# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  لكل مبتدئ - بدون تردد - ضع سؤالك هنا  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## ahmed hanafy

اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى - انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى  بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان  :Good:   مهما كان  :Angry Smile:   مهما كان  :Regular Smile:   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

----------


## WIN5

مشوكرين على المبادرة 
انا بايع باوند ين من 210
و بايع يورو ين من 145
الى اين ستصل هذه الازواج 
و بصراحة بدي مين ينقذني

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى مجرد نصيحة
"اذا عزمت فتوكل على الله"
ادرس نقطة الدخول جيدا
حدد الاستوب لوز
توكل على الله و لا تخف
الخوف هو عدو الفوركس الاول

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشوكرين على المبادرة 
> انا بايع باوند ين من 210
> و بايع يورو ين من 145
> الى اين ستصل هذه الازواج 
> و بصراحة بدي مين ينقذني

 و الاجابة الشافية لسؤالك ستجدها فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16626.html 
اقراءه جيدا و حدد ماذا تفعل

----------


## BahraiN

> مشوكرين على المبادرة 
> انا بايع باوند ين من 210
> و بايع يورو ين من 145
> الى اين ستصل هذه الازواج 
> و بصراحة بدي مين ينقذني

  :EEK!:  
يعني خسارتك كبيرة الان 
و كم كان الستوب حقك ؟؟
بدون ستوب ؟؟    :Regular Smile:  ياخي ابعد عن هالازواج المجنونة  :Regular Smile: 
و ودي اساعدك فيها لكن ما اتعامل ابد مع هالزوجين  
الله يوفقك يارب و يعوض عليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكور يا شعلة المنتدى على المرور الكريم
اخى الكريم win 
فى توقيع الاستاذ بحرين عدة روابط هامة للمبتدئين

----------


## mouradin

مشكور يا عزيزي عل المبادرة بس انا عندي سؤال كيف ادرس سوق هل على مخطط  الساعة..  اليومي...الاسبوعي.........ونسب فيبوناتشي استعين بها في كل المخططات ام هناك مخطط محدد لها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

بسم الله
بالنسبة لنسب فيبوناتشي فهي لكل الفريمات
ولكن يفضل الفريمات الكبيرة (من اربعة ساعات الي اعلي)
هذا مبلغ علمي
 و ياريت اي احد من اساتذتنا الكرام يتفضل و يقول رايه لنستفيد جميعا منه

----------


## يورو2006

> مشوكرين على المبادرة 
> انا بايع باوند ين من 210
> و بايع يورو ين من 145
> الى اين ستصل هذه الازواج 
> و بصراحة بدي مين ينقذني

 اخى الكريم كان الله فى عونك  بالنسبه للباوند ين اعتقد والله اعلم انه ذاهب الى 222  وبالنسبه يورو ين اعتقد انه اذا كسر ال 150 فانه ذاهب الى 155  لان ازواج الين فى حالة هلاك بسبب ارتفاع اسعار البترول  حتى لو تلاحظون ان كل الازواج الاوربيه كسرت مقاومات شهريه حتى فرنك ين كسر مقاومات لم تعد فى الحسبان  وفقكم الله

----------


## خيرالدين مهدي

السلام عليكم 
بمى انني مبتدى
وفتحت الموضوع للمبتدئين
1 ماهي افضل استراتجية مربحة وبصيطة في المنتدي
2 ماهي افضل شركة واسطة 
ملاحضة يجب ان يكون لها برنامج الميتا ترايد
شكرا

----------


## rosebox

كيف نفهم سلوك العملات؟  هل كل زوج له طبيعه خاصه؟  و لماذا يطلق على بعض الازواج بالمجنونه؟  و ما هى الشواهد التى نعلم من خلالها اذا كانت العمله ستحترم خطوط الدعم و المقومه ام لا ؟ كيف نربح  وسط مخاطر السوق؟

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

اخي احمد  موضوع جميل جدااا 
سؤالي 
ماهي افضل الاعدادات للمؤشرات مثل الماكد والبولنجر والموفنج افرج على 
كلا من شارت 
نصف ساعة
و
ساعة
و
يومي   
ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> اخي احمد موضوع جميل جدااا 
> سؤالي 
> ماهي افضل الاعدادات للمؤشرات مثل الماكد والبولنجر والموفنج افرج على
> كلا من شارت
> نصف ساعة
> و
> ساعة
> و
> يومي
> ولك خالص تحياتي

 الماكد: 12.26.9البولينجر باند: 20.0.2الموفنج أفريج: يختلف من شخص الى آخر ومن استراتيجية الى أخرى وأنا أفضل:exp:5exp:20...تقبلي ودي

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> كيف نفهم سلوك العملات؟

 بمتابعة الزوج لمدة كافية، وإتقان التحليل الكلاسيكي على شارت الديلي 

> هل كل زوج له طبيعه خاصه؟

  نعم، اليك مثال: الباوند/ ين معروف عنه أنه مجنون وحركته سريعة. 

> و لماذا يطلق على بعض الازواج بالمجنونه؟

  لسرعة الحركة، لكن أزواج مثل الباوند/ ين وأنا أحبه، له طريق واحد وسوينق طويل المدى لذلك لا تدخل عكس الترند. 

> و ما هى الشواهد التى نعلم من خلالها اذا كانت العمله ستحترم خطوط الدعم و المقومه ام لا ؟

 هذا السؤال يتعلق بالسؤال الأول، يجب متابعة الزوج لفترة طويلة، وأنصحك بالعمل على أزواج لا تكن أكثر من 5 أزواج تقوم بدراستها ومتابعتها يومياً على الديمو قبل الحقيقي. 

> كيف نربح وسط مخاطر السوق؟

 تربح بالتوكل على الله أولاً ثم بالتدريب والإصرار واتقان قراءة الشارت.أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على أسئلتك و تقبل ودي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الماكد: 12.26.9    البولينجر باند: 20.0.2 الموفنج أفريج: يختلف من شخص الى آخر ومن استراتيجية الى أخرى وأنا أفضل: exp:5 exp:20  ...   تقبلي ودي   شكرا اخي عباس علي هذا الرد الجميل

      :Good:   :Good:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم كان الله فى عونك  بالنسبه للباوند ين اعتقد والله اعلم انه ذاهب الى 222  وبالنسبه يورو ين اعتقد انه اذا كسر ال 150 فانه ذاهب الى 155  لان ازواج الين فى حالة هلاك بسبب ارتفاع اسعار البترول  حتى لو تلاحظون ان كل الازواج الاوربيه كسرت مقاومات شهريه حتى فرنك ين كسر مقاومات لم تعد فى الحسبان  وفقكم الله

 شكرا استاذي علي هذا التحليل الجميل

----------


## asmaa2006

بحاول  اساعدكم  بعلوماتي  كمبتدئة  كلما سنحت الفرصة  بالتوفيق  على  الموضوع  الجميل   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> بمى انني مبتدى
> وفتحت الموضوع للمبتدئين
> 1 ماهي افضل استراتجية مربحة وبصيطة في المنتدي من اشهر الاستراتيجيات في المنتدي 1-القاهرة 2- الترند المكسور  3- الوافي و هناك العديد و العديد من الاستراتيجيات في هذا المنتدي الرائع اختر منها ما شئت
> 2 ماهي افضل شركة واسطة من اشهر شركات الوساطة و التي يتعامل معها المنتدي  fxcm fxsol 
> ملاحضة يجب ان يكون لها برنامج الميتا ترايد تستطيع ان تعمل علي برنامج الترايد
> شكرا

  :A012:

----------


## يورو2006

> شكرا استاذي علي هذا التحليل الجميل

 يا راجل ولا استاذ ولا حاجه  انا لسه مبتداء  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    جزاك الله خير أخي أحمد على هذا الموضوع المهم:  سؤالي هو كالتالي:  ما هي طريقتك المفضلة في اختيار:  1- نقطة الدخول 2- نقطة الستوب 3- الهدف أو الأهداف 4- الخروج 5- أوقات المتاجرة  و شكرا :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> يا راجل ولا استاذ ولا حاجه  انا لسه مبتداء

  :A015:    أخي يورو2006، توقيعك في الأسفل أصبح كبير جدا و لكي تحل هذا المشكل، عليك بالذهاب الى:  1- لوحة التحكم 2- تغيير التوقيع 3- قبل كتابة توقيع جديد، اعمل select للصفحة و اضغط على مسح.. 4- جرب التوقيع الجديد  ان شاء الله تضبط معاك :Good:

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

> اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى - انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى  بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان   مهما كان   مهما كان   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

   *
نعم لديّ سؤال :  
أسأل الله العليّ القدير 
الذي جمعنا وإياكم في دنيا فانية 
أن يجمعنا في جنان خلدٍ قطوفها دانية   
تقبل تحياتي , وإنحناءاتي لموضوعك المشرق بصاحبه       *

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> 1- نقطة الدخول

  عند اكتمال شروط التحليل، يعني على سبيل المثال بعد كسر مقاومة أو دعم ومعظم الأحيان الدخول بعد إعادة الإختبار يصاحبها عوامل أخرى مثل تشبع الستوك. 

> 

  

> 2- نقطة الستوب

  فوق المقاومة أو نقطة الإرتداد السابقة إذا كانت العملية بيع والعكس صحيح 

> 

  

> 3- الهدف أو الأهداف

  أفضل تقسيم الأهداف، وعند تحقيق الهدف الأول أقوم بوضع الستوب على نقطة الدخول فأفضل طريقة هي:Cut your lose, and keep your profit running 

> 

  

> 4- الخروج

  كما ذكرت أهداف طبقاً للدعم والمقاومة طبعاً ولا أقوم بالخروج قبل الوصول للهدف الا تحت ظروف مثل البيانات المؤثرة. 

> 5- أوقات المتاجرة

 من بداية الفترة الأوروبية إلا إنتهاء الفترة الأمريكية...تقبل ودي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بحاول اساعدكم بعلوماتي كمبتدئة كلما سنحت الفرصة بالتوفيق على الموضوع الجميل

 الاخت اسماء
مرورك يشرف الموضوع.........
ومتابعتك ترضينا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

استاذى العزيز داى تريدر
مرورك شرف كبير للموضوع   

> جزاك الله خير أخي أحمد على هذا الموضوع المهم:  سؤالي هو كالتالي:  ما هي طريقتك المفضلة في اختيار:  1- نقطة الدخول عند المقاومة بيع عند الدعم شراء 2- نقطة الستوب على بعد 25 نقطة من المقاومة او الدعم 3- الهدف أو الأهداف من المقاومة يكون الدعم و من الدعم تكون المقاومة او ارضى ب30نقطة  4- الخروج عند تحقيق الهدف او ضرب الاستوب 5- أوقات المتاجرة الاوروبية الامريكية  و شكرا

   
وعندى اقتراح
لماذا لا يكون هذا السؤال واجهة الموضوع 
اى كل مشترك يجيب عليه
حتى نعرف عيوبنا و نتلاشاها
و قد بدأت بنفسى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

:A006:     :A015:   شكر خاص للاستاذ عباس على الجهد الذى بذله فى الرد و هو كما عهدنا سباق للخير دائما  :A012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *نعم لديّ سؤال :*   *أسأل الله العليّ القدير*  *الذي جمعنا وإياكم في دنيا فانية*  *أن يجمعنا في جنان خلدٍ قطوفها دانية*    *تقبل تحياتي , وإنحناءاتي لموضوعك المشرق بصاحبه*

 وانا اسجل اعجابى باسلوبك الرشيق
و اسئل الله ان يجمعنا انا وانت و كل المسلمين فى الجنه ان شاء الله

----------


## limo_trader

اقسم بالله انه من افضل المواضيع التى طرحت للمبتدئين فى هذا المنتدى الجميل 
بارك الله فيك اخى احمد لافدتك ومساعدتك للمبتدئين
وفقكم الله

----------


## limo_trader

واول طلب اطبه منكم يا اخوانى هو:
متى تبدأ السوق عملها ؟ وارجوكم بالترتيب ويكون بتوقيت جرينتش ...
وما هى اكثر الاوقات التى يكون فيها السوق نشط لكل العملات الاساسيه عامه والباوند دولار خاصه ؟
وما هى مواعيد الاخبار التى اتجنب التجاره اثنائها؟ وما هى اصلا هذه الاخبار ( اى نوعها)؟
وبالمره ياريت لو كان فيه موقع بيحول التوقيتات من.....  والى.... ؟    
واذكر ان هذا اول سؤال وليس الاخير بل هناك الكثيييييييييييير 
والله يكون فى عونكم اخوانى وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## super_bullish

عندي بعض الاسئلة الله يكرمكم 
1. اوقات افتتاح الاسواق 
2. انا كمبتدئ ابغي زوج من العملة يكون هادئ بالبيع والشراء ليس مثل اليورووالدولار
فانه سريع في التقلبات
3. رابط استراتيجية الترند المكسور 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## rosebox

> أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على أسئلتك و تقبل ودي[/color][/size]

 جزاك الله خيرا أخى غباس بن فرناس على ردك الوافى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكوووووور اخى ليمو   

> واول طلب اطبه منكم يا اخوانى هو:
> متى تبدأ السوق عملها ؟ وارجوكم بالترتيب ويكون بتوقيت جرينتش ... السوق تعمل من مساء الاحد الساعة 12 منتصف اليل توقيت ام القرى حتى يوم الجمعة الساعة 12 منتصف اليل توقيت ام القرى  و خلال هذه الفترة تعمل 24 ساعة فى اليوم
> وما هى اكثر الاوقات التى يكون فيها السوق نشط لكل العملات الاساسيه عامه والباوند دولار خاصه ؟ اوقات نشاط السوق بالترتيب و بتوقيت ام القرى من 4 فجرا - 6 من 9 صباحا - 12 ظهرا من 3 عصرا - 7 
> وما هى مواعيد الاخبار التى اتجنب التجاره اثنائها؟ وما هى اصلا هذه الاخبار ( اى نوعها)؟ https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16486.html
> وبالمره ياريت لو كان فيه موقع بيحول التوقيتات من..... والى.... ؟  يوجد هذا الموقع و سوف ارسله فى مشاركة تاليه
> واذكر ان هذا اول سؤال وليس الاخير بل هناك الكثيييييييييييير ابششششششششششششششر ولا يهمك 
> والله يكون فى عونكم اخوانى وبارك الله فيكم

 ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي بعض الاسئلة الله يكرمكم 
> 1. اوقات افتتاح الاسواق  السوق تعمل من مساء الاحد الساعة 12 منتصف اليل توقيت ام القرى
> حتى يوم الجمعة الساعة 12 منتصف اليل توقيت ام القرى  و خلال هذه الفترة تعمل 24 ساعة فى اليوم و اوقات نشاط السوق بالترتيب و بتوقيت ام القرى من 4 فجرا - 6 من 9 صباحا - 12 ظهرا من 3 عصرا - 7  
> 2. انا كمبتدئ ابغي زوج من العملة يكون هادئ بالبيع والشراء ليس مثل اليورووالدولار
> فانه سريع في التقلبات عليك بالزوج يورو / باوند EUR/GBP
> 3. رابط استراتيجية الترند المكسور رابط استراتيجية الترند المكسور و اشياء اخرى مفيدة فى هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C8%E6%C7%C8%C9 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخوانى
هذا الرابط به تقرير شامل كل اوقات التجارة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16670.html

----------


## سمير صيام

اخى احمد موضوع مميز فعلا ومجهود طيب من اخونا عباس  :Good:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اشكرك استاذى العزيز
و الموضوع مفتوح للجميع
المهم اننا نساعد بعض
و طبعا مش ممكن نستعنى عن متابعتك و مشاركاتك
و لمساتك الممتعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك استاذى العزيز
> و الموضوع مفتوح للجميع
> المهم اننا نساعد بعض
> و طبعا مش ممكن نستعنى عن متابعتك و مشاركاتك

 من عنيا ياغالى

----------


## wael Abbass

السادة الافاضل 
انا مبتدئ في عالم الفوركس وعندي حساب تجريبي في FXSOL
واقوم باستخدام المؤشرات التالية 
MACD-Williams %R- RSI-M.A- Stochastics
ولكن نتائجي ليست جيدة فنسبة كبيرة من الصفقات التي اقوم بها بناء علي اشارات الدخول الخاصة بالمؤشرات السابق ذكرها تكون فاشلة لا اعرف السبب ارجو المساعدة في اسرع وقت ممكن فقد بداءت ايئس 
وشكرا

----------


## رعد الجنوب

> السادة الافاضل 
> انا مبتدئ في عالم الفوركس وعندي حساب تجريبي في FXSOL
> واقوم باستخدام المؤشرات التالية 
> MACD-Williams %R- RSI-M.A- Stochastics
> ولكن نتائجي ليست جيدة فنسبة كبيرة من الصفقات التي اقوم بها بناء علي اشارات الدخول الخاصة بالمؤشرات السابق ذكرها تكون فاشلة لا اعرف السبب ارجو المساعدة في اسرع وقت ممكن فقد بداءت ايئس 
> وشكرا

 بعد إذنك أخوي أحمد  
أخي الكريم : لايكون الدخول في صفقات بالإعتماد على المؤشرات ( فقط ) وإلاّ لكسب كل الناس في العالم !  
المؤشرات عامل مساعد فقط .. ويجب أن تكون ملمّاً بالتحليل الفني والأساسي ومعرفة علاقة الأزواج ببعض ومقدار  
حركتها .. واتجاه الترند وعدم مخالفته إلاّ بعد تواجد إشارات وعوامل واضحة لنجاح الصفقة .  
يمكنك متابعة المنتدى ففيه الكثير من الأعضاء المبدعين .. وفقك الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

قالت يا ولدى لا تيأس
عفوا
اخى وائل  :A015:  
الفوركس ليس بالامر السهل
و لا هو بالصعب
الفوركس يحتاج
مزيدا من العلم
مزيدا من التدريب
مزيدا من الصبر
و هذا الرابط به مجموعة كبيرة من طرق الربح (استراتيجيات) https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...3&page=1&pp=15
اقراءها 
ادرسها
اختار واحد فقط
و اثبت عليها
و بعد كدة ادعيلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييي
تقبل تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السادة الافاضل 
> انا مبتدئ في عالم الفوركس وعندي حساب تجريبي في FXSOL
> واقوم باستخدام المؤشرات التالية 
> MACD-Williams %R- RSI-M.A- Stochastics
> ولكن نتائجي ليست جيدة فنسبة كبيرة من الصفقات التي اقوم بها بناء علي اشارات الدخول الخاصة بالمؤشرات السابق ذكرها تكون فاشلة لا اعرف السبب ارجو المساعدة في اسرع وقت ممكن فقد بداءت ايئس 
> وشكرا

 اخى الكريم فالمؤشرات تتبع السعر وبالتالى لو عكس تعكس معاه  فالافضل ان تبحث عن طريقة مجربة هنا مثل الترند المكسور وتحاول ان تتعلمها وتطبقها حتى تستطيع المتاجرة بها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اه نسيت اقولك
انا و 6000 عضو فى هذا المنتدى 
تحت امرك فى اى سؤال تطرحه

----------


## wael Abbass

> اه نسيت اقولك
> انا و 6000 عضو فى هذا المنتدى 
> تحت امرك فى اى سؤال تطرحه

 متشكر جدا لسرعة الرد وسوف اخذ بكل نصائحكم وعند تعثري في شئ سوف الجا اليكم مرة اخري بعد اذنكم طبعا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تحت امرك
اوجه الشكر العميق
للاستاذ سمير
و الاستاذ رعد الجنوب
على مشاركتهم المتميزة

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

فيه استفسار بسيط بخصوص طريقة  ادخال أمر شراء أو بيع أوردر" بمعنى أمر بيع أو شراء مسبق التجهيز "  في برنامج الـ Fxsol إذا تكرمت ؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى ابراهيم
انا معنديش فكرة عن Fxsol
و لكن شرح شاشة التداول الخاصة به
 فى هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...3&page=1&pp=15
اتمنى ان تجد فيه الاجابة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

او انتظر قليلا سيجيبك احد الخبراء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى وائل
فرجت
هذا الرابط به الاجابة الشافية https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ighlight=fxsol

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

* 
الأخ العزيز الغالي ... أحمد حنفي  
لديّ ثلاث أسئلة : 
1-  أسأل عن كيفية وضع صورتي تحت إسمي يعني مثل الأخ سمير صيام والأخ وضّاح ؟؟ 
2- أسأل  كيفية وضع صورة داخل التوقيع مثل الأخ ميدو ؟؟  
3- أسألكم  أن تدعو لي بالزرق الكثير والخير الوفير والعلم الغزير .  *

----------


## ahmed hanafy

:016:   :016:   :016:  ننتظر الاجابة من الاستاذ سمير صيام

----------


## رعد الجنوب

> فيه استفسار بسيط بخصوص طريقة  ادخال أمر شراء أو بيع أوردر" بمعنى أمر بيع أو شراء مسبق التجهيز "  في برنامج الـ Fxsol إذا تكرمت ؟؟؟

 شكرا لأخي أحمد  
شوف أخوي إبراهيم :  
في أعلى الشاشة ستجد Order Selection اضغط على السهم  
يظهر مربع الخيارات  
إذا كنت تريد أمر شراء من سعر تتوقع أن ينزل إليه الزوج ثم يرتفع .. اضغط Buy Entry Limit  
إذا كنت تريد أمر شراء من سعر تتوقع أن يصعد إليه الزوج ثم يواصل الصعود .. اضغط Buy Entry Stop  
إذا كنت تريد أمر بيع من سعر تتوقع أن يصعد إليه الزوج ثم يبدأ النزول .. اضغط Sell Entry Limit  
إذا كنت تريد أمر بيع من سعر تتوقع أن ينزل إليه الزوج ثم يواصل النزول .. اضغط Sell Entry Stop  
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكووووووووووووور اخويا رعد الجنوب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *الأخ العزيز الغالي ... أحمد حنفي*   *لديّ ثلاث أسئلة :*  *1- أسأل عن كيفية وضع صورتي تحت إسمي يعني مثل الأخ سمير صيام والأخ وضّاح ؟؟* ننتظر الاجابة منهم  *2- أسأل كيفية وضع صورة داخل التوقيع مثل الأخ ميدو ؟؟*  ننتظر الاجابة من الاستاذ سمير او ميدو  *3- أسألكم أن تدعو لي بالزرق الكثير والخير الوفير والعلم الغزير .*

 اللهم ارزق اخى  الجنية الفلسطينى الرزق الكثير و الخير الوفير و العلم الغزير
و انصر المجاهدين الفلسطينين و كل المجاهدين فى كل مكان

----------


## BahraiN

*الأخ العزيز الغالي ... أحمد حنفي*   *لديّ ثلاث أسئلة :*   *1- أسأل عن كيفية وضع صورتي تحت إسمي يعني مثل الأخ سمير صيام والأخ وضّاح ؟؟* هذه انا بعد بدي اعرفها     *2- أسأل كيفية وضع صورة داخل التوقيع مثل الأخ ميدو ؟؟*  اما بالنسبة للصورة داخل التوقيع  الطريقة هي انك لازم تحمل الصورة على مركز تحميل يعني على اي موقع لتكون على شكل رابط بعدها  اضغط على لوحة التحكلمة من      بعدها اضغط على تعديل التوقيع      الان راح تفتح لك هذه الصفحة يمكنك كتابة اي شي في التوقيع او لإرفاق الصورة اضغط على هذا الزر كما ف الصورة     و اي سؤال لا تتردد        *3- أسألكم أن تدعو لي بالزرق الكثير والخير الوفير والعلم الغزير .*    جميعا يارب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

استاذ بحرين
ما شاء الله
ان مش عارف المنتدى من غير بحرين يبقى ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> *الأخ العزيز الغالي ... أحمد حنفي*   *لديّ ثلاث أسئلة :*  *1- أسأل عن كيفية وضع صورتي تحت إسمي يعني مثل الأخ سمير صيام والأخ وضّاح ؟؟*  *2- أسأل كيفية وضع صورة داخل التوقيع مثل الأخ ميدو ؟؟*   *3- أسألكم أن تدعو لي بالزرق الكثير والخير الوفير والعلم الغزير .*

 اعتقد ان الاخ بحرينى جاوب على السؤالين التانى والتالت بالنسبة للصورة بداخل لوحة التحكم ستجد تعديل الصورة الشخصية ومنها تدخل رابط الصورة وان شاء الله تظهر وان لم يظهر الرابط قولى

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

> اعتقد ان الاخ بحرينى جاوب على السؤالين التانى والتالت بالنسبة للصورة بداخل لوحة التحكم ستجد تعديل الصورة الشخصية ومنها تدخل رابط الصورة وان شاء الله تظهر وان لم يظهر الرابط قولى

  * 
شكلك زعلان مني ؟؟؟ 
لأني شايفك دخلت بالموضوع من دون أي مقدمات ؟؟ 
أم إنه لا إحترام للأعضاء الصغار ؟؟؟  
أنا بصراحة مش قادر أقنع نفسي بسبب مقنع ؟؟  
على كل حال  
أنا شاركت بالموضوع ونوهت لإسمك بالتحديد  
لأني بحبك لوجه الله كما أنه يشرفني وجودك فما أكتب 
تحياتي لك *

----------


## سمير صيام

> *شكلك زعلان مني ؟؟؟*  *لأني شايفك دخلت بالموضوع من دون أي مقدمات ؟؟*  *أم إنه لا إحترام للأعضاء الصغار ؟؟؟*   *أنا بصراحة مش قادر أقنع نفسي بسبب مقنع ؟؟*   *على كل حال*   *أنا شاركت بالموضوع ونوهت لإسمك بالتحديد*   *لأني بحبك لوجه الله كما أنه يشرفني وجودك فما أكتب*  *تحياتي لك*

 ليه كده اللون الغامق ده انا مبحبش كده ولو زعلان منك كنت هقولك ولو زعلان منك مكنتش رديت من اساسه وانا ياغالى بحترم الجميع هنا من اصغر واحد لاكبر واحد ومش هتلاقى مشاركة واحدة ليا فيها قلة احترام لاحد  وان كنت رديت على السؤال على طول بدون مقدمات مش لازم يكون قلة احترام او زعل  شكرا لذوقك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *شكلك زعلان مني ؟؟؟*  *لأني شايفك دخلت بالموضوع من دون أي مقدمات ؟؟*  *أم إنه لا إحترام للأعضاء الصغار ؟؟؟*   *أنا بصراحة مش قادر أقنع نفسي بسبب مقنع ؟؟*   *على كل حال*   *أنا شاركت بالموضوع ونوهت لإسمك بالتحديد*   *لأني بحبك لوجه الله كما أنه يشرفني وجودك فما أكتب*  *تحياتي لك*

 يا عم الجنيه
بالراحة شوية
الاستاذ سمير اخو الكل و حبيب الكل
و الراجل و صله استدعاء عاجل للرد
على سؤالك
و عندما دخل الموضوع وجد ان الاخ بحرين داوب على فقرتين
ايه المشكلة بقى
كلمة اخيرة
احنا كلنا بنحبك حد ما يحبش الجنيه  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ليه كده اللون الغامق ده انا مبحبش كده ولو زعلان منك كنت هقولك ولو زعلان منك مكنتش رديت من اساسه وانا ياغالى بحترم الجميع هنا من اصغر واحد لاكبر واحد ومش هتلاقى مشاركة واحدة ليا فيها قلة احترام لاحد  وان كنت رديت على السؤال على طول بدون مقدمات مش لازم يكون قلة احترام او زعل  شكرا لذوقك

 استاذ سمير 
معلهش
امسحها فيا
سوء تفاهم 
و انتهى على خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و هذا سؤالى
مؤشر الفوليم فى الميتا تريد
يوجد به لونان 
اخضر و احمر لماذا؟
و ما معناهم
ارجو ان اجد اجابة

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

> ليه كده اللون الغامق ده انا مبحبش كده ولو زعلان منك كنت هقولك ولو زعلان منك مكنتش رديت من اساسه وانا ياغالى بحترم الجميع هنا من اصغر واحد لاكبر واحد ومش هتلاقى مشاركة واحدة ليا فيها قلة احترام لاحد  وان كنت رديت على السؤال على طول بدون مقدمات مش لازم يكون قلة احترام او زعل  شكرا لذوقك

   
أخي الحبيب سمير صيام ... 
أرجو أن تتقبل اسفي الشديد !!!   ]

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الحبيب سمير صيام ... 
> أرجو أن تتقبل اسفي الشديد !!!

 حصل خير لا داعى للاسف

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

> *الأخ العزيز الغالي ... أحمد حنفي*   *لديّ ثلاث أسئلة :*   *1- أسأل عن كيفية وضع صورتي تحت إسمي يعني مثل الأخ سمير صيام والأخ وضّاح ؟؟* هذه انا بعد بدي اعرفها     *2- أسأل كيفية وضع صورة داخل التوقيع مثل الأخ ميدو ؟؟*  اما بالنسبة للصورة داخل التوقيع  الطريقة هي انك لازم تحمل الصورة على مركز تحميل يعني على اي موقع لتكون على شكل رابط بعدها  اضغط على لوحة التحكلمة من      بعدها اضغط على تعديل التوقيع      الان راح تفتح لك هذه الصفحة يمكنك كتابة اي شي في التوقيع او لإرفاق الصورة اضغط على هذا الزر كما ف الصورة     و اي سؤال لا تتردد        *3- أسألكم أن تدعو لي بالزرق الكثير والخير الوفير والعلم الغزير .*    جميعا يارب

  *
تبقى كلمة الشكر كقطرة ماء في بحر عطاءك *

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

*  
أخي سمير ...  
حاولت أن أضع صورة شخصية لكن لم أجد ماكن وضع الصورة  
وهذ الصورة التي ظهرت لي وليس بها مكان لوضع الصورة  
في مكان اخر إسمه ( تعديل صورة الملف الشخصي ) 
حيث اني وضعت صورة بها ولكن لا تظهر تحت الإسم *

----------


## BahraiN

> و هذا سؤالى
> مؤشر الفوليم فى الميتا تريد
> يوجد به لونان 
> اخضر و احمر لماذا؟
> و ما معناهم
> ارجو ان اجد اجابة

 الاخضر يعني فوليوم صاعد
و الاحمر فوليوم نازل 
لكن حسب علمي ان الفوليوم مالة اهمية كبية في سوق العملات
عكس سوق الاسهم

----------


## BahraiN

> *أخي سمير ...*   *حاولت أن أضع صورة شخصية لكن لم أجد ماكن وضع الصورة*   *وهذ الصورة التي ظهرت لي وليس بها مكان لوضع الصورة*   *في مكان اخر إسمه ( تعديل صورة الملف الشخصي )*   *حيث اني وضعت صورة بها ولكن لا تظهر تحت الإسم*

   
نفس المشكلة انا بعد
و اعتقد ان احد الاعضاء فتح موضوع في قسم الاقتراحات و الشكاوي و قامت الادارة بالرد عليه
بأنهم سوف يبحثون عن الحل لهذه الطريقة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> *أخي سمير ...*   *حاولت أن أضع صورة شخصية لكن لم أجد ماكن وضع الصورة*   *وهذ الصورة التي ظهرت لي وليس بها مكان لوضع الصورة*   *في مكان اخر إسمه ( تعديل صورة الملف الشخصي )*  *حيث اني وضعت صورة بها ولكن لا تظهر تحت الإسم*

 اهلا اخى الكريم  ان شاء الله سنحل لك هذه المشكلة بالكثير نهاية الاسبوع وان لم يكن قبلها  بالتوفيق ياغالى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخضر يعني فوليوم صاعد
> و الاحمر فوليوم نازل 
> لكن حسب علمي ان الفوليوم مالة اهمية كبية في سوق العملات
> عكس سوق الاسهم

 اخويا بحرين
مشكور مشكور مشكور

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

> اهلا اخى الكريم  ان شاء الله سنحل لك هذه المشكلة بالكثير نهاية الاسبوع وان لم يكن قبلها  بالتوفيق ياغالى

  *
ألف شكر ...  
ونحن في الإنتظار !*

----------


## بسطويسي

أشكرك ابو حنفي  سؤالي بسيط: إيه الفرق بين مارجن 1:100 و 1:200 و 1:300 و 1:400؟ بمعنى لو كان حسابي ألف دولار والمارجن 1:200 ودخلت بصفقة يورو دولار بعقدين مصغرين إمتى المارجن كول يقفل لي الصفقة لما أخسر كام نقطة؟ بس هو دا سؤالي   بسطويسي: زات نفسه

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

سؤال اخر اخوي احمد 
وشلون احدد نقطة الدعم والمقاومة ؟؟؟؟  
لانه تبي ادخل عند نقطة الدعم واخرج عند نقطة المقاومة ..........  
سؤالي الثاني """ 
رسم الترند الهابط والترند الصاعد كيف يكون لان ابي ارسمه بشكل صحيح  
مثلا على شارت الساعة تستطيع ان تكبر وتصغر الشارت طيب لو كبرت الشارت تختلف عندي القمم ولو صغرت كذلك تختلف ...........  
يعني باختصار شديد  
ماهي الطريق الصحيحه والمثلى لرسم الترنداات ؟؟؟ ياليت بشكل مبسط مع مثال 
واكون شاااكرة لك \ 
وموضوع جميل ومفيد جداا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أشكرك ابو حنفي  سؤالي بسيط: إيه الفرق بين مارجن 1:100 و 1:200 و 1:300 و 1:400؟ بمعنى لو كان حسابي ألف دولار والمارجن 1:200 ودخلت بصفقة يورو دولار بعقدين مصغرين إمتى المارجن كول يقفل لي الصفقة لما أخسر كام نقطة؟ بس هو دا سؤالي   بسطويسي: زات نفسه

 اهلا يا ذات نفسه عامل ايه اجاوبك انا هنقول ان المارجن للعقد ابو 1: 200 لليورو حوالى 62 دولار يبقى عقدين = 62 * 2 = 124 دولار باقى من الحساب = 1000 - 124 = 876 دولار وبما ان الصفقة عقدين يبقى باقى النقط = 876 / 2 = 438 نقطة وعمو مارجن ينده عليك

----------


## بنكرمان

مساء الخير لجميع اعضاء المنتدى
بصراحة ان لو استطيع الحصول ع استراتيجية فقط تضمن لي بين 20 الي 25  نقطة بشكل يومي من غير اي قلق او متابعه السوق 24 ساعه  اكون انسان قد فكيت لغز هالسوق
امنيتي فقط اضمن 25 او 20 نقطة بشكل شبة يومي وذالك الوقت اقول اني انا فكيت هاللغز وبشرط انه ماكون مقابل هالكمبيروتر طول اليوم  
شكرا لكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال اخر اخوي احمد 
> وشلون احدد نقطة الدعم والمقاومة ؟؟؟؟  
> لانه تبي ادخل عند نقطة الدعم واخرج عند نقطة المقاومة ..........

 الاخت شمرية - و انا افتخر بمشاركتك -
هذا عن الدعم و المقاومة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t412.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤالي الثاني """ 
> رسم الترند الهابط والترند الصاعد كيف يكون لان ابي ارسمه بشكل صحيح  
> مثلا على شارت الساعة تستطيع ان تكبر وتصغر الشارت طيب لو كبرت الشارت تختلف عندي القمم ولو صغرت كذلك تختلف ...........   
> وموضوع جميل ومفيد جداا

 وهذا عن الترند https://forum.arabictrader.com/t591.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أشكرك ابو حنفي  سؤالي بسيط: إيه الفرق بين مارجن 1:100 و 1:200 و 1:300 و 1:400؟ بمعنى لو كان حسابي ألف دولار والمارجن 1:200 ودخلت بصفقة يورو دولار بعقدين مصغرين إمتى المارجن كول يقفل لي الصفقة لما أخسر كام نقطة؟ بس هو دا سؤالي   بسطويسي: زات نفسه

 يا عم بسطويسى انت مبخت
الاستاذ " زات نفسه رد عليك"
و على كل حال و بلغة المسطبة
فى الحساب المصغر
لما يكون الرافعة 1:200
لما تفتح عقد ب 10000$ يخدوا منك 50 بس 
اضرب 50 × 200  = 10000
اضربها مش تعدها على صوابعك
و لما يكون الرافعة 1:400
لما تفتح عقد ب 10000$ يخدوا منك 25 بس 
اضرب 25× 400  = 10000 
وهكذا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساء الخير لجميع اعضاء المنتدى
> بصراحة ان لو استطيع الحصول ع استراتيجية فقط تضمن لي بين 20 الي 25 نقطة بشكل يومي من غير اي قلق او متابعه السوق 24 ساعه اكون انسان قد فكيت لغز هالسوق
> امنيتي فقط اضمن 25 او 20 نقطة بشكل شبة يومي وذالك الوقت اقول اني انا فكيت هاللغز وبشرط انه ماكون مقابل هالكمبيروتر طول اليوم  
> شكرا لكم

 اخى العزيز 
لك ما تمنيت
بس الاول اسمح لى ارحب بيك
و اشكرك على المشاركة الجميلة
بالنسبة للاستراجيات " فهم كثر"
موجود العديد منهم فى هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16393.html
عليك بقراءتهم جميعا 
ثم اختار واحدة 
و ادرسها جيدا
و اثبت عليها
ان شاء الله تحقق الربح
كلمة اخيرة 
ارشح لك استراتيجية القاهرة
و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال اخر

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    بما أن الشموع اليابانية هي الأكثر استعمالا على الصعيد العالمي، و نحن نتاجر على فريمات مختلفة:  و سأركز هنا فقط على فريم 4 ساعات لعدم التشتيت، و التي تخص الأزواج التالية:  EUR/USD GBP/USD USD/CHF USD/JPY EUR/JPY  السؤال:  ما هو أقصى حد من النقاط ممكن أن تستغرقها أو تتحركها شمعة 4 ساعات لكل زوج من الأزواج المذكورة؟  و شكرا جزيلا..

----------


## rosebox

أستخدم برنامج التريد و لا أعرف كيف أعمل تمبليت ؟؟؟؟  تقبلوا تحياتى  و شكرا مقدما

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بما أن الشموع اليابانية هي الأكثر استعمالا على الصعيد العالمي، و نحن نتاجر على فريمات مختلفة:  و سأركز هنا فقط على فريم 4 ساعات لعدم التشتيت، و التي تخص الأزواج التالية:  EUR/USD GBP/USD USD/CHF USD/JPY EUR/JPY  السؤال:  ما هو أقصى حد من النقاط ممكن أن تستغرقها أو تتحركها شمعة 4 ساعات لكل زوج من الأزواج المذكورة؟  و شكرا جزيلا..

 السؤال صعب عليا
ما فيش اختيارات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

لم نتلقى اى اجابة على هذا السؤال؟
منتظرييييييييييييييييييييين 
رد الاساتذة

----------


## داي ترايدر

> السؤال صعب عليا
> ما فيش اختيارات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 لك الاختيار أخي أحمد الزوج المفضل لديك فقط :Good:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لك الاختيار أخي أحمد الزوج المفضل لديك فقط

 المفضل لدى  EUR/USD GBP/USD 
على شارت الساعة
و علشان كدة كان السؤال صعب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخت شمرية - و انا افتخر بمشاركتك -
> هذا عن الدعم و المقاومة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t412.html

  
وهذا دعم ومقاومة بطريقة سهلة جدا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12173.html"

----------


## BahraiN

> أستخدم برنامج التريد و لا أعرف كيف أعمل تمبليت ؟؟؟؟  تقبلوا تحياتى و شكرا مقدما

 تفضل هذه الطريقة على هالرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...3&postcount=12  
و هذا شرح برنامج ميتا تريدر اعتقد ان الفرق بينهم بسيط  :Regular Smile:    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  
تحياتي

----------


## Lion

> بما أن الشموع اليابانية هي الأكثر استعمالا على الصعيد العالمي، و نحن نتاجر على فريمات مختلفة:  و سأركز هنا فقط على فريم 4 ساعات لعدم التشتيت، و التي تخص الأزواج التالية:  EUR/USD GBP/USD USD/CHF USD/JPY EUR/JPY  السؤال:  ما هو أقصى حد من النقاط ممكن أن تستغرقها أو تتحركها شمعة 4 ساعات لكل زوج من الأزواج المذكورة؟  و شكرا جزيلا..

 كله محكوم بالناحيه الفنيه ! والسوق يذهب حيث شاء > هو وليس نحن ! وعلى الحركه النسبيه للزوج يعني مثلا من 0 (الافتتاح = الاقفال) الى حدود 50 الى 90 نقطه كمتوسط .. ولكن اذا دخلت الاخبار الاقتصادية بالنص او الاحداث السياسية او الكارثية وماشابه فتوقع شمعة 100 الـى 200 الـخ !! ومش شرط ان السعر سيعود لنفس منطقة الانطلاق ابدا والشارت يشهد ..   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كله محكوم بالناحيه الفنيه ! والسوق يذهب حيث شاء > هو وليس نحن ! وعلى الحركه النسبيه للزوج يعني مثلا من 0 (الافتتاح = الاقفال) الى حدود 50 الى 90 نقطه كمتوسط .. ولكن اذا دخلت الاخبار الاقتصادية بالنص او الاحداث السياسية او الكارثية وماشابه فتوقع شمعة 100 الـى 200 الـخ !! ومش شرط ان السعر سيعود لنفس منطقة الانطلاق ابدا والشارت يشهد ..

 اجابة جميلة من الاستاذ ليون
مششششششششششششششششششششكور
مششششششششششكور
مششششكور

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تفضل هذه الطريقة على هالرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...3&postcount=12  
> و هذا شرح برنامج ميتا تريدر اعتقد ان الفرق بينهم بسيط    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  
> تحياتي

 مشكور استاذ بحرين
جهد رائع و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Lion

السؤال اللي يطرح نفسة دائما :  ماهو السبب الرئيسي لخسارة معضم المضاربين ؟! ماهو الوقت اللذي لاتنفع معه اي استراتيجية حتى ولو كانت ناجحة ؟! ماهو الوقت اللذي يشتكي منه جميع المضاربين من مشاكل البروكرز ؟! ماهو الوقت اللذي تحترق فيه صفقتك ان كنت غافل عنه ؟!  الاخبار والبيانات والتصريحات المهمه : سبب رئيسي في نخر وتسوس رؤؤس الاموال ....   الاخبار والبيانات والتصريحات المهمه =

----------


## Lion

> اجابة جميلة من الاستاذ ليون
> مششششششششششششششششششششكور
> مششششششششششكور
> مششششكور

 العفو اخوي احمد .. لااستاذ ولاشيئ  :Regular Smile:  ...

----------


## BahraiN

> ماهو السبب الرئيسي لخسارة معضم المضاربين ؟!

 اسباب كثيرة 
منها  الاستعجال في فتح حساب حقيقي 
عدم معرفة طرق التحليل الفني او معرفة نقاط الدخول
الاعتماد على التوصيات الجاهزة
الطمع التسرع في فتح الصفقة الدخول وقت الخبر     

> ماهو الوقت اللذي لاتنفع معه اي استراتيجية حتى ولو كانت ناجحة ؟!

 اعتقد من بعد منتصف الليل لان راح يكون فقط السوق الاسيوي فاتح
و باقي الاسواق مغلقة لذا راح يكون في تذبذب للعملات الرئيسية او جميعها  :Regular Smile:     

> ماهو الوقت اللذي يشتكي منه جميع المضاربين من مشاكل البروكرز ؟!

 وقت الاخبار ؟؟  :75 75:    
هذا فقط الاشياء الي اعرفها و اجوبة شخصية  :Regular Smile: 
انتضر رد باقي الاعضاء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Lion

> اسباب كثيرة 
> منها الاستعجال في فتح حساب حقيقي 
> عدم معرفة طرق التحليل الفني او معرفة نقاط الدخول
> الاعتماد على التوصيات الجاهزة
> الطمع التسرع في فتح الصفقة الدخول وقت الخبر    
> اعتقد من بعد منتصف الليل لان راح يكون فقط السوق الاسيوي فاتح
> و باقي الاسواق مغلقة لذا راح يكون في تذبذب للعملات الرئيسية او جميعها     
> وقت الاخبار ؟؟    
> هذا فقط الاشياء الي اعرفها و اجوبة شخصية 
> انتضر رد باقي الاعضاء

 ماشاء الله عليك اخوي البحريني  :Regular Smile:  انا كان قصدي ان هذه الاسأله اجابتها هي : الأخبار والبيانات والتصريحات المهمة الظاهر لم تقرأ التحذير في نفس المشاركة  :75 75:  كمان لاحظ اجاباتك ذكرت الأخبار اكثر من مره  :Good:   تحياتي ...

----------


## MR.JPY

بارك الله فيك اخي ahmed hanafy على الموضوع الجميل والهادف
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## بسطويسي

أشكرك أستاز سمير اشكرك ابو حنفي أشكركم جميعآ يا اخوانا وربنا يبعد عننا عمو مارجن

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

ياجماعة الخير 
هل طريقتي في رسك الترندات صحيحه ام لا ؟؟  
وارجوا منك ان تدلوني على الطريقة الصحيحه    
وشكرا

----------


## limo_trader

> اخوانى
> هذا الرابط به تقرير شامل كل اوقات التجارة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16670.html

 والله الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه بس اللى اقدر اقوله لك هو بارك الله فيك والف الف الف شكر

----------


## rosebox

> تفضل هذه الطريقة على هالرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...3&postcount=12  
> و هذا شرح برنامج ميتا تريدر اعتقد ان الفرق بينهم بسيط    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  
> تحياتي

 ألحمد لله انه دلنى على أخوه و أخوات يحبون الخير للجميع و لا يبخلوا بالعلم على اخواتهم شكرا أخى بحرين على اجابتك و مشاركتك و اشكرك أخى أحمد على هذا الموضوع و على انك دلتنى على هذا المنتدى

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ياجماعة الخير 
> هل طريقتي في رسك الترندات صحيحه ام لا ؟؟  
> وارجوا منك ان تدلوني على الطريقة الصحيحه    
> وشكرا

 أختي الكريمة لرسم ترند صحيح لابد من  ملامسة خط الترند لثلاثة شموع على الأقل سواء كان الترند صاعد أم هابط..  أرفق هنا رابط للأخ سبلاش عن الترند المكسور سيفيدفك ان شاء أكثر: https://www.arabictrader.com/Downloa...oken_trend.zip  و بعدها 2 من الشارتات الأول للترند الصاعد و الثاني للترند الهابط و ان شاء الله يكون واضح:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ألحمد لله انه دلنى على أخوه و أخوات يحبون الخير للجميع و لا يبخلوا بالعلم على اخواتهم شكرا أخى بحرين على اجابتك و مشاركتك و اشكرك أخى أحمد على هذا الموضوع و على انك دلتنى على هذا المنتدى

 المفروض انا اللى اشكرك لتواجدك الفعال و مشاركانك المثمرة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بارك الله فيك اخي ahmed hanafy على الموضوع الجميل والهادف
> تقبل تحياتي

 اشكرك اخى العزيز 
على مرورك الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخت شمرية مبروك لرسمك الترند بس ضعى فى اعتبارك رأى الاخ داى تريدر   

> أختي الكريمة لرسم ترند صحيح لابد من ملامسة خط الترند لثلاثة شموع على الأقل سواء كان الترند صاعد أم هابط..  أرفق هنا رابط للأخ سبلاش عن الترند المكسور سيفيدفك ان شاء أكثر: https://www.arabictrader.com/Downloa...oken_trend.zip  و بعدها 2 من الشارتات الأول للترند الصاعد و الثاني للترند الهابط و ان شاء الله يكون واضح:

   و للاخ داى تريدر اشكرك على مجهودك المثمر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه بس اللى اقدر اقوله لك هو بارك الله فيك والف الف الف شكر

 اخى الكريم
الشكر لله
احنا كلنا بنتعلم من بعض

----------


## imgamns

:A015:    أولاً : جزى الله الجميع خيرا - السائلين والمجيبين 
ثانياً: لدي استفسار وهو:
الأخ أبو عبدالله يضع جدول الأخبار ويضع خانة  للسابق وخانة للمتوقع
إذا كان المتوقع أقل من الحالي فهل العملة التابعة للخبر ستنزل أم ستصعد
ولزيادة توضيح السؤال
اليوم هناك خبر السلع المعمرة
السابق: 2.9% بالزائد
والمتوقع: 0.3% بالناقص
والعملة هي الدولار
في هذه الحالة العملة ستنزل أم سترتفع 
طبعاً هذاإذا كان الخبر مهماً    :A012:   
التوقيع :

----------


## BahraiN

> أولاً : جزى الله الجميع خيرا - السائلين والمجيبين 
> ثانياً: لدي استفسار وهو:
> الأخ أبو عبدالله يضع جدول الأخبار ويضع خانة للسابق وخانة للمتوقع
> إذا كان المتوقع أقل من الحالي فهل العملة التابعة للخبر ستنزل أم ستصعد
> ولزيادة توضيح السؤال
> اليوم هناك خبر السلع المعمرة
> السابق: 2.9% بالزائد
> والمتوقع: 0.3% بالناقص
> والعملة هي الدولار
> ...

  
سوال مهم و انا محتاج اجابتة ايضا  :Good:   
بس ان شاء الله عندك الجدول الي في المرفقات يمكن يعطيك خلفية على الاخبار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أولاً : جزى الله الجميع خيرا - السائلين والمجيبين 
> ثانياً: لدي استفسار وهو:
> الأخ أبو عبدالله يضع جدول الأخبار ويضع خانة للسابق وخانة للمتوقع
> إذا كان المتوقع أقل من الحالي فهل العملة التابعة للخبر ستنزل أم ستصعد
> ولزيادة توضيح السؤال
> اليوم هناك خبر السلع المعمرة
> السابق: 2.9% بالزائد
> والمتوقع: 0.3% بالناقص
> والعملة هي الدولار
> ...

 مشكور اخى الكريم و سؤال فى محله
و مشكور اخى بحرين 
و اضم صوتى لكما
و ننتظر الاحابه من مشرفنا الكبييييييييييييييييييير ابو عبد الله

----------


## يورو2006

> السؤال اللي يطرح نفسة دائما :  ماهو السبب الرئيسي لخسارة معضم المضاربين ؟! ماهو الوقت اللذي لاتنفع معه اي استراتيجية حتى ولو كانت ناجحة ؟! ماهو الوقت اللذي يشتكي منه جميع المضاربين من مشاكل البروكرز ؟! ماهو الوقت اللذي تحترق فيه صفقتك ان كنت غافل عنه ؟!  الاخبار والبيانات والتصريحات المهمه : سبب رئيسي في نخر وتسوس رؤؤس الاموال ....     الاخبار والبيانات والتصريحات المهمه =

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## يورو2006

> سوال مهم و انا محتاج اجابتة ايضا   
> بس ان شاء الله عندك الجدول الي في المرفقات يمكن يعطيك خلفية على الاخبار 
> [/center]

 شكرا لك اخى بحرينى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

منتظرين  رأى قائد فرسان 
المليووووووووووووووون

----------


## imgamns

> سوال مهم و انا محتاج اجابتة ايضا   
> بس ان شاء الله عندك الجدول الي في المرفقات يمكن يعطيك خلفية على الاخبار 
>  [/center]

 شكرا أخي الكريم على الرد 
من واقع الجدول المرفق وتطبيقه على المثال الذي ذكرته في سؤالي
الخبر: السلع المعمرة
المتوقع أقل من السابق
يعني الدولار سينزل 
هذا حسب فهمي  أرجو التصحيح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

صح 100 %

----------


## o0oF

السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللّـه وبركاتـه ahmed hanafyالصــراحـة المـوضـوع رائـع .. كثيـر منـا مبتدئـين فـي هالمجـال هـذي أول مشـاركـة لـي ... واكيـد مـا راح تكـون الاخـيرة عنـدي سـؤال للجميـع فيـه روم (غرفة) فـي البـالتوك .. تنـاقـش بـورصـة العمـلات .. ؟؟ واذا كـان لا .. مـا فيـه احـد مـن الـي عنـدهم خبـره يفكـر يفتـح روم لـ مناقشـة البورصـة.. وتكـون يوميـة ..؟؟ تحيــاتـي o0oF

----------


## BahraiN

> السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللّـه وبركاتـه     ahmed hanafy  الصــراحـة المـوضـوع رائـع .. كثيـر منـا مبتدئـين فـي هالمجـال   هـذي أول مشـاركـة لـي ... واكيـد مـا راح تكـون الاخـيرة   عنـدي سـؤال للجميـع   فيـه روم (غرفة) فـي البـالتوك .. تنـاقـش بـورصـة العمـلات .. ؟؟  واذا كـان لا .. مـا فيـه احـد مـن الـي عنـدهم خبـره يفكـر يفتـح روم لـ مناقشـة البورصـة.. وتكـون يوميـة ..؟؟    تحيــاتـي     o0oF

   
اهلا بك اخي العزيز 
في السابق اذكر كان في اكثر من روم  
اما الان ما ادري اذا في او لا  
لكن راح اخلي لك اسماء الغرف بعد قليل 
و لكن انصحك اذا حبيت تتعلم ان المنتدى في كل شي و ما يحتاج الى بالتوك او دورات او معاهد   :Good:   
هذا المنتدى طلع ابطال   :Wink Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

تفضل اخي هذا الرابط فيه الغرف عاد مادري ااذا للحين موجودة  :Regular Smile:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C7%E1%CA%E6%DF 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللّـه وبركاتـه     ahmed hanafy  الصــراحـة المـوضـوع رائـع .. كثيـر منـا مبتدئـين فـي هالمجـال   هـذي أول مشـاركـة لـي ... واكيـد مـا راح تكـون الاخـيرة   عنـدي سـؤال للجميـع   فيـه روم (غرفة) فـي البـالتوك .. تنـاقـش بـورصـة العمـلات .. ؟؟  واذا كـان لا .. مـا فيـه احـد مـن الـي عنـدهم خبـره يفكـر يفتـح روم لـ مناقشـة البورصـة.. وتكـون يوميـة ..؟؟    تحيــاتـي     o0oF

 اخى - او اختى - الكريم
اهلا بك فى منتداك . بين اخوانك . و ان شاء الله لن تجد بيننا الا تعاطف و حب فى الله
و المعرف بتاعك مش عارف اقراءه فسامحنى
هذه اول مشاركة و تأكد بعد عدة مشاركات ستجد ان هنا افضل من ميت بال توك
و العبرة بالتجربة
هذا مجرد رأيي الشخصى 
و انتظر راي الزملاء
تحياتى

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

ماشاء الله اعضاء مترابطين  
وآسف اخي احمد لم اكن موجودا على النت بسبب ظروف الاتصال

----------


## o0oF

مســـــــاء الخــــــــير       BahraiN  مشكـور ولا قصـرت ... بـس شـو هالرومـات ..؟؟ الي فيهـا ينعـدون علـى الاصـابع ... واغلبهـم ساكتيـن !! ... بنتظـر وبشـوفهـا اسبـوع .. وإن شاء الله خيرورد علـى كلامـك .. تقـول : "ان المنتدى في كل شي و ما يحتاج الى بالتوك او دورات او معاهد "صـح كـلامك انـا مـا سجلـت الا بعـد مـا شفـت مستـوى المنتـدى ... لكـن الواحـد محتـاج يسـأل قبـل اي عمليـة .. يشتـري أو يبيـع .. يحتـاج مـن يستشيـرة وخـاصة اذا مـا يعـرف احـد.....  ahmed hanafy  مشكـور ... وعـن النـك .. o0oF = اووف (ooF عكس ON هههههه)... مجـرد نـك     تحيـاتـي   o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اى سؤال
ترانا حاضرييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماشاء الله اعضاء مترابطين  
> وآسف اخي احمد لم اكن موجودا على النت بسبب ظروف الاتصال

 مشكوووووووور اخويا مشارى
وجودك فى اى وقت يشرفننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا

----------


## رعد الجنوب

شكراً للأخ أحمد صاحب الفكرة و( مقدم البرنامج )   :Regular Smile:   
بالنسبة للأخبار حسب علمي أخي الكريم .. لاتهتم كثيراً بالسابق والمتوقع .. لأنه وبكل بساطة لو كانت الأوامر توضع  
حسب المتوقع : فإما يكسب الجميع أو يخسر الجميع ! وهذا غير منطقي أبداً .  
هناك أخبار يمتصها السوق قبل صدورها فيكون تأثيرها محدوداً أو عكسياً . وأخبار تأتي حسب المتوقع ولكن تأثيرها  
يكون عكسياً . وهذه حصلت عدة مرات مع أخبار الفائدة الأمريكية .  
كما أن تأثير الأخبار يختلف حسب الدولة التي يصدر منها . فمثلاً ينصح الخبراء بعدم الاعتداد بالأخبار اليابانية لأنها  
تتسرب قبل صدورها .. وربما العكس مع الأخبار الكندية مثلاً والاسترالية .  
لو كان المتاجرون يفتحون صفقاتهم حسب الجداول والمتوقع لما اضطر الكثيرون من الذين يتاجرون وقت الأخبار إلى  
( الهيدج ) وإلى عمل عقود بسعر أعلى وسعر أقل من السعر ( قبل الخبر ) بدقائق !  
لذلك ينصح بعدم العمل أثناء الأخبار خاصة للمبتدئين والحسابات الصغيرة  
وبقي أهم نقطة : وهي أن التعامل مع الأخبار وسيلتها الناجحة هي التعلم والتعلم لاكتساب الخبرة والابحار عبر أمواجها  
بهدوء .  
تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكراً للأخ أحمد صاحب الفكرة و( مقدم البرنامج )   
> بالنسبة للأخبار حسب علمي أخي الكريم .. لاتهتم كثيراً بالسابق والمتوقع .. لأنه وبكل بساطة لو كانت الأوامر توضع  
> حسب المتوقع : فإما يكسب الجميع أو يخسر الجميع ! وهذا غير منطقي أبداً .  
> هناك أخبار يمتصها السوق قبل صدورها فيكون تأثيرها محدوداً أو عكسياً . وأخبار تأتي حسب المتوقع ولكن تأثيرها  
> يكون عكسياً . وهذه حصلت عدة مرات مع أخبار الفائدة الأمريكية .  
> كما أن تأثير الأخبار يختلف حسب الدولة التي يصدر منها . فمثلاً ينصح الخبراء بعدم الاعتداد بالأخبار اليابانية لأنها  
> تتسرب قبل صدورها .. وربما العكس مع الأخبار الكندية مثلاً والاسترالية .  
> لو كان المتاجرون يفتحون صفقاتهم حسب الجداول والمتوقع لما اضطر الكثيرون من الذين يتاجرون وقت الأخبار إلى  
> ( الهيدج ) وإلى عمل عقود بسعر أعلى وسعر أقل من السعر ( قبل الخبر ) بدقائق !  
> ...

  و بهدوووووووووووووووووووء
رد جميل و مقنع
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> .....
> ثانياً: لدي استفسار وهو:
> الأخ أبو عبدالله يضع جدول الأخبار ويضع خانة  للسابق وخانة للمتوقع
> إذا كان المتوقع أقل من الحالي فهل العملة التابعة للخبر ستنزل أم ستصعد
> ولزيادة توضيح السؤال
> اليوم هناك خبر السلع المعمرة
> السابق: 2.9% بالزائد
> والمتوقع: 0.3% بالناقص
> والعملة هي الدولار
> ...

 أخي الكريم أنا لا أستطيع أن ابخس جهد من أستقي منهم الأخبار سواء فريق الأخبار
في المنتدى أو مواقع الأخبار الأخرى التي أنقل عنها . وأنا في الغالب أنقل النتيجة من 
أخبار المنتدى إلا إذا تأخروا أو أغفلوا إنزال الخبر أو النتائج ،
لذلك أضع لي ثلاثة مصادر على الأقل . 
أما من ناحية تقييم الخبر على العملة ، فقد يكون الرقم الحالي أعلى من المتوقع 
إذا كنا نتكلم مثلاً عن الإنتاج الصناعي ، فكلما ارتفع الرقم كان الخبر أجود ،
وقد يكون الرقم الحالي أعلى من المتوقع ويكون هذا مؤشراً سيئاً إذا كنا نتكلم مثلاً
عن مخزون الجملة ، فزيادة مخزون الجملة تعني ضعفاً في التصريف ، وكلما ارتفع
المخزون زاد الخبر سوءاً ، وهكذا ... 
أرجو أن أكون واضحاً في شـرحي ، وتكون الإجابة قد وصلتك أخي الكريم .

----------


## شمريه وافتخر

ها ايش رايكم ان شاء الله يكون رسمي للترند صحيح هالمره

----------


## imgamns

> أخي الكريم أنا لا أستطيع أن ابخس جهد من أستقي منهم الأخبار سواء فريق الأخبار
> في المنتدى أو مواقع الأخبار الأخرى التي أنقل عنها . وأنا في الغالب أنقل النتيجة من 
> أخبار المنتدى إلا إذا تأخروا أو أغفلوا إنزال الخبر أو النتائج ،
> لذلك أضع لي ثلاثة مصادر على الأقل . 
> أما من ناحية تقييم الخبر على العملة ، فقد يكون الرقم الحالي أعلى من المتوقع 
> إذا كنا نتكلم مثلاً عن الإنتاج الصناعي ، فكلما ارتفع الرقم كان الخبر أجود ،
> وقد يكون الرقم الحالي أعلى من المتوقع ويكون هذا مؤشراً سيئاً إذا كنا نتكلم مثلاً
> عن مخزون الجملة ، فزيادة مخزون الجملة تعني ضعفاً في التصريف ، وكلما ارتفع
> المخزون زاد الخبر سوءاً ، وهكذا ... 
> أرجو أن أكون واضحاً في شـرحي ، وتكون الإجابة قد وصلتك أخي الكريم .

   :A011:   جزاك اللـــــــه خيــــــراً على هـــــذا التوضيــــــــــح

----------


## BahraiN

> ها ايش رايكم ان شاء الله يكون رسمي للترند صحيح هالمره

  :015:   :015:   
يا سلام ترند محترم 
راح اعطيك بعض قوانين الترند :
1- كل ما يكون مرتكز على اكبر قمم او قيعان يكون افضل
2- كل ما كانو القمم او القيعان متباعدين كان افضل
3- يجب ان لا يكون الترند حاد كثيرا ولا مائل كثير  
يعني ترندك صحيح و بالتوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

> ها ايش رايكم ان شاء الله يكون رسمي للترند صحيح هالمره

 اختي الشمرية 
انصحك بالدخول على هالرابط دام انت حابة تتعلمي طريقة الترندات و الدعم و المقاومة
هذه طريقتي بالتعامل مع الشارت و الدخول https://forum.arabictrader.com/t14205.html 
راح يفيدك ان شاء الله  
تحياتي لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي الكريم أنا لا أستطيع أن ابخس جهد من أستقي منهم الأخبار سواء فريق الأخبار 
> في المنتدى أو مواقع الأخبار الأخرى التي أنقل عنها . وأنا في الغالب أنقل النتيجة من 
> أخبار المنتدى إلا إذا تأخروا أو أغفلوا إنزال الخبر أو النتائج ،
> لذلك أضع لي ثلاثة مصادر على الأقل . 
> أما من ناحية تقييم الخبر على العملة ، فقد يكون الرقم الحالي أعلى من المتوقع 
> إذا كنا نتكلم مثلاً عن الإنتاج الصناعي ، فكلما ارتفع الرقم كان الخبر أجود ،
> وقد يكون الرقم الحالي أعلى من المتوقع ويكون هذا مؤشراً سيئاً إذا كنا نتكلم مثلاً
> عن مخزون الجملة ، فزيادة مخزون الجملة تعني ضعفاً في التصريف ، وكلما ارتفع
> المخزون زاد الخبر سوءاً ، وهكذا ... 
> أرجو أن أكون واضحاً في شـرحي ، وتكون الإجابة قد وصلتك أخي الكريم .

 مشكوووووووووووور مشرفنا و قائد فرسان المليون

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ها ايش رايكم ان شاء الله يكون رسمي للترند صحيح هالمره

  :015:   :015:   :015:   :001:   :015:   :015:   :015:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكراً للأخ أحمد صاحب الفكرة و( مقدم البرنامج )   
> تحياتي

 نسيت اقولك 
حلوة مقدم البرنامج دى  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> كله محكوم بالناحيه الفنيه ! والسوق يذهب حيث شاء > هو وليس نحن ! وعلى الحركه النسبيه للزوج يعني مثلا من 0 (الافتتاح = الاقفال) الى حدود 50 الى 90 نقطه كمتوسط .. ولكن اذا دخلت الاخبار الاقتصادية بالنص او الاحداث السياسية او الكارثية وماشابه فتوقع شمعة 100 الـى 200 الـخ !! ومش شرط ان السعر سيعود لنفس منطقة الانطلاق ابدا والشارت يشهد ..

 بارك الله فيه أخي ليون أجبت و وفيت.. :Good:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكوووووووووووووور على المرور الكريم 
احى داى ترايدر

----------


## o0oF

الســلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللّـه   عنـدي سـؤال ... صح طـويل ويمكـن يكـون بنظـركم بايـخ ( بس أنا مـا أعـرف ..  :Frown:  )  V هـذا أول شـيء سمعتـه...واعتقـد انـه صـح V " ... على المتاجر دائما وضع خطة مسبقة قبل الدخول في أي عملية ، و وضع حدود للربح و حدود للخسارة ... " و هـذي أول مـره بجـرب احـط خطـة ... فـ ياليـت الـي عنـده خبرة يرد علـي ..  مثـلاً عـن الـين اليـاباني ... فرضـاً ان تاريخ (24\08\2006) على الـ H1 ... ونريد نحـط خطـة للـيوم الـي بعـدة (25\08\2006)  http://www.ksa4up.net/upload/wh_799175015.gif " يعـني الـي بعـد الخـط _الاحمـر_ الرأسي كـانه مو موجـود " فبيكـون اعلـى سعـر لليـوم السـابق هـو 116.57 وادنى سعـر 116.14 ... والسعـر الحـالي 116.51 (السعر الحالي = الخط المقطـع << مجـرد مثال )  الخـط بتكـون كـ الآتي .. بدخـل بـ Sell لانها عملـة غـير مبـاشرة ( كلما ارتفع السعر قلـة القيمـة )  فـ اذا كـسر الخـط الاصفـر (نقطة المقاومة) وكون شمعـة جديدة اعلـى هالخط يعـني راح يكمـل صعـود ... لكـن كـم احـط الربح .. 50 نقطـة ..؟؟! بس لـو مـا كسـر الخـط .. وكمـل نزول كـم احـدد نقـاط الـخسـارة ..؟؟! "مـا اعــرف كـم احـط عـدد النقـاط لـربح او الخسـارة "  وممكـن اذا بـدا بنـزل اسكـر العمليـه وافتـح buy ..؟؟   تحيــاتي  o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الســلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللّـه       عنـدي سـؤال ... صح طـويل ويمكـن يكـون بنظـركم بايـخ ( بس أنا مـا أعـرف ..  )    V هـذا أول شـيء سمعتـه...واعتقـد انـه صـح V  " ... على المتاجر دائما وضع خطة مسبقة قبل الدخول في أي عملية ، و وضع حدود للربح و حدود للخسارة ... " نعم لا بد من وضع خطة   و هـذي أول مـره بجـرب احـط خطـة ... فـ ياليـت الـي عنـده خبرة يرد علـي ..   مثـلاً عـن الـين اليـاباني ... فرضـاً ان تاريخ (24\08\2006) على الـ H1 ... ونريد نحـط خطـة للـيوم الـي بعـدة (25\08\2006)   http://www.ksa4up.net/upload/wh_799175015.gif   عفوا الرابط لا يعمل و بالتالى مش هقدر افهم باقى الكلام " يعـني الـي بعـد الخـط _الاحمـر_ الرأسي كـانه مو موجـود "  فبيكـون اعلـى سعـر لليـوم السـابق هـو 116.57 وادنى سعـر 116.14 ... والسعـر الحـالي 116.51 (السعر الحالي = الخط المقطـع << مجـرد مثال )    الخـط بتكـون كـ الآتي .. بدخـل بـ Sell لانها عملـة غـير مبـاشرة ( كلما ارتفع السعر قلـة القيمـة )   فـ اذا كـسر الخـط الاصفـر (نقطة المقاومة) وكون شمعـة جديدة اعلـى هالخط يعـني راح يكمـل صعـود ... لكـن كـم احـط الربح .. 50 نقطـة ..؟؟! بس لـو مـا كسـر الخـط .. وكمـل نزول كـم احـدد نقـاط الـخسـارة ..؟؟! "مـا اعــرف كـم احـط عـدد النقـاط لـربح او الخسـارة "    وممكـن اذا بـدا بنـزل اسكـر العمليـه وافتـح buy ..؟؟     تحيــاتي  بتجيبى الرسومات الحلوة دى منييييييين    o0oF

 لوضع خطة ( استرتيجية) تحدد لك
 نقط دخول قوية
و نقط خروج مربحة
لدينا هنا العديد من الاستراتيجيات
اقرئيهم و ادرسيهم و استقرى على واحدة منهم
تكون مناسبة لك
و ادعيييييييييييييييييييييييييلى
الرابط

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لوضع خطة ( استرتيجية) تحدد لك
> نقط دخول قوية
> و نقط خروج مربحة
> لدينا هنا العديد من الاستراتيجيات
> اقرئيهم و ادرسيهم و استقرى على واحدة منهم
> تكون مناسبة لك
> و ادعيييييييييييييييييييييييييلى
> الرابط

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16393.html

----------


## الجنيه الفلسطيني

*مرحبا يا قوم !!! 
برنامج FXCM لم يفتح معي منذ 8 ساعات ؟؟؟  
هل أحد من الإخوة فتح معه البرنامج على حساب حقيقي طبعاً !!!  
وتظهر معي هذه الصورة  *  :

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ننتظر رد الخبراء
انا لا اعمل على هذا البرنامج

----------


## BahraiN

> *مرحبا يا قوم !!!*    *برنامج FXCM لم يفتح معي منذ 8 ساعات ؟؟؟*   *هل أحد من الإخوة فتح معه البرنامج على حساب حقيقي طبعاً !!!*   *وتظهر معي هذه الصورة* :

  
اعتقد ان يوم السبت و الاحد ما يفتح لان اجازة  :75 75:

----------


## o0oF

مســــاء الخـــــــير  ahmed hanafy  المعــذره ... يمكـن الرابــط غلــط ... جـرب هـذا   http://www.flashfp.net/uploader/modules/up-pic/pic/uploads/932989e2bf.gif  وعـن الصـور فيـه وايـد مواقـع ..   هـذي الي فيهـا جلتـتر   http://www.7kayah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20575  هـذا مـوقع يابنـاني .. يغنيك عـن كل الصـور   http://desk.blueidea.com/DZFG108.htm  اذا تبـي صـور اكثـر .. قـولي وبرسـل لك ملفـات    المهم ياليـت يفتـح رابـط الشـارت معـاك ..     o0oF

----------


## BahraiN

> مســــاء الخـــــــير  ahmed hanafy  المعــذره ... يمكـن الرابــط غلــط ... جـرب هـذا   http://www.flashfp.net/uploader/modules/up-pic/pic/uploads/932989e2bf.gif  وعـن الصـور فيـه وايـد مواقـع ..   هـذي الي فيهـا جلتـتر   http://www.7kayah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20575  هـذا مـوقع يابنـاني .. يغنيك عـن كل الصـور   http://desk.blueidea.com/DZFG108.htm  اذا تبـي صـور اكثـر .. قـولي وبرسـل لك ملفـات    المهم ياليـت يفتـح رابـط الشـارت معـاك ..      o0oF

    
الرابط صحيح و شغال 100%
بس
ليش ما تخلي الصورة في المرفقانت
افضل من انك تحملها و تروح مواقع غير 
اذا ما كنت تعرف الطريقة جرب هالطريقة
تفضل هذه الطريقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.html  
جربها و رد علي  :Good:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الموقع فتح
التحليل جميل 
بس اشوف الخط الاصفر انه مش مقاومة
على كل حال ننتظر الاح بحرين فهو خبير الدعم و المقاومة فى المنتدى

----------


## BahraiN

> الموقع فتح
> التحليل جميل 
> بس اشوف الخط الاصفر انه مش مقاومة
> على كل حال ننتظر الاح بحرين فهو خبير الدعم و المقاومة فى المنتدى

 انا ما فمت السوال عدل
ممكن توضح اكثر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## o0oF

*ahmed hanafy*  *شكـراً ..*   *وهـذا المـوضـوع كـامل مـع الصـور*   *....*  *مثـلاً عـن الـين اليـاباني ... فرضـاً ان تاريخ (24\08\2006) على الـ H1 ... ونريد نحـط خطـة للـيوم الـي بعـدة (25\08\2006)*   *" يعـني الـي بعـد الخـط الاحمـر الرأسي كـانه مو موجـود "*    *فبيكـون اعلـى سعـر لليـوم السـابق هـو 116.57 وادنى سعـر 116.14 ... والسعـر الحـالي 116.51 (السعر الحالي = الخط المقطـع << مجـرد مثال )*     *الخـط بتكـون كـ الآتي .. بدخـل بـ Sell لانها عملـة غـير مبـاشرة ( كلما ارتفع السعر قلـة القيمـة )*     *فـ اذا كـسر الخـط الاصفـر (نقطة المقاومة) وكون شمعـة جديدة اعلـى هالخط يعـني راح يكمـل صعـود ... لكـن كـم احـط الربح .. 50 نقطـة ..؟؟! بس لـو مـا كسـر الخـط .. وكمـل نزول كـم احـدد نقـاط الـخسـارة ..؟؟! "مـا اعــرف كـم احـط عـدد النقـاط لـربح او الخسـارة "*     *وممكـن اذا بـدا بنـزل اسكـر العمليـه وافتـح buy ..؟؟*       *o0oF*

----------


## BahraiN

> *ahmed hanafy*    *شكـراً ..*   *وهـذا المـوضـوع كـامل مـع الصـور*   *....*   *مثـلاً عـن الـين اليـاباني ... فرضـاً ان تاريخ (24\08\2006) على الـ H1 ... ونريد نحـط خطـة للـيوم الـي بعـدة (25\08\2006)*     *" يعـني الـي بعـد الخـط الاحمـر الرأسي كـانه مو موجـود "*    *فبيكـون اعلـى سعـر لليـوم السـابق هـو 116.57 وادنى سعـر 116.14 ... والسعـر الحـالي 116.51 (السعر الحالي = الخط المقطـع << مجـرد مثال )*     *الخـط بتكـون كـ الآتي .. بدخـل بـ Sell لانها عملـة غـير مبـاشرة ( كلما ارتفع السعر قلـة القيمـة )*     *فـ اذا كـسر الخـط الاصفـر (نقطة المقاومة) وكون شمعـة جديدة اعلـى هالخط يعـني راح يكمـل صعـود ... لكـن كـم احـط الربح .. 50 نقطـة ..؟؟! بس لـو مـا كسـر الخـط .. وكمـل نزول كـم احـدد نقـاط الـخسـارة ..؟؟! "مـا اعــرف كـم احـط عـدد النقـاط لـربح او الخسـارة "*     *وممكـن اذا بـدا بنـزل اسكـر العمليـه وافتـح buy ..؟؟*            *o0oF*

  
اخي العزيز 
هناك عدة طرق لتحديد الهدف و نقطة الخسارة ( الستوب لوز )  
هذا يعتمد على استراتيجية الدخول 
او نقطة الدخول او خطة العمل 
1- مثلا انا اتعب استراتيجية على شارت الساعة و قانون الاستراتيجية هدفها +30 نقطة ربح و -20 خسارة 
2- يعتمد ايضا على خطة الشخص ، مثلا انا ناوي ان اوصل لمبلغ 10000 دولار في عدة شهور راح اخلي لي خطة عمل هي اني اخلي لي وقف خسارة بـ -20 نقطة ثابتة على جميع الفرص و ربح +30 على جميع العقود ايضا لكي اصل الى مبلغ الخطة بالالتزام 
3- يعتمد ايضا على نقطة الدخول و شارت الدخول ، مثلا انا اذا دخلت بعقد و كانت الفرصة على اساس شمعة اليومي يعني على الشارت اليوم و كان كاسر ترند اسبوعي طويل المدى ، راح يكون هدفي الاول على الاقل + 80 نقطة هذا اقل شي لاني اتعامل مع شارت يومي و ترند اسبوعي  :Regular Smile:  
4- يعتمد ايضا على حسب الدعم و المقاومة ، يعني اذا دخلنا صفقة على شارت الساعة مثل ما انت ذاكر في الشارت المرفق لديك
قبل لا ندخل مثلا بندخل شراء ، نحدد اقرب خط مقاومة نتوقع ان يقف فيها السعر
و راح يكون هدفنا الاول 
و اذا لم يكمسر الترند ندخل بيع ، و راح يكون هدفنا الاول اقرب خط دعم و هو الترند الصاعد
كما موضح لك في الصورة     
انضر كيف تحرك السعر على حسب خطوط المقاومة     
تحياتي لك
و اذا في اي شي ناقص او ما فهمتة خبرني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكوووووووووووووور استاذ بحرين

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم السادة الكرام. 
لدي استراتجية اطبقها على  ديمو fxcm منذ حوالي شهرين وارى انها ناجحة . وارجو من من لديه فكرة عنها ويرى فيها اي عيب ان يفيدني جزاه الله الف خير.
وهذه هي: وضع أمر مستقبلي ((~أمر شراء وأمر بيع~)) قبل الخبر ب30 ثانية  ووضع 10 نقاط فرق كحد أدنى.
------------------------------
 وأضافة لها خاصية ((~أيقاف ومحرك أيقاف الخسارة في الأمر المستقبلي~))   لعدم الأرتداد والخسارة لا سمح الله.  :75 75:

----------


## يورو2006

> السلام عليكم السادة الكرام. 
> لدي استراتجية اطبقها على ديمو fxcm منذ حوالي شهرين وارى انها ناجحة . وارجو من من لديه فكرة عنها ويرى فيها اي عيب ان يفيدني جزاه الله الف خير.
> وهذه هي: وضع أمر مستقبلي ((~أمر شراء وأمر بيع~)) قبل الخبر ب30 ثانية ووضع 10 نقاط فرق كحد أدنى.
> ------------------------------
> وأضافة لها خاصية ((~أيقاف ومحرك أيقاف الخسارة في الأمر المستقبلي~)) لعدم الأرتداد والخسارة لا سمح الله.

  
اليك هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16726.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم السادة الكرام. 
> لدي استراتجية اطبقها على ديمو fxcm منذ حوالي شهرين وارى انها ناجحة . وارجو من من لديه فكرة عنها ويرى فيها اي عيب ان يفيدني جزاه الله الف خير.
> وهذه هي: وضع أمر مستقبلي ((~أمر شراء وأمر بيع~)) قبل الخبر ب30 ثانية ووضع 10 نقاط فرق كحد أدنى.
> ------------------------------
> وأضافة لها خاصية ((~أيقاف ومحرك أيقاف الخسارة في الأمر المستقبلي~)) لعدم الأرتداد والخسارة لا سمح الله.

 مشششششكور على مشاركتك البناءة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخ يورو 
مشكور على سرعة الاستجابة
و ردك الفعال

----------


## مكسر العملات

الاخ العزيز   (بحرين ) 
الله يعطيك العافيه والله ماقصرت للاخوان في المنتدي 
والله لو في يدي كان اعطيك جايزه نوبل في   التعليم 
صراحه في حاجات ماكنت عارفها واليوم بس عرفتها وبمشيه الله 
  راح اطبقها من يوم الاثنين القادم   
الفوركس عالم من المعرفه لو قلبنا صفحاته من اليوم الي بعد سنتين ماغلقت  ولاكن بوجود امثالك من الشباب قربت المسافه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخ العزيز (بحرين ) 
> الله يعطيك العافيه والله ماقصرت للاخوان في المنتدي 
> والله لو في يدي كان اعطيك جايزه نوبل في التعليم 
> صراحه في حاجات ماكنت عارفها واليوم بس عرفتها وبمشيه الله 
> راح اطبقها من يوم الاثنين القادم 
> الفوركس عالم من المعرفه لو قلبنا صفحاته من اليوم الي بعد سنتين ماغلقت  ولاكن بوجود امثالك من الشباب قربت المسافه

 اضم صوتى لصوتك

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخ العزيز (بحرين ) 
> الله يعطيك العافيه والله ماقصرت للاخوان في المنتدي 
> والله لو في يدي كان اعطيك جايزه نوبل في التعليم 
> صراحه في حاجات ماكنت عارفها واليوم بس عرفتها وبمشيه الله 
> راح اطبقها من يوم الاثنين القادم 
> الفوركس عالم من المعرفه لو قلبنا صفحاته من اليوم الي بعد سنتين ماغلقت  ولاكن بوجود امثالك من الشباب قربت المسافه

 لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز  :Regular Smile: 
و اشكرك على الكلام الحلو
و يارب تتوفق
الفوركس يبي لة صبر و وقت و تنضيم 
شوي شوي خطوة خطوة تحترف  :Regular Smile:  
الله يوفقك و تحياتي لك

----------


## BahraiN

> السلام عليكم السادة الكرام. 
> لدي استراتجية اطبقها على ديمو fxcm منذ حوالي شهرين وارى انها ناجحة . وارجو من من لديه فكرة عنها ويرى فيها اي عيب ان يفيدني جزاه الله الف خير.
> وهذه هي: وضع أمر مستقبلي ((~أمر شراء وأمر بيع~)) قبل الخبر ب30 ثانية ووضع 10 نقاط فرق كحد أدنى.
> ------------------------------
> وأضافة لها خاصية ((~أيقاف ومحرك أيقاف الخسارة في الأمر المستقبلي~)) لعدم الأرتداد والخسارة لا سمح الله.

  
اهلا بك استاذ بوعبدالله 
بالنسبة لطريقتك 
هل تقصد انك تفتح عملة بيع و شراء في نفس الوقت
و في برنامج الـ FXCM ??
اعتقد ان الـ FXCM لا يمكن فتح عقدين عكس بعض يعني هيدج 
و ثانيا 
انت جربتها ديمو 
و الديمو ما شاء الله وقت الخبر مافي احلى منة
ربح وفير 
اما في الحقيقي شي ثاني
اكبر مشكلة يواجهها الاعضاء هي الدخول وقت الخبر  :Regular Smile: 
جوف المواضيع الكل يشتكي منها   :Good:

----------


## LEGEND

اشكرك استاذ بحرين على مرورك ، وانا اقصدي بالأمر المستقبلي (الأوردر) وليس اليهدج . 
وتقبل تحياتي.

----------


## LEGEND

وانصح اخي (مكسر العملات)  ان يجربها على الديمو ربما تعجبة ويطبقها على الحقيقي لتعويض ما خسرة. 
وتقبل تحياتي. :006:   :Good:

----------


## one vision

عندي سؤال::::
طبعاً زي ما نعرف أن الدول الصناعية الكبرى تستورد و تصدّر ، تستورد المواد الخام(البترول) و تصدر السلع بمختلف أنواعها لغاية عود الكبريت. السؤال هو:
متى يكون من مصلحة الدولة خفض عملتها ؟ و متى يكون من مصلحتها رفع عملتها؟

----------


## o0oF

> *BahraiN** تحياتي لك*و اذا في اي شي ناقص او ما فهمتة خبرني

 مشكــور ولا قصـرت ... جـزاك اللّـه الـف خـير o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال::::
> طبعاً زي ما نعرف أن الدول الصناعية الكبرى تستورد و تصدّر ، تستورد المواد الخام(البترول) و تصدر السلع بمختلف أنواعها لغاية عود الكبريت. السؤال هو:
> متى يكون من مصلحة الدولة خفض عملتها ؟ و متى يكون من مصلحتها رفع عملتها؟

 الاخ العزيز
تخيل ان الدولار = جنيه ( للتخيل فقط)
اذا اشتريت لعبة من امريكا ب 100 $
يكون تمنها فى مصر 100 جنيه صح
لو ارتفع الدولار اصبح = 2 جنية
اذا اشتريت لعبة من امريكا ب 100 $
يكون تمنها فى مصر 200 جنيه صح
اذا ارتفاع عملة الدولة زادت الصادرات
و اذا انخفضت زادت الواردات 
هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخ بو عبدالله
الموضوع نور بوجودك

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    اخوان عندي مشكلة و أريد لها حل:  بعد الضغط على: insert shapes ellipses  لا تظهر دوائر و انما خطوط ( انظروا الشارت:Altrade4 )  و شكرا..

----------


## one vision

> الاخ العزيز
> تخيل ان الدولار = جنيه ( للتخيل فقط)
> اذا اشتريت لعبة من امريكا ب 100 $
> يكون تمنها فى مصر 100 جنيه صح
> لو ارتفع الدولار اصبح = 2 جنية
> اذا اشتريت لعبة من امريكا ب 100 $
> يكون تمنها فى مصر 200 جنيه صح
> اذا ارتفاع عملة الدولة زادت الصادرات
> و اذا انخفضت زادت الواردات 
> هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

 مشكور على الرد .. :Good:   
بس أتمنى أحد يجاوبني على المواسم ، طبعاً الإستيراد و التصدير شغال طول السنة بس في أوقات يزيد التصدير و اوقات يزيد فيها الإستيراد.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوان عندي مشكلة و أريد لها حل:  بعد الضغط على: insert shapes ellipses  لا تظهر دوائر و انما خطوط ( انظروا الشارت:Altrade4 )  و شكرا..

 ننتظر رأى الخبراء
انا جربت عندى و لقيت البرنامج شغال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور على الرد ..  
> بس أتمنى أحد يجاوبني على المواسم ، طبعاً الإستيراد و التصدير شغال طول السنة بس في أوقات يزيد التصدير و اوقات يزيد فيها الإستيراد.

 انا مش فاهم قصدك كويس
ممكن توضحلى

----------


## LEGEND

والله ياخوي يا أبو حنفي منور بوجود الطيبين أمثالك  :Good:  . واتمنى من اهل الخبره النظر في موضوعي .  :016:   ولكم تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

> اخوان عندي مشكلة و أريد لها حل:  بعد الضغط على: insert shapes ellipses  لا تظهر دوائر و انما خطوط ( انظروا الشارت:Altrade4 )  و شكرا..

  :EEK!:  
مممم
ساتاذ داي 
حاول انك تضغط دبل عليك عليها
و بعدها اضغط بزر اليمين للموس ( رايت كليلك )
و ادخل على الخصائص ( Ellipse Propertes ) 
و بعدها اضغط على كلمة Parameters 
و غير في الاعدادت و ان شاء الله بيتغير لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الله ....... الله ...........الله
اجابة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا كمان استفدت منها
ربنا يخليك شعلة للمنتدى 
لا شعلة لا
كشاف " مصباح كبيييير قوى" المنتدى
فعلا لانك تكشف لنا غور كنوز الفوركس

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> عندي سؤال::::
> طبعاً زي ما نعرف أن الدول الصناعية الكبرى تستورد و تصدّر ، تستورد المواد الخام(البترول) و تصدر السلع بمختلف أنواعها لغاية عود الكبريت. السؤال هو:
> متى يكون من مصلحة الدولة خفض عملتها ؟ و متى يكون من مصلحتها رفع عملتها؟

 القاعدة العامة أن ارتفاع قيمة العملة علامة على قوة اقتصادها ،
لكن هناك خفض للعملة أسميه خفضاً استراتيجياً ، وهو أن تعمد الدولة
صاحبة العملة إلى ترك قيمتها تنزل إلى حد مدروس ، ويكون هذا النزول
مفيداً لاقتصادها ، وقد رأينا هذا الوضع منذ عدة شهور مع الدولار الأميركي ،
حين أراد الأمريكان تنشيط التصدير فتركوا الدولار ينزل دون أن يدعموه 
مقابل اليورو فكان نتيجة هذا أن انصرف كثير من التجار
إلى الاستيراد من أميركا ، وفضلوا شراء منتجاتها على الشراء من دول اليورو
 التي كانت قيمة عملتها في تصاعد أمام عملات دولهم . 
لكن هذا الأسلوب محكوم بالسياسة الاقتصادية العليا للدول ، ولا يستخدم دائماً ،
فالعملات في الأغلب الأعم تستجيب لظروف السوق من ارتفاع وانخفاض ،
ودعوم ومقاومات .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> القاعدة العامة أن ارتفاع قيمة العملة علامة على قوة اقتصادها ، 
> لكن هناك خفض للعملة أسميه خضاً استراتيجياً ، وهو أن تعمد الدولة
> صاحبة العملة إلى ترك قيمتها تنزل إلى حد مدروس ، ويكون هذا النزول
> مفيداً لاقتصادها ، وقد رأينا هذا الوضع منذ عدة شهور مع الدولار الأميركي ،
> حين أراد الأمريكان تنشيط التصدير فتركوا الدولار ينزل دون أن يدعموه 
> مقابل اليورو دون أن يدعموه فكان نتيجة هذا أن انصرف كثير من التجار
> إلى الاستيراد من أميركا ، وفضلوا شراء منتجاتها على الشراء من دول اليورو
> التي كانت قيمة عملتها في تصاعد أمام عملات دولهم . 
> لكن هذا الأسلوب محكوم بالسياسة الاقتصادية العليا للدول ، ولا يستخدم دائماً ،
> ...

  
الله يفتح عليك
اجابة مفيدة - جميلة - شافية - كافية
عشت يا قائد فرساااااااااااااااااااااااان المليون

----------


## داي ترايدر

> مممم
> ساتاذ داي 
> حاول انك تضغط دبل عليك عليها
> و بعدها اضغط بزر اليمين للموس ( رايت كليلك )
> و ادخل على الخصائص ( Ellipse Propertes ) 
> و بعدها اضغط على كلمة Parameters 
> و غير في الاعدادت و ان شاء الله بيتغير لك   
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

 أخي بحرين جزاك الله خير نجحت الطريقة و قد تغيرت الى دوائر غيرت في SCALE الأرقام التي مكتوبة هي:0.001 و غيرتها الى: 0.111 فاشتغلت و الحمد لله.. و بارك الله فيك..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

فى انتظار رد بحرين

----------


## BahraiN

> أخي بحرين جزاك الله خير نجحت الطريقة و قد تغيرت الى دوائر غيرت في SCALE الأرقام التي مكتوبة هي:0.001 و غيرتها الى: 0.111 فاشتغلت و الحمد لله.. و بارك الله فيك..

 الف مبروك  :Regular Smile: 
و الحمد لله

----------


## BahraiN

> فى انتظار رد بحرين

  :016:   
استاذ حنفي وين السؤال الي منتضرني ارد عليه  :75 75:     :Good:  انا الان بأنتضار ردك
تحياتي لك يالغالي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

يا استاذ / بحرين
السائل تراجع عن سؤاله
و هذا امر طبيعى تدارك الامر 
و يا اخى بسؤال من غير سؤال 
احنا عايزينك معانا
تقبل ودى

----------


## BahraiN

> يا استاذ / بحرين
> السائل تراجع عن سؤاله
> و هذا امر طبيعى تدارك الامر 
> و يا اخى بسؤال من غير سؤال 
> احنا عايزينك معانا
> تقبل ودى

  :001:  
انا بعد عايزكم 
و ان شاء الله بكون موجود هنا على طول
يالله نجوفكم اخر الليل  :Cool:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> يا استاذ / بحرين
> السائل تراجع عن سؤاله
> و هذا امر طبيعى تدارك الامر 
> و يا اخى بسؤال من غير سؤال 
> احنا عايزينك معانا
> تقبل ودى

 أخي أحمد سامحني أخي العزيز فعلا كنت قد سألت أخي بحرين بأن معطيات السعر و الوقت لا تتغير لأنها لادخل لها بالاعدادات، لكن لما غيرت الأرقام في خانة: SCALE، نجحت الطريقة..  لذلك أخي العزيز، قمت بتعديل المشاركة من جديد و أخبرت أخي بحرين بأن المهمة نجحت و الحمد لله..  لذلك أستسمحك أخي الحبيب أحمد حنفي و لم أتراجع عن السؤال و انما عدلته من جديد فقط..  جزاك الله ألف خير و تقبل ودي :Good:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى داى تريدر
نحن - فى هذا المنتدى-  جميعا اخوة
لا يوجد بيننا اعتذار
تقبل ودى و احترامى

----------


## داي ترايدر

> الف مبروك 
> و الحمد لله

 بارك الله فيك أخي بحرين    :016:   
استاذ حنفي وين السؤال الي منتضرني ارد عليه  :75 75:     :Good:  انا الان بأنتضار ردك
تحياتي لك يالغالي  أعتقد أخي أحمد يقصد سؤالي الذي قمت بتعديله من جديد بعد نجاح الطريقة.. و قد أجبت أخي أحمد بهذا الخصوص..

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اخى داى تريدر
> نحن - فى هذا المنتدى- جميعا اخوة
> لا يوجد بيننا اعتذار
> تقبل ودى و احترامى

 الحمد لله على أخوة الاسلام جزاك الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ايه يا اخوان
السوق اشتغل
و الناس نسيتنا و لا ايه ؟

----------


## alhaidary

> أولاً : جزى الله الجميع خيرا - السائلين والمجيبين 
> ثانياً: لدي استفسار وهو:
> الأخ أبو عبدالله يضع جدول الأخبار ويضع خانة للسابق وخانة للمتوقع
> إذا كان المتوقع أقل من الحالي فهل العملة التابعة للخبر ستنزل أم ستصعد
> ولزيادة توضيح السؤال
> اليوم هناك خبر السلع المعمرة
> السابق: 2.9% بالزائد
> والمتوقع: 0.3% بالناقص
> والعملة هي الدولار
> ...

  :A006:     لي ملاحظة بالنسبة إلى توقيعك أخي الكريم   حفظك الله  وهي أن الذي ورد في الحديث الشريف ( أن الجنة قيعان   وغراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر )  وإذا أردت زرع نخلة فقل سبحان الله وبحمده  ومعنى قيعان أي الأرض التي لا ينبت فيها الزرع   فيجب علينا أن نزرع الجنة بالأشجار من الآن بتلك الأذكار  رزقنا الله جنته جميعا برحمته سبحانه وتعالى        تحياتي  :Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:

----------


## LEGEND

الأخ الأستاذ حنفي: لي ثلاث ايام منتظر رد على سؤالي البسيط ، اعتقد ان السبب لأنك كتبت بدون تردد - ضع سؤالك هنا ونسيت ان تكتب و بدون تردد - ضع ( جوابك )هنا  :016:   
ولك تحياتي.

----------


## من يرحمني

مساء الخير: أشكرك أخي أحمد حنفي على فتح هذا الموضوع الجميل..  سؤالي: متى يفتتح السوق الأوروبي ومتى يغلق بالساعة والدقيقة بتوقيت مكة؟ متى يفتتح السوق الأمريكي ومتى يغلق بالساعة والدقيقة بتوقيت مكة؟ متى يفتتح السوق الآسيوي ومتى يغلق بالساعة والدقيقة بتوقيت مكة؟  وهل هذه التواقيت ثابتة طوال العام أم تتغير؟   أختكم (من يرحمني)

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساء الخير: أشكرك أخي أحمد حنفي على فتح هذا الموضوع الجميل..  سؤالي: متى يفتتح السوق الأوروبي ومتى يغلق بالساعة والدقيقة بتوقيت مكة؟ متى يفتتح السوق الأمريكي ومتى يغلق بالساعة والدقيقة بتوقيت مكة؟ متى يفتتح السوق الآسيوي ومتى يغلق بالساعة والدقيقة بتوقيت مكة؟  وهل هذه التواقيت ثابتة طوال العام أم تتغير؟   أختكم (من يرحمني)

 الاخت من يرحمنى  :A015:  
بالعكس ان اللى اشكرك على المرور الكريم
بالنسبة للسوق الاوربى الساعة الثامنة صباحا " سوق فرانكفورت و باريس" توقيت مكة المكرمة
بالنسبة للسوق الاوربى الساعة التاسعة صباحا " سوق لنـــــــــــــــــــــــــدن" توقيت مكة المكرمة
بالنسبة للسوق االمريكى الساعة الثالثة عصرا " سوق نيو يورك" توقيت مكة المكرمة
بالنسبة للسوق اسيا الساعة الثانية قبل الفجر " سوق طوكيو" توقيت مكة المكرمة 
مدة عمل اى سوق 9 ساعات بالتمام و الكمال
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخت من يرحمنى 
الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16670.html
يوجد به افضل اوقات التجارة فى الفوركس

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخ الحيدرى
مرورك الكريم يشرفنى
نسأل الله ان نكوت من اهل الجنة جميعا 
ان شاء الله

----------


## من يرحمني

أشكرك أخي الكريم أحمد على الإجابة وعلى الرابط إستفسار: أنت ذكرت بأن مدة كل سوق 9 ساعات وذكرت أن السوق الأمريكي يفتتح الساعة 3 فإذآ هو يغلق الساعة 12 والسوق الآسيوي ذكرت أنه يفتتح الساعة 2 قبل الفجر فإذآ هناك فترة ساعتين من الساعة 12 إلى الساعة 2 فما وضعها؟ أشكرك مرة ثانية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم السادة الكرام. 
> لدي استراتجية اطبقها على ديمو fxcm منذ حوالي شهرين وارى انها ناجحة . وارجو من من لديه فكرة عنها ويرى فيها اي عيب ان يفيدني جزاه الله الف خير.
> وهذه هي: وضع أمر مستقبلي ((~أمر شراء وأمر بيع~)) قبل الخبر ب30 ثانية ووضع 10 نقاط فرق كحد أدنى.
> ------------------------------
> وأضافة لها خاصية ((~أيقاف ومحرك أيقاف الخسارة في الأمر المستقبلي~)) لعدم الأرتداد والخسارة لا سمح الله.

 الاخ العزيز / بو عبد الله  :A015:  
يسرنى عتابك - عندنا مثل بيقول العتاب من المحبة - لانه دليل المحبة فى الله
بالنسبة لسؤالك 
انت عرضت استراتيجية وقت الاخبار
و انا لا اعمل وقت الاخبار
و ساعة حديث بيرناكى لم يتأثر السوق بشكل جيد
و كنت فى انتظار احد الاخوان يكون جربها اثناء الخبر
هذا كل الموضوع
اخويا اطلب منك العفو و السماح 
اذا كنت فهمت سؤالك خطأ ارجو التصحيح
تقبل ودى و احترامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أشكرك أخي الكريم أحمد على الإجابة وعلى الرابط إستفسار: أنت ذكرت بأن مدة كل سوق 9 ساعات وذكرت أن السوق الأمريكي يفتتح الساعة 3 فإذآ هو يغلق الساعة 12 والسوق الآسيوي ذكرت أنه يفتتح الساعة 2 قبل الفجر فإذآ هناك فترة ساعتين من الساعة 12 إلى الساعة 2 فما وضعها؟ أشكرك مرة ثانية

 يعمل فيها سوق نيوزلاندا من العاشرة مساء 
و سوق استراليا من الثانية عشر منتصف الليل
و لكن اختى العزيزة 
كان سؤالك محدد بثلاثة اسواق فقط
و تقبلى احترامى و تقديرى

----------


## o0oF

الســلام عليكــم ورحمــة اللّـه وبركـاته  ahmed hanafy  دامكـم تكلمـتو عـن الاوقـات .. بسـألك هالسـؤال الـي دوشنـي   يعـني الحـين أنـا كـل همـي هالعمـلات الاربـع " ياليت تقولي كل عمله تابعه لـ أي سـوق " + الذهـب .. فيـاليـت تقـولـي أفضـل وقـت نـتعامـل فيـه مـع كـل وحـده " وتذكـر لـي بـ توقيـت مـن ..؟؟ "  GBP/USDEUR/USDUSD/JPYUSD/CHFGOLD  o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاختالعزيزة
> الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16670.html
> يوجد به افضل اوقات التجارة فى الفوركس

 اليك هذا الرابط به مواعيد التجارة
و اى سؤال انا تحت امرك

----------


## o0oF

ahmed hanafy    يعطيكــ العــافيـه .. لكـن ...؟؟  :Confused:    مكتــوب فـي التـوقيـت توقيت نيويوركE.S.T   فيـه فـرق بيـن توقيـت EST "توقيت شرق أمريكا" وبين توقيـت نيويورك    مثـلاً أنـا فـي الامـارات .. لـو كـانت السـاعة (EST) 1AM بتكـون فـي الامـارات السـاعة 10AM  لـو بتـوقيـت نيـويورك بيكـون عنـدنا السـاعة 9AM     !!...يعـني فيـه فرق سـاعة...!!  :016:  شـوف الـي سويتـه .. بتـوقيـت EST مو نيويورك .. صـح والا غلـط ..؟؟   مـا دري شـو قصـدهم بالضبـط يمكـن يقصـدون توقيـت نيـويورك الـي هـي فـي شـرق امريكـا ..؟؟     السمـوحـه منـك يا أحمـد تعبتـك بـ الاسـأله ... :Rose:      o0oF

----------


## o0oF

:72 72:

----------


## o0oF

يــوه .. ليـه مـا حـد يـرد علـي ..!!  اعـرف انـه سـؤال بايـخ بالنسبـه لكـم .. بـس لـو أنـا أعـرف مـا سـألـت  واعـرف انـي وايـد اسـأل بـس ابـي اتعلـم    !.. حــد يــــــرد علـي ..!    o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يــوه .. ليـه مـا حـد يـرد علـي ..!!  اعـرف انـه سـؤال بايـخ بالنسبـه لكـم .. بـس لـو أنـا أعـرف مـا سـألـت  واعـرف انـي وايـد اسـأل بـس ابـي اتعلـم    !.. حــد يــــــرد علـي ..!    o0oF

 احنا تحت امرك
انا لسة داخل المنتدى الان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

انا معرفش توقيت الامارات
خلينا فى توقيت مكة
7pm est
2 ليلا مكة المكرمة
كدة مضبوط
اسف للتأخير
تحياتى

----------


## المبتدىء الشرس

> الاخ العزيز / بو عبد الله  
> يسرنى عتابك - عندنا مثل بيقول العتاب من المحبة - لانه دليل المحبة فى الله
> بالنسبة لسؤالك 
> انت عرضت استراتيجية وقت الاخبار
> و انا لا اعمل وقت الاخبار
> و ساعة حديث بيرناكى لم يتأثر السوق بشكل جيد
> و كنت فى انتظار احد الاخوان يكون جربها اثناء الخبر
> هذا كل الموضوع
> اخويا اطلب منك العفو و السماح 
> ...

  :A006:   
اعمل بهذه الاستراتيجية منذ فترة والحمد لله محقق ارباح ممتازة ولكن مثل هذة  الاستراتيجية تعتمد بشكل كبير جدا على الشركة التى تتعامل معها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اعمل بهذه الاستراتيجية منذ فترة والحمد لله محقق ارباح ممتازة ولكن مثل هذة الاستراتيجية تعتمد بشكل كبير جدا على الشركة التى تتعامل معها

 مشكور اخى الكريم 
على مرورك المثمر

----------


## عبده المصرى

> مشكور اخى الكريم 
> على مرورك المثمر

 شكرا اخى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاستاذ عبده المصرى
علشان كدة الموضوع نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## عبده المصرى

> الاستاذ عبده المصرى
> علشان كدة الموضوع نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

 ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك يا احمد عاوزك بكرة بالليل على الماسنجر

----------


## المبتدىء الشرس

> مشكور اخى الكريم 
> على مرورك المثمر

 لاداعى للشكر يأخى :Regular Smile:

----------


## LEGEND

*بالله عليك يالشرس تكون حنين معايا وتذكرلي مع اي الشركات تنفع هذه الأستراتيجية ، وماهي سلبياتها ان كانت هناك سلبيات.*   ولك تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكرمك يا احمد عاوزك بكرة بالليل على الماسنجر

 انا تحت امرك يا استاذ 
فى اى وقت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *بالله عليك يالشرس تكون حنين معايا وتذكرلي مع اي الشركات تنفع هذه الأستراتيجية ، وماهي سلبياتها ان كانت هناك سلبيات.*   ولك تحياتي

 بدأت الردود و الحمد لله علشان ما تزعلشى  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## المبتدىء الشرس

> *بالله عليك يالشرس تكون حنين معايا وتذكرلي مع اي الشركات تنفع هذه الأستراتيجية ، وماهي سلبياتها ان كانت هناك سلبيات.*   ولك تحياتي

  :A015:  بالطبع لاأملك الا ان اتعامل معك بكل لطف واحترام يأخى 
لن احدد اسم شركة بعينها لما فى الموضوع من حساسية .....ولكن سأذكر لك الميزات الواجب توافرها في الشركة لكى تسطيع ان تتاجر وقت الأخبار:
1- ان يكون لك الحق فى وضع اوردارات قبل الأخبار بخمس دقائق.
2- ان تسمح الشركة بعمليات ال hadage
3- ان تقوم الشركة بتفعيل اورداراتك بمنتهى الدقة 
ليس من السهل ان تجد مثل هذة الشركة ولكن مع هذا العدد الضخم من الشركات تسطيع باءذن الله
ارجو ان اكون اجبت اجابة كافية  :A012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

لمن يريد ان يعرف فيما يستخدم مؤشر الزج زاج   
مرفق

----------


## LEGEND

> الاخ العزيز / بو عبد الله  
> يسرنى عتابك - عندنا مثل بيقول العتاب من المحبة - لانه دليل المحبة فى الله
> بالنسبة لسؤالك 
> انت عرضت استراتيجية وقت الاخبار
> و انا لا اعمل وقت الاخبار
> و ساعة حديث بيرناكى لم يتأثر السوق بشكل جيد
> و كنت فى انتظار احد الاخوان يكون جربها اثناء الخبر
> هذا كل الموضوع
> اخويا اطلب منك العفو و السماح 
> ...

  :017: عزيز وغالي

----------


## عبده المصرى

> لمن يريد ان يعرف فيما يستخدم مؤشر الزج زاج   
> مرفق

 
شكرا ابوحميد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيز وغالي

 ربنا يخليك بو عبد الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا ابوحميد

 ايوة كدة
نورنا على طوووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## LEGEND

> بالطبع لاأملك الا ان اتعامل معك بكل لطف واحترام يأخى 
> لن احدد اسم شركة بعينها لما فى الموضوع من حساسية .....ولكن سأذكر لك الميزات الواجب توافرها في الشركة لكى تسطيع ان تتاجر وقت الأخبار:
> 1- ان يكون لك الحق فى وضع اوردارات قبل الأخبار بخمس دقائق.
> 2- ان تسمح الشركة بعمليات ال hadage
> 3- ان تقوم الشركة بتفعيل اورداراتك بمنتهى الدقة 
> ليس من السهل ان تجد مثل هذة الشركة ولكن مع هذا العدد الضخم من الشركات تسطيع باءذن الله
> ارجو ان اكون اجبت اجابة كافية

 اشكرك اخي المبتدأ الشرس وجزاك الله خير . :Good:

----------


## المبتدىء الشرس

> اشكرك اخي المبتدأ الشرس وجزاك الله خير .

  :A012:

----------


## hadi75m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  الاخوه الكرام وحشتونى جدا واحمد الله اننى عدت اليكم مره اخرى بعد حادث سياره مر على خير ولله الحمد ومن امس وانا اتابع المنتدى وقد لفت انتباهى عدم وجود الاخ العزيز / حسام العزبى ( مهندس استراتيجيه القاهره ) ارجوا ان يكون المانع خير كما ارجوا ممن يكون عنده اى خبر عنه يطمنا عليه وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اولا الحمد لله على سلامتك
ثانيا انت نورت المنتدى
ثالثا الاستاذ / حسام العزبى 
غير موجود بالمنتدى الان لظروف خارجة عن ارادتنا
و تقبل ودى

----------


## hadi75m

> اولا الحمد لله على سلامتك
> ثانيا انت نورت المنتدى
> ثالثا الاستاذ / حسام العزبى 
> غير موجود بالمنتدى الان لظروف خارجة عن ارادتنا
> و تقبل ودى

 اشكرك اخى الكريم على الرد  اذا امكن اعرف ما هى هذه الظروف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

:47 47:   :47 47:   :47 47:   :47 47:   :47 47:    اخى العزيز / بلاش نتكلم فى الماضى   :47 47:   :47 47:   :47 47:   :47 47:   :47 47:

----------


## hadi75m

> اخى العزيز / بلاش نتكلم فى الماضى

 الاخ الكريم  اذا امكن رساله على الخاص

----------


## o0oF

مســـاء الخـيــر   أحمــد ..؟!   

> انا معرفش توقيت الامارات
> خلينا فى توقيت مكة _7pm est_
> 2 ليلا مكة المكرمة
> كدة مضبوط
> اسف للتأخير
> تحياتى

   معقـوله الـي كـاتبه ..؟؟ معقـوله الفـرق بيـن امريكا والسعودية 5 ساعات بس ..؟؟!  يمكن قصـدك EST _ 7AM يعـني صبـاحاً ...؟؟   بعـدين لـو كـان الصبـح ... مو بتوقيـت EST بيكون بتوقيـت نيويورك .. " الصراحة ما ادري يمكن الناس خذت على ان EST مقصود بها بس مدينة نيويورك بس  .. لكـن المقصـود بها جميـع الدول والولايات الواقعه في شرق امريكا ( هذا حسب علمي .. ويمكن يكون غلط ..!) .. "  المـهم اتمـنى مـن الاخـوان الـي يعـرفون يفيـدونـي   والسمـوحه علـى الازعـاج ...  :Rose:    تحيـاتي   o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طيب انا عاددهم على صوابعى 7 ساعات
سؤال 
ليه الدبدوب ده مش ملون

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخ الكريم  اذا امكن رساله على الخاص

  
تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## hadi75m

> تحت امرك اخى الكريم

 اشكرك والامر لله وحده

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مفيش اى سؤال قبل ما اناااااااااااااااااااااااام   :77 77:   :77 77:   :77 77:   :77 77:   :77 77:

----------


## يورو2006

> مفيش اى سؤال قبل ما اناااااااااااااااااااااااام

  
وانت من اهل الخير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

شكرا عزيزي يورو

----------


## o0oF

السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللّـه   أحمـد    

> طيب انا عاددهم على صوابعى 7 ساعات
> سؤال 
> ليه الدبدوب ده مش ملون

 شكـراً علـى الرد .. والسمـوحـه ازعجتـك بـ كثـر الاسـأله .. بس لـك أجـر مـن اللـه  :Teeth Smile:    وعـن الدبـدووب .. هـذا TattY TeddY لـونه "رمـادي" .. وفيـه منـه "البني" < ليتهـا تعـرف عـن البورصـه كثـر مـا تعرف عـن هالدباديب ههههه  :Red Smile:     ...   " فيـه عنـدي طلـب اذا مـا فيهـا كـلافه عليكـم "  بـديت قبـل شهـر تقريبـاً بـ الديموو .. ومره اربح  :Big Grin:  ومره اخسر  :Frown:    المـهم .. اول هالشهـر بفتـح واحـد ثـاني .. بس هالمـره ودي اجرب خـطه .. اي خطـه بسيطـه  لانـي انا مـا اتعلـم الا اذا جربت .. فـ ياليـت مـن الـي يقـدر .. يحـط خطـه لـ اسبـوع .. كـم عـدد النقـاط كـل يوم .. و .. و .. الخ   حـتى لـو خـطه قـديمة جربهـا  << راضيـه بـ اي شـيء  :Stick Out Tongue:       تحـياتـي   o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخت الكريمة
اول خطة هى استراتيجية القاهرة
مربحة جدا
و تتميز بنقاط دخول امنه
و نقاط خروج قوية https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C8%E6%C7%C8%C9

----------


## ahmed hanafy

موجود فى الرابط ايضا 
استراتيجيات تانية الوافى
الترند المكسور
و غيرها كتير و كلها مربحة
بس نصيحة اقرائيهم كلهم
اختارى واحدة و جربيها
و استمرى عليها
و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## o0oF

> موجود فى الرابط ايضا 
> استراتيجيات تانية الوافى
> الترند المكسور
> و غيرها كتير و كلها مربحة
> بس نصيحة اقرائيهم كلهم
> اختارى واحدة و جربيها
> و استمرى عليها
> و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال
> و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  الــفــ شكــر يـا أحمــد .. وتحمـل مـا يجيـك مـن اسـأله    اللّـه يـوفقـكـ .. ولا يحـرمكـ السعـادة والراحـة .. اللهـم آمـين      تحيـاتي    o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الــفــ شكــر يـا أحمــد .. وتحمـل مـا يجيـك مـن اسـأله    اللّـه يـوفقـكـ .. ولا يحـرمكـ السعـادة والراحـة .. اللهـم آمـين      تحيـاتي    o0oF

  
تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الكاميرلا
مرفق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

المختصر المفيد
فى
استراتيجية القاهرة
مرفق

----------


## o0oF

ahmed hanafy  مــشـــكــــــــور يـا أخــــــووي   واللّـــه يعطـيك العـافيـه .. ولا يحــرمنـا منـك     دمـت بـود   o0oF

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اشكر المرور الكريم
بس ليه الدبدوب مش ملون

----------


## o0oF

> اشكر المرور الكريم

  

> بس ليه الدبدوب مش ملون

 *أحمـــد*   *تبـا تعـرف ليـه مـو ملـون ..؟؟*   *أنـت علمتـني وايـد اشيـاء عن السـوق والتحليـل .. ولا انسـى لك هالفضـل*   *عشـان جـذا بقـولك ليـه لـونه رمـادي .. وشكلـه قـديم .. !*  *اسمـه* *tatty teddy* *.. يعـني الدميـة الـرّثـة*   *هـذا الدبـدوب لـه قصـة حلـوه .. تحكـي* * ليـه لونـه رمـادي  وأنفـه أزرق ..!!*  *A** Grey* *Bear With A**Blue**Nose..?*  *بقـولكـ القصـة بختصـار ..*   *كـان هالدبدوب لـونه اسمـر* *(بني)** حـتى انفـه بني ..*  *لكن رموه اصحـاب البيت مع الاشيـاء القـديمة* *(جنب البيت القديم)** .. وهاجرو ..!!* ***كـان الدبدوب عالـق بين الاشيـاء ولا يقـدر يتحـرك .. ومـرت الايـام والدبدوب*  *في مكـانه .. وسط الاشيـاء القـديمة ..*   *" حـل فصـل الشتـاء "* *وفـي يوم من الايـام بـدا شـيء ابيـض يتسـاقط مـن السمـاء .. كـان ثلـج ..!!* *سقـط ثلـج علـى أنفـه .. وعلـى جسمـة .. كـان بـرد ..*  *ومـن شـدت البرودة .. بـدا انفـه يـزرق .. وجسمـة يميـل لـ للون الرمـادي*  *كـان* *tatty** يحـس بالحـزن والـوحده ..*   *وبعـد مـا مر فصـل الشتـاء .. اذا بيـوم مشمس ودافئ كـان أول يـوم مـن ايام الربيـع ..*   *مـرت بنت صغيـرة جنـب البيـت القـديم .. وشافـت الدبدوب وسـط*  *كومـة الاشيـاء القـديمة .. وطلعتـه .. وكـانت مستغـربه مـن لونـه وشكلـه*  ***كـان مميـز عـن بالقـي الـدوببه .. رمـادي وانفه ازرق .. وشكلـه قديـم*   *خـذته معاها .. وراحت للبيـت .. وهنـاك طلبـت الطفلـة مـن جدتهـا*  *تخـيط الدبدوب وتحاول تصلحـه .. وخـاصه ان كـانت حشوتـه ( القطن) طـالع لـ برا*  *وشكلـه متبهـدل .. حاولـت الجـدة اصلاحـه .. لكنـه كـان يبـدو انـه قـديم .. ورثّ .. برغـم من هـذا حبتـه البنـت .. واحتفظـت فيـه*  ***وطبعـا كـان* *tatty** مبسووط .. لانـه اخيـراً .. وجـد مـن يحبـه ..*   *.. وخلصـت القصـة ..*  *ممكـن الـي قـراها منكـم يضحـك .. او يتضـاق ويقـول مالهـا معـنى*   *بـس فـي الحقيقـة فـيه معـنى كبيـر فـي هالقصـة ..*   *" المظهـر مـو كـل شـيء "*  *مـع انـه دبدوب قـديم .. وحـتى هاليـوم يصنعـونه بـ هذا الشكـل*  *الا انـه اكثـر دبدوب محبـوب بيـن النـاس*   *بساطة شكله .. تخليه بسرعة يدخل القلب*  *هـذا رابـط القصـة .. حلـو كيف مكتـوبه .. وفيـها تفاصيل اكثر*   *http://www.metoyou.co.uk/index.php?action=SpecialPage&page=book* *( اضغط على طرف الصفحات بالماوس وبتتبدل الصفحات)*  *وهـذا نـادي* *tatty teddy* *التابع للـ* *MSN*  *http://groups.msn.com/TattyTeddyClub*  *...*  *السمـوحه** علـى هالمـشاركـه .. اعـرف مـالها أي دخـل فـي مـوضوعكـم*   *بـس كـانت رد علـى سـؤال انسـان رد علـى كثيـر مـن اسـألتي*   *بعـدين تغـير جـوو .. بـدل مـا كـل واحـد يطالـع هالشـاشة*  *ويقـول* *طلـع** ..* *نـزل** ..* *طلـع** ..* *نـزل** ..*  ** *تحيـاتي*  *o0oF*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

قصة لطيفة و لها معناها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

البايفوت 
الصورة توضح شكل خطوط الكاميرلا و البايفوت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و هذا المؤشر

----------


## SOFT.WAY

مشكووووور ويعطيك العافية
لكن عند سؤال عن وقت صدور الاخبار
كيف يمكن اعرف متى تصدر الاخبار واي ساعة
اذا ممكن تدليني

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكووووور ويعطيك العافية
> لكن عند سؤال عن وقت صدور الاخبار
> كيف يمكن اعرف متى تصدر الاخبار واي ساعة
> اذا ممكن تدليني

 تفضل هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16744.html 
او تروح قسم العملات العالمية و بتجوف موضوع مثبت كل اسبوع يتغير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تفضل هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16744.html 
> او تروح قسم العملات العالمية و بتجوف موضوع مثبت كل اسبوع يتغير

 مشكور استاذنا 
على مرورك الكريم
سرعة استجابتك
مشاركتك المثمرة
اقول ايه بس و لا ايه

----------


## BahraiN

> *أحمـــد* *تبـا تعـرف ليـه مـو ملـون ..؟؟* *أنـت علمتـني وايـد اشيـاء عن السـوق والتحليـل .. ولا انسـى لك هالفضـل* *عشـان جـذا بقـولك ليـه لـونه رمـادي .. وشكلـه قـديم .. !**اسمـه* *tatty teddy* *.. يعـني الدميـة الـرّثـة*        *هـذا الدبـدوب لـه قصـة حلـوه .. تحكـي**ليـه لونـه رمـادي وأنفـه أزرق ..!!**A** Grey* *Bear With A**Blue**Nose..?**بقـولكـ القصـة بختصـار ..* *كـان هالدبدوب لـونه اسمـر* *(بني)** حـتى انفـه بني ..* *لكن رموه اصحـاب البيت مع الاشيـاء القـديمة* *(جنب البيت القديم)** .. وهاجرو ..!!****كـان الدبدوب عالـق بين الاشيـاء ولا يقـدر يتحـرك .. ومـرت الايـام والدبدوب* *في مكـانه .. وسط الاشيـاء القـديمة ..* *" حـل فصـل الشتـاء "**وفـي يوم من الايـام بـدا شـيء ابيـض يتسـاقط مـن السمـاء .. كـان ثلـج ..!!**سقـط ثلـج علـى أنفـه .. وعلـى جسمـة .. كـان بـرد ..* *ومـن شـدت البرودة .. بـدا انفـه يـزرق .. وجسمـة يميـل لـ للون الرمـادي* *كـان* *tatty** يحـس بالحـزن والـوحده ..* *وبعـد مـا مر فصـل الشتـاء .. اذا بيـوم مشمس ودافئ كـان أول يـوم مـن ايام الربيـع ..* *مـرت بنت صغيـرة جنـب البيـت القـديم .. وشافـت الدبدوب وسـط* *كومـة الاشيـاء القـديمة .. وطلعتـه .. وكـانت مستغـربه مـن لونـه وشكلـه* ***كـان مميـز عـن بالقـي الـدوببه .. رمـادي وانفه ازرق .. وشكلـه قديـم* *خـذته معاها .. وراحت للبيـت .. وهنـاك طلبـت الطفلـة مـن جدتهـا* *تخـيط الدبدوب وتحاول تصلحـه .. وخـاصه ان كـانت حشوتـه ( القطن) طـالع لـ برا* *وشكلـه متبهـدل .. حاولـت الجـدة اصلاحـه .. لكنـه كـان يبـدو انـه قـديم .. ورثّ .. برغـم من هـذا حبتـه البنـت .. واحتفظـت فيـه* ***وطبعـا كـان* *tatty** مبسووط .. لانـه اخيـراً .. وجـد مـن يحبـه ..* *.. وخلصـت القصـة ..**ممكـن الـي قـراها منكـم يضحـك .. او يتضـاق ويقـول مالهـا معـنى* *بـس فـي الحقيقـة فـيه معـنى كبيـر فـي هالقصـة ..* *" المظهـر مـو كـل شـيء "**مـع انـه دبدوب قـديم .. وحـتى هاليـوم يصنعـونه بـ هذا الشكـل* *الا انـه اكثـر دبدوب محبـوب بيـن النـاس* *بساطة شكله .. تخليه بسرعة يدخل القلب**هـذا رابـط القصـة .. حلـو كيف مكتـوبه .. وفيـها تفاصيل اكثر* *http://www.metoyou.co.uk/index.php?action=SpecialPage&page=book**( اضغط على طرف الصفحات بالماوس وبتتبدل الصفحات)**وهـذا نـادي* *tatty teddy* *التابع للـ* *MSN**http://groups.msn.com/TattyTeddyClub**...**السمـوحه** علـى هالمـشاركـه .. اعـرف مـالها أي دخـل فـي مـوضوعكـم* *بـس كـانت رد علـى سـؤال انسـان رد علـى كثيـر مـن اسـألتي* *بعـدين تغـير جـوو .. بـدل مـا كـل واحـد يطالـع هالشـاشة* *ويقـول* *طلـع** ..* *نـزل** ..* *طلـع** ..* *نـزل** ..* ***تحيـاتي**o0oF*

 هههههههههههههههما شاء الله ما شاء اللهكثري من هالقصص خلينا نغير جوتصدقي توني الان دريت انك بنتو انا اقول ايش سالفة هالرجال كل يوم مخلي لنا دبدوبهههههتحياتي :Tongue Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكور استاذ / بحرين
على المرور الكريم

----------


## عبده المصرى

والله تكرم يا بحرينى شعلة فى كل مكان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

استاذ / عبده
مشكووووووووووووووووووور على المرور الكريم

----------


## o0oF

*السـلام عليكـم .. جمعـة مبـاركه علـى الجميـع إن شـاء اللّـه ..*    *ahmed hanafy*    * ..مشكـور علـى الملفـات والتـوضيـع بالنسبـه..*   *لـ القاهرة ، خطوط الكاميرلا و البايفوت .. الخ*     *.*  *.* 

> ههههههههههههههه ما شاء الله ما شاء الله كثري من هالقصص خلينا نغير جو تصدقي توني الان دريت انك بنت و انا اقول ايش سالفة هالرجال كل يوم مخلي لنا دبدوب ههههه 
> تحياتي

     *Ba7raiN*    *   .. ههههههههههه ..*  *تـبي اكتـب قصـص ..؟؟ .. اهـاا  *   *يعـني ناوي علـي " ناوي علي بطرد"* *.. الحـين عرفـت نوايـاك يا شرير ..***   *تخيـل قصـص ومنتـدى اقتصـادي .. !*  *بعـدين حـرام اكتـب .. بيصـير تشـوه لـ اللغة العربيـة .. *   *.*  *.*  *و بعدين  لو كنت رجـال يحب الدباديب .. شو يصيـر ..؟!*   *يعـني الحـين تنكـر إن فيـه وايـد رجـال يحبـونها ..؟؟*   *ويا كثـر ما العـبوا بـ باربي يـوم كـانو صغـار ..!!*    *عـآدي ..* *صـح ..؟   *   ** * ..تحيـاتي ..*     *o0oF*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخت العزيزة
لا شكر على واجب

----------


## يورو2006

> *السـلام عليكـم .. جمعـة مبـاركه علـى الجميـع إن شـاء اللّـه ..*    *ahmed hanafy*    * ..مشكـور علـى الملفـات والتـوضيـع بالنسبـه..*   *لـ القاهرة ، خطوط الكاميرلا و البايفوت .. الخ*     *.*  *.*      *Ba7raiN*    *.. ههههههههههه ..*  *تـبي اكتـب قصـص ..؟؟ .. اهـاا*   *يعـني ناوي علـي " ناوي علي بطرد"* *.. الحـين عرفـت نوايـاك يا شرير ..***   *تخيـل قصـص ومنتـدى اقتصـادي .. !*  *بعـدين حـرام اكتـب .. بيصـير تشـوه لـ اللغة العربيـة .. *   *.*  *.*  *و بعدين لو كنت رجـال يحب الدباديب .. شو يصيـر ..؟!*   *يعـني الحـين تنكـر إن فيـه وايـد رجـال يحبـونها ..؟؟*   *ويا كثـر ما العـبوا بـ باربي يـوم كـانو صغـار ..!!*    *عـآدي ..* *صـح ..؟ *    ** * ..تحيـاتي ..*     *o0oF*

  الرسوم المتحركه ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

خلاص مافيش مبتدئين فى المنتدى
و لا مافيش اسئلة

----------


## قناص ديمو

السلام عليكم كيفك اخي احمد عندي سوال مثلما تعرف التذبذب عدو الطرق وسبب فشلها السوآل ما هي احسن الطرق المجربة لفترة طويلة لمعرفة التذبذب قبل وقوعه  و ماهي اسباب التذبذب حسب درجة قوة تاثيرها   مع الشكر والتقدير لك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخ العزيز / قناص ديمو
مشكوووور على مرورك الكريم
و سؤالك الجميل
و ان شاء الله ستجد الاجابة فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...CA%D0%C8%D0%C8 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سهم

عزيزي
اريد شرح مبسط لطريقة تحديد القمم والقيعان بدقة  علما اني اعمل على فريم4ساعات و الديلي
ولك تحياتي وتقديري,,,,

----------


## يورو2006

> عزيزي
> اريد شرح مبسط لطريقة تحديد القمم والقيعان بدقة علما اني اعمل على فريم4ساعات و الديلي
> ولك تحياتي وتقديري,,,,

  
اليك بهذا الربط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t3929.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيزي
> اريد شرح مبسط لطريقة تحديد القمم والقيعان بدقة علما اني اعمل على فريم4ساعات و الديلي
> ولك تحياتي وتقديري,,,,

 اخى العزيز
فى نفس الموضوع هذا
صفحة 14
مشاركة 205
يالمرفقات يوجد موضوع لتحديد الدعم و المقاومة باستخدام مؤشر الزجزاج
اقراءه الى ان اجهز لك الطريقة الاخرى
تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الكريم
دروس احتراف الفوركس الخمسة
و بها درس رااااااااااااائع عن الدعم و المقاومة
فى هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=7553
فى اخر عدة مشاركات

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و هذا الرابط به كل ما تتمناه و اكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C8%E6%C7%C8%C9 
مع تحياتى

----------


## **ابوزياد**

السلام عليكم 
حبيت اذكركم بهذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يثبت من اجل الفائدة لانه على شكل سؤال وجواب 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكور لمرورك اخى الكريم

----------


## wael Abbass

لي سؤال محيرني يوجد في المنتدي الكثير من الاستراتيجيات ولكن يصعب عليها الاختيار منها فارجو ارشادي الي استراتيجية او اثنين بالكثير تناسب حسابي وهو كالتالي حساب مصغر 400$ - اتعامل مع كل الازواج - هدفي هو تحقيق 30:40 نقطة يوميا 
مع العلم باني استخدم برنامج شركة Fxsolوبرنامج هذة الشركة خدمة الشارت فية ضعيفة فارجوا المساعدة

----------


## Tarek egy fx

اول خطوة لازم تحمل برنامج الميتاتريدر 4
دى اول خطوة لانه احسن برنامج للشارتات  وكمان الاستراتيجيات اغلبها على ملفات بتشتغل على الميتا تريدر فقط
ياريت حد يديك رابط التحميل او اعمل بحث فى جووجل
بس الاول جرب الموقع    http://www.strategybuilderfx.com/

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لي سؤال محيرني يوجد في المنتدي الكثير من الاستراتيجيات ولكن يصعب عليها الاختيار انت الذى يختار و ليس اى شخص اخر
>  منها فارجو ارشادي الي استراتيجية او اثنين بالكثير تناسب حسابي وهو كالتالي حساب مصغر 400$ - اتعامل مع كل الازواج - هدفي هو تحقيق 30:40 نقطة يوميا  جميع الاستراتيجيات ممكن تحقق هذا الهدف
> مع العلم باني استخدم برنامج شركة Fxsolوبرنامج هذة الشركة خدمة الشارت فية ضعيفة  استخدم برنامج ميتا تريد للدراسة و التحليل و نفذ العملية على Fxsol
> فارجوا المساعدة

 اخى العزيز
كان هذا هو الموجز 
فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16393.html
العديد من الاستراتيجيات
اقراءهم انت و اختار انت ما تريد
و انا و 6000 عضو بالمنتدى تحت امرك
اى سؤال
اى استفسار
حتى لو كان شرح كامل للاستراتيجية
احنا تحت امرك
برنامج التريد افضل من ميتا تريد 
رابطه http://www.alforex.com/software.aspx
و اى خدمة

----------


## Tarek egy fx

ازيك يا احمد....اخبارك ايه
عايزك تقولى ايه الفرق بين البرنامجين
لانى حملت التريد ومالقتش فرق غير الاسماء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ازيك يا احمد....اخبارك ايه
> عايزك تقولى ايه الفرق بين البرنامجين
> لانى حملت التريد ومالقتش فرق غير الاسماء

 منور الموضوع يا دكتور
برنامج التريد
سرفره يقفل الساعة 11 
و هذا الامر يجعل الحساب عليه ادق
و مشاكله قليلة
و لكن كلاهما برنامج واحد يخيلف السيرفر فقط
و مشكووووووووووور على المرور الكريم

----------


## Tarek egy fx

انا بعمل  توصيات بيع  وشراء فى الموضوع  بتاع موجات اليوت وعايزاك تتابعها
لانى باذن الله بعد كام صفقة كمان حابتدى اشرح اسلوبى فى استخدام اليوت للمضاربة
طبعا التوصيات لاتمثل الا توقعات شخصية  وهى امثلة لشرح قادم باذن الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا بعمل توصيات بيع وشراء فى الموضوع بتاع موجات اليوت وعايزاك تتابعها
> لانى باذن الله بعد كام صفقة كمان حابتدى اشرح اسلوبى فى استخدام اليوت للمضاربة
> طبعا التوصيات لاتمثل الا توقعات شخصية وهى امثلة لشرح قادم باذن الله

 انا متابع معاك التوصيات  بس انا مستنى الشرح كمان

----------


## noualia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
الى كل من يعلم عن حقيقة البايفوت.نرجو من كريم فضلكم ادلاؤنا لما تتميز 
به هذه النقطة.وهل حقيقة تغيـر هذه الاخيرة من اتجاه الزوج صعوادا او نزولا
بعد اغلاق اليوم السالف؟ الى اي مدى يمكن ان تثب فعاليتها؟اذا كان اغلاق 
اليوم السالف او السابق تحت نقطة البايفوت فهي دلالة على اتجاه الزوج الى 
الاسفل،ولنفترض ان الزوج اتجه الى الاسفل ليعاود الصعود بعد دعم اول
ليصل الى نقطة البايفوت.ايمكن ان يغير هذا الدعم مسار الزوج للاعلى.
ام عليه بالارتداد منها ليصل الى الدعم الثاني؟ اردت ان اقول في هذا ، 
هل نقاط البايفوت كفيلة بان توصل الزوج لمستويات قوية من دعم او مقاومة؟
ما مدى اعتماد الخبراء على هذه النقاط؟ وهل الاعتماد عليها يكون وفقا لشروط 
معينة؟هل تلتغي فعاليتها اثناء التذبذب ام العكس؟ 
في حالة وجود ترند يومي واضح، ايمكن الاستعانة بها لمعرفة الاتجاه لليوم الموالي؟
هل يعتمد عليها مع كل الازواج ام تقتصر على ازواج معينة؟ 
اظن انني الححت على تفسير منكم يا خبراؤنا الكرام.
تقبلوا تحياتي.اخوكم noualia

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
> الى كل من يعلم عن حقيقة البايفوت.نرجو من كريم فضلكم ادلاؤنا لما تتميز 
> به هذه النقطة.وهل حقيقة تغيـر هذه الاخيرة من اتجاه الزوج صعوادا او نزولا
> بعد اغلاق اليوم السالف؟ الى اي مدى يمكن ان تثب فعاليتها؟اذا كان اغلاق 
> اليوم السالف او السابق تحت نقطة البايفوت فهي دلالة على اتجاه الزوج الى 
> الاسفل،ولنفترض ان الزوج اتجه الى الاسفل ليعاود الصعود بعد دعم اول
> ليصل الى نقطة البايفوت.ايمكن ان يغير هذا الدعم مسار الزوج للاعلى.
> ام عليه بالارتداد منها ليصل الى الدعم الثاني؟ اردت ان اقول في هذا ، 
> هل نقاط البايفوت كفيلة بان توصل الزوج لمستويات قوية من دعم او مقاومة؟
> ...

  
فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C8%E6%C7%C8%C9
معلومات مفيدة عن البايفوت صفحة 2 مشاركة 16
اقراءها ثم نتناقش سويا
و انا و 6000عضو بالمنتدى
تحت امرك فى اى خدمة
تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و عن البايفوت ايضا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11562.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

عن فيبونتشى سألونى

----------


## من يرحمني

صباح الخير: كيف أستطيع إضافة أزواج جديدة على برنامج التريد4 هي ليست موجودة فيه من الأصل؟ شاكرة ومقدرة

----------


## ahmed000

ممكن اعرف ازاي اعمل باك تست لاستراتيجية على التريد؟
شكر خاص للاستاذ احمد حنفي على المجهود المتميز

----------


## imgamns

:A015:   استفسار لمن لديه خلفية عن الموضوع: 
إذا قامت دولة برفع الفائدة على عملتها فهل عملة تلك الدولة سترتفع مقابل العملات الأخرى أم ستنخفض   :A012:    :016:   :016:   :016:   :016:   :016:   :016:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صباح الخير: كيف أستطيع إضافة أزواج جديدة على برنامج التريد4 هي ليست موجودة فيه من الأصل؟ شاكرة ومقدرة

 الاخت العزيزة
اضغطى يمين على الشاشة فى الصورة الاولى  
اضغطى  show all كما فى الصورة الثانية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن اعرف ازاي اعمل باك تست لاستراتيجية على التريد؟
> شكر خاص للاستاذ احمد حنفي على المجهود المتميز

 الاخ العزيز / احمد
اشكرك من قلبى
و لكن انا مثلك 
لا اعرف ننتظر رد خبرائنا حالا ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استفسار لمن لديه خلفية عن الموضوع:  
> إذا قامت دولة برفع الفائدة على عملتها فهل عملة تلك الدولة سترتفع مقابل العملات الأخرى أم ستنخفض

 اخى الكريم / مشكور للمرور الكريم
نعم ارتفاع سعر الفائدة يؤدى لارتفاع سعر العملة   

> نسبة الفائدة على عملة تمثل عمليًّا سعر المال. وكلما ارتفعت نسبة الفائدة على عملة، سيميل ناس أكثر إلى الاحتفاظ بتلك العملة، لشرائها وبتلك الطّريقة لتقوية قيمة العملة.

----------


## wael Abbass

عندي سؤال بالنسبة للمضاربة اليومية ما احسن فريم للعمل علية هل الديكلي ام الساعة ام اربع ساعات 
وذلك لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة 
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال بالنسبة للمضاربة اليومية ما احسن فريم للعمل علية هل الديكلي ام الساعة ام اربع ساعات 
> وذلك لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة 
> وشكرا

 الاخ العزيز / وائل
اسمح لى ان اشكرك على اسئلتك المفيدة و المثرية للموضوع
و الاجابة افضل فريم من 4 ساعات - يومى - و هكذا
و كلما كبر الفريم كلما كان افضل
و تقبل ودى

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> ممكن اعرف ازاي اعمل باك تست لاستراتيجية على التريد؟
> شكر خاص للاستاذ احمد حنفي على المجهود المتميز

 السلام عليكم  أخي الكريم إن كان قصدك استراتيجية وليس اكسبيرت، فالطريقة تكون حسب الإستراتيجية.  بمعنى نريد أن نعمل باك تيست نظري على إستراتيجية الترند المكسور مثلاً،  نقوم بمراجعة مدة زمنية سابقة ونحاول تطبيق شروط الإستراتيجية على زوج من الأزواج لنرى إن كانت الإستراتجية ناجحة أم لا.  أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك، أما عن باك تيست لإستراتيجية بطريقة آلية فلا أعلم بوجودها.  والله أعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن اعرف ازاي اعمل باك تست لاستراتيجية على التريد؟
> شكر خاص للاستاذ احمد حنفي على المجهود المتميز

 الباك تست معناه انك بتشوف شروط الاستراتيجية اللى انت بتابعها وتشوف تحققت شروطها فى الماضى ام لا ولما تحققت هل حققت الهدف ام ضربت الاستوب  مثال على كده  لو بتابع تقاطع المتوسطات  هتشوف كل تقاطع شراء مثال حقق كام للتقاطع التالى او حسب الطريقة بتقول فين الخروج وتحسبها وتشوف التقاطع اللى بعده هيكون بيع هل حقق الشروط ام لا برضه وهكذا وتحسب كل التقاطعات حققت الشروط ونجحت ام خسرت وبعد ما تطلع النتائج تشوف عدد الصفقات الناجحة وعدد الصفقات الخاسرة وتشوف النسبة هل عالية ام لا عشان تحكم هل الطريقة مجدية ام لا  ارجو ان اكون عرفت اوضحلك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

منور الموضوع يا استاذ
عاشت الهمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم   أخي الكريم إن كان قصدك استراتيجية وليس اكسبيرت، فالطريقة تكون حسب الإستراتيجية.  بمعنى نريد أن نعمل باك تيست نظري على إستراتيجية الترند المكسور مثلاً، نقوم بمراجعة مدة زمنية سابقة ونحاول تطبيق شروط الإستراتيجية على زوج من الأزواج لنرى إن كانت الإستراتجية ناجحة أم لا.  أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك، أما عن باك تيست لإستراتيجية بطريقة آلية فلا أعلم بوجودها.  والله أعلم

 مشكور على المرور استاذى العزيز

----------


## احمد

ممكن توضح لى طريقة تحليل الفراشات كما ورد فى مشاركات الاخ عباس فى هذا الرابط......وشكرا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17208.html

----------


## ahmed000

الاستاذ احمد حنفي
المشرف العزيز سمير صيام
الاخ الفاضل عباس بن فرناس 
شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## عماني

مرحبا اخواني 
حبيت اعرف كيف ممكن ابدأ فعليا بالتجارة 
يعني كيف افتح حساب معهم 
هل من اللازم ان افتح حساب في بنك امريكي او بريطاني هنا في عمان 
مثل ال Hsbc 
ام اكتفي بحسابي الحالي كيف انقل الأموال من وإلى الشركة المضيفة 
وكيف اضمن ان الشركة لن تخدعني عندما ارسل لها الأموال 
وسؤال اخير: 
هل استفدتم فعليا من هذه المتاجرة 
اعني هل تحسنت حياتكم المادية 
هل ارتفع مدخولكم الشهري 
وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرحبا اخواني 
> حبيت اعرف كيف ممكن ابدأ فعليا بالتجارة 
> يعني كيف افتح حساب معهم  اخويا يجب ان تكون فتحت حساب تجريبى (ديمو) اولا  و اشتغلت عليه 6 شهور على الاقل و تدربت عليه و ربحت منه  حتى تفكر فى فتح حساب حقيقى  
> هل من اللازم ان افتح حساب في بنك امريكي او بريطاني هنا في عمان 
> مثل ال Hsbc   هذا امر يرجع لنظام التحويل فى عمان " الحبيبة" 
> ام اكتفي بحسابي الحالي كيف انقل الأموال من وإلى الشركة المضيفة 
> وكيف اضمن ان الشركة لن تخدعني عندما ارسل لها الأموال
> افتح حسابك عن طريق ادارة المنتدى  فهم اهل لثقتنا . و للتفاصيل ارسل لهم خطاب من الرابط اتصل بنا فى نهاية الصفحة 
> وسؤال اخير: 
> ...

  
اخى العزيز ارحب بك فى اى سؤال
بس لا تنسى الحساب التجريبى اولا
تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ احمد حنفي
> المشرف العزيز سمير صيام
> الاخ الفاضل عباس بن فرناس 
> شكرا لكم جميعا

 عزيزى احمد
ارجو المرور على الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17222.html 
فيه شرح للباك تيست 
تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن توضح لى طريقة تحليل الفراشات كما ورد فى مشاركات الاخ عباس فى هذا الرابط......وشكرا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17208.html

  
الاخ العزيز / أحمد
ننتظر رد الخبراء فى هذا الامر
و سيكون حالا ان شاء الله

----------


## احمد

ما هى المؤشرات التى تدلنا على قوة الترند من ضعفة....................غير adx......؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هى المؤشرات التى تدلنا على قوة الترند من ضعفة....................غير adx......؟؟؟

 اخى احمد
يوجد ايضا مؤشر قوة العملة 
سأبحث لك عنه حالا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى احمد
و هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%DA%E3%E1%C9

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى احمد
و هذا الرابط به مؤشر آخر
تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...8&page=1&pp=15

----------


## game over

سؤال هل يوجد دورات بالكويت
انا جربت دوره الصراحه تطبيل فى تطبيل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال هل يوجد دورات بالكويت
> انا جربت دوره الصراحه تطبيل فى تطبيل

 اخى العزيز /
اهلا بيك
انا ما اعرفش عن الدورات فى الكويت
و نصيحة
انا اخدت دورة فى مصر و كانت سيئة للغاية
تخيل انى تعلمت الفوركس فى هذا المنتدى
و هدية 
ادخل الرابط و اقرأ ما فيها و تأمل معناه
ان شاء الله بعد اسبوعين تبقى استاذ الفوركس
الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C8%E6%C7%C8%C9  
و تقبل ودى

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> ممكن توضح لى طريقة تحليل الفراشات كما ورد فى مشاركات الاخ عباس فى هذا الرابط......وشكرا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17208.html

 أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد لشدة إنشغالي .النماذج: https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/patters.jpg . الكتاب:https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...9&postcount=13

----------


## احمد

شكرا للاستاذ عباس.....

----------


## احمد

> اخى احمد
> و هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/show...%E1%DA%E3%E1%C9

    
للاسف لم اجد المؤشر الذى يتحدث عنه هذا الموضوع فى المرفقات؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عماني

شكرا اخي احمد حنفي
وانشاء الله راح اعمل بنصائحك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا للاستاذ عباس.....

  
شكرا استاذ عباس
اجمل حاجة فى منتدانا
اننا اكثر من 6000 عضو
و لكن نعمل بروح رجل واحد
بجد نعمة ربنا على المنتدى ده

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا اخي احمد حنفي
> وانشاء الله راح اعمل بنصائحك

 و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## wael Abbass

ارجوا الافادة عند طبيق نقاط الدعم والمقاومة باستخدام خطوط الفيبو علي فريم الاربع ساعات والفريم اليومي اجد فروقات كبيرة بين الاثنين فالبنسبة للمضاربة اليومية اخذ بنتيجة الفريم اليومي ام اربع الساعات ةابدء وضع اوردراتي علية ارجوا المساعدة

----------


## alhaidary

:A006:   إخواني الكرام  
عندي إستفسار عن نسبة ال10%   فهل تعني أيضا فتح ستة عقود من أصل 10000 دولار ؟  والحساب عندي مصغر , يعني النقطة بدولار , فهل هذا   شيء طبيعي ؟   وإلا أنا رحت فيها ؟   أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا  :Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> إخواني الكرام  
> عندي إستفسار عن نسبة ال10%   فهل تعني أيضا فتح ستة عقود من أصل 10000 دولار ؟  والحساب عندي مصغر , يعني النقطة بدولار , فهل هذا   شيء طبيعي ؟   وإلا أنا رحت فيها ؟   أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا

 لا ...... الحمد لله ما رحت فيها و لا شئ
المبلغ
10000
عشرة % = 1000$ 
6 عقود فى خمسين
= 300 $
اقل من 10 %
و حتى الهامش
3%
تبقى مناسبة ان شاء الله 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## alhaidary

:A006:     أخي أحمد حنفي حفظك الله تعالى  أشكرك على تفاعلك السريع على موضوعي   سرع الله مرورك فوق الصراط إلى جنة الخلد  والله يريح قلبك زي ما ريحت قلبي   باقي سؤالين عندي وهما ماهي هذه الخمسين التى ضربتها   في الستة ؟  وبكم عقد ممكن أشترك ؟  يعني ممكن أشترك بـ 20 عقد ؟ وإلا أنا فاهم غلط ؟  تحياتي  :Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي أحمد حنفي حفظك الله تعالى  أشكرك على تفاعلك السريع على موضوعي   سرع الله مرورك فوق الصراط إلى جنة الخلد  والله يريح قلبك زي ما ريحت قلبي   باقي سؤالين عندي وهما ماهي هذه الخمسين التى ضربتها   في الستة ؟  وبكم عقد ممكن أشترك ؟  يعني ممكن أشترك بـ 20 عقد ؟ وإلا أنا فاهم غلط ؟  تحياتي

  
اخى الحيدرى
اهلا بيك
الخمسين
متوسط للمارجن فى الحساب المصغر
على اساس رافعة 1:200
و ممكن تدخل 20 عقد فعلا
بس نصيحة خليك اقل من كدة شوية
و تحت امرك

----------


## cashu

السلام عليكم
بداية اود ان اقدم شكري وتقديري الى السيد احمد حنفي لهذا الجهد الرائع وبالتوفيق والى الامام 
تحياتي  :Good:

----------


## alhaidary

:A006:   أخي أحمد حنفي حفظه الله  أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح   وبالنسبة للمارجن في الحساب المصغر هو 1/200  وقد قال الأخ أبو عاصم في شروط المسابقة أن يكون المارجن  1/100 , وأنا ما غيرت ولا بدلت في البرنامج , فكيف ذلك؟  بارك الله فيك .      تحياتي  :Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الحيدرى 
المسابقة لها وضع تانى
انا اتكلم عن الحالات العامة
و انا اقدر ارد كلمة لابوعاصم
دا انا كنت اروح فيها

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> ارجوا الافادة عند طبيق نقاط الدعم والمقاومة باستخدام خطوط الفيبو علي فريم الاربع ساعات والفريم اليومي اجد فروقات كبيرة بين الاثنين فالبنسبة للمضاربة اليومية اخذ بنتيجة الفريم اليومي ام اربع الساعات ةابدء وضع اوردراتي علية ارجوا المساعدة

 أخي الكريم:  عند دخول أي عملية يجب علينا كما ذكرت تحديد الدعم والمقاومة على الفريم الذي نعمل فيه، ولتحديد المستويات القوية عليك الأخذ بالفريم الذي يليه، بمعنى:  شغلي سوينق على اليومي، إذاً أقوم بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة (وهنا أنت تستخدم الفايبو) على نفس الفريم لنستطيع تحديد الأهداف والستوب.  البعض (وأنا منهم) نقوم بتحديد المستويات الأقوى باستخدام الفريم الأكبر يعني الويكلي وهذا لنحذر من أي مستويات قوية يمكن أن يرتد السعر منها وغالباً نضع الهدف عليها ونستخدم تريلينغ ستوب بعد كسر أي دعم على الفريم الذي نعمل به (العملية شراء) حتى يصل الى الهدف المحدد طبقاً لفريم الويكلي.  تقبل ودي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي الكريم:   عند دخول أي عملية يجب علينا كما ذكرت تحديد الدعم والمقاومة على الفريم الذي نعمل فيه، ولتحديد المستويات القوية عليك الأخذ بالفريم الذي يليه، بمعنى:  شغلي سوينق على اليومي، إذاً أقوم بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة (وهنا أنت تستخدم الفايبو) على نفس الفريم لنستطيع تحديد الأهداف والستوب.  البعض (وأنا منهم) نقوم بتحديد المستويات الأقوى باستخدام الفريم الأكبر يعني الويكلي وهذا لنحذر من أي مستويات قوية يمكن أن يرتد السعر منها وغالباً نضع الهدف عليها ونستخدم تريلينغ ستوب بعد كسر أي دعم على الفريم الذي نعمل به (العملية شراء) حتى يصل الى الهدف المحدد طبقاً لفريم الويكلي.  تقبل ودي

  
مشكووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> بداية اود ان اقدم شكري وتقديري الى السيد احمد حنفي لهذا الجهد الرائع وبالتوفيق والى الامام 
> تحياتي

 مرورك شرف كبير ليا يا استاذ
و اسمح لى اطمع فى مشاركتك معنا بالاجابة على الاسئلة
هذا الموضوع لكل اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> للاسف لم اجد المؤشر الذى يتحدث عنه هذا الموضوع فى المرفقات؟؟؟؟؟

 الموشر هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t14048.html
اعتذر لهذا الخطأ

----------


## احمد خليل

ارجو بعد اذن احد الاعضاء توضيح الاتي 1 - فتره افتتاح السوق الاوروبيه المريكيه وما المقصود بالضبط بعملات هذه الفتره 2 - فتره السوق الاسويه 3 - في حاله كون الحساب 500 دولار فمتى يمكن للحساب ان يغلق ؟؟ ارجو الافاده لوتكرمت  :75 75:

----------


## wael Abbass

> أخي الكريم:   عند دخول أي عملية يجب علينا كما ذكرت تحديد الدعم والمقاومة على الفريم الذي نعمل فيه، ولتحديد المستويات القوية عليك الأخذ بالفريم الذي يليه، بمعنى:  شغلي سوينق على اليومي، إذاً أقوم بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة (وهنا أنت تستخدم الفايبو) على نفس الفريم لنستطيع تحديد الأهداف والستوب.  البعض (وأنا منهم) نقوم بتحديد المستويات الأقوى باستخدام الفريم الأكبر يعني الويكلي وهذا لنحذر من أي مستويات قوية يمكن أن يرتد السعر منها وغالباً نضع الهدف عليها ونستخدم تريلينغ ستوب بعد كسر أي دعم على الفريم الذي نعمل به (العملية شراء) حتى يصل الى الهدف المحدد طبقاً لفريم الويكلي.  تقبل ودي

 اشكرك جدا افهم من ذلك ان العمل علي الفريم اليومي افضل من الاربع ساعات معلش اسالتي كثيرة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك جدا افهم من ذلك ان العمل علي الفريم اليومي افضل من الاربع ساعات معلش اسالتي كثيرة

 تكون خطوت الفايبو و الترند
تكون اقوى على الديلى , و اوضح
و كلنا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## wael Abbass

> تكون خطوت الفايبو و الترند
> تكون اقوى على الديلى , و اوضح
> و كلنا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

 انا اسف لكثرة اسئلتي 
لقد قمت برسم خطوط الفيبو علي الشارت الديلي وقمت بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة فالسؤال هل للدخول بيع او شراء بعد كسر نقط الدعم والمقاومة لازم التاكيد اي الانتظار لتاكيد الكسر بعشر نقط مثلا ام الدخول عند الكسر حالا 
وطبعا مع الاستدلال ببعض المؤشرات الاخري مثل RSI, Willam ,stachatics
وشكرا

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

إخواني أحمد حنفي وعباس وبحرين وجميع الاخوة ، شكراً لكم جزيلاً على هذا الباب الرائع .
عندي بضعة أسئلة أرجو منكم التفضل بالإجابة .
1- يا أخي قبل 3 أشهر تعطل معي برنامج ألترايد وحتى الآن كلما حاولت إعادة تحميلة يعطيني خطأ على الموقع وعجزت ولم يستطع أحد حل هذه المشكلة كأن بينه وبين جهازي عداوة ( عاوز حل ) .
2 - عندي حساب فيه 300 $ برأيكم ما هي أفضل قيمة رافعة للعمل بهكذا حساب ، وإذا كنت أعمل على رافعة 100.000 كم هو مقدار المرجن بالعمل في الباوند دولار .
شكراً لكم وفي حال ظهور أي سؤال جديد سأطرحه بسرعة .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> إخواني أحمد حنفي وعباس وبحرين وجميع الاخوة ، شكراً لكم جزيلاً على هذا الباب الرائع .
> عندي بضعة أسئلة أرجو منكم التفضل بالإجابة .
> 1- يا أخي قبل 3 أشهر تعطل معي برنامج ألترايد وحتى الآن كلما حاولت إعادة تحميلة يعطيني خطأ على الموقع وعجزت ولم يستطع أحد حل هذه المشكلة كأن بينه وبين جهازي عداوة ( عاوز حل ) .  اذا كنت فى السعودية فالمشكلة مشكلة اتصال و سأرسل لك رابط الموضوع بعد قليل  او احذف القديم كله و نزل البرنامج من جديد نت الموقع تفسه بس اوقف جدار النار عند التحميل  
> 2 - عندي حساب فيه 300 $ برأيكم ما هي أفضل قيمة رافعة للعمل بهكذا حساب ، وإذا كنت أعمل على رافعة 100.000 كم هو مقدار المرجن بالعمل في الباوند دولار .  بالنسبة للرافعة الشركات تختلف على كل حال انسب رافعة 1:200 او 1:400
> شكراً لكم وفي حال ظهور أي سؤال جديد سأطرحه بسرعة .

  
اخى العزيز
اهلا بيك و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال
و لو فى شئ مش واضح اسئل كما شئت

----------


## عبد الرؤوف

أنا في لبنان .
حسابي في fxsol
لو ممكن توضح ما هو جدار النار .
وشكراً لك ثانية .

----------


## wael Abbass

> انا اسف لكثرة اسئلتي 
> لقد قمت برسم خطوط الفيبو علي الشارت الديلي وقمت بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة فالسؤال هل للدخول بيع او شراء بعد كسر نقط الدعم والمقاومة لازم التاكيد اي الانتظار لتاكيد الكسر بعشر نقط مثلا ام الدخول عند الكسر حالا 
> وطبعا مع الاستدلال ببعض المؤشرات الاخري مثل RSI, Willam ,stachatics
> وشكرا

 في انتظار رد سيادتكم     وشكرا

----------


## متعلق

> اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى -  انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان   مهما كان   مهما كان   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

 ياليت تجاوب على سؤالي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17295.html

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ياليت تجاوب على سؤالي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17295.html

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...8&postcount=10

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> انا اسف لكثرة اسئلتي 
> لقد قمت برسم خطوط الفيبو علي الشارت الديلي وقمت بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة فالسؤال هل للدخول بيع او شراء بعد كسر نقط الدعم والمقاومة لازم التاكيد اي الانتظار لتاكيد الكسر بعشر نقط مثلا ام الدخول عند الكسر حالا 
> وطبعا مع الاستدلال ببعض المؤشرات الاخري مثل RSI, Willam ,stachatics
> وشكرا

 هناك حالتين تحدث بعد الكسر:  الحالة الأولى: أن يتم كسر مقاومة ويستمر الصعود بعدها، ويمكنك التأكد من الكسر بتشبع المؤشرات وأنصح بالستوكاستيك.  الحالة الثانية: أن يتم الكسر ويندم المستثمرون ويقوموا بالإكتفاء بالربح وإغلاق العقود لظنهم أن السعر سيرتد،  وهنا يعود السعر الى المقاومة مرة أخرى ليختبرها  ويبدأ ممن لم يلحق الدخول بالشراء  ويعود السعر الى الصعود مرة أخرى.  إذا أردت العمل بالمقاومات والدعوم والترندات أنصحك بالعمل على الأربع ساعات، ودراسة طريقة شيخنا الوافي.  تقبل ودي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طيب مش عارف اقول ايه  كلمات اشكر مش كفاية شكرا استاذى ابو عبد الله شكرا استاذى عباس بن فرناس

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ياليت تجاوب على سؤالي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17295.html

 اعتذر عن التأخير
و لكن سبقنى من هو افضل منى
طيب هقول ايه بعهم
د / حسن السيد
قائد فرسان المليون
ابو عبد الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

عن الرافعة المالية  شرح جميل من ابو عاصم   

> .  أخي الكريم ناصر الدين   بالنسبة لسؤالك ، فالجواب كالتالي بارك الله فيك :  تغيير الرافعة لا يؤثر مطلقا على قيمة النقطه بالدولار ، لأن هذا يبقى ثابت لكل عقد  تغيير الرافعة يؤثر على المبلغ المحجوز (المارجن) عند فتح العقد ، يعني :  في حالة الرافعة 100:1 ، وفتحت عقد USD/JPY ، سوف يكون المارجن المحجوز هو 100$   وأما في حالة 200:1 ، فيكون المارجن المحجوز هو 50$ فقط   وشرح ذلك كالتالي :  معنى 100:1 هو أنه مقابل كل 1$ من حسابك ، تقوم الشركه بتوفير 100$ تدخل بها السوق ، وقيمة العقد هو 10000$ ، أي أنك دخلت السوق بمبلغ 10000$ ، يعني ذلك أنك استهلكت من حسابك الفعلي ما يساوي 10000/100 ، وهو 100$ وهي قيمة المارجن المحجوز   ،  وفي حالة الرافعة 200:1 ، يعني 50$ (المحجوز) ضرب 200 (الرافعة) = 10000$ وهي قيمة العقد   . أتمنى الصوره تكون اتضحت بالنسبة لك   . . طيب ما ميزه وعيب الرافعة المرتفعة :  لا شك أن الرافعة كلما ارتفعك كلما كانت المخاطرة أكبر ، لأنه لو فرضنا أنك لا تدخل بأكثر من 10% من رأس المال ، في حالة 100:1 ، ستدخل بـ 10 عقود ، ويكون المارجن المحجوز 10 (عقود) * 100$ (المبلغ المحجوز) = 1000$ أي 10% من رأس المال  يعني أنك فتحت 10 عقود ، ففي حالة خسارة الصفقة 100 نقطه مثلا ، وقيمة النقطة 1$ ، فتكون خسارتك 1000$  واضح ؟  طيب لو فرضنا أن الرافعة 400:1  سوف تقوم بفتح 40 عقد بدلا من 10 عقود ، وفي نفس الوقت أنت ما زلت لم تتجاوز 10% من رأس المال ( 40 * 25 ) = 1000$ أي 10% من رأس المال   ولكن في حالة أن الصفقة خسرت 100 نقطه ، وقيمة النقطه 1$ ، فستكون خسارتك 4000$ وليس 1000$ كما في المثال السابق  يعني خسارتك تضاعفت 4 أضعاف ، مع إنك لا زلت لم تتجاوز 10% في رأس المال    . طبعا المخاطره الأكبر تعني الربح الأكبر ، فلو عكسنا المثال السابق ، بدل خساره ربح ، فإن الأرباح أيضا ستكون 4 أضعاف    . يعني الخلاصه (لو ما فهمت شي من الكلام السابق  ) :  1) الرافعة لا علاقة لها بقيمة النقطه  2) علاقة الرافعة هي علاقة عكسية مع قيمة المارجن المحجوز لكل عقد  3) كلما ارتفعت الرافعة ، كلما كان المبلغ المحجوز مقابل كل عقد أصغر  4) كلما ارتفعت الرافعة ، كلما كانت المخاطره أكبر والمغامره أكبر ، ورفعها طريق سريع إما للإفلاس أو الربح الكبير   . أتمنى أن الشرح كان جيد ، وأدري ربما يكون في صعوبه في استيعابه من أول قراءه ، ولكن كرر القراءه وإن شاء الله تجدها واضحه   . يا رب أكون أفدتك وأفدت الإخوة القراء   والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## من يرحمني

> الاخت العزيزة
> اضغطى يمين على الشاشة فى الصورة الاولى  
> اضغطى show all كما فى الصورة الثانية

 أشكرك أخي الكريم أحمد ولكن أنا أريد إضافة أزواج ليست موجودة فمثلآ أنا الآن اللي شغال معاي برنامج شارتات خاص بكراون فوريكس وعدد العملات اللي فيه قليل وأبغى أضيف عليه عملات ثانية غير موجودة فيه من الأساس فهل هناك إمكانية؟ وأشكرك أخي العزيز مرة ثانية على اهتمامك الأخوي الدائم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أشكرك أخي الكريم أحمد ولكن أنا أريد إضافة أزواج ليست موجودة فمثلآ أنا الآن اللي شغال معاي برنامج شارتات خاص بكراون فوريكس وعدد العملات اللي فيه قليل وأبغى أضيف عليه عملات ثانية غير موجودة فيه من الأساس فهل هناك إمكانية؟ وأشكرك أخي العزيز مرة ثانية على اهتمامك الأخوي الدائم

 الاخت العزيزة 
كان هذا مبلغ علمى 
و فى انتظار رد الاساتذة

----------


## wael Abbass

> هناك حالتين تحدث بعد الكسر:   الحالة الأولى: أن يتم كسر مقاومة ويستمر الصعود بعدها، ويمكنك التأكد من الكسر بتشبع المؤشرات وأنصح بالستوكاستيك.  الحالة الثانية: أن يتم الكسر ويندم المستثمرون ويقوموا بالإكتفاء بالربح وإغلاق العقود لظنهم أن السعر سيرتد،  وهنا يعود السعر الى المقاومة مرة أخرى ليختبرها  ويبدأ ممن لم يلحق الدخول بالشراء  ويعود السعر الى الصعود مرة أخرى.  إذا أردت العمل بالمقاومات والدعوم والترندات أنصحك بالعمل على الأربع ساعات، ودراسة طريقة شيخنا الوافي.  تقبل ودي

 الاخواة الاعزاء ارجوا المساعدة 
عند استخدام نقاط الدعم والمقاومة والترندات علي فريم الاربع ساعات كانت النتائج سيئة جدا ام عند استعمال نفس الطريقة مع فريم الساعة كانت النتائج افضل بكثير بس الاهداف ضعيفة فهل هذا هو الطبيعي ام فية حاجة غلط وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى وائل
اجمع الكل على ان فريمن 4 ساعات هو الافضل مع الدعم و المقاومة 
و لكن اذا كان الانسب لك انت فريم الساعة  
خلاص اشتغل عليه 
تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## آملة النجاح

:A013:  نرجو توجيه نصيحة بالخطوات الأساسية التى نبدأبها بعد خسارتنا من قبل :Cry Smile:  وكيف نبدأ من جديد دون خسارة جديدة انشاء الله بحيث تكون قرارتنا مدروسة ومربحة بإذن الله

----------


## majedm

> أشكرك أخي الكريم أحمد ولكن أنا أريد إضافة أزواج ليست موجودة فمثلآ أنا الآن اللي شغال معاي برنامج شارتات خاص بكراون فوريكس وعدد العملات اللي فيه قليل وأبغى أضيف عليه عملات ثانية غير موجودة فيه من الأساس فهل هناك إمكانية؟ وأشكرك أخي العزيز مرة ثانية على اهتمامك الأخوي الدائم

 هذا رابط لاخو الميتا ارجوا ان يشتغل معاكي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## majedm

http://www.strategybuilderfx.com/dow...sbfx4setup.exe

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> نرجو توجيه نصيحة بالخطوات الأساسية التى نبدأبها بعد خسارتنا من قبل وكيف نبدأ من جديد دون خسارة جديدة انشاء الله بحيث تكون قرارتنا مدروسة ومربحة بإذن الله

 الاخت الكريمة هذا الرابط يساعدك على التعليم ثم الربح  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...2&page=1&pp=15

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ايه يا اخونا 
مفيش سؤال
يعمى اعمل ايه انا
اسئل روحى

----------


## kwety

هههههههههه 
اخوي احمد 
اذا تبي سؤال انا راح اسالك 
بصراحه تعبت وانا احاول اتعلم 
الدعم والمقاومه 
وبصراحه الشروحات تشتت العقل 
لو تعلمنه طريقه واضحه 
نتعلم منها تحديد الدعم والمقاومه 
لا تعطيني روابط 
ابي شرحك البسيط والواضح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هههههههههه 
> اخوي احمد 
> اذا تبي سؤال انا راح اسالك 
> بصراحه تعبت وانا احاول اتعلم 
> الدعم والمقاومه 
> وبصراحه الشروحات تشتت العقل 
> لو تعلمنه طريقه واضحه 
> نتعلم منها تحديد الدعم والمقاومه 
> لا تعطيني روابط 
> ابي شرحك البسيط والواضح

   طيب قدام كلامك الجميل ده  هقول ايه انا تحت امرك بس ليا طلب انت عايز تعرف ازاى ترسمها و لا معناها و لا الاتنين منتظر ردك

----------


## kwety

الاثنين 
ارسمها ومعناتها 
ياريت يكون الدرس واضح 
والف شكر لك اخوي 
على هل مجهود المبذول منك 
وجزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن الاخوان المسلمين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاثنين 
> ارسمها ومعناتها 
> ياريت يكون الدرس واضح 
> والف شكر لك اخوي 
> على هل مجهود المبذول منك 
> وجزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن الاخوان المسلمين

 ان تحت امرك افضل طريقة رسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة هى عيناك انظر اعلى نقطة على تشارت و ارسم عندها خط افقى (مقاومة) و انظر ادنى  نقطة على تشارت و ارسم عندها خط افقى ( دعم)  و خلصت الشغلانة  و لازم التشارت يكون 4 ساعات فيما فوق

----------


## kwety

ممكن توضيح بالصوره 
اريد رسم يوضح بالصوره 
الصوره الي بالمرفقات 
مثلا اشلون ارسم الدعم فيها والمقاومه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طيب و اذا كنت مبتدئ   و لسه عيونى ما اكتسبتش الخبرة دى   يبقى مؤشر الزج زاج لونه احمر  ارسمه على التشارت يحدد لك القمم و القيعان  و صل بينهما خط  لونه اصفر  الصورة  منتظر اى استفسار
ثم نواصل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طيب نواصل  هذا عن الرسم اليدوى  و لكن هناك رسم الى  الكاميرلا و البايفوت و فيبوناتشى  و هى خطوط تحدد الدعم و المقاومة اليا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

طيب و من حيث المعنى   تعتبر نقاط الدعم والمقاومة منأهم الأدوات المستخدمة والمساعدة في فهم طبيعة السوق.. (وتوقع) تحركاته قبل حدوثهابوقت كاف.. وذلك ليتسنى للمتاجر أن يحدد سلفا مستويات الدخولوالخروج. و حيث ان سعر العملة هو نتاج لمعركة بين البائع والمشتري ( العرض و الطلب ) وفي السوقالامريكية يسمى البائع دب ( ( bear والمشتري ثور (bull )- و بعيدا عن حديقة الحيوان الامريكية - نستطيع معرفة مناطق الدعم والمقاومة : منطقة الدعم (support)هي االمنطقة السعرية التي يعتقد اغلبية المستثمرينبأن السعر سوف يرتفع . و بمعنى أخر إن الدعم هو مستوى السعر الذي يعتقد أن الطلب يكون عنده قويا بشكل قد يمنع السعر من الانخفاض أكثر.   و المقاومة(resistance)االمنطقة السعرية التي عندها اعتقد اغلبية المستثمرين ان السعر سوف يهبط . و بمعنى أخر إن المقاومة هى مستوى السعر الذي يعتقد أن العرض يكون عنده قويا بشكل قد يمنع السعر من الارتفاع أكثر.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و منتظرك الساعة 8.30
سلام

----------


## fx_najah

> اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى -  انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان   مهما كان   مهما كان   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

  :A006:     :A015:     انا عندي سؤالين يااستاد احمد ادا كان ممكن   اول هو كيف ارسمالديفيرجينس  لقد حاولت معه عدة مرات لكن دون جدوى حيت استخدمه ضمن استراتيجية القاهرة  والسؤال الثاني هو اني لم افهم معنى كلمة سوينق   واسف عن الاطالة :Good:   :Good:      :A012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا عندي سؤالين يااستاد احمد ادا كان ممكن  اول هو كيف ارسمالديفيرجينس لقد حاولت معه عدة مرات لكن دون جدوى حيت استخدمه ضمن استراتيجية القاهرة  الرابط التالى يعلمك كيفية الرسم https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...DD%D1%CC%E4%D3[/font]   و اذا وجدت اى شئ صعب اسئل بدون تردد و كذلك استراتيجية القاهرة  والسؤال الثاني هو اني لم افهم معنى كلمة سوينق   تجارة العملات مستويان تجارة على مدار يوم واحد فقط و تسمى مضاربة و تجارة تستمر اكتر من يوم الى اسبوع او اكثر و تسمى سوينج او سوينق  واسف عن الاطالة

 انظر الاجابه اعلاه
اطالة مين ياعم
ده انا و 6000 عضو فى المنتدى تحت امرك

----------


## Rack

أخي العزيز أحمد حنفي،   أتوجه أولا بالشكر الجزيل لك على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد والذي تبتغي فيه منفعة إخوتك أعضاء المنتدى، وأود أن أطرح عليك بعض الأسئلة التي أتمنى أن أجد إجابتها هنا:  1- لاحظت في برنامج تداول FXSol عدة أنواع من الأوامر للبيع أو الشراء وهم على النحو التالي:  Market Order  وهذا الأمر مفهوم لدي، حيث أنك تشتري بسعر السوق وبإمكانك وضع الـ Stop والـ Take Profit  ولكن ماذا عن هذين الأمرين، وماذا يعنيان؟  Entry Limit  Entry Stop  2- أستخدم في رسم الـ Charts برنامج AL Trade وهو يعتمد على برنامج الـ MetaTrader، ومن ثم أقوم بالمتاجرة الفعلية في برنامج FXSol ويظهر لي الوقت على المحور الأفقي، وسؤالي (أو لنقل أسئلتي) هنا:  أ- ما هو التوقيت المعتمد في AL Trade ؟ (توقيت أي مدينة أو دولة).  ب- أرغب في بعض الأحيان بالشراء أو البيع عند إغلاق الشمعة المتكونة في Chart AL Trade، فهل هناك طريقة لمعرفة الوقت الحالي في AL Trade بالضبط بمعنى أنه لو كنت على فريم الـ 15 دقيقة ورسمت خطا عموديا على الشمعة المتكونة فإن الوقت الذي يظهر لي هو 20:15 مثلا، ومن المعلوم أن هذا هو الوقت في نهاية تكوين الشمعة أي عند إغلاقها (وما أرغب به هو متابعة الوقت بالضبط، أي أنني أريد معرفة الوقت الحالي على AL Trade بالساعة والدقيقة والثانية، أو على الأقل أرغب في عمل Synchronization بين توقيت AL Trade وتوقيت جهازي).  3- أرغب في معرفة كيفية حساب قيمة الـ Pip لدى FXSol، حيث أنني أعرف أنه يمكن فتح حساب مصغر بـ 250$ وحساب عادي بـ 2000$ وحسب فهمي فإن قيمة الـ Pip تعتمد على حجم العقد، بمعنى أنه إذا كان في حسابك مبلغ 10000$ وقمت بالمتاجرة بـ 10% من رأس مالك أي 1000$ وبرافعة 1:100 فإن قيمة العقد تصبح 100000$ وتصبح قيمة الـ Pip وقتها 10$، أما إذا كان في حسابك 1000$ وقمت بالمتاجرة بـ 10% من رأس مالك أي 100$ وبرافعة 1:100 فإن قيمة العقد تصبح 10000$ وتصبح قيمة الـ Pip وقتها 1$. فكيف يتم احتساب قيمة الـ Pip في حالة فتح الحساب بالحد الأدنى (سواء المصغر أو العادي)؟  هذه هي أسئلتي في الوقت الحالي، وأتمنى أن أجد إجابتها لديك أو لدى أي شخص بإمكانه الإفادة، ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي العزيز أحمد حنفي،   أتوجه أولا بالشكر الجزيل لك على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد والذي تبتغي فيه منفعة إخوتك أعضاء المنتدى، وأود أن أطرح عليك بعض الأسئلة التي أتمنى أن أجد إجابتها هنا:  1- لاحظت في برنامج تداول FXSol عدة أنواع من الأوامر للبيع أو الشراء وهم على النحو التالي:  Market Order  وهذا الأمر مفهوم لدي، حيث أنك تشتري بسعر السوق وبإمكانك وضع الـ Stop والـ Take Profit  ولكن ماذا عن هذين الأمرين، وماذا يعنيان؟  Entry Limit  Entry Stop  امر الانترى : هو امر يكتب للبرنامج لتنفيذ عملية اذا تحقق شرط السعر او الوقت   2- أستخدم في رسم الـ Charts برنامج AL Trade وهو يعتمد على برنامج الـ MetaTrader، ومن ثم أقوم بالمتاجرة الفعلية في برنامج FXSol ويظهر لي الوقت على المحور الأفقي، وسؤالي (أو لنقل أسئلتي) هنا:  أ- ما هو التوقيت المعتمد في AL Trade ؟ (توقيت أي مدينة أو دولة). الفارق يقل ساعة بين التريد و مكة المكرمة - يعتى القاهرة صيفى  يعنى 12 مكة = 11 التريد   ب- أرغب في بعض الأحيان بالشراء أو البيع عند إغلاق الشمعة المتكونة في Chart AL Trade، فهل هناك طريقة لمعرفة الوقت الحالي في AL Trade بالضبط بمعنى أنه لو كنت على فريم الـ 15 دقيقة ورسمت خطا عموديا على الشمعة المتكونة فإن الوقت الذي يظهر لي هو 20:15 مثلا، ومن المعلوم أن هذا هو الوقت في نهاية تكوين الشمعة أي عند إغلاقها (وما أرغب به هو متابعة الوقت بالضبط، أي أنني أريد معرفة الوقت الحالي على AL Trade بالساعة والدقيقة والثانية، أو على الأقل أرغب في عمل Synchronization بين توقيت AL Trade وتوقيت جهازي).  يعنى عايز تعمل انترى يشترى مع فتح الشمعة و يقفل مع نهايتها .... رينا يوفقك   3- أرغب في معرفة كيفية حساب قيمة الـ Pip لدى FXSol، حيث أنني أعرف أنه يمكن فتح حساب مصغر بـ 250$ وحساب عادي بـ 2000$ وحسب فهمي فإن قيمة الـ Pip تعتمد على حجم العقد، بمعنى أنه إذا كان في حسابك مبلغ 10000$ وقمت بالمتاجرة بـ 10% من رأس مالك أي 1000$ وبرافعة 1:100 فإن قيمة العقد تصبح 100000$ وتصبح قيمة الـ Pip وقتها 10$، أما إذا كان في حسابك 1000$ وقمت بالمتاجرة بـ 10% من رأس مالك أي 100$ وبرافعة 1:100 فإن قيمة العقد تصبح 10000$ وتصبح قيمة الـ Pip وقتها 1$. فكيف يتم احتساب قيمة الـ Pip في حالة فتح الحساب بالحد الأدنى (سواء المصغر أو العادي)؟  لا توجد علاقة بين البيب و الرافعة راجع الموضوع الموجود باسم نبتدى منين الحكاية على الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...274#post212274    هذه هي أسئلتي في الوقت الحالي، وأتمنى أن أجد إجابتها لديك أو لدى أي شخص بإمكانه الإفادة، ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.

  
الاخ العزيز
تحت امرك فى اى سؤال
مرفق صورة توضح قيمة البيب 
تحياتى

----------


## wael Abbass

اخوتي الاعزاء لي سؤال عن الاخبار متي تصدر هذة الاخبار ومن اين استطيع الحصول عليها وكيف اشتري وابيع قبل الخبر وهو لسة مصدرش يعني معرفش محتواة 
وما قيمة المضاربة باستخدام الاخبار
معلش اسئلتي كثيرة

----------


## wael Abbass

بالنسبة لرسم خطوط المقاومة والدعم علي فريم الساعة باستخدام فيبو هل هذا صح الاني استخدمت شارت 4 ساعات لم يفدني في المضاربة اليومية 
فهل انا اسير في الاتجاة الصحيح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوتي الاعزاء لي سؤال عن الاخبار متي تصدر هذة الاخبار ومن اين استطيع الحصول عليها من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17519.html
>  وكيف اشتري وابيع قبل الخبر وهو لسة مصدرش يعني معرفش محتواة 
> وما قيمة المضاربة باستخدام الاخبار يقال ان المضاربة وقت الاخبار كاللعب بالنار و انصحك كمبتدئ بالبعد عن الاخبار اطلع على الموقع اعرف موعد الخبر و قوته اقفل عملياتك و اقعد اتفرج  
> معلش اسئلتي كثيرة

  
انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بالنسبة لرسم خطوط المقاومة والدعم علي فريم الساعة باستخدام فيبو صح بس كلما كتر عدد الشمعات كلما كان افضل
>  هل هذا صح الاني استخدمت شارت 4 ساعات لم يفدني في المضاربة اليومية  استخدم الفريم المناسب لك و لا يهمك 
> فهل انا اسير في الاتجاة الصحيح

 هذا الرابط قد يفيدك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## wael Abbass

لي سؤال هام عندما يكون اسعر قد كسر نقطة مقاومة علي فريم الساعة متجها للصعود كيف اتاكد انة كسر حقيقي اي انة لم يرتد منها مرة اخري وسيواصل الصعود للمقاومة التالية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لي سؤال هام عندما يكون اسعر قد كسر نقطة مقاومة علي فريم الساعة متجها للصعود كيف اتاكد انة كسر حقيقي اي انة لم يرتد منها مرة اخري وسيواصل الصعود للمقاومة التالية

 الفلتر  و ايش الفلتر ده عسى ما شر !!!  كيف نعرف ان المقاومة (او الدعم او خط الترند ) تم كسره ؟  هذا هو الفلتر  نقول انه حدث كسر اذا اغلقت شمعة فوق الخط و فتحت الشمعة التالية فوقه ايضا  و هذا يسمى فلتر سعرى  و له معيار اخر  نسبة مئوية من السعر عليه ان يتجاوز المقاومة (او الدعم ) بمقدارها و هى من 3 % من السعر  وهناك فلتر زمنى  هو استقرار السعر فوق المقاومة (او الدعم ) لمدة شمعتين كاملتين   جميل جميل جميل   اذا معنى كلامك اننا لا نعتبر المقاومة (او الدعم او خط الترند ) انكسر الا اذا تحقق واحد من ثلاثة  اغلاق فوق الخط يليه شمعة جديدة تفتح فوقه  تجاوز الخط المكسور بنسبة 3% من السعر  استقرار السعر فوق الخط بشمعتين كاملتين  نعم كلام مضبوط  الله لا بجد كلام جميل و مفيد 
هذا الرد مقتبس من الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...2&page=6&pp=15
لمزيدا من المعلومات ارجع للرابط

----------


## ahmed hanafy

دعوة للجميع   هذا الرابط   مفيد  7  https://forum.arabictrader.com/show...72&page=6&pp=15   لمزيدا من المعلومات ارجع للرابط

----------


## Rack

> الاخ العزيز
> تحت امرك فى اى سؤال
> مرفق صورة توضح قيمة البيب 
> تحياتى

 أخي العزيز أحمد ،،،  أولا أحب أن أشكرك على إجابتك عن أسئلتي، وقد كانت إجابتك وافية وشاملة بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث والجزء الأول من السؤال الثاني، ولكن بالنسبة للسؤال الأول والجزء الثاني من السؤال الثاني فأرجو منك مزيدا من التوضيح، وها أنا ذا أعيدهما مرة أخرى لعلي لم أوضح غرضي في المرة الأولى:  1- ما الفرق بين أمري   Entry Limit 
Entry Stop  2- في برنامج الميتاتريدر على أي فريم، ولنأخذ مثلا فريم الـ 4 ساعات تبدأ الشمعة في التكون وبعدها بأربع ساعات تغلق الشمعة وتبدأ شمعة أخرى بالتكون، سؤالي هنا لنفرض أنني فتحت الميتاتريدر ووجد شمعة متكونة، فكيف أعرف كم مضى لها من الوقت ومتى سوف تغلق؟  أتمنى أن يكون سؤالي أوضح الآن  :Regular Smile:   ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقا.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي العزيز أحمد ،،،  أولا أحب أن أشكرك على إجابتك عن أسئلتي، وقد كانت إجابتك وافية وشاملة بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث والجزء الأول من السؤال الثاني، ولكن بالنسبة للسؤال الأول والجزء الثاني من السؤال الثاني فأرجو منك مزيدا من التوضيح، وها أنا ذا أعيدهما مرة أخرى لعلي لم أوضح غرضي في المرة الأولى:  1- ما الفرق بين أمري   Entry Limit 
> Entry Stop    - Sell – Entry Limit البيع لسعر مرتد :   ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع صعود الزوج إلى سعر معين ثم ارتداده من هناك لمواصلة النزول مرة أخرى   - Sell – Entry Stop البيع على الاختراق :    ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع نزول الزوج إلى نقطه يتم اختراقها ومواصلة النزول إلى أسفل    2- في برنامج الميتاتريدر على أي فريم، ولنأخذ مثلا فريم الـ 4 ساعات تبدأ الشمعة في التكون وبعدها بأربع ساعات تغلق الشمعة وتبدأ شمعة أخرى بالتكون، سؤالي هنا لنفرض أنني فتحت الميتاتريدر ووجد شمعة متكونة، فكيف أعرف كم مضى لها من الوقت ومتى سوف تغلق؟  تبدء شمعة 4 ساعات الساعة 12 بتوقيت السيرفر المستخدم 12 - 4 - 8 و هكذا و يوجد تحت كل شمعة وقت البداية بس حسب سرفر البرنامج و ممكن تعدل انت الوقت حسب توقيتك  أتمنى أن يكون سؤالي أوضح الآن   ولك جزيل الشكر مسبقا.

  
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## Rack

ألف شكر أخي أحمد، هذا ما أردت معرفته بالضبط  :Regular Smile:   هل لي أن أعرف كيفية تغيير الوقت ليتناسب مع الوقت الموجود في جهازي؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ألف شكر أخي أحمد، هذا ما أردت معرفته بالضبط   هل لي أن أعرف كيفية تغيير الوقت ليتناسب مع الوقت الموجود في جهازي؟

 لا انا مسمعتش عن الفكرة دى خالص
احنا بنحسبها يدوى
عندنا فى القاهرة نزيد ساعة عن السرفر 
و هكذا
و تحت امرك

----------


## احمد خليل

ارجو بعد اذن احد الاعضاء توضيح الاتي 1 - فتره افتتاح السوق الاوروبيه المريكيه وما المقصود بالضبط بعملات هذه الفتره 2 - فتره السوق الاسويه 3 - في حاله كون الحساب 500 دولار فمتى يمكن للحساب ان يغلق ؟؟ ارجو الافاده لوتكرمت  :75 75:

----------


## wael Abbass

اريد ان استفسر عن شئ هل بدء افتتاح السوق اوربية مثلا يؤدي الي ارتفاع عملات هذة السوق مقابل العملات الاخري ولا العكس 
ونفس الحال بالنسبة للسوق الامريكية هل يؤدي الي ارتفاع الدولار مقابل العملات الاخرة ام العكس

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ارجو بعد اذن احد الاعضاء توضيح الاتي 1 - فتره افتتاح السوق الاوروبيه المريكيه وما المقصود بالضبط بعملات هذه الفتره 2 - فتره السوق الاسويه 3 - في حاله كون الحساب 500 دولار فمتى يمكن للحساب ان يغلق ؟؟ ارجو الافاده لوتكرمت

  الفقرة 1 و 2 فى المشاركة التاليه
الفقرة 3 :
يغلق حسابك اذا خسرت 451$

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اريد ان استفسر عن شئ هل بدء افتتاح السوق اوربية مثلا يؤدي الي ارتفاع عملات هذة السوق مقابل العملات الاخري ولا العكس 
> ونفس الحال بالنسبة للسوق الامريكية هل يؤدي الي ارتفاع الدولار مقابل العملات الاخرة ام العكس

 الاجابة فى المرفق

----------


## fohame

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء  اشكر اخينا واستادنا كبير حنفي علي مجهود كبيرة وعلي هده مبادرة الرائعة انت مشكور وتستحق كل احترام والتقدير  بالنسبة لسؤالي  انا فهمت رسم خط علي اعلي سعر هاي في اليوم السابق وخط علي اقل سعر لو في اليوم السابق ولكن هل ارسمه علي الفريم15 دقيقة الان الفريم 15 دقيقة علي شارت كله التوقيت امس اي اضع الخط علي اعلي هاي وخط علي لووهو ليوم سابق او اضع خط اعلي وادني سعر علي الفريم الساعة مثلا ادا كنت اريد ان اتاجر اليوم الجمعة ارسم خط اعلي وادني ليوم الخميس  هل انا علي الصواب او علي خطا ارجو منك ان تفيدني بتدقيق حتي افهمها جيد            وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء اشكر اخينا واستادنا كبير حنفي علي مجهود كبيرة وعلي هده مبادرة الرائعة انت مشكور وتستحق كل احترام والتقدير بالنسبة لسؤالي انا فهمت رسم خط علي اعلي سعر هاي في اليوم السابق وخط علي اقل سعر لو في اليوم السابق ولكن هل ارسمه علي الفريم15 دقيقة الان الفريم 15 دقيقة علي شارت كله التوقيت امس اي اضع الخط علي اعلي هاي وخط علي لووهو ليوم سابق او اضع خط اعلي وادني سعر علي الفريم الساعة مثلا ادا كنت اريد ان اتاجر اليوم الجمعة ارسم خط اعلي وادني ليوم الخميس هل انا علي الصواب او علي خطا ارجو منك ان تفيدني بتدقيق حتي افهمها جيد وشكرا

 من  حيث الرسم يفضل رسمه على فريم الساعة  ثم بعد ذلك انتقل الى 15 دقيقة كيفما شئت و اذا كان اليوم الجمعة ارسم على تشارت الخميس و تقبل ودى

----------


## طمووحه

اولا احب اشكرك على المووضوع التعليمي المهم 
وعندي بعض الاسئله 
بالنسبه لخطوط فيبوناتشي 
قرات مره انه اذا ارتد السعر عند مستوى فانه سوف يخترق المستوى الي بعده بسرعه فكيف يكون ذلك؟؟؟ 
ايضا كيف احدد السعر المستهدف احيانا يكون دخولي صحيح لكن اضع تحديد عشرين نقطه ثم يرتفع خمس عشر نقطه ويرجع ينزل وبالتالي تنقلب ربحي لخساره او العكس احددها عشر نقاط ثم ترتفع اربعين نقطه واكون ضيعت الفرصه 
هل يوجد طريقه اعرف بها لسعر المستهدف بالمعلوميه انا استخدم الفيبواناتشي مع الموشرات وغالبا تكون ناجحه لكن لم اعرف احدد الاهداف

----------


## طمووحه

وهل ينفع اني استخدمه الفيوناتشي على فريم النص ساعه والربع ساعه ؟؟؟وكم راح يكون الهدف

----------


## khalil

ممكن اعرف هل الباوند سيرتد من 1.8744
وممكن اذا ارتد يوصل الى 1.8630
خلال اليوم قبل اقفال السوق
ولكم خاااااااااااالص شكري

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن اعرف هل الباوند سيرتد من 1.8744
> وممكن اذا ارتد يوصل الى 1.8630
> خلال اليوم قبل اقفال السوق
> ولكم خاااااااااااالص شكري

   انا اسف ظروف عملى اخرتنى و السوق قفل خيرها فى غيرها ان شاء الله

----------


## M.Hazem

لدي سؤال اخي العزيز احمد، انا مبتدئ في تدوال الفوركس ..
و فتحت حساب مصغر مع fxsol و ارغب في تحديد الرافعة المالية المناسبة لي ...
ارجو منك ترشيح رافعة مالية مناسبة .. مع بيان الفرق بين الرافعة 1:100 و 1:400 و هل تؤثر الرافعة في قيمة النقطة ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اولا احب اشكرك على المووضوع التعليمي المهم 
> وعندي بعض الاسئله 
> بالنسبه لخطوط فيبوناتشي 
> قرات مره انه اذا ارتد السعر عند مستوى فانه سوف يخترق المستوى الي بعده بسرعه فكيف يكون ذلك؟؟؟ لا مش شرط يخترق و انما قد يصل للمستوى التالى و اكررها "قد" 
> ايضا كيف احدد السعر المستهدف احيانا يكون دخولي صحيح لكن اضع تحديد عشرين نقطه ثم يرتفع خمس عشر نقطه ويرجع ينزل وبالتالي تنقلب ربحي لخساره او العكس احددها عشر نقاط ثم ترتفع اربعين نقطه واكون ضيعت الفرصه  
> هل يوجد طريقه اعرف بها لسعر المستهدف بالمعلوميه انا استخدم الفيبواناتشي مع الموشرات وغالبا تكون ناجحه لكن لم اعرف احدد الاهداف

 توجد الطريقة اللى انت عايزاها 
بس فى الاول اقرأى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html
و قولى لى رأيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وهل ينفع اني استخدمه الفيوناتشي على فريم النص ساعه والربع ساعه ؟؟؟وكم راح يكون الهدف

 ينفع  الفيوناتشي على فريم النص ساعه والربع ساعه  
و لكن للحصول على نتائج دقيقة
فريم الساعة فما فوق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لدي سؤال اخي العزيز احمد، انا مبتدئ في تدوال الفوركس ..
> و فتحت حساب مصغر مع fxsol و ارغب في تحديد الرافعة المالية المناسبة لي ...
> ارجو منك ترشيح رافعة مالية مناسبة .. مع بيان الفرق بين الرافعة 1:100 و 1:400 و هل تؤثر الرافعة في قيمة النقطة ؟

 اجمل شرح للرافعة المالية فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html شرح الاستاذ ابو عاصم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ما حدش عايز يسأل يعنى
طيب

----------


## Abd Elhalim

والله منور المنتدى ياأبو حميد وشغلك بصراحة عشرة على عشرة وأسلوبك فى الشرح لا يعنى إلا جملة واحدة ألا وهى "لازم تفهم" وانت أيضا ياأخ بحرين لك بصماتك أيضا فى المواضيع التى تطرح فى المنتدى وانا أحييك على مجهودك. أريدكم أن تنظروا الى الشارت المرفق وتقولوا لى هل رسمى لخطوط الترند صحيح أم أن هناك أخطاء.  *عندما اقوم برسم خط الترند هل هنا فترة محددة يجب رسم خط الترند عليها مثلا: 1- إذا أردت رسم خط الترند على الشارت الأسبوعى فيجب رسمة لفترة زمنية أطول من سنة لكى يكون الترند صحيح. 2-1- إذا أردت رسم خط الترند على الشارت اليومى فيجب رسمة لفترة زمنية أقل من سنة لكى يكون الترند صحيح.  إذا كانت هناك فترة زمنية محددة لرسم الترند لكى يكون ترند صادق وقوى أرجو ذكر هذة الفترات للضرورة لأن هذة النقطة بصراحة بتعملى قلق عند رسمى لأى خط ترند.  بخصوص عدد النقاط التى يرتكز عليها الترند لإن احيانا ترى انك تكون مجبر ان ترسم خط الترند على شمعتين فقط لا والأخطر من ذلك أيضا ان تكون الشمعة التى تلامس خط الترند هى الشمعة الحالية لسعر العملة. فأرجو تفسير هذة النقاط لى حتى يكتمل فهمى لخط الترند. جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## Abd Elhalim

هذا هو الشارت

----------


## zoro1611

السلام عليكم
انا مبتدئ لاول مرة
ممكن تساعدونى

----------


## mamdohfn

لدي سؤال محيرني من زمن يمكن يكون ساذج شوية بس يا ريت الالقيله جواب 
هو الاكسبيرت علشان يعمل لازم اكون مشغل برنامج الميتاتريد اون لاين على طول 
يعني مش ممكن بطريقة ما ان اشغله وبعدين اغلق البرنامج وهو يعمل اتوماتك 
زي مثلا الاستوب لوس فى البرامج انت عادة بتعمل الربح المطلوب اللمت وكمان وقف الخسارة وبعدين تقوم تروح شغلك وتغلق الجهاز ممكن ولما ترجع يا تلاقي الاستو ضرب او المكسب فهل يمكن تطبيق مثل هذه الطريقة على الاكسبيرات مع برنامج الميتاتريد وعائلته
اسف للاطالة ارجو التوضيح؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## wdalsol

اشكرك كل الشكر اخي علي هذا الطرح  سوالي  انا جديد علي عالم الفوركس والمضاربه ولا اعرف ولا شي واريد الدخول هل يمكن اجد منكم المساعده ؟يعني من الصفر معليش يا شباب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك كل الشكر اخي علي هذا الطرح  سوالي  انا جديد علي عالم الفوركس والمضاربه ولا اعرف ولا شي واريد الدخول هل يمكن اجد منكم المساعده ؟يعني من الصفر معليش يا شباب

 اسف للتأخير غصب عنى
و بالنسبة لطلبك 
غالى و الطلب رخيص  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C+%E3%E4%ED%E4 
فى هذا الرابط تجد شرح للفوركس مفيد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> انا مبتدئ لاول مرة
> ممكن تساعدونى

 ياعم زورو
انت تأمر بس
اسأل زى ما انت عايز

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله منور المنتدى ياأبو حميد وشغلك بصراحة عشرة على عشرة وأسلوبك فى الشرح لا يعنى إلا جملة واحدة ألا وهى "لازم تفهم" وانت أيضا ياأخ بحرين لك بصماتك أيضا فى المواضيع التى تطرح فى المنتدى وانا أحييك على مجهودك. أريدكم أن تنظروا الى الشارت المرفق وتقولوا لى هل رسمى لخطوط الترند صحيح أم أن هناك أخطاء.  *عندما اقوم برسم خط الترند هل هنا فترة محددة يجب رسم خط الترند عليها مثلا: 1- إذا أردت رسم خط الترند على الشارت الأسبوعى فيجب رسمة لفترة زمنية أطول من سنة لكى يكون الترند صحيح. 2-1- إذا أردت رسم خط الترند على الشارت اليومى فيجب رسمة لفترة زمنية أقل من سنة لكى يكون الترند صحيح.  إذا كانت هناك فترة زمنية محددة لرسم الترند لكى يكون ترند صادق وقوى أرجو ذكر هذة الفترات للضرورة لأن هذة النقطة بصراحة بتعملى قلق عند رسمى لأى خط ترند.  بخصوص عدد النقاط التى يرتكز عليها الترند لإن احيانا ترى انك تكون مجبر ان ترسم خط الترند على شمعتين فقط لا والأخطر من ذلك أيضا ان تكون الشمعة التى تلامس خط الترند هى الشمعة الحالية لسعر العملة. فأرجو تفسير هذة النقاط لى حتى يكتمل فهمى لخط الترند.  جزاكم الله كل خير

 اسف جدا للتأخير ظروف خارجة عن ارادتى
بالنسبة للترند
يجب ان يلامس 3 شمعات غير متجاورات
يجب ان تكون زاوية ميله من 30-70 و نعرفها بمجرد النظر 
و ان يكون مرسوم على عدد اكبر من الشموع
و انتظرنى على الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...t=%CF%E6%D1%C9
لشرح اكثر 
و تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لدي سؤال محيرني من زمن يمكن يكون ساذج شوية بس يا ريت الالقيله جواب 
> هو الاكسبيرت علشان يعمل لازم اكون مشغل برنامج الميتاتريد اون لاين على طول 
> يعني مش ممكن بطريقة ما ان اشغله وبعدين اغلق البرنامج وهو يعمل اتوماتك 
> زي مثلا الاستوب لوس فى البرامج انت عادة بتعمل الربح المطلوب اللمت وكمان وقف الخسارة وبعدين تقوم تروح شغلك وتغلق الجهاز ممكن ولما ترجع يا تلاقي الاستو ضرب او المكسب فهل يمكن تطبيق مثل هذه الطريقة على الاكسبيرات مع برنامج الميتاتريد وعائلته اسف للاطالة ارجو التوضيح؟؟؟؟؟

  بالنسبة للاكسبرت فمنه من يعطى اشارة صوتية او مرئية و ده محتاج ان الكمبيوتر يكون مفتاح و منه من يعمل اليا حتى و الجهاز مقفول يعنى الاجابة حسب الاكسبرت المستخدم و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> انا مبتدئ لاول مرة
> ممكن تساعدونى

 احنا تحت امرك اكتر من 6000 مشارك  فى هذا المنتدى بس انت اسأل بس

----------


## silver792005

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكور على المرور الكريم

----------


## waly

شوف يابو حميد
انا ح اطول في السؤال متقلش لأ 
- لما ادخل entry order العملية شراء
وعايز احط السعر من الشارت (سعر البيع) [تعليم e-money power :Icon13: ]
والزوج EUR/AUD الاسبرد= 15بب
لو انا عايز اخش العملية لما سعر الشارت يوصل مثلا 1.6725
احط الرريت  Rate على اي سعر 1.6710   ام      1.6725   ام    1.6735

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شوف يابو حميد
> انا ح اطول في السؤال متقلش لأ 
> - لما ادخل entry order العملية شراء
> وعايز احط السعر من الشارت (سعر البيع) [تعليم e-money power]
> والزوج EUR/AUD الاسبرد= 15بب
> لو انا عايز اخش العملية لما سعر الشارت يوصل مثلا 1.6725
> احط الرريت Rate على اي سعر 1.6710 ام 1.6725 ام 1.6735

 اخى الكريم
عفوا على التأخير
انت بتقول 
"وعايز احط السعر من الشارت (سعر البيع)"
يبقى ضع الرات 1.6725 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## mamdohfn

> بالنسبة للاكسبرت فمنه من يعطى اشارة صوتية او مرئية و ده محتاج ان الكمبيوتر يكون مفتاح و منه من يعمل اليا حتى و الجهاز مقفول يعنى الاجابة حسب الاكسبرت المستخدم و تقبل ودى[/center]

 اخ احمد شكرا جزيلا لردك وتوضيحك للامر 
بس انا حابب استفسر منك ازاي اقدر اميز بين الاكسبيرت الالي الذي بيعمل بدون فتح البرنامج والاكسبيرت الى بيحتاج انه يكون البرنامج مفتوح على طول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يمكن تعديل الاكسبيرت الى اكسبيرت اليا ( اي انه يشتغل بدون فتح البرنامج )ام لا يمكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا امكن انا عارف اننا بنتعبك دايما معانا ممكن تعطيني مثال حقيقي على اكسبيرت اليا 
يعني اكسبيرت يعمل حتي وانت اوفلاين!!!!
شكرا جزيلا اخ احمد جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخ احمد شكرا جزيلا لردك وتوضيحك للامر 
> بس انا حابب استفسر منك ازاي اقدر اميز بين الاكسبيرت الالي الذي بيعمل بدون فتح البرنامج والاكسبيرت الى بيحتاج انه يكون البرنامج مفتوح على طول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بيكون موجود فى شرح الاكسبرت هل الاكسبرت يعطى اشارات فقط ام يقوم بالعمل بنفسه 
> هل يمكن تعديل الاكسبيرت الى اكسبيرت اليا ( اي انه يشتغل بدون فتح البرنامج )ام لا يمكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   هذا الامر يرجع لصانع الكسبرت اذا كان قابل للتعديل اما لا  و قدرتنا على البرمجة اذا امكن انا عارف اننا بنتعبك دايما معانا  انا تحت امرك ممكن تعطيني مثال حقيقي على اكسبيرت اليا  
> يعني اكسبيرت يعمل حتي وانت اوفلاين!!!!
> شكرا جزيلا اخ احمد جزاك الله الف خير

   حالا ارسل لك اكسبرت شغال الى و طريقة تشغيله بس لحظات ابحث عنه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حالا ارسل لك اكسبرت شغال الى و طريقة تشغيله بس لحظات ابحث عنه

 الاخ العزيز تابع هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=18372 هو ورشة عمل للاكسبرتات و اسف على التأخير تحياتى

----------


## waly

> اخى الكريم
> عفوا على التأخير
> انت بتقول 
> "وعايز احط السعر من الشارت (سعر البيع)"
> يبقى ضع الرات 1.6725 
> و تقبل ودى

 شكرا يابو حميد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## just-different

لدي عقود مفتوحة من قترة طويلة ولا اعلم كيف اغلقها ... فخسارتها في تزايد .. هل تنصحوني باغلاقها على خساراتها كي لا اخسر اكثر ام ان اصبر .....  
العقود هي : شراء دولار مقابل الين 117.35 
بيع جنيه مقابل الدولار : 145.40 
شراء يورو مقابل الدولار : 1.2610 
ارجو النصيحة  
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخ الكريم
ان سأحدثك بشكل عام
اذا كانت عقودك على حساب حقيقى او ديمو
اغلق عقودك و انتظر العوض من الله
و عليك بالتدريب و التعليم اولا 
ثم معاودة دخول السوق
و تقبل سلامى

----------


## egflower

السلام عليكم 
كل عام و انتم بخير و ربح ان شاء الله 
ابتديت فى الفوركس من 3 اسابيع و قريت كتيير من المنتدى الرائع و موقع اجنبى لكن بدون انتظام ,,قريت ال 27 صفحه تقريبا  وجمعت روابط من المواضيع الرائعه المفيده به و ان شاء الله  هقراها من البدايه عشان اكون فاهمه احسن و ابطل لخبطه فى البيع و الشرا  لانى طبقت موءشرات لكن فى اساسيات ناقصه ,,
مجهود رااائع ,,ربنا يوفقكم و جزاكم الله كل خيرا  :Thumbup1:     :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  
ليا سوءال صغير و بسيط  بس مقدرتش الاحظ اللى بيحصل:
عند وضع اوردر فى fxcm  امتى  بيتحول السعر المدخل بيه للون الاحمر ,ده بيدل على ايه؟و امتى كمان  يتنقل الاوردر لل open position  ?

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> كل عام و انتم بخير و ربح ان شاء الله 
> ابتديت فى الفوركس من 3 اسابيع و قريت كتيير من المنتدى الرائع و موقع اجنبى لكن بدون انتظام ,,قريت ال 27 صفحه تقريبا وجمعت روابط من المواضيع الرائعه المفيده به و ان شاء الله هقراها من البدايه عشان اكون فاهمه احسن و ابطل لخبطه فى البيع و الشرا لانى طبقت موءشرات لكن فى اساسيات ناقصه ,,
> مجهود رااائع ,,ربنا يوفقكم و جزاكم الله كل خيرا       
> ليا سوءال صغير و بسيط بس مقدرتش الاحظ اللى بيحصل:
> عند وضع اوردر فى fxcm امتى بيتحول السعر المدخل بيه للون الاحمر ,ده بيدل على ايه؟و امتى كمان يتنقل الاوردر لل open position ?

   الاخت الكريمة اولا :  *ك**ل* *ع**ا**م* *و**ا**ن**ت**م* *ب**خ**ي**ر* *عيد سعيد*  *  *  :Love:   :Love:    :Love:    ثانيا : السعر اللى بيكون لونه احمر هو سعر الشراء او البيع اللى انت ادخلتيه فى الامر و يتحول الامر الى عملية مفتوحة open position عندما يصل سعر السوق الى السعر المدخل (الاحمر) بس خلى دايما فى اعتبارك فارق الاسبريد  ثالثا : اليك الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## egflower

اخى احمد 
جزاك الله خير و شكرا على الرابط انا فعلا ابتديت بهذا الموضوع الرائع  :Thumbup1:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالواحد

أنا متداول جديد وأريد أن أعرف متى أشتري وأبيع في العملات ؟ 
وهل توجد توصيات في هذا المنتدى ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أنا متداول جديد وأريد أن أعرف متى أشتري وأبيع في العملات ؟ 
> وهل توجد توصيات في هذا المنتدى ؟

   الاخ العزيز / عبد الواحد كل عام و انت بخير اهلا بك فى الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html   بالنسبة للتوصيات  شعارنا فى هذا المنتدى نعم للعلم لا للتوصيات  نحياتى يا غالى

----------


## pavana

اخوكمpavana جديد فى عالم الفوركس 
هل نفس القواعد المتاجرة في السلع نفسها في العملات 
الشكر لكم

----------


## yahia

الاخوة الاعزاء 000 المبدئين مثلي ارى انه لهزيمة الفوركس عليكم بالقراءة اولا والصبر ثم ان هناك استراتيجية وضعا الأخ علاوي وهي خطوط البايفوت الاسبوعية وقائمة عليها ورشة الحين في المنتدى ياريت قرائتها بعمق من اول صفحاتها الى آخرها وستجدون فيها الخير ان شاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## mamdohfn

> الاخ العزيز  تابع هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=18372 هو ورشة عمل للاكسبرتات و اسف على التأخير  تحياتى

 اخ احمد شكرا جزيلا على متابعتك ومساعدتك المتواصلة للمبتدئين امثالى  :Clap:  
شكرا جزيلا     :Hands:      جزاك الله خيرا   :Icon31:

----------


## noualia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.تقبل الله منا ومنكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم.
ايها الاخ الكريم احمد حنفي اشكرك جزيل الشكر لما تقوم به من مجهود
والاخوة  والاحبة الساهرين على اثراء معارفهم وامكانياتهم بينهم،بارك
الله فيكم.
     اما سؤالي فيتمثل في كيفية تصغير حجم النقطة اوbip من 1دولار الى
0.1دولار   او سنت واحد،مع العلم ان الحساب مصغر.
وان ابدعتمونا بالصور حول طريقة تغيير اوتصغير حجم العقود على محطة العمل
مع قليل من الشرح ان امكن،لفككتم اسرنا حتما.فالحساب صغير والفوركس خطير
اما خيركم فكثير.      بوركتم يا اهل العزة والكرامة.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوكمpavana جديد فى عالم الفوركس 
> هل نفس القواعد المتاجرة في السلع نفسها في العملات 
> الشكر لكم

 الاخ الكريم اهلا بكم فى عالم الفوركس و فى منتدى المتداول العربى هديتى لك الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html و كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخوة الاعزاء 000 المبدئين مثلي ارى انه لهزيمة الفوركس عليكم بالقراءة اولا والصبر ثم ان هناك استراتيجية وضعا الأخ علاوي وهي خطوط البايفوت الاسبوعية وقائمة عليها ورشة الحين في المنتدى ياريت قرائتها بعمق من اول صفحاتها الى آخرها وستجدون فيها الخير ان شاء الله
> تحياتي

 مشكور اخى الكريم على المرور و النصيحة بس  ياريت تكتب لنا الرابط يجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخ احمد شكرا جزيلا على متابعتك ومساعدتك المتواصلة للمبتدئين امثالى  
> شكرا جزيلا  جزاك الله خيرا

 مشكور اخى الكريم انا تحت امركم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.تقبل الله منا ومنكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم.
> ايها الاخ الكريم احمد حنفي اشكرك جزيل الشكر لما تقوم به من مجهود
> والاخوة والاحبة الساهرين على اثراء معارفهم وامكانياتهم بينهم،بارك
> الله فيكم.
> اما سؤالي فيتمثل في كيفية تصغير حجم النقطة اوbip من 1دولار الى
> 0.1دولار او سنت واحد،مع العلم ان الحساب مصغر.
> وان ابدعتمونا بالصور حول طريقة تغيير اوتصغير حجم العقود على محطة العمل
> مع قليل من الشرح ان امكن،لفككتم اسرنا حتما.فالحساب صغير والفوركس خطير
> اما خيركم فكثير. بوركتم يا اهل العزة والكرامة.

 الاخ الكريم انا مش مستوعب سؤالك .. ممكن توضح اكتر انت عايز تصغر قيمة البيب ليه ؟

----------


## Khalifa1

بعد التحية ارجو التكرم بالرد على الاستفسارات بالتفصيل والتبسيط من قبل اهل الخبره..علما بأني استخدم برنامج FXSOL ... وجزاكم الله خير  1- ما هو معنى كلمة بروفت او بروف ...مش متأكد منها بالضبط 2-كيف طريقة عمل والاستفادة من الاستوب المتحرك في برنامج FXSOL 3- غالبا لكل التوصيات ثلاث اهداف...ماهي الطرق لاستعمالها وما هي الطريقه الافضل بينهم 4-طيب هل توجد طريقه للوصول للهدف الثاني او الثالث للتوصيات بدون مراقبة العمليات يعني عن طريقة امر ما او استوب ما او اي شيء اخر وانته بعيد عن شاشة الكمبيوتر او خارج البيت 5-ما هي افضل طريقة لإستغلال والربح عن طريق الاخبار الاقتصادية القويه والصعود او النزول القوي المفاجئ السريع المرتبط بالخبر  وانشاء الله لكم من الله اجر تعليمي واجر من كل من تعلم مني

----------


## noualia

نعم اخي الكريم، اردت تصغير قيمة البيب لانه لدي حساب مصغر300 دولارfxsol،فاذا فتحت صفقة
مثلا على زوج يورو/دولار.وضرب الستوب لوز ب عشرون نقطة،معناها ان قيمة الحساب تصبح280
دولار.اما اذا غيرنا قيمة  النقطة من 1 دولار لواحد 1سنت فيمكن تحمل تلك الخسارة،ثم انه يمكنني بعد
هذا التغيير ان اعمل على اكثر من زوج،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد التحية ارجو التكرم بالرد على الاستفسارات بالتفصيل والتبسيط من قبل اهل الخبره..علما بأني استخدم برنامج FXSOL ... وجزاكم الله خير  1- ما هو معنى كلمة بروفت او بروف ...مش متأكد منها بالضبط 2-كيف طريقة عمل والاستفادة من الاستوب المتحرك في برنامج FXSOL 3- غالبا لكل التوصيات ثلاث اهداف...ماهي الطرق لاستعمالها وما هي الطريقه الافضل بينهم 4-طيب هل توجد طريقه للوصول للهدف الثاني او الثالث للتوصيات بدون مراقبة العمليات يعني عن طريقة امر ما او استوب ما او اي شيء اخر وانته بعيد عن شاشة الكمبيوتر او خارج البيت 5-ما هي افضل طريقة لإستغلال والربح عن طريق الاخبار الاقتصادية القويه والصعود او النزول القوي المفاجئ السريع المرتبط بالخبر   وانشاء الله لكم من الله اجر تعليمي واجر من كل من تعلم مني

 الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t7396.html  ستجد الاجابة ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> نعم اخي الكريم، اردت تصغير قيمة البيب لانه لدي حساب مصغر300 دولارfxsol،فاذا فتحت صفقة
> مثلا على زوج يورو/دولار.وضرب الستوب لوز ب عشرون نقطة،معناها ان قيمة الحساب تصبح280
> دولار.اما اذا غيرنا قيمة النقطة من 1 دولار لواحد 1سنت فيمكن تحمل تلك الخسارة،ثم انه يمكنني بعد
> هذا التغيير ان اعمل على اكثر من زوج،

   الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اعذرنى انا لم اسمع عن هذا الامر من قبل و انتظر رأى الخبراء للحصول على اجابة شافية

----------


## Khalifa1

> الاخ الكريم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t7396.html  ستجد الاجابة ان شاء الله

 اخي الكريم انا قرأة هذا الموضوع من قبل وبعد ما عطيتني الرابطة وما حصلت فيه ولا اجابه لاي سؤال من اسألتي الخمسة

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم اخي الكريم، اردت تصغير قيمة البيب لانه لدي حساب مصغر300 دولارfxsol،فاذا فتحت صفقة
> مثلا على زوج يورو/دولار.وضرب الستوب لوز ب عشرون نقطة،معناها ان قيمة الحساب تصبح280
> دولار.اما اذا غيرنا قيمة النقطة من 1 دولار لواحد 1سنت فيمكن تحمل تلك الخسارة،ثم انه يمكنني بعد
> هذا التغيير ان اعمل على اكثر من زوج،

 من داخل برنامج FXSOL  ستجد قائمة TRADING TOOLS افتح القائمة ستجد ACCOUNT RULES اختار TRADING LEVERAGE  واجعلها 1:400  اختار LOT AMOUNT  واجعلها 1  واختار UNIT SIZE  واجعلها 1000   كده ان شاء الله النقطة = 0.10 دولار (10 سنت وليس سنت)

----------


## yahia

> من داخل برنامج FXSOL ستجد قائمة TRADING TOOLS افتح القائمة ستجد ACCOUNT RULES اختار TRADING LEVERAGE واجعلها 1:400  اختار LOT AMOUNT واجعلها 1  واختار UNIT SIZE واجعلها 1000   كده ان شاء الله النقطة = 0.10 دولار (10 سنت وليس سنت)

 الأخ سمير كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد ان افهم هذه المعادلة بارك الله فيك فانا ابحث عنها من فترة 
فهمت والمرجع اليك ان   1:400trading leverage
معناها ان كل 400 سنت بدولار 
lot amount
القيمة الافتراضية لعدد العقود 
unit size
مامعناها وما معنى تغيير قيمها وما تاثيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير كل عام وانتم بخير
> اريد ان افهم هذه المعادلة بارك الله فيك فانا ابحث عنها من فترة 
> فهمت والمرجع اليك ان 1:400trading leverage
> معناها ان كل 400 سنت بدولار 
> lot amount
> القيمة الافتراضية لعدد العقود 
> unit size
> مامعناها وما معنى تغيير قيمها وما تاثيرة

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم المعروف ان الحسابات هى حساب استاندر ويكون قيمة العقد فيه 100000 دولار والحساب المصغر يكون قيمة العقد فيه 10000 دولار طبعا الرافعة لكى تحسبها فذلك بسيط قوى تاخد قيمة العقد مثلا 10000 وتقسمه على قيمة الرافعة وهى هنا مثلا 400  يكون الناتج كالتالى 10000/400 = 25 وده قيمة المارجن للعقد الواحد  لو الرافعة 1:200 اذن يكون كالتالى 10000/200 = 50   LOT AMOUNT   المقصود بيه المضاعفة لقيمة العقد بتاعك وهى مرتبط UNIT SIZE  كالتالى UNIT PRICE = 1000 LOT AMOUNT = 1 اذن حجم العقد الذى تتاجر به هو 1 * 1000 = 1000  وطبعا النتيحة هتتغير حسب اختيارك لكلا من الخيارين  ارجو ان اكون وصلتلك المعلومة واى شئ انا تحت امرك

----------


## yahia

شكرا لآهتمام اخي سمير 000 بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حلال ان شاء الله 
افهم من ذلك ان برنامج اف اكس سوليوشن به خاصية تصغير حجم العقد المصغر من 10000 الى 1000 وشكرا هذا حتى اتأكد من وضوح الصورة لي
دمتم ودام نفعكم لاخوانكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

شكرا لاهتمامك استاذى الفاضل / سمير جزاك الله خيرا و الشكر موصول للاخ يحيى لمشاركته  المثرية المفيدة

----------


## Khalifa1

> بعد التحية ارجو التكرم بالرد على الاستفسارات بالتفصيل والتبسيط من قبل اهل الخبره..علما بأني استخدم برنامج FXSOL ... وجزاكم الله خير  1- ما هو معنى كلمة بروفت او بروف ...مش متأكد منها بالضبط 2-كيف طريقة عمل والاستفادة من الاستوب المتحرك في برنامج FXSOL 3- غالبا لكل التوصيات ثلاث اهداف...ماهي الطرق لاستعمالها وما هي الطريقه الافضل بينهم 4-طيب هل توجد طريقه للوصول للهدف الثاني او الثالث للتوصيات بدون مراقبة العمليات يعني عن طريقة امر ما او استوب ما او اي شيء اخر وانته بعيد عن شاشة الكمبيوتر او خارج البيت 5-ما هي افضل طريقة لإستغلال والربح عن طريق الاخبار الاقتصادية القويه والصعود او النزول القوي المفاجئ السريع المرتبط بالخبر   وانشاء الله لكم من الله اجر تعليمي واجر من كل من تعلم مني

   ارجو من الاخوه الاكارم والاساتذه الافاضل ان يفيدوني بالرد على اسألتي التي لم اجد لها جواب الى الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد التحية ارجو التكرم بالرد على الاستفسارات بالتفصيل والتبسيط من قبل اهل الخبره..علما بأني استخدم برنامج FXSOL ... وجزاكم الله خير  1- ما هو معنى كلمة بروفت او بروف ...مش متأكد منها بالضبط  البروفيت هو نقطة الربح اللى تتوقع السعر يصل اليها  2-كيف طريقة عمل والاستفادة من الاستوب المتحرك في برنامج FXSOL الاستوب المتحرك فايدته المحاولة للاستفادة قدر الامكان من الربح الموجود بمعنى انك دخلت صفقة شراء باوند من 1.8800 والاستوب هو 1.8750 ونضع الاستوب المتحرك مثلا 50  اللى يحصل عند وصول السعر الى 1.8850 يقوم بتحريك الاستب 50 نقطة من 1.8750 الى 1.8800 وبالتالى لو ارتد السعر الى 1.8800 يغلق الصفقة  3- غالبا لكل التوصيات ثلاث اهداف...ماهي الطرق لاستعمالها وما هي الطريقه الافضل بينهم  اى توصيات التى لها 3 اهداف الا اذا كنت مشترك مع شركة تعطيك 3 اهداف (وهنا لازم انت تحرك الصفقة يدويا مع الاهداف او فتح 3 عقود وكل عقد له هدف من الاهداف   4-طيب هل توجد طريقه للوصول للهدف الثاني او الثالث للتوصيات بدون مراقبة العمليات يعني عن طريقة امر ما او استوب ما او اي شيء اخر وانته بعيد عن شاشة الكمبيوتر او خارج البيت مالهاش غير زى ما قلتلك 3 عقود وكل عقد بهدف اوو لو كان الاهداف الفرق بينهم متساو ان تجعله هو الاستوب المتحرك  5-ما هي افضل طريقة لإستغلال والربح عن طريق الاخبار الاقتصادية القويه والصعود او النزول القوي المفاجئ السريع المرتبط بالخبر  طبعا الطريقة المعتادة بوضع اوردرين فوق السعر وتحت السعر قبل الخير بدقيقتين والهدف على حسب اقتناعك 20-30 والاستوب فى حدود 10 نقط  لكن لا انصح فالكثير هنا يشتكى من عدم تفعل الاوامر او الاستوب لسرعة الحركة وقت الخبر القوى    وانشاء الله لكم من الله اجر تعليمي واجر من كل من تعلم مني

 اهلا بيك واى استفسار تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

شكرا للاستاذ / سمير صيام   :Doh:   :Clap:   :Doh:

----------


## kamal123

السلام عليكم 
ممكن نعرف تاثير هذة الاخبار على العملات مؤشر PMI التصنيعي الفرنسي (أكتوبر) التوقعات 56.2 الحـــالي 56.3     مؤشر PMI التصنيعي الألماني (أكتوبر) التوقعات 58.5 الحـــالي 58.2     معدل البطالة الألمانية (أكتوبر) التوقعات 10.5% الحـــالي 10.5% 
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## tariq2004

مساكم الله بالف خير
مجهود رائع ... ويسلمو على تعاونكم.... لدي استفسار اذا سمحتوا
احيانا على فريم 4 ساعات يعطي الأستكاستك تشبع بيع بينما على فريم الديلي يعطي تشبع شراء.. يوقف الواحد في حيرة ..هل يروح شراء والا بيع...
وش رايكم افادكم الله....
وشكرا ....

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن نعرف تاثير هذة الاخبار على العملات مؤشر PMI التصنيعي الفرنسي (أكتوبر) التوقعات 56.2 الحـــالي 56.3     مؤشر PMI التصنيعي الألماني (أكتوبر) التوقعات 58.5 الحـــالي 58.2     معدل البطالة الألمانية (أكتوبر) التوقعات 10.5% الحـــالي 10.5%  
> و جزاكم الله خيرا

 الاخ الكريم مشكور لمرورك فى الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t17853.html شرح تفصيلى لكل المعدلات اقرأه و لو فى اى سؤال انا تحت امرك  تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساكم الله بالف خير
> مجهود رائع ... ويسلمو على تعاونكم.... لدي استفسار اذا سمحتوا
> احيانا على فريم 4 ساعات يعطي الأستكاستك تشبع بيع بينما على فريم الديلي يعطي تشبع شراء.. يوقف الواحد في حيرة ..هل يروح شراء والا بيع...
> وش رايكم افادكم الله....
> وشكرا ....

 الاخ الكريم مشكور لمرورك الكريم كلاهما صحيح !!! تشبع شراء على الديلى  معناه ان السعر ارتفع بالقدر الكافى خلال اليوم  و سيبدء فى الهبوط اكرر خلال اليوم و لكن ليس فى هذه اللحظة  او الساعة  او حتى الاربع ساعات يبدء الهبوط و لكن خلال اليوم طيب ايه المانع انه يكون خلال الاربع ساعات بتوع الشمعة تشبع بيع كتصحيح مدته 4 ساعات فقط يعنى سدس اليوم  و لا داعى للحيرة ان كنت تهوى المضاربة السريعة  اتبع فريم 4 ساعات  بس خد بالك و انتبه انك عكس توجه اليوم  فما تنتظرش مكسب كبير  اما اذا كنت تهوى السوينق خليك فى اليوم و طول بالك على التصحيح الموجود و عبى ارباح بعد كدة زى ما انت عايز و بالمناسبة  هذا السؤال من اجمل الاسئلة  و تقبل ودى

----------


## tariq2004

والله أخ أحمد .. انت والله اللي عسل ..فتحت شهيتي للأسئلة... 
في شيء مرره حيرني .. قبل كم يوم ..كان في توصية بيع للباوند (والباوند وصل مرحلة تشبع شراء)  ..وبعد كم ساعة تغير الوضع الى شراء .. مع انه مؤشر الاستوكاستك على الديلي تشبع شراء ....  
افيدنا يا عسل 
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله أخ أحمد .. انت والله اللي عسل ..فتحت شهيتي للأسئلة... 
> في شيء مرره حيرني .. قبل كم يوم ..كان في توصية بيع للباوند (والباوند وصل مرحلة تشبع شراء) ..وبعد كم ساعة تغير الوضع الى شراء .. مع انه مؤشر الاستوكاستك على الديلي تشبع شراء ....  
> افيدنا يا عسل 
> وشكرا

 شوف يا صاحبى التوصيات دى خدعة كبيرة نفس الموقف بتاعك حصل معايا مع شركة توصيات يقول اشترى و السعر نازل قدام عبنى اتصل بيه يقول ملكش دعوة ده تصحيح و طبعا عرفت الباقى مرجن كول خلال 20 يوم توصيات لذلك اقول تعلم و ادرس و اجتهد و اتخذ قرارك من عقلك  و لا تلتفت للتوصيات انا عايز اقولك انك انت كمان فتحت نفسى على الاجابة

----------


## Hashimfx232

السلام عليكم 
احب اشكر جميع من يعمل على مساعدة المبتدين امثالي
وانا حابب اعرف متى تبدا فترات التداول الاسيويه,الاوروبيه,والامريكيه
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> احب اشكر جميع من يعمل على مساعدة المبتدين امثالي
> وانا حابب اعرف متى تبدا فترات التداول الاسيويه,الاوروبيه,والامريكيه
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 الاخ الكريم  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله الاسيوية : تبداء 2 صباحا مكة المكرمة الاوروبية 9 صباحا  الامريكية 2 ضهرا و جميعها تعمل 9 ساعات  لمزيد من الايضاح الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html و تحياتى

----------


## ahmedan

والله موضوع طويييييييييييل بس الاسئلة اللى موجودة فيه هيه اسئلة مفيدة جدا... 
مشكورين جميعا...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الفاضل
مشكور للمرور الكريم

----------


## T-REX

ahmed hanafy فكرة رائعة  :Idea:   :Idea:   انك فتحت هذا الموضوع و مجهود جبار لمساعدة اخوانك  و ايضا اهتمام و ردود شافية من اساتذة المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا :Thumbup1:   :Thumbup1:   
سوف اكون من المتابعين لموضوعك ان شاء الله و اذا سمحت لى سوف احاول الاجابة على الاسئلة البسيطة حسب خبرتى المتواضعة. 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ahmed hanafy فكرة رائعة   انك فتحت هذا الموضوع و مجهود جبار لمساعدة اخوانك و ايضا اهتمام و ردود شافية من اساتذة المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا   
> سوف اكون من المتابعين لموضوعك ان شاء الله و اذا سمحت لى سوف احاول الاجابة على الاسئلة البسيطة حسب خبرتى المتواضعة. 
> تقبل تحياتى

   اخى الكريم انت تشرف الموضوع الموضوع ده مفتوح لينا كلنا نساعد بعضنا و اشكرك على شعورك النبيل

----------


## عاطف

مشكور اخوي 
بس انا عندي سؤال انا مبتدء وغير متفرغ  وأريد ان اتبع استراتيجية للعمل بس تكون علي الربع ساعة وانا مش طماع مش عايزغير 20 نقطة فقط كل يوم وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور اخوي 
> بس انا عندي سؤال انا مبتدء وغير متفرغ وأريد ان اتبع استراتيجية للعمل بس تكون علي الربع ساعة وانا مش طماع مش عايزغير 20 نقطة فقط كل يوم وجزاكم الله خير

 الاخ الكريم / عاطف معذرة عن التأخير ان شاء الله سأرفق لك مؤشر الربح الوفير يصلح للمبتدئين و يصلح لفريم ربع ساعة  فانتظرنى

----------


## foxsahara

أخي أحمد ، نجد في التحليلات والتوصيات التي يقوم بها الاخوان أنو الدخول سيكون من النقطة كذا ،والهدف سيكون النقطة كذا والستوب كذا (أي ذكر القيمة بالضبط) ..
سؤالي كيف يتعرف هؤلاء الاخوة على هذه القيم ؟ وهل هي دقيقة أم تقريبية؟ ..
فنحن المبتدئين يصعب علينا تحديد مجرد الاتجاه فبالأحرى القيم !..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي أحمد ، نجد في التحليلات والتوصيات التي يقوم بها الاخوان أنو الدخول سيكون من النقطة كذا ،والهدف سيكون النقطة كذا والستوب كذا (أي ذكر القيمة بالضبط) ..
> سؤالي كيف يتعرف هؤلاء الاخوة على هذه القيم ؟ وهل هي دقيقة أم تقريبية؟ ..
> فنحن المبتدئين يصعب علينا تحديد مجرد الاتجاه فبالأحرى القيم !..

 اخى الكريم لم يصل الاخوان لهذا المستوى الا بالصبر  و القراءة و العمل ديمو 6 شهور على الاقل ان شاء الله تكون زيهم و احسن

----------


## rafid_hameed

اخي الاستاذ احمد... السلام عليكم
في البدء اود ان اشكرك على مساعدك الجميلة والوفيرة بالمعلومات لي وللاخرين من الاخوة
واشكرك شكر جزيل على المعلومات المفيدة الموجودة في رابط اخروهو(نبتدي منين الحكاية) واتمنى كما يتمنى الكثير ان تغنينا بالمعلومات الجديدة والتي نحن ننتظرها منك بشوق
وان تجعل ماكتبت على شكل ملف وورد لكي يسهل طبعه وتداول المعلومات للاخرين على غرار كتاب فوركس للمبدئين
اود ان اسالك وانا سالت في رابط اخر عن مشكلة لدي وهي ان الميتاتريد مايضبط معي
يعني حاولت اجرب كل الخطوات وما ضبط معي 
المشكلة انه عندما اعمل الخطوة الثانية من التسجيل تطلع الي المزودات وعليها اشارة حظر حمرة ويفشل التسجل 
ممكن المساعدة في هذا الموضوع

----------


## foxsahara

لدي سؤال أيضا بخصوص التريد .. وبالضبط التوقيت فيه ..
حيث ألاحظ أنه يعطيني توقيتا زائدا عن توقيتي بساعة واحدة ، فمثلا إذا كانت عندي الساعة الثامنة صباحا ،يكون التوقيت فيه هو التاسعة صباحا (أعرف التوقيت من خلال فريم الدقيقة) ..
فهل من طريقة لضبط توقيته علما أن توقيتي هو كرينتش ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الاستاذ احمد... السلام عليكم
> في البدء اود ان اشكرك على مساعدك الجميلة والوفيرة بالمعلومات لي وللاخرين من الاخوة
> واشكرك شكر جزيل على المعلومات المفيدة الموجودة في رابط اخروهو(نبتدي منين الحكاية) واتمنى كما يتمنى الكثير ان تغنينا بالمعلومات الجديدة والتي نحن ننتظرها منك بشوق
> وان تجعل ماكتبت على شكل ملف وورد لكي يسهل طبعه وتداول المعلومات للاخرين على غرار كتاب فوركس للمبدئين غالى و الطلب بسيط مرفق الملفاود ان اسالك وانا سالت في رابط اخر عن مشكلة لدي وهي ان الميتاتريد مايضبط معي
> يعني حاولت اجرب كل الخطوات وما ضبط معي 
> المشكلة انه عندما اعمل الخطوة الثانية من التسجيل تطلع الي المزودات وعليها اشارة حظر حمرة ويفشل التسجل   تم الاجابة على السؤال فى الرابط نفسهممكن المساعدة في هذا الموضوع

 تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لدي سؤال أيضا بخصوص التريد .. وبالضبط التوقيت فيه .. حيث ألاحظ أنه يعطيني توقيتا زائدا عن توقيتي بساعة واحدة ، فمثلا إذا كانت عندي الساعة الثامنة صباحا ،يكون التوقيت فيه هو التاسعة صباحا (أعرف التوقيت من خلال فريم الدقيقة) .. فهل من طريقة لضبط توقيته علما أن توقيتي هو كرينتش ؟

 الاخ العزيز جدا هذا هو توقيت البرنامج حسب السرفر الخاص به و لا توجد مشكلة  تقبل ودى

----------


## المرجوووج

ممكن شرح كيف المؤشر او الاكسبيرت يعطي تنبيه عند تحقق الشروط يعني مثلا اذا الموفج افرج 5 تقاطع مع 10 للاعلى يعطيني تنبيه ويكتب فيه شراء او بيع وسعر الدخول ونقاط الوقف واخذ الربح الي انا اكون حددتها سابقا في البرنامج لكن كيف يعطي تنبيه في مربع صغير يبين وقت الدخول وغيرها من الاعدادات مثل مؤشرالانفجار السعري الذهبي للاخ وضاح وشكرا على مجهوداتك اخوي في الرد على الاستفسارات

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن شرح كيف المؤشر او الاكسبيرت يعطي تنبيه عند تحقق الشروط يعني مثلا اذا الموفج افرج 5 تقاطع مع 10 للاعلى يعطيني تنبيه ويكتب فيه شراء او بيع وسعر الدخول ونقاط الوقف واخذ الربح الي انا اكون حددتها سابقا في البرنامج لكن كيف يعطي تنبيه في مربع صغير يبين وقت الدخول وغيرها من الاعدادات مثل مؤشرالانفجار السعري الذهبي للاخ وضاح وشكرا على مجهوداتك اخوي في الرد على الاستفسارات

 الامر المسؤل عن شاشه التنبيه هو  Alert لمزيد من المعلومات راجع موضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16713.html

----------


## المرجوووج

> الامر المسؤل عن شاشه التنبيه هو   Alert لمزيد من المعلومات راجع موضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16713.html

 اخوي مشكور على الرد ولكن للاسف راجعت الموضوع من 14 صفحه وداخ راسي ولا وصلت للمطلوب انا اعرف ان الامر Alert هو المسؤول عن شاشة التنبيه ولكن اين اضعه قبل اوردر سند او وين بالضبط يعني انا ابي اعرف متى الاكسبيرت يفتح الصفقه ومتى يعدل على الصفقه ومتى يغلق الصفقه اي اذا فتح صفقه يظهر تنبيه يقول الصفقه فتحت واذا عدل ايضا يظهر تنبيه واذا اغلق ايضا

----------


## ziad1

استاذي احمد لو سمحت ما المقصود بالباك تست هل هو ملف يوضع في الميتا تريدر ويعمل الباك تست او هو عبارة عن تطبيق اي استراتيجية او اختبار للايام الماضية بالنظر
شاكرا ومقدر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوي مشكور على الرد ولكن للاسف راجعت الموضوع من 14 صفحه وداخ راسي ولا وصلت للمطلوب انا اعرف ان الامر Alert هو المسؤول عن شاشة التنبيه ولكن اين اضعه قبل اوردر سند او وين بالضبط يعني انا ابي اعرف متى الاكسبيرت يفتح الصفقه ومتى يعدل على الصفقه ومتى يغلق الصفقه اي اذا فتح صفقه يظهر تنبيه يقول الصفقه فتحت واذا عدل ايضا يظهر تنبيه واذا اغلق ايضا

   افهم من كلامك انك عندك فكرة عن البرمجة اذا كان الامر كذلك ارسل لك مثال و ان لم يكن  ارجو توضيح المقصود بشكل اكثر و سلامتك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي احمد لو سمحت ما المقصود بالباك تست هل هو ملف يوضع في الميتا تريدر ويعمل الباك تست او هو عبارة عن تطبيق اي استراتيجية او اختبار للايام الماضية بالنظر
> شاكرا ومقدر

   الاخ الكريم الباك تست هو اعادة اختبار استرتيجية ما على الخرائط بأثر رجعى و يمكن عمله يدوى و هو ان تضع كل عناصر الاسترتيجية على التشارت ثم ترج لتواريخ سابقة لترى صدق النتائج و يمكن عمله اليا و هذا ما شرحه اخونا مادر قبل الرحيل فى الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...163#post206163

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> افهم من كلامك انك عندك فكرة عن البرمجة اذا كان الامر كذلك ارسل لك مثال و ان لم يكن  ارجو توضيح المقصود بشكل اكثر  و سلامتك

 اليك هذا النموذج اخى العزيز 

```
// الشراء
  if(Close[pos]>Close[pos+1]&&Close[pos]>High[pos+1]
  &&(Close[pos]-Low[pos])>(High[pos]-Close[pos])
  && iMACD(NULL,0,12,26,9,PRICE_CLOSE,MODE_MAIN,pos)<0
  && iMACD(NULL,0,12,26,9,PRICE_CLOSE,MODE_MAIN,pos+1)<0)
  
  {
  Alert("Buy");
  ExtMapBuffer1[pos]=Low[pos]- 10*Point  ;
  }
    else
    {
    ExtMapBuffer1[pos]=0;
    }
```

----------


## sasoam

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الحق اخوتى فى الله انا مبتدئه بجد ولا اعرف شيئا عن  سوق الاموال وكنت ابتديت احاول من  اسبوعين جمع بعض المعلومات بس الامتحانات عطلتنى . المهم انا اشتركت فعلا بحساب وهمى وعندى تقريبا المعلومات ع الجهاز بس للاسف لسه حاسه الموضوع صعب بلاضافه الى ان المعلومات الى عندى كتييييييييييييييييييييير جدا وحسيتانى رميت نفسى فى بحر  المهم اريد نصيحه بجد ابدا ازاى او منين البيانات الحمد لله متوفره من الموقع بس لغايه الان موش عارفه ابتدى عمليه البيع والشراء فى الحساب الوهمى . :Cry Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   الحق اخوتى فى الله انا مبتدئه بجد ولا اعرف شيئا عن سوق الاموال وكنت ابتديت احاول من اسبوعين جمع بعض المعلومات بس الامتحانات عطلتنى . المهم انا اشتركت فعلا بحساب وهمى وعندى تقريبا المعلومات ع الجهاز بس للاسف لسه حاسه الموضوع صعب بلاضافه الى ان المعلومات الى عندى كتييييييييييييييييييييير جدا وحسيتانى رميت نفسى فى بحر المهم اريد نصيحه بجد ابدا ازاى او منين البيانات الحمد لله متوفره من الموقع بس لغايه الان موش عارفه ابتدى عمليه البيع والشراء فى الحساب الوهمى .

 الاخت الكريمة و لا يهمك كلنا بدءنا كدة اليك البدايةhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## هيثم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مبتدىء في سوق الفوركس ولكن الحمد الله أستفدت من المنتدى الكبير بأهله الذي له بعد الله كل الفضل  (عندي  سؤالين)
س1/ هل يوجد مؤشر يحدد أو يبين كمية العرض والطلب؟
س2/ وإذا كانت أرباحي في الحساب الحقيقي نقطتين أوأربعة نقاط مثلاً وكنت أفتح وأغلق العقود بهذه النقاط بكثره هل تقبل بها الشركة أو توقف حسابي وإذاكان الكلام هذا صحيح ماهو أقل النقاط؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا مبتدىء في سوق الفوركس ولكن الحمد الله أستفدت من المنتدى الكبير بأهله الذي له بعد الله كل الفضل (عندي سؤالين)
> س1/ هل يوجد مؤشر يحدد أو يبين كمية العرض والطلب؟ يوجد مؤشر الحجم volume  و هو موجود فى الميتاتريدر  و لكنه خداع لانه يوضح العرض و الطلب بالنسبة للبروكر(الشركة) بتاعك مش للسوق كلهس2/ وإذا كانت أرباحي في الحساب الحقيقي نقطتين أوأربعة نقاط مثلاً وكنت أفتح وأغلق العقود بهذه النقاط بكثره هل تقبل بها الشركة أو توقف حسابي وإذاكان الكلام هذا صحيح ماهو أقل النقاط؟ الشركات لا تمانع من اى مكسب حتى لو كان نقطة واحدة و لكنها تمانع اذا كان المكسب اقل من 5 نقط و العقود عددها كبيييير هنا بعض الشركات ترفض هذا الامر

 الاجابة باللون الاحمر   واهلا بيك فى اى استفسار

----------


## هيثم أحمد

مشكور وماقصرت يا أستاذي 
لاكن إداكانت العقود (في أوقات متفرقة)ماهي في نفس الوقت وعددها ليس كثير مثلا أثنين أو ثلاثة

----------


## هيثم أحمد

وكل يوم على هذا الحال مايطفشو

----------


## أوكسجين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي الفاضل هل بإمكانك إرشادي إلى كيفية رفع الشارت في المشاركة ؟ 
وجزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وكل يوم على هذا الحال مايطفشو

 بالطريقة دى .. ما فيش مشكلة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> أخي الفاضل هل بإمكانك إرشادي إلى كيفية رفع الشارت في المشاركة ؟ 
> وجزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه .

 اخى الكريم اختار التشارت المرغوب فيه ثم اضغط كما بالصورة الاولى تم حفظ الصورة على جهازك   من شاشدة المنتدى اختار ارفق ملف فى مشاركة كما بالصورة  و تقبل ودى

----------


## Alshourbagy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي اكريم بالنسبه للشارت الخاص بشركة اف اكس سول..كيف يمكنني حفظه علي الكمبيوتر؟  لي سؤال أخر  اجد في خانة ALAرقم 1 حتي لو لم أقم بفتح عقد....هل يوجد توضيح؟     اذا كان حسابي بالدولار و أريد المتاجره علي زوج لايعتمد علي الدولار...فكيف تتم العمليه مع الشركه؟ و كم تتكلف؟   وجزاك الله خير  
الشوربجي

----------


## هيثم أحمد

> مشكور وماقصرت يا أستاذي 
> لاكن إداكانت العقود (في أوقات متفرقة)ماهي في نفس الوقت وعددها ليس كثير مثلا أثنين أو ثلاثة

 مثلا ثلاث عقود في الصفقة الواحدة 
 وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مثلا ثلاث عقود في الصفقة الواحدة 
> وجزاك الله خير

 ممكن 3 عقود بس جربها على ديمو الشركة المتعامل معاها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله     أخي اكريم بالنسبه للشارت الخاص بشركة اف اكس سول..كيف يمكنني حفظه علي الكمبيوتر؟

 بكل اسف ليس لدى فكرة عن فوكسل و لكن  اى صورة على الشاشة حتى لو كتابة  اضغط من لوحة المفاتيح print screen ثم انتقل لبرنامج الرسام فى الوندوز paint edit paste كما فعلت انا فى الصورة المرفقة   

> لي سؤال أخر اجد في خانة ALAرقم 1 حتي لو لم أقم بفتح عقد....هل يوجد توضيح؟

 بكل اسف ليس لدى فكرة عن فوكسل  

> اذا كان حسابي بالدولار و أريد المتاجره علي زوج لايعتمد علي الدولار...فكيف تتم العمليه مع الشركه؟ و كم تتكلف؟    وجزاك الله خير     الشوربجي

 لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى التعامل و يسمى هذا الزوج بالكروس و كل ما فى الامر ان الاسبريد بيزيد شوية ارجع لشاشة التداول لتعرف كم هو الاسبريد    تقبل ودى

----------


## أوكسجين

ألف شكر أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ألف شكر أخي الكريم جزاك الله خير ..

 و دى طريقة تانية
اى صورة على الشاشة حتى لو كتابة  اضغط من لوحة المفاتيح print screen ثم انتقل لبرنامج الرسام فى الوندوز paint edit paste كما فعلت انا فى الصورة المرفقة فىالمشاركة السابقة

----------


## Alshourbagy

> لا يوجد اى مشكلة فى التعامل و يسمى هذا الزوج بالكروس و كل ما فى الامر ان الاسبريد بيزيد شوية ارجع لشاشة التداول لتعرف كم هو الاسبريد    تقبل ودى

    
الأخ الكريم أحمد حنفي....
شاكر لردك علس أسئلتي....أريد توضيح أكثر بخصوص هذه النقطه...ان كان حسابي بالدولار و أريد المتاجره علي زوج لايعتمد علي الدولار و ليكن اليورو/باوند....فهل  الاسبريد في هذه الحاله خاص باليورو/باوند.....أم يحسب للدولار امام اليورو أو الباوند حسب شراء أو بيع؟ 
مع الشكر  
الشوربجي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ الكريم أحمد حنفي.... شاكر لردك علس أسئلتي....أريد توضيح أكثر بخصوص هذه النقطه...ان كان حسابي بالدولار و أريد المتاجره علي زوج لايعتمد علي الدولار و ليكن اليورو/باوند....فهل الاسبريد في هذه الحاله خاص باليورو/باوند.....أم يحسب للدولار امام اليورو أو الباوند حسب شراء أو بيع؟  مع الشكر   الشوربجي

   الاخ الكريم / الشوربجي عادة يكون الحساب بدولار و تسطيع المتاجرة باى زوج مرتبطا بالدولار او غير مرتبط (كروس) . اما الاسبريد فلا علاقة له بالامر . فمثلا الزوج يورو/باوند الاسبريد  3 نقط و يوجد كروسات اخرى الاسبريد 9 نقط و هكذا....

----------


## Fox

*السلام عليكم
اخواني، أطلب منكم ان ترشدوني بتفصيل ممــــــــــــــل كيف أضيف مؤشر الى ميتاتريدر او آلتريد
جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## Fox

السلام عليكم!!!!!!

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم!!!!!!

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## Fox

*السلام عليكم
اخواني، أطلب منكم ان ترشدوني بتفصيل ممــــــــــــــل كيف أضيف مؤشر الى ميتاتريدر او آلتريد
جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *السلام عليكم*  *اخواني، أطلب منكم ان ترشدوني بتفصيل ممــــــــــــــل كيف أضيف مؤشر الى ميتاتريدر او آلتريد*  *جزاكم الله خيرا*

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته بالتفصيل الممممممممممممل 1- حمل الملف 2- فك الضغط 3- انسخ المؤشر المفكوك 4- اتجه الى البرنامج التريد او ميتاتريدر اضغط كلك يمين "يمين يا اخى مش دى التانية" انظر الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

5- اختار بروبارتس 6- ثم اكسبرتس الصورة

----------


## Fox

اخي  والله شرحك ممتع واعجبني لكن ليس ممممممممملا هههها
شكرا اخي امزح معك ولكن عندي سؤال
 كيف اقوم ب
- فك الضغط
- نسخ المؤشر المفكوك
شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

7-اذهب الى اندكيتورز (الصورة) 8-الصق الملف المنسوخ فى الخطوة 3 9-اخرج من كل الشاشات حتى شاشة التداول اذا كانت مفتوحة 10-افتح البرنامج مرة اخرى 11-اذهب لاضافة مؤشر ستجد المؤشر موجود 12-اى خطوة مش عجباك قوللى عليها فى ملل اكتر من كدة تقبل ودى

----------


## Fox

اخي هذه الفردات - فك الضغط....- حيرتني!!!!!
هل يمكن شرح الخطوات بالصور فقط
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## Alshourbagy

> الاخ الكريم / الشوربجي عادة يكون الحساب بدولار و تسطيع المتاجرة باى زوج مرتبطا بالدولار او غير مرتبط (كروس) . اما الاسبريد فلا علاقة له بالامر . فمثلا الزوج يورو/باوند الاسبريد  3 نقط و يوجد كروسات اخرى الاسبريد 9 نقط و هكذا....

 الأخ أحمد حنفي 
خالص شكري و امتناني لتوضيحك :Smile:  
الشوربجي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ أحمد حنفي 
> خالص شكري و امتناني لتوضيحك 
> الشوربجي

 اخى الكريم تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي هذه الفردات - فك الضغط....- حيرتني!!!!!
> هل يمكن شرح الخطوات بالصور فقط
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اخى الكريم عادة ما ترسل المؤشرات عن طريق ضغط الملف فيصبح نهاية اسم المؤشر .rar او zip هنا لابد فك الضغط انظر الصورة فيصبح  نهاية اسم المؤشر mq4 هنا انسخ الملف و اتبع الخطوات التالية لخطوة النسخ  تقبل ودى

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

بالتوفيق ابو حميد ربي يسعدك بقدر ما بتساعد اخوانك  ويجازيك كل الخير يا وش الخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بالتوفيق ابو حميد ربي يسعدك بقدر ما بتساعد اخوانك   ويجازيك كل الخير يا وش الخير

   يا عم ده جزء من فضلك علينا ربنا يخليك اخويا / اشرف طيب و الله انا ما صدقتش عنيا لما شفت اسمك بجد اشكرك

----------


## foxsahara

أخي أحمد أريد لو ممكن مصادر او معلومات مفصلة جدا حول مميزات الأزواج وطبيعة كل واحد منهم وطريقة تحركه ، ومقدار نقطه اليويمية والاسبوعية وغيرها ..
وذلك حتى يسهل علي معرفة سلوك العملات وبالتالي الاختيار بينها .. وشكرا لك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي أحمد أريد لو ممكن مصادر او معلومات مفصلة جدا حول مميزات الأزواج وطبيعة كل واحد منهم وطريقة تحركه ، ومقدار نقطه اليويمية والاسبوعية وغيرها ..
> وذلك حتى يسهل علي معرفة سلوك العملات وبالتالي الاختيار بينها .. وشكرا لك

 جاري البحث عن المطلوب

----------


## herohok

يا ابو حميد سؤال قديم شويه بس معلش... عايز اعرف الفرق بين sell stop ...sell limit buy stop....buy limit وعايزين نشوفك قريب ياغالي...وسلملي علي الوالد وبلغه سلامي وتحياتي (امانه يا احمد)

----------


## جديد فوركس

كيف ارسم خط الترند على الميتا تريدر ؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا ابو حميد سؤال قديم شويه بس معلش... عايز اعرف الفرق بين sell stop ...sell limit buy stop....buy limit وعايزين نشوفك قريب ياغالي...وسلملي علي الوالد وبلغه سلامي وتحياتي (امانه يا احمد)

 منقول من شرح استاذنا ابو عاصم *- Buy – Entry Limit* *الشراء لسعر مرتد** :* ** *.** * *ويستخدم هذا**الأمر عند توقع نزول الزوج إلى سعر معين ثم ارتداده من هناك لمواصلة الطلوع مرة**أخرى**  * *- Buy – Entry Stop* *الشراء على الاختراق** :**  * *.**  * *ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع صعود الزوج إلى نقطه يتم اختراقها ومواصلة**الصعود إلى أعلى**  * *. * *- Sell – Market Order* *البيع بسعر السوق** :*** *.*** *ويستخدم هذا**الأمر عند الرغبة في تفعيل صفقه بيع على سعر السوق الحالي*** *.* * * *- Sell – Entry Limit* *البيع**لسعر مرتد** :*** *.*** *ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع صعود الزوج إلى**سعر معين ثم ارتداده من هناك لمواصلة النزول مرة أخرى*** *.* 
و السلام وصل و هو بيسلم عليك
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف ارسم خط الترند على الميتا تريدر ؟؟؟

 اخويا العزيز / جديد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html ستجد فكرة طيبة عن رسم الترند و الدعم و المقاومة و تحت امرك فى اى استفسار و تسلم يا غالى

----------


## samob

اخي الطريم احمد بارك الله فيك عندي سؤال لو تكرمت وهو كيف يمكنني اضافت احد الشرتات للتريدر :72 72:   مثلا اليور و كندي _الاسترالي كندي فهي غير موجوده اصلا في برنامجي بحثت عنها في كل مكان :Eh S(10):

----------


## samob

الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الطريم احمد بارك الله فيك عندي سؤال لو تكرمت وهو كيف يمكنني اضافت احد الشرتات للتريدر  مثلا اليور و كندي _الاسترالي كندي فهي غير موجوده اصلا في برنامجي بحثت عنها في كل مكان

 اخى الكريم
الشرح على الصورة المرفقة

----------


## samob

> اخى الكريم
> الشرح على الصورة المرفقة

 اخي الكريم احمد فعلت المطلوب ولكني كما ذكرت هي ليست موجوده عندي في الليسته اصلا

----------


## foxsahara

اضغط على أي عملة موجودة تظهر عندك بكليك يمين ، ثم ShowAll

----------


## samob

> اضغط على أي عملة موجودة تظهر عندك بكليك يمين ، ثم ShowAll

 هي ليست موجوده عندي في الليسته اصلا تقبل احترامي :Thumb:

----------


## foxsahara

> هي ليست موجوده عندي في الليسته اصلا  تقبل احترامي

 - الطريقة شغالة فقط مع برامج عائلة الميتاتريد والتريد 
- اضغط على Ctrl+M
- ستظهر لك لائحة العملات
- كليك يمين على اي عملة واختر شو أل
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> - الطريقة شغالة فقط مع برامج عائلة الميتاتريد والتريد  - اضغط على Ctrl+M - ستظهر لك لائحة العملات - كليك يمين على اي عملة واختر شو أل تقبل تحياتي

 مشكور  اخويا foxsahara على الاهتمام و الرد اخويا samob  انت شغال على عائلة الميتاتريدر طبعا اتبع الكلام السابق و حدد لى المشكلة بالضبط

----------


## samob

> مشكور اخويا foxsahara  على الاهتمام و الرد اخويا samob  انت شغال على عائلة الميتاتريدر طبعا اتبع الكلام السابق و حدد لى المشكلة بالضبط

 عزيزي احمد
المشكله هي اني شغال على كراون فوركس على الميتاتريد وعندي على الليسته غبر موجود
الازواج المذكوره اعلاه ليست موجوده نهاءي اما الطريقه التي ذكرتها انت او الا الفوكس
فانا اعلمها جيدا ولكنها فعاله فقط في حال ان تكون الازواج على الليسته اما في حال عدم وجودها نهاءي فما العمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(10):   :4:

----------


## salem11

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد شركة وساطه لا يتطلب للتداول عن طريقها انزال برنامج التداول يعني ادخل على الموقع الرسمي لشركة الوساطه واضع الباسورد ويفتح شاشة التداول-----------وشكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيزي احمد
> المشكله هي اني شغال على كراون فوركس على الميتاتريد وعندي على الليسته غبر موجود
> الازواج المذكوره اعلاه ليست موجوده نهاءي اما الطريقه التي ذكرتها انت او الا الفوكس
> فانا اعلمها جيدا ولكنها فعاله فقط في حال ان تكون الازواج على الليسته اما في حال عدم وجودها نهاءي فما العمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الاخ الكريم انا ليس لدى اى فكرة عن شركة كراون و اكيد السرفر بتاعها مفهوش الازواج دى

----------


## samob

> الاخ الكريم   انا ليس لدى اى فكرة عن شركة كراون و اكيد السرفر بتاعها مفهوش الازواج دى

 مش مهم اخي احمد ما حبكت اوي على الجوزين دول اشكرك على جهدك معي وعلى المواضيع القيمه التي تضعها

----------


## salem11

> اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل يوجد شركة وساطه لا يتطلب للتداول عن طريقها انزال برنامج التداول يعني ادخل على الموقع الرسمي لشركة الوساطه واضع الباسورد ويفتح شاشة التداول-----------وشكرا جزيلا لكم

 هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جديد فوركس

السلام عليكم
هل السوق الاوروبى هو نفسه سوق لندن ؟؟
ومتى يفتتح كلامنهما ؟؟  بتوقيت مكه المكرمة
والسلام عليكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> هل السوق الاوروبى هو نفسه سوق لندن ؟؟
> ومتى يفتتح كلامنهما ؟؟ بتوقيت مكه المكرمة
> والسلام عليكم

 الاخ العزيز / جديد   السوق الاوروبى يشمل اسواق لندن و باريس و فرانكفورت يفتح الساعة 9 مكة المكرمة و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## salem11

> هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يا جماعة الخير جاوبو على سؤالي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هل يوجد شركة وساطه لا يتطلب للتداول عن طريقها انزال برنامج التداول يعني ادخل على الموقع الرسمي لشركة الوساطه واضع الباسورد ويفتح شاشة التداول-----------وشكرا جزيلا لكم

 اخى الكريم اولا معذرة على التأخير فى الرد ثانيا اشكرك على تنبيهى ثالثا كل الشركات لها شاشة تداول منفصلة عن موقع الشركة تقبل ودى

----------


## salem11

> اخى الكريم  اولا معذرة على التأخير فى الرد ثانيا اشكرك على تنبيهى ثالثا كل الشركات لها شاشة تداول منفصلة عن موقع الشركة  تقبل ودى

 الف شكر اخوي احمد

----------


## جديد فوركس

> الاخ العزيز / جديد   السوق الاوروبى يشمل اسواق لندن و باريس و فرانكفورت يفتح الساعة 9 مكة المكرمة و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

 شكرا على الرد  ولكن هناك من يقول بان السوق الاوروبى يفتح قبل سوق لندن بساعة اى انه يفتح الساعة العاشرة صباحا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ؟؟؟ فايهما صح

----------


## جديد فوركس

سؤال بخصوص شركة ugmfx 
كيف افتح حساب تجريبى به 1500 دولار فقط ؟
كيف اضغ التريلنق ستوب : هل يجب ان اضع ستوب لوز وتيك بروفت لكى يتفعل عندى التريلنق ستوب ؟
هل يمكن تنسيق حسابى : ان افتح فولدرات وكل فولدر اخصصه ليوم مثلا او اسبوع ؟
ارجو الا اكون قد ثقلت عليكم بالاسئلة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا على الرد ولكن هناك من يقول بان السوق الاوروبى يفتح قبل سوق لندن بساعة اى انه يفتح الساعة العاشرة صباحا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ؟؟؟ فايهما صح

 السوق الاوربى ليس سوق لندن فحسب هناك فرانكفورت و طبعا يوجد فرق توقيت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال بخصوص شركة ugmfx 
> كيف افتح حساب تجريبى به 1500 دولار فقط ؟
> كيف اضغ التريلنق ستوب : هل يجب ان اضع ستوب لوز وتيك بروفت لكى يتفعل عندى التريلنق ستوب ؟
> هل يمكن تنسيق حسابى : ان افتح فولدرات وكل فولدر اخصصه ليوم مثلا او اسبوع ؟
> ارجو الا اكون قد ثقلت عليكم بالاسئلة

 انتظر رد الخبراء فى هذا الشأن انا مش خبير قوى فى شاشة الشركة دى

----------


## foxsahara

أخي أحمد ، عندك أي معلومات عن طبيعة العملات والعلاقة فيما بينها .. 
وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال بخصوص شركة ugmfx  
> كيف افتح حساب تجريبى به 1500 دولار فقط ؟  تفتح حساب ب 5000 دولار وتخسر نفسك لغاية متوصل الى 1500 دولار  
> كيف اضغ التريلنق ستوب : هل يجب ان اضع ستوب لوز وتيك بروفت لكى يتفعل عندى التريلنق ستوب ؟ التريلنق استوب مثل اى برنامج ميتاتريدر بعد فتح الاوردر وبالاشارة بالزرار اليمين للماوس هتلاقى trailing stop  تختار المقدار اللى انت عايزه  وطبيعى تضع استوب لانه بيقبلها عادى تحط تريلنج استوب لكن ازاى هيحركه وهو مش موجود  
> هل يمكن تنسيق حسابى : ان افتح فولدرات وكل فولدر اخصصه ليوم مثلا او اسبوع ؟
> ارجو الا اكون قد ثقلت عليكم بالاسئلة   لا مينفعش مشفتش برنامج ميتاتريدر بيقبل كده او حتى غيره

 اهلا بيك فى اى اسئلة

----------


## جديد فوركس

> السوق الاوربى ليس سوق لندن فحسب هناك فرانكفورت و طبعا يوجد فرق توقيت

 اكرر نفس السؤال فهل من اجابة واضحة ؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الف شكر اخوي احمد

 تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي أحمد ، عندك أي معلومات عن طبيعة العملات والعلاقة فيما بينها .. 
> وشكرا جزيلا لك

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم كل معلوماتى بالصورة المرفقة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السوق الاوربى ليس سوق لندن فحسب  هناك فرانكفورت و طبعا يوجد فرق توقيت

 كدة الكلام يبقى صح 100 % السوق الاوربى يبدء قبل سوق لندن بساعة فعلا  و علشان تتأكد اليك الرابط Major Stock Markets  و تقبل ودى

----------


## جديد فوركس

حاولت رسم خطوط فابيوناتشى  ومرفق شارت 4 ساعلت لليورو 
هل رسمتها بصورة صحيحة ؟
وكيف اححد السعر على نقاط خطوط الفيبو ( مثلا خط 50 يقابل اى سعر ؟ )

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حاولت رسم خطوط فابيوناتشى ومرفق شارت 4 ساعلت لليورو 
> هل رسمتها بصورة صحيحة ؟
> وكيف اححد السعر على نقاط خطوط الفيبو ( مثلا خط 50 يقابل اى سعر ؟ )

 الاخ الكريم /  الرسم 100% المؤشر المطلوب موجود فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17029.html تقبل ودى

----------


## جديد فوركس

aشكرا جزيلا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> aشكرا جزيلا

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## sasoam

اجيب الرسومات دى منين عشان اقدر ارسم عليه؟          يعنى  من اين احضر الرسم البيانى لكى استطيع الرسم عليه ؟   وعفوا على سؤالى لكنى مبتئه حقا وارغب فى التعلم   وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اجيب الرسومات دى منين عشان اقدر ارسم عليه؟ يعنى من اين احضر الرسم البيانى لكى استطيع الرسم عليه ؟ وعفوا على سؤالى لكنى مبتئه حقا وارغب فى التعلم وشكرا

   الاخت الكريمة  الرسومات دى بتيجى من عائلة برامج الميتا تريدر و افضلهم التريد اتفضلى حمليه من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23926.html ثم اتبعى الخطوات فى الرابط التالى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html لتركيب و تشغيل الرسومات و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال 24 ساعة فى اليوم 7 فى الاسبوع

----------


## جديد فوركس

عدنا   :Regular Smile:  : هل يمكن عمل باك تست يدوى على عملة معينة ؟ اكرر يدوى وليس بواسطة اى نوع من البرامج ولا الاكسبيرتس ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عدنا  : هل يمكن عمل باك تست يدوى على عملة معينة ؟ اكرر يدوى وليس بواسطة اى نوع من البرامج ولا الاكسبيرتس ؟

 طبعا ممكن اضف مؤشراتك على الشارت و حرك الشارت للخلف  و تابع بنفسك و تقبل ودى

----------


## جديد فوركس

حاولت ذلك  اكثر من مرة .. ولكن الشارت يتحرك فجاة ويرجع الى الوقت الحالى

----------


## man_fx

:A004:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حاولت ذلك اكثر من مرة .. ولكن الشارت يتحرك فجاة ويرجع الى الوقت الحالى

 اخى الكريم / جديد فوركس اضغط على الزر فى الصورة يمنع رجوع الشاشة كما كانت نقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 

 و فقك الله مشكور لمرورك الكريم

----------


## هيثم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي
هل يوجد موقع فيه جدول (للأخبار الأسبوعية) و(الأخبار المباشرة) ويكون موثوق به وياريت يكون بالعربي.....

----------


## ابو الحاج

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام لو كان زوج من الازواج في ترند صاعد منذ أشهر وحاولت رسم خطوط الفيبو على هذا الترند كيف يمكن الاستفادة منها في الفريمات الأصغر مع ملاحظة تباعد المسافة بين خطوط الترند لمئات النقاط
مثالي هذا على زوج الاسترليني / ين على فريم المنثلي 
سؤالي الثاني 
كيف يمكنني التفريق بين اختبار مستوى من المستويات واختراق هذا المستوى هل هو بعدد من النقاط ام من خلال استنفاذ الحركة اليومية 
ودمتم

----------


## NewFX

ما هي ال NFA ؟؟

----------


## ابو الحاج

> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
> الاخوة الكرام لو كان زوج من الازواج في ترند صاعد منذ أشهر وحاولت رسم خطوط الفيبو على هذا الترند كيف يمكن الاستفادة منها في الفريمات الأصغر مع ملاحظة تباعد المسافة بين خطوط الترند لمئات النقاط
> مثالي هذا على زوج الاسترليني / ين على فريم المنثلي 
> سؤالي الثاني 
> كيف يمكنني التفريق بين اختبار مستوى من المستويات واختراق هذا المستوى هل هو بعدد من النقاط ام من خلال استنفاذ الحركة اليومية 
> ودمتم

 لا تنسونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## abderrahmane

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
مشكورين يا اخوة على المبادرة الطيبة.
انا عندي كم سؤال المرجو اجابتي عليهم و لكم الشكر الجزيل.
1- ماهي سلبيات الدخول في صقة بيع و شراء في نفس الوقت المسمى بالهيدج؟
2- في كثير من برامج التداول لما انت تعمل order بيطلب منك الحجم. كيف تختار الحجم علما ان محفظتك فيها 200 $ على سبيل المثال. و ارجو هنا التوضيح لنسبة المارجن؟
و يعطيكم العافية. :Asvc:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هي ال NFA ؟؟

 الاخ الكريم  هي هيئة للتأمين و الرقابة على شركات الفوركس  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو الحاج   _بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
> الاخوة الكرام لو كان زوج من الازواج في ترند صاعد منذ أشهر وحاولت رسم خطوط الفيبو على هذا الترند كيف يمكن الاستفادة منها في الفريمات الأصغر مع ملاحظة تباعد المسافة بين خطوط الترند لمئات النقاط
> مثالي هذا على زوج الاسترليني / ين على فريم المنثلي_ _مهو انت ترسمها على المنثلى__و بعدين تروح للويكلى تجد الخطوط مرسومة و تمثل دعم و مقاومة قوية جدا__اذا بعدت اكتر من كدة الساعة مثلا__هيبقى صعب انك تشوفها سؤالي الثاني 
> كيف يمكنني التفريق بين اختبار مستوى من المستويات واختراق هذا المستوى هل هو بعدد من النقاط ام من خلال استنفاذ الحركة اليومية__تشوفها__اما ان تغلق شمعة بعد الخط و يليها شمعتين كاملتين بعده__او تجاوز الخط بنسبة 3% من اجمالى الترند__راجع موضوع الفلتر فى الرابط__https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html  
> ودمتم_

 اخى الكريم  هو احنا نقدر ننساك كان عطل فنى و عدنا و لله الحمد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأمر يحتاج دورة تدريبية في القاهرة ..
> الموضوع كبير .. 
> نرجو من يعلم بوجود اي جهه تعقد دورات في مجال الفوركس وخاصة تشغيل واحتراف برنامج شركة FXCM الإتصال مع الشكر  [email protected]

 اخى الكريم اقسم بالله العظيم  اننى ما تعلمت الفوركس الا من خلال هذا المنتدى و احذر من الشركات النصابة -وهم كثر- فى دورات الفوركس

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
> مشكورين يا اخوة على المبادرة الطيبة.
> انا عندي كم سؤال المرجو اجابتي عليهم و لكم الشكر الجزيل.
> 1- ماهي سلبيات الدخول في صقة بيع و شراء في نفس الوقت المسمى بالهيدج؟ السلبية الوحيدة انك عندما تغلق الصفقة الرابحة تكون خسارتك كبيرة فى الصفقة الخاسرة 
> 2- في كثير من برامج التداول لما انت تعمل order بيطلب منك الحجم. كيف تختار الحجم علما ان محفظتك فيها 200 $ على سبيل المثال.  الحجم عادة 1 = 100000 وحدة عملة 0.1 = 10000  وهكذا 
> و ارجو هنا التوضيح لنسبة المارجن؟   المارجن 500 $ للعقد الكامل 1 50$ للعقد المصغر 0.1  الاجابة على هذه الفقرة تقريبيه و تختلف من شركة لاخرىو يعطيكم العافية.

 تحت امرك
24 ساعة فى اليوم
7 ايام فى الاسبوع

----------


## abd333

بدي مساعدتكم يا اخوان مين منكم مشترك عربي غير سعودي مشترك عن طريق المتداول العربي في شركة fxsol
و يخبرني شو سار فيه و كيف بتصير المعاملة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي
> هل يوجد موقع فيه جدول (للأخبار الأسبوعية) و(الأخبار المباشرة) ويكون موثوق به وياريت يكون بالعربي.....

   اخى هيثم تفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t25697.html

----------


## abderrahmane

> تحت امرك
> 24 ساعة فى اليوم
> 7 ايام فى الاسبوع

 الله يرضى عليك يا استاذ حنفي
لكن احسبها الزاي يعني لو انا ربحت 6.20  لما اكون طبعا دخلت بحجم 0.1 .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بدي مساعدتكم يا اخوان مين منكم مشترك عربي غير سعودي مشترك عن طريق المتداول العربي في شركة fxsol
> و يخبرني شو سار فيه و كيف بتصير المعاملة

 الاخ الكريم يعلم الله اننى لا اجامل احد اشترك مع المتداول العربى و لن تندم و اكررها لن تندم و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يرضى عليك يا استاذ حنفي
> لكن احسبها الزاي يعني لو انا ربحت 6.20 لما اكون طبعا دخلت بحجم 0.1 .

 معلش ممكن توضح اكتر  تحسب ايه ؟

----------


## abderrahmane

> معلش ممكن توضح اكتر    تحسب ايه ؟

 على الميتا لما تدخل بحجم 0.1  و السعر ماشاء الله في ارتفاع، برنامج التداول بيديك اسفل الشاشة الارباح لكن مش بوضوح زي6.20 مثلا، لكن لو انا عايز احسبها دولار تجي كام يعني. 
و الله يدوم عليك و على والديك نعمة الصحة.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> على الميتا لما تدخل بحجم 0.1 و السعر ماشاء الله في ارتفاع، برنامج التداول بيديك اسفل الشاشة الارباح لكن مش بوضوح زي6.20 مثلا، لكن لو انا عايز احسبها دولار تجي كام يعني. 
> و الله يدوم عليك و على والديك نعمة الصحة.

   اخى الكريم انقر على شريط الصفقة كلك يمين تظهر لك الصورة

----------


## abderrahmane

> اخى الكريم انقر على شريط الصفقة كلك يمين  تظهر لك الصورة

 مفهومة يا استاذ حنفي و الله يكرمك.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مفهومة يا استاذ حنفي و الله يكرمك.

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## alageely

إخواني الكرام  لدي حساب في الفونتيك يعمل في السوق .  _السؤال هو :-_  هل ممكن فتح حساب ثاني في الفونتيك بنفس الأسم ؟  وفقكم الله ... أخيكم العقيلي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> إخواني الكرام  لدي حساب في الفونتيك يعمل في السوق .  _السؤال هو :-_  هل ممكن فتح حساب ثاني في الفونتيك بنفس الأسم ؟  وفقكم الله ... أخيكم العقيلي

 اخى الكريم ارجو ان تقبل عذرى هذا الامر خارج عن حدود علمى و الله اعلم انصحك بوضعه فى موضوع جديد حنى يتفاعل معاك الاخوان ان شاء الله

----------


## هيثم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيك العافية أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي
عندي أسؤال بخصوص الشركاتFXSO و
UGMF و fxcm  فى تنفذ الأوامر وقت الأخبار و(لا رفع السبريد ). وايضآ فى الأوقات العادية 
تنفيذ الأوامر بدون مشاكل على حسابى الحقيقى .... 
وتكون موثوقه 
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يعطيك العافية أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي
> عندي أسؤال بخصوص الشركاتFXSO و
> UGMF و fxcm فى تنفذ الأوامر وقت الأخبار و(لا رفع السبريد ). وايضآ فى الأوقات العادية 
> تنفيذ الأوامر بدون مشاكل على حسابى الحقيقى .... 
> وتكون موثوقه 
> وشكرا

 بدون تفكير UGMFX

----------


## مشروع هامور

انا جديد على سوق العملات وقريت في احد المواضيع دخول شراء ثم دخول بيع
وفي نفس الموضوع في رد اخر قرأت دخول بيع ثم دخول شراء 
هل المقصود بدخول شراء اني ادخل اشتري في زوج معين ثم دخول بيع اي ابيع نفس الزوج اللي اخذته قبل شوي حسب مافهمت ام ان المقصود يختلف؟

----------


## هيثم أحمد

مشكور وماقصرت ياأستاذ/أحمد حنفي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور وماقصرت ياأستاذ/أحمد حنفي

 تحت امرك اخويا هيثم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا جديد على سوق العملات وقريت في احد المواضيع دخول شراء ثم دخول بيع
> وفي نفس الموضوع في رد اخر قرأت دخول بيع ثم دخول شراء 
> هل المقصود بدخول شراء اني ادخل اشتري في زوج معين ثم دخول بيع اي ابيع نفس الزوج اللي اخذته قبل شوي حسب مافهمت ام ان المقصود يختلف؟

   اخى الكريم / مشروع هامور  اجمل  شئ فى الفوركس انك تكسب فى حالة البيع كما تكسب فى حالة الشراء من فضلك انظر للموضوع فى الرابط التالى . و بعدين نكمل كلام  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## مشروع هامور

شكرا يا استاذنا الفاضل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا يا استاذنا الفاضل

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## مشروع هامور

قريت الموضوع اخوي لكن للحين ما فهمت كيف الدخول بيع والدخول شراء؟ 
ياليت توضحها لي اذا مافيه تعب عليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> قريت الموضوع اخوي لكن للحين ما فهمت كيف الدخول بيع والدخول شراء؟ 
> ياليت توضحها لي اذا مافيه تعب عليك

 اخى الكريم على خشمى  ابشر من عنيا صلى على النبى ايه معنى الزوج سيارة / جنيه معناه اننى اشترى سيارة و المقابل هو دفع جنيهات مثلا يعنى  بشترى السيارة و ابيع الجنيه بس اربط هنا  ايه معنى الزوج يورو / دولار معناه انن اذا اشتريت يورو اشتريه مقابل الدولاريعنى  بشترى اليورو و ابيع الدولار بص بقى خلى المعنى ده فى ذهنك انا مع العملات اذا اشتريت عملة ببيع الاخرى هل هذا واضح منتظر ردك

----------


## سامي المشرف

اخي الغالي  
الف شكر لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع   
اولا : 
ماهو رئيك في هذه الشركه :   http://www.****************/ar/main.aspx  
ثانيا : 
هل هناك طريقه لتحويل لتشغيل العملات في برنامج الميتاستوك وتكون بشكل لحظي ؟؟  
حتى لو كان مورد الخدمه غير مجاني   
والف شكر لك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الغالي  
> الف شكر لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع   
> اولا : 
> ماهو رئيك في هذه الشركه :   http://www.****************/ar/main.aspx  
> ثانيا : 
> هل هناك طريقه لتحويل لتشغيل العملات في برنامج الميتاستوك وتكون بشكل لحظي ؟؟  
> حتى لو كان مورد الخدمه غير مجاني   
> والف شكر لك

 الاخ الكريم لا  لا تسألنى عن رأيي فى شركة و لا تسأل احد البعض يقول عن شركة ما انها ممتازة  و الاخر يقول لا وحشة .... وهكذا معلوماتى قليلة عن هذه الشركة  اليك الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ght=easy+forex  الميتاستوك لا يعمل مع العملات لاختلاف طبيعة السوقين  الاسهم و العملات

----------


## مشروع هامور

> اخى الكريم  على خشمى  ابشر من عنيا صلى على النبى ايه معنى الزوج سيارة / جنيه معناه اننى اشترى سيارة و المقابل هو دفع جنيهات مثلا يعنى  بشترى السيارة و ابيع الجنيه بس اربط هنا  ايه معنى الزوج يورو / دولار معناه انن اذا اشتريت يورو اشتريه مقابل الدولار يعنى  بشترى اليورو و ابيع الدولار بص بقى خلى المعنى ده فى ذهنك انا مع العملات اذا اشتريت عملة ببيع الاخرى هل هذا واضح منتظر ردك

 اشكرك استاذي  
هذي تمام واضحة

----------


## alomdabasha

الاستاذ الفاضل / أحمد حنفى بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين انا متابع الموضوع من اوله بالرغم من عدم مشاركتى الا اننى معجب جدا باسلوبك الشيق وشرحك الممتاز بارك الله فيك سؤال لوسمحت من غير مااعطلك بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاستوك هل من الممكن ان اضيف اليه استراتيجيه مثل الترند المكسور على سبيل المثال او اى استراتيجيه اخرى كما يحدث فى ال تريد والميتاتريد ؟ بمعنى كما اضع التمبيليت الخاص بالاستراتيجيه فى برنامج الميتاتريد اقدر اضعها فى الميتاستوك واطبق الاستراتيجيه على الاسهم المصريه ايضا كيف الطريقه وياريت لو شرح بالصور اكون شاكر جدا لحضرتك معلشى اعذرنى اخوك لسه فى الحضانه شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ الفاضل / أحمد حنفى بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين انا متابع الموضوع من اوله بالرغم من عدم مشاركتى الا اننى معجب جدا باسلوبك الشيق وشرحك الممتاز بارك الله فيك سؤال لوسمحت من غير مااعطلك بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاستوك هل من الممكن ان اضيف اليه استراتيجيه مثل الترند المكسور على سبيل المثال او اى استراتيجيه اخرى كما يحدث فى ال تريد والميتاتريد ؟ بمعنى كما اضع التمبيليت الخاص بالاستراتيجيه فى برنامج الميتاتريد اقدر اضعها فى الميتاستوك واطبق الاستراتيجيه على الاسهم المصريه ايضا كيف الطريقه وياريت لو شرح بالصور اكون شاكر جدا لحضرتك معلشى اعذرنى اخوك لسه فى الحضانه شكرا جزيلا

   يا عم حضانة ايه ده انت عمدة و باشا كمان المهم  استرتيجيات العملات  لا تصلح لبرنامج  الاسهم لاختلاف طبيعة السوقين 
الاسهم و العملات  اذا كنت عايز المزيد من المعلومات عن الميتاستوك اتجه لمنتدى الاسهم الامريكية  بقيت همسة خائفة : الهمسة بينى و بينك سيب البورصة المصرية و طلقها بالتلاتة ده سوق مش نضيف و لا شريف و مفهوش جمال و مش مبارك للى يشتغل فيه اعتقد كدة فهمت ليه الهمسة خائفة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم  على خشمى  ابشر من عنيا صلى على النبى ايه معنى الزوج سيارة / جنيه معناه اننى اشترى سيارة و المقابل هو دفع جنيهات مثلا يعنى  بشترى السيارة و ابيع الجنيه بس اربط هنا  ايه معنى الزوج يورو / دولار معناه انن اذا اشتريت يورو اشتريه مقابل الدولار يعنى  بشترى اليورو و ابيع الدولار بص بقى خلى المعنى ده فى ذهنك انا مع العملات اذا اشتريت عملة ببيع الاخرى هل هذا واضح منتظر ردك

 طيب دلوقتى لما اشترى الزوج يورو / دولار مثلا بسعر 1.2800  هكون اشتريت يورو  و بعدين ابيعه بسعر 1.2850 اكون كسبت 50 نقطة صح  قول صح لا بصوت عالى طيب خلاص  و لو بعت  الزوج يورو / دولار 1.2800 مثلا  هكون اشتريت دولار لما سعر الزوج ينخفض الى 1.2750 هيكون الدولار زاد 50 نقطة  يعنى كسبت  صح لا ....لا تقول صح لان الموضوع لسه ما دخلش النافوخ اقرأ المشاركة دى تانى و انتبه للكلمات الملونة ساعتها هتقول صح تقبل ودى و تقديرى

----------


## MAN

> بقيت همسة خائفة : الهمسة بينى و بينك سيب البورصة المصرية و طلقها بالتلاتة ده سوق مش نضيف و لا شريف و مفهوش جمال و مش مبارك للى يشتغل فيه اعتقد كدة فهمت ليه الهمسة خائفة

   هههههههههههههههههه  حلوة منك يا باشا

----------


## مشروع هامور

> طيب دلوقتى لما اشترى الزوج يورو / دولار مثلا بسعر 1.2800   هكون اشتريت يورو  و بعدين ابيعه بسعر 1.2850 اكون كسبت 50 نقطة صح  قول صح لا بصوت عالى طيب خلاص  و لو بعت الزوج يورو / دولار 1.2800 مثلا هكون اشتريت دولار لما سعر الزوج ينخفض الى 1.2750 هيكون الدولار زاد 50 نقطة  يعنى كسبت  صح لا ....لا تقول صح لان الموضوع لسه ما دخلش النافوخ اقرأ المشاركة دى تانى و انتبه للكلمات الملونة ساعتها هتقول صح تقبل ودى و تقديرى

 لسه ماهي راضية تدخل راسي  :Nono:  
يعني لو فرضا كنت ابغى اشتري دولار اضغط على الزوج يورو/دولار باليمين واختار بيع؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لسه ماهي راضية تدخل راسي  
> يعني لو فرضا كنت ابغى اشتري دولار اضغط على الزوج يورو/دولار باليمين واختار بيع؟

 صح كدة  اذا ضغط على زر بيع فانت تشترى دولار و اذا ضغط على زر شراء فانت تشترى يورو صح كلامك و اجمل كلام سمعته  ما انت داخل السوق لازم تشترى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و بصفة عامة  اذا ضغط على زر شراء فانت تشترى يورو (العملة الاولى من الزوج)   و اذا ضغط على زر بيع فانت تشترى دولار (العملة الثانية من الزوج)

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هههههههههههههههههه   حلوة منك يا باشا

 انت واخد بالك يا مان هاتلى عيش و حلاوة

----------


## طمووحه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
عندي كم سوال بساط شويه  
دائما اسمع لما يضعوا توصيه يقولو سوف نضع عقد تعزيز عند كذا  
ماذا يعني عقد تعزيز؟ 
الرافعه الماليه مالفرق بين  100و400؟؟ 
ابغا اعرف احلل الاخبار بنفسي يعني اعرف هالخبر لما اسمعه راح يكون سبب نزول او طلوع هل يوجد موضوع يتكلم عن هاذا بالتفصيل الممل لاني حصلت كذا موضوع بس موبين مره؟؟ 
الخبر عاده لما يصدر ينزل السعر او يطلع بشكل كبير بعدين لاحضت انه يرجع يرتد مره اخرى هل دائما تحصل هاذي الفرصه ام ممكن انه يكمل مساره او يصحح؟؟

----------


## مشروع هامور

> و بصفة عامة  اذا ضغط على زر شراء فانت تشترى يورو (العملة الاولى من الزوج)   و اذا ضغط على زر بيع فانت تشترى دولار (العملة الثانية من الزوج)

 اشكرك اخوي على ردودك وتوضيحك 
سؤال ثاني,,,اقرى بالمنتدى هنا دخول شورت ودخول لونق,,,ممكن توضيح ؟

----------


## مشروع هامور

> و بصفة عامة  اذا ضغط على زر شراء فانت تشترى يورو (العملة الاولى من الزوج)   و اذا ضغط على زر بيع فانت تشترى دولار (العملة الثانية من الزوج)

 اشكرك اخوي على ردودك وتوضيحك 
سؤال ثاني,,,اقرى بالمنتدى هنا دخول شورت ودخول لونق,,,ممكن توضيح وعلى اي اساس يتم ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> عندي كم سوال بساط شويه  
> دائما اسمع لما يضعوا توصيه يقولو سوف نضع عقد تعزيز عند كذا  
> ماذا يعني عقد تعزيز؟ 
> الرافعه الماليه مالفرق بين 100و400؟؟ 
> ابغا اعرف احلل الاخبار بنفسي يعني اعرف هالخبر لما اسمعه راح يكون سبب نزول او طلوع هل يوجد موضوع يتكلم عن هاذا بالتفصيل الممل لاني حصلت كذا موضوع بس موبين مره؟؟ 
> الخبر عاده لما يصدر ينزل السعر او يطلع بشكل كبير بعدين لاحضت انه يرجع يرتد مره اخرى هل دائما تحصل هاذي الفرصه ام ممكن انه يكمل مساره او يصحح؟؟

 الله يرضى عليكى مجموعة اسئلة ممتازة انت بجد طموحة الاخت الطموحة / طموحة السلام عليكم ورحمه الله التعزيز هو : انا فتحت عقد عند 1.2800 شراء مثلا ثم ارتفع السعر فاصبح 1.2820 هنا يمكنى فتح عقد شراء اخر من السعر الجديد و يسمى هذا تعزيزا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تعمدت اجابة كل سؤال فى مشاركة مستقلة لان كل سؤال هو مرجع فى حد ذاته الاخت الطموحة / طموحة
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  عن الرافعة المالية  و شرح الرافعة المالية يقدمه لكم الاستاذ / ابو عاصم  
اقتباس: .  أخي الكريم   بالنسبة لسؤالك ، فالجواب كالتالي بارك الله فيك :  تغيير الرافعة لا يؤثر مطلقا على قيمة النقطه بالدولار ، لأن هذا يبقى ثابت لكل عقد  تغيير الرافعة يؤثر على المبلغ المحجوز (المارجن) عند فتح العقد ، يعني :  في حالة الرافعة 100:1 ، وفتحت عقد USD/JPY ، سوف يكون المارجن المحجوز هو 100$   وأما في حالة 200:1 ، فيكون المارجن المحجوز هو 50$ فقط   وشرح ذلك كالتالي :  معنى 100:1 هو أنه مقابل كل 1$ من حسابك ، تقوم الشركه بتوفير 100$ تدخل بها السوق ، وقيمة العقد هو 10000$ ، أي أنك دخلت السوق بمبلغ 10000$ ، يعني ذلك أنك استهلكت من حسابك الفعلي ما يساوي 10000/100 ، وهو 100$ وهي قيمة المارجن المحجوز   ،  وفي حالة الرافعة 200:1 ، يعني 50$ (المحجوز) ضرب 200 (الرافعة) = 10000$ وهي قيمة العقد   . أتمنى الصوره تكون اتضحت بالنسبة لك   . . طيب ما ميزه وعيب الرافعة المرتفعة :  لا شك أن الرافعة كلما ارتفعك كلما كانت المخاطرة أكبر ، لأنه لو فرضنا أنك لا تدخل بأكثر من 10% من رأس المال ، في حالة 100:1 ، ستدخل بـ 10 عقود ، ويكون المارجن المحجوز 10 (عقود) * 100$ (المبلغ المحجوز) = 1000$ أي 10% من رأس المال  يعني أنك فتحت 10 عقود ، ففي حالة خسارة الصفقة 100 نقطه مثلا ، وقيمة النقطة 1$ ، فتكون خسارتك 1000$  واضح ؟  طيب لو فرضنا أن الرافعة 400:1  سوف تقوم بفتح 40 عقد بدلا من 10 عقود ، وفي نفس الوقت أنت ما زلت لم تتجاوز 10% من رأس المال ( 40 * 25 ) = 1000$ أي 10% من رأس المال   ولكن في حالة أن الصفقة خسرت 100 نقطه ، وقيمة النقطه 1$ ، فستكون خسارتك 4000$ وليس 1000$ كما في المثال السابق  يعني خسارتك تضاعفت 4 أضعاف ، مع إنك لا زلت لم تتجاوز 10% في رأس المال  :Frown:    . طبعا المخاطره الأكبر تعني الربح الأكبر ، فلو عكسنا المثال السابق ، بدل خساره ربح ، فإن الأرباح أيضا ستكون 4 أضعاف  :Cool:    . يعني الخلاصه (لو ما فهمت شي من الكلام السابق  :48 48:  ) :  1) الرافعة لا علاقة لها بقيمة النقطه  2) علاقة الرافعة هي علاقة عكسية مع قيمة المارجن المحجوز لكل عقد  3) كلما ارتفعت الرافعة ، كلما كان المبلغ المحجوز مقابل كل عقد أصغر  4) كلما ارتفعت الرافعة ، كلما كانت المخاطره أكبر والمغامره أكبر ، ورفعها طريق سريع إما للإفلاس أو الربح الكبير   . أتمنى أن الشرح كان جيد ، وأدري ربما يكون في صعوبه في استيعابه من أول قراءه ، ولكن كرر القراءه وإن شاء الله تجدها واضحه   . يا رب أكون أفدتك وأفدت الإخوة القراء   والله تعالى أعلم   و بصراحة مش ممكن الاقى احلى من كدة شرح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخت الطموحة / طموحة
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله     

> ابغا اعرف احلل الاخبار بنفسي يعني اعرف هالخبر لما اسمعه راح يكون سبب نزول او طلوع هل يوجد موضوع يتكلم عن هاذا بالتفصيل الممل لاني حصلت كذا موضوع بس موبين مره؟؟

 كدة انت بتسألى عن الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17853.html اقرائيه جيدا و انت توصلى لهدفك ان شاء الله و مش هتلاقى تفاصيل مملة اكتر من كدة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك اخوي على ردودك وتوضيحك 
> سؤال ثاني,,,اقرى بالمنتدى هنا دخول شورت ودخول لونق,,,ممكن توضيح ؟

   ببساطة و علشان ما ناخبطش الامور اللونق هو الشراء و الشورت هو البيع ببساطة

----------


## طمووحه

الف شكر لك اخي احمد ماقصرت 
شرح وافي وكافي 
لكن فيه نقطه حبيت اعلق عليها 
بالنسبه للرافعه الماليه الكل يقول انها خطر بالعكس هي رائعه للي حسابه صغير وخاصه الي يخاف من المارجن كول 
نسبه 1:400 راح نودع المارجن كول باذن الله بس الواحد يعرف حسابه وكم يستحمل يعني فكره اني افتح اكثر من ثلاثه صفقات صعبه وخاصه مبتدئه 
 انا وضعت المارجن الان 400 بعد مافاجائني المارجن كول كم مره   
مع اني ماكنت فاهمتها كثير علشان كذا قلت اسالك واتاكد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الف شكر لك اخي احمد ماقصرت 
> شرح وافي وكافي 
> لكن فيه نقطه حبيت اعلق عليها 
> بالنسبه للرافعه الماليه الكل يقول انها خطر بالعكس هي رائعه للي حسابه صغير وخاصه الي يخاف من المارجن كول 
> نسبه 1:400 راح نودع المارجن كول باذن الله بس الواحد يعرف حسابه وكم يستحمل يعني فكره اني افتح اكثر من ثلاثه صفقات صعبه وخاصه مبتدئه 
> انا وضعت المارجن الان 400 بعد مافاجائني المارجن كول كم مره  
> مع اني ماكنت فاهمتها كثير علشان كذا قلت اسالك واتاكد

   كلامك صح جدا  طالما انه مناسب ليك و لطريقة متاجرتك و لكن لا ثم  لا ثم  لا تنسى ان لا تزيد المخاطرة عن 10% من رأس المال

----------


## hasanbasri

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك على تطوعك للرد على اسئلة المبتدئين اللي انا واحد منهم ... وأطلب منك تدلني على المصادر التي اجد فيها التوصيات .. اي المواقع تقدم توصيات اكثر وثوقية ؟..... وشكرا مقدما..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> اشكرك على تطوعك للرد على اسئلة المبتدئين اللي انا واحد منهم ... وأطلب منك تدلني على المصادر التي اجد فيها التوصيات .. اي المواقع تقدم توصيات اكثر وثوقية ؟..... وشكرا مقدما..

 اخى الكريم  اهلا بيك و نورت الموضوع و لكن لا اعرف موقع واحد للتوصيات موثوق به حتى لو يفلوس تقبل ودى

----------


## مشروع هامور

اشكرك على جهودك استاذي الفاضل 
لو فرضا فتحت حساب حقيقي بقيمة 2000 دولار والرافعة المالية 1:100 وكسبت 100 نقطة كم راح يكون المبلغ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك على جهودك استاذي الفاضل 
> لو فرضا فتحت حساب حقيقي بقيمة 2000 دولار والرافعة المالية 1:100 وكسبت 100 نقطة كم راح يكون المبلغ؟

 الاخ الكريم لا علاقة بين الرافعة المالية و قيمة النقطة قيمة النقطة ترتبط فقط بنوع الحساب  العادى و المصغر فى الزوج يورو / دولار مثلا تكون النقطة=10 $ فى الحساب العادى فى الزوج يورو / دولار مثلا تكون النقطة= 1 $ فى الحساب المصغر و تختلف ايضا حسب العملة الجدول المرفق يبين قيمة النقطة لكل عملة فى حساب عادى اما اذا كان حسابك مصغر فاقسم على 10 و تقبل ودى مضروب فى 100

----------


## مشروع هامور

اشكرك على التوضيح اخوي 
في موضوع هنا بالمنتدى قريت مكتوب بيع وبعدها مكتوب خروج,,,كيف تصير هذي وانا فهمت من كلامك انه ما تقدر تبيع بدون تشتري او تشتري بدون تبيع؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك على التوضيح اخوي 
> في موضوع هنا بالمنتدى قريت مكتوب بيع وبعدها مكتوب خروج,,,كيف تصير هذي وانا فهمت من كلامك انه ما تقدر تبيع بدون تشتري او تشتري بدون تبيع؟

 ماهى خروج دلوقتى معناها شراء و يبقى الكلام مظبوط اذا دخلت بيع الخروج معناها شراء و اذا دخلت شراء .. خروج معناها بيع

----------


## مشروع هامور

> ماهى خروج دلوقتى معناها شراء  و يبقى الكلام مظبوط اذا دخلت بيع الخروج معناها شراء  و اذا دخلت شراء .. خروج معناها بيع

 معليش يا استاذ بس ياليت تشوف الشارت المرفق كمثال لأنه سبب لي لخبطة
مكتوب بيع بعدها خروج بعدها شراء بعدها بيع
وحسب الشارت ان الزوج اللي تمت عليه العمليه هو يورو دولار
لو بعت اكون اخذت الدولار ولو خرجت اكون اخذت اليورو,,,كيف اشتري يورو وهو معاي اصلا؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> معليش يا استاذ بس ياليت تشوف الشارت المرفق كمثال لأنه سبب لي لخبطة
> مكتوب بيع بعدها خروج بعدها شراء بعدها بيع
> وحسب الشارت ان الزوج اللي تمت عليه العمليه هو يورو دولار لو بعت اكون اخذت الدولار ولو خرجت اكون اخذت اليورو,,,كيف اشتري يورو وهو معاي اصلا؟

  الاخ الكريم نشترى اليورو و هو معنا اصلا لنبيعه ثانية  فيها حاجة دى  بس انا هقولك على الخلاصة انظر للعملة على انها زوج اشترى الزوج يورو / دولار اشتريه لكى ابيعه مش مهم انا اشتريت ايه (دولار و لا  يورو) و لا بعت ايه (دولار و لا  يورو) المهم انا كسيت كام او خسرت كام  و منتظر اى استفسار تقبل ودى

----------


## دكتور محمد

السلام عليكم
انا كان عندس سوال
في الاف اكس سي ام شارت يختلف عن الميتا تريدر 
طيب لو انا عملت صفقة  يعني حللت الرسم بتاع الميتا ثم اخترت النقاط 
وحطيطتها علي محطة الاف اكس سي ام هل الصفقة مش هاتمشي لاني جربت علي ارقام ولاقيت الصفقة لسة مفتحتش   ازاي الكلام دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> انا كان عندس سوال
> في الاف اكس سي ام شارت يختلف عن الميتا تريدر 
> طيب لو انا عملت صفقة يعني حللت الرسم بتاع الميتا ثم اخترت النقاط 
> وحطيطتها علي محطة الاف اكس سي ام هل الصفقة مش هاتمشي لاني جربت علي ارقام ولاقيت الصفقة لسة مفتحتش ازاي الكلام دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اهلا يا دكتورنا الغالى كلنا بنتاجر كدة نحلل على الميتا و ندخل fxcm و الفرق بيبقى مش كتير نقطة او اتنين بس عند الدخول تأكد ان السعر وصل لنقطة تحليلك  و تقبل ودى و تقديرى

----------


## دكتور محمد

يا جماعة ممكن حد يعطيني الميتا 3 
ايضا موشر الانفجار السعري 
اريد اسمة بالانجليزي
ومشكورييييييييييييينننننننننننننننن

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الميتا تريدر 3 مش عندى هدور عليه و الانفجار السعرة تفضل

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

استاذ عباس بن فرناس الاحظ انك من المتاجرين بطريقة الدايفرجنس لذلك عندى عدة اسالة لك ما معنى شمعه انعكاسيه وكيف اعرفها ؟ ولقد تم الاتفاق فى هذه الطريقه على الدخول من اقرب دعم او مقاومه حسب الحاله بيع ام شراء ولكن الاحظ بعض الاخوه عندما يعرضون صفقه على الدايفرجنس بتكون نقطة الدخول اما اعلى او اقل من الدعم او المقاومه لماذا ؟ وكيف احدد نقطة الدخول تماما وايضا الاحظ ان البعض يستطيع توقع الهدف سيصل الى كام نقطه كيف ايضا احدد ذلك و اعتذر على الاطاله

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

شكر الى استاذ المتداول العربي أبو حنفي على تنبيهي للمشاركة     

> استاذ عباس بن فرناس الاحظ انك من المتاجرين بطريقة الدايفرجنس لذلك عندى عدة اسالة لك ما معنى شمعه انعكاسيه وكيف اعرفها ؟ ولقد تم الاتفاق فى هذه الطريقه على الدخول من اقرب دعم او مقاومه حسب الحاله بيع ام شراء ولكن الاحظ بعض الاخوه عندما يعرضون صفقه على الدايفرجنس بتكون نقطة الدخول اما اعلى او اقل من الدعم او المقاومه لماذا ؟ وكيف احدد نقطة الدخول تماما وايضا الاحظ ان البعض يستطيع توقع الهدف سيصل الى كام نقطه كيف ايضا احدد ذلك و اعتذر على الاطاله

 حياكي أم صلاح الدين   الشموع الإنعكاسية هي شموع تتكون عند دعم ومقاومة تعطي دلالة لإنعكاس السعر، ومرفق كتاب بالعربي عن الشموع ونماذجها  أما بالنسبة لتحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج فهي كما تعلمين دعم ومقاومة وقد نختلف في تحديدها، لذلك تجدي أن كل شخص له نقطة دخول مختلفة، وكل شخص يضع وجهة نظره في نقطة الدخول ونختار الأفضل في النهاية أما بالنسبة للأهداف فهي عادة ثابتة وتكون بحدود 40 نقطة، طبعاً هذا يختلف على حسب سرعة الزوج لكن إجمالاً نقطة الهدف تستطيعي تحديدها بالدعم والمقاومة أيضاً.   ودي وتقديري

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكور استاذ / عباس 
على المرور و المتابعة

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

انا محتاجه رد ضرورى لهذا السؤال لانى محتاره جدا جداجدا
عندى دخولى صفقة الباوند فرانك لليوم بيع كانت نقطة الدخول هى2.4210 وبالتالى نظرت الى سعر البد حتى وصل الى 2.4210 ولكن بعد ما فتحت الصفقة لاقيت الاف اكس سوليوشن عامل خساره 
(-36) لانه بيقارن ما بين نقطة الدخول والاسك مش البد  حيث كانت نقطة الاسك 2.4243  ارجوكم  الافاده ضرورى لانى فى حيره من امرى :Compress:   :Compress:   :Compress:

----------


## ahmed_bena

شكرا جزيلا الى الاستاذ أحمد حنفى بجد شرح رائع مايطلعش الا من استاذ لكن انا ودى اسأل شويه اسأله و اتمنى انى لا اكون بتقل عليك /
1- ماهى الشركة التى تتعامل معها و هل تتعامل ببرنامج التداول الخاص بها.
2- بالنسبة للتحليل الفنى هل تكتتفى ببرنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة التى اشتركت معها ام بمواقع اخرى (ارجو ايضا موافتنا بها ان وجدت )
3- فى مشكلة انا عايز افهمها برضه بالنسبة لتحويل الاموال فى بدايه الاشترك كيف تتم و فى بنوك فى مصر بتقوم بتحويل الرصيد و ايه البروتكول المستخدم فى التحويل من و الى شركات الفوركس و هل يتم خصم شى من الرصيد او المكسب و بيبقى كام تقريبا.
4- معلش انا تقلت عليك بس فى شىء اخر مهم عايز اسأل عليه ايه المؤشرات اللى بتستخدمها انت فعليا و متأكد انها كويسة و شغاله تمام انا بستخدم الأتى فى حساب تجريبى بس ساعات بيدينى تشخيص صح و ساعات غلط :
الماكد و المتوسط الحسابى و الباربولك سار و ار اس اى و الستوكاستك 
عايز اعرف رايك و اللى انت بتعتمد عليهم ايه 
5- ايه برضه مواقع تحليل اخبارى و فنى تكون تعطينا الملخص و الفايده و تكون مواقع مستمرة و موثوق فيها.6- لازم علشان اشتغل على الميتا تريد يكزن حسابى على شركة معينه و لا هو مجرد برنامج تحليلى فقط 
و جزاك الله عنا خير ووفقك الى الخير ان شاء الله 
أخوك أحمد سيد 0124876948
و اتمنى ارسال رقم موبايلك على اميلى للتواصل و شكرا [email protected]

----------


## دكتور محمد

> الميتا تريدر 3 مش عندى هدور عليه  و الانفجار السعرة تفضل

 مشكور حبيب قلبي 
وبالتوفيق  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا محتاجه رد ضرورى لهذا السؤال لانى محتاره جدا جداجدا
> عندى دخولى صفقة الباوند فرانك لليوم بيع كانت نقطة الدخول هى2.4210 وبالتالى نظرت الى سعر البد حتى وصل الى 2.4210 ولكن بعد ما فتحت الصفقة لاقيت الاف اكس سوليوشن عامل خساره 
> (-36) لانه بيقارن ما بين نقطة الدخول والاسك مش البد حيث كانت نقطة الاسك 2.4243 ارجوكم الافاده ضرورى لانى فى حيره من امرى

 الاخت الكريمة / ام صلاح سيرد عليك اهل الخبرة فورا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا جزيلا الى الاستاذ أحمد حنفى بجد شرح رائع مايطلعش الا من استاذ لكن انا ودى اسأل شويه اسأله و اتمنى انى لا اكون بتقل عليك / 
> 1- ماهى الشركة التى تتعامل معها و هل تتعامل ببرنامج التداول الخاص بها.   و جزاك الله عنا خير ووفقك الى الخير ان شاء الله 
> أخوك أحمد سيد 0124876948 
> و اتمنى ارسال رقم موبايلك على اميلى للتواصل و شكرا [email protected]

   اخى الكريم اشكرك على المجاملة الطيبة انا اتعامل مع fxcm  -- و ناوى احول على UGMFX و طبعا التداول على شاشتها و لكن التحليل على  التريد (واحد من افراد عائلة الميتاتريدر)   

> 2- بالنسبة للتحليل الفنى هل تكتتفى ببرنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة التى اشتركت معها ام بمواقع اخرى (ارجو ايضا موافتنا بها ان وجدت )

 و طبعا يفضل التحليل على الميتانريدر او احد عائلته   

> 3- فى مشكلة انا عايز افهمها برضه بالنسبة لتحويل الاموال فى بدايه الاشترك كيف تتم و فى بنوك فى مصر بتقوم بتحويل الرصيد و ايه البروتكول المستخدم فى التحويل من و الى شركات الفوركس و هل يتم خصم شى من الرصيد او المكسب و بيبقى كام تقريبا.

 يمكنك التحويل من بنوك عديدة و اهمها البنك الاهلى المصرى  و باخد عمولة حوالى 40 دولار بس لابد ان تفتح دفتر توفير لديهم لا يخصم الا العمولة  

> 4- معلش انا تقلت عليك بس فى شىء اخر مهم عايز اسأل عليه ايه المؤشرات اللى بتستخدمها انت فعليا و متأكد انها كويسة و شغاله تمام انا بستخدم الأتى فى حساب تجريبى بس ساعات بيدينى تشخيص صح و ساعات غلط :
> الماكد و المتوسط الحسابى و الباربولك سار و ار اس اى و الستوكاستك 
> عايز اعرف رايك و اللى انت بتعتمد عليهم ايه

  الماكد و المتوسط الحسابى و الباربولك سار و ار اس اى و الستوكاستك كلهم ممتازين بس ضيف لهم adx   

> 5- ايه برضه مواقع تحليل اخبارى و فنى تكون تعطينا الملخص و الفايده و تكون مواقع مستمرة و موثوق فيها.

  

> 

   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t25965.html  

> 6- لازم علشان اشتغل على الميتا تريد يكزن حسابى على شركة معينه و لا هو مجرد برنامج تحليلى فقط

 شركات كثيرة تتعامل مع الميتا منها UGMFX  

> أخوك أحمد سيد 0124876948 
> و اتمنى ارسال رقم موبايلك على اميلى للتواصل و شكرا [email protected]

   الماسنجر عندى بيهنج الجهاز و رقم الموبيل ارسله على الخاص لان دى تعليمات المنتدى و ارحب بالتواصل معك - حبذا لو على العام ليستفيد الجميع- 24 ساعة فى اليوم 7 فى الاسبوع  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور حبيب قلبي 
> وبالتوفيق

 مش لاقى ميتاتريدر 3 ينفع 4 تقبل ودى

----------


## هيثم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذ / احمد حنفي
ممكن ترشدني إلى رابط تعليم أنماط الشموع اليابانية 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذ / احمد حنفي
> ممكن ترشدني إلى رابط تعليم أنماط الشموع اليابانية 
> وجزاك الله خير

 تفضل يا اخى الكريم  مجموعة من الكتب عن الشموع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

.................... و دول كمان ..................

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و لو عايز اى كتاب 
ما تنكسفش الكرتونة مليانة فوق السطوح

----------


## هيثم أحمد

والله مافي زيك أثنين
الله يطول عمرك ويوفقك في حياتك العلمية و العملية
وجزاك الله الف الف خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله مافي زيك أثنين
> الله يطول عمرك ويوفقك في حياتك العلمية و العملية
> وجزاك الله الف الف خير

 مشكور اخى الكريم و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مش لاقى ميتاتريدر 3  ينفع 4  تقبل ودى

 الحمد لله  اخيرا لقيته كان مستخبى تحت السرير  ميتاتريدر 3 الرابط :   http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mtsetup.exe

----------


## fundays22

اخي الكريم احمد حنفي
عندي استفسار بيسط لحضرتك
هل حضرتك بتستخدم استراتيجية القاهرة
فانا لاحظت انك مهتم بها جدا جدا في عدة مواضيع 
ياريت الاجابة بصراحة
ثانيا
ما المتطلبات من خلال خبرتك اللي لاذم اعرفها عشان استخدم بل واتقن هذة الاستراتيجية
فمجرد الملاحظات غلي الاستراتيجية بصراحة لا تكفين فانا احب ادرس الموضوع من اولة 
فما متطابات الاستراتيجية الاساسية
ارجو الافدة والرد علي السوالين وليس سوال واحد
وشكرا لك في النتظار الرد

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ممكن اعرف كيفيه التحليل الاخباري ومن اين احصل علي الاخبار اولا باول باللغه العربيه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن اعرف كيفيه التحليل الاخباري ومن اين احصل علي الاخبار اولا باول باللغه العربيه

 الاخ الكريم اهم الاحداث الاخبارية و تأثيرها على الاقتصاد (العملة ) فى الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17853.html   اما عن مواعيد صدور هذة الاخبار  فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26236.html  و اى خدمة انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الكريم احمد حنفي
> عندي استفسار بيسط لحضرتك
> هل حضرتك بتستخدم استراتيجية القاهرة
> فانا لاحظت انك مهتم بها جدا جدا في عدة مواضيع 
> ياريت الاجابة بصراحة بصراحة و بكل صراحة  انا لا استخدم استراتيجية القاهرة انا اعشق الكلاسيكى و فقط الكلاسيكى 
> ثانيا
> ما المتطلبات من خلال خبرتك اللي لاذم اعرفها عشان استخدم بل واتقن هذة الاستراتيجية
> فمجرد الملاحظات غلي الاستراتيجية بصراحة لا تكفين فانا احب ادرس الموضوع من اولة 
> فما متطابات الاستراتيجية الاساسية
> ارجو الافدة والرد علي السوالين وليس سوال واحد  انظر المرفق لكى تتمكن من الاستراتيجيةوشكرا لك في النتظار الرد

 و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال عنها وتقبل ودى

----------


## fundays22

اخي احمد
ما رايك في استراتيجية القاهرة؟
ياريت رايك في الاستراتيجية كلها مش من حيث اية ؟
في انتظار الافادة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي احمد
> ما رايك في استراتيجية القاهرة؟
> ياريت رايك في الاستراتيجية كلها مش من حيث اية ؟
> في انتظار الافادة

 اخى الكريم هى استراتيجية  رائعة حقا تتميز بوجود مقاط خروج محددة فعلا و بقوة يعيبها فقط  انها بها خطوط كثيرة قد لا تريح عيون البعض كما انها لا تصلح الا للفترة اوروامريكية و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

يشهد الله ان ما كتبته فى المشاركة السابقة 
هى مجرد وجهة نظرى الشخصية
التى ربما تكون خاطئة الى حد بعيد
و لكن هى وجه نظرى !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maher58

أخ احمد حنفى
استخدم ميتاتريد 4 - حساب ديمو
فى جدول الصفقات المشتراة او المباعة (terminal ) هناك عمود بة كلمة swap 
اليوم اول مرة اقوم بتبييت صفقة فوجدت بهذا العمود مبلغ 5.90 + وهذا المبلغ مخصوم من
الخسارة التى كانت على الصفقة فى حينها ( الحمد للّة اصبحت ربح الحين )يعنى هذا المبلغ
يعتبر مبلغ مضاف الى ارباحى لأننى قمت بتبييت الصفقة
ما هو هذا المبلغ ؟ وهل الشركات تقوم بأعطاء ارباح على التبيت ؟
لأنة على حد علمى ان هذة الشركات تأخذ مبالغ على التبييت وليس العكس
تحياتى وسلامى لك ولهذا الموضوع المفيد جدا جدا جدا :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخ احمد حنفى
> استخدم ميتاتريد 4 - حساب ديمو
> فى جدول الصفقات المشتراة او المباعة (terminal ) هناك عمود بة كلمة swap 
> اليوم اول مرة اقوم بتبييت صفقة فوجدت بهذا العمود مبلغ 5.90 + وهذا المبلغ مخصوم من
> الخسارة التى كانت على الصفقة فى حينها ( الحمد للّة اصبحت ربح الحين )يعنى هذا المبلغ
> يعتبر مبلغ مضاف الى ارباحى لأننى قمت بتبييت الصفقة
> ما هو هذا المبلغ ؟ وهل الشركات تقوم بأعطاء ارباح على التبيت ؟
> لأنة على حد علمى ان هذة الشركات تأخذ مبالغ على التبييت وليس العكس
> تحياتى وسلامى لك ولهذا الموضوع المفيد جدا جدا جدا

   نعم اخى الكريم عمولة التبيت فى بعض الاحيان تكون موجبة - ولكنها عمولة ربوية - و ذلك يرجع لمقدار الفائدة بين طرفى زوج العملة كما يرجع ايضا لما اذا كانت الصفقة بيع ام شراء تقبل ودى

----------


## maher58

اخ احمد حنفى
شكرا لسرعة الرد
طالما ارباح ربوية - ماذا افعل عند نهاية اليوم والصفقة فى حالة خسارة ؟
انا حسابى ديمو !!!
تحياتى وسلامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخ احمد حنفى
> شكرا لسرعة الرد
> طالما ارباح ربوية - ماذا افعل عند نهاية اليوم والصفقة فى حالة خسارة ؟
> انا حسابى ديمو !!!
> تحياتى وسلامى

 تمام اخويا ماهر لهذا السبب نحن نفتح حساب اسلامى تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ممكن لوحد سمع عن كروت اي جولد ممكن يشرحها بالتفصيل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن لوحد سمع عن كروت اي جولد ممكن يشرحها بالتفصيل

   اخى الكريم ليس لدى فكرة كاملة عن هذا الامر و لكن  اليك الموقع تفضل *www.cebaw.com*

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

شكرا لاهتمامك بسرعه الرد انت رجل كريم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

هل تسمع عن شركه اي اف سي

----------


## ahmedzaki

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل بارك الله فيك وفى خدمتك الممتازة
أنا لسه مبتدئ وكنت عاوز اعرف ازاى اضع الاستوب الصحيح
أو بمعنى أدق كام نقطة للأستوب علشان ما يضربش منى الاستوب علشان دى لسه حاصله معايا
ولا دة حسب الاستراتيجيه اللى انا باستخدمها
أرجو الافاده وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخى الفاضل بارك الله فيك وفى خدمتك الممتازة
> أنا لسه مبتدئ وكنت عاوز اعرف ازاى اضع الاستوب الصحيح
> أو بمعنى أدق كام نقطة للأستوب علشان ما يضربش منى الاستوب علشان دى لسه حاصله معايا
> ولا دة حسب الاستراتيجيه اللى انا باستخدمها 
> أرجو الافاده وشكرا

 الاخ الكريم / احمد اشكرك لمرورك انت قلتها الاسترتيجية هى اللى بتحكم و تحت امرك فى اى اسنفسار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا لاهتمامك بسرعه الرد انت رجل كريم

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هل تسمع عن شركه اي اف سي

 اخى الكريم نعم اسمع عنها  ولكن ليس لدى معلومات كافية عنها اطرح سؤالك فى موضوع جديد على العام و ان شاء الله الشباب ما يقصرون تقبل ودى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

لقد حاولت وضع صوره متحركه فى التوقيع ولكن لم يسمح لى فما السبب؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لقد حاولت وضع صوره متحركه فى التوقيع ولكن لم يسمح لى فما السبب؟

 الاخت الكريمة يسمح بوضع صور متحركة فى التوقيع يا ريت توضحى ايه سبب المنع

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> الاخت الكريمة  يسمح بوضع صور متحركة فى التوقيع يا ريت توضحى ايه سبب المنع

 تظهر لى رساله اداريه بانه لا يسمح لى بوضع صوره متحركه وفى شروط التوقيع الخاصه بالمنتدى تظهر فيها عدم السماحيه بتحميل صوره متحركه

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

شكرا لقد حلت المشكلة و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا لقد حلت المشكلة و جزاكم الله خيرا

   طيب الحمد لله

----------


## maher58

الأخ العزيز - أحمد حنفى
سؤالى عن الباك تست
كيف استطيع عملة على مؤشر وليس اكسبرت ؟
ارجوك بالشرح الممل - ولك كل الشكر مقدما 
تحياتى وسلامى :Icon26:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ العزيز - أحمد حنفى
> سؤالى عن الباك تست
> كيف استطيع عملة على مؤشر وليس اكسبرت ؟
> ارجوك بالشرح الممل - ولك كل الشكر مقدما 
> تحياتى وسلامى

 الاخ الكريم / ماهر بتفصيل ممل ملل ممل  يمكن عمل باك تست لمؤشر يدويا تركب المؤشر و ترجع الشارت للخلف و تتابع اشارات المؤشر و تحت امرك فى اى استفسار

----------


## المبتدى

السلام عليكم  
كيف اعمل ستوب لوز ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف اعمل ستوب لوز ؟

   الاخ الكريم  الاستوب هو امر تقفل به الصفقة اذا وصلت له الخسائر و طبعا هتكون خسرت قيمة الاستوب بس اهون من الخسائر الكبيرة و هو عادة يتراوح بين 5 - 50 نقطة و الاسترتيجية المستخدمة هى اللى بتحكم و تحت امرك فى اى اسنفسار اشكرك لمرورك

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

كنت حابه اعرف بالتفصيل الممل نوع الحركه من حيث السرعه والبطء لجميع ازواج العملات الموجوده فى التريد
 وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> كنت حابه اعرف بالتفصيل الممل نوع الحركه من حيث السرعه والبطء لجميع ازواج العملات الموجوده فى التريد
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

  
ننتظر الرد من احد الخبراء وفقكم الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كنت حابه اعرف بالتفصيل الممل نوع الحركه من حيث السرعه والبطء لجميع ازواج العملات الموجوده فى التريد
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 الاخت الكريمة اسرع العملات ما كن فيها الين مثل المجنون باوند / ين و اخوانه مارك / ين و يورو / ين و اهدأ العملات  الملكى يورو / باوند مرفق جدول يوضح هذا

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> الاخت الكريمة  اسرع العملات ما كن فيها الين مثل المجنون باوند / ين و اخوانه مارك / ين و يورو / ين و اهدأ العملات  الملكى يورو / باوند  مرفق جدول يوضح هذا

 شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك لك الله فى رزقك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك لك الله فى رزقك

   تحت امرك اختى الكريمة

----------


## sara3303

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السيد  الأخ الفوركسي المناضل: أحمد حنفي
عندي سؤال من فضلك، او بالأحرى عدت أسئلة
ما هو الزوج المجنون؟
ماذا يعني اليوم ترند؟ أو اليوم رنج؟ أو اليوم سوينج؟ (يا ريت لما تتكرم وتكتب الاجابة تكتب المصطلحات المذكورة آنفا بالانجليزي ، يمكن افهمها   :Regular Smile: 
وما هو الكيبل؟ 
أنا عارف انه أثقلت عليك، ولك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## wrist

كيف يمكن تشغيل الاكسبرتات على برنامج Altrad

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> السيد الأخ الفوركسي المناضل: أحمد حنفي
> عندي سؤال من فضلك، او بالأحرى عدت أسئلة
> ما هو الزوج المجنون؟  المجنون هو الباوند / ين GBP/JPYماذا يعني اليوم ترند؟  يعنى السعر طالع على طول او هابط على طول (مش على طول قوى) انما الاكثرية TREND أو اليوم رنج؟ يوم ترددى السعر طالع نازل RING 
>  أو اليوم سوينج؟  انا مسمعتش عنها قبل كدة  بس سوينج يعنى متاجرة طويلة المدى اسبوع فيما فوق (يا ريت لما تتكرم وتكتب الاجابة تكتب المصطلحات المذكورة آنفا بالانجليزي عفوا انا ثقافتى هندى ، يمكن افهمها 
> وما هو الكيبل؟ الكيبل هو الزوج باوند / دولار  GBP/USD 
> أنا عارف انه أثقلت عليك، ولك جزيل الشكر.

 الاخت الكريمة  حلوة المناضل دى   تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## foxsahara

اخي أحمد .. وانت متصل .. ما معنى 'الرالي' لو سمحت ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف يمكن تشغيل الاكسبرتات على برنامج Altrad

 الاخ الكريم الحكاية بسيطة خالص انظر الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي أحمد .. وانت متصل .. ما معنى 'الرالي' لو سمحت ؟

 الاخ الكريم  الرالى يعنى مسابقات السرعة للسيارات و يطلق فى الفوركس عند نزول السعر بشكل سريع او يصعد

----------


## brmoOoda

الى الاخ احمد نبغى شرح مفصل لبرنامج  Refined Elliott Trader

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الى الاخ احمد نبغى شرح مفصل لبرنامج Refined Elliott Trader

 اخى الكريم انت تأمر أمر اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t25714.html

----------


## sara3303

الأخ المناضل : أحمد حنفي (باعتبار عجبتك كلمة مناضل) 
ما هو الكونسول  consol 
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## هيثم أحمد

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستاذ / حمد حنفي 
أريد برنامج الحساب لجان
رابط  البرنامج في المنتدى لايعمل
وشكرا

----------


## Khalifa1

الاخوه الكرام........... لو مثلا عندي طريقة ناجحه ولها اكسبرت كيف اقدر اشغل الاكسبريت على التجارة الاوتماتيكيه على برنامج الميتاتريد 4...........  يعني عند تحقق الشروط يدخل وعند ضرب الاستوب او الهدف يخرج اتوماتيكيا حتى لو انا مش موجود على الجهاز

----------


## zid

> تحت امرك اختى الكريمة

 أستاذ / أحمد حنفي . العنوان لفت نظري وبالاطلاع وجدته اسم علي مسمي وهو خير هادي لكل مضارب مبتدأ وأزال الرهبه من السؤال ولهذا أود مساعدتي في الحصول علي موفنج أفريج أبو خطين وشكرا .   :013:   :013:   :013:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخوه الكرام........... لو مثلا عندي طريقة ناجحه ولها اكسبرت كيف اقدر اشغل الاكسبريت على التجارة الاوتماتيكيه على برنامج الميتاتريد 4........... يعني عند تحقق الشروط يدخل وعند ضرب الاستوب او الهدف يخرج اتوماتيكيا حتى لو انا مش موجود على الجهاز

 اخى الكريم الاجابة موجودة فى الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ المناضل : أحمد حنفي (باعتبار عجبتك كلمة مناضل) 
> ما هو الكونسول consol 
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 جارى البحث عن معناها بدقة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أستاذ / حمد حنفي 
> أريد برنامج الحساب لجان
> رابط البرنامج في المنتدى لايعمل
> وشكرا

 اخى الكريم  :A015:    جارى البحث عنها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي . العنوان لفت نظري وبالاطلاع وجدته اسم علي مسمي وهو خير هادي لكل مضارب مبتدأ وأزال الرهبه من السؤال ولهذا أود مساعدتي في الحصول علي موفنج أفريج أبو خطين وشكرا .

   اخويا zid نورت الموضوع  الموفينج عادة ذو خط واحد فاذا اردت ضع 2 موفنج على نفس الشارت و اذا كان قصدك الماكد ابو خطين (يبقى انت زملكاوى) تفضل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

[هيثم أحمد=QUOTE]المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم أحمد   _السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستاذ / حمد حنفي 
أريد برنامج الحساب لجان
رابط البرنامج في المنتدى لايعمل
وشكرا_
[/QUOTE]     

> اخى الكريم     جارى البحث عنها

   اعتذر لم اجدها من فضلك اكتب هذا الطلب فى موضوع جديد و ان شاء الله يتفاعل معك الشباب

----------


## هيثم أحمد

شكرا أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي
تعبناك معانا

----------


## sara3303

السلام عليكم,, 
في أحد الاخوة جزاه الله خيرا، وضع رابط للأخبار يتم تحديثه باستمرار، و جميع أوقات الأخبار موجودة على جدول في ذلك الموقع. 
بس للأسف أنا نسيت اسم الاخ الكاتب للموضوع، و الرابط ضاع. 
ممكن إذا سمحت بأسلوبك المميز تجيب الرابط ده، أو مشاركة الشخص اللي فيها الرابط. 
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,, 
> في أحد الاخوة جزاه الله خيرا، وضع رابط للأخبار يتم تحديثه باستمرار، و جميع أوقات الأخبار موجودة على جدول في ذلك الموقع. 
> بس للأسف أنا نسيت اسم الاخ الكاتب للموضوع، و الرابط ضاع. 
> ممكن إذا سمحت بأسلوبك المميز تجيب الرابط ده، أو مشاركة الشخص اللي فيها الرابط. 
> مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 الاخت الكريمة  تفضلى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26910.html

----------


## حسين ياسين

يعطيكم الف عافية على جهودكم الكبيرة  :Regular Smile:  
عندي أكثر من تساؤل واستفســـار حول الفوركس .. وأنا مبتدئ في هالسوق .. صار لي تقريبا شهر واحد فقط!
وطبعا ماأفكر أني ادخل بمال حقيقي، إلا بعد ماأحس أني متمكن من السوق ..
أتمنى أني أجد الإجابة من الأخوة الكرام جزاهم الله خير الجزاء ..
1- ماهو التايم فريم الي عادة تستخدموه في الدخــول والخروج؟ 
شخصيا، حسب نصايح الاخوة في منتديات ثانية،، أدخل على شارت الديلي، لتحديد الترند الحالي، ونقاط الدعم والمقاومة، وبعدها على شارت الساعة لتحديد هذي النقاط..
(( صراحة أخذ النقاط من موقع actionforex في الغالب )) .. 
فأي تايم فريم أفضل لتحديد الدخول والخروج؟ 
2- ماهي المؤشرات الي تستخدموها عادة في الشارت كمؤشرات ممتازة؟
بصراحة أنا اشوف الأكثرية بين الستوكاستك والــ rsi والــ macd اضافة الى william %r 
3- عندي تساؤل عن الــ oscilators
كمثال الـستوكاستك ...
لما يتخطى المؤشر الــ 80 فهذي تعني تشبع شراء ..
لكن ماهي الاشارة اللازمة للدخول؟
يعني احيان كثيرة يبقى المؤشر مدة طويلة فوق الــ 80 .. بس متى نقدر نقدر نقطة الدخول في وقتها؟
هل باستخدام مؤشرات ثانية مثل الماكدي والموفينج افريج مثلا؟ 
5- don't risk more than 10% of your capital
طيب .. لو كان رأس المال فرضــا مثل هاهو في حساب الديمو 50 ألف
في هالحالة كم عقد ممكن اشتري / ابيع في نفس الوقت؟
ولا الموضوع يعتمد اعتماد كامل على الـــ stop loss? 
6- لو نروح لنقاط الدعم والمقاومة الموجودة في action forex
نشوف level 1 - 3 في الدعم وفي المقاومة .. على شارت الديلي، والاربع ساعات، والساعة 
هل level3 هو أقوى مستوى دعم/مقاومة؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعطيكم الف عافية على جهودكم الكبيرة  
> عندي أكثر من تساؤل واستفســـار حول الفوركس .. وأنا مبتدئ في هالسوق .. صار لي تقريبا شهر واحد فقط!
> وطبعا ماأفكر أني ادخل بمال حقيقي، إلا بعد ماأحس أني متمكن من السوق ..
> أتمنى أني أجد الإجابة من الأخوة الكرام جزاهم الله خير الجزاء ..
> 1- ماهو التايم فريم الي عادة تستخدموه في الدخــول والخروج؟ بالنسبة للمضارب السريع 4 ساعات او ساعة بشرط ان تحدد المقاومات و الدعوم على الديلى ثم على شارتك المستخدم  
> شخصيا، حسب نصايح الاخوة في منتديات ثانية،، أدخل على شارت الديلي، لتحديد الترند الحالي، ونقاط الدعم والمقاومة، وبعدها على شارت الساعة لتحديد هذي النقاط..
> (( صراحة أخذ النقاط من موقع actionforex في الغالب )) .. 
> فأي تايم فريم أفضل لتحديد الدخول والخروج؟ 
> 2- ماهي المؤشرات الي تستخدموها عادة في الشارت كمؤشرات ممتازة؟
> ...

 اخى مضارب ماشاء الله  اسئلتك كلها فى غاية الذكاء

----------


## حسين ياسين

أخ أحمد أعجز عن شكرك  :Regular Smile: 
ماشاء الله إجابة سريعة ومتقنة ... جزاك الله أف خير 
action forex هو موقع إخباري بالدرجة الأولى .. ويتم تحديث تحليلهم الفني، والإخباري كذا مرة يوميا ..
ومن أهم الأمــور الي اخذها منهم هي نقاط الدعم والمقاومة..
ان شاء الله اذا كان عندي اي استفســار ثاني بيكون هالموضوع هو دليلنا  :Regular Smile:  
مشكور مرة ثانية اخي العزيز احمد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخ أحمد أعجز عن شكرك 
> ماشاء الله إجابة سريعة ومتقنة ... جزاك الله أف خير 
> action forex هو موقع إخباري بالدرجة الأولى .. ويتم تحديث تحليلهم الفني، والإخباري كذا مرة يوميا ..
> ومن أهم الأمــور الي اخذها منهم هي نقاط الدعم والمقاومة..
> ان شاء الله اذا كان عندي اي استفســار ثاني بيكون هالموضوع هو دليلنا  
> مشكور مرة ثانية اخي العزيز احمد

 تحت امرك فى اى سؤال 24 ساعة فى اليوم  7 ايام فى الاسبوع

----------


## combo

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ (أحمد حنفى)
يوجد لدى بعض الأستفسارات 
أرى بعض الأخوة يذكروا فى مشاركاتهم أن التايم زون فى أعدادات المؤشر يؤثر على الأداء بشكل ما, ويقولوا ايضا لا تستخدم شارت الشركةالفلانية يوم الأحد حيث تكون الشارت غير صحيحة وأشياء من هذا القبيل , أرجو توضيح هذه الأمور
أرى ايضا أن بعض الأخوة يذكروا أن المؤشر يتبع السعر وأن المؤشر يغير أشاراته مع أقفال الشمعة فماذا يعنى هذا 
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلتى 
مع تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ العزيز الأستاذ (أحمد حنفى)
> يوجد لدى بعض الأستفسارات 
> أرى بعض الأخوة يذكروا فى مشاركاتهم أن التايم زون فى أعدادات المؤشر يؤثر على الأداء بشكل ما, ويقولوا ايضا لا تستخدم شارت الشركةالفلانية يوم الأحد حيث تكون الشارت غير صحيحة وأشياء من هذا القبيل , أرجو توضيح هذه الأمور
> أرى ايضا أن بعض الأخوة يذكروا أن المؤشر يتبع السعر وأن المؤشر يغير أشاراته مع أقفال الشمعة فماذا يعنى هذا 
> أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلتى 
> مع تحياتى

 اخى الكريم  عذرا على التأخير  بالنسبة  للتايم زون لا يتأثر به الا الكاميرلا و البايفوت  و هناك حل  ان تظبط اعداد المؤشر على توقيتك  و هذا هو السبب فى عبارة  لا تستخدم شارت الشركةالفلانية يوم الأحد   و انسب الشركات من حيث الوقت هى التريد  معظم المؤشرات ان لم يكن كلها تتبع السعر  يعنى السعر بيتغير ثم يتغير المؤشر تبعا له  و لذلك يقولوا لا تستخدم مؤشر واحد استخدم اكثر من مؤشر  تقبل ودى

----------


## السامر

اخواني أنا مبتدئ في عالم العملات   لقد حملت الفلتر الذهبي للأخ مادرو  ولاكنني :Doh:  لم أعرف طريقة  وضع هذا الفلتر   في برنامج الميتاتريد وتفعيله   اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة على هذا الاستفسار

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اخى العزيز لدى سؤال بخصوص تحديد نقاط المكسب ففى فريق الدايفرجنس الاحظ ان الاساتذه فى بعض العملات بيقولوا ان عمله ما مثلا ستحقق 50 نقطه و عمله اخرى مثلا ستحقق 100 نقطه فكيف يتم تحديد عدد النقاط؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخواني أنا مبتدئ في عالم العملات  لقد حملت الفلتر الذهبي للأخ مادرو  ولاكنني لم أعرف طريقة وضع هذا الفلتر   في برنامج الميتاتريد وتفعيله   اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة على هذا الاستفسار

   *كيفية ارفاق مؤشر مرسل لك من الخارج الى الميتاتريدر*   *بعد تنزيل الملف*  *و فكه Extact*  *انقر يمين على ايقونة البرنامج*  *يمين ... يمين .... ايوة دى*  *اختار*  *properties* *ثم*  *find target*    بعد كدة افتح اكسبرتس  
ثم اندكيتورز 
الصق المؤشر المرغوب فيه هنا 
اغلق كل الشاشات بما فيها برنامج  
ميتا تريدر

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> اخى العزيز لدى سؤال بخصوص تحديد نقاط المكسب ففى فريق الدايفرجنس الاحظ ان الاساتذه فى بعض العملات بيقولوا ان عمله ما مثلا ستحقق 50 نقطه و عمله اخرى مثلا ستحقق 100 نقطه فكيف يتم تحديد عدد النقاط؟

   ممكن جزاكم الله كل خير الاقى  اجابه على سؤالى

----------


## السامر

> *كيفية ارفاق مؤشر مرسل لك من الخارج الى الميتاتريدر*   *بعد تنزيل الملف*  *و فكه Extact*  *انقر يمين على ايقونة البرنامج*  *يمين ... يمين .... ايوة دى*  *اختار*  *properties* *ثم*  *find target*  بعد كدة افتح اكسبرتس   ثم اندكيتورز  الصق المؤشر المرغوب فيه هنا  اغلق كل الشاشات بما فيها برنامج   ميتا تريدر

   
جزاك الله خيرا استاذ أحمد  
ركبنا أول السلم

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> اخى العزيز لدى سؤال بخصوص تحديد نقاط المكسب ففى فريق الدايفرجنس الاحظ ان الاساتذه فى بعض العملات بيقولوا ان عمله ما مثلا ستحقق 50 نقطه و عمله اخرى مثلا ستحقق 100 نقطه فكيف يتم تحديد عدد النقاط؟

 *عادة يتم تحديدها طبقاً لنقاط الدعم والمقاومة* *لكن في فارق بين زوج وآخر، بمعنى أزواج سريعة جداً في الحركة مثل:* *باوند/ ين، باوند/ فرنك لسرعة حركتها نضع أهداف كبيرة من 80 الى 100 نقطة*  *أزواج سريعة الحركة مثل:* *يورو/ أسترالي، أسترالي/ نيوزيلاندي، باوند/ دولار هدف بحدود 50 الى 70 نقطة*  *أزواج متوسطة الحركة مثل:* *يورو/ دولار، دولار/ فرنك يكون هدف حوالي 40 نقطة*  *أزواج مملة في الحركة مثل الملكي  عادة يكون 20 نقطة*    *وفي النهاية الدعم والمقاومات لها دور في تحديد الهدف والوقف أيضاً* *مودتي*

----------


## combo

> اخى الكريم  عذرا على التأخير  بالنسبة للتايم زون لا يتأثر به الا الكاميرلا و البايفوت  و هناك حل  ان تظبط اعداد المؤشر على توقيتك  و هذا هو السبب فى عبارة لا تستخدم شارت الشركةالفلانية يوم الأحد   و انسب الشركات من حيث الوقت هى التريد  معظم المؤشرات ان لم يكن كلها تتبع السعر  يعنى السعر بيتغير ثم يتغير المؤشر تبعا له  و لذلك يقولوا لا تستخدم مؤشر واحد استخدم اكثر من مؤشر   تقبل ودى

 شكرا لأهتمامك أخى العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
وصلت المعاومة
مع تحياتى وتقديرى وإلى الأمام دائماً

----------


## الصاعقة

ان شاء الله سأضع الاسئلة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
جـــــــــــــــــــــــاري    الـــــــتــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــكــــــــ  ــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــر
وشكرا...

----------


## zid

أستاذنا لي سؤال محيرني. رأس المال 3000 دولار فتحت صفقه شراء 200 دولار ومارجن 1:100 وبالفرض السعر هبط  وباقي رصيد 2800 دولار . والسؤال ماهي عدد النقاط الكافيه لتغطية هذة الصفقه بهذا الرصيد حال الهبوط حتي لا يصفر الحساب .  :Drive1:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ان شاء الله سأضع الاسئلة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> جـــــــــــــــــــــــاري الـــــــتــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــكــــــــ  ــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــر
> وشكرا...

   فى انتظارك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا لي سؤال محيرني. رأس المال 3000 دولار فتحت صفقه شراء 200 دولار ومارجن 1:100 وبالفرض السعر هبط وباقي رصيد 2800 دولار . والسؤال ماهي عدد النقاط الكافيه لتغطية هذة الصفقه بهذا الرصيد حال الهبوط حتي لا يصفر الحساب .

 اخى الكريم zid الرصيد 3000 صفقة شراء 200 دولار تقصد عقدين يعنى اصبح رصيدك 2800 قدامك 280 نقطة قبل ما الحساب يصفر تقبل ودى

----------


## zid

أستاذي الفاضل  شكرا علي سرعة الرد ووصلت الفكرة عند النقطة التي توقعتها .  :Compress:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي الفاضل  شكرا علي سرعة الرد ووصلت الفكرة عند النقطة التي توقعتها .

   ده انت اللى استاذ يا استاذ

----------


## tefa7up

.....  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  .....    .......... كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه المولد النبوى الشريف .........  ......فأ كثروا من الدعاء والصلاه على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام .......  اخوك فى الله مصطفى ..   انا مبتدىء جديد واود ان اكون مضارب ناجح ولاكن نظرا لانى اقرامن هنا وهناك فأنا مش عارف انا ماشى فى اى طريق صح ام خطا. وقد جاء هذا السؤال لأنى لم اعرف كافه المنتديات ولا حتى كافه المواقع العربيه والاجنبيه والاخباريه المتعلقه بالفوركس ولاحتى قرات فيها .   فتراوضنى نفسى قائله لابد ان تكون تقرا كافه المواضيع وكافه المواقع وهذا اكيد صعب جدا.  فالسؤال هنا من اين اطلع السلمه الاولى وكيف يكون الطريق الصحيح لتلك السلمه . وانا متفرغ فكم من الوقت كي اكون قادر على الدخول فى هذا المجال . وكيف اعرف المعلومات الصحيحه  ومن اين..؟   انا عارف اننى قد اطلت عليك ولاكن انى احبك انت والاخوه فى الله ..  فبارك الله لك ...وكن متيقن ان الذى انت تفعله فثوابك عند الله..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ..... السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .....   .......... كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه المولد النبوى الشريف .........  ......فأ كثروا من الدعاء والصلاه على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام ....... اخوك فى الله مصطفى ..   انا مبتدىء جديد واود ان اكون مضارب ناجح ولاكن نظرا لانى اقرامن هنا وهناك فأنا مش عارف انا ماشى فى اى طريق صح ام خطا. وقد جاء هذا السؤال لأنى لم اعرف كافه المنتديات ولا حتى كافه المواقع العربيه والاجنبيه والاخباريه المتعلقه بالفوركس ولاحتى قرات فيها .   فتراوضنى نفسى قائله لابد ان تكون تقرا كافه المواضيع وكافه المواقع وهذا اكيد صعب جدا.  فالسؤال هنا من اين اطلع السلمه الاولى وكيف يكون الطريق الصحيح لتلك السلمه . وانا متفرغ فكم من الوقت كي اكون قادر على الدخول فى هذا المجال . وكيف اعرف المعلومات الصحيحه ومن اين..؟   انا عارف اننى قد اطلت عليك ولاكن انى احبك انت والاخوه فى الله ..  فبارك الله لك ...وكن متيقن ان الذى انت تفعله فثوابك عند الله..

 اهلا بيك اخى العزيز البداية هناhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## tefa7up

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  بارك الله فيك يا أخى الحبيب وجزاك اله عنا خيرا..

----------


## شريف دعبس

> اخى الكريم zid الرصيد 3000 صفقة شراء 200 دولار تقصد عقدين يعنى اصبح رصيدك 2800 قدامك 280 نقطة قبل ما الحساب يصفر تقبل ودى

 what i under stand that he buy with 0.2 lot then the account to be zero 1400pips :Yawn:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> what i under stand that he buy with 0.2 lot then the account to be zero 1400pips

 هما 2 لوت فى 1400 خسارة فى كل لوت
يبقى استهلك الرصيد
2800 $
و تقبل ودى

----------


## الحسام

السلام عليكم ..   
فلنقل انه بحسابي يوجد 8000$ , وانني اتعامل مع شركة تسمح ب 200:1 ليفرج
( Leverage ) , ولنفرض ان الزوج المتعامل به هو ( Euro/Usd ) وان السعر هو
1.3345/1.3343 . 
وقمت يالتالي : 
شراء ( لونق ) 10 لوت كل لوت حجمه 100K .  
فارجو توضيح الاتي :  
1- كم ستكون قيمة المارجن ؟ 
2- عند اي سعر ممكن ان اخسر كل المبلغ الذي في حسابي ؟ 
3- كم قيمة ال ليفرج الحقيقي وكم نسبة المخاطرة هنا

----------


## zid

> هما 2 لوت فى 1400 خسارة فى كل لوت
> يبقى استهلك الرصيد
> 2800 $
> و تقبل ودى

 الأستاذه / الأفاضل الاجابه وجهان لعملة واحده وازدادت ايضاحا لكل رواد المنتدي والحمدلله لاني اتحري نقطة الدخول جيدا ولكني لا أستخدم استوب وأترك سيوله كافيه للتغطيه لأي مفاجأة بالسوق وشكرا علي الاهتمام . :Nono:   :Yikes3:   :Nono:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ..   
> فلنقل انه بحسابي يوجد 8000$ يسمع منك ربنا, وانني اتعامل مع شركة تسمح ب 200:1 ليفرج هنا يوجد اختلاف بين الشركات هنفرض شركة fxcm  يبقى 500$ لكل عقد( Leverage ) , ولنفرض ان الزوج المتعامل به هو ( Euro/Usd ) وان السعر هو
> 1.3345/1.3343  
> وقمت يالتالي : 
> شراء ( لونق ) 10 لوت كل لوت حجمه 100K .  
> فارجو توضيح الاتي :  
> 1- كم ستكون قيمة المارجن ؟  500× 10 = 50002- عند اي سعر ممكن ان اخسر كل المبلغ الذي في حسابي ؟  اذا انخفض السعر 30 نقطة شاملة الاسبريد3- كم قيمة ال ليفرج الحقيقي وكم نسبة المخاطرة هنا

 اليفرج 1:200 يعنى كل عقد ب 100000 يحجز 500 $ نسبة المخاطرة تزيد جدا عن 10%

----------


## goldfile

اخي الكريم اشطرك على تفاعلك وعنوان موضوعك وحماسك الشديد هو الذي دفعني للسؤال 
الله يحفظك .... كيف يمكنني فتح حساب حقيقي بعد التمرن جيدا على الحساب التجريبي 
علما اني من المغرب والله طرحت هذا السؤال عدة مرات وفي منتديات عدة ولا من مجيب  
اتمنى ان يحظى طلبي بالاهتمام تحياتي القلبية

----------


## الحسام

> اليفرج 1:200 يعنى كل عقد ب 100000 يحجز 500 $   نسبة المخاطرة تزيد جدا عن 10%

 السلام عليكم ..
 اخي العزيز .. 
بالنسبة لقيمة المارجن .. فعلا هو 5000, ولكن 5000 يورو , وحيث ان الحساب بالدولار وجب تحويلها للدولار .. فتصبح 5000 مضروبة بسعر الصرف مقابل الدولار 1.3345 فتصبح 6,672 دولار .وهذه نقطة لا ينتبه لها كثير من الاخوان . 
اما بالنسبة كم عدد النقاط التي ممكن ان تجعل الشخص يخسر الحساب كاملا فانتظر مزيد من الاجابات مع الشرح .. 
اما بالنسبه لليفرج الحقيقي فهو 1 : 125 وليس 200:1 , اما 200:1 فهو اقصى حد من الليفرج تسمح به الشركة المتعامل معها وليس الليفرج ( الرافعة ) الفعلية . 
مع التقدير ...

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
برجاء التوضيح لانى مبتدى . لو انى فاتح حساب بمبلغ 7000 دولار مع شركة fx s كم يحجز من الحساب لكل عقد اقوم بفتحه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الكريم اشطرك على تفاعلك وعنوان موضوعك وحماسك الشديد هو الذي دفعني للسؤال 
> الله يحفظك .... كيف يمكنني فتح حساب حقيقي بعد التمرن جيدا على الحساب التجريبي 
> علما اني من المغرب والله طرحت هذا السؤال عدة مرات وفي منتديات عدة ولا من مجيب  
> اتمنى ان يحظى طلبي بالاهتمام تحياتي القلبية

    يمكنك فتح حساب حقيقي بعد التمرن جيدا على الحساب التجريبي لمدة لا تقل عن 6 شهور و مش بس كدة لازم تكون وثقت فى قدرتك على المضاربة و عند فتح حساب حقيقى فقط ارسل لادارة المنتدى و هما مش هيتأخروا عنك ابدا  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ..
> اخي العزيز .. 
> بالنسبة لقيمة المارجن .. فعلا هو 5000, ولكن 5000 يورو , وحيث ان الحساب بالدولار وجب تحويلها للدولار .. فتصبح 5000 مضروبة بسعر الصرف مقابل الدولار 1.3345 فتصبح 6,672 دولار .وهذه نقطة لا ينتبه لها كثير من الاخوان . نقطة جديدة سوف ابحث فيها 
> اما بالنسبة كم عدد النقاط التي ممكن ان تجعل الشخص يخسر الحساب كاملا فانتظر مزيد من الاجابات مع الشرح ..   تم نعديل الرقم الى 30 و مش محتاجة شرح 30 خسارة × 10 عقود × 10 $ للنقطة = 3000 يبقى مارجن على طول و لكن يبقى فى حسابك بعد قفل الصفقات مبلغ 5000 $ 
> اما بالنسبه لليفرج الحقيقي فهو 1 : 125 وليس 200:1 , اما 200:1 فهو اقصى حد من الليفرج تسمح به الشركة المتعامل معها وليس الليفرج ( الرافعة ) الفعلية . نقطة جديدة سوف ابحث فيهامع التقدير ...

 تقبـــــــــــــــل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> برجاء التوضيح لانى مبتدى . لو انى فاتح حساب بمبلغ 7000 دولار مع شركة fx s كم يحجز من الحساب لكل عقد اقوم بفتحه

 اسم الشركة ايه هل تقصد fxsol

----------


## medhat 2007

نعم اقصد fxsol

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> نعم اقصد fxsol

 حالا ان شاء الله
يصلك الرد

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
انا مبتدئ.........في عالم الفوركس
فالاسئلة كثيرة.......................
فهل انتم مستعدون؟؟؟
................................................
والسلام عليكم...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> انا مبتدئ.........في عالم الفوركس
> فالاسئلة كثيرة.......................
> فهل انتم مستعدون؟؟؟
> ................................................
> والسلام عليكم...

 مستعدون ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> برجاء التوضيح لانى مبتدى . لو انى فاتح حساب بمبلغ 7000 دولار مع شركة fx s كم يحجز من الحساب لكل عقد اقوم بفتحه

  

> اسم الشركة ايه هل تقصد fxsol

  

> نعم اقصد fxsol

  

> حالا ان شاء الله
> يصلك الرد

 جدول المارجن كامل انت تامر

----------


## zid

أنا في حاجه الي كتاب فيه شرح وافي لنقاط الدعم والمقاومة وأيضا نسب الفيبوناتشي .  :Star:   :Star:   :Star:

----------


## الحسام

> تم نعديل الرقم الى 30 و مش محتاجة شرح 30 خسارة × 10 عقود × 10 $ للنقطة = 3000 يبقى مارجن على طول و لكن يبقى فى حسابك بعد قفل الصفقات مبلغ 5000 $

  السلام عليكم .. 
اخي الكريم ماذا تعني بجملة يبقى مارجن على طول ؟ ويبقى في حسابي 5000 ؟ 
هل ال30 نقطة الذين ذكرتهم هم لخسارة الحساب كاملا ( 8000 دولار ) ام ماذا ؟  
مع الشكر ..

----------


## yahia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والله ياخي والكلام لاستاذنا احمد حنفي واخي وشقيقي سمير 
لااجد كلاما اوفي به حقكما فلا مجال هنا للثناء ولكني اجد نفسي امام عملاقان في الاخلاق والصبر وطول البال والاجتهاد في نفع الآخرين لااجد مجالا للمتابعة المسترة ولكن حينما اجد رجلا بهذه المواصفات لابد من شكرة فتحية مني لكما 
وان شاء الله القاكم 
تقبلو مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> والله ياخي والكلام لاستاذنا احمد حنفي واخي وشقيقي سمير 
> لااجد كلاما اوفي به حقكما فلا مجال هنا للثناء ولكني اجد نفسي امام عملاقان في الاخلاق والصبر وطول البال والاجتهاد في نفع الآخرين لااجد مجالا للمتابعة المسترة ولكن حينما اجد رجلا بهذه المواصفات لابد من شكرة فتحية مني لكما 
> وان شاء الله القاكم 
> تقبلو مني كل التحية والتقدير

 مشكور اخويا يحيى انت الاحسن

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أنا في حاجه الي كتاب فيه شرح وافي لنقاط الدعم والمقاومة وأيضا نسب الفيبوناتشي .

 تفضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أنا في حاجه الي كتاب فيه شرح وافي لنقاط الدعم والمقاومة وأيضا نسب الفيبوناتشي .

 عن فيبوناتشى و سنينه     مش قلت لك الكرتونة مليانه كتب فوق السطوح

----------


## medhat 2007

اشكرك جزيلا اخى
و لكن هل المارجن يتحدد من خلال سعر العملة كما هو محدد فى الجدول و على اساس المبلغ الموجود فى الحساب و لكل عملة مارجن مختلف و لماذا لا يوجد فى الجدول بعض العملات مثل GBP/JPY ارجو المعذرة يا جماعة مبتدى بقى .....

----------


## ahmed hanafy

عن فيبوناتشى و سنينه       مش قلت لك الكرتونة مليانه كتب فوق السطوح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

فيبوناتشى كمان و كمان

----------


## goldfile

اخي الغالي ahmed hanafy   والله كرمك واخلاصك اذهلني نيابة عن كل اعضاء المنتدى  
اتقدم اليك بالشكر الجزيل والدعاء الصادق بالتوفيق والنجاح واعذرني لاني سازعجك باسالتي  
السخيفة وانما متابع وباستمرار ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الغالي ahmed hanafy والله كرمك واخلاصك اذهلني نيابة عن كل اعضاء المنتدى  
> اتقدم اليك بالشكر الجزيل والدعاء الصادق بالتوفيق والنجاح واعذرني لاني سازعجك باسالتي  
> السخيفة وانما متابع وباستمرار ان شاء الله

 يا اخويا اسئل كما تشاء اسئلتك تسعدنى

----------


## الصاعقة

الاسئلة...................الله يعينكم,,,,انا جايبلكم كووووم من الاسئلة............الله يعينكم,,,
لكثر الاسئلة.......سأكتبها بالتقسيط,,,,,وأرجوا التوضيح في الكلام لانني لا أعلم مصطلحات الفوركس
وشكرا...

----------


## الصاعقة

..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
1- هل الشركات مثل بعضها في الرسم البياني و اسعار العملات يعني: في وقت معين يكون سعر العملة نفسها في الشركات (البيع والشراء)؟
2- وممكن تذكروا انواع الاستراتيجيات؟وطريقة العمل بها!
وهل صحيح انه الافضل ان استخدم استراتيجية واحدة ! الذي تريحني وتربحني؟

----------


## حاتم11

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
انا ابحث عن شركه فيها امكانيه اداره المحفضه اداره كامله بيع وشراء 
وتحديد نسبه  خساره وربح  حسب اتفاق معين   اي بنسبه 30 %او 40% 
وكنت اريد ان اسأل عن  شركه يو جي ام هل فيها اداره محفضه وكيف يتم الاتصال بهم 
مع العلم ان رأس المال المتوفر لدي 30000دولار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> انا ابحث عن شركه فيها امكانيه اداره المحفضه اداره كامله بيع وشراء 
> وتحديد نسبه خساره وربح حسب اتفاق معين اي بنسبه 30 %او 40% 
> وكنت اريد ان اسأل عن شركه يو جي ام هل فيها اداره محفضه وكيف يتم الاتصال بهم 
> مع العلم ان رأس المال المتوفر لدي 30000دولار

 اخى حاتم يوجد فى المنتدى ادارة حافظة مالية و اقولها لك ثق فى هؤلاء الناس فانهم يخافون الله و يعلم الله اننى لا امثلهم و ليس لى علاقة مباشرة بهم راسل ادارة المنتدى مباشرة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
> 1- هل الشركات مثل بعضها في الرسم البياني و اسعار العملات يعني: في وقت معين يكون سعر العملة نفسها في الشركات (البيع والشراء)؟ يوجد اختلاف بين الشركات و لكنه طفيف لا يؤثر بشكل قوى فى السعر2- وممكن تذكروا انواع الاستراتيجيات؟وطريقة العمل بها! استراتيجيات كتيررررررررررررررررررر قوى  منها القاهرة الترند المكسور مادرو و طريقته الذهبية طريقة الاستاذ / الوافى 
> وهل صحيح انه الافضل ان استخدم استراتيجية واحدة ! الذي تريحني وتربحني؟

 نعم نعم نعم واحدة و واحدة فقط   انا عايز كل يوم 10 اسئلة و الا .......====> هزعل

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكور يا أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي 
على الاجابات الرائعة....
لكن ما هو الاثر الطفيف الذي على الاسعار(الاختلاف مابين الشركات)؟
ممكن التوضيح.....
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور يا أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي 
> على الاجابات الرائعة....
> لكن ما هو الاثر الطفيف الذي على الاسعار(الاختلاف مابين الشركات)؟
> ممكن التوضيح.....
> وشكرا..

 هو فرق فى سرعة السيرفر فى بعض الاحيان يعنى بيكون من 2-3 بيب مش اكتر ما بين التريد و fxcm مثلا

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكور على الجواب الكافي,,,
جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاري تــــــــــــــــــــحــــــــــمـــيـــــــــل الأســـــــــــــــــــئـــــــــــلـــة..........  ..........

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور على الجواب الكافي,,,
> جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاري تــــــــــــــــــــحــــــــــمـــيـــــــــل الأســـــــــــــــــــئـــــــــــلـــة..........  ..........

 فى انتظااااااااااااااااااااااارك

----------


## combo

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
لى أستفسار يمثل لى أهمية شديدة
هل عندما أدخل صفقة ما يتم دخولى السوق فعلياً , اى بمعنى أخر هل عند دخولى السوق أؤثر فى حركة السعر فعلا ولو بمقدار طفيف للغاية 
مع تحياتى

----------


## الصاعقة

الأسئلة......................
1- هل الحساب التجريبي مثل الحقيقي؟ في كل شيء.
2- هل الشراء والبيع يؤثر على السوق؟وكيف.
3- ما هو البيع وما الفرق بينه وبين الاغلاق؟
4- كيف اطلب بيع أو شراء أو اغلاق  معلق يعني: وانا خارج السوق يبيع ويشتري ويغلق عند نقطة معينة!  ارجوا التوضيح.
5- ماهو المارجن؟ واذا كان عندي 1000 دولار كم عدد النقاط,,,والنقطة الواحدة تساوي كم دولار؟ 
وشكرا.......

----------


## yasser55

أخي الحبيب أحمد أريد أن أسأل إذا كان المبلغ المودع 100 دولار كم هي قيمة النقطة وإذا دخلت السوق 10% من المبلغ ما هو قيمة المارجن المستخدم وإذا تكرمت أن تعطيني فكرة عن كيفية إدارة رإس المال بمبلغ 100 دولار ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## khaled_S

بعد ازنك ممكن تقول ازاى اتعلم التحليل الاساسى

----------


## الحسام

> أخي الحبيب أحمد أريد أن أسأل إذا كان المبلغ المودع 100 دولار كم هي قيمة النقطة وإذا دخلت السوق 10% من المبلغ ما هو قيمة المارجن المستخدم وإذا تكرمت أن تعطيني فكرة عن كيفية إدارة رإس المال بمبلغ 100 دولار ولك جزيل الشكر

  
اخي العزيز ,,  
ان قيمة النقطة لا تعتمد على المبلغ المودع , بل تعتمد على الكمية التي يتم تداولها  , فمثلا اذا اشتريت 10,000 وحدة من اي نوع عملة فسعر النقطة 1 دولار . 
اذا اشتريت 100,000 وحدة من اي نوع عملة فسعر النقطة 10 دولار . 
ان قيمة المارجن تحددها الشركة التي تتعامل معها و لك ان تختار في بعض الشركات المارجن الذي تريده . 
ماذا تقصد بادارة راس المال ب 100 دولار ؟ تعني ان المبلغ المودع بحسابك هو 100 دولار ؟ 
و ما نوع الحساب ؟ هل هو ( Micro )  ام  ( Mini )   ام (  Standard ) ؟

----------


## zid

> اخى حاتم يوجد فى المنتدى ادارة حافظة مالية  و اقولها لك ثق فى هؤلاء الناس فانهم يخافون الله و يعلم الله اننى لا امثلهم و ليس لى علاقة مباشرة بهم  راسل ادارة المنتدى مباشرة

 أستاذي الفاضل نحن نثق في رجال المنتدي بفضل الله وادارة المحافظ ولكن المشكله انها لا تقل عن 20000 دولار وكنت أتمني أن تقسم شرائح تبدأ من 5000 ثم 10000 ثم 20000 وكنت أود اثارة هذا الموضوع في اجتماع القاهرة مع الاساتذه / طلال السيمري وأبو عاصم وأتمني للمنتدي في يوم من الايام يكون مثل شركة هيرميس ثم شركة وساطه عالمية باذن الله   :Thumb:   :Clap:   :Thumb:

----------


## zid

أستاذ / أحمد حنفي. لو تكرمت أريد تقيمي ليطمأن قلبي حيث انني أستخدم برنامج ألتريد وأعمل عليه أفضل من فاكسول لسهولة التحليل والتنفيذ معا ووضعت عليه المؤشرات التاليه . 1- بلونجر باند 2- موفنج أفريج 3- الماكد أبو خطين 4- استكااستك وهو مهم جدا معي  5-الشموع اليابانيه . وهي أهم شيء أركز عليه هو تحليل الشموع علي شارت الساعه وتقاطعات أستكااستك سل وباي والدخول بعد ربع ساعه من فتح الشمعه والتأكد جيدا . ونسيت ذكر اني أضارب في الفرنك / دولار فقط . اليوم مثلا حققت 16 نقطه أقل و74 نقطه أعلي ربح في الصفقه الواحده نتيجة شغل اليوم 247 نقطه في 7 صفقات أرجو التقيم والافاده وشكرا .  :Drive1:

----------


## zid

> تفضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

 أستاذنا / أحمد حنفي  والله أنا بأشكرك جدا جدا علي هذا المجهود الرائع فعلا لن نوفي رجال المنتدي حقهم وربنا ينتقم من شركة ايه موني باور في مساكن شيراتون المطار لأني سألته أثناء المحاضرة وقلت له هل 15 ساعه كافيه لممارسة العمل في الفوركس فقال نعم ولا ذكر بلونجر باند ولا استكاستك ولا الماكد ولاحتي انه في حاجه اسمها استراتجيات والعايت في الفايت حرق دم .  :013:    أبو دوداييف .

----------


## goldfile

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي. لو تكرمت أريد تقيمي ليطمأن قلبي حيث انني أستخدم برنامج ألتريد وأعمل عليه أفضل من فاكسول لسهولة التحليل والتنفيذ معا ووضعت عليه المؤشرات التاليه . 1- بلونجر باند 2- موفنج أفريج 3- الماكد أبو خطين 4- استكااستك وهو مهم جدا معي  5-الشموع اليابانيه . وهي أهم شيء أركز عليه هو تحليل الشموع علي شارت الساعه وتقاطعات أستكااستك سل وباي والدخول بعد ربع ساعه من فتح الشمعه والتأكد جيدا . ونسيت ذكر اني أضارب في الفرنك / دولار فقط . اليوم مثلا حققت 16 نقطه أقل و74 نقطه أعلي ربح في الصفقه الواحده نتيجة شغل اليوم 247 نقطه في 7 صفقات أرجو التقيم والافاده وشكرا .

 اخي الكريم ما شاء الله عليك والله حفزتني بكلامك الى الامام 247 نقطه في يوم واحد شيء رائع حقا انا اعمل بنظرية الترند المكسور ولكن حسب رايي المتواضع ان شروط الدخول والخروج لاتتحقق كثيرا  اتمنى ان تشرح استراتجيتك والمؤشرات  التي ذكرتها وان امكن على الخاص فانا  محتاج لاحد الاخوة الاعضاء اللي تكون له تجربة ناجحة تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
> لى أستفسار يمثل لى أهمية شديدة
> هل عندما أدخل صفقة ما يتم دخولى السوق فعلياً , اى بمعنى أخر هل عند دخولى السوق أؤثر فى حركة السعر فعلا ولو بمقدار طفيف للغاية 
> مع تحياتى

   السوق لا يتأثر بالاشخاص مهما كان حجم تعاملاتهم السوق بتأثر بالبنوك و الكميات الكبيرة مليارات يعنى تقبل ودى

----------


## pal

شكرا علي فتح هذا القسم المهم جدا سؤالي 
ماهو التصحيح وماهي أدوات التصحيح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأسئلة......................
> 1- هل الحساب التجريبي مثل الحقيقي؟ في كل شيء.  نعم الا نفسية المضارب2- هل الشراء والبيع يؤثر على السوق؟وكيف.  السوق لا يتأثر بالاشخاص مهما كان حجم تعاملاتهم
> السوق بتأثر بالبنوك و الكميات الكبيرة مليارات  
> 3- ما هو البيع وما الفرق بينه وبين الاغلاق؟  البيع هو بيع العملة بينما الاغلاق قد يكون بيعا و قد يكون شراءا اذا كانت الصفقة بيع مثلا يكون الاغلاق شراء و اذا كانت الصفقة شراء  يكون الاغلاق بيع 
> 4- كيف اطلب بيع أو شراء أو اغلاق معلق يعني: وانا خارج السوق يبيع ويشتري ويغلق عند نقطة معينة! ارجوا التوضيح.  الاجابة تحتاج ان اعرف الشركة التى تتداول معها5- ماهو المارجن؟ واذا كان عندي 1000 دولار كم عدد النقاط,,,والنقطة الواحدة تساوي كم دولار؟ 
> وشكرا.......

 المارجن هو هامش يخصم من حسابك مقابل فتح صفقة  عدد النقاط  الصفقة التى تفتحها و قيمة النقطة يعتمد على نوع الحساب و كذلك العملة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد ازنك ممكن تقول ازاى اتعلم التحليل الاساسى

 اخويا خالد  اتفضل  قزقز و اتسلى و اتعلم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17853.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي الحبيب أحمد أريد أن أسأل إذا كان المبلغ المودع 100 دولار كم هي قيمة النقطة وإذا دخلت السوق 10% من المبلغ ما هو قيمة المارجن المستخدم وإذا تكرمت أن تعطيني فكرة عن كيفية إدارة رإس المال بمبلغ 100 دولار ولك جزيل الشكر

  

> اخي العزيز ,,  
> ان قيمة النقطة لا تعتمد على المبلغ المودع , بل تعتمد على الكمية التي يتم تداولها , فمثلا اذا اشتريت 10,000 وحدة من اي نوع عملة فسعر النقطة 1 دولار . 
> اذا اشتريت 100,000 وحدة من اي نوع عملة فسعر النقطة 10 دولار . فى بعض العملات و ليس كلها 
> ان قيمة المارجن تحددها الشركة التي تتعامل معها و لك ان تختار في بعض الشركات المارجن الذي تريده . 
> ماذا تقصد بادارة راس المال ب 100 دولار ؟ تعني ان المبلغ المودع بحسابك هو 100 دولار ؟ 
> و ما نوع الحساب ؟ هل هو ( Micro ) ام ( Mini ) ام ( Standard ) ؟

   اخويا ياسر :  قام الحسام بالرد عليك   اخويا الحسام  محاولة طيبة منك ان تهتم بالاخرين  و اتمنى مشاركاتك دائما  تقبلا ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي. لو تكرمت أريد تقيمي ليطمأن قلبي حيث انني أستخدم برنامج ألتريد وأعمل عليه أفضل من فاكسول لسهولة التحليل والتنفيذ معا ووضعت عليه المؤشرات التاليه . 1- بلونجر باند 2- موفنج أفريج 3- الماكد أبو خطين 4- استكااستك وهو مهم جدا معي  5-الشموع اليابانيه . وهي أهم شيء أركز عليه هو تحليل الشموع علي شارت الساعه وتقاطعات أستكااستك سل وباي والدخول بعد ربع ساعه من فتح الشمعه والتأكد جيدا . ونسيت ذكر اني أضارب في الفرنك / دولار فقط . اليوم مثلا حققت 16 نقطه أقل و74 نقطه أعلي ربح في الصفقه الواحده نتيجة شغل اليوم 247 نقطه في 7 صفقات أرجو التقيم والافاده وشكرا .

 اخى الكريم ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 247 نقطة فى يوم و بتسألنى انا ايه رأيى ده انت استاذ كبير و باسم كل اخوانى عايزين تشرح لنا الطريقة دى و سميها استراتيجية دقدق

----------


## الحسام

> اخويا الحسام  محاولة طيبة منك ان تهتم بالاخرين  و اتمنى مشاركاتك دائما  تقبلا ودى

 انشالله اخي احمد , لتعم الفائدة على الجميع و يستفيد الكل من الكل المواضيع المطروحة . 
مع التقدير ..

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي
على الرد الرائع البليغ
مشكووووووووووووور,,,
انا اتعامل مع شركة ugm
لكن هذه الشركة اتصالها ضعيف  لماذا؟
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا علي فتح هذا القسم المهم جدا سؤالي 
> ماهو التصحيح وماهي أدوات التصحيح

 التصحيح  هو تغير فى سعر العملة عكس الاتجاه لمدة تعتبر بسيطة نسبيا  أدوات التصحيح : خطوط فايبوناتشى الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذي
> على الرد الرائع البليغ
> مشكووووووووووووور,,,
> انا اتعامل مع شركة ugm
> لكن هذه الشركة اتصالها ضعيف لماذا؟
> وشكرا..

 راجع الادارة بهذا الشأن

----------


## الصاعقة

المشكلة يا أستاذي؟
مافي أحد يرد!
كتبت المشكلة في اكثر من موضع
لكن لا حيات لمن تنادي...
آسف على الكلمة لكن كان يجب على ان اقولها
وتقبلوا عذري ان أخطأت....
وشكرا,,

----------


## الصاعقة

وكم مدة الحساب التجريبي؟
وآسف على الاسئلة الكثيرة المتفرقة...
تقبل عذري...
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المشكلة يا أستاذي؟
> مافي أحد يرد!
> كتبت المشكلة في اكثر من موضع
> لكن لا حيات لمن تنادي...
> آسف على الكلمة لكن كان يجب على ان اقولها
> وتقبلوا عذري ان أخطأت....
> وشكرا,,

 يصلك الرد حالا اقولك و انا اخوك عندنا فى مصر ما فى مشكلة مع الشركة فى الاتصال و لكن يبدو انه فى السعودية فقط

----------


## pal

تسلم أخي أحمد علي الرد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وكم مدة الحساب التجريبي؟
> وآسف على الاسئلة الكثيرة المتفرقة...
> تقبل عذري...
> وشكرا

   مدة الحساب التجريبي شهر تقريبا ما لم يحدث مارجن كوووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## pal

الرجاء توضيح متي تكون أوقات الفترة الأوربية والأمريكية والأسيوية وماهي العملات التي تتوافق مع كل فترة وشكرا.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الرجاء توضيح متي تكون أوقات الفترة الأوربية والأمريكية والأسيوية وماهي العملات التي تتوافق مع كل فترة وشكرا.

 العملات كلها تتوافر فى كل الاسواق و هذا ما يميز الفوركس الاوروبية من العاشرة صباحا : السادسة مساء الامريكية من الرابعة عصرا : حتى 1 ليلا توقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## yasser55

نعم أخي الحبيب أحمد أريد فتح حساب فقط 100 دولار لأني أريد أن اتغلب على النفس الأمارة بالطمع لذلك أخترت هذا المبلغ والحمد لله لقد قرأت وتمرنت من الكتب الأجنبية والعربية الكثير و أنا أثق فيك وفي قدرتك على النصيحة  فقط أريد  منك أن تضع لي خطة  إدارة  مخاطر على هذا  المبلغ   وإنشاء الله سوف أعمل به حرفيا أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك وأتمنا من الله أن يكتب لك في كل حرف تسطره في هذا المنتدى وغيره مليارات الحسنات وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> نعم أخي الحبيب أحمد أريد فتح حساب فقط 100 دولار لأني أريد أن اتغلب على النفس الأمارة بالطمع لذلك أخترت هذا المبلغ والحمد لله لقد قرأت وتمرنت من الكتب الأجنبية والعربية الكثير و أنا أثق فيك وفي قدرتك على النصيحة فقط أريد منك أن تضع لي خطة إدارة مخاطر على هذا المبلغ وإنشاء الله سوف أعمل به حرفيا أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك وأتمنا من الله أن يكتب لك في كل حرف تسطره في هذا المنتدى وغيره مليارات الحسنات وشكرا

   اخى الكريم اشكرك لثقتك فيا و هذه رؤيتى لادارة رأس المال مخمخ فى كلامى و تأمل معناه 10% كتير قوى  خليها 5% جدعنة و اخوية نحسبها ازاى الرصيد    100 $ نسبة المخاطرة 5 $ اذا افتح صفقة واحد و يكون الاستوب بحد اقصى 5 $ (ترجمها حسب نوع حسابك) و انتظر حتى تنتهى الصفقة اذا كسبت (ابعت لى سندوتش لحمة اون لاين) و اذا خسرت تبقى خسرت 5 % فقط من الرصيد بعد نهاية الصفقة افتح غيرها  و هكذا و هكذا

----------


## samer1112

*أنا عندي سؤال :  
لماذا التجارة بالعملات تكون على شكل أزواج (باوند\دولار ......يورو دولار ...فرنك \ين ... الخ)  
ليش ما أقدر مثلا أن أشتري يورو مقابل الدولار و أبيعه أمام العملة التي أريد و لتكن الين مثلا . كما هو الحال لو كان عندي حساب بالبنك ,أستطيع أن أحول نقودي إلى دولار ثم إلى يورو ثم إلى ماأريد من العملات   
أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا *

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *أنا عندي سؤال :*   *لماذا التجارة بالعملات تكون على شكل أزواج (باوند\دولار ......يورو دولار ...فرنك \ين ... الخ)*   *ليش ما أقدر مثلا أن أشتري يورو مقابل الدولار و أبيعه أمام العملة التي أريد و لتكن الين مثلا . كما هو الحال لو كان عندي حساب بالبنك ,أستطيع أن أحول نقودي إلى دولار ثم إلى يورو ثم إلى ماأريد من العملات*    *أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا*

 اخى الكريم / سمير اهلا بيك طيب هفرض جدلا ان كلامك صحيح اشترى يورو بالدولار و ابيع اليورو و اشترى ين مثلا تخيل عدد المضاربين فى السوق اكثر من 2 ترليون مضارب لو كل واحد فيهم عمل كدة يبقى السوق شكله ازاى ملخبط صح اذا كان لابد من تقنين السوق اى توضع ازواج معينة مقننة للبيع و الشراء تقبل ودى

----------


## Sars

مره آخرى أحبائي   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخواني عندي سؤال شاغل تفكيري من مده  هو  كيف أعرف كمية البيع أو الشراء في سوق الفوريكس؟ هل يتم ذلك من خلال الشارت وكيف الطريقة؟ أم هناك طريقة أخرى أرجو الإيضاح ولكم كل الشكر  مع العلم أني أتداول من خلال برنامج شركة FXCM  ولكم شكري وإحترامي

----------


## samer1112

> تخيل عدد المضاربين فى السوق اكثر من 2 ترليون مضارب

  *فكرتك وصلت يا أستاذنا .... و لو أن عبارة 2 ترليون غير منطقية   
أنا بإعتقادي أنه يتم العمل بسوق العملات بطريقة الأزواج لأن المؤسسة التي تتعامل معها لا تملك العملات التي أنت تطلبها ...فتكون العملية  بتصوري : أنك إذا طلبت شراء مثلا يورو\ دولار يكون بالمقابل لك بائع يورو \دولار ..
بعنى أن المؤسسة التي تتعامل معها (وسيط أو بنك ) لا تملك تللك العملات و إنما تقوم بعملية تسوية بين العملاء ... و إجبار التعامل بالأزواج هو لتنظيم هذه المهمة  
هذا رأيي ... و يحتمل الخطأ*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مره آخرى أحبائي   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخواني عندي سؤال شاغل تفكيري من مده  هو  كيف أعرف كمية البيع أو الشراء في سوق الفوريكس؟ هل يتم ذلك من خلال الشارت وكيف الطريقة؟ أم هناك طريقة أخرى أرجو الإيضاح ولكم كل الشكر  مع العلم أني أتداول من خلال برنامج شركة FXCM   ولكم شكري وإحترامي

 خى الكريم / يصعب معرفة كميه التداول فى الفوركس حتى عن طريق مؤشر الحجم  و ذلك لان كل شركة تعطى بيانات كمية التداول الخاصة بها هى عد بقى كام شركة بروكر و علشان كدة صعب هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *فكرتك وصلت يا أستاذنا .... و لو أن عبارة 2 ترليون غير منطقية*      *هذا رأيي ... و يحتمل الخطأ*

 طيب ليه غير منطقية تقصد اكتر و الا اقل هو انا كنت عديتهم يعنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Icon26:

----------


## samer1112

> تخيل عدد المضاربين فى السوق اكثر من 2 ترليون مضارب

  

> طيب ليه غير منطقية تقصد اكتر و الا اقل هو انا كنت عديتهم يعنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 *حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة : واحد ترليون =1000 مليار  
و سكان الكرة الأرضية حوالي 6 مليار ..... يبقى فاضل كم عشان يكملوا 2 ترليون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
مزحة جميلة منك يا أستاذنا*  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة : واحد ترليون =1000 مليار*   *و سكان الكرة الأرضية حوالي 6 مليار ..... يبقى فاضل كم عشان يكملوا 2 ترليون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*  *مزحة جميلة منك يا أستاذنا*

 ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك هما سكان العالم 6 مليار بس ما حدش قاللى يعنى

----------


## عبده المصرى

> *حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة : واحد ترليون =1000 مليار*   *و سكان الكرة الأرضية حوالي 6 مليار ..... يبقى فاضل كم عشان يكملوا 2 ترليون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*  *مزحة جميلة منك يا أستاذنا*

 مداخلة على الماشى لو تسمحوا لى المقصود من 2 ترليون ليس عدد المشتغلين بالسوق ولكنه القيمة السوقية لحجم التداول ،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مداخلة على الماشى لو تسمحوا لى المقصود من 2 ترليون ليس عدد المشتغلين بالسوق ولكنه القيمة السوقية لحجم التداول ،،،

 استاذ بجد   انا كنت بقولها كناية عن الكثرة ليس الا  نورت الموضوع يا استاذ

----------


## pal

شكرا أخي أحمد علي المرور وسرعة الرد .

----------


## www

أستاذنا الفاضل .. السلام عليكم   عند استخدام الهيدج بدل وقف الخسارة ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة لفكه ؟  بمعنى : دخلت صفقة .. عكس معي السعر 50 نقطة .. عملت هيدج ..  وبذلك أكون أوقفت خسارتي .. ولكن كيف أفك الهيدج بدون خسائر ؟؟  هل ذلك ممكن ؟؟ أرجو إعطاء مثال للتوضيح ..  لك خالص الشكر والتقدير أستاذنا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا أخي أحمد علي المرور وسرعة الرد .

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم 24 ساعة فى اليوم  7 ايام فى الاسبوع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا الفاضل .. السلام عليكم   عند استخدام الهيدج بدل وقف الخسارة ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة لفكه ؟  بمعنى : دخلت صفقة .. عكس معي السعر 50 نقطة .. عملت هيدج ..  وبذلك أكون أوقفت خسارتي .. ولكن كيف أفك الهيدج بدون خسائر ؟؟  هل ذلك ممكن ؟؟ أرجو إعطاء مثال للتوضيح ..  لك خالص الشكر والتقدير أستاذنا

   الهيدج امر يحتاج لمحترف فعلا لكى يجيد استخدامه و على كل حال اقفل الصفقة الرابحة عندما تشعر ان السعر بدء يتجه عكسى و تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

اشكرك يا أستاذي على الرد الرائع,,,
وعندي سؤال الا وهو:
كيف اعرف النسبة التي اكسبها خلال الشهر؟
والحساب يقفل في نهاية الشهر!
وهل شركة fxsol تشتغل معاك؟
وشكرا...
وانا ورائي النحس!
شركة ugm ضعيفة الاتصال فذهبت الى شركةfxsolلكن يا للاسف ما تشتغل تجي نافذة وتكتبلي خطأ في الاذونات..........................................  .! ولا تشتغل
فما السبب!
وشكرا..............

----------


## الصاعقة

ممكن احدث اصدار لfxsol
شكرا..

----------


## asmaa2006

> اشكرك يا أستاذي على الرد الرائع,,,
> وعندي سؤال الا وهو:
> كيف اعرف النسبة التي اكسبها خلال الشهر؟
> والحساب يقفل في نهاية الشهر!
> وهل شركة fxsol تشتغل معاك؟
> وشكرا...
> وانا ورائي النحس!
> شركة ugm ضعيفة الاتصال فذهبت الى شركةfxsolلكن يا للاسف ما تشتغل تجي نافذة وتكتبلي خطأ في الاذونات..........................................  .! ولا تشتغل
> فما السبب!
> وشكرا..............

   دائما  مشكلة ألأتصال  من  السعودية  تواجهها بعض  المشاكل      لهذا  حاول البحث  عن  البروكسي  او  حاول تفعيل البروكسي في برنامج  التداول     

> ممكن احدث اصدار لfxsol
> شكرا..

    آخر اصدار  ل fxsol  http://ar.fxsol.com/download/    همسة لكاتب الموضوع  ..    الأستاذ / أحمد  حنفي   أحببت  انا اقوم بمساعدتك بالرد  اتمنى ان لا يسبب لك اي ضيق  وصراحة  جهد مشكور  وطولة بال  ممتازة  بالتوفيق  :Clap:

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكورة على ردك .....
وعلى المساعدة,,,
لكن ما هو البروكسي؟
ومن اين آتي بالرقم؟
وشكرا..

----------


## asmaa2006

> مشكورة على ردك .....
> وعلى المساعدة,,,
> لكن ما هو البروكسي؟
> ومن اين آتي بالرقم؟
> وشكرا..

      اقرأ  هذا  الرابط    https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=7396   وخصوصا  هذه  المشاركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=82791&postcount=6    بالنسبة للبروكسي  والبورت اي المنفذ  تحصل  عليهم  من مزود الخدمة لديك   اي الشركة المقدمة  لخدمة الأنترنت لديك

----------


## الصاعقة

طيب....
البروكسي والبورت مكتوبة في بطاقة الDSL مزود الخدمة....
ام من الموقع حقهم,,,على النت
وشكرا,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> دائما مشكلة ألأتصال من السعودية تواجهها بعض المشاكل   لهذا حاول البحث عن البروكسي او حاول تفعيل البروكسي في برنامج التداول       آخر اصدار ل fxsol  http://ar.fxsol.com/download/  همسة لكاتب الموضوع ..  الأستاذ / أحمد حنفي  أحببت انا اقوم بمساعدتك بالرد اتمنى ان لا يسبب لك اي ضيق  وصراحة جهد مشكور وطولة بال ممتازة بالتوفيق

 بارك الله فيك اختى اسماء بالعكس مرورك يزيد الموضوع نورا و شرفا و اترك لك الرد على السؤال السابق لهذه المشاركة

----------


## asmaa2006

> طيب....
> البروكسي والبورت مكتوبة في بطاقة الDSL مزود الخدمة....
> ام من الموقع حقهم,,,على النت
> وشكرا,,,

     حاول  البحث  عنها  في البطاقة   او اتصل بمزود  الخدمة لكي يفيدوك ...

----------


## asmaa2006

> بارك الله فيك اختى اسماء  بالعكس مرورك يزيد الموضوع نورا و شرفا  و اترك لك الرد على السؤال السابق لهذه المشاركة

    الموضوع منور بصاحبه ...  
 وفقك  الله  لكل خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## tefa7up

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   اود ان  اعرف اخى الكريم هل طلب فتح حساب اسلامى لشركه fxsol   سهل ام تقتصره الشركه على دول معينه مثل السعوديه وجزاك الله خيرا ..  وهل لو احد لم يتمكن من فتح حساب اسلامى فكيف يجعله بنفسه حساب اسلامى ...  وجزاك الله خيرا...

----------


## pal

*السلام عليكم, عندي سؤال ياريت حد يجاوبني عليه بالتفصيل* * كيف أعرف ظهور بوادر ارتداد للسعر, يعني ماهي الإشارات التي تعطي حتى أعرف أنا هذه إشارات تنبئ بارتداد السعر**.*

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذنا الكبير.. محتاج اعرف كل اسماء الادوات التي يستخدمها المحلل الموجودة في الشارت ،     مثلا لو تكون هناك صورة لشارت واسهم تشير على كل الادوات واسمائها يكون افضل..  
شاكر سعة صدرك.. وجزاك الله الف خير.

----------


## zid

أستاذنا / الفاضل عندما أضع 3000 دولار في الحساب وفتح صفقه واحده والمارجن 1 / 100 والتبيت بالحسابات الاسلاميه  ومع اختيار نقاط الدخول بعنايه . أرجو شرح وتوضيح المخاطر التي من الممكن أن تتعرض لها هذه الصفقه ويكون نهايتها المارجن كول :Icon26:   :Note:   :Icon5:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> استاذنا الكبير.. محتاج اعرف كل اسماء الادوات التي يستخدمها المحلل الموجودة في الشارت ، مثلا لو تكون هناك صورة لشارت واسهم تشير على كل الادوات واسمائها يكون افضل..  
> شاكر سعة صدرك.. وجزاك الله الف خير.

 اخى الكريم / بو عبد الله تحت امرك  اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا / الفاضل عندما أضع 3000 دولار في الحساب وفتح صفقه واحده والمارجن 1 / 100 والتبيت بالحسابات الاسلاميه ومع اختيار نقاط الدخول بعنايه . أرجو شرح وتوضيح المخاطر التي من الممكن أن تتعرض لها هذه الصفقه ويكون نهايتها المارجن كول

 خسائر ايه يا استاذ اذا كان المارجن 500  و عملية واحدة و حساب عادى  يبقى قدامك 2500 $ علشان تسمع المارجن كول يعنى 250 نقطة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   اود ان اعرف اخى الكريم هل طلب فتح حساب اسلامى لشركه fxsol سهل ام تقتصره الشركه على دول معينه مثل السعوديه وجزاك الله خيرا .. وهل لو احد لم يتمكن من فتح حساب اسلامى فكيف يجعله بنفسه حساب اسلامى ...  وجزاك الله خيرا...

 يمكنك فتح حساب اسلامى عن طريق هذا المنتدى  و يمكن تغير الحساب غير الاسلامى الى اسلامى  ايضا عن طريق ادارة المنتدى

----------


## zid

أستاذي الكريم  مشكور علي الاهتمام وسرعة الرد ومع أطيب تمنياتنا لأخونا واستاذنا مادروا بالشفاء العاجل باذن الله .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *السلام عليكم, عندي سؤال ياريت حد يجاوبني عليه بالتفصيل* *كيف أعرف ظهور بوادر ارتداد للسعر, يعني ماهي الإشارات التي تعطي حتى أعرف أنا هذه إشارات تنبئ بارتداد السعر**.*

 اخى الكريم اختلفت الاراء  البعض يقول عند كسر الفايبو 50 و الاخر -و انا منهم -  يقول عند كسر الفايبو 61.8  و لمزيدا من المعلومات اقرأ موضوع الفلتر فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي الكريم  مشكور علي الاهتمام وسرعة الرد ومع أطيب تمنياتنا لأخونا واستاذنا مادروا بالشفاء العاجل باذن الله .

 اللهم آمين

----------


## جديد فوركس

السلام عليكم ... رايت فىاحد المشاركات ان احد الاخوة يسال عن امكانية فتح حساب فى بعض الشركات والتعامل بدون مارجن !!
اريد ان اعرف كيفية التعامل بدون مارجن ؟
وكم اقل حساب يمكن فتحه للعمل بدون مارجن ؟
وهل يمكن ذلك مع شركة ugmfx ?

----------


## الصاعقة

> اشكرك يا أستاذي على الرد الرائع,,,
> وعندي سؤال الا وهو:
> كيف اعرف النسبة التي اكسبها خلال الشهر؟
> والحساب يقفل في نهاية الشهر!
> وهل شركة fxsol تشتغل معاك؟
> وشكرا...
> وانا ورائي النحس!
> شركة ugm ضعيفة الاتصال فذهبت الى شركةfxsolلكن يا للاسف ما تشتغل تجي نافذة وتكتبلي خطأ في الاذونات..........................................  .! ولا تشتغل
> فما السبب! وانا متصل على ال DSL وليس من الملزم البروكسي.  فما السبب.
> وشكرا..............

 ممكن تجاوبوا
وهذه النافذة
في المرفقات..

----------


## saken

ممكن المساعده 
كيفية الشراء البيع بالصور لاني ماراح افهم اذا ماشفت الصور
ومالمقصود بالمكسب حتى لو كنت خسران هل المقصد الاستوب لوز او شي اخر
والعقد الواحد كم نقطه او بمعنى اخر كيف يتم احتساب النقطه
جاوبوني ربي يسعدكم
بس ياليت بالصور يعني وحده وحده وش اضغط اذا اردت الشراء او اردة البيع وهل  برنامج ميتاتريد لوحده يكفي للبيع والشراء او احتاج برنامج اخر
وهل فتج الحساب ايضا عن طريق برنامج ميتا تريد او اجتاج برنامج اخر
امور معقده امامي
تحليلي فني واساسي الحمد لله خبرة ممتازه عندي لكن المشكله بكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج ومعرفة اسراره
ارجو المساعده ولكم الشكر

----------


## LEGEND

> اخى الكريم / بو عبد الله  تحت امرك  اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html

 جزاك الله الف خير استاذي الكريم على جهودك الواضحة و بالتوفيق ..

----------


## يارب ترزقه

اكرر اشكري لكل الاخوان وتستمر الاسئله
السؤال الاول: انا اتبع مؤشر parabolic SAR في الشراء البيع بحيث اشتري بأول نقطه تحت الشمعه وابيع بأول نقطه فوق الشمعه تتكون ...واشتغل على فريم 4 ساعات..ما رأيكم باتباع الطريقه؟ 
السؤال الثاني: من اي نقطه او فتره من الزمن نحدد بداية رسم الدعم او المقاومه؟ 
السؤال الاخير: هناك في شموع تكسر المقاومه او الدعم وبالنظر للفريم لااجد لها حد... بمعنى آخر ( لااستطيع رسم خط مقاومه او دعم جديد وذلك لعدم وجود مقاومهاو دعم سابق للزوج بنفس المستوى الذي هو ذاهب اليه) اتمنى ان تكون وصل السؤال؟

----------


## goldfile

اخي الطيب احمد حنفي اكرمك الله واعانك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة 
لدي الكثير من الاسئلة ولست ادري مماذا ابدا ... نبدئ انشاء الله 
بنقاط الدعم والمقاومة من الامور المهمة لتحديد عمليات الدخول والخروج 
ولكنها من الامور المربكة بالنسبة لي اجد صعوبة في تحديدها مرفق المثال اتمنى 
التصحيح ...نقطة اخرى قرات ان خطوط الفايبو تساعدكثيرا في تحديد نقاط الدعم
والمقاومة ...كيف ارسم هذه الخطوط على الشارت اما الاسئلة الاخرى فيما بعد
ان شاء الله تحياتي الصادقة

----------


## hanytow

> اكرر اشكري لكل الاخوان وتستمر الاسئله
> السؤال الاول: انا اتبع مؤشر parabolic SAR في الشراء البيع بحيث اشتري بأول نقطه تحت الشمعه وابيع بأول نقطه فوق الشمعه تتكون ...واشتغل على فريم 4 ساعات..ما رأيكم باتباع الطريقه؟ 
> السؤال الثاني: من اي نقطه او فتره من الزمن نحدد بداية رسم الدعم او المقاومه؟ 
> السؤال الاخير: هناك في شموع تكسر المقاومه او الدعم وبالنظر للفريم لااجد لها حد... بمعنى آخر ( لااستطيع رسم خط مقاومه او دعم جديد وذلك لعدم وجود مقاومهاو دعم سابق للزوج بنفس المستوى الذي هو ذاهب اليه) اتمنى ان تكون وصل السؤال؟

 الله يبارك فيكم ،
ارجو افادتي عن مؤشر الباربوليك   واي مراجع تتكلم عنه اوشروحات .

----------


## LEGEND

> امور معقده امامي
> تحليلي فني واساسي الحمد لله خبرة ممتازه عندي لكن المشكله بكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج ومعرفة اسراره
> ارجو المساعده ولكم الشكر

 انت عكسي بالضبط .. طيب اش رايك نتبادل.. :012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن تجاوبوا
> وهذه النافذة
> في المرفقات..

   اخى الكريم تفضلت الاخت اسماء بالرد عليك فى المشاركة 756 و ما تلاها اما بخصوص البروكسى فسيرد عليك حالا احد الاخوة فى السعودية انتظر الرد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ... رايت فىاحد المشاركات ان احد الاخوة يسال عن امكانية فتح حساب فى بعض الشركات والتعامل بدون مارجن !!
> اريد ان اعرف كيفية التعامل بدون مارجن ؟
> وكم اقل حساب يمكن فتحه للعمل بدون مارجن ؟
> وهل يمكن ذلك مع شركة ugmfx ?

 جميع الشركات تتعامل بدون مارجن فهذا هو الاصل تتعامل بدون مارجن يعنى بيع و شراء زى اى مكتب صرافة يعنى 100000 يورو تشتريهم مثلا 130000 $ بس احسبها انت بقى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن المساعده 
> كيفية الشراء البيع بالصور لاني ماراح افهم اذا ماشفت الصور  على الميتا تريدر الصور مرفقة 
> ومالمقصود بالمكسب حتى لو كنت خسران هل المقصد الاستوب لوز او شي اخر  دى مش عارفهاوالعقد الواحد كم نقطه او بمعنى اخر كيف يتم احتساب النقطه لديك الرابط  اتسلى فيه  و ادعى لى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.htmlجاوبوني ربي يسعدكم
> بس ياليت بالصور يعني وحده وحده وش اضغط اذا اردت الشراء او اردة البيع وهل برنامج ميتاتريد لوحده يكفي للبيع والشراء او احتاج برنامج اخر نعم يكفىوهل فتج الحساب ايضا عن طريق برنامج ميتا تريد او اجتاج برنامج اخر ممكن عن طريق الميتا فى بعض الشركات مثل ugmfxامور معقده امامي
> تحليلي فني واساسي الحمد لله خبرة ممتازه عندي لكن المشكله بكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج ومعرفة اسراره
> ارجو المساعده ولكم الشكر

   طيب علمنى و علم اخونك شوية خبرة فى التحليل الاساسى و الفنى  و لك شكرى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اكرر اشكري لكل الاخوان وتستمر الاسئله
> السؤال الاول: انا اتبع مؤشر parabolic SAR في الشراء البيع بحيث اشتري بأول نقطه تحت الشمعه وابيع بأول نقطه فوق الشمعه تتكون ...واشتغل على فريم 4 ساعات..ما رأيكم باتباع الطريقه؟  رأينا احنا رأيك انت ايه كويسة ماشى  وحشة توقف  من اجمل المؤشرات و لكنه يعطى اشارات خاطئة اذا كان الترند ضعيف انص باستخدام مؤشر  adx ليدلك قوة الترند  
> السؤال الثاني: من اي نقطه او فتره من الزمن نحدد بداية رسم الدعم او المقاومه؟ لمقاومة من اعلى نقطة يمين الشاشة متجها لليسار تصاعدية الدعم بالعكس 
> السؤال الاخير: هناك في شموع تكسر المقاومه او الدعم وبالنظر للفريم لااجد لها حد... بمعنى آخر ( لااستطيع رسم خط مقاومه او دعم جديد وذلك لعدم وجود مقاومهاو دعم سابق للزوج بنفس المستوى الذي هو ذاهب اليه) اتمنى ان تكون وصل السؤال؟

 عفوا السؤال الاخير اجابته متضمنة طريقة الرسم من اليمين لليسار

----------


## saken

> انت عكسي بالضبط .. طيب اش رايك نتبادل..

 ليش ماتقول ندمج بعض ونستفيد ونفيد عموما اذا انت متاكد من قوة معرفتك باسرار البرنامج هذا ايميلي واتمنى التواصل  [email protected]

----------


## saken

عزيزي احمد لي رجعه وتعقيب باذن الكريم خلني افصفص الرابط واتمنى انه يكون كافي واذا ما كان كافي اتمنى ماتزعل اذا ازعجتك والايام دول واللي ماتعرفه ما تثمنه ولك احترامي واخوك بالخدمه
واتمنى اذا كان فيه امكانيه لتداول العملات باستخدام الميتا ستوك اكون لك شاكر ولكن من وين اغذي البينات اللحظية والتريخيه للميتا ستوك اذا كان ممكن العمل فيه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الطيب احمد حنفي اكرمك الله واعانك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة  
> لدي الكثير من الاسئلة ولست ادري مماذا ابدا ... نبدئ انشاء الله 
> بنقاط الدعم والمقاومة من الامور المهمة لتحديد عمليات الدخول والخروج 
> ولكنها من الامور المربكة بالنسبة لي اجد صعوبة في تحديدها مرفق المثال اتمنى 
> التصحيح ...نقطة اخرى قرات ان خطوط الفايبو تساعدكثيرا في تحديد نقاط الدعم
> والمقاومة ...كيف ارسم هذه الخطوط على الشارت اما الاسئلة الاخرى فيما بعد
> ان شاء الله تحياتي الصادقة

 اخويا انت لسه بتسأل مقاومة و لا لأ ؟ دى مقاومة مش بالتلاتة لا بالاربعة تقبل ودى

----------


## saken

شغال على التجريبي ولا اعرف واشري واليوم راس وكتفين على 13381 وكسرها ورااااااح 1.3444 بزوج اليورو دولار يعني لو اني اعرف للبرنامج مو حرام الربح ذا يروح هههههههههههههههههه تصدقون اني ما اعرف مكسب المية نقطه هذي كم تعادل مثلا 
الله خير الرازقين وقريبا لنا لكم لقاء ان شاء الله

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ممكن تتكرم  بكتابه مواعيد مراكز البورصه بتوقيت جرنتش والعملات التابعه لكل دوله يا ريت في اسرع وقت

----------


## zid

أستاذنا الكريم . رجاء التكرم باعطائي مؤشر موفنج أفريج أبو خطين وشرح كيفية اضافة خط 30 / 70  الي مؤشر :Drive1: Rsi

----------


## LEGEND

> شغال على التجريبي ولا اعرف واشري واليوم راس وكتفين على 13381 وكسرها ورااااااح 1.3444 بزوج اليورو دولار يعني لو اني اعرف للبرنامج مو حرام الربح ذا يروح هههههههههههههههههه تصدقون اني ما اعرف مكسب المية نقطه هذي كم تعادل مثلا 
> الله خير الرازقين وقريبا لنا لكم لقاء ان شاء الله

 اخي saken لك رسالة على الخاص.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يبارك فيكم ،
> ارجو افادتي عن مؤشر الباربوليك واي مراجع تتكلم عنه اوشروحات .

 كان عندى موضوع قلبت الكرتونة اللى على السطح  ما حصلته ممكن تنتظرنى شوية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا الكريم . رجاء التكرم باعطائي مؤشر موفنج أفريج أبو خطين وشرح كيفية اضافة خط 30 / 70 الي مؤشرRsi

 اتفضل يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيزي احمد لي رجعه وتعقيب باذن الكريم خلني افصفص فصفص براحتك بس هات حته الرابط واتمنى انه يكون كافي واذا ما كان كافي اتمنى ماتزعل اذا ازعجتك  دا انت تشرفنى مش تزعجنىوالايام دول واللي ماتعرفه ما تثمنه ولك احترامي واخوك بالخدمه  انت تمنك اغلى من المال و و عزة الرجال واتمنى اذا كان فيه امكانيه لتداول العملات باستخدام الميتا ستوك اكون لك شاكر ولكن من وين اغذي البينات اللحظية والتريخيه للميتا ستوك اذا كان ممكن العمل فيه

   الميتاستوك معنديش خبرة كبيرة بيه و لكن جارى البحث

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم تفضلت الاخت اسماء بالرد عليك فى المشاركة 756 و ما تلاها اما بخصوص البروكسى فسيرد عليك حالا احد الاخوة فى السعودية انتظر الرد

 و كان رد الادارة ممثل فى الاستاذ / عباس بن فرناس هو الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...earchid=134068

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شغال على التجريبي ولا اعرف واشري واليوم راس وكتفين على 13381 وكسرها ورااااااح 1.3444 بزوج اليورو دولار يعني لو اني اعرف للبرنامج مو حرام الربح ذا يروح هههههههههههههههههه تصدقون اني ما اعرف مكسب المية نقطه هذي كم تعادل مثلا 
> الله خير الرازقين وقريبا لنا لكم لقاء ان شاء الله

 و مش عارف ليه اتفضل جدول يبن قيمة النقطة لكل عملة فى حساب عادى و اذا كان الحساب مصغر اقسم على 10

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ممكن تتكرم بكتابه مواعيد مراكز البورصه بتوقيت جرنتش والعملات التابعه لكل دوله يا ريت في اسرع وقت

 اخويا هيما سوق الفوركس مفتوح 24 ساعة فى اليوم 5 ايام فى الاسبوع و خلينا فى توقيت مكة المكرمة الساعة 10 مساء سوق نيوزلاندا الساعة 12 استراليا الساعة  2 طوكيو الساعة  9 اوروبا الساعة 2 امريكا  و ينتهى سوق امريكا الساعة 11 يعنى بعد ما يكون فتح سوق نيوزلاندا و هكذا من مساء الاحد الى مساء الجمعة  و تقبل ودى

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذنا.. ماهي المتوسطات المتحركة : 55 و 100 و 200 او كيف احددها او اين اجدها ووو.. معليش تحملني شويا مبتدأ   :Drive1:

----------


## WXWX888

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي ماله علاقة في العملات لكن إذا عندك فكرة عن كيف التعامل في بورصة النفط ممكن تفيدنا
سؤالي الثاني إذا أنتهت مدة الصفقه ولا وصل لسعر الربح ولا سعر الخسارة هل ترجعلي الضمانات وشكراً

----------


## رافت الشاهد

الاستاذ الغالى ان قضينا اعمارنا شكرا لك لن نستطيع ان نوفيك حقك فانت حقا الاستاذ الغالى ولى عند سيادتك طلب رفيع اد كدا * :Note:   عايزين شرح لبرنامج ال RET  وكيفية استخدامه فى تحليل اليوت  :Icon26:

----------


## الصاعقة

اشكرك يا أستاذي على الرد الرائع,,,
وعندي سؤال الا وهو:
كيف اعرف النسبة التي اكسبها خلال الشهر؟
والحساب يقفل في نهاية الشهر!حساب تجريبي
وهل شركة fxsol تشتغل معاك؟
وشكرا...
وانا ورائي النحس!
شركة ugm ضعيفة الاتصال فذهبت الى شركةfxsolلكن يا للاسف ما تشتغل تجي نافذة وتكتبلي خطأ في الاذونات..........................................  .! ولا تشتغل
فما السبب!
وانا في البطاقة بحثت على البروكسي ولم اجده آآآآآآآآآه
وارجوا الاجابة على الاسئلة 
وما معنى هذه الرسالة,,,,,والحل؟؟؟؟؟؟جاوبوا
وشكرا..............[/quote]

----------


## zid

> أستاذنا الكريم . رجاء التكرم باعطائي مؤشر موفنج أفريج أبو خطين وشرح كيفية اضافة خط 30 / 70 الي مؤشرRsi

 المتوسط المتحرك Moving Average 
هذا المؤشر مهم جدا وأهم أنواعه:
المتوسط المتحرك البسيط: يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام
المتوسط المتحرك الاسي : يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام بحيث يكون اليوم الأخير له وزن أكبر  
تستطيع وضع عدد الأيام التي تريد ولكن أفضلها:
المضارب: 9 - 14 يوم
المستثمر قصير المدى : 21 - 50 يوم
المستثمر متوسط المدى : 50 - 100 يوم
المستثمر طويل المدى : 100 - 200 يوم 
يفضل وضع خط الرقم الصغير باللون الأخضر ( ديل على الشراء ) وخط الرقم الكبير باللون الأحمر ( ديل على البيع )  
اشارة الدخول : عندما يقطع الخط الصغير ( الأقل أيام ) مع الخط الكبير لأعلى 
اشارة الخروج: العكس أستاذنا الكريم . أريد مؤشر الموفنج أفريج أبو خطين . أما بالنسبه مؤشر Rsi فخط 30 أتعمل مع الصفر في مربع وخط 70 أتعمل مع 100 في مربع أخر فماذا أفعل لأجعلهم كلهم في ايطار واحد ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المتوسط المتحرك Moving Average  هذا المؤشر مهم جدا وأهم أنواعه: المتوسط المتحرك البسيط: يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام المتوسط المتحرك الاسي : يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام بحيث يكون اليوم الأخير له وزن أكبر   تستطيع وضع عدد الأيام التي تريد ولكن أفضلها: المضارب: 9 - 14 يوم المستثمر قصير المدى : 21 - 50 يوم المستثمر متوسط المدى : 50 - 100 يوم المستثمر طويل المدى : 100 - 200 يوم  يفضل وضع خط الرقم الصغير باللون الأخضر ( ديل على الشراء ) وخط الرقم الكبير باللون الأحمر ( ديل على البيع )   اشارة الدخول : عندما يقطع الخط الصغير ( الأقل أيام ) مع الخط الكبير لأعلى  اشارة الخروج: العكس أستاذنا الكريم . أريد مؤشر الموفنج أفريج أبو خطين . أما بالنسبه مؤشر Rsi فخط 30 أتعمل مع الصفر في مربع وخط 70 أتعمل مع 100 في مربع أخر فماذا أفعل لأجعلهم كلهم في ايطار واحد ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان .

  
مشكور على الشرح 
و ارسل لى صورة لوضع امؤشر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ الغالى ان قضينا اعمارنا شكرا لك لن نستطيع ان نوفيك حقك فانت حقا الاستاذ الغالى ولى عند سيادتك طلب رفيع اد كدا *  عايزين شرح لبرنامج ال RET وكيفية استخدامه فى تحليل اليوت

   بسيطة خالص غالى و الطلب بسيط اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t25714.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤالي ماله علاقة في العملات لكن إذا عندك فكرة عن كيف التعامل في بورصة النفط ممكن تفيدنا
> سؤالي الثاني إذا أنتهت مدة الصفقه ولا وصل لسعر الربح ولا سعر الخسارة هل ترجعلي الضمانات  وشكراً

 معلوماتى بسيطة فى سوق النفط من فضلك  افتح موضوع مستقل لهذا السؤال و سيرد عليك الخبراء  ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك يا أستاذي على الرد الرائع,,,
> وعندي سؤال الا وهو:
> كيف اعرف النسبة التي اكسبها خلال الشهر؟
> والحساب يقفل في نهاية الشهر!حساب تجريبي
> وهل شركة fxsol تشتغل معاك؟
> وشكرا...
> وانا ورائي النحس!
> شركة ugm ضعيفة الاتصال فذهبت الى شركةfxsolلكن يا للاسف ما تشتغل تجي نافذة وتكتبلي خطأ في الاذونات..........................................  .! ولا تشتغل
> فما السبب!
> ...

 [/quote]   معلوماتى بسيطة عن شركة فكسول من فضلك  افتح موضوع مستقل لهذا السؤال و سيرد عليك الشباب ان شاء الله

----------


## www

أستاذنا الفاضل : ماهي علاقة الباوند بالمجنون ؟ 
بمعنى هل إذا ارتفع الباوند ينخفض المجنون ؟ والعكس صحيح ؟  
دمت مع الشكر

----------


## جديد فوركس

> جميع الشركات تتعامل بدون مارجن فهذا هو الاصل تتعامل بدون مارجن يعنى بيع و شراء زى اى مكتب صرافة يعنى 100000 يورو تشتريهم مثلا 130000 $ بس احسبها انت بقى

 انا سالت لانى لا اعرف .. لا افهم سبب هذه الفلسفة , اخى اما انك تعرف اجابة لسؤالى فتنورنى , او انك لا تعرف اجابة وافيه كاملة فتترك السؤال افضل من ان تجيبنى بسؤال اخر ... اكرر سؤالى لعل هناك من الاخوة من يعرف الاجابة

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي
سؤالي هو:
في الحساب التجريبي كيف اعرف النسبة المكسب خلال الشهر والحساب التجريبي يقفل في نهاية الشهر؟
وهل البيع والشراء والاغلاق يؤثر على السوق!
وشكرا,,
آسف على الازعاج,,,,,,,,,,,,,استحمل مبتدأ
وشكرا مرة ثانية..

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم استاذنا الكبير.. لك كل التقدير..سؤال صغير.. قبل ما الفوركس يطير  انا سمعت عن مؤشر اسمه ask trend  وحاب انزله على الميتا تريدر بس مش موجود شنو الحل؟ السؤال الثاني : بالنسبه لمؤشر adx  (قياس قوة الترند) اللي انا عارفه انه يجب أن يكون الخط الرئيسي فوق الـ20 ليدل على قوة الترند ولكن هل يشترط أن يتقاطع الخطان السالب والموجب للدخول اما يكفي فقط المؤشر الرئيسي؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا سالت لانى لا اعرف .. لا افهم سبب هذه الفلسفة , اخى اما انك تعرف اجابة لسؤالى فتنورنى , او انك لا تعرف اجابة وافيه كاملة فتترك السؤال افضل من ان تجيبنى بسؤال اخر ... اكرر سؤالى لعل هناك من الاخوة من يعرف الاجابة

 اخى العزيز / جديد فوركس ايه كل الزعل ده انا بهزر معاك يا راجل بقولك ان اقل رأس مال هيكون 130000 $ تقريبا و لا انت زعلت من المبلغ لانه كبير شوية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا الفاضل : ماهي علاقة الباوند بالمجنون ؟ 
> بمعنى هل إذا ارتفع الباوند ينخفض المجنون ؟ والعكس صحيح ؟  
> دمت مع الشكر

 المجنون هو الزوج باوند / ين و فى هذه الحالة اذا ارتفع الباوند يرتفع المجنون و لكن انتبه اذا كنت تقصد ارتفع الباوند تقصد الزوج باوند / دولار فاعلم ان  الزوج باوند / دولار قد يرتفع لانخفاض الدولار و فى هذه الحالة لن يرتفع المجنون

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي
> سؤالي هو:
> في الحساب التجريبي كيف اعرف النسبة المكسب خلال الشهر والحساب التجريبي يقفل في نهاية الشهر؟  طيب احسب النسبة خلال 20 يوم تداول الحساب التجريبى يقفل بعد شهر 30 يوموهل البيع والشراء والاغلاق يؤثر على السوق! هل تقصد سعر الاغلاق و سعر البيع ام شئ اخروشكرا,,
> آسف على الازعاج,,,,,,,,,,,,,استحمل مبتدأ
> وشكرا مرة ثانية..

 لاشكر على واجب انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاذنا الكبير.. لك كل التقدير..سؤال صغير.. قبل ما الفوركس يطير  انا سمعت عن مؤشر اسمه ask trend وحاب انزله على الميتا تريدر بس مش موجود شنو الحل؟ اتفضل المؤشر فى المرفق  السؤال الثاني : بالنسبه لمؤشر adx (قياس قوة الترند) اللي انا عارفه انه يجب أن يكون الخط الرئيسي فوق الـ20 ليدل على قوة الترند ولكن هل يشترط أن يتقاطع الخطان السالب والموجب للدخول اما يكفي فقط المؤشر الرئيسي؟

 نعم عندما يتقاطع الخط السالب و الموجب تكون اشارة دخول  و لكن يهمنا فى هذا المجال الخط الرئيس الذى يدلل على قوة الترند

----------


## يارب ترزقه

استاذي الرائع... في كل المواقع...سؤال متواضع انته عطيتني المؤشر ask trend وانا طمعان في كرمك اريد مؤشر pivot للدعم والمقاومه وياريت تشرحلي طريقه حفظهم على الميتا تريدر لان بصراحه ماني عارف ,وياريت حبه حبه لان مخي تخين حبتين.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي الرائع... في كل المواقع...سؤال متواضع انته عطيتني المؤشر ask trend وانا طمعان في كرمك اريد مؤشر pivot للدعم والمقاومه وياريت تشرحلي طريقه حفظهم على الميتا تريدر لان بصراحه ماني عارف ,وياريت حبه حبه لان مخي تخين حبتين.

 انت تأمر أمر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

عطل فنى  البايفوت فى المرفق شوية مؤشرات كدة فضلة خيرك شمر ايدك و سمى بالرحمن و التركيب فى الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html

----------


## EGY-MAN

أستاذ أحمد أقصد أبو أحمد  :Thumb:   
اولا طبعا السلام عليكم 
ثايا أرجو من حضرتك أنك تصنع مؤشر لهذه الطريقه إن أمكن  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ght=ah_elewely 
بس أنا بقول للى هيتفرج عليها  
هذه الطريقه أفضل من ممتازه فقط فى حالة توافقها مع تحليلك أو أستطاع أحد أن يضيف لها مؤشر إضافى بصراحه لأننى فشلت فى توفير مؤشر يتوافق معها لتأكيد الإشارة.  
ثانيا 
نلغى حتة الأستوب و نخلى الخروج مع الإخلال بشروط التقاطع 
أما الهدف برضه نخليه الإخلال بشروط التقاطع أو ممكن اهداف بعيده 
اتمنى من أصحاب الخبره إن كان لهم رأى خير و بركه  ملحوظه هامه جدا : طبع أى حد هيستفيد من الطريقه او المؤشر إن أمكن صنعه لا ينسى يدعى للأستاذ أبو أحمد و أخوكم العبد لله أحمد . و لو ممكن تتواصوا أوى فى الدعاء ويبقى جزاكم الله كل خير 
و لك جزيل الشكر و السلام ختام

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد أقصد أبو أحمد   
> اولا طبعا السلام عليكم 
> ثايا أرجو من حضرتك أنك تصنع مؤشر لهذه الطريقه إن أمكن  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ght=ah_elewely 
> بس أنا بقول للى هيتفرج عليها  
> هذه الطريقه أفضل من ممتازه فقط فى حالة توافقها مع تحليلك أو أستطاع أحد أن يضيف لها مؤشر إضافى بصراحه لأننى فشلت فى توفير مؤشر يتوافق معها لتأكيد الإشارة.  
> ثانيا 
> نلغى حتة الأستوب و نخلى الخروج مع الإخلال بشروط التقاطع 
> أما الهدف برضه نخليه الإخلال بشروط التقاطع أو ممكن اهداف بعيده 
> اتمنى من أصحاب الخبره إن كان لهم رأى خير و بركه  ملحوظه هامه جدا : طبع أى حد هيستفيد من الطريقه او المؤشر إن أمكن صنعه لا ينسى يدعى للأستاذ أبو أحمد و أخوكم العبد لله أحمد . و لو ممكن تتواصوا أوى فى الدعاء ويبقى جزاكم الله كل خير 
> و لك جزيل الشكر و السلام ختام

   جارى دراسة الامر  يا باشا

----------


## EGY-MAN

> جارى دراسة الامر  يا باشا

 فعلا ربنا يباركلك أسرع من كده مش ممكن تلاقى 
مع الأستاذ  احمد حنفى فعلا الواحد مبيقدرش يغمض عنيه من المشاركات

----------


## goldfile

لم تقل لي اخي كيف ارسم الفايبو 
تحياتي الصادقة لمجهودك الخارق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لم تقل لي اخي كيف ارسم الفايبو 
> تحياتي الصادقة لمجهودك الخارق

 اخى الكريم عند تركيب الؤشر سيقوم هو بالرسم و كذلك بالتحديث اليومى تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيزي الاستاذ
> مشكلتي تكمن اني اريد ان ارى بالصوره كيف اقوم بفتح العقد والبيع والشراء يعني بالعربي اتمنى اراى صوره ومكتوب عليها رقم واحد كذا ورقم اثنان كذا وان ارى كيفية عمل الهامش باختصار صفقه تكون نموذجية بكل عمليات البيع والشراء بالشورت واللونق و1:100 او 2:100 اللتي لا اعرف ماذا تعني واين ارى التغير من ربح الى خساره
> عزيزي الاستاذ
> اعلم انني قد اثقلت عليك جدا جدا جدا
> فان كان لي طلب من مجيب عندك ارجوك المساعده وان كان طلب بالصعوبه بمكان فارجو ارشادي اين استطيع ان اتعلم على هذا البرنامج واكتشف اسراره

 اخى الكريم اولا عن البيع و الشراء انظر الصورة و ناقشنى فيها كلمة كلمة و متقولش هتعبك و هزعجك انا عايز اتعب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

1- افتح شارت العملة اللى انت عايزها 2- انقر على new order 3- تظهر لك الشاشة الثانية جرب كدة و قوللى رأيك

----------


## yahia

عزيزي الاخ احمد 
قبل ان اكتب رسالتي بحثت عنرابط شرح مؤشر لأخونا يوسف الغمدي اسمه Algamdi Zegz ag target ولم استطيع الحصول عليه فو تكرمت ان امكن رابط النظرية التي تعتمد هذا المؤشر ومرفق صورة له 
هذا واشكرك سلفا على هذا المجهود المكلل بالنجاح ومقرون بحب من الاعضاء جعله الله بميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيزي الاخ احمد 
> قبل ان اكتب رسالتي بحثت عنرابط شرح مؤشر لأخونا يوسف الغمدي اسمه Algamdi Zegz ag target ولم استطيع الحصول عليه فو تكرمت ان امكن رابط النظرية التي تعتمد هذا المؤشر ومرفق صورة له 
> هذا واشكرك سلفا على هذا المجهود المكلل بالنجاح ومقرون بحب من الاعضاء جعله الله بميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله

   بس كدة  دا انا تحت امرك

----------


## saken

شكل السوق مقفل اليوم عموما ابحاول وارجع كره ثانيه ان شاء الله

----------


## yahia

> بس كدة    دا انا تحت امرك

 شكرا على الاهتمام 
لكن اخي المؤشر عندي واريد رابط شرحة هو واضح ومعروف من غير شرح لكن رؤيتي عنه ممتاز واريد شرحة حتى اعرف اعتماداته وافضل ازواجة وافضل شارتات وهكذا 
تعبت من امس علشان اوصل ماعرفت جزاك الله خيرا 
لك منى التقدير والتحية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا على الاهتمام 
> لكن اخي المؤشر عندي واريد رابط شرحة هو واضح ومعروف من غير شرح لكن رؤيتي عنه ممتاز واريد شرحة حتى اعرف اعتماداته وافضل ازواجة وافضل شارتات وهكذا 
> تعبت من امس علشان اوصل ماعرفت جزاك الله خيرا 
> لك منى التقدير والتحية

   اخى الكريم استاذ / يحيى لم اقرأ عن شرح هذا المؤشر اكثر من ادخل عند السعر المحدد الاستوب عند خط الاستوب انتظر تحقيق هدف من 3 اهداف اضافة لان كود المؤشر مغلق فلا استطيع فتحه لمعرفة ما فيه استاذى الفاضل ربما يكون هناك ثمة اجابة لدى الاستاذ / سمير صيام او استاذنا يوسف الغامدى  تقبل ودى

----------


## yahia

يعجز لساني عن كلمات شكرك والله 
لك مني كل التقدير والود

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعجز لساني عن كلمات شكرك والله 
> لك مني كل التقدير والود

 لا اشكر على واجب  الموضوع نور بمرورك يا استاذ

----------


## saken

عزيزي الاستاذ البرنامج يعطيني رساله عملية المتاجره معطله

----------


## goldfile

> اخى الكريم  عند تركيب الؤشر سيقوم هو بالرسم و كذلك بالتحديث اليومى تقبل ودى

 اخي احمد ساكتفي بجملة واحدة          \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ انت رائع \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## الصاعقة

اقصد ان البيع والشراء والاغلاق  هل لهم تأثير في السوق
يعني:
هل ترتفع المؤشرات او تنخفض بسببها...
وما هو الميتاترايد؟ وما الفائدة منه؟ 
وما هو الفايبو!!!
وهل يمكنني ان احدد الليمت او الاستوب بعد شرائي للزوج
ام يجب حين الشراء؟
وهل شركة fxsol تحتاج الى الميتاترايد؟
وشكرا,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيزي الاستاذ البرنامج يعطيني رساله عملية المتاجره معطله

 اخى الكريم النهاردة السبت و السوق قافل انتظر صباح الاثتين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي احمد ساكتفي بجملة واحدة \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ انت رائع \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقصد ان البيع والشراء والاغلاق هل لهم تأثير في السوق
> يعني:
> هل ترتفع المؤشرات او تنخفض بسببها...  نعم ارتفاع المؤشرات و انخفاضها يعبر عن ارتفاع السعر و انخفاضه
> وما هو الميتاترايد؟   وما الفائدة منه؟   هو برنامج تداول لبعض الشركات  و لكن من شده سهولته و يسره يستخدم فى التحليل 
> وما هو الفايبو!!! الفايبو هى خطوت الفايبوناتشى  و هى تمثل نسب فايبوناتشى الشهيرة 1.00 و 0.618 و 0.5 و 0.23 
> وهل يمكنني ان احدد الليمت او الاستوب بعد شرائي للزوج ممكن طبعا و ممكن بعد الشراء
> ام يجب حين الشراء؟
> وهل شركة fxsol تحتاج الى الميتاترايد؟  واقع الامر انها لا تحاج الميتاتريد و لكن نحن نستخدم الميتا فى التحليل و الرسم  ثم نتاجر على شاشة الشركة المرتبطين بها 
> وشكرا,,

 ما شاء الله اخى الصاعقة اسئلة جميلة و تبشر بنجم ساطع فى سماء الفوركس

----------


## pal

والله بالفعل انوا مؤشر رائع Algamdi Zegz ag target ,وأنا بشتغل عليه من فترة ولاحظت انوا أفضل الفريمات عليه هو فريم الساعة , والرجاء إذا أمكن التوضيح أكثر علي هذا المؤشر بكون شاكر لكم .

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكور يا استاذي على الاجوبة الرائعة,,
جزاك الله خيرا,,,
لكن انا لم افهم الجواب هذا :  الفايبوناتشى ماهذا وما فائدته؟ والجواب الثاني : انه هل البيع والشراء يؤثر على حركة السوق؟ يعني: لو كان المؤشر نازل فقمت انا بالبيع هل سيتأثر فتتغير حركته؟  ام لن يتأثر وسيتحرك كما هو؟ وشكرا,,

----------


## الصاعقة

وهناك بعض الاسئلة,,,
الاسئلة في شركة fxsol؟
1- كيف احدد نسبة الشراء للزوج؟ وانا عندما اشتري اي زوج النسب تطلع من 1 الى 20 وانا اريد 10%؟
2- وهل احتاج الى الميتاترايدر ام هذه الشركة لديها الميتاترايدر؟
وعندما اشغل الميتاترايدر هل يجب علي ان افتح حساب جديد ام يشتغل مع نفس الحساب الشغال الآن؟
3- وكيف احدد الزمن للشارت؟
4- وما هو البيع؟ انا اعرف انه تبادل بين العملتين للزوج الوحد....اريد ان اعرف المزيد.....
ولا يوجد لدي مانع ان كنت تريد افادتي بأي جواب لديك  وان لم اكن قد سألتك السؤال؟
واخيرا اقول لك بقلب صادق  تشكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء,,,
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله بالفعل انوا مؤشر رائع Algamdi Zegz ag target ,وأنا بشتغل عليه من فترة ولاحظت انوا أفضل الفريمات عليه هو فريم الساعة , والرجاء إذا أمكن التوضيح أكثر علي هذا المؤشر بكون شاكر لكم .

 و الله ما اعرف الا ما قلته فى مشاركة سابقة لاستاذ / يحيى و ننتظر تفاعل الشباب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور يا استاذي على الاجوبة الرائعة,,
> جزاك الله خيرا,,,
> لكن انا لم افهم الجواب هذا : الفايبوناتشى ماهذا وما فائدته؟ هى خطوط مقاومة و دعم يرتد منها السعر هذا ببساطة  و فى المرفق توضيح شامل والجواب الثاني : انه هل البيع والشراء يؤثر على حركة السوق؟ يعني: لو كان المؤشر نازل فقمت انا بالبيع هل سيتأثر فتتغير حركته؟ ام لن يتأثر وسيتحرك كما هو؟ لن يتأثر  احنا بنتاجر بملاليم جنب البنوكوشكرا,,

 و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

عن الفايبوناتشىhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html   

> وهناك بعض الاسئلة,,,
> الاسئلة في شركة fxsol؟
> 1- كيف احدد نسبة الشراء للزوج؟ وانا عندما اشتري اي زوج النسب تطلع من 1 الى 20 وانا اريد 10%؟   انا لا اتعامل مع فكسول فارجو المعذرة اليك الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ighlight=fxsol 
> 2- وهل احتاج الى الميتاترايدر ام هذه الشركة لديها الميتاترايدر؟   الميتا تريدر أسهل و افضل وعندما اشغل الميتاترايدر هل يجب علي ان افتح حساب جديد ام يشتغل مع نفس الحساب الشغال الآن؟  يجب ان تفتح حساب تجريبى فى الميتا و حلل عليه و ارسم الفيبو و كل اللى انت عايزه و بعدين اعقد الصفقة على فكسول 
> 3- وكيف احدد الزمن للشارت؟  الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html4- وما هو البيع؟ انا اعرف انه تبادل بين العملتين للزوج الوحد....اريد ان اعرف المزيد.....
> ولا يوجد لدي مانع ان كنت تريد افادتي بأي جواب لديك وان لم اكن قد سألتك السؤال؟
> واخيرا اقول لك بقلب صادق تشكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء,,,
> وشكرا..

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكور يا استاذي على الاجوبة الرائعة
لكن انت تتعامل مع اي شركة؟
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور يا استاذي على الاجوبة الرائعة
> لكن انت تتعامل مع اي شركة؟
> وشكرا..

 شركة fxcm و شركة   ugmfx اللى مش راضية تشتغل معاك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله من افضل المنتديات حقا...................اتوجه بعد الشكر الي الله سبحانه وتعالي الي شكر اخواني من قامو بالاهتمام بالاجابه علي المتساءلينوخصوصا الاستاذ احمد حنفي منقذ المنتدي............ والاستاذ سمير صيام ............وباقي الاعضاء .......... واحب ان اوضح ان كل من يسأل سؤالا مهما كان بسيطا فهو يفيد به الاخرين............ولكني اخواني المرشدين فتحت بالفعل حسابا تجريبا لا استخدم اي استراتيجيات ولا اي طرق من اي احد ولكن فقط اتعامل بمؤشرين موفينج ذو الخطين وماك دي هي تبدو في الحقيقه طريقه غبيه ولكنها حققت معي المكاسب بالفعل .............................ولكن بعد ان تمكنت قليلا ومازلت اتعلم............ اخاف ان ادخل هذا السوق دخولا حقيقيا                                                                 والمعوقات هي كيف لي ان اسحب المال من حسابي .............الطرق كثيره ولكنها خطيره وغير امنه..........من الذي يضمن لي حقي اذا اغلقت الشركه او كانو من النصابين ...................اشياء بدائيه ولكن اعتقد انها مهمه............ولكن اخواني ان كان منكم من يعمل بهذا السوق لفتره من الزمن ويستطيع ان يطمئني لهذا المجال فليبسط لي يده................شاكرا انعم الله وتعاون اخواني اعذروني للاطاله :Cloud9:  [email protected]

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ممكن الاجابه علي هذه الاسئله 1-ما هو حد الاستثمار قصير المدي وطويل المدي  2- من اين احصل علي الاخبار باللغه العربيه (اخبارا حقيقيه وليست توقعات) 3- كيف لي ان اشتري وابيع حسابي في اي جولد -----من سكان القاهره ----------- 4-من اين اتحقق من نزاهه الشركه المتعامل معها  5-هل تغير السعر يتوقف علي العرض والطلب فقط وعلي الاخبار(اعني بذلك علي سبيل المثال وبفرضيه ثبات اتجاه الخبر اذا كان الزوج صاعد سيظل صاعدا الي ان ياتي خبر ما فيعكس الاتجاه او يؤيده) 6-كيف لي ان احدد وقف الخسائر ستوب لووز شاكرا كل من يهتم بهذا الموضوع اااملا ان يحقق الله مراده  متمنيا لجميع اخواني في الله سعاده الدارين .....اللهم اجعل المال في ايدينا ولا تجعله في قلوبنا ... وقنا شر الفتن يارب العالمين...والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله من افضل المنتديات حقا...................اتوجه بعد الشكر الي الله سبحانه وتعالي الي شكر اخواني من قامو بالاهتمام بالاجابه علي المتساءلينوخصوصا الاستاذ احمد حنفي منقذ المنتدي............ والاستاذ سمير صيام ............وباقي الاعضاء .... بالنيابة عن جميع الاعضاء اشكرك ...... واحب ان اوضح ان كل من يسأل سؤالا مهما كان بسيطا فهو يفيد به الاخرين............ولكني اخواني المرشدين فتحت بالفعل حسابا تجريبا لا استخدم اي استراتيجيات ولا اي طرق من اي احد ولكن فقط اتعامل بمؤشرين موفينج ذو الخطين وماك دي هي تبدو في الحقيقه طريقه غبيه ولكنها حققت معي المكاسب بالفعل ............................ مادام عجباك و مربحة يبقى تمسك بها مهما كان رأى الآخرين  .ولكن بعد ان تمكنت قليلا ومازلت اتعلم............ اخاف ان ادخل هذا السوق دخولا حقيقيا والمعوقات هي كيف لي ان اسحب المال من حسابي  ستسحب مالك من حسابك بمنتهى اليسر اذا كانت الشركة مضمونة  .............الطرق كثيره ولكنها خطيره وغير امنه..........من الذي يضمن لي حقي اذا اغلقت الشركه او كانو من النصابين اذا كانت الشركة مضمونة

  

> ...................اشياء بدائيه ولكن اعتقد انها مهمه............ولكن اخواني ان كان منكم من يعمل بهذا السوق لفتره من الزمن ويستطيع ان يطمئني لهذا المجال فليبسط لي يده................شاكرا انعم الله وتعاون اخواني اعذروني للاطاله [email protected]

  

> ممكن الاجابه علي هذه الاسئله 1-ما هو حد الاستثمار قصير المدي وطويل المدي  الحد القصير يوم و الطويل من اسبوع فيما فوق 2- من اين احصل علي الاخبار باللغه العربيه (اخبارا حقيقيه وليست توقعات) الاخبار هى مجرد توقعات اما الخبر الحقيقى بتشوفه على الشارت  3- كيف لي ان اشتري وابيع حسابي في اي جولد -----من سكان القاهره -----------  لحظات و احضر لك الموقع انت منين فى القاهرة ؟  4-من اين اتحقق من نزاهه الشركه المتعامل معها  ببساطة افضل الشركات الموثوق فيها fxsol ugmfx fxcm   5-هل تغير السعر يتوقف علي العرض والطلب فقط وعلي الاخبار(اعني بذلك علي سبيل المثال وبفرضيه ثبات اتجاه الخبر اذا كان الزوج صاعد سيظل صاعدا الي ان ياتي خبر ما فيعكس الاتجاه او يؤيده)  على العرض و الطلب فقط و ما يحدثه الخبر هو زيادة فى الطلب أوالعرض  6-كيف لي ان احدد وقف الخسائر ستوب لووز  من 15 - 40 نقطة  حسب رؤيتك للوضع  شاكرا كل من يهتم بهذا الموضوع اااملا ان يحقق الله مراده متمنيا لجميع اخواني في الله سعاده الدارين .....اللهم اجعل المال في ايدينا ولا تجعله في قلوبنا ... وقنا شر الفتن يارب العالمين...والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 بجد بقى  تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الاستاذ احمد حنفي ..... انت بالفعل شخص يستحق الشكر اهتمامك هذا اهتماما ليس عاديا  باعضاء المنتدي بارك الله فيك ووفقك الي رضاه انا من سكان القاهره الجديده لو تعرفها اقرب الي المعادي ومدينه نصر شكرا .........السلام عليكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ احمد حنفي ..... انت بالفعل شخص يستحق الشكر اهتمامك هذا اهتماما ليس عاديا باعضاء المنتدي بارك الله فيك ووفقك الي رضاه انا من سكان القاهره الجديده لو تعرفها اقرب الي المعادي ومدينه نصر شكرا .........السلام عليكم

 اهلا بيك جارى العزيز

----------


## hanytow

> كان عندى موضوع  قلبت الكرتونة اللى على السطح  ما حصلته ممكن تنتظرنى شوية

 استاذي حنفي انا لاسه مستنيك اوعى تنساني :Inlove:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الاستاذ/احمد حنفي 
سعدت بجوارك..........بما اننا بلديات وكمان من مدينه واحد يبقي لازم نتعرف علي الاقل بالتليفون ساترك لك رقم تليفوني برساله خاصه

----------


## الصاعقة

هاهاهاهاهاهاها........ 
هي ماكانت تشتغل بسبب الاتصال...
لكن خلاص ذهبت الى fxsol
تشكر يا استاذي على الجواب الصريح....
وشكرا,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هاهاهاهاهاهاها........ 
> هي ماكانت تشتغل بسبب الاتصال...
> لكن خلاص ذهبت الى fxsol
> تشكر يا استاذي على الجواب الصريح....
> وشكرا,,,

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هاهاهاهاهاهاها........ 
> هي ماكانت تشتغل بسبب الاتصال...
> لكن خلاص ذهبت الى fxsol
> تشكر يا استاذي على الجواب الصريح....
> وشكرا,,,

   تم يا باشــــــــــــــــا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي حنفي انا لاسه مستنيك اوعى تنساني

  
انا اقدر انساك
الرد فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...=26685&page=13
مشاركات رقم 191 و 192 و 203

----------


## hanytow

الموقع مش عارف انزل منه الملف ....  لو ممكن ترفقه هنا تكون مشكور 
  والله يجزيك الخير .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الموقع مش عارف انزل منه الملف .... لو ممكن ترفقه هنا تكون مشكور 
> والله يجزيك الخير .

 رابط النحميل مشاركة 203

----------


## وليد الامور

بالنسبة لبرنامج شركة FXSOL الهامش المستخدم لكل صفقة النقطة بها دولار واحد؟شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بالنسبة لبرنامج شركة FXSOL الهامش المستخدم لكل صفقة النقطة بها دولار واحد؟شكرا

 اخويا وليد انت تقصد كم الهامش فى الحساب المصغر اذا كان ذلك فهو قرابة 50 $ مع الرافعة 1:200

----------


## وليد الامور

مشكور و لكن فى الحساب الحقيقى هل انا حر فى اختيار الرافعة المالية من 2%الى 400:1

----------


## وليد الامور

و ما الفرق بينهم؟

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم يااخوان يا اهل الخبره والاختصاص..ارجوكم الافاده الزوج eur-gbp في ترند نازل ولديه مقاومه كما في الشارت واعطى اشارة دخول على السار ونفس الشروط تنطبق على الزوج eur-jpy ارجو قراءة الشارت (علما بأن نقطة دخولي كانت عند السهم الازرق لكل منهم) واعطائي رأيكم ...اتمنى المشاركه من الكل حتى نتعلم ونستفيد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم يااخوان يا اهل الخبره والاختصاص..ارجوكم الافاده الزوج eur-gbp في ترند نازل ولديه مقاومه كما في الشارت واعطى اشارة دخول على السار ونفس الشروط تنطبق على الزوج eur-jpy ارجو قراءة الشارت (علما بأن نقطة دخولي كانت عند السهم الازرق لكل منهم) واعطائي رأيكم ...اتمنى المشاركه من الكل حتى نتعلم ونستفيد

 اخى الكريم / يارب ترزقه من الافضل طرح سؤالك فى موضوع مستقل حنى يتفاعل معك الشباب ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور و لكن فى الحساب الحقيقى هل انا حر فى اختيار الرافعة المالية من 2%الى 400:1

  

> و ما الفرق بينهم؟

 اخويا وليد انا لا اتعامل مع فكسول انتظر رد احد من المتعاملين معها حالا  ان شاء الله

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ولف شكر علي سرعة ردك علي إستفسارات أي من الاخوة بسرعة ودقة , عندي سؤال من المعروف أنوا اليوم الإثنين هناك أعياد في الغرب يعني اليوم السوق مغلق طيب لماذا تتحرك أسعار العملات أو هذا تحرك وهمي اليوم (يعني ياأخي دخلت يومة الجمعة في صفقة GBP/USD علي فورم 4 ساعات واليوم الإثنين لما عرفة انواالسوق مغلق اليوم أغلقت الصفقة حتي لا أخسر يعني طلعة من غير خسارة وإذ ان السعر يحقق الهدف وينزل فلو بقيت كنت ربحت في الصفقة المهم بدي أفهم كيف تحرك السعر والسوق مغلقه اليوم ماعده اليابان )  وأسف ان أطلت عليك ... وشكرا.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ولف شكر علي سرعة ردك علي إستفسارات أي من الاخوة بسرعة ودقة , عندي سؤال من المعروف أنوا اليوم الإثنين هناك أعياد في الغرب يعني اليوم السوق مغلق طيب لماذا تتحرك أسعار العملات أو هذا تحرك وهمي اليوم (يعني ياأخي دخلت يومة الجمعة في صفقة GBP/USD علي فورم 4 ساعات واليوم الإثنين لما عرفة انواالسوق مغلق اليوم أغلقت الصفقة حتي لا أخسر يعني طلعة من غير خسارة وإذ ان السعر يحقق الهدف وينزل فلو بقيت كنت ربحت في الصفقة المهم بدي أفهم كيف تحرك السعر والسوق مغلقه اليوم ماعده اليابان ) وأسف ان أطلت عليك ... وشكرا.

   السوق اليابانى مش قليل بيستمر 9 ساعات من 2 صباحا الى 11  و السعر اتحرك فى الفترة دى تقبل ودى

----------


## zid

أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  كنت أنفذ اوردر سل علي ألتريد والشمعه صاعده بسرعه وفيها ارتداد  ولكن توقف تنفيذ الأمر وظهرت رساله تقول اعادة تسعير  وهذه أول مرة يحدث معي هذا .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  كنت أنفذ اوردر سل علي ألتريد والشمعه صاعده بسرعه وفيها ارتداد  ولكن توقف تنفيذ الأمر وظهرت رساله تقول اعادة تسعير  وهذه أول مرة يحدث معي هذا .

   اخويا عبد الله اسعر اتحرك بسرعة فى الفترة مابين ضغطك على المفاتيح الشركة متقدرش تنفذ امرك بتطلب منك اعادة تسعير تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
ابغى الشارت FXDD
لو سمحتم!
والشرح!
وشكرا...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> ابغى الشارت FXDD
> لو سمحتم!
> والشرح!
> وشكرا...

 اسم شركة ده و لا ايه؟

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,يا استاذي
انا في شركة fxsol
واحد الاخوة  جزاه الله خيرا...
نصحني بأن استخدم هذا الشارت  FXDD لانه افضل....
فاريده لاحمله....
وما رأيك فيه,,,
وشكرا...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,يا استاذي
> انا في شركة fxsol
> واحد الاخوة جزاه الله خيرا...
> نصحني بأن استخدم هذا الشارت FXDD لانه افضل....
> فاريده لاحمله....
> وما رأيك فيه,,,
> وشكرا...

 اخى الكريم معذرة انا لم اسمع عنه من قبل  اطرحه فى موضوع مستقل لنسمع الاجابة و نستفيد معا تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

طيب....
ما الفرق بين الميتاترايدر  و الشارت؟
وممكن رابط لتحميل البرنامجين!
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب....
> ما الفرق بين الميتاترايدر و الشارت؟
> وممكن رابط لتحميل البرنامجين!
> وشكرا

   الميتاتريدر هو برنامج رسم شارتات للعملة و المعادن و الذهب فى بعض الاحيان

----------


## zid

أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  عندما فتحت حساب تجريبي بمبلغ 5000 دولار علي برنامج ألتريد وحققت أرباح 2500 دولار ولكن مازال الحساب التجريبي 5000 كما هو قبل تحقيق الأرباح  وأنا أريد جعل رصيد الحساب بعد الأرباح 7500

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  عندما فتحت حساب تجريبي بمبلغ 5000 دولار علي برنامج ألتريد وحققت أرباح 2500 دولار ولكن مازال الحساب التجريبي 5000 كما هو قبل تحقيق الأرباح  وأنا أريد جعل رصيد الحساب بعد الأرباح 7500

 اخويا عبد الله ممكن تبعت صورة لتاريخ الحساب

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اسم شركة ده   و لا ايه؟

 أستاذ أحمد FXDD هو أحد برامج الميتاتريدر مثل ALTRADE4 و هذا رابط يتم من خلاله التسجيل و بعدها تحميل برنامج الشارتات http://www.fxdd.com/free_demo.html تقبل تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## zid

أستاذ / أحمد حنفي . هذا هو ملف المرفقات لكشف الحساب . اضغط هنا

----------


## maher61

استاذ زيد السلام عليكم،لقد قرات مشاركتك وحاولت فتح الملف لكن للاسف لا يفتح ولقد اعجبتنى النتيجه فهل من الممكن ان تقول لى وللاخوه على طريقتك بالمتاجره وكيفيه ادارتك لراس المال او لدى حضرتك استراتيجيه خاصه حيث اننى للان ابحث عن طريقه للمتاجره حيث اننى خسرت معظم اموالى بسوق السعودية وجئت للفوركس للتعويض ولكنى تائه للان منتظرين شرحك لها وكشف الحساب وربنا يبارك لك باولادك الزمخشرى ودودايف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد FXDD هو أحد برامج الميتاتريدر مثل ALTRADE4 و هذا رابط يتم من خلاله التسجيل و بعدها تحميل برنامج الشارتات http://www.fxdd.com/free_demo.html تقبل تحياتي و تقديري

 اشكرك اخويا داى تريدار معلومة جميلة ومفيدة و الشكر موصول للاخ الصاعقة لانه صاحب السؤال تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي . هذا هو ملف المرفقات لكشف الحساب . اضغط هنا

   ما شاء الله تبارك الله الكشف 100% عينى باردة و لو انى كان قصدى تاريخ الحساب زى الصورة المرفقة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  الكشف 100% عينى باردة  و لو انى كان قصدى تاريخ الحساب زى الصورة المرفقة

  
همسة الحساب التجريبى بينتهى بعد شهر
مهما كان رصيدك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ زيد  السلام عليكم،لقد قرات مشاركتك وحاولت فتح الملف لكن للاسف لا يفتح ولقد اعجبتنى النتيجه فهل من الممكن ان تقول لى وللاخوه على طريقتك بالمتاجره وكيفيه ادارتك لراس المال او لدى حضرتك استراتيجيه خاصه حيث اننى للان ابحث عن طريقه للمتاجره حيث اننى خسرت معظم اموالى بسوق السعودية وجئت للفوركس للتعويض ولكنى تائه للان منتظرين شرحك لها وكشف الحساب  وربنا يبارك لك باولادك الزمخشرى ودودايف

     الاخوة الافاضل و الله شرف لى  ان اترك الميكرفون   مع اخونا ابو زمخشرى  اتفضل يا ابو زمخشرى اشرح لى و لاخونا  ماهر و لباقى الاخوان الطريقة التى استخدمتها

----------


## maher61

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  الكشف 100% عينى باردة  و لو انى كان قصدى تاريخ الحساب زى الصورة المرفقة

 استاذ احمد ممكن شرح كيفية تنزيل كشف حساب الاخ زيد لانى حاولت كثيرا ولم اصل لنتيجة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد ممكن شرح كيفية تنزيل كشف حساب الاخ زيد لانى حاولت كثيرا ولم اصل لنتيجة

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم انقر على الرابط ثم انزل اخر الصفحه خالص هتلاقى رابط التحميل تقبل ودى

----------


## maher61

استاذ احمد  حاولت كثير ولم يفتح معى لو مافيها تعب ممكن ترفقه بطريقة اخرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد حاولت كثير ولم يفتح معى لو مافيها تعب ممكن ترفقه بطريقة اخرى

 بعد اذنك يا ابو زمخشرى

----------


## zid

أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  أولا أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لسيادتكم لأنكم أنتم وراء هذا النجاح وليعلم الجميع بأنني في خلال دقائق مع أستاذي / أحمد حنفي أستوعب الدرس جيدا وذلك لأنه ماهر وتخرج المعلومه من القلب و الي القلب لانها خالصه لوجه الله وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يجعل هذا العطاء في ميزان حسناته . علي فكرة الكشف به 370 دولار بالسالب لاني لم أستطع معرفة مكان اغلاق الصفقه علي ربح لوجود الأستاذ / أحمد حنفي والاستاذ / سمير صيام في لقاء القاهرة وقلب السوق وأغلقت الصفقه علي أقل خسائر وفتحت صفقه عكسها لتعويض الخسارة . ويوجد أيضا 1200 دولار بالسالب لاني كنت لا أعرف توسيع خانة المتاجرة في برنامج ألتريد وعرفت ذلك الان . أما طريقتي في المتاجره فهي كالأتي :- 1- برنامج ألتريد لتوفر المؤشرات والاسعار عليه  2- دراسة الشموع اليابانيه وأشكالها الانعكاسيه جيد جدا  3- مؤشر البلونجرباند والنواحي الفنيه أثناء ضيق المسافه والانفجار وهذا أساسي . 4- مؤشر الموفنج أبو خطين . 5- مؤشر الماكد أبو خطين . 6- مؤشر     RSI 7- مؤشر  ADX أنا في الشرح التحريري لا أجيده ولكن بالشرح الشفوي ممتاز ولكن أترقب قرب انفجار البولنجر باند وأدرس شكل الشمعه وأحللها وأعرف حجم الشراء والبيع الكثيف من المؤشر ولا أنتقل بين عملات كثيره الا اذا كان لها نزول أو صعود تاريخي وأحفظ أقل وأعلي سعر رأيته للعمله علي الشاشه لكي أقرر اذا كانت هذه الفقه سل ولا باي وأحاول التأكد بعدة مؤشرات واذا كان السوق جيد جدا صعودا أو نزول أعزز بصفقات ولكن اذا كان في هدوء بالسوق فلا أغامر بأكثر من عمليه أو أثنين علي أقصي تقدير لأحافظ علي المارجن ولا أترك صفقه مفتوحه لليوم التالي وأعمل علي شارت الساعه وأحاول أقرأ كثيرا وأثقف نفسي في مجال الفوركس ويساعدني دوداييف في رؤية الشمعات واغلاق الصفقات ومتابعة تقاطعات المتوسطات لمعرفة نقاط الشراء والبيع الجيده .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  أولا أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لسيادتكم لأنكم أنتم وراء هذا النجاح وليعلم الجميع بأنني في خلال دقائق مع أستاذي / أحمد حنفي أستوعب الدرس جيدا وذلك لأنه ماهر وتخرج المعلومه من القلب و الي القلب لانها خالصه لوجه الله وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يجعل هذا العطاء في ميزان حسناته . علي فكرة الكشف به 370 دولار بالسالب لاني لم أستطع معرفة مكان اغلاق الصفقه علي ربح لوجود الأستاذ / أحمد حنفي والاستاذ / سمير صيام في لقاء القاهرة وقلب السوق وأغلقت الصفقه علي أقل خسائر وفتحت صفقه عكسها لتعويض الخسارة . ويوجد أيضا 1200 دولار بالسالب لاني كنت لا أعرف توسيع خانة المتاجرة في برنامج ألتريد وعرفت ذلك الان . أما طريقتي في المتاجره فهي كالأتي :- 1- برنامج ألتريد لتوفر المؤشرات والاسعار عليه  2- دراسة الشموع اليابانيه وأشكالها الانعكاسيه جيد جدا  3- مؤشر البلونجرباند والنواحي الفنيه أثناء ضيق المسافه والانفجار وهذا أساسي . 4- مؤشر الموفنج أبو خطين . 5- مؤشر الماكد أبو خطين . 6- مؤشر RSI 7- مؤشر ADX أنا في الشرح التحريري لا أجيده ولكن بالشرح الشفوي ممتاز ولكن أترقب قرب انفجار البولنجر باند وأدرس شكل الشمعه وأحللها وأعرف حجم الشراء والبيع الكثيف من المؤشر ولا أنتقل بين عملات كثيره الا اذا كان لها نزول أو صعود تاريخي وأحفظ أقل وأعلي سعر رأيته للعمله علي الشاشه لكي أقرر اذا كانت هذه الفقه سل ولا باي وأحاول التأكد بعدة مؤشرات واذا كان السوق جيد جدا صعودا أو نزول أعزز بصفقات ولكن اذا كان في هدوء بالسوق فلا أغامر بأكثر من عمليه أو أثنين علي أقصي تقدير لأحافظ علي المارجن ولا أترك صفقه مفتوحه لليوم التالي وأعمل علي شارت الساعه وأحاول أقرأ كثيرا وأثقف نفسي في مجال الفوركس ويساعدني دوداييف في رؤية الشمعات واغلاق الصفقات ومتابعة تقاطعات المتوسطات لمعرفة نقاط الشراء والبيع الجيده .

 ده مجهودك انت يا استاذ و سهر ليالى و تعب ليك و الا مكنتش وصلت لكدة  ما شاء الله و قد قال الشاعر  احمد فتحى و من سهر العلى طلب الليالى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ازيك ا/احمد حنفي وحشنا كتير والله
كنت عاوز اعرف لما بيكون في عمله عليها زياده في الطلب مثلا في بورصه طوكيو في يوم معين(اليوم كاملا)بيكون الزياده في باقي البورصات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ازيك ا/احمد حنفي وحشنا كتير والله
> كنت عاوز اعرف لما بيكون في عمله عليها زياده في الطلب مثلا في بورصه طوكيو في يوم معين(اليوم كاملا)بيكون الزياده في باقي البورصات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 صباح الخير اخويا ابراهيم مش شرط  طبعا ممكن تستمر باقى اليوم و ممكن يكون سوق واحد فقط تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر اخي/ داي ترايدر
على الرابط....
جزاك الله خيرا,,,
وشكرا.

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

شكرا استاذ / احمد علي سرعه الرد
ولكن انا اعرف انه ليس شرطا ولكن هل هو الغالب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا استاذ / احمد علي سرعه الرد
> ولكن انا اعرف انه ليس شرطا ولكن هل هو الغالب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يكون فى الغالب اذا كانت العملة مرتبطة بسلعة ما  زى الكندى و الاسترالى فاذا تحرك سعر السلعة يستمر التحرك فى سعر العملة تقبل ودى

----------


## داي ترايدر

> تشكر اخي/ داي ترايدر
> على الرابط....
> جزاك الله خيرا,,,
> وشكرا.

 العفو أخي العزيز و هذا واجب  و الشكر موصول لأستاذنا أحمد على الموضوع تقبل تحياتي

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

والكندي والاسترالي مرتبطين بايه ........شكرا لتعبك

----------


## الصاعقة

ما هي العلات المجنونة؟
وما هي تصنيف العملات بوجه عام:
1- مجنونة    مثل:
2-              مثل:
3-             مثل:
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والكندي والاسترالي مرتبطين بايه ........شكرا لتعبك

   الكندى بترول  الاسترالى ذهب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هي العلات المجنونة؟
> وما هي تصنيف العملات بوجه عام:
> 1- مجنونة مثل: الباوند ين
> 2- معتدلة مثل: اليورو دولار
> 3- رزينة مثل: اليورو باوند
> وشكرا..

 تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكور يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
على الرد السريع,,,
وممكن تكتبها بالرموز
وابغى كل انواع العملات
اذا سمحت
مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## مستر ريال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا عندي عدة تساؤلات 
سوق الاوراق المالية الي هوا العملات الفوركس 
اسلوبه مغري وقوي وتداول اربع وعشرين ساعه لاكن في حياتي ماسمعت ولا قريت عن واحد جاله ربح منه كلهم خسرانين الي جربوه 
وبرأي الخاص سوق مخيف لابعد الحدود لانك ماتتابع شركة تتابع دولة بكاملها وكل شي يأثر على هذا السوق واتوقع حتى لو عطس رئيس دولة يتأثر السوق مره يخوف 
المهم نرجع لسؤالنا الاهم
بالنسبة للأوراق المالية الفوركس 
دورة على العملات مدتها خمس ايام واليوم السادس عن برنامج اسمه ميتا ستوك وخلاص!!!
بس انا ملاحظ من المنتديات انهم بعد يعتمدون على المؤشرات 
المشكله انها عملات دول معقوله ينطبق عليها مؤشرات ؟!
لان بصراحه اقل شي غلط يسير للدولة يحوس ابو العملة فا صارت الحكاية كأنها مغامرة بصراحه 
وانا نفسي ادخل فيه بصراحه لاكن حكاية الدورة ابو اسبوع مو داخله مزاجي اسبوع بس 
فا ارجو من اهل العلم يفتوني بكلامي هذا شاكر ومقدر لكم 
واسف على الاطالة
تقبلو تحياتي 
اخوكم
مستر ريال

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
ابغى برنامج شارت يشتغل على شركة fxsol
وفيه جميع الازواج 20 زوج الموجود في fxsol
واذا كان في ميتاترايدر يشتغل على شركة fxsol
اكون لكم من الشاكرين,,
اخوكم/ الصاعقة,,,
وشكرا..

----------


## الصاعقة

وممكن شرح لاستراتيجية الهيدج؟
وممكن شرح مبسط لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور(مع المراعاة بأني مبتدأ)؟
واي استراتيجية تفضل يا استاذي,,,
وآسف على الاسئلة البسيطة,,,,,,,,احتمل مبتدأ.......له شهر واحد فقط,,فقط,,,فقط في الفوركس
وفاتح حساب تجريبي,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاعقة   _ما هي العلات المجنونة؟
> وما هي تصنيف العملات بوجه عام:
> 1- مجنونة مثل: الباوند ين
> 2- معتدلة مثل: اليورو دولار
> 3- رزينة مثل: اليورو باوند
> وشكرا.._

  

> مشكور يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> على الرد السريع,,,
> وممكن تكتبها بالرموز
> وابغى كل انواع العملات
> اذا سمحت
> مشكوووووووووووووووور

  
1- مجنونة مثل: GBP/JPY
2- معتدلة مثل: EUR/USD
3- رزينة مثل   EUR/GBP 
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني انا عندي عدة تساؤلات 
> سوق الاوراق المالية الي هوا العملات الفوركس 
> اسلوبه مغري وقوي وتداول اربع وعشرين ساعه لاكن في حياتي ماسمعت ولا قريت عن واحد جاله ربح منه كلهم خسرانين الي جربوه   طيب هو فى واحد يربح منه و يقول انا رابح ما هو لازم يقول خسرانوبرأي الخاص سوق مخيف لابعد الحدود لانك ماتتابع شركة تتابع دولة بكاملها وكل شي يأثر على هذا السوق واتوقع حتى لو عطس رئيس دولة يتأثر السوق مره يخوف   يقول الشاعر "شبابا الفنا الصعب"المهم نرجع لسؤالنا الاهم
> بالنسبة للأوراق المالية الفوركس 
> دورة على العملات مدتها خمس ايام واليوم السادس عن برنامج اسمه ميتا ستوك وخلاص!!!
> بس انا ملاحظ من المنتديات انهم بعد يعتمدون على المؤشرات 
> المشكله انها عملات دول معقوله ينطبق عليها مؤشرات ؟! و ليه لا ؟لان بصراحه اقل شي غلط يسير للدولة يحوس ابو العملة فا صارت الحكاية كأنها مغامرة بصراحه 
> ...

 تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وممكن شرح لاستراتيجية الهيدج؟
> وممكن شرح مبسط لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور(مع المراعاة بأني مبتدأ)؟
> واي استراتيجية تفضل يا استاذي,,,
> وآسف على الاسئلة البسيطة,,,,,,,,احتمل مبتدأ.......له شهر واحد فقط,,فقط,,,فقط في الفوركس
> وفاتح حساب تجريبي,,

 افضل نصيحة لا تقيد نفسك من الاول اقرأ عن كل الاستراتيجيات و جربها و سيبها بعد مدة ستجد انت بنفسك عملت استراتيجية لنفسك تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

> السلام عليكم,,,
> ابغى برنامج شارت يشتغل على شركة fxsol
> وفيه جميع الازواج 20 زوج الموجود في fxsol
> واذا كان في ميتاترايدر يشتغل على شركة fxsol
> اكون لكم من الشاكرين,,
> اخوكم/ الصاعقة,,,
> وشكرا..

 اريد الطلب,,,
وشكرا..

----------


## Lames

لى بعض الاسئلة ارجو من الاخوة الاجابة عليهم .. ولكم جزيل الشكر
السؤال الاول ... 
ما سبب هذا الخمول الذى اصاب سوق العملات خلال الاسبوعين الاخيرين ؟
السؤال الثانى ..
ما معنى الايكوتى ؟
وشكرا لكم مقدما

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اريد الطلب,,,
> وشكرا..

 اخى الكريم لم انتبه لهذه المشاركة  ارجو المعذرة    اخى الكريم  نحن نحلل العملات على الميتا تريدر و ندخل الصفقة على فكسول  لان الميتا لا يعمل مع سيرفر فكسول  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لى بعض الاسئلة ارجو من الاخوة الاجابة عليهم .. ولكم جزيل الشكر
> السؤال الاول ... 
> ما سبب هذا الخمول الذى اصاب سوق العملات خلال الاسبوعين الاخيرين ؟  سوق العملات لا يتأثر الا بالعرض و الطلب و اى خمول او نشاط يكون سببه العرض و الطلبالسؤال الثانى ..
> ما معنى الايكوتى ؟  قبل الاكوايتى  نعرف الخسارة العائمة نفرض ان حسابى به 1000$  و فتحت صفقة خسرت فيها 100 $ و لكنها مازالت الصفقة محسوبة تسمى 100 $ خسارة عائمة و كذلك المكسب العائم الاكويلتى هو الرصيد مطروحا منه (او مضاف اليه) الخسارة (المكسب) العائمةوشكرا لكم مقدما

 و دمتم بخير و سلام

----------


## سلطان الحارثي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد استخدام ال moving averge في المضاربة اليومية يعني خلال اربع ساعات تقريباً 
ولكن ماهي الفترات المناسبة لذلك 
يعني واحد اخليه 14 
والثاني اخلية 5  
ام ماذا افيدوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اريد استخدام ال moving averge في المضاربة اليومية يعني خلال اربع ساعات تقريباً 
> ولكن ماهي الفترات المناسبة لذلك 
> يعني واحد اخليه 14 
> والثاني اخلية 5  
> ام ماذا افيدوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   انا افضل 5 و 8 و الموضوع ده فيه اجابة على تسأولك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=18293و ده كمان  ::أحتراف الموفينج أفريج:: الجزء الاول تقبل ودى

----------


## oneway



----------


## الصاعقة

طيب,,,
يا استاذي,,, شركة fxsol تختلف عن الشركات الثانية في السعر pip
فكيف احلل العملات في شركة تختلف عن fxsol
وانا حملت الميتاترايدر 4
لكن يشتغل فقط مع ugm
وشركة fxsol تختلف عن شركة ugm?
آآآآآآآآه شغل معقد..,,, مني فاهم شيء
كيف احلل ازواج fxsol مع ازواج ugm
الاسعار تختلف!!!!!!!!!!!
آسف على التعقيد.........وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 

 ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك

----------


## zid

أستاذ /  أحمد حنفي . هل حساب الديموا بيحدث فيه مارجن كول مثله مثل الحساب الحقيقي تماما . ثانيا:- حساب الديموا بمبلغ 3000 كيف أفتح عمليه بمبلغ 10 % فقط من الحساب ليواكب نفس أجواء فتح الحساب الحقيقي تماما .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب,,,
> يا استاذي,,, شركة fxsol تختلف عن الشركات الثانية في السعر pip
> فكيف احلل العملات في شركة تختلف عن fxsol
> وانا حملت الميتاترايدر 4
> لكن يشتغل فقط مع ugm
> وشركة fxsol تختلف عن شركة ugm?
> آآآآآآآآه شغل معقد..,,, مني فاهم شيء
> كيف احلل ازواج fxsol مع ازواج ugm
> الاسعار تختلف!!!!!!!!!!!
> آسف على التعقيد.........وشكرا

 اخى الكريم 
نحن نحلل على الميتا 
نعرف الترند صاعد و لا هابط
اين المقاومة و اين الدعم
المؤشرات بتقول ايه
كل ده ثم
ننتقل الى فكسول و نفتح الصفقة
فى الحالة دى فرق السعر مش هشكل مشكلة كبيرة
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي . هل حساب الديموا بيحدث فيه مارجن كول مثله مثل الحساب الحقيقي تماما . طبعا بيحدث هو الفوركس لعبة ثانيا:- حساب الديموا بمبلغ 3000 كيف أفتح عمليه بمبلغ 10 % فقط من الحساب ليواكب نفس أجواء فتح الحساب الحقيقي تماما .

 بصراحة 10 % فى نظرى كتير  طيب نقول 2% 3000 × 2 ÷100 = 60 يبقى تفتح عملية باستوب 60 او 2 عملية كل واحدة استوبها 30 و هكذا و سلامى لالزمخشرى و دودايف و تقبل ودى

----------


## zid

أستاذنا / أحمد حنفي  شكرا علي سرعة الرد ولكن هل يوجد مارجن كول في الحساب التجريبي ليغلق الحساب عند تجاوز المارجن المسموح .

----------


## limo_trader

السلام عليكم استاذنا احمد حنفى 
فى مشكله صغيره واجهتنى وانا بفتح الحساب الحقيقى هى انهم طالبين منى صورة البطاقه وكشف حساب بنكى او فاتورة تليفون وانا لسه امبارح فاتح الحساب فى البنك ومينفعش يبعتولى كشف حساب الا بعد 3 شهور وبالنسبه لفاتورة التليفون فهى زى ما حضرتك عارف باسم صاحب الخط اللى هوه ابويا فهل ممكن ابعت فاتورة التليفون اللى هى فيها نفس العنوان اللى فى البطاقه بتاعتى 
ارجوك ارجوك رد عليا بسرعه علشان ان شاء الله هفتح الحساب يوم الاحد 
زادك الله من علمه وفضله

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي جزاك الله خيرا على الرد الكافي,,,
بس عندي سؤال :
بالنسبة للميتا انا حملته ومن ثم ثبته ومن ثم فتحته,,,حلو
وبعدين فتحته  فطلب مني ان اسجل في شركة ugm في حساب تجريبي
فهل اسجل ومن ثم ادرس الميتا(الازواج)
 كيف كذا والازواج الي في ugm تختلف عن فكسول في العدد ....!!!؟
وما افضل ميتا؟ ارجوا ادراجه...
وشكرا...
تقبل تحياتي,,,,

----------


## الصاعقة

عندي سؤال:
هل الفرق الاسبريد بين الشراء والبيع في الزوج يختلف
يعني: زوج gbp/usd مرة يكون الاسبريد 5  ومرة يكون..؟؟؟؟ 8 ام الاسبريد يبقى ثابت.....
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا / أحمد حنفي  شكرا علي سرعة الرد ولكن هل يوجد مارجن كول في الحساب التجريبي ليغلق الحساب عند تجاوز المارجن المسموح .

 طبعا يوجد مارجن كول بيوقف الحساب و يقولك انه غير صالح بس هى بتحصل فى حالتين اما مارجن فعلا او انتهاء مدة الحساب و هى شهر هذا و الله اعلم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاذنا احمد حنفى 
> فى مشكله صغيره واجهتنى وانا بفتح الحساب الحقيقى هى انهم طالبين منى صورة البطاقه وكشف حساب بنكى او فاتورة تليفون وانا لسه امبارح فاتح الحساب فى البنك ومينفعش يبعتولى كشف حساب الا بعد 3 شهور وبالنسبه لفاتورة التليفون فهى زى ما حضرتك عارف باسم صاحب الخط اللى هوه ابويا فهل ممكن ابعت فاتورة التليفون اللى هى فيها نفس العنوان اللى فى البطاقه بتاعتى 
> ارجوك ارجوك رد عليا بسرعه علشان ان شاء الله هفتح الحساب يوم الاحد 
> زادك الله من علمه وفضله

   بصراحة هى مشكلة  على كل حال اللى يفيدك اكتر منى الادارة  ارسلهم على  [email protected] و مبروك فتح الحساب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي جزاك الله خيرا على الرد الكافي,,,
> بس عندي سؤال :
> بالنسبة للميتا انا حملته ومن ثم ثبته ومن ثم فتحته,,,حلو حلو وبعدين فتحته فطلب مني ان اسجل في شركة ugm في حساب تجريبي
> فهل اسجل ومن ثم ادرس الميتا(الازواج) نعم هذا ممكنكيف كذا والازواج الي في ugm تختلف عن فكسول في العدد ....!!!؟  نعم تختلف و لكن بزيادة الازواج فى ميتا تريد  ستجد ان كل ازواج فكسول موجودة
> وما افضل ميتا؟ ارجوا ادراجه... وشكرا...
> تقبل تحياتي,,,,

 يمكنك زيادة الازواج فى الميتا تريد انظر للصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال:
> هل الفرق الاسبريد بين الشراء والبيع في الزوج يختلف
> يعني: زوج gbp/usd مرة يكون الاسبريد 5 ومرة يكون..؟؟؟؟ 8 ام الاسبريد يبقى ثابت.....
> وشكرا..

 نعم يحدث هذا فى بعض الشركات و اثناء الاخبار فقط

----------


## zid

> طبعا يوجد مارجن كول  بيوقف الحساب و يقولك انه غير صالح بس هى بتحصل فى حالتين اما مارجن فعلا او انتهاء مدة الحساب و هى شهر  هذا و الله اعلم

 أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  اليك كل التحيه علي سغة الصدر للأسئله الكثيرة وربما المتكرره . بالنسبه الي أول حساب لي علي ديموا شركة فاكسول كنت فاتح عمليات كثيره ولعملات مختلفه وفعلا زارني المارجن كول وعمل صوت أرجوا من الله أن يحرمني منه مدي الحياه . ولكن بعد انتقالي للعمل علي برنامج ألتريد ومع الحكمه والدراسه والتري تحسنت كثير جدا  ولكن قابلتني مشكله كانت جديده وهو حدث هبوط شديد للسوق وحاولت فتح صفقه معاكسه لتسير مع الترند وبذلك توفر سيوله جديده للمارجن ولكن تم وقف الاوردر وقال المال غير كافي  وعادت الاسعار للصعود والحال حتي الان تمام والحمدلله .  :Drive1:   :Clap:   :Note:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد حنفي  اليك كل التحيه علي سغة الصدر للأسئله الكثيرة وربما المتكرره . بالنسبه الي أول حساب لي علي ديموا شركة فاكسول كنت فاتح عمليات كثيره ولعملات مختلفه وفعلا زارني المارجن كول وعمل صوت أرجوا من الله أن يحرمني منه مدي الحياه . ولكن بعد انتقالي للعمل علي برنامج ألتريد ومع الحكمه والدراسه والتري تحسنت كثير جدا  ولكن قابلتني مشكله كانت جديده وهو حدث هبوط شديد للسوق وحاولت فتح صفقه معاكسه لتسير مع الترند وبذلك توفر سيوله جديده للمارجن ولكن تم وقف الاوردر وقال المال غير كافي  وعادت الاسعار للصعود والحال حتي الان تمام والحمدلله .

 المال غير كافى هنا مش مارجن كول و انما معناها لا يوجد رصيد لفتح عملية جديدة  و الحمد لله الحال اتصلح و تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

الله يوفقك يا استاذي
وجزاك الله خيرا,,
مشكوووووووووور

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي:
الازواج كثيرة  ماشاء الله 
لكن الازواج اللي في الفكسول ليست موجودة في ميتا ugm ميتا 4
هناك تقريبا 30 زوج 10 الاساسية موجودة اما ال10 الباقية غير موجودة في الميتا؟؟؟؟؟
مثلا:
زوج النيوزلاند غير موجود في الميتا....والعديد من الازواج الغير موجودة..
وما معنى هذا الزوج؟HPQ#????
واي ميتا افضل؟؟؟الرجاء ادراج الرابط!
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي:
> الازواج كثيرة ماشاء الله 
> لكن الازواج اللي في الفكسول ليست موجودة في ميتا ugm ميتا 4
> هناك تقريبا 30 زوج 10 الاساسية موجودة اما ال10 الباقية غير موجودة في الميتا؟؟؟؟؟
> مثلا:
> زوج النيوزلاند غير موجود في الميتا....والعديد من الازواج الغير موجودة..
> وما معنى هذا الزوج؟HPQ#????
> واي ميتا افضل؟؟؟الرجاء ادراج الرابط!
> وشكرا..

   اليك الرابط الاصلى للميتا http://www.alpari-idc.com/mt4setup.exe  و ستجد فيه كل الازواج بس لازم تعمل show all 
وما معنى هذا الزوج؟HPQ
لم اسمع عنه من قبل
انت بتجيب الحاجات دى منين
انتظر رد الخبراء تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
هذه الصورة المرفقة ستوضح لك من اين آتي بالكلام!
وشكرا..

----------


## combo

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
لدى استفساران 
1- أرى الأخوة فى المنتدى يكتبون ويرسمون على الصور المرفقة للشارتات مثلا , فكيف يتم ذلك ؟
2- كيف أرفق الصور فى مشاركاتى  , وهل يجب أن يتجاوز عدد مشاركاتى نسبة معينة حتى أتمكن من أرفاق الصور؟
مع تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> هذه الصورة المرفقة ستوضح لك من اين آتي بالكلام!
> وشكرا..

   اخى الصاعقة اقصد بقولى منين بتجيب الحاجات دى اى  لا تنشغل بالا - الان على الاقل- باى عملة سوى الرئيسية حتى لا تشتت نفسك حاليا و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
> لدى استفساران 
> 1- أرى الأخوة فى المنتدى يكتبون ويرسمون على الصور المرفقة للشارتات مثلا , فكيف يتم ذلك ؟
> 2- كيف أرفق الصور فى مشاركاتى , وهل يجب أن يتجاوز عدد مشاركاتى نسبة معينة حتى أتمكن من أرفاق الصور؟
> مع تحياتى

 يوجد برنامج مخصص لهذا  فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12411.html كما يوجد برامج اخرى للرسم  اما عن كيفية ارفاق صورة
انظر الصورة المرفقة و تقبل ودى

----------


## combo

> يوجد برنامج مخصص لهذا   فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12411.html كما يوجد برامج اخرى للرسم  اما عن كيفية ارفاق صورة
> انظر الصورة المرفقة  و تقبل ودى

 شكرا جزيلا

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة عندي سؤال بسيطة ان شاء الله 
ماهي شمعة انفيرتد هامر وشمعة هامر وماذا يعني ظهورها علي الرسم وكيف يكون شكلها , الرجاء أرفاق صورة حتي أعرفها أو توجيهي إلي رابط يتحدث عن الموضوع وشكرا.

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
هل يعني هذا ان البرنامج صحيح ام خاطئ؟
يعني هل هو المقصود؟
واذا كان المقصود فاني لا ارى زوج النيوزلاند...والعديد من الازواج!
وشكرا...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> هل يعني هذا ان البرنامج صحيح ام خاطئ؟
> يعني هل هو المقصود؟
> واذا كان المقصود فاني لا ارى زوج النيوزلاند...والعديد من الازواج!
> وشكرا...

 اخويا الصاعقة اى برنامج تقصد فكسول و لا التريد و لا الشركة السعودية يالنسبة ل التريد فيه كل الازواج بص كدة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة عندي سؤال بسيطة ان شاء الله 
> ماهي شمعة انفيرتد هامر وشمعة هامر وماذا يعني ظهورها علي الرسم وكيف يكون شكلها , الرجاء أرفاق صورة حتي أعرفها أو توجيهي إلي رابط يتحدث عن الموضوع وشكرا.

 يا عم دا احنا تحت امرك

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي
هل الصورة المرفقة هي نفس الرابط التي اعطيتني اياه؟
وشكرا...

----------


## pal

والله ياأستاذ أحمد مش عارف كيف أشكرك دايما بترد بسرعة علي الأسئلة , يارب يجعل هل العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ,الف شكر.

----------


## الصاعقة

لقد حملته...وشغلته
لكن لاتأتي باقي العملات........؟ما السبب!
وهل يجب ان احمل برنامج ugm?
هل يجب ان افتح لديهم حساب تجريبي؟ ولا مو لازم!
وشكرا...,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله ياأستاذ أحمد مش عارف كيف أشكرك دايما بترد بسرعة علي الأسئلة , يارب يجعل هل العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ,الف شكر.

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لقد حملته...وشغلته
> لكن لاتأتي باقي العملات........؟ما السبب!
> وهل يجب ان احمل برنامج ugm?
> هل يجب ان افتح لديهم حساب تجريبي؟ ولا مو لازم!
> وشكرا...,,,

 لكى تظهر باقى الازواج بص على الصورة

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي
فعلت اظهار الكل......وطلعتلي الازواج كما في الصورة.......
لكن كما ذكرت من قبل بعض الازواج لم تظهر!
وهل يجب ان احمل شركة ugm?
وهل يجب ان افتح حساب تجريبي.؟
وشكرا...

----------


## zid

> اهلا يا ذات نفسه عامل ايه اجاوبك انا هنقول ان المارجن للعقد ابو 1: 200 لليورو حوالى 62 دولار يبقى عقدين = 62 * 2 = 124 دولار باقى من الحساب = 1000 - 124 = 876 دولار وبما ان الصفقة عقدين يبقى باقى النقط = 876 / 2 = 438 نقطة وعمو مارجن ينده عليك

 أستاذ / سميرصيام . بعدما قرأت شرحك لهذه الجزئيه الان ياليتك طلبت شقه بجواري بمدينة 15 مايو . اني الان أشعر بصداع بما لحق بي من خسائر أسال الله أن يعيد لي حقي المفقود نتيجة قلة الخبره والتهور . فأنا لا أنصح أي مبتدأ مطلقا بدخول السوق الحقيقي الا بعد التمكن من الحساب التجريبي 1000 % والاطلاع المكثف علي كل صغيره وكبيره في تجارة العملات .  :Compress:   :Yikes3:   :Doh:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي
> فعلت اظهار الكل......وطلعتلي الازواج كما في الصورة.......
> لكن كما ذكرت من قبل بعض الازواج لم تظهر!
> وهل يجب ان احمل شركة ugm?
> وهل يجب ان افتح حساب تجريبي.؟
> وشكرا...

 الحمد لله ظهرت الازواج لا داعى لتحميل ugm طالما ان البرنامج ده شغااال معاك  انت كدة فتحت حساب تجريبى  لان البرنامج ما يشتغلش الا اذا فتحت حساب تجريبى تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / سميرصيام . بعدما قرأت شرحك لهذه الجزئيه الان ياليتك طلبت شقه بجواري بمدينة 15 مايو . اني الان أشعر بصداع بما لحق بي من خسائر أسال الله أن يعيد لي حقي المفقود نتيجة قلة الخبره والتهور . فأنا لا أنصح أي مبتدأ مطلقا بدخول السوق الحقيقي الا بعد التمكن من الحساب التجريبي 1000 % والاطلاع المكثف علي كل صغيره وكبيره في تجارة العملات .

 اخويا عبد الله انت طلبت رقم خطأ تأكد من الرقم الصحيح و شكرا هذه رسالة مسجلة

----------


## zid

أستاذنا / أحمد حنفي . هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أضحكتني فعلا وأنا معجب جدا بهذا القسم لأنه مثل بيت العائله وبيجمع كل الحبايب أيضا و مثل سوق الجمعه علي طريق الاوتوستراد فيه كل شيء عن الفوركس مجتمع في مكان واحد والخير بأبنائه الذين يقدمون مجهود عظيم طوال 24 ساعه ونحن نشكركم من قلوبنا ولن نوفي حقكم وانما جزاءكم فمن الله .   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا / أحمد حنفي . هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أضحكتني فعلا وأنا معجب جدا بهذا القسم لأنه مثل بيت العائله وبيجمع كل الحبايب أيضا و مثل سوق الجمعه علي طريق الاوتوستراد فيه كل شيء عن الفوركس مجتمع في مكان واحد والخير بأبنائه الذين يقدمون مجهود عظيم طوال 24 ساعه ونحن نشكركم من قلوبنا ولن نوفي حقكم وانما جزاءكم فمن الله .

 تشكر يا باشا

----------


## fxaqaba

اناعرفت كيف اعمل خطوط مقاومة وخطوط دعم بمجرد النظر الى التشارت فحسب ،،،،، فماذا بعد ذلك يا اخ حنفي علما انني من الاعضاء المبتدئين،،،،،،،،
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اناعرفت كيف اعمل خطوط مقاومة وخطوط دعم بمجرد النظر الى التشارت فحسب ،،،،، فماذا بعد ذلك يا اخ حنفي علما انني من الاعضاء المبتدئين،،،،،،،،
> وشكرا

 اخى الكريم اهلا بيك لازم تعرف ازاى ترسمهم رسم هل تعمل على الميتاتريدر

----------


## rain517

استاذ / أحمد 
ازيك وعامل ايه ؟؟
رسلت لك اكثر من رسالة على الخاص بس مافي رد انشاء الله يكون المانع خير
تحياتي لك 
اختك ام كلثوم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ / أحمد 
> ازيك وعامل ايه ؟؟
> رسلت لك اكثر من رسالة على الخاص بس مافي رد انشاء الله يكون المانع خير
> تحياتي لك 
> اختك ام كلثوم

   اهلا بيك اختى الكريمة هى مجرد مشاغل بعدتنى قليلا و انا تحت امرك فى اى استفسار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخوة الافاضل هذا المؤشر يعطى تنبيه صوتى  عندما يتقاطع المتوسط مع السعر مع امكانية تعديا اعداد المتوسط و اغلاق الصوت لعدم الازعاج

----------


## عبده المصرى

> الاخوة الافاضل  هذا المؤشر يعطى تنبيه صوتى  عندما يتقاطع المتوسط مع السعر مع امكانية تعديا اعداد المتوسط و اغلاق الصوت لعدم الازعاج

 أشكرك جدا اخى احمد بس ياريت تفتح الماسنجر لوجود استفسار ضرورى ،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أشكرك جدا اخى احمد بس ياريت تفتح الماسنجر لوجود استفسار ضرورى ،،،

 شرف لى مرورك يا استاذ اسمح لى الماسنجر بيهنج الجهاز عندى و انا تحت امرك فى اى خدمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أشكرك جدا اخى احمد بس ياريت تفتح الماسنجر لوجود استفسار ضرورى ،،،

 استاذى الفاضل
الموشر لا يعطى الا صوت فقط
الصورة

----------


## عبده المصرى

استاذى الفاضل انا عارف انى هاغلبك قوى الذى اريده مثل الصورة المرفقة تماما بمعنى انى هاتابع 20 عملة مثلا وحصل تقاطع على اى عملة غير التى انا فاتح الشارت الخاص بيها فيعطنى تنبيه انه حصل تقاطع على العملة الفلانية فهل ممكن يكون كده وشاكرا لك جدا مقدما ،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذى الفاضل انا عارف انى هاغلبك قوى الذى اريده مثل الصورة المرفقة تماما بمعنى انى هاتابع 20 عملة مثلا وحصل تقاطع على اى عملة غير التى انا فاتح الشارت الخاص بيها فيعطنى تنبيه انه حصل تقاطع على العملة الفلانية فهل ممكن يكون كده وشاكرا لك جدا مقدما ،،،

 من عنيا يا استاذى

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي,,,
انا لم اشترك في حساب تجريبي!
البرنامج فاتح بدون اتصال؟
وبالنسبة للميتا... الازواج ما تظهر يعني  عملت اظهار الكل لكن النيوزلاند ما طلع؟
فهل لازم ان احمل برنامج شركة ugm?
 وهل لازم ان افتح حساب تجريبي؟
وتدور الدائرة ونعود الى شركة ugm !
وشكرا...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي,,,
> انا لم اشترك في حساب تجريبي!
> البرنامج فاتح بدون اتصال؟
> وبالنسبة للميتا... الازواج ما تظهر يعني عملت اظهار الكل لكن النيوزلاند ما طلع؟
> فهل لازم ان احمل برنامج شركة ugm?
> وهل لازم ان افتح حساب تجريبي؟
> وتدور الدائرة ونعود الى شركة ugm !
> وشكرا...

 اخى الصاعقة هل انت متأكد انك عملت show all و اذا كان ذلك كذلك يبقى افتح حساب ديمو مع ugm

----------


## الصاعقة

طيب...
يا استاذي ممكن تفتحلي ديمو في ugm وترسللي هو رسالة خاصة,,,
اكون لك من الشاكرين,,,,
لانه ماهو راضي يسويلي حساب ديمو  يعلق,,
وشكرا...

----------


## EGY-MAN

السلام عليكم  
أستاذ أحمد معلش لو فيها غلاسه  
ما أخبار مؤشر المتوسطات الاربعه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم  
> أستاذ أحمد معلش لو فيها غلاسه    ما أخبار مؤشر المتوسطات الاربعه

  ازيك يا باشا و الله غصب عنى نسيت خالص انا فاكر الفكرة لازم الاربعة مع بعض ما ينفعش اتنين و بعد شوية 2 صح  بس نسيت الاعدادات تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب...
> يا استاذي ممكن تفتحلي ديمو في ugm وترسللي هو رسالة خاصة,,,
> اكون لك من الشاكرين,,,,
> لانه ماهو راضي يسويلي حساب ديمو يعلق,,
> وشكرا...

 تحت امرك بس لى طلب انظر الصورة

----------


## EGY-MAN

> [/color][/size] ازيك يا باشا و الله غصب عنى نسيت خالص انا فاكر الفكرة لازم الاربعة مع بعض ما ينفعش اتنين و بعد شوية 2 صح  بس نسيت الاعدادات تقبل ودى[/center]

 و الله يا قائد أنت راجل كلك بركه 
هو على العموم و أنا برده تقريبا لسه راجع اليوم من العمل بس عندى أقتراح
حتى لا أضيع وقتك إما ألاقى مؤشر إضافى ليتحد مع المتوسطات لكى أستخدمه كفلتر  
هبقى أفكرك بالموضوع من أوله أفضل .... 
بس لو حضرتك عايزه للعلم بالشيىء ... كفكره سريعه و ببساطه
ma5>ma10>ma18>ma18=buy
أى خلل فى الترتيب أى إن كان يصبح خروج من الصفقه 
ma28>ma18>ma10>ma5= sell
أى خلل فى الترتيب أى إن كان يبقى خروج من الصفقه  
و شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> و الله يا قائد أنت راجل كلك بركه 
> هو على العموم و أنا برده تقريبا لسه راجع اليوم من العمل بس عندى أقتراح
> حتى لا أضيع وقتك إما ألاقى مؤشر إضافى ليتحد مع المتوسطات لكى أستخدمه كفلتر  
> هبقى أفكرك بالموضوع من أوله أفضل .... 
> بس لو حضرتك عايزه للعلم بالشيىء ... كفكره سريعه و ببساطه
> ma5>ma10>ma18>ma18=buy
> أى خلل فى الترتيب أى إن كان يصبح خروج من الصفقه 
> ma28>ma18>ma10>ma5= sell
> أى خلل فى الترتيب أى إن كان يبقى خروج من الصفقه  
> و شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير

 حاضر من عنيا

----------


## maher58

لى سؤال استاذنا الكبير
كيف استطيع الرد على 2 او3 مشاركات بأقتباس من كل منهم 
وذلك فى رد ومشاركة واحدة؟
تحياتى وسلامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لى سؤال استاذنا الكبير
> كيف استطيع الرد على 2 او3 مشاركات بأقتباس من كل منهم 
> وذلك فى رد ومشاركة واحدة؟
> تحياتى وسلامى

  

> مشاركة تعملها كوبى و تحطها بين علامتى اقتباس 
> زى ما انا عامل دلوقتى

 و الاخرى تعملها اقتباس من الموضوع نفسه و تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم   ازيك ا/احمد حنفي وحشنا كتير والله اسال الله ان تكون بخير

----------


## عبده المصرى

صباح الفل يا حاج حبيت أصبح وأفرحك ببشايرالطريقة التى كلمتك عليها علشان المؤشر لانى الحمد الله انتهيت منها تماما يوم الجمعة وهذه أول ثلاث عمليات بيها بعد اجراء اخرالتعديلات وبخصوص عملية الباوند دولار اغلقت بناء على اعطاء اشارة عكسية قبل تحقق الهدف الخاص بيها وطبعا بداية انا عملت اول هدف ليها 30 نقطة والثانى 40 نقطة والثالث 50 ومع المتابعة له يصل بإذن الله 200 نقطة مرتاح فاسعفنى بالمؤشر لمتابعتها على جميع الازواج غير الين والأزواج الرئيسية وشكرا لك جدا ،،،

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

مش عارف اكسب حاجه من الشغل ده دي حاجه مهببه   
90% من اصفقات ناجحه 
وتيجي  صفقه واحده تضيع اللي فات كله وزياده............ حركه مفاجئه للسوق

----------


## abosrag

انا مشترك جديد 
واريد اعرف عن البرنامج بشكل اوسع وكيفية الاستخدام  
اذا سمحتوا
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/ احمد حنفي ازيك
ممكن سؤال مستعجل جدا ازاي اتوقع اتجاه  الزوج بدون الاستعانه بالاخبار........ وذلك لاني لا افهم التحليل الاخباري

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي
لو تفضلت تسويلي حساب ديمو في شركة ugm
لانها ماهي راضية تفتح معاي,,,,
وشكرا..

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اخي الصاعقه حساب  ugm dimo لازم تفتحه من عندك لو عاوز الطريقه قول

----------


## maher58

> و الاخرى تعملها اقتباس من الموضوع نفسه  و تقبل ودى

 سماح يا كبير  :011:  ومش عايزين حدف طوب
انا مش فاهم
انا فاتح موضوع ورد على 4 مشاركات واريد الرد عليهم فى مشاركة واحدة بأقتباس من كل مشاركة (يعنى يظهر رد الطرف الآخر وردى تحتة كما هو الحال فى ردى هذا) ولكن ذلك يكون للأربع مشاركات معا
تحياتى وسلامى

----------


## pal

أخي أحمد ماذا نعي بالباك تست وشو يعني يعطيلك واحد مؤشر ويحكيلك هذا المؤشر لا يعمل علي الباك تست وشكرا  .

----------


## مساهم مداهم

أخواني هل أستطيع الحصول على رابط مباشر لأسعار العملات

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/ احمد حنفي ازيك
> ممكن سؤال مستعجل جدا ازاي اتوقع اتجاه الزوج بدون الاستعانه بالاخبار........ وذلك لاني لا افهم التحليل الاخباري

 اخى ابراهيم احنا ما نتوقعش اخبار احنا بنعرف موعد الخبر و ندخل مع اتجاه حركته  اى اننا نتاجر واقع و ليس توقع و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا مشترك جديد 
> واريد اعرف عن البرنامج بشكل اوسع وكيفية الاستخدام  
> اذا سمحتوا
> وجزاكم الله خير

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم بس انت نسيت تقول برنامج ايه؟

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

حمدلله عالسلامه ا/ احمد واحشنا كتير اتصليت بيك اليوم ولم اجدك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ممكن تكتبلي مواعيد الاخبار وكيف اتعامل لحظتها او بعدها بفتره اد ايه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> اخى ابراهيم  احنا ما نتوقعش اخبار احنا بنعرف موعد الخبر و ندخل مع اتجاه حركته  اى اننا نتاجر واقع و ليس توقع  و تقبل ودى

 طب ايه المواعيد اللي بتنزل فيها الاخبار بتوقيت مصر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن تكتبلي مواعيد الاخبار وكيف اتعامل لحظتها او بعدها بفتره اد ايه

 اتفضل الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28260.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي
> لو تفضلت تسويلي حساب ديمو في شركة ugm
> لانها ماهي راضية تفتح معاي,,,,
> وشكرا..

 اخويا حتى لو سويت لك حساب  و ارسلت لك رقمه لابد ان يكون برنامج الشكة منصب على جهازك كما اسلف الاخ hema و هذا هو المهم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سماح يا كبير  ومش عايزين حدف طوب
> انا مش فاهم
> انا فاتح موضوع ورد على 4 مشاركات واريد الرد عليهم فى مشاركة واحدة بأقتباس من كل مشاركة (يعنى يظهر رد الطرف الآخر وردى تحتة كما هو الحال فى ردى هذا) ولكن ذلك يكون للأربع مشاركات معا
> تحياتى وسلامى

 اخى الكريم المنتدى يسمح لك باقتباس مشاركة واحدة اقتبسها باقى 3  انسخ واحدة منهم و اضغط على علامة اقتباس  الصورة ثم الصق المشركة بين العلامتين و هكذا وتقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي أحمد ماذا نعي بالباك تست وشو يعني يعطيلك واحد مؤشر ويحكيلك هذا المؤشر لا يعمل علي الباك تست وشكرا .

 الباك تست هو اختبار مؤشر او اكسبرت على ما مضى من الشارت يعنى نشوف سابقة نجاح المؤشر وذلك بتركيب المؤشر ثم ترجيع الشارت للخلف  و اشاهد بعينى مدى صدق المؤشر و هناك باك تست آلى و لكنه خاص بالاكسبرتات فقط تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخواني هل أستطيع الحصول على رابط مباشر لأسعار العملات

 اخى مساهم اهلا بيك معنا و لكن للاسف لا اعرف الرابط الخاص بمباشر اطرح سؤالك فى موضوع مستقل على العام و انشاء الله يتفاعل معاك الشباب تقبل اسفى و ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/ احمد بكره انشاء الله الساعه 10.30مصر
في 4 اخبار مؤثره في gbp
ايه المطلوب مني لكي ابدا به العمل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

وهل هذه التوقعات المكتوبه امامها في الاغلب تكون صحيحه ام لا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/ احمد بكره انشاء الله الساعه 10.30مصر
> في 4 اخبار مؤثره في gbp
> ايه المطلوب مني لكي ابدا به العمل

 انتظر الميعاد  و بعده بخمس دقائق ادخل الصفقة و انت و نصيبك هذا الامر خطير جدا و يحتاج قدر كبير من التمرس

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وهل هذه التوقعات المكتوبه امامها في الاغلب تكون صحيحه ام لا

   الاهم من كدة  اذا جاء الخبر مع التوقعات لن يتأثر السوق بشكل شديد و لكن اذا جاء غير المتوقع سيهتز السوق

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يعني مثلا اكون فاتح شارت 1 مينيت
واشوف ايه اللي بيحصل ولا ايه بالظبط
وكنت اسال عن مدي صحه التوقعات
معلش بتعبك معي ........جزاك الله خيرالجزاء

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

معلش اسلتي كتير بس عاوز اتعلم
بيستمر تاثير الخبر بعده باد ايه وهل بعد ذلك يرجع لاتجاهه الطبيعي وخط السير ام لا

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي
انا ابغى بس الحساب التجريبي لو سمحت,,,
وان شاء الله يسير خير,,,
لن يأخذ معك دقيقة,,,,
وشكرا..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعني مثلا اكون فاتح شارت 1 مينيت
> واشوف ايه اللي بيحصل ولا ايه بالظبط
> وكنت اسال عن مدي صحه التوقعات
> معلش بتعبك معي ........جزاك الله خيرالجزاء

 لا  مش اقل من 5 دقايق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي
> انا ابغى بس الحساب التجريبي لو سمحت,,,
> وان شاء الله يسير خير,,,
> لن يأخذ معك دقيقة,,,,
> وشكرا..

 ابشر اخى الكريم login 210255 passward: udt6zni

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ويستمر تاثير الخبر لمده اد ايه طبعا ده بيرجع لمدي اهميته بس المهم بعد كده بيعود لمساره الطبيعي ام لا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ويستمر تاثير الخبر لمده اد ايه طبعا ده بيرجع لمدي اهميته بس المهم بعد كده بيعود لمساره الطبيعي ام لا

 انا اسف ما انتبهتش للمشاركة بيستمر تأثير الخبر من 20 30 دقيقة و يحاول ان يعود الى مساره الطبيعى بعد ذلك كلمة الطبيعى هنا مش معناها السابق

----------


## zid

أستاذنا / أحمد حنفي  لو تكرمت أريد مؤشر المرور أبو ثلاثة ألوان ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر ولادارة المتداول كذلك .  :Drive1:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا / أحمد حنفي  لو تكرمت أريد مؤشر المرور أبو ثلاثة ألوان ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر ولادارة المتداول كذلك .

   بس كدة يا ابو الزمخشرى غالى و الطلب رخيص اتفضل

----------


## zid

> بس كدة يا ابو الزمخشرى غالى و الطلب رخيص اتفضل

 أنا عاجز عن الشكر وربنا يحفظك ويجعل مجهود الخير في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## pal

أخي أحمد شكرا علي الرد بخصوص الباك تست أنا بفهم الأن أنوا لما يعطيني حد مؤشر ويقول أنه لا يعمل علي الباك تست يعني هذا مؤشر لحذي أو يعمل في الوقت الحالي فقط ولا يمكن الاستعانة بهي لمراقبة السوق القديم . وشكرا

----------


## rain517

الاستاذ / أحمد :Icon31:     ازيك ؟؟ عامل آيه ؟؟ :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:     أنا عارفه انك مرتاح مني اليومين دول لأني مش بادوشك بالاسئلة لكن صبرك علي لأني قررت اني اقراً الموضوع من بدايتة حتى أوصل للنهاية  :Drive1:   :Drive1:  وأنا الأن مازالت بالصفحة 15 وكلما قرأت شئ لم افهمه اكتبه لأني مش حابه اتسرع واسأل واكتشف ان الاجابه في الصفحات اللي بعده :Doh:    بس حاسألك يعني حاسألك يعني حق 999999 سؤال ربنا يعينك على امثالي :Bomb:   بس بصراحه ربنا يجزيك كل خير :Present:   :Fruits Apple:    مع تقديري،،، :Star:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي أحمد شكرا علي الرد بخصوص الباك تست أنا بفهم الأن أنوا لما يعطيني حد مؤشر ويقول أنه لا يعمل علي الباك تست يعني هذا مؤشر لحذي أو يعمل في الوقت الحالي فقط ولا يمكن الاستعانة بهي لمراقبة السوق القديم . وشكرا

 انــــــــــــــــــــــــ :Thumb: ـــــــــــــــــــت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ / أحمد    ازيك ؟؟ عامل آيه ؟؟      أنا عارفه انك مرتاح مني اليومين دول لأني مش بادوشك بالاسئلة لكن صبرك علي لأني قررت اني اقراً الموضوع من بدايتة حتى أوصل للنهاية   وأنا الأن مازالت بالصفحة 15 وكلما قرأت شئ لم افهمه اكتبه لأني مش حابه اتسرع واسأل واكتشف ان الاجابه في الصفحات اللي بعده   بس حاسألك يعني حاسألك يعني حق 999999 سؤال ربنا يعينك على امثالي  بس بصراحه ربنا يجزيك كل خير    مع تقديري،،،

 الاخت الكريمة  انا تحت امرك و امر كل الاخوان منتظر الاسئلة

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكور يا استاذي
وآسف على الازعاج,,,
مشكوووووووووووور,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور يا استاذي
> وآسف على الازعاج,,,
> مشكوووووووووووور,,,

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي,,,,
عندي اسئلة مررررررررررة كثيرة,,,
واتمنى الا تزعجك وتمللك,,,
1- هل الهاي واللو الموضح على الزوج هل اعتمد عليه في البيع والشراء؟
وكيف ذلك!
وعندي طلب,,,
ابغى ميتا يشتغل مع شركة fxsol! خاص بهم وآسف على الغلبة,, 
وشكرا,,,
واسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي,,,,
> عندي اسئلة مررررررررررة كثيرة,,,
> واتمنى الا تزعجك وتمللك,,,
> 1- هل الهاي واللو الموضح على الزوج هل اعتمد عليه في البيع والشراء؟
> وكيف ذلك!  يمكن الاعتماد على الهاى و اللو  لليوم السابق و لكن اقل من يوم لا 
> وعندي طلب,,,
> ابغى ميتا يشتغل مع شركة fxsol! خاص بهم وآسف على الغلبة,, اظن انه لا يوجد وشكرا,,,
> واسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك,,,

 و تحت امرك

----------


## tito7600

السلام عليكم استأذ/ احمد  لو فاكرنى زمانك بتقول يييييييييييييييييييييييييييي هو رجع تانى (forex gmt) لو مش فاكرنى يبقى هاتجوبنى انشاء الله هل 10_15 نقطه او اغلاق شمعه واحده فقط 30 دقيقه تعتبر كافيه لاعتماد الكسر؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استأذ/ احمد   لو فاكرنى زمانك بتقول يييييييييييييييييييييييييييي هو رجع تانى (forex gmt) لو مش فاكرنى يبقى هاتجوبنى انشاء الله هل 10_15 نقطه او اغلاق شمعه واحده فقط 30 دقيقه تعتبر كافيه لاعتماد الكسر؟

   لا فاكرك كويس و هجوبك ان شاء الله بس لما انت بردان لابس نص كم ليه ؟ شمعة واحدة لا تؤكد الكسر و فريم نص ساعة ده ما يؤكد كسر ايضا لازم 2 شمعة تقفل و فريم مش اقل من ساعة و تقبل ودى

----------


## tito7600

> لا فاكرك كويس و هجوبك ان شاء الله بس لما انت بردان لابس نص كم ليه ؟ شمعة واحدة لا تؤكد الكسر و فريم نص ساعة ده ما يؤكد كسر ايضا لازم 2 شمعة تقفل و فريم مش اقل من ساعة و تقبل ودى

 شكرا على الرد بس انا بعتمد على اهداف صغيره مثلا 25-30 نقطه وفى الساعتين دول يكونو بقو 50 وانا لسه مدخلتش :Eh S(10):   :Eh S(10):   وعى فكره دى تناكه مش برد :Whistling:   بهزررررررررررر :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا على الرد بس انا بعتمد على اهداف صغيره مثلا 25-30 نقطه وفى الساعتين دول يكونو بقو 50 وانا لسه مدخلتش    وعى فكره دى تناكه مش برد   بهزررررررررررر

   حلوة دى تحت امرك يا عم تيتو

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ياتري جيت بالسلامه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يا جماعه اللي شغال علي الباوند دولار هو كده المفروض يكمل صعود ولا ينزل تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

احم احم محدش هنا ولا ايه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا جماعه اللي شغال علي الباوند دولار هو كده المفروض يكمل صعود ولا ينزل تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ما تقلقش ان شاء الله حينزل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> و الله يا قائد أنت راجل كلك بركه 
> هو على العموم و أنا برده تقريبا لسه راجع اليوم من العمل بس عندى أقتراح
> حتى لا أضيع وقتك إما ألاقى مؤشر إضافى ليتحد مع المتوسطات لكى أستخدمه كفلتر  
> هبقى أفكرك بالموضوع من أوله أفضل .... 
> بس لو حضرتك عايزه للعلم بالشيىء ... كفكره سريعه و ببساطه
> ma5>ma10>ma18>ma18=buy
> أى خلل فى الترتيب أى إن كان يصبح خروج من الصفقه 
> ma28>ma18>ma10>ma5= sell
> أى خلل فى الترتيب أى إن كان يبقى خروج من الصفقه  
> و شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير

   اتفضل المؤشر يا باشا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ا/ احمد حضرتك  موجود دلوقتي اكلمك

----------


## EGY-MAN

> اتفضل المؤشر يا باشا

 ألف شكر يا قائد أنا لسه صاحى من النوم( أصلى أجازه أسبوع )الآن و شوفت المؤشر 
و جارى الفحص و لكن هناك خلل تقنى بسيط :Inlove:   
المفروض أن أحنا عندنا إشارات بلون تالت نفرض مثلا أنه هيكون أصفر 
أول أما يظهر أخرج من الصفقه أى كان نوعها بيع أو شراء 
لماذا؟
معنى ظهورها أن هناك حدث خلل فى الترتيب 
كمثال يعنى أصبح الوضع الأن ma10>ma5>ma18>ma28 
معنى كده المؤشر لو كنت فاتح شراء قالى أخرج من الصفقه  
أنا عندى إضافه لو تسمح على الفكره إن مكنتش هتتعبك أن المؤشر يرسم بالإضافة للأسهم خط متصل أول أماتصبح هناك إشارة شراء يبقى لونه أخضر و يفضل يمشى لونه أخضر وأول أما تظهر إشارة إختلال السعر من النقطه دى يبقى لونه أصفر و يفضل ماشى اصفر إلى أن تظهر إشاره إكتمال أخرى لو كانت متوافقه مع البيع من النقطة دى يقلب أحمر و يفضل يمشى أحمر إلى حدوث خلل فى الترتيب و يقلب أصفر و يستمر أصفر 
تمام كده يا قائد و جزاك الله كل خير 
*** بس حضرتك برده مقولتش رأيك فى نتائج المؤشر و تعليقك على الفكره و بعدبن انا متأكد أن حضرتك ممكن تضيف عليها فكره تخرجنا بأقصى ربح و تجنب الدخول الخاطىء 
**همسه: على فكره حضرتك أضفتلى فكره ببرمجه الممؤشر بالصوره الحاليه أنه أدخل الصفقه أما تتحقق الشروط  و اخرج أما تتحقق الشروط لعكس الصفقه يعنى اخرج من البيع للشراء و العكس
هى فكره برده......  
و معلش أنا عارف إنى متقل عليك

----------


## EGY-MAN

> ألف شكر يا قائد أنا لسه صاحى من النوم( أصلى أجازه أسبوع )الآن و شوفت المؤشر  
> **همسه: على فكره حضرتك أضفتلى فكره ببرمجه الممؤشر بالصوره الحاليه أنه أدخل الصفقه أما تتحقق الشروط و اخرج أما تتحقق الشروط لعكس الصفقه يعنى اخرج من البيع للشراء و العكس
> هى فكره برده......  
> و معلش أنا عارف إنى متقل عليك

 أستاذ أحمد على فكره المؤشر بالطريقة اللى حضرتك ألهمتنى بيها بالمؤشر عملت حوالى 1130 نقطة فى 13/4/2006 و أنتهت 22/5/2006 فى صفقه واحده شارت 4 ساعات باوند دولار طبعا أستوبنا و التيك بروفيت بتاعنا هى الإشارة العكسيه  :Thumb:   إخوانا لا تنسونا بالدعاء

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الف شكر مستر احمد ايه الطريقه الساحره دي ميه ميه

----------


## pal

الرجاء أخي أحمد أن توضح لي مؤشر 4MA , وهل له إعدادات يجب تعديلها أو بمجرد نسخ المؤشر يتم العمل عليه مباشرة , مرفق رسم ولكن ماهي الإشارات الخاطئة للمؤشر أو الوهمية. وشكرا.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ألف شكر يا قائد أنا لسه صاحى من النوم( أصلى أجازه أسبوع )الآن و شوفت المؤشر 
> و جارى الفحص و لكن هناك خلل تقنى بسيط  
> المفروض أن أحنا عندنا إشارات بلون تالت نفرض مثلا أنه هيكون أصفر 
> أول أما يظهر أخرج من الصفقه أى كان نوعها بيع أو شراء 
> لماذا؟
> معنى ظهورها أن هناك حدث خلل فى الترتيب 
> كمثال يعنى أصبح الوضع الأن ma10>ma5>ma18>ma28 
> معنى كده المؤشر لو كنت فاتح شراء قالى أخرج من الصفقه  
> أنا عندى إضافه لو تسمح على الفكره إن مكنتش هتتعبك أن المؤشر يرسم بالإضافة للأسهم خط متصل أول أماتصبح هناك إشارة شراء يبقى لونه أخضر و يفضل يمشى لونه أخضر وأول أما تظهر إشارة إختلال السعر من النقطه دى يبقى لونه أصفر و يفضل ماشى اصفر إلى أن تظهر إشاره إكتمال أخرى لو كانت متوافقه مع البيع من النقطة دى يقلب أحمر و يفضل يمشى أحمر إلى حدوث خلل فى الترتيب و يقلب أصفر و يستمر أصفر 
> ...

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم و جارى المخمخة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الرجاء أخي أحمد أن توضح لي مؤشر 4MA , وهل له إعدادات يجب تعديلها أو بمجرد نسخ المؤشر يتم العمل عليه مباشرة , مرفق رسم ولكن ماهي الإشارات الخاطئة للمؤشر أو الوهمية. وشكرا.

 اخى الكريم  المؤشر تحت التجربة و ان شاء الله سأوافيك بالتفاصيل قريبا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الف شكر مستر احمد ايه الطريقه الساحره دي ميه ميه

 اخويا ابراهيم متقولش كدة الناس تصدق

----------


## أبوسلطان

االسلام عليكم  عندي  سؤال مهم جدا 
اذا كان عندي  مؤشرات  في  الميتا  تريدر   (العملات) 
كيف افعل  هذه المؤشرات للاسهم  ؟ وماهو البرنامج المستخدم 
ضرورررررري  يا شباب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> االسلام عليكم عندي سؤال مهم جدا 
> اذا كان عندي مؤشرات في الميتا تريدر (العملات) 
> كيف افعل هذه المؤشرات للاسهم ؟ وماهو البرنامج المستخدم 
> ضرورررررري يا شباب

 اخى الكريم التعامل مع الاسهم يحتاج شاشة تداول اخرى غير الميتاتريد و لا يفتى فى الاسهم و الاستاذ عياد فى المنتدى ضع سؤالك فى منتدى الاسهم الامريكية و تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/احمد عندي استفسار بخصوص الشموع عند كسر الترند المفروض اني بعد شمعتين كاملتين وتكون هذه اشاره الدخول
 صح كده
لو بقي عمل الشمعتين دول متتاليتين اوغير متتاليتين سواء في تأثيرهم ام لا
ولو عمل شمعه نازله مثلا وبعدين شمعتين طالعين  يبقي كده غير مساره تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شكرا

----------


## pal

ألف شكر أخي أحمد علي الرد وبخصوص أني صدقة أنها الطريقه الساحره في الر بح فلا توجد أي أستراتيجية ولا أي طريقة للربح 100 % ولكن الفرق بين الطرق والاستراتيجية هي نسبة الصفقات الناجحة والخاسرة, ولكن أنا لاحظت أنوا المؤشر بالفعل علي كل العملات لما يظهر ويكون لونه مثلا أحمر بتلاقي بعدو العملة بتنزل بالفعل وبتنزل يعني بربح أقل شي 20 نقطة  ولما تلاقي أشارات خضراء بتلاقي العملة بترتفع  كمان , في أنتظار عمل أختبار علي هذا المؤشر. وشكرا.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/احمد عندي استفسار بخصوص الشموع عند كسر الترند المفروض اني بعد شمعتين كاملتين وتكون هذه اشاره الدخول
> صح كده
> لو بقي عمل الشمعتين دول متتاليتين اوغير متتاليتين سواء في تأثيرهم ام لا
> ولو عمل شمعه نازله مثلا وبعدين شمعتين طالعين يبقي كده غير مساره تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> شكرا

 اخى الكريم  عند كسر الترند يحب ان يستمر الكسر لمدة شمعتين على الاقل لكى يطمئن قلبنا للكسر المهم يفتحوا و يقفلوا فوق الخط (او تحته)  لونهم مش هيكون مهم قوى و لكن يفضل ان يكون لونهم مؤكد لاتجاه الكسر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يعني متتاليتين او غير متتاليتين مش مهم ولا ايه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعني متتاليتين او غير متتاليتين مش مهم ولا ايه

   لازم متتاليتين قوى

----------


## EGY-MAN

> تحت امرك اخى الكريم و جارى المخمخة

 ده أنا اللى تحت امرك يا قائد 
تمام يا قائد و إن شاء الله توصل إلى نتيجه أفضل 
و إلى الأمام دائما :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Drive1:

----------


## tito7600

مساء الفل استاذنا عندى طلب بعد اذنك انا بعمل على ممكن تقول عليها طريقه :Idea:   بحاول اعرف نتايجها انا جربتها حوالى اسبوعين ونتايجها كويسه بس عايز اعمل عليها باك تيست وانا مبعرفش  يعنى قدامك 3حلول من الاخر!!!!!!! 1- تعلمنى الباك تيست 2- تعمله انت 3-الاتنين اختار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساء الفل استاذنا  عندى طلب بعد اذنك انا بعمل على ممكن تقول عليها طريقه  بحاول اعرف نتايجها انا جربتها حوالى اسبوعين ونتايجها كويسه بس عايز اعمل عليها باك تيست وانا مبعرفش  يعنى قدامك 3حلول من الاخر!!!!!!! 1- تعلمنى الباك تيست 2- تعمله انت 3-الاتنين  اختار

 اختار رقم 4 طبعا  طيب بجد بجد انا تحت امرك بس هو مؤشر و لا اكسبرت

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اخى الكريم/ احمد حنفى لى سؤال بخصوص الاخبار يعنى لو فى خبر( مثلا على الدولار) والمتوقع سيكون اقل من السابق كما يذكر فى اخبار المنتدى وبعد الخبر كان فى صفقه معينه على الدولار وهو عمله رئيسيه بحيث ان اتجاه الدولار فى الصفقه صعود بالرغم من ان الخبر كان فيه ان المتوقع للدولاراقل من السعرالسابق ادخل الصفقه ولا لا ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم/ احمد حنفى  لى سؤال بخصوص الاخبار يعنى لو فى خبر( مثلا على الدولار) والمتوقع سيكون اقل من السابق كما يذكر فى اخبار المنتدى وبعد الخبر كان فى صفقه معينه على الدولار وهو عمله رئيسيه بحيث ان اتجاه الدولار فى الصفقه صعود بالرغم من ان الخبر كان فيه ان المتوقع للدولاراقل من السعرالسابق ادخل الصفقه ولا لا ؟

 اختى الكريمة العبرة مش بالمتوقع  العبرة بالمعلن فعلا يعنى لو المتوقع اقل من السابق و الخبر كان كما هو متوقع لن تجدى تأثير كبير فى السوق و لكن لو جاء الخبر خلاف المتوقع هذا ما يحدث دربكة فى السوق سواء كان صعودا ام هبوطا و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اللى انا فهمته من كلامك اخى الفاضل ان لوكان المعلن فعليا نزول والصفقه تحليلاتها ودراستها بتقول صعود الغى الصفقه وما ادخلها حتى لو كانت تحليلاتها قويه؟ صحيح كلامى ام لا؟ ودى وتقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اللى انا فهمته من كلامك اخى الفاضل ان لوكان المعلن فعليا نزول والصفقه تحليلاتها ودراستها بتقول صعود الغى الصفقه وما ادخلها حتى لو كانت تحليلاتها قويه؟ صحيح كلامى ام لا؟   ودى وتقديرى

 الاخت الكريمة  سأضرب لك مثلا نفرض ان الخبر سعر الفائدة الامريكية الحالى 5 % و المتوقع 4.5 % هكذا ينشر الخبر من قبل اعلان الخبر الحقيقى  لحظة الاعلان نفرض بعد الاجتماع الخاص بالفائدة الامريكية صدر القرار تبقى الفائدة كما هى 5% هنا تلاقى الدولار طاير لاعلى فاذا كانت الصفقة شراء يبقى تمام اما اذا كانت بيع تبقى استوب لوز على طول  نفرض بعد الاجتماع الخاص بالفائدة الامريكية صدر القرار الفائدة 4.5 %  كما كان متوقع هنا تلاقى الدولار تحركه عادى و ربما لا يحدث ضرر لصفقة مفتوحة

----------


## ahmed raslaan

تحياتى لاستاذى الانسان الجميل احمد حنفى
انا بتابع الاخبار من قناة بلومبيرج بالغه الالمانيه وانا لله الحمد الالمانى بتاعى زى الاتينى بالظبط
فى قناه تانيه بتجيب الاخبار لايف بالغه الانجليزيه ؟
اوعى تقولى بلومبيرج بالغه الانجليزيه عشان هى عندى لكن مش بتجيب اخبار الفوركس
جاوب واتوصى بيه عشان انا عندى محل تيك اواى يعنى فى كل سندوتشات اللحوم اللى انت عايزها وقدم السبت متلاقيش حاجه ان شاء الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ا/ احمد
ايه اخبار حضرتك
كان عندي استفسار مهم...........اقل ترند اشتغل عليه علي شارت 4 ساعات المفروض يكون مرتكز علي كام شمعه
ويكون اقل مده ليه كام يوم ولو بقاله يوم ونص يعتمد عليه ام لا
شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ا/ احمد
> ايه اخبار حضرتك
> كان عندي استفسار مهم...........اقل ترند اشتغل عليه علي شارت 4 ساعات المفروض يكون مرتكز علي كام شمعه
> ويكون اقل مده ليه كام يوم ولو بقاله يوم ونص يعتمد عليه ام لا
> شكرا

 اخى ابراهيم مش اقل من 10 شمعات و كل ما يزيد العدد يكون افضل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تحياتى لاستاذى الانسان الجميل احمد حنفى
> انا بتابع الاخبار من قناة بلومبيرج بالغه الالمانيه وانا لله الحمد الالمانى بتاعى زى الاتينى بالظبط
> فى قناه تانيه بتجيب الاخبار لايف بالغه الانجليزيه ؟
> اوعى تقولى بلومبيرج بالغه الانجليزيه عشان هى عندى لكن مش بتجيب اخبار الفوركس
> جاوب واتوصى بيه عشان انا عندى محل تيك اواى يعنى فى كل سندوتشات اللحوم اللى انت عايزها وقدم السبت متلاقيش حاجه ان شاء الله
> تحياتى وتقديرى

   انا كمان معرفش المانى و بينى وبينك دى مألمانى قوى حاضر ابحث عنها و ارد عليك الصبح بقى ما انا هنام مش عايز سندوتشات دلوقتى تصبح على خييييير

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ا/احمد
كنت عاوز اعرفعلي اي اساس بيتحدد الهدف
ومتي يكون قرار الخروج والاكتفاء بالربح اقصد افضل وقت للخروج

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ا/احمد
> كنت عاوز اعرفعلي اي اساس بيتحدد الهدف
> ومتي يكون قرار الخروج والاكتفاء بالربح اقصد افضل وقت للخروج

   صباح الخير يا باشا تحديد الهدف ده امر يرجع ليك انت انت شايف ايه على الشارت تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ربنا يخليك لينا يارب 
فعلا تواصل بلا انقطاع ربنا يديمه ويجازيك خير

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/ احمد ربنا ما يحرمنا من كرمك
سؤال لازم مثلا علشان ادخل صفقه علي الين يكون في وقت عمل بورصه طوكيو ولا ايه وهكذا باقي الازواج المقصود دولار /ين

----------


## hanymfm

ما هوا موضوع الcarry trades هل هوا اسلوب متاجرة ام نظام جديد فى الفوركس

----------


## tito7600

> اختار رقم 4 طبعا   طيب بجد بجد  انا تحت امرك بس هو مؤشر و لا اكسبرت

 استاذى شكرا ليك واسف على التأخير خط النت كان مش شغال من امبارح بص يا سيدى الموضوع كله بيعتمد عل البايفوت الديلى وL3 و L4 و H3 و H4 للكاميرلا والدخول بعد اغلاق شمعه اليوم فوق البايفوت او تحته ب 30 نقطه والهدف 50 مع تريليينج 25 على الباوند ادى كل الموضوع :016:

----------


## ناسا

أحبائي،
انا أتاجر في سوق الفوركس من أكثر من سنة ونصف، كل ما اشعر اني قد سلكت الطريق الصحيح في المتاجرة ارجع وأكتشف أني ما زال ينقصني الكثير، وكل يوم أتعلم أمور جديدة وكله بفضل هذا المنتدى الرائع والإخوان الأروع. 
أخوكم محمد أرسلان،
أرجو ان تقبلو مني إنضمامي إليكم مع جزيل الشكر ولكم مني أفضل تحية.

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ا/ احمد
كنت عاوز اسال بالنسبه للشمعه اللي بتكسر الترند اول ما اشوفها المفروض اني انتظر ولا ادخل في اتجاه الترند العادي 
 الشمعه قفلت خلاص واللي بعديها صعود ملامس الترند شارت 4 ساعات

----------


## الربح الاكيد

ماهو افضل وسيط 
ومارائكم  
فى ايزي فوركس 
؟ 
شكرا مقدما 
وتحياتي لكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/ احمد ربنا ما يحرمنا من كرمك
> سؤال لازم مثلا علشان ادخل صفقه علي الين يكون في وقت عمل بورصه طوكيو ولا ايه وهكذا باقي الازواج المقصود دولار /ين

 اخويا ابراهيم ببساطة تقدر تشترى و تبيع اى زوج فى اى وقت بلا قيد او شرط و لكن سوق طوكيو  السوق الاوربى  السوق الامريكى اعلى اسواق تداول

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هوا موضوع الcarry trades هل هوا اسلوب متاجرة ام نظام جديد فى الفوركس

 هم تجار يقترضون العملات ذات الفوائد المنخفضه كالين  و يستثمارنها فى  شراء عملات ذات فوائد مرتفعه كالدولار و الباوند الامر الذى يؤدى الى انخفاض العملة المقترضة الين  و ارتفاع العملة المشتراه الدولار و الباوند  هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أحبائي، 
> انا أتاجر في سوق الفوركس من أكثر من سنة ونصف، كل ما اشعر اني قد سلكت الطريق الصحيح في المتاجرة ارجع وأكتشف أني ما زال ينقصني الكثير، وكل يوم أتعلم أمور جديدة وكله بفضل هذا المنتدى الرائع والإخوان الأروع.  أخوكم محمد أرسلان،
> أرجو ان تقبلو مني إنضمامي إليكم مع جزيل الشكر ولكم مني أفضل تحية.

   انت تشرفنا يا استاذ محمد و تنور الموضوع كله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماهو افضل وسيط 
> ومارائكم  
> فى ايزي فوركس 
> ؟ 
> شكرا مقدما 
> وتحياتي لكم

 سؤال محرج شوية  اليك الرابط تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28503.html

----------


## الربح الاكيد

شكرااستاذ 
على الاجابة  
سؤال محرج شوي  
هو يعني اللى ما يعرف هذه المصطلحات والتحلييل والخ ما يقدر يتعامل فى العملات  
بصراحه اسمع كلمات ومصطلحات صعبه ويتهيالى انها معحزة
الزوج مثلا وش نبيه وش نشتري  مثلا اشترى ين بدولار يعني هذا زوج  
لخبطة بصراحه اعتقد الاسهم افضل

----------


## tefa7up

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........  اود لو تكرمت يا أستاذ أحمد ان تضع لى اهم المواقع المتعلقه ببورصه العملات التى يمكن الاستفاده منها سواء بالشرح او التحليل او الاخبار او اى شيئ مهم وجيد ومميز ويمكن الاستفاده منه متعلق بالفوركس ...  لان فى مواقع كتيره جدا بتتكلم عن الفوركس والواحد مش عارف يقرا منين ولا منين واين الافضل من المواقع.....  جزاك الله كل خير....أحبك فى الله

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد عندي سؤال  ان شاء الله بكون بسيط ماهو معدل حركة كل زوج من العملات في اليوم يعني EUR/USD كم نقطة يتحرك في اليوم وياريت تذكري باقي الأزواج ان أمكن وشكرا.

----------


## Lion

> شكرااستاذ 
> على الاجابة  
> سؤال محرج شوي  
> هو يعني اللى ما يعرف هذه المصطلحات والتحلييل والخ ما يقدر يتعامل فى العملات  
> بصراحه اسمع كلمات ومصطلحات صعبه ويتهيالى انها معحزة
> الزوج مثلا وش نبيه وش نشتري مثلا اشترى ين بدولار يعني هذا زوج  
> لخبطة بصراحه اعتقد الاسهم افضل

   من الصعب جدا انك تنجح في الفوريكس الا اذا عشت السوق وفهمت لغتة وبذلت له الكثير من الجهد ولايكون هذا الا بالحب بل العشق ! وطبعا الاسهم اراها أسهل ! ..  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Lion

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد عندي سؤال ان شاء الله بكون بسيط ماهو معدل حركة كل زوج من العملات في اليوم يعني EUR/USD كم نقطة يتحرك في اليوم وياريت تذكري باقي الأزواج ان أمكن وشكرا.

 تفضل ..

----------


## pal

ألف شكر أخي lion علي الإجابة السريعة مشكور جدا. :Thumb:

----------


## pal

عندي أستفسار بسيط : :Regular Smile:   
هل المؤشرات المستخدم في رسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وخطوط الفايبوناتشي تأدي نفس الطرقية اليدوية التي يتم فيها رسم هذه الخطوط وتكون بنفس الدقة يعني ألاحظ في المنتدي ان في ناس بقوموا برسم هذه الخطوط بدون الاستعانة بالمؤشر يعني بالنظر يتم رسم هذه الخطوط . فأيها أدق في العمل التي يتم استخدام مؤشر جاهز لرسمها أو التي يتم رسمها يدويا وشكرا. :Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي أستفسار بسيط :  
> هل المؤشرات المستخدم في رسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وخطوط الفايبوناتشي تأدي نفس الطرقية اليدوية التي يتم فيها رسم هذه الخطوط وتكون بنفس الدقة يعني ألاحظ في المنتدي ان في ناس بقوموا برسم هذه الخطوط بدون الاستعانة بالمؤشر يعني بالنظر يتم رسم هذه الخطوط . فأيها أدق في العمل التي يتم استخدام مؤشر جاهز لرسمها أو التي يتم رسمها يدويا وشكرا.

 اخى الكريم  فى كلا خير اذا انت متمكن من الرسم اليدوى كان بها و اذ لم يك استخدم المؤشر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تفضل ..

   ما شاء الله استاذى العزيز معلومات مفيدة حقا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........  اود لو تكرمت يا أستاذ أحمد ان تضع لى اهم المواقع المتعلقه ببورصه العملات التى يمكن الاستفاده منها سواء بالشرح او التحليل او الاخبار او اى شيئ مهم وجيد ومميز ويمكن الاستفاده منه متعلق بالفوركس ...  لان فى مواقع كتيره جدا بتتكلم عن الفوركس والواحد مش عارف يقرا منين ولا منين واين الافضل من المواقع.....  جزاك الله كل خير....أحبك فى الله

   اخى الكريم ان شاء الله طلبك هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html تقبل ودى

----------


## roaya_mf

> تفضل ..

 السلام عليكم 
ممكن اخي تعطيني الرابط الخاص بهذا الموقع لاني بدور عليه
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## rain517

:Drive1:   انا جيت :Drive1:   :Clap:    :AA:    :Loly:   :Ongue:   انت مستعد لأسئلتي ؟؟؟؟ :Boxing:    بس خذ في بالك اني حابداً باسئلة ( ابتدائية ) لاني لسى بأول الطريق وأغلب اسئلتي تقنية وبالنسبة للاستراتيجيات لسى بادرسها   سؤالي الأول  :Icon5:   :Icon5:   ما هي افضل العملات اللي ممكن ابداً بهم ( يعني تناسب المبتدئين ) لأني الى الان باشتغل بس على اليور / دولار ( طبعاً بالديمو )...  سؤالي الثاني  :Icon5:   :Icon5:   لما باشتغل على شارت ساعه أو 4 ساعات ماهي الفترة اللي اختارها للشارت ؟؟ يعني مثلاً للشارت الساعة هل يفضل اختار يومين - ثلاثة أيام والا كام ،،؟؟؟  سؤالي الثالث :Icon5:   :Icon5:   ماهو البرنامج الأفضل للعمل ميتاتريدر4 أو التريد ؟؟؟ وماهي الفروقات التي بينها؟؟؟  وهل يجب أن احدثه كل فترة ؟؟؟   سؤالي الرابع :Icon5:   :Icon5:   هل يمكن أن أجعل العملية مفتوحة إلى اليوم الثاني يعني مش ممكن العملية تتغلق لوحدها الا عند الليمت اللي انا محدداه؟ وهل هناك اي فوائد تؤخذ اذا كان الحساب اسلامي ؟؟؟  مع تقديري،،، :Thumb:   :Hands:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن اخي تعطيني الرابط الخاص بهذا الموقع لاني بدور عليه
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 رابط ايه يا ابو حميد تقصد الجداول  و لا تقصد رابط  تانى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا جيت        انت مستعد لأسئلتي ؟؟؟؟   بس خذ في بالك اني حابداً باسئلة ( ابتدائية ) لاني لسى بأول الطريق وأغلب اسئلتي تقنية وبالنسبة للاستراتيجيات لسى بادرسها   سؤالي الأول    ما هي افضل العملات اللي ممكن ابداً بهم ( يعني تناسب المبتدئين ) لأني الى الان باشتغل بس على اليور / دولار ( طبعاً بالديمو )...  الاجابة الاولى : لا يوجد بين العملات ما هو افضل و لكن اذا انت حابة اليورو / دولار فهو ممتاز اسبريد اقل و حركة عاقلة مش مجنونة   سؤالي الثاني    لما باشتغل على شارت ساعه أو 4 ساعات ماهي الفترة اللي اختارها للشارت ؟؟ يعني مثلاً للشارت الساعة هل يفضل اختار يومين - ثلاثة أيام والا كام ،،؟؟؟  الاجابة الثانية : احنا بندخل الصفقة و على الله بنقفل لما الهدف يتحقق اما مكسب او خسارة  مش بنعد الايام    سؤالي الثالث   ماهو البرنامج الأفضل للعمل ميتاتريدر4 أو التريد ؟؟؟ وماهي الفروقات التي بينها؟؟؟ وهل يجب أن احدثه كل فترة ؟؟؟   الاجابة الثالثة : التريد افضل الزمن يقارب توقيت الدول العربية  عندما يطلب البرنامج التحديث ... حدثيه  سؤالي الرابع   هل يمكن أن أجعل العملية مفتوحة إلى اليوم الثاني يعني مش ممكن العملية تتغلق لوحدها الا عند الليمت اللي انا محدداه؟ وهل هناك اي فوائد تؤخذ اذا كان الحساب اسلامي ؟؟؟ الاجابة الرابعة : نعم يمكن ترك العملية لليوم الثانى و الثالث و العاشر لو حبيتى و يوجد عمولة بسيطة فى الحساب الاسلامى و تأخذ منك مع فتح العقد مع تقديري،،،

 تقبلى احترامى و تقديرى و سلامى

----------


## roaya_mf

ازيك يااستاذ نا  انت عامل ايه
انا قصدي الموقع الا فيه الجدول
كنت منتظرك امس

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ازيك يااستاذ نا انت عامل ايه
> انا قصدي الموقع الا فيه الجدول
> كنت منتظرك امس

 الرابط مش عندى  ممكن يكون عند اخويا ليون و امبارح كنت مسافر و رجعت بالليل

----------


## rain517

استاذي القدير :Icon31:    شكراً على ردك  بس في نقطة حابه اوضحها على سؤالي الخاص بالشارت انا اقصد علشان اقدر اعمل خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وبعض المؤشرات فلو مثلاً تحت شارت الساعة واخترته لمدة يوم اكيد ما بتكون المؤشرات اصدق ... هذا على حد علمي  :Star:  وربنا يوفقك ،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي القدير   شكراً على ردك  بس في نقطة حابه اوضحها على سؤالي الخاص بالشارت انا اقصد علشان اقدر اعمل خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وبعض المؤشرات فلو مثلاً تحت شارت الساعة واخترته لمدة يوم اكيد ما بتكون المؤشرات اصدق ... هذا على حد علمي  وربنا يوفقك ،،،

 كدة فهمت قصدك و كلامك مضبوط ارسمه خطوط الدعم و المقاومة على اليومى و المتاجرة على 4 ساعات طبعا ده اجمل شئ

----------


## Lion

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن اخي تعطيني الرابط الخاص بهذا الموقع لاني بدور عليه
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام اخي العزيز .. بالنسبة للجدول فهو من تقرير او دراسة وسارفعا اذا وجدتها لدي .. اعتقد انها موجوده في المنتدى في احد المشاركات .. تحياتي ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وعليكم السلام اخي العزيز .. بالنسبة للجدول فهو من تقرير او دراسة وسارفعا اذا وجدتها لدي .. اعتقد انها موجوده في المنتدى في احد المشاركات .. تحياتي ..

 مشكور للرد استاذنا العزيز / Lion

----------


## Lion

> مشكور للرد استاذنا العزيز / Lion

 العفو ياغالي .. انت استاذ الجميع ..   :Thumb:

----------


## tito7600

> استاذى شكرا ليك واسف على التأخير خط النت كان مش شغال من امبارح   بص يا سيدى الموضوع كله بيعتمد عل البايفوت الديلى وL3 و L4 و H3 و H4 للكاميرلا والدخول بعد اغلاق شمعه اليوم فوق البايفوت او تحته ب 30 نقطه والهدف 50 مع تريليينج 25 على الباوند ادى كل الموضوع

 ايه يا باشا انت نسيتنى ولا ايه :Yikes3:

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
عندي استفسلر....
هل سوق الفوركس يقفل يوم السبت والاحد؟
واذا كان يقفل كيف اقدر ابيع واشتري!
لانني اليوم بعت واشتريت كيف كذا والسوق مقفول!
ارجوا التوضيح بالشرح المفصل    اذا سمحت...
وشكرا,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ايه يا باشا انت نسيتنى ولا ايه

 ما اقدرش انساك بس مشغول فى العمل انتظرنى قريبا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> عندي استفسلر....
> هل سوق الفوركس يقفل يوم السبت والاحد؟
> واذا كان يقفل كيف اقدر ابيع واشتري!
> لانني اليوم بعت واشتريت كيف كذا والسوق مقفول!
> ارجوا التوضيح بالشرح المفصل اذا سمحت...
> وشكرا,,

 اخى الكريم
السوق مقفل
انظر بماذا يرد عليك اذا حاولت فتح صفقة
الصورة

----------


## tito7600

> ما اقدرش انساك  بس مشغول فى العمل  انتظرنى قريبا

 ربنا معاك يا باشا انا مستنيك براحتك  :Icon26:

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي!اليوم انا اشتريت وبعت  فما معنى هذا؟؟؟؟لكن المؤشرات لا تتحرك......فقط تبيع وتشتري؟كيف كذا!وشكرا...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي!اليوم انا اشتريت وبعت فما معنى هذا؟؟؟؟لكن المؤشرات لا تتحرك......فقط تبيع وتشتري؟كيف كذا!وشكرا...

 ارجو ان ترى اسفل شاشة التداول هل تم تسجيل الصفقة اسفل الشاشة و اذا كان نعم ارجو ارفاق صورة لشاشة التداول

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة  
عندي سؤال صغير وهو عند انتظار صدور خبر مثلا الدولار مثل ماهو مرفق هل هذا الخبر يؤثر علي الدولار في حالة أن كان هو العملة الأساس في الزوج أم لا  مثلا USD/CHF , EUR/USD  أو الخبر يؤثر علي كلا الزوجين , وان كثيرا سمعنا انه لا تدخل وقت الأخبار المقصود بهذه العبارة أني ماأدخل علي أي زوج من العملات ولا علي العملات فقط إلي الخبر سوف يؤثر عليها يعني صدور خبر ثقة المستهلك والعملة المستهدفة هي usd هل هذا يمنعني علي الدخول علي زوج أخر ليس الدولار أحد أزواجه مثل EUR/CAD وأسف علي الإطالة ولكن عشان تصلك الفكرة تماما عن سؤالي وشكرا.

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي نعم عندما اشتريت دونت,,,,,,وعندما بعتها حذفت!
والدليل خير برهان,,,
الصور المرفقة,,,,
البيع والشراء 
اليوم,,,,,
وشكرا...

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ازيك ا/احمد.
ممكن ترد علي مشاركه 1057 للاهميه شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة  
> عندي سؤال صغير وهو عند انتظار صدور خبر مثلا الدولار مثل ماهو مرفق هل هذا الخبر يؤثر علي الدولار في حالة أن كان هو العملة الأساس في الزوج أم لا مثلا USD/CHF , EUR/USD  اذا الخبر كان لصالح الدولار اى رفع قيمة الدولار فان الزوج EUR/USD ينخفض بينما الزوج USD/CHFأو الخبر يؤثر علي كلا الزوجين , وان كثيرا سمعنا انه لا تدخل وقت الأخبار المقصود بهذه العبارة أني ماأدخل علي أي زوج من العملات هذا افضل ولا علي العملات فقط إلي الخبر سوف يؤثر عليها يعني صدور خبر ثقة المستهلك والعملة المستهدفة هي usd هل هذا يمنعني علي الدخول علي زوج أخر ليس الدولار أحد أزواجه مثل EUR/CAD وأسف علي الإطالة ولكن عشان تصلك الفكرة تماما عن سؤالي وشكرا.

   الاخبار العنيفة هى التى يوضع عليها علامة زرقاء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي نعم عندما اشتريت دونت,,,,,,وعندما بعتها حذفت!
> والدليل خير برهان,,,
> الصور المرفقة,,,,
> البيع والشراء 
> اليوم,,,,,
> وشكرا...

   امر عجيب حقا و لكنى لا اتعامل مع فوكسول لهذا لا تعليق

----------


## voodoo

اولا الله يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع واكون مشكور جدا لو تكرمت بشرح كيفية وضح المؤشرات والاكسبيرت بامتداد mq4 , ex4 فى برنامج الميتاترايدر  ودى وتقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ا/ احمد
> كنت عاوز اسال بالنسبه للشمعه اللي بتكسر الترند اول ما اشوفها المفروض اني انتظر ولا ادخل في اتجاه الترند العادي 
> الشمعه قفلت خلاص واللي بعديها صعود ملامس الترند شارت 4 ساعات

   اخى الكريم عفوا لم انتبه الكسر يكون صحيح اذا اغلقت شمعة فوق الخط تلاها شمعتين اخريين فتحوا و اغلقوا فوق الخط مهما كان الشارت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اولا الله يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع  واكون مشكور جدا لو تكرمت بشرح كيفية وضح المؤشرات والاكسبيرت بامتداد mq4 , ex4 فى برنامج الميتاترايدر   ودى وتقديرى

  طريقة ادراج مؤشر من البرنامج الى التشارت يعنى المؤشر موجود فعلا مش  هنجيبه من برة 
عنك 3 طرق
فى الصور

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اولا الله يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع  واكون مشكور جدا لو تكرمت بشرح كيفية وضح المؤشرات والاكسبيرت بامتداد mq4 , ex4 فى برنامج الميتاترايدر   ودى وتقديرى

   او كدة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

او كدة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اولا الله يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع  واكون مشكور جدا لو تكرمت بشرح كيفية وضح المؤشرات والاكسبيرت بامتداد mq4 , ex4 فى برنامج الميتاترايدر   ودى وتقديرى

 كيفية ارفاق مؤشر مرسل لك من الخارج الى الميتاتريدر  
بعد تنزيل الملف 
و فكه Extact 
انقر يمين على ايقونة البرنامج  يمين ... يمين .... ايوة دى  اختار 
properties
ثم 
find target 
الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

بعد كدة افتح اكسبرتس 
الصورة 
ثم اندكيتورز 
الصورة 
الصق المؤشر المرغوب فيه هنا 
اغلق كل الشاشات بما فيها برنامج  
ميتا تريدر ثم اعد فتح شاشة التداول مرة اخرى  
استخدم الطريقة المذكورة فى المشاركة #76 
ستجد المؤشر موجود بعون الله 
لا سحر و لا شعوذة  
تقبل ودى يا با شا

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد.  :Regular Smile:

----------


## voodoo

حقيقى مش عارف اقولك ايه  اللهم اكثر من امثالك  وقد قيل فيم معناه  " يارسول الله أى الناس احب الى الله قال صلى الله عليه وسلم انفعهم للناس " ادعو الله ان تكون من احب الناس اليه

----------


## rain517

استاذ / أحمد  ازيك ؟؟؟ ممكن أعرف من اين انزل برنامج التريد4 ؟؟؟  مع تقديري

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

فينك مستر احمد واحشنا كتير والله

----------


## pal

تفضل أخي هذه روابط لبرامج ميتا التريد أختار ماتفضل منها: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ / أحمد  ازيك ؟؟؟ ممكن أعرف من اين انزل برنامج التريد4 ؟؟؟  مع تقديري

 بس كدة غالى و الطلب رخيص اتفضلى http://www.altrade.co.uk/  و كمان  http://www.altrade.co.uk/forex-trading-platform.aspx

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> فينك مستر احمد واحشنا كتير والله

   ربنا يخليك يا باشا

----------


## Alshourbagy

الأخوه الكرام...في برنامج التريد وجدت فقط 12 زوج.. كيف يمكنني رؤية الأزواج الأخري مثل النيوزيلاندي/دولار؟

----------


## rain517

استاذي القدير  :Icon31:    أولاً شكراً على روابط التريد  :Smile:    كنت أحب أن اسأل عن انواع الحسابات اللي اعرفه ان هناك الحساب العادي والحساب المصغر بس كمان سمعت عن الحساب ( الميكرو )  :Icon5:  أي اقل من المصغر وتحسب النقطة بـ 10 سنت هل يمكن أن اعمل على هذا الحساب مع شركة FXCM وهل تنصح بهذا الحساب أما بالحساب المصغر طبعاً بالنسبة للحسابات الصغيرة 1000 $ مثلاُ :Doh:   :Doh:    مع تقديري ،،، :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## rain517

تفضل أخي هذه روابط لبرامج ميتا التريد أختار ماتفضل منها: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.html 
شكراً اخي على الرابط

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي القدير    أولاً شكراً على روابط التريد    كنت أحب أن اسأل عن انواع الحسابات اللي اعرفه ان هناك الحساب العادي والحساب المصغر بس كمان سمعت عن الحساب ( الميكرو )  أي اقل من المصغر وتحسب النقطة بـ 10 سنت هل يمكن أن اعمل على هذا الحساب مع شركة FXCM وهل تنصح بهذا الحساب أما بالحساب المصغر طبعاً بالنسبة للحسابات الصغيرة 1000 $ مثلاُ    مع تقديري ،،،

 اختى الكريمة لا احبذ الحساب الميكرو افضل الحساب المصغر برصيد 1000$ مع فائق الاحترام و التقدير

----------


## pal

> تفضل أخي هذه روابط لبرامج ميتا التريد أختار ماتفضل منها:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.htmlشكراً اخي على الرابط

 عــــــفوا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
هل سعر النقطة يتغير من الحساب التجريبي الى الحساب الحقيقي...
يعني:
سعر النقطة في الحساب التجريبي لرصيد 10000 دولار ,,,,,1دولار لكل نقطة واحدة...فهل الحساب الحقيقي يضاعف سعر النقطة,,,,,,وشكرا

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير  :Icon31:    سؤالي الأول  :Yikes3:    هو عن هذه المؤشرات  خطوط الكماريلا البايفوت لاينز البولينجر باند موفنج افريج الديفيرجنس الاستوكاستيك ماك دي هل هي موجودة ببرنامج التريد والإ يجب اضافتها ؟؟؟ وكيف يمكن الحصول عليها؟؟؟  السؤال الثاني : :Yikes3:    هل يمكن إضافة المؤشرات اعلاه جميعها على الشارت بنفس الوقت ؟؟؟ وهل كثرة المؤشرات تساعد على تحليل أفضل ؟؟؟  مع تقديري :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> هل سعر النقطة يتغير من الحساب التجريبي الى الحساب الحقيقي...
> يعني:
> سعر النقطة في الحساب التجريبي لرصيد 10000 دولار ,,,,,1دولار لكل نقطة واحدة...فهل الحساب الحقيقي يضاعف سعر النقطة,,,,,,وشكرا

   الاخ الكريم الحساب الحقيقى لا يضاعف قيمة النقطة هو مثل التجريبى تماما و لكن الحساب العادى النقطة فيه 10 اضعاف الحساب المصغر و لك ان تختار بينهما عند فتح حساب حقيقى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير    سؤالي الأول    هو عن هذه المؤشرات  خطوط الكماريلا من عنيا مرفق البايفوت لاينز  من عنيا مرفق البولينجر باند   موجود فى التريد موفنج افريج    موجود فى التريد الديفيرجنس     من عنيا مرفق الاستوكاستيك  موجود فى التريد ماك دي          من عنيا مرفق هل هي موجودة ببرنامج التريد والإ يجب اضافتها ؟؟؟ وكيف يمكن الحصول عليها؟؟؟    السؤال الثاني :   هل يمكن إضافة المؤشرات اعلاه جميعها على الشارت بنفس الوقت ؟؟؟ يمكن اذا كان مناسب لك هذا الامر وهل كثرة المؤشرات تساعد على تحليل أفضل ؟؟؟ لا بكتر المؤشرات و لا بقلتها  المهم المستخدم يقدر يستفيد منها و لا لأ  مع تقديري

   انت تأمرى أمر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

لو عايزة اى مؤشر قولى عندى كرتونة مليانه مؤشرات

----------


## Alshourbagy

> الأخوه الكرام...في برنامج التريد وجدت فقط 12 زوج.. كيف يمكنني رؤية الأزواج الأخري مثل النيوزيلاندي/دولار؟

   :Icon5:   :Icon5:   :Icon5:

----------


## rain517

تشكر ياباشا :015:   ربنا يخليك لينا ويخلي الكرتونة المليانه اللي فوق السطح :AA:   :AA:   طبعاً انا طالبه هذه المؤشرات علشان بادرس هذه الأيام استراتيجية القاهرة وتتطلب هذه الاستراتيجية هذه المؤشرات.  مع تقديري :009:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> _الأخوه الكرام...في برنامج التريد وجدت فقط 12 زوج.. كيف يمكنني رؤية الأزواج الأخري مثل النيوزيلاندي/دولار؟_

 و لا يهمك ياباشا الصورة بتتكلم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر ياباشا  ربنا يخليك لينا ويخلي الكرتونة المليانه اللي فوق السطح   طبعاً انا طالبه هذه المؤشرات علشان بادرس هذه الأيام استراتيجية القاهرة وتتطلب هذه الاستراتيجية هذه المؤشرات.  مع تقديري

 وتحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## Alshourbagy

> و لا يهمك ياباشا الصورة بتتكلم

 
أكرمك الله استاذ أحمد....انا منذ الأمس و أنا أبحث عنها و مريت عليها عشرات المرات...ولكن لي نصيب أتشرف بردك 
خالص شكري

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أكرمك الله استاذ أحمد....انا منذ الأمس و أنا أبحث عنها و مريت عليها عشرات المرات...ولكن لي نصيب أتشرف بردك  خالص شكري

 ده انا اللى اتشرف بيك ممكن تبعتلى دلوقتى حالا سندوتش لحمة من ايطاليا

----------


## Alshourbagy

> ده انا اللى اتشرف بيك ممكن تبعتلى دلوقتى حالا سندوتش لحمة من ايطاليا

 إنت تأمر يا أستاذنا...بس ماأنصحكش باللحمة....ممكن كيس مكرونه نص كيلو :Yikes3: ....أو بيتزا نابوليانا. :Inlove: ...لوعايز نصيحتي بجد...في حالة إنك كييف قهوة...أفضل شئ مشهورين بيه هو القهوه. :Thumb: .أفضل بن هو الايطالي...بالمناسبه أنا نازل مصر أجازه يوم 12 مايو...لو فعلا محتاج حاجه ممكن أجيبها معايا...مش عزومه والله العظيم....بس إنت تأمر...أو أي من الإخوه....
أخوك محمد الشوربجي

----------


## عبده المصرى

> تشكر ياباشا  ربنا يخليك لينا ويخلي الكرتونة المليانه اللي فوق السطح   طبعاً انا طالبه هذه المؤشرات علشان بادرس هذه الأيام استراتيجية القاهرة وتتطلب هذه الاستراتيجية هذه المؤشرات.  مع تقديري

 هذا اختى تمبيلت القاهرة جاهز ان شاء الله،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> إنت تأمر يا أستاذنا...بس ماأنصحكش باللحمة....ممكن كيس مكرونه نص كيلو....أو بيتزا نابوليانا....لوعايز نصيحتي بجد...في حالة إنك كييف قهوة...أفضل شئ مشهورين بيه هو القهوه..أفضل بن هو الايطالي...بالمناسبه أنا نازل مصر أجازه يوم 12 مايو...لو فعلا محتاج حاجه ممكن أجيبها معايا...مش عزومه والله العظيم....بس إنت تأمر...أو أي من الإخوه....  أخوك محمد الشوربجي

   اشكرك يا محمد انا بهزر معاك ان شاء الله لما تيجى مصر اشوفك علشان اتشرف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هذا اختى تمبيلت القاهرة جاهز ان شاء الله،،،

   استاذنا عبده مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير على مرورك المشرف للموضوع

----------


## sunmoon_44

.    استاذ احمد . اولا بارك الله فيك وفي انفاسك على هذا المجهود الجبار ..  :Icon3:    انا مبتدئ وعندي اشكالات واستفسارات ولكن على قولهم اكل العنب حبة حبة .... فكل ما يخطر بذهني شيء اكشف عنه الغمة بمنتداكــــــــــــــــــــم الرائع .. اتمنى لكم التوفيق والتسديد .. :Yikes3:     استاذ احمد استفساري على شقين  :  الشق الاول : هل يلزم على المبتدئ اتقان التحليل الفني حتى يتمكن من البدء .. ام انه يخوض بالمضاربة .. ومن ثم يزيد من فهمه لهذا المجال ؟ فماذا يلزم المبتدئ تعلمه من الناحية الفنية ليبدأ مضاربته بشكل ابتدائي وليس مهاري ؟   الشق الآخر : هل حساب الديمو شبيها للحساب الحقيقي ام هناك اختلاف في بعض الايقونات لنفس الشركة ؟ وهل يلزم المبتدئ ان يعلم كل شاردة وواردة على شاشة التعامل ام انه يكتفي ببعضها ؟     ودمتم لنا مع خالص حبي وتقديري ،،،  :Thumb:    
.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> .   استاذ احمد . اولا بارك الله فيك وفي انفاسك على هذا المجهود الجبار ..    انا مبتدئ وعندي اشكالات واستفسارات ولكن على قولهم اكل العنب حبة حبة .... فكل ما يخطر بذهني شيء اكشف عنه الغمة بمنتداكــــــــــــــــــــم الرائع .. اتمنى لكم التوفيق والتسديد ..    استاذ احمد استفساري على شقين :  الشق الاول : هل يلزم على المبتدئ اتقان التحليل الفني حتى يتمكن من البدء .. ام انه يخوض بالمضاربة .. ومن ثم يزيد من فهمه لهذا المجال ؟ فماذا يلزم المبتدئ تعلمه من الناحية الفنية ليبدأ مضاربته بشكل ابتدائي وليس مهاري ؟   مما لا شك فيه انه لابد من تعلم التحليل الفنى و لكن التحليل الفنى كلمة مطلقة تحتوى على العديد و العديد من المدارس و الطرق يكفى ان تتعلم طريقة واحدة لتبدء مضاربة و الباقى يأتى تباعا اقترح التحليل الكلاسيكى  الشق الآخر : هل حساب الديمو شبيها للحساب الحقيقي ام هناك اختلاف في بعض الايقونات لنفس الشركة ؟ وهل يلزم المبتدئ ان يعلم كل شاردة وواردة على شاشة التعامل ام انه يكتفي ببعضها ؟  نعم التجريبى شبيه الحقيقى و لابد ان تتعلم من شاشة التداول ما يكفيك للربح و فتح و غلق الصفقات و تحديد الليمت و الاستوب     ودمتم لنا مع خالص حبي وتقديري ،،،    
> .

   و تقبل ودى و تقديرى و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## abo ra3d

سؤال للخبراء
من فضلكم هل صحيح ان المبلغ الذي بحسابك لو وصل الى عشرة آلاف يمكنك ان تطالب الشركة بارسال عقد موثق بمحكمة دولية عن طريق السفارة الى بلدك ؟؟  حيث ان ذلك فيه أمان اكثر
خصوصا مع المبالغ الكبيرة ....
شكرا للاهتمام

----------


## rain517

أستاذ / أحمد  :Icon31:    بعد التحية ،،،، :18:   :18:    ممكن أعرف ماهو التحليل الكلاسيكي ؟؟؟؟ :016:   :016:   :016:    مع شكري :Ongue:   :Ongue:

----------


## rain517

:Ohmy:   :Ohmy:   :Ohmy:   :Ohmy:   :Ohmy:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح الفل علي معالي الباشا الكبير استاذناكلنا ا/احمد حنفي

----------


## sunmoon_44

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ... رجعت لكم مع استفسار جديد   فاتمنى انكم تكفوووا وتفووا كعاداتكم .. وجزاكم الله خير    مشكلتي اليوم التي وجدتها كمبتدئ فتحت حساب الديمو العربي وبدأت اشتري وابيع وفجأة ضعت وصرت متخبط ولم افقه شيء سوا اصوات اسمعها  واسعار تتحرك   فهل يوجد برنامج يشرح لنا الطريقة .. ام هل يوجد هناك من يختصر لنا الادوات المهمة كمبتدئين   وانا اقترح ان يكون هناك موضوع يشمل على دروس الشاشة وكيفية التعامل معها بالامثلة   وكل يوم عن مستطيل معين   الحسابات 1   الاوامر   ملخص  المراكز المفتوحة    المراكز المقفلة    اعتذر عن الاطالة .. وشاكر لكم جهودكم ،،،،

----------


## أرجوان

:A015:   أرجو التفضل والاجابه على اسالتي : 1-يتكون مؤشر الماكد من خطين وهيستوجراف مامعنى هيستو جراف 2-مامعنى بايفوت  3-مامعنى اكسبيرت 4-برنامج الميتاستوك ماهو ومامدى اهميته 5- برنامج الميتاتريدر ماهو وما مدى اهميته 6-ما المقصود بالتحليل الديناميكي 7 ماالمقصود بشمعة ليموزين الشكر الجزيل لكل من سيتفضل ويجاوب على اسالتي 000000

----------


## atefeid

سؤال للخبراء
من فضلكم هل صحيح ان المبلغ الذي بحسابك لو وصل الى عشرة آلاف يمكنك ان تطالب الشركة بارسال عقد موثق بمحكمة دولية عن طريق السفارة الى بلدك ؟؟ حيث ان ذلك فيه أمان اكثر
خصوصا مع المبالغ الكبيرة ....
شكرا للاهتمام 
                                             عاطف عيد

----------


## rain517

هذا اختى تمبيلت القاهرة جاهز ان شاء الله،،،  شكراً أخي على التمبيلت ولكن لا اعرف كيف استخدمه  :Icon5:

----------


## rain517

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبده المصرى   _هذا اختى تمبيلت القاهرة جاهز ان شاء الله،،،_  _شكراً اخي على التمبيلت ولكن كيف ممكن استخدامه _

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال للخبراء
> من فضلكم هل صحيح ان المبلغ الذي بحسابك لو وصل الى عشرة آلاف يمكنك ان تطالب الشركة بارسال عقد موثق بمحكمة دولية عن طريق السفارة الى بلدك ؟؟ حيث ان ذلك فيه أمان اكثر
> خصوصا مع المبالغ الكبيرة ....
> شكرا للاهتمام

   هذا السؤال تجيبك عنه ادارة المنتدى راسلهم على ايميل [email protected]

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد    بعد التحية ،،،،    ممكن أعرف ماهو التحليل الكلاسيكي ؟؟؟؟     مع شكري

   مين شكرى ده ؟ التحليل الكلاسيكى هو التحليل باستخدام خطوط الدعم و المقاومة و الترند و قليل من المؤشرات  وهذه  ورشة لتعليم التحليل الكلاسيكى اتفضلى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28257.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صباح الفل علي معالي الباشا الكبير استاذناكلنا ا/احمد حنفي

   مساء الخير يا باشا  ممكن بصة على الورشة دى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28257.html 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ... رجعت لكم مع استفسار جديد   فاتمنى انكم تكفوووا وتفووا كعاداتكم .. وجزاكم الله خير    مشكلتي اليوم التي وجدتها كمبتدئ فتحت حساب الديمو العربي وبدأت اشتري وابيع وفجأة ضعت وصرت متخبط ولم افقه شيء سوا اصوات اسمعها واسعار تتحرك  امر طبيعى فى الاول و بعد كدة تبقى استاذ فهل يوجد برنامج يشرح لنا الطريقة .. ام هل يوجد هناك من يختصر لنا الادوات المهمة كمبتدئين   وانا اقترح ان يكون هناك موضوع يشمل على دروس الشاشة وكيفية التعامل معها بالامثلة   وكل يوم عن مستطيل معين   الحسابات 1   الاوامر   ملخص  المراكز المفتوحة    المراكز المقفلة    اعتذر عن الاطالة .. وشاكر لكم جهودكم ،،،،

 ممكن تقول اسم الشركة ايه؟؟؟؟  و ممكن تتسلى فى الروابط  بشرط تقراهم بالترتيب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html  ثم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28257.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28257.html  و ممكن تكبر الخط شوية انا نظرى ضعيف ترى  و ممكن تتقبل ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أرجو التفضل والاجابه على اسالتي : 1-يتكون مؤشر الماكد من خطين وهيستوجراف مامعنى هيستو جراف هو رسم بيانى على شكل مستطيلات2-مامعنى بايفوت  هى خطوط دعم و مقاومة3-مامعنى اكسبيرت هو برنامج يقوم بالمتاجرة آليا بالنيابة عنك4-برنامج الميتاستوك ماهو ومامدى اهميته هو شاشة تداول خاصة بالاسهم5- برنامج الميتاتريدر ماهو وما مدى اهميته هو شاشة تداول خاصة بالعملات تتميز برسوماتها البيانية الملونة و كذلك بامكانية اضافة مؤشرات تساعدك فى التداول6-ما المقصود بالتحليل الكلاسيكى هو طريقة لدراسة سلوك العملة تعتمد على خطوط الدعم و المقاومة (غير البايفوت)7 ماالمقصود بشمعة ليموزين هى شمعة طويلة جدا ان مجاورتها عادة لا يكون لها ظل علوى او سفلى  الشكر الجزيل لكل من سيتفضل ويجاوب على اسالتي 000000

   تحت امرك فى اى استفسار اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال للخبراء 
> من فضلكم هل صحيح ان المبلغ الذي بحسابك لو وصل الى عشرة آلاف يمكنك ان تطالب الشركة بارسال عقد موثق بمحكمة دولية عن طريق السفارة الى بلدك ؟؟ حيث ان ذلك فيه أمان اكثر
> خصوصا مع المبالغ الكبيرة ....
> شكرا للاهتمام  
> عاطف عيد

 هذا السؤال تجيبك عنه ادارة المنتدى
راسلهم على ايميل [email protected]

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبده المصرى   _هذا اختى تمبيلت القاهرة جاهز ان شاء الله،،،_  _شكراً اخي على التمبيلت ولكن كيف ممكن استخدامه _

   ننتظر رد الاستاذ / عبده المصرى

----------


## أرجوان

شكرا استاذ احمد جزيل الشكر

----------


## أرجوان

تحت امرك فى اى استفسار اخى الكريم  عفوا أستاذي انا لست رجلا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تحت امرك فى اى استفسار اخى الكريم   عفوا أستاذي انا لست رجلا

 تحت امرك اختى الكريمة ارجو ان  لا تغضبى منى

----------


## Esllam

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
                     ارجو من الاخوة اعطائي توقيت الفترة الاسيوية حسب توقيت القاهرة
ولكم خالص الشكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من الاخوة اعطائي توقيت الفترة الاسيوية حسب توقيت القاهرة
> ولكم خالص الشكر

   ابرز ما فى الاسيوى  هو سوق طوكيو يبدء من 2 صباحا حتى 11 صباحا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الف شكر استاذنا الكبير بس انا فاتح الورشه دي من الصبح  وشكرا لاهتمامك(لقيتها وانا بدور)

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الف شكر استاذنا الكبير بس انا فاتح الورشه دي من الصبح وشكرا لاهتمامك(لقيتها وانا بدور)

 تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم  اخواني
كيف اعرف سعر عملة معينة (مثلا اليورو \دولار) في وقت  معين(12:01) في تاريخ معين مثل(24/4/2007)
وعلى اي فترة زمنية يجب ان اكون.
المشكلة:اني عندما وضعت الشارت على فترة النصف ساعة اتحصل على سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق واعلى وادنى سعر للشمعة واذا تحركت بالمؤشر داخل الشمعة يتغير السعر ولكن يبقى الزمن ثابت ؟
ارجوا اني استطعت توضيح سؤالي
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## rain517

الأستاذ / أحمد  :Icon31:    أزيك ؟؟؟ :Thumb:   :Thumb:   عايز تعرف ( شكري ) مين ..... :016:   :016:    طيب ياسيدي :007:   ده شكري أخو تقديري أخو احترامي أخو امتناني عرفتهم يا عم  :Cry Smile:   ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذ أحمد :Clap:   :Clap:   بجد تقبل مني خالص الشكر والتقدير ،،،، :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:

----------


## ah_elewely

أستاذ أحمد 
السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مؤشر للشموع الإنعكاسيه  
أو مؤشر بيوضح نوع الشمعه و خاصيتها يعنى تدل على صعود او هبوط  
و جزاك الله كل خير و بارك لك فى أهلك و مالك

----------


## prince

> كان عندي استفسار مهم ا/ احمد
> ازاي نتوقع اتجاه الانفجار السعري
> باستخدام البولينجر

 .

----------


## sunmoon_44

شكر استاذ احمد حنفي وجميع الاخوة القائمين على مساعدتنا ...  
عندي اسئلة مختلفة اريد ايضاحها وشكرا لكم   1- اذا اشتريت اليورو بسعر معين وارتفع ولم ابعه وتفاجئت انه عاد لسعره الاساسي الذي اشتريت به ... وعندها قمت ببيعه فهل هناك خسارة   2- متى صدور وقت الاخبار وما هو رابطها ؟ وهل يوجد اخبار باللغة العربية . وهل اهتم بها كمبتدئ ام اهتم بالتحليل الفني .  3- قرأت عن نظرية الرأس والكتفين فما هي ؟  4- مالفرق بين ستوب لوز وتيك بوفيت وكيف يتم استخدامهم ؟  5- دخلت بحساب مصغر بقيمة 500 دولار . فهل استطيع ان اتحكم به ام انه يدخل في المضاربة المبلغ باكمله .    
وتشكراتي لكم مع خالص ودي وتقديري ،،،

----------


## faten

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو سمحتم ما معنى الرافعة بالظبط وما الفرق بين 400/1 و 200/1 و500/1؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل اذا قلت الرافعة تقل ارباحنا او تزيد خسائرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
وما هو الفرق بين شركتي الفوكسل واف اكس سي ام وبماذا يتميزون عن بعض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل نستطيع الدفع بالبطاقة الائتمانية الى الشركتين؟ 
    الف الف شكر لكم واثابكم الله عنا الف خير

----------


## rain517

استاذ / أحمد :Icon31:   :Icon31:    أنت وين ؟؟؟ :Shades:    لو ممكن تشرح طريقة تثبيت المؤشرات على التريد أو تكتب لي رابط عن الموضوع لأني كنت قرأت عن طريقة التثبيت بس نسيت في أي موضوع كان الشرح موجود. :006:    عندي سؤال عن العقود ... :Icon5:   يعني لو انا مثلاً كان عندي هدف تحقيق 30 نقطة باليوم ( في الحساب الحقيقي ) هل يفضل ان افتح اكثر من عقد؟؟؟؟ :Doh:    أولاً لزيادة الربح واحياناُ علشان تحقيق الهدف بسرعة يعني مثلاً 3 عقود لكل عقد 10 نقط وبذلك يتحقق الهدف اسرع خاصة اذا كان هناك تذبذب في حركة السعر وطبعاً مش عدد كبير من العقود يعني من 2 إلى 5 وهل هذا مايسمى بعقد التعزيز؟؟؟  مع شكري وتقديري واحترامي وامتناني،،،،،  :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> كيف اعرف سعر عملة معينة (مثلا اليورو \دولار) في وقت معين(12:01) في تاريخ معين مثل(24/4/2007)
> وعلى اي فترة زمنية يجب ان اكون.
> المشكلة:اني عندما وضعت الشارت على فترة النصف ساعة اتحصل على سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق واعلى وادنى سعر للشمعة واذا تحركت بالمؤشر داخل الشمعة يتغير السعر ولكن يبقى الزمن ثابت ؟
> ارجوا اني استطعت توضيح سؤالي بارك الله فيكم

   اخى الكريم  بس كدة استخدم شارت الدقيقة بحيث يعطيك السعر اللى انت عايزه  و فى الوقت نفسه لو تحرك هيتحرك فى فترة دقيقة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأستاذ / أحمد    أزيك ؟؟؟   عايز تعرف ( شكري ) مين .....   طيب ياسيدي  ده شكري أخو تقديري أخو احترامي أخو امتناني عرفتهم يا عم   ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذ أحمد   بجد تقبل مني خالص الشكر والتقدير ،،،،

 ايوة ايوة عرفتهم  شكري وأخو تقديري وأخو احترامي وأختهم امتناني عرفتهم مامتهم "تحية " و باباهم "سلام"

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد 
> السلام عليكم  هل يوجد مؤشر للشموع الإنعكاسيه 
> يوجد مؤشر فعلا ثوانى ادور لك فى الكرتونة اللى على السطوح و لو بتستخدم فكسول المؤشر موجود عندهم  أو مؤشر بيوضح نوع الشمعه و خاصيتها يعنى تدل على صعود او هبوط    و جزاك الله كل خير و بارك لك فى أهلك و مالك

 ثوانى ادور لك فى الكرتونة اللى على السطوح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hima1212   _كان عندي استفسار مهم ا/ احمد
> ازاي نتوقع اتجاه الانفجار السعري
> باستخدام البولينجر_

  

> .

 اعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد و بعدين استاذنا وضاح عطار صمم مؤشر رائع  للتنبؤ بنفجار البولنجر متى يبدء و متى ينتهى . ثوانى ادور لكم فى الكرتونة اللى على السطوح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

وياريت كمان تقوللي ازاي اركب المؤشر علي ميتا 4
شكرا ا/احمد
مالناش غيرك نعمل ايه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكر استاذ احمد حنفي وجميع الاخوة القائمين على مساعدتنا ...    عندي اسئلة مختلفة اريد ايضاحها وشكرا لكم   1- اذا اشتريت اليورو بسعر معين وارتفع ولم ابعه وتفاجئت انه عاد لسعره الاساسي الذي اشتريت به ... وعندها قمت ببيعه فهل هناك خسارة  طبعا خسارة الاسبريد السوق بيحاسبك على السعر فى نفس لحظة انهاء الصفقة  2- متى صدور وقت الاخبار وما هو رابطها ؟ وهل يوجد اخبار باللغة العربية . وهل اهتم بها كمبتدئ ام اهتم بالتحليل الفني .  هذا الجدول تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28578.html اقرءه حتى تعرف وقت الاخبار القوية و تبعد عنه و التحليل الفنى هو الاساس   3- قرأت عن نظرية الرأس والكتفين فما هي ؟  اتفضل الموضوع فى المرفقات   4- مالفرق بين ستوب لوز وتيك بوفيت وكيف يتم استخدامهم ؟ بص بقى يا صاحبى افرض انك عملت عملية شراء الاستوب و البورفيت معناهم بيع يعنى الشراء 1.2000 الاستوب1.1950 البورفيت 1.2050 الكلام ده معناه انا اشتريت عند السعر 1.2000 اذا ارتفع السعر ل 1.2050 بيع و اكون كسبان 50 نقطة و اذا انخفض السعر الى 1.1950 بيع و اكون خسرااااان 50 نقطة  5- دخلت بحساب مصغر بقيمة 500 دولار . فهل استطيع ان اتحكم به ام انه يدخل في المضاربة المبلغ باكمله .  نعم تسطيع التحكم به كيفما شئت     وتشكراتي لكم مع خالص ودي وتقديري ،،،

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخوتي الاحبة اولا  تحياتي اليكم جميعا 
ارجوا ان تفسحوا لي صدوركم 
اود ان اسئل عن زوج عملة  يكون سهل القراءة ويعمل فروقات صغيرة ولكن متكررة  مع العلم اني 
من الممكن ان اجلس امام الكمبيوتر 8 ساعات يوميا
وكذلك لا احب الشموع اليابانية بل احب الشارت المنحنى في الميتاتريد4 
واجيد الستوك استيك وrsi  
شكر وجزاكم الله كل الخير 
اخوكم عاطف ابو يوسف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وياريت كمان تقوللي ازاي اركب المؤشر علي ميتا 4
> شكرا ا/احمد
> مالناش غيرك نعمل ايه

 تحت امرك اخى ابراهيم انظر المشاركة المرفقة  و ما تلاها https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1098

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

شكرا ا/احمد
بس انا اقصد اننا نجيب المؤشر من بره ونركبه
وياريت ما تنسانيش في اتجاه الانفجار
علشان في اختناق علي شارت4 ساعات
دولار /ين  احتمال الانفجار الليله
ربنا يخليك لينا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ / أحمد    أنت وين ؟؟؟   لو ممكن تشرح طريقة تثبيت المؤشرات على التريد أو تكتب لي رابط عن الموضوع لأني كنت قرأت عن طريقة التثبيت بس نسيت في أي موضوع كان الشرح موجود.   فى المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1098 و ما تلاها عندي سؤال عن العقود ...  يعني لو انا مثلاً كان عندي هدف تحقيق 30 نقطة باليوم ( في الحساب الحقيقي ) هل يفضل ان افتح اكثر من عقد؟؟؟؟    طيب امتى تفتحى اكتر من عقد قبل الهدف ما يتحقق هتعرفى ازاى ؟؟!! و لا  بعد الهدف ما يتحقق يبقى ايه لازمته!!!!!!!أولاً لزيادة الربح واحياناُ علشان تحقيق الهدف بسرعة يعني مثلاً 3 عقود لكل عقد 10 نقط وبذلك يتحقق الهدف اسرع خاصة اذا كان هناك تذبذب في حركة السعر وطبعاً مش عدد كبير من العقود يعني من 2 إلى 5 وهل هذا مايسمى بعقد التعزيز؟؟؟  مع شكري وتقديري واحترامي وامتناني،،،،،

   طيب عقد التعزيز ايوة ممكن اذا تأكدنا ان السعر مستمر فى اتجاهه  و تقبلى  شكرى و احترامى و تقديرى و تحيتى و سلامى و امتنانى و كفاية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوتي الاحبة اولا تحياتي اليكم جميعا 
> ارجوا ان تفسحوا لي صدوركم 
> اود ان اسئل عن زوج عملة يكون سهل القراءة ويعمل فروقات صغيرة ولكن متكررة مع العلم اني 
> من الممكن ان اجلس امام الكمبيوتر 8 ساعات يوميا  ارشح لك الزوج gbp/eru  او  eru/usdوكذلك لا احب الشموع اليابانية بل احب الشارت المنحنى في الميتاتريد4  احيانا الخطى يكون افضلواجيد الستوك استيك وrsi  ده كدة انت تبقى 100 %شكر وجزاكم الله كل الخير 
> اخوكم عاطف ابو يوسف

   اخويا عاطف تحت امرك 24 ساعة فى اليوم 7 ايام فى الاسبوع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ah_elewely   _أستاذ أحمد 
السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مؤشر للشموع الإنعكاسيه 
يوجد مؤشر فعلا ثوانى ادور لك فى الكرتونة اللى على السطوح و لو بتستخدم فكسول المؤشر موجود عندهم 
أو مؤشر بيوضح نوع الشمعه و خاصيتها يعنى تدل على صعود او هبوط   
و جزاك الله كل خير و بارك لك فى أهلك و مالك_  ثوانى ادور لك فى الكرتونة اللى على السطوح    عذرا لم اجده نشوفه عند حد من الاخوان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا ا/احمد
> بس انا اقصد اننا نجيب المؤشر من بره ونركبه
> وياريت ما تنسانيش في اتجاه الانفجار
> علشان في اختناق علي شارت4 ساعات
> دولار /ين احتمال الانفجار الليله
> ربنا يخليك لينا

 اقرأ المشاركة 1098 و ما بعدها فى هذا الموضوع و عن الانفجار السعرى تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15945.html

----------


## atef abo sofa

الله يجزيك الخير اخي الاستاذ احمد 
ممكن اطلب منك افضل الاوقات للتداول في الازواج المرشحة واذا امكن موقع تقتنع بة انت للتوصيات اليومية
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــو  ر يا اخي
عاطف

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

اشكرك ا/احمد حنفي 
فعلا تستحق لقب (الاستاذ) ايه المؤشر الخطير ده ده بيشتغل لوحده

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك ا/احمد حنفي 
> فعلا تستحق لقب (الاستاذ) ايه المؤشر الخطير ده ده بيشتغل لوحده

 تحت امرك اخويا ابراهيم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يجزيك الخير اخي الاستاذ احمد 
> ممكن اطلب منك افضل الاوقات للتداول في الازواج المرشحة واذا امكن موقع تقتنع بة انت للتوصيات اليومية
> مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــو  ر يا اخي
> عاطف

 احلى الاوقات من التاسعة صباحا الى السابعة مساء "القاهرة"  لا للتوصيات  لا للتوصيات  لا للتوصيات  يوجد فى المنتدى ما يفيد اكتر من التوصيات

----------


## atef abo sofa

الله     يجعل لك  رزقا لا تحتسبة  
عاطف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يجعل لك رزقا لا تحتسبة  
> عاطف

 اشكرك اخويا / عاطف

----------


## ah_elewely

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ah_elewely   _أستاذ أحمد_  _السلام عليكم_  _هل يوجد مؤشر للشموع الإنعكاسيه_  _يوجد مؤشر فعلا_ _ثوانى ادور لك فى الكرتونة اللى على السطوح_ _و لو بتستخدم فكسول المؤشر موجود عندهم_  _أو مؤشر بيوضح نوع الشمعه و خاصيتها يعنى تدل على صعود او هبوط_    _و جزاك الله كل خير و بارك لك فى أهلك و مالك_   ثوانى ادور لك فى الكرتونة اللى على السطوح    عذرا لم اجده  نشوفه عند حد من الاخوان

 ألف شكر يا أستاذ احمد فعلا أنت شعة من العلم و النشاط و الخير 
و بارك الله لك و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة  :Thumb:   
عندي سؤال بسيط ان شاء الله , ماهو الاكسبرت  حيث قرأت مشاركة لأخي  نبيل يتحدث عن الاكسبرت ولم أفهم شي من الشرح هذا لنك الموضوع الرجاء الإطلاع عليه لو أمكن وشرحه لي كيف يمكنني أستخدام الاكسبرت في التجارة وأنا علي ماأظن انوا الأكسبرت هو عبارة عن قالب أو سكربت يقوم بالمتاجرة بدلا عنك أو يعطيك الفرص المتاحة علي الزوج هل هذا صحيح من خلال قرائتي البسيطة عنه  وشكرا :Regular Smile:  .https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28439.html

----------


## tifa

استاذ احمد كيف يمكن تحويل المارجن في fxcm لكي تكون 1pip=10cent or 1pip=30cent

----------


## حسين ياسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا زرت هالموضوع من قبل ووضعت سؤالي وماقصر الأستاذ أحمد جاوبني مشكوراً... 
أنا طالب جامعي، قسم finance وأود التخصص في مجال الـ investment
وطبعا عارفين أهمية فهم سوق الأسهم ومعرفة مداخه ومخارجه لأي شخص يود يتخصص في الاستثمار ...
بطبيعة الحال الجامعات تركز على التحليل الأساسي ...
لكني مؤمن ايمان كلي بأهمية التحليل الفني، خصوصا على المدى القصير ...
فهو يعطي ايحاءات عن مدى كون المضاربين bullish ولا bearish من خلال الترند وغيره
ومافي أحسن من أنك تكون مع الترند حتى تكسب ...
وطبعا جربت اني اكون ضد الترند سواء في ديمو العملات، ولا في حسابات تجريبية في الأسهم، وكانت الخسارة هي النتيجة في معظم الأوقات...
بس أنا عندي استفسارات يبي لها استرسال في الشرح فياليت أحصل الي يساعدني  :Regular Smile: 
أنا قاعد أحاول أتبع طريقة Dr.Alexander Elder الي هي triple screen
في كتابه الأول ( trading for a living ) قرأت عن هالطريقة وبوضحها بمتخصر مفيد ( وهي تشبه إلى حد بعيد جدا طريقة الأستاذ الوافي أعاده الله لنا بالصحة والسلامة )
1- حدد التايم فريم الي حاب تضارب عليه... ( مثلا في الأسهم أنا أضارب على الديلي )
2- أضرب هالتايم فريم في 5 ( يطلع لك الويكلي تايم فريم )
3- حدد الترند الحالي على الويكلي ( الي هو حاصل ضرب الديلي في 5 ) ***
4- على شارت الديلي حدد الـ extremes الي هي الـ overbought ولا الـ oversold
5- لما الستوتستك أو الـ rsi يعطي اشارة مع الترند ( مثلا شراء مع ترند صاعد ولا بيع مع ترند هابط ) ... تنتقل للخطوة السادسة الأقل أهمية
6- تضع أمر شراء مثلا بسعر يفوق آخر إغلاق بسنت واحد! أو أمر بيع يقل عن آخر إغلاق بسنت واحد ..
ووقف الخسارة يكون مقارب لآخر هبوط ( أو صعود ) في اخر الشمعات ... 
*** طيب أسئلتي هي كالتالي :
في استراتيجية الأستاذ الوافي كان يحدد الترند فقط بخطوط الترند ( في العملات اخر 10 أيام مثلا فما فوق .. بس في الأسهم أستاذنا قال ان المفروض فوق الشهر على الأقل ..)
الكسندر الدر في كتابه الأول كان يستخدم الماكدي هيستوجرام ... بحيث أن أي ارتفاع من تحت الصفر يعني uptrend
وأي انخفاض من فوق الصفر يعني downtrend
بس في كتابه الثاني come to my trading room كان واضح انه غير استخدامه الى EMA(26) بحيث يعتمد على الـ slope للموفينج افريج. 
المشكلة في وين؟؟؟
المشكلة ان الهيستوجرام عادة يعطي اشارات مبكرة ممتازة للدخـول!
بس في نفس الوقت .. لما يكون في بداية الارتفاع ... يكون الترند على الويكلي واضح انه down
طيب ... لي نطرناه لين يتغير الى ترند صاعد واضح ... يكون السعر اصبح في منطقة الاوفربوت
overbought 
المشكلة الثانية في تضارب احيانا بين الترند على الويكلي والترند على الديلي ( يعني الماكدي على الديلي يعطي اشارة بيع، بينما الترند صاعد على الويكلي مثلا )! 
انا ماقاعد احاول اخذ الاستراتيجية بحذافيرها،
بالعكس قاعد احاول اعدل واضبط فيها بحيث تصلح للاثنين : العملات والأسهم بمجرد تغييرات بسيطة على القيم. 
الي يساعد في هالاستراتيجية ان ممكن تستخدم stockscan يعطيك كذا سهم يطابق الـ مواصفات المطلوبة ... 
فسؤالي ...
ماهي أحسن الطرق لتحديد الترند على شارت اللونج تيرم .. 
هل هو الموفينج افريج؟
الماكدي؟
خطوط الترند العادية...
علما بان في كثير من الاحيان هالمؤشرات تتضارب! 
وان شاء الله نلقى الاجابة منكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة   
> عندي سؤال بسيط ان شاء الله , ماهو الاكسبرت حيث قرأت مشاركة لأخي نبيل يتحدث عن الاكسبرت ولم أفهم شي من الشرح هذا لنك الموضوع الرجاء الإطلاع عليه لو أمكن وشرحه لي كيف يمكنني أستخدام الاكسبرت في التجارة وأنا علي ماأظن انوا الأكسبرت هو عبارة عن قالب أو سكربت يقوم بالمتاجرة بدلا عنك أو يعطيك الفرص المتاحة علي الزوج هل هذا صحيح من خلال قرائتي البسيطة عنه وشكرا .https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28439.html

 اخى الكريم نعم الاكسبيرت هو برنامج يتاجر اليا نيابة عنك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا زرت هالموضوع من قبل ووضعت سؤالي وماقصر الأستاذ أحمد جاوبني مشكوراً... 
> أنا طالب جامعي، قسم finance وأود التخصص في مجال الـ investment
> وطبعا عارفين أهمية فهم سوق الأسهم ومعرفة مداخه ومخارجه لأي شخص يود يتخصص في الاستثمار ...
> بطبيعة الحال الجامعات تركز على التحليل الأساسي ...
> لكني مؤمن ايمان كلي بأهمية التحليل الفني، خصوصا على المدى القصير ...
> فهو يعطي ايحاءات عن مدى كون المضاربين bullish ولا bearish من خلال الترند وغيره
> ومافي أحسن من أنك تكون مع الترند حتى تكسب ...
> وطبعا جربت اني اكون ضد الترند سواء في ديمو العملات، ولا في حسابات تجريبية في الأسهم، وكانت الخسارة هي النتيجة في معظم الأوقات...
> ...

 اخى الكريم  الموفينج والماكدى و الترند  الثلاثة يتناغمون معا من اجل الحصول على ترند صادق فاذا تتضاربت اذا الترند لم يستقر حقا و ابعد عنه دلوقنى و اذا اتفقت يبقى يا بختك و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد كيف يمكن تحويل المارجن في fxcm لكي تكون 1pip=10cent or 1pip=30cent

   اخى الكريم / مصطفى اخر عهدى ب fxcm انه لا يحدث فيها هذا فهل حدث بشاشة الشركة تعديل جديد

----------


## khaled_S

السلام عليكم يرجى الرد على السؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم يرجى الرد على السؤال

 الاخ خالد اولا : شرف كبير للموضوع مرورك فيه ثانيا : متغاظ منك قوى لانك فتحت موضوع الورشة و سيبته اخى خالد صاحب الموضوع هو صاحب البيت  لا يترك ضيفه ثالثا : سؤالك جميل جدا لماذا نترك الترند او المقاومة المخترق ؟ لانه سيعود السعر و يحترمه مرة اخر فيما يعرف باعادة الاختبار  الصورة

----------


## khaled_S

السلام عليكم يرجى الرد على السؤال

----------


## khaled_S

> الاخ خالد اولا : شرف كبير للموضوع مرورك فيه ثانيا : متغاظ منك قوى لانك فتحت موضوع الورشة و سيبته اخى خالد صاحب الموضوع هو صاحب البيت  لا يترك ضيفه ثالثا : سؤالك جميل جدا لماذا نترك الترند او المقاومة المخترق ؟ لانه سيعود السعر و يحترمه مرة اخر فيما يعرف باعادة الاختبار  الصورة

 السلام عليكم شكرا على ترحيبك بيا يا استاذنتا
بالنسبه بقه لموضوع الورشه يا ريت حضرتك تعذرنى لانى كنت مشغول شويه الايام الى فاتو وبعدين انا بس مجرد واجه لهذه الورشه يعنى احنا عملناها كلنا انا وانونالى وى اشرف وخصوصا اشرف يعنى والله الورشه دى موش بتاعتى انا لوحدى
بس يا سيدى دى الحكايه وياريت تعزرنى  
وبالنسبه للسؤال الى كنت سأله السوق بيعد يختبر الترند كام مره كده ولا هيا بس اول مره بعد الاختراق و وبعد كده امسحه؟

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح الفل علي سيد الكل بجد مشعارف اشكرك ازاي 45%نتيجه الانفجار الاول

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صباح الفل علي سيد الكل بجد مشعارف اشكرك ازاي 45%نتيجه الانفجار الاول

   اخويا ابراهيم الشكر لله   ثم للمهندس وضاح عطار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم شكرا على ترحيبك بيا يا استاذنتا
> بالنسبه بقه لموضوع الورشه يا ريت حضرتك تعذرنى لانى كنت مشغول شويه الايام الى فاتو وبعدين انا بس مجرد واجه لهذه الورشه يعنى احنا عملناها كلنا انا وانونالى وى اشرف وخصوصا اشرف يعنى والله الورشه دى موش بتاعتى انا لوحدى
> بس يا سيدى دى الحكايه وياريت تعزرنى   طيب عايزنى اعذرك ابعت لى سندوتش لحمة من مؤمن   
> وبالنسبه للسؤال الى كنت سأله السوق بيعد يختبر الترند كام مره كده ولا هيا بس اول مره بعد الاختراق و وبعد كده امسحه؟

 شوف اعادة الاختبار مرة واحدة قد لا تحدث كمان و لكن يبقى الخط دعم قوى اذا عاد له السعر مرة اخرى تقبل ودى و متزعلش منى انا زى والدك  اقصد زى اخوك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم يرجى الرد على السؤال

 الافضل تحويل الشارت خطى و نرسم المقاومات على الخطى و نرجع بعد كدة نحوله شموع و لو هتعبك  اكتب المشاركة دى( السؤال و الجواب) فى الورشة  من فضلك

----------


## faten

اخواني الكرام واستاذ احمد انا وضعت اسئلتي هذه من قبل لكن لم يجيبني احد فهل من مجيب لو سمحتم بارك الله فيكم جميعا   

> اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> لو سمحتم ما معنى الرافعة بالظبط وما الفرق بين 400/1 و 200/1 و500/1؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل اذا قلت الرافعة تقل ارباحنا او تزيد خسائرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> وما هو الفرق بين شركتي الفوكسل واف اكس سي ام وبماذا يتميزون عن بعض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل نستطيع الدفع بالبطاقة الائتمانية الى الشركتين؟ 
> الف الف شكر لكم واثابكم الله عنا الف خير

----------


## sunmoon_44

جزاكم الله  خير على الردود السريعة وعلى متابعتكم للمبتدئين ... بارك الله بانفاسكم    اسئلتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي :  1- ماهو الفرق بين الحساب الاسلامي والآخر في كل من العادي والمصغر ؟  2- نريد رابط يشرح لنا رسم الشارت والمعلومات الاساسية  .. لاني لما اشوف الرسم تدور في ذهني اسئلة كثيرة عن الارقام والعمود الافقي والراسي وعن الخطوط الملونة ..  3- هل في برنامج الديمو رسم للشارت ؟ وكيف اصل اليه ؟  4- نفرض ان حسابي 13الف دولار يقال تاجر بـ 2%  او 5% من راس مالك ... كيف احسب النسبة المئوية  .. انا عارف انها بسيطة ولكني اجهلها .    اشكر كل الاخوة المتعاونين معنا وجزاكم الله خير .. واخص الشكر ا. احمد حنفي على المجهود الذي يبذله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخواني الكرام واستاذ احمد انا وضعت اسئلتي هذه من قبل لكن لم يجيبني احد فهل من مجيب لو سمحتم بارك الله فيكم جميعا

 الاخت الكريمة / فاتن عفوا العتب على النظر  لو سمحتم ما معنى الرافعة بالظبط وما الفرق بين 400/1 و 200/1 و500/1؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل اذا قلت الرافعة تقل ارباحنا او تزيد خسائرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اروع كلام عن الرافعه المالية هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...1&postcount=28 وما هو الفرق بين شركتي الفوكسل واف اكس سي ام وبماذا يتميزون عن بعض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل نستطيع الدفع بالبطاقة الائتمانية الى الشركتين؟ 
فى كلا خير و انا اتعامل مع اف اكس سى ام و ايضا فوكسل و يمكن الدفع بالبطاقة الائتمانية و اذا كنت من مصر يبقى التحويل البنكى افضل و تقبلى تقديرى و احترامى و اسفى على التأخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزاكم الله خير على الردود السريعة وعلى متابعتكم للمبتدئين ... بارك الله بانفاسكم    اسئلتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي :  1- ماهو الفرق بين الحساب الاسلامي والآخر في كل من العادي والمصغر ؟ حساب عادى :  الحد الادنى لفتح حساب عادي هو 2000 $ ستقوم الشركة - و هذا نظام fxcm على سبيل المثال - بخصم مبلغ 1000 دولار عند دخولك للتداول بعقد واحد قيمته 100000 دولار , يسمى هذا المبلغ المخصوم من حسابك تأمين أو مارجن , يرد لك بعد الخروج من العملية . و معه الربح أو مخصوما منه الخسارة الناتجة من عملية التداول وهنا يكون pip = 10 دولار نقريباً .  هذا و يمكن طلب تغيير المارجن الى 500 دولار فقط . نقطة خطر :   لكن ان خسرت فى الصفقة وتراجع ما بقى من حسابك الى ما دون ال 1000 دولار تغلق العملية فورا و يغلق حسابك .  وصفارة جميلة - ندعو الله ان يحرمنا من سماعها - و طرد من الملعب بدون تردد . يعنى ما فيهاش يامه ارحمينى      في الحساب المصغر الحد الادنى لفتح الحساب هو 300 دولار ستقوم الشركة بخصم مبلغ 50 دولار عند دخولك للتداول بعقد واحد قيمته 10000 دولار , يسمى هذا المبلغ المخصوم من حسابك تأمين أو مارجن , يرد لك بعد الخروج من العملية . و معه الربح أو - لا قدر الله - مخصوما منه الخسارة الناتجة من عملية التداول وهنا يكون pip = 1 دولار نقريباً   نقطة خطر :   لكن ان خسرت فى الصفقة وتراجع ما بقى من حساب الى ما دون ال 50 دولار تغلق العملية فورا و يغلق حسابك .  وصفارة جميلة - ندعو الله ان يحرمنا من سماعها - و طرد من الملعب بدون تردد . يعنى ما فيهاش يا خالتى الحقينى   ملحوظة : يوجد من انواع الحساب نوع اخر مطابق للشريعة الاسلامية (عادى و مصغر)      2- نريد رابط يشرح لنا رسم الشارت والمعلومات الاساسية .. لاني لما اشوف الرسم تدور في ذهني اسئلة كثيرة عن الارقام والعمود الافقي والراسي وعن الخطوط الملونة ..  3- هل في برنامج الديمو رسم للشارت ؟ وكيف اصل اليه ؟  4- نفرض ان حسابي 13الف دولار يقال تاجر بـ 2% او 5% من راس مالك ... كيف احسب النسبة المئوية .. انا عارف انها بسيطة ولكني اجهلها .     اشكر كل الاخوة المتعاونين معنا وجزاكم الله خير .. واخص الشكر ا. احمد حنفي على المجهود الذي يبذله

   اخى الكريم للاجابة على باقى الاسئلة محتاج اعرف ايه الشركة اللى بتتعامل معاها

----------


## star

السلام عليكم
اخواني ممكن سوال 
انا لما اشتري مثلاGBP|USD
اوكي ضغط على زرٍSell
وادخلت العقوود 8 واخذته بسعر1.9904
وصل سعره 1.9911
يكتب لي خساره 42 دولار بين قوسين ليش 
وبعدين كل مازادت زادة الخساره وحطها بين قوسين وكل مانقصت قلص الخساره
الللي كل مانقصت هي عدد النقاط يقلص

----------


## star

شوف الان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني ممكن سوال 
> انا لما اشتري مثلاGBP|USD
> اوكي ضغط على زرٍSell
> وادخلت العقوود 8 واخذته بسعر1.9904
> وصل سعره 1.9911
> يكتب لي خساره 42 دولار بين قوسين ليش 
> وبعدين كل مازادت زادة الخساره وحطها بين قوسين وكل مانقصت قلص الخساره
> الللي كل مانقصت هي عدد النقاط يقلص

   اخويا ستار اهلا بيك انت بيعت بسعر 1.9904 و السعر ارتفع اصبح 1.9911  طبقى خسران طبعا بص بقى علشان تبقى عارف اذا كانت العملية شراء و ارتفع السعر مكسب بيع و انخفض السعر مكسب خلاف هذا خسارة و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## star

ماني فاهم انا شريت مابعت وارتفع وحطها خساره

----------


## samer1112

*أنا عاوز أسأل عن القنوات السعرية   
ماهي القناة السعرية ؟؟؟
كيف يتم رسمها ؟؟ 
و ماهي الفائدة من رسمها ..؟؟*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماني فاهم انا شريت مابعت وارتفع وحطها خساره

   اخى الكريم  sell يعنى بيع buy يعنى شراء   

> اوكي ضغط على زرٍSell

----------


## star

طيب واذا ضغط على زر Sell
يعني بيع بس انا ماعندي شي عشان ابيعه 
انا ضغط Sell وشرا لي وكل مازادت النقط زادت الخساره وكل مانقصت النقط نقصت الخساره

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *أنا عاوز أسأل عن القنوات السعرية*    *ماهي القناة السعرية ؟؟؟* *كيف يتم رسمها ؟؟*  *و ماهي الفائدة من رسمها ..؟؟*

 اخى سمير 
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...5&postcount=92 
و كذلك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...7&postcount=93
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب واذا ضغط على زر Sell
> يعني بيع بس انا ماعندي شي عشان ابيعه 
> انا ضغط Sell وشرا لي وكل مازادت النقط زادت الخساره وكل مانقصت النقط نقصت الخساره

 اخى الكريم ببساطة بسيطة العملة ازواج GBP/USD صح الشراء هو شراء GBP  و البيع هو شراء USD  ملاحظة هذه المشاركة لايوجد بها خطأ كتابى

----------


## star

استاذي دقيقه لارفع الصور لكي تفهمني

----------


## star



----------


## star



----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الكريم
الصورة الاولى صح
عملية شراء
اى اشتريت الباوند مقابل الدولار
كلما ارتفع السعر ارتفع الربح 
و الخسارة 3  نقطة فى الاول 
هو الفارق بين سعر السراء و سعر البيع
و يسمى اسبريد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخويا / star اليك هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=17372  سم الله  و ابدء فى قراءته و لو لقيت حاجة صعبة بدون تردد اسأل  انا تحت امرك 24 ساعة فى اليوم 7 ايام فى الاسبوع

----------


## star

اخر شي بسالك سوالين جوابني عليهم ومعليش على التطفيش

----------


## star



----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الكريم انت تشترى بسعر 1.9899  (هذا سعر شراك انت من الوسيط) و السعر المكتوب هو السعر الذى اذا اردت ان تنهى الصفقة  يشترى منك الوسيط بهذا السعر 1.9894 (هذا سعر بيعك انت للوسيط)  الفارق بينهما 5 كما ترى اضرب مثل اذا اشتريت 100دولار من الصراف بسعر 105 جنيه و اردت ان تعود و تبيعه له سيشترى منك بسعر 100 جنيه اى عمله كدة اسمح لى نواصل صباح الغد تصبح على خير اقرأ موضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=17372
ستجد فيه اجابة شافية

----------


## ahmedkafas

اخواني الكرام
انا جربت علي الديمولفترة معقوله ونجحت والحمد لله في مضاعفه راس المال 
المهم ارجو معرفه افضل الشركات لفتح حساب مصغر
وكيفيه امداد الحساب بالمال واهم من كدة كيفيه السحب منه بدون كريدت كارت
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخواني الكرام
> انا جربت علي الديمولفترة معقوله ونجحت والحمد لله في مضاعفه راس المال 
> المهم ارجو معرفه افضل الشركات لفتح حساب مصغر
> وكيفيه امداد الحساب بالمال واهم من كدة كيفيه السحب منه بدون كريدت كارت
> وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا

 اخى الكريم افضل شركة / fxsol شحن حسابك يمكن عن طريق حوالات بنكية

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي أحمد حنفي على ردودك
سؤال محيرني:قرأت في احدى المقالات ان بعض الشركات تربح من خسارة عملائها وانه ليس في صالحها نجاح العميل وانها تترك العميل يربح مبالغ بسيطة ومهما كانت خبرته فهي تسيطر على اسعار التداول وبذالك لن يستطيع حصد رصيد كبير حتى في فترة زمنية طويلة وبعضها تسمح لك بالربح ولكن تضايقك كثيرا اذا اردت سحب ارباحك(باختصار لن تربح من الفوركس الا مايريدك الوسيط ان تربح ولن تكون مبلغ محترم حتى لو تاجرت لفترة طويلة سنتين مثلا).
هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ارجو  التعليق
ما موقف شركة اف اس سليوشن من هذه النقاط؟ 
هل سبق وان سمعت ان شخصا كون رأس مال كبير من الفوركس؟
اسف على الاطالة ولكن هذا من ثقتي بك
زادك الله علما ومالا نافعا وسدد خطاك

----------


## ahmedkafas

اخي احمد 
شكرا لكن اين باقي السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهو الجزءالمهم
كيف استطيع سحب من الرصيد

----------


## ahmedkafas

كيف افتح حساب مصغر وكيف اشحنه بدون كريدت كارد والمهم كيف اسحب منه
واي الشركات افضل

----------


## ahmedkafas

:Drive1:  اخي احمد 
شكرا لكن اين باقي السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهو الجزءالمهم
كيف استطيع سحب من الرصيد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي أحمد حنفي على ردودك
> سؤال محيرني:قرأت في احدى المقالات ان بعض الشركات تربح من خسارة عملائها وانه ليس في صالحها نجاح العميل وانها تترك العميل يربح مبالغ بسيطة ومهما كانت خبرته فهي تسيطر على اسعار التداول وبذالك لن يستطيع حصد رصيد كبير حتى في فترة زمنية طويلة وبعضها تسمح لك بالربح ولكن تضايقك كثيرا اذا اردت سحب ارباحك(باختصار لن تربح من الفوركس الا مايريدك الوسيط ان تربح ولن تكون مبلغ محترم حتى لو تاجرت لفترة طويلة سنتين مثلا).
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ارجو التعليق
> ما موقف شركة اف اس سليوشن من هذه النقاط؟ 
> هل سبق وان سمعت ان شخصا كون رأس مال كبير من الفوركس؟
> اسف على الاطالة ولكن هذا من ثقتي بك  نعم يوجد الكثيرزادك الله علما ومالا نافعا وسدد خطاك

 اخى الكريم يوجد العديد من الشركات بها تلاعب و يوجد العديد من الشركات لا يوجد بها تلاعب منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر fxsol fxcm ugmfx احرص على ما ينفعك و ابعد عما يضرك و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف افتح حساب مصغر وكيف اشحنه بدون كريدت كارد والمهم كيف اسحب منه
> واي الشركات افضل على سبيل المثال لا الحصر
> fxsol fxcm ugmfx

 لفتح حساب حقيقى مصغر و لسجب مبلغ من الحساب راسل الادارة  [email protected]   و تقبل ودى

----------


## sakeerr

> اخى الكريم  احرص على ما ينفعك و ابعد عما يضرك و تقبل ودى

 استاذي الفاضل
جزاك الله عني كل خير وبارك فيك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ا/احمد
انا كنت عاوز اتعلم التحليل الاساسي
يعني بمجر اني اقرأ الخبر اعرف  ايه تأثيره
والف شكر........... دائما

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي الفاضل
> جزاك الله عني كل خير وبارك فيك

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ا/احمد
> انا كنت عاوز اتعلم التحليل الاساسي
> يعني بمجر اني اقرأ الخبر اعرف ايه تأثيره
> والف شكر........... دائما

 بس كدة  غالى و الطلب رخييييص اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17853.html

----------


## khaled_S

استاذ احمد
دى مشاركتى على AUD/USD
ياريت تبص بصه سريعه على الشارتات وتقولى ملاحظاتك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الف شكر ا/ احمد علي الكتاب 
بس كنت عاوز حاجه يكون مكتوب فيها 
اسم المؤشر(اوالرمز).................ويكون مكتوب امامه سهم طالع اونازل
يعني مثلا لو الخبر بيرفع سعر العمله يبقي سهم طالع وكده 
وياريت اسماء المؤشرات زي ما بتطلع في الخبر
لقيت موقع حلو اوي للاخبار وسريع  الخبر في ساعتها www.forexfactory.com
مش عارف حضرتك عارفه ولا لأ

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

كنت عاوز اعرف الشغل كده صح ولا ...لأ
239.28 الخط الاحمر مقاومه[IMG]file:///c:/documents%20and%20setting/hima/desktob[/IMG]
237.82الخط الاحمرمقاومه اخري

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الف شكر ا/ احمد علي الكتاب 
> بس كنت عاوز حاجه يكون مكتوب فيها 
> اسم المؤشر(اوالرمز).................ويكون مكتوب امامه سهم طالع اونازل
> يعني مثلا لو الخبر بيرفع سعر العمله يبقي سهم طالع وكده 
> وياريت اسماء المؤشرات زي ما بتطلع في الخبر
> لقيت موقع حلو اوي للاخبار وسريع الخبر في ساعتها www.forexfactory.com
> مش عارف حضرتك عارفه ولا لأ

   اذا كنت صاحى اتصل بى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد 
> دى مشاركتى على AUD/USD
> ياريت تبص بصه سريعه على الشارتات وتقولى ملاحظاتك

   بصراحة انت واخد الامر بصعوبة جدا الموضوع ابسط من كدة بكتير خليها بسيطة تتبسط  اذا كنت عايز اداه ترسم لك خط الترند و قناه سعرية  و كل حاجة اتفضل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

عاوز اعرف الشغل كده صح ولا لأ
الخط الاحمر العريض مقاومات قويه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عاوز اعرف الشغل كده صح ولا لأ
> الخط الاحمر العريض مقاومات قويه

 الرسم جميل

----------


## faissal

استاذي واخي احمد 
سؤال بسيط 
بعد متابعتي لاغلب العملات وتصرفتاها على مستوى الفريمات الكبيرة 
من كسر  خط ترند صاعد او هابط
من اختراق مقاومه او كسر دعم وتحديد الاهداف المستقبليه لها المحتمله طبعا فنيا 
بدون مؤشرات ووجع دماغ اخبار وقرارات فائده وغيرها من الامور 
وجدت انه في النهايه السعر يمشي الى الهدف 
اكبر مثل على ذلك
في مواضيع التي ادرجتها وتابعتها في المنتدى
المجنون
الباوند دولار
اليورو ين
الذهب
اليورو دولار  
مارايك بطريقة المتاجرة بهذا الاسلوب مع ستوب لوز لايتجاوز ال 50 نقطة 
والهدف مثل ماهو واضح مش اقل من 150 نقطة الى 300 
الاعتماد اولا واخرا على الله
ثانيا الثقه بالتحليل الشخصي وبالوصول الى الهدف ان شاء الله
ثالثا والاهم الصبر على الصفقه
لانه الاخبار والمستجدات على الساحه قد تعيق الوصول الى الهدف بسرعه بعض الاحيان ومرات اخرى تكون الوقود المحرك للوصول له 
واسف للاطاله ومنتظر رأيك ان شاء الله 
طبعا هنا لا للمؤشرات فقط لخط ترند ودعم ومقاومه
وطريقه حسابيه بسيطه لتحديد الاهداف

----------


## r7al_909

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ارجوى من الاخوه الكرام التكرم علي بالاجابه عن أسئلتي المتعلقة في تداول العملات ولكم مني دعاء في ظهر غيب    (رافعة مالية حتى 100:1) ما المقصود بها ؟  ما هي الشروط المهم توفرها للحساب الإسلامي ؟  في شركة fxcm فتح الصفقة بفرق 3 نقاط وإغلاقها بعمولة 1 دولار ؟ هل فيها خلاف أو ربا ؟ ارجوى الافاده  في بعض الحسابات تعطي ما يسمى بونصا ما معنى بونصا؟  في حالة تبييت صفقه أو بمعنى أخر عدم إغلاق الصفقة لمدة أكثر من يوم هل هناك فوائد وكم قدرها ؟ وهل هي تعتبر ربويه وما الحل فيها ؟  نظام المارجن كال متى بالضبط يغلق الصفقة في حالة مثلا لما أكون املك 2000 دولار وقمت بفتح صفقه بقيمة 500 دولار ووصلت الخسائر إلى 500 دولار هل يغلق الصفقة بهذا الشكل ارجوى التوضيح؟  في بعض شركات الوساطة تضع جدول باسم معدل فروق النقاط مثال: معدلات فروق الأسعار بنقاط الأساس* أزواج العملات المتداولة  0.0003 اليورو/الدولار الأميركي  0.03 الدولار الأميركي/الين الياباني  0.0003 الدولار الأميركي/الفرنك السويسري  0.0003 الجنيه الإسترليني/الدولار الأميركي  0.03 اليورو/الين الياباني  0.0003 اليورو/الفرنك السويسري  0.0003 اليورو/الجنيه الإسترليني  0.0003 الدولار الأسترالي/الدولار الكندي  0.0004 الدولار الأميركي/الدولار الكندي  0.07 الدولار الأسترالي/الين الياباني  0.0040 الدولار الأميركي/الكرون النرويجي  0.0040 الدولار الأميركي/الكرونة السويدية  0.0007 الدولار الأميركي/دولار هونغ كونغ  0.0006 الدولار الأميركي/الدولار السنغافوري  0.0004 الدولار النيوزيلندي/الدولار الأميركي  0.09 الجنيه الإسترليني/الين الياباني  0.0007 الجنيه الإسترليني/الفرنك السويسري  0.170 الدولار الأميركي/الراند الجنوب أفريقي  0.0080 الجنيه الإسترليني/الكرون النرويجي  0.0035 اليورو/الكرون النرويجي  0.0030 الفرنك السويسري/الكرون النرويجي  0.0050 - 0.0200 الدولار الأميركي/ البيزو المكسيكي   ما المقصود منها ؟    أشكركم من قلبي .... وثق ثقة إني مهما استفيد سوف أفيد ما أتاني الله من علم   والحمد لله

----------


## sakeerr

[quote=star;320716]السلام عليكم
اخواني ممكن سوال 
انا لما اشتري مثلاGBP|USD
اوكي ضغط على زرٍSell --->بما انك تشتري يجب ان تضغط على زر buy وليس sell
وادخلت العقوود 8 واخذته بسعر1.9904
وصل سعره 1.9911
يكتب لي خساره 42 دولار بين قوسين ليش[/quoe]
ملاحظة بسيطة من مبتدىء بعد اذن أخي وأستاذي أحمد حنفي

----------


## star

اخي هذا  الزوج صح
GBP|USD
عندما تضغط على زر 
معناها انك تشتري الزوج اللي على اليسار اللي هو GBP
وكل مارتفع تربح 
واذا ضغط على زر بيع اللي هو sell تكون اشتريت اللي مقابله اللي هو
USD
وكل مانقص تربح وكل مازاد تخسر
يعني اللعمليه كلها شراء
يعني اذا كنت فاهم حتربح في البيع او الشراء
ببساطه انت لمن تضغط على زر buy وتدخل العقود حتربح كل مازادت النقاط واذا كان زرsell حتخسر كل مازادت النقاط وحتربح كل ماقلت ولخساره اللي يكتبها لك مثلا اذا اخذت عقد يكتب خسارة 3 دولار هذا يسمى سبريد يعني زي العموله   ابوووو حنفي  اعجبك  طلعت انا اللحين فاهم هذا ماتعلمته من الاستاذ الفاظل احمد حنفي

----------


## star

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html
اقراء هذا الموضوع من مواضيع الاستاذ احمد حنفي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي واخي احمد 
> سؤال بسيط 
> بعد متابعتي لاغلب العملات وتصرفتاها على مستوى الفريمات الكبيرة 
> من كسر خط ترند صاعد او هابط
> من اختراق مقاومه او كسر دعم وتحديد الاهداف المستقبليه لها المحتمله طبعا فنيا 
> بدون مؤشرات ووجع دماغ اخبار وقرارات فائده وغيرها من الامور 
> وجدت انه في النهايه السعر يمشي الى الهدف 
> اكبر مثل على ذلك
> في مواضيع التي ادرجتها وتابعتها في المنتدى
> ...

 اخويا فيصل الفكرة مربحة جدا و سهلة جدا سير على بركة الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي هذا الزوج صح
> GBP|USD
> عندما تضغط على زر 
> معناها انك تشتري الزوج اللي على اليسار اللي هو GBP
> وكل مارتفع تربح 
> واذا ضغط على زر بيع اللي هو sell تكون اشتريت اللي مقابله اللي هو
> USD
> وكل مانقص تربح وكل مازاد تخسر
> يعني اللعمليه كلها شراء
> ...

 اجابة صحيحة و جميلة و رائعة و اجمل ما فيها بساطتها   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ارجوى من الاخوه الكرام التكرم علي بالاجابه عن أسئلتي المتعلقة في تداول العملات ولكم مني دعاء في ظهر غيب    (رافعة مالية حتى 100:1) ما المقصود بها ؟ اذا فتحت عملية ب 100000 $ مع رافعة 1:100 يكون المبلغ المحجوز من حسابك 1000 $ 
> اما مع رافعة 1:200 يكون المبلغ المحجوز من حسابك 500$ 
> اما مع رافعة 1:400 يكون المبلغ المحجوز من حسابك 250$   ما هي الشروط المهم توفرها للحساب الإسلامي ؟ هذا الامر يتم بناء على طلبك انت  في شركة fxcm فتح الصفقة بفرق 3 نقاط وإغلاقها بعمولة 1 دولار ؟ هل فيها خلاف أو ربا ؟ ارجوى الافاده عفوا مش فاهم تقصد ايه من عمولة 1 $ هل تقصد ربح   في بعض الحسابات تعطي ما يسمى بونصا ما معنى بونصا؟  في حالة تبييت صفقه أو بمعنى أخر عدم إغلاق الصفقة لمدة أكثر من يوم هل هناك فوائد وكم قدرها ؟ وهل هي تعتبر ربويه وما الحل فيها ؟ نعم يكون هناك فوائد تختلف حسب نوع العملة و هى ربوية بشكل قاطع و الحل الحساب الاسلامى  نظام المارجن كال متى بالضبط يغلق الصفقة في حالة مثلا لما أكون املك 2000 دولار وقمت بفتح صفقه بقيمة 500 دولار ووصلت الخسائر إلى 500 دولار هل يغلق الصفقة بهذا الشكل ارجوى التوضيح؟ اذا فتحت صفقة و كان الهامش المحجوز (المارجن)= 500$ فلا يغلق الحساب الا اذا وصلت الخسائر 1500 $  في بعض شركات الوساطة تضع جدول باسم معدل فروق النقاط مثال: معدلات فروق الأسعار بنقاط الأساس* أزواج العملات المتداولة  0.0003 اليورو/الدولار الأميركي  0.03 الدولار الأميركي/الين الياباني  0.0003 الدولار الأميركي/الفرنك السويسري  0.0003 الجنيه الإسترليني/الدولار الأميركي  0.03 اليورو/الين الياباني  0.0003 اليورو/الفرنك السويسري  0.0003 اليورو/الجنيه الإسترليني  0.0003 الدولار الأسترالي/الدولار الكندي  0.0004 الدولار الأميركي/الدولار الكندي  0.07 الدولار الأسترالي/الين الياباني  0.0040 الدولار الأميركي/الكرون النرويجي  0.0040 الدولار الأميركي/الكرونة السويدية  0.0007 الدولار الأميركي/دولار هونغ كونغ  0.0006 الدولار الأميركي/الدولار السنغافوري  0.0004 الدولار النيوزيلندي/الدولار الأميركي  0.09 الجنيه الإسترليني/الين الياباني  0.0007 الجنيه الإسترليني/الفرنك السويسري  0.170 الدولار الأميركي/الراند الجنوب أفريقي  0.0080 الجنيه الإسترليني/الكرون النرويجي  0.0035 اليورو/الكرون النرويجي  0.0030 الفرنك السويسري/الكرون النرويجي  0.0050 - 0.0200 الدولار الأميركي/ البيزو المكسيكي   ما المقصود منها ؟ هى الاسبريد و هذا الفارق هو ربح شركة الوساطة    أشكركم من قلبي .... وثق ثقة إني مهما استفيد سوف أفيد ما أتاني الله من علم   والحمد لله

 اخى الكريم تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## r7al_909

> اخى الكريم  تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

 الله يسترها معاك دنيا واخره    سلمت يديك

----------


## hanymfm

الى عالقة المنتدى الى وحوش الفوركس عايز مساعدة لمعرفة ما هوا الدايفيرجينس وكيفية الاستفادة منة وماهى القيم الخاصة بة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الى عالقة المنتدى الى وحوش الفوركس عايز مساعدة لمعرفة ما هوا الدايفيرجينس وكيفية الاستفادة منة وماهى القيم الخاصة بة

   بس كدة  اتفضل اجمل شرح  و متاجرة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## hanymfm

اية السرعة دة اية الحلاوة دة اية المحبة دة كها ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا ابو الغلابة الى زيى متشكر جدآ يا استاذ دكتور/ احمد حنفى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اية السرعة دة اية الحلاوة دة اية المحبة دة كها ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا ابو الغلابة الى زيى متشكر جدآ يا استاذ دكتور/ احمد حنفى

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  استاذنا الغالي .. انا الان عزمت.. يعني نويت ان اتعلم  :Drive1:  استراتجية الترند المكسور :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  ولاكن هناك بعض الامور البسيطة التي اجهلها مثلا ..1- تقاطعات الموفينج *EMA9   EMA30  من اين استخرجهم لأضعهم على الشارت .2- مؤشر الماكد كيف اجعلة خطين ووو ياريت يا استاذ لوتضيف اي حاجة تنفع لهذه الاستراتجية . شاكر سعة صدرك جزاك الله خير*

----------


## combo

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
كيف يمكننى أن أعرف السيرفر تايم لبرنامج التداول الذى أعمل عليه؟
ويوجد لدى سؤال أخر بعد اذنك , هل لديك ما يفيدنى عن تغيير التوقيتات العالمية , مثلا من التوقيت الشتوى إلى التوقيت الصيفى؟
مع تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
> كيف يمكننى أن أعرف السيرفر تايم لبرنامج التداول الذى أعمل عليه؟
> ويوجد لدى سؤال أخر بعد اذنك , هل لديك ما يفيدنى عن تغيير التوقيتات العالمية , مثلا من التوقيت الشتوى إلى التوقيت الصيفى؟
> مع تحياتى

   بالنسبة للسيرفر انظر الصور  اما التوقيت ننتظر رد الخبراء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  استاذنا الغالي .. انا الان عزمت.. يعني نويت ان اتعلم  استراتجية الترند المكسور ولاكن هناك بعض الامور البسيطة التي اجهلها مثلا ..1- تقاطعات الموفينج *EMA9 EMA30 من اين استخرجهم لأضعهم على الشارت .2- مؤشر الماكد كيف اجعلة خطين ووو ياريت يا استاذ لوتضيف اي حاجة تنفع لهذه الاستراتجية . شاكر سعة صدرك جزاك الله خير*

   انظر الصور لتركيب المتوسط ستكرر الخطوات التى بالصور مرتين مرة تكتب 9  و مرة ثانية تكتب 30  اما الماكد ابو خطين  اتفضل المرفق

----------


## LEGEND

بارك الله في جهودك وجعلك ذخرا وسندا لنا يا استاذ يا كبير :Thumb:

----------


## LEGEND

استاذ ..ماهي الطريقة لأضافة بعض الازواج الغير موجودة في ال تريد  و هل يوجد ميتا تريدر متوافق مع حركة ازواج اف اكس سول :Drive1: 
شكرا يا استاذ.

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ا/احمد واحشنا كتير والله
كان عندي سؤال مهم
في القناه السعريه ولكي استخدمها افضل استخدام 
ممكن اعمل نقطه الدخول(في ترند صاعد)هي نقطه تلامس الخط السفلي للقناه؟
والهدف اونقطه الخروج تكون تلامس الخط العلوي وهل في هذه اللحظه يصح الدخول العكسي (بيع)؟
السؤال بالصور 
بس محدتش نقطه الخروج علي الرسم لاني مش عارفها ممكن توضحهالي  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ ..ماهي الطريقة لأضافة بعض الازواج الغير موجودة في ال تريد و هل يوجد ميتا تريدر متوافق مع حركة ازواج اف اكس سول
> شكرا يا استاذ.

 اخى الكريم طريقة اضافة زوج انظر الصورة  التريد هو الافضل فى مجموعة ميتاتريدر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ا/احمد واحشنا كتير والله
> كان عندي سؤال مهم
> في القناه السعريه ولكي استخدمها افضل استخدام 
> ممكن اعمل نقطه الدخول(في ترند صاعد)هي نقطه تلامس الخط السفلي للقناه؟
> والهدف اونقطه الخروج تكون تلامس الخط العلوي وهل في هذه اللحظه يصح الدخول العكسي (بيع)؟
> السؤال بالصور 
> بس محدتش نقطه الخروج علي الرسم لاني مش عارفها ممكن توضحهالي

 صباح الفل يا باشا ايه الجمال ده يا عم المزج بين قناه سعرية و بين الاستيكاستك شئ رائع و مربح حقا نقاط الدخول و الخروج فى الصورة  اتفضل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

بشرتني الله يبشرك بالخير
لكن رايك اخلي نظري بس علي شارت 4 ساعات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ام من الافضل ان اراقب شارت ساعه ايضا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ام من الافضل ان اراقب شارت ساعه ايضا

   شارت 4 ساعات  افضل و ادق لذلك فهو يكفى

----------


## rain517

استاذ / أحمد
ازيك؟؟؟
ممكن أعرف كيف ارفق صورة مع الموضوع
وشكراً

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/  احمد ان تقلت قوي عليك بس خبرتك وثقتي برايك مخلياني مسألش حد تاني
استحملنا بقي مفيش حل (لزقنا ومش هنطلع)
كنت عاوز اعرف القناه السعريه  علي فريم 4 ساعات
الطبيعي ليها الثبات في الاتجاه علي المدي الطويل ومتي احكم ان الترند قد تغير اتجاهه زي ما علمتنا برده ؟

----------


## LEGEND

> اخى الكريم  طريقة اضافة زوج انظر الصورة   التريد هو الافضل فى مجموعة ميتاتريدر

 اشكرك استاذ احمد وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## LEGEND

استاذ احمد.. بعد اذن حضرتك اين اجد الخط المتقطع الذي نعرف من خلاله بأن مؤشر المومنتيم فوق المائة او تحته  :Wacko:   وشكرا يا استاذ

----------


## Esllam

هل رسم الترند الموجود صحيح ارجو التصحيح و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## atef abo sofa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   عندي سؤال من بعد اذنك
 اولا-في برنامج الميتاتريدر ما هي فائدة  m1  m5  m15
 ثانيا- هل التخصص في زوج عملة واحد يعتبر مفيد  - مثال ذالك اليورو / دولار
وجزاك الله كل خير
اخوكم عاطف ابو يوسف

----------


## hanymfm

الاستاذ العزيز /احمد حنفى 
سؤال صغير كدة على الماشى انا كل يوم بارسم بايدى خط افقى للهاى واللو على برنامج التريد. بس مش بأعرف ازاى امسح هذا الخط  علشان انا محتاج ان ارسم خط يمثل اليوم  التالى عايز اعرف ازاى امسح الخط اللى انا رسمتة ازاى.
 وشكرآ جزيلآ واسف للازعاج

----------


## LEGEND

> الاستاذ العزيز /احمد حنفى 
> سؤال صغير كدة على الماشى انا كل يوم بارسم بايدى خط افقى للهاى واللو على برنامج التريد. بس مش بأعرف ازاى امسح هذا الخط علشان انا محتاج ان ارسم خط يمثل اليوم التالى عايز اعرف ازاى امسح الخط اللى انا رسمتة ازاى.
> وشكرآ جزيلآ واسف للازعاج

 انا حجاوبك بس بعد اذن الاستاذ. شوف اخي تقدر تمسحة من خلال الكيبورد انت الان لو كتبت كلمة وعاوز تمسح منها بعض الحروف بالرجوع الى الخلف طبعا حتظغط علىالزرار اللي تحت f12 وفوق الانتر. ارجو اني قد افدتك اخي.
تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## pal

> استاذ / أحمد
> ازيك؟؟؟
> ممكن أعرف كيف ارفق صورة مع الموضوع
> وشكراً

 السلام عليكم أخي العزيز بالنسبة لإضافة صورة مع الموضوع : 1- يتم الضغط أولا علي أرفق ملف في المشاركة. 2- بعذ الضغط تظهر لنا صفحة يتم من خلالها إضافة الصورة من جهازك للموقع ومسموح لك بإضافة 5 صور .  3- ثم يتم الضغط علي زر رفع , وتنتظر قليلا حتي يتم تحميل الصور ثم تضغط علي إغلاق النافذة وبعدها إضافة المشاركة .  :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عندي سؤال من بعد اذنك
> اولا-في برنامج الميتاتريدر ما هي فائدة m1 m5 m15
> ثانيا- هل التخصص في زوج عملة واحد يعتبر مفيد - مثال ذالك اليورو / دولار
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> اخوكم عاطف ابو يوسف

 السلام عليكم أخي العزيز , بالنسبة للفترات القصيرة وهي 15-5-1 فائدتها هي الدخول في صفقات قصيرة جدا قد تكون دقيقة إلي10 دقائق وتكون أرباحها محدودة لأغلب الأزواج يعني ربح من 5-8 نقاط إذا كانت خطتك لدخول والخروج صحيحة , وبالنسبة للتخصص هو جيد ولكن لو كمان تضيف زوجين أو ثلاث لأنه مش ممكن تكون هناك فرص طوال اليوم علي زوج اليورو / دولار ولكن التركيز علي أهم 3 - 5 أزواج فهذا أفضل , والرجاء من أخي أحمد التوضيح أكثر لو كان في نقص أو خطأ في الإجابة. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اعتذر عن غيابى 
و اقول اسف لاحبابى
و اشكر اخويا pal
على تفضله بالاجابات
جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ / أحمد
> ازيك؟؟؟
> ممكن أعرف كيف ارفق صورة مع الموضوع
> وشكراً

 اختى الكريمة تفضل الاخ pal بالرد  فى المشاركة https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=323443&postcount=1269 تقبلى شكرى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عندي سؤال من بعد اذنك
> اولا-في برنامج الميتاتريدر ما هي فائدة m1 m5 m15
> ثانيا- هل التخصص في زوج عملة واحد يعتبر مفيد - مثال ذالك اليورو / دولار
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> اخوكم عاطف ابو يوسف

 الاخ الكريم / عاطف تفضل الاخ pal بالرد فى المشاركة 

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز , بالنسبة للفترات القصيرة وهي 15-5-1 فائدتها هي الدخول في صفقات قصيرة جدا قد تكون دقيقة إلي10 دقائق وتكون أرباحها محدودة لأغلب الأزواج يعني ربح من 5-8 نقاط إذا كانت خطتك لدخول والخروج صحيحة , وبالنسبة للتخصص هو جيد ولكن لو كمان تضيف زوجين أو ثلاث لأنه مش ممكن تكون هناك فرص طوال اليوم علي زوج اليورو / دولار ولكن التركيز علي أهم 3 - 5 أزواج فهذا أفضل , والرجاء من أخي أحمد التوضيح أكثر لو كان في نقص أو خطأ في الإجابة.

   و انا من اشد انصار التخصص حتى 3 عملات

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك استاذ احمد وبارك الله فيك.

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم  و اشكرك على ردك الجميل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/ احمد ان تقلت قوي عليك بس خبرتك وثقتي برايك مخلياني مسألش حد تاني
> استحملنا بقي مفيش حل (لزقنا ومش هنطلع)
> كنت عاوز اعرف القناه السعريه علي فريم 4 ساعات
> الطبيعي ليها الثبات في الاتجاه علي المدي الطويل ومتي احكم ان الترند قد تغير اتجاهه زي ما علمتنا برده ؟

   انا تحت امرك اخى الكريم  نعم الطبيعي  الثبات في الاتجاه علي المدي الطويل   تستطيع ان تحكم الترند قد تغير اتجاهه  اذا كسر القناه الصاعدة مثلا  ثو اخذ فى تكوين قمم و قيعان اقل من السابقة لها تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هل رسم الترند الموجود صحيح ارجو التصحيح و بارك الله فيكم

 الرسم صحيح فى الشارت الثانى اول نقطتين من اليمين متقاربتين قليلا يجب ان بكونا اكثر بعدا حتى نثق فى الترند

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد.. بعد اذن حضرتك اين اجد الخط المتقطع الذي نعرف من خلاله بأن مؤشر المومنتيم فوق المائة او تحته   وشكرا يا استاذ

 تحت امرك 
الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ العزيز /احمد حنفى 
> سؤال صغير كدة على الماشى انا كل يوم بارسم بايدى خط افقى للهاى واللو على برنامج التريد. بس مش بأعرف ازاى امسح هذا الخط علشان انا محتاج ان ارسم خط يمثل اليوم التالى عايز اعرف ازاى امسح الخط اللى انا رسمتة ازاى.
> وشكرآ جزيلآ واسف للازعاج

 قام الاخ بو عبدالله بالرد عليك هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1268 و الرد صحيح و مفيد  استخدم Backspace لمسح اخر خط رسم استمر فى الضغط لمسح كل الخطوط  او انقر على الخط كلك يمين يصبح نشط اضغط Delete يتم خذف الخط النشط فقط تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي,,,,
هذاFX Accu charts
الشارت حملته وسجل في برنامج فكسول.....
لكن لما شغلته طلعلي الاسم والمرور....
كتبتهم لكن لم يشتغلو فما السبب!
وتطلعلي نافذه,,
كما هو موضح في المرفقات ,
والحل,..........................
وآسف على الازعاج
لانه لم يبق لي سوى الميتا  الشارت  و ابدأ الفوريكس بجدية  ......
وشكرا,,

----------


## atef abo sofa

الاخ pal 
جزاك الله كل خير  ولو من الممكن ان تنصحني بزوجين اخرين  
اخوك عاطف

----------


## atef abo sofa

الاستاذ الفاضل / احمد
جزاك الله كل خير  ولو من الممكن ان تنصحني بزوجين اخرين 
اخوك عاطف

----------


## Esllam

[quote=Esllam;323355]هل رسم الترند الموجود صحيح ارجو التصحيح و بارك الله فيكم اخ palممكن تشوف رسم الترند زادك الله علما واعدرني ان اكثرت وان شاء الله يجزيك كل خير

----------


## Esllam

> الرسم صحيح  فى الشارت الثانى اول نقطتين من اليمين متقاربتين قليلا  يجب ان بكونا اكثر بعدا حتى نثق فى الترند

 والله بورت على الرد ويعطيك الف عافية(ولله يامحسنين)
بس شنو رايك في التحسن

----------


## Esllam

> الرسم صحيح  فى الشارت الثانى اول نقطتين من اليمين متقاربتين قليلا  يجب ان بكونا اكثر بعدا حتى نثق فى الترند

 والله منك السماح يا اخ ابو حنفي والله ما شفت ردك لكان اكتفيت انت استادي وتاج راسي

----------


## pal

> والله منك السماح يا اخ ابو حنفي والله ما شفت ردك لكان اكتفيت انت استادي وتاج راسي

 والله الأستاذ أحمد بالفعل انه استاذ وما أخطأت الإدارة عندما منحته لقب الأستاذ , فربنا يجازيه خير علي المجهود المبذول من قبله لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع وليأخذ بأيدي المبتدئين لطريق النجاح والتعلم الصحيح في هذا المجال. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي,,,,
> هذاFX Accu charts
> الشارت حملته وسجل في برنامج فكسول.....
> لكن لما شغلته طلعلي الاسم والمرور....
> كتبتهم لكن لم يشتغلو فما السبب!
> وتطلعلي نافذه,,
> كما هو موضح في المرفقات ,
> والحل,..........................
> ...

 اخى الصاعقة اترك هذا و  اهتم فقط بشارت الميتا تريد فهو الافضل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ الفاضل / احمد
> جزاك الله كل خير ولو من الممكن ان تنصحني بزوجين اخرين 
> اخوك عاطف

 ممكن الباوند / دولار
و الدولار/ فرانك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله بورت على الرد ويعطيك الف عافية(ولله يامحسنين)
> بس شنو رايك في التحسن

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Esllam   _والله منك السماح يا اخ ابو حنفي والله ما شفت ردك لكان اكتفيت انت استادي وتاج راسي_  والله الأستاذ أحمد بالفعل انه استاذ وما أخطأت الإدارة عندما منحته لقب الأستاذ , فربنا يجازيه خير علي المجهود المبذول من قبله لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع وليأخذ بأيدي المبتدئين لطريق النجاح والتعلم الصحيح في هذا المجال.

 جزاكما الله خير

----------


## الصاعقة

طيب .......
يا استاذي,,,
اي ميتا استخدم,,,,لشركة فكسول
ابغى ميتا لفكسول ممتاز غير ميتا ugm لان الاتصال بهم ضعيف,,,
تقبل ودي وتقديري,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب .......
> يا استاذي,,,
> اي ميتا استخدم,,,,لشركة فكسول
> ابغى ميتا لفكسول ممتاز غير ميتا ugm لان الاتصال بهم ضعيف,,,
> تقبل ودي وتقديري,,,

  
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28238.html

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم 
ازيك     ا.د  احمد حنفي

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

كنت عاوز استفسر عن: 1-الاستاذ ( موفينج ابو خطين) +الخط الاول30 +الخط التاني9 اللي بعمله اني انتظر تقاطع الخطين وبنتظر شمعه التقاطع حتي تغلق وبعديها اي بعد التقاطع شمعتين كاملتين وتكون  هذه بالنسبه لي اشاره الدخول الاستفسار بقي هو  نمره واحد الطريقه دي صح ولا لأ نمره اتنين انا انفذ هذه الطريقه علي شارت ساعه  هل هذا يصلح ل 4 ساعات   ثانك يو ------ وربنا يخليك لينا :013:   :013:   :013:

----------


## LEGEND

> تحت امرك 
> الصورة

 استاذ احمد حنفي.. يعجز لساني عن شكر حضرتك، بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد حنفي.. يعجز لساني عن شكر حضرتك، بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك.

   يا عم الشكر لله انا تحت امرك و امر جميع اخوانى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

المنظر اللي بقول لسيتك علي علي اهو [ATTACH] [/ATTACH] ينفع الدخول في الوقت (الشمعه دي) لو جيت متاخر يعني وانا انتظر لما الاقي الخطين يبدأو في التقاطع العكسي وتكون صفاره الخروج من الملعب ده برده صح ولا لأ

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كنت عاوز استفسر عن: 1-الاستاذ ( موفينج ابو خطين) +الخط الاول30 +الخط التاني9 اللي بعمله اني انتظر تقاطع الخطين وبنتظر شمعه التقاطع حتي تغلق وبعديها اي بعد التقاطع شمعتين كاملتين وتكون هذه بالنسبه لي اشاره الدخول الاستفسار بقي هو  نمره واحد الطريقه دي صح ولا لأ نمره اتنين انا انفذ هذه الطريقه علي شارت ساعه  هل هذا يصلح ل 4 ساعات  ثانك يو ------ وربنا يخليك لينا

   هى طريقة جميلة بشرط ان يكون الترند قوى و تصلح بشكل افضل مع 4 ساعات و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الترند يكون قوى
اذا كان الخط الاصفر فى مؤشر استاذنا وضاح
مرتفع لاعلى و ليس افقيا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

انا فعلا اعتمد علي مؤشر ا/وضاح ولكن الوضع الموجود في الصور ده ينفع دخول ولا ايه انا دخلت فعلا بس استوك مش عاجبه الكلام انا خايف يقلب عليا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا فعلا اعتمد علي مؤشر ا/وضاح ولكن الوضع الموجود في الصور ده ينفع دخول ولا ايه انا دخلت فعلا بس استوك مش عاجبه الكلام انا خايف يقلب عليا

  
انظر اهمية الاستوكاستك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يا خبر ابيااااااااااااااااااااااض ده مهم جدا بس لحمدلله عمري ما استغنيت عنه والف شكر ياباشا انا رايح دلوقتي النادي بتاع صقر مصر ههههههههه حلوه دي ما حدش يفهمها

----------


## أبومحمود

أستاذ أحمد     جزاك الله خير على الدعم اللي تقدمه لأخوانك
أنا  محتاج مؤشر  RSI   بتنبية   صوتي     عندما يلامس خط 70   أو  خط  30    ياريت  لوتلاقي لي واحد في الكرتونة  .. أكون لك من الشاكرين   وأبعتلك  تين   من  صبر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد جزاك الله خير على الدعم اللي تقدمه لأخوانك
> أنا محتاج مؤشر RSI بتنبية صوتي عندما يلامس خط 70 أو خط 30 ياريت لوتلاقي لي واحد في الكرتونة .. أكون لك من الشاكرين وأبعتلك تين من صبر

 من عنيا مش عايز تين  عايز عايز عايز ..... :Doh:

----------


## أبومحمود

> من عنيا مش عايز تين    عايز عايز عايز .....

  
الأختيار التاني  العسل اليمني       الأختيار الثالث  تخزينة ...      يعتمد على سرعة وصول المؤشر  المطلوب     ...

----------


## ابومالك

السلام عليكم  
شركة  ماركتيفا 
هل هي فعلا نصابة كما يذكر البعض

----------


## ahmedkafas

الان 
يعتبر البنك البحريني السعودي افضل شركه 
تقدم تجارة الفوركس

----------


## rain517

شكراً للاستاذ / احمد :Thumb:    وشكراً للأخ pal :Thumb:   عندي سؤال آخر كيف يمكن عمل اقتباس من مشاركه ما وادراجها بمشاركتي  مع تقديري،،،، :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكراً للاستاذ / احمد   وشكراً للأخ pal  عندي سؤال آخر كيف يمكن عمل اقتباس من مشاركه ما وادراجها بمشاركتي  مع تقديري،،،،

 صباح الخير بس كدة اتفضلى

----------


## rain517

> صباح الخير   بس كدة اتفضلى

 صباح الفل  شكراً استاذي القدير :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأختيار التاني العسل اليمني الأختيار الثالث تخزينة ... يعتمد على سرعة وصول المؤشر المطلوب ...

   اذا تقدر على الاختيار الثالث يوصلك المؤشر فورا

----------


## rain517

استاذي القدير ،،، :Icon31:    عندي سؤال بخصوص تحديد الربح وتحديد الخسارة  :Icon5:   انا اعتقد ان تحديد الربح امر جيد وممكن تغييره بحسب الاوضاع ولكن اعتقد ان امر تحديد الخساره غير مجدي في اغلب الأحيان لأني لاحظت انه ممكن السعر يوصل للسعر الي انا حددته ولكن يعود مره اخرى للصعود مثلا ويبدأ تحقيق المكاسب.... :Nono:   :Nono:   سؤالي هو هل تنصحني بعمل امر تحديد الخساره في صفقاتي واذا كانت الاجابه نعم كيفية تحديده ؟؟؟؟ :Doh:    مع تقديري,,,, :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الان 
> يعتبر البنك البحريني السعودي افضل شركه 
> تقدم تجارة الفوركس

 معلومة جديدة و مفيدة

----------


## fxaqaba

الاخ القدير حنفي****
تعلمت خلال  فترة الشهر تقريبا وهي فترة دخولي معترك الفوركس( عالديمو طبعا) انو هناك ترند يجب ان لا اخالفه واذا صعدت الاسعار فجاة او ارتفعت ابتعد عن المتاجرة الى ان يعود الترند الى وضعه السابق واقوم بالمتاجرة مرة اخرى فاشترى في الترند الصاعد من الاسفل وابيع في الترند الهابط من الاعلى وهذا ما عاد علي بنتائج لا باس بها***
تعلمت  كيفية رسم امثلث الصاعد وشقيقه الهابط***
ولكن في كل مرة احاول فيها حساب النقاط التي يتراجع عنده السعر في حالة الترند المكسور  fepo.....retracment
اجهل من اين اضع الماوس وابدا بسحب الرسمة ( نسب فيبو) وهل من باية الانعكاس ام من بداية الكسر

----------


## أبومحمود

> اذا تقدر على الاختيار الثالث  يوصلك المؤشر فورا

 حاضر  وتحت أمرك   بس  قول  لي  أبعته   لك    أزاي ..... :013:

----------


## fxaqaba

الاخ حنفي***
كمان سؤال حول كيفية ادراج صورة التشارت مباشرة على المشاركة في المنتدى***
وكمان ازاي ندرجها من الجهاز على المنتدى***

----------


## fxaqaba

من الميتا تريدر طبعا

----------


## ابومالك

> السلام عليكم  
> شركة ماركتيفا 
> هل هي فعلا نصابة كما يذكر البعض

  
لم يتم الاجابة علي سؤالي

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
اشكرك من قلبي على ما قدمته لي ولجميع الاعضاء
اشكرك على صبرك معي 
لقد نجحت.....نعم لقد نجحت ......في تحميل الميتا التي اعطيتني رابطه
اشكرك واشكر صاحب الموضوع
اما الآن سأبدأ الفوركس بجدية,,,
تشكر يا استاذي,,,
وجزاك الله خيرا...
ولن انسى فضلك وصبرك علي
لكن لايعني هذا اني لن اسأل!
لا.....سوف أسأل فهل تسمح لي.,,,,أسئلة كثيرة 
أكانت معرفة لدي,,,,,,,,,او سأتعرف عليها عند دخولي الى عالم الفوركس
جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي القدير ،،،   عندي سؤال بخصوص تحديد الربح وتحديد الخسارة   انا اعتقد ان تحديد الربح امر جيد وممكن تغييره بحسب الاوضاع ولكن اعتقد ان امر تحديد الخساره غير مجدي في اغلب الأحيان لأني لاحظت انه ممكن السعر يوصل للسعر الي انا حددته ولكن يعود مره اخرى للصعود مثلا ويبدأ تحقيق المكاسب....   سؤالي هو هل تنصحني بعمل امر تحديد الخساره في صفقاتي واذا كانت الاجابه نعم كيفية تحديده ؟؟؟؟   مع تقديري,,,,

   تحديد الخسارة هو مكسب لانى لما اوقف نزيف الخسائر يبقى انا كسبت المشكلة ان تحديد هذا الامر هو الذى يسبب المشاكل كأن يصل اليه السعر ثم يعود  نشعر ساعتها ان الدنيا مش بتضحك لنا دى بتضحك علينا المهم بالصبر و التدريب تستطيعى تحديد الاستوب بمنتهى السهولة  ان شاء الله و تقبلى كل عائلة السلامات

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخ القدير حنفي****
> تعلمت خلال فترة الشهر تقريبا وهي فترة دخولي معترك الفوركس( عالديمو طبعا) انو هناك ترند يجب ان لا اخالفه واذا صعدت الاسعار فجاة او ارتفعت ابتعد عن المتاجرة الى ان يعود الترند الى وضعه السابق واقوم بالمتاجرة مرة اخرى فاشترى في الترند الصاعد من الاسفل وابيع في الترند الهابط من الاعلى وهذا ما عاد علي بنتائج لا باس بها***
> تعلمت كيفية رسم امثلث الصاعد وشقيقه الهابط***
> ولكن في كل مرة احاول فيها حساب النقاط التي يتراجع عنده السعر في حالة الترند المكسور fepo.....retracment
> اجهل من اين اضع الماوس وابدا بسحب الرسمة ( نسب فيبو) وهل من باية الانعكاس ام من بداية الكسر

   اخى الكريم  الحكاية بسيطة خالص  بس اختار "فرع" سرح من السعر  يعنى ليس به تصحيحات كثيرة  و ارسم الخطوط من اول هذا الفرع لاخره  بص على الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة akaa   _السلام عليكم  
> شركة ماركتيفا 
> هل هي فعلا نصابة كما يذكر البعض_  
> لم يتم الاجابة علي سؤالي

 اخى الكريم لم اتعامل معها مطلقا و لهذا لا استطيع الحكم عليها و لكن  و لما لا نتعامل مع الشركات المعروفة لنا جيدا من باب "دع ما يريبك " مثل فوكسول و ugmfx و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخ حنفي***
> كمان سؤال حول كيفية ادراج صورة التشارت مباشرة على المشاركة في المنتدى***  اضغط على رقم المشاركة تظهر لك شاشة  انسخ الرابط الموجود بها و الصقه فى الموضوع 
> وكمان ازاي ندرجها من الجهاز على المنتدى***

 و  بالنسبة للجزء الثانى اليك الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1270

----------


## LEGEND

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد سهيل   _الاخ حنفي***
كمان سؤال حول كيفية ادراج صورة التشارت مباشرة على المشاركة في المنتدى***  اضغط على رقم المشاركة تظهر لك شاشة  انسخ الرابط الموجود بها و الصقه فى الموضوع
وكمان ازاي ندرجها من الجهاز على المنتدى***_  و بالنسبة للجزء الثانى اليك الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1270 
استاذي العزيز ..ممكن حبة حبة اصل انا فعلا محتاج ان انزل شارتات على صفحات المنتدى ولا اعرف الطريقة  وشكرا لك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> من الميتا تريدر طبعا

 اذا كانت من الميتا يبقى لازم تعملها كما الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> اشكرك من قلبي على ما قدمته لي ولجميع الاعضاء
> اشكرك على صبرك معي 
> لقد نجحت.....نعم لقد نجحت ......في تحميل الميتا التي اعطيتني رابطه
> اشكرك واشكر صاحب الموضوع
> اما الآن سأبدأ الفوركس بجدية,,,
> تشكر يا استاذي,,,
> وجزاك الله خيرا...
> ولن انسى فضلك وصبرك علي
> ...

 مبرووووك و اسأل زى ما انت عايز انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد سهيل   _الاخ حنفي***_ _كمان سؤال حول كيفية ادراج صورة التشارت مباشرة على المشاركة في المنتدى***_  _اضغط على رقم المشاركة_ _تظهر لك شاشة_  _انسخ الرابط الموجود بها_ _و الصقه فى الموضوع_  _وكمان ازاي ندرجها من الجهاز على المنتدى***_  و بالنسبة للجزء الثانى اليك الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1270  
> استاذي العزيز ..ممكن حبة حبة اصل انا فعلا محتاج ان انزل شارتات على صفحات المنتدى ولا اعرف الطريقة وشكرا لك

   اخويا بو عبد الله تحت امرك ارفاق تشارت و لا صورة ارفاق تشارت 1- افتح الميتا تريدر 2- اختار من القائمة File ثم Save As Picture تبقى حفظت صورة التشارت  3- اذهب للمنتدى و اختار "ارفاق ملف فى مشاركة "  ثم "رفع"  ارفاق صورة  نفذ الخطوة الثالثة فقط  و تحت امرك فى اى استفسار

----------


## LEGEND

> اخويا بو عبد الله  تحت امرك ارفاق تشارت و لا صورة ارفاق تشارت 1- افتح الميتا تريدر 2- اختار من القائمة File ثم Save As Picture تبقى حفظت صورة التشارت  3- اذهب للمنتدى و اختار "ارفاق ملف فى مشاركة "  ثم "رفع"  ارفاق صورة  نفذ الخطوة الثالثة فقط   و تحت امرك فى اى استفسار

 استاذ  بعد جهد جهيد :Wacko:   تم الحفظ عن طريق save as ولكن عند الضغط على كلمة رفع يقول لي ملف خاطئ  :Doh:  وكل محاولاتي لم تفلح :Cry Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ بعد جهد جهيد تم الحفظ عن طريق save as ولكن عند الضغط على كلمة رفع يقول لي ملف خاطئ  وكل محاولاتي لم تفلح

   بسيطة يبقى لازم تضغط الملف ازاى الصورة الاولى  بعد كدة تظهر شاشة اختار ok  يظهر لك ملف زى الصورة التانية  هو ده اللى ترفعه  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

نسيت اقولك حاجة
لما تحفظ الصورة خليها بامتداد GIF
مكن تترفع من غير ضغط

----------


## أبومحمود

> حاضر وتحت أمرك بس قول لي أبعته لك أزاي .....

 أنا  لسه مستني   ماتنسانيش من المؤشر اللي طلبته منك الله يخليك    وبرضه ماكتبتش لي العنوان اللي أبعتلك  عليه  ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أنا لسه مستني ماتنسانيش من المؤشر اللي طلبته منك الله يخليك وبرضه ماكتبتش لي العنوان اللي أبعتلك عليه ..

   ابشر بالخير ما يمكنش انك تبعت  الامر لله

----------


## rain517

استاذ / أحمد  :Icon31:    ممكن اعرف الباوند عملة أي دولة وماهي اختصارات العمله بالانجليزي :Icon5:   واتمنى لوتقدر ترد علي بسرعه انا الان اون لاين... :Thumb:    مع تقديري ،،، :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ / أحمد    ممكن اعرف الباوند عملة أي دولة وماهي اختصارات العمله بالانجليزي  واتمنى لوتقدر ترد علي بسرعه انا الان اون لاين...   مع تقديري ،،،

   الاخت الكريمة الباوند - الاسترلينى - الجنيه كلها مسميات لعملة انجلترا و الرمز GBP و تقبلى ودى

----------


## rain517

> الاخت الكريمة  الباوند - الاسترلينى - الجنيه كلها مسميات لعملة انجلترا و الرمز GBP  و تقبلى ودى

 شكراً استاذي القدير على تجاوبك السريع   وربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## LEGEND

> نسيت اقولك حاجة
> لما تحفظ الصورة خليها بامتداد GIF
> مكن تترفع من غير ضغط

 استاذي ..لما ظغطت الملف تم الرفع ........ولاكن اين ذهب الملف :48 48:  دورت عليه في كل حتة حتى كارتونتك البتها لاكن :Icon13:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي ..لما ظغطت الملف تم الرفع ........ولاكن اين ذهب الملف دورت عليه في كل حتة حتى كارتونتك البتها لاكن

 اخويا بو عبد الله الملف على جهازك موجود فى مكانه الملف المرفوع -بعد انتهاء الرفع-  اضغط على اعتماد المشاركة ستجده مرفق بعون الله منتظر منك ارفاق اى صورة فى المشاركة التالية و بعدين ملكش دعوة بالكرتونة بتاعتى  علشان دى رقمية "لا تفتح الا بارقام"

----------


## LEGEND

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## LEGEND

و بعدين ملكش دعوة بالكرتونة بتاعتى  علشان دى رقمية "لا تفتح الا بارقام"  على فكرة يا استاذ انا لما اللبت الكرتونة كانوا الا رقام كلهم واقعين على الارض وكانوا في حال يرثى لها رقم واحد عامل زي رقم اثنين الظاهر انه ظهرو اتكسر ورقم ثلاثة ملوش سنان ورقم اربعة مايتكلمش عربي لأنه اتألب الى رقم تلاته بالأنجليزي ورقم خمسة عمال تردد اواواواواواواو فاقده الذاكرة فاكرة نفسها او بالأنجليزي ورقم سبعة متخانء مع رقم تمانيه عاوزياخذ مكانو على الكارتونة على طول فتحت الشباك وصوت يابولييييييييييس وكانت الدنيا ظلمة والشمس طالعة وانا عييييييييييييييييط . وعيت من النوم مخظوظ وقلت اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...والحمد لله ان الكرتونه في مكانها وكل حاجة سليمة بس لوحدها  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> و بعدين ملكش دعوة بالكرتونة بتاعتى  علشان دى رقمية "لا تفتح الا بارقام"  على فكرة يا استاذ انا لما اللبت الكرتونة كانوا الا رقام كلهم واقعين على الارض وكانوا في حال يرثى لها رقم واحد عامل زي رقم اثنين الظاهر انه ظهرو اتكسر ورقم ثلاثة ملوش سنان ورقم اربعة مايتكلمش عربي لأنه اتألب الى رقم تلاته بالأنجليزي ورقم خمسة عمال تردد اواواواواواواو فاقده الذاكرة فاكرة نفسها او بالأنجليزي ورقم سبعة متخانء مع رقم تمانيه عاوزياخذ مكانو على الكارتونة على طول فتحت الشباك وصوت يابولييييييييييس وكانت الدنيا ظلمة والشمس طالعة وانا عييييييييييييييييط . وعيت من النوم مخظوظ وقلت اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...والحمد لله ان الكرتونه في مكانها وكل حاجة سليمة بس لوحدها

 اضحكتنى و الله
اضحك الله سنك
و مبروك على رفع الشارت
و اى خدمة

----------


## EGY-MAN

أستاذ أحمد مساء الخير  معلش طلب   عندى 3 مؤشرات ( ماكد12,26,9 و ماكد 4.9.3 و COG )  عايز مؤشر يعطينى إشاره فى الحاله التاليه  أن يكون هذه الشروط مجتمعه
بالنسبه للمؤشر الأول macd 12,26,9 أما يكون السريع <البطىء
و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثانى macd 4,9,3 أما يكون السريع < البطىء
و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثالث أما COG period 10 أما يكون السريع < البطىء  أما تجتمع الثلاث شروط مع بعض يدينى سهم بيع على كل شمعه التى تحقق فيها الشروط مع تنبيه صوتى  و نفس الكلام فى حالة الشراء بس طبعا 
أما يكون هذه الشروط مجتمعه
بالنسبه للمؤشر الأول macd 12,26,9 أما يكون السريع > البطىء
و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثانى macd 4,9,3 أما يكون السريع>البطىء
و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثالث أما COG period 10 أما يكون السريع>البطىء
يعطينى إشارة سهم شراء على كل شمعه التى تتحقق فيها الشروط الثلاثه مجتمعه مع تنبيه صوتى  طبعا الغرض منها أنى أستخدمها فى طريقة الدكتور صقر الجزيره جزاه الله كل خير  يعنى أشغلها على العديد من العملات و اللى يحصل فيها تحقيق للشروط أرسم الترند بسرعه و أشوف لو فيه كسر و لا لأ مش فكره برده و هتعمل تنبيه صوتى كمان ايه الفل ده أسيب الكومبيوتر و أتفرج على التلفزيون و أستنى الجرس يضرب  :Yikes3:   :Inlove:    و جزك الله من كل الخير و بارك لك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد مساء الخير  معلش طلب   عندى 3 مؤشرات ( ماكد12,26,9 و ماكد 4.9.3 و COG )  عايز مؤشر يعطينى إشاره فى الحاله التاليه  أن يكون هذه الشروط مجتمعه
> بالنسبه للمؤشر الأول macd 12,26,9 أما يكون السريع <البطىء
> و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثانى macd 4,9,3 أما يكون السريع < البطىء
> و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثالث أما COG period 10 أما يكون السريع < البطىء  أما تجتمع الثلاث شروط مع بعض يدينى سهم بيع على كل شمعه التى تحقق فيها الشروط مع تنبيه صوتى  و نفس الكلام فى حالة الشراء بس طبعا 
> أما يكون هذه الشروط مجتمعه
> بالنسبه للمؤشر الأول macd 12,26,9 أما يكون السريع > البطىء
> و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثانى macd 4,9,3 أما يكون السريع>البطىء
> و بالنسبه للمؤشر الثالث أما COG period 10 أما يكون السريع>البطىء
> يعطينى إشارة سهم شراء على كل شمعه التى تتحقق فيها الشروط الثلاثه مجتمعه مع تنبيه صوتى  طبعا الغرض منها أنى أستخدمها فى طريقة الدكتور صقر الجزيره جزاه الله كل خير  يعنى أشغلها على العديد من العملات و اللى يحصل فيها تحقيق للشروط أرسم الترند بسرعه و أشوف لو فيه كسر و لا لأ مش فكره برده و هتعمل تنبيه صوتى كمان ايه الفل ده أسيب الكومبيوتر و أتفرج على التلفزيون و أستنى الجرس يضرب      و جزك الله من كل الخير و بارك لك

 من عنيا يا باشا اعمله فى الاجازة ان شاء الله

----------


## EGY-MAN

> من عنيا يا باشا   اعمله فى الاجازة ان شاء الله

  
فعلا فعلا من كل و اعماق قلبى بدعيلك جزاك الله كل خير
و كمان إن شاء الله هدعيلك فى صلاة العشاء اليوم 
ربنا يكرمك

----------


## elking2

http://www.liteforex.org/eng/default.php
بخصوص هذه الشركة ارجو من الاخوه بالمنتدى انا اريد ان اعرف كيف اقوم باضافة الفلوس
الى الشركة من حساب ال E-Gold
وشكراً للجميع

----------


## LEGEND

> اضحكتنى و الله
> اضحك الله سنك
> و مبروك على رفع الشارت
> و اى خدمة

 الله يبارك في ايمانك يا استاذ يا طيب
والله يا استاذ انك علمتني  اشياء ماكنت متوقع ابدا ان اتعلمها وبالسرعه دي... ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك. 
  طيب يا استاذ رفع الملف بالضغط  وعرفنا ولله الحمد  :Loly:   :18:   
لتكتمل الفرحة باقي الرفع الغير مضغوط...  انا عارف انه هاليومين تعبتك وازعجتك لاكن حقك علي وامسحها في وشي يا استاذ ياطيب

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

*جزاك الله خيرًا يا أستاذ أحمد حنفي 
سؤالي حول الهامش المحجوز: كيف يمكن حسابه في شركة UGMFX بحيث أحدد عدد العقود التي أدخل بها كيلا أدخل بأكثر من 10% من رأس المال؟ 
بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## atef abo sofa

استاذي الفاضل 
ارجوا منكم افضل طريقة لضبط مؤشر الستوكاستيك وrsi 
لشرت  للساعة 
وكذلك الماكد 
جزاكم الله خير 
اخوكم عاطف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يبارك في ايمانك يا استاذ يا طيب
> والله يا استاذ انك علمتني اشياء ماكنت متوقع ابدا ان اتعلمها وبالسرعه دي... ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك. 
> طيب يا استاذ رفع الملف بالضغط وعرفنا ولله الحمد    
> لتكتمل الفرحة باقي الرفع الغير مضغوط... انا عارف انه هاليومين تعبتك وازعجتك لاكن حقك علي وامسحها في وشي يا استاذ ياطيب

 اخويا بو عبد الله
هذا البرنامج يساعدك فى رفع الصورة بدون ضغط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12411.html
بعد تجميله و تثبيته
اضغط على المفتاح PRINT SCREEN
على يمين ENTER لفوق 
ستجد ما هو على الشاشة اصبح صورة 
احفظها بامتداد JPG
و عند رفعها لن تحتاج للضغط
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> http://www.liteforex.org/eng/default.php
> بخصوص هذه الشركة ارجو من الاخوه بالمنتدى انا اريد ان اعرف كيف اقوم باضافة الفلوس
> الى الشركة من حساب ال E-Gold
> وشكراً للجميع

 اخى الكريم معلوماتى عن E-GOLD بسيطة جدا من فضلك اطرح السؤال فى موضوع مستقل و ان شاء الله يتفاعل مع الشباب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *جزاك الله خيرًا يا أستاذ أحمد حنفي*  *سؤالي حول الهامش المحجوز: كيف يمكن حسابه في شركة UGMFX بحيث أحدد عدد العقود التي أدخل بها كيلا أدخل بأكثر من 10% من رأس المال؟*   *بارك الله فيكم*

   ننتظر رد الخبراء حااااااااااااااااااااااالا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي الفاضل 
> ارجوا منكم افضل طريقة لضبط مؤشر الستوكاستيك وrsi   الافضل 14لشرت للساعة 
> وكذلك الماكد  الافضل 26 و 12 و9جزاكم الله خير 
> اخوكم عاطف

 انا تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

ارجو اضافة الموضوع يا ادرة لانى تعبت عقبل ما كتبتة

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخويا احمد 
انت والله العظيم البـــــــــــــــــــــــــاشـــــــــــــــا
مع 100kشكر

----------


## LEGEND

> اخويا بو عبد الله
> هذا البرنامج يساعدك فى رفع الصورة بدون ضغط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12411.html
> بعد تجميله و تثبيته
> اضغط على المفتاح PRINT SCREEN
> على يمين ENTER لفوق 
> ستجد ما هو على الشاشة اصبح صورة 
> احفظها بامتداد JPG
> و عند رفعها لن تحتاج للضغط
> و تقبل ودى

 رغم ان الرابط لايعمل يا استاذ الا انه اشكرك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله الف خير على ماقمت به وما قصرت.
ولايهمك انا راح اتصرف بخصوص الرفع. 
لك احترامي وتقديري

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *جزاك الله خيرًا يا أستاذ أحمد حنفي*  *سؤالي حول الهامش المحجوز: كيف يمكن حسابه في شركة UGMFX بحيث أحدد عدد العقود التي أدخل بها كيلا أدخل بأكثر من 10% من رأس المال؟*   *بارك الله فيكم*

  
رد الخبراء  تحت أمرك
رافعة الشركة هي 1:100 تحجز 1% من الحساب على كل عقد
عليه حساب عدد العقود التي سيدخل بها وتكون تساوي 10% من الحساب
عندها نستخدم الحسبة الآتية لحساب المبلغ المحجوز
الهامش المستخدم = (عدد العقود × حجم العقد) / الرافعة
تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ارجو اضافة الموضوع يا ادرة لانى تعبت عقبل ما كتبتة

   اخويا مصطفى   هو ايه الموضوع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخويا احمد 
> انت والله العظيم البـــــــــــــــــــــــــاشـــــــــــــــا
> مع 100kشكر

   دا من ذوقك بس ربنا يخليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> رغم ان الرابط لايعمل يا استاذ الا انه اشكرك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله الف خير على ماقمت به وما قصرت.
> ولايهمك انا راح اتصرف بخصوص الرفع. 
> لك احترامي وتقديري

 انت من السعودية اخويا / بو عبد الله انتظرنى ادورك فى الكرتونة على رابط يعمل فى السعودية

----------


## LEGEND

[quote=ahmed hanafy;325785]انت من السعودية اخويا / بو عبد الله  انتظرنى ادورك فى الكرتونة على رابط يعمل فى السعودية[/quote انت لابس النظارة يا استاذ.. طيب انا من اصغر دولة في الخليج

----------


## ahmed hanafy

[quote=بوعبدالله;325807] 

> انت من السعودية اخويا / بو عبد الله  انتظرنى ادورك فى الكرتونة على رابط يعمل فى السعودية[/quote انت لابس النظارة يا استاذ.. طيب انا من اصغر دولة في الخليج

   اصغر دولة فى الخليج ... اصغر دولة فى الخليج  :016:     عرفتها  :Doh:    السودان    طيب الرابط شغال و سليم

----------


## LEGEND

[quote=ahmed hanafy;325813] 

> اصغر دولة فى الخليج ... اصغر دولة فى الخليج     عرفتها    السودان     طيب الرابط شغال و سليم

 حلووووووووووووووووة  :Smile:   
الرابط اللي هناك اللي واضعو اخونا بحرين مش شغال وبقولي ( فايل نوت فوند)

----------


## ahmed hanafy

[quote=بوعبدالله;325824] 

> حلووووووووووووووووة   
> الرابط اللي هناك اللي واضعو اخونا بحرين مش شغال وبقولي ( فايل نوت فوند)

 معذرة الرابط مش شغال فعلا جارى البحث عن برنامج اخر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخويا بو عبد الله
اكرر اسفى
و اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ghlight=snagit

----------


## LEGEND

> اخويا بو عبد الله
> اكرر اسفى
> و اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ghlight=snagit

 تتأسف على ايه يا استاذ انا والله اللي لازم اتأسف على أخذي من وقتك و ازعاجك ليل نهار.   
شاكر ومقدر جهودك ياأستاذنا الكريم

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

> رد الخبراء  تحت أمرك
> رافعة الشركة هي 1:100 تحجز 1% من الحساب على كل عقد
> عليه حساب عدد العقود التي سيدخل بها وتكون تساوي 10% من الحساب
> عندها نستخدم الحسبة الآتية لحساب المبلغ المحجوز
> الهامش المستخدم = (عدد العقود × حجم العقد) / الرافعة
> تحياتي

 *جزاكم الله خيرًا، أنتم والخبراء، بارك الله فيهم 
لكن... 
الكلام غير سليم 100% 
فالآن جرّبت للتو فتح حساب ديمو 1000 دولار، وفتحت صفقة يورو/دولار، بعقد واحد فقط 
فعلى كلامكم المفروض يكون الهامش المحجوز 100 دولار 
لكن الواقع أنه 135.70 دولار بالضبط 
ولو كنت فتحت صفقة باوند/دولار لكان الرقم اختلف شيئًا ما 
مازالت هناك حلقة مفقودة عندي لم أفهمهما 
طيب، هناك سؤال آخر: قيمة العقد عندهم 10000؟ أم 100000؟! 
وجزاكم الله خيرًا*

----------


## عمر احمد

السلام عليكم 
اخى اعزيز احمد
هذا الامر يتكرر لثانى مرة الان دخلت صفقة دولار/كندى ووضعت استوب1.1080 اليوم الساعة6.23صباحا بتوقيت الميتا تريدر ثم افاجا بان الاستوب انضرب فى حين ان اقصى سعر وصل الى1.1077 ولثانى مرة تتكرر فهل هذا الامر معتاد او يوجد خلل اوماذا ودمتم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *جزاكم الله خيرًا، أنتم والخبراء، بارك الله فيهم*  *لكن...*  *الكلام غير سليم 100%*  *فالآن جرّبت للتو فتح حساب ديمو 1000 دولار، وفتحت صفقة يورو/دولار، بعقد واحد فقط*  *فعلى كلامكم المفروض يكون الهامش المحجوز 100 دولار*  *لكن الواقع أنه 135.70 دولار بالضبط*  *ولو كنت فتحت صفقة باوند/دولار لكان الرقم اختلف شيئًا ما*  *مازالت هناك حلقة مفقودة عندي لم أفهمهما*  *طيب، هناك سؤال آخر: قيمة العقد عندهم 10000؟ أم 100000؟!*   *وجزاكم الله خيرًا*

   ارد عليك بعد الصلاة ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى اعزيز احمد
> هذا الامر يتكرر لثانى مرة الان دخلت صفقة دولار/كندى ووضعت استوب1.1080 اليوم الساعة6.23صباحا بتوقيت الميتا تريدر ثم افاجا بان الاستوب انضرب فى حين ان اقصى سعر وصل الى1.1077 ولثانى مرة تتكرر فهل هذا الامر معتاد او يوجد خلل اوماذا ودمتم

 اخى الكريم
فى كلا العمليتين و صل السعر فعلا للاستوب و عاد بسرعة جدا
لاحظ فرق الاسبريد
خيرها فى غيرها
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *جزاكم الله خيرًا، أنتم والخبراء، بارك الله فيهم*   *لكن...*  *الكلام غير سليم 100%*  *فالآن جرّبت للتو فتح حساب ديمو 1000 دولار، وفتحت صفقة يورو/دولار، بعقد واحد فقط*  *فعلى كلامكم المفروض يكون الهامش المحجوز 100 دولار*  *لكن الواقع أنه 135.70 دولار بالضبط*  *ولو كنت فتحت صفقة باوند/دولار لكان الرقم اختلف شيئًا ما*  *مازالت هناك حلقة مفقودة عندي لم أفهمهما*  *طيب، هناك سؤال آخر: قيمة العقد عندهم 10000؟ أم 100000؟!*   *وجزاكم الله خيرًا*

 اخى الكريم / ابو ايمن ما ذكره الخبير كانت القاعدة العامة للحساب و هى صحيحة دائما طالما كان العملة الاولى فى الزوج هى الدولار مثل الدولار سويسرى و الدولار كندى و خلافه اما ان لم تك العملة الاولى فى الزوج هى الدولار و احنا حسابنا فى الشركات بالدولار فيجب تحويل الهامش الى قيمته بالدولار و ذلك بضرب الناتج فى سعر الزوج لحظيا يعنى العملة يورو/دولار  رافعة 1:100  و العقد 10000  يكون المارجن = عدد العقود × 10000 ÷ الرافعة × سعر اليورو فى هذه اللحظة  اعتذر عن اللبس و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

عفوا 
قيمة العقد فى الحساب السالف الحديث عنه
10000 $

----------


## عمر احمد

السلام عليكم
اسف لازعاجك يااستاذ احمد  اشارة للمشاركة 1367اعلاه يعنى لو وضعت استوب عند مثلا1.9950
والاسبريد خمس نقاط فاذا وصل السعر على شاشة التداول الى 1.9945 ينضرب الاستوب مع تحياتى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم لافادة وتصحيح ما نقع فيه من اخطاء ودمتم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم ا/ احمد
وحشنا كتير والله
كنت عاوز اسألأ سؤال مهم
بالنسبه لمؤشر ا/ وضاح 
لمل بيكون الخط الاصفر طالع تمام
افقي يبقي نا خد بستوك
نازل المفروض يبقي اييييييييه؟

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

استاذ سمير صيام       
لماذا لا يتم عمل محفظة للمبتديئين تدار بواسطة المنتدى
 وتكون نسبة المساهمة فيها ب5000$

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

> اخى الكريم / ابو ايمن ما ذكره الخبير كانت القاعدة العامة للحساب و هى صحيحة دائما طالما كان العملة الاولى فى الزوج هى الدولار مثل الدولار سويسرى و الدولار كندى و خلافه اما ان لم تك العملة الاولى فى الزوج هى الدولار و احنا حسابنا فى الشركات بالدولار فيجب تحويل الهامش الى قيمته بالدولار و ذلك بضرب الناتج فى سعر الزوج لحظيا يعنى العملة يورو/دولار  رافعة 1:100  و العقد 10000  يكون المارجن = عدد العقود × 10000 ÷ الرافعة × سعر اليورو فى هذه اللحظة  اعتذر عن اللبس و تقبل ودى

 *جزاك الله خيرًا كثيرًا يا أخي الفاضل*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> اسف لازعاجك يااستاذ احمد اشارة للمشاركة 1367اعلاه يعنى لو وضعت استوب عند مثلا1.9950
> والاسبريد خمس نقاط فاذا وصل السعر على شاشة التداول الى 1.9945 ينضرب الاستوب مع تحياتى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم لافادة وتصحيح ما نقع فيه من اخطاء ودمتم

 كلامك صح  و خصوصا فى عملية sell

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ازيك استاذ احمد برجاء الرد علي مشاركتي رقم 1371

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ا/ احمد
> وحشنا كتير والله
> كنت عاوز اسألأ سؤال مهم
> بالنسبه لمؤشر ا/ وضاح 
> لمل بيكون الخط الاصفر طالع تمام
> افقي يبقي نا خد بستوك
> نازل المفروض يبقي اييييييييه؟

   ايوة يا باشا  انا جيلك فى الكلام نازل او افقى يبقى الاستوكاستك طالع يبقى المتوسطات و فى كل الاحوال  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ازيك استاذ احمد برجاء الرد علي مشاركتي رقم 1371

 تم يا ياشا

----------


## pal

أخي أحمد الرجاء توضيح ساعة عمل سوق الفوركس يعني يتم فتح السوق يوم الأحد أو الإثنين ويغلق يوم الجمعة أي ساعة الرجاء وضع التوقيت بتوقيت السعودية.وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

يبدء الساعة 10 مساء الاحد ليلةالاثنين و يستمر الى 12 مساء الجمعة ليلة السبت

----------


## pal

> يبدء الساعة 10 مساء الاحد ليلةالاثنين و يستمر الى 12 مساء الجمعة ليلة السبت

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد , ولكن هل حسبت التوقيت الصيفي يعني زايد ساعة , لان الأن التوقيت 11  و 25 دقيقة وتم إغلاق السوق منذ حوالي 25 دقيقة يعني بفهم من كلامك انه يتم فتح السوق يوم الأحد الساعة 9 ويتم إغلاق السوق يوم الجمعة الساعة 11 صحيح .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

و لكن انتبه سيرفر الميتاترير و اخوانه 
لا يعمل قبل 12 مساء الاحد و يقفل 11 مساء الجمعة

----------


## atef abo sofa

سؤال الي الاستاذ احمد
ما هو افضل بنك يمكن التداول من خلاله
اخوك عاطف

----------


## pal

> و لكن انتبه سيرفر الميتاترير و اخوانه 
> لا يعمل قبل 12 مساء الاحد و يقفل 11 مساء الجمعة

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي الإيضاح وبالفعل كنت راح أسألك هذا السؤال إلي ذكرته انت الان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال الي الاستاذ احمد
> ما هو افضل بنك يمكن التداول من خلاله
> اخوك عاطف

   اخويا عاطف  احنا ما نتعاملش مع بنوك احنا بنتعامل مع شركات وساطة اشهرهم fxsol fxcm ugmfx

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور أخي أحمد علي الإيضاح وبالفعل كنت راح أسألك هذا السؤال إلي ذكرته انت الان .

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## أبومحمود

> أستاذ أحمد جزاك الله خير على الدعم اللي تقدمه لأخوانك
> أنا محتاج مؤشر RSI بتنبية صوتي عندما يلامس خط 70 أو خط 30 ياريت لوتلاقي لي واحد في الكرتونة .. أكون لك من الشاكرين وأبعتلك تين من صبر

 أستاذي  الفاضل    إن شاء الله ماتنسانيش  من المؤشر     أنا  مستني  واليومين دي أجازة    وممكن تقلب كل الكراتين    وتلاقي أكثر من مؤشر   أكيد ( دار السبع ماتخلى من العظام )  مثل واضح  اذا  ماوصلش   اسأل أي حد من اليمن   يقولك . حفظك الله للغلابة اللي زيي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير صيام       
> لماذا لا يتم عمل محفظة للمبتديئين تدار بواسطة المنتدى
> وتكون نسبة المساهمة فيها ب5000$

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
الادارة مازالت فى دراسة هذا الاختيار وان شاء الله ستصدر باعلان ذلك فور الموافقة عليه 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي الفاضل إن شاء الله ماتنسانيش من المؤشر أنا مستني واليومين دي أجازة وممكن تقلب كل الكراتين وتلاقي أكثر من مؤشر أكيد ( دار السبع ماتخلى من العظام ) مثل واضح اذا ماوصلش اسأل أي حد من اليمن يقولك . حفظك الله للغلابة اللي زيي .

   تحت امرك فى الاجازة يكون خلص بس ابعت لى تين صبرى و لا بلاش تبعت  خزنهولى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اهلا بيك اخى الكريم  الادارة مازالت فى دراسة هذا الاختيار وان شاء الله ستصدر باعلان ذلك فور الموافقة عليه  تقبل ودى

   منور يا ريس يا كبير و عقبال ما نبارك لك بالمشاركة المليووووون

----------


## fxaqaba

ارجو العلم انني قمت بمراسلة احد موظفين شركة فوركس سليوشن حول الية ايداع مبلغ لفتح حساب ميني حيث انني مبتدا في هذا المجال وعملت فترة على الديمو ولكني لا املك بطاقة ائتمان...
سؤالي للاخوة الزملاء هو:-    
 هل أقوم بايداع النقود ( كاش ) في حساب الشركة المبين في نموذج العقد بعد تعبئة النموذج ام انتظر رد الشركة بعد ارسالي للنموذج عن طريق الفاكس...
 ارجو المساعدة في ذلك علما بانني من الاردن ولا ادري حتى كيفية ارسالهم للارباح المتححققة لي في ما اذا حالفني الحظ في هذه التجارة

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير :Icon31:    صباح الخير  :017:    انا أتدرب هذه الأيام على حساب ديمو بشركة FXCM  ....سؤال هو كيف استطيع الرجوع لملخص العمليات التي قمت بها مثلاُ بعد عدة أيام ؟؟؟ :Icon5:   :Icon5:   لأني خلال اليوم اجدها موجوده بالعمليات المقفله بس احب ان أرجع لبعض العمليات وخاصه العمليات التي تكون لأكثر من يوم لأني لما افتح البرنامج اليوم الثاني لا اجد ملخص العمليات ؟؟؟؟ :016:   :016:    مع تقديري ،،،، :015:   :015:

----------


## pal

> أستاذي القدير   صباح الخير    انا أتدرب هذه الأيام على حساب ديمو بشركة FXCM ....سؤال هو كيف استطيع الرجوع لملخص العمليات التي قمت بها مثلاُ بعد عدة أيام ؟؟؟  لأني خلال اليوم اجدها موجوده بالعمليات المقفله بس احب ان أرجع لبعض العمليات وخاصه العمليات التي تكون لأكثر من يوم لأني لما افتح البرنامج اليوم الثاني لا اجد ملخص العمليات ؟؟؟؟    مع تقديري ،،،،

 ممكن أختي عن طريق فتح كشف حساب راح تشاهد كل الصفقات إلي دخلتها وحتي التي لم تغلق بعد , ويمكنك ذلك بالضغط علي زر shift+R وانت طبعا فاتح برنامج شركة fxcm وعلم صح علي منذ الفتح راح يفتح معك صفحة كشف الحساب منذ فتح حسابك الديمو . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## rain517

> ممكن أختي عن طريق فتح كشف حساب راح تشاهد كل الصفقات إلي دخلتها وحتي التي لم تغلق بعد , ويمكنك ذلك بالضغط علي زر shift+R وانت طبعا فاتح برنامج شركة fxcm وعلم صح علي منذ الفتح راح يفتح معك صفحة كشف الحساب منذ فتح حسابك الديمو . وشكرا

 أخي الكريم ...  شكراً على ردك وفعلاً استطعت الحصول على الكشف بالطريقة اللي قلت لي عليها   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## pal

> أخي الكريم ...  شكراً على ردك وفعلاً استطعت الحصول على الكشف بالطريقة اللي قلت لي عليها

 لا شكر علي واجب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ارجو العلم انني قمت بمراسلة احد موظفين شركة فوركس سليوشن حول الية ايداع مبلغ لفتح حساب ميني حيث انني مبتدا في هذا المجال وعملت فترة على الديمو ولكني لا املك بطاقة ائتمان...
> سؤالي للاخوة الزملاء هو:-  
> هل أقوم بايداع النقود ( كاش ) في حساب الشركة المبين في نموذج العقد بعد تعبئة النموذج ام انتظر رد الشركة بعد ارسالي للنموذج عن طريق الفاكس...
> ارجو المساعدة في ذلك علما بانني من الاردن ولا ادري حتى كيفية ارسالهم للارباح المتححققة لي في ما اذا حالفني الحظ في هذه التجارة

 اخى الكريم لا تقلق  ارسل التموذج ثم حول الفلوس عن طريق بنك او بطاقة ائتمان و الافضل البنك و لا تقلق الشركة مضمونة تماما   و لزيادة الضمان و اكرر  لزيادة الضمان  افتح حسابك عن طريق هذا المنتدى فهم اهل بالثفة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخت / rain517 سؤال جميل   الاخ / pal اجابة اجمل و جهد مشكور لمساعدة اخوانك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## fxaqaba

> اخى الكريم  لا تقلق  ارسل التموذج ثم حول الفلوس عن طريق بنك او بطاقة ائتمان و الافضل البنك و لا تقلق الشركة مضمونة تماما   و لزيادة الضمان و اكرر لزيادة الضمان  افتح حسابك عن طريق هذا المنتدى  فهم اهل بالثفة

 شكرا يا استاذنا الفاضل   بس بعد ما ارسل النموذج سواء عن طريق المنتدى او مباشرة اعمل ايداع على طول وللا استنى رد على النموذج

----------


## pathalogist2003

كيف يمكن تحديث بيانات Elwave 7.1 لحظيا مع والتحويل من التحليل اليومي الى اللحظي ؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا يا استاذنا الفاضل بس بعد ما ارسل النموذج سواء عن طريق المنتدى او مباشرة اعمل ايداع على طول وللا استنى رد على النموذج

   بعد ارسال النموذج ايداع على طول و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف يمكن تحديث بيانات Elwave 7.1 لحظيا مع والتحويل من التحليل اليومي الى اللحظي ؟؟؟

 اخى الكريم معذرة ليس لدى اى معلومات عن هذا البرنامج اطرح سؤالك فى موضوع جديد  ان شاء الله يتفاعل معك الشباب تقبل ودى

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير  :Icon31:   عندي سؤال عن الأرباح التراكميه قرأت عن هذا الموضوع اكثر من مره في هذا المنتدى ولكني لم استطيع فهمه فمثلاً تكون البدايه بمبلغ بسيط 500 $ وباهداف من 20-50 نقطه باليوم وعمليات قليله باليوم. وبعد فتره من 8-10 أشهر يتحول المبلغ إلى مليون دولار أنا شاعره ان هناك لبس في الموضوع انا مش عارفاه ياريت لو توضح لي الصوره :Idea:    وشكراً  :Clap:

----------


## rain517

تصحيح بسيط اقصد عمليات قليله بالاسبوع تقريباً 6 صفقات

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
وانا قرأت موضوع في هذا المنتدى 
ان لو في كل يوم تربح 10 نقاط خلال 8 اشهر تربح مليون دولار..! (التراكمي)
هل الفوركس بهذه السهولة....
واذا كان بهذه السهولة كان الكل مليونير...! صحيح.,,,,
فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة يا استاذي,,
ارجوا الافادة,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير   عندي سؤال عن الأرباح التراكميه قرأت عن هذا الموضوع اكثر من مره في هذا المنتدى ولكني لم استطيع فهمه فمثلاً تكون البدايه بمبلغ بسيط 500 $ وباهداف من 20-50 نقطه باليوم وعمليات قليله باليوم. وبعد فتره من 8-10 أشهر يتحول المبلغ إلى مليون دولار أنا شاعره ان هناك لبس في الموضوع انا مش عارفاه ياريت لو توضح لي الصوره   وشكراً

 [=الصاعقةQUOTE] السلام عليكم,,,
وانا قرأت موضوع في هذا المنتدى 
ان لو في كل يوم تربح 10 نقاط خلال 8 اشهر تربح مليون دولار..! (التراكمي)
هل الفوركس بهذه السهولة....
واذا كان بهذه السهولة كان الكل مليونير...! صحيح.,,,,
فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة يا استاذي,,
ارجوا الافادة,,, 
[/QUOTE]  قرأت موضوع اسناذنا الجليل / ابو عبد الله و تابعت معهم التجربة من بعيد و كانت ناجحة و موفقة و الحمد لله  و لكن دعونى اتحدث بشكل منطقى جدا  الم نسمع عن تاجر بدء برأس مال صغير و بتوفيق الله و فضله استطاع ان يكون مليونير او اكثر  بجهده و اجتهاده بتعبه بسهره الليالى اذا لماذا لا يكون فى الفوركس نفس الشئ ماذا ينقصنا لكى نكون ؟؟؟!!!  اما ان ننظر للفوركس بانه بهذه السهولة او انه طريق مفروش بالورود فهذا ما ارفضه تماما الفوركس تجارة مثل اى تجارة مربحة جدا بالتعب و الاجتهاد فاشلة بالتقاعس و الاستسهال  عسى ما اكون تجاوزت حدودى  شعرت و كأنى اتحدث مع ابنائى بجد تقبلوا ودى

----------


## pal

> [=الصاعقةQUOTE] السلام عليكم,,,
> وانا قرأت موضوع في هذا المنتدى 
> ان لو في كل يوم تربح 10 نقاط خلال 8 اشهر تربح مليون دولار..! (التراكمي)
> هل الفوركس بهذه السهولة....
> واذا كان بهذه السهولة كان الكل مليونير...! صحيح.,,,,
> فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة يا استاذي,,
> ارجوا الافادة,,,

 قرأت موضوع اسناذنا الجليل / ابو عبد الله و تابعت معهم التجربة من بعيد و كانت ناجحة و موفقة و الحمد لله  و لكن دعونى اتحدث بشكل منطقى جدا  الم نسمع عن تاجر بدء برأس مال صغير و بتوفيق الله و فضله استطاع ان يكون مليونير او اكثر  بجهده و اجتهاده بتعبه بسهره الليالى اذا لماذا لا يكون فى الفوركس نفس الشئ ماذا ينقصنا لكى نكون ؟؟؟!!!  اما ان ننظر للفوركس بانه بهذه السهولة او انه طريق مفروش بالورود فهذا ما ارفضه تماما الفوركس تجارة مثل اى تجارة مربحة جدا بالتعب و الاجتهاد فاشلة بالتقاعس و الاستسهال  عسى ما اكون تجاوزت حدودى  شعرت و كأنى اتحدث مع ابنائى بجد  تقبلوا ودى[/quote]  مشكور أخي أحمد علي هذا الرد الرائع ,وكلامك سليم 100% فأكيد بالعلم والتعب وسهر الليالي يتحقق حلم الشخص بالمليون وأكثر كمان , المهم الصبر علي التعلم وعدم الملل , بسبب فشل قد يصادفك في البداية , بل يجب المثابره حتي تحقق هدفك , والله ولي التوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي عندي اسئلة محيرتني!
فتوجهت اليك مباشرة لانك استاذي,,,الذي علمني معنى الفوركس!
1- لقد بدأت بإستراتيجية الترند المكسور ....فكم من الوقت اجربها,,,,وهل اجرب معها استراتيجية اخرى ......؟
2- هل اشارك في مسابقة هذا الشهر؟ ام ابقى واتعلم ومن ثم اشترك في المرة المقبلة!
3- Period ما معنى هذه الكلمة... 4- ما هو اللونق............وما هو الشورت؟ من هو المرتفع  الايجابي... 5- ما معنى كسر الترند الصاعد؟ يعني للأعلى ام للأسفل! وآسف على الاسئلة المملة البديهية,,,,,,,,,,لكنني مبتدأ  اتعلم......و........اتعلم ( لم يولد احد منا وهو عالم)يجب الجهد والمثابرة حتى نصعد القمم, وشكرا...اعتذر على الازعاج,,, تحياتي,,

----------


## rain517

> [=الصاعقةQUOTE] السلام عليكم,,,
> وانا قرأت موضوع في هذا المنتدى 
> ان لو في كل يوم تربح 10 نقاط خلال 8 اشهر تربح مليون دولار..! (التراكمي)
> هل الفوركس بهذه السهولة....
> واذا كان بهذه السهولة كان الكل مليونير...! صحيح.,,,,
> فهل هذه المعلومات صحيحة يا استاذي,,
> ارجوا الافادة,,,

 قرأت موضوع اسناذنا الجليل / ابو عبد الله و تابعت معهم التجربة من بعيد و كانت ناجحة و موفقة و الحمد لله  و لكن دعونى اتحدث بشكل منطقى جدا  الم نسمع عن تاجر بدء برأس مال صغير و بتوفيق الله و فضله استطاع ان يكون مليونير او اكثر  بجهده و اجتهاده بتعبه بسهره الليالى اذا لماذا لا يكون فى الفوركس نفس الشئ ماذا ينقصنا لكى نكون ؟؟؟!!!  اما ان ننظر للفوركس بانه بهذه السهولة او انه طريق مفروش بالورود فهذا ما ارفضه تماما الفوركس تجارة مثل اى تجارة مربحة جدا بالتعب و الاجتهاد فاشلة بالتقاعس و الاستسهال  عسى ما اكون تجاوزت حدودى  شعرت و كأنى اتحدث مع ابنائى بجد  تقبلوا ودى[/quote]  أستاذي القدير ...  أنا أشعر بجد أنك تعاملنا كالأبناء ونصائحك الغاليه محفوره في وجداننا ونسعى دوماً للاستفاده منها .. وأنا معك في كل ماقلته وأدرك تماماً بأن الفوركس عالم ملئ بالأرباح كما هو ملئ بالمخاطر ولو كان الأمر بتلك السهوله التي يتحدث عنها البعض لما قضيت الايام والليالي وانا اقرأ الكتب وادخل إلى المنتديات لأتعلم المزيد وكنت بدأت مباشره بحساب حقيقي وتابعت بعض التوصيات وهكذا...  ولكن  أنا حددت لنفسي خطه منذ البدايه وأنا ملتزمه بها وخطتي هي التعلم ثم التعلم ثم التعلم بقدر ماالفوركس عالم كبير وملئ بالجديد كل يوم يجب أن أكون متسلحه بالعلم الكافي..... ثم ابدأ بالتطبيق بالحسابات التجريبية كي اطبق ما قرأته وتعلمته..... وأنشاء الله يكون بقدر علمي وخبرتي تكون الفائده ... وأنا ابداً لست مع التوصيات ولا اتباع كل استراتيجية جديده لأني اعتقد ان الاتكال على الاخرين غير مجدي اطلاقاً والهدف هو الاعتماد على النفس.... هناك بعض الاستراتيجات وبعض المواضيع في المنتدى أتابعها وأنا أقوم بدراستها بالوقت الحالي مش علشان  اتبعها حرفياً..لا ولكن علشان أتعلم بعض المؤشرات وكيفيةعملها وكيف يمكن الاستفاده منها لأني أحب أتعلم كل ماهو جديد وجيد ولا أحب أن أكون غير فاهمه لبعض الأشياء الهامه بهذا العالم ...وأنا واثقة بأن ربنا لن يخيبني ابداً طالما اتكلت عليه وتسلحت بالعلم اللازم ( ولكل مجتهد نصيب )....  أستاذي القدير  ابداً لن استطيع ان اجازيك عن كل ماتقدمه لنا واتمنى  لو يوفي دعائي القليل من الجميل لك  وربنا يجازيك كل خير   مع تقديري الفائق :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي عندي اسئلة محيرتني!
> فتوجهت اليك مباشرة لانك استاذي,,,الذي علمني معنى الفوركس! ده شرف ليا1- لقد بدأت بإستراتيجية الترند المكسور ....فكم من الوقت اجربها,,,,وهل اجرب معها استراتيجية اخرى ......؟ ممكن تجرب 2 معا بس مش اكتر من كدة الى ان تصل لحد ان تقبل احدهما او ترفضهما و تبحث عن غيرهم2- هل اشارك في مسابقة هذا الشهر؟ ام ابقى واتعلم ومن ثم اشترك في المرة المقبلة! ده يرجع ليك اما رأى انتظر حتى تبدء تتأقلم مع استرتيحية ثابتة3- Period ما معنى هذه الكلمة... هى فترة زمنية يعنى ساعة - 4 ساعات - يوم و هكذا 4- ما هو اللونق شراء ............وما هو الشورت؟بيع  من هو المرتفع الايجابي... ممكن توضح اكتر .. هل تقصد الماكد؟5- ما معنى كسر الترند الصاعد؟ يعني للأعلى ام للأسفل! ده معناه لاسفلوآسف على الاسئلة المملة البديهية,,,,,,,,,,لكنني مبتدأ اتعلم......و........اتعلم ( لم يولد احد منا وهو عالم)يجب الجهد والمثابرة حتى نصعد القمم, وشكرا...اعتذر على الازعاج,,, تحياتي,,

 انا تحت امرك . و لا اخفيك سرا اننى تعلمت بنفس الطريقة الا وهى السؤال    تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> قرأت موضوع اسناذنا الجليل / ابو عبد الله و تابعت معهم التجربة من بعيد  و كانت ناجحة و موفقة و الحمد لله  و لكن دعونى اتحدث بشكل منطقى جدا  الم نسمع عن تاجر بدء برأس مال صغير و بتوفيق الله و فضله استطاع ان يكون مليونير او اكثر  بجهده و اجتهاده بتعبه بسهره الليالى اذا لماذا لا يكون فى الفوركس نفس الشئ ماذا ينقصنا لكى نكون ؟؟؟!!!  اما ان ننظر للفوركس بانه بهذه السهولة او انه طريق مفروش بالورود فهذا ما ارفضه تماما الفوركس تجارة مثل اى تجارة مربحة جدا بالتعب و الاجتهاد فاشلة بالتقاعس و الاستسهال  عسى ما اكون تجاوزت حدودى  شعرت و كأنى اتحدث مع ابنائى بجد  تقبلوا ودى

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي هذا الرد الرائع ,وكلامك سليم 100% فأكيد بالعلم والتعب وسهر الليالي يتحقق حلم الشخص بالمليون وأكثر كمان , المهم الصبر علي التعلم وعدم الملل , بسبب فشل قد يصادفك في البداية , بل يجب المثابره حتي تحقق هدفك , والله ولي التوفيق  :Regular Smile: [/quote]   صح كلامك "و اكثر من المليون" لان النجاح لا يقدر بثمن و كما تفضلت و اوضحت اخى الكريم من سار على الدرب _ بجد و اجنهاد _ و صل و انا اعاهد الله اننى فى خدمة اى مبتدئ فى اى وقت  و بجد بجد "تحت امركم"

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> قرأت موضوع اسناذنا الجليل / ابو عبد الله و تابعت معهم التجربة من بعيد  و كانت ناجحة و موفقة و الحمد لله  و لكن دعونى اتحدث بشكل منطقى جدا  الم نسمع عن تاجر بدء برأس مال صغير و بتوفيق الله و فضله استطاع ان يكون مليونير او اكثر  بجهده و اجتهاده بتعبه بسهره الليالى اذا لماذا لا يكون فى الفوركس نفس الشئ ماذا ينقصنا لكى نكون ؟؟؟!!!  اما ان ننظر للفوركس بانه بهذه السهولة او انه طريق مفروش بالورود فهذا ما ارفضه تماما الفوركس تجارة مثل اى تجارة مربحة جدا بالتعب و الاجتهاد فاشلة بالتقاعس و الاستسهال  عسى ما اكون تجاوزت حدودى  شعرت و كأنى اتحدث مع ابنائى بجد  تقبلوا ودى

 أستاذي القدير ...  أنا أشعر بجد أنك تعاملنا كالأبناء ونصائحك الغاليه محفوره في وجداننا ونسعى دوماً للاستفاده منها .. وأنا معك في كل ماقلته وأدرك تماماً بأن الفوركس عالم ملئ بالأرباح كما هو ملئ بالمخاطر ولو كان الأمر بتلك السهوله التي يتحدث عنها البعض لما قضيت الايام والليالي وانا اقرأ الكتب وادخل إلى المنتديات لأتعلم المزيد وكنت بدأت مباشره بحساب حقيقي وتابعت بعض التوصيات وهكذا...  ولكن  أنا حددت لنفسي خطه منذ البدايه وأنا ملتزمه بها وخطتي هي التعلم ثم التعلم ثم التعلم بقدر ماالفوركس عالم كبير وملئ بالجديد كل يوم يجب أن أكون متسلحه بالعلم الكافي..... ثم ابدأ بالتطبيق بالحسابات التجريبية كي اطبق ما قرأته وتعلمته..... وأنشاء الله يكون بقدر علمي وخبرتي تكون الفائده ... وأنا ابداً لست مع التوصيات ولا اتباع كل استراتيجية جديده لأني اعتقد ان الاتكال على الاخرين غير مجدي اطلاقاً والهدف هو الاعتماد على النفس.... هناك بعض الاستراتيجات وبعض المواضيع في المنتدى أتابعها وأنا أقوم بدراستها بالوقت الحالي مش علشان اتبعها حرفياً..لا ولكن علشان أتعلم بعض المؤشرات وكيفيةعملها وكيف يمكن الاستفاده منها لأني أحب أتعلم كل ماهو جديد وجيد ولا أحب أن أكون غير فاهمه لبعض الأشياء الهامه بهذا العالم ...وأنا واثقة بأن ربنا لن يخيبني ابداً طالما اتكلت عليه وتسلحت بالعلم اللازم ( ولكل مجتهد نصيب )....  أستاذي القدير  ابداً لن استطيع ان اجازيك عن كل ماتقدمه لنا واتمنى لو يوفي دعائي القليل من الجميل لك  وربنا يجازيك كل خير   مع تقديري الفائق :Clap:  [/quote]  بحثت فى كلامك عن اى اضافة اضيفها ما وجدت ما شا الله عليك لو استمريت بهذا الحماس  اضمن لك ماهو اكثر من المليون ان شاء الله و اضيف لك و لكل مبتدئ  هذه العبارة و انا اعاهد الله اننى فى خدمة اى مبتدئ فى اى وقت  و بجد بجد "تحت امركم"

----------


## tefa7up

حقيقى حقيقى حظرتك من اغلى الرجال الذى يساعد ولا يمل  يارب يارب يارب  ان يجعلك من اسعد السعداء فى الدنيا والاخره  ياسلام لوفى كثيرين مثلك     من فضلك يا استاذى انا متلغبط سعات اصحى بدرى وساعات وخرى ومش عارف كيفيه استثمار الوقت بالضبط ..  لو تسمح تقول لنا كيف تبتدا يومك وتستغل وقتك لنقتدى بك استاذى   تقبل مودتى

----------


## LEGEND

استاذ.. واخير وبعد جهد جهيد :AA:  :Loly:   :AA:   :001:  اترفع ولله الحمد.
رائيك يهمني استاذ في التصحيح ان كان هناك خطأ في رسم الترند ..لك تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ.. واخير وبعد جهد جهيد   اترفع ولله الحمد.
> رائيك يهمني استاذ في التصحيح ان كان هناك خطأ في رسم الترند ..لك تحيتي وتقديري

    :AA:  :Loly:   :AA:   :001:   مبروووووووووووووووووووووك  الترند صحيح و جميل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حقيقى حقيقى حظرتك من اغلى الرجال الذى يساعد ولا يمل   يارب يارب يارب ان يجعلك من اسعد السعداء فى الدنيا والاخره  ياسلام لوفى كثيرين مثلك     من فضلك يا استاذى انا متلغبط سعات اصحى بدرى وساعات وخرى ومش عارف كيفيه استثمار الوقت بالضبط ..  لو تسمح تقول لنا كيف تبتدا يومك وتستغل وقتك لنقتدى بك استاذى    تقبل مودتى

 اخى الكريم انا رجل طبع عملى على علاماته يعنى لازم اصحى بدرى طول ما عندى شغل و لكن كيف تستفيد من وقتك اقول لك  افعل ما شئت و لكن ابعد عن ضياع الوقت انفق -واخد بالك من انفق دى و كأن الوقت مال- وقتك فى العبادة و التقرب الى الله  خدمة من يحتاجك مساعدة الضعيف العلم الدينى و الدنيوى العمل  صلة الرحم التواصل مع الاصدقاء الراحة و التأمل و الاستجمام  بحيث لا يشغلك جانب عن اخر و لنا جلسة خاصة ان شاء الله فى هذا الامر

----------


## أبومحمود

و انا اعاهد الله اننى فى خدمة اى مبتدئ فى اى وقت  و بجد بجد "تحت امركم"  بارك الله لك وفيك ولا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاك الله خير وأن تكون إن شاء الله ممن ينطبق عليهم الحديث الشريف :

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> و انا اعاهد الله اننى فى خدمة اى مبتدئ فى اى وقت  و بجد بجد "تحت امركم"  بارك الله لك وفيك ولا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاك الله خير وأن تكون إن شاء الله ممن ينطبق عليهم الحديث الشريف :

 و الله احرجتنى  انا داخل اهزر معاك و قولك خزن لى عسل  على كل حال جزاك الله خيرا  المؤشر جاهز بس السوق يفتح و اجربه

----------


## أرجوان

:A015:     1_ماهو برنامج طومسون 2_ماهو التيكر شارت 3_ماهو التمبليت 4_ماهو البلات فورم 5_ماهو الجاب 6_ماهي خطوط الكاميريلا   دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته0000000000

----------


## fxaqaba

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك  الترند صحيح و جميل

 معلش استاذنا الفاضل اذا سمحتللي استفسر عن الترند بنقطة معينة...؟؟؟
قرات كثير في المنتدى انو الترند لازم يكون اقرب الى زاوية ال45 مع الخط الافقي
وانا شايف انو في زاوية حادة شوي 
مجرد راي لا اكثر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> معلش استاذنا الفاضل اذا سمحتللي استفسر عن الترند بنقطة معينة...؟؟؟
> قرات كثير في المنتدى انو الترند لازم يكون اقرب الى زاوية ال45 مع الخط الافقي
> وانا شايف انو في زاوية حادة شوي 
> مجرد راي لا اكثر

   اخويا الكريم رأيك صحيح جدا بس مش لازم 45 الزاوية بين 30-60 صحيحة و 45 هى الافضل ان وجدت و تحت امرك

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

سلام عليكم بشكر كل من يساعد المبتدئين 
انا في جدة اي هي افضل طريقه ابعت فلوس لشركة fxsol
وشكرآ للجميع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 1_ماهو برنامج طومسون اول مرة اسمع عنه و جارى البحث عنه و الرد 2_ماهو التيكر شارت هو ملف يشرح التحليل الفنى 4_ماهو البلات فورم هى شاشة التداول لشركات العملات مثل الميتاتريدر و fxcm 3_ماهو التمبليتهو ملف يحفظ فيه كل تنسيق البلات فورم يعنى انا ركبت متوسطات و مؤشرات معينة على شاشة التداول لو قفلت الجهاز  كل الحاجات دى تضيع احفظها فى التمبليت و يمكن استدعاءها فى اى وقت 5_ماهو الجاب  هو فجوة فى السعر الصورة 6_ماهي خطوط الكاميريلادمت في حفظ الله ورعايته0000000000

 خطوط الكاميريلا  فى المشاركة القادمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 6_ماهي خطوط الكاميريلا دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته0000000000

 عن الكاميرلا اتفضلى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23949.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سلام عليكم بشكر كل من يساعد المبتدئين 
> انا في جدة اي هي افضل طريقه ابعت فلوس لشركة fxsol
> وشكرآ للجميع

 الاخ الكريم الاخوان فى السعودية يفضلون الراجحى بنك الجزيرة   تقبل ودى

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور على زوقيك يا استاذ احمد وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## LEGEND

> اخويا الكريم رأيك صحيح جدا بس مش لازم 45 الزاوية بين 30-60 صحيحة و 45 هى الافضل ان وجدت  و تحت امرك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذي الكريم هل توجد اداه استطيع من خلالها قياس زاوية الترند .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور على زوقيك يا استاذ احمد وجزاك الله الف خير

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> استاذي الكريم هل توجد اداه استطيع من خلالها قياس زاوية الترند .

 طبعا فيه اتفضل الصورة

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
على الرد الكافي الوافي
جزاك الله خيرا
تقبل تحياتي..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> على الرد الكافي الوافي
> جزاك الله خيرا
> تقبل تحياتي..

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## bo7a

أخويا وحبيبي أحمد حنفي أبو الزوق والأخلاق والكرم والعطاء الغزير  
ربنا يباركلك ويوفقك دايما في حياتك ويرزقك دايما من حلال  
في الحقيقة أنا مهما إتكلمت وكتبت أشعار فيك مش هاوفيك حقك  
بس كل اللي أقدر أقولهولك إني بدعيلك دايما حتي بيني وبين نفسي  
لأني وبكل بساطة تعلمت منك الكثير والكثير وانا كان تأسيسي خاطئ في البداية  
وعهدت أن أكون تلميذا مجتهدا لكبار أساتذة الفوركس ( أحمد حنفي )  
ولله الحمد أصبحت الآن على قدر معقول من العلم وصححت لنفسي أكثر من معلومة خاطئة  
بفضل الله وبفضل أستاذي الكبير  
منهجي : العلم أولا ثم البداية الحقيقية القوية  
الآن أقدر أرسم خطوط الترند وأحدد الدعم والمقاومة وتدربت على الكثير من المؤشرات  
قررت عدم الإعتماد على التحليل الأساسي وعدم المتاجرة وقت الأخبار  
فهل لابد أن أدرس المؤشرات الإقتصادية أيضا ؟ 
وما الخطوة التالية في دراسة الفوركس بعد اللي أنا تعلمته ؟  
وخالص شكري وتقديري وإحترامي لأستاذي أحمد حنفي

----------


## الصاعقة

عندي سؤال..
1- كم يكون قياس المومنتم وكم يكون قياس الموفنج افرينج ( الفترة  والازاحة) في استراتيجية الترند المكسور؟
تتحياتي,,,                               وشكرا

----------


## أرجوان

:Rose: أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يثيبك الجنه :Rose:

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم احمد  حنفي
هل يمكن المتاجرة باستخدام القناة فقط
وفقك الله

----------


## bo7a

> أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يثيبك الجنه

 مين اللي مات  :012:

----------


## LEGEND

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك  الترند صحيح و جميل

 شكرا استاذي الكريم وعسى الله يبارك فيك

----------


## LEGEND

> طبعا فيه  اتفضل الصورة

 اشكرك كمان وكمان

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير  :Icon31:    مساء الخير ،،،، :Thumb:    هناك بعض المصطلحات لأ افهمها   ما معنى ..........  التريلينج ستوب رينج سوينق  مع تقديري ،،،، :Clap:

----------


## rain517

معليش كمان سؤال  :Doh:   :Doh:    هل تقبل شركات الوساطة بفتح حسابين ( حقيقيين ) في نفس الوقت وماهي هذه الشركات؟؟؟؟ :Icon5:

----------


## مستر ريال

السلام عليكم
احب اشكرك على مجهودك 
لاكن حبيت اسال من فين اجيب البيانات حقت العملات عشان برنامج الميتاستوك  لاني مبتدئ واحب اتعلم شويتين على العملات 
لان بالعادة لما كنت بالسوق السعودي كنت ادخل على موقع سعودي ميتا وانزل منه بيانات السوق واطبقها على الميتا ستوك واعرف مسار الاسهم بأذن الله
فا ياليت تخدمني بموقع انزل منه بيانات سوق العملات عشان اطبقها على الميتاستوك 
معليش طولت بشرحي بس حبيت اوضح لك زين 
وتقبل تحياتي
ومشكور مقدما
اخوك
مستر ريال

----------


## sakeerr

السلام عليكم ياشباب  ماهي اول فترة تفتح في سوق العملات مثلا اليوم عندما يفتح السوق نكون في اي فترة

----------


## pal

> أستاذي القدير    مساء الخير ،،،،   هناك بعض المصطلحات لأ افهمها  ما معنى ..........  التريلينج ستوب  وهو أمر يعطي من قبل المستخدم لملاحقة الربح ,يعني يتم تحريك أمر وقف الخسارة بعدد نقاط معينه لضمان الربح الذي تم تحصيله  .  رينج بمعني مساحة أو حيز تحرك السعر .  سوينق  بمعني تأرجح السعر بين أدني سعر وأعلي سعر.   مع تقديري ،،،،

 والرجاء من أخي أحمد التوضيح أكثر لو في نقص في الإجابة . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

> معليش كمان سؤال     هل تقبل شركات الوساطة بفتح حسابين ( حقيقيين ) في نفس الوقت وماهي هذه الشركات؟؟؟؟

 علي ما أعتقد ممكن فتح أكثر من حساب حقيقي لنفس الشخص , وممكن تكون شركة FXSOL و شركة  FXCM . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم احمد حنفي
> هل يمكن المتاجرة باستخدام القناة فقط
> وفقك الله

 انت الذي تقرر لو ينفع أو لأ , حسب النتائج التي تحققها بالعمل علي رسم القناة , فربما مع شخص أخر لا تناسبه , وربما معك تكون نتائجها ممتازة , لكن من وجهتي نظري انه لا يمكن الإعتماد فقط علي رسم القناة فقط من دون استخدام مؤشرات للتأكيد , وحتي تكون صفقتك أكثر نجاح . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## sakeerr

> انت الذي تتقرر لو ينفع أو لأ , حسب النتائج التي تحققها بالعمل علي رسم القناة , فربما مع شخص أخر لا تناسبه , وربما معك تكون نتائجها ممتازة . وشكرا

 السلام عليكم اخي بال بارك الله فيك على الاهتمام والاجابة انا اجرب القناة على الديمو فقط والترند المكسور على الحقيقي والذي لفت نظري ان اليورو دولار يحترم القناة والاستاذ احمد  علمني طريقة رسم القناة ولهذا اريد ان أسأل هل هناك من جربها. سؤال اخر لك اخي بال هل الفترة الاسيوية(طوكيو) هي اول فترة تفتح في السوق؟

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم ياشباب  ماهي اول فترة تفتح في سوق العملات مثلا اليوم عندما يفتح السوق نكون في اي فترة

 هذه هي فترات عمل السوق ::  الفترة الأوروبية :::::::::::: 10 صباحا - 6 مساءا. الفترة الأمريكية :::::::::::: 4 عصرا - 1 ليلا . الفترة الأسيوية :::::::::::: 12 ليلا - 8 صباحا.  أو (3ص-11ص) مش متأكد 100%  هذه الأوقات بتوقيت السعودية , والرجاء من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في اي خطأ في الرد . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم اخي بال بارك الله فيك على الاهتمام والاجابة انا اجرب القناة على الديمو فقط والترند المكسور على الحقيقي والذي لفت نظري ان اليورو دولار يحترم القناة والاستاذ احمد  علمني طريقة رسم القناة ولهذا اريد ان أسأل هل هناك من جربها. سؤال اخر لك اخي بال هل الفترة الاسيوية(طوكيو) هي اول فترة تفتح في السوق؟

 صحيح الفترة الأسيوية هي أول فترات فتح السوق.

----------


## بروكر

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير  الغالي احمد حنفي
سيدي الفاضل اقل مايمكن وصفك به
انك شمس انارت للكثيرين طريق مظلم حالك السواد
جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الجميل والعظيم الذي لايقدر بثمن
فامثالك قليلون في الحياة. 
عندي سؤال صغير
انا مشترك في فكسول وابي اعرف كيف انزل الشارتات على برنامج الشركه  
واكرر شكري لك 
اخوك

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير الغالي احمد حنفي
> سيدي الفاضل اقل مايمكن وصفك به
> انك شمس انارت للكثيرين طريق مظلم حالك السواد
> جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الجميل والعظيم الذي لايقدر بثمن
> فامثالك قليلون في الحياة. 
> عندي سؤال صغير
> انا مشترك في فكسول وابي اعرف كيف انزل الشارتات على برنامج الشركه  
> واكرر شكري لك 
> اخوك

   اسمحلى يا ابو الاحناف اشاركك الدعوات الجميله  دى  :Regular Smile:   تفضل يا أخى برنامج افكسول سول الخاص بالشارتنج .... و هو به امكانيات مذهله بجد... بس تتعود عليه http://www.fxsol.com/trading_platform/charting.asp  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخويا وحبيبي أحمد حنفي أبو الزوق والأخلاق والكرم والعطاء الغزير  
> ربنا يباركلك ويوفقك دايما في حياتك ويرزقك دايما من حلال  
> في الحقيقة أنا مهما إتكلمت وكتبت أشعار فيك مش هاوفيك حقك  
> بس كل اللي أقدر أقولهولك إني بدعيلك دايما حتي بيني وبين نفسي  
> لأني وبكل بساطة تعلمت منك الكثير والكثير وانا كان تأسيسي خاطئ في البداية  
> وعهدت أن أكون تلميذا مجتهدا لكبار أساتذة الفوركس ( أحمد حنفي )  
> ولله الحمد أصبحت الآن على قدر معقول من العلم وصححت لنفسي أكثر من معلومة خاطئة  
> بفضل الله وبفضل أستاذي الكبير  
> منهجي : العلم أولا ثم البداية الحقيقية القوية  
> ...

 الخطوة التالية هى التدريب العملى على الديمو  حتى تصل لحد الاتقان لما تعلمته

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال..
> 1- كم يكون قياس المومنتم وكم يكون قياس الموفنج افرينج ( الفترة والازاحة) في استراتيجية الترند المكسور؟
> تتحياتي,,, وشكرا

 اخى الصاعقة المومنتم 14 الموفينج الفترة 9 -- Exponential  و 30 -- Exponential  و الازاحة  لا نغير فيها شئ تقبل ودى

----------


## بروكر

> اسمحلى يا ابو الاحناف اشاركك الدعوات الجميله دى   تفضل يا أخى برنامج افكسول سول الخاص بالشارتنج .... و هو به امكانيات مذهله بجد... بس تتعود عليه http://www.fxsol.com/trading_platform/charting.asp   ودى و تقديرى

 يعطيك العافيه
كلكم ماتقصرون ماشاءالله عليكم
بس انا عندي هذا البرنامج كيف افتح الشارتات
معليش بنتعبك
بس عشان نعطيك دعوى الحين باخر الليل  :Regular Smile:   
وشاكر لك يالغالي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يثيبك الجنه

   جزاكى الله مثل ما دعوتى و بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم احمد حنفي
> هل يمكن المتاجرة باستخدام القناة فقط
> وفقك الله

 اخى الكريم نعم تستطيع المتاجرة بالقنوات فقط ان كنت متمكن منها  و قادر على هذا الامر تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك كمان وكمان

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## بروكر

ارجو المعذر بنثقل عليكم شوي 
اولا:ماعرفت افتح اي شارت في برنام الفكسول
ثانيا: جدول مؤشر التدفق ماذا يعني؟
ولكم الشكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير    مساء الخير ،،،،   هناك بعض المصطلحات لأ افهمها  ما معنى ..........  التريلينج ستوب هو الوقف المتحرك مع السعر اتفضلى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html رينج هو مجرد اصطلاح معناه ان السعر يتحرك فى حدود معينة مش منطلق و طاير   سوينق هى تجارة العملة لمدة طويلة اكثر من يوم  مع تقديري ،،،،    معليش كمان سؤال     هل تقبل شركات الوساطة بفتح حسابين ( حقيقيين ) في نفس الوقت وماهي هذه الشركات؟؟؟؟

 نعم شركة fxcm تسمح بفتح حسابين حقيقين معا

----------


## خالد الفهد

> ارجو المعذر بنثقل عليكم شوي 
> اولا:ماعرفت افتح اي شارت في برنام الفكسول
> ثانيا: جدول مؤشر التدفق ماذا يعني؟
> ولكم الشكر

 بعد إذن حبيبنا الأستاذ  :Smile:

----------


## بروكر

> بعد إذن حبيبنا الأستاذ

   
طيب اخوي خالد الفهد ماعندي هذي الخانه
بس في خانه تحت مكتوب عليها
G.T.S Charting
وحاولت فيها
يقول اختار العمله ثم المده الزمنيه ومحال البيانات ونوع الجدول
ولم تنجح المحاوله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> احب اشكرك على مجهودك 
> لاكن حبيت اسال من فين اجيب البيانات حقت العملات عشان برنامج الميتاستوك لاني مبتدئ واحب اتعلم شويتين على العملات 
> لان بالعادة لما كنت بالسوق السعودي كنت ادخل على موقع سعودي ميتا وانزل منه بيانات السوق واطبقها على الميتا ستوك واعرف مسار الاسهم بأذن الله
> فا ياليت تخدمني بموقع انزل منه بيانات سوق العملات عشان اطبقها على الميتاستوك 
> معليش طولت بشرحي بس حبيت اوضح لك زين 
> وتقبل تحياتي
> ومشكور مقدما
> اخوك
> مستر ريال

 اخى الكريم نحن فى سوق العملات نتعامل مع برنامج الميتاتريد و هو يحتوى على البيانات من فضلك حمله من الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23926.html  و فى حالة اى استفسار ترانا حاضرين

----------


## خالد الفهد

> طيب اخوي خالد الفهد ماعندي هذي الخانه
> بس في خانه تحت مكتوب عليها
> G.T.S Charting
> وحاولت فيها
> يقول اختار العمله ثم المده الزمنيه ومحال البيانات ونوع الجدول
> ولم تنجح المحاوله

 طيب انت نزلت البرنامج  الخاص بالشارت ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد إذن حبيبنا الأستاذ

 اذن من مين يا استاذ ؟؟؟ انا تلميذك  و مرورك شرف لى و للموضوع

----------


## بروكر

> طيب انت نزلت البرنامج الخاص بالشارت ؟

 تفضل يا أخى برنامج افكسول سول الخاص بالشارتنج .... و هو به امكانيات مذهله بجد... بس تتعود عليه http://www.fxsol.com/trading_platform/charting.asp  هذا رد اخوي وليد الحلو بس يوم حملته هو نفس برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة فكسول هل في برنامج ثاني وشكور اخوي خالد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والرجاء من أخي أحمد التوضيح أكثر لو في نقص في الإجابة . وشكرا

 اخويا الكريم اشكرك جدا من قلبى لاهتمامك باخوانك 
التصحيح فى المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1456

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> علي ما أعتقد ممكن فتح أكثر من حساب حقيقي لنفس الشخص , وممكن تكون شركة FXSOL و شركة FXCM . وشكرا    انت الذي تقرر لو ينفع أو لأ , حسب النتائج التي تحققها بالعمل علي رسم القناة , فربما مع شخص أخر لا تناسبه , وربما معك تكون نتائجها ممتازة , لكن من وجهتي نظري انه لا يمكن الإعتماد فقط علي رسم القناة فقط من دون استخدام مؤشرات للتأكيد , وحتي تكون صفقتك أكثر نجاح . وشكرا

 صح لسانك
كلام صحيح 100%

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sakeerr   _السلام عليكم ياشباب  ماهي اول فترة تفتح في سوق العملات مثلا اليوم عندما يفتح السوق نكون في اي فترة_

  

> هذه هي فترات عمل السوق ::  الفترة الأوروبية :::::::::::: 10 صباحا - 6 مساءا. الفترة الأمريكية :::::::::::: 4 عصرا - 1 ليلا . الفترة الأسيوية :::::::::::: 12 ليلا - 8 صباحا. أو (3ص-11ص) مش متأكد 100%  هذه الأوقات بتوقيت السعودية , والرجاء من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في اي خطأ في الرد . وشكرا

 و لكن السوق النيوزلاندى و السوق الاسترالى يفتحان قبل السوق الاسيوى غير ان شهرتهم اقل من الاسيوى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير الغالي احمد حنفي
> سيدي الفاضل اقل مايمكن وصفك به
> انك شمس انارت للكثيرين طريق مظلم حالك السواد
> جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الجميل والعظيم الذي لايقدر بثمن
> فامثالك قليلون في الحياة. 
> عندي سؤال صغير
> انا مشترك في فكسول وابي اعرف كيف انزل الشارتات على برنامج الشركه  
> واكرر شكري لك 
> اخوك

   يا عم بروكر رد عليك الاستاذ/ وليد الحلو و استاذ الاساتذة و حكيم المنتدى / خالد الفهد يا بختك يا عم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اسمحلى يا ابو الاحناف اشاركك الدعوات الجميله دى   تفضل يا أخى برنامج افكسول سول الخاص بالشارتنج .... و هو به امكانيات مذهله بجد... بس تتعود عليه http://www.fxsol.com/trading_platform/charting.asp   ودى و تقديرى

 مشكور يا باشمهندس و منور الموضوع بجد

----------


## خالد الفهد

> تفضل يا أخى برنامج افكسول سول الخاص بالشارتنج .... و هو به امكانيات مذهله بجد... بس تتعود عليه http://www.fxsol.com/trading_platform/charting.asp  هذا رد اخوي وليد الحلو بس يوم حملته هو نفس برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة فكسول هل في برنامج ثاني وشكور اخوي خالد

 هذا  هو  البرنامج الان المفروض تكون عملت Setup للبرنامج و بعدها اغلق برنامج التداول ثم افتحه من جديد تجد الخانة التي ارفقت لك صورتها من قبل

----------


## بروكر

> يا عم بروكر رد عليك الاستاذ/ وليد الحلو و استاذ الاساتذة و حكيم المنتدى / خالد الفهد يا بختك يا عم

 ماتقصرون كلكم فيكم الخير والبركه
لكن ياليت تلقون لي حل  لشارت وهل في برنامج خاص غير برنامج التداول؟؟
و ابي اعرف  وش يعني مؤشر التدفق ؟؟وكيف يستفاد منه؟  
الشكر موصول للجميع

----------


## خالد الفهد

> اذن من مين يا استاذ ؟؟؟  انا تلميذك  و مرورك شرف لى و للموضوع

 العفو يا صاحبي بل أنا تلميذك

----------


## rain517

> علي ما أعتقد ممكن فتح أكثر من حساب حقيقي لنفس الشخص , وممكن تكون شركة FXSOL و شركة FXCM . وشكرا

 شكراً أخي pal على ردك   مع تقديري ،،،، :Thumb:

----------


## rain517

> نعم شركة fxcm   تسمح بفتح حسابين حقيقين معا

 صباح الخير أستاذي القدير :Icon31:    وربنا يفتح عليك  مع تقديري الفائق ،،، :015:

----------


## atef abo sofa

عندي سؤال هام جدا يا اخواني
ارجوا من السادة الافاضل الخبراء ايضاح كيف ارسم ترند بالميتاتريدر 4  وكيف اعرف نقاط الدفاع والمقاومة من علية 
وشكرا 
اخوكم عاطف ابو يوسف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماتقصرون كلكم فيكم الخير والبركه
> لكن ياليت تلقون لي حل لشارت وهل في برنامج خاص غير برنامج التداول؟؟
> و ابي اعرف وش يعني مؤشر التدفق ؟؟وكيف يستفاد منه؟  
> الشكر موصول للجميع

 المؤشر ده ما اعرفه ممكن ترفقه علشان نعرفه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال هام جدا يا اخواني
> ارجوا من السادة الافاضل الخبراء ايضاح كيف ارسم ترند بالميتاتريدر 4 وكيف اعرف نقاط الدفاع والمقاومة من علية 
> وشكرا 
> اخوكم عاطف ابو يوسف

 اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28257.html

----------


## بروكر

> المؤشر ده ما اعرفه   ممكن ترفقه علشان نعرفه

 استاذ احمد ماعرفت كيف ارفق الصوره؟؟؟

----------


## بروكر

استاذ احمد شوف المؤشر الي بالصوره في الرد 1457 
وفي سؤال هو عنده خانه اضافيه لشارتات غير موجوده عندي مع ان البرنامج الي محمله اخر اصدار؟؟؟ تعبني الفكسول

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اللى عايز مؤشر rsi مع تنبيه صوتى يعطى ضوت عند التقاطع 30 و 70 يالله يا جدعان مجانا و ببلاش

----------


## Ahmed Essam Z

شكرآآ جدآآآ على اهتمامك يا استاذ احمد حنفي وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد شوف المؤشر الي بالصوره في الرد 1457 
> وفي سؤال هو عنده خانه اضافيه لشارتات غير موجوده عندي مع ان البرنامج الي محمله اخر اصدار؟؟؟ تعبني الفكسول

 اخى بروكر اهلا بك معنا فى الرسم المرفق بمشاركة 1457 لا يوجد مؤشر و انما مجرد سهم يشير للمكان الذى تستدعى منه الخرائط فى برنامج فكسول   اخى بروكر ممكن تستخدم الميتا تريدر فذلك افضل من خرائط فكسول  و لرفع الملفات اصغط على  ارفاق ملف فى مشاركة  تحت امرك فى اى سؤال تقبل ودى

----------


## LEGEND

مساك الله بالخير اساذنا الفاضل 
1-استاذ ممكن تشرح لي معنى (الأتجاه العام للزوج) شرح وافي اذا امكن اصل عندي لبس في الموضوع ده.  
2-اين اجد المؤشر الذي اقوم بحفظة في الميتا تريدر...اصلي حفظت مؤشرين ولم اجدهم في خانة المؤشرات    تحيتي وتقديري.

----------


## LEGEND

مساك الله بالخير اساذنا الفاضل 
1-استاذ ممكن تشرح لي معنى (الأتجاه العام للزوج) شرح وافي اذا امكن اصل عندي لبس في الموضوع ده.  
2-اين اجد المؤشر الذي اقوم بحفظة في الميتا تريدر...اصلي حفظت مؤشرين ولم اجدهم في خانة المؤشرات    تحيتي وتقديري.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرآآ جدآآآ على اهتمامك يا استاذ احمد حنفي وجزاك الله خير

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساك الله بالخير اساذنا الفاضل 
> 1-استاذ ممكن تشرح لي معنى (الأتجاه العام للزوج) شرح وافي اذا امكن اصل عندي لبس في الموضوع ده.  تحيتي وتقديري.

   يص بقى اخويا بو عبد الله انا كنت زيك كدة  موضوع الترند العام مش داخل دماغى خالص و علشان كدة لما شرحته فى الدورة المتقدمة  تعمدت انى ادخله دماغ القارئ  بص كدة و قولى رأيك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=195 و المشاركات التالية لها

----------


## ABOALWALEED

كل التحية والاحترام الى الجميع 
ارجو الافادة ماذا يعني ان تكون الرافعة المالية 1:200
مع كل الاحترام
تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساك الله بالخير اساذنا الفاضل  
> 2-اين اجد المؤشر الذي اقوم بحفظة في الميتا تريدر...اصلي حفظت مؤشرين ولم اجدهم في خانة المؤشرات   تحيتي وتقديري.

 بعد ارفاق المؤشر 
اتبع الخطوات بالصورة
ان شاء الله تلاقيه
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخويا بو عبد الله
لما تلاقى المؤشر
اضغط عليه مرتين
تجده فى الشارت على طوووول

----------


## LEGEND

> يص بقى اخويا بو عبد الله انا كنت زيك كدة  موضوع الترند العام مش داخل دماغى خالص و علشان كدة لما شرحته فى الدورة المتقدمة  تعمدت انى ادخله دماغ القارئ  بص كدة و قولى رأيك https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=195  و المشاركات التالية لها

 استاذي..   يعني انا لو دخلت بيع والسعر في ارتفاع هل انا خالفت الاتجاه العام ولا ايه . مش شغلي انا قلت لك لبس وقد اعذر من انذر.

----------


## ابومالك

السلام عليكم  
اشتركت في شركة   http://www.migfx.com
لكن لم استطيع الدخول للبرنامج  لا يوجد كلمة سر واسم مستخدم

----------


## rain517

أستاذ أحمد  :Icon31:   لاحظت شئ في برنامج تداول شركة fxcm انه لما ادخل في عملية هيدج لزوج ما تفتح الصفقة وتقوم بإقفالها مباشرة في المراكز المقفلة وتحتسب طبعاً السبريد !!!! فإذا كانت الشركة لا تقوم بعمليات الهيدج فلماذ تقبل بفتح الصفقة ومن ثم اقفالها مباشره ؟؟؟؟ :Icon5:   سؤالي الثاني حول القناة السعرية ...هل يجب أن يكون الخط الآخر للقناة موازي للترند  :Icon5:    وشكراً ؟؟؟؟  مع تقديري،،،، :Clap:

----------


## LEGEND

استاذ.. لو استوفت الشروط للترند المكسور في الشارتين المرفقين ثم دخلت شراء، هل انا مع الاتجاه العام للزوج.؟؟ 
ارجو سعت صدرك استاذي.

----------


## LEGEND

استاذ.. اليوم بطولتي في الاسئلة  :012:   
وهذا الشارت الثاني

----------


## am37272

انا عامر متداول جديد  
ارجوا المساعدة بـ (Bar Chart) ، وما هي الاستفادة منه 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------


## star

هذا رسمي للقناه ارجو المساعده هل هو صحيح

----------


## star

وسوال اخر في ملف عندي اندكيتر يرسم القناه بس كيف اضيفه لبرنامج ميتا تريدر
صيغتهmq4

----------


## Fox

هل الاعتماد على الاندكاتورز شيء يمكن تجاوزه؟
ماهي أدق نقطة خروج جزاكم الله خيرا؟

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي عندي اسئلة جميلة,,, :012:  
1- ما هي الازواج التي لا تستخدم في استراتيجية الترند المكسور! :Thmbdn:  
2- ممكن تعلق وتبدي رأيك على الصورة المرفقة(شارت الترند المكسور)؟ :Thumb:  
3- رسم الخط يجب ان يكون على اطراف الشموع  ام اطراف الترند الحقيقي؟ :Icon31:  
لان الشموع تعطي مستويات غير حقيقية,,, :Doh:  
وشكرا.... :Icon26:   :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخويا  سمير  و اخويا احمد 
ســــــــــــــــؤال ضروري جدا لي
انا متفرغ للفوركس  واحب المضاربات السريعة وبعد قراءة اللينك بتاع الترند الرائع 
انا سوف استبدل  مؤشر الستوك استيك   وكذلك RSi    
بهذاين المؤشرين 
 commodity chanal index+ADX
ارجوا من السادة  الافادة وعند الله الجزاء

----------


## Fox

ماهي أدق وسيلة لمعرفة نقطة الخروج و شكرا

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي عندي اسئلة جميلة,,, 
> 1- ما هي الازواج التي لا تستخدم في استراتيجية الترند المكسور!  كل الأزواج ممكن العمل عليها في استراتيجية الترند المكسور ماعدا USD/JPY و EUR/GBP وذلك لبطئ حركتهما , وكثرة التذبذب. 
> 2- ممكن تعلق وتبدي رأيك على الصورة المرفقة(شارت الترند المكسور)؟  الرسم المرفق صغير جدا لا يمكنني رأيته ولكن علي ماأظن انه لزوج USD/JPY وهذا الزوج لا يتم العمل عليه في الاستراتيجية. 
> 3- رسم الخط يجب ان يكون على اطراف الشموع ام اطراف الترند الحقيقي؟  رسم الترند لايجب ان يكون فقط علي أطراف أو ذيول الشمعة يعني ممكن ترسم ترند أسفل الذيل العلوي أو السفلي المهم ان لا يتخطي رسم الترند جسم الشمعة فوقتها يعتبر الرسم خاطئ , يعني لاتوجد مشكلة لو تم قطع أعلي سعر أو أدني سعر بصورة بسيطة اثناء رسم الترند , وهناك أناس يرسمون الترند علي سعر الافتتاح او سعر الإغلاق وهذا صحيح وليس خطأ المهم ان لا يلمس الترند المرسوم جسم الشمعة لو كانت شمعة ارتكاز. وشكرا   
> لان الشموع تعطي مستويات غير حقيقية,,, 
> وشكرا....

 وأي استفسار انا حاضر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخويا سمير و اخويا احمد 
ســــــــــــــــؤال ضروري جدا لي
انا متفرغ للفوركس واحب المضاربات السريعة وبعد قراءة اللينك بتاع الترند الرائع 
انا سوف استبدل مؤشر الستوك استيك وكذلك RSi 
بهذاين المؤشرين 
commodity chanal index+ADX
ارجوا من السادة الافادة وعند الله الجزاء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم  
> اشتركت في شركة http://www.migfx.com
> لكن لم استطيع الدخول للبرنامج لا يوجد كلمة سر واسم مستخدم

  
اخى الكريم
احذف البرنامج اللى عندك
و عيد تحميله من النت تانى و عيد تنصيبه مرة اخرى
ان شاء الله يشتغل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد   لاحظت شئ في برنامج تداول شركة fxcm انه لما ادخل في عملية هيدج لزوج ما تفتح الصفقة وتقوم بإقفالها مباشرة في المراكز المقفلة وتحتسب طبعاً السبريد !!!! فإذا كانت الشركة لا تقوم بعمليات الهيدج فلماذ تقبل بفتح الصفقة ومن ثم اقفالها مباشره ؟؟؟؟  سؤالي الثاني حول القناة السعرية ...هل يجب أن يكون الخط الآخر للقناة موازي للترند    وشكراً ؟؟؟؟  مع تقديري،،،،

 شركة fxcm لا تقبل الهيدج اما لماذا تقبل طبعا علشان تكسب الاسبريد و بصراحة الهيدج سلاح خطير و مدمر لرأس المال   القناه السعرية لابد ان يكون الخط موازى  و تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخوة الكرام 
نواصل غدا
ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي.. يعني انا لو دخلت بيع والسعر في ارتفاع هل انا خالفت الاتجاه العام ولا ايه . مش شغلي انا قلت لك لبس وقد اعذر من انذر.

 اخى بو عبد الله الاتجاه العام للسعر يختلف عن السعر  تحت لا نبيع الا اذا كان السعر مرتفع و مستعد للنزول اما اذا كان السعر مستعد للصعود فلا نبيع من يحكم على استعداد السعر هو الاتجاه العام للسعر تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هذا رسمي للقناه ارجو المساعده هل هو صحيح

 الرسم صحيح
و جميل جدا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ.. لو استوفت الشروط للترند المكسور في الشارتين المرفقين ثم دخلت شراء، هل انا مع الاتجاه العام للزوج.؟؟ 
> ارجو سعت صدرك استاذي.

   اخى بو عبد الله فى الشارت الترند هابط اذا الدخول شراء يخالف القواعد الكلاسيكية و لكن انت هنا مدعوم بالاستراتيجية

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

دي علي شارت الساعه وبتقول السعر هيطلع من افقيه اكسبلسيون
واتجاه ستوك في الصعود 
ودي شارت نص ساعه بتقول هبوط قادم من افقيه اكسبلسيون واتجاه استوك نحو الهبوط 
الكلام ده صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> دي علي شارت الساعه وبتقول السعر هيطلع من افقيه اكسبلسيون
> واتجاه ستوك في الصعود  ودي شارت نص ساعه بتقول هبوط قادم من افقيه اكسبلسيون واتجاه استوك نحو الهبوط  الكلام ده صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  الجزء الاول صح الجزء التانى افقية الخط الذهبى مش معناها الهبوط معناها الترند ضعيف اما الشارت يبشر بارتفاع لان الشريط الاحمر صغير قوى يعنى ناوى يخضر يعنى ناوى يرتفع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا عامر متداول جديد   ارجوا المساعدة بـ (Bar Chart) ، وما هي الاستفادة منه   ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

   من حيث الاستخدام هو يشبه الشموع تماما و لكن هناك من يفضله عن الشموع على اى حال المهم اننا نعرف نحلل بار او شموع تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

نسيت ارحب بيك
اهلا بك اخى عامر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي عندي اسئلة جميلة,,, 
> 1- ما هي الازواج التي لا تستخدم في استراتيجية الترند المكسور! 
> 2- ممكن تعلق وتبدي رأيك على الصورة المرفقة(شارت الترند المكسور)؟ 
> 3- رسم الخط يجب ان يكون على اطراف الشموع ام اطراف الترند الحقيقي؟ 
> لان الشموع تعطي مستويات غير حقيقية,,, 
> وشكرا....

   اخونا بال قام بالاجابة يالنسبة لرسم الترند ليس من الضرورى ان يكون عند الاطراف قد يلمس جسم الشمعة تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هل الاعتماد على الاندكاتورز شيء يمكن تجاوزه؟
> ماهي أدق نقطة خروج جزاكم الله خيرا؟

   المؤشرات (الاندكيتورز) مجرد ادوات مساعدة  لك ان تأخذ بها  و لك ان تهملها اما نقط الخروج انتظرنى فى مشاركة قادمة تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخويا سمير و اخويا احمد 
> ســــــــــــــــؤال ضروري جدا لي
> انا متفرغ للفوركس واحب المضاربات السريعة وبعد قراءة اللينك بتاع الترند الرائع 
> انا سوف استبدل مؤشر الستوك استيك وكذلك RSi 
> بهذاين المؤشرين 
> commodity chanal index+ADX
> ارجوا من السادة الافادة وعند الله الجزاء

   اخويا عاطف استبدل و غير ما تشاء طالما انت مرتاح لهذا التغير و بالمناسبة  مؤشر  adx    و    cci من اقوى المؤشرات

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وسوال اخر في ملف عندي اندكيتر يرسم القناه بس كيف اضيفه لبرنامج ميتا تريدر
> صيغتهmq4

   اخويا ستار تأخرت عليك اتفضل الطريقة https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...187#post328187

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وأي استفسار انا حاضر

   ديما حاضر انشاء الله مشكور لمجهودك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/احمد حضرتك قلتلي في المشاركه رقم 1509
ان الشارت يبشر بارتفاع 
علي اساس ايه بالظبط 
بنتعلم!

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/احمد حضرتك قلتلي في المشاركه رقم 1509
> ان الشارت يبشر بارتفاع 
> علي اساس ايه بالظبط 
> بنتعلم!

 على اساس ان الشريط الاحمر صغير ( كان كبير و صغر) يعنى بادئ يخضر

----------


## أبومحمود

> اللى عايز مؤشر rsi مع تنبيه صوتى  يعطى ضوت عند التقاطع 30 و 70 يالله يا جدعان مجانا  و ببلاش

 أستاذي  ي كل شي
المؤشر  يعطي أسهم دخول وخروج  فوق الشموع   ومايعطي رسم المؤشر  ..   ولما نزلت المؤشر   لاحظت أن يدي  ينات     قبل الوصول   الى الخطين   30   أو  70     ياريت تعدل فيه .     
تحياتي

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر اخوي بال على الرد
جزاك الله خيرا,,,
وتشكر استاذي على الرد...
جزاكم الله خيرا..
وشكرا,,

----------


## malek

السلام عليكم ممكن أستاذ أحمد حنفي :Eh S(7):  تعطيني أفضل برنامج بيعطي الأرقام صحيحة وجزاك الله كل خير السلام عليكم

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم  ممكن أستاذ أحمد حنفي تعطيني أفضل برنامج بيعطي الأرقام صحيحة وجزاك الله كل خير  السلام عليكم

   اذا بتسأل على ميتا تريدر جيد انصحك بـ التريد  تفضل  لينك التحميل http://www.alforex.com/forex-trading-platform.aspx  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## star

الاخت (((شمريه وافتخر )) تسال تقول هل هذا يعتبر راس وكتفين مقلووبه 
ممكن تجاوبو على سوالها 
بس هلل ممكن لم يكتمل النموووذج ؟؟؟

----------


## بروكر

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير  استاذ احمد 
اولا:في اوقات يتغير  فيها اعلى سعر وادنى سعر 
هل هي اذا قفل سوق وفتح سوق ثاني او ايش؟؟ 
ثانيا: الحساب الاسلامي اذا قفل سوق وفتح الثاني يقفل العقود المفتوحه؟؟ 
ثالثا: مدى تاثير الخبر على العمله وكيف اعرف ان الخبر هذا مؤثر او لا؟؟ 
رابعا: احاول ارفق صوره وعند الرفع يقولي: فشل الرفع  او يعلق اذا ممكن حل لهذي المشكله؟؟ 
وشاكر لك  مجهودك وصبرك 
تلميذك/بروكر

----------


## pal

> ديما حاضر انشاء الله  مشكور لمجهودك

 تسلم أخي وأستاذي أحمد , والله يا أستاذ أحمد يعني أحيانا بلاقي أسئلة كثيرة عليك وانت لاتكن متصلا , لذلك بحب أساعدك بما لدي من خبرة بسيطة أمام خبرتك في الرد علي الأسئلة , وربنا لا يحرمنا منك يا أستاذ أحمد, وشكرا :Regular Smile:

----------


## rain517

أستاذ / أحمد مساء الخير  كنت اريد اسأل عن مؤشر الستوك ستيك هناك خطين احمر واخضر كل خط بيشير إلى ايه وهل هناك موضوع يشرح هذا المؤشر؟ وشكراً

----------


## Esllam

السلام عليكم استادي احمد حنفي اولا احب ان اشكرك من اعماق قلبي علي هده الروح الطيبة وادعيلك ان شاء الله بالتوفيق
اخي عندي سؤال اولا عندما تقوم من النوم و تبداء المضاربة اول شئ تفعله بالتاكيد ان تدهب الي الاخبار والتحاليل وعلئ ضؤها تقرر اي عملة تتاجر وايها تستبعد سؤالي هو من اين تاخد الاخبار وتحليلها كعادة يومية قبل ان تضارب اتمن ان اجد اجابة محددة لاعمل بها كل يوم

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذي.. اليوم ماعنديش ولا سؤال اليوم فقط انا جاي اقولك الف شكر ليك   وعسى الله يبارك فيك ولينا يخليك   وبالخير يجزيك   :Icon31:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر اخوي بال على الرد
> جزاك الله خيرا,,,
> وتشكر استاذي على الرد...
> جزاكم الله خيرا..
> وشكرا,,

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم  ممكن أستاذ أحمد حنفي تعطيني أفضل برنامج بيعطي الأرقام صحيحة وجزاك الله كل خير  السلام عليكم

 قام الباشمهندس / وليد بالرد الحلو فعلا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخت (((شمريه وافتخر )) تسال تقول هل هذا يعتبر راس وكتفين مقلووبه 
> ممكن تجاوبو على سوالها 
> بس هلل ممكن لم يكتمل النموووذج ؟؟؟

   تم الرد فى الموضوع الاصلى من الاستاذ / عباس بن فرناس

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

السلام عليكم .. لي سؤال يا اخوي احمد 
ما هو افضل اعدادات مؤشر الزجزاج التي من خلالها استطيع اكتشاف النماذج مثل الرأس و الكتفين او المثلثات و غيرها.. 
و لو هناك مؤشر افضل من الزجزاج ارجو منك ارساله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> مساء الخير استاذ احمد 
> اولا:في اوقات يتغير فيها اعلى سعر وادنى سعر 
> هل هي اذا قفل سوق وفتح سوق ثاني او ايش؟؟ انا مش فاهم قصدك و لكن عند قفل و فتح سوق لا يتغير اعلى سعر وادنى سعر 
> ثانيا: الحساب الاسلامي اذا قفل سوق وفتح الثاني يقفل العقود المفتوحه؟؟ لا يقفل العقود المفتوحه تبقى مفتوحة و لكن لا يحسب فوائد عليها 
> ثالثا: مدى تاثير الخبر على العمله وكيف اعرف ان الخبر هذا مؤثر او لا؟؟ جدول للاخبار فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29092.html 
> رابعا: احاول ارفق صوره وعند الرفع يقولي: فشل الرفع او يعلق اذا ممكن حل لهذي المشكله؟؟ 
> وشاكر لك مجهودك وصبرك 
> تلميذك/بروكر

 اضغط الصورة بصورة zip او rar

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تسلم أخي وأستاذي أحمد , والله يا أستاذ أحمد يعني أحيانا بلاقي أسئلة كثيرة عليك وانت لاتكن متصلا , لذلك بحب أساعدك بما لدي من خبرة بسيطة أمام خبرتك في الرد علي الأسئلة , وربنا لا يحرمنا منك يا أستاذ أحمد, وشكرا

 تسلم اخى بال و يعلم الله كم انا سعيد بردودك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم .. لي سؤال يا اخوي احمد 
> ما هو افضل اعدادات مؤشر الزجزاج التي من خلالها استطيع اكتشاف النماذج مثل الرأس و الكتفين او المثلثات و غيرها.. 
> و لو هناك مؤشر افضل من الزجزاج ارجو منك ارساله

   اخى الكريم انا لا اتعامل مع الزجزاج و لا اثق به  فى الرابط معلومات طيبة تفضل http://www.metatrader.info/node/140

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ / أحمد مساء الخير  كنت اريد اسأل عن مؤشر الستوك ستيك هناك خطين احمر واخضر كل خط بيشير إلى ايه وهل هناك موضوع يشرح هذا المؤشر؟ وشكراً

 تحت امرك شرح مبسط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...66&postcount=3  شرح اخر بالمرفقات  و اى خدمة 24 ساعة فى اليوم 7 ايام فى الاسبوع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استادي احمد حنفي اولا احب ان اشكرك من اعماق قلبي علي هده الروح الطيبة وادعيلك ان شاء الله بالتوفيق
> اخي عندي سؤال اولا عندما تقوم من النوم و تبداء المضاربة اول شئ تفعله بالتاكيد ان تدهب الي الاخبار والتحاليل وعلئ ضؤها تقرر اي عملة تتاجر وايها تستبعد سؤالي هو من اين تاخد الاخبار وتحليلها كعادة يومية قبل ان تضارب اتمن ان اجد اجابة محددة لاعمل بها كل يوم

 جدول الاخبار تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=29092

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> استاذي.. اليوم ماعنديش ولا سؤال اليوم فقط انا جاي اقولك الف شكر ليك وعسى الله يبارك فيك ولينا يخليك وبالخير يجزيك

 ربنا يخليك اخويا بو عبد الله

----------


## بروكر

يعطيك العافيه استاذ احمد حنفي على الاجوبه
ارفقة صورة مؤشر التدفق 
ان شاءالله تقدر تشوفه 
وتشرحلي اياه والف شكر لك يالغالي

----------


## بروكر

استاذي الفاضل  بنسبه لتغير اعلى سعر مثل الGPB/USD
ان اعلى سعر له1.9966  والحين هو 1.9901
وادنى سعر كان 1.9922   والحين هو 1.9885
ممكن تشرحلي ليش تغير اعلى وادنى سعر   
واعذرني ثقلت عليك بالاسئله بس مالنا الا انت بعد الله 
تلميذك بروكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخويا بروكر
احنا بنتناقش على اساس
هو برنامج ميتاتريدر و اخوانه
اذا كان موجود عندك كان بها
و ان لم يكن حمله من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1522
و بعد ما تحمله لينا كلام 
تقبل ودى

----------


## malek

السلام عليكم  جزاكم الله خيرا على الجواب  وتحياتي لجميع أعضاء المنتدى الفاضل  حبيت أتحارشكم بالمنتدى الحلو  وأرمي السلام على الجميع من دون أستثناء ناقصنا دعواتكم  الله يحميكم  ويكشف عن بصيرتكم  ووفقكم الله عز وجل بما يحبه ويرضاه تحياتي وأشواقي  أخوكم مالك  السلام عليكم

----------


## بروكر

> اخويا بروكر
> احنا بنتناقش على اساس
> هو برنامج ميتاتريدر و اخوانه
> اذا كان موجود عندك كان بها
> و ان لم يكن حمله من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1522
> و بعد ما تحمله لينا كلام 
> تقبل ودى

 يعطيك العافيه استاذ احمد البرنامج موجود عندي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعطيك العافيه استاذ احمد البرنامج موجود عندي

 جميل قوى يبقى كلامنا هيكون على رسوماته
فى شارت الساعة لاى زوج 
متى يتغير اعلى و اقل سعر؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم   جزاكم الله خيرا على الجواب  وتحياتي لجميع أعضاء المنتدى الفاضل  حبيت أتحارشكم بالمنتدى الحلو  وأرمي السلام على الجميع من دون أستثناء ناقصنا دعواتكم  الله يحميكم  ويكشف عن بصيرتكم  ووفقكم الله عز وجل بما يحبه ويرضاه تحياتي وأشواقي  أخوكم مالك   السلام عليكم

 شكرا يا اخى مالك
السلام وصلنا

----------


## TameGwy

سؤال سريع أستاذى الله يبارك لك....... 
كيف ممكن أغلق كل العقود المفتوحة فى الميتاتريد ( أكثر من 20 عمليه على أكثر من عملة ) مرة واحدة .....

----------


## TameGwy

سؤال سريع أستاذى الله يبارك لك....... 
كيف ممكن أغلق كل العقود المفتوحة فى الميتاتريد ( أكثر من 20 عمليه على أكثر من عملة ) مرة واحدة .....

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال سريع أستاذى الله يبارك لك.......   كيف ممكن أغلق كل العقود المفتوحة فى الميتاتريد ( أكثر من 20 عمليه على أكثر من عملة ) مرة واحدة .....

 بصراحة لا يوجد فى البرنامج بشكل مباشر و لكن يوجد فى اوامر اللغة امر يغلق العقود عند سعر او زمن معين تقبل ودى

----------


## atef abo sofa

عندي سؤال من فضلكم 
في مؤشر ADX
ماذا يعني  ان منحنى ال DI+    اعلى من20  او اقل
وكذالك منحنى DI- اعلى من 20 او اقل 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال من فضلكم 
> في مؤشر ADX
> ماذا يعني ان منحنى ال DI+ اعلى من20 او اقل
> وكذالك منحنى DI- اعلى من 20 او اقل 
> وجزاكم الله خير

   اخويا عاطف المستوى 20 و اربعين لهما علاقة فقط بخط الترند اما الخطان الاخران ليس له علاقة بهما كان هذا هو الموجز و اليك الموضوع بالتفصيل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...71&postcount=7

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

لا يأس مع الحياه لا حياه مع اليأس ان خفت ما تعملشي  و ان عملت ما تخافشي هكذا تعلمنا وأضيف ان لم تعمل ماتحب فلابد انتحب ما تعمل هتقولولي ده من ايه اقولكم معرفش هو كده خلاص اتجننت بس هجيبها انشاء الله هجيبها ما كانتش اصعب من اللي قبلها.........اصرار بالعافيه :Drive1:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

معلش ا/ احمد انا اسف نسيت اسلم عليك شغلانه بنت 60*70 نسيتني اسمي بس وراها مش سايبها (بالعقل برده) لابد من المخمخه :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:   :013:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لا يأس مع الحياه لا حياه مع اليأس ان خفت ما تعملشي  و ان عملت ما تخافشي هكذا تعلمنا وأضيف ان لم تعمل ماتحب فلابد انتحب ما تعمل هتقولولي ده من ايه اقولكم معرفش هو كده خلاص اتجننت بس هجيبها انشاء الله هجيبها ما كانتش اصعب من اللي قبلها.........اصرار بالعافيه

   كلامك صح ركز  مخمخ و ان شاء الله هتوصل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

كنت عاوز اعرف الشكل ده من الموجات مع هذه القناه مع استوك مع اكسبليسيون
مش كل ده بيقول صعود 
اشكرك استاذي القديييييير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الستيك
و القناه بيقولوا طلوع
صح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ارجو التعليق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

كدة طلوع بالتلاتة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الله يبشرك بالخير دايما      يا ناصفني.......دايما يبقي مشكلتي الاستعجال والتفكير الزايد عن حده :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يبشرك بالخير دايما يا ناصفني.......دايما يبقي مشكلتي الاستعجال والتفكير الزايد عن حده

   كدة صح الاستعجال و التردد هما اعداء الفوركس

----------


## atef abo sofa

احمد باشا بعد جزيل الشكر على الردود السابقة عندي سؤال 
بالنسبة للاعداد لمؤشر ADX لونا عملت البيريود من 14  الي 5  ماذا يكون الفارق وما معنى اصلا 14 
وكذلك بالنسبة لمؤشر الCCI
وجزاكم اللله كل الخير

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح/مساء....الفل علي حسب ما توصلك ا/احمد عم المنتدي كله

----------


## tito7600

اولا: انا زعلان منك  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...=16644&page=73 وعشان تصالحنى بقى قولى ازاى نعتمد اعادة الاختبار يعنى مجرد التذبذب فى نطاق السعر يعتبر اعادة اختبار ؟ ولا الابتعاد عن السعر ثم الرجوع تانى ؟ ولو الابتعاد يبقى حوالى كام نقطه؟

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/ احمد هل يوجد شركه تتعامل بالميتا تريد والذهب والفضه عاوز احلل الذهب والفضه بمؤشرات الانفجار

----------


## tefa7up

استاذى الفاضل   :Regular Smile:  الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه لما تفعله للوقوف بجوارنا نحن المبتدئون  :Regular Smile:    اود ان اعرف متى يصبح المبتدىء قادر على فتح حساب حقيقى ؟  وذلك لان كثيرا ما يقرئون من المواضيع ويدخلون فى المتاجره الحقيقيه وبعد ذلك يخسرون مالديهم من مال .!!!!  فكيف نعرف المنهج الصحيح لكى ننجح فى الامتحان.

----------


## بروكر

> جميل قوى يبقى كلامنا هيكون على رسوماته
> فى شارت الساعة لاى زوج 
> متى يتغير اعلى و اقل سعر؟

 سلام عليكم
مساء الخير 
اصبح عندي ادمان لهذا المنتدى وبذات لصفحه هذي
وضحت المعلومه ياستاذنا 
بالنسبه للموفين افريج افضل عدد ايام كم ؟؟
يعني هل ممكن نطبق 200 يوم على افريم الساعه او الاربع ساعات والخمسين يوم على اليوم والاسبوع ومدى قوت كل واحد فيهم 
وفي سؤالين تعبوني
كيف احذف الخطوط الي اضفتها على الشارت؟؟ يعني مثلا اضفت خط يمثل الدعم وقررت امسح من الرسمه كيف؟؟ وكمان فيبوناتشي نفس الطريقه
في اصوات لتنبيه تنبه على ايش؟؟ 
الله لاايحرمنا منك ياستاذنا 
تلميذك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخويا professional  اتفضل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ايه ده ا/احمد مش فاهم حاجه يعني ممكن اضيف الدهب

----------


## atef abo sofa

احمد باشا بعد جزيل الشكر على الردود السابقة عندي سؤال 
بالنسبة للاعداد لمؤشر ADX لونا عملت البيريود من 14 الي 5 ماذا يكون الفارق وما معنى اصلا 14 
وكذلك بالنسبة لمؤشر الCCI
وجزاكم اللله كل الخير

----------


## يارب ترزقه

اتمنى أن اجد الاجابه من احد المختصين  هناك جدول يوضع بالمنتدى بكشل يومي يوضح الدعم والمقاومه ونقطة الاتكاز للعملات الرئيسيه وانا اعرف جيدا كيفية حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ولكن عندي بعض الاسئله اتمنى أن اجد الاجابه عليها س1 : الدعم والمقاومه تختلف من فريم لآخر فعلى أي فريم الجدول الموضوع؟ س2 : في حساب نقطة الارتكاز تكون المعادله كالتالي ( اعلى نقطه + ادنى نقطه + سعر الاغلاق)/3 ولكن ما المقصود بالاغلاق هل اغلاق آخر شمعه ام متوسط الاغلاق ام ماذا؟ س3: اعلى نقطه و ادنى نقطه من اين نبدأ بها لان لو رجعنا بالشارت للخلف هناك مئات الاعلى والادنى؟ ارجو افادتي وشكراًِ

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/ احمد ياتري هبوط الولار امام الين ده هيستمر ولا ايه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> احمد باشا بعد جزيل الشكر على الردود السابقة عندي سؤال 
> بالنسبة للاعداد لمؤشر ADX لونا عملت البيريود من 14 الي 5 ماذا يكون الفارق وما معنى اصلا 14 
> وكذلك بالنسبة لمؤشر الCCI
> وجزاكم اللله كل الخير

   الفترة الزمنية فى كل مؤشر  هى عدد الشموع من الشارت الحالى و التى يقوم المؤشر بعمل الحسابات عليها يعنى لما اقول متوسط 50 يعنى ان احسب المتوسط لخمسين شمعة  فى شارت اليومى يبقم 50 يوم و فى شارت الساعة يبقوم 50 ساعة  و هكذا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صباح/مساء....الفل علي حسب ما توصلك ا/احمد عم المنتدي كله

   ايا كان الوقت صباح العسل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/ احمد هل يوجد شركه تتعامل بالميتا تريد والذهب والفضه عاوز احلل الذهب والفضه بمؤشرات الانفجار

 التريد 4  يوجد به فضة XAGUSD و ذهب XAUUSD كمان  و لولى و مرجان لو عايز

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يا خبر ابيض اسئلتي عاوزالهل منتدي لوحدها

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ه/احمد انت نسيتني في الرابط؟

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

قل د/احمد ولا تقل أ/احمد هنا القاهره......... :Thumb:

----------


## يارب ترزقه

استاذي الفاضل / احمد حنفي
ارجو عدم اهمال رسالتي التي ارسلتها لك في الصفحه السابقه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اولا: انا زعلان منك     https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...=16644&page=73 وعشان تصالحنى بقى قولى ازاى نعتمد اعادة الاختبار يعنى مجرد التذبذب فى نطاق السعر يعتبر اعادة اختبار ؟ ولا الابتعاد عن السعر ثم الرجوع تانى ؟  ولو الابتعاد يبقى حوالى كام نقطه؟

 اولا: انا زعلان منك  :Yikes3:   :Yikes3:   لانك لازم تقدر ظروفى وعشان تصالحنى بقى لازم تبعت لى سندوتشين لحمة  :Icon3:   اعادة الاختبار يبدء بكسر مقاومة او دعم او ترند ما ثم يبتعد عنه  و فجاءة يعود ليلامسه  ثم يبدء فى الارتاد كل اللى مكتوب بالازرق لازم يتحقق علشان اقول اعادة اختبار 
و متزعلش منى
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> قل د/احمد ولا تقل أ/احمد هنا القاهره.........

 اشكرك اخويا ابراهيم
بس الافضل قل أحمد 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذى الفاضل  الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه لما تفعله للوقوف بجوارنا نحن المبتدئون    اود ان اعرف متى يصبح المبتدىء قادر على فتح حساب حقيقى ؟  وذلك لان كثيرا ما يقرئون من المواضيع ويدخلون فى المتاجره الحقيقيه وبعد ذلك يخسرون مالديهم من مال .!!!!   فكيف نعرف المنهج الصحيح لكى ننجح فى الامتحان.

 و الله يا اخويا تيفا سؤلك جميل جدا و احلى من السفن اب اخى الكريم حد ادنى للشغل على التجريبى 6 شهور مهما كانت نتائجك اما الحد الاقصى الذى يجعلك تفتح حساب حقيقى فعلا يرجع ليك لو لقيت عندك ثبات اتزانى و ما تتهزش مع حركة السعر  يعنى لو حسيت بنفسك "معلم" بجد مش هزار  يبقى افتح حساب حقيقى بس بعد الشهور الستة ما يكونوا خلصوا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سلام عليكم
> مساء الخير 
> اصبح عندي ادمان لهذا المنتدى وبذات لصفحه هذي
> وضحت المعلومه ياستاذنا انا كمان بحب اسئلتك جدابالنسبه للموفين افريج افضل عدد ايام كم ؟؟
> يعني هل ممكن نطبق 200 يوم على افريم الساعه او الاربع ساعات والخمسين يوم على اليوم والاسبوع ومدى قوت كل واحد فيهم المتوسط المتحرك Moving Average الاعدادات المستثمر قصير المدى : 21 – 50 - 55 يوم المستثمر متوسط المدى : 50 - 100 يوم المستثمر طويل المدى : 100 - 200 يوم  وفي سؤالين تعبوني
> كيف احذف الخطوط الي اضفتها على الشارت؟؟ يعني مثلا اضفت خط يمثل الدعم وقررت امسح من الرسمه كيف؟؟ وكمان فيبوناتشي نفس الطريقه بس اضغط Back space لاقيه فوق انتر (ادخال) على طول  فى لوحة المفاتيحفي اصوات لتنبيه تنبه على ايش؟؟ 
> الله لاايحرمنا منك ياستاذنا 
> تلميذك

 التنبيه الصوتى بيكون تابع للمؤشر الموجود اذا تقاطع الموفينج يصدر تنبيه صوتى و هكذا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ايه ده ا/احمد مش فاهم حاجه يعني ممكن اضيف الدهب

 طبعا تضيف الدهب و الفضة كمان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> احمد باشا بعد جزيل الشكر على الردود السابقة عندي سؤال  
> بالنسبة للاعداد لمؤشر ADX لونا عملت البيريود من 14 الي 5 ماذا يكون الفارق وما معنى اصلا 14 
> وكذلك بالنسبة لمؤشر الCCI 
> وجزاكم اللله كل الخير

 اخويا عاطف انا رديت على السؤال

----------


## shamstec

ياسلام
اخيرا لقيت موضوع للمبتدئين
وكمان احمد بك
تسجيل حضور
وعاوز اتعلم الفوركس بجد وافتح حساب ووو
تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اتمنى أن اجد الاجابه من احد المختصين  هناك جدول يوضع بالمنتدى بكشل يومي يوضح الدعم والمقاومه ونقطة الاتكاز للعملات الرئيسيه وانا اعرف جيدا كيفية حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ولكن عندي بعض الاسئله اتمنى أن اجد الاجابه عليها س1 : الدعم والمقاومه تختلف من فريم لآخر فعلى أي فريم الجدول الموضوع؟  السؤال ده يجوبك عليه صاحب الموضوع مش اناس2 : في حساب نقطة الارتكاز تكون المعادله كالتالي ( اعلى نقطه + ادنى نقطه + سعر الاغلاق)/3 ولكن ما المقصود بالاغلاق هل اغلاق آخر شمعه ام متوسط الاغلاق ام ماذا؟ الكلام صحيح ممكن على اخر شمعة يومى مثلا و ارسم الخطوط على فريم الساعة و ممكن على متوسط عدة شمعات بس هنا هيكون فى المؤشر خاصية الاعدادات اقصد اقول لك ان كلا الطريقتين ممكن س3: اعلى نقطه و ادنى نقطه من اين نبدأ بها لان لو رجعنا بالشارت للخلف هناك مئات الاعلى والادنى؟  ارجو افادتي وشكراًِ

 لو على اليومى يبقى اعلى و ادنى نقطة فى اليوم السابقو لو على الاسبوعى نفس الشئ فى الاسبوع السابق و هكذا و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ياسلام
> اخيرا لقيت موضوع للمبتدئين
> وكمان احمد بك
> تسجيل حضور
> وعاوز اتعلم الفوركس بجد وافتح حساب ووو
> تحياتى

 ووووو و انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي الفاضل / احمد حنفي
> ارجو عدم اهمال رسالتي التي ارسلتها لك في الصفحه السابقه

 انا اقدر اهمل اسئلتك و لا اسئلة اى واحد من الاخوان انا بس برد بالترتيب ...... بقدر الامكان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/ احمد ياتري هبوط الولار امام الين ده هيستمر ولا ايه

   مفيش حاجة بتستمر لا فى الفوركس و لا فى غيره دوام الحال من المحال

----------


## atef abo sofa

د كتور احمد   ما لاناش غيرك يستحملنا  سامحنا واجرك عند الله
سؤال
عاوز مؤشر اعرف منه اتجاة الترند up/Down
للمضارب قصير المى 
وجزاك الله سعة الرزق وامان القبر ونور الجنة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا خبر ابيض اسئلتي عاوزالهل منتدي لوحدها

 انا تحت امرك اسئل زى ما انت عايز   

> ه/احمد انت نسيتني في الرابط؟

 مقدرش انساك اتفضل الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1522

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> د كتور احمد ما لاناش غيرك يستحملنا سامحنا واجرك عند الله
> سؤال
> عاوز مؤشر اعرف منه اتجاة الترند up/Down
> للمضارب قصير المى 
> وجزاك الله سعة الرزق وامان القبر ونور الجنة

 ادور لك فى الكرتونة بس ليه ما ترسمش الترند بيدك اذا قاع اعلى من قاع يبقى الترند صاعد و نرسم الخط تحتهم و اذا قمة ادنى من قمة يبقى الترند هابط و نرسم الخط فوق منهم و لو لسة مش عارف اسئلنى تانى وتالت و رابع لو حبيت انا تحت امرك

----------


## atef abo sofa

الله مايحرمني منك

----------


## بروكر

سلام عليكم
يسعدلي صباحك ياستاذ احمد
بستغل وجودك الحين في المنتدى وبارفق شارتين  
وابي رايك وش الاتجاه العام وايش توقعات من هذا الشارت في انتظارك يالغالي 
تلميذك

----------


## بروكر

جمعه مباركه لك استاذي ولجيمع من في المنتد تصبحون على خير ياوجيه الخير  
وفي انتظار ردك انا اقول ان الشارتين يقولون ارتفـــــــــــــاع  ان شاء الله يكون 
كلامي صح واذا كان صح  راح ابدا اشتغل بالحساب الحقيقي يوم الاثنين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله مايحرمني منك

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سلام عليكم
> يسعدلي صباحك ياستاذ احمد
> بستغل وجودك الحين في المنتدى وبارفق شارتين  
> وابي رايك وش الاتجاه العام وايش توقعات من هذا الشارت في انتظارك يالغالي 
> تلميذك

 الاتجاه فعلا متوقع له الصعود و لكن الكلمة الاخيرة للسوق لذلك لا انصح بالعجلة تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جمعه مباركه لك استاذي ولجيمع من في المنتد تصبحون على خير ياوجيه الخير  
> وفي انتظار ردك انا اقول ان الشارتين يقولون ارتفـــــــــــــاع ان شاء الله يكون 
> كلامي صح واذا كان صح راح ابدا اشتغل بالحساب الحقيقي يوم الاثنين

 لا يا صاحبى ان مش معاك لازم 6 شهور على الاقل تجريبى

----------


## بو خالد

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته عندي سؤالين صغار لو سمحتم الاول: كيف أقوم بتعديل مشاركاتي مع العلم انه لايوجد كلمة تعديل في المشاركات او الردود الثاني: كيفية ارفاق صوره في المشاركه تظهر علي طول غير ارفاق ملف وشكرا :Smile:

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  عندي سؤالين صغار لو سمحتم الاول: كيف أقوم بتعديل مشاركاتي مع العلم انه لايوجد كلمة تعديل في المشاركات او الردود  التعديل مسموح لك فقط لمدة 30 دقيقة منذ وضع الموضوع , بعد ذلك لا يسمح لك بالتعديل في المشاركة التي وضعتها.  الثاني: كيفية ارفاق صوره في المشاركه تظهر علي طول غير ارفاق ملف  لازم تحمل الصورة علي موقع تحميل صورومن ثم الضغط علي زر إضافة رابط ويتم إلصاق الرابط الذي حملت عليه الصورة ,ولكن أغلب مواقع تحميل الصور يعطوك مدة 30 يوم وبعد هيك بتم حذف الصورة .   وشكرا

 ولو في تعديل أخي أحمد الرجاء التعديل وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحه جيدة , عندي سؤال أو استفسار بسيط :  الاحظ ان شركة الوساطة التي تتعامل معها اخي أحمد هي FXCM فما رأيك في هذه الشركة , حيث انه تم كتابة موضوع عن الشركة ومساوئها ,انا بعمل مع الشركة FXCM علي الحساب التجريبي لي حوالي 5 أشهر وبالفعل لاحظت بعض العيوب التي تم طرحها في الموضوع , فأنا مش عارف وقت فتح الحساب الحقيقي هل أبقي معها أم أشوف شركة اخري مثل FXSOL , هل تصادفك هذه المشاكل المطروحه في الموضوع أم لأ . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29014.html

----------


## tito7600

> اولا: انا زعلان منك     لانك لازم تقدر ظروفى وعشان تصالحنى بقى لازم تبعت لى سندوتشين لحمة   اعادة الاختبار يبدء بكسر مقاومة او دعم او ترند ما ثم يبتعد عنه  و فجاءة يعود ليلامسه  ثم يبدء فى الارتاد كل اللى مكتوب بالازرق لازم يتحقق علشان اقول اعادة اختبار  و متزعلش منى  و تقبل ودى

 ماشى نعديها المره دى عموما متشكرين  يا عمنا  :Inlove:  وبالنسبه لموضوع اللحمه ده اوعدك مع اول سحب من رصيدى (لو كان فيه سحب) ليك عندى سندويتش وبطاطس وكاتشب

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اساذي الكريم .. توجد خطوط توضع على الشارت مكتوب تحت كل واحد weekly  وعلى اليمين رقم وحرف .. احصلهم فين دول  :Doh:   
وشكرا

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اساذي الكريم .. توجد خطوط توضع على الشارت مكتوب تحت كل واحد weekly وعلى اليمين رقم وحرف .. احصلهم فين دول   
> وشكرا

 السلام عليكم أخي بو عبد الله هذه عبارة عن خطوط الفايبوناتشي ويتم رسمها إما يدويا أو باستخدام مؤشر خاص يقوم برسم خطوط الفايبوناتشي وهذا هو المؤشر في المرفقة . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ولو في تعديل أخي أحمد الرجاء التعديل وشكرا

 تعديل بسيط قوى انه يوجد فى المنتدى مرطز لرفع الصور انظر الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  عندي سؤالين صغار لو سمحتم الاول: كيف أقوم بتعديل مشاركاتي مع العلم انه لايوجد كلمة تعديل في المشاركات او الردود الثاني: كيفية ارفاق صوره في المشاركه تظهر علي طول غير ارفاق ملف  وشكرا

   كدة تم الرد تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## pal

> تعديل بسيط قوى  انه يوجد فى المنتدى مركز لرفع الصور انظر الصورة

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي التوضيح  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحه جيدة , عندي سؤال أو استفسار بسيط :  الاحظ ان شركة الوساطة التي تتعامل معها اخي أحمد هي FXCM فما رأيك في هذه الشركة , حيث انه تم كتابة موضوع عن الشركة ومساوئها ,انا بعمل مع الشركة FXCM علي الحساب التجريبي لي حوالي 5 أشهر وبالفعل لاحظت بعض العيوب التي تم طرحها في الموضوع , فأنا مش عارف وقت فتح الحساب الحقيقي هل أبقي معها أم أشوف شركة اخري مثل FXSOL , هل تصادفك هذه المشاكل المطروحه في الموضوع أم لأ . وشكرا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29014.html

 اخويا/  بال نعم اتعامل مع هذه الشركة و لكنى افكر حاليا و جديا الى التحويل لفكسول

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماشى نعديها المره دى عموما متشكرين   يا عمنا  وبالنسبه لموضوع اللحمه ده اوعدك مع اول سحب من رصيدى (لو كان فيه سحب)  ليك عندى سندويتش وبطاطس وكاتشب

   انا مش عايز كاتشب

----------


## @@ريال@@

> اخويا/ بال  نعم اتعامل مع هذه الشركة  و لكنى افكر حاليا و جديا الى التحويل لفكسول

   بدون تردد حول

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اساذي الكريم .. توجد خطوط توضع على الشارت مكتوب تحت كل واحد weekly وعلى اليمين رقم وحرف .. احصلهم فين دول   
> وشكرا

 بس كدة  ابشر  و على خشمى و تحت امرك اتفضل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بدون تردد حول

   ماشى يا باشا

----------


## pal

> اخويا/ بال  نعم اتعامل مع هذه الشركة  و لكنى افكر حاليا و جديا الى التحويل لفكسول

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد ووصلت الفكره تماما , والحمد لله أني تنبهت للموضوع قبل الوقوع في , ونفس المشاكل واجهتني أيضا مع شركة إيزي فوركس أيام ماكنت فاتح الحساب معهم. شكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد ووصلت الفكره تماما , والحمد لله أني تنبهت للموضوع قبل الوقوع في , ونفس المشاكل واجهتني أيضا مع شركة إيزي فوركس أيام ماكنت فاتح الحساب معهم. شكرا

 ايزى فوركس مش شركة دول عصابة يابا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح الفل ياباشا شغل العملات ده عوزله فانوس فنوس ايه دا عاوز علاء الدين نفسه بس علي فكر شغل الدهب اكتر استقرار مع مؤشر الانفجار

----------


## LEGEND

> بس كدة   ابشر  و على خشمى و تحت امرك  اتفضل

 اشكرك استاذي الكريم اشكرك جدا ويسلم خشمك يالغالي..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صباح الفل ياباشا شغل العملات ده عوزله فانوس فنوس ايه دا عاوز علاء الدين نفسه بس علي فكر شغل الدهب اكتر استقرار مع مؤشر الانفجار

 ما شاء الله

----------


## LEGEND

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحه جيدة , عندي سؤال أو استفسار بسيط :  الاحظ ان شركة الوساطة التي تتعامل معها اخي أحمد هي FXCM فما رأيك في هذه الشركة , حيث انه تم كتابة موضوع عن الشركة ومساوئها ,انا بعمل مع الشركة FXCM علي الحساب التجريبي لي حوالي 5 أشهر وبالفعل لاحظت بعض العيوب التي تم طرحها في الموضوع , فأنا مش عارف وقت فتح الحساب الحقيقي هل أبقي معها أم أشوف شركة اخري مثل FXSOL , هل تصادفك هذه المشاكل المطروحه في الموضوع أم لأ . وشكرا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29014.html

 همسه لاخي بال.. لاتنسى ان فريق السلاحف يتعامل مع اف اكس سول.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك استاذي الكريم اشكرك جدا ويسلم خشمك يالغالي..

 سلمت و الله

----------


## pal

> ايزى فوركس مش شركة  دول عصابة يابا

 هههههههههههههههه والله غير بالفعل هذول عصابة , والحمد لله مش هالمبلغ الكبير إلي خسرتوا معهم المهم الواحد تعلم , مشكور أخي العزيز أحمد علي الرد ... :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

> همسه لاخي بال.. لاتنسى ان فريق السلاحف يتعامل مع اف اكس سول.

 تسلم أخي بو عبد الله وعارف انوا نحن في الفريق بنشتغل مع شركة FXSOL , بس حبيت أتأكد من موضوع قرأتوا عن شركة FXCM , فقط حتي أعرف شركات وساطة الصحيحة من الكاذبه, وحتي لا أقع في المطب إلي وقع في غيري  :013:  .

----------


## atef abo sofa

عندي سؤال هام جدا لي
ما هوافضل مؤشر  تعامل مع  اليورو/ باوند  
وهل يوجد زوج عملة يكون عكسة في الاتجاة
مع الشكر -------- 
تعبنكوا معانا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> عندي سؤال هام جدا لي
> ما هوافضل مؤشر تعامل مع اليورو/ باوند 
> وهل يوجد زوج عملة يكون عكسة في الاتجاة
> مع الشكر -------- 
> تعبنكوا معانا

 جرب مؤشر الانفجار السعري ولا تعمل الا علي ساعات الانفجار 
يعني خد نقاط الانفجار وقول للسوق بايباي اشوفك الانفجار القادم هذا هو النظام الامن بدون طمع بدون اخر قطره في السوق
[ATTACH][/ATTACH]
المؤشر في المرفقات
الموجه وصاحب الفضل والمعلم ا/احمد حنفي الكلام ده بعد اذنه طبعا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

دي صوره اوضح لمؤشر الانفجار السعري للاستاذ وضاح عطار :013:  
استراتيجيه في حد ذاته المؤشر ده بس الالتزام ثم الالتزام ثم الالتزام تقولو سمعا وطاعه تكسب غير كده ربنا ما يوريك ملحوظه هامه جدا؛ لا تأخذ برأي المؤشر الا بعد اقفال الساعه لا تعمل علي هذا المؤشر علي شارت اقل من ساعه يعني ساعه فما فوق الافضل لا تستخدمه الا في ساعه الانفجار  يعني يكون نهايه الاختناق وبدايه الانفجار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال هام جدا لي
> ما هوافضل مؤشر تعامل مع اليورو/ باوند 
> وهل يوجد زوج عملة يكون عكسة في الاتجاة
> مع الشكر -------- 
> تعبنكوا معانا

 اخويا عاطف فكرة اخويا ابراهيم ممتازة جربها و قلنا رأيك ايه طبعا لايوجد زوج عكس اليورو/ باوند

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> دي صوره اوضح لمؤشر الانفجار السعري للاستاذ وضاح عطار 
> استراتيجيه في حد ذاته المؤشر ده بس الالتزام ثم الالتزام ثم الالتزام تقولو سمعا وطاعه تكسب غير كده ربنا ما يوريك ملحوظه هامه جدا؛ لا تأخذ برأي المؤشر الا بعد اقفال الساعه لا تعمل علي هذا المؤشر علي شارت اقل من ساعه يعني ساعه فما فوق الافضل لا تستخدمه الا في ساعه الانفجار يعني يكون نهايه الاختناق وبدايه الانفجار

   ما شاء الله  ايه الجمال ده كله

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

تلميذك ياباشا وبقولها ادام الناس كلها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تلميذك ياباشا وبقولها ادام الناس كلها

   ربنا يبارك فيك دا انت استاذ

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

كنت عاوز اعرف لما احب احط سهم للتوضيح غير السهم بتاع الميتا تريد اعمل ايه

----------


## star

كيف اجيبب البيانات التاريخيه
وكيف اعرف المقاومات والدعوم ممكن تتحملوني

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كنت عاوز اعرف لما احب احط سهم للتوضيح غير السهم بتاع الميتا تريد اعمل ايه

   بعد حفظ الصورة اذهب لاى برنامج رسم مثل paint و اضف الرسم و الكتابة منه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

هههههههههههه فكره برده الفوركس نساني الكمبيوتر السؤال هو الطريق الاقصر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> كيف اجيبب البيانات التاريخيه
> وكيف اعرف المقاومات والدعوم ممكن تتحملوني

 تجيب البيانات التاريخيه من برنامج التداول الميتا تريد 
بالنسبه للمقاومه هي النقطه التي لم يستطيع السعر الارتفاع عندها
وعلشان نحددها تحدد الفريم اللي عاوز تحضر مقاوماته وتصغره لحجم مناسب
وتعمل شارت لاين وترسم خطوط عند المقاومات والدعوم
شارت لاين هو الرسم البياني الخطي
رابط البرنامج في المشاركه  اسفل الصفحه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هههههههههههه فكره برده الفوركس نساني الكمبيوتر السؤال هو الطريق الاقصر

   و لا يهمك يا باشا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

star http://www.alforex.com/forex-teading-platform.aspx
عفوا الملف كبير علي المرفقات ده رابط الميتاتريدر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> star http://www.alforex.com/forex-teading-platform.aspx
> عفوا الملف كبير علي المرفقات ده رابط الميتاتريدر

   ايوه رابط التريد بتاع الذهب

----------


## star

طب انا عندي برنامج الميتا تريدر

----------


## star

ابغا اطلع من البينات التاريخيه كيف

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , عندي سؤال ماذا يقصد بعقود الخيارات (عقود الأبشن). وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> ابغا اطلع من البينات التاريخيه كيف

 عندك البيانات التاريخه من اول سنه 1978 
ده مش كفايه؟
افتح فريم شهري -اسبوعي-يومي
وارجع ورا ببكره الماوس هتظهرلك البيانات القديمه
واحسن طريقه لفهم البرنامج التجربه 
يعني لما تكون فاضي جرب كل حاجه فيه :013:   :013:

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير   صباح الخير،،،، :Icon31:    عندي سؤالين :Icon5:   :Icon5:    السؤال الأول : بالنسبة إلى خط الموفنج 50 المستخدم في استراتيجية القاهرة ماهي استخداماته هل يعتبر احد خطوط الدعم والمقاومه ام يشير اتجاهة ( صعود أو هبوط ) إلى حركة السعر المستقبلية يعني أذا كان يميل إلى الأعلى هذا معناه ان السعر سوف يصعد إلى الأعلى وهكذا..... :Doh:    السؤال الثاني :  خطوط الفيبو كيف ارسمها هل ابدأ رسمها من أعلى سعر وصل اليه الزوج يوم امس إلى اقل سعر ؟؟؟؟  وكيف يتم اختيار الرقم من 0 إلى 100 من أعلى إلى اسفل أو العكس ؟؟؟؟؟ :Doh:    مع تقديري ،،،، :Clap:

----------


## أرجوان

> اخويا/ بال  نعم اتعامل مع هذه الشركة  و لكنى افكر حاليا و جديا الى التحويل لفكسول

 أثق كثيرا في رئيك ويهمني جدا معرفة السبب فهل من الممكن توضيح الأسباب التي جعلتك تفكر في هذا التحويل؟

----------


## pal

> أثق كثيرا في رئيك ويهمني جدا معرفة السبب فهل من الممكن توضيح الأسباب التي جعلتك تفكر في هذا التحويل؟

 أخشي ان يكون هذا مخالف لأوامر إدارة المنتدي ولكن هذا ماحدث معي ,انا لا أفتري علي الشركة وهذه أسبابي وياريت أخي أحمد يوضح أكثر لو في إمكانية . 1- في بعض الأحيان عندما تكون كسبان في الصفقة ومتوقع الربح أكثر , فانني أقوم بملاحقة الربح , فأريد ان أغير سعر وقف الخسارة , فألاحظ تعليق البرنامج وعدم إمكانية تغيير السعر .  2- في بعض الأحيان لا اتمكن من فتح البرنامج , وربما هذه المشكلة ناتجه عن أوقات الاخبار .  3- يتم أحيانا عمل إغلاق للصفقة قبل الوصول إلي أمر وقف الخسارة بحوالي 10 نقاط , مما ينتج عنه خسارة في الصفقة .   ولي رجاء من إدارةالمنتدي ان تتأكد من الأمر خوفا من وقوع أخوتنا في هذا المطب , كما وقعت مع شركة إيزي فوركس , والحمد لله تنبهت الان لشركة  FXCM قبل الوقوع .

----------


## pal

> أستاذي القدير   صباح الخير،،،،   عندي سؤالين    السؤال الأول : بالنسبة إلى خط الموفنج 50 المستخدم في استراتيجية القاهرة ماهي استخداماته هل يعتبر احد خطوط الدعم والمقاومه ام يشير اتجاهة ( صعود أو هبوط ) إلى حركة السعر المستقبلية يعني أذا كان يميل إلى الأعلى هذا معناه ان السعر سوف يصعد إلى الأعلى وهكذا.....  يعتبر خط للتأكيد فقط علي مصداقية الرسم في حال كانت الفرصة عكس الاتجاه العام .   السؤال الثاني :  خطوط الفيبو كيف ارسمها هل ابدأ رسمها من أعلى سعر وصل اليه الزوج يوم امس إلى اقل سعر ؟؟؟؟ وكيف يتم اختيار الرقم من 0 إلى 100 من أعلى إلى اسفل أو العكس ؟؟؟؟؟ الذي بحدد طريقة الرسم هل من اعلي إلي أسفل أو العكس هو اتجاه الترند حيث في حالة الترند الصاعد , نبدأ الرسم من أسفل إلي أعلي وبتالي تكون نقطة الصفر فوق ونقطة 100 تحت , أما في حالة الترند الهابط , نبدأ الرسم من أعلي إلي اسفل , وتكون بتالي نقطة الصفر في الأسفل والمئة في الأعلي .   مع تقديري ،،،،

 الرجاء من أخي أحمد تصحيح السؤال الأول لو في نقص في الإجابة , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ForexBroker

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
انا لدي استفسار أعرف أنه بسيط جدا لكن تعددت الإجابات عليه في أكثر من موضوع مما سبب بعض التشويش على البعض ألا وهو : ما هي الأهداف المرتبطة بكل زمن عمل؟  بمعنى آخر فيما لو كنت أعمل على فريم 30د مثلاً فما هو أقل وأكبر هدف ممكن توقعه بالنسبة للباوند أولاً وكذلك بالنسبة لليورو وباقي العملات إن أمكن  ؟ 
مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ابغا اطلع من البينات التاريخيه كيف

 اخى الكريم افتح شارت العملة المطلوبة ثم اضغط F2     ثم تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , عندي سؤال ماذا يقصد بعقود الخيارات (عقود الأبشن). وشكرا

    هى عقود مراهنه يراهن فيها المضارب على ان العملة ستصل لسعر ما و يدفع مبلغ من تحت حساب الصفقة فاذا وصل السعر لما حدده يكسب الصفقة و يكمل ثمنها و اذا لم يصل السعر خسر المبلغ المدفوع  لذا هى حرام شراعا تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندك البيانات التاريخه من اول سنه 1978 
> ده مش كفايه؟
> افتح فريم شهري -اسبوعي-يومي
> وارجع ورا ببكره الماوس هتظهرلك البيانات القديمه
> واحسن طريقه لفهم البرنامج التجربه 
> يعني لما تكون فاضي جرب كل حاجه فيه

   يوجد طريقة اسرع من هذه اضغط f2 و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير   صباح الخير،،،،   عندي سؤالين    السؤال الأول : بالنسبة إلى خط الموفنج 50 المستخدم في استراتيجية القاهرة ماهي استخداماته هل يعتبر احد خطوط الدعم والمقاومه ام يشير اتجاهة ( صعود أو هبوط ) إلى حركة السعر المستقبلية يعني أذا كان يميل إلى الأعلى هذا معناه ان السعر سوف يصعد إلى الأعلى وهكذا.....   السؤال الثاني :  خطوط الفيبو كيف ارسمها هل ابدأ رسمها من أعلى سعر وصل اليه الزوج يوم امس إلى اقل سعر ؟؟؟؟ وكيف يتم اختيار الرقم من 0 إلى 100 من أعلى إلى اسفل أو العكس ؟؟؟؟؟   مع تقديري ،،،،

 الاخت الكريمة المتوسط هنا مجرد مقاومة او دعم للسعر و لكن ليس قويا انما اذا اقترب من احد خطوط البايفوت او الكاميرلا شكل دعما قويا  عندما نرسم الفايبو 1- نختار منطقة لا يوجد بها تعرجات كثيرة 2- نرسمها بين اعلى قمة و ادنى قاع 3- لا يقل عدد الشموع عن 10 على الاقل 4- نحرك يدنا من اليسار الى اليمين دائما هنا سنجد خطى 100 و 0 مضبوطين تماما  لك كل التقدير و الاحترام

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أثق كثيرا في رئيك ويهمني جدا معرفة السبب فهل من الممكن توضيح الأسباب التي جعلتك تفكر في هذا التحويل؟

   الاخت الكريمة تكررت هذه الايام شكاوى من fxcm و لو انى لم تصادفنى الا نادرا و خاصة وقت الاخبار الا ان شركة fxsol اصبح لها تواجد اكبر فى عالمنا العربى  و كذلك ثقة ادارة هذا المنتدى بها و علاقتهم الطيبة معها امر يزيد ثقتنا نحن ايضا فيها و تخيلى اسنطاع استاذنا ابو عاصم ان يسترد مبلغ من fxsol  لصالح احد المشاركين فى المنتدى عن خطأ غير مقصود من الشركة هذا ما اضاف اليها رونقا و جمالا تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الرجاء من أخي أحمد تصحيح السؤال الأول لو في نقص في الإجابة , وشكرا

 اخويا بال مشكور لاهتمامك بالرد جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> انا لدي استفسار أعرف أنه بسيط جدا لكن تعددت الإجابات عليه في أكثر من موضوع مما سبب بعض التشويش على البعض ألا وهو : ما هي الأهداف المرتبطة بكل زمن عمل؟ بمعنى آخر فيما لو كنت أعمل على فريم 30د مثلاً فما هو أقل وأكبر هدف ممكن توقعه بالنسبة للباوند أولاً وكذلك بالنسبة لليورو وباقي العملات إن أمكن ؟ 
> مع الشكر الجزيل

 اخى الكريم هى ليست مرتبطة هى متوقعة ليس الا و ليس لها قاعدة حسابية و لكن ثق كل ما كبر الفريم كل ما كبر الهدف و ببساطة  الاستثمار بعيد المدى اكثر ربحا من قصير المدى تقبل ودى

----------


## pal

> هى عقود مراهنه يراهن فيها المضارب على ان العملة ستصل لسعر ما و يدفع مبلغ من تحت حساب الصفقة فاذا وصل السعر لما حدده يكسب الصفقة و يكمل ثمنها و اذا لم يصل السعر خسر المبلغ المدفوع  لذا هى حرام شراعا  تقبل ودى

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد , ولكن عندي استفسار أيضا , كيف ممكن ان أستفيد من هذه المراهنة دون الدخول في الحرام , يعني بعد انتهاء هذه المضارب فهمت من موضوع قرأته عن خيارات العقود ان السعر بعدها يتعرض لارتداد كبير , مما يعني اننا ممكن نستغل هذه النقطة في تحصيل أرباح كبيرة . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Esllam

اخي العزيز احمد اريد ان اعرف كيف ارسم خط فيبوناتشي هل من بداية الترند الي اعلي قمة اوادني قاع اي بالتحديد كيف احدد الفترة لان اي اختلاف في الفترة يعطيك تحليلات خاطئة والاحظ اختلاف الرسم من شخص لاخر فهل هناك قاعدة فهده تحيرني

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد , ولكن عندي استفسار أيضا , كيف ممكن ان أستفيد من هذه المراهنة دون الدخول في الحرام , يعني بعد انتهاء هذه المضارب فهمت من موضوع قرأته عن خيارات العقود ان السعر بعدها يتعرض لارتداد كبير , مما يعني اننا ممكن نستغل هذه النقطة في تحصيل أرباح كبيرة . وشكرا

   نحن نستفيد من حركة السعر بصفة عامة هبوطا او صعودا بدون الخوض فى الاسباب و بناء على قواعد التحليل الفنى و الاساسى و بعيد جدا عن هذه العقود و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي العزيز احمد اريد ان اعرف كيف ارسم خط فيبوناتشي هل من بداية الترند الي اعلي قمة اوادني قاع اي بالتحديد كيف احدد الفترة لان اي اختلاف في الفترة يعطيك تحليلات خاطئة والاحظ اختلاف الرسم من شخص لاخر فهل هناك قاعدة فهده تحيرني

 عندما نرسم الفايبو
1- نختار منطقة لا يوجد بها تعرجات كثيرة 2- نرسمها بين اعلى قمة و ادنى قاع 3- لا يقل عدد الشموع عن 10 على الاقل 4- نحرك يدنا من اليسار الى اليمين دائما هنا سنجد خطى 100 و 0 مضبوطين تماما   اما الاختلاف فى الرسم فهو وارد لانه رسم يدوى و من جهه اخرى نحن لا نتحدث عن نقاط محددة نحن نتحدث عن مناطق سعرية يعنى ممكن السعر يرتد من قبل الخط ب 10 نقط و نقول انه ارتد الخطأ الناتج عن الرسم لا يزيد عن هذه النقاط العشرة مثلا لك كل التقدير و الاحترام

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> يوجد طريقة اسرع من هذه  اضغط f2  و تقبل ودى

 بس انا كنت فاكره عاوز يحدد المقاومات والدعوم علي الرسم القديم
عموما شكرا لاهتمامك بالتصحيح

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

انا لي طلب  بجح شويه فضول تعليمي شويه كنت عاوز اعرف طريقه الدكتور احمد حنفي في المتاجره لازم تعرف طريقه استاذك ده مبدأي ده طبعا لو كنت تسمحلي وبراحتك خالص :Compress:   :Yikes3:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا لي طلب بجح شويه فضول تعليمي شويه كنت عاوز اعرف طريقه الدكتور احمد حنفي في المتاجره لازم تعرف طريقه استاذك ده مبدأي ده طبعا لو كنت تسمحلي وبراحتك خالص

 انا تحليل كلاسيكى بحت
دعم و مقاومة وترند
كما الورشة 
و ترقيم اليوت بطريقة الاستاذ / ياسر الله يبارك له

----------


## LEGEND

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بوعبدالله   _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اساذي الكريم .. توجد خطوط توضع على الشارت مكتوب تحت كل واحد weekly وعلى اليمين رقم وحرف .. احصلهم فين دول   
وشكرا_  بس كدة  ابشر  و على خشمى و تحت امرك اتفضل       
الملفات المرفقةWeekly Pivot Fibo.rar (89 بايت, المشاهدات 9)
. استاذي..طبعا انا بشكرك من كل قلبي على المجهود الجبار المبذول من سعادتك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك قول امين .. الحقيقة يا استاذ انا كل مرة بقوم بعملية حفظ للمؤشرات وغيرو في التريد افاجأ بأن المؤشر الذي قمت بحفظة غير موجود في خانة المؤشرات ولا اعرف ما السبب .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بوعبدالله   _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_  _اساذي الكريم .. توجد خطوط توضع على الشارت مكتوب تحت كل واحد weekly وعلى اليمين رقم وحرف .. احصلهم فين دول _   _وشكرا_  بس كدة  ابشر  و على خشمى و تحت امرك اتفضل        
> الملفات المرفقةWeekly Pivot Fibo.rar (89 بايت, المشاهدات 9)
> . استاذي..طبعا انا بشكرك من كل قلبي على المجهود الجبار المبذول من سعادتك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك قول امين .. الحقيقة يا استاذ انا كل مرة بقوم بعملية حفظ للمؤشرات وغيرو في التريد افاجأ بأن المؤشر الذي قمت بحفظة غير موجود في خانة المؤشرات ولا اعرف ما السبب .

   هناك  3 طرق لاستدعاء مؤشر (مذكورين بالرابط)  من فضلك قولى باى منهم تستدعى المؤشر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29180.html

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ا/احمد انا شايف الطريقه دي اءمن في العمل وافضل من المؤشرات ولكن لا أجيدها كنت بنفذها من قبل ما أعرفها ولكن اكيد ليها أساس علمي ممكن التوضيح الصوره بتوضح سؤالي

----------


## Esllam

عندما نرسم الفايبو
1- نختار منطقة لا يوجد بها تعرجات كثيرة
اخي احمد ممكن توضح التعرجات

----------


## star

هل هذا نموذج لكوب وعروه اذا اخترق السعر الحالي 
ارجو الافاده فانا مبتدئ

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ا/احمد انا شايف الطريقه دي اءمن في العمل وافضل من المؤشرات ولكن لا أجيدها كنت بنفذها من قبل ما أعرفها ولكن اكيد ليها أساس علمي ممكن التوضيح الصوره بتوضح سؤالي

 دى خطوط الكاميرلا و طبعا لا يفتى فى الكاميرلا و استاذنا ابو شهيد فى المنتدى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13103.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندما نرسم الفايبو 1- نختار منطقة لا يوجد بها تعرجات كثيرة
> اخي احمد ممكن توضح التعرجات

 من عنيا اخويا اسلام

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هل هذا نموذج لكوب وعروه اذا اخترق السعر الحالي 
> ارجو الافاده فانا مبتدئ

 اخى الكريم اليك هديتى

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم
استاذي العزيز احمد حنفي
ارجو الرد على اسئلتي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم:
س1: انا استخدم فريم الديلي فهل لهذا الفريم ميزه عن باقي الفريمات تختص به؟ 
س2: ارجو افادتي عن استراتيجيه تختص او تكون افضل مايكون مع فريم الديلي؟
س3 واخير : هل صحيح المعلومه التي تقول لا تدخل السوق في بداية افتتاحه؟ واذا كانت صحيحه فكم انتظر حتى ادخل؟ وهل ينطبق ذلك على اغلاقه؟ 
انا عارف اني كثرت اسئله بس انت قدها وقدود

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي هذه صورة لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور,,
فهل الشارت صحيح؟
وما هو الترند المزيف....
ومتى اخرج من العملية....
وممكن تعطيني رابط يشرحها شرحا مفصلا....وانا قرأت مواضيع المنتدى لكن .......لم تشبع معلوماتي!
اذا سمحت...
وشكرا,,,

----------


## الصاعقة

واحتاج الى برنامج او.........
لشرح الرسم,,,
لانني اواجه مشكلة في رسم الترند( الخط الذي ينكسر)
لا اعرف اين اضع الخط  في اي نقطة واي شمعة...؟
ممكن الشرح!
تقبل تحياتي,,,
وشكرا..وآسف على الاطالة

----------


## allmouafa9

أخوتى الأجلاء أنا مبتدئ جديد في أدغال هذا العالم الواسع 4 شهور على الديمو وقرئت معظم ماكتب في هذا المنتدي وتطرقت لمعظم الآستراتجيات والتحاليل وأسير بخطي ثابة مع التريث والهدوء لكن أردت أن أعلم هل هناك مشاركين من تونس لأني من تونس وأريد أن أعرف هل هناك أعظاء قدامى في المنتدي للتعرف عليهم واستشارتهم في بعض المواضيع التي تخص كيفية الآشتراك في الحساب الرسمي وتحويل الأموال و.......
أرجو منكم الرد السريع وشكرا.

----------


## الصاعقة

H1 – H2 - H 3- H4 
و L1 – L2 – L3 – L4  
يا استاذي ما معنى هذا ؟
ذكر في استراتيجية القاهرة,,,
وشكرا,,,
وانا تائه,,,ممكن المساعدة؟
ممكن تعطيني روابط افضل الاستراتيجيات..
سهلة+مربحة+وقت قليل+بسيطة.................ز
واهم شيء تكون ممتازة
اختار من ذوقك يا دكتور / احمد حنفي
تقبل تحياتي,,
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> استاذي العزيز احمد حنفي
> ارجو الرد على اسئلتي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم:
> س1: انا استخدم فريم الديلي فهل لهذا الفريم ميزه عن باقي الفريمات تختص به؟  مميزاته ان اهدافه كبيرةس2: ارجو افادتي عن استراتيجيه تختص او تكون افضل مايكون مع فريم الديلي؟ افضل شى التحليل الكلاسيكى و النماذجس3 واخير : هل صحيح المعلومه التي تقول لا تدخل السوق في بداية افتتاحه؟ واذا كانت صحيحه فكم انتظر حتى ادخل؟ وهل ينطبق ذلك على اغلاقه؟ ابعد عن يوم الاحد ليلا و يوم الجمعة من بعد السابعة مساء 
> انا عارف اني كثرت اسئله بس انت قدها وقدود

 ربنا يخليك انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي هذه صورة لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور,,
> فهل الشارت صحيح؟
> وما هو الترند المزيف....
> ومتى اخرج من العملية....
> وممكن تعطيني رابط يشرحها شرحا مفصلا....وانا قرأت مواضيع المنتدى لكن .......لم تشبع معلوماتي!
> اذا سمحت...
> وشكرا,,,

 اخى الكريم انا تحت امرك  و لكن لم اتعامل مع الترند المكسور و لا استطيع افادتك عنها تقبل عذرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخوتى الأجلاء أنا مبتدئ جديد في أدغال هذا العالم الواسع 4 شهور على الديمو وقرئت معظم ماكتب في هذا المنتدي وتطرقت لمعظم الآستراتجيات والتحاليل وأسير بخطي ثابة مع التريث والهدوء لكن أردت أن أعلم هل هناك مشاركين من تونس لأني من تونس وأريد أن أعرف هل هناك أعظاء قدامى في المنتدي للتعرف عليهم واستشارتهم في بعض المواضيع التي تخص كيفية الآشتراك في الحساب الرسمي وتحويل الأموال و.......
> أرجو منكم الرد السريع وشكرا.

 اخى الكريم انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال و لكن الافضل ان تفتح موضوع جديد و ليكن عنوانه "الى الاخوة من تونس" و ان شاء الله يتفاعل معك الشباب سلامى لك و لكل اهل تونس الخضراء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> H1 – H2 - H 3- H4  و L1 – L2 – L3 – L4  هم خطوط الكاميرلا 4 هاى 4 لو المرفق يوضح لك استخدامهم 
> يا استاذي ما معنى هذا ؟
> ذكر في استراتيجية القاهرة,,,
> وشكرا,,,
> وانا تائه,,,ممكن المساعدة؟
> ممكن تعطيني روابط افضل الاستراتيجيات..
> سهلة+مربحة+وقت قليل+بسيطة.................ز
> واهم شيء تكون ممتازة  سؤال محرج و لكن  اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t28100.html
> اختار من ذوقك يا دكتور / احمد حنفي
> ...

   تحت امرك

----------


## Esllam

> من عنيا اخويا اسلام

 تسلم عينك والله ما قصرت الف شكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تسلم عينك والله ما قصرت الف شكر

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي 
يا  د/ احمد حنفي,,,
على الاجوبة الوافية
جزاك الله خيرا,,,,
والله يشهد اني احبك في الله
مشكور ............مشكور...........مشكوووووووووووووور
وشكرا

----------


## ابو سلمى

الاخ احمد    السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته 
هل   الباوند ين  كسر  الترند  الصاعد  ام   لم  يكسره بعد؟؟ 
ايضا   اليورو  دولار  والباوند  دولار  هل  هى  في  ترند  صاعد  ام  كسرت  الترند   الصاعد  ايضا؟؟؟ 
وشكرا  على  سعة  صدرك

----------


## LEGEND

> هناك 3 طرق لاستدعاء مؤشر (مذكورين بالرابط)  من فضلك قولى باى منهم تستدعى المؤشر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29180.html

 استاذ احمد..عند التنزيل لم اتمكن من معرفة ما بالمرفق لأني لااعرف البرنامج الذي يفتح بواسطتة . 
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذي 
> يا د/ احمد حنفي,,,
> على الاجوبة الوافية
> جزاك الله خيرا,,,,
> والله يشهد اني احبك في الله
> مشكور ............مشكور...........مشكوووووووووووووور
> وشكرا

 و يعلم الله ايضا انى احبك فى الله و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال و تقبل ودى   

> واحتاج الى برنامج او.........
> لشرح الرسم,,,
> لانني اواجه مشكلة في رسم الترند( الخط الذي ينكسر)
> لا اعرف اين اضع الخط في اي نقطة واي شمعة...؟
> ممكن الشرح!
> تقبل تحياتي,,,
> وشكرا..وآسف على الاطالة

 ارسم الترند و ارفق الشارت و انا اقولك انه صح و لا لآ  و تقبل ودى

----------


## saleh mohamed

اشكر الاستاذ احمد حنفي على سرعة الرد الايجابي مع الحب والتقدير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكر الاستاذ احمد حنفي على سرعة الرد الايجابي مع الحب والتقدير

   للفوركس عدة مدارس اولا التحليل الاساسى ثانيا التحليل الفنى 1- كلاسيكى و نماذج 2- مؤشرات 3- رقمى تحب نتكلم فى ايه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخ احمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل الباوند ين كسر الترند الصاعد ام لم يكسره بعد؟؟ 
> ايضا اليورو دولار والباوند دولار هل هى في ترند صاعد ام كسرت الترند الصاعد ايضا؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا على سعة صدرك

 الباوند / ين    و    الباوند / دولار  ليس لهما ترند واضح  فهما فى حالة تذبذب بين اما اليورو فلم يكسر الترند بعد تقبل ودى

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم
استاذ حنفي 
انا استخدم برنامج الميتاتريدر للتحليل ولكن في بداية افتتاح السوق اليوم الساعه 12 بالليل اكتشفت أن هناك في فجوه بالسعر على كل الازواج بسبب أن آخر شمعة الاسبوع الماضي اغلقت على الساعه 8 مساءا (شارت اربع ساعات) واليوم الافتتاح الساعه 12 ؟ ايه الحل وهل اقدر اعتمد على المؤشرات برغم الفجوه؟ لان لما اعمل ترند او اضع الموفنغ افريج تكون هناك فتره من السوق مغيبه ارجوك المساعده.

----------


## allmouafa9

شكرا أخي حنفي على الرد السريع 
ودي واخلاصي 
سأعمل بما قلت وأرجو من الأخوة التفاعل ان وجدوا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد..عند التنزيل لم اتمكن من معرفة ما بالمرفق لأني لااعرف البرنامج الذي يفتح بواسطتة . 
> وشكرا

 اخى بو عبد الله بعد تنزيل الملف انقر عليه نقرة يمين يمين مش شمال تظهر شاشة انقر ok يتحول الملف الى الشكل المرفق ظلله و انسخه و هتلاقى الامور بقت 100 % و تقبل ودى

----------


## allmouafa9

أخي حنفي أرجو بأن تمدني بالخطوات المتبعة لفتح موضوع جديد لقد حاولت ولم أفلح (أين تتم الاضافة ولي سؤال اخر عندما أقوم بالرد في المشاركة بالمواضيع كيف اقتبس اسم المشارك للرد عليه فأنت كما تري ردي يكون بدون اقتباس 
أرجوا المعضرة فطلباتي كثرت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ حنفي 
> انا استخدم برنامج الميتاتريدر للتحليل ولكن في بداية افتتاح السوق اليوم الساعه 12 بالليل اكتشفت أن هناك في فجوه بالسعر على كل الازواج بسبب أن آخر شمعة الاسبوع الماضي اغلقت على الساعه 8 مساءا (شارت اربع ساعات) واليوم الافتتاح الساعه 12 ؟ ايه الحل وهل اقدر اعتمد على المؤشرات برغم الفجوه؟ لان لما اعمل ترند او اضع الموفنغ افريج تكون هناك فتره من السوق مغيبه ارجوك المساعده.

   تظهر الفجوات فى بعض الاحيان و لكن لا خوف منها و لا تؤثر بشكل ضار على المؤشرات تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا أخي حنفي على الرد السريع 
> ودي واخلاصي 
> سأعمل بما قلت وأرجو من الأخوة التفاعل ان وجدوا

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي حنفي أرجو بأن تمدني بالخطوات المتبعة لفتح موضوع جديد لقد حاولت ولم أفلح (أين تتم الاضافة ولي سؤال اخر عندما أقوم بالرد في المشاركة بالمواضيع كيف اقتبس اسم المشارك للرد عليه فأنت كما تري ردي يكون بدون اقتباس 
> أرجوا المعضرة فطلباتي كثرت

 لفتح موضوع جديد انظر الصورة

----------


## saleh mohamed

الاستاذ احمد فلنبدا بالتحليل الفني كلاسيمي ونماذج مع الشكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي حنفي أرجو بأن تمدني بالخطوات المتبعة لفتح موضوع جديد لقد حاولت ولم أفلح (أين تتم الاضافة ولي سؤال اخر عندما أقوم بالرد في المشاركة بالمواضيع كيف اقتبس اسم المشارك للرد عليه فأنت كما تري ردي يكون بدون اقتباس 
> أرجوا المعضرة فطلباتي كثرت

 اخى الكريم لعمل اقتباس  فقط انقر على كلمة اقتباس  انظر الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ احمد فلنبدا بالتحليل الفني كلاسيمي ونماذج مع الشكر

   اخى الكريم ابدء من هذه  المشاركة  ثم المشاركات التى تليها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=194

----------


## يارب ترزقه

اخي الغالي والحبيب / احمد حنفي
انا اعرف طريقة حساب الدعم والمقاومه ونقطة الارتكاز ولكن سؤالي كيفية حساب الدعم والمقاومه على الشارت أي بمعنى ( هل يكون الحساب على الديلي مثلاً وتطبيقه على الفريمات الاصغر) ارجو توضيح الموضوع بشئ من الاسهاب لإن الكثير من المبتدئين يعرفون العمليه الحسابيه لكن لايعرفون من أين يبدؤن؟ واتمنى ذكر طريقتك في التحديد للدعم والمقاومه

----------


## star

ايش تعني هذه الالوان الوردي الازرق الاحمر
ممكن الشرح 
اقصد الخطوط اللي على الشارت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ايش تعني هذه الالوان الوردي الازرق الاحمر
> ممكن الشرح 
> اقصد الخطوط اللي على الشارت

 اخى الكريم هى خطوط الفيبوناتشى و لمزيد من الايضاح ارجو ان ترسل لى المؤشر لدراسته تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الغالي والحبيب / احمد حنفي
> انا اعرف طريقة حساب الدعم والمقاومه ونقطة الارتكاز ولكن سؤالي كيفية حساب الدعم والمقاومه على الشارت أي بمعنى ( هل يكون الحساب على الديلي مثلاً وتطبيقه على الفريمات الاصغر) ارجو توضيح الموضوع بشئ من الاسهاب لإن الكثير من المبتدئين يعرفون العمليه الحسابيه لكن لايعرفون من أين يبدؤن؟ واتمنى ذكر طريقتك في التحديد للدعم والمقاومه

   الدعم و المقاومة ترسم يدويا على اعلى قمة و ادنى قاع او تحسب اليا و يوجد ما يرسمها مثل البايفوت و الكاميرلا  ( هل يكون الحساب على الديلي مثلاً وتطبيقه على الفريمات الاصغر)  هو ده الصح جدا

----------


## allmouafa9

> اخى الكريم  لعمل اقتباس  فقط انقر على كلمة اقتباس   انظر الصورة

 أخي أحمد دمت  لنا منارة تضيئ لنا دروبنا في هذا العالم وفي الدنيا كلها  لقد عملت بكل توصياتك وتوصلت لحل كل هذا العراقيل

----------


## star

هذا هو المؤشر مع التمبليت ياليت تفيدني ياستاذ احمد

----------


## star

استاذ احمد  اليوم تكون نموذج للمثلث المتصاعد
هل هذا النموذج صحيح

----------


## star

هل يعتبر هذا ترند واذا هو ترند هل تم فعلا كسره
شكرااااا   استاذي احمد حنفي

----------


## star

اقصد هذا الترند

----------


## أسامه عبده

> استاذ احمد اليوم تكون نموذج للمثلث المتصاعد
> هل هذا النموذج صحيح

 . يسمح لي الأستاذ أحمد بالتطفل قليلا ومحاولة مشاركته في شوية حسنات من اللي بيجمعهم كل يوم  :Regular Smile:    أخي ستار   المثلث الذي تفضلت برسمه غير دقيق ، والأفضل منه رسم المثل بالشكل التالي ( باللون الأحمر ) : .  . وهو مثلث صحيح ، ولكن يعتبر لاغي أو ضعيف جدا ، لأنه تجاوز 3/4 من المسافة بين القاعدة ورأس المثلث ، وعندها يعتبر أغلب المحللين المثلث فقد تأثيره إذا لم يتم الكسر قبل ذلك  . ولاحظت أنك ترسم النماذج على شارت 15 دقيقة ، وأنصحك باستخدام فيرمات أكبر من ذلك عند تعلم وتطبيق التحليل الفني ، لأنه كلما كان الفريم أكبر ، كلما كان النماذج أصدق وأقوى   . بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## faissal

> .  يسمح لي الأستاذ أحمد بالتطفل قليلا ومحاولة مشاركته في شوية حسنات من اللي بيجمعهم كل يوم    أخي ستار   المثلث الذي تفضلت برسمه غير دقيق ، والأفضل منه رسم المثل بالشكل التالي ( باللون الأحمر ) : .  . وهو مثلث صحيح ، ولكن يعتبر لاغي أو ضعيف جدا ، لأنه تجاوز 3/4 من المسافة بين القاعدة ورأس المثلث ، وعندها يعتبر أغلب المحللين المثلث فقد تأثيره إذا لم يتم الكسر قبل ذلك  . ولاحظت أنك ترسم النماذج على شارت 15 دقيقة ، وأنصحك باستخدام فيرمات أكبر من ذلك عند تعلم وتطبيق التحليل الفني ، لأنه كلما كان الفريم أكبر ، كلما كان النماذج أصدق وأقوى   . بالتوفيق

 اخي ابوعاصم ماذا تقصد ب 4/3 من المسافه بين القاعده ورأس المثلث

----------


## أسامه عبده

> اخي ابوعاصم ماذا تقصد ب 4/3 من المسافه بين القاعده ورأس المثلث

 . المقصود أخوي فيصل ثلاث أرباع  ، يعني 75% من عرض المثلث  يعني المثلث ممكن تقسيم عرضه إلى أربع أرباع ، إذا تجاوز السعر الربع الثالث ولم يتم الكسر ، يفقد المثلث ( غالبا ) قوته وتأثيره  . انظر إلى الشرح المرفق  .  . أتمنى الصورة وضحت والمعلومة وصلت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد عندي استفسار بسيط وهو :  ماهي أعند أو أقوي نقاط الفايبوناتشي , حيث من خلال عملي علي استراتيجية الترند المكسور لاحظت انوا أقوي منطقة هي 23% فهل يوجد منطقة أخري أيضا . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## faissal

بارك الله بك ولك وصلت المعلومه ان شاء الله 
واحلى حاجه انها خشت النفوخ بالتوضيح على الشارت

----------


## rain517

أستاذ أحمد :Icon31:    مساء الخير ،،، :Star:   :Star:    حاولت رسم الفيبو وارفقت الرسم بس ياريت تقول لي ملاحظاتك على الرسم وهل ينفع رسم الفيبو على شارت الساعة والا يفضل ان يكون الشارت أكبر؟؟؟؟  مع تقديري،،، :Clap:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد عندي استفسار بسيط وهو :  ماهي أعند أو أقوي نقاط الفايبوناتشي , حيث من خلال عملي علي استراتيجية الترند المكسور لاحظت انوا أقوي منطقة هي 23% فهل يوجد منطقة أخري أيضا . وشكرا

 اخى الكريم من اقوى مناطق الفايبوناتشى 38 %  ،  61 %

----------


## atef abo sofa

استاذنا الفاضل لدي سؤال بعد اذنك 
لو امكن  شرح كمل لمؤشر الاستاذ وضاح  
واعدادتة  وتعليقك علية واض موشر مساعد له 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير  :Icon31:    عندي سؤال حول القناة السعرية هل يفضل رسمها يدوياً أو لابد من استخدام أداة الرسم في التريد ؟؟؟ وهل رسمي المرفق صح والإ .....!!!!!! :Icon5:   :Icon5:     وشكراً جزيلاً ؟؟؟؟ :Thumb:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> أستاذ أحمد   مساء الخير ،،،    حاولت رسم الفيبو وارفقت الرسم بس ياريت تقول لي ملاحظاتك على الرسم وهل ينفع رسم الفيبو على شارت الساعة والا يفضل ان يكون الشارت أكبر؟؟؟؟  مع تقديري،،،

   لرسم خطوط الفايبو على الساعة تكون ما ترند صاعد او ترند هابط حتى نحدد الى اى المناطق ممكن يكون التصحيح ولرسم الخطوط رسما صحيحا تكون كالتالى : اذا كانت الاسعار بهبوط والتصحيح المنتظر طبعا سيكون لاعلى فترسم من اعلى قمة الى ادنى قاع يعنى خط المائة فوق والصفر عند اخر قاع والعكس طبعا صحيح مع ارتفاع الاسعار وطبعا ممكن نقول مع الترند الهابط والصاعد علشان متقولش مش عارف بس هذا للتبسيط اكثر ولسهولة وصول المعلومة. وطبعا اول مناطق التصحيح بتكون الى 23 % ثم 38 % ولو كسر 61 % طبعا بيعطينا احتمال كبير للتكملة لاعلى او لا دنى.

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير ،،، :Icon31:    معلش كمان سؤال انا عارفه انك حتقول ( بتغيبي يومين وبترجعي بدستة اسئلة ) بس واثقة من سعة صدرك وحبك لإفادة غيرك....  سؤالي ..... :Icon5:   هل مؤشر الستوستيك دائماً بيعطي اشارات صادقة يعني هل ممكن الاعتماد عليه عند أعطائه إشارة شراء أوبيع مثلاً عندما يصل الخط فوق مستوى 80 ويكون عندنا تشبع شراء فهل هي اشارة مؤكدة لعكس الاتجاة والدخول بعمليات بيع والعكس عند وصول الخط تحت مستوى 20 ويكون عندنا تشبع بيع فهل هي اشارة الدخول بعمليات شراء ؟؟؟  مع تقديري ،،،، :Thumb:

----------


## rain517

> لرسم خطوط الفايبو على الساعة تكون ما ترند صاعد او ترند هابط حتى نحدد الى اى المناطق ممكن يكون التصحيح ولرسم الخطوط رسما صحيحا تكون كالتالى : اذا كانت الاسعار بهبوط والتصحيح المنتظر طبعا سيكون لاعلى فترسم من اعلى قمة الى ادنى قاع يعنى خط المائة فوق والصفر عند اخر قاع والعكس طبعا صحيح مع ارتفاع الاسعار وطبعا ممكن نقول مع الترند الهابط والصاعد علشان متقولش مش عارف بس هذا للتبسيط اكثر ولسهولة وصول المعلومة. وطبعا اول مناطق التصحيح بتكون الى 23 % ثم 38 % ولو كسر 61 % طبعا بيعطينا احتمال كبير للتكملة لاعلى او لا دنى.

 شكراً على الرد

----------


## أسامه عبده

> أستاذي القدير ،،،   معلش كمان سؤال انا عارفه انك حتقول ( بتغيبي يومين وبترجعي بدستة اسئلة ) بس واثقة من سعة صدرك وحبك لإفادة غيرك....  سؤالي .....  هل مؤشر الستوستيك دائماً بيعطي اشارات صادقة يعني هل ممكن الاعتماد عليه عند أعطائه إشارة شراء أوبيع مثلاً عندما يصل الخط فوق مستوى 80 ويكون عندنا تشبع شراء فهل هي اشارة مؤكدة لعكس الاتجاة والدخول بعمليات بيع والعكس عند وصول الخط تحت مستوى 20 ويكون عندنا تشبع بيع فهل هي اشارة الدخول بعمليات شراء ؟؟؟  مع تقديري ،،،،

 . أختي الكريمة   ومعليش نتطفل على بال ما يجي الأستاذ  :Regular Smile:    سواءا مؤشر الستوكاستك ، أو ما شابهها من المؤشرات ، MACD ، RSI وغيرها من الـ oscillators ( المتذبذبات ) تكون تابعة للسعر وليست سابقة له   وهي من المؤشرات الجيده للتنبؤ بالسعر ، ولكنها لا تتحكم في السعر   فمثلا وجود المؤشر في منطقة فوق الـ 80 ، يعتبر مؤشر قوي للتشبع الحاصل في الشراء ، وهو اشارة على قرب الإنعكاس ، ولاحظي كلمة ( إشارة )   لذلك إجابة على سؤالك بأنه هل يمكن الإعتماد عليها ، فالجواب لا   ولكن ممكن الاستفاده منها جدا ، ومثال على ذلك   السعر في صعود ، ووصل إلى نقطة مقاومة قوية ، ومعروف أن نقاط المقاومة هي أماكن يتوقع منها إرتداد للسعر  ونظرت إلى مؤشر الستوكاستك ، فإن وجدته أيضا فوق الـ 80 ، فهذا يعطيني إشارة أكبر إلى إحتمالية ارتداد السعر   وبالتالي أصبح لدي عاملين مساعدين لتوقع الإرتداد بدلا من واحد فقط   أما لو وصلت المقاومة ووجدت المؤشر مثلا عند الـ 40 ، فعندها ممكن أكون أكثر حذرا   وهكذا ...  أتمنى أكون وفقت في التوضيح

----------


## عبده المصرى

> أستاذي القدير    عندي سؤال حول القناة السعرية هل يفضل رسمها يدوياً أو لابد من استخدام أداة الرسم في التريد ؟؟؟ وهل رسمي المرفق صح والإ .....!!!!!!    وشكراً جزيلاً ؟؟؟؟

 مفيش مشكلة للرسم اليدوى او من اداة الرسم وان كنت استخدم اداة الرسم بس اهم شىء فى الرسم لا تخترقى جسم الشمعة بخط القناة..   

> أستاذي القدير ،،،   معلش كمان سؤال انا عارفه انك حتقول ( بتغيبي يومين وبترجعي بدستة اسئلة ) بس واثقة من سعة صدرك وحبك لإفادة غيرك....  سؤالي .....  هل مؤشر الستوستيك دائماً بيعطي اشارات صادقة يعني هل ممكن الاعتماد عليه عند أعطائه إشارة شراء أوبيع مثلاً عندما يصل الخط فوق مستوى 80 ويكون عندنا تشبع شراء فهل هي اشارة مؤكدة لعكس الاتجاة والدخول بعمليات بيع والعكس عند وصول الخط تحت مستوى 20 ويكون عندنا تشبع بيع فهل هي اشارة الدخول بعمليات شراء ؟؟؟  مع تقديري ،،،،

 هو يعتبر فلتر مساعد وتأكيد لعملية الدخول مع مؤشراتك الاخرى،،

----------


## المايسترو

تحية الى اخواني واخواتي في المنتدى واتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع.
انا محتاج للمؤشرات التالية
لمؤشرات المطلوبة: ASCTrend   - Pivot Lines - ADX (14
وشكرا

----------


## ابوعزالدين

أ. احمد 
ما هي الفكرة الفنية حول مؤشر الترليج لاينز

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي هذا الشارت مرفق فأرجوا التصحيح,,,
استراتيجية الترند المكسور
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هذا هو المؤشر مع التمبليت ياليت تفيدني ياستاذ احمد

 اخى الكريم تم التحميل هو تقاطع الوما و انا معنديش فكرة طيبة عنه فرصة بسيطة ادرسه و ارد عليك حالا تقبل ودى و عذرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد اليوم تكون نموذج للمثلث المتصاعد
> هل هذا النموذج صحيح

 اخى الكريم تم الرد و من مين ؟ من الريس الكبير قوى تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقصد هذا الترند

 الترند صحيح و الكسر بين انتظر اعادة الاختبار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> .  يسمح لي الأستاذ أحمد بالتطفل قليلا ومحاولة مشاركته في شوية حسنات من اللي بيجمعهم كل يوم    أخي ستار   المثلث الذي تفضلت برسمه غير دقيق ، والأفضل منه رسم المثل بالشكل التالي ( باللون الأحمر ) : .  . وهو مثلث صحيح ، ولكن يعتبر لاغي أو ضعيف جدا ، لأنه تجاوز 3/4 من المسافة بين القاعدة ورأس المثلث ، وعندها يعتبر أغلب المحللين المثلث فقد تأثيره إذا لم يتم الكسر قبل ذلك  . ولاحظت أنك ترسم النماذج على شارت 15 دقيقة ، وأنصحك باستخدام فيرمات أكبر من ذلك عند تعلم وتطبيق التحليل الفني ، لأنه كلما كان الفريم أكبر ، كلما كان النماذج أصدق وأقوى   . بالتوفيق

 اسمح لمين يا ريس ده انت الريس و الريس الكبير كمان و اضافة جميلة جدا و معلومة مفيدة لم اكن اعرفها من قبل اهو كدة الاساتذة ولا بلاش تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد عندي استفسار بسيط وهو :  ماهي أعند أو أقوي نقاط الفايبوناتشي , حيث من خلال عملي علي استراتيجية الترند المكسور لاحظت انوا أقوي منطقة هي 23% فهل يوجد منطقة أخري أيضا . وشكرا

   اخى الكريم تم الرد من استاذنا الكبير / عبده المصرى  جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم من اقوى مناطق الفايبوناتشى 38 % ، 61 %

    مشكور استاذنا الكبير و عاشت الهمة اجمل حاجة فى اعضاء المتداول التعاون و حب الخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذنا الفاضل لدي سؤال بعد اذنك 
> لو امكن شرح كمل لمؤشر الاستاذ وضاح 
> واعدادتة وتعليقك علية واض موشر مساعد له 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 اخويا عاطف  تحت امرك  بس استاذنا المهندس / وضاح له مؤشرات كثيرة ما شاء الله فايهم تقصد

----------


## atef abo sofa

عزيزي الاستاذ احمد/
اقد مؤشر اللانفجار السعري 
ولك الف شكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> .  أختي الكريمة   ومعليش نتطفل على بال ما يجي الأستاذ    سواءا مؤشر الستوكاستك ، أو ما شابهها من المؤشرات ، MACD ، RSI وغيرها من الـ oscillators ( المتذبذبات ) تكون تابعة للسعر وليست سابقة له   وهي من المؤشرات الجيده للتنبؤ بالسعر ، ولكنها لا تتحكم في السعر   فمثلا وجود المؤشر في منطقة فوق الـ 80 ، يعتبر مؤشر قوي للتشبع الحاصل في الشراء ، وهو اشارة على قرب الإنعكاس ، ولاحظي كلمة ( إشارة )   لذلك إجابة على سؤالك بأنه هل يمكن الإعتماد عليها ، فالجواب لا   ولكن ممكن الاستفاده منها جدا ، ومثال على ذلك   السعر في صعود ، ووصل إلى نقطة مقاومة قوية ، ومعروف أن نقاط المقاومة هي أماكن يتوقع منها إرتداد للسعر  ونظرت إلى مؤشر الستوكاستك ، فإن وجدته أيضا فوق الـ 80 ، فهذا يعطيني إشارة أكبر إلى إحتمالية ارتداد السعر   وبالتالي أصبح لدي عاملين مساعدين لتوقع الإرتداد بدلا من واحد فقط   أما لو وصلت المقاومة ووجدت المؤشر مثلا عند الـ 40 ، فعندها ممكن أكون أكثر حذرا   وهكذا ...  أتمنى أكون وفقت في التوضيح

   لا يمكنى الرد  و لا الكلام و لا التعليق بعد كلام الريس الكبير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تحية الى اخواني واخواتي في المنتدى واتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع.
> انا محتاج للمؤشرات التالية
> لمؤشرات المطلوبة: ASCTrend - Pivot Lines - ADX (14
> وشكرا

   بس كدة تفضل adx  موجود فى الميتاتريد و الصورة توضحه لك و الباقى مرفق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أ. احمد 
> ما هي الفكرة الفنية حول مؤشر الترليج لاينز

 اخى الكريم ممكن ترفق المؤشر تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي هذا الشارت مرفق فأرجوا التصحيح,,,
> استراتيجية الترند المكسور
> وشكرا

 اخى الصاعقة اعذرنى فى التأخير كنت ابحث عن موضوع الاستاذ / محمود ربيع عن الترند المكسور اخى يعلم الله اننى لم اتابع الاستراتيجية جيدا و لذا لن استطيع الاجابة انتظرنى باكر ارفق لك موضوع الاستاذ/ محمود

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عزيزي الاستاذ احمد/
> اقد مؤشر اللانفجار السعري 
> ولك الف شكر

 حاضر من عنيا ان شاء الله غدا

----------


## rain517

> .  أختي الكريمة   ومعليش نتطفل على بال ما يجي الأستاذ    سواءا مؤشر الستوكاستك ، أو ما شابهها من المؤشرات ، MACD ، RSI وغيرها من الـ oscillators ( المتذبذبات ) تكون تابعة للسعر وليست سابقة له   وهي من المؤشرات الجيده للتنبؤ بالسعر ، ولكنها لا تتحكم في السعر   فمثلا وجود المؤشر في منطقة فوق الـ 80 ، يعتبر مؤشر قوي للتشبع الحاصل في الشراء ، وهو اشارة على قرب الإنعكاس ، ولاحظي كلمة ( إشارة )   لذلك إجابة على سؤالك بأنه هل يمكن الإعتماد عليها ، فالجواب لا   ولكن ممكن الاستفاده منها جدا ، ومثال على ذلك   السعر في صعود ، ووصل إلى نقطة مقاومة قوية ، ومعروف أن نقاط المقاومة هي أماكن يتوقع منها إرتداد للسعر  ونظرت إلى مؤشر الستوكاستك ، فإن وجدته أيضا فوق الـ 80 ، فهذا يعطيني إشارة أكبر إلى إحتمالية ارتداد السعر   وبالتالي أصبح لدي عاملين مساعدين لتوقع الإرتداد بدلا من واحد فقط   أما لو وصلت المقاومة ووجدت المؤشر مثلا عند الـ 40 ، فعندها ممكن أكون أكثر حذرا   وهكذا ...  أتمنى أكون وفقت في التوضيح

 شكراً استاذنا القدير وفعلاً  الصورة وضحت تماماً  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## rain517

> لا يمكنى الرد   و لا الكلام و لا التعليق  بعد كلام الريس الكبير

 بس احنا كمان مش ممكن نستغنى عن خدماتك وربنا يخليك لينا :015:   :015:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بس احنا كمان مش ممكن نستغنى عن خدماتك وربنا يخليك لينا

 ربنا يخليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة atef abo sofa   _عزيزي الاستاذ احمد/_ _اقد مؤشر اللانفجار السعري_  _ولك الف شكر_

 تابع هذا الموضوع فهو مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29434.html

----------


## rain517

:Clap:  أستاذ أحمد :Icon31:    عندي سؤال حول برنامج التريد كيف استطيع عمل تحديد لمنطقة معينة ؟؟؟؟  وشكراً ،،،،

----------


## rain517

عندي كمان سؤال   لما بنتكلم عن أن السعر استنفذ حركته اليومية منين يفترض تكون البداية هل من بداية الفترة الاسيوية أو من الساعة الثانية عشر ليلاً  :Icon5:    مع تقديري ،،، :Thumb:

----------


## أسامه عبده

> أستاذ أحمد   عندي سؤال حول برنامج التريد كيف استطيع عمل تحديد لمنطقة معينة ؟؟؟؟  وشكراً ،،،،

 . السؤال غير واضح بالنسبة لي ، كيف يعني تحديد منطقة معينة   إن شاء الله الأستاذ أحمد يجاوب لو واضحه عنده الصورة

----------


## أسامه عبده

> عندي كمان سؤال   لما بنتكلم عن أن السعر استنفذ حركته اليومية منين يفترض تكون البداية هل من بداية الفترة الاسيوية أو من الساعة الثانية عشر ليلاً    مع تقديري ،،،

 . بالنسبة للحركة اليومية ، فالسعر يحسب من افتتاح شمعة جديدة على الشارت اليومي (الدايلي) (1D)  وهي تكون ببداية الفترة الآسيوية وليس من الساعة 12 منتصف الليل ، لأن التوقيت يختلف من دولة لأخرى   يعني باختصار ، افتحي شارت الديلي ، وشوفي طول الشمعة ، هوه دا  الحركة اليومية

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
ماهو الديلي,,,,؟
هل لكل استراتيجية نوع خاص من الازواج؟
ام كل الازواج تنفع لاستراتيجية!
وشكرا,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> ماهو الديلي,,,,؟
> هل لكل استراتيجية نوع خاص من الازواج؟
> ام كل الازواج تنفع لاستراتيجية!
> وشكرا,,,

 الدايلى هو الشارت اليومى الى حد ما  لكل استراتيجية نوع خاص من الازواج و لكن هناك ايضا ما ينفع لكل الازواج تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد   عندي سؤال حول برنامج التريد كيف استطيع عمل تحديد لمنطقة معينة ؟؟؟؟  وشكراً ،،،،

 الاخت الكريمة اذا كان قصدك قطع جزء من الشارت  لارفاقه فى المنتدى فهذا ممكن باستخدام  Print screen  من لوحة المفاتيح ثم  اى برنامج رسم مثل  paint لقطع جزء من الرسم السؤال الثانى رد عليه الريس الكبير تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## بروكر

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير
كنت اتصفح الموضوع وعرفت انك متواجد الحين فقلت 
فرصه نصيد استاذنا منها نسلم عليه ومنها
ندوخ راسه بكم سؤال  
اول شي كيف اضيف الاستراتيجيه في برنامج الميتا تريدر 
والسؤال الثاني تطفل على سعادتك
ماهي الاستراتيجيه الي انت تستخدمها في التداول 
ولك الف شكر ياستاذ الكل  
تلميذك في صف اولى فوركس

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي عندي سؤال...
ما معنى الستوكاستك و الاستوك؟ وكم المدة اللازمة لاختبار ( لتجربة) استراتيجية ما؟ وكيف اعرف ان الترند كاذب؟ يعني في الاختراق هل هو كاذب ام سيستمر؟ ارجوا التوضيح ! وشكرا

----------


## rain517

> الاخت الكريمة  اذا كان قصدك قطع جزء من الشارت  لارفاقه فى المنتدى فهذا ممكن باستخدام  Print screen من لوحة المفاتيح ثم  اى برنامج رسم مثل  paint لقطع جزء من الرسم السؤال الثانى رد عليه الريس الكبير  تقديرى و احترامى

 عفواً لأني ما وضحت السؤال جيداً انا كان قصدي احيانا نحب نضع خطوط أو دوائر في جزء من الشارت وماكنت اعرف اين الإداة التي تقوم بذلك لكن الان الحمدللاة عرفت كيف اجدها  مع شكري الجزيل,,,

----------


## أسامه عبده

> عفواً لأني ما وضحت السؤال جيداً انا كان قصدي احيانا نحب نضع خطوط أو دوائر في جزء من الشارت وماكنت اعرف اين الإداة التي تقوم بذلك لكن الان الحمدللاة عرفت كيف اجدها  مع شكري الجزيل,,,

 . إذا كان قصدك على نفس برنامج التداول   هل ممكن تفيديني فين هذي الأداة لاني أنا أدور عليها برضه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## rain517

> .  إذا كان قصدك على نفس برنامج التداول    هل ممكن تفيديني فين هذي الأداة لاني أنا أدور عليها برضه

 أنا اقصد على برنامج التريد 4 واذا كان هذا هو المطلوب فهذه هي الخطوات اختار Insert ثم Shapes ثم اختار اي شكل من الأشكال الموجودة  واخيراً اشكرك على ردك على استفساراتي  مع تقديري :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> مساء الخير
> كنت اتصفح الموضوع وعرفت انك متواجد الحين فقلت 
> فرصه نصيد استاذنا منها نسلم عليه ومنها
> ندوخ راسه بكم سؤال  اهلا بيك اول شي كيف اضيف الاستراتيجيه في برنامج الميتا تريدر يوجد لكل استراتيجية تمبلت فقط انسخه و صعه فى مجلد البرنامج
> والسؤال الثاني تطفل على سعادتك
> ماهي الاستراتيجيه الي انت تستخدمها في التداول 
> ولك الف شكر ياستاذ الكل  
> تلميذك في صف اولى فوركس

 استراتيجية الاستاذ الوافى شفاه الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي عندي سؤال...
> ما معنى الستوكاستك و الاستوك؟ وكم المدة اللازمة لاختبار ( لتجربة) استراتيجية ما؟ وكيف اعرف ان الترند كاذب؟ يعني في الاختراق هل هو كاذب ام سيستمر؟ ارجوا التوضيح ! وشكرا

 الاستوك استيك هو مؤشر لقياس التذبذب https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=222766&postcount=3  لاختبار الاسترتيجية 3 شهور   يمكن استخدام مؤشر بيدلك  اذا كان الكسر كاذب ام لا ؟   تقبل ودى

----------


## ابوعزالدين

> اخى الكريم  ممكن ترفق المؤشر تقبل ودى

 مرفق التمبلت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرفق التمبلت

 اخويا الكريملم ترفق التمبلتفى انتظارك

----------


## بروكر

> استراتيجية الاستاذ الوافى شفاه الله

 عذرا استاذي بس مافهمت الطريقه انا حملت الملف المضغوط لسترايجية دعها بسيطه بس ماعرفت بعد كذا كيف ادخلها بالبرنامجواسفين على ازعاجك لكن كله باجره الله يوفقك ويوفقنا ويوفق كل مسلم
كمان سؤال ثاني(قد ما اقراء في المنتدى واجرب راح تكون الاسئله بالكوم)السؤال :ماهو هو التحليل الكلاسيكي؟؟ وماالفرق بين التحليل الكلاسيكي والتحليل الفني؟؟!

----------


## ahmed hanafy

التحليل الكلاسيكى هو مدرسة من التحليل الفنى
تعتمد على رسم الدعم و المقاومة و الترند 
بالنسبة لاخونا خير الدين
الطريقة سهلة
انظر كيف تتعامل مع الاستوك استك
و بعد كدة اسئل زى ما انت عايز https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...66&postcount=3

----------


## الصاعقة

طيب يا استاذي
ما هو المؤشر الذي بيدللني على ان كان الترند صادق سيستمر ام كاذب سيرجع؟
ارجوا ادراجه  ان امكن,,,
وشكرا

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير ،،، :Icon31:   مساء الخير ،،،  عندي سؤالين   السؤال الأول :  لاحظت انه يوجد اختلاف في الاسعار بين التريد وبرنامج التداول بعدة نقاط فقط فهل هناك طريقة لجعل الاسعار نفسها ؟؟  السؤال الثاني  :  انا حملت المؤشرات الخاصة بااستراتيجية القاهرة كل واحد لوحده بس هناك موجود التمبليت الخاص بالقاهرة فهل يجب ان احمله للبرنامج او هو عبارة عن كل المؤشرات وطالما اني قد نزلتها فلا داعي لتحميلها مرة آخرى؟؟  مع تقديري الدائم،،، :Thumb:

----------


## pal

> أستاذي القدير ،،،  مساء الخير ،،،  عندي سؤالين   السؤال الأول :  لاحظت انه يوجد اختلاف في الاسعار بين التريد وبرنامج التداول بعدة نقاط فقط فهل هناك طريقة لجعل الاسعار نفسها ؟؟  علي ماأعتقد تستخدمين يا أختي برنامج شركةfxcm ولحل مشكلة إختلاف السعر يجب رفع بعض الملفات + تغيير سيرفر برنامج الرسم البياني وهذا رابط بالموضوع: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13361.html    السؤال الثاني :  انا حملت المؤشرات الخاصة بااستراتيجية القاهرة كل واحد لوحده بس هناك موجود التمبليت الخاص بالقاهرة فهل يجب ان احمله للبرنامج او هو عبارة عن كل المؤشرات وطالما اني قد نزلتها فلا داعي لتحميلها مرة آخرى؟؟  مع تقديري الدائم،،،

 وبالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## tito7600

سؤال مستنيك فى السهره يا ريس لما ترجع بالسلامه فاكر السؤال على الخاص من كام يوم بتاع الترند حضرتك مفهمتش قصدى انا كان قصدى ادوات الرسم نفسها انا بدخل على insert-----lines-----trend line بعد كده بحط الخط على ال تريد لكن مبيظهرش اما موضوع الترند صح ولا لا ده لسه موال طويل ولا انت عايز تهرب؟؟؟  :Inlove:

----------


## pal

> سؤال مستنيك فى السهره يا ريس لما ترجع بالسلامه  فاكر السؤال على الخاص من كام يوم بتاع الترند حضرتك مفهمتش قصدى انا كان قصدى ادوات الرسم نفسها انا بدخل على insert-----lines-----trend line بعد كده بحط الخط على ال تريد لكن مبيظهرش اما موضوع الترند صح ولا لا ده لسه موال طويل ولا انت عايز تهرب؟؟؟

 ممكن تختار الإختصار الموجود علي شاشة البرنامج كما موضع في المرفقة أو ممكن تدخل علي insert>>lines>>trendline , وإذا ماظهر أيضا أعتقد بكون السبب انوا لو خط رسم الترند هو نفسه لون الخلفية الخاصة بالرسم البياني , وليوضح أخي العزيز  أحمد أكثر .وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## tito7600

> ممكن تختار الإختصار الموجود علي شاشة البرنامج كما موضع في المرفقة أو ممكن تدخل علي insert>>lines>>trendline , وإذا ماظهر أيضا أعتقد بكون السبب انوا لو خط رسم الترند هو نفسه لون الخلفية الخاصة بالرسم البياني , وليوضح أخي العزيز أحمد أكثر .وشكرا

 انا مش عارف اشكرك هنا ولا هناك بس انا عملت اللى حضرتك قولت عليه قبل كده وبرضه نفس الموضوع واللون غير لون الخلفيه مفيش فايده  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب يا استاذي
> ما هو المؤشر الذي بيدللني على ان كان الترند صادق سيستمر ام كاذب سيرجع؟
> ارجوا ادراجه ان امكن,,,
> وشكرا

 اخى الصاعقة كل مؤشرات التشبع مثل الاستوكاستك و الماكد  و rsi و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير ،،،  مساء الخير ،،،  عندي سؤالين   السؤال الأول :  لاحظت انه يوجد اختلاف في الاسعار بين التريد وبرنامج التداول بعدة نقاط فقط فهل هناك طريقة لجعل الاسعار نفسها ؟؟  السؤال الثاني :  انا حملت المؤشرات الخاصة بااستراتيجية القاهرة كل واحد لوحده بس هناك موجود التمبليت الخاص بالقاهرة فهل يجب ان احمله للبرنامج او هو عبارة عن كل المؤشرات وطالما اني قد نزلتها فلا داعي لتحميلها مرة آخرى؟؟  مع تقديري الدائم،،،

   الجزء الاول تفضل اخويا / بال  بالرد عليه  التمبلت هو جمع لكل المؤشرات معا فلا داعى لتنزيله مرة اخرى تقبلى تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا مش عارف اشكرك هنا ولا هناك بس انا عملت اللى حضرتك قولت عليه قبل كده وبرضه نفس الموضوع واللون غير لون الخلفيه مفيش فايده

 بجد مشكلة غريبة طيب جرب تنزل البرنامج مرة اخرى

----------


## rain517

أستاذ أحمد  :Icon31:   صباح الخير :Star:  :Star:   حبيت بس أشكرك وأصبح عليك . :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:   مع تقديري،،، :Thumb:

----------


## rain517

> وبالتوفيق

   أخي Pal  شكراً على اجابتك وتوضيحك وجزاك الله خيراً .  مع شكري,,, :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد   صباح الخير  حبيت بس أشكرك وأصبح عليك .  مع تقديري،،،

   صباح النور  و ربنا يخليك و يبارك فيك اختى الكريمة

----------


## pal

> أخي Pal  شكراً على اجابتك وتوضيحك وجزاك الله خيراً .  مع شكري,,,

 مشكورة أختي الكريمة علي الرد .  :Regular Smile:

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد عندي استفسار بسيط وهو انه من اسباب ظهور شمعة الليموزين هو صدور خبر قوي أو متوسط الأهمية , فهل هناك أسباب أخري لظهور هذه الشمعة , وهل يشترط بعد ظهورها ان يتم إعادة إختبار الترند في حال انه كانت شمعة الكسر ليموزين او ممكن الإكتفاء بإعادة إختبار خط دعم أو مقاومة القريب من الترند المكسور . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ازيك استاذ احمد واحشنا كتير والله

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي عندي اسئلة محيرتني!
ممكن تجاوبلي عليها  اذا سمحت....
1- ماهي مستويات الدعم والمقاومة؟ وكيف ارسمه! ممكن ارفاق شارت لللتوضيح....,
2- ممكن تكتبللي هذه الرموز كتابة....؟
USD: الدولار
EUR:
AUD:
JPY:
GBP:
CHF:
CAD:
NZD:
وشكرا,,,

----------


## الصاعقة

ما معنى الباك تيست
وماهي استراتيجية الدايفرنجس؟ ارجوا ادراج رابط

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي عندي اسئلة محيرتني!
> ممكن تجاوبلي عليها اذا سمحت....
> 1- ماهي مستويات الدعم والمقاومة؟ وكيف ارسمه! ممكن ارفاق شارت لللتوضيح...., وهي الخطوط التي يتم رسمها علي القيعان والقمم , وممكن رسم أكثر من خط للدعم والمقاومة وتعتبر هذه الخطوط كحواجز في طريق السعر . 
> 2- ممكن تكتبللي هذه الرموز كتابة....؟ USD: الدولار EUR: يورو AUD: الاسترالي JPY: يــن ياباني GBP: الباونــد CHF: فرنــك CAD: دولار كندي NZD: نيوزيلانديوشكرا,,,

 والرجاء من أخي أحمد توضيح أكثر لو في نقص , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والرجاء من أخي أحمد توضيح أكثر لو في نقص , وشكرا

 كلام صحيح و مشكور اخويا بال

----------


## star

ابغا الرافعه عاليه كيف ؟؟؟؟
بشوووف طريقتها انا عندي تجريبي اف اكس سول ابغا الرافعه عاليه كيف

----------


## pal

> ابغا الرافعه عاليه كيف ؟؟؟؟
> بشوووف طريقتها انا عندي تجريبي اف اكس سول ابغا الرافعه عاليه كيف

 السلام عليكم أخي ستار علي ماأعتقد انوا في شركة FXSOL في الحسابات التجريبية (ديمو) , بتكون الرافعة 1:100 تلقائيا ولا تمنح الشركة رافعة اكبر في الحسابات التجريبية , ولكن في الحساب الحقيقي بتختار الرافعة التي تريدها انت من بين الرافعات التي تسمح بها الشركة , والرجاء من اخي أحمد التصحيح لو في خطأ. وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما معنى الباك تيست
> وماهي استراتيجية الدايفرنجس؟ ارجوا ادراج رابط

 الباك تست هو اختبار المؤشر او الاكسبيرت  فى فترة زمنية لاحقة   و عن الديفرجنس تفضل

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ازيك استاذ احمد عامل ايه بقالي كتير مش متابع معلش ممكن تعليقك علي الصوره دي  [ATTACH] [/ATTACH]

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الصوره

----------


## عبده المصرى

> السلام عليكم أخي ستار علي ماأعتقد انوا في شركة FXSOL في الحسابات التجريبية (ديمو) , بتكون الرافعة 1:100 تلقائيا ولا تمنح الشركة رافعة اكبر في الحسابات التجريبية , ولكن في الحساب الحقيقي بتختار الرافعة التي تريدها انت من بين الرافعات التي تسمح بها الشركة , والرجاء من اخي أحمد التصحيح لو في خطأ. وشكرا

 اخى بال بالنسبة للرافعة فهى بتختارها فى الديمو مثل الحقيقى بالظبط ،،،

----------


## star

اخي احمد اشكرك على تجاوبك معنا
فلم ارى رد على سوالي
ماهذه الخطوط
وارسلتلك الاكسبيرت خطوط الواما ولاكن هل الفيبو اللي يرسمها صحيحه اما لا 
تقبل وووووووووووودي وشديد احترااااااااامي

----------


## star

هذه

----------


## pal

> اخى بال بالنسبة للرافعة فهى بتختارها فى الديمو مثل الحقيقى بالظبط ،،،

 مشكور أخي عبده علي التصحيح , وياريت تذكري الطريقة كيف علي الحساب الديمو حتي استفيد , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر  يا اخي بال على الرد الصحيح الوافي
جزاك الله خيرا,,,
واشكرك يا استاذي/ احمد حنفي 
على الجهد الذي تبذله من اجلنا
جزاك الله خيرا,,
واسأل الله الا يحرمنا منكم
مشكوووورين

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,
يا استاذي عندي سؤال..عن الازواج المناسبة للاستراتيجيات التالية...,!
1- استراتيجية الترند المكسور:
2- استراتيجية خير الدين:
3- استراتيجية رأس الحربة:
4- استراتيجية الدايفرجنس:
ارجوا ذكر الازواج المناسبة,,,,,,وماهي الاستراتيجية التي يمكن للازواج كلها التعامل معها...
ولماذا لكل استراتيجية زوج محدد...كل الازواج نفس بعض..؟
اريد اجابة شافية  ليريح بها ضميري...!
وشكرا,,

----------


## Mr_smart

اخوانى الكرام , 
سؤالى عن التحليل الكلاسيكى
,,,,
لا استطيع ان احدد السؤال بالظبط
ولكنى اريد ان اعلم كل شىء عنة
ارجو شرحة باختصار , ووضع لينك ان امكن
تقبلوا شكرى مقدما.

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد عندي استفسار بسيط وهو انه من اسباب ظهور شمعة الليموزين هو صدور خبر قوي أو متوسط الأهمية , فهل هناك أسباب أخري لظهور هذه الشمعة , وهل يشترط بعد ظهورها ان يتم إعادة إختبار الترند في حال انه كانت شمعة الكسر ليموزين او ممكن الإكتفاء بإعادة إختبار خط دعم أو مقاومة القريب من الترند المكسور . وشكرا

 الرجاء أخي أحمد ماتنسى الرد علي سؤالي , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الرجاء أخي أحمد ماتنسى الرد علي سؤالي , وشكرا

   اخى بال   معذرة لم انتبه للسؤال  الشمعة الليموزين اسبابها عديدة  و كثيرة  و قد يعيد السعر الاختبار بعدها  و قد لا يعيد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوانى الكرام , 
> سؤالى عن التحليل الكلاسيكى
> ,,,,
> لا استطيع ان احدد السؤال بالظبط
> ولكنى اريد ان اعلم كل شىء عنة
> ارجو شرحة باختصار , ووضع لينك ان امكن
> تقبلوا شكرى مقدما.

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,
> يا استاذي عندي سؤال..عن الازواج المناسبة للاستراتيجيات التالية...,!
> 1- استراتيجية الترند المكسور:
> 2- استراتيجية خير الدين:
> 3- استراتيجية رأس الحربة:
> 4- استراتيجية الدايفرجنس:
> ارجوا ذكر الازواج المناسبة,,,,,,وماهي الاستراتيجية التي يمكن للازواج كلها التعامل معها...
> ولماذا لكل استراتيجية زوج محدد...كل الازواج نفس بعض..؟
> اريد اجابة شافية ليريح بها ضميري...!
> وشكرا,,

 اخى الصاعقة قد تصعق من ردى ان اغلب هذه الاستراتيجيات لا اعرفها نعم اطلعت عليها و لم اعمل بها اخى الكريم وجه هذا السؤال لاصحاب الاستراتيجيات انفسهم فى نفس موضوعهم فهم ادرى منى بكثير تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ازيك استاذ احمد حضرتك عامل ايه وحشتنا اوي

----------


## Mr_smart

> تحت امرك اخى الكريم  اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html

  
يا اخى قد قرأت هذا الموضوع مؤخرا
وقرأتة فى منتدى اخر
ولكن انا اسأل على التحليل الكلاسيكى   :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ازيك استاذ احمد حضرتك عامل ايه وحشتنا اوي

 الله يسلمك و يخليك و يبارك فيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا اخى قد قرأت هذا الموضوع مؤخرا
> وقرأتة فى منتدى اخر
> ولكن انا اسأل على التحليل الكلاسيكى

 اخويا الكريم
بالراحة
انا تحت امرك
اقرأ من المشاركة 
و ما يليها هتلاقى تحليل كلاسيكى 
بطعم الفاكهة https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=194
و ممكن ارفع لك دورة الاستاذ نشوان
بس بكل اسف عليها حقوق لمنتدى الجيران
و بالتالى ممكن تعمل مشاكل 
ممكن تنزلها انت من منتدى الجيران عارفه و لا لأ
عارفه لانى بشوفك هناك 
تنويه :
الجيران كتار و كلهم خبراء فى المال
لذا لزم النويه

----------


## ابوعزالدين

استاذ احمد متى سوف تنزل   دورة لاحتراف الفوركس  في ملف بي دي اف

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

[
استاذي ممكن التعليق علي الصوره
وهل الرسم صحيح ام لا
وكيف يمكنني الاستفاده من هذا الوضع

----------


## نـزار محمد

لدي عدة اسئلة فضلا اريد الاجابة عليها: 
1- ماهو وقت التداول خلال ايام الاسبوع حسب توقيت جرينتش؟
2- متى تصدر الاخبار والبيانات حسب توقيت جرينتش؟
3- ماهو افضل اوقات التداول للبيع او الشراء حسب توقيت جرينتش؟
4- ماهو الترند؟ وكيف يمكن رسمه على الشارت؟
5- كيف يمكن التبؤ بارتفاع او انخفاض المؤشر عبر شارت الشموع اليابانية؟
6- ما هو افضل شارت للتحليل الفني أقصد شارت الشهري او الاسبوعي او اليومي او اقل من اليومي( ساعة .. دقائق)؟  
ارجوا التكرم بالرد على استفساراتي ولكم خالص التقدير 
أبو ندى

----------


## rain517

أستاذ أحمد :Icon31:   أزيك وعامل آيه؟؟؟  قرأت انواع كثيرة من الشموع اليابانية وعرفت اشكالها وعلى ماذا تدل ولكن صادف ان قرأت موضوع أخي pal وسؤاله عن شمعة الليموزين ولهذا حبيت ان اسأل عنها كيف يكون شكلها وعلى ماذا يدل ظهورها ؟؟؟  وتقبل فائق تقديري،،، :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد  أزيك وعامل آيه؟؟؟  قرأت انواع كثيرة من الشموع اليابانية وعرفت اشكالها وعلى ماذا تدل ولكن صادف ان قرأت موضوع أخي pal وسؤاله عن شمعة الليموزين ولهذا حبيت ان اسأل عنها كيف يكون شكلها وعلى ماذا يدل ظهورها ؟؟؟  وتقبل فائق تقديري،،،

   شمعة الليموزين هو اصطلاح يطلق على شمعة كبيرة  تبدء بدون ظل و تستمر فى الكبر بسرعة كبيرة يصل طولها الى 100 نقطة او اكثر 
تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد متى سوف تنزل   دورة لاحتراف الفوركس   في ملف بي دي اف

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم مرفق الجزء الاول و الثانى

----------


## rain517

أستاذ أحمد :Icon31:   مساء الخير :Star:   شكراً لردك على أسئلتي وفي عندي ملف عن أفضل مواعيد المحاضرة كنت حصلت عليه عند حضوري لمحاضرة مجانية من موقع Fixnstructor.com وكنت اتمنى أن يفيد الأخوة بالمنتدى وهو شبيه بالملف الموجود بالمنتدى ولكن بترتيب افضل وبتوقيت جرينتش اتمنى أن ينال على اعجابك وعلى أعجاب الأخوة في المنتدى وكنت احب لو تعطيني ملاحاظتك عن التوقيت هل هو سليم. وعلى فكرة يوجد محاضرتين مجانيتين يومي الاربعاء والجمعة في الموقع لمن يود أن يحضرها من الأخوة في المنتدى.  مع تقديري ،،،، :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> [الملف المرفق 68274
> استاذي ممكن التعليق علي الصوره
> وهل الرسم صحيح ام لا
> وكيف يمكنني الاستفاده من هذا الوضع

 كلمنى تلفونيا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لدي عدة اسئلة فضلا اريد الاجابة عليها: 
> 1- ماهو وقت التداول خلال ايام الاسبوع حسب توقيت جرينتش؟  مرفق2- متى تصدر الاخبار والبيانات حسب توقيت جرينتش؟ اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t29623.html
> 3- ماهو افضل اوقات التداول للبيع او الشراء حسب توقيت جرينتش؟ https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=18014- ماهو الترند؟ وكيف يمكن رسمه على الشارت؟ اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html 
> 5- كيف يمكن التبؤ بارتفاع او انخفاض المؤشر عبر شارت الشموع اليابانية؟ ارفق لك الموضوع فى مشاركة لاحقة 
> 6- ما هو افضل شارت للتحليل الفني أقصد شارت الشهري او الاسبوعي او اليومي او اقل من اليومي( ساعة .. دقائق)؟  4 ساعات  
> ارجوا التكرم بالرد على استفساراتي ولكم خالص التقدير 
> أبو ندى

   تحت امرك اخوى ابو ندى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد  مساء الخير  شكراً لردك على أسئلتي وفي عندي ملف عن أفضل مواعيد المحاضرة كنت حصلت عليه عند حضوري لمحاضرة مجانية من موقع Fixnstructor.com وكنت اتمنى أن يفيد الأخوة بالمنتدى وهو شبيه بالملف الموجود بالمنتدى ولكن بترتيب افضل وبتوقيت جرينتش اتمنى أن ينال على اعجابك وعلى أعجاب الأخوة في المنتدى وكنت احب لو تعطيني ملاحاظتك عن التوقيت هل هو سليم. وعلى فكرة يوجد محاضرتين مجانيتين يومي الاربعاء والجمعة في الموقع لمن يود أن يحضرها من الأخوة في المنتدى.  مع تقديري ،،،،

 ماشاء الله ملف راااااائع

----------


## أبوسلطان

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29034.html 
هذا طلبي 
مستعد احول للي يعطيني الجواب  الكافي 1000 دولار  
بعد شهرين  من التداول . لان  عن جد الموضوع يهمني

----------


## أبومحمود

> اخويا الكريم 
> بالراحة
> انا تحت امرك
> اقرأ من المشاركة 
> و ما يليها هتلاقى تحليل كلاسيكى 
> بطعم الفاكهة https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=194
> و ممكن ارفع لك دورة الاستاذ نشوان
> بس بكل اسف عليها حقوق لمنتدى الجيران
> و بالتالى ممكن تعمل مشاكل  ممكن تنزلها انت من منتدى الجيران عارفه و لا لأ
> ...

  
صقر والله من زمان     ياأستاذ أحمد    وبحبك في الله   وربنا يسعدك

----------


## ابوعزالدين

> تحت امرك اخى الكريم   مرفق الجزء الاول و الثانى

   طبعناهم وبدانا ذاكرة  طيب يا صقر كم جزء باقي؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طبعناهم وبدانا ذاكرة   طيب يا صقر كم جزء باقي؟

 هما جزءين لا غير
و تحت امرك فى اى خدمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صقر والله من زمان ياأستاذ أحمد وبحبك في الله وربنا يسعدك

 اهـ منك يا فاهمنى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29034.html 
> هذا طلبي 
> مستعد احول للي يعطيني الجواب الكافي 1000 دولار  
> بعد شهرين من التداول . لان عن جد الموضوع يهمني

  
اخى الكريم / مؤثر
يعلم الله ان طلبك هذا فوق مبلغ علمى
كما يعلم الله اننى لو استطيع مساعدتك ما ترددت
مش علشان خاطر 1000 $
لا طبعا 
تقبل ودى

----------


## أبومحمود

أنا برضه معاك هناك .. بس مش على السطوح .. ولي سؤال  أستاذي الحبيب  ..  هل يوجد طريقة  لتغيير  تمبلت  الأستراتيجة  على جميع شارتات الأزواج المفتوحة  دفعة واحدة      .. بدل ما  أروح الى شاشة كل زوج وأغير التمبلت  واحد  بعد  واحد

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير :Icon31:   صباح الخير :Star:   أشكرك على مشاركتك في موضوعي عن ملف أفضل الأوقات وأنا حبيت نشره في موضوع جديد ليستفيد منه أكبر قدر من الأعضاء حتى أقدر أن أوفي ولو جزء بسيط من جميلك وجميل هذا المنتدى علي .  مع فائق التقدير،،،، :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## أبوسلطان

يزاك الله خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يزاك الله خير

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير  صباح الخير  أشكرك على مشاركتك في موضوعي عن ملف أفضل الأوقات وأنا حبيت نشره في موضوع جديد ليستفيد منه أكبر قدر من الأعضاء حتى أقدر أن أوفي ولو جزء بسيط من جميلك وجميل هذا المنتدى علي .  مع فائق التقدير،،،،

 تحت امرك اختى الكريمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أنا برضه معاك هناك .. بس مش على السطوح .. ولي سؤال أستاذي الحبيب .. هل يوجد طريقة لتغيير تمبلت الأستراتيجة على جميع شارتات الأزواج المفتوحة دفعة واحدة .. بدل ما أروح الى شاشة كل زوج وأغير التمبلت واحد بعد واحد

 اخى العزيز اهلا بك هنا و هناك لا لايوجد طريقة لتركيب التمبلت مرة واحدة و لو فى طريقة علمنى بيها

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير  :Icon31:   مساء الخير،،، :Thumb:  :Thumb:   عندي سؤالين   السؤال الأول: ماهو زوج العملة المسمى ( الملكي ) ولماذا سمي بهذا الأسم ؟؟ :Doh:   السؤال الثاني :  ما هي أفضل رافعة مالية تنصح بها المبتدئين؟؟ :Wub:   مع تقديري ،،،، :Clap:

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير :Icon31:   ممكن لو سمحت تدور لي في الكرتونه بتاعتك اللي في السطح عن ملف طريقة الوافي  لأني كنت نزلته بس حصل خطأ في الملف.  مع تقديري،،، :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير   مساء الخير،،،  عندي سؤالين   السؤال الأول: ماهو زوج العملة المسمى ( الملكي ) ولماذا سمي بهذا الأسم ؟؟  السؤال الثاني :  ما هي أفضل رافعة مالية تنصح بها المبتدئين؟؟  مع تقديري ،،،،

 اختى الكريمة الملكى هو EUR/GBP  اما افضل رافعة 1:200 عندنا مثل بيقول "العقل زينة" و هذه الرافعه هى عين العقل  و طريقة الوافى فى المرفق و تحت امرك

----------


## star

استاذا احمد بعد السلام
بقوووووووولك مررررررررررررتين طنشت السوال حقي وكل يوم اشوووف الموضوع 10 مرررررات ولاالقى رد لسوالي 
ليش زعلااااااااااان   علياااااااااااااان   شووووف صفحه 119

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذا احمد بعد السلام
> بقوووووووولك مررررررررررررتين طنشت السوال حقي وكل يوم اشوووف الموضوع 10 مرررررات ولاالقى رد لسوالي 
> ليش زعلااااااااااان علياااااااااااااان شووووف صفحه 119

 اخويا انا ما اقدر اهمل سؤالك ابد   

> ابغا الرافعه عاليه كيف ؟؟؟؟
> بشوووف طريقتها انا عندي تجريبي اف اكس سول ابغا الرافعه عاليه كيف

 اذا كان قصدك السؤال ده اخونا بال رد عليك  و انا بصراحة مش بتعامل مع فكسول  و ارجو قبول عذرى

----------


## madro

> استاذا احمد بعد السلام
> بقوووووووولك مررررررررررررتين طنشت السوال حقي وكل يوم اشوووف الموضوع 10 مرررررات ولاالقى رد لسوالي 
> ليش زعلااااااااااان علياااااااااااااان شووووف صفحه 119

 دعماً لأخي وأستاذي الحبيب/ أ.أحمد الجواب في المرفقات   تحيتي ومحبتي

----------


## star

استاذ احمد انا اقصد على خطوط المؤؤؤشر  الالوان وتتغير الفيبو من شارت لثاني

----------


## madro

> أنا برضه معاك هناك .. بس مش على السطوح .. ولي سؤال أستاذي الحبيب .. هل يوجد طريقة لتغيير تمبلت الأستراتيجة على جميع شارتات الأزواج المفتوحة دفعة واحدة .. بدل ما أروح الى شاشة كل زوج وأغير التمبلت واحد بعد واحد

 دعماً لأخي وأستاذي الحبيب /أ.أحمد  وكما أوضح لك الأستاذ فلا توجد طريقة مباشرة لما طلبت ولكن.. يتبع مادرو طريقة سريعة ومريحة للتغيير بين الاستراتيجيات المختلفة وذلك بتخزين الشارتات لكل استراتيجية باسمها في مجلد البروفيل Profiles  كل ماعليك فعله هو اختيار اسم الاستراتيجية فقط فتظهر لك كل الشارتات المطلوبة وهذه الطريقة لاتثقل على الجهاز لأن الشارتات منسقة في مجموعات وربما الشارت أيها الأخ الحبيب الشارت   يوضح لك ذلك  تحيتي ومحبتي

----------


## star

اخي ماااااااااااادروووووو   واستااااااااذي  
استاذي  احمد
اشكركم من كل قلبي  والله يوفقكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي ماااااااااااادروووووو واستااااااااذي 
> استاذي احمد
> اشكركم من كل قلبي والله يوفقكم

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> دعماً لأخي وأستاذي الحبيب /أ.أحمد  وكما أوضح لك الأستاذ فلا توجد طريقة مباشرة لما طلبت ولكن.. يتبع مادرو طريقة سريعة ومريحة للتغيير بين الاستراتيجيات المختلفة وذلك بتخزين الشارتات لكل استراتيجية باسمها في مجلد البروفيل Profiles  كل ماعليك فعله هو اختيار اسم الاستراتيجية فقط فتظهر لك كل الشارتات المطلوبة وهذه الطريقة لاتثقل على الجهاز لأن الشارتات منسقة في مجموعات وربما الشارت أيها الأخ الحبيب الشارت  يوضح لك ذلك   تحيتي ومحبتي

 الاستاذ مادرو  الفارس الذهبي انه لشرف لى و للموضوع مرورك شرف و دعمك شرف جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## rain517

> اختى الكريمة  الملكى هو EUR/GBP  اما افضل رافعة 1:200 عندنا مثل بيقول "العقل زينة" و هذه الرافعه هى عين العقل  و طريقة الوافى فى المرفق  و تحت امرك

 شكراً أستاذي القدير :Thumb:

----------


## rain517

أستاذي القدير ،،، :Icon31:   قرأت شرحك لخطوط البايفوت والكماريلا في ملف PDF وعندي بعض التساؤلات : على فكرة الكتابة بين الأقواس مأخوذه من الملف.  1. خط R3 شروطه شراء ( اذا تكونت شمعة فوقه ) سؤالي هل هذا معناه يجب ان تفتح شمعة جديدة فوقه؟ 2. خط R3 شروطه بيع ( اذا لم يستطيع السعر كسره ) سؤالي عند محاولة السعر الكسر من اول محاولة ثم فشل وكرر المحاولة اكثر من مره هل هذا معناه انه فشل في الكسر أو معناه انه كلما كرر المحاولة كلما قرب من النجاح اكثر؟ 3. انت حددت الهدف تقريباً في كل عملية وسؤالي اذا كان الهدف اقل من 15 نقطة هل اضعه ام اغير الهدف؟ 4 . خط R2 اشارة الدخول ( مع أول شمعة جديدة ) سؤالي أول شمعة جديدة هل هي اول شمعه تكونت فوقه أو الانتظار لشمعة جديدة بعدها؟ 5. خط H3  شراء تعزيزه ( يفضل وجود مقاومه كمان) سؤالي كيف يفضل وجود مقاومة والعملية شراء اعتقد يفترض وجود دعم وليس مقاومة؟ 6. خط H3 بيع ( اذا وجدت معه خط لو أو هاي اليوم السابق ) سؤالي الا يفترض ان يكون الشرط فقط وجود هاي اليوم السابق لأن العملية بيع؟ 7. خط S1 شروطه شراء ( وجود مقاومه أخرى مثل البولينجر .....) سؤالي هل تقصد شراء ام هناك خطأ مطبعي لأن العملية شراء لذا اعتقد انه يفترض وجود دعم وليس مقاومه ونفس الشئ بعملية البيع لنفس الخط عند تعزيزه مكتوب ( بشرط الاستمرار فوقه 30 نقطة .....) والعملية بيع فاعتقد ان المقصود تحته وليس فوقه؟ انا عارفه اني زودت الأسئلة حبتين!!!!  مع تقديري الدائم،،، :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير ،،،  قرأت شرحك لخطوط البايفوت والكماريلا في ملف PDF وعندي بعض التساؤلات : على فكرة الكتابة بين الأقواس مأخوذه من الملف.  1. خط R3 شروطه شراء ( اذا تكونت شمعة فوقه ) سؤالي هل هذا معناه يجب ان تفتح شمعة جديدة فوقه؟  نعم تفتح و تقفل فوقه2. خط R3 شروطه بيع ( اذا لم يستطيع السعر كسره ) سؤالي عند محاولة السعر الكسر من اول محاولة ثم فشل وكرر المحاولة اكثر من مره هل هذا معناه انه فشل في الكسر أو معناه انه كلما كرر المحاولة كلما قرب من النجاح اكثر؟ و كلما كرر المحاولة زاد ضعفه و عدم قدرته عاى الكسر3. انت حددت الهدف تقريباً في كل عملية وسؤالي اذا كان الهدف اقل من 15 نقطة هل اضعه ام اغير الهدف؟ هذه الاهداف يمكن تغيرها4 . خط R2 اشارة الدخول ( مع أول شمعة جديدة ) سؤالي أول شمعة جديدة هل هي اول شمعه تكونت فوقه أو الانتظار لشمعة جديدة بعدها؟ انتظار الجديدة بعدها5. خط H3 شراء تعزيزه ( يفضل وجود مقاومه كمان) سؤالي كيف يفضل وجود مقاومة والعملية شراء اعتقد يفترض وجود دعم وليس مقاومة؟ كلامك صح 6. خط H3 بيع ( اذا وجدت معه خط لو أو هاي اليوم السابق ) سؤالي الا يفترض ان يكون الشرط فقط وجود هاي اليوم السابق لأن العملية بيع؟  مش فاهم قصدك بالضبط7. خط S1 شروطه شراء ( وجود مقاومه أخرى مثل البولينجر .....) سؤالي هل تقصد شراء ام هناك خطأ مطبعي لأن العملية شراء لذا اعتقد انه يفترض وجود دعم وليس مقاومه ونفس الشئ بعملية البيع لنفس الخط عند تعزيزه مكتوب ( بشرط الاستمرار فوقه 30 نقطة .....) والعملية بيع فاعتقد ان المقصود تحته وليس فوقه؟  صح الكلام هو خطأ مطبعى ليس الاانا عارفه اني زودت الأسئلة حبتين!!!!  مع تقديري الدائم،،،

 اسئلة جميلة جدا لك كل التقدير و الاحترام

----------


## المايسترو

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال وهو كيف يمكن لي ان اكتب على ملف بي دي اف و كيف يمكن تحويل ملف ورد الى بي دي اف
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> لدي سؤال وهو كيف يمكن لي ان اكتب على ملف بي دي اف و كيف يمكن تحويل ملف ورد الى بي دي اف
> وبارك الله فيكم

 للكتابة على ملف اكروبات هذا يحتاج برنامج يباع 
اما الكتابة على ورد و التحويل فهذا سهل
النسخة الجديدة من ورد يمكنها التحويل مباشرة
كما يوجد برنامج يقوم بهذا العمل
انتظرنى ثوانى ادور لك فى الكرتونة
تقبل ودى

----------


## rain517

خط H3 بيع ( اذا وجدت معه خط لو أو هاي اليوم السابق ) سؤالي الا يفترض ان يكون الشرط فقط وجود هاي اليوم السابق لأن العملية بيع؟   مش فاهم قصدك بالضبط اللي اقصده ان خط H3 يعتبر خط مقاومة لذا في حالة البيع حيكون من شروطه اذا وجدت معه هاي اليوم السابق ( على حسب فهمي ) لأني اعتقد انه في حالة وجود لو اليوم السابق مع الخط ستكون عملية البيع مش مضمونه؟؟؟  وشكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> خط H3 بيع ( اذا وجدت معه خط لو أو هاي اليوم السابق ) سؤالي الا يفترض ان يكون الشرط فقط وجود هاي اليوم السابق لأن العملية بيع؟   مش فاهم قصدك بالضبط  اللي اقصده ان خط H3 يعتبر خط مقاومة لذا في حالة البيع حيكون من شروطه اذا وجدت معه هاي اليوم السابق ( على حسب فهمي ) لأني اعتقد انه في حالة وجود لو اليوم السابق مع الخط ستكون عملية البيع مش مضمونه؟؟؟   وشكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً

 لا لازم هاى اليوم السابق معاه علشان يعطيه قوة و قد يكون لو اليوم معاه و العملية تكون مضمونة بس جربى كدة و هتلاقيها موجودة بجد اسئلة ذكية مشكورة عليها

----------


## rain517

> لا لازم هاى اليوم السابق معاه علشان يعطيه قوة  و قد يكون لو اليوم معاه و العملية تكون مضمونة بس جربى كدة و هتلاقيها موجودة  بجد اسئلة ذكية مشكورة عليها

 أستاذي القدير :Icon31:   انا بجد مش عارفه كيف اشكرك ربنا يخليك لينا :015:

----------


## star

السلام عليكم في فتح الحساب الحقيقي في ملف وورد
في  Customer Information: Account #  FX New Account User Name New Account First/Last Name  Email Address      The undersigned hereby acknowledges having read and understood this agreement. Primary Customer Signature                                             Date  Joint Customer Signature                                                      Date Print Primary Name  Print Joint Name   ايش  اكتب فيهم ارجو المساعده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم في فتح الحساب الحقيقي في ملف وورد
> في  Customer Information: Account #  FX ده يتم وضع فيه رقم حسابك ان كان لك حساب معهم New Account هنا تعلم انه حساب جديد User Name الاسم المسجل به الحساب New Account هنا توضح انه حساب جديد  First/Last Name هنا تضع اسمك واسم العائلة   Email Address عنوان الايميل    The undersigned hereby acknowledges having read and understood this agreement. Primary Customer Signature                                             Date  التوقيع هنا   Joint Customer Signature                                                      Date   Print Primary Name  Print Joint Name   ايش  اكتب فيهم ارجو المساعده

 اخى الكريم
هذه معلومات عن الاسم والايميل فقط وتوقيعك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي القدير  انا بجد مش عارفه كيف اشكرك ربنا يخليك لينا

   ربنا يخليك اختنا الكريمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم  هذه معلومات عن الاسم والايميل فقط وتوقيعك

  مشكور على الاجابة يا باشا  الاخ ستار  رد عليك استاذنا الكبير

----------


## star

شكرا  لك

----------


## man_fx

سؤال ياشباب  كيف نستخرج من برامج الميتاتريد تاريخ عملة معينة لتاريخ معين, مثلا GBP/USD لمدة سنة كاملة أو أكثر من ذلك أو أقل ثم تحويلة الى ملف EXCEL.
علما باني لدي العلم بالطريقة لمدة شهرين تقريبا وليس اكثر ولكن ما أريده هو ان تكون المدة أكثر من ذلك ويكون لي الخيار في التحكم في التاريخ.  شاكر لكم مقدما.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال ياشباب  كيف نستخرج من برامج الميتاتريد تاريخ عملة معينة لتاريخ معين, مثلا GBP/USD لمدة سنة كاملة أو أكثر من ذلك أو أقل ثم تحويلة الى ملف EXCEL.
> علما باني لدي العلم بالطريقة لمدة شهرين تقريبا وليس اكثر ولكن ما أريده هو ان تكون المدة أكثر من ذلك ويكون لي الخيار في التحكم في التاريخ.   شاكر لكم مقدما.

   بسيطة خالص  اختار العملة اللى تعجبك و اضغط F2 و تقبل ودى

----------


## man_fx

لدي علم بذلك أستاذ احمد,
ولكن حاول أنت بنفسك أن تفعل ذلك ولن تجد أي خيار في تحديد الفترة الزمنية المطلوبه.....!?
ادخل الى ِAdd وتاكد...

----------


## pal

> لدي علم بذلك أستاذ احمد, 
> ولكن حاول أنت بنفسك أن تفعل ذلك ولن تجد أي خيار في تحديد الفترة الزمنية المطلوبه.....!? 
> ادخل الى ِAdd وتاكد...

 السلام عليكم أخي العزيز , بعد الضغط علي ADD (تحرير) راح تظهر أمامك كل أيام وساعات عمل الزوج المختار , فتختار من كما تلاحظ في الصورة تاريخ معين وأضغط OK (موافق) , راح يحددلك مباشرة اليوم والساعة إلي أخترتها وما حدث للزوج من ارتفاع وانخفاض  , وبالتوفيق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## man_fx

كلامك سليم يا Pal
ولكن اذا تلاحظ انه يعطي تاريخ قيمة شمعة وحدة فقط اي حسب القيم التي وضعتها وحددتها بنفسك ... جرب .... 
الذي اسأل عنه أنا هو لنقول للفترة الزمنية الماضية من 12/05/2005 لغاية الوقت الحالي على سبيل المثال. 
شاكر حسن تجاوبك..

----------


## pal

> كلامك سليم يا Pal 
> ولكن اذا تلاحظ انه يعطي تاريخ قيمة شمعة وحدة فقط اي حسب القيم التي وضعتها وحددتها بنفسك ... جرب ....  الذي اسأل عنه أنا هو لنقول للفترة الزمنية الماضية من 12/05/2005 لغاية الوقت الحالي على سبيل المثال.   شاكر حسن تجاوبك..

 ان شاء الله يتم الإجابة علي سؤالك من أحد الأخوه الأدرى مني في برامج الرسوم البيانية . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة man_fx   _لدي علم بذلك أستاذ احمد, 
> ولكن حاول أنت بنفسك أن تفعل ذلك ولن تجد أي خيار في تحديد الفترة الزمنية المطلوبه.....!? 
> ادخل الى ِAdd وتاكد..._

  

> ان شاء الله يتم الإجابة علي سؤالك من أحد الأخوه الأدرى مني في برامج الرسوم البيانية . وشكرا

  
اخى الكريم
رددت عليك انا و اخونا بال 
بمبلغ علمنا و الله اعلم
انتظر رد الخبراء
و بقى ان اقول لك اختار  save as من file
و تقبل ودى

----------


## يارب ترزقه

اخي الحبيب احمد حنفي
سألك أحد الاخوان عن مؤشر ask trend  وانت مشكورا اعطيته المؤشر وقمت انا بتحميله
ووضعته في الميتاتريدر بشكل صحيح ولكن عندما اضعه على الشارت لايعمل؟ هل هناك طريقه معينه او آليه لعمله اقوم بها؟ 
ارجو افادتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الحبيب احمد حنفي
> سألك أحد الاخوان عن مؤشر ask trend وانت مشكورا اعطيته المؤشر وقمت انا بتحميله
> ووضعته في الميتاتريدر بشكل صحيح ولكن عندما اضعه على الشارت لايعمل؟ هل هناك طريقه معينه او آليه لعمله اقوم بها؟ 
> ارجو افادتي

 اخى الكريم
حالا 
ابحث الامر و ارد عليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم
> حالا 
> ابحث الامر و ارد عليك

 اخى الكريم
المؤشر شغال
هل تأكدت من فك الضغط ؟

----------


## star

استاذ ممكن اسالك عن بعض المصطلحات اللي هي:-
شوورت ***لونغ***بريك اوت لاسفل ****بريك اوت لااعلى

----------


## pal

> استاذ ممكن اسالك عن بعض المصطلحات اللي هي:-
> شوورت ***لونغ***بريك اوت لاسفل ****بريك اوت لااعلى

 وعليكم السلام أخي ستار :  شوورت = بيع.  اللونج = شراء.  بريك أوت لاسفل = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأسفل (نزول) .(مش متأكد) بريك أوت لأعلي = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأعلي (ارتفاع) .  (مش متأكد)  والرجاء من اخي العزيز أحمد التصحيح لو في خطأ. وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وعليكم السلام أخي ستار :  شوورت = بيع.  اللونج = شراء.  بريك أوت لاسفل = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأسفل (نزول) .(مش متأكد) بريك أوت لأعلي = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأعلي (ارتفاع) . (مش متأكد)   والرجاء من اخي العزيز أحمد التصحيح لو في خطأ. وشكرا

 كلام صح بس بريك أوت لاسفل = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأسفل كاسرا دعم (نزول) . بريك أوت لأعلي = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأعلي كاسرا مقاومة (ارتفاع) .

----------


## pal

> كلام صح  بس بريك أوت لاسفل = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأسفل كاسرا دعم (نزول) .  بريك أوت لأعلي = حدوث تحرك قوي للسعر لأعلي كاسرا مقاومة (ارتفاع) .

 مشكور اخي عزيز أحمد علي الرد الوافي والدقيق.  :Regular Smile:

----------


## loly

ماهي عمليات التبريد و التعزيز و هل هناك عمليات أخرى غيرهم

----------


## rain517

> ماهي عمليات التبريد و التعزيز و هل هناك عمليات أخرى غيرهم

 بعد أذن استاذي القدير وعلى حسب علمي البسيط عملية التعزيز هي الدخول بعقود جديدة في عمليات رابحة اصلاً . وعملية التبريد هي الدخول بعقود جديدة في عملية خاسرة ولكن يكون هناك عوامل تؤكد بأن السعر بينعكس لذا تدخل بعقود لانك تعرف بان العملية سوف تعود وتحقق ربح مرة اخرى. اتمنى ان اكون وضحت الصورة.

----------


## star

ماقول شكرااا   ولاكن جززززاك الله خيرررررر

----------


## loly

> بعد أذن استاذي القدير وعلى حسب علمي البسيط عملية التعزيز هي الدخول بعقود جديدة في عمليات رابحة اصلاً . وعملية التبريد هي الدخول بعقود جديدة في عملية خاسرة ولكن يكون هناك عوامل تؤكد بأن السعر بينعكس لذا تدخل بعقود لانك تعرف بان العملية سوف تعود وتحقق ربح مرة اخرى. اتمنى ان اكون وضحت الصورة.

 شكرا كثيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور اخي عزيز أحمد علي الرد الوافي والدقيق.

   تحت امرك و امر جميع اخوانى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماهي عمليات التبريد و التعزيز و هل هناك عمليات أخرى غيرهم

 تم الرد يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد أذن استاذي القدير وعلى حسب علمي البسيط عملية التعزيز هي الدخول بعقود جديدة في عمليات رابحة اصلاً . وعملية التبريد هي الدخول بعقود جديدة في عملية خاسرة ولكن يكون هناك عوامل تؤكد بأن السعر بينعكس لذا تدخل بعقود لانك تعرف بان العملية سوف تعود وتحقق ربح مرة اخرى. اتمنى ان اكون وضحت الصورة.

   ما شاء الله طيب صدقينى انا اول مرة اعرف معناهم

----------


## star

هل تم كسر القناه الهابطه وهل الفيبو صحيحه
وهل هيا اشارت شرا
وووووووشكرا لك

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

لو ممكن كنت عاوز مؤشر الأنفجار السعرى مع التنبيه الصوتى 
وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هل تم كسر القناه الهابطه وهل الفيبو صحيحه
> وهل هيا اشارت شرا
> وووووووشكرا لك

  
لم يتأكد الكسر بعد
انتظر الشمعة التالية
و لم توضح من اين رسمت الفيبو
و لكن احترام السعر لها يشير الى صحتها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لو ممكن كنت عاوز مؤشر الأنفجار السعرى مع التنبيه الصوتى 
> وجزاكم الله الف خير

 اتفضل الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%D3%DA%D1%EC

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم
استاذي العزيز احمد حنفي مساء الخير
عندي حزمة اسئله اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لها ( كعادتك ) ويمكن هالمره مكثر العيار حبتين وكلك خير وبركه
س1: هناك فرق بين رسم الترند وبين رسم القناة السعريه اتمنى توضيحه؟
س2: انا عندما ارسم ترند نازل او صاعد اعتمد على مؤشر zigzag هل يشترط ان اصل بين قمه (او قاع)  والتي تليها مباشره ام ليش شرطاً؟ وهل شرط ثلاث قمم( أو قاع)؟ لان سؤال يتبادر لذهني ما الفائده من انني انتظر القمه( او القاع) الثالث ؟ لانني رأيت احد الشارتات في احد المنتديات يرسم خطين اعلى السعر واسفل السعر فلا اعلم هل هو ترند ام قناة سعريه ولكن كل مافهمته انه لو تجاوز السعر احد الخطين يدل على الشراء او البيع؟
ان اسف للاطاله ولكن اتمنى ان استفيد من شخصكم الكريم وياحبذا لو ارشدتني الى روابط او كتب تفيدني بهذا المجال ( وياريت لو تملي الصفحه لاني بحب القراءه فوق ماتتصور) :Icon31:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> استاذي العزيز احمد حنفي مساء الخير
> عندي حزمة اسئله اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لها ( كعادتك ) ويمكن هالمره مكثر العيار حبتين وكلك خير وبركه
> س1: هناك فرق بين رسم الترند وبين رسم القناة السعريه اتمنى توضيحه؟  خط الترند خط واحد انما القناه خطان احدهما ترند و الاخر موازى له و لكن عملهما -اى الترند و القناه- واحدس2: انا عندما ارسم ترند نازل او صاعد اعتمد على مؤشر zigzag هل يشترط ان اصل بين قمه (او قاع) والتي تليها مباشره ام ليش شرطاً؟ وهل شرط ثلاث قمم( أو قاع)؟ لان سؤال يتبادر لذهني ما الفائده من انني انتظر القمه( او القاع) الثالث ؟ لانني رأيت احد الشارتات في احد المنتديات يرسم خطين اعلى السعر واسفل السعر فلا اعلم هل هو ترند ام قناة سعريه ولكن كل مافهمته انه لو تجاوز السعر احد الخطين يدل على الشراء او البيع؟ اذا رسمت الترند معتمدا على الزجزاج فيكفى نقطتين
> ان اسف للاطاله ولكن اتمنى ان استفيد من شخصكم الكريم وياحبذا لو ارشدتني الى روابط او كتب تفيدني بهذا المجال ( وياريت لو تملي الصفحه لاني بحب القراءه فوق ماتتصور)

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم   لمزيدا من المعاومات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html

----------


## يارب ترزقه

> تحت امرك اخى الكريم   لمزيدا من المعاومات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html

 اخي الحبيب احمد حنفي.. لااعرف كيف اشرح ما اريد ايصاله لك ولكن سأحاول
انا اقصد الخط اللي تحت ( مش خط الترد نفسه) ازاي يتعمل؟ هل نعمل الخط على الزاج زاج كمان؟
لانه ببساطه انا اعلم ان الترند يرتد منه السعر (اذا لم يكسره) ولكن مالااعلمه حاجتين
الأولى الى اين سيتجه بعد كسر الترند؟
الثانيه الى اين سيتجه بعد الارتداد من الترند؟
سؤال ( هل يمكنني الاعتماد على مؤشر asktrend) وسمعت بيقولوا ان اشاراته متأخره فما هو الحل بنظرك؟ والشكر لك وياريت مزيد من الروابط اللي تتكلم عن الترند (مش حكتر اسئله لاني مابحبش الطماعين) :012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الحبيب احمد حنفي.. لااعرف كيف اشرح ما اريد ايصاله لك ولكن سأحاول
> انا اقصد الخط اللي تحت ( مش خط الترد نفسه) ازاي يتعمل؟ هل نعمل الخط على الزاج زاج كمان؟
> لانه ببساطه انا اعلم ان الترند يرتد منه السعر (اذا لم يكسره) ولكن مالااعلمه حاجتين
> الأولى الى اين سيتجه بعد كسر الترند؟
> الثانيه الى اين سيتجه بعد الارتداد من الترند؟
> سؤال ( هل يمكنني الاعتماد على مؤشر asktrend) وسمعت بيقولوا ان اشاراته متأخره فما هو الحل بنظرك؟ والشكر لك وياريت مزيد من الروابط اللي تتكلم عن الترند (مش حكتر اسئله لاني مابحبش الطماعين)

 انت تقصد ازاى نرسم الخط الموازى للترند
بسيطة
نشط خط الترند دبل كلك عليه
اضغط مفتاح ctrl
اسحب خط الترند بالماوس
يرسم لك خط موازى
منتظر ردك 
و نواصل

----------


## يارب ترزقه

> انت تقصد ازاى نرسم الخط الموازى للترند
> بسيطة
> نشط خط الترند دبل كلك عليه
> اضغط مفتاح ctrl
> اسحب خط الترند بالماوس
> يرسم لك خط موازى
> منتظر ردك 
> و نواصل

 انا وضعت الشارت اخي احمد لكي يسهل علي وعليك الموضوع (وهي طريقه انوي اتباعها بالبيع والشراء وفيها بعض ماجاء بطريقة الاخ الوافي ( شفاه الله) واحببت الاستفسار منك
1. الخط الذي فوق السعر هو خط ترند هابط رسمته بناء على الزاج زاج ولكن سؤالي عن الخط( الاحمر) هل صحيح رسمه هكذا ام يكون على اساس معين؟
2. هل صحيح انه لو تجاوز السعر الخط السفلي يكون اشارة بيع؟
3. اذا كسر الترند او اذا نزل بالاسفل كيف احدد الهدف الذاهب اليه هل هناك اليه معينه؟
4. اخيرا وهو المهم ( هل هذه الطريقه صحيحه ام لاتقوم على اساس صحيح) اقصد هل هي معتبره بالتحليل الفني ام نسبة نجاحها بسيطه؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا وضعت الشارت اخي احمد لكي يسهل علي وعليك الموضوع (وهي طريقه انوي اتباعها بالبيع والشراء وفيها بعض ماجاء بطريقة الاخ الوافي ( شفاه الله) واحببت الاستفسار منك
> 1. الخط الذي فوق السعر هو خط ترند هابط رسمته بناء على الزاج زاج ولكن سؤالي عن الخط( الاحمر) هل صحيح رسمه هكذا ام يكون على اساس معين؟ يرسم على انه موازى لخط الترند كما سبق2. هل صحيح انه لو تجاوز السعر الخط السفلي يكون اشارة بيع؟ نعم صحيح و لكن اذا لمس العلوى و نزل فهى اشارة بيع افضل3. اذا كسر الترند او اذا نزل بالاسفل كيف احدد الهدف الذاهب اليه هل هناك اليه معينه؟ خطوط الفيبو هى التى تحدد هذا4. اخيرا وهو المهم ( هل هذه الطريقه صحيحه ام لاتقوم على اساس صحيح) اقصد هل هي معتبره بالتحليل الفني ام نسبة نجاحها بسيطه؟

 طريقة صحيحة و العبرة بالتجربة

----------


## يارب ترزقه

> طريقة صحيحة و العبرة بالتجربة

 والله مش عارف اقولك ايه يا حنفي يا ابهه ايه العظمه دي كله (انا كويتي بس غرامي اللهجه المصريه ) :Thumb:  
مش هسيبك .. الفايبو اللي قلت عنه انا اعرف ارسمه كويس بس المشكله عندي انو انا بشتغل على فريم ساعه ..ينفع اعمل فايبو على فريم ساعه ولا لازم اغير الفريم ولا ايه الحكايه بالضبط ..الفريم على ساعه يكون الترند صاعد لكن لمن تعمل الفايبو على يوم مثلا يكون نازل..فاهمني طبعا
( اصل حاسس الفوركس ابتدا يضبط معايا) ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله مش عارف اقولك ايه يا حنفي يا ابهه ايه العظمه دي كله (انا كويتي بس غرامي اللهجه المصريه ) 
> مش هسيبك .. الفايبو اللي قلت عنه انا اعرف ارسمه كويس بس المشكله عندي انو انا بشتغل على فريم ساعه ..ينفع اعمل فايبو على فريم ساعه ولا لازم اغير الفريم ولا ايه الحكايه بالضبط ..الفريم على ساعه يكون الترند صاعد لكن لمن تعمل الفايبو على يوم مثلا يكون نازل..فاهمني طبعا
> ( اصل حاسس الفوركس ابتدا يضبط معايا) ..

 طيب خلاص 
اعمل الفايبو على 4 ساعات 
و اشتغل على الساعة عادى
و سلامى لك و لكل اهل الكويت

----------


## يارب ترزقه

انشالله تكون سهران زي حلاتي يا استاذ ميدو
ياريت تشوف الشارت المرفق عن الزوج الثقيل (يورو-باوند) وتقولي هل صحيح ما كتبته على الشارت
يمعنى اخر هل قراءتي للشارت صح من الناحيه الفنيه؟ ( معلش انا لسه سنه اولى استحلمني) بس والله اني اسهر الليل وحتى النهار وانا اعلم نفسي الطريق الصحيح؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انشالله تكون سهران زي حلاتي يا استاذ ميدو
> ياريت تشوف الشارت المرفق عن الزوج الثقيل (يورو-باوند) وتقولي هل صحيح ما كتبته على الشارت
> يمعنى اخر هل قراءتي للشارت صح من الناحيه الفنيه؟ ( معلش انا لسه سنه اولى استحلمني) بس والله اني اسهر الليل وحتى النهار وانا اعلم نفسي الطريق الصحيح؟

 صباح العسل يا باشا الرسم صحيح  و الكسر صحيح بس انت اتأكدت ازاى انه هيعيد الاختبار عند النقطة دى بذات تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

ماهو الفايبو يا استاذي 
وما فائدته...وعمله؟
وما هي استراتيجية تقاطع الوما؟؟؟؟
ارجوا التوضيح...!
وشكرا,,

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذي الكريم.. ماهي طريقة مسح خطوط الفايبو والدعم والمقاومة من على الشارت، اصلي كل ما امسح اروح وارجع اللقاهم موجودين تاني 
جزاك الله خير.

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> استاذي الكريم.. ماهي طريقة مسح خطوط الفايبو والدعم والمقاومة من على الشارت، اصلي كل ما امسح اروح وارجع اللقاهم موجودين تاني 
> جزاك الله خير.

 السلام عليكم أخي العزيز بو عبد الله , بنسبة لمسح المؤشرات الموجوده علي الرسم البياني , إضغط علي زر ctrl+i من لوحة المفاتيح فتظهر لك قائمة بها جميع المؤشرات المستخدمه علي الرسم المفتوح تختار أي مؤشر وتضغط علي زر حذف , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز بو عبد الله , بنسبة لمسح المؤشرات الموجوده علي الرسم البياني , إضغط علي زر ctrl+i من لوحة المفاتيح فتظهر لك قائمة بها جميع المؤشرات المستخدمه علي الرسم المفتوح تختار أي مؤشر وتضغط علي زر حذف , وشكرا

 باقى كلمة
ثم اضغط اغلاق 
اخويا بال
هذه طريقة مسح المؤشرات التى فى الشاشة
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> استاذي الكريم.. ماهي طريقة مسح خطوط الفايبو والدعم والمقاومة من على الشارت، اصلي كل ما امسح اروح وارجع اللقاهم موجودين تاني 
> جزاك الله خير.

  
اخى الكريم 
اضغط مفتاح 
Back Space 
او نشط الخط و اضغط
Delete
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماهو الفايبو يا استاذي 
> وما فائدته...وعمله؟
> وما هي استراتيجية تقاطع الوما؟؟؟؟
> ارجوا التوضيح...!
> وشكرا,,

 الفايبو هى خطوط مرسومة على حسب نسب فايبوناتشى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html 
و لكن تقاطع الوما لم ادرسها
انتظر رأى الخبراء فيها
تقبل ودى

----------


## pal

> باقى كلمة
> ثم اضغط اغلاق 
> اخويا بال
> هذه طريقة مسح المؤشرات التى فى الشاشة
> تقبل ودى

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي التصحيح .. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

تحت امرك اخويا / بال

----------


## mohmd173

السلام عليكم اخي واستاذي احمد حنفي 
عندي تمبليت حابب اضيف له منبه اذا وصل للمنطقة الفلانيه ينبهني كيف لو سمحت؟ 
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## أرجوان

:A015:    1-مالمقصود بضبط الحساسيه للزوج وكيف يتم ذلك؟ 2-ماهو السيرفر؟ 3- ماهي قواعد الهارمونيك؟ 4-لمؤشر الستوكاستيك نوعان سلو وفاست ماسبب تصنيفهم كذلك هل هي على سرعة ترددهم؟ وعلى ماذا يفيد سرعة وبطْء التردد؟ وأيهما نتبع؟  دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته أستاذ أحمد   وشكرا جزيلا أخي pal على كل جهودك معنا.

----------


## أبومحمود

السلام عليكم .. ياريت  رابط  يشرح مؤشر   ADX   ..  ولو حتى بالياباني  .. بس تترجمهولي  عربي     تحياتي

----------


## LEGEND

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز بو عبد الله , بنسبة لمسح المؤشرات الموجوده علي الرسم البياني , إضغط علي زر ctrl+i من لوحة المفاتيح فتظهر لك قائمة بها جميع المؤشرات المستخدمه علي الرسم المفتوح تختار أي مؤشر وتضغط علي زر حذف , وشكرا

 اشكرك اخي العزيز بال وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
عطني اذنك.... تراني فاقدك هاليومين وفاقد لمساتك في الفريق.

----------


## LEGEND

> اخى الكريم 
> اضغط مفتاح 
> Back Space 
> او نشط الخط و اضغط
> Delete
> و تقبل ودى

 اشكرك استاذي الكريم.. مسحت بواسطة الطريقتين بك سبيس والتنشيط ثم دليت ويرجعوا تاني لوحديهم.
هجرب طريقة اخونا بال وشوف 
تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم اخي واستاذي احمد حنفي 
> عندي تمبليت حابب اضيف له منبه اذا وصل للمنطقة الفلانيه ينبهني كيف لو سمحت؟ 
> وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

 اخى الكريم
هو تمبلت و لا مؤشر 
و انت عايز تعدله بنفسك
و الا ترسله لى فاذا كان مفتوح اعدله انا
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 1-مالمقصود بضبط الحساسيه للزوج وكيف يتم ذلك؟ هى حساسية مؤشر ما لحركة زوج ما و هو امر بربمجى بحت2-ماهو السيرفر؟ هو جهاز كمبيوتر ضخم تتواجد به بيانات كبيرة الحجم و فى الفوركس هو كمبيوتر شركة الوساطة3- ماهي قواعد الهارمونيك؟  4-لمؤشر الستوكاستيك نوعان سلو وفاست ماسبب تصنيفهم كذلك هل هي على سرعة ترددهم؟ وعلى ماذا يفيد سرعة وبطْء التردد؟ وأيهما نتبع؟ الستوك استيك هو متوسطين للسعر محسبين بطريقة ما تشبه الموفينج افيرج البطئ حسابه على عدد اكبر من الشمعات و السريع عدد شمعاته اقل  و نحن نتبع تقاطعهما معا انا هنا اتكلم عن خطى الاستوك ام انت لك قصد اخر  دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته أستاذ أحمد   وشكرا جزيلا أخي pal على كل جهودك معنا.

 لا يفتى فى الهرمونيك و اخويا عباس بن فرناس فى المنتدى انتظرى رده حااااااالا

----------


## عمر احمد

اخى العزير /احمد
السلام عليكم
الا يوجد موضوع  فى شكل ملف وورد او رابط او شرح موجز من حضرتك يكون الخلاصة يوضح علاقة الفريمات ببعض هذا مهم جدا مثلا فريم الساعة يكون صاعد فما تاثير ذلك على الاربع ساعات او النصف ساعة ةالربع واليومى وهكذاواستحى ان اطلب منك شرح وافى لعلاقة الفريمات ببعض من الاسبوعى للدقيقة فى ملف وورد وشكرا لشخصكم الكريم ودمتم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك استاذي الكريم.. مسحت بواسطة الطريقتين بك سبيس والتنشيط ثم دليت ويرجعوا تاني لوحديهم.
> هجرب طريقة اخونا بال وشوف 
> تحيتي وتقديري

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
رجعوا لوحديهم
يمكن الجهاز ممسوس
ههههههههههههههههه  :Doh:

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم .. ياريت رابط يشرح مؤشر ADX .. ولو حتى بالياباني .. بس تترجمهولي عربي تحياتي

 هذا شرح بسيط , وان شاء الله لو لقيت لك شرح أكثر راح أرسلوا لك , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> 3- ماهي قواعد الهارمونيك؟

 *
أمرك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...t=17373&page=3*

----------


## LEGEND

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> رجعوا لوحديهم
> يمكن الجهاز ممسوس
> ههههههههههههههههه

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه اقوى ضحكة لي اليوم والله يااستاذ اني مسحت بواسطة البك سبيس وتمسحوا ورحت لشارت تاني ورجعت للشارت الاولاني لقيت الخطوط موجودة...تعوذت من الشيطان ومسحت تاني وانتظرت شوية لقيتهم راجعين كمان وحاولت عدة مرات بدون فائدة قلت مفيش غيرو ..الاقية دلوقتي بين الكراتين. مساء الفل يا استاذ.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هذا شرح بسيط , وان شاء الله لو لقيت لك شرح أكثر راح أرسلوا لك , وشكرا

 مشكور اخويا بال
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى العزير /احمد
> السلام عليكم
> الا يوجد موضوع  فى شكل ملف وورد او رابط او شرح موجز من حضرتك يكون الخلاصة يوضح علاقة الفريمات ببعض هذا مهم جدا مثلا فريم الساعة يكون صاعد فما تاثير ذلك على الاربع ساعات او النصف ساعة ةالربع واليومى وهكذاواستحى ان اطلب منك شرح وافى لعلاقة الفريمات ببعض من الاسبوعى للدقيقة فى ملف وورد وشكرا لشخصكم الكريم ودمتم

 *اخى الكريم
لا تستحى ابدا احنا اخوان و انا تحت امر اخوانى
الموضوع بسيط خالص
قد يكون السعر صاعد على اليومى و لكن هل هو صعود مستمر 
يهبط قليلا ثم يصعد ثم يهبط و هكذا
اذا كان السعرهابط قليلا على اليومى و فتحت الاربع ساعات ستجده هابط بشدة
لان 4 ساعات هى جزء من اليومى ...... و هكذا*

----------


## فهد الكويت

> *اخى الكريم*  *لا تستحى ابدا احنا اخوان و انا تحت امر اخوانى*

    مشكووووور اخي محمد على حبك للخير الله يوفقك       :Regular Smile:

----------


## يارب ترزقه

السلام عليكم
استاذي الحبيب دائماً احمد حنفي صباح الخير
عدنا والعود احمد بحزمة اسئله ( ربنا يعينك على الراجل ده اللي هو انا)
س1: لو كنت اعتمد على الشموع اليابانيه وعلى فرض اني اجيد معرفة قراءة الشموع هل تنفع في الفوركس وحدها؟
س2: اعاني من مشكله عدم وحدة الاسعار بين الميتا تريدر وبرنامجي الفاكسول هل من طريقه لو سمحت؟ او هل تنصحني بتغيير الفاكسول( انا اعلم انك لاتستخدم الفاكسول) ولكن هل الشركه التي انت تتعامل معها اسعارها موحده على طول؟

----------


## أرجوان

نعم هذا ماكنت أريد معرفته بخصوص مؤشر الستوكاستيك شكرا لك وللأخ عباس على الرابط ....

----------


## LEGEND

> السلام عليكم
> استاذي الحبيب دائماً احمد حنفي صباح الخير
> عدنا والعود احمد بحزمة اسئله ( ربنا يعينك على الراجل ده اللي هو انا)
> س1: لو كنت اعتمد على الشموع اليابانيه وعلى فرض اني اجيد معرفة قراءة الشموع هل تنفع في الفوركس وحدها؟
> س2: اعاني من مشكله عدم وحدة الاسعار بين الميتا تريدر وبرنامجي الفاكسول هل من طريقه لو سمحت؟ او هل تنصحني بتغيير الفاكسول( انا اعلم انك لاتستخدم الفاكسول) ولكن هل الشركه التي انت تتعامل معها اسعارها موحده على طول؟

 طبعا بعد اذن الأستاذ  يارب يرزقك ويرزقنا وياك.. اخوي لايوجد واحد من عائلة التريد متطابق تماما مع اسعار اي شركة كانت ، لاكن يوجد (التريد AL TRADE) وهو يعتبرالأقرب لأسعار شركة اف اكس سول وتكاد اختلاف الأسعار بينة وبينها لاتذكر.  تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## mohmd173

> اخى الكريم
> هو تمبلت و لا مؤشر 
> و انت عايز تعدله بنفسك
> و الا ترسله لى فاذا كان مفتوح اعدله انا
> تقبل ودى

   هو مؤشر البولنجر كيف اعمله منبه عندما يلمس السعر الخط علوى والسفلي للبولنجر  اخوك محمد173

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> [/center]   مشكووووور اخي محمد على حبك للخير الله يوفقك

 بارك الله فيك اخويا / فهد تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> استاذي الحبيب دائماً احمد حنفي صباح الخير
> عدنا والعود احمد بحزمة اسئله ( ربنا يعينك على الراجل ده اللي هو انا) تحت امرك اخى الكريمس1: لو كنت اعتمد على الشموع اليابانيه وعلى فرض اني اجيد معرفة قراءة الشموع هل تنفع في الفوركس وحدها؟ يقول استاذنا / محمد البدر : نعم تكفى س2: اعاني من مشكله عدم وحدة الاسعار بين الميتا تريدر وبرنامجي الفاكسول هل من طريقه لو سمحت؟ او هل تنصحني بتغيير الفاكسول( انا اعلم انك لاتستخدم الفاكسول) ولكن هل الشركه التي انت تتعامل معها اسعارها موحده على طول؟

  

> طبعا بعد اذن الأستاذ 
> يارب يرزقك ويرزقنا وياك.. اخوي لايوجد واحد من عائلة التريد متطابق تماما مع اسعار اي شركة كانت ، لاكن يوجد (التريد AL TRADE) وهو يعتبرالأقرب لأسعار شركة اف اكس سول وتكاد اختلاف الأسعار بينة وبينها لاتذكر.  تحيتي وتقديري

 هذه هى الاجابة حتى شركة fxcm نختلف فى السعر عن التريد و لكنه ليس الفارق الكبير تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> نعم هذا ماكنت أريد معرفته بخصوص مؤشر الستوكاستيك شكرا لك وللأخ عباس على الرابط ....

 تحت امرك اختنا الكريمة

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

صباح الفل  ياباشا عاوزك تتابعني كده متسيبناش

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هو مؤشر البولنجر كيف اعمله منبه عندما يلمس السعر الخط علوى والسفلي للبولنجر  اخوك محمد173

 بس كدة بسيطة خالص اعمله لك ان شاء الله انتظرنى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صباح الفل ياباشا عاوزك تتابعني كده متسيبناش

 انا متابعك يا باشا .... يا قائد الجيش العظيم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ممكن اغعرف طريقه عمل المؤشر اعمله  يعني وكل الشقلبظات بتاعته

----------


## abosalam87

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أريد شركة يتوافق سعر برنامج تداولها مع سعر الميتا ترايدر ؟ 
شاكرا تفضلكم بالرد .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن اغعرف طريقه عمل المؤشر اعمله يعني وكل الشقلبظات بتاعته

 انا رديت عليك فى النقطة دى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> أريد شركة يتوافق سعر برنامج تداولها مع سعر الميتا ترايدر ؟ 
> شاكرا تفضلكم بالرد .

 اليك الرد فى الرابط
تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1904
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## mohmd173

> بس كدة بسيطة خالص  اعمله لك ان شاء الله  انتظرنى

   مشكوراستاذ احمد وماتقصر ممكن تعمل التمبلت للبولنجر على الاعدادات التالية وعلى حسب اللون لو تسمح:  period: 20 dev: 2 close  period: 20 dev: 3 close  period: 20 dev: 4 close  المنبه على اللون البنفسجي والبرتقالي ولك جزيل الشكر  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذ اريد برنامج يرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة. 
جزيت خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكوراستاذ احمد وماتقصر ممكن تعمل التمبلت للبولنجر على الاعدادات التالية وعلى حسب اللون لو تسمح:  period: 20 dev: 2 close  period: 20 dev: 3 close  period: 20 dev: 4 close  المنبه على اللون البنفسجي والبرتقالي ولك جزيل الشكر  وبارك الله فيك

  
يعنى انت عايز 3 بولنجر
اذا لمس السعر الحد العلوى او السفلى ينبهك
صح
هنا ايه لازمة الالوان 
المؤشر هينبهك بس بصوت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> استاذ اريد برنامج يرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة. 
> جزيت خيرا

 بس كدة اتفضل

----------


## mohmd173

> يعنى انت عايز 3 بولنجر
> اذا لمس السعر الحد العلوى او السفلى ينبهك
> صح
> هنا ايه لازمة الالوان 
> المؤشر هينبهك بس بصوت

 صحيح يا استاذ بس بالاعدادات التاليه    و  ما في داعي للالوان   period: 20 dev: 3 close  period: 20 dev: 4 close

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي,,,
انا ما ابغى ادوشك واشغلك...
بس عندي طلب واحد
ابغى الاوقات.....
اوقات الفترات
اذا سمحت,,,لانني دورت ولم اجدها
وشكرا

----------


## ahmedkafas

بصراحه مش فاهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صحيح يا استاذ بس بالاعدادات التاليه   و  ما في داعي للالوان   period: 20 dev: 3 close  period: 20 dev: 4 close

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي,,,
> انا ما ابغى ادوشك واشغلك...
> بس عندي طلب واحد
> ابغى الاوقات.....
> اوقات الفترات
> اذا سمحت,,,لانني دورت ولم اجدها
> وشكرا

 اخى الصاعقة تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=1801

----------


## أبومحمود

أستاذ أحمد اليوم شارت GBPJPY و شارت EURCHF ظهرت بهذا الشكل والباقي كله تمام .. على UGM ونفس الأزواج تمام في ALTRADE و INTERBANK..حاولت الحل عن طريقة ازالة البرنامج بتاع UGM وثبته من جديد لكن نفس النتيجة .. 
أزاي أحل المشكله دي ..؟؟؟

----------


## LEGEND

> بس كدة اتفضل

 بارك الله فيك يااستاذ وعسى الله لايحرمنا منك

----------


## LEGEND

لاحظ استاذ احمد هل الطريقة صحيحة لحفظ المؤشرات وغيرو في التريد... من الشمال  C:\Program  Files\ al trade 4\ experts\ indicators 
اعادة تشغيل البرنامج.  النظر إلى اليسار و البحث عن المؤشرات الجديدة اسفل عبارة Custom Indicators  تصور يا استاذ لقد قمت بهذه الطريقة اكثر من مرة ولم اجد ماقمت بأضافتة  :Nono:  ما الحل في رأيك

----------


## rain517

استاذي القدير  انا ايضا عندي مشكلة بالتريد 4 بس مش كل الازواج  بالنسبة لزوج العملة GBP/USD المشكلة هي ان آخر تحديث يطلع لي يوم 25/5 وكلما حاولت تحديثه نفس المشكلة على الرغم من ان باقي الازواج محدثة طبيعي وشكراً

----------


## Red Hat

مرحبا أستاذي كيف حالك 
شاهد هذه صوره ثاني مرة بقوم برسم 
هل رسم هذه الخطوط صحيح 
وهل متوقع يرتد سعر عند 61.8 
كما قرأت انه رقم ذهبي مابعرف أذا كان كلامي صح  :Thmbdn: 
شووف وخبرني مع تصحيح الخطأ  :Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ أحمد اليوم شارت GBPJPY و شارت EURCHF ظهرت بهذا الشكل والباقي كله تمام .. على UGM ونفس الأزواج تمام في ALTRADE و INTERBANK..حاولت الحل عن طريقة ازالة البرنامج بتاع UGM وثبته من جديد لكن نفس النتيجة .. 
> أزاي أحل المشكله دي ..؟؟؟

 على ما يبدو ... خلل فى سيرفر الشركة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لاحظ استاذ احمد هل الطريقة صحيحة لحفظ المؤشرات وغيرو في التريد... من الشمال  C:\Program Files\ al trade 4\ experts\ indicators  اعادة تشغيل البرنامج.  النظر إلى اليسار و البحث عن المؤشرات الجديدة اسفل عبارة Custom Indicators  تصور يا استاذ لقد قمت بهذه الطريقة اكثر من مرة ولم اجد ماقمت بأضافتة  ما الحل في رأيك

 ناقص خطوة مهمة
ان تكون فكيت ضغط الملف
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي القدير  انا ايضا عندي مشكلة بالتريد 4 بس مش كل الازواج  بالنسبة لزوج العملة GBP/USD المشكلة هي ان آخر تحديث يطلع لي يوم 25/5 وكلما حاولت تحديثه نفس المشكلة على الرغم من ان باقي الازواج محدثة طبيعي وشكراً

 الاخت الكريمة على ما يبدو ... خلل فى سيرفر الشركة   يمكن عين و صابتهم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرحبا أستاذي كيف حالك 
> شاهد هذه صوره ثاني مرة بقوم برسم 
> هل رسم هذه الخطوط صحيح 
> وهل متوقع يرتد سعر عند 61.8 
> كما قرأت انه رقم ذهبي مابعرف أذا كان كلامي صح 
> شووف وخبرني مع تصحيح الخطأ

 اخى العزيز الرسم صحيح و الدليل ان السعر احترم الخط 61 و ارتد منه و تقبل ودى

----------


## rain517

> الاخت الكريمة  على ما يبدو ... خلل فى سيرفر الشركة   يمكن عين و صابتهم

 أستاذي القدير  :Icon31:   شكراً لك ولقد قمت باالغاء البرنامج وتحميلة من جديد واشتغل تمام :Thumb:

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي على الرد الكافي,,,
جزاك الله خيرا,,
واتمنى لك التوفيق في الدارين...

----------


## Red Hat

الله أكبر الله أكبر 
شكرا لك أخوي طمنتني  :Drive1:  
الله يفرج همك ويرزقك 
قووول أمين 
::::::::::::: تحياااااتي :::::::::::

----------


## الصاعقة

لدي سؤال يا استاذي...
1- هذا التوقيت: 9.00 GMT AM ممكن تحوللي هو الى توقيت السعودية.
وهل هو صباح ام مساء...

----------


## Walaa Aldin

> لدي سؤال يا استاذي...
> 1- هذا التوقيت: 9.00 GMT AM ممكن تحوللي هو الى توقيت السعودية.
> وهل هو صباح ام مساء...

 الساعه 12 ظهرا بتوقيت السعودية 
اي زود ثلاث ساعات

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر اخوي على الجواب السريع
جزاك الله خيرا,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لدي سؤال يا استاذي...
> 1- هذا التوقيت: 9.00 GMT AM ممكن تحوللي هو الى توقيت السعودية.
> وهل هو صباح ام مساء...

  
اضف 3 ساعات للحصول على توقيت مكة المكرمة
يبقى 12  ظهرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي القدير  انا ايضا عندي مشكلة بالتريد 4 بس مش كل الازواج  بالنسبة لزوج العملة GBP/USD المشكلة هي ان آخر تحديث يطلع لي يوم 25/5 وكلما حاولت تحديثه نفس المشكلة على الرغم من ان باقي الازواج محدثة طبيعي وشكراً

  
كدة تمام
الحمد لله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذي على الرد الكافي,,,
> جزاك الله خيرا,,
> واتمنى لك التوفيق في الدارين...

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , عندي استفسار بسيط , كما تعلم اليوم إجازة لسوق الأوروبي , والأمريكي , هل هذا يمنع دخولنا في صفقات رغم توفر فرص للدخول , وهل السعر سوف يتحرك طبيعي أم سوف تكون حركته ضعيفه بسبب الإجازة . وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله أكبر الله أكبر 
> شكرا لك أخوي طمنتني  
> الله يفرج همك ويرزقك 
> قووول أمين 
> ::::::::::::: تحياااااتي :::::::::::

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , عندي استفسار بسيط , كما تعلم اليوم إجازة لسوق الأوروبي , والأمريكي , هل هذا يمنع دخولنا في صفقات رغم توفر فرص للدخول , وهل السعر سوف يتحرك طبيعي أم سوف تكون حركته ضعيفه بسبب الإجازة . وشكرا

 اخويا بال
السوق متوقف تماما
يبقى نفتح عمليات ليه
تقبل ودى

----------


## pal

> اخويا بال
> السوق متوقف تماما
> يبقى نفتح عمليات ليه
> تقبل ودى

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي سرعة الرد , ولكن التحرك الذي يحدث علي برنامج الرسوم البيانية هل هو تحرك وهمي , هو بالفعل ليس بالتحرك المعتاد ولكن يتحرك السعر صعودا ونزولا بصورة بسيطه فما سبب هذا التحرك هل له سبب بالسوق الأسيوي.وشكرا :Regular Smile:

----------


## usama

الســلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخي احمد لا اجد شيئا اكتبه لاعبر لك عن شكري قرأت الكثير من مواضيعك المفيدة جدا جدا هنا كزائر لان التسجيل في المنتدى كان مغلق و استطيع ان اقول اني تعلمت معظم الاساسيات من شرحك البسيط المفيد فجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا عن كل حرف تكتبه 
لي استفسار بسيط 
كيف استطيع تحليل الاخبار اي معرفة المعنى لكل مصطلح من الاخبار و عند اعطاء هذا المصطلح ارتفاع او انخفاض كيف اعرف انه خبر يؤدي الى قوة العملة او ضعفها هل انا مطالب ان اق{ا في كتب الاقتصاد او ما شابه ذلك ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي  
و آسف للاطالة  
لك مني كل التحية و التقدير و الاحترام

----------


## fundays22

اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم
اخي عندي استفسار بسيط
هل النماذج السعرية بتكون فعالة علي كل الفريمات والا هية فعالة من اول الاربع ساعات وانت طالع
ارجو الافادة
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## *mard*

انا مبتدا ولى طلب بسيط عاوز افضل موقع لمتابعة  الاخبار مع شرح لكيفية تحليل الخبر وتاثيرة على العملات                            ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

اخي / احمد حنفى 
اجد فى برنامج الميتاتريدر 4  ان السعر اعلى بنقطتين من السعر فى ماركتيفيا  
فهل هذا طبيعى ام له علاقة بالتوقيت ؟؟  
علما انى من مصر   :A012:

----------


## pal

> اخي / احمد حنفى 
> اجد فى برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 ان السعر اعلى بنقطتين من السعر فى ماركتيفيا  
> فهل هذا طبيعى ام له علاقة بالتوقيت ؟؟  
> علما انى من مصر

 شيء طبيعي هذا ان تجد فرق في النقاط بصورة بسيط يتراوح بين نقطتين إلي 3 نقاط . وشكرا :Regular Smile:

----------


## abosalam87

الأخ /  ahmed hanafy vbmenu_register("postmenu_340629", true);  
(الأســـتاذ)
أشكرك على تفضلك بالرد وجزيت خيرا .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور أخي أحمد علي سرعة الرد , ولكن التحرك الذي يحدث علي برنامج الرسوم البيانية هل هو تحرك وهمي , هو بالفعل ليس بالتحرك المعتاد ولكن يتحرك السعر صعودا ونزولا بصورة بسيطه فما سبب هذا التحرك هل له سبب بالسوق الأسيوي.وشكرا

 حركة عبيطة من السيرفرات
او بيع من خارج السوق
السوق قافل
يفتح العاشرة مساء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الســلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> اخي احمد لا اجد شيئا اكتبه لاعبر لك عن شكري قرأت الكثير من مواضيعك المفيدة جدا جدا هنا كزائر لان التسجيل في المنتدى كان مغلق و استطيع ان اقول اني تعلمت معظم الاساسيات من شرحك البسيط المفيد فجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا عن كل حرف تكتبه 
> لي استفسار بسيط 
> كيف استطيع تحليل الاخبار اي معرفة المعنى لكل مصطلح من الاخبار و عند اعطاء هذا المصطلح ارتفاع او انخفاض كيف اعرف انه خبر يؤدي الى قوة العملة او ضعفها هل انا مطالب ان اق{ا في كتب الاقتصاد او ما شابه ذلك ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي  
> و آسف للاطالة  
> لك مني كل التحية و التقدير و الاحترام

 مشكور اخويا اسامة
ده من ذوقك بس
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17853.html
فى الرابط كل الاخبار و تأثيرها
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الكريم
> السلام عليكم
> اخي عندي استفسار بسيط
> هل النماذج السعرية بتكون فعالة علي كل الفريمات والا هية فعالة من اول الاربع ساعات وانت طالع
> ارجو الافادة
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

  تكون اوضح على اليومى و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا مبتدا ولى طلب بسيط عاوز افضل موقع لمتابعة  الاخبار مع شرح لكيفية تحليل الخبر وتاثيرة على العملات ولكم جزيل الشكر

 ياعم مارد و مبتدئ تيجى ازاى
اتفضل الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17853.html

----------


## pal

> حركة عبيطة من السيرفرات
> او بيع من خارج السوق
> السوق قافل
> يفتح العاشرة مساء

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد وجزاك الله خيرا علي كل هذا المجهود . وشكرا :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي / احمد حنفى 
> اجد فى برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 ان السعر اعلى بنقطتين من السعر فى ماركتيفيا  
> فهل هذا طبيعى ام له علاقة بالتوقيت ؟؟  
> علما انى من مصر

 العزيز / كريم
كما اوضح اخونا /  بال
نقطتين او 3 مش الفرق الكبير
يعنى يمشى الحال
يعنى 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شيء طبيعي هذا ان تجد فرق في النقاط بصورة بسيط يتراوح بين نقطتين إلي 3 نقاط . وشكرا

 مشكور اخويا بال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ /  ahmed hanafy vbmenu_register("postmenu_340629", true); 
> (الأســـتاذ)
> أشكرك على تفضلك بالرد وجزيت خيرا .

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## mohmd173

> صحيح يا استاذ بس بالاعدادات التاليه   و  ما في داعي للالوان   period: 20 dev: 3 close  period: 20 dev: 4 close

   للرفع والتذكير اخي واستاذي احمد  و  جزاك الله خير

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي عندي كم سؤال.؟
1- اذا كان الرصيد 300دولار .... فالدولار الواحد يساوي كم نقطة
علما ان النقطة الواحدة تساوي: 0.02دولار؟
2- هل يمكن ان اربح في اليوم 300 نقطة خلال ساعتين؟
(( الين قاعد يلعب يطلع وينزل))  مافي غيره...!
وشكرا..

----------


## LEGEND

> ناقص خطوة مهمة
> ان تكون فكيت ضغط الملف
> تقبل ودى

 ما شاء الله والله انك  مدرسة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> للرفع والتذكير اخي واستاذي احمد  و   جزاك الله خير

 من عنيا حااااضر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي عندي كم سؤال.؟
> 1- اذا كان الرصيد 300دولار .... فالدولار الواحد يساوي كم نقطة
> علما ان النقطة الواحدة تساوي: 0.02دولار؟  اذا كان الامر كدة الدولار = 50 نقطة طيب ليه ما تفتح حساب مصغر الدولار = نقطة على طول2- هل يمكن ان اربح في اليوم 300 نقطة خلال ساعتين؟
> (( الين قاعد يلعب يطلع وينزل)) مافي غيره...!
> وشكرا..

 يمكن جدا  اذا اتقنت التحليل الفنى و تدربت على الديمو 6 اشهر على الاقل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما شاء الله والله انك مدرسة

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ازيك ياباشا انظر التوقيع هناك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

عند بتاع الكهربا

----------


## usama

شكرا جزاك الله خير يا استاذ احمد على الرابط جاري القراءة بتمعن و تركيز

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عند بتاع الكهربا

  
اخويا ابراهيم
انت عايز عداد كهرباء قدم طلب 
لشركة الكهرباء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا جزاك الله خير يا استاذ احمد على الرابط جاري القراءة بتمعن و تركيز

 تحت امرك اخى اسامة

----------


## Mazen

لما أعمل صفقة في EUR/USD ربحي أو خسارتي بتكون بأي عملة؟  
ولما أعمل صفقة في USD/JPY ربحي أو خسارتي بتكون بأي عملة؟

----------


## الصاعقة

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ / احمد حنفي
على الرد الوافي الكافي,,,
وبالنسبة للحساب المصغر اللي ذكرته كم يكون رصيده.,,,؟
وما هو التحليل الفني؟؟
وانا باسمع عن تحليلات كثيرة...مثل:
التحليل الكلاسيكي........التحليل الاساسي.........التحليل الفني.....
هل كلها واحدة ؟
وما الفرق بينها؟
وهل كلها تستعمل الاستراتيجيات؟
ممكن امثلة,,,والتوضيح اذا سمحت,,,
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لما أعمل صفقة في EUR/USD ربحي أو خسارتي بتكون بأي عملة؟  
> ولما أعمل صفقة في USD/JPY ربحي أو خسارتي بتكون بأي عملة؟

 يكون الربح بالعملة التى اودعتها فى البنك
و هى عادة الدولار
تقبل ودى

----------


## ابو سلمى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته    استاذنا  العزيز  الاخ  احمد  حنفي 
اشكرك  على  كل  هذا  المجهود  العظيم     وادعو الله  ان  يحعله  في  ميزان  حسناتك  
تقبل   خالص  ودي

----------


## ابو سلمى

استاذنا العزيز   احمد 
بعد  السلام  عليكم  ورحمة  الله  وبركاته 
برنامج  الميتا تريد  4 لا  يعمل  لدي   علما  بأنه  كان  يعمل  بالامس 
ولكن  مع  بعض  الازواج  يقول  لي   لا  يوجد  اتصال     
ماذا  افعل     
شكرا

----------


## pal

> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ / احمد حنفي
> على الرد الوافي الكافي,,,
> وبالنسبة للحساب المصغر اللي ذكرته كم يكون رصيده.,,,؟
> وما هو التحليل الفني؟؟
> وانا باسمع عن تحليلات كثيرة...مثل:
> التحليل الكلاسيكي........التحليل الاساسي.........التحليل الفني.....
> هل كلها واحدة ؟
> وما الفرق بينها؟
> وهل كلها تستعمل الاستراتيجيات؟
> ...

 السلام عليكم أخي الصاعقة , بالنسبة للتحليل الأساسي فهو التحليل الذي يشمل الأخبار الأقتصادية والاخبار بصفة عامة , أما التحليل الكلاسيكي أو الفني فهما تحليل الذي يشمل خطوط الدعم والترند والبايفوت  والشموع اليابانية والمؤشرات , وهناك أناس يعتمدون في دخولهم علي الصفقات علي التحليل الأساسي فقط , وهناك من يعتمدون علي التحليل الفني فقط , وهناك من يستخدم كلا العلمين وهذا الأكثر نجاحا , وهناك كتب كثيره في المنتدي تتحدث عن علم التحليل الأساسي والفني, وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  الرجاء من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في اي خطأ وشكرا

----------


## pal

> استاذنا العزيز احمد 
> بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> برنامج الميتا تريد 4 لا يعمل لدي علما بأنه كان يعمل بالامس 
> ولكن مع بعض الازواج يقول لي لا يوجد اتصال  
> ماذا افعل  
> شكرا

 هناك عدة أسباب لظهور لايوجد اتصال:  1- تأكد انه لاتوجد مشاكل عندك في الاتصال .  2- ممكن تكون هذه الرسالة رسالة وجود خلل في السيرفر وعدم القدره علي الاتصال بالسيرفر , حاول تغيير السيرفر الذي تعمل عليه علي برنامج الميتا تريد.  3- حاول انشاء  حساب جديد بدل الحساب السابق.  أتمني أكون اجبتك علي سؤالك , ولو في نقص في الإجابه اتمني من أخي العزيز أحمد  الإضافه , وشكرا :Regular Smile:

----------


## lobaca

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع وانا كمبتدئ عندي بعض الاسئلة من بعد اذنك  هناك سؤال يحيرني وهو هل الازواج ترتبط ببعضها يعني مثلا زوج اليورو دولار عند ارتفاعه هذا يدل على ارتفاع اليورو امام الدولار فهل هذا ايضا يدل على انه سيرتفع اليورو امام الين و الجنيه والعمل الاخرى او سيهبط الدولار امام ايضا العمل الاخرى يعني هل يمكننا الاستفادة من تحليل الزوج وبالتالي تطبيق صفقات على ازواج اخرى؟؟؟؟؟  وايضا اريد ان اسئل عند البيع والشراء كيف يمكنني تحديد الكمية التي اريد ان اشتري بها فلاحظت بالبرامج وجود الكوانيتي بعشرة الاف او الف فعلى ماذا تدل هذه الكميات لاني ضائع تماما وايضا  اخي الكريم المارجن غير مفهوم كاملا بالنسبة لي يعني عند فتح صفقة كم مبلغ المارجن يكون وكم الحد الاقصى للخسارة ياريت يكون في مثال  والسؤال الاخير اخي هو ما الفرق بين العملات المهجنة والعملات العادية انا اعرف ازواج هذه العملات ولكن اريد ان اعرف هل هناك فرق بينها بالتداول او بالتحليل الفني ام انه لا يوجد فرق...... ارجو الاجابة  اخي ولا تواخذنا اذا كانت الاسئلة كثيرة  وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم

----------


## allmouafa9

أخي احمد برنامج meta trader4 لايعمل عندي  منذ ساعتين وليس لي أي مشكل في الأنترنت عملت update ولم يعمل ثم غيرت الحساب ولم يعمل فما الحل هل الخلل خارج عن نطاقنا خاص بالشركة أو ماذا

----------


## Mazen

> يكون الربح بالعملة التى اودعتها فى البنك
> و هى عادة الدولار
> تقبل ودى

  
شكراً لك أخي أحمد ولكن ليست هذي بالإجابة التي ابحث عنها  
سالتك عن الربح والخسارة على الزوج ولم أذكر الحساب بأي صورة  
لتوضيح السؤال بشكل أفضل:  
عندما أقوم بعمل صفقة على اليورو\ دولار، بأي عملة سوف يتم تقيم ربحي أم خسارتي؟  
وعندما أقوم بعمل صفقة أخرى وتكون على الدولار\ ين، بأي عملة سوف يتم تقيم ربحي أم خسارتي؟

----------


## ابو سلمى

شكرا    اخي  بال   جاري  عمل  تحديث   بعد  تتغيير  الحساب    
الف  شكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ / احمد حنفي
> على الرد الوافي الكافي,,,
> وبالنسبة للحساب المصغر اللي ذكرته كم يكون رصيده.,,,؟
> وما هو التحليل الفني؟؟
> وانا باسمع عن تحليلات كثيرة...مثل:
> التحليل الكلاسيكي........التحليل الاساسي.........التحليل الفني.....
> هل كلها واحدة ؟
> وما الفرق بينها؟
> وهل كلها تستعمل الاستراتيجيات؟
> ...

  

> السلام عليكم أخي الصاعقة , بالنسبة للتحليل الأساسي فهو التحليل الذي يشمل الأخبار الأقتصادية والاخبار بصفة عامة , أما التحليل الكلاسيكي أو الفني فهما تحليل الذي يشمل خطوط الدعم والترند والبايفوت والشموع اليابانية والمؤشرات , وهناك أناس يعتمدون في دخولهم علي الصفقات علي التحليل الأساسي فقط , وهناك من يعتمدون علي التحليل الفني فقط , وهناك من يستخدم كلا العلمين وهذا الأكثر نجاحا , وهناك كتب كثيره في المنتدي تتحدث عن علم التحليل الأساسي والفني, وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . الرجاء من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في اي خطأ وشكرا

 اخى الكريم الصاعقة  معذرة لم انتبه للسؤال و قد قا الاخ بال مشكورا بالرد لى تعليق التحليل الفنى كما اسلف الاخ بال يشمل الترند و الدعم و المقاومة (هذا الكلاسيكى) و المؤشرات و البايفوت و الكميرلا (هذا الرقمى) يعنى الفنى يشمل كلاسيكى و رقمى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو سلمى   _استاذنا العزيز احمد 
> بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> برنامج الميتا تريد 4 لا يعمل لدي علما بأنه كان يعمل بالامس 
> ولكن مع بعض الازواج يقول لي لا يوجد اتصال  
> ماذا افعل  
> شكرا_  هناك عدة أسباب لظهور لايوجد اتصال:  1- تأكد انه لاتوجد مشاكل عندك في الاتصال .  2- ممكن تكون هذه الرسالة رسالة وجود خلل في السيرفر وعدم القدره علي الاتصال بالسيرفر , حاول تغيير السيرفر الذي تعمل عليه علي برنامج الميتا تريد.  3- حاول انشاء حساب جديد بدل الحساب السابق.  أتمني أكون اجبتك علي سؤالك , ولو في نقص في الإجابه اتمني من أخي العزيز أحمد الإضافه , وشكرا

    

> أخي احمد برنامج meta trader4 لايعمل عندي منذ ساعتين وليس لي أي مشكل في الأنترنت عملت update ولم يعمل ثم غيرت الحساب ولم يعمل فما الحل هل الخلل خارج عن نطاقنا خاص بالشركة أو ماذا

  
قام الاخ بال مشكورا بالاجابة
و لكنى انصح بحذف النسخة القديمة و تنزيل نسخة جديدة من البرنامج
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكراً لك أخي أحمد ولكن ليست هذي بالإجابة التي ابحث عنها  
> سالتك عن الربح والخسارة على الزوج ولم أذكر الحساب بأي صورة  
> لتوضيح السؤال بشكل أفضل:  
> عندما أقوم بعمل صفقة على اليورو\ دولار، بأي عملة سوف يتم تقيم ربحي أم خسارتي؟  
> وعندما أقوم بعمل صفقة أخرى وتكون على الدولار\ ين، بأي عملة سوف يتم تقيم ربحي أم خسارتي؟

 يتم حساب الربح بالنقاط pips
و قيمة النقطة مربوطة بالدولار
فى اليورو 1 $
فى الين 0.6 $ 
و هكذا
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع وانا كمبتدئ عندي بعض الاسئلة من بعد اذنك  هناك سؤال يحيرني وهو هل الازواج ترتبط ببعضها يعني مثلا زوج اليورو دولار عند ارتفاعه هذا يدل على ارتفاع اليورو امام الدولار فهل هذا ايضا يدل على انه سيرتفع اليورو امام الين و الجنيه والعمل الاخرى او سيهبط الدولار امام ايضا العمل الاخرى يعني هل يمكننا الاستفادة من تحليل الزوج وبالتالي تطبيق صفقات على ازواج اخرى؟؟؟؟؟  وايضا اريد ان اسئل عند البيع والشراء كيف يمكنني تحديد الكمية التي اريد ان اشتري بها فلاحظت بالبرامج وجود الكوانيتي بعشرة الاف او الف فعلى ماذا تدل هذه الكميات لاني ضائع تماما وايضا اخي الكريم المارجن غير مفهوم كاملا بالنسبة لي يعني عند فتح صفقة كم مبلغ المارجن يكون وكم الحد الاقصى للخسارة ياريت يكون في مثال  والسؤال الاخير اخي هو ما الفرق بين العملات المهجنة والعملات العادية انا اعرف ازواج هذه العملات ولكن اريد ان اعرف هل هناك فرق بينها بالتداول او بالتحليل الفني ام انه لا يوجد فرق...... ارجو الاجابة اخي ولا تواخذنا اذا كانت الاسئلة كثيرة  وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم

 الاخ الكريم
فى الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html
ستجد كل الاجابات
اقرءه بمزاج 
و لو فى اى سؤال
انا تحت امرك

----------


## Mazen

> يتم حساب الربح بالنقاط pips
> و قيمة النقطة مربوطة بالدولار
> فى اليورو 1 $
> فى الين 0.6 $ 
> و هكذا
> و تقبل ودى

  
شكراً لك  
إجابتك غلط أخي الكريم ... السؤال واضح ولكن لم تعطني إجابة صحيحة  
أتمنى أنك تقرأ أكثر حبيبي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكراً لك  
> إجابتك غلط أخي الكريم ... السؤال واضح ولكن لم تعطني إجابة صحيحة  
> أتمنى أنك تقرأ أكثر حبيبي

 حتى انا اشكرك اشكرك لانك تحملت اجابتى الغلط و قد اجبت بمبلغ علمى فارجو ان تكتب لنا الاجابة حتى استفيد انا و اخوانك و اوعدك بان اقرأ اكثر و اكثر و اكثر ..... ما حييت تقبل ودى

----------


## pal

> شكراً لك  
> إجابتك غلط أخي الكريم ... السؤال واضح ولكن لم تعطني إجابة صحيحة  
> أتمنى أنك تقرأ أكثر حبيبي

 أخي مازن هل تعتقد هذا رد لشخص يساعد المبتدئين بكل مالديه من خبره دون أي مقابل لهذا العمل المتعب والشاق وعلي ما أعتقد الأخ أحمد مش من الناس إلي يجاوب علي سؤال هو مش عارفوا ولو لاحظت مشاركات سابقة كان عندما لايعرف الجواب يوجه السائل لرابط أو لأحد الأخوه حتي يرد علي سؤاله ولا يفتي بشيء لايعرفه , مشكور أخي أحمد علي كل هذا المجهود الذي تبذله من أجلنا , وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله. وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
تشكر اخي / بال
على الرد والجواب الكافي,,,
جزاك الله خيرا
واشكرك يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
فلك الفضل بعد الله عز وجل
في تعليمي لعالم الفوركس
اشكرك من اعماق  قلبي 
واسأل الله ان يوفقك في الدارين
وجزاك الله خيرا على ما فعلته لجميع الاعضاء,,,
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم,,,
> تشكر اخي / بال
> على الرد والجواب الكافي,,,
> جزاك الله خيرا
> واشكرك يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> فلك الفضل بعد الله عز وجل
> في تعليمي لعالم الفوركس
> اشكرك من اعماق قلبي 
> واسأل الله ان يوفقك في الدارين
> ...

 لاشكر علي واجب أخي صاعقة , ونحن في الخدمه , وأكيد الفضل يعود لأخونا وأستاذنا العزيز أحمد جزاه الله الف خير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاعقة

ابغى شرح مبسط للدعم والمقاومة ورابط مفيد,,
اذا سمحتم,,,   وشكرا

----------


## pal

> ابغى شرح مبسط للدعم والمقاومة ورابط مفيد,,
> اذا سمحتم,,, وشكرا

 في المرفقة شرح فيديو عن الدعم والمقاومة وطريقة رسمها .

----------


## pal

رابط يتحدث عن طريقة تحديد الدعم والمقاومة بطريقة سهلة : https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=12173  رابط يتحدث عن طريقة تحديد الدعم والمقاومة بطريقة إحترافية وأكثر دقة : https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=24080  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Regular Smile:

----------


## Mazen

> حتى انا اشكرك  اشكرك لانك تحملت اجابتى الغلط و قد اجبت بمبلغ علمى فارجو ان تكتب لنا الاجابة حتى استفيد انا و اخوانك و اوعدك بان اقرأ اكثر و اكثر و اكثر ..... ما حييت  تقبل ودى

  
حياك الله أخي الكريم أحمد  
الإجابة الصحيحة هي ... الربح والخسارة لزوج اليورو/دولار تحسب بالدولار  
أما لزوج الدولار/ين فتحسب بالين  
فمثلاً لو كان الربط دولار/ يورو فيكون التقييم باليورو وهذا ينطبق على جميع أزواج العملات بدون أستثناء مباشر وغير مباشر وكروس. 
راح تسألني طيب كيب يبان عندي بالدولار؟   
الجواب هو في اللحظة إلي تسكر فيها أي صفقة ويكون حساب الربح والخسارة غير عملة الأساس ولنفترض الدولار جدلاً فيكون تحول مبلغ الربح أو الخسارة إلى الدولار على سعر الأغلاق.    
تحياتي

----------


## Mazen

> أخي مازن هل تعتقد هذا رد لشخص يساعد المبتدئين بكل مالديه من خبره دون أي مقابل لهذا العمل المتعب والشاق وعلي ما أعتقد الأخ أحمد مش من الناس إلي يجاوب علي سؤال هو مش عارفوا ولو لاحظت مشاركات سابقة كان عندما لايعرف الجواب يوجه السائل لرابط أو لأحد الأخوه حتي يرد علي سؤاله ولا يفتي بشيء لايعرفه , مشكور أخي أحمد علي كل هذا المجهود الذي تبذله من أجلنا , وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله. وشكرا

  
تسلم أخ pal  
وبارك الله في الأخ أحمد على مجهوده   
ولكن الأخ أحمد جاوبني إجابة خاطئة هنا ولم يقل لا اعرف أو دلني على رابط أو وجهني لأي أحد من الأخوان، مع العلم أن سؤالي كان من بديهيات الفوريكس وأساسياتها.    
تحياتي

----------


## وليد الحلو

> حياك الله أخي الكريم أحمد  
> الإجابة الصحيحة هي ... الربح والخسارة لزوج اليورو/دولار تحسب بالدولار  
> أما لزوج الدولار/ين فتحسب بالين  
> فمثلاً لو كان الربط دولار/ يورو فيكون التقييم باليورو وهذا ينطبق على جميع أزواج العملات بدون أستثناء مباشر وغير مباشر وكروس. 
> راح تسألني طيب كيب يبان عندي بالدولار؟  
> الجواب هو في اللحظة إلي تسكر فيها أي صفقة ويكون حساب الربح والخسارة غير عملة الأساس ولنفترض الدولار جدلاً فيكون تحول مبلغ الربح أو الخسارة إلى الدولار على سعر الأغلاق.   
> تحياتي

 أولا انا مستغرب  انك تسأل سؤال و تقول صح و غلط  ( الاستاذ ) أحمد حنفى رد الرد المختصر بدون الدخول فى التفاصيل اللى ذكرتها  لان الحسبه اللى ذكرتها ليس لها وجود فى شركات الوساطه ... البرنامج يتعامل بقيمه النقطه فقط والتى لا تتغير ابدا .... ولا يدخل فى حساباته ان ارباحك بالين او خلافه و ساعه الاغلاق يضيفها بالدولار ... ما قلته صحيح نظريا و لكن عمليا كلام الاستاذ احمد هو الصح   كمان يا أخى لما تسأل حد و يجاوبك بأجابة غير مرضيه بالنسبه لك ... فهمه قصدك فليس أحد مجبر بالرد عليك بالاجابات النموذجية   ياريت نعامل بعض احسن من كده يا أخ مازن   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Mazen

> أولا انا مستغرب   انك تسأل سؤال و تقول صح و غلط  لا تستغرب يا أخي ... كان سؤالي من البديهيات   ( الاستاذ ) أحمد حنفى رد الرد المختصر بدون الدخول فى التفاصيل اللى ذكرتها  (( الاستاذ ) أحمد حنفى رد بإجابة خاطئة ولم تكن بالمختصر )  لان الحسبه اللى ذكرتها ليس لها وجود فى شركات الوساطه (مين قال ليست موجودة؟ ياريت تصحح عندك هذي المعلومة أخي الكريم ) ... البرنامج يتعامل بقيمه النقطه فقط والتى لا تتغير ابدا (انا أقول تتغير، تتحدى أن قيمة النقطة لا تتغير؟)  .... ولا يدخل فى حساباته ان ارباحك بالين او خلافه و ساعه الاغلاق يضيفها بالدولار (يا أخي الفاضل، لا تفتي بما لا تفقه) ... ما قلته صحيح نظريا و لكن عمليا كلام الاستاذ احمد هو الصح (لا أعرف ماذا تقصد، كيف يكون نظرياً مختلف عن عملياً في علم ثابت كالجبر مثلاً)     كمان يا أخى لما تسأل حد و يجاوبك بأجابة غير مرضيه بالنسبه لك (ليست بالنسبة لي، نحن نتكلم عن شيء لا يتدخل برضاي الشخصي أو لا، هذا علم يا أخي الفاضل) ... فهمه قصدك فليس أحد مجبر بالرد عليك بالاجابات النموذجية (لا أبحث عن إجابة نموذجية ولكن عن إجابة صحيحة)   ياريت نعامل بعض احسن من كده يا أخ مازن  (إن شاء الله)   ودى و تقديرى

  
شكراً لك أخوي وليد

----------


## وليد الحلو

> شكراً لك أخوي وليد

   يا أخى الله يهديك انا والحمد لله من اصحاب الحسابات الحقيقية من 2002 5 سنين وجاى تقولى لا تتكلم بما لا تفقه  :Yikes3:   دى نكته والله ... :Smile:   وفر مجهودك لكتابه رد أخر ... فأنا لن ارد على معرفك مره أخرى فأنا لست من هواه الجدال العمل ينفع أكثر  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا اخي/ بال
على الرد  وجزاك الله خيرا  على مجهودك
واسأل الله لك التوفيق,,,
مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## الصاعقة

اسأل الله ان يهدي الامة ويرشدها الى طريق الحق 
وان يدفع كيد المعتدين عنها وينصرها على الاعداء
آمين,,,

----------


## Mazen

> يا أخى الله يهديك انا والحمد لله من اصحاب الحسابات الحقيقية من 2002  5 سنين وجاى تقولى لا تتكلم بما لا تفقه  دى نكته والله ...  وفر مجهودك لكتابه رد أخر ... فأنا لن ارد على معرفك مره أخرى فأنا لست من هواه الجدال العمل ينفع أكثر   ودى و تقديرى

  
وأنا بمدة أطول وبملايين الدولارات.  زاد أستغرابي الآن بردك السابق أكثر.  
عموماً  
لك ما تختار يا أخي الكريم وكان النقاش حول صحة ما نعرفه فقط وليس من العيب أن يصحح أخ إلى أخيه.   
لا يوجد  أي تحامل شخصي مني يا أخوان وأنا أتكلم بطريقة مهنية ولم أقم بأي نوع من الإهانة الشخصية لأي أحد وما عاذ الله أني أقوم بهذا التصرف.

----------


## *mard*

شكرا لك يا استاذ ahmed hanafy للرد على سؤالى على فكرة  انا فعلا مبتدا ومهتم  بالاخبار والتحليل  :Thumb:

----------


## Magic

> حياك الله أخي الكريم أحمد  
> الإجابة الصحيحة هي ... الربح والخسارة لزوج اليورو/دولار تحسب بالدولار  
> أما لزوج الدولار/ين فتحسب بالين  
> فمثلاً لو كان الربط دولار/ يورو فيكون التقييم باليورو وهذا ينطبق على جميع أزواج العملات بدون أستثناء مباشر وغير مباشر وكروس. 
> راح تسألني طيب كيب يبان عندي بالدولار؟  
> الجواب هو في اللحظة إلي تسكر فيها أي صفقة ويكون حساب الربح والخسارة غير عملة الأساس ولنفترض الدولار جدلاً فيكون تحول مبلغ الربح أو الخسارة إلى الدولار على سعر الأغلاق.   
> تحياتي

 شكراً أخي مازن للتوضيح ونتمى منك مزيداً من المشاركات

----------


## الصاعقة

1- الترند
2- مستويات الفيبوناتشى 3-الانماط 4- الشموع 5- المتوسطات المتحركه 6-المؤشرات
ماهذه؟
ممكن التوضيح برابط او شرح!
وهل هذه بتاع التحليل الفني
وشكرا

----------


## وليد الحلو

> 4- الشموع شوف الموضوع الاول فى توقيعى5- المتوسطات المتحركه ابحث فى مواضيعى عن - احتراف الموفينج افريج الجزء الاول و الثانى   
> وشكرا

 4 و 5 عليا و الباقى على ابو الاحناف   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي مازن هل تعتقد هذا رد لشخص يساعد المبتدئين بكل مالديه من خبره دون أي مقابل لهذا العمل المتعب والشاق وعلي ما أعتقد الأخ أحمد مش من الناس إلي يجاوب علي سؤال هو مش عارفوا ولو لاحظت مشاركات سابقة كان عندما لايعرف الجواب يوجه السائل لرابط أو لأحد الأخوه حتي يرد علي سؤاله ولا يفتي بشيء لايعرفه , مشكور أخي أحمد علي كل هذا المجهود الذي تبذله من أجلنا , وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله. وشكرا

 
اخويا بال
اشكرك على الرد
كما اشكرك بالرد على زملاءك
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> تشكر اخي / بال
> على الرد والجواب الكافي,,,
> جزاك الله خيرا
> واشكرك يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> فلك الفضل بعد الله عز وجل
> في تعليمي لعالم الفوركس
> اشكرك من اعماق  قلبي 
> واسأل الله ان يوفقك في الدارين
> ...

 مشكور اخويا صاعقة على الرد  
لك رسالة على الخاص

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أولا انا مستغرب  انك تسأل سؤال و تقول صح و غلط  ( الاستاذ ) أحمد حنفى رد الرد المختصر بدون الدخول فى التفاصيل اللى ذكرتها  لان الحسبه اللى ذكرتها ليس لها وجود فى شركات الوساطه ... البرنامج يتعامل بقيمه النقطه فقط والتى لا تتغير ابدا .... ولا يدخل فى حساباته ان ارباحك بالين او خلافه و ساعه الاغلاق يضيفها بالدولار ... ما قلته صحيح نظريا و لكن عمليا كلام الاستاذ احمد هو الصح   كمان يا أخى لما تسأل حد و يجاوبك بأجابة غير مرضيه بالنسبه لك ... فهمه قصدك فليس أحد مجبر بالرد عليك بالاجابات النموذجية   ياريت نعامل بعض احسن من كده يا أخ مازن   ودى و تقديرى

 اخويا الباشمهندس / وليد
اشكرك على ردك الطيب
و بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا لك يا استاذ ahmed hanafy للرد على سؤالى على فكرة  انا فعلا مبتدا ومهتم  بالاخبار والتحليل

 و انا تحت امرك يا عم مارد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 1- الترند على الخاص  2- مستويات الفيبوناتشى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html  3-الانماط سارسل لك كتاب عن الانماط بعد قليل  4- الشموع رد عيها الباشمهندس  5- المتوسطات المتحركه رد عيها الباشمهندس  6-المؤشرات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html  ماهذه؟
> ممكن التوضيح برابط او شرح!
> وهل هذه بتاع التحليل الفني
> وشكرا

 كل هذا تحليل فنى 
تقبل ودى

----------


## nabsab

السلام عليكم ياأستاذ أحمد  أستاذى العزيز  من فضلك تشرح لى الكورنيكس يعنى ايه ؟؟ بالتفصيل الممل ولك منى كل الود والاحترام والشكر والعرفان

----------


## ehsanhope

السلام عليكم 
إخواني كيف نرسم شبكة جان الموجودة في برنامج التداول وكيف نستفيد منها؟ 
تحية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ياأستاذ أحمد   أستاذى العزيز  من فضلك تشرح لى الكورنيكس يعنى ايه ؟؟  بالتفصيل الممل ولك منى كل الود والاحترام والشكر والعرفان

   اخى الكريم و الله ما اعرفه انتظر رد الخبراء حاااااااااااااااااااالا ولك منى ايضا كل الود والاحترام والشكر والعرفان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> إخواني كيف نرسم شبكة جان الموجودة في برنامج التداول وكيف نستفيد منها؟ 
> تحية

   اما عن كيفية الرسم الاداه موجودة فى البرنامج  عند استخدامها ترسم لك الشبكة و لكن كيفية الاستفادة منها و لو ان الكتب اللى اتكلمت عن جان قليلة بس انتظرنى لحظة و انا اقلب لك الكرتونة اللى فوق السطوح و ادور لك على كتاب لجان تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ياأستاذ أحمد  أستاذى العزيز  من فضلك تشرح لى الكورنيكس يعنى ايه ؟؟ بالتفصيل الممل ولك منى كل الود والاحترام والشكر والعرفان

  

> اخى الكريم و الله ما اعرفه انتظر رد الخبراء حاااااااااااااااااااالا ولك منى ايضا كل الود والاحترام والشكر والعرفان

 اتفضل اخى شوف هذا الموضوع وفيه كل ما تريد  *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t19128.html*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اتفضل اخى شوف هذا الموضوع وفيه كل ما تريد  *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t19128.html*

 شكرا استاذنا الكبير / سمير صيام

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ياأستاذ أحمد   أستاذى العزيز  من فضلك تشرح لى الكورنيكس يعنى ايه ؟؟  بالتفصيل الممل ولك منى كل الود والاحترام والشكر والعرفان

   مش قلت لك هيرد عليك الخيراء و حااااااااااالا  لا انسى ان اقدم لك اخى الكريم كل ايات الشكر لانك بسؤالك هذا علمتنى حاجة جديدة تقبل ودى

----------


## nabsab

> اتفضل اخى شوف هذا الموضوع وفيه كل ما تريد  *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t19128.html*

 شكرآ ياأستاذ سمير ..بجد أستاذ ..  فى الأدب والذوق  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذنا الكبير / سمير صيام

  

> شكرآ ياأستاذ سمير ..بجد أستاذ ..  فى الأدب والذوق

 العفو ده من ذوقكم بس ولاشكر على واجب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرآ ياأستاذ سمير ..بجد أستاذ .. فى الأدب والذوق

 اخى الكريم  انت نسيت حاجة مهمة الاستاذ سمير استاذ فى الادب و الذوق و العلم كمان

----------


## nabsab

> اخى الكريم   انت نسيت حاجة مهمة الاستاذ سمير استاذ فى الادب و الذوق و العلم كمان

    تمام ياباشا  جل من لا يسهو

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تمام ياباشا   جل من لا يسهو

  اشكرك لمرورك و ردك و تقبل ودى

----------


## سامي المشرف

اخوي وشرايك في هذه الشركه   http://www.iforex.com/ 
كلموني وقالوا لي ياخذون عموله 3 نقاط فقط  
4 نقاط للاسلامي واذا كان فيه اكثر من 1500 دولار ياخذون 3 نقاط للاسلامي    
,,,,  
وايش معنى :  
ولا يملكون ترخيص من ARIF السويسريه   ؟؟ ما فهمت هذا الشي     ,,,,,    وايش احسن شركة عملات 
اهم شي المضاعفه الى 400 حق الخساير العدله :012:   
والف شكر لك يالغالي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوي وشرايك في هذه الشركه   http://www.iforex.com/ 
> كلموني وقالوا لي ياخذون عموله 3 نقاط فقط  
> 4 نقاط للاسلامي واذا كان فيه اكثر من 1500 دولار ياخذون 3 نقاط للاسلامي    
> ,,,,  
> وايش معنى :  
> ولا يملكون ترخيص من ARIF السويسريه   ؟؟ ما فهمت هذا الشي     ,,,,,    وايش احسن شركة عملات 
> اهم شي المضاعفه الى 400 حق الخساير العدله  
> والف شكر لك يالغالي

 اخى الكريم
انا لم اتعامل مع هذه الشركة من قبل
اطرح سؤالك فى موضوع جديد
يتفاعل معك شباب المتعاملين معها
تقبل ودى

----------


## ehsanhope

> اما عن كيفية الرسم  الاداه موجودة فى البرنامج  عند استخدامها ترسم لك الشبكة و لكن كيفية الاستفادة منها و لو ان الكتب اللى اتكلمت عن جان قليلة بس انتظرنى لحظة و انا اقلب لك الكرتونة اللى فوق السطوح و ادور لك على كتاب لجان  تقبل ودى

 مع الشكر الجزبل
هل يكون الرسم بين قاع وقمة او قاعين او قمتين؟؟
ومستنيك اما تنزل عن السطوح يا أستاذ....

----------


## lobaca

اخي العزيز اريد ان اسأل عن الاخبار فدائما اسمع الاخوان بيقولو انه نحن منتظرين الاخبار وبعد الاخبار مش عارف حيحصل ايه يعني هي الاخبار دي بتجي فين ومنسمعها كيف ومن اي دولة  وحكايتها ايه بالظبط ههههههه ومشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

> اخي العزيز اريد ان اسأل عن الاخبار فدائما اسمع الاخوان بيقولو انه نحن منتظرين الاخبار وبعد الاخبار مش عارف حيحصل ايه يعني هي الاخبار دي بتجي فين ومنسمعها كيف ومن اي دولة وحكايتها ايه بالظبط ههههههه ومشكور اخي الكريم

   اخي الكريم   المقصود بالأخبار هو أخبار البيانات الاقتصادية المحلية لكل دولة .. فكما تعلم ان لكل دولة مؤسساتها الاقتصادية بما فيها بنكها المركزي وبعض مراكز الدراسات الاقتصادية الرئيسية منها الخاص والعام ومنها ايضا اسواق البورصة المالية التي تتأثر وتؤثر بالاقتصاد ...  بالتأكد تسمع ببعض المؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة مثل:  سعر الفائدة الميزان التجاري التضخم البطالة  اسعار المنتجات ثقة المستهلك المخزون النفطي ......  من هذه البيانات ما يصدر عن المراكز الرسمية مثل سعر الفائدة ومستقبلها ..سواء القريب او البعيد ...وهي تصدر عادة عن مجلس مكون من كبار المسؤولين والاقتصاديين بالدولة وبالذات من البنك المركزي لتلك الدولة .  ومن البيانات ما يصدر عن مؤسسات دراسات خاصة ومتخصصة ومنها بعض الجامعات   عملية بث هذه البيانات على شبكة النت تكون من قبل الشركات المتخصصة بالاخبار والتي توزعها بالتالي على كافة المواقع سواء الاخبارية او شركات الوساطه او البنوك او الشركات المالية الضخمة .  بعض هذه الاخبار والبيانات تكون اسبوعيه ومنها ما هو شهري منها ما هو دوري ...وتظهر على المواقع بصيغة : اسم الخبر ،العملة او البلد ، وتوقيته وتاريخة والرقم القديم للخبر ( آخر بيان تاريخيا) والرقم المتوقع   وعادة تأتي المقارنة بين الرقم المتوقع والرقم الحالي والذي يصدر مع الخبر الجديد  نحن كمتعاملين بالفوركس نستطيع الإضطلاع على هذه النشرات الإخبارية والجداول الزمنية للأخبار عن طريق بعض المواقع المشهوره منها موقع الفاكتوري مثلا : http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php  ولا شك انك سمعت بموضوع التحليل الاخباري هنا بمنتدانا ... فهنا ايضا متابعة جيده للأخبار من بعض المواقع العالمية   ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك بعض الشيء   تحياتي

----------


## atef abo sofa

سيدي الفاضل ارجوا من سيادتكم التكرم بتفسير يوم امس حسب استراتيجية دعها بسيطة 
لسيد خير الدين
ارجو تفسير الخسارة مع اني التزمت كافة مبادى الاستراتيجية ،وكيفية تفاديها ان امكن طبعا
ومرفق صورة ليوم امس ارحوا الاهتمام

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الكريم   المقصود بالأخبار هو أخبار البيانات الاقتصادية المحلية لكل دولة .. فكما تعلم ان لكل دولة مؤسساتها الاقتصادية بما فيها بنكها المركزي وبعض مراكز الدراسات الاقتصادية الرئيسية منها الخاص والعام ومنها ايضا اسواق البورصة المالية التي تتأثر وتؤثر بالاقتصاد ...  بالتأكد تسمع ببعض المؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة مثل:  سعر الفائدة الميزان التجاري التضخم البطالة  اسعار المنتجات ثقة المستهلك المخزون النفطي ......  من هذه البيانات ما يصدر عن المراكز الرسمية مثل سعر الفائدة ومستقبلها ..سواء القريب او البعيد ...وهي تصدر عادة عن مجلس مكون من كبار المسؤولين والاقتصاديين بالدولة وبالذات من البنك المركزي لتلك الدولة .  ومن البيانات ما يصدر عن مؤسسات دراسات خاصة ومتخصصة ومنها بعض الجامعات   عملية بث هذه البيانات على شبكة النت تكون من قبل الشركات المتخصصة بالاخبار والتي توزعها بالتالي على كافة المواقع سواء الاخبارية او شركات الوساطه او البنوك او الشركات المالية الضخمة .  بعض هذه الاخبار والبيانات تكون اسبوعيه ومنها ما هو شهري منها ما هو دوري ...وتظهر على المواقع بصيغة : اسم الخبر ،العملة او البلد ، وتوقيته وتاريخة والرقم القديم للخبر ( آخر بيان تاريخيا) والرقم المتوقع   وعادة تأتي المقارنة بين الرقم المتوقع والرقم الحالي والذي يصدر مع الخبر الجديد  نحن كمتعاملين بالفوركس نستطيع الإضطلاع على هذه النشرات الإخبارية والجداول الزمنية للأخبار عن طريق بعض المواقع المشهوره منها موقع الفاكتوري مثلا : http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php  ولا شك انك سمعت بموضوع التحليل الاخباري هنا بمنتدانا ... فهنا ايضا متابعة جيده للأخبار من بعض المواقع العالمية   ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك بعض الشيء   تحياتي

 رد رااااااائع
الله عليك يا استاذ

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سيدي الفاضل ارجوا من سيادتكم التكرم بتفسير يوم امس حسب استراتيجية دعها بسيطة 
> لسيد خير الدين
> ارجو تفسير الخسارة مع اني التزمت كافة مبادى الاستراتيجية ،وكيفية تفاديها ان امكن طبعا
> ومرفق صورة ليوم امس ارحوا الاهتمام

 
اخى الكريم
سأترك التفسير لاستاذنا / خير الدين
و لكن لى تعليق
لا يوجد استراتيجية ليس بها خسائر
العبرة بنهاية الشهر مثلا 
كم تحقق من ارباح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مع الشكر الجزبل
> هل يكون الرسم بين قاع وقمة او قاعين او قمتين؟؟
> ومستنيك اما تنزل عن السطوح يا أستاذ....

 اخى الكريم
انا لم اتعامل بها من قبل
انتظر لما انزل من فوق السطوح 
معايا كتاب يحل لنا لغز جان ده

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,
يا استاذي بانتظر الانماط !
وعندي سؤال...
عندما اشتري زوج احدد الاستوب  والليميت...وفي النصف في التريلينق ستوب اذا
 ماهو الترلينق ستوب؟
ارجوا التوضيح..,
وشكرا

----------


## mohmd173

> صحيح يا استاذ بس بالاعدادات التاليه   و  ما في داعي للالوان   period: 20 dev: 3 close    period: 20 dev: 4 close

   السلام عليكم اخي واستاذي احمد  حبيت اذكرك بارك الله فيك   :Thumb:   Dont forget me pls  معلش انا اسف عملتلك شوية   :Compress:   اخوك محمد

----------


## lobaca

> اخي الكريم   المقصود بالأخبار هو أخبار البيانات الاقتصادية المحلية لكل دولة .. فكما تعلم ان لكل دولة مؤسساتها الاقتصادية بما فيها بنكها المركزي وبعض مراكز الدراسات الاقتصادية الرئيسية منها الخاص والعام ومنها ايضا اسواق البورصة المالية التي تتأثر وتؤثر بالاقتصاد ...  بالتأكد تسمع ببعض المؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة مثل:  سعر الفائدة الميزان التجاري التضخم البطالة  اسعار المنتجات ثقة المستهلك المخزون النفطي ......  من هذه البيانات ما يصدر عن المراكز الرسمية مثل سعر الفائدة ومستقبلها ..سواء القريب او البعيد ...وهي تصدر عادة عن مجلس مكون من كبار المسؤولين والاقتصاديين بالدولة وبالذات من البنك المركزي لتلك الدولة .  ومن البيانات ما يصدر عن مؤسسات دراسات خاصة ومتخصصة ومنها بعض الجامعات   عملية بث هذه البيانات على شبكة النت تكون من قبل الشركات المتخصصة بالاخبار والتي توزعها بالتالي على كافة المواقع سواء الاخبارية او شركات الوساطه او البنوك او الشركات المالية الضخمة .  بعض هذه الاخبار والبيانات تكون اسبوعيه ومنها ما هو شهري منها ما هو دوري ...وتظهر على المواقع بصيغة : اسم الخبر ،العملة او البلد ، وتوقيته وتاريخة والرقم القديم للخبر ( آخر بيان تاريخيا) والرقم المتوقع   وعادة تأتي المقارنة بين الرقم المتوقع والرقم الحالي والذي يصدر مع الخبر الجديد  نحن كمتعاملين بالفوركس نستطيع الإضطلاع على هذه النشرات الإخبارية والجداول الزمنية للأخبار عن طريق بعض المواقع المشهوره منها موقع الفاكتوري مثلا : http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php  ولا شك انك سمعت بموضوع التحليل الاخباري هنا بمنتدانا ... فهنا ايضا متابعة جيده للأخبار من بعض المواقع العالمية   ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك بعض الشيء   تحياتي

 شكرا لك اخي على هذا الرد الرااائع ودعواتي لك بالاجر والثواب انشالله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,
> يا استاذي بانتظر الانماط !
> وعندي سؤال...
> عندما اشتري زوج احدد الاستوب  والليميت...وفي النصف في التريلينق ستوب اذا
>  ماهو الترلينق ستوب؟
> ارجوا التوضيح..,
> وشكرا

 اخويا الصاعقة 
انت تأمر
التريلنج استوب
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html   
و النماذج
كتاب لسه طالع من الكرتونة دلوقت
مرفق 
يوجد مشكلة فى رفع الملف

----------


## ahmed hanafy

النمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذج
مرفق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم اخي واستاذي احمد  حبيت اذكرك بارك الله فيك   Dont forget me pls  معلش انا اسف عملتلك شوية    اخوك محمد

 اخى الكريم
المؤشر جاهز 
بس اراجعه و ارسله
متزعلش منى 
و الله وقتى ضيق جدا
تقبل ودى

----------


## ehsanhope

> اخى الكريم
> انا لم اتعامل بها من قبل
> انتظر لما انزل من فوق السطوح 
> معايا كتاب يحل لنا لغز جان ده

  
منتظر يا سيدي ومش مستعجل على أقل من مهلك
بس إن شاء الله متكونش الشمس حامية عليك فوق :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> منتظر يا سيدي ومش مستعجل على أقل من مهلك
> بس إن شاء الله متكونش الشمس حامية عليك فوق

  
كتب بالعربى مش لاقى
فى انجليزى
بس مش شامل موضوع الشيكة
ايه رأيك تنزل السؤال ده فى موضوع جديد
و ان شاء الله يتفاعل معاك الشباب
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم اخي واستاذي احمد   حبيت اذكرك بارك الله فيك   Dont forget me pls  معلش انا اسف عملتلك شوية    اخوك محمد

  
اتفضل ياباشا
المؤشر المرفق
يقوم بعمل 3 حاجات 
رسم سهم احمر و اخضر
اذا اقترب السعر من خط البولنجر 
العلوى او السفلى بالترتيب
كما يصدر صوت
و تظهر رسالة على الشاشة 
ملحوظة 
المؤش يعمل مع بولنجر واحدة فقط باعدادات 20 و 2
اذا عجبك اكمله زى ما انت عايز
تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي على الجهد
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذي على الجهد
> جزاك الله خيرا

 مشكور اخويا صاعقة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohmd173

> اتفضل ياباشا
> المؤشر المرفق
> يقوم بعمل 3 حاجات 
> رسم سهم احمر و اخضر
> اذا اقترب السعر من خط البولنجر 
> العلوى او السفلى بالترتيب
> كما يصدر صوت
> و تظهر رسالة على الشاشة 
> ملحوظة 
> ...

 شكرا استاذ احمد وماقصرت وتسلم ايدك بس اذا ممكن تكون الاعدادات 20 و3 بدل 20 و 2  اذا تسمح وجزاك الله خير  انا اسف تعبتك معاي  اخوك محمد

----------


## Red Hat

وسؤال للأستاذ الكبير ياريت بلقى عندك جواب شافي 
انت قمت بوضع طرق برمجة المؤشرات مشكورا 
ولكن أستاذي الكريم عندما يرغب شخص في برمجة 
مؤشر ع اي أساس يعمل المؤشر 
مثل عمل مؤشر adx أو rsi على أي القواعد أعتمد 
أتمنى بيكون وصل سؤال أستاذي الكريم 
وبارك الله بك 
:::::::::::::: تحيااتي :::::::::::::::

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وسؤال للأستاذ الكبير ياريت بلقى عندك جواب شافي 
> انت قمت بوضع طرق برمجة المؤشرات مشكورا 
> ولكن أستاذي الكريم عندما يرغب شخص في برمجة 
> مؤشر ع اي أساس يعمل المؤشر 
> مثل عمل مؤشر adx أو rsi على أي القواعد أعتمد 
> أتمنى بيكون وصل سؤال أستاذي الكريم 
> وبارك الله بك 
> :::::::::::::: تحيااتي :::::::::::::::

 تكون برمجة المؤشر على اساس رغبتك انت
عايز تقاطع متوسطات
ممكن يرسم لك علامة 
او يصدر صوت
او يكتب لك رسالة 
منتظر ردك
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وسؤال للأستاذ الكبير ياريت بلقى عندك جواب شافي 
> انت قمت بوضع طرق برمجة المؤشرات مشكورا 
> ولكن أستاذي الكريم عندما يرغب شخص في برمجة 
> مؤشر ع اي أساس يعمل المؤشر 
> مثل عمل مؤشر adx أو rsi على أي القواعد أعتمد 
> أتمنى بيكون وصل سؤال أستاذي الكريم 
> وبارك الله بك 
> :::::::::::::: تحيااتي :::::::::::::::

 المؤشر ممكن يعمل صوت للتنبيه
او رسالة مكتوبة
اللى انت عايزه

----------


## Red Hat

شكرا ردك اخي الكريم 
انا عندي بعض الأساسيات ++c 
وهي شبيه بهذه لغه 
ولكن أنا كان قصدي أستاذي الكريم 
ليس ماهي قوة لغة البرمجة لغات البرمجة كما هو 
معروف تعمل المستحيل !!!!!
كان قصدي مبرمج المؤشر ع اي اساس يعمل مؤشر ؟
مثلا adx مبرمجة على ماذا أستند ( اعتمد) حتى قام في أنشائه 
هل بناء المؤشرات يستند على معادلات رياضيه 
ولا على عدد نقاط معينة 
أتمنى ماتنزعج من كثر الأسئلة 
بارك الله بك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا ردك اخي الكريم 
> انا عندي بعض الأساسيات ++c 
> وهي شبيه بهذه لغه 
> ولكن أنا كان قصدي أستاذي الكريم 
> ليس ماهي قوة لغة البرمجة لغات البرمجة كما هو 
> معروف تعمل المستحيل !!!!!
> كان قصدي مبرمج المؤشر ع اي اساس يعمل مؤشر ؟
> مثلا adx مبرمجة على ماذا أستند ( اعتمد) حتى قام في أنشائه 
> هل بناء المؤشرات يستند على معادلات رياضيه 
> ...

 نعم اخى / راجا
برمجة المؤشرات تقوم على معادلات رياضية
معروفة و مشهورة
و موجود منها لدى الكثير  
انا لا انزعج من الاسئلة 
انا ارحب بها
تقبل ودى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهارجو ان تشرح لي بالتفصيل كيف افك رموز اي مؤشر وخصوصا خطوط الكامريلا واحولها الى مؤشر على الشارت ان لم يكن هناك اي تكليف عليك لو ممكن . اي تقول لي مثلا اضغط على ايقونة كدا او تلك ثم اضغط الخخخخخخخخخخخ  .ويا ريت يكون بالصورة وعلى  المصطلحات الانجليزية بارك الله فيك ولك على ما تقدم لنا من كل مفيد.                                              ودمتم بخير.

----------


## fundays22

اخي الكريم احمد 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
اخي انا عندي استفسار بسيط بخصوص شركة ا اكس سوليوشن
اخي اريد ان اعرف اذاي بنحسب ال 5% للمتاجرة
يعني مثلا انا عندي رصيد 800 دولار وعايز ادخل صفقة ب 5% ممكن حضرتك تشرحلي بنحسبها اذاي وبنعملها منين من برنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة
ارجو الافادة 
جزاك الله خيرا همسة
اكون شاكر لحضرتك لو ارفقت لي صورة وعليها الشرح من برنامج تداول الشركة 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## pal

> اخي الكريم احمد 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي انا عندي استفسار بسيط بخصوص شركة ا اكس سوليوشن
> اخي اريد ان اعرف اذاي بنحسب ال 5% للمتاجرة
> يعني مثلا انا عندي رصيد 800 دولار وعايز ادخل صفقة ب 5% ممكن حضرتك تشرحلي بنحسبها اذاي وبنعملها منين من برنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة
> ارجو الافادة 
> جزاك الله خيرا همسة
> اكون شاكر لحضرتك لو ارفقت لي صورة وعليها الشرح من برنامج تداول الشركة 
> وشكرا لك اخي الكريم

 السلام عليكم أخي العزيز , بنسبة للسؤال إذا كنت بتقصد انك كيف حساب نسبة المخاطرة (كما القوانين ان لاتتجاوز 5%-10%) فقانون حساب نسبة المخاطره هو ::   المبلغ الأساسي × نسبة المخاطرة ÷ 100 = مبلغ المخاطرة الذي سوف تخسره من الصفقة إذا خسرت لاقدر الله .   800 × 5 ÷ 100 = 40 (المخاطرة).   أي سوف تحدد الستوب في الصفقة 40 نقطة وبذلك سوف تكون دخلت الصفقة بنسبة مخاطرة 5 %.   وأتمني من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في أي نقص , وشكرا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز , بنسبة للسؤال إذا كنت بتقصد انك كيف حساب نسبة المخاطرة (كما القوانين ان لاتتجاوز 5%-10%) فقانون حساب نسبة المخاطره هو ::   المبلغ الأساسي × نسبة المخاطرة ÷ 100 = مبلغ المخاطرة الذي سوف تخسره من الصفقة إذا خسرت لاقدر الله .   800 × 5 ÷ 100 = 40 (المخاطرة).   أي سوف تحدد الستوب في الصفقة 40 نقطة وبذلك سوف تكون دخلت الصفقة بنسبة مخاطرة 5 %.   وأتمني من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في أي نقص , وشكرا .

 خي الكريم بال 
بعد التحية
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
اخي حضرتك حسبت ها بنسبة مخاطرة طب لو عايز احسبها بنسبة الربح هل بتكون هي هي

----------


## pal

> خي الكريم بال 
> بعد التحية
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي حضرتك حسبت ها بنسبة مخاطرة طب لو عايز احسبها بنسبة الربح هل بتكون هي هي

 لا أعتقد انها نفس المعادلة لحساب نسبة الربح , نتمني من أخــي العزيز أحمد ان يعطينا الجواب , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

> اخي الكريم احمد 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي انا عندي استفسار بسيط بخصوص شركة ا اكس سوليوشن
> اخي اريد ان اعرف اذاي بنحسب ال 5% للمتاجرة
> يعني مثلا انا عندي رصيد 800 دولار وعايز ادخل صفقة ب 5% ممكن حضرتك تشرحلي بنحسبها اذاي وبنعملها منين من برنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة
> ارجو الافادة 
> جزاك الله خيرا همسة
> اكون شاكر لحضرتك لو ارفقت لي صورة وعليها الشرح من برنامج تداول الشركة 
> وشكرا لك اخي الكريم

  

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز , بنسبة للسؤال إذا كنت بتقصد انك كيف حساب نسبة المخاطرة (كما القوانين ان لاتتجاوز 5%-10%) فقانون حساب نسبة المخاطره هو ::   المبلغ الأساسي × نسبة المخاطرة ÷ 100 = مبلغ المخاطرة الذي سوف تخسره من الصفقة إذا خسرت لاقدر الله .   800 × 5 ÷ 100 = 40 (المخاطرة).   أي سوف تحدد الستوب في الصفقة 40 نقطة وبذلك سوف تكون دخلت الصفقة بنسبة مخاطرة 5 %.   وأتمني من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في أي نقص , وشكرا .

  

> خي الكريم بال 
> بعد التحية
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي حضرتك حسبت ها بنسبة مخاطرة طب لو عايز احسبها بنسبة الربح هل بتكون هي هي

   معذرة اخواني   ليس هكذا تحسب نسبة المخاطره !!! ... لي عودة بهذا الموضوع ان شاء الله  تحياتي

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي انت عارف اني ضايع في الاستراتيجيات..,
ولم احدد استراتيجية محددة حتى الآن!
فهل يمكنك ارفاق رابط لاستراتيجية:
1- القاهرة
2- الوافي
الاستراتيجيتين هذه جبتها منك من توصياتك فارجوا ان تشفي ضميري..,
تحياتي

----------


## foxsahara

> اخي الكريم احمد 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي انا عندي استفسار بسيط بخصوص شركة ا اكس سوليوشن
> اخي اريد ان اعرف اذاي بنحسب ال 5% للمتاجرة
> يعني مثلا انا عندي رصيد 800 دولار وعايز ادخل صفقة ب 5% ممكن حضرتك تشرحلي بنحسبها اذاي وبنعملها منين من برنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة
> ارجو الافادة 
> جزاك الله خيرا همسة
> اكون شاكر لحضرتك لو ارفقت لي صورة وعليها الشرح من برنامج تداول الشركة 
> وشكرا لك اخي الكريم

  

> معذرة اخواني   ليس هكذا تحسب نسبة المخاطره !!! ... لي عودة بهذا الموضوع ان شاء الله  تحياتي

 ريتما يعود لنا اخونا خليلو بتفصيل اكثر مع الأمثلة .. ادعوك اخي الى قراءة هذه المشاركة لاستاذنا أبوعبدالله : https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...1&postcount=53
مع محبتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا استاذ احمد وماقصرت وتسلم ايدك بس اذا ممكن تكون الاعدادات 20 و3 بدل 20 و 2 اذا تسمح وجزاك الله خير   انا اسف تعبتك معاي   اخوك محمد

 يا سلام انت تأمر 
بس جرب المؤشر ده
شوف هى دى الفكرة اللى كانت فى دماغك و لا لأ
و انا مستعد لاى تعديل
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ريتما يعود لنا اخونا خليلو بتفصيل اكثر مع الأمثلة .. ادعوك اخي الى قراءة هذه المشاركة لاستاذنا أبوعبدالله : https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...1&postcount=53
> مع محبتي

 انتظر معكم استاذنا ابو علاء

----------


## mohmd173

> يا سلام انت تأمر 
> بس جرب المؤشر ده
> شوف هى دى الفكرة اللى كانت فى دماغك و لا لأ
> و انا مستعد لاى تعديل
> تقبل ودى

  انا جربت المؤشر هي نفس الفكرة  :Thumb:  بارك الله فيك بس لو كانت بالاعدادات 20 و3 ولك جزيل الشكر  :Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ريتما يعود لنا اخونا خليلو بتفصيل اكثر مع الأمثلة .. ادعوك اخي الى قراءة هذه المشاركة لاستاذنا أبوعبدالله : https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...1&postcount=53
> مع محبتي

  
نورت الموضوع يا رضوان باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا جربت المؤشر هي نفس الفكرة  بارك الله فيك بس لو كانت بالاعدادات 20 و3 ولك جزيل الشكر

 حااااااااااااااااااااااااااالا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهارجو ان تشرح لي بالتفصيل كيف افك رموز اي مؤشر وخصوصا خطوط الكامريلا واحولها الى مؤشر على الشارت ان لم يكن هناك اي تكليف عليك لو ممكن . اي تقول لي مثلا اضغط على ايقونة كدا او تلك ثم اضغط الخخخخخخخخخخخ .ويا ريت يكون بالصورة وعلى المصطلحات الانجليزية بارك الله فيك ولك على ما تقدم لنا من كل مفيد. ودمتم بخير.

  
اتفضل يا باشا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29180.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي انت عارف اني ضايع في الاستراتيجيات..,
> ولم احدد استراتيجية محددة حتى الآن!
> فهل يمكنك ارفاق رابط لاستراتيجية:
> 1- القاهرة
> 2- الوافي
> الاستراتيجيتين هذه جبتها منك من توصياتك فارجوا ان تشفي ضميري..,
> تحياتي

  
اتفضل يا باشا

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

السلام عليكم  اعتذر عن التأخير   اخواني...لكل من يسأل عن طريقة تحديد نسبة المخاطرة على برنامج شركة السليوشن ...سأحاول هنا ان الخص واجمع كل ما هو مفيد بهذا الموضوع    حتى نستطيع استيعات هذا الموضوع يجب علينا معرفة المفاهيم التالية: - ان المضارب بحاجه الى ترجمة مفهوم المخاطرة بلغة " عدد العقود" ... فلا يوجد هناك كبسة ايقونة تحدد له نسبة المخاطرة المناسبة له والتي يرغب بالمتاجرة عليها.... وهذا يعني انه بعد الفهم التام سيكون باستطاعته تحديد عدد العقود ( اللوتات) المناسبة للدخول بعملية مناسبة تماما للمخاطره المناسبة له ولحسابة ... وهي الطريقة الوحيده لتحديد المخاطرة. - ان اكبر المحترفين الناجحين بهذا العالم يعملون على نسبة مخاطرة بين 5% الى 10 % فقط ويلتزمون بها ... والالتزام اهم بكثير من من اختيار النسبه. - معرفة تفاصيل برنامجك الذي تعمل عليه معرفة دقيقة بما فيها الامكانيات والحدود القصوى والدنيا لذلك البرنامج.  بالمشاركات التالية سوف ابدأ بمحاولة شرح الموضوع بشكل مصور ومبسط   تحياتي

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي
جزاك الله خيرا
مشكوووووووووور

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

المتاجرة عن طريق برنامج شركة سليوشن  وتحديد المخاطرة 1قبل ان نبدأ بشرح طريقة تحديد المخاطرة نتعلم ما يلي عن برنامجنا : 1- يجيب ان نعدل خيار حجم المتاجرة بالبرنامج ليكون مناسبا لراس المال الحقيقي. 2- يجب ان نعدل خيار الرافعة المالية بالبرنامج لتكون مناسبة لطريقة المتاجره التي نعمل عليها. 3- يجب ان نعدل عدد العقود الافتراضي (اللوتات) والذي يظهر امامنا كلما اردنا الدخول بعملية ليكون مناسبا لنسبة المخاطرة التي نريدها ونعمل عليها .  1- اختيارحجم المتاجرة : Trade Size أو Lot Lize أو Unit Size يوجد بالبرنامج عدة خيارات تبدأ من 1000 دولار ثم 5000 ، 10000، 50000، 100000  ويجب علينا ان نختار الحجم المناسب لرأس المال الحقيقي الذي نعمل عليه ... فمثل لو كان عندي حساب به 800 دولار ... فيجب ان اختار الحجم المناسب والقريب لرأس المال هذا وهو 1000 دولار وليس اكثر .. اذ ان اختيار حجم اكبر سيكون له اثر خطير على الحساب وبتسارع غير مناسب في حالة الخسارة لا سمح الله.  من أين استطيع اختيار الحجم المناسب للمتاجره على البرنامج وكيف ؟  2- اختيارالرافعة المالية المناسب : Leverage الرافعة المالية تمثل النسبة المئوية التي تمكنك من الدخول بعالم الفوركس صاحب الاقام العملاقة ... اذ لا يمكنك من المتاجره بصورة حقيقية بأرقام متواضعة مثل رؤوس الاموال التي نعمل عليها نحن البسطاء ( الغلابا) بدون رافعة ماليه ... وهي تمثل اقراضنا مبالغ تكون اضعاف اضعاف ما نملك لنتمكن من الدخول بعمليات حقيقيه .. وبعد الانتهاء من العملية تستعيد الشركة مبالغها المستحقة كاملة. ما يهمنا هنا هو ان نعرف ان هناك عدة روافع مالية بشركة السليوشن تبدأ من الرافعة المالية 1:50 وتقرأ واحد الى خمسون ثم 1: 100 ، 1:200 ، 1:250 ، 1:300 ، 1:400  تؤثر هذه الرافعه تأثيرا كبيرا على مجريات الامور اثناء المتاجره ... فمن واقع هذا الخيار يكون تحديد مقدار المبلغ الحقيقي المحجوز من رأسل المال مقابل كل عقد ( لوت) الى ان تنتهي العملية هنالك جدول بالبرنامج يبين مقدار هذه المبالغ مقابل كل رافعه مالية ...وسنتعلم المزيد عن هذه الرافعه وكيفية اختيارها اثناء الشرح وهذا الجدول موجود على المفتاح Margin  calculator بالاطار العلوي للبرنامج ... ويوضح مقدار المبلغ الذي سيحجز مقابل كل رافعة مالية وعند استعمال حجم المتاجرة المعين وعلى كل عملة من العملات . من أين استطيع اختيارالرافعة المالية المناسبة للمتاجره على البرنامج وكيف ؟  3- اختيار عدد العقود Lot Amount هذا البند ليس بحاجه لشرح مفهومه ..ولكن تحديد عدد العقود ( اللوتات) هو السؤال الكبير والنهائي الذي نسعى للإجابة عليه .  اما بما يخص الاجابة على الأسئلة ..من اين وكيف ... ننظر الى المرفق التالي ونرى الاجابة واضحه ... بالاضافة الى بعض الشرح عن جدول ال Margin Calculator

----------


## أبو قمر

> السلام عليكم  اعتذر عن التأخير   اخواني...لكل من يسأل عن طريقة تحديد نسبة المخاطرة على برنامج شركة السليوشن ...سأحاول هنا ان الخص واجمع كل ما هو مفيد بهذا الموضوع    حتى نستطيع استيعات هذا الموضوع يجب علينا معرفة المفاهيم التالية: - ان المضارب بحاجه الى ترجمة مفهوم المخاطرة بلغة " عدد العقود" ... فلا يوجد هناك كبسة ايقونة تحدد له نسبة المخاطرة المناسبة له والتي يرغب بالمتاجرة عليها.... وهذا يعني انه بعد الفهم التام سيكون باستطاعته تحديد عدد العقود ( اللوتات) المناسبة للدخول بعملية مناسبة تماما للمخاطره المناسبة له ولحسابة ... وهي الطريقة الوحيده لتحديد المخاطرة. - ان اكبر المحترفين الناجحين بهذا العالم يعملون على نسبة مخاطرة بين 5% الى 10 % فقط ويلتزمون بها ... والالتزام اهم بكثير من من اختيار النسبه. - معرفة تفاصيل برنامجك الذي تعمل عليه معرفة دقيقة بما فيها الامكانيات والحدود القصوى والدنيا لذلك البرنامج.  بالمشاركات التالية سوف ابدأ بمحاولة شرح الموضوع بشكل مصور ومبسط   تحياتي

 مشكور عزيزي وجاري الغالي كلّ الحبّ والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم وكل التـثمين والمباركة لجهودكم المباركة

----------


## Red Hat

بارك الله بك أستاذي وشكرا على ردك 
وسعه صدرك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
الله يرزقك ويكرمك 
تحيااااتي

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

المتاجرة عن طريق برنامج شركة سليوشن  وتحديد المخاطرة 2اخواني ..تعلمنا بالجزء السابق كيف وأين نحدد حجم المتاجرة والرافعه المالية وعدد العقود  والآن نتعرف كيف نحدد نسبة المخاطره المناسبة عن طريق تحديد عدد العقود   فلو فرضنا ان رأس المال الحقيقي الذي نملكه بالحساب هو 800 دولار  واننا نعمل على المعطيات التالية : رافعه مالية 1:400 حجم متاجره مناسب لرأس المال الحقيقي : 1000 نريد الدخول بعملية متاجرة على USD CHF  نحن نتاجر بداية بشكل مبتدئين وحذرين جدا ... حذرين من الخسارة ( وهي الاهم) .. وأما الأرباح ... فمهما حصلنا منها فهو خير وبركه ... المهم ان نتعلم ..واثناء التعلم نحاول قدر الامكان ان تكون خسائرنا لا سمح الله اقل ما يكون وغير مؤثرة على حسابنا ... وعليه سنختار نسبة المخاطرة 5% للعمل عليها ...او اقل ان شئت   5% من الحساب الحقيقي = 40 دولار  المبلغ المحجوز سيكون 2.5 دولار  ( من جدول المارجن كالكوليتور ..حسب المعطيات الافتراضية)  نجري المعادلة التالية : 40 دولار ÷ 2.5 = 16 عقد ( لوت )   هذا يعني انك لو دخلت بعملية بـ 16 عقد ستكون قد بدأت المتاجرة بنسبة مخاطرة مقدارها 5% من حسابك .... ومهم جدا ان تعلم ان هذه هي البداية فقط .... فلو ان السعر ارتد بعكس اتجاه صفقتك فسوف ترى ان هذه النسبة ترتفع مع كل خسارة ومع كل نقطة ارتداد سوف ترتفع الى ان تصل هذه النسبة الى 100 % وهي ما يسمى المارجن كول ... اعاذنا الله وإياكم منه ومن ندائه   ان دخولك بـ 16 عقد يعني انك قبلت بحجز قيمة 16 × 2.5 = 40 دولار من حسابك لتبدأ العملية وهي تمثل قيمة 5% من حسابك الحقيقي كما اسلفنا فما هو الحد الاعلى للخسارة يا ترى ؟  يعتمد الحد الاعلى للخساره على طبيعة عملك ومهارتك ..فلو كنت من المضاربين الذين يستعملون وقف الخساره ( ستوب لووز) فسوف تنتهي العملية عند ذلك السعر الذي تكون قد حددته بناء على معطيات علمية معينة وحسب الاستراتيجية التي تعمل عليها   وأما ان كنت ممن لا يستعملون وقف الخسائر ..فمن الممكن أن تستمر هذه الخسائر بالإرتفاع حتى تأكل معظم رأس المال لا سمح الله...ولكن السؤال هنا .... ما هو المجال المتاح امامي ممثلا بالنقاط ... حتى استطيع ان اعرف مدى مغامرتي ومخاطرتي النهائية؟ حسب المعطيات السابقة ومن واقع الـ PIP Calculator فسوف تعرف ان قيمة النقطة الواحده هي 8 سنت امريكي للعقد الواحد ... مما يعني   08× 16 = 1.28 لكامل عقود العملية التي انا داخل بها... فلو انعكس السعر 10 نقاط اكون قد خسرت 12.8 دولار اضافيه الى السبريد وستكون نسبة المخاطره قد ارتفعت الى 6.6% .... ولو انعكس السعر 100 نقطة اكون قد خسرت 128 دولار اضافيه وستكون النسبة الجديده للمخاطره قد اصبحت 21% من حسابي .... مما يعني انني استطيع تحمل خسارة 500 نقطة تقريبا قبل ان افقد حسابي كاملا ...لا سمح الله   ارجو دراسة الموضوع بإهتمام كبير ووضع كافة الاحتمالات قبل الخوض بالعمليات الحقيقية  ودراسة الموضوع وتطبيقة عمليا اثناء العمل على الديمو ..حتى نتجنب كل المخاطر الناجمة عن الجهل وعدم المعرفة  وفقكم الله   تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

استاذى ابو علاء
ما شاء الله
درس اكاديمى من استاذ كبير

----------


## fundays22

> ريتما يعود لنا اخونا خليلو بتفصيل اكثر مع الأمثلة .. ادعوك اخي الى قراءة هذه المشاركة لاستاذنا أبوعبدالله : https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...1&postcount=53
> مع محبتي

 اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
ووفقك الله لما فية خيرا للعباد

----------


## fundays22

> المتاجرة عن طريق برنامج شركة سليوشن  وتحديد المخاطرة 2اخواني ..تعلمنا بالجزء السابق كيف وأين نحدد حجم المتاجرة والرافعه المالية وعدد العقود  والآن نتعرف كيف نحدد نسبة المخاطره المناسبة عن طريق تحديد عدد العقود   فلو فرضنا ان رأس المال الحقيقي الذي نملكه بالحساب هو 800 دولار  واننا نعمل على المعطيات التالية : رافعه مالية 1:400 حجم متاجره مناسب لرأس المال الحقيقي : 1000 نريد الدخول بعملية متاجرة على USD CHF  نحن نتاجر بداية بشكل مبتدئين وحذرين جدا ... حذرين من الخسارة ( وهي الاهم) .. وأما الأرباح ... فمهما حصلنا منها فهو خير وبركه ... المهم ان نتعلم ..واثناء التعلم نحاول قدر الامكان ان تكون خسائرنا لا سمح الله اقل ما يكون وغير مؤثرة على حسابنا ... وعليه سنختار نسبة المخاطرة 5% للعمل عليها ...او اقل ان شئت   5% من الحساب الحقيقي = 40 دولار  المبلغ المحجوز سيكون 2.5 دولار  ( من جدول المارجن كالكوليتور ..حسب المعطيات الافتراضية)  نجري المعادلة التالية : 40 دولار ÷ 2.5 = 16 عقد ( لوت )   هذا يعني انك لو دخلت بعملية بـ 16 عقد ستكون قد بدأت المتاجرة بنسبة مخاطرة مقدارها 5% من حسابك .... ومهم جدا ان تعلم ان هذه هي البداية فقط .... فلو ان السعر ارتد بعكس اتجاه صفقتك فسوف ترى ان هذه النسبة ترتفع مع كل خسارة ومع كل نقطة ارتداد سوف ترتفع الى ان تصل هذه النسبة الى 100 % وهي ما يسمى المارجن كول ... اعاذنا الله وإياكم منه ومن ندائه   ان دخولك بـ 16 عقد يعني انك قبلت بحجز قيمة 16 × 2.5 = 40 دولار من حسابك لتبدأ العملية وهي تمثل قيمة 5% من حسابك الحقيقي كما اسلفنا فما هو الحد الاعلى للخسارة يا ترى ؟  يعتمد الحد الاعلى للخساره على طبيعة عملك ومهارتك ..فلو كنت من المضاربين الذين يستعملون وقف الخساره ( ستوب لووز) فسوف تنتهي العملية عند ذلك السعر الذي تكون قد حددته بناء على معطيات علمية معينة وحسب الاستراتيجية التي تعمل عليها   وأما ان كنت ممن لا يستعملون وقف الخسائر ..فمن الممكن أن تستمر هذه الخسائر بالإرتفاع حتى تأكل معظم رأس المال لا سمح الله...ولكن السؤال هنا .... ما هو المجال المتاح امامي ممثلا بالنقاط ... حتى استطيع ان اعرف مدى مغامرتي ومخاطرتي النهائية؟ حسب المعطيات السابقة ومن واقع الـ PIP Calculator فسوف تعرف ان قيمة النقطة الواحده هي 8 سنت امريكي للعقد الواحد ... مما يعني   08× 16 = 1.28 لكامل عقود العملية التي انا داخل بها... فلو انعكس السعر 10 نقاط اكون قد خسرت 12.8 دولار اضافيه الى السبريد وستكون نسبة المخاطره قد ارتفعت الى 6.6% .... ولو انعكس السعر 100 نقطة اكون قد خسرت 128 دولار اضافيه وستكون النسبة الجديده للمخاطره قد اصبحت 21% من حسابي .... مما يعني انني استطيع تحمل خسارة 500 نقطة تقريبا قبل ان افقد حسابي كاملا ...لا سمح الله   ارجو دراسة الموضوع بإهتمام كبير ووضع كافة الاحتمالات قبل الخوض بالعمليات الحقيقية  ودراسة الموضوع وتطبيقة عمليا اثناء العمل على الديمو ..حتى نتجنب كل المخاطر الناجمة عن الجهل وعدم المعرفة  وفقكم الله   تحياتي

 اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا
والله العظيم حضرتك بجد استاذ
وانا مكنتش اتوقع الشرح دة كلة
بس انا عارف ان حضرتك تحب الخير لكل الناس بجد مش عارف اشكرك باي واذاي
ربنا يغفر لك ولولديك ويجعل مقامهم ومقامك الجنة ويوسع عليك من فضلة 
ويبارك لك في رزقك وولدك وزوجك 
اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## fundays22

اخي الكريم خليو ابو علاء
فية جزء انا مش فاهمة وهو هذا الجزء  وأما ان كنت ممن لا يستعملون وقف الخسائر ..فمن الممكن أن تستمر هذه الخسائر بالإرتفاع حتى تأكل معظم رأس المال لا سمح الله...ولكن السؤال هنا .... ما هو المجال المتاح امامي ممثلا بالنقاط ... حتى استطيع ان اعرف مدى مغامرتي ومخاطرتي النهائية؟
حسب المعطيات السابقة ومن واقع الـ PIP Calculator فسوف تعرف ان قيمة النقطة الواحده هي 8 سنت امريكي للعقد الواحد ... مما يعني 08× 16 = 1.28 لكامل عقود العملية التي انا داخل بها... فلو انعكس السعر 10 نقاط اكون قد خسرت 12.8 دولار اضافيه الى السبريد وستكون نسبة المخاطره قد ارتفعت الى 6.6% .... ولو انعكس السعر 100 نقطة اكون قد خسرت 128 دولار اضافيه وستكون النسبة الجديده للمخاطره قد اصبحت 21% من حسابي .... مما يعني انني استطيع تحمل خسارة 500 نقطة تقريبا قبل ان افقد حسابي كاملا ...لا سمح  
علما اخي الكريم بانني اتعلم واتدرب علي استراتيجية الترند المكسور مع الاخ الكريم ابو عبد الله
وحضرتك تعلم بان نقاط الوقف هي 40 نقطة فهل هنا في حالة خسارتي 40 نقطة هكون خسرت كام من راس المال وفقا لشرح سيادتكم 
ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

> اخي الكريم خليو ابو علاء
> فية جزء انا مش فاهمة وهو هذا الجزء  وأما ان كنت ممن لا يستعملون وقف الخسائر ..فمن الممكن أن تستمر هذه الخسائر بالإرتفاع حتى تأكل معظم رأس المال لا سمح الله...ولكن السؤال هنا .... ما هو المجال المتاح امامي ممثلا بالنقاط ... حتى استطيع ان اعرف مدى مغامرتي ومخاطرتي النهائية؟ حسب المعطيات السابقة ومن واقع الـ PIP Calculator فسوف تعرف ان قيمة النقطة الواحده هي 8 سنت امريكي للعقد الواحد ... مما يعني 08× 16 = 1.28 لكامل عقود العملية التي انا داخل بها... فلو انعكس السعر 10 نقاط اكون قد خسرت 12.8 دولار اضافيه الى السبريد وستكون نسبة المخاطره قد ارتفعت الى 6.6% .... ولو انعكس السعر 100 نقطة اكون قد خسرت 128 دولار اضافيه وستكون النسبة الجديده للمخاطره قد اصبحت 21% من حسابي .... مما يعني انني استطيع تحمل خسارة 500 نقطة تقريبا قبل ان افقد حسابي كاملا ...لا سمح  
> علما اخي الكريم بانني اتعلم واتدرب علي استراتيجية الترند المكسور مع الاخ الكريم ابو عبد الله
> وحضرتك تعلم بان نقاط الوقف هي 40 نقطة فهل هنا في حالة خسارتي 40 نقطة هكون خسرت كام من راس المال وفقا لشرح سيادتكم 
> ولك خالص تحياتي

   أخي الكريم   لو كانت الاعدادات والخيارات عندك كما ذكرنا بالسابق فسيكون قيمة النقطة الواحده 8 سنت للعقد الواحد (USD CHF) ..فلو كنت بدأت العملية بـ16 عقد فستكون قيمة حركة السعر 40 نقطة كما يلي:  0.08 × 16 × 40 = 51.20 دولار  وارجو ان تكون ربحا وليس خسارة  وسلملي على اخي وحبيبي ابوعبدالله  تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

استاذى العزيز / ابو علاء هذا هديتى لك و لكل الاخوان اتفضل   و اسمح لى بنشره

----------


## مجنون الباوند

تسلم يا  بش مهندس ونخدمك في الافراح ان شاء الله

----------


## خليلو ابوعلاء

> استاذى العزيز / ابو علاء  هذا هديتى لك و لكل الاخوان اتفضل   و اسمح لى بنشره

   ما شاء الله عليك وعلى جهودك المباركه  مهما حاولنا ...تبقى انت في المقدمة بارك الله بك ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  حبيبي ابو حنفي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا جربت المؤشر هي نفس الفكرة  بارك الله فيك بس لو كانت بالاعدادات 20 و3 ولك جزيل الشكر

  
اتفضل يا باشا

----------


## mohmd173

> اتفضل يا باشا

 شكرا اخي واستاذي احمد  و   و

----------


## Red Hat

أستاذي الكريم
ماهو رأيك في الموضوع المحلل الرقمي ؟
هل هو مجدي نفع يمكن الأعتماد علية 
ولا نستخدمة مثل المؤشرات ؟
وشكرا لك

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي وأستاذي العزيز أحمد , عندي استفسار بسيط :   متي تكون ساعات التوقف  التي يتم الفصل فيها بين الاسواق الرسمية الثلاثة وهي أسيا و أمريكا وأوروبا مما يأدي بالبنوك والصناديق الاستثمارية الضخمة للعب في السوق من حيث رفع السعر أو خفض السعر وذلك لقلت المتداولين في تلك الساعات ليناسب دخولهم في الصفقات . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## مجنون الباوند

السلام عليكم استاد احمد اسالك بالله ان توضح لي 
طريقة ادراج المؤشرات بصورة اوضح لاني بصراحة ما عرفتش  اعمل لي قلت عليه 
اصل اخوك ميح في استخدام الكمبيوتر معليش لو تستحملني المرة دي وتشرح لي واحدة واحدة وحبقى ممنون لك .     وربنا ينور عليك يا باشا.

----------


## foxsahara

> نورت الموضوع يا رضوان باشا

 النور نورك استاذي الكريم..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما شاء الله عليك وعلى جهودك المباركه  مهما حاولنا ...تبقى انت في المقدمة بارك الله بك ..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك  حبيبي ابو حنفي

 كانت كلماتك هى فصل الخطاب فى سوء فهم نسبة 10% كانت كلماتك هى النبراس الذى اضاء للمبتدئين طريق الربح جزاك الله كل خير  و بارك الله فيك و غفر لك و لوالديك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا اخي واستاذي احمد   و   و

 تحت امرك اخويا محمد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي الكريم
> ماهو رأيك في الموضوع المحلل الرقمي ؟
> هل هو مجدي نفع يمكن الأعتماد علية 
> ولا نستخدمة مثل المؤشرات ؟
> وشكرا لك

 انا اسف لانى مشغول  لا اتابع كل المواضيع ممكن الرابط تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاد احمد اسالك بالله ان توضح لي 
> طريقة ادراج المؤشرات بصورة اوضح لاني بصراحة ما عرفتش اعمل لي قلت عليه 
> اصل اخوك ميح في استخدام الكمبيوتر معليش لو تستحملني المرة دي وتشرح لي واحدة واحدة وحبقى ممنون لك . وربنا ينور عليك يا باشا.

  
تحت امرك
اذا كان عندك ملف مضغوط يعنى له امتداد zip او  rar
فك الضغط كليك يمين ثم اختار extract
يصبح المؤشر بصيغة mq4
انسخ هذا الملف
اذهب الى برنامج التداول
و كلك يمين على الاسقونة اللى على سطح المكتب
ثم properties
find target
experts
indicators
ثم الصق الملف
اقفل كل الشاشات حتى شاشة التداول
افتح البرنامج من جديد
ستجد المؤشر - بعون الله- موحود
و تقبل ودى بقى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> تحت امرك
> اذا كان عندك ملف مضغوط يعنى له امتداد zip او rar
> فك الضغط كليك يمين ثم اختار extract
> يصبح المؤشر بصيغة mq4
> انسخ هذا الملف
> اذهب الى برنامج التداول
> و كلك يمين على الاسقونة اللى على سطح المكتب
> ثم properties
> find target
> ...

                                    الف الف شكر يا استادنا الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي وأستاذي العزيز أحمد , عندي استفسار بسيط :   متي تكون ساعات التوقف التي يتم الفصل فيها بين الاسواق الرسمية الثلاثة وهي أسيا و أمريكا وأوروبا مما يأدي بالبنوك والصناديق الاستثمارية الضخمة للعب في السوق من حيث رفع السعر أو خفض السعر وذلك لقلت المتداولين في تلك الساعات ليناسب دخولهم في الصفقات . وشكرا

 اخويا بال  تأخرت فى الرد كنت ابحث فى هذا الامر و لكنى لم اجد الا ان ساعات السوق متشابكة بشكل متصل و ليس بينها فواصل و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الف الف شكر يا استادنا الكريم

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## pal

> اخويا بال   تأخرت فى الرد كنت ابحث فى هذا الامر و لكنى لم اجد الا ان ساعات السوق متشابكة بشكل متصل و ليس بينها فواصل  و تقبل ودى

 مشكور جدا أخي أحمد علي الإهتمام , ولكن هذه الاوقات هل هي صحيحه هذه الاوقات بتوقيت السعودية :  3 ص - 11 ص = السوق الأسيوي .  10 ص - 11 ص = تقاطع السوق الأسيوي مع السوق الأوروبي.  12 ص - 3 م = السوق الاوروبي .  4 م - 7 م = تقاطع السوق الأوروبي مع الامريكي .  8 م - 11 م = السوق الأمريكي .   الان باقي (12 , 1 , 2  ليلا) يعني ثلاث ساعات هل هذه هي ساعات الفصل بين الاسواق الثلاثة . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## foxsahara

*أستاذ أحمد .. مشكوور على مجهوداتك لمساعدة الأخرين ..
اخواني .. لدي سؤال حول "مقدار تحرك الزوج" اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري ..
ما معناه ؟ وما هي طريقة حسابه ؟ وكيف نعرف ان الزوج استنفذ حركته ؟ وفي ماذا يفيدنا ذلك ؟
ارجو من الاخوة ان يبحثوا في هذا الموضوع الهام ، وأي واحد لقى مصدر او معلومة يحطها هنا ..
وشكرا لكم*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور جدا أخي أحمد علي الإهتمام , ولكن هذه الاوقات هل هي صحيحه هذه الاوقات بتوقيت السعودية :  3 ص - 11 ص = السوق الأسيوي .  10 ص - 11 ص = تقاطع السوق الأسيوي مع السوق الأوروبي.  12 ص - 3 م = السوق الاوروبي .  4 م - 7 م = تقاطع السوق الأوروبي مع الامريكي .  8 م - 11 م = السوق الأمريكي .   الان باقي (12 , 1 , 2 ليلا) يعني ثلاث ساعات هل هذه هي ساعات الفصل بين الاسواق الثلاثة . وشكرا

 اخى بال 
السوق النيوزلاندى يفتح العاشرة مساء
و الاسترالى يفتح الثانية عشر مساء 
بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *أستاذ أحمد .. مشكوور على مجهوداتك لمساعدة الأخرين ..* *اخواني .. لدي سؤال حول "مقدار تحرك الزوج" اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري ..* *ما معناه ؟ وما هي طريقة حسابه ؟ وكيف نعرف ان الزوج استنفذ حركته ؟ وفي ماذا يفيدنا ذلك ؟* *ارجو من الاخوة ان يبحثوا في هذا الموضوع الهام ، وأي واحد لقى مصدر او معلومة يحطها هنا ..* *وشكرا لكم*

  
اخى رضوان 
هذا كل ما املكه
تفضل

----------


## bo7a

صبح صبح يا أبو الأحناف  
ما شاء الله عليك . كل يوم بستفيد منك الجديد والجديد .... مش هدعيلك هنا علشان بدعيلك دايما بيني وبين نفسي  
وصبح صبح يا أحمد باشا

----------


## foxsahara

> اخى رضوان 
> هذا كل ما املكه
> تفضل

 مشكوور على المجهود .. وفي انتظار مشاركات باقي الاخوة ..

----------


## أبوسلطان

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه على المجهود المبذول في  هذا  الموضوع 
عندي  مؤشر  شكله على شكل خطوط مثل ما هو  مرفق   اريد تحويله  كشكل  شمعه 
ارجو ان يكون طلبي  مفهوم   
شكرا

----------


## pal

> اخى بال 
> السوق النيوزلاندى يفتح العاشرة مساء
> و الاسترالى يفتح الثانية عشر مساء 
> بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
> و تقبل ودى

 مشكور أخي العزيز أحمد علي الرد , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صبح صبح يا أبو الأحناف  
> ما شاء الله عليك . كل يوم بستفيد منك الجديد والجديد .... مش هدعيلك هنا علشان بدعيلك دايما بيني وبين نفسي  
> وصبح صبح يا أحمد باشا

   صبح صبح يا عم الحاج

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكوور على المجهود .. وفي انتظار مشاركات باقي الاخوة ..

 و انا معك من المنتظرين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> يعطيكم العافيه على المجهود المبذول في هذا الموضوع 
> عندي مؤشر شكله على شكل خطوط مثل ما هو مرفق اريد تحويله كشكل شمعه 
> ارجو ان يكون طلبي مفهوم   
> شكرا

 هل تريد تحويل المؤشرات  الى مؤشر واحد خطى ارجو التوضيح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور أخي العزيز أحمد علي الرد , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## أبوسلطان

شكرا اخ احمد  
انا لا اريده كشكل  خط انا اريد القيمه  تطلع  مثل شمعه   
مثل مؤشر  AC  AO 
الفيشر  وغيرهم فهمت قصدي 
شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا اخ احمد  
> انا لا اريده كشكل خط انا اريد القيمه تطلع مثل شمعه  
> مثل مؤشر AC AO 
> الفيشر وغيرهم فهمت قصدي 
> شكرا

   اخى الكريم هذا الامر خارج عن حدود علمى  ننتظر معا رأى الخبراء تفبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,,
يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
ما رأيك في هذه الصورة المرفقة,,,
هذا آخر ما توصلت اليه.,,,
3 استراتيجيات في شارت واحد!!!
1- الترند المكسور
2- الفايبو ناتشي
3- خير الدين
هذا غير معقول!!
لكن معاي يكون معقول..
ويش رأيك يا استاذي جيد صحيح...
ارجوا التعليق,,,
وعلى فكرة يا استاذي
تراني تعبت الى ان اخترت هذه ال 3 استراتيجيات ووضعتها في شارت واحد ليسهل التعامل معها,,
ممتازة اليس كذلك...
ابغى رأيك ونصحك ,,,
الله يخليك لنا,
ويجزيك كل خير ان شاء الله ,,,
تحياتي,,,

----------


## the_king1983

مرحبا اخي 
اريد مؤشر بيفوت ويكلي فقط و ليس مع فيبو و بيفوت شهري 
و مشششششششكور

----------


## koko

استاذنا الكبير 
عايزك تدور فى الصندوق على مؤشر عمال ادور علية مش لاقية
و هو المؤشر الى بيحط الاقام عل خطوط الفيبوناتشى
و شكراً يا غالى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,,
> يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> ما رأيك في هذه الصورة المرفقة,,,
> هذا آخر ما توصلت اليه.,,,
> 3 استراتيجيات في شارت واحد!!!
> 1- الترند المكسور
> 2- الفايبو ناتشي
> 3- خير الدين
> هذا غير معقول!!
> ...

 اخويا الصاعقة  الفكرة جديدة تماما  انا عن نفسى لم اجربها من قبل  اذا شعرت انها تعطيك نتائج طيبة فلا بأس بها  و تبقى قكرة عبقرية بجد  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرحبا اخي 
> اريد مؤشر بيفوت ويكلي فقط و ليس مع فيبو و بيفوت شهري 
> و مشششششششكور

 اتفضل يا باشا
بس لازم تعمله زى الصورة علشان يبقى بايفوت فقط
المؤشر به لسبوعى و شهرى
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذنا الكبير 
> عايزك تدور فى الصندوق على مؤشر عمال ادور علية مش لاقية
> و هو المؤشر الى بيحط الاقام عل خطوط الفيبوناتشى
> و شكراً يا غالى

  تحت امرك يا باشا قلبت الكرتونة و السطوح  و لقيته  اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t28595.html

----------


## koko

> تحت امرك يا باشا  قلبت الكرتونة و السطوح  و لقيته  اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t28595.html

 شكراً يا باشا و ربنا يخليك لينا

----------


## fsherman

أستاذنا الكبير أحمد حنفى 
رجاء اً لدى بعض الأسئلة عن هذه الشموع 
ارجو فقط توضيح ما تدل عليه 
شمعة: bolinger band bearish
      , bolinger band bullish
     و 
          stochastic bear croos
, stochastic bull cross  
أرجو سرعة الرد 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر على الرد والتشجيع
مشكووووووووووور

----------


## fsherman

أستاذ احمد أين أنت 
لاأجد أحد متابع الأسئلة هنا ولا حتى مهتم بالرد 
شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ احمد أين أنت 
> لاأجد أحد متابع الأسئلة هنا ولا حتى مهتم بالرد 
> شكرا

 اخى الكريم يعلم الله انك تسألنى عن شموع لم اسمع عنها من قبل و اخذت ابحث فى المراجع اللى عندى فلم اجدها  ننتظر التوضيح من الخبراء   و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر على الرد والتشجيع
> مشكووووووووووور

 تحت امرك اخى الصاعقة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكراً يا باشا و ربنا يخليك لينا

 تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## LEGEND

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
استاذي الكريم : **ماهي طريقة اقتباس اكثر من موضوع. 
**ماهي طريقة الكتابة على الشارت او داخل الشارت. 
**ماهي طريقة الكتابة بين الشارت الفوقي والتحتي اذا تم ارفاق اكثر من شارت في مشاركة واحدة.  
وشكرا يا باشا.

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي لقد وجدت في شركة فكسول فوائد!
-(1.6) PRM
ما معنى هذا؟
ولم وضعوه؟
وهل تجوز الفائدة في الشرع؟
ما السبب؟ ماالسبب؟
ارجوا الاجابة.,,,

----------


## مجنون الباوند

عاجل جدااستاد احمد الله يبارك فيك ارجو الرد علي سريعا قبل لا يطير حسابيمع انخفاض الباوند اول امس انخفض رصيدي من 3000 الى 1200 وباقي معي خسائر ب818 يعني باقي ما يقارب 400 فقط فهل هناك طريقة اتدارك بها طيران الحسابوهل اقدر استمر بالمتاجرة بما بقي معي  فكرت بالهيدج بحيث اثبت نسبة الخسارة فما رايك هل فكرت الهيدج مناسبة ارجو الرد سريعا قبل لا يفتح السوق فوالله اول من فكرت غي مساعدته بعد الله هو انت لماتقوم به من مساعدة لنا نحن المبتدئين وجزاك الله الف خير عنه وبارك لك في مالك وعيالك بعدد الحروف التي كتبتها وستكتبها  اللهم آمين .                    عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عاجل جدااستاد احمد الله يبارك فيك ارجو الرد علي سريعا قبل لا يطير حسابيمع انخفاض الباوند اول امس انخفض رصيدي من 3000 الى 1200 وباقي معي خسائر ب818 يعني باقي ما يقارب 400 فقط فهل هناك طريقة اتدارك بها طيران الحسابوهل اقدر استمر بالمتاجرة بما بقي معي فكرت بالهيدج بحيث اثبت نسبة الخسارة فما رايك هل فكرت الهيدج مناسبة ارجو الرد سريعا قبل لا يفتح السوق فوالله اول من فكرت غي مساعدته بعد الله هو انت لماتقوم به من مساعدة لنا نحن المبتدئين وجزاك الله الف خير عنه وبارك لك في مالك وعيالك بعدد الحروف التي كتبتها وستكتبها اللهم آمين . عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

 اخى الكريم 
ماذا حدث ؟  
خسرت  و ايه يعنى 
كل انسان فى اى مشروع يخسر 
و تستطيع ان شاء الله ان تحول 400 $ الى مليون 
اذا استفدت من الخطأ 
 لا داعى للهيدج لاته ايضا سلاح قاتل 
الاستوب لوز   ثم   الاستوب لوز ثم الاستوب لوز 
و الان ما اعمل 
اوقف التعامل بالحساب مؤقتا 
ارجع للتدريب على ديمو لمدة 6 شهور 
ثم عاود المتاجرة الحقيقية تربح  
ان شاء الله و ربنا يعوض عليك 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي لقد وجدت في شركة فكسول فوائد!
> -(1.6) PRM
> ما معنى هذا؟
> ولم وضعوه؟
> وهل تجوز الفائدة في الشرع؟
> ما السبب؟ ماالسبب؟
> ارجوا الاجابة.,,,

  
اخى الصاعقة
يوجد فى كل الشركات فوائد و هى محرمة شرعا
و نحن نتجنب هذا الامر بالحسابات الاسلامية 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> استاذي الكريم : **ماهي طريقة اقتباس اكثر من موضوع.  انقر على اقتباس متعدد و هى موجودة اسفل يسار اى مشاركة 
> **ماهي طريقة الكتابة على الشارت او داخل الشارت.  نستخدم برنامج الرسام paintفى الوندوز اضغط مفتاح print screen اذهب للرسام  paste   اكتب ما تشاء**ماهي طريقة الكتابة بين الشارت الفوقي والتحتي اذا تم ارفاق اكثر من شارت في مشاركة واحدة.  
> وشكرا يا باشا.

 هنا يمكنك استخدام مركز رفع الملفات https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/5736_pic.jpg  كما رفعت انا هذه الصورة  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

عفوا اخى الكريم
لم يقم المركز بالرفع
ارجو توجيه سؤالك للادارة بهذا الشأن
تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

طيب يا استاذي قبل كم يوم لم يكن هنالك فوائد!
وانا سألت كم واحد وقال لي ان فكسول لا تستخدم الفوائد وهي اسلامية!!!!
فلماذا غيرت؟
ماالسبب؟؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## pal

> طيب يا استاذي قبل كم يوم لم يكن هنالك فوائد!
> وانا سألت كم واحد وقال لي ان فكسول لا تستخدم الفوائد وهي اسلامية!!!!
> فلماذا غيرت؟
> ماالسبب؟؟؟
> وشكرا

 السلام عليكم أخي العزيز الصاعقة , من أخبرك ان fxsol , إسلامية , فهي ليست بالإسلامية وهي تتعامل بنظام الربوي , إلا مع الحسابات التي تكون من  السعودية , أو عند الإشتراك مع الشركة عن طريق المتدوال العربي فانه يقوم بإلغاء الفوائد الربوية عن تبيت الصفقات , او عن طريق أثبات الديانة انك مسلم حتي يتم إلغاء الفوائد الربوية من حسابك مع شركة fxsol. وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MajdiD

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتوجه بالشكر لكل اعضاء المنتدى لما يقوموا به من جهود للارتقاء بمستوى المنتدى واعضائه من ناحية الافكار المتجددة والمعلومات المميزة. 
سؤالي عن خطوط الميوري Murray math  لدي المبادىء الاساسية بالتعامل مع الخطوط ولكن ارغب بالتعرف على مساوىء هذه الخطوط او الحالات التي لاتكون الامور واضحة فيها . ففي حالة السوق الصاعد او الهابط الامور واضحة ولكن هل تنفع في حالات التذبذب او هل يوجد هناك تقاطعات وهمية لهذه الخطوط بحاجة لتوضيح او تاكيد قبل البدء بالصفقة.
مع الشكر للجميع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب يا استاذي قبل كم يوم لم يكن هنالك فوائد!
> وانا سألت كم واحد وقال لي ان فكسول لا تستخدم الفوائد وهي اسلامية!!!!
> فلماذا غيرت؟
> ماالسبب؟؟؟
> وشكرا

 اخى الصاعقة
كل شركة بها نوعان من الحسابات اسلامى و غير اسلامى
و لكن المعروف عن فكسول انها لا تأخذ عمولات و ليس فوائد
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز الصاعقة , من أخبرك ان fxsol , إسلامية , فهي ليست بالإسلامية وهي تتعامل بنظام الربوي , إلا مع الحسابات التي تكون من السعودية , أو عند الإشتراك مع الشركة عن طريق المتدوال العربي فانه يقوم بإلغاء الفوائد الربوية عن تبيت الصفقات , او عن طريق أثبات الديانة انك مسلم حتي يتم إلغاء الفوائد الربوية من حسابك مع شركة fxsol. وشكرا

 مشكور اخويا بال
و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## LEGEND

اشكرك استاذ احمد وجزيت خيرا  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اتوجه بالشكر لكل اعضاء المنتدى لما يقوموا به من جهود للارتقاء بمستوى المنتدى واعضائه من ناحية الافكار المتجددة والمعلومات المميزة. 
> سؤالي عن خطوط الميوري Murray math لدي المبادىء الاساسية بالتعامل مع الخطوط ولكن ارغب بالتعرف على مساوىء هذه الخطوط او الحالات التي لاتكون الامور واضحة فيها . ففي حالة السوق الصاعد او الهابط الامور واضحة ولكن هل تنفع في حالات التذبذب او هل يوجد هناك تقاطعات وهمية لهذه الخطوط بحاجة لتوضيح او تاكيد قبل البدء بالصفقة.
> مع الشكر للجميع

 عن هذه الخطوط معلوماتى قليلة
و لكن فى الكتاب المرفق ستجد اجابة سؤالك
تفضل الكتاب و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك استاذ احمد وجزيت خيرا

  
تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## fsherman

اخى الكريم يعلم الله انك تسألنى عن شموع لم اسمع عنها من قبل و اخذت ابحث فى المراجع اللى عندى فلم اجدها  ننتظر التوضيح من الخبراء   و تقبل ودى     شكرا  لك أستاذنا الغالى على الإهتمام  تقبل تحياتى

----------


## جمال عمر

السلام عليكم   هل اختراق شمعة الاربع ساعات مثلا فوق اى خط فيبو ناتشى معنى كده ان الطلوع سوف يستمر والعكس صحيح ارجو التوضيح

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم  يعلم الله انك تسألنى عن شموع لم اسمع عنها من قبل و اخذت ابحث فى المراجع اللى عندى فلم اجدها  ننتظر التوضيح من الخبراء   و تقبل ودى   شكرا لك أستاذنا الغالى على الإهتمام   تقبل تحياتى

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم هل اختراق شمعة الاربع ساعات مثلا فوق اى خط فيبو ناتشى معنى كده ان الطلوع سوف يستمر والعكس صحيح ارجو التوضيح

 لا يا صاحبى مش اى اى  لازم تكسر الخط و تقفل شمعتين بعدها فوق منه علشان نقول يا كسر   تقبل ودى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

[quote=ahmed hanafy;349849]اخى الكريم 
ماذا حدث ؟  
خسرت و ايه يعنى 
كل انسان فى اى مشروع يخسر 
و تستطيع ان شاء الله ان تحول 400 $ الى مليون 
اذا استفدت من الخطأ 
لا داعى للهيدج لاته ايضا سلاح قاتل 
الاستوب لوز ثم الاستوب لوز ثم الاستوب لوز 
و الان ما اعمل 
اوقف التعامل بالحساب مؤقتا 
ارجع للتدريب على ديمو لمدة 6 شهور 
ثم عاود المتاجرة الحقيقية تربح  
ان شاء الله و ربنا يعوض عليك 
و تقبل ودى 
الله يبارك فيك ولك في صحتك ومالك وعيالك على الاهتمام والله يكفينا منك اهتمامك باستفساراتنا
وحسن اخلاقك ودمت بمليون خير وسامحنا على الاكثار عليك يا كريم الاخلاق.

----------


## أرجوان

:A015:  1- ماهو القاب من فضلك أرفق نوذج له؟ 2-مالمقصود بشمعة همر وهل هي نفسها شمعة ليموزين أم تختلف؟ 3-من دون إستخدام التحليل الفني أو الرقمي كيف لنا أن نعرف أن هذا المؤشر سيكون عاكس أو مكمل؟ 4-متى تبدء دورة أعماق الفوركس وإن كانت قد بدأت من فضلك إرفق الرابط تبعها؟ 5-ما هو مؤشر الربح الوفير؟ 6-كيف أرفق رابط يعرض مشاركه واحده فقط وليس كل المشاركات؟ 7-لدي أسئله كثيره بخصوص الحاسب الآلي_النت.......الخ من فضلك دلني على المكان المناسب لوضع تلك الأسئله؟ لا يسعني الا قول جزاك الله الف الف خير ودمت في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## pal

> 1- ماهو القاب من فضلك أرفق نوذج له؟ 2-مالمقصود بشمعة همر وهل هي نفسها شمعة ليموزين أم تختلف؟  شمعة الهمر (المطرقة) وهي شمعة يكون جسمها أقل من ذيلها بحوالي الضعفين أو أكثر وفي المرفقة رسم لشمعة الهمر وهي تأتي عادة في نهاية ترند هابط .  3-من دون إستخدام التحليل الفني أو الرقمي كيف لنا أن نعرف أن هذا المؤشر سيكون عاكس أو مكمل؟ 4-متى تبدء دورة أعماق الفوركس وإن كانت قد بدأت من فضلك إرفق الرابط تبعها؟ 5-ما هو مؤشر الربح الوفير؟ 6-كيف أرفق رابط يعرض مشاركه واحده فقط وليس كل المشاركات؟  لكل مشاركة لها رقم مثل #12 في أعلي كل مشاركة يتم الضغط عليها وبعدها يظهر رابط المشاركة مستقل بدون أي مشاركات إضافية .  7-لدي أسئله كثيره بخصوص الحاسب الآلي_النت.......الخ من فضلك دلني على المكان المناسب لوضع تلك الأسئله؟ لا يسعني الا قول جزاك الله الف الف خير ودمت في حفظ الله ورعايته

 وأتمني من أخي العزيز أحمد إكمال الأسئلة التي لم أجب عنها , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## هيثم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي سؤال 
هل يوجد برنامج شارت للذهب والفضة  مثل العملات  ياريت تدلوني عليه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

[quote=مجنون الباوند;351138] 

> اخى الكريم 
> ماذا حدث ؟  
> خسرت و ايه يعنى 
> كل انسان فى اى مشروع يخسر 
> و تستطيع ان شاء الله ان تحول 400 $ الى مليون 
> اذا استفدت من الخطأ 
> لا داعى للهيدج لاته ايضا سلاح قاتل 
> الاستوب لوز ثم الاستوب لوز ثم الاستوب لوز 
> و الان ما اعمل 
> ...

  
شد حيلك 
و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عندي سؤال 
> هل يوجد برنامج شارت للذهب والفضة مثل العملات ياريت تدلوني عليه

  
برنامج التريد به ذهب و فضة
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 1- ماهو القاب من فضلك أرفق نوذج له؟ القاب هو فجوة تحدث بين السعر و فى العملات عادة ما يعود السعر لسدها الصورة2-مالمقصود بشمعة همر وهل هي نفسها شمعة ليموزين أم تختلف؟ اجاب عنها اخويا بال اضيف انها قد تحدث فى اى وقت و لكنها لا تدل على انعكاس السعر الا اذا كانت فى نهاية ترند 3-من دون إستخدام التحليل الفني أو الرقمي كيف لنا أن نعرف أن هذا المؤشر سيكون عاكس أو مكمل؟ السؤال مش واضح التحليل الفنى يعتمد الى حد ما على المؤشرات 4-متى تبدء دورة أعماق الفوركس وإن كانت قد بدأت من فضلك إرفق الرابط تبعها؟ ان شاء الله قريبا و سوف اخطرك مع بدايتها 5-ما هو مؤشر الربح الوفير؟ هو مزج لمجموعة مؤشرات معا  الغرض منه اعطاء اشارة قوية مرفق 6-كيف أرفق رابط يعرض مشاركه واحده فقط وليس كل المشاركات؟ 7-لدي أسئله كثيره بخصوص الحاسب الآلي_النت.......الخ من فضلك دلني على المكان المناسب لوضع تلك الأسئله؟ لا يسعني الا قول جزاك الله الف الف خير ودمت في حفظ الله ورعايته

 تحت امرك فى اى سؤال تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , أتمنى ان تكون بصحه جيده ان شاء الله :   عندي استفسار بسيط من فضلك , لو وصل الانسان لمرحلة التأكد بنسبة 99.9 % بان زوج معين سوف يرتفع , وأراد الدخول علي الزوج مثلا 10 عقود وحسابه الإجمالي بسيط قد لا يتجاوز 500$ فهل تأيد ذلك أم تعارضه بالنسبة للحسابات الصغيرة لان هذه تعتبر مخاطره قد تأدي إلي هلاك الحساب .وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , أتمنى ان تكون بصحه جيده ان شاء الله :   عندي استفسار بسيط من فضلك , لو وصل الانسان لمرحلة التأكد بنسبة 99.9 % بان زوج معين سوف يرتفع , وأراد الدخول علي الزوج مثلا 10 عقود وحسابه الإجمالي بسيط قد لا يتجاوز 500$ فهل تأيد ذلك أم تعارضه بالنسبة للحسابات الصغيرة لان هذه تعتبر مخاطره قد تأدي إلي هلاك الحساب .وشكرا

 اخى بال هو مجازفة بدون شك و لا انصح بها طيب اذا انا متأكد 100% ان العملة سترتفع ادخل ب 20% من رأس المال ب 50 %  اكتر من كدة  لا لا لا  تقبل ودى

----------


## المايسترو

أخي احمد حنفي السلام عليكم
اخي اريد ان أعرف طريقة رسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة في شارت وكيف يمكن لي تحديث هده الخطوط.هل هناك مثلا مؤشر يقوم برسمها.
ومشكور مسبقا
اخوك محمد

----------


## pal

> اخى بال  هو مجازفة بدون شك و لا انصح بها طيب اذا انا متأكد 100% ان العملة سترتفع ادخل ب 20% من رأس المال ب 50 %  اكتر من كدة  لا لا لا   تقبل ودى

 مشكور أخي أحمد علي الرد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## foxsahara

أستاذ محمد .. ممكن مساعدة عن معلومات حول علاقة الباوند بالمجنون ؟..
كان فيه موضوع قراته في المنتدى حول هذه العلاقة ، يشرح تحرك كل زوج وكيف يتحرك وفقه الزوج الاخر .. بس ما عرفت وين احصله من جديد ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخي احمد حنفي السلام عليكم
> اخي اريد ان أعرف طريقة رسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومة في شارت وكيف يمكن لي تحديث هده الخطوط.هل هناك مثلا مؤشر يقوم برسمها.
> ومشكور مسبقا
> اخوك محمد

  
هناك مؤشر 
و لكن الرسم اليدوى افضل 
تفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...t=%E6%D1%D4%C9

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذ محمد .. ممكن مساعدة عن معلومات حول علاقة الباوند بالمجنون ؟..
> كان فيه موضوع قراته في المنتدى حول هذه العلاقة ، يشرح تحرك كل زوج وكيف يتحرك وفقه الزوج الاخر .. بس ما عرفت وين احصله من جديد ..

  
معذرة لم افهم قصدك
المجنون هو الباوند / ين 
ممكن توضح اكتر 
تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

انا داخل بس امسي واصبح علي استاذنا الكبير
واقولكم ياجماعه الراجل ده مفيش زيه............ رجل السلام......... والخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا داخل بس امسي واصبح علي استاذنا الكبير
> واقولكم ياجماعه الراجل ده مفيش زيه............ رجل السلام......... والخير

   مشكور على المرور يا باشا

----------


## foxsahara

> معذرة لم افهم قصدك
> المجنون هو الباوند / ين 
> ممكن توضح اكتر 
> تقبل ودى

 الله يكرمك اخي احمد ..
اقصد بالباوند هو زوج الباوند/دولار ..
وبالمجنون زوج : الباوند/ين ..
انا اريد العلاقة بينهم .. يعني مثلا اذا تحرك هذا الزوج قدرا معينا كم يتحرك الزوج الاخر .. وهكذا ..
كان فيه موضوع لأحد الاخوة قبل ايام شرح فيه هذه العلاقة بس ضيعته ..
مشكوور على المساعدة مسبقا ..
تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم...
يا استاذ / احمد حنفي
اريد خطين من الموفينج افرينج يحددان الخول والخروج!
فهل يوجد رقم للخطين حتى تتوفر العملية؟\
يعني خط برقم خاص للدخول
وخط آخر برقم خاص للخروج
فهل يوجد؟؟؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## pal

> السلام عليكم...
> يا استاذ / احمد حنفي
> اريد خطين من الموفينج افرينج يحددان الخول والخروج!
> فهل يوجد رقم للخطين حتى تتوفر العملية؟\
> يعني خط برقم خاص للدخول
> وخط آخر برقم خاص للخروج
> فهل يوجد؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا

 السلام عليكم اخي الصاعقة , ممكن ان نعتبر الخطين المستخدمان في استراتيجية الترند المكسور , هما أقوي خطين ويعطي نتائج لا بأس بها وهما الخط 9 , والخط 30 , فلو تقاطع الخط 9 مع الخط 30 وتوجه الخط 9 إلي أعلي فهذه علامه لدخول شراء , وإذا حدث العكس حيث كان الخط 30 هو فوق خط 9 إذا يتم الدخول بيع ,يعني الفكره العامة استخدام فترتين واحده قصيره وواحده طويلة , مع مراعات اننا في الترند المكسور هناك شروط أخري يتم إضافتها لتأكيد الفرصة , ولكن قمت بطرح الخطين فقط بناءا علي طلبك , وهناك خطوط أيضا مساعده لدخول والخروج مثل (55-100-200) فهي خطوط قوية أيضا في الموفينج أفريج, ونأمل من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في خطوط أكثر قوه . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر اخي/ بال
على الجواب الكافي,,,
جزاك الله خيرا
وعندي سؤال آخر: هل يوجد مؤشر يبين ان كان الترند صاعد ام نازل ام متذبذب؟
يعني خلال الدقيقة القادمة هل الترند سيكون فيها نازل ام صاعد ام متذبذب؟
تحياتي,,,

----------


## Red Hat

مرحبا أخي كيف حالك سؤال ياريت بلقى عندك جواب كامل له ...!!
هناك الكثير من ناس يقول لاينفع تحليل بحال لم نعتمد على الأخبار 
كيف هنا ستطيع الاستفادة من الاخبار والأصح هل يوجد موقع بيقدم 
أخبار مع كيفية يمكن الاستفادة منها 
وشكرا لك

----------


## allmouafa9

اخى الكريم احمد حنفى  السلام عليكم 
عندى بعض الاسئلة لو تكرمت  
لو فرضنا اننى اخترت شركة الوساطة fxsol و بحساب مصغر (250 $ او300$) 
اريد ان اعرف كيف اختار الرافعة على اساس المتاجرة ب 10% من رأس المال  وشكرا

----------


## waddah

> اخى الكريم احمد حنفى السلام عليكم 
> عندى بعض الاسئلة لو تكرمت 
> لو فرضنا اننى اخترت شركة الوساطة fxsol و بحساب مصغر (250 $ او300$) 
> اريد ان اعرف كيف اختار الرافعة على اساس المتاجرة ب 10% من رأس المال وشكرا

  تفضل يا اخي   فقط حدد الرافعة من الاسفل  وضع راس المال  وحجم العقد وسعر البد والاسك الخاص بالعملة التي تريد العمل بها  واي شئ انا حاضر   تحياتي

----------


## allmouafa9

> تفضل يا اخي   فقط حدد الرافعة من الاسفل  وضع راس المال  وحجم العقد وسعر البد والاسك الخاص بالعملة التي تريد العمل بها  واي شئ انا حاضر    تحياتي

 
اخى الكريم وضاح شكرا على الرد السريع 
يعنى تقصد حسب المرفقات ان اذا فرضنا ان الحساب
250$  تكون الرافعة 1:400 ويكون الدخول بعقد واحد ب10000$ للمحافضة على 10%  من راس المال  . ويكون باستطاعتك الدخول حتى اكثر من عقد واحد فى صورة يكون الدخول آمن بتوفر كل 
الشروط  عكس لو كانت الرافعة 1:100 او 1:200 لان ساعتها يكون بدخولك بعقد واحد تكون تجاوزت ال 10% من راس المال..... 
اخى الكريم هل هذا صحيح ام انا غلطان  و شكرا على الاهتمام

----------


## waddah

> [/center] 
> اخى الكريم وضاح شكرا على الرد السريع 
> يعنى تقصد حسب المرفقات ان اذا فرضنا ان الحساب
> 250$ تكون الرافعة 1:400 ويكون الدخول بعقد واحد ب10000$ للمحافضة على 10% من راس المال . ويكون باستطاعتك الدخول حتى اكثر من عقد واحد فى صورة يكون الدخول آمن بتوفر كل 
> الشروط عكس لو كانت الرافعة 1:100 او 1:200 لان ساعتها يكون بدخولك بعقد واحد تكون تجاوزت ال 10% من راس المال..... 
> اخى الكريم هل هذا صحيح ام انا غلطان و شكرا على الاهتمام

 اخي الكريم شريف 
ارجو قراءة هذا الاقتباس للاخ العزيز علينا خزائن   

> الرافعة اي كانت 1:100 او 200 او 400   بالعربي كده  نوعين    النوع الاول  المارجن (التامين التي تاخذه الشركه) بيكون ثابت واللوت (قيمه العقد او ما يسمى contract size التي تعطيه لنا الشركه كتسهيل وهو لا يمكن يتجزا ولكن يمكن مضاعفته براحتنا) بيكون هو المتغير   كيف ذلك   المثال الاول  فتحنا عقد عادي بحساب عادي فمثل ما تكلمنا انا المارجن ثابت وليكن 1000 دولار فتعطيك الشركه 100 مره ضعف المارجن(التامين الذي دفعته لتلعب به في السوق)   يبقى التسهيل كام   100 الف يعني ايضا يبقى اللفرج (الرافعه) 1:100   طيب انا اتفقنا ان قيمه اللوت متغير او غير ثابت فان غيرنا قيمه اللوت هكذا  مثال 2  بدل من 100 الف تسهيل وهو قيمه اللوت نجعلها 200 الف يعني الرافعه 1:200 وبرضه المارجن ثابت  مثال 3  وايضا لو جعلناها 400 مره تسهيل يعني 1:400 والمارجن ثابت  في هذا النوع بيكون النقطه بتتغير بتغير اللوت .. تقولي يعني ايه يا واد يا خزائن الكلام ده  اقولك بس متقولش واد وانا حكمل كلامي    يعني في المثال الاول اللوت كان 100 الف يبقى النقطه بكام ب10 دولار  طيب المثال الثاني اللوت كان ب200 الف يبقى النقطه ب20 دولار  والمثال الثالث اللوت كان ب400 الف يبقى النقطه ب 40 دولار  اذا في هذا النوع يتضاعف سعر النقطه بتغير اللوت ولا ننسى بان المارجن ثابت  يعني حساب النقطه هنا بيكون بحجم اللوت (قيمه التسهيل)  مميزات هذا النوع  طبعا اخد تسهيل واحد في عقد واحد بمارجن واحد ومضاعفات كثيره يعني لو ربحت فالنقطه ب 20 دولار او 40 دولار  وعيوبها  طبعا الخساره ب اضعافها مثل الربح باضعافه يعني خساره نقطه بتكون 20 دولار او 40 دولار حسب اللوت المستخدم   وطبعا ممكن نجرب امثلتنا على الحساب المصغر مثل الكبير  ولكن اهم شئ ثبات المارجن وتغير اللوت في هذا النوع     اما النوع الثاني   فهو عكس النوع الاول تماما وهو يكون فيها المارجن متغير واللوت هو الثابت وهو ما تكلم عنه الاخ العزيز عماد خالد  يعني ان فتحنا عقد عادي بحساب عادي فمثل ما تكلمنا انا المارجن متغير في النوع الثاني   فالمثال الاول  بيكون المارجن مثلا 1000 دولار فتعطيك الشركه تسهيل ثابت وهو اللوت وهو 100 الف يعني رافعه 1:100  طيب في المثال الثاني ان غيرنا المارجن زي ما اتفقنا الى 500 دولار مع ثبات اللوت وهو 100 الف يبقى بعمليه حسابيه لمعرفه قيمه الرافعه عندما يكون المارجن 500 والتسهيل او اللوت 100 الف  الرافعه = اللوت / المارجن  = 100 الف / 500 دولار 
> = 200 مره ضعف  يبقى الرافعه = 200 مره اي 1:200  المهم انا حبيت احسبها هنا حبي ولكن ليست قضيتنا   فالمثال الثاني وهو  ان غيرنا المارجن زي ما اتفقنا الى 500 دولار مع ثبات اللوت وهو 100 الف والرافعه 1:200  والمثال الثالث  غيرنا المارجن الى 250 دولار مع ثبات اللوت وهو 100 الف ومع العمليه الحسابيه بيكون الرافعه 1:400  ففي هذا النوع لا تتغير النقطه ولكن يتغير المارجن كنوع من التسهيل ووجود فائض من المبلغ في حسابك فقط  ففي المثال الاول النقطه ب 10 دولار وفي المثال الثاني النقطة ايضا ب 10 دولار وفي الثالث ما يفرق عنهم برضه 10 دولار  مميزاتها   بانها تعطيك فرصه لشراء لوت باقل مارجن مستخدم يعني باقل تامين وده حاجه جميله جدا ممكن بنصف المارجن في الرافعه 1:200 او بربع المارجن مثل الرافعه 1:400 ان مبلغك في الحساب ما يكمل دفع تامين برافعه 1:100   وعيوبها  انك لو بتدخل ب 10 % من حسابك وان كان حسابك العادي مفتوح ب10 الاف دولار ودخلت مثلا ب 1000 دولار صفقات   ففي 1:100 بيكون 1000 دولار تفتح عقد واحد فالبتالي ان كسبت نقطه بتكون ب 10 دولار وان خسرت بتكون النقطه ب 10 دولار  اما لو كان المارجن 500 دولار يعني الرافعه 1:200 بتكون 1000 دولار ممكن تفتح لنا عقدين في الحساب العادي طبعا  فيكون مكسب النقطه ب 20 دولار وخساره النقطه بيكون 20 دولار  وان كان المارجن 250 دولار يعني الرافعه 1:400 بتكون 1000 دولار تفتح اربع عقود  يعني في المكسب بتكون النقطه ب 40 دولار وفي الخساره بتكون 40 دولار خساره في النقطه والعياذ بالله  وطبعا الحل في هذه النقطه سهل وهو ان تستفيد فقط بتقليل المارجن دون التقيد بالدخول ب10% في فتح الصفقات والاهتمام اكثر بحجم الخساره التي ممكن تحملها ان كان الرافعه 1:400 اي تهتم في هذه باداره الحساب من ناحيه الاستوب لوز كما بينها اخونا الغالي ضياء   وده الي اعرفه وان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمن نفسي  وان غلطان او مقصر فسامحوني  واسف لو كنت اطلت ونشوفكم بالف خير

   
وان شاء الله يكون فيه جواب على سؤالك 
واي شئ مش واضح انا موجود
تحياتي

----------


## 2learn4x

يا اخوان عندى مشكلة فى فهم طريقة عمل الوقف المتحرك .... او ان الاكسبرت الذى اعمل عليه يتجاهلها ...
ستوب 20  ووقف متحرك 20 
دخلت صقفة بيع من سعر 62.05  على شارت الساعة  اى ان الستوب اصبح 62.25
تحرك السعر الى 61.81  ثم الى 61.66 ثم الى 61.50  خلال 3 ساعات 
ولكن فى النهاية ضرب عندى الستوب  اى ان السعر كان فى اتجاه صفقتى ل 50 نقطة ومع ذلك لم يتحرك الستوب 
فاين الخطأ ؟ هل هو فى الاكسبرت ام فى اختيار معطيات الستوب والوقف المتحرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا اخوان عندى مشكلة فى فهم طريقة عمل الوقف المتحرك .... او ان الاكسبرت الذى اعمل عليه يتجاهلها ...
> ستوب 20 ووقف متحرك 20 
> دخلت صقفة بيع من سعر 62.05 على شارت الساعة اى ان الستوب اصبح 62.25
> تحرك السعر الى 61.81 ثم الى 61.66 ثم الى 61.50 خلال 3 ساعات 
> ولكن فى النهاية ضرب عندى الستوب اى ان السعر كان فى اتجاه صفقتى ل 50 نقطة ومع ذلك لم يتحرك الستوب 
> فاين الخطأ ؟ هل هو فى الاكسبرت ام فى اختيار معطيات الستوب والوقف المتحرك

 اذا الاستوب ضرب على 61.85 
يكون التريلنج استوب تفعل فعلا 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاعقة   _السلام عليكم...
يا استاذ / احمد حنفي
اريد خطين من الموفينج افرينج يحددان الخول والخروج!
فهل يوجد رقم للخطين حتى تتوفر العملية؟\
يعني خط برقم خاص للدخول
وخط آخر برقم خاص للخروج
فهل يوجد؟؟؟؟
وشكرا_  السلام عليكم اخي الصاعقة , ممكن ان نعتبر الخطين المستخدمان في استراتيجية الترند المكسور , هما أقوي خطين ويعطي نتائج لا بأس بها وهما الخط 9 , والخط 30 , فلو تقاطع الخط 9 مع الخط 30 وتوجه الخط 9 إلي أعلي فهذه علامه لدخول شراء , وإذا حدث العكس حيث كان الخط 30 هو فوق خط 9 إذا يتم الدخول بيع ,يعني الفكره العامة استخدام فترتين واحده قصيره وواحده طويلة , مع مراعات اننا في الترند المكسور هناك شروط أخري يتم إضافتها لتأكيد الفرصة , ولكن قمت بطرح الخطين فقط بناءا علي طلبك , وهناك خطوط أيضا مساعده لدخول والخروج مثل (55-100-200) فهي خطوط قوية أيضا في الموفينج أفريج, ونأمل من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في خطوط أكثر قوه . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:   
الاجابة صحيحة و جميلة

----------


## pal

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاعقة   _السلام عليكم..._ _يا استاذ / احمد حنفي_ _اريد خطين من الموفينج افرينج يحددان الخول والخروج!_ _فهل يوجد رقم للخطين حتى تتوفر العملية؟\_ _يعني خط برقم خاص للدخول_ _وخط آخر برقم خاص للخروج_ _فهل يوجد؟؟؟؟_ _وشكرا_  السلام عليكم اخي الصاعقة , ممكن ان نعتبر الخطين المستخدمان في استراتيجية الترند المكسور , هما أقوي خطين ويعطي نتائج لا بأس بها وهما الخط 9 , والخط 30 , فلو تقاطع الخط 9 مع الخط 30 وتوجه الخط 9 إلي أعلي فهذه علامه لدخول شراء , وإذا حدث العكس حيث كان الخط 30 هو فوق خط 9 إذا يتم الدخول بيع ,يعني الفكره العامة استخدام فترتين واحده قصيره وواحده طويلة , مع مراعات اننا في الترند المكسور هناك شروط أخري يتم إضافتها لتأكيد الفرصة , ولكن قمت بطرح الخطين فقط بناءا علي طلبك , وهناك خطوط أيضا مساعده لدخول والخروج مثل (55-100-200) فهي خطوط قوية أيضا في الموفينج أفريج, ونأمل من أخي أحمد التصحيح لو في خطوط أكثر قوه . وشكرا   
> الاجابة صحيحة و جميلة

 مشكور أخي العزيز أحمد علي الرد , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر اخي/ بال
> على الجواب الكافي,,,
> جزاك الله خيرا
> وعندي سؤال آخر: هل يوجد مؤشر يبين ان كان الترند صاعد ام نازل ام متذبذب؟
> يعني خلال الدقيقة القادمة هل الترند سيكون فيها نازل ام صاعد ام متذبذب؟
> تحياتي,,,

   مؤشر   adx 
يقوم بهذا العمل 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يكرمك اخي احمد ..
> اقصد بالباوند هو زوج الباوند/دولار ..
> وبالمجنون زوج : الباوند/ين ..
> انا اريد العلاقة بينهم .. يعني مثلا اذا تحرك هذا الزوج قدرا معينا كم يتحرك الزوج الاخر .. وهكذا ..
> كان فيه موضوع لأحد الاخوة قبل ايام شرح فيه هذه العلاقة بس ضيعته ..
> مشكوور على المساعدة مسبقا ..
> تقبل ودي وتقديري

  
اخويا رضوان 
لا يوجد لدى الا هذا الجدول  
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرحبا أخي كيف حالك سؤال ياريت بلقى عندك جواب كامل له ...!!
> هناك الكثير من ناس يقول لاينفع تحليل بحال لم نعتمد على الأخبار 
> كيف هنا ستطيع الاستفادة من الاخبار والأصح هل يوجد موقع بيقدم 
> أخبار مع كيفية يمكن الاستفادة منها 
> وشكرا لك

 اخى راجا
انصحك و نفسى بالبعد عن الاخبار
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تفضل يا اخي   فقط حدد الرافعة من الاسفل  وضع راس المال  وحجم العقد وسعر البد والاسك الخاص بالعملة التي تريد العمل بها  واي شئ انا حاضر    تحياتي

  
ورت الموضوع يا استاذ/ وضاح 
انت فين يا راجل 
ما حدش بيشوفك ليه

----------


## ahmedzaki

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بعد السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  هل من الممكن اعرف اسعار العملات فى وقت العطلات Live   واذا كان من الممكن أنى أعرف الارتباط أو الموقع اللى ممكن أعرف منه الاسعار  فضلا لا أمرا ولسيادتكم وافر التحيه والتقدير .

----------


## 2learn4x

> اذا الاستوب ضرب على 61.85 
> يكون التريلنج استوب تفعل فعلا 
> تقبل ودى

  ستوب 20 ووقف متحرك 20 
دخلت صقفة بيع من سعر 62.05 على شارت الساعة اى ان الستوب اصبح ..62.25 
الاستوب ضرب على 62.25  يعنى طلعت العملية بخسارة حسب تقرير الاكسبرت ؟؟ 
الامر الثانى اليس المفروض ان يضرب الستوب على 61.70  ؟؟ لان السعر وصل الى 61.50 ولو رجع فلن يرجع اكثر من 20 نقطة فالمفروض ان الستوب قد تحرك ؟؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   بعد السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  هل من الممكن اعرف اسعار العملات فى وقت العطلات Live  واذا كان من الممكن أنى أعرف الارتباط أو الموقع اللى ممكن أعرف منه الاسعار  فضلا لا أمرا  ولسيادتكم وافر التحيه والتقدير .

 تفضل يا أخى  http://www.xe.com/ و لكن خد بالك الاسعار مكن تصول و تجول و تلعب و فى الاخر قبل الافتتاح بنص ساعه ترجع كما كانت   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## NEWAY

أخي الكريم وبلا تردد ولا يأس من الإجابة: أخوي الكريم بعد الضغط على دوان لود للريل تريدر ما نزل شي. 
لك تحياتي.

----------


## ahmedzaki

تفضل يا أخى   http://www.xe.com/ و لكن خد بالك الاسعار مكن تصول و تجول و تلعب و فى الاخر قبل الافتتاح بنص ساعه ترجع كما كانت    ودى و تقديرى  مشكور يا اخى الفاضل على ردك لسؤالى وحسن أستجابتك له , ولكن لى استفسار أذا سمحت أخى هيه ليه  الاسعار ثابته وعديمه الحركه نهائيا  :Icon26:   :Icon26:  مع وافر التحيه  :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذ على الرد والتصحيح
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## allmouafa9

اخ وضاح راح نتعبك معانا انا فى الحقيقة قرات مواضيع كثيرة على المارجن لكن هى مواضيع عامة
 ولا تتحدث عن حالتى.فانا اريد اجابة محددة يعنى ما كتبته انا فى الصفحة 216  صواب ام لا
 لانه لا يخفى عليك اخى الكريم الواحد لازم يكون ملم بكل شيئ قبل الدخول الحقيقى

----------


## NEWAY

أستاذي أحمد حنفي، أخواني الأعضاء.
كلكم أصحاب خبرة قياساً فأجيبوا سؤالي البسيط وخلوني أصير واحد منكم وأنا كثير السؤال والاستفهام وانا أكرر هذا السؤال صار لي يومين لو ثلاثة في عدة صفحات ولا من مجيب.
وثاني سؤال بعد ان كان عن ريل تريدر.
ليش ما تجاوبوني؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي أحمد حنفي، أخواني الأعضاء.
> كلكم أصحاب خبرة قياساً فأجيبوا سؤالي البسيط وخلوني أصير واحد منكم وأنا كثير السؤال والاستفهام وانا أكرر هذا السؤال صار لي يومين لو ثلاثة في عدة صفحات ولا من مجيب.
> وثاني سؤال بعد ان كان عن ريل تريدر.
> ليش ما تجاوبوني؟

  اخى الكريم اقولك ليش ما نجاوبك لاننا لا نتعامل مع ريال تريد علشان كدة كلنا سكتنا   ممكن تفتح موضوع جديد و ان شاء الله يتفاعل معك الشباب و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ستوب 20 ووقف متحرك 20 
> دخلت صقفة بيع من سعر 62.05 على شارت الساعة اى ان الستوب اصبح ..62.25 
> الاستوب ضرب على 62.25 يعنى طلعت العملية بخسارة حسب تقرير الاكسبرت ؟؟ 
> الامر الثانى اليس المفروض ان يضرب الستوب على 61.70 ؟؟ لان السعر وصل الى 61.50 ولو رجع فلن يرجع اكثر من 20 نقطة فالمفروض ان الستوب قد تحرك ؟؟

  
اخى الكريم 
كدة يبقى الاكسبيرت لم يفعل التريلنج استوب
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تفضل يا أخى   http://www.xe.com/ و لكن خد بالك الاسعار مكن تصول و تجول و تلعب و فى الاخر قبل الافتتاح بنص ساعه ترجع كما كانت    ودى و تقديرى

   مشكور على الرد المبدع ياباشمهندس

----------


## NEWAY

شكراً لك أستاذي ومنكم نستفيد.
والله أنا بعرف الريل تريدر من غيره بس أنا بمشي بالتلسل على توصيات المنتدى التعليمي مشان أتعلم، وما أخفيك أني ما فهمت شيئ حتى الآن غير أني في المكان الصح وبين الخبراء.
طيب أستاذي، هل في طريقة تدريس بالصوت والصورة تساعدني على الفهم؟
وأيضاً لمعرفة التحليل الخاص بالشارت "طبعاً أنا مش فاهم أيش هو الشارت" أيش لازم أبدأ لفهم التحليل الصحيح لهكذا طريقة؟
شكراً جزيلاً وأرجوا منكم استيعاب لجاجتي والحاحي.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكراً لك أستاذي ومنكم نستفيد.
> والله أنا بعرف الريل تريدر من غيره بس أنا بمشي بالتلسل على توصيات المنتدى التعليمي مشان أتعلم، وما أخفيك أني ما فهمت شيئ حتى الآن غير أني في المكان الصح وبين الخبراء.
> طيب أستاذي، هل في طريقة تدريس بالصوت والصورة تساعدني على الفهم؟
> وأيضاً لمعرفة التحليل الخاص بالشارت "طبعاً أنا مش فاهم أيش هو الشارت" أيش لازم أبدأ لفهم التحليل الصحيح لهكذا طريقة؟
> شكراً جزيلاً وأرجوا منكم استيعاب لجاجتي والحاحي.

  
اخى الكريم انا تحت امرك
ابدء طريقك من هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html 
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
ممكن شرح للمؤشر adx
وممكن تكتب الازواج التي تمشي في خط مستقيم ( في اغلب تحركاتها)؟
وابغى ترتيب لهذه الازواج حسب قوتها وفعاليتها واحترامها للترند!!!
GBPUSD - EURUSD - USDCHF - AUDUSD - USDCAD - EURJPY - 
NZDUSD - USDJPY
تحياتي,,

----------


## combo

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
بعد اذنك عندى استفسار
 كيف يمكننى أن أعرف أن المؤشر الذى أعمل به له مدة صلاحية وينتهى عمله أم انه يمكن العمل به إلى الأبد ؟
مع تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## matador

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته ..
الأخ  الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى 
اولا - اقول الله يجزيك كل الخير ويبارك في وقاتك ومالك . 
ثانيا - اذا في امكانية عمل مؤشر يقوم باظهار خطوط افقية تبتعد هذة الخطوط عن بعضها البعض بمسافه اختيارية يتم تحديدها مثلا 80 نقطة او120 بحسب الاختيار .. وبحيث يكون عدد خمس خطوط من فوق وخمسه اخرى من تحت النقطه التي يتم تحديدها ايضا . 
وذلك بناء على استراتيجية الاخ متروك الموظحه بهذا رابط  طريقة المستويات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29882.html
 . اتمنى الفكره تكون وصلت وربنا يوفقك .. وسلامي وتحياتي ....

----------


## efmelp

أرجو من الأخوة الأفاضل الخبراء إرشادى عن الفرق الجوهرى ما بين (sell/buy stop) و (sell/buy limit) ومتى يتم استخدام أى أمر منهم عند البيع أو الشراء مع توضيح ذلك بمثال ويفضل على زوج اليورو / دولار  وأرجو أن يتم التوضيح ببساطة وبدون تعقيد أو التدرج من البساطة للتعقيد ولكم منى جزيل الشكر .

----------


## fsherman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحية طيبة إلى أستاذنا الكبير الأستاذ/ Ahmed Hanafy  تقبل كل الشكر على المجهود  وقرأت لحضرتك دورة احتراف الفوركس ........ما شاء الله رائع يا أستاذ والاسلوب هايل  جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك لك. 
لوتفضلت لى سؤال : عند ما أدخل مركز ما وأحدد هدفين  هدف أول وهدف ثانى  طبعا مع تحديد الاستوب قبل كل ذلك  عند الوصول للهدف الأول إيه الصح والأفضل: أخرج وبعدين أدخل  ولا عندما يقترب السعر للهدف أبعد الهدف إذا كان السوق واضح فى إتجاه الهدف الثانى   ولا فى طريقة أخرى أنه يمكن تفعيل الهدف الأول وفى نفس الوقت أظل فى السوق ؟ يعنى هل فى طريقة إننى أضع أكثر من هدف فى نفس الوقت  أرجو أن يكون السؤال واضح واسف على الإطالة  تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذ/ احمد حنفي
> ممكن شرح للمؤشر adx
> وممكن تكتب الازواج التي تمشي في خط مستقيم ( في اغلب تحركاتها)؟
> وابغى ترتيب لهذه الازواج حسب قوتها وفعاليتها واحترامها للترند!!!
> GBPUSD - EURUSD - USDCHF - AUDUSD - USDCAD - EURJPY - 
> NZDUSD - USDJPY
> تحياتي,,

  
ممكن شرح للمؤشر adx
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...71&postcount=7 
وممكن تكتب الازواج التي تمشي في خط مستقيم ( في اغلب تحركاتها)؟
حقيقة لا يوجد
و لكن ربما يكون المجنون الى حد ما  
اما ترتيب الازواج فهذا امر نسبى 
و انا ارى 
الترتيب الاتى
GBPUSD 
 EURUSD 
 EURJPY 
usdjpy
AUDUSD 
USDCAD  
دى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الأخ العزيز الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى
> بعد اذنك عندى استفسار
> كيف يمكننى أن أعرف أن المؤشر الذى أعمل به له مدة صلاحية وينتهى عمله أم انه يمكن العمل به إلى الأبد ؟
> مع تحياتى وتقديرى

  
اخى الكريم
المؤشرات ليس لها مدة صلاحية
و لكن
الاكسبيرتات (برامج المتاجرة الالية ) هى التى يكون لها 
و صانعها يعلن عن هذه الفترة 
تحت امرك فى اى سؤال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته ..
> الأخ الأستاذ / أحمد حنفى 
> اولا - اقول الله يجزيك كل الخير ويبارك في وقاتك ومالك . 
> ثانيا - اذا في امكانية عمل مؤشر يقوم باظهار خطوط افقية تبتعد هذة الخطوط عن بعضها البعض بمسافه اختيارية يتم تحديدها مثلا 80 نقطة او120 بحسب الاختيار .. وبحيث يكون عدد خمس خطوط من فوق وخمسه اخرى من تحت النقطه التي يتم تحديدها ايضا . 
> وذلك بناء على استراتيجية الاخ متروك الموظحه بهذا رابط طريقة المستويات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29882.html
> . اتمنى الفكره تكون وصلت وربنا يوفقك .. وسلامي وتحياتي ....

 اخى الكريم
اعذرنى مشاغل العمل لم تترك لى وقت للبرمجة
ارى ان تفتح موضوع جدييد لهذا الطلب
و ان شاء الله يتفاعل معك الشباب
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أرجو من الأخوة الأفاضل الخبراء إرشادى عن الفرق الجوهرى ما بين (sell/buy stop) و (sell/buy limit) ومتى يتم استخدام أى أمر منهم عند البيع أو الشراء مع توضيح ذلك بمثال ويفضل على زوج اليورو / دولار وأرجو أن يتم التوضيح ببساطة وبدون تعقيد أو التدرج من البساطة للتعقيد ولكم منى جزيل الشكر .

 اهلا بيك فى اول مشاركاتك
اليك الجواب *- Buy – Entry Limit* *الشراء لسعر مرتد** :* *ويستخدم هذا**الأمر عند توقع نزول الزوج إلى سعر معين ثم ارتداده من هناك لمواصلة الطلوع مرة**أخرى**- Buy – Entry Stop* *الشراء على الاختراق** :**ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع صعود الزوج إلى نقطه يتم اختراقها ومواصلة**الصعود إلى أعلى**- Sell – Market Order* *البيع بسعر السوق** :**ويستخدم هذا**الأمر عند الرغبة في تفعيل صفقه بيع على سعر السوق الحالي**.* *- Sell – Entry Limit* *البيع**لسعر مرتد** :**ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع صعود الزوج إلى**سعر معين ثم ارتداده من هناك لمواصلة النزول مرة أخرى**.*

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحية طيبة إلى أستاذنا الكبير الأستاذ/ Ahmed Hanafy  تقبل كل الشكر على المجهود  وقرأت لحضرتك دورة احتراف الفوركس ........ما شاء الله رائع يا أستاذ والاسلوب هايل  جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك لك. 
> لوتفضلت لى سؤال : عند ما أدخل مركز ما وأحدد هدفين هدف أول وهدف ثانى طبعا مع تحديد الاستوب قبل كل ذلك  عند الوصول للهدف الأول إيه الصح والأفضل: أخرج وبعدين أدخل ولا عندما يقترب السعر للهدف أبعد الهدف إذا كان السوق واضح فى إتجاه الهدف الثانى   ولا فى طريقة أخرى أنه يمكن تفعيل الهدف الأول وفى نفس الوقت أظل فى السوق ؟ يعنى هل فى طريقة إننى أضع أكثر من هدف فى نفس الوقت  أرجو أن يكون السؤال واضح واسف على الإطالة  تقبل تحياتى

 اخى الكريم الافضل ان تقفل نصف العقود اذا وصلت للهدف الاول  و تترك النصف الاخر يواصل للهدف الثانى تقبل ودى

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي,,,
لكنك نسيت زوجين!
USDCHF - NZDUSD ؟
وعندي سؤال!
اي الفترات افضل.......بتوقيت السعودية؟
وهل يمكنك ان تكتب حركة الزوج خلال يوم؟
وشكرا,,,

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي جاء إلي الإحباط عندما بدأت أتاجر بالفعل
لانني وجدت ان الزوج يتحرك 15 نقطة تقريبا خلال الساعة الواحدة!
وانا كنت اريد ان احصل على 300 نقطة خلال 3 او 4 ساعات؟؟؟؟
فهل استطيع ان احصل عليها؟
واريدك ان تحفزني اذا سمحت,,,
واريد نصائحك! كم زوج اشتغل عليه؟ وكم صفقة افتح مع بعض في نفس الوقت؟
واي الازواج اشتغل عليه؟ ارجوا ارفاقه!
ارجوا الافادة...
تحياتي وشكري لك............................

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذي,,,
> لكنك نسيت زوجين!
> USDCHF - NZDUSD ؟
> وعندي سؤال!
> اي الفترات افضل.......بتوقيت السعودية؟
> وهل يمكنك ان تكتب حركة الزوج خلال يوم؟
> وشكرا,,,

 كتبت عن الازواج التى اتعامل بها فقط
افضل الفترات من 9 صباحا الى 7 ليلا "مكة المكرمة" 
اما حركة الزوج فى المرفق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي جاء إلي الإحباط عندما بدأت أتاجر بالفعل  عادى كلنا حصل معانا كدة فى الاوللانني وجدت ان الزوج يتحرك 15 نقطة تقريبا خلال الساعة الواحدة!
> وانا كنت اريد ان احصل على 300 نقطة خلال 3 او 4 ساعات؟؟؟؟
> فهل استطيع ان احصل عليها؟  ان شاء الله تستطيع بقليلا من العلم و الصبرواريدك ان تحفزني اذا سمحت,,,
> واريد نصائحك! كم زوج اشتغل عليه؟ وكم صفقة افتح مع بعض في نفس الوقت؟ لا تزيد عن 4 ازواجواي الازواج اشتغل عليه؟ ارجوا ارفاقه!
> ارجوا الافادة...
> تحياتي وشكري لك............................

 من وجهه نظرى تكفى الازواج الرئيسية تقبل ودى

----------


## fsherman

> اخى الكريم  الافضل ان تقفل نصف العقود اذا وصلت للهدف الاول  و تترك النصف الاخر يواصل للهدف الثانى  تقبل ودى

 اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fsherman   _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحية طيبة إلى أستاذنا الكبير الأستاذ/ Ahmed Hanafy  تقبل كل الشكر على المجهود  وقرأت لحضرتك دورة احتراف الفوركس ........ما شاء الله رائع يا أستاذ والاسلوب هايل  جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك لك. 
لوتفضلت لى سؤال : عند ما أدخل مركز ما وأحدد هدفين هدف أول وهدف ثانى طبعا مع تحديد الاستوب قبل كل ذلك  عند الوصول للهدف الأول إيه الصح والأفضل: أخرج وبعدين أدخل ولا عندما يقترب السعر للهدف أبعد الهدف إذا كان السوق واضح فى إتجاه الهدف الثانى   ولا فى طريقة أخرى أنه يمكن تفعيل الهدف الأول وفى نفس الوقت أظل فى السوق ؟ يعنى هل فى طريقة إننى أضع أكثر من هدف فى نفس الوقت  أرجو أن يكون السؤال واضح واسف على الإطالة  تقبل تحياتى_  اخى الكريم الافضل ان تقفل نصف العقود اذا وصلت للهدف الاول  و تترك النصف الاخر يواصل للهدف الثانى تقبل ودى  شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم تقبل تحياتىوتقديرى

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي وان شاءالله سأجتهد الى ان اصل نحو الهدف,,,
300 نقطة خلال 4ساعات!!!
(لايوجد شيء مستحيل)
وشكرا,,,

----------


## الصاعقة

اريد استراتيجية لاخونا المجنون USDJPY?
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fsherman   _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحية طيبة إلى أستاذنا الكبير الأستاذ/ Ahmed Hanafy  تقبل كل الشكر على المجهود  وقرأت لحضرتك دورة احتراف الفوركس ........ما شاء الله رائع يا أستاذ والاسلوب هايل  جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك لك. 
> لوتفضلت لى سؤال : عند ما أدخل مركز ما وأحدد هدفين هدف أول وهدف ثانى طبعا مع تحديد الاستوب قبل كل ذلك  عند الوصول للهدف الأول إيه الصح والأفضل: أخرج وبعدين أدخل ولا عندما يقترب السعر للهدف أبعد الهدف إذا كان السوق واضح فى إتجاه الهدف الثانى   ولا فى طريقة أخرى أنه يمكن تفعيل الهدف الأول وفى نفس الوقت أظل فى السوق ؟ يعنى هل فى طريقة إننى أضع أكثر من هدف فى نفس الوقت  أرجو أن يكون السؤال واضح واسف على الإطالة  تقبل تحياتى_  اخى الكريم الافضل ان تقفل نصف العقود اذا وصلت للهدف الاول  و تترك النصف الاخر يواصل للهدف الثانى تقبل ودى  شكرا لك أستاذنا الكريم  تقبل تحياتىوتقديرى

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذي وان شاءالله سأجتهد الى ان اصل نحو الهدف,,,
> 300 نقطة خلال 4ساعات!!!
> (لايوجد شيء مستحيل)
> وشكرا,,,

   صح الكلام (لايوجد شيء مستحيل)

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اريد استراتيجية لاخونا المجنون USDJPY?
> وشكرا

  
اخى الكريم / الصاعقة 
قبل الشروع فى استخدام استراتيجية ما 
تعلم مفردات التحليل الفنى 
حتى تتمكن من التعامل مع اى استراتيجية 
تقبل ودى

----------


## fsherman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أستاذنا ومعلمنا لك كل التقدير والاحترام على كل هذا الاخلاص والاجابة على كل تلك  التساؤلات  وجعله الله زخرا لكم وفى موازين حسناتك إن شاء الله   من فضلك سيدى: إريد أن أضع (تمبليت ) (templet ) ضمن برنامج التداول وأيضا أن أضع مؤشرات مش موجودة بالبرنامج  سواء للميتاتريد أو برنامج شركة fx sol كيف القيام بذلك  وياريت كمان يعنى مؤشر ال RVI وسؤال اخير بعد إذن سيادتكم هل مؤشر ADX هو Average Divectional Index أسف للإطالة  وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> إريد أن أضع (تمبليت ) (templet ) ضمن برنامج التداول وأيضا أن أضع مؤشرات مش موجودة بالبرنامج  سواء للميتاتريد أو برنامج شركة fx sol

 بالنسبة لفكسول لا تسمح بهذا
اما الميتا اليك طريقة تركيب المؤشر
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29180.html
و بعد اتقانها اوضح لك التمبلت   

> وياريت كمان يعنى مؤشر ال RVI

 بكل اسف مش موجود عندى 
بس ادور لك عليه حاضر   

> هل مؤشر ADX هو Average Divectional Index

 الاجابة نعم  
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## fsherman

اقتباس: إريد أن أضع (تمبليت ) (templet ) ضمن برنامج التداول وأيضا أن أضع مؤشرات مش موجودة بالبرنامج  سواء للميتاتريد أو برنامج شركة fx sol 
بالنسبة لفكسول لا تسمح بهذا
اما الميتا اليك طريقة تركيب المؤشر
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=29180
و بعد اتقانها اوضح لك التمبلت  
اقتباس: وياريت كمان يعنى مؤشر ال RVI 
بكل اسف مش موجود عندى 
بس ادور لك عليه حاضر  
اقتباس: هل مؤشر ADX هو Average Divectional Index 
الاجابة نعم  
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال 
و تقبل ودى  كل الشكر والتقدير يا أستاذنا يا كبير  الحمد لله قرأت موضوع حضرتك ونفذته بنجاح ولله الحمد والفضل   لك كل الشكر التقدير أستاذنا الكريم  وربنا يبارك لك فى مالك ويرزقلك رزقا حلالا طيبا مباركا  على كل ما تقدمه لنا  تقبل خالص تحياتى وتقديرى أستاذى الكريم

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,
استاذي ماذا تعني بمفردات التحليل الفني مثلا:
.................؟
وأعتذر عن الاسئلة الكثيرة!
تحياتي,,,

----------


## pal

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , أتمني لو أجد عندك دروس وروابط وكتب تشرح التحليل الرقمي بالتفصيل , وما رأيك بالتحليل الرقمي عندما يتم إستخدامه مع التحليل الفني ألا يعطي نتائج أقوي وافضل رغم ان كثير من المحترفين في الفوركس لا يفضلون التحليل الرقمي, وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## مجنون الباوند

جمعة مباركة عليك وعلينا استادنا الكريم حبيت اسلم عليك فقط

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,
> استاذي ماذا تعني بمفردات التحليل الفني مثلا:
> .................؟
> وأعتذر عن الاسئلة الكثيرة!
> تحياتي,,,

  
مفردات التحليل الفنى
كيفية رسم المقاومة الدعم الترند
و الالمام ببعض النماذج 
و تقيل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جمعة مباركة عليك وعلينا استادنا الكريم حبيت اسلم عليك فقط

  
الله يسلمك من كل شر 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أحمد , أتمني لو أجد عندك دروس وروابط وكتب تشرح التحليل الرقمي بالتفصيل , وما رأيك بالتحليل الرقمي عندما يتم إستخدامه مع التحليل الفني ألا يعطي نتائج أقوي وافضل رغم ان كثير من المحترفين في الفوركس لا يفضلون التحليل الرقمي, وشكرا

  
التحليل الرقمى جميل لمن يتقنه 
عن الكتب تفضل

----------


## pal

مشكور جدا أخي العزيز أحمد علي هذه الكتب ولو في كمان أرسل , وشكرا .

----------


## الصاعقة

شكرا استاذ احمد على التوضيح,,,
ولدي سؤال عن فريم الشارت:
اي فريم افضل للشغل خلال 4ساعات وجني ارباح كثيرة ؟
فريم الاربع ساعات ام فريم الديلي؟
وتحياتي,,,

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا استاذ احمد على التوضيح,,,
> ولدي سؤال عن فريم الشارت:
> اي فريم افضل للشغل خلال 4ساعات وجني ارباح كثيرة ؟
> فريم الاربع ساعات ام فريم الديلي؟
> وتحياتي,,,

  
اخى الكريم
خير الامور الوسط
4 ساعات ممتاز
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور جدا أخي العزيز أحمد علي هذه الكتب ولو في كمان أرسل , وشكرا .

  
تحت امرك اخى بال 
لو لقيت حاجة فى الكرتونه 
سارسلها ان شاء الله

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذ احمد حنفي,,, :Wub: 
جزاك الله خيرا... :012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذ احمد حنفي,,,
> جزاك الله خيرا...

   تحت امرك اخى الصاعقة

----------


## مجنون الباوند

استاد احمد اتحملنا معليش ممكن اسال عن مؤشر الانفجار السعري هل فعاليتة مثل ما قرات عنه فيموضوع الاستاد وضاح ام لا  وادا كان كدلك يا ريت توضح لنا اعدادات الحساسية الخاصة بالعملات حيث ان الاستاد وضاح قال بانه سيفعل لكن لم نجد شي حتى الان

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاد احمد اتحملنا معليش ممكن اسال عن مؤشر الانفجار السعري هل فعاليتة مثل ما قرات عنه فيموضوع الاستاد وضاح ام لا وادا كان كدلك يا ريت توضح لنا اعدادات الحساسية الخاصة بالعملات حيث ان الاستاد وضاح قال بانه سيفعل لكن لم نجد شي حتى الان

 الاستاذ / وضاح عدل فى الاصدار الذهبى للمؤشر
و على كل حال المؤشر ممتاز 
و التعديل هو امر برمجى ليس الا
تقبل ودى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

تسلم استاد على سرعة الاجابة وبارك الله فيك بس يا ريت توضح لينا اعدادات الحساسية للعملات وكمان استفسار عن استعماله احيانا بعد ما ادخل في الصفقة وبعد التقاطع بين الشمعة والخط الاصفر ولكن اجد ان الشمعة نفسها قد تراجعت للاسفل فهل هناك طريقة معينة تؤكد لنا الدخول الصحيح كما احب ان استفسر عن طريقة الاستاد محتار في المتاجرة هل من الممكن انزال البايفوت اليومي والاسبوعي للاستاد ابو شهيد تقريبا لو لم اكن غلطان بدل ما ارسم المقاومات والدعوم يدويا للسهولة و سامحنا لو ثقلنا عليك لكن اخلاقك ودوقك هو ما يشجعنا للتمادي ودمت بخير.

----------


## مجنون الباوند

مساء الخير معليش كمان سؤال عن مؤشر الانفجار هل لو طلعت لي فرصة للدخول وهناك مقاومة او دعم ادخل ولا  لا
                       تقبل ودي

----------


## admiral_2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا عندي مشكله في فهم الشارتات اللي عنده المقدره يساعدني ويفهمني اكون له من الشاكرين..
السبب ضغط العمل وانتوا ادرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تسلم استاد على سرعة الاجابة وبارك الله فيك بس يا ريت توضح لينا اعدادات الحساسية للعملات وكمان استفسار عن استعماله احيانا بعد ما ادخل في الصفقة وبعد التقاطع بين الشمعة والخط الاصفر ولكن اجد ان الشمعة نفسها قد تراجعت للاسفل فهل هناك طريقة معينة تؤكد لنا الدخول الصحيح كما احب ان استفسر عن طريقة الاستاد محتار في المتاجرة هل من الممكن انزال البايفوت اليومي والاسبوعي للاستاد ابو شهيد تقريبا لو لم اكن غلطان بدل ما ارسم المقاومات والدعوم يدويا للسهولة و سامحنا لو ثقلنا عليك لكن اخلاقك ودوقك هو ما يشجعنا للتمادي ودمت بخير.

 بالنسبة للانفجار لازم تكون حاطت على الشارت البولنجر 
يعنى مش مؤشر الانفجار لوحده 
البولينجر تؤكد حدوث الانفجار 
و مؤشر الانفجار يؤكد اتجاه الانفجار  
طريقة استاذنا محتار تستلزم ان الخطوط يدوية 
بس ايه رأيك ان فكرتك حلوة 
طيب جربها 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساء الخير معليش كمان سؤال عن مؤشر الانفجار هل لو طلعت لي فرصة للدخول وهناك مقاومة او دعم ادخل ولا لا
> تقبل ودي

  
لا طبعا لا تدخل
طيب 
انتظر كسرها طالما ان الفرصة مواتية 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني انا عندي مشكله في فهم الشارتات اللي عنده المقدره يساعدني ويفهمني اكون له من الشاكرين..
> السبب ضغط العمل وانتوا ادرى

  
اخى الكريم
هيا نبدء من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html  
و فى حالة اى سؤال ترانى تحت امرك

----------


## أرجوان

:A015:  1-القاب هي فجوه تحدث في السعر عاده ما يعود السعر لسدها ، في الشارت المرفق لمَ لمْ يعود السعر لسدها من فضلك إشرح لي؟  2-يظهر عندي مؤشرadx خط واحد وهو الأساسي هل مؤشر dmi هو dx+ وَ dx- أم لا؟  3-هل هناك ورشة عمل حاليا بإستراتيجية الوافي شافاه الله وعافاه أو حتى مشابهه له ؟  4-هل هناك أي مشكله أو إجراء يتخذ لو تركت العمل بالحساب الحقيقي لمدة شهرين أم لا ؟  أشكركما كثيرا أستاذ أحمد والأخ العزيز pal رفع الله قدركما ومنزلتكما في عليين

----------


## forex_saleh

أحببت أن أسأل ماهو تأثير سعر الذهب و البترول على الدولار

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> بالنسبة للانفجار لازم تكون حاطت على الشارت البولنجر 
> يعنى مش مؤشر الانفجار لوحده 
> البولينجر تؤكد حدوث الانفجار 
> و مؤشر الانفجار يؤكد اتجاه الانفجار  
> طريقة استاذنا محتار تستلزم ان الخطوط يدوية 
> بس ايه رأيك ان فكرتك حلوة 
> طيب جربها 
> تقبل ودى

 تسلم يا الغالي الله يزيدك من نعيمه وفاصل ونتواصل ان شاء الله. :Inlove:  :Thumb:

----------


## عمر ابومحمد

أخواني الكرام 
هل يوجد لدى احد منكم مؤشر يظهر  ( اللو والهاي ) اليومي على الشارت .
وله ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر على ما تتفضلون به علينا يو ميا.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أحببت أن أسأل ماهو تأثير سعر الذهب و البترول على الدولار

 العلاقة بين الاسترالى / دولار  توضح سعر الذهب 
اما العلاقة بين الدولار / الكندى هى عكس سعر البترول 
و انظر التشارتات ستعرف قصدى
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 1-القاب هي فجوه تحدث في السعر عاده ما يعود السعر لسدها ، في الشارت المرفق لمَ لمْ يعود السعر لسدها من فضلك إشرح لي؟   و لا يحدث شئ تظل الفجوة فجوة كما هى السعر غير ملتزم بشئ 2-يظهر عندي مؤشرadx خط واحد وهو الأساسي هل مؤشر dmi هو dx+ وَ dx- أم لا؟   هو خط قوة الترند يمكنك اظار الخطين الاخيرين بتغير اللون 3-هل هناك ورشة عمل حاليا بإستراتيجية الوافي شافاه الله وعافاه أو حتى مشابهه له ؟  نعم يوجد و لكنها ليست هنا فى منتدى الجيران  4-هل هناك أي مشكله أو إجراء يتخذ لو تركت العمل بالحساب الحقيقي لمدة شهرين أم لا ؟ يغلق الحساب و لكن يمكنك فتح حساب اخر  أشكركما كثيرا أستاذ أحمد والأخ العزيز pal رفع الله قدركما ومنزلتكما في عليين

  
تحت امرك اختنا الكريمة

----------


## الحكواتي

لو سمحتم الي عنده اشتراك رويترز كم سعر الباوند ين الان بعد الاخبار عن الاعتقالات داخل لندن
وهل تأثر السعر بها
مع خالص شكري

----------


## أرجوان

عفوا أستاذ أحمد لكنه لم يتم بعد الإجابه على أسئلتي     :A012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخواني الكرام 
> هل يوجد لدى احد منكم مؤشر يظهر ( اللو والهاي ) اليومي على الشارت .
> وله ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر على ما تتفضلون به علينا يو ميا.

 اى شارت تقصد
الساعة ام غيره
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عفوا أستاذ أحمد لكنه لم يتم بعد الإجابه على أسئلتي

 تم الاجابة
ارجعى للمشاركة اختنا الكريمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لو سمحتم الي عنده اشتراك رويترز كم سعر الباوند ين الان بعد الاخبار عن الاعتقالات داخل لندن
> وهل تأثر السعر بها
> مع خالص شكري

 و الله ما عندى      
حتى فتشنى

----------


## mr9999

انا احدث مبتي في هذا المنتدا لانه ليس لي اطللاع على هذا الموضوع سوى اسبوع فقط
ومن كثرت ما قرات خلال الاسبوع انطوش راسي وتداخلت المعلوامت كثيرا  ولازلت اجد تداخل في المفاهيم وصعوبة في الفصل بينها لانها متعاكسة تقريبا مثال على ذلك long شراء ام بيع او  دعم ومقاومة اجد بينها لخبطة على كل حال الاسئلة في راسي كثيرة  انتقي من بينها هذا السؤال      ..... ماهو المهم الخط الافقي؟ او الخط المائل ( ترند ) في قرات التشارت .... وشكرا

----------


## عمر ابومحمد

الاخ  ahmad hanafy
عزيزي اشكر لكم تفضلكم بالمرور على سؤالي.
نعم اخي العزيز على شارت الساعة  ،، 
ولكن ارجو منكم الافادة فيما اذاكان لا يصلح الا على سارت الساعة فقط.
many thanks for your cooperation in anticipation

----------


## أرجوان

المعذره أستاذ أحمد لم تتضح بعد الأجوبه: بالنسبه لسؤالي الثاني هل مؤشر dmi هو dx+ و dx- أم لا أو بصيغه أخرى ماهو مؤشر dmi? أما بالنسبه لسؤالي الثالث فأنا لا أعرف ماهو منتدى الجيران إذا كان لا يمكنك ذكر الإسم فضلا أرسله على الخاص؟ أما بالنسبه لسؤالي الرابع فحسابي به رأس المال كاملا مع الأرباح وأرغب بالتوقف فيه لمدة شهرين لدواعي السفر ثم أعود بالعمل فيه بإذن الله هل يغلق فعلا الحساب وعلي فتح حساب آخر أم ماذا؟   :A012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا احدث مبتي في هذا المنتدا لانه ليس لي اطللاع على هذا الموضوع سوى اسبوع فقط
> ومن كثرت ما قرات خلال الاسبوع انطوش راسي وتداخلت المعلوامت كثيرا ولازلت اجد تداخل في المفاهيم وصعوبة في الفصل بينها لانها متعاكسة تقريبا مثال على ذلك long شراء ام بيع او دعم ومقاومة اجد بينها لخبطة على كل حال الاسئلة في راسي كثيرة انتقي من بينها هذا السؤال ..... ماهو المهم الخط الافقي؟ او الخط المائل ( ترند ) في قرات التشارت .... وشكرا

 اخى الكريم
اسئلة تنم عن رغبة قوية فى التعلم 
long
يساطة يعنى شراء
و عكسها
short
تعنى بيع 
الخط الافقى يسمى الدعم او المقاومة
و المائل هو الترند 
و كلاهما هام جدا  
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المعذره أستاذ أحمد لم تتضح بعد الأجوبه: بالنسبه لسؤالي الثاني هل مؤشر dmi هو dx+ و dx- أم لا أو بصيغه أخرى ماهو مؤشر dmi? أما بالنسبه لسؤالي الثالث فأنا لا أعرف ماهو منتدى الجيران إذا كان لا يمكنك ذكر الإسم فضلا أرسله على الخاص؟ أما بالنسبه لسؤالي الرابع فحسابي به رأس المال كاملا مع الأرباح وأرغب بالتوقف فيه لمدة شهرين لدواعي السفر ثم أعود بالعمل فيه بإذن الله هل يغلق فعلا الحساب وعلي فتح حساب آخر أم ماذا؟

 معذرة اختى الكريمة انا كنت اتحدث عن adx
اما مؤشر dmi لم اسمع عنه
انتظرينى ابحث عنه  
اذا كنت تتحدثين عن حساب وهمى فغياب شهرين سيقفل الحساب 
اما اذا كان حقيقى فلا يقفل الحساب 
تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

استاد احمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية اخوي احب اسالك كم ممكن يكون اقل حساب ادخل فيه للفوركس ويكون مناسبا لتحركات السوق مثل ما نرى هده الايام وايش افضل الدخول بحساب مصغر ام عادي ولك كل الشكر.

----------


## مجنون الباوند

السلام لاجدع استاد احب ان اعرف ما هو تاثير 
1- صعود سعر الدهب على الAUDUSD
2-صعود سعر الدهب على الGBPAUD
3-واكيد ان النزول للدهب سيكون تاثيرة عكسي على هده الازواج
4-ارتفاع سعر البترول على USDCAD
5-ارتفاع سعر البترول على CADJPY مثلا القصد زوج معاكس للكندي دولار
5-واكيد انخفاض سعر النفط تاثيرة عكسي
ودمت على فعل الخير والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال وجزيت خير الجزاء اللهم آمين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاد احمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية اخوي احب اسالك كم ممكن يكون اقل حساب ادخل فيه للفوركس ويكون مناسبا لتحركات السوق مثل ما نرى هده الايام وايش افضل الدخول بحساب مصغر ام عادي ولك كل الشكر.

 الافضل حساب مصغر برصيد 1000$ حتى يتحمل الصدمات   

> السلام لاجدع استاد احب ان اعرف ما هو تاثير 
> 1- صعود سعر الدهب على الAUDUSD صعود2-صعود سعر الدهب على الGBPAUD هبوط3-واكيد ان النزول للدهب سيكون تاثيرة عكسي على هده الازواج
> 4-ارتفاع سعر البترول على USDCAD هبوط5-ارتفاع سعر البترول على CADJPY مثلا القصد زوج معاكس للكندي دولار صعود5-واكيد انخفاض سعر النفط تاثيرة عكسي
> ودمت على فعل الخير والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال وجزيت خير الجزاء اللهم آمين

 تقبل ودى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ياباشا ممكن تشرحلنا المثلثات
منتظررررررررررررررررر
انا في النظام معرفش ...........

----------


## أرجوان

> معذرة اختى الكريمة انا كنت اتحدث عن adx
> اما مؤشر dmi لم اسمع عنه
> انتظرينى ابحث عنه  
> اذا كنت تتحدثين عن حساب وهمى فغياب شهرين سيقفل الحساب 
> اما اذا كان حقيقى فلا يقفل الحساب 
> تقديرى و احترامى

 بالتأكيد كنت أتحدث عن الحساب الحقيقي وليس الديمو شكرا جزيلا أستاذ أحمد إتضحت لي الأجوبه كما إتضح لي أنك أستاذ كبير وكريم جداً ......... بارك الله فيك

----------


## medo161441

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الافاضل تحياتى لكم جميعا 
اخوكم فى الله  لديه بعض الاسئله ومن المؤكد انها دارت بخلد معظم المتعاملين فى الفوركس
لم اجد لها اى جواب للان وارجوا ممن لديه الاجابه المبنيه عن خبره وتجارب الرد فالاجابات
تحدد ما اذا كنت سأقوم بفتح حساب حقيقى او لا
السؤال الاول
هل تجارة الفوركس حلال او حرام؟
السؤال الثانى 
اى الشركات تفضلون فى التعامل 
السؤال الثالث
اذا كان حسب الاحصائيات يخسر 95% من المتعاملين فمن البديهى ان يذهب الربح الى 5%
فهل هذا هو ما يحدث؟
السؤال الرابع
هل فعلا يتم تداول 2.5 تريليون دولار يوميا ام ان المبلغ شامل الرافعه
السؤال الخامس
ايهما افضل ترند ساعه ام ساعتين ام اربع ساعات ام الديلى  او الويكلى وذلك للحصول على 40 نقطه فقط
السؤال السادس
ايهما افضل  العملات ام الذهب او البترول
 السؤال السابع
هل استمرار الاخوه الافاضل فى التجاره يرجع الى تعويض الخسائر  ام الى تحقيق الارباح
السؤال الثامن
عندى شك كبير فى ان من مصلحة الشركات ان يحقق عملائها خسائر لان ذلك يحقق
 للشركه ارباح ولا اقصد اى شركه انما كل الشركات وهناك فرق كبير جدا بين التعامل مع حساب الديمو والحساب الحقيقى فهل هذا صحيح ام اننى جانبنى الصواب 
السؤال الاخير
من الذى يحدد السعر صعودا وهبوطا هل العرض والطلب ام الشركات
 شكرا للاداره المنتدى الاكثر من رائع  راجيا من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
اخوكم فى الله محمد المصرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بالتأكيد كنت أتحدث عن الحساب الحقيقي وليس الديمو شكرا جزيلا أستاذ أحمد إتضحت لي الأجوبه كما إتضح لي أنك أستاذ كبير وكريم جداً ......... بارك الله فيك

 تحت امرك اختى الكريمة   

> معذرة اختى الكريمة انا كنت اتحدث عن adx
> اما مؤشر dmi لم اسمع عنه
> انتظرينى ابحث عنه

 الان انتبهت ما المقصود بالمؤشر dmi هو جزء من adx يرمز له بالرمز di+- 
مرفق مؤشر adx 
يمكنك تغير قيم dmi
تقديرى و امتنانى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوه الافاضل تحياتى لكم جميعا 
> اخوكم فى الله لديه بعض الاسئله ومن المؤكد انها دارت بخلد معظم المتعاملين فى الفوركس
> لم اجد لها اى جواب للان وارجوا ممن لديه الاجابه المبنيه عن خبره وتجارب الرد فالاجابات
> تحدد ما اذا كنت سأقوم بفتح حساب حقيقى او لا
> السؤال الاول
> هل تجارة الفوركس حلال او حرام؟  استفت قلبك و لو افتوك اذا رأيتها حلال اهلا بك و اذا رأيت خلاف هذا اتركها بدون ترددالسؤال الثانى 
> اى الشركات تفضلون فى التعامل  فكسولالسؤال الثالث
> اذا كان حسب الاحصائيات يخسر 95% من المتعاملين فمن البديهى ان يذهب الربح الى 5%
> ...

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ياباشا ممكن تشرحلنا المثلثات
> منتظررررررررررررررررر
> انا في النظام معرفش ...........

  
حالا و احضر لك الرابط
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## bo7a

حبيب قلبي وكبير حتتنا أبو الأحناف  
أستاذي وليا الشرف والفخر اني تعلمت علي ايدك يا زعيم  
حبيت أصبح عليك وجيت أزور مدرستي اللي اتربيت فيها  
ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك ويديم عليك حب الناس وكرمك وعطاءك  
و صبح صبح

----------


## مجنون الباوند

جمعة مباركة استادنا الكريم لنا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## medo161441

هل تجارة الفوركس حلال او حرام؟   استفت قلبك و لو افتوك اذا رأيتها حلال اهلا بك و اذا رأيت خلاف هذا اتركها بدون ترددالسؤال الثانى 
اى الشركات تفضلون فى التعامل   فكسولالسؤال الثالث
اذا كان حسب الاحصائيات يخسر 95% من المتعاملين فمن البديهى ان يذهب الربح الى 5%
فهل هذا هو ما يحدث؟   نعم هذا ما يحدث انت مكانك فين هو دا المهم مع 95 و لا مع 5
السؤال الرابع
هل فعلا يتم تداول 2.5 تريليون دولار يوميا ام ان المبلغ شامل الرافعه   و الله ما عديتهمالسؤال الخامس
ايهما افضل ترند ساعه ام ساعتين ام اربع ساعات ام الديلى او الويكلى وذلك للحصول على 40 نقطه فقط   الافضل ساعة ثم 4 ساعاتالسؤال السادس
ايهما افضل العملات ام الذهب او البترول   اللى يعجبك منهم انا افضل العملات و الفضةالسؤال السابع
هل استمرار الاخوه الافاضل فى التجاره يرجع الى تعويض الخسائر ام الى تحقيق الارباح   علمهم عند ربهم - بس السبب التانى هو السبب الوحيد اللى يجعل الواحد يستمر
السؤال الثامنعندى شك كبير فى ان من مصلحة الشركات ان يحقق عملائها خسائر لان ذلك يحقق
للشركه ارباح ولا اقصد اى شركه انما كل الشركات وهناك فرق كبير جدا بين التعامل مع حساب الديمو والحساب الحقيقى فهل هذا صحيح ام اننى جانبنى الصواب   كلامك صحالسؤال الاخير
من الذى يحدد السعر صعودا وهبوطا هل العرض والطلب ام الشركات  العرض و الطلب شكرا للاداره المنتدى الاكثر من رائع راجيا من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
اخوكم فى الله محمد المصرى  تحت امرك اخى الكريم شكرا اخى الفاضل  واتمنى انى مكنش تعبتك  اخوك فى الله محمد المصرى

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم يا استاذ / احمد حنفي,,,
عندي طلب بسيط...
ممكن تكتبلي نظرية الفايبوناتشي على شكل نقاط,,,
يعني: متى الدخول ومتى الخروج وماهي الاعدادات وكم الخطوط..............................الخ!!!
تحياتي,,,

----------


## sunmoon_44

استاذ احمد حنفي .. انا طالب كسول ههههههههههههه   :Nono:  
كنت وياك بالفترة السابقة واستفدت منك الكثير ... ولكن قطعت  .. ونسيت كل شيء  
والآن عدت من جديد بالتحدي والاثارة .. ويا انا يا الفوركس ههههه   :Drive1:   
مقدر جهدك وادائك الله يعطيك العافية ... عندي كم سؤال ؟  قررت ان اضع خطة لكي اتعلم وهي : ابدأ بالتعامل مع الشاشة حتى اتقن الاوامر ومن ثم شيئا فشيئا ...    :Icon31:  
 المبتدئ منا عندما يفتح شاشة التداول يحس بحفريات بمخه وما يفهم ولا حاجه وعشان كذا عندي اسألة خفيفة الظل .  :Yikes3:  
1- كبمتدئ عشان لا ادوش نفسي اريد ان ادرس فقط حركة اليورو / دولار   هل هذا صح ام خطأ  
2- قررت ان ادون عندي اعلى سعر وادني سعر لكل يوم لهذا الزوج  ؟ متى يكون بداية اليوم ؟ وهل هناك تقرير  بالشاشة ؟ 
3- اشرح لي طريقة البيع والشراء لليورو دولار  باي وسيل  واختر ارقام سهلة عشان توصل المعلومة  مثل 4   5     6     7    ؟ هههه  
4- اواجه مشكلة بالدخول للبرنامج  فما هو الحل ؟ 
وعافيك ربي : وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## sunmoon_44

بخصوص البرنامج يا استاذ احمد خلاص شغال ميه ميه  :012:  
بس فيه سؤال ايضا وانا اطبق صادفته  :Ohmy:   
عندما قمت بفتح عقد الذي لاحظته لم يذهب كل المعتاد في خانه الصفقات المفتوحة وانما ذهب الى خانة اوردر .. ارجو التوضيح .. my teacher  :Clap:  
ايضا تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم يا استاذ / احمد حنفي,,,
> عندي طلب بسيط...
> ممكن تكتبلي نظرية الفايبوناتشي على شكل نقاط,,,
> يعني: متى الدخول ومتى الخروج وماهي الاعدادات وكم الخطوط..............................الخ!!!
> تحياتي,,,

 حاضر  
و لكن امهلنى قليلا من الوقت

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد حنفي .. انا طالب كسول ههههههههههههه  
> كنت وياك بالفترة السابقة واستفدت منك الكثير ... ولكن قطعت .. ونسيت كل شيء  
> والآن عدت من جديد بالتحدي والاثارة .. ويا انا يا الفوركس ههههه   
> مقدر جهدك وادائك الله يعطيك العافية ... عندي كم سؤال ؟ قررت ان اضع خطة لكي اتعلم وهي : ابدأ بالتعامل مع الشاشة حتى اتقن الاوامر ومن ثم شيئا فشيئا ...  
> المبتدئ منا عندما يفتح شاشة التداول يحس بحفريات بمخه وما يفهم ولا حاجه وعشان كذا عندي اسألة خفيفة الظل .  
> 1- كبمتدئ عشان لا ادوش نفسي اريد ان ادرس فقط حركة اليورو / دولار هل هذا صح ام خطأ  
> 2- قررت ان ادون عندي اعلى سعر وادني سعر لكل يوم لهذا الزوج ؟ متى يكون بداية اليوم ؟ وهل هناك تقرير بالشاشة ؟ 
> 3- اشرح لي طريقة البيع والشراء لليورو دولار باي وسيل واختر ارقام سهلة عشان توصل المعلومة مثل 4 5 6 7 ؟ هههه  
> 4- اواجه مشكلة بالدخول للبرنامج فما هو الحل ؟ 
> وعافيك ربي : وتقبل تحياتي

  
التخصص فى عملة واحدة هو عين العقل  
سأكتب لك و لاخى الصاعقة 
طريقة المتاجرة بفيبوناتشى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بخصوص البرنامج يا استاذ احمد خلاص شغال ميه ميه  
> بس فيه سؤال ايضا وانا اطبق صادفته   
> عندما قمت بفتح عقد الذي لاحظته لم يذهب كل المعتاد في خانه الصفقات المفتوحة وانما ذهب الى خانة اوردر .. ارجو التوضيح .. my teacher  
> ايضا تقبل تحياتي

 عفوا نسيت البرنامج
ارجو ان تذكرنى باسمه

----------


## sunmoon_44

خذ وفتك انا بانتظارك   
بخصوص البرنامج مدري ةش اسمه الموهم مش فكسول الثاني   
شكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## مجنون الباوند

جمعة مباركة استادنا الكريم 
لو في الامكان شرح استخدام مؤشر ENVELOPES
وما هي افضل الاعدادات على فريم ال5M  و فريم H1 وH4
ودمت بحفظ الله

----------


## انس منصور

اخي الكريم اسع الله صباحك
ارجو الاستفسار عن رايك يالكيبيل يا مجنون البوند

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> اخي الكريم اسع الله صباحك
> ارجو الاستفسار عن رايك يالكيبيل يا مجنون البوند

 جمعة مباركة اخوي انس وبالنسبة لسؤالك فلا جواب عندي
لاني ببساطة مبتدى وما اقدر افتيك اسال احد الخبراء 
وان شاء الله ستجد مرادك والمنتدى ما شاء الله مليءبالاساتدة
وسامحني على التقصير. :Nono:

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي على الرد
جزاك الله خيرا
والله يعطيك العافية,,,
مشكوووووووووووور
جــــــــــــــــــــاري الانتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار........  ..

----------


## جوليان

انا لا اعرف رسم قناة الترند ولا استطيع فهمها بشرح الموجود في المنتدى انا طالبة ويجب تامين مصروفي من هاذا المجال ارجوك وهذا ايميلي ممكن  [email protected] :Star: 
اسفه عازعاجك

----------


## جوليان

اتنمى من اي شخص تعليمي الحقيقي على الفوركس انا طالبه من دمشق وادرس في الاردن واريد ان اتحمل بعض نفقاتي وكثير من الناس نصحوني بهذا المجال وانما اشتغلت عبرنامج fexsolالتجريبي الديمو .... ممكن تساعدوني وهذا ايميلي  [email protected]

----------


## حسني مبارك

موضوع مميز فعلا مشكورين

----------


## حسني مبارك

-ما أفضل طرق المتاجره الرابحه؟
-كيف تكون الاهداف علي الفريمات الصغيره؟
-علي اي اساس يتم وضع ستوب لوز؟

----------


## Coming_S00n

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الإستاذ الفاضل ahmed hanafy  
كنت اتابع موضوع دورة الفوركس الذي تفضلت وفتحته وهو موضوع خاص بالمبتدئين حتى الإحتراف 
المهم وصلت الموضوع إلى الجزء التالي :  
( *شرح كامل عن التحليل الفني ) 
وبه المؤشرات التالية :* 
1 - المتوسط الحسابي البسيط (SMA)
2- المتوسط الحسابي الاسي  (EMA) 
المهم أستاذي الفاضل ، المشكلة تكمن في أن المؤشران المذكوران لم أجدهم في مؤشرات البرنامج الذي أستخدمه ( وهو حساب ديمو من شركة cms forex )
وأيضا لم أجد المؤشرات في برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 !! 
فما هو الحل وأين يمكن أن أجد هذان المؤشران أو كيف يمكن إضافتهما على برامج التداول ؟  
وجزاك الله خيرا ً.

----------


## s_jamal

السلام عليكم 
اشكر الجميع على اهتمامهم وعندي بعض الاسئلة لو تكرمتم
1-هل يجب ان اتاجر عن طريق برنامج الميتاترايدر؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين ريل ترايدر؟
2- هل استطيع اضافة مؤشرات على البرنامج الخاص بشركة fxsol?
3- ما الفرق بين الاكسبرت والتمبليت والمؤشر ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الصاعقة

اللهم اجعل المانع خيرا...
فينك يا استاذي عساه خيرا ان شاء الله
ليش القطعة الطويلة ده
طمننا عليك,,,,
لو بمشاركة واحدة....
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## [email protected]

اخي احمد شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع الذي تقوم به لي سؤال كيف يمكن قياس ميل  الترند اي الزاويه بطريقه علميه دقيقه فاريد ان اعرف هل هذا الترند زاويته 29 ولا 31 ولا 42 درجه شكرا لك وجازاك الله كل الخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اتنمى من اي شخص تعليمي الحقيقي على الفوركس انا طالبه من دمشق وادرس في الاردن واريد ان اتحمل بعض نفقاتي وكثير من الناس نصحوني بهذا المجال وانما اشتغلت عبرنامج fexsolالتجريبي الديمو .... ممكن تساعدوني وهذا ايميلي  [email protected]

 تم الاضافة منتظر قبولها
تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

:Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  

> -ما أفضل طرق المتاجره الرابحه؟
> -كيف تكون الاهداف علي الفريمات الصغيره؟
> -علي اي اساس يتم وضع ستوب لوز؟

  
حسنى مبارك مرة واحدة 
قلبى   :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الإستاذ الفاضل ahmed hanafy  
> كنت اتابع موضوع دورة الفوركس الذي تفضلت وفتحته وهو موضوع خاص بالمبتدئين حتى الإحتراف 
> المهم وصلت الموضوع إلى الجزء التالي :  
> ( *شرح كامل عن التحليل الفني )*  *وبه المؤشرات التالية :* 
> 1 - المتوسط الحسابي البسيط (SMA)
> 2- المتوسط الحسابي الاسي (EMA) 
> المهم أستاذي الفاضل ، المشكلة تكمن في أن المؤشران المذكوران لم أجدهم في مؤشرات البرنامج الذي أستخدمه ( وهو حساب ديمو من شركة cms forex )
> وأيضا لم أجد المؤشرات في برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 !! 
> ...

  
لا موجودين فى الميتاتريدر 
بص كدة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اللهم اجعل المانع خيرا...
> فينك يا استاذي عساه خيرا ان شاء الله
> ليش القطعة الطويلة ده
> طمننا عليك,,,,
> لو بمشاركة واحدة....
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الحمد لله انا بخير
كانت ظروف عمل ليس الا
اشكرك اخى الصاعقة لاهتمامك 
ان شاء الله اواصل الرد فى المساء 
ودى و محبتى للجميع

----------


## الصاعقة

الحمدلله على السلامة.......
والله يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضاه,,,,
....................

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> اشكر الجميع على اهتمامهم وعندي بعض الاسئلة لو تكرمتم
> 1-هل يجب ان اتاجر عن طريق برنامج الميتاترايدر؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين ريل ترايدر؟ لا يجب و لكنه الافضل لانه يحتوى على ادوات كثيرة تساعدك على التحليل الفنى الريل تريد لم استخدمه من قبل
> 2- هل استطيع اضافة مؤشرات على البرنامج الخاص بشركة fxsol? لا و هذا سبب استخدام الميتاتريدر
> 3- ما الفرق بين الاكسبرت والتمبليت والمؤشر ؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 شوف يا سيدى  الاكسبرت هو برنامج يتاجر بالنيابة عنك يفتح و يغلق صفقات و يجنى ارباح او خسائر المؤشر هو رسم على شاشة التدول يخبرك بفرص الدخول و الخروج و لكنه لا يتاجر بالنيابة عنك التمبليت هو حفظ لشاشة التداول بما عليها من مؤشرات  و يمكن استخدامه مرة اخرى فى اى وقتك  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي احمد شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع الذي تقوم به لي سؤال كيف يمكن قياس ميل الترند اي الزاويه بطريقه علميه دقيقه فاريد ان اعرف هل هذا الترند زاويته 29 ولا 31 ولا 42 درجه شكرا لك وجازاك الله كل الخير

 يا سلام بس كدة
اتفضل يا باشا

----------


## stop

> يا سلام بس كدة
> اتفضل يا باشا

 السلام عليكم ..
عند تكبير او تصغير حقل العمل تتغير الزاوية بشكل كبير!!
كلما كبرنا حقل العمل ازدات الزاوية حدة ، وكلما صغرنا حقل العمل ازدات الزاوية انفراجاً !
ماهو الحل .. او ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة ..
الملف المرفق لنفس الفترة الزمنية 1 ساعة  ولنفس الزوج ونفس منطقة الترند، في الصورة الاولى اعطاني زاوية 39.9 وعندما قمت بتكبير حقل العمل تغيرت الزاوية كما في الصورة الثانية فصارت 18.5 !!!
هل طريقة الرسم خاطئة ام ماذا ؟
على ماذا اعتمد لمعرفة الزاوية الحقيقية ؟
ياليت يكون الشرح عملي ..
شاكرا لك وفي انتظارك.
تحياتي

----------


## s_jamal

الاستاذ احمد حنفي  
اشكرك على اهتمامك وردك على اسئلتي 
وجزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذي انتظر الفايبوناتشي!!!!
انتظـــــــــــار.................
اريدها على شكل نقاط اذا سمحت....

----------


## بشير

حبيبنا واستاذنا أحمد حنفي الله يحفظك ويوفقك ان شاء الله ابحث عن موضوع يتحدث فيه بشكل وافي عن البيولنجر اذا امكن رابط تعليمي يحكي أسراه مع تحياتي وشكري الجزيل

----------


## phoenix

جزاك الله كل خير أخ أحمد على الموضوع المفيد ، لدي سؤال بخصوص Fibonacci Projections  يا حبذا لو لديك لينك أو ملف يشرحها بإسهاب ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سامي المشرف

اخي الغالي  
يعطيك الف عافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع  
وابغي حاجه يالغالي :   
جدول الاخبار لجميع العملات خصوصا الرئيسيه 
ووقت كل خبر   
طرت علي فكره هايله :012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ..
> عند تكبير او تصغير حقل العمل تتغير الزاوية بشكل كبير!!
> كلما كبرنا حقل العمل ازدات الزاوية حدة ، وكلما صغرنا حقل العمل ازدات الزاوية انفراجاً !
> ماهو الحل .. او ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة ..
> الملف المرفق لنفس الفترة الزمنية 1 ساعة ولنفس الزوج ونفس منطقة الترند، في الصورة الاولى اعطاني زاوية 39.9 وعندما قمت بتكبير حقل العمل تغيرت الزاوية كما في الصورة الثانية فصارت 18.5 !!!
> هل طريقة الرسم خاطئة ام ماذا ؟
> على ماذا اعتمد لمعرفة الزاوية الحقيقية ؟
> ياليت يكون الشرح عملي ..
> شاكرا لك وفي انتظارك.
> تحياتي

 الاخ الكريم  
الاختلاف ناتج عن تغير مقياس الرسم وهذا امر وارد  
اذا رسمت ترند بزاوية على شارت ما 
لا تغير مقياس رسمه 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ احمد حنفي  
> اشكرك على اهتمامك وردك على اسئلتي 
> وجزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذي انتظر الفايبوناتشي!!!!
> انتظـــــــــــار.................
> اريدها على شكل نقاط اذا سمحت....

 و الله فاكرك ... بس مشغول جدا 
و انا عايز اكتب حاجة جميلة 
ارجو منك قليلا من الصبر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حبيبنا واستاذنا أحمد حنفي  الله يحفظك ويوفقك ان شاء الله ابحث عن موضوع يتحدث فيه بشكل وافي عن البيولنجر اذا امكن رابط تعليمي يحكي أسراه  مع تحياتي وشكري الجزيل

 بس كدة انت تأمر يا باشا
اتفضل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزاك الله كل خير أخ أحمد على الموضوع المفيد ، لدي سؤال بخصوص Fibonacci Projections  يا حبذا لو لديك لينك أو ملف يشرحها بإسهاب ولك جزيل الشكر

 اتفضل يا باشا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31015.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي الغالي  
> يعطيك الف عافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع  
> وابغي حاجه يالغالي :   
> جدول الاخبار لجميع العملات خصوصا الرئيسيه 
> ووقت كل خبر   
> طرت علي فكره هايله

 يا باشا انت تأمر 
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/f19.html

----------


## بشير

> بس كدة انت تأمر يا باشا
> اتفضل

 شكرا جزيلا لتفضلك

----------


## stop

> الاخ الكريم  
> الاختلاف ناتج عن تغير مقياس الرسم وهذا امر وارد  
> اذا رسمت ترند بزاوية على شارت ما 
> لا تغير مقياس رسمه 
> تقبل ودى

 معناه  مالها فايده  ولانستطيع ايصال معلومة زاوية من شخص لآخر .
شكرا لك.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا جزيلا لتفضلك

 تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> معناه  مالها فايده  ولانستطيع ايصال معلومة زاوية من شخص لآخر .
> شكرا لك.

 مش عارف قصدك 
بس
 انا جاوبت بمبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> جمعة مباركة استادنا الكريم 
> لو في الامكان شرح استخدام مؤشر ENVELOPES
> وما هي افضل الاعدادات على فريم ال5M و فريم H1 وH4
> ودمت بحفظ الله

 استاد احمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية وبارك الله فيك ولك
معليش استحملني بس حضرتك لم ترد على سؤالي السابق ولي
سؤال آخر وهو عن كيفية استخدام مؤشر 
DYNAMIC ZONE RSI
ودمت بحفظ الله :Icon26:

----------


## مجنون الباوند

السلام عليكم استادنا الكريم
ممكن تعطيني رابط يشرح كيفية تفعيل اكسبيرت على الديمو
وهل اقدر ان اعمل اكسبيرت خاص باستراتيجية معينة لوحدي ولو امكن كيف ايضا
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الصاعقة

خذ راحتك يا استاذ احنا منتظريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
..............انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــار...................................

----------


## trader1

حابب اضع اسئلتي وهي:  
ماهي افضل ديمو للتعلم؟
 وماهي افضل شركة يمكن الوثوق بها؟ 
وكيف ابدأ في مجال تجارة الفوريكس من الصفر؟

----------


## LEGEND

> حابب اضع اسئلتي وهي:   سأجاوب بعد اذن الأستاذ طبعا 
> ماهي افضل ديمو للتعلم؟  انا افضل برنامج اف اكس سول 
> وماهي افضل شركة يمكن الوثوق بها؟   اف اكس سول حاليا 
> وكيف ابدأ في مجال تجارة الفوريكس من الصفر؟  يمكنك وضع اسئلتك هنا والأستاذ مايقصر بارك الله فيه واطال في عمرة.. تعظيم سلام للأستاذ .. او عن طريق المنتدى التعليمي.

 امنياتي لك بالتوفيق.

----------


## عمر احمد

مع التحية والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم استاذ احمد
كيف اظهر كامل بيانات مؤشر الاطار من الناحية اليمنى  حيث استخدمت كل المحاولات دون جدوى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> خذ راحتك يا استاذ احنا منتظريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> ..............انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــار...................................

 اتفضل يا باشا
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال  رسم الفايبو 1- اختار جزء من الترند سالك (لا يوجد به تصحيح كبير) 2- انقر على علامة الفيبو فى الادوات 3- حرك يدك من اليسار الى اليمن عند الرسم اذا كان الترند هابط يبقى من القمة للقاع صاعد يبقى من القاع للقمة  المهم من البسار الى اليمين   طريقة التعامل مع الفيبو  تفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة trader1   _حابب اضع اسئلتي وهي:   سأجاوب بعد اذن الأستاذ طبعا 
> ماهي افضل ديمو للتعلم؟  انا افضل برنامج اف اكس سول 
> وماهي افضل شركة يمكن الوثوق بها؟   اف اكس سول حاليا 
> وكيف ابدأ في مجال تجارة الفوريكس من الصفر؟  يمكنك وضع اسئلتك هنا والأستاذ مايقصر بارك الله فيه واطال في عمرة.. تعظيم سلام للأستاذ .. او عن طريق المنتدى التعليمي._    امنياتي لك بالتوفيق.

 كلام صحيح 100 %

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مع التحية والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم استاذ احمد
> كيف اظهر كامل بيانات مؤشر الاطار من الناحية اليمنى حيث استخدمت كل المحاولات دون جدوى

  اخويا ابو عمر و احمد بعد الاطلاع على الصورة العيب فى المؤشر نفسه تقبل ودى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

:Yawn: quote=مجنون الباوند;379596]استاد احمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية وبارك الله فيك ولك
معليش استحملني بس حضرتك لم ترد على سؤالي السابق ولي
سؤال آخر وهو عن كيفية استخدام مؤشر 
DYNAMIC ZONE RSI
ودمت بحفظ الله :Icon26: [/quote]  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> السلام عليكم استادنا الكريم
> ممكن تعطيني رابط يشرح كيفية تفعيل اكسبيرت على الديمو
> وهل اقدر ان اعمل اكسبيرت خاص باستراتيجية معينة لوحدي ولو امكن كيف ايضا
> ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

     :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> quote=مجنون الباوند;379596]استاد احمد ان شاء الله تكون بصحة وعافية وبارك الله فيك ولك
> معليش استحملني بس حضرتك لم ترد على سؤالي السابق ولي
> سؤال آخر وهو عن كيفية استخدام مؤشر 
> DYNAMIC ZONE RSI
> ودمت بحفظ الله

  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn: [/quote] 
اخى الكريم مجنون الباوند
اعذرنى لم انتبه لسؤالك السابق
حدد لى فى اى مشاركة
اما شرح DYNAMIC ZONE RSI
حالاا ارسله لك
تقبل ودى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

:Thumb:  

> جمعة مباركة استادنا الكريم 
> لو في الامكان شرح استخدام مؤشر ENVELOPES
> وما هي افضل الاعدادات على فريم ال5M و فريم H1 وH4
> ودمت بحفظ الله

  :Thumb:  :Clap: 
الله يسلمك ويعافيك يا شهم كنت متاكد انك لم تنتبه لاسئلتي
والا لاجبت في حينه روح يا شيخ الله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> السلام عليكم استادنا الكريم
> ممكن تعطيني رابط يشرح كيفية تفعيل اكسبيرت على الديمو
> وهل اقدر ان اعمل اكسبيرت خاص باستراتيجية معينة لوحدي ولو امكن كيف ايضا
> ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

 والسؤال هدا ايضا الله يرضى عليك لانه مهم عندي

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم ارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

----------


## kareemabdou1

السلام عليكم    السؤال الاول اريد معرفة اوقات التداول بالنسبة للفترات حول العالم مثل الاوربية و الامريكية الخ و ماهى افضل اوقات التداول و افضل الفريمات    السؤال الثانى اريد ان اعرف هل هناك مؤشر خاص بالتريند المكسور يقوم بتحديد النقطة الخاصة بالشراء او البيع

----------


## أرجوان

السلام عليكم    السؤال الاول اريد معرفة اوقات التداول بالنسبة للفترات حول العالم مثل الاوربية و الامريكية الخ و ماهى افضل اوقات التداول و افضل الفريمات  وعليكم السلام بعد إذن الأستاذ أحمد سأجاوب عن السؤال الأول أفضل أوقات التداول هي ما بين الساعه9 ص _7 م وكل ما كبر الفريم كان أفضل ويعتمد على رغبتك في المتاجره حسب طول وقصر المده اللازمه لإتمام الصفقه. إتفضل

----------


## trader1

جزيل الشكر للأستاذ// LEGEND vbmenu_register("postmenu_381325", true);   ،، على اهتمامه البالغ وتوجيهاته 
واشكر الاستاذ //  ahmed hanafy vbmenu_register("postmenu_381473", true);   
وجميع الاخوه ،،

----------


## mercury_man

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت مترددا اين اضع سؤالي البدائي هذا
فلما وجدتك تقول بدون تردد ضع سؤالك هنا 
قل ترددي لكني ما زلت مترددا 
فلما قرأت جيدا عبارة (لكل مبتدئ) عرفت انه لا حرج ان كان سؤالي بدائي فهو من مبتدئ (مثلي)
السؤال هو :
ما هي أكثر العملات ثباتا وتصلح ان تكون مقياسا للعملات الاخرى 
(اي لا تتأثر كثيرا باسعار النفط والاخبار وما شابه)
أقصد العملة وليس الزوج 
والسلام

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجنون الباوند   _جمعة مباركة استادنا الكريم 
> لو في الامكان شرح استخدام مؤشر ENVELOPES
> وما هي افضل الاعدادات على فريم ال5M و فريم H1 وH4
> ودمت بحفظ الله_  
> الله يسلمك ويعافيك يا شهم كنت متاكد انك لم تنتبه لاسئلتي
> والا لاجبت في حينه روح يا شيخ الله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة

 بصراحة انا لم اتعامل مع هذا المؤشر 
جارى البحث فى الكرتونة اللى فوق السطوح عنه
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجنون الباوند   _السلام عليكم استادنا الكريم
> ممكن تعطيني رابط يشرح كيفية تفعيل اكسبيرت على الديمو
> وهل اقدر ان اعمل اكسبيرت خاص باستراتيجية معينة لوحدي ولو امكن كيف ايضا
> ودمت بحفظ الرحمن_

 ماذا تقصد بعبارة كيفية تفعيل اكسبيرت على الديمو 
هل تقصد تركيبه ام تقصد ان الاكسبيرت يعمل على الديمو فقط 
و طبعا تقدر تعمل اكسبيرت و نص يا باشا 
اليك البداية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26781.html
وهذا التطبيق https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27303.html
و فى حالة اى سؤال ترانى حاضر
و تقبل ودى

----------


## kareemabdou1

> السلام عليكم    السؤال الاول اريد معرفة اوقات التداول بالنسبة للفترات حول العالم مثل الاوربية و الامريكية الخ و ماهى افضل اوقات التداول و افضل الفريمات    السؤال الثانى اريد ان اعرف هل هناك مؤشر خاص بالتريند المكسور يقوم بتحديد النقطة الخاصة بالشراء او البيع

   شكرا على اجابة السؤال الاول و لكن اين اجابة السؤال الثانى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تشكر يا استاذي جزاك الله خيرا
> اللهم ارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

   اشكرك اخى الصاعقة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم    السؤال الاول اريد معرفة اوقات التداول بالنسبة للفترات حول العالم مثل الاوربية و الامريكية الخ و ماهى افضل اوقات التداول و افضل الفريمات    السؤال الثانى اريد ان اعرف هل هناك مؤشر خاص بالتريند المكسور يقوم بتحديد النقطة الخاصة بالشراء او البيع

  

> السلام عليكم    السؤال الاول اريد معرفة اوقات التداول بالنسبة للفترات حول العالم مثل الاوربية و الامريكية الخ و ماهى افضل اوقات التداول و افضل الفريمات  وعليكم السلام بعد إذن الأستاذ أحمد سأجاوب عن السؤال الأول أفضل أوقات التداول هي ما بين الساعه9 ص _7 م وكل ما كبر الفريم كان أفضل ويعتمد على رغبتك في المتاجره حسب طول وقصر المده اللازمه لإتمام الصفقه. إتفضل

  
السؤال الاول جاوبت نسمة المنتدى الاخت / ارجوان 
السؤال الثانى اقترح توجيه لاهل الترند المكسور و على ما اتذكر يوجد مؤشر فعلا 
اهلا بك و تقبل ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزيل الشكر للأستاذ// LEGEND vbmenu_register("postmenu_381325", true); ،، على اهتمامه البالغ وتوجيهاته 
> واشكر الاستاذ //  ahmed hanafy vbmenu_register("postmenu_381473", true);  
> وجميع الاخوه ،،

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> كنت مترددا اين اضع سؤالي البدائي هذا
> فلما وجدتك تقول بدون تردد ضع سؤالك هنا 
> قل ترددي لكني ما زلت مترددا 
> فلما قرأت جيدا عبارة (لكل مبتدئ) عرفت انه لا حرج ان كان سؤالي بدائي فهو من مبتدئ (مثلي)
> السؤال هو :
> ما هي أكثر العملات ثباتا وتصلح ان تكون مقياسا للعملات الاخرى 
> (اي لا تتأثر كثيرا باسعار النفط والاخبار وما شابه)
> أقصد العملة وليس الزوج  
> والسلام

 اخى الكريم   سؤالك غريب و جميل   لان لو فى عملة ثابته ما تتأثر باسعار النفط و الذهب و غيره لركد السوق  ياعم السوق حلاوته فى الحركة  بص ممكن تقزقز فى الرابط ده https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html و اى سؤال انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا على اجابة السؤال الاول و لكن اين اجابة السؤال الثانى

  
تم يا باشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## sunmoon_44

استاذ احمد شوف لنا حل ... يا اخي فيه رهبة من الشارت .. مع اني اتعلم الترند وخطوط الفيبوانتشي .. بس برضوا تحس فيه مشكلة ... يعني مر معاك طالب زي كده قبلي  :Nono:  
وبخصوص خطوط الفيبوناتشي من امن اسفل اذا كان صاعد والعكس  
ولكن سؤالي هل يتوجب الدقة في الرسم ؟ وهل الرسم يكون من اول الشارت الى اخره ؟  
ثانكس استاذ احمد وجزاك الله خيرررر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد شوف لنا حل ... يا اخي فيه رهبة من الشارت .. مع اني اتعلم الترند وخطوط الفيبوانتشي .. بس برضوا تحس فيه مشكلة ... يعني مر معاك طالب زي كده قبلي  
> وبخصوص خطوط الفيبوناتشي من امن اسفل اذا كان صاعد والعكس  
> ولكن سؤالي هل يتوجب الدقة في الرسم ؟ وهل الرسم يكون من اول الشارت الى اخره ؟  
> ثانكس استاذ احمد وجزاك الله خيرررر

 اخى الكريم لست وحدك كلنا كتا كدة خوف و رهبة و رعشة اقولك حاجة غريبة  انا لم افهم الدعم و المقاومة الا بعد مدة تصل لشهر   بالنسبة للفيبو كلامك صح و لكن ليس للشارت كله اختار جزء قريب من السعر و ليس به تصحيحات كبيرة

----------


## عزوبي مفلس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
شكر خاص لكاتب الموضوع الله يجزاه خير  
وحنا بصراحه نخجل اننا نكلف عليكم ونحرجكم بس دام المسأله فيها مهما كان وبدون حرج ابشر بالاحراج اجل هههه 
انا جديد ماعرف شي بصراحه عندي موقع  محفظه تجريبيه وعندي نفس الموقع اللي احمل منه برنامج الترند المشكله بالصفحه الاولى عربي ولما اضغط باحمل برنامج الترند  يطلع انقليزي ويطلع خيارين للتحميل واحد وينددز 98 والثاني يوزر بس مدري وشو علما بان جهازي اكس بي 
وهذا رابطه   http://www.alforex.com/forex-trading-platform.aspx 
والشي الثاني والاهم انا ماعرف وش فايدته هالبرنامج يعني انا مبتدء ماعرف كوعي من بوعي ولاحد يضحك علي مافيه احد ولد من بطن امه عالم وانا ابغى اتعلم هههه 
يعني ابي شرح على هالبرنامج  
والثاني كيف افتح محفظه تجريبيه في هالموقع  وهل  موقع هالشركه من افضل المواقع ؟ 
ودمت سالمين ولاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## FttOOoo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته....
أخي العزيز.....
لم أرى استراتجيه ناجحه طوال الوقت أو توصيه تدوم طويلا....لذا سؤالي عن التحليل الكلاسيكي و بالأخص عن خطوط الدعم والمقاومه 
كيف نفرق بين نقاط الدعم و المقاومه و بين حركات التصحيح بعد الدخول في الصفقه (و خاصة عند الاقتراب من الهدف :What Smile: )؟؟؟؟؟؟
و جزاك الله كل خير....

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته....

  مرحب  :Yikes3:     

> كيف نفرق بين نقاط الدعم و المقاومه ؟

   زى ما قلت لك سابقا يا حبيبى اننا بنحدد المستويات القوية اللى حدثت عندها تغيرات سعرية قوية من على التايم فريمز المختلفه ... واظن دى بقيت تعرف تعملها كويس يا اخويا   بعد تحديد المستويات اشوف السعر فين تحت المستوى يبقى المستوى ده مقاومه فوقها يبقى دعم  طبعا لسه فاكر سلوك السعر مع الدعوم و المقاومات ((ارتداد - اختراق و اعادة اختبار - اختراق صريح [مستوى ضعيف] ))   

> و بين حركات التصحيح

 بص يا سيدى اول خطوة بعملها بعد اختيار المستويات فى التحليل الكلاسيكى بتبقى معرفه الترند العام .... اما برسم الترند او بواسطه ميل الموفينج 55 زى معملنا نع بعض  و فائدة الخطوة دى انى لو داخل مع الترند ابقى مطمن و تبقى اهدافى كبيرة و لو عكس الترند اكون حذر و انتبه لسوك السعر مع مستويات فيبوناتشى  الموضوع بسيط يا فتو .... فاكر تحليل اليورو دولار اللى عملناه يوم الخميس ... تحقق بالحرف بص عليه فى المرفقات   العذر و السموحه يا ابو الاحناف اصل فتو ابن خالتى  :Regular Smile:  فاضحنى فى كل حته وياريت لو عندك ما تضيفه ياريت متبخلش   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> شكر خاص لكاتب الموضوع الله يجزاه خير  
> وحنا بصراحه نخجل اننا نكلف عليكم ونحرجكم بس دام المسأله فيها مهما كان وبدون حرج ابشر بالاحراج اجل هههه 
> انا جديد ماعرف شي بصراحه عندي موقع محفظه تجريبيه وعندي نفس الموقع اللي احمل منه برنامج الترند المشكله بالصفحه الاولى عربي ولما اضغط باحمل برنامج الترند يطلع انقليزي ويطلع خيارين للتحميل واحد وينددز 98 والثاني يوزر بس مدري وشو علما بان جهازي اكس بي 
> وهذا رابطه http://www.alforex.com/forex-trading-platform.aspx 
> والشي الثاني والاهم انا ماعرف وش فايدته هالبرنامج يعني انا مبتدء ماعرف كوعي من بوعي ولاحد يضحك علي مافيه احد ولد من بطن امه عالم وانا ابغى اتعلم هههه 
> يعني ابي شرح على هالبرنامج  
> والثاني كيف افتح محفظه تجريبيه في هالموقع وهل موقع هالشركه من افضل المواقع ؟ 
> ودمت سالمين ولاخلا ولاعدم

   تفضل يا اخى موضوع أخونا ايهاب عن برنامج التداول ميتاتريدر و اخواته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=27475  اما بالنسبه لتحميل البرنامج اختار اضغط على   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## sunmoon_44

في برنامج ريل ترند 4    
اريد ان اكتب او اضع دوائر او خطوط صغيرة عند الدعم والمقاومة .  
يعني اريد التوضيح على الشارت .. بحثت فلم اجد  
هل يوجد هذه الاماكانية بريل ترند 4 ... ارجو التوضيح    
وتشكرااتي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرحب      زى ما قلت لك سابقا يا حبيبى اننا بنحدد المستويات القوية اللى حدثت عندها تغيرات سعرية قوية من على التايم فريمز المختلفه ... واظن دى بقيت تعرف تعملها كويس يا اخويا   بعد تحديد المستويات اشوف السعر فين تحت المستوى يبقى المستوى ده مقاومه فوقها يبقى دعم  طبعا لسه فاكر سلوك السعر مع الدعوم و المقاومات ((ارتداد - اختراق و اعادة اختبار - اختراق صريح [مستوى ضعيف] ))    بص يا سيدى اول خطوة بعملها بعد اختيار المستويات فى التحليل الكلاسيكى بتبقى معرفه الترند العام .... اما برسم الترند او بواسطه ميل الموفينج 55 زى معملنا نع بعض  و فائدة الخطوة دى انى لو داخل مع الترند ابقى مطمن و تبقى اهدافى كبيرة و لو عكس الترند اكون حذر و انتبه لسوك السعر مع مستويات فيبوناتشى  الموضوع بسيط يا فتو .... فاكر تحليل اليورو دولار اللى عملناه يوم الخميس ... تحقق بالحرف بص عليه فى المرفقات   العذر و السموحه يا ابو الاحناف اصل فتو ابن خالتى  فاضحنى فى كل حته وياريت لو عندك ما تضيفه ياريت متبخلش   ودى و تقديرى

   اضيف ايه يا استاذ  دا انا تلميذك  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> في برنامج ريل ترند 4  
> اريد ان اكتب او اضع دوائر او خطوط صغيرة عند الدعم والمقاومة .  
> يعني اريد التوضيح على الشارت .. بحثت فلم اجد  
> هل يوجد هذه الاماكانية بريل ترند 4 ... ارجو التوضيح    
> وتشكرااتي

 اخى الكريم  
لم اسمع عن هذا البرنامج من قبل 
انتظر رأى الاخوان 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## sunmoon_44

استاذ احمد سوري ... اخطات بالحروف   
 البرنامج ريل تريدر 4   
اريد ان اعرف مكان ادوات الرسم مثل الدائرة وما الى ذلك  على الشارت لكي ارفقه بالمنتدى

----------


## Amer133

إلى الأخوة الأعزاء بعد التحية
عندي مشكلة كيف أحمل مؤشر جديد على البرنامج اللي اشغل عليه
مع إني حملت مؤشرين من قبل وضبطت لكن اللحين يبدو إني ناسي خطوة او شي ثاني 
أرجوا المساعدة مع توضيح الخطوات وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## mercury_man

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  سؤالي هو: عملت صفقتين بيع وشراء على نفس الزوج واريد ان اجعل العمليتين تغلقان بسعر واحد هو تيك بروفيت للعملية الاولى ولازم احسب الستوب اوز للعملية الثانية حتى يتم الخروج في نفس السعر ونفس اللحظة مثلا قمت بالاتي عملت بيع وشراء من نقطة سعر 1.100 واريد ان اخبره اذا حصلت اي من المعاملتين على ربح 100 نقطة اغلق  لكن بدون امر close وانما بتحديد الهدف والوقف  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## وليد الحلو

> استاذ احمد سوري ... اخطات بالحروف   
> البرنامج ريل تريدر 4   
> اريد ان اعرف مكان ادوات الرسم مثل الدائرة وما الى ذلك على الشارت لكي ارفقه بالمنتدى

 تفضل يا أخى ده احسن برنامج للرسم على الصور و الشارتات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=26714   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> إلى الأخوة الأعزاء بعد التحية
> عندي مشكلة كيف أحمل مؤشر جديد على البرنامج اللي اشغل عليه
> مع إني حملت مؤشرين من قبل وضبطت لكن اللحين يبدو إني ناسي خطوة او شي ثاني 
> أرجوا المساعدة مع توضيح الخطوات وجزاكم الله خير

 ضع المؤشرات فى C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators واغلق البرنامج و افتحه تانى   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   سؤالي هو: عملت صفقتين بيع وشراء على نفس الزوج واريد ان اجعل العمليتين تغلقان بسعر واحد هو تيك بروفيت للعملية الاولى ولازم احسب الستوب اوز للعملية الثانية حتى يتم الخروج في نفس السعر ونفس اللحظة مثلا قمت بالاتي عملت بيع وشراء من نقطة سعر 1.100 واريد ان اخبره اذا حصلت اي من المعاملتين على ربح 100 نقطة اغلق  لكن بدون امر close وانما بتحديد الهدف والوقف   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 انت عايز الصفقتين كل واحد تكسب 100 نقطه ؟ ولا عايز واحده على الاقل تكسب 100 نقطه  ....معلش حبه توضيح   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> اضيف ايه يا استاذ  دا انا تلميذك   تقبل ودى

 تسلم على ذوقك يا استاذنا  خلوق من يومك  :Regular Smile:   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mercury_man

> انت عايز الصفقتين كل واحد تكسب 100 نقطه ؟  ولا عايز واحده على الاقل تكسب 100 نقطه ....معلش حبه توضيح    ودى و تقديرى

 لا طبعا معاملة واحدة رابحة والثانية خاسرة كل ما في الامر اني اريد ان اضمن ان تغلقان في وقت واحد ونفس السعر والمشكلة ما اعرف كيف اضبط السعر مع السبريد وانا اعرف ان هناك فرق ASk عن Bid  وشكرا لردك وبانتظار الجواب  وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## وليد الحلو

> لا طبعا معاملة واحدة رابحة والثانية خاسرة كل ما في الامر اني اريد ان اضمن ان تغلقان في وقت واحد ونفس السعر والمشكلة ما اعرف كيف اضبط السعر مع السبريد وانا اعرف ان هناك فرق ASk عن Bid   وشكرا لردك وبانتظار الجواب   وشكرا جزيلا

 فرضا اشتريت و بعت 1.1200 و 1.1203 كده انت خسران -6 نقاط الا اذا الوسيط لا يأخد سبريد اضافى على  الهيدج  اهم حاجة شوف الاوبن بتاع كل واحد و زود عليها 100 نقطه يبقى هو التارجت و خليه الاستوب بتاع التانى   اسف لو موصلتش الموضوع كويس اصل خايب فى حوارات الهيدج ده   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> ماذا تقصد بعبارة كيفية تفعيل اكسبيرت على الديمو 
> هل تقصد تركيبه ام تقصد ان الاكسبيرت يعمل على الديمو فقط 
> و طبعا تقدر تعمل اكسبيرت و نص يا باشا 
> اليك البداية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26781.html
> وهذا التطبيق https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27303.html
> و فى حالة اى سؤال ترانى حاضر
> و تقبل ودى

 شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككراا يا راجل يا طيب الله لا يحرمنا 
منك :Inlove:  
واقصد بتفعيل الاكسبيرت يعني كيف اخليه يشتغل مثلا اكسبيرت الاستاد عطار
TREND ME LEAVE ME  ما عرفت كيف اقدر اشغله على حسابي
سواء ديمو او حقيقي ارجو ان  تفيدني جزاك الله خير :Smile:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككراا يا راجل يا طيب الله لا يحرمنا 
> منك 
> واقصد بتفعيل الاكسبيرت يعني كيف اخليه يشتغل مثلا اكسبيرت الاستاد عطار
> TREND ME LEAVE ME ما عرفت كيف اقدر اشغله على حسابي
> سواء ديمو او حقيقي ارجو ان تفيدني جزاك الله خير

   اكسبرت وضاح يختلف  فأنت بترسم الترند و تسميه و من اعدادات الاكسبرت تضع المسمى بتاع الترند والبقيه عليه  :Regular Smile:   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> اكسبرت وضاح يختلف   فأنت بترسم الترند و تسميه و من اعدادات الاكسبرت تضع المسمى بتاع الترند والبقيه عليه    ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا استاد على الرد وجزاك الله الف خير
بس انا حتى الآن لا اعرف كيف اخلي اي 
اكسبيرت يشتغل معاي يا ريت اكون وصلت
فكرتي يعني لما اقرا عن اي اكسبيرت يكون
 نفسي اجربه لكن لا ادري كيف اشغله على حسابي :Doh: 
ويا ريت ما اكون ثقلت عليكم

----------


## mercury_man

> فرضا اشتريت و بعت 1.1200 و 1.1203 كده انت خسران -6 نقاط الا اذا الوسيط لا يأخد سبريد اضافى على الهيدج   اهم حاجة شوف الاوبن بتاع كل واحد و زود عليها 100 نقطه يبقى هو التارجت و خليه الاستوب بتاع التانى   اسف لو موصلتش الموضوع كويس اصل خايب فى حوارات الهيدج ده    ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا جزيلا أخ وليد وبارك الله فيك  وجاري التجربة

----------


## hawee

السلام عليكم 
عندي 3 أسئلة: 
1- محفظتي في FXSOL ، إذا كان عندي مثلا ألف دولار وشريت أي زوج ونزل سعر الزوج وطلعت خسارتي أكثر من 1000 دولار ، ما ذا يترتب على ذلك؟  
2- إذا شريت زوج ولا ارتفع وقررت أخليه عند مثلا لمدة أسبوع هل فيه فوائد تحسب علي لأني استخدمت الرافعة؟ 
3- هل حسابات شركة FXSOL إسلامية؟

----------


## sunmoon_44

تشكراتي اخ وليد .. بارك الله بانفاسك  
قرأت وسمعت بأن هناك خطوط مقاومة ودعم الي ويدوي .. ارجو التوضيح مع الشرح

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

احاول اضافة موضوع جديد فى ارشيف شركات الوساطة و مواقع التوصيات ولكن احصل على رسالة من الاداره بانه غير مسموح لى فما السبب؟

----------


## أرجوان

> احاول اضافة موضوع جديد فى ارشيف شركات الوساطة و مواقع التوصيات ولكن احصل على رسالة من الاداره بانه غير مسموح لى فما السبب؟

 إتفضلي السبب :   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...33&postcount=4

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> إتفضلي السبب :

  

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...33&postcount=4

  شكرا اخى ارجوان

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

انا مقيمة فى السعودية وحابة اعرف ما هى افضل البنوك السعودية التى استطيع فيها فتح حساب للفوركس مع شركة  FXSolution

----------


## hawee

ما يحتاج تتعاملين مع أي بنك سعودي 
راح يكون تعاملك مع FXSOL مباشرة 
بس أهم شيء يكون فيه حساب بنكي بأسمك عشان إذا حبيتي تأخذي من الفلوس اللي في المحفظة

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> ما يحتاج تتعاملين مع أي بنك سعودي 
> راح يكون تعاملك مع FXSOL مباشرة 
> بس أهم شيء يكون فيه حساب بنكي بأسمك عشان إذا حبيتي تأخذي من الفلوس اللي في المحفظة

 معلش اخى ممكن توضحلى اكتر يعنى كيف افتح حسابى مع اف اكس سوليوشن

----------


## hawee

في الرابط التالي شرح مفصل لطريقة فتح الحساب  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ighlight=fxsol 
لكن زي ما قلت لك إذا أردت سحب مبلغ من المحفظة لا زم يكون عندك حساب في أي بنك في العالم وبطاقة الصراف تشتغل في كل مكان تقريباً

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

يعنى يا اخى معنى كلامك انى بعد ما افتح حساب مع اف اكس سوليوشن عن طريق المنتدى وتجينى اوراق الموافقه اطبعها واخدها معى للبنك اللى انا فاتحه حسابى فيه واعطيهم المبلغ اللى ناويه اتاجر بيه عشان يحطوا فى حسابى تبع شركة اف اكس سوليوشن وشكرا على اهتمامك بالرد على استفساراتى

----------


## hawee

لا لا أبدا 
أول شيء عبي النموذج 
ثاني شيء ترسلي لهم صورة الجواز وصورة من آخرفاتورة تلفون أو آخر كشف حساب إذا كان عندك
طبعاً ترسلينهم عن طريق الإيمل بعد ما تسوين لهم سكان أو عن طريق الفاكس أو البريد والإيميل أفضل طبعاً 
وبعد كذا هم راح يرسلوا لك رقم الحساب اللي تحولي له المبلغ 
وإذا وصلهم المبلغ يفتحون لك الحساب مباشرة وراح تقدرين تبيعين وتشترين في العملات 
وبس...

----------


## hawee

حساب البنك ما راح تحتاجينه نهائياً إلا في حالة إنك احتجتي إنك تسحبي من حسابك في FXSOL  
وعشان تحولي مبلغ لهم عشان التداول ما يحتاج حساب جيبي فلوسك وعبي الفورم وخلاص

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

شكرا اخ هاوى المعلومة وصلت جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## FttOOoo

[QUOTE=وليد الحلو;387541] مرحب  :Yikes3:  زى ما قلت لك سابقا يا حبيبى اننا بنحدد المستويات القوية اللى حدثت عندها تغيرات سعرية قوية من على التايم فريمز المختلفه ... واظن دى بقيت تعرف تعملها كويس يا اخويا  بعد تحديد المستويات اشوف السعر فين تحت المستوى يبقى المستوى ده مقاومه فوقها يبقى دعم  طبعا لسه فاكر سلوك السعر مع الدعوم و المقاومات ((ارتداد - اختراق و اعادة اختبار - اختراق صريح [مستوى ضعيف] )) بص يا سيدى اول خطوة بعملها بعد اختيار المستويات فى التحليل الكلاسيكى بتبقى معرفه الترند العام .... اما برسم الترند او بواسطه ميل الموفينج 55 زى معملنا نع بعض  و فائدة الخطوة دى انى لو داخل مع الترند ابقى مطمن و تبقى اهدافى كبيرة و لو عكس الترند اكون حذر و انتبه لسوك السعر مع مستويات فيبوناتشى الموضوع بسيط يا فتو .... فاكر تحليل اليورو دولار اللى عملناه يوم الخميس ... تحقق بالحرف بص عليه فى المرفقات  العذر و السموحه يا ابو الاحناف اصل فتو ابن خالتى  :Regular Smile:  فاضحنى فى كل حته وياريت لو عندك ما تضيفه ياريت متبخلش  ودى و تقديرى [/QUOTEI]
أهلا بيك يا استاذي الكبيييييير  :Smile: 
والله يا باشا فاكر اللي احنا قولناه ...... بس زي ما تقول كده كنت مشوش فيه شويه .....
ولقيت الموضوع الجميل اللي عملوا (الاستاذ) أحمد حنفي قلت يمكن حد يفيدني في
حاجه ما قولنهاش.....
بس خلاص كده تماااااااام  :Regular Smile:   :Clap: 
استاذي و هاستحملك :Noco:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hawee

السلام عليكم 
عندي 3 أسئلة: 
1- محفظتي في FXSOL ، إذا كان عندي مثلا ألف دولار وشريت أي زوج ونزل سعر الزوج وطلعت خسارتي أكثر من 1000 دولار ، ما ذا يترتب على ذلك؟  
2- إذا شريت زوج ولا ارتفع وقررت أخليه عند مثلا لمدة أسبوع هل فيه فوائد تحسب علي لأني استخدمت الرافعة؟ 
3- هل حسابات شركة FXSOL إسلامية؟

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم  عندي 3 أسئلة:  1- محفظتي في FXSOL ، إذا كان عندي مثلا ألف دولار وشريت أي زوج ونزل سعر الزوج وطلعت خسارتي أكثر من 1000 دولار ، ما ذا يترتب على ذلك؟   2- إذا شريت زوج ولا ارتفع وقررت أخليه عند مثلا لمدة أسبوع هل فيه فوائد تحسب علي لأني استخدمت الرافعة؟   3- هل حسابات شركة FXSOL إسلامية؟

 أسمحوا لي بالأجابة  :
1- مارجن كول    ولازم تعزز الحساب بأيداع آخر   لتتمكن من التداول  ونفس النظام مع كل الشركات  طبعاً في الحساب الحقيقي .
2- أذا كان احساب أسلامي   طبعاً مافيه فوائد  .
3- أعتقد ذلك . وكذلك ضع هذا الطلب عند فتح الحساب .

----------


## *mard*

اخوانى متى يبدا افتتاح السوق الاوربى والامريكى بتوقيت مصر او السعودية تحياتى

----------


## Qadri

السلام عليكم 
 هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى اكتبها بعد بحث مكثف عن موضوع خاص بمبتدئ جدا مثلى ولم اجد للاسف ... حتى هذا الموضوع اللى المفروض يكون للمبتدئين لقيته لمرحله متدقمة جدا بالنسبة لى. لذلك ارجوا من الاخوة ارشادى الى مايجب على تعلمه فى البدايه  
وشكرا لكم

----------


## sunmoon_44

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله    اولا احب اشكر الاستاذ احم حنفي والاستاذ الاخ وليد الحلوة وكل القائمين والمساندين لنا  :Inlove:   الله يعطيكم الف عافية وبارك الله بانفاسكم  :Thumb:   استفدت منكم كثيرا ولله الحمد ولكن لا زالت تتشكل عندي بعض التساؤلات ..   1- اريد موضوع عن الترند المكسوور  2- لنفرض باني تمرست على حساب الديمو واردت الدخول بحساب حقيقي  ماهي النصيحة التي تقدموها لي كمبتدئ  من ناحية الاستراتيجية الاكثر امانا . علما اني كتجربة  دخلت بـ300 دولار  3- قرأت : انه يشترط لصحة رسم الفيبوناتشي ان لا يكون السعر تجاوز 100 % .. لم افهم هاذي النقطة ارجو التوضيح ؟ 4- اخترت عملية  دولار / يورو  وقررت ان اتبع حركتها .. ماهي افضل الطرق لتدوين متابعة العملة ... يعني هل المتابعة تكون على الشارت او ....  :Ohmy:  5- اسمع عن ادارة راس المال .. يقول تاجر  مثلا بـ 5%   او 10 % من رأس المال .. كيف احسبها  لنفرض ان رأس مالي 1500 دولار ..  هذا كل ما يدور بمخيلتي ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ..  :Clap:

----------


## بشير

> السلام عليكم 
> هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى اكتبها بعد بحث مكثف عن موضوع خاص بمبتدئ جدا مثلى ولم اجد للاسف ... حتى هذا الموضوع اللى المفروض يكون للمبتدئين لقيته لمرحله متدقمة جدا بالنسبة لى. لذلك ارجوا من الاخوة ارشادى الى مايجب على تعلمه فى البدايه  
> وشكرا لكم

 الساعة 10 الصبح يفتح اول سوق اوربي فرانكفورت والساعة 11 سوق لندن بتوقيت السعودية والله يجعل التوفيق حليفك

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم 
> هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى اكتبها بعد بحث مكثف عن موضوع خاص بمبتدئ جدا مثلى ولم اجد للاسف ... حتى هذا الموضوع اللى المفروض يكون للمبتدئين لقيته لمرحله متدقمة جدا بالنسبة لى. لذلك ارجوا من الاخوة ارشادى الى مايجب على تعلمه فى البدايه  
> وشكرا لكم

 شوف هذا الرابط  فيه كل ماتحتاجه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f12.html

----------


## أبومحمود

> اخوانى متى يبدا افتتاح السوق الاوربى والامريكى بتوقيت مصر او السعودية تحياتى

 أفتح هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...73&postcount=3

----------


## *mard*

> الساعة 10 الصبح يفتح اول سوق اوربي فرانكفورت  والساعة 11 سوق لندن بتوقيت السعودية  والله يجعل التوفيق حليفك

 شكرا يا استاذ بشير   :Thumb:   وبارك اللة فيك بس يعنى اية فرانكفورت

----------


## أبومحمود

> من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله    اولا احب اشكر الاستاذ احم حنفي والاستاذ الاخ وليد الحلوة وكل القائمين والمساندين لنا   الله يعطيكم الف عافية وبارك الله بانفاسكم   استفدت منكم كثيرا ولله الحمد ولكن لا زالت تتشكل عندي بعض التساؤلات ..   1- اريد موضوع عن الترند المكسوور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=187204&postcount=15  2- لنفرض باني تمرست على حساب الديمو واردت الدخول بحساب حقيقي ماهي النصيحة التي تقدموها  لي كمبتدئ من ناحية الاستراتيجية الاكثر امانا . علما اني كتجربة دخلت بـ300 دولار   مش عارف     3- قرأت : انه يشترط لصحة رسم الفيبوناتشي ان لا يكون السعر تجاوز 100 % .. لم افهم هاذي النقطة ارجو التوضيح ؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=1201  4- اخترت عملية دولار / يورو وقررت ان اتبع حركتها .. ماهي افضل الطرق لتدوين متابعة العملة ... يعني هل المتابعة تكون على الشارت او ....   مافهمتش السؤال   5- اسمع عن ادارة راس المال .. يقول تاجر مثلا بـ 5% او 10 % من رأس المال .. كيف احسبها لنفرض ان رأس مالي 1500 دولار ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=293401&postcount=8 
> وده رابط تاني https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...24&postcount=2  هذا كل ما يدور بمخيلتي ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ..

 إن شاء الله أكون جاوبتك على أقدر عليه   والباقي على الأخوان أهل الخبرة   موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## أبومحمود

> من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله    اولا احب اشكر الاستاذ احم حنفي والاستاذ الاخ وليد الحلوة وكل القائمين والمساندين لنا   الله يعطيكم الف عافية وبارك الله بانفاسكم   استفدت منكم كثيرا ولله الحمد ولكن لا زالت تتشكل عندي بعض التساؤلات ..   1- اريد موضوع عن الترند المكسوور  2- لنفرض باني تمرست على حساب الديمو واردت الدخول بحساب حقيقي ماهي النصيحة التي تقدموها لي كمبتدئ من ناحية الاستراتيجية الاكثر امانا . علما اني كتجربة دخلت بـ300 دولار  3- قرأت : انه يشترط لصحة رسم الفيبوناتشي ان لا يكون السعر تجاوز 100 % .. لم افهم هاذي النقطة ارجو التوضيح ؟ 4- اخترت عملية دولار / يورو وقررت ان اتبع حركتها .. ماهي افضل الطرق لتدوين متابعة العملة ... يعني هل المتابعة تكون على الشارت او ....  5- اسمع عن ادارة راس المال .. يقول تاجر مثلا بـ 5% او 10 % من رأس المال .. كيف احسبها لنفرض ان رأس مالي 1500 دولار ..  هذا كل ما يدور بمخيلتي ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ..

 وأنا أدعوا لهم  معاك   تعلمنا منهم الكثير  فلهم علينا حق الدعاء    جزاهم الله خيراً  وكذلك  كل من علمنا  وأحسن الينا

----------


## عزوبي مفلس

شكر خاص للعضو وليد الحليوه على ردوده ومساعدة لي ولبعض الاخوان   
والله يعطيه الف الف عافيه      
شباب عندي استفسار  
ابغى موقع لشركة وساطه موثوق فيها وسهله الاستخدام وبشرط ان تكون مطابقه للشريعه الاسلاميه  
وياليت شرح بعض خصائصها واتمنى لو تكون باللغه العربيه

----------


## أبومحمود

> شكر خاص للعضو وليد الحليوه على ردوده ومساعدة لي ولبعض الاخوان   
> والله يعطيه الف الف عافيه      
> شباب عندي استفسار  
> ابغى موقع لشركة وساطه موثوق فيها وسهله الاستخدام وبشرط ان تكون مطابقه للشريعه الاسلاميه  
> وياليت شرح بعض خصائصها واتمنى لو تكون باللغه العربيه

 اليك الرابط    وبالتوفيق  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ighlight=fxsol

----------


## أبو راما

أخي عندي سلات على اليورو 1.3300 حتى 1.3275 وخسرانه وعند الأن بايات من 1.3687 حتى 1.3702 وش العمل 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## hatemgabr

أهلا بكم جميعا  ..
أود فى أول مشاركة لى أن أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. وكذلك أشكر جميع الأعضاء لحسن تعاونهم . ولما يبذلونه من جهد صادق للمساعدة .
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عزوبي مفلس

> اليك الرابط وبالتوفيق  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...ighlight=fxsol

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي الشارت  
بس حبيت اوضح لكم المشكله اللي صارت معي انا سجلت بمحفظه تجريبيه وارسلوا لي كلمة المرور واسم المستخدم  طبعا نفس الموقع اللي اعطيتني اياه  
ولما فتحت البرنامج اخترت التجريبي وطلع لي اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور وادخلتهم وادخلت كلمة مرور جديده وللاسف مايفتح معي يجيني رساله خطاء كلمة المرور الرئيسيه اللي ارسلت على اميلي عن طريق الموقع
ياليت تحلون لي هالمشكله لاني ناوي اتعلم عن طريق هالشركه وهالبرنامج

----------


## أبومحمود

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي الشارت  
> بس حبيت اوضح لكم المشكله اللي صارت معي انا سجلت بمحفظه تجريبيه وارسلوا لي كلمة المرور واسم المستخدم طبعا نفس الموقع اللي اعطيتني اياه  
> ولما فتحت البرنامج اخترت التجريبي وطلع لي اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور وادخلتهم وادخلت كلمة مرور جديده وللاسف مايفتح معي يجيني رساله خطاء كلمة المرور الرئيسيه اللي ارسلت على اميلي عن طريق الموقع
> ياليت تحلون لي هالمشكله لاني ناوي اتعلم عن طريق هالشركه وهالبرنامج

  
سجل  مره ثانية  وإن شاء الله  ماعندك  مشكله   ..

----------


## أبومحمود

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي الشارت  
> بس حبيت اوضح لكم المشكله اللي صارت معي انا سجلت بمحفظه تجريبيه وارسلوا لي كلمة المرور واسم المستخدم طبعا نفس الموقع اللي اعطيتني اياه  
> ولما فتحت البرنامج اخترت التجريبي وطلع لي اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور وادخلتهم وادخلت كلمة مرور جديده وللاسف مايفتح معي يجيني رساله خطاء كلمة المرور الرئيسيه اللي ارسلت على اميلي عن طريق الموقع
> ياليت تحلون لي هالمشكله لاني ناوي اتعلم عن طريق هالشركه وهالبرنامج

  
هذا رابط   يشرح بالعربي  كل  التفاصيل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t7396.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اشكر كل الاخوان الذين قاموا بالرد 
و خاصة الباشمهندس وليد و اخويا شارت يومى 
جزاهم الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى اكتبها بعد بحث مكثف عن موضوع خاص بمبتدئ جدا مثلى ولم اجد للاسف ... حتى هذا الموضوع اللى المفروض يكون للمبتدئين لقيته لمرحله متدقمة جدا بالنسبة لى. لذلك ارجوا من الاخوة ارشادى الى مايجب على تعلمه فى البدايه  
> وشكرا لكم

 اتفضل يا باشا ابدأ من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html 
و تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أهلا بكم جميعا ..
> أود فى أول مشاركة لى أن أشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع .. وكذلك أشكر جميع الأعضاء لحسن تعاونهم . ولما يبذلونه من جهد صادق للمساعدة .
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 مشكور لمرورك الكريم 
و تحت امرك

----------


## عزوبي مفلس

> هذا رابط يشرح بالعربي كل التفاصيل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t7396.html

  
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي الشارت على هالمجهود   
وللاسف المشكله باقيه  ورايتك بيضاء ياغالي

----------


## سامي المشرف

> اخي الغالي  
> يعطيك الف عافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع  
> وابغي حاجه يالغالي :   
> جدول الاخبار لجميع العملات خصوصا الرئيسيه 
> ووقت كل خبر   
> طرت علي فكره هايله

  

> يا باشا انت تأمر 
> اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/f19.html

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا  
معليش توني يالغالي  
انا مسافر  
وتوني هالاسبوع جاي  
اسف لتأخري في الرد ,,, 
شكر لك  
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## hossam

السلام عليكم
عندي ســـؤال أريد له حل 
 الميتاترادر لمعضم الشركات يعمل بنفس الوقت عندي أي الساعة الواحدة لتوقيت مصر  يكون الوقت في الميتا ترادر واحدة أيضا...................!
وجت شركات أخري توقيت الميتاترادر فيها بــ GMT.............! 
هذا يعني أن بداية يوم جديد لدي الشركات الأولي هو        0:00  بتوقيت القاهرة في مصر
و بداية يوم جديد للتي تعمل بتوقيت GMT        هو         0:00 بتوقيت GMT 
ما هو التوقيت الصحيح علما بأن هذا التضارب في التوقيت سيؤدي الي اختلاف في قيم الفتح و الغلق و أعلي سعر وأقل سعر للعملات في الديلي وهذه القيم مهمة جدا علي حسب علمي مثل تحديد قيم الدعم والمقاومة  
كما أني قرأت في أحد المواضيع (المحلل الرقمي) انهم يأخذون الديلي من شركة ويندسور قمت بفتح حساب ديمو مع هذه الشركة فوجتها أيضا تعمل بنفس توقيتي مصر ؟
هل هذه الشركات تعمل بتوقيت كل شخص بأختلاف البلد أيضا أي اني لو كنت في الكويت لاصبح توقيت الميتاترادر هو توقيت الكويت .............!
أرجو التوضيح وأيهما أصح في التوقيت الأولي أم الثانية  ؟
وشكرا

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اذا كان حسابى الف دولار ما هى افضل رافعه لى وبكام تكون النقطه فى العقد هل تكون 1 دولار او اقل وهل اتاجر ب 5% من راس المال ولا ب 10% من راس المال لقد قرأت مواضيع كثيره فى المنتدى ولكن اريد رأيك الشخصى يا استاذ احمد حنفى من واقع تجاربك؟

----------


## Gulf boy

السلام عليكم :  
مشكور اخي على الموضوع وانا عندي سؤال واتمنى الاجابه عليه : 
مثلا داش على شارت الشموع والفتره الزمنيه هي نص ساعه اريد معرفه الوقت المتبقي حتى تقفل الشمعه وتكتمل وتبدا اللي بعدها ولك مني خالص الشكر .

----------


## عزوبي مفلس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخواني جزاكم الله خير بغيت اي واحد يتكرم ويعطينا موضوع فيه شرح المؤشر وقرائته ورسمه من البدايه يعني للمبتدئين وياليت يكون سهل علشان نمشي معاه حبه حبه 
وعندي استفسار هل برنامج فاكس سول يدعم المؤشرات او لايوجد به مؤشرات  
عموما انا اشتغل على برنامج الفاكس سول تجريبي وعندي التريدار الرابع واعتقد موجوده المؤشرات  من ضمن خصائصه استفساري هو يعني اقدر اشتغل على الفاكس سول بيع وشراء والخ... واقدر اتابع المؤشرات من التريدار؟؟؟؟؟ 
والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اخواني جزاكم الله خير بغيت اي واحد يتكرم ويعطينا موضوع فيه شرح المؤشر وقرائته ورسمه من البدايه يعني للمبتدئين وياليت يكون سهل علشان نمشي معاه حبه حبه 
> وعندي استفسار هل برنامج فاكس سول يدعم المؤشرات او لايوجد به مؤشرات  
> عموما انا اشتغل على برنامج الفاكس سول تجريبي وعندي التريدار الرابع واعتقد موجوده المؤشرات من ضمن خصائصه استفساري هو يعني اقدر اشتغل على الفاكس سول بيع وشراء والخ... واقدر اتابع المؤشرات من التريدار؟؟؟؟؟ 
> والله يعطيكم العافيه

 أتفضل أخي   شرح مبسط لبعض المؤشرات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html
تمام تابع في  التراد4    ونفذ العمليات في برنامج أفكسول
برضة الرابط  العام  فيه أشياء مفيده https://forum.arabictrader.com/f14.html

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم :  
> مشكور اخي على الموضوع وانا عندي سؤال واتمنى الاجابه عليه : 
> مثلا داش على شارت الشموع والفتره الزمنيه هي نص ساعه اريد معرفه الوقت المتبقي حتى تقفل الشمعه وتكتمل وتبدا اللي بعدها ولك مني خالص الشكر .

 أفتح شارت دقيقة  وحط الماوس عليه   يعطيك  الوقت   مثلاً   11:45   يعني باقي 15 دقيقة 
في الشمعة الحالية بشارت الساعة  ..

----------


## أبومحمود

> اشكر كل الاخوان الذين قاموا بالرد 
> و خاصة الباشمهندس وليد و اخويا شارت يومى 
> جزاهم الله خيرا

  
بعض من جمايلك علينا    أحاول أساعد على قد المعرفة    وياليت  كمان الشباب يعطوا دقايق من وقتهم  في اليوم   يكسبوا الأجر في إفادة  الأخوان الجدد   ...

----------


## sunmoon_44

عندي سؤال :  
انا فتحت البرنامج وفتح الميتا تراد 4  وقمت برسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي ووقفت  
لاني حاس اني تايه .. 
كمبتدئ هل هناك استراتيجية بسيطة اقدر امشي عليها حتى اخذ على السوق   
ويعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## أبومحمود

> عندي سؤال :  
> انا فتحت البرنامج وفتح الميتا تراد 4 وقمت برسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي ووقفت  
> لاني حاس اني تايه .. 
> كمبتدئ هل هناك استراتيجية بسيطة اقدر امشي عليها حتى اخذ على السوق   
> ويعطيكم الف عافية

 تفضل طريقتين بسيطة  وناجحة إن شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31493.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=12955

----------


## sunmoon_44

شارت يومي .. بصراحة شارت سريع ههههههه  
يعطيك العافية .. على الرد  السريع ورفع الله قدرك  
جاري التطبيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> عندي ســـؤال أريد له حل 
> الميتاترادر لمعضم الشركات يعمل بنفس الوقت عندي أي الساعة الواحدة لتوقيت مصر يكون الوقت في الميتا ترادر واحدة أيضا...................!
> وجت شركات أخري توقيت الميتاترادر فيها بــ GMT.............! 
> هذا يعني أن بداية يوم جديد لدي الشركات الأولي هو 0:00 بتوقيت القاهرة في مصر
> و بداية يوم جديد للتي تعمل بتوقيت GMT هو 0:00 بتوقيت GMT 
> ما هو التوقيت الصحيح علما بأن هذا التضارب في التوقيت سيؤدي الي اختلاف في قيم الفتح و الغلق و أعلي سعر وأقل سعر للعملات في الديلي وهذه القيم مهمة جدا علي حسب علمي مثل تحديد قيم الدعم والمقاومة  
> كما أني قرأت في أحد المواضيع (المحلل الرقمي) انهم يأخذون الديلي من شركة ويندسور قمت بفتح حساب ديمو مع هذه الشركة فوجتها أيضا تعمل بنفس توقيتي مصر ؟
> هل هذه الشركات تعمل بتوقيت كل شخص بأختلاف البلد أيضا أي اني لو كنت في الكويت لاصبح توقيت الميتاترادر هو توقيت الكويت .............!
> ...

 احبائى اعتذر عن التأخير ز اشكر اخى ابو محمود لتنبيهى  جزاه الله كل خير  اخى الكريم حسام  كل شركة تعمل بتوقيت بلدها  الذى قد يتاسب مصر او لا يناسب  و هذا التوقيت لا يختلف من بلد الى بلد  بل هو ثابت ثبات سيرفر الشركة  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعض من جمايلك علينا أحاول أساعد على قد المعرفة وياليت كمان الشباب يعطوا دقايق من وقتهم في اليوم يكسبوا الأجر في إفادة الأخوان الجدد ...

   ربنا يخليك اخويا شارت يومى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اذا كان حسابى الف دولار ما هى افضل رافعه لى وبكام تكون النقطه فى العقد هل تكون 1 دولار او اقل وهل اتاجر ب 5% من راس المال ولا ب 10% من راس المال لقد قرأت مواضيع كثيره فى المنتدى ولكن اريد رأيك الشخصى يا استاذ احمد حنفى من واقع تجاربك؟

  الاخت / ام صلاح الدين  خذيها نصيحة اب  افضل رافعة هى 1:200  بعقود مصغرة  العقد 10000 وحدة عملة  تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال :  
> انا فتحت البرنامج وفتح الميتا تراد 4 وقمت برسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي ووقفت  
> لاني حاس اني تايه .. 
> كمبتدئ هل هناك استراتيجية بسيطة اقدر امشي عليها حتى اخذ على السوق   
> ويعطيكم الف عافية

  
اتفضل يا عم https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html 
الرابط ده ابدء منه

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> الاخت / ام صلاح الدين  خذيها نصيحة اب  افضل رافعة هى 1:200  بعقود مصغرة  العقد 10000 وحدة عملة   تقديرى و احترامى

 سيدى الفاضل لو استخدمت رافعه ماليه 1:200 هيكون المارجن المحجوز كام لكل صفقه واتاجر بكام فى الميه من راس المال وده هيكون لكل الصفقات المفتوحه وانقطه فى العقد هتكون بدولار ولا اقل؟

----------


## أبومحمود

> ربنا يخليك اخويا شارت يومى

 أهلاً   أستاذي    وربنا  يكسبنا وأياكم وجميع الأخوان   رضاه عنا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سيدى الفاضل لو استخدمت رافعه ماليه 1:200 هيكون المارجن المحجوز كام لكل صفقه واتاجر بكام فى الميه من راس المال وده هيكون لكل الصفقات المفتوحه وانقطه فى العقد هتكون بدولار ولا اقل؟

   الاخت الكريمة  سيكون الهامش حوالى 50 $  و يكون النقطة بدولار تقريبا  و ممكن الدخول فى اى عدد من الصفقات بشرط هام جدا  الا يزيد الاستوب لوس عن 100 $ لكل العقود المفتوحة   و اكرر    لكل العقود المفتوحة   يعنى لو عقدين يبقى استوب كل عقد 50  و هكذا

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

كيف احدد عدد العقود على برنامج التريد? وعادة فى برنامج التريد بيخلى النقطة بعشرة كيف اخلى النقطه بدولار؟

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخونا الاستاذ احمد
ارجوا منك التفضل بالاجابة على سؤالي ، هل يوجد في مصر اي مشكله لسحب الاموال من شركات الفوركس ، واي البنوك افضل ان وجد ، 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## sunmoon_44

شارت يومي : يعطيك العافية على المجهود وجزاك الله خير 
أ احمد حنفي : احس ان الروح تستعيد قواها بوجودك منور ياعم وعودة محمودة

----------


## sunmoon_44

اريد ان اطبق طريقة استراتيجية موفينج 55 ولذلك :  - اريد مؤشر موفنج  EMA 55+ طريقة تركيبه + نبذه موجزه عن المؤشر   - كمبتدى يتدرب على حساب ديمو هل تنصحوني بـ باوند دولار ؟  يعطيكم العافية وبارك الله جهودكم ،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف احدد عدد العقود على برنامج التريد? وعادة فى برنامج التريد بيخلى النقطة بعشرة كيف اخلى النقطه بدولار؟

   الاخت الكريمة  برنامج التريد للتدريب فقط  عليك بفتح حساب فى شركة مضمونة مثل فكسول  و ستجدى الاجابة على كل تسأولاتك  ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخونا الاستاذ احمد
> ارجوا منك التفضل بالاجابة على سؤالي ، هل يوجد في مصر اي مشكله لسحب الاموال من شركات الفوركس ، واي البنوك افضل ان وجد ، 
> وجزاك الله خير

  اخى عاطف  لا يوجد مشكلة فى سحب الاموال  و افضل طريقة للتحويل  اما فيزا انترنت بنك مصر  او حساب دولارى فى البنك الاهلى المصرى  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شارت يومي : يعطيك العافية على المجهود وجزاك الله خير 
> أ احمد حنفي : احس ان الروح تستعيد قواها بوجودك منور ياعم وعودة محمودة

 اشكرك اخى الكريم  ده بس من ذوقك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اريد ان اطبق طريقة استراتيجية موفينج 55 ولذلك :  - اريد مؤشر موفنج EMA 55+ طريقة تركيبه + نبذه موجزه عن المؤشر   - كمبتدى يتدرب على حساب ديمو هل تنصحوني بـ باوند دولار ؟  يعطيكم العافية وبارك الله جهودكم ،،،

  
اخى الكريم 
انصحك بالتجارة فى كل عملة و لا تخشى شئ 
الا ان تستقر انت نفسيا على عملة مناسبة 
بالنسبة للمتوسط 
الاستاذ سمير شارح الموضوع هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31493.html 
و الصور تدلك على تركيب المؤشر اتفضل

----------


## sunmoon_44

ركبت المؤشر الحمد لله .. ولكن عندما وضعت بالاعددات 55  صار هناك فرق كبير وعندما اعدته الى 14  تغير ايضاا  
لان الاستاذ سمير كان يتحدث عن الباوند دولار .. وانا طبقته على اليورو دولار    
استاذ احمد : الله يبارك فيك وفي انفاسك .. مجهود استقل عنده الثناء ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ركبت المؤشر الحمد لله .. ولكن عندما وضعت بالاعددات 55 صار هناك فرق كبير وعندما اعدته الى 14 تغير ايضاا  
> لان الاستاذ سمير كان يتحدث عن الباوند دولار .. وانا طبقته على اليورو دولار    
> استاذ احمد : الله يبارك فيك وفي انفاسك .. مجهود استقل عنده الثناء ..

 طيب التزم بطريقة الاستاذ سمير  لانه استاذنا كلنا

----------


## hatem hossny

> اخى عاطف  لا يوجد مشكلة فى سحب الاموال  و افضل طريقة للتحويل  اما فيزا انترنت بنك مصر  او حساب دولارى فى البنك الاهلى المصرى   تقبل ودى

 طيب ينفع بنك hsbc+فبزا عادية{المعادي}.  شكرااا.

----------


## sunmoon_44

اليوم تعبت الاساتذة بالاسئلة ؟؟؟  ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
س : عندما نتكلم نقول شارت دايلي او شارت 4 ساعات او شارت ساعة  
ماذا يحدث خلال كل فترة ؟؟؟ لماذا مقسمة ومجزأة ؟   
س: سؤالي يدور حول الرسمة بتاع الشارت  :Doh:  
هل المؤشر ياخذ دورته او يكمل مسيرته كل يوم اي انه جامد لا يتحرك الا يوميا ... مع العلم انه شارت الساعة .. 
المقصود من السؤال   " انا انتظره لكي يصل 85  او ينزل الى مستوى 15 فهل انتظره خلال ساعه او اروح وانام وب :Idea: اكر اكمل هههههه

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

حبيب قلبى الغالى احمد باشا حنفى
اخوك وجارك يا غالى مزنوق ولقيت سعادك منور المنتدى قولت يا سبحان الله 
انا عارف انى مقصر لكن والله غصب عنى يا غالى وسوف اتصل بسعادك
مش حطول عليك لى سؤال على السريع
انا شغال على التريد والاخ بوحة منزل استراتيجية وبيقول الملفات فى المرفقات
اجى احمل وبعدين افتح تظهر ايقونة مربعة وداخلها حرف e أدوس عليها علشان تفتح ما تفتحش
مش عارف بقى دا عيب اة بالظبط ارجوك يا غالى خليك معايا واحدة واحدة اخوك ضعيف فى التعامل مع التكنولوجيا الحديثة وعاوز اشتغل مع بوحة فى الاستراتجية دى ولك ودى يا غالى ومحبتى اخوك الصغير مصطفى

----------


## خا9لد

اخي جزاك الله خير على الموضوع 
ابي شركة وساطه تنصحني فيها 
للمعلوميه انا الان في fxcm

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي جزاك الله خير على الموضوع 
> ابي شركة وساطه تنصحني فيها 
> للمعلوميه انا الان في fxcm

 الاخ الكريم fxcm شركة طيبة و انا اتعامل معها  اذا كان لابد من التغير  ممكن  فكسول  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حبيب قلبى الغالى احمد باشا حنفى
> اخوك وجارك يا غالى مزنوق ولقيت سعادك منور المنتدى قولت يا سبحان الله 
> انا عارف انى مقصر لكن والله غصب عنى يا غالى وسوف اتصل بسعادك
> مش حطول عليك لى سؤال على السريع
> انا شغال على التريد والاخ بوحة منزل استراتيجية وبيقول الملفات فى المرفقات
> اجى احمل وبعدين افتح تظهر ايقونة مربعة وداخلها حرف e أدوس عليها علشان تفتح ما تفتحش
> مش عارف بقى دا عيب اة بالظبط ارجوك يا غالى خليك معايا واحدة واحدة اخوك ضعيف فى التعامل مع التكنولوجيا الحديثة وعاوز اشتغل مع بوحة فى الاستراتجية دى ولك ودى يا غالى ومحبتى اخوك الصغير مصطفى

 يا عم مصطفى   انا تحت امرك   ابعت لى رابط الموضوع بتاع بوحة  و اسمع سلام كبير للشرابية   شارع الاليلى يعنى شارع حسنى   يعنى اشمغة و اسم الدلع شغا مغا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اليوم تعبت الاساتذة بالاسئلة ؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> س : عندما نتكلم نقول شارت دايلي او شارت 4 ساعات او شارت ساعة  
> ماذا يحدث خلال كل فترة ؟؟؟ لماذا مقسمة ومجزأة ؟   
> س: سؤالي يدور حول الرسمة بتاع الشارت  
> هل المؤشر ياخذ دورته او يكمل مسيرته كل يوم اي انه جامد لا يتحرك الا يوميا ... مع العلم انه شارت الساعة .. 
> المقصود من السؤال " انا انتظره لكي يصل 85 او ينزل الى مستوى 15 فهل انتظره خلال ساعه او اروح وانام وباكر اكمل هههههه

 الاخ الكريم
بص بقى علشان تبقى عارف  
شارت الساعة معناه ان كل شمعة تمثل حركة السعر خلال ساعة 
و شارت اليوم معناه  ان كل شمعة تمثل حركة السعر خلال يوم و هكذا  
بالنسبة للمؤشر  
تتم الحركة من 20 الى 80 مثلا فى فترة زمنية ما قد تطول او تقصر حسب حركة السعر 
ممكن فى يوم ممكن فى 10 ساعات  
الزمن غير محدد و لكن التغير مؤكد 
تقبل ودى

----------


## sunmoon_44

يعطيك الف ياعفية يا نجم .. شكرا استاذ احمد على المساعدة وعلى كل مداخلة

----------


## azoree

انا كنت عايز اسالم معاليك كام سؤال كدة
         *****(training stop)(market price move) فى برنامج فوكس ,....اريد ما المقصود بيهم وما هى وظيفتها(مع الشرح بالامثلة مع العلم انى قرات شرح البرنامج فى اكتر من مكان ولم افهمة).....كنت عايز اعرف كيفية تحديد قيمة الثفقة انتوا تقولوا 5%و10%لا اكثر بس انا مش عارف احددها فين عند قيامى بتفعيل الصفقةاو مثلا فيمة المتاجرة 50 او 100 دولار مش لاقى ومش فاهم الصفقة بتتعمل ازاى.....
               ارجو الرد للاهمية وشكرا لمعاليك لسعة صدرك :Thumb:

----------


## Firas

الاخ احمد حنفي 
عندي سؤال محيرني عن خطوط فايوبنشي هنالك اكثر من موضوع رائع تحدث عنها و لكن لم اجد فيها جواب لسؤالي 
انفرض ان قمت برسم الخطوط على شارت 4 ساعه  و بعد ذلك قمت بتغير الشارت الى شارت 1 ساعه هل يجب ان اقوم برسم الخطوط من جديد على شارت 1 ساعه 
و شكرا لك مقدما

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33126.html
اليك رابط الموضوع يا غالى  صبح صبح ونهارة زى الفل وجمعة مباركة
استاذى تذكرنى فى دعائك ربنا يخليك لى يا رب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعطيك الف ياعفية يا نجم .. شكرا استاذ احمد على المساعدة وعلى كل مداخلة

   جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا كنت عايز اسالم معاليك كام سؤال كدة
> *****(training stop)(market price move) فى برنامج فوكس ,....اريد ما المقصود بيهم وما هى وظيفتها(مع الشرح بالامثلة مع العلم انى قرات شرح البرنامج فى اكتر من مكان ولم افهمة).....كنت عايز اعرف كيفية تحديد قيمة الثفقة انتوا تقولوا 5%و10%لا اكثر بس انا مش عارف احددها فين عند قيامى بتفعيل الصفقةاو مثلا فيمة المتاجرة 50 او 100 دولار مش لاقى ومش فاهم الصفقة بتتعمل ازاى.....
> ارجو الرد للاهمية وشكرا لمعاليك لسعة صدرك

 جمعة مباركة  ممكن بع الصلاة ... نكمل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخ احمد حنفي 
> عندي سؤال محيرني عن خطوط فايوبنشي هنالك اكثر من موضوع رائع تحدث عنها و لكن لم اجد فيها جواب لسؤالي 
> انفرض ان قمت برسم الخطوط على شارت 4 ساعه و بعد ذلك قمت بتغير الشارت الى شارت 1 ساعه هل يجب ان اقوم برسم الخطوط من جديد على شارت 1 ساعه 
> و شكرا لك مقدما

 نعم تصلح اذا رسمت خطوط الفايبو على فريم ما  ستجد انها صالحة كخطوط دعم و مقاومة  على اى فريم اقل منها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33126.html
> اليك رابط الموضوع يا غالى صبح صبح ونهارة زى الفل وجمعة مباركة
> استاذى تذكرنى فى دعائك ربنا يخليك لى يا رب

 ماشى يا ريس  
نواصل بعد الصلاة

----------


## sunmoon_44

جمعة مباركة على الجميع اسأل الله ان يقسم لنا فيها من رحماته ومن اعطياته  
اسأل الله بحق هذه الليلة العظيمة ان يشفي كل مريض ويفك كل اسير وان لا يجعل بيننا محروم الا اعطاه ولا محزون الا اسعده وارضاه ولا مديونا الا لدينه قضاه ...   
احبتي اريد ان استفسر : 
صباح الجمعة دخلت واتضح ان السوق مغلق السؤال متى يغلق السوق ومتى يفتتح بتوقيت السعودية 
علما اني قرات مواضيع كثيرة عن فترات التداول ولم استوعب شي   
وفقكم الله ،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جمعة مباركة على الجميع اسأل الله ان يقسم لنا فيها من رحماته ومن اعطياته  
> اسأل الله بحق هذه الليلة العظيمة ان يشفي كل مريض ويفك كل اسير وان لا يجعل بيننا محروم الا اعطاه ولا محزون الا اسعده وارضاه ولا مديونا الا لدينه قضاه ...   
> احبتي اريد ان استفسر : 
> صباح الجمعة دخلت واتضح ان السوق مغلق السؤال متى يغلق السوق ومتى يفتتح بتوقيت السعودية 
> علما اني قرات مواضيع كثيرة عن فترات التداول ولم استوعب شي   
> وفقكم الله ،،،

 اخى الكريم  السوق يفتح 10 مساء يوم الاحد (بعض السيرفرات تبدء 12)  و يستمر بدون توقف حتى  الساعة 11 مساء الجمعة و ليس صباح الجمعة   كل هذا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azoree   _انا كنت عايز اسالم معاليك كام سؤال كدة
*****(training stop)(market price move) فى برنامج فوكس ,....اريد ما المقصود بيهم وما هى وظيفتها(مع الشرح بالامثلة مع العلم انى قرات شرح البرنامج فى اكتر من مكان ولم افهمة).....كنت عايز اعرف كيفية تحديد قيمة الثفقة انتوا تقولوا 5%و10%لا اكثر بس انا مش عارف احددها فين عند قيامى بتفعيل الصفقةاو مثلا فيمة المتاجرة 50 او 100 دولار مش لاقى ومش فاهم الصفقة بتتعمل ازاى.....
ارجو الرد للاهمية وشكرا لمعاليك لسعة صدرك_   
فى الرابط ده معنى  training stop  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html 
اما افضل شرح لرأس المال
قدمه استاذنا خليلو ابو علاء  
مرفق

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حبيب قلبى الغالى احمد باشا حنفى
> اخوك وجارك يا غالى مزنوق ولقيت سعادك منور المنتدى قولت يا سبحان الله 
> انا عارف انى مقصر لكن والله غصب عنى يا غالى وسوف اتصل بسعادك
> مش حطول عليك لى سؤال على السريع
> انا شغال على التريد والاخ بوحة منزل استراتيجية وبيقول الملفات فى المرفقات
> اجى احمل وبعدين افتح تظهر ايقونة مربعة وداخلها حرف e أدوس عليها علشان تفتح ما تفتحش
> مش عارف بقى دا عيب اة بالظبط ارجوك يا غالى خليك معايا واحدة واحدة اخوك ضعيف فى التعامل مع التكنولوجيا الحديثة وعاوز اشتغل مع بوحة فى الاستراتجية دى ولك ودى يا غالى ومحبتى اخوك الصغير مصطفى

  
يا عمنا التمبلت شغالة و زى العسل  افتح برنامج التريد  لا تدخل فى اكسبيرتس  ادخل مباشرة على templates  و انسخ التمبلت فيها 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## sunmoon_44

:Thumb:  صح شكرا

----------


## خا9لد

تسلم اخوي ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صح شكرا

 تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تسلم اخوي ويعطيك العافيه

   جزاك الله خير اخويا خالد

----------


## azoree

> اخى الكريم  السوق يفتح 10 مساء يوم الاحد (بعض السيرفرات تبدء 12)  و يستمر بدون توقف حتى  الساعة 11 مساء الجمعة و ليس صباح الجمعة   كل هذا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة  تقبل ودى

  
سؤال لى معاليك:س:ماهى افضل مواعيد للمضرابة او دخول السوق او اقتناص فرص وقت يكون امان. :Thumb:

----------


## azoree

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azoree   _انا كنت عايز اسالم معاليك كام سؤال كدة_ _*****(training stop)(market price move) فى برنامج فوكس ,....اريد ما المقصود بيهم وما هى وظيفتها(مع الشرح بالامثلة مع العلم انى قرات شرح البرنامج فى اكتر من مكان ولم افهمة).....كنت عايز اعرف كيفية تحديد قيمة الثفقة انتوا تقولوا 5%و10%لا اكثر بس انا مش عارف احددها فين عند قيامى بتفعيل الصفقةاو مثلا فيمة المتاجرة 50 او 100 دولار مش لاقى ومش فاهم الصفقة بتتعمل ازاى....._ _ارجو الرد للاهمية وشكرا لمعاليك لسعة صدرك_   
> فى الرابط ده معنى training stop  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html 
> اما افضل شرح لرأس المال
> قدمه استاذنا خليلو ابو علاء  
> مرفق

 بعد السلام والتحية على معاليك بدى 5اسالة  
س1-بالنسبة(trade size) اة الفرق لو دخلت بحساب حقيقى وبين لو دخلت بحساب اكبر او قريب او مناسب من الحقيقى....وهل يعتبر قرض ....وهل توجد فية خطورة؟؟؟؟  
س2- ما هى فائدة الرافعة؟وهل 1:50 افضل ام 1:400 وما الفرق؟  
س3-لو افترضنا ان الحساب 800 ونخاطر ب5% = 40$ وحجم مناسب 1000 على usd chfالمبلغ المحجوز سيكون 2.5 $ 40/2.5=16 عقد.......ماهى فائدة تحدد عدد العقود وما الفرق لو دخلت عقد واحد او 16 عقد؟؟؟؟ام مجرد حساب للمخاطرة وادخل على الى انا عايزة؟؟؟ 
س4- معاليك بتستخدم كام نقطة فى trailing stop 50 مثلا ولا هى نسبة وتناسب  
س5معاليك بتحدد الاستوب على اساس اة وانت بتفض اة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد السلام والتحية على معاليك بدى 5اسالة  
> س1-بالنسبة(trade size) اة الفرق لو دخلت بحساب حقيقى وبين لو دخلت بحساب اكبر او قريب او مناسب من الحقيقى....وهل يعتبر قرض ....وهل توجد فية خطورة؟؟؟؟  
> س2- ما هى فائدة الرافعة؟وهل 1:50 افضل ام 1:400 وما الفرق؟  
> س3-لو افترضنا ان الحساب 800 ونخاطر ب5% = 40$ وحجم مناسب 1000 على usd chfالمبلغ المحجوز سيكون 2.5 $ 40/2.5=16 عقد.......ماهى فائدة تحدد عدد العقود وما الفرق لو دخلت عقد واحد او 16 عقد؟؟؟؟ام مجرد حساب للمخاطرة وادخل على الى انا عايزة؟؟؟ 
> س4- معاليك بتستخدم كام نقطة فى trailing stop 50 مثلا ولا هى نسبة وتناسب  
> س5معاليك بتحدد الاستوب على اساس اة وانت بتفض اة

  بص يا عم كريم  واحدة واحدة  بالنسبة trade size الحساب التجريبى مطابق للحساب الحقيقى تماما غير انه يكون على سيرفر اخر فى ما عدا هذا هما متطابقان   الرافعة هى القرض و اجمل شرح للرافعة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=208511&postcount=28   لما تقرأ موضوع الرافعة هتعرف ان المبلغ المحجوز مرتبط بالرافعة   فمثلا اذا كان العقد مصغر 10000 وحدة  اذا كانت الرافعة 1:100 يكون المبلغ المحجوز 100 $ تقريبا  و اذا كانت الرافعة 1:200 يكون المبلغ المحجوز 50$ تقريبا  و هكذ  الوقف  المتحرك انا نادرا ما استخدمه  تحديد استوب لوز يرجع للاستراتيجية و حنكة المضارب  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال لى معاليك:س:ماهى افضل مواعيد للمضرابة او دخول السوق او اقتناص فرص وقت يكون امان.

 اكثر الاوقات نشاطا   من 9 صباحا الى 7 مساء

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

لما نقول الولايات المتحدة كام ولاية يبقى لازم نقول الشرابية اصغر ولاية فيها اشمغة والواد بوش بيهدد وبيقول حخليها درمغة بس دى كذاب وما لوش لازمة وانزل بالصعيدى واحمد باشا حنفى والناس الا معاة شمعة المتداول العربى ولما نقول فوركس او بورصة العملات الدولية  نقول عالطول احمد باشا حنففففففففففففففففى عالطول السلام
صبح صبح
استاذى الغالى لما تخلص الفترة التجربية بتاعت برنامج التريد ارجع تانى واملاء الصفحة بتاعت البريد الالكترونى
واسم البلد والكلام الفاضى دا ولا اعمل اة ولا اة

----------


## مصطفى محمد صالح

لما نقول الولايات المتحدة كام ولاية يبقى لازم نقول الشرابية اصغر ولاية فيها اشمغة والواد بوش بيهدد وبيقول حخليها درمغة بس دى كذاب وما لوش لازمة وانزل بالصعيدى واحمد باشا حنفى والناس الا معاة شمعة المتداول العربى ولما نقول فوركس او بورصة العملات الدولية نقول عالطول احمد باشا حنففففففففففففففففى عالطول السلام
صبح صبح
استاذى الغالى لما تخلص الفترة التجربية بتاعت برنامج التريد ارجع تانى واملاء الصفحة بتاعت البريد الالكترونى
واسم البلد والكلام الفاضى دا ولا اعمل اة ولا اة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لما نقول الولايات المتحدة كام ولاية يبقى لازم نقول الشرابية اصغر ولاية فيها اشمغة والواد بوش بيهدد وبيقول حخليها درمغة بس دى كذاب وما لوش لازمة وانزل بالصعيدى واحمد باشا حنفى والناس الا معاة شمعة المتداول العربى ولما نقول فوركس او بورصة العملات الدولية نقول عالطول احمد باشا حنففففففففففففففففى عالطول السلام
> صبح صبح
> استاذى الغالى لما تخلص الفترة التجربية بتاعت برنامج التريد ارجع تانى واملاء الصفحة بتاعت البريد الالكترونى
> واسم البلد والكلام الفاضى دا ولا اعمل اة ولا اة

 ايوة يا باشا املا الصفحة من جديد ................ و عيش  و اسمع سلام تلاتات تلاتات   من الشرابية لحمام التلات

----------


## عزوبي مفلس

> أتفضل أخي   شرح مبسط لبعض المؤشرات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html
> تمام تابع في  التراد4    ونفذ العمليات في برنامج أفكسول
> برضة الرابط  العام  فيه أشياء مفيده https://forum.arabictrader.com/f14.html

 الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخوي شارت يومي  صراحة وقفتك مع اخوانك تستاهل عليها حبة راس

----------


## sunmoon_44

صبااااااااااح الفل والياسمين والكادي معااهم   
عندي سؤال : لو اتاجر بحساب حقيقي اسلامي مصغر  .. ونفرض باني دخلت صفقة ومنتظر هدفي ولم يتحقق ... فاذا انتظرته يوم او اثنين .. فهل يكون ربا ؟    :Drive1:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> صبااااااااااح الفل والياسمين والكادي معااهم   
> عندي سؤال : لو اتاجر بحساب حقيقي اسلامي مصغر .. ونفرض باني دخلت صفقة ومنتظر هدفي ولم يتحقق ... فاذا انتظرته يوم او اثنين .. فهل يكون ربا ؟

 اخى الكريم  انا لست اهلا للفتوى... و لكن هى وجهه نظرى  الحساب الاسلامى لا يوجد عليه فوائد ربوية  اذا مهما انتظرت العملية لا يوجد فوائد  اذا لا يوجد مشكلة   هذا و الله اعلم

----------


## combo

أخى الأستاذ أحمد حنفى 
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل
أنا أسمع أن السكابلنج تعنى المضاربة السريعة وأن بعض شركات الوساطة ترفض قيام العملاء بمثل هذه العمليات السريعة 
فهل معنى السكابلنج هو حصول المتاجر على عدد نقاط قليل , أم هو فتح وأغلاق الصفقة بسرعة بغض النظر عن عدد النقاط المحققة؟ 
وهل توافق شركة fxsol على هذا النوع من المتاجرة ؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أخى الأستاذ أحمد حنفى 
> أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل
> أنا أسمع أن السكابلنج تعنى المضاربة السريعة وأن بعض شركات الوساطة ترفض قيام العملاء بمثل هذه العمليات السريعة 
> فهل معنى السكابلنج هو حصول المتاجر على عدد نقاط قليل , أم هو فتح وأغلاق الصفقة بسرعة بغض النظر عن عدد النقاط المحققة؟ 
> وهل توافق شركة fxsol على هذا النوع من المتاجرة ؟

   هو فتح و اغلاق الصفقات بسرعه فى اوقات الذروة لا اعتقد ان موضوع السكالب بقى مشكله لشركات الوساطه فالديلنج ديسك تدرب عليهم كويس   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## combo

> هو فتح و اغلاق الصفقات بسرعه فى اوقات الذروة لا اعتقد ان موضوع السكالب بقى مشكله لشركات الوساطه فالديلنج ديسك تدرب عليهم كويس    ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا أخى وليد لأهتمامك

----------


## وليد الحلو

> شكرا أخى وليد لأهتمامك

 على الرحب و السعه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخويا وليد 
اشكرك لاهتمامك  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## وليد الحلو

> اخويا وليد 
> اشكرك لاهتمامك  
> بارك الله فيك

 يا باشا بنحاول نساعد على قد ما نقدر  بس مهما عملنا تواجدك الاقوى و الدائم   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## sunmoon_44

شايفكم ...ياعيني .. استاذ بيغازل استاذ ...   
ياريت بس احد يخبرني عن سعر النقطة في الحساب الصغير وهل تختلف من عملة لعملة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شايفكم ...ياعيني .. استاذ بيغازل استاذ ...   
> ياريت بس احد يخبرني عن سعر النقطة في الحساب الصغير وهل تختلف من عملة لعملة

 سعر النقط فى المصغر هى 1\10 من العادى لو العادى 10 $ المصغر 1 $  و هى تختلف من عملة لعملة  انظر المرفق يا باشا

----------


## abo azam

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مبتدئ وأسئل عن اسماء الاسواق واوقاتها حسب توقيت مكه المكرمه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## abo azam

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا مبتدئ وأسئل عن اسماء الاسواق واوقاتها حسب توقيت مكه المكرمه 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 يأخواني ما في أحد يجاوب على سؤالي او لازم اكون عضو معروف ليتم الرد علي

----------


## faissal

احم احم رز بلحم 
حبيت ان اسلم على استاذي احمد ورمضان كريم على الجميع ان شاء الله
وكده بيكون مر سنه تقريبا على مدرسة ودورة  الاحتراف التي بدانا منها ولله الحمد وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
ولكم الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html 
ويكون قد مر تقريبا سنتين على منين نبتدي الحكايه
ولكم الرابط للتذكرة لمن دخل على الخط معنا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## faissal

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا مبتدئ وأسئل عن اسماء الاسواق واوقاتها حسب توقيت مكه المكرمه 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

  

> يأخواني ما في أحد يجاوب على سؤالي او لازم اكون عضو معروف ليتم الرد علي

 بشكل مختصر 
سوق اسيا
سوق اوربا
سوق امريكا 
طبعا في اسيا هنا اسواق كثيرة مثا سوق طوكيو وهونغ غونغ لكن نحن نتكلم على اسواق اسيا بشكل عام 
السوق الاوروبي
مثلا سوق المانيا
وهناك سوق بريطلنيا او سميه بورصة لندن 
والسوق الامريكي نييورك وشيكاغوا وغيرها 
موضوع التوقيت حسب التوقيت السعودي تلقى الاجابه عنه من الاخوة ان شاء الله
اعتمد توقيت غرينتش واحسب الفارق الزمني بينه وبين مكان اقامتك وان شاء الله اكون اجبت على شئ من بعض استفساراتك 
هذا الذي اعرفه مثلك بشكل عام

----------


## أبومحمود

> يأخواني ما في أحد يجاوب على سؤالي او لازم اكون عضو معروف ليتم الرد علي

 
لا يا أخي على عينا وراسنا    بس كنا أجازات من السوق  وجوابك مفصل في الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...16&postcount=2

----------


## abo azam

> بشكل مختصر 
> سوق اسيا
> سوق اوربا
> سوق امريكا 
> طبعا في اسيا هنا اسواق كثيرة مثا سوق طوكيو وهونغ غونغ لكن نحن نتكلم على اسواق اسيا بشكل عام 
> السوق الاوروبي
> مثلا سوق المانيا
> وهناك سوق بريطلنيا او سميه بورصة لندن 
> والسوق الامريكي نييورك وشيكاغوا وغيرها 
> ...

  
اخي ( faissal ) اشكرك جزيل الشكر لما قمت به من توضيح واجتهاد  :Clap:

----------


## abo azam

> لا يا أخي على عينا وراسنا بس كنا أجازات من السوق وجوابك مفصل في الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...16&postcount=2

 تسلم لي (شارت يومي) ويسلم راسك وشكراُ على ردك الجميل وتنويري لما كنت ابحث عنه والله يعطيك العافيه ويجزيك خير الجزاء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يأخواني ما في أحد يجاوب على سؤالي او لازم اكون عضو معروف ليتم الرد علي

 اخويا ابو عزام  انت على عينى و راسى من فوق   و لكن تأخر الرد لانك لم ترسل سندوتش لحمة  لا اقصد  كنت فى اجازة و الاخوان فيصل و شارت يومى ما قصروا  اشكركم جميعا

----------


## أبومحمود

> اخويا ابو عزام  انت على عينى و راسى من فوق   و لكن تأخر الرد لانك لم ترسل سندوتش لحمة  لا اقصد  كنت فى اجازة و الاخوان فيصل و شارت يومى ما قصروا  اشكركم جميعا

 الساندويتش أخذته وحابعت اللحمه لفيصل   والغايب مالوش نايب

----------


## abo azam

> اخويا ابو عزام  انت على عينى و راسى من فوق   و لكن تأخر الرد لانك لم ترسل سندوتش لحمة  لا اقصد  كنت فى اجازة و الاخوان فيصل و شارت يومى ما قصروا   اشكركم جميعا

 يعطيك العافيه اخوي احمد لما تقدم من عون لأخوانك المبتدئين 
والأخوان فيصل وشارت يومي لم يقصروا ابدا وجزاكم الله خيراُ

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الساندويتش أخذته وحابعت اللحمه لفيصل والغايب مالوش نايب

 حلال عليك السندوتش  اخويا فيصل هيبعت لى بسبوسة بالقشطة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي احمد لما تقدم من عون لأخوانك المبتدئين 
> والأخوان فيصل وشارت يومي لم يقصروا ابدا وجزاكم الله خيراُ

   تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## wafai

السلام عليكم , استاذ حنفي ,  جزاك الله كل خير على الجهد الذي تبذله في خدمة اخوانك.منذ تعرفي الى عالم الفوركس وانا من  المتابعين لمسلسل " لكل مبتدىْ ....... واحببت ان اكون من الذين ترد عليهم واكسب شرف  ردك علي , سؤالي : بالنسبة لاسعار النفط عندما نريد ان تتابعهاا هل هي اسعار اوبك ام اسعار مزيج برنت ام اسعار نفط بحر الشمال او الخليج العربي . ؟  وبطريقك شي وصلة صغيرة لاسعار النفط بس تكون live chart . شكرا مرة ثانيه وكل رمضان  وانت بخير .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم , استاذ حنفي ,   جزاك الله كل خير على الجهد الذي تبذله في خدمة اخوانك.منذ تعرفي الى عالم الفوركس وانا من  المتابعين لمسلسل " لكل مبتدىْ ....... واحببت ان اكون من الذين ترد عليهم واكسب شرف  ردك علي , سؤالي : بالنسبة لاسعار النفط عندما نريد ان تتابعهاا هل هي اسعار اوبك ام اسعار مزيج برنت ام اسعار نفط بحر الشمال او الخليج العربي . ؟  وبطريقك شي وصلة صغيرة لاسعار النفط بس تكون live chart . شكرا مرة ثانيه وكل رمضان   وانت بخير .

 بل سؤالك هو الشرف لى و للموضوع غير اننى بكل اسف لا اعرف الاجابة على وجه التحديد ننتظر رد الخبراء

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم , استاذ حنفي ,  جزاك الله كل خير على الجهد الذي تبذله في خدمة اخوانك.منذ تعرفي الى عالم الفوركس وانا من  المتابعين لمسلسل " لكل مبتدىْ ....... واحببت ان اكون من الذين ترد عليهم واكسب شرف  ردك علي , سؤالي : بالنسبة لاسعار النفط عندما نريد ان تتابعهاا هل هي اسعار اوبك ام اسعار مزيج برنت ام اسعار نفط بحر الشمال او الخليج العربي . ؟  وبطريقك شي وصلة صغيرة لاسعار النفط بس تكون live chart . شكرا مرة ثانيه وكل رمضان  وانت بخير .

 على حسب علمي  أوبك لاتحدد الأسعار مباشرة   ولكن تحدد كميات الأنتاج  والتي تؤدي بالتالي لرفع أو خفض السعر حسب العرض والطلب  في أسواق البورصة   وتختلف الأسعار بين الأصناف   العربي الثقيل أو الخفيف   وبحر الشمال ومزيج برنت و  وست تكساس    وهذه وصلة قناة بلومبرج    أسعار الزيت الخام ( النفط )  من ضمنها
تحياتي

----------


## أبومحمود

ماعليش نسيت الوصلة  لينك بلومبرج  http://www.bloomberg.com/index.html?Intro=intro3

----------


## ahmed hanafy

مشكور اخويا شارت على هذه الاضافة الجميلة
و الشكر موصول لاخويا wafai 
على سؤاله المفيد

----------


## أبومحمود

ياعم مافيش بينا شكر   لوقعدت أقول لك شكراً   مش حايكفي سنه قدام  عن كل سؤال جاوبتني عليه أو حاجه أتعلمتها منك  .. الله يجزيك عنا كل خير

----------


## Walid Basset

تحيه طيبة ليك يا أحمد معلش انا بعيد شويه عن المنتدى اليومين دول
الله ينور يا زعيم
وكل سنه وانت طيب
رمضان كريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## azoree

ممكن اعرف مواعيد الفترات الاوربية والاسيوية ...الخ....بتوقيت مصر...مع زكر مالاحظات فى دخول الصفقات وافضل الاوقات....بالاضافة انا عايز اعرف مواعيد الاخبار  
****ياباشا انا كنت عايز اعرف ازاى احسب ال 5% او 10 % من الرصيد وعدد اللوتات براج التوضيح باستفاضة  
                       شكرا لى معاليك :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ياعم مافيش بينا شكر لوقعدت أقول لك شكراً مش حايكفي سنه قدام عن كل سؤال جاوبتني عليه أو حاجه أتعلمتها منك .. الله يجزيك عنا كل خير

 اخى الكريم / لا يوجد بين الاخوة شكر  يوجد سندوتشات لحمة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تحيه طيبة ليك يا أحمد معلش انا بعيد شويه عن المنتدى اليومين دول 
> الله ينور يا زعيم
> وكل سنه وانت طيب 
> رمضان كريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

 رمضان كريم .... و كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن اعرف مواعيد الفترات الاوربية والاسيوية ...الخ....بتوقيت مصر...مع زكر مالاحظات فى دخول الصفقات وافضل الاوقات....بالاضافة انا عايز اعرف مواعيد الاخبار  
> ****ياباشا انا كنت عايز اعرف ازاى احسب ال 5% او 10 % من الرصيد وعدد اللوتات براج التوضيح باستفاضة  
> شكرا لى معاليك

   توقيت مصر صيفى النيوزلاندى الساعة 10 مساء الاسترالى الساعة 12 مساء اليابانى الساعة 3 صباحا و الاوربى الساعة 10 صباحا و الامريكى 3 بعد الظهر  فى ما عدا السهو و الخطأ   الاخبار و مواعيدها موجودة فى الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/f19.html  اما حكاية رأس المال   افرض حسابك فيه 1000$  يبقى 10% 100 $  طيب اذا دخلت صفقة واحدة يبقى الاستوب بتاعها 100   و اذا دخلت 2 يبقى استوب كل واحدة 50 بحيث المجموع 100  و هكذا ..........  و تقبل ودى

----------


## wafai

> ماعليش نسيت الوصلة لينك بلومبرج  http://www.bloomberg.com/index.html?Intro=intro3

 السلام عليكم , شكرا Mr chart .

----------


## azoree

> توقيت مصر صيفى  النيوزلاندى الساعة 10 مساء الاسترالى الساعة 12 مساء اليابانى الساعة 3 صباحا و الاوربى الساعة 10 صباحا و الامريكى 3 بعد الظهر  فى ما عدا السهو و الخطأ   الاخبار و مواعيدها موجودة فى الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19  اما حكاية رأس المال   افرض حسابك فيه 1000$  يبقى 10% 100 $  طيب اذا دخلت صفقة واحدة يبقى الاستوب بتاعها 100   و اذا دخلت 2 يبقى استوب كل واحدة 50 بحيث المجموع 100  و هكذا ..........   و تقبل ودى

 طيب ياباشا لو عايز احسب اللوط احسبة ازاى ....يعنى اخش 1 ولا 10 لوط....معليش حتعبك معاية

----------


## sameer11

سؤال عرضي : ماهي أفضل شركة تسهل للعميل السحب من الأرباح ؟ وهل يفرق سحب مبلغ كبير ام صغير لديها ؟ ومامقدار العمولة البنكية ؟ وكم هي المده الطبيعيه لوصول المبلغ المسحوب لحسابك داخل السعودية ؟ واعذر إطالتي .

----------


## Abo Ali

السلام عليكم .. عايز أضيف مؤشر  الموفنج  على نفس  شاشة  الماكد  يعني عايزهم الأثنين مع بعض    و بعمل سحب واحطه على الماكد   لكن برضه بيظهر على  الشموع  ومايظهرش على الماكد    ممكن مساعدة من الأستاذ حنفي أو أي من الأخوة  الأفاضل  مشكورين

----------


## ابوحفص

بصراحة لا تزعلون مني عندي عدة اسئله وكثيره جدا
لكن ما راح اطرحها جميع بس ابطرح بعض منها ما هو واين نجده
1- البولنقر 
2- الموفنج افرج
3- الماكد 
معليش يا شباب حلمكم علي ولكن الله لا يحرمكم الاجر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب ياباشا لو عايز احسب اللوط احسبة ازاى ....يعنى اخش 1 ولا 10 لوط....معليش حتعبك معاية

 ما فيش تعب و لا حاجة   اذا كان الحساب 1000 $ يفضل ان تدخل 1 لوط   يعنى عقد مصغر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال عرضي : ماهي أفضل شركة تسهل للعميل السحب من الأرباح ؟ وهل يفرق سحب مبلغ كبير ام صغير لديها ؟ ومامقدار العمولة البنكية ؟ وكم هي المده الطبيعيه لوصول المبلغ المسحوب لحسابك داخل السعودية ؟ واعذر إطالتي .

 بدون مجاملة افضل الشركات هى فكسول و العمولة البنكية فى مصر من 20 - 40 $ اما المدة لا تزيد عن 5 ايام عمل تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم .. عايز أضيف مؤشر الموفنج على نفس شاشة الماكد يعني عايزهم الأثنين مع بعض و بعمل سحب واحطه على الماكد لكن برضه بيظهر على الشموع ومايظهرش على الماكد ممكن مساعدة من الأستاذ حنفي أو أي من الأخوة الأفاضل مشكورين

 بكل اسف  الموفينج لا يمكن تركيبه الا فى الشاشة الرئيسية تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بصراحة لا تزعلون مني عندي عدة اسئله وكثيره جدا
> لكن ما راح اطرحها جميع بس ابطرح بعض منها ما هو واين نجده
> 1- البولنقر 
> 2- الموفنج افرج
> 3- الماكد 
> معليش يا شباب حلمكم علي ولكن الله لا يحرمكم الاجر

   اتفضل يا باشا  كنز المؤشرات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html

----------


## Abo Ali

> بكل اسف  الموفينج لا يمكن تركيبه الا فى الشاشة الرئيسية تقبل ودى

 أستاذ أحمد   أنا شايفة  على الشارت مدمج  مع مع مؤشر  SMA  وحاولت وماعرفتش  لازم في طريقة  الناس عاملته أزاي    ياريت تحاول تشوف لي حل  أو أي حد من الأخوة لويعرف  ..

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> بكل اسف  الموفينج لا يمكن تركيبه الا فى الشاشة الرئيسية تقبل ودى

 استئذن الباشا الكبير ممكن ارد؟

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

طريقه تركيب الموفينج افريدج مع الماكد اهي بالصور

----------


## Abo Ali

مشكور أخويا هيمه   شرح واضح  وعرفت أضيف المؤشر    وشكراً لكل شخص يساعد المبتدئين بالرد  وشكراً لأستاذنا أحمد   صاحب الموضوع  لحبه الخير ومساعدته للجميع

----------


## faissal

> حلال عليك السندوتش  اخويا فيصل هيبعت لى بسبوسة بالقشطة

  
اتفضل عمو ان شاء الله تعجبك 
مع الوصفه والمقادير
المقادير: 
مقادير البسبوسة :
2بيض 
فنيليا 
1 كاس سكر 
ثلاث ارباع كاس زيت 
علبة روب واحدة 
1كاس سميد 
1 كاس جوز الهند 
1 ملعقة طعام بيكنغ باودر 
مقادير القشطة : 4
كاس ماء 
1 كاس حليب باودر
4 ملاعق طعام نشاء
1 ملعقة طعام سكر 
علبة كريمة حمراء واحدة 
القليل من الفنيليا   
الطريقة:  
البسبوسة :
- يوضع البيض والفنيليا بالخلاط لمدة 5 دقائق.
- ثم يضاف السكر والزيت والروب بالتدريج .
- وبالجانب الاخر يخلط كل من السميد وجوز الهند والبيكنغ باودر لوحدهم ثم يضافون الى الخليط السابق . 
القشطة :
- يوضع الماء والحليب والنشا والفنيليا والسكر على النار ويحرك باستمرار حتى يثخن
- ثم تضاف الكريمة الحمراء ويحرك حتى يصبح الخليط ثقيل . 
- يوضع ملعقتان من خليط البسبوسة في صينية الفرن ثم يوضع الحليب ويترك حتى يبرد ومن ثم يوضع باقي مقدار البسبوسة ونضعها بالفرن حتى تنضج ( نشعل الفرن من تحت فقط ) بعدها نخرجها ونتركها تبرد قليلاً ونرشها بالقطر . 
طريقة سريعة لعمل القطر : 
مقدارين من السكر + مقدار واحد من الماء +نصف ليمونة + قليل من الزعفران والهيل المطحون . 
يوضعون جميعهم على النار حتى تقلب مرة واحدة وترفع من على النار .

----------


## sameer11

أسألة معاملات بنكيه : ماهي أفضل شركة تسهل للعميل السحب من الأرباح بدون مشاكل ؟ وهل هناك فرق لدى شركة الوساطة عندما يكون المبلغ المسحوب كبير ؟ وماهي العمولة البنكيه على إجراء السحب ؟ وماهي المده الطبيعية لوصول المبلغ للحساب الداخلي ؟  وشكرا .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طريقه تركيب الموفينج افريدج مع الماكد اهي بالصور

  روعة  هيما معلومة جديدة و اول مرة اعرفها

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أسألة معاملات بنكيه : ماهي أفضل شركة تسهل للعميل السحب من الأرباح بدون مشاكل ؟ وهل هناك فرق لدى شركة الوساطة عندما يكون المبلغ المسحوب كبير ؟ وماهي العمولة البنكيه على إجراء السحب ؟ وماهي المده الطبيعية لوصول المبلغ للحساب الداخلي ؟ وشكرا .

 اتفضل يا باشا https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2477

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> روعة  هيما معلومة جديدة و اول مرة اعرفها

 تعليمك يا استاذنا

----------


## أرجوان

:Rose: مساء الورد  :Rose:   من فضلك ما معنى التالي : اللوت ستاندر ماركت شوت ميدو بوتوم نقطة إختبار التارجت   مرفق ساندويتش لحمه مع تحياتي: نسمة المنتدى  :009:  لقب جميل جداً من أستاذ كبير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مساء الورد   من فضلك ما معنى التالي : اللوت ستاندر  هو العقد العادى =100000 $ ماركت شوت   يمكن دوا كحة ميدو بوتوم  لا ارجو كتابة الكلمتين بحروف لاتينية نقطة إختبار   هى النقطة التى يعود السعر من عندها لاختبار دعم او مقاومة ما التارجت       هو الهدف او الربح المحقق   مرفق ساندويتش لحمه مع تحياتي: نسمة المنتدى  لقب جميل جداً من أستاذ كبير

 الاخت الكريمة / نسمة المنتدى  ارجو كتابة العبارة الثانية و الثالثة بحروف لاتينية  كما ارجوان يكون سندوتش اللحمة هبر هبر

----------


## أرجوان

> الاخت الكريمة / نسمة المنتدى      ارجو كتابة العبارة الثانية و الثالثة بحروف لاتينية   كما ارجوان يكون سندوتش اللحمة هبر هبر

 market shot Ithink it is medo or mido bottoms    thank you very much god bless you

----------


## mahmoudh7

ما هو القاب ؟؟؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ما هو القاب ؟؟؟

 تفضل يا أخى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=3749  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mahmoudh7

> تفضل يا أخى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=3749   ودى و تقديرى

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> market shot Ithink it is medo or mido bottoms    thank you very much god bless you

 الاخت الكريمة حتى بالانجليزى مش عارفهم  ننتظر رد الخبراء  تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> market shot Ithink it is medo or mido bottoms    thank you very much god bless you

   :Regular Smile:  الميدو بتوم هيا الدوبل بتوم وانا عارف انت قرأتها فين بالتحدبد اكيد فى موضوع اخونا أيمن العقرباوى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=32921 هو اللى بيدلع النماذج  :Icon31:   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## أرجوان

> الميدو بتوم هيا الدوبل بتوم  وانا عارف انت قرأتها فين بالتحدبد اكيد فى موضوع اخونا أيمن العقرباوى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=32921 هو اللى بيدلع النماذج    ودى و تقديرى

 أشكرك كثيراً أستاذ / وليد الحلو

----------


## أبومحمود

ميدو توب  وميدو بوتوم    زي ماقال المهندس وليد  كان في موضوع وصار فيه خلاف بوجهات النظر حول تسمية دبل توب أو دبل بوتوم  ماكانت القمم والقيعان متساوية  فسميت بميدو توب  تيمناً  بحبيبنا وأستاذنا مهنس ميدو  , الماركت شوت   هو طلب  شارت   ويستخدم مع بعض الشركات مثل  FXCM ومرفق صورة   ..  الأسئلة دي شكلها أختبارات ثانوية عامة  بره الميتاتريدر  !!!

----------


## أرجوان

> ميدو توب وميدو بوتوم زي ماقال المهندس وليد كان في موضوع وصار فيه خلاف بوجهات النظر حول تسمية دبل توب أو دبل بوتوم ماكانت القمم والقيعان متساوية فسميت بميدو توب تيمناً بحبيبنا وأستاذنا مهنس ميدو , الماركت شوت هو طلب شارت ويستخدم مع بعض الشركات مثل FXCM ومرفق صورة .. الأسئلة دي شكلها أختبارات ثانوية عامة بره الميتاتريدر !!!

    :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ما شاء الله  تفاعل مثمر و مفيد  اشكر كل من ساهم فيه  تصوروا انا حسابى مع fxcm  و لم انتبه لكلمة market shot

----------


## mohamad ali

عند حساب مع شركة FXCM     
هل يمكن استخدم برنامج التدوال الخاص بالشركة      
عن طريق االموبيل       
 او اجهزة اخري غير الكومبيوتر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عند حساب مع شركة FXCM  
> هل يمكن استخدم برنامج التدوال الخاص بالشركة  
> عن طريق االموبيل  
> او اجهزة اخري غير الكومبيوتر

 اتصل بالدعم الفنى للشركة 
من خلال موقعهم
تقبل ودى

----------


## businessman876

ممكن اشكر حضرتك على مجهودك الرائع اتى تبذله فى خدمة المبتدئين دون اى مقابل 
والله ياخى ما اجد كلمة شكر توافيك حقك
شرف كبير لى ان تقبلنى على ايميل حضرتك
ايميلى على الياهو
business_man670

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن اشكر حضرتك على مجهودك الرائع اتى تبذله فى خدمة المبتدئين دون اى مقابل 
> والله ياخى ما اجد كلمة شكر توافيك حقك
> شرف كبير لى ان تقبلنى على ايميل حضرتك
> ايميلى على الياهو
> business_man670

 وشرف لى ايضا  تمت الاضافة

----------


## ayas

السلام عليكم ورمضان كريم انشاءالله على الامه الاسلاميه جميعا..
اخواني لدي سؤال في برنامج التداول التابع لشركة fx sol لدي حساب تجريبي ولازلت مبتداء في هذا العالم الواسع .
سمعت كثيرا في المنتدى بالنصائح التي تقول لا تجازف باكثر من 10 او 5 % من راس المال.
سؤالي هوه كيف احدد ال 10% من حسابي حين اريد ان ادخل صفقه معينه؟؟
هل تتم بتحديد الرافعه الماليه ام بعدد وقيمة العقود؟؟
ارجو التوضيح بهذا الشان ولكم جزيل الشكر مره اخرى.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورمضان كريم انشاءالله على الامه الاسلاميه جميعا..
> اخواني لدي سؤال في برنامج التداول التابع لشركة fx sol لدي حساب تجريبي ولازلت مبتداء في هذا العالم الواسع .
> سمعت كثيرا في المنتدى بالنصائح التي تقول لا تجازف باكثر من 10 او 5 % من راس المال.
> سؤالي هوه كيف احدد ال 10% من حسابي حين اريد ان ادخل صفقه معينه؟؟
> هل تتم بتحديد الرافعه الماليه ام بعدد وقيمة العقود؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح بهذا الشان ولكم جزيل الشكر مره اخرى.

   كل سنة و انت طيب و رمضان كريم   اما حكاية رأس المال   افرض حسابك فيه 1000$  يبقى 10% 100 $  طيب اذا دخلت صفقة واحدة يبقى الاستوب بتاعها 100   و اذا دخلت 2 يبقى استوب كل واحدة 50 بحيث المجموع 100  و هكذا ..........  و تقبل ودى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورمضان كريم انشاءالله على الامه الاسلاميه جميعا..
> اخواني لدي سؤال في برنامج التداول التابع لشركة fx sol لدي حساب تجريبي ولازلت مبتداء في هذا العالم الواسع .
> سمعت كثيرا في المنتدى بالنصائح التي تقول لا تجازف باكثر من 10 او 5 % من راس المال.
> سؤالي هوه كيف احدد ال 10% من حسابي حين اريد ان ادخل صفقه معينه؟؟
> هل تتم بتحديد الرافعه الماليه ام بعدد وقيمة العقود؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح بهذا الشان ولكم جزيل الشكر مره اخرى.

  طلبك فى توقيعى يا أخى  الموضوع اللى اسمه (( خلاصه القول فى ادارة راس المال ))  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ayas

> طلبك فى توقيعى يا أخى   الموضوع اللى اسمه (( خلاصه القول فى ادارة راس المال ))   ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا اخ وليد وشكرا استاذ حنفي فعلا خير الكلام ما قل ودل تحياتي لكم وتقبلو ودي واحترامي.
رمضان كريم انشاءالله.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم جميعا طيبين

----------


## pal

> الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم جميعا طيبين

 وأنت بألف خير أخي العزيز أحمد , ورمضان كريم ..

----------


## أرجوان

> الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم جميعا طيبين

 وإنت بألف صحه وسلامه يارب .

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

عندي سؤال لاهل الخبرة ... ما المقصود بالسوينج ؟ وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منه في جني الارباح؟  :Drive1:

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

بالنسبة لشركة fxcm  
ماهى عمولة الايداع والسحب بالنسبة للحساب البنكى ؟   
وايضا بالنسبة لفيزا انترنت بنك مصر ؟  
وهل يوجد بها نظام الماستر كارد وماهى العمولة فى السحب والايداع ؟ 
معلش شوية اسئلة مركبة .... 
كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

الصفقة اليومية : هى التى تفتحها وتغلقها فى نفس اليوم 
الصفقة السوينجية : صفقة طويلة المدى 
يعنى ممكن تفتح الصفقة ولغاية ماييجى هدفك ممكن يوم ممكن اسبوع حسب حالة الزوج 
لكن طبعا اهدافها بتبقى كبيرة بعكس الصفقات اليومية ( السريعة)

----------


## ayas

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رمضان كريم عليكم انشاءالله.. 
اسمع كثيرا وخصوصا في استراتيجية الترند المكسور عن (نتظر اعادة اختبار الترند)
ماذا يقصد باعادة الاختبار لو سمحتم؟؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الصفقة اليومية : هى التى تفتحها وتغلقها فى نفس اليوم 
> الصفقة السوينجية : صفقة طويلة المدى 
> يعنى ممكن تفتح الصفقة ولغاية ماييجى هدفك ممكن يوم ممكن اسبوع حسب حالة الزوج 
> لكن طبعا اهدافها بتبقى كبيرة بعكس الصفقات اليومية ( السريعة)

 تصحيح بسيط يا عزيزى صفقات السوينج ليست Long Term Trading السوينج هى صفقات متوسطه المدى   و انتشر مسمى سوينج لانه كان حلقه الوصل ما بين مضاربين الانترا داى و مضاربين اللونج ترم  فاصبح كل منهم يحمل عقود سوينجية مع عقوده التى تعود على شراءها للحصول على محفظه متوازنه  اتمنى ان اكون وضحت   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندي سؤال لاهل الخبرة ... ما المقصود بالسوينج ؟ وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منه في جني الارباح؟

   تمت الاجابة يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بالنسبة لشركة fxcm  
> ماهى عمولة الايداع والسحب بالنسبة للحساب البنكى ؟ 40 $ تقريبا 
> وايضا بالنسبة لفيزا انترنت بنك مصر ؟ لا يوجد 
> وهل يوجد بها نظام الماستر كارد وماهى العمولة فى السحب والايداع ؟ 
> معلش شوية اسئلة مركبة .... 
> كل سنة وانت طيب

   تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> رمضان كريم عليكم انشاءالله.. 
> اسمع كثيرا وخصوصا في استراتيجية الترند المكسور عن (نتظر اعادة اختبار الترند)
> ماذا يقصد باعادة الاختبار لو سمحتم؟؟

 بعد كسر الترند او المقاومة  يحاول السعر الوصول لها و اعادة اختبارها مرة اخرى  هل ستصمد امامه ( يسمى اعادة اختبار)  ام لا تصمد و تكسر مرة اخرى ( يسمى اختراق)  تقبل ودى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

ممكن برنامج التريد جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## pal

> ممكن برنامج التريد جزاكم الله كل خير

 تفضلي أختي الكريمه   http://www.altrade.co.uk/forex-trading-platform.aspx

----------


## azoree

سؤال للمعاليك بس ارجو التوضيح بالرسم   هناك ثلاث خطوط موفينج تتميز بقوتها وهي خط 55 وخط 100 وخط 200   دى بيترسمو ازاى وفائدتهم اة    ارجو التوضبح             وكل سنة وانت طيب ياباشا

----------


## pal

> سؤال للمعاليك بس ارجو التوضيح بالرسم  هناك ثلاث خطوط موفينج تتميز بقوتها وهي خط 55 وخط 100 وخط 200   دى بيترسمو ازاى وفائدتهم اة   ارجو التوضبح  وكل سنة وانت طيب ياباشا

 تحت أمرك أخي الكريم   يتم التغيير الفتره فقط من 100 إلي 200 إلي 55 ويعطي كل واحد لون معين حتي تميز بينهم

----------


## azoree

> تحت أمرك أخي الكريم    يتم التغيير الفتره فقط من 100 إلي 200 إلي 55 ويعطي كل واحد لون معين حتي تميز بينهم

  
واة الفرق لو الموفنج 9/30  اخترقوا 100 او 200 او 50 هل بتزيد فورص انجاح الفرصة ارجو الرد 
****وعلى فكرة انا جين اسال هنا عشان انا عارف انك مشغول وزهات منى والعموم الف شكر بس ارجو التوضيح

----------


## pal

> واة الفرق لو الموفنج 9/30 اخترقوا 100 او 200 او 50 هل بتزيد فورص انجاح الفرصة ارجو الرد 
> ****وعلى فكرة انا جين اسال هنا عشان انا عارف انك مشغول وزهات منى والعموم الف شكر بس ارجو التوضيح

 الان مثلا بعد ان تم تقاطع الموفينج 9 , 30 وتم كسر الترند وتوجه المومنتم إلي الجهة المؤيده للفرصة , هنا نلاحظ جميع الشروط قد تحققت وكل شيء تمام , بعد هذا يجب النظر إلي خطوط الدعم والمقاومة التي تواجه السعر , لذلك تم وضع هذه الخطوط الثلاثه كخطوط دعم أو مقاومة وهذه كانت فكرت الأخ والأستاذ العزيز أبو روان وهو من رواد استراتيجية الترند المكسور , فمثلا تحققت جميع الشروط ولكن بعد كل هذه الشروط هناك خط موفينج 55 علي بعد 10 نقاط فهل ممكن أن أدخل الصفقة فممكن أن يرتد السعر من هذه المنطقة لذلك يجب ان أنتظر كسر هذا الخط ومن بعدها أدخل , لتكون الصفقة أكثر دقه وصوابا . وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## azoree

الف شكر يا pal  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## azoree

التوقيت الى موجود فى برنامج ميتا تريد 4 موافق لتوقيت اى بلد ....ارجو الرد

----------


## pal

> الف شكر يا pal

 لا شكر علي واجب أخي الكريم , وكما تلاحظ في المرفقة حيث تم الدخول علي الصفقة بعد أكتمال الشروط وكسر خط الموفينج 100 باللون البنفسجي , وتم تحقيق الربح وزياده من تلك المنطقة , وكان واجب علينا الخروج قبل منطقة الموفينج 200 (باللون الأزرق) , خوفا من أرتداد السعر. وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## azoree

> لا شكر علي واجب أخي الكريم , وكما تلاحظ في المرفقة حيث تم الدخول علي الصفقة بعد أكتمال الشروط وكسر خط الموفينج 100 باللون البنفسجي , وتم تحقيق الربح وزياده من تلك المنطقة , وكان واجب علينا الخروج قبل منطقة الموفينج 200 (باللون الأزرق) , خوفا من أرتداد السعر. وشكرا

  
يعنى انا بدخل الصفقة بعد اختراق موفنج 100 (سؤال :بعد كام نقطة من موفنج 100ولا المهم انة كسرة وخلاص )وبحدد لمت بروفت قبل موفنج 200 (قبل الموفنج 200 بكام نقطة ولا قبلها وخلاص)؟ 
ممكن تقولى توقيت الميتا تريد 4 تابع لاى بلد؟ 
***وهل انا كدة اعتبر صائد فرص وتحسبلى اصطياد اول فرصة هههههههه....بهرج طبعا   
            ارجو الرد يا باشا

----------


## pal

> يعنى انا بدخل الصفقة بعد اختراق موفنج 100 (سؤال :بعد كام نقطة من موفنج 100ولا المهم انة كسرة وخلاص )وبحدد لمت بروفت قبل موفنج 200 (قبل الموفنج 200 بكام نقطة ولا قبلها وخلاص)؟ 
> ممكن تقولى توقيت الميتا تريد 4 تابع لاى بلد؟ 
> ***وهل انا كدة اعتبر صائد فرص وتحسبلى اصطياد اول فرصة هههههههه....بهرج طبعا   
> ارجو الرد يا باشا

 إذا وجد في طريق السعر خط موفينج 55 أو 100 أو 200 , فربما تكون الفرصه مفتوحه أمامك ولا يوجد عائق في طريق السعر وفي بعض الأحيان تجد خط موفينج مثلا 55 علي بعد 20 نقطة , فلو دخلت بعد الكسر مباشرة , فأنك سوف تحقق ربحك وتخرج قبل وصولك لخط الموفينج , أما عن توقيت التريد  فليسه لي علم بنسبه لي أنظر لوقت الشمعة وأقوم بتغيير ساعة الكمبيوتر حتي تناسب وقت الشمعة في البرنامج وعلي هذا الأساس أعمل , وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> التوقيت الى موجود فى برنامج ميتا تريد 4 موافق لتوقيت اى بلد ....ارجو الرد

 اخى الكريم احنا نسينا الميتاتريدر كلنا شغالين التريد  ياريت تحمله و نبقى كلنا زى بعض   و لا انسى ان اشكر اخى pal   على ردوده الجميلة و اهتمامه بزملاءه

----------


## المستثمـر

السلام عليكم :
أخي الكريم أنا مبتدئ جدا جدا وأرجو المساعدة.
سؤالي هو : تأتيني رسائل من MIG investment على برنامج ميتاتريدر بها توصيات ولاحظت بها وجود الرموز MT و LT وغيرها وهذا نموذج من الرسالة الأخيرة: *EURO-DOLLAR* RESIS. / SUPPORT    Thu/Fri, Sep 14th  EUR-1.3885       Thursday 1.3925/ST/1.3855    Euro has made solid progress to the eventual 1.3980/MT/1.3720    1.4130 target. As initial 1.3920-80 res caps 1.4130/LT/1.3550    there is room for a minor pullback to the ----------------             1.3785-1.3800 area. Cont to buy dips as only a loss of the 1.3720 suggests an early and larger downside reversal أرجو من حضرتكم شرح لهذه الرسالة التي لم افهم منها شيء وهل هي مفيدة أم لا ؟؟؟  جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## المستثمـر

أستاذ أحمد حنفي ليه ما رديت على سؤالي ؟؟؟؟ أنا في انتظار ردك بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم :
> أخي الكريم أنا مبتدئ جدا جدا وأرجو المساعدة.
> سؤالي هو : تأتيني رسائل من MIG investment على برنامج ميتاتريدر بها توصيات ولاحظت بها وجود الرموز MT و LT وغيرها وهذا نموذج من الرسالة الأخيرة: *EURO-DOLLAR* RESIS. / SUPPORT Thu/Fri, Sep 14th EUR-1.3885 Thursday 1.3925/ST/1.3855 Euro has made solid progress to the eventual 1.3980/MT/1.3720 1.4130 target. As initial 1.3920-80 res caps 1.4130/LT/1.3550 there is room for a minor pullback to the ---------------- 1.3785-1.3800 area. Cont to buy dips as only a loss of the 1.3720 suggests an early and larger downside reversal أرجو من حضرتكم شرح لهذه الرسالة التي لم افهم منها شيء وهل هي مفيدة أم لا ؟؟؟  جزاكم الله الف خير

  
 اخى الكريم 
اعذرنى مش فاهم معنى الرموز دى  
اكتب سؤالك فى موضوع مستقل  
و ان شاء الله يتفاعل معك الشباب 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

حابه افتح حساب حقيقى مع شركة اف اكس سول عن طريق المنتدى ممكن الرابط

----------


## وليد الحلو

> حابه افتح حساب حقيقى مع شركة اف اكس سول عن طريق المنتدى ممكن الرابط

 تفضلى يا اختى راسلى الادارة على الايميل التالى   [email protected]  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اخى وليد الحلو هل هناك طريقه تضمن مكسب 30 نقطه يوميا تمشى مع الحسابات الصغيره 1000 دولار؟

----------


## mhemam2005

> اخى وليد الحلو هل هناك طريقه تضمن مكسب 30 نقطه يوميا تمشى مع الحسابات الصغيره 1000 دولار؟

 و انا كمان يا عمو وليد :Inlove:

----------


## wafai

السلام عليكم , انت فين ياستاذ حنفي اشتقنالك عندي طلب اذا بتسمح هل بمؤشر اضعه على الميتا                 يخبرني باسم الشمعة السابقة في التشارت مثلا هل هي شمعة hammer او                Doji اوinverted انعكاسيه او ..........                 مع الشكر الجزيل وان شاء الله صيام مقبول وافطار شهي وتراويح خاشعة .

----------


## wafai

> السلام عليكم , انت فين ياستاذ حنفي اشتقنالك عندي طلب اذا بتسمح هل بمؤشر اضعه على الميتا  يخبرني باسم الشمعة السابقة في التشارت مثلا هل هي شمعة hammer او Doji اوinverted انعكاسيه او ..........   مع الشكر الجزيل وان شاء الله صيام مقبول وافطار شهي وتراويح خاشعة .

  السلام عليكم , كلاكيت رقم 2 الا من مجيب .

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الكريم 
تأخرت عليك فى الرد لانى كنت ابحث فى الكرتونة على مثل هذا المؤشر  
فلم اجده بالرغم من انى سمعت به من قبل  
ننتظر تفاعل الاخوان 
تقبل ودى

----------


## أبومحمود

رمضان كريم أستاذ أحمد   ..  ورمضان كريم لصاحب السؤال   ولجميع الأخوان
مرفق  مجموعة مؤشرات تعطيك أسماء الشموع  إن شاء الله تفيدك ...

----------


## mohamad ali

لسلام عليكم   
هل جرب احد الاخوة  
هذا البرنامج  او يستطيع اعطائنا اي معلومات عن هذا البرنامج   
برنامج عرب اونلاين فوركس الالي       http://www.************/

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> رمضان كريم أستاذ أحمد .. ورمضان كريم لصاحب السؤال ولجميع الأخوان
> مرفق مجموعة مؤشرات تعطيك أسماء الشموع إن شاء الله تفيدك ...

 انا قلت الخبراء  و ها هو كبير الخبراء يقدم لنا الحل  مشكور اخى شارت يومى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لسلام عليكم 
> هل جرب احد الاخوة 
> هذا البرنامج او يستطيع اعطائنا اي معلومات عن هذا البرنامج 
> برنامج عرب اونلاين فوركس الالي      http://www.************/

 بكل اسف لم اسمع عنه

----------


## wafai

> رمضان كريم أستاذ أحمد .. ورمضان كريم لصاحب السؤال ولجميع الأخوان
> مرفق مجموعة مؤشرات تعطيك أسماء الشموع إن شاء الله تفيدك ...

  السلام عليكم , شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير .

----------


## أبومحمود

> انا قلت الخبراء  و ها هو كبير الخبراء يقدم لنا الحل  مشكور اخى شارت يومى

 
أيه ياعم الكلام الكبير  ده .. ربنا يكرمك بكل خير .. ويبارك لك .. كل يوم بنتعلم منك  مزيد من الأخلاقيات والتفاني في خدمة الأخوان ...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أيه ياعم الكلام الكبير ده .. ربنا يكرمك بكل خير .. ويبارك لك .. كل يوم بنتعلم منك مزيد من الأخلاقيات والتفاني في خدمة الأخوان ...

 جزاك الله كل خير يا باشا

----------


## أبومحمود

> و انا كمان يا عمو وليد

 
يسمح لي أستاذي وليد  بالرد  .. ليك يأخي  ولأم  صلاح الدين   .. يوجد في المنتدى بحمد الله  عدة  أستراتيجيات  وكلها مربحة وأكثر من ممتازة    والمهم وأولاً  وثانياً  وعاشراً  الألتزام  بها  وبأدرارة  رأس المال  .. ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر    استراتيجة الترند المكسور  بقيادة أستاذنا أبوعبدالله   خليك مع الساعة والأربع ساعات أسهل  وبالراحة .. وعندك الدايفرحنس  لمشرفنا الغالي   سمير  صيام     وعند   صبح صبح   لقلب المنتدى  أستاذنا ومعلمنا الكبير  بوحة    وعندك أستراتيجة هذا ماأرى   للأستاذ الكبير الدبعي ..وهذه على سبيل المثال لا الحصر . أختار اللي يعجبك منها تدرب عليها ديمو   ركز على تنفيذ التعليمات  بدقة   تلاقي  إن شاء الله  مئات  النقاط   ألله ألله  لاتنسونا  ولاتنسوهم من الدعاء   وبالتوفيق ..

----------


## hanymfm

الاستاذ احمد حنفى الكريم وبما اننا فى شهر الكرم طمعان فى سعتك  وعايز تولفة Moving Averae لفريم 30 دقيقة واخرى لفريم الساعة والاربعة ساعات  بس تكون خلاصة الخلاصة لانك عارف انهم كتير قوى وكل سنة وانت طيب  ويجعلة عامر

----------


## فارس النيلين

اخواني الاحباء انا مبتدى في عالم الفوركس و لو سمحتو عندي سوال بسيط
ما معنى دخول صفقة لونغ(long) و ما معنى دخول صفقة شورت (short) انا اعرف انه يجب ان اشتري عندمل ينزل السعر الى ادنى مستوياته و اتوقع له الصعود و لكن هل هناك طريقة اخرى للدخول؟
تقبلو تحياتي و دعواتي

----------


## أبومحمود

Long=شراء
short= بيع
دول الأساسيات  .. وبعدين في  بيع   أو  شراء   تحدد السعر وتحط الطلب في الأنتظار  ..
خذ الرابط ده  تلاقي فيه كل المعلومات المفيدة عن الفوركس https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1396.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ احمد حنفى الكريم وبما اننا فى شهر الكرم طمعان فى سعتك  وعايز تولفة Moving Averae لفريم 30 دقيقة واخرى لفريم الساعة والاربعة ساعات  بس تكون خلاصة الخلاصة لانك عارف انهم كتير قوى وكل سنة وانت طيب ويجعلة عامر

 اخى الكريم   هدية من كفر الهنادوة  مؤشر تقاطع المتوسطين 5 و 8  من صنع استاذنا الدكتور وليد  صالح لكل فريم  تقبل ودى

----------


## هيثم السعيد

الاخوه الافاضال ارجو المساعده 
انا من مصر وجديد فى عالم الفوركس ولقد تعلمت قليلا من خلال بعض الكتب مثل اسرار الفوركس وغيره وايضا اخذت دوره ليست كبيره فى التحليل الفنى كانت تقام فىاحدى الشركات فى مصر 
وقرات فى المنتدى بعض الاستراتجيات التى لا اعرفها  وفتحت حساب ديمو واشتغلت بناءا على توصيات مره واستراتجيات مره وهكذا المحصله ان الحساب حقق مكاسب   ولكن اصبت بتشتت 
الخلاصه افادتى ما هو الطريق الصحيح من اوله وما الشركه التى تنصحون بالتعامل معها وايضا ماالوقت المناسب لدخول هذا العالم 
ارجو من الاخ وليد الحلو والاخ احمد والخوه افادتى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

اذا عندى حساب الف دولار واستخدم رافعه ماليه 1:400 ماهى افضل نسبه من راس المال اتاجر بها؟ ولو فرضنا ان انا فتحه صفقة باوند دولار مثلا (كما نعلم ان النقطه للباوند دولار فى حساب الف دولار تساوى 1.0 دولار) هل افتح الصفقه بعشر عقود عشان اخلى محصلة النقطه الواحده تساوى 1 دولار؟ وهل ده معناه ان الاستوب بتاعى هيتقسم على العشر عقود؟ فمثلا لو الاستوب بتاعى 100 هقسمه على عشره؟

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اذا عندى حساب الف دولار واستخدم رافعه ماليه 1:400 ماهى افضل نسبه من راس المال اتاجر بها؟ ولو فرضنا ان انا فتحه صفقة باوند دولار مثلا (كما نعلم ان النقطه للباوند دولار فى حساب الف دولار تساوى 1.0 دولار) هل افتح الصفقه بعشر عقود عشان اخلى محصلة النقطه الواحده تساوى 1 دولار؟ وهل ده معناه ان الاستوب بتاعى هيتقسم على العشر عقود؟ فمثلا لو الاستوب بتاعى 100 هقسمه على عشره؟

 ما هو الحساب الذي تختارينه، قصدي 10000 أم 5000 دولار مثلا؟ حساب كبير= 100000 حساب صغير= 10000 أو 5000 حساب ميكرو = 1000

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> ما هو الحساب الذي تختارينه، قصدي 10000 أم 5000 دولار مثلا؟ حساب كبير= 100000 حساب صغير= 10000 أو 5000 حساب ميكرو = 1000

 ما شاء الله عليك اخى تريدر دائما متواجد للنفع الحساب الف دولار ميكرو طبعا النقطه تحسب ب 0.1 دولار فى الحاله دى اخلى الصفقه بعشر عقود عشان يكون محصلة النقطه الواحده 1 دولار ؟ وبالتالى الاستوب بتاعى مش هيقسم على عشره لانه ال 100 نقطه استوب فى الحساب الميكرو هيساوى 100*0.1*10 = 100 ؟ هل كلامى صحيح وما هى افضل رافعه لهذا الحساب وافضل نسبه من رأس المال اتاجر بها فى حالة لو خليت الصفقه بعشر عقود؟

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ما شاء الله عليك اخى تريدر دائما متواجد للنفع الحساب الف دولار ميكرو طبعا النقطه تحسب ب 0.1 دولار فى الحاله دى اخلى الصفقه بعشر عقود عشان يكون محصلة النقطه الواحده 1 دولار ؟ وبالتالى الاستوب بتاعى مش هيقسم على عشره لانه ال 100 نقطه استوب فى الحساب الميكرو هيساوى 100*0.1*10 = 100 ؟ هل كلامى صحيح وما هى افضل رافعه لهذا الحساب وافضل نسبه من رأس المال اتاجر بها فى حالة لو خليت الصفقه بعشر عقود؟

 أختي أم صلاح الدين لكي يسهل الأمر لابد من معرفة الستوب فالغالب 50 نقطة أو 100 لأن الأسعار تتحرك بسرعة.. لنختر مثلا الستوب 100 نقطة، في هذه الحالة مستعدة لخسارة 10 دولار لأن 100*0.10=10 و هي نسبة 1% من رأس المال.. 50 نقطة الستوب، في هذه الحالة مستعدة لخسارة 5 دولار لأن 50*0.10=5 دولار و هي نسبة 0.5% من رأس المال.. 25 نقطة الستوب، و في هذه الحالة مستعدة لخسارة 2.5 دولار و هي 0.25% من رأس المال.. و ممكن تحددين من الأول النسبة اللي تحبيها و تختارين على أساسها الستوب و الهدف.. أتمنى أكون أفدتك ان شاء الله..

----------


## aziz6565

اريد شرح ادخال امر ووضع ستوب لوز في  شركة sol 
مع الشكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخوه الافاضال ارجو المساعده 
> انا من مصر وجديد فى عالم الفوركس ولقد تعلمت قليلا من خلال بعض الكتب مثل اسرار الفوركس وغيره وايضا اخذت دوره ليست كبيره فى التحليل الفنى كانت تقام فىاحدى الشركات فى مصر 
> وقرات فى المنتدى بعض الاستراتجيات التى لا اعرفها وفتحت حساب ديمو واشتغلت بناءا على توصيات مره واستراتجيات مره وهكذا المحصله ان الحساب حقق مكاسب ولكن اصبت بتشتت 
> الخلاصه افادتى ما هو الطريق الصحيح من اوله وما الشركه التى تنصحون بالتعامل معها وايضا ماالوقت المناسب لدخول هذا العالم 
> ارجو من الاخ وليد الحلو والاخ احمد والخوه افادتى

  اخى الكريم  من هنا نبدء https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## المستثمـر

سؤال لو سمحتم:
عندما يكون السوق متوقف خلال السبت والأحد ... هل من الممكن لنا التدخل في الصفقات المفتوحة المبيتة من يوم الجمعة ، كأن نغير مثلا الستوب أو الليميت أم يجب علينا انتظار افتتاح السوق؟؟؟ 
سؤال ثاني لو ما فيها ازعاج:
ما الفرق بين buy limit و buy stop  فيما يخص الأوامر المعلقة؟
وشكرا لكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اريد شرح ادخال امر ووضع ستوب لوز في شركة sol 
> مع الشكر

 اتفضل يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال لو سمحتم:
> عندما يكون السوق متوقف خلال السبت والأحد ... هل من الممكن لنا التدخل في الصفقات المفتوحة المبيتة من يوم الجمعة ، كأن نغير مثلا الستوب أو الليميت أم يجب علينا انتظار افتتاح السوق؟؟؟  لا يمكن لازم السوق يفتح 
> سؤال ثاني لو ما فيها ازعاج:
> ما الفرق بين buy limit و buy stop فيما يخص الأوامر المعلقة؟
> وشكرا لكم

 ممكن بعد افطار  طيب اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2189

----------


## عبده المصرى

> سؤال لو سمحتم:
> عندما يكون السوق متوقف خلال السبت والأحد ... هل من الممكن لنا التدخل في الصفقات المفتوحة المبيتة من يوم الجمعة ، كأن نغير مثلا الستوب أو الليميت أم يجب علينا انتظار افتتاح السوق؟؟؟ 
> سؤال ثاني لو ما فيها ازعاج:
> ما الفرق بين buy limit و buy stop فيما يخص الأوامر المعلقة؟
> وشكرا لكم

 بالنسبة للسؤال الاول ممكن التغيير بالديمو ولكن بالحقيقى لا. السؤال الثانى buy stop شراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى buy limit
شراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى  sell stop
بيع بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى sell limit
بيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

----------


## المستثمـر

مشكور اخي عبده ، بارك الله فيك

----------


## Vito

يا شباب سؤال لو سمحتم
أحاول استخدام مؤشرات البيفوت اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري التي تتغير تلقائياً عند انتهاء الفترة ولكن عندما أقرأ تحليل لأحد من الأخوة في المنتدى عن نفس الزوج أجد أنه يضع الأرقام الحالية للبيفوت وهي دائماً مختلفة عن المؤشر الي عندي سواء اليومي أو الاسبوعي أو الشهري. هل لا يصلح هذا المؤشر أم ما هو السبب وكيف الحل؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> يا شباب سؤال لو سمحتم
> أحاول استخدام مؤشرات البيفوت اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري التي تتغير تلقائياً عند انتهاء الفترة ولكن عندما أقرأ تحليل لأحد من الأخوة في المنتدى عن نفس الزوج أجد أنه يضع الأرقام الحالية للبيفوت وهي دائماً مختلفة عن المؤشر الي عندي سواء اليومي أو الاسبوعي أو الشهري. هل لا يصلح هذا المؤشر أم ما هو السبب وكيف الحل؟

 بتختلف حسب البرنامج المستخدم سواء ميتاتريدر او التريد او الانتربانك او غيره لاختلاف الاغلاقات    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mouheb

بسم الله
اخواني قرات جل المواضيع المدرجة بهذا القسم ولم ارى انها موجهة للمبتدئين بل العكس تماما انها للمحترفين

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
كيف حال الإخوان؟
وكل عام وانتم بخير !!! آعتذر على التأخير
اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا,,,,
وعيد سعيد  (مقدما)
..................................................  ..................

----------


## الصاعقة

كيف حالك يا أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي,,,
وكيف الربح في رمضان 
ان شاء الله يكون ربح في الدنيا والآخرة
عندي طلب صغير جدا جدا.........
ممكن تعطيني استراتيجيتك التي تستعملها في التداول؟!
اريدها على شكل نقاط,,,,,,,,,,,.
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا,  .,.,.,.,.,

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بسم الله
> اخواني قرات جل المواضيع المدرجة بهذا القسم ولم ارى انها موجهة للمبتدئين بل العكس تماما انها للمحترفين

 حتى فى ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية ؟؟؟ قولى اساعدك ازاى يا اخى   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> كيف حال الإخوان؟
> وكل عام وانتم بخير !!! آعتذر على التأخير
> اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا,,,,
> وعيد سعيد (مقدما)
> ..................................................  ..................

 كل سنة و انت طيب

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف حالك يا أستاذ/ أحمد حنفي,,,
> وكيف الربح في رمضان 
> ان شاء الله يكون ربح في الدنيا والآخرة
> عندي طلب صغير جدا جدا.........
> ممكن تعطيني استراتيجيتك التي تستعملها في التداول؟!
> اريدها على شكل نقاط,,,,,,,,,,,.
> وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا,  .,.,.,.,.,

 بعد العيد ان شاء الله    كل سنة و انت طيب

----------


## NEWAY

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حد يشرح لي كيف بعمل اعدادات الـ EMA؟
لأني بعملها وما بيطلع مع خط 7.
حتى تبان علامة التقاطع. 
هذا من جانب،
ومن جانب آخر هل من الممكن حد يدلني على شرح العمل على ميتا تريدر؟
يمكني من فتح صفقة ومتابعتها واغلاقها ومتابعة الحساب المتوفر والمستخدم.
وأعني بذلك على الحساب التجريبي.
وشكرا سلفا.

----------


## أبومحمود

الرابط فيه شرح للميتاتريدر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...CA%D1%ED%CF%D1

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر على الرد استاذي
انا منتظرك الى العيد
كل عام وانت بخير
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن حد يشرح لي كيف بعمل اعدادات الـ EMA؟
> لأني بعملها وما بيطلع مع خط 7.
> حتى تبان علامة التقاطع. 
> هذا من جانب،
> ومن جانب آخر هل من الممكن حد يدلني على شرح العمل على ميتا تريدر؟
> يمكني من فتح صفقة ومتابعتها واغلاقها ومتابعة الحساب المتوفر والمستخدم.
> وأعني بذلك على الحساب التجريبي.
> وشكرا سلفا.

 مرفق يا أخى كتاب اخونا ايهاب (( موسوعه الميتاتريدر )) من اقوى الشروحات الموجوده للميتاتريدر  و ياريت توضح سؤالك الاول !!! مش عارف تخلى الموفينج اكسبونينشال و ايه مش فاهمك   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## NEWAY

> مرفق يا أخى كتاب اخونا ايهاب (( موسوعه الميتاتريدر )) من اقوى الشروحات الموجوده للميتاتريدر   و ياريت توضح سؤالك الاول !!! مش عارف تخلى الموفينج اكسبونينشال و ايه مش فاهمك    ودى و تقديرى

 جزاكم الله خير أخواني الأحبة جميعاً 
هذه عبارة من استراتيجية صبح صبح لأستاذنا بوحه : ( 2 ) ثلاث موفينجات (Moving EMA 90 & 15 & 7 )الخط الثالث لـ 7 ما بيطلع معي. 
وجزاك الله خير.

----------


## وليد الحلو

> جزاكم الله خير أخواني الأحبة جميعاً 
> هذه عبارة من استراتيجية صبح صبح لأستاذنا بوحه : ( 2 ) ثلاث موفينجات (Moving EMA 90 & 15 & 7 )الخط الثالث لـ 7 ما بيطلع معي. 
> وجزاك الله خير.

 استخدم التمبلت او ضيفه يدويا كما فى الصورة   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

فى برنامج اف اكس سول لو بدأت اتاجر بالف دولار البرنامج بيخلى النقطة الواحدة سواء مكسب او خسارة ب (0.1$) تقريبا حسب نوع العملة ازاى اخلى النقطة الواحدة تساوى (1$)؟

----------


## hawee

اشتري بدل اللوت الواحد عشرة

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> اشتري بدل اللوت الواحد عشرة

   مفيش حل تانى لان سمعت ان ممكن لو حسابى الف دولار اغير ال unit size اخليها 10000
وكدة النقطة بتكون بواحد دولار  هل هذا الحل صحيح؟

----------


## hawee

نعم صحيح 
بس الأفضل تخليه زي ماهو

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> نعم صحيح

  

> بس الأفضل تخليه زي ماهو

 جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Coming_S00n

السلام عليكم 
كنت أريد أن أعرف هل هناك مُشكلة إذا تم عمل التحليل الفني على شارت برنامج الميتاتريدر ويتم تطبيق نتائج الصفقات بشكل فعلي على حساب شركة أخرى غير الميتاتريدر ؟ 
أعتقد انه ليس هناك فرق بينهم غير في نقطة لثلاثة نقاط ؟  
وأيضا أريد أن أعرف كيف يتم عمل تريلينغ ستوب  وأيضا وهل ميزة تريلينغ ستوب  موجودة في كل برامج التداول أم برامج مُعينة ؟ 
وأخيرا أتمنى تحديد البرامج التي تحتوي على ميزة تريلينغ ستوب في برنامج التداول الخاص بها ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## NEWAY

كيف أحذف أو أعيد إعدادات الفيبوناتشي؟   _لأني حذفت خط الميل المتقطع للفيبوناتشي ولاأعرف الدخول للإعدادات مرة أخرى._  شكر خاص لوليد الحلو

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

عندى مشكله فى فكسول تجريبى كنت فاتحة اربع صفقات معلقة بعقود تعزيز يعنى الصفقة الاولى بعقد واحد والثانية ب 3 عقود والثالثة ب 9 والرابعة ب 27 عقد وكما نعلم ان الحساب التجريبى لفكسول يبدأ ب10000 دولار يعنى الرصيد كبير + انى بستخدم رافعة 1:400 والنقطة عندى تساوى واحد دولار
المشكلة هى: ان لما سعر السوق بيقرب من سعر الدخول الخاص بأول صفقة (عقد واحد) الصفقة مش بتفعل ويعطى ظل على الصفقة الاولى بلون بنفسجى ممكن حد يوضحلى السبب؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> كنت أريد أن أعرف هل هناك مُشكلة إذا تم عمل التحليل الفني على شارت برنامج الميتاتريدر ويتم تطبيق نتائج الصفقات بشكل فعلي على حساب شركة أخرى غير الميتاتريدر ؟ 
> أعتقد انه ليس هناك فرق بينهم غير في نقطة لثلاثة نقاط ؟  
> وأيضا أريد أن أعرف كيف يتم عمل تريلينغ ستوب 
> وأيضا وهل ميزة تريلينغ ستوب موجودة في كل برامج التداول أم برامج مُعينة ؟ 
> وأخيرا أتمنى تحديد البرامج التي تحتوي على ميزة تريلينغ ستوب في برنامج التداول الخاص بها ؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 اخى الكريم   ممكن طبعا  اغلبنا يعمل بهذه الطريقة  التريلنج استوب موجود فى معطم الشركات  ثوانى و ارفق لك رابط الشرح
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف أحذف أو أعيد إعدادات الفيبوناتشي؟   _لأني حذفت خط الميل المتقطع للفيبوناتشي ولاأعرف الدخول للإعدادات مرة أخرى._  شكر خاص لوليد الحلو

 اخى الكريم
بعد رسم الخطوط 
نشط خطوط بكليك شمال 
ثم كليك يمن لفتح الاعدادات 
غير براحتك 
تقبل ودى

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> اخى الكريم
> بعد رسم الخطوط 
> نشط خطوط بكليك شمال 
> ثم كليك يمن لفتح الاعدادات 
> غير براحتك 
> تقبل ودى

 حمدالله على السلامة يا ابو حنفي  :Inlove:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندى مشكله فى فكسول تجريبى كنت فاتحة اربع صفقات معلقة بعقود تعزيز يعنى الصفقة الاولى بعقد واحد والثانية ب 3 عقود والثالثة ب 9 والرابعة ب 27 عقد وكما نعلم ان الحساب التجريبى لفكسول يبدأ ب10000 دولار يعنى الرصيد كبير + انى بستخدم رافعة 1:400 والنقطة عندى تساوى واحد دولار
> المشكلة هى: ان لما سعر السوق بيقرب من سعر الدخول الخاص بأول صفقة (عقد واحد) الصفقة مش بتفعل ويعطى ظل على الصفقة الاولى بلون بنفسجى ممكن حد يوضحلى السبب؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 اختى الكريمة 
بكل اسف ليس لدى فكرة طيبة عن فكسول
اسف لتطفلى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حمدالله على السلامة يا ابو حنفي

   الله يسلمك ياباشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## Coming_S00n

> اخى الكريم   ممكن طبعا  اغلبنا يعمل بهذه الطريقة  التريلنج استوب موجود فى معطم الشركات  ثوانى و ارفق لك رابط الشرح
> اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html  تقبل ودى

 
شكرا جزيلا على الإجابة 
وجزاك الله خيرا ً

----------


## Coming_S00n

ما هي أهم وأفضل فترات المتاجرة في سوق العملات ؟ وما هي أوقات إفتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق ( بتوقيت مكة المكرمة أو جرينتش ؟ وما هي أفضل  تلك الأسواق وأقواها  ؟  
ما هو الهيدج ؟ 
عذرا ًعلى الإكثار من الأسئلة 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> ما هي أهم وأفضل فترات المتاجرة في سوق العملات ؟ وما هي أوقات إفتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق ( بتوقيت مكة المكرمة أو جرينتش ؟ وما هي أفضل تلك الأسواق وأقواها ؟    ما هو الهيدج ؟  عذرا ًعلى الإكثار من الأسئلة   وجزاك الله خيرا

 اهم وافضل اوقات المتاجرة من افتتاح الاوروبى الى (2-3) ساعات من افتتاح الامريكى بالنسبة لاوقات افتتاح السوق فى المرفقات والهيدج تجد الاجابة عليه فى الرابط التالى https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E1%E5%ED%CF%CC

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هي أهم وأفضل فترات المتاجرة في سوق العملات ؟ وما   هو من الساعة 9 صباحا الى 7 مساء  هي أوقات إفتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق ( بتوقيت مكة المكرمة أو جرينتش ؟ وما هي أفضل تلك الأسواق وأقواها ؟    ما هو الهيدج ؟ هو ان تفتح عملية بيع و اخرى شراء  على عملة واحدة و فى وقت واحد  عذرا ًعلى الإكثار من الأسئلة   وجزاك الله خيرا

   السوق الاسيوى الساعة 2 صباحا السوق الاوربى 9 صباحا الامريكى 2ظهرا

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> اختى الكريمة 
> بكل اسف ليس لدى فكرة طيبة عن فكسول
> اسف لتطفلى

 شكرا سيدى الفاضل بس مفيش حد يعرف حل للمشكلة دى على المنتدى وجزاه الله خير

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> عندى مشكله فى فكسول تجريبى كنت فاتحة اربع صفقات معلقة بعقود تعزيز يعنى الصفقة الاولى بعقد واحد والثانية ب 3 عقود والثالثة ب 9 والرابعة ب 27 عقد وكما نعلم ان الحساب التجريبى لفكسول يبدأ ب10000 دولار يعنى الرصيد كبير + انى بستخدم رافعة 1:400 والنقطة عندى تساوى واحد دولار
> المشكلة هى: ان لما سعر السوق بيقرب من سعر الدخول الخاص بأول صفقة (عقد واحد) الصفقة مش بتفعل ويعطى ظل على الصفقة الاولى بلون بنفسجى ممكن حد يوضحلى السبب؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 للرفع لعلى اجد حل عند احد الاخوة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> للرفع لعلى اجد حل عند احد الاخوة

 الاخت الكريمة   حالا يصلك الرد  ان شاء الله

----------


## NEWAY

> اخى الكريم
> بعد رسم الخطوط 
> نشط خطوط بكليك شمال 
> ثم كليك يمن لفتح الاعدادات 
> غير براحتك 
> تقبل ودى

 هذا ما أفعله، وأدخل على البروبرتيز، ولا وجود للفيبوناتشي هناك.
بل قبل إلغاء الخط المتقطع خاصته، كان الدبل كليك يسار عليه ومن ثم كليك واحد يمين، يفتح قائمة اعدادات الفيبوناتشي، وبعد الغاء ذلك الخط، وجدت المشكلة.
بليييييييييز هلب مي.

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> الاخت الكريمة   حالا يصلك الرد  ان شاء الله

 بارك الله فيك وجعلك من عتقاء الشهر الكريم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> عندى مشكله فى فكسول تجريبى كنت فاتحة اربع صفقات معلقة بعقود تعزيز يعنى الصفقة الاولى بعقد واحد والثانية ب 3 عقود والثالثة ب 9 والرابعة ب 27 عقد وكما نعلم ان الحساب التجريبى لفكسول يبدأ ب10000 دولار يعنى الرصيد كبير + انى بستخدم رافعة 1:400 والنقطة عندى تساوى واحد دولار
> المشكلة هى: ان لما سعر السوق بيقرب من سعر الدخول الخاص بأول صفقة (عقد واحد) الصفقة مش بتفعل ويعطى ظل على الصفقة الاولى بلون بنفسجى ممكن حد يوضحلى السبب؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 *
كون لون العقد المعلق يتغير لونه يعني أن البرنامج يقرأ معلومات العملية ،
ولكنها لا تتفعل قبل أن يغطي السعر السبريد ، وربما يصل السعر 
للرقم الذي وضعتيه لكنه لا يزيد عليه بقيمة السبريد حتى يتفعل ،
بل يرتد قبلها ، فأنت ربما وضعتِ العملية عند سعر حرج ،  
وأمامك حلان إذا كانت هذه هي المشكلة:
- إما إلغاء العملية المعلقة وتنفيذ العملية بشكل يدوي ،
أو انتظار السعر حتى يغطي السبريد ، فإذا غطاه فتحت العملية آلياً. *

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> *كون لون العقد المعلق يتغير لونه يعني أن البرنامج يقرأ معلومات العملية ،* *ولكنها لا تتفعل قبل أن يغطي السعر السبريد ، وربما يصل السعر*  *للرقم الذي وضعتيه لكنه لا يزيد عليه بقيمة السبريد حتى يتفعل ،* *بل يرتد قبلها ، فأنت ربما وضعتِ العملية عند سعر حرج ،*   *وأمامك حلان إذا كانت هذه هي المشكلة:* *- إما إلغاء العملية المعلقة وتنفيذ العملية بشكل يدوي ،* *أو انتظار السعر حتى يغطي السبريد ، فإذا غطاه فتحت العملية آلياً.*

  اشكرك استاذنا  
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> *كون لون العقد المعلق يتغير لونه يعني أن البرنامج يقرأ معلومات العملية ،* *ولكنها لا تتفعل قبل أن يغطي السعر السبريد ، وربما يصل السعر*  *للرقم الذي وضعتيه لكنه لا يزيد عليه بقيمة السبريد حتى يتفعل ،* *بل يرتد قبلها ، فأنت ربما وضعتِ العملية عند سعر حرج ،*   *وأمامك حلان إذا كانت هذه هي المشكلة:* *- إما إلغاء العملية المعلقة وتنفيذ العملية بشكل يدوي ،* *أو انتظار السعر حتى يغطي السبريد ، فإذا غطاه فتحت العملية آلياً.*

 شكرا سيدى الفاضل على اهتمامك والشكر موصول للاستاذ الكبير احمد حنفى  بس يا سيدى الفاضل السعر وصل لنقطة الدخول وعدى كتير لانه لو كان اتفعل كان وصل  للهدف بتاعى وزيادة انا فى البداية كنت فاكرة ان الغلط من عندى فى وضع الاوامر بس اتاكدت واتكرر معايا تانى على العموم انا هحاول مع افتتاح السوق اضع صفقة اخرى  وابعت صورة من البرنامج اذا تكرر معى مرة اخرى واحدد فيها سعر الدخول والسعر الحالى بعد تحقيق الهدف  بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هذا ما أفعله، وأدخل على البروبرتيز، ولا وجود للفيبوناتشي هناك.
> بل قبل إلغاء الخط المتقطع خاصته، كان الدبل كليك يسار عليه ومن ثم كليك واحد يمين، يفتح قائمة اعدادات الفيبوناتشي، وبعد الغاء ذلك الخط، وجدت المشكلة.
> بليييييييييز هلب مي.

  
من عنيا يا باشا  
الصور بتتكلم

----------


## power

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
ارجو من الاحبه الكرام .. 
 تزويدي بمواعيد افتتاح واغلاق الاسواق بتوقيت السعوديه 
حفظكم الله جميعاً

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا سيدى الفاضل على اهتمامك والشكر موصول للاستاذ الكبير احمد حنفى  بس يا سيدى الفاضل السعر وصل لنقطة الدخول وعدى كتير لانه لو كان اتفعل كان وصل  للهدف بتاعى وزيادة انا فى البداية كنت فاكرة ان الغلط من عندى فى وضع الاوامر بس اتاكدت واتكرر معايا تانى على العموم انا هحاول مع افتتاح السوق اضع صفقة اخرى  وابعت صورة من البرنامج اذا تكرر معى مرة اخرى واحدد فيها سعر الدخول والسعر الحالى بعد تحقيق الهدف  بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 *إذا كان الأمر كذلك ، فهو خطأ من برنامج التداول ، وطالما أن الحساب على التجريبي فلا تستطيعين مطالبة الشركة ، وعليكِ متابعة البرنامج والتنفيذ اليدوي للعمليات التي لم تنفذ آلياً . أما لو كان الحساب حقيقياً فبإمكان المشترك مطالبة الشركة بالتعويض ، 
وبالخبرة فإن البرنامج التجريبي يختلف في كفائته عن برنامج الحساب الحقيقي ، ونادراً ما تحصل هذه المشاكل على الحقيقي ، أنا شخصياً لم تحدث لي مع خبرتي الطويلة بحساب السول . *

----------


## power

ابو عبدالله .. لو تكرمت اجب على تساؤلي اعلاه .. مشكوراً 
وسؤال اخر اخي ابو عبدالله او ايٍ من العارفين .. 
من اين اضع ستوب لوس متحرك ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> ارجو من الاحبه الكرام .. 
>  تزويدي بمواعيد افتتاح واغلاق الاسواق بتوقيت السعوديه 
> حفظكم الله جميعاً

 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
وليسمح لي أخي أبو الأحناف بالرد :  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/fxmarkethours.html  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ابو عبدالله .. لو تكرمت اجب على تساؤلي اعلاه .. مشكوراً 
> وسؤال اخر اخي ابو عبدالله او ايٍ من العارفين .. 
> من اين اضع ستوب لوس متحرك ؟

 *أولاً أخي تضع الاستوب لوز في موقعها المطلوب حسب استراتيجيتك أو طريقتك ، ثم حين يتحقق الهدف القريب الذي تأمن منه عدم عودة السعر لنقطة الدخول ، ضع الوقف على نقطة الدخول ، وضع عليها الوقف المتحرك بالقيمة التي تناسب عملك. *

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> ارجو من الاحبه الكرام .. 
>  تزويدي بمواعيد افتتاح واغلاق الاسواق بتوقيت السعوديه 
> حفظكم الله جميعاً

  
جوابك موجود في بداية  الصفحة     174.. وهذه الأجابة : بتوقيت مكة المكرمة https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2596

----------


## power

اشكركم جميعاً وجدت الكثير من تساؤلاتي في هذا الموضوع الرائع 
حفظكم الله وشكراً لمن رد علي ..

----------


## NEWAY

> من عنيا يا باشا  
> الصور بتتكلم

 هذا يا أستاذي الخط الذي حذفته، الذي من المفترض اني أعمل كلك شمال عليه، بناءاً على نصيحة شارح المؤشر. وبهذا لا شيئ هناك لأعمل كلك عليه 
ما العمل؟ 
جزاك كل خير وتعبتكم معاي.

----------


## أبومحمود

> هذا يا أستاذي الخط الذي حذفته، الذي من المفترض اني أعمل كلك شمال عليه، بناءاً على نصيحة شارح المؤشر. وبهذا لا شيئ هناك لأعمل كلك عليه 
> ما العمل؟ 
> جزاك كل خير وتعبتكم معاي.

  
بعد أذن الأستاذ أحمد ... شوف يالغالي  أنت  الغيت  اللون  وبالتالي أصبح الفايبو عندك  بدون العمود المايل  كما في الشارت المرفق ..     موقع العمود المايل   يبدأ من بداية  المستوى 100  أقصى اليسار  سوي كليك بيسار  عليه  وتظهر لك  النقطة  كما في الشارت وتعمل بروبرتيز   وتغير اللون  الى لون  عكس أرضية الشارت  علشان يبين   وبعد كذا أنت عارف الباقي   أعتقد الشارت المرفق يوضح  .. تحياتي

----------


## NEWAY

> بعد أذن الأستاذ أحمد ... شوف يالغالي أنت الغيت اللون وبالتالي أصبح الفايبو عندك بدون العمود المايل كما في الشارت المرفق .. موقع العمود المايل يبدأ من بداية المستوى 100 أقصى اليسار سوي كليك بيسار عليه وتظهر لك النقطة كما في الشارت وتعمل بروبرتيز وتغير اللون الى لون عكس أرضية الشارت علشان يبين وبعد كذا أنت عارف الباقي أعتقد الشارت المرفق يوضح .. تحياتي

  
ألف هلا بالشارت اليومي، 
بيضتها والله وجت، 
وألف شكر لك أستاذي  ولكل أخوانك الأساتذة بحق. 
تم.

----------


## rabwa

السلام عليكم: انا مبتدئة في الفوركس وعندي خلفية عن المتاجرة ودرست كتاب فيه معلومات قيمة بس تراودني اسئلة كثيرة وما اعرف كيف ابدا وعلي اي اساس ادخل صفقة وتكون رابحة وياريت لواحد يعرف طريقة الترند المكسور يفيدني بأي معلومة وشكرا علي المنتدي المتميز

----------


## rabwa

السلام عليكم: انا مبتدئة في الفوركس وعندي خلفية عن المتاجرة ودرست كتاب فيه معلومات قيمة بس تراودني اسئلة كثيرة :016:  وما اعرف كيف ابدا وعلي اي اساس ادخل صفقة وتكون رابحة وياريت لواحد يعرف طريقة الترند المكسور يفيدني بأي معلومة وشكرا علي المنتدي المتميز

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم: انا مبتدئة في الفوركس وعندي خلفية عن المتاجرة ودرست كتاب فيه معلومات قيمة بس تراودني اسئلة كثيرة وما اعرف كيف ابدا وعلي اي اساس ادخل صفقة وتكون رابحة وياريت لواحد يعرف طريقة الترند المكسور يفيدني بأي معلومة وشكرا علي المنتدي المتميز

 الاخت الكريمة 
اهلا بك و باى سؤال  
حال احضر لك شرح الترند المكسور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...E3%DF%D3%E6%D1

----------


## NEWAY

وإفطار هانيئ، 
ما البايفوت ويكلى ؟
ممكن شرح له؟ 
شكراً،
ومن ثم شكراً.

----------


## أبوسلطان

:18: اريد   تنبيه  لمؤشر الفشر
في حالة ظهور اول  شمعة  خضراء
وفي حال ظهور اول  شمعة حمراء 
يعطيني  رسالة تنبيه 
ضروري  الله يرضى عليكم

----------


## ayas

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تحية طيبه الي جميع الاعضاء الكرام..  تراودني بعض الاسئله بكيفية حساب السبريد في برنامج FX Soul اريد ان اعرف هل ان السبريد يخصم قبل افتتاح الصفقه ام بعد قفلها؟؟
لنرفض ان لدي صفقه على زوج معين من العملات وان السبريد على هذا الزوج 3 نقاط وان هدفي في الصفقه هوه 20 نقطه فكيف سيتم خصم السبريد هل يعني ان الناتج الاخير لو تمت الصفقه على النجاح هوه 17 نقطه ام ان الهدف 20 يبقى 20 ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح ولكم الشكر الجزيل والامتنان..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. تحية طيبه الي جميع الاعضاء الكرام..  تراودني بعض الاسئله بكيفية حساب السبريد في برنامج FX Soul اريد ان اعرف هل ان السبريد يخصم قبل افتتاح الصفقه ام بعد قفلها؟؟ لنرفض ان لدي صفقه على زوج معين من العملات وان السبريد على هذا الزوج 3 نقاط وان هدفي في الصفقه هوه 20 نقطه فكيف سيتم خصم السبريد هل يعني ان الناتج الاخير لو تمت الصفقه على النجاح هوه 17 نقطه ام ان الهدف 20 يبقى 20 ؟؟ ارجو التوضيح ولكم الشكر الجزيل والامتنان..

 الاخ الكريم   السبريد يخصم من لحظة اجراء الصفقة  اما الربح فيخصم منه الاسبريد يعنى 17   و كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اريد تنبيه لمؤشر الفشر
> في حالة ظهور اول شمعة خضراء
> وفي حال ظهور اول شمعة حمراء 
> يعطيني رسالة تنبيه 
> ضروري الله يرضى عليكم

  اخى الكريم بكل اسف لم اتعامل مع هذا المؤشر من قبل  انتظر رد الخبراء  كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> وإفطار هانيئ،   ما البايفوت ويكلى ؟
> ممكن شرح له؟  شكراً،  ومن ثم شكراً.

   البايفوت هى خطوط دعم و مقاومة قوية جدا لمزيد من المعلومات  اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html  كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## hanymfm

الاستاذ القدير / احمد حنفى  كل سنة وانت طيب وعيد سعيد نصيحة منك يا غالى ما هوا احسن مؤشر لاكتشاف الديفرجينس  واذا كان عند كتاب من كتبك القيمة عن الديفرجنيس  اكون شاكر جدآ لساعدتك ويجعلة عامر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ القدير / احمد حنفى

  

> كل سنة وانت طيب وعيد سعيد نصيحة منك يا غالى ما هوا احسن مؤشر لاكتشاف الديفرجينس  واذا كان عند كتاب من كتبك القيمة عن الديفرجنيس  اكون شاكر جدآ لساعدتك ويجعلة عامر

   احلى كلام  عن الديفرجنس  اتفضلhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html   اما عن الكتاب اتفضل

----------


## يورو2006

> اخى الكريم 
> تأخرت عليك فى الرد لانى كنت ابحث فى الكرتونة على مثل هذا المؤشر  
> فلم اجده بالرغم من انى سمعت به من قبل  
> ننتظر تفاعل الاخوان 
> تقبل ودى

    :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 

  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو جحلان

السلام عليكم  
وكل عام وانت بمليون مليون مليون مليون ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, خير يارب 
ممكن سؤال وارجوا عدم الضحك علي  اخوك مبتدى في الفوركس يعني تمهيدي في الفوركس  
سؤالي :::::: 
كيف وضع التمبلت في البرامج الميتا ترايدر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اذا ممكن بتفصيل الممل جدا جدا  -ABHAV25.zip (5.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 451)abhatemplet.zip (576 بايت, المشاهدات 394) 
هذا مثال على تمبلت لم اعرف اضيفه في برنامجalrade4 
ارجوا ان لا يكون في سؤالي تثقيل عليك  جعلك الله من اهل الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## أبومحمود

C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates 
حسب الترتيب في الرابط   . ثم تنسخ التمبليت  داخل  الفولدر   .. تقفل التراد   وتفتحه تاني    تلاقيه  موجود

----------


## ابو جحلان

مليون شكر اخي الكريم  
جعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى 
ممكن سؤال :::::: 
هل يوجد مؤشر للفيبوناتشي   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبومحمود

آمين  وأياك       وبرضه الأفضل  تتعلم   اليدوي   لأن  بسيط   وموجود له مواضيع في المنتدى  التعليمي  ...
      تفضل  مؤشر   الفيبو

----------


## ابو جحلان

ياشيخ روح ربي يرزقك في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## أبومحمود

أللهم آمين    وأياك  والمسلمين  .. وأي خدمة حاضرين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

ياشيخ روح ربي يرزقك في الدنيا والاخره  أللهم آمين وأياك والمسلمين .. وأي خدمة حاضرين   :015:   :015:  الحمد لله  :Icon26: اللهم وفق بين قلوبنا  :Icon26:   :Icon26: و دم علينا المحبة  :Icon26:   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## أبومحمود

> ياشيخ روح ربي يرزقك في الدنيا والاخره  أللهم آمين وأياك والمسلمين .. وأي خدمة حاضرين    الحمد لله اللهم وفق بين قلوبنا  و دم علينا المحبة

 وأياك  يا أستاذنا  وجميع المسلمين إن شاء الله   ,,,   وكل عام وأنتم  بخير

----------


## mouheb

السلام عليكم
عيد سعيد وكل عام والجميع بخير
اخي قرات في بعض المواقع ان هناك برنامجا يقوم بعملية التداول من بيع وشراء بدلا عن المتداول نفسه ويضمن ربح 100 نقطة اسبوعيا وثمن هدا البرنامج  5900 دولار ويمكن تاجيره شهريا ب 100 دولار....... فهل هدا صحيح
والسلام

----------


## هامش متاح

السلاااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انا اخوكم اشتركت بالمنتدى من اسبوع تقريبا ولا اخفيكم كنت جاهلا في كل الامور وبعد الاطلاع المستمر وسؤال اهل الخبره هنا اضفيت الى معلوماتي كثيرا بس في شي محيرني وارجو تجاوب عليه يا استاذ  مامعنى الاتي  EUR/USDTrading range: 1.4185 - 1.4275Trend: UpwardBuy at 1.4197 SL 1.4165 TP 1.4264    وشكرااااااا

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم
> عيد سعيد وكل عام والجميع بخير
> اخي قرات في بعض المواقع ان هناك برنامجا يقوم بعملية التداول من بيع وشراء بدلا عن المتداول نفسه ويضمن ربح 100 نقطة اسبوعيا وثمن هدا البرنامج  5900 دولار ويمكن تاجيره شهريا ب 100 دولار....... فهل هدا صحيح
> والسلام

  
يوجد شركات تبيع  وشركات تأجر  برامج الأكسبرتات  المتاجرة الأليه   لكن  لن تجد  شركة  بروكر   تسمح لك بأستخدامها   على منصتهم  ...الى جانب فشل هذه الرامج في الغالب .. اسأل نفسك ليه يأجره أو يبيعه  وبأمكانه   يحقق مكاسب   خيالية   من  السوق  لنفسه ..   هذا كل ما أعلمه ..

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلاااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انا اخوكم اشتركت بالمنتدى من اسبوع تقريبا ولا اخفيكم كنت جاهلا في كل الامور وبعد الاطلاع المستمر وسؤال اهل الخبره هنا اضفيت الى معلوماتي كثيرا بس في شي محيرني وارجو تجاوب عليه يا استاذ  مامعنى الاتي  EUR/USDTrading range: 1.4185 - 1.4275Trend: UpwardBuy at 1.4197 SL 1.4165 TP 1.4264    وشكرااااااا

  
على السريع  (  حركة الزوج  اليورو دولار   مابين الحد الأدنى الى  الأعلى  المتوقع  وتوصية بالشراء  من  سعر  1.4165    والهدف    1.4264      ووقف الخسارة  1.4185  ...   وبرضة فشلت  اليوم وضرب الأستوب     تحياتي

----------


## ابو جحلان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
واسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير وربح في الدنيا والاخره  
ممكن سؤال :::::: 
اريد طريقه حفظ الشارت بحيث اضع الشارت لوحده مع المؤشرات الى موجوده فيه  بحيث ارجع له دون ان ابحث  
عنه بين الشارتات الموجوده على الشاشه ؟؟؟؟ 
لانه احيانا يكون لدي اكثر من شارت على شاشة التدوال منها على الساعه والاربع ساعات وكهذا  
واحيانا يكزون لدي اكثر من جوز واضيع بينهم خاصة وقت دراسة استراجية معينه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
فاحيانا يكون لدي شارت مثل المجنون على استراجيه معينه ل4 ساعات وكذلك شارت لنفس المجنون على ال4  
ساعات على مؤشر اخرى واسترتجيه اخرى ؟؟؟؟ 
مع الشكر وجعلكم ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى      يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## ابو جحلان

> صباح الفل يا باشا  ايه الجمال ده يا عم المزج بين قناه سعرية و بين الاستيكاستك شئ رائع و مربح حقا نقاط الدخول و الخروج فى الصورة   اتفضل

   
مشكور ياعمي الاستاذ 
ممكن اعرف وقف الخساره كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
على اي فريم يكون افضل للعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
على اي العملات يكون افضل للعمل عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الدخول يكون بعد اغلاق الشمعه او بعد الارتداد من خط القناه او تقاطع الاستوكاسك ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بمعنى افضل نقطة دخول وخروج؟؟؟؟ 
هل لازم يكون الاستوكاسك فوق ال80اوتحت ال20  والشمعه ملامسه لخط القناه السعريه فوق  
او الخط الى تحت حتى ادخل في الصفقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ماريك في ادخال موشر RSI في الشارت لزيادة التاكيد ؟؟ مع تقسيم المناطق مابين 70 و50 و30؟؟ 
ولكم كل الشكر والعرفان وجعلكم ربي من اهل الافردوس الاعلى يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب :016:

----------


## ابو جحلان

ملاحظه كان هذاردك في المشاركه رقم*1257*

----------


## ابو جحلان

كان هذا ردك على المشاركه 1257

----------


## أبومحمود

أخي أبو جحلان   هل تقصد عمل  تمبلت ( نموذج) وحفظه ... ووقت ماتحب تفتحه تلاقيه جاهز بالمؤشرات ..؟؟     شوف الرابط هذا   يعلمك  كل شي عن الميتاتريدر  .. وأذا أحتجت أي خدمة  حاضرين ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27475.html

----------


## ابو جحلان

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخوي 
جعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## قاهر الشوق

السلام عليكم  
يعطيكم العافيه على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد والذي استفدت منه استفاده عظيمه  
واخص بالشكر والتقدير والامتنان استاذي الاستاذ احمد حنفي اطال الله بعمره   
سؤالي هو /  متى وقت اغلاق شمعة الديلي بتوقيت مكه المكرمه  ؟؟ 
وهل شمعة اليوم التالي تفتح بعدها مباشره ام بينهم فاصل زمني   ؟؟   وكم مقداره  ؟؟       
وارجو ان توضح لي استفساري بالصورة المرفقه   
دمــتــــ    بــــــود

----------


## قاهر الشوق

ايضا لدي هذا الاستفسار اذا تكرمت   
من خلال الصورة المرفقه :  
أرغب بأن تشرح لي مالمقصود بالمستطيلات الورديه  ؟؟    
اما المستطيلات الحمراء فهذا فهمي لها وارجو التصحيح والارشاد ان كنت مخطئ   
الهامش المستعمل هو/ المارجن الذي حجزوه عند دخولي في الزوج 
وهنا = 1425.55 $   
الهامش المتوفر هو /  المبلغ المتبقي بحسابي 
وهنا = 8591.67 $   
بما ان ال Pip في هذا الزوج = 8,61 $    
هنا سؤالي :   
متى يكون المارجن كول  ؟؟؟ 
اولا  ::: 
هل بقسمة الهامش المستعمل على قيمة البيب ويكون 
1425.55 $ /  8.61 $  = 165.56 نقطه  
اي عند خسارة 165 نقطه تقفل الصفقه ؟؟؟  وبكذا اكون خسرت المبلغ المحجوز فقط 
 ويبقى في الحساب  8591.67 $        
ثانيا :::  
ام هو  بقسمة الهامش المتوفر على قيمة البيب ويكون  
8591.67 $ / 8.61 $ = 997.87 نقطه  
اي عند خسارة  997 نقطه تقفل الصفقه  ؟؟؟ وبكذا اكون خسرت كامل الحساب 
ويرد الي المبلغ المحجوز ؟؟ ام اني خسرته ايضا ؟؟      
علما بانه عقد واحد   ........... ورافعه  100:1    ........  وحساب عادي     
ايهما الصحيح  ( اولا   ام   ثانيا   ) ام جانبني الصواب فيما قلت ؟؟؟ 
وان كان كذلك ارجو  شرح نظام المارجن .       
اخيرا   
بالمستطيل الاحمر الاخر   يتضح ان نسبة الهامش المستعمل 14%   
هل استطيع تغييرها وجعلها  10 %  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> ايضا لدي هذا الاستفسار اذا تكرمت   
> من خلال الصورة المرفقه :  
> أرغب بأن تشرح لي مالمقصود بالمستطيلات الورديه  ؟؟    
> اما المستطيلات الحمراء فهذا فهمي لها وارجو التصحيح والارشاد ان كنت مخطئ   
> الهامش المستعمل هو/ المارجن الذي حجزوه عند دخولي في الزوج 
> وهنا = 1425.55 $   
> الهامش المتوفر هو /  المبلغ المتبقي بحسابي 
> وهنا = 8591.67 $   
> بما ان ال Pip في هذا الزوج = 8,61 $    
> ...

 اخي الكريم الجواب بكل بساطة
يأتيك المارجن كول عند نفاذ الهامش المتوفر لديك ... 
لاحظ انه مع كل نقطة خسارة ينقص مبلغ الهامش المتاح 
اما الهامش المحجوز لا ينقص ولا يزيد .. فهو سيرجع لك عند اغلاق الصفقة سواء بربح او خسارة

----------


## ابو جحلان

وجاري البحث عن عم احمد  
لمعرفة الاجابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الله العالم ضاعت الكرتونه الى في السطح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Bomb:

----------


## أبومحمود

أخي قاهر الشوق  كنت أتمنى أجاوبك .. لكن ماعندي معلومات عن الشركة اللي حسابك فيها .. إن شاء الله  يجيك رد من أحد الأخوان الفاهمين منصة الشركة ...

----------


## أبومحمود

أخي أبو جحلان    حط سؤالك  وكلنا  نحاول نساعدك  ..  ..

----------


## ابو جحلان

:A015:    :A003:  
سؤالي في المشاركه رقم2642 وقد  كان استفسارات  عن جواب للاخ احمد رقم 1257  
اسف اذا كنت راح اتعبك معي  جعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى   :A004:

----------


## أبومحمود

طيب ياغالي   تقريباً  فهمتك  بس محتاج توضيح زياده  وإن شاء الله  نساعد .. أنت تبغى تسوي  تمبلت زي الشارت هذا  مخصوص  أو  أي تمبلت وتضيف مؤشرات  وتلغي مؤشرات  حسب حاجتك .. ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو جحلان

:A013:    :A015:    :A003:  
يعلم الله اني مستحي منكك لي كثرت اسئلتي وتثقيل عليك  
وهذا لقلتي خبرتي ومعرفتي في سوق الفوركس  :Sad:  
وارجوا ان تعذرني لعدم ايضاح قصدي فيما اطلب والله المستعان  
الذي اريده ؟؟؟؟؟؟::::::: 
تمبلت خاص بالقناه السعريه والاستوكاسك  
مع ايضاح الاتي :::::
وقف الخساره كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
على اي فريم يكون افضل للعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
على اي العملات يكون افضل للعمل عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الدخول يكون بعد اغلاق الشمعه او بعد الارتداد من خط القناه او تقاطع الاستوكاسك ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بمعنى افضل نقطة دخول وخروج؟؟؟؟ 
هل لازم يكون الاستوكاسك فوق ال80اوتحت ال20 والشمعه ملامسه لخط القناه السعريه فوق  
او الخط الى تحت حتى ادخل في الصفقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بمعنى اخرى شروط  الدخول والخروج ووقف الخساره   :A012: 
والله يحفظكم في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## أبومحمود

طلبك  واضح   شوف عندك  في الميتاتريدر   تلاقي  مجموعة تمبلت   أختار واحد منها  وسوي عليه دبل كليك بالماوس  ... تتغير عندك الشاشة الى التمبلت الحالي .. تتيع هذه الصور ....

----------


## أبومحمود

وهذه الصورة التالية

----------


## أبومحمود

باقي المواضيع   حلها  تختار  الأستارتيجية التي تشوفها مناسبة لك  في المنتدى   ورايح أشرحلك  تركيب التمبلت الخاص بها   ... وتبدأ إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو جحلان

بارك الله لك في علمك وحياتك ومالك واولادك و عملك  
ممكن سؤال: 
ما هي الاستراتجيه التى تنصح بها بالنسيه لمبتدى مثلي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبومحمود

أحسنهم  أسهلهم  وأوضحهم  ..  صبح صبح اخونا بوحة   ..  أنا والمجنون حبايب  أخونا عبده المصري
وهذه روابطها   دوس على الرابط  وأقراء شروط الأستراتيجية في الصفحة الأولى   وشارك معهم  بالأسئلة  وكلهم أخوة أفاضل حايجاوبوك   .. ولو أحتجت أي حاجة أنا حاضر  .. ربنا يكرمنا جميعاً   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33126.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t35040.html

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم 
يا استاذ احمد حنفي انا بانتظر؟؟؟
انت قلت بعد العيد وقد جاء العيد وسيمضي!
الطلب هو استراتيجيتك السحرية............,
اذا سمحت,,,
وعيد مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> يا استاذ احمد حنفي انا بانتظر؟؟؟
> انت قلت بعد العيد وقد جاء العيد وسيمضي!
> الطلب هو استراتيجيتك السحرية............,
> اذا سمحت,,,
> وعيد مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير

   هى دى المشكلة يا عم صاعقة  ان الناس تفتكر انها استراتيجية سحرية و تتمسك بيها  بالعكس انا مازلت اعتبر نفسى مبتدئ  طريقتى العادية جدا و ليس بها اة سحر  تعتمد على خطوط الدعم و المقاومة و الترند و خط القناه الموازية للترند و الفيبو   ثم   يتم الدخول على اتفاق مؤشرين او اكثر ( اشتوك استك او ماكد او rsi) على الدخول   و الخروج على الخطوط المذكورة باعلاه  و خير فى سلامة و سلامة فى خير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

لا يفوتنى ان اشكر اخويا شارت يومى   على المجهود الذى يبذله لمساعدة اخوانه  جزاه الله كل خير

----------


## أبومحمود

> لا يفوتنى ان اشكر اخويا شارت يومى   على المجهود الذى يبذله لمساعدة اخوانه  جزاه الله كل خير

  
بنحاول على قد مانقدر في الأشياء البسيطة  .. ولاغنى عن وجودك أستاذ ومعلم  تتلمذنا على يديه .. والشكر لك صاحب الموضوع وسيظل  إن شاء الله نكسب منه دعوة طيبة لك  ولي  ولكل من يمد يد مساعدة لأخوانه ... لاتقطعنا ...

----------


## ابو جحلان

:A015:  
اخوي شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارت  
جعل كل ماتقوم به في ميزان حسناتك  
وان يجعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى   :A012:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوي شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارت  
> جعل كل ماتقوم به في ميزان حسناتك  
> وان يجعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى

 اللهم امين

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكور يا استاذي
وجزاك الله خيرا على ما فعلته معي
وان شاء الله لن استغني عنك 
واعتذر على أي ازعاج 
جزيت خيرا وكفيت شرا...
وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور يا استاذي
> وجزاك الله خيرا على ما فعلته معي
> وان شاء الله لن استغني عنك 
> واعتذر على أي ازعاج 
> جزيت خيرا وكفيت شرا...
> وشكرا

 تحت امر اخى الصاعقة

----------


## NEWAY

أخواني الأساتذة، 
أنا أبي أفتح حساب حقيقي من الشركة اللي بتتعامل مع الميتا تريدر، اذا كان سؤالي صح في صيغته أصلا. 
يعني أبي أسألهم كيف أودع من بنك محلي؟ 
وكيف أستلم منهم على نفس البنك وكم المدة المستغرقة في تفعيل الأوامر الإيداع والسحب؟ 
الملفت، اني دخلت على موقع لايت فوركس وما وجدت طريقة للتسجيل عندهم حتى أحصل الدعم. 
شكراً على مجهوداتكم الخيره.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أخواني الأساتذة، 
> أنا أبي أفتح حساب حقيقي من الشركة اللي بتتعامل مع الميتا تريدر، اذا كان سؤالي صح في صيغته أصلا. 
> يعني أبي أسألهم كيف أودع من بنك محلي؟ 
> وكيف أستلم منهم على نفس البنك وكم المدة المستغرقة في تفعيل الأوامر الإيداع والسحب؟ 
> الملفت، اني دخلت على موقع لايت فوركس وما وجدت طريقة للتسجيل عندهم حتى أحصل الدعم. 
> شكراً على مجهوداتكم الخيره.

 بكل اسف لم اسمع بها

----------


## NEWAY

> بكل اسف لم اسمع بها

 طيب ممكن تشور علي بأحسن ما خبرت من شركات تغطي الخليج ولهم دعم بالعربي ولك مني كل الشكر والود.

----------


## imgamns

أستاذنا الكبير 
ممكن كود (أو طريقة) العداد اللي بيتحط في التواقيع والزيارات
أعرف هذا ما له دخل في الفوركس
لكن ممكن نلاقي عندك في الكرتونة اللي فوق الثلاجة على الشمال (آخر حاجة في الكرتونة) 
وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## يورو2006

> أستاذنا الكبير  ممكن كود (أو طريقة) العداد اللي بيتحط في التواقيع والزيارات أعرف هذا ما له دخل في الفوركس لكن ممكن نلاقي عندنا في الكرتونة اللي فوق الثلاجة على الشمال (آخر حاجة في الكرتونة)   وجزاك الله خيراً

 http://z07.jeeran.com/zahrani2.html

----------


## يورو2006

> أستاذنا الكبير  ممكن كود (أو طريقة) العداد اللي بيتحط في التواقيع والزيارات أعرف هذا ما له دخل في الفوركس لكن ممكن نلاقي عندنا في الكرتونة اللي فوق الثلاجة على الشمال (آخر حاجة في الكرتونة)   وجزاك الله خيراً

 http://www.star28.com/java/java16/other1.html

----------


## يورو2006

> أستاذنا الكبير  ممكن كود (أو طريقة) العداد اللي بيتحط في التواقيع والزيارات أعرف هذا ما له دخل في الفوركس لكن ممكن نلاقي عندنا في الكرتونة اللي فوق الثلاجة على الشمال (آخر حاجة في الكرتونة)   وجزاك الله خيراً

 http://n-ghost.org/index.php?showtopic=4346

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذنا الكبير  ممكن كود (أو طريقة) العداد اللي بيتحط في التواقيع والزيارات أعرف هذا ما له دخل في الفوركس لكن ممكن نلاقي عندك في الكرتونة اللي فوق الثلاجة على الشمال (آخر حاجة في الكرتونة)   وجزاك الله خيراً

 صدقنى التلاجة بايظة  و اخونا يورو مشكوووور قام بالواجب

----------


## First step

سلام عليكم
هل توجد نسخه من مواضيعك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html
و https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...t=17691&page=5
على صيغة ورد او pdf بدون مشاركات الاعضاء ؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سلام عليكم
> هل توجد نسخه من مواضيعك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html
> و https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...t=17691&page=5
> على صيغة ورد او pdf بدون مشاركات الاعضاء ؟

   حالا ابحث لك عنها

----------


## First step

جزاك الله خيرا لسرعة الرد .. تكون مرجع دراسي ممتاز بدون تشتت من المشاركات

----------


## the_king1983

مرحبا استاذ احمد 
هل هناك موضوع او كتاب بالعربي يعلم طريقة اعداد مؤشر او تعديل على المؤشر (اقصد الكود )
و شكرا

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

فى احد المشاركات لاستاذنا الوافى رحمة الله عليه تحدث عن ( الرالى) ممكن حد يوضحلى معنى هذه الكلمة فى الفوركس

----------


## محمد فتحي

> فى احد المشاركات لاستاذنا الوافى رحمة الله عليه تحدث عن ( الرالى) ممكن حد يوضحلى معنى هذه الكلمة فى الفوركس

  اعتقد ان الرالي هو اتجاه السوق الأساسي bullish أو bearish  
فلو bullish  يكون معناه رالي صاعد 
ولو bearish يكون معناه رالي هابط  
والرالي لا علاقة له بالحركة الثانوية للسوق وإنما هو يعبر عن الحركة الأساسية  
وتستغرق هذه الحركة سنة أو عدة سنوات وتكون حركة كبيرة 
لو في أي معلومة ناقصة أو لو اعتقادي خطأ أرجو ان حد يصلحلي

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> اعتقد ان الرالي هو اتجاه السوق الأساسي bullish أو bearish   فلو bullish يكون معناه رالي صاعد  ولو bearish يكون معناه رالي هابط   والرالي لا علاقة له بالحركة الثانوية للسوق وإنما هو يعبر عن الحركة الأساسية   وتستغرق هذه الحركة سنة أو عدة سنوات وتكون حركة كبيرة  لو في أي معلومة ناقصة أو لو اعتقادي خطأ أرجو ان حد يصلحلي

 شكرا على التوضيح

----------


## محمد فتحي

> شكرا على التوضيح

 الشكر لله أختي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اعتقد ان الرالي تحرك العملة عدد كبير  من النقاط  في اتجاه واحد على غير العادة 
مثال : حركة الباوند دولار اليومية 150 الى 200 نقطة .. 
فاذا تحركت العملة صعودا  اكثر من 200 نقطة فيعتبر رالي صاعد 
ارجو التصحيح من الخبراء 
و الله اعلم

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> اعتقد ان الرالي تحرك العملة عدد كبير من النقاط في اتجاه واحد على غير العادة  مثال : حركة الباوند دولار اليومية 150 الى 200 نقطة ..  فاذا تحركت العملة صعودا اكثر من 200 نقطة فيعتبر رالي صاعد  ارجو التصحيح من الخبراء  و الله اعلم

 وهل الرالى المقصود فى موضوع اخونا الوافى رحمة الله عليه هو الرالى اللى يعبر عن الحركة اليومية؟ الموضوع موجود فى هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1588.html

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> وهل الرالى المقصود فى موضوع اخونا الوافى رحمة الله عليه هو الرالى اللى يعبر عن الحركة اليومية؟ الموضوع موجود فى هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1588.html

 نعم اختي اعتقد ان شيخنا الوافي رحمه الله كان يقصد الرالي اليومي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> طيب ممكن تشور علي بأحسن ما خبرت من شركات تغطي الخليج ولهم دعم بالعربي ولك مني كل الشكر والود.

 عفوا اخى الكريم  لم انتبه للمشاركة  شركة فكسول

----------


## the night steed

السلام عليكم 
الساعه كم يبدء التداول يوم الاثنين
والساعه كم ينتهي التداول يوم الجمعه
بتوقيت أم القرى

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم 
> الساعه كم يبدء التداول يوم الاثنين
> والساعه كم ينتهي التداول يوم الجمعه
> بتوقيت أم القرى

 
بعض الشركات تبدأ  مساء الأحد الساعة 11  بتوقيت مكة المكرمة والباقي يبدأ بعده بساعة يعني 12  .. والأغلاق كذلك مساء الجمعة معظمها الساعة 11 مساءاً

----------


## the night steed

> بعض الشركات تبدأ مساء الأحد الساعة 11 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة والباقي يبدأ بعده بساعة يعني 12 .. والأغلاق كذلك مساء الجمعة معظمها الساعة 11 مساءاً

 شكرا لإجابتك على الاستفسار لكن راح اتعبك معي شوي
بنسبة metatrader
ماهو الوقت لأن شركة التداول التي فاتح لديها حساب ديمو يشتغل 
وبرنامج metatrader حتى الأن مافتح على اسعار يوم الجمعة

----------


## NEWAY

> عفوا اخى الكريم    لم انتبه للمشاركة   شركة فكسول

  
جزاك الله خير أستاذي الجليل. 
طيب، من خلال ملاحظتي هنا في المنتدى، رأيت الحديث وكذلك الشارتات المرفقة، هي للميتا تريدر.
وعلى أساسه أنا تبنيت التعاطي معه وبدأت أفهمه مع الوقت. 
فهل يتوجب علي تنزيل برنامج شركة فكسول للتداول؟
أم يسعني التداول على الميتا تريدر وتحصيل الحساب على الفوكسل؟
وهل لهذه الشركة حساب تجريبي؟
وما تقديرك لكراون فوركس؟ 
لك بالغ احترامي وودي.

----------


## peace&love

محتاج مساعده من الاعضاء الكرام اخوكم جديد في الفوركس... :Asvc: 
 -عندي سؤال بخصوص اني اوامر الشراء والبيع . 
احيانا اسمع ان السعر1.280 مثلا ويتوقع ان يذهب السعر الي 1.210 واسمع من الاعضاء انها صفقه رابحه  وفيها تقريبا 70 نقطة ..ممكن افهم كيف صارت رابحة  :016:  
ولكم جزيل الشكر عارف لخبطكم معايا  :AA:

----------


## أبومحمود

> شكرا لإجابتك على الاستفسار لكن راح اتعبك معي شوي
> بنسبة metatrader
> ماهو الوقت لأن شركة التداول التي فاتح لديها حساب ديمو يشتغل 
> وبرنامج metatrader حتى الأن مافتح على اسعار يوم الجمعة

 
تأكد الآن هل هو شغال ... مشاركتك كانت الساعة 12:31    يمكن برنامج الميتاتريدر عندك مربوط بشركة تبدأ  الواحدة صباحاً  يعني بعد نصف ساعة من كتابتك للمشاركة  .. وأي خدمة حاضرين

----------


## أبومحمود

> محتاج مساعده من الاعضاء الكرام اخوكم جديد في الفوركس...
>  -عندي سؤال بخصوص اني اوامر الشراء والبيع . 
> احيانا اسمع ان السعر1.280 مثلا ويتوقع ان يذهب السعر الي 1.210 واسمع من الاعضاء انها صفقه رابحه  وفيها تقريبا 70 نقطة ..ممكن افهم كيف صارت رابحة  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر عارف لخبطكم معايا

  
كلام سليم   يعني دخل  بيع  (  شورت )   من السعر 1.280   والهدف 1.210   يعني  قفل  العملية بعد هبوط  70   نقطة  وهي  مكسبه ...  لكن لودخل  شراء ( لونج)   ثم هبط السعر  يكون خسر ال  70   نقطة  .. تحياتي

----------


## أبومحمود

> جزاك الله خير أستاذي الجليل. 
> طيب، من خلال ملاحظتي هنا في المنتدى، رأيت الحديث وكذلك الشارتات المرفقة، هي للميتا تريدر.
> وعلى أساسه أنا تبنيت التعاطي معه وبدأت أفهمه مع الوقت. 
> فهل يتوجب علي تنزيل برنامج شركة فكسول للتداول؟
> أم يسعني التداول على الميتا تريدر وتحصيل الحساب على الفوكسل؟
> وهل لهذه الشركة حساب تجريبي؟
> وما تقديرك لكراون فوركس؟ 
> لك بالغ احترامي وودي.

 
بعد أذن أستاذنا أحمد حنفي أجاوبك ...  نستخدم برامج الميتا   للشارتات  لسهولتها التي تعودنا عليها وتوفيرها العديد من المؤشرات والتي تضاف بشكل مستمر ... لكن ضروري من أستخدام منصة FXSOL   .. لأدخال العمليات في الحساب معهم .. ولاتستطيع ربط برامج الميتاتريدر  معهم .. بالنسبة للشق الثاني من سؤالك عن الكراون فوركس  ياليت أحد من الأخوان الذي يملك حساب حقيقي معهم  يجاوبك ... تحياتي

----------


## peace&love

متشكر على الجواب بس مني فاهم كيف احط امر هل احط امر بيع على 1.280 وشراء على 1.210 او ايش الحل

----------


## the night steed

> تأكد الآن هل هو شغال ... مشاركتك كانت الساعة 12:31 يمكن برنامج الميتاتريدر عندك مربوط بشركة تبدأ الواحدة صباحاً يعني بعد نصف ساعة من كتابتك للمشاركة .. وأي خدمة حاضرين

 يعطيك العافيه فتح معي الساعة 1:5

----------


## LEGEND

> متشكر على الجواب بس مني فاهم كيف احط امر هل احط امر بيع على 1.280 وشراء على 1.210 او ايش الحل

 اخي الكريم .. لو توقعنا ان السعر راح ينزل نبيع ..  ولو توقعنا ان السعر راح يرتفع نشتري..  الخروج من الصفقة لايسمى بيع اوشراء وانما تسكير الصفقة او خروج من الصفقة سمها ماشئت ولاكن ليس بيع اوشراء.  اي سؤال لايردك الا لسانك.

----------


## peace&love

تسلموا على الرد الحين فهمت الحكاية :AA:  
يعني الواحد ممكن يكسب من ناحيتين يكسب والسعر طالع وكمان يكسب لو السعر نازل...

----------


## LEGEND

> تسلموا على الرد الحين فهمت الحكاية 
> يعني الواحد ممكن يكسب من ناحيتين يكسب والسعر طالع وكمان يكسب لو السعر نازل...

 ايوه كده بالضبط.. امنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## peace&love

شكرا للجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع

----------


## أسامه عبده

> تسلموا على الرد الحين فهمت الحكاية 
> يعني الواحد ممكن يكسب من ناحيتين يكسب والسعر طالع وكمان يكسب لو السعر نازل...

 . يعني زي المنشار طالع واكل ونازل واكل  :Big Grin:   بس لازم تحط في بالك شيء مهم  كما إن هذه ميزه ، فهي أيضا خطر على الحساب   لأن هذا يعني أن ممكن إذا السعر طالع أو نازل تخسر برضه مو شرط تكسب   طبعا نكون متفائلين ، ولكن التفكير دائما يجب أن لا يكون في الربح فقط ، ولكن في الربح والخسارة   أتمنى لك كل التوفيق يا رب  :Hands:

----------


## قاهر الشوق

السلام عليكم   
سؤالي يا اخوان عن الرافعه الماليه ايش فائدتها بالضبط  ؟؟ مع المثال لو تكرمتم ؟؟   
حسب تجربتي   
مثلا اذا الرافعه 1:100 يحجزوا ولنقل فرضا  1000$  
واذا الرافعه 1:400  يحجزوا ولنقل فرضا 200 $  
بس كذا ؟؟؟؟ والا فيه اشياء ثانيه انا مو فاهمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> .  يعني زي المنشار طالع واكل ونازل واكل   بس لازم تحط في بالك شيء مهم  كما إن هذه ميزه ، فهي أيضا خطر على الحساب   لأن هذا يعني أن ممكن إذا السعر طالع أو نازل تخسر برضه مو شرط تكسب   طبعا نكون متفائلين ، ولكن التفكير دائما يجب أن لا يكون في الربح فقط ، ولكن في الربح والخسارة   أتمنى لك كل التوفيق يا رب

  تنبيه جميل  من استاذنا الكبير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم   
> سؤالي يا اخوان عن الرافعه الماليه ايش فائدتها بالضبط ؟؟ مع المثال لو تكرمتم ؟؟   
> حسب تجربتي   
> مثلا اذا الرافعه 1:100 يحجزوا ولنقل فرضا 1000$  
> واذا الرافعه 1:400 يحجزوا ولنقل فرضا 200 $  
> بس كذا ؟؟؟؟ والا فيه اشياء ثانيه انا مو فاهمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اتفضل يا باشا  اجمل شرح للرافعة المالية https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...postcount=2159

----------


## First step

ahmed hanafy
هل وجدت الملفات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## قاهر الشوق

جزاك الله خير يا استاذ احمد حنفي وكثر الله من امثالك  
اللي فهمته انا  : بعض الوسطاء  كل مازادت قيمة الرافعه كل مازادت قيمة النقطه والعكس بالعكس 
 وحسب ماطبقت انا على برنامج اف اكس سول  (الديمو ) فان قيمة النقطه
 لالالالالالالالالالالالالا تتغير 
وانما الذي يتغير هو قيمة المارجن المحجوز فكلما زادت الرافعه كلما قل المارجن المحجوز   
وهذا مفتاح الثراء والله اعلم اذا التزمت بعقد واحد فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط  
ولا يضحكوا عليك يقللوا لك المارجن حتى تفتح عشر طعش عقد  
والسؤال / هل هذا مطبق في الحسابات الحقيقيه ؟    
والطلب الاخير والمهم جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا بالنسبة لي 
ارغب بنصيحتك ( ولا تضع لي رابط )  :Regular Smile:  كيف السبيل للحصول على 100 نقطه اسبوعيا ؟؟؟؟  
وهل ال 100 نقطه  اسبوعيا قليله ام كثيره بعرفكم يالفوركسيين ؟؟؟    
ويعلم الله اني استفدت من مواضيعك  الشيء الكثير  
ادامك الله وحفظك من كل مكروه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## the night steed

السلام عليكم
كيف اغير الوقت في برنامج الميتاتريد  الى وقت دولتي او اي دوله اريد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ahmed hanafy
> هل وجدت الملفات

 اتقضل يا باشـــــــا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزاك الله خير يا استاذ احمد حنفي وكثر الله من امثالك  
> اللي فهمته انا : بعض الوسطاء كل مازادت قيمة الرافعه كل مازادت قيمة النقطه والعكس بالعكس 
> وحسب ماطبقت انا على برنامج اف اكس سول (الديمو ) فان قيمة النقطه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا تتغير 
> وانما الذي يتغير هو قيمة المارجن المحجوز فكلما زادت الرافعه كلما قل المارجن المحجوز   
> وهذا مفتاح الثراء والله اعلم اذا التزمت بعقد واحد فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط  
> ولا يضحكوا عليك يقللوا لك المارجن حتى تفتح عشر طعش عقد  
> والسؤال / هل هذا مطبق في الحسابات الحقيقيه ؟   نعم هذا مطبق في الحسابات الحقيقيه  
> والطلب الاخير والمهم جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا بالنسبة لي 
> ...

   مش هكتب رابط شوف يا صاحبى كل استرايجية صحيحة و ناجحة اى استراتيجية  بشرط ان تدرسها جيدا تعمل عليها لمدة 3 شهور متصلة  و لا تغيرها خلال الشهور الثلاثة بعد ذلك  اذا وجدت نفسك تربح استمر و ان لم تربح بها اتركها      و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> كيف اغير الوقت في برنامج الميتاتريد  الى وقت دولتي او اي دوله اريد

  اخى الكريم  يمكن تعديل بعض المؤشرات لتتناغم مع الميتا  و لكن لا يمكن تغير زمن الميتا  تقبل ودى

----------


## First step

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك خير الدنيا والاخره

----------


## First step

الدورة الاولى متوفره ؟
مش دورة الاحتراف

----------


## NEWAY

> بعد أذن أستاذنا أحمد حنفي أجاوبك ... نستخدم برامج الميتا للشارتات لسهولتها التي تعودنا عليها وتوفيرها العديد من المؤشرات والتي تضاف بشكل مستمر ... لكن ضروري من أستخدام منصة FXSOL .. لأدخال العمليات في الحساب معهم .. ولاتستطيع ربط برامج الميتاتريدر معهم .. بالنسبة للشق الثاني من سؤالك عن الكراون فوركس ياليت أحد من الأخوان الذي يملك حساب حقيقي معهم يجاوبك ... تحياتي

 شكرا لأخي والأستاذ العزيز شارت يومي. 
بشوف يمكن فيها صعوبة شوية بين التحليل الفني واتخاذ القرار بعدها على الميتا تريدر طبعا، وبدخل في صفقة على منصة ثانية ربما تكون مختلفة عنها شوية وما بتحمل نفس المؤشرات اللي اعتمدت عليها، والا أيش رايك؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا لأخي والأستاذ العزيز شارت يومي. 
> بشوف يمكن فيها صعوبة شوية بين التحليل الفني واتخاذ القرار بعدها على الميتا تريدر طبعا، وبدخل في صفقة على منصة ثانية ربما تكون مختلفة عنها شوية وما بتحمل نفس المؤشرات اللي اعتمدت عليها، والا أيش رايك؟

 اخى الكريم  شركة فكسول انتجت برنامج تداول احلى من الميتا تريد  يمكنك الاعتماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد عليه

----------


## أبومحمود

> شكرا لأخي والأستاذ العزيز شارت يومي. 
> بشوف يمكن فيها صعوبة شوية بين التحليل الفني واتخاذ القرار بعدها على الميتا تريدر طبعا، وبدخل في صفقة على منصة ثانية ربما تكون مختلفة عنها شوية وما بتحمل نفس المؤشرات اللي اعتمدت عليها، والا أيش رايك؟

 
أعتقد أن  FXSOL   أصبح عندها  منصة شارت  زي  الميتاتريدر  .. شفت لها موضوع بأحد المنتديات ... بالنسبة  لي  أحلل  على الميتا   وبعدين أروح  لمنصة الشركة حيث حسابي  وأدخل  الأوردر  .. وياما  أدخلت   بيع بدل الشراء  أو  العكس .. علشان كذا  التجريبي   ليس  بهدف الربح  والخسارة فقط  ... ولكن لنتعود   على مثل هذا  الوضع ... تحياتي

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

ليه برنامج الفكسول مش بيظهر جميع الصفقات اللى فعلت على الحقيقى لما بطلب منه عمل تقرير بالمدة المحددة؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الدورة الاولى متوفره ؟
> مش دورة الاحتراف

 طيب ما تزقش  اتفضل يا باشا

----------


## الصقر العربي

اهلا اخي الأســـتاذ عندي سؤال لو تكرمت  هل من طريقه استطيع بها ان اطلع علي حجم الطلبات و العروض علي العملات اثناء التدوال؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ليه برنامج الفكسول مش بيظهر جميع الصفقات اللى فعلت على الحقيقى لما بطلب منه عمل تقرير بالمدة المحددة؟

 حالا   يصلك رد الخبراء

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> حالا   يصلك رد الخبراء

 منتظرة الرد بارك الله فيك

----------


## فارس الاقصى

استاذ احمد حنفى
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به من مجهودات جبارة لتفيد اخوانك 
الحقيقة اخى كان لى سؤال اسمح لى اطرحه : 
فى موضوعك نبتدى منين الحكاية ، انت ذكرت فى جزء الترند لاين و الدعم و المقاومة فلتر الكسر و ذكرت 3 فلاتر
و كان لى سؤال هنا :  
(1) الفلتر الاول : انت ذكرت انه تجاوز الخط المكسور بنسبة 3% من السعر ، فكيف احسب هذه النسبة ؟ 
(2) الفلتر التانى : اغلاق فوق الخط يليه شمعة جديدة تفتح فوقه ، و الحقيقة مش فاهم النقطة دى لانى لاحظت ان حتى فى الامثلة اللى حضرتك استخدمتها لشرح الفلتر كانت الشمعة الفلتر فاتحة فوق الخط و مع ذلك ارتد السعر ؟ فهل تقصد بذلك ان تفتح الشمعة و تغلق فوق الخط ؟ اى انتظر اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط ام مجرد ان تفتح فوق الخط ؟ 
ارجو ان يكون سؤالى واضح ، و اعتذر على ازعاجك استاذنا الكريم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ليه برنامج الفكسول مش بيظهر جميع الصفقات اللى فعلت على الحقيقى لما بطلب منه عمل تقرير بالمدة المحددة؟

 *المفروض يا أختي أن يظهر التقرير لكِ جميع الصفقات التي أجريت على الحساب
في مدة أقصاها 3 شهور ،
ويجب التأكد من تحديد هذه المدة لتظهر لكِ في التقرير ،
لا أكثر منها، وإذا حددتِ موعداً سابقاً عليها لا يستجيب البرنامج
حتى تصححي تاريخ بداية التقرير. *

----------


## First step

> طيب ما تزقش  اتفضل يا باشا

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## peace&love

ممكن اعرف الواحد كم ممكن يكسب في الاسبوع الواحد ...عارف انها لقافه  
ايش معنى عكس الاتجاه بيع يتحول شراء او العكس مع المثال..

----------


## قاهر الشوق

متشكر قووووي ياباشمهندس

----------


## الصقر العربي

اهلا اخي الأســـتاذ عندي سؤال لو تكرمت هل من طريقه استطيع بها ان اطلع علي حجم الطلبات و العروض علي العملات اثناء التدوال؟

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> *المفروض يا أختي أن يظهر التقرير لكِ جميع الصفقات التي أجريت على الحساب* *في مدة أقصاها 3 شهور ،* *ويجب التأكد من تحديد هذه المدة لتظهر لكِ في التقرير ،* *لا أكثر منها، وإذا حددتِ موعداً سابقاً عليها لا يستجيب البرنامج* *حتى تصححي تاريخ بداية التقرير.*

 المدة المحددة صحيحة بس بالرغم من كدة مش كل الصفقات موجودة حتى كل الصفقات موجودة فى ( Session Activites)  ومش موجودة فى التقرير انا لا اتحدث عن الاوامر التى الغيت ولكن اتحدث عن الصفقات المنفذة

----------


## أسامه عبده

> مش هكتب رابط  شوف يا صاحبى كل استرايجية صحيحة و ناجحة اى استراتيجية  بشرط ان تدرسها جيدا تعمل عليها لمدة 3 شهور متصلة  و لا تغيرها خلال الشهور الثلاثة بعد ذلك  اذا وجدت نفسك تربح استمر و ان لم تربح بها اتركها       و تقبل ودى

 . كلمات من ذهب والله  لو كل واحد طبق هذا الكلام أكاد أجزم ان الخسارة لن يبقى لها مكان   أهم شيء التجربة تكون على حساب تجريبي  :Asvc:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> .  كلمات من ذهب والله  لو كل واحد طبق هذا الكلام أكاد أجزم ان الخسارة لن يبقى لها مكان   أهم شيء التجربة تكون على حساب تجريبي

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اهلا اخي الأســـتاذ عندي سؤال لو تكرمت هل من طريقه استطيع بها ان اطلع علي حجم الطلبات و العروض علي العملات اثناء التدوال؟

  الاخ الكريم  اذا كنت تقصد حجم التداول كما فى الاسهم لا يوجد  يوجد فقط مؤشر الحجم   و يعيبه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انه مرتبط بسيرفر شركة الوساطة  يعنى يظهر لك العرض و الطلب الخاص بالشركة فقط و ليس بالسوق كله  كان هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

----------


## الصقر العربي

> الاخ الكريم  اذا كنت تقصد حجم التداول كما فى الاسهم لا يوجد  يوجد فقط مؤشر الحجم   و يعيبه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انه مرتبط بسيرفر شركة الوساطة  يعنى يظهر لك العرض و الطلب الخاص بالشركة فقط و ليس بالسوق كله  كان هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

 شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن اعرف الواحد كم ممكن يكسب في الاسبوع الواحد ...عارف انها لقافه  
> ايش معنى عكس الاتجاه بيع يتحول شراء او العكس مع المثال..

 بدون لقافة   تستطيع ان تكسب عدة الالف  فى  اليوم  و تستطيع ان تخسرهم ايضا  العبرة بالعلم و الصبر و شطارتك انت يا بطل  فكرة البيع و الشراء فى العملات  افرض الزوج يورو / دولار  لاحظ انه مكون من عملتين   الشراء  يكون شراء اليورو و تكسب اذا ارتفع السعر  و البيع   يكون شراء الدولار و تكسب اذا انخفض السعر  و لو لسة لم تنتبه للمعنى قول لى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد حنفى
> جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به من مجهودات جبارة لتفيد اخوانك 
> الحقيقة اخى كان لى سؤال اسمح لى اطرحه : 
> فى موضوعك نبتدى منين الحكاية ، انت ذكرت فى جزء الترند لاين و الدعم و المقاومة فلتر الكسر و ذكرت 3 فلاتر
> و كان لى سؤال هنا :  
> (1) الفلتر الاول : انت ذكرت انه تجاوز الخط المكسور بنسبة 3% من السعر ، فكيف احسب هذه النسبة ؟ 
> (2) الفلتر التانى : اغلاق فوق الخط يليه شمعة جديدة تفتح فوقه ، و الحقيقة مش فاهم النقطة دى لانى لاحظت ان حتى فى الامثلة اللى حضرتك استخدمتها لشرح الفلتر كانت الشمعة الفلتر فاتحة فوق الخط و مع ذلك ارتد السعر ؟ فهل تقصد بذلك ان تفتح الشمعة و تغلق فوق الخط ؟ اى انتظر اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط ام مجرد ان تفتح فوق الخط ؟ 
> ارجو ان يكون سؤالى واضح ، و اعتذر على ازعاجك استاذنا الكريم

  انا ناس كتير سألتنى عن الفلتر   و ان شاء الله هشرحه بالتفصيل الممل  قريباااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> *المفروض يا أختي أن يظهر التقرير لكِ جميع الصفقات التي أجريت على الحساب
> في مدة أقصاها 3 شهور ،
> ويجب التأكد من تحديد هذه المدة لتظهر لكِ في التقرير ،
> لا أكثر منها، وإذا حددتِ موعداً سابقاً عليها لا يستجيب البرنامج
> حتى تصححي تاريخ بداية التقرير. *

  

> المدة المحددة صحيحة بس بالرغم من كدة مش كل الصفقات موجودة حتى كل الصفقات موجودة فى ( Session Activites)  ومش موجودة فى التقرير انا لا اتحدث عن الاوامر التى الغيت ولكن اتحدث عن الصفقات المنفذة

 *إذاً يجب أن تراجعي الشركة في هذا ،
وتعرضي عليهم رصداً - إن أمكن - للعمليات التي لا تظهر في التقرير،
أو على الأقل نموذجاً منها ، 
هذه مشكلة لم أتعرض لها شخصياً. *

----------


## NEWAY

> اخى الكريم  شركة فكسول انتجت برنامج تداول احلى من الميتا تريد  يمكنك الاعتماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد عليه

  

> أعتقد أن FXSOL أصبح عندها منصة شارت زي الميتاتريدر .. شفت لها موضوع بأحد المنتديات ... بالنسبة لي أحلل على الميتا وبعدين أروح لمنصة الشركة حيث حسابي وأدخل الأوردر .. وياما أدخلت بيع بدل الشراء أو العكس .. علشان كذا التجريبي ليس بهدف الربح والخسارة فقط ... ولكن لنتعود على مثل هذا الوضع ... تحياتي

 جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عني وعن كل مستفيد.

----------


## ام صلاح الدين

> *إذاً يجب أن تراجعي الشركة في هذا ،* *وتعرضي عليهم رصداً - إن أمكن - للعمليات التي لا تظهر في التقرير،* *أو على الأقل نموذجاً منها ،*  *هذه مشكلة لم أتعرض لها شخصياً.*

 شكرا استاذى الكريم على الاهتمام والرد ان شاء الله براجعهم

----------


## *mard*

سؤال يا استاذ   :Hands:  ما هو افضل موشر يحدد لك مستويات الدعم والمقاومة من نفسة على 4 ساعات وشكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## peace&love

تسلم على المعلومة

----------


## أبومحمود

> سؤال يا استاذ   ما هو افضل موشر يحدد لك مستويات الدعم والمقاومة من نفسة على 4 ساعات وشكرا

   
==========
المؤشرات كثيرة   خذ  واحد منها  في  المرفقات  ...  ولكن  اليدوي أفضل

----------


## Fahd

السلام عليكم ورحنة الله 
اخوان من فيكم يعرف المواقع المهمه والقنوات التلفزيونيه التي تهتم باخبار النفط اللحظيه واليوميه  
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## قاهر الشوق

ممكن لو سمحت تعطيني معنى الكلمات التاليه

----------


## ابومالك

السلام عليكم  
ابحث عن برنامج الميتا تريد ويكون مجاني

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم ورحنة الله 
> اخوان من فيكم يعرف المواقع المهمه والقنوات التلفزيونيه التي تهتم باخبار النفط اللحظيه واليوميه  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

  
رابط قناة  بلومبرج     فيها كله   ومباشر http://www.qassimy.com/tvlive/bloombergtvrt.htm

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم  
> ابحث عن برنامج الميتا تريد ويكون مجاني

   
تفضل  ياباشا   مجاني  ..  دعواتك http://www.metaquotes.net/terminal

----------


## أبومحمود

> ممكن لو سمحت تعطيني معنى الكلمات التاليه

   
طبعاً  من  اليسار 
1-  كامل رصيدك شامل العمليات المفتوح
2- رصيدك  ناقص منه العمليات المفتوحة   يعني لوقفلتها حالاً   حيكون هو صافي الرصيد
3- الحد المستخدم تأمين العمليات المفتوحة    ودا كثير جداً ...
4- الباقي للأستخدام
5-النسبة المستخدهة  وهي زيادة     وده في الديمو   في  الحققي  كان  قفل الحساب 
ماتعملش كده في الحقيقي   .. دعواتك

----------


## ابومالك

> تفضل ياباشا مجاني .. دعواتك http://www.metaquotes.net/terminal

  
شكرا لكم اخي

----------


## peace&love

ممكن خدمه... هل ممكن الواحد يسيب عمليات مفتوحه من اليوم ليوم الاثنين مع العلم ان الحساب اسلامي

----------


## ابومالك

> تفضل ياباشا مجاني .. دعواتك http://www.metaquotes.net/terminal

  
حملت البرنامج  
ورفض العمل يريد اسم نستخدم وكلمة سر  
ما العمل

----------


## peace&love

> ممكن خدمه... هل ممكن الواحد يسيب عمليات مفتوحه من اليوم ليوم الاثنين مع العلم ان الحساب اسلامي

    
انا مسافر اليوم ...ممكن تجاوبوني

----------


## محمد فتحي

> انا مسافر اليوم ...ممكن تجاوبوني

 بتختلف من شركة لأخري في اعتقادي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا مسافر اليوم ...ممكن تجاوبوني

   نعم ممكن طالما الحساب اسلامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حملت البرنامج  
> ورفض العمل يريد اسم نستخدم وكلمة سر  
> ما العمل

  اتفضل ياباشا  http://www.altrade.co.uk/ 
التريد مجانى و بدون كلمة سر   
و بينور فى الضلمة كمان

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
يا استاذي انا محتار في الازواج؟
اختار كم زوج اعمل عليه ؟
وكم صفقة افتح في المرة الواحدة؟
وماهي افضل الازواج ؟ ارجوا كتابتها بالترتيب تصاعديا
يعني الافضل اولا  ثم الثاني..................
وشكرا,,,

----------


## أبومحمود

> السلام عليكم,,,
> يا استاذي انا محتار في الازواج؟
> اختار كم زوج اعمل عليه ؟
> وكم صفقة افتح في المرة الواحدة؟
> وماهي افضل الازواج ؟ ارجوا كتابتها بالترتيب تصاعديا
> يعني الافضل اولا  ثم الثاني..................
> وشكرا,,,

  
جواب مؤقت على بال يجاوبك أستاذنا أحمد حنفي بارك الله فيه   خليك في زوج واحد  اليورو  دولار  أو  الباوند  فرنك    او الأثنين    لوحبيت  ...  تدرس حركتهم وتشتغل عليهم ديمو   من وجهة نظري  حركتهم الأكثر وضوحاً  من غيرهم   ... ومافيش فايدة في الأكثار   المهم  الفهم   والبعد عن الخسارة  ....  وكل عقد خسران على الديمو يساوي 5  عقود خسرانه على الحقيقي  .. ولاحظ ماجبنا  سيرة المكسب  .. الحفاظ على رأس المال في البداية مكسب عظيم ... ربنا يوفقك ..

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جواب مؤقت على بال يجاوبك أستاذنا أحمد حنفي بارك الله فيه خليك في زوج واحد اليورو دولار أو الباوند فرنك او الأثنين لوحبيت ... تدرس حركتهم وتشتغل عليهم ديمو من وجهة نظري حركتهم الأكثر وضوحاً من غيرهم ... ومافيش فايدة في الأكثار المهم الفهم والبعد عن الخسارة .... وكل عقد خسران على الديمو يساوي 5 عقود خسرانه على الحقيقي .. ولاحظ ماجبنا سيرة المكسب .. الحفاظ على رأس المال في البداية مكسب عظيم ... ربنا يوفقك ..

 كلام جميل جدا ازيد فقط الباوند دولار

----------


## الصاعقة

جزاك الله خيرا اخي/ شارت يومي
على جوابك الرائع المفيد ان شاء الله
وتشكر استاذي على الزيادة,,,
عندي سؤال ماهي افضل استراتيجية لهذه ال3 ازواج؟
وشكرا...,

----------


## الصاعقة

اووووووووه نسيت ........
ممكن تقوللي ماهو زوج الباوند فرانك؟
...............وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اووووووووه نسيت ........
> ممكن تقوللي ماهو زوج الباوند فرانك؟
> ...............وشكرا

 اتفضل يا باشـــــــــــــا

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,,
تشكر يااستاذي على الشارت والتوضيح,,,
وبالنسبة للزوج الباوند فرانك  GBP/CHF
الاسبريد ( الفرق) 12 نقطة وهذا كثيييييييييييير
اذا كان الاسبريد 5 وبالقوة استعمله فكيف ان كان 12!!!!!
ارجوا اختيار زوجين من هذه الازواج يكون ممتاز#$#وتستخدمه يا استاذ احمد حنفي’’
1- EUR/JPY
2- USD/JPY
3- AUD/USD
4- USD/CAD 
5- USD/CHF
6- NZD/USD
افضل زوجين  2فقط!
وشكرا...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,,
> تشكر يااستاذي على الشارت والتوضيح,,,
> وبالنسبة للزوج الباوند فرانك GBP/CHF
> الاسبريد ( الفرق) 12 نقطة وهذا كثيييييييييييير
> اذا كان الاسبريد 5 وبالقوة استعمله فكيف ان كان 12!!!!!
> ارجوا اختيار زوجين من هذه الازواج يكون ممتاز#$#وتستخدمه يا استاذ احمد حنفي’’
> 1- EUR/JPY
> 2- USD/JPY
> 3- AUD/USD
> ...

 جميع هذه الازواج جميلة  و لكن انا لا اتعامل معها  اتعامل مع  GBP/USD  و المجنون

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر يا استاذي على الجواب الصريح 
جزاك الله خيرا..
مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## الصاعقة

وعندي استفسار!
هل تقصد بالمجنون هو الباوند ين
وشكرا

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

سؤال بسيط ... ما هي الاداة التي تستخدم لرسم خط عادي (ليس خط الترند) في الميتا تريدر مع الشكر

----------


## عبده المصرى

> وعندي استفسار!
> هل تقصد بالمجنون هو الباوند ين
> وشكرا

 نعم اخى الفاضل ولكنه بالحقيقة اعقل عملة رايتها ،،

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر على جوابك اخي/ عبده المصري

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال بسيط ... ما هي الاداة التي تستخدم لرسم خط عادي (ليس خط الترند) في الميتا تريدر مع الشكر

 اتفضل حسب الصورة

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> اتفضل حسب الصورة

 اشكرك اخي الكريم ... ولكن ما احتاجه هو رسم خط مائل يصل بين نقطتين واتحكم بطوله عن طريق الماوس ... لكي يساعدني في تعلم "التحليل الموجي" واتمنى منكم المساعدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك اخي الكريم ... ولكن ما احتاجه هو رسم خط مائل يصل بين نقطتين واتحكم بطوله عن طريق الماوس ... لكي يساعدني في تعلم "التحليل الموجي" واتمنى منكم المساعدة

 الخط المائل هو نفسه خط الترند كما ىف الصورة ولكى تتحكم فى طوله الغى الخاصية كما فى الصورة من خصائص الترند المرسوم

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> الخط المائل هو نفسه خط الترند كما ىف الصورة ولكى تتحكم فى طوله الغى الخاصية كما فى الصورة من خصائص الترند المرسوم

 اشكرك اخي الكريم  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  ومزيداً من التألق للمتداول العربي

----------


## يورو2006

> نعم اخى الفاضل ولكنه بالحقيقة اعقل عملة رايتها ،،

 فعلا اعقل واحد  :Asvc:  وهبط هذه المره بدون سلالم  700 نقطه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> فعلا اعقل واحد   وهبط هذه المره بدون سلالم  700 نقطه

   مش بقولك مجنووووووووووووون

----------


## businessman876

السلام عليكم
اولا انا حبيت اطمن على استاذى احمد حنفى
بمان ان الموضوع مخصص لمبتدئين ياريت ياستاذ احمد
تعرضلنا استراتيجية بسيطه وسهله وسريعه للمبتدئين 
ونناقشها معا نحن المبتدئين وحضرتك
شكرا استاذ احمد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> اولا انا حبيت اطمن على استاذى احمد حنفى
> بمان ان الموضوع مخصص لمبتدئين ياريت ياستاذ احمد
> تعرضلنا استراتيجية بسيطه وسهله وسريعه للمبتدئين 
> ونناقشها معا نحن المبتدئين وحضرتك
> شكرا استاذ احمد

  بصراحة الاستراتيجية دى ممتازة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6909.html

----------


## ابو عملة

السلام عليكم
الرجاء مساعدتي في هذه المشكلة او بالاصح الورطة وكيف انقذ ما تبقي لي من رصيد
انا اشتريت استرليني/ياباني بسعر 235.5  يوم الجمعة صباحا  ....والستوب لوز عند 28.85  الان خسارتي هي  اكثر من 800 دولار  والتامين هو 1370 دولار    ....الان السوق سوف يفتتح بعد  ثلاث ساعات ولا اعرف ماذا افعل ارجوووووكم اذا كان هناك نصيحة او  اي شيء تخرجني من هذا الوضع المعقد وشكراااااااا

----------


## businessman876

شكرا ياستاذ احمد 
فعلا الترند المكسور استراتيجية قويه وممتازه 
شكرا ياستاذ احمد
والحمد لله ان انا اطمنئنيت عليك  
سلام ياستاذ احمد

----------


## ali55

كيف استطيع تحديد نسبة دخولي في صفقه بنسبة معينة كـ 2% أو 5% أو 10% وهكذا لرأس مال قدره 1500 $ مثلا
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## businessman876

> شكرا ياستاذ احمد 
> فعلا الترند المكسور استراتيجية قويه وممتازه 
> شكرا ياستاذ احمد
> والحمد لله ان انا اطمنئنيت عليك  
> سلام ياستاذ احمد

 ياريت يباشا  لو مفهاش تقل منى عليك تدينا محاضره حلوه منك عن رسم خط الترند  وعن اعادة الاختبار  لان الاستراتيجية دى فهمتها كويس بس المشكله تكمن فى اعادة الاختبار لا اعرف متى ادخل من افتتاح شمعة كسر الترند ومتى ادخل من اعادة الاختبار 
شكرا لجهودك لخدمتك اخواتك المبتدئين
والكل يعرف استاذ احمد المشهور بالكرم والوافى بوعوده  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## atef abo sofa

يا اخوتي  عندي سؤال هام 
ما هي افضل اوقات لزوج    EUR/JPY
 هام جدا الله يبارك لك وفيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اخوتي  عندي سؤال هام 
> ما هي افضل اوقات لزوج    EUR/JPY
>  هام جدا الله يبارك لك وفيك

 افضل اوقات المتاجرة عموما هى السوق الاوروبية

----------


## masraw777

أنا سؤالي هل زوج ال GBP/JPY يطبق عليه قواعد العملات المباشره ام قواعد العملات الغير مباشره

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء مساعدتي في هذه المشكلة او بالاصح الورطة وكيف انقذ ما تبقي لي من رصيد
> انا اشتريت استرليني/ياباني بسعر 235.5 يوم الجمعة صباحا ....والستوب لوز عند 28.85 الان خسارتي هي اكثر من 800 دولار والتامين هو 1370 دولار ....الان السوق سوف يفتتح بعد ثلاث ساعات ولا اعرف ماذا افعل ارجوووووكم اذا كان هناك نصيحة او اي شيء تخرجني من هذا الوضع المعقد وشكراااااااا

 اعتذر عن تأخيرى  و اسأل الله لك الربح الحلال

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا ياستاذ احمد 
> فعلا الترند المكسور استراتيجية قويه وممتازه 
> شكرا ياستاذ احمد
> والحمد لله ان انا اطمنئنيت عليك 
> سلام ياستاذ احمد

 تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيف استطيع تحديد نسبة دخولي في صفقه بنسبة معينة كـ 2% أو 5% أو 10% وهكذا لرأس مال قدره 1500 $ مثلا
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

  لو قلنا نسبة 2%  15000×2÷100=300  اذا يمكنك الدخول فى  صفقة واحد بستوب 300 $  او  10 صفقات معا  بشرط الاستوب للصفقة الواحدة  يكون 30 $  و هكذا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ياريت يباشا لو مفهاش تقل منى عليك تدينا محاضره حلوه منك عن رسم خط الترند وعن اعادة الاختبار لان الاستراتيجية دى فهمتها كويس بس المشكله تكمن فى اعادة الاختبار لا اعرف متى ادخل من افتتاح شمعة كسر الترند ومتى ادخل من اعادة الاختبار 
> شكرا لجهودك لخدمتك اخواتك المبتدئين
> والكل يعرف استاذ احمد المشهور بالكرم والوافى بوعوده

 الحكاية عايزة قاعدة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أنا سؤالي هل زوج ال GBP/JPY يطبق عليه قواعد العملات المباشره ام قواعد العملات الغير مباشره

   هو من نوع الكروس

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم:
يا استاذي اعلم اني طفشتك  بالاسئلة .....ولكن ارجوا ان تستحمل مبتدئ
ليس لديه مجاديف لكي يبحر في بحر الفوركس!
لذلك اريد منك اذا تفضلت ان تهدي الي المجاديف حتى استطيع الابحار....
ماهو افضل زوج بين هذين الزوجين,,,
اليورو دولار - اليورو ين         مع الدليل....!
اعرف اني سألتك شبه هذا السؤال من قبل !
لكن اريد اجابة صريحة ووافية وكافية مع سبب اختيارك لهذا الزوج..؟
واعلم انك تشتغل على الباوند دولار -  الباوند ين,.,.,.,
ومع ذلك اريد ان تختار لي بين هذين الزوجين.
ملاحظة: يسمح الاستعانة بصديق,,,
وشكرا...
 وشكرا....

----------


## محمد فتحي

> السلام عليكم:
> يا استاذي اعلم اني طفشتك  بالاسئلة .....ولكن ارجوا ان تستحمل مبتدئ
> ليس لديه مجاديف لكي يبحر في بحر الفوركس!
> لذلك اريد منك اذا تفضلت ان تهدي الي المجاديف حتى استطيع الابحار....
> ماهو افضل زوج بين هذين الزوجين,,,
> اليورو دولار - اليورو ين         مع الدليل....!
> اعرف اني سألتك شبه هذا السؤال من قبل !
> لكن اريد اجابة صريحة ووافية وكافية مع سبب اختيارك لهذا الزوج..؟
> واعلم انك تشتغل على الباوند دولار -  الباوند ين,.,.,.,
> ...

 أسمحلي يا استاذ أحمد أرد   :Inlove:  
كل زوج في الزوجين دول ليه مميزات وليه عيوب 
يعني اليورو دولار اتجاهه واضح لكن حركته بطيئة جدا وارباحه قليلة 
اليورو ين نسخة مصغرة من الباوند ين لو فتحت الشارتين جنب بعض هتذهل من التشابه في الحركة وهو زوج كروس وبالتالي يؤثر عليه 3 عملات مش عملتين بس وهما اليورو والين والدولار  
وكروس يعني حاصل ضرب عملتين أساسيتين في بعض يعني ضرب سعر صرف الدولار ين في اليورو دولار يدينا سعر صرف اليورو ين  
نصيحة مني إذا كنت هتشتغل تحليل كلاسيكي وترندات ودعوم ومقاومات ونماذج خليك علي اليورو دولار وبلاش الأزواج المجنونة  
لو كنت هتشتغل بالمؤشرات والاستراتيجيات يبقي خليك علي اليورو ين مع الحذر  
وفي كلتا الحالتين أنا مابحبش اليورو

----------


## NEWAY

مشي الحال.  :Emoticon1:

----------


## الصاعقة

تشكر اخي على الرد الكافي,,,
جزاك الله خيرا
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق,,, في الدنيا والآخرة...
وشكرا...

----------


## the_king1983

مرحبا
اريد كتاب او موقع يشرح عن القاب 
و شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرحبا
> اريد كتاب او موقع يشرح عن القاب 
> و شكرا

 يوجد موضوع عن الفجوة فى منتدى الجيران  المشكلة ما اقدرش اسكت و مقدرش اتكلم    اعمل ايه  المشكلة ما اقدرش اسكت و مقدرش اتكلم

----------


## دانة البحرين

السلام عليكم 
كيفيه تغير المارجن في الفكسول ,, طبعا قريت من  trading tools ثم اختيار Account Rules 
ولكن لا تظهر عندي Account Rules

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

احتاج لكتاب او كتب تتحدث عن المؤشرات بالتفصيل ان امكن  ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدماً   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم  كيفيه تغير المارجن في الفكسول ,, طبعا قريت من trading tools ثم اختيار Account Rules   ولكن لا تظهر عندي Account Rules

   حاولى تركبى النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> احتاج لكتاب او كتب تتحدث عن المؤشرات بالتفصيل ان امكن   ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدماً

   اتفضل

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> اتفضل

 اشكرك ... واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته للمبتدأين

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اشكرك ... واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته للمبتدأين

   ............الشكر لله ............

----------


## nano85

مشكورين على الجهود الكبيره الي بتبذلوها بس انا عندي سؤال 
انا بحاول اضيف مؤشر جديد على الشارت عندي بس مش عارف واعملت الطريقه الي حكولي اياها الاخوان اني ادخل على البرنامج ومنو ادخل على ال expert
بعدها  ادخل على indicators
انسخ المؤشر بداخله واسكر البرنامج وارجع افتحو ونفذت كل هاد بس المؤشر برضو ما طلع على الشارت ومش موجود اصلا بين المؤشرات تاعت الشارت محتاج انكم اتساعدوني بهاذا الموضوع
وبنتظر ردودكم

----------


## businessman876

استاذنا
لو سمحت يباشا سؤال
اذا كان السعر داخل على نقطة دعم  هل اشترى بمجرد وصول السعر لنقطة الدعم ام انتظر الارتداد او الكسر
اى اريد ان اعرف كيف اتعامل مع نقطة الدعم او المقاومه عند اقتراب السعر منهما هل الانتظار ام الدخول فورا
وما هو شروط الكسر المثالى
والف مليون شكر على مجهوداتك الجبارة
اخوك احمد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكورين على الجهود الكبيره الي بتبذلوها بس انا عندي سؤال 
> انا بحاول اضيف مؤشر جديد على الشارت عندي بس مش عارف واعملت الطريقه الي حكولي اياها الاخوان اني ادخل على البرنامج ومنو ادخل على ال expert
> بعدها ادخل على indicators
> انسخ المؤشر بداخله واسكر البرنامج وارجع افتحو ونفذت كل هاد بس المؤشر برضو ما طلع على الشارت ومش موجود اصلا بين المؤشرات تاعت الشارت محتاج انكم اتساعدوني بهاذا الموضوع
> وبنتظر ردودكم

 اذا نفذت هذه الخطوات 
انظر للصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذنا
> لو سمحت يباشا سؤال
> اذا كان السعر داخل على نقطة دعم هل اشترى بمجرد وصول السعر لنقطة الدعم ام انتظر الارتداد او الكسر
> اى اريد ان اعرف كيف اتعامل مع نقطة الدعم او المقاومه عند اقتراب السعر منهما هل الانتظار ام الدخول فورا
> وما هو شروط الكسر المثالى
> والف مليون شكر على مجهوداتك الجبارة
> اخوك احمد

   لابد من الانتظار حتى يتضح لنا شروط الكسر   انظر الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...5&postcount=76

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

سؤال للأخوة الخبراء ... هل يمكنني تنفيذ اكثر من تمبلت على نفس الفريم في الميتاتريدر ... اقصد اكثر من تمبلت على نفس الفريم وفي نفس الوقت ولكن ارجو الاخذ في الاعتبار اني اقصد بالدمج دمج التمبلت دون معرفة محتوياتها .
اذا ممكن نرجو توضيح الطريقة ... مع خالص شكرنا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال للأخوة الخبراء ... هل يمكنني تنفيذ اكثر من تمبلت على نفس الفريم في الميتاتريدر ...  اقصد اكثر من تمبلت على نفس الفريم وفي نفس الوقت ولكن ارجو الاخذ في الاعتبار اني اقصد بالدمج دمج التمبلت دون معرفة محتوياتها . اذا ممكن نرجو توضيح الطريقة ... مع خالص شكرنا

 الاخ الكريم  لا يمكن تركيب اكثر من واحد على الشارت نفسه   هذا مبلغ علمى

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> الاخ الكريم  لا يمكن تركيب اكثر من واحد على الشارت نفسه   هذا مبلغ علمى

 اشكرك على التوضيح ... ومازلت اتمنى ان يثبت الموضوع لأنه مهم للمبتدأين  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

معليش انا اسئلتي كثيرة بس اذا ممكن انا محتاج اعرف معلومات عن شمعة الليموزين ... وما هو وجه الاستفادة منها في المتاجرة ؟  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> معليش انا اسئلتي كثيرة بس اذا ممكن انا محتاج اعرف معلومات عن شمعة الليموزين ... وما هو وجه الاستفادة منها في المتاجرة ؟

 هو اصطلاح دمه خفيف لشمعة طويلة الى حد كبير  عادة ما يكون ليس لها ديل  و قد نستفيد منها فى الدخول معاها الى ان تنتهى  و تقبل ودى

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

مؤشر CCI ما هي الإعدادات الدارجة له في سوق العملات ... قرأت عنه انه بين 100 و -100 ولكن لم اعرف كيفية ضبطه اذا ممكن طريقة ضبطه واكون شاكر جداً .  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

ما هي اسهل وافضل طريقة لمعرفة الدعوم والمقاومات ؟ وهل يوجد مؤشر او تمبلت يقوم بذلك ؟  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## salah100

فاتح عملية بيع للمجنون لكن هناك خسارة حتى الان هل اوقف العملية حتى افتتاح الاسبوع القادم ام ان الستوب لوز يوقف الجاب في حالة حدوثه

----------


## يارب ترزقه

ارجو مساعدتي00 هل تنصحني باستراتيجية الهاي واللو
اشتري عند اختراق الهاي00 وابيع عند اختراق اللو
الهدف 10 نقاط000 ولكن كيف اين اضع وقف الخساره؟ 
اريد نصيحتك00 واتمنى ان تعطيني مؤشر يحدد الهاي واللو

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ما هي اسهل وافضل طريقة لمعرفة الدعوم والمقاومات ؟  وهل يوجد مؤشر او تمبلت يقوم بذلك ؟

   هناك نوعين :مسنويات كلاسيكية: و هى القمم و القيعان السابقه و انصحك بقراءة طريقه استاذنا الوافى و استراتيجية اخونا محتار لان فيهم شرح وافى لهذه النقطه  مستويات رقمية: و هى مستويات تحب على الهاى و اللو و الاغلاق للفترة السابقه و من اشهرها البيفوت و الكامريلا و الفايبو   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> مؤشر CCI ما هي الإعدادات الدارجة له في سوق العملات ...  قرأت عنه انه بين 100 و -100 ولكن لم اعرف كيفية ضبطه اذا ممكن طريقة ضبطه واكون شاكر جداً .

 احسن اعدادات الافتراضية 14 و اضافه مستويات -200 و 200 و طريقه اضافه المستويات فى المرفقات   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ارجو مساعدتي00 هل تنصحني باستراتيجية الهاي واللو
> اشتري عند اختراق الهاي00 وابيع عند اختراق اللو
> الهدف 10 نقاط000 ولكن كيف اين اضع وقف الخساره؟ 
> اريد نصيحتك00 واتمنى ان تعطيني مؤشر يحدد الهاي واللو

 يا هلا بالحبيب  ليك وحشه يا ابن عمى   اولا لا انصحك بهذه الطريقه ان كنت خلاص عايز رقمى خليك مع الحبيب سرحان  و كما تكلمت معاك سابقا الكلاسيكى لا يعلى عليه مع احترامى الشديد لكل اخواننا   على العموم المؤشر المطلوب مرفق عشان تعمل باك تست براحتك و تجرب يا ابن عمى  :Eh S(7):    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ayas

الساده الافاضل تحية طيبه.  سؤالي هوه هل يمكنني من فتح حسابين مع شركة Fx Sol  وادارتهما معا في ان واحد من خلال برنامج التداول ,مثلا في حالة تفعيل صفقة لعملة ما يتم التفعيل على الحسابين ونتائجها بوقت واحد على الحسابين؟؟ هل يمكن ذلك وكيف ان امكن؟  تحياتي.

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الساده الافاضل تحية طيبه.  سؤالي هوه هل يمكنني من فتح حسابين مع شركة Fx Sol وادارتهما معا في ان واحد من خلال برنامج التداول ,مثلا في حالة تفعيل صفقة لعملة ما يتم التفعيل على الحسابين ونتائجها بوقت واحد على الحسابين؟؟ هل يمكن ذلك وكيف ان امكن؟  تحياتي.

 نعم يمكن  لو انت صاحب الحسابين اطلب انهم يكونوا مرتبطتين ببعض لو الحساب التانى بأسم واحد تانى لازم يملى طلب ادارة حساب   و بتقدر تدير الحسابيين من بواجهه واحدة  فى كلا الحالتين الدعم الفنى هو اللى هيخلصلك الموضوع  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> احسن اعدادات الافتراضية 14  و اضافه مستويات -200 و 200 و طريقه اضافه المستويات فى المرفقات    ودى و تقديرى

 اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا وليد الحلو ... حلى الله ايامك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
هل هناك شرح مفصل 
لمؤشر FLOAT ؟ 
وماهى افضل الاعدادات المناسبه له ؟ 
وبالتفصيل الممممملللل ! 
تحياتى ....   :Eh S(7):

----------


## star

السلام عليكم ازيكم ياساتذه 
استاذي احمد ولاعليك كلفه ابغا شركه افتح معها حساب مبلغ 100 دولار وتكون رافعه 1-400
يعني يحجز مبلغ 25 دولار للعقد الواحد

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مؤشر CCI ما هي الإعدادات الدارجة له في سوق العملات ...  قرأت عنه انه بين 100 و -100 ولكن لم اعرف كيفية ضبطه اذا ممكن طريقة ضبطه واكون شاكر جداً .

  اتفضل يا باشا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...2&postcount=14

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هي اسهل وافضل طريقة لمعرفة الدعوم والمقاومات ؟  وهل يوجد مؤشر او تمبلت يقوم بذلك ؟

   تفضل الاستاذ وليد الحلو بالرد مشكورا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ازيكم ياساتذه 
> استاذي احمد ولاعليك كلفه ابغا شركه افتح معها حساب مبلغ 100 دولار وتكون رافعه 1-400
> يعني يحجز مبلغ 25 دولار للعقد الواحد

  فى شركات كتير مثل ماركتيفيا   و لكن لا اثق فيها

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

السلام عليكم ،، اشكر الأستاذ احمد حنفي على المجهود الذي يقوم به في هذا الموضوع ... وجميع من بادر على الأجابة على أسئلتي ... لي سؤال جديد : أغلب الأستراتيجيات كما نعلم غير صالحة وقت الأخبار ... ووقت الأخبار بالطبع معروف بالرجوع لمواقع الأخبار مثل (forexfactory) ولكن الذي يحيرني هو فترة تأثير الخبر فبعد كام دقيقة من صدور الخبر يمكنني استخدام استراتيجيتي للمتاجرة ... كما ان بعض الصفقات تبدأ قبل الأخبار بفترة ولا تنتهي قبل الخبر فما هو الحل في مثل هذه الحالات ؟ مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## nileman

أود أن أسأل عن النقاط التى تزيد على العملات عندما تفتح الأسواق الخاصة بهذة العملات مثل تأثير فتح السوق الأوروبية على اليورو و بورصة لندن على الجنية الاسترلينى والسوق الأمريكية على الدولار والسوق الاسترالية على الدولار الاسترالى وهكذا فمثلا عند فتح السوق الاسترالية تزيد العملة الاسترالية بعض النقاط فهل يمكن ان تحدثنا فى هذا الموضوع وكيف نستفيد من هذه الحركة فى تجارتنا فى العملات

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أود أن أسأل عن النقاط التى تزيد على العملات عندما تفتح الأسواق الخاصة بهذة العملات مثل تأثير فتح السوق الأوروبية على اليورو و بورصة لندن على الجنية الاسترلينى والسوق الأمريكية على الدولار والسوق الاسترالية على الدولار الاسترالى وهكذا فمثلا عند فتح السوق الاسترالية تزيد العملة الاسترالية بعض النقاط فهل يمكن ان تحدثنا فى هذا الموضوع وكيف نستفيد من هذه الحركة فى تجارتنا فى العملات

 فهمت قصدك بس مش شرط على فكرة  ليس مع كل افتتاح للسوق ارتفاع لعملته  و اسأل المجنون و هو يقولك  :Big Grin:   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ،،  اشكر الأستاذ احمد حنفي على المجهود الذي يقوم به في هذا الموضوع ... وجميع من بادر على الأجابة على أسئلتي ... لي سؤال جديد : أغلب الأستراتيجيات كما نعلم غير صالحة وقت الأخبار ... ووقت الأخبار بالطبع معروف بالرجوع لمواقع الأخبار مثل (forexfactory) ولكن الذي يحيرني هو فترة تأثير الخبر فبعد كام دقيقة من صدور الخبر يمكنني استخدام استراتيجيتي للمتاجرة ... كما ان بعض الصفقات تبدأ قبل الأخبار بفترة ولا تنتهي قبل الخبر فما هو الحل في مثل هذه الحالات ؟  مع جزيل الشكر

 العبارة دى قدامها سنه بالكتير و تختفى  :Big Grin:  لان الاخبار مبقتش زى زمان  الاخبار من سنتين تقريبا و بالتحديد من اوائل 2006 الى الوراء كان خبر زى الفائدة الامريكية يهوى بالسعر 200 نقطه فى اتجاه واحد ده غير الرقص اللى فى نص الخبر   اما الان الوضع بقى اخف كتير فغالبا ما بيكون السوق استوعب الخبر تماما و يكون تأثيره خفيف   اذا كنت مضارب يومى جرب تشيل الاخبار من مخك هتستريح جدااا   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## islamway

الاستاذ احمد حنفى بعد التحية لك ولجميع الاعضاء الكرام لى سؤال بخصوص المؤشرات يذكر مثلا الاعدادت الافتراضية للمؤشر مثلا RSI 14 فهل هذة الاعدادت الافتراضية للعمل على اى فريم وفى حالة الانتقال الى فريم اخرى يتم تغيير هذة الاعداد لتناسب مع الفريم كما اوضح سابقا الاخ وضاح عطار وبعد الاخوة افادو بانه هذة الاعدادت للعمل على جميع الفريمات بدون فرق ارجو الافادة ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> العبارة دى قدامها سنه بالكتير و تختفى   لان الاخبار مبقتش زى زمان  الاخبار من سنتين تقريبا و بالتحديد من اوائل 2006 الى الوراء كان خبر زى الفائدة الامريكية يهوى بالسعر 200 نقطه فى اتجاه واحد ده غير الرقص اللى فى نص الخبر   اما الان الوضع بقى اخف كتير فغالبا ما بيكون السوق استوعب الخبر تماما و يكون تأثيره خفيف   اذا كنت مضارب يومى جرب تشيل الاخبار من مخك هتستريح جدااا    ودى و تقديرى

 اشكرك استاذ وليد على التوضيح  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## nileman

> فهمت قصدك بس مش شرط على فكرة   ليس مع كل افتتاح للسوق ارتفاع لعملته  و اسأل المجنون و هو يقولك    ودى و تقديرى

 ألف شكر يا با شمهندس وليد وجزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الاستاذ احمد حنفى بعد التحية لك ولجميع الاعضاء الكرام لى سؤال بخصوص المؤشرات يذكر مثلا الاعدادت الافتراضية للمؤشر مثلا RSI 14 فهل هذة الاعدادت الافتراضية للعمل على اى فريم وفى حالة الانتقال الى فريم اخرى يتم تغيير هذة الاعداد لتناسب مع الفريم كما اوضح سابقا الاخ وضاح عطار وبعد الاخوة افادو بانه هذة الاعدادت للعمل على جميع الفريمات بدون فرق ارجو الافادة ولك جزيل الشكر

 أخى العزيز   الاعدادات الافتراضية هى الاعدادات اللى اوصى بها صناع المؤشرات و مبتكريها  و هى غالبا بتكون الاحسن و لكن قد تلجأ للتعديل عليها للعمل على الخمس دقائق لتكون ابطأ او التعديل عليها لتكون اسرع للعمل على اليومى او الاسبوعى يعنى الاعدادات الافتراضية هو الاحسن و لكن قد تلجأ للتغير لتجعلها ابطأ او اسرع حسب ما يناسبك  ده المفهوم العام   ما فعله او ما تكرم و شرحه اخونا وضاح  هو انك لو عايز تشوف مؤشر السى سى اى 14 على الساعه و انت على فريم الربع تضرب 14 فى 4 بدون ما تحتاج تتنقل ما بين التايم فريمز المختلفه و عشان تأخد دخول دقيق للصفقه بأقل ارتداد ممكن   اتمنى اكون وضحت   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> اشكرك استاذ وليد على التوضيح

  

> ألف شكر يا با شمهندس وليد وجزاك اللة خيرا

   تحت أمركم يا رجاله  :Eh S(7):   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## islamway

الف شكرا استاذ وليد على الرد لك منى مليون سلام وتحية ممكن أسالك ايه هى مؤشرتك المفضلة

----------


## Q.ME

أشكر الجميع على هذا التفاعل الكبير ولدي سؤالين
1- كيف يمكنني أفتح شارت جديد بالباوند ين علما أنه غير موجود بقائمة الـ market Watch
2- كيف يمكنني فتح حسابين منفصلين في الميتا تريدر بحيث كل حساب به اكسبيرت مختلف عن   الآخر ، والاكسبيرتين يعملان في نفس الوقت بحيث يمكنني التنقل بينهما ومتابعتهما من غير أن يؤدي الانتقال الى الاكسبيرت الثاني توقف الاكسبيرت الأول بسب الخروج منه.

----------


## sameer11

صباح الخير : سؤال بخصوص ال scalping 
ماهو أقل وقت بإمكاني أقفل الصفقه عليها بدون ماتحسب الشركة هذه العمليه Scalping؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الف شكرا استاذ وليد على الرد لك منى مليون سلام وتحية ممكن أسالك ايه هى مؤشرتك المفضلة

   صباح الخير حبيبى و جمعه مباركه  مؤشرى المفضل هى السى سى اى بالاعدادات الافتراضية   بستخدمه فى الدايفيرجنسات لان دايفيرجنساته حكاية و بعض الاحيان بيتنأ بكسر التريند قبل كسره فى الواقع لما برسم التريند عليه و على السعر لو الاتنين كسروا مع بعض بيبقى زيادة تأكيد لو السى سى اى كسر الاول غالبا بيكسر التريند و بتدخل من منظقه حلوة   هو مؤشر حكاية و يمكن المعلم بوحه يشهد لانه بقى من عشاقه  :Asvc:   و تحت أمرك حبيبى  :Eh S(7):   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أشكر الجميع على هذا التفاعل الكبير ولدي سؤالين
> 1- كيف يمكنني أفتح شارت جديد بالباوند ين علما أنه غير موجود بقائمة الـ market Watch
> 2- كيف يمكنني فتح حسابين منفصلين في الميتا تريدر بحيث كل حساب به اكسبيرت مختلف عن الآخر ، والاكسبيرتين يعملان في نفس الوقت بحيث يمكنني التنقل بينهما ومتابعتهما من غير أن يؤدي الانتقال الى الاكسبيرت الثاني توقف الاكسبيرت الأول بسب الخروج منه.

 1- اقف على النافذة بتاعه الماركت ووتش و كليك يمين Show all و ان شاء الله تلاقى المجنون  :Big Grin:   2- اعتقد حلك فى الملى ترمينال تفضل يا أخى http://www.****quotes.net/****trader_multiterminal/  وانا تحت أمرك  جمعه مباركه  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## rafiek

من فضلكم يا جماعة أنا لسة مبتدأ ومش عارف في موضوع التوصيات أي حاجة لدرجة إن جالي من أحد الأصدقاء توصية مش عارف أقراها أو أفهمها أو أترجمها صح فيا ريت لو تكرمتم تحلولي هذا الموضوع                          ولحضراتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## وليد الحلو

> صباح الخير : سؤال بخصوص ال scalping 
> ماهو أقل وقت بإمكاني أقفل الصفقه عليها بدون ماتحسب الشركة هذه العمليه Scalping؟

 صباح الفل   اعتقد أكثر من 5 دقائق (ده كان رد افكسول عليا فى الموضوع ده من فترة طويله) لو ربع ساعه تبقى فى الضمان  :Big Grin:   اظن الايام دى مفيش خوف من السكالب و معظم شركات الوساطه بقت ترحب بيه مع تطور تقنيات العمل  و لكن السىء هذه الايام ما يسمى بالنيثنج و هى فتح صفقات كتيرة هدف كل صفقه نقطه واحدة و الشركات تواجه المضاربين اللى بيعملوا كده بمنتهى الشده   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> من فضلكم يا جماعة أنا لسة مبتدأ ومش عارف في موضوع التوصيات أي حاجة لدرجة إن جالي من أحد الأصدقاء توصية مش عارف أقراها أو أفهمها أو أترجمها صح فيا ريت لو تكرمتم تحلولي هذا الموضوع ولحضراتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

    اولا اهلا بيك فى المنتدى و احنا تحت امرك  ثانيا تفضل بعض الروابط المهمه   نبتدى منين الحكاية  دورة أحتراف الفوركس  مدخل المبتدأين (بوابة المنتدى)  ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية (أقرأ كل المواضيع اللى فيه ده كنز المنتدى)    أقرأ و تعالى اسأل عن اى حاجة و ان شاء الله طلباتك اوامر  خد وقتك فى التعليم و ابعد عن المضاربة بحسابك الحقيقى السوق ده مش سهل   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## sameer11

شكرا استاذي وليد

----------


## nileman

أود أن أشكرك علىجهدك الكبير والمميز
و أرجوا من حضرتك أستاذىاذا تكرمت رابط استراتيجية الأستاذ سوبابلكس -
واذا وجد كتاب او مجموعة كتب عن استراتيجية الفراشة ورابط الأستراتيجية الفراشة اذا كان رابط الأستراتيجية موجود ولك يا استاذى كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أود أن أشكرك علىجهدك الكبير والمميز
> و أرجوا من حضرتك أستاذىاذا تكرمت رابط استراتيجية الأستاذ سوبابلكس -
> واذا وجد كتاب او مجموعة كتب عن استراتيجية الفراشة ورابط الأستراتيجية الفراشة اذا كان رابط الأستراتيجية موجود ولك يا استاذى كل الشكر والتقدير

 اخى العزيز  اذا تقصد موضوع اخونا بتاع المضاعفات فأنا لم اقرأه و لكنى سمعت عنه  و ماهى هى استراتيجية الفراشه هل تعنى نماذج الهارمونيك ؟؟  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## sameer11

تحمل غلاستي استاذ وليد ,,, 
ولاكن هل شركة finex  تقبل scalping ؟ لأني محتار انا بشتغل على فريم الدقيقه والخمس دقائق , ممكن يتحقق الهدف عندي خلال دقيقه . ودي وإحترامي لمجهودك الجميل

----------


## وليد الحلو

> تحمل غلاستي استاذ وليد ,,, 
> ولاكن هل شركة finex تقبل scalping ؟ لأني محتار انا بشتغل على فريم الدقيقه والخمس دقائق , ممكن يتحقق الهدف عندي خلال دقيقه . ودي وإحترامي لمجهودك الجميل

    انا تحت أمرك  و لكن يجب سؤال فينكس عناذا كان بيقبلوا السكالب ولا لا و اذا كان فى تحفظات لازم تعرفها لان الشركات تختلف فى نحفظها من عدمه   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Q.ME

[quote=وليد الحلو;500200]1- اقف على النافذة بتاعه الماركت ووتش و كليك يمين Show all و ان شاء الله تلاقى المجنون  :Big Grin:   2- اعتقد حلك فى الملى ترمينال تفضل يا أخى http://www.****quotes.net/****trader_multiterminal  استاذي  الفاضل وليد الحلو ألف ألف شكر على سرعة ردك وسعة صدرك وان شاء الله مأجور بالنسبة لسؤالي الأول فكلاكم صحيح وطبقته ، أما بالنسبة لسؤالي الثاني   فللأسف الرابط ما شغال

----------


## nileman

> اخى العزيز   اذا تقصد موضوع اخونا بتاع المضاعفات فأنا لم اقرأه و لكنى سمعت عنه  و ماهى هى استراتيجية الفراشه هل تعنى نماذج الهارمونيك ؟؟   ودى و تقديرى

 أشكرك جزبل الشكر على اهتمامك
نعم أقصد موضوع أخونا بتاع المضاعفات ونعم أقصد نماذج الهارمونيك
ودى وتقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

[quote=Beginner 1;500430] 

> 1- اقف على النافذة بتاعه الماركت ووتش و كليك يمين Show all و ان شاء الله تلاقى المجنون    2- اعتقد حلك فى الملى ترمينال تفضل يا أخى http://www.****quotes.net/****trader_multiterminal استاذي الفاضل وليد الحلو ألف ألف شكر على سرعة ردك وسعة صدرك وان شاء الله مأجور بالنسبة لسؤالي الأول فكلاكم صحيح وطبقته ، أما بالنسبة لسؤالي الثاني فللأسف الرابط ما شغال

  اهلا حبيبى  بدل الاربع نجوم **** اكتب m e t a بدون فراغات  لانها من الكلمات المحظورة فى المنتدى   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أشكرك جزبل الشكر على اهتمامك
> نعم أقصد موضوع أخونا بتاع المضاعفات ونعم أقصد نماذج الهارمونيك
> ودى وتقديرى

 موضوع المضاعفات راسل سمير صيام على الخاص فهو كان من متابعين هذا الموضوع  اما عن استراتيجية الفراشه فهى ليست استراتيجية انما هى نماذج فنيه تطبق على السوق   و من اقوى المراجع فى الهارمونيك كتاب كارنى سكوت  تفضل http://www.4shared.com/file/12155018/296d8656/Scott__M_Carney__-_The_Harmonic_Trader.html?s=1  و قد أتى أخونا وجه الخير بترجمه لهذا الكتاب القوى  تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=32859  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## nileman

> موضوع المضاعفات راسل سمير صيام على الخاص فهو كان من متابعين هذا الموضوع   اما عن استراتيجية الفراشه فهى ليست استراتيجية انما هى نماذج فنيه تطبق على السوق   و من اقوى المراجع فى الهارمونيك كتاب كارنى سكوت  تفضل http://www.4shared.com/file/12155018/296d8656/Scott__M_Carney__-_The_Harmonic_Trader.html?s=1  و قد أتى أخونا وجه الخير بترجمه لهذا الكتاب القوى  تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=32859   ودى و تقديرى

 جزاك اللة خير الجزاء
سبحان اللة وبحمدة سبحان اللة العظبم

----------


## islamway

معلشى طلب من الاستاذ وليد الحلو ممكن اخر اصدار من مؤشر CCI مع شرح بسيط لو امكن واشكاله بخلاف طبعا شرح المهندس حسام العزبى وايه هو افضل فريم للعمل عليه تحياتى

----------


## وليد الحلو

صباح الفل يا غالى   اولا أحب ان تفرق ما بين الاستخدام الكلاسيكى لـ CCI و الاستخدام اللى شرحه الاستاذ حسام العزبى و هو نماذج وودى على العموم هرفقلك أخر اصدار من نماذج وودى حيث انى من متابعيين اعمال وودى و لكنى لا اضارب بها   اما عن الاستخدام الكلاسيكى لـ CCI وهو فى نظرى الاقوى و الاحسن  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showpost.php?p=350135&postcount=5  و اى سؤال انا حاضر   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## islamway

فعلا والله العظيم انت انسان ذوقك ربنا يزيدك من نعيم الله ومعلشى انا أسئلتى هتبقى كتير قوى لحضرتك لسه جديد بقى

----------


## anood1

الأستاذ أحمد حنفى، من زمان لم اسألك .. يا ليت تساعدنى فى المساله ديت: ممكن شرح كيفية التفرقه بين ال لBreakaway Gap و ال common gap فى حالة اذا فتح السوق على Gap؟ أنا فاهمه أن Breakaway سيتبعها السعر فى نفس أتجاه الغاب  و ال Common سيتبعها أغلاق الغاب و لكن كيف نفرق بينهما حال فتح السوق؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الأستاذ أحمد حنفى، من زمان لم اسألك .. يا ليت تساعدنى فى المساله ديت: ممكن شرح كيفية التفرقه بين ال لBreakaway Gap و ال common gap فى حالة اذا فتح السوق على Gap؟ أنا فاهمه أن Breakaway سيتبعها السعر فى نفس أتجاه الغاب  و ال Common سيتبعها أغلاق الغاب و لكن كيف نفرق بينهما حال فتح السوق؟

 البريك اواى غالبا ما تكسر مقاومه (فى حاله الجاب العلوى) و العكس صحيح  اما الكومون فغالبا ما ترتد من اول دعم او مقاومه   و ده طبعا يثير نقطه هامه لان كثير من الاخوان اول ما يفتح السوق بجاب يدخل عكسه و هذا خطأ  الصحيح الانتظار لنرى ما سيفعل السعر مع اول دعم او مقاومه   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> فعلا والله العظيم انت انسان ذوقك ربنا يزيدك من نعيم الله ومعلشى انا أسئلتى هتبقى كتير قوى لحضرتك لسه جديد بقى

 حبيب قلبى انا تحت امرك  :Eh S(7):   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## BlackTuberose

هل رسم الفايبو صحيح 
و هل فعلا كسر المجنون نقطة مفاومة قوية و هل هناك اعدة اختبار ثالثة ام لا

----------


## 4smarts

الأخ / وليد الحلو 
تابعت في الآونة الأخيرة بعض الاستراتيجيات الرقمية في المنتدى 
وقد أعجبتني 
احتاج الى مصادر أخرى للمتابعة والدراسة والتجريب 
ماذا تعني كلمة استراتيجية رقمية بالانجليزي 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> هل رسم الفايبو صحيح 
> و هل فعلا كسر المجنون نقطة مفاومة قوية و هل هناك اعدة اختبار ثالثة ام لا

 الاصح رسم الفايبو كما في الصورة المرفقة 
و كلما كبر الفريم و كلما كانت الموجة حادة كانت النتائج ادق

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

هل يوجد موقع ... يعتمد عليه للحصول على التحليل الأليوتي للعملات مع خالص شكري وتقديري

----------


## chocolates

السلام عليكم جميعا
اخوتي الاحبه انا مبتديء جدا جدا 
هناك مؤشرات عديدة في برنامج التداول ولا اعرف ما هي ولا عمل وفائدة كل منها .
مثلا الموفنج افرج والمومنتم و ......و .....؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجوا منكم اخوتي ان تكون مثلا في ملف بي دي اف لتسهيل قرائتها ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## islamway

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اخوتي الاحبه انا مبتديء جدا جدا 
> هناك مؤشرات عديدة في برنامج التداول ولا اعرف ما هي ولا عمل وفائدة كل منها .
> مثلا الموفنج افرج والمومنتم و ......و .....؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ارجوا منكم اخوتي ان تكون مثلا في ملف بي دي اف لتسهيل قرائتها ولكم جزيل الشكر.

 عليك بهذا الرابط وفيه كل حاجة ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18293.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هل يوجد موقع ... يعتمد عليه للحصول على التحليل الأليوتي للعملات  مع خالص شكري وتقديري

  يوجد بالمنتدى شرح رائع لبرنامج ret  يمكنك الرجوع اليه

----------


## chocolates

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب gym1974
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## almalek77

أرجو المساعدة :
أريد أن أتعلم كيفية الإستفادة من (إتاحة المستشارين الخبراء ) في برنامج الميتا ترايدر 4 ، كيفية استخدامها ، ماذا نستفيد منها في المتاجرة ، اي شي عنها ، وشكرا

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
كيف حال استاذنا أ/احمد حنفي
وكيف حال الاخوة الكرام
من زمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان لم اسأل اي سؤال
اشتقت الى اجوبتك يا استاذ,  لكن ماذا اسأل !!!  ليس لدي اي سؤال.
 بس حبيت المرور على الديار للاطمئنان,,,لانني اجد راحة عجيبة عند مروري عليها
صحيح اني تعلمت الفوركس وبدأت بالمتاجرة لكن لن استطيع الاستغناء عنك يا استاذ
يامن اخذت بيدي عندما كنت لا استطيع الابحار وكنت اخاف من بحر الفوركس
 فاعطيتني الشجاعة فقدمت الى المركب وركبته وعلمتني كيف اجدف بالمجاديف واقاوم الامواج بكل قوة واصرار
هذا شكر بسيط بالنسبة لعملك العظيم  ,  جزيت خيرا وكفيت شرا
اللهم اغفر له خطاياه  وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب
وشكرا..

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذ.
المجنون جنني سأخسر في المسابقة منه
حاولت ان اربطه من عنقه لكن لم تجدي نفعا...
اريد استراتيجية تقيده وتجننه اكثر
وشكرا

----------


## almalek77

أرجو المساعدة :
أريد أن أتعلم كيفية الإستفادة من (إتاحة المستشارين الخبراء ) في برنامج الميتا ترايدر 4 ، كيفية استخدامها ، ماذا نستفيد منها في المتاجرة ، اي شي عنها ، وشكرا

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم,,
وينك يا استاذ عساه خيرا ان شاء الله
بتدور على زوج مناسب  ولا ايه؟
عندي سؤال:
ما الافضل؟ على الفريمات الصغيرة ....من الساعة وتحت
المؤشر: RSI 14>>>ام<<<<<RSI 3
وشكرا

----------


## الصاعقة

وين الاحباب!
ليش مافي احد؟
فينكم ؟؟؟؟؟    معزومين عند مين.
طيب اعزموني معاكم!!!

----------


## الصاعقة

السلام عليكم:
عندي سؤال:
ماهي الازواج الاساسية؟
وماهي الازواج الاضافية؟

----------


## الصاعقة

عدت الى الديار فلم ............اجد صاحب الدار
فقلت للدار سلم ............على استاذي

----------


## الصاعقة

عساه خيرا ان شاء الله 
فينك يا استاذ شكلك طالع الحج
الله يوفقك في دنياك واخرتك
ولاتنسانا من دعائك الصالح

----------


## nileman

أخى العزيز
ماهو الأكسبيرت وما هو التمبليت؟
وكيفية وضعهم على الشارت؟
    وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## albab

السلام عليكم:
ذكر John Murphy في شرحه لكلا Head and Shoulder و Inverse Head and Shoulder بعض الشروط المرتبطة بالـ Volume.مثلا في الـ Inverse Head and Shoulder :أن يكون الـ Volume عند الرأس أقل منه في الكتف الشمال.أن يكون الـ Volume عند rally من الرأس أكبر من عند rally من الكتف الشمالأن يكون هناك تغير ملحوظ في الـ Volume عند كسر خط العنقالسؤال: هل هذه الشروط تنطبق على الفوركس أم لا؟
وشكرا

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> السلام عليكم:
> ذكر John Murphy في شرحه لكلا Head and Shoulder و Inverse Head and Shoulder بعض الشروط المرتبطة بالـ Volume.مثلا في الـ Inverse Head and Shoulder :أن يكون الـ Volume عند الرأس أقل منه في الكتف الشمال.أن يكون الـ Volume عند rally من الرأس أكبر من عند rally من الكتف الشمالأن يكون هناك تغير ملحوظ في الـ Volume عند كسر خط العنقالسؤال: هل هذه الشروط تنطبق على الفوركس أم لا؟
> وشكرا

  في الفوركس لا نهتم بالفوليوم 
هذه الشروط على الفوليوم تنطبق على الأسهم 
والله اعلم

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> أخى العزيز
> ماهو الأكسبيرت وما هو التمبليت؟
> وكيفية وضعهم على الشارت؟
>     وجزاك الله خيرا

 الأكسبيرت هو نظام للمتاجرة الألية و عند تشغيله يفتح و يغلق الصفقلت بدون اي تدخل من المتاجر 
التمبليت هو حفظ لشارت الزوج بكل ما يحتوي من خطوط و ترندات و مؤشرات 
و اخيرا انصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع  موسوعة الميتا تريدر

----------


## nileman

شكرا جزيلا اخى جيتار

----------


## albab

> في الفوركس لا نهتم بالفوليوم  هذه الشروط على الفوليوم تنطبق على الأسهم  والله اعلم

 شكرا اخي جيتار
ترى هل يوجد كتاب عن التحليل الفني في الفوركس مثل كتاب ميرفي؟
وشكرا

----------


## الصاعقة

{ ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناج عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فان الله شاكر عليم}
فينك يا استاذ الحج خلص خير ان شاء الله

----------


## pipo

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اتعلم صناعة الاكسبيرتات
فاي باب اقصد؟؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## فوركساوي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته   و كل عام و انتم بخير  بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك  و سؤالي : اين اجد البرنامج او اللعبة  الخاصة بممارسة الفوركس  من بيع و شراء عملات و عرض للخرائط و لكن دون اتصال بالانترنت اي للتدريب فقط ؟ حيث و جدتها علي احد المواقع الاجنبية و الذي ارشدنا عليه الاخ العضو الذي قام بكتابة كتاب "اسرار الفوركس" و لكن يستلزم وجود ماستر كارد و شراء هذه اللعبة.  و هل يمكن ان احمل برنامج الميتا تريد ثم اسطبه علي جهازي و اتعامل مع البرنامج بدون اتصال بالانترنت اي للتدريب فقط  و تطبيق بعض اساليب التحليل الفني عليه "بالتاكيد علي الاسعار السابقة" ؟  و شكرا

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد ان اتعلم صناعة الاكسبيرتات
> فاي باب اقصد؟؟؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 
تفضل يا اخي من هذا الرابط موضوع المهندس وضاح عطار  تعال وتعلم معنا لغة MQL4 حتى الاحتراف

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

اريد انا اتعلم الفوركس فمن اين ابدا وهل متاجرت شخص اخر لحسابى غلط  حتى لو انا واثق فيه ؟

----------


## MEZO

هل الفوركس حقيقة ام خيال؟

----------


## الصاعقة

اخي ميزو الفوركس حقيقة لمن تعلم وعمل واجتهد وخيال لمن تخيل وتكلم ورقد
تقبل تحياتي,,,

----------


## عمران حسن

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله  
لدي موضوع بخصوص تحليل عملة اليورو /ين  
ارجو من الاخوة وضع روابط تفيد في زيادة معرفتي به من حيث نقاط الدعم القوية و اافضل الاستراتيجيات التي تحقق ربح و اهم الاخبار التي تؤثر على الزوج و الخ

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اريد انا اتعلم الفوركس فمن اين ابدا وهل متاجرت شخص اخر لحسابى غلط حتى لو انا واثق فيه ؟

  اخى الكريم  ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلا عليكم ورحمة الله  
> لدي موضوع بخصوص تحليل عملة اليورو /ين  
> ارجو من الاخوة وضع روابط تفيد في زيادة معرفتي به من حيث نقاط الدعم القوية و اافضل الاستراتيجيات التي تحقق ربح و اهم الاخبار التي تؤثر على الزوج و الخ

 بكل اسف لا اتعامل مع هذا الزوج  ننتظر تفاعل الاخوان

----------


## الصاعقة

اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ
ايش اللي شاغلك هالفترة كلها
عفوا لدي مشــــــــــــــــــــــــاركات في صفحة 192
ارجوا الاطلاع عليها والافادة...
تحياتي,,

----------


## الصاعقة

يا استاذ انت زعلان مني ولا ايش
ليش البعد دا كله

----------


## لي لي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن  لو سمحتم الي يعرف ازاي بنفك ضغط الملفات يقول لي 
انا اسفة انا عارفه ان دا موضوع تعليمي لكن انا مش  عارفه اسال فين لان كل الملفات الي بحاول احملها من مرفقات الاخ الكريم جيتار مش يتنفع تتنقل
لو حد ممكن يساعدني ويقول لي ازاي افك ضغط الملفات 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن  لو سمحتم الي يعرف ازاي بنفك ضغط الملفات يقول لي 
> انا اسفة انا عارفه ان دا موضوع تعليمي لكن انا مش  عارفه اسال فين لان كل الملفات الي بحاول احملها من مرفقات الاخ الكريم جيتار مش يتنفع تتنقل
> لو حد ممكن يساعدني ويقول لي ازاي افك ضغط الملفات 
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 
اهلا يا اخت لي لي .. في هذا الرابط تجدي برنامج WinRaR  WinRAR - Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com 
في المرفقات شرح تثبيت البرنامج و فك الملفات بالصور .. 
و لو في اي حاجة مش مفهومة اسألي تاني ولا يهمك

----------


## لي لي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم جيتار 
انا اسفة جدا لكن كل الصفحة عندي مش فاهمة منها حاجة  ومش عارفه اعمل دون لود لما ادوس على ايه
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك ليه  
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## elmiligi

*http://www.download.com/3001-2250_4-10745708.html
hادخلي علي السايت ده
رايح يفتح شباك تحميل
دوسي* * save file*

----------


## أرجوان

> اريد انا اتعلم الفوركس فمن اين ابدا وهل متاجرت شخص اخر لحسابى غلط حتى لو انا واثق فيه ؟

 إتفضل أخي الكريم من هنا حيث تبدء   أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات - منتديات المتداول العربي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16393.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html   بالتوفيق إن شاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> كيف حال استاذنا أ/احمد حنفي
> وكيف حال الاخوة الكرام
> من زمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان لم اسأل اي سؤال
> اشتقت الى اجوبتك يا استاذ, لكن ماذا اسأل !!! ليس لدي اي سؤال.
> بس حبيت المرور على الديار للاطمئنان,,,لانني اجد راحة عجيبة عند مروري عليها
> صحيح اني تعلمت الفوركس وبدأت بالمتاجرة لكن لن استطيع الاستغناء عنك يا استاذ
> يامن اخذت بيدي عندما كنت لا استطيع الابحار وكنت اخاف من بحر الفوركس
> فاعطيتني الشجاعة فقدمت الى المركب وركبته وعلمتني كيف اجدف بالمجاديف واقاوم الامواج بكل قوة واصرار
> ...

   اشكرك لاطراءك اخى الصاعقة  و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> إتفضل أخي الكريم من هنا حيث تبدء   أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات - منتديات المتداول العربي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16393.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html   بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 مشكورة لاجابتك و مرورك يا نسمة المنتدى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم,,
> وينك يا استاذ عساه خيرا ان شاء الله
> بتدور على زوج مناسب ولا ايه؟
> عندي سؤال:
> ما الافضل؟ على الفريمات الصغيرة ....من الساعة وتحت
> المؤشر: RSI 14>>>ام<<<<<RSI 3
> وشكرا

  اخى الصاعقة  افضل الازواج على الفريم الصغير اليورو دولار

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا اخي جيتار
> ترى هل يوجد كتاب عن التحليل الفني في الفوركس مثل كتاب ميرفي؟
> وشكرا

 كتاب عبد المجيد المهيلمى يصل لمستوى جون ميرفى  موجود فى مكتبة الاهرام

----------


## lamtrader

اخوانى الكرام انا عملت فورمتاج للكمبيوتر بتاعى  وطبيعى انو يتفسخ برنامج التداول لاف اكس سول فهل لما انسخ من جديد برنامج التداول لاف اكس سول ما هو المطلوب منى انى اعملو علما انو حسابى حقيقى  الرجاء الرد وشكرا

----------


## دانة البحرين

برنامج الميتاتريدر لا يعمل عندي ؟؟ 
واذا ابغي اقفل الصفقه يطلع لي 
Trading is now closed

----------


## Red Hat

> برنامج الميتاتريدر لا يعمل عندي ؟؟ 
> واذا ابغي اقفل الصفقه يطلع لي 
> Trading is now closed

 أختي بعتقد لانه العالم محتفلين (( أجازه ))

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوانى الكرام انا عملت فورمتاج للكمبيوتر بتاعى وطبيعى انو يتفسخ برنامج التداول لاف اكس سول فهل لما انسخ من جديد برنامج التداول لاف اكس سول ما هو المطلوب منى انى اعملو علما انو حسابى حقيقى الرجاء الرد وشكرا

  انسخ البرنامج من جديد  و ان شاء الله ما فيش مشكلة

----------


## Temooo

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع جزاكم اللـه كل خير 
انا مبتدأ وعايز اعرف ازاى بنحسب بالمتوسط الحسابى اهداف مستقبلية
انا اعرف المتوسط الحسابى البسيط لكن ماعرفش ازاى  احطو على الرسم او التشارت
كمان بعد اذنكم عايز شرح للمتوسط الحسابى الأسى

----------


## Temooo

فين الرد ياشباب
لو سمحت حد يرد على سؤالى

----------


## Anas User

ما الفرق بين : 
Indicator 
Template 
Expert 
في الـميتاتريدر ؟؟؟ 
بإنتظار إجابتكم 
السلام عليكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع جزاكم اللـه كل خير 
> انا مبتدأ وعايز اعرف ازاى بنحسب بالمتوسط الحسابى اهداف مستقبلية
> انا اعرف المتوسط الحسابى البسيط لكن ماعرفش ازاى احطو على الرسم او التشارت
> كمان بعد اذنكم عايز شرح للمتوسط الحسابى الأسى

   اخى الكريم   معذرة على التأخير كنت با افطر  يستخدم المتوسط عادة لتحديد الاتجاه سواء كان المتوسط عادى او اسى  فاذا كان خط  المتوسط صاعدا يكون "عادة" السعر صاعدا و العكس  و الصورة توضح لك كيفية تركيب المتوسط على الرسم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما الفرق بين : 
> Indicator  المؤشر هو مساعد لنا فى التحليل الفنى مثل الماكد و ال rsi 
> Template  هى مجموعة من المؤشرات مرسومة على التشارت يمكنك حفظها و استخدامها على شارت اخرExpert  هو برنامج للمتاجرة الالية يمكنه المتاجرة نيابة عنك 
> في الـميتاتريدر ؟؟؟ 
> بإنتظار إجابتكم 
> السلام عليكم

 تقبل ودى

----------


## Anas User

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم على الإجابة

----------


## بو حمد

كيف استفيد من خط الفيبو؟

----------


## أرجوان

> كيف استفيد من خط الفيبو؟

 1- لمعرفة مستويات التصحيح بعد كسر ترند صاعد أو هابط 2- إستخراج خطوط الدعم والمقاومه 3- لتحديد نقاط الدخول والأهداف ووقف الخساره 4-لمعرفة كيفية الدخول لونغ أو شورت .  بالتوفيق إن شاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## محمود علي

سؤال هام جدا بالنسبة لي
انا حاليا اتمرن على الحساب الديمو لصقل مهارتي
ولكن عند الانتقال الى الحقيقي  ارغب في اختيار شركة تناسب امكانياتي
لن استطيع توفير سوى مبلغ 100 دولار على اقصى الحدود واكتفي برافعة 1/100-------العقل زينة
برجاء من اخواتنا الكبار يختارولي شركة مسجلة ومأتمنة
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## وليد الحلو

> سؤال هام جدا بالنسبة لي
> انا حاليا اتمرن على الحساب الديمو لصقل مهارتي
> ولكن عند الانتقال الى الحقيقي  ارغب في اختيار شركة تناسب امكانياتي
> لن استطيع توفير سوى مبلغ 100 دولار على اقصى الحدود واكتفي برافعة 1/100-------العقل زينة
> برجاء من اخواتنا الكبار يختارولي شركة مسجلة ومأتمنة
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 *يا هلا يا غالى 
انا لا اثق الا فى الشركات الامريكية الضخمه و المرخصه من الـNFA & CTFC يعنى من الاخر افكسول او افكسيم
و دول الحد الادنى عندهم 250 دولار 
مدام المبلغ لا يكفى انصحك ابدأ فى اى مكان ماركتيفا او غيرها و اول ما تصل للحد الادنى اشتغل مع واحدة من اللى بقولك عليهم   
ودى و تقديرى*

----------


## محمود علي

يعني رأي حضرتك ان ماركتيفيا امان للبداية لتحقيق المبلغ المطلوب ؟
انا بشتغل على الديمو بتاعهم حاليا

----------


## وليد الحلو

حاجة تانية ممكن تصبر و تحوش و تأخدها فرصه للتعليم و اتقان لسوق 
و انصحك بهذا بشده 
ليه اللف على وسطائ بير السلم عشان راس مالنا قليل نصبر و تعلم و نحط رجل على رجل فى اتخن شركه High Recommended 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## محمود علي

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على نصايحك الغالية يا استاذ وليد
وعلى فكرة كتابك عن الشموع افادني جدا وننتظر مزيد من الابداع في اساسيات التحليل الفني والاساسي
جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك

----------


## moamin

مامعنى كلمه دعم ومقاومه؟ وشكرا

----------


## أرجوان

> مامعنى كلمه دعم ومقاومه؟ وشكرا

   مقاومه: هي القمم , وهي أن السعر أوقف إرتفاع السعر ولم يستطع الإرتفاع فوقه. دعم : هي القيعان , وهي أن السعر أوقف هبوط السعر ولم يستطع الهبوط تحته .  بالتوفيق إن شاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> مامعنى كلمه دعم ومقاومه؟ وشكرا

  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128.html#post1126    :Eh S(7):

----------


## moamin

الف شكر ليكم

----------


## moamin

وليا سؤال كمان ازاي اتوقع حركه السعر سواء هبوط او صعود

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> وليا سؤال كمان ازاي اتوقع حركه السعر سواء هبوط او صعود

  اخي الكريم توجه الى القسم التعليمي ستجد العديد من الدروس لشرح التحليل الفني لتوقع حركة السعر

----------


## super7egazi

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
باذن الله ناوي افتح حساب جديد مع fxcm او interbank  او fxsol ومعنديش فكره ازاي اقدر ابعت الفلوس ليهم.  ( انا من مصر ويا ريت بلاش سيره الفيزا) ارجو الافاده   ( وبالمره لو تقولوي انهي افضل شركه فيهم). 
شكرا مقدما

----------


## محمود علي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> باذن الله ناوي افتح حساب جديد مع fxcm او interbank او fxsol ومعنديش فكره ازاي اقدر ابعت الفلوس ليهم. ( انا من مصر ويا ريت بلاش سيره الفيزا) ارجو الافاده ( وبالمره لو تقولوي انهي افضل شركه فيهم). 
> شكرا مقدما

 انا مع اخي العزيز في السؤال قلبا وقالبا
لان كل المواضيع المطروحة في المنتدى مطروحة لاخوة يا اما شغالين ديمو بقالهم سنين وسمعوا من اصحابهم
يا اما ناس حساباتها بالاف الدولارات 
وسمعنا 90000 رأي في الموضوع ده
عايزين الشرح الوافي لواحد غلبان زيي معاهوش اكتر من 250 دولار 
ايه احسن شركة في التلات شركات دول
مميزات وعيوب كل واحدة فيهم
ازاي اقدر احولهم الفلوس واستقبلها منهم (ان شاء الله)
وايه هو ارخص واسهل بنك في السحب والايداع
وايه الوسيلة الافضل الفيزا ولا الحوالة البنكية ولا ايه
الله يكرمكم لان الواحد تاه من كتر الكلام اللى بيقراه
بجد لو حد جاوب على السؤال ده

----------


## moamin

> انا مع اخي العزيز في السؤال قلبا وقالبا
> لان كل المواضيع المطروحة في المنتدى مطروحة لاخوة يا اما شغالين ديمو بقالهم سنين وسمعوا من اصحابهم
> يا اما ناس حساباتها بالاف الدولارات 
> وسمعنا 90000 رأي في الموضوع ده
> عايزين الشرح الوافي لواحد غلبان زيي معاهوش اكتر من 250 دولار 
> ايه احسن شركة في التلات شركات دول
> مميزات وعيوب كل واحدة فيهم
> ازاي اقدر احولهم الفلوس واستقبلها منهم (ان شاء الله)
> وايه هو ارخص واسهل بنك في السحب والايداع
> ...

 فعلا سؤال مهم وعاوزين اجابته

----------


## محمود علي

هل من مجيب

----------


## عبده المصرى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> باذن الله ناوي افتح حساب جديد مع fxcm او interbank او fxsol ومعنديش فكره ازاي اقدر ابعت الفلوس ليهم. ( انا من مصر ويا ريت بلاش سيره الفيزا) ارجو الافاده ( وبالمره لو تقولوي انهي افضل شركه فيهم). 
> شكرا مقدما

  

> انا مع اخي العزيز في السؤال قلبا وقالبا
> لان كل المواضيع المطروحة في المنتدى مطروحة لاخوة يا اما شغالين ديمو بقالهم سنين وسمعوا من اصحابهم
> يا اما ناس حساباتها بالاف الدولارات 
> وسمعنا 90000 رأي في الموضوع ده
> عايزين الشرح الوافي لواحد غلبان زيي معاهوش اكتر من 250 دولار 
> ايه احسن شركة في التلات شركات دول
> مميزات وعيوب كل واحدة فيهم
> ازاي اقدر احولهم الفلوس واستقبلها منهم (ان شاء الله)
> وايه هو ارخص واسهل بنك في السحب والايداع
> ...

  

> فعلا سؤال مهم وعاوزين اجابته

  

> هل من مجيب

 طبعا كرأى شخصى وبناء عن تعامل مدة حوالى 3 سنوات افكسول وبخصوص التحويل او طريقة التعامل مع البنوك ستجد اجابتك بهذ الرابط المرفق مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق،،، https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41251.html

----------


## محمود علي

> طبعا كرأى شخصى وبناء عن تعامل مدة حوالى 3 سنوات افكسول وبخصوص التحويل او طريقة التعامل مع البنوك ستجد اجابتك بهذ الرابط المرفق مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق،،، https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41251.html

 اشكرك جدا جدا على اهتمامك
ولكن بصراحة رأيي  هقتبسه من نفس الموضوع اللي الرابط بتاعه فوق كده انت رجعتنا لنقطة الصفر مرة اخري ولخبطتنا
سامحني اذا كان ردي زعلك :Eh S(7): 
ولكن رايي ده بقوله لاني قريت  الموضوع ده كله ومواضيع اكتر منه في نفس النقطة بس كلها تشتت فيه رد واحد يشكر في بنك واحد يقول ده وحش شغالين ايداع وسحب عالفيزا...لا مش شغالين
المشاركات الكتير اوي اوي توهتني
انا عايز حد جرب في حساب حقيقي وعمل حساب في بنك وعمل ايداع وسحب من الشركة
بحيث اعرف مميزات الشركة والبنك وعيوبهم وعمولات السحب والايداع
بحيث في النهاية يوفر عليا عذاب التجربة وخسارة الوقت والفلوس والمجهود مع البنوك والشركات
وللمرة التانية اشكرك من كل قلبي على اهتمامك

----------


## عبده المصرى

> اشكرك جدا جدا على اهتمامك
> ولكن بصراحة رأيي هقتبسه من نفس الموضوع اللي الرابط بتاعه فوق كده انت رجعتنا لنقطة الصفر مرة اخري ولخبطتنا
> سامحني اذا كان ردي زعلك
> ولكن رايي ده بقوله لاني قريت الموضوع ده كله ومواضيع اكتر منه في نفس النقطة بس كلها تشتت فيه رد واحد يشكر في بنك واحد يقول ده وحش شغالين ايداع وسحب عالفيزا...لا مش شغالين
> المشاركات الكتير اوي اوي توهتني
> انا عايز حد جرب في حساب حقيقي وعمل حساب في بنك وعمل ايداع وسحب من الشركة
> بحيث اعرف مميزات الشركة والبنك وعيوبهم وعمولات السحب والايداع
> بحيث في النهاية يوفر عليا عذاب التجربة وخسارة الوقت والفلوس والمجهود مع البنوك والشركات
> وللمرة التانية اشكرك من كل قلبي على اهتمامك

 طيب ولا يهمك انا حسابى مع البنك التجارى الدولى CIB طبعا من البنوك المحترمة جدااااااااا تصل الحوالة الى افكسول بخلال يومين على الاكثر المصاريف بحدود 40 دولار ومثلهم بالسحب وكذلك السحب ستجده برصيدك خلال يومين اقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب 1000 دولار وممكن تفتح بيهم وتحولهم بعد 3 ايام من فتح الحساب وتترك الحساب فاضى بس فيه حاجة اسمها مصاريف الحساب وهى بحدود 25 جنيه شهريا تخصم من الحساب اذا قل المبلغ المتواجد فيه عن 1000 $ وطبعا انت هتحولهم كلهم وهيكون الحساب فاضى وعند استخدامه مرة اخرى وايداع اول مبلغ سيدخل الحساب سيخصم منه مبلغ 25 جنيه عن المدة التى تركت فيه اقل من 1000 $ لعلها تكون اجابة شافية وربنا يوفقك،،،

----------


## محمود علي

> طيب ولا يهمك انا حسابى مع البنك التجارى الدولى CIB طبعا من البنوك المحترمة جدااااااااا تصل الحوالة الى افكسول بخلال يومين على الاكثر المصاريف بحدود 40 دولار ومثلهم بالسحب وكذلك السحب ستجده برصيدك خلال يومين اقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب 1000 دولار وممكن تفتح بيهم وتحولهم بعد 3 ايام من فتح الحساب وتترك الحساب فاضى بس فيه حاجة اسمها مصاريف الحساب وهى بحدود 25 جنيه شهريا تخصم من الحساب اذا قل المبلغ المتواجد فيه عن 1000 $ وطبعا انت هتحولهم كلهم وهيكون الحساب فاضى وعند استخدامه مرة اخرى وايداع اول مبلغ سيدخل الحساب سيخصم منه مبلغ 25 جنيه عن المدة التى تركت فيه اقل من 1000 $ لعلها تكون اجابة شافية وربنا يوفقك،،،

 شكرا جدا جدا على رد حضرتك :Eh S(7): 
رغم ان الاسعار دي عالية شوية بالنسبة لي هي والحد الادنى لفتح الحساب :No3:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> شكرا جدا جدا على رد حضرتك
> رغم ان الاسعار دي عالية شوية بالنسبة لي هي والحد الادنى لفتح الحساب

 ممكن ترسلهم بحوالة بدون ان يكون ليك حساب بنكى ايضا ودى بدون حد ادنى تقريبا،،،

----------


## moamin

شكرا ليكم

----------


## العاذليه

ماهي افضل شركه واسطه

----------


## LEGEND

> ماهي افضل شركه واسطه

 حاليا الكل يمدح افكسول وايضا المنتدى وكيل لها.

----------


## طه

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اخي احمد . انا عضو جديد معكم في عالم الفوركس يعني مبتدا وقراءت اغلب مواضيعك خاصه التعليميه وكذلك موضوع الاخ جيتار وبارك الله فيكم واشكرك على اسلوبك الظريف في الشرح مما جعلني اتقبل الصعب واراه سهل بارك الله فيك مره اخرى وعندي سوال بسيط قد يكون سوال سازج بعض الشئ ولاكن تحملني انا مبتدى كما قلت لك مسبقا . اكيد كل من يعمل في هذا السوق هو على درايه بالتحاليل فمن الذي يبيع وقت الشراء ومن الذي يشتري وقت البيع بمعنى لماذا دائما نجد المشتري وكمان دائما نجد البائع . مشكور

----------


## nouk_101

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد 
عايز اعرف بعد اذنك ،، المستويات يتم رسمها على الاغلاقات ام على الذيول لقمة او لقاع ما ؟؟؟؟؟
و ايهما افضل ،، و اعتد بكسر المستوى المرسوم على الذيل ام على الاغلاق ؟
و شكرا لك

----------


## saher

الى الافاضل المشرفين:  يفضل تثبيث هذا الموضوع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخوة الكرام 
عفوا تأخرت عليكم 
سامحونى

----------


## محمود علي

يا استاذنا فيه ناس لو اتاخرت 100 سنة يستحقوا اننا نستناهم بكل صبر
ربنا يباركلنا فيك ويزيدك من نعيمه

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الاخوة الكرام 
> عفوا تأخرت عليكم 
> سامحونى

 الموضوع نور يا استاذ محمد   :Eh S(7):  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## @ابو عصام@

حمد الله على السلامة يا استاذ

----------


## Mohamed Nasr

حمد الله على السلامة ياستاذ احمد .. 
والله انا كنت بسال نفسى انت كنت فين الفترة اللى فاتت ... مش شايف مواضيعك الجامدة دى 
تقبل ودى ياستاذنا العزيز ...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

الاخوان  
وليد الحلو  
H Z 
محمد نصر 
اشكركم من قلبى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> اخي احمد . انا عضو جديد معكم في عالم الفوركس يعني مبتدا وقراءت اغلب مواضيعك خاصه التعليميه وكذلك موضوع الاخ جيتار وبارك الله فيكم واشكرك على اسلوبك الظريف في الشرح مما جعلني اتقبل الصعب واراه سهل بارك الله فيك مره اخرى وعندي سوال بسيط قد يكون سوال سازج بعض الشئ ولاكن تحملني انا مبتدى كما قلت لك مسبقا . اكيد كل من يعمل في هذا السوق هو على درايه بالتحاليل فمن الذي يبيع وقت الشراء ومن الذي يشتري وقت البيع بمعنى لماذا دائما نجد المشتري وكمان دائما نجد البائع . مشكور

 يا عم طه   انا تحت امرك  عندما يكون معى 100 $ (بحالهم)  و فكرت ابيعهم لابد ان اجد مشترى   على الاقل مكتب الصراف او البنوك  و هذا هو الحال فى سوق المال  لابد ان تجد فى اى لحظة - حتى لو السوق مغلق - مشترى و بائع  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد 
> عايز اعرف بعد اذنك ،، المستويات يتم رسمها على الاغلاقات ام على الذيول لقمة او لقاع ما ؟؟؟؟؟
> و ايهما افضل ،، و اعتد بكسر المستوى المرسوم على الذيل ام على الاغلاق ؟
> و شكرا لك

   افضل رسم لمستويات الدعم و المقاومة و الترند   يكون على الشارت الخطى  هذا ما علمنا اياه استاذنا سمير صيام  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا استاذنا فيه ناس لو اتاخرت 100 سنة يستحقوا اننا نستناهم بكل صبر
> ربنا يباركلنا فيك ويزيدك من نعيمه

 ربنا يخليك يا باشا  انا مش من بور سعيد  بس قلبى حديد  تقبل ودى

----------


## Mohamed Nasr

واسمحلى ياستاذنا الغالى انى اكون اول واحد يضايقك بعد رجوعك ...  :Doh:  
انا نفسى حد يشرحلى خطوط الكامريلا كويس ... وهل خطوط الكامريلا دى هى نفسها خطوط البيفوت ولا بتختلف ... 
انا بصراحة مبعرفشى افرق بينهم ... الكامربلا والبيفوت والبيفو بيوفت ... وحاجات تانية كتير  
وياريت لو عندك اى كتب بتتكلم عنهم تساعدنى بيهم ...  
وانا اسف انى اخدت كدة بسرعة بعد رجوعك .. بس دة طبعا بعشمنا فيك ياستاذنا  :Inlove:   :AA:  
تقبل ودى

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

كيف أحصل على الفليوم الحقيقي للتداول في جميع فترات البورصة الاروبية و الاسيوية و الامريكية

----------


## ابو حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمد لله على السلامه استاذ احمد 
ومباركه الصيدليه 
استاذي اتمنى ان تعطيني الجواب الشافي لسؤالي
تعبت من البحث عن بروكر للمتاجره بالاخبار..جيد من ناحية سرعة الدخول والخروج والسبريد 
هل mbcfx?
fxsol?
finexo?
fxcm?
avafx?
........ 
وانت ادرى بمصدر فلان يقول لك هذا الشركه....
وعلان تلك.....
وبالمنتدى انت ملاحظ المواضيع عن الشركات وتفاوتها؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> واسمحلى ياستاذنا الغالى انى اكون اول واحد يضايقك بعد رجوعك ...  
> انا نفسى حد يشرحلى خطوط الكامريلا كويس ... وهل خطوط الكامريلا دى هى نفسها خطوط البيفوت ولا بتختلف ... 
> انا بصراحة مبعرفشى افرق بينهم ... الكامربلا والبيفوت والبيفو بيوفت ... وحاجات تانية كتير  
> وياريت لو عندك اى كتب بتتكلم عنهم تساعدنى بيهم ...  
> وانا اسف انى اخدت كدة بسرعة بعد رجوعك .. بس دة طبعا بعشمنا فيك ياستاذنا   
> تقبل ودى

 تفضل يا غالى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23949.html 
الكماريلا او البيفوت او الفايبو كلها مستويات رقميه تعتمد فى حسابها على الهاى و اللو و الكلوز بتاع الفترة السابقه    

> كيف أحصل على الفليوم الحقيقي للتداول في جميع فترات البورصة الاروبية و الاسيوية و الامريكية

 بأختصار شديد لا يوجد فوليوم حقيقى لحظى 
اما الفوليوم فنسبى قد يعبر على الواقع كمؤشر لا تعتمد على قيمه و لكن تعتمد على نماذجه 
و ان شائ الله لى موضوع قريبا على الفوليوم لانه كتر الكلام فيه على الفاضى    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حمد لله على السلامه استاذ احمد 
> ومباركه الصيدليه 
> استاذي اتمنى ان تعطيني الجواب الشافي لسؤالي
> تعبت من البحث عن بروكر للمتاجره بالاخبار..جيد من ناحية سرعة الدخول والخروج والسبريد 
> هل mbcfx?
> fxsol?
> finexo?
> fxcm?
> ...

  نصيحه ابعد عن المضاربة فى الاخبار 
لا يوجد أحد يقدر يضمنلك حقك لو خسرت فى الاخبار  
لان حتى فى شركات الوساطه المحترمه لا تضمن لها دخول او استوب او تارجت وقت الاخبار  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ابو حسن

> نصيحه ابعد عن المضاربة فى الاخبار 
> لا يوجد أحد يقدر يضمنلك حقك لو خسرت فى الاخبار  
> لان حتى فى شركات الوساطه المحترمه لا تضمن لها دخول او استوب او تارجت وقت الاخبار  
> ودى و تقديرى

 اخونا واستاذنا الغالي وليد الحلو..الله يحلي ايامك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولاً شكراً على ردك..ونصيحتك غاليه عليه..
بالنسبه للاخبار..انا مش خبير ولا افهم بيها حاجه..هناك (طريقه) انا بفحص فيها من زمان وان شاء الله خير..يعني لازم اجربها حقيقي (تجربه)..وبعد النجاح باذن الله ..حنقل كل حاجه لهنا.
بس الان الي محيرني ..الشركه..الشركه ...الشركه...
ويا ريت لو تنصحني بافضل الموجود..  
ثانياً :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
انا كنت شهر العسل بمصر وليه هناك اصدقاء..
واول ما اشتركت بالمنتدى..وشفت صورتك :Yikes3:  
اكيد اخو (لهشام) صاحبي...
قلي هو يشبهك ولا لا؟  بس يا عم انت بسمتك ما شاء الله 
انا اسف على الثانيه..بس من زمان نفسي اقولك.. :Yikes3:

----------


## Mohamed Nasr

تفضل يا غالى    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23949.html  الكماريلا او البيفوت او الفايبو كلها مستويات رقميه تعتمد فى حسابها على الهاى و اللو و الكلوز بتاع الفترة السابقه  
الف شكر ليك ياستاذنا الغالى وليد الحلو ... بجد الف شكر ليك ياباشا .. 
تقبل ودى  :AA:

----------


## الصاعقة

لدي استفسار يا استاذنا
هل يكفي المتاجرة بالمجنون فقط وتجني منه 100نقطة يوميا؟
وماهي افضل طريقة بوجهة نظرك للمتاجرة بالمجنون!!!!
تحياتي

----------


## samer_palstine

مشكور اخي والى الامام

----------


## أبومحمود

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mr9999

كنت قد درست وتعلمت واجتهد كثيرا في الحصول على علم الفوريكس من خلال موقعكم المبارك هذا 
لمدة تزيد عن الست اشهر ولكن الحماسة انتهت بسبب عدم قدرتي المادية , سؤالي الأن من اين استطيع العودة
 وهل السوق الان يستحق الاهتمام بسبب الازمات الاقتصادية في العالم

----------


## Khalifa1

انا اعرف ان هذا السؤال يمكن مر عليكم اكثر من 1000 مره بس بصراحه ما قدرت اراجع صفحات هذا الموضوع كله لانها كثيره جدا وبالنسبه لسؤالي فهو بسيط جدا جدا جدا لكن ما قدرت اعرف الاجابه لان كل منتدى او موقع يعطيني اجابه غير عن الثاني وكل واحد يقول هو الصح والسؤال هو كالتالي
ماهي اوقات عمل البورصه بالتفصيل بالتوقيت السعودي يعني اريد جدول اوقات فتح كل بورصه واغلاقها بالنسبه لامريكا و بريطانيا وواوربا عامه وسدني وطوكيو وغيرها من البورصات الرئيسيه المهمه.... وجدول أخر للتوقيت الشتوي وشرح ماهو الفرق بين التوقيت الشتوي والتوقيت الصيفي ومتى يحدث وهل يتغير الوقت فقط في امريكا او في كل مكان لاننا نحن العربي لا فرق عندنا بين التوقيت الشتوي والصيفي
اااااااااااااسف جدا للإطاله وارجو انك تتحملوني شوي

----------


## Epic

عندى سؤال يا استاذ محمد  
انا ناوى افتح حساب حقيقى بس الفلوس معايا مش كتيره يعنى فى حدود 200 $  
ياريت تقولى لو دخلت بمبلغ فى الحدود دى هل هناك امل ان يزيد طبعا الى حد معقول  
ولو هو عقد مينى وحصلت حوالى 20 نقطه فى اليوم تفتكر ممكن المبلغ يزيد  
انا لسه طالب جامعة والواحد عايز يجيب مصروفه على الاقل  :Hands:  
معلشى هو سؤال تايه شويه بس اكيد هتدلنى على الطريق  :Drive1:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  حمد لله على السلامه استاذ احمد  ومباركه الصيدليه  استاذي اتمنى ان تعطيني الجواب الشافي لسؤالي تعبت من البحث عن بروكر للمتاجره بالاخبار..جيد من ناحية سرعة الدخول والخروج والسبريد  هل mbcfx? fxsol? finexo? fxcm? avafx? ........  وانت ادرى بمصدر فلان يقول لك هذا الشركه.... وعلان تلك..... وبالمنتدى انت ملاحظ المواضيع عن الشركات وتفاوتها؟

    

> Royal Slayer*رد: لكل مبتدئ - بدون تردد - ضع سؤالك هنا* عندى سؤال يا استاذ محمد  
> انا ناوى افتح حساب حقيقى بس الفلوس معايا مش كتيره يعنى فى حدود 200 $  
> ياريت تقولى لو دخلت بمبلغ فى الحدود دى هل هناك امل ان يزيد طبعا الى حد معقول  
> ولو هو عقد مينى وحصلت حوالى 20 نقطه فى اليوم تفتكر ممكن المبلغ يزيد  
> انا لسه طالب جامعة والواحد عايز يجيب مصروفه على الاقل  
> معلشى هو سؤال تايه شويه بس اكيد هتدلنى على الطريق

 الاخوة الكرام 
افضل الشركات فى الوقت الراهن هى فكسول 
و هذه ليست مجاملة 
و يبدء الحساب فيها ب 250 $ و ليس اقل 
و نبعد عن الشركات الاقل 
و نتعامل بحساب ميكرو 
يعنى العقد 1000 $ 
تقبلا ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كنت قد درست وتعلمت واجتهد كثيرا في الحصول على علم الفوريكس من خلال موقعكم المبارك هذا 
> لمدة تزيد عن الست اشهر ولكن الحماسة انتهت بسبب عدم قدرتي المادية , سؤالي الأن من اين استطيع العودة
> وهل السوق الان يستحق الاهتمام بسبب الازمات الاقتصادية في العالم

  يا باشا يمكنك الرجوع ف اى وقت و كيفما تشاء  و القدرة المادية ليست الاساس  اذا اتقنت التحليل الفنى يمكنك ان تربح منه   و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا اعرف ان هذا السؤال يمكن مر عليكم اكثر من 1000 مره بس بصراحه ما قدرت اراجع صفحات هذا الموضوع كله لانها كثيره جدا وبالنسبه لسؤالي فهو بسيط جدا جدا جدا لكن ما قدرت اعرف الاجابه لان كل منتدى او موقع يعطيني اجابه غير عن الثاني وكل واحد يقول هو الصح والسؤال هو كالتالي
> ماهي اوقات عمل البورصه بالتفصيل بالتوقيت السعودي يعني اريد جدول اوقات فتح كل بورصه واغلاقها بالنسبه لامريكا و بريطانيا وواوربا عامه وسدني وطوكيو وغيرها من البورصات الرئيسيه المهمه.... وجدول أخر للتوقيت الشتوي وشرح ماهو الفرق بين التوقيت الشتوي والتوقيت الصيفي ومتى يحدث وهل يتغير الوقت فقط في امريكا او في كل مكان لاننا نحن العربي لا فرق عندنا بين التوقيت الشتوي والصيفي
> اااااااااااااسف جدا للإطاله وارجو انك تتحملوني شوي

  
بص يا باشا 
نيوزلاندا 10 ليلا
استراليا 12 ليلا
طوكيو 2 صباحا
اوربا 9 صباحا
امريكا 2 بعد الظهر 
توقيت القاهرة  
و السعودية تزيد ساعة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## المساهم

:Emoticon1:  يا ترا فينك يا حنفي

----------


## Khalifa1

> بص يا باشا 
> نيوزلاندا 10 ليلا
> استراليا 12 ليلا
> طوكيو 2 صباحا
> اوربا 9 صباحا
> امريكا 2 بعد الظهر 
> توقيت القاهرة  
> و السعودية تزيد ساعة 
> تقبل ودى

  
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يا استاذي الكريم بس لو تكرمت انته او احد الاعضاء اريد شرح وتفصيل اكثر من كذا
شاكر لكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا ترا فينك يا حنفي

   موجود يا باشا موجود

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يا استاذي الكريم بس لو تكرمت انته او احد الاعضاء اريد شرح وتفصيل اكثر من كذا
> شاكر لكم

 يوجد جدول به شرح تفصيلى    و لكنه غير موجود لدى  لو ممكن احد الاخوان يرفقه

----------


## t.analysis

> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يا استاذي الكريم بس لو تكرمت انته او احد الاعضاء اريد شرح وتفصيل اكثر من كذا
> شاكر لكم

 تفضل هذا الجدول بتوقيت القاهرة و السعودية تزيد ساعة كمل قال الاستاذ

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تفضل هذا الجدول بتوقيت القاهرة و السعودية تزيد ساعة كمل قال الاستاذ

 ماشاء الله   مشكور اخويا محمود

----------


## t.analysis

> ماشاء الله   مشكور اخويا محمود

 الشكر لله ثم لك يا استاذنا  اطال الله في عمرك

----------


## ahmed_bena

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
كيف حالك يا استاذنا الغالى أ/أحمد حنفى نشكرك على مجهودك الرائع و ننتظر المزيد
انا لا اريد توقيت فتح الاسواق و لكن اريد ان اعرف بدايه سوق الفوركس كامله من الساعه كام لكام حيث انها 24 ساعه لكى اتلافى حساب رسوم التبييت فقط اى الساعه كام اللى بعدها يبتدى يحسب رسوم تبييت. 
و جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## السندريلا

> اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى -  انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان   مهما كان   مهما كان   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

 مرحباااا اخوي احمد انا عضوة جديدة وماني عارفة ولا شي ونفسي اتعلم واصير زيكم شااطرة  :Good:  فهالمجال وياليت تعلموني خطوة خطوة ومعليش اذا ثقلت عليكم    :Noco:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> مرحباااا اخوي احمد انا عضوة جديدة وماني عارفة ولا شي ونفسي اتعلم واصير زيكم شااطرة  فهالمجال وياليت تعلموني خطوة خطوة ومعليش اذا ثقلت عليكم

  اهلا بيكى فى بيتك المتداول العربى 
اولا عليكى التوجه الى ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية و تبدأى القراءة و الاطلاع أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات - منتديات المتداول العربي 
و اى سؤال يواجهك  اطرحيه هنا و هتلاقى الاجابة الشافية  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
> كيف حالك يا استاذنا الغالى أ/أحمد حنفى نشكرك على مجهودك الرائع و ننتظر المزيد
> انا لا اريد توقيت فتح الاسواق و لكن اريد ان اعرف بدايه سوق الفوركس كامله من الساعه كام لكام حيث انها 24 ساعه لكى اتلافى حساب رسوم التبييت فقط اى الساعه كام اللى بعدها يبتدى يحسب رسوم تبييت. 
> و جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

  كل وسيط ليه ساعه معينه بيحسب عندها التبيت 
فى بيحسبوا بناءا على اغلاق الفترة الامريكية و فى بيحسبوا بعدها بساعه و فى اول الاسيوى لازم تسأل وسيطك فى الموضوع ده  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## a_gamal

ما هو ال موفنج 7  او الموفنج 15
ممكن حد يفيدني 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ahzmie

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا مبتدئ فى الفوركس ولم افتح حتى الان حساب حقيقى ولكنى درسة بعد استراتيجيات الفوركس عموما واريد ان افتح حساب حقيقى ب 300 دولار فقط ؛ وهذا كل ما املك الان .
و بالطبع انى لا استطيع ان اكون الاستراتيجيات الخاصة ولا استطيع ان اتجار بنفس ولكنى بحثت عن شركات التى تعطينى استراتيجيات عند الاشتراك فيها ووجدFXCM التى تعطى توصيات عندما اشترك فيها ب 300 دولار ولكنى لا اعرف اذا كانت هذة التوصيات جاده  و مربحه اما ان نسبة الخطوره بها عليه ............
ولكن المشكله هى ان اصغر عقد فيها يمكننى فتحه ب 10000 دولار اى ب50دولار عندما تكون الرافعه من 1 : 200 مع العلم بان مبلغى لن يتعدى ال300 دولار اى ان نسبة الدخول ستكون ب 20% من حجم راس المال فهل تنصحنى ان ابدا مع هذه الشركة ام لا ؟؟؟؟ 
مع العلم باننى ساعتمد تمـــــــــــــــــــامــــــــــا على التوصيات التى تعطينى اياها هذه الشركه ..؟؟؟؟؟
فهل هذه التوصيات يمكنى الاعتماد عليها تماما وهل ستحقق لى ربح جيد ؟؟؟؟ 
وشى اخر هل برنامج هذه الشركة على المحمول جيد ويمكن ان استخدمه بسهوله ؟؟؟؟  
وما رايك فى شركة FXSOL  والتى يكون اقل عقد فيها ب 1000 دولار اى ان نسبة الدخول ب 10% او 5%  اذا اردت مما يقلل من نسبة الخطوره ؟؟؟ 
ولكن المشكله فى هذه الشركة هى انها لن تعطينى اى توصيات .....

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هو ال موفنج 7 او الموفنج 15
> ممكن حد يفيدني 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

  موفينج افيرج هو متوسط سعر عددة ما من الشمعات   فمثلا موفينج 7 هو متوسط سعر 7 شمعات  و موفينج 15 هو متوسط سعر15 شمعة  و تقبلف ودى

----------


## علي الحلبي

الاخوة الافاضل السيد احمد حنفي والسيد سمير صيام المحترمين بارك الله فيكم على مساعدة اخوانكم في هذا الموضوع الجميل واستيعاب اسألتنا نحن المبتدئين  :015:  جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم :Hands:  اخواني انا بحاجه لمعرفة كيف بامكاني متابعة مؤشر الداو جونز ومؤشر النيكي ارجو ان تدلوني على طريق بسيط من اجل متابعتهم وقد انزلت من برنامج الترد مؤشر اتصور انه الداو جونز اسمه  DJI8M اوDJI ولكن النيكي لم اجده بعد  علما اني ضعيف جدا في اللغه الانكليزيه وصعب علي البحث في اماكن اخرى مكتوبة بالانكليزيه ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  انا مبتدئ فى الفوركس ولم افتح حتى الان حساب حقيقى ولكنى درسة بعد استراتيجيات الفوركس عموما واريد ان افتح حساب حقيقى ب 300 دولار فقط ؛ وهذا كل ما املك الان .
> و بالطبع انى لا استطيع ان اكون الاستراتيجيات الخاصة ولا استطيع ان اتجار بنفس ولكنى بحثت عن شركات التى تعطينى استراتيجيات عند الاشتراك فيها ووجدFXCM التى تعطى توصيات عندما اشترك فيها ب 300 دولار ولكنى لا اعرف اذا كانت هذة التوصيات جاده و مربحه اما ان نسبة الخطوره بها عليه ............
> ولكن المشكله هى ان اصغر عقد فيها يمكننى فتحه ب 10000 دولار اى ب50دولار عندما تكون الرافعه من 1 : 200 مع العلم بان مبلغى لن يتعدى ال300 دولار اى ان نسبة الدخول ستكون ب 20% من حجم راس المال فهل تنصحنى ان ابدا مع هذه الشركة ام لا ؟؟؟؟ 
> مع العلم باننى ساعتمد تمـــــــــــــــــــامــــــــــا على التوصيات التى تعطينى اياها هذه الشركه ..؟؟؟؟؟
> فهل هذه التوصيات يمكنى الاعتماد عليها تماما وهل ستحقق لى ربح جيد ؟؟؟؟ 
> وشى اخر هل برنامج هذه الشركة على المحمول جيد ويمكن ان استخدمه بسهوله ؟؟؟؟   وما رايك فى شركة FXSOL والتى يكون اقل عقد فيها ب 1000 دولار اى ان نسبة الدخول ب 10% او 5% اذا اردت مما يقلل من نسبة الخطوره ؟؟؟  
> ولكن المشكله فى هذه الشركة هى انها لن تعطينى اى توصيات .....

 اخى الكريم  لا ثم لا ثم لا للتوصيات  لا تلغى عقلك  عليك يالصبر و العلم و التدريب على حساب وهمى  ثم  افتح حساب ب 300 دولار مع fxsol و يكون اقل عقد 1000 دولار  و ان شاء الله لن تعرف الخسائر  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخوة الافاضل السيد احمد حنفي والسيد سمير صيام المحترمين بارك الله فيكم على مساعدة اخوانكم في هذا الموضوع الجميل واستيعاب اسألتنا نحن المبتدئين  جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم اخواني انا بحاجه لمعرفة كيف بامكاني متابعة مؤشر الداو جونز ومؤشر النيكي ارجو ان تدلوني على طريق بسيط من اجل متابعتهم وقد انزلت من برنامج الترد مؤشر اتصور انه الداو جونز اسمه  DJI8M اوDJI ولكن النيكي لم اجده بعد علما اني ضعيف جدا في اللغه الانكليزيه وصعب علي البحث في اماكن اخرى مكتوبة بالانكليزيه ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر

 ارسلت سؤالك لاستاذنا الخبير / احمد عياد  و سيصلك الرد حالا

----------


## (عدي)

ماذا نعني بكلمة بايفوت انا لحد الان لم استوعبها ارج منكم شرحها

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ماذا نعني بكلمة بايفوت انا لحد الان لم استوعبها ارج منكم شرحها

 البيفوت هو خط رقمى 
يعتمد على الاغلاق و الهاى و اللو للفترة السابقه  
و خط البيفوت من الخطوط المهمه  
يكون معادله  خط البيفوت= (الهاى + اللو + الاغلاق ) / 3 
و هناك مؤشرات تقوم بالعملية هذه 
البيفوت اليومى و الاسبوعى و الشهرى و خلافه  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## (عدي)

كما اود معرفة ماذا نعني بكلمة الاحوط

----------


## (عدي)

شكرا استاذ وليد على سرعة الرد ولكن ماذا نستفيد منه (البايفوت)

----------


## وليد الحلو

مستوى قوى ممكن ان يرتد السعر منه و اذا كسره يبقى هيكمل فى اتجاه الكسر  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## عياد

> الاخوة الافاضل السيد احمد حنفي والسيد سمير صيام المحترمين بارك الله فيكم على مساعدة اخوانكم في هذا الموضوع الجميل واستيعاب اسألتنا نحن المبتدئين  جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم اخواني انا بحاجه لمعرفة كيف بامكاني متابعة مؤشر الداو جونز ومؤشر النيكي ارجو ان تدلوني على طريق بسيط من اجل متابعتهم وقد انزلت من برنامج الترد مؤشر اتصور انه الداو جونز اسمه  DJI8M اوDJI ولكن النيكي لم اجده بعد علما اني ضعيف جدا في اللغه الانكليزيه وصعب علي البحث في اماكن اخرى مكتوبة بالانكليزيه ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر

 أهلا بك أخي علي الحلبي  يمكنك متابعة مؤشرات الاسهم العالمية ( الداكس والفاينينشال تايمز وكاك وهانج سينج ونيكاي والداو والنازداك والستاندرد اند بورز ) من خلال موقع الياهو فاينانس  اضغط هنا  وبالنسبة للرموز التي انزلتها DJI هي اختصار Dow Jones Index  والرمز الثاني هو رمز عقد فيوتشر على مؤشر الداو    تقبل خالص تحياتي  محبك عيــاد

----------


## الصاعقة

> لدي استفسار يا استاذنا
> هل يكفي المتاجرة بالمجنون فقط وتجني منه 100نقطة يوميا؟
> وماهي افضل طريقة بوجهة نظرك للمتاجرة بالمجنون!!!!
> تحياتي

  :016:

----------


## Epic

بخصوص ايداع اموال لشركة معينه  
هل اعمل حسابى على 50 دولار زياده رسوم ايداع  
يعنى لو 250 لازم يكون معايا 300 ؟؟ 
ولا هى تسحب عادى من 250 ويكون الحساب شغال برده ؟؟

----------


## forme

السلام عليكم .... عملت ملف اكسل وأريد أن أربطه بميتاتريدر حتى يتم تحديث البيانات فيه تلقائيا ... فهل هذا ممكن ؟
.. رجاء أريد الخطوات بالتسلسل والتبسيط... لأني بحثت  عن كل ما يتعلق بالموضوع في المنتديات وفي كل مرة أجد نفس الجواب : تمكين DDE من الميتاتريدر ثم إختيار مستوى أمان منخفض في اكسل.. أنا أبحث عن الخطوات الموالية لهاتين الخطوتين.
ملاحظة: أنا أستعمل اكسل 2007. 
ومشكورين مقدما.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 

  لم انتبه و الله  ممكن تكسب اه بس انى احدد 100 نقطة لا  انا لا اتعامل مع المجنون و لكن افضل استراتيجياته   كتبها استاذنا عبده المصرى " انا و العاقل حبايب"  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أهلا بك أخي علي الحلبي   يمكنك متابعة مؤشرات الاسهم العالمية ( الداكس والفاينينشال تايمز وكاك وهانج سينج ونيكاي والداو والنازداك والستاندرد اند بورز ) من خلال موقع الياهو فاينانس  اضغط هنا  وبالنسبة للرموز التي انزلتها DJI هي اختصار Dow Jones Index  والرمز الثاني هو رمز عقد فيوتشر على مؤشر الداو    تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

 شكرا يا استاذ  اجابة جميلة من استاذ كبير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بخصوص ايداع اموال لشركة معينه   هل اعمل حسابى على 50 دولار زياده رسوم ايداع   يعنى لو 250 لازم يكون معايا 300 ؟؟  ولا هى تسحب عادى من 250 ويكون الحساب شغال برده ؟؟

 اذا كان التحويل بنكى يبقى اعمل حسابك من 40 - 50 $  اما الفيزا لا يوجد رسوم تذكر  ودى و تقدير

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم .... عملت ملف اكسل وأريد أن أربطه بميتاتريدر حتى يتم تحديث البيانات فيه تلقائيا ... فهل هذا ممكن ؟
> .. رجاء أريد الخطوات بالتسلسل والتبسيط... لأني بحثت عن كل ما يتعلق بالموضوع في المنتديات وفي كل مرة أجد نفس الجواب : تمكين DDE من الميتاتريدر ثم إختيار مستوى أمان منخفض في اكسل.. أنا أبحث عن الخطوات الموالية لهاتين الخطوتين.
> ملاحظة: أنا أستعمل اكسل 2007. 
> ومشكورين مقدما.

 انا مثلك   و ننتظر رد الاساتذة  تقبل ودى

----------


## drbehary

صباح جميل على كل من فى هذا المنتدى الرائع
سؤالى بسيط
ما هو الباك تسيت
و كيف استفيد منه و ياريت نسخه منه
و شكر خاص الى الاستاذ الكبير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> صباح جميل على كل من فى هذا المنتدى الرائع
> سؤالى بسيط
> ما هو الباك تسيت
> و كيف استفيد منه و ياريت نسخه منه
> و شكر خاص الى الاستاذ الكبير

   بعد اذن استاذنا اجاوب   عندما تكون لديك استراتيجية او طريقة معينة تريد ان تختبر   فعاليتها بسرعة ماذا تفعل ؟  ترجع الشارت الى الوراء و تشوف الشارت تصرف ازاي معاها   يعني بدون لا برنامج ولا يحزنون   فقط ارجاع الشارت قليلا قليلا    :Eh S(7):

----------


## drbehary

شكرا جزيلا اخى عبد الكريم  انا كنت فاكر ان الباك تست عباره عن برنامج

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد اذن استاذنا اجاوب   عندما تكون لديك استراتيجية او طريقة معينة تريد ان تختبر   فعاليتها بسرعة ماذا تفعل ؟  ترجع الشارت الى الوراء و تشوف الشارت تصرف ازاي معاها   يعني بدون لا برنامج ولا يحزنون   فقط ارجاع الشارت قليلا قليلا

 اخى الكريم   كلامك صحيح و لكن للباك تست طرق اخرى  وضحها استاذنا وضاح فى موضوعه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t25116.html 
تقبل ودى

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

أخي شؤالي كيف اقوم بعمد انكيتر ممكن تجلني عن موضوع مختصر في هذه النقطة لو سمحت

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أخي شؤالي كيف اقوم بعمد انكيتر ممكن تجلني عن موضوع مختصر في هذه النقطة لو سمحت

 المؤشرات تصنع بلغه MQL التى يجب عليم معرفتها لصنع مؤشر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## البحار العربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة سؤالى بالنسبة للارباح التراكمية  والاستراتيجية التى يمكن انى اعمل بيها وعلى اى فريم تفضل وما هى المؤشرات التى تنصح بها , واذا كان فية رابط لشرح هذا الموضوع فمن الافضل  فضلا لاأمرآ ولكم جزيل الشكر  :015:

----------


## البحار العربي

سؤال آخر اخى الفاضل
انا من متعاملى شركــــة FXCM عند فتح اى عقد لأى زوج ما اية اللى بتاخدة الشركة هل الاسبيرد فقط ؟ ولا فية  شئ آخر ؟ وعند التحويل من والى الحساب برضو اية اللى بتاخدو الشركة ؟ 
ولكـــــم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahzmie

> الأحبة أعضاء أسرة المتداول العربي     المتاجرة الآلية عن طريق شركات الوساطة  زولو تريدنقاط مهمة يجب أن نعرفها قبل الاشتراك:  1. مقدمي خدمات التوصيات والاستراتيجيات سيحصلون على الربح سواءا خسرت أم ربحت.

   ماذا تعني سيدي هذه النقطه؟؟؟؟.............. هل مقدمي خدمات التوصيات في زولو تريد سيحصلون علي ربح مني ؟؟؟؟ و كيف ؟؟؟...و ما مقداره ؟؟؟؟ ارجو منك رح هذه النقطه بتفسير اكثر.........

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال آخر اخى الفاضل 
> انا من متعاملى شركــــة FXCM عند فتح اى عقد لأى زوج ما اية اللى بتاخدة الشركة هل الاسبيرد فقط ؟ ولا فية شئ آخر ؟ وعند التحويل من والى الحساب برضو اية اللى بتاخدو الشركة ؟  
> ولكـــــم جزيل الشكر

   نعم الاسبريد فقط  فى حالة التحويل يقوم البنك و ليس الشركة بخصم رسوم التحويل و تكون من 20 الى 40 $  و فى حالة بطاقة الفيزا لا رسوم   اما عن الاستراتيجيات   فانا بعيد تماما عن مقارنة الاستراتيجيات  ما تبقى فى ذهنى الان  الترند المكسور  القاهرة  بوحة  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ماذا تعني سيدي هذه النقطه؟؟؟؟.............. هل مقدمي خدمات التوصيات في زولو تريد سيحصلون علي ربح مني ؟؟؟؟ و كيف ؟؟؟...و ما مقداره ؟؟؟؟ ارجو منك رح هذه النقطه بتفسير اكثر.........[/center]

  تم تحويل سؤالك للخبراء  انتظر الرد حالا  تقبل ودى

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

أستاذي الكبير 
أحمد حنفي .
دون أن أثقل عليك
1- ترند العملة الكبير ( الذي يرى على الدايلي ) كم المدة التي يستمرها ....؟ و هل دائما يبدأ في نفس التوقيت كل سنة ؟ هل الترند يتكرر شكله ( ليس قيمته ) كل ثلاثة شهر مثلا أو سنة ؟ أنا اعلم أنه سؤال عام قد تطول الاجابة عليه فإذا كان عن جضرتك ملف يوضح هذه النقط ممكن تضعه لي لو سمحت

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا تعني سيدي هذه النقطه؟؟؟؟.............. هل مقدمي خدمات التوصيات في زولو تريد سيحصلون علي ربح مني ؟؟؟؟ و كيف ؟؟؟...و ما مقداره ؟؟؟؟ ارجو منك رح هذه النقطه بتفسير اكثر.........[/center]

 
اهلا اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لزولو تريد فربح مزود التوصيات يكون من الاسبيرد بمعنى ان الاسبيرد الذى يخصمه البروكر يتم استقاطع جزء منه لمزود الخدمة فبالتالى مزود الخدمة له نصيب من صفقتك بصرف النظر عن نتيجة الصفقة وبيكون حوالى نصف نقطة  
ارجو ان اكون وضحت لك المطلوب 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahzmie

شكرا لك سيدي علي الرد ............
و لكن عذرا ممكن تعرفني ما هو البروكر .؟ هل هو شركه fxcm مثلا الذي اتعامل معها ؟.....
ومع العلم انني فهمت من كلامك انني لا اخسر شئ فلو كان الاسبيريد 3 نقاط كما في fxcm ؟ فهو يبقي كما هو ...........اليس كذلك؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> شكرا لك سيدي علي الرد ............
> و لكن عذرا ممكن تعرفني ما هو البروكر .؟ هل هو شركه fxcm مثلا الذي اتعامل معها ؟.....
> ومع العلم انني فهمت من كلامك انني لا اخسر شئ فلو كان الاسبيريد 3 نقاط كما في fxcm ؟ فهو يبقي كما هو ...........اليس كذلك؟

 البروكر هى شركه الوساطه يعنى FXCM التى تتعامل معاها هى البروكر الخاص بك 
فعلا انت لا تخسر الا البسريد مع العلم ان السبريد فى FXCM متحرك  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahzmie

شكرا لك كثيرا ......................
و الان انا فهمت ان شركه زولو تريد بتخصم جزء من الاسبريد لصالحها ..................فهل ترضي بذلك شركه الوساطه؟ ........هل ترضي بان تتنازل عن  جزء من حقها؟؟؟.............
و اكرر......
الف شكر ليك .........

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> أستاذي الكبير 
> أحمد حنفي .
> دون أن أثقل عليك
> 1- ترند العملة الكبير ( الذي يرى على الدايلي ) كم المدة التي يستمرها ....؟ و هل دائما يبدأ في نفس التوقيت كل سنة ؟ هل الترند يتكرر شكله ( ليس قيمته ) كل ثلاثة شهر مثلا أو سنة ؟ أنا اعلم أنه سؤال عام قد تطول الاجابة عليه فإذا كان عن جضرتك ملف يوضح هذه النقط ممكن تضعه لي لو سمحت

 بص يا باشا بقى   لا توجد مدة محددة يظل الترند فى اتجاهه الى ان يتغير الاتجاه  و لا علاقة قريبة بين الترن و التوقيت خلال السنة  الا ان من تحدثوا عن الدورات الزمنية اشاروا الى هذا الامر  للمزيد من المعلومات عن الدورات الزمنية راجع كتاب المهيلمى   كان هذا مبلغ علمى و الله اعلم

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

بارك الله فيك 
ممكن تقول لي من هو المهليمي بصراحة لا اعرفه و لا اعرف ان كن عربي او عجمي 
ممكن لو كان الكتاب بالانجليزي ممكن تكتب لي اسمه بالاحرف اللاتينية ؟

----------


## أبويزيد

ماهو معنى عقد التبريد؟
هل هو  التعديل او التعزيز

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك 
> ممكن تقول لي من هو المهليمي بصراحة لا اعرفه و لا اعرف ان كن عربي او عجمي 
> ممكن لو كان الكتاب بالانجليزي ممكن تكتب لي اسمه بالاحرف اللاتينية ؟

 مصرى ياغالى وهتلاقى الكتاب فى مكتبة الاهرام ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو معنى عقد التبريد؟
> هل هو  التعديل او التعزيز

 مقصود بيه التعزيز

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك كثيرا ......................
> و الان انا فهمت ان شركه زولو تريد بتخصم جزء من الاسبريد لصالحها ..................فهل ترضي بذلك شركه الوساطه؟ ........هل ترضي بان تتنازل عن  جزء من حقها؟؟؟.............
> و اكرر......
> الف شكر ليك .........

 اصلا هو اتفاق بين شركة الوساطة وزولو وبالتالى هناك موافقة على ذلك

----------


## Achilleus

عندي سؤال محيرني حبتين
في منحنى اليورو دولار اشتري اليورو اذا توقعت صعود التشارت وابيعه بعد بلوغ الهدف او توقع النزول
قرات في احد الردود اني اذا توقعت النزول اشتري الدولار هل بيع اليورو هوا شراء الدولار ؟ ام اني اشتري مثلا لوت ولا اتنين دولار بنظام المارجن؟

----------


## وليد الحلو

> عندي سؤال محيرني حبتين
> في منحنى اليورو دولار اشتري اليورو اذا توقعت صعود التشارت وابيعه بعد بلوغ الهدف او توقع النزول
> قرات في احد الردود اني اذا توقعت النزول اشتري الدولار هل بيع اليورو هوا شراء الدولار ؟ ام اني اشتري مثلا لوت ولا اتنين دولار بنظام المارجن؟

 نعم ما ذكرته صحيح  
فمعنى ارتفاع زوج اليورو دولار اى ان اليولارو قيمته بتزيد امام الدولار و العكس صحيح  
لما اقول شراء يورو دولار معناها انك اشتريت يورو و بعت دولار
و لما اقول بيع يورو دولار معناها انك بيعت يورو و اشتريت دولار  
و على نفس المنوال لما اقول اشتريت استرالى دولار 
معناها اشتريت استرالى و بعت دولار و العكس صحيح  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mogafx

يارب حد يجاوبني على أسئلتي و أكون شاكر جداً ليكم .  
لنفرض أني فتحت حساب بـ 1000 دولار ، و الرافعه الماليه 1:50 و إشتريت اليورو / دولار و كان المارجن المطلوب على سبيل المثال 40 دولار ، و سعر النقطه = واحد دولار .
فهل إذا تحرك السعر ضد صفقتي بمقدار 40 نقطه ، هل يتم إغلاق الصفقه أوتوماتيك ، آم أنه يُجدد تلقائياً 40 دولار مارجن آخر ، حتى أقوم أنا بإغلاق الصفقه بنفسي أو أضع ستوب لوز . 
أنا إللي فهمته من خلال الدراسه " تطبيقاً على المثال السابق على سبيل المثال " أنه إذا وصل السعر ضدي ليتخطى (المارجن المطلوب) فإنه يتم إغلاق الصفقه و أصبح خسران هذه الصفقه ، هذا بفرض أني لم أضع ستوب لوز .
أرجو إيضاح هذه النقطه بالتفصيل بارك الله فيكم . 
و إذا كان يسمح فعلاً بحجز مارجن جديد بدون إغلاق الصفقه ، فإني لا أرى أهميه للرافعه الماليه إطلاقاً في حالة إذا كنت سوف أفتح صفقه واحده فقط بحجم اللوت الإفتراضي كل يوم ولا أفتح معها أي صفقه آخرى ، هل كلامي هذا صحيح ؟ 
و خلال دراستي للفوركس يقول الرافعه الماليه الكبيره خطيره و لكن لم يتم التوضيح لماذا ، فهل ذلك لإنه إذا تم فتح 20 صفقه مثلاً على سبيل المثال في نفس الوقت هنا يكون سبب الخطر لإنه يعرض الحساب للمارجن كول في أقل وقت ؟ هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ 
------------------------------------------------------- 
هل يمكن فتح أكثر من حساب في fxsol في نفس الوقت ، و الحسابات كلها مسجله بإسم شخص واحد و تعمل في وقت واحد ؟
السؤال في حالة الحسابات الحقيقية و الحسابات التجريبية . 
------------------------------------------ 
هل نظام السكالبنج " نظام إخطف و إجري" ممنوع في الشركات ، خصوصاً شركة فكسول " وهي شركة ماركت ميكر كما تعلم " ؟ ، و هل يوجد له قيود ؟ " مع العِلم أني سمعت أن الشركه التي تمنع السكالبنج تستفيد من خسارة العميل" !!!!!! 
------------------------------------------------------ 
سؤال مُهم جداً ، لم أجد له إجابه ، و إذا في حد من مصر مثلي ممكن يفيدني في هذا الموضوع و أكون شاكر ليه جداً .
و هو هل تجارة الفوركس في مصر عليها ضرايب ؟ ، في حال شخص حصل على مكاسب كبيره في هذا المجال  ، و السؤال أيضاً على باقي الدول العربيه بخصوص الضرائب إذا كان عندك عِلم ؟ 
----------------------------------------------- 
يتم التحذير دوماً من المتاجره وقت الأخبار ، و لكن لا أعرف ما هي أوقات الأخبار اليوميه و من أين أحصل عليها في وقتها بالظبط باللغه العربيه ، و كيف أعرف مواعيد الأخبار الهامه على وجه الخصوص ... 
----------------------------------------------- 
في برنامج التحليل الفني تبع فكسول AccuCharts بحثت عن مؤشر الـ MACD و وجدت مؤشر إسمه MACD forest ، فما هو الفرق بين المؤشرين و هل يمكن إرفاق مؤشر الـ MACD بالإعدادات الإفتراضيه لتحميله ؟
أيضاً بحثت عن مؤشر ichimoku الياباني و حملته بإمتداد TPL و لكن لا أعرف كيف أضع المؤشرات لتعمل في البرنامج AccuCharts 
------------------------------------- 
المعذره على كثرة الأسئله بس بحثت كتير والله أثناء الدراسه مالاقيت إجابات بخصوص هذه الأسئلة ...

----------


## أبويزيد

> مقصود بيه التعزيز

 يعني التبريد يكون طبعا عندما تكون الصفقه رابحة ؟
أشرحها لي بمثال لانه اذا كانت الصفقه خاسرة سيكون هناك تعديل للمتوسط وليس اضافه خسارة على خسارة

----------


## وليد الحلو

> يارب حد يجاوبني على أسئلتي و أكون شاكر جداً ليكم .  
> لنفرض أني فتحت حساب بـ 1000 دولار ، و الرافعه الماليه 1:50 و إشتريت اليورو / دولار و كان المارجن المطلوب على سبيل المثال 40 دولار ، و سعر النقطه = واحد دولار .
> فهل إذا تحرك السعر ضد صفقتي بمقدار 40 نقطه ، هل يتم إغلاق الصفقه أوتوماتيك ، آم أنه يُجدد تلقائياً 40 دولار مارجن آخر ، حتى أقوم أنا بإغلاق الصفقه بنفسي أو أضع ستوب لوز .  يبدو ان هناك لبس كبير عندك 
> قيمه النقطه ملهاش علاقه بالمارجن  
> كلما زاد المارجن كلما زادت السيوله و قلت المارجن المحجوز  
> يعنى لو اشتريت او بعت عقد مينى يورو دولار (10,000) بمارجن 1:50 هيحجز مارجن للصفقه حوالى 310 دولار اما لو بمارجن 1:400 هيحجز 40 دولار فقط و بكده هيكون عندك سيوله تغطى حسابك  
> و بردوا لا علاقه بالمارجن و المحجوز و قيمه مكسبك او خسارتك 
> المارجن المحجوز يعود لك بمجرد اغلاق الصفقه 
> اما خسارة الصفقه او مكسبها تضاف للصفقه    
> ...

 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mogafx

جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ وليد على الرد الوافي و الشامل ، تقبل ودّي وإحترامي ...

----------


## (عدي)

الاخوة الكرام وليد والاستاذ حنفي . . كيف يتم دمج مؤشرين في بعضهما البعض يعني مؤشر الماكد واريد ان اضع عليه  على سبيل المثال  ema 20 ,ema9 هل استطيع ذلك  ... :016:  ولكم جزيل الشكر على الموضع الممتاز

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني التبريد يكون طبعا عندما تكون الصفقه رابحة ؟
> أشرحها لي بمثال لانه اذا كانت الصفقه خاسرة سيكون هناك تعديل للمتوسط وليس اضافه خسارة على خسارة

 التبريد بيكون فى الصفقات الخاسرة بمعنى انك اشتريت يورو وعكس السعر معاك فبتشترى مرة اخرى من نقطة دعم اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة الكرام وليد والاستاذ حنفي . . كيف يتم دمج مؤشرين في بعضهما البعض يعني مؤشر الماكد واريد ان اضع عليه  على سبيل المثال  ema 20 ,ema9 هل استطيع ذلك  ... ولكم جزيل الشكر على الموضع الممتاز

 الموفنج لايقبل ان يدمج مع مؤشر مستقل الا اذا كان المؤشر مبرمج اضافة موفنج عليه

----------


## mogafx

> في برنامج التحليل الفني تبع فكسول AccuCharts بحثت عن مؤشر الـ MACD و وجدت مؤشر إسمه MACD forest ، فما هو الفرق بين المؤشرين و هل يمكن إرفاق مؤشر الـ MACD بالإعدادات الإفتراضيه لتحميله ؟
> أيضاً بحثت عن مؤشر ichimoku الياباني و حملته بإمتداد TPL و لكن لا أعرف كيف أضع المؤشرات لتعمل في البرنامج AccuCharts  لا اعرف ما الفرق ما بين المؤشرين  
> مؤشرات الميتاتريدر لا تعمل على الاكوتشارتنج 
> فى الاكوتشارتنج استخدم المؤشرات المتاحه فقط

 --------------------------------------- 
لقد بحثت في معنى MACD و RSI و غيرهم و وجدت أن : 
مؤشر الـ MACD موجود في البرنامج تحت مُسمى : Moving Average                  Convergence Divergence  مؤشر الـ RSI موجود في البرنامج تحت مُسمى :  Relative Strength Index  يعني بإختصار المؤشرات موجوده بس بإسمها بدون إختصار .....
هذه النقطه للتوضيح فقط حتى إذا دخل شخص مثلي ما يعرف ممكن يستفيد ... 
---------------------- 
النقطه الآخرى أتمنى أن يخدمني فيها أحد ..
و هي أني أريد مؤشر Ichimoku Kinko Hyo يا ريت لو حد يقولي أجيب منين هذا المؤشر .
و إزاي أركبه على برنامج AccuCharts لشركة فكسول .
و شكراً مُقدماً .

----------


## جافابروف

قرائت ان موجات اليوت   ونماذج هارمونيك هى  نتاج  لما قدمة جان فى ابحاثة و بغض النظر عن جان نفسة  ارجو توضح ذلك  
ثم هل هما  مكملين لبعض ام يؤديان نفس الوظيفة   وهل يكفى اتقانهما ام بجانب اشياء اخرى 
وما هى ان وجد  
   لفته :-     هذا المنتدى 
                    ملئ بالشخصيات المحترمة   
                                                  عن حق  وليس مجاملة  
                                                                                احترامى العميق

----------


## Achilleus

> نعم ما ذكرته صحيح  
> فمعنى ارتفاع زوج اليورو دولار اى ان اليولارو قيمته بتزيد امام الدولار و العكس صحيح  
> لما اقول شراء يورو دولار معناها انك اشتريت يورو و بعت دولار
> و لما اقول بيع يورو دولار معناها انك بيعت يورو و اشتريت دولار  
> و على نفس المنوال لما اقول اشتريت استرالى دولار 
> معناها اشتريت استرالى و بعت دولار و العكس صحيح  
> ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا استاذي الفاضل
معلش اصل انا مخي تخين حبتين
دلوقتي منحنى اليورو-دولار نازل يبقى سعر الدولار في الصعود او اليورو في الهبوط
اشتريت لوت دولار عشان استفيد من هذا الطلوع (مع ان حسابي بالدولار)
لما احقق الهدف ابيع اللوت يعني اشتري يورو ولا ايه ؟

----------


## Achilleus

سؤال تاني
بديت رحلة الـ 500 صفحه في جتاب ميرفي الرائع
عايز اعرف ايه المواضيه التي اتجنبها لانها لاتصلح للفوركس 
الى الان الفوليوم
هل هناك شئ اخر؟

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سؤال تاني
> بديت رحلة الـ 500 صفحه في جتاب ميرفي الرائع
> عايز اعرف ايه المواضيه التي اتجنبها لانها لاتصلح للفوركس 
> الى الان الفوليوم
> هل هناك شئ اخر؟

  يا باشا اقرأ كل ما تقع عليه عينك  ان لم ينفع فى الفوركس ينفع فى الاسهم  يععنى اللى ما ينفعش طبلة ينفع تار  العلم لا يقدر بمااااااال  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا استاذي الفاضل
> معلش اصل انا مخي تخين حبتين
> دلوقتي منحنى اليورو-دولار نازل يبقى سعر الدولار في الصعود او اليورو في الهبوط
> اشتريت لوت دولار عشان استفيد من هذا الطلوع (مع ان حسابي بالدولار)
> لما احقق الهدف ابيع اللوت يعني اشتري يورو ولا ايه ؟

  بص بقى علشان تبقى عارف  احنا ملناش دعوة بحسابك نوعه ايه  اذا كان الزوج فى صعود اشترى  و اذا كان فى نزول بيع  و فى الحالتين تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> قرائت ان موجات اليوت ونماذج هارمونيك هى نتاج لما قدمة جان فى ابحاثة و بغض النظر عن جان نفسة ارجو توضح ذلك  
> ثم هل هما مكملين لبعض ام يؤديان نفس الوظيفة وهل يكفى اتقانهما ام بجانب اشياء اخرى 
> وما هى ان وجد 
> لفته :- هذا المنتدى 
> ملئ بالشخصيات المحترمة 
> عن حق وليس مجاملة 
> احترامى العميق

 ما قدمه  جان فى ابحاثه لم يصل الينا لان علم جان لم ينشر   و ما نشر منه هو اراء تلاميذه  اما اليوت و موجاته فهى شئ آخر  اذا تمكنت منها تكون - فى معظم الاحيان - كافية لوحدها   هذا مجرد رأيى الشخصى  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاخوة الكرام وليد والاستاذ حنفي . . كيف يتم دمج مؤشرين في بعضهما البعض يعني مؤشر الماكد واريد ان اضع عليه على سبيل المثال ema 20 ,ema9 هل استطيع ذلك  ... ولكم جزيل الشكر على الموضع الممتاز

 علمنا استاذنا ابو محمد  بانه يمكن وضع الموفينج على اى مؤشر اخر   بشرط ان تختار الاعدادات كما فى الصورة  تقبل ودى

----------


## توفيق

يا غالي بعد القراءات المتعددة في المنتدى الكريم قررت ان اشتغل لمدة ديمو لمدة  سنة ونصف 
على استراتيجيتين هما القاهرة والترند المكسور
لكن فيه سؤالين يحيارني لم القى لهما اجابة صافية 
لنفترض مثلا ولاقدر الله و اضع  سطرين على مثلا ولا قدر الله ان شركة افكسسول fxsol افلست
وهدا ما لا نريده كلنا لان العديد من الاخوة فاتحين حسابات لديها
هل ضاعت كل الاموال بحوزتها او انها فقدت ميزانيتها والاموال ترد من البنك الموجودة فيه الى اصحابها 
ثانيا هل الاستراتيجيات تفقد مصداقيتها مع مرور الوقت او ان تبقى لان التاريخ يعيد نفسه كما يقول المحللون 
شكرا يا غالي

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن سؤال بخصوص خط الترند لقد ذكر استاذنا الوافى رحمة الله عليه فى طريقته فى المتاجره تحديد اتجاه الترند فى اتجاه واحد فى مدة لاتقل عن 10 ايام على الديلى هل تنطبق هذه الشروط على فريم الساعة ولاتختلف حسب الفريم يعنى الساعة مدة لاتقل عن 10 ساعات وكل مازاد يكون اصدق. وبخصوص المتاجرة ايهما افضل فريم الساعة ام اليومى اننى افضل الساعة للمضاربة السريعة وشكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mogafx

تكملةً للسؤال السابق ، بالرغم من وجود الفريمات من الدقيقه حتى الشهر في برنامج التحليل ، لماذا دائماً يركز المحللون على تشارتات الـ 5 دقائق و الـ 15 ساعه و الساعه و الـ 4 ساعات و الـ اليومي و الإسبوعي و الشهري ؟ 
يعني مثلاً أعتقد أني لم أرى من قبل مُحلل أو "درس للشرح" يقول إفتح فريم الـ 45 دقيقه أو 6 ساعات أو الـ 3 ساعات على سبيل المثال ... 
أكيد في حِكمة أو سبب لذلك ، نرجو التوضيح و جزاكم الله كل خير ...

----------


## (عدي)

شكرا لك استاذ احمد حنفي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا غالي بعد القراءات المتعددة في المنتدى الكريم قررت ان اشتغل لمدة ديمو لمدة سنة ونصف   كلام جميل جداعلى استراتيجيتين هما القاهرة والترند المكسور
> لكن فيه سؤالين يحيارني لم القى لهما اجابة صافية 
> لنفترض مثلا ولاقدر الله و اضع سطرين على مثلا ولا قدر الله ان شركة افكسسول fxsol افلست
> وهدا ما لا نريده كلنا لان العديد من الاخوة فاتحين حسابات لديها
> هل ضاعت كل الاموال بحوزتها او انها فقدت ميزانيتها والاموال ترد من البنك الموجودة فيه الى اصحابها   هذا الامر سابق لاوانه  و لكن هناك ضوابط و لوائح تضمن لك وضع الشركة المالى  و عندى سؤال   لو انا مثلا اشتريت 10 اسهم من شركة ما  و افلست الشركة ... ماذا افعل ؟ثانيا هل الاستراتيجيات تفقد مصداقيتها مع مرور الوقت او ان تبقى لان التاريخ يعيد نفسه كما يقول المحللون  شكرا يا غالي

   بص بقى الاستراتيجيات هى مهارة فى قراءة التشارت  ابد لا تفقد صلاحيتها ... لانك كل ما تكسب مهارة كل ما تكسب خبرة  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن سؤال بخصوص خط الترند لقد ذكر استاذنا الوافى رحمة الله عليه فى طريقته فى المتاجره تحديد اتجاه الترند فى اتجاه واحد فى مدة لاتقل عن 10 ايام على الديلى هل تنطبق هذه الشروط على فريم الساعة ولاتختلف حسب الفريم يعنى الساعة مدة لاتقل عن 10 ساعات وكل مازاد يكون اصدق. وبخصوص المتاجرة ايهما افضل فريم الساعة ام اليومى اننى افضل الساعة للمضاربة السريعة وشكرا

  كلام صحيح   لابد من 10 شمعات على الاقل  و يفضل فريم 4 ساعات و انت طالع  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تكملةً للسؤال السابق ، بالرغم من وجود الفريمات من الدقيقه حتى الشهر في برنامج التحليل ، لماذا دائماً يركز المحللون على تشارتات الـ 5 دقائق و الـ 15 ساعه و الساعه و الـ 4 ساعات و الـ اليومي و الإسبوعي و الشهري ؟ 
> يعني مثلاً أعتقد أني لم أرى من قبل مُحلل أو "درس للشرح" يقول إفتح فريم الـ 45 دقيقه أو 6 ساعات أو الـ 3 ساعات على سبيل المثال ... 
> أكيد في حِكمة أو سبب لذلك ، نرجو التوضيح و جزاكم الله كل خير ...

 هذه الارقام هى تشارتات اكثر برامج التحليل انتشارا  لذا ارتبط بها المحللون   و لكن يمكنك التحليل على اى فريم تشاء  تقبل ودى

----------


## mahmoudh7

> تكملةً للسؤال السابق ، بالرغم من وجود الفريمات من الدقيقه حتى الشهر في برنامج التحليل ، لماذا دائماً يركز المحللون على تشارتات الـ 5 دقائق و الـ 15 ساعه و الساعه و الـ 4 ساعات و الـ اليومي و الإسبوعي و الشهري ؟ 
> يعني مثلاً أعتقد أني لم أرى من قبل مُحلل أو "درس للشرح" يقول إفتح فريم الـ 45 دقيقه أو 6 ساعات أو الـ 3 ساعات على سبيل المثال ... 
> أكيد في حِكمة أو سبب لذلك ، نرجو التوضيح و جزاكم الله كل خير ...

 اعتقد لان هذة الفريمات ليست موجوده في كل برامج التحليل

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا لك استاذ احمد حنفي

   تحت امرك اخويا عدي

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اعتقد لان هذة الفريمات ليست موجوده في كل برامج التحليل

   نعم هى ليست موجودة فى اغلب برامج التحليل  تقبل ودى

----------


## mogafx

> هذه الارقام هى تشارتات اكثر برامج التحليل انتشارا  لذا ارتبط بها المحللون   و لكن يمكنك التحليل على اى فريم تشاء  تقبل ودى

  

> اعتقد لان هذة الفريمات ليست موجوده في كل برامج التحليل

 مشكورين على الرد أستاذ أحمد و أستاذ ممدوح ...
و أعلم أن بعض البرامج لا يوجد فيها هذه الفريمات ، و أنه من الممكن إستخدامها للتحليل إذا كانت موجوده في البرنامج ... 
أنا كنت أقصد ما هي الحِكمه من التركيز على هذه الفريمات دون غيرها " و جعلها هي الفريمات الرئيسية في بعض البرامج ، و الشرح و التحليل على أساسها " .... 
أكيد يوجد سبب ما ، يُميز هذه الفريمات عن غيرها للعمل بها ...
إذا كان في إجابه أو مفيش ، في كِلا الحالتين مشكورين على الرد و الإهتمام ....
مع التحيـه ،،،

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكورين على الرد أستاذ أحمد و أستاذ ممدوح ...
> و أعلم أن بعض البرامج لا يوجد فيها هذه الفريمات ، و أنه من الممكن إستخدامها للتحليل إذا كانت موجوده في البرنامج ... 
> أنا كنت أقصد ما هي الحِكمه من التركيز على هذه الفريمات دون غيرها " و جعلها هي الفريمات الرئيسية في بعض البرامج ، و الشرح و التحليل على أساسها " .... 
> أكيد يوجد سبب ما ، يُميز هذه الفريمات عن غيرها للعمل بها ...
> إذا كان في إجابه أو مفيش ، في كِلا الحالتين مشكورين على الرد و الإهتمام ....
> مع التحيـه ،،،

   تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## عبدالناصر68

احمد حنفي 
هل انت نفس حنفي اللي في المنتدى المجاور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اذا فأنت استاذي على كدة 
حزر فزر مين اكون انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالناصر68

كيف يمكنني اضافة العملات الي الميتاتريدر
انا لاحظت بعض الناس يذكرون اسماء ازواج غير موجودة عندي 
فهل هناك طريقة لاضافة هذه الازواج  
وشكرا

----------


## وليد الحلو

> كيف يمكنني اضافة العملات الي الميتاتريدر
> انا لاحظت بعض الناس يذكرون اسماء ازواج غير موجودة عندي 
> فهل هناك طريقة لاضافة هذه الازواج  
> وشكرا

 اقف بالماورس على اى زوج 
ثم كليك يمين ثم Show all
هتظهر ليك كل الازواج الموجوده فى نسخه الميتاتريدر اللى بتستعملها  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> احمد حنفي 
> هل انت نفس حنفي اللي في المنتدى المجاور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> اذا فأنت استاذي على كدة 
> حزر فزر مين اكون انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 نعم هو انا  و لكن انت مين ؟؟ :No3:

----------


## hadder

اخوان ماهو عقد التبريد وماهو الهيدج

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

لو سمحت يا استاذ أحمد 
قرات ملف الغواصة عن التحليل الكلي و موضوع تسوية العملة بعد ساعات العمل لم افهمه ... ممكن أخي الفاضل تفهمه لي .. انا اعلم ان شحه يطول و لكن لو في ملف الكتروني او صفحة او لنك ممكن ينفع معي جدا

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

> اخوان ماهو عقد التبريد وماهو الهيدج

 بعد اذن الاستاذ أحمد و لكن عشان اوفر له شوية وقت 
شوف اخي 
هو عقد على نفس الزوج الي انت لك فيه عقد بنفس عدد اللوت و لكن عكسه في التجاه ... اي انك لو دخلت بيع في الفقة تدخل شرا في عقد التبريد و لو اصلا كان عندك عقد بيع في الزوج تروح داخل عقد شراء في الزوج ...فعند دخولك بالصفقة المعاكسة تكون قد جمدت عدد النقاط التي كسبتها او خسرتها ... لأن الزوج يتحرك يمين يسار لا تفرق معك عقد يكسب و الثاني يخسر ... و لكن المشكلة في كيفية الخروج من العقدين بأقل خسارة . و هي للخبراء بالزوج ... أما المبتدأين فلا انصحهم بهذا مطلقا ... و تقل تحياتي

----------


## hadder

جزاك الله خير والهيدج ماهو وهل يمكن وضع اكثر من هدف للصفقة الواحدة بدون اغلاق الصفقة عند وصولها الى الهدف الاول ام انه يجب وضع امر فتح للصفقه مؤجل عند بلوغها الهدف الاول وشكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> جزاك الله خير والهيدج ماهو وهل يمكن وضع اكثر من هدف للصفقة الواحدة بدون اغلاق الصفقة عند وصولها الى الهدف الاول ام انه يجب وضع امر فتح للصفقه مؤجل عند بلوغها الهدف الاول وشكرا

 ما تفضل به اخونا مسلم   هو شرح الهيدج  اما باقى السؤال فارجو توضيحه  تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

الاستاذ الكبير أحمد حنفي ...
قرأت ملف الغواصة التحليل الكلي .... و كان يتحدث عن عدد نقاط العملة و يقول أنه في أخر اليوم يتم التسوية للعملة ... بصراحة لم افهمها ,,, ممكن توضح لي موضوع التسوية ولو برابط أو ملف أو أي شئ ... لأني عارف أن شرحه يطول ...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاستاذ الكبير أحمد حنفي ...
> قرأت ملف الغواصة التحليل الكلي .... و كان يتحدث عن عدد نقاط العملة و يقول أنه في أخر اليوم يتم التسوية للعملة ... بصراحة لم افهمها ,,, ممكن توضح لي موضوع التسوية ولو برابط أو ملف أو أي شئ ... لأني عارف أن شرحه يطول ...

  عفوا اخويا مسلم لم انتبه لهذه المشاركة  و بكل اسف لا افهم ما المقصود من تسوية العملة  انتظر منك ارفاق رابط موضوع الغواصة  و تقبل ودى

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

l*هو سعر الصرف المعلن والذي يطرح في الأسواق والبنوك والصرافات يوميا ويتبادل علي أساسه الأشخاص والهيئات والشركات* *العملات المختلفة ويحدد هذا السعر يوميا ويبلغ به جميع الهيئات المعنية** والبنوك المركزية .* l*: متي يحدد سعر الصرف الفعلي.**؟*  l*بعد أقفال بورصات العالم وقبل بدء تشغيل اليوم التالي*  l*كيف ذلك ؟* l*اليابان تبدأ العمل الساعة 2 بتوقيت القاهرة وتنتهي في التاسعة صباحا تتم التسوية الفعلية لجلسة اليوم كاملة في شمعة* *التاسعة صباحا*  l*ثم بدأت أوروبا في العاشرة وأغلقت في السابعة لا تسوي حينها لان أمريكا في هذا الوقت لازالت تعمل وتتم التسوية بعد أمريكا* *وتحديدا في شمعة الساعة الثانية عشرة بتوقيت مصر وتنتهي لليوم بالكامل*  l*قبل افتتاح اليابان*    l*التسوية هي عدد النقاط في البورصة مخصوما منه عدد النقاط المحسوبة علي العملة خلال اليوم*   l*وبمعني توضيحي أكثر*  l*النقطة في البورصة كما علمنا مما سبق لها معادلة معينة في العملة تزيد العملة وتنقص وفقا*  l*لها ولكن ليس بشكل لحظي لسببين.* l*1-**إمكانية الارتداد وهي من وسائل حماية العملة دوليا.*  l*2-**حتى لا تكون ملحوظة للمتابع العادي* *.* l*ولكن النتيجة في آخر اليوم يجب أن تتوافق مع هذه المعادلات.*  l*لذا لاحظ دائما معي أن الشمعة الأخيرة في اليابان والشمعة التي تسبق اليابان يكون فيهما حركة عنيفة وتصحيحات قوية.* l*هذه كانت بعض المعلومات التي أعددتها خصيصا لكم لأنها أساسية وأولية لأي تاجر عملات محترف يجب علي الأقل إن يلم* *بها لتوسيع افقه وإدراكه لمبدأ التحليل الشامل والذي قد يكون بعيدا عن محور اهتمامه ويلزمه دراسات وتجميع من عدة* *مصادر.وألان سنأتي للجزء الثاني من الحلقة وهو ما انتظرتموه اليوم*  l*فاليوم أول تطبيق للتحليل الكلي علي الزوج المحبوب ال**م**فضل لديكم جميعا* *(**الباوند / ين* *)* l*فلنتتابع الأتي علي بركة الله*   
أخي الفاضل هذا هو الجرء الموجود في الملف الذي فعلا يحتاج منك لو سمحت أن تفمه لي و بارك الله فيك و على اهتمامك

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> اقف بالماورس على اى زوج   ثم كليك يمين ثم Show all هتظهر ليك كل الازواج الموجوده فى نسخه الميتاتريدر اللى بتستعملها   ودى و تقديرى

 بارك الله فيك اخ وليد  انا سويت كلك يمين بس ما لقيت  show all بس لقيت احد الخيارات windows ولما اخترتها ظهرت هذه النافذة  فهل هذه كل الازواج الموجودة في الميتاتريدر / ام ان هناك ازواج اخرى

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> نعم هو انا   و لكن انت مين ؟؟

   مش حقوللك ، وخليني مستخبي أحسن

----------


## nesr_2020

السلام عليكم
ازاى اتحكم بنسبة رأس مالى فى الصفقة
يعنى لو عايزها 1% ولا 5% ولا 10% ازاى؟
شكرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بارك الله فيك اخ وليد  انا سويت كلك يمين بس ما لقيت show all بس لقيت احد الخيارات windows ولما اخترتها ظهرت هذه النافذة  فهل هذه كل الازواج الموجودة في الميتاتريدر / ام ان هناك ازواج اخرى

   طيب بص على الصورة

----------


## shamstec

اخوانى الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هناك مشكله لاجد لها حل اطلاقا ارجو ممن يعرف لها حل يفيدنا ولكم جزيل الشكر وخالص الدعوات المشكله هى : تغير نقطة كسر الترند كلما غيرت التايم فريم فتجد الديلى يقطع عند سعر معين ويختلف من فريم لاخر تحياتى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مش حقوللك ، وخليني مستخبي أحسن

  لو بعت لى دبدوب  هعرفك على طول

----------


## shamstec

كمثال الديلى كسر عند 203 تقريبا والـ 4 ساعات عند 202.5

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> l*هو سعر الصرف المعلن والذي يطرح في الأسواق والبنوك والصرافات يوميا ويتبادل علي أساسه الأشخاص والهيئات والشركات* *العملات المختلفة ويحدد هذا السعر يوميا ويبلغ به جميع الهيئات المعنية** والبنوك المركزية .*  l*: متي يحدد سعر الصرف الفعلي.**؟*  l*بعد أقفال بورصات العالم وقبل بدء تشغيل اليوم التالي*  l*كيف ذلك ؟* l*اليابان تبدأ العمل الساعة 2 بتوقيت القاهرة وتنتهي في التاسعة صباحا تتم التسوية الفعلية لجلسة اليوم كاملة في شمعة* *التاسعة صباحا*  l*ثم بدأت أوروبا في العاشرة وأغلقت في السابعة لا تسوي حينها لان أمريكا في هذا الوقت لازالت تعمل وتتم التسوية بعد أمريكا* *وتحديدا في شمعة الساعة الثانية عشرة بتوقيت مصر وتنتهي لليوم بالكامل*  l*قبل افتتاح اليابان*    l*التسوية هي عدد النقاط في البورصة مخصوما منه عدد النقاط المحسوبة علي العملة خلال اليوم*   l*وبمعني توضيحي أكثر*  l*النقطة في البورصة كما علمنا مما سبق لها معادلة معينة في العملة تزيد العملة وتنقص وفقا*  l*لها ولكن ليس بشكل لحظي لسببين.* l*1-**إمكانية الارتداد وهي من وسائل حماية العملة دوليا.*  l*2-**حتى لا تكون ملحوظة للمتابع العادي* *.* l*ولكن النتيجة في آخر اليوم يجب أن تتوافق مع هذه المعادلات.*  l*لذا لاحظ دائما معي أن الشمعة الأخيرة في اليابان والشمعة التي تسبق اليابان يكون فيهما حركة عنيفة وتصحيحات قوية.* l*هذه كانت بعض المعلومات التي أعددتها خصيصا لكم لأنها أساسية وأولية لأي تاجر عملات محترف يجب علي الأقل إن يلم* *بها لتوسيع افقه وإدراكه لمبدأ التحليل الشامل والذي قد يكون بعيدا عن محور اهتمامه ويلزمه دراسات وتجميع من عدة* *مصادر.وألان سنأتي للجزء الثاني من الحلقة وهو ما انتظرتموه اليوم*  l*فاليوم أول تطبيق للتحليل الكلي علي الزوج المحبوب ال**م**فضل لديكم جميعا* *(**الباوند / ين* *)*  l*فلنتتابع الأتي علي بركة الله*   
> أخي الفاضل هذا هو الجرء الموجود في الملف الذي فعلا يحتاج منك لو سمحت أن تفمه لي و بارك الله فيك و على اهتمامك

  بصراحة اول مرة اسمع الكلام ده  سابحث الامر  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> ازاى اتحكم بنسبة رأس مالى فى الصفقة
> يعنى لو عايزها 1% ولا 5% ولا 10% ازاى؟
> شكرا

 الاخ الكريم  يمكنك التحكم فى رأس المال بيدك  و ذلك بان يكون مجموع استوبات صفقاتك المفتوحة معا   لا يزيد عن 2% مثلا من اجمالى رأس مالك  يعنى  راس مالك 1000 $  2% تعادل 20 $  يصير ان تدخل عقد واحد باستوب 20  او عقدين كل منهما باستوب 10  و تقبل ودى بدون استوب

----------


## shamstec

الديلى لاحظ الخط الاحمر

----------


## nesr_2020

تقبل شكرى برضه بدون ستوب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخوانى الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هناك مشكله لاجد لها حل اطلاقا ارجو ممن يعرف لها حل يفيدنا ولكم جزيل الشكر وخالص الدعوات المشكله هى : تغير نقطة كسر الترند كلما غيرت التايم فريم فتجد الديلى يقطع عند سعر معين ويختلف من فريم لاخر تحياتى

  

> كمثال الديلى كسر عند 203 تقريبا   والـ 4 ساعات عند 202.5

  طيب علشان افهم بس  الديلى كسر عند 203  و الاربع ساعات كسر نفس ترند الديلى  ام ترند اخر مرسوم على 4 ساعات  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> تقبل شكرى برضه بدون ستوب

 نبقى خالصين ....  :Regular Smile:

----------


## shamstec

> طيب علشان افهم بس  الديلى كسر عند 203  و الاربع ساعات كسر نفس ترند الديلى  ام ترند اخر مرسوم على 4 ساعات   تقبل ودى

 نفس الترند طبعا وهذه هى المشكله

----------


## shamstec

> نفس الترند طبعا   وهذه هى المشكله

 للتوضيح اكثر  الترند الهابط الازرق ويوجد خط احمر عند مستوى الكسر وانتقلت للـ 4 ساعات والخط الاحمر ( 203 ) موجود ولكن تقاطع شمعة  4 ساعات عند 202.5

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الديلى   لاحظ الخط الاحمر

   باشا  اتأخرت عليك    فى الصور المرفقة محاولة منى لقياس الفرق بين خطين افقين من شبكة الميتا  لاحظ كلما كبر الفريم كلما كبر الفارق  و هذا معناه كلما قل الفريم و كأنك كبرت الشاشه  فيظهر لك نقطة الكسر بوضوح اكثر على الفريمات الصغيرة  و لكن ليس بثقة اكبر  الثقة لا تكون الا على الفريم الكبير  و تقبل ودى

----------


## shamstec

> باشا  اتأخرت عليك    فى الصور المرفقة محاولة منى لقياس الفرق بين خطين افقين من شبكة الميتا  لاحظ كلما كبر الفريم كلما كبر الفارق  و هذا معناه كلما قل الفريم و كأنك كبرت الشاشه  فيظهر لك نقطة الكسر بوضوح اكثر على الفريمات الصغيرة  و لكن ليس بثقة اكبر  الثقة لا تكون الا على الفريم الكبير   و تقبل ودى

 اولا اشكرك على اهتمامك ولكن هناك مشكله بين المقياس الافقى والراسى وهى تتغير من فريم لاخر كما تفضلت ( او معنى كلامك ) بغرض استيعاب كميه مناسبه من الشموع لامكان التحليل وعليه يمكننى صياغة سؤالى بطريقه اخرى هل يمكن وضع مقياس الرسم  1 : 1 لتحديد نقطة الكسر سعريا على فريم الدقيقه بحيث نضع خط افقى عنده وبعد ذلك عند اغلاق شمعه من الفريم الذى تتاجر عليه نرى هل هى فوق اومازالت  تحت سعر الكسر   تقبل ودى

----------


## توفيق

> بص بقى الاستراتيجيات هى مهارة فى قراءة التشارت  ابد لا تفقد صلاحيتها ... لانك كل ما تكسب مهارة كل ما تكسب خبرة  تقبل ودى[/center]

 االله عليك يا غالي 
بالنسبة لمدة ديموا سنة ونصف 
الصراحة نحن في المغرب لا يمكننا تحويل اموال الى سنة 2010
و هدا السبب
اشكرك كثير يا غالي بارك الله فيك و الى الامام انشاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اولا اشكرك على اهتمامك  ولكن هناك مشكله بين المقياس الافقى والراسى وهى تتغير من فريم لاخر كما تفضلت ( او معنى كلامك ) بغرض استيعاب كميه مناسبه من الشموع لامكان التحليل وعليه يمكننى صياغة سؤالى بطريقه اخرى هل يمكن وضع مقياس الرسم 1 : 1 لتحديد نقطة الكسر سعريا على فريم الدقيقه بحيث نضع خط افقى عنده وبعد ذلك عند اغلاق شمعه من الفريم الذى تتاجر عليه نرى هل هى فوق اومازالت تحت سعر الكسر    تقبل ودى

 نعم كلامك صحيح و يمكن تنفيذه  و لكن انتبه  نحن لا نتعامل مع نقاط كسر للترند  و انما نعتمد على منقطة سعرية و ليس نقطة  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> االله عليك يا غالي 
> بالنسبة لمدة ديموا سنة ونصف 
> الصراحة نحن في المغرب لا يمكننا تحويل اموال الى سنة 2010
> و هدا السبب
> اشكرك كثير يا غالي بارك الله فيك و الى الامام انشاء الله

 اهلا بك و باهل المغرب

----------


## nesr_2020

السلام عليكم
سؤال اخر من فضلكوا كيف ادخل بعقود ميكرو و كيف اضارب ب 10% فقط من رأس المال
شكرا

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> طيب بص على الصورة

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال اخر من فضلكوا كيف ادخل بعقود ميكرو و كيف اضارب ب 10% فقط من رأس المال
> شكرا

 عقود الميكرو هى عقود  بمبلغ 1000 وحدة عملة  و هى موجودة فى فكسول   و للمضاربة ب 10 %   عليك ان تضع استوب لمجموع صفقاتك = 10 % من رأس المال  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> 

 كدة عرفتك                 كاظم الساهر

----------


## mogafx

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ممكن أعرف إزاي أجيب فيبوناتشي الإمتداد Fibonacci extension في برنامج Accucharts 
لإني دورّت عليه في البرنامج مالاقيتش غير Fibonacci Fan, Fibonacci Arc, Fibonacci Retracement 
و شكراً ...

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> ممكن أعرف إزاي أجيب فيبوناتشي الإمتداد Fibonacci extension في برنامج Accucharts 
> لإني دورّت عليه في البرنامج مالاقيتش غير Fibonacci Fan, Fibonacci Arc, Fibonacci Retracement 
> و شكراً ...

 انتظرت الاجابة من الاخوان  و لكن لم تصلنا اجابة  عندى فكرة و لكن رفضها احد الاخوان  منتظر الاجابة من الاساتذة  تقبل ودى

----------


## mogafx

بارك الله فيك أستاذ أحمد ، و في إنتظار الإجابه من الآخوه المتعاملين مع برنامج Accucharts ...

----------


## amo0o0sh

مرحبا انا جديده على سوق العملات واطلب الراي 
من لديه معلومات عن شركة اكستو كابيتال هل تنصحوني بفتح حسابي فيها ارجو الرد ممن لديه الخبره :016:

----------


## saraemam

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذة الخدمة الرائعة 
انا عندى سؤال عن اختيار الأسترتيجية المناسبة ؟ وخصوصا لانى مبتدءه ولا اعلم ما يناسبنى فلو تكرمت تعطينى الإسترتيجية التى تتبعها انت 0 
ولك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## abowmzh

انا عزمت وتوكلت على الله وقررت ان ابداء التداول 
امل من الاخوه الكرام ارشادي الى الشركة المضمونه لافتح عندها الحساب وكما انني اريد حسابا اسلاميا بالتحديد 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## توفيق

يا غالي كيف اقوق باعداد موفينغ افيراج للحصول 
على   ثلاث موفينجات (Moving EMA 90 & 15 & 7 )
هده الموفينجات حاولت ان ادخلها في الميتا تريدر و فشلت 
الرجاء اعطاني شرح مصور لان العديد من الاستراتيجيات تعتمد على هده المتوسطات
ولو اني اعرف ان طلبي ياخد منك وقت و جهد  لاني احتاجها و شكرا 
اعرف ان اتقل في الطلب لكن رجاءا التفاعل 
شكرا

----------


## توفيق

حللت المشكلة اخي 
شكرا لك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مرحبا انا جديده على سوق العملات واطلب الراي 
> من لديه معلومات عن شركة اكستو كابيتال هل تنصحوني بفتح حسابي فيها ارجو الرد ممن لديه الخبره

 لم اسمع  بها  افضل فكسول  تقديرى و احترامى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> مشكور اخى الكريم على هذة الخدمة الرائعة 
> انا عندى سؤال عن اختيار الأسترتيجية المناسبة ؟ وخصوصا لانى مبتدءه ولا اعلم ما يناسبنى فلو تكرمت تعطينى الإسترتيجية التى تتبعها انت 0 
> ولك جزيل الشكر.

  ليس لدى استراتيجية محددة   حتى فتشنى   انا اعمل بطريقة الوافى رحمه الله  على شوية اليوت   و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> انا عزمت وتوكلت على الله وقررت ان ابداء التداول 
> امل من الاخوه الكرام ارشادي الى الشركة المضمونه لافتح عندها الحساب وكما انني اريد حسابا اسلاميا بالتحديد 
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 توكل على الله  فكسول افضل الشركات  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> حللت المشكلة اخي 
> شكرا لك

   تمام يا باشااااااا

----------


## محمود علي

سؤال صغير للاستاذ الكبير
نفترض ان عندي استراتيجية ما وفاتح عقدين وكان سعر الدخول (س) والاستوب (س-2)
عايز البرنامج يقل عقد واحد عند سعر (س+2) مثلا وينقل ستوب العقد التاني لنقطة الدخول (س) ويتحرك مع السعر للامام بمقدار (1) يعني كل ما يزيد (س+1) يحرك الستوب لقدام ويفضل ماشي مع السعر لحد ما يخبط في الحيطة ويتقفل
(ده بالنسبة لبرنامج افكسول) ولو الشرح يكون مفصل لو سمحت حضرتك اكون شاكر جدا ليك (يا سلاااااااام لو كان بالصور)
لاني مشتغلتش قبل كده تريلينج ستوب ابدا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> سؤال صغير للاستاذ الكبير
> نفترض ان عندي استراتيجية ما وفاتح عقدين وكان سعر الدخول (س) والاستوب (س-2)
> عايز البرنامج يقل عقد واحد عند سعر (س+2) مثلا وينقل ستوب العقد التاني لنقطة الدخول (س) ويتحرك مع السعر للامام بمقدار (1) يعني كل ما يزيد (س+1) يحرك الستوب لقدام ويفضل ماشي مع السعر لحد ما يخبط في الحيطة ويتقفل
> (ده بالنسبة لبرنامج افكسول) ولو الشرح يكون مفصل لو سمحت حضرتك اكون شاكر جدا ليك (يا سلاااااااام لو كان بالصور)
> لاني مشتغلتش قبل كده تريلينج ستوب ابدا 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر 
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 
الشرح بالمرفقات ..  لتحديد كمية العقود التي يتفعل معها الستوب و البروفيت .... و طريقة وضع ستوب متحرك 
اما عن امكانية ان  تحريك الستوب عند الدخول للنصف الاخر للعقود اوتوماتيكيا لا اعتقد انها موجودة و يجب تفعيلها يدويأ بنفس الطريقة

----------


## محمود علي

> الشرح بالمرفقات .. لتحديد كمية العقود التي يتفعل معها الستوب و البروفيت .... و طريقة وضع ستوب متحرك  اما عن امكانية ان تحريك الستوب عند الدخول للنصف الاخر للعقود اوتوماتيكيا لا اعتقد انها موجودة و يجب تفعيلها يدويأ بنفس الطريقة

  
هبسط السؤال والطلب يا غالي
انا فاتح العقد من نقطة (صفر) مثلا
وهدفي +10 وستوبي -10
عايز لو السعر وصل لنقطة عشرة العقد الاول يتقفل والعقد التاني ستوبه يتنقل لنقطة صفر الاولى
والعقد التاني اطارد بيه الربح بمعنى (احنا هنا السعر عند 10 والستوب عند صفر بالنسبة للعقد التاني)
لو السعر وصل 20 الستوب يتنقل لنقطة 10 وهكذا يفضل الستوب يتحرك مع السعر لحد ما يوصل لنقطة ويضرب الستوب وليكن في نقطة 50 مثلا
هل هنا لازم اخلي كل عقد في صفقة منفصلة ؟

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن سؤال    لو فاتح حساب 300 دولار مثلا ء 10% تشترى كام من كمية العملةالموجوده فى برنامج التداول 10 -20  -30 طبعا الى 100 الف وشكرا

----------


## princ71

[quote=princ71;667303] السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن سؤال لو فاتح حساب 300 دولارمثلا ءوحبيت اتاجر ب10% من راس المال ماهى كمية العملات الادخل به يعنى مثلاء 10-20 -30%الموجوده فى برنامج التداول    وما هو وقت الاخبار لتفادى المتاجره فيه لان طبعا وقت المتاجره بتختلف من الديمو للحقيقى وقت الاخبار  وشكر ا لقد اطالة عليك :Eh S(7):

----------


## mokurdy

ما هو المقصود بالـ ROI وكيف يتم حسابه ؟
 ودي وتقديري

----------


## mokurdy

> ما هو المقصود بالـ ROI وكيف يتم حسابه ؟
> ودي وتقديري

   للرفع

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هو المقصود بالـ ROI وكيف يتم حسابه ؟
> ودي وتقديري

  يا عم بالراحة   لفيت كل الصيدليات لم اجد دوا كحة بالاسم ده   جارى البحث عن المعنى بس يا ريت تقولى انت شفت الكلمة دى فين ؟  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

[quote=princ71;667586] 

> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن سؤال لو فاتح حساب 300 دولارمثلا ءوحبيت اتاجر ب10% من راس المال ماهى كمية العملات الادخل به يعنى مثلاء 10-20 -30%الموجوده فى برنامج التداول وما هو وقت الاخبار لتفادى المتاجره فيه لان طبعا وقت المتاجره بتختلف من الديمو للحقيقى وقت الاخبار وشكر ا لقد اطالة عليك

 الاخبار التى نتجنبها هى الاخبار القوية   و هى موضحه فى مفكرة المتداول  و تجدد اسبوعيا  المخاطرة بنسبة 10 % كتير قوى و لكن اذا كان حسابك 300$ تكون المخاطرة 30$  يبقى لو فتحت عقد واحد الاستوب لا يزيد عن 30 $  و لو الصفقة بها عقدين يبقى الاستوب 15 $  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> هبسط السؤال والطلب يا غالي
> انا فاتح العقد من نقطة (صفر) مثلا
> وهدفي +10 وستوبي -10
> عايز لو السعر وصل لنقطة عشرة العقد الاول يتقفل والعقد التاني ستوبه يتنقل لنقطة صفر الاولى
> والعقد التاني اطارد بيه الربح بمعنى (احنا هنا السعر عند 10 والستوب عند صفر بالنسبة للعقد التاني)
> لو السعر وصل 20 الستوب يتنقل لنقطة 10 وهكذا يفضل الستوب يتحرك مع السعر لحد ما يوصل لنقطة ويضرب الستوب وليكن في نقطة 50 مثلا
> هل هنا لازم اخلي كل عقد في صفقة منفصلة ؟

  يا باشا مش هينفع غير التحكم فى الصفقة يدوى  لان طلبك صعب على المعالجة الالية  تقبل ودى

----------


## mokurdy

> يا عم بالراحة  لفيت كل الصيدليات لم اجد دوا كحة بالاسم ده جارى البحث عن المعنى بس يا ريت تقولى انت شفت الكلمة دى فين ؟

 هذا المصطلح ROI هو الأساس في ترتيب مزودي التوصيات في الزولوتريد أنظر الصورة المرفقة لطفاً

----------


## محمود علي

> يا باشا مش هينفع غير التحكم فى الصفقة يدوى  لان طلبك صعب على المعالجة الالية  تقبل ودى

 شكرا يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## saudahmed13

السلام عليكم 
ويش الفرق بين market maker and market trader  و ياليت امثلة

----------


## princ71

شكرا ياباشا وربنا يخليك لينا

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم 
> ويش الفرق بين market maker and market trader  و ياليت امثلة

 
market maker = هم صناع السوق ... البنوك المركزية الصناديق و البنوك
trader= مضارب عادى 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## princ71

[quote=princ71;668471] شكرا ياباشا وربنا يخليك لينا بس فرق السبريد بيبقى كبير فى بعض الشركات مثلاءfxcm انا ناوى اشتغل معها ايه الحل  :016:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اخواني ايهما افضل من حيث السبرايد شركة فوكسول ام شركة فوكسم
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## وليد الحلو

> اخواني ايهما افضل من حيث السبرايد شركة فوكسول ام شركة فوكسم
> وبارك الله فيكم

 افكسول طبعا .... اسبريد ثابت مع تنفيذ دقيق 
فلا تفرح بأسبريد قليل مع تنفيذ سىء فالوسيط ممكن يأخد منك نقاط فى وسط الصفقه  
السبريد فى اف اكس سى ام متحرك و بصراحه غالبا بيكون كبير 
يعنى فى اسبوع على الباوند لم يقل عن 16 نقطه  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Ahmed.usa

عاوز اعرف ايه المجنون بالظبط.

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> عاوز اعرف ايه المجنون بالظبط.

 المجنون يا اخوي  هو الباوند ،/ ين  وسموه المجنون لانه يتحرك بسرعة جنونية ، مستعد يصعد الى اعلى عليين ، وينزل الى اسفل سافلين في وقت قصير جدا   هكذا قالوا لي والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## عبدالناصر68

بارك الله فيك اخوي وليد الحلو

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

السلام عليكم يعطيكو العافية
بس حابب اسألكم عاستراتيجية الهاي واللو بتوقيت اسيا للاخ ابو سليم اذا حداعندو علم عنها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كمان سؤال,بنفس الاستراتيجية بقول  انو نحط عقدين واحد باي والتاني سيل  عند نقطة معينة, اذا  تفعل الباي  بضرب السيل لحالو و العكس صحيح اذا تفعل السيل بضرب الباي لحالو ممكن اعرف كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
وبالنسبة للمصطلحات التالية ممكن اعرف شو فايدتهم بعرف شوي بس مو متأكد...................... 
buy limit
sell limit
buy stop
sell stop
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## الرجباني

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم جزيل الشكر لنصائحكم المفيده ومجهوداتكم الجباره 
لدي عدة استفسارات 
اليوم اريد ان اعرف هل هناك فرق بين الحساب الديمو والحساب الحقيقي بصراحه انا اشتغل على الديمو من اسبوعين تقريبا وقد حققت نتائج جيده جدا مقارنتا مع خبرتي 
وعادة ادخل باربع و خمس عقود على زوج واحد من العمله وهو اليورو دولار واقفل الصفقه على 30 نقطه تقريبا او بحد اقصى 0 5 ولا يستغرق مني وقتا طويلا فهل في الحساب الحقيقي متل ما هو في الحساب الديمو 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

لا تنسونى بجواب وبارك الله لكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عاوز اعرف ايه المجنون بالظبط.

   و انت الصادق .....مين المجنون ؟   هههههههههههه

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الكريم  الشق العلوى من السؤال خارج عن دائرة معلوماتى 
[uote=Ahmed2A;670117]السلام عليكم يعطيكو العافية 
وبالنسبة للمصطلحات التالية ممكن اعرف شو فايدتهم بعرف شوي بس مو متأكد...................... 
buy limit 
sell limit 
buy stop 
sell stop 
ولكم جزيل الشكر[/quote]*- Buy – Entry Limit* *الشراء لسعر مرتد** :* *ويستخدم هذا**الأمر عند توقع نزول الزوج إلى سعر معين ثم ارتداده من هناك لمواصلة الطلوع مرة**أخرى**- Buy – Entry Stop* *الشراء على الاختراق** :**ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع صعود الزوج إلى نقطه يتم اختراقها ومواصلة**الصعود إلى أعلى** - Sell – Market Order* *البيع بسعر السوق** :**ويستخدم هذا**الأمر عند الرغبة في تفعيل صفقه بيع على سعر السوق الحالي**.* *- Sell – Entry Limit* *البيع**لسعر مرتد** :* *ويستخدم هذا الأمر عند توقع صعود الزوج إلى**سعر معين ثم ارتداده من هناك لمواصلة النزول مرة أخرى**.*  تحت امرك يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم 
> اشكركم جزيل الشكر لنصائحكم المفيده ومجهوداتكم الجباره 
> لدي عدة استفسارات 
> اليوم اريد ان اعرف هل هناك فرق بين الحساب الديمو والحساب الحقيقي بصراحه انا اشتغل على الديمو من اسبوعين تقريبا وقد حققت نتائج جيده جدا مقارنتا مع خبرتي 
> وعادة ادخل باربع و خمس عقود على زوج واحد من العمله وهو اليورو دولار واقفل الصفقه على 30 نقطه تقريبا او بحد اقصى 0 5 ولا يستغرق مني وقتا طويلا فهل في الحساب الحقيقي متل ما هو في الحساب الديمو 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 نعم الحساب الوهمى يشبه الحقيقي و لكن  حالتك النفسية هى التى تتغير فقط  ففى الحقيقى لن نصبر على خسارة  و لن نرضى ب 30 : 50 نقطة  و لن   و لن  و تقبل ودى

----------


## الرجباني

شكرا استاذ حنفي

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

*مشكور يا أحلى استاذ احمد حنفي...........................
بس كنت بتمنى تجاوبني ع الشق الاول من سؤالي......................
ولك جزيل الشكر*

----------


## الطيب الصالح

استاذي الفاضل / احمد حنفى    المحترم
عندي سؤلين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للأجابة عنهم
1- مارايك في شركة Forxyard?
2- هل يوجد مكتب او فرع لشركة فكسول داخل دولة الامارات لو كان ذلك فهل سوف يكون عندي ميزة في تحويل الاموال الى الشركة او استلام الارباح؟  وجزاك الله خير انت والاساتذة الكرام على سنوات العطاء التى قدمتم فيها للمبتدئين جهدكم المشكور :015:

----------


## ابوحنين

الإخوة الأفاضل السلام عليكم 
الرجاء اخبارى كيف يعمل الإكسبيرت وهل يشترى و يبيع بنفسه ام ماذا ؟ واريد اى معلومات عن الاكسبيرتات لو تكرمتم

----------


## الرجباني

الاساتذه الافاضل 
لازلت متدرب في الحساب التجريبي واكتر عمله اشتغل عليها اليورو دولار واحاول ان اقرر الشراء والبيع بمساعده وقراءة الشموع اليابانية ومؤشر ماك د وروسي غير ان المؤشران يختلفان عندما اغير الوقت متلا من دقيه الى نصف ساعه او الى الساعه 
ففي اي وقت يعطى المؤشران نتائج دقيقه الساعه ام اقل ام اكتر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذي الفاضل / احمد حنفى المحترم
> عندي سؤلين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للأجابة عنهم
> 1- مارايك في شركة Forxyard?
> 2- هل يوجد مكتب او فرع لشركة فكسول داخل دولة الامارات لو كان ذلك فهل سوف يكون عندي ميزة في تحويل الاموال الى الشركة او استلام الارباح؟  وجزاك الله خير انت والاساتذة الكرام على سنوات العطاء التى قدمتم فيها للمبتدئين جهدكم المشكور

  فوركسيارد شركة جديدة و لم اتعامل معهم لكى احكم عليهم  اما فكسول فلها مكتب فى الامارات يمكنك مراجعتهم فى دبى  و لكن تحويل الحساب لا يزال لبنك مورجان بامريكا  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الإخوة الأفاضل السلام عليكم 
> الرجاء اخبارى كيف يعمل الإكسبيرت وهل يشترى و يبيع بنفسه ام ماذا ؟ واريد اى معلومات عن الاكسبيرتات لو تكرمتم

 الاخ الكريم  نعم   الاكسبيرت هو برنامج آلي يشترى و يبيع لوحده  حتى لو كان جهازك مغلق  و يمكن تصميمه بحيث يعطيك تنبيه و انت تقوم بالبيع و الشراء   يعنى مجرد مؤشر  لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الرجوع لقسم البرمجة فى المنتدى  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> الاساتذه الافاضل 
> لازلت متدرب في الحساب التجريبي واكتر عمله اشتغل عليها اليورو دولار واحاول ان اقرر الشراء والبيع بمساعده وقراءة الشموع اليابانية ومؤشر ماك د وروسي غير ان المؤشران يختلفان عندما اغير الوقت متلا من دقيه الى نصف ساعه او الى الساعه 
> ففي اي وقت يعطى المؤشران نتائج دقيقه الساعه ام اقل ام اكتر

 الاخ الكريم  لى تحفظ على المؤشرات وحدها فهى لا تكفى   لابد من خطوط الدعم و المقاومة اليدوية و خط الترند  و اجابة سؤال  يمكنك الوثوق فى اى مؤشر على فريم 4 ساعات فيما فوق  تقبل ودى

----------


## بشتاوي

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا اخي عندي مشكلة الي هي اني خسرة 20000الف دولار فانني اريد منك ان تعلمني كيف احلل على العملات والمثل يقول(بدل ما تصيد سمكة لصاحبك علمه كيف يصيد السمك)ارجو ان ترد علي باسرع وقت ممكن وباخبار سارة """"""""""""""""الله يوفقك

----------


## walid sabry

اخى الكريم اريد شرح برنامج الشهد لكى استطيع تطبيقه على برنامج ميتا تريد وهل استطيع تشغيل هذه الاستراتيجيه على برنامج اكسبيرت علما بأنى لا اعرف طريقة تشغيل الاكسبيرت .ولك منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الوفير وسعة صدرك لنا ولاستفساراتنا

----------


## مكتوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
السؤال الاول/ عندي حساب في شركة ليت فوركس بدون فوائد على حسب كلامهم
لاكن عندما اضع امر يدخل في يوم جديد يزيد في الصفقة 3نقاط بين سعر البيع والشراء
مثل عمولة تبييت الصفقة هل هدا حساب ربوي. 
السؤال الثاني/ماهو الفرق بين رافعة 1-100 و1-200 و1-400
وكيف يؤثر اختلاف الرافعة على الحساب وكيف يؤثر على العقد  
وشكرا :No3:

----------


## الرجباني

استاذ احمد حنفي شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك ساعمل بالتوصيه وعادة ادخل الى موقع كراون فوركس واقراء نقاط الدعم والمقاومه من الموقع وتوصيات البيع او الشراء وجني الاباح ووقف الخسائر لاني لازلت لا اعرف كيفية حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومه فما رايك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا اخي عندي مشكلة الي هي اني خسرة 20000الف دولار فانني اريد منك ان تعلمني كيف احلل على العملات والمثل يقول(بدل ما تصيد سمكة لصاحبك علمه كيف يصيد السمك)ارجو ان ترد علي باسرع وقت ممكن وباخبار سارة """"""""""""""""الله يوفقك

 احلى سمكة فى بحر الفوركس ابدأ من هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html  ثم بعد الانتهاء من قراءته نكمل معا السباحة فى بحر الفوركس  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخى الكريم اريد شرح برنامج الشهد لكى استطيع تطبيقه على برنامج ميتا تريد وهل استطيع تشغيل هذه الاستراتيجيه على برنامج اكسبيرت علما بأنى لا اعرف طريقة تشغيل الاكسبيرت .ولك منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الوفير وسعة صدرك لنا ولاستفساراتنا

 ايه برنامج الشهد ... و الله ما عندى ... حتى فتشنى  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> السؤال الاول/ عندي حساب في شركة ليت فوركس بدون فوائد على حسب كلامهم
> لاكن عندما اضع امر يدخل في يوم جديد يزيد في الصفقة 3نقاط بين سعر البيع والشراء
> مثل عمولة تبييت الصفقة هل هدا حساب ربوي.    فى الجانب الشرعى لا استطيع ان افتيك  انا لست اهلا للفتوى  السؤال الثاني/ماهو الفرق بين رافعة 1-100 و1-200 و1-400
> وكيف يؤثر اختلاف الرافعة على الحساب وكيف يؤثر على العقد  
> وشكرا

 الرافعة المالية تؤثر فقط على قيمة المارجن المحجوز ليس الا  كلما زادت الرافعة قل المارجن   ..... و زادت المخاطرة  و كاما قلت الرافعة زاد المارجن  .... و قلت المخاطرة  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذ احمد حنفي شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك ساعمل بالتوصيه وعادة ادخل الى موقع كراون فوركس واقراء نقاط الدعم والمقاومه من الموقع وتوصيات البيع او الشراء وجني الاباح ووقف الخسائر لاني لازلت لا اعرف كيفية حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومه فما رايك

  يا باشا لازم تتعلم  يوجد هنا شرح لحساب الدعم و المقاومة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17691.html  و تقبل ودى

----------


## الرجباني

شكرا استاذ حنفي الله يخليك

----------


## احمد حراذ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذى العزيز 
بعد خالص شكرىواحترامى
عندى سؤال واقف تفكيرى
كنت قد قرات فى احدى الكتب عن الشموع اليابانيه وذكر فيه انه يمكن دمج الشموع واستخلاص منها شكل مما سبب معى لبس
فهل كل الشموع يمكن ان تدمج لاستخلاص منها نموذج؟
ام فى حالات معينه فقط نستفيد منها ونستخدم هذا الدمج؟
واكرر شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## amr gamil

بعد أذنك أريد أن أسأل عن الweekly pivots و مدى قوتها كمؤشر و هل ممكن الأعتماد عليها , أقصد كشغل دعم ومقاومة. وشكراً

----------


## ahzmie

بعد اذنك عايز موضوع بيتكلم عن التحليل الفني منذ البدايه حتي الاحتراف..............و لازم يكون صاحبه متابع عشان لو عايز اساله اي سؤال...............

----------


## الرجباني

لقددهبت الة الرابط وانا بدات في الاطلاع على الدروس اولا باول الله يبارك فيك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد اذنك عايز موضوع بيتكلم عن التحليل الفني منذ البدايه حتي الاحتراف..............و لازم يكون صاحبه متابع عشان لو عايز اساله اي سؤال...............

 تفضل يا باشا الموضوعين دول قد تجد فيهم ضالتك  نبتدى منين الحكاية دورة احتراف الفوركس  و صاحبهم حاضر 24 ساعة فى اليوم 7 ايام فى الاسبوع ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بعد أذنك أريد أن أسأل عن الweekly pivots و مدى قوتها كمؤشر و هل ممكن الأعتماد عليها , أقصد كشغل دعم ومقاومة. وشكراً

   اخى الكريم انا احب البايفوت و كل ما هو تحليل رقمى  و لكن هذا رأيى الشخصى القابل للصواب أو الخطأ  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استاذى العزيز 
> بعد خالص شكرىواحترامى
> عندى سؤال واقف تفكيرى
> كنت قد قرات فى احدى الكتب عن الشموع اليابانيه وذكر فيه انه يمكن دمج الشموع واستخلاص منها شكل مما سبب معى لبس
> فهل كل الشموع يمكن ان تدمج لاستخلاص منها نموذج؟
> ام فى حالات معينه فقط نستفيد منها ونستخدم هذا الدمج؟ 
> واكرر شكرى وتقديرى

 اخى الكريم  دع ما لا تفهمه الان الى ما تفهمه  الفوركس بحر غويط جداااااا  اترك هذا الدمج قليلا   و سأعود لشرحه ان شاء الله  اسف اذا كان ردى محبط و لكن هو الافضل لك الان  تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> لقددهبت الة الرابط وانا بدات في الاطلاع على الدروس اولا باول الله يبارك فيك

 و انا تحت امرك فى اى سؤاااااااال

----------


## الرجباني

شكرا استاد احمد ( لايامرك ظالم ) ان شاء الله

----------


## princ71

ممكن سؤال لللا ستاذ احمد                                                            انا بشتغل على برنامج fxcm فرق السعر بيكون مابين 20 الى 30 نقطه وعند فتح اى صفقه بيكون الاستوب فى حدود 30 الى 53 نقطه مثلا المفروض اعمل حساب الفرق وازود الاستوب عند الدخول هل هذا صحيح   وشكرا

----------


## احمد حراذ

> اخى الكريم  دع ما لا تفهمه الان الى ما تفهمه  الفوركس بحر غويط جداااااا  اترك هذا الدمج قليلا   و سأعود لشرحه ان شاء الله  اسف اذا كان ردى محبط و لكن هو الافضل لك الان  تقبل ودى

 اوكى يامستر احمد مادام حضرتك شايف كدهبس معلومه كنت بسال عنها بس مش اكتروحسيت انها ممكن تفيدنى بس مش اكترولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## princ71

[quote=princ71;681699] ممكن سؤال لللا ستاذ احمد انا بشتغل على برنامج fxcm فرق السعر بيكون مابين 20 الى 30 نقطه وعند فتح اى صفقه بيكون الاستوب فى حدود 30 الى 35نقطه مثلا المفروض اعمل حساب الفرق وازود الاستوب عند الدخول هل هذا صحيح -ممكن سؤال ثانى بخصوص الرافعة المالية لو مثلا حسابى 300 دولار  ايه انسب رافعة 100:1 -200:1  وكم تساوى كمية من العملات 10000 - 100000 .                            وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا

   تحت امرك اخى الكريم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

[quote=princ71;683581] 

> ممكن سؤال لللا ستاذ احمد انا بشتغل على برنامج fxcm فرق السعر بيكون مابين 20 الى 30 نقطه وعند فتح اى صفقه بيكون الاستوب فى حدود 30 الى 35نقطه مثلا المفروض اعمل حساب الفرق وازود الاستوب عند الدخول  كلامك صحيح و لو ان الفرق لا يصل الى 20 نقطة ابداهل هذا صحيح -ممكن سؤال ثانى بخصوص الرافعة المالية لو مثلا حسابى 300 دولار ايه انسب رافعة 100:1 -200:1 وكم تساوى كمية من العملات 10000 - 100000 . وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا

 الافضل 1:200   و العقد سيكون ب 10000  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اوكى يامستر احمد مادام حضرتك شايف كدهبس معلومه كنت بسال عنها بس مش اكتروحسيت انها ممكن تفيدنى بس مش اكترولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير

 يا باشا انا تحت امرك  بس الموضوع ده يشتت المبتدئ  و ان شاء الله هشرحه مستقبلا  و تقبل ودى

----------


## جمال بسيس

استاذنا العزيز احمد حنفي مشكور على جهودك ومتابعتك وردك على جميع الاسئلة... اخي اريد طريقة سهلة لحساب المارجن ليفل Margen Level ؟؟؟ ومشكور سلفا

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم
شباب عندي سؤال بسيط ودي اسال عن نقاط البورصة وانا من فترة قصيرة احاول ان اتعلم عن الفوريكس من خلال المنتدى
والسؤال هي:-
على سبيل المثال لو فتحت عقد واحد صقفة ابو 25 دولار  وفي حال ربحت او خسرت مثلا 5نقاط 
يعني  النقطة واحدة كم يساوي هل هي دولار ام خمس دولارات او عشر دولارات 
وارجو الاجابة على عقود 
عقد 100$ نقطة=
عقد 200$ نقطة= 
مع العلم اني سوف افتح حساب الحقيقي  بعد الديمو طبعا براس المال بسيط 300 دولار
ياليت توضحوني وان كان فيه خطأ المعلومات  واسف على الاطالة وجزاكم الله

----------


## drkarim

السلام عليكم
ممكن سؤال
ماهى العملات المباشرة
وما هى الغير مباشرة

----------


## kaporal

السلام عليكم
اخؤاني الاعزاء
انا شاب مغربي ؤاريد من يساعدني في تحقيق حلمي في دخول عالم الفوريكس
بصراحة انا لاافقه شيء في هدا المجال ,سمعت عنه صدفة في احد المنتديات
بعددلك قمت بالتسجيل في مؤقع Marketiva و حملت البرنامج
لاكن وجدت صعوبة في التعامل معه
فطلبي الوحيد ؤرجاءي من منتدى العرب ؤاعضاءه الكرام هؤ نصيحتي ؤتعليمي اسرار عالم الفوريكس
ؤهدا ايميلي لمن يريد التصال بي وساكؤن شاكرا له([email protected])
وشكرا

----------


## memetrus

> السلام عليكم
> شباب عندي سؤال بسيط ودي اسال عن نقاط البورصة وانا من فترة قصيرة احاول ان اتعلم عن الفوريكس من خلال المنتدى
> والسؤال هي:-
> على سبيل المثال لو فتحت عقد واحد صقفة ابو 25 دولار  وفي حال ربحت او خسرت مثلا 5نقاط 
> يعني  النقطة واحدة كم يساوي هل هي دولار ام خمس دولارات او عشر دولارات 
> وارجو الاجابة على عقود 
> عقد 100$ نقطة=
> عقد 200$ نقطة= 
> مع العلم اني سوف افتح حساب الحقيقي  بعد الديمو طبعا براس المال بسيط 300 دولار
> ياليت توضحوني وان كان فيه خطأ المعلومات  واسف على الاطالة وجزاكم الله

  اخي السديري
الدخول بيكون بنسبه من راس المال و هو ده اساس الفوركس
يعني لو فتحت حساب ب 500 دولار مثلا
بتدخل عقود Micro = النفطه في الميكرو تساوي 0.1 دولار
يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 5000 نقطة بدون اي ربح 
طيب لو عقود Mini = النقطه ب 1 دولار 
يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 500 نقطة بدون اي ربح 
طيب لو عقود ٍStandard = النقطه ب 10 دولار 
يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 50 نقطة بدون اي ربح 
لكن بعض الشركات مفيهاش micro زي ال FXCM 
ارجو ان تكون المعلومه وصلت مع الاعتذار لكاتب الموضوع اردت الافادة فقط

----------


## memetrus

> السلام عليكم
> اخؤاني الاعزاء
> انا شاب مغربي ؤاريد من يساعدني في تحقيق حلمي في دخول عالم الفوريكس
> بصراحة انا لاافقه شيء في هدا المجال ,سمعت عنه صدفة في احد المنتديات
> بعددلك قمت بالتسجيل في مؤقع Marketiva و حملت البرنامج
> لاكن وجدت صعوبة في التعامل معه
> فطلبي الوحيد ؤرجاءي من منتدى العرب ؤاعضاءه الكرام هؤ نصيحتي ؤتعليمي اسرار عالم الفوريكس
> ؤهدا ايميلي لمن يريد التصال بي وساكؤن شاكرا له([email protected])
> وشكرا

 اخي Kaporal 
هنا في المنتدى طرق تعليم قوية واستيراتيجيات وتوصيات يمكنك الاستفادة منها وتطبيقها في حسابك التجريبي
افتح حساب ديمو في اي شركة او يستحسن الشركة التى سوف تبدأ فيها الحقيقي ان شاء الله 
وابدأ بالتجربة
واي سؤال في تجارة الفوركس اطرحه هنا ستجد الاجابة باذن الله
شكرا

----------


## kaporal

شكرا لك اخي mamadoz
مرايك بهدا المؤقع marketiva  
طلب اخر يا اخواني
ممكن تعطوني بالترتيب الاشيء التي يجب علي تعلمها
ؤشكرا

----------


## الرجباني

> شكرا لك اخي mamadoz
> مرايك بهدا المؤقع marketiva  
> طلب اخر يا اخواني
> ممكن تعطوني بالترتيب الاشيء التي يجب علي تعلمها
> ؤشكرا

 السلام عليكم : انا مبتدي متلك واشتغل الان على الديمو ومن تجربتي يجب ان تشتغل اكتر شي على الديمو وان تدرس اكتر واكتر لان الفوركس بحر كبير بل هو محيط وعموما يمكنك ان تبداء من الانتقال الى الصفحه 209 مشاركه  رقم 3131 وتدخل على الرابط  نبتدى منين الحكاية
ستجد ضالتك واي استفسار او سؤال يمكنك ان تكتبه بدون تردد ستجد المساعده من الجميع هنا بارك الله فيهم جميعا 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## السديري

> اخي السديري الدخول بيكون بنسبه من راس المال و هو ده اساس الفوركس يعني لو فتحت حساب ب 500 دولار مثلا بتدخل عقود Micro = النفطه في الميكرو تساوي 0.1 دولار يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 5000 نقطة بدون اي ربح  طيب لو عقود Mini = النقطه ب 1 دولار  يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 500 نقطة بدون اي ربح  طيب لو عقود ٍStandard = النقطه ب 10 دولار  يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 50 نقطة بدون اي ربح  لكن بعض الشركات مفيهاش micro زي ال FXCM  ارجو ان تكون المعلومه وصلت مع الاعتذار لكاتب الموضوع اردت الافادة فقط

   
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## kaporal

> السلام عليكم : انا مبتدي متلك واشتغل الان على الديمو ومن تجربتي يجب ان تشتغل اكتر شي على الديمو وان تدرس اكتر واكتر لان الفوركس بحر كبير بل هو محيط وعموما يمكنك ان تبداء من الانتقال الى الصفحه 209 مشاركه رقم 3131 وتدخل على الرابط  نبتدى منين الحكاية
> ستجد ضالتك واي استفسار او سؤال يمكنك ان تكتبه بدون تردد ستجد المساعده من الجميع هنا بارك الله فيهم جميعا 
> تقبل تحياتي

  
شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
مادمة بهدا المنتدى الكريم الا ؤمتاكد من كرم اعضاءه وحبهم لمساعدة الغير
دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والعون على استحمالنا
شكرا لكم

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

ما هوه خط البايفت وما هي استخداماته !

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

ممكن سؤال صغير؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس بدي أعرف كيف ممكن اعمل باك تست لأي عملة لاني جربت كتير و ما زبطت معاي.......
عقدتني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن سؤال
> ماهى العملات المباشرة
> وما هى الغير مباشرة

 الاجابة هنا    تفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا لك اخي mamadoz
> مرايك بهدا المؤقع marketiva  
> طلب اخر يا اخواني
> ممكن تعطوني بالترتيب الاشيء التي يجب علي تعلمها
> ؤشكرا

   اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اخي السديري الدخول بيكون بنسبه من راس المال و هو ده اساس الفوركس يعني لو فتحت حساب ب 500 دولار مثلا بتدخل عقود Micro = النفطه في الميكرو تساوي 0.1 دولار يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 5000 نقطة بدون اي ربح  طيب لو عقود Mini = النقطه ب 1 دولار  يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 500 نقطة بدون اي ربح  طيب لو عقود ٍStandard = النقطه ب 10 دولار  يعني حتى تفلس لا قدر الله لازم تخسر 50 نقطة بدون اي ربح  لكن بعض الشركات مفيهاش micro زي ال FXCM  ارجو ان تكون المعلومه وصلت مع الاعتذار لكاتب الموضوع اردت الافادة فقط

 يا باشا انت نورت الموضوع و شرفته

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ما هوه خط البايفت وما هي استخداماته !

 خط البايفوت هو خط يمر بنقطة تمثل متوسط غلق و فتح السعر بمعادلة معينة  و اهميته انه اذا فتح السعر فوق البايفوت - عادة  - ما يستمر فوقه  و كذلك اذا فتح السعر تحت البايفوت عادة و اقول عادة ما يستمر تحته  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ممكن سؤال صغير؟؟؟؟؟؟ بس بدي أعرف كيف ممكن اعمل باك تست لأي عملة لاني جربت كتير و ما زبطت معاي....... عقدتني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و لكم جزيل الشكر

   اضمن طريقة لعمل الباك تست   ان تضع التمبلات الخاص بك  و ترجع بالتشارت للوراء  و تلاحظ النتائج  يعنى يدوي  و هناك طرق اخرى بس مادام لخبطتك يبقى دى الافضل  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> استاذنا العزيز احمد حنفي مشكور على جهودك ومتابعتك وردك على جميع الاسئلة... اخي اريد طريقة سهلة لحساب المارجن ليفل Margen Level ؟؟؟ ومشكور سلفا

 بص يا باشا  اذا كانت الرافعة 1 : 200 مثلا  فان المارجن يكون  100 $ للعقد العادى  50 $ للعقد المصغر  25 $ للعقد الميكرو   و هكذا  و تقبل ودى

----------


## جمال بسيس

مشكور يا استاذ وبارك الله فيك

----------


## السديري

شباب انا بفتح حساب 250$ 
ابي عرف  نقطة واحدة كم يساوي = 
k25=
k50=
k100=  
ارجووا الاجاابة وجزالكم الله

----------


## مومنتم

بصراحة عندي مشكلة كبيرة (إن شاء الله تكون بسيطة بالنسبة لك)  مش قادر ألاقي طريقة أفتح بيها شارت الدولار أندكس واليورو أندكس وباقي الأندكسات على الميتاتريدر أو الألتريد,,,,,, وكل الأشخاص اللي طلبت منهم هذه المساعدة يرفقولي لنك لشركة معينة ويقولي نزل الميتاتريدر بتاعهم هتلاقي الأندكسات,,,,,,أنزل الميتا ولا أقدر أعمل أتصال ولا ألاقي الأندكسات,,, لذلك لو عندك طريقة أكيدة ياريت لو نتعبك تشرحهالنا ولك جزيل الشكر مع خالص تحياتي.

----------


## mlotfym

السلام  عليكم  هل هناك بينات تاريخيه للعملات  واذا كانت موجوده من اين الحصول عليها  وهل ممكن ربط اسعار العملات بالميتاستك انترداى وشكرا

----------


## الشيبه

22

----------


## kaporal

السلام عليكم ؤرحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اخواني الاغزاء لقد اردت الاستفسار عن هدا الموقعmarkotiva ان كان جيدا ام لا
وايضا كما ترون فى هده الصورة[/IMG]
برنامج التداول ل markotiva فهل منكم من يقوم بشرحه لي وكيفية قراءة الشارت وشكرا

----------


## MR.NO

كيفكن يا شباب أنا مبتدئ جدااااااااااااااا واريد المساعدة         :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## M.Dawla

عندما احمل اي مؤشر اجد ان هناك ملفين أحدهما ذو لاحقة ex4 
السؤال: شلون بدي اشغل ملف الاكسبيرت؟ يعني وين بدي انزلو في اي مجلد، هي اولا. :Emoticon1: 
ثانيا: في عندي واحد اساسي هو اكبيرت الماكد بس ماعرفت شو بدي اعمل  :016:  
اذا كان هناك موضوع يشرح ذلك الرجاء دلوني على مكان الموضوع مشان ما اعذبكم :No3:

----------


## jamal fanan

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته. 
أولن أتوجه بالشكر والتقدير للقاءمين في هدا المنتدى الراءع والمتميز.ولا يسعني القول جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .
عندي سِؤال لو تكرمتم بالأجابة. 
أريد أن أفتح حساب ب300 دولار
كم صيخصم لي المارجناأدا لأرت أن أتاجر ب5بالمأة 
وماهي الرافعة اللتي أستعمل.
وأدا أمن أريد جدول أستعين به وشكرا

----------


## fata elmass

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  عندي بعض الاسئلة والاستفسارات اتمنى الرد عليها بشكل تفصيلي  1) ماهو الافضل للمتاجرة في سوق العملات هل الاستثمار ام المضاربة?
2) اذا كان الاستثمار ماهو افضل فريم لمتابعة الاسعار هل اليومي الاسبوعي?
3) اذا كانت المضاربة افضل ماهو الفريم الامثل لمتابعة السعر?
4) ماهو الوقت اللازم لانهاء الصفقة بالنسبة لكل من المستثمر والمضارب?
اتمنى الاجابة وبالتفصيل الممل 
شكرا جزيلا لكل الاعضاء وعلى راسهم السيد m7tar

----------


## mr.bluse

ابغى حاجة واحدة بس 
تعلمونني كيفية المتاجرة باي مضارب بس وسلااام ان شاء الله مانكون تعبناكم

----------


## ahmed hanafy

المشكلة فى النت بطئ

----------


## السديري

غريبة كلنا نسال ولا احد يجاوب  !!الله المستعان

----------


## forx1

ايه والله انك صادق يالسديري  
ولااحد عندك بس شكله صاحب الموضوع مل  
بس المفروض يكون هذا الموضوع عليه اقبال من المشرفين للمساعدة مايسير كذا عالعموم مافيه مشكلة

----------


## ieo

> عندما احمل اي مؤشر اجد ان هناك ملفين أحدهما ذو لاحقة ex4 
> السؤال: شلون بدي اشغل ملف الاكسبيرت؟ يعني وين بدي انزلو في اي مجلد، هي اولا.
> ثانيا: في عندي واحد اساسي هو اكبيرت الماكد بس ماعرفت شو بدي اعمل  
> اذا كان هناك موضوع يشرح ذلك الرجاء دلوني على مكان الموضوع مشان ما اعذبكم

   اخي الكريم ... اتمنى انو يساعدك الملف المرفق  بلتوفيق انشالله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> غريبة كلنا نسال ولا احد يجاوب !!الله المستعان

    

> ايه والله انك صادق يالسديري  
> ولااحد عندك بس شكله صاحب الموضوع مل  
> بس المفروض يكون هذا الموضوع عليه اقبال من المشرفين للمساعدة مايسير كذا عالعموم مافيه مشكلة

   لا لا لا  صاحب الموضوع كان النت عنده بطئ حتى الان تقريبا  ظلمتنى يا فوركس 1   و الادارة كمان حولت الموضوع للارشيف  طيب  تحرم الادارة بكامل هيئتها من اى سندوتشات لحمة  تقبلوا ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شباب انا بفتح حساب 250$ 
> ابي عرف نقطة واحدة كم يساوي = 
> k25=
> k50=
> k100=  
> ارجووا الاجاابة وجزالكم الله

  بص با صاحبى  فى الحساب الميكرو = 0.1 $  فى الحساب المصغر = 1 $  فى الحساب العادى = 10 $  هذا للزوج يورو / دولار  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> بصراحة عندي مشكلة كبيرة (إن شاء الله تكون بسيطة بالنسبة لك)  مش قادر ألاقي طريقة أفتح بيها شارت الدولار أندكس واليورو أندكس وباقي الأندكسات على الميتاتريدر أو الألتريد,,,,,, وكل الأشخاص اللي طلبت منهم هذه المساعدة يرفقولي لنك لشركة معينة ويقولي نزل الميتاتريدر بتاعهم هتلاقي الأندكسات,,,,,,أنزل الميتا ولا أقدر أعمل أتصال ولا ألاقي الأندكسات,,, لذلك لو عندك طريقة أكيدة ياريت لو نتعبك تشرحهالنا ولك جزيل الشكر  مع خالص تحياتي.

 اتفضل يا باشا  Home - Welcome to the Henyep Investment 
و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم هل هناك بينات تاريخيه للعملات واذا كانت موجوده من اين الحصول عليها وهل ممكن ربط اسعار العملات بالميتاستك انترداى وشكرا

 بصراحة لا يوجد لدى مصدر للبيانات التاريخية  انتظر معك رد الخبراء

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ؤرحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> اخواني الاغزاء لقد اردت الاستفسار عن هدا الموقعmarkotiva ان كان جيدا ام لا
> وايضا كما ترون فى هده الصورة[/IMG]
> برنامج التداول ل markotiva فهل منكم من يقوم بشرحه لي وكيفية قراءة الشارت وشكرا

  
لم اتعامل معها من قبل 
لانى اخاف من الشركات التى تفتح حساب بمبالغ صغيرة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> كيفكن يا شباب أنا مبتدئ جدااااااااااااااا واريد المساعدة

  تفضل  نبتدى منين الحكاية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> ابغى حاجة واحدة بس 
> تعلمونني كيفية المتاجرة باي مضارب بس وسلااام ان شاء الله مانكون تعبناكم

    تعبك راحة    تفضل  نبتدى منين الحكاية

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> عندما احمل اي مؤشر اجد ان هناك ملفين أحدهما ذو لاحقة ex4 
> السؤال: شلون بدي اشغل ملف الاكسبيرت؟ يعني وين بدي انزلو في اي مجلد، هي اولا.
> ثانيا: في عندي واحد اساسي هو اكبيرت الماكد بس ماعرفت شو بدي اعمل  
> اذا كان هناك موضوع يشرح ذلك الرجاء دلوني على مكان الموضوع مشان ما اعذبكم

 نعم لكى يعمل المؤشر لابد ان يتحول للاحقة ex4  
فلا عليك كلاهما يعمل  
نزل الاكسبير قى مجلد experts
نفس المجلد اللى فيه الماكد 
اما طريقة تشغيله فهو امر طويل سابحث لك عنه
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته. 
> أولن أتوجه بالشكر والتقدير للقاءمين في هدا المنتدى الراءع والمتميز.ولا يسعني القول جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .
> عندي سِؤال لو تكرمتم بالأجابة. 
> أريد أن أفتح حساب ب300 دولار
> كم صيخصم لي المارجناأدا لأرت أن أتاجر ب5بالمأة 
> وماهي الرافعة اللتي أستعمل.
> وأدا أمن أريد جدول أستعين به وشكرا

 يفضل فتح حساب ميكرو برافعة 1:400   
و هنا يخصم منك مارجن 2.5 $ فقط 
هذه الخدمة متوفرة فقط فى شركة فكسول 
تقبل ودى

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن سؤال بخصوص ايداع الامؤال فى fxsol هل يتم الايداع عن طريق الفيزا كارت ولا الحواله البنكيه وكيف تتم هذه العملية علما انا من القاهرة :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  عندي بعض الاسئلة والاستفسارات اتمنى الرد عليها بشكل تفصيلي  1) ماهو الافضل للمتاجرة في سوق العملات هل الاستثمار ام المضاربة?  فى كلا خير لذ فانت الوحيد الذى يجاوب على هذا السؤال2) اذا كان الاستثمار ماهو افضل فريم لمتابعة الاسعار هل اليومي الاسبوعي? الاسبوعى للتحليل و اليومى للتنفيذ3) اذا كانت المضاربة افضل ماهو الفريم الامثل لمتابعة السعر? اليومى4) ماهو الوقت اللازم لانهاء الصفقة بالنسبة لكل من المستثمر والمضارب? فى الوقت الذى تراه انت و انت فقط مناسبا
> اتمنى الاجابة وبالتفصيل الممل 
> شكرا جزيلا لكل الاعضاء وعلى راسهم السيد m7tar

 تقبل ودى..... يا باشا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> السلام عليكم استاذ احمد ممكن سؤال بخصوص ايداع الامؤال فى fxsol هل يتم الايداع عن طريق الفيزا كارت ولا الحواله البنكيه وكيف تتم هذه العملية علما انا من القاهرة

 عارف انك من القاهرة يا برنس  و لك دعوة لحضور معرض البورصة المصرية  و انت عارف تلاقى الدعوة فين !!!  ممكن من الفيزا بنك مصر و هى الاسرع ارسالا و لكن الابطء استقبالا  و ممكن الحوالة البنكية من البنك الاهلى المصرى ترسل و تستقبل ينفس السرعة  منتظرك فى المعرض   و تقبل ودى

----------


## forx1

والله اسفين المفروض نحنا نقدر الظروف ولكن وش اللي درانا المهم ان شاء الله مانكون اسأنا  
لك ومعاليييييييش

----------


## forx1

مشكورين يابو حميد يعطيك العااااافية بس والله انت مظلوم قاعد الحالك ترد وين المشرفين وين الاداره المهم مشكوووورين

----------


## أبو راما

متى أوقات التذبذب ... 
ومتى يكون السوق على الترند ....

----------


## princ71

شكرا على الرد استاذ احمد وشكرا على الدعوة لكن امتى المعرض مين فينا هيجيب سنتدوتشات اللحمة انا ولاانت.      انا بعثت رساله للشركة على الاميل ء  بتاعهم امس لكن اناحبيت اعرف منك   .   وكان الرد      (باءمكانك تمويل الحساب بالحواله البنكية او الكريديت كارد شرط ان لاتكون فيزا نت اى يجب ان تكون كريديت كارد عادى)انا اسئلتى كثير معلش وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## princ71

[quote=princ71;698232]شكرا على الرد استاذ احمد وشكرا على الدعوة لكن امتى المعرض مين فينا هيجيب سنتدوتشات اللحمة انا ولاانت. انا بعثت رساله للشركة على الاميل ء بتاعهم امس لكن اناحبيت اعرف منك . وكان الرد (باءمكانك تمويل الحساب بالحواله البنكية او الكريديت كارد شرط ان لاتكون فيزا نت اى يجب ان تكون كريديت كارد عادى)ممكن اعرف ماهو الكريديت وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> والله اسفين المفروض نحنا نقدر الظروف ولكن وش اللي درانا المهم ان شاء الله مانكون اسأنا  
> لك ومعاليييييييش

  يا اخويا و لا يهمك    انا تحت امرك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> متى أوقات التذبذب ... 
> ومتى يكون السوق على الترند ....

 هذا الامر يحدده الترند نفسه  ارسم خط الترند فاذا كان مائل السوق فى ترند  و اذا كان افقى السوق فى تذبذب  و تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شكرا على الرد استاذ احمد وشكرا على الدعوة لكن امتى المعرض مين فينا هيجيب سنتدوتشات اللحمة انا ولاانت. انا بعثت رساله للشركة على الاميل ء بتاعهم امس لكن اناحبيت اعرف منك . وكان الرد (باءمكانك تمويل الحساب بالحواله البنكية او الكريديت كارد شرط ان لاتكون فيزا نت اى يجب ان تكون كريديت كارد عادى)انا اسئلتى كثير معلش وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 خلاص خليها حوالة بنكية من الاهلى  تقبل ودى

----------


## السديري

> بص با صاحبى  فى الحساب الميكرو = 0.1 $  فى الحساب المصغر = 1 $  فى الحساب العادى = 10 $  هذا للزوج يورو / دولار  و تقبل ودى

 جزاك الله خير يالغالي

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

ممكن اعرف شو هو البايفوت؟؟؟؟
و شو بفيد؟؟؟؟
و شكرا

----------


## shady1001

انا بقالى بالظبط 3 ايام فى عالم الفوركس دا و عرفت شوية حاجات و انا اصلا ماكنتش عارف يعنى ايه فوركس و سوق عملات  بس مش عارف فى شوية مشاكل فى قراءة التشارت و لخبطة  فى شراء او بيع العملات و خايف ان المشكلة دى تفضل معايا عالطول .. و حاليا انا فاتح حساب وهمى ع التورو و ابتديت ب 2000 و طبعا ماكنتش فاهم اى حاجة يعنى كنت مفكرها مجرد تسلية و فضل معايا بالظبط 145$  :Regular Smile:   شكلى مستثمر فاشل اكيد هههههههه  عايز بس اعرف من حضرتك المشاكل دى مؤقته و بالنسبة للتحليل الفنى للتشارت تنصحنى ابدا ازاى فيه يعنى ااقسم كل يوم افهم فيه شوية ولا ايه نصيحتك ليا انا متحمس جدا ع فكرة و ياريت تنصحنى  :Regular Smile:     و ممكن لو تدينى ايميل حضرتك ع الخاص او هنا عشان استفسر من حضرتك ع شوية حاجات ان شاء الله  منتظرك   . .

----------


## jamal fanan

أستادي أحمد حنفي شكرا على هدا الرد هدا من كرمك حفضك الله من كل سوء
عندي مشكل في كيف أعرف أن الرافعة المالية تأتر في الحساب
متل أدا أستعملت الرافعة لحساب ميكرو1.400
كم من نقطةسوف أخسر لكي ينته رصدي.
وأدا أستعملت الرافعة 1.200
كم من نقطة سوف أخسرلكي ينته رصدي
ولك مني خالص الشكر

----------


## jamal fanan

لي طلب لوسمحت يأخي العزيز.أريد فتح حساب حقيقي.ب300 دولار .عن طريق منتدنا الحبيب.
لما ملأت الأستمارت طلبو مني أن أبعت بصورة من البطاقة و......وملء  أستمارة. 
أريد أن أعرف طريقة أرسال هده الطلابات لكي يفتح حسابي. 
وهل يمكن أن تكون هده الوتيقة  *REQUEST FOR INTEREST-FREE FOREX ACCOUNT* 
مطرجمة بالعربي

----------


## توفيق

يا غالي بدي اعرف كبف الشمعة تفتح و كيف تغلق
يعني في بعض مشاراكات الاخوة يقول لك افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات و يقول اخ اخر اغلاق شمعة الدايلي
ما العلامة الممكن اعرف فيها الشمعة  افتتحت او اغلقت

----------


## hadder

اخواني عندي مشكلة في التحليل الاساسي وهي بعض الكتب التعليمية تقول ان خفض الفائدة يؤدي الى قوة العملة الخاصة بها وبعض الكتب الاخرى تقول العكس فياترى ماهو الصحيح

----------


## forx1

السلام عليكم 
بالله ابغى توضيح للرسوم البيانية 
وكيف اعرف وافهمها يعني مثلا متى يطلع ويتنزل 
هي طبعا غير مؤكدة لكنها تساعد فابغى وضحلي عن الرسوم البيانية وتفهمني اسايتها وتراعي اني مااعرف كثير  
وسلااااااام يااستاذ

----------


## دكتوروحيديسرى

اخى الكريم مشكور ماهى خطوط البايفوت وشكرا

----------


## shady1001

ايه هو الفريم و منتظرين حضرتك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## زيزوم

السلام عليكم امل مساعدتي في كيفية تحويل المؤشرات التي تحمل صيغة rar لكي تشتغل على الميتاتريدر 4 ودام عزكم0000 زيزوم

----------


## توفيق

الفريم  اخي هو زمن الدي اخترت لتتبع الشموع
هناك عدة فريمات 15 دقيقة -نصف ساعة -  ساعة- اربع ساعات - يوم -اسبوع- شهر 
لاحض السهم هنا فريم ساعة   

> ايه هو الفريم و منتظرين حضرتك

----------


## توفيق

> السلام عليكم 
> بالله ابغى توضيح للرسوم البيانية 
> وكيف اعرف وافهمها يعني مثلا متى يطلع ويتنزل 
> هي طبعا غير مؤكدة لكنها تساعد فابغى وضحلي عن الرسوم البيانية وتفهمني اسايتها وتراعي اني مااعرف كثير  
> وسلااااااام يااستاذ

 عزيزي لم افهم سؤالك  
ارجوا التوضيح

----------


## توفيق

هدا الرابط سياسعدك اخي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t24619.html
بالتوفيق    

> السلام عليكم امل مساعدتي في كيفية تحويل المؤشرات التي تحمل صيغة rar لكي تشتغل على الميتاتريدر 4 ودام عزكم0000 زيزوم

----------


## shady1001

مشكوررررر ع الرد بس انا سألت سؤال فى الاول و مافيش رد  :Frown:

----------


## توفيق

> مشكوررررر ع الرد بس انا سألت سؤال فى الاول و مافيش رد

 ما هو؟؟؟

----------


## abo saqer

الاخوان الاعزاء محبي الخير رواد المنتدى العريق لي سؤال 
هل شركة افاكسول تدير حسابات للاشخاص الي غير متفرغين للتداوال او معلوماتهم بسيطة 
ودمتم سالمين

----------


## shady1001

> انا بقالى بالظبط 3 ايام فى عالم الفوركس دا و عرفت شوية حاجات و انا اصلا ماكنتش عارف يعنى ايه فوركس و سوق عملات  بس مش عارف فى شوية مشاكل فى قراءة التشارت و لخبطة فى شراء او بيع العملات و خايف ان المشكلة دى تفضل معايا عالطول .. و حاليا انا فاتح حساب وهمى ع التورو و ابتديت ب 2000 و طبعا ماكنتش فاهم اى حاجة يعنى كنت مفكرها مجرد تسلية و فضل معايا بالظبط 145$   شكلى مستثمر فاشل اكيد هههههههه  عايز بس اعرف من حضرتك المشاكل دى مؤقته و بالنسبة للتحليل الفنى للتشارت تنصحنى ابدا ازاى فيه يعنى ااقسم كل يوم افهم فيه شوية ولا ايه نصيحتك ليا انا متحمس جدا ع فكرة و ياريت تنصحنى     و ممكن لو تدينى ايميل حضرتك ع الخاص او هنا عشان استفسر من حضرتك ع شوية حاجات ان شاء الله  منتظرك   . .

  
هو دا السؤال  :016:

----------


## سيموn-100

يا اخوان شو اخبار الكيبل اليوم وبكرا

----------


## توفيق

> هو دا السؤال

 اخي اقرا كتب التعليمية في هدا القسم 
الكل بدا من الصفر تم صار مضارب محترف
اقرا اخي الكتب بتمعن وحاول ان تتفاعل مع الكتاب  
انا اقول لك من مضارب مبتدا يحب ان يفيد و يستفيد 
تحياتي

----------


## توفيق

> الاخوان الاعزاء محبي الخير رواد المنتدى العريق لي سؤال 
> هل شركة افاكسول تدير حسابات للاشخاص الي غير متفرغين للتداوال او معلوماتهم بسيطة 
> ودمتم سالمين

   تفتح لك الحساب بكل سرور 
لكن يا اخي ادا كانت معلوماتك بسيطة حاول تتاجر في الديمو
تم افتح الحقيقي
تحياتي

----------


## توفيق

> اخى الكريم مشكور ماهى خطوط البايفوت وشكرا

   تفضل هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11408.html
تحياتي

----------


## محمد الخطيب

الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى الحبيب جزاكم الله كل خير
ابحث عن شرح وكود مؤشر  ADXcrosses  وشاكراً لكم التعاون

----------


## محمد الخطيب

الا من مجيب

----------


## حيدر

السلام عليكم
اود الاستفسار عن كيفية تشغيل الاكسبريتات والعمل عليها حيث اني لا اعرف 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

ما هو خط البايفوت.....
و كيف يمكنني كتابة موضوع جديد بالمنتدى 
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## bmbeno

اخى العزيز بالنسبه للاخبار و القرارات الاقتصاديه المتعلقه بالفوركس كيف و من اين يمكننى متابعتها لكى اتمكن من التحليل الاساسى ؟

----------


## الشيبة

أهلا أخواني  
أنا مبتدئ وعندي سؤالي : هل يمكنني أنا أعمل من غير أن أقوم بتبييت العقود , وهل العمل بهذه الطريقة مجدي , وهل هناك إستراتيجة لذلك ؟ 
وشكراً

----------


## shady1001

السلام عليكم  كنت عايز اعرف ايه فائدة مؤشر M A C D  Moving average convergence divergence  و ايه هو EMA المتوسط الحسابى الاسى  و ايه هو SMA المتوسط الحسابى البسيط  و يا ريت الاقى اجابة عايز شرح للحاجات دى و خصوصا المتوسط الحسابى

----------


## ahmedzaki

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  الاستاذ :  احمد حنفى الاخوة الافاضل  لدى مشكلة وتحدث كثيرا معى ومزعجة جدا جدا,  الا وهى الالتريد فعند فصل الانترنت لبعض الثوانى عن الكمبيوتر ثم يرجع مرة اخرى يحدث تهنيج لبرنامج الالتريد فقط , ولا ادرى ما  السبب لذلك فالانترنت لدى يفصل كثيرا لبعض الثوانى ثم يرجع مرة اخرى للتوصيل ارجو الافادة   ولكم وافر  الشكر ,  :Icon26:   والتقدير ,  :Icon26:   والاحترام   :Icon26:  همســــة : هل من الممكن انة يكون من كثرة المؤشرات التى بالبرنامج ؟

----------


## infinity80

[quote=shady1001;713080]السلام عليكم  كنت عايز اعرف ايه فائدة مؤشر M A C D  Moving average convergence divergence    
مؤشر الماكد أحد المؤشرات السعرية الشهيرة والمستخدمة بكثرة من قبل المتاجرين و مثله ايضا مؤشري rsi and momentum و تعتمد فكرة كل منهم علي قياس تحرك السعر مع الوقت بمعادلات خاصة لكل منهم و منها تنتج اشكال معينة تعتمد عليها عين المتاجر في تحديد الاتجاهات
او مدي التشبع السعري سواء بالشراء او بالبيع و منها ايضا يمكن قياس ما يعرف بالدايفرجنس و هو كشف التحرك الوهمي للعملة عندما تتحرك مثلا صعودا و يتحرك المؤشر هبوطا

----------


## infinity80

] و ايه هو EMA المتوسط الحسابى الاسى  و ايه هو SMA المتوسط الحسابى البسيط  و يا ريت الاقى اجابة عايز شرح للحاجات دى و خصوصا المتوسط الحسابى[/quote]  
المتوسطات الحسابية زي ما هو باين من اسمها هي عملية ايضا يتم فيها حساب المتوسط السعري يعني السعر اتحرك يوم اتنين تلاتة عمل اكتر من اقفال او اكتر من فتح طب علي المجمل نقدر نقول انه خلا ال تلات ايام عمل كام....طبعا دي فكرة للتوضيح اما عن كل واحد بالتفصيل..فلكل مؤشر منهم معادلاته الخاصة و ممكن اقولك ان المتوسط البسيط حساس اكتر لتحركات السعر و معاك برده ملف تقرا منه

----------


## (عدي)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   الاستاذ : احمد حنفى الاخوة الافاضل  لدى مشكلة وتحدث كثيرا معى ومزعجة جدا جدا, الا وهى الالتريد فعند فصل الانترنت لبعض الثوانى عن الكمبيوتر ثم يرجع مرة اخرى يحدث تهنيج لبرنامج الالتريد فقط , ولا ادرى ما السبب لذلك فالانترنت لدى يفصل كثيرا لبعض الثوانى ثم يرجع مرة اخرى للتوصيل ارجو الافادة   ولكم وافر الشكر ,  والتقدير ,  والاحترام    همســــة : هل من الممكن انة يكون من كثرة المؤشرات التى بالبرنامج ؟

 اطرح هذه المشكلة في موضوع منفصل على الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى

----------


## (عدي)

> أهلا أخواني  
> أنا مبتدئ وعندي سؤالي : هل يمكنني أنا أعمل من غير أن أقوم بتبييت العقود , وهل العمل بهذه الطريقة مجدي , وهل هناك إستراتيجة لذلك ؟ 
> وشكراً

 يمكنك ذلك ،،، ولكن ليس دائما انصحك بالالتحاق بسلاحف التداول ،،،(استراتيجية الترند المكسور)  :Good:

----------


## (عدي)

> اخى العزيز بالنسبه للاخبار و القرارات الاقتصاديه المتعلقه بالفوركس كيف و من اين يمكننى متابعتها لكى اتمكن من التحليل الاساسى ؟

 مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية (مثبته في اعلى صفحة منتدى العملات) وبعد صدور الخبر سيظهر على صفحات المنتدى العام  :Eh S(7):

----------


## (عدي)

> الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى الحبيب جزاكم الله كل خير
> ابحث عن شرح وكود مؤشر ADXcrosses وشاكراً لكم التعاون

 ابحث في منتدى العملات العالمية عن موضوع للاخ مسلم ترايدر شرح المؤشرات بالتفصيل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اشكر اخى عدى و كل من قام بالرد على الاخوان اثناء غيابى 
و اعتذر عن هذا الغياب و لكنه سيطول قليلا 
تقبلوا ودى

----------


## جولاي

الاخ الفاضل احمد حنفي الف شكر لك على هذا الموضوع المميز وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب .  
اخي الكريم انا عندي بعض الاسئلة وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها لاني لا زلت مبتدئ ولدي بعض التساؤلات .  
1- ماهوالفرق بين الرافعة 1:100  ____ 1:400 
2- متى تكون النقطة بعشرة دولار للعقد  الواحد  ؟ 
3- انا الان من خلال تجربتي على الديمو اخذ العقد الواحد برافعة 1:100  يكون النقطة بدولار  
واذا اخذت خمسة عقود في الصفقة الواحد تكون النقطة بخمسة دولار واذا كانو عشرة تكون النقطة بعشرة دولار .  
4- احتاج الى تعريف مختصر للهيدج وما فائدته باختصار ايضا ان امكن .  
5- بالنسبة لتوقيت الاخبار هل هو ثابت ولا يتغير ؟ يعني اخبار الدولار تاتي في السوق الامريكي هل لها 
ساعة محدده واذا كان كذلك ارجو ان توضح لي توقيت الاخبار لكل سوق  وهل ممكن ان تاتي اخبار الدولار مثلا في  
السوق الاسيوي ام ان كل عمله اخبارها في سوقها .  
6- ماهي الكروسات ؟   
7- بالنسبة للتداول انا الان اتداول على محفظة تجريبية من شركة اف اكس سوليوشن واتابع الشارت  
على منصة التريد واحيانا اجد اختلاف في الاسعار .. والسؤال اذا فتحت حساب حقيقي مع شركة اف اكس سوليوشن 
هل لديهم ميتاتريدر او تريد لعرض الاسعار غير برنامج الشارت الموجود عندهم الان ؟؟ 
لاني ارتحت على التعامل مع التريد بصراحة .  
انتهت الاسئلة والله يعينك على الاجابة   
شاكر ومقدر لك هذا العمل الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## jamal fanan

أخواني أنا عندي مشكل أفدوني بالحل
أنا في المغرب فتحت حساب في شركة fxosl  
وعندما أردة أداع ألأموال عبر البنك قال لي البنك لا نحول الأموال الى الخارج
ماهو الحل وشكرا

----------


## شذى

جزاك الله خير أخوي على العمل الرائع  
هنيئا لك بما ستناله من اجر وثواب 
سؤالي كيف اربط الأكسبرت بمنصة التداول لشركة فوركس يارد ؟؟
يعني الفكرة الأساسية كيف تكون ...؟
والف شكر ...مقدما

----------


## I Will Be

> أخواني أنا عندي مشكل أفدوني بالحل
> أنا في المغرب فتحت حساب في شركة fxosl 
> وعندما أردة أداع ألأموال عبر البنك قال لي البنك لا نحول الأموال الى الخارج
> ماهو الحل وشكرا

 أخي شئ معروف المغرب يمنع التحويلات الخارجية 
الحل الوحيد لديك هو ان يقوم احد اقاربك او اصدقائك خارج المغرب بتحويل المبلغ بدلا منك 
أخي نصيحة لا تتسرع  بفتح حساب حقيقي إلا بعد التعلم و موفق ان شاءالله :Wink Smile:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> جزاك الله خير أخوي على العمل الرائع  
> هنيئا لك بما ستناله من اجر وثواب 
> سؤالي كيف اربط الأكسبرت بمنصة التداول لشركة فوركس يارد ؟؟
> يعني الفكرة الأساسية كيف تكون ...؟
> والف شكر ...مقدما

  لا يمكن ربط الاكسبرت بأى برنامج أخر 
يعنى الحخل الوحيد ان تكون وسيطك يوفر الميتاتريدر و يسمح بأستخدام الاكسبرتات  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## aziada124

أستاذنا الغالى هل ممكن تحل لنا مشكلة  الباسورد بتاعة كتب الاستاذ الحلو حيث ان الصفحة الخاصة به لايوجد بها مكان للرد ونزلت كتاب وحجمه كبير والباس وورد اللى حاططها الاستاذ وليد لاتعمل وش عارف اتصل بيه

----------


## aziada124

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله الرسالة وصلت لسيادتك بس مش عارف انا ازاى المهم 
بارك الله على الكتب بس الباسوورد مش شغال أو يمكن أنا مش عارف هل هوPHP أو :PHP  أوPHP:كود

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم 
> الحمد لله الرسالة وصلت لسيادتك بس مش عارف انا ازاى المهم 
> بارك الله على الكتب بس الباسوورد مش شغال أو يمكن أنا مش عارف هل هوPHP أو :PHP  أوPHP:كود

 أهلا بالغالى الباسورد هو  تداول العملات المتداول العربي سوق الفوركس و العملات العالمية - المتداول العربي 
من غير مسافات فى النهاية و ده خطأ بيقع فيه الكثير و هو بينسخ الباسوورد  
على العموم لو المشكله لسه موجوده قولى على اسم الكتاب و ارفعهولك تانى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Epic

انا اول ما عرفت ان وليد باشا هنا قلت لازم اسئل 
كنت عايز كتب عريبه عن التحليل الاساسى والكروسات لان الاجنبيه مرهقه فى ترجمتها بصراحه  
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## BasemAyoub

لو سمحتم .. عندي سؤال بسيط .. 
هو دلوقتي في فرق بين قرائة شارت BID or SELL ???
و لو فعلا في فرق ايه هوا ؟؟
معلش .. ممكن سؤال تاني ؟؟؟
ايه هيا عناصر التحليل الفني ..  ؟؟
بمعني .. انا عايز ماستر شارت ..  او خرطة مبين فيها التحليل الفني من اوله لاخرة .. بحيث اقدر اعرف الموضوع من اولة لاخرة عشان انا قرأت كتير من التحليل الفني .. بس مش عارف اي هوا الترتيب السليم في الدراسه و المذاكرة .. و بالتالي في التطبيق العملي !!!!
يمكن الموضوع ده مش عارف انا لوحدي الي بعاني منه .. ولا كل المبتدئين كدة .. بس فعلا منتهي الاحباط الي بحس بية لما بفشل في تطبيق الحجات الي بتعلمها بعد ما بكون في منتهي السعاده و انا بتعلم حاجات و مفاتيح جديدة !!

----------


## وليد الحلو

> انا اول ما عرفت ان وليد باشا هنا قلت لازم اسئل 
> كنت عايز كتب عريبه عن التحليل الاساسى والكروسات لان الاجنبيه مرهقه فى ترجمتها بصراحه  
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 تسلم حبيبى أسألتك أوامر 
اقولك على حاجة ممتازة شخصيا جربتها 
شوف اى واحد صاحبك فى كليه تجارة القاهرة و خذ منه كتب الاقتصاد فى 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 
سلسله و ممتازة و هتؤهلك لقراءة كتب احترافية فى المجال لان المجال ده تراكمى    

> لو سمحتم .. عندي سؤال بسيط .. 
> هو دلوقتي في فرق بين قرائة شارت BID or SELL ???
> و لو فعلا في فرق ايه هوا ؟؟
> معلش .. ممكن سؤال تاني ؟؟؟
> ايه هيا عناصر التحليل الفني ..  ؟؟
> بمعني .. انا عايز ماستر شارت ..  او خرطة مبين فيها التحليل الفني من اوله لاخرة .. بحيث اقدر اعرف الموضوع من اولة لاخرة عشان انا قرأت كتير من التحليل الفني .. بس مش عارف اي هوا الترتيب السليم في الدراسه و المذاكرة .. و بالتالي في التطبيق العملي !!!!
> يمكن الموضوع ده مش عارف انا لوحدي الي بعاني منه .. ولا كل المبتدئين كدة .. بس فعلا منتهي الاحباط الي بحس بية لما بفشل في تطبيق الحجات الي بتعلمها بعد ما بكون في منتهي السعاده و انا بتعلم حاجات و مفاتيح جديدة !!

 الشارتين واحد بالضبط الفرق بينهم السبريد 
يعنى نفس الشكل ولكن القيم كلها مضاف اليها السبريد 
اثرت نقطه هامه جدا 
و هى تطبيق ما نتعلم و هو الاهم فعلا و ان شاء الله قريبا سوف يكون لى موضوع فى هذا الصدد  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## BasemAyoub

> الشارتين واحد بالضبط الفرق بينهم السبريد 
> يعنى نفس الشكل ولكن القيم كلها مضاف اليها السبريد 
> اثرت نقطه هامه جدا 
> و هى تطبيق ما نتعلم و هو الاهم فعلا و ان شاء الله قريبا سوف يكون لى موضوع فى هذا الصدد  
> ودى و تقديرى

 Thnx alot 3la il ehtimam wil rad il saree3 .. w ana fi intzar mawdo3ak da !!

----------


## aziada124

الاخ الفاضل وليد
السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك وانشاء الله تحس باثر الدعاء فى مالك واولادك
ياريت كتاب  Enteries and exitsوانا نزلت الكتاب بس حتى الرد بتاع سيادتك مش ظاهر فيه الباسوورد ممكن مشكلة زى بتاعة الياهو وبعدين هل من ضمن الباسوورد كلمة كود
المهم ما اوجعش دماغك اذا أمكن الكتاب بدون الباسوورد يبقي ربنا يبارك فيك شاكرين
أخوك أحمد زيادة

----------


## Mohamed Nasr

> الاخ الفاضل احمد حنفي الف شكر لك على هذا الموضوع المميز وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب .  
> اخي الكريم انا عندي بعض الاسئلة وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها لاني لا زلت مبتدئ ولدي بعض التساؤلات .  
> 1- ماهوالفرق بين الرافعة 1:100 ____ 1:400 
> 2- متى تكون النقطة بعشرة دولار للعقد الواحد ؟ 
> 3- انا الان من خلال تجربتي على الديمو اخذ العقد الواحد برافعة 1:100 يكون النقطة بدولار  
> واذا اخذت خمسة عقود في الصفقة الواحد تكون النقطة بخمسة دولار واذا كانو عشرة تكون النقطة بعشرة دولار .

 ياريت ياجماعه لو امكن الاجابة على ذلك السؤال ...  يعنى النقطة لو فاتح حساب عادى مثلا مع رافعة ماليه 100:1 كام .. والنقطة مع رافعة ماليه 400:1 ايضا تساوى كام ...  انتظر ردكم الكريم ..  سلااام  :AA:

----------


## BasemAyoub

ممكن سؤال عن خطوط الفيبوناتشي ؟؟
انا بس عايز افهم الارقام او النسب دي كانت معموله علي اساس اية بظبط .. انا فاكر اني قرات موضوع زي ده في المنتدي .. و مش لاقيه دلوقتي خالص !!!!

----------


## VIP_TRADER

نقطة الرافعة المالية غير واضحة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياريت ياجماعه لو امكن الاجابة على ذلك السؤال ...  يعنى النقطة لو فاتح حساب عادى مثلا مع رافعة ماليه 100:1 كام .. والنقطة مع رافعة ماليه 400:1 ايضا تساوى كام ...  انتظر ردكم الكريم ..  سلااام

 لا ربط بين قيمة النقطة وبين الرافعة
الرافعة مرتبطة بالمارجن
والنقطة مرتبطة بحجم العقد

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن سؤال عن خطوط الفيبوناتشي ؟؟
> انا بس عايز افهم الارقام او النسب دي كانت معموله علي اساس اية بظبط .. انا فاكر اني قرات موضوع زي ده في المنتدي .. و مش لاقيه دلوقتي خالص !!!!

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13741.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> نقطة الرافعة المالية غير واضحة

 
الرافعة مرتبطة بالمارجن وتكون حسب اختيارك او مع المتوفر من شركة الوساطة
ومنها متوفر من 1:50 الى 1:500 
لو فى شئ أخر مش مفهوم اهلا بسؤالك

----------


## aziada124

الاخ الفاضل وليد
السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك وانشاء الله تحس باثر الدعاء فى مالك واولادك
ياريت كتاب Enteries and exitsوانا نزلت الكتاب بس حتى الرد بتاع سيادتك مش ظاهر فيه الباسوورد ممكن مشكلة زى بتاعة الياهو وبعدين هل من ضمن الباسوورد كلمة كود
المهم ما اوجعش دماغك اذا أمكن الكتاب بدون الباسوورد يبقي ربنا يبارك فيك شاكرين
أخوك د أحمد زيادة

----------


## Mr.Lonely

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
اود ان اشكر كل القائمين علي هذا الموضوع وعلي المنتدي الجميل ككل.. 
مقدمة لسؤالي : 
انا دخلت عالم الفوركس منذ حوالي 4 اشهر وقرأت كتاب للمبتدئين وافادني كثيرا وقررت بعدها ان ادخل هذا العالم بحساب تجريبي طبعا وكانت النتائج مذهلة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني، ولكن كانت هذه النتائج قائمة علي ما فهمته من الكتاب فقط. فمثلا كنت اعتمد علي بعض المؤشرات مثل الموفينج افريج والماكد فقط مع ال RSI وبعدها قررت ان ابدأ بحساب حقيقي. واستمر الحال باستخدام تلك المؤشرات فقط ، وكما هو مألوف قابلت بعض المشاكل في البداية وهي الخوف والطمع و..و..و..و. الي ان استقر الوضع الان وبمساعدة طبعا بعض التوصيات في المنتدي وعلي رأسها توصيات استاذنا شافاه الله وعافاه ابو تركي الثبيتي زاد الوضع استقرارا.
ولكن وسيرا علي ما هو مكتوب في توقيعي اود ان اتعلم بعض الاشياء ولكنني وجدتها كثيرة ومشتتة للفكر وهذه الاشياء في التحليل الفني.
فمثلا انا اريد ان اتعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي..
ونسب فايبوناتشي وطرق استخدامها..
والمؤشرات الاخي ولكن لا اعرف من اين ابدأ ومن اين احصل علي المعلومات التي تضعني علي الخط الصحيح..
وعندما بحثت في المنتدي وجدت ان كل فرد يستخدم طريقة غير الاخر..
والان اريد من عباقرة المنتدي اخواننا الاعزاء ان ينصحوني كمبتدئ وجميع من هم مثلي كيف ابدأ وماهي انسب طريقة.
اعلم ان كل مقتنع بطريقته ولكن وعلي سبيل المثال لنفرض ان منتخب البرازيل سيلاعب المنتخب المصري وبما انني مصري فانا ساشجع منتخبي ولكن اعلم ان منتخب البرازيل باستراتيجته سيغلب المنتخب المصري.
فانا اريد الان ان ابدأ بالاستراتيجية التي تمثل المنتخب البرازيلي حتي وان كان من سيرشحها لي مشجع للمنتخب المصري.. 
اتمني ان اكون وضحت قصدي.. والله الموفق.

----------


## BasemAyoub

thnx aloooooooooot

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
> اود ان اشكر كل القائمين علي هذا الموضوع وعلي المنتدي الجميل ككل.. 
> مقدمة لسؤالي : 
> انا دخلت عالم الفوركس منذ حوالي 4 اشهر وقرأت كتاب للمبتدئين وافادني كثيرا وقررت بعدها ان ادخل هذا العالم بحساب تجريبي طبعا وكانت النتائج مذهلة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني، ولكن كانت هذه النتائج قائمة علي ما فهمته من الكتاب فقط. فمثلا كنت اعتمد علي بعض المؤشرات مثل الموفينج افريج والماكد فقط مع ال RSI وبعدها قررت ان ابدأ بحساب حقيقي. واستمر الحال باستخدام تلك المؤشرات فقط ، وكما هو مألوف قابلت بعض المشاكل في البداية وهي الخوف والطمع و..و..و..و. الي ان استقر الوضع الان وبمساعدة طبعا بعض التوصيات في المنتدي وعلي رأسها توصيات استاذنا شافاه الله وعافاه ابو تركي الثبيتي زاد الوضع استقرارا.
> ولكن وسيرا علي ما هو مكتوب في توقيعي اود ان اتعلم بعض الاشياء ولكنني وجدتها كثيرة ومشتتة للفكر وهذه الاشياء في التحليل الفني.
> فمثلا انا اريد ان اتعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي..
> ونسب فايبوناتشي وطرق استخدامها..
> والمؤشرات الاخي ولكن لا اعرف من اين ابدأ ومن اين احصل علي المعلومات التي تضعني علي الخط الصحيح..
> وعندما بحثت في المنتدي وجدت ان كل فرد يستخدم طريقة غير الاخر..
> ...

 السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
انا انصحك بطريقه من الاثنين التريند المكسور أو القاهرة 
فيهم من الخير الكثير و ان شاء الله فى المستقبل فى موضوع فى الكلاسيكى هيعجبك جدا ان شاء الله  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الاخ الفاضل وليد
> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك وانشاء الله تحس باثر الدعاء فى مالك واولادك
> ياريت كتاب Enteries and exitsوانا نزلت الكتاب بس حتى الرد بتاع سيادتك مش ظاهر فيه الباسوورد ممكن مشكلة زى بتاعة الياهو وبعدين هل من ضمن الباسوورد كلمة كود
> المهم ما اوجعش دماغك اذا أمكن الكتاب بدون الباسوورد يبقي ربنا يبارك فيك شاكرين
> أخوك د أحمد زيادة

 جارى رفع الكتاب لك يا غالى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## HaBiEb.Heidaya

سلام الله عليكم 
تحية  وافرة على المجهود المبذول 
 رجاء من السادة مشرفى الموضوع  طلب كتاب ريان جونز فى التحليل الأساسى  
و اى كتاب فى هذا المستوى  عن الأساسى 
       خبرات نادرة واخلاق عالية   تجمعت هنا   مشكورين مقدما

----------


## Mr.Lonely

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
> انا انصحك بطريقه من الاثنين التريند المكسور أو القاهرة 
> فيهم من الخير الكثير و ان شاء الله فى المستقبل فى موضوع فى الكلاسيكى هيعجبك جدا ان شاء الله  
> ودى و تقديرى

 اشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Mr.Lonely

> خبرات نادرة واخلاق عالية   تجمعت هنا   مشكورين مقدما

 صدقت  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## فارس النيلين

السلام عليكم ..اولا اشكر القائمين على هذا الموضوع الرائع و المفيد..و عندي سؤالين ارجو من الاخوة التكرم بالاجابة عليهما
الاول: بخصوص الدولار اندكس و اليورو اندكس ما هما و كيف احصل عليهما و هل قيمتهما في جميع منصات التداول واحدة ام كل شركة تحدده على حسب عرض و طلب الدولار عندها؟
الثاني:بخصوص ادارة راس المال و ما ادراك ما ادارة راس المال كثر الحديث عنها و انها اساس الفوركس و الكل يقول اياك ثم اياك الدخول باكثر من 5% من راس المال و الاخر يقول اقل,حسنا هل نقصد هنا مجموع الصفقات جميعا لا يتعدى 5% ام الصفقة الواحدة لا تتعدى 5% ماذا لو دخلت صفقة بهذه النسبة من راس المال ثم بعد فترة وجدت فرصة على زوج اخر حسب استراتيجيتى و الصفقة الاولى ما زالت مفتوحة ما العمل في هذه الحالة 
الشكر موصول مقدما  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## على نياته

أخي العزيز انا عندي الكمية لما أجي اشتري أو ابيع أقل شيئ عندي 100 والحساب بصراحه قيمته صغيره...لذا ارغب في تحويل حسابي الحالي من حساب تكون فيه الكميه اقل شيئ 100 الى الحساب الأخر المصغر الي اقل شيئ في الكميات 10 وأكثر شيئ 100 
حسابي في شركة Fxcm 
فكيف السبيل الى ذلك

----------


## forx1

طيب يااجاديرة المغرب مو معقول هكا يعيشك كيف تريدين اوضح لك اكثر من هيك عالعموم مااقدرش اوضح اكثر  
يعيطيك العافية عفوا الف خير بالنسبة للمغربية مشكورين لابد من المراعاة والتفهم كلمة تخرب الموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليكم 
> تحية  وافرة على المجهود المبذول 
>  رجاء من السادة مشرفى الموضوع  طلب كتاب ريان جونز فى التحليل الأساسى  
> و اى كتاب فى هذا المستوى  عن الأساسى 
>        خبرات نادرة واخلاق عالية   تجمعت هنا   مشكورين مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله نبحث لك عنه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي العزيز انا عندي الكمية لما أجي اشتري أو ابيع أقل شيئ عندي 100 والحساب بصراحه قيمته صغيره...لذا ارغب في تحويل حسابي الحالي من حساب تكون فيه الكميه اقل شيئ 100 الى الحساب الأخر المصغر الي اقل شيئ في الكميات 10 وأكثر شيئ 100 
> حسابي في شركة Fxcm 
> فكيف السبيل الى ذلك

 اعتقد الاخوة ردوا عليك فى الموضوع اللى انت نزلته 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ..اولا اشكر القائمين على هذا الموضوع الرائع و المفيد..و عندي سؤالين ارجو من الاخوة التكرم بالاجابة عليهما
> الاول: بخصوص الدولار اندكس و اليورو اندكس ما هما و كيف احصل عليهما و هل قيمتهما في جميع منصات التداول واحدة ام كل شركة تحدده على حسب عرض و طلب الدولار عندها؟
> الثاني:بخصوص ادارة راس المال و ما ادراك ما ادارة راس المال كثر الحديث عنها و انها اساس الفوركس و الكل يقول اياك ثم اياك الدخول باكثر من 5% من راس المال و الاخر يقول اقل,حسنا هل نقصد هنا مجموع الصفقات جميعا لا يتعدى 5% ام الصفقة الواحدة لا تتعدى 5% ماذا لو دخلت صفقة بهذه النسبة من راس المال ثم بعد فترة وجدت فرصة على زوج اخر حسب استراتيجيتى و الصفقة الاولى ما زالت مفتوحة ما العمل في هذه الحالة 
> الشكر موصول مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يوجد موقع للدولار واليورو اندكس ليس معى الان لانى على جهاز اخر وعندما انهى ضبط الجهاز اضع لك الرابط ان شاء الله وقيمهم واحدة ولاتختلف الاسعار من شركة لاخرى 
بالنسبة لادارة المال
المقصود به ان الصفقات المفتوحة كلها لا تتعدى المارجن المخصوم عليهم 10% كحد اقصى
يعنى لو مثلا حسابك 1000 دولار يكون الحد الاقصى للمارجن المفتوح للصفقات كلها هو 100 دولار
اما عن كل صفقة بنفسها فيكون لها ادارة مخاطرة والمقصود به قيمة الاستوب لايزيد عن 2-3% من قيمة الحساب وكلما قلت النسبة كلما يكون افضل وافضل 
تقبل ودى

----------


## fx35

اخوي سمير صيام السلام عليكم عندي سؤال وهو لو كان حسابي 1000 دولار والنقطه تساوي 1 دولار كم نقطه كم يحتاج الحساب نقطه عشان يصفر

----------


## fx35

وايضا بنفس المبلغ 1000 دولار والنقطه تساوي نص دولار ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير صيام السلام عليكم عندي سؤال وهو لو كان حسابي 1000 دولار والنقطه تساوي 1 دولار كم نقطه كم يحتاج الحساب نقطه عشان يصفر

  

> وايضا بنفس المبلغ 1000 دولار والنقطه تساوي نص دولار ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بما ان الحساب = 1000 دولار والنقطة بدولار يبقى عشان يكون الحساب صفر يبقى لازم تخسر 1000 نقطة 
ولو نصف دولار يبقى محتاج 2000 نقطة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## fx35

شكرا اخ سمير صيام

----------


## ahmed el sayed

اخى الكريم هل من الممكن فتح صفقه واغلاقها عده مرات فى اليوم وحتلى ولو كان فارق السبريد نقطه واحده او نقطتين وجزاك الله كل خير اخوك المبتدئ احمد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى الكريم هل من الممكن فتح صفقه واغلاقها عده مرات فى اليوم وحتلى ولو كان فارق السبريد نقطه واحده او نقطتين وجزاك الله كل خير اخوك المبتدئ احمد

 يمكنك فتح عدد لا نهائى من الصفقات كل يوم بدون مشاكل

----------


## Tato4all

اخى العزيز انا كنت عامل حساب على ميتا تريدر وبعدين نزلت ويندوز ومعلومات الحساب راحت من عندى يا ترى فى طريقة ممكن الواحد يعرف يرجع الباسوورد عشان انا نفسى اكمل فى نفس الحساب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى العزيز انا كنت عامل حساب على ميتا تريدر وبعدين نزلت ويندوز ومعلومات الحساب راحت من عندى يا ترى فى طريقة ممكن الواحد يعرف يرجع الباسوورد عشان انا نفسى اكمل فى نفس الحساب

 مادام حذفته مش هتقدر ترجعه لانه بيكون فقط على البرنامج نفسه

----------


## ام عمر

:015: أشكررررررررررررررررررر  المنتدى  على هذا الطرح  ومنتدى المتداول العربي يستحق ليس الشكر فقط ولكن الدعاء لهم بالتوفيق  :Hands:  وانا مبتدئة جدا في السوق واستفدت منكم واشكر من ارشدني إلى هذا المنتدى   
ولدي سؤال قبل قراءة هذا الموضوع هل هو متخصص في العملات فقط أم يشمل سوق الأسهم  
وايهما افضل سوق الاسهم أم العملات من ناحية قلة المخاطر 
ودمتم بود   :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أشكررررررررررررررررررر  المنتدى  على هذا الطرح  ومنتدى المتداول العربي يستحق ليس الشكر فقط ولكن الدعاء لهم بالتوفيق  وانا مبتدئة جدا في السوق واستفدت منكم واشكر من ارشدني إلى هذا المنتدى   
> ولدي سؤال قبل قراءة هذا الموضوع هل هو متخصص في العملات فقط أم يشمل سوق الأسهم  
> وايهما افضل سوق الاسهم أم العملات من ناحية قلة المخاطر 
> ودمتم بود

 اهلا بك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا
الموضوع عملات ان شاء الله ولو فى اى شئ يخص الاسهم يمكنك السؤال عنها فى قسم الاسهم
لكن الاسئلة الفنية تشمل الاتنين 
من ناحية قلة المخاطرة الاسهم افضل

----------


## ام عمر

بعض الصور التي توضع في المواضيع لا تظهر لدي مالسبب في ذلك   
مشكورين

----------


## Samir A

أستاذ سمير  ليس لي سؤال ولكني معجب برحابة صدرك ووسع أفقك ووفقك الله دائما وسدد خطاك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعض الصور التي توضع في المواضيع لا تظهر لدي مالسبب في ذلك   
> مشكورين

 هل هنا فقط ام فى كل المواقع
اعتقد ده من الفايروول عندك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير  ليس لي سؤال ولكني معجب برحابة صدرك ووسع أفقك ووفقك الله دائما وسدد خطاك

 الله يخليك يارب
هذا بعض ما عندكم

----------


## ahmedfouad

الأخوة الأعزاء أصحاب الخبرة فى مجال الفوركس...نظرا لضيق وقتى وقلة خبرتى فى هذا المجال كان لدى استفسار بخصوص حساب الفوركس Managed Forex Account الذى يتم ادارته بناس محترفين أو شركات متخصصة (يعنى بدل ما الواحد يعك فى الأول) مقابل المشاركة فى الربح بنسبة تتراوح من 30-50%.. على سبيل المثال التالى:  Startingdate = 5 May 2008
startingbalance = 10 000 $ 
balance now = 15 237$
profit = 52,37 %
tradingdays = 16 
profit per tradingday = 3.27% 
profit per tradingday after performancefee = 1.63% برجاء الإفادة ممن سبق له التجربة....

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخوة الأعزاء أصحاب الخبرة فى مجال الفوركس...نظرا لضيق وقتى وقلة خبرتى فى هذا المجال كان لدى استفسار بخصوص حساب الفوركس Managed Forex Account الذى يتم ادارته بناس محترفين أو شركات متخصصة (يعنى بدل ما الواحد يعك فى الأول) مقابل المشاركة فى الربح بنسبة تتراوح من 30-50%.. على سبيل المثال التالى:  Startingdate = 5 May 2008
> startingbalance = 10 000 $ 
> balance now = 15 237$
> profit = 52,37 %
> tradingdays = 16 
> profit per tradingday = 3.27% 
> profit per tradingday after performancefee = 1.63% برجاء الإفادة ممن سبق له التجربة....

 بصراحة انا رايى الشخصى تتعلم وتفيد نفسك بنفسك
اما الكشف الذى ارفقته ممتاز لكن كام المخاطرة وهى النقطة الاهم من الربح 
فمخاطرة عالية مع ضربة غير موفقة = تصفير الحساب 
فلا تفرح بمكاسب عالية وفى الاخر لن تجد الا الندم 
ونصيحة لا تلتفت لمن سيراسلك على الخاص انه يستطيع ويستطيع

----------


## abdou39

السلام عليكم أخ سمير .
اولا اشكرك على الجهد المبذول في هذا الصرح الكبير (المتداول العربي ) 
الرجاء الرابطه التي يوجد بها الشرح الخاص لبرنامج شارتات افكس سول FX ACCUCHARTS  .
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور مسبقا

----------


## abowmzh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجوا التكرم بافادتي بمعنى مؤشر ema5 ومؤشر sama10كيف يتم انزالهما على الموشر في لوحة التداول ميتاترد 4 وتقبلوا فاءق التقدير والاحترام

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخ سمير .
> اولا اشكرك على الجهد المبذول في هذا الصرح الكبير (المتداول العربي ) 
> الرجاء الرابطه التي يوجد بها الشرح الخاص لبرنامج شارتات افكس سول FX ACCUCHARTS  .
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور مسبقا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36443.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> ارجوا التكرم بافادتي بمعنى مؤشر ema5 ومؤشر sama10كيف يتم انزالهما على الموشر في لوحة التداول ميتاترد 4 وتقبلوا فاءق التقدير والاحترام

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   اتفضل الرابط ده هيفيدك جدا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/643741-40-post.html

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

سلام عليكم أحبتي    
ودي اسأل اذا الحين فتحت صفقة بوقف خسارة معين وهدف معين واغلقت برنامج التداول او الكمبيوتر هل تظل الصفقة مفعلة ام لا ؟؟ 
وشكرا لكم اعزائي

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم أحبتي    
> ودي اسأل اذا الحين فتحت صفقة بوقف خسارة معين وهدف معين واغلقت برنامج التداول او الكمبيوتر هل تظل الصفقة مفعلة ام لا ؟؟ 
> وشكرا لكم اعزائي

 وعليكم السلام
الاجابة تظل الصفقة مفعلة

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم
ما هي العملات دات العوائد ؟
ولمادا تسمى هكدا؟
شكرا مسبقا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ما هي العملات دات العوائد ؟
> ولمادا تسمى هكدا؟
> شكرا مسبقا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
العوائد هى الفائدة التى على العملة 
عملات ذات عوائد مرتفعة تعنى معدلات فائدتها كبيرة مثل الباوند 
عملات ذات عملات منخفضة تعنى معدلات فائدة صغير مثل الين 
لذلك تجد حالات اقتراض بعملات ذات فائدة قليلة وشراء عملات ذات عائد اعلى 
ارجو ان اكون افدتك

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> العوائد هى الفائدة التى على العملة 
> عملات ذات عوائد مرتفعة تعنى معدلات فائدتها كبيرة مثل الباوند 
> عملات ذات عملات منخفضة تعنى معدلات فائدة صغير مثل الين 
> لذلك تجد حالات اقتراض بعملات ذات فائدة قليلة وشراء عملات ذات عائد اعلى 
> ارجو ان اكون افدتك

 شكرا يا أستاد لقد أفدتني كثيرا
لدي أسئلة أخرى  ما هو الكاري تريدر؟2  . لمادا ينصح الجميع بعدم المتاجرة وقت صدور الأخبار؟
لك مني كل التقدير

----------


## paon

أخواني الكرام شكرا" على هذا الموضوع المتعلق بالأسئلة وارجو ان يتسع صدركم  سؤالي الأول هو : عندما اتابع مشاركة معينة يكون فيها ملف مرفق عادة اما ان احفظ الملف في سطح المكتب واحيله ال  " c " او احفظه مباشرة في  c المشكلة اني لا اتمكن من احالة الملف او التمبلت او المؤشر الى المكان المقصود على الشارت  فما هي الخطوات اللازمة لذلك وكيف يتم فك الضغط باسلوب صحيح وتحويل الملف او التمبلت الى المكان المقصود ارجو الاجابة واتمنى ان تكون بواسطة شرح على الشارت اذا أمكن ..   مع كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

لدي سؤال اخر
هل هناك امكانية عدم تنفيد الأوامر من قبل الوسيط وقت صدور الاخبار؟
و كيف نتعامل مع هده الوضعية ان حدثت؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا يا أستاد لقد أفدتني كثيرا
> لدي أسئلة أخرى ما هو الكاري تريدر؟2  . لمادا ينصح الجميع بعدم المتاجرة وقت صدور الأخبار؟
> لك مني كل التقدير

 ده موضوع ومناقشة عن الكارى تريدر هيفيدك ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t39497.html 
المتاجرة وقت الاخبار خصوصا  الاخبار القوية ينصح بعدم المتاجرة وقتها لانها قد تقلب صفقتك راس على عقب ويخص بيها المضارب اليومى وليس المسثمر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخواني الكرام شكرا" على هذا الموضوع المتعلق بالأسئلة وارجو ان يتسع صدركم  سؤالي الأول هو : عندما اتابع مشاركة معينة يكون فيها ملف مرفق عادة اما ان احفظ الملف في سطح المكتب واحيله ال  " c " او احفظه مباشرة في  c المشكلة اني لا اتمكن من احالة الملف او التمبلت او المؤشر الى المكان المقصود على الشارت  فما هي الخطوات اللازمة لذلك وكيف يتم فك الضغط باسلوب صحيح وتحويل الملف او التمبلت الى المكان المقصود ارجو الاجابة واتمنى ان تكون بواسطة شرح على الشارت اذا أمكن ..   مع كل الشكر والتقدير

 انت عايز تحفظ الملف على الشارت ؟
حفظ اى ملف من الانترنت او من المواقع بيكون على حسب حفظك على الهارد ديسك وليس على اى برامج 
لكن تحفظ من موقع او من مشاركة بحيث يتم حفظه على الشارت مباشرة دى غير موجودة اصلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدي سؤال اخر
> هل هناك امكانية عدم تنفيد الأوامر من قبل الوسيط وقت صدور الاخبار؟
> و كيف نتعامل مع هده الوضعية ان حدثت؟

 الوسيط لا يضمن لك تنفيذ الامر وقت الاخبار خصوصا مع الاخبار القوية
اما بيدى لنفس مسافة بحيث لا تستطيع وضع امر معلق الا بعد 25 نقطة مثلا 
وكذلك مع الحركة السريعة لا يضمن لك تنفيذ الاستوب او الهدف لانه قد لايمر عليها السعر وقت الخبر القوى
والتعامل يكون البعد عن الاخبار القوية

----------


## paon

> انت عايز تحفظ الملف على الشارت ؟  حفظ اى ملف من الانترنت او من المواقع بيكون على حسب حفظك على الهارد ديسك وليس على اى برامج  لكن تحفظ من موقع او من مشاركة بحيث يتم حفظه على الشارت مباشرة دى غير موجودة اصلا

 طيب استاذي شو افضل طريقة بهالحالة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب استاذي شو افضل طريقة بهالحالة ؟

 طيب فهمنى عايز تعمل ايه بالضبط 
يعنى ايه اللى عايز تحفظه وتحطه على الشارت  
يعنى هل مؤشر مثلا

----------


## paon

> طيب فهمنى عايز تعمل ايه بالضبط   يعنى ايه اللى عايز تحفظه وتحطه على الشارت   يعنى هل مؤشر مثلا

 يا سيدي والله انا خجلت منك
مثلا اتابع الترند المكسور واتابع استراتيجيات أخرى
وبالمشاركات التي يقدمها الاخوة يرفقوا تمبلت للتنزيل او مؤشو او نقاط الفايبو او البايفوت ويكلي
وانا اريد ان استخدم هذه الادوات بارفاقها بالشارت 
مع كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا سيدي والله انا خجلت منك
> مثلا اتابع الترند المكسور واتابع استراتيجيات أخرى
> وبالمشاركات التي يقدمها الاخوة يرفقوا تمبلت للتنزيل او مؤشو او نقاط الفايبو او البايفوت ويكلي
> وانا اريد ان استخدم هذه الادوات بارفاقها بالشارت 
> مع كل الشكر والتقدير

 ياغالى ما فيش تقل ولا حاجة
المؤشرات بتتحفظ فى المكان التالى (سواء بايفوت او اى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
التمبلت فى المكان التالى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates 
واى مؤشرات تضيفها تعمل رستارت للبرنامج

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم
أستاد سمير صيام
 ما هي نقاط pivot,pivot line 
ما هي خطوط الكاماريلا  camarella
شكرا مسبقا

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

اه نسيت هل هناك مصادر لتعلمها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> أستاد سمير صيام
>  ما هي نقاط pivot,pivot line 
> ما هي خطوط الكاماريلا  camarella
> شكرا مسبقا

  

> اه نسيت هل هناك مصادر لتعلمها

  وعليكم السلامعليك بمواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد فيها شرح وافى لاغب الطرق الرقمية من بايفوت وكامريلا https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html  واليك موضوع الكامريلا لاخونا الحبيب امجد https://forum.arabictrader.com/t20728.html

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

شكرا جزيلا لك سيدي

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم 
أستاد صيام ماهي المضاربة السوينقية؟ :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أستاد صيام ماهي المضاربة السوينقية؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
السوينج معناه صفقات طويلة الامد وتستمر اسابيع وشهور  
تقبل ودى

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

تحياتي يا أستاد

----------


## taravolta

طيب الف شكر على المجهود الجبار ده
سؤالي بقى
بالنسبة لشموع الاربع ساعات
هل شكلها يختلف نظرا لفروق التوقيت؟
يعني لو شارت من شركة توقيتها GMT+1
هل تكون مختلفة عن شارت الاربع ساعات لشركة توقيتها GMT+2
يعني هل شموع الاربع ساعات تبدأ لكل الناس مع بداية اليوم الساعة 00:00
ولا ايه النظام؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب الف شكر على المجهود الجبار ده
> سؤالي بقى
> بالنسبة لشموع الاربع ساعات
> هل شكلها يختلف نظرا لفروق التوقيت؟
> يعني لو شارت من شركة توقيتها GMT+1
> هل تكون مختلفة عن شارت الاربع ساعات لشركة توقيتها GMT+2
> يعني هل شموع الاربع ساعات تبدأ لكل الناس مع بداية اليوم الساعة 00:00
> ولا ايه النظام؟

 يا هلا بيك
الشموع الصحيحة هى اللى تكون متوافقة مع اغلاق الشركات الامريكية واقرب برنامج تداول متوافق مع الاغلاقات هو ال تريد فتاخد بالشموع بتاعته واى برنامج لا يغلق الساعة 12 بتوقيت مصر والسعودية يعتبر اغلاقاته غير صحيحة

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

استاد أنا الان أقوم بمتابعة طريقة الموفنج55 الخاصة بك و قد جاء فيها الاتي 
العملة الباوند دولار
الفريم الاربع ساعات
المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55    الدخول شراء
كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50 مادا يكسر الموفنج هل تقصد الشارت؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد أنا الان أقوم بمتابعة طريقة الموفنج55 الخاصة بك و قد جاء فيها الاتي 
> العملة الباوند دولار
> الفريم الاربع ساعات
> المؤشرات RSI 14 + موفنج EMA 55    الدخول شراء
> كسر موفنج 55 صعودا بموافقة RSI انه يكون فوق 50    الدخول بيع 
> كسر موفنج 55 هبوطا بموافقة RSI انه يكون تحت 50 مادا يكسر الموفنج هل تقصد الشارت؟

 المقصود انه السعر يغلق فوق الموفنج للشراء ويغلق تحت الموفنج للبيع 
بعد كده السؤال زى ده مكانه هناك فى الطريقة  
تقبل ودى

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

أستاد هناك بعض المتداولين الدين يقومون بفتح عقدين في نفس الوقت واحد بيع و الاخر شراء ويقوم بتفعيل الستوب لوس في كلا العقدين طبعا بعد الدراسة و تحديد التجاه و لكن من باب الحيطة
سيدي ما رايك في هده الطريقة ؟
و هل هناك استراتيجية تتبع هدا الأسلوب؟
شكرا مسبقا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاد هناك بعض المتداولين الدين يقومون بفتح عقدين في نفس الوقت واحد بيع و الاخر شراء ويقوم بتفعيل الستوب لوس في كلا العقدين طبعا بعد الدراسة و تحديد التجاه و لكن من باب الحيطة
> سيدي ما رايك في هده الطريقة ؟
> و هل هناك استراتيجية تتبع هدا الأسلوب؟
> شكرا مسبقا

 ده الهيدج واستخدامه فى المتاجرة مثل مواضيع اخونا عاشق الذبذبة
هى عايزة متمرس كويس جدا فلا انصحك باستخدامه حاليا
الافضل ابدا بتعلم التحليل الفنى واصوله وبعدها تتجه الى دراسة بعض الاستراتيجيات ومنها الهيدج 
تقبل ودى

----------


## fatma4004

السلام عليكم  
انا جديدة على المنتدى وابغي اتعلم من المنتدى 
ليس لدي اي فكرة عن العملات...وابغي المساعدة في الخطوة الاولي ...
سؤالي الاول...عن شركات الوساطة..ما هو دورها وما هي مصداقيتها ...
والبقية تاتي؟

----------


## كريم عبد الله

اخى سمير صيام هناك الكثير جدا من الاستراتيجيات فى المنتدى وكثير من المؤشرات وكثير من التحليلات هل تذكر لنا ما اهم الاستراتيجيات واقوى المؤشرات لكى تساعدنا فقد تعددت علينا المؤشرات فمثلا انا اريد ان اعرف هل هناك مؤشر يؤثر على النتائج التى يعطيها مؤشر اخر اذا استخدمتهم مع بعض وهكذا ( واسف على الاطالة )

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> انا جديدة على المنتدى وابغي اتعلم من المنتدى 
> ليس لدي اي فكرة عن العملات...وابغي المساعدة في الخطوة الاولي ...
> سؤالي الاول...عن شركات الوساطة..ما هو دورها وما هي مصداقيتها ...
> والبقية تاتي؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى ونتشرف بيك وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا
باالنسبة للعملات عليكى بالارشيف التعليمى ومواضيع التحليل الفنى اولا حتى تتمكنى منه
ولا تبحثى عن فتح حساب حقيقى الان الا بعد التعلم جيدا
اما شركات الوساطة فهى كثيرة وهناك العديد من الشركات الجيدة والمنتدى وكيل لشركتين منهم
طبعا دور شركة الوساطة ان تفتح فيها حسابك لتستطيعى التداول حقيقى عن طريقها

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير صيام هناك الكثير جدا من الاستراتيجيات فى المنتدى وكثير من المؤشرات وكثير من التحليلات هل تذكر لنا ما اهم الاستراتيجيات واقوى المؤشرات لكى تساعدنا فقد تعددت علينا المؤشرات فمثلا انا اريد ان اعرف هل هناك مؤشر يؤثر على النتائج التى يعطيها مؤشر اخر اذا استخدمتهم مع بعض وهكذا ( واسف على الاطالة )

 لو قلتلك استراتيجية "×" هى افضل استراتيجية يبقى بضحك عليك
لانه لازم تجرب بنفسك وليس عن تجربة اخرين بمعنى انا ممكن الاستراتيجية تكون كويسة معايا ومرتاح معاها وتيجى انت تجربها تخسر بيها 
فلو حد سالنا احنا الاتنين رايكم ايه فى الاستراتيجة انا هقول كويسة وانت هتقول ابعد عنها
لذلك لابد ان تجرب بنفسك وترى التى ترتاح وتعرف تتفاعل بها 
لكن اجمالا ابحث عن مواضيع التحليل الفنى والنماذج فهو ابو الاستراتيجيات
بالنسبة للمؤشرات كلها تتبع السعر ولا تتنبأ به

----------


## كريم عبد الله

شكرا اخى سمير صيام على ردك السريع وانا اسف عايز اسالك سؤال اخر ما هو رايك الشخصى فى خطوط الكماريالا وهل لها عيوب كبيرة ام هى مضمونة ؟؟ وياريت بعد اذنك لو رابط عن موضوع كامل عن هذه الخطوط ( اسف اذا اطلت عليك بالاسئلة ولكن انت افضل من اعاننا نحن المبتداين ) وشكرااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى سمير صيام على ردك السريع وانا اسف عايز اسالك سؤال اخر ما هو رايك الشخصى فى خطوط الكماريالا وهل لها عيوب كبيرة ام هى مضمونة ؟؟ وياريت بعد اذنك لو رابط عن موضوع كامل عن هذه الخطوط ( اسف اذا اطلت عليك بالاسئلة ولكن انت افضل من اعاننا نحن المبتداين ) وشكرااا

 بالنسبة للكامريلا فهى ممتازة مع الباوند بكل تاكيد واليك رزابط عنها فتابع موضوع اخونا امجد وجرب بنفسك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/741856-3310-post.html

----------


## walid sabry

اولا احب انا احيى كل الاخوه المشاركين فى منتديات المتداول العربى .
ثانيا عندى فكره اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم وهى عمل برمجه خاصه للشموع الانعكاسيه فهى تعتبر من اهم مؤشرات الدخول والخروج بنسبة 80% تقريبا .
لذلك اقترح على الاخوه المبرمجين عمل اعدادات خاصه للشموع الانعكاسيه وتجهيز اشارات خاصة بها  ووضعها فى مؤشر خاص.
واذا حدث ذلك ستكون وسيله مساعده ومؤشر اضافى لمعظم الاستراتيجيات.وذلك بأضافتها الى نقط الدخول والخروج.
فستكون اشاره الشموع الانعكاسيه دليل اضافى مع تقاطع الموفينجات والrsi وبعض المؤشرات الاخرى.
ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع والرد عليه وتوجيهى اذا كان كلامى خاطىء

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا احب انا احيى كل الاخوه المشاركين فى منتديات المتداول العربى .
> ثانيا عندى فكره اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم وهى عمل برمجه خاصه للشموع الانعكاسيه فهى تعتبر من اهم مؤشرات الدخول والخروج بنسبة 80% تقريبا .
> لذلك اقترح على الاخوه المبرمجين عمل اعدادات خاصه للشموع الانعكاسيه وتجهيز اشارات خاصة بها  ووضعها فى مؤشر خاص.
> واذا حدث ذلك ستكون وسيله مساعده ومؤشر اضافى لمعظم الاستراتيجيات.وذلك بأضافتها الى نقط الدخول والخروج.
> فستكون اشاره الشموع الانعكاسيه دليل اضافى مع تقاطع الموفينجات والrsi وبعض المؤشرات الاخرى.
> ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع والرد عليه وتوجيهى اذا كان كلامى خاطىء

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
هذا الاقتراح تضعه ان شاء الله فى قسم البرمجة والاكسبيرتات لانه مكانه هناك وان شاء الله الاخوة هناك يفيدوك
اما هنا للى عنده سؤال    تقبل ودى

----------


## walid sabry

شكرا لاهتمامك اخ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي ما هو اتجاه الباوند لهذا اليوم هل هو في صعود ام نزول ؟

 اخى الكريم هذا الموضوع لاسئلة تعليمية وليس توصيات او تحليلات  
تقبل ودى

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخوان اريد طريقة كيفة عمل المؤشر وسحبة على التشارت ومن ثم ادراح التمبلت على التشارت من اجل استخدامه على جميع العملات.. يعني للتوضيح اكثر... انا عملت مجموعة من المؤشرات واردت تثبيتها في الميتا تريدر ووضعها في التمبلت لكل استطيع العمل عليها على جميع العملات وتظهر على كل شارت.. بعد ان اكملتها على التشارت ...عملت الاتي chart+ template+save template ولكن للاسف كان دائما يظهر نفس التشارت على جميع الازواج.. اتمنى ان تكون وضحت الصورة ولو قليلا ... يعني ما اريده هو كيفية عمل مؤشرات مع بعضها ومن ثم وضعها في تمبلت واضافتها على الميتا تريدر.. من الاف الى الياء اذا امكن. :Eh S(7):

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

سلام عليكم جميعا قواكم الله   
اخي العزيز سمير 
 لين استخدم خطوط الفيبوناتشي ارسمها على الشارت وبعدين انتقل لزوج ثاني بينمحوا ؟ شلون احفظ شغلي حتى اشوف فرص ثانية ..  
بالمناسبة شنو رايك أستاذي بخطوط الفيبوناتشي ؟ خصوصا اني مبتدئ يعني فلا تبخلوا علينا بنصايحكم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا اخوان اريد طريقة كيفة عمل المؤشر وسحبة على التشارت ومن ثم ادراح التمبلت على التشارت من اجل استخدامه على جميع العملات.. يعني للتوضيح اكثر... انا عملت مجموعة من المؤشرات واردت تثبيتها في الميتا تريدر ووضعها في التمبلت لكل استطيع العمل عليها على جميع العملات وتظهر على كل شارت.. بعد ان اكملتها على التشارت ...عملت الاتي chart+ template+save template ولكن للاسف كان دائما يظهر نفس التشارت على جميع الازواج.. اتمنى ان تكون وضحت الصورة ولو قليلا ... يعني ما اريده هو كيفية عمل مؤشرات مع بعضها ومن ثم وضعها في تمبلت واضافتها على الميتا تريدر.. من الاف الى الياء اذا امكن.

  بعد البحث في الارشيف وجدت الطريقة ومشكورين

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم جميعا قواكم الله   
> اخي العزيز سمير 
>  لين استخدم خطوط الفيبوناتشي ارسمها على الشارت وبعدين انتقل لزوج ثاني بينمحوا ؟ شلون احفظ شغلي حتى اشوف فرص ثانية ..  
> بالمناسبة شنو رايك أستاذي بخطوط الفيبوناتشي ؟ خصوصا اني مبتدئ يعني فلا تبخلوا علينا بنصايحكم

 وعليكم السلام
طبيعى ان الفايبوناتشى يتغير لان السعر يختلف من عملة لاخرى مثلا انت تضعه على اليورو عند 1.5800 ونذهب للاسترالى عند 0.6900  فهناك اختلاف
بالنبسبةلرا ى فى الفايبوناتشى فهو اداة اساسية من ادوات التحليل الفنى

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

> ده الهيدج واستخدامه فى المتاجرة مثل مواضيع اخونا عاشق الذبذبة
> هى عايزة متمرس كويس جدا فلا انصحك باستخدامه حاليا
> الافضل ابدا بتعلم التحليل الفنى واصوله وبعدها تتجه الى دراسة بعض الاستراتيجيات ومنها الهيدج 
> تقبل ودى

 السلام عليكم أستاد صيام 
شكرا على الشرح و النصيحة
حسنا التحليل الفني يرتكز على المؤشرات الفنية و هي كثيرة جدا 
فما هي التي تنصحني بالتركيز عليها؟

----------


## كريم عبد الله

اخى سمير صيام عندما كنت اشارك فى موضوع ولنقل مثلا انه توصيات فكان يصلنى رسالة على الاميل اذا تم وضع مشاركة جديدة فى الموضوع الذى كتبت به مشاركتى ولكن الان لا يحدث ذلك فما العمل ؟؟؟

----------


## كريم عبد الله

> السلام عليكم أستاد صيام  شكرا على الشرح و النصيحة حسنا التحليل الفني يرتكز على المؤشرات الفنية و هي كثيرة جدا  فما هي التي تنصحني بالتركيز عليها؟

 اتفق معك اخى واسال الاستاذ سمير ما هى المؤشرات التى نركز عليها  ؟؟؟

----------


## كريم عبد الله

ممكن ايضا بعد اذنك رابط به اوقات الاسواق العالمية وتكون بتوقيت السعودية او مصر بس تكون الاوقات واضحة وجزاك الله كل خيرا

----------


## كريم عبد الله

اخى الكريم لقد اطالت عليك بطلباتى ولكن هذا هو طلبى الاخير انشاء الله لقد سمعت كلامك وبحثت عن افضل طرق التحليل الفنى لاتعلمه صح وسمعت ان هناك كتابين جامدين وهما بيتر بن و جون مورفى وانا وجدت كتاب بيتر بن العربى ولكن لم اجد جون مورفى اذا كان عندك رابط له ارجو ارفاقه لتكتمل لدى كل ما احتاجه فى التحليل وشكراا جزيلا ( واسف جدا جدا اذا اطالت عليك )

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

> وعليكم السلام  طبيعى ان الفايبوناتشى يتغير لان السعر يختلف من عملة لاخرى مثلا انت تضعه على اليورو عند 1.5800 ونذهب للاسترالى عند 0.6900 فهناك اختلاف بالنبسبةلرا ى فى الفايبوناتشى فهو اداة اساسية من ادوات التحليل الفنى

  
لا أستاذي ما فهمتني أنا اقصد اذا ارسم الفيبوناتشي على زوج وانتقل لزوج ثاني وارجع له اشوف اتمحى شلون اسيف هذه الخطوط على زوج معين حتى لو انتقلت اشارت زوج آخر ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا أستاذي ما فهمتني أنا اقصد اذا ارسم الفيبوناتشي على زوج وانتقل لزوج ثاني وارجع له اشوف اتمحى شلون اسيف هذه الخطوط على زوج معين حتى لو انتقلت اشارت زوج آخر ؟؟

 ماهو لازم يتغير لفرق مكان السعر للزوجين طبعا الكلام ده لو انت بتحط العملة الاخرى على نفس الشارت يعنى بتسحبها عليه مش بتنقل لشارت موجود بجانبه وترجع اليه تانى
ولو بيحصل كده يبقى عيب من برنامج الشارت يبقى الافضل تشيله وتنزل اخر اصدار من الانترنت  
ولو هو مؤشرات بتحطها يبقى بتعملها تمبلت وتقدر تضيف التمبلت لاى شارت انت عايز

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاد صيام 
> شكرا على الشرح و النصيحة
> حسنا التحليل الفني يرتكز على المؤشرات الفنية و هي كثيرة جدا 
> فما هي التي تنصحني بالتركيز عليها؟

 وعليكم السلام
انصحك
دعم ومقاومة وترندات ونماذج وفايبوناتشى
واى مؤشر يعجبك يدعم القرار ولا تتخذ بيه القرار

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير صيام عندما كنت اشارك فى موضوع ولنقل مثلا انه توصيات فكان يصلنى رسالة على الاميل اذا تم وضع مشاركة جديدة فى الموضوع الذى كتبت به مشاركتى ولكن الان لا يحدث ذلك فما العمل ؟؟؟

 وانت بتحط اى رد اختار التنبيه على البريد الالكترونى 
من خانة نوع التبليغ وهى اسفل شاشة الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن ايضا بعد اذنك رابط به اوقات الاسواق العالمية وتكون بتوقيت السعودية او مصر بس تكون الاوقات واضحة وجزاك الله كل خيرا

 اتفضل FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى الكريم لقد اطالت عليك بطلباتى ولكن هذا هو طلبى الاخير انشاء الله لقد سمعت كلامك وبحثت عن افضل طرق التحليل الفنى لاتعلمه صح وسمعت ان هناك كتابين جامدين وهما بيتر بن و جون مورفى وانا وجدت كتاب بيتر بن العربى ولكن لم اجد جون مورفى اذا كان عندك رابط له ارجو ارفاقه لتكتمل لدى كل ما احتاجه فى التحليل وشكراا جزيلا ( واسف جدا جدا اذا اطالت عليك )

 سابحث لك عنه واضع الرابط له

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم
أستاد صيام 
لقد نصحتني بتعلم التحليل الفني و تقنياته 
ولكن يجب أن يصحب التعلم النظري التطبيق و أظن أن هدا لا يتم الا 
من خلال استراتيجية متبعة 
أليس كدلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> أستاد صيام 
> لقد نصحتني بتعلم التحليل الفني و تقنياته 
> ولكن يجب أن يصحب التعلم النظري التطبيق و أظن أن هدا لا يتم الا 
> من خلال استراتيجية متبعة 
> أليس كدلك

 وعليكم السلام
الاستراتيجبات تعتمد على المؤشرات وصحيح هو جزء من التحليل الفنى 
لكن الافضل واساس التحليل الفنى دعم ومقاومة وترندات ونماذج وفايبوناتشى 
بعد تعلمهم ان اردت التعامل مع استراتيجية فيكون ممكن لانه اصبخ عندك حافية فنية لكن التعامل مع اى طريقة بدون خلفية فنية لا انصح بيها

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

أستاد صيام
من خلال ابحاري في المنتدى قرات عن بعض الاعضاء  يقولون فيما معناه أن شركات الوساطة من مصلحتها أن يخسر الزبون وكأن خسارة الزبون تؤول ربح لصالح الشركة  
فهل هدا صحيح؟
شكرا مسبقا

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

ما نوع المشاكل التي تمكن أن أواجهها مع هده الشركات؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاد صيام
> من خلال ابحاري في المنتدى قرات عن بعض الاعضاء  يقولون فيما معناه أن شركات الوساطة من مصلحتها أن يخسر الزبون وكأن خسارة الزبون تؤول ربح لصالح الشركة  
> فهل هدا صحيح؟
> شكرا مسبقا

  

> ما نوع المشاكل التي تمكن أن أواجهها مع هده الشركات؟

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم فى شركات غير موثوقة ولذلك عند فتح حساب حقيقى دايما ابحث عن شركة مسجلة ومجربة وتكون موثوقة 
تقبل ودى

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

كيف دلك ؟ أقصد كيف تستفيد شركة الوساطة من خسارة الزبون؟
حسب فهمي  فان ا رباح  الشركة  تأتي من السبريد أي كلما زادت عمليات البيع و الشراء زادت أرباحها 
أليس كدلك؟ 
أرجو منك المزيد من التوضيح
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف دلك ؟ أقصد كيف تستفيد شركة الوساطة من خسارة الزبون؟
> حسب فهمي  فان ا رباح  الشركة  تأتي من السبريد أي كلما زادت عمليات البيع و الشراء زادت أرباحها 
> أليس كدلك؟ 
> أرجو منك المزيد من التوضيح
> و شكرا

 ما احنا قلنا شركات غير موثوقة
يعنى لايوجد تداول حقيقى كله على الورق فقط داخل الشركة

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

لقد وصلت الرسالة و اتضح الامر شكرا لك

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

سيدي الفاضل أرجوا ان لا أكون قد أزعجتك باسئلتي الكثيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سيدي الفاضل أرجوا ان لا أكون قد أزعجتك باسئلتي الكثيرة

 لا ياغالى اسال براحتك

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك يا أستاد هدا من فضلك علي وعلى جميع المبتدئين مثلي :Good:

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

أستاد 
لمادا يهتم المضاربون بالتدبدب؟
و ما هي المؤشرات التي تساعد على معرفتها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاد 
> لمادا يهتم المضاربون بالتدبدب؟
> و ما هي المؤشرات التي تساعد على معرفتها؟

 المضاربون بيهتموا بالتذبذب لانهم بيدخلوا بطرق تعمد على المؤشرات وبالتالى تسبب الخسارة فترة التذبذب والمضاربيون يريديون كلالصفقات بربح
ولا تستطيع معرفة التذبذب الا مع حدوثه وتذبذبه بين دعم ومقاومة

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

السلام عليكم 
استاد 
ما هو الديفرجونس؟

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

لمادا الكثير من الأعضاء في المنتدى لا يهتمون بالتحليل الاساسي ؟ 
هل هدا النوع من التحليل خاص بكبار المضاربين فقط؟
شكرا مسبقا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاد 
> ما هو الديفرجونس؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدايفرجنس باختصار هو اختلاف بين توجه السعر وتوجه المؤشر
بمعنى ان السعر يعطيك طلوع مثلا والمؤشر بيديك نزول ويمكنك الرجوع الى موضوع الدايفرجنس فى الصفحة الاولى به شرح وشارتات توضيحية

----------


## سمير صيام

> لمادا الكثير من الأعضاء في المنتدى لا يهتمون بالتحليل الاساسي ؟ 
> هل هدا النوع من التحليل خاص بكبار المضاربين فقط؟
> شكرا مسبقا

 محتاج قراءة اقتصادية متمعنة وخبرة من الممارسة

----------


## Elhadi_Bouazizi

أستاد 
لدي مشكلة مع منصة GTS الخاصة  ب  fxsol  حيث قمت بتغيير الاعدادات وتغيير الالوان لكنها لا تثبت بعد اطفاء الجهاز
شكرا مسبقا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاد 
> لدي مشكلة مع منصة GTS الخاصة  ب  fxsol  حيث قمت بتغيير الاعدادات وتغيير الالوان لكنها لا تثبت بعد اطفاء الجهاز
> شكرا مسبقا

 على ما افتكر عشان انا جربته مرة انك بتحفظ الاعدادت وبتختارها قبل الدخول

----------


## المحب للإسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته  ما هو المونتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته  ما هو المونتم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اسمح لى بارفاق شرحه اخر اليوم لانى خارج البيت الان

----------


## SHEKOO_999

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  المؤشرات لا تعمل لأن امتدادها ex4 وأنا عندي المؤشرات التي تعمل على برنامج altread4 جميعها بامتداد mq4 كيف أحول امتداد المؤشرات وشكراً لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  المؤشرات لا تعمل لأن امتدادها ex4 وأنا عندي المؤشرات التي تعمل على برنامج altread4 جميعها بامتداد mq4 كيف أحول امتداد المؤشرات وشكراً لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الامتداد ex4  اما يكون مؤشر او اكسبيرت مشفر الكود
فان كان اكسبيرت يبقى مكان وضعه يكون فى الاكسبيرتات وليس مع المؤشرات
وممكن يكون اكسبيرت او مؤشر لكن محدد المدة وانتهت مدة صلاحيته

----------


## سمير صيام

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اسمح لى بارفاق شرحه اخر اليوم لانى خارج البيت الان

 اتفضل ياغالى

----------


## M.Sharkawi

كيف ابيع و اشتري ؟! 
اشتري الدولار لما يبقا سعر اقل من اليورو وابيعه لما سعره يبقا اكتر من اليورو 
حاجات كتير مش عارفها وارجو ان اجد الافادرة عندكم  
المشكلة التانية امامي فى برنامج التداول اسعار بيع وشراء مش عارف امتى اشتري وامتى ابيع وازاي ممكن اخسر
المفروض انى اشتري حسب السعر الموجود          فى برنامج التداول    وابيع حسب  نفس سعر البيع الموجود فى البرنامج _ يعني السعر بيكون معروض امامي سواء فى عمليه البيع او الشراء ومع ذلك بسمع ان بعض الاخوة خسر خسارة كبيرة  _ عايز اعرف انا لما اشتري بسعر اقل وابيع بسعر اكتر ممكن اخسر ولا ايه بالظبط؟ 
بجد انا عايز اعرف امتى اشتري وامتى ابيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف ابيع و اشتري ؟! 
> اشتري الدولار لما يبقا سعر اقل من اليورو وابيعه لما سعره يبقا اكتر من اليورو  تمام  
> حاجات كتير مش عارفها وارجو ان اجد الافادرة عندكم  
> المشكلة التانية امامي فى برنامج التداول اسعار بيع وشراء مش عارف امتى اشتري وامتى ابيع وازاي ممكن اخسر  البيع والشراء بيكون باسباب فنية او اساسية كلا على حسب تحليله الذى يجيده وتخسر كما فى مثالك السابق عندما تبيع العملة وهى اقل من سعر شرائها  
> المفروض انى اشتري حسب السعر الموجود          فى برنامج التداول    وابيع حسب  نفس سعر البيع الموجود فى البرنامج _ يعني السعر بيكون معروض امامي سواء فى عمليه البيع او الشراء ومع ذلك بسمع ان بعض الاخوة خسر خسارة كبيرة  _ عايز اعرف انا لما اشتري بسعر اقل وابيع بسعر اكتر ممكن اخسر ولا ايه بالظبط؟  لو اشتريت بسعر اقل وبعته على سعر اعلى طبعا هنا بربح لكن لو بعت بسعر اقل من سعر الشراء يكون خسارة  
> بجد انا عايز اعرف امتى اشتري وامتى ابيع

 راجع المواضيع المثبتة والمواضيع فى هذا القسم بقراءة متأنية ان شاء الله ستجد كثير من المعلومات التى تفيدك أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات - منتديات المتداول العربي

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

سلام عليكم مجددا  
بدي اسأل عن وقت افتتاح السوق واغلاقه بتوقيت مكة المقدسة ؟   :Regular Smile:   
وكذلك اذا ممكن فتح السوق الاوروبية والامريكية والاسيوية  
وجزيتم  خيرا أستاذي العزيز

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم مجددا  
> بدي اسأل عن وقت افتتاح السوق واغلاقه بتوقيت مكة المقدسة ؟    
> وكذلك اذا ممكن فتح السوق الاوروبية والامريكية والاسيوية  
> وجزيتم  خيرا أستاذي العزيز

 وعليكم السلامتقدر تعرف الاوقات من خلال هذا الرابط وتقدر تضبطه على توقبت مكة المكرمة FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## mody2oo5

اهلا بيك واعتذر ان اهلكت وقتك ولكني مبتدئ وحتي الان بعد فترة 6 شهور لم استطيع الالمام الجيد فعذرا 
اريد ان اعرف مامعني وما هي هذه النقاط :
1 - ملفات تنتهي بـ pht وما الاستفاده منها
2 - المتوسطات 
3- توليفات
ولك جزيل الشكر ..... :006:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلا بيك واعتذر ان اهلكت وقتك ولكني مبتدئ وحتي الان بعد فترة 6 شهور لم استطيع الالمام الجيد فعذرا 
> اريد ان اعرف مامعني وما هي هذه النقاط :
> 1 - ملفات تنتهي بـ pht وما الاستفاده منها  بصراحة انا مش عندى الامتداد ده وممكن يكون خاص ببرنامج صور ممكن فوتو شوب لكن مش متاكد 
> 2 - المتوسطات  
> هذه المشاركة بها شرح للمتوسط الحسابى https://forum.arabictrader.com/643741-40-post.html 
> 3- توليفات  التوليفة المقصود بيها مجموعة من المؤشرات مع بعض يتكون بيهم طريقة للمتاجرة وتسمى توليفة او توليفة من عدد من المتوسطات بقيم مختلف    ولك جزيل الشكر .....

 ولا يهمك ياغالى اسال براحتك الاجابات اعلاه

----------


## فهد159

السلام عليكم انا ضيف عليكم في المنتدى ويسعدني الانضمام لمنتداكم وعندي سوال مهم للكل كيف ارسم الفيبوناتشي وكيف اعتمد نقاط الدخول والخروج وكيف اعتمد قمة عن قمة وقاع عن قاع وهل بالضرورة كل يوم ارسمة ولا كفاية مرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم انا ضيف عليكم في المنتدى ويسعدني الانضمام لمنتداكم وعندي سوال مهم للكل كيف ارسم الفيبوناتشي وكيف اعتمد نقاط الدخول والخروج وكيف اعتمد قمة عن قمة وقاع عن قاع وهل بالضرورة كل يوم ارسمة ولا كفاية مرة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك معانا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
اليك هذا الموضوع اقراه جيدا وهيفيدك ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## أم طاهر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا اخوان اريد طريقة كيفة عمل المؤشر وسحبة على التشارت ومن ثم ادراح التمبلت على التشارت من اجل استخدامه على جميع العملات.. يعني للتوضيح اكثر... انا عملت مجموعة من المؤشرات واردت تثبيتها في الميتا تريدر ووضعها في التمبلت لكل استطيع العمل عليها على جميع العملات وتظهر على كل شارت.. بعد ان اكملتها على التشارت ...عملت الاتي chart+ template+save template ولكن للاسف كان دائما يظهر نفس التشارت على جميع الازواج.. اتمنى ان تكون وضحت الصورة ولو قليلا ... يعني ما اريده هو كيفية عمل مؤشرات مع بعضها ومن ثم وضعها في تمبلت واضافتها على الميتا تريدر.. من الاف الى الياء اذا امكن.

 السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل لقد أردت السؤال عن الباوند خاصة وأنني قد خسرت حسابي بالكامل منذ لحظة بسببه وذلك بسبب توصيات البروكر الذي أدخلني في عمليتين انتهت بإغلاق حسابي فهل تستطيع أن تساعدني بالتوصيات للباوند في حال قمت بفتح حسابي في هذه المرة ؟ وتقبل مني كل الشكر أختك 
المقهورة  أم طاهر  :Angry Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل لقد أردت السؤال عن الباوند خاصة وأنني قد خسرت حسابي بالكامل منذ لحظة بسببه وذلك بسبب توصيات البروكر الذي أدخلني في عمليتين انتهت بإغلاق حسابي فهل تستطيع أن تساعدني بالتوصيات للباوند في حال قمت بفتح حسابي في هذه المرة ؟ وتقبل مني كل الشكر أختك 
> المقهورة  أم طاهر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيكى ام طاهر فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله ربنا يعوضك خير
بالنسةب للتوصيات فانصحك بتوصيات اخونا المستحيل واخونا نديم الذكريات واخونا عاشق الذبذبة وان شاء الله تعوضي خسارتك

----------


## بي بي بي

[ من بداية الفترة الأوروبية إلا إنتهاء الفترة الأمريكية  ...  تقبل ودي[/quote]   بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم هذه هي المشاركة الأولى لي .... وبعد .... في الحقيقة منتداكم كنز .... واسمحوا لي أن أغترف منه  :Boxing:  السؤا ل: ممكن تحدديد الفترة الأوربية والفترة الأمريكية للتعامل؟ :Yikes3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> [ من بداية الفترة الأوروبية إلا إنتهاء الفترة الأمريكية  ...  تقبل ودي

   بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم هذه هي المشاركة الأولى لي .... وبعد .... في الحقيقة منتداكم كنز .... واسمحوا لي أن أغترف منه  :Boxing:  السؤا ل: ممكن تحدديد الفترة الأوربية والفترة الأمريكية للتعامل؟ :Yikes3: [/quote]  اهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
اليك رابط مواعيد افتتاح الاسواق  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

والله ما تقصر اخي سمير مع اخوانك  
هنيئا لك هذه النفسية الرفيعة وان شاء الله نقدر نرد جمايلك علينا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

سلام عليكم مجددا اخي سمير 
عندي مؤشر لرسم خطوط البايفوت بامتداد Mq4  
شلون ارفقه بالشارت على الميتاترايدر ؟؟  
احطه بملف الاندكيتور ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم مجددا اخي سمير 
> عندي مؤشر لرسم خطوط البايفوت بامتداد Mq4  
> شلون ارفقه بالشارت على الميتاترايدر ؟؟  
> احطه بملف الاندكيتور ؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تحطه فى فولدر المؤشرات وتعمل رستارت للبرنامج ستجده ان شاء الله موجودة فى قائمة المؤشرات

----------


## أحمد2

تحياتي استاذ سمير
هل يوجد عندك معلومات عن شركات الوساطة في فلسطين ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتي استاذ سمير
> هل يوجد عندك معلومات عن شركات الوساطة في فلسطين ؟؟

 للاسف لا
لكن الاخوة الفلسطينين هنا يقدروا يفيدوك فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد2

> للاسف لا  لكن الاخوة الفلسطينين هنا يقدروا يفيدوك فيها ان شاء الله

 جزيل الشكر استاذ سمير

----------


## ashrafkh

السلام عليكم اخ وليد ممكن سؤال
شو هو الاكسبيرت وقت الاخبار؟؟؟ .واذا كانت الشركه ما تعمل على الميتا ترادر هل ممكن انا اغير برنامج الشركه واصير اعمل على الميتا ترادر ؟؟؟؟ البرنامج هو عباره طريقه في حساب الارباح والخسائر بطريقه معينه واذا انا وضعت الاوردر على البرنامج هذا او هذا لنفس  الشركه رح اجيب نفس الارباح او الخسائر ف ليش امنع التداول وقت الاخبارعلى  برنامج معين مثل الميتا ترادر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ وليد ممكن سؤال
> شو هو الاكسبيرت وقت الاخبار؟؟؟ .واذا كانت الشركه ما تعمل على الميتا ترادر هل ممكن انا اغير برنامج الشركه واصير اعمل على الميتا ترادر ؟؟؟؟ البرنامج هو عباره طريقه في حساب الارباح والخسائر بطريقه معينه واذا انا وضعت الاوردر على البرنامج هذا او هذا لنفس  الشركه رح اجيب نفس الارباح او الخسائر ف ليش امنع التداول وقت الاخبارعلى  برنامج معين مثل الميتا ترادر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المنع بيكون سياسة شركة فلابد انه مادام هتشتغل على الاخبار يبقى لازم الشركة ميكونش فيها مانع لذلك
ولازم تكون شركة بدخل السوق عشان لاتكون مكسبك من خسارتها ويحدث مشكلة لحسابك

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...مشكورين على المجهود الرائع فى هذا المنتدى...أنا فوركسى جديد بس بورصجى قديم...وطبعا لا زلت أبدأ أنهل من المعرفة فى هذا المجال.... تحياتى لكم جميعا...  ياريت لو توضحولى إيه اللى المفروض أعمله بالنسبة لفتح الحساب وتحويل النقود من وإلى شركة الوساطة...يعنى على سبيل المثال أنا عندى حساب بالجنيه المصرى..بالطبع لابد وأن أفتح حساب فى البنك بالدولار أيضا...سليم...؟؟ وأيضا حساب فى شركة الوساطة...؟؟؟إيه تانى.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...مشكورين على المجهود الرائع فى هذا المنتدى...أنا فوركسى جديد بس بورصجى قديم...وطبعا لا زلت أبدأ أنهل من المعرفة فى هذا المجال.... تحياتى لكم جميعا...  ياريت لو توضحولى إيه اللى المفروض أعمله بالنسبة لفتح الحساب وتحويل النقود من وإلى شركة الوساطة...يعنى على سبيل المثال أنا عندى حساب بالجنيه المصرى..بالطبع لابد وأن أفتح حساب فى البنك بالدولار أيضا...سليم...؟؟ وأيضا حساب فى شركة الوساطة...؟؟؟إيه تانى.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى
بالنسبة لفتح الحساب 
1. طبعا حسابك لك بالنبك بالجنيه المصرى ويقبل تحويل منه بالدولار او الحساب بالدولار 
2. تشترك مع شركة وساطة محترمة وتفتح الحساب بها مع ارسال الاوراق المطلوبة لذلك
3. تحول الاموال عن طريق نموذج التحويل من البنك الذى فيه حسابك الشخصى 
4. يتم قبول تحويلك للحساب واصب لديك حساب فى الشركة 
بس خلاص

----------


## ahmedfouad

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى بالنسبة لفتح الحساب  1. طبعا حسابك لك بالنبك بالجنيه المصرى ويقبل تحويل منه بالدولار او الحساب بالدولار  2. تشترك مع شركة وساطة محترمة وتفتح الحساب بها مع ارسال الاوراق المطلوبة لذلك 3. تحول الاموال عن طريق نموذج التحويل من البنك الذى فيه حسابك الشخصى  4. يتم قبول تحويلك للحساب واصب لديك حساب فى الشركة  بس خلاص

 يا باشا مشكور على الرد...  طبعا السؤال اللى جاى دلوقتى ممكن تكون زهقت منه من كتر السؤال عليه...يا ترى ايه قائمة الشركات المحترمة ...؟؟ ويا ترى سعادتك سمعت عن MIGfx و Alpari..؟؟ أقدر أضمهم برضه للقائمة اللى إنت هاتدهالى...؟؟ وتحياتى ليك.. :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا باشا مشكور على الرد...  طبعا السؤال اللى جاى دلوقتى ممكن تكون زهقت منه من كتر السؤال عليه...يا ترى ايه قائمة الشركات المحترمة ...؟؟ ويا ترى سعادتك سمعت عن MIGfx و Alpari..؟؟ أقدر أضمهم برضه للقائمة اللى إنت هاتدهالى...؟؟ وتحياتى ليك..

 والله شركات الميتا تريدر لا افيدك فيهم لانى لم اجرب وخبرتى فيهم كلها من السمع وفى النهاية لن تجد شركة يتفق عليها الكل المهم يكون الاغلبية بيقولوا كويسة

----------


## ahmedfouad

لو أدائى جيد على الديمو بفضل الله...هل هذا مؤشر جيد على تأهلى للعمل على حساب حقيقى..؟؟ وما هى الفترة المناسبة للعمل على الديمو قبل التأهل للعمل على الحقيقى....؟؟ وهل هناك فرق بين الديمو والحقيقى غير أنه نقود غير حقيقية...؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو أدائى جيد على الديمو بفضل الله...هل هذا مؤشر جيد على تأهلى للعمل على حساب حقيقى..؟؟ وما هى الفترة المناسبة للعمل على الديمو قبل التأهل للعمل على الحقيقى....؟؟ وهل هناك فرق بين الديمو والحقيقى غير أنه نقود غير حقيقية...؟؟؟

 بالنسبة للفترة تختلف من شخص لاخر وحسب كل واحد واستيعابه لكن اجمالا لا تقل عن 6 اشهر 
بالنسبة للاختلاف بين الديمو الحقيقى فهو النفسية قد تكون غير صبور على الربح وتصبر على الخسارة وقد لما ترى السالب فى حسابك تتاثر بيها 
لذلك المناسب ان تعمل الاتى
1. ان تتقن طريقة المتاجرة جيد جدا وتجربتها فترة مناسبة لاتقل عن 3 اشهر
2. ان تتقن الادارة المالية جدا جدا جدا 
3. تبدا الحساب الحقيقى باقل مبلغ تستطيع ان تبدا به ويكون مناسب لطريقة المتاجرة 
4. عندما تبدا الارباح على الحقيقى بمستوى ثابت تقدر بعدها تفكر تزود حسابك ان شاء الله 
تقبل ودى

----------


## asad2008

كيف يتم احتساب ورسم خط البايفوت ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يتم احتساب ورسم خط البايفوت ؟

 البايفوت بيكون الهاى + اللو + الاغلاق على 3 
وللتسهيل هو له مؤشر بيرسمه اتوماتيك مع بداية كل يوم

----------


## AbuUsama

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا متداول جديد
غالبا أتداول في النفط السائل والـ يورو/دولار 
سمعت عن تصحيحات فيوبانشي .. أظن أن الاسم صحيح
لكني لا أعرف كيف ترسم وكيفية الاستفادة منها.. قريت مقالات عنها بس مافهمت شو بدي قسم وكل شقد بحط خط
ممكن تشرحولي
جزاكم الله كل خير
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا متداول جديد
> غالبا أتداول في النفط السائل والـ يورو/دولار 
> سمعت عن تصحيحات فيوبانشي .. أظن أن الاسم صحيح
> لكني لا أعرف كيف ترسم وكيفية الاستفادة منها.. قريت مقالات عنها بس مافهمت شو بدي قسم وكل شقد بحط خط
> ممكن تشرحولي
> جزاكم الله كل خير
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى  وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
اليك بعض الروابط المهمة عن الفايبوناتشى وشرحها وان شاء الله تستفيد منها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11492.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13741.html

----------


## مصطفى شاهين

عندي استفسار 
1- هل هناك كتب او مقالات تشرح سلوك العمله وعلى الاخص زوج الباوند دولار  2- كيف استفيد من التحليل الإخباري بالإضافة إلى استراتيجية القاهرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي استفسار 
> 1- هل هناك كتب او مقالات تشرح سلوك العمله وعلى الاخص زوج الباوند دولار  2- كيف استفيد من التحليل الإخباري بالإضافة إلى استراتيجية القاهرة

 سلوك العملة دى خبرة منك بحركة كل عملة ودى محتاج منك شوية ممارسة واجمالا الباوند دولار بيحترم الكامريلا وممكن تقدر تحدد وجهته منها يوميا 
بالنسبة للاخبار ابعد فقط عن الاخبار القوية ولا تهتم بعد ذلك للاخبار واشتغل بطريقة القاهرة عادى

----------


## أبو مشعل

> سلوك العملة دى خبرة منك بحركة كل عملة ودى محتاج منك شوية ممارسة واجمالا الباوند دولار بيحترم الكامريلا وممكن تقدر تحدد وجهته منها يوميا  بالنسبة للاخبار ابعد فقط عن الاخبار القوية ولا تهتم بعد ذلك للاخبار واشتغل بطريقة القاهرة عادى

 تسلم يا غالي على المجهود الذي تقوم به   بس لو سمحت اطلب منك طلب صغير اريد اتعلم الكاميرلا من الصفر الى الاحتراف   يا ريت تدلني من وين ابدأ  ولك الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... إيه طريقة أقل مصاريف للإيداع فى والسحب من حساب الوساطة.....؟؟؟ أنا أسمع أنه بيبقى فيه مصاريف حوالة وحاجات من هذا القبيل...وبرضه أسمع عن شركات إيداع وسحب برجاء مثل : moneybookers وغيرها كثي....برجاء الإفادة بالتفصيل بخطوات عملية للتنفيذ...؟؟ مع تحياتى...

----------


## مصطفى شاهين

> سلوك العملة دى خبرة منك بحركة كل عملة ودى محتاج منك شوية ممارسة واجمالا الباوند دولار بيحترم الكامريلا وممكن تقدر تحدد وجهته منها يوميا 
> بالنسبة للاخبار ابعد فقط عن الاخبار القوية ولا تهتم بعد ذلك للاخبار واشتغل بطريقة القاهرة عادى

 شكراً استاذنا سمير صيام على الرد ودا شرف كبير لينا   :Asvc:   :Asvc:   :Asvc:

----------


## ahmedfouad

[quote=ahmedfouad;753332]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... إيه طريقة أقل مصاريف للإيداع فى والسحب من حساب الوساطة.....؟؟؟ أنا أسمع أنه بيبقى فيه مصاريف حوالة وحاجات من هذا القبيل...وبرضه أسمع عن شركات إيداع وسحب مثل : moneybookers وغيرها كثير....برجاء الإفادة بالتفصيل بخطوات عملية للتنفيذ...؟؟ مع تحياتى...

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم يا غالي على المجهود الذي تقوم به   بس لو سمحت اطلب منك طلب صغير اريد اتعلم الكاميرلا من الصفر الى الاحتراف   يا ريت تدلني من وين ابدأ  ولك الشكر والتقدير

  اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t20728.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6725.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله... إيه طريقة أقل مصاريف للإيداع فى والسحب من حساب الوساطة.....؟؟؟ أنا أسمع أنه بيبقى فيه مصاريف حوالة وحاجات من هذا القبيل...وبرضه أسمع عن شركات إيداع وسحب برجاء مثل : moneybookers وغيرها كثي....برجاء الإفادة بالتفصيل بخطوات عملية للتنفيذ...؟؟ مع تحياتى...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افضل وسيلة والآمن هى التحويل البنكى 
اما شركات moneybookers فليس لى خبرة بالتعامل معها

----------


## samer20

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اسمحلوي بهذه المداخلة انا مبتدا في الفوركس قرات الكثير وجربة استراتيجيات الكثير في بعض الاحيان اشعر انني لا افقه شيئ (يعني في جميع النواحي تضربها شمال تيجيك يمين) واحيان اشعر انني ملك الفوركس  يعني افكار مشتته  هل كل من في هذا العالم يشعرون بنفس الشعور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يوجد كتاب او  طريقة او استراتيجية او..... يستطيع المتداول ترتيب افكاره من خلاله!!!!!!!!!!! 
جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخواني اسمحلوي بهذه المداخلة انا مبتدا في الفوركس قرات الكثير وجربة استراتيجيات الكثير في بعض الاحيان اشعر انني لا افقه شيئ (يعني في جميع النواحي تضربها شمال تيجيك يمين) واحيان اشعر انني ملك الفوركس  يعني افكار مشتته  هل كل من في هذا العالم يشعرون بنفس الشعور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل يوجد كتاب او  طريقة او استراتيجية او..... يستطيع المتداول ترتيب افكاره من خلاله!!!!!!!!!!! 
> جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بتعلم التحليل الفنى جيدا وهو سيكون مساعد قوى لك فى اى قرار حتى لو اتبعت اى استراتيجية اخرى

----------


## المحب للإسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ما هو البايفوت

----------


## أرجوان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    ما هو البايفوت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هي خطوط دعم ومقاومه إتفضل: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html بالتوفيق إن شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ما هو البايفوت

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هي خطوط دعم ومقاومه إتفضل: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17372.html بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فى اختنا ارجوان واضيف فقط عليها انها دعوم ومقاومات رقمية

----------


## hamod

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندما اتاجر ب يورو / دولار متلا . هل هدا يعني اني استطيع بيع اليوروفقط ولا استطيع بيع الدولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندما اتاجر ب يورو / دولار متلا . هل هدا يعني اني استطيع بيع اليوروفقط ولا استطيع بيع الدولار

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عندما تتاجر باليورو دولار متوفر لك الاختيارين
بيع اليورو ويتمثل فى بيع اليورو دولار
بيع الدولار ويتمثل فى شراء اليورو دولار 
تقبل ودى

----------


## zaki ahsraf

انا عضو جديد وصديق لى عرفنى على المنتدى هنا واتمنى تساعدونى 
انا كنت عايز اعرف كل شىء بخصوص السحب من اف اكسول  
يعنى انا دلوقتى عايز احول مبلغ معين ازاى؟؟ وايه الخطوات اللى لازم اعملها 
يعنى من اول ضغطة الماوس لحد البنك ..  :Hands:  
وسؤال كمان لو البنك اللى هحول عليه ممكن اعمل فيزا ليا فيه واحول عليها على طول بدل من اجراءات التحويل  
ياريت تساعدونى لان اللى ارسل المبلغ لحسابى هو مدير حسابات وكنت عايز اعرف كل شىء عن التحويل  
جزيتم خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عضو جديد وصديق لى عرفنى على المنتدى هنا واتمنى تساعدونى 
> انا كنت عايز اعرف كل شىء بخصوص السحب من اف اكسول  
> يعنى انا دلوقتى عايز احول مبلغ معين ازاى؟؟ وايه الخطوات اللى لازم اعملها 
> يعنى من اول ضغطة الماوس لحد البنك ..  
> وسؤال كمان لو البنك اللى هحول عليه ممكن اعمل فيزا ليا فيه واحول عليها على طول بدل من اجراءات التحويل  
> ياريت تساعدونى لان اللى ارسل المبلغ لحسابى هو مدير حسابات وكنت عايز اعرف كل شىء عن التحويل  
> جزيتم خيرا

 اهلا ببك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
لكن خدها نصيحة منى حتى انت لو لم تعرف شئ عن العملات واعطيت فلوسك لمدير حسابات لابد ان تعرف على الاقل الاساسيات حتى تعرف الامور كيف تسير 
بالنسبة للبنك
اولا تفتح حساب بنكى فى بلدك وتودع فلوسك فيه
ثانيا تسجل مع افكسول عن طريق هذا الرابط  المتداول العربي تجارة عملات و سوق الفوركس و تداول بورصة العملات 
وسيتم المتابعة معك من فريق المتداول العربى لاتمام تسجيلك وارسال اوراقك وامضاء نموذج الغاء الفوائد حتى تتم انهاء التسجيل
ثالثا تعتمد افكسول اوراقك وترسل لك بيانات التحويل 
رابعا تذهب الى البنك وتقوم بعمل تحويل بنكى الى افكسول حسب بيانات التحويل التى تم ارسالها لك
خامسا وصول الاموال الى حسابك وترسل لك الشركة بيانات الدخول على حسابك 
بالنسبة للفيزا المدفوعة مقدما تم ايقاف التعامل بها لكن ممكن ترسل عن طريق الفيزا العادية
لكن السحب سيكون عن طريق التحويل البنكى 
ارجو ان اكون افدتك 
تقبل ودى

----------


## zaki ahsraf

> اهلا ببك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
> لكن خدها نصيحة منى حتى انت لو لم تعرف شئ عن العملات واعطيت فلوسك لمدير حسابات لابد ان تعرف على الاقل الاساسيات حتى تعرف الامور كيف تسير 
> بالنسبة للبنك
> اولا تفتح حساب بنكى فى بلدك وتودع فلوسك فيه
> ثانيا تسجل مع افكسول عن طريق هذا الرابط  المتداول العربي تجارة عملات و سوق الفوركس و تداول بورصة العملات 
> وسيتم المتابعة معك من فريق المتداول العربى لاتمام تسجيلك وارسال اوراقك وامضاء نموذج الغاء الفوائد حتى تتم انهاء التسجيل
> ثالثا تعتمد افكسول اوراقك وترسل لك بيانات التحويل 
> رابعا تذهب الى البنك وتقوم بعمل تحويل بنكى الى افكسول حسب بيانات التحويل التى تم ارسالها لك
> خامسا وصول الاموال الى حسابك وترسل لك الشركة بيانات الدخول على حسابك 
> ...

 بدأت افهم يعنى ورقه الحساب هترسل لى واعملها سكان عشان امضيها اوك  
طيب بعد ما اروح للبنك اعطيه الورقه ولا ايه؟؟ واقوله عايز اعمل تحويل طيب عنوان الشركه ايه بالظبط؟؟ 
والسحب ايضا بيكون من داخل البنك؟ 
واسف تعبتك معايا بس اللى فاتح لى الحساب هو ثقه بس للاسف هو مش تبع المتداول بس عشان الفوائد هفتح حساب جديد معاكو ان شاء الله

----------


## termanatore

استفساري عن شركه تقدم التوصيات عن طريق برنامج تتم المتابعه عن طريقه ولا تكون اهداف كبيره حيث اني بعد البحث وجدت برنامج dash board 
فما رايكم فيه او غيره ان وجد
واتمنى ان اجد الاجابه الشافيه هنا

----------


## hamod

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ادا اردت فتح حساب حقيقي مع افكسول ماهو اقل مبلغ يمكن ان اتاجر به مع هده الشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> بدأت افهم يعنى ورقه الحساب هترسل لى واعملها سكان عشان امضيها اوك  
> طيب بعد ما اروح للبنك اعطيه الورقه ولا ايه؟؟ واقوله عايز اعمل تحويل طيب عنوان الشركه ايه بالظبط؟؟ 
> والسحب ايضا بيكون من داخل البنك؟ 
> واسف تعبتك معايا بس اللى فاتح لى الحساب هو ثقه بس للاسف هو مش تبع المتداول بس عشان الفوائد هفتح حساب جديد معاكو ان شاء الله

 نماذج الحساب تطبعها وتمضيها وترسلها تانى للمتداول العربى
البنك بتحول منه بنموذج تحويل بنكى يعنى استمارة بنكية عنده مش عند الشركة كل ما فى الامر هتاخد البيانات معاك فى ورقة عشان تديها لموظف البنك يحول عليها 
والسحب بيكون بنموذج من الشركة بتحولك الفلوس على البنك فى بلدك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استفساري عن شركه تقدم التوصيات عن طريق برنامج تتم المتابعه عن طريقه ولا تكون اهداف كبيره حيث اني بعد البحث وجدت برنامج dash board 
> فما رايكم فيه او غيره ان وجد
> واتمنى ان اجد الاجابه الشافيه هنا

 بصراحة لا انصحك باى من هذه البرامج فلم تثبت نجاحها بالمرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ادا اردت فتح حساب حقيقي مع افكسول ماهو اقل مبلغ يمكن ان اتاجر به مع هده الشركة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اقل مبلغ هو 250 دولار ان شاء الله

----------


## hamod

طيب انا اريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي لدى الشركة ممكن اخي لو سمحت توضحلي الطريقة وياريت تقولي الحساب ب250 دولار عادي ولا مصغر وكم نسبة المضاعفه وهل الشركة تستخدم برنامج الميتارادير ..  ارجو ان لااكون اتقلت عليك اخي سمير مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي في انتظار الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب انا اريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي لدى الشركة ممكن اخي لو سمحت توضحلي الطريقة وياريت تقولي الحساب ب250 دولار عادي ولا مصغر وكم نسبة المضاعفه وهل الشركة تستخدم برنامج الميتارادير ..  ارجو ان لااكون اتقلت عليك اخي سمير مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي في انتظار الرد

 فتح حساب حقيقى يكون عن طريق هذا الرابط وتتبع التعليمات  المتداول العربي تجارة عملات و سوق الفوركس و تداول بورصة العملات 
طبعا الحساب هيكون مينى لان العادى بيبدا ب 2000 دولار
مش عارف المضاعفة دى ايه اللى تقصدها لو تقصد الرافعة الرافعات كلها متوفرة مافيش مشكلة
حاليا الشركة لا تسخدم الميتاتريدر 
واهلا بيك دايما

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله أولا  والشكر له 
و ألف مبروك النجاح والتقدم للاخوة المشرفين على المنتدى ومبروك للاعضاء على النتائج يلي بتحققها استرتيجيات الخبراء مثل الاستاذ الاخ ابو تركي الثبتي 
بس الظاهر يا أخ أبو عاصم انو التقدم في هذا المنتدى وصل الى حد رائع ومميز وصنع  الكثير  من  الخبراء  الى حد  انه  المبتدئين وانا  واحد منهم  أصبحنا نتلقى الاومر  فقط  ومش عارف متى راح نتعلم ونصير نبتكر استراتيجيات 
انا بشكر كل الأخوة يلي بضعوا الاستراتيجيات بس احنا (المبتدئين) بنتمنا انا نتعلم كيف تصنع هذه الاستراتيجيات ونصير نشارك اخوانا و معلمينا الخبراء 
من حوالي شهر و أكثر وانا بدخل على قاعة الفصول التدربيبية وبستنى تفتح دورة للمبتدئين في اساسيات التحليل الفني و كل الدورات يلي فاتحة بتكون خاص 
وبتنمى يا أبو أخ أبو عاصم انكم لا تنسونا 
وبنكون شاكرين الك وللادارة على المجهود يلي بتبذلوه  (هذا موضوع كتبته بقسم الشكاوي بس للاسف ما لقيت رد لا من ابو عاصم ولا من الاخوة المشرفين بتنمى اخ سمير صيام انو لا تنسونا احنا المبتدئين ) *

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الحمد لله أولا  والشكر له 
> و ألف مبروك النجاح والتقدم للاخوة المشرفين على المنتدى ومبروك للاعضاء على النتائج يلي بتحققها استرتيجيات الخبراء مثل الاستاذ الاخ ابو تركي الثبتي 
> بس الظاهر يا أخ أبو عاصم انو التقدم في هذا المنتدى وصل الى حد رائع ومميز وصنع  الكثير  من  الخبراء  الى حد  انه  المبتدئين وانا  واحد منهم  أصبحنا نتلقى الاومر  فقط  ومش عارف متى راح نتعلم ونصير نبتكر استراتيجيات 
> انا بشكر كل الأخوة يلي بضعوا الاستراتيجيات بس احنا (المبتدئين) بنتمنا انا نتعلم كيف تصنع هذه الاستراتيجيات ونصير نشارك اخوانا و معلمينا الخبراء 
> من حوالي شهر و أكثر وانا بدخل على قاعة الفصول التدربيبية وبستنى تفتح دورة للمبتدئين في اساسيات التحليل الفني و كل الدورات يلي فاتحة بتكون خاص 
> وبتنمى يا أبو أخ أبو عاصم انكم لا تنسونا 
> وبنكون شاكرين الك وللادارة على المجهود يلي بتبذلوه  (هذا موضوع كتبته بقسم الشكاوي بس للاسف ما لقيت رد لا من ابو عاصم ولا من الاخوة المشرفين بتنمى اخ سمير صيام انو لا تنسونا احنا المبتدئين ) *

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم 
المنتدى ملئ بالمواضيع التعليمية ومين قال اننا ننساهم 
بالنسبة للاكاديمية فهى خاصة فقط بالمتدربين ويمكنك الاشتراك فيها عند اعلان الدورة القادمة ان شاء الله
وعندما تتعلم الاساسيات والمنتدى ملئ بها عندها تستطيع عمل استراتيجية خاصة بك بدون الحاجة لاحد 
تقبل ودى

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

شكرا الك  للرد  أخ ابو صيام  بس  كل الدورات الحلية مغلقة   متى  راح تفتحو دورة جديدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا الك  للرد  أخ ابو صيام  بس  كل الدورات الحلية مغلقة   متى  راح تفتحو دورة جديدة

 سيتم الاعلان عنها ان شاء الله

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

انشاء الله      و نحن في الانتظار

----------


## فادي الرفاعي

أخي العزيز 
سؤالي عن ما يسمى expert adviser و برامج التداول الالي auto trading  و هل هي موثوقه و هل هي متداوله ويسمح باستخدامها في شركات المتاجره وذلك في البلاد العربيه و خاصه الاردن و اذا كانت غير مفعله في برنامج تداول معين أيكون ذلك من الشركه بالاردن او اي بلد عربي ام انها من نفس الشركه الاصل في بلادها    وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ   لا اله الا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين كم هو جميل ان نكون واقعيين..وكم هو جميل ان نتحدى واقعنا الذي نعيش..والاجمل من ذلك كله ان نبني لانفسنا كيانا يعترف به الجميع سأل الممكن المستحيل:اين تقيم..!!!فأجاب في احلام العاجزين  *أحببت توقيع الاخ المستحيل فأردت ترديده .. بارك الله فيك وفيما تقدمه لإخوانك دون ثمن سوا دعائنا لك*  بارك الله فيكم جميعا ..  أحببت المنتدى لكثرة ذكر الخالق فيه و بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي العزيز 
> سؤالي عن ما يسمى expert adviser و برامج التداول الالي auto trading  و هل هي موثوقه و هل هي متداوله ويسمح باستخدامها في شركات المتاجره وذلك في البلاد العربيه و خاصه الاردن و اذا كانت غير مفعله في برنامج تداول معين أيكون ذلك من الشركه بالاردن او اي بلد عربي ام انها من نفس الشركه الاصل في بلادها

 الاكسبيرتات هى طريقة مبرمجة لتتاجر اليا بدلا منك وفيها الناجح والفاشل وتقدر تسال فى منتدى الاكسبيرتات فى اى شئ يخص الاكسبيرتات وهم هيفيبدوك ان شاء الله 
اما شركات المتاجرة فالافضل لك شركات تكون موثوقة ومسجلة فى NFA

----------


## nabil_thalji

الدولار الى اين ؟ يا خوان هل من ترند واضح ؟

----------


## المحب للإسلام

أرجو المساعدة  أنا مبتدىء  أنا أخذت aud/usd بيع من يوم الجمعة الماضي 9616. ولم أضع له وقف خسارة وانشغلت ولم استطع متابعة الصفقة وأغلاقها وهو الآن كما ترون  هل أخرج بهذه الخسارة أم أصبر فربما ينزل ويقلل الخسارة  وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرجو المساعدة  أنا مبتدىء  أنا أخذت aud/usd بيع من يوم الجمعة الماضي 9616. ولم أضع له وقف خسارة وانشغلت ولم استطع متابعة الصفقة وأغلاقها وهو الآن كما ترون  هل أخرج بهذه الخسارة أم أصبر فربما ينزل ويقلل الخسارة  وشكرا

 للاسف لا اراه الا صاعدا حتى الان فالافضل ضع استوب فى المكان الذى تسمح لك ادارتك المالية
وانت ونصيبك

----------


## ابداعي

السلام عليكم .. 
 ما هو الفرق بين فتح حساب مصغر مثال 250 دولار .. وفتح حساب عادي مثال 2000 دولار .. وما هو الفرق بين الربح والخسارة في كليهما ؟ الا استطيع مثلا ان اجني ارباحا بحساب ال 250 كما هو حال الربح في ال 2000 ؟ 
 مع الشكر الجزيل ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم .. 
>  ما هو الفرق بين فتح حساب مصغر مثال 250 دولار .. وفتح حساب عادي مثال 2000 دولار .. وما هو الفرق بين الربح والخسارة في كليهما ؟ الا استطيع مثلا ان اجني ارباحا بحساب ال 250 كما هو حال الربح في ال 2000 ؟ 
>  مع الشكر الجزيل ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك معانا فى المتداول العربى
بالنسبة لسؤالك الفرق نسبة وتناسب
وحسب دخولك بالادارة المالية يعنى لو دخلت ب 5% من قيمة الحساب ستكون عدد عقودك فى الحساب 2000 دولار اعلى من الحساب اللى ب 500 دولار وبالتالى الربح اعلى والخسارة اكتر لكنها فى النهاية نسبة وتناسب

----------


## فادي الرفاعي

سؤال مهم يحتاج الى رد ... 
التعامل بالذهب هل هو حرام ام ماذا ولما لا نرى اي توصيات ولا تعليقات عليه ؟؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح لاهميه الموضوع 
و جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال مهم يحتاج الى رد ... 
> التعامل بالذهب هل هو حرام ام ماذا ولما لا نرى اي توصيات ولا تعليقات عليه ؟؟؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح لاهميه الموضوع 
> و جزاكم الله الف خير

 اتفضل  سؤال من بنك دبي الإسلامي عن موضوع المتاجرة في الذهب والمعادن عن طريق الاتحاد الدولي للبنوك الإسلامية

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال مهم يحتاج الى رد ... 
> التعامل بالذهب هل هو حرام ام ماذا ولما لا نرى اي توصيات ولا تعليقات عليه ؟؟؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح لاهميه الموضوع 
> و جزاكم الله الف خير

  

> اتفضل  سؤال من بنك دبي الإسلامي عن موضوع المتاجرة في الذهب والمعادن عن طريق الاتحاد الدولي للبنوك الإسلامية

  والمشاركة دى هتفيدك ايضا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/509928-15-post.html

----------


## محمد معمو

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي هو ماهو الهدج ؟؟ 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الصاعقة

الهيدج: فتح صفقتين متعاكستين بنفس الزوج
مثال:.
زوج الباوند دولار
تفتح صفقتين شراء وبيع في نفس الوقت وعندما يرتفع احدهما تعززه بصفقة اخرى وهكذا....
انتبه! الهيدج سم قاتل لمن لا يعرف التعامل معه

----------


## محمد معمو

> الهيدج: فتح صفقتين متعاكستين بنفس الزوج
> مثال:.
> زوج الباوند دولار
> تفتح صفقتين شراء وبيع في نفس الوقت وعندما يرتفع احدهما تعززه بصفقة اخرى وهكذا....
> انتبه! الهيدج سم قاتل لمن لا يعرف التعامل معه

   جميييييييييل بارك الله فيك .. وبصراحة أنا لن أستخدمه ما دام أنه سم قاتل .. ومشكووووور عالنصيحة

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم استاذ سميرصيام لقد وفقتى الله وفتحت حساب مصغر فى fxsolممكن اعرف ايه انسب رافعة مالية لى وممكن ادخل بكام عقدفى الصفقة  .   سؤال اخير اين استاذ احمد حنفى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سميرصيام لقد وفقتى الله وفتحت حساب مصغر فى fxsolممكن اعرف ايه انسب رافعة مالية لى وممكن ادخل بكام عقدفى الصفقة  .   سؤال اخير اين استاذ احمد حنفى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
استاذ احمد حنفى بيطل علينا من وقت لاخر  
بالنسبة للحساب فافضل رافعة هى 1:100 لانها تمنعك من الطمع
بالنسبة للدخول بكام عقدك احسبها بنفسك خلى المخاطرة لكل صفقة لا تتعدى 2%
يعنى لو حسابك 500 دولار يبقى لاتخسر فى الصفقة الواحدة اكتر من 10 دولار
وبناء على الصفقة وحسب الاستوب تحدد العقود
طبعا انصحك يكون الحساب ميكرو وبالتالى عشان تخسر 10 دولار ولو قلنا الصفقة الاستوب 50
يبقى ممكن تدخل بعقدين على اساس 2*50=100 نقطة ميكرو = 10 دولار 
تقبل ودى

----------


## princ71

شكراااااااااااااا   استاذ سمير

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستاذى العزيز سمير  
هذه أول مشاركة لى بالرغم من أنى متابع المنتدى بصفة دورية منذ فترة طويلة وتعلمت الكثير من المنتدى ومن حضرتك ومن الأخوة الأفاضل  ومتابع للكثير من المواضيع من خلف الستار لكى أتعلم وإشتركت منذ فترة بسيطة بشركة فكسول سؤالى يا أستاذ سمير كيف أقوم بإستخدام المؤشرات والتمبلت  والتى كثيرا يرفقها الأخوة الافاضل وذلك عن طريق البرنامج الخاص بالرسوم البيانية الخاصة بشركة فكسول وما هو التمبلت وإسمحلى أن أقدم شكرى لك لما كل ما تعلمته منك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أستاذى العزيز سمير  
> هذه أول مشاركة لى بالرغم من أنى متابع المنتدى بصفة دورية منذ فترة طويلة وتعلمت الكثير من المنتدى ومن حضرتك ومن الأخوة الأفاضل  ومتابع للكثير من المواضيع من خلف الستار لكى أتعلم وإشتركت منذ فترة بسيطة بشركة فكسول سؤالى يا أستاذ سمير كيف أقوم بإستخدام المؤشرات والتمبلت  والتى كثيرا يرفقها الأخوة الافاضل وذلك عن طريق البرنامج الخاص بالرسوم البيانية الخاصة بشركة فكسول وما هو التمبلت وإسمحلى أن أقدم شكرى لك لما كل ما تعلمته منك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ولا شكر على واجب
بالنسبة للتمبات هو تخزين المؤشرات اللى موجودة على الشارت بحيث كل مرة عايز تحط نفس المؤشرات يكون بكل سهولة بدلا من وضع المؤشرات وتوفير للوقت
بالنسبة للمؤشرات والتمبلت لا يتم استخدامهم فى افكسول فهو خاص بنفسه ومؤشراته ولكن المؤشرات والتمبلت تقدر تستخدم على برامج الميتا العادية  
تقبل ودى

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ سمير سأقوم بإستخدام برنامج الميتا تريدر لأى شركة وساطه للإستفادة من المؤشرات المرفقه ومحاولة تطبيق النتائج على برنامج فكسول ولكن مازلت لاأعرف كيف أقوم بإستخدامها على الميتا تريدر وأسف على الإلحاح وإن كان طمعا فى كرمكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا أستاذ سمير سأقوم بإستخدام برنامج الميتا تريدر لأى شركة وساطه للإستفادة من المؤشرات المرفقه ومحاولة تطبيق النتائج على برنامج فكسول ولكن مازلت لاأعرف كيف أقوم بإستخدامها على الميتا تريدر وأسف على الإلحاح وإن كان طمعا فى كرمكم

 ده شرح للميتاتريدر وان شاء الله يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا جزيلا أستاذ سمير سأقوم بإستخدام برنامج الميتا تريدر لأى شركة وساطه للإستفادة من المؤشرات المرفقه ومحاولة تطبيق النتائج على برنامج فكسول ولكن مازلت لاأعرف كيف أقوم بإستخدامها على الميتا تريدر وأسف على الإلحاح وإن كان طمعا فى كرمكم

  أخي الكريم   هذا الكرم ليس غريبا على الاستاذ سمير   عموما   نزل برنامج الميتاتريدر من هذا الرابط   http://www.altrade.co.uk/arabic/  واطلع على هذا الرابط , فيه معلومات قيمة عن استخدام الميتا تريدر 4  موسوعة الميتا تريدر   وفقك الله

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

أخى الكريم عبد الكريم 
من متابعتى للمنتدى ومن خلال سرعة الرد يتأكد لى قولك وإسمح لى أن اوجه لك شكرى لردك الكريم واحب أن أحييك على مجهودك بصفتى تلميذ من تلاميذ ورشتك وإن كان عن بعد

----------


## hadder

اخواني هل نستطيع الاكتفاء بخطوط الدعم والمقاومة والترند كاستراتيجية ناجحة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخواني هل نستطيع الاكتفاء بخطوط الدعم والمقاومة والترند كاستراتيجية ناجحة

  ارد عليك وطبعا ننتظر معاك راي الخبراء   الدعوم والمقاوات والترندات هي لب التحليل الفني   تابع أخي استراتيجية الترند المكسور لسلاحف المليون   فهم يستخدمون هذه الادوات مع اضافة بعض المؤشرات   وننتظر راي الخبراء    :Eh S(7):

----------


## tifanytomato

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ممكن اعرف ارسم خط البايفوت اليومى على برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 ازاى وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> ممكن اعرف ارسم خط البايفوت اليومى على برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 ازاى وجزاكم الله كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الرسم بيكون عن طريق المؤشر الخاص بالبايفوت اليومى ويتحدث يوميا تلقائيا 
وموجود فى المرفقات

----------


## tifanytomato

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد معمو

سؤال للإدارة وأهل الخبرة .. بخصوص FXOL
أنا من سوريا ولدي أقارب في دولة الكويت هل بإمكاني فتح حساب عن طريق أحدهم وإدارة حسابي من هنا من سوريا ؟؟
ثانيا إذا كان ذلك غير ممكن .. هل يوجد شركة مضمونة (برنامج تداول يدعم اللغة العربية) ورأس مال صغير .. مع الشرح رجاء ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال للإدارة وأهل الخبرة .. بخصوص FXOL
> أنا من سوريا ولدي أقارب في دولة الكويت هل بإمكاني فتح حساب عن طريق أحدهم وإدارة حسابي من هنا من سوريا ؟؟
> ثانيا إذا كان ذلك غير ممكن .. هل يوجد شركة مضمونة (برنامج تداول يدعم اللغة العربية) ورأس مال صغير .. مع الشرح رجاء ؟؟؟

 يمكنك فتح حساب فى افكسول لكن لن يكون باسمك لانك بسوريا  
بالنسةب لاى شركة اخرى فالشركات الغير امريكية ستجد مواضيع كثير عنها بين مذم ومابين مادح فاقرا على مهلك ولا تتعجل

----------


## محمد معمو

أشكرك أخي (( سمير صيام ))
لكن هل يمكنني إدارة الحساب من سوريا ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أشكرك أخي (( سمير صيام ))
> لكن هل يمكنني إدارة الحساب من سوريا ؟؟

 مش عارف والله لو عرفوا الاى بى من سوريا هيبقى عادى ام لا
ممكن تسال سؤالك فى الموضوع المثبت فى المنتدى العام الخاص بخدمة العلماء وممكن يفيدوك ان شاء الله

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

سلام عليكم اخواني  
حبيت اعرف اكثر عن شموع الانعكاس كيف اميزها وماهي قوتها ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سلام عليكم اخواني  
> حبيت اعرف اكثر عن شموع الانعكاس كيف اميزها وماهي قوتها ؟؟

   تفضل أخي   دراسه فنية فى ((الشموع اليابانية فى سوق العملات ))   بالتوفيق    :Eh S(7):

----------


## chehab

الأخوان الكرام
موضوع=== غيرنا خط النت-- و لم تعد تفتع معي  ف اكس سوليوشن ج ت اس برو
اتصلت بهم عن طريق التشات--- و لسؤ الحظ طلعلي واحد صرت انا علمو--- لم يفيدني بشيء
-----------------------
فقلت ليس لي سوى اصحاب الخبرة من امثالكم
-------------------------------------------------------
لا مشاكل مع فتح بقية البرامج---- 
والآن اعمل على اف اكس سوتيوشن وب
--------------------------------------------
اذا وجدتم سؤالي في غير موقعه المناسب--- ارجو اعطائي اسم المكان المناسب لمثل هذه المشاكل
شكري لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الأخوان الكرام
> موضوع=== غيرنا خط النت-- و لم تعد تفتع معي ف اكس سوليوشن ج ت اس برو
> اتصلت بهم عن طريق التشات--- و لسؤ الحظ طلعلي واحد صرت انا علمو--- لم يفيدني بشيء
> -----------------------
> فقلت ليس لي سوى اصحاب الخبرة من امثالكم
> -------------------------------------------------------
> لا مشاكل مع فتح بقية البرامج---- 
> والآن اعمل على اف اكس سوتيوشن وب
> --------------------------------------------
> ...

  أخي الكريم شهاب   عليك بهذا الرابط   الأسئلة الشائعة والمتكررة لخدمات الحسابات ( تحديث مستمر )   بالتوفيق    :Eh S(7):

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

شكرا اخي عبد الكريم ما قصرت حبيبي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ehabsam

ما رائيكم فى تحليل الارقام فقد دون التحليل البيانى فانا اعتمد عليه والحمد لله ناجح حتى الان :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رائيكم فى تحليل الارقام فقد دون التحليل البيانى فانا اعتمد عليه والحمد لله ناجح حتى الان

 مادام ناجح معاك فماذا تتوقع الرد  
سر على بركة الله

----------


## hadder

اخواني اريد ان افهم تاثير الفائدة البنكية على سعر العملة حسب علمي ان لكل بنك نوعين من الفوائد فوائد للايداعات يستفاد منها المودع في البنك وفوائد على القروض يستفاد منها البنك مقابل المبلغ الذي اعطاه للعميل السؤال الان عندما يخفض الفيدرالي سعر الفائدة هل معنى ذالك انه خفض كلا النوعين السابقين ام احدهما وهذا التخفيض هل يؤدي الى رفع سعر صرف العملة مقابل بقية العملات ام انخفاضه وتحياتي

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ محمد حنفي و زادك الله خيرا و علما و فطنة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني اريد ان افهم تاثير الفائدة البنكية على سعر العملة حسب علمي ان لكل بنك نوعين من الفوائد فوائد للايداعات يستفاد منها المودع في البنك وفوائد على القروض يستفاد منها البنك مقابل المبلغ الذي اعطاه للعميل السؤال الان عندما يخفض الفيدرالي سعر الفائدة هل معنى ذالك انه خفض كلا النوعين السابقين ام احدهما وهذا التخفيض هل يؤدي الى رفع سعر صرف العملة مقابل بقية العملات ام انخفاضه وتحياتي

 عادة بيتم تخفيض الاتنين 
واخبار الفائدة بتكون ايجابية للعملة ويتم رفع الغائدة للتغلب على ارتفاع التضخم

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي ان مازلت مبتديء  ولكن اريد ان اعرف هل شركه etoro كويسه وهل يمكنني البدء في الفوركس بمبلغ 50 او 100 دولار ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي ان مازلت مبتديء  ولكن اريد ان اعرف هل شركه etoro كويسه وهل يمكنني البدء في الفوركس بمبلغ 50 او 100 دولار ؟

 بالنسبة للشركات فخليك فى الشركات الكبيرة والمحترمة افضل
بالنسبة للمبلغ فمبلغ 100 دولار العائد منه قليل جدا ولابد ان يكون ميكرو 
فان كان لك عائد اخر فمافيش مشكلة انما لو هيكون عائدك الوحيد فلا انصحك

----------


## اسلام عادل

> بالنسبة للشركات فخليك فى الشركات الكبيرة والمحترمة افضل
> بالنسبة للمبلغ فمبلغ 100 دولار العائد منه قليل جدا ولابد ان يكون ميكرو 
> فان كان لك عائد اخر فمافيش مشكلة انما لو هيكون عائدك الوحيد فلا انصحك

 
متشكر جدا اخي علي  الاجابه ولكن ما هي الشركات الكبيره والمحترمه التي ممكن ان ابدا فيها ب 50 او 100 دولار؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> متشكر جدا اخي علي  الاجابه ولكن ما هي الشركات الكبيره والمحترمه التي ممكن ان ابدا فيها ب 50 او 100 دولار؟؟؟

 مش اقل من 250 دولار
زى افكسول وافكسم واغلب الشركات الاخرى

----------


## اسلام عادل

> مش اقل من 250 دولار
> زى افكسول وافكسم واغلب الشركات الاخرى

 الف شكر

----------


## hadder

[quote=mr_x9909;766085]الف شكر ifcmarkets.com اعتقد انها تحقق مراد الاخ السائل انا مجرب معاهم من اكثر من سنة تبدء حساباتهم من 1 دولار فما فوق وهم محترمين بالدفع جدا ومنصة التداول سهلة بعد اذنك استاذ سمير طبعا

----------


## اسلام عادل

[quote=hadder;766243] 

> الف شكر ifcmarkets.com اعتقد انها تحقق مراد الاخ السائل انا مجرب معاهم من اكثر من سنة تبدء حساباتهم من 1 دولار فما فوق وهم محترمين بالدفع جدا ومنصة التداول سهلة بعد اذنك استاذ سمير طبعا

   
شكرا لك اخي 
ومن الواضح ان اعضاء المنتدي هنا متعاونون جدا شكرا لكم جميعا اخواني

----------


## ehabsam

ياجماعه قلى من مصر وخاصه القاهره يقول انا عاوز اتعرف على حد من المحترفين او حتى المبتدئين

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياجماعه قلى من مصر وخاصه القاهره يقول انا عاوز اتعرف على حد من المحترفين او حتى المبتدئين

 اهلا بيك انا من مصر ومن المبتدئين والمنتدى هنا بيتنا جميعا

----------


## اسلام عادل

يا جماعه انتوا فعلا بتكسبوا من الفوركس وتقدروا تسحبوا فلوس في اي وقت وبكل سهوله؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا جماعه انتوا فعلا بتكسبوا من الفوركس وتقدروا تسحبوا فلوس في اي وقت وبكل سهوله؟

 سوق الفوركس 95% خاسرين و 5% رابحين حسب الاحصائيات المعلنة
وفى النهاية هى ارزاق ولا تعلم رزقك اين

----------


## ehabsam

> اهلا بيك انا من مصر ومن المبتدئين والمنتدى هنا بيتنا جميعا

 يقال لى انى سعيد الحظ فى اصدقائى فدائما ما يوفقنى الله عز وجل فى اختيارهم ولكن ان يرحب بى معلم مثلك :18:  فانه شىء يسعدنى واتمنى ان تدوم صلتنا

----------


## المحب للإسلام

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة 
هل سينزل المجنون أكثر من 213.90 لأني فاتح صفقة بيع من 213.17
فهل أخرج منها لآن
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أرجو المساعدة 
> هل سينزل المجنون أكثر من 213.90 لأني فاتح صفقة بيع من 213.17
> فهل أخرج منها لآن
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم هذا الموضوع ليس للصفقات لكن للاسئلة عن تعليم الفوركس
بالنسبة لصفقتك لو كسر 213.90 ان شاء الله ينزل الى نقطة دخولك

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم اساذ سمير ممكن توضح لى ما هو الحساب الميكرو لانى للاسف خلال اليومين الماضين خسرة بسبب عدم علمى بنوعية الحساب وبسبب وضع السوق اليومين الماضين.انا كنت فاتح حساب 270 $ ولم يبقى سوى 200$ هل ممكن اكمل بهذا المبلغ ولا ازود عليه وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اساذ سمير ممكن توضح لى ما هو الحساب الميكرو لانى للاسف خلال اليومين الماضين خسرة بسبب عدم علمى بنوعية الحساب وبسبب وضع السوق اليومين الماضين.انا كنت فاتح حساب 270 $ ولم يبقى سوى 200$ هل ممكن اكمل بهذا المبلغ ولا ازود عليه وجزاك الله كل خير

 وعليكم السلام
الحساب الميكرو بيكون حجم العقد 1000 دولار
وبالتالى تكون قيمة النقطة = 10 سنت 
بالنسبة لتزويد الحساب فلا انصحك الان حاول تجرب طريقة تلتزم بيها لفترة ديمو وبعد كده تدخل بيها حقيقى لما تقتنع بيها

----------


## المحب للإسلام

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اخى الكريم هذا الموضوع ليس للصفقات لكن للاسئلة عن تعليم الفوركس بالنسبة لصفقتك لو كسر 213.90 ان شاء الله ينزل الى نقطة دخولك

 أعتذر منك أستاذ سمير لم أكن أعلم هذا الأمر ولكن لثقتي بتحاليلك سألتك

----------


## princ71

شكرا استاذ سمير على الرد ممكن سؤال حضرتك ذكرت ان الحساب الميكرو بيكون حجم العقد 1000$ لو  5000$  بيكون ميكرو  ممكن ادخل بيه ما قيمة النقطة وشكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير على الرد ممكن سؤال حضرتك ذكرت ان الحساب الميكرو بيكون حجم العقد 1000$ لو  5000$  بيكون ميكرو  ممكن ادخل بيه ما قيمة النقطة وشكراااااااااااااااا

 5000 دولار يعنى النقطة = 0.5 دولار
يعنى الافضل لك ولحسابك حاليا هو حجم العقد 1000 دولار

----------


## princ71

شكرااااااااااا اخى  على هذه النصيحةوربنا يعوضنى على هذه الخسارة

----------


## متداول عربي صغير

اخواني عند سؤال محيرني
شـــــــــوفــــو التوصيه هذه اليورو*دولار
شراء 1.5816 هـ 1: 1.5851 هـ 2: 1.5892 بيـــــــــــع 1.5740 هـ 1: 1.5705 هـ 2: 1.5664 السؤال كيف اشتري ب 1.5815وب 1.5892وابيع ب1.5705وب1.5664؟ الا اعتبر خااسر ؟ لاني اشتريت بسعر اغلى من السعر اللي اشتريت به؟ ارجو الافادة والرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني عند سؤال محيرني
> شـــــــــوفــــو التوصيه هذه اليورو*دولار
> شراء 1.5816 هـ 1: 1.5851 هـ 2: 1.5892 بيـــــــــــع 1.5740 هـ 1: 1.5705 هـ 2: 1.5664 السؤال كيف اشتري ب 1.5815وب 1.5892وابيع ب1.5705وب1.5664؟ الا اعتبر خااسر ؟ لاني اشتريت بسعر اغلى من السعر اللي اشتريت به؟ ارجو الافادة والرد

  انت دخلت خطا
النقط اللى دخلت منها دى اهداف فى التوصية وليس نقط دخول ولذلك هو بيدخل وبيكون له هدفين

----------


## hamod

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ادا كنت فاتح صفقة في نهاية الاسبوع والسوق اغلق فهل تغلق الصفقة ولا تستنى ليوم الاحد 
لغاية مايفتح السوق

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ادا كنت فاتح صفقة في نهاية الاسبوع والسوق اغلق فهل تغلق الصفقة ولا تستنى ليوم الاحد 
> لغاية مايفتح السوق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الامر يرجع لك ولطريقة شغلك لو عايز تقفلها او تتركها مادام الاستوب موجود خلاص

----------


## hamod

يعني لوتركت الصفقة مفتوحة كيف اعرف ان ربحت اوخسرت

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني لوتركت الصفقة مفتوحة كيف اعرف ان ربحت اوخسرت

 ماهو السوق لما بيقفل بتتجمد الصفقة سواء على ربح او خسارة وبتتكمل لما يفتح الاحد بالليل ان شاء الله

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي هل يمكنني استعمال هذه الفيزا لتحويل النقود الي شركه fxsol
هذا رابط الفيزا ط¨ظ†ظƒ ط¨ظٹط±ظٹظˆط³ ظ…طµط±- ط¨ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ظپظٹط²ط§ ظ„ظ„ط´ط¨ط§ط¨

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي هل يمكنني استعمال هذه الفيزا لتحويل النقود الي شركه fxsol
> هذا رابط الفيزا ط¨ظ†ظƒ ط¨ظٹط±ظٹظˆط³ ظ…طµط±- ط¨ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ظپظٹط²ط§ ظ„ظ„ط´ط¨ط§ط¨

 اعتقد انهم لن يقبلوها لانها نفس نظام بطاقات الشباب الموجودة حاليا وهم بيقبلوا فقط بالفيزا العادية 
وبرضه عشان انا معرفش نظام البطاقة دى كويس مش هقدر افيدك قوى

----------


## اسلام عادل

اولا شكرا للرد
طب انا لسه طالب ازاي اقدر اعمل كريد كارد وفي اي بنك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا شكرا للرد
> طب انا لسه طالب ازاي اقدر اعمل كريد كارد وفي اي بنك

 يبقى خليك تحويل عادى من البنك مش لازم فيزا

----------


## اسلام عادل

انا معنديش حساب في البنك عشان اعمل تحويل ومعلش سوال كمان ما هو المارجن كول لاني سمعت انه بيخسر

----------


## YOUSIF AL-HASHIMI

مشرفنا الغالي الاخ سمير صيام
في اي صفحة من صفحات المنتدى يمكنني الحصول على التحليل الاساسي حال ورود الاخبار ومدى تاثيرها على حركة الزوج ......لكم فائق التقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا معنديش حساب في البنك عشان اعمل تحويل ومعلش سوال كمان ما هو المارجن كول لاني سمعت انه بيخسر

 يبقى اعمل حساب عشان تبقى تبعت وتستلم عليه وامره ضرورى
المارجن كول 
فتجارة العلمات بتكون بالهامش او المارجن فمثلا لو رصيدك 1000 دولار ودخلت صفقة واتحجز منك 100 دولار كمارجن هيتبقى فى حسابك 900 دولار اسمه مارجن متاح لما يخلص ال 900 دول بيتقفل الصفقات المفتوحة وتخسر 900 دولار ويتبقى فى الحساب فقط 100 دولار التامين المدفوع

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي شكرا لك جدا انا والله انا عارف اني بتقل عليك بس معلش عندي كمان سؤال ما هو الحد الدني لفتح حساب من مصر يمكن ان احول واستقبل عليه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي شكرا لك جدا انا والله انا عارف اني بتقل عليك بس معلش عندي كمان سؤال ما هو الحد الدني لفتح حساب من مصر يمكن ان احول واستقبل عليه؟

 لو تقصد حساب بنكى ممكن بنك فيصل ب 1000 جنيه لكن اغلب البنوك مافوق 2500 جنيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشرفنا الغالي الاخ سمير صيام
> في اي صفحة من صفحات المنتدى يمكنني الحصول على التحليل الاساسي حال ورود الاخبار ومدى تاثيرها على حركة الزوج ......لكم فائق التقدير

 اهلا بيك اخى يوسفبالنسبة للاخبار فستجدها وقت اصدار الخبر فى المنتدى العام وتحت اسم البيانات البريطانية او الاوروبية او الامريكية وهكذا ولتعرف مواعيد الاخبار مع بداية كل اسبوع تجد موضوع مثبت فى العام به جدول الاخبار الاسبوعى ومع المتابعة اليومية مع تقارير الاخبار ايضا على العام تقبل ودى

----------


## اسلام عادل

هل ممكن ان افتح حساب اسلامي في fxsol  ولو مينفعش هما بيخدوا اد ايه فوايد وايه المقابل اللي بيخدوا نظير فتح حساب اسلامي؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ممكن ان افتح حساب اسلامي في fxsol  ولو مينفعش هما بيخدوا اد ايه فوايد وايه المقابل اللي بيخدوا نظير فتح حساب اسلامي؟

 ينفع تفتح حساب اسلامى مافيش مشكلة وبدون اى مقابل مادام عن طريق المتداول العربى

----------


## اسلام عادل

الف شكر اخي العزيز

----------


## YOUSIF AL-HASHIMI

> اهلا بيك اخى يوسفبالنسبة للاخبار فستجدها وقت اصدار الخبر فى المنتدى العام وتحت اسم البيانات البريطانية او الاوروبية او الامريكية وهكذا ولتعرف مواعيد الاخبار مع بداية كل اسبوع تجد موضوع مثبت فى العام به جدول الاخبار الاسبوعى ومع المتابعة اليومية مع تقارير الاخبار ايضا على العام تقبل ودى

 شكرا جزيلا لك على الايضاح......تقبل تقديري واحترامي

----------


## اسلام عادل

ما هو الهيدج؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو الهيدج؟؟؟

 الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية 
يعنى لو انت فتحت شراء تفتح بيع ويبقى الاتنين موجودين بيع وشراء

----------


## اسلام عادل

طب وما فائده هذه الخاصيه؟؟؟
 اخي سمير اشكر لك هذا الجهد الرائع في المنتدي 
ممكن اميل حضرتك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب وما فائده هذه الخاصيه؟؟؟
>  اخي سمير اشكر لك هذا الجهد الرائع في المنتدي 
> ممكن اميل حضرتك؟

 تستخدم فى وقف الخسارة او لتامين الربح واجمالا التعامل بالهيدج لابد من احترافية واىمبتدئ انصحه بالبعد نهائيا عنه لانه مقبرة الحسابات

----------


## nabil_thalji

اخي سمير كيف اعمل باك تيست ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير كيف اعمل باك تيست ؟

 باك تست يعنى تراجع شروط الدخول والخروج للاستراتيجية التى تريد ان تعمل لها باك تست
فترجع الى سنة ماضية وتاخذ الاشارات كلها وتشوف اللى نجح منه واللى فشل منه وتعمل احصائية لذلك

----------


## nabil_thalji

اشكرك للتوضيح و ما اقصدة هو الطريقة لتنفيذ الباك تيست ليس هناك خيارا في برنامج ميتا عندما تضع له الاستراتيجية فانة يعمل باك تيست اوتوماتيك و ما عليك الا الاطلاع ايجب ان اعمل باك تيست يدوي ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك للتوضيح و ما اقصدة هو الطريقة لتنفيذ الباك تيست ليس هناك خيارا في برنامج ميتا عندما تضع له الاستراتيجية فانة يعمل باك تيست اوتوماتيك و ما عليك الا الاطلاع ايجب ان اعمل باك تيست يدوي ؟

 اللى بيعمل كده الاكسبيرت وهو متاجر الى بينفذ شروط الاستراتيجية
لكن الباك تست اليدوى لابد يكون بنفسك اللى تعمله

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي هل يمكنني تحويل اموال من مصر الي شركه fxsol عن طريق حساب بنكي بالجنيه المصري ببنك فيصل او لابد ان يكون الحساب بالدولار؟

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...كيف حالك يا ا/ سمير..؟؟ شكرا على دعمكم لهذا الباب...  ماهى الأوقات بالتحديد التى متوقع دائما فيها أخبار مؤثرة خلال اليوم قد تؤثر سلبا أو ايجابا بشل كبير فى اتجاه زوج العملة....؟؟   وماهى نوع الأخبار المؤثرة...؟؟   وهل يفضل عدم وضع أوردرات بوقت قصير قبل المواعيد المرتقبة للأخبار؟؟؟  وتقبل تحياتى،،،،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي هل يمكنني تحويل اموال من مصر الي شركه fxsol عن طريق حساب بنكي بالجنيه المصري ببنك فيصل او لابد ان يكون الحساب بالدولار؟

 لابد ان يكون بالدولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...كيف حالك يا ا/ سمير..؟؟ شكرا على دعمكم لهذا الباب...  ماهى الأوقات بالتحديد التى متوقع دائما فيها أخبار مؤثرة خلال اليوم قد تؤثر سلبا أو ايجابا بشل كبير فى اتجاه زوج العملة....؟؟   وماهى نوع الأخبار المؤثرة...؟؟   وهل يفضل عدم وضع أوردرات بوقت قصير قبل المواعيد المرتقبة للأخبار؟؟؟  وتقبل تحياتى،،،،،

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاخبار المؤثرة ليس كل يوم تقدر تتابع مفكرة المتداول العربى وبيكون فيها الجدول الاسبوعى والابار المؤثرة مثل البطالة والوظائف والفائدة 
بالنسبة للاوردرات لا انصح الدخول وقت وقت الاخبار المؤثرة الا اذا كنت طبيعى بالسوق فى صفقة وجائت الاخبار وقتها

----------


## noookia

الأخ سمير اسعد الله ايامك... لوتكرمت ارغب في معرفة طريقة تركيب الكمريلا في برنامج الميتاتريد4 ..شاكر ومقدرلك..اخوك الصغير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير اسعد الله ايامك... لوتكرمت ارغب في معرفة طريقة تركيب الكمريلا في برنامج الميتاتريد4 ..شاكر ومقدرلك..اخوك الصغير

 مؤشر الكامريلا تضعه فى الفولدر الخاص بالميتاتريدر وتعمل اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج ووقتها البرنامج يشوفه وتقدر تضيفه على اى شارت

----------


## justme

ما رأيك بهذه الشركه  http://www.**********.org/ar

----------


## M.Sharkawi

السلام عليكم  
اولا كيف يتم توصيل المبلغ الذي اريد المتاجرة به الى شركة الوساطة وليكن مثلا 500 دولار
ولو حبيت ان احصل على الارباح واتصرف بها كيف يتم ذلك ؟! 
ثانيا عند هبوط السعر والصفقة مفتوحة ولكن لم اقم بالبيع هل اخسر ام لا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> اولا كيف يتم توصيل المبلغ الذي اريد المتاجرة به الى شركة الوساطة وليكن مثلا 500 دولار
> ولو حبيت ان احصل على الارباح واتصرف بها كيف يتم ذلك ؟! 
> ثانيا عند هبوط السعر والصفقة مفتوحة ولكن لم اقم بالبيع هل اخسر ام لا؟

 وعليكم السلام
المبلغ يتم تحويله عن طريق البنك بنموذج تحويل بنكى وكذلك سحب الارباح يكون عن طريق البنك بنموذج سحب من شركة الوساطة  
لو هبط السعر ولم تقم بالبيع تخسر لو انت شارى لكن لو لم تكن شارى او بائع لا تخسر شئ

----------


## nabil_thalji

اخ سمير : ما هي اقوى الاستراتيجيات المجربة ؟ منذ اكثر من سنة و انا بدور داخل المنتدى و وجدت عشرات الاستراتيجيات فما هو ترشيحك لاقوى 3 استراتيجيات برأيك الشخصي  
كل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير : ما هي اقوى الاستراتيجيات المجربة ؟ منذ اكثر من سنة و انا بدور داخل المنتدى و وجدت عشرات الاستراتيجيات فما هو ترشيحك لاقوى 3 استراتيجيات برأيك الشخصي  
> كل الشكر

 افضل شئ هو التحليل الفنى 
بالنسبة للطرق عندك الترند المكسور وعندك استراتيجية بورسعيد شايف الناس بيشكروا فيها لكنى لم اجربها 
لكن بصرف النظر عن اى طريقة فلابد ان تكون ملم بالتحليل الفنى حتى لو اتبعت اى استراتيجية
واعلم مايناسب غيرك قد لايناسبك
يعنى ممكن تجرب اى طريقة وتلاقى نفسك مش متكيف معها ومش عارف تكسب منها لكن غيرك بيكسب منها فده عادى 
عشان كده تجربتك الشخصية افيد لك من تجربة الاخرين

----------


## nabil_thalji

كل الشكر اخي الفاضل

----------


## justme

اذا كان الحساب فوق 2000 دولار و كانت قيمه النقطه 10 
فمثلا نزل الحساب الى 400  
هل تبقى قيمه النقطه كما هي ام تتغير الى 1 ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا كان الحساب فوق 2000 دولار و كانت قيمه النقطه 10 
> فمثلا نزل الحساب الى 400  
> هل تبقى قيمه النقطه كما هي ام تتغير الى 1 ؟

 ستبقى النقطة كماهى ب 10 دولار مالم تطلب تغيير الحساب الى مينى

----------


## المحب للإسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  ما هي خطوط الفيبو  وكيف يمكن استخدامها والاستدال بها على اتجاه الصفقة ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## justme

شكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  ما هي خطوط الفيبو  وكيف يمكن استخدامها والاستدال بها على اتجاه الصفقة ولك جزيل الشكر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اليك هذا الموضوع لشرح الفايبوناتشى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## justme

شكرا لك على كل ما تقدمه لنا 
بخصوص الرافعه الماليه 
هناك شركات تعرض رافعه حتى 1:500 
لنفرض 
انني لدي حساب بـ 300 دولار و طلبت رافعه حتى 500 
و لدي حساب اخر ايضا بـ 300 دولار و لكن برافعه 100  
لنفرض انني قمت بشراء عقد واحد من كل حساب  
فما الفرق حينها بين 500 و 100  
حيث قرأت انه كل ما كانت الرفعه عاليه كل ما كانت الخطوره اكبر

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك على كل ما تقدمه لنا 
> بخصوص الرافعه الماليه 
> هناك شركات تعرض رافعه حتى 1:500 
> لنفرض 
> انني لدي حساب بـ 300 دولار و طلبت رافعه حتى 500 
> و لدي حساب اخر ايضا بـ 300 دولار و لكن برافعه 100  
> لنفرض انني قمت بشراء عقد واحد من كل حساب  
> فما الفرق حينها بين 500 و 100  
> حيث قرأت انه كل ما كانت الرفعه عاليه كل ما كانت الخطوره اكبر

 من ناحية المكسب والخسارة ان كانت محددة فلا فرق
بمعنى لو هدفك 50 نقطة واستوبك 50 نقطة يبقى فى الحالتين لا فرق 
الفرق بيكون فى المارجن المخصوم
فى حالة 1:100 سيتم خصم مارجن اكبر من 1:500 وبالتالى سيكون عندك رصيد متاح اكتر فى الرافعة 1:500 وبالتالى لو بتشتغل بترك الصفقة حتى المارجن كول فسيكون خسارتك اكبر فى حالة 1:500 
لذلك يتم النصح دائما بالرافعة 1:100 
انما لو كنت تطبق ادارة مخاطر صحيحة فلا فرق بين الروافع نهائيا

----------


## justme

شكرا لك 
هناك بعض الشركات تقوم بحذف العقود التي تجاوزت فتره اسبوع بدون غلقها 
سؤالي: 
هل يحذف الاوردر فقط , بحيث اعتبر كأنني لم افتح عقد و لم اخسر شيئا ؟؟ 
ام 
هل يتم اغلاق العقد بحيث انني اذا كنت خاسر تخصم الخسارة من حسابي 
و اذا كنت رابح تضاف الى حسابي ؟؟  
2_ ماهو افضل فريم للمضارب اليومي , ساعه , نصف ساعه , 5 دقائق ؟؟؟
خاصه على زوج المجنون و صديقه ؟؟ و ماهو افضل وقت لشراء الباوند
هل وقت فتح السوق الياباني ام السوق اللندني ؟؟

----------


## justme

نسيت سؤال  
في حاله الخساره لا سمح الله ما الذي يخصم مني  
هل هو المارجن ؟
ام
فري مارجن ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك 
> هناك بعض الشركات تقوم بحذف العقود التي تجاوزت فتره اسبوع بدون غلقها 
> سؤالي: 
> هل يحذف الاوردر فقط , بحيث اعتبر كأنني لم افتح عقد و لم اخسر شيئا ؟؟ 
> ام 
> هل يتم اغلاق العقد بحيث انني اذا كنت خاسر تخصم الخسارة من حسابي 
> و اذا كنت رابح تضاف الى حسابي ؟؟  
> 2_ ماهو افضل فريم للمضارب اليومي , ساعه , نصف ساعه , 5 دقائق ؟؟؟
> خاصه على زوج المجنون و صديقه ؟؟ و ماهو افضل وقت لشراء الباوند
> هل وقت فتح السوق الياباني ام السوق اللندني ؟؟

 فى حالة الاغلاق الاسبوعى يتم اغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة بربحها وخسارتها
افضل الاسواق عموما هو الاوروبى
بالنسبة للفريم للمضارب اليومى هو الساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> نسيت سؤال  
> في حاله الخساره لا سمح الله ما الذي يخصم مني  
> هل هو المارجن ؟
> ام
> فري مارجن ؟؟

 يخصم منك الخسارة فقط والمارجن المخصوم يرد اليك

----------


## justme

> يخصم منك الخسارة فقط والمارجن المخصوم يرد اليك

 ما فهمت يعني 
يخصم مني ماهو مكتوب فري مارجن او مارجن ؟؟ 
سؤال اخر : 
في برنامج ميتا تريدر 4 
عندما اقوم باختار العقد تأتي عده خيارات 
1.00
او
1.10 
فما الفرق بينهما ؟؟ 
و بالنسبه للحسابات الصغيره التي قيمه النقطه فيها 1 دولار كيف نكتب العقد اذا كنت سأشتري عقد او اثنان ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما فهمت يعني 
> يخصم مني ماهو مكتوب فري مارجن او مارجن ؟؟ 
> سؤال اخر : 
> في برنامج ميتا تريدر 4 
> عندما اقوم باختار العقد تأتي عده خيارات 
> 1.00
> او
> 1.10 
> فما الفرق بينهما ؟؟ 
> و بالنسبه للحسابات الصغيره التي قيمه النقطه فيها 1 دولار كيف نكتب العقد اذا كنت سأشتري عقد او اثنان ؟

 شوف ياغالى انت لما تدخل اى صفقة مثلا حسابك 1000 دولار
تم خصم 100 دولار مارجن والباقى 900 دولار
بعد انتهاء الصفقة سواء بمكسب او خسارة يتم رد ال 100 دولار لحسابك وكده كده ال 900 موجودين ويضاف او يخصم منهم نتيجة الصفقة 
ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك 
بالنسبة لاختيارات العقد دى ترجع الى البروكر والعقود الموفرها يعنى 1 لوت بيكون عقد مينى و 0.1 عقد ميكرو وبالتالى 1.1 بيكون 11 عقد ميكرو وهكذا  
بالنسبة للجزء الاخير انت بتكتب العقد 1.0 ولو عقدين بيكون 2.0

----------


## justme

شكرا لك 
قرأت انه احيانا في حاله الخساره 
قد يكون الشخص مديونا لشركه الواسطه  
فكيف ذلك ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك 
> قرأت انه احيانا في حاله الخساره 
> قد يكون الشخص مديونا لشركه الواسطه  
> فكيف ذلك ؟؟

 مجيون يبقى الشركة بتديك من المارجن المخصوم حتى اغلاق الصفقة ورد المارجن ويتم خصم الخسارة 
لكن وصولك لهذه الحالة تكون انسان غير ملتزم بادارة مالية نهائيا

----------


## pajiramgr

السلام عليكم اود ان اعرف معلومات عن مسابقة شركة fx solutions التى تنتهى فى 8 اغسطس ان كان لديكم معلومات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اود ان اعرف معلومات عن مسابقة شركة fx solutions التى تنتهى فى 8 اغسطس ان كان لديكم معلومات

 وعليكم السلام 
هذا الموضوع عنها بتفاصيلها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50541.html

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن أخ أبو سمير صيام استفسار بخصوص برنامج FXSOL  
يلي بدي اياه بالضبط هو شرح عن مربع التداول ( TRADE )   الموجود داخل قائمة Trading  
داخل المربع  هنالك  أعمدة  أرجو من الاخوة شرح عمود  تسمية التنبيه  وشرح  الرموز ( ES,S,L.... )  داخل عمود نوع العملية .

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم .......... بغيت اعرف مدى تأثير الاخبار على العملات؟ 
ولو هي مهمة للتداول الناجح كيف اعرف الاخبار ومتى وقتها يعني؟ 
واخيرا كيف احلل الخبر بالمختصر ابغى اعرف واتخصص بالاخبار ولو 50% 
وشكرا لكم على هذي الخدمات الرائعه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن أخ أبو سمير صيام استفسار بخصوص برنامج FXSOL  
> يلي بدي اياه بالضبط هو شرح عن مربع التداول ( TRADE )   الموجود داخل قائمة Trading  
> داخل المربع  هنالك  أعمدة  أرجو من الاخوة شرح عمود  تسمية التنبيه  وشرح  الرموز ( ES,S,L.... )  داخل عمود نوع العملية .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هذه المربع يظهر لك كل الصفقات سواء المفتوحة او المعلقة
S = STOP
L= LIMIT
ES = ENTRY STOP

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم لو سمحتم .......... بغيت اعرف مدى تأثير الاخبار على العملات؟ 
> ولو هي مهمة للتداول الناجح كيف اعرف الاخبار ومتى وقتها يعني؟ 
> واخيرا كيف احلل الخبر بالمختصر ابغى اعرف واتخصص بالاخبار ولو 50% 
> وشكرا لكم على هذي الخدمات الرائعه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاخبار جزء من التحليل الاساسى
الاخبار لها مواعيد موجودة ومثبتة فى المنتدى العام 
الاخبار القوية هى التى تتجنبها لكن باقى الاخبار تعامل معاها عادى لان الاخبار القوية ممكن تؤثر على صفقاتك 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم...كيف حالك يا ا/ سمير...؟؟ يا ريت تصحح لى إذا كنت غلطان...أعتقد إن الدولار أسترالىAUD/USD كسر ترند صاعد......والفرنك USD/CHF كسر ترند هابط......عملت شوية تحليلات ووصلت لهذا الاستنتاج....وأن هذا الكسر سيكون طويل المدى وليس مؤقت لأن الكسر على اليومى والأسبوعى....يا ريت أعرف رأيك....؟؟ وتحياتى لك...

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم...كيف حالك يا ا/ سمير...؟؟ يا ريت تصحح لى إذا كنت غلطان...أعتقد إن الدولار أسترالىAUD/USD كسر ترند صاعد......والفرنك USD/CHF كسر ترند هابط......عملت شوية تحليلات ووصلت لهذا الاستنتاج....وأن هذا الكسر سيكون طويل المدى وليس مؤقت لأن الكسر على اليومى والأسبوعى....يا ريت أعرف رأيك....؟؟ وتحياتى لك...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
حتى نحكم بالكسر لابد من انتظار اغلاق اليوم وكسر الاسبوعى ننتظر اغلاق الاسبوعى

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

مشكور  أخ سمير صيلم على الرد

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

ممكن  سؤال :    في أي ساعة بالضبط يتم اغلاق التداول بالعملات لليوم  وليس  للاسبوع ؟؟؟
واذا كان هنالك وقت افتتاح واغلاق لتداول العملات هل يكون هنالك تغير مفاجئ للاسعار ساعة الافتتاح؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

وين الاخ  سمير أبو  صيام

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن  سؤال :    في أي ساعة بالضبط يتم اغلاق التداول بالعملات لليوم  وليس  للاسبوع ؟؟؟
> واذا كان هنالك وقت افتتاح واغلاق لتداول العملات هل يكون هنالك تغير مفاجئ للاسعار ساعة الافتتاح؟؟؟؟؟

 اتفضل ياغالى   FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## جمال بسيس

اذا ممكن ابوعبدالرحمن  اريد اي معلومات عن قناة الشاي من ملفات وكتب ومراجع ومواضيع يعني  اي شيء يتعلق بالموضوع ورح اكون شاكرا الك.

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا ممكن ابوعبدالرحمن  اريد اي معلومات عن قناة الشاي من ملفات وكتب ومراجع ومواضيع يعني  اي شيء يتعلق بالموضوع ورح اكون شاكرا الك.

 قناة الشاى هو مؤشر بيرسم قناة سعرية ويتحرك مع السعر وبيحاول يظبطها مع طلوع او نزل السعر ولكن راي الشخصى لايغنى عن الرسم اليدوى
لكن لا يوجد مراجع لها او كتب

----------


## جمال بسيس

> قناة الشاى هو مؤشر بيرسم قناة سعرية ويتحرك مع السعر وبيحاول يظبطها مع طلوع او نزل السعر ولكن راي الشخصى لايغنى عن الرسم اليدوى  لكن لا يوجد مراجع لها او كتب

 مشكور اخي ولكن اذا كان يتحرك مع السعر اذا لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه؟؟؟ هي يتحرك بعد اغلاق كل شمعة...؟؟؟ انا رائيت ان كثير من الشموع تغلق فوقه او تحته اذا كيف يتحرك من السعر؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخي ولكن اذا كان يتحرك مع السعر اذا لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه؟؟؟ هي يتحرك بعد اغلاق كل شمعة...؟؟؟ انا رائيت ان كثير من الشموع تغلق فوقه او تحته اذا كيف يتحرك من السعر؟؟

 يعنى بيعدل من اوضاعه حسب توجه السعر الجديد

----------


## جمال بسيس

> يعنى بيعدل من اوضاعه حسب توجه السعر الجديد

 مشكور اخي سمير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## justme

اذا مثلا فتحت عقد واحد 
و صار ينزل الرصيد 
و زارني المارجن كول لا سمح الله 
هل هذا يعني  
ان رصيدي كلوا صار صفر 
و اكون ساعتها و دعت السوق

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا مثلا فتحت عقد واحد 
> و صار ينزل الرصيد 
> و زارني المارجن كول لا سمح الله 
> هل هذا يعني  
> ان رصيدي كلوا صار صفر 
> و اكون ساعتها و دعت السوق

 سيكون فى رصيدك المارجن المخصوم للصفقة لانه سيرد اليك

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

أخ سمير صيام يا تشرح العبارة التالية : اسباب وقف الاستراتيجيه انها اصبحت مكشوفه لشركات الوساطه فى وقف الخساره و لو انكشف للشركات شو الضرر من ذلك ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير صيام يا تشرح العبارة التالية : اسباب وقف الاستراتيجيه انها اصبحت مكشوفه لشركات الوساطه فى وقف الخساره و لو انكشف للشركات شو الضرر من ذلك ؟؟؟

 اهلا بيك 
بالنسبة لهذه النقطة بعض الاشخاص عندهم اعتقاد ان شركات الوساطة بتعمل ضد العميل وتضرب له الاستوب 
شخصيا وبشواهد كتير منطقيا كلام غير سليم ولكن لكل شخص قناعته 
تقبل ودى

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

مشكور  أخ  سمير صيام

----------


## مليارديرة المستقبل

جديده بقراطيسي ولا اعرف شئ خير شر ابغى حد يفهمني من طق طق للمليون الاول

----------


## سمير صيام

> جديده بقراطيسي ولا اعرف شئ خير شر ابغى حد يفهمني من طق طق للمليون الاول

 اهلا وسهلا بيكى فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا ويبمكنك مراجعة المواضيع فى الارشيف التعليمى
وان شاء الله اى سؤال جاهزين

----------


## مليارديرة المستقبل

> اهلا وسهلا بيكى فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا ويبمكنك مراجعة المواضيع فى الارشيف التعليمى  وان شاء الله اى سؤال جاهزين

 شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع...
تعرف يا أخ سمير...مش عندي بطاقة ائئتمانيه وسجلت في موقع لبورصة العملات وحسيت ان دا ممكن يكون طريق للكسب خاصه اني فاتحه النت على طول
بس بجد نزلت برامج ومواضيع بس مش فاهممه
انا سبق اخذت دوره مبتدئه لأسهم السعوديه وما اشتغلت فيها علشان مافي سيوله بس البورصه العملات مش عايزه مبلغ كبير 50$ بس 
بس كييييييييييييييييييييييييييف ابدأ

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع...
> تعرف يا أخ سمير...مش عندي بطاقة ائئتمانيه وسجلت في موقع لبورصة العملات وحسيت ان دا ممكن يكون طريق للكسب خاصه اني فاتحه النت على طول
> بس بجد نزلت برامج ومواضيع بس مش فاهممه
> انا سبق اخذت دوره مبتدئه لأسهم السعوديه وما اشتغلت فيها علشان مافي سيوله بس البورصه العملات مش عايزه مبلغ كبير 50$ بس 
> بس كييييييييييييييييييييييييييف ابدأ

 زى ما قلتلك فى مواضيع للتحليل الفنى موجودة فى هذا القسم التعليمى ابجاى اقرى فيها على مهلك وحاولى تستوعبىالموضوع واى شئ يقف امامك اسالى عنه هنا عادى
وربنا يوفقك وتكبرى ال 50 دولار

----------


## abu_saqer

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالي الى الاخوة الاعزاء في الادارة هو هل يمكنني حاليا فتح حساب من العراق-بغداد؟
وكيف يتم ذلك؟
مع الشكر مقدما واسف ان كان هذا ليس هو المكان المناسب ولكن لم اتمكن من بدء موضوع جديد لانني عضو جديد لسه.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سؤالي الى الاخوة الاعزاء في الادارة هو هل يمكنني حاليا فتح حساب من العراق-بغداد؟
> وكيف يتم ذلك؟
> مع الشكر مقدما واسف ان كان هذا ليس هو المكان المناسب ولكن لم اتمكن من بدء موضوع جديد لانني عضو جديد لسه.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى
يمكنك فتح حساب عن طريق احد الاصدقاء خارج العراق لكن من العراق فسها غير متوفر للاسف حاليا للشركات الامريكية

----------


## أبو فاطمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الشكر الجزيل للأخ القائم على هذه المبادرة 
حبيت اسأل عن شركة الوساطة ava fx
مع إني صار لي 4 شهور اعمل على الديمو ومالقيت [COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]أي مشاكل[/COLOR] .
أتمنى لكم التوفيق والرجو المساعدة في 
مشاركتي الأولى في المنتدى الأكثر من رائع.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> الشكر الجزيل للأخ القائم على هذه المبادرة 
> حبيت اسأل عن شركة الوساطة ava fx
> مع إني صار لي 4 شهور اعمل على الديمو ومالقيت [COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]أي مشاكل[/color] .
> أتمنى لكم التوفيق والرجو المساعدة في 
> مشاركتي الأولى في المنتدى الأكثر من رائع.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة للشركة فمعروف انها اسرائيلية وعليها بعض الملاحظات من الاخوة وستجد فى ارشيف شركات الوساطة عدة مواضيع عنها يمكنك الرجوع اليها

----------


## أبو فاطمة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة للشركة فمعروف انها اسرائيلية وعليها بعض الملاحظات من الاخوة وستجد فى ارشيف شركات الوساطة عدة مواضيع عنها يمكنك الرجوع اليها شاكر لك أخي الكريم الأستاذ سمر ولكني بحثت كثبرا في أرشيف شركات الوساطة ولم أجد شيئ عن هذه الشركة ؟ 
وهل معنى كلامك أنه اذا كانت اسرائيلية أفضل ان ابتعد عنها؟
بارك الله فيك ورعاك.

----------


## سمير صيام

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
> بالنسبة للشركة فمعروف انها اسرائيلية وعليها بعض الملاحظات من الاخوة وستجد فى ارشيف شركات الوساطة عدة مواضيع عنها يمكنك الرجوع اليها شاكر لك أخي الكريم الأستاذ سمر ولكني بحثت كثبرا في أرشيف شركات الوساطة ولم أجد شيئ عن هذه الشركة ؟ 
> وهل معنى كلامك أنه اذا كانت اسرائيلية أفضل ان ابتعد عنها؟
> بارك الله فيك ورعاك.

 الافضل ان تبحث عن الشركات الموثوقة وما اكثرهم

----------


## أبو فاطمة

> الافضل ان تبحث عن الشركات الموثوقة وما اكثرهم

 شاكر على الردود السريعة وتصبح على خير :Icon26:

----------


## فوركسيه

السلام وعليكم  
انا فوركسيه جديده والاحظ ان الرجال اكثر من النساء بالمجال هذا هل صعب استيعابه علينا ام الرجال اذكى من النساء يمكن سؤالي خارج المواضيع بس جد اجس محيرني جدا؟ 
اما سؤالي الثاني فهو ليش لمن اقرا كتب المبتدئين ولمن ادخل المنتدى احس اني ضايعه هل لانها بدايتي او اني للحين ما استوعبت الموضوع ؟ 
اما الشي الاخير فهو طلب مو سؤال  
اتمنى من الاعضاء اللي عندهم خبره يحطون موضوع شراء وبيع والشرح يكون على برنامج التداول يعني امثله حيه 
لانا احنا المبتدئين نحس ان ضايعيين نبي احد يشرح على امثله  
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام وعليكم  
> انا فوركسيه جديده والاحظ ان الرجال اكثر من النساء بالمجال هذا هل صعب استيعابه علينا ام الرجال اذكى من النساء يمكن سؤالي خارج المواضيع بس جد اجس محيرني جدا؟  اهلا بيكى معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا
> بالنسبة لسؤالك بكل تاكيد لا فهى مجال عمل يبدع فيه الرجل والمرأة وهو يمكن بس متعب للاعصاب لذلك ممكن الرجال اكتر يتحملوا لكن ليس شرط 
> يعنى ممكن بكره نشوفك اكبر محللة وتتفوقى على الكثير لايوجد ما يمنع ذلك  
> اما سؤالي الثاني فهو ليش لمن اقرا كتب المبتدئين ولمن ادخل المنتدى احس اني ضايعه هل لانها بدايتي او اني للحين ما استوعبت الموضوع ؟  كل المبتدئين بيحسوا نفس الاحساس لذلك عليك بمتابعة ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية هى التى ستفيدك فى الوقت الحالى   
> اما الشي الاخير فهو طلب مو سؤال  
> اتمنى من الاعضاء اللي عندهم خبره يحطون موضوع شراء وبيع والشرح يكون على برنامج التداول يعني امثله حيه 
> لانا احنا المبتدئين نحس ان ضايعيين نبي احد يشرح على امثله   نتمنى اكيد كلنا والكثير يعمل كده ماعدا اصحاب التوصيات   
> وشكرا

  اهلا بيكى معنا والاجابة اعلاه

----------


## hamod

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
انا عرفت ان الباوند دولار زوج سريع فممكن استاد سمير توضحلي توضحلي الازواج السريعة والبطيئه اكتر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> انا عرفت ان الباوند دولار زوج سريع فممكن استاد سمير توضحلي توضحلي الازواج السريعة والبطيئه اكتر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الازواج السريعة التى تكون معدل حركتها كبير هى  
الباوند ين
الباوند فرنك
الباوند استرالى
الباوند كندى
الاسترالى نيوزلندى
الباوند دولار (اقلهم سرعة) 
الازواج البطيئة منهم 
اليورو فرنك
اليورو باوند
اليورو دولار
الاسترالى دولار
الكندى دولار

----------


## فارس النيلين

السلام عليكم..حياكم الله و الشكر مقدما للقائمين على هذا الموضوع الذي اعتبره افيد موضوع في المنتدى بالنسبة للمبتدئين امثالنا  سؤالى 
ماهو اكثر الازواج تذبذبا و نادرا ما يعمل ترند و تكون حركته في رينج معين؟ 
                      تحياتي

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

كنت حابب اسال ايه احسن طريقه احول بيها مبلغ 20000$ لشركة fxsol علما بانى حولت قبل كده بس عن طريق الفيزا نت ومشيه معايا تمام بس المشكله ان الفيزا نت فى مصر مش بتحول اكتر من 7 الاف جنيه فى اليوم ومبتتشحنش اصلا اكتر من كده  معنانا انى لازم اروح البنك لمده اسبوعين اعد اشحن فيها وكل شحن هبتاخد 2 عبال متتشحن   هل التحويل للشركه بحواله بنكيه افضل وله اعمل ايه    تحياتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم..حياكم الله و الشكر مقدما للقائمين على هذا الموضوع الذي اعتبره افيد موضوع في المنتدى بالنسبة للمبتدئين امثالنا  سؤالى 
> ماهو اكثر الازواج تذبذبا و نادرا ما يعمل ترند و تكون حركته في رينج معين؟ 
>                       تحياتي

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اكتر ازواج التذبذب هى اليورو فرنك واليورو باوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> كنت حابب اسال ايه احسن طريقه احول بيها مبلغ 20000$ لشركة fxsol علما بانى حولت قبل كده بس عن طريق الفيزا نت ومشيه معايا تمام بس المشكله ان الفيزا نت فى مصر مش بتحول اكتر من 7 الاف جنيه فى اليوم ومبتتشحنش اصلا اكتر من كده  معنانا انى لازم اروح البنك لمده اسبوعين اعد اشحن فيها وكل شحن هبتاخد 2 عبال متتشحن   هل التحويل للشركه بحواله بنكيه افضل وله اعمل ايه    تحياتى

 احمد باشا
افضل واامن وسيلة هى التحويل البنكى

----------


## Ahmad Shawky

> احمد باشا  افضل واامن وسيلة هى التحويل البنكى

 شكرا سمير باشا طيب كيف يتم هذا التحويل لانى اول مره هعملها يعنى قولى لمه اروح البنك اقولو عاوز اعمل ايه واخد معايا عنوان شركة سول مكتبو ازاى حتى لا احدث خطأ فى التحويل وازااى هحول لهوم بمعلوميت رقم حسابى فى شركة سول   تحياتى

----------


## مليارديرة المستقبل

HY Markets
ايش تعرفون عن هذه

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا سمير باشا طيب كيف يتم هذا التحويل لانى اول مره هعملها يعنى قولى لمه اروح البنك اقولو عاوز اعمل ايه واخد معايا عنوان شركة سول مكتبو ازاى حتى لا احدث خطأ فى التحويل وازااى هحول لهوم بمعلوميت رقم حسابى فى شركة سول   تحياتى

 
لما هتحول افكسول هتبعت لك بيانات الحساب اللى هتبعت عليه وهتروح البنك وتملا  نموذج البنك الخاص بالتحويل 
وهيتم التحويل ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> HY Markets
> ايش تعرفون عن هذه

 الاقضل البحث فى قسم ارشيف شركات الوساطة عنها واكيد هيكون فى معلومات اكتر

----------


## hamod

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ماهو التمبلت ؟ هل هو القالب  بالعربي ...يعني حفظ قالب تم اعادة ادراجة على الشارت ام مادا 
ارجو التوضيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ماهو التمبلت ؟ هل هو القالب  بالعربي ...يعني حفظ قالب تم اعادة ادراجة على الشارت ام مادا 
> ارجو التوضيح

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم مثل ما تفضلت

----------


## mr pirate

انا اسف يا اخوانى لكنى اريد ان اجد شركة محترمة و مضمونة فى تعاملاتها و يكون بها حسابات اسلامية و يكون السحب و الايداع بسهولة و تتعامل بالميتاتريدر
شركة فكسول جيدة لكن المشكة فى البرنامج مش مريحنى فى الاستخدام !!
ينفع اشتغل على برنامج تانى فى التحليل و كدة و لما اشترى او ابيع استخدم بتاع فكسول ؟؟ و هل فى مشاكل فى الطريقة دى ؟؟
و ايه رأيكم فى شركة AlTrade ??

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اسف يا اخوانى لكنى اريد ان اجد شركة محترمة و مضمونة فى تعاملاتها و يكون بها حسابات اسلامية و يكون السحب و الايداع بسهولة و تتعامل بالميتاتريدر
> شركة فكسول جيدة لكن المشكة فى البرنامج مش مريحنى فى الاستخدام !!
> ينفع اشتغل على برنامج تانى فى التحليل و كدة و لما اشترى او ابيع استخدم بتاع فكسول ؟؟ و هل فى مشاكل فى الطريقة دى ؟؟
> و ايه رأيكم فى شركة AlTrade ??

 ياهلا بيك
ماهو كلنا بنعمل كده
بنحلل على ال تريد وبنفذ على افكسول عادى جدا

----------


## الحلم الاخير

> ياهلا بيك  ماهو كلنا بنعمل كده بنحلل على ال تريد وبنفذ على افكسول عادى جدا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  استاذ سمير على حسب كلامك انه الوضع عادي جدا بالنسبه للافسكول ولكن الذي لديه حساب  في FXCM ويرغب بالتحليل على شارت التريد وينفذ على حسابه هل يوجد توافق ام هناك مخاطره لاني لم اجد احد من الاعضاء تم ذكر ذلك امل التكرم بأفادتي ولكن شاكر وممنون  وشكرا لك مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  استاذ سمير على حسب كلامك انه الوضع عادي جدا بالنسبه للافسكول ولكن الذي لديه حساب  في FXCM ويرغب بالتحليل على شارت التريد وينفذ على حسابه هل يوجد توافق ام هناك مخاطره لاني لم اجد احد من الاعضاء تم ذكر ذلك امل التكرم بأفادتي ولكن شاكر وممنون  وشكرا لك مقدما

 وعليكم السلام روحمة الله
هى هى ياغالى

----------


## wadmatter

هلا والله... موضوع ممتاز وأشكر صاحب الطرح 
بصراحة دائما أسأل هل يمكنني التداول عن طريق ميتاتريدر بشركة أف أكس سول؟؟؟ 
وماهي المشكلة في برنامج GTS Mobile PDA
لأني تعبت من كثر ماحاولت علية عشان أدش حسابي...مجرد ما أكتب باسورد يكتب أرقام فقط بدون حروف 
ياريت حد يساعدني والرابط للبرنامج :-  GTS Mobile - Welcome
وتختار PDA
لأني أستعمل i-mate ULTIMATE 8150 
ورابط الشرح هذا:- FX Solutions - GTS Mobile 
وجزاكم الله خير...

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي ما معني التعزيز   لاني اري هذه الكلمه في التوصيات

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

سلام عليكم جميعا  
حبيت اعرف ماهو الزوج المقصود بالمجنون هل هو الباوند دولار او الباوند ين ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم جميعا  
> حبيت اعرف ماهو الزوج المقصود بالمجنون هل هو الباوند دولار او الباوند ين ؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هو الباوند ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي ما معني التعزيز   لاني اري هذه الكلمه في التوصيات

 التعزيز هو الدخول فى صفقات فى اتجاه الصفقة الاساسية 
فلو مثلا انت شارى وهبط السعر تشترى مرة اخرى ويسمى هنا التعزيز

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا والله... موضوع ممتاز وأشكر صاحب الطرح 
> بصراحة دائما أسأل هل يمكنني التداول عن طريق ميتاتريدر بشركة أف أكس سول؟؟؟  افكسول ليس فيها الميتا تريدر  
> وماهي المشكلة في برنامج GTS Mobile PDA
> لأني تعبت من كثر ماحاولت علية عشان أدش حسابي...مجرد ما أكتب باسورد يكتب أرقام فقط بدون حروف 
> ياريت حد يساعدني والرابط للبرنامج :-  GTS Mobile - Welcome
> وتختار PDA
> لأني أستعمل i-mate ULTIMATE 8150 
> ورابط الشرح هذا:- FX Solutions - GTS Mobile 
> وجزاكم الله خير...

 بالنسبة لمشكلة الموبايل الافضل التعامل مع الدعم الفنى للشركة

----------


## laith

السلام عليكم
أنا بس بدي أسألكم أولا هل البورصه حلال ام حرام وما الدليل ؟
ثانيا:
ما توقعم اليوم للنفط ؟
أرجوا الرد
أوا الرد على أميلي  [email protected] [email protected]
وشكرا جزيل لمشرفي هذا المنتدى وللمشاركين 
الله يجظيكم الخير يارب

----------


## moaaz_1

ياريت ياشباب حد يعطيني كتاب او ملف بالعربي عن خطوط الميوري

----------


## اسلام عادل

> التعزيز هو الدخول فى صفقات فى اتجاه الصفقة الاساسية 
> فلو مثلا انت شارى وهبط السعر تشترى مرة اخرى ويسمى هنا التعزيز

 ولكن ما الغرض من ذلك
بهذه الطريقه سوف تزداد الاخسائر

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن ما الغرض من ذلك
> بهذه الطريقه سوف تزداد الاخسائر

 ترجع الى تحليلك الشخصى مادام لم يكسر الترند او الدعم فهو يعتبر صاعد فيكون بالاستفادة باخذه شراء من مناطق متدنية

----------


## اسلام عادل

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## dr.forex2000

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا علي فتح مثل هذه المواضيع للمبتدئيين وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم  
هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي علي الرغم من متابعتي له منذ اكثر من شهرين  
وعندي سؤال ... ما هو الهيدج ؟؟ سمعت هذه الكلمة كثيرا في المنتدي ولم افهم معناها ؟ وهل له علاقة بالاستوب لوس ؟.؟؟  
تحياتي لكم *

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اشكركم شكرا جزيلا علي فتح مثل هذه المواضيع للمبتدئيين وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم  
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي علي الرغم من متابعتي له منذ اكثر من شهرين  
> وعندي سؤال ... ما هو الهيدج ؟؟ سمعت هذه الكلمة كثيرا في المنتدي ولم افهم معناها ؟ وهل له علاقة بالاستوب لوس ؟.؟؟  
> تحياتي لكم *

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية
يعنى لو عندك صفقة شراء تفتح صفقة بيع
ووقت فتح الصفقة المعاكسة يتوقف الربح الحالى او الخسارة الحالية 
وكثير بيستخدموه بدلا من الاستوب على اساس يحافظ على مراكزهم لعل وعسى بعد ذلك يغلقها على ربح

----------


## hima ahmed

انا قرات كتاب الفوركس و قرأت استراتيجية الترند المكسور ووعيتها  وتعلمت التعامل مع الميتا ترايدر ولكني تائة في الحساب التجريبي
علي الميتا ترايدر فماذا افعل :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا قرات كتاب الفوركس و قرأت استراتيجية الترند المكسور ووعيتها  وتعلمت التعامل مع الميتا ترايدر ولكني تائة في الحساب التجريبي
> علي الميتا ترايدر فماذا افعل

 تعاملت مع الطريقة بمعنى ايه يعنى تقدر تدخل تبيع وتشرى على اساس الطريقة ولا اازاى تعاملك معاها
والنقطة التانية يعنى ايه تايه مع الميتا هل مش عارف تتعامل معاه  
نرجو التوضيح

----------


## justme

ماهو افضل زوج يتاجر به اي مبتديء ؟؟؟ 
و ماهو اكثر الازواج صعودا و هبوطا من حيث كثره عدد النقاط؟؟ 
و العكس ايضا من حيث قله النقاط ؟

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم أخواني أحد عنده معلومات عن بنك فيرن قولد وهل يدعم حسابات اسلامية 
السؤال عام للجميع وخاص لاخي سمير صيام وشكرا

----------


## samer20

اخواني السلام عليكم  
اود ان اسال عن شركة مناسبة من الناحي التالية :
1-فتح حساب عن طريق التحويل البنكي بقيمة 100دولار
2-سبيرد معقول
3-موثوقة بها من حيث السمعة 
4-سهولة السحب عن طريق التحويل البنكي  
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو افضل زوج يتاجر به اي مبتديء ؟؟؟ 
> و ماهو اكثر الازواج صعودا و هبوطا من حيث كثره عدد النقاط؟؟ 
> و العكس ايضا من حيث قله النقاط ؟

 افضل زوج هو اليورو دولار
 ودايما ابحث عن الزوج الذى يحترم التحليل وليس من يحثث نقاط اكثر لانه ممكن جدا يخسر نقاط اكتر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخواني أحد عنده معلومات عن بنك فيرن قولد وهل يدعم حسابات اسلامية 
> السؤال عام للجميع وخاص لاخي سمير صيام وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام 
اهلا بيك اخى 
بالنسبة لهذا البنك يوجد موضوع عنه فى ارشيف شركات الوساطة يمكنك الرجوع اليه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36813.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني السلام عليكم  
> اود ان اسال عن شركة مناسبة من الناحي التالية :
> 1-فتح حساب عن طريق التحويل البنكي بقيمة 100دولار
> 2-سبيرد معقول
> 3-موثوقة بها من حيث السمعة 
> 4-سهولة السحب عن طريق التحويل البنكي  
> مع جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام
حتى الان افضل الشركات تبدا من 250 دولار
اما ماهى اقل فلا اعلم بها ويمكنك الرجوع لارشيف شركات الوساطة ومراجعة المواضيع هناك وتقرا بنفسك المكتوب عن الشركات

----------


## samer20

> وعليكم السلام  حتى الان افضل الشركات تبدا من 250 دولار اما ماهى اقل فلا اعلم بها ويمكنك الرجوع لارشيف شركات الوساطة ومراجعة المواضيع هناك وتقرا بنفسك المكتوب عن الشركات

  
مشكور اخ سمير جزاك الله كل خير :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبن الشيبة

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير صيام ماقصرت كفيت ووفيت

----------


## hala2244

أخواني أنا صارلي فتره أشتغل على برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 . وأطبق عليه استراتيجية الترند المكسور الوارده هنا في المنتدى في قسم الاستراتيجيات . 
والصراحه الاستراتيجيه جدا جميله وواضحه وسهله لي كمبتدئه . 
أنا لا أطبقها عمليا . يعني أقصد أنني لم أقوم بعقد أي صفقات . لكني أراقب تقاطع المؤشرات وأرى بعيني كيف لو أنني فتحت فعلا صفقه لكنت ربحت العديد من النقاط .
سؤالي الأول هو . كيف أفتح الصفقه وأغلقها وكيف أضع الستوب لوزر وكيف أحركه وكيف أحدد الهدف .
السؤال الثاني : هل أفتح الصفقه عند رأس الشمعه من فوق أم من الأسفل أقصد الشمعه . يعني كيف أعرف أنه الأن تحديدا لازم أفتح الصفقه .
السؤال الثاني : كيف أعرف كم نقطه أنا ربحت أو خسرت ؟؟ يعني بصراحه أنا لا أعرف كيف أقرأ سعر العمله في الوقت الحالي . وكم عدد النقاط التي كسبتها أو خسرتها وبالتالي لا أعرف كيف أحدد الستوب لوزر . يعني عندما يقول لي ضع ستوب لوزر أربعين نقطه مثلا . ما معنى هذه الكلمه وكيف أحسبها بالظبط . وبالتالي النقطه كم تساوي من المال ؟؟ يعني كيف أعرف كم دولار أنا ربحت أو خسرت ؟
سؤالي الأخير : ما أحسن شركة وساطه ممكن أفتح معهم حساب حقيقي . أريد شركه معروفه ويكون التعامل معها سهل وواضح وما يتعبوني في تحويل المال .
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخواني أنا صارلي فتره أشتغل على برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 . وأطبق عليه استراتيجية الترند المكسور الوارده هنا في المنتدى في قسم الاستراتيجيات . 
> والصراحه الاستراتيجيه جدا جميله وواضحه وسهله لي كمبتدئه . 
> أنا لا أطبقها عمليا . يعني أقصد أنني لم أقوم بعقد أي صفقات . لكني أراقب تقاطع المؤشرات وأرى بعيني كيف لو أنني فتحت فعلا صفقه لكنت ربحت العديد من النقاط .  ان شاء الله بعد كده تطبقيها عملى لانه مهم جدا التدرب عملى عليها 
> سؤالي الأول هو . كيف أفتح الصفقه وأغلقها وكيف أضع الستوب لوزر وكيف أحركه وكيف أحدد الهدف .  فتح صفقة على الميتاتريدر بوضع الاورد من new order  الموجودة فى قائمة tools 
> طبعا عند فتح الصفقة يمكنك وضع الهدف والاستوب 
> وتحريك الاستوب من خلال التعديل على الصفقة المفتوحة 
> ولهذه التفاصيل يمكنك مراجعة هذا الموضوع وجاهزين لاى استفسار  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html 
> السؤال الثاني : هل أفتح الصفقه عند رأس الشمعه من فوق أم من الأسفل أقصد الشمعه . يعني كيف أعرف أنه الأن تحديدا لازم أفتح الصفقه .  فتح الصفقة فى الترند المكسور بيكون بعد انتهاء شمعة التقاطع مع توافق باقى الشروط يعنى من بداية الشمعة الجديدة او اختبار الترند لو صعد لاختباره 
> السؤال الثاني : كيف أعرف كم نقطه أنا ربحت أو خسرت ؟؟ يعني بصراحه أنا لا أعرف كيف أقرأ سعر العمله في الوقت الحالي . وكم عدد النقاط التي كسبتها أو خسرتها وبالتالي لا أعرف كيف أحدد الستوب لوزر . يعني عندما يقول لي ضع ستوب لوزر أربعين نقطه مثلا . ما معنى هذه الكلمه وكيف أحسبها بالظبط . وبالتالي النقطه كم تساوي من المال ؟؟ يعني كيف أعرف كم دولار أنا ربحت أو خسرت ؟  يبقى لازم ترجعى للشرح اللى وضعت لك اللينك بتاعه حتى تفهمى طبيعة البرنامج وهتقدرى تفتح اى صفقة وتضعى هدفها واستوبها وبيكون واضح امامك الصفقة ان كانت رابحة ام خاسرة
> ...

 تم الاجابة اعلاه ومن افضل الشركات من وجهة نظرى هى افكسول

----------


## hala2244

مشكور أخي ما قصرت والله سأراجع الرابط باذن الله

----------


## [email protected]

استاذنا العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته
لدى حساب فى شركه FXSOL
وارغب فى تحويله الى حساب اسلامى لانى لم انتبه الى هذه اللنقطه اثناء فتح الحساب وان صفقاتى تطول الى وقت كثير
ارجو ان تخبنى بكيفيه عمل ذلك
اخوكم محمد

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته
> لدى حساب فى شركه FXSOL
> وارغب فى تحويله الى حساب اسلامى لانى لم انتبه الى هذه اللنقطه اثناء فتح الحساب وان صفقاتى تطول الى وقت كثير
> ارجو ان تخبنى بكيفيه عمل ذلك
> اخوكم محمد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بمراسلة الادارة على [email protected]
او على [email protected] 
تقبل ودى

----------


## justme

ماهو افضل زوج للتداول في الوقت الذي يكون فيه 
السوق الامريكي و الاوروبي و لندن مفتوح

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو افضل زوج للتداول في الوقت الذي يكون فيه 
> السوق الامريكي و الاوروبي و لندن مفتوح

 اليورو دولار

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم 
الاستاذ الحنفي 
الاستاذ سمير  
اقدر لكم لو تخصص قليل من الوقت لمساعدتي  
لاحظت الفرق في الاسعار بين الفاكسول وميتاتريدر 
والسؤال 
كيف يمكنني ان اربط ميتاتريدر بفاكسول ليكون يكون نفس السعر ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟  
بارك الله فيكم وكثر امثالكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> الاستاذ الحنفي 
> الاستاذ سمير  
> اقدر لكم لو تخصص قليل من الوقت لمساعدتي  
> لاحظت الفرق في الاسعار بين الفاكسول وميتاتريدر 
> والسؤال 
> كيف يمكنني ان اربط ميتاتريدر بفاكسول ليكون يكون نفس السعر ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟  
> بارك الله فيكم وكثر امثالكم

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فرق الاسعار لو وجد بيكون ىف حدود 3-4 نقاط فى العادة 
ولايوجد ربط بين البرنامجين حاليا لكن اقرب برنامج لاسعار افكسول هو ال تريد

----------


## السديري

اتوجه بعد الشكر الي الله سبحانه وتعالي الي شكر اخواني من قامو بالاهتمام بالاجابه علي  خصوصا الاستاذ سمير

----------


## اسلام عادل

يا جماعه انا لسه مبتدا ولكن اجد الكثير من الموضوعات عن التحليل الفني 
والقليل عن التحليل الاساسي واود افادتنا نحن المبتدئين :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  بمواقع للاخبار الاقتصاديه الموثره في سوق الفوركس وياريت تكون بالعربي ولو بالانجليزي مفيش مشاكل برضو
بس اهم حاجه تكون المواقع دي سريعه في الحصول علي الخبر 
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا جماعه انا لسه مبتدا ولكن اجد الكثير من الموضوعات عن التحليل الفني 
> والقليل عن التحليل الاساسي واود افادتنا نحن المبتدئين بمواقع للاخبار الاقتصاديه الموثره في سوق الفوركس وياريت تكون بالعربي ولو بالانجليزي مفيش مشاكل برضو
> بس اهم حاجه تكون المواقع دي سريعه في الحصول علي الخبر 
> وشكرا مقدما

 اخى الكريم
نتائج الاخبار تجدها وقت صدور الخبر والتقارير الاقتصادية هتلاقيها هنا فى المنتدى 
الاهم مادام مبتدا انك تركز ىف الفنى اولا مع متابعة قراءة التقارير التى تنزل ومع الوقت هيكون لك خلفية اساسية ممتازة لان الاساسى بتزيد خبرتك فيه مع الوقت

----------


## اسلام عادل

> اخى الكريم
> نتائج الاخبار تجدها وقت صدور الخبر والتقارير الاقتصادية هتلاقيها هنا فى المنتدى 
> الاهم مادام مبتدا انك تركز ىف الفنى اولا مع متابعة قراءة التقارير التى تنزل ومع الوقت هيكون لك خلفية اساسية ممتازة لان الاساسى بتزيد خبرتك فيه مع الوقت

 متشكر جدااا

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ/سمير      ---   تحياتي وتقديرى                                                                                   ارجو القاء الضوء علي طريقة السحب ببطاقة الفيسا او الماستير  وخصوصا اذا كان المبلغ صغير بدلا من اجراءات التحويل البنكي    -------- لك كل الشكر

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم...كيف حالك يا ا/ سمير.....؟؟   قرأت عن موضوع بخصوص COT أو Commitment of Traders Chart...وهو ببساطة شديدة بيوضح سوق العقود المستقبلية للعملات Futures وربطها بسوق الفوركس الحالى أو Spot Market.....يا ريت تعطنى رأيك فى هذا الموضوع...وهل له مكان فى هذا المنتدى أستزيد منه أكثر....وتقبل تحياتى...

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم اخي سمير لماذا الهيدج خطير ومقابر للاموال مع اني اشوفة العكس نورنا الله ينور عليك 
وهل استخدامة وقت الاخبار مع وقف الخسارة هل نضمن التنفيذ ام لا وشاكرين ومقدرين لك لخدمة الاخوة هنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ/سمير      ---   تحياتي وتقديرى                                                                                   ارجو القاء الضوء علي طريقة السحب ببطاقة الفيسا او الماستير  وخصوصا اذا كان المبلغ صغير بدلا من اجراءات التحويل البنكي    -------- لك كل الشكر

 انا اسف لتاخر الرد بس نمت امباح نوم عميق محستش بنفسى من الارهاق
المهم الحسب على الفيزا اعرف انه مش موجود ولو اودعت بالفيزا تسحب نفس المبلغ فى حدود 30 يوم من الايداع لاغير 
يعنى السحب اجمالا تحويل بنكى او شيك والتحويل افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم...كيف حالك يا ا/ سمير.....؟؟   قرأت عن موضوع بخصوص COT أو Commitment of Traders Chart...وهو ببساطة شديدة بيوضح سوق العقود المستقبلية للعملات Futures وربطها بسوق الفوركس الحالى أو Spot Market.....يا ريت تعطنى رأيك فى هذا الموضوع...وهل له مكان فى هذا المنتدى أستزيد منه أكثر....وتقبل تحياتى...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا خبرتى قليلة فيه بس عل ىحسب قرايتى فى الموضوع انه ينفع فى الصفقات السوينجية وليس للمضاربة اليومية والجدول بيكون اسبوعى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير لماذا الهيدج خطير ومقابر للاموال مع اني اشوفة العكس نورنا الله ينور عليك 
> وهل استخدامة وقت الاخبار مع وقف الخسارة هل نضمن التنفيذ ام لا وشاكرين ومقدرين لك لخدمة الاخوة هنا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الهيدج ممتاز للى يعرف يتعامل معاه وتكون نفسيته قابلة بذلك
لكن هو مقبرة للاموال لانه بيعتبروا ان الهيدج اصبح صفقتين بدلا واحدة وانت مش عارف تتصرف فى واحدة هتبقى مش عارف تتصرف فى الاتنين ويبقى بدل خسارة صفقة اصبح خسارة صفقتين مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار النفسية وقلقها

----------


## اسلام عادل

هو ازاي بيتم رسم مستويات الفيوباتشي هل من اخر قاع وقمه ام من اعلي قاع واوطي قمه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو ازاي بيتم رسم مستويات الفيوباتشي هل من اخر قاع وقمه ام من اعلي قاع واوطي قمه؟

 فى حالة الترند الصاعد الرسم يكون من القاع للقمة 
وفى  حالة الترند الهابط الرسم يكون من القمة للقاع

----------


## بي بي بي

سلامي للجميع,
سؤالي محمدد وواضح .. جماعة  ويش رايكم في فتح حساب للتعامل في العملات مع بنك BSB ؟

----------


## ahmedfouad

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  انا خبرتى قليلة فيه بس عل ىحسب قرايتى فى الموضوع انه ينفع فى الصفقات السوينجية وليس للمضاربة اليومية والجدول بيكون اسبوعى

   متشكرين على الرد أخى العزيز.....من فضلك عايز مؤشر الـ  DMI  على السريع.....وتقبل تحياتى....

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلامي للجميع,
> سؤالي محمدد وواضح .. جماعة  ويش رايكم في فتح حساب للتعامل في العملات مع بنك BSB ؟

 بصراحة لا اعلم به الافضل يرد عليك من تعامل معه

----------


## سمير صيام

> متشكرين على الرد أخى العزيز.....من فضلك عايز مؤشر الـ  DMI  على السريع.....وتقبل تحياتى....

 المؤشر من مؤشرات الترند الرئيسية فى الميتا تريدر
insert
indicator
trend 
dmi

----------


## ahmedfouad

> المؤشر من مؤشرات الترند الرئيسية فى الميتا تريدر  insert indicator trend  dmi

 تسلم يا غالى....دايما سباق....فى الخير دائما إن شاء الله....!!  :Asvc:

----------


## samer20

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير للجميع اخواني اود معرفة كيف يتم حساب الهامش المستعمل في شركة fxsol 
واذا امكن كيف يحسب اذا كانت الصفقة خاسرة اي كيف يزيد الهامش المسنعمل بزيادة النقاط (الخاسرة) في الصفقة
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير للجميع اخواني اود معرفة كيف يتم حساب الهامش المستعمل في شركة fxsol 
> واذا امكن كيف يحسب اذا كانت الصفقة خاسرة اي كيف يزيد الهامش المسنعمل بزيادة النقاط (الخاسرة) في الصفقة
> مع جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لان افكسول لها طريقة حسابية فى حساب المارجن تختلف بصعود او هبوط اى عملة وبالتالى سعر تحويلها للدولار سيختلف وبالتالى المارجن المحجوز منك سيختلف قيمة تحويله
يعنى لو تم حجز مارجن منك والباوند على سعر 1.9500 اكيد هيختف لو اصبح الدولار = 1.9100

----------


## samer20

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  لان افكسول لها طريقة حسابية فى حساب المارجن تختلف بصعود او هبوط اى عملة وبالتالى سعر تحويلها للدولار سيختلف وبالتالى المارجن المحجوز منك سيختلف قيمة تحويله يعنى لو تم حجز مارجن منك والباوند على سعر 1.9500 اكيد هيختف لو اصبح الدولار = 1.9100

   
مشكور اخ سمير افهم من ذلك ان لها طريقة معقدة صعب شرحها

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخ سمير افهم من ذلك ان لها طريقة معقدة صعب شرحها

  ليس صعب فجدول حساب المارجن موجود فى البرنامج لكن معادلاته غير موجودة وانا منزلها قبل كده هنا فى موضوع خاص بالادارة المالية

----------


## samer20

> ليس صعب فجدول حساب المارجن موجود فى البرنامج لكن معادلاته غير موجودة وانا منزلها قبل كده هنا فى موضوع خاص بالادارة المالية

 لك مني كل الاحترام  التقدير    شكرا

----------


## اسلام عادل

> فى حالة الترند الصاعد الرسم يكون من القاع للقمة 
> وفى  حالة الترند الهابط الرسم يكون من القمة للقاع

 
منا عارف انا بقصد من انهي قاع وانهي قمه اعلي قمه ام اخر قمه ؟

----------


## الحسناوي

السلام عليكم 
مارايك اخي سمير في الشركات التي تقدم مبلغ زهيد لفتح حساب معهم ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> منا عارف انا بقصد من انهي قاع وانهي قمه اعلي قمه ام اخر قمه ؟

 على حسب اخر موجة 
طبعا اخر قمة وقاع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> مارايك اخي سمير في الشركات التي تقدم مبلغ زهيد لفتح حساب معهم ؟

 وعليكم السلام 
بالنسبة لى اى شركة تعتبر محترمة مالم يثبت العكس حتى وان اعطت مبلغ لفتح الحساب 
والاهم من هذا ان تكون شركة مسجلة منعا لاى مشاكل مع شركات غير مسجلة

----------


## أبن الشيبة

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير لماذا الهيدج خطير ومقابر للاموال مع اني اشوفة العكس نورنا الله ينور عليك 
> وهل استخدامة وقت الاخبار مع وقف الخسارة هل نضمن التنفيذ ام لا وشاكرين ومقدرين لك لخدمة الاخوة هنا

  
أخي سمير أشكرك على جوابك للشق الاول ولكن انت نسيت الشق الثاني من الاستفسار 
اتمنى الاجابة عليه وربي يرزقك من فضلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير أشكرك على جوابك للشق الاول ولكن انت نسيت الشق الثاني من الاستفسار 
> اتمنى الاجابة عليه وربي يرزقك من فضلة

 تقصد التنفيذ وقت الاخبار عادى مافيش مشكلة ماعدا اوقات الاخبار القوية والسعر يكون قريب ممكن لا يتفذ نفس السعر

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي سمير هو علي موقع fxsol بيزودوا الاسبريد ساعه الاخبار ؟ ولو بيزودوا بيزودوا كام نقطه؟ 
وما مدي التزامهم بوقف الخساره واللميت؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هو علي موقع fxsol بيزودوا الاسبريد ساعه الاخبار ؟ ولو بيزودوا بيزودوا كام نقطه؟ 
> وما مدي التزامهم بوقف الخساره واللميت؟

 لا تقلق لازيادة وقت الاخبار لكن وقت الاخبار القوية لاتستطيع وضع امر معلق الا على بعد 25 نقطة تحسبا لاى جاب

----------


## اسلام عادل

> لا تقلق لازيادة وقت الاخبار لكن وقت الاخبار القوية لاتستطيع وضع امر معلق الا على بعد 25 نقطة تحسبا لاى جاب

  
طب افرض انا كنت فاتح عقدمن مده قبل الخبر
 والستوب مثلا 50 نقطه  
 بس اصبح علي بعد 15 نقطه فقط من الخبر بعد كده  هل سينفذ الاستوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب افرض انا كنت فاتح عقدمن مده قبل الخبر
>  والستوب مثلا 50 نقطه  
>  بس اصبح علي بعد 15 نقطه فقط من الخبر بعد كده  هل سينفذ الاستوب

 على حسب سير الحركة وقتها لو تعدى الاستوب سيغلق لك الصفقة على افضل مكان مناسب لانه لن يمر السعر على مكان الاستوب الاصلى

----------


## اسلام عادل

> على حسب سير الحركة وقتها لو تعدى الاستوب سيغلق لك الصفقة على افضل مكان مناسب لانه لن يمر السعر على مكان الاستوب الاصلى

  
شكرا لك علي التوضيح  :015: 
 علي العموم الواحد يبقي يريح دماغه ويقضيها بره اوقات الاخبار

----------


## المحب للإسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أرجو أن تعلمني كيف يتم تنزيل وإرفاق الشارت مع المشاركة وكتابة الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## اسلام عادل

هل يوجد مسابقه للحسابات التجريبيه هذا الشهر  او الشهر القادم
 لاني اود ان اشترك

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد مسابقه للحسابات التجريبيه هذا الشهر  او الشهر القادم
>  لاني اود ان اشترك

 ان شاء الله اول سبتمبر

----------


## اسلام عادل

> ان شاء الله اول سبتمبر

 يعني ان شاء الله في رمضان هتبقي مسابقه كلها بركه  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## noha elahwany

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
من فضلكم ارجو مساعده 
انا لسه مبتداه فى الفوركس ومن كثره المواضيع الرائعه ما بقيت عارفه اقرا ايه ولا ايه وافكارى تشتتت ومش عارفه البدايه الصح منين وبتمنى اكون متبحره فى هذا المجال واعرف كل شى عنه لكن البدايه مش عارفاها .
منتظره الرد من الاخوه الكرام فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وجزاكم الله كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## اسلام عادل

ما معني القاب

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> من فضلكم ارجو مساعده 
> انا لسه مبتداه فى الفوركس ومن كثره المواضيع الرائعه ما بقيت عارفه اقرا ايه ولا ايه وافكارى تشتتت ومش عارفه البدايه الصح منين وبتمنى اكون متبحره فى هذا المجال واعرف كل شى عنه لكن البدايه مش عارفاها .
> منتظره الرد من الاخوه الكرام فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وجزاكم الله كل خير
> والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيكى اختى الكريمة
عليكى بهذا القسم التعليمى واقراى المواضيع المثبتة فيه وكل ما يتعلق بالاساسيات والتحليل الفنى وبعد الانتهاء منها ان شاء الله تبداى تبحثى عن طريقة متاجرة ليكى
واى سؤال احنا جاهزين للرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما معني القاب

 قاب يعنى فجوة وهى منطقة لايمر عليها السعر نتيجة خبر وفنيا مفترض ان يرجع السعر لاغلاق الفجوة قبل استكمال الاتجاه ولكن ليس شرط تحققه كل مرة

----------


## justme

اذا اخفضت عمله , هل تنخفض امام باقي العملات 
مثلا اذا ارتفع الدولار امام اليورو 
هل يرتفع مع بقيه الازواج الاخرى مثل الباوند دولار و غيره؟؟؟ 
و نفس السؤال ينطبق على بقيه الازواج الاخرى في حاله الارتفاع و الانخفاض ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا اخفضت عمله , هل تنخفض امام باقي العملات 
> مثلا اذا ارتفع الدولار امام اليورو 
> هل يرتفع مع بقيه الازواج الاخرى مثل الباوند دولار و غيره؟؟؟ 
> و نفس السؤال ينطبق على بقيه الازواج الاخرى في حاله الارتفاع و الانخفاض ؟؟

 ليس شرط ولذلك يفضل التعامل مع كل عملة بذاتها افضل

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخوة الأكارم ...  هل صحيح أن زوج :-  eur/usd بعكس حركة الزوج :- usd/chf  و بخاصة عند التحركات الكبيرة و الأخبار الهامة ؟؟   و شكرا ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخوة الأكارم ...  هل صحيح أن زوج :-  eur/usd بعكس حركة الزوج :- usd/chf  و بخاصة عند التحركات الكبيرة و الأخبار الهامة ؟؟   و شكرا ..

 بنسبة 92% نعم

----------


## justme

هل لديك شرح هذه الاستراتيجه بالعربي CatFx50 - Forex Trading

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل لديك شرح هذه الاستراتيجه بالعربي CatFx50 - Forex Trading

  اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16606.html

----------


## islam4ever

السلام عليكم 
عند بداية المتاجرة في زوج معين يجب عمل تحليل فنى له صح ؟ 
طيب في شوية أسئلة : 
1- هل يتم عمل تحليل فنى للزوج يوم الأثنين فقط مع بداية المتاجرة أم كل يوم 
2- للتحليل الفنى مواضيع كثيرة بإختصار ما هي أهم العوامل المطلوبة لتحليل فنى جيد 
( مثل طبعا الدعم و المقاومة و الفيوبانتشى ) 
3- على أى فريم يتم عمل الدعم و المقاومة و خطوط الفيوبانتشى و هل تصلح للأسبوع كله أم لليوم فقط  
مع العلم بأنني أستخدم اسلوب التجارة اليومية السريعة .  
مع الشكر

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

شكرا للأخ / سمير صيام على هذه المعلومة المفيدة النافعة 
 و تقبل مروري و تحياتي و تقديري ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> عند بداية المتاجرة في زوج معين يجب عمل تحليل فنى له صح ؟   تمام ولو كنت تعرف ايليوت هيبقى ايليوت كمان ولو ترعف اساسى هيبقى اساسى كمان 
> طيب في شوية أسئلة : 
> 1- هل يتم عمل تحليل فنى للزوج يوم الأثنين فقط مع بداية المتاجرة أم كل يوم  ممكن تبدا يوم الاتنين او الجمعة بعد اغلاق السوق وتحدث النقاط كلما تغيرت يعنى مش لازم تحديدا كل اسبوع  
> 2- للتحليل الفنى مواضيع كثيرة بإختصار ما هي أهم العوامل المطلوبة لتحليل فنى جيد 
> ( مثل طبعا الدعم و المقاومة و الفيوبانتشى )   دعم ومقاومة وترند وفايبو ونماذج  
> 3- على أى فريم يتم عمل الدعم و المقاومة و خطوط الفيوبانتشى و هل تصلح للأسبوع كله أم لليوم فقط   تبدا من الشهرى ثم الاسبوعى ثم اليومى والاربع ساعات  
> مع العلم بأنني أستخدم اسلوب التجارة اليومية السريعة .   حتى لو مضاربة سريعة لازم تراعى الفريمات الكبيرة  
> مع الشكر

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للأخ / سمير صيام على هذه المعلومة المفيدة النافعة 
>  و تقبل مروري و تحياتي و تقديري ...

 لا شكر على واجب

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي سمير صيام ابغى موشرات توضح لي الدعم والمقاومة في مؤشرات منصة كراون 
ممكن تعطيني  الطريقة بحيث تكون طريقة سهلة ان شاء الله وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير صيام ابغى موشرات توضح لي الدعم والمقاومة في مؤشرات منصة كراون 
> ممكن تعطيني  الطريقة بحيث تكون طريقة سهلة ان شاء الله وشكرا لك

  مش فاهم قصدك لو عايز مؤشرات دعم ومقاومة فى اما رقمية زى البايفوت 
وفى مؤشر بيظهر الدعم والمقاومة كمستويات قمم وقيعان موجود فى المرفقات

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أخي سمير معليش على الازعاج أنا أبغى يظهر لي على الشارت خطوط المقاومة والدعم 
حيث اني على الديمو تابع لكراون فوركس والملف الي ارسلتة لي مايفتح يعني مستند 
هل يوجد برنامج خاص يفتحه أرجو منك تورنا كيف افتح الملف الي ارسلتة وكيف اخلية يظهر على الشارت 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير معليش على الازعاج أنا أبغى يظهر لي على الشارت خطوط المقاومة والدعم 
> حيث اني على الديمو تابع لكراون فوركس والملف الي ارسلتة لي مايفتح يعني مستند 
> هل يوجد برنامج خاص يفتحه أرجو منك تورنا كيف افتح الملف الي ارسلتة وكيف اخلية يظهر على الشارت 
> وشكرا

 الملف اللى وضعته كان مؤشر تضعه فى فولدر المؤشرات

----------


## اسلام عادل

هو اللي بيكسب ال300 دولار في المسابقه بتاعت دوري ابطال التحليل يستطيع ان يسحبهم؟ ام هناك شروط  وما هي هذه الشروط؟

----------


## paon

استاذي الكريمما هو الباك تيست وكيف تتم تقنياته ؟راجيا" الاجابة

----------


## paon

ايضا" اخي الكريمما هو الدايفرجنس؟وايضا"هل وفقا" لمعلوماتك ان شركة ifb  تقبل بنظام scalping?شاكرا لطفك

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو اللي بيكسب ال300 دولار في المسابقه بتاعت دوري ابطال التحليل يستطيع ان يسحبهم؟ ام هناك شروط  وما هي هذه الشروط؟

 يستطيع سحبهم بعد عمل 40 صفقة ويمكنك الرجوع لشروط المسابقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الكريمما هو الباك تيست وكيف تتم تقنياته ؟راجيا" الاجابة

 الباك تست هو مراجعة شروط اى طريقة على الماضى بتطبيق نفس الشروط وتشوف النتائج كانت ايه 
والاكسبيرتات تقوم بذلك نيابة عنك ان وجدت

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايضا" اخي الكريمما هو الدايفرجنس؟وايضا"هل وفقا" لمعلوماتك ان شركة ifb  تقبل بنظام scalping?شاكرا لطفك

 لا اعلم بصراحة لكن يمكنك سؤالهم عن طريق اللايف شات

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخوي سمير معليش ثقلت عليك ياليت تعطيني فكرة كيف احط الملف الي ارسلته لي ببرنامج التداول 
منتظرك يالغالي وشكرا

----------


## اسلام عادل

> يستطيع سحبهم بعد عمل 40 صفقة ويمكنك الرجوع لشروط المسابقة

 شكرا ليك
 وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أخوي الغالي ياليت تفيدني بالتالي :  مبلغ 3000$  الرافعه 1:100  الأسبريد نقطة واحدة فقط  أمر شراء على اليورو/دولار  100K  الهدف 30 نقطة فقط  أتمنى منك الاجابة على الاستفسارات وهي :  العملية اعلاها كم من الدولار أستعملتها بالشراء ؟  توقعك في حال الربح بتفاصيل العملية اعلاه كم راح يكون ؟  تتوقع المارجن كول يضرب علي بعد كم نقطة بعد نظرك للتفاصيل اعلاه ؟  ..................................................   علماً أني حاولت أفهم نظام العقود مافهمته لانه عندي بكراون فوركس
أقل شئ 10K 
وفي استراتيجية تقول عقد واحد يمثل 10% من رأس المال
بس مالقيت عقد واحد 1K  هل من جواب الله يحفظك
.......................................  واخيرا ارجو منك بعد الاجابات بصدر رحب تنور دربي بطريقة حسابك لها لكي اكون متمرس بها واكون شاكر ومديون لك بتعليمي اخي الكريم وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي الغالي ياليت تفيدني بالتالي :  مبلغ 3000$  الرافعه 1:100  الأسبريد نقطة واحدة فقط  أمر شراء على اليورو/دولار  100K  الهدف 30 نقطة فقط  أتمنى منك الاجابة على الاستفسارات وهي :  العملية اعلاها كم من الدولار أستعملتها بالشراء ؟  توقعك في حال الربح بتفاصيل العملية اعلاه كم راح يكون ؟  تتوقع المارجن كول يضرب علي بعد كم نقطة بعد نظرك للتفاصيل اعلاه ؟  ..................................................   علماً أني حاولت أفهم نظام العقود مافهمته لانه عندي بكراون فوركس
> أقل شئ 10K 
> وفي استراتيجية تقول عقد واحد يمثل 10% من رأس المال
> بس مالقيت عقد واحد 1K  هل من جواب الله يحفظك
> .......................................  واخيرا ارجو منك بعد الاجابات بصدر رحب تنور دربي بطريقة حسابك لها لكي اكون متمرس بها واكون شاكر ومديون لك بتعليمي اخي الكريم وشكرا

 ولا بهمك ياغالى نحسبها سوا 
اولا المعطيات
المبلغ 3000 دولار
الرافعة 1:100
حجم العقد = 100000 دولار (النقطة = 10 دولار)  
طبعا فى حالة المكسب سيكون 30 نقطة = 300 دولار 
قيمة المكسب = 300/ 3000 = 10% 
قيمة المارجن للرافعة 1:100 هو 1000 دولار وتتحسب على اساس حجم العقد على الرافعة يعنى 100000 / 100 = 1000 دولار 
قيمة المارجن من راس المال = 1000 / 3000  = 33.3% وهذا مخالف لادارة المال حيث المفضل لايزيد عن 10% 
طبعا المارجن المتاح سيكون  3000 - 1000 = 2000 دولار
اذن المارجن كول سيكون على بعد 2000 دولار كمارجن متاح / 10 قيمة النقطة = 200 نقطة  وتمثل 66.6% من راس المال وهنا ايضا مخالف لادارة المخاطر حيث يفضل الا تزيد عن 2-3%   
ارجو ان اكون قدرت اوضح لك المطلوب

----------


## بريق النور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، أشكركم على بذل هذه المساعدة الأخوية ، وحسن الإجابات .. وأسأل الله أن يجزيكم عنا كل خير .. 
بالنسبة لي ربما يكون لدي أكثر من سؤال ، والآن ما أريد التأكد منه ـ من فضلكم ـ هل يعمل حد الأرباح وإيقاف الخسائر تلقائيا حتى بعد طفي الجهاز ؟ 
دمتم بخير

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، أشكركم على بذل هذه المساعدة الأخوية ، وحسن الإجابات .. وأسأل الله أن يجزيكم عنا كل خير .. 
> بالنسبة لي ربما يكون لدي أكثر من سؤال ، والآن ما أريد التأكد منه ـ من فضلكم ـ هل يعمل حد الأرباح وإيقاف الخسائر تلقائيا حتى بعد طفي الجهاز ؟ 
> دمتم بخير

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير 
في شركه fxsol  يعمل انا مجربه علي الديمو

----------


## بريق النور

الله يعطيك العافية .. طيب يالغالي 
على ذكر شركة فكسول 
 أتمنى أعرف هل يعطي برنامجها إمكانية تغيير حد الأرباح أو إيقاف الخسائر من على الشارت .. يعني مو يدويا 
يعني نحرك الخط إلى المكان المطلوب تغييره على الشارت ، ثم تجي رسالة : هل تريد بالتأكيد تحويل إيقاف الخسائر إلى هنا ، نعم أو لا .. 
هل يوجد مثل هذا ؟؟ كما في فكسم 
وشكراً جزيلا ًَلك

----------


## أبن الشيبة

يعطيك الف عافية ياسمير

----------


## رساله222

انا جديده هنا واحاول اتابع اغلب المواضيع وفتحت لي حساب تجريبي على fxsol
ولحد الان فهمت البيع والشراء وجربتها وربحت وخسرت واعتقد احتاج سنه كاملة عشان افهم
الفوركس اكثر 
اقرا كثير البعض بيتكلم عن برنامج التداول وهي على حسب فهمي البرنامج اللي بنستخدمه بس برضو اقرا
البعض بيقول اسماء برامج ثانية للشارت 
طيب لما نستخدم البرنامج كيف نستخدم الشارت معاه وكمان كيف نطبق طريقة  النقاط اللي بتحددوها كيف نحدد نقاط معينه واهداف معينه ومتى لانه يادوب  بستخدم طريقة تمهيديه في البيع والشراء
وكيف اقلل المبلغ اللي في الديمو لانه اعتقد انه كبير لمبتدا 10000 دولار هل اقدر اغير الرقم هذا ؟
واعتذر للاطاله

----------


## mohamedzidan

هل ممكن عن طريق المتوسطات ( MACD ) ربح من 30 - 40 نقطه في اليوم  
يعني الاعتماد علي الهستورديجرام ( histordigram ) والماكد والدخول في الصفقه اذا لاحظان ان في هبوط في الهيستور ديجرام او صعود  
طبعا مقصدش ان ال 30 نقطه او ال 40 نقطه في صفقه واحده لكن ممكن في كذا صفقه بحد اقصي 10 نقط مثلا لكل صفقه  
والاعتماد علي فريم ال 30 دقيقه وفريم الساعه مثلا  
هل ممكن هذا الامر ؟

----------


## على نياته

هل طريقة رسمي لشارت لفيبوناتشي صحيحه
هل صحيح ان إغلاق الزوج كان فوق مستوى مقاومه عند فيبوناتشي 50
الشمعه مش عرف اقراها ياليت توضح هل هي شمعة تدل على صعود ام نزول ام حيره 
شاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا جديده هنا واحاول اتابع اغلب المواضيع وفتحت لي حساب تجريبي على fxsol
> ولحد الان فهمت البيع والشراء وجربتها وربحت وخسرت واعتقد احتاج سنه كاملة عشان افهم
> الفوركس اكثر 
> اقرا كثير البعض بيتكلم عن برنامج التداول وهي على حسب فهمي البرنامج اللي بنستخدمه بس برضو اقرا
> البعض بيقول اسماء برامج ثانية للشارت 
> طيب لما نستخدم البرنامج كيف نستخدم الشارت معاه وكمان كيف نطبق طريقة  النقاط اللي بتحددوها كيف نحدد نقاط معينه واهداف معينه ومتى لانه يادوب  بستخدم طريقة تمهيديه في البيع والشراء
> وكيف اقلل المبلغ اللي في الديمو لانه اعتقد انه كبير لمبتدا 10000 دولار هل اقدر اغير الرقم هذا ؟
> واعتذر للاطاله

 اهلا بيكى اختى الكريمة
برنامج التداول هو البرنامج الذى ساضع اوردراتى عليه الخاص بالشركة التى اشتركت عن طريقها
ممكن جدا احلل على اى برنامج شارت مثل ال تريد واضع فقط اوردراتى على برنامج الشركة او ممكن احلل عن طريق برنامج الشركة عادى 
بالنسبة لتحديد النقط هل تقصدى نقط الربح والخسارة هى بتكون عموما امام كل صفقة مفتوحة ونتيجيتها بالنقط سواء سالب او موجب
بالنسبة لتحديد اهداف الصفقات بيكون عن طريق تحليلى او عن طريق طريقة المتاجرة التى اتعامل بها
بالنسبة لتقليل المبلغ بفتح صفقات كثيرة واغلاقها فورا لخسارة الاسبيرد حت اصل الى الرصيد المطلوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ممكن عن طريق المتوسطات ( MACD ) ربح من 30 - 40 نقطه في اليوم  
> يعني الاعتماد علي الهستورديجرام ( histordigram ) والماكد والدخول في الصفقه اذا لاحظان ان في هبوط في الهيستور ديجرام او صعود  
> طبعا مقصدش ان ال 30 نقطه او ال 40 نقطه في صفقه واحده لكن ممكن في كذا صفقه بحد اقصي 10 نقط مثلا لكل صفقه  
> والاعتماد علي فريم ال 30 دقيقه وفريم الساعه مثلا  
> هل ممكن هذا الامر ؟

 ممكن لكن محتاج تتدرب عليها لفترة لترى مدى نجاحها معك

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل طريقة رسمي لشارت لفيبوناتشي صحيحه
> هل صحيح ان إغلاق الزوج كان فوق مستوى مقاومه عند فيبوناتشي 50
> الشمعه مش عرف اقراها ياليت توضح هل هي شمعة تدل على صعود ام نزول ام حيره 
> شاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم

 صحيح ان شاء الله وعموما الرسم بيكون على اخر موجة صعود او اخر موجة هبوط ويحترم السعر مستويات الفايبو
طبعا حسب الشارت اخترق مستوى 38 فايبو ورجع لاختباره ومازال فوقه وده مؤشر للصعود

----------


## اسلام عادل

> الله يعطيك العافية .. طيب يالغالي 
> على ذكر شركة فكسول 
>  أتمنى أعرف هل يعطي برنامجها إمكانية تغيير حد الأرباح أو إيقاف الخسائر من على الشارت .. يعني مو يدويا 
> يعني نحرك الخط إلى المكان المطلوب تغييره على الشارت ، ثم تجي رسالة : هل تريد بالتأكيد تحويل إيقاف الخسائر إلى هنا ، نعم أو لا .. 
> هل يوجد مثل هذا ؟؟ كما في فكسم 
> وشكراً جزيلا ًَلك

 
والله اخي مش عارف الاستاذ سمير هو  اللي ممكن يفيدك في الموضوع ده

----------


## نازح

الأخ وليد شكرا على اهتمامك بأخوانك المبتدئين  
ارغب في اعطائي اهم المواضيع التي يجب على المبتدئ الإلمام بها  
تحياتي  
اخوك نازح

----------


## SahamEmarati99

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .... في البداية أريد أن أشكر الأخوة القائمين على إدارة هذا المنتدى القيم .... عندي استفسار عن كيفية معرفة  إعدادات المؤشرات إعتمادآ على الفريم المستخدم ... على سبيل المثال ماهي إعدادات RSI في فريم الساعة و فريم اليوم أو الشهر ... شاكرين لكم الجهود الجبارة المبذولة  :015:

----------


## رساله222

شكرا استاذ سمير صيام حضرتك اتفضلت و قلت اقدر احلل على نفس البرنامج اللي بستخدمة ...  من فين احصل على الشارت حق البرنامج يعني كيف اخليه يظهر لي عشان اشتغل عليه ..ولو كنت حاحلل على شارت اخر فاي شارت يكون الافضل والاكثر استخداما   اما ماقصدته بالنقاط  والاهداف هي اللي بيحطها الاعضاء كتوصيات  ابغى اعرف كيف اطبقها  مثلا عضو حط توصيه بهذا الشكل  eur/usdشراء من 1.5245هدفـــــــــــ 1.5260ستوبــــــــــ 1.5235 انا بعد قرائتي لهذه التوصيه كيف اضعها على البرنامج ...اعرف اسئلتي مره متعلقه بمراحل متقدمة لكن ابغى افهم معاكم وعفوا للاطاله وشكرا مقدما لصبركم معانا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ وليد شكرا على اهتمامك بأخوانك المبتدئين  
> ارغب في اعطائي اهم المواضيع التي يجب على المبتدئ الإلمام بها  
> تحياتي  
> اخوك نازح

 عليك بهذا القسم ففيه الكثير من المواضيع التعليمية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .... في البداية أريد أن أشكر الأخوة القائمين على إدارة هذا المنتدى القيم .... عندي استفسار عن كيفية معرفة  إعدادات المؤشرات إعتمادآ على الفريم المستخدم ... على سبيل المثال ماهي إعدادات RSI في فريم الساعة و فريم اليوم أو الشهر ... شاكرين لكم الجهود الجبارة المبذولة

 وعليكم السلام 
بالنسبة للمؤشرات عموما لاتغيير عن الاعدادات الاصلية لاى مؤشر حتى وان اختلف الفريم
الا اذا تم التغيير فى احد الاستراتيجيات بناء عن الاستراتيجية نفسها
وكمثال الار اس اى  فى جميع الفريم يستخدم 14 وممكن 9

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير صيام حضرتك اتفضلت و قلت اقدر احلل على نفس البرنامج اللي بستخدمة ...  من فين احصل على الشارت حق البرنامج يعني كيف اخليه يظهر لي عشان اشتغل عليه ..ولو كنت حاحلل على شارت اخر فاي شارت يكون الافضل والاكثر استخداما   اما ماقصدته بالنقاط  والاهداف هي اللي بيحطها الاعضاء كتوصيات  ابغى اعرف كيف اطبقها  مثلا عضو حط توصيه بهذا الشكل  eur/usdشراء من 1.5245هدفـــــــــــ 1.5260ستوبــــــــــ 1.5235 انا بعد قرائتي لهذه التوصيه كيف اضعها على البرنامج ...اعرف اسئلتي مره متعلقه بمراحل متقدمة لكن ابغى افهم معاكم  وعفوا للاطاله وشكرا مقدما لصبركم معانا

 بالنسبة للشارت تقدرى تظهريه من قائمة ملف وتختارى new chart وتختارى اى شارت لاى عملة تختاريها
بالنسبة للنقط اللى تفضلتى بيها هتقدر تحدديها بنفسك بعد تعم الاساسيات مثل الترند والدعم والمقاومة والفايبوناتشى والنماذج لان اختيار هذه النقطة بيكون على اساسهم ان شاء الله

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك العملاق للاجابه علي استفسارات الاعضاء  
انا عندي سؤال عن المارجن  
مثلا لو عندي مبلغ 300 دولار في حسابي  
واريد افتح صفقه رافعه ماليه 1: 100  
اذا المارجن المطلوب هو 146 دولار تقريبا حجم اللوت 10000 
ااذا يتبقي في حسابي تقريبا 154 دولار تقريبا  
سعر النقطه الواحده 1 دولار  
نفترض انه لا قدر الله مثلا حدث خساره 30 نقطه هل الـ 30 نقطه هذه يتم سحبها من ال 154 الموجوده في حسابي  
ام من المارجن اللي الشركه حجزته عندها ؟ 
بمعني اوضح المارجن كول يحدث بعد استنفاذ كل المبلغ اللي عند الشركه اللي حجزته علي اساس انه مارجن  
ام المارجن هذا تامين ولا تاخذ منه الشركه قيمة الخسائر ويحدث المارجن كول عند استنفاذ المبلغ المتبقي في حساب الفرد خارج الـ margin requir ?

----------


## أبن الشيبة

:A006:      :A003: _.... سمير صيام أعطيني وجهة نظرك في رسم هذا الترند المرفق بالمرفقات هل هو رسم جيد أم أنه 
غير ذلك مع ذكر الأسباب أن وجدت تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق . _   :A004:      :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك العملاق للاجابه علي استفسارات الاعضاء  
> انا عندي سؤال عن المارجن  
> مثلا لو عندي مبلغ 300 دولار في حسابي  
> واريد افتح صفقه رافعه ماليه 1: 100  
> اذا المارجن المطلوب هو 146 دولار تقريبا حجم اللوت 10000 
> ااذا يتبقي في حسابي تقريبا 154 دولار تقريبا  
> سعر النقطه الواحده 1 دولار  
> نفترض انه لا قدر الله مثلا حدث خساره 30 نقطه هل الـ 30 نقطه هذه يتم سحبها من ال 154 الموجوده في حسابي  
> ام من المارجن اللي الشركه حجزته عندها ؟ 
> ...

 الخسارة تخصم من ال 300 دولار لان المارجن يرد لك باغلاق الصفقة
لكن المارجن كول ياتى عندما تصبح ال 300 دولار تكون اقل من المارجن المحجوز وهو 154

----------


## سمير صيام

> _.... سمير صيام أعطيني وجهة نظرك في رسم هذا الترند المرفق بالمرفقات هل هو رسم جيد أم أنه 
> غير ذلك مع ذكر الأسباب أن وجدت تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق . _

  :Good:

----------


## اسلام عادل

سؤال في مسابقه دوري ابطال التحليل  
هو في المرحله الاولي لازم يكون المارجن المستخدم 10%من الرصيد؟؟ 
وايه النظام لو مثلا مفتوح 10 عقود لكن المارجن المستخدم 50/60% من الرصيد؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال في مسابقه دوري ابطال التحليل  
> هو في المرحله الاولي لازم يكون المارجن المستخدم 10%من الرصيد؟؟ 
> وايه النظام لو مثلا مفتوح 10 عقود لكن المارجن المستخدم 50/60% من الرصيد؟

 فى  المرحلة الاولى لا تستخدم اكتر من 10 عقود فقط حتى لو كان المارجن اعلى من 90%

----------


## اسلام عادل

> فى  المرحلة الاولى لا تستخدم اكتر من 10 عقود فقط حتى لو كان المارجن اعلى من 90%

 متشكر اخي
طب وكل عقد المارجن المستخدم في  يبقي %10 ولا عادي اي نسبه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> متشكر اخي
> طب وكل عقد المارجن المستخدم في  يبقي %10 ولا عادي اي نسبه؟

 الاجابة واضحة ياغالى مش مهم المارجن

----------


## اسلام عادل

> الاجابة واضحة ياغالى مش مهم المارجن

 
ماشي يا باشا متشكرين اوي

----------


## خط القلم

مساء الخير   عندي عده استفسارات ليتك  توضحها لي  الله يرفع قدرك  1- مامعنى سبريد مرتفع 2- مامعنى حساب مايكرو 3- مامعنى اللهيدج 4- وش استخدام الديفيجن 5- ماهي مخاطر الجاب  تقبل احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير   عندي عده استفسارات ليتك  توضحها لي  الله يرفع قدرك  1- مامعنى سبريد مرتفع يعنى اكبر من الاسبيرد العادى يعنى لو الاسبيرد لليورو = 3 نقط هتلاقيه تعلى من ذلك  2- مامعنى حساب مايكرو حساب ميكرو يعنى حجم العقد = 1000 دولار وقيمة النقطة = 10 سنت  3- مامعنى اللهيدج هو قتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الاصلية يعنى لو انت بايع يورو دولار يبقى صفقة الهيدج هى شراء اليورو دولار  4- وش استخدام الديفيجن  هو فرق نقط بنسمح للبروكر ان ينفذ البروكر صفقته من خلالهبمعنى شراء يورو من 1.5000 وانت ضبطت الفيجين هلى 7 فعندها تسمح للبروكر انه يشترى اليورو حتى 1,5007   5- ماهي مخاطر الجاب  الجاب بيكون منطقة سعرية لم يمر عليها السعر نتيجة خبر او تصريح
> يعنى مثال اليورو 1.5000  ونتيجة الخبر او تصريح السعر اصبح 1.5020 فستجد من 1.5001 الى 1.5019 لم يمر السعر عليها
> الخطر من ذلك هو عدم تنفيذ صفقة او تنفيذ لميت او استوب    تقبل احترامي

 تقبل ودى تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## خط القلم

شكر لك  استاذي سمير  
ناوي  على شويه من كرمك  اخوي  
انا استخدم برنامج الميتاترايدر وبصراحه كل شركه  تقدم البرنامج  بريسفرها  يكون غير الشركه الاخرى  
مثل كروان فوركيس   كانت الاخطاء  كثيره عندي  رغم اني اجتهد كثير  فلما غيرت الشركه بديت اثق بنفسي  وحسيت ان السوق يستاهل الدخول فيه  وان  كنت ناوي اتعلم من اخطائي  
فهل برنامج الميتا ترايدر  برنامج استطيع ان احلق  فيه  في عالم المال  
اما ان هنالك برنامج اخر  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكر لك  استاذي سمير  
> ناوي  على شويه من كرمك  اخوي  
> انا استخدم برنامج الميتاترايدر وبصراحه كل شركه  تقدم البرنامج  بريسفرها  يكون غير الشركه الاخرى  
> مثل كروان فوركيس   كانت الاخطاء  كثيره عندي  رغم اني اجتهد كثير  فلما غيرت الشركه بديت اثق بنفسي  وحسيت ان السوق يستاهل الدخول فيه  وان  كنت ناوي اتعلم من اخطائي  
> فهل برنامج الميتا ترايدر  برنامج استطيع ان احلق  فيه  في عالم المال  
> اما ان هنالك برنامج اخر  
> تقبل احترامي

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للميتاتريدر فهو البرنامج المجانى المتوفر للجميع
هناك طبعا برامج غير مجانية واكيد افضل 
لكن افضل برامج الميتا والقريب للحقيقى هو ال تريد

----------


## السبايبة

اخي سمير صيامالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
علمت من الاخوان في المنتدى انك خبير بالجنيه و اليورو و انا لدي مشكلة فهل تستطيع ان تساعدني في حلها و لك جزيل الشك و هذا هو حسابي هل ممكن ان اخرج من المحفظة براس مالها على اقل تقدير و هو 9000 الاف دولار
اريدتوجهات من سيادتكم مع حبي و احترامي

----------


## drkarim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت عايز اعرف موضوع يشرح خطوط البايفوت واهميتها؟؟
وكمان عايز اعرف مواعيد افتتاح السوق واغلاقه؟؟
حاجة اخيرة
مواعيد عمل الفترة الاسيوية
والاوروبية
والامريكية
كل ده بتوقيت جرينتش 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير صيامالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> علمت من الاخوان في المنتدى انك خبير بالجنيه و اليورو و انا لدي مشكلة فهل تستطيع ان تساعدني في حلها و لك جزيل الشك و هذا هو حسابي هل ممكن ان اخرج من المحفظة براس مالها على اقل تقدير و هو 9000 الاف دولار
> اريدتوجهات من سيادتكم مع حبي و احترامي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لى فانا على سفر حاليا وليس امام الشارتات لاقدر افيدك فى الموضوع 
تابع مع شخص واحد فقط ولا داعى تكتب فى كل المواضيع لانه ستشتت نفسك اكتر واكتر

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت عايز اعرف موضوع يشرح خطوط البايفوت واهميتها؟؟
> وكمان عايز اعرف مواعيد افتتاح السوق واغلاقه؟؟
> حاجة اخيرة
> مواعيد عمل الفترة الاسيوية
> والاوروبية
> والامريكية
> كل ده بتوقيت جرينتش 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 
تفضل اخي اوقات العمل مش بجرينتش بس باي توقيت انت عايزه     Forex Market Hours - Forex Market Time Converter

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت عايز اعرف موضوع يشرح خطوط البايفوت واهميتها؟؟
> وكمان عايز اعرف مواعيد افتتاح السوق واغلاقه؟؟
> حاجة اخيرة
> مواعيد عمل الفترة الاسيوية
> والاوروبية
> والامريكية
> كل ده بتوقيت جرينتش 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للتوقيتات عليك بهذا الموقع واضبطه على التوقيت الذى تريده  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade 
بالنسبة للبايفوت فعليك بمواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد

----------


## drkarim

شكرا استاذى سمير على سرعة الرد
واريد الرابط لمواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذى سمير على سرعة الرد
> واريد الرابط لمواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...earchid=612436

----------


## drkarim

شكرا استاذى
ولكن تظهر لى رسالة 
عذرا - لم يتم العثور على ما يطابق بحثك. حاول بطريقة اخرى.  
ما العمل؟؟

----------


## drkarim

> تفضل اخي اوقات العمل مش بجرينتش بس باي توقيت انت عايزه     Forex Market Hours - Forex Market Time Converter

  الف شكر ليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذى
> ولكن تظهر لى رسالة 
> عذرا - لم يتم العثور على ما يطابق بحثك. حاول بطريقة اخرى.  
> ما العمل؟؟

 ده ملف ابو شهيد ادخل على مواضيعه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html

----------


## drkarim

> ده ملف ابو شهيد ادخل على مواضيعه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html

 ايه ده 
مش معقول خالص        
ده مش رابط لملف شخص          :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile: ده كنز :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  
لاتتخيل مدى سعادتى استاذى لاطلاعى
على هذا الملف وما به من مواضيع
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## k.e.n

شكرا لجهودكم انا اضم رائي الى الاخ نازح وتحديد المواضيع المهمه للمبتديء

----------


## بريق النور

لدي سؤال اخواني الكرام 
هل يعد أفضل الأوقات لدخول المبتدئين هي من الثلاثاء إلى الجمعة .. حيث أن الاثنين هو وقت تذبذب كما سمعت ؟ 
ومتى مواعيد الأخبار حتى نتجنب الدخول وقتها .. 
لكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدي سؤال اخواني الكرام 
> هل يعد أفضل الأوقات لدخول المبتدئين هي من الثلاثاء إلى الجمعة .. حيث أن الاثنين هو وقت تذبذب كما سمعت ؟ 
> ومتى مواعيد الأخبار حتى نتجنب الدخول وقتها .. 
> لكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

 لاوقت معين كله يرجع الى تحليلك او الى طريقتك
بالنسبة لمواعيد الاخبار فهو مثبتة فى المنتدى العام

----------


## mohamedzidan

هل يمكن رسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي علي فريم ال 30 دقيقه لعمل مضاربه سريعه ؟  
ام لا تكون نتائحجه صادقه ؟  
السؤال التاني اخي الكريم  
ما هو افضل مؤشر مع الماكد اقدر اتاكد به من صحة حركة الزوج  
هل هو RSI ?
ام ستيك ستوك ؟ 
ام هناك مؤشرات اخري استعملها مع الماكد  
انا حاليا بستخدم الماكد والهيسترو ديجرام وهي تعمل معي بشكل جيد  في حدو 10 - 30 نقطه  
شكرا لسيادتك

----------


## بريق النور

اقتباس : (( لاوقت معين كله يرجع الى تحليلك او الى طريقتك  بالنسبة لمواعيد الاخبار فهو مثبتة فى المنتدى العام ))  بارك الله بك أخي الكريم ..  لكني لم أر هذا الموضوع فأرجو وضع عنوانه لتعم الفائدة  دمتم بخير

----------


## mohamedzidan

لدي سوال اخر اخي الفاضل سمير صيام   
بالنسبه لنقاط الدعم والمقاومه  
هل السعر يبقي في اتجاهه الي ان يقابل نقة دعم قويه مثلا فيغير اتجاهه لاعلي او نقطة مقاومه قويه فيغير اتجاهه لاسفل  
وكذلك او يكسر حدهما فيسير في نفس الاتجاه ؟ 
هل نقط الدعم والمقاومه هذه هي وضيفتها الاساسيه ؟

----------


## محمد دحروج

السلا م عليكم ارغب بمعرفة معدل حركة الازواج التالية اليومية : المجنون و اليورو دولار و الكيبل والدلار ين ارجو المساعدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن رسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي علي فريم ال 30 دقيقه لعمل مضاربه سريعه ؟  
> ام لا تكون نتائحجه صادقه ؟  
> السؤال التاني اخي الكريم  
> ما هو افضل مؤشر مع الماكد اقدر اتاكد به من صحة حركة الزوج  
> هل هو RSI ?
> ام ستيك ستوك ؟ 
> ام هناك مؤشرات اخري استعملها مع الماكد  
> انا حاليا بستخدم الماكد والهيسترو ديجرام وهي تعمل معي بشكل جيد  في حدو 10 - 30 نقطه  
> شكرا لسيادتك

 افضل شارت للفايبوناتشى هو الاربع ساعات لكن لايمنع من الفريمات الصغيرة لكن المهم هو احترام السعر لمستويات الفايبوناتشى والا لا يعتد به  
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فهى تتبع السعر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اقتباس : (( لاوقت معين كله يرجع الى تحليلك او الى طريقتك  بالنسبة لمواعيد الاخبار فهو مثبتة فى المنتدى العام ))  بارك الله بك أخي الكريم ..  لكني لم أر هذا الموضوع فأرجو وضع عنوانه لتعم الفائدة  دمتم بخير

 اتفضل جدول الاخبار   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52179.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدي سوال اخر اخي الفاضل سمير صيام   
> بالنسبه لنقاط الدعم والمقاومه  
> هل السعر يبقي في اتجاهه الي ان يقابل نقة دعم قويه مثلا فيغير اتجاهه لاعلي او نقطة مقاومه قويه فيغير اتجاهه لاسفل  
> وكذلك او يكسر حدهما فيسير في نفس الاتجاه ؟ 
> هل نقط الدعم والمقاومه هذه هي وضيفتها الاساسيه ؟

 نقط الدعم والمقاومة بتكون عوائق فى طريق اى عملة 
فلو الترند صاعد بيتم غالبا اختراق المقاومات ولكن ممكن يحصل ارتداد منها اولا
ولو الترند هايط بيتم كسر الدعوم ولكن ممكن يحصل ارتداد منها اولا
فى حالة التذبذب بين الارتداد مابين الدعم والمقاومة حتى يحدد الزوج وجهته بكسر احدهما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلا م عليكم ارغب بمعرفة معدل حركة الازواج التالية اليومية : المجنون و اليورو دولار و الكيبل والدلار ين ارجو المساعدة

 الاحصائيات الموجودة اغلبها قديم وكان هناك اح وضع موقع بيه متوسط حركة الازواج ولكن لم اجربه ولا اعلم صحيح ام لا
لكن ممكن تاخد حركة سنة كاملة وتقسمها على عدد الايام يطلع لك المتوسط وده الافضل

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم 
تواجهنى مشكلة مع برنامج التريد منذ يومين حيث إعتدت التحليل من خلاله ثم متابعة الأوامر مع برنامج fxsol ولكن منذ يومين الشارت على برنامج التريد ثابت لا يتغير حيث آخر سعر له فى يوم 16/ 08 آسف على وضع السؤال هنا ولكن لم أستطع الوول إلى إجابه لمثل هذه المشكلة فى قسم البرامج و الشارتات هل أحتاج إلى تنزيله مجددا أم يوجد حل آخر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> تواجهنى مشكلة مع برنامج التريد منذ يومين حيث إعتدت التحليل من خلاله ثم متابعة الأوامر مع برنامج fxsol ولكن منذ يومين الشارت على برنامج التريد ثابت لا يتغير حيث آخر سعر له فى يوم 16/ 08 آسف على وضع السؤال هنا ولكن لم أستطع الوول إلى إجابه لمثل هذه المشكلة فى قسم البرامج و الشارتات هل أحتاج إلى تنزيله مجددا أم يوجد حل آخر؟

 وعليكم السلام
مشكلة ال تريد وبرامج الميتا مشكلة عامة فى دول الخليح بسبب مزودين الخدمة وليس من البرنامج

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ سمير على الإجابه ولكن هل على الإنتظار كثيرا مع هذه المشكلة حتى تحل أم على الإعتماد على مصدر أفضل؟ إعذرنى يا أستاذ سمير فأنا أول مرة أواجه هذه المشكلة ولا أعلم كم فى المعتاد تدوم أو كيف أواجهها إن حدثت فى المستقبل 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا أستاذ سمير على الإجابه ولكن هل على الإنتظار كثيرا مع هذه المشكلة حتى تحل أم على الإعتماد على مصدر أفضل؟ إعذرنى يا أستاذ سمير فأنا أول مرة أواجه هذه المشكلة ولا أعلم كم فى المعتاد تدوم أو كيف أواجهها إن حدثت فى المستقبل 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اعتقد اخونا بن سليمان تغلب عليها بكسر البروكسى

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

أستاذ سمير لقد قمت بمراجعه مشاركات الأخ بن سليمان فى هذا الموضوع ووجدت مشاركه له مع الأخ عمر حلاق للإجابه على نفس المشكله لديه ولكن كانت الإجابه على الخاص وطبعا حضرتك كنت مشارك فى الموضوع فهل أطمع منك فى شرح طريقة كسر البروكسى أم على الإنتظار لتكملة مشاركتى العشرين وأبعث رساله للأستاذ بن سليمان على الخاص؟ مع العلم لقد بحثت ووجدت الأستاذ بن سليمان غائب عن المنتدى منذ عدة أيام لعل المانع خير وآسف للإطالة عليك ولكن أول مرة أسمع عن كسر البروكسى فلا أعلم عن ماذا أبحث

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير لقد قمت بمراجعه مشاركات الأخ بن سليمان فى هذا الموضوع ووجدت مشاركه له مع الأخ عمر حلاق للإجابه على نفس المشكله لديه ولكن كانت الإجابه على الخاص وطبعا حضرتك كنت مشارك فى الموضوع فهل أطمع منك فى شرح طريقة كسر البروكسى أم على الإنتظار لتكملة مشاركتى العشرين وأبعث رساله للأستاذ بن سليمان على الخاص؟ مع العلم لقد بحثت ووجدت الأستاذ بن سليمان غائب عن المنتدى منذ عدة أيام لعل المانع خير وآسف للإطالة عليك ولكن أول مرة أسمع عن كسر البروكسى فلا أعلم عن ماذا أبحث

 طيب عشان خبرتى زيرو فى البروكسى حيث عندنا مافيش استخدام له لكن هرسل لاخونا عمر للاجابة هنا ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله يكون غياب بن سليمان خير

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

رغم متابعتى اللصيقة للمنتدى وللمواضيع ورغم ما عُرفت به من كرم أخلاقك ولكن كرمك ما زال يزيد تعجبى فلا أجد الآن غير شكراً جزيلا لإهتمامك

----------


## عمر حلاق

> طيب عشان خبرتى زيرو فى البروكسى حيث عندنا مافيش استخدام له لكن هرسل لاخونا عمر للاجابة هنا ان شاء الله 
> وان شاء الله يكون غياب بن سليمان خير

 هلا بالغالي سمير وألف الحمدلله على السلامة 
أخبار عبدالرحمن إيه ؟؟ إن شاء الله خد البطولة  :Good:  
هذا رابط الملف الذي أعطاني إياه أخونا بن سليمان سابقاً جزاه الله كل خير والذي حل لي المشكلة 
يجب تحميله ويفتح كل البرامج 
لكن المشكلة أنه يجعل التصفح بطيء جداً  :Asvc:   http://file7.9q9q.net/Download/79113153/hotspot.zip.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا بالغالي سمير وألف الحمدلله على السلامة 
> أخبار عبدالرحمن إيه ؟؟ إن شاء الله خد البطولة  
> هذا رابط الملف الذي أعطاني إياه أخونا بن سليمان سابقاً جزاه الله كل خير والذي حل لي المشكلة 
> يجب تحميله ويفتح كل البرامج 
> لكن المشكلة أنه يجعل التصفح بطيء جداً   http://file7.9q9q.net/Download/79113153/hotspot.zip.html

 يطولة ايه بقى 
دى كانت كوسة لدرجة ان 28 نادى قدم احتجاج 
وهناك اشاعات باحتمال اعادتها نتيجة التزوير والصفقات المشبوهة عشان انتخابات الاتحاد  :No3:

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم 
شكراً للأخ عمر الحلاق والأستاذ وجارى تحميل الملف

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

خطأ سرعة والأستاذ  سمير مش بعد إهتمامك يا أستاذ سمير أنسى حضرتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> خطأ سرعة والأستاذ  سمير مش بعد إهتمامك يا أستاذ سمير أنسى حضرتك

  ولا يهمك ولا خطا ولا حاجة

----------


## justme

هل يوجد مؤشر يرسم خطوط للاماكن التي ارتد منها السعر 
او اخر قمتين و اخر قاعين ارتد منها السعر ؟؟ 
بدل الرسم باليد لجميع الفريمات

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد مؤشر يرسم خطوط للاماكن التي ارتد منها السعر 
> او اخر قمتين و اخر قاعين ارتد منها السعر ؟؟ 
> بدل الرسم باليد لجميع الفريمات

 الرسم اليدوى افضل
ومعتقدش انه فى مؤشر بيرسم على القمم والقيعان مخصوص 
وهناك مؤشر ديمارك بيرسم على اخر قاع اقل من القاع الحالى واخر قمة اعلى من القمة الحالية 
يعنى اخر قمتين او قاعين لكن بشروط ديمارك 
عموما مرفق المؤشر

----------


## توفيق

صراحة مند دخولي المنتدى لم اجد اروع منك يا استاد سمير  يا قلب المنتدى
تفاهم لا كلل لا ملل لا تجاهل  ولا يوم رايت كلمة غضب او تعصب منك في المنتدى 
يا رب يديم لك الصحة و العافية 
و جزاك الله خير عن كل جهودك 
الى الامام انشاء الله 
انت يا غالي لا تاخد اجازات بالمنتدى ؟؟؟ :015:  :016:

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الكريم  
ما هي افضل طريقة لرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه ؟ 
هل هو الرسم اليدوي ( تحديد القمم والقيعان يدويا ) ام خطوط  الفيبوناتشي 
وما هل المده التي نبداء الرسم منها  
يعني هل نبداء من الفريم الاسبوعي ثم اليومي ثم الاربع ساعات  
ام يمكن ان نبداء من الاربع ساعات مباشرتا ثم فريم الساعه ؟ 
وهل اي قمه تعتبر مقاومه واي قاع يعتبر دعم علي الشارت حتي لو كانت قمه صغيره وقاع صغير ؟  
هل اذا تعد السعر قاع معين لاسف وقفلت الشمعه تحت هذا القاع هل يتعتبر هذا القاع اذا وصل السعر له مره اخري نقطة مقاومه جديده ؟ 
ام يبقي دعم كما هو ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> صراحة مند دخولي المنتدى لم اجد اروع منك يا استاد سمير  يا قلب المنتدى
> تفاهم لا كلل لا ملل لا تجاهل  ولا يوم رايت كلمة غضب او تعصب منك في المنتدى 
> يا رب يديم لك الصحة و العافية 
> و جزاك الله خير عن كل جهودك 
> الى الامام انشاء الله 
> انت يا غالي لا تاخد اجازات بالمنتدى ؟؟؟

 بارك الله فيك
مع انه بتعصب احيانا طبع بشرى نعمل ايه 
بالنسبة للاجازة باخذ برضه احيانا اجازة حسب الظروف فى المنتدى وحسب الظروف الشخصية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم  
> ما هي افضل طريقة لرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه ؟ 
> هل هو الرسم اليدوي ( تحديد القمم والقيعان يدويا ) ام خطوط  الفيبوناتشي  الدعم والمقاومة الافضل تحديدهم يدويا والفايبوناتشى تستخدم كمستويات تصحيح وايضا يتم اعتبارهم دعم ومقاومة لكن مع عدم اهمال القمم والقيعان    
> وما هل المده التي نبداء الرسم منها   رسم الفايبوناتشى حسب اخر موجة ويفضل ان يكون الاربع ساعات   
> يعني هل نبداء من الفريم الاسبوعي ثم اليومي ثم الاربع ساعات   اكيد كل ما كان الفريم اكبر يكون الافضل اسبوعى ثم يومى ثم 4 ساعات  
> ام يمكن ان نبداء من الاربع ساعات مباشرتا ثم فريم الساعه ؟  هتكون مستويات كويسة برضه لكن هتكون مهمل المستويات الاعلى   
> وهل اي قمه تعتبر مقاومه واي قاع يعتبر دعم علي الشارت حتي لو كانت قمه صغيره وقاع صغير ؟  كل ما كان القمة او القاع اقوى كل مايكون افضل وتحسب القوة بحسب الارتداد من المستوى    
> هل اذا تعد السعر قاع معين لاسف وقفلت الشمعه تحت هذا القاع هل يتعتبر هذا القاع اذا وصل السعر له مره اخري نقطة مقاومه جديده ؟ 
>  ام يبقي دعم كما هو ؟  نعم يعتبر مقاومة

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الكريم ممكن تقولي هل رسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه التاليه صحيحه ام لا  
انا اولا رسمت خطوط الدعم والمقاومه علي شارت الديلي  
وبعدين رسمت الدعم والمقاومه علي الـ 4 ساعات   الحطوط الحمرا ---- مقاومه الديلي   الخطوط الصفراء --- دعم الديلي  
الخطوط الحمراء المنقطه ---- مقاومة الـ 4 ساعات  
بالنسبه للمنطقه اللي انا موضحها علي الشارات باللون البنفسجي هل هذه المنطقه تعتبر كسر للمقاومه اليوميه وكذلك لمقاومة ال 4 ساعات ام انا مخطاء في هذا  
وشكرا لك علي سعة صدرك جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك  
الخطوط الصفراي المنقطه ---- دعم ال 4 ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم ممكن تقولي هل رسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه التاليه صحيحه ام لا  
> انا اولا رسمت خطوط الدعم والمقاومه علي شارت الديلي  
> وبعدين رسمت الدعم والمقاومه علي الـ 4 ساعات   الحطوط الحمرا ---- مقاومه الديلي   الخطوط الصفراء --- دعم الديلي  
> الخطوط الحمراء المنقطه ---- مقاومة الـ 4 ساعات  
> بالنسبه للمنطقه اللي انا موضحها علي الشارات باللون البنفسجي هل هذه المنطقه تعتبر كسر للمقاومه اليوميه وكذلك لمقاومة ال 4 ساعات ام انا مخطاء في هذا  
> وشكرا لك علي سعة صدرك جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك  
> الخطوط الصفراي المنقطه ---- دعم ال 4 ساعات

 عشان نحكم على اى دعم او مقاومة انه اتكسر لازم يكون اغلاق بزمن الفريم
يعنى مقاومة يومية زى اللى انت اشرت اليها مقدرش اقول لما تقفل الساعة فوقها انه اتكسرت الا ااذ اغلق اليوم فوقها
ممكن طبعا باغلاقا الربع ساعات يكون فى نسبة كبيرة انه هيتم الكسر خصوصا لو اغلق فوقها ورجع لاختبارها ونجح اعادة الاختبار

----------


## mohamedzidan

هل يمكن استخدام مؤشر ال rsi لتحديد نقط الدعم والمقاومه  .... المؤشر ( 14 ) 
حسث ان كل قمه فيه تمثل قمه علي مؤشر الاسعار ايضا وكل قاع فيه يمثل قاع في مؤشر الاسعار ايضا حتي لو كانت قمم وقيعان بسيطه  
ممكن نستخدمه كتاكيد لنقط الدعم والمقاومه اللي احنا حددناها يدويا علي مؤشر الاسعار ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن استخدام مؤشر ال rsi لتحديد نقط الدعم والمقاومه  .... المؤشر ( 14 ) 
> حسث ان كل قمه فيه تمثل قمه علي مؤشر الاسعار ايضا وكل قاع فيه يمثل قاع في مؤشر الاسعار ايضا حتي لو كانت قمم وقيعان بسيطه  
> ممكن نستخدمه كتاكيد لنقط الدعم والمقاومه اللي احنا حددناها يدويا علي مؤشر الاسعار ؟

 ممكن لو متوافقة مع قمم وقيعان السعر وهناك من يرسم الترند عليه ويدخل مع كسره ايضا

----------


## amoudi79

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  يا أخوة أرجو المساعدة بخصوص برنامج التريد والبرامج الأخرى لا تعمل فما هي المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  يا أخوة أرجو المساعدة بخصوص برنامج التريد والبرامج الأخرى لا تعمل فما هي المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/803150-3753-post.html

----------


## amoudi79

الأستاذ سمير صيام 
شكرا لك على اهتمامك وردك السريع وهو الأمر الغير مستغرب من مثلكم 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## mohamedzidan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
لو سمحت اخي الفاضل سمير صيام ممكن حضرتك تقولي هل هذا التحليل الفني مظبوط ام فيه اخطاء  
الصوره في المرفقات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> لو سمحت اخي الفاضل سمير صيام ممكن حضرتك تقولي هل هذا التحليل الفني مظبوط ام فيه اخطاء  
> الصوره في المرفقات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا هو فين التحليل انت مش شارح حاجة عشان نحكم عليها
ثانيا هذا الموضوع للاسئلة وليس للتدريب على الرسم والتطبيق
واعتقد انه فى كذا موضوع مفتوحين كانوا للرسم والتطبيق
عموما هحاول افتح موضوع بذلك لكن ليس الان

----------


## mohamedzidan

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اولا هو فين التحليل انت مش شارح حاجة عشان نحكم عليها ثانيا هذا الموضوع للاسئلة وليس للتدريب على الرسم والتطبيق واعتقد انه فى كذا موضوع مفتوحين كانوا للرسم والتطبيق عموما هحاول افتح موضوع بذلك لكن ليس الان

   اخي الكريم اولا اسف جدا علي كثرة الاسئله   ولكن املنا فيك وغيرك من الاخوان ان ياخذو بايدينا الي تعلم السير في هذا الطريق الصعب   جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك  
بالنسبه للشارت انا رسمت خطوط التراند الصاعدة والهابطه كلها علي الفريم اليومي وكذلك حددت نقط الدعم والمقاومه علي الفريم اليومي ( اعتمدت علي خطوط التراند الرئيسيه )  
حتي وصلت اخر خط تراند اللي هو النقطه اللي السعر عليها في الصوره  
ومن خط التراند اللي قبله عملت speed resistance line  
مع مطابقه اول خط لها من اعلي علي التراند الحالي للنقطه اللي هو الخط الازرق  
والمستويين الاخريين اللي باللون الازرق بردو هي خطوط ( speed resistance line)  
وفي نفس الوقت هي اهداف يعني بمجرد ارتداد السعر من مقاومه قويه
 ننتظر وصوله لهذا الخط ( الازرق الثاني ) وبكذا نكون قد حققنا الهدف الاول واذا اخترق السعر الخط الازرق الثاني ننتظر   وصوله الي الخط الثالت والاخير  
وبكذا نكون حققنا الهدف الاول والثاني  
هل طريقتي هذه مظبوطه ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم اولا اسف جدا علي كثرة الاسئله   ولكن املنا فيك وغيرك من الاخوان ان ياخذو بايدينا الي تعلم السير في هذا الطريق الصعب   جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك  
> بالنسبه للشارت انا رسمت خطوط التراند الصاعدة والهابطه كلها علي الفريم اليومي وكذلك حددت نقط الدعم والمقاومه علي الفريم اليومي ( اعتمدت علي خطوط التراند الرئيسيه )  
> حتي وصلت اخر خط تراند اللي هو النقطه اللي السعر عليها في الصوره  
> ومن خط التراند اللي قبله عملت speed resistance line  
> مع مطابقه اول خط لها من اعلي علي التراند الحالي للنقطه اللي هو الخط الازرق  
> والمستويين الاخريين اللي باللون الازرق بردو هي خطوط ( speed resistance line)  
> وفي نفس الوقت هي اهداف يعني بمجرد ارتداد السعر من مقاومه قويه
>  ننتظر وصوله لهذا الخط ( الازرق الثاني ) وبكذا نكون قد حققنا الهدف الاول واذا اخترق السعر الخط الازرق الثاني ننتظر   وصوله الي الخط الثالت والاخير  
> وبكذا نكون حققنا الهدف الاول والثاني  
> هل طريقتي هذه مظبوطه ؟

 مادام بتتكلم على اهداف يبقى بتتعامل كانها توصية وانت مازالت مبتدء فاناى بنفسك عن ذلك
انت مبتدئ مطلوب فهم الاساسيات جيدا وتعلم التحليل الفنى وبعدها تبدا تطبق وتقرر دخول فرص ديمو وهكذا
عموما بالنسبة للدعم او المقاومة والترندات تبدا الرسم من الاسبوعى حتى الاربع ساعات

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد إذنك أستاذ سمير أنا عندى مشكلة بالنسبة للإرتدادات و الإختراقات لمستوى دعم أو مقاومة بعض الأخوة أشاروا أن الإختراق يحدث بعدما يحاول السعر إختراق المستوى لأكثر من مرة ولكن يفشل لعدة مرات ثم يحاول للمرة الثالثة أو الرابعة فتكون نسبة الإختراق أفضل ولكن أحيانا يقوم السعر بالإختراق من أول مرة فكيف أعرف إذا كان السعر الآن سيقوم بالإختراق أو الإرتداد ومثال على هذا أيضا مستويات فايبوناتشى فقوة مستوى 23 تحدد سهولة إختراق مستوى 38 أو العكس وأيضا مستويات 61 و 76 فأنا أحيانا أعمل على فريمات صغيرة لذلك أنتظر الإختراق وأستبعد الإرتداد ولكن المشكلة فى الفريمات المتوسطة والكبيرة مثل الساعة فما فوق هل على الإنتظار حتى حدوث الإختراق ونسبة حدوثه فى تلك الفريمات أقل من الإرتدادات ؟ وهناك أحيانا الإختراقات الوهمية ما هى كيفية تجنبها؟ هل يوجد طول معين للشمعة ؟ حيث أشار أحد الإخوة بوجود نسبة مئوية بين شمعة الإختراق والشمعة التى قبلها شىء من هذا القبيل ولكن للأسف لم أفهمها .
و آسف جدا على الإطالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بعد إذنك أستاذ سمير أنا عندى مشكلة بالنسبة للإرتدادات و الإختراقات لمستوى دعم أو مقاومة بعض الأخوة أشاروا أن الإختراق يحدث بعدما يحاول السعر إختراق المستوى لأكثر من مرة ولكن يفشل لعدة مرات ثم يحاول للمرة الثالثة أو الرابعة فتكون نسبة الإختراق أفضل ولكن أحيانا يقوم السعر بالإختراق من أول مرة فكيف أعرف إذا كان السعر الآن سيقوم بالإختراق أو الإرتداد ومثال على هذا أيضا مستويات فايبوناتشى فقوة مستوى 23 تحدد سهولة إختراق مستوى 38 أو العكس وأيضا مستويات 61 و 76 فأنا أحيانا أعمل على فريمات صغيرة لذلك أنتظر الإختراق وأستبعد الإرتداد ولكن المشكلة فى الفريمات المتوسطة والكبيرة مثل الساعة فما فوق هل على الإنتظار حتى حدوث الإختراق ونسبة حدوثه فى تلك الفريمات أقل من الإرتدادات ؟ وهناك أحيانا الإختراقات الوهمية ما هى كيفية تجنبها؟ هل يوجد طول معين للشمعة ؟ حيث أشار أحد الإخوة بوجود نسبة مئوية بين شمعة الإختراق والشمعة التى قبلها شىء من هذا القبيل ولكن للأسف لم أفهمها .
> و آسف جدا على الإطالة

 ارجع لهذا الموضوع هيفيدك ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51608.html

----------


## justme

هناك ملفات قمت بتحمليها و لكن لا اعرف كيف افتحها , و هي بهذه الصيغه 
GBPJPY1.hst

----------


## سمير صيام

> هناك ملفات قمت بتحمليها و لكن لا اعرف كيف افتحها , و هي بهذه الصيغه 
> GBPJPY1.hst

 ده ملف هيستورى للمجنون ويتم فتحه على برامج الميتاتريدر

----------


## justme

شكرا لك لكن لدي سؤال 
انا عندي مؤشرات 
و كل مره , اغّير الالوان و احذف بعض الخطوط 
و احفظ التمبلت 
لكن لما افتح شارت جديد و اضع عليه التمبلت الذي حفظته 
يطلع لي التمبلت الاصلي كما هو , نفس الشيء ايضا عندما اغير الفريم 
يطلع لي الأصلي  
هل من طريقه , تحفظ لي اخر الاعدادات التي غّيرتها و حفظتها

----------


## مهند حياصات

السلام عليكم ورحمة رالله وبركاته اولا شكرا الك انك تساعد المبتدئين امثالي اخ سمير انا اخذت order sell على الزوجeur\gbpعلى سعر0.7931 واريد ان اخرج من العملية على نفس السعر وضعت s\l على السعر اللي دخلت فيه لكن  ما بقبل invalid s\l or t\p  ما السبب

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك لكن لدي سؤال 
> انا عندي مؤشرات 
> و كل مره , اغّير الالوان و احذف بعض الخطوط 
> و احفظ التمبلت 
> لكن لما افتح شارت جديد و اضع عليه التمبلت الذي حفظته 
> يطلع لي التمبلت الاصلي كما هو , نفس الشيء ايضا عندما اغير الفريم 
> يطلع لي الأصلي  
> هل من طريقه , تحفظ لي اخر الاعدادات التي غّيرتها و حفظتها

 جرب احذف القديم واعمل واحد جديد باسم جديد وان شاء الله يشتغل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة رالله وبركاته اولا شكرا الك انك تساعد المبتدئين امثالي اخ سمير انا اخذت order sell على الزوجeur\gbpعلى سعر0.7931 واريد ان اخرج من العملية على نفس السعر وضعت s\l على السعر اللي دخلت فيه لكن  ما بقبل invalid s\l or t\p  ما السبب

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للسبب غالبا السعر الحالى قريب من سعر الاستوب الذى ستضعه فلابد ان يكون على بعد 10 نقط تقريبا لو كان ميتاتريدر

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي  الفاضل سمير صيام  
جزاك الله كل خير علي ما تقوم به من مساعدات لاخوانك 
انا عندي سوال عن التراند 
دلوقتي لو التراند علي شارت الويكلي صاعد وعلي شارت الديلي صاعد اذا التراند العام للزوج صعود  
ولكن علي شارت الـ 4 ساعات هابط وعلي شارت الساعه هابط  
وانا لا ادخل عمليات ( صفقات ) علي الشارات الكبيره يعني اقصي شئ هو الساعه  
هدفي بيكون من 20 - 30 نقطه كحد اقصي  
الان انا اعتمد علي اي تراند ؟
انا عارف ان السعر  كده او كده هيتبع التراند تبع الشارات الاكبر اللي هو الديلي والويكلي  
ولكن ربما ينزل السعر اكثر من 200 نقطه لاسفل ثم يعاود الصعود  
ربما يكون حسابي لا يسمح به بنزول هذه النقط  
فما نصيحتك اخي الكبير سمير ؟  
جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي  الفاضل سمير صيام  
> جزاك الله كل خير علي ما تقوم به من مساعدات لاخوانك 
> انا عندي سوال عن التراند 
> دلوقتي لو التراند علي شارت الويكلي صاعد وعلي شارت الديلي صاعد اذا التراند العام للزوج صعود  
> ولكن علي شارت الـ 4 ساعات هابط وعلي شارت الساعه هابط  
> وانا لا ادخل عمليات ( صفقات ) علي الشارات الكبيره يعني اقصي شئ هو الساعه  
> هدفي بيكون من 20 - 30 نقطه كحد اقصي  
> الان انا اعتمد علي اي تراند ؟
> انا عارف ان السعر  كده او كده هيتبع التراند تبع الشارات الاكبر اللي هو الديلي والويكلي  
> ...

 مادام اهدافك صغيرة فلا شرط ترجع للفريم الاسبوعى لانه بيحتاج استوب عالى وممكن جدا تدخل عكسه باهداف صغيرة
لكن نصيحتى على الاقل لا تخالف ترند الاربع ساعات والساعة ممكن بس الاربع ساعات افضل

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

عمر حلاق;803150]هلا بالغالي سمير وألف الحمدلله على السلامة  أخبار عبدالرحمن إيه ؟؟ إن شاء الله خد البطولة  :Good:   هذا رابط الملف الذي أعطاني إياه أخونا بن سليمان سابقاً جزاه الله كل خير والذي حل لي المشكلة  يجب تحميله ويفتح كل البرامج  لكن المشكلة أنه يجعل التصفح بطيء جداً  :Asvc:   http://file7.9q9q.net/Download/79113...tspot.zip.html[/quote] 
المعذرة يا أستاذ سمير أنا قمت بتحميل الملف مرتين لكن للأسف المشكلة مازالت موجودة هل يوجد خطوة أخرى بعد التحميل ؟ ويا ريت الأخوة إللى واجهوا نفس المشكلة يخبرونا إذا كان الملف عمل عندهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> عمر حلاق;803150]هلا بالغالي سمير وألف الحمدلله على السلامة  أخبار عبدالرحمن إيه ؟؟ إن شاء الله خد البطولة   هذا رابط الملف الذي أعطاني إياه أخونا بن سليمان سابقاً جزاه الله كل خير والذي حل لي المشكلة  يجب تحميله ويفتح كل البرامج  لكن المشكلة أنه يجعل التصفح بطيء جداً   http://file7.9q9q.net/Download/79113...tspot.zip.html

 المعذرة يا أستاذ سمير أنا قمت بتحميل الملف مرتين لكن للأسف المشكلة مازالت موجودة هل يوجد خطوة أخرى بعد التحميل ؟ ويا ريت الأخوة إللى واجهوا نفس المشكلة يخبرونا إذا كان الملف عمل عندهم[/quote]  مش عارف بصراحة لانه انا فى مصر ومعنديش المشكلة دى 
وان شاء الله حد يقدر يفيدك فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> معي اسئلة لم افهم طريقة التحليل الفني بواسظتة الشارت ممكن تبسيط لها لو سمحتك
> سؤال ثاني مارأيكم بشركة الوساطة marketiva 
> وهل في شركة غير الماركيتيفا تعطي 2دولار مجانا

 التحليل الفنى عليك بقراءة كل شئ عنه فى ارشيف البرامج التعليمية والمواضيع المثبتة فيه
بلنسبة لشركة ماركتيفا فهى شركة غير مسجلة ولا انصحك بيها 
هل ستشترك مع ماركتيفا عشان تبحث عن 2 دولار ؟؟؟

----------


## خط القلم

اخي الكريم  سمير  
وش رايك لو افتح حساب  ما يعتمد على الميتا ترايدر  واجعله فقط  ادخال اوامر فقط  
والتحليل  يكوون عل حساب تجريبي على الميتا ترايدر  
واشكرك بعنف

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم  سمير  
> وش رايك لو افتح حساب  ما يعتمد على الميتا ترايدر  واجعله فقط  ادخال اوامر فقط  
> والتحليل  يكوون عل حساب تجريبي على الميتا ترايدر  
> واشكرك بعنف

 ممكن جدا وبرضه ترجع الى طريقة عملك واحتياجك للميتا ام لا

----------


## خط القلم

اخوي سمير   
بعد الشكر والعرفان  بعنف  
وش رايك  وين افتح حساب لشركه  محترمه  وتقدر  الوجوه الشابه

----------


## القلب الحزين

السلام عليكم
ارجوكم حد يساعدنى انا لسة بيتدئة
وتايهة ومش عارفة حاجة حد يساعدنى
ارجوكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا ان شاء الله

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

بعد إذن الأستاذ سمير  أرشيف الموايع التعليمية والشروح 
فى الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى أنا مبتدىء زيك وصدقينى ده كنز  أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات - منتديات المتداول العربي

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

وده ترتيب مواضيع من الأخ freedoomfighter   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4110...freedomfighter

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير   
> بعد الشكر والعرفان  بعنف  
> وش رايك  وين افتح حساب لشركه  محترمه  وتقدر  الوجوه الشابه

 افضل الشركات افكسول وافكسم وبعضا الشركات الاخرى التى يشكر بها الاخوة 
انا شخصيا افضل افكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ارجوكم حد يساعدنى انا لسة بيتدئة
> وتايهة ومش عارفة حاجة حد يساعدنى
> ارجوكم
> وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا ان شاء الله

  

> بعد إذن الأستاذ سمير  أرشيف الموايع التعليمية والشروح 
> فى الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى أنا مبتدىء زيك وصدقينى ده كنز  أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات - منتديات المتداول العربي

  

> وده ترتيب مواضيع من الأخ freedoomfighter   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4110...freedomfighter

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا وكما اشار عليكى اخونا ادهم
واى شئ اسالى وان شاء الله سنجاوبك

----------


## amrsawe

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم الرائعة التى تبذلونها لمحاولة نفع اخوانكم وانا منهم جديد على هذا المجال ولى بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ان تتسع لها صدوركم
1- هل هناك فعلا من الاخوة من يحقق الربح من الفوركس ( اقصد طبعا ربحا مستمرا وليس عارضا فى صفقة واحدة بل ربح مستمر يؤمن له دخلا حتى لو تخللته بعض الصفقات الخاسرة ولكن المقصود هو تغلب الربح على الخسارة ) وسبب هذا السؤال هو انى قرأت فى بعض المنتديات ان العملية كلها تعتمد على ان الداخلين فى هذا المجال كلهم خاسرين حتى ان بعض شركات الوساطة تعطى للسماسرة نسبة عالية جدا تصل الى 50% من الحسابات الخاسرة وكانت الشركة المعنية بهذ الامر تحديدا هى شركة ايزى فوركس وعذرا على الاطالة ولكنه موضوع مزعج فعلا وسأوجل باقى الاسئلة لمرة قادمة حتى لا اثقل عليكم وشكرا مفدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم الرائعة التى تبذلونها لمحاولة نفع اخوانكم وانا منهم جديد على هذا المجال ولى بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ان تتسع لها صدوركم
> 1- هل هناك فعلا من الاخوة من يحقق الربح من الفوركس ( اقصد طبعا ربحا مستمرا وليس عارضا فى صفقة واحدة بل ربح مستمر يؤمن له دخلا حتى لو تخللته بعض الصفقات الخاسرة ولكن المقصود هو تغلب الربح على الخسارة ) وسبب هذا السؤال هو انى قرأت فى بعض المنتديات ان العملية كلها تعتمد على ان الداخلين فى هذا المجال كلهم خاسرين حتى ان بعض شركات الوساطة تعطى للسماسرة نسبة عالية جدا تصل الى 50% من الحسابات الخاسرة وكانت الشركة المعنية بهذ الامر تحديدا هى شركة ايزى فوركس وعذرا على الاطالة ولكنه موضوع مزعج فعلا وسأوجل باقى الاسئلة لمرة قادمة حتى لا اثقل عليكم وشكرا مفدما

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
ان كان على الرابحين فيوجد بكل تاكيد وحتى ان كانوا قليل
لكن الاهم هو انت تجرب بنفسك وتتعلم وتحكم على نفسك رابح ام خاسر ان كنت خاسر وحاولت مرارا فاذا هذا المجال ليس لك وان نجحت اذن انت من الفئة الناجحة ولا تلتفت لكم الخاسرين الموجود

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الكريم  
ازاي اقدر احدد الكسر الحقيقي من الكسر الوهمي باستخدام المؤشرات وليكن مثلا ال rsi  
المقصدو بالكسر هو كسر خطوط التراند وخطوط الدعم والمقاومه  
انا اعرف ان لابد من اغلاق شمعه بعد الخط ولكن احيانا بيكون هذا مجرد اختبار يعني يرجع تاني الوضع كما كان  
فهذا ممكن يسبب خسائر اذا انا فتحت الصفقه علي اساس ان هذا كسر حقيقي او اختراق حقيقي للدعم او المقاومه  
فياريت تنصحني اخي الفاضل بحل حتي اتمنك من تحديد الكسر الحقيقي من الوهمي  
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

أخ  سمير  عندي استفسار بخصوص مؤشر الماكد  MACD 
أنا  بستخدم برنامج FX AccuCharts    
عند ما ادخل على المؤشرات يطلب مني  mov 1   و mov2   و  trigger   و  pane    
يا  ريت  أخ سمير  تشرح و تحاول تفصل عن trigger   و pane     
و قرأت كمان عن خط الاشارة في مؤشر الماكد  يا ريت توضحو بالصور
و بكون  شاكر الك أخ سمير 
و الله الموفق

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

و استفسار بخصوص استخدام مؤشر المتوسط الحسابي    هل هذه العبارة صحيحة  :
( فعندما ترتفع الشموع فوق معدل السعر Moving average هذا دليل على احتمال استمرار هذا الارتفاع مما يعني إشارة لشراء العملة المباشرة – لأن سعرها سيستمر في الارتفاع وإشارة لبيع العملة غير المباشرة لأن ارتفاع الشموع يعني استمرار انخفاض السعر . 
وعندما تنخفض الشموع تحت معدل السعر Moving average هذا دليل على احتمال استمرار هذا الإنخفاض مما يعني إشارة لبيع العملة المباشرة لأن سعرها سيستمر في الانخفاض وإشارة لشراء العملة غير المباشرة لأن استمرار انخفاض الشموع يعني استمرار ارتفاع سعر العملة غير المباشرة . )

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم  
> ازاي اقدر احدد الكسر الحقيقي من الكسر الوهمي باستخدام المؤشرات وليكن مثلا ال rsi  
> المقصدو بالكسر هو كسر خطوط التراند وخطوط الدعم والمقاومه  
> انا اعرف ان لابد من اغلاق شمعه بعد الخط ولكن احيانا بيكون هذا مجرد اختبار يعني يرجع تاني الوضع كما كان  
> فهذا ممكن يسبب خسائر اذا انا فتحت الصفقه علي اساس ان هذا كسر حقيقي او اختراق حقيقي للدعم او المقاومه  
> فياريت تنصحني اخي الفاضل بحل حتي اتمنك من تحديد الكسر الحقيقي من الوهمي  
> جزاك الله كل خير

 الكسر الحقيقى بيكون باغلاق شمعة فوق منطقة المقاومة او تحت الدعم
لكن هناك امور قد تستنتج انه كسر وهمى وليس حقيقى
1. نفاذ الحركة اليومية للعملة
2. الكسر تم وقت اسيا
3. تشبع المؤشرات مع وجود دايفرجنس عكسى 
هذه الامور قد يكون كسر وهمى لكن ايضا يظل احتمال ارتداده قائم ايضا 
فمن يفضل الدخول يكون بادارة مالية وبنسبة مخاطرة لا تتعدى 2% ويقبل لو خسرت الصفقة ويعكس مرة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ  سمير  عندي استفسار بخصوص مؤشر الماكد  MACD 
> أنا  بستخدم برنامج FX AccuCharts    
> عند ما ادخل على المؤشرات يطلب مني  mov 1   و mov2   و  trigger   و  pane    
> يا  ريت  أخ سمير  تشرح و تحاول تفصل عن trigger   و pane     
> و قرأت كمان عن خط الاشارة في مؤشر الماكد  يا ريت توضحو بالصور
> و بكون  شاكر الك أخ سمير 
> و الله الموفق

 بالنسبة للماكد هذا شرحه https://forum.arabictrader.com/646417-66-post.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> و استفسار بخصوص استخدام مؤشر المتوسط الحسابي    هل هذه العبارة صحيحة  :
> ( فعندما ترتفع الشموع فوق معدل السعر Moving average هذا دليل على احتمال استمرار هذا الارتفاع مما يعني إشارة لشراء العملة المباشرة – لأن سعرها سيستمر في الارتفاع وإشارة لبيع العملة غير المباشرة لأن ارتفاع الشموع يعني استمرار انخفاض السعر . 
> وعندما تنخفض الشموع تحت معدل السعر Moving average هذا دليل على احتمال استمرار هذا الإنخفاض مما يعني إشارة لبيع العملة المباشرة لأن سعرها سيستمر في الانخفاض وإشارة لشراء العملة غير المباشرة لأن استمرار انخفاض الشموع يعني استمرار ارتفاع سعر العملة غير المباشرة . )

 نعم لمن يتعامل معها دعم ومقاومة متحركة
واليك هذا الشرح هيفيدك ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/643741-40-post.html

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

مشكور أخ سمير    على الرد

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الفاضل شكرا لك علي اجابتك  
عندي سوال اخي الفاضل عن الانماط السعريه واريد الاجابه من سيادتك بنائا علي خبرتك   
ما هي اكثر الانماط السعريه انتشارا واستخدمات  
انا شايف ان اكثرها في المثلثات وبعض الانماط الاخري هي مشتقات له  
لكن اريد راي حضرتك ايضا في الامر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الفاضل شكرا لك علي اجابتك  
> عندي سوال اخي الفاضل عن الانماط السعريه واريد الاجابه من سيادتك بنائا علي خبرتك   
> ما هي اكثر الانماط السعريه انتشارا واستخدمات  
> انا شايف ان اكثرها في المثلثات وبعض الانماط الاخري هي مشتقات له  
> لكن اريد راي حضرتك ايضا في الامر

 الانماط من ضمن التحليل الفنى ولا اقتنع باكثر او اقل انتشارا فكل النماذج يؤخذ بها سواء كانت قليلة الحدوث او كثيرة الحدوث
فلابد ان تتعلم كل النماذج وتتدرب عليها

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الكريم  سمير صيام جزاك الله خير علي اجابتك الوافيه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك   
اخي الكريم بالنسبه لخطوط البايفوت هي عباره عن خطوط دعم ومقاومه يتم احتسابها رياضيا باستخدام برنامج التداول  
هل يمكن ان تحل محل الدعوم والمقاومات المستخرجه يدويا ؟ 
خصوصا في الفريمات الصغيره من 4 ساعات فاقل  
ام هي تعتبر عامل مساعد فقط وليس اكثر ؟ 
يعني مجرد تاكيد لنا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم  سمير صيام جزاك الله خير علي اجابتك الوافيه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك   
> اخي الكريم بالنسبه لخطوط البايفوت هي عباره عن خطوط دعم ومقاومه يتم احتسابها رياضيا باستخدام برنامج التداول  
> هل يمكن ان تحل محل الدعوم والمقاومات المستخرجه يدويا ؟ 
> خصوصا في الفريمات الصغيره من 4 ساعات فاقل  
> ام هي تعتبر عامل مساعد فقط وليس اكثر ؟ 
> يعني مجرد تاكيد لنا ؟

 بالنسبة لى اليدوى افضل لكن لو توافق الرقمى مع اليدوى يبقى افضل
مع الملاحظة مثلا ان الباوند يحترم مستويات الكامريلا الرقمية 
ولاتنسى ان الفايبوناتشى مستويات تصحيح وتعتبر رقمية

----------


## justme

ماهو افضل مؤشر للفلوم

----------


## justme

لا ادري ماذا حصل في البرنامج 
بعض المؤشرات اختفت و لا استطيع استخدامها و كل مره يختفي واحد او اكثر؟؟ 
رغم انها لا تزال في نفس مجلد البرنامج

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

عندي سؤال و اطمع تفضلكم بالاجابة عليه :  وهو : كيف لنا أن نعرف أن أي زوج قد استنفد حركته اليومية ؟ لأن معدل الحركة اليومية لأي زوج حسبما عرفت من الأستاذ الوافي ليست ثابته ، فقد يتحرك زوج ما في يوم ل 60 نقطة ، و في يوم آخر قد يتحرك ل 200 نقطة بكل سهولة !   فكيف نحدد هذا الاستنفاد اليومي ؟؟؟ و ما هي الدلائل الفنية و المعطيات التحليلية لهذا الاستنفاد ؟؟؟  و تفضلوا خالص مودتي و تقديري ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو افضل مؤشر للفلوم

 لا يوجد فوليوم حقيقى فى الفوركس ولكن هناك مؤشرات تساعد مثل الانفجار السعرى لاخونا وضاح العطار
ويوجد برامج مثل الاى سيجنل بيجيب لك الفوليوم للشركات اللى معاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا ادري ماذا حصل في البرنامج 
> بعض المؤشرات اختفت و لا استطيع استخدامها و كل مره يختفي واحد او اكثر؟؟ 
> رغم انها لا تزال في نفس مجلد البرنامج

 اخى الكر يم لا داعى لرفع الصور قى مثل هذه المواقع مرة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي سؤال و اطمع تفضلكم بالاجابة عليه :  وهو : كيف لنا أن نعرف أن أي زوج قد استنفد حركته اليومية ؟ لأن معدل الحركة اليومية لأي زوج حسبما عرفت من الأستاذ الوافي ليست ثابته ، فقد يتحرك زوج ما في يوم ل 60 نقطة ، و في يوم آخر قد يتحرك ل 200 نقطة بكل سهولة !   فكيف نحدد هذا الاستنفاد اليومي ؟؟؟ و ما هي الدلائل الفنية و المعطيات التحليلية لهذا الاستنفاد ؟؟؟  و تفضلوا خالص مودتي و تقديري ...

 يعنى مثلا اليورو الحركة اليومية فى حدود 80 نقطة 
لو وصل الى 80  نقطة وكان هناك مقاومة غالبا سيصحح منها لو كان الاتجاه اصلا  صعود ويفضل يكون معاه دايفرجنس سلبى يؤيد ذلك
طبعا ليس عندى حاليا اخر الاحصائيات لمعدل الحركة اليومية لان المتوفر قديم من 4 سنوات

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم  
كيف حالك اخي سمير 
كيف اضبظ اعــدادات  مؤشر  Moving Average  كاشارة الشراء : عندما يقع الخط الاخضر فوق الاحمر اشارة البيع : العكس 
للعلم فقط اني استخدم الشارت كروان فوريكس وهي شبيه بميتا تريدر 
ارجو الاجابة

----------


## pirlo777

كيف تحسب النقاط ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف حالك اخي سمير 
> كيف اضبظ اعــدادات  مؤشر  Moving Average  كاشارة الشراء : عندما يقع الخط الاخضر فوق الاحمر اشارة البيع : العكس 
> للعلم فقط اني استخدم الشارت كروان فوريكس وهي شبيه بميتا تريدر 
> ارجو الاجابة

 اشارة شراء المتوسطات بتكون بتقاطع المتوسطات لاعلى واشارة البيع هو التقاطع لاسفل
طبعا فى حالة الشراء يكون المتوسط الاصغر يقطع الاكبر لاعلى والعكس فى البيع والالوان حسب ما تفضلت

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف تحسب النقاط ؟

 اى نقط التى تقصدها

----------


## السديري

> اشارة شراء المتوسطات بتكون بتقاطع المتوسطات لاعلى واشارة البيع هو التقاطع لاسفل  طبعا فى حالة الشراء يكون المتوسط الاصغر يقطع الاكبر لاعلى والعكس فى البيع والالوان حسب ما تفضلت

 اشكرا على سرعة الرد وارجو ان تفهم  بسؤالي جيدا  كيف اضبظ الاعدات هل احط 6 للشراء (اخضر) و11 للبيع(احمر) والافضل يكون على افريم الاربع ساعات؟؟

----------


## justme

ماهي فائده مؤشر الفيبوناشي حيث ان لكل خط رقم 
هل فائدته ان الشموع لا تتجاوز الخط العلوي او السفلي , 
ام اذا تجاوزتها فانها من المؤكد انها ستعود ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرا على سرعة الرد وارجو ان تفهم  بسؤالي جيدا  كيف اضبظ الاعدات هل احط 6 للشراء (اخضر) و11 للبيع(احمر) والافضل يكون على افريم الاربع ساعات؟؟

 انت تقصد اختيار الار قام 6 و 11 ام ضبط الالوان ل 6 و 11 
لو على اختيار الارقام يبقى موضوع المتوسطات موضوع طويل والطرق كثيرة وعديدة واختيار الارقام يرجغ لاقتناعك بافضلهم بالنسبة لك والارقام المشهورة منها 5 - 13 
بالنسبة للالوان فده اختيار شخصى سواء جعلت 6 اخضر و11 احمر او العكس

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهي فائده مؤشر الفيبوناشي حيث ان لكل خط رقم 
> هل فائدته ان الشموع لا تتجاوز الخط العلوي او السفلي , 
> ام اذا تجاوزتها فانها من المؤكد انها ستعود ؟؟

 الفايبوناتشى هو لقياس التصحيح للموجات ويكون على الهاى واللو للموجة وان كسر اخدهما يعاد رسمه مرة اخرى على اخر قمة وقاع

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

سؤال آخر ملح !  هل يوجد طريقة فنية أخرى( بمعادلات حسابية رياضية ) عدا عن فيبوناتشي أكسبنشن نستطيع بواسطتها احتساب الهدف بدقة تقريبية ؟؟؟ أتمنى من الأخ وضاح العطار أن يفيدنا بذلك ، أو من أيا من الأخوان و لو باحالة لرابط يتعلق بذات الموضوع .و شكرا لكم ... 
و شكرا للأخ سمير صيام على سرعة استجابته جزيت خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## islam4ever

السلام عليكم  
أخي الحبيب ما هي إعدادات مؤشر الماكد على فريم الساعة و شكراً

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الكريم سمير  
عندي سوال عن نقاط الدعم والمقاومه في حالة المتاجره قصيرة المدي مثلا علي فريم ال 30 دقيقه وفريم الساعه حد اقصي  
بالنسبه لنقط الدعم والمقاومه اذا كنت هشتغل علي هذه الفريمات الصغيره  
اقوم اولا بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه علي فريم الديلي وبعدين علي فريم ال 4 ساعات واشتغل عادي  
ام لابد ايضا من تحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه علي الفريمات الصغيره هذه ( الساعه وال 30 دقيقه ) 
لان هذا الشئ بيعملي لخبطه كبيره جدا احيانا  
فما نصيحتك  
وشكرا لسيادتك

----------


## ابو جحلان

السلام عليكم  
وكل عام وانتم بخير قبل الزحمه ورمضان كريم 
ممكن تحديد باية الفتره الاوربيه والامريكيه يتوقيت مكه المكرمه  
ولكم الشطكر

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم  
> وكل عام وانتم بخير قبل الزحمه ورمضان كريم 
> ممكن تحديد باية الفتره الاوربيه والامريكيه يتوقيت مكه المكرمه  
> ولكم الشطكر

 
تفضل اخي مواقيت افتتاح جميع الاسواق اظبطه علي اي توقيت تريد  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade   Forex Market Hours - Forex Market Time Converter

----------


## ابو جحلان

> تفضل اخي مواقيت افتتاح جميع الاسواق اظبطه علي اي توقيت تريد  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade   Forex Market Hours - Forex Market Time Converter

  
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور  
جعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى انت ومن تحب وللمسامين :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> أخي الحبيب ما هي إعدادات مؤشر الماكد على فريم الساعة و شكراً

 اعدادته هى الاعدادت الافتراضية 12-26-9

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم سمير  
> عندي سوال عن نقاط الدعم والمقاومه في حالة المتاجره قصيرة المدي مثلا علي فريم ال 30 دقيقه وفريم الساعه حد اقصي  
> بالنسبه لنقط الدعم والمقاومه اذا كنت هشتغل علي هذه الفريمات الصغيره  
> اقوم اولا بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه علي فريم الديلي وبعدين علي فريم ال 4 ساعات واشتغل عادي  
> ام لابد ايضا من تحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه علي الفريمات الصغيره هذه ( الساعه وال 30 دقيقه ) 
> لان هذا الشئ بيعملي لخبطه كبيره جدا احيانا  
> فما نصيحتك  
> وشكرا لسيادتك

 الدعم والمقاومة للفريمات الاعلى لابد من اخذها بالاعتبار الى الفريم الذى تعمل عليه
يعنى لو بتشتغل على النص ساعة يبقى تراعى اليومى والاربع ساعات والساعة والنص ساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال آخر ملح ! هل يوجد طريقة فنية أخرى( بمعادلات حسابية رياضية ) عدا عن فيبوناتشي أكسبنشن نستطيع بواسطتها احتساب الهدف بدقة تقريبية ؟؟؟ أتمنى من الأخ وضاح العطار أن يفيدنا بذلك ، أو من أيا من الأخوان و لو باحالة لرابط يتعلق بذات الموضوع .و شكرا لكم ... 
> و شكرا للأخ سمير صيام على سرعة استجابته جزيت خيرا

 الهدف دايما يكون دعم او مقاومة او ترند او مستوى فايبوناتشى سواء كان العادى او الاكسبنشن او المروحة

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخوة الأعزاء ... من منكم لديه رابط مؤشر الشموع اليابانية ؟  
 و شكرا ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخوة الأعزاء ... من منكم لديه رابط مؤشر الشموع اليابانية ؟  
>  و شكرا ...

  اغلب مؤشرات الشموع غير دقيقة وستجدها فى قسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات

----------


## السديري

> انت تقصد اختيار الار قام 6 و 11 ام ضبط الالوان ل 6 و 11   لو على اختيار الارقام يبقى موضوع المتوسطات موضوع طويل والطرق كثيرة وعديدة واختيار الارقام يرجغ لاقتناعك بافضلهم بالنسبة لك والارقام المشهورة منها 5 - 13  بالنسبة للالوان فده اختيار شخصى سواء جعلت 6 اخضر و11 احمر او العكس

 الله يعطيك العافية اتعبتك والله وطلب اخر ممكن شرح او تعطيني رابط عن مؤشر زيج زاج  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافية اتعبتك والله وطلب اخر ممكن شرح او تعطيني رابط عن مؤشر زيج زاج

 حاضر سابحث لك عنه

----------


## السديري

> حاضر سابحث لك عنه

  
ياحبيب قلبي فعلا انت انسان ماتبخل على اي احد الله يجزاك الف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياحبيب قلبي فعلا انت انسان ماتبخل على اي احد الله يجزاك الف خير

 لاتقلق ساحضره لك لانى على سفر واغلب الملفات فى البيت عندى ولم اجد فى المنتدى شرح له

----------


## pirlo777

مشكور يا مشرفنا على التواصل عندي اسئله ما معنى عملية التعزيز؟ والتبريد؟ واذا فتحت حساب في شركة الوساطه ب 1000 دولار مثلا كم تحسب النقطه هل هي 1 دولار او 10 دولار؟ وهل يوجد فرق في الية التعامل بين الحساب التجريبي والحساب الحقيقي؟ ومتى تقدر ان تسحب المبلغ.في اي وقت او بتصرف الشركه متى ارادت ذلك؟ ومشكور

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور يا مشرفنا على التواصل عندي اسئله ما معنى عملية التعزيز؟ والتبريد؟ واذا فتحت حساب في شركة الوساطه ب 1000 دولار مثلا كم تحسب النقطه هل هي 1 دولار او 10 دولار؟ وهل يوجد فرق في الية التعامل بين الحساب التجريبي والحساب الحقيقي؟ ومتى تقدر ان تسحب المبلغ.في اي وقت او بتصرف الشركه متى ارادت ذلك؟ ومشكور

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
التعزيز هو اضافة عقود جديدة الى العقود الحالية الرابحة 
التبريد هو اضافة عقود الى العقود الحالية الخاسرة  
بالنسبة للحساب يحسب على اساس حجم العقد فلو حجم العقد = 1000 دولار (حساب ميكرو) يكون النقطة = 10 سنت
ولو حجم العقد 10000 دولار (حساب مينى) تكون النقطة = 1 دولار
ولو حجم العقد 100000 دولار (حساب استاندر او عادى) تكون النقطة 10 دولار
طبعا الحساب لو الحساب مينى او ميكرو يبدا من 250 دولار الى 300 دولار حسب الشركات
الحساب العادى يبدا من 2000 دولار كبداية 
بالنسبة للسحب فى اى وقت من غير اى مشكلة مادام شركة موثوقة مثل افكسول وافكسم 
بالنسبة للفرق بين الحساب التجريبيى والحقيقى هو النفسية لاغير

----------


## السديري

> لاتقلق ساحضره لك لانى على سفر واغلب الملفات فى البيت عندى ولم اجد فى المنتدى شرح له

 بانتظارك يااستاذ...

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم :  
أخ سمير بالنسبة لرسم الترند مثلا على عملة وحدة عندما أرسم ترند مثلا ويكون هابط وقد وفقت فيه بتحقيق هدف معين ماهي المدة الزمنية لرسم ترند على هذة العملة مرة اخرى علما اني رسمت ترند في نفس اليوم وهو شبية
بالهابط الذي رسمته في المرة الاولى في نفس اليوم والترند على فريم الساعه الاول والثاني وشكرا عزيزي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم :  
> أخ سمير بالنسبة لرسم الترند مثلا على عملة وحدة عندما أرسم ترند مثلا ويكون هابط وقد وفقت فيه بتحقيق هدف معين ماهي المدة الزمنية لرسم ترند على هذة العملة مرة اخرى علما اني رسمت ترند في نفس اليوم وهو شبية
> بالهابط الذي رسمته في المرة الاولى في نفس اليوم والترند على فريم الساعه الاول والثاني وشكرا عزيزي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الترند مادام على 3 ارتكازات يبقى ان شاء الله سليم ومادام على فريم الساعة يفضل ان يكون فى حدود يوم ونص لكن ليس شرط 
الشرط هو 3 ارتكازات

----------


## justme

عندما تسقط عمله الدولار امام اليورو 
فهل يسقط الدولار ايضا امام بقيه العملات الاخرى 
و نفس السؤال على بقيه العملات الاخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندما تسقط عمله الدولار امام اليورو 
> فهل يسقط الدولار ايضا امام بقيه العملات الاخرى 
> و نفس السؤال على بقيه العملات الاخرى

 ليس شرط لانه ممكن يكون نتيجة خبر على اليورو وهو فقط الذى يتاثر به

----------


## islam4ever

استاذنا الحبيب سؤالي بشأن تكون النماذج مثل المثلثات  الرأس و الكتفين و خلافه هل تكون على فريم معين حتى تكون صحيحة مع العلم باني أعمل على فريم النصف ساعة فهل تكون النماذج على فريم النصف ساعة صحيح . و شكراً

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أشكرك بعنف اخي الفاضل سمير صيام

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الحبيب سؤالي بشأن تكون النماذج مثل المثلثات  الرأس و الكتفين و خلافه هل تكون على فريم معين حتى تكون صحيحة مع العلم باني أعمل على فريم النصف ساعة فهل تكون النماذج على فريم النصف ساعة صحيح . و شكراً

 ان شاء الله صحيحة لكن كل ما كبر الفريم يكون اصدق وافضل

----------


## justme

اين يمكن ان اجد هذه المؤشرات 
Simple Moving Average (SMA )
Exponential Moving Average ( EMA ) 
stochastic slow 
money flow

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين يمكن ان اجد هذه المؤشرات 
> Simple Moving Average (SMA )
> Exponential Moving Average ( EMA ) 
> stochastic slow 
> money flow

 المؤشرات دى موجودة فى مكتبة الميتا عادى ماعدا اخر واحد هتلاقيه فى مكتبة مبرمجنا وضاح العطار ان شاء الله

----------


## nagar000

السلام عليكم
انا على اول سلمة من الفوركس بماذا تنصحونى؟؟
اريد شركة امينة ذات حساب اسلامى ما النصيحة؟

----------


## اسماعيل

السلام عليكم 
أريد أن أعرف عن الاكسبيرت من  أ الى ال ي 
ممكن رابط أو ملف أدوبي أو أي شئ لكم جزيل الشكر 
شكرا للمهتمين

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> انا على اول سلمة من الفوركس بماذا تنصحونى؟؟
> اريد شركة امينة ذات حساب اسلامى ما النصيحة؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انصحك الاول بالتعلم ومن ثم بالبحث عن الشركة وافضل الشركات عموما هى افكسول
عليك بمتابعة القسم التعليمى وفيه ستجد مايفيدك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أريد أن أعرف عن الاكسبيرت من  أ الى ال ي 
> ممكن رابط أو ملف أدوبي أو أي شئ لكم جزيل الشكر 
> شكرا للمهتمين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للاكسبيرتات فهناك موضوع مثبت لاخونا وضاح العطار فى قسم الاكسبيرتات عليك به

----------


## nagar000

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  انصحك الاول بالتعلم ومن ثم بالبحث عن الشركة وافضل الشركات عموما هى افكسول عليك بمتابعة القسم التعليمى وفيه ستجد مايفيدك ان شاء الله

 جزاكم الله خيرا على النصيحة
لكنى وجدت نفسى ميالا لبرنامج الميتاتريدر لسهولته و امكانياته
فهل من نصيحة لشركة تشتخدم هذه المنصة مضمونة و تسمح بالحسابات الاسلامية؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاكم الله خيرا على النصيحة
> لكنى وجدت نفسى ميالا لبرنامج الميتاتريدر لسهولته و امكانياته
> فهل من نصيحة لشركة تشتخدم هذه المنصة مضمونة و تسمح بالحسابات الاسلامية؟؟

 الميتا فى شركات كويسة حسب مانسمع يمكنك مراجعة قسم شركات الوساطة
او تنتظر fxcm  فى حالة اعتماد الميتا ان شاء الله 
همسة ياريت حذف الايميل من التوقيع لانه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

----------


## nagar000

> الميتا فى شركات كويسة حسب مانسمع يمكنك مراجعة قسم شركات الوساطة  او تنتظر fxcm فى حالة اعتماد الميتا ان شاء الله  همسة ياريت حذف الايميل من التوقيع لانه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

 طلباتك اوامر *** اعتذر للمخالفة

----------


## islam4ever

كيف يمكننى الاستفادة من خطوط البايفت و هل نقاط الدعم و المقاومة تكفى مع العلم باني استخدم اسلوب المتاجرة اليومية على شارت النصف ساعة .. و بعدين الواحد مش عارف يشكرك إزى بس و الله هدعيلك دعوة حلوة قبل الفطار أول يوم رمضان

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم 
يوجد يا أستاذ سمير فى برنامج الشارت لبرنامج فكسول بعض الأدوات مثل جان فان وفايبوناتشى فان أرجو توضيح كيفية إستخدامها وخصوصا جان فان لأنى بستخدم تصحيحات فايبوناتشى وإتعودت عليها لكن جان فان أعتقد إنها جيدة لأنى وضعتها على أماكن مختلفة على التشارت ولقيت السعر بيحترمها لكن أنا كنت بجربها ومش عارف إستخدامها الصحيح فأرجو التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يمكننى الاستفادة من خطوط البايفت و هل نقاط الدعم و المقاومة تكفى مع العلم باني استخدم اسلوب المتاجرة اليومية على شارت النصف ساعة .. و بعدين الواحد مش عارف يشكرك إزى بس و الله هدعيلك دعوة حلوة قبل الفطار أول يوم رمضان

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
خطوط البايفوت اليومية بيتم استخدامها خصوصا البايفوت نفسه كدعم ومقاومة يومية فيجب مراعاتها اثناء تداول صفقاتك
لو كان طريقة متاجرتك على النصف ساعة ناجحة فلا تشغل بالك بالبايفوت وغيره 
ولا شكر على واجب وتشكر على الدعاء فهو يكفينى وزيادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> يوجد يا أستاذ سمير فى برنامج الشارت لبرنامج فكسول بعض الأدوات مثل جان فان وفايبوناتشى فان أرجو توضيح كيفية إستخدامها وخصوصا جان فان لأنى بستخدم تصحيحات فايبوناتشى وإتعودت عليها لكن جان فان أعتقد إنها جيدة لأنى وضعتها على أماكن مختلفة على التشارت ولقيت السعر بيحترمها لكن أنا كنت بجربها ومش عارف إستخدامها الصحيح فأرجو التوضيح ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
موضوع جان انا الحمد الله زيرو فيه  :Big Grin: 
لكن يمكنك متابعة موضوع الاخ تامر حامد ففيه من المعلومات التى ان شاء الله تفيدك

----------


## ELSHAWAF

الاخوة الكرام لو تكرمتم  كيف لي ان احذف العلامة العشرية في برنامج الميتاتريدر؟  مثال :  المجنون سعره 204.56  يظهر على الشارت ان السعر 204.567 مثلا  فكيف احذف اخر رقم من الشارت لأنه بيسبب لي بعض الارتباك  ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة الكرام لو تكرمتم  كيف لي ان احذف العلامة العشرية في برنامج الميتاتريدر؟  مثال :  المجنون سعره 204.56  يظهر على الشارت ان السعر 204.567 مثلا  فكيف احذف اخر رقم من الشارت لأنه بيسبب لي بعض الارتباك  ولكم جزيل الشكر

 دى من السيرفر اللى انت مشغله نفسه ولا مجال بتغييرها الا بتغيير السيرفر

----------


## 10pips

كم هو السبريد على الباوند دولار في  fxcm  لحساب المصغر ( 10000 ) ؟؟  
وباي شركة تنصحني كمبتدأ وحسابي صغير (تقريبا 500 $ )  ؟ 
بارك الله في فريق عمل المنتدى انتو صراحة ناس طيبين ولا اريد ان اكثر في الكلام

----------


## سمير صيام

> كم هو السبريد على الباوند دولار في  fxcm  لحساب المصغر ( 10000 ) ؟؟  
> وباي شركة تنصحني كمبتدأ وحسابي صغير (تقريبا 500 $ )  ؟ 
> بارك الله في فريق عمل المنتدى انتو صراحة ناس طيبين ولا اريد ان اكثر في الكلام

 اسبيرد الباوند فى افكسم هو 3.7 نقطة 
وهذه صفحة الاسبيردات Forex spreads | Forex trading spreads 
بالنسبة للشركات فافكسم او افكسول من افضل الشركات

----------


## mohamedzidan

هل يوجد مؤشر ال zigzag في برنامج التداول الخاص بشركه FXSOL ?

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد مؤشر ال zigzag في برنامج التداول الخاص بشركه FXSOL ?

 اعتقد انه موجود والبرنامج ليس على الجهاز اللى معى الان عموما ليلا ساجاوبك ان شاء الله لاكون رجعت الى البيت حيث انى على سفر حاليا

----------


## mohamedzidan

> اعتقد انه موجود والبرنامج ليس على الجهاز اللى معى الان عموما ليلا ساجاوبك ان شاء الله لاكون رجعت الى البيت حيث انى على سفر حاليا

  
في انتظارك اخي الكريم ان شاء الله تعود بالف سلامه

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

كل عام و أنتم بخير ... و سؤالي هو : كيف يمكنني أن أذهب لتاريخ معين على الشارت عند التنقل من فريم الى آخر من غير ( المانيولي / الطريقة اليدوية المملة ) و ذلك على برنامج الميتاتريدر ؟؟؟ 
 و تقبلوا أرق تحياتي

----------


## هيفا_الخبر

مرحبااا 
 بصراحه انا اول مره اكتب بالمتدي وتعبت مرره لمن  قدرت اكتب رد لان مااهو متاح لي اكتب موظوع 
 انا لي اسبوع اقرا عن العملات ومافهمت كيف اقدر استخدم الحساب التجريبي .. او حتي كيف طريقت الكيرفات   
ماادري انا غبيه والا كيف ؟؟ لان بصراحه واجهتني صعوبات بفهم التحلي
اتمني منكم المساعده  في اني القي كتاب او حتي موظوع طرح بالمنتدي يفيدني ببداياتي    :016:   
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى
اليك بهذا الكتاب اولا وان شاء الله بعدها يحلها ربنا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا ... و هو : كيف أستطيع الذهاب لتاريخ معين عالشارت بدون استخدام الماوس في البحث ؟ بمعنى : هل يوجد شريط أدوات عالميتاتريدر يمكنني من الذهاب للتاريخ المراد الوصول اليه ؟ 
 و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا ... و هو : كيف أستطيع الذهاب لتاريخ معين عالشارت بدون استخدام الماوس في البحث ؟ بمعنى : هل يوجد شريط أدوات عالميتاتريدر يمكنني من الذهاب للتاريخ المراد الوصول اليه ؟ 
>  و شكرا

 دبل كليك بالماوس على شريط التاريخ شمال اسفل الشارت هيطلعلك مربع ابيض اكتب التاريخ المراد واضغط اوكيه

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم اخي سمير وكل عام وانت بخير رمضان شهر مبارك علينا وعليك ان شاء الله 
سؤالي الله يعطيك العافية انا جلست تقريبا شهر على برنامج كراون فوركس ديمو 
والان حملت برنامج فوركس سسيليوشن ديمو بس مافي مؤشرات ورسم مثل الي بكراون 
المهم حملت برنامج اليتاتريدر 4 من موقعه وفي اثناء الخطوات للتحميل تم وضعه على منصة 
كراون مع انه نفس الشئ مافي فرق ولكن الغريب انه برنامج كراون تغير الي برنامج وعلامة 
ميتاتريدر 4 وفيه بيع وشراء ونفس الرصيد والارباح ممكن تفهمني ايش صار بالضبط  
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................... 
وسؤالي على اقدر اضع برنامج الميتا على برنامج فوركس سيليوشن مثل ماصار معي بكراون ؟؟؟؟ 
لانه بصراحة البرنامج تبع سليوشن مايشجع مافي لارسم ولا شارتات

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخ سمير : 
لماذا في فرق في أسعار العملات بين الميتاتريدر4 وبين FXSOL 
وشكراًُ

----------


## mohamedzidan

أخي الكريم عندي سوال عن مؤشر ال ADX 
هل من خلاله نقدر نحدد ان السعر في حالة تراند ام تذبذب ؟ 
بمعني اذا كان المؤشر في اتجاه صاعد فهذا دليل علي وجود تراند حاليا  
واذا كان المؤشر في اتجاه هابط فهذا دليل علي وجود تذبذب   
هل هذا صحيح ؟

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أخي سمير ثقلنا عليك ولكن في كل معروف تسوية معنا ندعي لك دعوات صادقة من القلب يالطيب 
سؤالي هو هل يوجد طريقة في فوركس سولوشن بحيث يكون هناك تنبية صوتي وداعم برسالة قصيرة 
على الجوال في اثناء حصول تقاطع خاص باستراتيجية الترند المكسور لباقة مختارة من الازواج 
هل هذا ممكن وشكرا لك عزيزي ورزقك الله من فضلة وعافاك من كل سوء

----------


## متداول عربي صغير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وجميع المسلمين 0 امين 
خطوط البايفت كيف احددها ؟ وكيف استفيد منها 0 ارجو الرد ولكم شكري وتقديري

----------


## ahmedfouad

أخى العزيز ا/ سمير.....كل عام وأنت بخير وكل الأخوة الكرام...  كان لدى سؤال بخصوص أسعار الإفتتاح هذا الأسبوع للباوند كان بها جاب كبير....هل هذا طبيعى...؟؟ وهل هناك طريقة لتوقع سعر الافتتاح والفرق عن آخر سعر إقفال للأسبوع السابق...؟؟ وتقبل تحياتى..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير وكل عام وانت بخير رمضان شهر مبارك علينا وعليك ان شاء الله 
> سؤالي الله يعطيك العافية انا جلست تقريبا شهر على برنامج كراون فوركس ديمو 
> والان حملت برنامج فوركس سسيليوشن ديمو بس مافي مؤشرات ورسم مثل الي بكراون 
> المهم حملت برنامج اليتاتريدر 4 من موقعه وفي اثناء الخطوات للتحميل تم وضعه على منصة 
> كراون مع انه نفس الشئ مافي فرق ولكن الغريب انه برنامج كراون تغير الي برنامج وعلامة 
> ميتاتريدر 4 وفيه بيع وشراء ونفس الرصيد والارباح ممكن تفهمني ايش صار بالضبط  
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......................... 
> وسؤالي على اقدر اضع برنامج الميتا على برنامج فوركس سيليوشن مثل ماصار معي بكراون ؟؟؟؟ 
> لانه بصراحة البرنامج تبع سليوشن مايشجع مافي لارسم ولا شارتات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
برنامج ال تريد وانت بتسطبه نزل تقريبا على فولدر كراون عشان كده حصل اللخبطة
ممكن تنزله من تانى وتاخد بالك من مكان التنزيل اللى هينزله والاسم اللى هينزل بيه
بالنسبة لبرنامج افكسول اللى انت نزلته ده برنامج التداول ومافيهوش اى شارتات
ولكن له برنامج خاص بالشارتات تقدر تنزله ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير : 
> لماذا في فرق في أسعار العملات بين الميتاتريدر4 وبين FXSOL 
> وشكراًُ

 اغلب الشركات فى فروق اسعار بينهم لكن محدودة فى حدود 5 نقط بالكتير ولكن فى اغب الاوقات تكون نقطة او اتنين

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم عندي سوال عن مؤشر ال ADX 
> هل من خلاله نقدر نحدد ان السعر في حالة تراند ام تذبذب ؟ 
> بمعني اذا كان المؤشر في اتجاه صاعد فهذا دليل علي وجود تراند حاليا  
> واذا كان المؤشر في اتجاه هابط فهذا دليل علي وجود تذبذب   
> هل هذا صحيح ؟

 نعم بيعتبروا اذا كان المؤشر فوق 20 يعتبر فى حالة ترند وااذ كان اقل من 20 فى حالة تذبذب

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير ثقلنا عليك ولكن في كل معروف تسوية معنا ندعي لك دعوات صادقة من القلب يالطيب 
> سؤالي هو هل يوجد طريقة في فوركس سولوشن بحيث يكون هناك تنبية صوتي وداعم برسالة قصيرة 
> على الجوال في اثناء حصول تقاطع خاص باستراتيجية الترند المكسور لباقة مختارة من الازواج 
> هل هذا ممكن وشكرا لك عزيزي ورزقك الله من فضلة وعافاك من كل سوء

 لا تقل ولا شئ 
بالنسبة للتنبيه فهو موجود على الايميل وربنا يكرم ويعملوه على الجوال كمان ولكن التنبيه للاسعار فقط اى السعر الذى تحدده لكن بناء على تقاطع او غيره فلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وجميع المسلمين 0 امين 
> خطوط البايفت كيف احددها ؟ وكيف استفيد منها 0 ارجو الرد ولكم شكري وتقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
خطوط البايفوت هى خطوط دعم ومقاومة رقمية وللاستفادة منهم يمكنك مراجعة الطرق الرقمية الموجودة بالمنتدى وعلى راسهم استاذنا ابو شهيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى العزيز ا/ سمير.....كل عام وأنت بخير وكل الأخوة الكرام...  كان لدى سؤال بخصوص أسعار الإفتتاح هذا الأسبوع للباوند كان بها جاب كبير....هل هذا طبيعى...؟؟ وهل هناك طريقة لتوقع سعر الافتتاح والفرق عن آخر سعر إقفال للأسبوع السابق...؟؟ وتقبل تحياتى..

 كل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة للجاب مادام له سبب فاكيد يكون طبيعى سواء كان السبب اساسى او فنى
بالنسبة لتوقع الافتتاح او الاغلاق او شكل الشمعة يمكنك المتابعة مع مواضيع مبرمجنا وضاح العطار والشبكة العصبية

----------


## dr.forex2000

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز سمير صيام 
عندي سؤال محيرني جدا  
ما سبب الجاب الذي يحدث مع بداية افتتاح السوق ؟؟ وهو يوجد توقع لحدوث هذا الجاب ؟  
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز سمير صيام 
> عندي سؤال محيرني جدا  
> ما سبب الجاب الذي يحدث مع بداية افتتاح السوق ؟؟ وهو يوجد توقع لحدوث هذا الجاب ؟  
> تحياتي

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الجاب بيحصل نتيجة خبر او تصريح خلال اجازة السوق 
ولا يمكن تنبا باى اخبار تحصل اثناء الاجازة لكن ممكن لو معروف موضوع التصريحات ممكن تتوقع يحصل جاب نتيجة اجندة التصريح ام غير ذلك فصعب

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم
 استاذ سمير 
كلا عام وانتم بخير
ممكن شرح خط الترند والترند والفيبو او تعطيني الرابط ؟ 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
>  استاذ سمير 
> كلا عام وانتم بخير
> ممكن شرح خط الترند والترند والفيبو او تعطيني الرابط ؟ 
> جزاك الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نزل هذا الكتاب وفيه مبادئ شرح الترند والفايبو التحليل الفنى عموما https://forum.arabictrader.com/816399-3872-post.html

----------


## mohamedzidan

اخي الكريم سمير صيام كل عام وحضرتك بخير ويارب تكون بافضل حال دائما   
انا عندي سوال لحضرتك  
بالنسبه للدافرنجس اخي الفاضل , احيايا بيكون في  اشارات متعاكسه علي الشارت فاي اشاره اتبع او ازاي اقدر افرق بين الاشاره الصحيحه سواء بيع او شراء 
انا ارفقت لحضرتك الشارت وفيه بنفس المنطقه وعلي نفس الفريم اشارة بيع واشارة شراء  
فهل لابد من استخدام عوامل مساعدة اخري مع الدافرنجس غير القمم والقيعان ؟  
الشارت مرفق لحضرتك ياريت توضحلي الامر وهو اليورو دولار وفريم الساعه  
وشكرا لحضرتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم سمير صيام كل عام وحضرتك بخير ويارب تكون بافضل حال دائما   
> انا عندي سوال لحضرتك  
> بالنسبه للدافرنجس اخي الفاضل , احيايا بيكون في  اشارات متعاكسه علي الشارت فاي اشاره اتبع او ازاي اقدر افرق بين الاشاره الصحيحه سواء بيع او شراء 
> انا ارفقت لحضرتك الشارت وفيه بنفس المنطقه وعلي نفس الفريم اشارة بيع واشارة شراء  
> فهل لابد من استخدام عوامل مساعدة اخري مع الدافرنجس غير القمم والقيعان ؟  
> الشارت مرفق لحضرتك ياريت توضحلي الامر وهو اليورو دولار وفريم الساعه  
> وشكرا لحضرتك

 اخى الكريم
مادام الرسم على القيعان يبقى الوضع شراء ولو الرسم على القمم يبقى بيع
انت راسم الدايفرجنس على القيعان واللى انت راسمه فوق ده ترند وليس دايفرجنس 
لذلك انصحك بمتابعة موضوع الدايفرجنس للاستزادة واى سؤال انا هناك جاهز للرد

----------


## mido331

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عايز اعرف ازاى اعمل اوامر بيع او شراء بعيد عن السعر الحالى على برنامج اف اكس سول
كل لما اجى افتح امر يطلع بسعر السوق 
معلش اول مرة اشتغل على البرنامج ده

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> عايز اعرف ازاى اعمل اوامر بيع او شراء بعيد عن السعر الحالى على برنامج اف اكس سول
> كل لما اجى افتح امر يطلع بسعر السوق 
> معلش اول مرة اشتغل على البرنامج ده

 اتفضل حسب الصورة

----------


## mido331

تسلم ايدك سمير باشا

----------


## justme

كيف اخذ تقرير عن العقود التي تداولت بها عن طريق برنامج فاكسول 
مثلا العمله وقت البيع او الشراء كميه المكسب او الخساره 
انا اعرف لبرنامج الميتا تريدر لكن فاكسول ما اعرف اخذ تقرير

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اخذ تقرير عن العقود التي تداولت بها عن طريق برنامج فاكسول 
> مثلا العمله وقت البيع او الشراء كميه المكسب او الخساره 
> انا اعرف لبرنامج الميتا تريدر لكن فاكسول ما اعرف اخذ تقرير

 هناك قائمة مخصوص لذلك اسمها reports

----------


## amoudi79

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى الأستاذ سمير صيام ، كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير وسلام. 
أستاذي الكريم أنا أعمل على برنامج شركة  FXCM  وأرغب حاليا العمل على برنامج الشركة نفسها في  FXCM Trader 4 وحسابي والحمد لله يتجاوز 2000 دولار وذلك حتى أستفيد من استراتيجية الاستوب المتحرك  
سؤالي كيف لي أن أعمل على هذا البرنامج رغم أنني نزلت البرنامج ودخلت على حسابي ولم يعمل ؟؟؟؟
ثم هل هناك أي رسوم خدماتية ؟؟؟
هل طريقة المتاجرة واختيار كمية العقود نفسها هي في البرنامج الآخر ؟؟؟ 
أرجو مساعدتي ولكم التحية والتقدير،،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> إلى الأستاذ سمير صيام ، كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير وسلام. 
> أستاذي الكريم أنا أعمل على برنامج شركة  FXCM  وأرغب حاليا العمل على برنامج الشركة نفسها في  FXCM Trader 4 وحسابي والحمد لله يتجاوز 2000 دولار وذلك حتى أستفيد من استراتيجية الاستوب المتحرك  
> سؤالي كيف لي أن أعمل على هذا البرنامج رغم أنني نزلت البرنامج ودخلت على حسابي ولم يعمل ؟؟؟؟
> ثم هل هناك أي رسوم خدماتية ؟؟؟
> هل طريقة المتاجرة واختيار كمية العقود نفسها هي في البرنامج الآخر ؟؟؟ 
> أرجو مساعدتي ولكم التحية والتقدير،،،

 اهلا بيك وكل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة لطريقة ساهر تقدر تعملها فى اى برنامج وليس شرط الميتا
الميتا تستخدمه فى حالة استخدام اكسبيرت الى يكون وقتها حاجة ملحة لك ام غير ذلك تستطيع وضع الاوردرات يدويا
بالنسبة لبرنامج افكسم الميتا حاليا متوقف لحين الانتهاء من ضبطه على حسب علمى وعشان كده مشتغلش معاك 
تقبل ودى

----------


## FANAR

- انا في حيرة بين اف اكس سول -و اف اكس سي ام  ---- خبرتي مبتدى - غير متفرغ -(ساعتين يوميا )--- ارغب البيع والشراء السريع  (سكالبينج ) -برنامج تداول بسيط   --  معرفة اتجاة السوق  (حجم  الطلبات - العروض  )    --ارجو النصيحة  -----   بارك اللة فيكم     -------

----------


## pirlo777

صديقي سمير كل عام والجميع بخير هيش معنى المتاجره براس مال لا يتجاوز 5 % وكيف الطريقه اذا حسابك موجود فيه 1000 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> صديقي سمير كل عام والجميع بخير هيش معنى المتاجره براس مال لا يتجاوز 5 % وكيف الطريقه اذا حسابك موجود فيه 1000 دولار

 وانت طيب ياباشا 
الادارة المالية تنقسم جزئين
ادارة مالية خاصة بالمارجن
ادارة مخاطر 
من يقول لك ادخل ب 5 الى 10% من راس مالك مقصود بيه المارجن بمعنى انه لايزيد المارجن للصفقات المفتوحة عن 10% من راس مالك
فلو راس مالك 1000 دولار يبقى لايجوز باى حال من الاحوال ان يزيد المارجن للصفقات المفتوحة عن 100 دولار 
الجزء التانى ادارة المخاطر وهو لا ينصح بالمخاطرة باكتر من 2-3% من حسابك فى اى صفقة تدخلها بمعنى ادق استوبك لايزيد عن 2-3%
فلو راس مالك 1000 دولار يبقى الصفقة التى ستدخلها لايزيد استوبها عن 20-30 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> - انا في حيرة بين اف اكس سول -و اف اكس سي ام  ---- خبرتي مبتدى - غير متفرغ -(ساعتين يوميا )--- ارغب البيع والشراء السريع  (سكالبينج ) -برنامج تداول بسيط   --  معرفة اتجاة السوق  (حجم  الطلبات - العروض  )    --ارجو النصيحة  -----   بارك اللة فيكم     -------

 الاتنين كويسين
شوف اى برنامج تداول يناسبك ويتوافق معك
لكن لو اسكالبنج افكسول افضل لك 
طبعا الطلبات والعروض بيجى فى التقارير بتاعتهم

----------


## amoudi79

يعطيك العافية أستاذ سمير صيام 
أفهم من كلامك أنه ممكن أعمل الاستوب المتحرك في برنامج FXCM دون الحاجة إلى الميتا تريدر وإن كان كذلك فكيف الطريقة بارك الله فيك. 
وأعذرني على كثرة أسألتي. 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافية أستاذ سمير صيام 
> أفهم من كلامك أنه ممكن أعمل الاستوب المتحرك في برنامج FXCM دون الحاجة إلى الميتا تريدر وإن كان كذلك فكيف الطريقة بارك الله فيك. 
> وأعذرني على كثرة أسألتي. 
> وشكرا

 نعم البرنامج فيه استوب متحرك ومش محتاج الميتا 
بالنسبة لازاى البرنامج مش موجود على جهازى لكنها موجودة فى اى اوردر تحطه 
ممكن تاخد صورة لاى اوردر تجاول تحطه وبدون تنفيذه عشان اوريهالك

----------


## العرب

مساء الخير لم افهم شيء ماذا افعل

----------


## princ71

استاذسمير ممكن سؤال بخصوص خطوط الفايبونيتشى  الاستاذ الوافى رحمة الله عليه ذكر ان افضل رسم لها على فريم 4ساعات  هل ممكن ارسمها على 4ساعات واتاجر على فريم الساعة ولاارسمها على الساعة وشكررررررررر

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذسمير ممكن سؤال بخصوص خطوط الفايبونيتشى  الاستاذ الوافى رحمة الله عليه ذكر ان افضل رسم لها على فريم 4ساعات  هل ممكن ارسمها على 4ساعات واتاجر على فريم الساعة ولاارسمها على الساعة وشكررررررررر

 الاربع ساعات افضلها ولكن ممكن برضه ترسم على موجة الساعة وتمشى على اساسها الاهم سواء كانت الساعة او اى فريم هو احترام السعر لمستويات الفايبو

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير لم افهم شيء ماذا افعل

 لو مفهمتش حاجة فى الفوركس
اقرا تانى وتالت ورابع وواحدة واحدة ومتعديش نقطة الا لما تفهمها وجاهزين لاى سؤال

----------


## princ71

شكرااااااااا استاذ سمير

----------


## amoudi79

بارك الله فيك أستاذ صيام ولا حرمك الله الأجر 
أرفق ملف يحتوي صورتين : 
الأول نموذج فتح طلب امر سوق مباشر
الثاني نموذج فتح طلب أمر دخول . 
وفي انتظار ردك بارك الله فيك.

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك أستاذ صيام ولا حرمك الله الأجر 
> أرفق ملف يحتوي صورتين : 
> الأول نموذج فتح طلب امر سوق مباشر
> الثاني نموذج فتح طلب أمر دخول . 
> وفي انتظار ردك بارك الله فيك.

 هل خانة متقدم كده مفتوحة ام لا
وطبعا هنا الاوردر من برنامج الشارت مباشرة وليس من برنامج التداول 
طيب عموما اترك الامر لى لليل اكون نزلت البرنامج وجربته واقولك بالضبط

----------


## amoudi79

بارك الله فيك أستاذ سمير صيام 
وفي انتظار ردك حفظك الله

----------


## samer20

الاستاذ سمير الاخوة الكرام سؤالي في حالة كنت فاتح صفقة شراء وبعدها قمت بعمل هيدج(بيع)  على الصفقة هل يتم اغلاق صفقة الهيدج (لم تتحقق)من قبل برنامج اف اكس سول اذا تحقق هدف صفقة الشراء(الصفقة الرئيسية)؟ وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ashrafkh

السلام عليكم
 اخ سمير عندي سؤال؟ شو هو الدولار اندكس

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير الاخوة الكرام سؤالي في حالة كنت فاتح صفقة شراء وبعدها قمت بعمل هيدج(بيع)  على الصفقة هل يتم اغلاق صفقة الهيدج (لم تتحقق)من قبل برنامج اف اكس سول اذا تحقق هدف صفقة الشراء(الصفقة الرئيسية)؟ وجزاكم الله كل خير

 انا فاهم انه فى هيدج لكن مش فاهم الباقى ممكن توضح اكتر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
>  اخ سمير عندي سؤال؟ شو هو الدولار اندكس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اتفضل اقرا المشاركة دى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/746816-4-post.html

----------


## FANAR

--  شكرا استاذ / سمير  ---   برك اللة فيك   ---

----------


## الأصمعي

> اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى -  انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان   مهما كان   مهما كان   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

 لو تكرمت يا أخي أسأل عن المتاجرة بالنفط هل فيها شيئ من الحرام ؟ 
وماهي لأضل الشركات ؟

----------


## samer20

> انا فاهم انه فى هيدج لكن مش فاهم الباقى ممكن توضح اكتر

   مثال: 1-صفقة شراء من 1.500 والهدف 1.600(لم يتحقق الهدف) 2-عكس السوق نزولا اصبح السعر 1.400 قمت بعمل صفقة هيدج الهدف 1.300(لم يتحقق الهدف) 3- عكس السوق صعودا وتحقق الهدف الاول 1.600 سؤالي بعد تحقق هدف الشراء  في هذه الحالة الهيدج يغلق على خسارة مع الصفقة الرئيسية ام تبقى مفتوحة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مثال: 1-صفقة شراء من 1.500 والهدف 1.600(لم يتحقق الهدف) 2-عكس السوق نزولا اصبح السعر 1.400 قمت بعمل صفقة هيدج الهدف 1.300(لم يتحقق الهدف) 3- عكس السوق صعودا وتحقق الهدف الاول 1.600 سؤالي بعد تحقق هدف الشراء  في هذه الحالة الهيدج يغلق على خسارة مع الصفقة الرئيسية ام تبقى مفتوحة؟

 تمام هيقفل لو انت حاطط استوب عند تحقق الهدف المعاكس اما لو مافيش استوب مش هيقفل طبعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو تكرمت يا أخي أسأل عن المتاجرة بالنفط هل فيها شيئ من الحرام ؟ 
> وماهي لأضل الشركات ؟

 بالنسبة للفتاوى ارجع لهذا الرابط ان شاء الله   http://www.kfh.com/Fatawa/Display.Asp?f=mok00013.htm   بالنسبة للشركات ارجع لهذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49685.html

----------


## خط القلم

اخي الكريم  
اشكرك  على ماتقدمه 
وش تنصح واحد  يشتغل  على المتوسطات  وش  هي العملات اللي  تمشي  معها بدقه  ولا تخالفها  
السؤال الثاني   اسمع عن العمله الملكية  والعمله المجنونه  وش هذي  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم  
> اشكرك  على ماتقدمه 
> وش تنصح واحد  يشتغل  على المتوسطات  وش  هي العملات اللي  تمشي  معها بدقه  ولا تخالفها  
> السؤال الثاني   اسمع عن العمله الملكية  والعمله المجنونه  وش هذي  
> تقبل احترامي

 لا شكر على واجب 
المتوسطات يفضل العمل بها وقت الترند ولاينصح بها وقت التذبذب وعلى كل العملات 
الملكى هو اليورو باوند
المجنون هو الباوند ين

----------


## immortal808

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله... أنا مبتدئ بعهد الفوركس و لدي حساب حقيقي لدى شركة FxSol
أولا اود أن أسجل اعجابي الشديد بهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع , حيث لمست مدى تعاون كافة أعضاء في الافادة و تلبية أي استفسارات . و اتمني من الله العلي القدير أن يجعل سعيكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم.
ثانيا : حيث أني حديث عهد بالفوركس . فلدي استفسارات كثيرة و أرجو أن يتسع صدركم لها . 
1 - انا استخدم برنامج شركة افكسسول , و استخدم برنامج الشارتات الخاص بها Fx AccuChart
و لقد لاحظت أن غالبية الاغضاء تستخدم برنامج ميتا تريدر و أن معظم الشروحات تتم على هذا البرنامج . فهل يمكن لي استخدام هذا البرنامج متوافقا مع برنامج GTS PRO  الخاص بشركة Fx Sol  أم لا . و ما مميزات برنامج الميتا تريدر عن برنامج Fx AccuCharts ؟؟؟؟؟
2 - بالنسبة الى طريقة فيبو ناتشي , ما هو أنسب شارت لتطبيق هذة النظرية ؟ الديلي , ال 4 ساعات , ال 6 ساعات؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله... أنا مبتدئ بعهد الفوركس و لدي حساب حقيقي لدى شركة FxSol
> أولا اود أن أسجل اعجابي الشديد بهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع , حيث لمست مدى تعاون كافة أعضاء في الافادة و تلبية أي استفسارات . و اتمني من الله العلي القدير أن يجعل سعيكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم.
> ثانيا : حيث أني حديث عهد بالفوركس . فلدي استفسارات كثيرة و أرجو أن يتسع صدركم لها . 
> 1 - انا استخدم برنامج شركة افكسسول , و استخدم برنامج الشارتات الخاص بها Fx AccuChart
> و لقد لاحظت أن غالبية الاغضاء تستخدم برنامج ميتا تريدر و أن معظم الشروحات تتم على هذا البرنامج . فهل يمكن لي استخدام هذا البرنامج متوافقا مع برنامج GTS PRO  الخاص بشركة Fx Sol  أم لا . و ما مميزات برنامج الميتا تريدر عن برنامج Fx AccuCharts ؟؟؟؟؟
> 2 - بالنسبة الى طريقة فيبو ناتشي , ما هو أنسب شارت لتطبيق هذة النظرية ؟ الديلي , ال 4 ساعات , ال 6 ساعات؟؟؟

 اهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
اولا نصيحة منى ابعد عن حسابك الحقيقى فورا وتعلم التحليل الفنى جيدا
بالنسبة للبرامج الميتا ام افكسول فهذا يرجع الى طريقة عملك 
فافكسول لن تستطيع اضافة اى مؤشرات خارجية او اكسبيرتات وده يميز برامج الميتا 
فان كان عملك لا تحتاج الى مؤشرات زيادة عن الموجود فى افكسول فهو كافى لك وان كنت تحتاج مؤشرات خارجية فتستطيع التعامل مع الميتا واوردرات فقط على افكسول للتنفيذ 
بالنسبة للفايبوناتشى فالافضل الاربع ساعات المهم احترام السعر لمستوياتها

----------


## amoudi79

الأستاذ سمير صيام 
أود أن أذكرك بارك الله فيك بموضوعي FXCM والاستوب المتحرك. 
ولك تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ سمير صيام 
> أود أن أذكرك بارك الله فيك بموضوعي FXCM والاستوب المتحرك. 
> ولك تحياتي

 منسيتش والله  بس المشكلة امبارح انزل البرنامج يطلع الحجم صفر مبينزلش حاجة 
هحاول اجرب تنزيله اليوم مرة اخرى

----------


## amoudi79

يعطيك العافية وفي انتظار ردك بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamedzidan

بعد اذن حضرتك  
هل برنامج fxsol به مؤشر ال zigzag ?

----------


## اسلام عادل

> بعد اذن حضرتك  
> هل برنامج fxsol به مؤشر ال zigzag ?

 معتقدش انه في
 واستني الاستاذ سمير هو اللي هياكدلك

----------


## mohamedzidan

> معتقدش انه في
> واستني الاستاذ سمير هو اللي هياكدلك

  
شكرا لك علي ردك  
بانتظار رد الاستاذ سمير ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن حضرتك  
> هل برنامج fxsol به مؤشر ال zigzag ?

 مافيش مؤشر بالاسم ده 
لكن ممكن يكون مسمينيه اسم تانى او غير موجود فى البرنامج

----------


## اسلام عادل

> مافيش مؤشر بالاسم ده 
> لكن ممكن يكون مسمينيه اسم تانى او غير موجود فى البرنامج

 
لا المؤشر ده انا سمعت عنه قبل كده وده موضوع عنه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11723.html

----------


## اسلام عادل

ودي كمان موضوعين عنه    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1760.html    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16288.html

----------


## بريق النور

الأستاذ سمير صيام يقصد أن مافيش مؤشر بالاسم ده *(( في برنامج  fxsol))* والله أعلم .. 
دمتم بخير

----------


## samer20

> تمام هيقفل لو انت حاطط استوب عند تحقق الهدف المعاكس اما لو مافيش استوب مش هيقفل طبعا

   جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## اسلام عادل

> الأستاذ سمير صيام يقصد أن مافيش مؤشر بالاسم ده *(( في برنامج  fxsol))* والله أعلم .. 
> دمتم بخير

 
 شكرا علي التوضيح يا باشا يبقي انا بقي فهمت غلط

----------


## zorbaa

الاستاذ الكبير سمير صيام تحياتي الطيبة لكم 
سيدي الكريم بعد سنة ونصف من التدريب على الديمو و التركيز كله كان على التحليل الفني 
قررت افتح حساب حقيقي من اول يومين في الاسبوع الماضي خسرت  2000 دولار 
اريد ان ترشدني الى استراتيجية جيدة و اين اجد ما يفيدني في التحليل الاساسي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ الكبير سمير صيام تحياتي الطيبة لكم 
> سيدي الكريم بعد سنة ونصف من التدريب على الديمو و التركيز كله كان على التحليل الفني 
> قررت افتح حساب حقيقي من اول يومين في الاسبوع الماضي خسرت  2000 دولار 
> اريد ان ترشدني الى استراتيجية جيدة و اين اجد ما يفيدني في التحليل الاساسي 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 انصحك بالتحليل ايضا انت اتعلمت هل طبقت وتابعت تطبيقك ونتائجه 3 شهور على الاقل
فانا ارى انك تسرعت بفتح الحساب الحقيقى
لذلك جرب اى طريقة او جرب تحلل بنفسك بعيد عن المؤشرات وشوف النتائج بعد كده ان كانت مربحة توكل على الله وكمل فى الحقيقى

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم اخي سمير في بعض الاخوة قالو ان شركة  FXCM 
صارت تدعم برنامج الميتاتريدر هل هذا الكلام صحيح وشكراً

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم  
أستاذ سمير منذ فترة وجهت لحضرتك سؤال فى نفس الموضوع حول برامج التريد والميتا تريدر حيث أنى مقيم فى قطر وأواجه مشكله مع تلك البرامج وحضرتك مشكوراً وجهتنى لكسر البروكسى الخاص بالأخ بن سليمان بمساعدة الأخ عمر حلاق لكن للأسف مازلت أواجه نفس المشكلة ومع أنى مازلت أحاول مع شركات تعمل بنفس البرنامج لكن الآن أحاول الإعتماد على برنامج الخاص بفكسول هل برنامج التريد نفس توقيت الفكسول أم يتأخر أو يتقدم عنه فى التوقيت ؟ وكم فرق التوقيت بالظبط؟ حيث أحاول تجربة إستراتيجية رقمية خاصة بالشموع ولكنها مرتبطة بالتريدز 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير في بعض الاخوة قالو ان شركة  FXCM 
> صارت تدعم برنامج الميتاتريدر هل هذا الكلام صحيح وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم الكلام صحيح لكن حتى الان لم يتم اصدار النسخة النهائية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> أستاذ سمير منذ فترة وجهت لحضرتك سؤال فى نفس الموضوع حول برامج التريد والميتا تريدر حيث أنى مقيم فى قطر وأواجه مشكله مع تلك البرامج وحضرتك مشكوراً وجهتنى لكسر البروكسى الخاص بالأخ بن سليمان بمساعدة الأخ عمر حلاق لكن للأسف مازلت أواجه نفس المشكلة ومع أنى مازلت أحاول مع شركات تعمل بنفس البرنامج لكن الآن أحاول الإعتماد على برنامج الخاص بفكسول هل برنامج التريد نفس توقيت الفكسول أم يتأخر أو يتقدم عنه فى التوقيت ؟ وكم فرق التوقيت بالظبط؟ حيث أحاول تجربة إستراتيجية رقمية خاصة بالشموع ولكنها مرتبطة بالتريدز 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
والله يا اخ ادهم الحل بتاع بن سليمان اشتغل مع ناس وهو نصح بكسر البروكسى فالافضل تراسله على الخاص هو هيفيدك اكتر
بالنسبة لافكسول فهى اصل على التوقيت الصحيح لاغلاقات السوق 
ال تريد الان هناك فرق فى الاغلاقات للشموع بعد تغيبر مواعيد السيرفر

----------


## talb elm

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل  عام وانتم بخير    احاول ان اضيف الى الشارت الكاماريلا والبيفوت ولا استطيع بالرغم من انى اضيفيها الى الانديكيتور وتظهر فعلا ولكنها لا تعمل ارجو الافاده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل  عام وانتم بخير    احاول ان اضيف الى الشارت الكاماريلا والبيفوت ولا استطيع بالرغم من انى اضيفيها الى الانديكيتور وتظهر فعلا ولكنها لا تعمل ارجو الافاده

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
جرب ده

----------


## tskdream

الأخوة الأعزاء ، كل عام وأنتم جميعا بكل خير 
أرجو منكم التكرم بإفادتي عن المواقع التي يكمن من خلالها روؤية أين تضع كبار البنوك والمؤسسات  عروض الشراء وعروض البيع الخاصة بهم بصورة حية (مباشرة) .
مع خالص شكري وتقديري مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخوة الأعزاء ، كل عام وأنتم جميعا بكل خير 
> أرجو منكم التكرم بإفادتي عن المواقع التي يكمن من خلالها روؤية أين تضع كبار البنوك والمؤسسات  عروض الشراء وعروض البيع الخاصة بهم بصورة حية (مباشرة) .
> مع خالص شكري وتقديري مقدما

 شركة افسكم توفر لك عروض الشراء والبيع 
لكن اسمع ان بنك tenfor  يوفر مراكز البنوك

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي سمير كيف اضع  خطوط الكامريلا في البرنامج بتاع شركه افكسول؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير كيف اضع  خطوط الكامريلا في البرنامج بتاع شركه افكسول؟

 افكسول لا تقبل مؤشرات خارجية

----------


## ابداعي

سؤال للاخوان المختصين 
متى يكون سعر النقطة الف دولار ؟ بدون ما اخ اكثر من عقد .. يعني لوت واحد قيمة النفطة فيه الف دولار ؟؟ 
 هل يمكن لك ؟ وما اسم الحساب ؟ هل هو الستاندر ؟ ام ان الستاندر هو 100 دولار للنقطة الواحدة ؟ 
 تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال للاخوان المختصين 
> متى يكون سعر النقطة الف دولار ؟ بدون ما اخ اكثر من عقد .. يعني لوت واحد قيمة النفطة فيه الف دولار ؟؟ 
>  هل يمكن لك ؟ وما اسم الحساب ؟ هل هو الستاندر ؟ ام ان الستاندر هو 100 دولار للنقطة الواحدة ؟ 
>  تحياتي

 عشان تكون النقطة = 1000 دولار اذن قيمة حجم العقد = 10 مليون دولار 
ممكن طبعا بس هتاخد 100 عقد استاندر 
بالنسبة انه يكون اسماء غير استاندر على حسب علمى لا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافية أستاذ سمير صيام 
> أفهم من كلامك أنه ممكن أعمل الاستوب المتحرك في برنامج FXCM دون الحاجة إلى الميتا تريدر وإن كان كذلك فكيف الطريقة بارك الله فيك. 
> وأعذرني على كثرة أسألتي. 
> وشكرا

  

> بارك الله فيك أستاذ صيام ولا حرمك الله الأجر 
> أرفق ملف يحتوي صورتين : 
> الأول نموذج فتح طلب امر سوق مباشر
> الثاني نموذج فتح طلب أمر دخول . 
> وفي انتظار ردك بارك الله فيك.

  

> هل خانة متقدم كده مفتوحة ام لا
> وطبعا هنا الاوردر من برنامج الشارت مباشرة وليس من برنامج التداول 
> طيب عموما اترك الامر لى لليل اكون نزلت البرنامج وجربته واقولك بالضبط

 ناسف للتاخير لكن كان عيب من الموقع فى تنزيل السوفت وير
التريلنج استوب كمنا قلتلك فى advanced  حسب الصورة

----------


## شمس و قمر

اخي ممكن شرح مبسط عن الكروسات كيف افهمها ومنها اشوف توجه العمله؟

----------


## شمس و قمر

ايضا لدي سؤال عن الاستوب المتحرك شو فكرة عمله ؟
شو مبداه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي ممكن شرح مبسط عن الكروسات كيف افهمها ومنها اشوف توجه العمله؟

 
الموضوع ده هيفيدك ان  شاء الله فى موضوع الكروسات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44688.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايضا لدي سؤال عن الاستوب المتحرك شو فكرة عمله ؟
> شو مبداه؟

 اتفضل    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47197.html

----------


## mohamedzidan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخي الكريم سمير صيام 
عاوز اسئل حضرتك سوال  
بعد ان تعلمت بعض مبادئ الفوركس وتقريبا قدرت اتعامل بها واستغلها مثل 
خطوط التراند
نقاط الدعم والمقاومه
النماذج السعريه  
حاليا اقدر اقول والحمد لله اني اتقنت  هذه الاشياء ولكن استمر في التعلم ايضا 
وحاليا اتعلم الدايفرانج والنظريه الاليوتيه  ولكن ...  بكل اسف نجد ان احيانا السعر لا يحترم هذه الاشياء ويذهب بعيدا عن التحليل الفني و غيرها من الاماكن المتوقعه بسبب الاخبار وغيرها   كما نري حاليا وكما حدث الاسبوع الماضي  
فهل هذا الامر طبيعي ويحدث مع الجميع ان مازال لدي قصور في بعض الامور التي يمكن ان تتنباء بهذه الاشياء طبعا لا اقصد التحليل الاساسي ولكن اقصد في التحليل الفني   
طبعا انا مازلت اتعلم وغير متعجل واريد ان اعطي التعليم حقه ان شاء الله  
ولكن ما يحزنني اني عندما اقوم بتحليل ما ويتجه الامر عكس ما قمت بتحليله مع العلم اني اعتمد علي التراند والدعم والمقاومه والفيبوناتشي ( هذا اساس التحليل) بالاضافه الي بعض القنوات السعريه 
طبعا موش كل التحليلات بتكون خطاء ولكن بعضها صواب وبعضها خطاء  
ولا اعتمد علي المؤشرات الا نادرا 
فاشعر بالاحباط في هذا الوقت  
فعاوز حضرتك تقولي الخطاء فين ؟ 
هل فيا انا ام هذا امر طبيعي مع الجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اخي الكريم سمير صيام 
> عاوز اسئل حضرتك سوال  
> بعد ان تعلمت بعض مبادئ الفوركس وتقريبا قدرت اتعامل بها واستغلها مثل 
> خطوط التراند
> نقاط الدعم والمقاومه
> النماذج السعريه  
> حاليا اقدر اقول والحمد لله اني اتقنت  هذه الاشياء ولكن استمر في التعلم ايضا 
> وحاليا اتعلم الدايفرانج والنظريه الاليوتيه  ولكن ...  بكل اسف نجد ان احيانا السعر لا يحترم هذه الاشياء ويذهب بعيدا عن التحليل الفني و غيرها من الاماكن المتوقعه بسبب الاخبار وغيرها   كما نري حاليا وكما حدث الاسبوع الماضي  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا مافيش شئ 100% لكن المهم ان الاجمالى بربح
ثانيا التحليل الاساسى هام ولا احد ينكر ذلك لكن ...
لو انت حللت عملة الان طبعا بتحلل الماضى لتتنبأ بالمستقبل اليس من ضمن حركة الماضى جانب اساسى
المقصود ان التحليل الفنى كشارت يستوعب التحليل الاساسى 
الحرفية بانه تتبا بحركة المستقبل من خلال الماضى لكن بما يتفق مع الاساسى لكن محتاجة خبرة وممارسة فلذلك لا تياس ان خسرت يوم مادام الاجمالى ربح حتى تصل الى الخبرة المطلوبة لكن المؤشرات لن تعطيك اى خبرة

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي سمير تقصد انه FXCM 
بالوقت الحالي لاتدعم الميتا اي تحت التنفيذ 
او انه نزل للخدمة واقدر استخدمة علما انه انا فاتح حساب ديمو لكن لا ارى الميتا به انتظر منك شرح اذا امكن 
وربي يرزقك يالطيب وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير تقصد انه FXCM 
> بالوقت الحالي لاتدعم الميتا اي تحت التنفيذ 
> او انه نزل للخدمة واقدر استخدمة علما انه انا فاتح حساب ديمو لكن لا ارى الميتا به انتظر منك شرح اذا امكن 
> وربي يرزقك يالطيب وشكرا

 نعم هو تحت التنفيذ لانه كان نزل للحسابات الحقيقية ورجعوا شالوه لاستكمال بعض العيوب اللى فيه وحتى الان فى الانتظار

----------


## justme

ما رأيك في هذه الشركه
 GIG 
و هل هي مضمونه

----------


## حسن قاسم العبيدي

السلام عليكم  لقد سمعت عن شركة اسمها *Tadawul FX
تداول اف اكس 
وتأكدت انها مسجلة في 
arif
المؤسسة السويسرية الصارمة كما اني تكلمت مع موظفي شركة تداول اف اكس واخبروني انهم مسجلين ومراقبين من قبل البنك الفيدرالي السويسري
من مميزات الشركة انها تتعامل بالميتاتريدر وجميع حساباتها اسلامية
فما هو رأيكم بها ؟؟؟ والى اي حد هي موثوقة ؟؟؟* * ولكم فائق التقدير*

----------


## mohamedzidan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخي الكريم سمير صيام  
عندي سوال بالنسبه لخطوط الفيبوناتشي هل بنرسمها علي ذيل الشمعه ولا ابتدائا منن جسم الشمعه  
ولا هي موش بتفرق 
احيانا بتخلي في فروقات كبيره لو اترسمت علي ذيل الشمعه والعكس صحيح 
فايمها اصح ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رأيك في هذه الشركه
>  GIG 
> و هل هي مضمونه

  

> السلام عليكم  لقد سمعت عن شركة اسمها *Tadawul FX
> تداول اف اكس 
> وتأكدت انها مسجلة في 
> arif
> المؤسسة السويسرية الصارمة كما اني تكلمت مع موظفي شركة تداول اف اكس واخبروني انهم مسجلين ومراقبين من قبل البنك الفيدرالي السويسري
> من مميزات الشركة انها تتعامل بالميتاتريدر وجميع حساباتها اسلامية
> فما هو رأيكم بها ؟؟؟ والى اي حد هي موثوقة ؟؟؟* * ولكم فائق التقدير*

 بالنسبة للشركات فلا علم بها فانا لم اجربهم ومن جربهم ان شاء الله يجاوبوا عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اخي الكريم سمير صيام  
> عندي سوال بالنسبه لخطوط الفيبوناتشي هل بنرسمها علي ذيل الشمعه ولا ابتدائا منن جسم الشمعه  
> ولا هي موش بتفرق 
> احيانا بتخلي في فروقات كبيره لو اترسمت علي ذيل الشمعه والعكس صحيح 
> فايمها اصح ؟

 الرسم ان شاء الله يكون على ديول الشموع وليس الاغلاقات
الا اذا كان شغلك كله على الاغلاقات فترسم على الاغلاقات وتشتغل عليه

----------


## اللهم ارزقني وارزقهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحياتي لكم جميعا .... 
أطلب مشورتكم .... حيث أني أنوي فتح حساب جديد في موقع زولو تريد ..... 
وقد جهزت مبلغ صغير هو 600 دولار أمريكي ..... 
هل يمكن أن أبدأ من هذا المبلغ دون تعريضه لخطر من خلال نصائح منكم .....؟ 
ما رأيكم دام فضلكم ؟  هل أبدأ .... وما نصيحتكم بعد أن أحدد الشخص الذي يدار به حسابي حسب عمله ؟  
أطيب أمنياتي لكم اخواني بالنجاح والتوفيق وأشكركم مسبقا وأشكر هذا المنتدى المفيد ....

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تحياتي لكم جميعا .... 
> أطلب مشورتكم .... حيث أني أنوي فتح حساب جديد في موقع زولو تريد ..... 
> وقد جهزت مبلغ صغير هو 600 دولار أمريكي ..... 
> هل يمكن أن أبدأ من هذا المبلغ دون تعريضه لخطر من خلال نصائح منكم .....؟ 
> ما رأيكم دام فضلكم ؟  هل أبدأ .... وما نصيحتكم بعد أن أحدد الشخص الذي يدار به حسابي حسب عمله ؟  
> أطيب أمنياتي لكم اخواني بالنجاح والتوفيق وأشكركم مسبقا وأشكر هذا المنتدى المفيد ....

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى وكل عام وانت بخير وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة لزولو تريد فانصحك الا تشترك فيه لانه ستحتاج مبلغ كبير لا يقل عن 10000 دولار حتى تستطيع اختيار اى مزود وقبول الدروداون الخاص به  
لذلك انصحك بالتعلم والاعتماد على نفسك افضل

----------


## الشيبة

السلام عليكم أخي سمير وكل عام و أنت بخير 
كنت قدر وضعت أمر Limit , إلا أنه وعلى الرغم من الوصول إلى السعر  المطلوب بل أكثر منه بحوالي ثلاث نقاط , إلا أن الأمر لم يتفعل ! 
أشير إلى أن حسابي لدى شركة أفكسول. 
وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخي سمير وكل عام و أنت بخير 
> كنت قدر وضعت أمر Limit , إلا أنه وعلى الرغم من الوصول إلى السعر  المطلوب بل أكثر منه بحوالي ثلاث نقاط , إلا أن الأمر لم يتفعل ! 
> أشير إلى أن حسابي لدى شركة أفكسول. 
> وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاوردر كان باى ليميت ولا سل ليميت ولاى عملة والسعر الذى وصل له كان سعر بيع ام سعر شراء

----------


## amoudi79

الأستاذ سمير صيام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ولا حرمك الأجر وحفظ لك مالك وولدك ونفسك وسخرك لطاعته اللهم آمين 
وألف ألف شكر لك أستاذي الكريم

----------


## اللهم ارزقني وارزقهم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى وكل عام وانت بخير وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا بالنسبة لزولو تريد فانصحك الا تشترك فيه لانه ستحتاج مبلغ كبير لا يقل عن 10000 دولار حتى تستطيع اختيار اى مزود وقبول الدروداون الخاص به   لذلك انصحك بالتعلم والاعتماد على نفسك افضل

   كل عام وأنتم بخير .....  جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ....  أشكرك على النصيحة .....  واني سعيد أن أكون بينكم هنا للاستفادة وسماع نصائحكم مع الشكر الجزيل .....  تمنياتي الخير والرزق الحلال للجميع ....   كل الشكر والامتنان ...

----------


## شمس و قمر

> اتفضل    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47197.html

  
الف شكر لك اخي وبارك الله في مسعاك

----------


## ashrafkh

السلام عليكم اخ سمير 
عند كسر الترند ولنفرض الصاعد يوجد مصطلح اعادة اختبار يختبر كماذا ؟؟؟ كنقطة دعم جدبده ؟؟ وماذا يترتب عند اعادة الاختبار واغلاق شمعة الاختبار فوق الترند   
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير 
> عند كسر الترند ولنفرض الصاعد يوجد مصطلح اعادة اختبار يختبر كماذا ؟؟؟ كنقطة دعم جدبده ؟؟ وماذا يترتب عند اعادة الاختبار واغلاق شمعة الاختبار فوق الترند   
> مع جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اعادة اختبار يعنى يرجع للترند اللى كسره ويلسمه مرة اخرى ويكمل فى اتجاه الكسر وهو الهبوط

----------


## ashrafkh

(وماذا يترتب عند اعادة الاختبار واغلاق شمعة الاختبار فوق الترند ) هل نستطيع ان نقول انه رجع الى مساره الصاعد

----------


## سمير صيام

> (وماذا يترتب عند اعادة الاختبار واغلاق شمعة الاختبار فوق الترند ) هل نستطيع ان نقول انه رجع الى مساره الصاعد

 اعادة الاختبار ليس معناه الاتجاه الى صعود مرة اخرى الا اذا فشل اعادة اختبار وفشل يعنى اغلق الشمعة فوق الترند مرة اخرى

----------


## ashrafkh

مشكوووووووووور يا اخ سمير

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي سمير برنامج gts pro بتاع افكسول مش بيشتغل معايا بيظهر لي هذه الرساله ما الحل؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير برنامج gts pro بتاع افكسول مش بيشتغل معايا بيظهر لي هذه الرساله ما الحل؟

 ده عيب اتصال اما من الفايروولاو من مزود الخدمة او الانترنت ضعيفشوف انت نزلت اى برامج بعد اخر فتح للبرنامج او غيرت مزود الخدمة

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحت اخى العزيز انا لى سوال عن الموشرات والاكسبريت والتملبت ازاى اركب كل منهم على الميتاترايدر والفكسول وازاى اشغلهم وهل فى مواشرات او اكسبرت بيشتغل على برنامج وبرنامج لا ولا ايه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحت اخى العزيز انا لى سوال عن الموشرات والاكسبريت والتملبت ازاى اركب كل منهم على الميتاترايدر والفكسول وازاى اشغلهم وهل فى مواشرات او اكسبرت بيشتغل على برنامج وبرنامج لا ولا ايه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لبرنامج شارت افكسول فلا يقبل اى مؤشرات او اكسبيرتات خارجية 
بالنسبة للمؤشرات والاكسبيرتات فهى تركب على برامج الميتا 
بالنسبة لوضع المؤشرات فيكون فى الفولدر التالى مع مراعاة تغيير اسم البرنامج لو كان مختلف
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
والاكسبيرتات فى الفولدر التالى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب بالنسه للتملبت ايه حكايه يااخ سمير وشكرا على الرد والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب بالنسه للتملبت ايه حكايه يااخ سمير وشكرا على الرد والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التمبلت ماهو الا تسهيل لك بدلا من وضع كل المؤشرات بتضبيطاتها كل مرة يمكنك حفظ الضبط الخاص بك على هيئة التمبلت واسترجاعه لاى شارت فى اى وقت

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب معلش سوال تانى اخ سمير انا فى الفوركس بقالى حوالى 4 شهور وانا دلوقت بستخدم طريقه الوافى على المستويات القويه الفيبوناتشى والترندان والباترن والموشرات وغيرها يعنى تقريبا الكلاسيكى وفعلا كنت قريت فيها كتير قوى لما بقيت مش لاقى كتب عنها اقراها فقلت ادخل فى حاجه تانيه فقلت ادخل فى الهارمونيك لقيت عاوز تفرغ ليه فقط وانا طبعا مقدرش لانه انا لسه بطبق اللى انا اعرفه فى الكلاسيكى على الديمو من حوالى شهرين يعنى لسه على الاقل 4 شهور شهور كمان لعند مقدر استخدمها هو فنيا الحمد لله انا جيد لكن نفسيا ذى الزفت فانا لسه بحاول اطور النفسيه بتعتى واكيد هياخد وقت فانا دلوقت مبقراش لكن متابع بعض المواضيع اللى هى فى طلب الكلاسيكى ذى الدايفرجنس والترند المكسور ولكن انت عارف اكيد انه المشاركات الجديده لا تتعدى نصف ساعه فانا كنت عاوزك ترشحلى ايه الموضوع اللى اكمل فيه ويساعدنى فى التحليل الكلاسيكى ولا يبعدنى عنه انا كنت بقول جان او اليوت لكن لقين جان عاوز شغل لوحده فاستقريت على اليون ولو انه صعب لكن اقدر اتابعه وانا واضع المستويات اللى انا بضارب عليه انت رايك ايه ومعلش لو طولت عليك والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب معلش سوال تانى اخ سمير انا فى الفوركس بقالى حوالى 4 شهور وانا دلوقت بستخدم طريقه الوافى على المستويات القويه الفيبوناتشى والترندان والباترن والموشرات وغيرها يعنى تقريبا الكلاسيكى وفعلا كنت قريت فيها كتير قوى لما بقيت مش لاقى كتب عنها اقراها فقلت ادخل فى حاجه تانيه فقلت ادخل فى الهارمونيك لقيت عاوز تفرغ ليه فقط وانا طبعا مقدرش لانه انا لسه بطبق اللى انا اعرفه فى الكلاسيكى على الديمو من حوالى شهرين يعنى لسه على الاقل 4 شهور شهور كمان لعند مقدر استخدمها هو فنيا الحمد لله انا جيد لكن نفسيا ذى الزفت فانا لسه بحاول اطور النفسيه بتعتى واكيد هياخد وقت فانا دلوقت مبقراش لكن متابع بعض المواضيع اللى هى فى طلب الكلاسيكى ذى الدايفرجنس والترند المكسور ولكن انت عارف اكيد انه المشاركات الجديده لا تتعدى نصف ساعه فانا كنت عاوزك ترشحلى ايه الموضوع اللى اكمل فيه ويساعدنى فى التحليل الكلاسيكى ولا يبعدنى عنه انا كنت بقول جان او اليوت لكن لقين جان عاوز شغل لوحده فاستقريت على اليون ولو انه صعب لكن اقدر اتابعه وانا واضع المستويات اللى انا بضارب عليه انت رايك ايه ومعلش لو طولت عليك والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
رايى الشخصى لا تشتت نفسك فارى انك تتقن الكلاسيكى اولا اتقان تام وبعدها ممكن تدمج الايليوت وتتعلمه وده لا يمنع انك تتعلمه من الان لكن دون اهمال للكلاسيكى لان ايليوت هيديك الاتجاه صح فىحلة قلة الاحتمالات ومع دمج الكلاسيكى تقدر تعرف اتجاهك بالضبط
وكذلك ارى الهارمونيك موضوع لا يهمل فى كل الاحوال لانه بيهتمد على الفايبوناتشى وهو جزء من الفنى وليس شرط ان تتاجر به لكن على الاقل تعلمه كعامل مساعد

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم : 
اخي سمير بارك الله فيك بخصوص مؤشر قناة شاي هل يشترط بين اعلى قمة وادنى قاع بالقناة نقاط محددة 
وهل يعتبر خطان القناة العلوي والسفلي مقاومة وعم  وبالنسبة للشق الاخير هل القناة فائدها في ايام التذبذب 
أو في حالة الترند الواضح او انها في كلتا الحالتين تستخدم القناة وصلى الله وبارك على رسول الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم : 
> اخي سمير بارك الله فيك بخصوص مؤشر قناة شاي هل يشترط بين اعلى قمة وادنى قاع بالقناة نقاط محددة 
> وهل يعتبر خطان القناة العلوي والسفلي مقاومة وعم  وبالنسبة للشق الاخير هل القناة فائدها في ايام التذبذب 
> أو في حالة الترند الواضح او انها في كلتا الحالتين تستخدم القناة وصلى الله وبارك على رسول الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نصيحة منى خليك فى القنوات كنماذج وسيبك من قناة الشاى

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز سمير ولكن ممكن سوال تانى انا ازاى اشغل الاكسبريت انا ضيفته فى المجلد لكن مش عارف اشغله من اين هو التملبت ايضا والف شكر والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز سمير ولكن ممكن سوال تانى انا ازاى اشغل الاكسبريت انا ضيفته فى المجلد لكن مش عارف اشغله من اين هو التملبت ايضا والف شكر والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عشان تشغل الاكسبيرت هتضيفه زى اى مؤشر ولكن هتعلم على خاصية allow live trading فى خصائص الاكسبيرت 
بالنسبة للتمبلت هتحط كل المؤشرات اللى تعوزها على الشارت وتضغط بيمين الماوس على الشارت وتحتار templete  وتختار منها حفظ باسم وتسميه كما تريد 
عندما تريد وضعه على الشارت ستضغط بيمين الماوس على الشارت وتختار templete  ومنها الاسم الذى حفظت به

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ...  السلام عليكم .. _نظريا_ ! :- لو كان هناك متاجر يتاجر بنصف عدد العقود الموجودة برصيده في كل صفقة يدخلها ، و كان مجموع رصيده = 50 لوت، و لا يخسر أي صفقة يدخلها ، و كانت أرباح كل صفقة يدخلها = 100 نقطة ،  (25 عقد * 100 نقطة * 10 $ = 25000$ ) على أن هناك صفقة واحدة ( فرصة واحدة) يدخل بها السوق . و لفترة 3 أشهر يصبح مجموع رصيده ( حسابه ) = 25000 * 21 يوم* 3 أشهر = 1575000 $   (مع العلم أن هذه الحسبة لم يراعى فيها المعدل التراكمي المترتب على الأرباح لكل صفقة يوميا)   فهل هذا معقول في الفوركس ؟؟؟ _( نظريا ) !!!_  و تقبل مودتي ...

----------


## سمير صيام

معقول اذا كان صحيح لكن مخالف للادارة المالية فيكفى صفقة واحدة لتذهب بنصف الحساب

----------


## daxynet

أخ سمير  عن نقوم بعمل باك تست لاسترتيجية 
نقوم بفحص المؤشر أو الاكسبيرت لتلك الاسترتيجية

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير  عن نقوم بعمل باك تست لاسترتيجية 
> نقوم بفحص المؤشر أو الاكسبيرت لتلك الاسترتيجية

 انت عايز تعمل باك تست لاستراتيجية
عندك طريقتين 
الاولى يدوى تشوف اشارات الدخول والخروج لكل صفقة 
الثانية اكسبيرت الى بيعمل الباك تست

----------


## daxynet

طيب المؤشر شو أهميته لاسترتيجية اذا كنا بنستخدم الاكسبيرت لفحص الاسترتيجية 
و للمتاجرة .

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي سمير سؤال في الهارمونيك
 هو في نموذج ab=cd  
الهدف d
طب والاستوب فين؟

----------


## daxynet

يعني  ليش بنحتاج نصنع مؤشر لاسترتيجية و ما بنكتفي بالاكسبيرت

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب المؤشر شو أهميته لاسترتيجية اذا كنا بنستخدم الاكسبيرت لفحص الاسترتيجية 
> و للمتاجرة .

  

> يعني  ليش بنحتاج نصنع مؤشر لاسترتيجية و ما بنكتفي بالاكسبيرت

 الاكسبيرت بيفرق عن المؤشر انه بيدخلك الصفقات اليا بدون تدخل منك وده بيرجع للى مش فاضى وعنده عمل ومش متفرغ للفروسك دايما

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير سؤال في الهارمونيك
>  هو في نموذج ab=cd  
> الهدف d
> طب والاستوب فين؟

  
ارجع لورشة الهارمونيك هيفدوك اكتر منى ان شاء الله

----------


## nasri

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مبتديء بالفوركس وماعندي لااستراتيجية ولاطريقة  وحسابي بس الف دولار وبدي ربح بسيط لو 100دولار شهريا  بماذا تنصحني ؟ وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## اسلام عادل

> ارجع لورشة الهارمونيك هيفدوك اكتر منى ان شاء الله

 ماشي يا معلم

----------


## daxynet

مشكور أخ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا مبتديء بالفوركس وماعندي لااستراتيجية ولاطريقة  وحسابي بس الف دولار وبدي ربح بسيط لو 100دولار شهريا  بماذا تنصحني ؟ وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انصحك قبل التفكير فى فتح حساب ان تتعلم جيدا وقسم الارشيف التعليمى ملئ بالمواضيع التعليمية عليك بها وان شاء الله هتستفيد

----------


## اسلام عادل

تقولي ازاي اجيب شارت الدهب والنفط في الميتا تريدر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تقولي ازاي اجيب شارت الدهب والنفط في الميتا تريدر؟

 اولا لازم يكونوا متوفرين فى البرنامج
ثانيا تعمل كليك بيمين الماوس على اسعار العملات واختار اظهار الكل او show all

----------


## اسلام عادل

> اولا لازم يكونوا متوفرين فى البرنامج
> ثانيا تعمل كليك بيمين الماوس على اسعار العملات واختار اظهار الكل او show all

 عملت كده وظهر عملات زياده بس مفيش الدهب والنفط هو رمزهم ايه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عملت كده وظهر عملات زياده بس مفيش الدهب والنفط هو رمزهم ايه؟

 الدهب موجود عادى فى ال تريد ورمزه XAUUSD لكن البترول مش عارف رمزه

----------


## اسلام عادل

مش لاقي برضه علي الميتا ترادر

----------


## أبن الشيبة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> نصيحة منى خليك فى القنوات كنماذج وسيبك من قناة الشاى

  
بارك الله فيك لاسف انا انغريت كثير بهذة القناة باخذ 10 نقاط بشكل سريع في الارتدادات من خطي 
القناة انما لامانع من تجربة النماذج الي تتكلم عنها ويارؤيت تنور لنا دربنا بموضوع عن النماذج  
الخاص بالقنوات او رابط موضوع خاص بالنماذج بهذا المنتدى وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك لاسف انا انغريت كثير بهذة القناة باخذ 10 نقاط بشكل سريع في الارتدادات من خطي 
> القناة انما لامانع من تجربة النماذج الي تتكلم عنها ويارؤيت تنور لنا دربنا بموضوع عن النماذج  
> الخاص بالقنوات او رابط موضوع خاص بالنماذج بهذا المنتدى وشكرا جزيلا

 اتفضل مواضيع عن النماذج    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47290.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41608.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52932.html

----------


## الشيبة

الأخ الفاضل سمير  
أثمن لك مجهودك ,,, وعساك على القوة 
عندي سؤال محيرني : كيف أبيع اليورو و أشتري الدولار وأنا رصيدي بالدولار ؟  
قرأت في أحد المنتديات أن العميل في الحقيقة لديه أكثر من حساب لدى الشركة , فهو لديه حساب باليورو وحساب بالباوند و حساب بالفرنك وهكذا , وبطبيعة الحال هذا الحساب يعادل رصيد العميل  بالدولار . 
بإفتراض أن هذا الكلام صحيح , فكيف يتم حل المسألة التالية : 
لنفترض أن 1 يورو = 1 دولار , وقمت أنا ببيع ال1 يورو مقابل 1 دولار على أمل إرتفاع الأخير , وبالفعل إرتفع الدولار ليصبح 1 دولار = 2 يورو , فقمت ببيع الدولار وشراء اليورو !!! 
الآن أصبحت أملك 2 يورو , ولكن كيف يتم إحتسابهم بالدولار ليضاف الربح لحسابي ؟؟؟ 
مع خالص شكري لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الفاضل سمير  
> أثمن لك مجهودك ,,, وعساك على القوة 
> عندي سؤال محيرني : كيف أبيع اليورو و أشتري الدولار وأنا رصيدي بالدولار ؟  
> قرأت في أحد المنتديات أن العميل في الحقيقة لديه أكثر من حساب لدى الشركة , فهو لديه حساب باليورو وحساب بالباوند و حساب بالفرنك وهكذا , وبطبيعة الحال هذا الحساب يعادل رصيد العميل  بالدولار . 
> بإفتراض أن هذا الكلام صحيح , فكيف يتم حل المسألة التالية : 
> لنفترض أن 1 يورو = 1 دولار , وقمت أنا ببيع ال1 يورو مقابل 1 دولار على أمل إرتفاع الأخير , وبالفعل إرتفع الدولار ليصبح 1 دولار = 2 يورو , فقمت ببيع الدولار وشراء اليورو !!! 
> الآن أصبحت أملك 2 يورو , ولكن كيف يتم إحتسابهم بالدولار ليضاف الربح لحسابي ؟؟؟ 
> مع خالص شكري لك

 
اخى الموضوع ابسط من كده 
انت لا تشترى بالدولارات التى فى حسابك لانك تتعامل بالمارجن لوكان حسابك بدون مارجن كان وضع تانى
لكن انت بتشترى اى عقود بقرض من البنك فالبنك هو الذى يدفع وليس انت
وانت بالمقابل تدفع للبروكر مارجن او تامين

----------


## متداول عربي صغير

لو سمحتم كيف احدد نقاط البايفت ؟ ولكم شكري

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحتم كيف احدد نقاط البايفت ؟ ولكم شكري

 البايفوت لها معادلات خاصة بها ولها مؤشر يحدث يوميا مرفق مع المشاركة

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ..
 الأخ / سمير صيام ..
 هل في حالة كسر الترند الصاعد فمعنى هذا أن السعر ارتد من مستوى مقاومة ؟
 و العكس صحيح .. في حالة اختراق الترند الهابط فهذا معناه أن السعر ارتد من مستوى دعم ؟
 حبذا شيء من التفصيل لو تكرمتم
 و شكرا على سعة الصدر و كرم الاجابة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ..
>  الأخ / سمير صيام ..
>  هل في حالة كسر الترند الصاعد فمعنى هذا أن السعر ارتد من مستوى مقاومة ؟
>  و العكس صحيح .. في حالة اختراق الترند الهابط فهذا معناه أن السعر ارتد من مستوى دعم ؟
>  حبذا شيء من التفصيل لو تكرمتم
>  و شكرا على سعة الصدر و كرم الاجابة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اكيد اى ارتداد بيكون من دعم او مقاومة

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

أخ سمير  ما هو الفرق بين التمبلت و المؤشر  ام أن التمبلت هو نفسه مؤشر

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
 بعد التحية ... 
 في العقود المصغرة ( الميني ) نجد الرمز k 
 الى جانب الرقم ، فما هو هذا الرمز ؟ و ما هي الكلمة المختصرة له ؟ 
 و شكرا ثم شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير  ما هو الفرق بين التمبلت و المؤشر  ام أن التمبلت هو نفسه مؤشر

 المؤشر بيكون عن معادلات رياضية يتم وضعه ومراقبته مع الاسعار
لكن التمبلت هو قالب بيتكون من عدة مؤشرات وبتعمله للتسهيل على نفسك بدل ما تضع المؤشرات كل مرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
>  بعد التحية ... 
>  في العقود المصغرة ( الميني ) نجد الرمز k 
>  الى جانب الرقم ، فما هو هذا الرمز ؟ و ما هي الكلمة المختصرة له ؟ 
>  و شكرا ثم شكرا

 k  هى اختصار للالف
يعنى 10000 دولار = 10k
100000 دولار = 100k

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

> المؤشر بيكون عن معادلات رياضية يتم وضعه ومراقبته مع الاسعار
> لكن التمبلت هو قالب بيتكون من عدة مؤشرات وبتعمله للتسهيل على نفسك بدل ما تضع المؤشرات كل مرة

 مشكور على الرد أخ سمير

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

أخ سمير ممكن سؤال عن الاكسبيرتات :  لم يغلق البرنامج بعد تفعيل الصفقات بواسطة الاكسبيرت هل يتم اغلاق الصفقات ام تستمر و عندما يعاود الاتصال هل يعود عمل الاكسبيرت كالطبيعي مع الصفقات المفتوحة 
واذا في مجال مجال موضوع عن تعليم المؤشرات  و ياريت لو يكون للأخ وضاح

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

أخ سمير موضوع عن صنع المؤشرات 
و موضوع عن مؤشر المومنتم المستخدم في استراتيجية السلاخف

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير ممكن سؤال عن الاكسبيرتات :  لم يغلق البرنامج بعد تفعيل الصفقات بواسطة الاكسبيرت هل يتم اغلاق الصفقات ام تستمر و عندما يعاود الاتصال هل يعود عمل الاكسبيرت كالطبيعي مع الصفقات المفتوحة 
> واذا في مجال مجال موضوع عن تعليم المؤشرات  و ياريت لو يكون للأخ وضاح

 اخى الكريم
الاكسبيرتات له قسم خاص فاسال هناك لانهم ادرى بما تسال عنه ولازم تقول اسم الاكسبيرت او تضعه فى المشاركة ليردوا عليك
وهناك ايضا موضوع مثبت لتعليم لغة البرمجة الخاصة بالمؤشرات والاكسبيرتات

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير موضوع عن صنع المؤشرات 
> و موضوع عن مؤشر المومنتم المستخدم في استراتيجية السلاخف

 كما فى الاجابة السابقة هناك موضوع مثبت لتعليم برمجة المؤشرات

----------


## متداول عربي صغير

كيف احدد نقاط البايفت ؟

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

> كما فى الاجابة السابقة هناك موضوع مثبت لتعليم برمجة المؤشرات

 مشكور على الرد

----------


## أبن الشيبة

مشكور اخي سمير على رابط موضوع النماذج عندي سؤال بعد اذنك 
عندي برنامج يحسب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة في حال السوق مفتوح 
من فين ابدا بوضع الهاي واللو وسعر الاقفال هل من اخر اغلاق شمعه 
وعلى اي فريم افضل وشكرا

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخوي سؤال ثاني يعطيك العافية بالنسبة لخطوط الفايبونشي الي تشكل دعوم ومقاومة هل استخدام طريقة  
عن طريق برنامج لحديد النقاط الدعم والمقاومة اضافة الى الفايبو مالافضل وهل نستخدمها مع بعض او لا 
وشكرا

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخ سير على الرد انا كنت سالتك عن كيفيه تشغيل الاكسبيريت وانت قلت انه انا لازم افعل خاصيه  allow kive trading   من خصائص الاكسبريت اجيبها من اين وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## ahmad - syria

اخواني الاعزاء انا سوري والي حاصل معاي اني دخت من شركات الوساطة 
الامريكية فيها ضمانات حلوة ومسموعياتها احلى بس للاسف لايقبلو عملاء سوريين
والقبرصية فيها نصب كتير 
والسويسرية غير مسجلة بالهيئات التنظيمية الجيدة
وانا عيز افتح حساب تجريبي طبعا في البداية بعدها حقيقي انشاء الله 
المبلغ يلي عايز افتح فيه حساب حد اقصى 500$
واهم الشي مصداقية الشركة وسمعتها وجودة برنامجها الالكتروني ودعمها الفني
عفوا على الاطالة 
ارجو من ذوي الخبرات المساعدة ولكو جزيل الشكر
وهذه امانة ارجو ان تكون النصيحة لوجه الله وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخي سمير على رابط موضوع النماذج عندي سؤال بعد اذنك 
> عندي برنامج يحسب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة في حال السوق مفتوح 
> من فين ابدا بوضع الهاي واللو وسعر الاقفال هل من اخر اغلاق شمعه 
> وعلى اي فريم افضل وشكرا

 الهاى واللو بيكون بعد انتهاء اليوم وبيكونوا من شمعة اليوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سؤال ثاني يعطيك العافية بالنسبة لخطوط الفايبونشي الي تشكل دعوم ومقاومة هل استخدام طريقة  
> عن طريق برنامج لحديد النقاط الدعم والمقاومة اضافة الى الفايبو مالافضل وهل نستخدمها مع بعض او لا 
> وشكرا

 اليدوى افضل لكن لم اجرب البرنامج عشان احكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخ سير على الرد انا كنت سالتك عن كيفيه تشغيل الاكسبيريت وانت قلت انه انا لازم افعل خاصيه  allow kive trading   من خصائص الاكسبريت اجيبها من اين وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تجيبها من الضغط مرتين على الاكسبيرت وتعلم عليها زى ما بتضغط على اى مؤشر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني الاعزاء انا سوري والي حاصل معاي اني دخت من شركات الوساطة 
> الامريكية فيها ضمانات حلوة ومسموعياتها احلى بس للاسف لايقبلو عملاء سوريين
> والقبرصية فيها نصب كتير 
> والسويسرية غير مسجلة بالهيئات التنظيمية الجيدة
> وانا عيز افتح حساب تجريبي طبعا في البداية بعدها حقيقي انشاء الله 
> المبلغ يلي عايز افتح فيه حساب حد اقصى 500$
> واهم الشي مصداقية الشركة وسمعتها وجودة برنامجها الالكتروني ودعمها الفني
> عفوا على الاطالة 
> ارجو من ذوي الخبرات المساعدة ولكو جزيل الشكر
> وهذه امانة ارجو ان تكون النصيحة لوجه الله وشكرا

 ان شاء الله الاخوة اللى يعرفوا شركات تنفع معاك يفيدوك وربك كريم

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي سمير مامعنى نو ديلنق ديسك ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير مامعنى نو ديلنق ديسك ؟

 يعنى اوامرك تتنفذ فى السوق مباشرة

----------


## غسان

اني لا اعرف الا اولبات بسيطة سوالي هو عندما اقوم بصفقه فلا اعرف اين اجد حسابي لاعرف كم بقى في حسابي بعد الصفقة اني استخدم trade meta trader  4  demo account :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اني لا اعرف الا اولبات بسيطة سوالي هو عندما اقوم بصفقه فلا اعرف اين اجد حسابي لاعرف كم بقى في حسابي  بعد الصفقة

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
واهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى
بالنسبة لما تفضلت به فلانك بحثت عن البرنامج وفتح الصفقات مع انه ده مرحلة اخرى فى التعليم وليس اول مراحله
لذلك انصحك بتعلم التحليل الفنى وارشيف المواضيع التعليمية مليئة به وبعدها تفكر نشوف برنامج التداول

----------


## شمعة التداول

انا ودي اتعلم الفوركس من البداية والاساسيات 
شنو تنصحوني اسوي ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا ودي اتعلم الفوركس من البداية والاساسيات 
> شنو تنصحوني اسوي ؟؟

 اهلا بيك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
يمكنك متابعة المواضيع الموجودة فى قسم ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية وتابع الاسئلة هنا ان شاء الله تفيدك

----------


## متداول عربي صغير

خطوط البايفت كيف احددها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> خطوط البايفت كيف احددها؟

 حدده بالمؤشر ده

----------


## suheirs

يا اخوان هل كل من يريد ان يدخل الفوركس عليه تعلم كل هذه الامور
انا لي شهر اقرا واقرا وكل يوم اجد صعوبة في الامور هذه تعلم الماكد والتشارت وغير ذلك لدرجة اني ضعت في بحر المصطلحات 
الا يوجد طريقة اسهل لدخول الفوركس 
حقيقة تمنيت كثيرا دخول هذا السوق ولكن من كثرة ما يوجد اشياء للتعلمها اصبت بالاحباط والياس 
انا اريد ان ادخل لاجني دخلا يكفيني لالتزامتي اليومية او الشهرية ولكن لا احب ان اتعلم مصطلحات كثيرة وصعبة  ومملة جدا
رجاءا اذا هناك طريقة اسهل دلوني عليها 
مع اني سالاقي انتقادات كثيرة ان كل من يريد ان يدخل الفوركس عليه ان يتعلم

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ سمير   ----  لو تكرمت ارجو ايضاح  هذة المميزات المكتوبة علي برنامج تداول اف اكس سول                -- التسييج مع استبعاد هامش الربح                                --  اوامر ايقاف وتحديد مختلفة للامر الواحد             --  الاغلاق والشراء والبيع                                           ----------------------------------------------                                                                    --  (   لك كل الشكر والتقدير    )

----------


## متداول عربي صغير

كيف احدد نقاط البايفت؟

----------


## الاسكندر

> اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى -  انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان   مهما كان   مهما كان   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

 اشكرك استاذي على الموضوع القيم و المفيد واسأل االله العلي القدير ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم.  عندي سؤال بسيط وارجو شرحه لي..  ما هو الفرق بين (( buy limit وبين buy stop) ما هو الفرق بين ( sell limit وبين sell stop)  وتقبلوا ودي وتحياتي لكم...

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اخوان هل كل من يريد ان يدخل الفوركس عليه تعلم كل هذه الامور
> انا لي شهر اقرا واقرا وكل يوم اجد صعوبة في الامور هذه تعلم الماكد والتشارت وغير ذلك لدرجة اني ضعت في بحر المصطلحات 
> الا يوجد طريقة اسهل لدخول الفوركس 
> حقيقة تمنيت كثيرا دخول هذا السوق ولكن من كثرة ما يوجد اشياء للتعلمها اصبت بالاحباط والياس 
> انا اريد ان ادخل لاجني دخلا يكفيني لالتزامتي اليومية او الشهرية ولكن لا احب ان اتعلم مصطلحات كثيرة وصعبة  ومملة جدا
> رجاءا اذا هناك طريقة اسهل دلوني عليها 
> مع اني سالاقي انتقادات كثيرة ان كل من يريد ان يدخل الفوركس عليه ان يتعلم

 اقولك على شئ مهم
تعلم عشان تتعلم وليس لجنى ربح وستجد انه هناك فرق

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير   ----  لو تكرمت ارجو ايضاح  هذة المميزات المكتوبة علي برنامج تداول اف اكس سول                -- التسييج مع استبعاد هامش الربح                                --  اوامر ايقاف وتحديد مختلفة للامر الواحد             --  الاغلاق والشراء والبيع                                           ----------------------------------------------                                                                    --  (   لك كل الشكر والتقدير    )

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
مش عارف التسييج مقصود بها ايه ممكن تكتبلى اسمها بالانجليزى
طبعا المقصود من المكتوب انه البرنامج فيه مميزات زى انك تضع عدة اهداف للامر الواحد وتقدر تشترى وتبيع واغلاق الصفقات (دول عادى لكن ممكن يقصدوا حاجة معينة )

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف احدد نقاط البايفت؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
رديت عليك اليوم فى هذه المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/832589-4043-post.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك استاذي على الموضوع القيم و المفيد واسأل االله العلي القدير ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم.  عندي سؤال بسيط وارجو شرحه لي..  ما هو الفرق بين (( buy limit وبين buy stop) ما هو الفرق بين ( sell limit وبين sell stop)  وتقبلوا ودي وتحياتي لكم...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
BUY LIMIT  مقصود بها الشراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى 
BUY STOP  مقصود بها الشراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى
SELL LIMIT  مقصود بها البيع بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى
SELL STOP  مقصود بها البيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

----------


## الاسكندر

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم   BUY LIMIT مقصود بها الشراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى  BUY STOP مقصود بها الشراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى SELL LIMIT مقصود بها البيع بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى SELL STOP مقصود بها البيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

 الاستاذ سمير صيام اشكرك على سرعة تجاوبك بارك الله فيك وجعل الله خدماتك في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## k.e.n

السلام عليكم كيف اتدرب على الشارتات الخاصه ب اف سوليوشن وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم كيف اتدرب على الشارتات الخاصه ب اف سوليوشن وشكرا

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36695.html

----------


## ashrafkh

السلام عليكم اخ سمير
كيف الطريقه حتى اشترك في موضوع من مواضيع المنتدى بحيث ازا صارت اي اضافه من صاحب الموضوع يصلني على الايميل  
مع الشكر الجزيل وانا عارف اني غلبتك بس شو اعمل ان بحبك بالله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير
> كيف الطريقه حتى اشترك في موضوع من مواضيع المنتدى بحيث ازا صارت اي اضافه من صاحب الموضوع يصلني على الايميل  
> مع الشكر الجزيل وانا عارف اني غلبتك بس شو اعمل ان بحبك بالله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
وانت بتكتب اى رد فى اى موضوع ستجد بالاسفل "نوع التبليغ" اختار منها " تبليغ فورى بالبريد الالكترونى "

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

السلام عليكم 
من بعد اذنكم انا عاوز اتعلم التحليل الكلاسيكى وهل هو كافى  للربح او هل يمكن الاعتماد عليه بنسبه كبيرة ارجوكم دلونى على رابط او كتاب اقدر  اتعلم منه 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> من بعد اذنكم انا عاوز اتعلم التحليل الكلاسيكى وهل هو كافى  للربح او هل يمكن الاعتماد عليه بنسبه كبيرة ارجوكم دلونى على رابط او كتاب اقدر  اتعلم منه 
> جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
التحليل الكلاسيكى ان اتقنته سيكون كافى ان شاء الله وعندك قسم ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية ملئ بمثل هذه المواضيع

----------


## k.e.n

السلام عليكم لي صديق كان لايعلم شىء عن الفوريكس ومن خلالي عرفه وعرف منتداكم الرائع المهم عنده سؤال غريب جدا والمشكله شرحت الجواب له الف مره لكن مصمم يقراءه من خلال منتداكم فدخيل الله عليكم جاوبوه خليني اخلص السؤال عن ازواج العملات كيف اذا اشترى عمله يعني اشترى اخرى وشو العمله الرئيسيه فيهم اللي تتاثر بالسعر الرجاء الشرح بالامثله والف شكرررررررررررر

----------


## abubaker4u

سؤالي هو هل يمكن الاعتماد في التحليل على طريقة الشموع اليابانيه فقط؟
ما هو افضل زوج عملات للمبتدئين؟
افضل فريم؟ 
معليش طولت الاسئله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم لي صديق كان لايعلم شىء عن الفوريكس ومن خلالي عرفه وعرف منتداكم الرائع المهم عنده سؤال غريب جدا والمشكله شرحت الجواب له الف مره لكن مصمم يقراءه من خلال منتداكم فدخيل الله عليكم جاوبوه خليني اخلص السؤال عن ازواج العملات كيف اذا اشترى عمله يعني اشترى اخرى وشو العمله الرئيسيه فيهم اللي تتاثر بالسعر الرجاء الشرح بالامثله والف شكرررررررررررر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
راجع الكتاب المرفق وان شاء الله ستستفيد منه

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤالي هو هل يمكن الاعتماد في التحليل على طريقة الشموع اليابانيه فقط؟
> ما هو افضل زوج عملات للمبتدئين؟
> افضل فريم؟ 
> معليش طولت الاسئله

 فى ناس تستخدم الشموع فقط مع مستويات الدعم والمقاومة وطبعا كل ماكان الفريم اكبر يكون افضل 
افضل زوج للمبتدئين هو اليورو دولار وافضل فريم هو ما يناسب طريقتك فى العمل

----------


## abubaker4u

شكرا على المساعدة

----------


## FastFuture

السلام عليكم - أريد سؤال بخصوص الأوبشن . هل يوجد أوبشن على النفط و الذهب ؟

----------


## k.e.n

والله الف شكر لعيونك يا استاذ سميرررررررررررررر الحمدلله ريحت بالي الله يريح بالك

----------


## taitoon

السلام عليكم
السؤال : إذا أعلنت الشركة إفلاسها كيف يتم استرجاع الأموال مع العلم أن الشركة بعيدة

----------


## taitoon

استاذنا العزيز 
نحن مجموعة أرسلنا أموالنا إلى شركة تريدكس السويسرية وقد أعلنت إفلاسه من سنة .. ونحن نننتظر أسترجاع أموالنا ولا نعرف الطريق لاسترجاعها بحكم البعد فما هو السبيل .. وكيف كانت تجارب السابقين 
أفيدونا يرحمكم الله 
أخوكم : المكسر ألما ً

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم - أريد سؤال بخصوص الأوبشن . هل يوجد أوبشن على النفط و الذهب ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا اعلم بصراحة الاجابة لكن هعرف وارد عليك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> السؤال : إذا أعلنت الشركة إفلاسها كيف يتم استرجاع الأموال مع العلم أن الشركة بعيدة

  

> استاذنا العزيز 
> نحن مجموعة أرسلنا أموالنا إلى شركة تريدكس السويسرية وقد أعلنت إفلاسه من سنة .. ونحن نننتظر أسترجاع أموالنا ولا نعرف الطريق لاسترجاعها بحكم البعد فما هو السبيل .. وكيف كانت تجارب السابقين 
> أفيدونا يرحمكم الله 
> أخوكم : المكسر ألما ً

 وعليكم السلام 
حسب القانون هناك فصل بين اموال المودعين وبين اموال الشركة ده فى امريكا
اما الشركات السويسرية فلا اعلم بصراحة ماذا الية العمل فى هذه الحالات

----------


## taitoon

الشركة سويسرية وهي تتداول في سويسرا ولها فرع في أمريكا ، أموالنا موجودة في بوستن ( أمريكا ) هكذا أخبرنا ومن أموالهم في أمريكا سيتم توزيعها من هناك .. لكن المشكلة كيف نتابع وإلى من نشتكي ؟ نعم ما زالت الرسائل تصلنا على البريد الإلكتروني بـ أين وصل الموضوع وماذا حدث .. ولكننا غير مطمئنين لعدم بهذه التجربة المرة . 
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لنا ..  
المكسر ألما ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشركة سويسرية وهي تتداول في سويسرا ولها فرع في أمريكا ، أموالنا موجودة في بوستن ( أمريكا ) هكذا أخبرنا ومن أموالهم في أمريكا سيتم توزيعها من هناك .. لكن المشكلة كيف نتابع وإلى من نشتكي ؟ نعم ما زالت الرسائل تصلنا على البريد الإلكتروني بـ أين وصل الموضوع وماذا حدث .. ولكننا غير مطمئنين لعدم بهذه التجربة المرة . 
> أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لنا ..  
> المكسر ألما ..

 المهم قالولكم انهم هيوزعوا الفلوس وانها هيردوها

----------


## taitoon

كلامك أدخل فينا التفاؤل والأمل .. 
نعم .. قالوا لنا سيتم توزيعها بعد الجرد والتأكيد من جميع الحسابات لكل مستثمر منا .. وقد وعدونا في نهاية الصيف أو بداية السنة الجديدة  
أشكرك يا أستاذ القلب الكبير ،أستاذ الدايفرجينس .. مع الترند طبعا

----------


## Qadri

الاستاذ سمير صيام  
السلام عليكم وكل عام وحضرتك بخير 
انا عملت حساب تجريبى ونزلت installer الخاص ببيرنامج fxsol ولكنه عجز بعد ذلك عن تحميل البرنامج واعطى رسالة error 
ارجو المساعدة ولك الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير صيام  
> السلام عليكم وكل عام وحضرتك بخير 
> انا عملت حساب تجريبى ونزلت installer الخاص ببيرنامج fxsol ولكنه عجز بعد ذلك عن تحميل البرنامج واعطى رسالة error 
> ارجو المساعدة ولك الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بتنزيل برنامج الاتى من ميكروسوفت Download details: .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86)

----------


## Qadri

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> عليك بتنزيل برنامج الاتى من ميكروسوفت Download details: .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86)

 هوا متسطب اصلا عندى .... عشان الميتاستوك فهو ضرورى لتشغيله

----------


## سمير صيام

> هوا متسطب اصلا عندى .... عشان الميتاستوك فهو ضرورى لتشغيله

 طيب ممكن تحط رسالة الخطأ عشان نشوفها

----------


## Qadri

> طيب ممكن تحط رسالة الخطأ عشان نشوفها

 An error occurred while downloading a required file. You may retry downloading the file or cancel the setup.

----------


## سمير صيام

> An error occurred while downloading a required file. You may retry downloading the file or cancel the setup.

 دى رسالة خطا فى تنزيل البرنامج وليس فى البرنامج نفسه
حاول تنزله مرة اخرى وان شاء الله هينزل معاك

----------


## taitoon

1- ما رأي الأستاذ سمير في نقطة الدخول وهل محل الاستوب صحيح ? وهل الهدف بعيد ? .. علما بأن هناك دايفر جينس وأنت قلت وقت الدخول يكون بعد شمعة الانعاس أو الكسر .. هل رسمي صحيح ؟  2- أيهما أقوى في نطرك الشمعة أو الكسر .. أيهما تؤيد  :016:  ؟؟ taitoon

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم   
اخي سمير هل يمكن تحويل الاموال الى فكسول عن طريق ماستر كارد علما ان الماستر كارد بحساب خاص لدى بالبنك الاهلي السعودي ولدي حساب اخر جاري في بنك سامبا الذي سوف يكون مرتبط بشركة فكسول هل هذا مسموح التحويل من حساب مختلف علما انها جميعها بأسمي ؟ 
والسؤال ألأخر هل يمكن التحويل من الماستر حتى لو لم تكن البطاقة بأسمي ؟ 
أخيراً طريق الايداع بالماستر كيف تتم هل عن طريق الموقع والدفع مباشرة ام هناك طريقة وشكرا لك

----------


## m_almoghrabi2000

أخ سمير ممكن موضوع بسيط عن الدايفرجس 
شو هو مؤشر ولا شو علشان مش ملاقي ولا موضوع بوضح شو هو

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير ممكن موضوع بسيط عن الدايفرجس 
> شو هو مؤشر ولا شو علشان مش ملاقي ولا موضوع بوضح شو هو

 ارجع للموضوع ده قد يفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> 1- ما رأي الأستاذ سمير في نقطة الدخول وهل محل الاستوب صحيح ? وهل الهدف بعيد ? .. علما بأن هناك دايفر جينس وأنت قلت وقت الدخول يكون بعد شمعة الانعاس أو الكسر .. هل رسمي صحيح ؟  2- أيهما أقوى في نطرك الشمعة أو الكسر .. أيهما تؤيد  ؟؟ taitoon

  اخى الكريم هذا الموضوع للاسئلة العامة وليس لمناقشة اى طريقة من الطرق
فيمكنك المتابعة فى موضوع الدايفرجنس
عموما الرسم صحيح ان شاء الله 
الكسر اقوى بالنسبة لى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   
> اخي سمير هل يمكن تحويل الاموال الى فكسول عن طريق ماستر كارد علما ان الماستر كارد بحساب خاص لدى بالبنك الاهلي السعودي ولدي حساب اخر جاري في بنك سامبا الذي سوف يكون مرتبط بشركة فكسول هل هذا مسموح التحويل من حساب مختلف علما انها جميعها بأسمي ؟ 
> والسؤال ألأخر هل يمكن التحويل من الماستر حتى لو لم تكن البطاقة بأسمي ؟ 
> أخيراً طريق الايداع بالماستر كيف تتم هل عن طريق الموقع والدفع مباشرة ام هناك طريقة وشكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التحويل يكون باسمك وليس باسم اخرين
وباى من البطاقتين مادام باسمك ويكون عن طريق هذا الرابط https://online.fxsol.com/Deposits/

----------


## ashrafkh

السلام عليمك اخ سمير 
كيف يمكن ضبط ساعة المنتدى نفس الساعه الكمبيوتر عندي

----------


## taitoon

أستاذنا الغالي .. لقد تدربت كثيرا على حساب الديمو ولكن تساورني أسئلة منذ زمن طويل . ياترى.. كم يودع المبتدئ في بادي الأمر ؟ ، ما هو المبلغ المقترح يا أستاذ ؟ وما هي نسبة المتاجرة في البداية ؟  والسؤال الأهم .. أي من الشركات المضمونة أو قل المعروفة المشهورة التي يمكن المتاجرة فيها ؟ أعرف شركة fxcm ولكن لا تعجبني منصتهم ( لأني أعرف جيدا منصات ميتاتريدر ) أرجو يا أستاذ أن يكون صدرك واسعا للإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة  أخوك taitoon

----------


## k.e.n

السلام عليكم اخ سمير لليوم وانا احاول ان افتح الكتاب او الملف المرفق ولكن في مشكله فاتمنى الرد طبعا السؤال كان عن ازواج العملات والف شكر

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحت انا عاوز اسال سوال عن الشركات انا بتعامل مع فكسول لو مثلا وضعت امر شراء قبل اغلاق السوق وهو كان امر معلق بعد 50 نقطه مثلا ولم يصل السعر قبل اغلاق السوق لهذه النقطه وفتح على جاب الاسبوع الجيد والجاب دا كان فاتح اعلى من السعر اللى انا محدده هيشترى لى على ثمن الفتح للجاب ام هيشترى لى على الثمن بتاعى وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....كيف حالك أخى الحبيب سمير......؟؟ إيه توقعاتك بالنسبة للجاب الأسبوعى لكل من الكيبل والمجنون....؟؟ هل لأعلى ، لأسفل ، أم ليس هناك جاب....؟؟ طبعا العلم عند الله ولكنى أسأل من واقع خبرتك....وتقبل تحياتى على اخلاصك فى الرد على التساؤلات....

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليمك اخ سمير 
> كيف يمكن ضبط ساعة المنتدى نفس الساعه الكمبيوتر عندي

 وعليكم السلام
الضبط من لوحة تحكمك فى ملفك الشخصى بالمنتدى تضغط على مكتبى وعلى تعديل الخيارات وتختار التوقيت حسب بلدك
اضغط هنا مباشرة للدخول عليها https://forum.arabictrader.com/profi...do=editoptions

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذنا الغالي .. لقد تدربت كثيرا على حساب الديمو ولكن تساورني أسئلة منذ زمن طويل . ياترى.. كم يودع المبتدئ في بادي الأمر ؟ ، ما هو المبلغ المقترح يا أستاذ ؟ وما هي نسبة المتاجرة في البداية ؟   المبلغ المقترح حسب امكانياتك الشخصية واقله هو مبلغ 250 دولار   والسؤال الأهم .. أي من الشركات المضمونة أو قل المعروفة المشهورة التي يمكن المتاجرة فيها ؟ أعرف شركة fxcm ولكن لا تعجبني منصتهم ( لأني أعرف جيدا 
> منصات ميتاتريدر )  يمكنك تجربة افكسول 
> عموما لا تحكم الموضوع بالمنصة فاغلبنا لا نحب منصة افكسول وبرغم ذلك هى من افضل الشركات وتحليلنا بيكون على ال تريد وبنفذنا طلبنا فقط على منصة التداول  أرجو يا أستاذ أن يكون صدرك واسعا للإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة  أخوك taitoon

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير لليوم وانا احاول ان افتح الكتاب او الملف المرفق ولكن في مشكله فاتمنى الرد طبعا السؤال كان عن ازواج العملات والف شكر

 وعليكم السلام 
الكتاب مضغوط بالوينرار 
العملة الرئيسية هى العملة الاولى يعنى مثلا usdchf  هنا الدولار اولا فيكون هو العملة الرئيسية والسعر الموجود على الشاشة يكون هو سعرها بالنسبة للعملة الاخرى
فى حالة الشراء بيكون شراء دولار وبيع فرنك
فى حالة البيع بيكون شراء فرنك وبيع دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحت انا عاوز اسال سوال عن الشركات انا بتعامل مع فكسول لو مثلا وضعت امر شراء قبل اغلاق السوق وهو كان امر معلق بعد 50 نقطه مثلا ولم يصل السعر قبل اغلاق السوق لهذه النقطه وفتح على جاب الاسبوع الجيد والجاب دا كان فاتح اعلى من السعر اللى انا محدده هيشترى لى على ثمن الفتح للجاب ام هيشترى لى على الثمن بتاعى وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فى حالة المكتوبة لن يتفعل الامر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....كيف حالك أخى الحبيب سمير......؟؟ إيه توقعاتك بالنسبة للجاب الأسبوعى لكل من الكيبل والمجنون....؟؟ هل لأعلى ، لأسفل ، أم ليس هناك جاب....؟؟ طبعا العلم عند الله ولكنى أسأل من واقع خبرتك....وتقبل تحياتى على اخلاصك فى الرد على التساؤلات....

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموضوع يندرج تحت بند التوقع 
والتوقع قد يصيب وقد بخطأ 
وللبعد عن هذه الامور الافضل عدم ترك صفقات مفتوحة اثناء الاجازة

----------


## ahmedfouad

شكرا على ردك السابق....سؤال على السريع....إيه سبب السبايك اللى حصل فى اليورو كندى على شارت الساعة قبل إغلاق السوق هذا الأسبوع ...؟؟!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على ردك السابق....سؤال على السريع....إيه سبب السبايك اللى حصل فى اليورو كندى على شارت الساعة قبل إغلاق السوق هذا الأسبوع ...؟؟!!

 ده حساب ديمو والاخطاء واردة ومش موجودة فى باقى الشركات

----------


## ashrafkh

> تم الاجابة اعلاه

 انت حكيت انك بتحللوا على التريدر يعني بتحللوا الشارت في منصه ثانيه لشركه ثانبه  بتستعمل الميتا ترادر وتنفيذ العمليات بكون على منصة fxcm ???

----------


## احمد العنانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن استاذ سمير  اذا تكرمت تقوللى راى حضرتك فى الاسترالى  ين وعند اى مستوى سينتهى هذا التصحيح           شكرا جذيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انت حكيت انك بتحللوا على التريدر يعني بتحللوا الشارت في منصه ثانيه لشركه ثانبه  بتستعمل الميتا ترادر وتنفيذ العمليات بكون على منصة fxcm ???

 ايوه لانه التحليل بالنسبة لنا اسهل على برنامج ال تريد وده اللى بيعمله اغلب الاعضاء

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن استاذ سمير  اذا تكرمت تقوللى راى حضرتك فى الاسترالى  ين وعند اى مستوى سينتهى هذا التصحيح           شكرا جذيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا شمعة الدايلى قوية وتم كسر ترند هابط مع وجود دايفرجنس ايجابى واعتقد انه هيكون هناك تصحيح الى 61 فايبو عند 95.68 غالبا
ده طبعا فى حالة افتتاح الاسبوع كان عادى بدون جابات 
حيث ان الاساسى هو اللى فعال حاليا

----------


## ashrafkh

> ايوه لانه التحليل بالنسبة لنا اسهل على برنامج ال تريد وده اللى بيعمله اغلب الاعضاء

 طبعا هيك رح ايكون اختلاف في الا سعار بين الشركتين  ولو كان بسيط  كمان رح تختلف شمعة اليوم بانسبه ل افتتاحها و اغلاقه صح؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا هيك رح ايكون اختلاف في الا سعار بين الشركتين  ولو كان بسيط  كمان رح تختلف شمعة اليوم بانسبه ل افتتاحها و اغلاقه صح؟؟؟؟

 اختلافات بسيطة غير مؤثرة

----------


## ashrafkh

مشكوووووووووور يا اخ سمير

----------


## احمد العنانى

شكرا على سرعة الرد من حضرتك  جذاك الله خيرا ولنا لقاء قريبا باءذن الله انا عارف انت بتقعد فين وهجيللك

----------


## Qadri

استاذ سمير 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا بتاع المشاكل بتاع كل ليلة ... هههه .... بعد ما  سطبت برنامج FX AccuCharts  وبعد ما تسلمت اليوزر نيم والباسوورد بعطى رسالة بانهما خطا يعنى الباسوورد واليوزرنيم خطأ !! ارجو المساعدة  
شكرا لك وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لمشاكلى الكتيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على سرعة الرد من حضرتك  جذاك الله خيرا ولنا لقاء قريبا باءذن الله انا عارف انت بتقعد فين وهجيللك

 اهلا بيك دائما وان شاء الله نشوفك فى المكان اللى بتقول بقعد فيه  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا بتاع المشاكل بتاع كل ليلة ... هههه .... بعد ما  سطبت برنامج FX AccuCharts  وبعد ما تسلمت اليوزر نيم والباسوورد بعطى رسالة بانهما خطا يعنى الباسوورد واليوزرنيم خطأ !! ارجو المساعدة  
> شكرا لك وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لمشاكلى الكتيرة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا هل بيانات الدخول كتبتها مضبوط اثناء دخول برنامج التداول وتم الدخول ام لا 
خلى بالك برنامج التداول مش الشارت

----------


## Qadri

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا هل بيانات الدخول كتبتها مضبوط اثناء دخول برنامج التداول وتم الدخول ام لا 
> خلى بالك برنامج التداول مش الشارت

 انا واخدها كوبى وبيست يعنى مفيش فرصة لاى خطأ

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا واخدها كوبى وبيست يعنى مفيش فرصة لاى خطأ

 مجاوبتنيش هل بتدخل برنامج التداول بنفس البيانات بدون مشكلة لو كان نعم ادخل على برنامج الشارتات بدون كوبى وبست

----------


## VANDAMME

سلام عليكم 
اريد معرفه شي واحد هل هناك اشخاص وثقات يديرون محافظ ارجوا الرد ولكم نتي جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم 
> اريد معرفه شي واحد هل هناك اشخاص وثقات يديرون محافظ ارجوا الرد ولكم نتي جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم لن تجد طلبك هنا وستجد مئات الرسائل تقولك انا بعمل واسوى وشخصيا اقولك لا تثق فى اى شخص تعلم ودير بنفسك افضل

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم اخي سمير صيام الله يطول بعمرك أنا اوقات ادخل على السوق لعمل باك تيست في الفترات 
الأسيوية فقط كيف لي أن اعرف مكان شموع جميع الفترات الأسيوية خلال الشهر الثامن مثلاً هل يوجد  
طريقة لمعرفة هذي الامور ببساطة وتكون موضحة في الشارت  
اخي العزيز وشكراً لك

----------


## ahmedfouad

شكرا لك أخى العزيز سمير على ردودك.... على أى أساس يتم تحديد الجاب فى بداية الأسبوع...أقصد الجاب الفعلى وليس التوقعات؟؟ هل له أصول فنية معينة فى تحديده...يعنى مثلا متوسطات أسعار إفتتاح وإغلاق الأسبوع السابق...أم هى حادى بادى...هوب فوق...أو هوب تحت..أو مافيش....؟؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله......

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير صيام الله يطول بعمرك أنا اوقات ادخل على السوق لعمل باك تيست في الفترات 
> الأسيوية فقط كيف لي أن اعرف مكان شموع جميع الفترات الأسيوية خلال الشهر الثامن مثلاً هل يوجد  
> طريقة لمعرفة هذي الامور ببساطة وتكون موضحة في الشارت  
> اخي العزيز وشكراً لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لمعرفة التوقيت مافيش غير بمعرفة اوقات اسيا بالشارت نفسه عن طريق الساعة واعتقد انه فى مؤشر بيظهر الفترات الاسيوية والاوروبية والامريكية

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك أخى العزيز سمير على ردودك.... على أى أساس يتم تحديد الجاب فى بداية الأسبوع...أقصد الجاب الفعلى وليس التوقعات؟؟ هل له أصول فنية معينة فى تحديده...يعنى مثلا متوسطات أسعار إفتتاح وإغلاق الأسبوع السابق...أم هى حادى بادى...هوب فوق...أو هوب تحت..أو مافيش....؟؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله......

 لا يوجد سبب فنى لاى جاب الا اذا كانت اخبار اثناء اجازة السوق او كانت هناك قوة فى الحركة قبل الاغلاق مباشرة

----------


## mr pirate

طيب لما يكون السعر صاعد و تقابله مقاومة , امتى بقى نقول ان السعر اخترق المقاومة دى ؟؟
يعنى لو هاى الشمعة تجاوز المقاومة يبقى كدة السعر اخترقها و لا لازم الشمعة تغلق فوق المقاومة ؟؟
و كمان هل فى عدد معين من النقاط لتأكيد الاختراق و لا الختراق بيتحسب حتى لو بنقطة واحدة ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب لما يكون السعر صاعد و تقابله مقاومة , امتى بقى نقول ان السعر اخترق المقاومة دى ؟؟
> يعنى لو هاى الشمعة تجاوز المقاومة يبقى كدة السعر اخترقها و لا لازم الشمعة تغلق فوق المقاومة ؟؟
> و كمان هل فى عدد معين من النقاط لتأكيد الاختراق و لا الختراق بيتحسب حتى لو بنقطة واحدة ؟؟

 اختراق المقاومة بيكون باغلاق شمعة الاختراق فوق المقاومة 
طبعا الاختراق بعدد لايقل عن 10-15 نقطة عشان نقول انه اخترق لكن الفيصل انه يقدر يحافظ على الاختراق ولايهبط تحتها

----------


## mohamedzidan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخي الكريم سمير صيام ان شاء الله تكون باحسن حال واتم صحه 
عاوز اخد راي حضرتك في حاجه  
بعد دراستي اخي الكريم لسوق الفوركس والتعلم بعد مبادئه وجد ان هذا السوق العملاق له اساس  
ومبداء رئيسي  
وهو التراند  
اذا فهذا السوق يتلخص في 4 كلمات  
بيع --- في تراند هابط 
اشتري --- في تراند صاعد  
اعتقد لو قدرنا نحدد التراند من بدايه وقدرنا نفتح الصفقه مع بداية التراند الصحيح ( بداية الموجه )  
وضعنا استوب لوز مناسب واشتغلنا بـ ترلنج استوب  
ان شاء الله الصفقه هتكون رابحه بنسبة اكثر من 98 %   بشرط تحديد التراند بشكل صحيح  
وايضا ممكن نستخدم خطوط الفيبوناتشي والدعم والمقاومه كهداف   
فهل ما اكتشفته هذا اخي الكريم صحيح ( بمعني اخر ما توصلت اليه وفهمته )  
فما رايك اخي الكريم في الامر ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اخي الكريم سمير صيام ان شاء الله تكون باحسن حال واتم صحه 
> عاوز اخد راي حضرتك في حاجه  
> بعد دراستي اخي الكريم لسوق الفوركس والتعلم بعد مبادئه وجد ان هذا السوق العملاق له اساس  
> ومبداء رئيسي  
> وهو التراند  
> اذا فهذا السوق يتلخص في 4 كلمات  
> بيع --- في تراند هابط 
> اشتري --- في تراند صاعد  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كلامك صحيح لكن المضووع ليس بالسهولة دى
احيانا تدخل مع الترند وتخسر لانه بيطلع تصحيح وممكن يكون تصحيح كبير
ولتحديد الترند يكون على الدايلى 
فهل الحساب سيتحمل معاكسة السعر مثلا 300-400 نقطة
لو كان الحساب كبير وعرفت تحدد الترند ويتحمل الحساب فلا مانع فى ذلك

----------


## mohamedzidan

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  كلامك صحيح لكن المضووع ليس بالسهولة دى احيانا تدخل مع الترند وتخسر لانه بيطلع تصحيح وممكن يكون تصحيح كبير ولتحديد الترند يكون على الدايلى  فهل الحساب سيتحمل معاكسة السعر مثلا 300-400 نقطة لو كان الحساب كبير وعرفت تحدد الترند ويتحمل الحساب فلا مانع فى ذلك

  
شكرا لحضرتك اخي الكريم سمير صيام ولكن في حالة تحديد الترند بشكل صحيح اي من بدايته ( بداية الموجه ) اذا انا في الاتجاه الصحيح 
مع استخدام استوب مناسب وكذلك ترلنج بوينت

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لحضرتك اخي الكريم سمير صيام ولكن في حالة تحديد الترند بشكل صحيح اي من بدايته ( بداية الموجه ) اذا انا في الاتجاه الصحيح 
> مع استخدام استوب مناسب وكذلك ترلنج بوينت

 نعم ياباشا

----------


## hazimal

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف شيء وهو بدايه الخيط الذي يوصلني الى الاحتراف 
اريد ان اتعلم فوركس واصبح تاجر لا اريد المليون ولا حاجه اريد 
راتب شهري فقط لا غير واريد ان ابداء التعلم في هذا المنتدى رجاء
اعطوني  طريقه    :Drive1:  البدايه والله يهديكم ويرحم والديكم 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد ان اعرف شيء وهو بدايه الخيط الذي يوصلني الى الاحتراف 
> اريد ان اتعلم فوركس واصبح تاجر لا اريد المليون ولا حاجه اريد 
> راتب شهري فقط لا غير واريد ان ابداء التعلم في هذا المنتدى رجاء
> اعطوني  طريقه    البدايه والله يهديكم ويرحم والديكم 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بدياة اقرا هذا الكتاب فى الرابط ادناه وان شاء الله هيفيدك وبعدها اقرا المواضيع التعليمية الموجودة فى ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية حتى يكون عندك فكرة كاملة ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم  
بعد إذنك يا أستاذ سمير بالنسبة لنقاط البايفوت الخاصة ببرنامج الرسم البيانى لفكسول وهى موجودة فى البار أعلى الشارت إيه معنى المستويات  ,M,R , S ,PP والأرقام الخاصة بيها؟ وإزاى أقدر أستخدمها فى معرفة الأهداف؟ وإيه نقاط القوة والضعف فيها؟ وهى على الرسم بتاخد الجنب اليمين بيقى ليها لونين ؟ إيه معناهم؟

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا لم افهم قصدك فى المشاركه 4093 وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## hazimal

شكرا لك سوف اقراء الكتاب والمواضيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> بعد إذنك يا أستاذ سمير بالنسبة لنقاط البايفوت الخاصة ببرنامج الرسم البيانى لفكسول وهى موجودة فى البار أعلى الشارت إيه معنى المستويات  ,M,R , S ,PP والأرقام الخاصة بيها؟ وإزاى أقدر أستخدمها فى معرفة الأهداف؟ وإيه نقاط القوة والضعف فيها؟ وهى على الرسم بتاخد الجنب اليمين بيقى ليها لونين ؟ إيه معناهم؟

 وعليكم السلام
انا لم استخدم مؤشرا تبرنامج افكسول لكنها غالبا ستكون الاتى
 PP  = PIVOT POINT  البايفوت اليومى
R  = RESISTANCE  (مقاومة)
S = SUPPORT  (دعم)
M = MIDDLE (دعم او مقاومة بينية)  
تقدر تستخدمهم كدعم ومقاومة رقمية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا لم افهم قصدك فى المشاركه 4093 وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المقصود فى سؤالك هى شركة افكسول وانا اكدت لك المعلومة عليها

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته معنى ذلك اخ سمير انه فى هذه الحاله لن يتم فتح الصفقه فى فكسول 
وسوال اخر لو سمحت قبل الهوجه النزوليه بتاعت الشهر اللى فات دا كان فى اخ كريم ذاكر فى موضوع بصراحه مش عارف هو فين قال انه هيبع باهداف تبلغ 1000 نقطه وطبعا تحقق الاهداف والسوق نزل اكتر من كدا وكان قال السبب فى دا انه الاسعار فى السوق غير متزنه فممكن اعرف ايه المقصود بكدا وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحت اخ سمير سوال اخر انا كنت قريت فى موضوع هنا فى نفس القسم دا انه فى غرفه لليالتوك عن المنتدى انا نزلت البرنامج لكن مش عارف اعتر فى الغرفه دى فلو ممكن تعرفنى يبقى كتر خيرك سلاموز والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحت اخ سمير سوال اخر انا كنت قريت فى موضوع هنا فى نفس القسم دا انه فى غرفه لليالتوك عن المنتدى انا نزلت البرنامج لكن مش عارف اعتر فى الغرفه دى فلو ممكن تعرفنى يبقى كتر خيرك سلاموز والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا يوجد غرفة للبالتوك خاصة بالمتداول العربى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته معنى ذلك اخ سمير انه فى هذه الحاله لن يتم فتح الصفقه فى فكسول 
> وسوال اخر لو سمحت قبل الهوجه النزوليه بتاعت الشهر اللى فات دا كان فى اخ كريم ذاكر فى موضوع بصراحه مش عارف هو فين قال انه هيبع باهداف تبلغ 1000 نقطه وطبعا تحقق الاهداف والسوق نزل اكتر من كدا وكان قال السبب فى دا انه الاسعار فى السوق غير متزنه فممكن اعرف ايه المقصود بكدا وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لسؤالك انا بصراحة مش فاهمه ياريت توضحه اكتر
لو تقصد كلمة الاخ صاحب الالف نقطة ان الاسعار غير متزنة يمكن قصده ان السوق وحركته غير واضحة والله اعلم بمقصده

----------


## ahmadktab

الأخ سمير تحيه طيبه وبعد
ارجو ان تفيدني بما يحدث معي على برنامج الديمو حيث اقوم بوضع sell entery orderتحت السعر الحالي لأي عمله حيث يظهر خط واذا قمت بسحب هذا الخط بواسطة الماوس  الى نقطه اعلى من  السعر الحالي مثلا بمقدار 10 نقاط  فإن البرنامج يأخذ الأمر  من السعر الجديد ويضيف ربح بمقدار الفارق مابين خط السعر الموضوع والسعر الحقيقي هل هذه الطريقه بتزبط على الحساب الحقيقي افيدني بسرعه ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير تحيه طيبه وبعد
> ارجو ان تفيدني بما يحدث معي على برنامج الديمو حيث اقوم بوضع sell entery orderتحت السعر الحالي لأي عمله حيث يظهر خط واذا قمت بسحب هذا الخط بواسطة الماوس  الى نقطه اعلى من  السعر الحالي مثلا بمقدار 10 نقاط  فإن البرنامج يأخذ الأمر  من السعر الجديد ويضيف ربح بمقدار الفارق مابين خط السعر الموضوع والسعر الحقيقي هل هذه الطريقه بتزبط على الحساب الحقيقي افيدني بسرعه ولك جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بيك 
مادام الامر بيتنفذ على الديمو يبقى على الحقيقى كمان

----------


## abdrehman

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية قبل لا استفسر عن الاشياء .. ودي اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا الصرح الراسخ منتديات المتداول العربي .. والذي يشهد الله عزوجل بأننا استفدنا منه كثيرا .. واشكر ايضا عباقرة السوق الموجودين في المنتدى اللذين لا يبخلون على اخوانهم المبتدئين بالمساعدة ..
هناك مجموعة استفسارات بسيطة اود ان اجد لها اجابة .. وربما هناك من سأل قبلي عنها .. ولكن رجاء لو توفرون علي عناء البحث وتحطون لي الروابط للاشياء المجاب عنها سابقا .. والاشياء الثانية تساعدوني عليها ...
الاستفسارات هي :
1- طريقة حساب النقطة في شركة fxsol علما أن رأس مالي هو 250 دولار
2- كثيرا ما قرأت في منتديات ومواقع متخصصة في الفوركس عن ( عدم المخاطرة بأكثر من 10 % من راس المال ) .. سؤالي هو : هل معنى ذلك انه ناخذ من رأس المال عشره ونتاجر به .. ام اننا نجعل جميع الصفقات التي ندخل بها وقف الاستوبات لها لا يأخذ أكثر من 10% من راس المال .. ?
3- ماهي خاصية الهيدج وكيف نستخدمها ?
4- ما هو التعزيز وكيف يتم ?
5- أغلب نصائح الخبراء تقول بأن لا أعتمد على التوصيات .. بل علي أن أعتمد على نفسي وأتعلم استراتيجية معينة وأتقنها .. فهل يا ترا توجد في منتدانا استراتيجية حلوة وخفيفة وتكسب 50 نقطة في اليوم .. لا أكثر 
حاليا هذي هي الاشكالات في رأسي .. وان شاء الله لا جا جديد نبلغكم .. ان شاء الله تتحملون ثقلي عليكم .. بس يا ليت تفهموني والجهل مو عيب .. وبعدين يا اخوان الاسئلة احس انها واايد شوية عليكم .. فكل واحد يخطف علي يشوف أكثر سؤال هو فاهمنه صح ويجاوب عليه ويخلي الباقي لغيره من الاخوان ان شاء الله .. او على الاقل يحط لي الرابط ..
وسلامتكم .. 
( يا جماعة انا حبيت انزل استفساراتي في موضوع منفصل .. بس الظاهر انه الادارة منعت الاعضاء الجدد من ذلك .. يا حليلهم .. شكله علشان لا يسوون دوشة ..)

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> في البداية قبل لا استفسر عن الاشياء .. ودي اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا الصرح الراسخ منتديات المتداول العربي .. والذي يشهد الله عزوجل بأننا استفدنا منه كثيرا .. واشكر ايضا عباقرة السوق الموجودين في المنتدى اللذين لا يبخلون على اخوانهم المبتدئين بالمساعدة ..
> هناك مجموعة استفسارات بسيطة اود ان اجد لها اجابة .. وربما هناك من سأل قبلي عنها .. ولكن رجاء لو توفرون علي عناء البحث وتحطون لي الروابط للاشياء المجاب عنها سابقا .. والاشياء الثانية تساعدوني عليها ...
> الاستفسارات هي :
> 1- طريقة حساب النقطة في شركة fxsol علما أن رأس مالي هو 250 دولار 
> بالنسبة لراس مالك ممكن تفتح حساب مينى النقطة = دولار او حساب ميكرو وده الافضل وتكون النقطة = 10 سنت  
> 2- كثيرا ما قرأت في منتديات ومواقع متخصصة في الفوركس عن ( عدم المخاطرة بأكثر من 10 % من راس المال ) .. سؤالي هو : هل معنى ذلك انه ناخذ من رأس المال عشره ونتاجر به .. ام اننا نجعل جميع الصفقات التي ندخل بها وقف الاستوبات لها لا يأخذ أكثر من 10% من راس المال .. ?  10% من راس المال يعنى مثلا عند 250 دولار وال 10% = 25 دولار 
> يكون مجموع المارجن المفتوح لصفقاتك لايزيد عن 25 دولار
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريموتم الاجابة على استفسارتك والادارة لا تمنع ان تفتح موضوع جديد لكن فتح المواضيع يكون فى العام وليس هنا

----------


## abdrehman

الله يجزاك خير اخوي الغالي سمير .. والحقيقة اشفيت غليلي من بعض الأمور .. والبعض الآخر لا زال هناك اشكال فيها .. مثل : 
1 - بخصوص المارجن المفتوح .. هل هنالك اداة عن طريقها أعين قيمة المارجن المفتوح .. ام بحساب مني .. وان كان بحساب فكيف ? 
وبخصوص الاستراتيجيات .. أشوف أسهل وحدة منهم وأحاول أتعلم عليهم .. بس وين ألاقيهم يا ترا .. 
وتشكر اخوي على تفاعلك معاي .. والله يعتق رقبتي ورقبتك ورقاب أحبابنا من النار ان شاء الله ..

----------


## ahmadktab

الأخ سمير شكرا لردك على استفساري
اذا كان الكلام يمكن تنفيذه على الحساب الحقيقي فهذا يعني انه يمكن الأحتيال على الكمبيوتر ويستطيع الأنسان الحصول على الأرباح بشكل دائم ولن يخسر نهائيا ارجو يا اخ سمير ان تجرب ما قلته لك على حساب حقيقي في شركة FXCM على برنامج station II  ,وسترى ان ما قلته لك هو حقيقه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يجزاك خير اخوي الغالي سمير .. والحقيقة اشفيت غليلي من بعض الأمور .. والبعض الآخر لا زال هناك اشكال فيها .. مثل : 
> 1 - بخصوص المارجن المفتوح .. هل هنالك اداة عن طريقها أعين قيمة المارجن المفتوح .. ام بحساب مني .. وان كان بحساب فكيف ? 
> وبخصوص الاستراتيجيات .. أشوف أسهل وحدة منهم وأحاول أتعلم عليهم .. بس وين ألاقيهم يا ترا .. 
> وتشكر اخوي على تفاعلك معاي .. والله يعتق رقبتي ورقبتك ورقاب أحبابنا من النار ان شاء الله ..

 بالنسبة للمارجن هتلاقيه قيمته موجودة فى برنامج التداول يعنى مافيش مشكلة
ولا افهم باقى السؤال ياريت توضحه 
الاستراتيجيات موجودة فى المنتدى العام وموجود ايضا فى قسم الاستراتيجيات

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير شكرا لردك على استفساري
> اذا كان الكلام يمكن تنفيذه على الحساب الحقيقي فهذا يعني انه يمكن الأحتيال على الكمبيوتر ويستطيع الأنسان الحصول على الأرباح بشكل دائم ولن يخسر نهائيا ارجو يا اخ سمير ان تجرب ما قلته لك على حساب حقيقي في شركة FXCM على برنامج station II  ,وسترى ان ما قلته لك هو حقيقه
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 انت لم تقل فى المشاركة الاولى اى برنامج تقصد واللى فهمته من كلامك الخط اللى بيظهر فى برامج الميتا عند الدخول فى اى صفقة وبيكون اسمه TRADE LEVEL 
والان جربت ما تريد ان اسحب الخط 
ياريت توضح مقصودك بصورة

----------


## taitoon

أستاذنا الغالي  أريد أن أعرف ما اسم هذه الحركة كما هو موضح في الشارت ؟ وأين يتوقع الإتجاه القادم ( هذه دائما تحيرني )

----------


## ahmadktab

هذا هو امر enntery buy من فوق سعرالسوق الأني واذا قمنا الأن بسحب هذا الأمر عن طريق الشارت بواسطة الماوس الى اسفل السعر الحالي كما يظهر في الشارت الثاني فانه يعمل على اخذ ربح  كانه اخذ الامر من النقطه السفلى وجرب هذا بنفسك على نفس البرنامج

----------


## ahmadktab

وهذه في الحاله الثانيه حيث قام باخذ الربح عند سحب الامر الانتري

----------


## ahmadktab

هذه الحاله الاولى لاخذ الامر الانتري والتي ظهرت بالمشاركه هي الحاله الثانيه بعد السحب لاسفل واخذ الربح

----------


## ahmadktab

ألأخ سمير معذره اذا كان هناك خلل في عملية ارفاق الصور لأنها المره الأولى التي اقوم بها بعملية الأرفاق  وارجو ان تبلغني اذا كانت هذه العمليه تتنفذ على الحساب الحقيقى وارجو ان تستفسر عن اي شيىء غير مفهوم بالنسبة لك 
مع جزيل الشكر والأمتنان  اخي سمير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم من الأردن

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذنا الغالي  أريد أن أعرف ما اسم هذه الحركة كما هو موضح في الشارت ؟ وأين يتوقع الإتجاه القادم ( هذه دائما تحيرني )

 على الاربع ساعات واضح كانه علم وعلى الساعة كانه مستطيل

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذا هو امر enntery buy من فوق سعرالسوق الأني واذا قمنا الأن بسحب هذا الأمر عن طريق الشارت بواسطة الماوس الى اسفل السعر الحالي كما يظهر في الشارت الثاني فانه يعمل على اخذ ربح  كانه اخذ الامر من النقطه السفلى وجرب هذا بنفسك على نفس البرنامج

  

> وهذه في الحاله الثانيه حيث قام باخذ الربح عند سحب الامر الانتري

  

> هذه الحاله الاولى لاخذ الامر الانتري والتي ظهرت بالمشاركه هي الحاله الثانيه بعد السحب لاسفل واخذ الربح

  

> ألأخ سمير معذره اذا كان هناك خلل في عملية ارفاق الصور لأنها المره الأولى التي اقوم بها بعملية الأرفاق  وارجو ان تبلغني اذا كانت هذه العمليه تتنفذ على الحساب الحقيقى وارجو ان تستفسر عن اي شيىء غير مفهوم بالنسبة لك 
> مع جزيل الشكر والأمتنان  اخي سمير 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخوكم من الأردن

 اللى فهمته من كلامك انه تضع امر شراء معلق مثلا وتسجب الامر بعد نزوله على الشارت لفوق فيعطيك الربح ويغلق الصفقة على السعر المسحوب اليه حتى بدون مرور السعر فيه فعلا 
فاذا كان هذا فعلا اعتقد انه فى الديمو فقط وصعب جدا فى الحقيقى تحدث

----------


## ahmadktab

الأخ سمير سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما جاء في ردك هو ماكنت اقصده وللتوضيح بشكل اكثر اعطيك المعلومات بالأرقام كما يلي 
1-السعر الحالي ل USD/JPY هو  105.267 
2- اذا قمت بأمر    sell entery order    امر معلق عند سعر اقل من السعر الحالي مثلا وليكن  104.900 وهو امر معلق اي في حالة انتظار حيث يظهر خط عند هذه السعر
3- اذا استخدمت الماوس لتغيير السعر المعلق وقمت بسحب هذا الخط لأعلى ووضعته فوق السعر الحالي وليكن مثلا عند سعر105.85 فيظهر بدايةً امر معلق عند السعر المذكور اي 105.85 
4-بعد ثواني قليله يقوم البرنامج بأخذ الأمر المعلق وهو sell من عند السعر 105.85 ويريك المؤشر مقدار ربحك وهو95 دولارطبعا حجم الصفقه 2  mini وهو بمثابة الفارق بين سعر الدخول وهو 105.85 والسعر الحالي وهو 104.90 ويستمر الربح صعودا او هبوطا حسب حركة مؤشر السعرولا يغلق لوحده
5- اذا قمت الأن بأغلاق الأمر تتم العمليه بشكل عادي  ويضاف المبلغ الى الحساب كأنه امر عادي
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت المقصود بدون اي لُبس
طبعا لايوجد عندي حساب حقيقي اجرب عليه العمليه واستعنت بك اعتقادا مني بانه لديكم حسابات لتلك الشركه وبإمكانكم تجريب تلك العمليه وأفادتي بالنتيجه
[ملاحظه هامه:اذا جربت العمليه بطريقه معاكسه لما كتبته فالبرنامج يعطي خساره ارجو الأنت
وفي النهايه الشكر الجزيل لك أخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما جاء في ردك هو ماكنت اقصده وللتوضيح بشكل اكثر اعطيك المعلومات بالأرقام كما يلي 
> 1-السعر الحالي ل USD/JPY هو  105.267 
> 2- اذا قمت بأمر    sell entery order    امر معلق عند سعر اقل من السعر الحالي مثلا وليكن  104.900 وهو امر معلق اي في حالة انتظار حيث يظهر خط عند هذه السعر
> 3- اذا استخدمت الماوس لتغيير السعر المعلق وقمت بسحب هذا الخط لأعلى ووضعته فوق السعر الحالي وليكن مثلا عند سعر105.85 فيظهر بدايةً امر معلق عند السعر المذكور اي 105.85 
> 4-بعد ثواني قليله يقوم البرنامج بأخذ الأمر المعلق وهو sell من عند السعر 105.85 ويريك المؤشر مقدار ربحك وهو95 دولارطبعا حجم الصفقه 2  mini وهو بمثابة الفارق بين سعر الدخول وهو 105.85 والسعر الحالي وهو 104.90 ويستمر الربح صعودا او هبوطا حسب حركة مؤشر السعرولا يغلق لوحده
> 5- اذا قمت الأن بأغلاق الأمر تتم العمليه بشكل عادي  ويضاف المبلغ الى الحساب كأنه امر عادي
> ارجو ان اكون اوضحت المقصود بدون اي لُبس
> طبعا لايوجد عندي حساب حقيقي اجرب عليه العمليه واستعنت بك اعتقادا مني بانه لديكم حسابات لتلك الشركه وبإمكانكم تجريب تلك العمليه وأفادتي بالنتيجه
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
والله ياغالى نشوف حد عنده حساب حقيقى وةيقدر يجربها عشان نحكم عليها

----------


## ميرو

سؤال صغير 
انا عايز احط اعدادات لمؤشر ostochastic
مرتين باعدات مختلفة 
طبعا انا اما بحط اول مرة بيظهر فى اسفل الشارت
اجى احط المؤشر تانى مرة باعدات مختلفة يظهر فوقه
وانا مش عايزة يظهر فوقة
انا عايزه يظهر معاه فى نفس الجزئية عشان يحصل تقاطع
اعملها ازاى دى
يارب اكون عرفت اوصلك سؤالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال صغير 
> انا عايز احط اعدادات لمؤشر ostochastic
> مرتين باعدات مختلفة 
> طبعا انا اما بحط اول مرة بيظهر فى اسفل الشارت
> اجى احط المؤشر تانى مرة باعدات مختلفة يظهر فوقه
> وانا مش عايزة يظهر فوقة
> انا عايزه يظهر معاه فى نفس الجزئية عشان يحصل تقاطع
> اعملها ازاى دى
> يارب اكون عرفت اوصلك سؤالى

 انت عايزه يظهر معاه فى نفس الاطار وده ممكن عادى بانك تحط الاولانى بالاعدادات المطلوبة وتسحب التانى من قائمة المؤشرات الى نفس الاطار وتضع الاعدادت التانية وسيظهر معه

----------


## مضارب المجنون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اولا يسرني ويشرفني ان انضم الى هذا المنتدى الجبار واهنئ القايمين عليه لما بذلوه من مجهود  في تعليم اخوانهم وافادتهم في تعليم الفوركس  :Ongue:   ثانيا انا بااخواني اريد تعلم الفوركس حيث انني نزلت برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة fxsol  ولاكن لااعرف كيف اشتري او ابيع ولاكنني اعرف ان ادخل على امر البيع والشراء ولاكن لااعرف كيف اشتري ولا ابيع  حيث انني قرات توصيه بهذا الشكل  المجنون
شراء 195.70 هـ1: 196.20 هـ 2: 197.00 بيـــــــــــع 194.72 هـ 1: 194.22 هـ 2: 193.35 ولاكنني لااعرف  هل اشتري بـ195.70وابيع بـ 194.72 فلا افهم في البيع والشراء   فارجوا ان توضحوا لي عملية البيع والشراء على المثال السابق وخاصة على برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة  fxsol

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اولا يسرني ويشرفني ان انضم الى هذا المنتدى الجبار واهنئ القايمين عليه لما بذلوه من مجهود  في تعليم اخوانهم وافادتهم في تعليم الفوركس   ثانيا انا بااخواني اريد تعلم الفوركس حيث انني نزلت برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة fxsol  ولاكن لااعرف كيف اشتري او ابيع ولاكنني اعرف ان ادخل على امر البيع والشراء ولاكن لااعرف كيف اشتري ولا ابيع  حيث انني قرات توصيه بهذا الشكل  المجنون
> شراء 195.70 هـ1: 196.20 هـ 2: 197.00 بيـــــــــــع 194.72 هـ 1: 194.22 هـ 2: 193.35 ولاكنني لااعرف  هل اشتري بـ195.70وابيع بـ 194.72 فلا افهم في البيع والشراء   فارجوا ان توضحوا لي عملية البيع والشراء على المثال السابق وخاصة على برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة  fxsol

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاتء الله تستفيد معانا 
انسى البيع والشراء حاليا وافهم الموضوع صح فاولا اقرا الكتاب اللى فى الرابط التالى وبعد قرائته مرة واتنين تبدا تقرا فى المواضيع الموجودة فى هذا القسم ان شاء الله واى سؤال مش فاهمه هنتابعه معاك ان شاء الله بس امشى بالترتيب عشان تعرف تفهم الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## مضارب المجنون

يعطيك العافيه اخوي على المرور ولاكنني اعلم بعض الاشياء عن التحليل  فخبرتي في الاسهم السعوديه لاباس بها ولاكن في الفوركس لااعلم كيف ابيع او اشتري فحبيت ان  ااتي بالمشكله بالصور  حيث انها تاتي هذه المربعات في كلا العمليتين بالبيع والشراء فارجو افادتي ولك جزيل الشكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي على المرور ولاكنني اعلم بعض الاشياء عن التحليل  فخبرتي في الاسهم السعوديه لاباس بها ولاكن في الفوركس لااعلم كيف ابيع او اشتري فحبيت ان  ااتي بالمشكله بالصور  حيث انها تاتي هذه المربعات في كلا العمليتين بالبيع والشراء فارجو افادتي ولك جزيل الشكر

 حسب الصورة انت ضغطت شراء باوند دولار وعند الضغط كان سعر التنفيذ 1.8552 
مربع التحديد مقصود به تضع الهدف 
ومربع الايقاف تضع به الاستوب 
والوقف المتحرك قيمة تضعها ليقوم البرنامج بتحريك الاستوب على مقادارها فى حالة اتجاه للربح

----------


## مضارب المجنون

الله يوفقك ويرزقك من واسع فضله ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## mokhtar

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل يوجد موضوع خاص في المنتدى لشروحات الاكسبريتات وال  indicator 
رحمكم الله

----------


## paon

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله  رجاء بدي اعرف كيف ارفق صورة الشارت بالمشاركة ومن فضلكم يكون الشرح تفصيلي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> هل يوجد موضوع خاص في المنتدى لشروحات الاكسبريتات وال  indicator 
> رحمكم الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يوجد قسم كامل لهم 
بس غريبة انك مسجل من سنة ومش عارف وجود القسم  منتدى المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات والبرمجة Indicators & Experts Advisors - منتديات المتداول العربي

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله  رجاء بدي اعرف كيف ارفق صورة الشارت بالمشاركة ومن فضلكم يكون الشرح تفصيلي

 اتفضل اعمل زى الصور

----------


## paon

> اتفضل اعمل زى الصور

   تشكر يا أمير الله ما يحرمنا منك ومن نخوتك

----------


## paon

> تشكر يا أمير الله ما يحرمنا منك ومن نخوتك

   اذا طلعت الصورة بتكون للتجربة بس

----------


## paon

> اذا طلعت الصورة بتكون للتجربة بس

    زبطت صلّوا على الحبيب المصطفى وآله الأطهار وصحبه الأخيار يا عين عليك يا معلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> زبطت صلّوا على الحبيب المصطفى وآله الأطهار وصحبه الأخيار يا عين عليك يا معلم

 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
خد من دى ان شاء الله الليلة قد تكون ليلة القدر فاجتهد فيها

----------


## mokhtar

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> يوجد قسم كامل لهم 
> بس غريبة انك مسجل من سنة ومش عارف وجود القسم  منتدى المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات والبرمجة Indicators & Experts Advisors - منتديات المتداول العربي

 السلام عليكم 
حياك الله اخي سمير 
لا غريبة و لا شيئ كنت مسجل من سنة و كنت اطل على منتداكم الرائع بوجودكم من فترة لاخرى ومند بداية رمضان الكريم اصبحت عضو نشيط :Big Grin:  يعني لما افتح جهازي تكون صفحة المنتدى هي الاولى :016:  
وانا يا حبيبي لس مبتدئ صغير  :Emoticon1: 
وشكرا لك يا اخي 
لك كل الود و التقدير

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بالنسبه لسوالى عن انه الاسعار غير متزنه فانا فعلا اقصد الاخ اللى كان حاطط هدف 1000 نقطه بس هى فعلا حاجه تستهال لانها تحقق فاكيد فيها حاجه المهم انا عاوز اسال سوال عن التداول بالموبيل هل ينفع انه انا اتاجر على موبيل 6600 والنت من الموبيل بكام انا سامع فى فودافون انه ال 5 ميجا بجنيه فى اليوم بعد كدا بيبقى الميجا بخمسه جنيه صح ولا ايه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بالنسبه لسوالى عن انه الاسعار غير متزنه فانا فعلا اقصد الاخ اللى كان حاطط هدف 1000 نقطه بس هى فعلا حاجه تستهال لانها تحقق فاكيد فيها حاجه المهم انا عاوز اسال سوال عن التداول بالموبيل هل ينفع انه انا اتاجر على موبيل 6600 والنت من الموبيل بكام انا سامع فى فودافون انه ال 5 ميجا بجنيه فى اليوم بعد كدا بيبقى الميجا بخمسه جنيه صح ولا ايه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالنسبة لموضوع فودافون ده العرض الحالى
 " دلوقتي مع أسرع و أسهل طريقة للانترنت مع فودافون فقط* بجنيه واحد* في اليوم ممكن تدخل و تخرج في أى وقت. مع فودافون تكلفة الانترنت تكون جنيه في اليوم مع 3 ميجابايت ببلاش و* 1 جنيه لكل ميجا زيادة "* 
بالنسبة للموبايل نفسه فمش عارف ينفع ولا لا لانى مجربتش

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ المعلم / سمير صيام 
سؤالي هو : متى ينهار سوق العملات العالمية ( الفوركس ) ... هل في حالة قيام حرب كونية لا سمح الله فقط  :Mad Argue: ؟ أم أن هناك حالات أخرى  :Emoticon1: ؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ المعلم / سمير صيام 
> سؤالي هو : متى ينهار سوق العملات العالمية ( الفوركس ) ... هل في حالة قيام حرب كونية لا سمح الله فقط ؟ أم أن هناك حالات أخرى ؟ أفيدونا أفادكم الله

 والله الموضوع متشعب واكيد اصحاب التحليلات الاساسية هيفيدونا اكتر
لكن توقع شخصى الانهيار هيحصل بانهيار امريكا الاقتصادى لانهيار الدولار وما يتتبعه من انهيار اقتصاديات كثيرة معتمدة فى الاساس على الدولار

----------


## saudf

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اخواني ابي اسألكم الحين لو حققت اموال وارباح كيف اسحبها 
وتجيني ؟ ( هذا السؤال اللي محيرني  
وما ادنى سعر لفتح حساب حقيقي مع شركه FXsol

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> اخواني ابي اسألكم الحين لو حققت اموال وارباح كيف اسحبها 
> وتجيني ؟ ( هذا السؤال اللي محيرني  
> وما ادنى سعر لفتح حساب حقيقي مع شركه FXsol

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك فى بيتك التانى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة لسحب الارباح بيكون عن طريق نموذج مخصص للسحب ويتم التحويل من الشركة الى البنك الخاص بك فى بلدك  
وادنى حساب هو مبلغ 250 دولار

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب يااخ سمير هو انا ازاى ارقم موجات اليوت باستخدام الميتا ترايدر يعنى اكتب ازاى الارقام للموجات واغير فى الالوان وكدا يعنى والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب يااخ سمير هو انا ازاى ارقم موجات اليوت باستخدام الميتا ترايدر يعنى اكتب ازاى الارقام للموجات واغير فى الالوان وكدا يعنى والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الترقيم يكون اما باخذ صورة من الشارت وعلى برنامج رسم وده الافضل
او الترقيم من علامة A الموجودة فى ايكونات الميتا تريدر تقدر تكتب اللى عايزه وترقم وتلون الخط

----------


## saudf

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهلا بك فى بيتك التانى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا بالنسبة لسحب الارباح بيكون عن طريق نموذج مخصص للسحب ويتم التحويل من الشركة الى البنك الخاص بك فى بلدك   وادنى حساب هو مبلغ 250 دولار

 اهلا اخوي مشكر على الرد للسؤالي  
بس ابي اعرف وين القاء النموذج حق السحب وكيف اعطيهم معلومات عن حسابي البنكي ببلدي ( بنك الراجحي )

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلا اخوي مشكر على الرد للسؤالي  
> بس ابي اعرف وين القاء النموذج حق السحب وكيف اعطيهم معلومات عن حسابي البنكي ببلدي ( بنك الراجحي )

 ياغالى انت لم تفتح حساب بعد فلا دخل للنموذج الان
انت عليك التعلم اولا ومن ثم لما تفتح حساب مع افكسول وتربح ان شاء الله تجد النموذج على موقع الشركة  لطلب السحب

----------


## ahmad - syria

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام شجعني عنوان هذا الموضوع لكي اضع اسئلتي وهي اسئلة بسيطة وتكاد تكون تافهة
لكني مبتدئ في سوق العملات وحابب اتعلم على ايدي وخبرات هذا المنتدى الكريم 
بعد قرائتي لكتاب عن الفوركس واسمه فوركس العرب دخلت للمنتدى وحبيت اتعلم واجهني بعض الصعوبات 
مثلا كلمات اساسها انكليزي لكن تكتب بالعربي لسهولة المشاركات ولم افهمها وهي :
الشارت
الهارمونيك
الباوند
الاكسبيرت
الفايبوناتشي
الترند
عبارة الاربع ساعات والدايلي

----------


## saudf

> ياغالى انت لم تفتح حساب بعد فلا دخل للنموذج الان  انت عليك التعلم اولا ومن ثم لما تفتح حساب مع افكسول وتربح ان شاء الله تجد النموذج على موقع الشركة لطلب السحب

 الحمد لله اخوي انا تعلمت كيفيه المتاجره وحققت ارباح 
مع الحساب الديمو ومع توصيات الشباب ومع التعلم اللي دام تقريبا شهر  
وعشان كذا انا الان استفسر عن فتح الحساب الحقيقي وكيفيه الايداع المبلغ وسحبه وادنى سعر    :Good:  وتسلملي اخوي على تفاعلك معي

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحمد لله اخوي انا تعلمت كيفيه المتاجره وحققت ارباح 
> مع الحساب الديمو ومع توصيات الشباب ومع التعلم اللي دام تقريبا شهر  
> وعشان كذا انا الان استفسر عن فتح الحساب الحقيقي وكيفيه الايداع المبلغ وسحبه وادنى سعر    وتسلملي اخوي على تفاعلك معي

 للتسجيل عليك بتعبئة النموذج التالى وتنفيذ التعليمات المطلوبة بعد التسجيل من ارسال الاوراق المطلوبة  المتداول العربي تجارة عملات و سوق الفوركس و تداول بورصة العملات : فتح حساب حقيقى  وبعد قبول الاوراق تقوم بالتحويل من البنك الخاص بك الى حساب افكسول البنكى

----------


## saudf

> للتسجيل عليك بتعبئة النموذج التالى وتنفيذ التعليمات المطلوبة بعد التسجيل من ارسال الاوراق المطلوبة   المتداول العربي تجارة عملات و سوق الفوركس و تداول بورصة العملات : فتح حساب حقيقى  وبعد قبول الاوراق تقوم بالتحويل من البنك الخاص بك الى حساب افكسول البنكى

  
هلا اخوي ابي اسألك لقيت بالنموذج خيار يقول حساب عادي ولا مصغر ايش احط اي واحد فيهم  
مع العلم اني راح اودع فقط 250 دولار  
السؤال الثاني انا ببلدي عملتي الريال كيف لازم احوالها للدولار وارووح البنك واسويلها حواله ولا على طوول من عملتي المحليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> هلا اخوي ابي اسألك لقيت بالنموذج خيار يقول حساب عادي ولا مصغر ايش احط اي واحد فيهم  
> مع العلم اني راح اودع فقط 250 دولار  
> السؤال الثاني انا ببلدي عملتي الريال كيف لازم احوالها للدولار وارووح البنك واسويلها حواله ولا على طوول من عملتي المحليه

 250  دولا ر يكون حساب مينى ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة للتحويل ترجع الى سياسة البنك عندك فممكن تودع بالريال وتحول بالدولار او تودع بالدولار وتحول منه

----------


## ahmedfouad

ما هى عمولة التبييت على أوردرات مفتوحة لمدة 4 أسابيع على سبيل المثال فى شركة Fxsol و شركة Fxcm ......؟؟ ( نوع الحساب: إسلامى).....وهل هناك حد أقصى لتبييت الأوردر...؟؟ وهل هناك شركة تتميز فى تبييت الأوردرات عن الأخرى.....؟ وتحياتى لك يا ا/ سمير..

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هى عمولة التبييت على أوردرات مفتوحة لمدة 4 أسابيع على سبيل المثال فى شركة Fxsol و شركة Fxcm ......؟؟ ( نوع الحساب: إسلامى).....وهل هناك حد أقصى لتبييت الأوردر...؟؟ وهل هناك شركة تتميز فى تبييت الأوردرات عن الأخرى.....؟ وتحياتى لك يا ا/ سمير..

 فى افكسول التكلفة صفر
فى افكسم التكلفة 4 دولار لو مينى او 12 دولار لو عادى
ولا يوجد حد اقصى

----------


## ahmedfouad

> فى افكسول التكلفة صفر  فى افكسم التكلفة 4 دولار لو مينى او 12 دولار لو عادى ولا يوجد حد اقصى

 ما شاء الله على ردودك السريعة....إنت بصراحة راجل كده  :Good:  :Good:  :Good: ........ربنا يبارك لك....!

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأستاذ المعلم / سمير صيام ... 
يعطيك العافية على جهودك المشهود لها و تفضلك بالرد لكل السائلين ، و يعلم الله أني أغبطك على ثغرة أنت عليها تشفي غليل أخوانك و أبنائك ( و أنا أولهم  :Big Grin:  ) ! 
و سؤالي هو : ما مدى قوة البولينجر باند في ترجيح الدخول في صفقة من عدمها ؟ 
و حبذا لو زودتنا بروابط تتعلق بالبولينجر باند في منتداكم الطيب المبارك 
و شكرا جزيلا  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ المعلم / سمير صيام ... 
> يعطيك العافية على جهودك المشهود لها و تفضلك بالرد لكل السائلين ، و يعلم الله أني أغبطك على ثغرة أنت عليها تشفي غليل أخوانك و أبنائك ( و أنا أولهم  ) ! 
> و سؤالي هو : ما مدى قوة البولينجر باند في ترجيح الدخول في صفقة من عدمها ؟ 
> و حبذا لو زودتنا بروابط تتعلق بالبولينجر باند في منتداكم الطيب المبارك 
> و شكرا جزيلا

 يا هلا بيك 
البولينجر دعم ومقاومة متحركة ومرفق كتاب عنه مهم

----------


## أورتيجا

السلام عليكم ...يعطيك العافية أستاذ سمير
لو سمحت أريد شرح لمؤشرات (single bar) و (clock)

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم 
اخي سمير هل يمكن عمل باك تيست لاستراتيجية بن فريحان الخاصة بخط البايفوت وكم الحد الالاعلى لعمل الباك 
اذا يمكن عملة وشكرا

----------


## الملاح الصغير

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
أنا مبتدأ يعني توني جديد أريد أعرف الآتي:
1- ما هو الفرق بين الطلب والعرض( أرجو الشرح الوافي) ؟
2- ما معنى أدنى وأعلى في قائمة العملات ؟
2- عندما يكون زوج العملات مثلا من اليسار إلى اليمين هكذا GBP/USD أيهما يباع وأيهما يشترى لم أفهم هذه النقطة؟ 
يا ليت أحد يترأف بي ويشرح لي تراني تلميذ جديد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ...يعطيك العافية أستاذ سمير
> لو سمحت أريد شرح لمؤشرات (single bar) و (clock)

 وعليكم السلام 
single bar  لم اتعامل معه 
clock بيحسب لك الوقت المتبقى من وقت الشمعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي سمير هل يمكن عمل باك تيست لاستراتيجية بن فريحان الخاصة بخط البايفوت وكم الحد الالاعلى لعمل الباك 
> اذا يمكن عملة وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام 
ممكن عمل باك تست بمؤشر بايفوت يومى به باك تست والحد الاعلى هو ما يعطيه لك المؤشر من ايام للباك تست

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا شباب 
> أنا مبتدأ يعني توني جديد أريد أعرف الآتي:
> 1- ما هو الفرق بين الطلب والعرض( أرجو الشرح الوافي) ؟
> 2- ما معنى أدنى وأعلى في قائمة العملات ؟
> 2- عندما يكون زوج العملات مثلا من اليسار إلى اليمين هكذا GBP/USD أيهما يباع وأيهما يشترى لم أفهم هذه النقطة؟ 
> يا ليت أحد يترأف بي ويشرح لي تراني تلميذ جديد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
راجع هذا الكتاب لان به العديد من المعهلومات التى ستفيدك حول هذه النقط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## أورتيجا

> وعليكم السلام 
> single bar  لم اتعامل معه 
> clock بيحسب لك الوقت المتبقى من وقت الشمعة

 شكرا..أستاذ سمير ..ولى اسئلة أخرى
1-ما هو حجم العقد (لوت) لكل من :
    الحساب الميكرو ؛ الحساب المينى ؛ الحساب ال standard
2-ما معنى مصطاح التبريد أو تبريد الصفقة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا..أستاذ سمير ..ولى اسئلة أخرى
> 1-ما هو حجم العقد (لوت) لكل من :
>     الحساب الميكرو ؛ الحساب المينى ؛ الحساب ال standard
> 2-ما معنى مصطاح التبريد أو تبريد الصفقة ؟

 حجم العقد للميكرو 1000 دولار
للمينى 10000 دولار
للاستاندر 100000 دولار 
التبريد هو اضافة صفقات اخرى لنفس الصفقة الحالية الخاسرة وفى اتجاهها
وفى حالة لو كانت رابحة تسمى تعزيز

----------


## مضارب المجنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الى الاخ العزيز والمتالق سمير     المحترم  ارجو افادتي حيث انني ارغب في فتح حساب بقيمة 500 دولار فهل يعتبر حساب ميني او عادي  واريد فتح حساب من هذا الموقع فكم المده لفتح الحساب الحقيقي بعد تعبئة النموذج  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahmad - syria

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام شجعني عنوان هذا الموضوع لكي اضع اسئلتي وهي اسئلة بسيطة وتكاد تكون تافهة
لكني مبتدئ في سوق العملات وحابب اتعلم على ايدي وخبرات هذا المنتدى الكريم 
بعد قرائتي لكتاب عن الفوركس واسمه فوركس العرب دخلت للمنتدى وحبيت اتعلم واجهني بعض الصعوبات 
مثلا كلمات اساسها انكليزي لكن تكتب بالعربي لسهولة المشاركات ولم افهمها وهي :
الشارت
الهارمونيك
الباوند
الاكسبيرت
الفايبوناتشي
الترند
عبارة الاربع ساعات والدايلي

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الى الاخ العزيز والمتالق سمير     المحترم  ارجو افادتي حيث انني ارغب في فتح حساب بقيمة 500 دولار فهل يعتبر حساب ميني او عادي  واريد فتح حساب من هذا الموقع فكم المده لفتح الحساب الحقيقي بعد تعبئة النموذج  ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
500 دولار يكون الحساب مينى لان العادى يبدا من 2000 دولار
ولكن شخصيا 500 دولار افضل لك ان يكون ميكرو ان شاء الله
بالنسبة لفتح الحساب ياخد يويمن على الاكثر ويومين اكتر لتحويل الفلوس

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني الكرام شجعني عنوان هذا الموضوع لكي اضع اسئلتي وهي اسئلة بسيطة وتكاد تكون تافهة
> لكني مبتدئ في سوق العملات وحابب اتعلم على ايدي وخبرات هذا المنتدى الكريم 
> بعد قرائتي لكتاب عن الفوركس واسمه فوركس العرب دخلت للمنتدى وحبيت اتعلم واجهني بعض الصعوبات 
> مثلا كلمات اساسها انكليزي لكن تكتب بالعربي لسهولة المشاركات ولم افهمها وهي :
> الشارت (هو برنامج رسم البيانات الخاص بالعملات)
> الهارمونيك (نوع من انواع التحليل بالفايبوناتشى للعملات)
> الباوند (الجنيه الاسترلينى)
> الاكسبيرت (متاجر الى يقوم بفتح واغلاق الصفقات حسب الشروط المبرمجة فبه اليا) 
> ...

 تم الاجابة اعلاه وانصحك قراء الكتاب مرة اخرى بتانى

----------


## ahmed82alg

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم
انا لم أتاجر اطلاقا بالأسهم
اود المتاجرة بالأسهم من مرحلة انشاء حساب بنكي الكتروني الى غاية المتاجرة باتلأسهم
أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخ سمير لو ليك فى تحليل اليوت قولى علشان انا واقع فيها وعاوز اسال وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخ سمير لو ليك فى تحليل اليوت قولى علشان انا واقع فيها وعاوز اسال وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
انا تلميذ زيك ياباشا فى ايليوت عايز اللى يصحح لى   :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم
> انا لم أتاجر اطلاقا بالأسهم
> اود المتاجرة بالأسهم من مرحلة انشاء حساب بنكي الكتروني الى غاية المتاجرة باتلأسهم
> أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى
بالنسبة لطلبك عليك بقسم الاسهم ان شاء الله تجد ما تريد

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ الأستاذ / سمير صيام ...
سؤالي هو :
 متى تعتبر الصفقة مبيتة و يؤخذ  منها/عليها فائدة ؟ في أي ساعة تحديدا ؟؟ 
 و السؤال الآخر هو :ما هو ترتيب الشركات التالية من حيث السرعة و الأمان في تنفيذ الصفقة Execution 
 FXCM - FXsol _Forex  _ Easy Forex_ 
وشكرا للمرة الألف

----------


## أورتيجا

> حجم العقد للميكرو 1000 دولار
> للمينى 10000 دولار
> للاستاندر 100000 دولار 
> التبريد هو اضافة صفقات اخرى لنفس الصفقة الحالية الخاسرة وفى اتجاهها
> وفى حالة لو كانت رابحة تسمى تعزيز

 ألف شكر استاذ سمير ...يعنى لو كانت الصفقة شراء و كانت فى اتجاه خسارة و اضفت لها صفقة شراء اخرى يكون هذا هو التبريد ؟ و ما الذى يفيدنى منه ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الأستاذ / سمير صيام ...
> سؤالي هو :
>  متى تعتبر الصفقة مبيتة و يؤخذ  منها/عليها فائدة ؟ في أي ساعة تحديدا ؟؟ 
>  و السؤال الآخر هو :ما هو ترتيب الشركات التالية من حيث السرعة و الأمان في تنفيذ الصفقة Execution 
>  FXCM - FXsol _Forex  _ Easy Forex_ 
> وشكرا للمرة الألف

 التبييت بيكون بعد اغلاق الساعة 5 بتوقيت نيويورك اى بعد الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية 
بالنسبة للترتيب الاسرع فيهم شركات لم اتعامل معهم فلا استطيع الحكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألف شكر استاذ سمير ...يعنى لو كانت الصفقة شراء و كانت فى اتجاه خسارة و اضفت لها صفقة شراء اخرى يكون هذا هو التبريد ؟ و ما الذى يفيدنى منه ؟

 تفيدك لو انت محلل العملة ومتوقع بعض الارتداد قبل ربح الصفقة

----------


## خط القلم

اخوي الكريم  
كيف استخرج الدعم والمقاومه يدوي  بارك الله فيك  
لاني بديت ما اثق باي موشر لدعم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي الكريم  
> كيف استخرج الدعم والمقاومه يدوي  بارك الله فيك  
> لاني بديت ما اثق باي موشر لدعم

 من القمم والقيعان والترندات ونسب تصحيح الفايبوناتشى والنماذج
كل ده دعم ومقاومة

----------


## خط القلم

اخوي فيه طريقه  هي ان اخذ اليومي اعلى وادني والاغلاق جمع ومن ثم اقسمهن على 3  يخرج البايفت  
ومن ثم اضرب البايفت بايش  هنا   احب تكمل لي المعلومه

----------


## abdrehman

ممكن اعرف كم هو الحد الاقصى للعقود للصفقة الواحدة في شركة افكسول .. مع العلم بأن الحساب مايكرو وبـ 250 دولار ? يا ريت حد يشرح لي النقطة هذه

----------


## saudf

> ممكن اعرف كم هو الحد الاقصى للعقود للصفقة الواحدة في شركة افكسول .. مع العلم بأن الحساب مايكرو وبـ 250 دولار ? يا ريت حد يشرح لي النقطة هذه

  
انا نفس السؤال  
ابفتح حساب بــ FXsol  ب 250 دولار  ومايكروو
كم حجم العقد

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم وين القى برنامج يكون افتتاح السوق الاسيوي فيه الساعه 1 ليلا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة اي 10 ليلا بتوقيت غرينتش

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي سمير سؤال اخر الله يعطيك العافية لو فتحت حساب مصغر بفكسول 250 دولار 
كم رسوم التحويل اليهم تقريبا وكم رسوم السحب من عندهم وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي فيه طريقه  هي ان اخذ اليومي اعلى وادني والاغلاق جمع ومن ثم اقسمهن على 3  يخرج البايفت  
> ومن ثم اضرب البايفت بايش  هنا   احب تكمل لي المعلومه

 ماهو كده خلاص معاك البايفوت من غير ما تضربه فى حاجة تانى
الملف المرفق فيه عموما كل المعادلات للطرق الرقمية

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن اعرف كم هو الحد الاقصى للعقود للصفقة الواحدة في شركة افكسول .. مع العلم بأن الحساب مايكرو وبـ 250 دولار ? يا ريت حد يشرح لي النقطة هذه

 الحساب الميكرو يعنى المارجن حوالى 5 دولار 
يعنى اقصى عقود بالنسبة لك سيكون حوالى 90% او اقل كمان = 45 عقد

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا نفس السؤال  
> ابفتح حساب بــ FXsol  ب 250 دولار  ومايكروو
> كم حجم العقد

 حجم العقد = 1000 دولار للميكرو

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم وين القى برنامج يكون افتتاح السوق الاسيوي فيه الساعه 1 ليلا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة اي 10 ليلا بتوقيت غرينتش

 وعليكم السلام
طيب ليه محتاج التوقيت ده لانه مخالف لافتتاح الشركات ومعتقدش شركة فيها التوقيت ده او هتلاقيه الساعة 3 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير سؤال اخر الله يعطيك العافية لو فتحت حساب مصغر بفكسول 250 دولار 
> كم رسوم التحويل اليهم تقريبا وكم رسوم السحب من عندهم وشكرا

 رسوم التحويل اليهم حوالى 40 دولار وكذلك فى السحب منهم

----------


## أبن الشيبة

بارك الله فيك اخوي سمير الان حين فتح الحساب ب250 دولار
ورسوم الايداع والسحب 80 دولار مقارنتا بالرصيد اعلاه أي الرسوم تقريبا 40% من اجمالي الرصيد
أي انه كبير المبلغ الا يوجد طريقة وهل الدفع بواسطة الماستر نفس الرسوم التحويل وشكرا علما انها
رسوم قليلة بالنسبة لمبالغ اكثر من 1000دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخوي سمير الان حين فتح الحساب ب250 دولار
> ورسوم الايداع والسحب 80 دولار مقارنتا بالرصيد اعلاه أي الرسوم تقريبا 40% من اجمالي الرصيد
> أي انه كبير المبلغ الا يوجد طريقة وهل الدفع بواسطة الماستر نفس الرسوم التحويل وشكرا علما انها
> رسوم قليلة بالنسبة لمبالغ اكثر من 1000دولار

 الرسوم المخصومة واحدة ايا كان المبلغ 
بالماستر بدون رسوم 
على فكرة رسوم السحب 40 لكن الايداع بتكون حوالى 25 دولار (بنك مورجان) غير رسوم البنك المحول منه

----------


## saudf

> الرسوم المخصومة واحدة ايا كان المبلغ   بالماستر بدون رسوم  على فكرة رسوم السحب 40 لكن الايداع بتكون حوالى 25 دولار (بنك مورجان) غير رسوم البنك المحول منه

 لحظة اخوي انا بفت حساب  ب FXsol 
بـــ 250 دولار   
يعني لا حولت لهم فلوس بياخذو رسووم زياده وهي 25 دولار  
السؤال الثاني هلاقدر احوالها عن طريق انجازز الخدمه المقدمه من بنك البلاد عندنا بالسعوديه  
يعني كل هذا بيكلف 275 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> لحظة اخوي انا بفت حساب  ب FXsol 
> بـــ 250 دولار   
> يعني لا حولت لهم فلوس بياخذو رسووم زياده وهي 25 دولار  
> السؤال الثاني هلاقدر احوالها عن طريق انجازز الخدمه المقدمه من بنك البلاد عندنا بالسعوديه  
> يعني كل هذا بيكلف 275 دولار

 مش بياخدوا زيادة انت بتحول وتعمل حساب المصاريف اللى هتتخصم من بنك جى بى مورجان وهى 25 دولار
وتعمل حساب الرسوم التى سيقتطعها بنك البلاد عندك ولنقل ايضا 25 دولار

----------


## مضارب المجنون

عندي مشكله في الميتا تريد 4 وهو ان خط السعر لايتحرك ابدا في جميع الازواج والبرنامج صااااامت  
حيث انني حذفت البرنامج واعدت تنصيبه من جديد واضهر لي انه متصل  288/2 كيلو بايت  
فما الحل جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي مشكله في الميتا تريد 4 وهو ان خط السعر لايتحرك ابدا في جميع الازواج والبرنامج صااااامت  
> حيث انني حذفت البرنامج واعدت تنصيبه من جديد واضهر لي انه متصل  288/2 كيلو بايت  
> فما الحل جزاكم الله خيرا

 الحل بسيط اصلا التداول لم يبدا عندك وسيبدا بعد ساعتين ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام .. 
 أرجو من شخصكم الكريم تزويدي بروابط تعليمية وافية لكل من :- 
 1- مؤشر بارابوليك سار parabolic sar
2-  مراوح  فايبوناتشي . Fibo fan 
  و شكرا لكم بعدد حروف ردودكم ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام .. 
>  أرجو من شخصكم الكريم تزويدي بروابط تعليمية وافية لكل من :- 
>  1- مؤشر بارابوليك سار parabolic sar  https://forum.arabictrader.com/663714-83-post.html 
> 2-  مراوح  فايبوناتشي . Fibo fan   لا فرق مطلقا بينها وبين الفايبو عادى  
>   و شكرا لكم بعدد حروف ردودكم ...

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## الملاح الصغير

السلام عليكم يا شباب  
عندما يعطيك أحد المحللين فرصة ويقول لك   USD CHF  
بيع 1.0933 الهدف 10 نقاط  
عدد العقود : 1 عقد اي النقطه بدولار   كيف يمكن عمل ذلك ببرنامج Fx Sol System  ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... الموقر 
 سؤالي هو : أسفل يمين شاشة الشارت على الميتاريدر يوجد الحرف ( في ) v
  و ذلك الى جانب معلومات: افتتاح ، اغلاق ، أعلى و أدنى سعر ... فما هو المقصود بهذا الحرف ؟؟؟ 
 و سؤال آخر : عند استخدام المسطرة لحساب عدد النقاط تظهر لنا 3 بيانات مترادفة و هي : المستوى السعري ، عدد النقاط ، و رقم آخر لا أدري ما هو  يكون على  اليسار ؟؟؟ 
 و شكرا للمرة المليوووووووون يا عسل

----------


## تكفيني الذكرى

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل  انا عايز اسالك بس خايف تزعل مني انا مبتدي ماعرف اي حاجه  وش افضل برنامج ممكن انا اعرف من شارات واتعلم انا خسرت خساير كبيره في اسواق المال مابي اكرر الغلاط ارجوك تفيدني قد ماتقدر الله يجعلك من اهل الجنه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا شباب  
> عندما يعطيك أحد المحللين فرصة ويقول لك   USD CHF  
> بيع 1.0933 الهدف 10 نقاط  
> عدد العقود : 1 عقد اي النقطه بدولار   كيف يمكن عمل ذلك ببرنامج Fx Sol System  ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدخول سيختلف يعنى لو الدخول فوق السعر الحالى سنختار SELL LIMIT  لو الدخول تحت السعر الحالى هتختار SELL STOP

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... الموقر 
>  سؤالي هو : أسفل يمين شاشة الشارت على الميتاريدر يوجد الحرف ( في ) v
>   و ذلك الى جانب معلومات: افتتاح ، اغلاق ، أعلى و أدنى سعر ... فما هو المقصود بهذا الحرف ؟؟؟ 
>  و سؤال آخر : عند استخدام المسطرة لحساب عدد النقاط تظهر لنا 3 بيانات مترادفة و هي : المستوى السعري ، عدد النقاط ، و رقم آخر لا أدري ما هو  يكون على  اليسار ؟؟؟ 
>  و شكرا للمرة المليوووووووون يا عسل

 اهلا بيك 
الحرف فى ده الفوليوم الموجود للبرنامج وهو طبعا فوليوم غير حقيقى لانه سيرفر ديمو وفى نفس الوقت سيرفر الشركة فقط وليس الفوليوم الحقيقى للسوق 
نقطة المسطرة اسمح لى مش فاهمها تستخدمها فى اى مكان ولو امكن توضحها بصورة حتى افهم واعرف ارد عليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل  انا عايز اسالك بس خايف تزعل مني انا مبتدي ماعرف اي حاجه  وش افضل برنامج ممكن انا اعرف من شارات واتعلم انا خسرت خساير كبيره في اسواق المال مابي اكرر الغلاط ارجوك تفيدني قد ماتقدر الله يجعلك من اهل الجنه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
وان شاء الله تعوض خسائرك كلها
بالنسبة لافضل شئ انك تقرا وتتعلم الاساسيات وبعدها فكر فى البرنامج
عندك برنامج ال تريد فيه شاراتات وتقدر تتدرب عليه وكلنا بنستخدمه

----------


## الملاح الصغير

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الدخول سيختلف يعنى لو الدخول فوق السعر الحالى سنختار SELL LIMIT لو الدخول تحت السعر الحالى هتختار SELL STOP

 شكرا لك أخي على التجاوب
ولو سمحت تفصيل أكثر
يعني مثلا  لو سعر السوق الحالي هو 1.0948  سنختار sell-entry limit وثم في entry rate نكتب 1.0933 ونضغط على submit 
هل هذا صحيح ؟؟  بس المشكله راح تظهر نافذه جديدة مكتوب عليها ((stops and limits)) 
هل يحتاج أن أعبي في هذه النافذة أي شي ؟؟
وهل سيتوقف عند بلوغ الهدف وهو 10 نقاط ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك أخي على التجاوب
> ولو سمحت تفصيل أكثر
> يعني مثلا  لو سعر السوق الحالي هو 1.0948  سنختار sell-entry limit وثم في entry rate نكتب 1.0933 ونضغط على submit 
> هل هذا صحيح ؟؟ (مادام سعر البيع اقل هنا يبقى sell stop )  بس المشكله راح تظهر نافذه جديدة مكتوب عليها ((stops and limits)) 
> هل يحتاج أن أعبي في هذه النافذة أي شي ؟؟ (ده الهدف والاستوب وتحط الارقام حسب التوصية او حسب رغبتك تركها مفتوحة)
> وهل سيتوقف عند بلوغ الهدف وهو 10 نقاط ؟؟

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## ahmad - syria

شكرا جزيلا والله يخليك للمنتدى ولنا ذخرا وعونا 
شكرا كتير كتير كتير

----------


## الملاح الصغير

شكرا أخي ومشكور على التجاوب 
سؤال آخر لو سمحت 
كيف أخليه يغلق عند بلوغ الهدف أم إنه يغلق بصورة تلقائية

----------


## سالم

اخواني
امس دخلت
على جوز الباونـــد / دولار 
بيع 
وعملت الدخول والستوب والهدف 
وتفاجات ان الامر بقي معلق حتى الغيته اليوم الظهر
كيف العمل ولماذا 
ارجو توضيح الامر ولكم الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي ومشكور على التجاوب 
> سؤال آخر لو سمحت 
> كيف أخليه يغلق عند بلوغ الهدف أم إنه يغلق بصورة تلقائية

 لو الهدف موجود فى البرنامج هيقفل عنده تلقائى اما اذا كان غير موجود تغلقه يدوى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني
> امس دخلت
> على جوز الباونـــد / دولار 
> بيع 
> وعملت الدخول والستوب والهدف 
> وتفاجات ان الامر بقي معلق حتى الغيته اليوم الظهر
> كيف العمل ولماذا 
> ارجو توضيح الامر ولكم الشكر

 اكيد السوق لم يصل لسعر الدخول فلم يتفعل

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم 
استاذ سمير  
ارجوا ان اجد عندك جدول او فن ادارة راس المال بشكل يومي المهم جدول ويكون ربح شهري جيدة لاني عندي خبرة في الشارت ولله الحمد لكن المشكلة في ادارة المال كاضافة عقد او عقدين اوثلاث وهكذا وارجوا ان ترفق جميع الجدول كل ما لديك للفائدة ولم اجد في المنتدى ....   
شكرا لك وكل سنة ونت طيب ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذ سمير  
> ارجوا ان اجد عندك جدول او فن ادارة راس المال بشكل يومي المهم جدول ويكون ربح شهري جيدة لاني عندي خبرة في الشارت ولله الحمد لكن المشكلة في ادارة المال كاضافة عقد او عقدين اوثلاث وهكذا وارجوا ان ترفق جميع الجدول كل ما لديك للفائدة ولم اجد في المنتدى ....   
> شكرا لك وكل سنة ونت طيب ...

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كل عام وانت بخير
هل تريد جدول مثل جداول المليون ام تريد مجرد جدول تحدد به نسبة دخولك فى كل صفقة

----------


## الملاح الصغير

أخي سمير كل عام وأنت بخير 
لو سمحت
توصية   دخولنا بيع من 1.7900 أو أقرب منها 
الستوب: 1.8000 الهدف الأول: 1.7800 الهدف الثاني: 1.7700 الهدف الثالث: 1.7620 
كيف أعمل ذلك على برنامج FxSol

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير كل عام وأنت بخير 
> لو سمحت
> توصية   دخولنا بيع من 1.7900 أو أقرب منها 
> الستوب: 1.8000 الهدف الأول: 1.7800 الهدف الثاني: 1.7700 الهدف الثالث: 1.7620 
> كيف أعمل ذلك على برنامج FxSol

 حسب السعر الان 
لو السعر الان اعلى من 1.8000 هنختار SELL STOP 
لو السعر الان اعلى من 1.8000 هنختار SELL LIMIT   طبعا البرنامج مافيهوش الا هدف واحد او ممكن تحط 3 عقود وكل عقد هدف

----------


## مضارب المجنون

اخي سمير كل عام وانت بالف خير   واجهتني المشكله في برنامج افكسول الخاص يالتداول وحسابي تجريبي طبعا  والمشكله انني قمت ببيع الين من الاسفل واشتريته من فوق مثل هذا المثال البسيط للتوضيح   لنفترض أنك بعت الين بسعر USD/JPY = 126.50 ثم اشتريته بسعر USD/JPY = 126.90 فكم فارق النقاط ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة ؟ الجواب : فارق النقاط = (( سعر البيع – سعر الشراء ) * 100 ) * -1 = (( 126.03 – 125.50 ) * 100 ) * -1 = 40  أي إنك أنهيت الصفقة رابحاً 40 نقطة  ولكن البرنامج طلعلي الربح بالسالب وتم الخصم من الحساب فما هي المشكله   واود توضيح افضل وقت للتداول حسب توقيت المملكه العربيه السعوديه او حسب الاسواق كالاوروبي  والاسيوي ووو الخ

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير كل عام وانت بالف خير   واجهتني المشكله في برنامج افكسول الخاص يالتداول وحسابي تجريبي طبعا  والمشكله انني قمت ببيع الين من الاسفل واشتريته من فوق مثل هذا المثال البسيط للتوضيح   لنفترض أنك بعت الين بسعر USD/JPY = 126.50 ثم اشتريته بسعر USD/JPY = 126.90 فكم فارق النقاط ؟ وهل هو ربح أم خسارة ؟ الجواب : فارق النقاط = (( سعر البيع – سعر الشراء ) * 100 ) * -1 = (( 126.03 – 125.50 ) * 100 ) * -1 = 40  أي إنك أنهيت الصفقة رابحاً 40 نقطة  ولكن البرنامج طلعلي الربح بالسالب وتم الخصم من الحساب فما هي المشكله   واود توضيح افضل وقت للتداول حسب توقيت المملكه العربيه السعوديه او حسب الاسواق كالاوروبي  والاسيوي ووو الخ

 كل المشكلة انك عكست الصفقات المفترض كنت تشترى على 126.50 وتبيع على 126.90
البيع حتى يكون ربح لايد ان السعر يهيط ولا يصعد كما حدث معك

----------


## مضارب المجنون

يعطيك العافيه بس برضه مافهمت انا اللي افهمه ان الين اذا اشتريته باعلى تبيعه باقل على حسب المعادله  
يعني لو تحاول بعد اذنك يعني تشرحلي شوي في الين والعملات اللي عكس العملات المباشره  يعني العملات المباشره طريقتها سهله اشتر من تحت وبيع فوق وبيع من فوق واشتري تحت صح كلامي والا فيه غلط  
انا قريت الكتاب اللاكتروني عن الفوركس اللي حظرتك اعطيتني هوه بس فيه شوية غموظ بالنسبه للنقطه هذي  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافيه بس برضه مافهمت انا اللي افهمه ان الين اذا اشتريته باعلى تبيعه باقل على حسب المعادله  
> يعني لو تحاول بعد اذنك يعني تشرحلي شوي في الين والعملات اللي عكس العملات المباشره  يعني العملات المباشره طريقتها سهله اشتر من تحت وبيع فوق وبيع من فوق واشتري تحت صح كلامي والا فيه غلط  
> انا قريت الكتاب اللاكتروني عن الفوركس اللي حظرتك اعطيتني هوه بس فيه شوية غموظ بالنسبه للنقطه هذي  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 عشان بس متلخبطش نفسك
الشراء لازم عشان تكسب السعر يرتفع لتكسب يعنى اشتريت شئ ب 50 جنيه عشان نقول كسبت فيه على الاقل يصبح 51
فلذلك عشان تشترى اى عملة لازم السعر بعدها يرتفع حتى يكون هناك ربح 
بالنسبة للعملات التى فيها ين مثل الدولار ين
العملات التى بها الين كلها عملات غير مباشرة
يعنى الدولار ين الدولار لانه ذكر الاول يكون هو المباشر وكذلك اى عملة تذكر اولا هى العملة المباشرة والعملة التالية تكون الغير مباشرة
فى صفقة شراء الين معناه تبيع دولار ين = شراء ين دولار وحتى تربح محتاج ان الين يرتفع اليس كذلك لانه عملة الشراء وبالتالى محتاج ان عملة الدولار تقل ولا تزيد واللى حصل معاك ان الدولار زاد وبالتالى الين قل قيمته لذلك خسرت
يبقى عشان تشترى اى عملة غير مباشرة لازم العملة الاساسية تقل ولا تزيد 
ارجو ان اكون قدرت اوصلها لك

----------


## BasemAyoub

السلام عليكم ..
ممكن اسال سؤال في التحليل الإخباري ؟؟؟
انا بس عايز افهم ايه سعر الفائدة على العملات ده ؟؟؟
يعني ايه سعر الفائده علي الدولار = 2% مثلا ؟؟
انا اعرف الناس بتشتري و تبيع من كل مكان .. لكن اول مره اعرف الموضوع ده ؟؟
و الكلام ده لكل العملات ولا لأ ؟؟
و مين الي بيحصل علي الفائده دي ؟؟
يا ريت لو فيه اي وصله لتعليم الاقتصاد العالمي للمبتدأين .. انا حتي بلاقي حجات كتير في الاخبار العالميه مش بفهامها !!
شكرا ليكم .. و علي الموضوع الاكثر من ممتاز ده !!!!

----------


## BasemAyoub

ممكن سؤال كمان .. ؟
في برنامج الميتا تريدر .. مش ممكن افتح حساب ديمو بالميني و ميكرو لوت ؟؟؟
عشان انا لما بختار حساب عادي .. و افتح الصفقة .. بيكون يا من 0.01 ل0.05 لوت .. او من 1 ل 5 لوت !!!
و لو ميني بيكون من 0.1ل0.5 ومن  1 ل 5 اوت !!
انا تحديدا بسال عن شركه يكون فيها من 0.01 ل 0.05 و من 0.1 ل  0.5 لوت عشان انا بظبط رأس المال علي 300 $$ كتدريب فعلي !!
هل يوجد اي اقتراحات اخي صيام ؟؟
شكرا جزيلا !

----------


## justme

كيف اعرف نقطه الهاي و اللو 
مثلا ارتفع السعر حتى وصل الى نقطه عاليه عندها يقوم مؤشر الزجزاج 
بتحديدها كنقطه هاي 
كيف انا اعرف نقطه اللو القادمه ستكون عند اي سعر ؟؟؟ 
و هذه صوره للتوضيح  ImageShack - Hosting :: shank4.jpg   
كيف اعرف كم ستكون النقطه القادمه سواء كانت لاو او هاي ؟؟؟

----------


## سالم

اذا سمحتم اريد رفع قيمة الصفقة  كيف العمل في برنامج FxSol بمعنى ارغب بمخاطرة هائلة كيف العمل اذا اردت بيع على  البــــــــاوند / دولار يعني ربح عالي او خسارة لاسمح الله عاليه

----------


## خط القلم

اخوي سمير  
هل ممكن ان شركة التداول  تخبط يعني  ماتعطيني كشف حساب   ( ميتا ترايدر ) 
رغم اني  اشتغل بالحقيقي  مو تجريبي  
امس تمام  يطلع كم ربحان وكم خسران  لكن اليوم   مااشوف الا  رقم  صغير  فقط  هو الناتج  
وهو ليس حقيقي  البته  البته  
قولي  تكفى  قبل  ماراوح واتفاهم  معهم  (  تراني  مجهز المنجنيق والسيوف  والرماح ) 
الله يطول بعمرك ويكثر خيرك ويرزق من اوسع ابوابه  لاني اراك شعله المنتدى والمعلم الاول لي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ..
> ممكن اسال سؤال في التحليل الإخباري ؟؟؟
> انا بس عايز افهم ايه سعر الفائدة على العملات ده ؟؟؟
> يعني ايه سعر الفائده علي الدولار = 2% مثلا ؟؟
> انا اعرف الناس بتشتري و تبيع من كل مكان .. لكن اول مره اعرف الموضوع ده ؟؟
> و الكلام ده لكل العملات ولا لأ ؟؟
> و مين الي بيحصل علي الفائده دي ؟؟
> يا ريت لو فيه اي وصله لتعليم الاقتصاد العالمي للمبتدأين .. انا حتي بلاقي حجات كتير في الاخبار العالميه مش بفهامها !!
> شكرا ليكم .. و علي الموضوع الاكثر من ممتاز ده !!!!

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموضوع يختص بالاساسى اكتر وصاحبك الى حد ما على قده فيه 
عموما الفائدة يتم زيادتها وتخفيضها حسب التضخم فلو ارتفع التضخم يتم رفع الفائدة او على الاقل تثبيتها طبعا لافئدة بتكون على العملة فى حالة القرض والاقراض
يعنى لو رحت البنك عشان تقترض منه هياخد منك 2.25% ولو انت هتودع مبلغ هتاخد 2% فائدة وهكذا 
بالنسبة لتعليم الاقتصاد انت عايز كتب تباع فى الاسواق هحاول اشوف لك بعض من اسمائها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن سؤال كمان .. ؟
> في برنامج الميتا تريدر .. مش ممكن افتح حساب ديمو بالميني و ميكرو لوت ؟؟؟
> عشان انا لما بختار حساب عادي .. و افتح الصفقة .. بيكون يا من 0.01 ل0.05 لوت .. او من 1 ل 5 لوت !!!
> و لو ميني بيكون من 0.1ل0.5 ومن  1 ل 5 اوت !!
> انا تحديدا بسال عن شركه يكون فيها من 0.01 ل 0.05 و من 0.1 ل  0.5 لوت عشان انا بظبط رأس المال علي 300 $$ كتدريب فعلي !!
> هل يوجد اي اقتراحات اخي صيام ؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا !

 فتح الحساب بميكرو او مينى بيرجع لنظام كل شرمة فهناك شركات ليس فيها مينى لكن ممكن يكون حساب عادى ولكن تقدر تفتح 0.1 عقد 
بالنسبة للتدريب عملى افتح حساب فى افكسول وخسر نفسك حتى تصل الى 300 دولار وجرب عملى وحوله ميكرو كما تريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اعرف نقطه الهاي و اللو 
> مثلا ارتفع السعر حتى وصل الى نقطه عاليه عندها يقوم مؤشر الزجزاج 
> بتحديدها كنقطه هاي 
> كيف انا اعرف نقطه اللو القادمه ستكون عند اي سعر ؟؟؟ 
> و هذه صوره للتوضيح  ImageShack - Hosting :: shank4.jpg   
> كيف اعرف كم ستكون النقطه القادمه سواء كانت لاو او هاي ؟؟؟

 متقدرش تحدد الهاى او اللو القادم ولال كانت تبقى طريقة مربحة جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا سمحتم اريد رفع قيمة الصفقة  كيف العمل في برنامج FxSol بمعنى ارغب بمخاطرة هائلة كيف العمل اذا اردت بيع على  البــــــــاوند / دولار يعني ربح عالي او خسارة لاسمح الله عاليه

 عندم بند account rules  اختار trading  ومنها ارفع قيمة العقد 
مخاطرة عالية يعنى تدخل بعقود كتيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير  
> هل ممكن ان شركة التداول  تخبط يعني  ماتعطيني كشف حساب   ( ميتا ترايدر ) 
> رغم اني  اشتغل بالحقيقي  مو تجريبي  
> امس تمام  يطلع كم ربحان وكم خسران  لكن اليوم   مااشوف الا  رقم  صغير  فقط  هو الناتج  
> وهو ليس حقيقي  البته  البته  
> قولي  تكفى  قبل  ماراوح واتفاهم  معهم  (  تراني  مجهز المنجنيق والسيوف  والرماح ) 
> الله يطول بعمرك ويكثر خيرك ويرزق من اوسع ابوابه  لاني اراك شعله المنتدى والمعلم الاول لي

 المفروض يظهر لك فى كشف الحساب جميع الصفقات التى دخلت بها واذا لم تظهر ومتاكد من تفعلها يمكنك الرجوع للشركة

----------


## BasemAyoub

:Big Grin:  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الموضوع يختص بالاساسى اكتر وصاحبك الى حد ما على قده فيه 
> عموما الفائدة يتم زيادتها وتخفيضها حسب التضخم فلو ارتفع التضخم يتم رفع الفائدة او على الاقل تثبيتها طبعا لافئدة بتكون على العملة فى حالة القرض والاقراض
> يعنى لو رحت البنك عشان تقترض منه هياخد منك 2.25% ولو انت هتودع مبلغ هتاخد 2% فائدة وهكذا 
> بالنسبة لتعليم الاقتصاد انت عايز كتب تباع فى الاسواق هحاول اشوف لك بعض من اسمائها

 انت قصدك ان دي هيا الفوائد البنكية ؟؟؟
الي هيا حوالي 7% في مصر هنا بناخدها من البنوك علي الحسابات الجاريه و الودائع و الكلام ده ؟؟؟ :016: 
طيب ده لو كده دي يبقني الجنيه ده دكر قوي  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    

> فتح الحساب بميكرو او مينى بيرجع لنظام كل شرمة فهناك شركات ليس فيها مينى لكن ممكن يكون حساب عادى ولكن تقدر تفتح 0.1 عقد 
> بالنسبة للتدريب عملى افتح حساب فى افكسول وخسر نفسك حتى تصل الى 300 دولار وجرب عملى وحوله ميكرو كما تريد

 لأ .. حبيبي انا مش عارف انت فاههم قصدي كدا بظبط ولا لأ .. !!
انا قصدي ان انا بفتح حساب ديمو 250 $ او 300$ مثلا !!
لما افتح صفقه .. انا عايز العقود تكون من 0.01 ل 0.5
يعني 0.01 , 0.02 ,  0.03 , 0.04 , 0.05 و 0.1 ,0.2 ,0.3 ,0.4, 0.5 
انما الحساب العادي .. بتكون العقود ..
0.01 , 0.02 ,  0.03 , 0.04 , 0.05  و 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 
و الميني بيكون ..
 0.1 ,0.2 ,0.3 ,0.4, 0.5  و 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5
اتمني اكون فهمتك سؤالي !!
و شكرا جدا علي اهتمامك !!  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> انت قصدك ان دي هيا الفوائد البنكية ؟؟؟
> الي هيا حوالي 7% في مصر هنا بناخدها من البنوك علي الحسابات الجاريه و الودائع و الكلام ده ؟؟؟
> طيب ده لو كده دي يبقني الجنيه ده دكر قوي     
> لأ .. حبيبي انا مش عارف انت فاههم قصدي كدا بظبط ولا لأ .. !!
> انا قصدي ان انا بفتح حساب ديمو 250 $ او 300$ مثلا !!
> لما افتح صفقه .. انا عايز العقود تكون من 0.01 ل 0.5
> يعني 0.01 , 0.02 ,  0.03 , 0.04 , 0.05 و 0.1 ,0.2 ,0.3 ,0.4, 0.5 
> انما الحساب العادي .. بتكون العقود ..
> 0.01 , 0.02 ,  0.03 , 0.04 , 0.05  و 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 
> ...

 تمام فهمت قصدك بس انا مجربتش كل الشركات عشان افتى لك فيها دى عايزة حد مجرب اغلب الشركات الميتا عشان يقدر يفيدك   
بالنسبة للفائدة نعم هى لكن مش 7% معناها انه دكر لكن معناها ان التضخم عالى جدا يعنى الجنيه مش جنيه ان حصل ربع جنيه يبقى كويس وبيضطر يرفع الفائدة كل شوية وهى وصلت الى 9 تقريبا مش 7

----------


## BasemAyoub

معلش .. كمان سؤال ؟؟
و للأسف في التحليل الاساسي برده .. اتمني انك حتي تدلني !!
هو عن الدهب .. و النفط !!
ايه تأثرهم علي الدولار .. انا اعرف الدهب بيأثر علي زوج الاسترالي اظن .. و البترول مع الكندي !!
و اظن دي لأن امريكا بتعتمد في صادرتها مثلا في النفط علي كندا بنسبه عاليه جدا !!
و هكذا !!!
بس احب اعرف الحكايه بتفاصيل اكتر .. و منين احصل علي البيانات دي ..
و طبعا نفس الكلام للبورصات .. ايه البورصات الي بتأثر و تتأثر بالدولار غير الداو جونس الي ممكن نهتم بيهم ؟؟
طيب .. سؤال اخير رزل معلش !!! :] :]
لو انت مش مهتم بالتحليل الاساسي و الاخباري .. هل ده معناه انه مالوش لوزوم فعلا ؟؟
علي الاقل في الدالي تريد ؟؟
ولا ايه بظبط عشان انا مش عارف اولي من اخري !!
و اسف بجد علي اللإطاله و الملل !!

----------


## BasemAyoub

> تمام فهمت قصدك بس انا مجربتش كل الشركات عشان افتى لك فيها دى عايزة حد مجرب اغلب الشركات الميتا عشان يقدر يفيدك   
> بالنسبة للفائدة نعم هى لكن مش 7% معناها انه دكر لكن معناها ان التضخم عالى جدا يعنى الجنيه مش جنيه ان حصل ربع جنيه يبقى كويس وبيضطر يرفع الفائدة كل شوية وهى وصلت الى 9 تقريبا مش 7

 معني كلامك ده اني لو فتحت حساب بي 300$ , حيكون نظام العقود حاجة من ال 2 الي في الميتا تريدر ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و مفيش مظام ثالث ؟؟؟
و بالنسبة للفايده ؟؟ معقول كل ما الفايده تقل .. يكون احسن ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> معني كلامك ده اني لو فتحت حساب بي 300$ , حيكون نظام العقود حاجة من ال 2 الي في الميتا تريدر ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و مفيش مظام ثالث ؟؟؟
> و بالنسبة للفايده ؟؟ معقول كل ما الفايده تقل .. يكون احسن ؟؟

 بالنسبة للفائدة احسن لو قلت لو مافيش تضخم ومش العكس يعنى ميكونش فى تضخم والفائدة قليلة لانه كده ضد العملة 
بالنسبة للميتا ممكن يكون فى انظمة اخرى بس عايزة الى جربهم عشان يعرفها

----------


## Qadri

حسابى الديمو اتقفل يا استاذ سمير .... ما العمل؟ .. ادخلت الباسوورد ويقولى غلط مع انها صحيحة دا انا حتى واخدها كوبى وبيست ... وفى الاخر قفل الحساب وسابنى ومشى هههه. ارجو المساعدة وكل عام وانت بخير وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بصحة وعافية

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم  
بعد إذنك يا أستاذ سمير هل يوجد فى برنامج الرسوم الخاص بفكسول خاصية تخلينى أرسم على الشارت نفس المؤشر فى نفس الوقت بدون إنى أفتح كل شارت خاص بكل عملة وأرسم المؤشر بمعنى لو فتحت 10 شارت أو أكتر وعايز مثلا أرسم البولنجر باندس ممكن أنزله مرة واحدة على كل الشارتات ولا أفتح كل شارت وأرسم عليه وأقفله وأفتح إللى بعده؟
وكل عام وإنت بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> حسابى الديمو اتقفل يا استاذ سمير .... ما العمل؟ .. ادخلت الباسوورد ويقولى غلط مع انها صحيحة دا انا حتى واخدها كوبى وبيست ... وفى الاخر قفل الحساب وسابنى ومشى هههه. ارجو المساعدة وكل عام وانت بخير وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بصحة وعافية

 اعمل حساب ديمو جديد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> بعد إذنك يا أستاذ سمير هل يوجد فى برنامج الرسوم الخاص بفكسول خاصية تخلينى أرسم على الشارت نفس المؤشر فى نفس الوقت بدون إنى أفتح كل شارت خاص بكل عملة وأرسم المؤشر بمعنى لو فتحت 10 شارت أو أكتر وعايز مثلا أرسم البولنجر باندس ممكن أنزله مرة واحدة على كل الشارتات ولا أفتح كل شارت وأرسم عليه وأقفله وأفتح إللى بعده؟
> وكل عام وإنت بخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اعتقد لازم كل شارت لوحده ترسمه كل مرة مع العلم انى مش متمرس جيد على البرنامج

----------


## mentos

أهلا بكم ..... أنا سجلت جديد على المنتدى 
عندى سؤال بالنسبة للعمليات اللى بعملها 
نفترض إنى إشتريت 0.2 lot و حبيت بعد ما السعر إبتدى يعلى إنى أبيع نص الكمية يعنى 0.1 lot ....... هل ينفع ولا لازم أفتح عملية جديدة ببيع 0.1 lot ... و بكده يبقى عندى عمليتين بعمولتين جداد للشركة؟

----------


## mentos

سؤال آخر ...... أنا نزلت الإكسبرت اللى فى الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t54838.html 
و حاولت أشغله على metatrader لكنه مش بينفذ الأوامر ولا كأنه موجود ....... ممكن طريقة تشغيل إكسبرت على ميتاتريدر؟ و طريقة عمل test ليه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أهلا بكم ..... أنا سجلت جديد على المنتدى 
> عندى سؤال بالنسبة للعمليات اللى بعملها 
> نفترض إنى إشتريت 0.2 lot و حبيت بعد ما السعر إبتدى يعلى إنى أبيع نص الكمية يعنى 0.1 lot ....... هل ينفع ولا لازم أفتح عملية جديدة ببيع 0.1 lot ... و بكده يبقى عندى عمليتين بعمولتين جداد للشركة؟

 اهلا بيك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
ينفع ان تقفل اخد العقدين المهم يكون موجود الاختيار ده فى الشركة التى تشترك معها اما تضطر تدخل كل عقد منفصل وتغلقه منفصل بدل من عقد جديد

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال آخر ...... أنا نزلت الإكسبرت اللى فى الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t54838.html 
> و حاولت أشغله على metatrader لكنه مش بينفذ الأوامر ولا كأنه موجود ....... ممكن طريقة تشغيل إكسبرت على ميتاتريدر؟ و طريقة عمل test ليه؟

 عليك بوضعه فى فولدر الاكسبيرت واعادة تشغيل البرنامج وتكون مفعل expert advisors وكذلك تكون مفعل allow live trading   من الاكسبيرت
ولعمل باك تست من تشغيل strategy tester
واى مشكلة خاصة بالاكسبيرت يمكنك التواصل مع الاخ وجدى فى نفس موضوعه

----------


## mentos

ألف شكر أستاذ سمير

----------


## nagar000

كل عام و انتم بخير
لى سؤالان عن شركة fxcm
1-ما هو الحد الادنى المسموح به للوت الواحد،و ما هى الازواج الاقل فى الاسبريد,و كم حجم الاسبريد فيها، و هل تسمح بالاغلاق على نقطة واحدة ربح،و ما هو تسمح بنقطة واحدة ستوب عن سعر السوق؟

----------


## nagar000

السؤال الثانى
هل تسمح fxcm باستخدام الاكسبيرت على برنامج الميتا تريدر تبعها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل عام و انتم بخير
> لى سؤالان عن شركة fxcm
> 1-ما هو الحد الادنى المسموح به للوت الواحد،و ما هى الازواج الاقل فى الاسبريد,و كم حجم الاسبريد فيها، و هل تسمح بالاغلاق على نقطة واحدة ربح،و ما هو تسمح بنقطة واحدة ستوب عن سعر السوق؟

 كل عام وانت بخير
الحد الادنى للوت لا اعرف مقصود بيه ايه لانه انت مشترك مثلا حساب مينى يبقى اقل حاجة عقد وكذلك لو حساب عادى فاقل شئ هو عقد
اقل الازواج فى الاسبيرد هو اليورو 2.3 نقطة  
وتسمح بنقطة واحدة لان صفقتك فى السوق مباشرة 
بالنسبة للاستوب نقطة واحدة برضه عادى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السؤال الثانى
> هل تسمح fxcm باستخدام الاكسبيرت على برنامج الميتا تريدر تبعها؟

 حسب علمى نعم

----------


## Qadri

استاذ سمير             
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا فتحت حساب تجريبى جديد بعد ما FX AccuCharts قفل الحساب السابق وبرضه البرنامج لا يقبل اليوزر والباسوورد الجداد . ممكن حضرتك تفهمنى المشكلة ايه بالظبط حتى اكون على علم ؟  
سوال تانى مفيش برنامج افضل من ده ؟

----------


## ihkdhfvhidl

السلام عليكم ياشباب وكل عام وانتم بخير في الحقيقه ياشباب انا عندي فكره جربتها بنفسي وهي اكثر من رائعه ولقد قام الاخ اسامه بعمل اكسبيرت مشابه لها لكن المشكله انها لازم تتعمل اكسبيرت وانا لولا اني مشغول كنت اتعلمت البرمجه مخصوص علشان اعمله فاي واحد يلتمس في نفسه الرغبه في برمجته ونشره اكن له من الشاكرين والفكره ببساطه وضع موفينغ افريج بسيط بقيمه 3 واخر بيسط بقيمه 5 وشفت 3 بالاضافه الي moving average of osecicllator (defoult seting) وتجده في قائمه المؤشرات في الميتاتريدر في شارت الساعه لتفادي الزبزبات والفكره كلاتي شراء حينما يتقاطع الموفيغ افريج الاول مع الثاني بحيث يكون الاول هو الاعلي ويكون الموفينج افريج الايسولايتر فوق الصفر والعكس عند البيع بالنسبه للاستوب لوز تكون مفتوحه والتيك بروفيت بالنسبه لشارت الساعه 20 بيبس واللوت 0.01 وافضل برمجه الاكسبيرت علي شارت الساعه فقط لتلافي الزبزبات ولكم الف شكر وكل عام وانتم بخير اخوكم هاني

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير             
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا فتحت حساب تجريبى جديد بعد ما FX AccuCharts قفل الحساب السابق وبرضه البرنامج لا يقبل اليوزر والباسوورد الجداد . ممكن حضرتك تفهمنى المشكلة ايه بالظبط حتى اكون على علم ؟  
> سوال تانى مفيش برنامج افضل من ده ؟

 مش تجربه عشان نحكم هناك افضل ام لا
ياريت ترسل لى بيانات الحساب التجريبى على الخاص لتجربتها

----------


## مضارب المجنون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخيراً اخ سمير تعلمت العملات المباشره وغير المباشره اللي سالتك عليها قبل كم يوم وصراحه ماقصرت معايا بطريقة كيف نبيعا وكيف نشتريها  :AA:   والله يفتحلك يااخ سمير ابواب الرزق الحلال لك ولعيالك ويديمك بالصحه والعافيه   اما سؤالي اليوم طال عمرك فهو :  عندما اودع فلوس في الفكسول مثلا 500 دولار وتاجرت بها وخابطت وزبط الموضوع معايه ودبلت راس المال مرتين وفي خلال اربعة ايام تداول من بعد ايداع الفلوس يعني بعد مادوعت الفلوس باربع ايام دبلتها مرتين يعني صارو 1500 دولار.. :016:   والسؤال؟؟ :016:  اذا اريد سحب مبلغ 1000 دولار يعني اللي ربحتهم فهل باستطاعتي ذلك حيث انه لم اتاجر الا اربعة ايام فقط  فهل استطيع السحب متى اشاء يعني والا فيه مده يعني مثلا مااقدر اسحب الا بعد اسبوع او شهر الخ

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخيراً اخ سمير تعلمت العملات المباشره وغير المباشره اللي سالتك عليها قبل كم يوم وصراحه ماقصرت معايا بطريقة كيف نبيعا وكيف نشتريها   والله يفتحلك يااخ سمير ابواب الرزق الحلال لك ولعيالك ويديمك بالصحه والعافيه   اما سؤالي اليوم طال عمرك فهو :  عندما اودع فلوس في الفكسول مثلا 500 دولار وتاجرت بها وخابطت وزبط الموضوع معايه ودبلت راس المال مرتين وفي خلال اربعة ايام تداول من بعد ايداع الفلوس يعني بعد مادوعت الفلوس باربع ايام دبلتها مرتين يعني صارو 1500 دولار..  والسؤال؟؟ اذا اريد سحب مبلغ 1000 دولار يعني اللي ربحتهم فهل باستطاعتي ذلك حيث انه لم اتاجر الا اربعة ايام فقط  فهل استطيع السحب متى اشاء يعني والا فيه مده يعني مثلا مااقدر اسحب الا بعد اسبوع او شهر الخ

 تقدر تسحب فى اى وقت لا مشكلة ياغالى

----------


## nagar000

السلام عليكم
سؤال من مبتدئ هل يمكن وضع اكثر من اكسبيرت على نفس الزوج و نفس التايم فريم ؟
و هل توضع على نفس التشارت؟
وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال من مبتدئ هل يمكن وضع اكثر من اكسبيرت على نفس الزوج و نفس التايم فريم ؟
> و هل توضع على نفس التشارت؟
> وشكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاجابة لا

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ سمير -- كل عام وانتم بخير                                                                                                      -ارجو ايضاح غلق وعكس الصفقة ومتي نستعملها  /  وماالفرق بينها وبين الهيدج        (افكسول)
                                  - شكرا  --  وبارك اللة فيك   ----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير -- كل عام وانتم بخير                                                                                                      -ارجو ايضاح غلق وعكس الصفقة ومتي نستعملها  /  وماالفرق بينها وبين الهيدج        (افكسول)
>                                   - شكرا  --  وبارك اللة فيك   ----------------------------------------------------------------------

 كل عام وانت بخير
غلق الصفقة وعكسها او الهيدج ترجع للمتاجر وطريقة عمله ولا فرق بينهم لكن الغلق وعكس الصفقة افضل نفسيا  
تقبل ودى

----------


## amrsawe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبعد , هل تتحدد قوة خطوط الدعم والمقاومة بناء على عدد المرات التى يحاول السعر النزول عنها او اختراقها ولا ينجح ام بعدد النقاط التى ينعكسها او يرتدها السعر عند نجاحه فى الاختراق او النزول.                                                          وتقبلوا وافر شكرى واحترامى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبعد , هل تتحدد قوة خطوط الدعم والمقاومة بناء على عدد المرات التى يحاول السعر النزول عنها او اختراقها ولا ينجح ام بعدد النقاط التى ينعكسها او يرتدها السعر عند نجاحه فى الاختراق او النزول.                                                          وتقبلوا وافر شكرى واحترامى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تحسب بقوة الارتداد منهم كل ما كان الارتداد اكبر كل ما كان اقوى

----------


## saudf

خوي ابي اسالك  
الحين الاعضاء اللي بقسم التوصيات مثل ماجد ومثل عاشق الذبذبه وغيرهم من الحترفين في التوصيات  
هم الان على اي اساس يسوون التوصيات وتصيب معاهم يعني ابي اعرف وش يسوون وعلى ايش يسوون عشان يعرفوا ان الزوج بيرتفع ويحددو الاهداف  
يعني زي مايقول المثل الصيني لاتعطيني السمكه بل علمني كيف اصطاد السمكه

----------


## justme

اسمع كثيرا عن مؤشر موجات اليوت 
و لكنني لم استطع ان اجد المؤشر 
هل يوجد لديك مؤشر موجات اليوت او المؤشر الذي توجد عليه احرف انجليزيه نسيت اسمه؟؟ 
ايضا بخصوص نقاط السبريد هل كل نقطه تعادل دولار ام ماذا ؟؟ 
شكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسمع كثيرا عن مؤشر موجات اليوت 
> و لكنني لم استطع ان اجد المؤشر 
> هل يوجد لديك مؤشر موجات اليوت او المؤشر الذي توجد عليه احرف انجليزيه نسيت اسمه؟؟ 
> ايضا بخصوص نقاط السبريد هل كل نقطه تعادل دولار ام ماذا ؟؟ 
> شكرا لك

 لايوجد مؤشر لموجات ايليوت لكن فى برامج غير مجانية لاستخراج الموجات
بالنسبة للنقطة = 1 دولار لو كان الحساب مينى لكن لو الحساب عادى النقطة = 10 دولار
ولو الحساب ميكرو النقطة = 0.1 دولار

----------


## مضارب المجنون

جزاك الله خير يااخ سمير 
ولي سؤال  انني اذا اردت البيع والشراء في افكسول : 
مثال ابي اشتري بــ 106.04 فانه لاينفذ الامر من هذا السعر وانما يزيد بعدة نقاط او يقل  
والسؤال الثاني ابي افهم كيف السبريد وكيف يتم خصم العموله من حسابي على النقاط  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## justme

> لايوجد مؤشر لموجات ايليوت لكن فى برامج غير مجانية لاستخراج الموجات

 طيب ممكن اسماء هذه البرامج المتوافقه مع برنامج ميتا تريدر

----------


## saudf

اخوي ابي اعرف الفرق بين الحساب المصغر والحساب العادي 
لاني جيت افتح حساب حقيقي محطوط خيارين عادي ومصغر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي ابي اعرف الفرق بين الحساب المصغر والحساب العادي 
> لاني جيت افتح حساب حقيقي محطوط خيارين عادي ومصغر

 حساب مصغر يبدا من 250 دولار وقيمة النقطة = 1 دولار ويحجز منك مارجن فى حدود 50 دولار يزيد او يقل حسب الشركة المشترك فيها وحجم العقد بيكون 10000 دولار 
حساب عادى يبدا من 2000 دولار وقيمة النقطة = 10 دولار ويحجز منك مارجن فى حدود 1000 دولار يزيد او يقل حسب الشركة المشترك فيها وحجم العقد بيكون 100000 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير يااخ سمير 
> ولي سؤال  انني اذا اردت البيع والشراء في افكسول : 
> مثال ابي اشتري بــ 106.04 فانه لاينفذ الامر من هذا السعر وانما يزيد بعدة نقاط او يقل  
> والسؤال الثاني ابي افهم كيف السبريد وكيف يتم خصم العموله من حسابي على النقاط  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 السعر فى حالة البيع هو ما يكون امامك على الشارت
لكن فى حالة الشراء بيكون سعر البيع + الاسبيرد
فلو فى افكسول الاسبيرد 3 نقط فاذن سعر الشراء من 106.04 هيكون 106.07

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ممكن اسماء هذه البرامج المتوافقه مع برنامج ميتا تريدر

 برنامج Refined Elliot Trader  واختصارا بيكون RET

----------


## ayman_am76

اخواني الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم جميعا 
اولا : ما هو مصطلح التعزيز وكيف يتم ؟
ثانيا : ما هي الازواج المتقابلة والازواج المتعاكسة ؟
مع شكري وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> اولا : ما هو مصطلح التعزيز وكيف يتم ؟  التعزيز هو زيادة العقود فى حالة الربح بنفس اتجاه الصفقة الاصلية
> التبريد هو زيادة العقود فى حالة الخسارة بنفس اتجاه الصفقة الاصلية  
> ثانيا : ما هي الازواج المتقابلة والازواج المتعاكسة ؟ الازواج المتقابلة وهى الازواج التى يكون اتجاهها واحد اغلب الوقت مثل اليورو دولار والباوند دولار  
> والمتعاكسة وهى الازواج التى يكون اتجاهها عكسى اغلب الوقت مثل اليورو جولار والدولار فرنك  
> مع شكري وتقديري

  الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## msaber2

يعني ايه سوينج ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني ايه سوينج ؟

 سوينج يعنى صفقات من متوسطة الامد الى طويلة الامد
يعنى صفقات قد تمتد لاسابيع وشهور

----------


## ayman_am76

اخي الكريم سمير صيام 
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك لسرعة الرد 
ولكن معلش ممكن اغلبك اشوي 
اولا : انا فهمت التعزيز بس في شي جديد وهو التبريد ما فهمتو ممكن توضيح ؟
ثانيا : اقصد اذا امكن ذكر الازواج المتقابلة وذكر الازواج المتعاكسة ؟
مع شكري لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم سمير صيام 
> شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك لسرعة الرد 
> ولكن معلش ممكن اغلبك اشوي 
> اولا : انا فهمت التعزيز بس في شي جديد وهو التبريد ما فهمتو ممكن توضيح ؟
> ثانيا : اقصد اذا امكن ذكر الازواج المتقابلة وذكر الازواج المتعاكسة ؟
> مع شكري لك

 ماهو الاجابة فى اجابة السؤال المرة اللى فاتت ايه الجديد فى السؤال انت كررته

----------


## ayman_am76

معلش اتحملني اصلو جملة (الصفقة الاصلية) مكررة في التعزيز وايضا التبريد فما هو المقود بالصفقة الاصلية الاولى والثانية
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش اتحملني اصلو جملة (الصفقة الاصلية) مكررة في التعزيز وايضا التبريد فما هو المقود بالصفقة الاصلية الاولى والثانية
> وبارك الله فيك

 يعنى لو الصفقة الاصلية شراء هكرر شراء تانى فى حالة الربح ويسمى تعزيز ولو فى حالة الخسارة تسمى تبريد

----------


## ayman_am76

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
وتقبل احترامي

----------


## justme

ممكن شرح استخدام برنامج ELWAVE للميتاتريدر

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن شرح استخدام برنامج ELWAVE للميتاتريدر

 غير متوفر فى المنتدى للاسف

----------


## justme

ما سبب حدوث القاب ؟؟ و على اي اساس يحدث ؟؟؟ 
مثلا  
انتهى يوم الجمعه على شمعه اغلقت على 195 اول ما يفتح السوق يوم الاحد مساء 
تجد ان اول شمعه فتحت بسعر اقل من اخر شمعه ما بين 100 و 500 نقطه فرق  
لماذا ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما سبب حدوث القاب ؟؟ و على اي اساس يحدث ؟؟؟ 
> مثلا  
> انتهى يوم الجمعه على شمعه اغلقت على 195 اول ما يفتح السوق يوم الاحد مساء 
> تجد ان اول شمعه فتحت بسعر اقل من اخر شمعه ما بين 100 و 500 نقطه فرق  
> لماذا ؟؟؟

 عادة الجاب يحذث لخبر او تصريح اثناء الاجازة 
وحسب علمى لم يحذث شئ اثناء الاجازة

----------


## مضارب المجنون

الله يعطيك العافيه اخ سمير على تجاوبك السريع  
سؤال اخر هل استطيع ربط الميتا تريد 4 مع الفكسول  
لانه الاحظ انه في استراتيجيات تقول ان الميتا ينفذ الصفقات من وحده  
فياليت تعطيني الجواب

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخ سمير على تجاوبك السريع  
> سؤال اخر هل استطيع ربط الميتا تريد 4 مع الفكسول  
> لانه الاحظ انه في استراتيجيات تقول ان الميتا ينفذ الصفقات من وحده  
> فياليت تعطيني الجواب

 للاسف لا يمكن الربط بينهم

----------


## مضارب المجنون

طيب اخوي اقدر احط تمبلتات على افكسول شارت لاني ماحملته 
فاذا يقبل خليني احمله وانزل عليه تمبلت

----------


## AA_FX

السلام عليكم استاذنا الغالي
ماهو الفرق بين التوجيهين التاليين 
Buy A Bounce
Cover On A Bounce         
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## FOREXER80

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في الميتا تريدر أخترت Costom Indicators وبعدين أخترت Bands 
فأضيفت خطوط في الرسم البياني لا أعرف ماهيتها أتمنى من الأخوة توضيحها 
في المرفقات صورة توضح المقصود ..   :016:  
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اخوي اقدر احط تمبلتات على افكسول شارت لاني ماحملته 
> فاذا يقبل خليني احمله وانزل عليه تمبلت

 هو تقدر تحفظ الصفحة بتاعتك عليه بمعنى حطيت مؤشرات تحفظها ولما تفتحه تفتح وهى موجودة عليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذنا الغالي
> ماهو الفرق بين التوجيهين التاليين 
>   Buy A Bounce 
> Cover On A Bounce         
> جزاك الله خيرا

 الاولى شراء عند الارتداد من الدعم او المقاومة 
لكن التانية مش عارف المقصود بيها لان cover  تغطية فمعناها تغطية عند الارتداد فمش عارف المقصود بيها لكن لوفى جملة هى موجودة فيها ممكن تكتبها لى وانا اقولك المقصود بيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> في الميتا تريدر أخترت Costom Indicators وبعدين أخترت Bands 
> فأضيفت خطوط في الرسم البياني لا أعرف ماهيتها أتمنى من الأخوة توضيحها 
> في المرفقات صورة توضح المقصود ..   
> وشكرا

 
الباوند هو مؤشر البولينجر الموجود فى الميتا تريدر وهى تعتبر خطوط دعم ومقاومة

----------


## وحيد الجزيره

الاخوان اصحاب الخبره  في هذا المنتدى...  
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته. 
انا اجهل تمام الجهل عن تجارة الفوركس ولم اسمع بها سوى اليوم وتحمست لها اريد ان اعرف الاساسيات والاشياء التي تجعلني متداولا ناجحا وماذا احتاج واتمنى اني لم اثقل عليكم باستفساراتي واتمنى الاجابه التي استطيع ان افهمها باذن الله...

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوان اصحاب الخبره  في هذا المنتدى...  
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته. 
> انا اجهل تمام الجهل عن تجارة الفوركس ولم اسمع بها سوى اليوم وتحمست لها اريد ان اعرف الاساسيات والاشياء التي تجعلني متداولا ناجحا وماذا احتاج واتمنى اني لم اثقل عليكم باستفساراتي واتمنى الاجابه التي استطيع ان افهمها باذن الله...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لقد جاوبتك على هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t55261.html#post858440

----------


## وحيد الجزيره

بس يالغالي مالقيت موضوع يشبع اسفساراتي ياليت تعطيني موضوع فيه كل شي عن الفوركيس..  
واسف على الاطاله..

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس يالغالي مالقيت موضوع يشبع اسفساراتي ياليت تعطيني موضوع فيه كل شي عن الفوركيس..  
> واسف على الاطاله..

 راجع هذا الكتاب سيعطيك فكرة مبسطة عن كل شئ    https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم  
بعد إذنك أنا هحول إن شاء الله  حسابى من مصغر إلى عادى عايز أعرف إزاى فى  الحساب العادى أقدر أحسب العقود إللى أخش بيهم اى صفقة ومقصدش النسبة المئوية ولا حجم العقود لكن أقصد لو أنا محدد 2% أو 5% او غيره إزاى أعرف عدد العقود؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> بعد إذنك أنا هحول إن شاء الله  حسابى من مصغر إلى عادى عايز أعرف إزاى فى  الحساب العادى أقدر أحسب العقود إللى أخش بيهم اى صفقة ومقصدش النسبة المئوية ولا حجم العقود لكن أقصد لو أنا محدد 2% أو 5% او غيره إزاى أعرف عدد العقود؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
2% لو مقصود بها الاستوب 
تحسب راس المال × 2% = المبلغ
المبلغ الناتج / قيمة الاستوب = عدد العقود اللتى تدخل بها

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

مش عارف هى تفرق ولا لأ بس للتأكيد أنا أقصد 2% من رأس المال إللى أخش بيه الصفقات فى المرة الواحدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش عارف هى تفرق ولا لأ بس للتأكيد أنا أقصد 2% من رأس المال إللى أخش بيه الصفقات فى المرة الواحدة

 تدخل بيهم كمارجن اما كاستوب

----------


## الاسكندر

السلام عليكم  ما هو القاب او الجاب؟؟ وهل هناك جاب صعود وجاب هبوط؟؟ وياريت لو توضحوا اكثر على الشارت؟؟ اريد الاستفاده جزاكم الله الف الف خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  ما هو القاب او الجاب؟؟ وهل هناك جاب صعود وجاب هبوط؟؟ وياريت لو توضحوا اكثر على الشارت؟؟ اريد الاستفاده جزاكم الله الف الف خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله

  ةعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو على الشارت شوف افتتاح هذا الاسبوع على المجنون وسترى بنفسك الجاب
وهو فجوة سعرية والجاب ممكن يكون لاسفل وممكن يكون لاعلى
والمغترض فى العادة تغطية هذا الجاب ولكن ليس شرط اساسى

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

> تدخل بيهم كمارجن اما كاستوب

 أنا أستوبى متغير لكن أقصد كمارجن

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا أستوبى متغير لكن أقصد كمارجن

 يبقى الحسبة كالتالى
راس المال × 2% = المارجن الاجمالى المطلوب
الناتج / قيمة المارجن للعقد الواحد = عدد العقود

----------


## broken_trend

لدى عده اسئله بخصوص البيفوت انا اعلم انها نقاط دعم و مقاومه تتم عن طريق عمليه حسابيه معينه و لكن : 
1- متى تتجدد البيفوت على الشارت ؟؟؟ يوميا ام ماذا ؟؟ 
2- من المفترض انها تكون بمثابه دعم و مقاومه للسعر الا اننى لاحظت فى بعد الاحيان ان السعر يخترقها و يصعد مره اخرى فوقها و ليس من رقيب  
3- ما هى افضل الاعدادات للمتاجره بها ؟؟ علما بإننى استخدمها على شارت الربع ساعه

----------


## غسان

ما هي ادنى و اعلى نقط  فيبناتشي ل C في نموذج الفراشة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدى عده اسئله بخصوص البيفوت انا اعلم انها نقاط دعم و مقاومه تتم عن طريق عمليه حسابيه معينه و لكن : 
> 1- متى تتجدد البيفوت على الشارت ؟؟؟ يوميا ام ماذا ؟؟  مع افتتاح كل يوم للبايفوت اليومى وده المستخدم مع الاغلبية و 4 ساعات لو يايفوت 4 ساعات وده قليل الاستخدام  
> 2- من المفترض انها تكون بمثابه دعم و مقاومه للسعر الا اننى لاحظت فى بعد الاحيان ان السعر يخترقها و يصعد مره اخرى فوقها و ليس من رقيب   اكيد بيحصل كده واحيانا يحترمها   
> 3- ما هى افضل الاعدادات للمتاجره بها ؟؟ علما بإننى استخدمها على شارت الربع ساعه  افضل طرق لمتابعتها ارجع الى مواضيع ابو شهيد ففيها كل شئ عن البايفوت اليومى

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هي ادنى و اعلى نقط  فيبناتشي ل C في نموذج الفراشة

 انصحك بالرجوع الى موضع اخونا هادى فى موضوع الفراشة ففيه التفاصيل لذلك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37865.html

----------


## السديري

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  كل عام وانت بخير هل تريد جدول مثل جداول المليون ام تريد مجرد جدول تحدد به نسبة دخولك فى كل صفقة

 عطني جدولين وانا بختار اللي عاجبني .... 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> عطني جدولين وانا بختار اللي عاجبني .... 
> بارك الله فيك

 بالنسبة لجدول نسبة الدخول اليك هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53685.html  بالنسبة لجدول المليون ستجده فى موضوع المليون https://forum.arabictrader.com/857698-177-post.html

----------


## سالم

استاذ سمير 
انا عملت صفقة بيع 
وتفاجات بان الصفقة اغلقت بسرعة بخسارة 
وهي الي وضعت عليها علامة بالاحمر 
ما تفسير ذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> انا عملت صفقة بيع 
> وتفاجات بان الصفقة اغلقت بسرعة بخسارة 
> وهي الي وضعت عليها علامة بالاحمر 
> ما تفسير ذا

 مارجن كول لانك فتحت صفقات كثيرة وطبعا ده مخالف لادارة المال

----------


## abdrehman

اخوي انا فتحت حساب لدى شركة ماركتيفيا .. وعندما اريد ان افتح صفقة معينة .. الاقي في خانة مكتوب عليها price type .. وفيها خيارات منها :
limit market stop فما هو الفرق بينهم ?

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي انا فتحت حساب لدى شركة ماركتيفيا .. وعندما اريد ان افتح صفقة معينة .. الاقي في خانة مكتوب عليها price type .. وفيها خيارات منها :
> limitالهدف   market سعر السوق الان   stop الاستوب   فما هو الفرق بينهم ?

 الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## mshakil

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير استاذ سمير
عندي سؤال
الرافعه الماليه الي هي 1:100 و1:200 و الخ صراحه مو فاهمة
1:100 يعني 1% و1:200 يعني 0.5% و1:400 تعني 0.25%
وانا اتباع في المنتدى جميع الاخوه يتخوفو من 1:400
ليش مو هي اقل من 1:100 
ارجو منك يا استاذنا الكبير توضيحها لي 
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير استاذ سمير
> عندي سؤال
> الرافعه الماليه الي هي 1:100 و1:200 و الخ صراحه مو فاهمة
> 1:100 يعني 1% و1:200 يعني 0.5% و1:400 تعني 0.25%
> وانا اتباع في المنتدى جميع الاخوه يتخوفو من 1:400
> ليش مو هي اقل من 1:100 
> ارجو منك يا استاذنا الكبير توضيحها لي 
> تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الرافعة المالية مرتبطة ارتباط بالمارجن وعلى اساسها يتم خصم المارجن
ويحسب المارجن بقسمة حجم العقد على الرافعة بمعنى لو انت حسابك مينى اذن سيكون حجم العقد 10000 دولار وبالتالى ستحسب الرافعة كالتالى
رافعة 1:100 = 10000 / 100 = 100 دولار مارجن
رافعة 1:200 = 10000 / 200 = 50 دولار مارجن
رافعة 1:400 = 10000 / 400 = 25 دولار مارجن 
ليه بيقولوا ان 1:400 اخطر ويتخوفوا منها لانها ستسهل عليك الدخول ب 4 عقود بنفس مارجن الرافعة 1:100 
فى حالة الرافعة 1:100 سيخصم منك 100 دولار لكن فى حالة 1:400 سيخصم 25 
ومن مبدا الدخول ب 10% من راس المال كمارجن كما هو متبع عند الاغلبية
يبقى لو حسابك 10000 دولار هتدخل بمارجن 1000 دولار
فلو دخلت برافعة 1:100 ستدخل ب 1000 / 100 = 10 عقود
ولو دخلت برافعة 1:400 ستدخل ب 1000 / 25 = 40 عقد 
طبعا الاغلبية بيحسب على اساس الربح ولكن الحسبة بتكون على الخسارة
صحيح 40 عقد فى حالة الربح افضل لكن فى حالة الخسارة مصيبة كبرى
فتحيل انت دخلت باستوب 50 نقطة
فى حالة الرافعة 1:100 ستخسر 10 * 50 = 500 دولار = 5% من راس المال اللى هو 10000 دولار اللى عليه المثال
وفى حالة الرافعة 1:400 ستخسر 40 * 50 = 2000 دولار = 20% من راس المال  
لذلك الرافعة 1:400 اخطر  
ولو فى شئ مش مفهوم قولى

----------


## mshakil

جزاك الله الف خير استاذ سمير
وانا اقول خلال يومين دخلت ربح فوق 50000$ واليوم خلال دقائق معدوده خسرت 58000$

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير  ممكن سؤال لا النسبة لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة انا احدد على هاى الشمعة با النسبة للمقاومة واللوه  باالنسبة للدعم هل هذا صحيح ام ماذا وشكراااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير  ممكن سؤال لا النسبة لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة انا احدد على هاى الشمعة با النسبة للمقاومة واللوه  باالنسبة للدعم هل هذا صحيح ام ماذا وشكراااااااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدعم والمقاومة بتحدد على القمم والقيعان وليس كل هاى او لو 
يعنى لازم القمة تكون شمعتين قبل وشمعتين بعدها اقل منها والقاع يكون شمعتين اعلى قبله وبعده

----------


## B.man

شباب انا الحمد لله في الديمو زي العسل كل يوم 20 او 30 نقطة الحمد لله عندي طريقة ما شي عليها  
سؤال :: هل الإستراتيجية التي أستخدمها في الديمو نتفع لو أطبقها على الحساب الحقيقي لأنو الحمد لله ربحي يومي  
في الديمو 200 $ تقريبا ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب انا الحمد لله في الديمو زي العسل كل يوم 20 او 30 نقطة الحمد لله عندي طريقة ما شي عليها  
> سؤال :: هل الإستراتيجية التي أستخدمها في الديمو نتفع لو أطبقها على الحساب الحقيقي لأنو الحمد لله ربحي يومي  
> في الديمو 200 $ تقريبا ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ 
> وشكرا لكم

 تنفع ان شاء الله فى الحقيقى
الفرق الوحيد هو نفسيتك اثناء التعامل مع الصفقات لاغير

----------


## princ71

شكرا استاذ سمير على الرد انا  قصدى رسم خط الدعم او المقاومةعلى الشمعة نفسها اذا كانت دعم او مقاومة الرسم على الهاى ولا سعر الاغلاق

----------


## mshakil

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير استاذ سمير 
استاذ سمير انا مبتدي في السوق الفوركس في الفترة هذي  جالس اتعلم وصلت الي التحليل الفني
بماذا تنصحني استخدم اي مؤاشر

----------


## mshakil

السلام عليكم
استاذ سمير
وانا اتصفح المنتدى وجد كتاب  كيف تكون محترف في عالم الفوركس مكون من عدت دروس انا حملتها بس واجهة مشكله عندما افتح الملف  يقلي ادخل كلمة السر

----------


## مضارب المجنون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يااخ سمير الله يطول في عمرك ويمدك بالصحه والعافيه  
عندي سؤال وهو انني في افكسول عندما اريد الشراء مثلا عمله السبريد حقها 5 نقاط  
مثلا  ابغا اشتري من عند 104.9 فانه لايشتري الا عند  104.4 واكون خسران خمس نقاط  
طيب كذا حلوين  طيب في حالة ارتفع المؤشر  وبدات العمله في اللون الاخضر فهل تعتبر النقاط المكتسبه بكاملها لي او فيه خصم ... غير الخصم الاول

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير على الرد انا  قصدى رسم خط الدعم او المقاومةعلى الشمعة نفسها اذا كانت دعم او مقاومة الرسم على الهاى ولا سعر الاغلاق

 الاتنين كويسين بس بيكون افضلهم اللى بيكون مدعم بقمة او قاع تانى او مستوى فايبو 
يعنى مثلا الاغلاق كان متوافق مع مستوى 38 فايبو فيكون هو الاهم من الهاى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير استاذ سمير 
> استاذ سمير انا مبتدي في السوق الفوركس في الفترة هذي  جالس اتعلم وصلت الي التحليل الفني
> بماذا تنصحني استخدم اي مؤاشر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انصحك بالتحليل الفنى والمؤشرات فقط للتدعيم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ سمير
> وانا اتصفح المنتدى وجد كتاب  كيف تكون محترف في عالم الفوركس مكون من عدت دروس انا حملتها بس واجهة مشكله عندما افتح الملف  يقلي ادخل كلمة السر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المفروض الملفات من غير اى كلمات سر والملف فتح معايا عادى من غير ما يطلب اى كلمة سر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> يااخ سمير الله يطول في عمرك ويمدك بالصحه والعافيه  
> عندي سؤال وهو انني في افكسول عندما اريد الشراء مثلا عمله السبريد حقها 5 نقاط  
> مثلا  ابغا اشتري من عند 104.9 فانه لايشتري الا عند  104.4 واكون خسران خمس نقاط  
> طيب كذا حلوين  طيب في حالة ارتفع المؤشر  وبدات العمله في اللون الاخضر فهل تعتبر النقاط المكتسبه بكاملها لي او فيه خصم ... غير الخصم الاول

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اى صفقة ستبداها ستبدا بالسالب بمقدار الاسبيرد لانه حق شركة الوساطة
واى نقاط موجبة فى الصفقة لك كاملة بدون اى نقصان

----------


## k.e.n

السلا م عليكم اخ سمير سؤالي عن نظام الرافعه وحجم العقد في fxsol  حسابي اقل من1000 واريد ان اعمل النقطه بدولار اتمنى ان تكتب لي الاعدادات اللازمه والف شكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلا م عليكم اخ سمير سؤالي عن نظام الرافعه وحجم العقد في fxsol  حسابي اقل من1000 واريد ان اعمل النقطه بدولار اتمنى ان تكتب لي الاعدادات اللازمه والف شكر

 وعليكم السلام 
خليها على الافتراضى
يعنى الرافعة 1:100 وحجم العقد = 10000 دولار

----------


## السديري

> بالنسبة لجدول نسبة الدخول اليك هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53685.html  بالنسبة لجدول المليون ستجده فى موضوع المليون  https://forum.arabictrader.com/857698-177-post.html

 جزاك الله الف خير ...

----------


## B.man

عندي سؤال  
انا أفكر كبداية أفتح حساب بـ 20 $ بس انا معايا ماستر كارد مسبقة الدفع اوكي هل لمن أودع المبلغ في الشركة 
كم يكون فرق العملة علما انو أحط فيها بالريال يعني البنك الأهلي كم يسحب بس المبلغ المودع ولا في شي تاني  
سؤال تاني (( لمن أعمل سحب توصل لي على الماستر كارد ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي سؤال  
> انا أفكر كبداية أفتح حساب بـ 20 $ بس انا معايا ماستر كارد مسبقة الدفع اوكي هل لمن أودع المبلغ في الشركة 
> كم يكون فرق العملة علما انو أحط فيها بالريال يعني البنك الأهلي كم يسحب بس المبلغ المودع ولا في شي تاني  
> سؤال تاني (( لمن أعمل سحب توصل لي على الماستر كارد ؟؟

 بالنسبة للايداع بيتم الايداع بالمبلغ اللى انت محدده فقط وهيسحب ريالات على قدر فرق التحويل بين الريال والدولار
بالنسبة للسحب بيكون تحويل بنكى فقط

----------


## B.man

تحويل بنكي طيب إيش المطلوب يعني أعطيهم 
رقم حسابي في الماستر ولا حسابي في البنك الأهلي ولا شنو هرجة التحويل البنكي

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحويل بنكي طيب إيش المطلوب يعني أعطيهم 
> رقم حسابي في الماستر ولا حسابي في البنك الأهلي ولا شنو هرجة التحويل البنكي

 التحويل البنكى بيكون لك رقم حساب فى اى بنك وبتطلب تحويل الفلوس عليه يعنى بتديهم رقم حسابك فى نموذج السحب مع بيانات البنك من اسمه وعنوانه

----------


## mass

أنا جديد على سوق العملات 
هل هناك شروحات لكيفية التداول 
أريد إذا بالإمكان شروحات لبرامج التداول وكيفيته

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا جديد على سوق العملات 
> هل هناك شروحات لكيفية التداول 
> أريد إذا بالإمكان شروحات لبرامج التداول وكيفيته

 اهلا بك معنا 
عليك بمراجعة الكتاب فى المشاركة المرفقة كبداية وعندك قسم التعليميى ملئ بالمواضيع التعليمية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ه من الممكن توضيح نقطه ان يكون الزوج يحترم نقطه الدعم والمقاومه او ان يكون زوج لا يحترمها
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ه من الممكن توضيح نقطه ان يكون الزوج يحترم نقطه الدعم والمقاومه او ان يكون زوج لا يحترمها
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نقطة الدعم والمقاومة التى يحترمها السعر يعنى يرتد منها ولا يكسرها بسهولة
طبعا لا يحترمها يعنى يكسرها بدون اى ارتداد منها 
مع ملاحظة ان الترند الصاعد يتم احترام الدعوم جيدا والارتداد منها اما فى حالة الترند الهابط يتم احترام المقاومات

----------


## cata.1966

تحيه طيبه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
سؤالى هو لشخص متمرس فى الفوركس وهو 
بعد الدراسه الكامله والتدريب الكافى من مختلف المنتديات عندما ادخل على اى شارت خاصه الطويل مثل 4 ساعات مثلا فى الغالب هل انتظر ان تاتى لى فرصه سواء فى النماج او المؤشرات او غيره ام ان هناك فرصه للربح والتحليل الفنى باستمرار اينما دخلت على الشارت
يغنى هل هناك داءما فرصه للربح (مع وجود اخبره والتعليم الكافيين) ام على ان اجلس وانتظر ان تاتى الفرصه لذالك
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحيه طيبه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> سؤالى هو لشخص متمرس فى الفوركس وهو 
> بعد الدراسه الكامله والتدريب الكافى من مختلف المنتديات عندما ادخل على اى شارت خاصه الطويل مثل 4 ساعات مثلا فى الغالب هل انتظر ان تاتى لى فرصه سواء فى النماج او المؤشرات او غيره ام ان هناك فرصه للربح والتحليل الفنى باستمرار اينما دخلت على الشارت
> يغنى هل هناك داءما فرصه للربح (مع وجود اخبره والتعليم الكافيين) ام على ان اجلس وانتظر ان تاتى الفرصه لذالك
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الفكرة تقف على طريقة المتاجرة التى تعمل بها والتى ايا كانت ستنتظر الفرصة على الفريم ولن تجد فرصة اينما دخلت

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

سلام عليكم استاذي العزيز   اريد ان استفسر عن الرافعة المالية والهامش المحجوز وفن ادارة راس المال هل هناك كتاب معين اقرأه او دروس من المنتدى ؟؟ 
او برنامج معين في الاكسل مثلا اضع فيه قيمة رصيدي والرافعة وكمية العقود ليعطيني نسبة الهامش المحجوز من الرصيد مثلا    وشكرا لجهودك اخي الكريم وجعلها الله صدقة جارية لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم استاذي العزيز   اريد ان استفسر عن الرافعة المالية والهامش المحجوز وفن ادارة راس المال هل هناك كتاب معين اقرأه او دروس من المنتدى ؟؟ 
> او برنامج معين في الاكسل مثلا اضع فيه قيمة رصيدي والرافعة وكمية العقود ليعطيني نسبة الهامش المحجوز من الرصيد مثلا    وشكرا لجهودك اخي الكريم وجعلها الله صدقة جارية لك

 وعليكم السلام 
بالنسبة لملف الاكسل يمكنك استخدام الملف الذى ارفقته فى الموضع التالى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53685.html 
بالنسبة لكتاب ادارة مالية هشوفوه لك بس مش فاكر اسمه ايه عندى

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
من فضلكم كنت عايز اعرف رسمات الترند دى صح ولا لا

----------


## mhmoud_ali

و هذا

----------


## mhmoud_ali

و هنا حدث اختراق

----------


## عبده المصرى

أهلا اخى محمود بخصوص ترند اليورو فهو افقى زيادة عن اللزوم وانظر للشارت المرفق وانظر الى الترند الاصفر .... اما بخصوص ترند الباوند والدولار ين فهما ان شاء الله تمام مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق،،،،،

----------


## ahmad - syria

استاذ مامعنى كلمة 
قاب  او جاب 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ مامعنى كلمة 
> قاب  او جاب 
> وشكرا

 الجاب هو فجوة سعرية نتيجة خبر او تصريح قوى

----------


## سمير صيام

> أهلا اخى محمود بخصوص ترند اليورو فهو افقى زيادة عن اللزوم وانظر للشارت المرفق وانظر الى الترند الاصفر .... اما بخصوص ترند الباوند والدولار ين فهما ان شاء الله تمام مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق،،،،،

 تسلم ياغالى على المرور والاجابة

----------


## dr.forex2000

بارك الله في كل القائمين علي الرد علي اسئلة المبتدئين  
اريد ان اعرف ما هو الكيبل ؟؟

----------


## الدكتور

ممكن  اخ مصرى يرشح لى شركه فوركس يكون ليها وكيل فى مصر وبتعمل بالحساب الاسلامى
وشكرا للاهتمام

----------


## الدكتور

واهم حاجة تكون شركة محترمه 
وملتزمة بسحب الاموال بطريقة سهله
وشكرا

----------


## عبده المصرى

> تسلم ياغالى على المرور والاجابة

 أهلا بحبيب قلبى لا شكر على واجب كله سلف ودين،،،،  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبده المصرى

> بارك الله في كل القائمين علي الرد علي اسئلة المبتدئين   اريد ان اعرف ما هو الكيبل ؟؟

 الكيبل هو الباوند دولار

----------


## عبده المصرى

> ممكن اخ مصرى يرشح لى شركه فوركس يكون ليها وكيل فى مصر وبتعمل بالحساب الاسلامى
> وشكرا للاهتمام

  

> واهم حاجة تكون شركة محترمه 
> وملتزمة بسحب الاموال بطريقة سهله
> وشكرا

 شركات الفوركس الكبيرة لا يوجد لها وكلاء بالدول العربية وطبعا افضل شركة من وجهة نظرى نتيجة التعامل معها افكسول والسحب والايداع بدون اى مشاكل،،،،

----------


## mhmoud_ali

الف شكر اخى الكريم عبده المصرى

----------


## .::USD::.

السلام عليكم 
سؤالين فقط 
هل قام احد من قبل بسحب ارباحه من شركة الوساطة؟ ولو الجواب نعم , ما اسم الشركة لكي اشترك بها ؟! 
بماذا تنصحني قبل ان افتح حساب حقيقى وانا في بداية تجربتي فى عالم الفوركس ؟! 
شكرا لك

----------


## ali.a

بارك الله فيك استاذي الفاضل  ويزاك الله كل خير  صراحة من كثرة الصفحات ما قدرت اشوف كل المواضيع عشان جذى بطرح سؤالي هذا واتمنى تشرحون صدركم لي  حتى استفيد منكم اكثر واكثر  انا عضـــو جديد عندكم في المنتدى احب اتداول في الذهب لكن عن طريق الشراء من السوق الذهب العادي   يعني مب الوسيط  وين اقدر اتابع الذهب وكيف اقدر اعتمد على التوصيات ومتى ابيع حتى اقدر استفيد من الربح

----------


## life2009

سؤال لذوي الخبره والمعرفه كيف بامكاني تنفيذ عمليات البيع والشراء واغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه ومعرفتها على برنامج ميتاتريدر٤ جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤالين فقط 
> هل قام احد من قبل بسحب ارباحه من شركة الوساطة؟ ولو الجواب نعم , ما اسم الشركة لكي اشترك بها ؟! 
> بماذا تنصحني قبل ان افتح حساب حقيقى وانا في بداية تجربتي فى عالم الفوركس ؟! 
> شكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم ياغالى والسحب كان من افكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤالين فقط 
> هل قام احد من قبل بسحب ارباحه من شركة الوساطة؟ ولو الجواب نعم , ما اسم الشركة لكي اشترك بها ؟! 
> بماذا تنصحني قبل ان افتح حساب حقيقى وانا في بداية تجربتي فى عالم الفوركس ؟! 
> شكرا لك

 طبعا لا انصحك بفتح حساب حقيقى الا بعد التاكد التام انه تستطيع المتاجرة وانك استوعبت المووضع كاملا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك استاذي الفاضل  ويزاك الله كل خير  صراحة من كثرة الصفحات ما قدرت اشوف كل المواضيع عشان جذى بطرح سؤالي هذا واتمنى تشرحون صدركم لي  حتى استفيد منكم اكثر واكثر  انا عضـــو جديد عندكم في المنتدى احب اتداول في الذهب لكن عن طريق الشراء من السوق الذهب العادي   يعني مب الوسيط  وين اقدر اتابع الذهب وكيف اقدر اعتمد على التوصيات ومتى ابيع حتى اقدر استفيد من الربح

  اهلا بك فى المتداول العربى 
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة للدهب العادى اللى يفيدك فيه اخونا hanyfm  وان شاء الله يرد عليك هنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال لذوي الخبره والمعرفه كيف بامكاني تنفيذ عمليات البيع والشراء واغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه ومعرفتها على برنامج ميتاتريدر٤ جزاكم الله خيرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
يمكنك الرجوع الى هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html

----------


## brgs

أحبتي في الله
حبيت اسلم عليكم بعد حمد الله رجعت لكم بعد ما انتهيت من عمل خارج البلاد  طمنوني اشلونكم واشلون السوق معاكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أحبتي في الله
> حبيت اسلم عليكم بعد حمد الله رجعت لكم بعد ما انتهيت من عمل خارج البلاد  طمنوني اشلونكم واشلون السوق معاكم

 اهلا اخى الكريم وحمد الله على السلامة

----------


## ahmedfouad

أخى العزيز ا/ سمير.... أريد المؤشر (يبدو مثل السلم أو الدرج) الذى يظهر الـمقاومات والدعوم والبيفوت اليومية والأسبوعية والشهرية ومكتوب عليها على سبيل المثال Weekly pivot , daily support, weekly resistance إلخ......كما هوموضح على الشارت المرفق.....وبارك الله فيك...مشكور مقدما..! :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى العزيز ا/ سمير.... أريد المؤشر (يبدو مثل السلم أو الدرج) الذى يظهر الـمقاومات والدعوم والبيفوت اليومية والأسبوعية والشهرية ومكتوب عليها على سبيل المثال Weekly pivot , daily support, weekly resistance إلخ......كما هوموضح على الشارت المرفق.....وبارك الله فيك...مشكور مقدما..!

 انا عندى السلم اليومى لكن فى البيت لانى الان خارج المنزل 
وان شاء الله اول ماارجع البيت ابعتهولك

----------


## penelope

أخ سمير..
عندما أقوم بتنزيل اي شارت لا استطيع ان افتحه ..فقط عبارة عن رموز :Emoticon1: ..انا اعتقد انه يجب ان يكون عندي برنامج خاص ..ولكني لا أعرفه..... ارجو الإجابه :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير..
> عندما أقوم بتنزيل اي شارت لا استطيع ان افتحه ..فقط عبارة عن رموز..انا اعتقد انه يجب ان يكون عندي برنامج خاص ..ولكني لا أعرفه..... ارجو الإجابه

 هناك برنامج مع الاكس بى اسمه WINDOWS PICTURE AND FAX VIEWER 
او تنزلى برنامج ACD SEE  من اى موقع برامج

----------


## اسلام عادل

استاذ سمير
بخصوص تغيير مواعيد الافتتاح والاغلاق في افكسول 
 هو السوق بيفتح الساعه كام في افكسول وبيقفل الساعه كام بتوقيت مصر؟

----------


## life2009

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة life2009 					  _سؤال لذوي الخبره والمعرفه كيف بامكاني تنفيذ عمليات البيع والشراء واغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه ومعرفتها على برنامج ميتاتريدر٤ جزاكم الله خيرا_ اهلا بك اخى الكريم
يمكنك الرجوع الى هذا الموضوع  شــرح برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 ( Meta Trader 4 ) 
يا اخي بالنسبه للرابط المكتوب موجود فيه فقط شرح للبرنامج والمؤشرات من غير عملية تنفيذ اوامر البيع والشراء وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> بخصوص تغيير مواعيد الافتتاح والاغلاق في افكسول 
>  هو السوق بيفتح الساعه كام في افكسول وبيقفل الساعه كام بتوقيت مصر؟

 ان شاء الله الساعة 11.15 بتوقيت مصر

----------


## اسلام عادل

> ان شاء الله الساعة 11.15 بتوقيت مصر

 طب ويوم الجمعه الاغلاق الساعه كام؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة life2009                       _سؤال لذوي الخبره والمعرفه كيف بامكاني تنفيذ عمليات البيع والشراء واغلاق الصفقات المفتوحه ومعرفتها على برنامج ميتاتريدر٤ جزاكم الله خيرا_ اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> يمكنك الرجوع الى هذا الموضوع  شــرح برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 ( Meta Trader 4 ) 
> يا اخي بالنسبه للرابط المكتوب موجود فيه فقط شرح للبرنامج والمؤشرات من غير عملية تنفيذ اوامر البيع والشراء وشكرا

 اوامر البيع والشراء يكون بالضغط على ايكون new order  او من قائمة tools تختار new order
ومنها تختار بيع او شراء او بيع او شراء معلق

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب ويوم الجمعه الاغلاق الساعه كام؟

 حدود 10.30 بتوقيت القاهرة

----------


## life2009

شكرا اخ سمير و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا الساعه عندى 12 بتوقيت مصر ولسه السوق على الميتاترايدر مش فتح هو فيه اجازه ولا ايه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا الساعه عندى 12 بتوقيت مصر ولسه السوق على الميتاترايدر مش فتح هو فيه اجازه ولا ايه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللهبصرف النظر عن الاجازة اغلب شركات الميتا تفتح الساعة 2 بتوقيت مصراما ال تريد يفتح 12

----------


## ahmad - syria

> الجاب هو فجوة سعرية نتيجة خبر او تصريح قوى

   
شكرا جزيلا استاذنا الكبير :015:   
الحمد لله فهمت المعنى العام لهذه الكلمة :Big Grin:  
لكني حابب اعرف المزيد عن هذه انواعه مثلا ايجابياته سلبياته واين استطيع ان احصل هذه  :Hands: المعلومات 
وشكرا مرة ثانية :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا استاذنا الكبير  
> الحمد لله فهمت المعنى العام لهذه الكلمة 
> لكني حابب اعرف المزيد عن هذه انواعه مثلا ايجابياته سلبياته واين استطيع ان احصل هذه المعلومات 
> وشكرا مرة ثانية

 لا شكر على واجب الملف المرفق فى صفحة 64 معلومات اكتر عن الجاب ان شاء الله تفيدك

----------


## ali.a

> اهلا بك فى المتداول العربى   وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا بالنسبة للدهب العادى اللى يفيدك فيه اخونا hanyfm وان شاء الله يرد عليك هنا

   بارك الله فيك على ردك استاذي الفاضل  هل هناك قسم خاص في هالمنتدى بالتوصيات والتحليل بالنسبة للذهب

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك على ردك استاذي الفاضل  هل هناك قسم خاص في هالمنتدى بالتوصيات والتحليل بالنسبة للذهب

 فى تحليلات للدهب من الاخوة احيانا خاصة اخونا فيصل لكن لا يوجد قسم مخصص له

----------


## مضارب المجنون

الله يعطيك العافيه والصحه اخ سمير عندي سؤال  
الميتا تريد يظهر لي صفر زياده اخر السعر  
مثلا  الباوند دولار يظهر لي هكذا  1.74170  لاحظ يعطيني صفر زياده في الاخير  
ابي اعدله كيف ليصبح هكذا 1.7417

----------


## Epic

عندى بعض الاسئله بخصوص FX AccuCharts 
عند فتح قائمه الاسعار كما الصور لاختيار زوج ما عند غلقها يطلب منى حفظها وعند الغاء امر الحفظ تظل القائمه موجوده ونفس المشكله عند فتح اى زوج اغلقه يطلب منى ان احفظه رغما عنى  
لا اعرف ما السبب  
ثانى سؤال عند وضع مؤشرات وعمل save as template واحفظ التمبليت كيف افتحه مع اى زوج اخر ؟ 
ثالث سؤال : اين اجد اداة crosshair?? 
وشكرا جزيلا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافيه والصحه اخ سمير عندي سؤال  
> الميتا تريد يظهر لي صفر زياده اخر السعر  
> مثلا  الباوند دولار يظهر لي هكذا  1.74170  لاحظ يعطيني صفر زياده في الاخير  
> ابي اعدله كيف ليصبح هكذا 1.7417

 ياغالى ده ناتج ان الشركة هى اللى بتخلى الاسعار 5 خانات بدل 4 يعنى منقدرش نعدل عليه زى شركة اف اكس برو

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندى بعض الاسئله بخصوص FX AccuCharts 
> عند فتح قائمه الاسعار كما الصور لاختيار زوج ما عند غلقها يطلب منى حفظها وعند الغاء امر الحفظ تظل القائمه موجوده ونفس المشكله عند فتح اى زوج اغلقه يطلب منى ان احفظه رغما عنى  
> لا اعرف ما السبب  
> السبب عند تسطيب البرنامج وفتحه اول مرة واغلاقه بيطلب منك هل تحفظ الشارت والسعر فان قبلت ذلك يبطلبه منك كل مرة 
> والحل كما فى الصورة الاولى من قائمة TOOLS  اختار OPTION والغى الاختيارات اللى قدامك  
> ثانى سؤال عند وضع مؤشرات وعمل save as template واحفظ التمبليت كيف افتحه مع اى زوج اخر ؟ شوف الصورة التانية  
> ثالث سؤال : اين اجد اداة crosshair??
> موجودة فى الايكونات تالت صف وتانى واحدة على الشمال
> او من قائمة VIEW  هتلاقى اول المجموعة الثالثة  
> وشكرا جزيلا مقدما

  تم اعلاه

----------


## Epic

شكرا استاذ سمير  :Eh S(7):   
بالنسبه لاداة crosshair لا تعطينا فارق النقاط  بين مستويين مثل الميتاتريدر هل هناك طريقه لها ام لا  ومعلشى تعبتك معايا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير   
> بالنسبه لاداة crosshair لا تعطينا فارق النقاط  بين مستويين مثل الميتاتريدر هل هناك طريقه لها ام لا  ومعلشى تعبتك معايا

 الكروس بيظهر بيانات الشمعة من هاى ولو واغلاق وفوليوم 
اى مستويين تقصدهم

----------


## Epic

> الكروس بيظهر بيانات الشمعة من هاى ولو واغلاق وفوليوم 
> اى مستويين تقصدهم

 اقصد مثل اداة crosshair فى الميتاتريدر عندما نسحبها لأعلى وبالضغط كليك شمال تحسب لنا فارق النقاط بين اى مستويين

----------


## سمير صيام

> اقصد مثل اداة crosshair فى الميتاتريدر عندما نسحبها لأعلى وبالضغط كليك شمال تحسب لنا فارق النقاط بين اى مستويين

 ايوه فهمت قصدك 
هنا لها اداة اخرى اسمها price change  هتلاقيها من قائمة insert  او هتلاقى ليها ايكون تحت عدسة التصغير بتظهر لك نسبة مئويه للتغيير او تدخل على خصائص الخط المرسوم وتحتار اظهار فرق السعر كمان

----------


## hussienkortam

عايز اعرف منحنى ارتفاع وانخفاض اليورو عام 2007

----------


## Epic

> ايوه فهمت قصدك 
> هنا لها اداة اخرى اسمها price change  هتلاقيها من قائمة insert  او هتلاقى ليها ايكون تحت عدسة التصغير بتظهر لك نسبة مئويه للتغيير او تدخل على خصائص الخط المرسوم وتحتار اظهار فرق السعر كمان

 ايوه اعرف هذه الاداه بس تعطى النسبه المؤيه بس كل مره اغير فى الخصائص شىء ممل عموما هجربها  
تسلم يا استاذنا وربنا يرزقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> عايز اعرف منحنى ارتفاع وانخفاض اليورو عام 2007

 هات شارت اليومى وهتشوف خط سيره خلال 2007

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايوه اعرف هذه الاداه بس تعطى النسبه المؤيه بس كل مره اغير فى الخصائص شىء ممل عموما هجربها  
> تسلم يا استاذنا وربنا يرزقك

 ياغالى التغيير مرة واحدة وذلك بعد اختيار اظهار فرق النقط اختار اسفل نفس الشاشة set as default  وتنتهى المشكلة  :Wink Smile:

----------


## Epic

> ياغالى التغيير مرة واحدة وذلك بعد اختيار اظهار فرق النقط اختار اسفل نفس الشاشة set as default  وتنتهى المشكلة

 تمام كده والحمد لله  :Good:

----------


## السهم الحر

هل انا مجبور في هذا السوق للتعامل مع المارجن نظرا لتحريمه من اغلب المشائخ رعاهم الله؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل انا مجبور في هذا السوق للتعامل مع المارجن نظرا لتحريمه من اغلب المشائخ رعاهم الله؟؟

 هناك شركات توفر التعامل بدون مارجن 
او يمكنك المتاجرة بعقد مينى واحد لكل 10000 دولار فعندها انت مش محتاج المارجن

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم  من فضلكم عايز اعرف رسم الترند صح و لا لا  و اذا كان صح فايه درجة الميل الصحيحة للترند؟  و ايضا هل يجب انى اضيف مؤشر كمان لتاكيد الدخول بعد الكسر؟؟

----------


## mhmoud_ali



----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  من فضلكم عايز اعرف رسم الترند صح و لا لا  و اذا كان صح فايه درجة الميل الصحيحة للترند؟  و ايضا هل يجب انى اضيف مؤشر كمان لتاكيد الدخول بعد الكسر؟؟

 اخى الكريم
اول شرط يكون على 3 ارتكازات وعير متوفر فى الصور
ثانى شرط ان يكون درجة الميل حوالى 45 درجة لكن ممكن تصل الى 30 او الى 70 لكن النموذجى 45 
نقطة اخيرة هذا الموضوع ليس لتصحيح رسم فقط للاسئلة العامة

----------


## mhmoud_ali

اولا الف شكر على الافادة يا استاذ سمير  ثانيا هل هناك موضوع اخر لمناقشة الرسومات؟؟

----------


## life2009

ما هو الفرق بين العقد واللوت؟مشكورين مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا الف شكر على الافادة يا استاذ سمير  ثانيا هل هناك موضوع اخر لمناقشة الرسومات؟؟

 حاليا لا يوجد لكن لو عندك شارت على اى عملة تريد التاكد منه يمكنك الرجوع لاى موضوع موجود فى المنتدى به مناقشة حوله
وان شاء الله عن قريب نفتح موضوع للرسم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو الفرق بين العقد واللوت؟مشكورين مقدما

 العقد الواحد = اللوت الواحد
الا اذا اى شخص اعتبر انه دخل صفقة من 5 لوت اعتبرها عقد واحد 
لكن العقد هو اللوت

----------


## justme

ماهو افضل و ادق مؤشر فيبوناتشي ؟؟ 
حيث ان هناك مؤشرات فيبوناتشي مختلفه 
منها يرسم على القمه و القاع اليومي و منها ما يرسم من القاع حتى لو كان القاع قبل  
عده ايام

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو افضل و ادق مؤشر فيبوناتشي ؟؟ 
> حيث ان هناك مؤشرات فيبوناتشي مختلفه 
> منها يرسم على القمه و القاع اليومي و منها ما يرسم من القاع حتى لو كان القاع قبل  
> عده ايام

 الفايبوناتشى اداة وليس مؤشر والاداة متوفرة فى برامج الميتا او اى برامج متاجرة
ويتم رسمه على اخر موجة

----------


## السهم الحر

يعطيك العافية استاذنا الكبير سمير صيام.. 
لدي استسفسار بخصوص المبلغ المودع في حسابي بعد اتمام الصفقه .. 
هل بإمكاني تحويله لحسابي في البنك مباشرة بعد الصفقه والتصرف فيه كما أريد( مثلا  لشراء حاجة من الانترنت)؟؟  
وشكرا مقدما..

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافية استاذنا الكبير سمير صيام.. 
> لدي استسفسار بخصوص المبلغ المودع في حسابي بعد اتمام الصفقه .. 
> هل بإمكاني تحويله لحسابي في البنك مباشرة بعد الصفقه والتصرف فيه كما أريد( مثلا  لشراء حاجة من الانترنت)؟؟  
> وشكرا مقدما..

 يمكنك السحب من رصيدك فى اى وقت ان شاء الله مادام المبلغ فى رصيدك

----------


## life2009

شكرا جزيلا اخ سمير واطال الله في عمرك

----------


## Qadri

استاذ سمير 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
انا اضع المؤشرات او الاسكربت فى الفولدر الخاص بكل منهم ببرنامج الميتاتريدر ولكنها لا تعمل .. هل يوجد شىء اخر يجب عمله؟ 
مع الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> انا اضع المؤشرات او الاسكربت فى الفولدر الخاص بكل منهم ببرنامج الميتاتريدر ولكنها لا تعمل .. هل يوجد شىء اخر يجب عمله؟ 
> مع الشكر

 لا تعمل ام لا تظهر

----------


## Qadri

> لا تعمل ام لا تظهر

 تظهر فى فولدر custom indicators ولكنها لا تعمل

----------


## سمير صيام

> تظهر فى فولدر custom indicators ولكنها لا تعمل

  يبقى العيب من المؤشر

----------


## B.man

عندي سؤال حول المتاجرة وفتح الصفقات  
يعني انا بالحساب الديمو أفتح كل يوم صفقة واحد بس على أستراتيجية معينة وبشكل يومي وأتاجر بعملة واحدة 
الباوند /الين فقط  والحمد لله في ربح مستمر 
السؤال :: عادي لو أعمل نفس الطريقة مع اي شركة وساطة ولا يجب أتاجر بجميع الصفقات ام حرية شخية لي ؟؟

----------


## life2009

ما هو نظام التعامل بالهدج و ماذا تعني هذه الكلمه

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي سؤال حول المتاجرة وفتح الصفقات  
> يعني انا بالحساب الديمو أفتح كل يوم صفقة واحد بس على أستراتيجية معينة وبشكل يومي وأتاجر بعملة واحدة 
> الباوند /الين فقط  والحمد لله في ربح مستمر 
> السؤال :: عادي لو أعمل نفس الطريقة مع اي شركة وساطة ولا يجب أتاجر بجميع الصفقات ام حرية شخية لي ؟؟

 عادى براحتك مافيش مشكلة تفتح عملة او اكتر يعنى حرية شخصية

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو نظام التعامل بالهدج و ماذا تعني هذه الكلمه

 الهيدج يعنى فتح صفقة وعكسها لنفس العملة
يعنى لو دخلت شراء لليورو تدخل بيع ايضا لليورو
ويستخدم لاياف مزيد من الخسارة او الحفاظ على الربح الموجود

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا معلش هسال سوال رخم شويه انا كنت قريت فى الموضوع دا كلام كدا عن بعض الشركاته منها fxcm https://forum.arabictrader.com/t55728-4.html
فياريت تقول رايك فى الكلام دا بخصوصو الفكسول والاف اكس سى ام وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا معلش هسال سوال رخم شويه انا كنت قريت فى الموضوع دا كلام كدا عن بعض الشركاته منها fxcm https://forum.arabictrader.com/t55728-4.html
> فياريت تقول رايك فى الكلام دا بخصوصو الفكسول والاف اكس سى ام وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لافكسم كانت هذه الشكاوى اثناء تداول الاخبار والشركة مشكورة غيرت السيرفرات ووفرت لكل بلد سيرفر لتخفيف الضغط وقت الاخبار اما غير ذلك فاسمح لى لم يكن هناك شكاوى من افكسم
واخيرا الان افكسم بدون ديلنج ديسك
وافكسول مافيهاش مشكلة فى الموضوع

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

Andrews' pitchfork
يا ريت لو حد يشرحلنا المؤشر ده شرح بسيط كدة وبردة كان ليا اسئلة تانية كتير بس لنا نجاوب ده الاول كدة واحدة واحدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> Andrews' pitchfork
> يا ريت لو حد يشرحلنا المؤشر ده شرح بسيط كدة وبردة كان ليا اسئلة تانية كتير بس لنا نجاوب ده الاول كدة واحدة واحدة

 ان شاء الله الموضوع ده هيفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50209.html

----------


## السهم الحر

> يمكنك السحب من رصيدك فى اى وقت ان شاء الله مادام المبلغ فى رصيدك

 اقصد هنا استاذي بعد اتمام الصفقه مباشرة هل استطيع تحويل المبلغ لحسابي ام انتظر يومي عمل حتى استطيع التصرف فيه كما اريد؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اقصد هنا استاذي بعد اتمام الصفقه مباشرة هل استطيع تحويل المبلغ لحسابي ام انتظر يومي عمل حتى استطيع التصرف فيه كما اريد؟؟

 مباشرة تقدر تقدم طلبك وبقبول الطلب يتم الخصم من الحساب ويصل حسابك فى خلال يومين عمل ان شاء الله كحد اقصى

----------


## nagar000

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
كنت اسأل كيف يتم الاشتراك فى اكاديمية المتداول العربى للتعليم و التدريب و الفصول التعليمية الموجودة بمنتداكم
شكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> كنت اسأل كيف يتم الاشتراك فى اكاديمية المتداول العربى للتعليم و التدريب و الفصول التعليمية الموجودة بمنتداكم
> شكرا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاشتراك فيها يكون بعد اعلان الدورة القادمة وكيفية الاشتراك فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## life2009

اين اجد شرح لمؤشر ستوكاستك والمومنتم  وما اهميتهما ومتى بقدر استفيد منهم وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين اجد شرح لمؤشر ستوكاستك والمومنتم  وما اهميتهما ومتى بقدر استفيد منهم وشكرا جزيلا

 عليك بالموضوع التالى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43915.html

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز سمير على الرد انا مش اقصد انه فى شكاوى من افكسول لكن انا بقصد انه المشاكل دا موجود طب ايه اللى عملته افكسول لتجنب مثل هذه الاخطاء فقط من اجل المعرفه والحكم وفى سوال تانى بس شخصى كان فيه هنا عضو فى المنتدى اسمه Mr lonely  دا المعرف بتاعه وكان فى موضوع انكتب انه عمله حادثه ومن ساعتها وانا مستنى الايميل بتاعه يفتح او اسال اى حد لاخبار عنه مش لاقى فياريت لو تعرف تقولى لانه معظم الناس هنا فى المنتدى بتقابل بعض يارب يكون شفى منها ان شاء الله

----------


## life2009

بارك الله فيك اخ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز سمير على الرد انا مش اقصد انه فى شكاوى من افكسول لكن انا بقصد انه المشاكل دا موجود طب ايه اللى عملته افكسول لتجنب مثل هذه الاخطاء فقط من اجل المعرفه والحكم وفى سوال تانى بس شخصى كان فيه هنا عضو فى المنتدى اسمه Mr lonely  دا المعرف بتاعه وكان فى موضوع انكتب انه عمله حادثه ومن ساعتها وانا مستنى الايميل بتاعه يفتح او اسال اى حد لاخبار عنه مش لاقى فياريت لو تعرف تقولى لانه معظم الناس هنا فى المنتدى بتقابل بعض يارب يكون شفى منها ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللى عملته افكسول الله واعلم به بس اكيد السيرفر بتاعها قوى لدرجة انه لا شكوى منه

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يوجد عدد كبير من المؤشرات الفنيه اريد تحديد اسماء المؤشرات التى اركز عليها واتعلمها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## palestinian fighter

السلام عليكم 
استفسار بسيط ماهو التريلينج ستوب وكيف  استخدامه  مع مثال على الطريقه ان تكرمتم 
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> يوجد عدد كبير من المؤشرات الفنيه اريد تحديد اسماء المؤشرات التى اركز عليها واتعلمها
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افضل المؤشرات التى يتم التركيز عليها
الماكد 
الار اس اى
المونتم
الاستوكاستك
الموفنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استفسار بسيط ماهو التريلينج ستوب وكيف  استخدامه  مع مثال على الطريقه ان تكرمتم 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يمكنك الرجوع للموضوع التالى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44853.html

----------


## aliessa700

السلام عليكم 
كيف اتخلص من هذه الصفقة في برنامج المايتيدر فهو يخبرني اني لا املك اموال كافية
والخطوط الموجودة في الصورة لا استطيع الغائها كيف التخلص منها
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## vNETOR

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اعرف ايه احسن شركة افتح حساب عندها ويكون ب 100 دولار فقط 
ثانيا مثلا هل فيه احد ممكن يبدا ب 100 دولار ولو وفقه الله يقدر يكسب ويحقق ارباح لغايه اما ماله يكون 36 مليون دولار ولا حاجة ولا هذا استحاله ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> كيف اتخلص من هذه الصفقة في برنامج المايتيدر فهو يخبرني اني لا املك اموال كافية
> والخطوط الموجودة في الصورة لا استطيع الغائها كيف التخلص منها
> وجزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الغاء الخطوط اما باغلاق الصفقات
او من قائمة TOOLS  ثم OPTION ثم الغاء SHOW TRADE LEVEL

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن اعرف ايه احسن شركة افتح حساب عندها ويكون ب 100 دولار فقط 
> ثانيا مثلا هل فيه احد ممكن يبدا ب 100 دولار ولو وفقه الله يقدر يكسب ويحقق ارباح لغايه اما ماله يكون 36 مليون دولار ولا حاجة ولا هذا استحاله ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
على حسب سمعة ان الشركات اللى بتقبل ال 100 دولار غير موثوق بها
بالنسبة للبداية من 100 دولار فلا مستحيل لكن اقرب للمستحيل

----------


## aliessa700

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الغاء الخطوط اما باغلاق الصفقات او من قائمة TOOLS ثم OPTION ثم الغاء SHOW TRADE LEVEL

 جزاك الله كل خير اخي سمير 
ولكن انا ارغب باغلاق الصفقة كيف ذلك  
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله كل خير اخي سمير 
> ولكن انا ارغب باغلاق الصفقة كيف ذلك  
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

 اغلاق الصفقة يكون بالضغط بيمين الماوس على الصفقة واختيار تعديل او اغلاق الصفقة

----------


## life2009

اين اجد شرح ل andrews pitchfork وما هي اهميته ومتى يستخدم وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين اجد شرح ل andrews pitchfork وما هي اهميته ومتى يستخدم وشكرا

 تفضل عليك بالمواضيع التالية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t10362.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43850.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50209.html

----------


## life2009

اطال الله بعمرك اخ سمير
ما هي اهمية كل خط من خطوط فايبوناتشي وكيف يمكن الاعتماد عليها بالمتاجره

----------


## سمير صيام

> اطال الله بعمرك اخ سمير
> ما هي اهمية كل خط من خطوط فايبوناتشي وكيف يمكن الاعتماد عليها بالمتاجره

 اتفضل موضوع عن الفايوناتشى واهميته    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## life2009

بارك الله فيك ومشكور دائما

----------


## ايمن صباح

السلام عليكم اخوكم دخل الفوركس جديد ولا اي خبرة تذكر موجودة لدي سوى المنصة وكيف تعمل واريد انا افهم كيف اقرا البيانات وكيف احللها وما الخطوط الموجودة في الميتا تريد وماذا تعني وكيف استفيد منها واتعامل معها.............................الخ    هل من مستغيث وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخوكم دخل الفوركس جديد ولا اي خبرة تذكر موجودة لدي سوى المنصة وكيف تعمل واريد انا افهم كيف اقرا البيانات وكيف احللها وما الخطوط الموجودة في الميتا تريد وماذا تعني وكيف استفيد منها واتعامل معها.............................الخ    هل من مستغيث وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
عليك بقراة الكتاب المرفق فى المشاركة المرفقة وان شاء الله بعد قرائته يكون عندك مفهوم اولى للموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## dr.forex2000

ممكن اسال يا جماعة يعني ايه اكسبيرت ؟؟؟  :016:  
سؤال تاني هل تحويل الاموال من الشركة الي حسابي في البنك يشوبه اي شبهات غير قانونية ؟؟ يعني هل ممكن يتم سؤالي عن مصدر هذه الاموال او اي مشاكل يمكن ان اتعرض لها ؟؟؟  :Cry Smile:  
تحياتي وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن اسال يا جماعة يعني ايه اكسبيرت ؟؟؟  
> سؤال تاني هل تحويل الاموال من الشركة الي حسابي في البنك يشوبه اي شبهات غير قانونية ؟؟ يعني هل ممكن يتم سؤالي عن مصدر هذه الاموال او اي مشاكل يمكن ان اتعرض لها ؟؟؟  
> تحياتي وجزاكم الله خيرا

 اكسبيرت هو متاجر الى بمعنى به شروط معينة لاحدى الطرق يقوم بتنفيذها تلقائيا عند توفر شروطها 
بالنسبة للتحويل منك للشركة او من الشركة لا مشكلة فيه فلا تقلق
السؤال عن مصدر الاموال لو كنت من مصر لو المبلغ المحول اليك يكون فى حدود 5000 دولار ولا قلق فيه لانه مثبت عندك بنموذج تحويل من الشركة وشغل الفوركس ولا مشاكل فى ذلك

----------


## dr.forex2000

شكرا استاذنا الكبير استاذ سمير صيام  
اريد ان اسال سؤال اخر لو تكرمت ... هناك ايقوتة في الميتا تريدر اسمها expert advisor  ممكن اعرف ما فائدة هذه الايقونة ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذنا الكبير استاذ سمير صيام  
> اريد ان اسال سؤال اخر لو تكرمت ... هناك ايقوتة في الميتا تريدر اسمها expert advisor  ممكن اعرف ما فائدة هذه الايقونة ؟؟؟

 الايقونة دى خاصة بتفعيل وتشغيل الاكسبيرت لو موجود على الشارت فلو كانت غير مفعلة فلن يعمل اى اكسبيرت

----------


## ammar123452001

على شارت التداول الرقمية وليس الشارت ،، كيف لي معرفة أقل سعر وأعلى سعر لليوم السابق
مع الشكر

----------


## ammar123452001

عفوا" ،،،، على منصة التداول الرقيمة وليس الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> على شارت التداول الرقمية وليس الشارت ،، كيف لي معرفة أقل سعر وأعلى سعر لليوم السابق
> مع الشكر

  

> عفوا" ،،،، على منصة التداول الرقيمة وليس الشارت

  فى لائحة الارقام تختار يمين الماوس وتختار الهاى واللو

----------


## life2009

ما هي افضل شركة وساطه ممكن اتعامل معها بحساب مصغر وما رايك بشركةfxsol وما ثمن النقطه في حال الحساب المصغر وكم يصبح ثمنها اذا اشتغلت على رافعه1\500   1\400   وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هي افضل شركة وساطه ممكن اتعامل معها بحساب مصغر وما رايك بشركةfxsol وما ثمن النقطه في حال الحساب المصغر وكم يصبح ثمنها اذا اشتغلت على رافعه1\500   1\400   وشكرا

 افكسول من افضل الشركات
الحساب المصغر النقطة بدولار وفيها حسابات ميكرو النقطة ب 10 سنت
وبالنسبة للرافعة ليست مرتبطة بالنقطة لكنها مرتبطة بالمارجن المحجوز

----------


## life2009

ما رايك بالحساب الميكرو وكم المبلغ؟ بارك الله فيك

----------


## مضارب المجنون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الى فريق الدعم برنامج الافكسول يعطين انه لم ينشئ اتصال امن  وايضا تضهر لي رساله  
انه سيتم اخراجك من المحفظه تلقائيا والبرنامج عيا يشتغل معايا وعندي حسااااب حقيقي مالحل   
حيث انني حذفت البرنامج ونزلته من جديد من الظغط  ولم تحل المشكله  ودخلت على الموقع حق الافكسول فلم يفتح معي مالحلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك بالحساب الميكرو وكم المبلغ؟ بارك الله فيك

 الميكرو او المينى يبدا من 250 دولار 
طبعا المبلغ ده يفضل معاه الميكرو

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الى فريق الدعم برنامج الافكسول يعطين انه لم ينشئ اتصال امن  وايضا تضهر لي رساله  
> انه سيتم اخراجك من المحفظه تلقائيا والبرنامج عيا يشتغل معايا وعندي حسااااب حقيقي مالحل   
> حيث انني حذفت البرنامج ونزلته من جديد من الظغط  ولم تحل المشكله  ودخلت على الموقع حق الافكسول فلم يفتح معي مالحلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
غالبا ده ضعف انترنت عندك لانهم شغالين كويس

----------


## مضارب المجنون

بس الايميل واي صفحة انترنت فاتحه معايا كويس الا البرنامج والموقع حق افكسول غير شغالين ابدااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس الايميل واي صفحة انترنت فاتحه معايا كويس الا البرنامج والموقع حق افكسول غير شغالين ابدااااااا

 العيب عيب اتصال او ممكن عيب الفايروول 
لو المشكلة دى ظهرت بعد تنزيل برنامج انتى فيروس على الجهاز ممكن يكون عمل بلوك

----------


## مضارب المجنون

لي اكثر من شهر ولم ياتي مثل هذا العيب على البرنامج رغم انني موقف كل برامج الحمايه ولاكن اليوم ماادري وش السبب

----------


## سمير صيام

> لي اكثر من شهر ولم ياتي مثل هذا العيب على البرنامج رغم انني موقف كل برامج الحمايه ولاكن اليوم ماادري وش السبب

 يبقى عيب الاتصال لو فى امكانية تجرب على اتصال اخر فجرب

----------


## مضارب المجنون

طيب اخ سمير جربت وبرضه مانفع   وعندي سؤال اخر الميتا لم يشتغل رغم ان السوق فتح  
هل باستطاعتي ان اظبط وقت الميتا  ام لا بحيث يشتغل مع السوق مباشره

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اخ سمير جربت وبرضه مانفع   وعندي سؤال اخر الميتا لم يشتغل رغم ان السوق فتح  
> هل باستطاعتي ان اظبط وقت الميتا  ام لا بحيث يشتغل مع السوق مباشره

 طيب كلم الشركة افضل
بالنسبة لتوقيت الميتا الافضل تشوف برنامج زى ال تريد او فوكس برو لانهم بيشتغلوا مع بادية السوق ان شاء الله

----------


## life2009

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ سمير انت دائما مفضل علينا كان الله في عونك

----------


## مضارب المجنون

بس موقع الشركة مافتح معايا وباقي المواقع شغاله ميه ميه فياليت تعطيني الرابط حق خدمة العملاء او الايميل
افكسول

----------


## مضارب المجنون

وياليت رابط تحميل برنامج ال ال تريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس موقع الشركة مافتح معايا وباقي المواقع شغاله ميه ميه فياليت تعطيني الرابط حق خدمة العملاء او الايميل
> افكسول

 كلم اللايف شات افضل
وده اللينك بتاعهم  http://server.iad.liveperson.net/hc/...&site=85188039

----------


## سمير صيام

> وياليت رابط تحميل برنامج ال ال تريد

 AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

----------


## مضارب المجنون

اللايف بس وقت الدوام وياليت تعطيني رابط ال تريد لو سمحت وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللايف بس وقت الدوام وياليت تعطيني رابط ال تريد لو سمحت وجزاك الله خير

 فى المشاركة اللى فاتت موجود

----------


## مضارب المجنون

افففففففف بديت اتخوف من الشركة هذي افكسول  لاني حتى في الدردشة الحيه اللايف الدردشه مقفله عليه وعيا يشتغل البرنامج والموقع  شوفولنا حل يااخوان  رغم اني نزلت برنامج تداول لشركه ثانيه واشتغل معايا مزبوط

----------


## سمير صيام

> افففففففف بديت اتخوف من الشركة هذي افكسول  لاني حتى في الدردشة الحيه اللايف الدردشه مقفله عليه وعيا يشتغل البرنامج والموقع  شوفولنا حل يااخوان  رغم اني نزلت برنامج تداول لشركه ثانيه واشتغل معايا مزبوط

 اخى انت من اى بلد وهل تستخدم اى برامج بروكسى

----------


## مضارب المجنون

لا استخدم اي برامج وانا من السعوديه حيث انني مركب دي اس ال  وانا قلتلك من الاول مافيه مشكله اللي اليوم عيا يفتح معايا  والمشكله الكبرى اني ادخل على الدعم المباشر يجيني صورة قفل على الدردشه وهذاك يسولف وانا مااقدر ارد شفلي حل اخ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا استخدم اي برامج وانا من السعوديه حيث انني مركب دي اس ال  وانا قلتلك من الاول مافيه مشكله اللي اليوم عيا يفتح معايا  والمشكله الكبرى اني ادخل على الدعم المباشر يجيني صورة قفل على الدردشه وهذاك يسولف وانا مااقدر ارد شفلي حل اخ سمير

 الغريب ان الموقع والبرنامج معنا بيشتغل عادى
واكيد فى شئ فى جهازك يمنع الاتصال
بس فهمت من كلامك ان الشات اشتغل عندك 
طيب هناك حل اخر حاول تفتح حسابك من جهاز اخر غير جهازك

----------


## مضارب المجنون

حاولت يااخ سمير بجهاز واتصال ثاني  برضه نفس المشكله ولكن هل باستطاعتك ان تعطيني ايميل لمخاطبتهم او اريد ان اصل اليهم فما الحل

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاولت يااخ سمير بجهاز واتصال ثاني  برضه نفس المشكله ولكن هل باستطاعتك ان تعطيني ايميل لمخاطبتهم او اريد ان اصل اليهم فما الحل

 لو انت من عملاء المتداول ارسل مشكلتك الى [email protected]  وان شاء الله يشوفوا لك الموضوع  
والايميل اللى اعرفه للشركة [email protected]
بس مش متاكد هل هو اللى بيتم المراسلة عليه ام لا

----------


## abdrehman

الاخ سمير .. جهاز الميتا تريدر عندي يعطي اسعار ثابتة لا تتحرك بالرغم من افتتاح السوق .. مالمشكلة يا ترا

----------


## abassiah

اخوي انا  عندي كام شهر اعمل على الفوركس دون جدوى   كلها شغلات سنتات و مبالغ تافهة   اريد موقع يعطيك مبالغ مالية ضخمة تستثمرها  ربحها لك وخسارتها عليك   سمعت انها شغلة تسمى ب اللوت ارجوا نصيحتي ببعض المنصات التي   تدعم هي الشغلة  ارجوك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير .. جهاز الميتا تريدر عندي يعطي اسعار ثابتة لا تتحرك بالرغم من افتتاح السوق .. مالمشكلة يا ترا

 غالبا الحساب التجريبى انتهى مدته

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي انا  عندي كام شهر اعمل على الفوركس دون جدوى   كلها شغلات سنتات و مبالغ تافهة   اريد موقع يعطيك مبالغ مالية ضخمة تستثمرها  ربحها لك وخسارتها عليك   سمعت انها شغلة تسمى ب اللوت ارجوا نصيحتي ببعض المنصات التي   تدعم هي الشغلة  ارجوك

 انت عايز مواقع توصيات
وللاسف لا اعرف موقع توصيات جيد

----------


## aliessa700

اخي سمير جزاك الله كل خير 
ابحث عن موضوع يوضح طريقة عمل وكيفية التعامل مع الاكسبريتات في برنامج المايتيدر
وكيفية تنفيذ الأوامر
لأن الاكسبريت يعمل معي احيانا واحيانا لا يعمل وبحثت في المنتدى ولم اجد موضوع 
بحكم خبرتك هل يوجود موضوع في المنتدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع وياريت الرابط
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

أستاذ سمير بعد إذنك عايز أعرف إزاى أضيف شارت لمشاركتى فى أى موضوع ولو حبينا نحدد شوية يبقى لفكسول ومن فضلك محتاج شرح بالتفصيل شوية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير جزاك الله كل خير 
> ابحث عن موضوع يوضح طريقة عمل وكيفية التعامل مع الاكسبريتات في برنامج المايتيدر
> وكيفية تنفيذ الأوامر
> لأن الاكسبريت يعمل معي احيانا واحيانا لا يعمل وبحثت في المنتدى ولم اجد موضوع 
> بحكم خبرتك هل يوجود موضوع في المنتدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع وياريت الرابط
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

 اعتقد كل اكسبيرت يختلف عن الاخر
انت عليك وضع الاكسبيرت فى المكان المخصص له واعادة تشغيل البرنامج وتفعيل خاصية expert advisors 
بعد كده خصائص الاكسبيرت

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير بعد إذنك عايز أعرف إزاى أضيف شارت لمشاركتى فى أى موضوع ولو حبينا نحدد شوية يبقى لفكسول ومن فضلك محتاج شرح بالتفصيل شوية

 طريقة رفع اى ملف فى الصورة المرفقة بصرف النظر ان كان ملف او صورة

----------


## noha elahwany

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فى جميع الاخوه الذين يقدمون يد العون لكل من يرغب فى تعلم هذا العلم الشيق ولدى سؤال لو تفضلتم انا مبتداه فى هذا المجال ومن كثر الموضوعات الرائعه فى هذا المنتدى الغالى اصابنى تشتت فى الافكار من اين البدايه الصحيحه لعدم  تتضييع الوقت فى مواضيع ليس هذا اوانها لاى مبتدا ولكن خطوه خطوه  
بخصوص التحليل الفنى والذى هو اساس تعلم تجاره الفوركس ما هى الموضوعات التى يجب على قرائتها وتعلمها بالترتيب خطوه خطوه لكى اتفادى هذا التشتت وعدم مضيعه الوقت على سبيل المثال من وجهه نظرى لا يجب للشخص المبتدا بالدخول فى مجال الاسترتيجات فى بدايه تعلمه ولكن الصبر حتى يتفهم الاساسيات اولا  
ومعذره على الاطاله جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> بارك الله فى جميع الاخوه الذين يقدمون يد العون لكل من يرغب فى تعلم هذا العلم الشيق ولدى سؤال لو تفضلتم انا مبتداه فى هذا المجال ومن كثر الموضوعات الرائعه فى هذا المنتدى الغالى اصابنى تشتت فى الافكار من اين البدايه الصحيحه لعدم  تتضييع الوقت فى مواضيع ليس هذا اوانها لاى مبتدا ولكن خطوه خطوه  
> بخصوص التحليل الفنى والذى هو اساس تعلم تجاره الفوركس ما هى الموضوعات التى يجب على قرائتها وتعلمها بالترتيب خطوه خطوه لكى اتفادى هذا التشتت وعدم مضيعه الوقت على سبيل المثال من وجهه نظرى لا يجب للشخص المبتدا بالدخول فى مجال الاسترتيجات فى بدايه تعلمه ولكن الصبر حتى يتفهم الاساسيات اولا  
> ومعذره على الاطاله جزاكم الله كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
عليك بقراة الكتاب المرفق فى المشاركة المرفقة وان شاء الله بعد قرائته يكون عندك مفهوم اولى للموضوع وبعد كده عليكى بالمواضيع الموجودة فى ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية خاصة المثبتة والخاصة بالتحليل الفنى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## life2009

في حال رسم خطوط فيبوناتشي واختيار اعلى واخفض نقطه
-هل يجب ان تكون هذه النقطتين في اتجاه الترند ولا مش ضروري؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> في حال رسم خطوط فيبوناتشي واختيار اعلى واخفض نقطه
> -هل يجب ان تكون هذه النقطتين في اتجاه الترند ولا مش ضروري؟

 لا مش ضرورى لكن المهم يكون فى اتجاه الموجة نفسها

----------


## abassiah

> انت عايز مواقع توصيات  وللاسف لا اعرف موقع توصيات جيد

 اخي شو رايك بموقع FXSOL لو كنت تعرفها اشرحنا خصائص والحد الأدني للمتاجرة فيها ارجوا الإفادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي شو رايك بموقع FXSOL لو كنت تعرفها اشرحنا خصائص والحد الأدني للمتاجرة فيها ارجوا الإفادة

 شركة افكسول من افضل الشركات ومسجلة والاسبيرد ثابت والحد الادنى للاشتراك بها هو 250 دولار واهم شئ الدعم الفنى لها ممتاز وكمان المنتدى وكيل لها والدعم الفنى للمنتدى يساعدك مع الدعم فنى للشركة ايضا

----------


## life2009

الرجاء توضيح بسيط
لو انا دخلت بحساب ميكرو 250 في شركة فكسول وربحت 10نقاط فكم اربح من المال اذا كنت
1-اعمل على رافعه100\1 
2-اعمل على رافعه400\1 
مع العلم انه في الاول والثاني 10 نقاط
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الرجاء توضيح بسيط
> لو انا دخلت بحساب ميكرو 250 في شركة فكسول وربحت 10نقاط فكم اربح من المال اذا كنت
> 1-اعمل على رافعه100\1 
> 2-اعمل على رافعه400\1 
> مع العلم انه في الاول والثاني 10 نقاط
> وشكرا

 لو فى حالة الحساب المينى سيكون الربح 10 نقط = 10 دولار وبصرف النظر عن قيمة الرافعة

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا حاليا فاتح حساب ديمو على الميتا ترايدر ومثلا بعمل عمليه بيع واقول انه الهدف مثلا عند 1.7100  والسعر فعلا على الشارت يوصل الى هذا السعر الا انه فى العمليه لا يقوم باغلاقها على انها قامت بالوصول للهدف مثلا احاول اقلل الهدف هو 30 نقطه اقلل اكتر من كدا ايه وثانيا دا ثابت لكنه كتير قوى بيحصل كدا وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا حاليا فاتح حساب ديمو على الميتا ترايدر ومثلا بعمل عمليه بيع واقول انه الهدف مثلا عند 1.7100  والسعر فعلا على الشارت يوصل الى هذا السعر الا انه فى العمليه لا يقوم باغلاقها على انها قامت بالوصول للهدف مثلا احاول اقلل الهدف هو 30 نقطه اقلل اكتر من كدا ايه وثانيا دا ثابت لكنه كتير قوى بيحصل كدا وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فى حالة البيع الصفقة تغلق بصفقة شراء وبالتالى السعر على الشارت هو سعر بيع فلو كان هدفك 1.7100 (كسعر شراء) لازم يكون السعر على الشارت = 1.7100 - الاسبيرد

----------


## abassiah

انا عملت اشتراك في مركتيفيا  وقمت بشحن حسابي فيها عن طريق لبرتي رسيرف  السؤال : في حالة تحصيلي للأرباح هل سيتم اقتطاع 7 دولار في كل تحول لحسابي  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عملت اشتراك في مركتيفيا  وقمت بشحن حسابي فيها عن طريق لبرتي رسيرف  السؤال : في حالة تحصيلي للأرباح هل سيتم اقتطاع 7 دولار في كل تحول لحسابي  ؟؟؟؟؟

 على حسب معرفتى نعم ماركتيفا تخصم 7 دولار فى التحويل الواحد

----------


## مضارب المجنون

السلام عليكم  
ياليت اخ سمير تفتح حساب ديمو في ميتا تريد 4 وتعطيني اسم المستخد وكلمة المرور  
لانه عيا يتجاوب معي رغم عدة محاولات 
على الخاص  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> ياليت اخ سمير تفتح حساب ديمو في ميتا تريد 4 وتعطيني اسم المستخد وكلمة المرور  
> لانه عيا يتجاوب معي رغم عدة محاولات 
> على الخاص  ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام
اتفضل ده بيانات دخول ال تريد 
Login      : 150008
Password   : vmo3yyw

----------


## مضارب المجنون

ابغا الميتا تريد 4 وليس ال تريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابغا الميتا تريد 4 وليس ال تريد

 ادبنى رابط الشركة عشان انزله لك وافتح لك الحساب

----------


## مضارب المجنون

http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe 
وانا في انتظارك

----------


## سمير صيام

> http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe 
> وانا في انتظارك

 Login      : 372776
Password   : a3ytwri
server : AlpariUK-Demo

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير عندى مشكله فى برنامج الشارت الخاص fxsolالبرنامج عند الفتح لايعمل ويعطى رسالةلقد قمت بتغيره اكثر من مره وتغير الويندوز ونفس المشكله لايفتح

----------


## princ71

هذه هى الرسالة استاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير عندى مشكله فى برنامج الشارت الخاص fxsolالبرنامج عند الفتح لايعمل ويعطى رسالةلقد قمت بتغيره اكثر من مره وتغير الويندوز ونفس المشكله لايفتح

  

> هذه هى الرسالة استاذ سمير

 دى بيانات الدخول يعنى لازم رقم لحساب وكلمة السر يكون صحيحين

----------


## princ71

شكراااا على الرد لقد ادخلت اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر اكثر من مره ونفس الرسالة تظهر

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراااا على الرد لقد ادخلت اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر اكثر من مره ونفس الرسالة تظهر

 طيب جرب حساب جديد وتدخل  بيه على برنامج التداول وبعد كده جرب تدخل بيه على برنامج الرسم

----------


## ميرو

كيف نتاكد من ان السعر كسر المقاومة او كسر الدعم
  وما المقصود باعادة الاختبار

----------


## مضارب المجنون

السلام عليكم  
يااخ سمير ماهي الشركات التي تفتح مع السوق مباشره حيث انني منزل كراون فوركس على الميتا وهي متاخره ولكن اريد ان انزل شركه  
تفتح مؤشراتها مع بداية السوق يعني الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعوديه  فهل الانتر بنك تفتح مع بداية السوق بالتوقيت السعودي او اي شركات اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف نتاكد من ان السعر كسر المقاومة او كسر الدعم
>   وما المقصود باعادة الاختبار

 
التاكد بيكون بالاغلاق فوق المقاومة او تحت الدعم
واعادة الاختبار معناها الرجوع للمقاومة او الدعم مرة اخرى والانطلاق نحو الكسر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> يااخ سمير ماهي الشركات التي تفتح مع السوق مباشره حيث انني منزل كراون فوركس على الميتا وهي متاخره ولكن اريد ان انزل شركه  
> تفتح مؤشراتها مع بداية السوق يعني الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعوديه  فهل الانتر بنك تفتح مع بداية السوق بالتوقيت السعودي او اي شركات اخرى

 وعليكم السلام
لا يوجد غير حسب معرفتى الا ال تريد وفوكس برو

----------


## السهم الحر

> مباشرة تقدر تقدم طلبك وبقبول الطلب يتم الخصم من الحساب ويصل حسابك فى خلال يومين عمل ان شاء الله كحد اقصى

   ولكن هذا استاذي يتنافى في الشرع في مسألة التقابض .. 
الا يوجد شركات تقدم التقابض الفوري بحيث لا يحدث بعد حين  بعد اقفال العمليه بل يتم مباشر؟
واذا كان ذلك ماهي ؟؟  
سؤالي الثاني  :Emoticon1:  
هل يوجد شركات فترة الحساب التجريبي فيها ستة اشهر لانكم طلبتم من المبتدئين التدرب بهذه المده؟؟   
وشكرا.. :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن هذا استاذي يتنافى في الشرع في مسألة التقابض .. 
> الا يوجد شركات تقدم التقابض الفوري بحيث لا يحدث بعد حين  بعد اقفال العمليه بل يتم مباشر؟
> واذا كان ذلك ماهي ؟؟  
> سؤالي الثاني  
> هل يوجد شركات فترة الحساب التجريبي فيها ستة اشهر لانكم طلبتم من المبتدئين التدرب بهذه المده؟؟ 
> وشكرا..

 اخى الكريم  
سحب اى مبلغ وده حتى بعيد عن الفوركس ياخد وقت من يوم الى يومين ودى اجراءات بنكية عادية وممكن يصل حسابك فى اقل من يوم  
بالنسبة للتجريبى اغلب الشركات بتكون لمدة شهر وتفتح حساب غيره وحاليا فى افكسول الحساب لا يغلق

----------


## السهم الحر

> اخى الكريم  
> سحب اى مبلغ وده حتى بعيد عن الفوركس ياخد وقت من يوم الى يومين ودى اجراءات بنكية عادية وممكن يصل حسابك فى اقل من يوم  
> بالنسبة للتجريبى اغلب الشركات بتكون لمدة شهر وتفتح حساب غيره وحاليا فى افكسول الحساب لا يغلق

 
انا لا اعني  سوق الفوركس هنا بكثر مااعني مسألة التقابض ولكي اوضح مااعنيه اليك الفتوى التالية التي تتكلم عن التقابض(التسويه)

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا لا اعني  سوق الفوركس هنا بكثر مااعني مسألة التقابض ولكي اوضح مااعنيه اليك الفتوى التالية التي تتكلم عن التقابض(التسويه)

 يا اخى بارك الله فيك
الفتوى خاصة بصفقات الفوركس
وانت سؤالك عن السحب ياخد كام يوم من بنك الشركة الى حسابك فى البنك الخاص بك
هذا شئ وهذا شئ اخر
بالنسبة للفتوى فهى خاصة بوضع ربحك فى رصيدك فى حسابك ام سؤالك فهو سحب الاموال وليس صفقة فوركس
ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم ...  
أنا عندي مشكلة الي هي :
أنا ماعرفت طريقة أستخدام الوقف المتحرك . 
مثلاً اليوم شريت عملة معينة (سل) وعندما حققت تقريباً 80 نقطة  وضعت وقف متحرك بـ 30 نقطة تحت الهدف !!!!!!!!!!!    
المشكلة أن الهدف حقق أكثر من 100 والوقف المتحرك لم يتحرك كما هو ...
أين الخطاء   
أو لو تفضلت متى أضع الوقف المتحرك ....... :016:  :016:  :016: .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ...  
> أنا عندي مشكلة الي هي :
> أنا ماعرفت طريقة أستخدام الوقف المتحرك . 
> مثلاً اليوم شريت عملة معينة (سل) وعندما حققت تقريباً 80 نقطة  وضعت وقف متحرك بـ 30 نقطة تحت الهدف !!!!!!!!!!!    
> المشكلة أن الهدف حقق أكثر من 100 والوقف المتحرك لم يتحرك كما هو ...
> أين الخطاء   
> أو لو تفضلت متى أضع الوقف المتحرك ........

 معلش ممكن تحطه كارقام يعنى دخول وهدف واستوب واستوب متحرك

----------


## FOREXER80

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤال/ 
ما هي شروط رسم TREND LINES بشكل صحيح ومعتمد عليه ؟  
والسلام عليكم  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤال/ 
> ما هي شروط رسم TREND LINES بشكل صحيح ومعتمد عليه ؟  
> والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الترند ان يكون على 3 ارتكازات ويكون زاوية ميله معقولة فى حدود 45 درجة تزيد او تقل قليلا

----------


## FOREXER80

شكرا اخي الكريم على سرعة الرد 
بالنسبة لزاوية الميل كيف يتم طريقة قياسها ؟ 
مع الأمثلة إن أمكن .. :Rose:  
وشكرا مره أخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي الكريم على سرعة الرد 
> بالنسبة لزاوية الميل كيف يتم طريقة قياسها ؟ 
> مع الأمثلة إن أمكن .. 
> وشكرا مره أخرى

 القياس بالنظر لما تتعود  ويمكنك الرسم بالقياس باداة لذلك  insert - lines- trendline by angel   ويمكنك متابعة موضوع الترند المكسور فهو ملئ بالامثلة لذلك

----------


## FOREXER80

أحسنت أخي الكريم 
الطريقة التي تفضلت بها ممتازة لقياس الميل 
شكرا جزيلا  :Rose:

----------


## life2009

ما هي افضل شركات الفوركس بالوقت الحالي مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار؟
1-حساب 250-300 $
2-مكان المتاجره دولة اوكرانيا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هي افضل شركات الفوركس بالوقت الحالي مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار؟
> 1-حساب 250-300 $
> 2-مكان المتاجره دولة اوكرانيا

 ازاى مكان المتاجرة فى اوكرانيا والمتاجرة بتكون على الانترنت

----------


## MHAKEEMM

أخى العزيز أنا أعمل على أسترلينى دولار هل من رأيك أقوم بمتابعة شارت الدولار أندكس متابعة لحظية أم لا. و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى العزيز أنا أعمل على أسترلينى دولار هل من رأيك أقوم بمتابعة شارت الدولار أندكس متابعة لحظية أم لا. و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود.

 مش شرط متابعة لحظية لكن المهم تقوم بتحليله ويكون السعر ماشى حسب تحليلك

----------


## MHAKEEMM

أخى العزيز أشكر لك سرعة تلبيتك بالمساعدة ، و أطمع فى مساعدتى فى أبداء رأيك فى هذه الأستراتيجية (مرفق) و هى لمجموعة موفينجات 25,100,150,200,350 بالأضافة للبيفوت و هى للأستاذ وليد الحلو . و هل تنصحنى بشىء معين . و لك جزيل الشكر . وفقك الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى العزيز أشكر لك سرعة تلبيتك بالمساعدة ، و أطمع فى مساعدتى فى أبداء رأيك فى هذه الأستراتيجية (مرفق) و هى لمجموعة موفينجات 25,100,150,200,350 بالأضافة للبيفوت و هى للأستاذ وليد الحلو . و هل تنصحنى بشىء معين . و لك جزيل الشكر . وفقك الله

 شوف عشان اديك رايى يبقى لازم اكون جربتها لفترة لا تقل عن 3 شهور ان لم يكن 6 شهور
لذلك ارى ان كنت مقتنع بها جربها فترة لا قتل عن 3 شهور مبدئيا فان رايت انها جيدة معك اكمل التجربة الى 6 شهور فان كانت نسبة نجاحها مرضية لك تةمل على الله ادخل حقيقى ان شاء الله
المهم الالتزام بالطريقة حتى يكون حكمك صحيح عليها

----------


## life2009

انا عايش في اوكرانيا وعندي انترنت

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عايش في اوكرانيا وعندي انترنت

 يبقى انت محتاج شركة محترمة لانك ستتاجر عن طريق الانترنت وليس فى الشركة نفسها
بالنسبة للشركات الاوكرانية لا علم لنا بها 
لكن افضل افكسول شركة امريكية ومسجلة والحسابات تبدا من 250 دولار

----------


## life2009

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tskdream

عفوا تحية طيبة ياأخ سمير أرجو التكرم بالمساعدة في الإجابة علي التسؤلات التالية:
أعرف من خلال زيارتي للمواقع الخاصة بالتعامل في الفوركس أنه لا يقود علي المتاجرة من قبل المصريين مع هذه الشركات ، ولكن سؤالي هو من الناحية القانونية مع الدولة المصرية عند تحقيق ارباح كبيرة فرضا هل تعتبرها الدولة من قبيل الأرباح من مصادر غير شرعية أم ماذا؟ وهل هناك قيود عند التحويل للخارج للمتاجرة مع هذه الشركات من قبل البنوك المصرية؟ مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري مقدماً

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا تحية طيبة ياأخ سمير أرجو التكرم بالمساعدة في الإجابة علي التسؤلات التالية:
> أعرف من خلال زيارتي للمواقع الخاصة بالتعامل في الفوركس أنه لا يقود علي المتاجرة من قبل المصريين مع هذه الشركات ، ولكن سؤالي هو من الناحية القانونية مع الدولة المصرية عند تحقيق ارباح كبيرة فرضا هل تعتبرها الدولة من قبيل الأرباح من مصادر غير شرعية أم ماذا؟ وهل هناك قيود عند التحويل للخارج للمتاجرة مع هذه الشركات من قبل البنوك المصرية؟ مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري مقدماً

 اهلا بيك
لا قيود فى التحويل للخارج ولا الاموال الاتية من الخارج عليها مشكلة اللهم اذا زاد المبلغ عن 5000 دولار بيتم تبليغ مباحث الاموال العامة عشان غسيل الاموال لا اكثر ومادام عندك المصدر فلا مشكلة ان شاء الله

----------


## عندي طموح

> معلش ممكن تحطه كارقام يعنى دخول وهدف واستوب واستوب متحرك

  
كان سؤالي عن الوقف المتحرك : 
مثال  ((( أشتريت عملة معينه والعملية باي بسعر 1500)))  وحققت مائة نقطة يعني 1600 وأنا أبغى أمشي مع السعر لأعلى شي ممكن يوصلة 
وأنا أبغى أحط وقف متحرك (30) نقطة . 
سؤالي كيف أضع الوقف في هذه الحالة بالضبط . 
 يعني أكتب بخانة (وقف متحرك)  30      وخانة الوقف أخليها ولا كيف .... 
يعني وقف 30 نقطة  فوق سعر الشراء      أو    تحت  أخر سعر وصلت له العملة   
ولك مني كل الشكر يأستاذ سمير
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كان سؤالي عن الوقف المتحرك : 
> مثال  ((( أشتريت عملة معينه والعملية باي بسعر 1500)))  وحققت مائة نقطة يعني 1600 وأنا أبغى أمشي مع السعر لأعلى شي ممكن يوصلة 
> وأنا أبغى أحط وقف متحرك (30) نقطة . 
> سؤالي كيف أضع الوقف في هذه الحالة بالضبط . 
>  يعني أكتب بخانة (وقف متحرك)  30      وخانة الوقف أخليها ولا كيف .... 
> يعني وقف 30 نقطة  فوق سعر الشراء      أو    تحت  أخر سعر وصلت له العملة   
> ولك مني كل الشكر يأستاذ سمير
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 اسمه وقف متحرك فاذن لابد من وجود الوقف والوقف بيكون فى نقطة اقل من سعر الدخول فى حالة الشراء وفى نقطة اعلى فى حالة البيعكما فى مثالك اشتريت على 1500 والوقف مكتوب 30 والاستوب هنخليه مثلا 1400اذن عند ارتفاع السعر الى 1530 سيتحرك الوقف من 1400 الى 1430 فان تحرك 30 اخرى فى اتجاه الربح يتحرك الوقف من 1430 الى 1460 وهكذا ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك

----------


## السهم الحر

> يا اخى بارك الله فيك
> الفتوى خاصة بصفقات الفوركس
> وانت سؤالك عن السحب ياخد كام يوم من بنك الشركة الى حسابك فى البنك الخاص بك
> هذا شئ وهذا شئ اخر
> بالنسبة للفتوى فهى خاصة بوضع ربحك فى رصيدك فى حسابك ام سؤالك فهو سحب الاموال وليس صفقة فوركس
> ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك

 عفوا استاذ سمير صيام  ولكن الفتوى هنا تعني التسويه والمقصود بالتسويه  دخول المبلغ في حساب المشتري، ودخول العوض في حساب البائع، بحيث يمكن لكل طرف أن يتصرف في المبلغ لمصلحته الخاصة بالسحب وغيره، وبهذا يتحقق التقابض بين الطرفين.. 
وهذا اقتباس من فتوى آخرى تثبت ما اقوله  
وقول الأخ: إن المبلغ يضاف لحساب العميل في ثوان، ربما يقصد أن حسابه لدى السمسار يظهر تنفيذ العقد (البيع أو الشراء)، بحيث يمكنه إجراء عملية أخرى. لكن هذا ليس هو التسوية المشار إليها. وأقترح أن يتأكد الأخ من السمسار عن موعد إتمام التسوية، ومتى يمكنه أن يتصرف في المبلغ بالسحب وغيره، وليس مجرد إجراء صفقة أخرى. انتهى.  
وهذا رابط الفتوى  هنا  
شاكر لك تفاعلك

----------


## princ71

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير  ممكن استفساربسيط فى هذا الرسم السعر كسر كل مستويات الدعم ورسمت خطوط البيفون الموجوده فى برنامج fxsolهل ممكن الاعتماد عليها فى عدم وجود نقاط دعم ولا مقاومة واضحة وشكرااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا استاذ سمير صيام  ولكن الفتوى هنا تعني التسويه والمقصود بالتسويه  دخول المبلغ في حساب المشتري، ودخول العوض في حساب البائع، بحيث يمكن لكل طرف أن يتصرف في المبلغ لمصلحته الخاصة بالسحب وغيره، وبهذا يتحقق التقابض بين الطرفين.. 
> وهذا اقتباس من فتوى آخرى تثبت ما اقوله  
> وقول الأخ: إن المبلغ يضاف لحساب العميل في ثوان، ربما يقصد أن حسابه لدى السمسار يظهر تنفيذ العقد (البيع أو الشراء)، بحيث يمكنه إجراء عملية أخرى. لكن هذا ليس هو التسوية المشار إليها. وأقترح أن يتأكد الأخ من السمسار عن موعد إتمام التسوية، ومتى يمكنه أن يتصرف في المبلغ بالسحب وغيره، وليس مجرد إجراء صفقة أخرى. انتهى.  
> وهذا رابط الفتوى  هنا  
> شاكر لك تفاعلك

 اخى السهم الحر واضح انه عندك خلط  
انا ساحكيها لك كقصة
انا دخلت صفقة وتم انتهاء الصفقة ودخل الربح فى حسابى فى ثوانى التى تتكلم عنها فانتهى وضع الصفقة هنا ولى حق سحب الربح فى اى ثانية اريد وهنا اعتبروها حلالا بلالا  
نأتى للشق الثانى وهو السحب سواء سحبت الربح الذى تم بعد يوم او بعد اسبوع او بعد شهر او بعد سنة من انتهاء الصفقة فاجراء هذا السحب ياخذ كاجراءات بنكية كتحويل فى حدود يوم الى يومين
وبعيد عن الفوركس لو لك اى حساب فى اى بنك (والمتحدث معك اشتغل مع البنوك 9 سنوات) لو حبيت تعمل اى تحويل بنكى لاى مكان خارج البلد او حتى فى البلد ماذا يحدث
تقدم طلبك للبنك والموظف فى البنك لديه العديد من طلبات التحويل تاخذ دورها وبعد ساعة او اتنين ياتى دور طلبك ويتم الكشف على حسابك هل يسمح الرصيد ام لا واخذ الموافقات المطلوبة لاجراء خصم الرصيد من حسابك ومن ثم اجراء التحويل على الكمبيوتر كمقاصة الى البنك المراسل لان اغلب البنوك لديها بنوك مراسلة وليس بنوك مباشرة الى البنك الاخر المحول اليه
وبالتالى يتم التحويل الى البنك المراسل ومن البنك المراسل يقوم بعمل مقاصة مع البنك المرسل اليه الاموال فيتم ايداع الفلوس فى الحساب او حسابك 
هل هذا الاجراء الذى يتم الذى ياخذ من يوم الى يومين حرام من الذى قال ذلك
يا اخى الكريم كل الفتاوى التى تكلمت عن معاملات البنوك الربوية لم اجد احد تكلم عن المعاملات البنوك العادية مثل التحويلات والمدة التى تاخذها وحرمها 
اخيرا وللتوضيح مرة اخرى
ما تفضلت حضرتك به هو خاص بانهاء اى صفقة لاى شخص فى الفوركس وجوازها او عدم جوازها وهو الجزء الاول اللى كان بالكحلى فوق 
وما تفضلت به انا والذى كان يخص سؤالك الاساسى هو ما لك من اموال وسحبك لها والنظام المتبع فى كل بنوك العالم الاسلامية والغير اسلامية وبعيد كل البعد عن الفوركس وهو الذى كان باللون الاخضر 
ارجو ان تكون المعلومة وصلت هذه المرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير  ممكن استفساربسيط فى هذا الرسم السعر كسر كل مستويات الدعم ورسمت خطوط البيفون الموجوده فى برنامج fxsolهل ممكن الاعتماد عليها فى عدم وجود نقاط دعم ولا مقاومة واضحة وشكرااااااااااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كل الدعوم بتتكسر سواء فنية او رقمية  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا استاذ سمير صيام  ولكن الفتوى هنا تعني التسويه والمقصود بالتسويه  دخول المبلغ في حساب المشتري، ودخول العوض في حساب البائع، بحيث يمكن لكل طرف أن يتصرف في المبلغ لمصلحته الخاصة بالسحب وغيره، وبهذا يتحقق التقابض بين الطرفين.. 
> وهذا اقتباس من فتوى آخرى تثبت ما اقوله  
> وقول الأخ: إن المبلغ يضاف لحساب العميل في ثوان، ربما يقصد أن حسابه لدى السمسار يظهر تنفيذ العقد (البيع أو الشراء)، بحيث يمكنه إجراء عملية أخرى. لكن هذا ليس هو التسوية المشار إليها. وأقترح أن يتأكد الأخ من السمسار عن موعد إتمام التسوية، ومتى يمكنه أن يتصرف في المبلغ بالسحب وغيره، وليس مجرد إجراء صفقة أخرى. انتهى.  
> وهذا رابط الفتوى  هنا
> شاكر لك تفاعلك

 للتوضيح ايضا المقصود هنا حساب المشترى وهو الموجود فى الشركة لانه هنا يعامل كحساب بنكى وليس المقصود ان تفتح الصفقة فى نيويورك وتاخذ ربحك وانت فى السعودية فى ثوانى 
لانه لو كده يبقى كل المعاملات التجارية فى جميع انحاء العالم حرام فى حرام 
لانه اى معاملات بنكية لابد وان تاخذ وقت من يوم الى يومين كاجراءات بنكية وهو بعيد كل البعد عن مقصد الفتوى 
يعنى الراجل فى الطرف الاخر دفع الفلوس لك فى البنك بره ولكن عشان تسحبها من بلد اخر الى بلدك لابد ان تاخذ وقت

----------


## nagar000

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
انا مشترك جديد بحساب حقيقى بشركة اف اكس سى ام  على ميتاتريدر عن طريق المتداول العربى
كنت اسال كيف استفيد و اين اجد توصيات الشركة اليومية و مواضيعها التعليمية
شكرا لكم

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.....صباح الفل يا أخى الفاضل ا/ سمير........ لى عندك طلبين الله يكرمك.... 1) مؤشر يوضح خطوط فيبوناتشى أوتوماتيكيا عى أى فريم اشتغل عليه..  2) الموشر المرفق أريد إضافة تنبيه صوتى له + رسالة popout عند قطع خط 50 لفوق أو لتحت....  وتقبل شكرى وتقديرى.... :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> انا مشترك جديد بحساب حقيقى بشركة اف اكس سى ام  على ميتاتريدر عن طريق المتداول العربى
> كنت اسال كيف استفيد و اين اجد توصيات الشركة اليومية و مواضيعها التعليمية
> شكرا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل الموقع   Online Forex Trading

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.....صباح الفل يا أخى الفاضل ا/ سمير........ لى عندك طلبين الله يكرمك.... 1) مؤشر يوضح خطوط فيبوناتشى أوتوماتيكيا عى أى فريم اشتغل عليه..  2) الموشر المرفق أريد إضافة تنبيه صوتى له + رسالة popout عند قطع خط 50 لفوق أو لتحت....  وتقبل شكرى وتقديرى....

 صباح الفل ياباشا
بالنسبة للتنبيه هو مافيش مؤشر لكن عموما الطلب يكون فى قسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات 
بالنسبة للفايبو الاوتوماتيك قولى اسم المؤشر وانا اجيبه لك

----------


## justme

ممكن مؤشر _Larry Williams_

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن مؤشر _Larry Williams_

 هحاول اشوفهولك من عيونى

----------


## life2009

انا وصديقي نريد ان نفتح حساب مشترك قيمته250$ في شركة fxsol فكيف يكون ذلك وما صلاحيات هذا النوع من الحسابات و ماذا يميزه عن غيره وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا وصديقي نريد ان نفتح حساب مشترك قيمته250$ في شركة fxsol فكيف يكون ذلك وما صلاحيات هذا النوع من الحسابات و ماذا يميزه عن غيره وشكرا

 معلش هذا السؤال اساله فى موضوع فتح حساب حقيقى المثبت فى العام هناك ان شاء الله خدمة العملاء هيفيدوك

----------


## gambler

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. شجعني كلماتك الجميلة في التسال لاني مبتدا ووجدت نفسي ثقيلا ما على الاخوان بتسائلاتي فجزاك الله تعالى الكريم لهذا الخدمة العظيمة جعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك ووالديك  وانا في بداية مشواري ماذا تنصحني كي اتعلم مهنة الصيد ؟  ...   وهل استطع ان اكون مخمنا(مقدرا , محللا) بنسبة نجاح عالي؟ في المستقبل وكيف ذلك ؟... وما احسن ساعات اعمل فيه  وهل لديك طريقة مربحة  وان كان مبلغ بسيط ؟ وشكرا استاذي الجليل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. شجعني كلماتك الجميلة في التسال لاني مبتدا ووجدت نفسي ثقيلا ما على الاخوان بتسائلاتي فجزاك الله تعالى الكريم لهذا الخدمة العظيمة جعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك ووالديك  وانا في بداية مشواري ماذا تنصحني كي اتعلم مهنة الصيد ؟  ...   وهل استطع ان اكون مخمنا(مقدرا , محللا) بنسبة نجاح عالي؟ في المستقبل وكيف ذلك ؟... وما احسن ساعات اعمل فيه  وهل لديك طريقة مربحة  وان كان مبلغ بسيط ؟ وشكرا استاذي الجليل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله تكون محلل قدير يوما ما
عشان تكون محلل كويس عليك ان تتعلم التحليل الفنى جيدا وتتمرس عليه فترة كويسة
عليك بتحليلك ومتابعة تحليلات الاعضاء ومقارنتها مع تحليلك وتعرف اخطاءك 
طبعا التحليل الفنى بيعتمد على ادوات + توقع وتقاس درجة نجاحك بقدرتك على استخدام ادواتك وتوافقها مع توقعاتك
اختصارا الموضوع محتاج منك شوية ممارسة جيدة

----------


## gambler

الله يجزيك الخير دعوة ارفعها الى السماء بين الاقامة والاذان

----------


## FOREXER80

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤال / 
كيف نعرف أن سوق العملات في الفترة الأسيوية أو غيرها من الفترات ؟ 
وشكرا جزيلا ... :Rose:

----------


## السهم الحر

> للتوضيح ايضا المقصود هنا حساب المشترى وهو الموجود فى الشركة لانه هنا يعامل كحساب بنكى وليس المقصود ان تفتح الصفقة فى نيويورك وتاخذ ربحك وانت فى السعودية فى ثوانى   لانه لو كده يبقى كل المعاملات التجارية فى جميع انحاء العالم حرام فى حرام  لانه اى معاملات بنكية لابد وان تاخذ وقت من يوم الى يومين كاجراءات بنكية وهو بعيد كل البعد عن مقصد الفتوى  يعنى الراجل فى الطرف الاخر دفع الفلوس لك فى البنك بره ولكن عشان تسحبها من بلد اخر الى بلدك لابد ان تاخذ وقت

  
الله يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير  ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب .. :Asvc:  
والفكره وصلت الحمدلله واستفدت الكثير منك والله يبارك في علمك ..
وكما اتمنى غيري من المبتدئين قد استفاد .. 
وآسف لاني غلبتك معااي كثير ... :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤال / 
> كيف نعرف أن سوق العملات في الفترة الأسيوية أو غيرها من الفترات ؟ 
> وشكرا جزيلا ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللى يميز الفترة الاسيوية انها بالليل  :Big Grin: 
عموما ده رابط بيحدد لك كل الفترات  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافية استاذ سمير  ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب .. 
> والفكره وصلت الحمدلله واستفدت الكثير منك والله يبارك في علمك ..
> وكما اتمنى غيري من المبتدئين قد استفاد .. 
> وآسف لاني غلبتك معااي كثير ...

 مافيش غلبة ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ الأستاذ / سمير صيام 
 * كلما كانت هناك مستويات تكرر عندها نفس الحدث ( ارتداد السعر من عند هذه المستويات ) و غيرت باتجاه السعر كلما كانت أكثر قوة  ، أي : تعطينا نتائج أرتدادية أقوى !!!  
 ما رأيك بالعبارة السابقة ؟؟؟ مع خالص تقديري و شكري العميقين

----------


## gambler

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...اخوان اريج ان اعمل على برنامج التداول (طبعا ديمو) خارج ايام السوق(للتجارب والتمارين) فهل هذا ممكن لقد قمت برفع قيمة الديبوزت الى 10000 وقد تحول حالة الاتصال الى العمل وانه متصل لكن هل اقدر ان اجعل المؤشرات تعمل وكان السوق شغال؟ مع شكري وتقديري لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الأستاذ / سمير صيام 
>  * كلما كانت هناك مستويات تكرر عندها نفس الحدث ( ارتداد السعر من عند هذه المستويات ) و غيرت باتجاه السعر كلما كانت أكثر قوة  ، أي : تعطينا نتائج أرتدادية أقوى !!!  
>  ما رأيك بالعبارة السابقة ؟؟؟ مع خالص تقديري و شكري العميقين

 ماهو ده التقييم لنقط الدعم والمقاومة وتحسبها بالاقوى كلما كان الارتداد اقوى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...اخوان اريج ان اعمل على برنامج التداول (طبعا ديمو) خارج ايام السوق(للتجارب والتمارين) فهل هذا ممكن لقد قمت برفع قيمة الديبوزت الى 10000 وقد تحول حالة الاتصال الى العمل وانه متصل لكن هل اقدر ان اجعل المؤشرات تعمل وكان السوق شغال؟ مع شكري وتقديري لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاجابة طبعا لا لانه لا يوجد حركة سواء ديمو او حقيقى

----------


## FOREXER80

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي بإختصار / كيف أتغلب على مشكلة عدم وجود قمم واضحة لرسم الترند للأسفل في الشارت الأسبوعي المرفق
علما بأنني حاليا أطبق دروس الأخ M7tar في هذه المشاركة تحديدا >>> تعلم مع M7tar  
وشكرا جزيلا ...  :Rose:

----------


## FOREXER80

عفوا هل الترند المرسوم في الشارت المرفق مقبول ؟؟  :Emoticon1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤالي بإختصار / كيف أتغلب على مشكلة عدم وجود قمم واضحة لرسم الترند للأسفل في الشارت الأسبوعي المرفق
> علما بأنني حاليا أطبق دروس الأخ M7tar في هذه المشاركة تحديدا >>> تعلم مع M7tar  
> وشكرا جزيلا ...

  

> عفوا هل الترند المرسوم في الشارت المرفق مقبول ؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم ياغالى الترند صحيح وان كان حاد قليلا مما يعرضه للكسر اكتر

----------


## عاشقالمجنون

السرم عليكم يا اخوان ايش الفرق بين سعر البيع (الي طالع على يمين الشاشة )وبين ما يطلق عليه نقاط او نقطة افيدوني رجاء. سوال2 انا بايع الان المجنون ب سعر(149)وثلاثين السوال هل اتابع ولا اطلع باقل الخسائر وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السرم عليكم يا اخوان ايش الفرق بين سعر البيع (الي طالع على يمين الشاشة )وبين ما يطلق عليه نقاط او نقطة افيدوني رجاء. سوال2 انا بايع الان المجنون ب سعر(149)وثلاثين السوال هل اتابع ولا اطلع باقل الخسائر وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
سعر البيع اللى على الشارت هو سعر العملة حاليا 
النقطة هو مدى تحرك العملة صعودا او هبوطا
المجنون صعد لاغلاق الجاب فى حدود 150 يعنى لو عند ربح اغلقه افضل  
اوعى يكون حقيقى لو حقيقى انصحك بالتوقف فورا والتعلم جيدا وبعد كده العمل عليه

----------


## عاشقالمجنون

اشكر لك ردك السريع وبارك الله فيك .. النقطة رقم واحد مفهوم الثاني ممكن افهم منك بشكل احسن معلش اتحملنا...
الان بايع استرليني امريكي ب 15854 طيب هذا فاهمه سعر البيع والشرا طيب وين دور النقطه واذا نفس السعر بعد ساعة هل ذلك يعني اتغير النقطة
واذا كل سعر وتوصية بيتعلق بوقت معين ليش الموصي لا يدون لحظة التوصية عشان المسكين الي زي حالاتي لايقع في ما وقعت فيه واذا كان التوصية مثلا بيع 148 الى نقطة 150 فهمت يعني اذا دخلت قبل 150 ولو بنقطة ( اقصد ولو بسعر لاني مش فاهم النقطة دي للان) انا بكون ربحان في عملية البيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكر لك ردك السريع وبارك الله فيك .. النقطة رقم واحد مفهوم الثاني ممكن افهم منك بشكل احسن معلش اتحملنا...
> الان بايع استرليني امريكي ب 15854 طيب هذا فاهمه سعر البيع والشرا طيب وين دور النقطه واذا نفس السعر بعد ساعة هل ذلك يعني اتغير النقطة
> واذا كل سعر وتوصية بيتعلق بوقت معين ليش الموصي لا يدون لحظة التوصية عشان المسكين الي زي حالاتي لايقع في ما وقعت فيه واذا كان التوصية مثلا بيع 148 الى نقطة 150 فهمت يعني اذا دخلت قبل 150 ولو بنقطة ( اقصد ولو بسعر لاني مش فاهم النقطة دي للان) انا بكون ربحان في عملية البيع

 اخى الكريم انت بدات بداية خاطئة فالاول لابد ان تتعلم الاساسيات ومن ثم تبحث عن الصفقات 
ارجو قراءة الكتاب المرفق فى هذه المشاركة ليعطيك فكرة كاملة عن الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## عاشقالمجنون

انت كللك عطاء جزاء الله الكريم من عنده العطاء في الدارين شكرا لك

----------


## drkarim

صباح الخير عليكم كلكم يا أحلى ناس
سؤالى بسيط وهو كيف احصل على الاخبار اللى فى المفكرة الاقتصادية
يعنى اجيبها منين؟
فيه مواقع اوجرايد اومحطات تليفزيون او اذاعة او اى مصدر.؟. ربنا يجازيكم خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير عليكم كلكم يا أحلى ناس
> سؤالى بسيط وهو كيف احصل على الاخبار اللى فى المفكرة الاقتصادية
> يعنى اجيبها منين؟
> فيه مواقع اوجرايد اومحطات تليفزيون او اذاعة او اى مصدر.؟. ربنا يجازيكم خير

 صباح الانوار
الاخبار دى هتلاقيها فى مواضع منفصلة فى المنتدى العام 
بمعنى لو الخبر يخص اليورو هتلاقى عنوان الموضوع "نتائج الاخبار الاوروبية ليوم 26/10/2008" وهكذا

----------


## drkarim

تانى سؤال معلش!!ويارب اسأله صح!!
هل فيه تحليلات للاخوة الاعضاء الخبراء للازواج ممكن الواحد يتابع من خلالها ويقارن مدى تحليله بنفسه ومدى صحته وقوته
لو فيه ياريت تحطولى الروابط بعد اذنكم.
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> تانى سؤال معلش!!ويارب اسأله صح!!
> هل فيه تحليلات للاخوة الاعضاء الخبراء للازواج ممكن الواحد يتابع من خلالها ويقارن مدى تحليله بنفسه ومدى صحته وقوته
> لو فيه ياريت تحطولى الروابط بعد اذنكم.
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 كل المنتدى العام يشمل التحليلات فتابعه وتابع اى شخص يضع شارت وقارنه مع تحليلك

----------


## drkarim

شكرا أستاذ سمير على الرد السريع

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم ا/ سمير....  كيف بمكننى فتح موضوع جديد خاص بى.....؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا أجد شريط أدوات خاص بفتح المواضيع....أين أجده...؟؟  :016:  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ا/ سمير....  كيف بمكننى فتح موضوع جديد خاص بى.....؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا أجد شريط أدوات خاص بفتح المواضيع....أين أجده...؟؟

 هتروح الى المنتدى العام وستجد اعلى المواضيع كلمة فتح موضوع جديد

----------


## aliessa700

اخي سمير  
هل شركة fxsol فيها مني لوت يعني حجم اللوت 0.1
لأن في الحساب التجريبي اقل حجم للوت هو 1 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير  
> هل شركة fxsol فيها مني لوت يعني حجم اللوت 0.1
> لأن في الحساب التجريبي اقل حجم للوت هو 1 
> وجزاكم الله خير

 افكسول فيها حسابات ميكرو يعنى حجم اللوت 1000 دولار والنقطة بعشرة سنت
وحجم اللوت اللى تقصده 0.1 يعنى 10% من الحساب المينى يعنى هو ايضا 1000 دولار

----------


## gambler

دائما اخطا في صفحة الاوامر المعلقة لذ اجلس على الحاسوب طوال ان تتحق الهدف هل يمكنني افهل هذه النافذة مع الشكر (ايقافالخسارة-اخذ الربح- وهل هذا يشترط ان اختار طلب معلق ثم اختيار ليمتد او ستوب؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> دائما اخطا في صفحة الاوامر المعلقة لذ اجلس على الحاسوب طوال ان تتحق الهدف هل يمكنني افهل هذه النافذة مع الشكر (ايقافالخسارة-اخذ الربح- وهل هذا يشترط ان اختار طلب معلق ثم اختيار ليمتد او ستوب؟؟

 اخى الكريم خدها نصيحة من اخ لك
توقف عن المتاجرة وتعلم جيدا واقرا الكتاب اللى وضعته لك المرة الماضية وانسى المتاجرة واتباع التوصيات الال اذا كنت مستغنى عن مالك وتريد ان تخسره قبل ان تتعلم

----------


## B.man

إيش يعني البايفت ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> إيش يعني البايفت ؟؟ ؟؟ ؟؟

 البايفوت هو متوسط رقمى للهاى واللو واغلاق اليوم السابق

----------


## tskdream

تحياتي لكل إدارة المنتدى بالشركة الجديدة ، مع شكر خاص لك ياأخ عصام علي مجهودتك 
لدى العديد من الآسئلة الخاصة بالوسيط Broker
1= هل لدية القدرة علي التدخل في لوحة التعامل للتحكم في فروق الاسعار spreads أم لا  ؟ أم أن الأمر يقتصر في هذا الصدد علي البنوك وليس الوسطاء؟ 2= كيف يتم الربط بين البنوك ولوحة التعامل الخاصة بالوسيط ليعرض لعملائة الاسعار بصورة حية.؟ 3= هل لدية القدرة علي تجميد لوحة التعامل في لحظات معينة أم لا؟
4= كيف يحمي الوسيط نفسة إذا ما ذهبت العمليات لعملائة عكس الاتجاة الذى يرغبة هو؟
مع خالص شكرى وتمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق ،،،

----------


## tskdream

عفواُ أقصد ياأخ سمير صيام :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتي لكل إدارة المنتدى بالشركة الجديدة ، مع شكر خاص لك ياأخ عصام علي مجهودتك  
> الله يبارك فيك 
> لدى العديد من الآسئلة الخاصة بالوسيط Broker
> 1= هل لدية القدرة علي التدخل في لوحة التعامل للتحكم في فروق الاسعار spreads أم لا  ؟ أم أن الأمر يقتصر في هذا الصدد علي البنوك وليس الوسطاء؟ 
> الاسبيرد بيكون من الشركة   2= كيف يتم الربط بين البنوك ولوحة التعامل الخاصة بالوسيط ليعرض لعملائة الاسعار بصورة حية.؟ 
> برامج مخصصة لذلك  3= هل لدية القدرة علي تجميد لوحة التعامل في لحظات معينة أم لا؟ 
> اكيد لذلك عليك بمتابعة شارت لشركة اخرى  
> 4= كيف يحمي الوسيط نفسة إذا ما ذهبت العمليات لعملائة عكس الاتجاة الذى يرغبة هو؟ 
> ده العميل اللى بيدخل عكس عملاؤه وهذا الشركات نحذر منها
> ...

 تم اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفواُ أقصد ياأخ سمير صيام

 كلنا واحد ياغالى

----------


## tskdream

تحياتي لكل إدارة المنتدى بالشركة الجديدة ، مع شكر خاص لك ياأخ سمير صيام علي مجهودتك 
لدى العديد من الآسئلة الخاصة بالوسيط Broker
1= هل لدية القدرة علي التدخل في لوحة التعامل للتحكم في فروق الاسعار spreads أم لا ؟ أم أن الأمر يقتصر في هذا الصدد علي البنوك وليس الوسطاء؟ 2= كيف يتم الربط بين البنوك ولوحة التعامل الخاصة بالوسيط ليعرض لعملائة الاسعار بصورة حية.؟ أقصد فكرة العمل؟ 3= هل لدية القدرة علي تجميد لوحة التعامل في لحظات معينة أم لا؟
4= كيف يحمي الوسيط نفسة إذا ما ذهبت العمليات لعملائة عكس الاتجاة الذى يرغبة هو؟
مع خالص شكرى وتمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق ،،،

----------


## tskdream

1= هل لدية القدرة علي التدخل في لوحة التعامل للتحكم في فروق الاسعار spreads أم لا ؟ أم أن الأمر يقتصر في هذا الصدد علي البنوك وليس الوسطاء؟ 
الاسبيرد بيكون من الشركة 
أفهم من إجابتك ياأخ سمير أنه عندما اري السبريد مثلا بين الدولار والاسترلينى 30 نقطة علي لوحة التعامل هي من صنع الشركة التى أتعامل معها . وبالتالي لديهم القدرة علي جعل السبريد يختلف من سيرفر إلي اخر بنفس الشركة ، آمل أن اكون قد فهمت جيدا ، وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> 1= هل لدية القدرة علي التدخل في لوحة التعامل للتحكم في فروق الاسعار spreads أم لا ؟ أم أن الأمر يقتصر في هذا الصدد علي البنوك وليس الوسطاء؟ 
> الاسبيرد بيكون من الشركة 
> أفهم من إجابتك ياأخ سمير أنه عندما اري السبريد مثلا بين الدولار والاسترلينى 30 نقطة علي لوحة التعامل هي من صنع الشركة التى أتعامل معها . وبالتالي لديهم القدرة علي جعل السبريد يختلف من سيرفر إلي اخر بنفس الشركة ، آمل أن اكون قد فهمت جيدا ، وشكرا

 تقصد ان الشركة تكون بذمتين تخلى سعر لسيرفر وسعر اخر لسيرفر اخر
انا لا اعتقد ذلك بالمرة

----------


## tskdream

4= كيف يحمي الوسيط نفسة إذا ما ذهبت العمليات لعملائة عكس الاتجاة الذى يرغبة هو؟ 
ده العميل اللى بيدخل عكس عملاؤه وهذا الشركات نحذر منها
عليك بالشركات التى تعتمد على الاسبيرد كربح لها  
*********************
ما أقصدة ياأخ سمير 
 نفترض أننى قمت بعملية شراء لزوج ما بهدف معين وكذلك نسبة كبيرة من عملاء الوسيط ، وذهب السوق في نفس الاتجاه لي ، وبذلك سوف نحقق أرباح ويخسر الوسيط ، فهو يتمنى لو أن العملية ذهبت عكس ما نود نحن إى ذهبت إلي البيع ونخسر ويربح هو نقود العمليات بالاضافة إلي السبريد ، في هذه الحالة من الحيل أو الوسائل التى يلجأ إليها الوسيط لحماية نفسة من هذه الخسارة.
** ماهى الشركات التى تعتمد علي السبريد فقط في أرباحها وليس أموال العملاء من واقع تجربتك أو تجربة الأخرين ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> 4= كيف يحمي الوسيط نفسة إذا ما ذهبت العمليات لعملائة عكس الاتجاة الذى يرغبة هو؟ 
> ده العميل اللى بيدخل عكس عملاؤه وهذا الشركات نحذر منها
> عليك بالشركات التى تعتمد على الاسبيرد كربح لها  
> *********************
> ما أقصدة ياأخ سمير 
>  نفترض أننى قمت بعملية شراء لزوج ما بهدف معين وكذلك نسبة كبيرة من عملاء الوسيط ، وذهب السوق في نفس الاتجاه لي ، وبذلك سوف نحقق أرباح ويخسر الوسيط ، فهو يتمنى لو أن العملية ذهبت عكس ما نود نحن إى ذهبت إلي البيع ونخسر ويربح هو نقود العمليات بالاضافة إلي السبريد ، في هذه الحالة من الحيل أو الوسائل التى يلجأ إليها الوسيط لحماية نفسة من هذه الخسارة.
> ** ماهى الشركات التى تعتمد علي السبريد فقط في أرباحها وليس أموال العملاء من واقع تجربتك أو تجربة الأخرين ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديري

 طبعا ما تفضلت به هى الشركات التى تدخل عكس العميل الشركات التى لا تدخل ضد العميل مثل افكسول ولها نظام معين فى ذلك وهذا رابط سياستها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40984.html  او الشركات التى نو ديلنج ديسك

----------


## tskdream

> طبعا ما تفضلت به هى الشركات التى تدخل عكس العميل  الشركات التى لا تدخل ضد العميل مثل افكسول ولها نظام معين فى ذلك وهذا رابط سياستها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40984.html  او الشركات التى نو ديلنج ديسك

 =======================
ما أفهمة ياأخ سمير أنه يوجد عمليات بيع وعمليات شراء من عملاء الشركة علي لوحة التعامل
لنفترض أن  حصيلة عمليات البيع لليوم من قبل العملاء مع الشركة هو مليون $ لزوج عملة ما 
حصيلة عمليات الشراء لليوم من قبل العملاء هو اربعمائة الف $ فقط لليوم
 وحيث أن نسبة من باع أكبر من نسبة من إشتري لليوم لنفس العملة بفارق ستون ألف $
فالشركة مطالبة بتغطية هذ الفارق(ستون الف $) ووضعة بحسابات العملاء لديها
والسؤال : ماهى الوسائل التى تتبعها الشركة من أجل حماية نفسها فى حالة تعرضها لمثل هذه الخسائر ، حيث أنه من المحتمل أن تتكرر للعديد من المرات وخاصة في ظل الشركات التى تتبع الامانة في تعاملاتها؟
وعذرا للاطالة وكثرة الاسئلة ،

----------


## سمير صيام

> =======================
> ما أفهمة ياأخ سمير أنه يوجد عمليات بيع وعمليات شراء من عملاء الشركة علي لوحة التعامل
> لنفترض أن  حصيلة عمليات البيع لليوم من قبل العملاء مع الشركة هو مليون $ لزوج عملة ما 
> حصيلة عمليات الشراء لليوم من قبل العملاء هو اربعمائة الف $ فقط لليوم
>  وحيث أن نسبة من باع أكبر من نسبة من إشتري لليوم لنفس العملة بفارق ستون ألف $
> فالشركة مطالبة بتغطية هذ الفارق(ستون الف $) ووضعة بحسابات العملاء لديها
> والسؤال : ماهى الوسائل التى تتبعها الشركة من أجل حماية نفسها فى حالة تعرضها لمثل هذه الخسائر ، حيث أنه من المحتمل أن تتكرر للعديد من المرات وخاصة في ظل الشركات التى تتبع الامانة في تعاملاتها؟
> وعذرا للاطالة وكثرة الاسئلة ،

 اخى الكريم انت عكست الموضوع خالص 
الشركة تقوم بفتح عقود وليس سداد اموال بحيث يكون عقود الشراء = عقود البيع 
وبالتالى ليس هناك خسائر لتسددها

----------


## gambler

قاعدة عامة أمر الحد من الخسارة Stop orderللعملات المباشرة عند الشراء .. تكون نقطة ال stop أقل من سعر الشراء .عند البيع .. تكون نقطة ال stop أكبر من سعر البيع .للعملات غير المباشرة عند الشراء .. تكون نقطة ال stop أكبر من سعر الشراء .عند البيع .. تكون نقطة ال stop أقل من سعر البيع . ممكن توضيح منكم مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## gambler

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوال اخر لو سمحتوا..
ما هو الهيدج.. وهل هو انني اذا دخلت عقد ثم بلش الخسائر يخرجني منها دون خسائر وكانني لم ادخل العقد اطلاقا؟؟!!!!؟؟؟؟ صححوني رجاء وما افضل طريقة لاغلاق العقود مرة وحدة وبسرعة ولكم مني اجل التحيات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سوال اخر لو سمحتوا..
> ما هو الهيدج.. وهل هو انني اذا دخلت عقد ثم بلش الخسائر يخرجني منها دون خسائر وكانني لم ادخل العقد اطلاقا؟؟!!!!؟؟؟؟ صححوني رجاء وما افضل طريقة لاغلاق العقود مرة وحدة وبسرعة ولكم مني اجل التحيات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية 
يعنى لو انت فاتح بيع عشات تهدج تفتح شراء والعكس بالعكس لكن وقتها سيجمد الخسارة الموجودة او الربح الموجود 
واغلاق العقود مرة واحدة تكون حسب البرنامج يعنى فى افكسول مثا فيه اغلاق للصفقات للعملة الواحدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> قاعدة عامة  أمر الحد من الخسارة Stop order
> للعملات المباشرة  عند الشراء .. تكون نقطة ال stop أقل من سعر الشراء . عند البيع .. تكون نقطة ال stop أكبر من سعر البيع .
> للعملات غير المباشرة  عند الشراء .. تكون نقطة ال stop أكبر من سعر الشراء . عند البيع .. تكون نقطة ال stop أقل من سعر البيع . 
> ممكن توضيح منكم مع الشكر الجزيل

 buy limit هو امر شراء معلق للعملة بسعر اقل من سعره حاليا 
buy stop هو امر شراء معلق للعملة اعلى من سعره حاليا
sell limit هو امر بيع معلق للعملة بسعر اعلى من سعره حاليا
sell stop هو امر بيع معلق للعملة بسعر اقل من سعره حاليا

----------


## gambler

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية  يعنى لو انت فاتح بيع عشات تهدج تفتح شراء والعكس بالعكس لكن وقتها سيجمد الخسارة الموجودة او الربح الموجود  واغلاق العقود مرة واحدة تكون حسب البرنامج يعنى فى افكسول مثا فيه اغلاق للصفقات للعملة الواحدة

 طيب اخي واستاذي الفاضل كيف اقدر ان استعمل او اضيف هذه الميزة بارك الله فيك ..وليش مش موجودة في البرامج التداول لاهمية هذا الميزة؟ جزاك الله عني الخير فالخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اخي واستاذي الفاضل كيف اقدر ان استعمل او اضيف هذه الميزة بارك الله فيك ..وليش مش موجودة في البرامج التداول لاهمية هذا الميزة؟ جزاك الله عني الخير فالخير

 موجودة ارجع الى البرنامج اللى بتستخدمه ستجده فيها وفى برامج الميتا لها اسكريبت لذلك ابحث ى مواضيع قسم المؤشرات ستجده ان شاء الله

----------


## BasemAyoub

ممكن سؤال من فضلك اخي سمير صيام ؟؟؟
لو انا عندي اكسبيرت , و ضفته و فتحته و كل حاجه و عملت علامه صح علي Auto Live Trade !!
مش كده المفروض تفتح الصفقات مع نفسها و تقفلها مع نفسها ؟؟؟
ولا فيه ايه ناقص كده !؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن سؤال من فضلك اخي سمير صيام ؟؟؟
> لو انا عندي اكسبيرت , و ضفته و فتحته و كل حاجه و عملت علامه صح علي Auto Live Trade !!
> مش كده المفروض تفتح الصفقات مع نفسها و تقفلها مع نفسها ؟؟؟
> ولا فيه ايه ناقص كده !؟

 المفروض طبعا يشتغل حسب خصائصه بفتح واغلاق الصفقات او اى خصائص اخرى موجودة 
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان تكون خاصية EXPERTS ADVISOR  مفعلة

----------


## BasemAyoub

طيب .. ازاي اتاكد انها مفعله اخي , سمير ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب .. ازاي اتاكد انها مفعله اخي , سمير ؟؟

 تتاكد انه لو الايكون مضغوطة يبقى مفعلة او لو غير مضغوطة وعليها علامة × يبقى غير مفعلة

----------


## BasemAyoub

معلش اخي سمير .. بس دايما الكسبيرت عليه علامه X علي اسمه فوق علي يمين الصفحه !!
معلش ازاي اخليه مضغوظ او غير مضغوط ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش اخي سمير .. بس دايما الكسبيرت عليه علامه X علي اسمه فوق علي يمين الصفحه !!
> معلش ازاي اخليه مضغوظ او غير مضغوط ؟؟

 اعمل حسب الصورة

----------


## BasemAyoub

اشكرك اخي سمير علي اهتمامك و سرعه ردك و سعه صدرك .. 
1000000000000000000 شكر يا باشا !!

----------


## life2009

ما هو السكالبينج؟

----------


## life2009

انا حاولت افتح موضوع جديد في قسم الشركات ولكن مش زابط ما هو السبب
مع العلم اني فتح موضوع في قسم الفوريكس ومشي الحال

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو السكالبينج؟

 هو اخد صفقات سريعة فى الوقت وبنقاط قليلة = نقاط الاسبيرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا حاولت افتح موضوع جديد في قسم الشركات ولكن مش زابط ما هو السبب
> مع العلم اني فتح موضوع في قسم الفوريكس ومشي الحال

 لان قسم شركات الوساطة هوقسم ارشيفى يتم ارشفة المواضيع فيه وده دور المشرفين ولكن يمكن الرد على مواضيعه اما فتح المواضيع فيكون فى العام عادى

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته واما بعد
تحيه طيبه 
يصادفنى كثيرا كتب تتكلم على الاسهم مع ان العنوان فى المكتبه يكون على الفوركس 
اريد ان اعرف ما يمكن ان استفاد منه سواء كان للاسهم او الفوركس 
مثلا الشموع اليابانيه
الترند الصريح واستراتيجيه الترند المكسور
الفيبوناتشى
المؤشرات الفنيه التى تصلح للفوركس والاسهم 
حيث ان الكتب مكرره ولا يوجد وافر منها كما فى المواقع الانجليزيه 
النقطه الثانيه واسف على الازعاج
اركز ما اتعلم اليومين دول على الترند ولقد وصلت ما هو الترند وخط الترند ثم استرايجيه الترند الصادق الذى نرسم فيه الترند من اليمين الى اليسار ثم سابداء فى استراتيجه الترند المكسور حسب ما تقترح على ولا لا يوجد ضرورهلتعلم الترند المكسور فهل هناك مزيد من ما اتعلمه عن الترند ولا هذا يكفى وثم انتقل ال نقطه اخرى للتعلم مثل الشموع او غيره
السؤال الثالث
يظهر لى كل يوم ما هو جديد فلقد علمت ما هو البروكر وانه يقدم عروض مميزه عن الشركه التى يمثلها ويحل اى مشكله قد تواجهنى مه الشركه فهل تنصحنى ان اتعامل مع مع الشركه مباشره ولا البروكر مهم فكما تعلم ان الشخص دايما يخاف من لا يعلمه وعلى اى اساس اختاره بين الى امامى
وما هى نوع المشاكل التى قد تقابلنى ومثال لها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## gambler

الموقع بحاجة الى محرك بحث يا اخوان... انا الان عمبسال عن سوال ممكن موجود او مطروح مسبقا !!! 
كيف اضيف الخبراء الى البرنامج وكيف يعمل بعد ان ظهر صورة الابتسامة طيب بعديها مش المفروض لحاله يعمل ويتشري ويبيع ولا انا خلطان ولا في لسا اعدادات؟؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين استراتيجيات وكيف تنضاف؟  ارجو ان تساعدونني وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته واما بعد
> تحيه طيبه 
> يصادفنى كثيرا كتب تتكلم على الاسهم مع ان العنوان فى المكتبه يكون على الفوركس 
> اريد ان اعرف ما يمكن ان استفاد منه سواء كان للاسهم او الفوركس 
> مثلا الشموع اليابانيه
> الترند الصريح واستراتيجيه الترند المكسور
> الفيبوناتشى
> المؤشرات الفنيه التى تصلح للفوركس والاسهم 
> حيث ان الكتب مكرره ولا يوجد وافر منها كما فى المواقع الانجليزيه 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اغلب الكتب هى على الاسهم وما ينطبق على الاسهم ينطبق على العملات 
بالنسبة ما تتعلمه لابد ان تتعلم كل شئ ولا تنتقل الى نقطة اخرى الا بعد التدرب عملى عليها وليس مجرد قريت المعلومة وفهمتها
لازم قراءة + تطبيق 
بالنسبة للشركات والاشتراك معهم شخصيا افضل عن طريق بروكر موثوق فيه ولا يكون عليك اى تكلفة مثل المتداول العربى لا يوجد اى تكلفة عليك فى الاشتراك عن طريقهم لانه المتداول العربى يكون دعم فنى لك بجانتب دعم الشركة بالاضافة الى خدمة الحسابات الاسلامية + عروض المتداول العربى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الموقع بحاجة الى محرك بحث يا اخوان... انا الان عمبسال عن سوال ممكن موجود او مطروح مسبقا !!! 
> كيف اضيف الخبراء الى البرنامج وكيف يعمل بعد ان ظهر صورة الابتسامة طيب بعديها مش المفروض لحاله يعمل ويتشري ويبيع ولا انا خلطان ولا في لسا اعدادات؟؟ ارجو ان تساعدونني وشكرا

 لاضافة اى اكسبيرت يتم وضعه فى فولدر الاكسبيرت واعادة تشغيل البرنامج بعد الاضافة
تفعيل خاصية experts advisors 
تفعيل allow live trading من الاكسبيرت 
ومادام تم الخطوات اعلاه ستجد الابتسامة موجودة وسيقوم الاكسبيرت فتح الصفقات حسب الشروط الموجودة فيه

----------


## gambler

وهل يجب ان تقوم انت باعداد الشروط مثلا؟؟؟ ام تكون مخزنة مسبقا ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهل يجب ان تقوم انت باعداد الشروط مثلا؟؟؟ ام تكون مخزنة مسبقا ؟؟

 مخزنة فيه  يعنى مبرمجة فيه ويقوم بذلك المبرمج بناء على شروط طريقة تداول

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه للشموع
يعنى الفتيل ان جلسه التداول عاليه حسب شرح المحاضر فهل هذا معناه ان الشمعه بيضاء
الذيل يعنى جلسه تداول منخفضه فهل هذا معنه الشمعه سوداء
الفتيل طويل واذيل قصير والبايعن قد سيطروا فهل هذه تكون شمعه سوداء
بصفه عامه بالنسبه للظلال الطوله والقصيره نطبقا نفسها على الشمعه السوداء او البيضاء فيما يتعلق بتفسيرها
بالنسبه للبروكر هل يمكنك ان تساعدنى وتخبرنى عن العرض المقدم ل اف اكس سول ان كان المنتدى يتعامل معها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبه للشموع
> يعنى الفتيل ان جلسه التداول عاليه حسب شرح المحاضر فهل هذا معناه ان الشمعه بيضاء
> الذيل يعنى جلسه تداول منخفضه فهل هذا معنه الشمعه سوداء
> الفتيل طويل واذيل قصير والبايعن قد سيطروا فهل هذه تكون شمعه سوداء
> بصفه عامه بالنسبه للظلال الطوله والقصيره نطبقا نفسها على الشمعه السوداء او البيضاء فيما يتعلق بتفسيرها
> بالنسبه للبروكر هل يمكنك ان تساعدنى وتخبرنى عن العرض المقدم ل اف اكس سول ان كان المنتدى يتعامل معها

 وعليكم السلام
بالنسبة للشموع عليك بهذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069.html  بالنسبة لافكسول العروض تكون منفترة اخرى وكان اخرها اضافة 15% هدية للحسابات الجديدة وانتهى فى 15 اكتوبر الماضى  يمكنك التسجيل فى اى وقت كما تحب ولو هناك اى استفسار عليك بالسؤال فى هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49914.html  وهذا رابط كيفية فتح الحساب  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47831.html

----------


## zizoman

انا احتاج الى المساعده احمل ملفات ذات المتداد mq4 ولاكن لا اجد البرنامج المناسب لها

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا احتاج الى المساعده احمل ملفات ذات المتداد mq4 ولاكن لا اجد البرنامج المناسب لها

 البرنامج هو الميتا تريدر

----------


## مصطفى البنان

كيفيه فتح الحساب الحقبقى     واى البنوك المصريه تفتح هذا الحساب       وهل شركهfxcm ذات سمعه طيبه      ارجو الافاده بالتفصيل              وجزاكم الله خيرا            مصطفى البنان

----------


## مصطفى البنان

> كيفيه فتح الحساب الحقبقى     واى البنوك المصريه تفتح هذا الحساب       وهل شركهfxcm ذات سمعه طيبه      ارجو الافاده بالتفصيل              وجزاكم الله خيرا            مصطفى البنان

 مع العلم اننى منذ فتره وانا على الحساب التجريبى

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيفيه فتح الحساب الحقبقى     واى البنوك المصريه تفتح هذا الحساب       وهل شركهfxcm ذات سمعه طيبه      ارجو الافاده بالتفصيل              وجزاكم الله خيرا            مصطفى البنان

  اهلا بك اخى مصطفى 
بالنسبة لفتح الحساب اليك هذين الموضوعين   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47831.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49914.html  بالنسبة للشركة فهى من الشركات الكبيرة وذات سمعة طيبة وهذا لا يمنع انه يوجد من يرى غير ذلك

----------


## مصطفى البنان

شكرا على الرد الوافى الكافى وجذاكم  الله خيرا

----------


## Bassel M

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
سؤالي عن الفاليوم  volume 
الفاليوم في بورصة معينة لسهم معين يعني كمية وحجم التداول على هذا السهم وهو محصور في بورصة واحدة فقط, ولكن في الفوركس هل رقم الفاليوم في شركة معينة يعني حجم التداول في هذه الشركة فقط لعملة ما, أم ان هذا الرقم يمثل حجم التداول العالمي والحقيقي لفترة معينة ولعملة ما.
وماذا يعني هذا الرقم بالظبط, هل هو كمية النقود او العقود او عدد العمليات او رقم قوة ما ..... , وشكرا لكم سلفا
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
> سؤالي عن الفاليوم  volume 
> الفاليوم في بورصة معينة لسهم معين يعني كمية وحجم التداول على هذا السهم وهو محصور في بورصة واحدة فقط, ولكن في الفوركس هل رقم الفاليوم في شركة معينة يعني حجم التداول في هذه الشركة فقط لعملة ما, أم ان هذا الرقم يمثل حجم التداول العالمي والحقيقي لفترة معينة ولعملة ما.
> وماذا يعني هذا الرقم بالظبط, هل هو كمية النقود او العقود او عدد العمليات او رقم قوة ما ..... , وشكرا لكم سلفا
> تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هو يمثل فقط الفوليوم للشركة فقط واعتقد بيمثل عدد العمليات اللى على العملة بس مش متاكد لكن اجمالا لا فوليوم حقيقى فى الفوركس

----------


## penelope

أخ سمير لو سمحت ما هي أفضل إعدادات الموفنج افرج ..بحيث تكون مناسبه لكل أزواج العملات  تحياتي

----------


## broken_trend

اخ سمير هل حقا حركه اليورو تسبق الباوند بحوالى عشر دقائق لاننى ارى انه عندما يصعد اليورو يصعد بعده الباوند ايضا بفتره زمنيه صغيره هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء 
1- هل يوجد مؤشر لليورو وما هو (اسمه) واين اجده مثال (الداوجونز للدولار) ؟
2- هل يوجد مؤشر للباوند وما هو (اسمه) واين اجده مثال (الداوجونز للدولار) ؟
3- ماهي افضل طريقة حسابية يدوية لحساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة والبايفت ؟
4- هل يوجد مؤشر يقوم برسم واظهار النماذج والاشكال الفنية بعد تكونها على الشارت ؟ وان كان يوجد اين اجده او كيف احصل عليه ؟
5- ما هو افضل مؤشر للدايفرجنس ؟ وكيف احصل عليه ؟
مع شكري وتقدري

----------


## أبوخالد21

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا مبتدئ و قد قرأت كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين و هو كتاب جيد اعطاني فكرة عامة عن عالم الفوركس. لدي بعض الأسئلة ارجو ممن لديه علم ان يعلمنا مما علم رشدا, و تحملوا اسئلتنا الكثيرة كوننا مبتدئين و كما يقال ليس هناك سؤال سخيف في الفوركس
انا اعرف الشرتات و الأشكال الخ, فهل هناك برنامج يقوم بعرضها كلها امامي و يقوم بالتحليل الفني و يضع الخطوط و الترندز و يعطيني اشارة للبيع و الشراء. الخ
2 ما الفرق بين ال EA expert advisor و الtrading systems ?\

----------


## ozoon

مرحبا ابو خالد     *Expert Advisor* هو من مميزات المتوفرة في                   برنامج   *  MetaTrader 
يقوم المضارب ببرمجة استراتجيته باستخدام لغة تسمى* *MetaQuotes*  
وبعد ذلك يقوم الاكسبرت بالمتاجرة   *آلياً بالنيابة عن المتاجر* 
ويتكون الاكسبرت من ثلاث اعدادت :  *-**حجم الصفقة * * Lot Size = 1*  *-**Trailing Stop = 6* *-**  وقف الخسارة* *StopLoss = 20*   
اتمنى ان اكون دفعت الفكرة المبسطة عن الاكسبرت 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير لو سمحت ما هي أفضل إعدادات الموفنج افرج ..بحيث تكون مناسبه لكل أزواج العملات  تحياتي

 الموفنج افرج فى حالة الترند باى اعدادات = ربح
الموفنج افرج فى حالة التذبذب باى اعدادات = خسارة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير هل حقا حركه اليورو تسبق الباوند بحوالى عشر دقائق لاننى ارى انه عندما يصعد اليورو يصعد بعده الباوند ايضا بفتره زمنيه صغيره هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟

 عشان تحكم بكده لازم تتراقب فترة كافية او يكون هناك بحث يقول كده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الاعزاء 
> 1- هل يوجد مؤشر لليورو وما هو (اسمه) واين اجده مثال (الداوجونز للدولار) ؟
> 2- هل يوجد مؤشر للباوند وما هو (اسمه) واين اجده مثال (الداوجونز للدولار) ؟
> 3- ماهي افضل طريقة حسابية يدوية لحساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة والبايفت ؟
> 4- هل يوجد مؤشر يقوم برسم واظهار النماذج والاشكال الفنية بعد تكونها على الشارت ؟ وان كان يوجد اين اجده او كيف احصل عليه ؟
> 5- ما هو افضل مؤشر للدايفرجنس ؟ وكيف احصل عليه ؟
> مع شكري وتقدري

 للتصحيح الداوجونز للاسهم الامريكية وليس للدولار
1. نعم يوجد يورو اندكس 
2. نعم يوجد باوند اندكس
وستجد البرنامج على هذا الرابط  Forex world | LiteForex 
3. اشهر الطرق الحسابية البايفوت والكامريلا 
4. فى مؤشرات نعم تقوم بذلك لكن الافضل هو الشغل اليدوى لان المؤشر هيكون له اخطائه وهحاول اشوفه لك
5. افضل مؤشر للدايفرجنس هو الماكد 
تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا مبتدئ و قد قرأت كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين و هو كتاب جيد اعطاني فكرة عامة عن عالم الفوركس. لدي بعض الأسئلة ارجو ممن لديه علم ان يعلمنا مما علم رشدا, و تحملوا اسئلتنا الكثيرة كوننا مبتدئين و كما يقال ليس هناك سؤال سخيف في الفوركس
> انا اعرف الشرتات و الأشكال الخ, فهل هناك برنامج يقوم بعرضها كلها امامي و يقوم بالتحليل الفني و يضع الخطوط و الترندز و يعطيني اشارة للبيع و الشراء. الخ
> 2 ما الفرق بين ال EA expert advisor و الtrading systems ?\

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لايوجد على حسب علمى مؤشر يقوم بكل ذلك 
ea expert advisor  هو اكسبيرت الى يقوم بتنفيذ الشروط الموجودة فيه
trading system  نظام متاجرة مثل اى طريقة موجودة فى اى منتدى سواء كانت يدوية او ألية

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا ابو خالد     *Expert Advisor* هو من مميزات المتوفرة في                   برنامج   *  MetaTrader 
> يقوم المضارب ببرمجة استراتجيته باستخدام لغة تسمى* *MetaQuotes*  
> وبعد ذلك يقوم الاكسبرت بالمتاجرة   *آلياً بالنيابة عن المتاجر* 
> ويتكون الاكسبرت من ثلاث اعدادت :  *-**حجم الصفقة * * Lot Size = 1*  *-**Trailing Stop = 6* *-**  وقف الخسارة* *StopLoss = 20*   
> اتمنى ان اكون دفعت الفكرة المبسطة عن الاكسبرت 
> وبالتوفيق

 بارك الله فيك  
تقبل ودى

----------


## vNETOR

لو انا شغال ع اليورو والدولار 
فكم نقطة انا محتاج احققها عشان  اعمل ضعف المبلغ اللى معى 
يعنى انا معى 2000 دولار وعاوز اجيب قد اللى معى ويكون المحصله 4000 الف دولار 
فانا محتاج كام نقطة هل 100 ؟   
ثانيا ماهى افضل شركة مستقبلا اشترك فيها واسعاترها كام  
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو انا شغال ع اليورو والدولار 
> فكم نقطة انا محتاج احققها عشان  اعمل ضعف المبلغ اللى معى 
> يعنى انا معى 2000 دولار وعاوز اجيب قد اللى معى ويكون المحصله 4000 الف دولار 
> فانا محتاج كام نقطة هل 100 ؟   
> ثانيا ماهى افضل شركة مستقبلا اشترك فيها واسعاترها كام  
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................

 لو الحساب مينى النقطة = دولار
اذن انت محتاج 2000 نقطة 
لو الحساب عادى النقطة = 10 دولار
اذن انت محتاج 200 نقطة

----------


## سميرةسعيد

اين اجد مادة علمية مبسطة لفهم المؤشرات ابتداء من الاسهل مع ضرورة ايضاحات فوائد كل مؤشر و معناه بالنسبة لسوق العملات ؟؟
سميرة

----------


## سميرةسعيد

ممكن اعرف سوق التداول بيفتح  الساعة كام بتوقيت المنتدى ؟؟
سميرة

----------


## سميرةسعيد

الباك تست  
ارجو توضيح مفهوم الباك تست : وهل له ادوات الية يعني هل ممكن تطبيقه ببرامج خاصة  على الكمبيوتر ام هو فقط مجرد احتساب يدوي ( اعادة حسابات )؟؟

----------


## اسلام عادل

اخي سمير هو السوق النهارده هيفتح 10.15 ولا 11.15
لان الاسبوع اللي فات فتح 10.15
واللي قبله كان 11.15

----------


## B.man

أخوي سمير انا عندي برنامج FXDD - MetaTrader عربي المهم انا نسيت كيف أطلع صفحة إكسل او اي شي 
يكون فيها تاريخ الأيام + الهوت واللو وسعر الإغلاق لليوم الفلاني  
سؤالي كيف أطلعها ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين اجد مادة علمية مبسطة لفهم المؤشرات ابتداء من الاسهل مع ضرورة ايضاحات فوائد كل مؤشر و معناه بالنسبة لسوق العملات ؟؟
> سميرة

 ده موضوع عن المؤشرات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43915.html   وارشيف المواضبع التعليمية به ايضا العديد من الموضوعات الخاصة بالمؤشرات

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن اعرف سوق التداول بيفتح  الساعة كام بتوقيت المنتدى ؟؟
> سميرة

 اتفضلى اضبطى حسب التوقيت اللى ترغبى فيه  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## سمير صيام

> الباك تست  
> ارجو توضيح مفهوم الباك تست : وهل له ادوات الية يعني هل ممكن تطبيقه ببرامج خاصة  على الكمبيوتر ام هو فقط مجرد احتساب يدوي ( اعادة حسابات )؟؟

 اى اكسبيرت به شروط الطريقة يقدر يعمل باك تست للطريقة
وممكن يدوى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هو السوق النهارده هيفتح 10.15 ولا 11.15
> لان الاسبوع اللي فات فتح 10.15
> واللي قبله كان 11.15

 حسب شركتك 
النسبة لافكسول مثلا هتفتح بعد ساعتين اى الساعة 12:15 بتوقيت القاهرة = 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي سمير انا عندي برنامج FXDD - MetaTrader عربي المهم انا نسيت كيف أطلع صفحة إكسل او اي شي 
> يكون فيها تاريخ الأيام + الهوت واللو وسعر الإغلاق لليوم الفلاني  
> سؤالي كيف أطلعها ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

 يكون من history center
وتختار حفظ بصيغة Html  
ومنها تقدر تفتحه من الاكسل

----------


## اسلام عادل

> حسب شركتك 
> النسبة لافكسول مثلا هتفتح بعد ساعتين اى الساعة 12:15 بتوقيت القاهرة = 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

 12.15
هما عدلوا المواعيد ولا ايه الاسبوع اللي فات كان 10.15 واللي قبله كان 11.15

----------


## سمير صيام

> 12.15
> هما عدلوا المواعيد ولا ايه الاسبوع اللي فات كان 10.15 واللي قبله كان 11.15

 ايوه يمكن الاسبوع ده فقط

----------


## ozoon

يعطيك العافية مشرفنا قايم بالواجب  
تسلم وماتقصر

----------


## ayman_am76

> للتصحيح الداوجونز للاسهم الامريكية وليس للدولار  1. نعم يوجد يورو اندكس  2. نعم يوجد باوند اندكس وستجد البرنامج على هذا الرابط  Forex world | LiteForex  3. اشهر الطرق الحسابية البايفوت والكامريلا  4. فى مؤشرات نعم تقوم بذلك لكن الافضل هو الشغل اليدوى لان المؤشر هيكون له اخطائه وهحاول اشوفه لك 5. افضل مؤشر للدايفرجنس هو الماكد  تقبل ودى

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز سمير بارك الله فيك على الاجابة ولكن ساقوم بتوضيح سؤالي عسى ان اجد الاجابة الشافية والكاملة باذن الله 1- قصدت بسؤالي الاول والثاني انه هل يوجد مؤشر اسهم يؤثر على حركة اليورو والباوند (مثل داوجونز للدولار) وان وجد ما اسمه او اين اجده ؟ 2- بالنسبة لسؤالي الثالث عن افضل الطرق الحسابية للدعم والمقاومة والبايفت على ان تكون الطريقة الحسابية يدوية؟ 3- بالنسبة لمؤشر يظهر الاشكال والنماذج الفنية (ارجو انو ميكنش غلبه عليك وتشوفهولي ربنا يرضا عنك) للضرورة 4- ممكن رابط لافضل مؤشر دايفرجنس للماكد تنصجني به ؟ واشكرك من كل قلبي وتقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

[quote=ayman_am76;900405] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز سمير  بارك الله فيك على الاجابة ولكن ساقوم بتوضيح سؤالي عسى ان اجد الاجابة الشافية والكاملة باذن الله  1- قصدت بسؤالي الاول والثاني انه هل يوجد مؤشر اسهم يؤثر على حركة اليورو والباوند (مثل داوجونز للدولار) وان وجد ما اسمه او اين اجده ؟  نعم يوجد لكن يمكنك الرجوع الى المواضيع الخاص بالتحليل الاساسى لكن للعلم تاثيرهم اضعف بخلاف الداوجونز  2- بالنسبة لسؤالي الثالث عن افضل الطرق الحسابية للدعم والمقاومة والبايفت على ان تكون الطريقة الحسابية يدوية؟  ماهو كل الطرق يدوية او بمؤشر حسب ما ترغب لان الحسبة اصلا يمكنك عملها يدوى   3- بالنسبة لمؤشر يظهر الاشكال والنماذج الفنية (ارجو انو ميكنش غلبه عليك وتشوفهولي ربنا يرضا عنك) للضرورةبالنسبة للمؤشر طلع للهارمونيك وليس للنماذج الفنية العادية   4- ممكن رابط لافضل مؤشر دايفرجنس للماكد تنصجني به ؟ الماكد العادى الموجود بالاصل فى لاميتا تريدر   واشكرك من كل قلبي  وتقبل ودي واحترامي[/quote]  تقبل ودى

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف اى شىء عن ادارة المخاطرة . فانا عندى حساب به 16000$ و اريد ان اعرف ما هو افضل حجم للعملية الواحده , و ما هو افضل استوب لوز ( اقصد عدد النقاط المناسب قبل اغلاق العملية الخاسرة)مع العلم اننى اتعاملل فقط مع اليورو ,دولار . 
اسف على الاطاله و ارجو الاجابة و شكرا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اعرف اى شىء عن ادارة المخاطرة . فانا عندى حساب به 16000$ و اريد ان اعرف ما هو افضل حجم للعملية الواحده , و ما هو افضل استوب لوز ( اقصد عدد النقاط المناسب قبل اغلاق العملية الخاسرة)مع العلم اننى اتعاملل فقط مع اليورو ,دولار . 
> اسف على الاطاله و ارجو الاجابة و شكرا مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افضل مخاطرة اللى هو المفروض الاستوب بتاعك هو 2-3% كحد اقصى
يعنى حسابك 16000 اذن المخاطرة = 16000*2% = 320 دولار
فلو فرضنا الاستوب 50 نقطة اذن تدخل بعدد العقود بالحسبة الاتية - 320 / 50 = 6 عقود تقريبية 
طبعا الاستوب تقدر تحدده حسب طريقة عملك سواء كانت 50 او 20 او 100 
تقبل ودى

----------


## ayman_am76

شكرا لك اخي سمير على الاجابة
ولك مني تحية قلبية

----------


## heidar elselehdar

الشكرك يا اخى على اهتمامك وجزاك الله عنى كل خير

----------


## MHAKEEMM

أستاذنا الفاضل السلام عليكم :
ما هو عدد العملات التى تفضل العمل عليها و أى العملات تنصح بها. و أرجو أن تتقبل منى كل الود و الأحترام لشخصك الكريم، و أسال الله عز و جل أن ينغع زريتك بالخير الذى تقوم به.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذنا الفاضل السلام عليكم :
> ما هو عدد العملات التى تفضل العمل عليها و أى العملات تنصح بها. و أرجو أن تتقبل منى كل الود و الأحترام لشخصك الكريم، و أسال الله عز و جل أن ينغع زريتك بالخير الذى تقوم به.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا غير مرتبط بعدد معين
لكن انصح اى مبتدأ العمل على الازواج الهادية مثل اليورو دولار

----------


## justme

كيف استطيع الغاء بعض العملات من القائمه في الصفحه الرئيسيه لبرنامج فاكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف استطيع الغاء بعض العملات من القائمه في الصفحه الرئيسيه لبرنامج فاكسول

 تضغط على اى عملة لا تريدها بيمين الماوس واختيار empty  من القائمة المنسدلة

----------


## Qadri

استاذ سمير  ... السلام عليكم 
لماذا بعض المؤشرات لا تعطى اى استجابه عند محاولة اضافتها على الميتاتريدر؟ يعنى العيب بيكون ايه عشان اقدر اعالجه؟ ثانيا بلاقى مجموعة من الموشرات تمثل استراتيجية او غيره هل يمكن وضعها فى فولدر خاص داخل فولدر الموشرات بالميتاتريدر ولا لازم تكون داخل فولدر الموشرات مباشرة حتى يتعامل معها البرنامج 
جزاك الله خير يا استاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  ... السلام عليكم 
> لماذا بعض المؤشرات لا تعطى اى استجابه عند محاولة اضافتها على الميتاتريدر؟ يعنى العيب بيكون ايه عشان اقدر اعالجه؟ ثانيا بلاقى مجموعة من الموشرات تمثل استراتيجية او غيره هل يمكن وضعها فى فولدر خاص داخل فولدر الموشرات بالميتاتريدر ولا لازم تكون داخل فولدر الموشرات مباشرة حتى يتعامل معها البرنامج 
> جزاك الله خير يا استاذ سمير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تقصد بمعنى عدم استجابة يعنى ايه تشغلها لا يعطيك اى شئ وجه اكيد بيكون فيها عيب برمجى
وبالنسبة للمؤشرات فى فولدر منفصل غير متوفر للاسف

----------


## ayman_am76

استاذنا العزيز سمير صيام
السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفة كيفية ونظام الية وصول اسعار العملات من المصدر (كبار السوق ومن هم بالترتيب والتفصيل) (يعني النظام الداخلي لعمل بورصات الفوركس) الى المتداول او المضارب بالتسلسل ويا حبذا لو بالتفصيل ومن يتحكم بالسعر وكيف يتم تحديده .
ارجو ان كان هناك رابط او كتاب اواي معلومات مطولة افادتي بكيفية الحصول عليها ؟
ولك مني تحية من القلب 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا العزيز سمير صيام
> السلام عليكم
> ارجو معرفة كيفية ونظام الية وصول اسعار العملات من المصدر (كبار السوق ومن هم بالترتيب والتفصيل) (يعني النظام الداخلي لعمل بورصات الفوركس) الى المتداول او المضارب بالتسلسل ويا حبذا لو بالتفصيل ومن يتحكم بالسعر وكيف يتم تحديده .
> ارجو ان كان هناك رابط او كتاب اواي معلومات مطولة افادتي بكيفية الحصول عليها ؟
> ولك مني تحية من القلب 
> وبارك الله فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حاضر هشوف لك شوف كده الموضوع ده  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t10382.html

----------


## ayman_am76

شكرا اخي سمير لسرعة الرد
بس يا ريت تشوفلي 
معرفة كيفية ونظام الية وصول اسعار العملات من المصدر (كبار السوق ومن هم بالترتيب والتفصيل) (يعني النظام الداخلي لعمل بورصات الفوركساو بمعنى اخر الهيكلية) الى المتداول او المضارب بالتسلسل ويا حبذا لو بالتفصيل ومن يتحكم بالسعر وكيف يتم تحديده .
ارجو ان كان هناك رابط او كتاب اواي معلومات مطولة افادتي بكيفية الحصول عليها ؟
وتحياتي لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي سمير لسرعة الرد
> بس يا ريت تشوفلي 
> معرفة كيفية ونظام الية وصول اسعار العملات من المصدر (كبار السوق ومن هم بالترتيب والتفصيل) (يعني النظام الداخلي لعمل بورصات الفوركساو بمعنى اخر الهيكلية) الى المتداول او المضارب بالتسلسل ويا حبذا لو بالتفصيل ومن يتحكم بالسعر وكيف يتم تحديده .
> ارجو ان كان هناك رابط او كتاب اواي معلومات مطولة افادتي بكيفية الحصول عليها ؟
> وتحياتي لك

 مش عارف فى حاجة موجودة بالتفصيل ده ولا لا 
عموما سابحث لك وان شاء الله لو حد من الاخوان عنده الاجابة يتفضل بها ان شاء الله

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
سؤالى بالنسبه للمطرقه والرجل المشنوق المقلوبين فهو عكس المطرقه والمشنوق العادين يعنى هل المطرقه المعكوسه تكون نهايه صعود والمشنوق المعكوس نهايه ترند هابط
شكرا

----------


## حكيم سلماني

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> سؤالى بالنسبه للمطرقه والرجل المشنوق المقلوبين فهو عكس المطرقه والمشنوق العادين يعنى هل المطرقه المعكوسه تكون نهايه صعود والمشنوق المعكوس نهايه ترند هابط
> شكرا

 
بالنسبه للمطرقه المقلوبه نعم صحيح بشكل عام  
ولكن هذه النماذج تعمل اكثر في الاسهم والسلع عنها في الفوركس وشرط اساسي لصحه هذه النموذج هو وجود جاب بين الشمعه النموذج والشمعه التي قبلها  
يفضل العمل علي المطرقه العاديه في الفوركس والله اعلم  
تحياتي  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه للمطرقه المقلوبه نعم صحيح بشكل عام  
> ولكن هذه النماذج تعمل اكثر في الاسهم والسلع عنها في الفوركس وشرط اساسي لصحه هذه النموذج هو وجود جاب بين الشمعه النموذج والشمعه التي قبلها  
> يفضل العمل علي المطرقه العاديه في الفوركس والله اعلم  
> تحياتي

 منور الموضوع حكيم باشا وتسلم على الاجابة

----------


## عمار النعيمي

السلام عليكم  قبل كل شئ شكرا لكل الاخوة الذين يمدون يد العون للمبتدئين في تجارة الفوركس جازاهم الله عنا كل خير  اما سؤالي فهو كيف اقوم بتوقيت فتح واغلاق الصفقة في يوم معين ووقت معين وهل استطيع تحديد بدأ الصفقة واغلاقها عند وصول العملة لسعر معين دون التقيد بتاريخ او ساعة محددة وهل من الممكن توقيت اكثر من صفقة معا  ارجو ان يكون التوضيح ان امكن على برنامج الميتاتريدر4 لانني اتدرب عليه  ولكم شكري وامتناني مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  قبل كل شئ شكرا لكل الاخوة الذين يمدون يد العون للمبتدئين في تجارة الفوركس جازاهم الله عنا كل خير  اما سؤالي فهو كيف اقوم بتوقيت فتح واغلاق الصفقة في يوم معين ووقت معين وهل استطيع تحديد بدأ الصفقة واغلاقها عند وصول العملة لسعر معين دون التقيد بتاريخ او ساعة محددة وهل من الممكن توقيت اكثر من صفقة معا  ارجو ان يكون التوضيح ان امكن على برنامج الميتاتريدر4 لانني اتدرب عليه  ولكم شكري وامتناني مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يمكنك عمل اوردر معلق على اى سعر تريده وليس مرتبط باى وقت وتستطيع العكس بان تضع صفقة تتفعل عند وقت معين اذا كان اكسبيرت على برامج الميتاتريدر يفعله فى وقت محدد فى الاكسبيرت

----------


## عمار النعيمي

شكرا اخ سمير على سرعة الرد ولكن ماهو الاكسبرت هل هو برنامج مستقل يلحق ببرنامج الميتاتريدر ام انه موجود ضمن البرنامج وكيف اقوم بطريقة توقيت الصفقات ارجو الايضاح من الناحية العملية يعني من اين اعمل الاوردر وياريت اذا عندك صور للتوضيح او رابط يمكنني الاطلاع عليه وعذرا لجهلي ولاطالتي ولكن ليس لي من استعين به بعد الله غيركم

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخ سمير على سرعة الرد ولكن ماهو الاكسبرت هل هو برنامج مستقل يلحق ببرنامج الميتاتريدر ام انه موجود ضمن البرنامج وكيف اقوم بطريقة توقيت الصفقات ارجو الايضاح من الناحية العملية يعني من اين اعمل الاوردر وياريت اذا عندك صور للتوضيح او رابط يمكنني الاطلاع عليه وعذرا لجهلي ولاطالتي ولكن ليس لي من استعين به بعد الله غيركم

 الاكسبيرت هو عبارة عن برنامج ينفذ ما به من شروط
ويتم اضافته الى الميتاتريدر
لكن ضبطه وصور له فهذا غير متوفر لديا لانه الاكسبيرت المطلوب ليس عندى اصلا

----------


## عمار النعيمي

الف شكر لك يا اخ سمير وفقك الله وجزاك خير الجزاء ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## عمار النعيمي

لي سؤال اخر وعذرا لكثرة اسالتي
 اريد ان اعرف مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق سوق العملات لكل من الفترة الامريكية والفترة الاوربية والفترة الاسيوية 
واي الاسواق افضل بالنسبة للمبتدئين 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لي سؤال اخر وعذرا لكثرة اسالتي
>  اريد ان اعرف مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق سوق العملات لكل من الفترة الامريكية والفترة الاوربية والفترة الاسيوية 
> واي الاسواق افضل بالنسبة للمبتدئين 
> وشكرا

 اتفضل الرابط واضبطه حسب توقيتك والاوروبى افضل    FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## عمار النعيمي

مشكور يالغالي

----------


## paon

اخي الكريم
ما المقصود بالطرق الرقمية وهل هناك طريقة لتعلمها او كتب متوفرة لشرحها
اعتذر اذ اثقل عليك 
مع الشكر والتقدير والدعاء لك ولوالديك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم
> ما المقصود بالطرق الرقمية وهل هناك طريقة لتعلمها او كتب متوفرة لشرحها
> اعتذر اذ اثقل عليك 
> مع الشكر والتقدير والدعاء لك ولوالديك

 الطرق الرقمية وهى التى تعتمد على بيانات اليوم السابق من هاى ولو واغلاق
منها على سبيل المثال البايفوت اليومى والكامريلا وهناك اكيد طرق اخرى لكنها غير مشروحة فى المنتدى 
والكتب المشروحة كلها تحليل فنى وليس رقمى

----------


## paon

> الطرق الرقمية وهى التى تعتمد على بيانات اليوم السابق من هاى ولو واغلاق  منها على سبيل المثال البايفوت اليومى والكامريلا وهناك اكيد طرق اخرى لكنها غير مشروحة فى المنتدى  والكتب المشروحة كلها تحليل فنى وليس رقمى

  
كل الشكر والتقدير لك استاذي وللمنتدى الكريم

----------


## azzam76

اريد ان اسال ماهو الزوج الذي يلتزم بالمؤشرات والترندات؟ارجو الاجابة وافادتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان اسال ماهو الزوج الذي يلتزم بالمؤشرات والترندات؟ارجو الاجابة وافادتي

 المؤشرات تتبع السعر اذن لن تجد اى زوج يلتزم بالمؤشرات
وكل الازواج تلتزم بكل تاكيد بالترندات اغلب الاوقات لانه من اسس التحليل الفنى

----------


## tskdream

> مش عارف فى حاجة موجودة بالتفصيل ده ولا لا   عموما سابحث لك وان شاء الله لو حد من الاخوان عنده الاجابة يتفضل بها ان شاء الله

 _مساء الخيرات ياأستاذ سمير ، إذا تركمت وصلت في السؤال عن هذا الموضوع إلي أى مدى نحن في إنتظار الإجابة بإسهاب أو الرابط (خاصة فيما يتعلق بهيلكلية العمل والتحكم بالاسعار) خطوة بخطوة._ _ ولدى سؤال أخر إذا تكرمت ارغب فى الوصول إلي أى مصدر علي الانترنت يمكننى من الحصول علي مراكز البيع والشراء للعملات مثل التى يعطيها الاستاذ/ماجد لمحبية بالمنتدى(ضروى إذا تكرمت جدا)  ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى_

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لا اجد كتاب يشرح المؤشرات الفنيه للفوركس ولكنى وجدت كتاب يشرح بالنسبه للاسهم فهل يمكنى الاعتماد عليه وان لم يكن فهل تستطيع ان توجهنى وترشدنى عن الطريقه للحصول على كتاب
 يشرح المؤشرات للفوركس
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لا اجد كتاب يشرح المؤشرات الفنيه للفوركس ولكنى وجدت كتاب يشرح بالنسبه للاسهم فهل يمكنى الاعتماد عليه وان لم يكن فهل تستطيع ان توجهنى وترشدنى عن الطريقه للحصول على كتاب
>  يشرح المؤشرات للفوركس
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للكتب فهى للاسهم فى الاساس وما ينطبق على الاسهم ينطبق على العملات

----------


## سمير صيام

> _مساء الخيرات ياأستاذ سمير ، إذا تركمت وصلت في السؤال عن هذا الموضوع إلي أى مدى نحن في إنتظار الإجابة بإسهاب أو الرابط (خاصة فيما يتعلق بهيلكلية العمل والتحكم بالاسعار) خطوة بخطوة._ _ ولدى سؤال أخر إذا تكرمت ارغب فى الوصول إلي أى مصدر علي الانترنت يمكننى من الحصول علي مراكز البيع والشراء للعملات مثل التى يعطيها الاستاذ/ماجد لمحبية بالمنتدى(ضروى إذا تكرمت جدا)  ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى_

 مراكز البيع والشراء بتوفرها افكسول وافكسم عبر التقارير الخاصة بهم

----------


## zizoman

انا عندى مشكله فى برنامج الميتا ترادر المؤشرات لا تعمل اريد حل ارجوك

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عندى مشكله فى برنامج الميتا ترادر المؤشرات لا تعمل اريد حل ارجوك

 طيب المؤشرات الاساسية هل تعمل ام لا

----------


## john abruzzi

السلام عليكم. مشكورين على المجهود الرائع    :015: 
أنا عندي شوية أسئلة...... 
- ماهو الشارت؟
2- ميل السعر Trend ؟
3- وقف الخسارة؟
4- الهدف؟
وبارك الله فيكم ........

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم. مشكورين على المجهود الرائع   
> أنا عندي شوية أسئلة...... 
> - ماهو الشارت؟
> 2- ميل السعر Trend ؟
> 3- وقف الخسارة؟
> 4- الهدف؟
> وبارك الله فيكم ........

 راجع هذا الكتاب ان شاء الله هيفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم  
المشكلة عندي أن الصورة الي في التوقيع حقي صغيرة مأدري كيف أكبرها  
ياليت الطريقة جزاكم الله خير

----------


## samer20

السلام عليكم هل يوجد اسعار للعملات في ايام العطل ام تبقى الاسعار على الاغلاقات حتى افتتاح السوق؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> المشكلة عندي أن الصورة الي في التوقيع حقي صغيرة مأدري كيف أكبرها  
> ياليت الطريقة جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
النسبة للصورة غالبا اصلا هى صغيرة 
لو كان عندك صورة كبيرة تقدر تصغرها على اى برنامج خاص بالصور وكذلك التكبير وان كان التكبير قد يشوه الدقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم هل يوجد اسعار للعملات في ايام العطل ام تبقى الاسعار على الاغلاقات حتى افتتاح السوق؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يوجد مواقع بها عرض لاسعار العملات اثناء الاجازة مثل هذا الموقع XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site

----------


## samer20

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  يوجد مواقع بها عرض لاسعار العملات اثناء الاجازة مثل هذا الموقع XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site

 مشكور اخ سمير على الرد ولكن هل يمكن الاعتماد عليها ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخ سمير على الرد ولكن هل يمكن الاعتماد عليها ؟

 لا 
بتعرف بس اذا كان ممكن يوجد جاب ام لا

----------


## samer20

> لا   بتعرف بس اذا كان ممكن يوجد جاب ام لا

 مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا عاوز اسال سوال واحد فقط هى الفوركس حلال ولا حرام وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا عاوز اسال سوال واحد فقط هى الفوركس حلال ولا حرام وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الفوركس بكل تاكيد حلال 
المشكلة هى فى المارجن من يرى انه قرض جر نفع على اساس ان الوسيط هو اللى بيمول المضارب ولكن البنك هو الذى يمول وليس شركة الوساطة
كذلك الفوائد الربوية ان وجدت

----------


## john abruzzi

بارك الله فيك أخي سمير والله يفتح عليك

----------


## FOREXER80

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي عن مؤشر Fractals ما هي وظيفته وكيف يمكن أستخدامه ؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤالي عن مؤشر Fractals ما هي وظيفته وكيف يمكن أستخدامه ؟ 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الفراكتلز هو مؤشر بيحدد القمم والقيعان حسب الفريم الموضوع فيه

----------


## aliessa700

استاذنا الغالي سمير  
لدي بعض الأسئلة وياريت اجد الاجابة عندك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير    

> 1) المتوسط المتحرك 9 إكسبوشينال (EMA 9) والرجاء أن يكون باللون الأخضر.
> 2) المتوسط المتحرك 30 إكسبوشينال (EMA 30) والرجاء أن يوضع باللون الأحمر. 
> ويستخدم المؤشران للاتجاه للشراء حين يكون المؤشر الأخضر فوق الأحمر ومتجه لأعلى ، وللبيع حين يكون المؤشر الأخضر تحت الأحمر ومتجه لأسفل. 
> 3) المومنتم 14 (الإعدادات الأساسية):
> يستخدم المومنتيم مع الاستراتيجية لإيضاح وضع السوق إن كان مع الدببة أو الثيران ، فوجوده فوق المائة يعني أن السوق عند المشترين والعكس فإن وجوده تحت المائة يعني تخلي المشترين عن السوق واستلام البائعين لزمام السوق

  
ضمن اي مؤشرات توجد هذه الخطوط ؟  سأل أعضاء كثيرون عن ملف تعليمي للترند المكسور ، وقد طالب عدد من الأعضاء بشرح نقاط الدخول والخروج ،  وقد قام أخونا أبو مالك بشرح هذه النقاط شرحاً مميزاً أنزله في هذه الصفحة العامة وتابعه عدد كبير من الأعضاء ،  ورأينا تحقيقاً للفائدة أن نعيد صياغة هذه الدروس القيمة التي قدمها أخونا أبو مالك ، ونضعها في ملف سهل القراءة والمراجعة :   المستند الأول هو نص الدرس التعليمي ،  والملف الثاني هو تمبليت أساسي ينسخ في برنامج الميتاتريدر أو إل تريدر: C:Program files\Metatrader4\Templates  والملف الثالث هو تمبليت وضعنا عليه خيارات الدعم والمقاومة للتحليل ، وعلى من يستخدمه اختيار المؤشرات التي تناسبه ، وحذف ما يزيد عن حاجته ،  والملف الرابع والخامس هما مؤشران للدعم والمقاومة استخدمتهما في التمبليت السابق :   

> الملفات المرفقة الترند المكسور.doc (68.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 5035)الترند المكسور.zip (1.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 4137)broken trend.zip (1.6 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 3217)FiboPiv_v2.zip (1.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 2755)Weekly Pivot Fibo.zip (2.3 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 2675)

 الملف رقم 2 و 3 اين يوضعان رغم انه موضح ان الملف رقم 2 يوضع C:Program files\Metatrader4\Templates الا انه لم يعمل ياريت توضيح  وجزاكم الله كل خير في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

اهلا بك اخى الكريم
انتا توهت فى المشاركة لكن حسب ما فهمت انت بتسال ازاى تعمل المؤشرات دى 
هتلاقيها فى المؤشرات الاساسية للميتاتريدر 
عموما الافضل لمتابعة واسئلة هذه الطريقة ان يكون فى الموضوع نفسه هيفيدوك اكتر منى كمان

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم   أنا حملت برنامج كاسبر سكي  2009    سؤالي / بعد مأسوي سكان  بعدين أيش العمل ايش اسوي أضغط على شي معين ولا كيف

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   أنا حملت برنامج كاسبر سكي  2009    سؤالي / بعد مأسوي سكان  بعدين أيش العمل ايش اسوي أضغط على شي معين ولا كيف

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو طلع ملفات فيها فيروس هتعمل لها مسح وان لم يكون هناك اى ملفات فيها فيروس خلاص مش هتعمل حاجة غير اغلاق شاشة السكان 
ملحوظة الموضوع هنا للاسئلة الفوركسية

----------


## palestine007

_  السلام عليكم_  _ممكن أعرف شو هي شمعة الانعكاس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _  السلام عليكم_  _ممكن أعرف شو هي شمعة الانعكاس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بالموضوع التالى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069.html

----------


## palestine007

شكرا الك اخي سمير 
وبوركت جهودك

----------


## john abruzzi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالله عندي سأل شن معنى الهدف؟ 
وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بالله عندي سأل شن معنى الهدف؟ 
> وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الهدف هو لمكان اللى انت عايز صفقتك تصل اليه عشان تكون بربح

----------


## john abruzzi

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وعلى اجابتك    :Good:

----------


## فتى قلبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيت استفسر عن برنامج fxcm
هل استطيع اضيف عليه التمبليت ام لا استطيع
ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حبيت استفسر عن برنامج fxcm
> هل استطيع اضيف عليه التمبليت ام لا استطيع
> ومشكورين مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
بالنسبة لبرنامج افكسم لا يقبل تمبلات خارجية

----------


## john abruzzi

نقطة الشراء لهذا اليوم 3048 نقطة البيع 2944 وهى تم كسرها فعلا ويمكنكم الدخول الان 
هذا اقتباس من أحد أقسام التوصيات.
هذا اليورو مقابل الدولار 
بالله مامعنى هذا الكلام؟ 
أنا فهمت أنه الشراء 3048 والبيع 2944  فكيف نشتري بسعر أعلى ونبيع بسعر أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
رغم أن هدي عملات مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> نقطة الشراء لهذا اليوم 3048 نقطة البيع 2944 وهى تم كسرها فعلا ويمكنكم الدخول الان 
> هذا اقتباس من أحد أقسام التوصيات.
> هذا اليورو مقابل الدولار 
> بالله مامعنى هذا الكلام؟ 
> أنا فهمت أنه الشراء 3048 والبيع 2944  فكيف نشتري بسعر أعلى ونبيع بسعر أقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> رغم أن هدي عملات مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 
عادى البيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى او الشراء من سعر اعلى
لكن الدخول بيكون باوردر معلق سواء كان بيع او شراء ولا يكون دخول فورى

----------


## john abruzzi

عذراً أستاذ سمير لم أفهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عذراً أستاذ سمير لم أفهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يعنى مثلا قلنا نقطة بيع اليورو 1.2944  والسعر الان 1.3000
وانا عايز ادخل الصفقة ولن اكون متواجد لانى ساخرج مثلا فهناك امر اسمه اوردر بيع معلق اسمه sell stop بقوم بوضع هذا الاوردر على سعر 1.2944 
وعند نزول السعر الى هذا السعر يفعل الاوردر الموجود ولن يتفعل الاوردر مالم يصل الى هذا السعر 
وكذلك بالعكس فى حالة الشراء

----------


## john abruzzi

شكراً وبارك الله فيك أخي وأستاذي سمير

----------


## جنان

كيف يمكنني في الميتا تريدر تحديد وقت إغلاق الصفقة 
مثلا دخلت صفقة وأريدها أن تغلق أوتوماتيكيا في ساعة معينة 
أو وضعت أمر معلق وأريد أن يغلق تلقائيا بعد ثلاث ساعات من تفعيله، كيف أطبق هذا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يمكنني في الميتا تريدر تحديد وقت إغلاق الصفقة 
> مثلا دخلت صفقة وأريدها أن تغلق أوتوماتيكيا في ساعة معينة 
> أو وضعت أمر معلق وأريد أن يغلق تلقائيا بعد ثلاث ساعات من تفعيله، كيف أطبق هذا؟

 لا يوجد خاصية فى الميتا تريدر تسمح بالاغلاق فى وقت معين اللهم اذا كان اكسبيرت به هذه الخاصية او يسمح بها

----------


## جنان

اها 
طيب ، أنا من فترة بستعمل التريلنج ستوب وكل شي تمام 
بس من شوي كنت داخلة بصفقتين فيهم تريلنج ستوب 
وحده على المجنون بتريلنج ستوب 85 وتحرك السعر فيها حوالي 150 نقطة وبدأ يرتد والستوب مكانو، والتانية على الباوند دولار بتريلنج ستوب  65 وتحرك السعر فيها حوالي مية نقطة والتريلنج ستوب مكانو ! فشو القصة؟ 
هل أنا فاهمتو غلط واللا في شي صاير بالسوق؟ شغلي على انتربانك ديمو

----------


## سمير صيام

> اها 
> طيب ، أنا من فترة بستعمل التريلنج ستوب وكل شي تمام 
> بس من شوي كنت داخلة بصفقتين فيهم تريلنج ستوب 
> وحده على المجنون بتريلنج ستوب 85 وتحرك السعر فيها حوالي 150 نقطة وبدأ يرتد والستوب مكانو، والتانية على الباوند دولار بتريلنج ستوب  65 وتحرك السعر فيها حوالي مية نقطة والتريلنج ستوب مكانو ! فشو القصة؟ 
> هل أنا فاهمتو غلط واللا في شي صاير بالسوق؟ شغلي على انتربانك ديمو

 عشان نحكم صح ممكن تقوليلى نقط الدخول وكام الاستوب والاستوب المتحرك والهدف ولكام وصل السعر عشان نعرف الاستوب المتحرك مضبوط ام لا

----------


## جنان

حلت المشكلة 
يبدوو إن البرنامج كان معلق، غيرت قيمة التريلنج ستوب فصارت تشتغل تمام ورجعتها  كما كانت في البداية فمشي الحال 
شكرا للمتابعة

----------


## جنان

مممم  
التريلنج ستوب هو أمر تابع للبرنامج كالإكسبرتس أم للسيرفر كالأوردرات؟ يعني في حال فصل النت أو أغلقت البرنامج هل يتأثر عملها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مممم  
> التريلنج ستوب هو أمر تابع للبرنامج كالإكسبرتس أم للسيرفر كالأوردرات؟ يعني في حال فصل النت أو أغلقت البرنامج هل يتأثر عملها؟

 لو برامج ميتاتريدر لابد ان يكون شغال البرنامج
لكن لو زى افكسول لا يتاثر

----------


## جنان

آها، هذا هو السبب إذن، لأن الحركة تكررت معي كمان دور لاحقا = / 
شكرا للمتابعة

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته
الرجاء ممكن ان تشرح ليه كيف يمكنى تحويل  او حساب السعر بالنقاط والعكس حساب او تحويل النقاط الى مثلا السعر المستهدف او وقف الخساره
اشكرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الرجاء ممكن ان تشرح ليه كيف يمكنى تحويل  او حساب السعر بالنقاط والعكس حساب او تحويل النقاط الى مثلا السعر المستهدف او وقف الخساره
> اشكرك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللى فاهمه انك لو خسارة او ربح بالنقاط عايز تعرف قيمتهم بالدولار
وده يكون بحساب قيمة الربح مثلا لو 50 نقطة × قيمة النقطة ومثلا كانت 1.02 
اذن الربح = 50 * 1.02 = 51 دولار
وهكذا 
لو الربح كان 51 وعايز تعرفه بالنقاط هتقسمهم على قيمة النقطة للزوج ويكون
51 / 1.02 = 50

----------


## john abruzzi

السلام عليكم
بالله نبي اجابة السوأل هذا على رحمة ولديكم 
هذا اقتباس من قسم التوصيات  نقطة الشراء 2787 وتحققت والحمد لله وإلى الهدف انشاء الله  مامعنى تحققت؟  هل يعني وصلت ل 2787 ويجب الشراء الأن في انتضار الهدف؟؟؟ واذا لم تصل للنقطة 2787 أو لامست النقطة المذكورة لا نشتري؟؟؟؟ 
هل هذا صحيح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> بالله نبي اجابة السوأل هذا على رحمة ولديكم 
> هذا اقتباس من قسم التوصيات  نقطة الشراء 2787 وتحققت والحمد لله وإلى الهدف انشاء الله  مامعنى تحققت؟  هل يعني وصلت ل 2787 ويجب الشراء الأن في انتضار الهدف؟؟؟ واذا لم تصل للنقطة 2787 أو لامست النقطة المذكورة لا نشتري؟؟؟؟ 
> هل هذا صحيح؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم المقصود انه يكون وصل اليها

----------


## john abruzzi

بارك الله فيك أستاذ سمير.
وعندي سوأل أخر بالله عليك عن شركة fxsol عند ايداع مبلغ يجب تعبئة نموذج وهذا النموذج بصيغة pdf كيف نقوم بالتعديل على ملف pdf؟ وأنا سألت الشركة وقلتلهم عادي أبعته على هيئة صورة فقالو عادي؟
شن رايك أستاذ سمير أي أحسن وأضمن طريقة لإيداع؟
علماً بأن نموذج التسجيل كذالك.
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك أستاذ سمير.
> وعندي سوأل أخر بالله عليك عن شركة fxsol عند ايداع مبلغ يجب تعبئة نموذج وهذا النموذج بصيغة pdf كيف نقوم بالتعديل على ملف pdf؟ وأنا سألت الشركة وقلتلهم عادي أبعته على هيئة صورة فقالو عادي؟
> شن رايك أستاذ سمير أي أحسن وأضمن طريقة لإيداع؟
> علماً بأن نموذج التسجيل كذالك.
> وبارك الله فيك

 ايوه ترسل على هيئة صورة مافيش مشكلة 
افضل ايداع يكون بالتحويل البنكى

----------


## john abruzzi

مشكور مجدداً وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## MHAKEEMM

أستاذ سمير السلام عليكم 
أرجو منك شرح كيفية دمج مؤشرين مع بعض على الميتاتريدر
و لك كل الأحترام لشخصك الكريم

----------


## خلودي

ممكن المساعدة انا عندي الملتاتريد واريد اضافة خطوط الكماريلا للبرنامج ما عرفت ذلك ارجو المساعدة لو سمحتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير السلام عليكم 
> أرجو منك شرح كيفية دمج مؤشرين مع بعض على الميتاتريدر
> و لك كل الأحترام لشخصك الكريم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لدمج مؤشرين
عليك بوضع المؤشر الاول على الشارت
ثم سحب المؤشر التانى الى داخل مربع مؤشر الاول والافلات فيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن المساعدة انا عندي الملتاتريد واريد اضافة خطوط الكماريلا للبرنامج ما عرفت ذلك ارجو المساعدة لو سمحتم

 عليك بوضع مؤشر الكامريلا داخل مسار البرنامج وهو على سبيل المثال
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
مع تغيير اسم البرنامج لو كان مختلف عن ال تريد 
ثم اغلاق البرنامج واعادة تشغيله
ثم فتح شارت جديد ووضع المؤشر عليه

----------


## MHAKEEMM

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله لك

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم
اود معرفة ما المقصود باختراق نقاط الدعم والمقاومة علما بان السعر قد يتخطي هذه النقاط ب حوالي 30 نقطة ثم يعود لها فكيف اتاكد من انه اخترقها بالفعل؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اود معرفة ما المقصود باختراق نقاط الدعم والمقاومة علما بان السعر قد يتخطي هذه النقاط ب حوالي 30 نقطة ثم يعود لها فكيف اتاكد من انه اخترقها بالفعل؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاختراق يكون بالاغلاق فوق المقاومة او تحت الدعم ويسمى كسر

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم
الملاحظ دلوقتي ان السوق تقريبا في انهيار ممكن اعرف ازاي ان الانهيار ده انتهي وابتداء موجة التصحيح؟ وهل الانهيار ده يرجع لاسباب فنية ام انها عوامل اقتصادية وسياسية فقط؟  وعندي مشكلة هي عدم تحديد نقطة الدخول بالشكل السليم ؟
شكرا علي المساعدة وربنا يكرم الجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> الملاحظ دلوقتي ان السوق تقريبا في انهيار ممكن اعرف ازاي ان الانهيار ده انتهي وابتداء موجة التصحيح؟ وهل الانهيار ده يرجع لاسباب فنية ام انها عوامل اقتصادية وسياسية فقط؟  وعندي مشكلة هي عدم تحديد نقطة الدخول بالشكل السليم ؟
> شكرا علي المساعدة وربنا يكرم الجميع

 وعليكم السلام 
الانهيار له اسباب فنية واساسية 
ولا نحكم بالارتداد الال باشارات انعكاس مثل شموع انعكاسية يويمة او على الاقل 4 ساعات

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي سمير ماهي افضل طريقة لتحديد الترند هل هو صاعد أم هابط ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ماهي افضل طريقة لتحديد الترند هل هو صاعد أم هابط ؟

 افضل شئ رسم الترندات ومراقبة القمم والقيعان
بمعنى قمم صاعدة وقيعان صاعدة = ترند صاعد
قمم هابطة وقيعان هابطة = ترند هابط

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي هل قناة شاي تحدد لنا الترند ؟؟؟ 
وبالنسبة للقمم الصاعدة والقيعان الصاعدة كيف نحددها مجتمعة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي هل قناة شاي تحدد لنا الترند ؟؟؟ 
> وبالنسبة للقمم الصاعدة والقيعان الصاعدة كيف نحددها مجتمعة ؟

 القناة تظهر لك نعم الاتجاه الحالى كاتجاه 
بالنسبة للقمم الصاعدة والقيعان الصاعدة ده من نظرية داو
يعنى السعر عمل قمة ونزل السعر عمل قاع وصعد مرة اخرى عمل قمة اعلى من الاولى وبعدها السعر نزل وعمل قاع جديد اعلى من القاع القديم وهكذا

----------


## be_happy

اخ صيام 
في عندي مشكلة كبيرة في موضوع نقاط الدعم والمقاومة 
انو بحددهم بس في بعض احيان بنسا دعم او مقاومة معينية 
افضل طريقة احدد فيها نقاط الدعم والمقاومة شو هي ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ صيام 
> في عندي مشكلة كبيرة في موضوع نقاط الدعم والمقاومة 
> انو بحددهم بس في بعض احيان بنسا دعم او مقاومة معينية 
> افضل طريقة احدد فيها نقاط الدعم والمقاومة شو هي ؟

 افضل شئ القمم والقيعان

----------


## hussain2015

الاستاذ سمير 
اسمع عن التحليل الرقمي ولكني لم افهمه جيداً هل من الممكن الحصول على شيء ينفعني كمبتدأ
 وهل يوجد تطبيق او برنامج ينفعني في هذا 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير 
> اسمع عن التحليل الرقمي ولكني لم افهمه جيداً هل من الممكن الحصول على شيء ينفعني كمبتدأ
>  وهل يوجد تطبيق او برنامج ينفعني في هذا 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
التحليل الرقمى يكون بناء على معادلات رقمية من جمع وطرح وقسمة وضرب لبيانات مثل الهاى واللو والاغلاق
وافضل مواضيع لذلك مواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد

----------


## كريم عبد الله

استاذ سمير هل يمكن فتح حسابين لدى شركة اف اكس سوليشن بنفس البيانات يرعى كل حساب منتدى ويتم التداول من جهاز واحد ام هذا مخالف ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل يمكن فتح حسابين لدى شركة اف اكس سوليشن بنفس البيانات يرعى كل حساب منتدى ويتم التداول من جهاز واحد ام هذا مخالف ؟

 مخالف بكل تاكيد

----------


## B.man

أخوي سمير بالنسبة للشركات الوساطة تطلب الحساب البنكي أكيد عشان آخذ فلوسي  
إيش أحط لهم يعني رقم الحساب وأسم البنك وإيش كمان عشان أنا حسابي الأهلي

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي سمير سلام عليكم ممكن تشرح لي طريقة وضع اكسبيرت على الميتاتريدر وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير سلام عليكم ممكن تشرح لي طريقة وضع اكسبيرت على الميتاتريدر وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام  1.عليك وضع الاكسبيرت على هذا الرابط C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts  2. اعادة تشغيل البرنامج  3. تشغيل الاكسبيرت واختيار allow live trading  4. لابد ان تكون ايكون experts advisor  مفعلة

----------


## أبن الشيبة

استاذي سمير انا عندي اكسبيرت مضغوط بملف زيب وبداخله ملف والملف هذا بداخلة مؤشرين بس بصيغة اخرى 
يعني اكسبيرت سويت اضافة للميتا مثل ماقلت الملف كامل الذي داخل الزيب وبعد كذا النقطتين الاخيرة مو مفهومة 
كيف اشغل الاكسبيرت وشكرا لك برنامجي بالعربي تبع كراون وشكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير انا عندي اكسبيرت مضغوط بملف زيب وبداخله ملف والملف هذا بداخلة مؤشرين بس بصيغة اخرى 
> يعني اكسبيرت سويت اضافة للميتا مثل ماقلت الملف كامل الذي داخل الزيب وبعد كذا النقطتين الاخيرة مو مفهومة 
> كيف اشغل الاكسبيرت وشكرا لك برنامجي بالعربي تبع كراون وشكرا مرة اخرى

 بالنسبة للنقطة 3 فهى من ضمن اختيارات الاكسبيرت ستظهر لك عند الضغط غليه
بالنسبة لنقطة 4 تفعلها كايكون من الايكونات الموجودة بجوار اشكال الشارت من شموع وبار
او باختيارها من قائمة TOOLS  تختار OPTION  ومنها تختار قائمة EXPERTS ADVISOR  وتعلم على اول اختيار لتفعيل الخاصية

----------


## مـحـمـد

لمستخدمي الميتاتريدر 4 
هل يوجد طريقة لاغلاق اوامر البيع الشراء في وقت واحد ؟؟؟ 
مثلا اريد ان اغلق اكثر من 3 اوامر في نفس الوقت وليس كل امر على حده   
احتاج الاجابه ولكم مني الدعاء

----------


## سمير صيام

> لمستخدمي الميتاتريدر 4 
> هل يوجد طريقة لاغلاق اوامر البيع الشراء في وقت واحد ؟؟؟ 
> مثلا اريد ان اغلق اكثر من 3 اوامر في نفس الوقت وليس كل امر على حده   
> احتاج الاجابه ولكم مني الدعاء

 هو فى اختيار وانت بتفتح اوردر جديد من ضمنهم اختيار اغلاق الكل على ما اتذكر
لكن عليك الانتظار للاسبوع القادم حتى يكون البرنامج شغال واضع صورة لك 
فكرنى الاتنين ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> لمستخدمي الميتاتريدر 4 
> هل يوجد طريقة لاغلاق اوامر البيع الشراء في وقت واحد ؟؟؟ 
> مثلا اريد ان اغلق اكثر من 3 اوامر في نفس الوقت وليس كل امر على حده   
> احتاج الاجابه ولكم مني الدعاء

 حبيت اضيف نقطة اخرى وهى انه هناك اكسبيرتات تقوم بذلك ايضا

----------


## B.man

> أخوي سمير بالنسبة للشركات الوساطة تطلب الحساب البنكي أكيد عشان آخذ فلوسي  
> إيش أحط لهم يعني رقم الحساب وأسم البنك وإيش كمان عشان أنا حسابي الأهلي

 
لم تجاوبني أخوي سمير ! ! ! ؟؟؟ 
يعني قصدي كيف أعطيهم رقم حسابي كامل يعني في ناس تقول سوفت كود ومدري إيش  
يعني عطني البيانات كاملة حتى أتأكد

----------


## سمير صيام

> لم تجاوبني أخوي سمير ! ! ! ؟؟؟ 
> يعني قصدي كيف أعطيهم رقم حسابي كامل يعني في ناس تقول سوفت كود ومدري إيش  
> يعني عطني البيانات كاملة حتى أتأكد

 اسف لو كان مر عليا السؤال ولم اجيبك
المقصود طبعا وضع كشف حساب البنكى 
لكن مادام متوفر لك ايصال كهرباء وصورة جواز السفر او البطاقة الشخصية فهذا يكفى ولا تحتاج لكشف الحساب

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام 
 مثال : على فريم 30 دقيقة السعر ارتد من مستوى مقاومة بسيط ، ثم واصل السعر الهبوط الى أن وصل لمستوى دعم قوي على فريم 4 ساعات ، فكيف يتسنى لنا معرفة ما اذا كان السعر سيحترم الدعم و يرتد منه أم أنه سيكسره و يواصل رحلة الهبوط ؟  و السؤال الآخر هو : و هل في حالة كسر السعر لمستوى الدعم في تلك الحالة سينتج عنه بالضرورة (رالي) كما يقال ؟ نظرا لأنه كسر دعم مهم ؟! بمعنى : هل كل كسر / اختراق لمستوى مهم يؤدي الى ( رالي)؟؟  و بالمناسبة ما معنى كلمة( رالي ) و ما هي ترجمتها للعربية ؟  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام 
>  مثال : على فريم 30 دقيقة السعر ارتد من مستوى مقاومة بسيط ، ثم واصل السعر الهبوط الى أن وصل لمستوى دعم قوي على فريم 4 ساعات ، فكيف يتسنى لنا معرفة ما اذا كان السعر سيحترم الدعم و يرتد منه أم أنه سيكسره و يواصل رحلة الهبوط ؟  و السؤال الآخر هو : و هل في حالة كسر السعر لمستوى الدعم في تلك الحالة سينتج عنه بالضرورة (رالي) كما يقال ؟ نظرا لأنه كسر دعم مهم ؟! بمعنى : هل كل كسر / اختراق لمستوى مهم يؤدي الى ( رالي)؟؟  و بالمناسبة ما معنى كلمة( رالي ) و ما هي ترجمتها للعربية ؟

 احترام السعر للدعم او المقاومة بالارتداد بشموع انعكاسية 
بالنسبة للرالى تتوقعه عندما يكون هناك فترة تذبذب بين نقطتين وتم الكسر بعدها
فبالتالى ليس كل كسر يؤدى الى رالى 
بالنسبة لترجمة الجملة المقصود بيها اندفعا السعر قويا فى اتجاه الكسر

----------


## مـحـمـد

> هو فى اختيار وانت بتفتح اوردر جديد من ضمنهم اختيار اغلاق الكل على ما اتذكر  لكن عليك الانتظار للاسبوع القادم حتى يكون البرنامج شغال واضع صورة لك  فكرنى الاتنين ان شاء الله

  
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز صيام على جهودك الواضحه في المنتدى  
سوف اذكرك بسؤالي يوم الاثنين القادم ...  
محمد

----------


## k.e.n

عظيمه جدا هذه الصفحه

----------


## مضارب المجنون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
الى الاخ سمير ارجو من سعادتكم التكرم برفع الحد الاقصى للصوره الرمزيه الى 23 كيلو بايت  
حيث انني لم استطيع ان ارفع صوري الخاصه  الذي يبلغ حجمها 22.8 كيلو بايت  والحد الاقصى في المنتدى  
19.5 كيلو فياليت تقبلون طلبي  
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> الى الاخ سمير ارجو من سعادتكم التكرم برفع الحد الاقصى للصوره الرمزيه الى 23 كيلو بايت  
> حيث انني لم استطيع ان ارفع صوري الخاصه  الذي يبلغ حجمها 22.8 كيلو بايت  والحد الاقصى في المنتدى  
> 19.5 كيلو فياليت تقبلون طلبي  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم هذه الامور خاصة بالدعم الفنى وليس بالفوركس
حاول تقدر تصغر الصورة قليلا حتى تستطيع رفعها

----------


## eng.elewa

مش  عارف حاسس ان الميتاتريد بيدينى قيم غلط لما اعمل علامة الزائد واقيس اطوال الشمعات 
معقول  7 شمعات على شارات الساعه يدينى الرقم الكبير ده

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش  عارف حاسس ان الميتاتريد بيدينى قيم غلط لما اعمل علامة الزائد واقيس اطوال الشمعات 
> معقول  7 شمعات على شارات الساعه يدينى الرقم الكبير ده

 اى عملة دى

----------


## اسلام عادل

> اى عملة دى

 اكيد المجنون  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اكيد المجنون

 عايزين التاريخ طيب لانى رجعت للشارت مش لاقيها

----------


## اسلام عادل

> عايزين التاريخ طيب لانى رجعت للشارت مش لاقيها

 اعتقد ان
التاريخ 29/9 الي 3/10

----------


## paon

الاخوة الكرام راجيا" افادتي عن أسهل وأفضل مرجع او موضوع او كتاب عن ELIOT  باللغة العربية شاكرا" ومقدرا" جهودكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعتقد ان
> التاريخ 29/9 الي 3/10

 
لا مش نفس التاريخ وانا كنت فعلا رجعت له

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة الكرام راجيا" افادتي عن أسهل وأفضل مرجع او موضوع او كتاب عن ELIOT  باللغة العربية شاكرا" ومقدرا" جهودكم

 لا يوجد مكتب عربية متخصصة فى ايليوت اللهم الا بعض الترجمات لا تفى ان تكون كورس تستفيد منه
لكن هناك اسطوانات اخونا احمد طه ومترجمة اتعب نفسك فى تنزيلها وان شاء الله تستفيد منها

----------


## paon

> لا يوجد مكتب عربية متخصصة فى ايليوت اللهم الا بعض الترجمات لا تفى ان تكون كورس تستفيد منه  لكن هناك اسطوانات اخونا احمد طه ومترجمة اتعب نفسك فى تنزيلها وان شاء الله تستفيد منها

   شكرا" على الرد يا غالي

----------


## مـحـمـد

> هو فى اختيار وانت بتفتح اوردر جديد من ضمنهم اختيار اغلاق الكل على ما اتذكر  لكن عليك الانتظار للاسبوع القادم حتى يكون البرنامج شغال واضع صورة لك  فكرنى الاتنين ان شاء الله

  
حبيت افكرك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eng.elewa

> مش  عارف حاسس ان الميتاتريد بيدينى قيم غلط لما اعمل علامة الزائد واقيس اطوال الشمعات 
> معقول  7 شمعات على شارات الساعه يدينى الرقم الكبير ده

 خلاص الصورة دى جديدة لليورو دولار اليوم 17/11/2008 
معقول طول اخر شمعة فى اليومى 1344

----------


## justme

توجد شركه فتحت حساب معاها تسمح باستخدام السكربت الالي 
ما عدا ان يكون السكربت سكاليبنج او Grid/Martingale ؟؟ 
سكاليبنج عرفتها لكن الكلمه الثانيه ماهي ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> توجد شركه فتحت حساب معاها تسمح باستخدام السكربت الالي 
> ما عدا ان يكون السكربت سكاليبنج او Grid/Martingale ؟؟ 
> سكاليبنج عرفتها لكن الكلمه الثانيه ماهي ؟؟؟

  هو مارتن معناها خطافية اعتقد مقصود بيها الصفقات الخطافية وهى الاسكالبنج

----------


## سمير صيام

> خلاص الصورة دى جديدة لليورو دولار اليوم 17/11/2008 
> معقول طول اخر شمعة فى اليومى 1344

 شوف ياغالى الخط بيظهر لك 3 قيم
الاول على الشمال هو عدد الشموع بين طرفى الخط
الثانى هو فرق النقط وهو يكون محدد بالضبط من نقطة السحب الى نقطة الافلات قد تختلف عن السعر الحالى لانها قد تكون لابد ان دقيقة جدا للافلات 
الثالث هو السعر اللى تم الافلات فيه

----------


## eng.elewa

> شوف ياغالى الخط بيظهر لك 3 قيم
> الاول على الشمال هو عدد الشموع بين طرفى الخط
> الثانى هو فرق النقط وهو يكون محدد بالضبط من نقطة السحب الى نقطة الافلات قد تختلف عن السعر الحالى لانها قد تكون لابد ان دقيقة جدا للافلات 
> الثالث هو السعر اللى تم الافلات فيه

 شكرا للك على اهتمامك انا عارف الكلام ده 
بس برضو رقم ارتفاع الشمعه كبير 
اكيد فى حاجه مش متصبطة فى الوحدات على الرسم 
بس ايه  هى ؟

----------


## paon

حياك الله
انا اعرف انو طلبي مزعج
بس يا ريت رغم الازعاج تفيدني
ارجو ان تتكرم بافادتي عن روابط اهم الاستراتيجيات التي تعتمد الموفنج وال adx
مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان

----------


## bogisaha

ارجو معرفة المقصود بشمعة الدوجي؟ وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ارجو معرفة المقصود بشمعة الدوجي؟ وشكرا

 الشمعة الدوجى هى اللى بيكون سعر افتتاحها = سعر اغلاقها او بالقرب منه ويمكنك مراجعة موضوع اخونا وليد الحلو عن الشموع

----------


## سمير صيام

> حياك الله
> انا اعرف انو طلبي مزعج
> بس يا ريت رغم الازعاج تفيدني
> ارجو ان تتكرم بافادتي عن روابط اهم الاستراتيجيات التي تعتمد الموفنج وال adx
> مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان

 هلا بيك بالنسبة لمؤشر ايه دى اكس مش متذكر طريقة معينة له
لكن بالنسبة للموفنج فقسم الاستراتيجيات ملئ بذلك وكذلك ادخل على مواضيع اخونا وليد الحلو وستجد موضوع عن دراسة الموفنجات

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للك على اهتمامك انا عارف الكلام ده 
> بس برضو رقم ارتفاع الشمعه كبير 
> اكيد فى حاجه مش متصبطة فى الوحدات على الرسم 
> بس ايه  هى ؟

 بالنسبة للخطا الموجود عندك عرفت سببه وهو ليس خطأ ولكن السيرفر عندك بيحسب 3 خانات للين بعد الرقم الصحيح
فلذلك رقم 4727 ليس 4 الاف نقطة ولكن هو فقط 472 نقطة

----------


## justme

كيف ادرج مؤشرين في نافذه واحده ؟؟

----------


## eng.elewa

> بالنسبة للخطا الموجود عندك عرفت سببه وهو ليس خطأ ولكن السيرفر عندك بيحسب 3 خانات للين بعد الرقم الصحيح
> فلذلك رقم 4727 ليس 4 الاف نقطة ولكن هو فقط 472 نقطة

   طيب واعمل ايه فى السيرفر ده ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب واعمل ايه فى السيرفر ده ؟

 ولا حاجة انت اعتمد بس على رقمين بعد العلامة وخلاص مش هتاثر فى حاجة

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام  .. تحية طيبة و بعد 
 لا أدري لماذا كثيرا ما تحدث لي هذه المشكلة على الدوام و باستمرار ، الأمر الذي يضايق كثيرا و يجعلني ( أتنرفز )
 وهو أن الأسعار لا تتحرك عندي على الميتاتريدر و كأن البرنامج أصابه عطب أو مشكلة من نوع ما !! و الوقت يمر و الشمعة تظل متجمدة على آخر سعر على الرغم من افتتاح شمعات بعدها كثيرة في برامج أخرى عندي. كما أن الاتصال موجود على البرنامج نفسه ( شيء محير جدا جدا) على الرغم من أن النت شغال عندي ولا يوجد أي مشكلة تتعلق به . فما هو السبب ؟؟ و ما الحل ؟ أرجوك ثم أرجوك دلني عليه و سأكون من الشاكرين !

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام  .. تحية طيبة و بعد 
>  لا أدري لماذا كثيرا ما تحدث لي هذه المشكلة على الدوام و باستمرار ، الأمر الذي يضايق كثيرا و يجعلني ( أتنرفز )
>  وهو أن الأسعار لا تتحرك عندي على الميتاتريدر و كأن البرنامج أصابه عطب أو مشكلة من نوع ما !! و الوقت يمر و الشمعة تظل متجمدة على آخر سعر على الرغم من افتتاح شمعات بعدها كثيرة في برامج أخرى عندي. كما أن الاتصال موجود على البرنامج نفسه ( شيء محير جدا جدا) على الرغم من أن النت شغال عندي ولا يوجد أي مشكلة تتعلق به . فما هو السبب ؟؟ و ما الحل ؟ أرجوك ثم أرجوك دلني عليه و سأكون من الشاكرين !

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
حاول تجرب تزيل البرنامج وتسطب اخر نسخة منه من الموقع بتاعه
وجرب معاه بجانبه برنامج اخر وقارن بينهم حتى نهلم المشكلة هل من الاتصال ام من البرنامج نفسه

----------


## eng.elewa

> ولا حاجة انت اعتمد بس على رقمين بعد العلامة وخلاص مش هتاثر فى حاجة

 الاستاذ المحترم / سمير صيام  
شكرا للك على اهتمامك ووقفك الله

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

صباااح الخير بو عبد الرحمن  :Asvc:    في موضوع دراسة فنية للأخ وليد الحلو وضعت اسطوانة   Martin Pring - Candlesticks Explained CD   8 اجزاء   على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069-5.html   اذا ممكن ترفعه مرة أخرى للاستفادة  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباااح الخير بو عبد الرحمن    في موضوع دراسة فنية للأخ وليد الحلو وضعت اسطوانة   Martin Pring - Candlesticks Explained CD   8 اجزاء   على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069-5.html   اذا ممكن ترفعه مرة أخرى للاستفادة

 حاضر من عيونى

----------


## هيثم الشاخوري

تسلم لي عيونك يا شيخ  :Asvc:

----------


## أبن الشيبة

استاذي سمير ممكن شرح وافي عن طريقة استخدام الزيق زاق وفائدته وتقلي كيفية الشراء والبيع باستخدام 
هذا المؤشر الطريقة السليمة يعني وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير ممكن شرح وافي عن طريقة استخدام الزيق زاق وفائدته وتقلي كيفية الشراء والبيع باستخدام 
> هذا المؤشر الطريقة السليمة يعني وشكرا لك

 هحاول اشوف لك شرح وافى له 
هو عموما بيستخدم لتحديد القمم والقيعان 
لكن لا انصحك المتاجرة باشاراته فقط لانها تتغير بتغير القمم والقيعان 
لكن ممكن لو فى استراتيجية يكون احد مؤشراتها

----------


## tskdream

عناية الاستاذ/ سمير
أرغب في نقل بيانات بصورة حية من برنامج ميتا تريدر 4 إلي برنامج الإكسيل ، مثل (الهاى ـ لو ـ كلوزـ اوبن) لكل شمعة علي الشارت.أرجو التكرم بالشرح خصوة بخطوة، وشكراً مقدماً.

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أستاذي سمير هو انا بعرف هذي النقطة لتحديد القمم والقيعان 
والي اعرفة ان مثلا اخر قمة وقاع تكونو بعد السوق الامريكي 
تكون قوية وننتظر اختراق احدة القمم او القاع بس سؤالي هل بمجرد الاختراق 
او بمجرد افتتاح شمعة جديدة فوق الخط المرسوم للقمة مثلا أو أو نورنا يالغالي

----------


## سمير صيام

> عناية الاستاذ/ سمير
> أرغب في نقل بيانات بصورة حية من برنامج ميتا تريدر 4 إلي برنامج الإكسيل ، مثل (الهاى ـ لو ـ كلوزـ اوبن) لكل شمعة علي الشارت.أرجو التكرم بالشرح خصوة بخطوة، وشكراً مقدماً.

 وانت على الشارت اضغط f2  واختار العملة المطلوبة والاطار الزمنى المطلوب واضغط على export
واختار صيغة الحفظ html  
ومن الاكسل اختار فتح واختار الملف اللى تم حفظه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي سمير هو انا بعرف هذي النقطة لتحديد القمم والقيعان 
> والي اعرفة ان مثلا اخر قمة وقاع تكونو بعد السوق الامريكي 
> تكون قوية وننتظر اختراق احدة القمم او القاع بس سؤالي هل بمجرد الاختراق 
> او بمجرد افتتاح شمعة جديدة فوق الخط المرسوم للقمة مثلا أو أو نورنا يالغالي

 الاختراق يكون باغلاق الشمعة بكل تاكيد

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أستاذي سمير بخصوص شركة فكسول لدي اسئلة اتمنى الجواب عليها وجزاك الله خيرا لجزاء . 
1- بالنسبة للشركة انها لاتاخذ فوائد ولا عمولات هل مكسبها مني فقط فارق الاسبريد ؟ 
2- بالنسبة للهامش الذي علية الخلاف من العلماء لو اني تاجرت ب20% فقط من رأس المال
هل هذا يعتبر انني استخدمت الهامش أو كانه ليس موجود هذا الهامش ؟ 
3- بالنسبة لدعم الشركة لدخولك السوق هل يعتبر قرض؟ مع اني لم اطلب منهم قرض ولم اوقع 
على قرض ولانية لي بطلب قرض ؟ مع ان الخلاف انه قرض جر نفع ولنفترض انه قرض ماهو
النفع (لايوجد عمولات ولا فوائد ربوية) 
4- حسب ماقرأت في الية نظام شركة فكسول انها في بعض الاحيان تدفع او تاخذ فوائد ربوية
الي اعرفة ان الشركات تاخذ فائدة ربوية ولاتعطيك هل ممكن تشرح لي هذي النقطة الاخيرة؟   
وبالختام بارك الله فيك لما تبذلة لاعضاء المنتدى من جهود

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي سمير بخصوص شركة فكسول لدي اسئلة اتمنى الجواب عليها وجزاك الله خيرا لجزاء . 
> 1- بالنسبة للشركة انها لاتاخذ فوائد ولا عمولات هل مكسبها مني فقط فارق الاسبريد ؟  ليس شرط ممكن برضه بتكون  بتعتمد على خسارتك  
> 2- بالنسبة للهامش الذي علية الخلاف من العلماء لو اني تاجرت ب20% فقط من رأس المال
> هل هذا يعتبر انني استخدمت الهامش أو كانه ليس موجود هذا الهامش ؟  عشان متستخدمش ميزة الهامش يكون دخولك لكل عقد ميكرو يكون فى حسابك 1000 دولار بالاضافة الى قيمة الاستوب  
> 3- بالنسبة لدعم الشركة لدخولك السوق هل يعتبر قرض؟ مع اني لم اطلب منهم قرض ولم اوقع 
> على قرض ولانية لي بطلب قرض ؟ مع ان الخلاف انه قرض جر نفع ولنفترض انه قرض ماهو
> النفع (لايوجد عمولات ولا فوائد ربوية)  الاسبيرد بيعتبروه قرض هذا فى حالة ان الشركة هى التى تقرضك وليس البنك   
> 4- حسب ماقرأت في الية نظام شركة فكسول انها في بعض الاحيان تدفع او تاخذ فوائد ربوية
> الي اعرفة ان الشركات تاخذ فائدة ربوية ولاتعطيك هل ممكن تشرح لي هذي النقطة الاخيرة؟  الدفع او اخذ الربا بيكون حسب جدول ستجده فى البرنامج فمثلا لو صفقة شراء تدفع ربا ولو صفقة بيع تاخد ربا     
> وبالختام بارك الله فيك لما تبذلة لاعضاء المنتدى من جهود

  تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## أبن الشيبة

بارك الله فيك استاذي سمير بالنسبة لشركة فكسوول هل هي الي تدعم الحسابات او عن طريق بنك ؟ 
والسؤال الثاني للتأكد أين اجد هذا الجدول ببرنامج فكسول والحساب اسلامي يعني مابغى لا اخذ ولا اعطي فوائد 
للتاكد بشكل يومي اذا هناك فوائد لكي اتخلص منها لانه سمعت انه قد يكون هناك فوائد 
وهي نادرة  
 جزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك استاذي سمير بالنسبة لشركة فكسوول هل هي الي تدعم الحسابات او عن طريق بنك ؟  عن طريق بنك jp morgan  
> والسؤال الثاني للتأكد أين اجد هذا الجدول ببرنامج فكسول والحساب اسلامي يعني مابغى لا اخذ ولا اعطي فوائد 
> للتاكد بشكل يومي اذا هناك فوائد لكي اتخلص منها لانه سمعت انه قد يكون هناك فوائد 
> وهي نادرة  لايوجد فوائد فى افكسول ان كان حسابك اسلامى 
> والجدول ستجده فى قائمة trading tools  ومنها تختار forex calculator   
>  جزاك الله خير

 تم اعلاه

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 أحببت أن أنقل جميع المؤشرات التي عندي على الميتاتريدر الى برنامج آخر وهو ( سيج تريدر 4 ) لأن الأول ( بطل ) يعمل بينما الآخر أوكي و تمام التمام ، فكيف أصنع ذلك ؟ لأنني أجد مشقة في البحث عن هذه المؤشرات التي تعبت في الحصول عليها من أماكن و منتديات كثيرة ، ناهيك عن تنزيلها في البرنامج ! 
 و شكرا مليووون

----------


## أبن الشيبة

ألف شكر لك أستاذي سمير صيام فنحن مدينون لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  أحببت أن أنقل جميع المؤشرات التي عندي على الميتاتريدر الى برنامج آخر وهو ( سيج تريدر 4 ) لأن الأول ( بطل ) يعمل بينما الآخر أوكي و تمام التمام ، فكيف أصنع ذلك ؟ لأنني أجد مشقة في البحث عن هذه المؤشرات التي تعبت في الحصول عليها من أماكن و منتديات كثيرة ، ناهيك عن تنزيلها في البرنامج ! 
>  و شكرا مليووون

 ستجدها عندك على هذا الرابط وتنسخها لنفس الرابط لكن مع تغيير اسم البرنامج حسب ماهو موجود عندك
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألف شكر لك أستاذي سمير صيام فنحن مدينون لك

  لا دين ولا شئ هذا دورنا ياغالى

----------


## abo-adel

شكرا علي المتابعه

----------


## waoool

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _بعد اذنك ممكن حضرتك تقولى لو انا فكرت افتح حساب تبع شركة fxsol ايه راى حضرتك فى الشركة دى_ _وهى احسن ولا شركة fxcm_  _وعايز اعرف انا لو فتحت اكونت ب 300 دولار تبعها_ _ممكن حضرتك تعرفنى ايه كل الحسابات الخاصه بالمبلغ ده_  _يعنى مثلا لو اشتغلت بالفوليم او حجم العقد مثلا 10._ _البوينت اللى هحققها هتساوى كام دولار بفرض انى هشتغل مثلا بقوة رفع 1 : 100_ _وعايز اعرف المارجن بتاعى هيكون قد ايه_  _وعايز اعرف ايه الاختلافات لو فتحت حساب ب 1000 دولار_ _يعنى هتكون بردوا البوينت بكام بفرض انى بردوا شغال على فوليم 10. وقوة الرفع 1 : 100_ _وعايز اعرف هو الحساب اللى بفتحه ده بيكون مفتوح لمدة قد ايه_  _يعنى ليه مدة معينة شهر مثلا او كده ولا مفتوح_ _ وايه المصاريف اللى بتتسحب من رصيدى فى اخر الفترة بفرض انى حققت ثابت يوميا 100 بوينت_  _يعنى المفروض يكون رصيدى فى نهاية الشهر مثلا بفرض خمس ايام عمل حوالى 2000 بوينت دى تساوى كام دولار مثلا فى حساب ال 300 دولار وبتساوى كام فى حساب ال 1000 دولار_ _وايه اللى بيتسحب منهم اخر الشهر_ _وهل من حقى اسحب الارباح كاملة ولا لا  فى نهاية كل شهر_  _واسف على الاطالة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك_

----------


## amrsawe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... هل الفترة من 3 الى 6 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة هى الفترة الزمنية التى يجتمع فيها كلا من الفترة الاوربية والامريكية ؟ وهل تعد هى افضل اوقات المتاجرة ؟ وارجو التصحيح فى حال اذا ما كانت هذة المعلومات خاطئة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## اسلام عادل

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _بعد اذنك ممكن حضرتك تقولى لو انا فكرت افتح حساب تبع شركة fxsol ايه راى حضرتك فى الشركة دى_ _وهى احسن ولا شركة fxcm_  _وعايز اعرف انا لو فتحت اكونت ب 300 دولار تبعها_ _ممكن حضرتك تعرفنى ايه كل الحسابات الخاصه بالمبلغ ده_  _يعنى مثلا لو اشتغلت بالفوليم او حجم العقد مثلا 10._ _البوينت اللى هحققها هتساوى كام دولار بفرض انى هشتغل مثلا بقوة رفع 1 : 100_ _وعايز اعرف المارجن بتاعى هيكون قد ايه_  _وعايز اعرف ايه الاختلافات لو فتحت حساب ب 1000 دولار_ _يعنى هتكون بردوا البوينت بكام بفرض انى بردوا شغال على فوليم 10. وقوة الرفع 1 : 100_ _وعايز اعرف هو الحساب اللى بفتحه ده بيكون مفتوح لمدة قد ايه_  _يعنى ليه مدة معينة شهر مثلا او كده ولا مفتوح_ _ وايه المصاريف اللى بتتسحب من رصيدى فى اخر الفترة بفرض انى حققت ثابت يوميا 100 بوينت_  _يعنى المفروض يكون رصيدى فى نهاية الشهر مثلا بفرض خمس ايام عمل حوالى 2000 بوينت دى تساوى كام دولار مثلا فى حساب ال 300 دولار وبتساوى كام فى حساب ال 1000 دولار_ _وايه اللى بيتسحب منهم اخر الشهر_ _وهل من حقى اسحب الارباح كاملة ولا لا  فى نهاية كل شهر_  _واسف على الاطالة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك_

 تفضل اخي هذه الموضوع هيساعدك الأسئلة الشائعة والمتكررة لخدمات الحسابات ( تحديث مستمر )

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... هل الفترة من 3 الى 6 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة هى الفترة الزمنية التى يجتمع فيها كلا من الفترة الاوربية والامريكية ؟ وهل تعد هى افضل اوقات المتاجرة ؟ وارجو التصحيح فى حال اذا ما كانت هذة المعلومات خاطئة وجزاكم الله خيرا

 نعم اخي كلامك صحيح 
من الساعه 3  العصر الي 6 هو التقاء السوق الانجليزي مع الامريكي
واتفضل الرابط واظبطه علي توقيت مصر 
وانت تعرف مواعيد افتتاح كل الاسواق  Forex Market Hours

----------


## سمير صيام

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ _بعد اذنك ممكن حضرتك تقولى لو انا فكرت افتح حساب تبع شركة fxsol ايه راى حضرتك فى الشركة دى_ _وهى احسن ولا شركة fxcm_  انا افضل افكسول اكتر    _وعايز اعرف انا لو فتحت اكونت ب 300 دولار تبعها_ _ممكن حضرتك تعرفنى ايه كل الحسابات الخاصه بالمبلغ ده_  _يعنى مثلا لو اشتغلت بالفوليم او حجم العقد مثلا 10._ 
> الافضل يكون ميكرو يعنى حجم العقد = 1000 دولار والنقطة = 10 سنت  _البوينت اللى هحققها هتساوى كام دولار بفرض انى هشتغل مثلا بقوة رفع 1 : 100_ _وعايز اعرف المارجن بتاعى هيكون قد ايه_ المارجن هيكون فى حدود 20 دولار تزيد او تقل حسب العملة  _وعايز اعرف ايه الاختلافات لو فتحت حساب ب 1000 دولار_ _يعنى هتكون بردوا البوينت بكام بفرض انى بردوا شغال على فوليم 10. وقوة الرفع 1 : 100_ _وعايز اعرف هو الحساب اللى بفتحه ده بيكون مفتوح لمدة قد ايه__يعنى ليه مدة معينة شهر مثلا او كده ولا مفتوح_ 
> الحساب بيبقى مفتوح مادام شغال عليه وفيه فلوس
> بالنسبة لحساب 1000 دولار يكون الحساب مينى والنقطة بدولار  _ وايه المصاريف اللى بتتسحب من رصيدى فى اخر الفترة بفرض انى حققت ثابت يوميا 100 بوينت_  
> مصاريف السحب 40 دولار   _يعنى المفروض يكون رصيدى فى نهاية الشهر مثلا بفرض خمس ايام عمل حوالى 2000 بوينت دى تساوى كام دولار مثلا فى حساب ال 300 دولار وبتساوى كام فى حساب ال 1000 دولار_ 
> 2000 نقطة لحساب ميكرو = 200 دولار
> 2000 نقطة لحساب مينى = 2000 دولار  _وايه اللى بيتسحب منهم اخر الشهر_ _وهل من حقى اسحب الارباح كاملة ولا لا  فى نهاية كل شهر_ 
> السحب فى اى وقت تريد ليس مرتبط بشهر ولا بيوم   _واسف على الاطالة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك_

 تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم اخي كلامك صحيح 
> من الساعه 3  العصر الي 6 هو التقاء السوق الانجليزي مع الامريكي
> واتفضل الرابط واظبطه علي توقيت مصر 
> وانت تعرف مواعيد افتتاح كل الاسواق  Forex Market Hours

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## ashehri

مساء الخيرات
سؤالي هو
ما لمقصود بتريلينغ ستوب
وماذا يقصد بالتبريد 
وكيف يتم التعزيز 
وما معني السوينق  
دمتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخيرات
> سؤالي هو
> ما لمقصود بتريلينغ ستوب الاستوب المتحرك هو بمعنى تحريك الاستوب كل ما زاد الربح عدد معين من النقاط واما يكون يدوى حسب رؤيتك للشارت او الى عن طريق برنامج التداول  
> وماذا يقصد بالتبريد   المقصود فتح صفقة من نفس نوع الصفقة الحالية 
> يعنى لو انت فاتح شراء وعكس السعر تشترى تانى  
> وكيف يتم التعزيز  هو شراء فى حالة الربح يعنى انت عندك صفقة شراء وربحان تشترى تانى  
> وما معني السوينق  هى الصفقات التى تاخذ فترة من الوقت تمتد الى اسابيع وشهور    
> دمتم

 تم اعلاه

----------


## paon

يسعد اوقاتك
يا ريت بتتفضل وتفيدني كيف ممكن اضع 2 rsi باعدادات مختلفة مع بعض حتى اتمكن من رؤية تقاطعهما 
او على الاقل ان تحيلني الى روابط مواضيع تفيدني بهذا الاطار
مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

العزيز / سمير صيام 
 بعد تنزيلي لبرنامجي :- التريد & سيج تريدر لاحظت أن زوج الكيوي غير موجود ، فكيف أنزله ؟؟؟   
 أثقلت عليك بكثرة الأسئلة ولكن العظماء هكذا قدرهم ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> يسعد اوقاتك
> يا ريت بتتفضل وتفيدني كيف ممكن اضع 2 rsi باعدادات مختلفة مع بعض حتى اتمكن من رؤية تقاطعهما 
> او على الاقل ان تحيلني الى روابط مواضيع تفيدني بهذا الاطار
> مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان

 ياهلا بيك
عليك اولا وضع المؤشر الاول على الشارت
ثم تقوم بسحب المؤشر التانى للار اس اى وافلاته داخل المربع اللى به المؤشر الاول وتغيير اعدادته كما ترغب

----------


## سمير صيام

> العزيز / سمير صيام 
>  بعد تنزيلي لبرنامجي :- التريد & سيج تريدر لاحظت أن زوج الكيوي غير موجود ، فكيف أنزله ؟؟؟   
>  أثقلت عليك بكثرة الأسئلة ولكن العظماء هكذا قدرهم ...

 شوف ياغالى 
اضغط crtl + m
ستظهر لك قائمة العملات الموجودة وعليك بالاتى 
الضغط بيمين الماوس واختيار show all  ليظهر لك كل العملات
او الضغط بيمين الماوس واختيار symbols  وستظهر لك قائمة العملات وتختار ما تشاء منها

----------


## paon

> ياهلا بيك  عليك اولا وضع المؤشر الاول على الشارت ثم تقوم بسحب المؤشر التانى للار اس اى وافلاته داخل المربع اللى به المؤشر الاول وتغيير اعدادته كما ترغب

   شكرا يا غالي حقيقة اني اغبطك على نخوتك واندفاعك وفقك الله ويسر امورك وجعلك سببا لنفع خلقه

----------


## م. تيمور

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاااااته
اولا اشكر والله وبصدق جهد كل القائمين على هذا الموضوع جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم يارب
سؤالي هو عن كيفية فتح اكثر من نافذة ميتاتريدر في وقت واحد ,,
انا بستعمل طريقه اني اضغط بسرعة على الايقونه فيفتح معي العديد من النوافذ لكن
ماذا لو كانت نافذه مفتوحه بالفعل ,, انا كنت بضطر اقفل النافذه ثم اعاود الطريقه السابقة لفتح نوافذ متعددة
فهل هناك طريقه افضل
شكر الله تعالى لكم ,,,

----------


## عبدالناصر68

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سمير  انا فورمت الجهاز  ولما اردت تحميل منصة التداول GTS   ما قدرت احملها ، وطلب مني تحميل مايكروسوفت نت فريم وورك   بصراحة هذه اول مرة تحدث معي   عموما : حاولت البي طلبه ، بس بقى الجهاز طول الليل يحمل وما قدر    هل انتم ايضا يطلب منكم هذا الطلب ؟؟؟؟  ام ان المشكلة خاصة بجهازي فقط ؟؟؟  أرجو الافادة أفادكم الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاااااته
> اولا اشكر والله وبصدق جهد كل القائمين على هذا الموضوع جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم يارب
> سؤالي هو عن كيفية فتح اكثر من نافذة ميتاتريدر في وقت واحد ,,
> انا بستعمل طريقه اني اضغط بسرعة على الايقونه فيفتح معي العديد من النوافذ لكن
> ماذا لو كانت نافذه مفتوحه بالفعل ,, انا كنت بضطر اقفل النافذه ثم اعاود الطريقه السابقة لفتح نوافذ متعددة
> فهل هناك طريقه افضل
> شكر الله تعالى لكم ,,,

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هل تقصد عدة شارتات فى البرنامج ام عدة نسخ ميتاتريدر فى ان واحد
اعتقد قصدك فتح عدة نوافذ ميتاتريدر فما الحكمة من ذلك الا اذا كان تجربة اكسبيرتات عديدة فى ان واحد ولذلك يفضل نسخ البرنامج داخل program files  مع فتح حساب جديد فى كل نسخة والعمل بها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سمير  انا فورمت الجهاز  ولما اردت تحميل منصة التداول GTS   ما قدرت احملها ، وطلب مني تحميل مايكروسوفت نت فريم وورك   بصراحة هذه اول مرة تحدث معي   عموما : حاولت البي طلبه ، بس بقى الجهاز طول الليل يحمل وما قدر    هل انتم ايضا يطلب منكم هذا الطلب ؟؟؟؟  ام ان المشكلة خاصة بجهازي فقط ؟؟؟  أرجو الافادة أفادكم الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
البرنامج فعلا ضرورى للبرنامج ولجميع البرامج الحديثة لكنه لا يؤخذ وقت الا اذا كان الاانترنت بطئ

----------


## عبدالناصر68

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير   جاري الان التثبيت ، والحق يقال انه هذه المرة ما عطل زي البارح ، الباين عندي فايروس بالجهاز  فياريت تنصحني باحسن انتي فايروس انت تثق فيه وتستعمله واعطيني الرابط ان امكن  مشكووووووووووووووووووووورا    اخي الكريم : ما هو هذا البرنامج dotnetfx35setup     انا حملته وما ادري عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## م. تيمور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هل تقصد عدة شارتات فى البرنامج ام عدة نسخ ميتاتريدر فى ان واحد اعتقد قصدك فتح عدة نوافذ ميتاتريدر فما الحكمة من ذلك الا اذا كان تجربة اكسبيرتات عديدة فى ان واحد ولذلك يفضل نسخ البرنامج داخل program files مع فتح حساب جديد فى كل نسخة والعمل بها

 حياك الله استاذ سمير والله
نعم اقصد فتح عدة نسخ من ميتاتريدر في آن واحد
كيف افعل ذلك خاصة لو هناك نسخة مفتوحه تعمل ؟
شكر الله لك ,,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخي سمير   جاري الان التثبيت ، والحق يقال انه هذه المرة ما عطل زي البارح ، الباين عندي فايروس بالجهاز  فياريت تنصحني باحسن انتي فايروس انت تثق فيه وتستعمله واعطيني الرابط ان امكن  مشكووووووووووووووووووووورا    اخي الكريم : ما هو هذا البرنامج dotnetfx35setup     انا حملته وما ادري عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 بالنسبة لى استعمل النود32 وحاليا الافيرا واخد نسبة عالية من التقييم 99.2% تقريبا اكتر من النود والكاسبر
وكذلك الكاسبر 2009 بخاصية الدفاع الاستباقى افضل اكيد
اذن لديك 3 اختيارات
الافيرا
الكاسبر 2009
النود 32 
بالنسبة للملف المذكور هو اللى انت نزلته من ميكروسوفت

----------


## سمير صيام

> حياك الله استاذ سمير والله
> نعم اقصد فتح عدة نسخ من ميتاتريدر في آن واحد
> كيف افعل ذلك خاصة لو هناك نسخة مفتوحه تعمل ؟
> شكر الله لك ,,,

 كوبى وبست ياغالى يعنى اعمل كوبى والصق فى نفس المكان فهيكون اسمه copy of metatrader 4  وبعدها غيره لاى اسم ترغبه

----------


## م. تيمور

> كوبى وبست ياغالى يعنى اعمل كوبى والصق فى نفس المكان فهيكون اسمه copy of metatrader 4 وبعدها غيره لاى اسم ترغبه

 جربت والله اني اعمل شورت كت متعدده وغيرت اسم كل واحده
مش بيفتح غير نسخة واحده فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> جربت والله اني اعمل شورت كت متعدده وغيرت اسم كل واحده
> مش بيفتح غير نسخة واحده فقط

 شورت كت دى يبقى نسخة واحدة لانه معناه اختصار للفولدر الاصلى
لكن خده نسخ ولصق وليس نسخ كاختصار

----------


## م. تيمور

> شورت كت دى يبقى نسخة واحدة لانه معناه اختصار للفولدر الاصلى  لكن خده نسخ ولصق وليس نسخ كاختصار

 تسلم يا مبدع والله ,, جربتها ونفعت الطريقه
لا حرمنا الله من علمك ونفعنا بك وجعله في موازين اعمالك ,,

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اخي الفاضل سمير صار لي اكثر من اسبوع وأنا محروم من المؤشرات الجديدة  يعني كلما حبيت احمل مؤشر منزل احد الاخوة الكرام ينزل واحفطه على سطح المكتب   لما افك الضغط عليه  تطلع لي نافذة بعدد الاخطاء   بصراحة ما لقيت حل لهذه المشكلة  فهل عندك حل يا اخي الكريم

----------


## samer20

اخواني مستخدمي شركة اف اكس سول ما هو برنامج الشارت الذي يكون الاقرب للبرنامج اسعار تدوال الشركة لانني استخدم ميتاتريد 4 ولاحظة ان بعض الاسعار فيها فارق كبير مثل AUD/NZD يصل الى 40 نقطة  وفسر البعض ذلك على نوع السيرفر المستخدم  فهل من برنامج شارت  قريب للاسعار وتوقيت الافتاتح و الاغلاق للشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الفاضل سمير صار لي اكثر من اسبوع وأنا محروم من المؤشرات الجديدة  يعني كلما حبيت احمل مؤشر منزل احد الاخوة الكرام ينزل واحفطه على سطح المكتب   لما افك الضغط عليه  تطلع لي نافذة بعدد الاخطاء   بصراحة ما لقيت حل لهذه المشكلة  فهل عندك حل يا اخي الكريم

 ممكن تورينى رسالة الخطا وشكل الملف

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني مستخدمي شركة اف اكس سول ما هو برنامج الشارت الذي يكون الاقرب للبرنامج اسعار تدوال الشركة لانني استخدم ميتاتريد 4 ولاحظة ان بعض الاسعار فيها فارق كبير مثل AUD/NZD يصل الى 40 نقطة  وفسر البعض ذلك على نوع السيرفر المستخدم  فهل من برنامج شارت  قريب للاسعار وتوقيت الافتاتح و الاغلاق للشركة

 اقرب شئ هو برنامج ال تريد

----------


## samer20

> اقرب شئ هو برنامج ال تريد

 مشكور اخ سمير .... ممكن وصلة البرنامج لو سمحت :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخ سمير .... ممكن وصلة البرنامج لو سمحت

 اتفضل ياغالى   AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

----------


## samer20

> اتفضل ياغالى   AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

    :Eh S(7):  :Inlove:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 ما هي المؤشرات المستخدمة للدايفرجنس عدا : الماكد ، الماكد هيستوجرام ، آر أس آي ، ستوكاستك ؟ و أيهم تنصح به أكثر شيء ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  ما هي المؤشرات المستخدمة للدايفرجنس عدا : الماكد ، الماكد هيستوجرام ، آر أس آي ، ستوكاستك ؟ و أيهم تنصح به أكثر شيء ؟

 المؤشرات هى الموجودة بالاضافة الى DPO - المونتم - الاوسما - ELLIOT OSCILLATOR 
طبعا اهم الماكد - الاوسما - RSI

----------


## جديد بس قديم

شكرا على الموضوع القيم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

اخي سمير
هذه في المرفقات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر  
وعندما افك الضغط عنه تطلع الرسالة التالية ، ويظهر لي مجلد فارغ مافيه شيئ
واعتذر ما قدرت احملها لان النت زاد ضعفا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...233_001104.png

----------


## ELSHAWAF

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اود معرفة متى استخدم ليميت اوردر ومتى استخدم ستوب اوردر  حيث انني اليوم وضعت امر ليميت شراء المجنون من 144.11 وبالفعل نزل السعر لهذه النقطة وارتد للاعلى  ولم يتفعل الامر :Angry Smile:   فهل كان من المفروض ان اضع امر ستوب بدلا من امر ليميت؟   :Eh S(7): تقبل ودي واحترامي :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالناصر68

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد اذن الاخ سمير 
شوف يا باشا :
شراء بأقل من سعر السوق  =  باي لمت
شراء باعلى من سعر السوق = باي ستوب 
بيع باقل من سعر السوق = سل استوب
بيع باعلى من سعر السوق = سل لمت   
يعني وضعك سليم ان شاء الله 
بس انت ماراعيت السبرايد  !!!!!
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير
> هذه في المرفقات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر  
> وعندما افك الضغط عنه تطلع الرسالة التالية ، ويظهر لي مجلد فارغ مافيه شيئ
> واعتذر ما قدرت احملها لان النت زاد ضعفا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...233_001104.png

 حسب الصورة المشكلة فى الملف التانى الخاص بابها وعندى فك الضغط مافيش مشكلة وشارفقه فى المرفقات هنا 
الملف الاول ملف اكسل 2007 فهل فيه مشكلة

----------


## john abruzzi

بالله يأخي سمير أود الإستفسار منك على شركة الوساطة fxsol هل يوجد لديها حسابات اسلامية للمقيمين في ليبيا ؟؟؟؟
لن أنا تكلمت معهم شات فقالو لي دول معينة لها حسابات اسلامية أما ليبيا ولا حتى مصر ولا سوريا ولا تونس ولا لبنان ولا فلسطين فما الحل هل من طريقة لمساعدتي فأنا من ليبيا ولكن ولكن مشكلة الفوائد تقلقني.  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile: 
هل تستطيع ادارة المتداول العربي مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالله يأخي سمير أود الإستفسار منك على شركة الوساطة fxsol هل يوجد لديها حسابات اسلامية للمقيمين في ليبيا ؟؟؟؟
> لن أنا تكلمت معهم شات فقالو لي دول معينة لها حسابات اسلامية أما ليبيا ولا حتى مصر ولا سوريا ولا تونس ولا لبنان ولا فلسطين فما الحل هل من طريقة لمساعدتي فأنا من ليبيا ولكن ولكن مشكلة الفوائد تقلقني.   
> هل تستطيع ادارة المتداول العربي مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة ؟؟؟

 حسب علمى انه الليبين لا مشكلة معهم وتقدر تفتح حساب معهم 
هتاكد من هذه المعلومة وارد عليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالله يأخي سمير أود الإستفسار منك على شركة الوساطة fxsol هل يوجد لديها حسابات اسلامية للمقيمين في ليبيا ؟؟؟؟
> لن أنا تكلمت معهم شات فقالو لي دول معينة لها حسابات اسلامية أما ليبيا ولا حتى مصر ولا سوريا ولا تونس ولا لبنان ولا فلسطين فما الحل هل من طريقة لمساعدتي فأنا من ليبيا ولكن ولكن مشكلة الفوائد تقلقني.   
> هل تستطيع ادارة المتداول العربي مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة ؟؟؟

 كما قلت لك بعد الرجوع لخدمة العملاء للمنتدى
انه الليبين مافيش اى مشكلة لفتح حساب مع افكسول

----------


## john abruzzi

الحساب الإسلامي ؟؟؟؟ 
طيب كيف اذا هو قالي حسابات اسلامية مافي للمقيمين في ليبيا؟ 
بالله ياأخي سمير لو تعرف دلني على الطريقة أو الرابط للفتح من خلالكم.

----------


## عمركو

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخ سمير نشاهد في بعض الاعلانات للشركات ارقام مثلا 1/100  او 1/ 200  الى ماذا تعني هذه الارقام و ما الفرق و ايهما افضل 
و دمتم  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحساب الإسلامي ؟؟؟؟ 
> طيب كيف اذا هو قالي حسابات اسلامية مافي للمقيمين في ليبيا؟ 
> بالله ياأخي سمير لو تعرف دلني على الطريقة أو الرابط للفتح من خلالكم.

 اتفضل ده رابط فتح الحساب الحقيقى واتبع التعليمات بعد التسجيل   المتداول العربي تجارة عملات و سوق الفوركس و تداول بورصة العملات : فتح حساب حقيقى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> الاخ سمير نشاهد في بعض الاعلانات للشركات ارقام مثلا 1/100  او 1/ 200  الى ماذا تعني هذه الارقام و ما الفرق و ايهما افضل 
> و دمتم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هذه هى الروافع وهى مرتبطة بقيمة المارجن المحجوز

----------


## john abruzzi

شكراً أستاذ سمير وسوف أجرب

----------


## عمركو

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> هذه هى الروافع وهى مرتبطة بقيمة المارجن المحجوز

 شكرا للرد استاذ سمير و لكن ايهما افضل  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للرد استاذ سمير و لكن ايهما افضل

 كرافعة ف 1:100 هى الافضل اجمالا

----------


## عمركو

> كرافعة ف 1:100 هى الافضل اجمالا

 لو كانت 50:1 تكون احسن ويا ريت استاذنا الكريم تفسير مبسط  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو كانت 50:1 تكون احسن ويا ريت استاذنا الكريم تفسير مبسط

 طبعا 1:50 افضل لكنها غير متوفرة عند اغلب البروكرات
لكن الاهم هو ادارتك للمخاطر بمعنى
لنفرض ان حسابك 1000 دولار  
ادارة المال يفضل عدم الدخول باكتر من 10% من راس المال كمارجن 
معنى كده ان يكون الحد الاقصى للمارجن للصفقات هى 1000 / 10 = 100 دولار
فلو قلنا ان المارجن للرافعة 1/100 هو 100 دولار على اساس تحسب حجم العقد على الرافعة = 10000 / 100 = 100
اذن مسموح لك هنا الدخول بعقد واحد فقط لاغير كحد اقصى لك 
ادارة المخاطر لا تسمح لك بمخاطرة اكتر من 2-3% كحد اقصى للصفقة الواحدة وكل ما قل يكون افضل
يعنى الاستوب يكون مثلا 1000 * 2% = 20 دولار للصفقة  
مصلا لو كان الاستوب لصفقة 10 نقط ماذا نفعل
ادارة المخاطر تسمح بعقد واحد
ادارة المال تسمح بعقدين
الدخول يكون هنا بالاقل وهو عقد واحد فقط

----------


## عبدالناصر68

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير
فعلا نجحت الخطة واشتغل معي  
أكيد مشكلتي تكمن في برنامج رار 
سأعيد تحميله من جديد   
وياريت تتكرم وتفك الضغط على ملف الاكسل السابق 
وايضا الموجود في اول مشاركة من الموضوع التالي 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58472.html

----------


## عمركو

> طبعا 1:50 افضل لكنها غير متوفرة عند اغلب البروكرات
> لكن الاهم هو ادارتك للمخاطر بمعنى
> لنفرض ان حسابك 1000 دولار  
> ادارة المال يفضل عدم الدخول باكتر من 10% من راس المال كمارجن 
> معنى كده ان يكون الحد الاقصى للمارجن للصفقات هى 1000 / 10 = 100 دولار
> فلو قلنا ان المارجن للرافعة 1/100 هو 100 دولار على اساس تحسب حجم العقد على الرافعة = 10000 / 100 = 100
> اذن مسموح لك هنا الدخول بعقد واحد فقط لاغير كحد اقصى لك 
> ادارة المخاطر لا تسمح لك بمخاطرة اكتر من 2-3% كحد اقصى للصفقة الواحدة وكل ما قل يكون افضل
> يعنى الاستوب يكون مثلا 1000 * 2% = 20 دولار للصفقة  
> ...

 شكرا جزيلا 
و دمتم  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخي سمير
> فعلا نجحت الخطة واشتغل معي  
> أكيد مشكلتي تكمن في برنامج رار 
> سأعيد تحميله من جديد   
> وياريت تتكرم وتفك الضغط على ملف الاكسل السابق 
> وايضا الموجود في اول مشاركة من الموضوع التالي 
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58472.html

 ملفات الاكسل لازم تكون مضغوطة عشان مينفعش تترفع بدون ضغط فانت صلح الوينرار الاول وهتلاقى الملفات تفتح معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالناصر68

> كرافعة ف 1:100 هى الافضل اجمالا

 
بصراحة معلومة جديدة 
أنا كنت فاكر ان الرافعة 400:1  هي الافضل على الاطلاق
بحيث يكون الهامش المحجوز اقل ما يمكن 
فياريت تشرح لي سبب تفضيلك للرافعة 100:1
لاني لو سمعتها من شخص ثاني لأتهمته بعدم المعرفة (( واعذرني يا اخ سمير )) 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عبدالناصر68

كمان سؤال :
هو احنا حنلاقي صدر رحب مثلك ومثل حيفي باشا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
كيف اقدر اضيف الفوليوم على شارت شركة fxcm

----------


## سمير صيام

> بصراحة معلومة جديدة 
> أنا كنت فاكر ان الرافعة 400:1  هي الافضل على الاطلاق
> بحيث يكون الهامش المحجوز اقل ما يمكن 
> فياريت تشرح لي سبب تفضيلك للرافعة 100:1
> لاني لو سمعتها من شخص ثاني لأتهمته بعدم المعرفة (( واعذرني يا اخ سمير )) 
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

 ولايهمك ياغالى نشرحها تانى
طبعا القاعدة العامة الاتى
عدم الدخول باكتر من 10% من الحساب
المخاطرة لا تزيد عن 2-3% من الحساب 
لو عندنا حساب 1000 دولار
يبقى نطبق عليه البندين فوق 
عدم الدخول باكتر من 10% من الحساب = 1000 *10% = 100 دولار
المخاطرة لاتزيد عن 2-3% من الحساب = 1000 *3% = 30 دولار 
هنقول حسن بيشتغل برافعة 1:100 وملتزم ب 10% من الحساب
وعمر بيشتغل برافعة  1:400 وملتزم ب 10% من الحساب 
المارجن للرافعة 1:100 = 10000 / 100 = 100 دولار
المارجن للرافعة 1:400 = 10000 / 100 = 25 دولار 
عشان حسن يدخل وملتزم بالادارة المالية فهيدخل ب 100 (اللى هى 10% من الحساب ) / المارجن للصفقة 
اذن هيكون 100 / 100 = عقد واحد 
عشان عمر يدخل وملتزم بالادارة المالية فهيدخل ب 100 (اللى هى 10% من الحساب ) / المارجن للصفقة 
اذن هيكون 100 / 25 = 4 عقود 
يبقى حسن دخل بعقد وملتزم بال 10% و عمر دخل ب 4 عقود وملتزم ب 10% 
الاستوب للصفقة هو 30 نقطة
حسن خسر = 30 *1 = 30 دولار خسارة
عمر خسر = 30 * 4 = 120 دولار خسارة 
طبعا مافيش حاجة اسمها ادارة ارباح لكن فى ادارة مخاطر
هنا عمر خسر اكتر يبقى النتيجة الرافعة 1:400 = مخاطرة اكبر من رافعة 1:200 اكبر من رافعة 1:100 وهكذا  
طبعا اللى ملتزم بدمج ادارة المال والمخاطر كما فى رد على الاخ عمركو هيبقى افضل 
يعنى الاستوب 30 للصفقة
لو الاتنين ملتزمين بادارة المخاطر فلن يدخلوا باكتر من عقد واحد بصرف النظر هنا عن اادارة المال لانهم هيمشوا على الاقل بين الاتنين
لو الاستوب 15 
يبقى حسن هيدخل عقد واحد برضه لانه ملتزم بادارة مالية لا يدخل اكتر من 10% من راس المال
لكن هتكون لعمر انه يدخل عقدين لانه متوافقة مع الادارة المالية لانه مسموح له لغاية 4 عقود ومتوافقة مع ادارة المخاطر ومسموح له بعقدين 
وكذلك لو الاستوب 10 
حسن هيدخل برضه عقد واحد
عمر هيدخل 3 
لو الاستوب 5 
حسن هيدخل عقد واحد
لكن عمر هيدخل 4 بس باجمالى استوب 20 لان ادارة المخاطر تسمح له ب6 عقود لكن الادارة المالية ستسمح له فقط ب 4 عقود 
ارجو ان اكون قدرت اشرحها لك كويس

----------


## سمير صيام

> كمان سؤال :
> هو احنا حنلاقي صدر رحب مثلك ومثل حيفي باشا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> كيف اقدر اضيف الفوليوم على شارت شركة fxcm

 
واكيد هتلاقى من ضمن المؤشرات الفوليوم بس البرنامج مش مسطب عندى عشان اطلعها لك كخطوات

----------


## عبدالناصر68

ارجو ان اكون قدرت اشرحها لك كويس  
بارك الله فيك شرح وافي ومقنع جدا 
بس هذا عمر وحسن 
لو كان سمير او عبدالناصر كانوا يعملوا الاتي : 
رافعة 400:1  ولكن دخول وخروج حسب ما تقتضيه الرافعة 100:1 
يعني اخليهم يحجزوا مني هامش بسيييييييييييييييييط
وانا مرتاح ، واشتغل زي الاخ عمر باشا 
اكرر الشكر  
برنامج فوكسم  دخلت على المؤشرات وما لقيت فيها للاسف

----------


## سمير صيام

> ارجو ان اكون قدرت اشرحها لك كويس  
> بارك الله فيك شرح وافي ومقنع جدا 
> بس هذا عمر وحسن 
> لو كان سمير او عبدالناصر كانوا يعملوا الاتي : 
> رافعة 400:1  ولكن دخول وخروج حسب ما تقتضيه الرافعة 100:1 
> يعني اخليهم يحجزوا مني هامش بسيييييييييييييييييط
> وانا مرتاح ، واشتغل زي الاخ عمر باشا 
> اكرر الشكر  
> برنامج فوكسم  دخلت على المؤشرات وما لقيت فيها للاسف

   تمام كده وانا بعمل كده مادام هناك توازن بين المخاطرة وادارة المال فيكون هناك امن فى الدخول   بالنسبة للبرنامج لو تقصد الفاليو زى ال تريد ممكن من علامة +  وبالوقوف على الشمعة واستخراج البيانات منها

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم سمير صيام
ارجو منك افادتي على اسئلتي التالية :
1- كيف يتم اغلاق مجموعة من الصفقات المفتوحة او المعلقة (العقود) بنفس الوقت (يعني بعملية واحدة) على برنامج فكسول ؟
2- هل يمكن ادخال اوامر وقف (ستوب) او اهداف لمجموعة من الصفقات لمفتوحة او المعلقة (العقود) بنفس الوقت (يعني بعملية واحدة) على برنامج فكسول ؟
3- كيف اتطيع ان اعرف ان مؤشر ما يعيد رسم نفسه ؟
4- بخصوص توقيت جرنتش هل يتغير صيفي وشتوي ؟
5- ما الفرق بين الاكسيبرت والاسكربت ؟
ارجو افادتي بالاجابة بالتفصيل ولو يوجد روابط لاجابة مفصلة تفصيلا مملا ارجو افادتي بالروابط 
معلش اتحملني !!!
ولك كل الود التقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم سمير صيام
> ارجو منك افادتي على اسئلتي التالية :
> 1- كيف يتم اغلاق مجموعة من الصفقات المفتوحة او المعلقة (العقود) بنفس الوقت (يعني بعملية واحدة) على برنامج فكسول ؟  على يمين البرنامج بعد الدخول سيكون هناك متوسط دخول لكل عملة وبجانيها CLOSE  ويقوم باغلاق الصفقات الخاصة بكل عملة  
> 2- هل يمكن ادخال اوامر وقف (ستوب) او اهداف لمجموعة من الصفقات لمفتوحة او المعلقة (العقود) بنفس الوقت (يعني بعملية واحدة) على برنامج فكسول ؟  نعم يمكنك ذلك بتحديد عدد العقود والهدف لها والاستوب لها 
> يعنى لو دخلت صفقة 4 عقود
> بدل ان تضع الاستوب لهم كلهم تضع عدد العقود 1 باول خانة الخاصة بعدد العقود وتضع هدفه واستوبه
> وتكرر العملية حتى الاربع عقود او حسب عدد العقود التى ترغبها 
> 3- كيف اتطيع ان اعرف ان مؤشر ما يعيد رسم نفسه ؟  عندما يعطيك اشارة ويرجع بعد تاكيدها يحذفها ويعطيك اشارة اخرى جديدة   4- بخصوص توقيت جرنتش هل يتغير صيفي وشتوي ؟  لا يتغير  
> ...

 تم اعلاه

----------


## ayman_am76

الف الف الف شكر لسرعة الرد

----------


## عمركو

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بحثت ضمن المنتدى عن شرح للبرنامج الخاص بشركه fxcm فلم اجد  
يمكن يكون موجود بس انا لم اعرف اين هو اذا ممكن تدلوني لو سمحتم 
و شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> بحثت ضمن المنتدى عن شرح للبرنامج الخاص بشركه fxcm فلم اجد  
> يمكن يكون موجود بس انا لم اعرف اين هو اذا ممكن تدلوني لو سمحتم 
> و شكرا جزيلا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشرح موجود للبرنامج القديم والجديد ليس له شرح متوفر حاليا 
ان شاء الله هحاول اعمله لك

----------


## عمركو

والله يا اخ سمير انك انت دائما بالقلب و تعرف ماذا يدور في افكاري 
انا فعلا ابحث عن شرح للبرنامج الجديد ويا ريت يكون الشرح للبرنامج يلي باللغه العربيه 
ودمتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله يا اخ سمير انك انت دائما بالقلب و تعرف ماذا يدور في افكاري 
> انا فعلا ابحث عن شرح للبرنامج الجديد ويا ريت يكون الشرح للبرنامج يلي باللغه العربيه 
> ودمتم

 ان شاء الله يكون باللغة العربية طبعا

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أستاذي سمير عندما عملت باك تيست على أستراتيجية معينة على برنامج كراون ميتا لم يظهر لي الا فقط  
4 شهور ونصف انما انا حاب اعمل لمدة سنة باك تيست بس المشكلة لم يظهر لي الا فقط 4 شهور ونصف 
كي اكمل الباك تست حيث ارى شارت كامل لمدة سنة وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي سمير عندما عملت باك تيست على أستراتيجية معينة على برنامج كراون ميتا لم يظهر لي الا فقط  
> 4 شهور ونصف انما انا حاب اعمل لمدة سنة باك تيست بس المشكلة لم يظهر لي الا فقط 4 شهور ونصف 
> كي اكمل الباك تست حيث ارى شارت كامل لمدة سنة وشكرا لك

 الاول الغى AUTO SCROLL وامشى بالسهم الشمال للكيبورد لغاية ما توصل لبداية السنة ان شاء الله

----------


## أبن الشيبة

انا امشي بالسهم طبعا لكن وين القى AUTO SCROLL

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا امشي بالسهم طبعا لكن وين القى AUTO SCROLL

 هتلاقيها ان شاء الله فى قائمة CHARTS فى الجزء الثالث منه
او من الايكون بجانب علامة التصغير مباشرة

----------


## أبن الشيبة

اخي سمير كما هي لم تتغير اربع شهور ونصف ويتوقف الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير كما هي لم تتغير اربع شهور ونصف ويتوقف الشارت

 خلاص نزل ال تريد واعمل عليه الباك تست

----------


## أبن الشيبة

لاهنتي استاذي سمير ممكن رابط لتحميل البرنامج مع اني ماعمري عملت علية وياليت يكون معرب وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> لاهنتي استاذي سمير ممكن رابط لتحميل البرنامج مع اني ماعمري عملت علية وياليت يكون معرب وشكرا لك

 كل برامج الميتا فيها عربى  AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

----------


## أبن الشيبة

سلام استاذي سمير نزلت ال تريد وكانت النتيجة شهر و10 ايام تقريبا  باك تيسيت هههههههههههه 
وش الحل الله يرضى عليك ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام استاذي سمير نزلت ال تريد وكانت النتيجة شهر و10 ايام تقريبا  باك تيسيت هههههههههههه 
> وش الحل الله يرضى عليك ؟

 اخى الكريم
انت عايز اى عملة واى فريم واى تاريخ تبدا بيه

----------


## عمار النعيمي

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انا اتدرب على برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 وقد كنت اقرا عن استراتيجية القاهرة وقد ارفق مع الشرح مؤشر البايفوت ومؤشر الكامريلا كل واحد في ملف مستقل وقد قمت بانزالهما على الحاسبة ولكني لم اعرف كيفية دمجهما مع برنامج الميتا تريدر بحيث استطيع وضعها على شارتات البرنامج 
ارجو منكم بيان الطريقة وبشكل مبسط ومفصل لاني مبتدئ جدا جدا ولكم مني الشكر والامتنان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم انا اتدرب على برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 وقد كنت اقرا عن استراتيجية القاهرة وقد ارفق مع الشرح مؤشر البايفوت ومؤشر الكامريلا كل واحد في ملف مستقل وقد قمت بانزالهما على الحاسبة ولكني لم اعرف كيفية دمجهما مع برنامج الميتا تريدر بحيث استطيع وضعها على شارتات البرنامج 
> ارجو منكم بيان الطريقة وبشكل مبسط ومفصل لاني مبتدئ جدا جدا ولكم مني الشكر والامتنان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم هذا السؤال مكانه فى الطريقة هناك وهناك ستجد تمبلت بالمؤشرات فقط ضع التمبلت وان شاء الله تجد المؤشرات على الشارت

----------


## أبن الشيبة

انا ابغى على كل العملات وخاصة زوج الفرنك باوند........على فريم 5 دقائق أبتدا من novرجوعا للخلف الى 9 شهور على الأقل .

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا ابغى على كل العملات وخاصة زوج الفرنك باوند........على فريم 5 دقائق أبتدا من novرجوعا للخلف الى 9 شهور على الأقل .

 ال تريد تقدر تعمله فيه كده ان شاء الله زى ما قلتلك بالسهم الشمال وتمشى مع الشارت ومتسيبهوش

----------


## عمار النعيمي

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي سمير على سرعة الاجابة ولكني في الحقيقة لم اجد الشرح لكيفية وضع المؤشر في برنامج الميتاتريدر4  في موضوع استراتيجية القاهرة ومع ذلك فقد استطعت الوصول للكيفية التي يتم بها هذا الامر وساشرحها هنا بعد اذنكم ليستفيد منها المبتدؤون  امثالي ولكي لا يدوخون السبع دوخات كما حصل معي وارجو من اهل الخبرة التصحيح لي ان كنت مخطئا 
اولا بعد عمل داونلوود لفايل المؤشر نفتح الفايل بالضغط عليه دبل كلك ستفتح لنا نافذة فيها الكثير من الكتابات والايقونات ما يهمنا منها ايقونة صغيرة في اعلى اليسار على شكل ورقة وعليها علامة الزائد (+) باللون الاخضر وهي التي عندما نضع عليها الماوس تظهر لنا كلمة (new ) 
نضغط على هذه الايقونة كلك واحد ستفتح لنا نافذة جديدة باسم 
Expert  Adviser Wizard
في هذه النافذة عدة خيارات نؤشر الخيار الثاني وهو 
custom indicator
ثم next 
سنفتح لنا نافذة اخرى تطلب منا ادخال اسم المؤشر ، ندخل اسم المؤشر في الفراغ الموجود اعلى هذه النافذة 
ثم next 
ثم finish 
بعدها نغلق كل النوافذ المفتوحة ونفتح برنامج الميتاتريدر فنجد المؤشر موجود مع بقية المؤشرات ضمن مجموعة مؤشرات ال
custom indicator 
في ال navigator 
ملاحظة : هذا الشرح هو  لبرنامج الميتاتريدر 4 ولا علم لي ان كانت بقية البرامج يتبع فيها نفس الخطوات 
وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## tarek2750

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية
انا العبد لله اتاجر بالعملات فى شركة FXDD  فقد سئلنى من سيدير حسابى  عن معلومات طبعا كالاسم ورقم الحساب وما الى ذلك ولكن  ماعاقنى فى اجابته هو انه طلب  السيرفر  ؟
سؤالى : ماالذى يقصده بالسيرفر هل هذا السيرفر  الذى تستأجره من شركة لكى تضع عليه برنامج التداو ل لمدة 24 ساعة ام سيرفر شركة التداول ام سيرفر الشركة المشترك عندها بالانترنت  المهم ارجو الاجابة على سؤالى وكذلك ياريت ينحط موضوع تعليمى بهذا الخصوص ؟ 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> بعد التحية
> انا العبد لله اتاجر بالعملات فى شركة FXDD  فقد سئلنى من سيدير حسابى  عن معلومات طبعا كالاسم ورقم الحساب وما الى ذلك ولكن  ماعاقنى فى اجابته هو انه طلب  السيرفر  ؟
> سؤالى : ماالذى يقصده بالسيرفر هل هذا السيرفر  الذى تستأجره من شركة لكى تضع عليه برنامج التداو ل لمدة 24 ساعة ام سيرفر شركة التداول ام سيرفر الشركة المشترك عندها بالانترنت  المهم ارجو الاجابة على سؤالى وكذلك ياريت ينحط موضوع تعليمى بهذا الخصوص ؟ 
> وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المفترض السؤال عن سيرفر الشركة والذى يكون فى الرابط التالى للبرنامج
C:\Program Files\FXDD\config

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي سمير على سرعة الاجابة ولكني في الحقيقة لم اجد الشرح لكيفية وضع المؤشر في برنامج الميتاتريدر4  في موضوع استراتيجية القاهرة ومع ذلك فقد استطعت الوصول للكيفية التي يتم بها هذا الامر وساشرحها هنا بعد اذنكم ليستفيد منها المبتدؤون  امثالي ولكي لا يدوخون السبع دوخات كما حصل معي وارجو من اهل الخبرة التصحيح لي ان كنت مخطئا 
> اولا بعد عمل داونلوود لفايل المؤشر نفتح الفايل بالضغط عليه دبل كلك ستفتح لنا نافذة فيها الكثير من الكتابات والايقونات ما يهمنا منها ايقونة صغيرة في اعلى اليسار على شكل ورقة وعليها علامة الزائد (+) باللون الاخضر وهي التي عندما نضع عليها الماوس تظهر لنا كلمة (new ) 
> نضغط على هذه الايقونة كلك واحد ستفتح لنا نافذة جديدة باسم 
> Expert  Adviser Wizard
> في هذه النافذة عدة خيارات نؤشر الخيار الثاني وهو 
> custom indicator
> ثم next 
> سنفتح لنا نافذة اخرى تطلب منا ادخال اسم المؤشر ، ندخل اسم المؤشر في الفراغ الموجود اعلى هذه النافذة 
> ...

 مع انى مش فاهم الطريقة بالضبط المشارة لان بالضغط على + لادخال شارت جديد 
عموما سؤالك كان عن دمج المؤشرات لذلك قلتلك التمبلت سيسهل لك ذلك وهو موجود فى الموضوع هناك

----------


## tarek2750

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  المفترض السؤال عن سيرفر الشركة والذى يكون فى الرابط التالى للبرنامج C:\Program Files\FXDD\config

 شكرا لك اخى سمير على التوضيح  ولكن عندما يطلب منى السيرفر كيف يمكن ان اقراء الملفات التى بداخل config  وكيفية اعطاء معلومات السيرفر للشخص الاخر

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخى سمير على التوضيح  ولكن عندما يطلب منى السيرفر كيف يمكن ان اقراء الملفات التى بداخل config  وكيفية اعطاء معلومات السيرفر للشخص الاخر

 انت هتاخد الملفات كملف كمبيوتر عادى وتعطيه هذا الفولدر كاملا

----------


## حلوة الحلوات

ثانكس

----------


## tarek2750

> انت هتاخد الملفات كملف كمبيوتر عادى وتعطيه هذا الفولدر كاملا

 شكرا جزيلا اخى سمير كفيت ووفيت

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... وفقك الله لكل خير 
سؤالي هو : هل عندما يرتد السعر من مستوى مقاومة مهم و يتم كسر الترند الصاعد فإن هذا الكسر يعتبر دلالة واضحة و أكيدة لقوة مستوى المقاومة الآتي منه السعر ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟ و في حالة لم يكن هنالك كسر للترند الصاعد فإن مستوى المقاومة الآتي منه السعر ليس بقوة السابق ؟ فما رأيك ؟ ( الذي أقصده  أن كسر الترند الصاعد يعتبر اشارة واضحة و ضمان للهبوط و بالتالي الدخول شورت من مستوى المقاومة )  
 سؤال آخر لو تكرمت :  عندما يكون لدينا زوج وهو الآن في منتصف استنفاد حركته اليومية تقريبا ، أي 50% من حركته اليومية و قد وصل لمستوى مقاومة قوي ، فهل الترجيح بالارتداد يكون بتشبع المؤشرات الدالة على ذلك أو بأدوات فنية أخرى ( نماذج شموع ، دايفرجنس ، قراءة الفريمات الأكبر ، أخبار أساسية )  
 و سؤال أخير : هل من نظريات أو دراسات أو كتب  متوسعة في الدعم و المقاومة حديثة / قديمة ( روابط ) لو تكرمت ؟ 
 بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... وفقك الله لكل خير 
> سؤالي هو : هل عندما يرتد السعر من مستوى مقاومة مهم و يتم كسر الترند الصاعد فإن هذا الكسر يعتبر دلالة واضحة و أكيدة لقوة مستوى المقاومة الآتي منه السعر ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟ و في حالة لم يكن هنالك كسر للترند الصاعد فإن مستوى المقاومة الآتي منه السعر ليس بقوة السابق ؟ فما رأيك ؟ ( الذي أقصده  أن كسر الترند الصاعد يعتبر اشارة واضحة و ضمان للهبوط و بالتالي الدخول شورت من مستوى المقاومة )   تحسب قوة المقاومة او الدعم بمدى الارتداد منها وكسر ترند صحيح علامة للهبوط لكن ليس شرط لتاكيد قوة الارتداد لانه ممكن يكون كسر عرضى ويخترق المقاومة مرة اخرى  
>  سؤال آخر لو تكرمت :  عندما يكون لدينا زوج وهو الآن في منتصف استنفاد حركته اليومية تقريبا ، أي 50% من حركته اليومية و قد وصل لمستوى مقاومة قوي ، فهل الترجيح بالارتداد يكون بتشبع المؤشرات الدالة على ذلك أو بأدوات فنية أخرى ( نماذج شموع ، دايفرجنس ، قراءة الفريمات الأكبر ، أخبار أساسية )  يفضل اكيد بالنماذح والشموع لكن ليس شرط الارتداد من المقاومة وهو لم يتعدى نصف حركته اليومية لكن ممكن كما قلنا بالدايفرجنس والشموع  
>  و سؤال أخير : هل من نظريات أو دراسات أو كتب  متوسعة في الدعم و المقاومة حديثة / قديمة ( روابط ) لو تكرمت ؟  الافضل لك جون ميرفى سواء الانجليزى او المترجم عربى  
>  بارك الله فيك ...

  تم اعلاه

----------


## cata.1966

بالنسبه للمتوسط المتحرك  فقد قرات عنه قدر الامكان  وهو ليس بصعب لن اليك احد الشروحات له وفيه (أنواعه:
المتوسط المتحرك البسيط: يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام
المتوسط المتحرك الاسي : يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام بحيث يكون اليوم الأخير له وزن أكبر  
تستطيع وضع عدد الأيام التي تريد ولكن أفضلها:
المضارب: 9 - 14 يوم
المستثمر قصير المدى : 21 - 50 يوم
المستثمر متوسط المدى : 50 - 100 يوم
المستثمر طويل المدى : 100 - 200 يوم 
يفضل وضع خط الرقم الصغير باللون الأخضر ( ديل على الشراء ) وخط الرقم الكبير باللون الأحمر ( ديل على البيع )  
اشارة الدخول : عندما يقطع الخط الصغير ( الأقل أيام ) مع الخط الكبير لأعلى 
اشارة الخروج: العكس))))))
اريد ان افهم الجمله الاتيه دليل على الشراء ودليل على البيع  ارجو ان تشرح لى كيف يكون ذالك
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه للمتوسط المتحرك  فقد قرات عنه قدر الامكان  وهو ليس بصعب لن اليك احد الشروحات له وفيه (أنواعه:
> المتوسط المتحرك البسيط: يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام
> المتوسط المتحرك الاسي : يعتمد على حساب الأسعار لمده محدده ويقسمها على عدد الأيام بحيث يكون اليوم الأخير له وزن أكبر  
> تستطيع وضع عدد الأيام التي تريد ولكن أفضلها:
> المضارب: 9 - 14 يوم
> المستثمر قصير المدى : 21 - 50 يوم
> المستثمر متوسط المدى : 50 - 100 يوم
> المستثمر طويل المدى : 100 - 200 يوم 
> يفضل وضع خط الرقم الصغير باللون الأخضر ( ديل على الشراء ) وخط الرقم الكبير باللون الأحمر ( ديل على البيع )  
> ...

 المقصود بيها عند التقاطع لاعلى سيكون دليل شراء ويكون بتقاطع الموفنج الاخضر اعلى من الاحمر
وعند التقاطع لاسفل سيكون دليل بيع ويكون بتقاطع الموفنج الاحمر اعلى من الاخضر

----------


## john abruzzi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لو سمحت أود السوأل عن معنى  (هيدج) وما هو هذا الأمر؟ 
وبارك الله فيك    والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> لو سمحت أود السوأل عن معنى  (هيدج) وما هو هذا الأمر؟ 
> وبارك الله فيك    والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الاصلية 
يعنى لو معاك صفقة شراء تفتح صفقة بيع معها لوقف الخسارة او الربح

----------


## john abruzzi

شكراً وبارك الله فيك

----------


## م. تيمور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته
اسأل الله ان يبارك لكم كل مجهوداتكم ومساعداتكم لنا ويجعله في موازين حسناتكم
انا لدي حساب في FXDD وسوف اقوم غدا بالتحويل ان شاء الله
هل يمكنني التحويل من حسابي في بنك مصر علما بان المسجل لديهم هو حسابي في CIB لكن صاحب الحساب واحد
شكر الله لكم ,,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته
> اسأل الله ان يبارك لكم كل مجهوداتكم ومساعداتكم لنا ويجعله في موازين حسناتكم
> انا لدي حساب في FXDD وسوف اقوم غدا بالتحويل ان شاء الله
> هل يمكنني التحويل من حسابي في بنك مصر علما بان المسجل لديهم هو حسابي في CIB لكن صاحب الحساب واحد
> شكر الله لكم ,,,

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مافيش مشكلة مادام صاحب الحساب واحد 
لكن انتبه الشركة غير مسجلة والقرار قرارك

----------


## م. تيمور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  مافيش مشكلة مادام صاحب الحساب واحد  لكن انتبه الشركة غير مسجلة والقرار قرارك

 شكر الله لك اهتمامك وجعله في موازين اعمالك يارب
موضوع انها pending انا استفسرت عنه وردوا انهم بصدد انهاء بعض الاجراءات الشكلية المطلوبه منهم ولكنهم طمأنوني انهم لو كانت عليهم ملاحظات قانونيه كان تم رفض طلبهم refused
اشكرك مره اخرى ايها الانسان الكريم ,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكر الله لك اهتمامك وجعله في موازين اعمالك يارب
> موضوع انها pending انا استفسرت عنه وردوا انهم بصدد انهاء بعض الاجراءات الشكلية المطلوبه منهم ولكنهم طمأنوني انهم لو كانت عليهم ملاحظات قانونيه كان تم رفض طلبهم refused
> اشكرك مره اخرى ايها الانسان الكريم ,,

 لكن مادام هى pending  يعنى شركة مازالت غير مراقبة
فانصحك الا تحول اى اموال لهم الا بعد ان تكون مسجدلة فعليا وفى النهاية هذه اموالك وانت حر فيها

----------


## م. تيمور

> لكن مادام هى pending يعنى شركة مازالت غير مراقبة  فانصحك الا تحول اى اموال لهم الا بعد ان تكون مسجدلة فعليا وفى النهاية هذه اموالك وانت حر فيها

 كلامك سليم وعلى الراس والله استاذي سمير ,,
ادام الله عليك نعمه ظاهرة وباطنه ,, ورزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب ’’

----------


## habazbooz69

السلام عليكم
عندي مؤشر البايفوت ولكني عندما احاول وضعه على الشارت لا تظهر اي خطوط منه ولقد قمت بتغيير الوان خطوطه دون جدوى فما السبب

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> عندي مؤشر البايفوت ولكني عندما احاول وضعه على الشارت لا تظهر اي خطوط منه ولقد قمت بتغيير الوان خطوطه دون جدوى فما السبب

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل اخى نسخة اخرى

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 أريد أن أحصل على كتاب / جون ميرفي باللغة العربية مترجم بالكامل ، فمن أين أستطيع الحصول عليه ؟ 
 يشهد الله أني أدعي لك على جهودك و مساعدتك لأخوانك ... بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  أريد أن أحصل على كتاب / جون ميرفي باللغة العربية مترجم بالكامل ، فمن أين أستطيع الحصول عليه ؟ 
>  يشهد الله أني أدعي لك على جهودك و مساعدتك لأخوانك ... بوركت

 اتفضل    4shared.com - document sharing - download M Arabic.pdf

----------


## habazbooz69

شكر جزيلا اخي سمير النسخة هذه اشتغلت تمام وعال العال 
الله يوفقك وينعم عليك بالصحة والرزق

----------


## م. تيمور

استاذ سمير ,,
عندي سؤال ,, هل يمكن فتح اكثر من نافذه لعمله واحده ,, وتركيب اكسبرت مختلف على كل نافذه لعمله واحده ؟
شكر الله لك ,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ,,
> عندي سؤال ,, هل يمكن فتح اكثر من نافذه لعمله واحده ,, وتركيب اكسبرت مختلف على كل نافذه لعمله واحده ؟
> شكر الله لك ,,

 نعم يمكنك ذلك ولكن ستضع ماجيك نمبر لكل اكسبيرت

----------


## م. تيمور

> نعم يمكنك ذلك ولكن ستضع ماجيك نمبر لكل اكسبيرت

 حتى لو الاكسبرتات مختلفه
مثلا عملة EURGBP
عاوز افتح 3 نوافذ
واحده عليها بروميكر
زالتانيه ستومبر
والتالته بانكينج دايموند
ان شاء الله  
اللي اعرفه اني اغير الماجيك نمبر لو نفس الاكسبرت على نفس العمله في نافذتين مختلفتين
معلش اثقلت عليك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> حتى لو الاكسبرتات مختلفه
> مثلا عملة EURGBP
> عاوز افتح 3 نوافذ
> واحده عليها بروميكر
> زالتانيه ستومبر
> والتالته بانكينج دايموند
> ان شاء الله  
> اللي اعرفه اني اغير الماجيك نمبر لو نفس الاكسبرت على نفس العمله في نافذتين مختلفتين
> معلش اثقلت عليك

 شوف اخونا وضاح او وجدى اللى يفيدنا فى النقطة دى

----------


## م. تيمور

شكر الله لك ولاحرمنا منكم جميعا ابدا

----------


## abuoqad

هل هذا يعني ان حسابي الان شغال  ويمكنني التحويل والسحب بدون اي متطابات اخرى  ارجوا الافادة وشكرا 
Dear Waleed Mohammed Hejazi,   *Assigned          Account #: FX397039*
Thank you for your recent account          application. Congratulations, your application has been received and          approved. 
Please note that if you live outside of the United          States and have not already done so,
you must submit two forms of          ID:  *1.Photo ID: copy of your valid passport or drivers          license.*  *2.Proof of Address: copy of utility bill or bank          statement.*

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذا يعني ان حسابي الان شغال  ويمكنني التحويل والسحب بدون اي متطابات اخرى  ارجوا الافادة وشكرا 
> Dear Waleed Mohammed Hejazi,   *Assigned          Account #: FX397039*
> Thank you for your recent account          application. Congratulations, your application has been received and          approved. 
> Please note that if you live outside of the United          States and have not already done so,
> you must submit two forms of          ID:  *1.Photo ID: copy of your valid passport or drivers          license.*  *2.Proof of Address: copy of utility bill or bank          statement.*

 اخى الكريم هذه الرسالة اوتوماتيكية 
وفى مثل هذه الحالات التواصل يكون مع خدمة العملاء على [email protected]

----------


## abuoqad

> اخى الكريم هذه الرسالة اوتوماتيكية 
> وفى مثل هذه الحالات التواصل يكون مع خدمة العملاء على [email protected]

 
اخي سمير هذه الرساله وصلتني من الدعم الفني للموقع

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هذه الرساله وصلتني من الدعم الفني للموقع

 مافيش مشكلة ياغالى وكذلك المتابعة معهم ان شاء الله

----------


## م. تيمور

استاذ سمير معلش اثقلت على حضرتك اليوم
ممكن مواعيد الاسواق الاسيويه والاوروبيه والامريكيه بتوقيت القاهره
شكر الله لك واثابك ,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير معلش اثقلت على حضرتك اليوم
> ممكن مواعيد الاسواق الاسيويه والاوروبيه والامريكيه بتوقيت القاهره
> شكر الله لك واثابك ,,

 اتفضل ياغالى  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## م. تيمور

الله يبارك فيك يا اكرم الناس

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام
هل صحيح أن المؤشرات لها تاريخ انتهاء ؟ و لماذا ؟ و كيف لي أن أعرف من الشارت أثناء تحليلي له أن المؤشر عندي قد انتهت صلاحيته و لم يعد ذا جدوى ؟ لكي لا أدخل في صفقة خاسرة !

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام
> هل صحيح أن المؤشرات لها تاريخ انتهاء ؟ و لماذا ؟ و كيف لي أن أعرف من الشارت أثناء تحليلي له أن المؤشر عندي قد انتهت صلاحيته و لم يعد ذا جدوى ؟ لكي لا أدخل في صفقة خاسرة !

 المؤشر عادة مفتوح الا اذا كان محدد له تاريخ بغرض البيع 
وعادة المؤشرات التى تكون ذلك تكون بصيغة ex4  وليس mq4
وتعرف ذلك اما يكون مكتوب او بعد انتهاء صلاحيته يديك رسالة بذلك او يتوقف عن العمل حسب كل مبرمج وبرمجته

----------


## mustafa2

كيف ممكن اضيف الشارت علي الميتا تريدر 
ارجو الشرح الدقيق لاني مبتدئ علي الخر

----------


## عمركو

ايهما افضل فكس سول ام فكس سم

----------


## عمركو

> ان شاء الله يكون باللغة العربية طبعا

 جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## اسلام عادل

> كيف ممكن اضيف الشارت علي الميتا تريدر 
> ارجو الشرح الدقيق لاني مبتدئ علي الخر

 تفضل اخي
ده شرح مفصل   كيفية ارفاق الشارت (الرسم البياني) الخاص ببرنامج ميتا تريدر (للمبتدئين)  
وده شرح للميتا تريدر كله شــرح برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 ( Meta Trader 4 ) ( 1 2 3

----------


## اسلام عادل

> ايهما افضل فكس سول ام فكس سم

 انا عن نفسي افضل فكسول لان الاسبريد بتاعها ثابت علي طول
لكن فكس سم الاسبريد بتاعها متغير
وكمان بيعجبني برنامج الشارت بتاع افكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايهما افضل فكس سول ام فكس سم

 الاتنين كويسين لكن شخصيا افضل افكسول اكتر

----------


## م. تيمور

انا ارسلت 2000 دولار لانتربنك الاربعاء واليوم صباح الاحد استلمت ال SWIFT
هل الشركات الامريكيه كالانتربنك وفوكسول وغيرهم يودعون اموالك مع افتتاح البنوك يوم الاثنين العصر كده ام ممكن قبل ذلك ؟
يعني بالعربي حلحق الليله ابتدي ولا لازم استنى لبكره العصر او المغرب  :Regular Smile: 
تحيتي سمير بك ,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا ارسلت 2000 دولار لانتربنك الاربعاء واليوم صباح الاحد استلمت ال SWIFT
> هل الشركات الامريكيه كالانتربنك وفوكسول وغيرهم يودعون اموالك مع افتتاح البنوك يوم الاثنين العصر كده ام ممكن قبل ذلك ؟
> يعني بالعربي حلحق الليله ابتدي ولا لازم استنى لبكره العصر او المغرب 
> تحيتي سمير بك ,,

 والله لم اتعامل معهم وان شاء الله حد اتعامل بالتحويل معهم ويفيدك اكتر منى

----------


## fx35

ياأخوان كيف اركب الأكسبيرت في الميتاريدر ؟؟؟؟ ((عاجل)),,

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياأخوان كيف اركب الأكسبيرت في الميتاريدر ؟؟؟؟ ((عاجل)),,

 ضعه على هذا الرابط واعد تشغيل البرنامج مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

----------


## fx35

> ضعه على هذا الرابط واعد تشغيل البرنامج مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج  C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

 اخوي سمير وضعته في ملف اكسبرت وين القى الأكسبيرت في البرنامج بعد تشغيله ؟؟؟ وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير وضعته في ملف اكسبرت وين القى الأكسبيرت في البرنامج بعد تشغيله ؟؟؟ وشكرا

 هتلاقى اسم الاكسبيرت من ضمن قائمة الاكسبيرتات فى البرنامج

----------


## fx35

> هتلاقى اسم الاكسبيرت من ضمن قائمة الاكسبيرتات فى البرنامج

 طيب وين خانة الأكسبيرتات في البرنامج يا أخ سمير لاهنة حبيبي؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب وين خانة الأكسبيرتات في البرنامج يا أخ سمير لاهنة حبيبي؟؟؟

 اضغط كنبرول + ان CTRL + N  ستظهر لك قائمة المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات

----------


## fx35

> اضغط كنبرول + ان CTRL + N ستظهر لك قائمة المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات

 وجدته الله يجزاك بالخير :Hands:

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ..  
كيف أرفق ملف لشارت لوضعه كمشاركة ؟ لا اهتدي لشيء  :Frown:  
 بوركت

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام .... 
 هل صحيح أن كثرة المؤشرات على الشارت على الميتاتريدر يبطئه ؟ بمعنى يصبح البرنامج ثقيلا ؟ أم لا يضر ؟  
 بوركت

----------


## اسلام عادل

> الأخ / سمير صيام ..  
> كيف أرفق ملف لشارت لوضعه كمشاركة ؟ لا اهتدي لشيء  
>  بوركت

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير :Emoticon1:  
تفضل اخي
ده شرح مفصل   كيفية ارفاق الشارت (الرسم البياني) الخاص ببرنامج ميتا تريدر (للمبتدئين)

----------


## اسلام عادل

> الأخ / سمير صيام .... 
>  هل صحيح أن كثرة المؤشرات على الشارت على الميتاتريدر يبطئه ؟ بمعنى يصبح البرنامج ثقيلا ؟ أم لا يضر ؟  
>  بوركت

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير برضه :Emoticon1:  
لا يا اخي لا يبطئه ولا حاجه
علي الاقل عندي

----------


## amrsawe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد , هل يقوم مؤشر الزجزاج برسم موجات اليوت السعرية وما على انا الا ترقيمها من خلال المتابعة ام ان عمله غير ذلك                                                          وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بعض المؤشرات تبطئ الميتاتريدر 
مثل بعض مؤشرات استخراج الهارمونيك , وبعض مؤشرات الاخبار

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد , هل يقوم مؤشر الزجزاج برسم موجات اليوت السعرية وما على انا الا ترقيمها من خلال المتابعة ام ان عمله غير ذلك                                                          وجزاكم الله خيرا

 
لا يا اخي مؤشر الزجزاج يقوم باستخراج الدعوم والمقاومات
 ولا يرسم موجات اليوت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد , هل يقوم مؤشر الزجزاج برسم موجات اليوت السعرية وما على انا الا ترقيمها من خلال المتابعة ام ان عمله غير ذلك                                                          وجزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد يساعد الزجزاج في تحديد القمم والقيعان  
لكن تفضل الطريقة اليدوية في تحديد القمم والقيعان... وهذا لكل العملات  
ومن ثم ترقيم الموجات عليها حسب قواعد وأصول موجات أليوت  
بالتوفيق    :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لا يا اخي مؤشر الزجزاج يقوم باستخراج الدعوم والمقاومات
>  ولا يرسم موجات اليوت

 أسف أخي  .. لم أرى مشاركتك .. عندما ارسلت مشاركتي  
أرجو المعذرة    :Eh S(7):

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته    بعد التحيه
هناك موقع سبق واخبرنى بان التحليل الفنى  هو 60 فى الميه من العمل فى الفوركس لذا ركزت عليه لانك كما تعلم صعوبه معرفه الاخبار الطازه فى التحليل الاساسى
ولكنى قرا اليوم فى احد المواقع ان الاساسى 70 فى الميه والتحليل الفنى 25 فى الميه من الفوركس
ارجو ان توضح لى المعلومه لان رايك قد يغير فكرتى واتجاهى نحو الفوركس
ارجو ترشيح موقع او طريقه للحصول على التحليل الاساسى منها باللغه العربيه
شكرا

----------


## اسلام عادل

> أسف أخي  .. لم أرى مشاركتك .. عندما ارسلت مشاركتي  
> أرجو المعذرة

 لا يا اخي لا معذره ولا حاجه اهم حاجه بس الناس تستفيد سواء جات مني او منك

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته    بعد التحيه
> هناك موقع سبق واخبرنى بان التحليل الفنى  هو 60 فى الميه من العمل فى الفوركس لذا ركزت عليه لانك كما تعلم صعوبه معرفه الاخبار الطازه فى التحليل الاساسى
> ولكنى قرا اليوم فى احد المواقع ان الاساسى 70 فى الميه والتحليل الفنى 25 فى الميه من الفوركس
> ارجو ان توضح لى المعلومه لان رايك قد يغير فكرتى واتجاهى نحو الفوركس
> ارجو ترشيح موقع او طريقه للحصول على التحليل الاساسى منها باللغه العربيه
> شكرا

  اخي لو اردت الحصول علي الاخبار تابع منتدي العملات العالميه فبيحط الاخبار اول باول 
وبالنسبه للاراء اللي انت سمعتها دي مجرد وجهات نظر وكل واحد وله طريقته 
في محللين كبار جدا لا يعتمدون علي التحليل الاساسي بتاتا  
ويجزمون ان الشارت يخبرك بكل حاجه 
وكمان التحليل الاساسي بيفيد اكثر في السوينجات يعني الصفقات طويله المدي 
ولكن المتاجره السريعه لا تعتمد علي الاساسي بنسبه كبيره
اتمني ان اكون افادتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد , هل يقوم مؤشر الزجزاج برسم موجات اليوت السعرية وما على انا الا ترقيمها من خلال المتابعة ام ان عمله غير ذلك                                                          وجزاكم الله خيرا

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم يعتبر مساعد فياخذ الفرق بين القمة والقمة التى تليها يعتبروا كموجة وتساعد فى تحديد الموجات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> بعض المؤشرات تبطئ الميتاتريدر 
> مثل بعض مؤشرات استخراج الهارمونيك , وبعض مؤشرات الاخبار

 كلام سليم

----------


## اسلام عادل

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> نعم يعتبر مساعد فياخذ الفرق بين القمة والقمة التى تليها يعتبروا كموجة وتساعد فى تحديد الموجات

 
بعد اذن حضرتك 
 اللي هيستخدم مؤشر الزجزاج لتحديد الموجات هيتوه فعلا خصوصا  لو مبتديء 
لان مش اي قمه او قاع هتبقي نهايه موجه خصوصا ان الزجزاج بيطلع قمم وقيعا كتيره وبيغفل عن قمم وقيعان ايضا
لان مفيش احسن من اليدوي لتحديد موجات اليوت 
هذه وجهه نظر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته    بعد التحيه
> هناك موقع سبق واخبرنى بان التحليل الفنى  هو 60 فى الميه من العمل فى الفوركس لذا ركزت عليه لانك كما تعلم صعوبه معرفه الاخبار الطازه فى التحليل الاساسى
> ولكنى قرا اليوم فى احد المواقع ان الاساسى 70 فى الميه والتحليل الفنى 25 فى الميه من الفوركس
> ارجو ان توضح لى المعلومه لان رايك قد يغير فكرتى واتجاهى نحو الفوركس
> ارجو ترشيح موقع او طريقه للحصول على التحليل الاساسى منها باللغه العربيه
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموضوع محتاج دراسة لنقول ايهما الاصح
لكن
التحليل الاساسى وليس الاخبار فالاخبار جزء من التحليل الاساسى 
المهم يعتبر التحليل الاساسى هو الوقود الذى يحرك الشارت ويشكل الاشكال الفنية اثناء هذا التحرك
وسواء التحليل الفنى او التحليل الاساسى فالاتنين يعتمدوا على بيانات ماضية وحدس المحلل سواء الفنى او الاساسى الذى يتوقع صح للمرحلة القادمة بناء على البيانات السابقة
بمعنى ادق قد اكون محلل فنى استطيع تحديد الحركة القادمة للزوج بنسبة نجاح 70% 
ومحلل اساسى اخر يستطيع ان يحدد بنسبة 30% 
وقد يوجد  محلل فنى يستطيع تحديد الحركة القادمة للزوج بنسبة نجاح 30% 
ومحلل اساسى اخر يستطيع ان يحدد بنسبة 70% 
الذى يحدد هذا او ذاك هو مهارات المحلل سواء كان فنى او اساسى وحسن توقعه
ولاتنسى نقطة اخيرة ان المحلل الاساسى يعتمد على البيانات الاقتصادية وحسن قراءتها
والمحلل الفنى يحلل الشارت الذى يتضمن حركات سابقة بسبب التحليل الاساسى 
ارجو ان قدرت اوضح لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن حضرتك 
>  اللي هيستخدم مؤشر الزجزاج لتحديد الموجات هيتوه فعلا خصوصا  لو مبتديء 
> لان مش اي قمه او قاع هتبقي نهايه موجه خصوصا ان الزجزاج بيطلع قمم وقيعا كتيره وبيغفل عن قمم وقيعان ايضا
> لان مفيش احسن من اليدوي لتحديد موجات اليوت 
> هذه وجهه نظر

 مساعد فقط وطبعا لازم تكون فاهم الموجات عشان تحدد

----------


## اسلام عادل

> مساعد فقط وطبعا لازم تكون فاهم الموجات عشان تحدد

 انا شخصيا لا افضل الاعتماد عليه بتاتا  
لانه ممكن يلخبط 
مثلا لو حصل انقطاع بين الموجه الخامسه والثالثه  
 الزجزاج هيطلعها موجه واحد او قمه واحده 
وكمان بشكل الزجزاج كده هيوهمني ان الامواج اللي بيعملها هي الموجات الكبيره وجواها الامواج الاصغر 
وكده ممكن يلخبط علي الاخر 
مجرد وجهه نظر

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا شخصيا لا افضل الاعتماد عليه بتاتا  
> لانه ممكن يلخبط 
> مثلا لو حصل انقطاع بين الموجه الخامسه والثالثه  
>  الزجزاج هيطلعها موجه واحد او قمه واحده 
> وكمان بشكل الزجزاج كده هيوهمني ان الامواج اللي بيعملها هي الموجات الكبيره وجواها الامواج الاصغر 
> وكده ممكن يلخبط علي الاخر 
> مجرد وجهه نظر

 كلامك صحيح

----------


## اسلام عادل

> كلامك صحيح

 ربنا يكرمك يا رب :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل من الممكن شرح لمستويات الكلستر  وخصوصا نقطه انطباق المستوين فى بعض فها نرسمه الخطوط لموجه ثم نرسم المستويات الى موجه تسبقها شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هل من الممكن شرح لمستويات الكلستر  وخصوصا نقطه انطباق المستوين فى بعض فها نرسمه الخطوط لموجه ثم نرسم المستويات الى موجه تسبقها شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نقطة الكلستر اختصارا هى نقطة التقاء مستويين فايبو لموجتين فى نفس المنطقة 
فتعطى هذه المنطقة بعض القوة

----------


## islam4ever

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك طريقة يمكن من خلاها التنبؤ إذا كان حركة السعر اليوم سوف تكون تذبذب أم ترند ؟

----------


## cata.1966

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   نقطة الكلستر اختصارا هى نقطة التقاء مستويين فايبو لموجتين فى نفس المنطقة  فتعطى هذه المنطقة بعض القوة

 ماذا تغنى موجتين فى نفس المنطقه هل تعنى الموجه الى قبلها مباشره
سؤالى الاخر كيف تعمل الاله الحاسبه للدعم والمقاومه وهل يمكنى الاعتماد عليها
ارجو ذكر موقع به هذه الاله ان امكن 
هل يمكنى اعتبار النقط هى التى تطرحها الشركات المختلفه من توصيات للتسهل على نفسى
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> هل هناك طريقة يمكن من خلاها التنبؤ إذا كان حركة السعر اليوم سوف تكون تذبذب أم ترند ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
من خلال تحليل ايليوت
او من خلال وجود خبر قوى والسوق منتظره سيكون قبله تذبذب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا تغنى موجتين فى نفس المنطقه هل تعنى الموجه الى قبلها مباشره
> سؤالى الاخر كيف تعمل الاله الحاسبه للدعم والمقاومه وهل يمكنى الاعتماد عليها
> ارجو ذكر موقع به هذه الاله ان امكن 
> هل يمكنى اعتبار النقط هى التى تطرحها الشركات المختلفه من توصيات للتسهل على نفسى
> شكرا

 المقصود بالمنطقة هى نقطة التقاء موجتين مختلفتين 
بالنسبة للالة الحاسبة فهى دعوم ومقاومات رقمية التى هى البايفوت اليومى وهى ممكن تكون على مؤشر ايضا

----------


## wa2el

مرحبا للجميع ...
بصراحة أنا عجبني الموقع وهاي اول مشاركة الي
وسؤالي لربما يكون غريب شوي ...
بس انا مبتدئ ومش عارف من وين أبلش ...
يعني الي تقريبا شهر بشتغل على الديمو .. يعني بشوف شو مكتوب على الموقع وبطبق 
بس بصراحة في شغلات ما بعرف اعملها ..
يعني خطوط الفيبوناتشي .. شفت كيف بتنرسم ...
بس من عند اي نقطة ارسمها .. ؟؟؟؟؟  
كما موضح بالرسم ...
وكل الشكر الك ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا للجميع ...
> بصراحة أنا عجبني الموقع وهاي اول مشاركة الي
> وسؤالي لربما يكون غريب شوي ...
> بس انا مبتدئ ومش عارف من وين أبلش ...
> يعني الي تقريبا شهر بشتغل على الديمو .. يعني بشوف شو مكتوب على الموقع وبطبق 
> بس بصراحة في شغلات ما بعرف اعملها ..
> يعني خطوط الفيبوناتشي .. شفت كيف بتنرسم ...
> بس من عند اي نقطة ارسمها .. ؟؟؟؟؟  
> كما موضح بالرسم ...
> وكل الشكر الك ..

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة لك اقرا الكتاب المرفق فى المشاركة المرفقة سيعطيك فكرة عامة ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم لو تكرمت اريد اي كتاب او رابط لشرح طريقة التعامل مع الفيبوناتشي :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم لو تكرمت اريد اي كتاب او رابط لشرح طريقة التعامل مع الفيبوناتشي

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام 
 عندي مشكلة في برنامج الميتاتريدر و هي أن خطوط الفايبو ترسم نفسها بنفسها مع افتتاح كل شمعة على فريم 5 دقائق  ، ولا اعلم السر في ذلك .. فهل لكثرة المؤشرات التي عالشارت لها دخل في ذلك ؟ أم ماذا ؟ و كيف لي أن احل هذه المشكلة ؟ لأنني تعبت من ازالة الخطوط كل شوي من ( أوبجكت لست ) . 
  بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام 
>  عندي مشكلة في برنامج الميتاتريدر و هي أن خطوط الفايبو ترسم نفسها بنفسها مع افتتاح كل شمعة على فريم 5 دقائق  ، ولا اعلم السر في ذلك .. فهل لكثرة المؤشرات التي عالشارت لها دخل في ذلك ؟ أم ماذا ؟ و كيف لي أن احل هذه المشكلة ؟ لأنني تعبت من ازالة الخطوط كل شوي من ( أوبجكت لست ) . 
>   بوركت

 اكبد عندك مؤشر اوتو فايبو فقمت بازالته او اى مؤشر بيكون فيه رسم فايبو اوتوماتيك

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   تحيه طيبه
سؤالى هو اقرب الى ان يكون شخصى واريد ان اعرف راى خبير فى انه مر بنفس الاحساس بالاحباط ولكن ليس ياءس احس انى فى غابه من المعلومات مع  انى مع كل هذا لا استطيع المتاجره لانى لم اضع يدى على استراتيجيه اسنطيع ان اربح بها مع العلم انى خسرت 500 دولار واخذت درس قاسى اصابنى بالاحباط اذ هل ساصل الى ما اريده من الفوركس لتحققه لى من طموح وهل الانترنت يكفى ان احترف  هذه التجاره ولا لا بد من اخذ كورس حيث لا يوجد اى كورسات فى البلد الذى اعيش فيها 
فهل مررت بهذه الاحاسيس مع شعورك ان الفوركس ملوش كبير ومع هذا استمريت باعتمادك على نفسك وهر حليت المشكله بالحسابات التجريبيه الممله
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   تحيه طيبه
> سؤالى هو اقرب الى ان يكون شخصى واريد ان اعرف راى خبير فى انه مر بنفس الاحساس بالاحباط ولكن ليس ياءس احس انى فى غابه من المعلومات مع  انى مع كل هذا لا استطيع المتاجره لانى لم اضع يدى على استراتيجيه اسنطيع ان اربح بها مع العلم انى خسرت 500 دولار واخذت درس قاسى اصابنى بالاحباط اذ هل ساصل الى ما اريده من الفوركس لتحققه لى من طموح وهل الانترنت يكفى ان احترف  هذه التجاره ولا لا بد من اخذ كورس حيث لا يوجد اى كورسات فى البلد الذى اعيش فيها 
> فهل مررت بهذه الاحاسيس مع شعورك ان الفوركس ملوش كبير ومع هذا استمريت باعتمادك على نفسك وهر حليت المشكله بالحسابات التجريبيه الممله
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم طبيعى اى حد يعدى بمثل هذا الاحساس المهم ان تكون عايز تتعلم 
بالنسبة للكورسات رايى الشخصى الممارسة اهم لانه اى كورس هيكون اقصاه اسبوع سيكون نظرى ممتاز لكن عملى صفر
المهم العملى ومادام كده النظرى فى كورس = النظرى من قراءة ملفات

----------


## eng.osama

انا عايز اسأل سؤال بالنسبة للناس اللي من مصر   الواحد يتعامل مع شركات الفوكس إزاي وعن طريق انهي بنك ؟  وياترى بأدي الأوردر للشركة إزاي انها تحوللي فلوسي على بنك معين ؟  وياترى الأجهزة الرقابية بتدور على التحويل اللي جاي من الخارج دا ولا ايه نظامه عشان انا في ناس قلقتني وقالولي ان الموضوع بيبقى فيه سين وجيم عشان التحويل اللي بيجي من برة

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عايز اسأل سؤال بالنسبة للناس اللي من مصر   الواحد يتعامل مع شركات الفوكس إزاي وعن طريق انهي بنك ؟  وياترى بأدي الأوردر للشركة إزاي انها تحوللي فلوسي على بنك معين ؟  وياترى الأجهزة الرقابية بتدور على التحويل اللي جاي من الخارج دا ولا ايه نظامه عشان انا في ناس قلقتني وقالولي ان الموضوع بيبقى فيه سين وجيم عشان التحويل اللي بيجي من برة

 اهلا بك اخى اسامة
بالنسبة لنا مصر فالاغلبية يتعامل مع شركات مثل افكسول او غيرها والتحويل بيكون كاجراء بنكى من اى بنك به حسابك 
بالنسبة للتحويلات القادمة من الخارج بكل تاكيد تمر على الاجهزة الرقابية مادامت فى حدود 5000 دولار وهذا طبيعى وحتىلو فى سين وجيم هل انت بتعمل شئ خطأ اكيد لا
الفكرة كلها الرقابة لمنع غسيل الاموال

----------


## average

الأستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام؛؛؛ 
و الله انت بتفكرني بالناس اللى حاطة امام بيوتها كولدير مية ساقعة (سبيل) اللي رايح و اللي جاي عمال يشرب و يدعي لصاحب البيت؛؛؛ ربنا يبارك لك... 
سؤالي هو: أنا مصري و عايش في كندا...و فتحت حساب في FXSOL. لاكن رفضوا يخلوا الحساب أسلامي. و قالوا الحسابات الأسلامية لجنسيات معينة...( سعودي, كويتى,..) لاكن مصري أو كندي  لأ :No3:  :No3:  :No3: . 
فهل ممكن المنتدي العربي يساعدني في جعل الحساب أسلامي؟ 
بارك الله فييك. 
  سؤال كمان لو تسمح,
 هو في حد بيكسب من الفوركس؟؟؟ أنا عملت كل حاجة و مفيش فايدة ,اتعلمت تحليل فني و أخباري و أستراتجيات (رقمي و أنديكاتور) و مشيت مع توصيات (عربي و أ جنبي)  وحتي قرأت في الأكسبرتات و مشيت شوية في البرمجة و كتب في أدارة الحساب و حتي كتب في التأثير النفسي للسوق و تاجرت سوينج و بريك أوت و أسكلابنج و كل أللي نفسك فيه ... 
  لكن النتيجة أني لغاية دلوقتي مفرتك 7  حسابات أستاندر و يجي 5 مايكرو و مش عايز أقولك كام ألف دولار  :Noco: .  
ألمشكلة أن شغلي يبدأ مع أفتتاح السوق الأمريكي و ينتهى بالظبط معاه و طبعا نايم أثناء السوق الأوربي علشان أروح الشغل الصبح.  
تنصحني بأيه ؟؟؟        (أي حاجة بس غير أني أروح  أنتحر طبعآ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام؛؛؛ 
> و الله انت بتفكرني بالناس اللى حاطة امام بيوتها كولدير مية ساقعة (سبيل) اللي رايح و اللي جاي عمال يشرب و يدعي لصاحب البيت؛؛؛ ربنا يبارك لك... 
> سؤالي هو: أنا مصري و عايش في كندا...و فتحت حساب في FXSOL. لاكن رفضوا يخلوا الحساب أسلامي. و قالوا الحسابات الأسلامية لجنسيات معينة...( سعودي, كويتى,..) لاكن مصري أو كندي  لأ. 
> فهل ممكن المنتدي العربي يساعدني في جعل الحساب أسلامي؟ 
> بارك الله فييك. 
>   سؤال كمان لو تسمح,
>  هو في حد بيكسب من الفوركس؟؟؟ أنا عملت كل حاجة و مفيش فايدة ,اتعلمت تحليل فني و أخباري و أستراتجيات (رقمي و أنديكاتور) و مشيت مع توصيات (عربي و أ جنبي)  وحتي قرأت في الأكسبرتات و مشيت شوية في البرمجة و كتب في أدارة الحساب و حتي كتب في التأثير النفسي للسوق و تاجرت سوينج و بريك أوت و أسكلابنج و كل أللي نفسك فيه ... 
>   لكن النتيجة أني لغاية دلوقتي مفرتك 7  حسابات أستاندر و يجي 5 مايكرو و مش عايز أقولك كام ألف دولار .  
> ألمشكلة أن شغلي يبدأ مع أفتتاح السوق الأمريكي و ينتهى بالظبط معاه و طبعا نايم أثناء السوق الأوربي علشان أروح الشغل الصبح.  
> تنصحني بأيه ؟؟؟        (أي حاجة بس غير أني أروح  أنتحر طبعآ)

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
يارب فعلا قدرت افيد اى شخص باستكمالى هذا الموضوع 
بالنسبة للحسابات التى تدمرت فارى انك تاخد اجازة فوركسية من الان واجازة العيد وتنساه شوية
وبعد ما ترجع انصحك بمعرفة الاساسيات والتى من المفترض انك عرفتها 
ويوجد بالمنتدى عدة طرق جيدة وان كان افضل التحليل الفنى من دعم ومقاومة وترندات 
الموضوع محتاج منك معرفة اسباب خسارتك الحسابات السابقة 
هل كنت تلتزم بالطرق التى كنت تتبعها
هل كنت تتبع ادارة مالية سليمة 
عموما دى محتاجة مراجع لنفسك بعد الاجازة المطلوبة 
بالنسبة لفتح الحساب وبما انك من مصر فارى انك تمكلك على الاقل اوراق مصرية مثل البطاقة الشخصية ومكان سكن حتى وان كان باسم الوالد وبالتالى تقدر تفتح عن طريق المتداول حساب اسلامى كشخص مصرى يقيم بمصر وتستطيع بعدها تتابع حسابك من كندا كما تشاء 
ارجو ان اكون افدتك

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم   
بعض العملات أو ربما لاتكون عملات ممكن ذهب بترول وغيرها !!!!!!! 
أريد معرفتها وما هي هل هي عملات أم ................!!!  
xauusd
xagusd
npcomb  نقاطة كثيرة ومتتاليه ؟  
fdax
 dji    نقاطة كثيرة ومتتاليه ؟
sp500
طبعا هي غير موجودة بفكسول  وهل ممكن أنه ينزولنها أو أنه يبغالها رئس مال كبير حتى يتاح لك المضاربه فيه .. 
ولو سمحت ماهي العملات الحديثة التي تنزلت بشركة فوسول وكيف أنزلها  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   
> بعض العملات أو ربما لاتكون عملات ممكن ذهب بترول وغيرها !!!!!!! 
> أريد معرفتها وما هي هل هي عملات أم ................!!!  
> xauusd الذهب
>   xagus الفضة
> npcomb  نقاطة كثيرة ومتتاليه ؟  مؤشر الناسداك
> fdax  مؤشر برضه لعقود CFD 
>  dji    نقاطة كثيرة ومتتاليه ؟ الداوجونز 
> sp500  مؤشر S&P
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا كتبت لك الاسماء جنب المطلوب
وهى مؤشرات وليست عملات واعتقد انه فى شركات توفر التداول فى بعض هذه المؤشرات
بالنسبة للعملات فى افكسول فهى فى البرنامج موجودة ولا تنزلها بنفسك وتقدر تغير اى عملة من القائمة الموجودة بيمين الماوس واختيار العملة المرغوبة

----------


## eng.osama

> اهلا بك اخى اسامة  بالنسبة لنا مصر فالاغلبية يتعامل مع شركات مثل افكسول او غيرها والتحويل بيكون كاجراء بنكى من اى بنك به حسابك  بالنسبة للتحويلات القادمة من الخارج بكل تاكيد تمر على الاجهزة الرقابية مادامت فى حدود 5000 دولار وهذا طبيعى وحتىلو فى سين وجيم هل انت بتعمل شئ خطأ اكيد لا الفكرة كلها الرقابة لمنع غسيل الاموال

 العزيز سمير صيام وفقك الله في ما تفعل   المشكلة في السين والجيم ان تجارة الفوركس غير مسموح بها في مصر وتكاد تكون محظورة  فلما اتسئل الفلوس جاية منين ............. واقول جاية من تجارة الفوركس  يبقى انا بأزاول شيء ممنوع في مصر بس برة مصر ودا بيتهيألي يسبب نوع من المشاكل ؟  انا باسأل عشان اعرف قبل ما اعمل اي حاجة واكون مستعد لو حصل اي حاجة حتصرف إزاي ؟  وياترى طالما حضرتك من مصر لما جاتلك تحويلات بنكية من الخارج ... ايه اللي حصل معاك وحد سألك ولا لا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> العزيز سمير صيام وفقك الله في ما تفعل   المشكلة في السين والجيم ان تجارة الفوركس غير مسموح بها في مصر وتكاد تكون محظورة  فلما اتسئل الفلوس جاية منين ............. واقول جاية من تجارة الفوركس  يبقى انا بأزاول شيء ممنوع في مصر بس برة مصر ودا بيتهيألي يسبب نوع من المشاكل ؟  انا باسأل عشان اعرف قبل ما اعمل اي حاجة واكون مستعد لو حصل اي حاجة حتصرف إزاي ؟  وياترى طالما حضرتك من مصر لما جاتلك تحويلات بنكية من الخارج ... ايه اللي حصل معاك وحد سألك ولا لا؟

 ياغالى الفوركس ممنوع كشركات فى مصر وليس كتحويل اموال من الخارج 
بالعكس مادام بدخل عملة صعبة مافيش مشكلة 
وانا الحمد الله عملت سحب اكتر من 10 مرات ومافيش اى مشاكل

----------


## eng.osama

> ياغالى الفوركس ممنوع كشركات فى مصر وليس كتحويل اموال من الخارج   بالعكس مادام بدخل عملة صعبة مافيش مشكلة  وانا الحمد الله عملت سحب اكتر من 10 مرات ومافيش اى مشاكل

 الف شكر يا استاذ سمير ربنا يكرمك ويطيب خاطرك   ياريت بقى تقولنا نعمل ايه عشان نتعامل مع شركة زي فكسول يعني اروح بنوك ايه وياترى لازم بنوك اجنبة ولا الأهلي وغيره من البنوك المصرية تنفع  وافتح حساب عادي ولا حساب دولار واحولهم إزاي ؟ ولما احب اسحب اديهم اوردر إزاي انهم يحولولي الفلوس وكدة   معلش انا طولت عليك بس عايز افهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر يا استاذ سمير ربنا يكرمك ويطيب خاطرك   ياريت بقى تقولنا نعمل ايه عشاننتعامل مع شركة زي فكسول يعني اروح بنوك ايه وافتح حساب عادي ولا حساب دولار واحولهم إزاي ؟ ولما احب اسحب اديهم اوردر إزاي انهم يحولولي الفلوس وكدة   معلش انا طولت عليك بس عايز افهم

 بالنسبة للتحويل الى افكسول يكون عن طريق اى بنك انت لك حساب فيه فان لم يكن فاى بنك غير حكومى يكون افضل والاخوة بيشكروا فى سيتى بنك او العربى الافريقى واعتقد بيكون بالدولار 
بالنسبة للسحب من حسابك فى افكسول بيكون عن طريق نموذج مخصص لذلك وبياتى التحويل الى حسابك فى البنك فى مصر

----------


## أبومحمود

> اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
> يارب فعلا قدرت افيد اى شخص باستكمالى هذا الموضوع 
> بالنسبة للحسابات التى تدمرت فارى انك تاخد اجازة فوركسية من الان واجازة العيد وتنساه شوية
> وبعد ما ترجع انصحك بمعرفة الاساسيات والتى من المفترض انك عرفتها 
> ويوجد بالمنتدى عدة طرق جيدة وان كان افضل التحليل الفنى من دعم ومقاومة وترندات 
> الموضوع محتاج منك معرفة اسباب خسارتك الحسابات السابقة 
> هل كنت تلتزم بالطرق التى كنت تتبعها
> هل كنت تتبع ادارة مالية سليمة 
> عموما دى محتاجة مراجع لنفسك بعد الاجازة المطلوبة 
> ...

 أنا عايز أشارك بالأجابة بعد أذن الأستاذ سمير .. الأخ Avrage  تقريباً كان لازم تمر بالمرحلة دي  ( قبل الأنتحار  :Doh:  :Doh:  )  . حاقول لك اللي أنا مريت بيه . لما أصفر حساب أرجع للديمو  وبعدين أسخن وأودع فلوس مرة تانية بنية الأخذ بالثار وأكون أتسلحت بكذا فكرة  وبرضه يطير الرصيد  بس الفرق أن المرة الأولى طار في أسبوع  التانية خذ شهرين  .  المهم  تركز على نظام عمل واحد  وترمي كله وراء ظهرك  وزي ماقال حبيبنا وليد الحلو ليس كل مايلمع ذهباً . يعني لو حد قلك الأستراتيجية عاملة في اليوم سبعة الآف نقطة مالناش دعوة ماسيبش الكتكوت اللي في أيدي . وخلي بالك من الأخبار ماتنفعش معاها الأستراتيجيات العادية . ومافيش أستراتيجية برضه لكل الأوقات . ومافيش أستراتيجية ل برنانكي .   ومع الصبر  كله حيتعوض بمشيئة الله . إن شاء الله أكوت أفدتك .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا عايز أشارك بالأجابة بعد أذن الأستاذ سمير .. الأخ Avrage  تقريباً كان لازم تمر بالمرحلة دي  ( قبل الأنتحار  )  . حاقول لك اللي أنا مريت بيه . لما أصفر حساب أرجع للديمو  وبعدين أسخن وأودع فلوس مرة تانية بنية الأخذ بالثار وأكون أتسلحت بكذا فكرة  وبرضه يطير الرصيد  بس الفرق أن المرة الأولى طار في أسبوع  التانية خذ شهرين  .  المهم  تركز على نظام عمل واحد  وترمي كله وراء ظهرك  وزي ماقال حبيبنا وليد الحلو ليس كل مايلمع ذهباً . يعني لو حد قلك الأستراتيجية عاملة في اليوم سبعة الآف نقطة مالناش دعوة ماسيبش الكتكوت اللي في أيدي . وخلي بالك من الأخبار ماتنفعش معاها الأستراتيجيات العادية . ومافيش أستراتيجية برضه لكل الأوقات . ومافيش أستراتيجية ل برنانكي .   ومع الصبر  كله حيتعوض بمشيئة الله . إن شاء الله أكوت أفدتك .

 تسلم ايديك على النصيحة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ...  
 هل يوجد مؤشر يبين لي الجابات ( الفجوات ) عند مستويات الدعم & المقاومة على فريم 30 دقيقة فما دون ؟
  ، بمعنى متى ما وجد جاب ولو بنقطة واحدة فالمؤشر يشير لهذه الفجوة البسيطة.هل تدلني ( جزيت خيرا ) على من يساعدني ؟ وهل تعتقد الأخ / وضاح العطار لديه شيء من مثل ذلك أو قريب منه ؟  
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ...  
>  هل يوجد مؤشر يبين لي الجابات ( الفجوات ) عند مستويات الدعم & المقاومة على فريم 30 دقيقة فما دون ؟
>   ، بمعنى متى ما وجد جاب ولو بنقطة واحدة فالمؤشر يشير لهذه الفجوة البسيطة.هل تدلني ( جزيت خيرا ) على من يساعدني ؟ وهل تعتقد الأخ / وضاح العطار لديه شيء من مثل ذلك أو قريب منه ؟  
>  بوركت

 على حد علمى لايوجد مؤشر للجابات فاى مؤشر يعتمد على معادلات رياضية خاصة بفترة زمنية سواء مع اغلاقات او افتتاح الشموع او الهاى او اللو او متوسط الحركة
ولا اعتقد ده متوفر مع الجابات

----------


## عندي طموح

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عندي طموح   _السلام عليكم   
بعض العملات أو ربما لاتكون عملات ممكن ذهب بترول وغيرها !!!!!!! 
أريد معرفتها وما هي هل هي عملات أم ................!!!  
xauusd الذهب
xagus الفضة
npcomb نقاطة كثيرة ومتتاليه ؟ مؤشر الناسداك
fdax مؤشر برضه لعقود CFD 
dji نقاطة كثيرة ومتتاليه ؟ الداوجونز 
sp500 مؤشر S&P
طبعا هي غير موجودة بفكسول وهل ممكن أنه ينزولنها أو أنه يبغالها رئس مال كبير حتى يتاح لك المضاربه فيه ..
ولو سمحت ماهي العملات الحديثة التي تنزلت بشركة فوسول وكيف أنزلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_    _هذه المؤشرات التي أنت وضحتها بالون الأزرف موجودة في الميتاترايدر_    _هل يمكنني الأستفادة من هذه المؤشرات أتمنى منك التوضيح يأستاذ سمير_    _هذه المشرات لها علاقة بالعملات أم لا ؟ إذكان نعم فما علاقتها ؟_  _أسمع كثيرا مؤشر الداوجنز  وغيره_   _هل الذهب والفضة والبترول موجودة بفكسول ؟_  _يعني ياليت التوضيح منك بالتوضيح أكثر  فضلاً لأمراً_   _ويعطيك ألف عافية وجزاك الله خير_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _هذه المشرات لها علاقة بالعملات أم لا ؟ إذكان نعم فما علاقتها ؟_  _أسمع كثيرا مؤشر الداوجنز  وغيره_   _هل الذهب والفضة والبترول موجودة بفكسول ؟_  _يعني ياليت التوضيح منك بالتوضيح أكثر  فضلاً لأمراً_   _ويعطيك ألف عافية وجزاك الله خير_

 المؤشرات بتؤثر فى الاسهم اكتر من العملات لكن الداو جونز يؤثر على الدولار ين
بالنسبة للدهب والفضة متوفرين حاليا فى افكسول فرع استراليا ولسه البترول
وده فرع استراليا   CFD Markets | CFD Global Trading Opportunities

----------


## eng.osama

العزيز سمير صيام   قمت بعمل حساب ديمو في  فكسول واثناء تتبعي لحركة السوق عن طريق منصة فكسول والميتا تريدر وجدت اختلافاً في اسعار العملات ولا ادري سبب هذا الإختلاف    فهل سبب الإختلاف هو ان الحساب ديمو وفي الحساب الحقيقي لا يوجد هذا الفرق ام ماذا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> العزيز سمير صيام   قمت بعمل حساب ديمو في  فكسول واثناء تتبعي لحركة السوق عن طريق منصة فكسول والميتا تريدر وجدت اختلافاً في اسعار العملات ولا ادري سبب هذا الإختلاف    فهل سبب الإختلاف هو ان الحساب ديمو وفي الحساب الحقيقي لا يوجد هذا الفرق ام ماذا ؟

 فى العادة مسموح باختلاف فى الاسعار بحدود 3-5 نقاط فان زاد ذلك قد يكون تاخير من مزود الاسعار لاحد الشركتين وتكون خاصة وقت حركة قوية فى السوق

----------


## مـحـمـد

اخي الكريم سمير صيام .. لقد حولت حواله بنكيه على شركة سويسرية يوم الاربعاء الصباح 
والى الان لم يدخل المبلغ في حسابي وهو 2000 دولار امريكي  
هل قد يكون السبب ان الحوالات البنكية تأخذ اربعة ايام او اكثر ؟؟  
اشكرك اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم سمير صيام .. لقد حولت حواله بنكيه على شركة سويسرية يوم الاربعاء الصباح 
> والى الان لم يدخل المبلغ في حسابي وهو 2000 دولار امريكي  
> هل قد يكون السبب ان الحوالات البنكية تأخذ اربعة ايام او اكثر ؟؟  
> اشكرك اخي سمير

 الافضل اخى محمد الرجوع للبنك الذى حولت منه واسال كام ياخذ التحويل لانه فى العادة يومين على الاكثر
والافضل ان ترسل للشركة صورة من سويفت التحويل حتى يعرفوا انه التحويل منك

----------


## bMw

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني أبي أعرف السبريد:
مثلا في GBP/USD
السبريد خمس نقاط  
و أشتريته مثلا من 1.9980 و أغلقت الصفقة عند سعر 1.9990 أكون بهذه الحالة ربحان خمس نقاط.سؤالي هل الوسيط يأخذ هذه الخمس نقاط بحكم إنها سبريد و لا  لا ؟

----------


## average

> أنا عايز أشارك بالأجابة بعد أذن الأستاذ سمير .. الأخ Avrage  تقريباً كان لازم تمر بالمرحلة دي ( قبل الأنتحار  ) . حاقول لك اللي أنا مريت بيه . .

 الاخ شارت يومي,, 
 انا كل ماروح في اي موضوع في المنتدي أجدك هناك، لكن  ما توقعت ابدأ انك بتقرأ مشاكل المبتدئين ، الظاهر ان في مسابقات في عمل الخير كمان  مش بس في ابطال التحليل ،،، و المسابقات ده جوائزها غير محددة عشان ربنا هو الي بيجازى عليها؛؛؛ شرفني مرورك و  شاكر علي النصيحة،،، أتت لفت نظرئ ى لحاجة خطيرة جدا،،، اني  بترك أي استراتيجة أو توصية مع  اول او تانى مرة خسارة واروح علي غيرها ... يعنى باخد  الخسائر الي عند كل واحد و أمشي !!!! :Drive1:  
طب  أنا عايز اخد اائك في حاجة ،مش عارف إن كانت صح و لا غلط،،، أنا شايف ان كل الاستراتيجيات زي بعضها، بس واحد بيستخدم تقاطع انديكاتورز  وواحد بيسخدم أشكال بتتكون علي الرسم وواحد بيستخدم اشكال شموع، وكلوا في الأخر بيدي نفس الحاجة،،،و لا غلط،،، ???

----------


## The Crown

السلام عليكم... لدى مشكلة فى الاكاونت هيستورى للميتا يختفى عند قفل البرنامج هل من حل؟
وشكرا اخى الاستاذ سمير

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخى على هذه المتابعه مع كل من يحاتج الى المشوره والفايده بارك الله فيك
ما رايك فى النظريه الكلاسيكيه والكينزيه وباقى ال11 نظريه فى تحديد معدل النمو وذالك بالنسبه للتحليل الاساسى هل هذه لسه بدرى عليه ان اشغل تفكيرى ام انا ماشى فى الطريق الذى قد يسبب لى التشويش والاحباط ولا يوجد داعى للتقدم والتعمق هذا الان الكلام ده من هذه المقاله التى وجدتها فى احد المنتديات رجاء الاطلاع عليها عسى ان تكون مفيده وبالتالى مفيده لى شكرا 
المقاله هى  منذ عده سنوات بدات المتاجره في الفوركس وكنت كاي مبتديء اقرا نصائح الخبراء ومدعي الخبره ايضا 
يقولولي روح يمين اقول حاضر استاذي
يقولو روح يسار اقول حاضر استاذي
واحد يقول كل شيء يخضع للمنطق امشي بالتحليل الاساسي اقول حاضر
يقولون اتقن التحليل الفني انتا مضارب مبتديء اقول حاضر استاذي
دوامه استمرت لفتره طويله حتي بدات معالم الرؤيه تتضح رويدا رويدا
قالو لولا المضاربه لما تجاوز سعر برميل البترول 30 او 40 دولار
من هنا كانت البدايه
كل اقتصاد يتكون من مجموعه من العوامل مدخلات ومخرجات ويتحدد علي اساسها ما يسمي بالسياسات النقديه وهي كثيره
كل تغير في احد العوامل يستلزم تغير في باقي العوامل واهمها السياسات النقديه حتي نصل لحاله الاتزان وهي الهدف المرجو في كل دوله من الناحيه الاقتصاديه
وتوجد نظريات للوصول الي حاله الاتزان او بمعني اصح قياسها بمعادلات رقميه(وليس التعليق علي خبر كانك تعلق علي مباراه كره قدم)
واولها النظريه الكلاسيكيه والنظريه الكينزيه وغيرهم
وكل نظريه لها عيوبها ومزاياها
واحيانا تكمل كل نظريه الاخري من وجهه نظري الشخصيه (واخوكم اضعف واحد في التحليل الاساسي)
المهم وصلنا لحاله الاتزان وبناء عليه اصبحت عمله ما في حاله وهن شديد نتيجه لزياده التضخم او تعمد خفض سعر الفائده........الخ
المفترض من وجهه نظر المحللين الاساسيين ان العمله سوف تنخفض الي سعر ما يحددونه وفقا لدالاتهم الرياضيه وهي كثيره
هنا ياتي دور المضاربين فيدفعون بسعر تلك العمله الي ماهو دون ذلك فيما يحلو للبعض ان يسميه التحرك بالقصور الذاتي
الموضوع عرض وطلب
ناس عماله تبيع في عمله ما فينخفض سعرها اكثر فاكثر
طيب الحركه بالقصور الذاتي بتاع كل عمله بيتحدد علي اساس ايه؟
بيتحدد علي اسس كثيره منها علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر اعتماد تلك العمله كاحتياطي في عدد من دول العالم
حجم اقتصاد تلك الدوله 
كميه المضاربه علي تلك العمله
وهنا ظهر ما يسمي بالوزن النسبي لكل عمله وهو عنصر اساسي في حساب ما يسمي باندكس كل عمله
بطريقه اخري
الباوند حركته اسرع من اليورو امام الدولار علي سبيل المثال اذن قصوره الذاتي امام الاحداث الاقتصاديه كبيره
واكبر منها لدي اليورو
طيب علشان نحلل اساسي ويكون تحليلنا مظبوط لازم الموضوع يبقي محسوب حسابا رياضيا علي اساس نظريات الاقتصاد الكلي مثل النظريه الكلاسيكيه والكينزيه او غيرهم كما سبق
طيب لزومها ايه الدوشه دي؟
اقول مش كل زياده في سعر الفائده يعقبها زياده في سعر العمله واذكر تايبان حينما قال انو الفاياده رشوه ولكنها يجب ان تكون رشوه كافيه حتي نقبلها كمضاربين
يعني انا راجل شايل فلوسي في البنك وباخد نسبه فايده 2 في الميه بينما قيمه العمله الشرائيه هبطت 5 في الميه نتيجه للتضخم
وتاتي الحكومه تقولي انا هخلي سعر الفايده 3 في الميه علشان تشجع علي الاحتفاظ بتلك العمله
طبعا لو احتفت بها ابقي راجل اهبل خصوصا لو كنت صاحب شركه وليه مشاريع تتاثر مدخلاتها ومخرجاتها بالاحداث في تلك البلاد يعني لازم الموضوع يبقي محسوب حسابا رياضيا علشان اعرف ايه اللي بيحصل فعلا
وهذا علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر
طيب النقطه الثانيه قيمه كل مدخل ايه؟
يعني بعض الاخبار قد تكون مؤثره في اقتصاد دوله اكثر منها في الاخري
وهذا يسلتزم ان تعرف المعالم الرئيسيه في اقتصاد كل دوله سواء كانت دوله زراعيه او اقتصاديهاو حجم ذلك النشاط في اقتصاد تلك الدوله
ثم تصل هنا لرسم دالات التفاضل لتصل الي اتزان اقتصاد تلك الدوله ومن ثم تحدد علي اساسها اتجاه العمله علي المدي الطويل بعد معرفتك بالسياسه النقديه المتبعه في الحاله الاقتصاديه التي وصلت لها
واخيرا ياتي تحليل سلوك المضاربين بالتحليل الفني 
واذكر بالخير الدكتوره عنايات النجار اكبر محلل اساسي في مصر في احدي محاضراتها عن المضاربه وهي تقول قبل المضاربه علي اي سلعه يجب عليك ان تجيب علي ثلاث اسئله
waht?
why?
when?
ماذا ولماذا ومتي؟
ماذا ولماذا دول تعرفهم بالتحليل الاساسي
متي دي تعرفها بالتحليل الفني
واتمني ان اجد احد خبرائنا في التحليل الاساسي يعطينا ولو درس كل اسبوع بهذه الطريقه لاني كما اسلفت ضعيف جدا في التحليل الاساسي 
والا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم... لدى مشكلة فى الاكاونت هيستورى للميتا يختفى عند قفل البرنامج هل من حل؟
> وشكرا اخى الاستاذ سمير

 يحب ان يكون الجهاز متصلا بالنت للاطلاع على الاكونت هستوري  
اذا استمرت المشكلة حدث البرنامج او انزل نسخة جديدة    :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> واتمني ان اجد احد خبرائنا في التحليل الاساسي يعطينا ولو درس كل اسبوع بهذه الطريقه لاني كما اسلفت ضعيف جدا في التحليل الاساسي 
> والا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
انا لست خبيرا ولكن ادلك على هذا الموضوع لعلك تستفيد منه   *###{ سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية } اول كتاب عربي للتحليل الاساسي ###* 
بالتوفيق    :Good:

----------


## عمركو

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا : كل عام و انتم بخير  
ثانيا : سؤالي للخبراء عندما يغلق السوق في نهايه الاسبوع هل يفتتح السوق في بدايه الاسبوع بنفس الاسعار التي اغلق عندها ام يفتتح باسعار جديدة .  و دمتم

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم
اسف على الازعاج ولكن لدى سؤال بسيط 
كيف يتم فلتره القمم والقيعان

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ شارت يومي,, 
>  انا كل ماروح في اي موضوع في المنتدي أجدك هناك، لكن  ما توقعت ابدأ انك بتقرأ مشاكل المبتدئين ، الظاهر ان في مسابقات في عمل الخير كمان  مش بس في ابطال التحليل ،،، و المسابقات ده جوائزها غير محددة عشان ربنا هو الي بيجازى عليها؛؛؛ شرفني مرورك و  شاكر علي النصيحة،،، أتت لفت نظرئ ى لحاجة خطيرة جدا،،، اني  بترك أي استراتيجة أو توصية مع  اول او تانى مرة خسارة واروح علي غيرها ... يعنى باخد  الخسائر الي عند كل واحد و أمشي !!!! 
> طب  أنا عايز اخد اائك في حاجة ،مش عارف إن كانت صح و لا غلط،،، أنا شايف ان كل الاستراتيجيات زي بعضها، بس واحد بيستخدم تقاطع انديكاتورز  وواحد بيسخدم أشكال بتتكون علي الرسم وواحد بيستخدم اشكال شموع، وكلوا في الأخر بيدي نفس الحاجة،،،و لا غلط،،، ???

 المهم الالتزام وتقبل الخسارة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخواني أبي أعرف السبريد:
> مثلا في GBP/USD
> السبريد خمس نقاط  
> و أشتريته مثلا من 1.9980 و أغلقت الصفقة عند سعر 1.9990 أكون بهذه الحالة ربحان خمس نقاط.سؤالي هل الوسيط يأخذ هذه الخمس نقاط بحكم إنها سبريد و لا  لا ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم الوسيط هو الذى ياخذهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> اولا : كل عام و انتم بخير  
> ثانيا : سؤالي للخبراء عندما يغلق السوق في نهايه الاسبوع هل يفتتح السوق في بدايه الاسبوع بنفس الاسعار التي اغلق عندها ام يفتتح باسعار جديدة .  و دمتم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فى العادة الافتتاح على نفس الاسعار لكن ان حدث اى اخبار او اجتماعات او تصريحات او قرارت خلال العطلة فيفتح السوق على جاب

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اسف على الازعاج ولكن لدى سؤال بسيط 
> كيف يتم فلتره القمم والقيعان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انت لا تاخذ القمم والقيعان لوحدها فمعها الترندات والانماط والفايوناتشى فيعتبروا فلترة له

----------


## The Crown

مشكور اخى عبد الكريم على الرد..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكرك اخى على هذه المتابعه مع كل من يحاتج الى المشوره والفايده بارك الله فيك
> ما رايك فى النظريه الكلاسيكيه والكينزيه وباقى ال11 نظريه فى تحديد معدل النمو وذالك بالنسبه للتحليل الاساسى هل هذه لسه بدرى عليه ان اشغل تفكيرى ام انا ماشى فى الطريق الذى قد يسبب لى التشويش والاحباط ولا يوجد داعى للتقدم والتعمق هذا الان الكلام ده من هذه المقاله التى وجدتها فى احد المنتديات رجاء الاطلاع عليها عسى ان تكون مفيده وبالتالى مفيده لى شكرا 
> المقاله هى  منذ عده سنوات بدات المتاجره في الفوركس وكنت كاي مبتديء اقرا نصائح الخبراء ومدعي الخبره ايضا 
> يقولولي روح يمين اقول حاضر استاذي
> يقولو روح يسار اقول حاضر استاذي
> واحد يقول كل شيء يخضع للمنطق امشي بالتحليل الاساسي اقول حاضر
> يقولون اتقن التحليل الفني انتا مضارب مبتديء اقول حاضر استاذي
> دوامه استمرت لفتره طويله حتي بدات معالم الرؤيه تتضح رويدا رويدا
> ...

  

> يحب ان يكون الجهاز متصلا بالنت للاطلاع على الاكونت هستوري  
> اذا استمرت المشكلة حدث البرنامج او انزل نسخة جديدة

 بارك الله فى اخونا عبد الكريم

----------


## aliessa700

استاذنا العزيز سمير 
لي سؤال واتمنى منكم الاجابة 
أنا اشتريت يوم الجمعه باوند - دولار 
وعملت وقف الخسارة 1.4600 واليوم الباوند نزل الى 1.4598 مع العلم ان السوق مغلق
هل أمر وقف الخسارة يكون قد تفعل عند الوصول له أم الصفقة والوقف تبقى مجمدة لحين افتتاح السوق
ويتم الأخذ بسعر عند الافتتاح  
اتمنى ردكم  
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا العزيز سمير 
> لي سؤال واتمنى منكم الاجابة 
> أنا اشتريت يوم الجمعه باوند - دولار 
> وعملت وقف الخسارة 1.4600 واليوم الباوند نزل الى 1.4598 مع العلم ان السوق مغلق
> هل أمر وقف الخسارة يكون قد تفعل عند الوصول له أم الصفقة والوقف تبقى مجمدة لحين افتتاح السوق
> ويتم الأخذ بسعر عند الافتتاح  
> اتمنى ردكم  
> وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

 الوقف لا يتفعل اثناء الاغلاق لكن الانتظار حتى الافتتاح فان كان اسفل منه فيتفعل وان كلان اعلاه لا يتفعل

----------


## عمركو

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  فى العادة الافتتاح على نفس الاسعار لكن ان حدث اى اخبار او اجتماعات او تصريحات او قرارت خلال العطلة فيفتح السوق على جاب

  اشكر مرورك اخ سمير و شكرا على الرد و كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## EZZAT2004

أخي الأستاذ أحمد حنفي
تحية طيبة
أشكرك على المجهود الكبير الذي تقوم به لأجلنا جميعا
وأود ان أسألك عن كيفية وضع المؤشرات التي يرفقها الأخوة في الرسم البياني أو البرنامج
لأستطيع استخدامهامع العلم اني كنت اتعامل مع ماركت سكوب من FXCMوغيرته للتعامل مع ميتا تريد 4 والذي لم استطع التعامل معه بتاتا
فهل تفضلت ومشكورا بشرح كيفية وضع هذه المؤشرات؟وكيفية وضع التمبلت؟
وهي مؤشر الهارمونيك (مؤشرات كشف الأشكال)  ZIPPED  كما وضعها الزميل ناشئ الفوركس
والمؤشرات الخاص باستراتيجية الفرما  ZIPPED1
 والتمبلت  ZIPPED2 كما وضعها الأستاذ ALNAGAF 
أرجو ان لا أكون قد أطلت عليك 
ولك منى كل الود والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الأستاذ أحمد حنفي
> تحية طيبة
> أشكرك على المجهود الكبير الذي تقوم به لأجلنا جميعا
> وأود ان أسألك عن كيفية وضع المؤشرات التي يرفقها الأخوة في الرسم البياني أو البرنامج
> لأستطيع استخدامهامع العلم اني كنت اتعامل مع ماركت سكوب من FXCMوغيرته للتعامل مع ميتا تريد 4 والذي لم استطع التعامل معه بتاتا
> فهل تفضلت ومشكورا بشرح كيفية وضع هذه المؤشرات؟وكيفية وضع التمبلت؟
> وهي مؤشر الهارمونيك (مؤشرات كشف الأشكال)  ZIPPED  كما وضعها الزميل ناشئ الفوركس
> والمؤشرات الخاص باستراتيجية الفرما  ZIPPED1
>  والتمبلت  ZIPPED2 كما وضعها الأستاذ ALNAGAF 
> ...

 اهلا استاذ عزت 
بالنسبة للتمبلت يتم وضعه فى هذا المسار
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates 
المؤشرات على هذا الرابط
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
الاكسبيرتات على هذا الرابط
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts 
مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج ان كان غير ال تريد
وبعد وضع المؤشرات يتم اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج

----------


## bahaaelden

عيد مبارك باذن اللة 
وحبيت اسال الاستتاذ سمير 
1- كيفية فتح موضوع خاص بى للبداء فى مسابقة الشهر القادم 
2- ماهو المطلوب للاشتراك 
وكل سنة وانتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> عيد مبارك باذن اللة 
> وحبيت اسال الاستتاذ سمير 
> 1- كيفية فتح موضوع خاص بى للبداء فى مسابقة الشهر القادم 
> 2- ماهو المطلوب للاشتراك 
> وكل سنة وانتم بخير

 عيد سعيد ياغالى
بالنسبة للمسابقة ان شاء الله يكون من يناير القادم ويمكنك مراجعة الشروط فى موضوع الاعلان
وان شاء الله فى حالة الفوز بالمرحلة الاولى يمكنك الانتقال للمرحلة التانية وفتح موضوع خاص بك 
تقبل ودى

----------


## عمركو

السلام عليكم استاذنا الكريم متى يفتتح التداول اليوم بتوقيت مكه و دمتم

----------


## bahaaelden

شكرا يا استاذ سمير على الرد وعيد سعيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذنا الكريم متى يفتتح التداول اليوم بتوقيت مكه و دمتم

 بعد دقائق ان شاء الله

----------


## amrsawe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد، ما هى افضل الطرق لرسم الخطوط المعبرة عن موجات اليوت ؟ وهل من الممكن الاستفادة من الرسم البيانى  الخطى فى هذا الصدد ؟ ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد، ما هى افضل الطرق لرسم الخطوط المعبرة عن موجات اليوت ؟ وهل من الممكن الاستفادة من الرسم البيانى  الخطى فى هذا الصدد ؟ ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للايليوت فهى فهم اكتر منها مؤشر ويكون الرسم يدوى وليس بمؤشر
بالنسبة للرسم الخطى فهو بيكون مساعد وفى الايليوت بند توضيحى بذلك 
لذلك انصحك المتابعة فى موضوع ورشة ايليوت فهناك ستجد الاجابة عن اغلب اسئلتك عن ايليوت

----------


## cvv5

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير
سؤال الى الاخ سمير صيام
هناك الكثير من برامج التحليل الفني مثل الميتا تريد  وغيرها وفي بعض البرامج اختلاف في الشموع خصوصا بالفريمات الكبيرة وايضا الوقت 
سؤالي على اي برنامج اعتمد خصوصا بالشموع اريد اسم افضل واصدق برنامج مع رابط البرنامج

----------


## drkarim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سؤال بسيط عالماشى ما هو ادنى مبلغ لفتح حساب مايكرو فى شركة فوكسول؟؟ ودمتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سؤال بسيط عالماشى ما هو ادنى مبلغ لفتح حساب مايكرو فى شركة فوكسول؟؟ ودمتم

 250 دولار يا كريم  
وكل عام وانت بخير   :Ongue:

----------


## drkarim

معلش السؤال موجة للاستاذ سمير 
ايه هى الادوات_التحليل الفنى_ اللى لازم اكون متمكن منها علشان اقدر افتح حساب حقيقى؟؟؟ 
يعنى مثلا دعوم ومقاومات وترندات ونماذج و.......و......و......  ودمتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> معلش السؤال موجة للاستاذ سمير 
> ايه هى الادوات_التحليل الفنى_ اللى لازم اكون متمكن منها علشان اقدر افتح حساب حقيقى؟؟؟ 
> يعنى مثلا دعوم ومقاومات وترندات ونماذج و.......و......و......  ودمتم

 أحسنت أختيار السؤال كما أحسنت أختيار الاستاذ  :Ongue:  
بصراحة أحسن واحد يجيبك هو الاستاذ سمير  :Good:  
وفي انتظار اجابة الاستاذ سمير  
بس على الله ما يثقلش في الشواء النهارده  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش السؤال موجة للاستاذ سمير 
> ايه هى الادوات_التحليل الفنى_ اللى لازم اكون متمكن منها علشان اقدر افتح حساب حقيقى؟؟؟ 
> يعنى مثلا دعوم ومقاومات وترندات ونماذج و.......و......و......  ودمتم

  

> أحسنت أختيار السؤال كما أحسنت أختيار الاستاذ  
> بصراحة أحسن واحد يجيبك هو الاستاذ سمير  
> وفي انتظار اجابة الاستاذ سمير  
> بس على الله ما يثقلش في الشواء النهارده

 كل عام وانتم بخير
انا بصراحة اللى ثقل معياا النوم مش الشواء  :Big Grin: 
انا منمتش من امبارح لغاية الساعة 2 الظهر فلاقيتى ترندى اصبح هابط جدا وحاد فاضطريت انى انام  :Yikes3:    بصراحة اجابة سؤالك فى السؤال نفسه 
دعم ومقاومة ( قمم وقيعان)
نسب فايبوناتشى
ترندات
انماط وياسلام لو معاك ايليوت

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> وكل عام وانتم بخير
> سؤال الى الاخ سمير صيام
> هناك الكثير من برامج التحليل الفني مثل الميتا تريد  وغيرها وفي بعض البرامج اختلاف في الشموع خصوصا بالفريمات الكبيرة وايضا الوقت 
> سؤالي على اي برنامج اعتمد خصوصا بالشموع اريد اسم افضل واصدق برنامج مع رابط البرنامج

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك فى المتداول العربى 
وكل عام وانت بخير
موضوع الشموع فعلا بيلخبط البعض لكن المقياش هو اغلاق الشركات الامريكية وهو الساعة 5 بتوقيت امريكا الشرقى = 12 بتوقيت مصر = 1 بتوقيت مصر
وافضل البرامج لذلك هو ال تريد وهذا رابطه  AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

----------


## drkarim

> كل عام وانتم بخير
> انا بصراحة اللى ثقل معياا النوم مش الشواء 
> انا منمتش من امبارح لغاية الساعة 2 الظهر فلاقيتى ترندى اصبح هابط جدا وحاد فاضطريت انى انام    بصراحة اجابة سؤالك فى السؤال نفسه 
> دعم ومقاومة ( قمم وقيعان)
> نسب فايبوناتشى
> ترندات
> انماط وياسلام لو معاك ايليوت

 يعنى لو اتقنت الخمس حاجات دول حق الاتقان واشتغلت بيها على الديمو وظبطت معايااقدر بعدها اشتغل حقيقى؟همسة :ما أطال النوم عمرا   وما قصر فى الاعمار طول السهر
كنا بنقولها لبعض ايام ثانوى هههههه

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعنى لو اتقنت الخمس حاجات دول حق الاتقان واشتغلت بيها على الديمو وظبطت معايااقدر بعدها اشتغل حقيقى؟همسة :ما أطال النوم عمرا   وما قصر فى الاعمار طول السهر
> كنا بنقولها لبعض ايام ثانوى هههههه

 ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق12

شباب اريد استراتيجية او خطة للمتاجرة ب 100 دولار بدون مخاطرة طبعا 
يعني اريد ابسط شيء للمتاجرة والربح كيفما كان الربح ولو قليل جدا 
لدي برنامج الميتاتردير

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب اريد استراتيجية او خطة للمتاجرة ب 100 دولار بدون مخاطرة طبعا 
> يعني اريد ابسط شيء للمتاجرة والربح كيفما كان الربح ولو قليل جدا 
> لدي برنامج الميتاتردير

 والله موضوع الاستراتيجية تختلف من شخص اخر 
عموما جرب عدد من الطرق لفترة من الوقت والتى ترتاح معاها كمل الطريق بها
لكن او نصحتك بطريقة اراها جيدة قد لا تتاقلم انت معها وقد تخسر بسببها 
بالنسبة الى 100 دولار للعمل بها بدون مخاطرة واقلها 1% يعنى دولار ولو ميكرو سيكون 10 نقط فقط استوب وهذا صعب جدا

----------


## توفيق12

ولكن كيف يمكن الاشتغال بدولار واحد فقط
يعني لا توجد صفقة بدولار باعتقادي 
وكم سيكون سعر النقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن كيف يمكن الاشتغال بدولار واحد فقط
> يعني لا توجد صفقة بدولار باعتقادي 
> وكم سيكون سعر النقطة

 المقصود ان المخاطرة = دولار يعنى استوبك = دولار = 10 نقط ميكرو

----------


## mostafa_anwr

السلام عليكم اريد تعلم حساب المتوسط المتحرك؟؟؟وما الفرق بين ان اضبط المؤشرات على سعلر الفتح او الاغلاق؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اريد تعلم حساب المتوسط المتحرك؟؟؟وما الفرق بين ان اضبط المؤشرات على سعلر الفتح او الاغلاق؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل 
الشرح فى هذه المشاركة    https://forum.arabictrader.com/643741-40-post.html

----------


## EZZAT2004

> اهلا استاذ عزت   بالنسبة للتمبلت يتم وضعه فى هذا المسار C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates  المؤشرات على هذا الرابط C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators  الاكسبيرتات على هذا الرابط C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

 شكرا اساتذ سمير 
ولكنني لم اجد في
C:\Program Files\Candleworks\FXTS2
اي مما قلت يا سيدي الفاضل
وهذ ما سيجعني اعمل بدون هذه المميزات والاسترتيجيات
و لك مني كل الود

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اساتذ سمير 
> ولكنني لم اجد في
> C:\Program Files\Candleworks\FXTS2
> اي مما قلت يا سيدي الفاضل
> وهذ ما سيجعني اعمل بدون هذه المميزات والاسترتيجيات
> و لك مني كل الود

 انت قلتلى انك غيرت للميتاتريدر ولذلك الاجابة كانت على هذا الاساس
لكن برنامج افكس لايقبل اى مؤشرات او اكسبيرتات خارجية

----------


## توفيق12

> المقصود ان المخاطرة = دولار يعنى استوبك = دولار = 10 نقط ميكرو

  
الصراحة لم افهم جيدا 
اعذرني

----------


## سمير صيام

> الصراحة لم افهم جيدا 
> اعذرني

 المخاطرة هى الاستوب لكل صفقة

----------


## HamsAlayl

هل تغيير الرافعة يؤثر على المراكز المفتوحة للحساب وكيف يتم احتساب الربح او الخسارة بزيادة الرافعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تغيير الرافعة يؤثر على المراكز المفتوحة للحساب وكيف يتم احتساب الربح او الخسارة بزيادة الرافعة

 نعم يؤثر على المارجن المتاح ويقلل المارجن المحجوز وبالتالى يبعد عنك المارجن شوية

----------


## HamsAlayl

> نعم يؤثر على المارجن المتاح ويقلل المارجن المحجوز وبالتالى يبعد عنك المارجن شوية

 يعني بكذا تأثيرها ايجابي ام سلبي على قيمة الرصيد
وكيف ذلك ... هل يمكن التوضيح بمثال لو تسمح
لأني جديد في عالم الفوركس  :016:  
ثم أن الأرباح هل يتم مضاعفتها في حالة وضع رافعة اكثر والا كيف  
انا حاط العقد حجمه 1000 وكل نقطة بــ 10 سنت لما كان الرافعة 1:100
ولما غيرتها للرافعة 1:400 بنفس الحجم لم يتغير الربح ؟؟  :Emoticon1:  كيف ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف ذلك ... هل يمكن التوضيح بمثال لو تسمح
> لأني جديد في عالم الفوركس  
> ثم أن الأرباح هل يتم مضاعفتها في حالة وضع رافعة اكثر والا كيف  
> انا حاط العقد حجمه 1000 وكل نقطة بــ 10 سنت لما كان الرافعة 1:100
> ولما غيرتها للرافعة 1:400 بنفس الحجم لم يتغير الربح ؟؟  كيف ذلك

 لا تاثير للرافعة على الارباح لانها مرتبطة فقط بالمارجن وليس النقاط
يعنى مثلا حساب ميتى به 1000 دولار ورافعة 1:100  اذن المارجن = 100 دولار
والمارجن المتاح = 1000 - 100 = 900 دولار
لو غيرت الرافعة الى 1:200 اصبح المارجن المحجوز هو 50 بدل 100 وبالتالى المارجن المتاح اصبح 950

----------


## توفيق12

اريد شرحا للرافعة المالية ودورها

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد شرحا للرافعة المالية ودورها

 الرافعة المالية مرتبطة بالمارجن وحجم العقد
يعنى لو حسابك مينى بيكون حجم العقد 10000 دولار
حساب المارجن على اساس رافعة 1:100 = 10000 (اللى هو حجم العقد) / 100 (الرافعة) = 100 دولار
حساب المارجن على اساس رافعة 1:200 = 10000 (اللى هو حجم العقد) / 200 (الرافعة) = 50 دولار
حساب المارجن على اساس رافعة 1:400 = 10000 (اللى هو حجم العقد) / 400 (الرافعة) = 25 دولار

----------


## HamsAlayl

> لا تاثير للرافعة على الارباح لانها مرتبطة فقط بالمارجن وليس النقاط  يعنى مثلا حساب ميتى به 1000 دولار ورافعة 1:100 اذن المارجن = 100 دولار والمارجن المتاح = 1000 - 100 = 900 دولار لو غيرت الرافعة الى 1:200 اصبح المارجن المحجوز هو 50 بدل 100 وبالتالى المارجن المتاح اصبح 950

   

> الرافعة المالية مرتبطة بالمارجن وحجم العقد  يعنى لو حسابك مينى بيكون حجم العقد 10000 دولار حساب المارجن على اساس رافعة 1:100 = 10000 (اللى هو حجم العقد) / 100 (الرافعة) = 100 دولار حساب المارجن على اساس رافعة 1:200 = 10000 (اللى هو حجم العقد) / 200 (الرافعة) = 50 دولار حساب المارجن على اساس رافعة 1:400 = 10000 (اللى هو حجم العقد) / 400 (الرافعة) = 25 دولار

 تسلم يا مشرفنا .. شكرا جزيلا على الشرح 
طيب ألا ترى أن الرافعة 1:400 افضل أم أن فيها مخاطرة أكثر والا كيف ؟؟ 
انا لما استخدمت 1:400 بدلا من 1:100 حسيت أن حركة الأسعار صارت أبطأ من قبل  :Ohmy:  فهل لها دور في ذلك ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> تسلم يا مشرفنا .. شكرا جزيلا على الشرح 
> طيب ألا ترى أن الرافعة 1:400 افضل أم أن فيها مخاطرة أكثر والا كيف ؟؟ 
> انا لما استخدمت 1:400 بدلا من 1:100 حسيت أن حركة الأسعار صارت أبطأ من قبل  فهل لها دور في ذلك ؟؟

 لو سمح مشرفنا اشارك  :Asvc:  
لادخل للرافعة في حركة السعر .... الفرق الوحيد بين 100 و 400 :  
في قيمة الهامش المحجوز ......  وغير كذا مافيش  :Ongue:  
عموما : الخبراء ينصحون برافعة 100 ولا ينصحون برافعة 400  
لانها وبالرغم من مميزاتها في حجز هامش أقل , الا انها  تعلم  
المجازفة الزائدة عن اللزوم , و التي قد تضر بالحساب أحيانا 
تحياتي

----------


## فارس النيلين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا...
عندي استفسار عن ال COT او ال commitment of traders لعقود الاوبشن و الخيارات ...وجدت موقع يزودني بالاحصائيات و لكن طريقة ترجمتها و الاستفادة منها على ارض الواقع صعبة شوي..لو دليتوني على موضوع في المنتدى او اي موقع يشرح ترجمة هذه البيانات اكون شاكر لكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم يا مشرفنا .. شكرا جزيلا على الشرح 
> طيب ألا ترى أن الرافعة 1:400 افضل أم أن فيها مخاطرة أكثر والا كيف ؟؟ 
> انا لما استخدمت 1:400 بدلا من 1:100 حسيت أن حركة الأسعار صارت أبطأ من قبل  فهل لها دور في ذلك ؟؟

  

> لو سمح مشرفنا اشارك  
> لادخل للرافعة في حركة السعر .... الفرق الوحيد بين 100 و 400 :  
> في قيمة الهامش المحجوز ......  وغير كذا مافيش  
> عموما : الخبراء ينصحون برافعة 100 ولا ينصحون برافعة 400  
> لانها وبالرغم من مميزاتها في حجز هامش أقل , الا انها  تعلم  
> المجازفة الزائدة عن اللزوم , و التي قد تضر بالحساب أحيانا 
> تحياتي

 اخونا عبد الكريم جزاه الله خير
بس حبيت اضيف نقطة مهمة بالنسبة للرافعة 1:400 وهى انها مخاطرتها اكبر بمعنى
لو انت بتلتزم ب 10% كمارجن محجوز وكانت الرافعة 1:400 ستجعلك تدخل عقود اكتر وبالتالى مخاطرتك ستكون اكبر 
والافضل بالنسبة لادارة المال والمخاطر اننا ندخل ايهما اقل
بمعنى انه لو ادارة المال سمحت لى بدخول 4 عقود وادارة المخاطر سمحت لى ب 3 عقود 
ادخل 3 فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا...
> عندي استفسار عن ال COT او ال commitment of traders لعقود الاوبشن و الخيارات ...وجدت موقع يزودني بالاحصائيات و لكن طريقة ترجمتها و الاستفادة منها على ارض الواقع صعبة شوي..لو دليتوني على موضوع في المنتدى او اي موقع يشرح ترجمة هذه البيانات اكون شاكر لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
والله انا قريت وكذا اخ اتكلموا عنها وعن اهميتها وتقريبا اللى فاهمه من الموضوع انها تفيد اصحاب السوينجات وليس المضارب اليومى العادى 
هحاول اشوف لك موضوع كان عنها

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> والله انا قريت وكذا اخ اتكلموا عنها وعن اهميتها وتقريبا اللى فاهمه من الموضوع انها تفيد اصحاب السوينجات وليس المضارب اليومى العادى 
> هحاول اشوف لك موضوع كان عنها

 
ممكن هذه المواضيع تجد فيها شيء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12524.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30699.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن هذه المواضيع تجد فيها شيء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12524.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30699.html

  تسلم ايديك ياغالى

----------


## drkarim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد من حضراتكم كيفية حساب البايفوت اليومى والاسبوعى والشهرى؟
ولو فيه مؤشر للتلاتة اكون شاكر جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اريد من حضراتكم كيفية حساب البايفوت اليومى والاسبوعى والشهرى؟
> ولو فيه مؤشر للتلاتة اكون شاكر جدا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الحساب بيتم بجمع الهاى واللو والاغلاق والقسمة على 3 
بالنسبة للمؤشر فهو متوفر لاخونا وضاح انتظرنى حتى ارجع البيت اضعه لك ان شاء الله

----------


## عمركو

استاذنا سمير كل عام و انت بخير 
حاولت ان اضع مؤشر المومينتيوم على الشارت فلم اجده موجود في البرنامج مع العلم اني استعمل البرنامج الخاص بشركه فكس سم لو سمحت تدلني كيف افتحه على الشارت لانني اتعلم استراجيه الترند المكسور ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا سمير كل عام و انت بخير 
> حاولت ان اضع مؤشر المومينتيوم على الشارت فلم اجده موجود في البرنامج مع العلم اني استعمل البرنامج الخاص بشركه فكس سم لو سمحت تدلني كيف افتحه على الشارت لانني اتعلم استراجيه الترند المكسور ولك جزيل الشكر

 انا ليس عندى البرنامج حاليا بس اكيد موجود

----------


## 480257

ما هو أفضل موفينج أفريج أضعة مع موفينج 55 بالنسبة للباوند دولار على فرام الساعة و الأربع ساعات حتى أقلل نقاط الدخول الخطأ خصوصا لما يكون الترند ماشي بالعرض

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو أفضل موفينج أفريج أضعة مع موفينج 55 بالنسبة للباوند دولار على فرام الساعة و الأربع ساعات حتى أقلل نقاط الدخول الخطأ خصوصا لما يكون الترند ماشي بالعرض

 طيب السؤال ده مكانه فى الموضوع هناك
عموما بالنسبة للفلترة فهى الدعم والمقاومة

----------


## خط القلم

استاذي العزيز   سمير  
كل عام وانت بخير   
عندي  استفسار  بسيط   
هل فيه عمله   ماتتأثر بالاخبار  كثير   لان الاخبار  ضيعتنا  شوي  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## وليد الحلو

> استاذي العزيز   سمير  
> كل عام وانت بخير   
> عندي  استفسار  بسيط   
> هل فيه عمله   ماتتأثر بالاخبار  كثير   لان الاخبار  ضيعتنا  شوي  
> تقبل احترامي

 أسف على التطفل   :Asvc: 
كل العملات تتأثر بالاخبار 
أخبار الدولار عامة و أخبار العملة ذاتها خاصه  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## ameer80

شكرا لكم ولكن كيف اتعلم ومن اين ابدأ بقراءة الشارت؟؟ بعض الاعضاء يستخرج نقاط دخول من خلال الشارت!!
كيف ذلك ومن اين البداية؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لكم ولكن كيف اتعلم ومن اين ابدأ بقراءة الشارت؟؟ بعض الاعضاء يستخرج نقاط دخول من خلال الشارت!!
> كيف ذلك ومن اين البداية؟؟؟؟؟؟

 عليك بالقسم التعليمى واقرا المواضيع الموجوده فيه ووان شاء الله ستتكون الافكار لديك واى شئ يقف معاك انا جاهز للرد عليها

----------


## خط القلم

> أسف على التطفل    كل العملات تتأثر بالاخبار  أخبار الدولار عامة و أخبار العملة ذاتها خاصه   ودى و تقديرى

 استاذي وليد  
انت تمون  
اشكرك على هذه المعلومه المهمه  
طيب  هل فيه موقع  يبين لي انه فيه خبر حينزل بكره  او بعد يومين  والا  الاخبار تاتي فجاه 
تقبل احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي وليد  
> انت تمون  
> اشكرك على هذه المعلومه المهمه  
> طيب  هل فيه موقع  يبين لي انه فيه خبر حينزل بكره  او بعد يومين  والا  الاخبار تاتي فجاه 
> تقبل احترامي

  توجد المفكرة الاسبوعية فى العام مثبتة بها جميع الاخبار واوقاتها والاخبار تنزل وقت صدور الخبر ان شاء الله

----------


## خط القلم

شكر لك استاذي سمير  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## drkarim

أستاذى سمير أرجو من الله ان تكون عدت الى البيت سالما ممكن مؤشرات البايفوت :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى سمير أرجو من الله ان تكون عدت الى البيت سالما ممكن مؤشرات البايفوت

  اتفضل ياغالى وشكرا على التذكير

----------


## توفيق12

اريد ان اعرف كيف تكلفني الصفقة قبل اجرائها 
كيف ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان اعرف كيف تكلفني الصفقة قبل اجرائها 
> كيف ذلك

 لا يوجد تكلفة هو فقط مارجن يتم حجزه لنهاية الصفقة 
ومن ثم يرد اليك

----------


## drkarim

:016:   استاذى سمير
ممكن تشرح لى المؤشر ده
مش فاهم حاجة خالص
بيدينى day up مرتين
واى حاجة مرتين  :Doh:  ومش ظاهر عليه المقاومات r1وr2وr3
وكذلك الدعوم التلاتة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى سمير
> ممكن تشرح لى المؤشر ده
> مش فاهم حاجة خالص
> بيدينى day up مرتين
> واى حاجة مرتين  ومش ظاهر عليه المقاومات r1وr2وr3
> وكذلك الدعوم التلاتة

 بصراحة لم اعمل عليه لكن يمكنك التوجه لاخونا وضاح العطار للسؤال عنه فهو مبرمج المؤشر

----------


## amrsawe

اخى الكريم الاستاذ سمير ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا لم افتح حساب حقيقى بعد ولكنى ساقدم على هذه الخطوة باذن الله فى الايام القليلة القادمة ولذلك اردت ان اطمأن من حضرتك على الناحية الشرعية لهذه التجارة فانا على ثقة تامة انك لم تبدا فيها الا بعد السؤال والتمحيص فارجو من سيادتك ان تطمئنى وجزاك الله خيرا وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى الكريم الاستاذ سمير ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا لم افتح حساب حقيقى بعد ولكنى ساقدم على هذه الخطوة باذن الله فى الايام القليلة القادمة ولذلك اردت ان اطمأن من حضرتك على الناحية الشرعية لهذه التجارة فانا على ثقة تامة انك لم تبدا فيها الا بعد السؤال والتمحيص فارجو من سيادتك ان تطمئنى وجزاك الله خيرا وعذرا على الاطالة

 اهلا بك ياغالى
الفوركس فى الاصل حلال لان الاصل فى الاشياء الحل هناك تقطتين فى الفوركس
الاولى لابد ان يكون حساب اسلامى والحمد الله الشركات اغلبها توفرهذه النقطة والتانية والمختلف حولها وهو المارجن البعض بيعتبره قرض جر نفع وبالتالى يحرم هذه الجزئية وتنتفى بالدخول بدون مارجن
طبعا هذه الجزئية مردود عليها بنقطة ان البنك هو الذى يقرضك وليس شركة الوساطة وبالتالى تنتفى عن شركة الوساطة نقطة قرض جر نفع
لذلك فى انتقاءك للشركات تختار شركة توفر حسابات بدون فوائد بالاضافة اما انها تعمل بدون مارجن او توفر المارجن بقرض من البنك وليس منها

----------


## amrsawe

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم  واستكمالا لما سبق هل شركة افكسول تتوافر فيها هذة الشروط واذا كانت الاجابة نعم فهل يمكننى فتح حساب اسلامى بها عن طريقكم مع العلم انى مصرى الجنسية واعمل واقيم بالسعودية واكرر شكرى وامتنانى لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم  واستكمالا لما سبق هل شركة افكسول تتوافر فيها هذة الشروط واذا كانت الاجابة نعم فهل يمكننى فتح حساب اسلامى بها عن طريقكم مع العلم انى مصرى الجنسية واعمل واقيم بالسعودية واكرر شكرى وامتنانى لكم

 وجزاك الله مثله
نعم اخى افكسول يتوفر فيها ذلك ان شاء الله
ويمكنك فتح الحساب عن طريق المتداول ويمكنك الرجوع لهذا الموضوع لمعرفة التسجيل ومتطلباته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47831.html

----------


## فارس النيلين

> ممكن هذه المواضيع تجد فيها شيء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12524.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30699.html

 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمير صيام   _وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله_ _والله انا قريت وكذا اخ اتكلموا عنها وعن اهميتها وتقريبا اللى فاهمه من الموضوع انها تفيد اصحاب السوينجات وليس المضارب اليومى العادى_  _هحاول اشوف لك موضوع كان عنها_   _اخي سمير و اخي عبدالكريم شكرا جزيلا لكم و جزاكم الله خيرا_

----------


## ameer80

شكرا يا استاذ سمير....وبارك الله فيك...

----------


## amrsawe

الاخ الكريم ا/ سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اذا كان مبلغ الحساب 1000 دولار فهل الانسب ات يكون مينى ام ميكرو ؟ وهل الرافعة 1: 100 هى الافضل ؟ وهل يكون الدخول بعقد واحد فقط ام من الممكن ان يكونوا اكثر ؟ واقصى حد لوقف الخسارة بالنسبة للعقد الواحد كم يكون ؟  ولك شكرى وتفديرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ الكريم ا/ سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اذا كان مبلغ الحساب 1000 دولار فهل الانسب ات يكون مينى ام ميكرو ؟ وهل الرافعة 1: 100 هى الافضل ؟ وهل يكون الدخول بعقد واحد فقط ام من الممكن ان يكونوا اكثر ؟ واقصى حد لوقف الخسارة بالنسبة للعقد الواحد كم يكون ؟  ولك شكرى وتفديرى

 بما انك جديد اذن اتبع ما اقوله لك اعمل بمخاطرة 1% فقط للصفقة الواحدة 
يعنى استوبك سيكون 10 دولار فاذن الافضل ان تجعله ميكرو ويكون الاستوب لايزيد عن 100 نقطة
طيب لو الاستوب 50 يبقى ادخل عقدين ولو كان الاستوب 30 ادخل 3 عقود 
الرافعة الافضل 1:100

----------


## amrsawe

الاخ الكريم ا/ سمير  اود ان اسجل شكرى الحار وعظيم امتنانى لك شخصيا ولجميع الاخوة سواء المشرفين او المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذى اشعرنى والله بروح التعاون والود والاخلاص الرائعة التى نفتقدها فى الكثير من مجالات حياتنا والله يا اخى الكريم المسألة ليست تجارة ومنفعة فقط ولكنها مشاعر رائعة اشعر بها تجاه هؤلاء الاخوة وهم يشعرون بها تجاه بعض دون سابق معرفة ولا املك الا ان ادعو الله للجميع بالتوفيق والتقدم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ الكريم ا/ سمير  اود ان اسجل شكرى الحار وعظيم امتنانى لك شخصيا ولجميع الاخوة سواء المشرفين او المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذى اشعرنى والله بروح التعاون والود والاخلاص الرائعة التى نفتقدها فى الكثير من مجالات حياتنا والله يا اخى الكريم المسألة ليست تجارة ومنفعة فقط ولكنها مشاعر رائعة اشعر بها تجاه هؤلاء الاخوة وهم يشعرون بها تجاه بعض دون سابق معرفة ولا املك الا ان ادعو الله للجميع بالتوفيق والتقدم وجزاكم الله خيرا

 لا شكر على واجب ياغالى 
واهلا بك دايما وربنا يجمعنا تحت ظل رحمته يوم القيامة

----------


## فارس النيلين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
قريت كم موضوع في المنتدى عن شركات تعطي حساب حقيقي مجاني بقيمة 50 و 100 دولار...للاسف هذه الشركات امريكية و لاتسمح بفتح حساب في الدولة التي انا فيها...ممكن يا اخوات تدلوني على شركات غير امريكية تعطي نفس هذه العروض و اكون شاكرا لكم  :Regular Smile:  ملاحظة:حاولت ادراج الموضوع في منتدى شركات الوساطة و لم استطع...عذرا لادراجه هنا

----------


## waoool

_السلام عليكم بعد اذن حضرتك كنت عايز اعرف انهى شركة تعتبر افضل من حيث التعاملات fxsol ولا fxdd وياريت لو ينفع اشوف فروق اسعار (spread ) شركة fxdd لانى بصراحة دورت فى الموقع وموش عرفت اجيبه منين ومشكور اخى_

----------


## سمير صيام

> _السلام عليكم بعد اذن حضرتك كنت عايز اعرف انهى شركة تعتبر افضل من حيث التعاملات fxsol ولا fxdd وياريت لو ينفع اشوف فروق اسعار (spread ) شركة fxdd لانى بصراحة دورت فى الموقع وموش عرفت اجيبه منين ومشكور اخى_

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افكسول معروفة ومسجلة
fxdd غيرمسجلة حتى الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> قريت كم موضوع في المنتدى عن شركات تعطي حساب حقيقي مجاني بقيمة 50 و 100 دولار...للاسف هذه الشركات امريكية و لاتسمح بفتح حساب في الدولة التي انا فيها...ممكن يا اخوات تدلوني على شركات غير امريكية تعطي نفس هذه العروض و اكون شاكرا لكم  ملاحظة:حاولت ادراج الموضوع في منتدى شركات الوساطة و لم استطع...عذرا لادراجه هنا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم ابحث عن شركة ذات مصداقية وليس عن عروض

----------


## average

الآستاذ سمير باشا،   
عندي فكرة كدة يمكن تعجبك بس عايزة مجهود جبار و كمان خبراء زي حضرتك كدة (من العيار الثقيل)
 في الحقيقة أنا شوفتها علي منتدي أجنبي بس أنا في دماغي تصور مختلف شوية ،،، 
ها... أيه رأيك ؟؟؟ :016:  
آآآآه  انا ماقلتش الفكرة :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
ما تيجي نفتح مدرسة فوركس؟؟؟؟   ليها مدير و مدرسين و مناهج علمية مدروسة و تدريب عملي وأمتحانات و  شهادات تخرج و مشروعات تخرج للطلاب...و ممكن كمان حسابات مصغرة للخريجين تدار تحت أشراف محترفين لمدة قصيرة بعد التخرج من المدرسة. 
يعني المدرس تخرج تجار فوركس محترفين (كوادر عربية مدربة) 
مش الواحد بيخش الكلية يدرس أربع أو خمس سنيين عشان يتخرج و يشتغل ب 500 جنية و هنا ممكن يدرس 6 شهور و يطلع يشتغل ب 1000 $في الشهر... 
والله في البلد الي انا فيها دلوقت، الحلاق عنده شهادة و دارس حلاقة ( Certified)

----------


## سمير صيام

> الآستاذ سمير باشا،   
> عندي فكرة كدة يمكن تعجبك بس عايزة مجهود جبار و كمان خبراء زي حضرتك كدة (من العيار الثقيل)
>  في الحقيقة أنا شوفتها علي منتدي أجنبي بس أنا في دماغي تصور مختلف شوية ،،، 
> ها... أيه رأيك ؟؟؟ 
> آآآآه  انا ماقلتش الفكرة 
> ما تيجي نفتح مدرسة فوركس؟؟؟؟   ليها مدير و مدرسين و مناهج علمية مدروسة و تدريب عملي وأمتحانات و  شهادات تخرج و مشروعات تخرج للطلاب...و ممكن كمان حسابات مصغرة للخريجين تدار تحت أشراف محترفين لمدة قصيرة بعد التخرج من المدرسة. 
> يعني المدرس تخرج تجار فوركس محترفين (كوادر عربية مدربة) 
> مش الواحد بيخش الكلية يدرس أربع أو خمس سنيين عشان يتخرج و يشتغل ب 500 جنية و هنا ممكن يدرس 6 شهور و يطلع يشتغل ب 1000 $في الشهر... 
> والله في البلد الي انا فيها دلوقت، الحلاق عنده شهادة و دارس حلاقة ( Certified)

 بارك الله فيك وفكرة ممتازة وكانت مطبقة الى حد ما 
يوجد اكاديمية المتداول العربى ويتم منح الاوائل حسابات حقيقية وحاليا متوقف للتطوير ومن ثم تم التعاون مع ELITE  فى الامارات وان شاء الله سيتم شرح كل شئ عنها فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله

----------


## average

> بارك الله فيك وفكرة ممتازة وكانت مطبقة الى حد ما   يوجد اكاديمية المتداول العربى ويتم منح الاوائل حسابات حقيقية وحاليا متوقف للتطوير ومن ثم تم التعاون مع ELITE فى الامارات وان شاء الله سيتم شرح كل شئ عنها فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله

 و الله خبر رائع و تخطيط ممتاز :Good:  
 بس أنا عايز اعرف أنت لحقت تقرأ المشاركة و ترد عليها أمتى؟؟؟؟؟ :Yikes3: أنا يادوب قمت اشرب و رجعت لآقت الرد!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> و الله خبر رائع و تخطيط ممتاز 
>  بس أنا عايز اعرف أنت لحقت تقرأ المشاركة و ترد عليها أمتى؟؟؟؟؟أنا يادوب قمت اشرب و رجعت لآقت الرد!!!!!!

  ده متاخر كمان عشان بتابع ماتش الاهلى  :Big Grin:

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم  
بصراحة حذفت برنامج ال ترايد  مؤ البرنامج كامل بس الي على سطح المكتب الي أدخل منها لتداول  وحملته المهم مؤشراتي الأولة القديمة كلها موجوده بملف السي نفس ماهي كاملة  
لكن المشكلة كل ماجيت أفتح تطلع لي ذي الرسالة  
ياليتني ماحذفته  حضي مقرود    
قالو لي يبغى تحديث    
لكن إذا كان فعلن يبغى تحديث كيف التحديث وياليت بالتفصيل الممل  
لأني مقهور    
        ويعطيك العافية وتحملنا شويتين

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> بصراحة حذفت برنامج ال ترايد  مؤ البرنامج كامل بس الي على سطح المكتب الي أدخل منها لتداول  وحملته المهم مؤشراتي الأولة القديمة كلها موجوده بملف السي نفس ماهي كاملة  
> لكن المشكلة كل ماجيت أفتح تطلع لي ذي الرسالة  
> ياليتني ماحذفته  حضي مقرود    
> قالو لي يبغى تحديث    
> لكن إذا كان فعلن يبغى تحديث كيف التحديث وياليت بالتفصيل الممل  
> لأني مقهور    
>         ويعطيك العافية وتحملنا شويتين

  بسيطة جدا  :Ongue:  
عند فتح التريد تخرج لك نافدة التحديث .. اضغط موافق لكي تحمل ملف التحديث آليا في برنامج التريد مباشرة  :Asvc:  
اذاواجهت مشكلة ولم يتحدث التريد في حل آخر  :Ongue:  
اذهب الى هذا الرابط   http://www.metatrader4.com/files/mt4setup.exe 
هذا رابط شركة ميتاتريدر الام  
حمل منه البرنامج آخر اصدار أعتقد انهم وصلوا الى 220  
بعد تحميله على جهازه , اعمل له setup  
الحركة فين : اجعله يسطب هذا البرنامج في مكان التريد القديم . 
وهكذا تجد ان التريد تحدث آليا  
بس لاحظ ان اسمه وشكل ايقونة الاختصار رح تتغير , بس السيرفر لايزال سيرفر التريد  
بالتوفيق  :Good:

----------


## HamsAlayl

سمعت عن التحليل الرقمي بأنه عباره عن معادلات ويسهل التعامل في التداول بالفوركس كثير 
فما هو التحليل الرقمي وكيف طريقة استخدامه ...

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام 
بالنسبة لادارة رأس المال لا استطيع فهم كيف يمكن لمن لديه لوت او 2 لوتين ان يدخل ب 10% أو 15 % من راس المال ؟؟ 
عندما يكون لدي 10 لوت تكون الحسبة معلومة . لكن بعدد اصغر من العقود لا اعرف حقيقة كيف ؟ 
 بوركت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سمعت عن التحليل الرقمي بأنه عباره عن معادلات ويسهل التعامل في التداول بالفوركس كثير 
> فما هو التحليل الرقمي وكيف طريقة استخدامه ...

  ابسط تعريف هو كما ذكرت : معادلات رياضية استخلصت من  
حركة السعر الماضية لتوقع حركة السعر القادمة . 
وعلى فكرة : اغلب المؤشرات هي طرق رقمية , والاختلاف فيما  
بينها يكون باختلاف صياغة كل معادلة  
لمزيد من المعلومات اطلع على هذا الرابط   عن الطرق الرقمية 
او يمكنك الدخول على  دورى ابطال التحليل ومتابعة بعض 
 الاستراتيجيات الرقمية هناك 
بالتوفيق    :Good:

----------


## al_fahd

اخواني اريد مساعدتكم
اريد بالشرح الممل الواضح مع ذكر امثله
كيف اعرف اني تاجرت بعشر من مالي يعني كم اجعل قيمه الوط حسب حجم العقد في الحساب المصغر او الميكرو واعرف الان اني تاجرت بعشر من مالي فقط
احيانا يقولك حجم العقد هكذا مثلا 0.01 او هكذا   10000  هذه الامور لم استطع استيعابها
وكيف اعرف قيمه النقطه لكل زوج 
ياريت تشرحولي باامثله على حساب مصفر او ميكرو مع شركات حقيقيه وكاني قد فتحت حساب حقيقي مصغر  بقيمه مثلا 100 او 200 او 300
وجعلكم الله سعداء في الدنيا والاخره  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام 
> بالنسبة لادارة رأس المال لا استطيع فهم كيف يمكن لمن لديه لوت او 2 لوتين ان يدخل ب 10% أو 15 % من راس المال ؟؟ 
> عندما يكون لدي 10 لوت تكون الحسبة معلومة . لكن بعدد اصغر من العقود لا اعرف حقيقة كيف ؟ 
>  بوركت

 الموضوع سهل جدا
لازم تعرف انه هناك ادارة مال وهى تحسب على اساس المارجن
وادارة مخاطر وتحسب على الاستوب 
بالنسبة للمارجن الحد الاقصى 10% من راس المال يعنى لو حسابك 1000 دولار يكون المارجن لكل الصفقات المفتوحة هو 100 دولار 
بالنسبة للمخاطرة لاتزيد عن 2-3% من راس المال للصفقة الواحدة يعنى 20-30 دولار من حساب ب 1000 دولار 
وتتحسب عدد العقود على الاقل بين ادارة المال وادارة المخاطر
بمعنى دخلت صفقة والاستوب 10 نقاط
ادارة المال بتقول المارجن يكون 100 دولار 
لو كان الرافعة 1:100 هيكون المارجن 100 دولار
لو الرافعة 1:200 هيكون المارجن 50 دولار
لو الرافعة 1:400 هيكون المارجن 25 دولار 
فلو فرضنا انت رافعتك 1:400 وانت ملتزم بحد اقصى 10% كراس مال = 100 دولار
يبقى ادارة المال هتديك 4 عقود على اساس 100 / 25 مارجن للعقد الواحد = 4 
طيب ادارة المخاطر لو انت بتدخل ب 2% يبقى الاستوب 20 دولار 
طيب الاستوب هيكون 10 نقط يبقى ادخل ب 20/ 10 = 2 عقد 
يبقى ادارة امال بتدينى 4 عقود
ادارة المخاطر بتدينى 2 عقد 
يبقى الدخول هنا بالاقل عقدين

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمعت عن التحليل الرقمي بأنه عباره عن معادلات ويسهل التعامل في التداول بالفوركس كثير 
> فما هو التحليل الرقمي وكيف طريقة استخدامه ...

 ان شاء الله اخونا عبد الكريم افادك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني اريد مساعدتكم
> اريد بالشرح الممل الواضح مع ذكر امثله
> كيف اعرف اني تاجرت بعشر من مالي يعني كم اجعل قيمه الوط حسب حجم العقد في الحساب المصغر او الميكرو واعرف الان اني تاجرت بعشر من مالي فقط
> احيانا يقولك حجم العقد هكذا مثلا 0.01 او هكذا   10000  هذه الامور لم استطع استيعابها
> وكيف اعرف قيمه النقطه لكل زوج 
> ياريت تشرحولي باامثله على حساب مصفر او ميكرو مع شركات حقيقيه وكاني قد فتحت حساب حقيقي مصغر  بقيمه مثلا 100 او 200 او 300
> وجعلكم الله سعداء في الدنيا والاخره

 ياريت تراجع المشاركة اللى فاتت واى شئ انا جاهز لو موصلتش الفكرة

----------


## HamsAlayl

اشكرك اخي عبد الكريم على الرد 
لكني بصراحة بعدني لم افهم .. وأحس انه صعب 
اخي سمير ...
قرأت هذا الرد لك في احد المواضيع عن التحليل الرقمي   

> ماهو البايفوت والكامريلا من الطرق الرقمية   او انت عايز طرق رقمية اصدار 2007 - 2008  بس عموما اى طرق رقمية نابعة من البايفوت او من الهاى واللو والاغلاق للعملة

 فما هو البايفوت ؟؟ 
واذا تعرف تفيدنا اكثر عن التحليل الرقمي 
اشكرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك اخي عبد الكريم على الرد 
> لكني بصراحة بعدني لم افهم .. وأحس انه صعب 
> اخي سمير ...
> قرأت هذا الرد لك في احد المواضيع عن التحليل الرقمي   
> فما هو البايفوت ؟؟ 
> واذا تعرف تفيدنا اكثر عن التحليل الرقمي 
> اشكرك

 البايفوت هو حاصل جمع الهاى واللو والاغلاق لليوم السابق مقسوم على 3
التحليل الرقمى بيعتمد على معادلات ترجع الى الهاى واللو الاغلاق وكل واحد بياخد هذه البيانات ويجرب المعطيات دى على اى من المعادلات 
واشهر الطرق البايفوت اليومى 
البايفوت فايبو
الكامريلا

----------


## NightWalker

مرحبا أخي الكريم أود أن أسأل ماهي الفائدة من تغيير الرافعة ؟ يعني مثلاَ اذا قمت بتغييرها من 1:100 الى 1: 200 فما الذي سيتغير؟ وشكرا جزيلاَ

----------


## توفيق12

عندما نسمع" يجب الدخول ب 5 في المئة من راس المال " هل يقصد بها 5 في المئة فقط في صفقة واحدة ام في صفقات اليوم كله

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا أخي الكريم أود أن أسأل ماهي الفائدة من تغيير الرافعة ؟ يعني مثلاَ اذا قمت بتغييرها من 1:100 الى 1: 200 فما الذي سيتغير؟ وشكرا جزيلاَ

 الفائدة على المضارب انه المارجن سيقل وبالتالى المارجن المتاح سيكون اكبر له
الفائدة على الشركة انه المضارب يدخل بعقود اكتر وبالتالى اسبيرد اكتر وفائدة اكتر للشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندما نسمع" يجب الدخول ب 5 في المئة من راس المال " هل يقصد بها 5 في المئة فقط في صفقة واحدة ام في صفقات اليوم كله

 المقصود بها كادارة مالية وهو الدخول بحد اقصى 10% او اقل يكون المقصود بيه مجموع المارجن المحجوز للصفقات المفتوحة فى ان واحد

----------


## توفيق12

لكن مثلا رايت توصيتين فاردت تنفديهما فكيف احسب لكي لا اتجاوز الخمسة في المئة من الراس المال وايضا عززتهما بصفقتين اخريين قبل اقفال الاولتين يعني ستكون الخمسة في المئة زادت 
يعني افهم من هذا انني لا ازيد عليهما شيئا حتى يتم قفلهما

----------


## سمير صيام

> لكن مثلا رايت توصيتين فاردت تنفديهما فكيف احسب لكي لا اتجاوز الخمسة في المئة من الراس المال وايضا عززتهما بصفقتين اخريين قبل اقفال الاولتين يعني ستكون الخمسة في المئة زادت 
> يعني افهم من هذا انني لا ازيد عليهما شيئا حتى يتم قفلهما

 هنقول الحساب مينى به  1000 دولار والرافعة 1:200
المارجن = 10000 / 200 = 50 دولار كمارجن 
ال5% = 1000 *5% = 50 دولار
اذن المسموح لى المارجن لايزيد عن 50 والمارجن للصفقة 50 اذن هنا لن ادخل الا عقد واحد لاغير ولا ادخل غيره الا بانتهائه 
طيب لو الرافعة 1:400 هيبقى المارجن 25 دولار
وهنا ال 5% = 50 برضه لكن هتسمحلى الدخول بعقدين
لو دخلت واحد يبىق امامى واحد اخر فى اى وقت ادخله 
طيب لو اغلقت المفتوح اصلا يبقى نرجع انه لنا عقدين ندخل بهم  
وطبق الفكرة لو كانت النسبة 10% او لو حسابك اكبر من 1000 دولار

----------


## توفيق12

شكرا اخي سمير

----------


## NightWalker

جزاك الله خيراَ أخي سمير .......... وفقك الله

----------


## توفيق12

اريد مواضيع تعليمية بالترتيب كيف اتعلم 
يعني وحدة بوحدة لكي لا اتشتت

----------


## حلال التلاع

السلام عليكم 
حملت برنامج الميتاتريدر ل FXCM
وكل ما احاول ان اسجل فيه لا تتنشط خانة التالي حتى تتثبت المعلومات واستطيع ان احصل على كلمة مرور
ماالحل

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد مواضيع تعليمية بالترتيب كيف اتعلم 
> يعني وحدة بوحدة لكي لا اتشتت

 عليك بقراءة المواضيع المثبتة فى ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية 
يعنى الاهم 1. تعلم الاساسيات 
2. التحليل الفنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> حملت برنامج الميتاتريدر ل FXCM
> وكل ما احاول ان اسجل فيه لا تتنشط خانة التالي حتى تتثبت المعلومات واستطيع ان احصل على كلمة مرور
> ماالحل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الديمو حتى الان غير مفعل

----------


## حلال التلاع

مشكور اخونا على سرعة الرد 
بارك الله فيك 
عندي سؤال اخر
خلال قراءتي لبعض مشاركات الاخوة وجدتك ترد على احدهم ان شركة FXsol  توفر فتح حساب بالشرطين الذين ذكرتهما لتجنب المحرمات الشرعية
فما هو الحال مع شركة FXCM  بالنسبة للقرض هل هي من تقرض وماذا عن المارجن ودور البنك
ارجو التوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخونا على سرعة الرد 
> بارك الله فيك 
> عندي سؤال اخر
> خلال قراءتي لبعض مشاركات الاخوة وجدتك ترد على احدهم ان شركة FXsol  توفر فتح حساب بالشرطين الذين ذكرتهما لتجنب المحرمات الشرعية
> فما هو الحال مع شركة FXCM  بالنسبة للقرض هل هي من تقرض وماذا عن المارجن ودور البنك
> ارجو التوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر

 نفس الحال ان البنك هو الذى يقرضك وليس الشركة
مادام الاوردات تكون فى السوق فاذن البنك هو الذى يقرضك والمارجن هو تامين للشركة

----------


## حلال التلاع

السلام عليكم واعانكم الله على اسئلتي 
كنت في السابق اعمل على الديمو على كل من الميتاتريدر للتحليل وعلى FXCM للمضاربة 
وتركت الموضوع مدة والان عدت وحملت برنامج FXCM  لكني لاحظت اني وجدت خيارات الرافعة هي
100 ، 200 الى 1000 
وكنت في السابق اجد 10  ، 20 الى 100
كيف حدث هذا وما الفرق وكيف اضمن ما اريده عند فتح حساب حقيقي ان شاء الله 
السؤال الثاني لم استطع تحميل الميتاتريدر هذه المرة مع اني حملته المرة السابقة بكل سهولة 
ما السبب ، اقصد انه بعد ان يحمل البرنامج لا استطيع ان اسجل فيه ؟؟ 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم واعانكم الله على اسئلتي 
> كنت في السابق اعمل على الديمو على كل من الميتاتريدر للتحليل وعلى FXCM للمضاربة 
> وتركت الموضوع مدة والان عدت وحملت برنامج FXCM  لكني لاحظت اني وجدت خيارات الرافعة هي
> 100 ، 200 الى 1000 
> وكنت في السابق اجد 10  ، 20 الى 100
> كيف حدث هذا وما الفرق وكيف اضمن ما اريده عند فتح حساب حقيقي ان شاء الله 
> السؤال الثاني لم استطع تحميل الميتاتريدر هذه المرة مع اني حملته المرة السابقة بكل سهولة 
> ما السبب ، اقصد انه بعد ان يحمل البرنامج لا استطيع ان اسجل فيه ؟؟ 
> جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للارفعة من يوم ما دخلت الفوركس وكان فى افكسم كان 1:100 للحسابات العادية و 1:200 للحسابات المينى والان متوفر للحسابات العادية رافعة 1:100 و 1:200 و 1:25
لكن 10 و 20 يمكن تقصد بيها حجم العقد 10K , 100K  
وده بيرجع لاختيارك وقت التسجيل معهم ويمكنك التغيير بعد ذلك بنموذج مخصص لذلك 
بالنسبة للبرنامج الميتا فهو متوفرللحسابات الحقيقية ولم يتوفر سيرفر للحسابات الديمو حتى الان

----------


## حلال التلاع

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة للارفعة من يوم ما دخلت الفوركس وكان فى افكسم كان 1:100 للحسابات العادية و 1:200 للحسابات المينى والان متوفر للحسابات العادية رافعة 1:100 و 1:200 و 1:25 لكن 10 و 20 يمكن تقصد بيها حجم العقد 10K , 100K   وده بيرجع لاختيارك وقت التسجيل معهم ويمكنك التغيير بعد ذلك بنموذج مخصص لذلك   فعلا كان المقصود حجم العقد بالنسبة للبرنامج الميتا فهو متوفرللحسابات الحقيقية ولم يتوفر سيرفر للحسابات الديمو حتى الان

  
فعلا كان المقصود حجم العقد 
سؤالي هل نستطيع في الحساب الحقيقي تغير حجم العقد من 10 مثلا الى 100 ام انه محدد سلفا
لانه عند الفتح ساختار مثلا حساب ميني بحجم عقد 10 هل يعني اني لن استطيع المتاجرة بعقد اكبر ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> فعلا كان المقصود حجم العقد 
> سؤالي هل نستطيع في الحساب الحقيقي تغير حجم العقد من 10 مثلا الى 100 ام انه محدد سلفا
> لانه عند الفتح ساختار مثلا حساب ميني بحجم عقد 10 هل يعني اني لن استطيع المتاجرة بعقد اكبر ؟؟؟

 تمام تقدر تفتح حساب مينى بحجم عقد 10000 دولار والنقطة بدولار وبعد كده لو حبيت تغير الى حساب عادى يمكنك ان شاء الله مادام الحساب اعلى من 2000 دولار

----------


## حلال التلاع

سؤال ااخير اثابكم الله 
اريد ان تشرح لي قليلا عن الدخول بنسبة معينة من رأس المال
لم افهمها تماما
هل هي خيار معين موجود في الحساب الحقيقي استطيع ان احدد بكم سادخل
ام ان له علاقة بالعقد وحجمة وان كان كذلك فارجو قليلا من الشرح لاني لم افهم  
جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال ااخير اثابكم الله 
> اريد ان تشرح لي قليلا عن الدخول بنسبة معينة من رأس المال
> لم افهمها تماما
> هل هي خيار معين موجود في الحساب الحقيقي استطيع ان احدد بكم سادخل
> ام ان له علاقة بالعقد وحجمة وان كان كذلك فارجو قليلا من الشرح لاني لم افهم  
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير

 ان شاء الله المشاركة دى تفيدك    https://forum.arabictrader.com/964398-5130-post.html

----------


## MHAKEEMM

أستاذى الفاضل كيف يمكننى أستخدام خاصية التريلنج ستوب فى الميتاتريدر.

----------


## توفيق12

عندما اردت اضافة مؤشر وفتحت الملف ظهر لي التالي
ماذا علي ان افعل لكي اكمل

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى الفاضل كيف يمكننى أستخدام خاصية التريلنج ستوب فى الميتاتريدر.

 
عند وضع الصفقة تعلم على الصفقة بيمين الماوس وتختار التريلنج استوب 
طبعا بعض البرامج مثل ال تريد لايوجد به هذه الخاصية

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندما اردت اضافة مؤشر وفتحت الملف ظهر لي التالي
> ماذا علي ان افعل لكي اكمل

 الصورة دى تظهر لما تفتح ملف المؤشر وليس اضافته
او اضافته من مركز ملفات الميتاتريدر
كل اللى عليك تقفل الشاشة وتعمل رستارت للبرنامج وان شاء الله تجد المؤشر

----------


## 480257

السلام عليكم هل عناصر التحليل الفني الكلاسيكي؟ 1 الشموع اليابانية 2 النماذج السعرية 3 الترند 4 نقاط الدعم و المقاومة فقط أم هناك عناصر أخرى و أين يقع الموفينج أفريج و خطوط الفيبونانشي من التحليل الكلاسيكي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم هل عناصر التحليل الفني الكلاسيكي؟ 1 الشموع اليابانية 2 النماذج السعرية 3 الترند 4 نقاط الدعم و المقاومة 5. فايبوناتشى
> 6. دايفرجنس
> 7. مؤشرات  فقط أم هناك عناصر أخرى و أين يقع الموفينج أفريج و خطوط الفيبونانشي من التحليل الكلاسيكي

 تم اعلاه

----------


## 480257

> تم اعلاه

 أذا هل موجات أليوت ليست من التحليل الكلاسيكي؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أذا هل موجات أليوت ليست من التحليل الكلاسيكي؟

 لا طبعا هى من التحليل الكلاسيكى وفرع من فروعه
بس بند مختلف عن ادوات التحليل الفنى السابقة

----------


## amrsawe

الاخ الكريم ا / سمير ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد , عند تعبئتى البيانات الخاصة بفتح الحساب وجدت فى الاختيارات حساب عادى ومصغر فاخترت المصغر فهل اقوم بعد فتح الحساب باذن الله باختيار حجم العقد 1000 حتى يكون الحساب ميكرو كما تفضلت ونصحتنى ؟ ارجو التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ الكريم ا / سمير ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد , عند تعبئتى البيانات الخاصة بفتح الحساب وجدت فى الاختيارات حساب عادى ومصغر فاخترت المصغر فهل اقوم بعد فتح الحساب باذن الله باختيار حجم العقد 1000 حتى يكون الحساب ميكرو كما تفضلت ونصحتنى ؟ ارجو التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم اخى الكريم

----------


## hala2244

أريد أن أسألكم عن تجارة الذهب .
هل طريقتها نفس طريقة المتاجره بالعملات أم أنها تختلف ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أريد أن أسألكم عن تجارة الذهب .
> هل طريقتها نفس طريقة المتاجره بالعملات أم أنها تختلف ؟؟

 نعم نفسها لو تقصدى كدخول صفقات او تحليل

----------


## عاشق كفوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........مشكور اخي الكريم عالموضوع وعالمجهود الرائع 
س_ كيف بدي استخدم الفوليوم؟ وكيف من استفيد منه؟؟

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ سمير     -----افضل موشر لمتابعة اتجاة (الترند)  -------و (تذبذب ) السوق               ---------------        شكرا جزيلا     ------------------------------------------------

----------


## palestine007

لسلام عليكم  
هل استخدام  *منصة GTS Web*   تغني وتسد عن  تنزيل منصة التداول  
لاني لما انزل منصة التداول ما بيرضى  يفتح عندي

----------


## amrsawe

الاخ الكريم ا / سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هل يتاكد كسر المقاومة باغلاق شمعة فوقها ( بكم نقطة ) ثم افتتاح الشمعة التالية فوقها ايضا ؟ وهل يختلف الامر حسب الفترة الزمنية فمثلا اذا استعملنا الخمس دقائق ننتظر عدة شموع واذا استعملنا فريم الساعة يكفى افتتاح شمعة واحدة ام ماذا ؟ ارجو التوضيح جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........مشكور اخي الكريم عالموضوع وعالمجهود الرائع 
> س_ كيف بدي استخدم الفوليوم؟ وكيف من استفيد منه؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الفوليوم الحقيقى غير موجود فى الفوركس والمتوفر فقط الفوليوم لكل شركة بعملائها وهذا لايعبر عن السوق له

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير     -----افضل موشر لمتابعة اتجاة (الترند)  -------و (تذبذب ) السوق               ---------------        شكرا جزيلا     ------------------------------------------------

 افضل مؤشر هو العين يعنى القمم والقيعان الصاعدة هى التى تعبر عن اتجاه الترند مع خط الاتجاه بكل تاكيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> لسلام عليكم  
> هل استخدام  *منصة GTS Web*   تغني وتسد عن  تنزيل منصة التداول  
> لاني لما انزل منصة التداول ما بيرضى  يفتح عندي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الى حد كبير يغنى عنه لانه فى اكيد مميزات اكتر فى برنامج التداول

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ الكريم ا / سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هل يتاكد كسر المقاومة باغلاق شمعة فوقها ( بكم نقطة ) ثم افتتاح الشمعة التالية فوقها ايضا ؟ وهل يختلف الامر حسب الفترة الزمنية فمثلا اذا استعملنا الخمس دقائق ننتظر عدة شموع واذا استعملنا فريم الساعة يكفى افتتاح شمعة واحدة ام ماذا ؟ ارجو التوضيح جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الكسر او الاختراق يكون باغلاق الشمعة فوق المقاومة او تحت الدعم ونجاح اعادة الاختبار وبالنسبة لعدد النقط كان يقال 50 نقطة

----------


## FANAR

الفاضل الاستاذ سمير  ----- شكرا علي اهتمامك   -----------------مااسم المؤشر علي fx acucharts الذي يحدد القمم والقيعان  ---------  بارك اللة في حضرتك    --------------------------------------------

----------


## سمير صيام

> الفاضل الاستاذ سمير  ----- شكرا علي اهتمامك   -----------------مااسم المؤشر علي fx acucharts الذي يحدد القمم والقيعان  ---------  بارك اللة في حضرتك    --------------------------------------------

 والله الفراكتلز مش موجود ولا الزجزاج فمش عارف البديل بتاعهم عموما انا هبقى اجرب المؤشرات كلها واديك خبر

----------


## توفيق12

ماذا يعني كسر الترند وياريت صورة توضيحية ومتى يقع الكسر وماذا بعده هل البيع ام الشراء

----------


## توفيق12

ايضا كيف لي ان احدد الدعم والمقاومة لزوج عملة ما

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا يعني كسر الترند وياريت صورة توضيحية ومتى يقع الكسر وماذا بعده هل البيع ام الشراء

 الترند اسمه خط الاتجاه وهو بيكون على 3 ارتكازات والكسر لفوق الترند الهابط يسمى اختراق والكسر للترند الصاعد لاسفل يسمى كسر  بالنسبة للصورة فانصحك بالذهاب الى موضوع المليون فى عدة شهور او الترند المكسور فى سباق المضاعفات فهو ملئ بالصور التوضيحية لذلك ولتستفيد منه وليس لمجرد صورة واحدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايضا كيف لي ان احدد الدعم والمقاومة لزوج عملة ما

 الدعم والمقاومة هى النقط التى يرتد منها السعر
اخى الكريم ارجع لهذا الكتاب واقراه جيدا سيعيطك فكرة عامة عن الموضوع 
ومن بعد قراءاته عليك بقراءة كتاب جون ميرفى وهو الاساس فى التحليل الفنى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## FANAR

شكرا ياباشا   -----    علي مجهوداتك واهتمامك        ----------------------

----------


## توفيق12

هل الاكسبيرت مفيد

----------


## حلال التلاع

السلام عليكم
سؤالي عن الدخول بصفقة معينة ب نسبة معينة من رأس المال
دائما اسمع ادخل ب 1% او 10% فقط من رأس المال
قرات الكثير لكن لم افهم بالضبط المقصود اريدك ان تشرح لي بالطريقة التالي بارك الله فيك واثابك خيرا على هذا الجهد
مثلا بدأنا المتاجرة وادخلنا بالحساب مبلغ 500 دولار 
ادخل صفقة بعقد 10  
كم تكون النسبة التي دخلت بها بهذه الحالة
وماذا لو دخلت بعقدين 20 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> سؤالي عن الدخول بصفقة معينة ب نسبة معينة من رأس المال
> دائما اسمع ادخل ب 1% او 10% فقط من رأس المال
> قرات الكثير لكن لم افهم بالضبط المقصود اريدك ان تشرح لي بالطريقة التالي بارك الله فيك واثابك خيرا على هذا الجهد
> مثلا بدأنا المتاجرة وادخلنا بالحساب مبلغ 500 دولار 
> ادخل صفقة بعقد 10  
> كم تكون النسبة التي دخلت بها بهذه الحالة
> وماذا لو دخلت بعقدين 20 
> جزاك الله خيرا

  ان شاء الله الرد يوصل لان النت شبه قاطع عندى 
راس المال 500 دولار  الحساب هيكون ميكرو وليس مينى الرافعة ستكون 1:100  و10% ده هيكون مجموع المارجن للصفقات المفتوحة يعنى 50 دولار مارجن تقريبا 
المارجن للصفقة الواحد هيكون 20 دولار يعنى تقدر تفتح صفقتين كحد اقصى فى نفس الوقت او عقدين  
بالنسبة للمخاطرة تكون 1% يعنى 5 دولار = 50 نقطة استوب فاذا كان الاستوب لحد ال 50 يبقى تدخل بعقد واحد 
لو كان الاستوب فى حدود 25 نقطة او اقل يبقى تدخل عقدين فقط لاغير

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الاكسبيرت مفيد

    مفيد لغير المتفرغ والذى نفسيته تتاثر بالمتاجرة

----------


## حلال التلاع

مشكور على الاجابة  وعندي استفسار اخر بنفس السياق
اقرأ احيانا من يقول لاصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة مثلا وينصحهم ان يجعل قيمة النقطة 10 سنت او نصف دولار وهكذا
كيف افعل هذا وما فائدته 
حزاكم الله خير

----------


## توفيق12

> مشكور على الاجابة وعندي استفسار اخر بنفس السياق
> اقرأ احيانا من يقول لاصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة مثلا وينصحهم ان يجعل قيمة النقطة 10 سنت او نصف دولار وهكذا
> كيف افعل هذا وما فائدته 
> حزاكم الله خير

 ساجيبك رغم انني مبتدا مثلك  :AA: 
عندما تجعل مثلا العقد ب 0.01 تكون النقطة تساوي 10 سنت يعني الخسارة ستكون قليلة والربح كذلك 
وفي برنامج التداول عندما تريد فتح صفقة ستجد الخيار وتختار العقد التي تريد ان تفتحه

----------


## توفيق12

اعود لاسال 
من فضلك اخي سمير اريد كتاب جون ميرفي بالعربية

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور على الاجابة  وعندي استفسار اخر بنفس السياق
> اقرأ احيانا من يقول لاصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة مثلا وينصحهم ان يجعل قيمة النقطة 10 سنت او نصف دولار وهكذا
> كيف افعل هذا وما فائدته 
> حزاكم الله خير

   النقطة = 10 سنت يعنى الحساب ميكرو وتستطيع جعل الحساب ميكرو فى افكسول من خلال خيارات البرنامج اما بقى الشركات بيكون بنموذج طلب لذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اعود لاسال 
> من فضلك اخي سمير اريد كتاب جون ميرفي بالعربية

  اتفضل 4shared.com - document sharing - download M Arabic.pdf

----------


## سعد507

سلام عليكم  انا جديد في سوق الفوركس ولدي مبلغ حدود 20 الف دولار ماهي افضل شركه وساطه لاضع هاذا المبلغ وافضل مدير حساب يدير حسابي من حيث نسبه الارباح الشهريه واخذ نسبه من الارباح شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم  انا جديد في سوق الفوركس ولدي مبلغ حدود 20 الف دولار ماهي افضل شركه وساطه لاضع هاذا المبلغ وافضل مدير حساب يدير حسابي من حيث نسبه الارباح الشهريه واخذ نسبه من الارباح شكرا

   افضل من يدير حسابك هو نفسك 
وافضل شركة من وجهة نظرى هى افكسول

----------


## سعد507

انا اخي الكريم بحكم دوامي لاأستطيع ان اتداول لاكثر من ساعتين او ثلاث في اليوم لا وفيا اليل واضن  ان السوق افضل تداول بتوقيت الخليج من الساعه التاسعه صباحا حتى الثالثه عصرا وهاذا الوقت  اكون في دوامي فايليت او تنصحوني بمدير حسابات يدير حسابي ويكون ثقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اخي الكريم بحكم دوامي لاأستطيع ان اتداول لاكثر من ساعتين او ثلاث في اليوم لا وفيا اليل واضن  ان السوق افضل تداول بتوقيت الخليج من الساعه التاسعه صباحا حتى الثالثه عصرا وهاذا الوقت  اكون في دوامي فايليت او تنصحوني بمدير حسابات يدير حسابي ويكون ثقه

  اخى الكريم  وجود تساؤل مثل هذا فى العلن فى المنتدى يفتح عليك رسائل المسوقين وليس اصحاب الثقة  نصيحة منى تعلم اساسيات الفوركس وعندها تستطيع تحكم على الاقل من الجيد ومن غير الجيد  
اما الان فاعلم انه رسائل ستاتيك على الخاص وكل واحد سيفرد انجازاته وقدراته و و و و  
واسمح لى هؤلاء مسوقين ولا غير

----------


## سعد507

انا ان شالله ناوي اتعامل مع منتديات فوركس كمبرزن ومدراء الحسابات التابعين لهم  او شركه محافض 
فما رايك هل يوجد افضل منهم ارجو افادتي وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا ان شالله ناوي اتعامل مع منتديات فوركس كمبرزن ومدراء الحسابات التابعين لهم  او شركه محافض 
> فما رايك هل يوجد افضل منهم ارجو افادتي وشكرا

   بصراحة لم اتابعهم حتى اقيمهم

----------


## حلال التلاع

> النقطة = 10 سنت يعنى الحساب ميكرو وتستطيع جعل الحساب ميكرو فى افكسول من ادخل خيارات البرنامج اما بقى الشركات بيكون بنموذج طلب لذلك

 انا مع اني بحساب مايكرو وادخل بعقد قيمته 10 الا اني ارى ان الربح النقطة بدولار والخسارة بدولار ولم الاحط ابدا حكاية السنتات هذه 
انا فتحت حساب مع شركة FXCM  هل تعتقد اني اخطأت بفتحي معاهم وكان المفروض افتح مع FX sol لااحظت انك تنصح بها  
مشكور

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مع اني بحساب مايكرو وادخل بعقد قيمته 10 الا اني ارى ان الربح النقطة بدولار والخسارة بدولار ولم الاحط ابدا حكاية السنتات هذه 
> انا فتحت حساب مع شركة FXCM  هل تعتقد اني اخطأت بفتحي معاهم وكان المفروض افتح مع FX sol لااحظت انك تنصح بها  
> مشكور

  قيمة العقد للمينى هو 10000 دولار وللميكرو 1000 دولار افكسم يوجد بها مينى فقط وليس ميكرو والميكرو شركة منفصلة تابعة لهم لكنها غير اسلامية للاسف حتى الان 
 بالنسبة لراس مالك فكان الافضل هو افكسول عن افكسم

----------


## سعد507

شكرا لك على الرد لجميع الاستفسارات ولاسئله اخي سمير 
شاو

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مبركاتهأود التوجه بالشكرلإدارة المنتدى وجميع الأعضاء المشاركين فيه لمايوفرون من معلومات قيمة ومفيدة للأخوة العرب والمبدئين أمثالي لقد قمت بقراءة أغلب الإستراتيجيات وبصراحة أنا في حيرة من أمري لم أعرفها من قبل لقد تشتت أفكاري أريد ممن لديهم الخبرة في نصيحتي بإستراتيجية مجربةمن قبل الأخوة ووجد فيها خيراً(أنا أعرف أنه ليس هناك إستراتيجية مضمونة100%   ولاحتى90 ولا80% ولكن الحد الإدنى للإستمرارية في هذا السوق)ذكر أسم الإستراتيجية لايدل على تسويق ومدح لها وذم باقي الإستراتيجيات ماعاذ الله  وبالنهاية نحنا بشر يعني وجود كم هائل من الإستراتيجيات يزرع الشك في القلوب لإتباعي هذه وتركي تلك مع العلم بأن الإلمام بأسباب فتح الصفقة يكاد لاينتهي   ولكن كما قلت أريد وأنتم تريدون أيضاً الحد الأدنىللضمان والإستمرارية أنا أسف جداً جداً جداً على الإطالة بأنتظار ردكم .    همســــــــــة:بأنتظار ردك يأخ سمير.من لهفتك وكتر مشاركاتك حاسس بعرفك من50سنة :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مبركاتهأود التوجه بالشكرلإدارة المنتدى وجميع الأعضاء المشاركين فيه لمايوفرون من معلومات قيمة ومفيدة للأخوة العرب والمبدئين أمثالي لقد قمت بقراءة أغلب الإستراتيجيات وبصراحة أنا في حيرة من أمري لم أعرفها من قبل لقد تشتت أفكاري أريد ممن لديهم الخبرة في نصيحتي بإستراتيجية مجربةمن قبل الأخوة ووجد فيها خيراً(أنا أعرف أنه ليس هناك إستراتيجية مضمونة100%   ولاحتى90 ولا80% ولكن الحد الإدنى للإستمرارية في هذا السوق)ذكر أسم الإستراتيجية لايدل على تسويق ومدح لها وذم باقي الإستراتيجيات ماعاذ الله  وبالنهاية نحنا بشر يعني وجود كم هائل من الإستراتيجيات يزرع الشك في القلوب لإتباعي هذه وتركي تلك مع العلم بأن الإلمام بأسباب فتح الصفقة يكاد لاينتهي   ولكن كما قلت أريد وأنتم تريدون أيضاً الحد الأدنىللضمان والإستمرارية أنا أسف جداً جداً جداً على الإطالة بأنتظار ردكم .    همســــــــــة:بأنتظار ردك يأخ سمير.من لهفتك وكتر مشاركاتك حاسس بعرفك من50سنة

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
والله الطرق كثيرة لكن رايى الشخصى ان تتعلم ادوات التحليل مثل الدعم والمقاومة والترندات والنماذج  ويمكنك متابعة اى من الطرق الموجودة فى المنتدى 
مثل اللؤلؤة ارى انها ممتازة وعندك طريقة اخونا وليد الامور اللى دخل بها المسابقة مرتين 
وعندك طريقة الهارمونيك ممتازة ايضا  جرب اى منهم لفترة لا تقل عن 3 شهور وان شاء الله تستطيع وقتها ان تقيمها جيدا  
بالنسبة انك تعرفنى ممكن ليه لا فممكن نكون عارفين بعض قبل كده لا شئ بعيد على الله

----------


## yasser1

مشكور ياأخ سمير على سرعة والوضوح والإفادة إن شاء الله.ولكن لو سمحت رابط طريقة وليد الأمور.

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور ياأخ سمير على سرعة والوضوح والإفادة إن شاء الله.ولكن لو سمحت رابط طريقة وليد الأمور.

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t54874.html

----------


## tarek7oot

ممكن سؤال من مشرفنا الغالي سمير  انا افهم معنى المؤشرات والتمبلت ولكن انا لاافهم ماهو الاكسبيرت وما الفائدة منه وكيف انزله على الميتا تريدر وكيف اشغله  ومشكور سلفا على هذا الجهد الرائع

----------


## ozoon

السلام عليكم
اردت ان اعرف ماهو التصحيح؟
وماهو الشكل الذي يسمى علم؟ وكيف يتم الاستفاده منه؟
وما هو الكماريلا؟ وماهي فائدته؟
ماهو البايفت وكيف يتم استخدامه 
لكم جزيل الشكر
السموحة ع الاطاله
تقبلوا احترامي

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن سؤال من مشرفنا الغالي سمير  انا افهم معنى المؤشرات والتمبلت ولكن انا لاافهم ماهو الاكسبيرت وما الفائدة منه وكيف انزله على الميتا تريدر وكيف اشغله  ومشكور سلفا على هذا الجهد الرائع

 الاكسبيرت هو متاجر الى به نفس شروط طريقة المتاجرة لكن يفرق انه هو الذى يفتح ويغلق الصفقات نيابة عنك وهو مفيد لغير المتفرغ او اللى نفسيته تتحكم فى صفقاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اردت ان اعرف ماهو التصحيح؟
> وماهو الشكل الذي يسمى علم؟ وكيف يتم الاستفاده منه؟
> وما هو الكماريلا؟ وماهي فائدته؟
> ماهو البايفت وكيف يتم استخدامه 
> لكم جزيل الشكر
> السموحة ع الاطاله
> تقبلوا احترامي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الكامريلا والبايفوت هى طرق رقمية وعليك بالبحث فى مواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد وراجع مواضيعه جيدا ستسفيد منها ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html 
بالنسبة للعلم هو نموذج من النماذج الفنية
واليك موضوع اخونا عبد الكريم فيها شرح وافى لها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html 
بالنسبة للتصحيح هو عندما يأخذ اى زوج من الازواج مسار مثلا صاعد يقوم بالتصحيح يعنى يحصل هبوط للعملة لاخذ اوردرات شراء اخرى من تحت وبعدها يستكمل مساره الصاعد

----------


## al_fahd

اخواني فتحت حساب حقيقي في شركه fxdd واعطيتني 100 دولار هديه يعني الان حسابي هو 100الهديه فقط لكن المشكله اني لااعرف  كيف اديرهذه 100الدولار
يعني مثلا عندما افتح  صفقه كيف اعرف اني دخلت 10 دولار فقط اي بعشر راس المال دون زياده وكم عدد العقود التي تكونت منها الصفقه وكم الاستوب المناسب لهذه الصفقه او الحد المناسب وكم سعر النقطه في هذه الصفقه
وكيف اعرف سعر النقطه لكل عمله يعني كيف اضبط الحجم وماالفرق بين العقد ولوط والحجم
ياريت تشرح ذلك مباشره على الميتاتريدر لشركه fxdd على مبلغ 100 الدولار
واتمنى  من الله جلت قدرته ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفع مالا ولابنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني فتحت حساب حقيقي في شركه fxdd واعطيتني 100 دولار هديه يعني الان حسابي هو 100الهديه فقط لكن المشكله اني لااعرف  كيف اديرهذه 100الدولار
> يعني مثلا عندما افتح  صفقه كيف اعرف اني دخلت 10 دولار فقط اي بعشر راس المال دون زياده وكم عدد العقود التي تكونت منها الصفقه وكم الاستوب المناسب لهذه الصفقه او الحد المناسب وكم سعر النقطه في هذه الصفقه
> وكيف اعرف سعر النقطه لكل عمله يعني كيف اضبط الحجم وماالفرق بين العقد ولوط والحجم
> ياريت تشرح ذلك مباشره على الميتاتريدر لشركه fxdd على مبلغ 100 الدولار
> واتمنى  من الله جلت قدرته ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفغ مالا ولابنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم

 راجع لى عدة ردود هنا عن الادارة المالية 
او راجع هذا الموضوع لاخونا وليد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27002.html

----------


## al_fahd

ماذا تقصد بهنا يعني من اول الموضوع راجع لى عدة ردود هنا عن الادارة المالية

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذا تقصد بهنا يعني من اول الموضوع راجع لى عدة ردود هنا عن الادارة المالية

 المقصود فى هذا الموضوع هناك عدة ردود خاصة بالادارة المالية لو احببت الرجوع اليها وانا اعطيتك موضوع كامل عنها لاخونا وليد

----------


## al_fahd

عفوا اخي قرا موضوع اخونا وليد لكن لم افهمه بشكل واضح ولكن سابحث من بدايه الموضوع رغم ان ذلك يحتاج وقت ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ozoon

لك كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام استاذي سمير 
شكرا جزيلا ،،،، جزاك ربي خيرا   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا اخي قرا موضوع اخونا وليد لكن لم افهمه بشكل واضح ولكن سابحث من بدايه الموضوع رغم ان ذلك يحتاج وقت ولك جزيل الشكر

 من غير قراءة ارجع لاخر 10 صفحات فقد تم الرد على الادارة المالية اكتر من مرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لك كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام استاذي سمير 
> شكرا جزيلا ،،،، جزاك ربي خيرا

 جزاك الله مثله

----------


## توفيق12

سلام استاذ سمير
اسمع كثيرا مثلا "ننتظر اقفال الشمعة او افتتاحها"
كيف اعرف ان الشمعة اقفلت او افتححت وكم تستغرق لكي تقفل

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام استاذ سمير
> اسمع كثيرا مثلا "ننتظر اقفال الشمعة او افتتاحها"
> كيف اعرف ان الشمعة اقفلت او افتححت وكم تستغرق لكي تقفل

 اغلاق الشمعة يكون حسب الفريم الموجودة عليه 
فلو كان اربع ساعات يبقى تنتظر 4 ساعات لاغلاق الشمعة وتفتح الجديدة وهكذا

----------


## tarek7oot

> الاكسبيرت هو متاجر الى به نفس شروط طريقة المتاجرة لكن يفرق انه هو الذى يفتح ويغلق الصفقات نيابة عنك وهو مفيد لغير المتفرغ او اللى نفسيته تتحكم فى صفقاته

 استاذنا الغالي سمير  طيب كيف بنزل الاكسبيرت على الميتاتريدر(اقصد في اي ملف )وكيف بنشغلو ومشكور على سعة صدرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الغالي سمير  طيب كيف بنزل الاكسبيرت على الميتاتريدر(اقصد في اي ملف )وكيف بنشغلو ومشكور على سعة صدرك

 ضعه على الرابط التالى مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج واعادة تشغيل البرنامج  
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

----------


## tarek7oot

> ضعه على الرابط التالى مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج واعادة تشغيل البرنامج   C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

 جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم 
لم افهم شيئا
عملت صفقة بيع ودخلت بثمن 133.38 ووصل الثمن الى 133.36 ومع ذلك اجد انه خاسر -7 
ولاحظ في الصورة ان الثمن الحالي الموجود في الاعلى غير ثمن الموجود في الاسفل في الصفقة 
اعتقد هذا ليس السبريد لانه سبق ان عملت صفقات ولم ارى مثل هذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> لم افهم شيئا
> عملت صفقة بيع ودخلت بثمن 133.38 ووصل الثمن الى 133.36 ومع ذلك اجد انه خاسر -7 
> ولاحظ في الصورة ان الثمن الحالي الموجود في الاعلى غير ثمن الموجود في الاسفل في الصفقة 
> اعتقد هذا ليس السبريد لانه سبق ان عملت صفقات ولم ارى مثل هذا

 وعليكم السلام 
السعر الحالى 133.45 وليس 133.36 بسبب الاسبيرد والسعر امامك فى الصفقة
صفقات الشراء تغلق بسعر بيع
وصفقات البيع تغلق بسعر شراء
و 133.36 الذى امامك سعر بيع وليس سعر شراء

----------


## توفيق12

طيب لماذا في هذع الصورة السعر اللي ف الاعلى مثل السعر اللي في الاسفل

----------


## توفيق12

على فكرة استاذ سمير الشيء هذا يحصل فقط مع الباوند ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب لماذا في هذع الصورة السعر اللي ف الاعلى مثل السعر اللي في الاسفل

  
لان الصفقة شراء واغلاقها يكون بسعر بيع واصلا الشارت بيكون بسعر بيع وليس شراء 
قاعدة عامة
اى شارت تضعه بيكون باسعار البيع وليس الشراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> على فكرة استاذ سمير الشيء هذا يحصل فقط مع الباوند ين

 مع الكل ياغالى 
بس انت مش واخد بالك وعشان تجرب افتح صفقتين بيع وشراء لاى عملة غير المجنون وانت تشوف بنفسك

----------


## توفيق12

اوكي اخي سمير
بورك فيك

----------


## انتربول

السلام عليكم 
فتحت حسابى تجربي  
ولكن اريد ان اعمل يوزر اضافى حتى اعطيه الاخوان لمشاهدة الصفقات فقط بدون التحكم فى العمليات 
الشركه fxdd   و MetaTrader - Alpari (US)

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> فتحت حسابى تجربي  
> ولكن اريد ان اعمل يوزر اضافى حتى اعطيه الاخوان لمشاهدة الصفقات فقط بدون التحكم فى العمليات 
> الشركه fxdd   و MetaTrader - Alpari (US)

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اى حساب تجريبى فى الميتا بيكون من رقم للدخول وكلمة السر وكلمة سر للمشاهدة وستجدها فى الرسالة التى فى قائمة mail  والخاصة بالحساب التجريبى

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير بارك الله في فيك وكثر من امثالك
سؤالي مثلا يوجد المؤشر مكرر يعني مؤشر macd  يوجد في قائمه المؤشرات وكذلك في مؤشرات الجمارك فما هو الفرق؟
سؤال ثاني ماالفرق بين العقد ولوط والحجم؟ حجم العقد = 1000 دولار (حساب ميكرو) يكون النقطة = 10 سنت
ولو حجم العقد 10000 دولار (حساب مينى) تكون النقطة = 1 دولار
بس الاحظ انه يوجد حجم العقد في برنامج الميتاتريد هكذا 0.01 اوهكذا 0.02  اوهكذا 1.0 اوهكذا  10.0 وليس 1000 او 10000 او 100000 فما الفرق؟
سؤال اخير هل هذا 0.01يعتبر عقد وهذا 0.02 عقدين وهذا 8.0 ثمانين عقد وهكذا قيس على ذلك. وجعل الله عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بارك الله في فيك وكثر من امثالك
> سؤالي مثلا يوجد المؤشر مكرر يعني مؤشر macd  يوجد في قائمه المؤشرات وكذلك في مؤشرات الجمارك فما هو الفرق؟
> سؤال ثاني ماالفرق بين العقد ولوط والحجم؟   حجم العقد = 1000 دولار (حساب ميكرو) يكون النقطة = 10 سنت
> ولو حجم العقد 10000 دولار (حساب مينى) تكون النقطة = 1 دولار
> بس الاحظ انه يوجد حجم العقد في برنامج الميتاتريد هكذا 0.01 اوهكذا 0.02  اوهكذا 1.0 اوهكذا  10.0 وليس 1000 او 10000 او 100000 فما الفرق؟
> سؤال اخير هل هذا 0.01يعتبر عقد وهذا 0.02 عقدين وهذا 8.0 ثمانين عقد وهكذا قيس على ذلك. وجعل الله عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم

  لا فرق ان شاء الله الاتنين واحد 
العقد = اللوت 
الحجم المقصود قيمة العقد او اللوت من الدولار يعنى 10000 او 1000 او 100000

----------


## توفيق12

ما الفرق بين المؤشر والتمبلت وماهو هذا الاخير بالضبط

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما الفرق بين المؤشر والتمبلت وماهو هذا الاخير بالضبط

 المؤشر اداة من ادوات التحليل الفنى 
لكن التمبلت هو تسهيل على المتداول بدلا من وضع عدة مؤشرات فى كل مرة على الشارت فهو حفظ للشارت بالمؤشرات اللى عليه ويسمى هذا الحفظ بالتمبلت

----------


## توفيق12

كيف اعرف ان الشمعة انتهت
هل من شكلها ام من ماذا

----------


## al_fahd

كنت قد وضعت هذين السؤالين لكن لم اجد اجابتهما حجم العقد = 1000 دولار (حساب ميكرو) يكون النقطة = 10 سنت
ولو حجم العقد 10000 دولار (حساب مينى) تكون النقطة = 1 دولار
بس الاحظ انه يوجد حجم العقد في برنامج الميتاتريد هكذا 0.01 اوهكذا 0.02  اوهكذا 1.0 اوهكذا  10.0 وليس 1000 او 10000 او 100000 فما الفرق؟
سؤال اخير هل هذا 0.01يعتبر عقد وهذا 0.02 عقدين وهذا 8.0 ثمانين عقد وهكذا قيس على ذلك. وجعل الله عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اعرف ان الشمعة انتهت
> هل من شكلها ام من ماذا

 ببداية شمعة جديدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> كنت قد وضعت هذين السؤالين لكن لم اجد اجابتهما حجم العقد = 1000 دولار (حساب ميكرو) يكون النقطة = 10 سنت
> ولو حجم العقد 10000 دولار (حساب مينى) تكون النقطة = 1 دولار
> بس الاحظ انه يوجد حجم العقد في برنامج الميتاتريد هكذا 0.01 اوهكذا 0.02  اوهكذا 1.0 اوهكذا  10.0 وليس 1000 او 10000 او 100000 فما الفرق؟
> سؤال اخير هل هذا 0.01يعتبر عقد وهذا 0.02 عقدين وهذا 8.0 ثمانين عقد وهكذا قيس على ذلك. وجعل الله عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم

 انا افتكرت انك حطيتهم من ضمن الاقتباس
شوف الشركات ممكن توفر حساب مينى وحساب عادى
وممكن عادى بس ويكون اللوت = 1 وبالتالى لو عايزه مينى يكون 0.1 ولو ميكرو يكون 0.01
لو كان الحساب مينى = 1 اذن الميكرو = 0.1 والنانو = 0.01

----------


## عبدالناصر68

استاذ سمير 
تحية طيبة 
كيف يمكنني تغيير قواعد الحساب في شركة FXCM

----------


## eha

السلام عليكم 
اساتذتي كل عام والجميع بخير
 عندي سوال بالنسبة لي ادوات المتاجرة انا منزل برنامج شركة ifc لكنها غير ثرية واريد استخدام برنامج ميتاتريد كيف يتم الربط بينهم والمتاجرة من الميتا مباشرة من حسابي فيifc  ودمتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> تحية طيبة 
> كيف يمكنني تغيير قواعد الحساب في شركة FXCM

 هلا عبد الناصر 
لو تقصد الرافعة ده بيكون بنموذج مخصص لذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اساتذتي كل عام والجميع بخير
>  عندي سوال بالنسبة لي ادوات المتاجرة انا منزل برنامج شركة ifc لكنها غير ثرية واريد استخدام برنامج ميتاتريد كيف يتم الربط بينهم والمتاجرة من الميتا مباشرة من حسابي فيifc  ودمتم

 وعليكم السلام
الافضل ان تكون تحليلك على الميتاتريدر وتضع الصفقات على البرنامج اما يكون هناك ربط على حد علمى لا يوجد بينهم ربط

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
كيف لي ان اطبق المؤشرات على اسهم البورصة المغربية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> كيف لي ان اطبق المؤشرات على اسهم البورصة المغربية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التطبيق سيكون كاى تطبيق لاى شارت عملة وعلى البرنامج المستخدم سؤاء كان ميتاتريدر او اى برنامج اخر

----------


## al_fahd

سمعتك تقول يا استاذي تقول حساب نانو
يمكن ان تذكر لي بعض الشركات

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمعتك تقول يا استاذي تقول حساب نانو
> يمكن ان تذكر لي بعض الشركات

 اسمع ان انتربانك بها الحساب النانو

----------


## توفيق12

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  التطبيق سيكون كاى تطبيق لاى شارت عملة وعلى البرنامج المستخدم سؤاء كان ميتاتريدر او اى برنامج اخر

 ولكن كيف لي ان اتي بشارت شركة معينة وادخله في الميتاتردير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن كيف لي ان اتي بشارت شركة معينة وادخله في الميتاتردير

 انت لن تاتى بذلك
كل شركة لها برنامجها الخاص بها وكل برنامج به الادوات الفنية اللازمة لذلك

----------


## al_fahd

الله يفتح عليك يااستاذ سمير 
انا اغبطك على عملك هذا بارك الله فيك *قال نبينا وحبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له" رواه بن ماجه 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( إن مما يلحق المؤمن من عمله وحسناته بعد موته، علماً علمه ونشره، وولداً صالحاً تركه، ومصحفاً ورثه ، أو مسجداً بناه، أو بيتاً لابن السبيل بناه )). رواه ابن ماجه*

----------


## سفير الخير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   يا ناس انا اشتركت في موقع hy markets لتجارة العملات وماني عارف شي ارجوكم ابغى احد من مكة يعلمني وماعندي مشكلة احاسبو على الساعة حتى لو يدلني على شركة برنامجها بلعربي  الله يخليكم ساعدوني هل في شركة كويسة اتاجر فيها بس ما يكون السعر المبدائي اكثر من 50$ بليييييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني :Hands:   وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## I Will Be

السلام عليكم أخواني 
أبحث من أيام عن طريقة المتاجرة من خلال الميتا تريد 4  
أتمنى أن اجد الشرح من احد الاخوان  :Asvc:

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ عصام 
البارحه فتحت صفقه وحددت لها الهدف والاستوب لكن عندما وصلت للهدف لم تتفعل ما السبب؟ 
ماذا تعني هذه الكلمه في الميتاتريدرالحد الاقصى من الانحراف؟ 
بعض الاخوه عندما يضعون توصيات يعطون لصفقه هدف اول وهدف ثاني .................كيف ذلك؟

----------


## al_fahd

اخي عصام بارك الله فيك        هكذا هو الحب للغير كما هو الحب للنفس وهكذا هو المؤمن   
اناطالب ادرس في الخارج فقلت امول دراستي من الفوركس لكن وجدت الفوركس ليس بالامر الهين فهو يحتاج وقت كبير لاتقانه وانا لا اجد الوقت الكافي بسبب ضغوط الدراسه 
ولكن املك الان اجازه قصيره فقلت نستغل الوقت لكي نتعلم بقدر المستطاع
فبماذا تنصحني هل اعتمد على التوصيات في متاجرتي او اتعلم استراتيجيه او استراتيجيتين واتاجر بهما ؟
اي الاستراتيجيات ترشح لي وما هو اقل شي ان تنصحني ان اخرج  به من هذاالعالم من خلال  خبرتك؟

----------


## أبن الشيبة

السلام عليكم أستاذي سمير وكل عام وانت بخير عندي سؤال ياليت تفهمني عليه وهو طريقة رسم 
الفايبو ناشتي لتحديد الاهداف أنا حاولت أفهم طريقة موضوع رؤية جديدة للفايبو بس ماقدرت 
أعرف كيفية الرسم وووقتها وكيفية التغغير بالاعدادات الى سالب مثلا منتظر ردك استاذي وياليت 
تعطينا هذا الدرس على الشارت ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم أخواني 
> أبحث من أيام عن طريقة المتاجرة من خلال الميتا تريد 4  
> أتمنى أن اجد الشرح من احد الاخوان

 تفضل يا أخى واحدة من الاستراتيجيات الممتازة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t35448.html 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   يا ناس انا اشتركت في موقع hy markets لتجارة العملات وماني عارف شي ارجوكم ابغى احد من مكة يعلمني وماعندي مشكلة احاسبو على الساعة حتى لو يدلني على شركة برنامجها بلعربي  الله يخليكم ساعدوني هل في شركة كويسة اتاجر فيها بس ما يكون السعر المبدائي اكثر من 50$ بليييييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني  وجزاكم الله الف خير

 تفضل يا أخى 
أن شاء الله هناك تجد ضالتك  مــوســوعــة المـتـداول العـربـي - منتديات المتداول العربي 
ودى و تقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ عصام 
> البارحه فتحت صفقه وحددت لها الهدف والاستوب لكن عندما وصلت للهدف لم تتفعل ما السبب؟ 
> ماذا تعني هذه الكلمه في الميتاتريدرالحد الاقصى من الانحراف؟ 
> بعض الاخوه عندما يضعون توصيات يعطون لصفقه هدف اول وهدف ثاني .................كيف ذلك؟

 ان لم تتفعل الصفقة فاكيد لم يصل لليمت فاعلم ان صفقة البيع تنتهى بسعر شراء وصفقة الشراء تنتهى بسعر بيع 
الحد الاقصى من الانحراف المقصود بيها كام نقطة مسموح يبعد عن السعر اللى انت هتدخل بيه الصفقة
بالنسبة للاهداف ده هيرجع حسب رؤيتك للشارت واقتناعك الى اين سيصل وبناء عليه تحدد عدة اهداف له

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي عصام بارك الله فيك        هكذا هو الحب للغير كما هو الحب للنفس وهكذا هو المؤمن   
> اناطالب ادرس في الخارج فقلت امول دراستي من الفوركس لكن وجدت الفوركس ليس بالامر الهين فهو يحتاج وقت كبير لاتقانه وانا لا اجد الوقت الكافي بسبب ضغوط الدراسه 
> ولكن املك الان اجازه قصيره فقلت نستغل الوقت لكي نتعلم بقدر المستطاع
> فبماذا تنصحني هل اعتمد على التوصيات في متاجرتي او اتعلم استراتيجيه او استراتيجيتين واتاجر بهما ؟
> اي الاستراتيجيات ترشح لي وما هو اقل شي ان تنصحني ان اخرج  به من هذاالعالم من خلال  خبرتك؟

 لا انصحك بالتوصيات الافضل تعلم اى طريقة من الطرق الموجودة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذي سمير وكل عام وانت بخير عندي سؤال ياليت تفهمني عليه وهو طريقة رسم 
> الفايبو ناشتي لتحديد الاهداف أنا حاولت أفهم طريقة موضوع رؤية جديدة للفايبو بس ماقدرت 
> أعرف كيفية الرسم وووقتها وكيفية التغغير بالاعدادات الى سالب مثلا منتظر ردك استاذي وياليت 
> تعطينا هذا الدرس على الشارت ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 اضافة مستويات بالسالب ده بيكون فى اعدادات الفايبوناتشى نفسه فادخل على خصائص الفايبوناشتى وعلى قائمة المستويات وتقدر تضيف المستويات السالبة

----------


## أبن الشيبة

شكرا جزيلا اخوي سمير طيب بالنسبة للرسم الي يقولون من القاع الى قمه او العكس 
الان القمم كثيرة والقيعان كثيرة يعني هل قاع شهري او يومي ممكن توضح لي اخوي هذة النقطة الي نسيت تجاوبني عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا اخوي سمير طيب بالنسبة للرسم الي يقولون من القاع الى قمه او العكس 
> الان القمم كثيرة والقيعان كثيرة يعني هل قاع شهري او يومي ممكن توضح لي اخوي هذة النقطة الي نسيت تجاوبني عليها

 الرسم يكون على اخر موجة سعرية لو كان صاعد يكون من القاع للقمة ولو كان هابط يكون من القمة للقاع

----------


## I Will Be

> تفضل يا أخى واحدة من الاستراتيجيات الممتازة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t35448.html 
> ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا اخي وليد الحلو جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن انا ما كنت اقصده بطريقة المتاجرة  
طريقة وضع الاوامر البيع و الشراء .. وهالامور في برنامج الميتا تريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي وليد الحلو جزاك الله خيرا 
> لكن انا ما كنت اقصده بطريقة المتاجرة  
> طريقة وضع الاوامر البيع و الشراء .. وهالامور في برنامج الميتا تريد

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html

----------


## I Will Be

شكرا اخي سمير صيام جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ عاصم 
هل الاسبريد يكون للصفقه مهما كان عدد العقود او كل عقد له اسبريد اي كلما زاد عدد العقود في الصفقه كلما زاد الاسبريد؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ عاصم 
> هل الاسبريد يكون للصفقه مهما كان عدد العقود او كل عقد له اسبريد اي كلما زاد عدد العقود في الصفقه كلما زاد الاسبريد؟

 اسمى سمير  :Big Grin: 
بالنسبة للاسبيرد فهو لكل عقد يتم فتحه 
وكلما زادت العقود زاد الاسبيرد بزيادة عدد العقود
يعنى الاسبيرد لليورو 3 نقط
وانت فتحت 5 عقود
اذن الاسبيرد الكلى = 5 (عدد العقود) × 3 (الاسبيرد) = 15

----------


## أبن الشيبة

الله يرضى عليك استاذي سمير طيب ممكن تقلي وتفهني الموجة السعرية كيف اعرفها 
تراني مبتدا هههههههه وشكرا مقدما ومؤخرا

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير........................الان صح......................عفوا كنت اكتب عصام
فتحت 3 عقود بحساب ميكرو بهامش مستخدم83.78  ورصيدي 100 دولار المفروض اخسر الهامش المتوفر فقط  لكن بعد اغلاق الصفقه وبعد ارجاع الهامش المستخدم وجدته 83.64 اين راحت 14 السنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يرضى عليك استاذي سمير طيب ممكن تقلي وتفهني الموجة السعرية كيف اعرفها 
> تراني مبتدا هههههههه وشكرا مقدما ومؤخرا

 الموجة بتكون بين اى قمة وقاع

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير........................الان صح......................عفوا كنت اكتب عصام
> فتحت 3 عقود بحساب ميكرو بهامش مستخدم83.78  ورصيدي 100 دولار المفروض اخسر الهامش المتوفر فقط  لكن بعد اغلاق الصفقه وبعد ارجاع الهامش المستخدم وجدته 83.64 اين راحت 14 السنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الهامش المستخدم بيرد اليك لكن ممكن احيانا مع اغلاق الصفقات ممكن يزيد نقطة ويكون حسابك اصبح اقل من الهامش فيخصم الفرق ده من الهامش

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير بارك الله فيك واطآل عمرك.................................قل آمين 
فتحت صفقه باوند-ين   مكونه من ثلاثه عقود  لاحظتوا مجرد فتح الصفقه كانت الخساره 90سنت يعني الاسبريد 9 نقاط
وليس 27 نقطه .................كيف ذلك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بارك الله فيك واطآل عمرك.................................قل آمين 
> فتحت صفقه باوند-ين   مكونه من ثلاثه عقود  لاحظتوا مجرد فتح الصفقه كانت الخساره 90سنت يعني الاسبريد 9 نقاط
> وليس 27 نقطه .................كيف ذلك؟

 لو الحساب ميكرو و الدخول ب 3 عقود المفروض يفتح على -27 نقطة = 2.7 دولار وليس 90 سنت
90 سنت بتكون للعقد الواحد وليس ل 3 عقود

----------


## أبن الشيبة

_أستاذي سمير بارك الله فيك أنا الأن رسمت الفايبو ناتشي على عملة
اليورو/دولار
فريم 30 دقيقة
حيث حددت القمه والقاع بأستخدام الزيج زاج
ومن ثم قمة برسم الفايبو من الموجة الاخيرة الخاصة بالقاع الى القمة
وارفقت لك الشارت الي طبقت عليه بالأسفل أرجو التصحيح اذا في غلط أستاذي سمير وجزاك الله كل الخير _

----------


## سمير صيام

> _أستاذي سمير بارك الله فيك أنا الأن رسمت الفايبو ناتشي على عملة
> اليورو/دولار
> فريم 30 دقيقة
> حيث حددت القمه والقاع بأستخدام الزيج زاج
> ومن ثم قمة برسم الفايبو من الموجة الاخيرة الخاصة بالقاع الى القمة
> وارفقت لك الشارت الي طبقت عليه بالأسفل أرجو التصحيح اذا في غلط أستاذي سمير وجزاك الله كل الخير _

 تمام كده ياغالى
افضل الفريمات للفايبوناشتى هو الاربع ساعات

----------


## خلودي

انا فتحت حساب بشركة تتعامل مع  الملتا تريد حقيقي  اناعارف كيف اسجل التجريبي  لكن الحقيقي لم اعرف  وذهبت long وادخلت المعلومات ومافيه فايده هل يوجد طريقة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا فتحت حساب بشركة تتعامل مع  الملتا تريد حقيقي  اناعارف كيف اسجل التجريبي  لكن الحقيقي لم اعرف  وذهبت long وادخلت المعلومات ومافيه فايده هل يوجد طريقة اخرى

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اللى فاهمه من كلامك انك مش عارف تدخل صفقات وطريقة الدخول فى الديمو زى الحقيقى

----------


## خلودي

انا اعرف ادخل ديمو املى البيانات وتجيك كلمة المرور واليوزر نيم   اما الحقيقي اعطتني الشركة وابغى ادخل البيانات حق الشركه رافض مايخش وكما شرحت باول اني دخلت للونج وادخلت البيانات ولو يتم الدخول  اريد فقط كيف الدخول

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اعرف ادخل ديمو املى البيانات وتجيك كلمة المرور واليوزر نيم   اما الحقيقي اعطتني الشركة وابغى ادخل البيانات حق الشركه رافض مايخش وكما شرحت باول اني دخلت للونج وادخلت البيانات ولو يتم الدخول  اريد فقط كيف الدخول

 اخى الكريم
فى الحقيقى انت بتسجل بياناتك وترسل اوراقك وبعد اعتماد الاوراق وتحويل الاموال ياتيك بيانات الدخول
اما فى الديمو لانه ليس فيه اوراق او تحويل بمجرد التسجيل بياتيك بيانات الدخول

----------


## خلودي

انا الان لدي معلومات الدخول اوكيه من وين ادخل لو سمحت اتعبتك معي

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا الان لدي معلومات الدخول اوكيه من وين ادخل لو سمحت اتعبتك معي

 اضغط crtl + n  ستظهر قوائم المؤشرات وبيان الحسابات وبالضغط بيمين الماوس على قائمة account الموجودة اعلى المؤشرات اختار login  وضع بيانات الدخول

----------


## خلودي

ادخلت مثل ما قلت ولكن دون جدوى هل اكلم الشرركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ادخلت مثل ما قلت ولكن دون جدوى هل اكلم الشرركة

 افضل ان تكلمهم قد يكون حسابك غير مفعل للان

----------


## خلودي

مشكور وما تقصر ورايتك بيضاء دائما  ومبدع

----------


## SahamEmarati99

أخواني الأعزاء .. تحية طيبة .. عندي استفسار بسيط .. هل رسم المثلث الهابط صحيح للزوج AUDUSD المرفق ... مع الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخواني الأعزاء .. تحية طيبة .. عندي استفسار بسيط .. هل رسم المثلث الهابط صحيح للزوج AUDUSD المرفق ... مع الشكر

 اهلا بك
عليك بهذا الموضوع فهو مختص بالنماذج ان شاء الله    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير السلام عليكم
اسمعهم يقولون المارجن كول ...............متى ياتي بالضبط؟؟؟........وعندما ياتي كم مده يعطيني لعمل ايداع في الشركه
يعني احتاج ايام حتى يصل الايداع.........................وبذلك تكون الصفقه قد انتهت..................اذا مافائدته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SahamEmarati99

شكرآ جزيلآ أخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير السلام عليكم
> اسمعهم يقولون المارجن كول ...............متى ياتي بالضبط؟؟؟........وعندما ياتي كم مده يعطيني لعمل ايداع في الشركه
> يعني احتاج ايام حتى يصل الايداع.........................وبذلك تكون الصفقه قد انتهت..................اذا مافائدته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام 
الاسم واضح انه مارجن يعنى الامر يخص المارجن ومارجن كول يعنى نداء المارجن 
وهو بكل بساطة لو انت فاتح صفقات وطبعا هذه الصفقات محجوز مارجن بخصوصها
فلو فرض انه محجوز مارجن مثلا 500 دولار 
ياتيك المارجن كول وهو معناه اغلاق كافة الصفقات المفتوحة لو اصبح الهامش المتاح اقل من 500 دولار لانه معانه انه رصيدك اقل من الهامش المحجوز

----------


## al_fahd

استاذسمير 
يعني ما استطيع افتح صفقات يكون مجموع  هامشها المستخدم  اكبر من الهامش المتوفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني مجرد ماافتح صفقه يكون هامشها المستخدم مثلا 80 والمتوفر 20 ياتي نداء الهامش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير 
المتاجره 10% تتضمن الصفقات المفتوحه والاستوب لوز ام الهامش المستخدم  فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Z704Z

نتائج التوصيات (+9275) 
ما معنى هذا  
انه ضاعف المبلغ 90 مرة !!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذسمير 
> يعني ما استطيع افتح صفقات يكون مجموع  هامشها المستخدم  اكبر من الهامش المتوفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني مجرد ماافتح صفقه يكون هامشها المستخدم مثلا 80 والمتوفر 20 ياتي نداء الهامش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 تمام ماينفعش تفتح صفقات بهامش اكبر من رصيدك من الهامش المتاح
هو لن يسمح لك بفتح الصفقة لو مش متوفر لكن لو كان متوفر وقل عن ذلك اثناء سير الصفقة فهنا ياتى المارجن كول

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> المتاجره 10% تتضمن الصفقات المفتوحه والاستوب لوز ام الهامش المستخدم  فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ال 10% للمارجن المستخدم
 و 1-3% للاستوب للصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> نتائج التوصيات (+9275) 
> ما معنى هذا  
> انه ضاعف المبلغ 90 مرة !!!

  
معناه انه بيقول انه حقق هذه النقاط من التوصيات وليس 90 ضعف

----------


## م. تيمور

> ياجماعة الخير فيه حاجه مش مفهومه 00انتم بتغيروا من خصائص الاكسبيرتات اللى بالامتداد ex وتعملوا باك تيست وتظبط معاكم 0 لكن عندى لا يستجيب لاى تغيير على اى اكسبيرت بالامتداد السابق ولا على اى شركة حتى لو قمت باغلاق البرنامج واعادة فتحه من جديد (الا انه يستجيب للتغييرات فى الاوردرات المنفذة فقط )  ويستجيب لكل التغييرات للاكسبيرتات بالامتداد mq يعنى المشكلة فى ال ex ازاى عندكم شغال عادى

 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

 ده سؤال للمبرمجين  :Big Grin:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

 شكرا على النقل اخى تيمور   

> ده سؤال للمبرمجين

 تمام ياباشا   :Big Grin:

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أستاذي سمير أنا حملت مؤشرات خاصة باستراتيجية الفرما لاخونا النجف وعند فك الملف المضغوط  ظهر لي المؤشرات بهذا الشكل كما بالملف بالصورة المرفقة ايش المشكلة الحاصة الله يرضى عليك.   :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي سمير أنا حملت مؤشرات خاصة باستراتيجية الفرما لاخونا النجف وعند فك الملف المضغوط  ظهر لي المؤشرات بهذا الشكل كما بالملف بالصورة المرفقة ايش المشكلة الحاصة الله يرضى عليك.

 المؤشرات اللى بتكون امتداد ex4  دى مؤشرات صحيحة لكن الكود مخفى فضعهم عادى فى فولدر المؤشرات فى برنامج التداول وان شاء الله هيشتغلوا عادى

----------


## أبن الشيبة

طيب ممكن تعطيني طريقة وضعه بين المؤشرات لاني مش متعود على هذي الطريقة منتظرك بالطريقة والف شكرا
لك يامعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ممكن تعطيني طريقة وضعه بين المؤشرات لاني مش متعود على هذي الطريقة منتظرك بالطريقة والف شكرا
> لك يامعلم

 نفس الطريقة العادية فى الفولدر التالى  
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators

----------


## أبن الشيبة

أسف على الازعاج جربت الطريقة لكن ماتصلح اخوي حيث اني متعود على ملفات من نوع امتداد mq4 
ياليت تعطيني طريقة لهذي الملفات وكيفية وضعه على الاقل او موضوع موجود هنا بالصور علشان استفيد منه 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أسف على الازعاج جربت الطريقة لكن ماتصلح اخوي حيث اني متعود على ملفات من نوع امتداد mq4 
> ياليت تعطيني طريقة لهذي الملفات وكيفية وضعه على الاقل او موضوع موجود هنا بالصور علشان استفيد منه 
> وشكرا

 
ياغالى لايوجد اى طريقة مختلفة الاتنين واحد الفرق بينهم ده شايف الكود بتاعه والتانى الكود محمى

----------


## moubtadye

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذ  سمير   ما هي المراحل المتبعة لادخال الملفات المرفقة في  برنامج الميتاتريدر4  و جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذ  سمير   ما هي المراحل المتبعة لادخال الملفات المرفقة في  برنامج الميتاتريدر4  و جزاك الله خيرا*

 1. وضع المرشر على الرابط التالى
 C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج  
2. اعادة تشغيل البرنامج
3. وضع المؤشر على الشارت

----------


## moubtadye

جزاك الله خيرا    أستاذ سمير

----------


## al_fahd

الف الف شكر استاذي سمير ...............................اللهم اسكن الفردوس الاعلى!

----------


## توفيق12

ما معنى فلترة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما معنى فلترة

 الفلترة هى اشارة من مؤشر اخر تدعم اشارة المؤشر الحالى

----------


## توفيق12

اريد ان اسال كيف اكتب رقم على الشارت في الميتاتردير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان اسال كيف اكتب رقم على الشارت في الميتاتردير

 اما ببرنامج رسم او تختار A  من الايكون او من قائمة INSERT

----------


## Z704Z

ممكن تشرحلى ازاى على اليورو والدولار اخلى كل نقطة مكسب = 1% من مبلغى 
بمعنى بعد اما اجيب 100 نقطة  اكون حققت ضعف مبلغى  
هل ينفع ذك على حساب 250 دولار 
ولا ماينفعش اشتغل على الرصيد كله ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تشرحلى ازاى على اليورو والدولار اخلى كل نقطة مكسب = 1% من مبلغى 
> بمعنى بعد اما اجيب 100 نقطة  اكون حققت ضعف مبلغى  
> هل ينفع ذك على حساب 250 دولار 
> ولا ماينفعش اشتغل على الرصيد كله ؟

 مبلغك 250 دولار بما يعادل 250 نقطة
ازاى 100 نقطة هتكون كحققة ضعف مبلغك الا اذا كانت النقطة = 2.5 دولار  
طبعا عشان تكون النقطة عندك اعلى من دولار  فمعنى كده انك بتعرض ال 250 دولار للهلاك فورا 
عشان تشتغل لازم يكون الحساب ميكرو
الرافعة 1:100
النقطة = 10 سنت
المخاطرة (الاستوب) = 1-2% بمعنى 2.5 الى 5 دولار (حد اقصى 50 نقطة)
ادارة مالية عدم فتح صفقات باكتر من 10% من الحساب كمارجن = لايزيد عن عقد واحد فى نفس الوقت

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير حياك الله
هل تقصد ان عباره  الحدالاقصى من الانحراف الموجوده في الميتاتريدر تعني هكذا مثلا دخلت صفقه شراء ب 1.38 وعملت الحدالاقصى من الانحراف12 نقطه يعني لما يصل 1.50  يغلق الصفقه او لما يصل1.26  يغلق الصفقه.  
مامعنى باك تست,وكيف اضع الاكسبيرت في البرنامج هل على هذا المسار C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير حياك الله
> هل تقصد ان عباره  الحدالاقصى من الانحراف الموجوده في الميتاتريدر تعني هكذا مثلا دخلت صفقه شراء ب 1.38 وعملت الحدالاقصى من الانحراف12 نقطه يعني لما يصل 1.50  يغلق الصفقه او لما يصل1.26  يغلق الصفقه.  
> مامعنى باك تست,وكيف اضع الاكسبيرت في البرنامج هل على هذا المسار C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

 بالنسبة للمسار ده تضع فيه الاكسبيرت وتعمل رستارت للبرنامج 
بالنسبة للانحراف المقصود بيه انت عايز تدخل شراء مجنون من 138.40 مثلا والسعر تحرك من 138.40 الى 138.50 قبل تفعيل الصفقة فهنا بتسمح للبرنامج بمدى معين من النقط لو اتحرك السعر خلاله يفعل الصفقة
يعنى لو قلنا 12 نقطة
وانت عايز تدخل شراء من 138.40 والسعر تحرك الى 138.51 سيفعل لك الصفقة فورا على 138.51
لكن لو السعر تحرك الى 138.53 لن يتم تفعيل الصفقة لانه اكتر من 12 نقطة المسموح بها

----------


## saudf

اخوي انا ابغى اسحب فلوسي ممن شركة اف اكس سلوشين كيف ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي انا ابغى اسحب فلوسي ممن شركة اف اكس سلوشين كيف ؟؟؟

 يمكنك سحب جزء من فلوسك او فلوسك كلها من خلال نموذج السحب التالى وارساله بالايميل الى [email protected]  http://ar.fxsolutions.com/documents/...al_Request.pdf

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم...يا ا/ سمير...أنا باعمل تست لاكسبيرت معين باستخدام strategy tester لكنه مصمم انه يبدأ التست من 17/11/2008....!!!! :Angry Smile:  بالرغم من أى تاريخ عايزه باحدده عشان يبدأ منه ...عندك فكرة ايه الحل....؟ شاكر ليك ردك...

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم...يا ا/ سمير...أنا باعمل تست لاكسبيرت معين باستخدام strategy tester لكنه مصمم انه يبدأ التست من 17/11/2008....!!!! بالرغم من أى تاريخ عايزه باحدده عشان يبدأ منه ...عندك فكرة ايه الحل....؟ شاكر ليك ردك...

 وعليكم السلام
معلش هذا سؤال خاصة ببرمجة المؤشرات فارجو سؤاله فى قسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات

----------


## عبده المصرى

السلام عليكم ابوصيام الغالى بقولك هو افكسول برو مفيش فيه حساب الافريج لعدد من العقود باسعار مختلفة كما كان بالبرنامج القديم وشكرا،،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ابوصيام الغالى بقولك هو افكسول برو مفيش فيه حساب الافريج لعدد من العقود باسعار مختلفة كما كان بالبرنامج القديم وشكرا،،،

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المفروض انه موجود فى اول ما تدخل على البرنامج على اليمين بيجيب لكل عملة العقود المفتوحة والمتوسط لها

----------


## عبده المصرى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  المفروض انه موجود فى اول ما تدخل على البرنامج على اليمين بيجيب لكل عملة العقود المفتوحة والمتوسط لها

 لاء كان بالبرنامج القديم اما الجديد مش موجود شغال بالالة الحاسبة وبصراحة مشكلة،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> لاء كان بالبرنامج القديم اما الجديد مش موجود شغال بالالة الحاسبة وبصراحة مشكلة،،

 بسيطة ياغالى
افتح قائمة trading  واختار اول اختيار اللى هو instrument summery 
اى خدمة ياغالى

----------


## عبده المصرى

> بسيطة ياغالى  افتح قائمة trading واختار اول اختيار اللى هو instrument summery  اى خدمة ياغالى

 تسلم ياغالى بس ليه اللفة دى كانت الاول اسهل المهم موجودة ربنا يكرمك ،،، :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم ياغالى بس ليه اللفة دى كانت الاول اسهل المهم موجودة ربنا يكرمك ،،،

 هى اصلا موجودة بس الظاهر انك غيرت حاجة فى البرنامج لانها موجودة عندى فى الشاشة الرئيسية عند الدخول على اليمين
ممكن تضغط على السهم الموجود اعلى المربع اللى على اليمين عشان يجيبها لك  
شوف زى الصورة

----------


## moubtadye

استاذ سمير
بعد تنزيل و  تثبيت البرنامج بالكامل، FX AccuCharts،
وعند اول محاولة لفتح البرنامج خرج لي مربع فيه اسم المستخدم غير مكتوب بينما كلمة السر مكتوبة علما اني لم اختر لا اسم مستخدم ولا كلمة سر.مادا اكتب في كلمة المستخدم ?

----------


## moubtadye

بعد تنزيل و  تثبيت البرنامج بالكامل، FX AccuCharts،
وعند اول محاولة لفتح البرنامج خرج لي مربع فيه اسم المستخدم غير مكتوب بينما كلمة السر مكتوبة علما اني لم اختر لا اسم مستخدم ولا كلمة سر.مادا اكتب في اسم مستخدم الغير موجودة

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد تنزيل و  تثبيت البرنامج بالكامل، FX AccuCharts،
> وعند اول محاولة لفتح البرنامج خرج لي مربع فيه اسم المستخدم غير مكتوب بينما كلمة السر مكتوبة علما اني لم اختر لا اسم مستخدم ولا كلمة سر.مادا اكتب في اسم مستخدم الغير موجودة

 اكتب اى بيانات دخول صحيحة وامسح الموجود

----------


## khoolu

كل مرة اسجل فيها لحساب تجريبي للميتا تريدر تطلعلي هذه الرسالة بدون يوزر او باسوورد
ايش العمل
مع العلم اني جربت مع شركات كثيرة , لكن نفس المشكلة 
لغيت الفايرول و لغيت الحماية من الكمبوتر و لكن نفس المشكلة
اخذت يوزر و احد من الشباب و سويت دخول بالميتا تريدر و لكن الميتا تريدر في جهازي لا يمكن ان يتصل
مسحت البرنامج وجربت نزلته من جديد من شركات اخرى وايضاً نفس المشكلة 
مسحت الريجستري و ايضاً نفس المشكلة 
الرجاء الحل 
ارغب في استخدام وتعلم الميتاتريدر منذ اكثر من شهرين و لكن هذه المشكلة تقف عائق في طريقي
الله يجزي خير كل من يساعدني

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل مرة اسجل فيها لحساب تجريبي للميتا تريدر تطلعلي هذه الرسالة بدون يوزر او باسوورد
> ايش العمل
> مع العلم اني جربت مع شركات كثيرة , لكن نفس المشكلة 
> لغيت الفايرول و لغيت الحماية من الكمبوتر و لكن نفس المشكلة
> اخذت يوزر و احد من الشباب و سويت دخول بالميتا تريدر و لكن الميتا تريدر في جهازي لا يمكن ان يتصل
> مسحت البرنامج وجربت نزلته من جديد من شركات اخرى وايضاً نفس المشكلة 
> مسحت الريجستري و ايضاً نفس المشكلة 
> الرجاء الحل 
> ارغب في استخدام وتعلم الميتاتريدر منذ اكثر من شهرين و لكن هذه المشكلة تقف عائق في طريقي
> الله يجزي خير كل من يساعدني

 المشكلة من مزود الخدمة وليس منك

----------


## al_fahd

لم تجبني على معنى باك تست!!!!!!!!!المعذره استاذي

----------


## سمير صيام

> لم تجبني على معنى باك تست!!!!!!!!!المعذره استاذي

 باك يعنى رجوع وتست يعنى اختبار
بمعنى باك تست يعنى اختبار الطريقة على فترات سابقة بتطبيق نفس الشروط لنعلم مدى فاعلية الطريقة

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى الاخ القدير سمير تحية معطرة ارجو من سياتك التكرم بشرح طريقة الباك تست  بخطواتة  ولكم منا كل التقدير

----------


## khoolu

> المشكلة من مزود الخدمة وليس منك

 اخي الكريم المشكلة تكررت مع اكثر من خمس شركات
ممكن المشكلة في نفس البرنامج رغم اني نزلتة من عدة شركات و نفس المشلكة تتكرر
شكراُ على المتابعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى الاخ القدير سمير تحية معطرة ارجو من سياتك التكرم بشرح طريقة الباك تست  بخطواتة  ولكم منا كل التقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اذا كان هناك طريقة متاجرة لها شروط معينة فهناك حلين لاختبار فترات سابقة عليها
الاولى طريقة يدوية وهى رؤية تحقق الشروط فى الفترات السابقة ونرى مدى تحقق الاهداف للفترة التى سيتم الاختبار عليها 
التانية ان يكون للطريقة اكسبيرت ويقوم الاكسبيرت بعمل هذا الاختبار بنفسه واعطاءك النتائج

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم المشكلة تكررت مع اكثر من خمس شركات
> ممكن المشكلة في نفس البرنامج رغم اني نزلتة من عدة شركات و نفس المشلكة تتكرر
> شكراُ على المتابعة

 من مزود الخدمة فهو الذى يغلق عليك البورت الذى يسمح لبرنامج الميتاتريدر بالعمل سواء كان برنامج واحد او اكتر

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم :رابط إسترتيجية الفرما لإني لم أجدها في قسم الإستراتيجيات. وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم :رابط إسترتيجية الفرما لإني لم أجدها في قسم الإستراتيجيات. وشكراً

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57828.html

----------


## yasser1

كل الشر والإحترام إلك أخ سمير والله إنت بتنحط على الراس والعين   بدي جرب لشوف وين لح أصل   سلامي إلك وللجميع.

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل الشر والإحترام إلك أخ سمير والله إنت بتنحط على الراس والعين   بدي جرب لشوف وين لح أصل   سلامي إلك وللجميع.

 لا شكر على واجب

----------


## al_fahd

استاذي سمير طلب صغير جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم
كثرت الاستراتيجيات ولاادري من هي الافضل والواحد منا يحتاج الوقت الكافي لتطبيقاها صح ونحن لانملك الوقت الكافي ولكن من خلال متابعتك للاستراتيجيات وتطبيقها  :Good: وكمشرف يمكن ان تدلني على الاستراتيجيه التي حتى وان تعبت فيهايمكن ان استفيد ولك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير طلب صغير جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم
> كثرت الاستراتيجيات ولاادري من هي الافضل والواحد منا يحتاج الوقت الكافي لتطبيقاها صح ونحن لانملك الوقت الكافي ولكن من خلال متابعتك للاستراتيجيات وتطبيقها وكمشرف يمكن ان تدلني على الاستراتيجيه التي حتى وان تعبت فيهايمكن ان استفيد ولك جزيل الشكر.

 مقدرش اقول الطريقة دى افضل من دى لانه عشان احكم كده لازم اجربهم كلهم فى نفس الوقت والظروف عشان اشوف افضلهم
من وجهة نظرى لازم تكون بتعرف التحليل الفنى كشرط لمتابعة اى طريقة
وعندك فى طريقة الهارمونيك
اللؤلؤة 
طريقة اخونا وليد الامور فى ابطال التحليل

----------


## نجم برقة

لم افهم تحديدا امر دخول شراء و وهدفين مختلفين القيمة بيع او العكس
يعني عند فتح صفقة وكما قرأت بالمنتدى بأحدى التوصيات يذكر الاخ صاحب التوصية بأن نقطة شراء كذا وهدف 1 كذا وهدف 2 كذا والعكس عند البيع, هل يقصد التعزيز عند تحقيق الهدف الاول زمن ثم متابعة الهدف الثاني او هي عملية اخرى منفصلة بنقظة دخول شراء وهدف بنفس رتم الصعود؟؟
سلام

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لم افهم تحديدا امر دخول شراء و وهدفين مختلفين القيمة بيع او العكس
> يعني عند فتح صفقة وكما قرأت بالمنتدى بأحدى التوصيات يذكر الاخ صاحب التوصية بأن نقطة شراء كذا وهدف 1 كذا وهدف 2 كذا والعكس عند البيع, هل يقصد التعزيز عند تحقيق الهدف الاول زمن ثم متابعة الهدف الثاني او هي عملية اخرى منفصلة بنقظة دخول شراء وهدف بنفس رتم الصعود؟؟
> سلام

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   ليسمح لي استاذنا سمير اشارك  :Asvc:   إجابة السؤال تعتمد على تحليل واضع التوصية وعلى تحليلك الخاص وعلى ادارتك لرأس المال   لكن بصفة عامة هو يقصد عملية واحدة وبدخول واحد ولها هدفان   الاشكالية في مسألة الهدفين : يعني الرجل يقصد ان الهدف الاول نسبة تحقيقه 90 % ( مثلا ) والثاني نسبة تحقيقه 80 % ( مثلا )  وانت هنا امامك عدة حلول :   1 : تجزأ عقودك وتخرج بنصفها عند الهدف الاول , والنصف الاخر عند الهدف الثاني   2 : تخرج بالكل عند الهدف الاول   3 : تخرج بالكل عند الهدف الثاني   كل هذا يعتمد على تحليلك الخاص وعلى ادارة رأس مالك  :Asvc:   بالتوفيق

----------


## توفيق12

شباب هل يمكن لاحد في الخارج ان يدفع لي في حساب بايبال واحوله لحساب بنكي من بعد
علما انني في المغرب

----------


## al_fahd

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك يااستاذ سمير

----------


## نجم برقة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   ليسمح لي استاذنا سمير اشارك   إجابة السؤال تعتمد على تحليل واضع التوصية وعلى تحليلك الخاص وعلى ادارتك لرأس المال   لكن بصفة عامة هو يقصد عملية واحدة وبدخول واحد ولها هدفان   الاشكالية في مسألة الهدفين : يعني الرجل يقصد ان الهدف الاول نسبة تحقيقه 90 % ( مثلا ) والثاني نسبة تحقيقه 80 % ( مثلا )  وانت هنا امامك عدة حلول :   1 : تجزأ عقودك وتخرج بنصفها عند الهدف الاول , والنصف الاخر عند الهدف الثاني   2 : تخرج بالكل عند الهدف الاول   3 : تخرج بالكل عند الهدف الثاني   كل هذا يعتمد على تحليلك الخاص وعلى ادارة رأس مالك   بالتوفيق

 اشكرك اخي عبدالكيم على ردك الرائع والجميل ولك مني كل الود

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم   هناك عدة أمور لملاحقة الستوب ومن ضمنها وقد سمعتها (التريلنغ ستوب--لا أعلم إذا كان لفظها صحيح) يقوم بملاحقة الوقف ضمن معدلات معينة . السؤال : كيف يتم إنزاله أم أنه في برنامج التداول وهل يمكن تعديل الإعدادات فيه أم أنه يتحرك بمعدل 10 أو 20 ثابت    أرجو شرح هذا الموضوع   ولكم كل الشــــــــكر والتقدير.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   هناك عدة أمور لملاحقة الستوب ومن ضمنها وقد سمعتها (التريلنغ ستوب--لا أعلم إذا كان لفظها صحيح) يقوم بملاحقة الوقف ضمن معدلات معينة . السؤال : كيف يتم إنزاله أم أنه في برنامج التداول وهل يمكن تعديل الإعدادات فيه أم أنه يتحرك بمعدل 10 أو 20 ثابت    أرجو شرح هذا الموضوع   ولكم كل الشــــــــكر والتقدير.

 الاستوب المتحرك بيكون موجود فى اغلب برامج المتاجرة وهو لملاحقة الربح
وتستطيع تحديده كما ترغب 10  - 20  - 100 او كما ترغب

----------


## yasser1

إذا كان تحديده من هنا أرجو الشرح   وكل الشكر لك ياأستاذ سمير :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> إذا كان تحديده من هنا أرجو الشرح   وكل الشكر لك ياأستاذ سمير

 ليس من هذه الشاشة
لكن بعد فتح الصفقة تضغط بيمين الماوس على الصفقة وتختار الاستوب المتحرك وتختار القيمة المطلوبة

----------


## al_fahd

يمكن  توضح لي ببساطه الاسهم الامريكيه وماهي ايجابيتها وسلبياتها لاني قرأت عنها دون فائده ؟ ..............

----------


## سمير صيام

> يمكن  توضح لي ببساطه الاسهم الامريكيه وماهي ايجابيتها وسلبياتها لاني قرأت عنها دون فائده ؟ ..............

  :Big Grin:  
زى حالاتى ياغالى
ارجع الى قسم الاسهم الامريكية وهناك ان شاء الله يفيدوك 
هى طبعا بالنسبة لى كتحليل فنى لا فرق اما غير ذلك فلا اعلم

----------


## khaled.gad

السلام عليكم 
لو ممكن كتاب او اتنين فى ال التحليل الاساسى لسوق العملات ... بس كتب قويه ان شاء الله ... يفضل باللغه الانجليزيه 
وشكرا على مجهوداتكم

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> السلام عليكم 
> لو ممكن كتاب او اتنين فى ال التحليل الاساسى لسوق العملات ... بس كتب قويه ان شاء الله ... يفضل باللغه الانجليزيه 
> وشكرا على مجهوداتكم

  السلام عليكم  
مرحبا اخي الحبيب  
يوجد لدي كتاب عن التحليل الاساسي وهو يعتبر من افضل الكتاب في التحليل الاساسي وبإذن الله يكون مفيد لك    * ###{ سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية } اول كتاب عربي للتحليل الاساسي ###*    :Eh S(7):   ويوجد ايضاً لدي بعض الكتاب الانجليزية وان شاء الله ابحث لك عنها لاني مش فاكر مكانها الان ......   :Doh:     :Big Grin:

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير
عندما افتح شارت الدقيقه يعطيني نتائج 12يوم الماضيه وانا اريد النتائج حق قبل شهر اوشهرين لشارت الدقيقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> عندما افتح شارت الدقيقه يعطيني نتائج 12يوم الماضيه وانا اريد النتائج حق قبل شهر اوشهرين لشارت الدقيقه

 اضغط بزرار السهم شمال قدر المستطاع هتلاقيه بيجيب لك ايام اخرى 
انا عندى حتى 29/10

----------


## al_fahd

مشكور استاذي سمير
حاولت دون فائده حتى مع شارت 5دقائق يعطي نتائج 20الماضيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور استاذي سمير
> حاولت دون فائده حتى مع شارت 5دقائق يعطي نتائج 20الماضيه

 اضغط f2  واختار history center
 واختار العملة اللى عايزها واختار فريم الدقيقة هتلاقيه الاول disable  لكن اضغط عليه عدة مرات هتلاقي البيانات ظهرت حتى 29/10 ان شاء الله

----------


## al_fahd

استاذي 
لم اجد disable تقريبا البرنامج يختلف من برنامج لاخر
هناك برنامج لشركه ثانيه يعطيني نتائج يومين سابقين فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي 
> لم اجد disable تقريبا البرنامج يختلف من برنامج لاخر
> هناك برنامج لشركه ثانيه يعطيني نتائج يومين سابقين فقط

 DISABLE  مقصود بيها ان الايكون الخاصة بالفريم تكون رمادى ولم تكون مفعلة تكون صفراء
جرب على ال تريد وان شاء الله ستجده حتى 29/10

----------


## al_fahd

ايش الرابط

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايش الرابط

 اتفضل  AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources:

----------


## al_fahd

الله يفرج على اخواننا في غزة 
ويوفقك يااستاذي سمير

----------


## al_fahd

استاذي سمير
برنامج ال تريدر  وبرنامج اخر اعطوني نتائج يومين ماضيين على شارت الدقيقه
ام الميتاتريدر اعطاني 10ايام ماضيه الله يعلم ماهي المشكله

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير
> برنامج ال تريدر  وبرنامج اخر اعطوني نتائج يومين ماضيين على شارت الدقيقه
> ام الميتاتريدر اعطاني 10ايام ماضيه الله يعلم ماهي المشكله

 انت عايزه لاى عملة

----------


## average

الاستاذ سمير باشا، بدور علي طريقة او استرايجية ممكن تحقق الاتي: -     10  صفقات متتالية ناجحة إنشاله في مدة سنه (بغض االنظر عن المدة الزمنية ) -    يكون الهدف و الستوب1:1 -     25 ا و   50  PIP في رأيك أيه احسن اسنترايجية او طريقة دخول او وقت دخول انا عارف ان مفيش حاجة 100 %  مضمونة لكن انا بدور اعلي  نسبة نجاح وممكن احاول اكتر من مرة ، المهم عشرة مكسب ورا بعض، اظن انك عرفت انا بفكر ف أيه  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير باشا، بدور علي طريقة او استرايجية ممكن تحقق الاتي: -     10  صفقات متتالية ناجحة إنشاله في مدة سنه (بغض االنظر عن المدة الزمنية ) -    يكون الهدف و الستوب1:1 -     25 ا و   50  PIP في رأيك أيه احسن اسنترايجية او طريقة دخول او وقت دخول انا عارف ان مفيش حاجة 100 %  مضمونة لكن انا بدور اعلي  نسبة نجاح وممكن احاول اكتر من مرة ، المهم عشرة مكسب ورا بعض، اظن انك عرفت انا بفكر ف أيه

 انا مقدرش احدد طريقة تقدر تعمل كده 
ممكن لو راس مالك يسمح ان تتابع المضاعفات الصغرى مع ابو عبد الله وتحقق لك المطلوب

----------


## average

> انا مقدرش احدد طريقة تقدر تعمل كده   ممكن لو راس مالك يسمح ان تتابع المضاعفات الصغرى مع ابو عبد الله وتحقق لك المطلوب

  ايه ده انت  لسة صاحي  :AA:    لأ ماينفعش مع ابو عبد الله,  الفكرة أن يكون رأس مالك مايسمحش و  10 ورا بعض يحطوا لك 3 اصفار جنب الرصيد و تبقي عديت وخلصت :Wink Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه ده انت  لسة صاحي    لأ ماينفعش مع ابو عبد الله,  الفكرة أن يكون رأس مالك مايسمحش و  10 ورا بعض يحطوا لك 3 اصفار جنب الرصيد و تبقي عديت وخلصت

 من وجهة نظرى صعب التحديد لاى طريقة يكون العشر صفقات بمكسب والا مكنش حد غلب

----------


## average

> من وجهة نظرى صعب التحديد لاى طريقة يكون العشر صفقات بمكسب والا مكنش حد غلب

 حلو أوي صعب لاكن مش مستحيل
، الهدف هو تحويل 50 دولار الي 51 الف  في عشرة صفقات،  ده برضوهدف  يستحق المحاولة ، أوعي تقول أيه الجنان ده :CEDP Stealer Animation30: ، العملية محسوبة بنظرية الاحتملات بس ناقص استراتيجية نسبة نجاحها فوق  %90 ادعيلي  ألاقيها.

----------


## سمير صيام

> حلو أوي صعب لاكن مش مستحيل
> ، الهدف هو تحويل 50 دولار الي 51 الف  في عشرة صفقات،  ده برضوهدف  يستحق المحاولة ، أوعي تقول أيه الجنان ده، العملية محسوبة بنظرية الاحتملات بس ناقص استراتيجية نسبة نجاحها فوق  %90 ادعيلي  ألاقيها.

 مافيش مستحيل وان شاء الله تجد الطريقة اللى تحقق 90% نجاح 
بس انت عايز ال 90% تتحقق قبل ال 10% وليس بالوسط ولا باولها

----------


## average

> مافيش مستحيل وان شاء الله تجد الطريقة اللى تحقق 90% نجاح   بس انت عايز ال 90% تتحقق قبل ال 10% وليس بالوسط ولا باولها

 مش مهم امتي  المهم تتحقق فوق 90 % و طبعا كل مايكون في االاول كل مايكون احسن و يوفر وقت ، الفكرة ان كل صفقة ناجحة بعدها تزيد احتملات الفشل ، فلازم تكون الاستراتيجة نسبة نجاحها فوق ال90%

----------


## al_fahd

استاذسمير 
اريد نتائج العملات الرئسيه الماضيه قبل شهرين او ثلاثه على شكل شموع لاجراء بعض الاختبارات

----------


## al_fahd

ماذاتعني هذه الجمله لن نضع أوامر جني الربح TakeProfit لاقفال العقود المتفعلة بل سنظل نطارد الربح حتى يتم اغلاق العقود المتفعلة بواسطة الاستوب المتحرك

----------


## HamsAlayl

اغلب المرفقات للاستراتتيجيات لها صيغة mq4 و ex4
فلا تفتح عندي ... فما البرنامج المستخدم لها ؟؟

----------


## HamsAlayl

كيف طريقة وضع وتحديد اكثر من هدف على نافذة برنامج التداول في افكسول ؟\

----------


## saudf

اخوي متى راح يفتح السوق ؟؟ اليوم ولا بكره

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير
في استراتيجيه الاخ وليد 
نزلت المؤشرات وركبتهم لكن يظهرون كل مؤشر على حده ولكن من خلال الشارتات المرفقه للاخ وليد المؤشران advanced_adx MACD_Osma_m
تكون مندمجه مع بعضها اما عندي كل مؤشر على حده............كيف ذلك؟

----------


## أبومحمود

> ماذاتعني هذه الجمله لن نضع أوامر جني الربح TakeProfit لاقفال العقود المتفعلة بل سنظل نطارد الربح حتى يتم اغلاق العقود المتفعلة بواسطة الاستوب المتحرك

 
يعني أن لا نحدد  نقطة الربح الذي تغلق عندها العقود  أو العقد مسبقاً   لأنه ممكن يعطينا ربح أكثر  وبالتالي   أذا حقق العقد 70  نقطة مثلاً  نقدم الوقف الى نقطة الدخول  حتى نمنع الخسارة  ثم نستمر بتقديم الوقف  مع كل زيادة في الربح فأذا كان الربح 200 نقطة مثلاً  تقدم الوقف لحجز ربح 150 نقطة حتى  اذا  ارتد السعر وضرب الأستوب يكون ربحنا هذه  ال 150  نقطة  وهكذا . إن شاء الله وضحت الفكرة .

----------


## أبومحمود

> استاذ سمير
> في استراتيجيه الاخ وليد 
> نزلت المؤشرات وركبتهم لكن يظهرون كل مؤشر على حده ولكن من خلال الشارتات المرفقه للاخ وليد المؤشران advanced_adx MACD_Osma_m
> تكون مندمجه مع بعضها اما عندي كل مؤشر على حده............كيف ذلك؟

 بعد أن تضيف مؤشر أدفانسد  لاتضيف مؤشر ماكد أو سما  ولكن أسحبه بالماوس الى فوق الأدفانسد يعني بنفس المكان .

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذسمير 
> اريد نتائج العملات الرئسيه الماضيه قبل شهرين او ثلاثه على شكل شموع لاجراء بعض الاختبارات

 ده تمبلت دقيقة للباوند دولار معمول لغاية يوم 31  اكتوبر 
جرب حطه عندك وشوف هتقدر تشوف الشموع من يوم 31 اكتوبر ام لا 
فك الضغط عنه وضعه فى فولدر التمبلت

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني أن لا نحدد  نقطة الربح الذي تغلق عندها العقود  أو العقد مسبقاً   لأنه ممكن يعطينا ربح أكثر  وبالتالي   أذا حقق العقد 70  نقطة مثلاً  نقدم الوقف الى نقطة الدخول  حتى نمنع الخسارة  ثم نستمر بتقديم الوقف  مع كل زيادة في الربح فأذا كان الربح 200 نقطة مثلاً  تقدم الوقف لحجز ربح 150 نقطة حتى  اذا  ارتد السعر وضرب الأستوب يكون ربحنا هذه  ال 150  نقطة  وهكذا . إن شاء الله وضحت الفكرة .

  

> بعد أن تضيف مؤشر أدفانسد  لاتضيف مؤشر ماكد أو سما  ولكن أسحبه بالماوس الى فوق الأدفانسد يعني بنفس المكان .

 بارك الله فيك يا ابو محمود

----------


## سمير صيام

> اغلب المرفقات للاستراتتيجيات لها صيغة mq4 و ex4
> فلا تفتح عندي ... فما البرنامج المستخدم لها ؟؟

 البرنامج الذى يفتح المؤشرات هو metaeditor وستجده ىف نفس البرامج الملحقة مع برنامج الميتاتريدر
مع العلم ان المؤشرات ذات الامتداد mq4  تستطيع رؤية الكود اما المؤشرات ذات الامتداد ex4  فهى مشفرة ولا تستطيع رؤية الكود

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي متى راح يفتح السوق ؟؟ اليوم ولا بكره

 ان شاء الله الساعة 10 بتوقيت السعودية غدا صباحا

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف طريقة وضع وتحديد اكثر من هدف على نافذة برنامج التداول في افكسول ؟\

 شوف الصورة المرفقة
تم الدخول ب 5 عقود بيع على الباوند كمثال
فى خانة عدد العقود تكتب العدد الذى تريده وليكن مثلا 1 وتضع له الهدف والاستوب ومن ثم تضغط حفظ
فيتبقى 4 عقود تكتب ايضا مرة اخرى العدد الذى تريده وتضع له الهدف والاستوب حتى تضبط الاستوب والهدف للخمس عقود

----------


## al_fahd

ايش التواضع والاخلاق هذه استاذ سمير

----------


## al_fahd

> ده تمبلت دقيقة للباوند دولار معمول لغاية يوم 31  اكتوبر 
> جرب حطه عندك وشوف هتقدر تشوف الشموع من يوم 31 اكتوبر ام لا 
> فك الضغط عنه وضعه فى فولدر التمبلت

 اظهر لي 7ايام ماضيه فقط وبعدها فراغ ثم تاريخ 31/10 
عندي سؤال اخرايش الفرق لماافتح حساب  ب 200دولار لكن اكتب نوع الحساب standard ,ورافعه 1/500  اولماافتح حساب  ب 200دولار لكن اكتب نوع الحساب ةmini او micro ,ورافعه 1/500 علما بانني اريد الدخول بحجم ل1k او 0.01في جميع الحالات هل هناك اختلاف ؟؟
لاني لاحظت عندما فتحت حساب تجريبي لدى شركه كان مكتوب في الشركه الاسبريد للمجنون 7 نقاط لكن وجدته على برنامجها 14 نقطه علما اني جعلت الحساب STANARD ورافعه1/500ويداع 30 دولار هلهذا السبب وايش اجابه الشق الاول من السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اظهر لي 7ايام ماضيه فقط وبعدها فراغ ثم تاريخ 31/10 
> عندي سؤال اخرايش الفرق لماافتح حساب  ب 200دولار لكن اكتب نوع الحساب standard ,ورافعه 1/500  اولماافتح حساب  ب 200دولار لكن اكتب نوع الحساب ةmini او micro ,ورافعه 1/500 علما بانني اريد الدخول بحجم ل1k او 0.01في جميع الحالات هل هناك اختلاف ؟؟
> لاني لاحظت عندما فتحت حساب تجريبي لدى شركه كان مكتوب في الشركه الاسبريد للمجنون 7 نقاط لكن وجدته على برنامجها 14 نقطه علما اني جعلت الحساب STANARD ورافعه1/500ويداع 30 دولار هلهذا السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الحساب الاستاندر يعنى حجم العقد = 100000 دولار والنقطة ب 10 دولار
لو دخلت عقد 1 يعنى انت فتحت عقد ب 100000 دولار والنقطة بعشر دولار
لو فتحت عقد 0.1 يعنى انت فتحت عقد مينى ب 10000 دولار والنقطة = دولار
ولو فتحت عقد 0.01 يعنى انت فتحت عقد ميكرو ب 1000 دولار والنقطة = 10 سنت  
الحساب المينى يعنى حجم العقد = 10000 دولار والنقطة ب 1 دولار
لو دخلت عقد 1 يعنى انت فتحت عقد ب 10000 دولار والنقطة بدولار
لو فتحت عقد 0.1 يعنى انت فتحت عقد ميكرو ب 1000 دولار والنقطة = 10 سنت
ولو فتحت عقد 0.01 يعنى انت فتحت عقد نانو ب 100 دولار والنقطة = 1 سنت  
بالنمسبة للرافعة فهى مرتبطة بقيمة المارجن المحجوز
فلو كان حجم العقد 100000 (عقد استاندر)
اذن المارجن هيكون 100000 / 500 = 200 دولار 
فلو كان حجم العقد 10000 (عقد مينى)
اذن المارجن هيكون 10000 / 500 = 20 دولار 
فلو كان حجم العقد 1000 (عقد ميكرو)
اذن المارجن هيكون 1000 / 500 = 2 دولار  
بالنسبة لفرق الاسبيرد ده غير مرتبط بقيمة الحساب او الرافعة او حجم العقد لكن مرتبط بحركة السوق والاخبار

----------


## عندي طموح

الصورة الي في التوقيع كيف أخليها كبيرة شويتين

----------


## al_fahd

جزيل الشكر والعرفان للاستاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الصورة الي في التوقيع كيف أخليها كبيرة شويتين

 عليك ببرامج الرسم

----------


## انتربول

السلام عليكم 
شركه تعمل على منصه الميتاتريدر برنامجهم لا يعمل الا بأي بى مخصص
تم ارسال لى لما تفتح حساب حقيقى لديهم 
ولكن اين اضعه على يعمل حاولت ولكن لم افلح  
ارجو المساعده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> شركه تعمل على منصه الميتاتريدر برنامجهم لا يعمل الا بأي بى مخصص
> تم ارسال لى لما تفتح حساب حقيقى لديهم 
> ولكن اين اضعه على يعمل حاولت ولكن لم افلح  
> ارجو المساعده

 وعليكم السلام 
هى اكيد من البروكسى اللى تقدر تختار البورت للبرنامج
انا هفتكر لك بس لو من الويندوز ازاى تتعمل

----------


## انتربول

هو فيه اعدادت فى البرامج  ولكن حاولت ما عرفت

----------


## saudf

اخوي سمير حاصل عندي شي غلط  
انا كنت فاتح صفقة قبل مايقفل السوق وكانت ربحانه تقريبا 50 نقطة للزوج اليورو والدولار وقفل قبل ما اسكرها  
والان انا خسران  58 نقطة كيف ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## al_fahd

استاذسمير 
نزلت الميتاتريدر لشركه fxdd وفتحت حساب تجريبي  نوعه forex و جدت اقل حجم عقد 0.01
قمت  وفتحت حساب تجريبي  نوعه forex-mini وجدت اقل حجم عقد 0.1         كيف ذلك_؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
في برنامج اخر لشركه اخرى فتحت حساب تجريبي  STANDARD  و MINI  وكان اقل حجم عقد 0.01 في كلا الحسابين كيف ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو فيه اعدادت فى البرامج  ولكن حاولت ما عرفت

 مش من البرنامج لانه لايوجد هذه الخاصية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير حاصل عندي شي غلط  
> انا كنت فاتح صفقة قبل مايقفل السوق وكانت ربحانه تقريبا 50 نقطة للزوج اليورو والدولار وقفل قبل ما اسكرها  
> والان انا خسران  58 نقطة كيف ؟؟؟؟؟

 ده هيرجع للشركة اللى انت فيها ويتحسب على اساس افتتاحها فان كان الافتتاح على ربح سيحسب ربح لك وان كان على خسارة سيحسب خسارة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذسمير 
> نزلت الميتاتريدر لشركه fxdd وفتحت حساب تجريبي  نوعه forex و جدت اقل حجم عقد 0.01
> قمت  وفتحت حساب تجريبي  نوعه forex-mini وجدت اقل حجم عقد 0.1         كيف ذلك_؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> في برنامج اخر لشركه اخرى فتحت حساب تجريبي  STANDARD  و MINI  وكان اقل حجم عقد 0.01 في كلا الحسابين كيف ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 هذا الامر يرجع الى كل شركة وحسب التصنيف عندها والمسمى 
يعنى ستجد شركة تسمى الحساب المينى (FOREX-MINI) والاخرى تسميه MINI  فالاتنين واحد  
وبالنسبة لحجم العقود ارجع للمشاركة السابقة https://forum.arabictrader.com/988989-5388-post.html

----------


## al_fahd

فهمت ماشرحت وشرح اكثرمن ممتاز لكن قصدي كيف عندما  فتحت حساب مصغر  في FXDD لم اجد حجم عقد ب0.01 المفروض انه يكون موجود كما في الحساب القياسي يوجد فيه حجم عقد ب0.01 ولايوجد في الحساب مصغر.

----------


## سمير صيام

> فهمت ماشرحت لكن قصدي كيف عندما  فتحت حساب مصغر  في FXDD لم اجد حجم عقد ب0.01 المفروض انه يكون موجود كما في الحساب القياسي يوجد فيه حجم عقد ب0.01 ولايوجد في الحساب مصغر.

 يمكنك الرجوع للشركة للاستفسار وشرح الحسابات عندها

----------


## سعد507

اخ سمير انا مبتدى واول مره افتح حساب لدى شركه fxcm وارسلت الاوراق الثبوتيه على قولتهم فاتوره كهرب والبطاقه الشخصيه بالفاكس ضنك يلطعونك يومين ثلاثه اسبوع ولا ماحولك احد وماريك بموقع فوركس فايزر انا اشوف انه طيب لمثالي الي مايعرفون وش التحليل الفني وطقته من مصطلحات ( بالنسبه لي هع هع ) ولا عندك موقع ثاني افضل من فايزر 
(على فكره تشكر على المجهود الي تسوي بالنسبه للمبتدئين والله يوفقك )

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير انا مبتدى واول مره افتح حساب لدى شركه fxcm وارسلت الاوراق الثبوتيه على قولتهم فاتوره كهرب والبطاقه الشخصيه بالفاكس ضنك يلطعونك يومين ثلاثه اسبوع ولا ماحولك احد وماريك بموقع فوركس فايزر انا اشوف انه طيب لمثالي الي مايعرفون وش التحليل الفني وطقته من مصطلحات ( بالنسبه لي هع هع ) ولا عندك موقع ثاني افضل من فايزر 
> (على فكره تشكر على المجهود الي تسوي بالنسبه للمبتدئين والله يوفقك )

 اهلا بيك اخ سعد
هو فين السؤال
بالنسبة لافكسم هل تم ابلاغك بقبول الاوراق ام لا
بالنسبة لفايزر انت بتشكر فيها وانت ادرى بحالك معهم

----------


## Z704Z

ماهو اقل مبلغ ممكن ان اودعه فى شركة وما هى اسم الشركة  وكيف يمكننى اجراء تحويل بين الشركات واخد المال حقى وهل لما يبعث المال على البنك ياخدوا فوائد  
وبدى اعرف ايه هى احسن شركة يتعاملوا معاها رجال المليونيات .المليونييات . الملايين  (عذرا مش عارف بتتكب ازاى) الله يخرب بيتك كلمة ههههههههه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو اقل مبلغ ممكن ان اودعه فى شركة وما هى اسم الشركة  وكيف يمكننى اجراء تحويل بين الشركات واخد المال حقى وهل لما يبعث المال على البنك ياخدوا فوائد  
> وبدى اعرف ايه هى احسن شركة يتعاملوا معاها رجال المليونيات .المليونييات . الملايين  (عذرا مش عارف بتتكب ازاى) الله يخرب بيتك كلمة ههههههههه

 اقل مبلغ فى اغلب الشركات المعروفة هو 250 الى 300 دولار
بالنسبة للشركة فالمنتدى وكيل لشركتين هى افكسم وافكسول
انت بتحول من حسابك البنكى الى الشركة والعكس  
بالنسبة للمليونيرات بيتعاملوا مع البنوك مباشرة

----------


## مـحـمـد

انا اعمل على برنامج ميتاتريدر 4 الخاص بشركة سويسريه ولا يوجد بالبرنامج ستوب لوز متحرك - تريلنق ستوب 
هل هناك اكسبرت يضيف هذه الميزه ؟؟ وسؤالي الاهم كيف اضيف اكسبرت للبرنامج فانا مبتدا جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اعمل على برنامج ميتاتريدر 4 الخاص بشركة سويسريه ولا يوجد بالبرنامج ستوب لوز متحرك - تريلنق ستوب 
> هل هناك اكسبرت يضيف هذه الميزه ؟؟ وسؤالي الاهم كيف اضيف اكسبرت للبرنامج فانا مبتدا جدا

 مادام مش موجودة اعتقد يوجدي اكسبيرتات تؤدى ذلك ويتم وضع الاكسبيرت فى المسار التالى مع اعادة تشغيل البرنامج بعد الاضافة مع مراعاة تغيير اسم البرنامج   C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

----------


## rajab567

جماعة الخير انا مبتدىء في السوق، واريد اعرف ما هي اوقا ت عمل شركة افكسول ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> جماعة الخير انا مبتدىء في السوق، واريد اعرف ما هي اوقا ت عمل شركة افكسول ؟

 الشركة بتفتح الساعة 12.15 بتوقيت مصر و 01.15 بتوقيت السعودية من يوم الاحد ان شاء الله
والاغلاق بيكون الجمعة فى حدود الساعة 11:30 مساء بتوقيت مصر و 12.30 بتوقيتن السعودية

----------


## اميرالمنتدى

السلام عليكم 
اخ سمير ارجو افادتنا حول مواعيد افتتاح السوق في الاردن و بارك الله فيك .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخ سمير ارجو افادتنا حول مواعيد افتتاح السوق في الاردن و بارك الله فيك .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اضبط توقيتك على هذا الموقع وان شاء الله   FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## saudf

اخوي سمير  
متى راح يفتح السوق ومتى راح يغلق بتوقيت السعوديه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير  
> متى راح يفتح السوق ومتى راح يغلق بتوقيت السعوديه

 السوق سوف يفتح مع افتتا حالساعة القادمة ان شاء الله

----------


## shady1001

سؤال من وجهة نظر حضرتك التحليل الفنى الكلاسيكى اوضح ولا التحليل باستخدام المؤشرات  ايهما أفضل ؟ و لماذا ؟  لانى حاليا ااعتمد اعتماد كبير ع التحليل الكلاسيكى و خصوصا نسب الفيبوناتشى و الدعوم و المقاومات  منتظر ردك  تحياتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال من وجهة نظر حضرتك التحليل الفنى الكلاسيكى اوضح ولا التحليل باستخدام المؤشرات  ايهما أفضل ؟ و لماذا ؟  لانى حاليا ااعتمد اعتماد كبير ع التحليل الكلاسيكى و خصوصا نسب الفيبوناتشى و الدعوم و المقاومات  منتظر ردك  تحياتى

 الكلاسيكى بدون جدال

----------


## مـحـمـد

اخ سمير لم اجد اكسبرت ستوب لوز المتحرك هل تعرف رابط معين في المنتدى  
لاي موضوع وضعه اي احد من الاخوه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير لم اجد اكسبرت ستوب لوز المتحرك هل تعرف رابط معين في المنتدى  
> لاي موضوع وضعه اي احد من الاخوه

 شوف دول انا جيبتهملك مخصوص بس مجربتهمش

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة بسيطة هي ان كل ما اقفل الميتا تريدير وافتحه تاني اجد بعض المؤشرات قد اختفت من الشارت

----------


## Amir_vet

السيد الأستاذ الدكتور / سمير صيام
تحية طيبه وبعد
عندي نفس المشكله ان المؤشرات ساعات بتختفي حتي من غير ما اقفل الجهاز
انا باستخدم برنامج
Marketscope FXCM 2.0 
وهل ينفع استخدم الميتاتريدر وانا في شركة FXCM 
                                                                                                ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
                                                                                           مقدمه لسيادتكم / امير شاهين
                                                                                                   سنه اولي فوركس

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة بسيطة هي ان كل ما اقفل الميتا تريدير وافتحه تاني اجد بعض المؤشرات قد اختفت من الشارت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هل تختفى وتظل مختفية او قليلا وتظهر مرة اخرى
هل جربت ان تضع التمبلت مرة اخرى عند افتتاح الشارت فتظهر المؤشرات ام لا 
اذا كان كل ذلك جرب تنزل اخر نسحة من البرنامج من الموقع وتسطبه

----------


## مـحـمـد

> شوف دول انا جيبتهملك مخصوص بس مجربتهمش

  
بارك الله فيك اخ سمير وفعلا مالنا غنا عنك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السيد الأستاذ الدكتور / سمير صيام
> تحية طيبه وبعد
> عندي نفس المشكله ان المؤشرات ساعات بتختفي حتي من غير ما اقفل الجهاز
> انا باستخدم برنامج
> Marketscope FXCM 2.0 
> وهل ينفع استخدم الميتاتريدر وانا في شركة FXCM 
>                                                                                                 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
>                                                                                            مقدمه لسيادتكم / امير شاهين
>                                                                                                    سنه اولي فوركس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك اخى امير وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا فى سنة اولى فوركس
بالنسبة لافكسم بوجد ميتاتريدر وسمعت مؤخرا انهم اتاحوه للديمو لكن مش متاكد
اختفاء المؤشرات من برنامج الشركة لا اعرف بصراحة لازم ترجع للمساعدة من موقعهم افضل

----------


## al_fahd

السلام عليكم استاذي سمير
عند تفاصيل الشمعه نجد الحجم بجانب الافتتاح و الاغلاق و ........و............ اريد اعرف ما الفائده منه؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذي سمير
> عند تفاصيل الشمعه نجد الحجم بجانب الافتتاح و الاغلاق و ........و............ اريد اعرف ما الفائده منه؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التفاصيل هى هاى ولو واغلاق وافتاح وحجم تداول
والتفاصيل تستخدم فى المعادلات الرقمية مثل الكارميلا والبايفوت والبايفوت فايبو وغيرهم
كذلك المؤشرات تعتمد فى الاساس على هذه المعلومات

----------


## Amir_vet

شكرا جزيلا......وسؤال تاني معلش
الحد الأدني للحساب اللي ممكن يحقق أرباح ايه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا......وسؤال تاني معلش
> الحد الأدني للحساب اللي ممكن يحقق أرباح ايه؟

 المسالة كلها نسبة وتناسب
اذن كان لك طريقة متاجرة تربح بها فاذن انت ستربح حتى لو كان قليل حسب نسبة مخاطرتك

----------


## Atto

استاذى سمير صيام  اعمل على برنامج الميتاتريدر الخاص بالانتربنك  ولكنى اجد اختلاف فى السعر بين البرنامج على الموبايل والبرنامج الى على الكمبيوتر  كيف اعمل توافق بين الاثيين فهذا يسبب لى خلل كبير جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذى سمير صيام  اعمل على برنامج الميتاتريدر الخاص بالانتربنك  ولكنى اجد اختلاف فى السعر بين البرنامج على الموبايل والبرنامج الى على الكمبيوتر  كيف اعمل توافق بين الاثيين فهذا يسبب لى خلل كبير جدا

 المفروض انه ممكن يكون تاخير فى السعر نظرا لاختلاف ارسال داتا الاسعار وليس فرق اخر
حاول تتابع الاسعار بينهم وشوف اى منهم يسبق وتقدر تتاجر على كده كمان

----------


## Atto

> المفروض انه ممكن يكون تاخير فى السعر نظرا لاختلاف ارسال داتا الاسعار وليس فرق اخر  حاول تتابع الاسعار بينهم وشوف اى منهم يسبق وتقدر تتاجر على كده كمان

 مشكور اخى واستاذى على سرعه الاستجابه
لكن لما رجعت وقرات الشموع واغلاقها اختلفت فى الاغلاق والاوبن لكن فى الهاى واللو متشابهين

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخى واستاذى على سرعه الاستجابه
> لكن لما رجعت وقرات الشموع واغلاقها اختلفت فى الاغلاق والاوبن لكن فى الهاى واللو متشابهين

 اعتقد ان انتربانك عندهم عدة سيرفرات وممكن يكون الاختلاف لذلك

----------


## Atto

> اعتقد ان انتربانك عندهم عدة سيرفرات وممكن يكون الاختلاف لذلك

  مشكور اخى سمير 
جارى البحث :016:  :016:

----------


## Atto

سوال اخر واعرف ان اثقلت عليك اخى 
كيف اغير التوقيت الخاص بالميتاتريدر

----------


## سمير صيام

> سوال اخر واعرف ان اثقلت عليك اخى 
> كيف اغير التوقيت الخاص بالميتاتريدر

   التوقيت بيكون من السيرفر وبالتالى لا تغيير فيه

----------


## hala2244

أخواني أنا عندي مشكله صارلي زمان بعاني منها
أنا لا أستطيع أن أحمل أي برنامج من برامج الميتا تريدر . لا أدري لماذا . يتم تحميل البرنامج وأقوم بتعبئة البيانات كامله . بعدين يتوقف الجهاز ويرفض المتابعه .
حاولت النظر الى برامج الحمايه عندي على الجهاز علها تمنع المتابعه لكنني لم أستطيع الوصول لأي شئ يساعدني في اتمام عملية التسجيل . 
علما بأن جهازي يعمل على  الفيستا .
أرجو ممن عنده فكره عن حل هذه المشكله أن يساعدني وشكرا .

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الاخ الفاضل المحترم سمير لوسمحت كيف اغير اللوان خطوط الجارت سوا الفابيو او الكامريلا ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخواني أنا عندي مشكله صارلي زمان بعاني منها
> أنا لا أستطيع أن أحمل أي برنامج من برامج الميتا تريدر . لا أدري لماذا . يتم تحميل البرنامج وأقوم بتعبئة البيانات كامله . بعدين يتوقف الجهاز ويرفض المتابعه .
> حاولت النظر الى برامج الحمايه عندي على الجهاز علها تمنع المتابعه لكنني لم أستطيع الوصول لأي شئ يساعدني في اتمام عملية التسجيل . 
> علما بأن جهازي يعمل على  الفيستا .
> أرجو ممن عنده فكره عن حل هذه المشكله أن يساعدني وشكرا .

 ممكن يكون من الفيستا وانا لم اجربها بصراحة
او من مزود الخدمة مثل اخوانا فى السعودية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الاخ الفاضل المحترم سمير لوسمحت كيف اغير اللوان خطوط الجارت سوا الفابيو او الكامريلا ولكم جزيل الشكر

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تغيير الالوان للمؤشرات يكون من خصائصها فان كان غير موجود يكون التغيير فى برمجة الالوان داخل المؤشر

----------


## hala2244

مشكور أستاذ سمير

----------


## tarek7oot

استاذنا الغالي سمير كيف اضع اوامر بيع وشراء في الحساب التجريبي لمنصة f x solutions فانا تظهر عندي الاسعار والشارت ولكن كيف استطيع وضع اوامر buy او sell ومشكور حبيبنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذنا الغالي سمير كيف اضع اوامر بيع وشراء في الحساب التجريبي لمنصة f x solutions فانا تظهر عندي الاسعار والشارت ولكن كيف استطيع وضع اوامر buy او sell ومشكور حبيبنا

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
عندك امامك فى الاسعار موجود كلمة buy  وsell  ويمكنك اختيار اى منهم

----------


## انتربول

السلام عيكم
استاذ سمير 
سؤالى هل الشركه 4XP
رابط الشركه ظپظˆط±ظƒط³ ط¨ظ„ظٹط³- Your Forex Broker 
هل هى شركه موثوقه وهل هى مشكله 
وشكرك مقدما يالغالي

----------


## mohmed khary

الاخ سمير  
حساب ميكرو 2عقد الرافعة 1:200 الهدف 50 نقطة النقطة 1’ كم يكون الربح
مشكور مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عيكم
> استاذ سمير 
> سؤالى هل الشركه 4XP
> رابط الشركه ظپظˆط±ظƒط³ ط¨ظ„ظٹط³- Your Forex Broker 
> هل هى شركه موثوقه وهل هى مشكله 
> وشكرك مقدما يالغالي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بصراحة لا اعلم عنها شئ
ونصيحة خليك مع الشركات المضمونة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير  
> حساب ميكرو 2عقد الرافعة 1:200 الهدف 50 نقطة النقطة 1’ كم يكون الربح
> مشكور مقدما

 مادام ميكرو وبصرف النظر عن الرافعة اذن النقطة = 10 سنت
ربح 50 نقطة = 5 دولار

----------


## mohmed khary

جزاك اللة خيرا على الاجابة

----------


## mohmed khary

ولو بعقدين يكون 10 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولو بعقدين يكون 10 دولار

 نعم ان شاء الله

----------


## Magic

أخواني تواجهني مشكلة التسجيل للميتا تريدر فعندما اعمل تنزيل للبرنامج وأقوم بأدخال بياناتي 
ثم ينقلني للصفحة اللتي تليها (صفحة السيرفر) وأقوم بعمل مسح ثم الصفحة اللتي تليها فلا يظهر لي اليوزر نيم والباسوورد وقد واجهت هذي المشكلة في عدة شركات
فهل احد يقدر يساعدني لحل المشكلة!!!؟؟

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم
كنت عايز اعرف رأي حضراتكم في استرتيجيه بتعتمد علي الستوكاستك .. ومستويات الدعم والمقاومة بس ......
علي شارت الدقيقة  ؟
انا الصراحة جربتها وشغاله معايا كويس ( علي الديمو ) :Boxing:  
فياتري ده حظ.....ولا شطاره؟  :Whistling:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخواني تواجهني مشكلة التسجيل للميتا تريدر فعندما اعمل تنزيل للبرنامج وأقوم بأدخال بياناتي 
> ثم ينقلني للصفحة اللتي تليها (صفحة السيرفر) وأقوم بعمل مسح ثم الصفحة اللتي تليها فلا يظهر لي اليوزر نيم والباسوورد وقد واجهت هذي المشكلة في عدة شركات
> فهل احد يقدر يساعدني لحل المشكلة!!!؟؟

 هى المشكلة دى واجهت العديد هنا واعتقد اخونا بن سليمان وضع بروكسى لذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> كنت عايز اعرف رأي حضراتكم في استرتيجيه بتعتمد علي الستوكاستك .. ومستويات الدعم والمقاومة بس ......
> علي شارت الدقيقة  ؟
> انا الصراحة جربتها وشغاله معايا كويس ( علي الديمو ) 
> فياتري ده حظ.....ولا شطاره؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مادام جربتها وكانت كويسة فجربها فترة لا تقل عن 3 شهور لنقدر نقول رايى فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## Amir_vet

اللي فهمته من كلام حضرتك ان لا مانع من المتاجرة علي شارت الدقيقه 
انا بصراحة شايفه منجم دهب...لأني بيخليني اتابع السوق لحظه بلحظه 
واول مالسوق يقل ادبه.... باوقفه عند حده 
وآخد ارباحي ...واجري 
وشكرا علي الرد السريع

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللي فهمته من كلام حضرتك ان لا مانع من المتاجرة علي شارت الدقيقه 
> انا بصراحة شايفه منجم دهب...لأني بيخليني اتابع السوق لحظه بلحظه 
> واول مالسوق يقل ادبه.... باوقفه عند حده 
> وآخد ارباحي ...واجري 
> وشكرا علي الرد السريع

 مش مهم الفريم
المهم تعرف تكسب من الفريم اللى بتابعه حتى لو كان الدقيقة

----------


## hala2244

أنا بتحصل عني لخبطه كتير في موضوع قراءة الأرقام وأسعار العملات التي تظهرعلى الشارت أو التي تكتب في الجدول الذي يكون في أسفل برنامج التداول ويكون فيه معلومات التوضيحي لأي صفقه أفتحها .
طبعا أنا مازلت مبتدئه وأعمل على الديمو . حاولت اليوم أن أفتح صفقه فكان مكتوب الرصيد بهذا الشكل 5,000.0 هذا الرقم كيف نقرأه ؟؟ خمسمية الف ؟؟
المهم قمت بفتح أكثر من صفقه من باب التجريب فقط . يعني كنت أتدرب عبى طريقة فتح واغلاق الصفقه . فظهرت عندي هذه الأرقام وقبلها اشارة الناقص  :
438.05-       462.84-
بعد أن أغلقت الصفقات لقيت مكتوب في خانة الرصيد المتبقي 39720.35
الصراحه لم أفهم شئ من هذه الأرقام 
أتمنى من حضرتكم توضيح الأمر ان أمكن فأنا حتى لا أعرف ان كانت الصفقه رابحه أم خاسره .
شكرا لكم وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا بتحصل عني لخبطه كتير في موضوع قراءة الأرقام وأسعار العملات التي تظهرعلى الشارت أو التي تكتب في الجدول الذي يكون في أسفل برنامج التداول ويكون فيه معلومات التوضيحي لأي صفقه أفتحها .
> طبعا أنا مازلت مبتدئه وأعمل على الديمو . حاولت اليوم أن أفتح صفقه فكان مكتوب الرصيد بهذا الشكل 5,000.0 هذا الرقم كيف نقرأه ؟؟ خمسمية الف ؟؟  خمسة الاف لان (الكومة) تفصل الالاف اما (النقطة) تفصل العلامة العشرية) 
> المهم قمت بفتح أكثر من صفقه من باب التجريب فقط . يعني كنت أتدرب عبى طريقة فتح واغلاق الصفقه . فظهرت عندي هذه الأرقام وقبلها اشارة الناقص  :
> 438.05-       462.84-  طبعا الصفقة مش امامى حتى احكم لو تقدرى ابعتيلى كلمة السر للمراقبة فقط على الخاص وانا اشوفه واوقولك لكن اجمالا المفروض ان تكون احد الرقمين الخسارة الحالية  
> بعد أن أغلقت الصفقات لقيت مكتوب في خانة الرصيد المتبقي 39720.35
> الصراحه لم أفهم شئ من هذه الأرقام  
> 39 الف والحساب المفروض انه يبدا ب 5000 فقط فهل اغلقتى الصفقات على ربح حتى لو ربح ليس بالهذا الرقم  
> أتمنى من حضرتكم توضيح الأمر ان أمكن فأنا حتى لا أعرف ان كانت الصفقه رابحه أم خاسره .
> شكرا لكم وتحياتي للجميع

 كما قلت لك ارسلى بيانات دخول الحساب (للمرافبة) واى برنامج تستخدميه حتى اعرف اقولك بالضبط

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء الخير يا أستاذ سمير :Asvc:  
ياريت حضرتك تقولنا يعني ايه اكسبرتات... :016:  
وتنصحنا باستخدامها ولا لأ..... ولا الاستراتيجيات احسن منها؟ 
ولو تنصحنا بيها.....نستخدمها ازاي؟ 
معلش ..هو انا كده اسئلتي كتير شويه :Whistling:   وربنا يخليك للمبتدئين (امثالي) :006:

----------


## khodorr

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم ...
انا مبتدئ في مجال الفوراكس ولي سؤال حول اوامر التوصيات ووضعها داخل برامج الفوراكس مثلاً انا لدي هذه التوصية : Sell USD/CAD @ 1.1925 Target : 250 pip S.Lose : 100 pipفالسؤال هو في البرنامج في خانة Target ماذا اضع الرقم هل ازيده 250 نقطة او انقصه 250 نقطة والقاعدة نفسها تنطبق على امر الوز .  اما اذا كانت العملية ليست بيع بل كانت شراء مثلاً : BUY USD/CAD @ 1.1925
Target : 250 pip S.Lose : 100 pip فالسؤال ايضاً هو هل ازيد النقاط ام انقصهم في Target عندما اجلب التوصية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مساء الخير يا أستاذ سمير 
> ياريت حضرتك تقولنا يعني ايه اكسبرتات... 
> وتنصحنا باستخدامها ولا لأ..... ولا الاستراتيجيات احسن منها؟ 
> ولو تنصحنا بيها.....نستخدمها ازاي؟ 
> معلش ..هو انا كده اسئلتي كتير شويه  وربنا يخليك للمبتدئين (امثالي)

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاكسبيرت هو برنامج الى ينفذ شروط الاستراتيجية المبرمجة بداخله وهو يفيد الغير متفرغ او اللى نفسيته تتحكم ىف الصفقات
ولاستخدامه لابد ان تكون الطريقة ناجحة 
ومادام الاكسبيرت مبرمج صح فلا فرق بين الشغل اليدوى والالى الا النفسية لا اكتر

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم ...
> انا مبتدئ في مجال الفوراكس ولي سؤال حول اوامر التوصيات ووضعها داخل برامج الفوراكس مثلاً انا لدي هذه التوصية : Sell USD/CAD @ 1.1925 Target : 250 pip S.Lose : 100 pipفالسؤال هو في البرنامج في خانة Target ماذا اضع الرقم هل ازيده 250 نقطة او انقصه 250 نقطة والقاعدة نفسها تنطبق على امر الوز .  اما اذا كانت العملية ليست بيع بل كانت شراء مثلاً : BUY USD/CAD @ 1.1925
> Target : 250 pip S.Lose : 100 pip فالسؤال ايضاً هو هل ازيد النقاط ام انقصهم في Target عندما اجلب التوصية

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
فى حالة البيع 
الهدف 250 نقطة اذن اطرح 250 نقطة وبالتالى يكون 1.1925 - 0.0250 = 1.1675
الاستوب 100 اذن ازيد 100 نقطة وبالتالى يكون الاستوب 1.1925 + 0.0100 = 1.2025 
فى حالة الشراء
الهدف 250 نقطة اذن اجمع 250 نقطة وبالتالى يكون 1.1925 + 0.0250 = 1.2175
الاستوب 100 اذن اطرح 100 نقطة وبالتالى يكون الاستوب 1.1925 - 0.0100 = 1.1825

----------


## انتربول

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بصراحة لا اعلم عنها شئ
> ونصيحة خليك مع الشركات المضمونة

 
استاذ سمير
مشكلتى اريد شركه السبرد ثابت و  المنصه ميتاتريدر 4 ووتعرف على الاكسبيرت
بوشركه احتفظ باسمها لم فتحت حساب وارسلت المبلغ تفجأه ان السبرد متحرك بحجه انه قريبا بيكون كل الشركات متحرك وتجاهلو الاتفاق الذى كان بينى وبينهم  
حصلت هذه الشركه لانه تعطى زياده على راس المال  شكل مغرى 
ولكن لا اعرف هل هى شركه مسجله او لا  مقرها سويسرا ولها فرع فى الاردن 
هل هى مسجله nfa او لا   .  وهل تعرف لى شركه نفس شروطى يالغالي

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> مشكلتى اريد شركه السبرد ثابت و  المنصه ميتاتريدر 4 ووتعرف على الاكسبيرت
> بوشركه احتفظ باسمها لم فتحت حساب وارسلت المبلغ تفجأه ان السبرد متحرك بحجه انه قريبا بيكون كل الشركات متحرك وتجاهلو الاتفاق الذى كان بينى وبينهم  
> حصلت هذه الشركه لانه تعطى زياده على راس المال  شكل مغرى 
> ولكن لا اعرف هل هى شركه مسجله او لا  مقرها سويسرا ولها فرع فى الاردن 
> هل هى مسجله nfa او لا   .  وهل تعرف لى شركه نفس شروطى يالغالي

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
هو صحيح انه فى شركات الاسبيرد متحرك 
وهناك حالتين 
الاولى الاسبيرد متحرك لانه الصفقة فى السوق مباشرة 
التانية توسيع الاسبيرد وللعلم هذا العيب موجود فى كل شركات الميتاتريدر 
ومادام الشركة فى سويسرا اذن غير مسجلة فى Nfa  اغلب الظن الا اذا كان له فرع فى امريكا
والشركات المسجلة مقل افكسم وانتربانك الاسبيرد متحرك
ونتمنى اختيارك بعد ذلك الال يكون اساسه ما بالاحمر فى اقتباسك

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا كنت عاوز اسال عن الازمه العالميه الاخيره طبعا كلنا عارفنها لكن هل يوجد موشرات تسبقها بمعنى انه مثلا انا لما احلل شارت الداو جونز او الناسداك وعرفت انه خلاصه دى الموجه الثالثه لاليوت مثلا فدى يعتبر انه السوق حلو بما انه الموشر دا به العديد من الشركات ام ماذا وكيف اجد هذا الشارت هو والبترول 
ثانيا كيف اغير الوان البارت فى برتاج افكسول اللى هو الاكوشارت وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا كنت عاوز اسال عن الازمه العالميه الاخيره طبعا كلنا عارفنها لكن هل يوجد موشرات تسبقها بمعنى انه مثلا انا لما احلل شارت الداو جونز او الناسداك وعرفت انه خلاصه دى الموجه الثالثه لاليوت مثلا فدى يعتبر انه السوق حلو بما انه الموشر دا به العديد من الشركات ام ماذا وكيف اجد هذا الشارت هو والبترول 
> ثانيا كيف اغير الوان البارت فى برتاج افكسول اللى هو الاكوشارت وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بايليوت ان كانت الموجة صحيحة ستتوقع هبوط لكن لن تتوقع سببه 
ممكن لو عندك تحليل اساسى ومتمكن منه ممكن يكون عندك مؤشرات لاسباب الهبوط  
على فكرة احد الاشخاص اعتقد انه كان فلبينى توقع الانهيار بس فرقت معاه سنة وكان اخونا ياسر ابو عمر هو اللى قال ذلك وقتها

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز سمير انا كنت عارف انك اكيد هترد على السوال بسرعه فاستنيت يعنى اذن الداو والموشرات الجامعه دى هى اللى بتحدد السوق باتجاهه العام سواء بالهبوط او بالصعود طب ما هو الاقل يااستاذ سمير لو مش تحدد السبب فى الهبوط على الاثل الواحد ياخذ احتياطه لكن دلوقتى السوال اللى بيطرح نفسه طب انا مثلا توقعت انه فيه اتجاه نازل خلاص على الداو جونز انا ممكن مثلا لو انا شغال فى التكنولوجيا ممكن مثلا احلل الناسداك هلاقى فيه نزول ضرورى ولا مش لازم وان الفيصل للتحليل الاساسى اللى اكيد طبعا لاتقانه محتاج شغل فى البنوك وما شابه لكن انا طبعا مهندس يعنى طبعا ماليش فيه ولا ايه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخى العزيز سمير انا كنت عارف انك اكيد هترد على السوال بسرعه فاستنيت يعنى اذن الداو والموشرات الجامعه دى هى اللى بتحدد السوق باتجاهه العام سواء بالهبوط او بالصعود طب ما هو الاقل يااستاذ سمير لو مش تحدد السبب فى الهبوط على الاثل الواحد ياخذ احتياطه لكن دلوقتى السوال اللى بيطرح نفسه طب انا مثلا توقعت انه فيه اتجاه نازل خلاص على الداو جونز انا ممكن مثلا لو انا شغال فى التكنولوجيا ممكن مثلا احلل الناسداك هلاقى فيه نزول ضرورى ولا مش لازم وان الفيصل للتحليل الاساسى اللى اكيد طبعا لاتقانه محتاج شغل فى البنوك وما شابه لكن انا طبعا مهندس يعنى طبعا ماليش فيه ولا ايه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا قلت انه بالداو هتعرف انه فى هبوط بايليوت لكن لا تستطيع ان تقول انهيار لانها تفرق كتير
لكن اسباب الهبوط ده ترجع فيها للاساسى ومش شرط ان تكون فى البنوك لكن ان تستطيع ان تحلل الاقتصاد جيدا وتدمجه مع ايليوت والفنى

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ماشى يااخى العزيز دا صحيح طب الطريق للتحليل دا ما اعتقدش بالقراءه فقط او بالتحليل الاليوتى اكيد ليه طريق اخر ولا ايه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ماشى يااخى العزيز دا صحيح طب الطريق للتحليل دا ما اعتقدش بالقراءه فقط او بالتحليل الاليوتى اكيد ليه طريق اخر ولا ايه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
دى ان شاء الله يفيدك فيها اخونا رمضان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ماشى يااخى العزيز دا صحيح طب الطريق للتحليل دا ما اعتقدش بالقراءه فقط او بالتحليل الاليوتى اكيد ليه طريق اخر ولا ايه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> دى ان شاء الله يفيدك فيها اخونا رمضان

 رد سابق له    https://forum.arabictrader.com/987541-5354-post.html

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر اخ سمير ان شاء الله هشوف الكتبا دا انا على ما اعتقد انه عندى لكن هشوفه ان شاء الله ولو فى حاجه يبقى لى اسئله كمان بعدين ان شاء الله والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## Magic

> هى المشكلة دى واجهت العديد هنا واعتقد اخونا بن سليمان وضع بروكسى لذلك

 حاولت ابحث عن مشاركات بأسم بن سليمان عن البروكسي بس ما وجدتها 
أذا ممكن استاذ سمير تدلني عليها
وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاولت ابحث عن مشاركات بأسم بن سليمان عن البروكسي بس ما وجدتها 
> أذا ممكن استاذ سمير تدلني عليها
> وشكراً

 اتفضل ياغالى
طلع ابو سليمان
راجع المشاركا 7 و 10    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61484.html#post988105

----------


## فارس النيلين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عندي سوال عن المارجن لو سمحت استاذ سمير....افرض ان عندي حساب مايكرو بقيمة 500$ و رافعة مالية 1:500 يعني احتاج 2 $ لكل عقد..افرض اني فتحت 100 عقد هل يتم حجز مبلغ 200$ و يصبح المبلغ الذي استطيع خسارته هو300$ فقط ام انني استطيع تحمل خسارة بكل ال 500$ لاه في الحالة الاولى لو فتحت 250 عقد مايكرو لن يكون هناك رصيد لاخسره ..ارجو ايضاح هذه النقطة لي و جزاك الله كل خير مقدما على مجهودك الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> عندي سوال عن المارجن لو سمحت استاذ سمير....افرض ان عندي حساب مايكرو بقيمة 500$ و رافعة مالية 1:500 يعني احتاج 2 $ لكل عقد..افرض اني فتحت 100 عقد هل يتم حجز مبلغ 200$ و يصبح المبلغ الذي استطيع خسارته هو300$ فقط ام انني استطيع تحمل خسارة بكل ال 500$ لاه في الحالة الاولى لو فتحت 250 عقد مايكرو لن يكون هناك رصيد لاخسره ..ارجو ايضاح هذه النقطة لي و جزاك الله كل خير مقدما على مجهودك الكريم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للمارجن حسب الشركة فاعلم ان شركات الميتا تريدر تحسب لك ال 500 كلهم كمارجن متاح
اما باقى الشركات فهى فقط ال 300 المتبقية

----------


## khaled.gad

السلام عليكم
اشكر الجميع علىى المجهود الرائع 
اسئلتى : 
اريد برنامج او طريقة لمتابعة شارتات الاندكس للعملات على الفريمات المختلفه وتطبيق اساليب التحليل الفنى عليها
الاندكس مثل : usd index , euro index
وياسلام لو اندكس الاسهم يبقى كويس بس الاهم العملات  
ايضا اريد كتب فى التحليل الاساسى و فى علاقة السلع بالعملات وعلاقة  الذهب و البترول بالعملات  
ممكن مواعيد بداية و نهاية الاسواق المختلفة بالتوقيت المصرى   
عند حساب هاى و لو اليوم السابق , يكون على اى توقيت و ياريت تقولى من الساعة كام بتوقيت مصر , و كذلك عند حساب البايفوت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اشكر الجميع علىى المجهود الرائع 
> اسئلتى : 
> اريد برنامج او طريقة لمتابعة شارتات الاندكس للعملات على الفريمات المختلفه وتطبيق اساليب التحليل الفنى عليها
> الاندكس مثل : usd index , euro index
> وياسلام لو اندكس الاسهم يبقى كويس بس الاهم العملات  بالنسبة للعملات عليك بهذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57919.html   بالنسبة لاندكس الاسهم فهو الداو جونز  
> ايضا اريد كتب فى التحليل الاساسى و فى علاقة السلع بالعملات وعلاقة  الذهب و البترول بالعملات  اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  
> ممكن مواعيد بداية و نهاية الاسواق المختلفة بالتوقيت المصرى   عليك بهذا الموقع بضبط التوقيت على مصر  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade   
> عند حساب هاى و لو اليوم السابق , يكون على اى توقيت و ياريت تقولى من الساعة كام بتوقيت مصر , و كذلك عند حساب البايفوت المفترض توثيت امريكا الشرقى وهو الاغلاق على 5 بتوقيت امريكا الشرقى = 12 بتوقيت مصر وافضل برنامج لذلك هو التريد  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

  تم اعلاه

----------


## khaled.gad

طب بالنسبة لليورو اندكس هل هناك برنامج يحتوى عليه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب بالنسبة لليورو اندكس هل هناك برنامج يحتوى عليه 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

  بالنسبة لليورو اندكس يمكنك المتابعة فيه مع اخونا رمضان فى موضوع الدولار اندكس وهو هيفيدك فيه ان شاء الله اكتر منى

----------


## Z704Z

ممكن اعرف السوق ممكن لو حضرتك مجتهد تحقق كل شهر ضعف المبلغ اللى معاك 20 مرة طيب  
وبكده فى اقل من سنة ممكن تكون مليادير 
ليه الناس كل 5 شهور تحقق ضعف المبلغ اللى معاه  
ليه مش يكون اقل  
عاوز احد يوضحلى مثلا لو احد شغال على اكونت وبداخله 1000 دولار 
لما بيجى يدخل صفقة (الانسان العادى) بيخلى كل نقطة تساوى كام دولار ولا كام سنت ولا ازاى 
مش قادر اوضح 
بس عاوز اعرف انتوا ليه مش بتكسبوا ضعف المبلغ
لاحظت ناس كتير اللى بتعمل التوصيات كلها بتحقق طيب ليه مش بيضعفوا مبالغهم  
مش قادر افهم العمليه  
وتانى شى ليه الناس اللى بتعمل التوصيات بتخلى التوصية اول اما يبدء السوق  
شكرا لاتعونكم معى وخصوصا الاخ الكبير  استاذ سمير  
ربنا يحميك يارب 
مهما قولت مو هقدر اقول فيك شى يكفيك 
سلامى للجميع 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
السر كله فى النفسية التى تتعامل بها والادارة المالية ولا تنسى انه فى النهاية انها ارزاق من الله
ادارة مالية يعنى لا تخاطر باستوب اكتر من 2-3% مهما كانت المغريات
والنفسية هى الثقة بالله انه رزقك ومن ثم ثقة بالطريقة التى تعمل بها وقبولك لنسبة نجاحك فيها
بعد ذلك من يدبل او يزيد 10% فكله من الله

----------


## Z704Z

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> السر كله فى النفسية التى تتعامل بها والادارة المالية ولا تنسى انه فى النهاية انها ارزاق من الله
> ادارة مالية يعنى لا تخاطر باستوب اكتر من 2-3% مهما كانت المغريات
> والنفسية هى الثقة بالله انه رزقك ومن ثم ثقة بالطريقة التى تعمل بها وقبولك لنسبة نجاحك فيها
> بعد ذلك من يدبل او يزيد 10% فكله من الله

 اشكرك حبيبى الغالى على ردك  :Wink Smile:  
الحمد لله على كل شى 
ليه تعليق بسيط  
الاستوب 2-3% 
كده الناس خوافة اوى  :Stick Out Tongue: 
مش عاوزه تخاطر وتفتح الاستوب 
وعلى كده مهما كان المكسب مش هيكون اكتر من 10 فى المية ولا ايه  :016:  
لان  كده على كل نقطة هتجيب واحد سنت صغير مش دولار كبير  :Stick Out Tongue:  
طيب ما الناس بتكون واثقة من التوصيات ليه مش يزودا عدد الربح من كل نقطة  :EEK!:  
شكرا عزيزى   
تقلت عليك بس ماليش دعوه  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك حبيبى الغالى على ردك  
> الحمد لله على كل شى 
> ليه تعليق بسيط  
> الاستوب 2-3% 
> كده الناس خوافة اوى 
> مش عاوزه تخاطر وتفتح الاستوب 
> وعلى كده مهما كان المكسب مش هيكون اكتر من 10 فى المية ولا ايه  
> لان  كده على كل نقطة هتجيب واحد سنت صغير مش دولار كبير  
> طيب ما الناس بتكون واثقة من التوصيات ليه مش يزودا عدد الربح من كل نقطة  
> ...

 ما تقوله ممتاز جدا ويندرج تحت بند الطمع 
وما وصل اليه السابقون والحاضرون والقادمون ان شاء الله
الطمع = نهاية حتمية للحساب مهما بلغ

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير أدامك الله لنا .
لك منا خالص الشكر لكل ما تقدمه لنا من نصائح وتوجيهات مفيده للجميع .
أثناء قيامي بالتدرب على الديمو في الميتاتريدر لاحظت أن هناك فرق كبير بين النقاط التي خسرتها أو ربحتها وبين الرقم أو المبلغ الذي يقوم البرنامج بتدوينه كنتيجه حاليه للوضع الذي عليه الصفقه الأن سواء كانت ربح أو خساره .
فعلى سبيل المثال . الصفقه فتحت بشراء بسعر 1.3760
                                  والأن السعر هابط وصل الى 1.3737
يعني الفرق تقريبا 37 نقطه خساره . 
لكن ندما أنظر الى خانة حصيلة النقاط التي خسرتها بيديني 230-
يعني خسارة مئتين وثلاثين نقطه !!!!
لماذا كل هذا الفرق الواضح 
أنا عرافه انه الشركه بتاخد السبريد وهو فرق النقاط بين سعر البيع والشراء 
بس مش بهالمبالغ . يعين المفروض أن لا تتجاوز الخمس نقاط 
ممكن أفهم ماهذا الفارق ؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير أدامك الله لنا .
> لك منا خالص الشكر لكل ما تقدمه لنا من نصائح وتوجيهات مفيده للجميع .
> أثناء قيامي بالتدرب على الديمو في الميتاتريدر لاحظت أن هناك فرق كبير بين النقاط التي خسرتها أو ربحتها وبين الرقم أو المبلغ الذي يقوم البرنامج بتدوينه كنتيجه حاليه للوضع الذي عليه الصفقه الأن سواء كانت ربح أو خساره .
> فعلى سبيل المثال . الصفقه فتحت بشراء بسعر 1.3760
>                                   والأن السعر هابط وصل الى 1.3737
> يعني الفرق تقريبا 37 نقطه خساره . 
> لكن ندما أنظر الى خانة حصيلة النقاط التي خسرتها بيديني 230-
> يعني خسارة مئتين وثلاثين نقطه !!!!
> لماذا كل هذا الفرق الواضح 
> ...

 اهلا بيكى اختى الكريمة
هناك فرق بين عدد النقاط وحساب عدد النقاط
فالحساب المفتوح هو حساب استاندر يعنى النقطة = 10 دولار 
فالخسارة اللى بتقولى عليها هى 23 نقطة وليس 37 وبالتالى سيكون الخسارة كرصيد هو 23 * 10 = 230 دولار

----------


## hala2244

ما معنى حساب استاندر ؟؟
حساب عادي يعني ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما معنى حساب استاندر ؟؟
> حساب عادي يعني ؟؟

 نعم عادى = استاندر

----------


## hala2244

كذلك اخ سمير أصابني اللبس في موضوع العملات المباشرة والغير مباشره
أنا فهمت انه العمله المباشره هي اليورو والجنيه الاسترليني لأنها دائما بتكون العمله الأساس أمام الدولار الأمريكي .
والعمله الغير مباشره هي الين الياباني والفرنك السويسري لأن دايما بيكون الدولار هو العمله الأساس مقابلها .
لكن ابتديت أشعر باللخبطه من هذ التقسيم وما الهدف منه ؟؟ وبماذا يؤثر على العمليات التجاريه وما فائدته بالنسبه لي كمتاجره ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كذلك اخ سمير أصابني اللبس في موضوع العملات المباشرة والغير مباشره
> أنا فهمت انه العمله المباشره هي اليورو والجنيه الاسترليني لأنها دائما بتكون العمله الأساس أمام الدولار الأمريكي .
> والعمله الغير مباشره هي الين الياباني والفرنك السويسري لأن دايما بيكون الدولار هو العمله الأساس مقابلها .
> لكن ابتديت أشعر باللخبطه من هذ التقسيم وما الهدف منه ؟؟ وبماذا يؤثر على العمليات التجاريه وما فائدته بالنسبه لي كمتاجره ؟؟

 دايما ازواج العملات بتكون من عملتين وليكن اليورو دولار
العملة التى تكون الاولى فى الزوج هى الاساس وهى المباشرة هنا 
وبالتالى فى اليورو دولار
العملة المباشرة هى اليورو
العملة الغير مباشرة هى الدولار
وهذا التقسيم اعتقد وقته كان اقتصادى بالرجوع الى قزة كل عملة

----------


## hala2244

طيب هل أستطيع أن أقول أنني عندما أريد الشراء أو البيع فانني أقوم بشراء أو بيع العمله الأساس مقابل العمله المقابله . يعني العمليه التجاريه تكون دائما على العمله الأساس .
وبذلك أغض النظر عن موضوع مباشره وغير مباشره لأنها فعلا أربكتني .
يعني عندما أقول 10=EUR/USD
فهذا معناه أنني سأشتري اليورو بعشره دولارات . أو أبيع اليورو مقابل عشر دولارات ؟؟؟
طبعا هذا مثال لكي أفهم . وهل هذا ينطبق على كافة العملات ؟؟
سواء كانت مباشره أو غير مباشره .
أنا شعرت أنني لا أريد أن أشغل نفسي بهذا الموضوع كثيرا لأنه فعلا لخبطني !!!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب هل أستطيع أن أقول أنني عندما أريد الشراء أو البيع فانني أقوم بشراء أو بيع العمله الأساس مقابل العمله المقابله . يعني العمليه التجاريه تكون دائما على العمله الأساس .
> وبذلك أغض النظر عن موضوع مباشره وغير مباشره لأنها فعلا أربكتني .
> يعني عندما أقول 10=EUR/USD
> فهذا معناه أنني سأشتري اليورو بعشره دولارات . أو أبيع اليورو مقابل عشر دولارات ؟؟؟
> طبعا هذا مثال لكي أفهم . وهل هذا ينطبق على كافة العملات ؟؟
> سواء كانت مباشره أو غير مباشره .
> أنا شعرت أنني لا أريد أن أشغل نفسي بهذا الموضوع كثيرا لأنه فعلا لخبطني !!!!!

 نعم لو كانت الصفقة شراء فانتى تشترى العملة الاولى وهى الاساس
وكذلك فى البيع كما تفضلتى بالمثال السابق
وينطبق على كل العملات

----------


## أبومحمود

> طيب هل أستطيع أن أقول أنني عندما أريد الشراء أو البيع فانني أقوم بشراء أو بيع العمله الأساس مقابل العمله المقابله . يعني العمليه التجاريه تكون دائما على العمله الأساس .
> وبذلك أغض النظر عن موضوع مباشره وغير مباشره لأنها فعلا أربكتني .
> يعني عندما أقول 10=EUR/USD
> فهذا معناه أنني سأشتري اليورو بعشره دولارات . أو أبيع اليورو مقابل عشر دولارات ؟؟؟
> طبعا هذا مثال لكي أفهم . وهل هذا ينطبق على كافة العملات ؟؟
> سواء كانت مباشره أو غير مباشره .
> أنا شعرت أنني لا أريد أن أشغل نفسي بهذا الموضوع كثيرا لأنه فعلا لخبطني !!!!!

  :Big Grin:   ماعليش للمداخلة دي أستاذ  سمير ، أنا أفتكرت نفسي بالسؤال   في أول دخولي الفوركس كنت بثقف نفسي بقراءة بعض الكتب  ومن سؤ الحظ كان أو كتاب  مؤلفة أعتقد  واحد  بيشتغل في حراج السيارات  نقول  دلال  أو  شريطي   :Big Grin:    المهم ضاعت مني فترة وأنا بحاول أعرف  اليورو  دولار  مثلاً  لما أبيع  فهل أنا بعت اليورو  أو بعت الدولار   وكان كل شوية يضرب مثال غير الأول   :Big Grin:   
**عموماً    مثالك صحيح   فأذا دخلنا  بعملية بيع  على زوج اليورو  دولار    فمعنا بنبيع  اليورو  مقابل الدولار     والعكس  صحيح  .    
**  ومصطلح  أزواج رئيسية  أو  أزواج كروسات .  معناه  أن الرئيسية  يكون الدولار أحد طرفيها   أما  الكروس  فلا يكون الدولار  أحد طرفيها     طبعاً بأختصار . :Big Grin:

----------


## Z704Z

لو سمحت كيف اقدر احسب عدد النقاط هيساوى كم نقطة ربح  
مثال انا معى حساب بداخله 250 دولار مبلغ لا بائس به  
وحبيت انا اضارب على 50 دولار 20% من المبلغ  وعاوز يكون كل نقطتين بدولار او بمعنى اصح عاوز كل 100 نقطة احقق ضعف المبلغ  
فعاوز اعرف كيف بتحقق والرافعة هنا بتكون كام وسوال كمان الهامش المتاح هنا هيكون  كام وهل هيكون معايا استوب لوس لغاية 300 نقطة صح كده ولا انا غلطان

----------


## hala2244

شاكره لكم ردودكم . تمام أنا كده فهمت كويس

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت كيف اقدر احسب عدد النقاط هيساوى كم نقطة ربح  
> مثال انا معى حساب بداخله 250 دولار مبلغ لا بائس به  
> وحبيت انا اضارب على 50 دولار 20% من المبلغ  وعاوز يكون كل نقطتين بدولار او بمعنى اصح عاوز كل 100 نقطة احقق ضعف المبلغ  
> فعاوز اعرف كيف بتحقق والرافعة هنا بتكون كام وسوال كمان الهامش المتاح هنا هيكون  كام وهل هيكون معايا استوب لوس لغاية 300 نقطة صح كده ولا انا غلطان

 ال 50 دولار دول هتضارب بيهم ازاى هل هيكون او استوب ولا مارجن 
عشان تكون كل نقطتين بدولار يعنى النقطة = نصف دولار 
وبعدين كل 100 نقطة تضاعف المبلغ (اللى هو كام هل 250 ولا ال 50) ولا يتفق مع النقطة = نصف دولار
عرفنى دول عشان نعرف نجاوب الباقى

----------


## أبوسليمان

كم قيمة النقطة في الحساب المصغر للوت 1 في FX Sol

----------


## Z704Z

> ال 50 دولار دول هتضارب بيهم ازاى هل هيكون او استوب ولا مارجن 
> عشان تكون كل نقطتين بدولار يعنى النقطة = نصف دولار 
> وبعدين كل 100 نقطة تضاعف المبلغ (اللى هو كام هل 250 ولا ال 50) ولا يتفق مع النقطة = نصف دولار
> عرفنى دول عشان نعرف نجاوب الباقى

 الهامش المستخدم 50 دولار
الهامش المتاح 200 دولار 
انا هستخدم ال 50 دولار وهضارب عليهم  
يعنى كل 100 نقطة هحقق ربح 50 دولار  
مش فاهم اول سوال ال 50 دولار دول هتضارب بيهم ازاى هل هيكون او استوب ولا مارجن 
انا عاوز اعرف ازاى بتحسبوا عدد النقاط والارباح والرافعة وكده وازاى اخلى كل 100 نقطة يبقا ضغف المبلغ والرافعة تكون كام  
ولما يكون الهامش المستخدم 50 دولار والهامش المتاح 200 دولار
وكل 100 نقطة تساوى 50 دولار يبقا كده الهامش المتاح يكفينى ل 400 نقطة صح ولا انا غلطان  :016:  اسئلت المبتدئين معقدة نسبيه   
بس لازم نتعلم عشان ياتى اليوم اللى ان شاء الله نفيد الناس بما تعملناه  
سلامى لك ومنتظر الاجابة  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كم قيمة النقطة في الحساب المصغر للوت 1 في FX Sol

 هلا ياغالى
قيمة النقطة = دولار وتزيد او تقل حسب الزوج ويوجد حاسبة للنقاط من ضمن قائمة البرنامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> الهامش المستخدم 50 دولار
> الهامش المتاح 200 دولار 
> انا هستخدم ال 50 دولار وهضارب عليهم  
> يعنى كل 100 نقطة هحقق ربح 50 دولار  
> مش فاهم اول سوال ال 50 دولار دول هتضارب بيهم ازاى هل هيكون او استوب ولا مارجن 
> انا عاوز اعرف ازاى بتحسبوا عدد النقاط والارباح والرافعة وكده وازاى اخلى كل 100 نقطة يبقا ضغف المبلغ والرافعة تكون كام  
> ولما يكون الهامش المستخدم 50 دولار والهامش المتاح 200 دولار
> وكل 100 نقطة تساوى 50 دولار يبقا كده الهامش المتاح يكفينى ل 400 نقطة صح ولا انا غلطان  اسئلت المبتدئين معقدة نسبيه   
> بس لازم نتعلم عشان ياتى اليوم اللى ان شاء الله نفيد الناس بما تعملناه  
> سلامى لك ومنتظر الاجابة

 اخى الكريم
 هذه ال 50 دولار هى الهامش للصفقة وهو = 20% من راس المال وهو يخالف ادارة المال والتى تنص الا يزيد عن 10% 
الرافعة مرتبطة بقيمة المارجن المحجوز ولا ترتبط ابدا يالنقاط سواء خسارة او مكسب 
بالنسبة للنقطة انت مخليها نصف دولار وعايز تكسب 400 دولار
يعنى انت محتاج 800 نقطة عشان تفعل ذلك وهذا يرجع اليك والى تحليلك والاهداف التى ستتاجر عليها فان كان هدف الصفقة ترى انه 800 نقطة يمكنك عند تحقيق الصفقة ان يكون رصيدك وقتها مكسب 400 دولار بالاضافة الى 250 دولار

----------


## Z704Z

> اخى الكريم
>  هذه ال 50 دولار هى الهامش للصفقة وهو = 20% من راس المال وهو يخالف ادارة المال والتى تنص الا يزيد عن 10% 
> الرافعة مرتبطة بقيمة المارجن المحجوز ولا ترتبط ابدا يالنقاط سواء خسارة او مكسب 
> بالنسبة للنقطة انت مخليها نصف دولار وعايز تكسب 400 دولار
> يعنى انت محتاج 800 نقطة عشان تفعل ذلك وهذا يرجع اليك والى تحليلك والاهداف التى ستتاجر عليها فان كان هدف الصفقة ترى انه 800 نقطة يمكنك عند تحقيق الصفقة ان يكون رصيدك وقتها مكسب 400 دولار بالاضافة الى 250 دولار

  يخالف ادارة المال والتى تنص الا يزيد عن 10% 
يعنى لا ينفع ازود عن عشره فى المية هل ده من كل الشركات ولا ايه  :EEK!:  
ثانيا ياباشا انا عاوز اضعف 50 دولار فقط  
فكنت بسئل حضرتك لما يكون فاضل معى 200 دولار هامش متاح ده ممكن يكوون معايا كام نقطة خسارة  :016:  هل 400 نقطة   :016:    الرافعة مرتبطة بقيمة المارجن المحجوز   
 فى سطر صغير وضحلى الموضوع  لانى مش بقدر او اعرف احسبها زى اما الكتاب بيقول  :Mad Argue:  
بمعنى ايه اللى هيختلف لما اشتغل ب 50 دولار وعلى رافعه  ضعف 100 ولا 200 ولا 400 ايه الفرق

----------


## سمير صيام

> يخالف ادارة المال والتى تنص الا يزيد عن 10% 
> يعنى لا ينفع ازود عن عشره فى المية هل ده من كل الشركات ولا ايه  
> ثانيا ياباشا انا عاوز اضعف 50 دولار فقط  
> فكنت بسئل حضرتك لما يكون فاضل معى 200 دولار هامش متاح ده ممكن يكوون معايا كام نقطة خسارة  هل 400 نقطة     الرافعة مرتبطة بقيمة المارجن المحجوز   
>  فى سطر صغير وضحلى الموضوع  لانى مش بقدر او اعرف احسبها زى اما الكتاب بيقول  
> بمعنى ايه اللى هيختلف لما اشتغل ب 50 دولار وعلى رافعه  ضعف 100 ولا 200 ولا 400 ايه الفرق

 بالنسبة لل10% دى موجودة فى كتب ادارة امال انه الصفقات المفتوحة لايزيد المارجن فيها عن 10% من قيمة حسابك طبعا ممكن تزيد عن كده لكن هيكون خطر على حسابك 
بالنسبة للرافعة فهى مرتبطة بالنقطة السابقة بمعنى ان المارجن بيتحسب على اساسها المارجن
طبعا عند انواع الحسابات ميكرو ومينى وعادى
الحساب الميكرو قيمة حجم العقد = 1000 دولار = النقطة 10 سنت 
الحساب المينى قيمة حجم العقد = 10000 دولار = النقطة 1 دولار
الحساب العادى قيمة حجم العقد = 100000 دولار = النقطة 10 دولار 
ناخد مثال ان الحساب مينى
لو كانت الرافعة 1:100 
المارجن = حجم العقد / الرافعة = 10000 / 100 = 100 دولار مارجن 
لو كانت الرافعة 1:200 
المارجن = حجم العقد / الرافعة = 10000 / 200 = 50 دولار مارجن 
لو كانت الرافعة 1:400 
المارجن = حجم العقد / الرافعة = 10000 / 400 = 25 دولار مارجن 
طبعا بنظرة على قيمة المارجن هتفضل انه يكون 1:400 لان المارجن المحجوز سيكون اقل
طبعا لو انت دخلت ب 10% كمارجن هنا هتدخل عقود اكتر لذلك من باب الامان يفضل ان تكون الرافعة 1:100 حتى تقلل عدد العقود التى تدخل بيها لانها الامن  
طبعا لو تم حجز 50 دولار مارجن اذن الباقى فى الحساب هو 200 دولار ولو النقطة بحساباتك هتكون بنصف دولار اذن انت محتاج ان تخسر 400 نقطة لتخسر الحساب 
لو فى شئ مش واضح قول

----------


## mrmzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   شباب والله ماادري ايش اقولكم انا تعبت تعب مااتقد احد مر بهذه التجربه واللي كانو زيي ممكن يكونو من اتعس الناس .... المهم الموضو انه :  قمت باالتدريب في احدى الشركات من قبل شهرين في حساب تجريبي ومع التدريب والحساب التجريبي للأسف لم استطيع ان اطور نفس مع العلم انني قرأت عشرات بل مئات الكتب من الكتب التعليميه ... شي يتكلم عن التحليل الفني واخر عن اسرار الفوركس والاخر عن الشموع ..... وهكذا ......  في الاخير قررت ان افتح حساب حقيقي بمبلغ 300 دولار ... والحمدلله ربي اكرمني ببعض الصفقات الرابحه الى ان وصلت الى 700 دولار ولكن بعد طول عناء وكان بعض الصفقات تربح والاخرى تخسر ..... لحد ماجاء اليوم الذي قرر السوق ان يخرجني وذلك بسبب عدم وجود الخبره الكافيه وخسرت مبلغ 756 دولار كلها ..... فقررت عدم الدخول ابدا الى هذا السوق الخطير وقلت الحمدلله على كل شي ...... 
وفي يوم الحمدلله كنت موفر مبلغ مايعادل 1060 دولار بالضبط ... فااستخرت ربي ان ادخل هذا السوق مره اخرى بشرط محاوله الربح القليل والخساره القليله لاسمح الله .........
لكن تفاجئت بأنني اصبحت اخسر في كل صفقه اذا فتحت صفقه بيع السعر يعلى والعكس ...... ماادري ايش اللي صاير معايا .... لحد كنت اوسوس اقول شكل السوق كله ضدي ولا ايش .........
المهم  لحد اليوم وبعد ان ربحت في اسبوعين تقريبا 300 دولار اضافه للمبلغ 1060 اصبح المبلغ 1360 اوكي ........ وهذا الربح والله العظيم ماادري كيف حصلت عليه ... المهم ياطيبيبن ........ اليوم وصل المبلغ معي بالضبط 500 دولار  يعني خسرت مره تانيه والان فاتح صفقه وكمان خسرانه 140 دولار ...........  
والله ياشباب ماادري ايش اسوي في نفسي خسرت المبالغ القديمه والجديده وكمان قاعد اخسر فماادري فين المشكله ...... قرات قرات قرات كتب ومواقع تعليميه  وحسابات تجريبيه ..... ولكن عندما سجلت معكم قرات استراتيجيات للصفقات وتوصيات ........ فماادري ايش اسوي ..... 
                          شكرا جزيلا لقراءه هذه القصه المأساويه .... واسف للاطاله                                                         اخوكم أبو الامجاد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   شباب والله ماادري ايش اقولكم انا تعبت تعب مااتقد احد مر بهذه التجربه واللي كانو زيي ممكن يكونو من اتعس الناس .... المهم الموضو انه :  قمت باالتدريب في احدى الشركات من قبل شهرين في حساب تجريبي ومع التدريب والحساب التجريبي للأسف لم استطيع ان اطور نفس مع العلم انني قرأت عشرات بل مئات الكتب من الكتب التعليميه ... شي يتكلم عن التحليل الفني واخر عن اسرار الفوركس والاخر عن الشموع ..... وهكذا ......  في الاخير قررت ان افتح حساب حقيقي بمبلغ 300 دولار ... والحمدلله ربي اكرمني ببعض الصفقات الرابحه الى ان وصلت الى 700 دولار ولكن بعد طول عناء وكان بعض الصفقات تربح والاخرى تخسر ..... لحد ماجاء اليوم الذي قرر السوق ان يخرجني وذلك بسبب عدم وجود الخبره الكافيه وخسرت مبلغ 756 دولار كلها ..... فقررت عدم الدخول ابدا الى هذا السوق الخطير وقلت الحمدلله على كل شي ...... 
> وفي يوم الحمدلله كنت موفر مبلغ مايعادل 1060 دولار بالضبط ... فااستخرت ربي ان ادخل هذا السوق مره اخرى بشرط محاوله الربح القليل والخساره القليله لاسمح الله .........
> لكن تفاجئت بأنني اصبحت اخسر في كل صفقه اذا فتحت صفقه بيع السعر يعلى والعكس ...... ماادري ايش اللي صاير معايا .... لحد كنت اوسوس اقول شكل السوق كله ضدي ولا ايش .........
> المهم  لحد اليوم وبعد ان ربحت في اسبوعين تقريبا 300 دولار اضافه للمبلغ 1060 اصبح المبلغ 1360 اوكي ........ وهذا الربح والله العظيم ماادري كيف حصلت عليه ... المهم ياطيبيبن ........ اليوم وصل المبلغ معي بالضبط 500 دولار  يعني خسرت مره تانيه والان فاتح صفقه وكمان خسرانه 140 دولار ...........  
> والله ياشباب ماادري ايش اسوي في نفسي خسرت المبالغ القديمه والجديده وكمان قاعد اخسر فماادري فين المشكله ...... قرات قرات قرات كتب ومواقع تعليميه  وحسابات تجريبيه ..... ولكن عندما سجلت معكم قرات استراتيجيات للصفقات وتوصيات ........ فماادري ايش اسوي ..... 
>                           شكرا جزيلا لقراءه هذه القصه المأساويه .... واسف للاطاله                                                         اخوكم أبو الامجاد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله ربنا يعوضك ما خسرت 
اللى عايزه اقوله لك هل لك طريقة متاجرة معينة ملتزم بها وبشروطها ام لا
ام تنتقل بين الطرق وبين التوصيات  
عموما نصيحتى لك انسى الحساب الحقيقى الان وابدا تتدرب على طريقة ترى انها جيدة بالنسبة لك وتعلمها جيدا وافتح حساب ديمو لذلك حتى تقول انك نجحت بها مع الالتزام بالادارة المالية 
عندها ممكن تبدا مرة اخرى فى الحساب الحقيقى مع شرط ان خسرت مرة اخرى راس مالك لا تمول حسابك مرة اخرى واعتبر هذا المجال ليس لك

----------


## mrmzizo

يعطيك الف عافيه على هذه النصيحه اخي الكريم ......... بس بخصوص الديمو انا قعدت شهر او اكتر شوي وكمان كنت اربح فيه واخسر بس مش عارف اللي في الحساب الحقيقي ليه اخسر ..... وصراحه بيني وبينك احس اني ماراح اقدر اسيب الفوركس و ممكن اقدر ارجع اللي خسرته بس بشرط ان اتبع استراتيجييات محسوبه ولا ايه رايك .... 
وباللمناسبه ان الان فاتح صفقه من قبل 3 ساعات وهذه معلوماتها وحبيت اخذ رايك فيها : 
نوع الصفقه : شراء يورو / دولار 
سعر الافتتاح : 1.3696   بقيمة : 10000
السعر الان : 1.3458
الخسائر : 237 دولار 
السيوله : 452 دولار 
                                              ممكن تفيدني فيها

----------


## Z704Z

شرحك مبسط جدا حبيبى كل شى واضح  
فيه شى اخر مش مستوعبه اللى هو حجم العقد &لوت& 
مش قادر افهم نظامه ماشى ازاى وشوفت شرح ل*abofaris73 
عن حجم العقد  وكان بيقول * حجم العقد (Contract Size) . تتعامل أكثر شركات الوساطة المالية في سوق العملات العالمية (فوريكس) على أساس أن حجم العقد (لوت Lot) هو : 100.000 من العملة الأساس . مثال : إذا تعاملت في زوج (يورو/دولار) (EUR/USD) فالعملة الأساس هنا هي اليورو فيكون التعامل بقيمة 100.000 يورو أو ما يعادلها من الدولار . مثال آخر : إذا تعاملت في زوج (باوند/ين) (GBP/JPY) فالعملة الأساس هنا هي الباوند فيكون التعامل بقيمة 100.000 باوند أو ما يعادلها من الين . . ويترتب على حجم العقد : قيمة النقطة في التعامل (Pip Value) والتي تحتسب بالعملة الثانية . ويكون عادة بضرب حجم العقد بنقطة واحدة في الزوج . مثال 1 : الأزواج التي فيها أربع خانات بعد الفاصلة مثل (يورو/دولار) أو (يورو/كندي) حجم العقد (العملة الأساس) × نقطة واحدة = س (من العملة الثانية) 100.000 × 0.0001 = 10 (من العملة الثانية) يورو/دولار = 100.000 يورو × 0.0001 = 10 دولار يورو/كندي =  100.000 يورو × 0.0001 = 10 كندي . مثال 2 : الأزواج التي فيها خانتين بعد الفاصلة (أزواج الين فقط) نطبق نفس القاعدة حجم العقد (العملة الأساس) × نقطة واحدة = س (من العملة الثانية وهي الين) (دولار/ين) ، (فرنك/ين) 100.000 × 0.01 = 1000 ين . . (نذكر بأن حجم العقد الميني 10.000 ، ويحتسب بنفس الطريقة) .   
ممكن تبسطلى ما يقوله 
ولو حضرتك شايف ان الكلام ده مبسط 
فهو بالنسبة لى معقد نسبيا 
انا مقدر مجهود حضرتك جدا   
بس انا فعلا محتاج تشرحلى كل نقطة فى حجم العقد وليه بيتحسبوا ب 100.000
و الحساب الميكرو قيمة حجم العقد = 1000 دولار
الحساب المينى قيمة حجم العقد = 10000 دولار
الحساب العادى قيمة حجم العقد = 100000 دولار 
هل ديه ليها حساب معين او تتحسب ولما اقول حجم  العقد بيساوى كذا مقابل ايه مثلا كل ايه  تعبتك معى 
تقريبا انا مش هسئل لمده شهر لان انا سئلت بما فيه الكفاية  
لازم اسئل عشان اتعلم

----------


## Z704Z

> بخصوص الديمو انا قعدت شهر او اكتر شوي وكمان كنت اربح فيه واخسر بس مش عارف اللي في الحساب الحقيقي ليه اخسر

 الاخوة يقولوا الحساب الديمو اقل مده  من  3 اشهر الى 6 حتى تكون لملمت كل الاشياء وعلمت بكل شى  وجربت معظم الاشياء وتصبح مهيئ للتداول برئس مال حقيقى   كنت تربح وتخسر لانك مو همك لانك  لو خسرت مو  هيقصر عليك   الحساب الحقيقى تخسر لانك ماعندك خبرة كافيه هل حضرتك شايف ان شهر كفيل بكل شى  :016:   عذرا لتطفلى اساتذنا الكبار   :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك الف عافيه على هذه النصيحه اخي الكريم ......... بس بخصوص الديمو انا قعدت شهر او اكتر شوي وكمان كنت اربح فيه واخسر بس مش عارف اللي في الحساب الحقيقي ليه اخسر ..... وصراحه بيني وبينك احس اني ماراح اقدر اسيب الفوركس و ممكن اقدر ارجع اللي خسرته بس بشرط ان اتبع استراتيجييات محسوبه ولا ايه رايك .... 
> وباللمناسبه ان الان فاتح صفقه من قبل 3 ساعات وهذه معلوماتها وحبيت اخذ رايك فيها : 
> نوع الصفقه : شراء يورو / دولار 
> سعر الافتتاح : 1.3696   بقيمة : 10000
> السعر الان : 1.3458
> الخسائر : 237 دولار 
> السيوله : 452 دولار 
>                                               ممكن تفيدني فيها

 اخى الكريم لازم تشتغل على الديمو مدة لا تقل عن 6 شهور ويكون لك طريقة متاجرة واضحة ويكون بعد التجربة فى ال 6 شهور تكون نسبة الربح لا تقل عن 70% بمعدل ربح للخسارة 1:1 على الاقل 
بالنسبة للصفقة المذكورة
فاسمح لى اسالك لماذا دخلتها وهل الطريبقة التى دخلت بها ليس فيها استوب 
طبعا من الصفقة واضح انك لا تتبع وضع استوب وبالتالى خسارتك تكون كبيرة فى حين ربحك يكون قليل وده طبيعى ان يحصل فيه ضياع للحساب 
عموما اتوقع مزيد من الهبوط لليورو

----------


## سمير صيام

> شرحك مبسط جدا حبيبى كل شى واضح  
> فيه شى اخر مش مستوعبه اللى هو حجم العقد &لوت& 
> مش قادر افهم نظامه ماشى ازاى وشوفت شرح ل*abofaris73 
> عن حجم العقد  وكان بيقول * حجم العقد (Contract Size) . تتعامل أكثر شركات الوساطة المالية في سوق العملات العالمية (فوريكس) على أساس أن حجم العقد (لوت Lot) هو : 100.000 من العملة الأساس . مثال : إذا تعاملت في زوج (يورو/دولار) (EUR/USD) فالعملة الأساس هنا هي اليورو فيكون التعامل بقيمة 100.000 يورو أو ما يعادلها من الدولار . مثال آخر : إذا تعاملت في زوج (باوند/ين) (GBP/JPY) فالعملة الأساس هنا هي الباوند فيكون التعامل بقيمة 100.000 باوند أو ما يعادلها من الين . . ويترتب على حجم العقد : قيمة النقطة في التعامل (Pip Value) والتي تحتسب بالعملة الثانية . ويكون عادة بضرب حجم العقد بنقطة واحدة في الزوج . مثال 1 : الأزواج التي فيها أربع خانات بعد الفاصلة مثل (يورو/دولار) أو (يورو/كندي) حجم العقد (العملة الأساس) × نقطة واحدة = س (من العملة الثانية) 100.000 × 0.0001 = 10 (من العملة الثانية) يورو/دولار = 100.000 يورو × 0.0001 = 10 دولار يورو/كندي =  100.000 يورو × 0.0001 = 10 كندي . مثال 2 : الأزواج التي فيها خانتين بعد الفاصلة (أزواج الين فقط) نطبق نفس القاعدة حجم العقد (العملة الأساس) × نقطة واحدة = س (من العملة الثانية وهي الين) (دولار/ين) ، (فرنك/ين) 100.000 × 0.01 = 1000 ين . . (نذكر بأن حجم العقد الميني 10.000 ، ويحتسب بنفس الطريقة) .   
> ممكن تبسطلى ما يقوله 
> ولو حضرتك شايف ان الكلام ده مبسط 
> فهو بالنسبة لى معقد نسبيا 
> انا مقدر مجهود حضرتك جدا   
> بس انا فعلا محتاج تشرحلى كل نقطة فى حجم العقد وليه بيتحسبوا ب 100.000
> ...

 شوف ياباشا ده شرح استاذنا ابو الفوارس لحساب قيمة النقطة من حجم العقد 
ولذلك انا قلته لك اختصارا   الحساب الميكرو قيمة حجم العقد = 1000 دولار   الحساب المينى قيمة حجم العقد = 10000 دولار   الحساب العادى قيمة حجم العقد = 100000 دولار    طبعا قيمة العقد دى واحدة فى كل الشركات وليس فيها شرح اكتر   من كده زى الكيلو جرام = 1000 جرام فلا حسبة فيها اكتر من كده  طبعا الشرح فوق لحساب النقطة وهى ان اى عملة بتتكون من 4 ارقام عشرية وبالتالى تتحسب   قيمة العقد × قيمة الحركة = الحساب العادى 100000 * 0.0001 = 10 دولار الحساب المينى 10000 * 0.0001 = 1 دولار الحساب الميكرو 1000 * 0.0001 = 10 سنت

----------


## Z704Z

تمام فهمت كده بس اللى اعرفه  
ان مثلا قيمة السيارة ببتقاس بالجنية ب 150 الف جنية مثلا
وان اللحمه ببتقاس بالكيلو 
وان المسافة بتتقاس بالمتر 
والعمله ببتقاس بسعر عمله اخر لها 
الحساب الميكرو حجم العقده=1000 دولار يعنى سعر اليورو مثلا بيساوى الف دولار ؟
طيب 1000 دولار بيفدونى فى اى يعنى دول بيعرفونى حجم الرافعه ولا كل يورو بيساوى 1000 دولار وهل ده بتتقرء الف دولار 
انا عاوز اعرف 1000 ديه فايدتها معايا ايه او بتوع ايه

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام فهمت كده بس اللى اعرفه  
> ان مثلا قيمة السيارة ببتقاس بالجنية ب 150 الف جنية مثلا
> وان اللحمه ببتقاس بالكيلو 
> وان المسافة بتتقاس بالمتر 
> والعمله ببتقاس بسعر عمله اخر لها 
> الحساب الميكرو حجم العقده=1000 دولار يعنى سعر اليورو مثلا بيساوى الف دولار ؟
> طيب 1000 دولار بيفدونى فى اى يعنى دول بيعرفونى حجم الرافعه ولا كل يورو بيساوى 1000 دولار وهل ده بتتقرء الف دولار 
> انا عاوز اعرف 1000 ديه فايدتها معايا ايه او بتوع ايه

 هنا العملات بقى بتتعامل باللوت وهو له حجم هنا زى الكيلو وقيمته هو سعره الان فى الشارت 
طبعا لما تشترى يورو كانك بتشترى 10000 يورو لو كان مينى او 100000 يورو لو كان عادى او 1000 يورو لو كان ميكرو 
بيقيدك حجم اللوت فى حساب قيمة المارجن المحجوز حسب الرافعة بالمعادلة الاتية
المارجن = حجم العقد / الرافعة

----------


## Z704Z

فيين حجم العقد والرافعه وحجم التدوال volume ايه د  ه

----------


## Z704Z

> هنا العملات بقى بتتعامل باللوت وهو له حجم هنا زى الكيلو وقيمته هو سعره الان فى الشارت 
> طبعا لما تشترى يورو كانك بتشترى 10000 يورو لو كان مينى او 100000 يورو لو كان عادى او 1000 يورو لو كان ميكرو 
> بيقيدك حجم اللوت فى حساب قيمة المارجن المحجوز حسب الرافعة بالمعادلة الاتية
> المارجن = حجم العقد / الرافعة

 فهمتك تماما    :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> فيين حجم العقد والرافعه وحجم التدوال volume ايه د  ه

 
فى الميتاتريدر هنا لا يظهر الرافعة وطبعا قيمة العقد تتضح لك من قيمة حساب النقطة ان كان حسابك عادى او مينى او ميكرو 
والفوليوم هنا المقصود بها عدد العقود

----------


## الاستاذة

اسال عن الاكسبرتات 
ما حد اعطانا راي مفيد عنها 
وعن فوائدها واضرارها

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسال عن الاكسبرتات 
> ما حد اعطانا راي مفيد عنها 
> وعن فوائدها واضرارها

 الاكسبيرت هو متاجر الى مبرمج بشروط معينة لتنفيذها 
فوائده اكتر لغير المتفرغ او التى نفسيته التى تتحكم به  
بالنسبة للاضرار لا اعتقد انه به ضررا الا ذا كان هناك خطأ فى الاكسبيرت من جهة فتح الصفقات او اغلاقها

----------


## hala2244

سؤالي بخصوص الحساب الديمو . في برنامج الميتاتريدر
في حال تمت خسارة كل المبلغ والحساب اتصفر . هل ممكن اضافة أي مبلغ من جديد أو أني خلاص لازم أزيل البرنامج وأرجع أنزله من تاني ؟؟

----------


## عبده المصرى

> سؤالي بخصوص الحساب الديمو . في برنامج الميتاتريدر
> في حال تمت خسارة كل المبلغ والحساب اتصفر . هل ممكن اضافة أي مبلغ من جديد أو أني خلاص لازم أزيل البرنامج وأرجع أنزله من تاني ؟؟

  أهلا وسهلا بالنسبة للسؤال يتم اعادة فتح حساب وليس تنصيب البرنامج من جديد،،،،،،

----------


## hala2244

طيب أخي كيف أقوم باعادة فتح الحساب ؟؟
يعني أقصد هل يتم من البرنامج نفسه أم يجب أن ارجع للشركه نفسها الي نزلت منها برنامج التداول ؟؟؟
لأنه البرنامج الي عندي هو الميتا تريدر 4 مش عارفه والله هو تابع لأي شركه ونسيت الموقع الي نزلته منه .
فكيف أستطيع اعادة فتح الحساب ؟؟
شكرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## Z704Z

> طيب أخي كيف أقوم باعادة فتح الحساب ؟؟
> يعني أقصد هل يتم من البرنامج نفسه أم يجب أن ارجع للشركه نفسها الي نزلت منها برنامج التداول ؟؟؟
> لأنه البرنامج الي عندي هو الميتا تريدر 4 مش عارفه والله هو تابع لأي شركه ونسيت الموقع الي نزلته منه .
> فكيف أستطيع اعادة فتح الحساب ؟؟
> شكرا

 من البرنامج نفسه 
اذهبى الى قائمة File
ثم الى Open an account

----------


## Z704Z

> فى الميتاتريدر هنا لا يظهر الرافعة وطبعا قيمة العقد تتضح لك من قيمة حساب النقطة ان كان حسابك عادى او مينى او ميكرو 
> والفوليوم هنا المقصود بها عدد العقود

 وجدت الرافعه عند التسجيل فقط بتحدد 
ازاى هعرف حسابى عادى ولا ميكرو ولا مينى والفوليوم عدد العقود مش مفرود يكتب 1 او 2 او 3 مكتوب 1000.000   ليه كده :016:

----------


## hala2244

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> وجدت الرافعه عند التسجيل فقط بتحدد 
> ازاى هعرف حسابى عادى ولا ميكرو ولا مينى والفوليوم عدد العقود مش مفرود يكتب 1 او 2 او 3 مكتوب 1000.000   ليه كده

 ماهو انت بتحدد نوع الحساب عند فتحه والفوليوم ده بدل عدد العقود بيحدد لك حجم العقد المفتوح يعنى هى هى

----------


## Bassel M

سؤال غريب نوعا ما
هل استطيع ان افتح حساب لدى FXSol الآن مثلا, ومن ثم اقوم بارسال الحوالة بعدة مدة من الزمن قد تصل لأشهر مثلا.
وان كان كذلك ما هي الفترة التي يجب ان ارسل فيها النقود الى الحساب من بعد ان يتم فتح الحساب بشكل نهائي.
وشكرا

----------


## Z704Z

> ماهو انت بتحدد نوع الحساب عند فتحه والفوليوم ده بدل عدد العقود بيحدد لك حجم العقد المفتوح يعنى هى هى

 Kنوع الحساب بيتحدد بالسعر ولا ازاى
الفوليوم بدل عدد العقود طيب مفروض يكتب 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9
ليه بيكتبوه ارقام من الالوفات   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> Kنوع الحساب بيتحدد بالسعر ولا ازاى
> الفوليوم بدل عدد العقود طيب مفروض يكتب 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9
> ليه بيكتبوه ارقام من الالوفات

 على اساس انه بيوفر لك الحساب العادى والمينى والميكرو فى نفس الوقت وانت تختار قيمة العقد اللى تدخله

----------


## زهرة اللوز

ممكن حد يشرح لي كيف احمل مؤشر جديد على الميتاتريدر 
يعني كل ما احد من الاخوة يقوم بشرح مؤشر جديد وينزل الرابط للتحميل  
يصعب علي الامر تماما حتى لو وضع المسار بالنهاية لا اجده 
ممكن شرح لو سمحتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن حد يشرح لي كيف احمل مؤشر جديد على الميتاتريدر 
> يعني كل ما احد من الاخوة يقوم بشرح مؤشر جديد وينزل الرابط للتحميل  
> يصعب علي الامر تماما حتى لو وضع المسار بالنهاية لا اجده 
> ممكن شرح لو سمحتم

 اى مؤشر تضعه فى هذا الرابط
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج 
ومع مراعاة ان يكون المؤشر مفكوك الضغط عنه لو كان مضغوط
ومع مراعاة اعادة تشغيل البرنامج لترى المؤشر فى البرنامج 
لو راعيت ما سبق ولم يظهر عليك بتخفيف المؤشرات الموجودة بازالة الغير مستخدم منها

----------


## زهرة اللوز

> اى مؤشر تضعه فى هذا الرابط  C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators  مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج  ومع مراعاة ان يكون المؤشر مفكوك الضغط عنه لو كان مضغوط ومع مراعاة اعادة تشغيل البرنامج لترى المؤشر فى البرنامج  لو راعيت ما سبق ولم يظهر عليك بتخفيف المؤشرات الموجودة بازالة الغير مستخدم منها

 ساحاول التنزيل مرة اخرى مع مراعاة ما ذكرت وان شاء الله يضبط

----------


## زهرة اللوز

> مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج

  
ماذا تقصد باسم البرنامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> [/right] 
> ماذا تقصد باسم البرنامج

 يعنى انا عندى ال تريد انت ممكن يكون عندك برنامج اخر فتدخل على نفس المسار للبرنامج الاخر
كالمثال التالى
C:\Program Files\metatrader4\experts\indicators

----------


## al_fahd

ماشاء الله استاذ سمير .......................الله يفتح عليك
سوالي معرفه الحقيقه عن الفوركس بحكم انك قد اصبحت من ذوي الخبره في الفوركس يعني رغم اجتهادك  والتفرغ للفوركس كم الفائده من الفوركس هل يحصل الانسان على قوته ام اقل او اكتر او هو خساره السوال بالنسبه لنا نحن العرب والا فهناك من يربح الملايين منه لكن سؤالي بالنسبه لنا نحن العرب امثالي وامثالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماشاء الله استاذ سمير .......................الله يفتح عليك
> سوالي معرفه الحقيقه عن الفوركس بحكم انك قد اصبحت من ذوي الخبره في الفوركس يعني رغم اجتهادك  والتفرغ للفوركس كم الفائده من الفوركس هل يحصل الانسان على قوته ام اقل او اكتر او هو خساره السوال بالنسبه لنا نحن العرب والا فهناك من يربح الملايين منه لكن سؤالي بالنسبه لنا نحن العرب امثالي وامثالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الموضوع فى كلمتين اجتهاد + ارزاق

----------


## ccoocc5

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته اخواني الافاضل... ارجو ان تفيدوني افادكم الله  سؤالي هو: كيف يمكن ان اعمل على حسابين مختلفين في نفس الوقت من نفس جهاز الكمبيوتر باستخدام MT4 ، ولتوضيح السؤال اكثر: كيف استطيع ان افتح برنامج MT4 مرتين على نفس جهاز الكمبيوتر و تعملان في نفس الوقت على حسابين مختلفين ( كل على حساب)  ياتي السؤال لانني كنت بحاجه لان ادير حسابين معا و لكن كل باوامر مختلفه، وكنت في ذلك الوقت اعمل على احدهما فقمت بالضغط على ايقونه MT4 على سطح المكتب املا في ان تفتح لي نسخه اخرى من نفس البرنامج و اقوم بادخال اسم المستخدم و رقم السر للحساب الاخر على النسخه الثانيه و اشغل الحسابين معا في ان واحد ( كما كنت افعل في اصدارات سابقه من MT)، و لكن ما حصل هو ان الجهاز عرض لي النسخه اللتي اعمل عليها و اللتي انا بحاجتها و بحاجه للعمل على الحساب الذي تمثله، و قد كنت قد حاولت تشغيل الحساب الثاني من نفس النسخه فلاحظت انها اما تشغل هذا او ذاك، و انا بحاجه ان اعمل على الاثنين معا.   ارجوا المساعده بهذا الشأن، و لكم مني كل الاحترام و الامتنان،،،

----------


## hanigold

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مشترك جديد بالمنتدى واريد ان اعرف هل هناك اى تعديل على خطوط الكماريلا ومن اين احصل على الملف الخاص بالخطوط لائنى كل ما اطلوب رفع الملف لايكون هناك اى استيجابه؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته اخواني الافاضل... ارجو ان تفيدوني افادكم الله  سؤالي هو: كيف يمكن ان اعمل على حسابين مختلفين في نفس الوقت من نفس جهاز الكمبيوتر باستخدام MT4 ، ولتوضيح السؤال اكثر: كيف استطيع ان افتح برنامج MT4 مرتين على نفس جهاز الكمبيوتر و تعملان في نفس الوقت على حسابين مختلفين ( كل على حساب)  ياتي السؤال لانني كنت بحاجه لان ادير حسابين معا و لكن كل باوامر مختلفه، وكنت في ذلك الوقت اعمل على احدهما فقمت بالضغط على ايقونه MT4 على سطح المكتب املا في ان تفتح لي نسخه اخرى من نفس البرنامج و اقوم بادخال اسم المستخدم و رقم السر للحساب الاخر على النسخه الثانيه و اشغل الحسابين معا في ان واحد ( كما كنت افعل في اصدارات سابقه من MT)، و لكن ما حصل هو ان الجهاز عرض لي النسخه اللتي اعمل عليها و اللتي انا بحاجتها و بحاجه للعمل على الحساب الذي تمثله، و قد كنت قد حاولت تشغيل الحساب الثاني من نفس النسخه فلاحظت انها اما تشغل هذا او ذاك، و انا بحاجه ان اعمل على الاثنين معا.   ارجوا المساعده بهذا الشأن، و لكم مني كل الاحترام و الامتنان،،،

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه لها حلان  
الحل الاول : عند تنصيبك mt4 غير الاسم الذي سميت به الميتاتريدر الاول 
مثلا الأول اسمه altrade , أجعل الثاني altrade 2  
الحل الثاني : هناك نسخة من الميتاتريدر مصممة خصيصا لادارة الحسابات , وهي مجانية , وتجدها في الموقع العام للشركة التي تتداول من خلالها  
بالتوفيق

----------


## john abruzzi

السلام عليكم
بالله يأخواني أنا عندي حساب عند fxsol ولم أضع فيه المال فكم يبقى مدة من الزمن ؟ 
وسؤال أخر عن الفائدة متى تحسب الفائدة في التداول ؟ 
وشكراً لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مشترك جديد بالمنتدى واريد ان اعرف هل هناك اى تعديل على خطوط الكماريلا ومن اين احصل على الملف الخاص بالخطوط لائنى كل ما اطلوب رفع الملف لايكون هناك اى استيجابه؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا يوجد اى تعديل على الخطوط فهى كما هى بمعادلاتها المعروفة
والملف مرفق

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> بالله يأخواني أنا عندي حساب عند fxsol ولم أضع فيه المال فكم يبقى مدة من الزمن ؟ 
> وسؤال أخر عن الفائدة متى تحسب الفائدة في التداول ؟ 
> وشكراً لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الحساب يبقى حوالى 6 شهور حتى تضع فيه المال والا يتم اغلاقه 
وبالنسبة للفائدة تحسب مع نهاية كل يوم

----------


## ccoocc5

الاخ الفاضل عبد الكريم 
كل الاحترام و الشكر لتفضلك بالرد على سؤالي بهذه السرعة 
بالنسبه للحل الثاني فقد جربته و لكن للاسف هنالك بعض التعقيدات في احتياجاتي تجعل من استخدام هذا البرنامج غير مجدي في بعض الحالات، بالرغم من انه برنامج احترافي الى حد كبير. 
اما بالنسبه للحل الاول فهو الحل الامثل بالنسبه لي و بصراحه لا ادري كيف فاتني التفكير فيه سابقا، 
مره اخرى: كل الشكر و الاحترام و التقدير لك اخي عبد الكريم و لكل رواد و مشرفي هذا المنتدى الذي اقل ما يمكن ان يقال فيه انه اكثر من رائع

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ الفاضل عبد الكريم 
> كل الاحترام و الشكر لتفضلك بالرد على سؤالي بهذه السرعة 
> بالنسبه للحل الثاني فقد جربته و لكن للاسف هنالك بعض التعقيدات في احتياجاتي تجعل من استخدام هذا البرنامج غير مجدي في بعض الحالات، بالرغم من انه برنامج احترافي الى حد كبير. 
> اما بالنسبه للحل الاول فهو الحل الامثل بالنسبه لي و بصراحه لا ادري كيف فاتني التفكير فيه سابقا، 
> مره اخرى: كل الشكر و الاحترام و التقدير لك اخي عبد الكريم و لكل رواد و مشرفي هذا المنتدى الذي اقل ما يمكن ان يقال فيه انه اكثر من رائع

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم والشكر موصول للحبيب عبد الكريم

----------


## عندي طموح

عندي مشكلة بكتب موضوع وللأسف يطلع معي هذه العبارة ولم أستطع تنزيل الموضوع 
مع أنه طبقت المطلوب ولكن دون جدوى   عدد الكلمات الدلالية التي حاولت اضافتها إلى هذا الموضوع تجاوز العدد الأقصى لعدد الكلمات الدلالية بواسطة 1.

----------


## Bassel M

> سؤال غريب نوعا ما
> هل استطيع ان افتح حساب لدى FXSol الآن مثلا, ومن ثم اقوم بارسال الحوالة بعدة مدة من الزمن قد تصل لأشهر مثلا.
> وان كان كذلك ما هي الفترة التي يجب ان ارسل فيها النقود الى الحساب من بعد ان يتم فتح الحساب بشكل نهائي.
> وشكرا

 عندما طرحت هذه المشاركة لم ألقى أي رد للأسف الشديد, الى ان وجدت الرد في رد المشرف لأحد الأعضاء الكرام, تحياتي وعذرا منكم   

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الحساب يبقى حوالى 6 شهور حتى تضع فيه المال والا يتم اغلاقه 
> وبالنسبة للفائدة تحسب مع نهاية كل يوم

----------


## khaled.gad

السلام عليكم 
بشكر حضرتك على التجاوب السريع و الشامل على مواضعنا و جزاك الله عنا كل خير  
اسئلتى النهارده بعد اذنك 
عايز كتب بتتكلم عن 
trading psychology
volume trading
trading cycles  
وعايز افهم ايه الاوبشن و الفيوتشر انا بسمع الكلمتين دول كتر و مش فاهمهم
options
futures
وايه علاقتهم بالفوركس  
شكرا

----------


## khaled.gad

هاضيف استفسار كمان 
ايه معنى كلمة
risk aversion

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير ..............السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اريد شارت الدقيقه اليورو/دولار  ...........والباوند/ين................في الميتاتريدر.

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي مشكلة بكتب موضوع وللأسف يطلع معي هذه العبارة ولم أستطع تنزيل الموضوع 
> مع أنه طبقت المطلوب ولكن دون جدوى   عدد الكلمات الدلالية التي حاولت اضافتها إلى هذا الموضوع تجاوز العدد الأقصى لعدد الكلمات الدلالية بواسطة 1.

 حاول تنزل المووضع على مشاركتين وشوف هيحصل ايه وهل فى الموضوع صور كثيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندما طرحت هذه المشاركة لم ألقى أي رد للأسف الشديد, الى ان وجدت الرد في رد المشرف لأحد الأعضاء الكرام, تحياتي وعذرا منكم

 اسف ياغالى 
ممكن مشاركات تفوت منى 
كنت على الاقل نبهتنى عنها مرة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> هاضيف استفسار كمان 
> ايه معنى كلمة
> risk aversion

 الخسارة الغير مقبولة او البغيضة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ..............السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> اريد شارت الدقيقه اليورو/دولار  ...........والباوند/ين................في الميتاتريدر.

  اتفضل من هنا   History Center for MetaTrader 4

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> بشكر حضرتك على التجاوب السريع و الشامل على مواضعنا و جزاك الله عنا كل خير  
> اسئلتى النهارده بعد اذنك 
> عايز كتب بتتكلم عن 
> trading psychology
> volume trading
> trading cycles  
> وعايز افهم ايه الاوبشن و الفيوتشر انا بسمع الكلمتين دول كتر و مش فاهمهم
> options
> ...

 وعليكم السلام 
ان شاء الله تجدهم على الرابط التالى    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43167.html

----------


## john abruzzi

يعني من الساعة 05:00 مساء بالتوقيت الشرقي. 
طيب ماهي الأوقات خارج الفائدة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني من الساعة 05:00 مساء بالتوقيت الشرقي. 
> طيب ماهي الأوقات خارج الفائدة ؟

 ما قبل الساعة 17 بتوقيت حرينتش

----------


## al_fahd

> اتفضل من هنا   History Center for MetaTrader 4

   لم استطيع التحميل سواء اليورو/دولار وقدوضعته فيhistory  للبرنامج وفي التمبلت لكن دون فائده!!

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لم استطيع التحميل سواء اليورو/دولار وقدوضعته فيhistory  للبرنامج وفي التمبلت لكن دون فائده!!

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
هل فككت الضغط عنه   :Asvc:  
لان كل المفات في الرابط السابق مضغوطة

----------


## al_fahd

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> هل فككت الضغط عنه   
> لان كل المفات في الرابط السابق مضغوطة

 
نعم فككت الضغط عنه بWINRAR والكثير من الملفات روابطها قد انتهت

----------


## khaled.gad

> الخسارة الغير مقبولة او البغيضة

  
معلش مفهمتش برضه 
طب دى جملة فيها الكلمة دى, ممكت تترجملى الجملة
Dollar and yen are mildly higher today on risk aversion following mild weakness in the global stock markets

----------


## سمير صيام

> لم استطيع التحميل سواء اليورو/دولار وقدوضعته فيhistory  للبرنامج وفي التمبلت لكن دون فائده!!

 بتعمل export  للبيانات من الملف اللى انت نزلته بعد فك ضغطه

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش مفهمتش برضه 
> طب دى جملة فيها الكلمة دى, ممكت تترجملى الجملة
> Dollar and yen are mildly higher today on risk aversion following mild weakness in the global stock markets

 الدولا والين اعلى باعتدال اليوم مع تجنب المخاطر التالية الضعيفة فى اسواق الاسهم العالمية

----------


## m.mehd

شباب انا مبتدئ وعندي سؤال ارجو انكم تقبلوني بينكم كصديق وأخ بأذن اللة 
 سؤالي : انا جربت الميتاتريدر وبرنامج شركة اف اكس سول ولاحظت ان الميتا اسهل بس انا كمان حابب اجرب افتح حساب مصغر مع شركة اف اكس سول  ومثل ما انتو شايفين برنامج الشركة شو صعب الاستخدام ولم اجد فية شارت مثل الميتاتريدر.... وانشاللة الي عندة حل فا يلحقني فيه  :Regular Smile:  وشكرا كل الشكر على المنتدي الرائع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب انا مبتدئ وعندي سؤال ارجو انكم تقبلوني بينكم كصديق وأخ بأذن اللة 
>  سؤالي : انا جربت الميتاتريدر وبرنامج شركة اف اكس سول ولاحظت ان الميتا اسهل بس انا كمان حابب اجرب افتح حساب مصغر مع شركة اف اكس سول  ومثل ما انتو شايفين برنامج الشركة شو صعب الاستخدام ولم اجد فية شارت مثل الميتاتريدر.... وانشاللة الي عندة حل فا يلحقني فيه  وشكرا كل الشكر على المنتدي الرائع

 اخى الكريم
لايوجد ادنى اختلاف فى الشارتات نهائيا بين الاتنين
الفرق ان الشكل العام فى الميتا اسهل وامكانية اضافة مؤشرات واكسبيرتات
الحل 
اعمل زى كل الناس ما بتعمل شغلك على برامج الميتا بحسابات ديمو وتنفذ فى برنامج افكسول الحقيقى الصفقات مع التدريب والتاقلم مع برنامج شارت افكسول

----------


## m.mehd

انا اشكرك اخي سمير على المعلومة .. صحيح كلامك مضبوط100 %  وانشاللة حجرب  واشكرك مرة اخري اخي ....

----------


## زهرة اللوز

الاستاذ سمير 
مشكور اولا على صبرك معانا 
انا حاولت ان اثبت المؤشر الذي اريد تحميله على الميتاتريدر وعملت كل الخطوات التي شرحتها لي
لكن بعد ان يتم التحميل بالخطوة الاولى وبالمسار المحدد تظهر لي رسالة بعد ان اعمل فتح تقول ان ويندوز لا يمكنه فتح هذا الملف ويعطيني اختيارين اما ان اختار برنامج للفتح من الويب او بالبحث في الجهاز؟؟ 
ما المشكلة وكيف احلها بارك الله فيكم

----------


## al_fahd

> بتعمل export  للبيانات من الملف اللى انت نزلته بعد فك ضغطه

 
ماذاتقصد كيف اعمل تصدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير 
> مشكور اولا على صبرك معانا 
> انا حاولت ان اثبت المؤشر الذي اريد تحميله على الميتاتريدر وعملت كل الخطوات التي شرحتها لي
> لكن بعد ان يتم التحميل بالخطوة الاولى وبالمسار المحدد تظهر لي رسالة بعد ان اعمل فتح تقول ان ويندوز لا يمكنه فتح هذا الملف ويعطيني اختيارين اما ان اختار برنامج للفتح من الويب او بالبحث في الجهاز؟؟ 
> ما المشكلة وكيف احلها بارك الله فيكم

 انت هتفتحه من جوه الميتاتريدر مش من الفولدر
وهل انت فكيت الضغط عن المؤشر ان كان مضغوط ام لا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماذاتقصد كيف اعمل تصدير

 اسف انت تعمل import للداتا اللى انت نزلتها من الموقع عشان البرنامج يقراها ولا كانك عملت حاجة

----------


## Bassel M

> اسف ياغالى 
> ممكن مشاركات تفوت منى 
> كنت على الاقل نبهتنى عنها مرة اخرى

 في الحقيقة كان الله في عونكم لما تبذلونه في خدمة الأعضاء, ونحن من حقنا ان نلومكم حتى اذا نسيتم او سهيتم لأنكم عودتمونا دائما على سرعة تجاوبكم واهتمامكم بنا نحن الأعضاء, ودمتم ودام نفعكم لنا جميعا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## عندي طموح

> عندي مشكلة بكتب موضوع وللأسف يطلع معي هذه العبارة ولم أستطع تنزيل الموضوع 
> مع أنه طبقت المطلوب ولكن دون جدوى   عدد الكلمات الدلالية التي حاولت اضافتها إلى هذا الموضوع تجاوز العدد الأقصى لعدد الكلمات الدلالية بواسطة 1.

  
مشكور أستاذ سمير على الإجابة   
لكن الموضوع الي بكتبة كلها كلمتين مأعرف ايش المشكلة بالضبط  
أنت قلت نزله على مرتين  
هوا كلمتين  وحاولت  مازبط  إلى بقسم المشرات والأكسبيرت  تمام أم قسم العملات مازبط

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير متى يبدا اليوم الجديد في شركات الوساطه  اي ماهي الساعه الاولى لليوم الجديدفي شركات الوساطه بتوقيت جرنيتش  ومصر
او انه يختلف من شركه الى اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.mehd

يفتح السوق بداية فتح سوق طوكيو فجر*يوم الاثنين الساعة 00.00 بتوقيت جرينتش الساعة
03.00 صباحا بتوقيت* *السعودية وينتهي باقفال سوق نيويورك يوم الجمعة
الساعة 20.00 بتوقيت* *جرينتش الساعة 11.00 بتوقيت السعودية بمعنى انه
من يوم الاثنين الى يوم**الجمعة يظل السوق مفتوحا للمتاجرة على مدار 24 وحسب معلوماتي فأن الفارق بين توقيت جرينش ومصر هو 3 ساعات Egypt = GMT + 3 حسب ما اظن  واللة اعلم .....  تقبل تحياتي *

----------


## al_fahd

مشكور اخي
لكن اسمع يقولون بعض الشركات تحسب فوائد نهايه اليوم اذا الصفقه بقه مفتوحه يعني حتى الساعه كم يسمح ان تظل مفتوحه لكي لاتحسب  فوائد

----------


## al_fahd

هل يمكن اجعل السعر في برنامج التداول على خانتين بدل الثلاث خانات يعني لو هو هكذا   128.354   اجعله 128.35

----------


## أبومحمود

> مشكور اخي
> لكن اسمع يقولون بعض الشركات تحسب فوائد نهايه اليوم اذا الصفقه بقه مفتوحه يعني حتى الساعه كم يسمح ان تظل مفتوحه لكي لاتحسب  فوائد

 نعم الشركات تحسب فوائد على العقود المفتوحة  بنهاية اليوم حسب توقيت السيرفر  لديها  .
أذا لم يكن حساب إسلامي .

----------


## أبومحمود

> هل يمكن اجعل السعر في برنامج التداول على خانتين بدل الثلاث خانات يعني لو هو هكذا   128.354   اجعله 128.35

 حسب علمي  لايمكن  لأنه  غير موجود في الأختيارات  ومثبت من الشركة صاحبة البرنامج.

----------


## al_fahd

> نعم الشركات تحسب فوائد على العقود المفتوحة  بنهاية اليوم حسب توقيت السيرفر  لديها  .
> أذا لم يكن حساب إسلامي .

  [quote=أبومحمود;1001781]حسب علمي  لايمكن  لأنه  غير موجود في الأختيارات  ومثبت من الشركة صاحبة البرنامج.quote] 
الف شكر ابو محمود على الردود

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور أستاذ سمير على الإجابة   
> لكن الموضوع الي بكتبة كلها كلمتين مأعرف ايش المشكلة بالضبط  
> أنت قلت نزله على مرتين  
> هوا كلمتين  وحاولت  مازبط  إلى بقسم المشرات والأكسبيرت  تمام أم قسم العملات مازبط

 طيب هنبلغ الدعم الفنى بمشكلتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير متى يبدا اليوم الجديد في شركات الوساطه  اي ماهي الساعه الاولى لليوم الجديدفي شركات الوساطه بتوقيت جرنيتش  ومصر
> او انه يختلف من شركه الى اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 توقيت اليوم يبدأ الساعة 5 بتوقيت امريكا الشرقى = 12 بتوقيت مصر = 1 بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن اجعل السعر في برنامج التداول على خانتين بدل الثلاث خانات يعني لو هو هكذا   128.354   اجعله 128.35

  

> حسب علمي  لايمكن  لأنه  غير موجود في الأختيارات  ومثبت من الشركة صاحبة البرنامج.

 الثلاث خانات بتكون من سيرفر الشركة وهذا لا يتم تعديله كما تفضل اخونا ابو محمود

----------


## Mohamed Fouzy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخوانى الأعزاء لدى سؤال من مبتدئ ماذا يقصد بالتعزيز أثناء الصفقات ؟؟ أرق التحايا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخوانى الأعزاء لدى سؤال من مبتدئ ماذا يقصد بالتعزيز أثناء الصفقات ؟؟ أرق التحايا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التعزيز هو الدخول بعقود اخرى بنفس نوعية العقود الحالية فلو كانت شراء يكون الدخول شراء
اما فى الدخول بيع بيسمى التبريد

----------


## al_fahd

كيف اغير الباسورد لحسابي في fxdd على الميتاتريدر فقد حاولت لكن يرفضها احيانا اكتب ارقام واحيانا حروف لكن دون فائده؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اغير الباسورد لحسابي في fxdd على الميتاتريدر فقد حاولت لكن يرفضها احيانا اكتب ارقام واحيانا حروف لكن دون فائده؟؟؟؟؟؟

 راسل الشركة بتغيير كلمة السر لكن لا يوجد اختيار فى البرنامج بذلك

----------


## al_fahd

لكن ماهوالموجود في الميتاتريدربخصوص كلمه السر

----------


## سمير صيام

> لكن ماهوالموجود في الميتاتريدربخصوص كلمه السر

 كلمة السر فقط التى تدخل بيها على الحساب وكذلك يعطيك كلمة سر لاى زائر للحساب ليرى الحساب بدون التدخل فيه

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أثناء قراأتي في أحد الكتب التعليم الفوركس وعندما وصلت عند جزء تحديد وقف الخسارة والهدف . وجدت نفسي لا أفهم طريقة كتابة سعر العمله وكيف نقرأها  وكيف نقوم بخصم أو اضا فة شئ على السعر . 
فمثلامكتوب في الكتاب : اشتريت لوت يورو بسعر 9000 . على أساس أن سعره سيرتفع ، ستحدد سعر الحد من الخسارة 9850 وبذلك فأنت تقول لشركة الوساطة أن تشتري لك لوت يورو بسعر 9000 . فإذا انخفض السعر وبدأت أخسر ووصل السعر إلى 9850 . فاغلقوا الصفقة خوفًا من ان يستمر السعر في الانخفاض وبذلك فقد حددت خسارتك مسبقًا في هذه الصفقة ب 50 نقطة  أنا لا أفهم . كيف يكون سعر اليورو 9000.   واذا خصمنا منه 50 نقطه يصبح 9850.  دا السعر بالشكل ده ازداد 850 نقطه ولم ينقص !!!  المفروض نقول 9000 - 50 = 8950  معلش أعذروا جهلي . ياريت توضحولي النقطه دي وتوضحولي بشكل عام كيف الطريقه الصحيحه لقراءة السعر وعندما نريد أن نزيد أو ننقص كيف يتم ذلك . وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> أثناء قراأتي في أحد الكتب التعليم الفوركس وعندما وصلت عند جزء تحديد وقف الخسارة والهدف . وجدت نفسي لا أفهم طريقة كتابة سعر العمله وكيف نقرأها  وكيف نقوم بخصم أو اضا فة شئ على السعر . 
> فمثلامكتوب في الكتاب : اشتريت لوت يورو بسعر 9000 . على أساس أن سعره سيرتفع ، ستحدد سعر الحد من الخسارة 9850 وبذلك فأنت تقول لشركة الوساطة أن تشتري لك لوت يورو بسعر 9000 . فإذا انخفض السعر وبدأت أخسر ووصل السعر إلى 9850 . فاغلقوا الصفقة خوفًا من ان يستمر السعر في الانخفاض وبذلك فقد حددت خسارتك مسبقًا في هذه الصفقة ب 50 نقطة  أنا لا أفهم . كيف يكون سعر اليورو 9000.   واذا خصمنا منه 50 نقطه يصبح 9850.  دا السعر بالشكل ده ازداد 850 نقطه ولم ينقص !!!  المفروض نقول 9000 - 50 = 8950  معلش أعذروا جهلي . ياريت توضحولي النقطه دي وتوضحولي بشكل عام كيف الطريقه الصحيحه لقراءة السعر وعندما نريد أن نزيد أو ننقص كيف يتم ذلك . وشكرا

 معلش يا استاذة تلاقيها غلطة مطبيعى وتلاقيه يقصد 8950 وليس 9850

----------


## عبدالناصر68

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي سمير
كيف اقدر اتحكم في قواعد الحساب في شركة fxcm 
يعني هو الحين مايكرو
حيث النقطة الواحدة بسنت فقط 
وحجم العقود الافتراضي هو 10
كيف اغير الحجم الافتراضي الى 5 مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي سمير
> كيف اقدر اتحكم في قواعد الحساب في شركة fxcm 
> يعني هو الحين مايكرو
> حيث النقطة الواحدة بسنت فقط 
> وحجم العقود الافتراضي هو 10
> كيف اغير الحجم الافتراضي الى 5 مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الحساب الميكرو يعنى حجم العقد 1000 دولار وقيمة النقطة 10 سنت
وعلى حد علمى لا يوجد اقل من ذلك ولا تغيير فى حجم العقد عن كده
عموما كلم اللايف شات وتغيير الرافعة ان وجد سيكون بنموذج من الشركة

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخ سمير انا اللى كنت سالتك عن الازمه العالميه قبل كدا انا النهارده قريت فى الجريده انه فى مليادير المانى انتحر خوفا من الافلاس وعرفت انه كان سبب خسارته انه كان من المراهنين على اسهم فى البورصه لشركه السيارات فانا كنت عاوز هى الناس دى اللى بتسثمر فى البورصات هل بيبقى الاستثمار فى الاصول ولا الموضوع مش بيبقى بسيط ذى العملات يعنى هو فى البورصه مفيش وقف خساره يعنى اكيد فيه حد للخساره ولا هو الاستثمار بيبقى فى الاصول يعنى مثلا بدخل بنصيب فى الشركه مهما حصل مش بيسيبها او بيبعه كل على بعض يعنى ايه النظام والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخ سمير انا اللى كنت سالتك عن الازمه العالميه قبل كدا انا النهارده قريت فى الجريده انه فى مليادير المانى انتحر خوفا من الافلاس وعرفت انه كان سبب خسارته انه كان من المراهنين على اسهم فى البورصه لشركه السيارات فانا كنت عاوز هى الناس دى اللى بتسثمر فى البورصات هل بيبقى الاستثمار فى الاصول ولا الموضوع مش بيبقى بسيط ذى العملات يعنى هو فى البورصه مفيش وقف خساره يعنى اكيد فيه حد للخساره ولا هو الاستثمار بيبقى فى الاصول يعنى مثلا بدخل بنصيب فى الشركه مهما حصل مش بيسيبها او بيبعه كل على بعض يعنى ايه النظام والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للاسهم ايضا فيهم مارجن ووقف خسارة وفيها ايضا تشترى الاسهم كاصول لا تخسر الا عند بيعها
وممكن حتى هذه الاصول تخسرها لو افلست الشركة وقفلت ولو لم تخسر حتى وان قل السعر ولم تبيع لن تخسر شئ الا عند البيع
اما فى حالة استخدام المارجن ستخسر لو وصل الى الوقف كما فى العملات

----------


## al_fahd

مامعنى الاتي::::::::::::::::::::استاذ سمير
Buy limit::::::::.Sell limit............Buy stop::::::::::::::::::Sell stop

----------


## عبده المصرى

> مامعنى الاتي::::::::::::::::::::استاذ سمير
> Buy limit::::::::.Sell limit............Buy stop::::::::::::::::::Sell stop

 buy stop
شراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى buy limit
شراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى  sell stop
بيع بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى sell limit
بيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

----------


## al_fahd

> buy stop
> شراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى buy limit
> شراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى  sell stop
> بيع بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى sell limit
> بيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

 مشكور اخ عبد المصري

----------


## al_fahd

> buy stop
> شراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى buy limit
> شراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى  sell stop
> بيع بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى sell limit
> بيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

 هل يوجد خطاء في الجمليتين الاخيرتين

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير............السلام عليكم 
والله انا مستغرب من الفووركس اول يوم اشتغل على حساب حقيقي ميكرو وقد فتحت اكثر من صفقه والحمدلله كانت على خير لكن في الاخيرفتحت صفقتين بيع والاستوب 130.60 وصفقه شراء دون تحديد عندمارجعت البيت وجدت ان صفقتين البيع قد اغلقت عند 130.60لكن  اقصى سعر وصل130.52 اماصفقهالشراء ظلت كما هي والهامش المتوفر لم ينتهي  بعد............كيف هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hala2244

هل ممكن للشخص الذي يرغب بالمتاجره السريعه . يعني قصيرة الأجل . الصفقه لا تتجاوز الساعتين أو الثلاثه ويقبل بالربح القليل مهما كان ثم يغلق الصفقه . هل يمكن لهذا الشخص أن يعتمد في متاجرته على الاستراتيجيات ذات التحليل الفني فقط ؟ أم أنه لا بد أن يكون ملما بالتحليل الاخباري ويستخدم الأخبار كي يتمكن من الدخول في مثل هذه الصفقات البسيطه ؟
لأني أشعر أن التحليل الاخباري صعب ومتشعب ويتطلب من الشخص ان يكون ملم بالكثير من المؤشرات التي تعكس الوضع الاقتصادي للدول .
فهل ممكن أن يكتفي الشخص بالتحليل الفني وبعض الاستراتيجيات البسيطه التي نراها في المنتديات ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد خطاء في الجمليتين الاخيرتين

 اخى فهد 
بارك الله فى اخونا عبده المصرى
الجملة ليس فيها خطأ

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير............السلام عليكم 
> والله انا مستغرب من الفووركس اول يوم اشتغل على حساب حقيقي ميكرو وقد فتحت اكثر من صفقه والحمدلله كانت على خير لكن في الاخيرفتحت صفقتين بيع والاستوب 130.60 وصفقه شراء دون تحديد عندمارجعت البيت وجدت ان صفقتين البيع قد اغلقت عند 130.60لكن  اقصى سعر وصل130.52 اماصفقهالشراء ظلت كما هي والهامش المتوفر لم ينتهي  بعد............كيف هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للببع انت لم تحسب فرق الاسبيرد وهو 9 نقط وبالتالى السعر يعتبر 130.61 وبالتالى ضرب الاستوب 
اى صفقة بيع تغلق بسعر شراء ولذلك لازم تتابع سعر الشراء وفتها والسعر على الشارت بيكون سعر البيع
صفقة الشراء ظلت لانك لم تحدد استوب او هدف
والهامش يظل واحد لانه واحد لكل صفقة بيع وشراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ممكن للشخص الذي يرغب بالمتاجره السريعه . يعني قصيرة الأجل . الصفقه لا تتجاوز الساعتين أو الثلاثه ويقبل بالربح القليل مهما كان ثم يغلق الصفقه . هل يمكن لهذا الشخص أن يعتمد في متاجرته على الاستراتيجيات ذات التحليل الفني فقط ؟ أم أنه لا بد أن يكون ملما بالتحليل الاخباري ويستخدم الأخبار كي يتمكن من الدخول في مثل هذه الصفقات البسيطه ؟
> لأني أشعر أن التحليل الاخباري صعب ومتشعب ويتطلب من الشخص ان يكون ملم بالكثير من المؤشرات التي تعكس الوضع الاقتصادي للدول .
> فهل ممكن أن يكتفي الشخص بالتحليل الفني وبعض الاستراتيجيات البسيطه التي نراها في المنتديات ؟؟

 المتاجرة السريعة لا تعتمد على التحليل الاساسى ولكن التحليل الفنى فقط وعلى فريمات صغيرة
المهم ان تكون طريقة المتاجرة ناجحة معك

----------


## سمير صيام

> buy stop
> شراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى buy limit
> شراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى  sell stop
> بيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى sell limit
> بيع بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى

  

> هل يوجد خطاء في الجمليتين الاخيرتين

  

> اخى فهد 
> بارك الله فى اخونا عبده المصرى
> الجملة ليس فيها خطأ

 معلش انا مخدتش باالى
تم التصحيح اعلاه

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته استاذ سمير اذاى اغير باسورد الحساب على الميتاترايد وواذاى  log out   بحيث ما اسبش الحساب مفتوح فى خلال عدم عملى عليه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم اخ سمير سؤال محيرني  :Emoticon1:  ممكن اعرف ليه السوق ممكن يصعد كله مرة واحدة او ينزل مرة واحدة بالرغم من اختلاف الازواج والظروف الاقتصادية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته استاذ سمير اذاى اغير باسورد الحساب على الميتاترايد وواذاى  log out   بحيث ما اسبش الحساب مفتوح فى خلال عدم عملى عليه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مافيش تغيير كلمة السر الا بمراسلة الشركة وليس من البرنامج
بالنسبة للوج اوت الافضل عمل حساب ديمو والانتقال له قبل اغلاق البرنامج او عدم حفظ كلمة السر وادخالها فقط عند الدخول والحل الاول افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير سؤال محيرني  ممكن اعرف ليه السوق ممكن يصعد كله مرة واحدة او ينزل مرة واحدة بالرغم من اختلاف الازواج والظروف الاقتصادية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ماهو لو حد عرف ليه محدش هيخسر 
السوق بيمشى ىف موجات بين موجات ترند وموجات تصحيحية

----------


## al_fahd

الله يبارك فيك اخي سمير..........

----------


## al_fahd

الفوركس غرائب...................استاذي سمير
فتحت اكثر من صفقه معلقه وتفعلت احداها وكنت محدد الهدف دون الاستوب وعندما وصلت للهدف لم تغلق لكن الحمدلله كنت موجود امام الجهاز .........ما السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلال التلاع

اريد ان افتح حساب مع fxsol بحيث يكون قيمة العقد صغير والربح بالسنتات فقط 
لاني مع fxcm لم اجد امكانية لعقد من هذا النوع والمايكرو عندهم لا يدعم اسلامي 
اي نوع من الحسابات يجب ان افتح مع fxsol  
ايش اسمه بالضبط وياليت رابط  
مشكور

----------


## سمير صيام

> الفوركس غرائب...................استاذي سمير
> فتحت اكثر من صفقه معلقه وتفعلت احداها وكنت محدد الهدف دون الاستوب وعندما وصلت للهدف لم تغلق لكن الحمدلله كنت موجود امام الجهاز .........ما السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اعطنى تفاصيل الصفقة من دخول وهدف واستوب ولاقول لك السبب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان افتح حساب مع fxsol بحيث يكون قيمة العقد صغير والربح بالسنتات فقط 
> لاني مع fxcm لم اجد امكانية لعقد من هذا النوع والمايكرو عندهم لا يدعم اسلامي 
> اي نوع من الحسابات يجب ان افتح مع fxsol  
> ايش اسمه بالضبط وياليت رابط  
> مشكور

 اقل حساب مع افكسول هو 250 دولار وتستطيع تحويله لميكرو ان شاء الله

----------


## al_fahd

> اعطنى تفاصيل الصفقة من دخول وهدف واستوب ولاقول لك السبب

                                                                                                                                     صفقه بيع 129.93والهدف129.68والاستوب مافيش ونوع الامر مباشر ولم يكن معلق

----------


## zezocool

لو فيه أكثر من اكسبيرت لحساب واحد هل يوجد طريقة لمعرفة أرباح كل اكسبيرت ؟   :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> صفقه بيع 129.93والهدف129.68والاستوب مافيش ونوع الامر مباشر ولم يكن معلق

  
اخى الكريم هذا التنبيه التانى على نفس الملاحظة وهو الاسبيرد 
انت دخلت صفقة بيع والهدف 129.68 والهدف هنا هيكون سعر شراء وليس سعر بيع وبالتالى عشان تقفل على 129.68 كسعر شراء لازم يكون 129.59 كسعر بيع وهو لم يصل اليه وبالتالى لن تغلق صفقتك والخطأ من عندك 
تذكر صفقة الشراء يتم اغلاقها سواء استوب او ربح بسعر بيع تذكر صفقة البيع يتم اغلاقها سواء استوب او ربح بسعر الشراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو فيه أكثر من اكسبيرت لحساب واحد هل يوجد طريقة لمعرفة أرباح كل اكسبيرت ؟

 نعم باضافة ماجيك نمبر لكل اكسبيرت

----------


## zezocool

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zezocool                       لو فيه أكثر من اكسبيرت لحساب واحد هل يوجد طريقة لمعرفة أرباح كل اكسبيرت ؟

  

> نعم باضافة ماجيك نمبر لكل اكسبيرت

  هل يمكن عمل تقرير به أرباح كل اكسبيرت ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن عمل تقرير به أرباح كل اكسبيرت ؟

 حسب التقرير ستصنف كل اكسبيرت لوحده حسب الماجيك نمبر

----------


## m.mehd

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم ..  اريد رأيكم يا اخوان بشركة fxdd   وموقعهم  www.fxdd.com/ar/home.htm
من لدية حساب حقيقي  ؟؟؟ وما رايكم في الشركة من حيث الامانة المصداقية والفروق ؟؟ وايضا الترخيص ؟ 
اتمني الرد اخواني لاعرف مايقال عن هذا البروكر هل هو جيد ام لا ؟ وتقلبلو فائق احترامي وتقديري .

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم ..  اريد رأيكم يا اخوان بشركة fxdd   وموقعهم  www.fxdd.com/ar/home.htm
> من لدية حساب حقيقي  ؟؟؟ وما رايكم في الشركة من حيث الامانة المصداقية والفروق ؟؟ وايضا الترخيص ؟ 
> اتمني الرد اخواني لاعرف مايقال عن هذا البروكر هل هو جيد ام لا ؟ وتقلبلو فائق احترامي وتقديري .

 اخى الكريم عليك بقسم شركات الوساطة وتستطيع البحث عن مواضيع خاصة بها
لكن اجمالا اعلم انها غير مسجلة للان فتسجيلها متوقف

----------


## Z704Z

ازاى اقدر اغير خط 20 و 80  اللى موجودين على اليمين الى بيحددوا الرسم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ازاى اقدر اغير خط 20 و 80  اللى موجودين على اليمين الى بيحددوا الرسم

  بالدخول على خصائص المؤشر ستجد قائمة اسمها LEVEL  بها المستويات تستطيع تغييرها

----------


## Z704Z

> بالدخول على خصائص المؤشر ستجد قائمة اسمها LEVEL  بها المستويات تستطيع تغييرها

 تماما ياسمير 
فيه سوال اخر 
لما بدخل  ب 1 فى المئة  النقطة بتكون عبارة عن نقطة 
ولما بدخل ب 20 فى المئة من الرصيد النقطة بتكون عبارة عن 20 نقطة  
ولما بدخل ب 60 فى المئة من الحساب كل نقطة صعود وهبوط بتمثل  اكتر من 20 نقطة 
ازاى احسبها :Emoticon1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تماما ياسمير 
> فيه سوال اخر 
> لما بدخل  ب 1 فى المئة  النقطة بتكون عبارة عن نقطة 
> ولما بدخل ب 20 فى المئة من الرصيد النقطة بتكون عبارة عن 20 نقطة  
> ولما بدخل ب 60 فى المئة من الحساب كل نقطة صعود وهبوط بتمثل  اكتر من 20 نقطة 
> ازاى احسبها

 الدخول ب 1% او 20 او 60 ايه اللى تقصده هل مارجن ام استوب
لو مارجن بناء على حسابك يتم تحددي عدد العقود وبناء عليه نقول كام المحثلة
وكذلك لو كان استوب
يعنى لو حسابك 500 دولار وهتدخل 10% مارجن يعنى المارجن هيكون 50 دولار
طيب مارجن الصفقة هو 50 يبقى هتدخل بعقد واحد
طيب لو 10% دى استوب يبقى 50 دولار استوب 
طيب الاستوب للصفقة 25 يبقى هنا هتدخل بعقدين وهكذا

----------


## Z704Z

> الدخول ب 1% او 20 او 60 ايه اللى تقصده هل مارجن ام استوب
> لو مارجن بناء على حسابك يتم تحددي عدد العقود وبناء عليه نقول كام المحثلة
> وكذلك لو كان استوب
> يعنى لو حسابك 500 دولار وهتدخل 10% مارجن يعنى المارجن هيكون 50 دولار
> طيب مارجن الصفقة هو 50 يبقى هتدخل بعقد واحد
> طيب لو 10% دى استوب يبقى 50 دولار استوب 
> طيب الاستوب للصفقة 25 يبقى هنا هتدخل بعقدين وهكذا

 انا هدخل ب 20 فى المئة مارجن
تمام 
لكن بلاحظ ان كل نقطة صعود او هبوط بتكتب  10 نقاط  او اكتر بمعنى لو حققت ربح عشر نقط بيكون مكتوب 100 نقطة  ولو خسرت 12 نقطة بيكتبلى 120 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا هدخل ب 20 فى المئة مارجن
> تمام 
> لكن بلاحظ ان كل نقطة صعود او هبوط بتكتب  10 نقاط  او اكتر بمعنى لو حققت ربح عشر نقط بيكون مكتوب 100 نقطة  ولو خسرت 12 نقطة بيكتبلى 120 نقطة

 ماهو 20% مارجن طبيعى هيزيد العقود اللى هتدخل بيها وطبيعى الخسارة او الربح يزيد

----------


## Z704Z

> ماهو 20% مارجن طبيعى هيزيد العقود اللى هتدخل بيها وطبيعى الخسارة او الربح يزيد

 طيب لما  النقطة بتكتب 10 
لما بيكتب 100 نقطة ده معناه عشر نقط فى الاصل ولا معناه ان خلاص حقق الضعف 
ولا الضعف هيتحقق كل 1000 نقطة

----------


## ELSHAWAF

سؤال يا اهل الخبرة 
هل بإمكاني معرفة  سعر الباوند / ين بالاعتماد على سعر الدولار/ين  و   الباوند/دولار 
وما هي المعادلة؟؟ 
دمتم بود

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب لما  النقطة بتكتب 10 
> لما بيكتب 100 نقطة ده معناه عشر نقط فى الاصل ولا معناه ان خلاص حقق الضعف 
> ولا الضعف هيتحقق كل 1000 نقطة

 لو النقطة = 10 سنت 
يبقى 100 نقطة = 10 دولار 
لو النقطة = 1 دولار
يبقى 100 نقطة = 100 دولار 
لو النقطة ب 10 دولار
يبقى 100 نقطة = 1000 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال يا اهل الخبرة 
> هل بإمكاني معرفة  سعر الباوند / ين بالاعتماد على سعر الدولار/ين  و   الباوند/دولار 
> وما هي المعادلة؟؟ 
> دمتم بود

 نعم اخى الكريم
الباوند ين = سعر الدولار ين × الباوند دولار

----------


## al_fahd

كيف اعرف ان المارجن كوول قد اتاني واين اجده بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اعرف ان المارجن كوول قد اتاني واين اجده بالضبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 عندما يقل المارجن المتاح عن المارجن المحجوز
يعنى لو انت حسابك مثلا 1000 دولار منهم 250 دولار مارجن محجوز
فلما يوصل الايكوتى عندك الى 250 هيجيلك المارجن كول

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم أخ سمير في الشارتات الثلاثة المرفقة(ريل) زوج الباوند الإسترالي منذ حوالي ساعة وصل السبريد فيه في ذلك المؤشر المرفق على الشارت(الدوائر الصفراء) 40 وأكثر بينما على الشارت الأخير(ديمو ) ظهر السبريد بأقل من ذلك بكثير 12 13 هل سبريد المؤشر نفسه الذي  يتم خصمه على الصفقة في حال الدخول ريل أم سبريده شيء أخر أم لايعمل أرجو منك الإجابة.و كل الشكر والإحترام. دائماً متعبك معي.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخ سمير في الشارتات الثلاثة المرفقة(ريل) زوج الباوند الإسترالي منذ حوالي ساعة وصل السبريد فيه في ذلك المؤشر المرفق على الشارت(الدوائر الصفراء) 40 وأكثر بينما على الشارت الأخير(ديمو ) ظهر السبريد بأقل من ذلك بكثير 12 13 هل سبريد المؤشر نفسه الذي  يتم خصمه على الصفقة في حال الدخول ريل أم سبريده شيء أخر أم لايعمل أرجو منك الإجابة.و كل الشكر والإحترام. دائماً متعبك معي.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاسبيرد بيكون للزوج ويمكنك اضافة خط سعر الشراء للتاكد ان السعر مضبوط
وده طبيعى فى الشركات التى نو ديلنح ديسك مثل الانتربانك وافكسم

----------


## yasser1

يعني أخ سمير السبريد يلي بالمؤشر غير مأخوذ فيه سمعت مرة عن خط شراء أثناء البيع والعكس(نفس يلي ذكرت حضرتك ) والفرق بينهما السبريد (مو هيك) بس من وين بطلعو بالضبط. والمؤشر أنعمل سبريده لشركة معينة المبرمج يعني وشو وظائفو الثانية . وكتر الله خيرك. أخوك ياسر

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني أخ سمير السبريد يلي بالمؤشر غير مأخوذ فيه سمعت مرة عن خط شراء أثناء البيع والعكس(نفس يلي ذكرت حضرتك ) والفرق بينهما السبريد (مو هيك) بس من وين بطلعو بالضبط. والمؤشر أنعمل سبريده لشركة معينة المبرمج يعني وشو وظائفو الثانية . وكتر الله خيرك. أخوك ياسر

 المؤشر بيعطيك معلومات عن الزوج ومن ضمنها الاسبيرد
بالنسبة لاظهار خط الشراء 
اضغط وانت على الشارت  f8 
اضغط على قائمة common 
اختار show ask line

----------


## yasser1

يعني المؤشر سبريده صح وصل السبريد لـ80 هي شارت بالسبريد الحالي شورأيك أخ سمير.
على هذا الزوج تحديداً .(معقول بطء النت)

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني المؤشر سبريده صح وصل السبريد لـ80 هي شارت بالسبريد الحالي شورأيك أخ سمير.
> على هذا الزوج تحديداً .(معقول بطء النت)

 حسب الصورة 19 وليس 80

----------


## hala2244

أنا قرأت كثير وتابعت الكثير من الأنديه المختصه في موضوع الفوركس .
لكني لحد الأن أشعر أن أفكاري مبعثره . أفهم كل موضوع لوحده لكني لا أستطيع ان أربط الأمور ببعضها 
سؤالي هنا . كيف لي أن أتبع خطوات مرتبه وسليمه أضمن من خلالها أني أقوم بعمل تحليلي بشكل مرتب ومنظم وبناء عليه أتمكن من أخذ القرار المناسب في فتح صفقاتي أو اغلاقها ؟؟
وبناء عليه أكون عملت كل الي عليا والباقي على رب العالمين . يعني لو خسرت عمري ما أحسش بالندم أو أقول أنا اتسرعت وياريتني عملت كده أو سويت كده . 
أو بمعنى أخر . عندما أفتح برنامج التداول بنية أني أرغب في المضاربه . ماهو أول شئ يجب أن أنظر اليه ؟؟ هل افتح صفحة الأخبار ؟ أم أنظر الى الترند العام للسعر ؟ م أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه ؟؟؟أبتدئ منين وانتهي فين ؟
وسؤالي الثاني هو . عندما أريد أن أحدد الميل العام للسعر . ما هو أفضل فريم أقوم برسم الترند عليه الساعه أم اليوم أم ماذا ؟؟ علما باني أرغب أن أكون متاجره قصيرة المدى . يعني العمليه لا تأخذ معي أكثر من ساعه وأقفلها .
دمتم لنا يا غالين .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا قرأت كثير وتابعت الكثير من الأنديه المختصه في موضوع الفوركس .
> لكني لحد الأن أشعر أن أفكاري مبعثره . أفهم كل موضوع لوحده لكني لا أستطيع ان أربط الأمور ببعضها 
> سؤالي هنا . كيف لي أن أتبع خطوات مرتبه وسليمه أضمن من خلالها أني أقوم بعمل تحليلي بشكل مرتب ومنظم وبناء عليه أتمكن من أخذ القرار المناسب في فتح صفقاتي أو اغلاقها ؟؟
> وبناء عليه أكون عملت كل الي عليا والباقي على رب العالمين . يعني لو خسرت عمري ما أحسش بالندم أو أقول أنا اتسرعت وياريتني عملت كده أو سويت كده . 
> أو بمعنى أخر . عندما أفتح برنامج التداول بنية أني أرغب في المضاربه . ماهو أول شئ يجب أن أنظر اليه ؟؟ هل افتح صفحة الأخبار ؟ أم أنظر الى الترند العام للسعر ؟ م أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه ؟؟؟أبتدئ منين وانتهي فين ؟
> وسؤالي الثاني هو . عندما أريد أن أحدد الميل العام للسعر . ما هو أفضل فريم أقوم برسم الترند عليه الساعه أم اليوم أم ماذا ؟؟ علما باني أرغب أن أكون متاجره قصيرة المدى . يعني العمليه لا تأخذ معي أكثر من ساعه وأقفلها .
> دمتم لنا يا غالين .

 ما تمرى بيه الجميع مر به والحل الاساسى لهذا هو تعلم التحليل الفنى جيدا والتمكن منه وافضل كتاب لذلك هو كتاب جون ميرفى
وبعد كده ستجدى تفسك سهل التعامل مع الشارت كدعوم ومقاومات وترندات

----------


## yasser1

> حسب الصورة 19 وليس 80

 صحيح في هذا الشارت هبط السبريد للـ19   ولكنه ووصل للـ80     وهذه الشارتات كنت قد أرسلتها  (ريل)  فيها سبريد عالي عن الشيء الذي أعرفه.   وشكراً

----------


## amrsawe

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد بالنسبة للستوب المتحرك هل طريقة عمله انى اضبطه مثلا على 10 فكلما ارتفع السعر 10 نقاط يرتفع معها الستوب 10 ايضا ؟ ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد بالنسبة للستوب المتحرك هل طريقة عمله انى اضبطه مثلا على 10 فكلما ارتفع السعر 10 نقاط يرتفع معها الستوب 10 ايضا ؟ ارجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم هو كذلك كلما اترفع الربح يقل الاستوب بنفس المقدار المحدد

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للتداول الالى  هل يوجد فى منصه الشركه ام انى احصل على التوصيات  واطبقها على المنصه ارجو الشرح المختصر لكيفيه عمل هذه الخدمه وذالك من الناحيه التقنيه اى اليه العمل على المنصه وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه للتداول الالى  هل يوجد فى منصه الشركه ام انى احصل على التوصيات  واطبقها على المنصه ارجو الشرح المختصر لكيفيه عمل هذه الخدمه وذالك من الناحيه التقنيه اى اليه العمل على المنصه وشكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو تقصد الاكسبيرتات طبعا بتضعها على برنامج التداول وهو هيقوم بكل شئ لانه بيكون مجهز لفتح واغلاق الصفقات حسب الشروط المبرمجة فيه

----------


## Z704Z

استاد سمير انا مش فاهم شى صغير  
طبعا العقود الحمد لله فاهما كويس وهى كالاتى  الحساب الميكرو  النقطة 10 سنت 
الحساب المينى النقطة 1 دولار
الحساب العادى  النقطة 10 دولار  كده تمام اوى
اللى مبهم عندى 
مثلا لو معايا 250 دولار   وكان الهامش المستخدم 50 دولار والهامش المتاح 200  
وطبعاا عاوز اخلى بعد 100 نقطة احقق ضعف الهامش المستخدم اللى هو 50 
كده تمام الحساب هيكون ميكرو ولا مينى ولا عادى ده اول سوال 
والسوال التانى حضرتك كاتب ان النقطة فى الحساب الميكرو 10 سنت طيب كده لو جبت 100 نقطة يعنى هجيب 10 دولار مش 50
ولو الحساب مينى والنقطة ب 1 دولار كده هجيب 100 دولار
ولو الحساب العادى كده هجيب 1000 دولار مش 50  
حضرتك فهمتنى ُ
يعنى ازاى هحقق الضعف واساسا قيمة النقط متحدده فى كل حساب سواء عادى او ميكرو او مينى  وبالتالى بعد اما اجيب 100 نقطة مش بيحصل الصغف

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاد سمير انا مش فاهم شى صغير  
> طبعا العقود الحمد لله فاهما كويس وهى كالاتى  الحساب الميكرو  النقطة 10 سنت 
> الحساب المينى النقطة 1 دولار
> الحساب العادى  النقطة 10 دولار  كده تمام اوى
> اللى مبهم عندى 
> مثلا لو معايا 250 دولار   وكان الهامش المستخدم 50 دولار والهامش المتاح 200  
> وطبعاا عاوز اخلى بعد 100 نقطة احقق ضعف الهامش المستخدم اللى هو 50 
> كده تمام الحساب هيكون ميكرو ولا مينى ولا عادى ده اول سوال 
> والسوال التانى حضرتك كاتب ان النقطة فى الحساب الميكرو 10 سنت طيب كده لو جبت 100 نقطة يعنى هجيب 10 دولار مش 50
> ...

 انت عايز تحقق ضعف الهامش المستخدم اى كان هو كام لو كان 50 دولار 
لو حسابك ميكرو يعنى انت فاتح فى حدود 10 صفقات
لو حسابك مينى يعنى انت فاتح فى حدود عقد واحد 
لو حسابك عادى لا يسمح لك لانه اقل حساب هو 2000 دولار 
المهم انت عايز تحقق 100 دولار
فى الميكرو عايز تحقق 100 نقطة تقريبا فى 10 عقود = 1000 نقطة = 100 دولار
فى المينى عايز تحقق 100 نقطة 
لغاية هنا ما فيش مشكلة المهم تقدر تحقق دول بطريقة متاجرتك

----------


## al_fahd

كمانعرف ان الاسبيريد يتغير حسب السوق فهل تتغير معه سعر النقطه؟
هل الشركات التي تتعامل مع المياتريدر يكون وقت الافتتاح والاغلاق موحد ام يختلف من شركه الى اخرى حسب افتتاح واغلاق الشركه؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كمانعرف ان الاسبيريد يتغير حسب السوق فهل تتغير معه سعر النقطه؟  لا ارتباط بين الاتنين  
> هل الشركات التي تتعامل مع المياتريدر يكون وقت الافتتاح والاغلاق موحد ام يختلف من شركه الى اخرى حسب افتتاح واغلاق الشركه؟؟؟  ليس شرط

  تم اعلاه

----------


## م. تيمور

سلام الله عليك ورحماته وبركااته استاذ سمير بك
انا دخلت على موقع الباري لتحميل البيانات التاريخية
ولكن لم اجد الا بيانات فريم الدقيقه فقط ,, اين اجد بيانات باقي الفريمات ,,
ده الرابط اللي بحمل منه فريم الدقيقه ولكن بيديني دقة 25 % فقط على الموديلينج Quote Base. Forex with Alpari

----------


## al_fahd

هل يمكن ان اجعل الشارت من نوع 2H او3H

----------


## Khaled Farouk

أيوه يا شباب ياريت حد يشرح لي التالي مع ملاحظه اني بأستعمل أله حاسبه عاديه مش الكمبيوتر  فارق النقاط = (( سعر البيع – سعر الشراء ) * 10000) * -1             = (( 1.4785 - 1.4827) * 10000 ) * -1 = 42
  أنا فاهم ان النجمه ترمز = الضرب = Multiplication 
طيب ال * - 1 = ؟ تساوى ايه في الاله الحاسبه؟ 
مشكور مقدما علي رد أخوكم المبتدىْ لسه الفوريكس.

----------


## م. تيمور

سلام الله عليك اخي الكريم ورحماته وبركاااته
ممكن سمير بك المؤشر الاخير الموجود في تلك المشاركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6252...ml#post1005879
وهو آخر مؤشر يظهر في الصورة
حيث انني استعمل اكسبرت المضاعفات بروميكر وكنت افكر ان اربط بينه وبين المؤشر بحيث يكون عمله في نفس اتجاه عمل المؤشر يعني لو الترند صاعد يفتح صفقات لونج فقط ولو هابط يفتح مضاعفات شورت فقط ,,
ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير ,,,

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليك ورحماته وبركااته استاذ سمير بك
> انا دخلت على موقع الباري لتحميل البيانات التاريخية
> ولكن لم اجد الا بيانات فريم الدقيقه فقط ,, اين اجد بيانات باقي الفريمات ,,
> ده الرابط اللي بحمل منه فريم الدقيقه ولكن بيديني دقة 25 % فقط على الموديلينج Quote Base. Forex with Alpari

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموجود فعلا بيكون الدقيقة واللى اعرفه ان الباك تست بيتم عليه اكتر من كده اخونا وضاح يفيدك اكتر منى

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن ان اجعل الشارت من نوع 2H او3H

 نعم يبمكنك ولها مؤشر مخصص بذلك وطريقة لجعله الشارت الفريم المطلوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> أيوه يا شباب ياريت حد يشرح لي التالي مع ملاحظه اني بأستعمل أله حاسبه عاديه مش الكمبيوتر  فارق النقاط = (( سعر البيع – سعر الشراء ) * 10000) * -1             = (( 1.4785 - 1.4827) * 10000 ) * -1 = 42
>   أنا فاهم ان النجمه ترمز = الضرب = Multiplication 
> طيب ال * - 1 = ؟ تساوى ايه في الاله الحاسبه؟ 
> مشكور مقدما علي رد أخوكم المبتدىْ لسه الفوريكس.

 فرق النقاط هو الفرق بين سعر البيع - سعر الشراء او العكس
فمثلا انت بعت اليورو على 1.3300 واغلقتها على 1.3200 اذن هنا الفرق يتم حسابه كالتالى
1.3300 - 1.3200 = 0.0100 وعشان يكون رقم صحيح يتم ضربه فى 10000 وهى الارقام بعد العلامة العشرية = 0.0100 * 10000 = 100 
بالنسبة للسالب فهو عشان تسلسل شرحه حيث وضع سعر البيع الاقل اولا 
ونحن نتعامل بالحالتين سواء كا نسعر البيع اقل او اكثر
لو كان اقل سيكون بالسالب وهذه تعتبر خسارة
ولو كان بالموجب سيكون ربح

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام الله عليك اخي الكريم ورحماته وبركاااته
> ممكن سمير بك المؤشر الاخير الموجود في تلك المشاركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6252...ml#post1005879
> وهو آخر مؤشر يظهر في الصورة
> حيث انني استعمل اكسبرت المضاعفات بروميكر وكنت افكر ان اربط بينه وبين المؤشر بحيث يكون عمله في نفس اتجاه عمل المؤشر يعني لو الترند صاعد يفتح صفقات لونج فقط ولو هابط يفتح مضاعفات شورت فقط ,,
> ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير ,,,

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المؤشر انا عارفه بس مش فاكر اسمه والصورة مش موجود الاسم عليها وهو موجود عندى بس اعرف لى الاسم

----------


## al_fahd

> نعم يبمكنك ولها مؤشر مخصص بذلك وطريقة لجعله الشارت الفريم المطلوب

 كيف ذلك يااستاذ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف ذلك يااستاذ سمير

 شوف ياباشا
الخطوات الاتية 
- ستحمل المؤشر المرفق وضعه فى الفولدر الخاص بالبرنامج  واعادة تشغيله 
- تفتح شارت الساعة تضعه عليه وتختار من الضبط الخاص بالمؤشر الشارت المطلوب سواء ساعتين او تلاتة 
- افتح قائمة FILE  وتختار منها OFFLINE  وتختار الفريم المطلوب ستجده ان شاء الله فيه
- لا تغلق شارت الساعة نهائيا مادام شارت الساعتين او التلاتة موجود

----------


## al_fahd

وضعت المؤشر في ملف indictors ثم اعدت تشغيل البرنامج وفتحت شارت الساعه ثم فتحت OFFLINE لم اجد شارت 3H او 4Hسواء  شارت2Hلزوج المجنون

----------


## سمير صيام

> وضعت المؤشر في ملف indictors ثم اعدت تشغيل البرنامج وفتحت شارت الساعه ثم فتحت OFFLINE لم اجد شارت 3H او 4Hسواء  شارت2Hلزوج المجنون

 هل قمت بتعديل ضبط المؤشر على اساس المطلوب فريم الساعتين او غيره من الفريمات

----------


## al_fahd

عندما فتحت المؤشر وجدت الاوقات الموجوده في البرنامج ولم اجد 3Hاو2H..........

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندما فتحت المؤشر وجدت الاوقات الموجوده في البرنامج ولم اجد 3Hاو2H..........

 المؤشر مضبوط على 2 ممكن تغيرها للفريم المطلوب  3 او تركه 2 لعمل فريم الساعتين

----------


## م. تيمور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  المؤشر انا عارفه بس مش فاكر اسمه والصورة مش موجود الاسم عليها وهو موجود عندى بس اعرف لى الاسم

  تسلم والله سمير بك ودايما موفق ورائع
انا نزلت موضوع بسال الاخوان عنخ في قسم المؤشرات وان شاء الله نلاقيه
لك كل الشكر والتقدير ,,,

----------


## زهرة اللوز

السلام عليكم
انا اعيش في الغرب وعرفت انه لا يمكنني فتح حساب اسلامي مع شركة اف اكس سولشنز
انا لدي حساب اخر اسلامي مع شركة اخرى
لكن اريد ان اجرب هذه الشركة بحساب اخر
هل يمكنني ان افتح حساب غير اسلامي واغلق الصفقات قبل انتهاء اليوم وبالتالي اتجنب المحاذير من احتساب الفوائد
وان كان الاجابةنعم
فهل ممكن اعرف الساعة كم بالضبط تحتسب يوم جديد بتوقيت جرنتش والسعودية 
لكم خالص شكري

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> انا اعيش في الغرب وعرفت انه لا يمكنني فتح حساب اسلامي مع شركة اف اكس سولشنز
> انا لدي حساب اخر اسلامي مع شركة اخرى
> لكن اريد ان اجرب هذه الشركة بحساب اخر
> هل يمكنني ان افتح حساب غير اسلامي واغلق الصفقات قبل انتهاء اليوم وبالتالي اتجنب المحاذير من احتساب الفوائد
> وان كان الاجابةنعم
> فهل ممكن اعرف الساعة كم بالضبط تحتسب يوم جديد بتوقيت جرنتش والسعودية 
> لكم خالص شكري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم
رايى الشخصى اللى مقتنع بيه انت غير مضطر ان تفتح حساب غير اسلامى وبالتالى العقد يكون غير صحيح لانه فى العقد هيكون اقرار منك بالربا حتى وان اغلقت قبل نهاية اليوم فالعقد سيكون فاسد هنا ولا يجوز شرعا

----------


## محمد صابر محمد

عامل حساب ديمو با اشترى الين مقابل الدولار مثلا بيكون 90.50 وبعدما يصل سعره الى 90.60 فالطبيعى اكون خسرت عشر نقط ولكن الحساب بيكسبنى   عشر نقط فهل انا فاهم غلط وله الحساب هو اللى بيخرف لانه حساب تجريبى

----------


## أبومحمود

الزوج دولار ين    يعني أنت أشتريت الدولار مقابل الين  وعند الأرتفاع كسبت 10  نقاط
أما شراء الين    فمعنا   بيع  زوج الدولار  ين  ومعناها إنك بتبيع الدولار مقابل الين   :Big Grin:

----------


## ahmedfouad

أخى سمير....كيف حالك...؟ كان لى استفسار يدور بذهنى.....ماذا يحدث لو قررت بريطانيا على سبيل المثال الدخول فى العملة الموحدة اليورو....؟؟؟ هل يتم بذلك إلغاء أزواج الباوند كلها....؟؟ وفى هذه الحالة ما هى مصير الأوامر المفتوحة من خسائر أو أرباح موجودة فيها.....؟!  هل تتذكر حالة حدثت كذلك من قبل...؟   وتقبل ودى وشكرى... :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخى سمير....كيف حالك...؟ كان لى استفسار يدور بذهنى.....ماذا يحدث لو قررت بريطانيا على سبيل المثال الدخول فى العملة الموحدة اليورو....؟؟؟ هل يتم بذلك إلغاء أزواج الباوند كلها....؟؟ وفى هذه الحالة ما هى مصير الأوامر المفتوحة من خسائر أو أرباح موجودة فيها.....؟!  هل تتذكر حالة حدثت كذلك من قبل...؟   وتقبل ودى وشكرى...

 الموضوع بسيط
وقت ما هيتم التحويل ان شاء الله سيتم عمل تحويل للعملة بالعملة الجديدة وبسعر الصرف الجديد لها 
ووقتها كمان مش هيبقى يوم وليلة بيكون لها فترة ويكون لك عندك وقت تقفل فيه صفقاتك ان شاء الله

----------


## عمركو

هل يمكن اضافة اكسبريت للبرنامج الخاص بشركة فكسم
ودمتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن اضافة اكسبريت للبرنامج الخاص بشركة فكسم
> ودمتم

 النسخة الجديدة سمعت انه ممكن اضافة مؤشرات ولا اعلم الاكسبيؤتات ايضا ام لا

----------


## adel_s

اقرا في المواضيع كلمة سبريد 
فما هو

----------


## سمير صيام

> اقرا في المواضيع كلمة سبريد 
> فما هو

 هو الفرق بين سعر الشراء وسعر البيع
كمثال اليورو الان سعر البيع هو 1.2867
وسعر الشراء هو 1.2870 
الفرق 3 نقط يسمى الاسبيرد وهى التى تكون من نصيب شركة الوساطة

----------


## عمركو

> النسخة الجديدة سمعت انه ممكن اضافة مؤشرات ولا اعلم الاكسبيؤتات ايضا ام لا

  استاذ سمير شكرا على الرد يبقى سؤال مهم 
بالنسبه لشركة فكسم هل عندهم حساب اسلامي للحسابات المايكرو 
ودمتم سالمين

----------


## adel_s

> هو الفرق بين سعر الشراء وسعر البيع  كمثال اليورو الان سعر البيع هو 1.2867 وسعر الشراء هو 1.2870  الفرق 3 نقط يسمى الاسبيرد وهى التى تكون من نصيب شركة الوساطة

 جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير شكرا على الرد يبقى سؤال مهم 
> بالنسبه لشركة فكسم هل عندهم حساب اسلامي للحسابات المايكرو 
> ودمتم سالمين

 للاسف لا 
لكن افكسول متوفر بها

----------


## be_happy

اخ سمير ممكن اعرف ليش موضوعي تسكر مرتين ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير ممكن اعرف ليش موضوعي تسكر مرتين ؟

 موضوعك اهو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t62905.html#post1011370

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا كنت عاوز منك طلب لو فى كتب عن كيفيه الهيدج وياسلام لو فى موضوع حلو لانه انا مش لاقى لما دورت لو كنت فاكر انت مكان فيه حاجه كدا ولا كدا  دا غير انه انا كنت عاوز اسال عن التعزيز هل هو استراتجيه اما انه الواحد ممكن يعملها فى اى وقت حسب ما هو شايف ولا فى شروط تجعل منه صحيح وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا كنت عاوز منك طلب لو فى كتب عن كيفيه الهيدج وياسلام لو فى موضوع حلو لانه انا مش لاقى لما دورت لو كنت فاكر انت مكان فيه حاجه كدا ولا كدا  دا غير انه انا كنت عاوز اسال عن التعزيز هل هو استراتجيه اما انه الواحد ممكن يعملها فى اى وقت حسب ما هو شايف ولا فى شروط تجعل منه صحيح وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المواضيع التى عن الهيدج وشرحه كتير هنا وبالبحث تقدر تطلعهم
بس هو فن قبل ما يكون معرفة 
التعزيز هو الدخول فى صفقات اخرى غير الصفقة الحالية فى نفس الاتجاه لكن فى حالة الربح والتبريد هى نفسها لكن فى حالة الخسارة 
واستخدامه بيكون بناء على الادارة المالية بتاعتك وهو تجزئي الصفقات التى تدخل بها على الصفقة

----------


## adel_s

يوجد الكثير من الاستراتيجيات في قسم العملات 
فاي استراتيجية تنصحني بها مع العلم اني مبتدئ

----------


## سمير صيام

> يوجد الكثير من الاستراتيجيات في قسم العملات 
> فاي استراتيجية تنصحني بها مع العلم اني مبتدئ

 والله الطرق كثيرة لكن نصيحتى حاليا لك تعلم التحليل الفنى اولا وبعدها ابحث عن الطرق

----------


## hala2244

أستاذي الكريم 
قرأت في الفصل الأول من كتاب جون ميرفي مايلي ولم أفهم ما المقصود :
يشتمل مصطلح حركة السعر ) على ثلاث مصادر أساسية من المعلومات وهي :
السعر - وحركة التداول - والحقوق المفتوحه وهي العقود التي تم استخدامها في عقود الخيار أو العقود المستقبليه . 
في الحقيقه أن الكاتب لم يشرح ما المقصود بهذه العباره وبهذه التقسيمات الثلاثه 
وأنا لم أفهمها . ولم أفهم ما معنى عقود الخيار والعقود المستقبليه .
أرجو توضيح الأمر ان أمكن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكريم 
> قرأت في الفصل الأول من كتاب جون ميرفي مايلي ولم أفهم ما المقصود :
> يشتمل مصطلح حركة السعر ) على ثلاث مصادر أساسية من المعلومات وهي :
> السعر - وحركة التداول - والحقوق المفتوحه وهي العقود التي تم استخدامها في عقود الخيار أو العقود المستقبليه . 
> في الحقيقه أن الكاتب لم يشرح ما المقصود بهذه العباره وبهذه التقسيمات الثلاثه 
> وأنا لم أفهمها . ولم أفهم ما معنى عقود الخيار والعقود المستقبليه .
> أرجو توضيح الأمر ان أمكن 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 السعر طبعا معروف وهو سعر العملة
وحركة التداول هى مسار السعر من صعود وهبوط  
اما التعريفات للعقود المستقبلية والخيار كالاتى    العقود المستقبلية   العقد المستقبلي Future Contract   هو اتفاق بين طرفين:-   الطرف الأول:-  البائع ويطلق عليه صاحب المركز القصير  Short Position    الطرف الثاني:-  المشتري ويطلق عليه صاحب المركز الطويلLong Position .   ويقضى هذا الاتفاق بتسليم البائع للمشتري أصل حقيقي ( سلعة مـا ) أو أصل ورقي مثل الأسهم والسندات في تاريخ لأحق يطلق عليه تاريخ التسليم وذلك علي أساس سعر يتفق عليه عند التعاقد . 
عقود الخيار
الأوبشن هو إتفاق يعطي المشتري الحق (وليس الإلزامأ و الإجبار) في شراء سهم معين بسعر محدد خلال فترة محددة (تبدأ من يوم وتصل الى سنتين ونصف)، ويسمى السعر المتفق عليه بين الطرفين بالسعر المستهدف

----------


## hala2244

طيب وده ينفعني في ايه في موضوع الفوركس ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب وده ينفعني في ايه في موضوع الفوركس ؟؟

 طبعا الشرح بيكون على الاسهم وفى الفوركس لن تستخدى الا يوجد بعض الشركات التى توفر الاوبشن والفتاوى التى عليه بالتحريم فاذن لن تستخدميه

----------


## احمد_هيكل

ألسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سكير انا دورت ملقيتش الا موضوعين بس فيهم ناس بتسال مش شرح ليهم او الكيبفيه بتاعت التعزيز والتبريد الهيدج والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سكير انا دورت ملقيتش الا موضوعين بس فيهم ناس بتسال مش شرح ليهم او الكيبفيه بتاعت التعزيز والتبريد الهيدج والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام 
خد اتسلى فى ده نزله واقراه    https://forum.arabictrader.com/627328-42-post.html

----------


## rony01145

السلام عليكم 
انا عايز اعرف حاجه 
دلوقتى فى شركات بتعمل الهامش من 1:20 الى 1:400 
دلوقتى بقى لو انا عملت حساب بمبلغ 250دولار مثلا 
فا اختار هامش 1:400 ولا 
و لو اخترت الهامش عالى فهل ده فى ضرر ولا  
ارجو الرد بوضوح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> انا عايز اعرف حاجه 
> دلوقتى فى شركات بتعمل الهامش من 1:20 الى 1:400 
> دلوقتى بقى لو انا عملت حساب بمبلغ 250دولار مثلا 
> فا اختار هامش 1:400 ولا 
> و لو اخترت الهامش عالى فهل ده فى ضرر ولا  
> ارجو الرد بوضوح

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التزم بادارة مخاطر واختار اى من الروافع اللى تعجبك 
يعنى المخاطرة لاتزيد عن 2-3% يعنى حوالى 7.5 دولار كحد اقصى 
طبعا الحساب ميكرو ويبقى استوبك للعقد الواحد لايزيد عن 75 نقطة باى حال من الاحوال

----------


## عمركو

> للاسف لا   لكن افكسول متوفر بها

  استاذ سمير شكرا جزيلا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## adel_s

> والله الطرق كثيرة لكن نصيحتى حاليا لك تعلم التحليل الفنى اولا وبعدها ابحث عن الطرق

 مشكور على النصيحة

----------


## hala2244

أخواني ألأكارم .
عندي سؤال دائما يدور في ذهني .
نحن نعرف أن الشمعه الخضراء هي شمعه صاعده وهي تعني تغلب المشترين على البائعين . وأن الشمعه الحمراء أو المفرغه هي شمعه هابطة وتدل على تغلب البائعين على المشترين .
اذا كانت معلومتي صحيحه . فسؤالي هو :
نرى على الشارت شموع خضاء لكنها تأخذ السعر الى اتحاه هابط . والعكس كذلك شموع حمراء . لكنها تسحب السعر الى اتجاه صاعد . وأحيانا نرى شمعه حمراء وتليها شمعه خضراء وتكون الحمراء أعلى من الخضراء .. كيف يحدث ذلك ؟؟
أتمنى أن يكون قصدي واضح .
ولكم جزيل الشكر . 
وعندي سؤال ثاني أيضا : 
بالنسبه لكسر القناه السعرية . سواء الصاعده أو الهابطه . هل هذا يعني أن السعر سوف يعكس اتجاهه ؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟
وشكرا.

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخواني ألأكارم .
> عندي سؤال دائما يدور في ذهني .
> نحن نعرف أن الشمعه الخضراء هي شمعه صاعده وهي تعني تغلب المشترين على البائعين . وأن الشمعه الحمراء أو المفرغه هي شمعه هابطة وتدل على تغلب البائعين على المشترين .
> اذا كانت معلومتي صحيحه . فسؤالي هو :
> نرى على الشارت شموع خضاء لكنها تأخذ السعر الى اتحاه هابط . والعكس كذلك شموع حمراء . لكنها تسحب السعر الى اتجاه صاعد . وأحيانا نرى شمعه حمراء وتليها شمعه خضراء وتكون الحمراء أعلى من الخضراء .. كيف يحدث ذلك ؟؟
> أتمنى أن يكون قصدي واضح .
> ولكم جزيل الشكر . 
> وعندي سؤال ثاني أيضا : 
> بالنسبه لكسر القناه السعرية . سواء الصاعده أو الهابطه . هل هذا يعني أن السعر سوف يعكس اتجاهه ؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟
> وشكرا.

 بعد اذن استاذنا سمير اجاوب  
بالنسبة لقضية الشموع فالاصل فيها ان اغلاق الاولى هو افتتاح الثانية , لكن قد يحدث استثناء ولا يكون الاغلاق مساوي للافتتاح وهنا يسمى القاب او الفجوة السعرية  
وففي مثالك هنا : شمعة حمراء مرتفعة ثم تليها شمعة خضراء منخفضة  
وهذا تفسيره ان الشمعة الحمراء الاولى اغلق على سعر ثم حدثت الفجوة الى اسفل ففتحت الشمعة اسفل كثيرا , ثم في اثناء الشمعة الثانية التى هنا خضراء اغلقت هذه الشمعة على سعر افضل من الافتتاح فاصبحت خضراء . 
وبالمناسبة هذه العملية تسمى ( تغطية الفجوة ) وهناك بعض الاخوة من يراهن عليها في بعض استراتيجياتهم  
اما بالنسبة للقنوات : فمن قواعد التحليل الفني ان الكسر يغير الاتجاه ولو مؤقتا , بشرط ثبات هذا الكسر لمدة معينة , تبدأ بشمعة وقد تصل الى ثلاث . وتجاوز السعر لخط القناة بعدد كافي من النقاط , كما يستحب التأكد من بعض المؤشرات لتأكيد الكسر . 
بالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن استاذنا سمير اجاوب

 ياغالى الموضوع موضوعك 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## hala2244

شكرا أستاذ عبد الكريم والاستاذ سمير بارك الله فيكم

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخ سمير هو انا ينفع اتداول من غير مارجن يعنى بفلوسى فقط وايه الشركه اللى بتقوم بذلك والواحد محتاج قد ايه علشان يبقى يقدر يتاجر على اقل العقود قيمه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخ سمير هو انا ينفع اتداول من غير مارجن يعنى بفلوسى فقط وايه الشركه اللى بتقوم بذلك والواحد محتاج قد ايه علشان يبقى يقدر يتاجر على اقل العقود قيمه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
فى شركات بتوفر اكيد بدون مارجن 
ويمكنك ذلك بالدخول كما الدخول بدون مارجن فلو كان حسابك مينى يكون الدخول عقد لكل 10000 دولار وبالتالى كانك تتعامل بدون مارجن

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب اخى سمير هو البنوك فى الفوركس بتقدم تسهيلات للمشتركين والوكيل هو اللى بياخد الاسبريد  طب ايه الفائده اللى بتعود على البنك من التسهيلات المقدمه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته طب اخى سمير هو البنوك فى الفوركس بتقدم تسهيلات للمشتركين والوكيل هو اللى بياخد الاسبريد  طب ايه الفائده اللى بتعود على البنك من التسهيلات المقدمه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ده لزم نرجع للاتفاقية بين الوكيل والبنك
ولاتنسى الامور التالية
1. البنك به اموال المودعين كلهم
2. البنك به اموال الشركة نفسها  وطبيعى اى بنك به هذه الاموال تسهل له امور السيولة
بالاضافة الى فوائد عمليات التبييت اجمالا

----------


## Majid

سوال
ارجو الأجابة 
كيف من الممكن ان اتوقع او احلل السعر لفترة معينة(خمس دقائق)حيث اني اواجه صعوبة في توقع سعر العملة او على الأقل لا أجد ما استند عليه لأتداول يوما؟؟ 
يلا كل واحد يطلع شطارته

----------


## سمير صيام

> سوال
> ارجو الأجابة 
> كيف من الممكن ان اتوقع او احلل السعر لفترة معينة(خمس دقائق)حيث اني اواجه صعوبة في توقع سعر العملة او على الأقل لا أجد ما استند عليه لأتداول يوما؟؟ 
> يلا كل واحد يطلع شطارته

 
اخى الكريم الاجابة هى مجمل اكتسابك للمعلومات من التحليل الفنى وليست وصفة يتم وصفها لك

----------


## hala2244

أساتذتي الأفاضل .
سبق وأن سألت عن موضوع كسر القناة السعريه .
أحببت أن أرفق هذا الشارت وأطلعكم على طريقتي في رسم القناه السعريه أتمنى أن أعرف هل طريقتي صحيحه أم خاطئه .
وسؤالي هو لماذا رجع السعربسرعه لخط القناة السعريه بعد أن تم الكسر ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أساتذتي الأفاضل .
> سبق وأن سألت عن موضوع كسر القناة السعريه .
> أحببت أن أرفق هذا الشارت وأطلعكم على طريقتي في رسم القناه السعريه أتمنى أن أعرف هل طريقتي صحيحه أم خاطئه .
> وسؤالي هو لماذا رجع السعربسرعه لخط القناة السعريه بعد أن تم الكسر ؟؟

 حتى نقول انها قناة لابد من وجود 3 ارتكازات مثل الترند وحسب الشارت لايوجد 3 ارتكازات 
بالنسبة للكسر حتى نحكم انه كسر لابد من نجاح اعادة الاختبار فان فشلت اعادة الاختبار يسمى كسر وهمى او كاذب 
نقطة اخيرة هذا الموضوع للاسئلة العامة
يمكنك الذهاب لموضوع اخونا عبد الكريم الخاص بالنماذج والسؤال فيه عن اى شئ يخص الفنيات

----------


## hala2244

اين نجد موضوع الاستاذ عبد الكريم ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين نجد موضوع الاستاذ عبد الكريم ؟؟

 اتفضلى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html

----------


## justme

هل يوجد ملف شرح خطوط الدعم و المقاومه بالتفصيل و كيفيه الاستفاده منها ؟؟؟ 
و كيف اعرف ان هذا الخط اخر خط سيتوقف عنده الترند ثم يغير اتجاهه 
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد ملف شرح خطوط الدعم و المقاومه بالتفصيل و كيفيه الاستفاده منها ؟؟؟ 
> و كيف اعرف ان هذا الخط اخر خط سيتوقف عنده الترند ثم يغير اتجاهه 
> و شكرا

 عليك بكتاب جون ميرفى فهو الاوفى فى هذا المجال والشرح

----------


## hala2244

> حتى نقول انها قناة لابد من وجود 3 ارتكازات مثل الترند وحسب الشارت لايوجد 3 ارتكازات   بالنسبة للكسر حتى نحكم انه كسر لابد من نجاح اعادة الاختبار فان فشلت اعادة الاختبار يسمى كسر وهمى او كاذب

 
أستاذ سمير أعذرني أنا أعاود السؤال فقط في هذه النقطه وهي نجاح اعادة الاختبار . ماذا تقصد بهذه الجمله .
أنا أسفه اني برجع أسأل في نفس الموضوع مع أنك طلبت مني أن أرجعه للأستاذ عبد الكريم . لكن بما أنني أخذت المعلومه من حضرتك أتمنى التوضيح فقط . لأني قرأت في كتاب جون ميرفي . أنه يعتبر أن كسر الترند لا يكون صحيحا الا عندما يقطع السعر مسافه تعادل 3% على الألق من مجمل حركة السعر . وأنا لم أفهم هذه النقطه على الاطلاق . فكيف لي أن أحسب النسبه المئويه لحركة السعر حتى أتمكن من حساب 3% منها ؟؟ 
شكرا جزيلا لك . وأسفه لأعداه تكرار السؤال . أنا فقط بحاجه لفم الجمله التي ذكرتها حضرتك بالاضافه الى العباره المذكوره في كتاب جون ميرفي .

----------


## adel_s

ما هو الافضل 
شركة fxcm ام شركة fxsol ?

----------


## zezocool

بالنسبة للذى واضع أكثر من اكسبيرت على حساب واحد هل يوجد طريقة لمعرفة أرباح كل اكسبيرت منفردا أو عمل كشف حساب لكل اكسبيرت من خلال ذلك الحساب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو الافضل 
> شركة fxcm ام شركة fxsol ?

 ترجع الى كل شئ ومتطلباته شخصيا افضل افكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة للذى واضع أكثر من اكسبيرت على حساب واحد هل يوجد طريقة لمعرفة أرباح كل اكسبيرت منفردا أو عمل كشف حساب لكل اكسبيرت من خلال ذلك الحساب

  
يمكنك وضع ماجيك نمبر لكل اكسيرت وبعدها تفرز نتيجة كل اكسبيرت من الماجيك نمبر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير أعذرني أنا أعاود السؤال فقط في هذه النقطه وهي نجاح اعادة الاختبار . ماذا تقصد بهذه الجمله .
> أنا أسفه اني برجع أسأل في نفس الموضوع مع أنك طلبت مني أن أرجعه للأستاذ عبد الكريم . لكن بما أنني أخذت المعلومه من حضرتك أتمنى التوضيح فقط . لأني قرأت في كتاب جون ميرفي . أنه يعتبر أن كسر الترند لا يكون صحيحا الا عندما يقطع السعر مسافه تعادل 3% على الألق من مجمل حركة السعر . وأنا لم أفهم هذه النقطه على الاطلاق . فكيف لي أن أحسب النسبه المئويه لحركة السعر حتى أتمكن من حساب 3% منها ؟؟ 
> شكرا جزيلا لك . وأسفه لأعداه تكرار السؤال . أنا فقط بحاجه لفم الجمله التي ذكرتها حضرتك بالاضافه الى العباره المذكوره في كتاب جون ميرفي .[/right]

 نعم هناك من يعتبر الكسر الا يقل عن 3% من طول الترند 
فمثلا طول الترند 1000 نقطة اذن لا يقل عن 30 نقطة للكسر (1000 * 3%)
ولا اعتقد انه هيكون اقل من ذلك خصوصا لو فريم 4 ساعات فيما فوق

----------


## hala2244

طيب كيف أحسب هذه النسبه المئويه ...؟؟
وماذا كان قصد حضرتك لمن قلت اعادة اختبار الكسر في الشرح الخاص بك وليس بشرح جون ميرفي ؟؟
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب كيف أحسب هذه النسبه المئويه ...؟؟
> وماذا كان قصد حضرتك لمن قلت اعادة اختبار الكسر في الشرح الخاص بك وليس بشرح جون ميرفي ؟؟
> شكرا

 الموضوع سهل تشوفى الترند اترسم منين من اقل نقطة الى اعلى نقطة ولنفرض انه 1000 نقطة
ونشوف شمعة الكسر نحسب من نقطة الكسر هنضيف ال 30 نقطة هل هيقفل تحت الترند وكسر بهذا المقدار ام لا فان كسر بهذا المقدار يبقى تمام الكسر صحيح ان شاء الله
لكن كما قلت لك المفترض بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر انه اما يكمل مسيرة الهبوط
او يرجع ليختبر نقطة الكسر ليكمل الهبوط ان شاء الله

----------


## hala2244

واضح يا أستاذي الكريم 
لك مني كل الشكر

----------


## hala2244

أود أن أسأل عن الطريقة التي يمكنني من خلالها قياس درجة انحدار خط الترند عند رسمه .
حيث أنني عرفت أن خط الترند المثالي . هو الخط الذي لا يكون شديد الانحدار ولا شديد الانبساط . وانما يكون في زاوية قارة ال 45 درجه . طيب كيف أقوم بقياس هذه الدرجه حتى أعرف اذا كان الخط الذي رسمته كويس أم لا .
جربت أن أضع الماوس على الخط نفسه بعد رسمه لعله يعطيني القياس بشكل تلقائي . فظهر لي التالي : Trendline 38645
بس بصراحه لم أفهم ما هذه الارقام .
أرجو التوضيح وشكرا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أود أن أسأل عن الطريقة التي يمكنني من خلالها قياس درجة انحدار خط الترند عند رسمه .
> حيث أنني عرفت أن خط الترند المثالي . هو الخط الذي لا يكون شديد الانحدار ولا شديد الانبساط . وانما يكون في زاوية قارة ال 45 درجه . طيب كيف أقوم بقياس هذه الدرجه حتى أعرف اذا كان الخط الذي رسمته كويس أم لا .
> جربت أن أضع الماوس على الخط نفسه بعد رسمه لعله يعطيني القياس بشكل تلقائي . فظهر لي التالي : Trendline 38645
> بس بصراحه لم أفهم ما هذه الارقام .
> أرجو التوضيح وشكرا .

 الموضوع بسيط يمكنك الرسم بقياس الزاوية من خلال اداة خاصة لذلك 
حسب الاتى من قوائم الميتا 
insert
line
trendline by angle

----------


## rony01145

السلام عليكم 
انا بسمع كتير عن صفقات التعزيز 
فا ياريت يا غالى تقولى يعنى ايه صفقه تعزيز لانى مش لاقى شرح ليها خالص

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> انا بسمع كتير عن صفقات التعزيز 
> فا ياريت يا غالى تقولى يعنى ايه صفقه تعزيز لانى مش لاقى شرح ليها خالص

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التعزيز هو فتح صفقات من نفس الصفقات المفتوحة حاليا فى حالة المكسب
يعنى انت فتحت شراء وكسبان تشترى تانى وده يسمى تعزيز

----------


## hala2244

حصل معي موقف غريب ومضحك في نفس الوقت .
قلت في نفسي . السعر يا اما صاعد يا نازل . يعني مافيش مفر هوه حيروح فين يعني .
فرحت فتحت صفقتين في نفس الوقت . وحده شراء والتانيه بيع . وقلت أحاصر السعر وأشوف .
الغريبه انه الصفقتين خسروا !!!!!!!!!!
كيف كده ؟؟ السعر لا طالع ولا نازل ؟؟ معقول ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> حصل معي موقف غريب ومضحك في نفس الوقت .
> قلت في نفسي . السعر يا اما صاعد يا نازل . يعني مافيش مفر هوه حيروح فين يعني .
> فرحت فتحت صفقتين في نفس الوقت . وحده شراء والتانيه بيع . وقلت أحاصر السعر وأشوف .
> الغريبه انه الصفقتين خسروا !!!!!!!!!!
> كيف كده ؟؟ السعر لا طالع ولا نازل ؟؟ معقول ؟؟

 خسروا على طول ولا استنيتى شوية عليهم وكل واحدة حاطة استوب عليه قريب

----------


## hala2244

ولا حطيت ستوب ولا حاجه . بس فتحتهم . ومن أولها خسرانين وفضلوا مستمرين في الخساره فرحت قفلتهم 
بس فعلا مستغربه . أكيد في حاجه غلط لأن السعر يا حيكون طالع يا نازل .

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولا حطيت ستوب ولا حاجه . بس فتحتهم . ومن أولها خسرانين وفضلوا مستمرين في الخساره فرحت قفلتهم 
> بس فعلا مستغربه . أكيد في حاجه غلط لأن السعر يا حيكون طالع يا نازل .

 ممكن تورينى صورة من الصفقات

----------


## engm7mad

عندي استفسار صغير عن المؤشرات
عايز معلومات بسيطة بس عن فكرة عمل مؤشر الباربوليك سار 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندي استفسار صغير عن المؤشرات
> عايز معلومات بسيطة بس عن فكرة عمل مؤشر الباربوليك سار 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 تفضل أطلع على هذا الشرح   *دنيا المؤشرات* 
و  * شرح المؤشرات بالتفصيل المفيد جدا*

----------


## hala2244

اليوم قرأت موضوع عن نسب فيبوناتش . وتعلمت طريقة رسمها على الشارت .
لكن هناك بع الأمور الغير واضحه بالنسبة لي .
أولا : مكتوب أن هناك نوعين من نسب الفيبوناتشي وهي :
تصحيحية وهي :  صفر -  0.382   -  0.50  _   0.618 
والاندفاعيه وهي :  1  -  1.618  -  2.618 
سؤالي الأول : أنا عندما رسمت خطوط الفيبوناتشي عندي على برنامج التداول وجدتها مرتبه بهذا الشكل :  0.0  23.6    38.2     50.0    61.8    76.4     100.0
يعني ليست نفس الارقام المذكوره في الموضوع . لماذا ؟؟ 
ثانيا : ياريت لو أقدر أفهم ما الفرق بين التصحيحية والاندفاعيه . فالأمر التبس علي بعض الشئ.
وشكر.ا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليوم قرأت موضوع عن نسب فيبوناتش . وتعلمت طريقة رسمها على الشارت .
> لكن هناك بع الأمور الغير واضحه بالنسبة لي .
> أولا : مكتوب أن هناك نوعين من نسب الفيبوناتشي وهي :
> تصحيحية وهي :  صفر -  0.382   -  0.50  _   0.618 
> والاندفاعيه وهي :  1  -  1.618  -  2.618 
> سؤالي الأول : أنا عندما رسمت خطوط الفيبوناتشي عندي على برنامج التداول وجدتها مرتبه بهذا الشكل :  0.0  23.6    38.2     50.0    61.8    76.4     100.0
> يعني ليست نفس الارقام المذكوره في الموضوع . لماذا ؟؟ 
> ثانيا : ياريت لو أقدر أفهم ما الفرق بين التصحيحية والاندفاعيه . فالأمر التبس علي بعض الشئ.
> وشكر.ا

 لو صغرتى الشارت هتلاقى باقى النسب موجودة 
وياريت تراجعى موضوع الهارمونيك لاخونا hadi75m فهو كله عن الفايبوناتشى ونسبه

----------


## الحسناوي

*السلام عليكم
انا عندي خبرة سنة ونص فوركس 
ولازلت لا استطيع فتح حساب حقيقي *

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم
> انا عندي خبرة سنة ونص فوركس 
> ولازلت لا استطيع فتح حساب حقيقي *

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا تفتح الا لما تكون متاكد انك تقدر تربح منه حتى لو بقالك 4 سنين مش مشكلة

----------


## الحسناوي

*مشكور اخي سمير على النصيحه
انا الان اعمل على استراتيجه جيده واعطت معي نتائج رائعه على الديمو *

----------


## hala2244

بالنسبة للشخص المبيدئ . ماهي الأزواج التي تنصحه أن يتعامل معها في بداية مشواره مع الفوركس ؟؟

----------


## nagar000

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير و جزاك الله عنا خيرا
لى سؤال لو سمحت 
فتحت حساب فى fxcm  ميتاتريدر عن طريق المتداول العربى و اقل نقطة فيه بدولار 
المشكلة انه باقى فيه 45 دولار و لا استطيع المتاجرة به
فهل من الممكن تحويله الى حساب ميكرو
سمعت ان لا يوجد حساب ميكرو اسلامى مع fxcm علما بان حسابى الاصلى اسلامى فهل هذا صحيح؟ و ما العمل؟ بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بالنسبة للشخص المبيدئ . ماهي الأزواج التي تنصحه أن يتعامل معها في بداية مشواره مع الفوركس ؟؟

 الازواج الرئيسية    اليورو دولار , الباوند دولار , الدولار فرنك , الدولار ين

----------


## forexy369

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع   وانا اسئلتي كالتالي   اولا انا مبتدأ  واتدرب  على الحسابات غير الحقيقية  وما دخلت حسابات حقيقية   سؤالي : هل الحسابات الغير حقيقة  مثل  الحسابات الحقيقية  ام  انها  نشوف  اننا رابحين عشان ندخل  بحسابات حقيقية   السؤال الثاني : انا لي  فترة ادرب  حوالي شهر على الحسابات الوهمية  متى اعرف اني  صرت جاهز لدخول السوق؟   السؤال الثالث: انا  دخلت بالحسابات الوهمية  وشفت نفسي  ربحي  كثير  وقليل  الخسارة  وصرت اكلم  نفسي  لو  هذا حقيقة  الناس بتترك  شغلهم ويدخلو الفوركس   يعني هل لو انا ربحت  بستلم  ربحي   السؤال الرابع:  لما اربح  هل  بيتحول الربح الى رصيدي مباشرة  وهل  هناك عمولات ادفعها  ومن نسبتها     وشكرا مقدما لمن يجيب  على اسئلتي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مشكور وبارك الله فيك على الموضوع   وانا اسئلتي كالتالي   اولا انا مبتدأ  واتدرب  على الحسابات غير الحقيقية  وما دخلت حسابات حقيقية   سؤالي : هل الحسابات الغير حقيقة  مثل  الحسابات الحقيقية  ام  انها  نشوف  اننا رابحين عشان ندخل  بحسابات حقيقية   السؤال الثاني : انا لي  فترة ادرب  حوالي شهر على الحسابات الوهمية  متى اعرف اني  صرت جاهز لدخول السوق؟   السؤال الثالث: انا  دخلت بالحسابات الوهمية  وشفت نفسي  ربحي  كثير  وقليل  الخسارة  وصرت اكلم  نفسي  لو  هذا حقيقة  الناس بتترك  شغلهم ويدخلو الفوركس   يعني هل لو انا ربحت  بستلم  ربحي   السؤال الرابع:  لما اربح  هل  بيتحول الربح الى رصيدي مباشرة  وهل  هناك عمولات ادفعها  ومن نسبتها     وشكرا مقدما لمن يجيب  على اسئلتي

  الفرق الوحيد بين الحقيقي والديمو هو العامل النفسي والخوف من الخسارة , لذا ينصح الخبراء بالتالي  
- التدرب على طريقة للربح لمدة اقلها ستة شهور على حساب ديمو ( المدة تتناسب مع استيعاب الشخص ) 
- بعد ذلك تبحث عن شركة موثوقة ولا تفسح حساب باموال ضرورية لحياتك  
يعني الاموال التي يجب ان تتاجر بها تكون زائدة عن حاجتك , لان هذا السوق خطير جدا , والعامل النفسي مهم جدا هنا كأحد اساب النجاح  
والقاعدة الاولى بعد فتحك حساب هي الا تخسر اموالك , وبعدها الربح سيجد طريقه اليك لوحده  
والبنسبة الارباح , فهي تدخل حسابك مباشرة في شركة الوساطة ( هذا في الحسابات الاسلامية ) 
واذا اردت سحبها الى حسابك البنكي , ترسل رسالة طلب تحويل الى الشركة . 
اما بالنسبة للعمولات على السحب  فلا تقلق , فبعض الشركات التحويل مجاني , والبعض الآخر يأخد عمولات رمزية عند التحويل  
وفقك الله

----------


## سمير صيام

جزاك الله خير اخونا عبد الكريم على ردودك اثناء غيابى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير و جزاك الله عنا خيرا
> لى سؤال لو سمحت 
> فتحت حساب فى fxcm  ميتاتريدر عن طريق المتداول العربى و اقل نقطة فيه بدولار 
> المشكلة انه باقى فيه 45 دولار و لا استطيع المتاجرة به
> فهل من الممكن تحويله الى حساب ميكرو
> سمعت ان لا يوجد حساب ميكرو اسلامى مع fxcm علما بان حسابى الاصلى اسلامى فهل هذا صحيح؟ و ما العمل؟ بارك الله فيكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
للاسف لا انصحك باى حساب غير اسلامى لانك غير مضطر له لوجود شركات اخرى  توفره

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

اخي الفاضل
هل يوجد موقع يمكن تحميل اسعار العملات منه خلال فترات معيتة علي شكل جذاول اكسيل
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## forexy369

> الفرق الوحيد بين الحقيقي والديمو هو العامل النفسي والخوف من الخسارة , لذا ينصح الخبراء بالتالي  
> - التدرب على طريقة للربح لمدة اقلها ستة شهور على حساب ديمو ( المدة تتناسب مع استيعاب الشخص ) 
> - بعد ذلك تبحث عن شركة موثوقة ولا تفسح حساب باموال ضرورية لحياتك  
> يعني الاموال التي يجب ان تتاجر بها تكون زائدة عن حاجتك , لان هذا السوق خطير جدا , والعامل النفسي مهم جدا هنا كأحد اساب النجاح  
> والقاعدة الاولى بعد فتحك حساب هي الا تخسر اموالك , وبعدها الربح سيجد طريقه اليك لوحده  
> والبنسبة الارباح , فهي تدخل حسابك مباشرة في شركة الوساطة ( هذا في الحسابات الاسلامية ) 
> واذا اردت سحبها الى حسابك البنكي , ترسل رسالة طلب تحويل الى الشركة . 
> اما بالنسبة للعمولات على السحب  فلا تقلق , فبعض الشركات التحويل مجاني , والبعض الآخر يأخد عمولات رمزية عند التحويل  
> وفقك الله

    بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خير  بس  ما فهمت الفرق  بين الاسلامي وغير الاسلامي  انا بقلك  شي  هنا عندنا باليمن  احنا ما عندنا خبرة في الفوركس  بالخالص  وبعدين  قام بنك  في اليمن اسمة بنك اليمن الدولي  بعمل دورات  تدريبية لنا  انا حضرت هذة الدورة وتدربت    وبعدين  قالو لنا انهم اختارو شركة الوساطة الي  هم شايفينها مضمونة  مع  حقنا في الاختيار  سواء  عن طريقهم او نختار  شركة حسب  ما يعجبنا واذا اخترنا عن طريقهم سيتم ايداع المبالغ في البنك   بس  ماني  عارف  كيف الشركة الي  بيتعاملو معاها هل هي اسلامية او لا  ياريت توضحو الفرق بين الاسلامية  والي مش اسلامية  وهل  يتم  ارسال  المبلغ  الى شركة الوساطة  او  كيف؟؟  وعندي  سؤال ما هي انواع الحسابات الي اقدر ادخل  بها  وكم  المبلغ في كل حساب   وشكرا  وجزاكم الله خير مقدما

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خير  بس  ما فهمت الفرق  بين الاسلامي وغير الاسلامي  انا بقلك  شي  هنا عندنا باليمن  احنا ما عندنا خبرة في الفوركس  بالخالص  وبعدين  قام بنك  في اليمن اسمة بنك اليمن الدولي  بعمل دورات  تدريبية لنا  انا حضرت هذة الدورة وتدربت    وبعدين  قالو لنا انهم اختارو شركة الوساطة الي  هم شايفينها مضمونة  مع  حقنا في الاختيار  سواء  عن طريقهم او نختار  شركة حسب  ما يعجبنا واذا اخترنا عن طريقهم سيتم ايداع المبالغ في البنك   بس  ماني  عارف  كيف الشركة الي  بيتعاملو معاها هل هي اسلامية او لا  ياريت توضحو الفرق بين الاسلامية  والي مش اسلامية  وهل  يتم  ارسال  المبلغ  الى شركة الوساطة  او  كيف؟؟  وعندي  سؤال ما هي انواع الحسابات الي اقدر ادخل  بها  وكم  المبلغ في كل حساب   وشكرا  وجزاكم الله خير مقدما

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   بالنسبة لجزئية الحساب الاسلامي في الحسابات   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : ( يدا بيد , هاء بهاء ) يعني التقابض شرط اساسي لكي تكون المعاملة صحيحة شرعا .  وعندما تحول اموالك الى شركة الوساطة فانها تفتح حسابا باسمك عندها , وعندما تتداول في السوق , ومجرد انهائك لاي عملية فان الاموال التي ربحتها تدخل في حسابك مباشرة , هنا التقابض تم فعلا وبالتالي العملية صحيحة باذن الله .  بعض الشركات لا تدخل الارباح الى حسابك الا بعد يومين , فبالتالي أخلوا بشرط التقابض المطلوب شرعا .  طبعا هذا الشرط ليس كل شيء في الحسابات الاسلامية , لكن هناك شروط أخرى لضمان ان يكون الحساب اسلامي و لا أدري أأصحابك في اليمن يراعونها ام لا , الذي أعرفه ان المنتدى وكيل لشركات لديها حسابات اسلامية وموثوقة , واقل مبلغ تستطيع ان تفتح به حساب هو 250 $ .  وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزاك الله خير اخونا عبد الكريم على ردودك اثناء غيابى

 و أياك يا باشا  :Asvc:  
تلميذك  :Icon26:

----------


## forexy369

بارك الله فيك اخي  عبدالكريم  ورزقك  من  فضلة  ان شاء الله   بس اليوم ما بتركك  لان في راسي  اسئلة وبدي الاقي لها على حل  يعني لازم تستحملني :Big Grin:   ممكن  اخي تكتب لي رموز الازواج الرئيسية مقابل الدولار  مع كتابتها بالعربي  لاي  دولة العملة  اعرف  بس  رمز الياباني واليورو اما  البقية ما اعرفها    وعندي سؤال ثاني  لما افتح حساب 250  هل النقطة فية  يعني  تساوي نقطة او اقل؟  لاني  حسب  علمي حساب 500 دولار  نقطة  والحساب الكبير  النقة  بعشرة    ثالثا ياريت توضح  لي معاني المصطلحات الاتية  برنامج ميتا تريدر 4   الفريبمات  الموفنج  للفوليوم   حساب الديمو   وجزاك الله خير

----------


## average

استاذ سمير واحشتنا ياغالي, :Eh S(7):    عايز اسئل لو الواحد كسب في الفوركس وحول الفلوس علي حسابه في اي بنك في مصر  يدفع ضرائب :Angry Smile:   ولو يدفع هي النسبة كام  :016:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> 

  

> بارك الله فيك اخي  عبدالكريم  ورزقك  من  فضلة  ان شاء الله    بس اليوم ما بتركك  لان في راسي  اسئلة وبدي الاقي لها على حل  يعني لازم تستحملني   ممكن  اخي تكتب لي رموز الازواج الرئيسية مقابل الدولار  مع كتابتها بالعربي  لاي  دولة العملة   اعرف  بس  رمز الياباني واليورو اما  البقية ما اعرفها     وعندي سؤال ثاني  لما افتح حساب 250  هل النقطة فية  يعني  تساوي نقطة او اقل؟   لاني  حسب  علمي حساب 500 دولار  نقطة  والحساب الكبير  النقة  بعشرة     ثالثا ياريت توضح  لي معاني المصطلحات الاتية   برنامج ميتا تريدر 4    الفريبمات   الموفنج   للفوليوم    حساب الديمو    وجزاك الله خير

    واياك أخي الكريم .... نحن هنا في خدمتك  :Asvc:   بالنسبة لرموز العملات الرئيسية  
اليورو مقابل الدولار امريكي = EUR/USD   
 الباوند الانجليزي مقابل الدولار = GBP/USD 
الدولار الامريكي مقابل الفرنك السويسري = USD/CHF 
الدولار الامريكي مقابل الين الياباني = USD/JPY 
الدولار الامريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي = USD/CAD 
الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الامريكي = AUD/USD 
الدولار النيوزيلندي مقابل الدولار الامريكي = NZD/USD 
_____________  
بالنسبة للحسابات فلا دخل بقيمة الرصيد بقيمة النقطة , انت من تتحكم في صفقتك , فلو اشتريت مبلغا كبيرا كانت النقطة كبيرة , ولو اشتريت مبلغا صغيرا كانت النقطة صغيرة , انما خبراء ادارة رأس المال ينصحون ان تكون الصفقة تتناسب مع حجم رأس المالك , لكي لا تضر برأس مالك عندما تخسرها  - لا قدر الله -  
وبالنسبة لانواع الحسابات فهي 
- ميكرو : العقد فيه ب 1,000 والنقطة فيه بعشرة سنت . 
- ميني : العقد فيه 10,000 والنقطة فيه بدولار . 
استاندرد : العقد فيه 100,000 والنقطة فيه بعشرة دولار .  
-------------------- 
الميتاتريد : برنامج تداول او منصة التداول تستطيع من خلالها مشاهدة شارت أغلب العملات لحظيا , وتستطيع ان تبيع وتشتري اي عملة في هذه المنصة  
وهو أختراع روسي , وهناك العديد من شركات الوساطة من يعتمده كوسيلة ربط بينك وبين السوق , ومن مزاياه انه يقبل المؤشرات وبرامج التداول الآلية ( الاكسبيرتات ) مع سهولة أستخدامه والتعامل معه  
وهو مجاني وتستطيع تحميله من اي موقع شركة وساطة تعتمده كبرنامج تداول رسمي لها  
أخترت لك هذه شركة AL-TRADE  , وهذا رابط  للتحميل   AL Trade 4.00 - Forex Trading platform from AL Trade Inc. 
------------------------------- 
الفريمات : جمع فريم وهو الاطار الزمني للشمعة المكونة للشارت 
مثلا فريم ربع الساعة على الشارت : هذا يعني ان كل شمعة على الشارت مدتها الزمنية ربع ساعة . 
____________ 
الموفنج أفريج : مؤشر لقياس متوسط حركة السعر لعدد معين من الشموع  
يعني موفنج افريج 10 : متوسط سعر عشرة شموع لهذه العملة 
------------------------------- 
الفوليوم : كمية التداول على عملة ما , وفي الاسهم كمية التداول على سهم ما , وهي صادقة و مفيدة جدا في الاسهم والبورصات المحلية بعكس سوق العملات , ولانه لاتوجد مركزية في سوق العملات بالتالي تفقد كمية التداول مصداقيتها . 
________________________   
حساب الديمو : هو حساب وهمي وغير حقيقي , تعطيك اياه شركة التداول لكي تحاكي لك السوق الحقيقي , والاسعار التي فيه تشبه الى حد بعيد الاسعار التي في الحسابات الحقيقية , وتكون مدته الافتراضية شهر تقريبا تم ينتهي ويمكنك بعدها فتح حساب جديد وهكذا  
وعند تحميلك لرابط الميتاتريدر السابق , تنصبه على جهازك ثم تفتح المنصة , ومن قائمة ملف تختار فتح حساب وتملئ بيناتك الشخصية . 
 بعدها تجد في حسابك في المنصة رصيد وهمي تستطيع ان تشتري وتبيع العملات لمدة شهر كامل  
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hala2244

صبحكم الله بالخير والبركات .
عندي سؤال بارك الله فيكم .
أنا سمعت عن خطر المتاجره أثناء الأخبار أو قبلها أو بعدها بساعه تقريبا لأن السوق بيكون في حالة من التذبذب .. أريد أن أعرف متى يكون وقت الأخبار بالضبط بتوقيت السعودية أو توقيت جرنتش ؟؟ وكيف أستطيع أن أتابعها .
وكذلك قرأت أن السوق يغلق أيضا في فترة التحويل بين السوق الأسيوي والأوروبي وأنه في فتره التوقف هذه يجب أن لا أدخل في أي صفقه . أريد أن أعرف أيضا توقيت هذا التوقف حتى أتفاداه . وأي أنواع السوق أفضل للدخول في الصفقات هل هو الأسيوي أم ألأوروبي أم ألأمريكي .
أرجو الافاده .. وشكرا جزيلا .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> صبحكم الله بالخير والبركات .
> عندي سؤال بارك الله فيكم .
> أنا سمعت عن خطر المتاجره أثناء الأخبار أو قبلها أو بعدها بساعه تقريبا لأن السوق بيكون في حالة من التذبذب .. أريد أن أعرف متى يكون وقت الأخبار بالضبط بتوقيت السعودية أو توقيت جرنتش ؟؟ وكيف أستطيع أن أتابعها .
> وكذلك قرأت أن السوق يغلق أيضا في فترة التحويل بين السوق الأسيوي والأوروبي وأنه في فتره التوقف هذه يجب أن لا أدخل في أي صفقه . أريد أن أعرف أيضا توقيت هذا التوقف حتى أتفاداه . وأي أنواع السوق أفضل للدخول في الصفقات هل هو الأسيوي أم ألأوروبي أم ألأمريكي .
> أرجو الافاده .. وشكرا جزيلا .

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تستطيعين متابعة الاخبار بالدخول للموضوع المثبت في منتدى العملات العام  
في هذا الموضوع جدول أخبار الاسبوع كاملا وموضحا فيه الخبر ووقت صدوره وبعض البيانات الاخرى  
بالنسبة لاحسن وقت للدخول الصفقات فاغلب المتداوليين يفضلون الاوروبي ثم الامريكي وقلة من تفضل الاسيوي  
وبالنسبة لمواعيد اقفال وفتح البورصات , في المرفقات برنامج صغير يساعدك على معرفة ذلك  
بالتوفيق  :Asvc:

----------


## hala2244

بارك الله فيك أستاذ عبد الكريم .
 بس اذا تكرمت ممكن بس توضحلي بشكل موجز عن هذا البرنامج .
الأرقام التي فوي من 9 الى 24  ثم  من  1  الى 8  . ماذا تعني هذه الارقام ؟؟ 
ثم بخصوص المدن كل دوله لها لون لندن بالأخضر ونيويورك بالأحمر وسدني بالأزرق وطوكيو بالأصفر .. ماذا يعني هذا التلوين ؟؟ وأي منهم يشير للأسيوي وأي منهم يشير للأوروبي والأمريكي .
المعذره على كثرة أسئلتي .
جزاك الله خير

----------


## hala2244

معليش أستاذ عبد الكريم والله أنا أسفه فعلا ثقلت عليك .
بس للأسف أنا ذهبت لمنتدى الأخبار ولم أعرف أي منهم تقصد . هناك الكثير من المواضيع والشروحات ولم أعرف بالضبط أي وحده تقصد حضرتك .
أنا أريد أن أعرف أيضا الوقت الذي ستصدر فيه الأخبار بالضبط حتى أتجنب الدخول في أي صفقه في وقت الأخبار  
سامحني والله . ثقلت عليك بارك الله فيك .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بارك الله فيك أستاذ عبد الكريم .
>  بس اذا تكرمت ممكن بس توضحلي بشكل موجز عن هذا البرنامج .
> الأرقام التي فوي من 9 الى 24  ثم  من  1  الى 8  . ماذا تعني هذه الارقام ؟؟ 
> ثم بخصوص المدن كل دوله لها لون لندن بالأخضر ونيويورك بالأحمر وسدني بالأزرق وطوكيو بالأصفر .. ماذا يعني هذا التلوين ؟؟ وأي منهم يشير للأسيوي وأي منهم يشير للأوروبي والأمريكي .
> المعذره على كثرة أسئلتي .
> جزاك الله خير

 الارقام تشير الى الساعات , ويجب تعديل وقتك المحلي بالنسبة لتوقيت جرينتش , وكل مدينة مميزة عن الاخرى لكي تعرفي متى تبدأ ومتى تنتهي , وعندمت يصل المؤشر في الاعلى الى لون معين فهذا يعني ان وقتها قد بدأ . 
 وبقية الشرح في الصورة المرفقة . 
لو اي شرح اضافي انا جاهز - باذن الله -  
بالتوفيق  :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> معليش أستاذ عبد الكريم والله أنا أسفه فعلا ثقلت عليك .
> بس للأسف أنا ذهبت لمنتدى الأخبار ولم أعرف أي منهم تقصد . هناك الكثير من المواضيع والشروحات ولم أعرف بالضبط أي وحده تقصد حضرتك .
> أنا أريد أن أعرف أيضا الوقت الذي ستصدر فيه الأخبار بالضبط حتى أتجنب الدخول في أي صفقه في وقت الأخبار  
> سامحني والله . ثقلت عليك بارك الله فيك .

 يا أختي لا ثقلتي ولا حاجة ... بل انا الذي أعتذر إذ لم اوضح جيدا في المشاركة السابقة   :Asvc:  
بالنسبة لمكان صفحة الاخبار , فلا أقصد منتدى الاخبار والتحليلات , بل ادخلى على منتدى العملات العام على هذا الرابط   مــنــتــدى الــعـــمـــلات العــــالـمـيــة Forex - منتديات المتداول العربي 
وبعدها انظرى الى المواضيع المثبتة في الاعلى , ستجدى موضوع اسمه مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية  
وعلى فكرة هذا الموضوع متجدد كل اسبوع , ولهذا السبب لم اعطك الرابط لانه سيستبدل بآخر جديد في الاسبوع القادم  
و انظرى للصورة لمزيد من الشرح  
ولو في اي سؤال على جدول الاخبار ... رجاء لا تترددي في طرحي  
جزاك الله خيرا   :Good:

----------


## hala2244

ألف شكر يا أستاذي جزاك الله خير
كله واضح .. تمام .
شكرا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
سؤالى نابع من تجربتك الشخصيه فى تعلم الفوركس فانا لا اجد صبرا فى قراءه المواضيع التى تشرح الفوركس وعندى احساس انه  المواد التعليميه غير كافيه للتعلم غما رايك فى هل من الممكن تعلم الفوركس والتحليل الفنى والخروج بارباح تكفينى للتعايش عن طريق الانترنت ولا الامر محتاج صبر وانه يمكن تعلم التحليل الفنى عن طريق النت كل ما اريد هو رايك الشخصى النابع من تجربتك الى ان وصلت للذى اردته
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## hala2244

عندي سؤال بخصوص الترند .
أنا أعرف تماما أن الترند هو صديق المتاجر . ويجب على المتاجر الناجح أن لا يخالف الترند بحال من الأحوال .
ومن هنا بدأت حيرتي .. أي ترند بالظبط سأتبع فكل فريم يعطيني ترند مختلف تماما عن الأخر . وبما أنني أرغب في المتاجره المتوسطة المدى يعني لا متاجرة طويله تمتد الى أسابيع وشهور ولا متاجره قصيره لا تتعدى الساعه . لذلك اخترت خير الأمور أوسطها واتبعت فريم الساعه . طيب فريم الساعه يعطيني ترند هابط وعندما أرجع لفريم الأربع ساعات كي أخذ نظره أوسع للموضوع أرى الترند صاعد .. اذا !! أي ترند أتبع ؟؟؟ 
وعندي كمان سؤال بارك الله فيكم .
كيف نعرف أن االشمعه خلاص أغلقت تماما ؟؟ 
شكرا جزيلا .

----------


## a77med

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده وكان نفسى ادخل واتعلم المجال ده فا مافيش واحد ابن حلال يقدر يساعدنى 
فى تعلم هذا المجال وجزاه الله كل خيرا*

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
> سؤالى نابع من تجربتك الشخصيه فى تعلم الفوركس فانا لا اجد صبرا فى قراءه المواضيع التى تشرح الفوركس وعندى احساس انه  المواد التعليميه غير كافيه للتعلم غما رايك فى هل من الممكن تعلم الفوركس والتحليل الفنى والخروج بارباح تكفينى للتعايش عن طريق الانترنت ولا الامر محتاج صبر وانه يمكن تعلم التحليل الفنى عن طريق النت كل ما اريد هو رايك الشخصى النابع من تجربتك الى ان وصلت للذى اردته
> شكرا جزيلا

 و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اغلب الاخوة هنا يا اخي تعلموا عن طريق الانترنت .... وكل شخص يختلف عن غيره في درجة الاستيعاب والفهم .... انما الامر المجمع عليه هنا انه لا بد من الصبر ... ومما يساعد على الصبر هو التعليم الجماعي ... لذا انصحك بالالتحاق باكاديمية المتداول العربي المجانية على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63336.html 
بالتوفيق   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندي سؤال بخصوص الترند .
> أنا أعرف تماما أن الترند هو صديق المتاجر . ويجب على المتاجر الناجح أن لا يخالف الترند بحال من الأحوال .
> ومن هنا بدأت حيرتي .. أي ترند بالظبط سأتبع فكل فريم يعطيني ترند مختلف تماما عن الأخر . وبما أنني أرغب في المتاجره المتوسطة المدى يعني لا متاجرة طويله تمتد الى أسابيع وشهور ولا متاجره قصيره لا تتعدى الساعه . لذلك اخترت خير الأمور أوسطها واتبعت فريم الساعه . طيب فريم الساعه يعطيني ترند هابط وعندما أرجع لفريم الأربع ساعات كي أخذ نظره أوسع للموضوع أرى الترند صاعد .. اذا !! أي ترند أتبع ؟؟؟ 
> وعندي كمان سؤال بارك الله فيكم .
> كيف نعرف أن االشمعه خلاص أغلقت تماما ؟؟ 
> شكرا جزيلا .

 القاعدة تقول : فريم المتاجرة ضرب 4 = فريم الترند  
اذا كنت تشتغلي على فريم الساعة فان الترند يكون على الاربع ساعات  
اذا كان الترند غير واضح على الاربع ساعات انظري لفريم اليومي وركزي على آخر 10- 20 شمعة على فريم اليومي  
وببساطة اذا كان الترند صاعد على الاربع ساعات فيعني الشراء هو الاحسن ... فندهب الى فريم الساعة ونستغل اي هبوط تصحيحي ونشتري عندها ... لكي ندخل مباشرة في الصعود على الاربع ساعات  
وتعرفي ان الشمعة انتهت خلاص بانتهاء وقتها وافتتاح شمعة جديدة  
فشمعة الساعة تغلق كل رأس ساعة , وشمعة الربع ساعة تغلق كل ربع ساعة , وتفتتح شمعة جديدة مباشرة  
وفقك الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> *شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده وكان نفسى ادخل واتعلم المجال ده فا مافيش واحد ابن حلال يقدر يساعدنى 
> فى تعلم هذا المجال وجزاه الله كل خيرا*

 تفضل أخي بالالتحاق باكاديمية المتداول العربي المجانية على هذا الرابط     بشرى من ( أكاديمية المتداول العربى) ،بدأ التسجيل فى دورة (المستوى الاساسي )   او اطلع على ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية على هذا الرابط     أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات   
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله   :Eh S(7):

----------


## forexy369

جزاك الله خير اخي عبدالكريم   بس  مافهمت البرنامج تبع الوقت الي جبتة   الوقت الي  في  هذة الصورة  باي توقيت؟؟  يعني مكتوب  فيها  عند الساعة 2  تفتح طوكيو  بتوقيت  اي دولة يعني؟  انا بدي توقيت السعودية لو ممكن  وعندي استفسار اخر  انت قلت ندخل على مفكرة المتداول العربي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63631.html  بس  دخلتها  ما فهمت الجدول الي  فيها    ولا  عرفت  كيف استفيد منة  ياريت لو  في  حد  يشرحة لنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير واحشتنا ياغالي,   عايز اسئل لو الواحد كسب في الفوركس وحول الفلوس علي حسابه في اي بنك في مصر  يدفع ضرائب  ولو يدفع هي النسبة كام

 الله يخليك يارب
لا تقلق ان شاء الله مافيش ضرائب عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير اخي عبدالكريم   بس  مافهمت البرنامج تبع الوقت الي جبتة   الوقت الي  في  هذة الصورة  باي توقيت؟؟  يعني مكتوب  فيها  عند الساعة 2  تفتح طوكيو  بتوقيت  اي دولة يعني؟  انا بدي توقيت السعودية لو ممكن  وعندي استفسار اخر  انت قلت ندخل على مفكرة المتداول العربي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63631.html  بس  دخلتها  ما فهمت الجدول الي  فيها    ولا  عرفت  كيف استفيد منة  ياريت لو  في  حد  يشرحة لنا

 التوقيت حسب الصورة على توقيت مصر والاردن وبما انك فى السعودية عليك بالتعديل ليكون +3 بدلا من +2 
بالنسبة لجدول الاخبار ففيه جدول بمواعيد البيانات الاقتصادية خلال هذا الاسبوع واى عملة يخص ودرجة اهمية الخبر فعليك وقت الاخبار القوية ان تبتعد عن المتاجرة

----------


## forexy369

وعندي استفسار ثاني   
كيف  ارسم  خطوط الدعم والمقاومة على الشارت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## forexy369

> التوقيت حسب الصورة على توقيت مصر والاردن وبما انك فى السعودية عليك بالتعديل ليكون +3 بدلا من +2 
> بالنسبة لجدول الاخبار ففيه جدول بمواعيد البيانات الاقتصادية خلال هذا الاسبوع واى عملة يخص ودرجة اهمية الخبر فعليك وقت الاخبار القوية ان تبتعد عن المتاجرة

   طيب  اخوي  مافهمتك  عن جدول الاخبار؟  ماني  فاهم الجدول  كيف اسفتيد منة  وين اشوف الاخبار  ياريت توضحي  لي وجزاك ربي  خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> وعندي استفسار ثاني   
> كيف  ارسم  خطوط الدعم والمقاومة على الشارت 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 الرسم بيكون بخطوط الترند بين القمم او القيعان وذلك من قائمة INSERT  وثم تختار LINES  ومنها تختار TRENDLINE

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب  اخوي  مافهمتك  عن جدول الاخبار؟  ماني  فاهم الجدول  كيف اسفتيد منة  وين اشوف الاخبار  ياريت توضحي  لي وجزاك ربي  خير

 اخى الكريم
عشان تعرف تتعامل معاه لازم تفهم هو مما يتكون
1. اسعار الفائدة الحالية
2. مواعيد الاخبار الاسبوعية 
3. قوة الخبر
4. النتيجة السابقة للخبر والمتوفعة له 
لازم تتعرف على اللى فات ده عشان تعرف الخبر القادم هل فى صالح العملة ام ضدها
لانه لو جاء ايجابى هيكون لصالح العملة وان جاء سلبى هيكون ضد العملة 
طبعا مدى قوة الخبر تتفاوت لذلك يوجد اشارت الوان لقوة الخبر اضعفها الابيض واقواها الاحمر الغامق

----------


## forexy369

طيب اخي  وين اشوف الخبر؟؟ 
انا بعرف  هذة الاشياء  بس  وين اشوف الخبر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اخي  وين اشوف الخبر؟؟ 
> انا بعرف  هذة الاشياء  بس  وين اشوف الخبر؟

 الخبر بينزل نتيجته فى العام وقت الصدور حسب الجدول 
يعنى مصلا الخبر اليوم الاتنين الساعة 12 ظهرا على اليورو فستجد الساعة 12 نزل الاخبار الاوروبية وبها الخبر الموجود

----------


## hala2244

أنا نفسي أعرف ما هي أسلم طريقة لادراة حساب صغير . يعني لا يتجاوز 2000 دولار . كيف يستطيع الشخص أن يدير حساب صغير كهذا ويتجنب المخاطر فيه قدر الامكان . 
أنا دايما بسمع كلمة عدم المتاجره ب  10% مثلا أو 2% من رأس المال . لكني مش فاهمه ما هي النسبة المئوية المناسبة لرأس مال صغير مثل ال 2000 دولار . وكيف أحسب هذه النسبة المئويه .
يعني فرضا لو قلتولي 2000 ورلار لازم ما تضحيش بأكتر من 3% من رأس المال ... طيب ال 3% دول كيف أحسبهم ؟؟؟ وكيف أقرر وقف الخسارة المناسب لهم ؟؟  وكيف أدخل بيهم مع تقليل نسبة المخاطره بأكبر قدر ممكن .

----------


## forexy369

> الخبر بينزل نتيجته فى العام وقت الصدور حسب الجدول 
> يعنى مصلا الخبر اليوم الاتنين الساعة 12 ظهرا على اليورو فستجد الساعة 12 نزل الاخبار الاوروبية وبها الخبر الموجود

 
بارك الله فيك اخي على التوضيح الحين فهمت 
بس  ممكن اعرف  وين  بالظبط  بينزل الخبر؟ 
هل  في نفس موضوع *مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية ( الأسبوع من 02 فبراير 2009 حتى 06 فبراير 2009)*   *ام  هو بينزل  موضوع مستقل *   *ولو  بينزل موضوع  مستقل  في اي  قسم بينزل*  *استحملني اخي  انا مبتدأ*  *تحياتي*

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أنا نفسي أعرف ما هي أسلم طريقة لادراة حساب صغير . يعني لا يتجاوز 2000 دولار . كيف يستطيع الشخص أن يدير حساب صغير كهذا ويتجنب المخاطر فيه قدر الامكان . 
> أنا دايما بسمع كلمة عدم المتاجره ب  10% مثلا أو 2% من رأس المال . لكني مش فاهمه ما هي النسبة المئوية المناسبة لرأس مال صغير مثل ال 2000 دولار . وكيف أحسب هذه النسبة المئويه .
> يعني فرضا لو قلتولي 2000 ورلار لازم ما تضحيش بأكتر من 3% من رأس المال ... طيب ال 3% دول كيف أحسبهم ؟؟؟ وكيف أقرر وقف الخسارة المناسب لهم ؟؟  وكيف أدخل بيهم مع تقليل نسبة المخاطره بأكبر قدر ممكن .

 أختي هالة  
لا يزال الوقت مبكرا على الحساب الحقيقي , خليكي على الديمو الى ان تتعلمي جيدا .  
بالنسبة للمتاجرة برأس المال بنسبة كذا فهذه تسمى ادارة رأس المال , وتحسب النسبة بكمية المارجن المستخدم من راس المال برافعة 1:100 
يعني لو حسابك 2000 دولار ونريد ان ندخل بنسبة 10% فتكون الحسبة  
2,000 ضرب 10 = 20,000 يعني عقدين ميني  
لو اردت الدخول بنسبة 5% فتكون الحسبة  
2,000 ضرب 5 = 10,000 يعني عقد واحد ميني  
وكلما كان دخولك أقل بنسبة رأس المال كلما كانت المخاطرة أقل 
وفقك الله   :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بارك الله فيك اخي على التوضيح الحين فهمت 
> بس  ممكن اعرف  وين  بالظبط  بينزل الخبر؟ 
> هل  في نفس موضوع *مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية ( الأسبوع من 02 فبراير 2009 حتى 06 فبراير 2009)*   *ام  هو بينزل  موضوع مستقل *   *ولو  بينزل موضوع  مستقل  في اي  قسم بينزل*  *استحملني اخي  انا مبتدأ*  *تحياتي*

 الاخبار الجديدة تنزل في موضوع مستقل جديد في منتدى العملات العام  
وهذا رابط المنتدى   مــنــتــدى الــعـــمـــلات العــــالـمـيــة Forex 
ترقب موضوع جديد بعد موعد كل خبر بلحظات معدودة  
وفقك الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا نفسي أعرف ما هي أسلم طريقة لادراة حساب صغير . يعني لا يتجاوز 2000 دولار . كيف يستطيع الشخص أن يدير حساب صغير كهذا ويتجنب المخاطر فيه قدر الامكان . 
> أنا دايما بسمع كلمة عدم المتاجره ب  10% مثلا أو 2% من رأس المال . لكني مش فاهمه ما هي النسبة المئوية المناسبة لرأس مال صغير مثل ال 2000 دولار . وكيف أحسب هذه النسبة المئويه .
> يعني فرضا لو قلتولي 2000 ورلار لازم ما تضحيش بأكتر من 3% من رأس المال ... طيب ال 3% دول كيف أحسبهم ؟؟؟ وكيف أقرر وقف الخسارة المناسب لهم ؟؟  وكيف أدخل بيهم مع تقليل نسبة المخاطره بأكبر قدر ممكن .

  

> أختي هالة  
> لا يزال الوقت مبكرا على الحساب الحقيقي , خليكي على الديمو الى ان تتعلمي جيدا .  
> بالنسبة للمتاجرة برأس المال بنسبة كذا فهذه تسمى ادارة رأس المال , وتحسب النسبة بكمية المارجن المستخدم من راس المال برافعة 1:100 
> يعني لو حسابك 2000 دولار ونريد ان ندخل بنسبة 10% فتكون الحسبة  
> 2,000 ضرب 10 = 20,000 يعني عقدين ميني  
> لو اردت الدخول بنسبة 5% فتكون الحسبة  
> 2,000 ضرب 5 = 10,000 يعني عقد واحد ميني  
> وكلما كان دخولك أقل بنسبة رأس المال كلما كانت المخاطرة أقل 
> وفقك الله

 اضافة بسيطة 
هناك ادارة مخاطرة وهى تخص الاستوب وهى المفترض لاتزيد عن 2-3%
وادارة مالية خاصة بالمارجن وهى لا تزيد عن 10% 
فلو حسابك 2000 دولار
يبقى عليك امرين
الاول الا يكون صفقات مفتوحة يزيد المارجن لها عن 2000 * 10% = 200 دولار
الثانى اى صفقة مفتوحة لايزيد استوبها عن 1-3% من الحساب 2000 * 1% = 20 الى 60 دولار وكلما قل الاستوب كلما يكون افضل

----------


## hala2244

هههههههه
لا يا أستاذي الفاضل عبد الكريم .. أنا أجبن بكثير من أن أفتح حساب حقيقي الأن . 
لقد سبق وفتحت حساب حقيقي وخسرته كله وأنا لست مضطره لاعادة التجربه من جديد حتى أتمكن من الموضوع 
والحساب لا يزال مفتوح لحد الأن لكنه فارغ . ولن أعاود تمويله حتى أشعر أني تمكنت من الموضوع بفضل الله عز وجل وبفضل جهودكم العظيمه معانا أنت والأستاذ سمير الله يبارك فيكم يارب .

----------


## Amir_vet

طب يأستاذه هاله.... 
بما اني ( علي وش ) فتح حساب جديد لأول مرة قريب جدا  :Asvc:  
ممكن اعرف خسرتي ازاي حسابك الحقيقي الاول ؟ :016:  
علما باني بقالي حوالي 7 اشهر في اطلاع مستمر علي الفوركس والتحليل الفني  
ياريت تقوليلي عشان ماتعرضش لنفس التجربه القاسيه بتاعتك :Doh:

----------


## hala2244

> طب يأستاذه هاله.... 
> بما اني ( علي وش ) فتح حساب جديد لأول مرة قريب جدا  
> ممكن اعرف خسرتي ازاي حسابك الحقيقي الاول ؟ 
> علما باني بقالي حوالي 7 اشهر في اطلاع مستمر علي الفوركس والتحليل الفني  
> ياريت تقوليلي عشان ماتعرضش لنفس التجربه القاسيه بتاعتك

 والله يا أخي العزيز . يمكن الكل حيعارضني الأن لمن يقرأ كلامي هذا . لكن للأسف هوا دا الواقع الي أنا عشته عمر بحاله . الحياه دي حظوظ . لو عندك حظ فاعرف انه كله تمام بالفوركس وغير الفوركس . واذا ما فيش حظ ..... فعلى الدنيا السلام . 
كنت أسمع أمي زمان دايما تقول ( أعطيني حظ .. وارميني في البحر )  ههههه  تخيل !!! 
أنا للأسف بأعتبر خسارتي في الفوركس . سوء حظ . ومش هوه ده طبعا السبب الوحيد . لا طبعا أنا بعترف بأخطائي ولا أجعل من الحظ شماعه أعلق عليها أخطائي . لكني أقول أن الحظ هو أحد العوامل التي كسرتني . 
النقطه الثانيه أني دخلت غرفه من الغرف الي بيعملوا فيها توصيات . وتركتهم يتخبطوا فيا . واحد يقلي افتحي والتاني يقلي أقفلي والي يقلي اشتري والي يقلي بيعي .... وأنا أنفذ التوصيه وأخسر في الوقت الي في ناس معانا في نفس الغرفه وأقل مني في الخيره . وأراهم بيكسبوا قدام عيني .... ما تسألنيش كيف !!!! لأني أنا نفسي والله مش عارفه . :No3: 
لكن بصراحه أنا لن أجعل من هذه التجربه نهاية المطاف . بل على العكس راح أواصل حتى أصل باذن الله الى النجاح .
وبصراحه . الواحد صعب جدا انه يمشي في الطريق لوحده . لازم يكون حد معاه يعلمه ويساعده . ويوجهه ... وأنا بصراحه لم أجد أحد يعلمني ويساعدني أكثر من الأستاذ سمير والأستاذ عبد الكريم هنا في هذا المنتدى . 
وفي نقطه تانيه راح أذكرها لأهميتها على الأقل بالنسبة لي .
الفوركس كله أرقام وحسابات ونسب مئويه ونقاط طالعه ونقاط نازله .. ومحتاج لأحد يكون شاطر في الحساب .. وعنده نسبة التركيز عاااااااااااليه .. وأنا للأسف تركيزي صعب شويه . بتعب وبيجيني صداع من الحاجات الي محتاجه لتركيز كتير وبحس بارهاق بيفقدني التركيز . يمكن يكون ده أحد الأسباب ... والله مش عارفه  :Doh: 
الله المستعان .. الموضوع مش بالسهوله الي احنا متخيلينها .. لكن مع الصبر والدعاء . باذن الله الأمور راح تمشي .
ربنا يوفقك وانشاء الله تكون من أصحاب الحظ السعيد . وتتوفق في الفوركس وغيره . يارب

----------


## زهير عبد الحميد

انا اتاجر بالديمو لشركه fxcm اريد ان اعمل الهيدج ولكنى لااستطيع لعدم وجود الزوج المتعاكس فى الجدول افيدونا افادكم الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا اتاجر بالديمو لشركه fxcm اريد ان اعمل الهيدج ولكنى لااستطيع لعدم وجود الزوج المتعاكس فى الجدول افيدونا افادكم الله

 اهلا بك اخى زهير
واهلا بك فى المتداول العربى
بالنسبة للهيدج هل تقصد مثل لو دخلت بيع يورو لا تدخل شراء له او لا تقبل الشركة ذلك
فحسب علمى ان الهيدج مسموح فى افكسم منذ مدة
اما اذا تقصد زوج اخر متعاكس معه فمثلا اليورو الزوزج المتعاكس معه هو الفرنك بنسبة كبيرة

----------


## forexy369

مشكورين اخواني على كل ما تقدموة  
بس  ممكن حد يفسر لي  هذة الاخبار ايش  يعني  ارتفاع المعدل  عن السابق  وايش  يعني انخفاضة  

> مؤشر ADP للتغير فى الوظائف المتاحة فى القطاع غير الزراعى (يناير)  السابق -693 الف  المتوقع -528 الف  الحالى  -522 الف

    

> مؤشر ISM غير التصنيعى (يناير)  السابق 40.1  المتوقع 39.1  الحالى  42.9

   

> مؤشر تشالنجر لخفض الوظائف (يناير)  السابق 274.5%  المتوقع ---------  الحالى  222.4%

----------


## زهير عبد الحميد

السلام عليكم معنى الهيدج كما تعلمت من الدراسه النضريه هو انك تشترى يورو دولار مثلا وفى نفس الوقت تشترى دولار يورو وهو مالم استطع تطبيقه هل من الممكن افادتنا بكيفيه عمل ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكورين اخواني على كل ما تقدموة  
> بس  ممكن حد يفسر لي  هذة الاخبار ايش  يعني  ارتفاع المعدل  عن السابق  وايش  يعني انخفاضة

 ارتفاع المعدل عن السابق = اخبار ايجابية للعملة 
انخفاضه = اخبار سلبية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم معنى الهيدج كما تعلمت من الدراسه النضريه هو انك تشترى يورو دولار مثلا وفى نفس الوقت تشترى دولار يورو وهو مالم استطع تطبيقه هل من الممكن افادتنا بكيفيه عمل ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كلامك مضبوط لكن هنا فى العملات موجود العملة باسم يورو دولار فقط 
ولذلك الهيدج يكون كالتالى
شراء يورو دولار
بيع يورو دولار  :Wink Smile:

----------


## forexy369

> ارتفاع المعدل عن السابق = اخبار ايجابية للعملة 
> انخفاضه = اخبار سلبية

  
يعني  جميع المعدلات  تسري عليها  هذة القاعدة؟ 
وكمانت عندي استفسار ثاني  ولو اني  عارف  اني مثقل عليك  وشكلك  بتترك المنتدى بسببي :Big Grin:    
  رحت لمنتدى العملات وشفت  اوقات الاخبار وما حصلت  ولا خبر  في  وقتة 
مثلا  الساعة 18  بتوقيت السعودية  بينزل خبر  عن مؤشر ISM  غير التصنيعي 
دورت علية  وما حصلتة

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني  جميع المعدلات  تسري عليها  هذة القاعدة؟ 
> وكمانت عندي استفسار ثاني  ولو اني  عارف  اني مثقل عليك  وشكلك  بتترك المنتدى بسببي   
>   رحت لمنتدى العملات وشفت  اوقات الاخبار وما حصلت  ولا خبر  في  وقتة 
> مثلا  الساعة 18  بتوقيت السعودية  بينزل خبر  عن مؤشر ISM  غير التصنيعي 
> دورت علية  وما حصلتة

 نعم اغلب الاخبار ارتفاع المعدل يكون لصالح العملة ماعدا عدد من الاخبار مثل البطالة فارتفاعها ضد العملة
بالنسبة للخبر ستجد فى العام نتائج البيانات الامريكية ليوم 4\2\2009

----------


## forexy369

> نعم اغلب الاخبار ارتفاع المعدل يكون لصالح العملة ماعدا عدد من الاخبار مثل البطالة فارتفاعها ضد العملة
> بالنسبة للخبر ستجد فى العام نتائج البيانات الامريكية ليوم 4\2\2009

   بارك الله فيك اخي  بالنسبة  لموضوع   نتائج البيانات الامريكية ليوم 4\2\2009  لما شفت تاريخ الموضوع حصلتة الساعة 03:30  بينما  في مفكرة المتداول العربي  الخبر  بيكون الساعة 6

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخي  بالنسبة  لموضوع   نتائج البيانات الامريكية ليوم 4\2\2009  لما شفت تاريخ الموضوع حصلتة الساعة 03:30  بينما  في مفكرة المتداول العربي  الخبر  بيكون الساعة 6

 يا باشا ادخل الموضوع وشوف الاخبار ومواعيد نزولها فيه

----------


## زهير عبد الحميد

كلامك صحيح ياطويل العمر بس من تطبق كما ذكرت انت فان العقد الثانى يمحى الاول ارجو تجربه ماتفضلت به وشوف النتيجه وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> كلامك صحيح ياطويل العمر بس من تطبق كما ذكرت انت فان العقد الثانى يمحى الاول ارجو تجربه ماتفضلت به وشوف النتيجه وشكرا

 لو حصل كده يكون الشركة لاتوفر الهيدج او توفره بالطلب

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
بالنسبه لفتوى تحريم العقود الاجله وجدت بورصه دبى للذهب والسلع تطلق هذه الخدمه حتى  بالاضافه للعقود الاجله للعملات ويوجد الكثير من الفرص فما اريده لو كان هناك 9 فتاوى بتحريم العقود الاجله فانا اريد فتوى واحده فقط تحلله لانك كما تعلم الفتاوى فى اى شىء كثيره لذا يجب ان استفتى قلبى بفتوى واحده فقط او اكثر طبعا من احد العلماء او الشيوخ
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم 
انا علي وشك فتح حساب جديد يأستاذ سمير.... :Emoticon1:  
سألت الأستاذه هالة قالت ان الموضوع معقد ومحتاج ( حسابات صعبه وتركيز شديد ) وكده يعني.... 
انا بصراحه مش شايف الموضوع كده خالص....انا شايف الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتير.... 
كل اللي يهمني من الحسابات هو اني التزم بالستوب لوز اللي مايتجاوزش 10% ودي مسأله سهله... :013:  
اكيد هي شايفه حاجه انا مش واخد بالي منها 
هو في حسابات تانيه معقده وانا معرفش ؟ :016:  
حاجه تانيه معلش.....انا اخترت شركة FXCM   وهافتح فيها حساب ب 350 دولار في اي تحفظ عليها ؟ 
آخر حاجه " ومعلش برضه "  في اي مشاكل ممكن تحصل اثناء تحويل الفلوس او فتح الحساب 
يعني ممكن الدولارات تضيع بطريقه او بأخري....ولا الموضوع سهل وبسيط؟ 
مانت عارف يا أستاذ سمير اننا " عرقانين " بالفلوس دي :Shades:  
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
> بالنسبه لفتوى تحريم العقود الاجله وجدت بورصه دبى للذهب والسلع تطلق هذه الخدمه حتى  بالاضافه للعقود الاجله للعملات ويوجد الكثير من الفرص فما اريده لو كان هناك 9 فتاوى بتحريم العقود الاجله فانا اريد فتوى واحده فقط تحلله لانك كما تعلم الفتاوى فى اى شىء كثيره لذا يجب ان استفتى قلبى بفتوى واحده فقط او اكثر طبعا من احد العلماء او الشيوخ
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للفتاوى فالله اعلم لا استطيع ان افتيك فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> انا علي وشك فتح حساب جديد يأستاذ سمير.... 
> سألت الأستاذه هالة قالت ان الموضوع معقد ومحتاج ( حسابات صعبه وتركيز شديد ) وكده يعني.... 
> انا بصراحه مش شايف الموضوع كده خالص....انا شايف الموضوع ابسط من كده بكتير.... 
> كل اللي يهمني من الحسابات هو اني التزم بالستوب لوز اللي مايتجاوزش 10% ودي مسأله سهله... 
> اكيد هي شايفه حاجه انا مش واخد بالي منها 
> هو في حسابات تانيه معقده وانا معرفش ؟ 
> حاجه تانيه معلش.....انا اخترت شركة FXCM   وهافتح فيها حساب ب 350 دولار في اي تحفظ عليها ؟ 
> آخر حاجه " ومعلش برضه "  في اي مشاكل ممكن تحصل اثناء تحويل الفلوس او فتح الحساب 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموضوع بالنسبة لها محتاج تركيز وهى لا تعتبره بهذه السهولة فليس شرط ما تقتنع هى به يكون نفس اقتناعك
المهم فى الموضوع ان تكون لك طريقة متاجرة ثابتة تربح بها ووقتها هى سهل جدا الموضوع ولو لم تربح منها سيكون مازال صعب وهو المقصود به المشوار التعليمى لك فى الفوركس
بالنسبة للاستوب فهو 1% وليس 10%
بالنسبة لفتح الحساب فمبلغ 350 دولار يفضل ان يكون ميكرو وهذا متوفر فى افكسول وليس افكسم

----------


## osama nasr

كيف يمكن عمل  update  للاكسبيرتات الخاصة بالاستاذ محمود عامر وهل يمكن ان نستاذنه فى ذلك                            ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يمكن عمل  update  للاكسبيرتات الخاصة بالاستاذ محمود عامر وهل يمكن ان نستاذنه فى ذلك                            ولكم جزيل الشكر

 مادام الاكسبيرت يخص اخونا محمود عامر فيمكنك التواصل معه بخصوصه

----------


## Amir_vet

شكرا علي الرد ياأستاذ سمير..... 
وقريب جدا هاقولك علي الاستراتيجيه البسيطه بتاعتي عشان آخد رايك فيها

----------


## Amir_vet

استاذي العزيز / سمير صيام 
حضرتك قلت ان الاستوب لوز 2-3 % مش اكتر.... 
بس انا قريت اكتر من مرة ان المفروض الواحد مايخاطرش باكتر من ( 10% ) من الحساب 
فهل في تعارض بين كلام حضرتك والكلام اللي انا قريته ؟ :016:  
وشكرا  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز / سمير صيام 
> حضرتك قلت ان الاستوب لوز 2-3 % مش اكتر.... 
> بس انا قريت اكتر من مرة ان المفروض الواحد مايخاطرش باكتر من ( 10% ) من الحساب 
> فهل في تعارض بين كلام حضرتك والكلام اللي انا قريته ؟ 
> وشكرا

 هناك مفهومين الاول هو ادارة الهامس او المارجن او الادارة المالية للصفقات وهى لا تتعدى ال 10% وهى مقصود بيها ان المارجن المحجوز لصفقاتك لايزد عن 10% من راس مالك
اما ادارة المخاطر فهى الاستوب الذى ستخاطر به وهى المقصود بيها 1-3% 
فلو كان الاستوب 10% فمعناه انه املمك 10 صفقات للخروج من السوق وخسارة مالك كله
اما 2% مثلا امامك 50 صفقة للخروج من السوق وخسارة مالك

----------


## howari

السلام عليكم يا اخواني في هذا المنتدي الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم 
سؤالي هو من اين تربح من الفوركس هل تربح من خسارة متداول اخر والعملية مجرد انتقال مال من متداول لاخر والبنك الدولي يحدد السعر الذي يكون فيه 90 % من المتداولين خسرانين كي يستفيد هو ؟ ما هو تعليقكم على هذا السؤال

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا اخواني في هذا المنتدي الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم 
> سؤالي هو من اين تربح من الفوركس هل تربح من خسارة متداول اخر والعملية مجرد انتقال مال من متداول لاخر والبنك الدولي يحدد السعر الذي يكون فيه 90 % من المتداولين خسرانين كي يستفيد هو ؟ ما هو تعليقكم على هذا السؤال

 ارجع الى هذا الموضوع فيه شرح  لهذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40984.html

----------


## توفيق12

من فضلكم اريد رابط لتحميل برنامج الميتارتردير ل fxdd

----------


## سمير صيام

> من فضلكم اريد رابط لتحميل برنامج الميتارتردير ل fxdd

 اتفضل

----------


## hala2244

معليش يا أخواني .. أنا مازال عندي لبس في موضوع متابعة الأخبار .
أنا عارفه اني أثقلت عليكم ... لكني بصراحه مش فاهمه .
الأستاذ عبد الكريم الله يبارك فيه أعطاني الرابط تبع الجدول الاقتصادي الذي ينزل هنا في المنتدى . وأنا فهما الجدول .. وفهمت انه يعطين مدى قوة الخبر أو ضعفه ... وهذه مفهومه .
لكني الى الأن لم أعرف من اين أقرأ الخبر نفسه .
يعني على سبيل المثال .. أنا شفت في الجدول انه اليوم الفلاني الساعه الفلانيه في خبر عالي الأهميه .  طيب الخبر نفسه حقراه منين ؟؟؟؟؟
أرجو الاجابه بشكل واضح لأنش شايفه السؤال ده اتكرر كتير ولغاية الأن أنا لم أجد له جواب ؟؟
شكرا جزيلا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> معليش يا أخواني .. أنا مازال عندي لبس في موضوع متابعة الأخبار .
> أنا عارفه اني أثقلت عليكم ... لكني بصراحه مش فاهمه .
> الأستاذ عبد الكريم الله يبارك فيه أعطاني الرابط تبع الجدول الاقتصادي الذي ينزل هنا في المنتدى . وأنا فهما الجدول .. وفهمت انه يعطين مدى قوة الخبر أو ضعفه ... وهذه مفهومه .
> لكني الى الأن لم أعرف من اين أقرأ الخبر نفسه .
> يعني على سبيل المثال .. أنا شفت في الجدول انه اليوم الفلاني الساعه الفلانيه في خبر عالي الأهميه .  طيب الخبر نفسه حقراه منين ؟؟؟؟؟
> أرجو الاجابه بشكل واضح لأنش شايفه السؤال ده اتكرر كتير ولغاية الأن أنا لم أجد له جواب ؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا .

 الاجابة بكل بساطة ان الاخبار بتنزل فى اتلمنتدى العام فى نفس توقيت الخبر
والاخبار الاوروبية بتنزل تحت عنوان نتائج البيانات الاوروبية ليوم 6/2/2008 والامريكية كذلك تكون نتائج البيانات الامريكية ليوم 6/2/2008 وهكذا

----------


## hala2244

المنتدى العام دا نفس الرابط الي اداهولي الاستاذ عبد الكريم ؟؟؟ ولا فين بالظبط ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> المنتدى العام دا نفس الرابط الي اداهولي الاستاذ عبد الكريم ؟؟؟ ولا فين بالظبط ؟؟

 ها هو المنتدى العام لعملات   مــنــتــدى الــعـــمـــلات العــــالـمـيــة Forex - منتديات المتداول العربي

----------


## Amir_vet

بعد اذن اساتذتنا الكبار الأستاذ سمير والاستاذ عبد الكريم  :Asvc:  
انا عندي موقع ممتاز للأخبار برضه ممكن ينفع الاستاذه هاله Forex Calendar @ Forex Factory :Good:  
في كل حاجه عن الاخبار.....مواعيد صدورها...نبذه عن كل خبر وأهميته 
المؤشرات السابقه والمتوقعه....   انشاء الله تلاقيه مفيد برضه :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن اساتذتنا الكبار الأستاذ سمير والاستاذ عبد الكريم  
> انا عندي موقع ممتاز للأخبار برضه ممكن ينفع الاستاذه هاله Forex Calendar @ Forex Factory 
> في كل حاجه عن الاخبار.....مواعيد صدورها...نبذه عن كل خبر وأهميته 
> المؤشرات السابقه والمتوقعه....   انشاء الله تلاقيه مفيد برضه

 ياغالى انت تبع عقد الخواجة  :Big Grin: 
مادام متوفرة هنا ليه نروح هناك

----------


## Amir_vet

افحمتني ياباشا  :Red Smile:  
كل الموضوع بس ان انا ماشي مع الموقع ده من فتره كبيره وعاجبني :Asvc:  
وبعدين اكيد طبعا حضرتك ادري 
ماهو البلدي يوكل برضه  :Good:

----------


## forexy369

اخواني الاعزاء     طبعا  وين مارحنا  كلهم يقولو  اهتم بادارة راس المال  وعدم المخاطرة مثلا  بـ 10 %  او اقل   ياريت  لو في  شرح  كامل  بالتفصيل  عن ادارة راس المال  لاني ماني  فاهم  عن ايش  هذة الادارة وكيف  اسويها   تحياتي  لمن  يجيب  على استفساري  وجزاة الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني الاعزاء     طبعا  وين مارحنا  كلهم يقولو  اهتم بادارة راس المال  وعدم المخاطرة مثلا  بـ 10 %  او اقل   ياريت  لو في  شرح  كامل  بالتفصيل  عن ادارة راس المال  لاني ماني  فاهم  عن ايش  هذة الادارة وكيف  اسويها   تحياتي  لمن  يجيب  على استفساري  وجزاة الله خير

 اتفضل شرح مفصل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/935811-4896-post.html

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... ازيك يا أستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  
انا لقيت التوبك واقف  قلت " اهزه "  شويه... :18:  
انا اشتغلت لفترة طويله علي برنامج  The Marketscope 2.0  علي الديمو
  مع شركة FXCM    
وبصراحه انا شايفه ممتاز جدا وشيك وانيق :Good:  
ونزلت الميتاتريدر بس شكله معجبنيش :No3:  
طبعا انا ماجربتوش.... واكيد هو برنامج ممتاز بشهادتكم كلكم 
لكن ياتري حضرتك جربت ال Mareketscope  ده ؟ 
ماينفعش افتح حساب حقيقي بيه ؟ 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر    :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... ازيك يا أستاذ سمير  
> انا لقيت التوبك واقف  قلت " اهزه "  شويه... 
> انا اشتغلت لفترة طويله علي برنامج  The Marketscope 2.0  علي الديمو
>   مع شركة FXCM    
> وبصراحه انا شايفه ممتاز جدا وشيك وانيق 
> ونزلت الميتاتريدر بس شكله معجبنيش 
> طبعا انا ماجربتوش.... واكيد هو برنامج ممتاز بشهادتكم كلكم 
> لكن ياتري حضرتك جربت ال Mareketscope  ده ؟ 
> ماينفعش افتح حساب حقيقي بيه ؟ 
> ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يا هلا بيك ياغالى
بالنسبة للبرنامج انا استخدمت الاصدار القديم للشركة حتى انتقلت لافكسول 
المشكلة اللى بتقابل الناس اصلا هى انه بيحلل على الميتاتريدر وينفذ فى البرنامج
لكن مادام انت عارف تشتغل عليه ومتوافق معاك فان شاء الله مافيش اى مشكلة والميتا هيكون ممتاز ان احتجت شغلك عليه مثل الاكسبيرتات فقط

----------


## Amir_vet

شكرا علي الرد يا أستاذ سمير.... :Asvc: 
انا بدأت فعلا في التسجيل لحساب حقيقي
هاغامر وافتح حساب ميني ب 350 دولار باسترتيجيه انا عاملها كده " علي قدي يعني " :Boxing: 
ادعيلي بقي :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا علي الرد يا أستاذ سمير....
> انا بدأت فعلا في التسجيل لحساب حقيقي
> هاغامر وافتح حساب ميني ب 350 دولار باسترتيجيه انا عاملها كده " علي قدي يعني "
> ادعيلي بقي

 ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك وبالنجاح ان شاء الله
الاهم من كل ده
ان تكون الطريقة متجربة فترة كويسة والنتيجة ايجابية ويكون عندك ثقة فى الله اولا ومن ثم الثقة فى الطريقة وتقبل خسارتها قبل ربحها

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أريد أن أعرف ما الفرق بين أن أقوم برسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه يدويا . وبين أن أرسمها بواسطة الفيبوناتشي ؟؟  وما هي أفضل الطرق التي أتمكن من خلالها أن أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه بشكل سليم ؟؟ 
شكرا  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أريد أن أعرف ما الفرق بين أن أقوم برسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه يدويا . وبين أن أرسمها بواسطة الفيبوناتشي ؟؟ 
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا لازم نعرف الفرق بين الاتنين
الدعم والمقاومة اليدوية وهى المقصود بها القمم والقيعان 
اما الفايبوناتشى فهى مستويات تصحيح لحركة السعر ولا يلزم ان تكون قمة او قاع
طبعا النقطة الاقوى هى التى تشترك فيها القمم او القيعان مع مستويات الفايبوناتشى التصحيحية

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا عاوز اسال على شركه فيها بتم مضاربه الاسهم المهم يكون فيها حساب تجريبى لانه انا مش هتاجر فيها يعنى وعاوز يكون فيها الموشرات الرئسيه ذى الداو جونز والناسداك والنيكى وموشرات اوربا وكدا يعنى انا عاوز ان شاء الله شركه فيها موشرات البورصات الرئسيه لو فى اكون شاكر ليك قوى وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير انا عاوز اسال على شركه فيها بتم مضاربه الاسهم المهم يكون فيها حساب تجريبى لانه انا مش هتاجر فيها يعنى وعاوز يكون فيها الموشرات الرئسيه ذى الداو جونز والناسداك والنيكى وموشرات اوربا وكدا يعنى انا عاوز ان شاء الله شركه فيها موشرات البورصات الرئسيه لو فى اكون شاكر ليك قوى وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الميتا ده فيه العملات  والاسهم والاندكسات والداو النيكاى والناسداك  Forex world | LiteForex

----------


## hala2244

صباح الخير .. معليش بس عندي سؤال .
في برنامج الميتاتريدر عادة أقوم بتنسيق البرنامج بازالة الشارتات التي لا أعمل عليها وترك التي أحتاجها بالفريم الزمني الذي أريده أنا . ثم أقوم مثلا بازالة الشبكة عن الشارت ورسم خطوط الترند والقنوات ان وجدت وما الى ذلك من تنسيقات . ثم بعد ذالك اذا قمت باغلاق الجهاز أو البرنامج ثم فتحته من جديد أجد أن كل ما رتبته رجع اتلخبط تاني . وعاد الوضع من جديد .
كيف لي أن أحفظ التنسيقات التي أقوم بعملها .. أنا لا أقصد القوالب . أنا أعرف طريقة حفظ القالب أو ازالته . أنا أقصد تنسيقات واجهة البرنامج والشارتات بشكل عام .
ألف شكر وتحيه .

----------


## فارس النيلين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
استاذ سمير عندي سوال بالنسبة للقاب الذ تفتح عليه بعض الازواج بداية الاسبوع...لو كان وقف الخسارة اوالتيك بروفت الذي وضعته خلال مجال القاب فماذا يحدث هل تفعل الشركة و قف الخسارة و التيك بروفت ام ماذا تفعل؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> صباح الخير .. معليش بس عندي سؤال .
> في برنامج الميتاتريدر عادة أقوم بتنسيق البرنامج بازالة الشارتات التي لا أعمل عليها وترك التي أحتاجها بالفريم الزمني الذي أريده أنا . ثم أقوم مثلا بازالة الشبكة عن الشارت ورسم خطوط الترند والقنوات ان وجدت وما الى ذلك من تنسيقات . ثم بعد ذالك اذا قمت باغلاق الجهاز أو البرنامج ثم فتحته من جديد أجد أن كل ما رتبته رجع اتلخبط تاني . وعاد الوضع من جديد .
> كيف لي أن أحفظ التنسيقات التي أقوم بعملها .. أنا لا أقصد القوالب . أنا أعرف طريقة حفظ القالب أو ازالته . أنا أقصد تنسيقات واجهة البرنامج والشارتات بشكل عام .
> ألف شكر وتحيه .

 تخزن العملات والشارتات في حاجة اسمها المحفظة  
في الاعلى اختاري قائمة ملف , ومنها اختاري محافظ  
بالتوفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...
> استاذ سمير عندي سوال بالنسبة للقاب الذ تفتح عليه بعض الازواج بداية الاسبوع...لو كان وقف الخسارة اوالتيك بروفت الذي وضعته خلال مجال القاب فماذا يحدث هل تفعل الشركة و قف الخسارة و التيك بروفت ام ماذا تفعل؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو حدث جاب وكان هناك صفقات لها ربح و صفقات اخرى لها استوب
الصفقات التى لها ربح سيغلقها على السعر المحدد منك كربح  :Asvc: 
الصفقات التى لها استوب سيغلقها بعد افتتاح السوق وعلى افضل سعر  :No3:

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أستاذ سمير .... :Asvc:   انا بدأت فعلا في خطوات فتح حساب في شركة FXCM  عن طريق شبكة المتداول العربي المحترمه :Good:   وده طبعا لأني باثق فيها " خصوصا لو كل الموظفين فيها زي حضرتك " :015:   لكن برضه يهمني اعرف... هل انا بادفع رسوم اضافيه لكم نتيجه لتوليكم الوساطه بيني وبين FXCM  :016:   ولو مافيش رسوم... يبقي ايه المقابل اللي بيعود عليكم نظير الخدمات دي ؟  تقبل احترامي وعذرا علي سؤالي البايخ :Red Smile:   و..آه... مبروك علي السيرفر الجديد  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أستاذ سمير ....  انا بدأت فعلا في خطوات فتح حساب في شركة FXCM  عن طريق شبكة المتداول العربي المحترمه  وده طبعا لأني باثق فيها " خصوصا لو كل الموظفين فيها زي حضرتك "  لكن برضه يهمني اعرف... هل انا بادفع رسوم اضافيه لكم نتيجه لتوليكم الوساطه بيني وبين FXCM   بكل تاكيد لا  ولو مافيش رسوم... يبقي ايه المقابل اللي بيعود عليكم نظير الخدمات دي ؟  العائد بيكون من الشركة وليس من العميل   تقبل احترامي وعذرا علي سؤالي البايخ  و..آه... مبروك علي السيرفر الجديد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تم الاجابة عاليه

----------


## forexy369

> اتفضل شرح مفصل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/935811-4896-post.html

    عفوا  اخي  مافهمت  من  الشرح  السؤال الي انا  سالتك  ياريت  في  شرح واضح  لاني مبتدا  وياريت تستحملني  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا  اخي  مافهمت  من  الشرح  السؤال الي انا  سالتك  ياريت  في  شرح واضح  لاني مبتدا  وياريت تستحملني

 معقولة مفهمتش حاجة من الشرح خالص
طيب قولى فهمت ايه ونحاول للى موصلش لك

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب سمير  :Love:  انا عادة بستخدم طريقة تقاطع الموفينجات في المتاجرة بس عايز اعرف ازاي احدد نقطة الخروج وطبعا حضرتك عارف اني لو انتظرت حدوث تقاطع عكسي    
هفقد كتيييير من النقط وانا اريد ان اطارد الربح زي ما الخسارة لازقة فيا :Rudolph:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب سمير  انا عادة بستخدم طريقة تقاطع الموفينجات في المتاجرة بس عايز اعرف ازاي احدد نقطة الخروج وطبعا حضرتك عارف اني لو انتظرت حدوث تقاطع عكسي    
> هفقد كتيييير من النقط وانا اريد ان اطارد الربح زي ما الخسارة لازقة فيا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طرق الموفنجات اغلبها بيعتمد على التقاطع العكسى وخصوصا لو الفريمات كبيرة لانه بخروجك بدرى سيضيع عليك مئات النقاط وكذلك لو كان الحال هو التذبذب فسيكون الحال هو الخسارة 
لذلك اما التزام بفريم كبير والنقاطعات العكسية وتجربتها فترة على الديمو للتاقلم عليها
او تحديد اهداف متحركة مثلا كل 100 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب سمير  انا عادة بستخدم طريقة تقاطع الموفينجات في المتاجرة بس عايز اعرف ازاي احدد نقطة الخروج وطبعا حضرتك عارف اني لو انتظرت حدوث تقاطع عكسي    
> هفقد كتيييير من النقط وانا اريد ان اطارد الربح زي ما الخسارة لازقة فيا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طرق الموفنجات اغلبها بيعتمد على التقاطع العكسى وخصوصا لو الفريمات كبيرة لانه بخروجك بدرى سيضيع عليك مئات النقاط وكذلك لو كان الحال هو التذبذب فسيكون الحال هو الخسارة 
لذلك اما التزام بفريم كبير والنقاطعات العكسية وتجربتها فترة على الديمو للتاقلم عليها
او تحديد اهداف متحركة مثلا كل 100 نقطة

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا كنت طلبت منك قبل كدا موقع فيه مواشرات البورصات العالميه وانت اديتنى موقع liteforex  بس انا مش عارف الموشرات كلها مكتوبه باختصار وانا مش عارف فياريت تقولى على الاسماء والاختصارات دا غير ياريت شركه تداول فى الاسهم المصريه علشان انا عاوز اشوفهم كدا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى العزيز سمير صيام انا كنت طلبت منك قبل كدا موقع فيه مواشرات البورصات العالميه وانت اديتنى موقع liteforex  بس انا مش عارف الموشرات كلها مكتوبه باختصار وانا مش عارف فياريت تقولى على الاسماء والاختصارات دا غير ياريت شركه تداول فى الاسهم المصريه علشان انا عاوز اشوفهم كدا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المؤشرات كلها تحت بند major index 
الداو DGI.XDJ 
S&P 500  هو SPX.X.XP 
نيكاى N225.I 
FTSE 100  هو UKX.FTS

----------


## المعلم المتعلم

يعطيك العافية
قدم لنا نصيحة هل نشتري دولار ولا نبعو الأن
لأني ببيع وبشتري دون علم بالقواعد

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيك العافية
> قدم لنا نصيحة هل نشتري دولار ولا نبعو الأن
> لأني ببيع وبشتري دون علم بالقواعد

 
الان السوق اغلق
ننتظر الافتتاح ان شاء الله لنرى الوضع هيكون ايه

----------


## MR.NO

كيفك اخي وصديقي سمير الحقيقي انا عندي سؤال عن مؤشر الانفجار السعري ماذا نعني بالفرق بين ماكدين وكيف نحسب هذا الفرق ونضيفه الى مؤشر الانفجار السعري ارجو الاجابة بمثال وبالارقام اذا امكن وجزاك الله كل خير000

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيفك اخي وصديقي سمير الحقيقي انا عندي سؤال عن مؤشر الانفجار السعري ماذا نعني بالفرق بين ماكدين وكيف نحسب هذا الفرق ونضيفه الى مؤشر الانفجار السعري ارجو الاجابة بمثال وبالارقام اذا امكن وجزاك الله كل خير000

 اهلا بيك ياغالى
الموضوع كان عن البولينجر وليس الماكد
واليك هذا الموضوع فهو بخصوص هذه النقطة ومستوفى الشرح وبه المؤشر ايضا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16204.html

----------


## MR.NO

شكراااا جزيلاااا على الرد السريع ولكن الاعمدة الخضراء والحمراء في مؤشر الانفجار هي اعمدة الفرق بين ماكدين هذا الذي لم افهمه من شرح الاستاذ وضاح يرجى عمل مثال بالارقام واكون لك من الشاكرييييييننننننن

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراااا جزيلاااا على الرد السريع ولكن الاعمدة الخضراء والحمراء في مؤشر الانفجار هي اعمدة الفرق بين ماكدين هذا الذي لم افهمه من شرح الاستاذ وضاح يرجى عمل مثال بالارقام واكون لك من الشاكرييييييننننننن

 طيب انا هراجعها وارد عليك بكره ان شاء الله لانى لازم ارجع للموضوع واقراه الجزء ده

----------


## MR.NO

شكراااا   شكراااااا وانا انتظر ردك بكرة يا الغالي

----------


## hala2244

تحيه طيبه للجميع  سبق أن سألني أحد الأعضاء هنا عن سبب خسارتي السابقه في الفوركس . لقد نسيت وقتها أن أذكر أهم سبب . وما يدعوني الأن لطرح هذا السبب هو أنني لحد الأن لم أجد جوابا شافيا أو تفسيرا لما حصل معي . أريد اليوم أن أذكر هذا الموضوع بحثا عن حل مجدي له من قبلكم ان أمكن . أذكر أنني عندما كنت أقوم بفتح صفقه شراء مثلا لزوج معين .. كان السعر يرتفع فعلا بعد النقطه التي حددتها للدخول بالشراء . لكن من أهم أسباب الخسارة التي تعرضت لها هي التذبذبات التي يمر بها السعر أثناء رحلته صعودا أو هبوطا . فقد يكون الاتجاه في صالحي فأنا مشتريه  ومن مصلحتي أن يرتفع السعر .. صحيح هو يرتفع لكنه أثناء طريقه في الارتفاع يتعرض لتذبذبات ما بين هبوط وصعود مما يؤدي الى أن يتجاوز السعر أي نقطة ستوب أكون قد وضعتها ويضرب عندي الستوب وأخسر الصفقه مع ان السعر صاعد واتجاهه لصالحي . لكن أنا رأ س مالي صغير . لا يتحمل هذه التذبذبات فيضرب عندي الستوب بسرعه . فماذا أفعل كي أتفادى هذا الموضوع ؟؟
وأنا هنا لا أتحدث عن استراتيجيه معينه .. ولكني أتحدث بشكل عام أن هذا ما كان يحدث معي في أي صفقه افتحها أجد السعر يرتد أحيانا ليصل الى 40 وأحيانا 50 نقطه خساره ثم يتابع الصعود من جديد وما ان أفرح بخمس أو ست نقاط ربح حتى يعاود السقوط من جديد .. وأنا هنا أكون في حاله نفسيه سيئه جدا جدا وأحيانا أفضل أن أقف الصفقه بخساره حتى لا أتعرض للمزيد من الخساره أماتم هذا الارتداد الكبير ورأس المال الضعيف ونسبة الربح التي لا تذكر  ولكني عندما أنظر الى الشارت بعد ساعتين أو ثلاثه . أجد أن السعر كان فعلا يرتفع لدرجة أنني لو قدرت أتحمل هذه التذبذبات لكنت أصبحت مليونيره من صفقه وحده . أنا والله لا أطمع .. ولا أريد أن أكون مليونيره .. لكني فقط أريد أن أجني أرباح معقوله . وهذا مالم أحققه على الاطلاق . وموضوع الربح خمسين نقطه وستين نقطه هذا سمعت عنه كثير لكني عمري ما شفته بعيني .. حتى خسرت كل رصيدي ولله الحمد.
أرجو افادتي بالتفصي بهذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## MR.NO

كيفك اخي سمير هل راجعت موضوع مؤشر الانفجار السعري وعرفت شو المقصود باالفرق بين ماكدين وكيف يتم اضافة الفرق الى مؤشر الانفجار ارجو الاجابة بالتفصيل وشكرا لك ولهذا المنتدى الغالي على قلبي

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحيه طيبه للجميع  سبق أن سألني أحد الأعضاء هنا عن سبب خسارتي السابقه في الفوركس . لقد نسيت وقتها أن أذكر أهم سبب . وما يدعوني الأن لطرح هذا السبب هو أنني لحد الأن لم أجد جوابا شافيا أو تفسيرا لما حصل معي . أريد اليوم أن أذكر هذا الموضوع بحثا عن حل مجدي له من قبلكم ان أمكن . أذكر أنني عندما كنت أقوم بفتح صفقه شراء مثلا لزوج معين .. كان السعر يرتفع فعلا بعد النقطه التي حددتها للدخول بالشراء . لكن من أهم أسباب الخسارة التي تعرضت لها هي التذبذبات التي يمر بها السعر أثناء رحلته صعودا أو هبوطا . فقد يكون الاتجاه في صالحي فأنا مشتريه  ومن مصلحتي أن يرتفع السعر .. صحيح هو يرتفع لكنه أثناء طريقه في الارتفاع يتعرض لتذبذبات ما بين هبوط وصعود مما يؤدي الى أن يتجاوز السعر أي نقطة ستوب أكون قد وضعتها ويضرب عندي الستوب وأخسر الصفقه مع ان السعر صاعد واتجاهه لصالحي . لكن أنا رأ س مالي صغير . لا يتحمل هذه التذبذبات فيضرب عندي الستوب بسرعه . فماذا أفعل كي أتفادى هذا الموضوع ؟؟
> وأنا هنا لا أتحدث عن استراتيجيه معينه .. ولكني أتحدث بشكل عام أن هذا ما كان يحدث معي في أي صفقه افتحها أجد السعر يرتد أحيانا ليصل الى 40 وأحيانا 50 نقطه خساره ثم يتابع الصعود من جديد وما ان أفرح بخمس أو ست نقاط ربح حتى يعاود السقوط من جديد .. وأنا هنا أكون في حاله نفسيه سيئه جدا جدا وأحيانا أفضل أن أقف الصفقه بخساره حتى لا أتعرض للمزيد من الخساره أماتم هذا الارتداد الكبير ورأس المال الضعيف ونسبة الربح التي لا تذكر  ولكني عندما أنظر الى الشارت بعد ساعتين أو ثلاثه . أجد أن السعر كان فعلا يرتفع لدرجة أنني لو قدرت أتحمل هذه التذبذبات لكنت أصبحت مليونيره من صفقه وحده . أنا والله لا أطمع .. ولا أريد أن أكون مليونيره .. لكني فقط أريد أن أجني أرباح معقوله . وهذا مالم أحققه على الاطلاق . وموضوع الربح خمسين نقطه وستين نقطه هذا سمعت عنه كثير لكني عمري ما شفته بعيني .. حتى خسرت كل رصيدي ولله الحمد.
> أرجو افادتي بالتفصي بهذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر

 رايي الشخصى الامر نفسى من الدرجة الاولى وفى نفس الوقت عدم اختيار الاستوب الصحيح
والاستوب الصحيح بيكون تحت اخر قاع واعلى اخر قمة على الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيفك اخي سمير هل راجعت موضوع مؤشر الانفجار السعري وعرفت شو المقصود باالفرق بين ماكدين وكيف يتم اضافة الفرق الى مؤشر الانفجار ارجو الاجابة بالتفصيل وشكرا لك ولهذا المنتدى الغالي على قلبي

 لسه صاحى من النوم لا تقلق اراجع بعض الامور وبعدها اشوفه لك

----------


## hala2244

استاذ سمير ممكن الله يخليك توضحلي أكتر موضوع القمه والقاع الذي سأضع عنده الستوب 
يعني قصدك اني أفتح شارت الأربع ساعات وأحدد أعلى نقطه وصل اليها السعر وأجعلها هي نقطه الوقف في حال كنت بايعه وأقل نقطه وصل اليها السعر فيحال كنت شاريه ؟؟
طيب على فرض كانت هذه النقطه بعيده جدا عن سعر الدخول ؟؟؟ ماذا أفعل ؟؟
أرجو اجابتي بالتفصيل يا أستاذي الغالي بارك الله فيك .. وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ممكن الله يخليك توضحلي أكتر موضوع القمه والقاع الذي سأضع عنده الستوب 
> يعني قصدك اني أفتح شارت الأربع ساعات وأحدد أعلى نقطه وصل اليها السعر وأجعلها هي نقطه الوقف في حال كنت بايعه وأقل نقطه وصل اليها السعر فيحال كنت شاريه ؟؟
> طيب على فرض كانت هذه النقطه بعيده جدا عن سعر الدخول ؟؟؟ ماذا أفعل ؟؟
> أرجو اجابتي بالتفصيل يا أستاذي الغالي بارك الله فيك .. وشكرا

 عشان نحكم صح المهم تكونى عارفة تطلعى اخر قمة واخر قاع
ونعرف طريقة شغلك
وعشان يبقى الموضوع عملى حطى اى عملة على الاربع ساعات ووضحى لى اخر قمة واخر قاع لها

----------


## hala2244

أنا حددت أعلى قمه وأدنى قاع . مش عارفه اذا كده صح أو لا 
بس كيف أعتمدهم كنقاط وقف للخساره . يمكن يكونوا بعيدين كتير عن منطقة فتح الصفقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا حددت أعلى قمه وأدنى قاع . مش عارفه اذا كده صح أو لا 
> بس كيف أعتمدهم كنقاط وقف للخساره . يمكن يكونوا بعيدين كتير عن منطقة فتح الصفقه

 ممتاز وحطينى الفايبو عليهم
الاستوب هيكون فوق الفايبو او تحته

----------


## MR.NO

ممكن الاجابلى سؤاالي في الاعلى استاذ سمير أسف على الالحاح وشكراااااااااا

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخواني أنا مبتدئ وبصراحة صار عني حيرة رهيبة...  الديمو الي نزلته مره يشتغل وكثير يعلق  - فماهي أفضل شركة للتداول من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى في برنامج الديمو؟  - اتعلم على مؤشرات وإذا جيت أبحث عنها لا أجدها في البرنامج... كيف أستطيع الحصول علىالمؤشرات هل هناك طريقة لإضافتها؟ - أيضا أرجو تدلوني على موقع لدورات التحليل الفني أعلى من المستوى الأول فكثير من الدورات تتكلم عن الفوركس من البداية  والأساسيات وهذي أتوقع انها أساسيات يجب إننا قبل نتعلم التحليل نكون فهمناها أنا أريد دروس متعمقة وليست أساسيات التداول؟  جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخواني أنا مبتدئ وبصراحة صار عني حيرة رهيبة...  الديمو الي نزلته مره يشتغل وكثير يعلق  - فماهي أفضل شركة للتداول من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى في برنامج الديمو؟  - اتعلم على مؤشرات وإذا جيت أبحث عنها لا أجدها في البرنامج... كيف أستطيع الحصول علىالمؤشرات هل هناك طريقة لإضافتها؟ - أيضا أرجو تدلوني على موقع لدورات التحليل الفني أعلى من المستوى الأول فكثير من الدورات تتكلم عن الفوركس من البداية  والأساسيات وهذي أتوقع انها أساسيات يجب إننا قبل نتعلم التحليل نكون فهمناها أنا أريد دروس متعمقة وليست أساسيات التداول؟  جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افضل برنامج هو ال تريد او ماشابه من نفس التوقيت 
بالنسبة للمؤشرات التى تختفى فيفضل ان تنزل نسخة حديثة من الموقع واضافة المؤشرات لها مرة اخرى 
بالنسبة لدورات الفوركس فالافضل مادام تخطيت الاساسيات ان تتابع بنفسك التحليلات فى المنتدى يعنى كله شغل عملى افضل من اى دورات 
وطبعا اساس التحليل عليك بكتاب جون ميرفى

----------


## وضاح عطار

> كيفك اخي وصديقي سمير الحقيقي انا عندي سؤال عن مؤشر الانفجار السعري ماذا نعني بالفرق بين ماكدين وكيف نحسب هذا الفرق ونضيفه الى مؤشر الانفجار السعري ارجو الاجابة بمثال وبالارقام اذا امكن وجزاك الله كل خير000

 اسمحوا لي بالرد على هذا السؤال ... 
الفرق بين ماكدين هو على الشكل التالي : 
يقوم المؤشر بحساب قيمة الماكد للشمعة الحالية الأخيرة ولنفرض أن قيمته كانت 0.5 . 
ثم يقوم المؤشر بحساب قيمة الماكد للشمعة ما قبل الأخيرة ولنفرض أنها كانت 0.4 . 
يطرح القيمة 0.4 من القيمة 0.5 والناتج يكون 0.1 موجب . 
فيقوم برسم عمود أخضر بهذه القيمة مضروبة بقيمة خاصية الحساسية . 
لو كانت القيمة سالبة فسوف يقوم برسم عمود أحمر وهكذا . 
نستفيد من هذه الأعمدة بمعرفة اتجاه الماكد هل هو للأعلى أم للأسفل . 
كما أننا نستفيد أيضا بمعرفة قوة صعوده أو هبوطه . 
ومنها نعرف أن هناك انفجارا أم لا بتجاوز هذه الأعمدة للخط الأصفر .

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسمحوا لي بالرد على هذا السؤال ... 
> الفرق بين ماكدين هو على الشكل التالي : 
> يقوم المؤشر بحساب قيمة الماكد للشمعة الحالية الأخيرة ولنفرض أن قيمته كانت 0.5 . 
> ثم يقوم المؤشر بحساب قيمة الماكد للشمعة ما قبل الأخيرة ولنفرض أنها كانت 0.4 . 
> يطرح القيمة 0.4 من القيمة 0.5 والناتج يكون 0.1 موجب . 
> فيقوم برسم عمود أخضر بهذه القيمة مضروبة بقيمة خاصية الحساسية . 
> لو كانت القيمة سالبة فسوف يقوم برسم عمود أحمر وهكذا . 
> نستفيد من هذه الأعمدة بمعرفة اتجاه الماكد هل هو للأعلى أم للأسفل . 
> كما أننا نستفيد أيضا بمعرفة قوة صعوده أو هبوطه . 
> ومنها نعرف أن هناك انفجارا أم لا بتجاوز هذه الأعمدة للخط الأصفر .

 بارك الله فيك ياغالى وان شاء الله تكون طلب اخونا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
سؤالى باختصار حتى لا اطيل عليك فهو ايضا يتعلق بالفوركس
فى اطار بحثى عن مقدمى التوصيات وجدت شركاه اسمها فوركس فايزر وعند اتصالى بهم انه مكانهم القدس المحتله وقالو لى  مثلا كلام غريب انهم يحبون المصرين وهكذا فحدث لى قلق مع ان توصياتهم دقيقه وملتزمين يوميا وان التعامل معهم عن طريق النت فقط مفيد لى ولكنى اريد النصيحه منك هل اطلعم من راسى وانساهم ام ان التعامل معهم عن طريق التداول الالى عادى ولا يخيف فكما تعلم هذا الموضوع ىحساس جدا
على فكره الموقع  باللغه العربيه معنى ذالك انه هناك متعاملين معهم عرب
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## cata.1966

سؤالى الثانى ما هى خطوط الميورى ومارايك فيها وكيف انزلها على الميتا تريدر
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
> سؤالى باختصار حتى لا اطيل عليك فهو ايضا يتعلق بالفوركس
> فى اطار بحثى عن مقدمى التوصيات وجدت شركاه اسمها فوركس فايزر وعند اتصالى بهم انه مكانهم القدس المحتله وقالو لى  مثلا كلام غريب انهم يحبون المصرين وهكذا فحدث لى قلق مع ان توصياتهم دقيقه وملتزمين يوميا وان التعامل معهم عن طريق النت فقط مفيد لى ولكنى اريد النصيحه منك هل اطلعم من راسى وانساهم ام ان التعامل معهم عن طريق التداول الالى عادى ولا يخيف فكما تعلم هذا الموضوع ىحساس جدا
> على فكره الموقع  باللغه العربيه معنى ذالك انه هناك متعاملين معهم عرب
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
رايى شخصى طلعهم من راسك

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤالى الثانى ما هى خطوط الميورى ومارايك فيها وكيف انزلها على الميتا تريدر
> شكرا جزيلا

 الميورى هى دعوم ومقاومات رقمية ومؤشر كاى مؤشر يتم وضعه فى الميتاتريدر 
واليك هذين المووضعين لاخونا ابو اثير كان عن الميورى وشرحه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5025.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5250.html

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
ياريت رابط لتحميل لبرنامج الميتاستوك ولو في شرح له يكون افضل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ياريت رابط لتحميل لبرنامج الميتاستوك ولو في شرح له يكون افضل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44432.html

----------


## توفيق12

ايضا رابط لكتاب جون ميرفي استاد سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايضا رابط لكتاب جون ميرفي استاد سمير

 اتفضل  4shared.com - document sharing - download Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets â€“ John Murphy.pdf

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير . أنا سبق قبل كده استخدمت طريقة المتاجره باستخدام النماذج والانماط السعرية التي تظهر على فريم الساعه .. لكن عملت صفقتين تقريبا وفشلوا .
سمعت بعد كده انه احنا غلط نستخدم النماذج والانماط للمتاجره على فريمات صغيره . المفروض أقل حاجه تكون فريم اليوم حتى يكون النموذج صادق وقوي .
ما رأيك بهذا يا أستاذي ؟؟

----------


## hala2244

عندي كمان سؤال دائما يراودني .
أنظر الى شارت الباوند دولار . تراه على فريم الساعه هابط . ومجرد ما أضعه على فريم 4 ساعات أراه صاعد ..
طيب أيهما أصدق ؟؟؟ وأشتغل على أساس مين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير . أنا سبق قبل كده استخدمت طريقة المتاجره باستخدام النماذج والانماط السعرية التي تظهر على فريم الساعه .. لكن عملت صفقتين تقريبا وفشلوا .
> سمعت بعد كده انه احنا غلط نستخدم النماذج والانماط للمتاجره على فريمات صغيره . المفروض أقل حاجه تكون فريم اليوم حتى يكون النموذج صادق وقوي .
> ما رأيك بهذا يا أستاذي ؟؟

 النماذج على كل الفريمات لكن على الفريمات الاكبر افضل 
وممكن تستخدمى النماذج على الفريمات الصغيرة مع اتجاه الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي كمان سؤال دائما يراودني .
> أنظر الى شارت الباوند دولار . تراه على فريم الساعه هابط . ومجرد ما أضعه على فريم 4 ساعات أراه صاعد ..
> طيب أيهما أصدق ؟؟؟ وأشتغل على أساس مين ؟؟؟؟

 كل ما الفريم يكبر كل ما يكون اصدق وافضل والاتجاه تاخديه بداية من اليومى

----------


## basel232

أنا الآن اطبق اللي تعلمته على الشارت ببرنامج ميتا تريدر 4
ولكن لا يحدث الأسعار عندي !!! 
وكأن السوق مغلق مع أني أستخدمه بعد الساعه 12 ليلا بتوقيت السعودية 
أين الخلل؟ 
دمتم بود

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا الآن اطبق اللي تعلمته على الشارت ببرنامج ميتا تريدر 4
> ولكن لا يحدث الأسعار عندي !!! 
> وكأن السوق مغلق مع أني أستخدمه بعد الساعه 12 ليلا بتوقيت السعودية 
> أين الخلل؟ 
> دمتم بود

 برنامج ال تريد فتح الان واغلب برامج الميتا تفتح يعد ساعتين ان شاء الله مع السوق اليابانى

----------


## basel232

جزاك الله خير  
يعني الوضع طبيعي.. طيب ليش مو الأسواق تفتح  الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية أو أنا غلطان؟ 
إل تريد فتح وعلى أي سوق؟ 
دمت بود

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير  
> يعني الوضع طبيعي.. طيب ليش مو الأسواق تفتح  الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية أو أنا غلطان؟ 
> إل تريد فتح وعلى أي سوق؟ 
> دمت بود

 بتبدا الاسواق من استراليا لكن البرامج الاخرى تبدا من اليابان

----------


## basel232

> بتبدا الاسواق من استراليا لكن البرامج الاخرى تبدا من اليابان

  
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير اريد كتاب جون ميرفي
بالعربية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير اريد كتاب جون ميرفي
> بالعربية

 اتفضل   4shared.com - document sharing - download M Arabic.pdf

----------


## توفيق12

اريد ان اسال بخصوص الاسهم 
مثلا اذا كسرت قمة او قاع كم نت المفروض ان يبقى الثمن بعد الكسر ليرتد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان اسال بخصوص الاسهم 
> مثلا اذا كسرت قمة او قاع كم نت المفروض ان يبقى الثمن بعد الكسر ليرتد

 التحليل الفنى هو فى الاصل للاسهم ونطبقه على العملات
وما يسرى على العملات يسرى على الاسهم
لكن نقطة الثمن لا اعلم مقصدك ايه لكن تعامل معها كالشموع عادى وليس ثمن معين

----------


## توفيق12

ولكن حسب علمي ان العملات تتحرك بسرعة ليست كالاسهم
صحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن حسب علمي ان العملات تتحرك بسرعة ليست كالاسهم
> صحيح

 حتى لو كانت اسرع
القانون اللى يحكمهم واحد وهو التحليل الفنى

----------


## ابو رغدا

استاذي سمير كيف حالك   
ابي اسألك
ايش افضل في رسم الدعوم والمقاومات الشارت الخطي ولا الشموع

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير كيف حالك   
> ابي اسألك
> ايش افضل في رسم الدعوم والمقاومات الشارت الخطي ولا الشموع

 اهلا بك ابو رغدا
الاتنين مهمين 
طبعا فى اوقات هيحترم الخطى واوقات الشموع وانا بفلترهم بالفايبوناتشى
بمعنى لو كانت المقاومة خطى متوافق معاها نسبة فايبوناتشى يبقى هى اللى اخد بيها اكتر من الشموع وقتها
والعكس برضه لو المقاومة شموع معاها نسبة فايبوناتشى يبقى هى اللى اخذ بيها اكتر من الخطى وقتها

----------


## ابو رغدا

شكرا لك ياغالي

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير .. أنظر كيف يلتبس علي الأمر .
هذا الشارت الديلي للزوج  usd/ chf
صاعد من أوله وهابط من نهايته ... يعني ايعتبره صاعد والا هابط ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير .. أنظر كيف يلتبس علي الأمر .
> هذا الشارت الديلي للزوج  usd/ chf
> صاعد من أوله وهابط من نهايته ... يعني ايعتبره صاعد والا هابط ؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طيب هتعبك شوية وعايز اعرف منك فين اوله الصاعد وفين نهايته الهابط 
عشان اعرف افيدك واعرف بتفكرى ازاى

----------


## rony01145

السلام عليكم 
اخى الغالى 
انا اريد استراتيجيه اقوم بطتبيقها على الازواج الاساسيه 
بس تكون فيها فرص يوميه و سريعه 
لان انا جربت الموفينج 55 بس كل فين و فين لما بلاقى فرصه حلوه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى الغالى 
> انا اريد استراتيجيه اقوم بطتبيقها على الازواج الاساسيه 
> بس تكون فيها فرص يوميه و سريعه 
> لان انا جربت الموفينج 55 بس كل فين و فين لما بلاقى فرصه حلوه

 وعليكم السلام
فى طريقة بتعتمد على اغلاقات الاسواق لاخونا محمود اقرا المووضع كويس وحاول تطبقها وان شاء الله هى ناجحة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6436...ml#post1038868

----------


## ابو رغدا

طييب استاذ سمير فايبوناتشى يرسم على الشموع والخطي

----------


## سمير صيام

> طييب استاذ سمير فايبوناتشى يرسم على الشارت والخطي

 تقصد على الشموع يتم رسمه وليس الخطى

----------


## ابو رغدا

> تقصد على الشموع يتم رسمه وليس الخطى

 تشكر يالغالي

----------


## hala2244

طيب استاذ سمير . أنا يهمني فعلا اني أفهم الكلام ده عشان بيلخبطني كتير .
بالنسبه للشارت السابق . أناشيفاه من تاريخ 1 سبتمبر 2008  ولغاية  28 نوفمبر 2008  وهو في رحلة صعود 
بعد كده ابتدا يهبط بشكل واضح وسريع لغاية 22 ديسمبر  2008ىى
بعد كده واصل رحلة الصعود لغاية 9 فيبروري 2009 
أنا يتهيألي اني أقدر أقول انه ترند صاعد وأنه الهبوط الي حصل دا مجرد هبوط تصحيحي لأن السعر رجع طلع تاني 
أتمنى يكون تفسيري صح .
وحتى لو كنت بتكلم صح المشكله اني لمن بقلبه على فريم 4 ساعات كل النظره دي بتختلف وبلاقيه بيشقلبيلي كل تحليلاتي .. انا حكمت عليه انه صاعد من الديلي لكن لمن بحط ال 4 ساعات بلاقيه انه هابط .. طيب أنا عايزه أشتغل على فريم الساعه معقول أعمل اعتبار لفريم من السنه الي فاتت . والفريم بتاع الساعه الي بقاليه يومين تلاته هابط ما أ‘ملوش أي اعتبار ؟؟؟ هنا أنا بتلخبط يا أستاذ سمير 
ومش فاهمه النقطتين دول 
أولا تحليلي للشارت السابق 
وثانيا الفرق والاختلاف في الترند بين الفريمات المختلفه .
الف شكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب استاذ سمير . أنا يهمني فعلا اني أفهم الكلام ده عشان بيلخبطني كتير .
> بالنسبه للشارت السابق . أناشيفاه من تاريخ 1 سبتمبر 2008  ولغاية  28 نوفمبر 2008  وهو في رحلة صعود 
> بعد كده ابتدا يهبط بشكل واضح وسريع لغاية 22 ديسمبر  2008ىى
> بعد كده واصل رحلة الصعود لغاية 9 فيبروري 2009 
> أنا يتهيألي اني أقدر أقول انه ترند صاعد وأنه الهبوط الي حصل دا مجرد هبوط تصحيحي لأن السعر رجع طلع تاني 
> أتمنى يكون تفسيري صح .
> وحتى لو كنت بتكلم صح المشكله اني لمن بقلبه على فريم 4 ساعات كل النظره دي بتختلف وبلاقيه بيشقلبيلي كل تحليلاتي .. انا حكمت عليه انه صاعد من الديلي لكن لمن بحط ال 4 ساعات بلاقيه انه هابط .. طيب أنا عايزه أشتغل على فريم الساعه معقول أعمل اعتبار لفريم من السنه الي فاتت . والفريم بتاع الساعه الي بقاليه يومين تلاته هابط ما أ‘ملوش أي اعتبار ؟؟؟ هنا أنا بتلخبط يا أستاذ سمير 
> ومش فاهمه النقطتين دول 
> أولا تحليلي للشارت السابق 
> ...

 طيب عشان نشيل اللخبطة لازم الاول اننا ناخد الدايلى كتحديد اتجاه ويعتمد دايما اخر موجة فيه اذا كانت هابطة او صاعدة وهى اللى نقول عليها الترند الحالى
والموجة دى لا تقل عن 10 ايام وبالنظر الى فريم الدايلى اخر 10 ايام هو صعود اذن الموجة صاعدة
وعلى الاربع ساعات ايضا صاعد حتى الان  
يبقى للتذكير عليكى باخر موجة على الدايلى وتكون الا تقل عن 10 ايام وهى تكون الترند الحالى

----------


## hala2244

واضح أستاذ سمير 
مشكور
أنا سبق قبل كده سألت هنا سؤال وجاوبني عليه ألأستاذ عبد الكريم . وهوه بخصوص اني دايما لمن بشتغل على الشارتات وأحط عليها خطوطي وتحليلاتي .. بعد كده لو اضطريت أغير فريم الشارت أو أغلق الجهاز وأرجع أفتحه تاني .. بلاقي انه كل شغلي راح ولازم أرجع أرسم وأظبط كل حاجه تاني .
الأستاذ عبد الكريم قالي لا زم أحفظها من ملف .. وبعدين محاغظ .
بس أنا ما فهمتش قصده وحاولت أعملها كتير ماعرفتش ..
ياريت تقولي بالتفصيل عشان أنا بظبط الشارتات خمسين مره في اليوم .. 
الف شكر وتقدير

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.... مساء الخير يا أستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  
انا  كده  فتحت حساب حقيقي والحمد لله..... بس قبل ما احول فيه مليم واحد كان لازم اسالك سؤال :Emoticon1:  
طبعا حضرتك متابع الازمة العالمية الطاحنه :Boxing: .... وحصل - زي ماحضرتك عارف - انهيارات لكيانات اقتصاديه كبري 
حتي جنرال موتورز بتدرس اشهار افلاسها !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yikes3:  
طب وانا ايه اللي يضمني بقي ان البنك مايضربش تفليسه ويرح عليا " شقي العمر " ؟ :016:  
وبعدين ايه مدي تأثير الازمة العالمية دي علي الفوركس ؟ 
وفي اي توصيات بالنسبة لتحويل الفلوس ؟   :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> واضح أستاذ سمير 
> مشكور
> أنا سبق قبل كده سألت هنا سؤال وجاوبني عليه ألأستاذ عبد الكريم . وهوه بخصوص اني دايما لمن بشتغل على الشارتات وأحط عليها خطوطي وتحليلاتي .. بعد كده لو اضطريت أغير فريم الشارت أو أغلق الجهاز وأرجع أفتحه تاني .. بلاقي انه كل شغلي راح ولازم أرجع أرسم وأظبط كل حاجه تاني .
> الأستاذ عبد الكريم قالي لا زم أحفظها من ملف .. وبعدين محاغظ .
> بس أنا ما فهمتش قصده وحاولت أعملها كتير ماعرفتش ..
> ياريت تقولي بالتفصيل عشان أنا بظبط الشارتات خمسين مره في اليوم .. 
> الف شكر وتقدير

 هو قصده تحفظى شغلك على هيئة تمبلت عشان لما ترجعيها يبقى سهل
بس اسالك هل تستخدمى برنامج deep freeze  لانه هو بيرجع كل شئ كما كان عند اعادة التشغيل فبالتالى شغلك كله بيروح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.... مساء الخير يا أستاذ سمير  
> انا  كده  فتحت حساب حقيقي والحمد لله..... بس قبل ما احول فيه مليم واحد كان لازم اسالك سؤال 
> طبعا حضرتك متابع الازمة العالمية الطاحنه.... وحصل - زي ماحضرتك عارف - انهيارات لكيانات اقتصاديه كبري 
> حتي جنرال موتورز بتدرس اشهار افلاسها !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> طب وانا ايه اللي يضمني بقي ان البنك مايضربش تفليسه ويرح عليا " شقي العمر " ؟ 
> وبعدين ايه مدي تأثير الازمة العالمية دي علي الفوركس ؟ 
> وفي اي توصيات بالنسبة لتحويل الفلوس ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
والله حتى الان البنوك الكبرى الحكومة الامريكية بتدعمها لانه بانهيارها هينهار كل اقتصاد امريكا
طبعا مافيش شئ مضمون لا تقدر تقول مش هيحصل حاجة وابعت الفلوس وبعدين يحصل 
ولا نقدر نقول هيحصل حاجة ومتبعتش ووبعدين ميحصلش حاجة 
رايى الشخصى تبعت فلوس انت مستغنى عنها وتوكل على الله وانت ونصيبك بعدها وهو حسب ماهو ظاهر حتى الان مافيش مشكلة بالنسبة للبنك لافكسول

----------


## Amir_vet

طب وبالنسبه ل FXCM ؟ 
في مشكله بالنسبه للبنك؟

----------


## hala2244

لا أنا ما بستخدم هذا البرنامج أول مره أسمع فيه
أنا عندي الميتاتريدر 4
بس كيف طريقة حفظه كتمبليت ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب وبالنسبه ل FXCM ؟ 
> في مشكله بالنسبه للبنك؟

 نفس الحال ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا أنا ما بستخدم هذا البرنامج أول مره أسمع فيه
> أنا عندي الميتاتريدر 4
> بس كيف طريقة حفظه كتمبليت ؟؟؟

 ماهو احنا بنتكلم على الميتاتريدر
بالضغط على اى مكان فى الشارت هتلاقى tempelete ومنها هتلاقى حفظ وتختارى الاسم اللى ترغبى به 
بالنسبة لبرنامج deep freeze  ده برنامج من برامج الحماية لا علاقة له بالفوركس

----------


## توفيق12

اذا اردت ان اعرف الدعوم والمقاومات هل ارى الشارت في اخر ساعة ام في اخر اربع ساعات ام في اخر يوم اما ذا
يعني كيف لي ان احدد دعوم ومقاومات

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا اردت ان اعرف الدعوم والمقاومات هل ارى الشارت في اخر ساعة ام في اخر اربع ساعات ام في اخر يوم اما ذا
> يعني كيف لي ان احدد دعوم ومقاومات

 انت هتراقب القمم والقيعان وليس مرتبط بساعة لكن هتراقب من فريم الاربع ساعات لاعلى

----------


## توفيق12

الفترة الاوربية متى تبدا بتوقيت غرينتش 
الفترة الامريكية متى تبدا بتوقيت غرينتش
الفترة الاسيوية متى تبدا بتوقيت غرينتتش 
لانني بدات في قرائة موضوع " عاوز المليون ركز معايا"
ولم تلك الفترات جيدا

----------


## زهير عبد الحميد

السلام عليكم   لدى حساب ديمو فى اف اكس سوليوشن كيف اعزز الحساب لان ما بقى منه لايكفى لفتح عقد جديد ولكم الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الفترة الاوربية متى تبدا بتوقيت غرينتش 
> الفترة الامريكية متى تبدا بتوقيت غرينتش
> الفترة الاسيوية متى تبدا بتوقيت غرينتتش 
> لانني بدات في قرائة موضوع " عاوز المليون ركز معايا"
> ولم تلك الفترات جيدا

 اضبط الموقع ده على توقيتك ان شاء الله  FXMarketHours - OANDA FXTrade

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   لدى حساب ديمو فى اف اكس سوليوشن كيف اعزز الحساب لان ما بقى منه لايكفى لفتح عقد جديد ولكم الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تفتح حساب جديد ان شاء الله

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياأستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  
في آخر ايامي علي الديمو " انشاء الله " قلت اتدرب شويه برضه.... 
فتحت صفقة بيع علي ال USD/ JPY  وكانت الصفقه ماشية زي الفل  :Good:  
وفجأة !!!!!!!!!! :Yikes3:  
طلع صاروخ ارض جو ماتعرفش جه منين.... هتلاقيه في الدقيقه 12:48 وانا مختاره في الرسم   
وبعدين لقيت موقع فيه تحليلات وشارتات وكده يعني 
بصيت علي ال( صاروخ ) اياه مالقيتهوش.... وآدي الرسم أهو  
انا حاطط دايرة بدائية علي شكل الشمعه " الطويله " 12:48 
ياتري ايه تفسير حضرتك للكلام ده بقي؟ :016:    :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياأستاذ سمير  
> في آخر ايامي علي الديمو " انشاء الله " قلت اتدرب شويه برضه.... 
> فتحت صفقة بيع علي ال USD/ JPY  وكانت الصفقه ماشية زي الفل  
> وفجأة !!!!!!!!!! 
> طلع صاروخ ارض جو ماتعرفش جه منين.... هتلاقيه في الدقيقه 12:48 وانا مختاره في الرسم   
> وبعدين لقيت موقع فيه تحليلات وشارتات وكده يعني 
> بصيت علي ال( صاروخ ) اياه مالقيتهوش.... وآدي الرسم أهو  
> انا حاطط دايرة بدائية علي شكل الشمعه " الطويله " 12:48 
> ياتري ايه تفسير حضرتك للكلام ده بقي؟

 انا حاولت اضبط الشارت عندى على ال تريد لكن مش عارف اطلع نفس الشمعة
حاول تطلعها على ال تريد وتقارن بينهم
لان الاختلاف فى النقاط على الدقيقة هيكون فرق نقاط بسيط

----------


## Amir_vet

> انا حاولت اضبط الشارت عندى على ال تريد لكن مش عارف اطلع نفس الشمعة
> حاول تطلعها على ال تريد وتقارن بينهم
> لان الاختلاف فى النقاط على الدقيقة هيكون فرق نقاط بسيط

   
ياباشا الفرق 19 نقطه !!!!!!!! 
يعني فوق ال 100 جنيه .... جايز ده فرق بسيط بالنسبه لحضرتك 
لكن انا شايف ان ده مش فرق بسيط  (عشان راس مالي مش كبير ) 
بالاضافه لكده...لما الاختلاف يحصل في 19 نقطه ممكن يحصل في 50 نقطه بقي... ( مدام المبدأ موجود ) 
وبعدين معني كلام حضرتك ان الموقع بيتفق مع ال تريد وبيختلف مع   FXCM Trading station 
غير كده كمان ولو الاختلاف نقطه واحده بس.....ها يجي منين ؟ 
وهل ده بيدعم ال" اشاعات " اللي بنسمعها عن ضرب الستوب لوز ولا ايه ؟ 
ارجو الرد يا أستاذ سمير..... وشكرا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل المتاجره فى المؤشرات مثل الداو والناسدك وغيرها يشمل الفوركس
وهل يمكنك ارشادى لعنوان ممكن يشرح لى التحليلات الخاصه بها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## cata.1966

سؤال اخر  ما ترجمه الاتى
XAU/USD---XAG/USD---NZD/USD---USD/NOK----USD/SEK---USD/ZAR---USD/PLN---USD/CZK
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هل المتاجره فى المؤشرات مثل الداو والناسدك وغيرها يشمل الفوركس
> وهل يمكنك ارشادى لعنوان ممكن يشرح لى التحليلات الخاصه بها
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
هناك بعض الاختلافات بين الفوركس والاسهم كالرافعة ومواعيد التداول وكمية التداول  
عموما هذا المنتدى مخصص للاسهم   *مــنــتــدى الأســهــم الأمــريــكـيـة US Stock Market* 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سؤال اخر  ما ترجمه الاتى
> XAU/USD---XAG/USD---NZD/USD---USD/NOK----USD/SEK---USD/ZAR---USD/PLN---USD/CZK
> شكرا جزيلا

 XAU/USD  = اونصة الذهب مقابل الدولار  
XAG/USD = اونصة الفضة مقابل الدولار  
NZD/USD = دولار نيوزيلندي مقابل الدولار  
USD/NOK = الدولارمقابل الكرونة النرويجية    
USD/SEK = الدولار مقابلالكرونة السويدة      USD/ZAR = الدولار مقابل الراند الجنوب افريقي    USD/PLN = الدولار مقابل الزلوتي البولندي  
 USD/CZK  = الدولار مقابل الكرونة التشيكية  
والله أعلم

----------


## hala2244

تحيه طيبه أوجهها للأستاذ سمير صيام والاستاذ عبد الكريم ولكل الأعضاء الكرام في هذا المنتدى العزيز جدا على قلبي . بصراحه أنا اليوم دخلت المنتدى ليس من أجل أن أضع سؤال أو استفسار لكن من أجل أن أعلن احباطي الشديد من عالم الفوركس . والله العظيم اني تعبت لم أترك كتاب الا قرأته .لم أترك كل موضوع من مواضيع الفوركس فصصته من الشموع اليابانيه للمؤشرات للمتاجره بواسطة الأخبار والتحليل السياسي من النماذج والأنماط من استراتيجيات أشكال والوان .. اذا ذهبت لأي منتدى مختص بالبورصه وألأسهم والفوركس تجدني هناك .. كل الدورات سجلت فيها  . كل موضوع هنا في المنتدى لي مشاركه فيه .................. خلااااااااااااص خسائر وراها خساااائر أكلت على دماغي بكل معنى الكلمه .. الصراحه بدأت أشعر بل أتيقن أن هذا العالم أصعب بكثير مما كنت أتخيل وأنني سأرفع أمامه العلم الأبيض مستسلمه وبكل أسف وحزن على الجهود التي بذلتها والقوت الذي أهدرته وتعب الدم والأعصاب وحرقة الدماء .. وفوق كل ما خسرته كان عندي استعداد أن أخسر أكثر وأكثر في سبيل أن أتعلم . وكنت أقول في نفسي ... اعتبري نفسك بتصرفي دي الفلوس في جامعه أو دورات عشان تتعلمي صنعه كويسه تكون بين اديكي . لكن على ما يبدو أنني دخلت في اعصار يبتلع الأخضر واليابس ولا يرحم أحد يأتي أمامه . بصراحه ابتديت أشعر أن هناك طرف أقوى مننا نحن كمتاجرين صغار .. يقوم بتحريك السوق لصالحه بطريقه نجهلها نحن الصغار . والله اني صرت أحس وكأنني قطه صغيره وأنهم شخص لئيم وقوي وشرير قام بربط قطعه من اللحم ويسحبها كلما اقتربت منها .. ويجرجرني وراه فوق وتحت ويمين وشمال .. وأنا بحكم حاجتي وضعفي أمامه أركض وأركض على أمل أن التقط هذه القطعه من اللحم وكلما اقترب الأمل يقوم اللئيم بشد الحبل ليبعدها عني أكثر من الأول وهو يستمتع بجوعي وتعبي وانكساري واذلالي . أنا كنت مسجله والله حتى في الاكاديميه تبعت المنتدى هنا .. لكني اليوم دخلت المنتدى حتى أودعكم الى الأبد . وأعلن انهزامي أمام هذا الوحش الكاسر ولست خجلانه والله من هزيمتي .. لأنني لم أترك وسيله الا جربتها ولم أترك باب الا طرقته .. سأعيد لأمر الى القسمه والنصيب الذي ليس لنا يد في تغيره ... ولله الحمد . والله اني ابتديت أحس بضغط نفسي شديد يكاد يقضي على صحتي .. ويتهيألي خسارة المال أهون بكثير من خسارة الدين والصحه والولد .   أنا فعلا شاكره بشكل كبير للأساتذه الأحباب الذين ساعدوني بكل معنى الكلمه هنا في المنتدى الغالي . وأقدم لكم خالص اعتذاري على وقتكم وجهدكم الذي أهدرتوه معي .. وكله في النهايه طلع بدون فائده .  اليوم سأودعكم ... وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح .    :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Noco:

----------


## almotajire

ما هو رايكم في هذه الدعوم و المقاومات للزوج دولار فرنك فريم الساعة ارجو التصحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياباشا الفرق 19 نقطه !!!!!!!! 
> يعني فوق ال 100 جنيه .... جايز ده فرق بسيط بالنسبه لحضرتك 
> لكن انا شايف ان ده مش فرق بسيط  (عشان راس مالي مش كبير ) 
> بالاضافه لكده...لما الاختلاف يحصل في 19 نقطه ممكن يحصل في 50 نقطه بقي... ( مدام المبدأ موجود ) 
> وبعدين معني كلام حضرتك ان الموقع بيتفق مع ال تريد وبيختلف مع   FXCM Trading station 
> غير كده كمان ولو الاختلاف نقطه واحده بس.....ها يجي منين ؟ 
> وهل ده بيدعم ال" اشاعات " اللي بنسمعها عن ضرب الستوب لوز ولا ايه ؟ 
> ارجو الرد يا أستاذ سمير..... وشكرا

 ياغالى انا اقصد فى المشاركة انى مش عارف اطلعها على الشارت وشمعة الدقيقة تتوه فيها بين الشارتات عشان تطلع المكان لانه ممكن يكونم فى فرق ساعات بين السيرفرات
واقصد الفرق بالنقاط لانه ممكن يكون فى فرق 5 نقط وشكل الشمعة تتغير تماما عشان كده بقولك مش هتفرق كتير لو كان كده
وبعدين لاحظ الشارتنين اللى انت حاططهم هناك فرق واضح حتى فى الشموع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هل المتاجره فى المؤشرات مثل الداو والناسدك وغيرها يشمل الفوركس
> وهل يمكنك ارشادى لعنوان ممكن يشرح لى التحليلات الخاصه بها
> شكرا جزيلا

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> هناك بعض الاختلافات بين الفوركس والاسهم كالرافعة ومواعيد التداول وكمية التداول  
> عموما هذا المنتدى مخصص للاسهم   *مــنــتــدى الأســهــم الأمــريــكـيـة US Stock Market* 
> وفقك الله

 اضافة على كلام اخونا عبد الكريم
ان الداو بيؤثر على ازواج الين وبالتالى يوجد تاثير له على الفوركس لكن كمتاجرة منفصل لا تاثير

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحيه طيبه أوجهها للأستاذ سمير صيام والاستاذ عبد الكريم ولكل الأعضاء الكرام في هذا المنتدى العزيز جدا على قلبي . بصراحه أنا اليوم دخلت المنتدى ليس من أجل أن أضع سؤال أو استفسار لكن من أجل أن أعلن احباطي الشديد من عالم الفوركس . والله العظيم اني تعبت لم أترك كتاب الا قرأته .لم أترك كل موضوع من مواضيع الفوركس فصصته من الشموع اليابانيه للمؤشرات للمتاجره بواسطة الأخبار والتحليل السياسي من النماذج والأنماط من استراتيجيات أشكال والوان .. اذا ذهبت لأي منتدى مختص بالبورصه وألأسهم والفوركس تجدني هناك .. كل الدورات سجلت فيها  . كل موضوع هنا في المنتدى لي مشاركه فيه .................. خلااااااااااااص خسائر وراها خساااائر أكلت على دماغي بكل معنى الكلمه .. الصراحه بدأت أشعر بل أتيقن أن هذا العالم أصعب بكثير مما كنت أتخيل وأنني سأرفع أمامه العلم الأبيض مستسلمه وبكل أسف وحزن على الجهود التي بذلتها والقوت الذي أهدرته وتعب الدم والأعصاب وحرقة الدماء .. وفوق كل ما خسرته كان عندي استعداد أن أخسر أكثر وأكثر في سبيل أن أتعلم . وكنت أقول في نفسي ... اعتبري نفسك بتصرفي دي الفلوس في جامعه أو دورات عشان تتعلمي صنعه كويسه تكون بين اديكي . لكن على ما يبدو أنني دخلت في اعصار يبتلع الأخضر واليابس ولا يرحم أحد يأتي أمامه . بصراحه ابتديت أشعر أن هناك طرف أقوى مننا نحن كمتاجرين صغار .. يقوم بتحريك السوق لصالحه بطريقه نجهلها نحن الصغار . والله اني صرت أحس وكأنني قطه صغيره وأنهم شخص لئيم وقوي وشرير قام بربط قطعه من اللحم ويسحبها كلما اقتربت منها .. ويجرجرني وراه فوق وتحت ويمين وشمال .. وأنا بحكم حاجتي وضعفي أمامه أركض وأركض على أمل أن التقط هذه القطعه من اللحم وكلما اقترب الأمل يقوم اللئيم بشد الحبل ليبعدها عني أكثر من الأول وهو يستمتع بجوعي وتعبي وانكساري واذلالي . أنا كنت مسجله والله حتى في الاكاديميه تبعت المنتدى هنا .. لكني اليوم دخلت المنتدى حتى أودعكم الى الأبد . وأعلن انهزامي أمام هذا الوحش الكاسر ولست خجلانه والله من هزيمتي .. لأنني لم أترك وسيله الا جربتها ولم أترك باب الا طرقته .. سأعيد لأمر الى القسمه والنصيب الذي ليس لنا يد في تغيره ... ولله الحمد . والله اني ابتديت أحس بضغط نفسي شديد يكاد يقضي على صحتي .. ويتهيألي خسارة المال أهون بكثير من خسارة الدين والصحه والولد .   أنا فعلا شاكره بشكل كبير للأساتذه الأحباب الذين ساعدوني بكل معنى الكلمه هنا في المنتدى الغالي . وأقدم لكم خالص اعتذاري على وقتكم وجهدكم الذي أهدرتوه معي .. وكله في النهايه طلع بدون فائده .  اليوم سأودعكم ... وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح .

 اختى الكريمة 
ارى انكم تاخدى اجازة من الفوركس وابعدى عن المتاجرة نهائيا ولكن لا تتركى الاكاديمية وكملى عادى بدون ضغط المتاجرة
وبعد الاجازة تاجرى ديمو فقط وبعد التاكد انك تستطيعى ان تكسبى وقتها تشحنى فقط رصيدك  
لكن الاهم خدى اجازة للبعد عن تعب الاعصاب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو رايكم في هذه الدعوم و المقاومات للزوج دولار فرنك فريم الساعة ارجو التصحيح

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الافضل ان تاخذ اخر قمم وقيعان الغير مكسورين  ولا تاخذ بالقمم والقيعان المكسورة 
ياريت تتابع التحليلات فى المواضيع الخاصة بها مثل موضوع الكافيه منه تراقب التحليلات ومنه تستطيع السؤال ايضا  
تقبل ودى

----------


## almotajire

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  الافضل ان تاخذ اخر قمم وقيعان الغير مكسورين ولا تاخذ بالقمم والقيعان المكسورة  ياريت تتابع التحليلات فى المواضيع الخاصة بها مثل موضوع الكافيه منه تراقب التحليلات ومنه تستطيع السؤال ايضا   تقبل ودى

  شكرا الاخ سميرلكن هل يمكن ان تضع الرابط مباشرة لاني اريد ان اتقن استخراج الدعوم و المقاومة بشكل جيد جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا الاخ سميرلكن هل يمكن ان تضع الرابط مباشرة لاني اريد ان اتقن استخراج الدعوم و المقاومة بشكل جيد جزاك الله الف خير

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5783...ml#post1041446

----------


## almotajire

> اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5783...ml#post1041446

 الله يزيد من مقدارك

----------


## ghghgh

ممكن تكتب ايميلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تكتب ايميلك

 ساقوم بارساله لك على الخاص

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ما هى عقود الاوبشن او  خيارات الاوبشن
هل بالتحديد كلمه الاوراق الماليه تعنى العملات ام الاسهم بصفه عامه مع العملات

----------


## قناة الأمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيف أضيف مؤشر جديد الي برنامجي و هو 
Ltrade
المؤشر الذي اريده هو الكماريللا 
ز بالنسبه للبولينجر باندس فهي تظهر عندي و لكن في عدة اوبشنس 
close , open ,.....
فماذا اختار علما باني ان شاء الله سأطبق استيراتيجية القاهره 
سؤال اخر اذا كنت اريد 5 خطوط هل اختار 
deviations 5

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كيف أضيف مؤشر جديد الي برنامجي و هو 
> Ltrade
> المؤشر الذي اريده هو الكماريللا 
> ز بالنسبه للبولينجر باندس فهي تظهر عندي و لكن في عدة اوبشنس 
> close , open ,.....
> فماذا اختار علما باني ان شاء الله سأطبق استيراتيجية القاهره 
> سؤال اخر اذا كنت اريد 5 خطوط هل اختار 
> deviations 5

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
لاضافة اى مؤشر يتم وضع المؤشر على الفولدر الاتى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
مع اعادة تشغيل البرنامج 
بالنسبة للمؤشر فهو على الاعدادات الافتراضية وهى CLOSE  حسب طريقة القاهرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ما هى عقود الاوبشن او  خيارات الاوبشن
> هل بالتحديد كلمه الاوراق الماليه تعنى العملات ام الاسهم بصفه عامه مع العملات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51144.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53204.html

----------


## قناة الأمه

أخي سمير صيام لا أجد الا كلمة جزاك الله كل خير و بارك لك في مالك و عيالك

----------


## قناة الأمه

بالنسبه لمؤشر الموفنج أفريج 50 كيف أختاره من قائمة الانديكاتورس ؟ لا توجد كلمة 50 هذه........
يوجد العديد من كلمات موفنج افريج بالقائمه ...
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه لمؤشر الموفنج أفريج 50 كيف أختاره من قائمة الانديكاتورس ؟ لا توجد كلمة 50 هذه........
> يوجد العديد من كلمات موفنج افريج بالقائمه ...
> و جزاكم الله خيرا

  
انت هتضع الموفنج على الشارت وهتغير الاعدادت الى 50 بدلا من 14 وهى الاعدادت الافتراضية

----------


## Noora

سؤالي كالتالي .. 
باستخدام استراتيجية الترند المكسور المطورة من قبل السلاحف على فريم الساعة (وليس المستخدم في المضاعفات الصغرى) .. 
عند تحقق شروط الدخول في صفقة ما... فـــ 
لو أبغى افتح صفقتين (لنفس الزوج في نفس الوقت) واحدة بيع و واحدة شراء بهدف 15 نقطة لكل وحدة... لأن الزوج يبدأ يسير باتجاه معاكس ،أولا وغالبا، بحدود فوق العشرين نقطة .. قبل ما يبدأ ياخد الإتجاه المفروض (بالنسبة للاستراتيجية).. 
السؤال الأول أي الأزواج برأيكم مفيد  بالطريقة أعلاه؟ 
والسؤال الثاني هو بخصوص الفترة التي تخدم الطريقة أكثر، هل هي الفترة الأمريكية كون التبادل فيها أكبر؟ 
يعني اي  سوق يكون التبادل فيه على فريم الساعة أكبر من مثيلاته؟ 
يارب وصل سؤالي صح :Regular Smile:

----------


## قناة الأمه

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## قناة الأمه

من خلال العمل علي برنامج L trade اضغط علي مفتاح candeles كي تظظهر لي الشاتات علي هيئة شموع لكن لا فائده تظهر bars
ماذا افعل؟
و أسف لكثرة الاسئله

----------


## سمير صيام

> من خلال العمل علي برنامج L trade اضغط علي مفتاح candeles كي تظظهر لي الشاتات علي هيئة شموع لكن لا فائده تظهر bars
> ماذا افعل؟
> و أسف لكثرة الاسئله

 تعرف تعمل صورة للبرنامج اشوفها

----------


## قناة الأمه

للأسف لاأعرف الطريقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> للأسف لاأعرف الطريقه

 اعمل برنت اسكرين للبرنامج على اى برنامج رسم وبعدين ترفق الصورة هنا

----------


## zaki ahsraf

لو سمحتم عايز اعرف الفرق بين entry limit , entry stop 
ولو استخدمت احد الامرين اضع السعر فى الخانه التى تظهر لى  
يعنى لو عايز ابيع من سعر معين لم يصل بعد

----------


## Jmeel

entry limit = للبيع أعلى من السعر الحالي  entry stop =  للبيع  من  تحت  السعر الحالي

----------


## توفيق12

اريد تحميل ميتاتردير ل fxdd

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحتم عايز اعرف الفرق بين entry limit , entry stop 
> ولو استخدمت احد الامرين اضع السعر فى الخانه التى تظهر لى  
> يعنى لو عايز ابيع من سعر معين لم يصل بعد

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لطلبك فهو كالاتى
BUY LIMIT = الشراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى  
BUY STOP = الشراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى 
SELL LIMIT = البيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى 
SELL STOP = البيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد تحميل ميتاتردير ل fxdd

 اتفضل

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير اريد سؤال عن الاسهم  
هل عندما مثلا يتم كسر نقطة مقاومة هل يتوقع كسر نقطة مقاومة فوقها
مثلا سهم الان بسعر 200 جنيه مصري وكان دعم سابق في 220 وتم كسره والوصول اليه واياض توجد مقاومة اخرى في 254 هل يعني سيتم اختراقها

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير اريد سؤال عن الاسهم  
> هل عندما مثلا يتم كسر نقطة مقاومة هل يتوقع كسر نقطة مقاومة فوقها
> مثلا سهم الان بسعر 200 جنيه مصري وكان دعم سابق في 220 وتم كسره والوصول اليه واياض توجد مقاومة اخرى في 254 هل يعني سيتم اختراقها

  اكيد لا 
مش معنى انه اخترق مقاومة انه لابد ان يخترق الاخرى الاعلى وامكانية الارتداد قائمة دائما

----------


## توفيق12

وماذا ان كان في اتجاة مرتفع بفعل اخبار جيدة للغاية

----------


## سمير صيام

> وماذا ان كان في اتجاة مرتفع بفعل اخبار جيدة للغاية

 ماهو انت هتكون شارى حتى مستوى مقاومة احتمال الارتدا منه حسب تحليلك وتجنى ارباح وتنتظر عند الدعم مرة اخرى للشراء
او مع اختراق المقاومة واعادة اختبارها شراء مرة اخرى

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير نحن في المغرب بورصتنا لا تعطينا برنامجا لكي نضع عليها شارتات الشركات ونضع عليه المؤشرات
هل اعتمد اذن على الدعوم والمقاومات فقط ام هناك شيء اخر

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير نحن في المغرب بورصتنا لا تعطينا برنامجا لكي نضع عليها شارتات الشركات ونضع عليه المؤشرات
> هل اعتمد اذن على الدعوم والمقاومات فقط ام هناك شيء اخر

 ممكن جدا
دعم ومقاومة
ترند 
نماذج 
فايبوناتشى
دايفرجنس

----------


## توفيق12

كما قلت لك اخي سمير ليس لدينا برنامج تداول يمكننا من رسم فايبوناتشى و
دايفرجنس على شارتات الشركات

----------


## توفيق12

صورة اخي سمير من شارت احدى الشركات

----------


## سمير صيام

> كما قلت لك اخي سمير ليس لدينا برنامج تداول يمكننا من رسم فايبوناتشى و
> دايفرجنس على شارتات الشركات

  

> صورة اخي سمير من شارت احدى الشركات

 اشتغل دعم ومقاومة بس جرب الاول فترة ديمو عشان تحكم على نفسك وتحليلك

----------


## توفيق12

وهل ما ينطبق على العملات ينطبق على الاسهم بخصوص الدعوم والمقاومات + اريد اتقان قرائة وتحليل الدعوم والمقاومات اكثر ممكن مواضيع او شيء

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهل ما ينطبق على العملات ينطبق على الاسهم بخصوص الدعوم والمقاومات + اريد اتقان قرائة وتحليل الدعوم والمقاومات اكثر ممكن مواضيع او شيء

 الاصل هو ينطبق على الاسهم ويتم تطبيقه على العملات 
وافضل شئ انصحك بكتاب جون ميرفى فهو الاساس

----------


## sohar311

السلام عليكم جميعا ..
شكري الجزيل لكل القائميين على هذا المنتدى القيم وكل الأعضاء فيه ..
اخواني ..
عندما نقول حركة الزوج اليوميه .. هل المقصود منها هي حركته في اتجاه واحد بعدد من النقاط ام هي
بمجموع عدد نقاط حركته في ذلك اليوم صعودا وهبوطا .. 
ارجوا .. توضيح هذه النقطه لي وشكراً .
ودمتم ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم جميعا ..
> شكري الجزيل لكل القائميين على هذا المنتدى القيم وكل الأعضاء فيه ..
> اخواني ..
> عندما نقول حركة الزوج اليوميه .. هل المقصود منها هي حركته في اتجاه واحد بعدد من النقاط ام هي
> بمجموع عدد نقاط حركته في ذلك اليوم صعودا وهبوطا .. 
> ارجوا .. توضيح هذه النقطه لي وشكراً .
> ودمتم ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الحركة اليومية تتحسب كل الحركة من الهاى للو او من اللو للهاى
يعنى اليورو الهاى 1.2691 واللو هو 1.2555
اذن الحركة هى 1.2691 - 1.2555 = 136

----------


## توفيق12

سمير ممكن شرح ماهو بالازرق وهو مقتطق من كتاب جون ميرفي

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير ممكن شرح ماهو بالازرق وهو مقتطق من كتاب جون ميرفي

 الكلام هنا عن نظرية داو
وهى بكل اختصار السعر بيمشى فى موجات فلو الموجة صاعدة هيعمل قمة وبعيد قاع وبعدين قمة اعلى من الاولى وبعدين قاع اعلى من القاع الاول وبعدها قمة ثالثة اعلى من الاولى والتانية وبعدها قاع جديد اعلى من القاعيين الاوليين وهكذااا والعكس بالعكس فى الموجة الهابطة
وهى تقدر تقول نفس الموجة فى ايليوت للخمس موجات

----------


## توفيق12

ما رايك سمير في سهم يتحرك لخمس ايام متتالية للاعلى وهو ذلك السهم الذي ارفقت شارته قبل قليل

----------


## sohar311

اخي العزيز ..
إذا قطع الزوج في يوم معين 50 نقطه صعود ومن ثم تحرك هبوطا 70  نقطه فهل هذا يعني ان الزوج تحرك في 
ذلك اليوم 120 نقطه ..
سؤالي هذا اخي العزيز لمعرفة حساب عدد النقاط المتبقيه من معدل حركته اليوميه وهل الزوج وصل لنهاية حركته لذلك اليوم ام لا يزال ..
ارجوا توضيح هذا لي على اعتبار انني في منتصف يوم التداول والسعر قطع عدد من النقاط صعودا وهبوطا.
وشكرا جزيلا لكم ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك سمير في سهم يتحرك لخمس ايام متتالية للاعلى وهو ذلك السهم الذي ارفقت شارته قبل قليل

 مادام القيعان والقمم صاعدة يبقى موجة صاعدة 
ولو القمم والقيعان هابطة يبقى موجة هابطة 
المهم مدوخش نفسك مه موجات ايليوت مادام مش متوفر شارت ليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز ..
> إذا قطع الزوج في يوم معين 50 نقطه صعود ومن ثم تحرك هبوطا 70  نقطه فهل هذا يعني ان الزوج تحرك في 
> ذلك اليوم 120 نقطه ..
> سؤالي هذا اخي العزيز لمعرفة حساب عدد النقاط المتبقيه من معدل حركته اليوميه وهل الزوج وصل لنهاية حركته لذلك اليوم ام لا يزال ..
> ارجوا توضيح هذا لي على اعتبار انني في منتصف يوم التداول والسعر قطع عدد من النقاط صعودا وهبوطا.
> وشكرا جزيلا لكم ..

 تحسب هنا فقط 70 لانه لن تكرر ال 50 التى تم صعودها

----------


## sohar311

تسلم اخي سمير وبارك الله لك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ..

----------


## cata.1966

السلامعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
اسمع عن التداول القصير والمتوسط والطويل المدى كيف  اتعلمهم واتعلم الفرق بينهم الرجاء التوجيه واعطاءى روابط او رابط واحد حتى يشرحهم
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلامعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
> اسمع عن التداول القصير والمتوسط والطويل المدى كيف  اتعلمهم واتعلم الفرق بينهم الرجاء التوجيه واعطاءى روابط او رابط واحد حتى يشرحهم
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الثلاثة واحد فى التحليل لكن الفرق لما تحلل للمدى الطويل او المتوسط محتاج يكون عندك المام بالاساسى عشان تقدر تفلتر الاتجاه والفرق التانى انه الصفقات الطويلة والمتوسطة بتحلل على فريمات كبيرة وليس صغيرة

----------


## توفيق12

استاذي سمير هل ممكن راي في هذه الصورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير هل ممكن راي في هذه الصورة

 تمام ياغالى لكن الشراء يكون باشرة انعكاس يعنى شمعة انعكاسية مرتدة من اعادة اختبار الدعم

----------


## Epic

ازيك يا استاذنا  
عندى سؤال بخصوص المؤشرات عند وضعها لا تظهر (custom indicators) حاولت اعيد تنصيب البرنامج ولم تفلح  
وبالنسبه للتمبليت احيانا يظهر عندى بالشكل المرفق واحيانا مربع ازرق فما هو السبب؟؟ :016:

----------


## توفيق12

هل افهم اخي سمير ممكن توضيح اكثر
كيف يعني شمعة انعكاسية مرتدة من اعادة اختبار الدعم
يعني قصدك يجب اعادة اختبار دلك الدعم للتاكد من صحته

----------


## سمير صيام

> ازيك يا استاذنا  
> عندى سؤال بخصوص المؤشرات عند وضعها لا تظهر (custom indicators) حاولت اعيد تنصيب البرنامج ولم تفلح  
> وبالنسبه للتمبليت احيانا يظهر عندى بالشكل المرفق واحيانا مربع ازرق فما هو السبب؟؟

 هلا محمود باشا على فكرة اناعارف انه محمود مش محمد وحطيتها عشان التركيز اللى طلبته منك  :Big Grin: 
المهم المؤشر كده مش ظاهر عندك بالشكل بتاعه عليك بفتح اى مؤشر من خلال برنامج METAEDITOR  وخلى المجلد بتاع المؤشرات مافيهوش مؤشرات كتير وان شاء الله هيشوفهم عادى مع وضع طبعا اخر نسخة من البرنامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل افهم اخي سمير ممكن توضيح اكثر
> كيف يعني شمعة انعكاسية مرتدة من اعادة اختبار الدعم
> يعني قصدك يجب اعادة اختبار دلك الدعم للتاكد من صحته

 يعنى السعر الان اعلى الدعم لو نزل السعر اليه مرة اخى سيكون هناك شئ من اتنين :
اما كسر للدعم والاغلاق تحته
اما الارتداد منه والانطلاق لاعلى مرة اخرى  
طبعا فى حالة الكسر خلاص لا يوجد شراء
فى حالة الاارتداد المفروض سمعة الارتداد تكون شمعة انعكاسية

----------


## Epic

> هلا محمود باشا على فكرة اناعارف انه محمود مش محمد وحطيتها عشان التركيز اللى طلبته منك 
> المهم المؤشر كده مش ظاهر عندك بالشكل بتاعه عليك بفتح اى مؤشر من خلال برنامج METAEDITOR  وخلى المجلد بتاع المؤشرات مافيهوش مؤشرات كتير وان شاء الله هيشوفهم عادى مع وضع طبعا اخر نسخة من البرنامج

   ربنا يخليك يا استاذ بس ياريتك نبهتنى قبل يوم الخميس  :Big Grin:  
الواحد خد شويه مطبات كده مش ولا بد نهائى  :Doh:  
وتسلم على الاجابه وادعيلى اوفق هذا الاسبوع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abuoqad

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مبتدئ مع شركة اف اكس سول  وفتحت حساب بمبلغ 250$ فما رايك بافضل المتاجرة والتحكم بقواعد الحساب
اقصد كم المفروض يكون حجم العقد  والرافعة المالية
وبارك الله فيك مشرفنا الغالي*

----------


## توفيق12

ما المقصود بشمعة انعكاسية اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا مبتدئ مع شركة اف اكس سول  وفتحت حساب بمبلغ 250$ فما رايك بافضل المتاجرة والتحكم بقواعد الحساب
> اقصد كم المفروض يكون حجم العقد  والرافعة المالية
> وبارك الله فيك مشرفنا الغالي*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الافضل لك ان تجعل الحساب ميكرو يعنى النقطة = 10 سنت (حجم العقد 1000 دولار)
وافضل رافعة هى 1:100 لانها تحجز مارجن اعلى وتجعل المارجن المتاح لك قليل

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما المقصود بشمعة انعكاسية اخي سمير

 اتفضل ياغالى ارجع لهذا الموضوع وادرسه جيدا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069.html

----------


## توفيق12

هل سيفيدني ذلك الموضوع رغم ان الشارتات في البورصة المغربية لا تضع الشموع بل تضع الخطوط العادية فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل سيفيدني ذلك الموضوع رغم ان الشارتات في البورصة المغربية لا تضع الشموع بل تضع الخطوط العادية فقط

 هى هتفيدك اجمالا لكن لما يكون خطى مش هتتعرف تتعامل معاه كشموع
الافضل سيبك من البورصة المغربية وخليك فوركس احسن  :Big Grin:

----------


## توفيق12

خخهههه استاد سمير انا والله احب الفوركس ولكن انت تعرف ان المغرب قوانينه صارمة جدا بخصوص تحويل الاموال للخارج
انا الان استغل هذه الفترة لحين تحسن الامور للتجارة في البورصة المغربية لان فيها مضاربات جيدة ومربحة

----------


## سمير صيام

> خخهههه استاد سمير انا والله احب الفوركس ولكن انت تعرف ان المغرب قوانينه صارمة جدا بخصوص تحويل الاموال للخارج
> انا الان استغل هذه الفترة لحين تحسن الامور للتجارة في البورصة المغربية لان فيها مضاربات جيدة ومربحة

 خلاص يبقى تعامل مع البورصة كشارت خطى اغلاق فوق المقاومة شراء او كسر ترند خطى شراء

----------


## توفيق12

اوكي سمير
لكن ذكرت فقط الشراء ولم تدكر البيع ام انك رايك خاص بشارت تلك الشركة التي ارفقت رسمها

----------


## سمير صيام

> اوكي سمير
> لكن ذكرت فقط الشراء ولم تدكر البيع ام انك رايك خاص بشارت تلك الشركة التي ارفقت رسمها

 فى الاسهم شراء فقط او جنى ربح

----------


## توفيق12

اااه نعم صحيح 
ولكن اذا اشتريت فسياتي وقت لتبيع اكيد

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ما معنى اللوط وبكم يتم حسابه وهل يتم الزياده او النقصان فى هذا الحساب او غيره
ببساطه اريد التعلم هذا النظام وغيره من الاسءله الخاصه باى طريقه سواء اف اكس سول
او الشركه التى يحددها اى برنامج عن طريق هذاcustom indicators  شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ما معنى اللوط وبكم يتم حسابه وهل يتم الزياده او النقصان فى هذا الحساب او غيره
> ببساطه اريد التعلم هذا النظام وغيره من الاسءله الخاصه باى طريقه سواء اف اكس سول
> او الشركه التى يحددها اى برنامج عن طريق هذاcustom indicators  شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللوت او اللوط هو العقد واى صفقة بتدخلها بتكون عبارة عن عقد واحد على الاقل 
وحسابه هو حسب نوع حسابك يعنى لو حسابك ميكرو اذن العقد بتاعك ب 1000 دولار
ولو حسابك مينى يبقى العقد بتاعك ب 10000 دولار ولو حسابك استاندر يبقى العقد ب 100000 دولار
واهلا باى اسئلة اخرى

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير ممكن احول شارت خطي الى شموع يعني ارسمهم بيدي على ورقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ممكن احول شارت خطي الى شموع يعني ارسمهم بيدي على ورقة

 ممكن بس مرهقة جدا

----------


## توفيق12

سارسم فقط شمعة خمسة ايام فقط
يعني مدة تداولات الاسبوع في البورصة

----------


## توفيق12

ولكن كيف ارسمهم اخي سمير
حيث معروف ان اشكال الشموع كثيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سارسم فقط شمعة خمسة ايام فقط
> يعني مدة تداولات الاسبوع في البورصة

 5 ايام غير كافية انت عايز فترة عشان تحلل على اساسها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن كيف ارسمهم اخي سمير
> حيث معروف ان اشكال الشموع كثيرة

 عشان ترسمهم محتاج احداثيات مثل الشارت تكون على الاكسل وتضع الافتتاح والاغلاق والهاى واللو وهو هيرسمهم اتوماتيك
الاهم هو ضبط الاحداثيات

----------


## توفيق12

اووه يعني ممكن ارسمهم على الاكسل
ممكن اعرف الطريقة من البداية
هل هناك موضوع يشرح طريقة الرسم على الاكسل

----------


## سمير صيام

> اووه يعني ممكن ارسمهم على الاكسل
> ممكن اعرف الطريقة من البداية
> هل هناك موضوع يشرح طريقة الرسم على الاكسل

 الرسم بالاحداثيات مثل الرسم البيانى ايام الدراسة
عموما نحاول نمخمخ فيها

----------


## توفيق12

هههه يعني ايه
لم افهم جيدا
انا لدي الاحداثيات واسعار الاغلاق والافتتاح والهاي واللو
ولكن يبقى كيف يتم ادراجها في الاكسل 
لكي يرسم لي الشموع
اقرا اجابتك غدا صباحا ان شاء الله واسف على الازعاج اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> هههه يعني ايه
> لم افهم جيدا
> انا لدي الاحداثيات واسعار الاغلاق والافتتاح والهاي واللو
> ولكن يبقى كيف يتم ادراجها في الاكسل 
> لكي يرسم لي الشموع
> اقرا اجابتك غدا صباحا ان شاء الله واسف على الازعاج اخي سمير

 الاحداثيات هى الخط الافقى وبيكون التاريخ والراسى بيكون الاسعار وهتطبقهم على الاكسل عشان تعرف تدخل بيانات الشمعة وتترسم على الاكسل

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاحداثيات هى الخط الافقى وبيكون التاريخ والراسى بيكون الاسعار وهتطبقهم على الاكسل عشان تعرف تدخل بيانات الشمعة وتترسم على الاكسل

 يعنى مبدئيا ده شكل الشارت لغاية هشوف ندخل بيانات الشموع ازاى فى كل عمود

----------


## justme

هل توجد طريقه لوضع شارتين في واحد ؟؟ 
بمعنى يكون شارت موضحه فيه عمله المجنون مثلا
و في النصف السفلي شارت تكون عمله اليورو دولار 
يعني اثنان في واحد

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل توجد طريقه لوضع شارتين في واحد ؟؟ 
> بمعنى يكون شارت موضحه فيه عمله المجنون مثلا
> و في النصف السفلي شارت تكون عمله اليورو دولار 
> يعني اثنان في واحد

 ايوه فى شفتها قبل كده بس مش فاكر اسم المؤشر اللى بيعمل كده
عموما هبقى اشوفه لك

----------


## توفيق12

المشكلة اخي سمير كيف ابدا على ادخلهم على الاكسل
يعني من اول خطوة

----------


## القدس لنا

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
  اخى سمير    ممكن تفيدنى  عن   وكيف  واين تصدر  الاخبار  تصدر  على التلفزيون وعلى اى قناة
  وباى وقت  تصدر  يارت تفيدنى   كل ما يتعلق بموضوع  الاخبار   وبارك  الله  فيك

----------


## cata.1966

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اللوت او اللوط هو العقد واى صفقة بتدخلها بتكون عبارة عن عقد واحد على الاقل  وحسابه هو حسب نوع حسابك يعنى لو حسابك ميكرو اذن العقد بتاعك ب 1000 دولار ولو حسابك مينى يبقى العقد بتاعك ب 10000 دولار ولو حسابك استاندر يبقى العقد ب 100000 دولار واهلا باى اسئلة اخرى

  يعنى لو مايكرو مثلا يكون اللوت 10000 بعد تطبيق الرافعه عليه يعنى يكون 100 دولار وهل يمكنى التحكم فى قيمه العقد زى ما بيعلو فى بعض الشركات 
المهم انه بيظهر حجم العقد 1K يعنى 100 دولار من الحساب
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## Noora

طيب ممكن سؤال 
عن الفترة الآسيوية من متى تبدأ (تحديدا)؟  هل هي سوق طوكيو فقط؟ 
المهم الفترة الأسترالية وين محلها من الإعراب؟ وهل عند الإشارة للفترة الآسيوية في المنتديات تدخل الأسترالية معها؟!!! 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> المشكلة اخي سمير كيف ابدا على ادخلهم على الاكسل
> يعني من اول خطوة

 لو عرفت اكملهم هديك الملف لا تقلق بس ادعيلى اعرف اضبطه

----------


## سمير صيام

> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
>   اخى سمير    ممكن تفيدنى  عن   وكيف  واين تصدر  الاخبار  تصدر  على التلفزيون وعلى اى قناة
>   وباى وقت  تصدر  يارت تفيدنى   كل ما يتعلق بموضوع  الاخبار   وبارك  الله  فيك

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   تابع بلومبرج ففيها كل شئ واكيد التوقيتات نفسها المعلنة فى جدول الاخبار

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ممكن سؤال 
> عن الفترة الآسيوية من متى تبدأ (تحديدا)؟  هل هي سوق طوكيو فقط؟ 
> المهم الفترة الأسترالية وين محلها من الإعراب؟ وهل عند الإشارة للفترة الآسيوية في المنتديات تدخل الأسترالية معها؟!!! 
> وشكرا

 نعم الفترة الاسيوية تجاوزا تبدا من استراليا ونعتبرها من الفترة الاسيوية

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعنى لو مايكرو مثلا يكون اللوت 10000 بعد تطبيق الرافعه عليه يعنى يكون 100 دولار وهل يمكنى التحكم فى قيمه العقد زى ما بيعلو فى بعض الشركات 
> المهم انه بيظهر حجم العقد 1K يعنى 100 دولار من الحساب
> شكرا جزيلا

 مافيش اى تغيير فى اى قيمة لاى عقد لان التغيير يعنى تغير المسمى
يعنى الميكرو اللوت 1000 وليس 10000 دولار ولو غيرته الى 10000 اصبح مينى وليس ميكرو
1k معناها ميكرو لانه الف دولار

----------


## توفيق12

ان شاء الله الله يوفقك اخي سمير وتكملهم
انا في المتابعة

----------


## توفيق12

اللي فهمتو من موضوع الشموع الذي اعطياتين اياه امس اخي سمير ان شمعة الهامر عند ظهورها يتغير الاتجاه 
واكتشفت انها هذه الشمعة افتتاحها يكون قريب جدا من اغلاقها هل هذا صحيح

----------


## Noora

> نعم الفترة الاسيوية تجاوزا تبدا من استراليا ونعتبرها من الفترة الاسيوية

  
شكرا أستاذ سمير  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اللي فهمتو من موضوع الشموع الذي اعطياتين اياه امس اخي سمير ان شمعة الهامر عند ظهورها يتغير الاتجاه 
> واكتشفت انها هذه الشمعة افتتاحها يكون قريب جدا من اغلاقها هل هذا صحيح

 اللى افتتاحها قريب من اغلاقها هى الدوجى 
راجع كويس  :Boxing:

----------


## توفيق12

طيب اخي سمير وهذه التي ف الصورة ما اسمها علما ان اغلاقها لا يبعد عن افتتاحها الا بحوالي الاربع نقاط

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اخي سمير وهذه التي ف الصورة ما اسمها علما ان اغلاقها لا يبعد عن افتتاحها الا بحوالي الاربع نقاط

 دى هامر ان شاء الله
لكن لا تقول عليها اغلاقها بالقرب من افتتاحها

----------


## توفيق12

بس اخي سمير عندما رايت ارقام الافتتاح والاغلاق رايت انهما يبعدان على بعض بين 5 و8 نقاط

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس اخي سمير عندما رايت ارقام الافتتاح والاغلاق رايت انهما يبعدان على بعض بين 5 و8 نقاط

 لو على فريم صغير طبعا هيبقى الفرق قريب كده لكن اللى يهمنا هنا شكل الشمعة احفظهم بالشكل عشان تعرف تفرقهم بعد كده

----------


## توفيق12

طيب احفظهم بالشكل
يعني افهم من كلامك انه ليس معنى اغلاق قريب من افتتاح يعني تغير في الاتجاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب احفظهم بالشكل
> يعني افهم من كلامك انه ليس معنى اغلاق قريب من افتتاح يعني تغير في الاتجاه

 كل شمعة من هذه الشموع لها شروط معينة
بالنسبة لقرب الافتتاح من الاغلاق فى حدود 5 نقط فى فريم الدقيقة هتعتبر هامر برضه لكنها على فريم الاربع ساعات هتعتبر دوجى
لذلك المهم تحفظ الشروط وانت هتعرفها بالشكل بعد كده

----------


## توفيق12

طيب ماذا لو كانت على فريم الديلي 
لانه هنا يهمني الاسهم في المرحلة الحالية

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ماذا لو كانت على فريم الديلي 
> لانه هنا يهمني الاسهم في المرحلة الحالية

 ماهو بقولك شوف الشروط جيدا وانت هتعرف تطلع نفس الشمعة وهى نفسها اللى فى الصورة تقريبا
لكن طبعا سيكون الفرق اكبر

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..... مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  
هل ممكن التغير السريع لأسعار العملات يمنع تفعيل ال Stop loss & limit orders ؟ 
وهل في موقع معين يعطينا شارتات نحتكم اليها لما نحس ان الشارت غريب شويه؟ 
ولا مفيش رقيب علي شركات الوساطه دي وبيصدق عليها قو ل الشاعر  
فيك الخصام وانت الخصم والحكم ؟!!   :A011:

----------


## توفيق12

ماهو الجاب اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..... مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير  
> هل ممكن التغير السريع لأسعار العملات يمنع تفعيل ال Stop loss & limit orders ؟ 
> وهل في موقع معين يعطينا شارتات نحتكم اليها لما نحس ان الشارت غريب شويه؟ 
> ولا مفيش رقيب علي شركات الوساطه دي وبيصدق عليها قو ل الشاعر  
> فيك الخصام وانت الخصم والحكم ؟!!

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا امير باشا
بالنسبة للشارتات يمكنك الرجوع الى هذا الموقع وللمقارنة مع اسعار شركتك http://www.dailyfx.com/charts/ 
بالنسبة للاستوب مادام لم يمر عليه السعر فلن يتفعل ولو هنا اوردرات معلقة لن تتفعل

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو الجاب اخي سمير

 اتفضل ياغالى    https://forum.arabictrader.com/1044524-8-post.html

----------


## Amir_vet

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اهلا امير باشا
> بالنسبة للشارتات يمكنك الرجوع الى هذا الموقع وللمقارنة مع اسعار شركتك http://www.dailyfx.com/charts/ 
> بالنسبة للاستوب مادام لم يمر عليه السعر فلن يتفعل ولو هنا اوردرات معلقة لن تتفعل

   
باشا حته واحده !!!!!!!..  ربنا يكرمك ياأستاذ سمير :Asvc:  
انت انسان ذوق ومحترم والله..  
بس ياخسارة.... الباشوية اتلغت !!!!!  :Doh:  
هو اللي كنت اقصده ان انا قريت مرة ساعات من حركة السوق السريعه بينضرب الاستوب لوز بس مش بيتفعل بسرعه الا بعد مايحصل خسائر فادحه 
سؤال كمان " بعد اذنك "... مادام في حاجه اسمها الاستوب لوز ..ليه الناس بتخسر الخساير الجامده دي؟ :Yikes3:  
انا عن نفسي حاطط هدف - ان شاء الله -حوالي 50 نقطه كل يوم  :Boxing: 
مع العلم اني شغال علي شارت الدقيقه  
اظن كده مابقاش طماع  
ولا اكونشي طماع وانا مش واخد بالي؟  :Drive1:   :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> باشا حته واحده !!!!!!!..  ربنا يكرمك ياأستاذ سمير 
> انت انسان ذوق ومحترم والله..  
> بس ياخسارة.... الباشوية اتلغت !!!!!  
> هو اللي كنت اقصده ان انا قريت مرة ساعات من حركة السوق السريعه بينضرب الاستوب لوز بس مش بيتفعل بسرعه الا بعد مايحصل خسائر فادحه 
> سؤال كمان " بعد اذنك "... مادام في حاجه اسمها الاستوب لوز ..ليه الناس بتخسر الخساير الجامده دي؟ 
> انا عن نفسي حاطط هدف - ان شاء الله -حوالي 50 نقطه كل يوم 
> مع العلم اني شغال علي شارت الدقيقه  
> اظن كده مابقاش طماع  
> ولا اكونشي طماع وانا مش واخد بالي؟

 الخسائر بسبب سؤء الادارة المالية

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير ماذا حصل بخصوص الاكسل
هل وجدت لي حلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ماذا حصل بخصوص الاكسل
> هل وجدت لي حلا

 لسه ياغالى  :Big Grin:

----------


## توفيق12

خخخ طيب اخي سمير
في الانتظار

----------


## hamod

السلام عليكم 
اخي سمير ماهو الاكسبريت وكيف التعامل معه ‏

----------


## m.mehd

السلام عليكم  
اريد السؤال عن افضل مؤشر ممكن استخدمة( مع)  ال RSI  يعني  يعطيني نتائج جيدة  مع الار اس اي  وافضل شارت ممكن ان استخدمة مع الار اس اي    وانا  اتوقع انه شارت النصف ساعة  ومافوق  بس وانشاللة ممكن نستفيد اذا في طريقة ممتازة لستخدام المؤشر بشكل جيد  
طيب وكمان سؤال  اذا فتحت اكثر من عقد ممكن المارجن يضرب معاي  طيب اذا  فرظنا  اني فاتح عقد رابح 20 نقطة مثلا  هل من الممكن ان افتح عقد اخر  بزوج اخر  يعني الهامش المستخدم  حيزيد  ومع ان الصفقة الاولي رابحة  هل من الممكن يضرب عندي المارجن كول اذا  اصبح  الهامش المستخدم لا يغطي  العقود مع انها عقود رابحة ؟  :Regular Smile:    ارجو  من الاخوان المساعدة  ... وشكرا

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي سمير ماهو الاكسبريت وكيف التعامل معه ‏

 هو برنامج خاص بالميتاتريدر يقوم بالشراء و البيع اتوماتيكيا بناءا على استراتيجية معينة 
و يمكنك البحث فى قسم المؤشرات و الاكسبرتات للمزيد من الفاصيل  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> اريد السؤال عن افضل مؤشر ممكن استخدمة( مع)  ال RSI  يعني  يعطيني نتائج جيدة  مع الار اس اي  وافضل شارت ممكن ان استخدمة مع الار اس اي    وانا  اتوقع انه شارت النصف ساعة  ومافوق  بس وانشاللة ممكن نستفيد اذا في طريقة ممتازة لستخدام المؤشر بشكل جيد  
> طيب وكمان سؤال  اذا فتحت اكثر من عقد ممكن المارجن يضرب معاي  طيب اذا  فرظنا  اني فاتح عقد رابح 20 نقطة مثلا  هل من الممكن ان افتح عقد اخر  بزوج اخر  يعني الهامش المستخدم  حيزيد  ومع ان الصفقة الاولي رابحة  هل من الممكن يضرب عندي المارجن كول اذا  اصبح  الهامش المستخدم لا يغطي  العقود مع انها عقود رابحة ؟    ارجو  من الاخوان المساعدة  ... وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فانا اتعامل بها كدايفرجنس فقط اما غير ذلك فهى تتبع السعر
بالنسبة لسؤالك التانى
مادام الصفقة رابحة فالهامش المتاح يزيد وبالتالى يبعد عنك المارجن كول
لكن ازاى عقدين ويجيلك مارجن كول الا اذا كنت بتستخدم حساب صغير ومخلى النقطة ب 10 دولار
ياريت لو فى مثال عملى عشان اوضح لك اكتر

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير متى يكون التصحيح القوي ومتى يكون التصحيح العادي ولماذا
اتحدث عن الاسهم
مثلا هناك شركة صاعدى لخمس ايام ممتالية هل ممكن يكون تصحيح طويل او ليوم واحد ويستمر الصعود
ولماذا
يعني اريد الحالات

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم اخ سمير ممكن اعرف ايه افضل مؤشر للدعوم والمقاومات انا دلوقتي بستخدم ميوري ماث وخطوط الفيبو والدعم والمقاومة بقي عندي الشارت كل 20 نقطة يا دعم يا مقاومة  وده خنقني  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:    مع العلم ان كل واحد من المؤشرات ديه له اهميته

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير ممكن اعرف ايه افضل مؤشر للدعوم والمقاومات انا دلوقتي بستخدم ميوري ماث وخطوط الفيبو والدعم والمقاومة بقي عندي الشارت كل 20 نقطة يا دعم يا مقاومة  وده خنقني    مع العلم ان كل واحد من المؤشرات ديه له اهميته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا هى مؤشرات جيدة لكنها دعوم ومقاومة رقمية
والافضل للدعم والمقاومة هى استخراج الدعم والمقاومة من الشارت حسب القمم والقيعان

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير متى يكون التصحيح القوي ومتى يكون التصحيح العادي ولماذا
> اتحدث عن الاسهم
> مثلا هناك شركة صاعدى لخمس ايام ممتالية هل ممكن يكون تصحيح طويل او ليوم واحد ويستمر الصعود
> ولماذا
> يعني اريد الحالات

 اخى الكريم
تعامل الموضوع كتحليل فنى عموما وماينطبق على العملات ينطبق على الاسهم
طبعا لا تستطيع ان تحكم بتصحيح 5 ايام ان يستمر ام لا الا فى اطار تحليل عام للشركة

----------


## Maria

عندي سؤال يا سيد سمير صيام 
لما يكون الترند هابط ببيع لكن بخسر لماذا 
لما يكون الترند صاعد بشتري وبخسر كمان  
ليش ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي سؤال يا سيد سمير صيام 
> لما يكون الترند هابط ببيع لكن بخسر لماذا 
> لما يكون الترند صاعد بشتري وبخسر كمان  
> ليش ؟

 اهلا اختى ماريا
الموضوع محتاج تحليل للفريمات الاكبر حتى ابيع واكون مع الترند العام
ولابد عند البيع اضع كل الاحتمالات ومنها انه يعكس ضدى فماذا سافعل
لو بعت ومتاكد ان الترند هابط وبعت من مقاومة وليس من اى مكان وتم كسر المقاومة والترند فاذن الوضع شراء ويتم الشراء من اعادة الاختبار 
فالموضوع محتاج شوية تدريب حتى استطيع ان اتكيف مع السعر وامشى معاه

----------


## adel_s

ما رايك في شركة التريد

----------


## m.mehd

شكرا لك اخي سمير  :Regular Smile:  واللة تعبنااااك معنا  بس عندي سؤال اخر .. بنظرك  ماهية افظل اداة لتحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة ...   الفيبو ؟ الكارميلا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايك في شركة التريد

 والله لم اتعامل معها ولا استطيع الحكم عليها ولكطن اسمع انها اسرائيلية لكن غير متاكد

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخي سمير  واللة تعبنااااك معنا  بس عندي سؤال اخر .. بنظرك  ماهية افظل اداة لتحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة ...   الفيبو ؟ الكارميلا ؟

 الفايبو والكامريلا كويسين لكن الافضل الدعم والمقاومة من الشارت يعنى القمم والقيعان

----------


## m.mehd

شكرا لك اخ سمير .. وحاولت اطلع الدعوم والمقومات بنفسي من الشارت  
والصورة بل المرفقات  ياريت تعطيني رايك.....   وانشاللة يكون رسمي صيحيح  :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخ سمير .. وحاولت اطلع الدعوم والمقومات بنفسي من الشارت  
> والصورة بل المرفقات  ياريت تعطيني رايك.....   وان شاء الله يكون رسمي صيحيح

 تمام ياغالى 
وحاول تشوف مووضع زى كافيه المتداولون العرب وتتابع الشارتات فيه لتتعلم اكتر

----------


## Amir_vet

صباح الخير ياأستاذ سمير :Asvc: 
وصلني النهارده الايميل اللي فيه بيانات الحساب بتاعي
بس مش مكتوب فيه الباس ورد
وكاتب انها هيه اللي انا كتبتها في الاستماره !!!!!!
اي استماره ؟
وكاتبين لو مش فاكر الباسورد اكتب ( اسم الدلع ) ال Nick name
ولو صح هايدوني الباس ورد بتاعتي
انا بصراحه مش شايف دلع اكتر من كده !!!!!!!! 
قوللي اعمل ايه الله يخليك

----------


## m.mehd

شكرا اخي سمير جزيل الشكر  ومابقي عندي غير سؤال لليوم هههه  :Regular Smile:  
اخي سمير   استخدمت  اداة اندروز بيتشفورك  وهيه رائعة لتحديد  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة على شارت النصف ساعه + تحديد مسار للزوج وهذا المهم المسار   بس اتوقع ان الاداة اكيد مش كفاية للتداول  لوحدها  لازم استخدم مع الاندروز  شيئ  اخر   
عموما اية رايك  اعتمد عليها في التحليل ولا انساهااا    :Regular Smile:   والصورة بل المرفقات ياريت تعطيني رايك يا باشا :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير ياأستاذ سمير
> وصلني النهارده الايميل اللي فيه بيانات الحساب بتاعي
> بس مش مكتوب فيه الباس ورد
> وكاتب انها هيه اللي انا كتبتها في الاستماره !!!!!!
> اي استماره ؟
> وكاتبين لو مش فاكر الباسورد اكتب ( اسم الدلع ) ال Nick name
> ولو صح هايدوني الباس ورد بتاعتي
> انا بصراحه مش شايف دلع اكتر من كده !!!!!!!! 
> قوللي اعمل ايه الله يخليك

  عادة كلمة السر تكون رقم تليفون او اى كلمة من بياناتك وبعد كده انت تغيرها  وممكن تكلم اللايف شات يبعتولك غيرها مافيش اى مشكلة

----------


## aliwan

السلام عليكم 
1/ نظام الهامش ماهو حكمه الشرعي ؟
2/ماهي أفضل الشركات في الوساظة وهل يوجد تصنيف عالمي لها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي سمير جزيل الشكر  ومابقي عندي غير سؤال لليوم هههه  
> اخي سمير   استخدمت  اداة اندروز بيتشفورك  وهيه رائعة لتحديد  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة على شارت النصف ساعه + تحديد مسار للزوج وهذا المهم المسار   بس اتوقع ان الاداة اكيد مش كفاية للتداول  لوحدها  لازم استخدم مع الاندروز  شيئ  اخر   
> عموما اية رايك  اعتمد عليها في التحليل ولا انساهااا     والصورة بل المرفقات ياريت تعطيني رايك يا باشا

 لا طبعا مش كافية لوحدها 
عموما عشان تعتمد عليها لازم يكون السعر يحترم مستوياتها عشان تقدر تشتغل عليها
لانه مش فى كل الاحوال هترسمها هيحترمها السعر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> 1/ نظام الهامش ماهو حكمه الشرعي ؟
> 2/ماهي أفضل الشركات في الوساظة وهل يوجد تصنيف عالمي لها؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لشركات الوسطاة ارجع الى هذا الموضوع هيفيدك جا ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6191...ml#post1047907 
بالنسبة للهامش فالموضوع مختلف بيه فلو كان البنك اللى بيقدم لك القرض عن طريق شركة الوساطة وليس مباشرة فهو جائز ان شاء الله لانه هنا تنتفى قرض جر نفع لشركة الوساطة
وان كان شركة الوساطة هى التى تقدم القرض فهذا غير جائز 
واغلب الفتاوى تتكلم عن هذه النقطة

----------


## aliwan

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخي علي الرد السريع ولكن لم أفهم فلو كان البنك اللى بيقدم لك القرض عن طريق شركة الوساطة وليس مباشرة فهو جائز ان شاء الله لانه هنا تنتفى قرض جر نفع لشركة الوساطة
وان كان شركة الوساطة هى التى تقدم القرض فهذا غير جائز 
واغلب الفتاوى تتكلم عن هذه النقطة 
علما بأن الفتاوي تحرمه الانه العقد صوري ويشترط التسليم والسبب في ذلك أن السمسار يدرك تماماً أن جميع عملائه الذين يضاربون في بورصة العملات لا يقصدون العملة لذاتها، ولا يُتوقع من أي منهم أن يدخل في هذا العقد لأجل الحصول على العملة، وإنما هم مضاربون يتداولون العملات بالأرقام قيدياً فيما بينهم للاستفادة من فروق الأسعار، وليس ثمة تسلم أو تسليم فعلي للعملات،

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> مشكور أخي علي الرد السريع ولكن لم أفهم فلو كان البنك اللى بيقدم لك القرض عن طريق شركة الوساطة وليس مباشرة فهو جائز ان شاء الله لانه هنا تنتفى قرض جر نفع لشركة الوساطة
> وان كان شركة الوساطة هى التى تقدم القرض فهذا غير جائز 
> واغلب الفتاوى تتكلم عن هذه النقطة 
> علما بأن الفتاوي تحرمه الانه العقد صوري ويشترط التسليم والسبب في ذلك أن السمسار يدرك تماماً أن جميع عملائه الذين يضاربون في بورصة العملات لا يقصدون العملة لذاتها، ولا يُتوقع من أي منهم أن يدخل في هذا العقد لأجل الحصول على العملة، وإنما هم مضاربون يتداولون العملات بالأرقام قيدياً فيما بينهم للاستفادة من فروق الأسعار، وليس ثمة تسلم أو تسليم فعلي للعملات،

 اخى الكريم
ارجع الى هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله فيه كل الفتاوى الخاصة بالعملات وان وقف معاك شئ ارجع لاى شيخ تثق فيه اما هنا فى المنتديات لن يفيدك اى شخص لان الموضوع مختلف فيه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html

----------


## aliwan

شكرا أخي علي الاهتمام وسرعة الرد.

----------


## aliwan

السلام عليكم 
أريد ان اسأل عن كيفية سحب الارباح وهل استطيع سحبها فورا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أريد ان اسأل عن كيفية سحب الارباح وهل استطيع سحبها فورا؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تستطيع سحب الارباح فورا وذلك بنموذج سحب حسب كل شركة

----------


## FXXF2009

مساء النور 
اسئل عن اوقات الاغلاق اليومي  بتوقت السعوديه وتحديد فترة تعاملات اسيا  واوربا  
هل هناك ثتير على الدولاار   اذ نزل السوق الاسهم الامريكي او العكس

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء النور 
> اسئل عن اوقات الاغلاق اليومي  بتوقت السعوديه وتحديد فترة تعاملات اسيا  واوربا  
> هل هناك ثتير على الدولاار   اذ نزل السوق الاسهم الامريكي او العكس

 اتفضل اضبط حسب توقيتك المحلى  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/tools/marke...kethours.shtml 
بالنسبة للدولار بيؤثر طبعا بالاسهم الامريكية

----------


## محمد صابر محمد

ارجو افاده سريعه كيف لى ان  اتعلم طريقه عمل احدث موشر
فا نا اسمع عن اسماء موشرات غريبهولا اعلم كيف تعمل

----------


## سمير صيام

> ارجو افاده سريعه كيف لى ان  اتعلم طريقه عمل احدث موشر
> فا نا اسمع عن اسماء موشرات غريبهولا اعلم كيف تعمل

 اتفضل برضه سريعا  :Big Grin:    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير جائتني هذه الرسالة من FXDD وللعلم انا كنت قد تسجلت في عرض 100 دولار منذ مدة 
ولكن المشكلة انني جربت كلمة الدخول والكلمة السرية ولم ادخل

----------


## خط القلم

استفسار   
الحين  ارتفع الدولار  والا الين  بها الصورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استفسار   
> الحين  ارتفع الدولار  والا الين  بها الصورة

 هى فين الصورة  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير جائتني هذه الرسالة من FXDD وللعلم انا كنت قد تسجلت في عرض 100 دولار منذ مدة 
> ولكن المشكلة انني جربت كلمة الدخول والكلمة السرية ولم ادخل

 يبقى تكلمهم ياغالى

----------


## خط القلم

الان الارتفاع  المفاجئ  مدري  هي لدولار والا الين   http://up2.m5zn.com/photo/2009/2/24/...fn0hlv.bmp/bmp  
لو ماخرجت الصورة   
في هذا الوقت  يعتبر  الين  مرتفع هعلى الدولار او العكس

----------


## أبو خليل

مرحبا يا جماعة والله يعطيكم مليون عافية ،،، 
ولو سمحتوا سؤال عن حركة الازواج اليومية فلقد سمعت عنها ومو احددها يعني ما هي وكيف يمك الاستفدة منها في المضاربة اليومية لاني مضارب يومي فلو تكرمتم ما هي حركة الازواج الحالية اي الجديدة وطبعا بعد الشرح عن ما هي الحركة وكيف استفيد منها كما ذكرت بالسابق والازواج هي :    اليورودولار ............ ؟؟ الكيبل دولار............. ؟؟ الدولار سويسري .......؟؟ المجنون ...................؟؟ اليورو ين .............؟؟ 
فالازواج السابقة اخرتها لانها معروفة او المشهورة والمحببة للتداول على اقل من راي الشخصي والقليلة السبريد ايضا فارجووووووووووو التوضيح والرررد يا اهل الخبرة وهم كثر وخاصة من حبيبنا ومشرفنا واستاذنا الاخ سمير صيام وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :18:  :015:  :016:  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الان الارتفاع  المفاجئ  مدري  هي لدولار والا الين   http://up2.m5zn.com/photo/2009/2/24/...fn0hlv.bmp/bmp  
> لو ماخرجت الصورة   
> في هذا الوقت  يعتبر  الين  مرتفع هعلى الدولار او العكس

 فى مثل هذه الحالات هنا ارتفاع ويحسب للعملة التى ذكرت اولا يعنى الدولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا يا جماعة والله يعطيكم مليون عافية ،،، 
> ولو سمحتوا سؤال عن حركة الازواج اليومية فلقد سمعت عنها ومو احددها يعني ما هي وكيف يمك الاستفدة منها في المضاربة اليومية لاني مضارب يومي فلو تكرمتم ما هي حركة الازواج الحالية اي الجديدة وطبعا بعد الشرح عن ما هي الحركة وكيف استفيد منها كما ذكرت بالسابق والازواج هي :    اليورودولار ............ ؟؟ الكيبل دولار............. ؟؟ الدولار سويسري .......؟؟ المجنون ...................؟؟ اليورو ين .............؟؟ 
> فالازواج السابقة اخرتها لانها معروفة او المشهورة والمحببة للتداول على اقل من راي الشخصي والقليلة السبريد ايضا فارجووووووووووو التوضيح والرررد يا اهل الخبرة وهم كثر وخاصة من حبيبنا ومشرفنا واستاذنا الاخ سمير صيام وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لحركة الازواج فعليك اخذ حركة سنة كاملة وقسمتها على 12 بمعنى اى عملة من دول تاخد حركته اليومية لمدة سنة وتجمع هذه الحركة والناتج يقسم على 12 ويعتبر الناتج هو متوسط الحركة للزوج

----------


## magdy2007saad

أرجو الافادة فى مصداقية شركة ( PFGFX "PRO FINANCE GROUP") من حيث التسجيل والتعامل .
خصوصا وأنها تقدم خدمة فتح حساب حقيقى بمبلغ 10$ للمبتدئين تجنبا للمخاظر .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرجو الافادة فى مصداقية شركة ( PFGFX "PRO FINANCE GROUP"من حيث التسجيل والتعامل .

 علمى علمك ياغالى 
رايى الشخصى خليك مع الشركات المشهورة افضل

----------


## توفيق12

في نفس الرسالة من fxdd جاء فيها   *رجاء تحويل الودائع علي العنوان التالي عن طريق الواير*    *KeyBank National Association*    *17 Corporate Wood Blvd.* * P O Box 1440  Albany , New York , USA*  *  ABA Number: 021-3000-77  Account Number: 329-68106-5788  Swift Code: KEYBUS33  Account Name (Beneficiary): FXDirectDealer, LLC  Special Instructions: For FXDirectDealer, LLC Control*    *كما يمكنك تحويل المال عن طريق باي بال أو عن طريق شيك عادي الي*   *FXDirectDealer*   *Customer Accounts*   *75 Park Place** – 4th Floor*   *New York**, NY 10007*   *بمجرد القيام بتحويل الوير رجاء الأنتظار يوم أو يومين حتي يتم أضافه المال الي حسابك و بعدها يمكنك في بدأ التجاره* _____________________    *اريد شرحا للسطرين الاخيرين*   *كيف هل يعنون يجب ان ادفع*

----------


## سمير صيام

> في نفس الرسالة من fxdd جاء فيها   *رجاء تحويل الودائع علي العنوان التالي عن طريق الواير*    *KeyBank National Association*    *17 Corporate Wood Blvd.* * P O Box 1440  Albany , New York , USA*  *  ABA Number: 021-3000-77  Account Number: 329-68106-5788  Swift Code: KEYBUS33  Account Name (Beneficiary): FXDirectDealer, LLC  Special Instructions: For FXDirectDealer, LLC Control*    *كما يمكنك تحويل المال عن طريق باي بال أو عن طريق شيك عادي الي*   *FXDirectDealer*   *Customer Accounts*   *75 Park Place** – 4th Floor*   *New York**, NY 10007*   *بمجرد القيام بتحويل الوير رجاء الأنتظار يوم أو يومين حتي يتم أضافه المال الي حسابك و بعدها يمكنك في بدأ التجاره* _____________________    *اريد شرحا للسطرين الاخيرين*   *كيف هل يعنون يجب ان ادفع*

 ده طرق الدفع وبيقولك لو عملت تحويل خلال يومين يصل للحساب

----------


## أبو خليل

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  بالنسبة لحركة الازواج فعليك اخذ حركة سنة كاملة وقسمتها على 12 بمعنى اى عملة من دول تاخد حركته اليومية لمدة سنة وتجمع هذه الحركة والناتج يقسم على 12 ويعتبر الناتج هو متوسط الحركة للزوج

 شكراااا على الرد استاذ سمير ولو سمحت كيف ممكن استفيد من حركة الزوج اليومية في المتاجرة ؟؟؟ 
وسؤالي الثاني كيف يتم حساب الحركة السنوية اي هل الشهرية ام ماذا  وعلى اي اساس هل الاغلاقات لكل شهر مثلا ام الفرق بين الهاي واللو فارجو التوضيح  
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراااا على الرد استاذ سمير ولو سمحت كيف ممكن استفيد من حركة الزوج اليومية في المتاجرة ؟؟؟ 
> وسؤالي الثاني كيف يتم حساب الحركة السنوية هل على اساس الهاي واللو ام فقط اجمع الالاقات للسنة الماضية اي من 1/1/2008الى 31/12/2008 ليعطيني الحركة لهذه السنة اي 2009 ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا

 طبعا الحركة اليومية بتفيد مع توقع انتهاء الحركة اليومية ومن مقاومة تقدر تدخل ضد الترند 
وبيتحسب الحركة الفرق بين الهاى واللو كل يوم

----------


## أبو خليل

> طبعا الحركة اليومية بتفيد مع توقع انتهاء الحركة اليومية ومن مقاومة تقدر تدخل ضد الترند   وبيتحسب الحركة الفرق بين الهاى واللو كل يوم

 والله اوول مرة بشوف شخص بتم الرد عليه بهذه السرعة لانه تم تعديل مشاركتي وانت اخذت المشاركة القديمة استاذ سمير فكل الشكرر وارفع القبعه لك وملنتدنا الغالي على هكذا مشرف وادارة واعضاء ،،، 
والمهم وبصراحة انا اللي بقصده انه حركة اليومية كاليورو دولار  250نقطة من اللو الى الهاي اي اليوم التالي ولو تم الوصول لذلك بيقدر الواحد ياخذ عقد وهو مطمن وايضا كيف بدي احسب الحركة لمدة 320 يوم مثلا فسؤالي وطلبي لا يوجد عندك اي جدول يبين ذلك فارجوو التوضيح والنصيحة لاني كثير سمعتعن هذا الموضوع واهميته اي الاستفادة من الحركة اليومية للازواج و ان شاء تكون فهمتني استاذنا الغالي ؟؟؟ 
واسف على اني غلبتك معي وشكراااااا :Good:  :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله اوول مرة بشوف شخص بتم الرد عليه بهذه السرعة لانه تم تعديل مشاركتي وانت اخذت المشاركة القديمة استاذ سمير فكل الشكرر وارفع القبعه لك وملنتدنا الغالي على هكذا مشرف وادارة واعضاء ،،، 
> والمهم وبصراحة انا اللي بقصده انه حركة اليومية كاليورو دولار  250نقطة من اللو الى الهاي اي اليوم التالي ولو تم الوصول لذلك بيقدر الواحد ياخذ عقد وهو مطمن وايضا كيف بدي احسب الحركة لمدة 320 يوم مثلا فسؤالي وطلبي لا يوجد عندك اي جدول يبين ذلك فارجوو التوضيح والنصيحة لاني كثير سمعتعن هذا الموضوع واهميته اي الاستفادة من الحركة اليومية للازواج و ان شاء تكون فهمتني استاذنا الغالي ؟؟؟ 
> واسف على اني غلبتك معي وشكراااااا

 بالنسبة للحركة اليومية بتحسبها من الهيستورى الموجود فى برنامج التداول وذلك بالضغط على f2  وتاخده على ملف اكسل وتجمع الفرق خلال السنة وتقسمه على عدد ايام التداول
فلو قلنا ان المتوسط 250 مثلا وجاء يوم وحصل حركة تساوى 250 وبالقرب من دعم او مقاومة ممكن عندها افكر ادخل عكس صفقة عكس الاتجاه ولكنه ليس شرط
وكذلك قد تاتى ايام الحركة اليومية = 500 نقطة  
ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك

----------


## قناة الأمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قمت بتنزيل برنامج L trade حتي اضع مؤشر الكماريللا علي شارت الشموع لأطبق استيراتيجية القاهره و لكن شارت الشموع لا يظهر لي و كلما ضغطت عليه لا يظهر الا القضبان 
اخذت صوره للبرنامج و لكن لا استطيع تحميلها 
هل لابد ان ارفعها علي موقع اليكتروني؟

----------


## hala2244

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  * عندي سؤال لو تكرمت  ولك جزيل الشكر .* *سؤالي هو :  أنا المفروض اني أعرف  خط اتجاه سير العمله أو ما يسمى بالترند من خلال الشارت اليومي .. أفتح الشارت اليومي وأشوف اتجاه العمله على أقل تقدير خلال عشره الى عشرين يوم الأخيره وبناء عليه أقرر اذا كان الاتجاه صاعد أم هابط أم جانبي .  كلام صحيح ؟؟؟* *طيب الأن أنا مثلا عرفت أنه اتجاه العمله صاعد مثلا ... وقررت أن أعمل على شارت الساعه سأقوم برسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي  عليه حتى أتصيد الفرصه المناسبه للدخول بصفقه .* *طبعا  الصفقه لازم تكون شراء .. لأني أنا بعمل على ترند صاعد .. طيب هل هذا معناه أنني يجب أن أضع الفيبوناتشي على آخر موجه هابطه ؟؟؟؟  باعتبار أن هذا الهبوط تصحيحي وأن العمله ستعود للصعود لا محاله فأدخل معها شراء عندما يخترق السعر خط  المئه ؟؟؟  أم انني أرسمه على آخر موجه بغض النظر عن كونها صاعده أو هابطه ؟؟؟ *  *يعني هل أستطيع أن أقول أنني اذا كنت أتعامل مع ترند صاعد فانني أبحث عن الموجات التصحيحيه الهبوطيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو .* *واذا كنت أعمل على ترند هابط أبحث عن آخر موجه صعوديه تصحيحيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو ؟؟* *هل أستطيع أن أعتبر هذه قاعده ؟؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟ *   *أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضح ... تقبل تحياتي .. شكرا*

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
اخى العزيز يوجد مواقع للتوصيات تعطى جداول للتوصيات ومنها تكون بتاريخ سابق يومين مثلا فهل من الممكن  ان تكون هناك توصيه او تحليل (مش شرط توصيه من موقع ما) ويستمر فاعليه التحليل لمده يومين يعنى الصفقه تستمر يومين ولا لازم كل يوم بيومه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قمت بتنزيل برنامج L trade حتي اضع مؤشر الكماريللا علي شارت الشموع لأطبق استيراتيجية القاهره و لكن شارت الشموع لا يظهر لي و كلما ضغطت عليه لا يظهر الا القضبان 
> اخذت صوره للبرنامج و لكن لا استطيع تحميلها 
> هل لابد ان ارفعها علي موقع اليكتروني؟

 ارفعها هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploader.php

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قمت بتنزيل برنامج L trade حتي اضع مؤشر الكماريللا علي شارت الشموع لأطبق استيراتيجية القاهره و لكن شارت الشموع لا يظهر لي و كلما ضغطت عليه لا يظهر الا القضبان 
> اخذت صوره للبرنامج و لكن لا استطيع تحميلها 
> هل لابد ان ارفعها علي موقع اليكتروني؟

 الشرح فى المرفقات  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  * عندي سؤال لو تكرمت  ولك جزيل الشكر .* *سؤالي هو :  أنا المفروض اني أعرف  خط اتجاه سير العمله أو ما يسمى بالترند من خلال الشارت اليومي .. أفتح الشارت اليومي وأشوف اتجاه العمله على أقل تقدير خلال عشره الى عشرين يوم الأخيره وبناء عليه أقرر اذا كان الاتجاه صاعد أم هابط أم جانبي .  كلام صحيح ؟؟؟* *طيب الأن أنا مثلا عرفت أنه اتجاه العمله صاعد مثلا ... وقررت أن أعمل على شارت الساعه سأقوم برسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي  عليه حتى أتصيد الفرصه المناسبه للدخول بصفقه .* *طبعا  الصفقه لازم تكون شراء .. لأني أنا بعمل على ترند صاعد .. طيب هل هذا معناه أنني يجب أن أضع الفيبوناتشي على آخر موجه هابطه ؟؟؟؟  باعتبار أن هذا الهبوط تصحيحي وأن العمله ستعود للصعود لا محاله فأدخل معها شراء عندما يخترق السعر خط  المئه ؟؟؟  أم انني أرسمه على آخر موجه بغض النظر عن كونها صاعده أو هابطه ؟؟؟ *  *يعني هل أستطيع أن أقول أنني اذا كنت أتعامل مع ترند صاعد فانني أبحث عن الموجات التصحيحيه الهبوطيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو .* *واذا كنت أعمل على ترند هابط أبحث عن آخر موجه صعوديه تصحيحيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو ؟؟* *هل أستطيع أن أعتبر هذه قاعده ؟؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟ *   *أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضح ... تقبل تحياتي .. شكرا*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كلام سليم مع تعديل بسيط وهو الرسم على اخر موجة سواء على الاربع ساعات او الساعة سواء هابطة او صاعدة لكن المهم انها تكون اخر موجة

----------


## وليد الحلو

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  * عندي سؤال لو تكرمت  ولك جزيل الشكر .* *سؤالي هو :  أنا المفروض اني أعرف  خط اتجاه سير العمله أو ما يسمى بالترند من خلال الشارت اليومي .. أفتح الشارت اليومي وأشوف اتجاه العمله على أقل تقدير خلال عشره الى عشرين يوم الأخيره وبناء عليه أقرر اذا كان الاتجاه صاعد أم هابط أم جانبي .  كلام صحيح ؟؟؟* *طيب الأن أنا مثلا عرفت أنه اتجاه العمله صاعد مثلا ... وقررت أن أعمل على شارت الساعه سأقوم برسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي  عليه حتى أتصيد الفرصه المناسبه للدخول بصفقه .* *طبعا  الصفقه لازم تكون شراء .. لأني أنا بعمل على ترند صاعد .. طيب هل هذا معناه أنني يجب أن أضع الفيبوناتشي على آخر موجه هابطه ؟؟؟؟  باعتبار أن هذا الهبوط تصحيحي وأن العمله ستعود للصعود لا محاله فأدخل معها شراء عندما يخترق السعر خط  المئه ؟؟؟  أم انني أرسمه على آخر موجه بغض النظر عن كونها صاعده أو هابطه ؟؟؟ *  *يعني هل أستطيع أن أقول أنني اذا كنت أتعامل مع ترند صاعد فانني أبحث عن الموجات التصحيحيه الهبوطيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو .* *واذا كنت أعمل على ترند هابط أبحث عن آخر موجه صعوديه تصحيحيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو ؟؟* *هل أستطيع أن أعتبر هذه قاعده ؟؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟ *   *أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضح ... تقبل تحياتي .. شكرا*

  و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته  
سؤال ممتاز أختى 
فى الحالة اللى ذكرتيها العمل يكون على اى موجه بس خذى صفقات الشراء فقط 
يعنى لو رسمتى الفيبوناتشى على موجه فى اتجاه الاتجاه العام ادخلى مع اعادة اختبار المستويات المكسورة مثلاً 
اشم رائحة طريقة الوافى فى الموضوع 
لو هذا صحيح انصحك بالاستمرار فأنا من تلاميذه و هو نظام رائع يفتح لكى المجال للابداع  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
> اخى العزيز يوجد مواقع للتوصيات تعطى جداول للتوصيات ومنها تكون بتاريخ سابق يومين مثلا فهل من الممكن  ان تكون هناك توصيه او تحليل (مش شرط توصيه من موقع ما) ويستمر فاعليه التحليل لمده يومين يعنى الصفقه تستمر يومين ولا لازم كل يوم بيومه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ممكن جدا لو شغلهم سوينجات طويلة او متوسطة المدى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
> اخى العزيز يوجد مواقع للتوصيات تعطى جداول للتوصيات ومنها تكون بتاريخ سابق يومين مثلا فهل من الممكن  ان تكون هناك توصيه او تحليل (مش شرط توصيه من موقع ما) ويستمر فاعليه التحليل لمده يومين يعنى الصفقه تستمر يومين ولا لازم كل يوم بيومه
> شكرا جزيلا

 السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
انصحك بالتعامل مع خدمة DailyFX Plus التى تقدمها FXCM لعملائها 
و فيها توصيات جيدة أثنى عليها الاخوة كثيراً  https://plus.dailyfx.com/tnews/index.jsp?ib=fxcmarabic 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> كلام سليم مع تعديل بسيط وهو الرسم على اخر موجة سواء على الاربع ساعات او الساعة سواء هابطة او صاعدة لكن المهم انها تكون اخر موجة

  انا قلت سمير نايم أحاول ارد بقي بس يا فرحة تمت 
يا أخي أفسح لينا المجال  :Big Grin:  
صباح الورد و الياسمين يا أبو سمرة  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Amir_vet

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  * عندي سؤال لو تكرمت  ولك جزيل الشكر .* *سؤالي هو :  أنا المفروض اني أعرف  خط اتجاه سير العمله أو ما يسمى بالترند من خلال الشارت اليومي .. أفتح الشارت اليومي وأشوف اتجاه العمله على أقل تقدير خلال عشره الى عشرين يوم الأخيره وبناء عليه أقرر اذا كان الاتجاه صاعد أم هابط أم جانبي .  كلام صحيح ؟؟؟* *طيب الأن أنا مثلا عرفت أنه اتجاه العمله صاعد مثلا ... وقررت أن أعمل على شارت الساعه سأقوم برسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي  عليه حتى أتصيد الفرصه المناسبه للدخول بصفقه .* *طبعا  الصفقه لازم تكون شراء .. لأني أنا بعمل على ترند صاعد .. طيب هل هذا معناه أنني يجب أن أضع الفيبوناتشي على آخر موجه هابطه ؟؟؟؟  باعتبار أن هذا الهبوط تصحيحي وأن العمله ستعود للصعود لا محاله فأدخل معها شراء عندما يخترق السعر خط  المئه ؟؟؟  أم انني أرسمه على آخر موجه بغض النظر عن كونها صاعده أو هابطه ؟؟؟ *  *يعني هل أستطيع أن أقول أنني اذا كنت أتعامل مع ترند صاعد فانني أبحث عن الموجات التصحيحيه الهبوطيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو .* *واذا كنت أعمل على ترند هابط أبحث عن آخر موجه صعوديه تصحيحيه وأرسم عليها الفيبو ؟؟* *هل أستطيع أن أعتبر هذه قاعده ؟؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟ *   *أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضح ... تقبل تحياتي .. شكرا*

 انا طبعا هاسيب الاجابه لأساتذتنا... بس احب اقولك حمد الله علي السلامه ياأستاذه هاله  :Asvc:  
ووالله زعلت كتير بعد ماقريت االرساله " المأساويه " بتاعتك اللي بترفعي فيها الرايه البيضا 
لا حياة مع اليأس  :015:

----------


## m.mehd

السلام عليكم   
اخ سمير سؤالي  متي اعلم اني جاهز لفتح حساب حيقيقي ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   
> اخ سمير سؤالي  متي اعلم اني جاهز لفتح حساب حيقيقي ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عندما تثق فى تحليلك او فى طريقتك ويكون حسابك الديمو بربح دايما اخر الشهر

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا قلت سمير نايم أحاول ارد بقي بس يا فرحة تمت 
> يا أخي أفسح لينا المجال  
> صباح الورد و الياسمين يا أبو سمرة  
> ودى و تقديرى

  صباح الفل ياغالى

----------


## hala2244

> انا طبعا هاسيب الاجابه لأساتذتنا... بس احب اقولك حمد الله علي السلامه ياأستاذه هاله

  

> ووالله زعلت كتير بعد ماقريت االرساله " المأساويه " بتاعتك اللي بترفعي فيها الرايه البيضا  لا حياة مع اليأس

   الف شكر ليك أخي العزيز .. أنا فعلا والله وصلت لمرحله من التعب واليأس  . لكن الحمد لله عملت بنصيحة  الاستاذ  سمير . أخدت اجازه  وسبت الموضوع تماما . حسيت اني ارتحت شويه . بس ماقدرتش أطول .. الاجازه كانت قصيره جدا . أنا والله  بحب الفوركس جدا جدا . وكل ما أقرر اسيبه الاقي نفسي أرجعله تاني  . ربنا يسهل يارب . والف شكر على كلامك الجميل أخي .    

> و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته   سؤال ممتاز أختى  فى الحالة اللى ذكرتيها العمل يكون على اى موجه بس خذى صفقات الشراء فقط  يعنى لو رسمتى الفيبوناتشى على موجه فى اتجاه الاتجاه العام ادخلى مع اعادة اختبار المستويات المكسورة مثلاً اشم رائحة طريقة الوافى فى الموضوع  لو هذا صحيح انصحك بالاستمرار فأنا من تلاميذه و هو نظام رائع يفتح لكى المجال للابداع  ودى و تقديرى

   أستاذنا الغالي محمد .. أنا والله من المتابعين معاك بدروسك الجميله من زمان  . ربنا يوفقك ويبارك فيك .  كلامك صحيح والرائحه الي شميتها فعلا رائحة طريقة الوافي رحمة الله عليه .  حقولك على حاجه يا أستاذي العزيز ولكل الأعضاء الكرام هنا .  طبعا أغلبكم قرأ الموضوع الي كتبته هنا من  فتره  بسيطه  اني كنت فعلا وصلت لمرحله الاحباط واليأس من موضوع الفوركس . لأني ما خليتش ولا حاجه تعتب عليا  الا ودرستها  واتبحرت فيها . كنت كل ما أحس اني خلاص الحمد لله ابتديت أتمكن من الموضوع أحس انه الأمور بتفلت من ايدي تاني وآكل على دماغي بالخساير .. وأنا هنا بتكلم عن خساير بشكل عام حتى لو على الديمو .. يعني مش عايزه انكم تفهموا اني زعلانه عشان أنا بخسر على الحقيقي .. لا أنا الحقيقي خسرته خلاص ومش حموله تاني الا لمن أتمكن من الموضوع  . لكن حتى على الديمو كل ما جربت طريقه  تفشل . لغاية ما نصحني الاستاذ سمير والاستاذ عبد الكريم اني أسيب الموضوع شويه وأخد أجازه .   بعدها بفتره بسيطه .. نصحني الاستاذ عبد الكريم بأن أقرأ طريقة الوافي رحمة الله عليه . وهيا موجوده هنا في المنتدى . وفعلا قرأتها .. بس في البدايه حسيت انها صعبه شويه .  الجميل في الموضوع انه أكثر من صدفه اجتمعت مع بعض .. أولا دخلت الورشه الي هنا في المنتدى بتاعت استراتيجية الوافي . وفي نفس الوقت  نصحني أحد المحللين الفنين  في منتدى ثاني نصيحه أعتبرتها دهب .  قالي شوفي .. الفوركس عباره عن ثلاث حاجات :  الترند   ..  والقمم والقيعان  والفيبوناتشي .. والي ما بيعرفش فيهم .. يبقى مابيعرفش حاجه في الفوركس خالص.  سبحان الله . نصيحته جات مطابقه تماما مع كل بنود طريقة الوافي . فهي تشتمل كل هذه النقاط . حسيت اني كنت دايما بجري ورى الحاجات البسيطه وسايبه الزبده ولب الموضوع ...  درست الشموع . درست المؤشرات . درست النماذج . كنت أبحث عن استراتيجيه بقالب جاهز عشان أرتاح  وبس ... اذا قطع الخط الأحمر الخط الاصفر بيع واذا كان الخط الفلاني تحت العلاني اشتري ..   :Noco:    . سنتين من عمري وأنا شغاله  على  الحاجات البسيطه وتاركه الأساس . أنا مش بقلل طبعا من أهميت الشموع والنماذج والكلام ده كله .. لكن الأساس  كنت سايباه .  الترند أنا كنت بشتغل على بركة الله ولا عمري بصيت للترند ..  الدعوم والمقاومات ... اتعلمت ازاي أنا لازم أطلعها من الترند اليومي وبعدين أخدها معايا لأي فريم تاني أنا عايزه أشتغل عليه . كمان القصه دي ما عرفتهاش غير لما قرأت طريقة الوافي رحمه الله .   الفيبوناتشي ...  اتعلمت ازاي أستخدمها زي شبكة الصيد بالظبط الي بيستخدمها الصياد عشان يصطاد السمك . بيرمي الشبكه في مكان هوه عارف انه السمك حيجي عليه ... ويقعد هوه يستنى السمك لغاية لما يجي لعنده ويروح لافف الشبكه عليه ومصطاده ... مش هوه يقعد يجري ورى السمك  عشان يصطاده ويتخبط يمين ويسار وفي الأخير السمك بيروح ويهرب منه بسهوله وهوه بيغرق  في البحر ولا عمره حيصطاد ولا سمكه .  الكلام ده أنا بكتبه هنا عشان كل الناس المبتدئين الي مثلي يستفيدو منه .. أنا بديكم عصاره تجربه مدتها سنتين . خدوها بدقيقتين . اقرأ الكلام الي  أنا بقوله كويس واستفيد من كل التعب الي أنا تعبته . ما تجريش ورى العمله .. خليها هيا تيجي لغاية عندك . انصبلها الشبكه ( الفيبوناتشي ) وقعد استناها  . اخترقت القمه اشتريها . كسرت القاع بيعها .  وطبعا مش تشتري وتبيع كده على البركه ... لا طبعا . انت لازم تكون فاهم الترند العام للزوج . يعني لو رجعنا لمثال الصياد ... الصياد لمن بيعرف انه البحر هايج اليوم مثلا أو الجو مش كويس ما بيخرجش للصيد خالص ( الأخبار ) . أو ممكن يعرف أنه تيار الهوا اليوم  رايح للجهه الشرقيه أو الغربيه فبالتالي السمك حيروح مع الموج والتيار فأنا حروح أنصبله الشبكه هناك .  لو الترند صاعد أوعى أوعى أوعى تدخل بيع ... مهما كانت المغريات .  ولو الترند نازل اوعى اوعى اوعى تدخل شراء مهما كانت المغريات .    أتمنى أنه يكون كلامي صحيح . وأعتذر لكم جميعا على موجة الاحباط الي سببتهالكم قبل يومين . أنا رجعتلكم تاني وكلي أمل باذن الله اننا نقدر نستفيد . ويارب يوفقكم جميعا . تحياتي الخاصه للاستاذ سمير . والاستاذ عبد الكريم والاستاذ محمد الحلو . ولجميع المشاركين والاعضاء . تقبلوني أختا لكم .    :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر ليك أخي العزيز .. أنا فعلا والله وصلت لمرحله من التعب واليأس  . لكن الحمد لله عملت بنصيحة  الاستاذ  سمير . أخدت اجازه  وسبت الموضوع تماما . حسيت اني ارتحت شويه . بس ماقدرتش أطول .. الاجازه كانت قصيره جدا . أنا والله  بحب الفوركس جدا جدا . وكل ما أقرر اسيبه الاقي نفسي أرجعله تاني  . ربنا يسهل يارب . والف شكر على كلامك الجميل أخي .     أستاذنا الغالي محمد .. أنا والله من المتابعين معاك بدروسك الجميله من زمان  . ربنا يوفقك ويبارك فيك .  كلامك صحيح والرائحه الي شميتها فعلا رائحة طريقة الوافي رحمة الله عليه .  حقولك على حاجه يا أستاذي العزيز ولكل الأعضاء الكرام هنا .  طبعا أغلبكم قرأ الموضوع الي كتبته هنا من  فتره  بسيطه  اني كنت فعلا وصلت لمرحله الاحباط واليأس من موضوع الفوركس . لأني ما خليتش ولا حاجه تعتب عليا  الا ودرستها  واتبحرت فيها . كنت كل ما أحس اني خلاص الحمد لله ابتديت أتمكن من الموضوع أحس انه الأمور بتفلت من ايدي تاني وآكل على دماغي بالخساير .. وأنا هنا بتكلم عن خساير بشكل عام حتى لو على الديمو .. يعني مش عايزه انكم تفهموا اني زعلانه عشان أنا بخسر على الحقيقي .. لا أنا الحقيقي خسرته خلاص ومش حموله تاني الا لمن أتمكن من الموضوع  . لكن حتى على الديمو كل ما جربت طريقه  تفشل . لغاية ما نصحني الاستاذ سمير والاستاذ عبد الكريم اني أسيب الموضوع شويه وأخد أجازه .   بعدها بفتره بسيطه .. نصحني الاستاذ عبد الكريم بأن أقرأ طريقة الوافي رحمة الله عليه . وهيا موجوده هنا في المنتدى . وفعلا قرأتها .. بس في البدايه حسيت انها صعبه شويه .  الجميل في الموضوع انه أكثر من صدفه اجتمعت مع بعض .. أولا دخلت الورشه الي هنا في المنتدى بتاعت استراتيجية الوافي . وفي نفس الوقت  نصحني أحد المحللين الفنين  في منتدى ثاني نصيحه أعتبرتها دهب .  قالي شوفي .. الفوركس عباره عن ثلاث حاجات :  الترند   ..  والقمم والقيعان  والفيبوناتشي .. والي ما بيعرفش فيهم .. يبقى مابيعرفش حاجه في الفوركس خالص.  سبحان الله . نصيحته جات مطابقه تماما مع كل بنود طريقة الوافي . فهي تشتمل كل هذه النقاط . حسيت اني كنت دايما بجري ورى الحاجات البسيطه وسايبه الزبده ولب الموضوع ...  درست الشموع . درست المؤشرات . درست النماذج . كنت أبحث عن استراتيجيه بقالب جاهز عشان أرتاح  وبس ... اذا قطع الخط الأحمر الخط الاصفر بيع واذا كان الخط الفلاني تحت العلاني اشتري ..     . سنتين من عمري وأنا شغاله  على  الحاجات البسيطه وتاركه الأساس . أنا مش بقلل طبعا من أهميت الشموع والنماذج والكلام ده كله .. لكن الأساس  كنت سايباه .  الترند أنا كنت بشتغل على بركة الله ولا عمري بصيت للترند ..  الدعوم والمقاومات ... اتعلمت ازاي أنا لازم أطلعها من الترند اليومي وبعدين أخدها معايا لأي فريم تاني أنا عايزه أشتغل عليه . كمان القصه دي ما عرفتهاش غير لما قرأت طريقة الوافي رحمه الله .   الفيبوناتشي ...  اتعلمت ازاي أستخدمها زي شبكة الصيد بالظبط الي بيستخدمها الصياد عشان يصطاد السمك . بيرمي الشبكه في مكان هوه عارف انه السمك حيجي عليه ... ويقعد هوه يستنى السمك لغاية لما يجي لعنده ويروح لافف الشبكه عليه ومصطاده ... مش هوه يقعد يجري ورى السمك  عشان يصطاده ويتخبط يمين ويسار وفي الأخير السمك بيروح ويهرب منه بسهوله وهوه بيغرق  في البحر ولا عمره حيصطاد ولا سمكه .  الكلام ده أنا بكتبه هنا عشان كل الناس المبتدئين الي مثلي يستفيدو منه .. أنا بديكم عصاره تجربه مدتها سنتين . خدوها بدقيقتين . اقرأ الكلام الي  أنا بقوله كويس واستفيد من كل التعب الي أنا تعبته . ما تجريش ورى العمله .. خليها هيا تيجي لغاية عندك . انصبلها الشبكه ( الفيبوناتشي ) وقعد استناها  . اخترقت القمه اشتريها . كسرت القاع بيعها .  وطبعا مش تشتري وتبيع كده على البركه ... لا طبعا . انت لازم تكون فاهم الترند العام للزوج . يعني لو رجعنا لمثال الصياد ... الصياد لمن بيعرف انه البحر هايج اليوم مثلا أو الجو مش كويس ما بيخرجش للصيد خالص ( الأخبار ) . أو ممكن يعرف أنه تيار الهوا اليوم  رايح للجهه الشرقيه أو الغربيه فبالتالي السمك حيروح مع الموج والتيار فأنا حروح أنصبله الشبكه هناك .  لو الترند صاعد أوعى أوعى أوعى تدخل بيع ... مهما كانت المغريات .  ولو الترند نازل اوعى اوعى اوعى تدخل شراء مهما كانت المغريات .    أتمنى أنه يكون كلامي صحيح . وأعتذر لكم جميعا على موجة الاحباط الي سببتهالكم قبل يومين . أنا رجعتلكم تاني وكلي أمل باذن الله اننا نقدر نستفيد . ويارب يوفقكم جميعا . تحياتي الخاصه للاستاذ سمير . والاستاذ عبد الكريم والاستاذ محمد الحلو . ولجميع المشاركين والاعضاء . تقبلوني أختا لكم .

 انا بس عايز اضيف نقطة واحدة
انك تطوعى الادوات دى لتحقيق اهدافك يعنى الكل يعرف هذه الادوات لكن هل قدر يتسفيد منهم ويعرف يحلل بيهم هى دى اللى تنقص الكثير وهى دى اللى تفرق من رؤية محلل لاخر

----------


## hala2244

صحيح استاذي الغالي . كلامك تمام والله . وهيا دي النقطه الي أنا مازلت  لحد الان . أحاول أن اتمكن منها . 
ونحن هنا أصلا من أجل هذا . 
وعشان كده احنا محتاجين فعلا وقفتكم معانا ومساعدتكم لنا بانكم تعلمونا وترشدونا لتطويع وحسن استخدام هذه الادوات .
اتمنى فعلا اني الاقي الطريق الصح الي امشي فيه .
أنا والله من كتر ما تعبت . اني تعهدت على نفسي اني اذا نجحت في هذا المجال أن اساعد كل مبتدئ بكل ما آتاني الله من قوه .
ربنا يسهل ويوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> صحيح استاذي الغالي . كلامك تمام والله . وهيا دي النقطه الي أنا مازلت لحد الان ا . ومازلت أحاول أن اتمكن منها . 
> ونحن هنا أصلا من أجل هذا . 
> وعشان كده احنا محتاجين فعلا وقفتكم معانا ومساعدتكم لنا بانكم تعلمونا وترشدونا لتطويع وحسن استخدام هذه الادوات .
> اتمنى فعلا اني الاقي الطريق الصح الي امشي فيه .
> أنا والله من كتر ما تعبت . اني تعهدت على نفسي اني اذا نجحت في هذا المجال أن اساعد كل مبتدئ بكل ما آتاني الله من قوه .
> ربنا يسهل ويوفق الجميع يارب

 تمام مادام اتفقنا انه هذه النقاط مهمة وتختلف نجاح محلل لاخر حسب نجاح توقعه للشارت بهذه الادوات
طيب نعمل ايه عشان نصل لمرحلة ان توقعى (لان التحليل كله توقع) يكون توقع صحيح
يبقى عليكى بمراقبة كل شارت فيه تحليل ينزل المنتدى وتراقبى استخدامه لهذه الادوات كان ازاى وايه اللى مختلف عن رؤيتك لنفس الشارت وهل توقعه او توقعك اللى نجح 
وهكذا مع كل تحليل ينزل المنتدى فمع الوقت هتتعلمى التوقع بنفسك الصحيح بخلاصة خبرة كل من نزل شارت تحليل

----------


## قناة الأمه

أستاذ سمير أنا ضغطت  علي ما يشير اليه السهم و لا يظهر لي الي القضبان
لا أدري ما المشكله عندي 
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير أنا ضغطت  علي ما يشير اليه السهم و لا يظهر لي الي القضبان
> لا أدري ما المشكله عندي 
> و جزاكم الله خيرا

 طيب هقولك حل جربه
ضع الملف التالى بعد فك الضغط فى هذا المسار 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates 
واعمل رستارت للبرنامج
وقولى هيظهر ايه

----------


## قناة الأمه

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك لك  لقد حلت المشكله

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك لك  لقد حلت المشكله

  :Good:

----------


## قناة الأمه

بالنسبه لضبط مؤشر البولينجر باندس لتطبيق استيراتيجية القاهره 
period 20
deviations 5 
apply to close
shift 0
اشعر ان ها خاطئ فقد اعطت لي شكلا غريبا لم اره في الشارتات المرفقه في الاستيراتيجيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه لضبط مؤشر البولينجر باندس لتطبيق استيراتيجية القاهره 
> period 20
> deviations 5 
> apply to close
> shift 0
> اشعر ان ها خاطئ فقد اعطت لي شكلا غريبا لم اره في الشارتات المرفقه في الاستيراتيجيه

 البولينجر على اعدادته الافتراضية خلى ال5 خليها 2

----------


## قناة الأمه

جزاك الله خيرا 
خير الناس أنفعهم للناس................

----------


## قناة الأمه

أسف لكثرة الأسئله و لكني لازلت في خطواتي الأولي في هذا العالم الواسع ............
كيف يمكنني ان اضع خطا يوضح قيمة النقطه التي اخترتها في شارتات  برنامج L trader ؟
مش عارف احدد قيمة النقطه اللي اخترتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> أسف لكثرة الأسئله و لكني لازلت في خطواتي الأولي في هذا العالم الواسع ............
> كيف يمكنني ان اضع خطا يوضح قيمة النقطه التي اخترتها في شارتات  برنامج L trader ؟
> مش عارف احدد قيمة النقطه اللي اخترتها

 هو لا يوجد خط يوضح قيمة النقطة لكن لو تقصد خط يحدد السعر الحالى هو اوتوماتيك على الشارت موجود

----------


## قناة الأمه

طيب ازاي احدد قيمة نقطة الدخول اللي اخترتها بدقه؟
علي الخط العمودي فيه تباعد بين قيم الارقام

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب ازاي احدد قيمة نقطة الدخول اللي اخترتها بدقه؟
> علي الخط العمودي فيه تباعد بين قيم الارقام

 انت تابع السعر على الخط الافقى ولا تتابع العمودى

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم :
أريد كتاب لجون مورفي أرجو وضع الكتاب وليس الرابط أني لم أستطيع تحميله وشكرأ لكم .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم :
> أريد كتاب لجون مورفي أرجو وضع الكتاب وليس الرابط أني لم أستطيع تحميله وشكرأ لكم .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لن ينفع وضعه هنا لان حجمه كبير فلابد من رابط

----------


## yasser1

أعطيني الرابط الموجود عندك أخ سمير ربما كان غير الذي عندي ولمحة صغيرة عن طريقة التحميل .
دايماً مغلبك معي يا أخ سمير الورد.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أعطيني الرابط الموجود عندك أخ سمير ربما كان غير الذي عندي ولمحة صغيرة عن طريقة التحميل .
> دايماً مغلبك معي يا أخ سمير الورد.

 اتفضل  http://www.4shared.com/file/87151642...hn_Murphy.html

----------


## توفيق12

ماهو السبريد لكل الازواج

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو السبريد لكل الازواج

 الاسبيرد بيختلف من شركة لاخرى

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. صباح الخير ياأستاذ سمير  :Asvc:   ازاي اقوم بسحب المبلغ اللي كسبته " اذا كسبت حاجه يعني " ؟  :AA:   وهل الافضل اننا نسحب الارباح اول بأول ولا تستني عليها لحد ماتزيد ونسحبها :016:   عارف ان حضرتك ممكن تقول كل واحد وحسب ظروفه  انا بسأل حضرتك عن رأيك الشخصي  يعني ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكاني ؟!!!  غير كده كمان انا سمعت ان المفروض الواحد مايخليش حسابه يتضاعف ويسحب ارباحه اول بأول عشان مايلفتش نظر الشركه " ويتوصوا" بيه ؟ :No3:   ايه مدي صحة الكلام ده ؟  :A011:

----------


## قناة الأمه

لازلت لا اعلم كيف احدد قيمة نقطه اخترتها علي الشارت في برنامج L trade
هل معني كلامك ان انتظرحتي يأتي الخط الافقي بتاع اسعار الان  علي هذه النقطه لأعرف قيمتها 
ارجو التوضيح

----------


## aliwan

السلام عليكم 
أريد ان أتاجر في ااذهب فكيف أبدا؟

----------


## توفيق12

اذا كانت هناك مثلا صفقة بمارجن 7  دولار وذهبت الصفقة في اتجاه الخسارة ووصلت الخسارة الى 7 دولار بدون ما تصل للستوب لوز هل ستقفل الصفقة لوحدها لان مارجن الصفقة انتهى

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

سؤال من قضلك اخي الفاضل
كيف يمكنني حساب قيمة النقطة لاي عقد طبفا للسعر الموجود و هل هو متغير طبقا لاسعار السوق
هل يمكن اعطاء مثال لذلك من فضلك
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. صباح الخير ياأستاذ سمير   ازاي اقوم بسحب المبلغ اللي كسبته " اذا كسبت حاجه يعني " ؟   وهل الافضل اننا نسحب الارباح اول بأول ولا تستني عليها لحد ماتزيد ونسحبها  عارف ان حضرتك ممكن تقول كل واحد وحسب ظروفه  انا بسأل حضرتك عن رأيك الشخصي  يعني ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكاني ؟!!!  غير كده كمان انا سمعت ان المفروض الواحد مايخليش حسابه يتضاعف ويسحب ارباحه اول بأول عشان مايلفتش نظر الشركه " ويتوصوا" بيه ؟  ايه مدي صحة الكلام ده ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الافضل ان تسحب جزء وتترك جزء لتنمية راس المال  
وسيبك من باقى الكلام

----------


## سمير صيام

> لازلت لا اعلم كيف احدد قيمة نقطه اخترتها علي الشارت في برنامج L trade
> هل معني كلامك ان انتظرحتي يأتي الخط الافقي بتاع اسعار الان  علي هذه النقطه لأعرف قيمتها 
> ارجو التوضيح

 المشكلة انا مش عارف قصدك كويس فهل تقصد انك عايو تبيع مثلا اليوور من 1.2900 وهو الان 1.2800 فهنا لازم تضع امر بيع او شراء معلق حسب الصفقة التى تريدها
فهل هذا ما تسال عنه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أريد ان أتاجر في ااذهب فكيف أبدا؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بتعلم التحليل الفنى جيدا والتطبيق على الديمو لفترة لا تقل عن 3 شهور للتاكد من طريقة عملك ونجاحها وبعد كده تشوف شركة بها الدهب وموثوق فيها لتشترك معهم وممكن طبعا فترة الديمو معهم لتجربة برنامجهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا كانت هناك مثلا صفقة بمارجن 7  دولار وذهبت الصفقة في اتجاه الخسارة ووصلت الخسارة الى 7 دولار بدون ما تصل للستوب لوز هل ستقفل الصفقة لوحدها لان مارجن الصفقة انتهى

 لا تغلق الصفقة الا بمارجن كول والمارجن كول ياتى عندما ينتهى المارجن المتاح لك ويصبح صفر فى شركات والشركات الاخرى عندما يقل عن 7 دولار التى هى مارجن الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال من قضلك اخي الفاضل
> كيف يمكنني حساب قيمة النقطة لاي عقد طبفا للسعر الموجود و هل هو متغير طبقا لاسعار السوق
> هل يمكن اعطاء مثال لذلك من فضلك
> جزاك الله خيرا

 قيمة النقطة تكون حسب نوع الحساب اللى مشترك به
يعنى لو الحساب عادى تكون النقطة 10 دولار
لو الحساب مينى تكون النقطة 1 دولار
لو الحساب ميكرو النقطة 10 سنت
وتقل وتزيد حسب العملة لان هذه القيمة خاصة باليورو والباوند

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> قيمة النقطة تكون حسب نوع الحساب اللى مشترك به  يعنى لو الحساب عادى تكون النقطة 10 دولار لو الحساب مينى تكون النقطة 1 دولار لو الحساب ميكرو النقطة 10 سنت وتقل وتزيد حسب العملة لان هذه القيمة خاصة باليورو والباوند

 هل تنطبق هذه القيم علي كل الازواج مثلا زوج GBP EUR و هل توجد معادلة لحساب قيمة النقطة عند تغير السعر
اسف لكثرة الاسئلة و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تنطبق هذه القيم علي كل الازواج مثلا زوج GBP EUR و هل توجد معادلة لحساب قيمة النقطة عند تغير السعر
> اسف لكثرة الاسئلة و جزاك الله خيرا

 اغلب الشركات تقريبا قيمة النقطة واحد
وارجع الى قائمة النقط للشركة

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> اغلب الشركات تقريبا قيمة النقطة واحد  وارجع الى قائمة النقط للشركة

  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## قناة الأمه

كيف ارفق شارت وضعت عليه علامه يا استاذ سمير كي اشرح لك قصدي؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف ارفق شارت وضعت عليه علامه يا استاذ سمير كي اشرح لك قصدي؟

 كما فى الصورة ياغالى

----------


## Amir_vet

ايه الحكايه يأستاذ سمير ؟ 
بجد انا بدأت اشك في موضوع ضرب الاستوب لوز ده فعلا !!!!! 
يعني النهارده دخلت صفقات كتير والسوق ماشي معايا كويس اوي وتمام 
ومجرد ماعديت الالف دولار 
حوالي 80% من الصفقات تخسر 
السعر طالع ..طالع ..طالع..... اشتري.... ومافيش اي مستويات دعم ولا مقاومه ولا فيبوانشي 
ابص الاقي السعر نزل مرة واحده ؟!!!!!!!!! 
اقول معلش مادام نزل ... استني لما اتأكد من النزول وبعدين ابيع 
استني كتييييييير.. وهو نازل..نازل..نازل 
ولما ابيع... يقوم السعر لازق في سقف الشاشه !!!!!!!!!! 
بجد حاجه غريبه جدا جدا جدا 
انا عارف ان حضرتك هاتقول اني بادخل بعد ماالاتجاه بيستنزف قوته ويبدأ ينعكس 
لا لا ياأستاذ سمير.... عارف لدرجه ايه؟ 
لدرجه اني بقيت اجرب الموضوع بشكل عشوائي.... آه والله 
اشتري ..ينزل.... ابيع...يطلع ؟!!!!!!! 
ياريت ياجماعه لو حد حصله حاجه زي كده يقول 
 بصراحه انا بدأت اشك ان احنا بيتلعب بينا 
زي مايكونوا مبرمجين برنامج التداول بإكسبرت للخساره !!!!! 
عموما برضه انا لسه ماتاكدتش 
ارجو الرد... والتفسير !!!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايه الحكايه يأستاذ سمير ؟ 
> بجد انا بدأت اشك في موضوع ضرب الاستوب لوز ده فعلا !!!!! 
> يعني النهارده دخلت صفقات كتير والسوق ماشي معايا كويس اوي وتمام 
> ومجرد ماعديت الالف دولار 
> حوالي 80% من الصفقات تخسر 
> السعر طالع ..طالع ..كالع..... اشتري.... ومافيش اي مستويات دعم ولا مقاومه ولا فيبوانشي 
> ابص الاقي السعر نزل مرة واحده ؟!!!!!!!!! 
> اقول معلش مادام نزل ... استني لما اتأكد من النزول وبعدين ابيع 
> استني كتييييييير.. وهو نازل..نازل..نازل 
> ...

 تفتكر ياغالى ان اباطرة السوق هيحركوه عشان خاطر الالف دولالر بتاعتك 
سؤال الاهم هل الاسعار اللى بتقول عليها تطلع وتنزل هل كانت مختلفعة فى برامج اخرى ام السوق كله كده

----------


## Amir_vet

شكرا علي الرد يا أستاذ سمير 
ياباشا لو حضرتك فاكر ..انا قارنت الشارت بتاعي مرة بموقع شارتات وطلع فيه اختلاف كبير 
غير كده اكيد اباطرة السوق دول مش عينهم علي الالف دولار بتاعتي انا بس 
لا لا... بتاعتي وبتاعه كل الغلابه اللي " ممكن " يكونوا بيتلعب بيهم  
و بصراحه انا حاسس زي مايكونوا عاملين اكسبرت للخسارة 
وبكده هايبقوا اباطره برضه..بس من تحت الترابيزه 
وبعدين اظن استاذه هاله اتكلمت في الموضوع ده وغيرها كمان 
عموما انا برضه - والحمد لله - لحد دلوقتي ارباحي اكتر من خسايري بكتير 
ولسه ماتأكدش... وانشاء الله اذا تأكدت هابقي اقول لحضرتك 
لأنها كانت باينه اوي معايا النهارده  :A110:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا علي الرد يا أستاذ سمير 
> ياباشا لو حضرتك فاكر ..انا قارنت الشارت بتاعي مرة بموقع شارتات وطلع فيه اختلاف كبير 
> غير كده اكيد اباطرة السوق دول مش عينهم علي الالف دولار بتاعتي انا بس 
> لا لا... بتاعتي وبتاعه كل الغلابه اللي " ممكن " يكونوا بيتلعب بيهم  
> و بصراحه انا حاسس زي مايكونوا عاملين اكسبرت للخسارة 
> وبكده هايبقوا اباطره برضه..بس من تحت الترابيزه 
> وبعدين اظن استاذه هاله اتكلمت في الموضوع ده وغيرها كمان 
> عموما انا برضه - والحمد لله - لحد دلوقتي ارباحي اكتر من خسايري بكتير 
> ولسه ماتأكدش... وانشاء الله اذا تأكدت هابقي اقول لحضرتك 
> لأنها كانت باينه اوي معايا النهارده

  ياغالى السوق عبارة عن قوتين شراء وبيع 
فان خسر صاحب صفقة البيع فماذا سيكون صاحب صفقة الشراء والعكس بالعكس
وهذا الموضوع قتلا بحثا ولا يوجد دليل عليه فان اتبت لى بدليل ان صفقتك خسرت فستجد غيرك هنا فى المتداول ايضا من ربح بصفقة عكسية لصفقتك
واصحاب ضرب الطرق هم اصحاب من يدير حسابات ويريد ان يستقطب اخرين ولا يريد ان يضع طريقته ولن تجد صاحب قناعة دى يضع طريقته خوفا ان يتعلمها احد ولا يبحث عمن يدير حسابه  :Big Grin:

----------


## قناة الأمه

جزاك الله خيرا أخ سمير أسف لكثرة الأسئله

----------


## توفيق12

كيف اغير كلمة السر في حسابي الحقيقي في الميتاتردير

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اغير كلمة السر في حسابي الحقيقي في الميتاتردير

 يمكنك مخاطبة الدعم الفنى لديهم لتغييرها ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا أخ سمير أسف لكثرة الأسئله

 ولايهمك ياغالى اسأل براحتك وانا دورى اجاوب عليك

----------


## aliwan

السلام عليكم
 شكرا أخي سمير علي معلوماتك 
وأنا أسف علي كثرة الأسئلة
وأريد أن أسال عن السندات ماهي ميزتها وهل تتم المتاجرة بها مثل الأسهم ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
>  شكرا أخي سمير علي معلوماتك 
> وأنا أسف علي كثرة الأسئلة
> وأريد أن أسال عن السندات ماهي ميزتها وهل تتم المتاجرة بها مثل الأسهم ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
والله ياغالى ان شاء الله اخونا عياد يجاوبك عليه اكتر منى وهوصله سؤالك

----------


## زهير عبد الحميد

السلام عليكم هل استطيع زياره مقر اداره الموقع لاننى ارغب بفتح حساب حقيقى مع اف اكس سوليوشن وعن طريق الموقع ولذلك اطلب زياره الموقع لكى تكتمل عندى الصوره والف الف شكر                                      اذا ممكن العنوان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم هل استطيع زياره مقر اداره الموقع لاننى ارغب بفتح حساب حقيقى مع اف اكس سوليوشن وعن طريق الموقع ولذلك اطلب زياره الموقع لكى تكتمل عندى الصوره والف الف شكر                                      اذا ممكن العنوان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للمقر فحاليا ليس مجهز لاستقبال اعضاء 
وبالنسبة لفتح الحسابات يكون عن طريق الادارة هنا بالمنتدى وليس عن طريق المقر

----------


## palestine007

يعطيكوا العافية يا اخوان 
انا حابب استفسر عن التوصيات المعلقة  
كم عدد التوصيات المعلقة اللي ممكن اضعها على برنامج فوكسول    يعني ما هو الحد الاقصى ؟

----------


## زهير عبد الحميد

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته--اشكركم جزيل الشكر على اهتمامكم بتساولاتنا وجزاكم الله عنا الف خير هل استطيع زياره اداره المنتدى طالما زياره المقر غير متاحه وما هو العنوان والف الف شكر لكم جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعطيكوا العافية يا اخوان 
> انا حابب استفسر عن التوصيات المعلقة  
> كم عدد التوصيات المعلقة اللي ممكن اضعها على برنامج فوكسول    يعني ما هو الحد الاقصى ؟

  لا حد اقصى المهم حسابك يتحمل ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته--اشكركم جزيل الشكر على اهتمامكم بتساولاتنا وجزاكم الله عنا الف خير هل استطيع زياره اداره المنتدى طالما زياره المقر غير متاحه وما هو العنوان والف الف شكر لكم جميعا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يمكنك التواصل مع الادارة ممثلة فى استاذنا طلال وابو عاصم على الخاص او على الايميل لتوضيح بياناتك ومن اى بلد وخلافه من هذه الامور ان شاء الله

----------


## hala2244

دائما أسمع كلمة ننتظر كسر الترند مع اعادة اختباره .
كسر الترند معروف أنه يكون باغلاق شمعه فوق الترند الصاعد أو تحت الترند الهابط . لكن ما معنى اعادة اختباره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> دائما أسمع كلمة ننتظر كسر الترند مع اعادة اختباره .
> كسر الترند معروف أنه يكون باغلاق شمعه فوق الترند الصاعد أو تحت الترند الهابط . لكن ما معنى اعادة اختباره ؟؟؟؟

 معنى اعادة الاختبار انه بعد الكسر يرجع للترند تانى يعنى لو كسر ترند صاعد والسعر نزل يطلع يلمس الترند تانى وبعدين يكمل نزول

----------


## Real

> دائما أسمع كلمة ننتظر كسر الترند مع اعادة اختباره .
> كسر الترند معروف أنه يكون باغلاق شمعه فوق الترند الصاعد أو تحت الترند الهابط . لكن ما معنى اعادة اختباره ؟؟؟؟

 بالعاده الكسر يفضل يكون بإغلاق شمعه تحت الترند الصاعد وفوق الترند الهابط

----------


## قناة الأمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أريد ان أرتب أوراقي معك يا أستاذ سمير..........
أنا مبتدئ و قررت أتعلم استيراتيجية القاهره و اتقانها علي الديمو ثم البدء بالمتاجره علي الحقيقي 
المشكله ان عدد صفحاتها في المنتدي فاق الربعمائه و مع كل صفحه يوجد شارتات تضيف الي فهمي او تطرح تساؤلات تبين تبين لي نقطه لم افهمها و كأنه درس خاص
اذن قررت ان شاء الله قراءة كل الصفحات بمعدل 10 صفحات يوميا ...........
هل هذا صواب ؟.
و هناك ايضا في المنتدي استيراتيجية الترند المكسور و التي فاق عدد صفحاتها الألف و التي امتدحها الاخوه كثيرا 
هل أبدأ ايضا في قراءة صفحاتها؟و أبدأ بالمتاجرة بكليهما ام ماذا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أريد ان أرتب أوراقي معك يا أستاذ سمير..........
> أنا مبتدئ و قررت أتعلم استيراتيجية القاهره و اتقانها علي الديمو ثم البدء بالمتاجره علي الحقيقي 
> المشكله ان عدد صفحاتها في المنتدي فاق الربعمائه و مع كل صفحه يوجد شارتات تضيف الي فهمي او تطرح تساؤلات تبين تبين لي نقطه لم افهمها و كأنه درس خاص
> اذن قررت ان شاء الله قراءة كل الصفحات بمعدل 10 صفحات يوميا ...........
> هل هذا صواب ؟.
> و هناك ايضا في المنتدي استيراتيجية الترند المكسور و التي فاق عدد صفحاتها الألف و التي امتدحها الاخوه كثيرا 
> هل أبدأ ايضا في قراءة صفحاتها؟و أبدأ بالمتاجرة بكليهما ام ماذا؟

 يمكنك قراءة الصفحة الاولى وتنزيل اخر تحديثاتها وده متوفر فى القاهرة
وكذلك الترند المكسور لايوجد تعديل على الطريقة الاصلية عن الصفحة الاولى
طبعا كويس انك تقرا وتتابع ماحدث سابقا هيفيدك جدا ان شاء الله

----------


## قناة الأمه

جزاك الله خيرا أخي سمير وجعله في ميزانك

----------


## m.mehd

السلام عليكم ... حاولت احدد الدعوم والمقاومات على الشارت الويكلي والدايلي والاربع ساعات كدعوم ومقاومات .. بس ما ظبطت معي الطريقة الا على زوج واحد من العملات لا ادري وين الغلط او ماذا ينقص   لاني ماعرفت  اتاجر في القمم والقيعان الي طلعتهم 
بصراحة صابني احباط شديد ..... من لدية الحل ...  :Frown:

----------


## cata.1966

اريد ان اسال على بعض الامور بخصوص منصه التداول الخاصه ب اف اكس سول بيرو
فى الابحاث التعليميه يوجد ما يسمى تخصيص التداول ما هو وكيف استفاد منه
سؤالى الثانى ما هو الهيدج او الهيدجينغ
3 فى خانه trading per sammary متوسط الصفقات على الزوج الواحد مثل avg.open و
close rats ما هو وكيف استفيد من هذه الخاصيه ومتى استخدمها
4 التوقف المتحرك ما هى فكره عمله وكيف استفاد منه
5 فى التداول بنقره واحده لتفعيل الخاصه على جميع الاوامر 
select trading locations
1market rates gird (market orders)
2market rates box (market orders)
3 open trades )close trade orders
ما معنى هذه الاوامر الثلاث
6 ما معنى هذان المصطلحان
bid معناةسعر الشراء
askمعناه سعر البيع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ... حاولت احدد الدعوم والمقاومات على الشارت الويكلي والدايلي والاربع ساعات كدعوم ومقاومات .. بس ما ظبطت معي الطريقة الا على زوج واحد من العملات لا ادري وين الغلط او ماذا ينقص   لاني ماعرفت  اتاجر في القمم والقيعان الي طلعتهم 
> بصراحة صابني احباط شديد ..... من لدية الحل ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموضوع محتاج تمرين كتير وانصحك بالمتابعة مع موضوع كافيه المتداولون العرب

----------


## m.mehd

شكرا لك اخي سمير بس الامور مش راضية تظبط  عموما   تنصحني اجرب استراتيجات  مع ان بعض الاستراتيجيات في المنتدي  موجودة من سنين  ؟؟  وشكرالك  اخي

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان اسال على بعض الامور بخصوص منصه التداول الخاصه ب اف اكس سول بيرو
> فى الابحاث التعليميه يوجد ما يسمى تخصيص التداول ما هو وكيف استفاد منه  هى فين الابحاث التعليمية فى البرنامج انا معنديش قائمة او اوبشن بكده  
> سؤالى الثانى ما هو الهيدج او الهيدجينغ  الهيدج الدخول بصفقة عكسية للصفقة الحالية يعنى لو انت عندك صفقة شراء تفتح بيع معها لنفس الزوج  
> 3 فى خانه trading per sammary متوسط الصفقات على الزوج الواحد مثل avg.open و
> close rats ما هو وكيف استفيد من هذه الخاصيه ومتى استخدمها  بتفيد انه لو انت دخلت على عملة واحدة من عدة اسعار انه يعمل لك متوسط سعر لهم عشان تقدر تحدد ان كنت هتقفل بربح اجمالى للصفقات ام لا  
> 4 التوقف المتحرك ما هى فكره عمله وكيف استفاد منه  الوقف المتحرك بيفيدك انه بيقدم الاستوب لك بالمقدار الذى تحدده كلما ربحت صفقتك  
> 5 فى التداول بنقره واحده لتفعيل الخاصه على جميع الاوامر 
> select trading locations
> 1market rates gird (market orders)
> ...

 تم اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخي سمير بس الامور مش راضية تظبط  عموما   تنصحني اجرب استراتيجات  مع ان بعض الاستراتيجيات في المنتدي  موجودة من سنين  ؟؟  وشكرالك  اخي

 الفنى ابو الاستراتيجيات من غيره تكون كاليتيم

----------


## m.mehd

موضوع كافية العرب  165 صفحة   :Yikes3:  بس اللة يسهل واعرف اقراء الموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> موضوع كافية العرب  165 صفحة   بس اللة يسهل واعرف اقراء الموضوع

 الموضوع هو لتبادل التحليلات فليس مطلوب منك تقراه لكن لتشارك معهم تحليلاتك وليصححوا لك

----------


## أبو خليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،  لو سمحت سؤالين استاذ ابو عبد الرحمن وهما :  1 / عن طريقة عمل الباك تيست سواء لمؤشر معين و لساعة معينة ؟؟  2/ ممكن تعطينا رابط موضوع عن كيف بيحترف عمل المؤشرات فلقد بحثت عنه ولم اجده ؟؟     :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :18:  :Icon26:

----------


## adel_s

هل يوجد طريقة الية لعمل الباك تست في الميتاتريدر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،  لو سمحت سؤالين استاذ ابو عبد الرحمن وهما :  1 / عن طريقة عمل الباك تيست سواء لمؤشر معين و لساعة معينة ؟؟  2/ ممكن تعطينا رابط موضوع عن كيف بيحترف عمل المؤشرات فلقد بحثت عنه ولم اجده ؟؟

 بالنسبة لاحتراف المؤشرات فالموضوع مثبت فى قسم المؤشرات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html 
بالنسبة للباك تست
اما يكون باكسبيرت به شروط الطريقة
او بالفيجوال مود وهى من داخل الباك تست الموجود فى الميتاتريدر
او بالمراقبة اليدوية لشروط الدخول والخروج وعليك بقسم المؤشرات والاكمسبيرتات هيفيدك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد طريقة الية لعمل الباك تست في الميتاتريدر؟

 الية اذن يكون بشئ الى وهو الاكسبيرت

----------


## أبو خليل

السلام عليكم اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ،،،  
لو سمحت انا شاركت في موضوع يوم الاثنين اي يوم امس في تاريخ 3/3/2009وكان لشخص لا اعرف معرفه طبعا وكان على الحقيقي وتركه وبدا يعمل على الديمو والمهم قال انه رح يضع استراتيجيته والرابحة كما قال 95% وقد تم عرض بعض الصور لها وعند الذهاب لمشاركتي لارى الموضوع ما ذا حصل به لانه ما لقيته اصلا فارجوووووووووووو التوضيح وشكرااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ،،،  
> لو سمحت انا شاركت في موضوع يوم الاثنين اي يوم امس في تاريخ 3/3/2009وكان لشخص لا اعرف معرفه طبعا وكان على الحقيقي وتركه وبدا يعمل على الديمو والمهم قال انه رح يضع استراتيجيته والرابحة كما قال 95% وقد تم عرض بعض الصور لها وعند الذهاب لمشاركتي لارى الموضوع ما ذا حصل به لانه ما لقيته اصلا فارجوووووووووووو التوضيح وشكرااااااا

 تقصد صاحب نسخ المواضيع
تم وقفه وحذف مواضيعه

----------


## أبو خليل

> تقصد صاحب نسخ المواضيع  تم وقفه وحذف مواضيعه

 والله ما بعرف زي ما حكيتلك وكانت المشاركة في موضوعه الاولى ايضا والساعة مابين 2 الى 2.3 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء وليس الاثنين اي 3/3/2009 والمهم يعني تم حذف الموضوع والعضو ؟؟؟ !! واذا كذلك اذا ممكن السبب لاني طوال اليوم ما دخلت المنتدى الا قبل ساعتين وما بعرف شو السالفة يا غالي واذا مو سر اتمنى اني اعرفها يا استاذنا الفاضل ابو عبد الرحمن ،،،   وهنا سؤال اذا تم حذف موضوع وشخص مشارك به يتم حذف كافة المشاركات ولا تظهر ايضا عندي  ولا تحسب من عدد المشاركات للعضو وشكراااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :18:  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله ما بعرف زي ما حكيتلك وكانت المشاركة في موضوعه الاولى ايضا والساعة مابين 2 الى 2.3 صباحا يوم الثلاثاء وليس الاثنين اي 3/3/2009 والمهم يعني تم حذف الموضوع والعضو ؟؟؟ !! واذا كذلك اذا ممكن السبب لاني طوال اليوم ما دخلت المنتدى الا قبل ساعتين وما بعرف شو السالفة يا غالي واذا مو سر اتمنى اني اعرفها يا استاذنا الفاضل ابو عبد الرحمن ،،،   وهنا سؤال اذا تم حذف موضوع وشخص مشارك به يتم حذف كافة المشاركات ولا تظهر ايضا عندي  ولا تحسب من عدد المشاركات للعضو وشكراااااا

 طبعا فى حالة حذف اى موضوع بيتحذف المشاركة اللى به ولا تحسب من مشاركات العضو
والسبب انه عمل بلبلة ونقل مواضيع قديمة باسمه يعنى واحد جاى يهرج هنا

----------


## توفيق12

لماد نقول فرصة على الاربع ساعات ولا تكن فرصة على الساعة مثلا او الربع ساعة
يعني اريد ان افهم هده الفريمات 
يعني عندما نقول فرصة على الساعة يعني ممكن الهدف يتحقق في وقت اقل من فرصة في الاربع ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> لماد نقول فرصة على الاربع ساعات ولا تكن فرصة على الساعة مثلا او الربع ساعة
> يعني اريد ان افهم هده الفريمات 
> يعني عندما نقول فرصة على الساعة يعني ممكن الهدف يتحقق في وقت اقل من فرصة في الاربع ساعات

 معناها ياغالى ان كل فريم واهدافه اقل من الاكبر منه

----------


## Amir_vet

مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير  اكتب لك بعد استلام المارجن كول الأخير.... عادي..... مش مشكله  اليك السيناريو والحوار اللي حصل معايا   انا كنت داخل ب 350 دولار  في اول يوم وصلتهم ل 1022 دولا   بعد كده ماعرفش اللي حصل.... بجد السوق كان بيضرب بكل التوقعات عرض الحائط   اشتري ..ينزل............... ابيع ...يطلع......ارجع اشتري تاني.............يقوم جاي نازل تاني !!!!!!!   وهكذا ..وهكذا..... لحد ماخسرت كل حاجه   اعتقد ده حصل لسببين... الطمع لدرجة اني ساعات باكون كسبان 100 نقطه ومارضاش آخدهم واقول جايز يزيدوا !!!!!   ثانيا كنت بادخل وانا مش مركز اوي   ثالثا بقي.... بجد سلوك السوق اول مابافتح صفقه بيكون غريب   بيكون هادي كده وأمير " زيي " وبعدين يركبه عفريت ابص الاقيه طلع ونزل واتهبل خالص   وأول مابقفل الصفقه بيرجع هادي وأمور زي الأول... " اعتقد ده موضوع نفسي مش اكتر عشان اكون منصف برضه "   في النهايه انا ليه سؤالين   الأول... ايه مدي احترام شارت الدقيقه للتحليل الفني ؟   ثانيا .. وهو الأهم ... استاذ سمير...حضرتك..حضرتك شخصيا كسبت من الفوركس اكتر ولا خسرت اكتر ؟   ارجوك رد عليا بنعم او لأ.... بلاش اجتهاد + ارزاق   نعم او لأ........ وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير  اكتب لك بعد استلام المارجن كول الأخير.... عادي..... مش مشكله  اليك السيناريو والحوار اللي حصل معايا   انا كنت داخل ب 350 دولار  في اول يوم وصلتهم ل 1022 دولا   بعد كده ماعرفش اللي حصل.... بجد السوق كان بيضرب بكل التوقعات عرض الحائط   اشتري ..ينزل............... ابيع ...يطلع......ارجع اشتري تاني.............يقوم جاي نازل تاني !!!!!!!   وهكذا ..وهكذا..... لحد ماخسرت كل حاجه   اعتقد ده حصل لسببين... الطمع لدرجة اني ساعات باكون كسبان 100 نقطه ومارضاش آخدهم واقول جايز يزيدوا !!!!!   ثانيا كنت بادخل وانا مش مركز اوي   ثالثا بقي.... بجد سلوك السوق اول مابافتح صفقه بيكون غريب   بيكون هادي كده وأمير " زيي " وبعدين يركبه عفريت ابص الاقيه طلع ونزل واتهبل خالص   وأول مابقفل الصفقه بيرجع هادي وأمور زي الأول... " اعتقد ده موضوع نفسي مش اكتر عشان اكون منصف برضه "   في النهايه انا ليه سؤالين   الأول... ايه مدي احترام شارت الدقيقه للتحليل الفني ؟   ثانيا .. وهو الأهم ... استاذ سمير...حضرتك..حضرتك شخصيا كسبت من الفوركس اكتر ولا خسرت اكتر ؟   ارجوك رد عليا بنعم او لأ.... بلاش اجتهاد + ارزاق   نعم او لأ........ وشكرا

 اكيد الموضوع نفسى بحت جدا كمان + طمع
ثانيا الدقيقة لا انصحك به بالمرة 
ثالثا الحمد الله الاجمالى مكسب

----------


## Amir_vet

> اكيد الموضوع نفسى بحت جدا كمان + طمع
> ثانيا الدقيقة لا انصحك به بالمرة 
> ثالثا الحمد الله الاجمالى مكسب

  شكرا علي التشخيص ياأستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  طب ..حضلرتك انا ناوي اخوض التجربه ب350 دولار تاني  تفتكر المبلغ ده يتحمل تقلبات السوق علي شارت الساعه  مثلا ؟ :Boxing:  وايه الشارت اللي حضرتك ترشحهولي؟  ربنا يكرمك كمان وكمان ياأستاذ سمير..وشكرا انك رديت علي السؤال وماخفتش من الحسد   :Asvc:   ولو ان اجابتك تتضمن تلميح بخساير فادحه برضه  :Doh:

----------


## bder

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لدي استفسار حول الذي حدث للسوق منذ حوالي ساعة حركة اكثر من 50 نقطة لاغلب العملات خلال 5-10 دقائق تقريبا ولكم الرحمة والغفران

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا علي التشخيص ياأستاذ سمير  طب ..حضلرتك انا ناوي اخوض التجربه ب350 دولار تاني  تفتكر المبلغ ده يتحمل تقلبات السوق علي شارت الساعه  مثلا ؟ وايه الشارت اللي حضرتك ترشحهولي؟  ربنا يكرمك كمان وكمان ياأستاذ سمير..وشكرا انك رديت علي السؤال وماخفتش من الحسد    ولو ان اجابتك تتضمن تلميح بخساير فادحه برضه

 قبل ما اجاوبك الاجابة لازم تكون منك انت
هل عندك طريقة عمل ملتزم بها
هل التزمت بها فترة من الوقت
هل ربحت منها  
اذا كانت الاجابة لا فانصحك بالبحث عن طربقة عمل لك والالتزام بها قبل تمويل الحساب
ولا استطيع اقولك فريم معين وانت معندكش طريقة عمل تعمل بها 
عموما حاول تجرب طريقة الجارية 2 خفيفة وفريم صغير وان شاء الله تكون ناجحة معاك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لدي استفسار حول الذي حدث للسوق منذ حوالي ساعة حركة اكثر من 50 نقطة لاغلب العملات خلال 5-10 دقائق تقريبا ولكم الرحمة والغفران

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هذا هو الفوركس

----------


## bder

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هذا هو الفوركس

  اخي سمير  بارك الله فيك على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد ولكن سؤالي هل يوجد تفسيرا فوركسيا لهذة الحركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير  بارك الله فيك على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد ولكن سؤالي هل يوجد تفسيرا فوركسيا لهذة الحركة

 ياغالى هذه الحركة عادية وليست قوية وغالبا الحركة اتت بعد نتائج البيانات الامريكية واخرها مخزون النفط ولا تنسى ان الاخبار هى وقود الحركة للاسعار

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
التخصيص المشروح فى الابحاث التعليميه الموجوده اعلى الصفحه الاولى تحت عنوان التعلم والادوات ثم اختيار  الابحاث التعليميه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> التخصيص المشروح فى الابحاث التعليميه الموجوده اعلى الصفحه الاولى تحت عنوان التعلم والادوات ثم اختيار  الابحاث التعليميه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مش فاهم ده سؤال ولا توضيح

----------


## tarek7oot

استاذ سمير ممكن شرح لخطوات تنزيل الاكسبيرت على الميتا وتشغيله بالصور اذا ممكن  لانني وضعته بالمسارProgram Files\AL Trade 4\experts وبعدين ما عرفت كيف بدي اشغله  ومشكور مشرفنا والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ممكن شرح لخطوات تنزيل الاكسبيرت على الميتا وتشغيله بالصور اذا ممكن  لانني وضعته بالمسارProgram Files\AL Trade 4\experts وبعدين ما عرفت كيف بدي اشغله  ومشكور مشرفنا والله يجزيك الخير

 بعد وضع الاكسبيرت فى المسار اعلاه تعمل اعادة تشغيل لبرنامج التداول
بعدها تفعل خاصية expert advisors فى برنامج التداول
وبعدها تفتح قائمة الاكسبيرتات وتشغل الاكسبيرت وتفعل خاصية allow live trading  من خصائص الاكسبيرت
ويبقى امامك على الشاشة وجه مبتسم بجانب اسم الاكسبيرت ويبقى كله تمام

----------


## tarek7oot

مشكور مشرفنا مشي الحال والله يعطيك العافية  بس ممكن تعطيني اي اكسبيرت يكون بشتغل كل ساعة او نصف ساعة حتى اجرب طريقة الشغل فيه لانو الاكسبيرت اللي عندي هو اكسبيرت شموع الصفر بدو لنهار الاثنين حتى يشتغل  همسة :اذا ما في عندك ولا واحد ولا يهمك لا تدور وتعذب حالك  بستنى ليوم الاثنين حتى اجرب اللي عندي  ومشكووووووووور جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور مشرفنا مشي الحال والله يعطيك العافية  بس ممكن تعطيني اي اكسبيرت يكون بشتغل كل ساعة او نصف ساعة حتى اجرب طريقة الشغل فيه لانو الاكسبيرت اللي عندي هو اكسبيرت شموع الصفر بدو لنهار الاثنين حتى يشتغل  همسة :اذا ما في عندك ولا واحد ولا يهمك لا تدور وتعذب حالك  بستنى ليوم الاثنين حتى اجرب اللي عندي  ومشكووووووووور جدا

 ياغالى فى اكسبيرت مع كل برنامج تداول وهو الموفنج افرج جربه على اى فريم صغير

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... ازيك ياأستاذ سمير 
انا ناوي أعيد الكرة تاني ان شاء الله 
ازاي بقي اضيف مبلغ تاني لحسابي ؟..ولا تنصحني افتح حساب جديد؟ 
ومافيش طريقه تانيه احول بيها الفلوس غير السويفت " لأن تكاليفه غاليه شويه " ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... ازيك ياأستاذ سمير 
> انا ناوي أعيد الكرة تاني ان شاء الله 
> ازاي بقي اضيف مبلغ تاني لحسابي ؟..ولا تنصحني افتح حساب جديد؟ 
> ومافيش طريقه تانيه احول بيها الفلوس غير السويفت " لأن تكاليفه غاليه شويه " ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اما التحويل بالسوبفت عن طريق البنك 
لانه لغوا الفيزا المدفوعة مقدما

----------


## Amir_vet

بس انا شفت ياأستاذ سمير علي موقعهم اني ممكن استعمل الشيك الورقي..ايه راي حضرتك في الكلام ده؟ 
اما بالنسبه ل ( استراتيجيتي ) فأنا بادخل مع الترند..... والاستوكاستك البطيء....... وباراعي نسب الفيبوناتشي ومستويات الدعم والمقاومه بس علي شارت الدقيقه 
ايه رأي حضرتك..اكمل كده ؟..ولا ........

----------


## Amir_vet

آه... سؤال كمان ياأستاذ سمير
مافيش اكسبرت ( يشقط ) اي تحرك قوي في السعر مع استوب لوز 15- نقطه ويعمل تريلنج ستوب ؟ 
ياريت لو في حاجه زي كده

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير بعض الازواج اختفت عندي من برنامج الميتاتردير

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس انا شفت ياأستاذ سمير علي موقعهم اني ممكن استعمل الشيك الورقي..ايه راي حضرتك في الكلام ده؟ 
> اما بالنسبه ل ( استراتيجيتي ) فأنا بادخل مع الترند..... والاستوكاستك البطيء....... وباراعي نسب الفيبوناتشي ومستويات الدعم والمقاومه بس علي شارت الدقيقه 
> ايه رأي حضرتك..اكمل كده ؟..ولا ........

 الشيك الورقى احد وسائل الدفع ولكن التحويل افضل والقرار لك 
بالنسبة لطريقة العمل الفيصل فيها هل بتكسب منها ولا لا لو بتكسب كمل

----------


## سمير صيام

> آه... سؤال كمان ياأستاذ سمير
> مافيش اكسبرت ( يشقط ) اي تحرك قوي في السعر مع استوب لوز 15- نقطه ويعمل تريلنج ستوب ؟ 
> ياريت لو في حاجه زي كده

  :Big Grin:  روح قسم الشفاطات 
اقصد قسم الاكسبيرتات فهم ادرى منى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير بعض الازواج اختفت عندي من برنامج الميتاتردير

 اعمل كليك بيمين الماوس على الاسعار واختار symbols  واختار الازواج اللى اختفت

----------


## توفيق12

مشكوور سمير
سمعت ان برنامج الميتاستوك يمكنك من ادخال البيانات التاريخية للاسهم وبعد ذلك يحولها لشموع ان اردت
هل هذا صحيح
وهل يوجد شرح للبرنامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكوور سمير
> سمعت ان برنامج الميتاستوك يمكنك من ادخال البيانات التاريخية للاسهم وبعد ذلك يحولها لشموع ان اردت
> هل هذا صحيح
> وهل يوجد شرح للبرنامج

 اكيد ان شاء الله
واخونا وليد الحلو له موضوع عن الميتاستوك  
اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44432.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41876.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41872.html

----------


## tarek7oot

> ياغالى فى اكسبيرت مع كل برنامج تداول وهو الموفنج افرج جربه على اى فريم صغير

 استاذ سمير ساويت متل ما قلتلي وشوف الشارت طلع الوجه اللي عبيضحك وحطيت الفريم خمس دقائق وبقالي ساعتين يستنى ما فتح الاكسبيرت ولا عملية   :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ساويت متل ما قلتلي وشوف الشارت طلع الوجه اللي عبيضحك وحطيت الفريم خمس دقائق وبقالي ساعتين يستنى ما فتح الاكسبيرت ولا عملية

 خلاص ادخل قسم الاكسبيرتات ونقى اى اكسبيرت وجربه

----------


## توفيق12

مشكووور استاد سمير
دائما ازعجك

----------


## tarek7oot

استاذ سمير هل يجب تفعيل خاصية allow dll imports في الاكسبيرت وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل يجب تفعيل خاصية allow dll imports في الاكسبيرت وشكرا لك

 هى طبيعى بتكون مفعلة

----------


## ozoon

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال  
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير وصحة 
استاذي لدي سؤال 
ماهو نظام مضاعفة العقود وكيف يتم ذلك
"نظام المضاعفات"

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> كيف الحال  
> اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير وصحة 
> استاذي لدي سؤال 
> ماهو نظام مضاعفة العقود وكيف يتم ذلك
> "نظام المضاعفات"

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المضاعفات هى مضاعفة العقود الحالية يعنى لو العقد الحالى 1 افتح عقدين لو عكس السعر ولو عكس اكتر افتح 4 ولو عكس اكتر افتح 8 وهكذا

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم يا أستاذ سمير ...  :Asvc:  
هو حضرتك معودنا علي الرد السريع الصراحه... 
لكن مش عارف حضرتك بتكون موجود الجمعه كمان ولا لأ !!!!!!! 
اتمني ماكنش بازعجك يعني  :Eh S(7):  
ايه رايك في الحساب الميكرو بتاع FXCM ده ؟  :016:   http://www.forexmicrolot.com/ 
جايز آخد حقي بالميكرو برضه...ربنا يسهل  :Boxing:    :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا أستاذ سمير ...  
> هو حضرتك معودنا علي الرد السريع الصراحه... 
> لكن مش عارف حضرتك بتكون موجود الجمعه كمان ولا لأ !!!!!!! 
> اتمني ماكنش بازعجك يعني  
> ايه رايك في الحساب الميكرو بتاع FXCM ده ؟   http://www.forexmicrolot.com/ 
> جايز آخد حقي بالميكرو برضه...ربنا يسهل

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
خليك كيكرو مع افكسول لانه بتاع افكسم غير اسلامى

----------


## Amir_vet

هو في فرق بينهم غير موضوع ال Roll over ؟ 
يعني لو قفلت الصفقات قبل 5 PM  مش يبقي مافيش مشكله ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو في فرق بينهم غير موضوع ال Roll over ؟ 
> يعني لو قفلت الصفقات قبل 5 PM  مش يبقي مافيش مشكله ؟

 صح مافيش مشكلة لكن عقدك معاهم فاسد شرعا لانه انت بتقر فيه بقبول شئ مخالف للشرعو هو الربا
ومادام يوجد البديل يبقى الافضل ان تتعامل به

----------


## قناة الأمه

أستاذ سمير انا عندي حساب تجريبي في  فكسول قيمته عشرة ألاف دولار 
كيف يمكنني ان اشتري بربع المبلغ  فقط؟  ماهي الاختيارات التي اختارها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير انا عندي حساب تجريبي في  فكسول قيمته عشرة ألاف دولار 
> كيف يمكنني ان اشتري بربع المبلغ  فقط؟  ماهي الاختيارات التي اختارها؟

 تقصد ربعه يكون هو المارجن المحجوز
والربع هو 2500 دولار
شوف العملة اللى هتاجر عليها وشوف المارجن بتاعها كام ولنفرض انه 250 دولار
اذن ادخل على 2500 / 250 = 10 عقود

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير :Asvc:  
مبدئيا احب بجد اشكرك علي سرعة الرد اللي ماحسيتش بيها الا لما دخلت قسم تاني هنا في المنتدي برضه  :No3:  
ثانيا..انا مضطر اشتغل علي شارت الدقيقه نظرا لصغر حجم راس المال عندي 
لأني ممكن اشتغل علي الساعه بس اللي يجرا علي شارت الدقيقه يضيع كل حاجه :Yikes3:  
لما آجي بقي احدد الترند ومستويات الدعم والمقاومه والفيبوناتشي علي شارت الدقيقه 
استخدم شارت ايه؟..الدقيقه ولا الخمسه ولا الربع ساعه ولا ...ولا..؟ :016:    :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير 
> مبدئيا احب بجد اشكرك علي سرعة الرد اللي ماحسيتش بيها الا لما دخلت قسم تاني هنا في المنتدي برضه  
> ثانيا..انا مضطر اشتغل علي شارت الدقيقه نظرا لصغر حجم راس المال عندي 
> لأني ممكن اشتغل علي الساعه بس اللي يجرا علي شارت الدقيقه يضيع كل حاجه 
> لما آجي بقي احدد الترند ومستويات الدعم والمقاومه والفيبوناتشي علي شارت الدقيقه 
> استخدم شارت ايه؟..الدقيقه ولا الخمسه ولا الربع ساعه ولا ...ولا..؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو الدقيقة خلى معاك ترند الخمس دقائق والربع ساعة بس انا طبعا مجربتهاش لانى مشتغلتش على فريم الدقيقة 
وممكن تدخل على الخمس دقائق مع اتجاه فريم الساعة

----------


## عاشق التداول

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكله كبيره عن خطوط الكاميرلا 
دخلت على عدة مواضيع بالمنتدى واللي تتحدث عن خطوط الكاميرلا وكيفية أستخدامها
وبالفعل قرأت عن الخطوط وفهمتها 
بالأضافه لوجود الخطوط في بعض الأستراتيجيات وكيفية استخدامها في الاستراتيجيه 
ولكن المشكله عندي هي تحميل خطوط الكاميرلا على جهازي
فعندما احمل هذه الخطوط من الملفات الموجوده بالمواضيع فبعد تحميلها على الجهاز لا تفتح عندي ولا اعرف كيف افتحها عشان احملها على الميتا تريد  
وطلبت شرح بالتتفصل كيف احمل خطوط الكاميرلا وكيف ادرجها في الميتا
وللاسف لم اجد شخص يشرحلي الا شخص واحد
وهذا الشخص جزاه الله خير طلب مني التواصل على الخاص عشان يشرحلي وعشان اعطيه ئميلي ويشرحلي 
لكن للأسف نظام المنتدى لا يحق لي استخدام الخاص الا بعد 50 مشاركه 
وبالفعل قمت بالمشاركه في بعض المواضيع حتى وصلت مشاركاتي 25 مشاركه
 ولكن بعد ذلك وصلني مسج على الخاص من المراقب العام بأنه تم حذف بعض مشاركاتي نظرا عدم فائدتها وتبقت لي 14 مشاركه 
للعلم كانت مشاركاتي في المواضيع اللي تفيد المبتدئ مثلي وكنت اشكر صاحب الموضوع وادعليه بالخير
ولكن طلب مني المراقب بالمشاركات المفيده وسوف تحذف المشاركات العاديه 
وسؤالي كيف افيد وأنا مبتدئ ف الفوركس ولا افهم شي عشان افيد احد وانا هنا لأستفيد واتعلم
والان ناقص من المشرفين ان يطردوني من المنتدى 
لماذا هذا التصرف وهذا النظام الصعب جدا لماذا؟ 
المهم انا اريد شرح لخطوط الكاميرلا فأطلب من الاخوان اللي عندهم استطاعه ان يشرحلي ويعلمني فجزاه الله خير الجزاء 
او اريد الحل اللي ممكن يساعدني وتحياتي لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي مشكله كبيره عن خطوط الكاميرلا 
> دخلت على عدة مواضيع بالمنتدى واللي تتحدث عن خطوط الكاميرلا وكيفية أستخدامها
> وبالفعل قرأت عن الخطوط وفهمتها 
> بالأضافه لوجود الخطوط في بعض الأستراتيجيات وكيفية استخدامها في الاستراتيجيه 
> ولكن المشكله عندي هي تحميل خطوط الكاميرلا على جهازي
> فعندما احمل هذه الخطوط من الملفات الموجوده بالمواضيع فبعد تحميلها على الجهاز لا تفتح عندي ولا اعرف كيف افتحها عشان احملها على الميتا تريد  
> وطلبت شرح بالتتفصل كيف احمل خطوط الكاميرلا وكيف ادرجها في الميتا
> وللاسف لم اجد شخص يشرحلي الا شخص واحد
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لموضوع الحد لاستخدام الخاص فالادارة عملته لمنع المسوقين واصحاب الدعايات صحيح هو مش كل الناس اللى هتستخدم الخاص كده لكن على الاقل اللى عايز يستفيد بيكون هنا فى العام وليس على الخاص صحيح قد تراه صعب لكن لابد منه لان شعبية المنتدى جعلته باب للمسوقين  
يعنى مع احترامى للاخ اللى قالك تعال على الخاص عشان اشرح لك يبقى مش عايز يفيدك لان اللى عايز يفيد بيفيد على العام وهو الهدف الاساسى للمنتدى  
وان وقف معاك اى شئ هذا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع ليسال ونحن نجاوبه ولو سالتنى اجيبك 
نقطة اخرى مافيش مشكلة من شكر اصحاب المواضيع لكن لمايكون كل المشاركات شكر وتدخل المنتدى تلاقى احد الاشخاص هو اللى كاتب اخر رد فى عدد من المواضيع وتجدها كلها شكرا وبالتوفيق فطبيعى انه يبعتبر بيشارك لمجرد المشاركة وليس ان يستفيد او يفيد غيره
لذلك اتفق مع المراقب العام ان تكون مشاركتك جديه بعيد عن الشكر والدعاء لصاحب الموضوع واى شئ يقف معك اسال عنه بلا تردد هنا 
ناتى لنقطة الكامريلا
سارفق لك مؤشر كامريلا متاكد انه يعمل جيدا وستضعه على هذا الرابط وتعمل اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج وتشغله من قائمة المؤشرات   C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators

----------


## أبو خليل

فضلا وليس امرا ورجاء اخي ابو عبد الرحمن انه يتم تثبيت الموضوع ليتم الرجوع عند الحاجة بسرعة وياليت يكون في منتدى العملات العام وليس في الارشيف،،،  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> فضلا وليس امرا ورجاء اخي ابو عبد الرحمن انه يتم تثبيت الموضوع ليتم الرجوع عند الحاجة بسرعة وياليت يكون في منتدى العملات العام وليس في الارشيف،،،  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

 والله ياغالى هشوف الموضوع ده وربنا يسهل

----------


## To Million

السلام عليكم حبيبي سمير
يمكن تستغرب مني السؤال بس ليش الخجل انا ما بعرف .
شو يعني درو داون؟ Draw Down ؟
هل يعني الوقت المهدور على صفقة لبين ما ربحت ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم حبيبي سمير
> يمكن تستغرب مني السؤال بس ليش الخجل انا ما بعرف .
> شو يعني درو داون؟ Draw Down ؟
> هل يعني الوقت المهدور على صفقة لبين ما ربحت ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدروداون هى المقدار التى عكست عليك فيه الصفقة
يعنى لو انت اشتريت اليورو دولار من 1.2600 ونزل حتى 1.2300 ثم صعد مرة اخرى هنا حصل هبوط 300 نقطة وهى الدروداون لك

----------


## To Million

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الدروداون هى المقدار التى عكست عليك فيه الصفقة
> يعنى لو انت اشتريت اليورو دولار من 1.2600 ونزل حتى 1.2300 ثم صعد مرة اخرى هنا حصل هبوط 300 نقطة وهى الدروداون لك

 مشكور يا ملك انت كده  :Good:

----------


## عاشق التداول

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة لموضوع الحد لاستخدام الخاص فالادارة عملته لمنع المسوقين واصحاب الدعايات صحيح هو مش كل الناس اللى هتستخدم الخاص كده لكن على الاقل اللى عايز يستفيد بيكون هنا فى العام وليس على الخاص صحيح قد تراه صعب لكن لابد منه لان شعبية المنتدى جعلته باب للمسوقين   يعنى مع احترامى للاخ اللى قالك تعال على الخاص عشان اشرح لك يبقى مش عايز يفيدك لان اللى عايز يفيد بيفيد على العام وهو الهدف الاساسى للمنتدى   وان وقف معاك اى شئ هذا الموضوع مفتوح للجميع ليسال ونحن نجاوبه ولو سالتنى اجيبك  نقطة اخرى مافيش مشكلة من شكر اصحاب المواضيع لكن لمايكون كل المشاركات شكر وتدخل المنتدى تلاقى احد الاشخاص هو اللى كاتب اخر رد فى عدد من المواضيع وتجدها كلها شكرا وبالتوفيق فطبيعى انه يبعتبر بيشارك لمجرد المشاركة وليس ان يستفيد او يفيد غيره لذلك اتفق مع المراقب العام ان تكون مشاركتك جديه بعيد عن الشكر والدعاء لصاحب الموضوع واى شئ يقف معك اسال عنه بلا تردد هنا  ناتى لنقطة الكامريلا سارفق لك مؤشر كامريلا متاكد انه يعمل جيدا وستضعه على هذا الرابط وتعمل اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج وتشغله من قائمة المؤشرات   C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  اولا انا لم اعترض على وضع 50 مشاركه كحد ادني للمشاركه في الخاص وهذا حق من حقوق المشرفين على المنتدى وهم ادرى واعلم وافهم في مصلحة المنتدى  ثانيا للعلم أن الاخ اللي يريد يعلمني ويفيدني واللي يريد يشرحلي الخطوط على الخاص هذا عضو مميز في المنتدى وعارف شو يعمل وهو يحب يخدم اي شخص ويخدم المنتدى ولما شاهدني أطلب مساعده عن خطوط الكاميرلا بالشرح طلب مني الأخ أتواصل معه على الخاص عشان أرسله ئميل او يرسل ئميله وأتواصل معه على الماسنجر  ويكون الشرح مباشرة عشان افهم بسرعه ويكون شرح بالتفصيل واطرح أسئلتي عليه وهو يجاوبني وأنا كنت اريد أطبق معه خطوه خطوه  وطبعا نظام المنتدى ما يسمح انك تكتب الائميل على المنتدى لان مخالف للقوانين وبعد ذلك قمت بالمشاركه عشان توصل مشاركاتي 50 مشاركه وطبعا 50 مشاركه ما ممكن يتحققن في خلال فتره بسيطه بمعنى لو كتبت كل يوم مشاركه فأحتاج ل 50 يوم واذا كان مشاركتين فأحتاج 25 يوم ولو كان 5 مشاركات فأحتاج 10 ايام ولو كان 10 مشاركة فأحتاج 5 ايام وكنت اكثر بمشاركاتي بهذه الطريقه وهي الرد على المواضيع اللي تحتاج  للشكر والدعاء فقط لصاحب الموضوع  وانا كنت أشارك في المواضيع اللي تكون فيها مواضيع تحميل كتب او نصائح او شروحات او ملفات مختلفه وهذي المواضيع طبعا تحتاج لرد واحد وهو  شكر لصاحب الموضوع والدعاء له يعني شخص نزل كتاب في المنتدى ماذا سترد عليه غير بكلمة شكرا وجزاك الله خير او مشكور وتم التحميل او مشكور على النصائح او مشكور على الشرح اخبرني بماذا ارد غير عن هذه الردود اللي ذكرتها وخصوصا انا مبتدئ ولا افهم شي عن الفوركس غير الشي البسيط ولا يمكنني انا افيد احد بما اني مبتدئ والأخ المراقب طلب مني انا اكتب مشاركات مفيده وأنا لا يمكنني انا افيد احد بما اني مبتدئ في الفوركس وأيضا لا يمكنني شرح شي في الموضوع لان الموضوع لا يحتاج لشرح بما انه ملف انزله صاحب الموضوع للفائده وايضا اذا لم يكن عندي لم يكن عندي سؤال في الموضوع فهل  تريدوا أن أكتب سؤال من الشارع عشان بس يقال اني كتبت سؤال وبالتالي هذا السؤال لا يفيد احد او تريدوا ان اكتب مدح لصاحب الموضوع من 10 اسطر عشان بس يقال اني مدحت صاحب الموضوع الرغم ان صاحب الموضوع لا يريد مدح وانما يريد ان يفيد الأخرين ويريد شكر ودعاء  ثالثا اشكرك على ادراج ملف الكاميرلا لمساعدتي  لكن أيضا أخي ملفك لم يفيدني بشي ونفس المشكله اللي كانت تواجهني في الملفات السابقه واجهتني في ملفك وهو ان الملف لم يفتح عندي بعد تحميله وما اعرف شو المشكله  والظاهر خلاص لا توجد فائده من خطوط الكاميرلا لأنها لا تفتح عندي وأيضا لا يوجد شخص مستعد يعالج مشكلتي في المنتدى على العام  وانا بصراحه خلاص تعبت من موضوع خطوط الكاميرلا وكرهتها من كثر ما احاول احصل عليها  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  وما عارف شو اعمل  وخاصة بأن المنتدى ما يساعدنا في التعلم ويخصم من مشاركاتنا وما يسمح لنا نستخدم الخاص الا بعد 50 مشاركه وبهذه المعامله أحس بالفعل بأن المشرفين في المنتدى لا يرغبون فينا ويريدوا أن يطردونا منه ويبحثون فقط عن سبب والظاهر المنتدى ومشرفينه أكتفوا بالأعضاء المتواجدين فيه وأكتفوا بالأشخاص اللي اكتسبوا خبره بالفوركس ولا يريدوا أشخاص أخرين ان يكتسبوا الخبره والتعلم من الفوركس

----------


## سمير صيام

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  اولا انا لم اعترض على وضع 50 مشاركه كحد ادني للمشاركه في الخاص وهذا حق من حقوق المشرفين على المنتدى وهم ادرى واعلم وافهم في مصلحة المنتدى  ثانيا للعلم أن الاخ اللي يريد يعلمني ويفيدني واللي يريد يشرحلي الخطوط على الخاص هذا عضو مميز في المنتدى وعارف شو يعمل وهو يحب يخدم اي شخص ويخدم المنتدى ولما شاهدني أطلب مساعده عن خطوط الكاميرلا بالشرح طلب مني الأخ أتواصل معه على الخاص عشان أرسله ئميل او يرسل ئميله وأتواصل معه على الماسنجر  ويكون الشرح مباشرة عشان افهم بسرعه ويكون شرح بالتفصيل واطرح أسئلتي عليه وهو يجاوبني وأنا كنت اريد أطبق معه خطوه خطوه  وطبعا نظام المنتدى ما يسمح انك تكتب الائميل على المنتدى لان مخالف للقوانين وبعد ذلك قمت بالمشاركه عشان توصل مشاركاتي 50 مشاركه وطبعا 50 مشاركه ما ممكن يتحققن في خلال فتره بسيطه بمعنى لو كتبت كل يوم مشاركه فأحتاج ل 50 يوم واذا كان مشاركتين فأحتاج 25 يوم ولو كان 5 مشاركات فأحتاج 10 ايام ولو كان 10 مشاركة فأحتاج 5 ايام وكنت اكثر بمشاركاتي بهذه الطريقه وهي الرد على المواضيع اللي تحتاج  للشكر والدعاء فقط لصاحب الموضوع  وانا كنت أشارك في المواضيع اللي تكون فيها مواضيع تحميل كتب او نصائح او شروحات او ملفات مختلفه وهذي المواضيع طبعا تحتاج لرد واحد وهو  شكر لصاحب الموضوع والدعاء له يعني شخص نزل كتاب في المنتدى ماذا سترد عليه غير بكلمة شكرا وجزاك الله خير او مشكور وتم التحميل او مشكور على النصائح او مشكور على الشرح اخبرني بماذا ارد غير عن هذه الردود اللي ذكرتها وخصوصا انا مبتدئ ولا افهم شي عن الفوركس غير الشي البسيط ولا يمكنني انا افيد احد بما اني مبتدئ والأخ المراقب طلب مني انا اكتب مشاركات مفيده وأنا لا يمكنني انا افيد احد بما اني مبتدئ في الفوركس وأيضا لا يمكنني شرح شي في الموضوع لان الموضوع لا يحتاج لشرح بما انه ملف انزله صاحب الموضوع للفائده وايضا اذا لم يكن عندي لم يكن عندي سؤال في الموضوع فهل  تريدوا أن أكتب سؤال من الشارع عشان بس يقال اني كتبت سؤال وبالتالي هذا السؤال لا يفيد احد او تريدوا ان اكتب مدح لصاحب الموضوع من 10 اسطر عشان بس يقال اني مدحت صاحب الموضوع الرغم ان صاحب الموضوع لا يريد مدح وانما يريد ان يفيد الأخرين ويريد شكر ودعاء  ثالثا اشكرك على ادراج ملف الكاميرلا لمساعدتي  لكن أيضا أخي ملفك لم يفيدني بشي ونفس المشكله اللي كانت تواجهني في الملفات السابقه واجهتني في ملفك وهو ان الملف لم يفتح عندي بعد تحميله وما اعرف شو المشكله  والظاهر خلاص لا توجد فائده من خطوط الكاميرلا لأنها لا تفتح عندي وأيضا لا يوجد شخص مستعد يعالج مشكلتي في المنتدى على العام  وانا بصراحه خلاص تعبت من موضوع خطوط الكاميرلا وكرهتها من كثر ما احاول احصل عليها  وما عارف شو اعمل  وخاصة بأن المنتدى ما يساعدنا في التعلم ويخصم من مشاركاتنا وما يسمح لنا نستخدم الخاص الا بعد 50 مشاركه وبهذه المعامله أحس بالفعل بأن المشرفين في المنتدى لا يرغبون فينا ويريدوا أن يطردونا منه ويبحثون فقط عن سبب والظاهر المنتدى ومشرفينه أكتفوا بالأعضاء المتواجدين فيه وأكتفوا بالأشخاص اللي اكتسبوا خبره بالفوركس ولا يريدوا أشخاص أخرين ان يكتسبوا الخبره والتعلم من الفوركس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يااخى لماذا الظن السئ ولماذا كلامك كله اعتراض برغم انت سالت وجاوبتك ومعاك حتى نعرف سبب المشكلة ونحلها فهل احد قالك لن نساعدك وهل المساعدة اما الخاص اما لا مساعدة
ومع اخترامى وتقديرى للعضو المتميز فالشرح العام سيفيدك ويفيد غيرك من بعدك 
ولو كان الاسلوب هو الشرح على الخاص لما اصبح هذا المنتدى هو المتداول العربى  
بالنسبة لمشكلتك فانا معك ان احببت ذلك 
ياريت تورينى صورة من المكان اللى حطيت فيه الملف 
وصورة من البرنامج وهو فيه المؤشر
وصورة من وضعك للمؤشر على الشارت وكيف يظهر انه فاضى

----------


## عاشق التداول

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  يااخى لماذا الظن السئ ولماذا كلامك كله اعتراض برغم انت سالت وجاوبتك ومعاك حتى نعرف سبب المشكلة ونحلها فهل احد قالك لن نساعدك وهل المساعدة اما الخاص اما لا مساعدة ومع اخترامى وتقديرى للعضو المتميز فالشرح العام سيفيدك ويفيد غيرك من بعدك  ولو كان الاسلوب هو الشرح على الخاص لما اصبح هذا المنتدى هو المتداول العربى   بالنسبة لمشكلتك فانا معك ان احببت ذلك  ياريت تورينى صورة من المكان اللى حطيت فيه الملف  وصورة من البرنامج وهو فيه المؤشر وصورة من وضعك للمؤشر على الشارت وكيف يظهر انه فاضى

 عفوا اخي انا لم اسيئ الظن في احد بس الواقع يقول كذا  وانا قلتلك الاخ يريد التواصل معي على الماسنجر عشان يشرحلي ويحل مشكلتي لأن بالعام الشرح بالنسبه لي غير مفهوم ومشكلتما انحلت وانا احاول اكثر من شهر اعالج هالمشكله ما حصلت حل لا في المنتدى ولا خارج المنتدى والاخ جزاه الله خير يريد ان يساعدني في مشكلتي وانتوا حاطين حاجز بيني وبينه  ونعم طلبت مساعده لكن لم اجد المساعده الكافيه وكنت احصل مساعده فقط بأدراج ملفات الكاميرلا ويطلب مني تحميلها ولكن المشكله ليست في كيفية تحميل الملف المشكله في كيفية استخدامها وفتحها في الميتا وادراجها فيه  والملف موجود على سطح الملف الان ولا اعرف بأي برنامج افتحه  اريد انا استخدمه في الميتا ولا اعرف كيف ادرجه في الميتا ولا اعرف كيف استخدمه

----------


## سمير صيام

> والملف موجود على سطح الملف الان ولا اعرف بأي برنامج افتحه  اريد انا استخدمه في الميتا ولا اعرف كيف ادرجه في الميتا ولا اعرف كيف استخدمه

 العيب عندك يااخى انا قلتلك فى اول مشاركة اين تضعه
خد نسخة من الملف من سطح المكتب وضعه على هذا الرابط عندك 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
طبعا لو عندك برنامج اخر هيكون مكان اسم البرنامج بالاحمر
وتعمل اعادة تشغيل له وتشغله من داخل البرنامج

----------


## عاشق التداول

> العيب عندك يااخى انا قلتلك فى اول مشاركة اين تضعه  خد نسخة من الملف من سطح المكتب وضعه على هذا الرابط عندك  C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators  طبعا لو عندك برنامج اخر هيكون مكان اسم البرنامج بالاحمر وتعمل اعادة تشغيل له وتشغله من داخل البرنامج

  اشكرك على محاولتك مساعدتي وما قصرت معي اخي وجزاك الله خير وفعلت اللي عليك  لكن للاسف لم تنحل مشكلتي والظاهر خلاص انا هونت من خطوط الكاميرلا وما اريدها لان ما ممكن اعالج هالمشكله بسبب عدم وجود شرح فيها والظاهر خلاص بهون عن الفوركس وبخليها لأهلها لان التعامل فيها صعب  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير ...  :Asvc:  
الصراحه انا باحس اني ماليش الاربنا ثم حضرتك  في المنتدي هنا  :Eh S(7):  
انا رحت قسم الاكسبرتات عشان اطلب اكسبرت يفعل ال Price Alert  في حاله تحركات السعر القويه يعني مثلا في 20 نقطه في الدقيقه 
وساعتها اروح للكومبيوتر وأشوف الوضع وأدي الامر بنفسي 
او الاكسبرت نفسه يعمل صفقه في اتجاه الترند مع Stop loss 20 ppt & trailing stop 
والصراحه في اخ رد عليا هناك...https://forum.arabictrader.com/t66213-2.html 
بس انا فاهم كلامه بنسبة 95 % ومتهيالي والله اعلم مش ده طلبي  :016:  
السؤال دلوقتي... ياتري ده طلبي ؟ 
ولو مش ده طلبي...حضرتك اكيد تقدر تساعدني في الموضوع ده...مش كده؟  :Hands:  
وازاي استعمل الاكسبرتات دي ؟ 
وحضرتك - شخصيا - بتفضل تستخدمها...ولا تحب ( الشغل اليدوي ) ؟  Hand made ! 
وازي الصحه ؟  :Teeth Smile: .... معلش طولت علي حضرتك   :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير ياأستاذ سمير ...  
> الصراحه انا باحس اني ماليش الاربنا ثم حضرتك  في المنتدي هنا  
> انا رحت قسم الاكسبرتات عشان اطلب اكسبرت يفعل ال Price Alert  في حاله تحركات السعر القويه يعني مثلا في 20 نقطه في الدقيقه 
> وساعتها اروح للكومبيوتر وأشوف الوضع وأدي الامر بنفسي 
> او الاكسبرت نفسه يعمل صفقه في اتجاه الترند مع Stop loss 20 ppt & trailing stop 
> والصراحه في اخ رد عليا هناك...https://forum.arabictrader.com/t66213-2.html 
> بس انا فاهم كلامه بنسبة 95 % ومتهيالي والله اعلم مش ده طلبي  
> السؤال دلوقتي... ياتري ده طلبي ؟ 
> ولو مش ده طلبي...حضرتك اكيد تقدر تساعدني في الموضوع ده...مش كده؟  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا بالنسبة للمبرمجين فعليهم ضغط طلبات كتير فلازم تعذرهم للتاخير فى تلبية الطلب
ثانيا بالنسبة للاكسبيرت هو للمضاعفات لكن هو بيقولك فيه مميزات كثيرة وان شاء الله طلبك فيه

----------


## Amir_vet

ياربيييي.. ماشاء الله عليك بجد يااستاذ سمير 
انا مشفتش حد في سرعه الرد دي  :Good:   :Good:  
بس هو ناقص سؤالين ..ازاي استخدمهم وأقيمهم ؟ 
وهل ينفع استخدم بعض وظايف الاكسبرت واعطل الباقي ولا لأ؟ 
يعني ينفع آخد منه ميزه واحده بس " زي مثلا تفعيل ال Price Alert " ؟ 
وحضرتك تفضل الشغل اليدوي ولا استخدام الاكسبرتات ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياربيييي.. ماشاء الله عليك بجد يااستاذ سمير 
> انا مشفتش حد في سرعه الرد دي   
> بس هو ناقص سؤالين ..ازاي استخدمهم وأقيمهم ؟ 
> وهل ينفع استخدم بعض وظايف الاكسبرت واعطل الباقي ولا لأ؟ 
> يعني ينفع آخد منه ميزه واحده بس " زي مثلا تفعيل ال Price Alert " ؟ 
> وحضرتك تفضل الشغل اليدوي ولا استخدام الاكسبرتات ؟

 والله ياغالى لغاية هنا مقدرش افيدك وان شاء الله حد يفهم فى البرمجة يقدر ان شاء الله

----------


## Amir_vet

تسلم ياأستاذ سمير ..من قال لا اعلم فقد افتي 
كل يوم بتكبير في نظري اكتر ... هارجع تاني لقسم الاكسبرتات 
شكرا جزيلا ..وتصبح علي خير

----------


## hala2244

أنا كنت حابه أعرف . هل التحليل الفني في سوق العملات  هو نفس التحليل الفني في سوق الأسهم ؟؟ لأني أعرف ناس كانوا بيشتغلوا في الأسهم  باحتراف  . لكن لما اشتغلوا على العملات خسروا .  :016:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أنا كنت حابه أعرف . هل التحليل الفني في سوق العملات  هو نفس التحليل الفني في سوق الأسهم ؟؟ لأني أعرف ناس كانوا بيشتغلوا في الأسهم  باحتراف  . لكن لما اشتغلوا على العملات خسروا .

 التحليل الفني واحد فى كل الأسواق 
الاصل فى التحليل الفنى كان على اسواق الاسهم ثم المؤشرات الرائدة ثم السلع و المعادن و خلافها 
الان اصبح في الكثير من المشتقات مثل العقود المستقبلية و الاسواق المصغرة و عقود الخيار  
و كلهم ينطبق عليهم التحليل الفنى ،الخلاصة كل ماله شارت يتم تطبيق التحليل الفني عليه 
و لكن يكمن الاختلاف فى شىء و هو ان لكل سوق طبيعته و  طريقة التعامل معه 
فمثلاً هناك طرق تكون فعاله فى الاسهم و لا تكون بنفس الفعالية على الفوركس 
اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة العامة وصلت 
و لكني شبه متأكد أن الناس اللى حضرتك اتكلمت عليهم خسروا فى الفوركس بسبب المارجن و ليس التحليل الفني  :Regular Smile: 
الفوركس اصعب بمراحل من الاسهم 
كفاية ان مفيش مارجن كول   
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... ازيك ياأستاذ سمير   :Asvc:  
كنت اتناقشت مع حضرتك قبل كده بخصوص موضوع "اللعب في السوق" !!  :Noco:  
وبعدين وانا باطلع علي كتاب Turning Losing Forex Trades into Winners صفحة 25 
لقيت الجملة الجميله دي  But, in practice the banks make the Forex market move sufficiently
to make sure that no oscillator will work more than 80 percent
of the time.  
وعلي فكرة الكتاب ده موجود هنا في المنتدي 
ايه رأيك بقي؟ ... اظن ظهر الحق ...ولا ايه؟   :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... ازيك ياأستاذ سمير   
> كنت اتناقشت مع حضرتك قبل كده بخصوص موضوع "اللعب في السوق" !!  
> وبعدين وانا باطلع علي كتاب Turning Losing Forex Trades into Winners صفحة 25 
> لقيت الجملة الجميله دي  But, in practice the banks make the Forex market move sufficiently
> to make sure that no oscillator will work more than 80 percent
> of the time.  
> وعلي فكرة الكتاب ده موجود هنا في المنتدي 
> ايه رأيك بقي؟ ... اظن ظهر الحق ...ولا ايه؟

 هو هنا بيتكلم على الينوك مش شركات الوساطة وبيقولك السوق اغلبه تذبذب بس تحركات البنوك 
لكن لم يقل انه البنك بيدور على الطرق ليضربها

----------


## قناة الأمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أستاذ سمير أنا أدرس الشموع  من خلال برنامج  L trade  و السؤال هل البرنامج يعطيني صورة الشمعه فور انتهاء الساعه و ذلك علي شارت الساعه و تكون بالضبط الساعه بتوقيت البرنامج؟
يعني مثلا متي تظهر شمعة الساعه السابعه؟ 
يعني هل تظهر بالضبط فور انتهاء الساعه السابعه و بداية الثامنه؟

----------


## قناة الأمه

يعني اذا كنت اريد ان اتاجر في  الساعه الثامنه انتظر تكون شمعة السابعه و أبدأ علي الفور؟

----------


## توفيق12

ممكن افهم اكثر مؤشر الستوشاستيك

----------


## توفيق12

نعلم ان في البورصة هناك اغلاق يومي فقط لانه لا توجد برامج لحضية اللي اريد ان اعرفه
مثلا هناك سهم اخترق مقاومة اثناء التداول لكن لم يغلق عليها بل اغلق تحتها
يعني هنا لا يمكننا القول بانه اخترق المقاومة صحيح
نقولها فقط ان طان قد اغلق فوقها صحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أستاذ سمير أنا أدرس الشموع  من خلال برنامج  L trade  و السؤال هل البرنامج يعطيني صورة الشمعه فور انتهاء الساعه و ذلك علي شارت الساعه و تكون بالضبط الساعه بتوقيت البرنامج؟
> يعني مثلا متي تظهر شمعة الساعه السابعه؟ 
> يعني هل تظهر بالضبط فور انتهاء الساعه السابعه و بداية الثامنه؟

 تظهر الشمعة مع بداية الساعة 7 وتكتمل بانتهاء الساعة 7

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني اذا كنت اريد ان اتاجر في  الساعه الثامنه انتظر تكون شمعة السابعه و أبدأ علي الفور؟

 تنتظر انتهاء شممعة الساعة 7 وبداية الساعة 8

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن افهم اكثر مؤشر الستوشاستيك

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/637417-2-post.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعلم ان في البورصة هناك اغلاق يومي فقط لانه لا توجد برامج لحضية اللي اريد ان اعرفه
> مثلا هناك سهم اخترق مقاومة اثناء التداول لكن لم يغلق عليها بل اغلق تحتها
> يعني هنا لا يمكننا القول بانه اخترق المقاومة صحيح
> نقولها فقط ان طان قد اغلق فوقها صحيح

 صحيح ان شاء الله

----------


## قناة الأمه

شكرا يا أخ سمير و بارك الله لك ........

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير 
امس دخلت بعقد باوند دولار وعملت ستوب لوس 
ولم ادخل للجهاز من امس واليوم تفاجئت ان الصفقة اغلقت لوحدها بخسارة رغم ان السعر لم يصل الى الستوب 
ما العمل
هل يمكن للشركة ان تنصفني

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير 
> امس دخلت بعقد باوند دولار وعملت ستوب لوس 
> ولم ادخل للجهاز من امس واليوم تفاجئت ان الصفقة اغلقت لوحدها بخسارة رغم ان السعر لم يصل الى الستوب 
> ما العمل
> هل يمكن للشركة ان تنصفني

 بيانات الصفقة ايه يعنى استوبك كان كام واعلى سعر واقل سعر وصل ايه

----------


## توفيق12

الستوب كان 1.3983
واعلى سعر هو 1.3904
وادنى سعر هو الاسعار التي وصل اليها الان
لا ادري لماذا حصل هاذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الستوب كان 1.3983
> واعلى سعر هو 1.3904
> وادنى سعر هو الاسعار التي وصل اليها الان
> لا ادري لماذا حصل هاذا

 الدخول من كام والصفقة بيع ام شراء ؟؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

دخلت بيع من سعر 1.3801

----------


## سمير صيام

> دخلت بيع من سعر 1.3801

 يعنى انت بعت من 3801 والاستوب 3983 
طيب هى تفرق امتى دخلت لانه لو دخلت من افتتاح امبارح يبقى طبعا لازم يضرب لانه طلع الى 4182

----------


## توفيق12

والله اخي سمير كانني لم ارى في برنامج الميتاتردير انه وصل لذلك السعر 
عموما مشكوور سالقي نضرة عليه

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير انضر الى الشارت لم يصل ابدا

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم عندي سؤاااال عن حساب معادلة standard deviations في مؤشر البولنجر لدي المعادلة ولكن لا أعرف كيف أطبق باالارقام أرجو ارشادي الى كيفية حساب معادلة standard deviations مرفق المعادلات ومرفق الجدول الذي اريد تطبيق الارقام الموجودة به على معادلة standard deviations واكون لكم من الشاكرين

----------


## Noora

السلام عليكم مرة أخرى 
ممكن اعرف كم معدل تحرك GBP/JPY في اليوم؟ والأسبوع؟  :Boxing:  
فيه موقع أعرف منو معدل حركة العملة أعلاه خلال اليوم السابق وهكذا؟ 
وشكرا مقدما  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير انضر الى الشارت لم يصل ابدا

 اخى الكريم كده الصفقة المفروض لم تضرب استوب 
المهم الا يكون الخطا منك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم عندي سؤاااال عن حساب معادلة standard deviations في مؤشر البولنجر لدي المعادلة ولكن لا أعرف كيف أطبق باالارقام أرجو ارشادي الى كيفية حساب معادلة standard deviations مرفق المعادلات ومرفق الجدول الذي اريد تطبيق الارقام الموجودة به على معادلة standard deviations واكون لكم من الشاكرين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حاضر هراجعها الليلة واقولك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم مرة أخرى 
> ممكن اعرف كم معدل تحرك GBP/JPY في اليوم؟ والأسبوع؟  
> فيه موقع أعرف منو معدل حركة العملة أعلاه خلال اليوم السابق وهكذا؟ 
> وشكرا مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاحصائيات قديمة واغلبها انتهت صلاحيته
لمعرفة معدل تحركه اليومى عليك باخذ حركة السنة كلها لعام 2008 وقسمتها على 12 وده هيكون متوسط حركة 2008

----------


## توفيق12

كيف يكون مني اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يكون مني اخي سمير

 تكون كتبت الاستوب غلط

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير انا كتبت الستوب صح
ولكن اعتقد انني كشفت الغلط
اعتقد انه المارجن كوول 
فلم اكن افهمه كثيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير انا كتبت الستوب صح
> ولكن اعتقد انني كشفت الغلط
> اعتقد انه المارجن كوول 
> فلم اكن افهمه كثيرا

 يبقى انت دخلت بنسبة كبيرة من العقود
اعتبره درس لتعلم الادارة المالية

----------


## توفيق12

صحيح 
درس لن انساه والله العظيم
اعتقد انه يجب على الانسان ان يلسعه هذا المارجن كوول حتى يتعلم فنون الادارة المالية
ان شاء الله لن تتكرر

----------


## محمد الداعور

اخوانى بصراحة انا تعبت من كثرة المعلومات عن الفوركس وكل هذة المعلومات ارى انها ليست للمبتدئيين مثلى اريد من يشرح للمبتدئيين  اولا اساسيات الرسم وادواتة ثانيا الدعم والمقاومة-  الاتجاة -التصحيح-القناة -الفيوناتشى- المتوسطات كيف يتعلم مبتدىء الفوركس بدون معرفة كل هذة المفاهيم ومن الف باء فوركس حتى الجلوس امام الشاشة وان يبداء المتاجرة ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يدلونى على البداية او ارسال عناوين اماكن موثوق بها ومجربة فعلا فى مصر ان لم يكن لديكم مايعلم البداية للمبتدئيين امثالى ارجو من اخوانى القائمين على هذا المنتدى ان يأخذو بيدى  حتى لاأيئس من هذا الععمل وجزاكم اللة خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوانى بصراحة انا تعبت من كثرة المعلومات عن الفوركس وكل هذة المعلومات ارى انها ليست للمبتدئيين مثلى اريد من يشرح للمبتدئيين  اولا اساسيات الرسم وادواتة ثانيا الدعم والمقاومة-  الاتجاة -التصحيح-القناة -الفيوناتشى- المتوسطات كيف يتعلم مبتدىء الفوركس بدون معرفة كل هذة المفاهيم ومن الف باء فوركس حتى الجلوس امام الشاشة وان يبداء المتاجرة ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يدلونى على البداية او ارسال عناوين اماكن موثوق بها ومجربة فعلا فى مصر ان لم يكن لديكم مايعلم البداية للمبتدئيين امثالى ارجو من اخوانى القائمين على هذا المنتدى ان يأخذو بيدى  حتى لاأيئس من هذا الععمل وجزاكم اللة خيرا

 اقرا الكتاب اللى فى المرفق وخده فكرة عامة عن الفوركس واساسياته واى سؤال يقف معاك  نجاوبك ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## محمد صابر محمد

اخى سمير  عندما فتحت حساب تجريبى على اى اف سى ماركتس لاتعلم عليه وامارس تجارتى ثم اقوم بفتح حساب حقيقى اكتشفت انهم لديهم ديلنج دسك وفى موقعكم نصحتم بالابتعاد عن مثل هذه الشركات ثم فتحت تجريبى على فاكسيم لانهم لا يملكون ديلنج دسك ولكنى قرات امس ردك على احد العضاءقائلا له بلاش فاكسيم لان حسابتهم غير شرعيه بعد 5 ايام بتدفع عموله  وقلت له تعامل مع فاكسولوذلك بعد ما تعرفت على برنامج فاكسيم فماذا افعل ومع اى شركه اتعامل فقد اصابتنى الحيره دلنى بالله عليك مع من ابدا فى حساب تجريبى حتى استطيع التعامل بحساب حقيقى بعد ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير  عندما فتحت حساب تجريبى على اى اف سى ماركتس لاتعلم عليه وامارس تجارتى ثم اقوم بفتح حساب حقيقى اكتشفت انهم لديهم ديلنج دسك وفى موقعكم نصحتم بالابتعاد عن مثل هذه الشركات ثم فتحت تجريبى على فاكسيم لانهم لا يملكون ديلنج دسك ولكنى قرات امس ردك على احد العضاءقائلا له بلاش فاكسيم لان حسابتهم غير شرعيه بعد 5 ايام بتدفع عموله  وقلت له تعامل مع فاكسولوذلك بعد ما تعرفت على برنامج فاكسيم فماذا افعل ومع اى شركه اتعامل فقد اصابتنى الحيره دلنى بالله عليك مع من ابدا فى حساب تجريبى حتى استطيع التعامل بحساب حقيقى بعد ذلك

 لو انت حسابك هيكون ميكرو وده واضح من كلامك فما عليك الا افكسول

----------


## محمد الداعور

شكرا لك اخى سمير سوف اقرا الكتاب جيدا مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## MR.NO

كيفك أخي سمير هل تم مراجعة الموضوع بعون الله أرجو الرد وشكراااااا   :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم عندي سؤاااال عن حساب معادلة standard deviations في مؤشر البولنجر لدي المعادلة ولكن لا أعرف كيف أطبق باالارقام أرجو ارشادي الى كيفية حساب معادلة standard deviations مرفق المعادلات ومرفق الجدول الذي اريد تطبيق الارقام الموجودة به على معادلة standard deviations واكون لكم من الشاكرين

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> حاضر هراجعها الليلة واقولك

  

> كيفك أخي سمير هل تم مراجعة الموضوع بعون الله أرجو الرد وشكراااااا

 هو فى حاجات سهلة بس فى متغيرات مش فاهمها هحاول اشوف ملف من عندى والمعادلة والليلة يكون عندى ملف اكسل بها ان شاء الله

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  كفاية ان خط الترند يتكسر علي فريم الربع ساعة للدخول في عملية ولا لازم يتكسر علي الساعة  :Emoticon1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  كفاية ان خط الترند يتكسر علي فريم الربع ساعة للدخول في عملية ولا لازم يتكسر علي الساعة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الترند كسره الاصل على الدايلى وهو الاقوى والقوة تقل كلما قل الفريم
طبعا كسر الربع ساعة بيكون اهدافه قليلة وليس كالساعة

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير بالنسبة لخطوط الفايبو مرة اجدها الرقم صفر في الاعلى و 100 في الاسفل ومرة العكس
لماذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير بالنسبة لخطوط الفايبو مرة اجدها الرقم صفر في الاعلى و 100 في الاسفل ومرة العكس
> لماذا

 بيكون حسب الموجة
لو الموجة هابطة فاذن الصفر يكون تحت وال 100 فوق
ولو الموجة صاعدة فاذن الصفر بيكون فوق و 100 تحت

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير عندما نقول مثلا" ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت خط الترند وندخل بيع"
هل يعني فقط الاغلاق اللي يخترق وليس كامل جسم الشمعة
هذا مثال في المرة الرابعة التي لامست الشمعة الترند بل اغلقت تحته لم ينزل السعر

----------


## قناة الأمه

هل برنامج الميتاتريدر التوقيت الزمني فيه يتغير مثل الالتريد الذي يخضع للتوقيت الشتوي و الصيفي ؟
و هل تغير التوقيت الأن في الالتريد كأن تصبح  شمعة الساعه الرابعه هي الخامسه؟ و متي يفعلون ذلك بالضبط؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير عندما نقول مثلا" ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات تحت خط الترند وندخل بيع"
> هل يعني فقط الاغلاق اللي يخترق وليس كامل جسم الشمعة
> هذا مثال في المرة الرابعة التي لامست الشمعة الترند بل اغلقت تحته لم ينزل السعر

 فى المثال الشمعة لم تغلق الشمعة تحت الترند وبالتالى حتى نحكم بكسر الترند يكون الاغلاق تحت الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل برنامج الميتاتريدر التوقيت الزمني فيه يتغير مثل الالتريد الذي يخضع للتوقيت الشتوي و الصيفي ؟
> و هل تغير التوقيت الأن في الالتريد كأن تصبح  شمعة الساعه الرابعه هي الخامسه؟ و متي يفعلون ذلك بالضبط؟

 التوقيت الصيفى بيتغير فى كل البرامج وبيكون هناك رسالة بذلك فى برنامج التداول

----------


## قناة الأمه

كيف أفتح صفحة الرسائل الخاصه بالالتريد4 ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف أفتح صفحة الرسائل الخاصه بالالتريد4 ؟

 هتلاقى تحت بند اسمه MAIL

----------


## توفيق12

اريد رايك اخي سمير في هذا الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد رايك اخي سمير في هذا الشارت

 تمام ياباشا دى مقاومة والاخرى مقاومة واصبحت دعم

----------


## قناة الأمه

مش لاقي بند اسمه mail

----------


## توفيق12

هل اذا انخفضت البورصة الامريكية يرتفع الدولار
ضننت انه اذا انخفضت ينخفض

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش لاقي بند اسمه mail

 شوف الصورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل اذا انخفضت البورصة الامريكية يرتفع الدولار
> ضننت انه اذا انخفضت ينخفض

 يمكنك سؤال رمضان فى موضوع عودة الثقة وهو هيشرحها لك افضل

----------


## MR.NO

كيفك استاذ سمير هل تم مراجعة الموضوع الخاص بي انا انتظر الرد وشكرااا جزيلا  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيفك استاذ سمير هل تم مراجعة الموضوع الخاص بي انا انتظر الرد وشكرااا جزيلا

 مش ناسيك والله وعملت جزء من المعادلات بس فى نقطة هحاول افهمها لانه فى اختلاف فى المعادلات وضبطها فلا تقلق هجزها بالليل لك ان شاء الله
اان مجهز ملف الاكسل بالمعادلات لكن فقط الجزء المختلف افهمه كويس واضع لك الملف

----------


## قناة الأمه

شكرا أستاذ سمير 
توصلت اليه............
ولم أجد رساله بتغيير التوقيت...
يعني لسه ما غيروش التوقيت؟
سمعت من احد الاخوه انه اتغير

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أستاذ سمير 
> توصلت اليه............
> ولم أجد رساله بتغيير التوقيت...
> يعني لسه ما غيروش التوقيت؟
> سمعت من احد الاخوه انه اتغير

 شوف لو توقيت الشموع تغير فيعتبر تغير

----------


## قناة الأمه

أه يعني اقارن توقيت الشموع بتوقيت القاهره عندي؟

----------


## قناة الأمه

حاجه كمان .........
انا حبيت اعمل صفقه علي اليورو ين  في منصة تداول الفكسول ولكني لم اجد في اليورو ين الا الدخول بيع او شراء ماركت و ليس اوامر معلقه..........
فكيف اضع امرا معلق علي هذا الزوج؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أه يعني اقارن توقيت الشموع بتوقيت القاهره عندي؟

 تمام كده

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاجه كمان .........
> انا حبيت اعمل صفقه علي اليورو ين  في منصة تداول الفكسول ولكني لم اجد في اليورو ين الا الدخول بيع او شراء ماركت و ليس اوامر معلقه..........
> فكيف اضع امرا معلق علي هذا الزوج؟

 اضغط على اسم العملة سيظهر اسمها اعلى مربع الاسعار وتضغط عليها فوق ستجد الاوامر المعلقة

----------


## almotajire

اريد ان اسال بخصوص اوامر الخروج هل يجب على السعر ان يتجاوز سعر الخروج لكي تغلق الصفقة ام يكفي وصول السعر اليه حيث اني وضعت امر الخروج ووصل السعر الى سعر الخروج بالظبط لكن لم تغلق الصفقة ?! 
عذرا على الاطالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان اسال بخصوص اوامر الخروج هل يجب على السعر ان يتجاوز سعر الخروج لكي تغلق الصفقة ام يكفي وصول السعر اليه حيث اني وضعت امر الخروج ووصل السعر الى سعر الخروج بالظبط لكن لم تغلق الصفقة ?! 
> عذرا على الاطالة

 هل حسبت فرق الاسبيرد ام لا
بمعنى ان السعر الذى امامك على الشاشة هو سعر البيع
واى صفقة شراء تغلق بسعر بيع واى صفقة بيع تغلق بصفقة شراء

----------


## almotajire

> هل حسبت فرق الاسبيرد ام لا  بمعنى ان السعر الذى امامك على الشاشة هو سعر البيع واى صفقة شراء تغلق بسعر بيع واى صفقة بيع تغلق بصفقة شراء

 نعم اخي انا دخلت ببيع ووصل السعر الى امر الخروج الذي وضعت انا بالظبط 97,48 الذي هو في الاصل سعر البيع علما ان الصفقة كان يجب ان تغلق قبل 97.76 ب 3 نقاط اي بسعر الشراء ارجوا ان توضح لي هذه النقطة وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم اخي انا دخلت ببيع ووصل السعر الى امر الخروج الذي وضعت انا بالظبط 97,48 الذي هو في الاصل سعر البيع علما ان الصفقة كان يجب ان تغلق قبل 97.76 ب 3 نقاط اي بسعر الشراء ارجوا ان توضح لي هذه النقطة وجزاك الله الف خير

 تمام كده مضبوط بس خطاك انك طرحت وهى المفروض تزود يعنى السعر 97.76 كسعر بيع = 97.79 كسعر شراء لو الاسبيرد كان 3

----------


## almotajire

> نعم اخي انا دخلت ببيع ووصل السعر الى امر الخروج الذي وضعت انا بالظبط 97,48 الذي هو في الاصل سعر البيع علما ان الصفقة كان يجب ان تغلق قبل 97.76 ب 3 نقاط اي بسعر الشراء ارجوا ان توضح لي هذه النقطة وجزاك الله الف خير

  نعم اتضح لي الامر الان كان يجب ان يهبط السعرالذي هو اصلا سعر البيع ب 3 نقط لكي يساوي السعر الذي وضعت انا و الذي هو سعر الشراء  بارك الله فيك فعلا هذه النقطة مهمة جدا وكانت تحيرني

----------


## almotajire

> تمام كده مضبوط بس خطاك انك طرحت وهى المفروض تزود يعنى السعر 97.76 كسعر بيع = 97.79 كسعر شراء لو الاسبيرد كان 3

 الاسبريد يساوي  نقط3 نعم اتضح لي الامر الان كان يجب ان يهبط السعرالذي هو اصلا سعر البيع ب 3 نقط لكي يساوي السعر الذي وضعت انا  لسعر الشراء 
ارجوا ان اكون وفقت في فهم هذه النقطة فعلا ?

----------


## قناة الأمه

أستاذ سمير مربع العملات لا يظهر فيه هذا الزوج لا يظهر فيه الا ازواج معينه 
و هذ الزوج مع ازواج اخري كثيره لا تظهر الا من الاسعار العائمه المتفرعه من بند اسعار السوق و هي لا تسمح بأوامر معلقه
فما الحل ؟
أيضا انا ما زلت محتاس في موضوع تغيير التوقيت غير قادر علي التأكد من مقارنة التوقيت عندي
ممكن تتأكد لي يا أخ سمير لاني فعلا متضايق جدا لأني أدرس شمعة ساعه معينه و اذا حصل لخبطه في التوقيت هيضيع كل المجهود اللي ببذله سدي 
و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. صباح الخير ايها المبتدئين  :Asvc:  
طبعا انا مبتديء اكتر منكم كلكم بدليل المارجن كول اللي جالي امبارح.... الرصيد = صفر 
بس عادي مش مشكلة كان مبلغ صغير جدا اساسا ... بس اتعلمت منه حاجات كتييييييير  
وفعلا ماحدش بيتعلم ببلاش !! 
طبعا انا مش جاي اسد نفسكوا عن الموضوع.... بس انا احب احكيلكم قصتي عشان تتعلموا منها 
انا بدأت ب 350 دولار ... وكلنا لما بنبدأ بنكون حذرين ...بنتمسك بالاستراتيجيات بتاعتنا وبنطبق اللي اتعلمناه حرفيا  " من قرايتنا ومن اساتذنا هنا في المنتدي وأخص بالذكر الأستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام  ".... 
ونتيجه لكده ... وصلت ال350 دولار دول ل 1022 دولار في 12 ساعه 
واعتقد ده كويس جدا .... ( ولا ايه ياأستاذ سمير ؟) 
بعد كده حصلت مشاكل عندي في البيت ودخلت مش مركز و(الطمع) عمل عمايله معايا لدرجة كان يبقي قدامي 100 نقطه ومارضاش اخدهم منتظر الزياده... فضااااااااع كل حاجه حتي ال 350 ضاعوا كمان ! 
ولما بدات اخسر من راس المال اللي كنت داخل بيه ...( الخوف) اشتغل بقي يبقي السعر طالع مثلا وانا متاكد 1000000% انه طالع ... ورغم كده مارضاش اشتري لاينزل !! 
وفعلا السعر بيمشي زي ماتوقعت بس انا ب( أخاف ) ادخل 
وساعة مادخل وانا متوقع ان السعر يزيد واشتري ..ألاقي السعر نزل مثلا 10 نقط اقوم قافل الصفقه لحسن ينزل اكتر..وأول مأقفل الصفقه ..السعر يطلع ويلزق في سقف الشاشه !!!!!!!! 
يعني عشان الخص.... سيناريو الفشل بالطريقه دي 
مكسب > طمع >  خسارة > خوف  > ....MARGIN CAAAAAAAL 
ونطلع من التجربه " اللي انا ماخسرتش فيها كتير " ب 10 وصايا اساسية 
1 -  اوعي ...تدخل وانت مش مركز ابدا ابدا ابدا... مهما كان بيتهيالك ان السوق واضح وسهل 
2 -  اوعي...تدخل في يوم تحس انه مش يومك ابدا ابدا برضه ... لأن الفوركس اي نعم علم وتحليل لكن ماحدش يقدر ينكر انها تخلو من الحظ برضه 
3 - اوعي ... ثم اوعي تدخل وانت حاسس ان السوق " عبيط  واهبل " ومش باينله ملامح ... استني لما السوق كده يبقي طيب وأمير وابن حلال وبعدين ابقي اتكل علي الله وادخل.. 
4 - اوعي تدخل في الحساب الحقيقي  الا لما تكسب في الديمو فعلا ولفترة كافيه ..مش تتسرع بقي وتقول " خلاص خلاص..انا اتعملت وبقيت كويس ..اي نعم انا خسرت في الديمو بس اتعلمت وخلاص ..هاكسب في الحقيقي " ..... لا ياحبيبي ..مادام خسرت في الديمو..يبقي هاتخسر برضه في الحقيقي ..صدقني 
5 - اوعي... تبدأ حياتك الفعليه في الفوركس الا بحساب ميكرو او ميني صغير جدا... لأن مهما اتعلمت علي الديمو فبرضه الحساب الحقيقي شيء مختلف خااااالص ..اي نعم الاسعار واحده واللي بيحصل  نفس الشيء بين الديمو والحقيقي بس مشاعرك هيه اللي بتختلف .." وهاتشوفوا بنفسكم " 
6 - اوعي... تغامر بمبلغ الا اذا كنت تتحمل خسارته .. واعرف انك زي مانت داخل عشان تكسب في صفقه ممكن تخسر برضه 
7 - اوعي... تسمح للسوق انه ( يخيطك ) ..هاتقولي ازاي؟..اقولك ...لما السعر يكون طالع تشتري وبعدين لما تحس ان السعر خالف توقعاتك ونزل بعد ماشتريت .... تغير رايك ... وتبيع .... يرجع يطلع تاني .... تقوم شاري .... يعمل السوق ايه بقي؟ ...ينزل ..وهكذا .... وده بيحصل كتير جدا علي فكرة ... طبعا آسف علي كلمة ( يخيطك ) دي ..بس انا شايف ان ده انسب تعبير .لأن فعلا ساعتها السوق بياخد الواحد ( رايح جاي) زي مايكون ماسك ابره وفتله ..وللأسف الخساير بتبقي في الحاله دي الله ينور..... فلما تخسر صفقه ..خد خطوة للخلف ...وادرس الموقف كويس وعيد حساباتك 
8 - اوعي تعتمد علي التحليل الفني بس ...ماتهملش التحليل الاخباري كمان ... والله يرحمك يافرانكو " الفرنك السويسري " طبعا شوفتوا اللي حصله امبارح !!!!!! 
9 - اوعي تفتكر ان السوق بيخضع للعرض والطلب بس..لأ لأ ..السوق احيانا بيحصل فيه لعب مابيخضعش لأي قوانين ولا منطق  ..فخليك حذر...TAKE CARE ! 
10 - اوعي ... تكون حاطط الكومبيوتر في مكان فيه دوشه ...ولا مكركب .. لازم يكون كل حاجه تمام عشان تعرف تركز ..وماتنساش تحط ازازة ميه جنبك ... - والله مهمه جدا - عشان كل شويه تعرف تبلع ريقك.... وتغسل وشك شويه ...لأن مش عارف الواحد بيسخن جامد ليه ساعتها !!!!!!! 
وبكده خلصت الوصايا العشر ( الإوعيه ) .....جايه من إوعي يعني  :Doh:  
  اوعي.... تنسي الكلمتين دول وحطهم حلقة في ودنك  :Asvc:  
كل حرف من اللي فوق دول طالعين عن تجربه واقعيه فعلا ... من قصة بذل فيها الدم والدموع وعصارة الجهاز العصبي المركزي !!!!!
بجد لازم تهدوا اعصابكم عشان مايحصلكمش حاجه !!
انا قلت الكلام ده عشان تتعلموا من تجربتي ( الواقعيه ) عشان تبدأوا من مكان مانا انتهيت !!
وانا عارف ان كل الكلام ده مالوش لازمه للأسف .... 
فنحن لا نستسيغ شراب التجربة ...الا ممزوجا بمرارة الألم  :No3:  
وبالتوفيق جميعا.... ..وان شاء الله هاحاول معاكم تاني
ونضرب الفوركس جميعا تحت الحزام.... ضربة رجل واحد  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 
فيتفرق دمه بين القبائل  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير مربع العملات لا يظهر فيه هذا الزوج لا يظهر فيه الا ازواج معينه 
> و هذ الزوج مع ازواج اخري كثيره لا تظهر الا من الاسعار العائمه المتفرعه من بند اسعار السوق و هي لا تسمح بأوامر معلقه
> فما الحل ؟
> أيضا انا ما زلت محتاس في موضوع تغيير التوقيت غير قادر علي التأكد من مقارنة التوقيت عندي
> ممكن تتأكد لي يا أخ سمير لاني فعلا متضايق جدا لأني أدرس شمعة ساعه معينه و اذا حصل لخبطه في التوقيت هيضيع كل المجهود اللي ببذله سدي 
> و جزاك الله خيرا

 بالنسبة لتغيير اسم الزوج فعلم على اى اسم من اسماء الازواج بيمين الماوس وستظهر لك قائمة الازواج كلها فاختار ما تشاء منهم 
بالنسبة للتوقيت لم اقل لك تغيره لانك لا تستطيع تغييره لكن قلت لك قارن التوقيت وامشى مع التوقيت الحالى واضبط نفسك معاه لانه المفروض لو هناك تغيير فى الساعة فقد تم خلاص ويمكنك الى الرجوع الى اصحاب الطريقة او متابعيها لمعرفة التوقيت الصحيح الحالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. صباح الخير ايها المبتدئين  
> طبعا انا مبتديء اكتر منكم كلكم بدليل المارجن كول اللي جالي امبارح.... الرصيد = صفر 
> بس عادي مش مشكلة كان مبلغ صغير جدا اساسا ... بس اتعلمت منه حاجات كتييييييير  
> وفعلا ماحدش بيتعلم ببلاش !! 
> طبعا انا مش جاي اسد نفسكوا عن الموضوع.... بس انا احب احكيلكم قصتي عشان تتعلموا منها 
> انا بدأت ب 350 دولار ... وكلنا لما بنبدأ بنكون حذرين ...بنتمسك بالاستراتيجيات بتاعتنا وبنطبق اللي اتعلمناه حرفيا  " من قرايتنا ومن اساتذنا هنا في المنتدي وأخص بالذكر الأستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام  ".... 
> ونتيجه لكده ... وصلت ال350 دولار دول ل 1022 دولار في 12 ساعه 
> واعتقد ده كويس جدا .... ( ولا ايه ياأستاذ سمير ؟) 
> بعد كده حصلت مشاكل عندي في البيت ودخلت مش مركز و(الطمع) عمل عمايله معايا لدرجة كان يبقي قدامي 100 نقطه ومارضاش اخدهم منتظر الزياده... فضااااااااع كل حاجه حتي ال 350 ضاعوا كمان ! 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
قدر الله وماشاء فعل 
المهم انك عرفت اخطائك وان شاء الله ترجع اقوى من الاول

----------


## bogisaha

السلام عليكم اخ سمير بالنسبة للمجنون حبة نلاقيه ماشي زي الكيبل وحبة زي باقي ازواج الين وحبة عايش مع نفسه ملهوش دعوة بحد   نفسي اعرف امسكه ازاي  :Cry Smile:  وبشكل عام انا بحب اتاجر علي الازواج السريعة تنصحي بالمجنون ولا اليورو/ استرالي ودمتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير بالنسبة للمجنون حبة نلاقيه ماشي زي الكيبل وحبة زي باقي ازواج الين وحبة عايش مع نفسه ملهوش دعوة بحد   نفسي اعرف امسكه ازاي  وبشكل عام انا بحب اتاجر علي الازواج السريعة تنصحي بالمجنون ولا اليورو/ استرالي ودمتم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا انصحك بالازواج الهادئة افضل للجميع وخسارتها اهون  
بالنسبة للمجنون فهو مرتبط بالباوند والين وحسب حركة كل منهم بيمشى معاه ولا يمكن يمشى لوحده
لو تذبذب الاتنين هيتذبذب ولو تذبذب الباوند هيمشى مع الين ولو تذبذب الين هيمشى مع الباوند 
ولو مشى الباوند حركة ضعف الين هيتذبذب المجنون
لانه بميشى نقطتين مع الين ونقطة مع الباوند

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيفك استاذ سمير هل تم مراجعة الموضوع الخاص بي انا انتظر الرد وشكرااا جزيلا

 شوف ياغالى 
انا فى حاجة مش ماشية معايا
بالنسبة للبولينجر فهو عبارة عن 3 خطوط
الاوسط وهو موفنج 20 سيمبل
وبيتسحب على اغلاق اخر 20 شمعة واخذ مجموعهم وقسمتهم على 20
يعنى حسب الجدول فموفنج 20 هو 111.33
والاختلاف بيتحسب على اساس طرح الاغلاق من قيمة الموفنج 20
يعنى كان حسب الجدول الاغلاق هو 119.00 وموفنج 20 هو 111.33
الفرق حوالى 6.67 منين معرفش لانه المفروض يكون 7.66
وبياخد الرقم ده فى اتنين = 7.66 * 2 = 15.33
بيحسب الحد العلوى موفنج 20 اللى هو 111.33 + 15.33 = 126.66
والحد السفلى موفنج 20 اللى هو 111.33 - 15.33 = 96.00 
دى المعادلات المفروضة
ودى حسب الصفحة دى  http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.p...ollinger_bands   http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.p...rd_deviation_v

----------


## MR.NO

شكراااااا جزيلااااا أخ سمير ما قصرت تحية لمنتدانا الغالي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رشدي

سؤال بسيط شوية   لاحظت ان اسعار الاقفال فى اغلب العملات متفاوتة حسب ما ينشر على صفحات الشركات  
حاجة غريبة مفيش شركة زى التانية حتى انى قلت يمكن انى مش مركز لان الاسعار بتتغير على طول قلت اتابع 
الاسعار يوم السبت تكون البورصات مغلقة   برضه كل شركة غير التانية وفى بعض شركات بتختلف فى نشر اسعار العرض والطلب باكتر من 9 نقاط 
حاجة تجنن او يمكن علشان انا مبتدىء اوى مش عارف السبب
بس اكيد السبب انتوا عارفينه ممكن تفيدونى  حاجة كمان ان سمحتم لى  احتاج الى موقع عربى لمتابعة تفاصيل وزرمانة الاخبار يكون مجانى   ممكن حد يرشدنى 
ادعوا لكم بدوام المــــــــــــــــ$10.000.000ــــــــــــــــاسب

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال بسيط شوية   لاحظت ان اسعار الاقفال فى اغلب العملات متفاوتة حسب ما ينشر على صفحات الشركات  
> حاجة غريبة مفيش شركة زى التانية حتى انى قلت يمكن انى مش مركز لان الاسعار بتتغير على طول قلت اتابع 
> الاسعار يوم السبت تكون البورصات مغلقة   برضه كل شركة غير التانية وفى بعض شركات بتختلف فى نشر اسعار العرض والطلب باكتر من 9 نقاط 
> حاجة تجنن او يمكن علشان انا مبتدىء اوى مش عارف السبب
> بس اكيد السبب انتوا عارفينه ممكن تفيدونى  حاجة كمان ان سمحتم لى  احتاج الى موقع عربى لمتابعة تفاصيل وزرمانة الاخبار يكون مجانى   ممكن حد يرشدنى 
> ادعوا لكم بدوام المــــــــــــــــ$10.000.000ــــــــــــــــاسب

 اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
الاغلاقات تختلف من شركة لاخهرى لذلك هناك فروقات 
هناك من يغلق الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية وهناك 12.30 وهناك 1.00
فطبيعى حركة السعر تختلف خلال هذه الساعة من السوق

----------


## hus4ever143

السلام عليكم ،  
اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع واكيد انا مبتدئ ، ودرست نقاط الدخول للاخ بحريني وكانت اكثر من ممتازة وصار لي اسبوع وانا احاول تطبيقها من وقت لاخر من هذا المنتدى وحاولت اطبقها على اليورو دولار وفي المرفق الرسم البياني الخاص بي..ارجو منكم المساعدة هل هو صحيح ام ماذا وايضا اريد ان اعرف اذا شرحي الاتي صح ام خطأ.. 
يعني اذا كان افتتاح الشمعة اكبر من خط المقاومة فهذا دليل شراء ام اذا افتتحت على نزول فهذا دليل بيع والله أعلم . 
وارجو من الاخوة افادتي على الاتي:
من اين اخذ اخر الاخبار اليومية
وكيف لي ان اعرف اخر التوصيات او مواقع لها 
وشكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ،  
> اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع واكيد انا مبتدئ ، ودرست نقاط الدخول للاخ بحريني وكانت اكثر من ممتازة وصار لي اسبوع وانا احاول تطبيقها من وقت لاخر من هذا المنتدى وحاولت اطبقها على اليورو دولار وفي المرفق الرسم البياني الخاص بي..ارجو منكم المساعدة هل هو صحيح ام ماذا وايضا اريد ان اعرف اذا شرحي الاتي صح ام خطأ.. 
> يعني اذا كان افتتاح الشمعة اكبر من خط المقاومة فهذا دليل شراء ام اذا افتتحت على نزول فهذا دليل بيع والله أعلم . 
> وارجو من الاخوة افادتي على الاتي:
> من اين اخذ اخر الاخبار اليومية
> وكيف لي ان اعرف اخر التوصيات او مواقع لها 
> وشكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للشراء من المقاومات يكون بعد اختراقها او اعادة اختبارها والبيع مع كسر الدعوم او اعادة اختبارها
والاختراق او الكسر يتم احتسابه بعد اغلاق الشمعة وليس اثناء الشمعة
بالنسبة للاخبار فستجد نتائجها فى المنتدى العام مع التقارير ومع وجود المفكرة الاسبوعية مثبتة ايضا

----------


## businessman876

الاستاذ الكبير سمير صيام  عندى الكثير من الاسئله عن التحليل الفنى واتمنى ان تجاوبنى عليها ان شاء الله 
1_ كيف يكون الكسر الصحيح لنقطة دعم او مقاومه؟ 
2_اذا ذهب السعر الى نقطه دعم قويه ولم يكن هناك لا نموذح شموع انعكاسى ولا دايفراجينس  ماذا  تفعل هل ستتجاهل النقطه ولا تدخل منها ام ماذا؟ 
3_ من وجهة نظرك كيف يكون الدخول الصحيح عند نقاط الدعم او المقاومه؟ 
وشكرا  لك استاذى  
واتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لمزيد من الاسئله
فان اعلم  كرمك ووقوفك بجوار الاعضاء

----------


## سمير صيام

هلا ياغالى
بوضع اسمى فى العنوان مش هتخلى حد يجاوبك وممكن يجاوبك افضل منى
عموما اسمح لى بنقل السؤال الى موضوع الى كل مبتدئ وهجاوبك هناك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ الكبير سمير صيام  عندى الكثير من الاسئله عن التحليل الفنى واتمنى ان تجاوبنى عليها ان شاء الله 
> 1_ كيف يكون الكسر الصحيح لنقطة دعم او مقاومه؟  بالاغلاق فوق المقاومة او تحت الدعم   
> 2_اذا ذهب السعر الى نقطه دعم قويه ولم يكن هناك لا نموذح شموع انعكاسى ولا دايفراجينس  ماذا  تفعل هل ستتجاهل النقطه ولا تدخل منها ام ماذا؟  ترجع الى شخصية كل متاجر هناك من يعمل على الارتداد ومن يعمل على الكسر لكن لو نقطة قوية يفضل الدخول من اللمسة الاولى فلو ارتد تسربح وان كسرها تستطيع عكس صفقتك  
> 3_ من وجهة نظرك كيف يكون الدخول الصحيح عند نقاط الدعم او المقاومه؟  الدخول الصحيح يكون بعد اغلاق شمعة الكسر واعادة اختبار الدعم او المقاومة   
> وشكرا  لك استاذى  
> واتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لمزيد من الاسئله
> فان اعلم  كرمك ووقوفك بجوار الاعضاء

 تم اعلاه ولا شكر على واجب

----------


## توفيق12

اريد ان افهم جيدا ما معنى التصحيحات النسبية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان افهم جيدا ما معنى التصحيحات النسبية

 تصحيحات الفايبوناتشى تقصد فهى لها نسب مئوية

----------


## النرجسيه

السلام عليكم ............. 
حبيت اسال ....
هل يوجد مواقع لتداول الفوركس ...........باللغه العربيه  
اقصد صاله التداول ...........؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ............. 
> حبيت اسال ....
> هل يوجد مواقع لتداول الفوركس ...........باللغه العربيه  
> اقصد صاله التداول ...........؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
احب اوضح ان الفوركس صالة التداول الخاصة به هى برامج التداول التى على اجهزة الكمبيوتر وليس صالات تداول مثل شركات الاسهم

----------


## معالي

السلام عليكم   لوسمحتوا انا لما ارسم على الشارت     الميتاتريد    واخطى بالرسم    شلون امسح الخطا هذا   لانى كل مره   الغي الشارت واعيد الرسم على شارت جديد  وارد اخطي لانها صعب اتحكم فيها مدري ليش :Frown:    ابي  شلون امسح الخطوط الخطا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم   لوسمحتوا انا لما ارسم على الشارت     الميتاتريد    واخطى بالرسم    شلون امسح الخطا هذا   لانى كل مره   الغي الشارت واعيد الرسم على شارت جديد  وارد اخطي لانها صعب اتحكم فيها مدري ليش   ابي  شلون امسح الخطوط الخطا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
دبل كليك يمين على الخط الذي تريد مسحه  
ثم كليك يسار على الخط نفسه  
ثم ثخرج لك قائمة اختر منها حذف .   :Good:  
واذا اردت مسح جمسع الخطوط  
اضغط في نفس الوقت على ctrl + B 
تخرج لك قائمة اختر منها : قائمة المواضيع  
اضغط عليها : تخرج لك نافدة , ومنها حدد الذي تريد حذفه واضغط على حذف  
وفقك الله   :Good:

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
اريد شرح للتصحيحات النسبية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان افهم جيدا ما معنى التصحيحات النسبية

  

> تصحيحات الفايبوناتشى تقصد فهى لها نسب مئوية

  

> السلام عليكم
> اريد شرح للتصحيحات النسبية

 ياباشا انا رديت عليك قبل كده واستفسرت منك على الاقل قولى هل هو ده المقصود ام لا وان لم يكن هو المقصود ادينى المكان اللى قريت فيه الجملة

----------


## توفيق12

ااه اسف لم ارى ردك اخي سمير
لقد قرات انه اذا كان هناك مثلا صعود لسهم معين فانه يصحح بنسب 50 او 66 او 33 في المئة
قرات هذا في جون ميرفي

----------


## سمير صيام

> ااه اسف لم ارى ردك اخي سمير
> لقد قرات انه اذا كان هناك مثلا صعود لسهم معين فانه يصحح بنسب 50 او 66 او 33 في المئة
> قرات هذا في جون ميرفي

 هى نسب تصحيح الفايبوناتشى اخى الكريم كما قلت لك

----------


## توفيق12

طيب كيف ممكن افهمها جيدا 
يعني متى يكون التصحيح هل عند كل صعود كيفما كان ام عند الصعود القوي

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب كيف ممكن افهمها جيدا 
> يعني متى يكون التصحيح هل عند كل صعود كيفما كان ام عند الصعود القوي

 اتفضل ارجع الى هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## توفيق12

هل الرسم صحيح اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الرسم صحيح اخي سمير

 صحيح ان شاء الله

----------


## MR.NO

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): كيفك أخي سمير عندي سؤال كيف لي ان ازيد عدد الارقام بعد الفاصلة العشرية في القيمة العددية لمؤشر ما مثلا مؤشر قيمته 0.51 كيف لي ان ارى القيمة 0.512332 مثلا أي زيادة عدد الارقام بعد الفاصلة وشكراااااا :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيفك أخي سمير عندي سؤال كيف لي ان ازيد عدد الارقام بعد الفاصلة العشرية في القيمة العددية لمؤشر ما مثلا مؤشر قيمته 0.51 كيف لي ان ارى القيمة 0.512332 مثلا أي زيادة عدد الارقام بعد الفاصلة وشكراااااا

 دى يفيدك فيها حد بتاع مؤشرات مش زى حالاتى يعنى  :Big Grin: 
عموما سارسل لاخونا وضاح للاجابة عليك

----------


## وضاح عطار

> كيفك أخي سمير عندي سؤال كيف لي ان ازيد عدد الارقام بعد الفاصلة العشرية في القيمة العددية لمؤشر ما مثلا مؤشر قيمته 0.51 كيف لي ان ارى القيمة 0.512332 مثلا أي زيادة عدد الارقام بعد الفاصلة وشكراااااا

   أهلا بك أخي  عادة تكون الحسابات الرياضية داخل المؤشر بخانات كثيرة بعد الفاصلة .  ولكن مبرمج المؤشر يقوم بتدوير هذا الرقم إلى خانتين بعد الفاصلة فقط .  ويتم استخدام الوظيفة NormalizeDouble  أو الوظيفة DoubleToStr  وهناك طرق أخرى طبعا حسب برمجة المؤشر نفسه   في حال لديك مؤشر معين تريد أن تعدله فأرفقه حتى نرى طريقة عرضه للأرقام ونقوم بتعديلها .

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا جديد في الفوركس  .....يومان فقط
اعتقدت بالبدايه ان الموضوع  لعب روليت او قمار  ولكن بعد قراءه 40 ساعه وفيديو وشروحات اكاد اجزم ان اهم العوامل الاساسيه هي..
فهم التحليل السياسي  بانواعه والتحليل التقني بانواعه من مخططات ومؤشرات واستراتيجيات . 
نستطيع ان ندخل الفوركس ب 0.1 بالميه .(((ولا ندخل بحسابات حققيه)))
وبعد شهور او سنه حسب الاستيعاب....
تبدا بمقارنه تحليلاتنا للسوق مع تحليلات الشركات او الاعضاء.
ثم نقول يا الله بك توكلنا ونبدا...
ومن حبي للمنتدى اردت ان ابدا ببرنامج وسيط   مع العلم اني في دوله السويد فهل تقبل حسابات البنوك هنا مع شركاتكم.
واي برنامج يفيدني وهل FXCM او *FX Solution
؟؟؟
واكاد اجزم ان الشخص اذا اتقن 3 استراتيجيات على زوج واحد سيبدا بفهم السوق اولا وثم الربح بالاخيييييييييير.
بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموقع والعمل الجميل وتقبلوني اخا بينكم 
اخوكم
عبدالله*

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> انا جديد في الفوركس  .....يومان فقط
> اعتقدت بالبدايه ان الموضوع  لعب روليت او قمار  ولكن بعد قراءه 40 ساعه وفيديو وشروحات اكاد اجزم ان اهم العوامل الاساسيه هي..
> فهم التحليل السياسي  بانواعه والتحليل التقني بانواعه من مخططات ومؤشرات واستراتيجيات . 
> نستطيع ان ندخل الفوركس ب 0.1 بالميه .(((ولا ندخل بحسابات حققيه)))
> وبعد شهور او سنه حسب الاستيعاب....
> تبدا بمقارنه تحليلاتنا للسوق مع تحليلات الشركات او الاعضاء.
> ثم نقول يا الله بك توكلنا ونبدا...
> ومن حبي للمنتدى اردت ان ابدا ببرنامج وسيط   مع العلم اني في دوله السويد فهل تقبل حسابات البنوك هنا مع شركاتكم.
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلابك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
بالنسبة للاشتراك فى اى من الشركتين فحسب رغبتك وان كنت شخصيا افضل افكسول
بالنسبة للاستراتيجيات فالافضل التركيز على واحدة فقط مع الالمام بالتحليل الفنى والتدريب وقد لا تحتاج الى استراتيجيات فالتحليل الفنى يغنيك

----------


## salamat

استشارة  واريد رايكم  السلام عليكم يا اخوتي الاعزاء
 شكرا لك علي موضوعك المفيد جدا وهنا اريد ان استشيرك في امر لي وهو عبارة عن استشارة اوجهها الي كل الموجودين من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة
احب ان استشيركم في ما حصل لي الاسبوع الماضي وبداية هذا الاسبوع وهذا اليوم الاول بالذات
الاسبوع الماضي كنت دخلت في بدايتة بحساب ديموا 5000 دولار وفي نهايتة كسبت 5703.31 وفي هذا ايوم وفي بداية السوق تجرأت شوية ودخلت بصفقات كبيرة شوية وكانت النتيجة كبيرة طبعا
فانا في العادة بدخل صفقة بعد ان اضع التريند ومؤشر ماكد وراس وساعات بشوف الفيبو مع اني الي الان غير متمكن منة ( اي الفيبوناتشي ) المهم بعد كل ذالك بدخل الصفقة عندما اشعر انها تتجة الي اتجاة كبيرة واحس انني ساجني عدد معين لا يقل عن 10 نقاط 
واليوم تجرأت كما قلت وزودت ورفعت قيمة النقطة وكسبت جيدا واريد ان استشيركم في ذالك هل هذا الذي اقدمت علية صح ام لا
وساظل طوال هذا الاسبوع علي هذا النحو الي ان اري في نهايتة ما سيكون باذن الله وهنا في صورتين لما حصل وجري اليوم
شكرا لكم وفي انتظار ردكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استشارة  واريد رايكم  السلام عليكم يا اخوتي الاعزاء
>  شكرا لك علي موضوعك المفيد جدا وهنا اريد ان استشيرك في امر لي وهو عبارة عن استشارة اوجهها الي كل الموجودين من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة
> احب ان استشيركم في ما حصل لي الاسبوع الماضي وبداية هذا الاسبوع وهذا اليوم الاول بالذات
> الاسبوع الماضي كنت دخلت في بدايتة بحساب ديموا 5000 دولار وفي نهايتة كسبت 5703.31 وفي هذا ايوم وفي بداية السوق تجرأت شوية ودخلت بصفقات كبيرة شوية وكانت النتيجة كبيرة طبعا
> فانا في العادة بدخل صفقة بعد ان اضع التريند ومؤشر ماكد وراس وساعات بشوف الفيبو مع اني الي الان غير متمكن منة ( اي الفيبوناتشي ) المهم بعد كل ذالك بدخل الصفقة عندما اشعر انها تتجة الي اتجاة كبيرة واحس انني ساجني عدد معين لا يقل عن 10 نقاط 
> واليوم تجرأت كما قلت وزودت ورفعت قيمة النقطة وكسبت جيدا واريد ان استشيركم في ذالك هل هذا الذي اقدمت علية صح ام لا
> وساظل طوال هذا الاسبوع علي هذا النحو الي ان اري في نهايتة ما سيكون باذن الله وهنا في صورتين لما حصل وجري اليوم
> شكرا لكم وفي انتظار ردكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مبدئيا نترك صح ام غلط الى اسبوعين اخرين
تسمح ان تكمل بنفس الاسلوب لمدة اسبوعين على الاقل ووقتها نشوف انطباعك اولا وبعدين نحكم ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
هل تبدا شمعة اليوم الجديد في الساعة 21 بتوقيت غرينتش صحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل تبدا شمعة اليوم الجديد في الساعة 21 بتوقيت غرينتش صحيح

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم حاليا تبدا الساعة 21 بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## salamat

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  مبدئيا نترك صح ام غلط الى اسبوعين اخرين تسمح ان تكمل بنفس الاسلوب لمدة اسبوعين على الاقل ووقتها نشوف انطباعك اولا وبعدين نحكم ان شاء الله

  سوف اعمل ذالك باذن الله ولنري شكرا لك

----------


## GRim sOul

هل يمكن العمل بالفوركس في سورية 
السلام عليكم 
كل الشكر للقائمين على موقع التداول العربي 
لأنه بصراحة انا لم أكن أفقه شيئ عن الفوركس قبل 3 أشهر ولكن منذ دغولي لهذا الموقع
تحمست للموضوع وفتحت حساب تجريبي
أحسست بالتفاؤل  ولكن سرعان ما زال
فبعد تجولي بين المنتديات علمت أنه من الصعب العمل في سورية بلدي الحبيب
لأن الشركات الكبرى لا تتعامل مع سورية (أو هذا ما فهمته)
وهناك شركات صغرى تتعامل مع سورية ولكن عليها مشاكل
وحتى الأن لا أعرف ما هي الطريقة لفتح حساب حقيقي 
هل علي فتح حساب في بنك؟
أو ارسال الاموال عن طريق شركة تحويل 
أو ماذا
الذي أريد أن أعرفه  هل يوجد أحد في هذا المنتدى سوري مقيم في سورية ويعمل بالفوركس؟؟
وان كان يوجد فأرجوه ان يقول لي ((ولكثير من أمثالي )) عن الطريقة التي بدأ بها
يعني الشركة التي يتعامل معها و كيف يتم تحويل المال له 
يعني بالتفصيل لو سمحتوا 
هل فتح حساب باي بنك ؟ فليقول اسم البنك وأصغر مبلغ يمكن ايداعه كبداية
بالمشرمحي أنا ضااااااااااااااايع 
وانحرء قلبي بدي أعرف شو الحل 
وشكرا جزيلا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن العمل بالفوركس في سورية 
> السلام عليكم 
> كل الشكر للقائمين على موقع التداول العربي 
> لأنه بصراحة انا لم أكن أفقه شيئ عن الفوركس قبل 3 أشهر ولكن منذ دغولي لهذا الموقع
> تحمست للموضوع وفتحت حساب تجريبي
> أحسست بالتفاؤل  ولكن سرعان ما زال
> فبعد تجولي بين المنتديات علمت أنه من الصعب العمل في سورية بلدي الحبيب
> لأن الشركات الكبرى لا تتعامل مع سورية (أو هذا ما فهمته)
> وهناك شركات صغرى تتعامل مع سورية ولكن عليها مشاكل
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وان شاء الله تستفيد معنا فى المنتدى
بالنسبة لمشكلة الشركات فيوجد العديد من الشركات التى تقبل السوريين ولكنى اقولك على نقطتين 
هناك اتجاه لتصالح سورى امريكى وقد نرى فى القريب الغاء حظر الشركات السورية
النقطة الثانية عليك باتمام التعلم وهى النقطة الاهم وخلال فترة التعلم ان شاء الله ستجد كثير مواضيع عن الشركات التى تقبل سوريين ونبحث فى ايهما افضل واضمن ان شاء الله

----------


## GRim sOul

شكرا أخي سمير 
بس انا حابب أعرف على اي شركة اعمل حساب ديمو لأتعلم عليم واتعود عليه
شكرا الك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي سمير 
> بس انا حابب أعرف على اي شركة اعمل حساب ديمو لأتعلم عليم واتعود عليه
> شكرا الك

 مؤقتا اشتغل على ال تريد للتاقلم على طريقة العمل التى ستجربها ان شاء الله http://www.altrade.co.uk

----------


## قناة الأمه

اثناء قراءتي لملف استيراتيجية القاهره وجدت هذه الجمله  *- لو شيك السعر في اسيا على البايفوت فإنه ينوي كسر الهاي اذا* *كان السعر فوقه  اواللو اذا كان السعر تحته .**يعني ايه شيك؟*

----------


## سمير صيام

> اثناء قراءتي لملف استيراتيجية القاهره وجدت هذه الجمله  *- لو شيك السعر في اسيا على البايفوت فإنه ينوي كسر الهاي اذا*  *كان السعر فوقه  اواللو اذا كان السعر تحته .* *يعني ايه شيك؟*

 يعنى اختبرها او ر اح عندها

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير عندما اضع في العقد 0.01  اجد مرة ان النقطة ب 10 سنت مرة ب 8 سنت ومرة ب 14 سنت
لماذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير عندما اضع في العقد 0.01  اجد مرة ان النقطة ب 10 سنت مرة ب 8 سنت ومرة ب 14 سنت
> لماذا

 نختلف حسب الزوج يعنى الملكى هتلاقيه 14 واليورو 10 والفرنك 8 وكسور وهكذا

----------


## almotajire

السلام عليكم  سؤالي للأخ سمير صيام ما المقصود من deviation ? بارك الله فيك

----------


## MR.NO

> أهلا بك أخي  عادة تكون الحسابات الرياضية داخل المؤشر بخانات كثيرة بعد الفاصلة .  ولكن مبرمج المؤشر يقوم بتدوير هذا الرقم إلى خانتين بعد الفاصلة فقط .  ويتم استخدام الوظيفة NormalizeDouble  أو الوظيفة DoubleToStr  وهناك طرق أخرى طبعا حسب برمجة المؤشر نفسه   في حال لديك مؤشر معين تريد أن تعدله فأرفقه حتى نرى طريقة عرضه للأرقام ونقوم بتعديلها .

  الصراحة شكراااا جزيلا للأخ وضاح والأخ سمير  مرفق المؤشر الذي أريد ان تظهر فيه اقصى عدد ممكن من الخانات بعد الفاصلة  وشكراااا مرة أخرى  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  سؤالي للأخ سمير صيام ما المقصود من deviation ? بارك الله فيك

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   دى ياسيدى مقدار من النقاط انت بتحدده لتغير سعر دخول الصفقة بمعنى انت وضعت شراء من 1.2600 والسعر تحرك وقبل تنفيذ اوردرك الى 1.2602 لو الرقم 0 لن ينفذ لك الامر وسينتظر اوردر جديد منك لو انت وضعت 5 فانت تسمح له بتنفيذ صفقتم حتى لو تحرك السعر حتى 1.2605 
ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك

----------


## almotajire

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   دى ياسيدى مقدار من النقاط انت بتحدده لتغير سعر دخول الصفقة بمعنى انت وضعت شراء من 1.2600 والسعر تحرك وقبل تنفيذ اوردرك الى 1.2602 لو الرقم 0 لن ينفذ لك الامر وسينتظر اوردر جديد منك لو انت وضعت 5 فانت تسمح له بتنفيذ صفقتم حتى لو تحرك السعر حتى 1.2605  ارجو ان تكون وضحت لك

  تقريبا وضحت لكن هل المقصود من هذا التغيير ان السعر وصل لسعر الاوردر و انحرف عنه بنقطتين او ان السعر لم يصل اصلا لسعر الاوردر (اي تبق له نقطتين للوصول) بارك الله فيك وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> تقريبا وضحت لكن هل المقصود من هذا التغيير ان السعر وصل لسعر الاوردر و انحرف عنه بنقطتين او ان السعر لم يصل اصلا لسعر الاوردر (اي تبق له نقطتين للوصول) بارك الله فيك وعذرا على الاطالة

 هو بيكون وصل لسعر الاوردر لكن عند التنفيذ وخاصة عند الحركات القوية تحرك السعر نقطتين وهنا البروكر لا ينفذ لك الا اذا كت تسمح له بعدد محدود من النقاط

----------


## almotajire

> هو بيكون وصل لسعر الاوردر لكن عند التنفيذ وخاصة عند الحركات القوية تحرك السعر نقطتين وهنا البروكر لا ينفذ لك الا اذا كت تسمح له بعدد محدود من النقاط

  بارك الله فيك و ضحت الفكرة الان  زادك الله من علمه  خالص تقديري

----------


## Rodrek

السلام عليكم ماذا يعني مصطلح overnight rate الذي يعبر عن أسعار الفائدة في بريطانيا يعطيكم ألف عافية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ماذا يعني مصطلح overnight rate الذي يعبر عن أسعار الفائدة في بريطانيا يعطيكم ألف عافية

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هى الفائدة ياغالى وده احد مصطلحاتها

----------


## Rodrek

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هى الفائدة ياغالى وده احد مصطلحاتها

   بعرف إنها الفائدة ... بس هادا المصطلح بالذات عن أي فائدة يعبر و كيف يتم قياسه ؟ و كل متى ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعرف إنها الفائدة ... بس هادا المصطلح بالذات عن أي فائدة يعبر و كيف يتم قياسه ؟ و كل متى ؟

 هى معدل الفائدة على القروض وبيتم حاليا التخفيض تقريبا شهريا

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم اريد مؤشر موفينج 200 ema

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اريد مؤشر موفينج 200 ema

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افتح قائمة insert 
ومنها تختار indicator  
وتختار منها trend 
ومنها تختار moving average وتضبطه حسب الصورة

----------


## almotajire

السلام عليكم  لماذا في FxAccuChartt هناك شارت للشراء و شارت للبيع هل هناك فرق بين الشارتين اي كلما اردت الدخول شراء احلل بشارت الشراء وهكذا ام الامر سيان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  لماذا في FxAccuChartt هناك شارت للشراء و شارت للبيع هل هناك فرق بين الشارتين اي كلما اردت الدخول شراء احلل بشارت الشراء وهكذا ام الامر سيان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كل الشارتات فى اغلب البرامج على اسعار البيع وافكسول مزودة اختيار شارت بسعر الشراء فهو اختيار تستخدمه او تتركه عادى
وعلى فكرة يحتاجه من يريد الدخول شراء او من يغلق صفقة البيع لانه بيقفله على سعر شراء 
طبعا الفرق بين الشارتين هو فرق الاسبيرد

----------


## almotajire

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  كل الشارتات فى اغلب البرامج على اسعار البيع وافكسول مزودة اختيار شارت بسعر الشراء فهو اختيار تستخدمه او تتركه عادى وعلى فكرة يحتاجه من يريد الدخول شراء او من يغلق صفقة البيع لانه بيقفله على سعر شراء  طبعا الفرق بين الشارتين هو فرق الاسبيرد

  بارك الله فيك على الاجابة  خالص تقديري

----------


## MR.NO

> الصراحة شكراااا جزيلا للأخ وضاح والأخ سمير مرفق المؤشر الذي أريد ان تظهر فيه اقصى عدد ممكن من الخانات بعد الفاصلة وشكراااا مرة أخرى

  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> 

 لا تقلق ان شاء الله يتم المطلوب  :Wink Smile:

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
كما رايت اخي سمير ما حصل امس للدولار والحركة الرهيبة والبعض خسر مبالغ كبيرة
اريد ان اعرف الدرس من هذا ونستفيد من نوعية الاخبار التي تؤثر بهذه الطريقة
وهل نخرج من عقد مثلا قبل صدور الخبر وهكدا

----------


## أبو خليل

السلام عليكم اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ،،، 
بعد السيك اليوم عن الفائدة والاراءوالتحليل من الاخوة الاعضاء ترددت ان السبب ليس خبر الفائدة على امريكا وانما هو شراء اصول اسهم خزينة فما هي يا غالي ؟؟؟  وشكراااااااااااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> كما رايت اخي سمير ما حصل امس للدولار والحركة الرهيبة والبعض خسر مبالغ كبيرة
> اريد ان اعرف الدرس من هذا ونستفيد من نوعية الاخبار التي تؤثر بهذه الطريقة
> وهل نخرج من عقد مثلا قبل صدور الخبر وهكدا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدرس هو الادارة المالية لاغير
بالنسبة للخبر فكان مفاجئ

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ،،، 
> بعد السيك اليوم عن الفائدة والاراءوالتحليل من الاخوة الاعضاء ترددت ان السبب ليس خبر الفائدة على امريكا وانما هو شراء اصول اسهم خزينة فما هي يا غالي ؟؟؟  وشكراااااااااااااااااااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الخبر كان عن شراء سندات الخزانة الامريكية

----------


## توفيق12

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الدرس هو الادارة المالية لاغير بالنسبة للخبر فكان مفاجئ

  
يعني الخبر لم يكن متوقعا من قبل
مالذي كان متوقعا بالضبط قبل اصدار الخبر

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني الخبر لم يكن متوقعا من قبل
> مالذي كان متوقعا بالضبط قبل اصدار الخبر

 خبر الفائدة كان متوقع
لكن خبر شراء السندات كان مفاجئ وهو الذى سبب حركة العملات وليس خبر الفائدة

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلكم أنا عايزه أعرف إزاي ممكن أعرف قيمة السبريد الي بتاخده الشركه على كل زوج من العملات . 
علما باني أستخدم الميتاتريدر للتحليل . والديمو على اف اكس سليوشن . فمنين أنا ممكن أعرف بالظبط النقاط الي بتاخدها الشركه على كل زوج لما أنا بفتح الصفقه .  
وكمان سؤال تاني ربنا يخليكو ويوفقكم ... أنا عايزه أعرف ازاي أحط جرس تنبيه التقاطع على الشارت في برنامج الميتا تريدر ؟؟
شكر ا جزيل وبانتظار الرد .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من فضلكم أنا عايزه أعرف إزاي ممكن أعرف قيمة السبريد الي بتاخده الشركه على كل زوج من العملات .   اعتقد كل شركة تضع قيمة الاسبيرد على موقعها وكذلك ستجديه فى كل برنامج للميتاتريدر وهو الفرق بين سعر البيع والشراء فى قائمة الاسعار 
> علما باني أستخدم الميتاتريدر للتحليل . والديمو على اف اكس سليوشن . فمنين أنا ممكن أعرف بالظبط النقاط الي بتاخدها الشركه على كل زوج لما أنا بفتح الصفقه .  كذلك افسكول موجود على الموقع الاسبيرد وايضا تعرفيه من الفرق بين سعرى البيع والشراء   
> وكمان سؤال تاني ربنا يخليكو ويوفقكم ... أنا عايزه أعرف ازاي أحط جرس تنبيه التقاطع على الشارت في برنامج الميتا تريدر ؟؟  ده يرجع الى خصائص المؤشر ان كانت فيه وان لم تكن موجودة مبرمج يقوم بالتعديل عليه  
> شكر ا جزيل وبانتظار الرد .

 تم اعلاه

----------


## vip3644534

اخوتي انا جديد واستخدم  الميتياتريدر  4
ارغب ب مؤشر ال QQE  مؤشر Prophecy
اين هم  او كيف اضيفهم واذا احد الاخوه عنده ليرفعه لنا جزاكم الله خيرا
بعد اول 4 ايام بالفوركس ارتفع الضغط والاعصاب لجمال الفوركس واستحاله التوقع عند الاخبار المفاجئه . والله اعلم
منتظر جواب الاخوه.

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوتي انا جديد واستخدم  الميتياتريدر  4
> ارغب ب مؤشر ال QQE  مؤشر Prophecy
> اين هم  او كيف اضيفهم واذا احد الاخوه عنده ليرفعه لنا جزاكم الله خيرا
> بعد اول 4 ايام بالفوركس ارتفع الضغط والاعصاب لجمال الفوركس واستحاله التوقع عند الاخبار المفاجئه . والله اعلم
> منتظر جواب الاخوه.

 المؤشر الاول مرفق والاخر سابحث لك عنه ان شاء الله
وبما انك جديد على الفوركس فركز على تعلم التحليل الفنى وابعد عن المؤشرات

----------


## vip3644534

المؤشر الاول مرفق والاخر سابحث لك عنه ان شاء الله
وبما انك جديد على الفوركس فركز على تعلم التحليل الفنى وابعد عن المؤشرات 
اخي سمير بارك الله فيك وبالفعل انا بادي بالتحليل الفني ومتابع جيد للمؤشرات وان شاء الله بعد مده ليست بعيده اكون عند حسن الظن
فقط اذا تشرح كيفيه ادخال المؤشر qqe في البرنامج.
بارك الله فيك اخي.

----------


## سمير صيام

> فقط اذا تشرح كيفيه ادخال المؤشر qqe في البرنامج.
> بارك الله فيك اخي.

 ضعه فى هذا الرابط عند مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج ومن ثم اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج وستجده ان شاء الله من ضمن قائمة المؤشرات 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators

----------


## palestine007

كم توصية معلقة استطيع ادخالها  على برنامج فوكسول ؟؟؟؟ 
يعني هل استطيع ان اضع 20 توصية معلقة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كم توصية معلقة استطيع ادخالها  على برنامج فوكسول ؟؟؟؟ 
> يعني هل استطيع ان اضع 20 توصية معلقة ؟

 تستطيع ان شاء الله

----------


## MR.NO

كيفك أخي سمير اشاء الله تم الرد على سؤالي انتظر الاجابة ومشكور.....

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيفك أخي سمير اشاء الله تم الرد على سؤالي انتظر الاجابة ومشكور.....

 ارسلت له الان على الخاص للتذكير لا تقلق

----------


## توفيق12

سلام 
اريد موقع يهتم بالبورصات العربية ومنها بورصة الدار البيضاء غير هذا الموقع  http://www.btflive.net/
هو موقع رائع بس اغلب الارقام خاطئة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام 
> اريد موقع يهتم بالبورصات العربية ومنها بورصة الدار البيضاء غير هذا الموقع  http://www.btflive.net/
> هو موقع رائع بس اغلب الارقام خاطئة

 ياغالى انا اديتك رابط قبل كده وده المتوفر واعرفه وفى برنامج تكنوشارت ومش عارف المغرب فيه ولا لا

----------


## توفيق12

اين اجد هادا البرنامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين اجد هادا البرنامج

 اتفضل وليس به المغرب  http://www.tickerchart.com/

----------


## vip3644534

اخي سمير كيف الحال 
وتم العمل بالنصيحه والعوده فقط الى التحليل الفني وبعد المقاومات والدعم والمثلثات والاعلام والصحون.
بدات الان بشئء اعجبني وابهرني الا وهو موجات اليوت وانواعها 
فتحت  الاسترليني دولار على الديمو اكيد  ولمحت موجات اليوت فهل انا صحيح  وعلى الطريق او لاء
واذا امكن اسماء العملات (يعني شنو المجنون او......) راح جن.
وبالصوره لليوم 20-3  موجات اليوت  هل صح ام لاء
واذا لديكم مواقع لها او كتب او فيديو يكون ممتاز .
ارجو ان تتقبلني اخا لك   ودمتم

----------


## vip3644534

وهذه اخرى على الاربع ساعات 
سؤال اي فريم احسن   لموجات اليوت انا اعتقد 1 4 ساعه  
اعتقد اليوت عبقري اعتقد وليس متاكد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير كيف الحال 
> وتم العمل بالنصيحه والعوده فقط الى التحليل الفني وبعد المقاومات والدعم والمثلثات والاعلام والصحون.
> بدات الان بشئء اعجبني وابهرني الا وهو موجات اليوت وانواعها 
> فتحت  الاسترليني دولار على الديمو اكيد  ولمحت موجات اليوت فهل انا صحيح  وعلى الطريق او لاء
> واذا امكن اسماء العملات (يعني شنو المجنون او......) راح جن.
> وبالصوره لليوم 20-3  موجات اليوت  هل صح ام لاء
> واذا لديكم مواقع لها او كتب او فيديو يكون ممتاز .
> ارجو ان تتقبلني اخا لك   ودمتم

 ايليوت ممتاز طبعا وخصوصا مع التحليل الفنى والدمج بينهم
اتفضل الاسطوانات الخاصة بيه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51496.html

----------


## وضاح عطار

> الصراحة شكراااا جزيلا للأخ وضاح والأخ سمير مرفق المؤشر الذي أريد ان تظهر فيه اقصى عدد ممكن من الخانات بعد الفاصلة وشكراااا مرة أخرى

  
تفضل أخي

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم المؤشر مو راضي يطلع على التشارت ماذا أفعل .......  شكرا جزيلاااا

----------


## محمد الشريف

الى الاستاذ وضاح هل يمكن مساعدتي علما بان عدد مشاركاتي لا تسمح لي بالارسال اليك على الخاص وشكرا

----------


## وضاح عطار

> السلام عليكم المؤشر مو راضي يطلع على التشارت ماذا أفعل ....... شكرا جزيلاااا

  وعليكم السلام  المؤشر شغال عندي .  وأزلت منه تحديد عدد الخانات .  ولكن الأرقام لن تظهر أكثر من أربع خانات لأن الحسابات بالأساس لا تعطي أكثر من أربع خانات .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> الى الاستاذ وضاح هل يمكن مساعدتي علما بان عدد مشاركاتي لا تسمح لي بالارسال اليك على الخاص وشكرا

 تفضل أخي  
كيف تريد مني أن أساعدك ؟

----------


## محمد الشريف

أنا مبتدئ احاول ان افهم السوق ولكن للاسف جربت كثير من المؤشرات واخذت كثير من التوصيات وقرات كثير استراتيجيات وللأسف الى الان وبعد الكثير الكثير من المخاسر لم استطيع ان اجد شيئ يفيدني 
طلبي منك اما ان تعلمني استراتيجية على المدى القصير أو تعطيني مؤشر جيد علما باني لا أبحث عن شيئ يعطيني الكثير من النقاط وحسابي لايتحمل الكثير لكي اسنعمل استراتيجية الشهباء فقد قرائتها 
اريد نصيحة منك وشكرا

----------


## MR.NO

كيفك أخي وضاح شكرااا على الرد السريع هل يمكن عمل ملف اكسل للماكد تظهر فيه قيمة المؤشر اكبر عدد ممكن من الخانات بعد الفاصلة وشكرااااا  جزيلاااااا :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## MR.NO

اخي العزيز وضاح تحية وبعد هل يمكن تطبيق امكانية الحصول على أقصى عدد ممكن من الارقام بعد الفاصلة في مؤشر الماكد الاساسي الموجود في الميتا تريدر (اذا أمكن فلا حاجة لي لملف الاكسل لمؤشر الماكد الذي طلبته في المشاركة السابقة وشكراااا جزيلا لك  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## محمد الشريف

هل من اجابة على مشاركتي 6369؟؟؟

----------


## توفيق12

سلام 
كيف اقسم الشارت الى ايام في الميتاتردير

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام 
> كيف اقسم الشارت الى ايام في الميتاتردير

 اختار الفريم اليومى وبس

----------


## توفيق12

> اختار الفريم اليومى وبس

  
لا اخي سمير هناك طريقة اخرى
شوف الصورة وشوف الخط الابيض المقطع

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا اخي سمير هناك طريقة اخرى
> شوف الصورة وشوف الخط الابيض المقطع

 مش تقول انك عايزه كفواصل  :Big Grin: 
سؤالك لم يكن واضح لى وبعدين انت عارف الاجابة اهو

----------


## توفيق12

هههه لا يا سمير مش عارف الاجابة يا عم
هذه صورة فقط ولا اعرف كيف اضع الفواصل

----------


## سمير صيام

> هههه لا يا سمير مش عارف الاجابة يا عم
> هذه صورة فقط ولا اعرف كيف اضع الفواصل

 مش تقول يار اجل اضغط بيمين الماوس على اى شارت واختار properties  او f8  ومنها تختار common  ومنها تختار show period separator

----------


## توفيق12

الله عليك تسلم يديك يا حبيب والديك

----------


## MR.NO

> اخي العزيز وضاح تحية وبعد هل يمكن تطبيق امكانية الحصول على أقصى عدد ممكن من الارقام بعد الفاصلة في مؤشر الماكد الاساسي الموجود في الميتا تريدر (اذا أمكن فلا حاجة لي لملف الاكسل لمؤشر الماكد الذي طلبته في المشاركة السابقة وشكراااا جزيلا لك

  هل من رد على سؤالي هذا شكرااا لمشرف  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  المتداول العربي الاستاذ سمير

----------


## MR.NO

> هل من رد على سؤالي هذا شكرااا لمشرف  المتداول العربي الاستاذ سمير

  هل من رد على مشاركتي   استاذ وضاح او استاذ سمير وشكرااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل من رد على مشاركتي   استاذ وضاح او استاذ سمير وشكرااااا

 والله ياغالى انا ماليش فى المؤشرات وان شاء الله اخونا وضاح هيفيدك فيها

----------


## MR.NO

هل ممكن اخي الكريم الارسال الى الاخ وضاح على الخاص

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ممكن اخي الكريم الارسال الى الاخ وضاح على الخاص

 تم لا تقلق

----------


## وضاح عطار

> هل من رد على سؤالي هذا شكرااا لمشرف  المتداول العربي الاستاذ سمير

 أعتذر منكما فقد أتعبتكما معي  
الجواب هو أن حساب الماكد الداخلي في الميتاتريدر فقط بأربع خانات . 
ولا يمكن إلغاء هذه الميزة .

----------


## قناة الأمه

أستاذ سمير بدأت بقراءة أنا و العاقل حبايب للأخ الكريم عبده المصري بس فيه في الاستيراتيجيه بتاعته موفينج افريج 11 و 33 باعدادت كلوز لكن هو مش منزلهم في المرفقات و انا نزلت التيمبليت لكن الخطين دول ما بيظهروش 
مش عارف اعمل ايه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير بدأت بقراءة أنا و العاقل حبايب للأخ الكريم عبده المصري بس فيه في الاستيراتيجيه بتاعته موفينج افريج 11 و 33 باعدادت كلوز لكن هو مش منزلهم في المرفقات و انا نزلت التيمبليت لكن الخطين دول ما بيظهروش 
> مش عارف اعمل ايه؟

 حطهم يدوى

----------


## MR.NO

شكراااااا جزيلاااااا

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
اخي سمير مثلا في اتجاه هابط عندما ارسم خطوك الفايبو على الاربع ساعات اجد ان الاهداف القادمة 50و 61 تحققت وعندما ارسمه على الدايلي اجد ان الاهداف قادمة
يعني كيف هل في الاربع ساعات انتهى الوصول ويجب الخروج

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخي سمير مثلا في اتجاه هابط عندما ارسم خطوك الفايبو على الاربع ساعات اجد ان الاهداف القادمة 50و 61 تحققت وعندما ارسمه على الدايلي اجد ان الاهداف قادمة
> يعني كيف هل في الاربع ساعات انتهى الوصول ويجب الخروج

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المفروض مادام نفس الموجة ميكونش فى اختلاف ابدا
فياريت تحط شارت كده عشان نشوف قصدك

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم هل يمكن اخي سمير تحديد بداية الامر المعلق بالوقت مثلا اريد هذا الامر المعلق ان يبدأ الساعة 12:30 في الميتاتريدر واذا كان لا يمكن هل يوجد اكسبيرت مخصص لهذا الغرض وشكراااااا.....

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم هل يمكن اخي سمير تحديد بداية الامر المعلق بالوقت مثلا اريد هذا الامر المعلق ان يبدأ الساعة 12:30 في الميتاتريدر واذا كان لا يمكن هل يوجد اكسبيرت مخصص لهذا الغرض وشكراااااا.....

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
للاسف لابوجد الا اذا كان هناك اكسبيرت يستطيع ذلك وده تسال فيها المبرمجين

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم   
لو تكرمت يأستاذ سمير    ويطول عمرك  
أبغى أسماء العملات  بالعربي 
العملة  (   EUR USD     ) = اليورو دولار 
مثلاً 
العملة ( .......؟؟؟؟...... ) = الجنية الأسترليني  
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## hala2244

استاذ سمير ممكن لو سمحت أعرف ما معنى شمعة هيكن آشي ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ممكن لو سمحت أعرف ما معنى شمعة هيكن آشي ؟؟؟

 هيكن اشى ده مؤشر بيلون الشموع بالازرق لو صاعدة وبالاحمر لو هابطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   
> لو تكرمت يأستاذ سمير    ويطول عمرك  
> أبغى أسماء العملات  بالعربي 
> العملة  (   EUR USD     ) = اليورو دولار 
> مثلاً 
> العملة ( .......؟؟؟؟...... ) = الجنية الأسترليني  
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
gbdusd  = الباوند دولار
usdjpy  = الدولار ين
audusd  = الاسترالى دولار
usdcad  = الدولار كندى
nzdusd  = النيوزلندى دولار
usdchf  = الدولار فرنك

----------


## توفيق12

تفضل الشارت الذي قلت لي احضره اخي سمير 
شارت الاربع ساعات  
وشارت الدايلي  [IMG]http://www.*******.com/vb/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif[/IMG]تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 1087 * 497 و حجم 11KB.

----------


## سمير صيام

> تفضل الشارت الذي قلت لي احضره اخي سمير 
> شارت الاربع ساعات  
> وشارت الدايلي  [IMG]http://www.*******.com/vb/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif[/IMG]تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 1087 * 497 و حجم 11KB.

 زى ما قلت لك الموجة اللى انت راسم عليها فى الاربع ساعات تختلف عن الموجة المرسومة على الدايلى فطبيعى يكون فى اختلاف

----------


## عاشق التداول

السلام عليكم
لدي بعض الأسئلة أتمنى الإجابة عليها ومساعدتي فيها 
1) ما هو الجاب ؟ 
2) حملت خطوط الكامريلا على منصة الميتا وسؤالي هل الخطوط ثابتة واساسيه أم لا بد من تغيرها؟
3) في حالة فتح حساب حقيقي بقيمة 250 دولار ما هي أفضل قوة الرافعه اللي ممكن استخدمها في هذا الحساب؟ وكم حجم الوحدة اللي ممكن استخدمها في هذا الحساب؟ وكم كمية العقود ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## almotajire

السلام عليكم اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير  لدي سؤال بسيط طبعا السؤال موجه للأخ سمير من يتحملنا غير الاستاذ سمير  :Big Grin:  سؤالي كالتالي عندما ارسم ترند في  ايكوشارت على اليومي و احول الشارت الى الاربع ساعات لا اجد الترند !! و العكس غير صحيح هل هذا امر طبيعي ?

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> لدي بعض الأسئلة أتمنى الإجابة عليها ومساعدتي فيها  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   
> 1) ما هو الجاب ؟   هى فجوة سعرية وتحدث اثناء الاخبار والتصريحات القوية 
> 2) حملت خطوط الكامريلا على منصة الميتا وسؤالي هل الخطوط ثابتة واساسيه أم لا بد من تغيرها؟  تتغير مع بداية كل يوم  
> 3) في حالة فتح حساب حقيقي بقيمة 250 دولار ما هي أفضل قوة الرافعه اللي ممكن استخدمها في هذا الحساب؟ وكم حجم الوحدة اللي ممكن استخدمها في هذا الحساب؟ وكم كمية العقود ؟  افضل رافعة هى 1:100 وبالنسبة لحسابك يكون حجم العقد 1000 دولار والنقطة ب 10 سنت   
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير  لدي سؤال بسيط طبعا السؤال موجه للأخ سمير من يتحملنا غير الاستاذ سمير  سؤالي كالتالي عندما ارسم ترند في  ايكوشارت على اليومي و احول الشارت الى الاربع ساعات لا اجد الترند !! و العكس غير صحيح هل هذا امر طبيعي ?

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المفروض طبعا يكون موجود وطبعا مش طبيعى انه ميكونش موجود

----------


## عاشق التداول

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم

 مشكور عزيزي على التوضيح وتسلم وجزاك الله خير

----------


## EZZAT2004

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   gbdusd = الباوند دولار usdjpy = الدولار ين audusd = الاسترالى دولار usdcad = الدولار كندى nzdusd = النيوزلندى دولار usdchf = الدولار فرنك

 استاذ سمير ربنا يكون في عونك بصراحة لأنني شفتك وانت بتجاوب السؤال ده اكتر من 1000 مرة في الموضوع ده  بصراحة ربنا يصبرك بس انا عندي ليك حل احسن ان تغيير في المشاركة الاولى ةتخلي كل مبتدئ يقرا كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين وهتلاقي الاسئلة اختصرت لربع عددها  وعلى فكرة الكتاب ده هو اول كتاب قراته في الفوركس ويمكن نص المعلومات اللي اعرفها في الفوركس منه يعني ريح نفس وحطه في المشاركة الاولى وتمام كدة وفل  ودي وحبي @ @ @

----------


## EZZAT2004

> استاذ سمير ربنا يكون في عونك بصراحة لأنني شفتك وانت بتجاوب السؤال ده اكتر من 1000 مرة في الموضوع ده  بصراحة ربنا يصبرك بس انا عندي ليك حل احسن ان تغيير في المشاركة الاولى ةتخلي كل مبتدئ يقرا كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين وهتلاقي الاسئلة اختصرت لربع عددها  وعلى فكرة الكتاب ده هو اول كتاب قراته في الفوركس ويمكن نص المعلومات اللي اعرفها في الفوركس منه يعني ريح نفس وحطه في المشاركة الاولى وتمام كدة وفل  ودي وحبي @ @ @

 الجزء الاول  الجزء الثاني

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ربنا يكون في عونك بصراحة لأنني شفتك وانت بتجاوب السؤال ده اكتر من 1000 مرة في الموضوع ده  بصراحة ربنا يصبرك بس انا عندي ليك حل احسن ان تغيير في المشاركة الاولى ةتخلي كل مبتدئ يقرا كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين وهتلاقي الاسئلة اختصرت لربع عددها  وعلى فكرة الكتاب ده هو اول كتاب قراته في الفوركس ويمكن نص المعلومات اللي اعرفها في الفوركس منه يعني ريح نفس وحطه في المشاركة الاولى وتمام كدة وفل  ودي وحبي @ @ @

 
تسلم ياغالى على الاقتراح 
انا بفكر فى اقتراح مشابه له لكن لسه مضبطتش الفكرة وربك كريم ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم ابوعبد الرحمن
سؤال بخصوص التصحيحات كيف احسبها 
مثلا عندي سهم كان ب 77 وارتفع من شهر يناير واصبح له قمة 127 
اكيد سيصحح بنسبة 50 او 66 او 33 حسب التصحيحات النسبية
ولكن كيف احسبها هل احسب الفرق بين 77و    127  ثم احسب كم سيصحح  او احسب نسبة 50% من 127 فقط

----------


## almotajire

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  المفروض طبعا يكون موجود وطبعا مش طبيعى انه ميكونش موجود

 نعم اخ سمير الان ضهر الترند لكن لم يظهر الفيبو   علما انه مرسوم على الشارت اليومي و عند لاتحويل الى الاربع ساعات يختفي و هذا ما يحدث معي في بعض الاحيان بالنسبة للترند ?

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ابوعبد الرحمن
> سؤال بخصوص التصحيحات كيف احسبها 
> مثلا عندي سهم كان ب 77 وارتفع من شهر يناير واصبح له قمة 127 
> اكيد سيصحح بنسبة 50 او 66 او 33 حسب التصحيحات النسبية
> ولكن كيف احسبها هل احسب الفرق بين 77و    127  ثم احسب كم سيصحح  او احسب نسبة 50% من 127 فقط

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التصحيح عشان يتحسب تشوف الفرق بين القمة والقاع وليكن 100 نقطة 
اذن تصحيح %38 يكون 100 * 38% = 38
و هكذا 50 و 61 وغيرها من النسب

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم اخ سمير الان ضهر الترند لكن لم يظهر الفيبو   علما انه مرسوم على الشارت اليومي و عند لاتحويل الى الاربع ساعات يختفي و هذا ما يحدث معي في بعض الاحيان بالنسبة للترند ?

 انا جربت الان ظهر الفايبو لكن استنى دقيقة عليه
لو مظهرش يبقى عيب فى البرنامج شيله ونزل اخر نسخة من الموقع

----------


## MR_ADEL

ما هي أفضل رافعة بالنسبة للمبتدئين على fxsol 
فى انتظار الرد وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هي أفضل رافعة بالنسبة للمبتدئين على fxsol 
> فى انتظار الرد وشكرا

 اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى ونتشرف بيك وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
الافضل هى 1:100 لانها تحجز مارجن اكتر وتقلل المارجن المتاح لك

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير ساعطيك مثال وتحسب لي النسبة ارجوك
هناك شركة دخلت البورصة في شهر 7 الماضي وافتتحت ب685 درهم وبدات بالصعود لايم متتالية حتى وصلت 1310 درهم 
ثم بدات بالتهاوي وكونت قاع في شهر يناير وهو 560 درهم 
والان هي ب 590 درهم
اريد اعرف بكم صحح هدا السهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ساعطيك مثال وتحسب لي النسبة ارجوك
> هناك شركة دخلت البورصة في شهر 7 الماضي وافتتحت ب685 درهم وبدات بالصعود لايم متتالية حتى وصلت 1310 درهم 
> ثم بدات بالتهاوي وكونت قاع في شهر يناير وهو 560 درهم 
> والان هي ب 590 درهم
> اريد اعرف بكم صحح هدا السهم

 اذن القمة هى 1310 والقاع 560
الفرق = 750 نقطة
مستوى 23% = 172.5 نقطة = سعر 732.5 
مستوى 38% = 285 نقطة = سعر 845
مستوى 50% = 375 نقطة = سعر 935
مستوى 61% = 457.5 نقطة  = سعر 1017.5 
اذن بما انه السعر الان 590 فهو لم يصل بعد الى 23 فايبو عند 732.5

----------


## توفيق12

> اذن القمة هى 1310 والقاع 560  الفرق = 750 نقطة مستوى 23% = 172.5 نقطة = سعر 732.5  مستوى 38% = 285 نقطة = سعر 845 مستوى 50% = 375 نقطة = سعر 935 مستوى 61% = 457.5 نقطة = سعر 1017.5  اذن بما انه السعر الان 590 فهو لم يصل بعد الى 23 فايبو عند 732.5

 ولكن اخي سمير لكي افهم اكثر 
هو كان في 1310 ونزل يعني مر على 732 قبل ان يصل الى 590 و 560 فلمذا قلت انه لم يصل الى 732

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولكن اخي سمير لكي افهم اكثر 
> هو كان في 1310 ونزل يعني مر على 732 قبل ان يصل الى 590 و 560 فلمذا قلت انه لم يصل الى 732

 لايحسب اى نسب الى اذا حسبنا القاع يعنى لما وصل 732 لم يكن وقتها 560 موجود
وبالتالى لو كان اللو وقتها 732 تحسب نفس الحسابات اللى فاتت عليه

----------


## توفيق12

يعني حسب نسب فايبو ف مزال سيصعد الى تلك النقاط التي اشرت اليها ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني حسب نسب فايبو ف مزال سيصعد الى تلك النقاط التي اشرت اليها ان شاء الله

 مادام هو القاع فمالمفروض دى نسب التصحيح له وتلغى اذا لم يصل لاحد منها وكسر القاع

----------


## توفيق12

> مادام هو القاع فمالمفروض دى نسب التصحيح له وتلغى اذا لم يصل لاحد منها وكسر القاع

  
نعم فهمت
على فكرة هو عندما وصل الى القاع 560 ارتفع حتى حدود 692 ثم ارتد ونزل الان الى 590 
يعني لم يصل الى النسب التي ذكرتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم فهمت
> على فكرة هو عندما وصل الى القاع 560 ارتفع حتى حدود 692 ثم ارتد ونزل الان الى 590 
> يعني لم يصل الى النسب التي ذكرتها

 هو كده اما يطلع الى مستوى 23 او يكسر القاع

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... ازيك يا أستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  
كنت عايز حضرتك سؤال بسيط عشان بجرب استراتيجيه جديده كده 
ايه افضل وسيلة لاستخدام تقاطعات ال Moving averages  علي شارت الخمس دقايق والساعه؟ 
يعني SMA  ولا  EMA   ولا LWMA ؟ 
وأفضل اعدادات ليهم تكون ايه ؟ 
انا كنت فاكر اني عديت المرحلة دي من زمان   :No3:  ... لكن معلش  
يموت المعلم ..ولم يتعلم !!!!!  :Doh:   :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... ازيك يا أستاذ سمير  
> كنت عايز حضرتك سؤال بسيط عشان بجرب استراتيجيه جديده كده 
> ايه افضل وسيلة لاستخدام تقاطعات ال Moving averages  علي شارت الخمس دقايق والساعه؟ 
> يعني SMA  ولا  EMA   ولا LWMA ؟ 
> وأفضل اعدادات ليهم تكون ايه ؟ 
> انا كنت فاكر اني عديت المرحلة دي من زمان   ... لكن معلش  
> يموت المعلم ..ولم يتعلم !!!!!

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموفنج المشهور هو ema  لكن كل عملة ممكن تلاقفيها بتحترم مثلا sma  فلازم تجرب وعليك بموضوع وليد الحلو فهو دراسة عن الموفنجات

----------


## hala2244

أخواني الأحباب أنا عندي مشكله بالنسبه للمؤشرات 
أثناء دراستي واطلاعي على الكثير من الاستراتيجيات . وجدت أن الامر محير فعلا
هناك من يعتقد ويؤمن بمصداقية المؤشرات ويجعلها نمط أساسي في متاجرته . 
ومنهم من يقول لك أن المؤشرات مضلله . لأنها تتبع السعر وليس العكس .
فمن فيهم الصح ؟؟؟ 
وأنا نفسي حاولت أتعامل مع المؤشرات . لكني وجدت أنني مثلا لمن أحط الموفنج آفرج أو الماكد أو أي مؤشر تاني . بيديني مثلا اشارة بيع على فريم اليومي . لكن لمن أقلب الفريم للساعه مثلا أو أربع ساعات . الاقي المؤشر اختلف وأصبح مديني اشارا شراء  :No3:  طيب ليه كده ؟؟
أنا حسدق مين فيهم ؟؟؟؟
ياريت لو الاستاذ سمير يحطلنا رابط الموضوع بتاع الاستاذ وليد بتاع الموفنجات الي قال عليه في المشاركه السابقه وشكرا.

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخواني الأحباب أنا عندي مشكله بالنسبه للمؤشرات 
> أثناء دراستي واطلاعي على الكثير من الاستراتيجيات . وجدت أن الامر محير فعلا
> هناك من يعتقد ويؤمن بمصداقية المؤشرات ويجعلها نمط أساسي في متاجرته . 
> ومنهم من يقول لك أن المؤشرات مضلله . لأنها تتبع السعر وليس العكس .
> فمن فيهم الصح ؟؟؟ 
> وأنا نفسي حاولت أتعامل مع المؤشرات . لكني وجدت أنني مثلا لمن أحط الموفنج آفرج أو الماكد أو أي مؤشر تاني . بيديني مثلا اشارة بيع على فريم اليومي . لكن لمن أقلب الفريم للساعه مثلا أو أربع ساعات . الاقي المؤشر اختلف وأصبح مديني اشارا شراء  طيب ليه كده ؟؟
> أنا حسدق مين فيهم ؟؟؟؟
> ياريت لو الاستاذ سمير يحطلنا رابط الموضوع بتاع الاستاذ وليد بتاع الموفنجات الي قال عليه في المشاركه السابقه وشكرا.

 الموضوع كبير كبير كبير  :Big Grin: 
اختى الكريمة اولا كل فريم له اشاراته وقد تتعارض الفريمات الصغيرة مع الفريمات الاكبر وده شئ طبيعى ولذلك كل فريم له اهدافه واستوباته فمثلا الفريم الكبير اعطى بيع والصغير شراء فاستوب الكبير ان كانت الاشارة صحيحة سيكون اكبر من هدف اشارة الفريم الصغير الذى قد تكون اشارته صحيحة ايضا  
بالنسبة للمؤشرات نفسها فهى تتبع السعر بمعنى انها لن تعطى اشارة شراء مثلا الا اذا ارتد السعر من الدعم وبدا يتجه نحو الشراء 
لن نقول انها غير مفيدة لكنها تدعم القرار والذى يعتمد على التحليل فى الاساس
فكثيرا يحدث ان المؤشرات تعطى اشارة بيع ويكون السعر فى مرحلة اختبار ترند هابط مكسور وبالتالى الاشارة يتكون خطأ لان السعر سيصعد لكن لو انا محلل وشايف ان العملة نزول وجاءت المؤشرات اعطتنى بيع اذن تتوافق مع قرارى
طبعا اتباع المؤشرات للسعر يعنى انها تعطى الاشارة متاخرة بمعنى لو الدعم عند 0.9000 فاشارة الشراء يتاتى عند سعر مثلا 0.9030 او اكثر وبالتالى استوبى سيكون فى حدود الدعم نفسه وقد تجدى ان السعر نزل للدعم ليضرب الاستوب ويصعد مرة اخرى وهنا العيب فى تحديد الاستوب وفى تاخر اشارة المؤشر  
لذلك التحليل الكلاسيكى من ترندات ومقاومات ودعوم هى الاساس والمؤشرات فقط عوامل مساعدة
وان اتبعتى طريقة او استراتيجية تعتمد على المؤشرات فلا غنى عن التحليل الكلاسيكى ليعطى رؤية اوضح للفرص

----------


## أبو خليل

ممكن لخي ابو عبد الرحمن زيارة الموضوع التالي للضرورة القصوى وشكرااا  اللي بيحب الله والخيرر للمسلمين ارجوو المساعدة ارجوكم ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

موضوع الموفنج لوليد الحلو  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27537.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27620.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن لخي ابو عبد الرحمن زيارة الموضوع التالي للضرورة القصوى وشكرااا  اللي بيحب الله والخيرر للمسلمين ارجوو المساعدة ارجوكم ؟؟

 اعتقد الاخوة قالوا حتى اللى انا عايز اقوله لكن انصحك بالادارة المالية هى التى ستبقيك فى هذا السوق

----------


## engm7mad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استاذ سمير ازيك
عندي سؤال بخصوص البايفوت والكماريلا
خطوط البايفوت (m1 m2 m3 m4 s1 s2 r1 r2) 
والكماريلا(L1 L2 L3 L4 H1 H2 H3 H4)
انا قريت كتير عن البايفوت والكماريلا واهميتهم
بس عايزاخد رايك في حاجة,
لو انت شغال على استراتيجية بتعتمد فيها على الارتدادات من المستويات وعلى فريم صغير
فلما بتحط كل المستويات اللي فاتت دي بالاضافة كمان للمستويات اللي انت مطلعهم يدوي بتبقى المستويات كتير 
فلو حبينا نقلل العدد فهنحتاج نختار من البايفوت والكماريلا اهمهم عشان نشيل منهم كام مستوي فبحكم خبرتك ايه المستويات اللي ممكن نشيلها  او بطريقة تانية ايه ترتيب الاهمية باالنسبة للمستويات سواء في الكماريلا او البايفوت
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استاذ سمير ازيك
> عندي سؤال بخصوص البايفوت والكماريلا
> خطوط البايفوت (m1 m2 m3 m4 s1 s2 r1 r2) 
> والكماريلا(L1 L2 L3 L4 H1 H2 H3 H4)
> انا قريت كتير عن البايفوت والكماريلا واهميتهم
> بس عايزاخد رايك في حاجة,
> لو انت شغال على استراتيجية بتعتمد فيها على الارتدادات من المستويات وعلى فريم صغير
> فلما بتحط كل المستويات اللي فاتت دي بالاضافة كمان للمستويات اللي انت مطلعهم يدوي بتبقى المستويات كتير 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مادام تقدر تطلع اليدوى فخليك معاهم افضل بالنسبة للكامريلا فالباوند دولار والمجنون اكتر عملتين تحترمهم

----------


## engm7mad

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  مادام تقدر تطلع اليدوى فخليك معاهم افضل بالنسبة للكامريلا فالباوند دولار والمجنون اكتر عملتين تحترمهم

  شكرا لاهتمامك استاذ سمير
وعلى المعلومة بتاعت الكماريلا
لكن سؤالي برضه مجاوبتش عليه
وهو ايه اهم مستويات في الكماريلا 
وايه اهم مستويات في البايفوت؟؟
ولا كلهم قوتهو واحدة
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لاهتمامك استاذ سمير
> وعلى المعلومة بتاعت الكماريلا
> لكن سؤالي برضه مجاوبتش عليه
> وهو ايه اهم مستويات في الكماريلا 
> وايه اهم مستويات في البايفوت؟؟
> ولا كلهم قوتهو واحدة
> جزاك الله كل خير

 اه مستويات الكامريلا L3  و H3
البايفوت اهمها حسب بيتربين هو فى حالة الصعود مستويات M2 , M4
وفى مستويات الهبوط M1 ,  M3

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
ما معنى التحليل الكلاسيكي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ما معنى التحليل الكلاسيكي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يعنى دعم ومقاومة 
وترندات 
ونماذج 
وفايبوناتشى 
ودايفرجنس

----------


## توفيق12

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  يعنى دعم ومقاومة  وترندات  ونماذج  وفايبوناتشى  ودايفرجنس

 هذا الدايفرجنس مدوخني
هل هو شكل ام ماذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذا الدايفرجنس مدوخني
> هل هو شكل ام ماذا

 تابع موضوعى الخاص بالدايفرجنس واقرا اول صفحة فيه جيدا

----------


## الزاهد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الأخ/ أبو عبدالرحمن .. منذ فترة كنت قد قرأت معلومة عن المعدل اليومي لحركة الأزواج المتوفرة في منصة التداول الخاصة بشركة أفكسول ، وعددها 28 زوج ، الا أنني لأ أتذكر في أي موضوع قرأت هذه المعلومة ، وعليه قمت بالبحث في كثير من المواضيع ولم أعثر على شيىء ، أرجو التكرم بتصنيف معدل حركة الازواج حسب الأتي : 1- الأزواج ذات المعدل الحركي اليومي المرتفع . 2- الازواج ذات المعدل الحركي اليومي المتوسط . 3- الازواج ذات المعدل الحركي اليومي المنخفض .  وشكرا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الأخ/ أبو عبدالرحمن .. منذ فترة كنت قد قرأت معلومة عن المعدل اليومي لحركة الأزواج المتوفرة في منصة التداول الخاصة بشركة أفكسول ، وعددها 28 زوج ، الا أنني لأ أتذكر في أي موضوع قرأت هذه المعلومة ، وعليه قمت بالبحث في كثير من المواضيع ولم أعثر على شيىء ، أرجو التكرم بتصنيف معدل حركة الازواج حسب الأتي : 1- الأزواج ذات المعدل الحركي اليومي المرتفع . 
> الباوند ين
> الباوند نيوزلندى
> الباوند استرالى
> الباوند كندى  2- الازواج ذات المعدل الحركي اليومي المتوسط .  اليورو ين
> الباوند دولار
> اليورو استرالى
> اليورو دولار 
> الاسترالى دولار
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
تم اعلاه

----------


## الزاهد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله    تم اعلاه

 جزاك الله خير الجزاء  ماذا بشأن بقية الأزواج أخي سمير . مثال ضمن الازواج ذات المعدل الحركي المتوسط ( اليورو استرالي ) هل كل زوج بدايته يورو يندرج في نفس مجموعة الازواج ذات المعدل الحركي المتوسط . وشكرا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء  ماذا بشأن بقية الأزواج أخي سمير . مثال ضمن الازواج ذات المعدل الحركي المتوسط ( اليورو استرالي ) هل كل زوج بدايته يورو يندرج في نفس مجموعة الازواج ذات المعدل الحركي المتوسط . وشكرا .

 ليس شرط بدليل ان اليورو باوند زوج بطئ

----------


## الزاهد

> ليس شرط بدليل ان اليورو باوند زوج بطئ

  شكرا على سرعة الأجابة   هل هناك طريقة لمعرفة تصنيف بقية الأزواج  .

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على سرعة الأجابة   هل هناك طريقة لمعرفة تصنيف بقية الأزواج  .

 تقدر تعتبرها ازاوج متوسطة واى زوج حركته فى حدود 100 نقطة يعتبر متوسطة واى زوج اقل من 50 فهو زوج بطئ

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير بعد كسر الترند هل لا يكون الدخول الا بعد اعادة الاختبار يعني شرط ضروري

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير بعد كسر الترند هل لا يكون الدخول الا بعد اعادة الاختبار يعني شرط ضروري

 الدخول اما من اعادة الاختبار وقد تتاخر او من الشمعة التى بعد الكسر

----------


## توفيق12

والشمعة التي بعد الكسر هل لها شروط للدخول منها

----------


## سمير صيام

> والشمعة التي بعد الكسر هل لها شروط للدخول منها

 لا لكن طبعا لازم تراعى الدعوم والمقاومات يعنى ممكن يكسر الترند ويكون هناك دعم قريب جدا فيفضل الدخول بعد كسره وماعدا ذلك فلا مشكلة ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق12

> لا لكن طبعا لازم تراعى الدعوم والمقاومات يعنى ممكن يكسر الترند ويكون هناك دعم قريب جدا فيفضل الدخول بعد كسره وماعدا ذلك فلا مشكلة ان شاء الله

  
طيب نفرض ان اقرب دعم بعيد ب 200 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب نفرض ان اقرب دعم بعيد ب 200 نقطة

  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 
بنقول القريب لكن ابو 200 م هتعمله حساب وقتها

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
تحيه طيبه للجميع .
أنا كنت بدور على خطوط الكاميريلا . ولقيت واحد حاطط ملف فيه خطوط الكاميريلا .
نزلتها . لكن لمن فتحت الملف لقيت فيه مؤشرات كتيره كلها عن الكاميريلا . ما عرفتش أنهي فيهم الي لازم أشتغل عليه .
المؤشرات مترتبه كده :
camarila every day 
camarila daily levels
camarila weekly levels
camarilla dt 1
camarilla dt 5
camarilla dt 7v1
camarilla 8
camarilla historical-v2 
أرجو توضوح الأمر ل،ي ناويه أحذف الي مش حستخدمه . عندي مؤشرات كتير ومش ناقصه لخبطه  :Asvc: 
الف شكر .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> تحيه طيبه للجميع .
> أنا كنت بدور على خطوط الكاميريلا . ولقيت واحد حاطط ملف فيه خطوط الكاميريلا .
> نزلتها . لكن لمن فتحت الملف لقيت فيه مؤشرات كتيره كلها عن الكاميريلا . ما عرفتش أنهي فيهم الي لازم أشتغل عليه .
> المؤشرات مترتبه كده :
> camarila every day  ده يكفى لانه بيظهر الخطوط الحالية والباك تست
> camarila daily levels 
> camarila weekly levels دى مستويات اسبوعية
> camarilla dt 1
> ...

 تم اعلاه والباقى كله واحد مع مسميات عديدة

----------


## hala2244

عفوا أستاذ سمير . يعني ايه باك تست ؟؟
أنا شغلت المؤشر الي حضرتك شاورتلي عليه . بس ما فهمتش سبب التعرج الي فيه . 
أنا بصراحه قبل ما تقولي عليه كنت ناويه أشيله لأني حسيته معقد شويه . عامل طلوع ونزول ما فهمتش سببهم .
دي صورة الشارت عندي . أرجو التوضيح .
طيب ممكن أنا أحط الخطوط بتاعن الديلي والاسبوعي وأشتغل عليهم الاتنين ؟؟؟ والباقي الغيه كله ؟؟؟ايهم أفضل ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا أستاذ سمير . يعني ايه باك تست ؟؟
> أنا شغلت المؤشر الي حضرتك شاورتلي عليه . بس ما فهمتش سبب التعرج الي فيه . 
> أنا بصراحه قبل ما تقولي عليه كنت ناويه أشيله لأني حسيته معقد شويه . عامل طلوع ونزول ما فهمتش سببهم .
> دي صورة الشارت عندي . أرجو التوضيح .
> طيب ممكن أنا أحط الخطوط بتاعن الديلي والاسبوعي وأشتغل عليهم الاتنين ؟؟؟ والباقي الغيه كله ؟؟؟ايهم أفضل ؟؟

 
باك تست يعنى يجيب شكل الخطوط فى الايام السابقة وهى سبب التعريج اللى فيه لو حبيتى تستخدميه وتراجعى الايام السابقة 
وممكن تستخدمى اليومى والاسبوعى بس كل واحد على شارت عشان اللخبطة

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه   كيف تعمل العقود الاجله وما مدى شرعيتها  وسمعت  من فتره انه  يوجد عقود لحظيه او ما شابه هذا بالنسبه للبترول
السؤال الثانى  هل من الممكن التعامل بنظام الهامش فى الاسهم والبورصات العالميه المختلفه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه   كيف تعمل العقود الاجله وما مدى شرعيتها  وسمعت  من فتره انه  يوجد عقود لحظيه او ما شابه هذا بالنسبه للبترول
> السؤال الثانى  هل من الممكن التعامل بنظام الهامش فى الاسهم والبورصات العالميه المختلفه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لسؤالك تقدر تسال اخونا عياد عليه فى قسم الاسهم الامريكية فهو الاجدر بالاجابة عنه ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الأخ سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان عندي رد على طريقة أخونا ابو يزيد المضاعفات ثم المضاعفات ارجو قراءة الرد و ابداء الراي.
السؤال يدور حول الأهداف المعقولة و نقاط التي يجب على المضارب اليومي التزام بها وفقا لحركة الأزواج والكلام عن الأزواج الرئيسة مثلا يورو دولار . باوند دولار . ين دولار . فرنك دولار.
شكرا مشرفنا الغالي . schones wochenende  اجازة سعيدة باللألماني.

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ان عندي رد على طريقة أخونا ابو يزيد المضاعفات ثم المضاعفات ارجو قراءة الرد و ابداء الراي.
> السؤال يدور حول الأهداف المعقولة و نقاط التي يجب على المضارب اليومي التزام بها وفقا لحركة الأزواج والكلام عن الأزواج الرئيسة مثلا يورو دولار . باوند دولار . ين دولار . فرنك دولار.
> شكرا مشرفنا الغالي . schones wochenende  اجازة سعيدة باللألماني.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حاضر هقراه وشكرا على التحية الالمانية محسوبك مولود فى ميونيخ

----------


## رشدي

اريد موقع او برنامج مجانى يعطينى جدول الأخبار الاسبوعية 
ويتم تحديثه وقت الخبر تماما
وياسلام لو كان باللغة العربية يبقى ده جميل مش هانساه 
ارجو الافادة يا سادة
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد موقع او برنامج مجانى يعطينى جدول الأخبار الاسبوعية 
> ويتم تحديثه وقت الخبر تماما
> وياسلام لو كان باللغة العربية يبقى ده جميل مش هانساه 
> ارجو الافادة يا سادة
> وشكرا جزيلا

 اخى الكريم تابع المتداول العربى
المفكرة الاسبوعية يتم وضعها قبل بداية كل اسبوع يعنى غدا ان شاء الله
ونتائج الاخبار يتم وضعها فى العام وقت صدور الخبر
وكذلك متابعة فريق الاخبار بوضع التقارير

----------


## رشدي

> اخى الكريم تابع المتداول العربى  المفكرة الاسبوعية يتم وضعها قبل بداية كل اسبوع يعنى غدا ان شاء الله ونتائج الاخبار يتم وضعها فى العام وقت صدور الخبر وكذلك متابعة فريق الاخبار بوضع التقارير

 جزيل الشكر لك اخى سمير

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير من فضلك اريد رابط استراتيجية الترند المكسور للاخ ابو عبد الله

----------


## EZZAT2004

> اخي سمير من فضلك اريد رابط استراتيجية الترند المكسور للاخ ابو عبد الله

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6909.html

----------


## توفيق12

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6909.html

 لا ليست هذه اخي
بل اريد احدث نسخة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا ليست هذه اخي
> بل اريد احدث نسخة

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40023.html

----------


## EZZAT2004

> اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40023.html

 طول عمرك يا استاذنا باشا والله  واحنا لسه بنتعلم منك   ودي وتقديري  @ @ @

----------


## توفيق12

ماهو افضل فريم يفضل استعماله في الترند المكسور

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو افضل فريم يفضل استعماله في الترند المكسور

 الطريقة الاصلية التعامل مع فريم الساعة ويمكنك الرجوع الى الموضوع هناك للاستفسارات حولها

----------


## saleh_ahmed

السلام عليكم  
ياجماعة الخير اذا فية منقذ
السوال  انا بايع يورو\ ين   وخسران ما هي مشكلة؟
بس بعدة السوق مافتح وانا ماقفلت الصفقة وقاعد ينزل  شو الراي اقفل ولا كيف     
بسررررررررررعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> ياجماعة الخير اذا فية منقذ
> السوال  انا بايع يورو\ ين   وخسران ما هي مشكلة؟
> بس بعدة السوق مافتح وانا ماقفلت الصفقة وقاعد ينزل  شو الراي اقفل ولا كيف     
> بسررررررررررعة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لى مادام تحت 131 فالبيع هو الاولى وقد ينزل الى 126

----------


## saleh_ahmed

عفوا ياخ  سمير انا اشتريت على1.3233  كيف الحل اقفل الرصيد فية 1000 دولار والشارت يعطي نزول
والسوق بعدة ما فتح

----------


## saleh_ahmed

يا مشرفنا شو الحل اللة يخليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا ياخ  سمير انا اشتريت على1.3233  كيف الحل اقفل الرصيد فية 1000 دولار والشارت يعطي نزول
> والسوق بعدة ما فتح

  اين الوقف هذا خطاك  وكما قلت لك مادام تحت 131 يعتبر بيع

----------


## saleh_ahmed

السوال ياعزيزي  هل اقدر اقفل الصفقة الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السوال ياعزيزي  هل اقدر اقفل الصفقة الان

 شوف التحليل ده عبارة عن توقع قد يخطأ وقد يصيب فانا كما قلت وجهة نظرى فقد تخرج الان ويرتفع وتقول سمير السبب فاعفينى من هذه النقطة ونصيحتى لك لا تترك الاستوب مهما كان

----------


## saleh_ahmed

يا مشرفنا نرجو الرد

----------


## saleh_ahmed

شكرا جزيلا   
عداك العيب

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير ربنا يخليك لينا يارب وملا يحرمنا من وقفتك المستمره معانا ومساعدتك لينا .
عندي سؤال ويمكن تكون أسئله بخصوص الستوكاستك . 
أنا الي أعرفه ان المؤشر ده بيقيس كمية الزخم الي حصلت في العمله بالنسبه للبيع والشراء . بمعنى أنه لو المؤشر ارتفع كتير ووصل لغاية المئه فده معناه انه العمله تشبعت شراء وانه المحتمل الأن هو النزول . والعس تماما لو العمله نزلت عند الصفر . 
أنا مش فاهمه بالظبط أنا ممكن أستفيد ازاي من الكلام ده في اتخاذ قرار المتاجره . أحيانا الخط بيكون مش مدي اشارات واضحه وأحيانا بيكون في نص الطريق . نفسي حد يفهمني بالظبط أنا حتعامل مع المؤشر ده ازاي ؟؟
دي صورة المؤشر عندي وياريت تفيدوني بشرح مفصل أو على الأقل ادوني رابط يكون عليه شرح مفصل جدا عن طريقة استخدام المؤشر عشان ما أتقلش عليكم .
الف شكر . :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير ربنا يخليك لينا يارب وملا يحرمنا من وقفتك المستمره معانا ومساعدتك لينا .
> عندي سؤال ويمكن تكون أسئله بخصوص الستوكاستك . 
> أنا الي أعرفه ان المؤشر ده بيقيس كمية الزخم الي حصلت في العمله بالنسبه للبيع والشراء . بمعنى أنه لو المؤشر ارتفع كتير ووصل لغاية المئه فده معناه انه العمله تشبعت شراء وانه المحتمل الأن هو النزول . والعس تماما لو العمله نزلت عند الصفر . 
> أنا مش فاهمه بالظبط أنا ممكن أستفيد ازاي من الكلام ده في اتخاذ قرار المتاجره . أحيانا الخط بيكون مش مدي اشارات واضحه وأحيانا بيكون في نص الطريق . نفسي حد يفهمني بالظبط أنا حتعامل مع المؤشر ده ازاي ؟؟
> دي صورة المؤشر عندي وياريت تفيدوني بشرح مفصل أو على الأقل ادوني رابط يكون عليه شرح مفصل جدا عن طريقة استخدام المؤشر عشان ما أتقلش عليكم .
> الف شكر .

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
عموما الاستوكاستك هو مؤشر يتبع السعر واماكن التشبع هى تنبيه انه قد يكون هناك انعكاس قادم وليس تاكيد عليه خصوصا لو هناك مقاومة قريبة فقد يكون الارتداد منها
عموما ده شرح للمؤشر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/637417-2-post.html

----------


## hala2244

ربنا يكرمك يارب

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير أنا عايزه آخد رأيك في موضوع .
من وجهة نظرك وحسب خبرتك . هل تعتقد أنه قد يكون من المفيد بالنسبه لمن يريد أن يتاجر بالفوركس أن يركز مبدئيا على عمله واحده أو اتنين بالكتير ويدرس حركتهم تماما ويتابع أخبارهم وبعدين يدرس عليهم كل حاجه مة شموع ونماذج ومؤشرات وهارمونك وكل شئ . أم أنه يكفي مثلا أن نختار استراتيجيه أو اتنين ونطبقهم وخلاص ؟؟
أنا بصراحه ما لقيتش ولا استراتيجيه مافيهاش خساير . مهما تكون . 
ايه رأي حضرتك . هل تنصحني أبتدي من الصفر وأدرس كل حاجه تاني وأطبقها على عمله وحده ؟؟؟

----------


## saleh_ahmed

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
ياجماعة الميتا تريدر هذا دقيق وهل يتجدد
وكيف اطلع شارت جديد مش موجود بالوندو مثلا استرليني \ استرالي

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير أنا عايزه آخد رأيك في موضوع .
> من وجهة نظرك وحسب خبرتك . هل تعتقد أنه قد يكون من المفيد بالنسبه لمن يريد أن يتاجر بالفوركس أن يركز مبدئيا على عمله واحده أو اتنين بالكتير ويدرس حركتهم تماما ويتابع أخبارهم وبعدين يدرس عليهم كل حاجه مة شموع ونماذج ومؤشرات وهارمونك وكل شئ . أم أنه يكفي مثلا أن نختار استراتيجيه أو اتنين ونطبقهم وخلاص ؟؟
> أنا بصراحه ما لقيتش ولا استراتيجيه مافيهاش خساير . مهما تكون . 
> ايه رأي حضرتك . هل تنصحني أبتدي من الصفر وأدرس كل حاجه تاني وأطبقها على عمله وحده ؟؟؟

 اكيد الالتزام بعملة واحدة او اتنين يبقى ممتاز جدا لدراسة سلوكهم 
مش محتاجة رايى كده تمام  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
> ياجماعة الميتا تريدر هذا دقيق وهل يتجدد
> وكيف اطلع شارت جديد مش موجود بالوندو مثلا استرليني \ استرالي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
برامج الميتاتريدر دقيقة لكن طبعا فى الحسابات الحقيقية لكن فى الديمو اكيد فيها نسبة خطأ وطبعا الحسابات الديمو تتجدد شهريا 
بالنسبة للعملة المطلوبة اعمل بيمين الماسو على الاسعار واختار show all  او تختار symbols وتختار العملة منها

----------


## hala2244

:Eh S(7): أستاذي الحبيب .
هذا شارت اليورو دولار على الديلي . 
لمن يكون كده نقول عليه ترند صاعد والا هابط ؟
وياريت توضحلي كمان على أي أساس بنقول عليه صاعد أو هابط . لأني أنا شايفه انه هابط وفي النهايه صاعد ومش عارفه أحدد اتجاهه .

----------


## hala2244

وده شارت الباوند دولار .
كان على الديلي نازل بشكل واضح جدا . لكن لمن حطيته على الأربع ساعات بقى صاعد بالشكل ده 
يبقى أقول أنه الترند الي حأعتمد عليه في شغلي صاعد والا هابط ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الحبيب .
> هذا شارت اليورو دولار على الديلي . 
> لمن يكون كده نقول عليه ترند صاعد والا هابط ؟
> وياريت توضحلي كمان على أي أساس بنقول عليه صاعد أو هابط . لأني أنا شايفه انه هابط وفي النهايه صاعد ومش عارفه أحدد اتجاهه .

 يا هلا بيكى
بالنسبة للترند عشان نحكم عليه يكون على الدايلى
فان كان هابط يعتبر الترند هابط وان كان صاعد يعتبر صاعد
طبعا اليورو عليه ترند هابط من يوم 15/7/2008
ولكن كما تعلمنا من استاذنا الوافى اى صعود 10 ايام يعتبر هذا الصعود ترند صاعد ولو نظرنا الى اليورو سنجد صعود من يوم 4/3/2009 
يبقى الصعود نحكم عليه بحاجتين 
1. كسر ترند هابط
2. صعود 10 ايام 
وده حاليا متوفر على اليورو الا اذا اغلق اليوم تحت لو امس سيعتبر كسر ترند ال 10 ايام وهنعتبره هابط تبعا للترند الهابط العام

----------


## سمير صيام

> وده شارت الباوند دولار .
> كان على الديلي نازل بشكل واضح جدا . لكن لمن حطيته على الأربع ساعات بقى صاعد بالشكل ده 
> يبقى أقول أنه الترند الي حأعتمد عليه في شغلي صاعد والا هابط ؟؟؟؟؟

 ما يقال عن الباوند هو نفسه عن اليورو لكن الفرق هنا ان الباوند كسر ترند يومى هابط ورجع لاختباره وبالتالى يعتبر ترنده صاعد مالم يغلق ايضا تحت لو امس لانه هيكون كسر ترند صاعد جديد واصبح تحت الترند الهابط العام مرة اخرى

----------


## hala2244

طيب اساتاذ سمير . أنا حسب ما فهمت من حضرتك الترند لليورو على الديلي هابط .
أنا شايفه في ترندين .
الترند الكبير الي حضرتك محدده بالتاريخ دا لسه ماتمش اختراقه . والترند التاني أصغر منه وده فعلا تم اختراقه وأنا رسمتهم هنا عشان أعرف اذا أنا فهمت كويس والا لأ .

----------


## hala2244

وأديني رسمت الترند الأخير الصاعد .
هل حضرتك تقضد اني أراقب الترند ده . لو اتكسر معناه انه الهبوط حيسمر وأن ده مجرد صعود تصحيحي . ولو ما اتكسرش معناه انه الترند اتحول من حالة الهبوط الى صعود ؟؟
وبكده أكون بتعامل مع اليورو على أساس انه في ترند صاعد .؟؟؟
مش عارفه كلامي صح والا  لأ .

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اساتاذ سمير . أنا حسب ما فهمت من حضرتك الترند لليورو على الديلي هابط .
> أنا شايفه في ترندين .
> الترند الكبير الي حضرتك محدده بالتاريخ دا لسه ماتمش اختراقه . والترند التاني أصغر منه وده فعلا تم اختراقه وأنا رسمتهم هنا عشان أعرف اذا أنا فهمت كويس والا لأ .

 الصغير ده خلاص منتهى الصلاحية
الان الصعود الاخير هتلاقى عليه ترند صاعد صغير لو كسره هيكمل الهيوط والا ننتظر اختراق التنرند الهابط الكبير

----------


## hala2244

بالنسبه للباوند أنا مش شايفه أنه الترند اتغير . لسه هابط ومافيش أي اختراق . يا ريت لو توضحلي حضرتك اي اختراق الي بتتكلم عليه ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه للباوند أنا مش شايفه أنه الترند اتغير . لسه هابط ومافيش أي اختراق . يا ريت لو توضحلي حضرتك اي اختراق الي بتتكلم عليه ؟؟

 ده الساعة وكلامنا على الدايلى

----------


## hala2244

أيوه صحيح أنا أسفه اتلخبط .
طيب كده صح ؟؟؟
يعني الأن اما ان يرجع يكسر ويواصل الهبوط أو أنه خلاص حيبتدي في ترند صاعد . صح كده ؟؟؟

----------


## hala2244

طيب اساتاذ سمير . الأن أنا مركزه على اليورو والباوند بس . مش عايزه أدخل أي عمله تانيه عشان أتعلم عليهم وأركز عليهم زي ما حضرتك نصحتني .
طيب . أنا بعد ما اتعلمت ازاي أحدد الترند العام للزوج على الديلي ايه هيا الخطوه التانيه الي لازم أنا أعملها عشان أكون بحلل الشارت بطريقه فنيه واضحه ومرتبه ؟؟ 
أنا حاسه بتشتت من كترة الاستراتيجيات والمؤشرات والترندات . عايزه من حضرتك ترتبلي أفكاري وعلوماتي فقط لا غير . وأنا عليا الاجتهاد والبحث . يعني لو حضرتك تقلي مثلا دلوقت بعد ماعرفتي اتجاه العمله نروح ننزل مثلا الستوكاستك . أنا مش حسألك أنا حتعامل مع الستوكاستك ازاي . لا أنا حاخد بس الفكره من حضرتك وأروح أبحث عن الستوكاستك وأفهمه وأدرسه كويس وبعدين أطبقه على الشارت وأوريك النتيجه وحضرتك بس لو تتكرم عليا وتصححلي .
خطوه خطوه ربنا يكرمك خليك معايا عشان أنا بس محتاجه لترتيب أفكار .
ربنا يعطيك حتى يرضيك . ويغنيك من فضله عمن سواه يارب .  
أه صحيح استاذ سمير . أنا عايزه أشتغل اما على فريم الساعه أو الأربع ساعات . لا أقل ولا أكتر .
عشان دول هما الي بيناسبوا وقتي وتفرغي . الفريمات الصغيره سريعه جدا وما بعرفش أتعامل معاها . والكبيره بطيئه جدا وهيا أعتقد للاستثمار طويل الأجل وأنا لا أريد ذلك أنا أريد المضاربات السريعه فقط .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أيوه صحيح أنا أسفه اتلخبط .
> طيب كده صح ؟؟؟
> يعني الأن اما ان يرجع يكسر ويواصل الهبوط أو أنه خلاص حيبتدي في ترند صاعد . صح كده ؟؟؟

 تمام كده
وشوفى الترندات اللى عليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اساتاذ سمير . الأن أنا مركزه على اليورو والباوند بس . مش عايزه أدخل أي عمله تانيه عشان أتعلم عليهم وأركز عليهم زي ما حضرتك نصحتني .
> طيب . أنا بعد ما اتعلمت ازاي أحدد الترند العام للزوج على الديلي ايه هيا الخطوه التانيه الي لازم أنا أعملها عشان أكون بحلل الشارت بطريقه فنيه واضحه ومرتبه ؟؟ 
> أنا حاسه بتشتت من كترة الاستراتيجيات والمؤشرات والترندات . عايزه من حضرتك ترتبلي أفكاري وعلوماتي  فقط لا غير . وأنا عليا الاجتهاد والبحث . يعني لو حضرتك تقلي مثلا دلوقت بعد ماعرفتي اتجاه العمله نروح ننزل مثلا الستوكاستك . أنا مش حسألك أنا حتعامل مع الستوكاستك ازاي . لا أنا حاخد بس الفكره من حضرتك وأروح أبحث عن الستوكاستك وأفهمه وأدرسه كويس وبعدين أطبقه على الشارت وأوريك النتيجه وحضرتك بس لو تتكرم عليا وتصححلي .
> خطوه خطوه ربنا يكرمك خليك معايا عشان أنا بس محتاجه لترتيب أفكار .
> ربنا يعطيك حتى يرضيك . ويغنيك من فضله عمن سواه يارب .

 خليكى مع الاتى
الترندات
الفايبوناشتى
النماذج لاخونا عبد الكريم
الدعم والمقاومة
الشموع
الدايفرجنس 
والاهم من ده كله انك تتابعى الشارتات عشان تشوفى الناس بتحلل ازاى يعنى عندك موضوع وليد الحلو عن الباوند تابعيه شوفى الناس بتحلل ازاى وايه الاختلاف عنك وهكذا عشان تتعلمى كويس
طبعا المؤشرات هى للمساعدة ولا تعتمدى عليها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6533...ml#post1091077

----------


## hala2244

طيب حضرتك الحاجات الي ذكرتها مترتبه حسب الأهميه ؟ والا كلهم مهمين ومايفرقش الترتيب ؟؟؟
أنا حتابع طبعا مع الأستاذ وليد على الرابط الي ادتهولي .
متشكره جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب حضرتك الحاجات الي ذكرتها مترتبه حسب الأهميه ؟ والا كلهم مهمين ومايفرقش الترتيب ؟؟؟
> أنا حتابع طبعا مع الأستاذ وليد على الرابط الي ادتهولي .
> متشكره جدا

 طبعا الادوات كلها مهمة وليس شرط الترتيب

----------


## الزاهد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أبو عبدالرحمن .. جزاك الله خير الجزاء على همتك العالية وتواجدك الدائم في مختلف أروقة ومنتديات هذا الصرح التعليمي الكبير ، حتى أنه لتمر بي لحظات أظن فيها بأنك فريق عمل مكون من شخص واحد .   أخي أبو عبدالرحمن   لاحظت بأن هناك علاقة بين كثير من الأزواج فمثلا: في حال صعود اليورو دولار ، يصعد معاه الباوند دولار ، ويهبط بالمقابل الدولار ين والدولار فرنك . أتمنى تفصيل هذه العلاقة بين الازواج على النحو التالي :  1- الازواج ذات الحركة العكسية . 2 - الأزواج ذات الاتجاه الموحد . 3- الازواج التي لا تتأثر بحركة أزواج أخرى .  وشكرا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أبو عبدالرحمن .. جزاك الله خير الجزاء على همتك العالية وتواجدك الدائم في مختلف أروقة ومنتديات هذا الصرح التعليمي الكبير ، حتى أنه لتمر بي لحظات أظن فيها بأنك فريق عمل مكون من شخص واحد .   أخي أبو عبدالرحمن   لاحظت بأن هناك علاقة بين كثير من الأزواج فمثلا: في حال صعود اليورو دولار ، يصعد معاه الباوند دولار ، ويهبط بالمقابل الدولار ين والدولار فرنك . أتمنى تفصيل هذه العلاقة بين الازواج على النحو التالي :  1- الازواج ذات الحركة العكسية . 2 - الأزواج ذات الاتجاه الموحد . 3- الازواج التي لا تتأثر بحركة أزواج أخرى .  وشكرا .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تسلم على مدحك فى والواحد بيحاول يعمل اللى عليه قدر المستطاع وربنا يقدرنا 
بالنسبة لسؤالك ففعلا هناك ارتباط بين العملات ولكن النسبة تتفاوت فمثلا اليورو مرتبط بالباوند بنسبة 78.9% واليورو دولار مع الفرنك دولار متعاكسين بنسبة 92.9% 
واليك هذا الجدول يوضح النسبة بين الازواج وبعضها وان شاء الله يفيدك

----------


## الزاهد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  تسلم على مدحك فى والواحد بيحاول يعمل اللى عليه قدر المستطاع وربنا يقدرنا  بالنسبة لسؤالك ففعلا هناك ارتباط بين العملات ولكن النسبة تتفاوت فمثلا اليورو مرتبط بالباوند بنسبة 78.9% واليورو دولار مع الفرنك دولار متعاكسين بنسبة 92.9%  واليك هذا الجدول يوضح النسبة بين الازواج وبعضها وان شاء الله يفيدك

 جزاك الله خير الجزاء  بالنسبة لعلامة - السالب قبل الرقم هل يعني أن العلاقة عكسية   كذلك هناك أزواج أخرى يكون الزوج الثاني متشابه مع أزواج أخرى مثل ( الباوند ين، الدولار ين ، النيوزلندي ين ، الاسترالي ين ) هل أذا صعد بقوة زوج منهم بسبب خبر أقتصادي أو بدون خبر هل يعني أن بقية أزواج الين سوف تصعد بنفس القوة . كذلك نفس السؤال للأزواج التي يكون الزوج الثاني فيها مثل ( الدولار الامريكي أو الفرنك السويسرى ، او الدولار كندي ) .  وشكرا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء  بالنسبة لعلامة - السالب قبل الرقم هل يعني أن العلاقة عكسية   كذلك هناك أزواج أخرى يكون الزوج الثاني متشابه مع أزواج أخرى مثل ( الباوند ين، الدولار ين ، النيوزلندي ين ، الاسترالي ين ) هل أذا صعد بقوة زوج منهم بسبب خبر أقتصادي أو بدون خبر هل يعني أن بقية أزواج الين سوف تصعد بنفس القوة . كذلك نفس السؤال للأزواج التي يكون الزوج الثاني فيها مثل ( الدولار الامريكي أو الفرنك السويسرى ، او الدولار كندي ) .  وشكرا .

 وجزاك الله مثله
بالنسبة للسالب فهو يعنى انه هذه نسبة انهم عكس بعض وطبعا قلبها لموجب نسبة سيرهم مع بعض
طبعا وقت الاخبار لعملة معينة ليس شرط تحرك الاخرى معه لكن التاثر لو كان الخير على الدولار فستجد تاثر اليورو والباوند متشابه بخلاف لو الخبر على الباوند فقط او اليورو فقط  
ارجو ان اكون افدتك

----------


## الزاهد

> وجزاك الله مثله  بالنسبة للسالب فهو يعنى انه هذه نسبة انهم عكس بعض وطبعا قلبها لموجب نسبة سيرهم مع بعض طبعا وقت الاخبار لعملة معينة ليس شرط تحرك الاخرى معه لكن التاثر لو كان الخير على الدولار فستجد تاثر اليورو والباوند متشابه بخلاف لو الخبر على الباوند فقط او اليورو فقط   ارجو ان اكون افدتك

   نعم . وشكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة

----------


## hala2244

صباح الخير على الجميع
أنا عايزه أعرف كيف ممكن أشغل السكربتات عندي في برنامج الميتاتريدر . 
أنا مش عارفه أوصل للقائمه دي ولا شايفع أي أيقونه للسكربتات .

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير على الجميع
> أنا عايزه أعرف كيف ممكن أشغل السكربتات عندي في برنامج الميتاتريدر . 
> أنا مش عارفه أوصل للقائمه دي ولا شايفع أي أيقونه للسكربتات .

 تقصدى الاكسبيرتات
عموما سواء الاكسبيرتات او السكريبت يمكنك بالضغط على ctrl + n  ستظهر القائمة ان لم تكن ظاهرة
وفيها الاكسبيرتات ومن ثم المؤشرات وتحتها السكريبتات

----------


## محمود 7

السلام عليكم /    مثلا حسابى   2000  دولار ادخل ب10%  يعنى 200  على حساب مينى يعنى النقطه بدولار   السؤال ادخل بكام لوط او عقد واحسبها ازاى ولو على حساب ميكرو ال 200 يساوى كام  ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم /    مثلا حسابى   2000  دولار ادخل ب10%  يعنى 200  على حساب مينى يعنى النقطه بدولار   السؤال ادخل بكام لوط او عقد واحسبها ازاى ولو على حساب ميكرو ال 200 يساوى كام  ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
لابد هنا من التفريق بين ادارة المخاطر وادرة المال
ادارة المال او المارجن وهى التى تكون 10% كحد اقصى للصفقات المفتوحة وبالتالى اقصى مارجن مسموح لك هو 200 دولار
لو قلنا الرافعة 1:100 اذن المارجن سيكون 100 دولار
وبالتالى مسموح لك كحد اقصى عقدين
لو قلنا الرافعة 1:200 اذن المارجن سيكون 50 دولار 
وبالتالى مسموح لك كحد اقصى 4 عقود 
ادارة المخاطر
والمفضل ان يكون مابين 1-3% بحد اقصى 
اذن مسموح لك بحد اقصى للخسارة فى الصفقة الواحدة هو 2% وتكون حوالى 40 دولار 
طيب لو كان الاستوب اكبر من 40 فلا ادخل الصفقة لانها لاتتناسب مع ادارتى للمخاطر
طيب لو الاستوب 20 يبقى مسموح لى بعقدين للدخول
طيب لو الاستوب 10 يبقى مسموح لى 4 عقود 
طبعا لو حصل تعراض بين ادارة المال او المخاطر فاخذ بالاقل فيهم 
يعنى لو فرض ادارة المال سمحت لى ب 5 عقود
وادارة المخاطر سمحت لى ب 4 عقود 
ذان دخولى هنا ب 4 عقود فقط لاغير 
وتحت امرك فى اى استفسارات

----------


## hala2244

الف شكر أستاذ سمير على اجاباتك الشافيه والسريعه .
الان انا عندي طلب ربنا يخليكم . أنا عايزه حد يفهمني بالتفصيل حكاية التناقض بين المؤشرات على الفريمات المختلفه .. المسأله دي محيراني ومش عارفه أفهمها . أنا عارفه زي ما قلتلي يا أستاذ سمير أنه المؤشرات مجرد أداه بتتبع السعر ومش بنعتمد عليها كتير . بس هيا ملخبطاني جدا . بتديني شراء على الساعه وبيع على الاربع ساعات وبتختلف من فريم للتاني . أنا نفسي أفهم الحكايه دي وازاي أتعامل معاها . شوفوا الشارتين الي حأرفقهم وانشاء الله يكون سؤالي واضح . :Asvc:   :Asvc:   :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر أستاذ سمير على اجاباتك الشافيه والسريعه .
> الان انا عندي طلب ربنا يخليكم . أنا عايزه حد يفهمني بالتفصيل حكاية التناقض بين المؤشرات على الفريمات المختلفه .. المسأله دي محيراني ومش عارفه أفهمها . أنا عارفه زي ما قلتلي يا أستاذ سمير أنه المؤشرات مجرد أداه بتتبع السعر ومش بنعتمد عليها كتير . بس هيا ملخبطاني جدا . بتديني شراء على الساعه وبيع على الاربع ساعات وبتختلف من فريم للتاني . أنا نفسي أفهم الحكايه دي وازاي أتعامل معاها . شوفوا الشارتين الي حأرفقهم وانشاء الله يكون سؤالي واضح .

 لا شكر على واجب
بالنسبة للفريمات فلازم يكون عندك قاعدة اناه لكل فريم اهدافه يعنى فريم الاربع ساعات لو دخلتى صفقة هيكون هدفك اكبر من هدفك على فريم الساعة لو توفرت فرصة عليه
وكذلك الاستوب على فريم الاربع ساعات سيكون اكبر من استوب فريم الساعة 
ولو حصل فرصة على كل فريم مختلفتين يبقى عندى حاجة من ثلاثة هتحصل
1. فرصتين صحيحتين ويتحقق هدفهم وبالتالى هتلاقى انه فرصة الساعة تحققت وفرصة الاربع ساعات تاخر هدفها لانها انعكست بمقدار تحقق هدف الساعة ولم يضرب الاستوب عندى وبعد تحقق هدف الساعة يروح يحقق هدف الاربع ساعات لى
2. صفقة الساعة قد تكون صحيحة والاربع ساعات خطا فيحقق هدفها ويضرب استوب الاربع ساعات
3. صفقة الاربع ساعات صحيحة وصفقة الساعة تضرب الاستوب 
لذلك تعاملى مع كل فريم لوحده مع مراعاة الفريمات الاكبر دائما

----------


## medoforex

اشكرك على المساعدة 
و لكني افتقد الشروحات الكامله للاسف 
انا احب ان استثمر في السوق و اغلب اوامري بناء على التوصيات التي قد تصيب و قد تخيب 
و لا اخفيكم سرا اني استحرم تجارتي بتلك الطريقة عكس ما يكون اسلوبي و فهمي للسوق 
انا مبتدئ تماما 
يعني تحت الصفر 
اجد من يشرح الشارتات و الاستراتيجيات يبدأ من مستوى اعلى من مستواي 
فانا للان لا استطيع رسم الترند و اذا رسمته بناء على الصور لا افهم منه شيئا
اقرأ عن نقاط الدعم و المقاومة و لا افهم ماذا تعني و بماذا يمككني ان استفيد منها و كيف اقوم بتحديدها 
اقرأ عن الاستراتيجيات و احاول ان افهم كيف اطبقها و لكني لا افهم لاني لم اتأهل بما فيه الكفاية
اقرأ عن الشموع اليابانية و فوائدها و ايضا لا استطيع استيعاب شئ فمن يشرح يتصور ان الكل اساتذة بالمجال 
بالاخير نزلت برنامج Forex killer و اتابع توصياته و مرة تصيب و 10 تخيب 
مطلبي هو ان تدلني من اين ابدأ
اريد ان اتعلم مقهوم نقاط الدعم و المقاومة، ازاي احددهم ، ازاي ارسم الترند ، اقراه ازاي 
ازاي استخدم الشموع اليابانية ، ازاي اطبق الاستيرتيجيات 
شكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك على المساعدة 
> و لكني افتقد الشروحات الكامله للاسف 
> انا احب ان استثمر في السوق و اغلب اوامري بناء على التوصيات التي قد تصيب و قد تخيب 
> و لا اخفيكم سرا اني استحرم تجارتي بتلك الطريقة عكس ما يكون اسلوبي و فهمي للسوق 
> انا مبتدئ تماما 
> يعني تحت الصفر 
> اجد من يشرح الشارتات و الاستراتيجيات يبدأ من مستوى اعلى من مستواي 
> فانا للان لا استطيع رسم الترند و اذا رسمته بناء على الصور لا افهم منه شيئا
> اقرأ عن نقاط الدعم و المقاومة و لا افهم ماذا تعني و بماذا يمككني ان استفيد منها و كيف اقوم بتحديدها 
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
التوصيات ممكن تتبعها وان تفاهم تكون تاكيد لك لا اكثر 
بالنسبة لك عليك باتبع هذه المواضيع وعليك باتقانها جيدا ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8560.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33190.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t35730.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33191.html

----------


## medoforex

شكرا لك سيدي 
ساتابع ما ذكرت من روابط

----------


## cata.1966

بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاتريد4 تستخدمه شركه اشتركت فيها من فتره قصيره وجدتهم لا يتعاملون الا مع تريبا 10 ازواج فهل هذا عادى ان كل شركه تحدد عدد الازواج التى تستخدمها  ختى لو كانت تستخدم الميتا تريدر يعنى هل الميتاتريدر 4 موحد بالنسبه لكل الشركات التى تستخدمه ام من الممكن ان يختلف من شركه الى اخرى بالنسبه لعدد الازوج التى تطرحها وهل من الممك ان اضيف ازواج اخرى غير موجوده الى المنصه لاتاجر بها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاتريد4 تستخدمه شركه اشتركت فيها من فتره قصيره وجدتهم لا يتعاملون الا مع تريبا 10 ازواج فهل هذا عادى ان كل شركه تحدد عدد الازواج التى تستخدمها  ختى لو كانت تستخدم الميتا تريدر يعنى هل الميتاتريدر 4 موحد بالنسبه لكل الشركات التى تستخدمه ام من الممكن ان يختلف من شركه الى اخرى بالنسبه لعدد الازوج التى تطرحها وهل من الممك ان اضيف ازواج اخرى غير موجوده الى المنصه لاتاجر بها
> شكرا جزيلا

 هو 10 ازواج قليلة لكن ممكن تكون هناك ازواج اخرى وذلك باظهار كافة الازواج على البرنامج من لائحة الاسعار بيمين الماوس واختار show all
لكن لو لم يكن هناك ازواج اخرى فلا تستطيع اضافتها الا اذا الشركة اضافتها

----------


## eng.osama

مجموعة اسئلة من مبتديء عايز يفهم ............... ارجو ان القى سعة صدرك لكثير من الأسئلة المبتدئة   1- بالنسبة لصفقة الشراء ( مثلاً على الباوند دولار ) فأن اشتري الباوند ( 10 عقود مثلاً ) لحين ارتفاعه لمستوى محدد ثم اغلق الصفقة ................ فهل اغلاق الصفقة هنا معناه بيع الكمية المتاحة وهي ال10 عقود مرة اخرى مقابل الدولار ام ماذا ؟  2- ما معنى ان ادخل صفقة بيع على الباوند دولار مثلاً ........... يعني بمجرد دخولي محطة المضاربة اقوم بعمل صفقة بيع في حالة نزول الباوند تجاه الدولار ...... فما معنى صفقة البيع وما الذي يحدث فيها وكيف المكسب منها ؟  3- كيف طريقة حساب مكسبي من الصفقة ..... لو اخذنا مثال الحساب المصغر في فاكسم مثلاً 300 دولار  بمجرد دخولي محطة المضاربة في ظل رافعة 1/100 فهل سيكون رصيدي 300 الف دولار ؟  لو انني قمت بفتح صفقة واغلقتها بمكسب 50 نقطة .............. فهل النقطة تساوي دولار ويكون المكسب 50 دولار للعقد ولو كانت الصفقة على 10 عقود يكون المكسب 50* 10 ؟  ولو كان كذلك ...... كم يكون مكسبي وكم يكون مكسب الوسيط ؟  4- بالنسبة للأزواج التي لا يكون الدولار طرفاً فيها فكيف يكون دخولها مع العلم بأن حسابي يكون بالدولار ؟ وكيف تكون حسبتها ؟   5- ارجو حسابات الحساب المصغر وماذا لو دخلت في البداية ب300 دولار وهل لو حدث مكسب يمكنني ان اضيف هذه المكاسب للحساب في المضاربة ؟  وهل ال300 دولار كافية لدخول المجال واكتشافه وجني مكاسب منه ام ان السبريد يأكل المكاسب البسيطة الناتجة عن حسابات مصغرة ؟   6- ما دور الشركات التي تكون وسيطة لشركات كبرى مثل وساطة المتداول العربي لفاكسم او فكسول   وكيف يكون التعامل مع الشركات الكبرى عن طريق الوسيط ؟ وكم نسبة الوسيط في مكاسب العميل ؟  7-سمعت عن شركة لها فرع في مصر اسمها emoneypower  وسيطة لفاكسم  فهل سمعتم عنها ؟ وهل لديكم معلومات عنها ؟  8- هل هناك فعلاً شركات تكسب من السبريد وهناك اخرى تكسب من السبريد ومن خسارة العميل  ولذلك هي تفضل خسارة العميل لتكسب اكثر  وربما تساعد على ذلك ؟        شكراً على وقتكم الغالي واتابع معك في البقية إن شاء الله ما اريد فهمه  وبارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مجموعة اسئلة من مبتديء عايز يفهم ............... ارجو ان القى سعة صدرك لكثير من الأسئلة المبتدئة   اهلا بك اخى اسامة  1- بالنسبة لصفقة الشراء ( مثلاً على الباوند دولار ) فأن اشتري الباوند ( 10 عقود مثلاً ) لحين ارتفاعه لمستوى محدد ثم اغلق الصفقة ................ فهل اغلاق الصفقة هنا معناه بيع الكمية المتاحة وهي ال10 عقود مرة اخرى مقابل الدولار ام ماذا ؟  نعم اغلاق عقود البيع يكون بعقود شراء    2- ما معنى ان ادخل صفقة بيع على الباوند دولار مثلاً ........... يعني بمجرد دخولي محطة المضاربة اقوم بعمل صفقة بيع في حالة نزول الباوند تجاه الدولار ...... فما معنى صفقة البيع وما الذي يحدث فيها وكيف المكسب منها ؟  البيع هنا بيع لعملة الباوند وشراء عملة الدولار واللى بيحصل اما ارتفاع وتكون ضدك الصفقة او تكون فى اتجاه صفقتك وتكون بربح والمكسب يكون باغلاق الصفقة بعد تحقيق عدد من النقاط التى اغلقت عليها   3- كيف طريقة حساب مكسبي من الصفقة ..... لو اخذنا مثال الحساب المصغر في فاكسم مثلاً 300 دولار  بمجرد دخولي محطة المضاربة في ظل رافعة 1/100 فهل سيكون رصيدي 300 الف دولار ؟ 
> عند دخولك الصفقة بحساب مينى البنك يعطيك قرض للصفقة فلو دخلت عقد واحد فالبنك يعطيك 10000 دولار للصفقة ترد مرة اخرى باغلاق الصفقة وليس معاناها انه حسابك يزيد بنفس قيمة القرض  لو انني قمت بفتح صفقة واغلقتها بمكسب 50 نقطة .............. فهل النقطة تساوي دولار ويكون المكسب 50 دولار للعقد ولو كانت الصفقة على 10 عقود يكون المكسب 50* 10 ؟  نعم لو كان حسابك مصغر ويتحمل فتح 10 صفقات    ولو كان كذلك ...... كم يكون مكسبي وكم يكون مكسب الوسيط ؟  الوسيط مكسبه الاسبيرد للصفقة    4- بالنسبة للأزواج التي لا يكون الدولار طرفاً فيها فكيف يكون دخولها مع العلم بأن حسابي يكون بالدولار ؟ وكيف تكون حسبتها ؟  البنك وقتها يعطيك قرض بالدولار فلو قلنا ان الباوند = 1.4400 دولار وانت دخلت شراء باوند فالبنك سيعطيك 10000 دولار قرض لان احجام العقود كلها بالدولار    5- ارجو حسابات الحساب المصغر وماذا لو دخلت في البداية ب300 دولار وهل لو حدث مكسب يمكنني ان اضيف هذه المكاسب للحساب في المضاربة ؟  نعم يمكنك    وهل ال300 دولار كافية لدخول المجال واكتشافه وجني مكاسب منه ام ان السبريد يأكل المكاسب البسيطة الناتجة عن حسابات مصغرة ؟  الاسبيرد بيخصم فى الصفقة نفسها ولا تاثير له على الحساب لكن 300 دولار عموما قليلة والافضل الا يقل عن 1000 ولكن فى النهاية ترجع الى طريقة عملك والتى من المفترض انك حددتها قبل الدخول حقيقى واتدربت عليها     6- ما دور الشركات التي تكون وسيطة لشركات كبرى مثل وساطة المتداول العربي لفاكسم او فكسول   وكيف يكون التعامل مع الشركات الكبرى عن طريق الوسيط ؟ وكم نسبة الوسيط في مكاسب العميل ؟  لا نسبة للوسيط يعنى لايكلفك شئ مثل المتداول العربى وهو يكون دعم فنى لك مع الشركة بالاضافة يكون لك الاحقية والاولوية فى العروض التى يقدمها    7-سمعت عن شركة لها فرع في مصر اسمها emoneypower  وسيطة لفاكسم  فهل سمعتم عنها ؟ وهل لديكم معلومات عنها ؟  ابعد عنها افضل مساؤها كثيرة وخليك مع الشركات الكبيرة افضل   8- هل هناك فعلاً شركات تكسب من السبريد وهناك اخرى تكسب من السبريد ومن خسارة العميل  ولذلك هي تفضل خسارة العميل لتكسب اكثر  وربما تساعد على ذلك ؟  نعم يوجد          شكراً على وقتكم الغالي واتابع معك في البقية إن شاء الله ما اريد فهمه  وبارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خيرا

 لا شكر على واجب وتم اعلاه

----------


## مستر فوركس

السلام عليكم 
لدي سؤالان أرجو من الاخوة إجابتي ولهم مني دعوات طيبات بالخير والتوفيق. 
1- ما هي آلية الستوب المتحرك TrailStop.. يعني لو أنا فتحت عملية كالتالي:
Sell EUR/USD  1.3400 
 t/p=1.3300 على بعد 100 نقطة 
s/l=1.3500  على بعد 100 نقطة
trStop=30 
ما هي الآلية هل معنى ذلك أنه لو كسبت الصفقة أول 30 سيكون s/l الجديد عند 1.3370
وهل معنى ذلك أنه سيغلق الصفقة لو تراجع السعر نقطة للخلف اي كسب 31 نقطة ثم تراجع لنقطة الستوب الجديدة عند 30 ؟
وما هو الافضل أن يكون كبير في مثالنا هذا 50 فاكثر أم 10 نقاط مثلا... أرجو منكم التكرم بالشرح. 
2- ما هو وقت التذبذب اليومي (اي ساعة)  لزوج  اليورو دولار ؟ وهل يوم الجمعة يزيد هذا التذبذب؟ 
شاكرا لكم مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> لدي سؤالان أرجو من الاخوة إجابتي ولهم مني دعوات طيبات بالخير والتوفيق. 
> 1- ما هي آلية الستوب المتحرك TrailStop.. يعني لو أنا فتحت عملية كالتالي:
> Sell EUR/USD  1.3400 
>  t/p=1.3300 على بعد 100 نقطة 
> s/l=1.3500  على بعد 100 نقطة
> trStop=30 
> ما هي الآلية هل معنى ذلك أنه لو كسبت الصفقة أول 30 سيكون s/l الجديد عند 1.3370 
> وما هو الافضل أن يكون كبير في مثالنا هذا 50 فاكثر أم 10 نقاط مثلا... أرجو منكم التكرم بالشرح. 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
واهلابك اخى الكريم 
بالنسبة للاستوب المتحرك فهى اختصارا تحريك الاستوب بنفس المقدار المحدد فى الاستوب المتحرك لصالح الصفقة
يعنى فى مثالك الدخول من 1.3400 والاستوب 1.3500 
فعند وصول السعر الى 1.3370 وهى تحقيق 30 نقطة ربح يتم تلقائيا تحريك الاستوب 30 نقطة ايضا الى 1.3470 وليس 1.3370  
بالنسبة لمقدار الاستوب المتحرك فانا شخصيا ضد تحديده برقم 
لكن الافضل هو فى حالة البيع وتم كسر دعم يتم تحريك الاستوب ليكون فوق هذا الدعم 
لانه عند تحديد الاستوب المتحرك بمقدار معين من النقاط فممكن جدا يتحرك ويرجع السعر للاستوب الجديد ويضربه ولا يصل الى الاستوب الاصلى ويرجع يحقق الاهداف لذلك لا انصحك به كرقم 
بالنسبة لتذبذب اليورو فهو غالبا بيكون بعد نهاية اوروبا وخلال الفترة الاسيوية وطبعا هذا لايمنع انه يتحرك خلالهم وحصلت كثيرا
طبعا لو ليك فى التحليل الموجى ستعرف فى اى موجة حاليا وتعرف هل هى تصحيحة وتبقى متذبذبة او دافعة ويكون غير متذبذب ولا دخل للايام فى الموضوع لكن شكل الموجة الحالية

----------


## مستر فوركس

مشكور أخوي على إجاباتك ... 
هناك برنامج اسمه MT4TOOLS خاص بتحليل التقارير ، هل سبق وأن جربته ... وهل له فائدة حقيقية ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور أخوي على إجاباتك ... 
> هناك برنامج اسمه MT4TOOLS خاص بتحليل التقارير ، هل سبق وأن جربته ... وهل له فائدة حقيقية ؟

 لا للاسف مجربتهوش وقد يكون له فائدة

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم
ممكن توضح لى ما هو  Simulator الذى انزلته شكر ايزى فوركس مؤخرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن توضح لى ما هو  Simulator الذى انزلته شكر ايزى فوركس مؤخرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
للاسف لم اطلع عليه

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
اريد شرح اكثر لنمدوج الصحن

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اريد شرح اكثر لنمدوج الصحن

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حاضر هشوف الشرح بتاعه وادلك عليه

----------


## توفيق12

في الانتظار اخي سمير

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم
> اريد شرح اكثر لنمدوج الصحن

 سلام عليكم
النموذج ده اسمه *
rounding bottom or saucer
او قمه مستديره عند الصعود او قاع مستدير عند الهبوط  وهو نموذج انعكاسي ويحدث علي المدي البعيد
اي ياخذ وقت طويل لتكوينه
بوص هو شبه الكوب والعروه بس من غير العروه
وشكله زي ما انت شايف في الصوره كده 
وبتحدد هدفه عن طريق حساب  عمق الصحن واضافته علي المقاومه الاولي للصحن
وطبعا بيتاكد عند الاغلاق فوق المقاومه دي   *

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم
> النموذج ده اسمه *
> rounding bottom or saucer
> او قمه مستديره عند الصعود او قاع مستدير عند الهبوط  وهو نموذج انعكاسي ويحدث علي المدي البعيد
> اي ياخذ وقت طويل لتكوينه
> بوص هو شبه الكوب والعروه بس من غير العروه
> وشكله زي ما انت شايف في الصوره كده 
> وبتحدد هدفه عن طريق حساب  عمق الصحن واضافته علي المقاومه الاولي للصحن
> وطبعا بيتاكد عند الاغلاق فوق المقاومه دي   *

 بارك الله فيك كنت لسه هدور على الشرح فى موضوع عبد الكريم او فى كتاب جون ميرفى

----------


## اسلام عادل

> بارك الله فيك كنت لسه هدور على الشرح فى موضوع عبد الكريم او فى كتاب جون ميرفى

 ربنا يكرمك ولا تتعب نفسك  :Good:  :Good: 
الشرح ده لسه طازه

----------


## eng.osama

استاذي سمير صيام   هو مش 300 دولار برافعة 1/100 معناها ان القرض يبقى 30 الف دولار ؟  مفهمتش موضوع 10 الاف دولار اللي انت كتبتهالي ؟   ثانياً حجم العقد بيتحدد على اساس ايه .................. هل على اساس الحساب مصغر او عادي ؟  بالنسبة للحساب المصغر ... حجم اللوت بيكون كام ؟    واسف اني بتقل عليك بالأسئلة بس عايز افهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير صيام   هو مش 300 دولار برافعة 1/100 معناها ان القرض يبقى 30 الف دولار ؟  مفهمتش موضوع 10 الاف دولار اللي انت كتبتهالي ؟  ياباشا 30000 دولار ده لو انت دخلت بكل راس مالك وده مستحيل لانه فى مارجن بيتخصم ولازم يكون هناك مارجن متاح وبالتالى اما تدخل عقد او عقدين حسب مخاطرتك فلو عقد يبقى 10000 دولار
> ولو عقدين يبقى 20000 دولار    ثانياً حجم العقد بيتحدد على اساس ايه .................. هل على اساس الحساب مصغر او عادي ؟ 
> نعم لو حساب عادى يبقى 100000
> ولو حساب مينى يبقى 10000 
> ولو حساب ميكرو يبقى 1000 دولار   بالنسبة للحساب المصغر ... حجم اللوت بيكون كام ؟   10000 دولار    واسف اني بتقل عليك بالأسئلة بس عايز افهم

 تم اعلاه واسال براحتك مافيش مشاكل

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير . أثناء دراستي لموجات اليوت شعرت أنه موضوع شديد السهوله وشديد الصعوبه في نفس الوقت .
فالموضوع سهل عندما أقرأه من الكتاب وأرى الرسوم التوضيحيه المرسومه على شكل خطوط وليس شارت حقيقي .
لكن عندما أنظر الى الشارت أشعر بصعوبه بالغه في استخراج ما درسته من نماذج للموجات .
هل تعرف رابط لورشه تدريبيه نقوم فيها بتطبيق موجات اليوت وادراج الشارتات ويكون هناك من يصحح لي ويوجهني كي أتعلم كيف أستخرج هذه الموجات بشكل صحيح وأعرف كيف أحدد أهداف الموجه ؟؟
اذا كنت تعرف ورشة عمل كهذه أرجو أن تدلني عليها . ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سميرهل يمكن ان يعمل نفس الاكسبيرت على شارتين لنفس العملة مرتين اي نفس الاكسبيرت موضوع على شارتين في الميتا تريدر لنفس العملة هل يمكن ان يتفعل الامر الموجود في الاكسبيرت مرتين وشكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير . أثناء دراستي لموجات اليوت شعرت أنه موضوع شديد السهوله وشديد الصعوبه في نفس الوقت .
> فالموضوع سهل عندما أقرأه من الكتاب وأرى الرسوم التوضيحيه المرسومه على شكل خطوط وليس شارت حقيقي .
> لكن عندما أنظر الى الشارت أشعر بصعوبه بالغه في استخراج ما درسته من نماذج للموجات .
> هل تعرف رابط لورشه تدريبيه نقوم فيها بتطبيق موجات اليوت وادراج الشارتات ويكون هناك من يصحح لي ويوجهني كي أتعلم كيف أستخرج هذه الموجات بشكل صحيح وأعرف كيف أحدد أهداف الموجه ؟؟
> اذا كنت تعرف ورشة عمل كهذه أرجو أن تدلني عليها . ولك جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
طبعا اللى بيحصل لك ده شئ طبيعى ومع الوقت والتمرين هيبقى عادى ان شاء الله  
بالنسبة للورشة فللاسف الورشة لا يتم متابعة فيها لكن برضه شوفيها 
وتابعى موضوع المجنون على طبق من ذهب فيه متابعة ايليوتية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t2679...ml#post1096419  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63410.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سميرهل يمكن ان يعمل نفس الاكسبيرت على شارتين لنفس العملة مرتين اي نفس الاكسبيرت موضوع على شارتين في الميتا تريدر لنفس العملة هل يمكن ان يتفعل الامر الموجود في الاكسبيرت مرتين وشكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله طبعا ممكن الا اذا كان هناك تعليمات فيه الا يفتح صفقة مرتين لنفس العملة اوالادارة المالية فيه لاتسمح بتجاوز 10% وهو يكون تجاوزها فلا يفتح

----------


## MR.NO

شكراااااااااااا على الرد السريع .....اذا كان عندي اكسبيرت هل يمكن اذا تفعل الامر الموجود في الاكسبيرت ان اعدل في خاصية جني الارباح او الوقف من نفس الاكسبيرت (طبعا اذا كانت خاصية جني الارباح والوقف موجودة اصلا في الاكسبيرت) وشكرااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراااااااااااا على الرد السريع .....اذا كان عندي اكسبيرت هل يمكن اذا تفعل الامر الموجود في الاكسبيرت ان اعدل في خاصية جني الارباح او الوقف من نفس الاكسبيرت (طبعا اذا كانت خاصية جني الارباح والوقف موجودة اصلا في الاكسبيرت) وشكرااااااااا

 نعم ممكن طبعا لكن الافضل ان تسال فى قسم الاكسبيرتات واخونا وضاح هناك ان شاء الله يقدر يفيدك اكتر وادق منى

----------


## MR.NO

اسف اذا ثقلت عليك لي سؤال هل شركة fxsol او fxcm يبقى السبريد ثابت اثناء ااخبار وهل تسخدم كلا الشركتين الميتا تريدر 4  وهل يمكن وضع الامر المعلق في كلا الشركتين من دون ان يكون هناك فرق في النقاط ببين السعر الحالي والامر المعلق ودمتم عوناااا لنا وشكراااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسف اذا ثقلت عليك لي سؤال هل شركة fxsol او fxcm يبقى السبريد ثابت اثناء ااخبار وهل تسخدم كلا الشركتين الميتا تريدر 4  وهل يمكن وضع الامر المعلق في كلا الشركتين من دون ان يكون هناك فرق في النقاط ببين السعر الحالي والامر المعلق ودمتم عوناااا لنا وشكراااااااااا

 لا مافيش تقل ولا حاجة وتحت امرك دائما
بالنسبة للاسبيرد ثابت فى افكسول ومتحرك فى افكسم
افكسول لاتستخدم الميتاتريدر وافكسم تستخدمه
فى افكسول لاتستطيع وضع امرمعلق الا على بعد 25 نقطة وبيكون وقت الاخبار القوية فقط وده كان من سنتين وكان للتجربة لا اكثر لانى مش بشتغل فى الاخبار القوية ولا اعرف الان هل تم التغيير ام لا 
افكسم لم اجربها فى ذلك 
ارجو ان اكون افدتك

----------


## MR.NO

مشكوررررررررررررر جداااااااااااا اخي الكريم

----------


## eng.osama

صادفتني هذه المشكلة اليوم عندما قمت بتحميل برنامج فاكسم للمضاربه عليه بالحساب التجريبي الذي انشاته منذ فترة وكنت اعمل عليه بشكل يومي على جهاز اخر   ولكن هذه المرة عندما حملته وبدأت اعمل عليه وجدته مختلفاً , فهو لا يوحي بان البرنامج يعمل   ألوان الأزواج التي تظهر عادة وهي الأخر والأحمر لا تظهر   الماوس يعطي علامة stop وليست العلامة العادية   ملخص الأمر اشعر بأن البرنامج ليس به حياة فهو لا يعطي اشارات تغيير العملات صعوداً وهبوطاً   وهذه صورة للبرنامج اثناء عمله بهذه الطريقة    قمت بتغيير اللغة من انجليزي لعربي ولم تحل المشكلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> صادفتني هذه المشكلة اليوم عندما قمت بتحميل برنامج فاكسم للمضاربه عليه بالحساب التجريبي الذي انشاته منذ فترة وكنت اعمل عليه بشكل يومي على جهاز اخر   ولكن هذه المرة عندما حملته وبدأت اعمل عليه وجدته مختلفاً , فهو لا يوحي بان البرنامج يعمل   ألوان الأزواج التي تظهر عادة وهي الأخر والأحمر لا تظهر   الماوس يعطي علامة stop وليست العلامة العادية   ملخص الأمر اشعر بأن البرنامج ليس به حياة فهو لا يعطي اشارات تغيير العملات صعوداً وهبوطاً   وهذه صورة للبرنامج اثناء عمله بهذه الطريقة    قمت بتغيير اللغة من انجليزي لعربي ولم تحل المشكلة

 طيب جايز عشان السوق اجازة لايوجد حركة فى الاسعار وده طبيعى فهل جربت ان تفتح صفقة فشوف هيقبلها ام لا 
فحسب الصورة انت متصل والتداول مفتوح

----------


## eng.osama

هذا ما حدث عندما قمت بفتح صفقة

----------


## المحب للخير

*hsjاستاذنا الكريم كيف اعمل خط صغير على الشارت كما بطريقة الاستاذ بيل جيتس حيث الخطوط الموجودة بالميتا كلها طولية فقط وشكرا لحضرتك.*

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذا ما حدث عندما قمت بفتح صفقة

 الرسالة انه لايوجد سعر تداول عشان السوق مغلق يعنى لا يتيح لك التداول اثناء الاجازة

----------


## سمير صيام

> *hsjاستاذنا الكريم كيف اعمل خط صغير على الشارت كما بطريقة الاستاذ بيل جيتس حيث الخطوط الموجودة بالميتا كلها طولية فقط وشكرا لحضرتك.*

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ادخل على خصائص اى خط منهم وشيل العلامة الموجود على كلمة ray

----------


## المحب للخير

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> ادخل على خصائص اى خط منهم وشيل العلامة الموجود على كلمة ray

 *مشكور استاذنا العلامة رفعتها كما بالصورة بس الخط كما هو*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *مشكور استاذنا العلامة رفعتها كما بالصورة بس الخط كما هو*

 هلا ياغالى شيلها فقط فى خطوط الترند فقط وليس الخطوط الراسية والافقية

----------


## المحب للخير

> هلا ياغالى شيلها فقط فى خطوط الترند فقط وليس الخطوط الراسية والافقية

 *عارف استاذى انى هاغلبك معايا من ساعة ما نزل الموضوع وانا عم باحاول وما ظبطت معى ومرفق صورة ايضا طبقا لكلامك ولم يطلع الخط صغير*

----------


## المحب للخير

> *عارف استاذى انى هاغلبك معايا من ساعة ما نزل الموضوع وانا عم باحاول وما ظبطت معى ومرفق صورة ايضا طبقا لكلامك ولم يطلع الخط صغير*

 *تمام استاذى اخيرا ظبطت كنت بالعب خارج منطقة الجزاء خالص اشكرك على تعب حضرتك.*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *عارف استاذى انى هاغلبك معايا من ساعة ما نزل الموضوع وانا عم باحاول وما ظبطت معى ومرفق صورة ايضا طبقا لكلامك ولم يطلع الخط صغير*

  

> *تمام استاذى اخيرا ظبطت كنت بالعب خارج منطقة الجزاء خالص اشكرك على تعب حضرتك.*

 تمام ياغالى وربنا يجعل لنا نصيب من اسمك

----------


## hala2244

صباح الخير على الجميع .
أستاذ سمير أنا عندي سؤال بالنسبه للموفنج آفرج .
أنا فاهمه الطريقه الي بيشتغل فيها الموفنج وماعنديش مشكله فيه . بس الي أنا مش فاهماه . لو أنا مثلا حطيت ثلاثة خطوط موفنج . وكلهم سمبل ... بسيط يعني . بس كل واحد منهم أكبر من التاني . يعني مثلا واحد 30 والتاني 20 والتالت 10 . طيب .. الان السؤال هوه لمن واحد مهنم يقطع التاني سواء لفوق أو لتحت . دا معناه ايه ؟؟؟
ولو واحد قطع اتنين أو اتنين قطعوا واحد .. كل ده معناه ايه ..؟؟ 
أنا قريت الموضوع بتاع الأستاذ وليد الحلو بتاع احترف الموفنج . وكان موضوع رائع فعلا . بس فضلت عندي النقطه دي أنا مش فهماها .
تقبل تحياتي .

----------


## hala2244

معلش   :Asvc:  أنا اليوم عندي أسأله كتير .
ربنا يسعدك يا أستاذنا الغالي ةيخليك لينا يارب  :Hands:  
أنا مبارح كنت عما أقرأ في موضوع موجات اليوت . كل حاجه كنت فاهماها الحمد لله والموضوعين الي حضرتك أدتهملي ساعدوني كتير .
بس أنا وصلت لنقطه وحده وقفت عندها مش فاهمه الكاتب قصده فيها ايه .  
الكاتب كا بيتكلم عن شروط الموجه الدافعه . وبيقول :
من أحد الشروط أن لا تتداخل الموجه التصحيحية 4 مع الموجه  1  . 
لمن وصل عند الموجه القطريه قال :
ان تداخل الموجه 4 مع الموجه  1  هو شئ ملاحظ بشده في هذا النوع من الموجات .  
للأسف الكاتب ذكر الشر طه بالطريقه دي حرفيا وبعديها حط نقطه وانتقل للشروط التانيه وما وضحش الفكره خالص لا بالشرح ولا بالرسم .
ممكن أعرف يعني ايه التداخل ؟؟ خصوصا انه بيتكل عن أو موجه وآخر موجه يعني بعيدين عن بعض . حيتداخلوا ازاي ؟؟

----------


## اسلام عادل

> معلش   أنا اليوم عندي أسأله كتير .
> ربنا يسعدك يا أستاذنا الغالي ةيخليك لينا يارب  
> أنا مبارح كنت عما أقرأ في موضوع موجات اليوت . كل حاجه كنت فاهماها الحمد لله والموضوعين الي حضرتك أدتهملي ساعدوني كتير .
> بس أنا وصلت لنقطه وحده وقفت عندها مش فاهمه الكاتب قصده فيها ايه .  
> الكاتب كا بيتكلم عن شروط الموجه الدافعه . وبيقول :
> من أحد الشروط أن لا تتداخل الموجه التصحيحية 4 مع الموجه  1  . 
> لمن وصل عند الموجه القطريه قال :
> ان تداخل الموجه 4 مع الموجه  1  هو شئ ملاحظ بشده في هذا النوع من الموجات .  
> للأسف الكاتب ذكر الشر طه بالطريقه دي حرفيا وبعديها حط نقطه وانتقل للشروط التانيه وما وضحش الفكره خالص لا بالشرح ولا بالرسم .
> ممكن أعرف يعني ايه التداخل ؟؟ خصوصا انه بيتكل عن أو موجه وآخر موجه يعني بعيدين عن بعض . حيتداخلوا ازاي ؟؟

 التداخل هو لما تشترك الموجه 4 مع الموجه 2 في منطقه واحده  ركزي في الصوره دي وانتي هتلاقي ان الموجه 4 اشتركت مع الموجه 2 في منطقه واحده

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير على الجميع .
> أستاذ سمير أنا عندي سؤال بالنسبه للموفنج آفرج .
> أنا فاهمه الطريقه الي بيشتغل فيها الموفنج وماعنديش مشكله فيه . بس الي أنا مش فاهماه . لو أنا مثلا حطيت ثلاثة خطوط موفنج . وكلهم سمبل ... بسيط يعني . بس كل واحد منهم أكبر من التاني . يعني مثلا واحد 30 والتاني 20 والتالت 10 . طيب .. الان السؤال هوه لمن واحد مهنم يقطع التاني سواء لفوق أو لتحت . دا معناه ايه ؟؟؟
> ولو واحد قطع اتنين أو اتنين قطعوا واحد .. كل ده معناه ايه ..؟؟ 
> أنا قريت الموضوع بتاع الأستاذ وليد الحلو بتاع احترف الموفنج . وكان موضوع رائع فعلا . بس فضلت عندي النقطه دي أنا مش فهماها .
> تقبل تحياتي .

 صباح الخيرات
بالنسبة للموفنج فانتى مثلا تضعيه على اليومى فموفنج 10 يعبر عن متوسط حركة 10 ايام و متوسط 20 يعبر عن متوسط حركة 20 يوم وهكذا 
فماذا لو كان السعر تحت موفنج 10 يعنى السعر الحالى اقل من متوسط الحركة لمدة ايام 10 سابقة
طيب ماذا لو كان تحت متوسط 20 يوم يعنى السعر الحالى اقل من متوسط حركة 20 يوم سابقة
طيب لو كان تحت متوسط 10 ومتوسط 20 فمعناه ان السعر الحالى اقل من متوسط حركة ال 10 و 20 يوم السابقة وده من الامور التى تحفز على البيع وبالتالى التقاطع هو تاكيد لذلك

----------


## hala2244

> صباح الخيرات  بالنسبة للموفنج فانتى مثلا تضعيه على اليومى فموفنج 10 يعبر عن متوسط حركة 10 ايام و متوسط 20 يعبر عن متوسط حركة 20 يوم وهكذا  فماذا لو كان السعر تحت موفنج 10 يعنى السعر الحالى اقل من متوسط الحركة لمدة ايام 10 سابقة طيب ماذا لو كان تحت متوسط 20 يوم يعنى السعر الحالى اقل من متوسط حركة 20 يوم سابقة طيب لو كان تحت متوسط 10 ومتوسط 20 فمعناه ان السعر الحالى اقل من متوسط حركة ال 10 و 20 يوم السابقة وده من الامور التى تحفز على البيع وبالتالى التقاطع هو تاكيد لذلك

 أيوه ربنا يبارك فيك . أنا فاهمه الكلام الي حضرتك قلته كويس .
بس أنا كنت بسأل عن التقاطع . أنا عايزه التفصيل بالشرح يكون بخصوص التقاطع . لأني بتلخبط بيهم أحيانا بشوفهم بيقطعوا بعض وأحيانا بشوف واحد بيقط التاني والتالت لسه بعيد . هيا دي النقطه الي أنا مش فاهماها . 
ياريت تشرحهالي بالتفصيل .
الف شكر

----------


## hala2244

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  ادخل على خصائص اى خط منهم وشيل العلامة الموجود على كلمة ray

 سبحان الله أنا كنت ناويه أسأل نفس السؤال . 
طيب ازاي نقدر نقيس طول الخط . يعني لو أنا عايزه أرسم الخط بطول معين . أعمل كده ازاي ..؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أيوه ربنا يبارك فيك . أنا فاهمه الكلام الي حضرتك قلته كويس .
> بس أنا كنت بسأل عن التقاطع . أنا عايزه التفصيل بالشرح يكون بخصوص التقاطع . لأني بتلخبط بيهم أحيانا بشوفهم بيقطعوا بعض وأحيانا بشوف واحد بيقط التاني والتالت لسه بعيد . هيا دي النقطه الي أنا مش فاهماها . 
> ياريت تشرحهال بالتفصيل .
> الف شكر

 طيب هقولك هخلى وليد يجاوب عنها افضل يمكن يعرف يشرحها افضل منى

----------


## hala2244

> التداخل هو لما تشترك الموجه 4 مع الموجه 2 في منطقه واحده ركزي في الصوره دي وانتي هتلاقي ان الموجه 4 اشتركت مع الموجه 2 في منطقه واحده

 هيا فين منطقة التداخل بالظبط ؟؟
معلش ممكن توضحلي .. أنا أسفه والله بس ما فهمتش   :No3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> سبحان الله أنا كنت ناويه أسأل نفس السؤال . 
> طيب ازاي قدر نقيس طول الخط . يعني لو أنا عايزه أرسم الخط بطول معين . أعمل كده ازاي ..؟؟

 ماهو بعد ما تشيلى العلامة الخط هيبقى طوع ليكى تطولى وتقصرى فيه زى ما انتى عايزة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هيا فين منطقة التداخل بالظبط ؟؟
> معلش ممكن توضحلي .. أنا أسفه والله بس ما فهمتش

 بصى على الصورة هتلاقى القمة المكتوب عليها 1 المفروض عشان ميكونش فيه تداخل ان الموجة 4 لما تنزل يكون قاعها اعلى من قمة 1
لكن مادام السعر نزل عن القمة يعتبر تداخل 
يعنى لو قلنا قمة 1 هى 1.2500 المفروض قاع 4 يكون اعلى من 1.2500 يعنى مثلا 1.2525
ولو السعر نزل الى 1.2499 اعتبر ده تداخل لان النقطة 1.2500 بقت مشتاركة فى 1 و 4

----------


## hala2244

> ماهو بعد ما تشيلى العلامة الخط هيبقى طوع ليكى تطولى وتقصرى فيه زى ما انتى عايزة

 أيوه أنا فاهمه قصدك . بس أنا قصدي لو أن عايزه أرسم خط وهمي بنفس طول الموجه السابقه عشان أحدد هدف متوقع للموجه الجديده . طيب أنا حقيس خط الموجه القديمه ازاي ؟؟ وبالتالي ازاي أرسم خط وهمي وأقيس طوله ؟؟ 
بالنسبه للأستاذ وليد . أنتظره يرد عليا هنا ؟؟ والا أوصله ازاي عشان أطرح عليه السؤال ؟؟

----------


## hala2244

> بصى على الصورة هتلاقى القمة المكتوب عليها 1 المفروض عشان ميكونش فيه تداخل ان الموجة 4 لما تنزل يكون قاعها اعلى من قمة 1  لكن مادام السعر نزل عن القمة يعتبر تداخل  يعنى لو قلنا قمة 1 هى 1.2500 المفروض قاع 4 يكون اعلى من 1.2500 يعنى مثلا 1.2525 ولو السعر نزل الى 1.2499 اعتبر ده تداخل لان النقطة 1.2500 بقت مشتاركة فى 1 و 4

 أيوه تمام أنا كده فهمت كويس الف شكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> أيوه أنا فاهمه قصدك . بس أنا قصدي لو أن عايزه أرسم خط وهمي بنفس طول الموجه السابقه عشان أحدد هدف متوقع للموجه الجديده . طيب أنا حقيس خط الموجه القديمه ازاي ؟؟ وبالتالي ازاي أرسم خط وهمي وأقيس طوله ؟؟ 
> بالنسبه للأستاذ وليد . أنتظره يرد عليا هنا ؟؟ والا أوصله ازاي عشان أطرح عليه السؤال ؟؟

 طول الخط عشان تجيب الطول قد ايه عندك علامة + اللى هى بجانب الخطوط علمى عليها واسحبيها على المكان اللى عايزة تقسيه هيجبلك الطول بالضبط
بالنسبة للخط ممكن تحددى له نقطة البداية والنهاية له من خصائصه
بالنسبة لوليد هبعت له عشان يرد عليكى

----------


## hala2244

تمام كده .
الف شكر.

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم هل ممكن ان يفشل الاكسبيرت في تنفيذ الامر الموجود فيه وليكن امر معلق اذا كانت حركة السوق قوية او في حالة الاخبار الهامة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم هل ممكن ان يفشل الاكسبيرت في تنفيذ الامر الموجود فيه وليكن امر معلق اذا كانت حركة السوق قوية او في حالة الاخبار الهامة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المهم فى تنفيذ اى امر معلق ان السعر يمر عليه وفى الحركات القوية احيانا يحصل جابات وميعديش على اسعار وبالتالى مادام لم يعدى عليه فلن يتفعل سواء باكسبيرت او غيره

----------


## MR.NO

شكراااااااااا ولكن مثلا اذا كان السعر الموضوع في الامر المعلق 105.7 وتحرك السعر من 105.6 الى 105.18 اي لم يمر ابدا ب 105.7 لا يتفعل الامر المعلق الموجود في الاكسبيرت حتى وان كان الامر المعلق موضوع بدون اكسبيرت لا يتم التفعيل

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراااااااااا ولكن مثلا اذا كان السعر الموضوع في الامر المعلق 105.7 وتحرك السعر من 105.6 الى 105.18 اي لم يمر ابدا ب 105.7 لا يتفعل الامر المعلق الموجود في الاكسبيرت حتى وان كان الامر المعلق موضوع بدون اكسبيرت لا يتم التفعيل

 تمام

----------


## MR.NO

اخي الكريم لي طلب غند الاستاذ وضاح ارسلت اليه على الخاض ولكن لم يتم الرد ارجو التاكيد من قبلك واكون لك من الشاكرين

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم لي طلب غند الاستاذ وضاح ارسلت اليه على الخاض ولكن لم يتم الرد ارجو التاكيد من قبلك واكون لك من الشاكرين

 حاضر سابلغه

----------


## محمد موسي العبد

السلام عليكم    انا مبتدئ  بالفوركس  واريد ان اتعلم واستزيد من علمك بهذا المجال واقول هل التوصيات على الازواج تكون بشكل يومى اقصد مرة واحدة باليوم ام عدة مرات واين اجد التوصيات باى صفحة   
وشكرا  لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم    انا مبتدئ  بالفوركس  واريد ان اتعلم واستزيد من علمك بهذا المجال واقول هل التوصيات على الازواج تكون بشكل يومى اقصد مرة واحدة باليوم ام عدة مرات واين اجد التوصيات باى صفحة   
> وشكرا  لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
بس طبعا السؤال كان هنا بالخطا

----------


## ahmadj

اخي الكريم هل من توصيات ع العملات الان
ولكم الشكر

----------


## hala2244

أين أنت يا أستاذ وليد ؟؟
يا ملك الموفنج آفرج ... أنا أنتظر جوابك .

----------


## nnaser

مؤشر  SLOWSTO2  ,  الأحداثيات ((  14 - 3 -9 )) ,, ماذا يعني ذالك ,, ممكن الشرح بالتفصيل  ,,  وشكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> مؤشر  SLOWSTO2  ,  الأحداثيات ((  14 - 3 -9 )) ,, ماذا يعني ذالك ,, ممكن الشرح بالتفصيل  ,,  وشكرا لكم

 اتفضل شرح الاستوكاستك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/637417-2-post.html

----------


## توفيق12

ماهو الهيدج اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو الهيدج اخي سمير

 الهيدج هو فتح صفقة عكسية للصفقة الحالية 
يعنى لو الصفقة الحالية بيع وعايو تحافظ على الربح الحالى او الخسارة الحالية تفتح معها صفقة شراء

----------


## 4X Trader

ممكن أحد جرب إستراتيجية البايفوت الأسبوعي .... يتفضل وينورنا ومشكور

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن أحد جرب إستراتيجية البايفوت الأسبوعي .... يتفضل وينورنا ومشكور

 الطريقة لها موضوع وهتلاقى فيها تجارب الاخوة

----------


## drkarim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندى سؤال أو طلب بمعنى أصح
عايز توضيح ل bullish engulfingوbearish engulfing
من أشكال الشموع اليابانية
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندى سؤال أو طلب بمعنى أصح
> عايز توضيح ل bullish engulfingوbearish engulfing
> من أشكال الشموع اليابانية
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
عليك بهذا الموضوع    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069.html

----------


## drkarim

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذى

----------


## tskdream

تحياتى إستاذ/ سمير  1** ممكن أسم موقع أو أكثر يعطى أخبار العملات فور صدورها مباشرة بدون أدنى تأخير. 2** برنامج (سوفت وير) تثق فيه من واقع تجربة يعطى إتجاه السوق كل يوم ويصبح عظيماُ لو يعطى نقاط دخول وخروج من العملية. 3**موقع توصيات تثق به من واقع التجربة والخبرة ايضاً. مع خالص ودى وتقديرى،،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتى إستاذ/ سمير  1** ممكن أسم موقع أو أكثر يعطى أخبار العملات فور صدورها مباشرة بدون أدنى تأخير.  تابع الاخبار فور صدورها فى المتداول العربى على العام وكذلك التقارير    2** برنامج (سوفت وير) تثق فيه من واقع تجربة يعطى إتجاه السوق كل يوم ويصبح عظيماُ لو يعطى نقاط دخول وخروج من العملية.  البرامج المجانية لايوجد بها ذلك ولكن برنامج e-signal  به الماركت بروفايل وبيستخدموه لمعرفة اتجاه الاسواق  3**موقع توصيات تثق به من واقع التجربة والخبرة ايضاً. مع خالص ودى وتقديرى،،،  لا اثق فى موقع التوصيات

 تم اعلاه

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه اخى العزيز  
هناك بعض الكلام وجدتها عند استخدامى لبرنامج يحدد لك النماذج الانعكاسيه عند ظهور اى منها على الشارت المهم الكلمات هى
Reversal :trindchange
continuation:trindchange
pattern:flaing wedge
pattern:triangle
interval
Emerging patterns
complete patterns
اسم البرنامج لو حبيت تتطلع عليه يجازيك الله كل خير ,وتقول لى رايك فيه
autochartist
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه اخى العزيز  
> هناك بعض الكلام وجدتها عند استخدامى لبرنامج يحدد لك النماذج الانعكاسيه عند ظهور اى منها على الشارت المهم الكلمات هى
> Reversal :trend change  تغيير الاتجاه 
>  continuation:trend change  استمرار تغيير الاتجاه
> pattern:falling wedge الاسفين او الوتد الهابط
> pattern:triangle المثلث
> interval معناها الفاصلة لكن مش نموذج
> Emerging patterns الاناماط المتوقعة
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تم الترجمة اعلاه

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .
أستاذ سمير بارك الله فيك .. بس حبيت أفكرك بسؤالي عن تقاطعات الموفنج .. ومازلت أنتظر الجواب .
سؤالي اليوم . بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاتريدر . عادة أنا لمن بفتحه بأقوم بترتيب الشارتات وتصنيفها وازالة كل الشارتات التي لا أستخدمها وأقوم بالغائها أيضا من قائمة ازالة المحذوف . 
لكني لمن بقفل البرنامج بلاقي أنه كل الشارتات الي أنا لغيتها بترجعلي تاني . مع اني متأكده اني بعد ما أشيلها بروح لقائمة ملف .. وبعدين فتح المحذوف وبعمله ازاله .
ماهي الطريقة الصحيحه كي أضمن عدم عودة هذه الشارتات كلما فتحت البرنامج ؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .
> أستاذ سمير بارك الله فيك .. بس حبيت أفكرك بسؤالي عن تقاطعات الموفنج .. ومازلت أنتظر الجواب .
> سؤالي اليوم . بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاتريدر . عادة أنا لمن بفتحه بأقوم بترتيب الشارتات وتصنيفها وازالة كل الشارتات التي لا أستخدمها وأقوم بالغائها أيضا من قائمة ازالة المحذوف . 
> لكني لمن بقفل البرنامج بلاقي أنه كل الشارتات الي أنا لغيتها بترجعلي تاني . مع اني متأكده اني بعد ما أشيلها بروح لقائمة ملف .. وبعدين فتح المحذوف وبعمله ازاله .
> ماهي الطريقة الصحيحه كي أضمن عدم عودة هذه الشارتات كلما فتحت البرنامج ؟؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ياهلا بيكى 
بالنسبة للموفنج انا بلغت وليد بس اعذريه على انشغاله اليومين دول
بالنسبة للميتاتريدر هل عندك برنامج ديب فريز او الويندوز هى فيستا 
المفروض الميتا لا يرجع الى السابق الا اذا اغلق اغلاق غير طبيعى كانقطاع الكهرباء عن الجهاز

----------


## hala2244

لا أنا عندي فيستا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا أنا عندي فيستا

 يبقى نزلى البرنامج مرة اخرى على بارتشن تانى

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير هل افكسول تقبل تحويل الاموال عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل افكسول تقبل تحويل الاموال عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية

 تقبل فقط من paypal

----------


## توفيق12

مشكوور استاذي
_____________
مثلا المجنون عندي الاسبريد فيه هو 9 نقاط 
ومثلا لو وضعت الستوب 145.77 تقفل الصفقة عند 145.68 صحيح 
يعني المفروض اضع الستوب 145.86 حتى يكون الستوب الصحيح  145.77

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكوور استاذي
> _____________
> مثلا المجنون عندي الاسبريد فيه هو 9 نقاط 
> ومثلا لو وضعت الستوب 145.77 تقفل الصفقة عند 145.68 صحيح 
> يعني المفروض اضع الستوب 145.86 حتى يكون الستوب الصحيح  145.77

 لو الصفقة شراء بتود الاسبيرد على سعرالدخول وبتغلقها على سعر بيع وبالتالى هو نفس السعر اللى على الشارت
لو الصفقة بيع بتقفلها على سعر شراء وهنا بتزود الاسبيرد على السعر اللى هو سعر البيع

----------


## توفيق12

هل التريد غير الميتاتردير
ما الفرق بينهما

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل التريد غير الميتاتردير
> ما الفرق بينهما

 كلهم واحد والاختلاف فى السيرفر لا اثكر

----------


## توفيق12

شوف اخي سمير الفرق بين ميتاتردير شركة fxdd و التريدر
زوج aud cad شكل شمعة الاربع ساعات الماضية مختلف تماما 
غريب جدا 
هادا شارت ميتا   
وهذا شارت التريد

----------


## محمد الداعور

اريد ان اعرف عندما تكون هناك توصية شراء على اى زوج بهدف اول وهدف ثانى  فماذا افعل ادخل بامر معلق بالهدف الاول ثم طلب اخر بالهدف الثانى ام ماذا افعل

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم .....كيفك اخي العزيز الحقيقة لي طلب عند الاستاذ وضاح ارسلته له عن طريق الخاص ارجو ان ترسل له للتذكير وشكرااااااااااااا

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . أنا اليوم عايزه من حضرتك يا أستاذ سمير انك تركز شويه معايا . وتتمعن كويس بسؤالي لأنه فعلا سؤال مجنني ومش عارفه أفهمه لغاية دلوقت مع اني سألته كتير . بس لحد الأن مافيش جواب شافي يوضحلي الأمور . يمكن حضرتك أكتر واحد عارف قد ايه أنا بقالي وقت طويل بتعلم وبحاول وقد ايه أنا تعبت وفي أوقات كتير كنت بوصل لمرحلة اليأس والتعب .  لكنكم هنا دايما كنتوا بتشجعوني وتحمسوني وتخلوني أقدر أقف على رجليا تاني ربنا يخليكم ليا يارب . بعد رحلة عناء طويله . التقيت بأحد الأساتذه في أحد المنتديات وأخذ يعلمني طريقته في المتاجره .  الرجل ماشاء الله عليه هامور .. ويلعب بالشارت لعب . وباين عليه أنه فاهم كويس من أين تؤكل الكتف .  المشكله أنه أسلوبه في الشرح صعب . مسكين والله تعب معايا كتير وبيحاول انه يوصلي المعلومه . بس طريقته في الشرح ولهجته غريبه عليا شويه فكنت بفهم حاجه وحاجات كتير ما أفهمهاش وأستحي منه أروح قيلاله خلاص أنا فهمت وأنا أكون أخدت منه رؤوس أقلام فقط . المهم .. كنت بطبق استراتيجيته وبكسب فيها . مش عارفه هوه أنا فعلا ابتديت أفهم والا هيا ضربة حظ .. :Big Grin:  الله أعلم . لغاية لمن في يوم من ألأيام دخلت صفقه وخسرت فيها . مع اني كنت مطبقه شروط الطريقه بالحذافير . رحت بعتله ايميل . ومعاه صورة الشارت . وقلتله لو سمحت فهمني أنا خسرت ليه ؟؟ فراح متصل بيا وقلي .. انتي خسرتي لأنك ما بصيتيش للفريمات الصغيره . لو بصيتي لفريم الربع ساعه كنتي عرفتي انه هنا ما ينفعش تدخلي . المهم . قفلت السكه . وأنا حاسه اني ؤجعت للضياع من جديد  :Cry Smile:  . يالهوي ... بعد ماحسيت اني خلاص ابتديت أحط رجليا على الطريق الصح . وبشتغل على الفريمات الكبيره عشان هيا أكتر مصداقيه وحركتها معقوله . دلوقت يقولي لازم تبصي للفريمات الصغيره . والله كارثه . :Cry Smile:  عارف يا أستاذ سمير أنا عملت ايه يوميها ؟؟ فتحت برنامج التداول . ومسحت كل الفريمات الي عليه . ورحت فاتحه سبع شارتات لعمله الدولار ين . أولهم الفريم الأسبوعي وبعدين اليومي وبعدين الأربع ساعات وبعدين الساعه وبعدين النص ساعه والخمسة عشر دقيقه وأخرهم الخمس دقائق . ورحت راسمه على كل فريم منهم القناه السعريه الي بيمشي فيها السعر . أنا عملت كده عشان أنا عايزه أفهم بالظبط العمله بتمشي ازاي ؟؟ وازاي أنا ممكن أحدد نقاط الدخول والخروج الصحيحه . الراجل كان دايما بيقولي . لمن تعوزي تدخلي بصفقه لازم تاخدي الخيط من أوله . يعني عشان تمسكي الترند من أوله شوفي الفريمات الصغيره لأنها دايما بتكون أسرع وبتخليكي تمسكي الموجه من أولها .  :Ohmy:  والله العظيم يا أستاذ سمير . من الساعه وحده الظهر لغاية الساعه عشره بالليل وأنا قاعده أراقب حركة العمله . ماعرفتش أمسكها منين !!! تخيل . الفريمات الكبيره مافيش عليها أي مشاكل .. هيا تقريبا ثابته وحركتها قليله ومحترمه الترند . لكن الفريمات الصغيره ابتداء من النص ساعه ونازل . أقسم بالله زي الزئبق .. مش عارفه أمسكها . ما بتحترمش أي ترند قدامها . أرسم القناه عليها وأقول خلاص أنا كده فهمت السيناريو عامل ازاي . أروح أصلي أرجع الاقيها كسرت الترند . أقول طيب كويس معناه أنها حتغير اتجاهها وتروح مع اتجاه الفريم الي أكبر منه . الاقيها رجعت للترند تاني بعد ما كسرته وقعدت تمشي فيه زي أكنها ما خرجتش منه أصلا .   :Noco:  في موضوعين قريتهم كويس عن الترندات . أنا ححط الرابط بتاعهم هنا . عشان حضرتك تشوفهم وتقلي رأيك ايه . كمان ححط الشارتات الي أنا رسمتها عشان أنا لازم أفه بالظبط العمله بتمشي ازاي ؟؟ لو أنا ما فهمتش الحكايه دي سدقني عمري ما حنجح في الفوركس .  لأن ولا طريقه بتنجح معايا ودا مش معقول . أكيد في حاجه غلط . وأعتقد أنه هيا دي الحلقه المفقوده لو أنا فهمتها أعتقد اني حكون حطيت رجلي على بداي الطريق . معلش يا أستاذ سمير ربنا يخليك . الموضوع ده مهم جدا بالنسبالي . وعايزه اجابه مفصله وواضحه فيه  :Eh S(7):  دي روابط المواضيع الي أنا قريتها . وياريت تشوف الشارتات . http://www.*************/forums/forum2/thread1506.html http://**********.net/school-**********-pages/62.htm 
أنا قريتهم كويس وفهمت المقصود . بس لمن بطبق على الشارت بلاقي انه الفريمات الصغيره بتلخبطني كتير
أهم أهم أهم حاجه أنا عايزه أفهمها . هوه كان قصده ايه اني أنا عشان أمسك الترند من أوله لازم أخده من الفريمات الصغيره ؟؟ طيب ماهيا الفريمات الصغيره متذبذبه كتير وما بتحترمش أي تحليل  :016:

----------


## hala2244

أنا عايزه أفهم . ايه هيا الاشاره الصحيحه الي بتخليني أعرف أنه خلاص الترند اتكسر وحيغير اتجاهه .
الموضوع صعب عليا لدرجة اني مش عارفه أعبر كويس . 
ياريت أكون وضحت الفكره .؟؟ ويارب تعرف تفهمني الموضوع عامل ازاي .. :Eh S(7): 
تقبل تحياتي وشكري الكبير لك .

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير  
انا حاليا لدي حساب تجريبي في شركة اف اكس سي ام  
والى الان لم اعرف طريقة وقف الخساره  
وايضا مثلا عند بيع عمله ولم اعمل لها اغلاق تبقى الكمية لدي في الملخص 0 ولكن صافي الربح والرصيد يتغير مع ارتفاع العمله وانخفاضها

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف اخي سمير الفرق بين ميتاتردير شركة fxdd و التريدر
> زوج aud cad شكل شمعة الاربع ساعات الماضية مختلف تماما 
> غريب جدا 
> هادا شارت ميتا   
> وهذا شارت التريد

 الاختلاف طبيعى نتيجة اختلاف الاغلاقات بين الشركات

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد ان اعرف عندما تكون هناك توصية شراء على اى زوج بهدف اول وهدف ثانى  فماذا افعل ادخل بامر معلق بالهدف الاول ثم طلب اخر بالهدف الثانى ام ماذا افعل

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
عندك اختيارين 
الاول تدخل بعقدين الاول للهدف الاول والتانى للهدف التانى ان شاء الله
الاختيار التانى الدخول بعقد واحد والهدف له هو الهدف التانى مباشرة مع ترحيل الاستوب للدخول مع الهدف الاول

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم .....كيفك اخي العزيز الحقيقة لي طلب عند الاستاذ وضاح ارسلته له عن طريق الخاص ارجو ان ترسل له للتذكير وشكرااااااااااااا

 وعليكم السلام 
سارسل له الان مرة اخرى للتذكير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . أنا اليوم عايزه من حضرتك يا أستاذ سمير انك تركز شويه معايا . وتتمعن كويس بسؤالي لأنه فعلا سؤال مجنني ومش عارفه أفهمه لغاية دلوقت مع اني سألته كتير . بس لحد الأن مافيش جواب شافي يوضحلي الأمور . يمكن حضرتك أكتر واحد عارف قد ايه أنا بقالي وقت طويل بتعلم وبحاول وقد ايه أنا تعبت وفي أوقات كتير كنت بوصل لمرحلة اليأس والتعب .   لا تقلقى كلنا تعبنا وده شئ صحى وطبيعى   لكنكم هنا دايما كنتوا بتشجعوني وتحمسوني وتخلوني أقدر أقف على رجليا تاني ربنا يخليكم ليا يارب . بعد رحلة عناء طويله . التقيت بأحد الأساتذه في أحد المنتديات وأخذ يعلمني طريقته في المتاجره .  الرجل ماشاء الله عليه هامور .. ويلعب بالشارت لعب . وباين عليه أنه فاهم كويس من أين تؤكل الكتف .  المشكله أنه أسلوبه في الشرح صعب . مسكين والله تعب معايا كتير وبيحاول انه يوصلي المعلومه . بس طريقته في الشرح ولهجته غريبه عليا شويه فكنت بفهم حاجه وحاجات كتير ما أفهمهاش وأستحي منه أروح قيلاله خلاص أنا فهمت وأنا أكون أخدت منه رؤوس أقلام فقط . المهم .. كنت بطبق استراتيجيته وبكسب فيها . مش عارفه هوه أنا فعلا ابتديت أفهم والا هيا ضربة حظ .. الله أعلم . لغاية لمن في يوم من ألأيام دخلت صفقه وخسرت فيها . مع اني كنت مطبقه شروط الطريقه بالحذافير . رحت بعتله ايميل . ومعاه صورة الشارت . وقلتله لو سمحت فهمني أنا خسرت ليه ؟؟ فراح متصل بيا وقلي .. انتي خسرتي لأنك ما بصيتيش للفريمات الصغيره . لو بصيتي لفريم الربع ساعه كنتي عرفتي انه هنا ما ينفعش تدخلي . المهم . قفلت السكه . وأنا حاسه اني ؤجعت للضياع من جديد  . يالهوي ... بعد ماحسيت اني خلاص ابتديت أحط رجليا على الطريق الصح . وبشتغل على الفريمات الكبيره عشان هيا أكتر مصداقيه وحركتها معقوله . دلوقت يقولي لازم تبصي للفريمات الصغيره . والله كارثه . عارف يا أستاذ سمير أنا عملت ايه يوميها ؟؟ فتحت برنامج التداول . ومسحت كل الفريمات الي عليه . ورحت فاتحه سبع شارتات لعمله الدولار ين . أولهم الفريم الأسبوعي وبعدين اليومي وبعدين الأربع ساعات وبعدين الساعه وبعدين النص ساعه والخمسة عشر دقيقه وأخرهم الخمس دقائق . ورحت راسمه على كل فريم منهم القناه السعريه الي بيمشي فيها السعر . أنا عملت كده عشان أنا عايزه أفهم بالظبط العمله بتمشي ازاي ؟؟ وازاي أنا ممكن أحدد نقاط الدخول والخروج الصحيحه . الراجل كان دايما بيقولي . لمن تعوزي تدخلي بصفقه لازم تاخدي الخيط من أوله . يعني عشان تمسكي الترند من أوله شوفي الفريمات الصغيره لأنها دايما بتكون أسرع وبتخليكي تمسكي الموجه من أولها .  والله العظيم يا أستاذ سمير . من الساعه وحده الظهر لغاية الساعه عشره بالليل وأنا قاعده أراقب حركة العمله . ماعرفتش أمسكها منين !!! تخيل .  طبيعى لان متابعة كل الفريمات تتوه الواحد   الفريمات الكبيره مافيش عليها أي مشاكل .. هيا تقريبا ثابته وحركتها قليله ومحترمه الترند . لكن الفريمات الصغيره ابتداء من النص ساعه ونازل . أقسم بالله زي الزئبق .. مش عارفه أمسكها . ما بتحترمش أي ترند قدامها . أرسم القناه عليها وأقول خلاص أنا كده فهمت السيناريو عامل ازاي . أروح أصلي أرجع الاقيها كسرت الترند . أقول طيب كويس معناه أنها حتغير اتجاهها وتروح مع اتجاه الفريم الي أكبر منه . الاقيها رجعت للترند تاني بعد ما كسرته وقعدت تمشي فيه زي أكنها ما خرجتش منه أصلا .    ده الطبيعى عشان كده بنطالب بالتحليل على الفريم الكبير والدخول فى اتجاه الصفقة على الفريم الكبير من الفريم الصغير زى الساعة    في موضوعين قريتهم كويس عن الترندات . أنا ححط الرابط بتاعهم هنا . عشان حضرتك تشوفهم وتقلي رأيك ايه . كمان ححط الشارتات الي أنا رسمتها عشان أنا لازم أفه بالظبط العمله بتمشي ازاي ؟؟ لو أنا ما فهمتش الحكايه دي سدقني عمري ما حنجح في الفوركس .  لأن ولا طريقه بتنجح معايا ودا مش معقول . أكيد في حاجه غلط . وأعتقد أنه هيا دي الحلقه المفقوده لو أنا فهمتها أعتقد اني حكون حطيت رجلي على بداي الطريق . معلش يا أستاذ سمير ربنا يخليك . الموضوع ده مهم جدا بالنسبالي . وعايزه اجابه مفصله وواضحه فيه  دي روابط المواضيع الي أنا قريتها . وياريت تشوف الشارتات . http://www.*************/forums/forum2/thread1506.html http://**********.net/school-**********-pages/62.htm 
> أنا قريتهم كويس وفهمت المقصود . بس لمن بطبق على الشارت بلاقي انه الفريمات الصغيره بتلخبطني كتير
> أهم أهم أهم حاجه أنا عايزه أفهمها . هوه كان قصده ايه اني أنا عشان أمسك الترند من أوله لازم أخده من الفريمات الصغيره ؟؟ طيب ماهيا الفريمات الصغيره متذبذبه كتير وما بتحترمش أي تحليل

 راجعى الملاحظات البسيطة فوق
طيب انت راسمه قناة هابطة على الاسبوعى يعنى الاتجاه هبوط
وبالتالى الترند على الفريم اليومى هبوط
يعنى صفقاتنا هى بيع عشان امشى مع الترند اما اعرف النقطة اللى هيلمس السعر فيها الترند على الدايلى بالتقريب او اتنقل لفريم صغير زى الساعة ارسم ترند صاعد وانتظر كسره وبالتالى ادخل بيع للفريم الصغير ومتوافق كارتداد من الفريم الكبير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير  
> انا حاليا لدي حساب تجريبي في شركة اف اكس سي ام  
> والى الان لم اعرف طريقة وقف الخساره  
> وايضا مثلا عند بيع عمله ولم اعمل لها اغلاق تبقى الكمية لدي في الملخص 0 ولكن صافي الربح والرصيد يتغير مع ارتفاع العمله وانخفاضها

 وعليكم السلام 
انا جاوبتك فى الموضوع الاخر 
عموما وقف الخسارة يكون بالدخول على اعدادت الصفقة نفسها اما اثناء الدخول فيها او بعد الدخول عليها 
والرصيد طبيعى يتغير طلوع ونزول حسب الصفقة
والملخص ممكن يكون مقصود بيه ملخص الصفقات المنتهية وبالتالى هى صفر لانك لم تغلق الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا عايزه أفهم . ايه هيا الاشاره الصحيحه الي بتخليني أعرف أنه خلاص الترند اتكسر وحيغير اتجاهه .
> الموضوع صعب عليا لدرجة اني مش عارفه أعبر كويس . 
> ياريت أكون وضحت الفكره .؟؟ ويارب تعرف تفهمني الموضوع عامل ازاي ..
> تقبل تحياتي وشكري الكبير لك .

 طبعا ده مش ترند المرسوم لان الترند يكون على 3 قيعان وكما جاوبتك فى الرد السابق انتظر كسر ترند على الساعة ليتوافق مع الفريم الكبير

----------


## محمد الداعور

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  عندك اختيارين  الاول تدخل بعقدين الاول للهدف الاول والتانى للهدف التانى ان شاء الله الاختيار التانى الدخول بعقد واحد والهدف له هو الهدف التانى مباشرة مع ترحيل الاستوب للدخول مع الهدف الاول

  شكرا لك استاذى الكريم ولكن فى حالة عدم وجود استوب للتوصية ماذا افعل

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك استاذى الكريم ولكن فى حالة عدم وجود استوب للتوصية ماذا افعل

 عدم وجود استوب = ادارة فاشلة لادارة المخاطر ولا انصحك بها

----------


## فوركس003

> وعليكم السلام   انا جاوبتك فى الموضوع الاخر  عموما وقف الخسارة يكون بالدخول على اعدادت الصفقة نفسها اما اثناء الدخول فيها او بعد الدخول عليها  والرصيد طبيعى يتغير طلوع ونزول حسب الصفقة والملخص ممكن يكون مقصود بيه ملخص الصفقات المنتهية وبالتالى هى صفر لانك لم تغلق الصفقة

  
اخي سمير بالنسبه للدخول وايقاف الخساره الحمدلله عرفت كيف اعملها  
بس باقي الان اغلاق الصفقه اذا اعطيت امر بيع عند هدف معين عند بلوغ الهدف تباع الكميه ولكن لاتغلق نهائيا وعند تراجعها يتراجع معها الرصيد

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير معلش طول بالك عليا شويا واستحملني  :Asvc:  لو حضرتك بصيت لشارت الدولار ين . حتلاقي انه الترند الأسبوعي هابط . بس على اليومي بقاله من 18 / 12 / 2008    وهوه ماشي في ترند صاعد . وعلى الأربع ساعات كمان لسه صاعد . طبيب أنا شغلي كله تقربا بين الساعه والأربع ساعات . أشتغل فيهم بناء على الفريم الأسبوعي الهابط والا الفريم اليومي الصاعد ؟؟ أي واحد منهم أعتبر أنه الفريم الرئيسي الي حعقد صفقاتي بتاء عليه ؟؟ طيب وفي الحاله دي . اعمل ايه مع الترندات الصغيره ؟؟ أخاف اني ما أبصش عليها تروح عامله ترندات صغيره معاكسه الاتجاه وتخسرني زي ما بيصير معايا دايما .

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه   بالنسبه للنماذج الانعكاسيه عندما يحدث انعكاس فى الشارت الى اى مدى سيستمر هل استخدم الفيبوناتشى
وبالنسبه للنماذج الاستمراريه هل برضو استخدم نفس الطريقه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
ادري اسالتي واجده وماراح تخلص  
اعذروني بثقل عليكم شوي  
عزيزي مثل ماقلت بالرد فوق  
حاليا وصلت لامر دخول وتحديد السعر اللي ابيه سواء بالبيع او الشراء  
لكن اتمنى افادتي بالنسبه لاغلاق الصفقه  
يعني مثلا انا الحين اشترين يور\ دولار وحطيت هدف معين اول مايوصل الهدف راح يبيعها لكن الصفقه ماراح تتقفل الكميه عندي 0 وصافي الربح طالع نازل على كيفه ونفس الشي بالنسبه للرصيد

----------


## توفيق12

> الاختلاف طبيعى نتيجة اختلاف الاغلاقات بين الشركات

 طيب هذا التريد تبع اي شركة

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم اخي سمير....يبدو ان الاستاذ وضاح غير قادر على قراءة الرسائل الخاصة التي ابعثها له هل ممكن ان تذكره مرة  اخرى واسف على الازعاج.......

----------


## دويتو غريب

سلام عليكم 
انا مبتدا بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه 
بالله اعطيني شي يفيدني  
انا جاي من طرف واحد وقال هالمنتدى راح يفيدك  
وانا دخلت وشفت اساتذه كبار لكن ماحصلت اول الخيط اللي امسك منه طريقي   
ممكن تديني اي شي يفيدني كبدايه والله ماعرف حتى انطق كله فوركس زين  
يعني مبتدا مررره

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم 
> انا مبتدا بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه 
> بالله اعطيني شي يفيدني  
> انا جاي من طرف واحد وقال هالمنتدى راح يفيدك  
> وانا دخلت وشفت اساتذه كبار لكن ماحصلت اول الخيط اللي امسك منه طريقي   
> ممكن تديني اي شي يفيدني كبدايه والله ماعرف حتى انطق كله فوركس زين  
> يعني مبتدا مررره

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
اقرا الكتاب فى هذه المشاركة هفيدك جدا ان شاء الله وستعرف منه بعض الاسااسيات الهامة وبعدها ستجد المواضيع الاشمل من الكتاب فى هذه القسم وفى العام ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير بالنسبه للدخول وايقاف الخساره الحمدلله عرفت كيف اعملها  
> بس باقي الان اغلاق الصفقه اذا اعطيت امر بيع عند هدف معين عند بلوغ الهدف تباع الكميه ولكن لاتغلق نهائيا وعند تراجعها يتراجع معها الرصيد

 المفروض عند اغلاق الصفق تنتهى فورا الصفقة الا اذا كنت تعمل صفقة معاكسة لها

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير معلش طول بالك عليا شويا واستحملني  لو حضرتك بصيت لشارت الدولار ين . حتلاقي انه الترند الأسبوعي هابط . بس على اليومي بقاله من 18 / 12 / 2008    وهوه ماشي في ترند صاعد . وعلى الأربع ساعات كمان لسه صاعد . طبيب أنا شغلي كله تقربا بين الساعه والأربع ساعات . أشتغل فيهم بناء على الفريم الأسبوعي الهابط والا الفريم اليومي الصاعد ؟؟ أي واحد منهم أعتبر أنه الفريم الرئيسي الي حعقد صفقاتي بتاء عليه ؟؟ طيب وفي الحاله دي . اعمل ايه مع الترندات الصغيره ؟؟ أخاف اني ما أبصش عليها تروح عامله ترندات صغيره معاكسه الاتجاه وتخسرني زي ما بيصير معايا دايما .

 معلش انا نمقصر اليومن دول لانشغالنا بالمعرض
بالنسبة لسؤالك ان تعدا الصعود 10 ايام فهو اصبح فى ترند صاعد ولا اتعامل معه كهبوط الا اذا كسر الترند الصاعد 
بالنسبة لللفريم فاليومى هو الاساسى 
ويمكنك العمل على الفريمات الصغيرة فى اتجاه الترند فقط كما فى طريقة الوافى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه   بالنسبه للنماذج الانعكاسيه عندما يحدث انعكاس فى الشارت الى اى مدى سيستمر هل استخدم الفيبوناتشى
> وبالنسبه للنماذج الاستمراريه هل برضو استخدم نفس الطريقه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للنماذج فكل نموذج له اهدافه مثل الراس والكتفين وتقيس المسافة بين منطقة الكسر والراس وتحسبها كهدف

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> ادري اسالتي واجده وماراح تخلص  
> اعذروني بثقل عليكم شوي  
> عزيزي مثل ماقلت بالرد فوق  
> حاليا وصلت لامر دخول وتحديد السعر اللي ابيه سواء بالبيع او الشراء  
> لكن اتمنى افادتي بالنسبه لاغلاق الصفقه  
> يعني مثلا انا الحين اشترين يور\ دولار وحطيت هدف معين اول مايوصل الهدف راح يبيعها لكن الصفقه ماراح تتقفل الكميه عندي 0 وصافي الربح طالع نازل على كيفه ونفس الشي بالنسبه للرصيد

 وعليكم السلام 
ممكن عشان اللبس تحط لى صورة عشان اعرف افهم مقصدك

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب هذا التريد تبع اي شركة

 شوف الاغلاقات الصحيحة حاليا الساعة 12 بتوقيت السعودية 4 ص ، 8 ص ، 12 ص ، 16م ، 20 م

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير....يبدو ان الاستاذ وضاح غير قادر على قراءة الرسائل الخاصة التي ابعثها له هل ممكن ان تذكره مرة  اخرى واسف على الازعاج.......

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لطلبك فهو طلب اكسبيرت وهو حاليا عنده طلبات كثيرة فسيتاخر على تلبية طلبك

----------


## فوركس003

> المفروض عند اغلاق الصفق تنتهى فورا الصفقة الا اذا كنت تعمل صفقة معاكسة لها

 اخي سمير انت فهمت انا وش اقصد  
عند اغلاق الصفقه بعمل رايت كلك على نفس العمله في المخلص واغلاغها بالبيع بذلك تنتهي وتقفل الصفقه نهائيا  
ولكن عند وضع امر بيع مثلا بوضع سعر معين للبيع في الاوامر عند وصول الهدف تباع الكمية الموجوده لديك فعلا ولنها لاتغلق من الملخص تبقى موجودة والكمية صفر طبعا  
ولكن الرصيد طالع نازل مع ارتفاع العمله اوانخفاضها

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير انت فهمت انا وش اقصد  
> عند اغلاق الصفقه بعمل رايت كلك على نفس العمله في المخلص واغلاغها بالبيع بذلك تنتهي وتقفل الصفقه نهائيا  
> ولكن عند وضع امر بيع مثلا بوضع سعر معين للبيع في الاوامر عند وصول الهدف تباع الكمية الموجوده لديك فعلا ولنها لاتغلق من الملخص تبقى موجودة والكمية صفر طبعا  
> ولكن الرصيد طالع نازل مع ارتفاع العمله اوانخفاضها

 ماهو ان مش عارف وظيفة الملخص ده ايه
لو عندك صفقة مفتوحة الان او صفقات مغلقة والملخص يتحرك اعطينى صورة كاملة للحساب الان بما فيهم الرصيد

----------


## فوركس003

للاسف لايوجد لدي الان عمليه مباعه ولم اقم باغلاقها  
سانتظر قليلا او في حال وجود اي صفقه جديده ساضعها مباشره

----------


## فوركس003

> ماهو ان مش عارف وظيفة الملخص ده ايه  لو عندك صفقة مفتوحة الان او صفقات مغلقة والملخص يتحرك اعطينى صورة كاملة للحساب الان بما فيهم الرصيد

 مثل ماقلت لك قبل شوي ماعندي عمليات جاهزة للتوضيح لكني ساشرحها لك بتفصيل اكثر  
فلنفرض الان اشريت عمله يورو مقابل الدولار بمبلغ 1.32472 ووضعت هدف بيع في تنفيذ الاوامر بمبلغ 1.32500 ثم اقفلت الجهاز وخرجت  
عندما يصر الهدف سوف تباع العمله بلا شك ولكنها لاتقفل من الملخص لديك في منتصف البرنامج مباشره يجب عليك اغلاقها الكميه عندك 0 ولكن المبلغ طالع نازل والاجمالي وصافي الربح والرصيد الحالي الربح والخساره اليومي ايضا الهامش المتاح بتكون طالعه نازله لانك لم تقفل الصفحه والصفقه مازالت موجودة بالملخص ولكن بدون كمية  
عند اغلاق الصفقه والكميه صفر تحسب عليك الخساره او الربح او لاتحسب  
ان شاء الله راح اجيب صور في اقرب فرصه

----------


## cata.1966

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة للنماذج فكل نموذج له اهدافه مثل الراس والكتفين وتقيس المسافة بين منطقة الكسر والراس وتحسبها كهدف

  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز تحيه طيبه  انا اتعامل مع برنامج لكشف النماذج ولقد فهمتو بس ناقص بعض الامور الغير معروفه مثل تحديد الاهداف ويوجد كلمه minimum petten  lenght فهل هذه الجمله لها علاقه بتحديد الهدف واسم البرانمج autochartist
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## MR.NO

اخي العزيز سمير يعني هل سوف يلبي الاستاذ وضاح طلبي وكم سوف يستغرق في ذلك وشكراااااا

----------


## tarek7oot

استاذ سمير 
ممكن طريقة وضع صور اثناء وضع المشاركة 
ولا اريد طريقة ارفاق ملف في المشاركة 
بل اريد ان التقط صورة عن طريق snaglt وان اضعها في المشاركة وثم اكتب بعض الجمل ومن ثم اضع صورة اخرى وهكذا
وشكرا لك

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
هنا الصوره استاذ سمير  
اعتذر للاستعجال في التعديل على الصوره    
يحلق = يلحق

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخي العزيز سمير يعني هل سوف يلبي الاستاذ وضاح طلبي وكم سوف يستغرق في ذلك وشكراااااا

 أخي العزيز  
أرسلت لي طلبك بعمل اكسبيرت أكثر من مرة . 
وأرسلت لك اعتذاري عن ذلك لعدم تفرغي لذلك في الوقت الحالي . 
وأرجو أن تعذرني لعدم قدرتي على تلبية طلبك .

----------


## سمير صيام

> مثل ماقلت لك قبل شوي ماعندي عمليات جاهزة للتوضيح لكني ساشرحها لك بتفصيل اكثر  
> فلنفرض الان اشريت عمله يورو مقابل الدولار بمبلغ 1.32472 ووضعت هدف بيع في تنفيذ الاوامر بمبلغ 1.32500 ثم اقفلت الجهاز وخرجت  
> عندما يصر الهدف سوف تباع العمله بلا شك ولكنها لاتقفل من الملخص لديك في منتصف البرنامج مباشره يجب عليك اغلاقها الكميه عندك 0 ولكن المبلغ طالع نازل والاجمالي وصافي الربح والرصيد الحالي الربح والخساره اليومي ايضا الهامش المتاح بتكون طالعه نازله لانك لم تقفل الصفحه والصفقه مازالت موجودة بالملخص ولكن بدون كمية  
> عند اغلاق الصفقه والكميه صفر تحسب عليك الخساره او الربح او لاتحسب  
> ان شاء الله راح اجيب صور في اقرب فرصه

 سانتظر صورة لانى لا اعرف ماهو الملخص حتى اعرف ارد عليك فلازم اشوفه واعرفه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى العزيز تحيه طيبه  انا اتعامل مع برنامج لكشف النماذج ولقد فهمتو بس ناقص بعض الامور الغير معروفه مثل تحديد الاهداف ويوجد كلمه minimum petten  lenght فهل هذه الجمله لها علاقه بتحديد الهدف واسم البرانمج autochartist
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تحديد الاهداف بيكون عبارة عن المربع الرمادى فى الشارت
بالنسبة لامر minimun  فهو خاص باقل مدة للنموذج يعنى لو قلنا مثلا ان العلم لابد ان تكون مدة لا تقل عن 14 يوم وان كا ناقل من ذلك لا يعتد به 
قبالتالى سياخذ فى الاعتبار انه اقل شئ هو 14 يوم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> ممكن طريقة وضع صور اثناء وضع المشاركة 
> ولا اريد طريقة ارفاق ملف في المشاركة 
> بل اريد ان التقط صورة عن طريق snaglt وان اضعها في المشاركة وثم اكتب بعض الجمل ومن ثم اضع صورة اخرى وهكذا
> وشكرا لك

 تمام يبقى عليك رفع الصورة على مركز الملفات ومن ثم وضعها فى المشاركة عن طريق ادراج رابط الصورة من اعلى مربع الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> هنا الصوره استاذ سمير  
> اعتذر للاستعجال في التعديل على الصوره    
> يحلق = يلحق

 تمام ياغالى بصراحة انا مش فاهم حاجة من الصورة  عموما اسمج لى تاجيل الرد ساقوم بتزيل البرنامج فى الاجارو والتجربة عليه لاى بنفسى واقدر افيدك

----------


## فوركس003

اوكي تمام  
نزل البرنامج وعطني خبر  
انتظرك يالغالي

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير  
جمعه مباركه  
اخواني ماهو المقصور بالرول اوفر بيغ و شراء ؟

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير اريد رايك  في هذه القناة السعرية 
اليوم تم الاغلاق واختراقها للاسفل
هل الاختراق يعني الهبوك اكثر مع العلم ان اختراق القناة السعرية صاحبه في نفس الوقت اختراق دعم

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير  
> جمعه مباركه  
> اخواني ماهو المقصور بالرول اوفر بيغ و شراء ؟

 الرول اوفر هي فوائد التبييت
يعني لما في عمليه بتعوض 24 ساعه او بتفضل مفتوحه بعد الساعه 5 بتوقيت امريكا
بيتاخد عليها فوايد
 وهي غير موجوده في الحسابات الاسلاميه فلا تقلق

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير  
> جمعه مباركه  
> اخواني ماهو المقصور بالرول اوفر بيغ و شراء ؟

  

> الرول اوفر هي فوائد التبييت
> يعني لما في عمليه بتعوض 24 ساعه او بتفضل مفتوحه بعد الساعه 5 بتوقيت امريكا
> بيتاخد عليها فوايد
>  وهي غير موجوده في الحسابات الاسلاميه فلا تقلق

 بارك الله فيك اخى اسلام

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير اريد رايك  في هذه القناة السعرية 
> اليوم تم الاغلاق واختراقها للاسفل
> هل الاختراق يعني الهبوك اكثر مع العلم ان اختراق القناة السعرية صاحبه في نفس الوقت اختراق دعم

 حتى يتاكد الهبوط كسر القناة وكسر القاع الاخير

----------


## فوركس003

> الرول اوفر هي فوائد التبييت يعني لما في عمليه بتعوض 24 ساعه او بتفضل مفتوحه بعد الساعه 5 بتوقيت امريكا بيتاخد عليها فوايد وهي غير موجوده في الحسابات الاسلاميه فلا تقلق

 عزيزي اسلام عادل  
الف شكر لك عالمساعده

----------


## فوركس003

عزيزي سمير صيام بشر شو صار معك عالبرنامج

----------


## tajer

السلام عليك أستاذ سمير  عندي سؤال بارك الله فيك  حسب خبرتك في عالم الفوركس  هل ترى أنه يوجد أكسبرت يربح على طول  أم أنه مثل المؤشرات و الأستراتيجيات     .....    فترات تربح و فترات  تخسر   ؟  ودمت

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أخواني الأحباء أنا كنت حابه أعرف الطريقة الصحيحه التي أقوم فيها بضبط اعدادات مؤشرات الموفنج آفرج على حسب الفريم الزمني الذي سأشتغل عليه . 
بمعنى : أنا أريد أن أضع على شارتي ثلاث خطوط . 
واحد منهم يكون لجعله كدعم ومقاومه للسعر . أدخل شراء مع اختراقه وأدخل بيع عند كسره .
الخطين الأخريين سأعتمد على تقاطعاتهم فقط . بمعنى اذا تقاطعوا للأعلى تكون اشارة شراء وأذا تقاطعوا للأسفل تكون اشارة بيع .
الأن سؤالي . كيف أضع الاعدادات الصحيحه سواء موفنج سمبل بسيط أو اكسبونشيال سريع . واعدادات الأرقام المناسبه لكل خط منهم على حدى .
وأريد أن أعرف اذا كنت أنا اليوم حابه مثلا أشتغل على فريم الأربع ساعات لأني مش فاضيه أتابع الشارت كتير . لكن بكره كان عندي عطله مثلا ومتفرغه فحابه أشتغل على فريم النص ساعه أو الربع ساعه . هل في هذه الحاله لازم أغير اعدادات المتوسطات أم أني أبقي عليها كما هي .
أنا أريد اعدادات موثوقه ومجربه لأني سأتوكل على الله وأشتغل عليها مباشرة .
شكرا جزيلا . أتمنى أن أجد عندكم الجواب لأن الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه لي .

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
اخواني بالنسبة للمبلغ الوهمي في الحساب التجريبي عند خسارته بالكامل مالذي يحدث هل يغلق الحساب ام ماذا ؟

----------


## فوركس003

ايضا اواجه مشكله تقريبا من 12 ساعه  
البرنامج يرفض الدخول ولا اعلم مالسبب هل توجد صيانه لدى شركة اف اكس سي ام عند توقف السوق

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم  
> اخواني بالنسبة للمبلغ الوهمي في الحساب التجريبي عند خسارته بالكامل مالذي يحدث هل يغلق الحساب ام ماذا ؟

 لا يا اخي لا يغلق الحساب التجريبي هو غالبا في معظم الشركات الحساب التجريبي يغلق بعد شهر من فتحه
وهناك شركات يغلق فيها بعد شهرين او ثلاثه

----------


## اسلام عادل

> ايضا اواجه مشكله تقريبا من 12 ساعه  
> البرنامج يرفض الدخول ولا اعلم مالسبب هل توجد صيانه لدى شركة اف اكس سي ام عند توقف السوق

 نعم اخي السوق متوقف السبت والاحد ولكن بالنسبه لدخول البرنامج كده كده دخولك  مش هيفيدك بحاجه لانه مش هتقدر تضع اوامر او ستوبات او ليميت
وهو فعلا ساعات مش بيفتح في الاجازات بس اكيد هيفتح ان شاء الله مع افتتاح السوق
ولو مفتحش معاك بعد الافتتاح راسل الدعم الفني عندهم

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليك أستاذ سمير  عندي سؤال بارك الله فيك  حسب خبرتك في عالم الفوركس  هل ترى أنه يوجد أكسبرت يربح على طول  أم أنه مثل المؤشرات و الأستراتيجيات     .....    فترات تربح و فترات  تخسر   ؟  ودمت

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير  اكيد لو في اكسبيرت يربح علي طول كنا كلنا استخدمناه لكن هناك اكسبيرت ربحه اكثر من الخساره وهناك العكس وهكذا

----------


## hala2244

مافيش جواب لسؤالي ؟؟

----------


## اسلام عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> أخواني الأحباء أنا كنت حابه أعرف الطريقة الصحيحه التي أقوم فيها بضبط اعدادات مؤشرات الموفنج آفرج على حسب الفريم الزمني الذي سأشتغل عليه . 
> بمعنى : أنا أريد أن أضع على شارتي ثلاث خطوط . 
> واحد منهم يكون لجعله كدعم ومقاومه للسعر . أدخل شراء مع اختراقه وأدخل بيع عند كسره .
> الخطين الأخريين سأعتمد على تقاطعاتهم فقط . بمعنى اذا تقاطعوا للأعلى تكون اشارة شراء وأذا تقاطعوا للأسفل تكون اشارة بيع .
> الأن سؤالي . كيف أضع الاعدادات الصحيحه سواء موفنج سمبل بسيط أو اكسبونشيال سريع . واعدادات الأرقام المناسبه لكل خط منهم على حدى .
> وأريد أن أعرف اذا كنت أنا اليوم حابه مثلا أشتغل على فريم الأربع ساعات لأني مش فاضيه أتابع الشارت كتير . لكن بكره كان عندي عطله مثلا ومتفرغه فحابه أشتغل على فريم النص ساعه أو الربع ساعه . هل في هذه الحاله لازم أغير اعدادات المتوسطات أم أني أبقي عليها كما هي .
> أنا أريد اعدادات موثوقه ومجربه لأني سأتوكل على الله وأشتغل عليها مباشرة .
> شكرا جزيلا . أتمنى أن أجد عندكم الجواب لأن الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه لي .

 ركزي في الصوره وانتي هتعرفي ازاي 
اما بالنسبه للانواع اللي انتي عايزها كدعم او مقاومه وللشراء والبيع انصحك بقراءه هذا الموضوع للاستاذ وليد الحلو ::أحتراف الموفينج أفريج:: الجزء الاول  ::أحتراف الموفينج أفريج:: الجزء الثانى

----------


## فوركس003

> لا يا اخي لا يغلق الحساب التجريبي هو غالبا في معظم الشركات الحساب التجريبي يغلق بعد شهر من فتحه وهناك شركات يغلق فيها بعد شهرين او ثلاثه

 عند فقد المبلغ بالكامل يضل الحساب كما هو حتى يغلق هذا ماتقصده

----------


## فوركس003

> نعم اخي السوق متوقف السبت والاحد ولكن بالنسبه لدخول البرنامج كده كده دخولك مش هيفيدك بحاجه لانه مش هتقدر تضع اوامر او ستوبات او ليميت وهو فعلا ساعات مش بيفتح في الاجازات بس اكيد هيفتح ان شاء الله مع افتتاح السوق ولو مفتحش معاك بعد الافتتاح راسل الدعم الفني عندهم

  
اعرف عزيزي اسلام عادل باني لااستطيع عمل شي لان السوق مغلق  
ولكن كل ماوددت معرفته هل المشكله لدي انا فقط او من الشركه نفسها  
لاني حذفت تثبيت والبرنامج وثبته من جديد ونفس المشكله

----------


## اسلام عادل

> عند فقد المبلغ بالكامل يضل الحساب كما هو حتى يغلق هذا ماتقصده

 نعم اخي

----------


## اسلام عادل

> اعرف عزيزي اسلام عادل باني لااستطيع عمل شي لان السوق مغلق  
> ولكن كل ماوددت معرفته هل المشكله لدي انا فقط او من الشركه نفسها  
> لاني حذفت تثبيت والبرنامج وثبته من جديد ونفس المشكله

 افضل حاجه استني لحد ما السوق يفتح ولو استمرت المشكله كلم الدعم الفني عندهم

----------


## hala2244

أخي الكريم .. اسلام .
أنا لا أسال عن طريقة وضع الاعدادات . أنا أعرف الطريقة جزاك الله خبر .
أنا أريد أن أعرف ماهي أنسب اعدادت أستخدمها حسب كل فريم زمني .
عموما . أنا شفت الموضوع بتاع الاستاذ وليد قبل كده . وهوه كويس يس المشكله انه فيه متوسطات كتير وأنا بتلخبط فيهم .
بس مش مشكله حشوف الموضوع تاني وان شاء الله يكون خير .
الف شكر

----------


## cata.1966

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  تحديد الاهداف بيكون عبارة عن المربع الرمادى فى الشارت بالنسبة لامر minimun فهو خاص باقل مدة للنموذج يعنى لو قلنا مثلا ان العلم لابد ان تكون مدة لا تقل عن 14 يوم وان كا ناقل من ذلك لا يعتد به  قبالتالى سياخذ فى الاعتبار انه اقل شئ هو 14 يوم

  لو كان اقل مده صالحه للنموذج فيوجد فى الجدول الخاص بالنموذج كلمه  lenght  فهى تكون رقم قد يصل لاكثر من 100 او 30 او اى رقم فماذا تعنى هنا هل انه اقل مده تصل لفوق ال100 ايضا يوجد فى الاسفل  للجدول 5 مؤشرات ملونه مثل الجوده وغيره فهل مهمه فى تحديد الهدف او فتح صفقه بصوره عامه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## توفيق12

اريد تحميل جميع الموفنجات التي تشتغل بها اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> عزيزي سمير صيام بشر شو صار معك عالبرنامج

 معلش انشغلنا بالمعرض وكما ترى 4 ايام لا اشارك لانى غير متواجد وان شاء الله ساقوم بذلك مع الافتتاح

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليك أستاذ سمير  عندي سؤال بارك الله فيك  حسب خبرتك في عالم الفوركس  هل ترى أنه يوجد أكسبرت يربح على طول  أم أنه مثل المؤشرات و الأستراتيجيات     .....    فترات تربح و فترات  تخسر   ؟  ودمت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله ساجاوبك عندما اجد اكسبيرت ناجح  :Wink Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد تحميل جميع الموفنجات التي تشتغل بها اخي سمير

 الموفنجات هى 55 و 50-25 للمجنون واليورو ين و100 و 200 سيمبل 
واستخدامهم كدعوم ومقاومات متحركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو كان اقل مده صالحه للنموذج فيوجد فى الجدول الخاص بالنموذج كلمه  lenght  فهى تكون رقم قد يصل لاكثر من 100 او 30 او اى رقم فماذا تعنى هنا هل انه اقل مده تصل لفوق ال100 ايضا يوجد فى الاسفل  للجدول 5 مؤشرات ملونه مثل الجوده وغيره فهل مهمه فى تحديد الهدف او فتح صفقه بصوره عامه
> شكرا جزيلا

 انا عندى من صفر الى 200 فكل ما يكون كبير يكون افضل فخلى الامور وسط خليه على 100
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فهى طبعا مهمة لتاكيد قوة الاختراق او الارتداد

----------


## سمير صيام

شكا لاخى اسلام للرد على الاستفسارات خلال غيابى

----------


## فوركس003

الله يعينك ويوفقك اخوي سمير صيام  
ان شاء الله عزيزي بانتظارك

----------


## فوركس003

بالنسبة لعدم عمل البرنامج اعتقد الخلل من الشركه نفسها  
لاني جربت قبل شوي وفتح تمام

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير . 
أنا بقالي فتره عندي مشكله في برنامج التريدر . كل ما أحاول أفتحه تطلعلي الرساتله الي في الصوره المرفقه .
شلته أكتر من مره ورجعت ركبته من جديد . بس نفس المشكله لسه موجوده .
والأن أصبحت غير قادره على ازالته أصلا من الجهاز . لمن بروح على لوحة التحكم عشان أشيله بتظهر لي نافذه مكتوب فيها : انتظر لازالة التطبيقات . لكن ما بيستمرش في الازاله ولا بتقفل النافذه لغاية لما أطفي الجهاز نهائيا . 
ايه رأيك ؟؟ أعمل ايه ؟؟ أنا محتاجه البرنامج جدا وشغلي تقريبا كله عليه .

----------


## cata.1966

> انا عندى من صفر الى 200 فكل ما يكون كبير يكون افضل فخلى الامور وسط خليه على 100  بالنسبة للمؤشرات فهى طبعا مهمة لتاكيد قوة الاختراق او الارتداد

  السلام عليكم
سؤال اخير خاص بالبرنامج واسف على الازعاج
يوجد بقعه برتقالى تظهر على اليسار سواء فى الجدول الاعلى او الاسفل ثم تختفى ما معناها 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## توفيق12

> الموفنجات هى 55 و 50-25 للمجنون واليورو ين و100 و 200 سيمبل  واستخدامهم كدعوم ومقاومات متحركة

  
اريد تحميلهم اخي سمير

----------


## توفيق12

تعليق استاذي سمير

----------


## mohammad.22

الاخوة الافاضل  
هل يوجد كتاب عربي يتحدث عن علاقة الدولار ب كل من  * الذهب  * النفط  * الاسهم  
بالتفصيل مع الامثلة والشرح      اقصد ( كتاب تعليمي ) للمبتدئين امثالي   مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير . 
> أنا بقالي فتره عندي مشكله في برنامج التريدر . كل ما أحاول أفتحه تطلعلي الرساتله الي في الصوره المرفقه .
> شلته أكتر من مره ورجعت ركبته من جديد . بس نفس المشكله لسه موجوده .
> والأن أصبحت غير قادره على ازالته أصلا من الجهاز . لمن بروح على لوحة التحكم عشان أشيله بتظهر لي نافذه مكتوب فيها : انتظر لازالة التطبيقات . لكن ما بيستمرش في الازاله ولا بتقفل النافذه لغاية لما أطفي الجهاز نهائيا . 
> ايه رأيك ؟؟ أعمل ايه ؟؟ أنا محتاجه البرنامج جدا وشغلي تقريبا كله عليه .

 اهلا بيكى
حاولى تنزلى البرنامج مرة اخرى على بارتشن اخر على الهاردديسك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال اخير خاص بالبرنامج واسف على الازعاج
> يوجد بقعه برتقالى تظهر على اليسار سواء فى الجدول الاعلى او الاسفل ثم تختفى ما معناها 
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا عندى بيظهر بقعة رمادى وهى المنطقة المستهدفة ولا ارى اى بقعة برتقالى فهل ممكن تعطينى صورة بذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد تحميلهم اخي سمير

 من قائمة insert  ستجد indicators  ومنها تختار trend  ومنها ستجد moving average  وتضع القيمة المطلوبة وستجدها على الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> تعليق استاذي سمير

 الاول ليس علم 
لكن الثانى هو مثلث متماثل

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة الافاضل  
> هل يوجد كتاب عربي يتحدث عن علاقة الدولار ب كل من  * الذهب  * النفط  * الاسهم  
> بالتفصيل مع الامثلة والشرح      اقصد ( كتاب تعليمي ) للمبتدئين امثالي   مع جزيل الشكر

 اتفضل    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57919.html

----------


## توفيق12

وماذا يعني المثلث المتماثل اخي سمير
هل اختراق اي من الجهتين يعتبر صعود او هبوط صحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> وماذا يعني المثلث المتماثل اخي سمير
> هل اختراق اي من الجهتين يعتبر صعود او هبوط صحيح

 نعم ان شاء الله

----------


## توفيق12

اخي سمير ممكن اعرف لماذا في تلك الصورة ليست النمودج بعلم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ممكن اعرف لماذا في تلك الصورة ليست النمودج بعلم

 اخى الكريم الشارت عبارة عن خطى وغير واضح لا علم ولاغيره فلابد ان ترجع الى النماذج فى موضع اخونا عبد الكريم لتعرف شروط العلم

----------


## توفيق12

> اخى الكريم الشارت عبارة عن خطى وغير واضح لا علم ولاغيره فلابد ان ترجع الى النماذج فى موضع اخونا عبد الكريم لتعرف شروط العلم

 اكون ممنون لو اعطيتني وصلة الموضوع   :Inlove:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اكون ممنون لو اعطيتني وصلة الموضوع

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير  
عزيزي سمير صيام اتمنى ان لاتنساني فانا بانتظارك

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
اخي سمير صيام لقد طرأت بعض الاضافات على البرنامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> اخي سمير صيام لقد طرأت بعض الاضافات على البرنامج

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا نزلت البرنامج بس لسه هشغله

----------


## فوركس003

سمير عزيزي الحمدلله ضبطت معي الامور  
اعتقد بان المشكله بالسابق كانت من البرنامج نفسه  
اما الان الحمدلله عملت 3 صفقات وكلها تمام

----------


## فوركس003

عزيزي عندي صفقه من قبل الاجازه  
وللاسف مش عارف كيف صارت الكمية عندي - 10  
السؤال متى تكون الكمية عندي -10 وهل بامكاني ان ابيع كميات ليست متواجده لدي بالاساس

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> اخي سمير صيام لقد طرأت بعض الاضافات على البرنامج

 الان دخلت صفقة عشوائية ياريت تقولى ايه المشكلة معاك عشان اعرف ارد عليك
طبعا عندك الملخص اللى هو summary متحرك لوجزد صفقة شغالة

----------


## سمير صيام

> عزيزي عندي صفقه من قبل الاجازه  
> وللاسف مش عارف كيف صارت الكمية عندي - 10  
> السؤال متى تكون الكمية عندي -10 وهل بامكاني ان ابيع كميات ليست متواجده لدي بالاساس

 الكمية هى عدد اللوتات المفتوحة كلها سواء لصفقة او لعدد من الصفقات
طبعا الكلام ده فى الملخص

----------


## فوركس003

> الان دخلت صفقة عشوائية ياريت تقولى ايه المشكلة معاك عشان اعرف ارد عليك  طبعا عندك الملخص اللى هو summary متحرك لوجزد صفقة شغالة

 لا الحين الحمدلله ماعندي اي مشاكل  
اي نعم عندي الملخص والمراكز المقفله وتمت اضافه المراكز المفتوحه  
والحمدلله الوضع ماشي حلاوة

----------


## فوركس003

> الكمية هى عدد اللوتات المفتوحة كلها سواء لصفقة او لعدد من الصفقات  طبعا الكلام ده فى الملخص

  
ايوة موجوده بالملخص والرصيد يتحرك معها والكمية بالسالب والخساره قاعد تحسب طبعا كل مارتفع سعر السوق

----------


## سمير صيام

> ايوة موجوده بالملخص والرصيد يتحرك معها والكمية بالسالب والخساره قاعد تحسب طبعا كل مارتفع سعر السوق

 الان اغلقت الصفقة وبالتالى خانة الملخص فارغة والصفقات المغلقة بها الصفقة المغلقة

----------


## فوركس003

> الان اغلقت الصفقة وبالتالى خانة الملخص فارغة والصفقات المغلقة بها الصفقة المغلقة

   
لا اخي سمير الصفقه ليست مغلقه موجوده بالصفقات المفتوحه والملخص ايضا  
المشكله بالسابق كانت عندنا اقوم بعرض بيع للعمله الموجوه لدي تباع الكمية ولكن بدون اقفال للصفقه تبقى موجوده ولكن الان بعد التعديل على البرنامج تغير الوضع ولله الحمد  
لكن هذه الصفقه قبل اجازة السوق

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا اخي سمير الصفقه ليست مغلقه موجوده بالصفقات المفتوحه والملخص ايضا  
> المشكله بالسابق كانت عندنا اقوم بعرض بيع للعمله الموجوه لدي تباع الكمية ولكن بدون اقفال للصفقه تبقى موجوده ولكن الان بعد التعديل على البرنامج تغير الوضع ولله الحمد  
> لكن هذه الصفقه قبل اجازة السوق

 احتمال عشان السوق كان اجازة كان فى الملخص والان رجع الوضع الى ما كان 
عموما يعنى الان اى صفقة تغلقها لا تكون فى الملخص ولكن فى الصفقات المغلقة

----------


## فوركس003

اي نعم من اليوم عملت اكثر من 5 صفقات والحمدلله بمجرد مااضع حد للسعر يتم البيع والاغلاق مباشرة وبدون اي تدخل مني

----------


## فوركس003

المعذرة اخي سمير اتعبتك بكثر اسالتي واشغلتك عن السوق كثيرا  
لماذا يجب علي الانتظار حتى افهم سوق التداول جيدا وعدم فتح حساب حقيقي من الان  
مع العلم ان التوصيات موجوده حتى لدى الشركه الوسيطه

----------


## سمير صيام

> المعذرة اخي سمير اتعبتك بكثر اسالتي واشغلتك عن السوق كثيرا  
> لماذا يجب علي الانتظار حتى افهم سوق التداول جيدا وعدم فتح حساب حقيقي من الان  
> مع العلم ان التوصيات موجوده حتى لدى الشركه الوسيطه

 ولايهمك

----------


## توفيق12

تعليق استاذي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> تعليق استاذي سمير

  ده مش مثلث لكن تقدر تتعامل معاه كترند عادى

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اريد أفضل مؤشر للاخبار خفيف  وغير ثقيل على الميتا تريدر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اريد أفضل مؤشر للاخبار خفيف  وغير ثقيل على الميتا تريدر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هو عندى واحد قديم على الجهاز ده وان شاء الله ارجع البيت اشوف لك اخر الاصدار

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير  
اخي سمير مالمقصود بالرافعه المالية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> مساء الخير  
> اخي سمير مالمقصود بالرافعه المالية

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هى تسهيل من البروكر ويتم بناء عليها تحديد نسبة المارجن المحجوز 
يعنى لو انت حسابك مينى (حجم العقد 10000 دولار) وانت اخترت الرافعة 1:200
فيتم احتساب المارجن على اساس قسمة حجم العقد على الرافعة = 10000 / 200 = 50 دولار

----------


## MR.NO

اخي العزيز لقد قمت باضافة اكسبيرت ولكن عندما اضعه على الشارت يعطي رسالة خطأ ويغلق الميتا تريدر علما ناي شغلت خاصية الخبير الالي قمت بما يلي Allow live trading يتم تفعيلهاAllow DLL import يتم تفعيلها لا يتم تفعيل confirm DLL function calls   وارجو منك اخي العزيز شرح كل معنى كلمة magic و enter point 1  في هذا الاكسبيرت المرفق وشكراااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز لقد قمت باضافة اكسبيرت ولكن عندما اضعه على الشارت يعطي رسالة خطأ ويغلق الميتا تريدر علما ناي شغلت خاصية الخبير الالي قمت بما يلي Allow live trading يتم تفعيلهاAllow DLL import يتم تفعيلها لا يتم تفعيل confirm DLL function calls   وارجو منك اخي العزيز شرح كل معنى كلمة magic و enter point 1  في هذا الاكسبيرت المرفق وشكراااااااااا

 انا طبعا خبرتى ضعيفة فى الاكسبيرتات ولكن عندى النية لبدء التعلم بس ربنا يكرم وطبعا مش هقدر افيدك لكن حسب قرائتى الماجيك ده رقم بيتم وضعه لمعرفة اى الصفقات اللى تم فتحها عن طريق هذا الاكسبيرت لو هناك عدة اكسبيرتات

----------


## MR.NO

طيب اخي العزيز لماذا لم يفتح الاكسبيرت على الميتا تريدر

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اخي العزيز لماذا لم يفتح الاكسبيرت على الميتا تريدر

 ممكن يكون عيب برمجى فى الربط فيه لكن فى العادة الا اذا انت بتربطه بشئ اخر فتختار dll  لكن المفروض فى العادة بتختار allow live trading

----------


## MR.NO

اخي سمير كيف ارفق ملف في الرسائل الخاصة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير كيف ارفق ملف في الرسائل الخاصة

 عن طريق رفعه على مركز الملفات ووضع اللينك بتاعه فى الرسالة

----------


## MR.NO

مشكورررررررر اخي الكريم

----------


## توفيق12

ما اسم الشمعة التي لا تكون لها ذيول

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما اسم الشمعة التي لا تكون لها ذيول

 ليموزين

----------


## justme

لاحظت ان البعض هنا يقومون باستجار سيرفرات   لماذا يستاجرونها ؟؟  اليس التعامل يكون مع السيرفر الخاص بالشركه المسجل معها في فتح و اغلاق العقود؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لاحظت ان البعض هنا يقومون باستجار سيرفرات   لماذا يستاجرونها ؟؟  اليس التعامل يكون مع السيرفر الخاص بالشركه المسجل معها في فتح و اغلاق العقود؟؟

 صباح الخيرات
تاجير السيرفر لرفع برنامج الميتاتريدر ووضع االكسبيرت عليه وذلك بدلا من التشغيل على جهاز الشخص ومقابلة انقطاع الكهرباء او اعطال الجهاز او غيره من الاسباب

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أصدرت الرابطة الوطنية الأميركية NFA - هيئة الترخيص العالمية المختصة بترخيص أعمال الشركات الأميركية و ضبط القوانين - قرار هام جدا يرجى لكل المتداولين مع شركات الوساطة الأميركية الأطّلاع عليه اذ أنّه يؤثر استراتيجيات و طرق المتاجرة  وهو ايفاف الهديج قبل 15 مايو ومع انى لا اعرف ما معنى الهديج ارجو ان تشرحلى كيف يمكن ان يؤثر مثل هذا الخبر على عمليه التداول فى المستقبل ولا اتجاهل هذا الخبر شكرا جزيلا عنوان الخبر http://www.*************.com/article.php?ID=7375

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أصدرت الرابطة الوطنية الأميركية NFA - هيئة الترخيص العالمية المختصة بترخيص أعمال الشركات الأميركية و ضبط القوانين - قرار هام جدا يرجى لكل المتداولين مع شركات الوساطة الأميركية الأطّلاع عليه اذ أنّه يؤثر استراتيجيات و طرق المتاجرة  وهو ايفاف الهديج قبل 15 مايو ومع انى لا اعرف ما معنى الهديج ارجو ان تشرحلى كيف يمكن ان يؤثر مثل هذا الخبر على عمليه التداول فى المستقبل ولا اتجاهل هذا الخبر شكرا جزيلا عنوان الخبر http://www.*************.com/article.php?ID=7375

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عندما تقرا شئ فى مواقع اخرى حاول تراجع الموضايع هنا هتلاقى عنه موضوع ان شاء الله حتى لا تضع روابط خارجية ممكن ان تكون مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى 
بالنسبة للهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية يعنى لو انت معك صفقة شراء والسعر عكس عليك وتريد ان توقف الخسارة الحالية ولاتريد ان تضع استوب هتفتح صفقة معاكسة وهى صفقة بيع 
طبعا الهيدج لا ننصح به لانه متعب نفسيا ومهلك لرؤوس الاموال 
طبعا هيؤثر عليك لو انت تستخدمه ولو لا تستخدمه فلا تاثير بالمرة

----------


## adaaam2

كيف اسحب نقودي من حسابي بشركة الوساطة هل من الممكن ببساطة ان احول حسابي بشركة الوساطة الي حسابي بالبنك الذي اتعامل معة في دولتي وكيف يتم التحويل هل عن طريق الفيزا كارد ؟؟ هل يوجد طرق اخري لسحب النقود وماهي هذة الطرق؟؟
مع العلم سوف اقوم بفتح حساب cms forex 
اكيد الاجابة موجودة علي المنتدي بس انا عملت بحث ولم اصل لشئ

----------


## hala2244

لو سمحتو . أنا أريد أن أعرف .
لمن يكون الترند بهذا الشكل . هل يعتبر صاعد أم هابط ؟؟
أي خط فيهم الي صح . وأي واحد الخطأ ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اسحب نقودي من حسابي بشركة الوساطة هل من الممكن ببساطة ان احول حسابي بشركة الوساطة الي حسابي بالبنك الذي اتعامل معة في دولتي وكيف يتم التحويل هل عن طريق الفيزا كارد ؟؟ هل يوجد طرق اخري لسحب النقود وماهي هذة الطرق؟؟
> مع العلم سوف اقوم بفتح حساب cms forex 
> اكيد الاجابة موجودة علي المنتدي بس انا عملت بحث ولم اصل لشئ

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للسحب بيكون عن طريق نموذج مخصص لذلك فى الشركة اللى انت مشترك فيها 
عليك بتعبئته وارساله للشركة وهى ستقوم بارسال الاموال الى حسابك وطبعا من ضمن البيانات بيانات البنك الذى ستحول اليه 
طبعا من هذه الطرق شيك بنكى او تحويل بنكى او الفيزا 
بالنسبة للشيك لا انصحك حتى لايضيع فى الطريق اليك لكن التحويل البنكى هو الاضمن والآمن 
وبالنسبة للفيزا لازم ترجع للشركة هل عندها سحب عليها ام لا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحتو . أنا أريد أن أعرف .
> لمن يكون الترند بهذا الشكل . هل يعتبر صاعد أم هابط ؟؟
> أي خط فيهم الي صح . وأي واحد الخطأ ؟؟

 بيعتبر مثلث يعنى فيه ترند هابط وترند صاعد 
وتقدرى تقولى فى الحالة دى ان المضاربين فى حيرة وبالتالى تنتظرى كسر احدهما

----------


## adaaam2

بالنسبة للسحب بيكون عن طريق نموذج مخصص لذلك فى الشركة اللى انت مشترك فيها 
عليك بتعبئته وارساله للشركة وهى ستقوم بارسال الاموال الى حسابك   هل ارسال النموذج عن طريقل الايميل؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة للسحب بيكون عن طريق نموذج مخصص لذلك فى الشركة اللى انت مشترك فيها 
> عليك بتعبئته وارساله للشركة وهى ستقوم بارسال الاموال الى حسابك   هل ارسال النموذج عن طريقل الايميل؟

 نعم اخى الكريم الايميل او الفاكس

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لبعض الموافع او البرامج يوجد عندها فايمه بمزودين  انت تختار منهم 5 مثلا ويكونو اعلى رقم فى عدد النقاط التى حققوها ويتم العمل اليا 
ثم هنا المواقع المعروفه بصفه عامه بالروبت التى تذودك بنقاط الدخول والخروج فما تنصحنى بالعمل على هذه الخدمات حيث انى غير متفرغ تماما للفوركس
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لبعض الموافع او البرامج يوجد عندها فايمه بمزودين  انت تختار منهم 5 مثلا ويكونو اعلى رقم فى عدد النقاط التى حققوها ويتم العمل اليا 
> ثم هنا المواقع المعروفه بصفه عامه بالروبت التى تذودك بنقاط الدخول والخروج فما تنصحنى بالعمل على هذه الخدمات حيث انى غير متفرغ تماما للفوركس
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو تقصد الزولو تريد فحسب مزود التوصيات ونتائجه فان كانت جيدة وجربتها لفترة ديمو ممكن تكمل معاه ان شاء الله لو لم يكن هناك اى مشكلات

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فى شرح رنامج فوركس كلير فابلت هذه الجمله
ماهى الاعدادت وماهى فكره الفواصل العشريه كيف استخدمها  Decimal هي الفواصل العشرية
مثلا لليورو والباوند1.0000 هنالك 4 خانات
الين 000.00خانتين مختصر الكلام انظر لاي زوج كم خانة بعض الفاصلة واضبط الاعدادات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> فى شرح رنامج فوركس كلير فابلت هذه الجمله
> ماهى الاعدادت وماهى فكره الفواصل العشريه كيف استخدمها  Decimal هي الفواصل العشرية
> مثلا لليورو والباوند1.0000 هنالك 4 خانات
> الين 000.00خانتين مختصر الكلام انظر لاي زوج كم خانة بعض الفاصلة واضبط الاعدادات

 للاسف لم استخدمه يمكنك الرجوع الى الموضوع الخاص به وان شاء الله يفيدوك فيه

----------


## alahmar

سؤال لو سمحتم الازواج الرئيسية هي 
GBP/USD
USD/JPY     EUE/USD
طيب الزوج التالي هل يعتبر زوج رئيسي أم لا 
EUR/JPY
ولكم الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال لو سمحتم الازواج الرئيسية هي 
> GBP/USD
> USD/JPY     EUE/USD
> طيب الزوج التالي هل يعتبر زوج رئيسي أم لا 
> EUR/JPY
> ولكم الشكر

 اليورو ين ليس من الازواج الرئيسية

----------


## التائب اليك

> سؤال لو سمحتم الازواج الرئيسية هي 
> GBP/USD
> USD/JPY EUE/USD
> طيب الزوج التالي هل يعتبر زوج رئيسي أم لا 
> EUR/JPY
> ولكم الشكر

 الازواج الرئيسيه هى التى يكون فيها الدولار سواء غمله اساس او مقابله قلت اعدى اسلم عليك استاذ سمير  تقبل تحياتى يا باشا

----------


## التائب اليك

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير   هل فى موضوع او كتب بتكلم عن البورصه المصريه ( غير موضوع استاذ نور المصرى)  وهل هي اصلا حلال زى الهملات ولا فيها شبهه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير   هل فى موضوع او كتب بتكلم عن البورصه المصريه ( غير موضوع استاذ نور المصرى)  وهل هي اصلا حلال زى الهملات ولا فيها شبهه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
موضوع نور هو الاساس ياغالى وفى موضوع لاخونا محمود ايضا استثمارى
بالنسبة للبورصة حلال ياباشا بس تبعد عن الاسهم الربوية مثل البنوك والشركات اللى هى طبيعة عملها حرام

----------


## التائب اليك

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   موضوع نور هو الاساس ياغالى وفى موضوع لاخونا محمود ايضا استثمارى بالنسبة للبورصة حلال ياباشا بس تبعد عن الاسهم الربوية مثل البنوك والشركات اللى هى طبيعة عملها حرام

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير عندي سؤال غايه في الأهميه .
أرجو اجابتي عليه لو تكرمت .
يحدث معي في كثير جدا من الأوقات أكون قد قمت برسم ترند مثالي مرتكز تماما على ثلاث ركائز ودرجة ميلانه معقوله . والتباعد بين الركائز أيضا معقول . وعندما يتم كسر أو اختراق هذا الترند أقوم  بانتظار اغلاق شمعة الكسر والشمعه الثانية التي تعود لاختبار الترند ثم أدخل في الصفقه شراء أو بيع . وماهي الا دقائق معدوده حتى أجد السعر عاد أدراجه من جديد داخل القناه وياما تكبدت الكثير من الخسائر بسبب هذا الموضوع .
وليس فقط على الترند .. حتى على خطوط الفيبوناتشي . أكون مثلا راسمه الخطوط على آخر موجه وأراقب التصحيح . وأجد أن السعر اخترق خط المئه أو كسر الصفر . فأدخل معاه وأجد أن السعر يعود تاني من حيث أتى . 
وكمان على خط الموفنج آفرج . أنا بستخدم الموفنج 50 كمستوى دعم ومقاومه . وعندما يتم اختارقه او كسره برضه بدخل معاه .. لكن نفس الحكايه يرتد السعر من جديد .
من كثر ما تكررت معي هذه القصه والله قلت في نفسي .. ليه ما أخليهاش هي القاعده . يعني لمن يحصل اختاق لفوق أدخل بيع مش شراء .. لأن السعر أكيد حيرتد .. :Stick Out Tongue:  
دي استراتيجيه جديده . .. :Teeth Smile:  يمكن أنزلها في المنتدى قريبا ... استاتيجيه الارتداد .  :Big Grin:  
وعلى فكره هذه الحركة تكررت معي كثيرا جدا أكثر من استكمال السعر لمساره الطبيعي . يعني نسبة الخسائر عندي بسبب ارتداد السعر كانت أكبر من نسبة الأرباح بكثير .
ممكن الله يبارك فيك توضحلي فين المشكله بالظبط ؟؟ لماذا يرتد السعر معي بهذه الطريقه ؟؟
أنا سمعت كتير عن موضوع الاختراق والكسر الوهمي أو الكاذب . طيب كيف يمكنني أن أميز بين الاختراق الحقيقي والوهمي .
بارك الله فيك يا أستاذي . وتقبل تقديري الكبير لك واحترامي .

----------


## اسلام عادل

> أستاذ سمير عندي سؤال غايه في الأهميه .
> أرجو اجابتي عليه لو تكرمت .
> يحدث معي في كثير جدا من الأوقات أكون قد قمت برسم ترند مثالي مرتكز تماما على ثلاث ركائز ودرجة ميلانه معقوله . والتباعد بين الركائز أيضا معقول . وعندما يتم كسر أو اختراق هذا الترند أقوم  بانتظار اغلاق شمعة الكسر والشمعه الثانية التي تعود لاختبار الترند ثم أدخل في الصفقه شراء أو بيع . وماهي الا دقائق معدوده حتى أجد السعر عاد أدراجه من جديد داخل القناه وياما تكبدت الكثير من الخسائر بسبب هذا الموضوع .
> وليس فقط على الترند .. حتى على خطوط الفيبوناتشي . أكون مثلا راسمه الخطوط على آخر موجه وأراقب التصحيح . وأجد أن السعر اخترق خط المئه أو كسر الصفر . فأدخل معاه وأجد أن السعر يعود تاني من حيث أتى . 
> وكمان على خط الموفنج آفرج . أنا بستخدم الموفنج 50 كمستوى دعم ومقاومه . وعندما يتم اختارقه او كسره برضه بدخل معاه .. لكن نفس الحكايه يرتد السعر من جديد .
> من كثر ما تكررت معي هذه القصه والله قلت في نفسي .. ليه ما أخليهاش هي القاعده . يعني لمن يحصل اختاق لفوق أدخل بيع مش شراء .. لأن السعر أكيد حيرتد .. 
> دي استراتيجيه جديده . .. يمكن أنزلها في المنتدى قريبا ... استاتيجيه الارتداد .  
> وعلى فكره هذه الحركة تكررت معي كثيرا جدا أكثر من استكمال السعر لمساره الطبيعي . يعني نسبة الخسائر عندي بسبب ارتداد السعر كانت أكبر من نسبة الأرباح بكثير .
> ممكن الله يبارك فيك توضحلي فين المشكله بالظبط ؟؟ لماذا يرتد السعر معي بهذه الطريقه ؟؟
> ...

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير صيام 
المشكله عندك انك بتعتمدي علي كل اداه من دول لوحدها يعني مينفعش اعتمد علي الموفنج افرج لوحده لازم يكون معاه اشارات تانيه تاكيديه والدخول عن طريق اداه واحده اكيد مش هيبقي دقيق
لان ده تحليل فني يعني المفروض مثلا تستخدمي الدعوم والمقاومه مع الترند مع النماذج السعريه مع الدايفرجنس وهكذا ومش مجرد حاجه واحده للدخول
وكمان لازم تعرف تفرقي بين الارتداد والاختراق 
يعني مثلا لازم اغلاق شمعه فوق الترند لتاكيد الاختراق ولو ماغلقتش يبقي هيرتد وكده يعني

----------


## ابو جحلان

السلام عليكم  
اخواني  
ماهي الازواج السريعة الحركه ؟ 
ماهي الازواج متوسظة الحركة ؟؟ 
ماهي الازواج بطيئة الحركة؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الرجاء ذكرها بالرموز 
مشكورين ماجورين

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لبرناج ميتاستوك هل يغنى عن التوصيات وهل البرنامج بالنسبه لبورصه الاسهم هو نفسه للفوركس

----------


## cata.1966

ما هو الاكسبيرت  وهل مثلا فوركس كلير يعتبر اكسبيرت وبما تنصحنى فى الاعتماد عليها خصوصا انى غير متفرغ

----------


## التائب اليك

> السلام عليكم  
> اخواني  
> ماهي الازواج السريعة الحركه ؟ 
> ماهي الازواج متوسظة الحركة ؟؟ 
> ماهي الازواج بطيئة الحركة؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> الرجاء ذكرها بالرموز 
> مشكورين ماجورين

 مجموعة الأعاصير(اليورو/كندي EUR/CAD ، اليورو/أسترالي RUR/AUD ، الباوند/كندي GBP/CAD ، الباوند/أسترالي GBP/AUD) الازواج سريعه الحركه    اضف عليهم المجنون (الجنيه استرلينى/ ين) gbp/jpy    الدولار - كندى usd/cad  الدولار - ين usd/jpy اكثر الازواج تذبذبا حتى فى ايام سيرهما فى ترند تعود وتصحح وتقترب من نقطه الدخول الاولى  تقبل تحياتى يا غالى

----------


## hala2244

أكيد طبعا يا أستاذ اسلام بارك الله فيك .
أنا لا أعتمد على أداه واحده طبعا . وسدقني دايما بنتظر اغلاق الشمعه فوق الترند أو فوق الفيبو . أو فوق الموفنج . بس برضه في أغلب الأحيان بيرتد السعر معايا .
أكيد في شئ خطأ أنا مش عارفاه .
طيب . أنا ازاي ممكن أفرق بين الكسر الحقيقي والكسر الكاذب . ايه هيا المؤشرات المساعده الي ممكن تساعدني في كشف الحقيقه وتجنب الارتداد ؟؟

----------


## ابو جحلان

> مجموعة الأعاصير(اليورو/كندي EUR/CAD ، اليورو/أسترالي RUR/AUD ، الباوند/كندي GBP/CAD ، الباوند/أسترالي GBP/AUD) الازواج سريعه الحركه    اضف عليهم المجنون (الجنيه استرلينى/ ين) gbp/jpy    الدولار - كندى usd/cad  الدولار - ين usd/jpy اكثر الازواج تذبذبا حتى فى ايام سيرهما فى ترند تعود وتصحح وتقترب من نقطه الدخول الاولى  تقبل تحياتى يا غالى

    :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## ابو جحلان

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم جعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى انت ومن تحب مع من تحب

----------


## سمير صيام

> أكيد طبعا يا أستاذ اسلام بارك الله فيك .
> أنا لا أعتمد على أداه واحده طبعا . وسدقني دايما بنتظر اغلاق الشمعه فوق الترند أو فوق الفيبو . أو فوق الموفنج . بس برضه في أغلب الأحيان بيرتد السعر معايا .
> أكيد في شئ خطأ أنا مش عارفاه .
> طيب . أنا ازاي ممكن أفرق بين الكسر الحقيقي والكسر الكاذب . ايه هيا المؤشرات المساعده الي ممكن تساعدني في كشف الحقيقه وتجنب الارتداد ؟؟

 اهلا بك 
بالنسبة  للكسر الحقيقى والكاذب
ممكن يتعرف بانه لو فى دايفرجنس عكسى والسعر فى مناطق تشبع او بمعرفة الموجة الحالية للموجة 
كل ده لايدينى انه كسر وهمى لكن بيدى احتمالية ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لبرناج ميتاستوك هل يغنى عن التوصيات وهل البرنامج بالنسبه لبورصه الاسهم هو نفسه للفوركس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الميتاستوك هو برنامج تحليلى ولايغنى عن التوصيات وهو للاسهم والعملات ايضا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو الاكسبيرت  وهل مثلا فوركس كلير يعتبر اكسبيرت وبما تنصحنى فى الاعتماد عليها خصوصا انى غير متفرغ

 فوركس كيلر برنامج ليعطى لك اتجاه الصفقة التى تدخل بها 
وانا غير ممارس له وبالتالى نصيحتى فيه لكن تكون سليمة لكن من خلال قراءة الردود التى تكتب عنه فلا انصحك به

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير صيام 
> المشكله عندك انك بتعتمدي علي كل اداه من دول لوحدها يعني مينفعش اعتمد علي الموفنج افرج لوحده لازم يكون معاه اشارات تانيه تاكيديه والدخول عن طريق اداه واحده اكيد مش هيبقي دقيق
> لان ده تحليل فني يعني المفروض مثلا تستخدمي الدعوم والمقاومه مع الترند مع النماذج السعريه مع الدايفرجنس وهكذا ومش مجرد حاجه واحده للدخول
> وكمان لازم تعرف تفرقي بين الارتداد والاختراق 
> يعني مثلا لازم اغلاق شمعه فوق الترند لتاكيد الاختراق ولو ماغلقتش يبقي هيرتد وكده يعني

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## التائب اليك

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم جعلك ربي من اهل الفردوس الاعلى انت ومن تحب مع من تحب

 مشكور اخى على الدعوه الكريمه ولك مثلها  وده رابط لموضوع استاذ سمير ان شاء الله يفيدك عن احصائيه لحركه العملات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68186.html

----------


## hala2244

في رباط لموضوع بيشرح الدايفرجنس بطريقه مبسطه وواضحه ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> في رباط لموضوع بيشرح الدايفرجنس بطريقه مبسطه وواضحه ؟؟؟

 ادخلى على مواضيعى هتلاقى موضوع الدايفرجنس واى سؤال بخصوصه اسالى فى الموضوع هناك

----------


## ام الشيوخ

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  حبيت اشارك معاكم في منتداكم العملاق اللي مشاءالله عليه يعتبر كنز من كنوز عمليات شراء العملات  وانا الصراحه مبتدئه في هالمجال من الناحيه النظريه اما من الناحيه العمليه ف أبداً فأرجو مساعدتي على بدء اول خطواتي لأني الصراحه صار لي اسبوع اقرا في المنتدى على امل اني افهم شي بس للأسف مااستفدت شي :Cry Smile:  مع اني لي خبره بسيطه في تجاره الاسهم والله وفقني فيها فياليت احد يفيدني او يوجهني على اول خطوه ولكم مني احلى تحيه معطره بالعود والعنبر :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  حبيت اشارك معاكم في منتداكم العملاق اللي مشاءالله عليه يعتبر كنز من كنوز عمليات شراء العملات  وانا الصراحه مبتدئه في هالمجال من الناحيه النظريه اما من الناحيه العمليه ف أبداً فأرجو مساعدتي على بدء اول خطواتي لأني الصراحه صار لي اسبوع اقرا في المنتدى على امل اني افهم شي بس للأسف مااستفدت شي مع اني لي خبره بسيطه في تجاره الاسهم والله وفقني فيها فياليت احد يفيدني او يوجهني على اول خطوه ولكم مني احلى تحيه معطره بالعود والعنبر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا فى المتداول العربى 
عليك بالكتاب الموجود فى الرابط  ادناه اقرايه سيعطيكى فكرة عامة وان شاء الله بعدها عليكى بكتاب جون ميرفى لتعلم التحليل الفنى واى سؤال جاهزين ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html

----------


## hala2244

معلش أستاذ سمير بس أنا ما عرفتش أوصل للمواضيع بتاعت حضرتك . عشان أوصل لموضوع الديفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش أستاذ سمير بس أنا ما عرفتش أوصل للمواضيع بتاعت حضرتك . عشان أوصل لموضوع الديفرجنس

 اتفضلى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير . بجد .. بشكرك من كل قلبي .
انت مهتم بينا احنا المبتدئين بشكل رائع . جزاك الله خير .
استاذنا الكريم . أنا سمعت أنه شركة اف اكس سول .... أخيرا حتنزل برنامج ال تريدر . 
هل هذا الكلام صحيح أم أنه مجرد اشاعات ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير . بجد .. بشكرك من كل قلبي .
> انت مهتم بينا احنا المبتدئين بشكل رائع . جزاك الله خير .
> استاذنا الكريم . أنا سمعت أنه شركة اف اكس سول .... أخيرا حتنزل برنامج ال تريدر . 
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح أم أنه مجرد اشاعات ؟؟؟

  حقيقة ان شاء الله

----------


## Nourass

عندي سؤال بخصوص  الهارمونيك  
ماهو 
ما فوائده 
ما مدى صدقه  
هل هو من ادوات التحليل الفني ام رقمي ام هو تحليل منفصل عنهم 
وهل تعتمد عليه  يا سمير في تحليلاتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي سؤال بخصوص  الهارمونيك  
> ماهو 
> ما فوائده 
> ما مدى صدقه  
> هل هو من ادوات التحليل الفني ام رقمي ام هو تحليل منفصل عنهم 
> وهل تعتمد عليه  يا سمير في تحليلاتك

 الهارمونيك احدى ادوات التحليل الفنى لانه يعتمد على الفايبوناتشى وانا لا اعتمد عليه لانى لا اعرف كل نماذجه

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
معلش سؤالى دقيق شويه وعارف انه هايسبب ليك صداع لذاساحاول ابسطه واختصره قدر الامكان
فى برنامج ما مطلوب وضع اغلاق اخر 10 شموع وكما تعلم ان اغلاق الشمعه البيضاء يكون فى اعلى جسم الشمعه والشمعه السوداء يكون الاغلاق فى اسفلها 
لما اتجهت للشارت وجدت مثلا شمعه بيضاء وقبلها شمعه سوداء (كمثال) فكان الاغلاق هو نفس االاغلاق للشمعه قبلها وتكرر هذا فكانت النتيجه ان الخانات العشره المطلوبه منى فى البرنامج بعضها متكرر ونفس الرقم مما افسد عمل البرنامج
دعنى اطرح السؤال كما ورد فى شرح البرنامج وفسره لى  اذا سمحت
وضع اغلاقات اخر 10 شمعات (هذا هو السؤال بدون زياده او نقصان)
هل هذ الاغلاقات  هى فى اخر الذيل ولا يفرق سوداء او بيضاء 
ارجو الشرح
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ام الشيوخ

:015: اشكرك اخوي سمير عالتجاوب السريع وانشاءلله استفيد من الكتاب واقدر افهمه بسرعه شاكره لتعاونكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  تحيه طيبه
> معلش سؤالى دقيق شويه وعارف انه هايسبب ليك صداع لذاساحاول ابسطه واختصره قدر الامكان
> فى برنامج ما مطلوب وضع اغلاق اخر 10 شموع وكما تعلم ان اغلاق الشمعه البيضاء يكون فى اعلى جسم الشمعه والشمعه السوداء يكون الاغلاق فى اسفلها 
> لما اتجهت للشارت وجدت مثلا شمعه بيضاء وقبلها شمعه سوداء (كمثال) فكان الاغلاق هو نفس االاغلاق للشمعه قبلها وتكرر هذا فكانت النتيجه ان الخانات العشره المطلوبه منى فى البرنامج بعضها متكرر ونفس الرقم مما افسد عمل البرنامج
> دعنى اطرح السؤال كما ورد فى شرح البرنامج وفسره لى  اذا سمحت
> وضع اغلاقات اخر 10 شمعات (هذا هو السؤال بدون زياده او نقصان)
> هل هذ الاغلاقات  هى فى اخر الذيل ولا يفرق سوداء او بيضاء 
> ارجو الشرح
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاجابة هى وضع الاغلاقات حتى وان تكررت مادام البرنامج يعتمد على ذلك وده هيكون دليل على التذبذب وقتها وطبعا لايفرق شكل الشمعة مادام يعتمد على الاغلاقات

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ازيك ياستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  
انا انقطعت عن المنتدي فترة عشان عمال اقرا وأتسلح عشان الواحد  يخش السوق علي ارض صلبه
وفعلا كلما ازدت علما..ازددت علما بجهلي ! 
في كتاب قريت فيه استخدام المدي اليومي للعملات في التاجره... يعني ( مثلا ) اليورو دولا بيتحرك 50 نقطه في اليوم ...وهكذا .... 
بس انا حسيت ان ده كلام نظري بحت مالوش اي علاقة بارض الواقع...ايه رأي حضرتك في الكلام ده؟
وهل ينفع فعلا ان انا استخدم المدي اليومي للعملات في المتاجرة؟ 
واذا كان ينفع...فياريت حضرتك تديني فكرة عن المدي ده خصوصا بالنسبة لل
USD/GBP)   &  (EUR / USD ) 
وطبعا احب اهني الاستاذة هاله علي الاستراتيجية الجديده بتاعتها ( استراتيجيه الارتداد )  :015:  
موتتني من الضحك علي فكرة... بس والله معاها حق.....يعني انا قريت كتير ان الواحد لما بيتصرف زي الناس بيخسر....يبقي فعلا الحل اننا لما نلاقي فرصه شراء نبيع....والعكس بالعكس !!!!! 
بس انا مايجيليش قلب اعمل كده :Doh:    :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ازيك ياستاذ سمير  
> انا انقطعت عن المنتدي فترة عشان عمال اقرا وأتسلح عشان الواحد  يخش السوق علي ارض صلبه
> وفعلا كلما ازدت علما..ازددت علما بجهلي ! 
> في كتاب قريت فيه استخدام المدي اليومي للعملات في التاجره... يعني ( مثلا ) اليورو دولا بيتحرك 50 نقطه في اليوم ...وهكذا .... 
> بس انا حسيت ان ده كلام نظري بحت مالوش اي علاقة بارض الواقع...ايه رأي حضرتك في الكلام ده؟
> وهل ينفع فعلا ان انا استخدم المدي اليومي للعملات في المتاجرة؟ 
> واذا كان ينفع...فياريت حضرتك تديني فكرة عن المدي ده خصوصا بالنسبة لل
> USD/GBP)   &  (EUR / USD ) 
> وطبعا احب اهني الاستاذة هاله علي الاستراتيجية الجديده بتاعتها ( استراتيجيه الارتداد )  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا كلامك سليم وعشان كده انا عملت الموضوع التالى وانت فى الاجازة بتاعتك يمكنك الرجوع اليه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68186.html

----------


## Amir_vet

وحشتني سرعة ردك ياأستاذ سمير  :Good:  
بجد لو كل الناس مهتمة بشغلها زي حضرتك مكانش ده بقي حالنا  :Asvc:   :A011:

----------


## Amir_vet

طبعا مجهود جبار تشكر عليه ياأستاذ سمير... 
انا بس عندي سؤال صغير.... 
اللي انا لاحظته ان حضرتك كاتب متوسط المدي اليومي لحركة العمله في السنه كامله 
لكن اللي قريته بيقول ان تغيير المدي اليومي بيكون علي هيئة Cycles 
يعني الربع الأول من السنه... غير الربع التاني ..وهكذا 
متهيالي حضرتك عملت كده عشان الفرق بينهم بسيط جدا...صح ؟ 
والواحد يعتمد علي موضوع المدي اليومي ده بنسبة مصداقيه كام % ؟ 
واحا بنقول المدي ( اليومي ) مقصود ايه بكلمة يومي دي؟ ..لأن حضرتك عارف ان الفوركس 24 ساعه متواصله .. ويستمر ..
ويستمر... !!  :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طبعا مجهود جبار تشكر عليه ياأستاذ سمير... 
> انا بس عندي سؤال صغير.... 
> اللي انا لاحظته ان حضرتك كاتب متوسط المدي اليومي لحركة العمله في السنه كامله 
> لكن اللي قريته بيقول ان تغيير المدي اليومي بيكون علي هيئة Cycles 
> يعني الربع الأول من السنه... غير الربع التاني ..وهكذا 
> متهيالي حضرتك عملت كده عشان الفرق بينهم بسيط جدا...صح ؟ 
> والواحد يعتمد علي موضوع المدي اليومي ده بنسبة مصداقيه كام % ؟ 
> واحا بنقول المدي ( اليومي ) مقصود ايه بكلمة يومي دي؟ ..لأن حضرتك عارف ان الفوركس 24 ساعه متواصله .. ويستمر ..
> ويستمر... !!

 لو كل ربع سنة هيكون شكل مختلف مكنش حد غلب وبقى الموضوع سهل جدا
طبعا الحركة متنوعة حتى فى الربع الواحد 
وان شاء الله ساقوم بعمل تقرير ربع سنوى لكل عملة ونسبة الحركة فيها
وبالنسبة للمدى اليومى فهو مقصود المتوسط اليومى للحركة على مر السنة كلها وكانت الاحصائيات القديمة تقوم على ذلك وكما قلت ساعدلها الى كل ربع سنة ان شاء الله

----------


## SHEKOO_999

تكفون يا أخوان أريد خادم (سيرفر ) يعمل مع برنامج التريد4 أو الميتاتريدر به أكثر العملات والذهب والنفط وإقفال الأربع ساعات سليم 100%   الله يجزاكم ألف خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> تكفون يا أخوان أريد خادم (سيرفر ) يعمل مع برنامج التريد4 أو الميتاتريدر به أكثر العملات والذهب والنفط وإقفال الأربع ساعات سليم 100%   الله يجزاكم ألف خير

 ان شاء الله انتظر خلال اقل من اسبوعين برنامج افكسول به المطلوب ا ن شاء الله

----------


## Amir_vet

> لو كل ربع سنة هيكون شكل مختلف مكنش حد غلب وبقى الموضوع سهل جدا
> طبعا الحركة متنوعة حتى فى الربع الواحد 
> وان شاء الله ساقوم بعمل تقرير ربع سنوى لكل عملة ونسبة الحركة فيها
> وبالنسبة للمدى اليومى فهو مقصود المتوسط اليومى للحركة على مر السنة كلها وكانت الاحصائيات القديمة تقوم على ذلك وكما قلت ساعدلها الى كل ربع سنة ان شاء الله

 جميل جدا... طيب معلش بقي هو ممكن يكون سؤال بدائي اوي.... انا اللي اعرفه ان انا هاستفيد من المتوسط اليومي ده لما اكون مثلا عارف ان من الساعه 12 صباحا لحد الساعه 12 صباحا تاني يوم ( 24 ساعه) الزوج ده هايتحرك 40 نقطة مثلا.... 
لكن انا ايه اللي هاستفيده لما اعرف اننا اذا جمعنا عدد النقط اللي الزوج بيتحركها طول السنه.وقسمناهم علي 365 هايطلعلنا 40 نقطه... 
اقصد يعني ان البدايه والنهاية بتاعه حركة ال 40 نقطه دول لازم تكون محددة عشان اعرف استفيد منها....صح ؟

----------


## nothingimpossible

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ...
انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى حبيت اتعرف على عالم جديد يثير فضولي من فتره
معلوماتي فيه صفر ، معلوماتي تنحصر فقط بمجال تعليم الاطفال وأرغب بالتغيير اذا شاء رب العالمين
اتمنى أن اجد عندكم اعضاء المنتدى من يشجع ولا يثبط الهمم ويدلني على طرق التعلم خطوه خطوه
وان تتسع صدوركم لأسألتي واستفساراتي وتحيه طيبه للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> جميل جدا... طيب معلش بقي هو ممكن يكون سؤال بدائي اوي.... انا اللي اعرفه ان انا هاستفيد من المتوسط اليومي ده لما اكون مثلا عارف ان من الساعه 12 صباحا لحد الساعه 12 صباحا تاني يوم ( 24 ساعه) الزوج ده هايتحرك 40 نقطة مثلا.... 
> لكن انا ايه اللي هاستفيده لما اعرف اننا اذا جمعنا عدد النقط اللي الزوج بيتحركها طول السنه.وقسمناهم علي 365 هايطلعلنا 40 نقطه... 
> اقصد يعني ان البدايه والنهاية بتاعه حركة ال 40 نقطه دول لازم تكون محددة عشان اعرف استفيد منها....صح ؟

 المدى اليومى تستفيد منه لو الترند صاعد وانت عايز تبيع فلو قلنا المدى اليومى حاليا لليورو هو 225 يبقى عشان ابيع استنى تنتهى حركة 225 نقطة او ما يقاربها حتى ابيع من مقاومة 
طبعا ال 225 ممكن تكون 500 وممكن تكون 100 فده متوسط عام

----------


## Amir_vet

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ...
> انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى حبيت اتعرف على عالم جديد يثير فضولي من فتره
> معلوماتي فيه صفر ، معلوماتي تنحصر فقط بمجال تعليم الاطفال وأرغب بالتغيير اذا شاء رب العالمين
> اتمنى أن اجد عندكم اعضاء المنتدى من يشجع ولا يثبط الهمم ويدلني على طرق التعلم خطوه خطوه
> وان تتسع صدوركم لأسألتي واستفساراتي وتحيه طيبه للجميع

 اهلا بيكي معانا في المنتدي... 
مش هتلاقي افضل من الأستاذ سمير صيام كمرشد ليكي في عالم الفوركس 
امشي وراه وهتكسبي دهب ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ...
> انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى حبيت اتعرف على عالم جديد يثير فضولي من فتره
> معلوماتي فيه صفر ، معلوماتي تنحصر فقط بمجال تعليم الاطفال وأرغب بالتغيير اذا شاء رب العالمين
> اتمنى أن اجد عندكم اعضاء المنتدى من يشجع ولا يثبط الهمم ويدلني على طرق التعلم خطوه خطوه
> وان تتسع صدوركم لأسألتي واستفساراتي وتحيه طيبه للجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة اتلله
اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا 
عليك اولا قراءة هذا الكتاب المختصر لكتاب لفوركس خطوة خطوة وهو هيعطيك فكرة عامة عن الفوركس https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...ep_by_step.zip 
ومن ثم عليك بقراءة هذا الكتاب عن الفوركس وهو سيعطيك فكرة اكبر ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/835152-4061-post.html 
وبعد ذلك عليك بمتابعة المنتدى التعليمى ففيه الكثير من المواضيع التعليمية واى سؤال نحن حاضرين 
والمثل بيقول مافيش شئ مستحيل  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amir_vet

> المدى اليومى تستفيد منه لو الترند صاعد وانت عايز تبيع فلو قلنا المدى اليومى حاليا لليورو هو 225 يبقى عشان ابيع استنى تنتهى حركة 225 نقطة او ما يقاربها حتى ابيع من مقاومة 
> طبعا ال 225 ممكن تكون 500 وممكن تكون 100 فده متوسط عام

 والله انا مكسوف وانا بسالك من حلمك عليا   
ماهي هيه دي النقطه بقي ..مالسوق علي طول بيتحرك 24 ساعه 
 ال 225  نقطة دول بقي بيبدأوا منين وبينتهوا  فين؟  ومعلش اذا كنت رحبت بالعضوة الجديده وده مش من حقي يعني

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله انا مكسوف وانا بسالك من حلمك عليا   
> ماهي هيه دي النقطه بقي ..مالسوق علي طول بيتحرك 24 ساعه 
>  ال 225  نقطة دول بقي بيبدأوا منين وبينتهوا  فين؟  ومعلش اذا كنت رحبت بالعضوة الجديده وده مش من حقي يعني

 ياباشا ترجب زى ما انت عايز  
بالنسبة للمدى فهو لليوم الواحد وليس للاسبوع كله يعنى اقل سعر فى اليوم واعلى سعر فى اليوم

----------


## Amir_vet

> ياباشا ترجب زى ما انت عايز  
> بالنسبة للمدى فهو لليوم الواحد وليس للاسبوع كله يعنى اقل سعر فى اليوم واعلى سعر فى اليوم

 هههههههههه.. بلاش تزعل مني... معلش أخر مرة .يعني افهم من كلام حضرتك انك تقصد اليوم اللي هو بيبدأ من 12 صبحا وينتهي 12 صباحا في اليوم التالي ؟

----------


## nothingimpossible

كل الشكر للترحيب والرد السريع
لنا لقاء بعد قراءتي الكتب

----------


## سمير صيام

> هههههههههه.. بلاش تزعل مني... معلش أخر مرة .يعني افهم من كلام حضرتك انك تقصد اليوم اللي هو بيبدأ من 12 صبحا وينتهي 12 صباحا في اليوم التالي ؟

 اليوم يبدا الساعة 11 بالليل بتوقيت القاهرة الى تانى يوم الساعة 11 بالليل

----------


## Amir_vet

متشكر اوي ياأستاذ سمير...  
انا عارف ان انا تعبت حضرتك معايا....  
بس اكيد حضرتك هاتنبسط لما تعرف ان انا فهمت اخيرا !!  :Asvc:    :A110:

----------


## سمير صيام

> متشكر اوي ياأستاذ سمير...  
> انا عارف ان انا تعبت حضرتك معايا....  
> بس اكيد حضرتك هاتنبسط لما تعرف ان انا فهمت اخيرا !!

 الحمد الله  :Good:

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم اخي سمير هل يمكن ان يكون الحساب ميني+ميكرو او ستاندر+ميكرو  اي مثلا اريد شراء 1.01 لوت يورو/دولار (قيمة النقطة 10$ ) وذلك في حساب واحد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير هل يمكن ان يكون الحساب ميني+ميكرو او ستاندر+ميكرو  اي مثلا اريد شراء 1.01 لوت يورو/دولار (قيمة النقطة 10$ ) وذلك في حساب واحد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ممكن تخلى الحساب ميكرو وتدخل 11 عقد يبقوا 1.1 مينى او 0.11 عادى
يعنى مش محتاج كل شوية تحول بينهم

----------


## eng.osama

قمت بتحميل برنامج فاكسم من على الموقع الرسمي اليوم وعندما قمت بالدخول عليه اكتشفت إختلافاً عن السوف وير الذي كنت اعمل عليه قبل ذلك   فقد كنت اقف على اي زوج واضغط كليك يمين للدخول على شارت الزوج ولكن الان عندما اضغط على اي زوج بكليك يمين لا اجد امر الدخول للشارت كما اجد اختلافاً في السوفت وير    هل تم تحديث السوفت وير ام ان المشكلة عندي ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> قمت بتحميل برنامج فاكسم من على الموقع الرسمي اليوم وعندما قمت بالدخول عليه اكتشفت إختلافاً عن السوف وير الذي كنت اعمل عليه قبل ذلك   فقد كنت اقف على اي زوج واضغط كليك يمين للدخول على شارت الزوج ولكن الان عندما اضغط على اي زوج بكليك يمين لا اجد امر الدخول للشارت كما اجد اختلافاً في السوفت وير    هل تم تحديث السوفت وير ام ان المشكلة عندي ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نعم هذا اصدار جديد تم تغييره من فترة وهذا شرحه https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36443.html 
والان الشارت اصبح فى برنامج منفصل تنزله من الرابط التالى http://switch.atdmt.com/action/gdifx...loadButton08_9 
وهذا ايضا الشرح الخاص به  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36695.html

----------


## أبوفراس

*السلام عليكم*  *أشكركم على مد يد العون لكل المبتدئين والراغبين بتعلم المزيد*  *جزاكم الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*  *سؤالي هو ما هي الطريقة المثلى لإجراء الباك تيست على الميتا تريد بالنسبة لأي استراتيجية؟*   *بانتظار عونكم وإجابتكم*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *السلام عليكم*  *أشكركم على مد يد العون لكل المبتدئين والراغبين بتعلم المزيد*  *جزاكم الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*  *سؤالي هو ما هي الطريقة المثلى لإجراء الباك تيست على الميتا تريد بالنسبة لأي استراتيجية؟*   *بانتظار عونكم وإجابتكم*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل هذا الموضوع هيفيدك ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68657.html

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم 
اتعلمت الفوركس من سنة لمدة شهرين من المنتدى لكن ماكنتش اخد الأمر بجدية للاسف وبعدها انشغلت فى تعليم الأتوكاد اللى هو مجال شغلى حاليا
والحمد للـه بعد مابقيت مهيأ ومستريح نفسياً فكرت فالرجوع للفوركس 
والى شجعنى اكتر معرض ترند بالقاهرة هذا الشهر فتح نفسى بصراحة انى ارجع وكمل فية وانبسطت جداً بالمعرض وبجناح المنتدى العربى وبكل الناس الجميلة اللى قابلتها استاذ ابو عاصم واستاذ محمود صيام والمهندس وليد الحلو ورانيا ومحمد عذب و.....اسف لو نسيت اى اسماء    :Big Grin:  بتمنا تستحملو اسألتى الجهنمية لغايةما احط نفسى فأول طريق النجاح ان شاء اللـه   :Emoticon1: فى سؤال مواجهنى حالياً فى رسم الترند عايز اعرف انهو ترند هو الصح 
هل المنقط لا الأحمر على شارت اليورو استرلينى 
الشكل فى المرفقات 
نفس السؤال على الشارت الأخر لنفس الزوج لكن على اليومى 
الترند بالخط الأصفر هل كلامى صح الترند مرسوم صح وانو اكسر وبدأ يكون ترند هابط دأ يظهر على 4ساعات  
معلش استحملونى وجزاكم اللـه كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اتعلمت الفوركس من سنة لمدة شهرين من المنتدى لكن ماكنتش اخد الأمر بجدية للاسف وبعدها انشغلت فى تعليم الأتوكاد اللى هو مجال شغلى حاليا
> والحمد للـه بعد مابقيت مهيأ ومستريح نفسياً فكرت فالرجوع للفوركس 
> والى شجعنى اكتر معرض ترند بالقاهرة هذا الشهر فتح نفسى بصراحة انى ارجع وكمل فية وانبسطت جداً بالمعرض وبجناح المنتدى العربى وبكل الناس الجميلة اللى قابلتها استاذ ابو عاصم واستاذ محمود صيام والمهندس وليد الحلو ورانيا ومحمد عذب و.....اسف لو نسيت اى اسماء    بتمنا تستحملو اسألتى الجهنمية لغايةما احط نفسى فأول طريق النجاح ان شاء اللـه  فى سؤال مواجهنى حالياً فى رسم الترند عايز اعرف انهو ترند هو الصح 
> هل المنقط لا الأحمر على شارت اليورو استرلينى 
> الشكل فى المرفقات 
> نفس السؤال على الشارت الأخر لنفس الزوج لكن على اليومى 
> الترند بالخط الأصفر هل كلامى صح الترند مرسوم صح وانو اكسر وبدأ يكون ترند هابط دأ يظهر على 4ساعات  
> معلش استحملونى وجزاكم اللـه كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا مرة اخرى وتشرفنا بيك فى المعرض 
بالنسبة للترندات انا افضل انك تتابع مع اى موضوع فيه تحليل فنى مثل الكافيه او الترند المكسور لانه هيكون تدريب اكتر هناك 
بالنسبة للترند اليومى فالاصفر هو الصحيح والترند الصحيح يكون من قمم او قيعان ويكون له 3 ارتكازات متباعدة وليس متلاصقة لذلك الاصفر هو الاصح 
بالنسبة للاربع ساعات المنقط هو الافضل وممكن تاخده من القمة الاعلى كمان

----------


## eng.osama

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  نعم هذا اصدار جديد تم تغييره من فترة وهذا شرحه https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36443.html  والان الشارت اصبح فى برنامج منفصل تنزله من الرابط التالى http://switch.atdmt.com/action/gdifx...loadButton08_9  وهذا ايضا الشرح الخاص به  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36695.html

   اخي العزيز سمير صيام   كنت اتكلم عن برنامج فاكسم ولكنني وجدت الروابط كلها تشير إلى برنامج فكسول  فهل الأمر غير مقصود ام فاكسم تستخدم الأن نفس البرنامج خاصة فكسول ؟

----------


## Tamer Adel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهلا بك اخى الكريم وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا مرة اخرى وتشرفنا بيك فى المعرض  بالنسبة للترندات انا افضل انك تتابع مع اى موضوع فيه تحليل فنى مثل الكافيه او الترند المكسور لانه هيكون تدريب اكتر هناك  بالنسبة للترند اليومى فالاصفر هو الصحيح والترند الصحيح يكون من قمم او قيعان ويكون له 3 ارتكازات متباعدة وليس متلاصقة لذلك الاصفر هو الاصح  بالنسبة للاربع ساعات المنقط هو الافضل وممكن تاخده من القمة الاعلى كمان

 شكرا ليك ياباشا على التوضيح
ومعلش استحملنى
واكيد الشرف كان ليا انى اقابل ناس رائعة زيكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز سمير صيام   كنت اتكلم عن برنامج فاكسم ولكنني وجدت الروابط كلها تشير إلى برنامج فكسول  فهل الأمر غير مقصود ام فاكسم تستخدم الأن نفس البرنامج خاصة فكسول ؟

  معلش اصل اغلب الاسئلة عن افكسول وبلنسبة لافكسم نعم هناك ايضا اصدار جديد من البرنامج والشارت مختلف عن القديم ومحتاج منك شوية تمرين للتعود عليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا ليك ياباشا على التوضيح
> ومعلش استحملنى
> واكيد الشرف كان ليا انى اقابل ناس رائعة زيكم

 مافيش اى مشكلة واى اسافسارات تحت امرك

----------


## أبوفراس

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اتفضل هذا الموضوع هيفيدك ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68657.html

  *لك جزيل الشكر أستاذي الكريم*   *بالفعل موضوع مفيد جداً وشامل ويفي بالطلب تماماً*  *جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير عليكم  
امس اتعلمت كام شىء جميل من المنتدى وبأذن اللـه طبق ونزل التطبيق هنا بعد اذنكم ومعلش هزعجكم معايا 
هبدأ اليوم بخطوط الترند 
حاسس ان الخطوط تحديدها بقا اصعب من الأول والسوق اخد اتجاهات غريبة بيتصعب معاها تحديد الترند لكن ان شاء اللـه كل شىء بالممارسة هيخلينى اتقن رسمها 
انا هرفق كام شارت 
الشارت رقم 1
يورو بوند
شارت نص ساعة 
رسمت ترندين
الأول ترند هابط واتكسر
الثانى ترند صاعد  
الشارت رقم 2
يورو استرالى
شارت4ساعات 
رسمت ترند هابط باللون الأبيض اعتقد انو اتكسر
وفى اعتقاد تانى انى ارسم ترند ايضاًَ من نفس نقطة بداية الترند الهالط على القمم المكونة حديثاً وبصراحة مش عارف صح ولا غلط المهم انا عملتلكم الفكرة بالخط اللى لونو احمر واعتقد انها خاطئة اصلاً بس انا رسمتها لتوضيح كلامى فقط لاغير
على نفس الشارت رسمت فايبوناتشى ان شاء اللـه يكون صح  
الشارت رقم 3
يورو فرنك
الشارت دة محير بالنسبة ليا 
وللاسف الحاجات اللى بالشكل دة هى اللى كانت بتخوفنى من الشارت وتحليلوة وبتخلينى ادور على شارت يكون اوضح واسهل
الشارت دة ظاهر بالنسبة ليا فية 3حالات
ترند هابط رسمتو باللون الأبيض
ترند صاعد رسمتو  باللون الأصفر
اخر حالة حاسس انو ترند جانبى وشكل شىء شبة قناة هى المحصورة بين الخطين الأحمر والأبيض 
الشارت رقم 4
يورو استرلينى 
ترند صاعد على شارت الساعة   :Asvc:  اسف جدا على السؤال الطويل العريض دة ويارب اكون عملت  شىء واحد صح 
ومعلش استحملونى لأنى هحاول اطبق اللى اتعلمتو دايما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## مستر فوركس

لدي سؤال وأتمنى الرد عليه سريعا كما عودتمونا ... 
سؤالي:
لدي حساب 10000 دولار وأحتاج إلى وضع عقود كبيرة بنفس الوقت مثلا 0.3 ثم 0.6 ثم 1.2  وهكذا 
لكن بالطبع عند نقطة معينة يعطيني إشارة إلى أنه (money not enough)  
فما الحل ؟
هل أطلب من الشركة الوسيطة رفع الرافعة من 1:200  إلى 1:400 مثلا ؟
أم أطلب منهم زيادة المارجن ؟ 
أي الطلبين هو الصحيح ؟ 
ومشكورين يا أحلى منتدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير عليكم  
> امس اتعلمت كام شىء جميل من المنتدى وبأذن اللـه طبق ونزل التطبيق هنا بعد اذنكم ومعلش هزعجكم معايا 
> هبدأ اليوم بخطوط الترند 
> حاسس ان الخطوط تحديدها بقا اصعب من الأول والسوق اخد اتجاهات غريبة بيتصعب معاها تحديد الترند لكن ان شاء اللـه كل شىء بالممارسة هيخلينى اتقن رسمها 
> انا هرفق كام شارت 
> الشارت رقم 1
> يورو بوند
> شارت نص ساعة 
> ...

  تم اعلاه واهلا بك

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدي سؤال وأتمنى الرد عليه سريعا كما عودتمونا ... 
> سؤالي:
> لدي حساب 10000 دولار وأحتاج إلى وضع عقود كبيرة بنفس الوقت مثلا 0.3 ثم 0.6 ثم 1.2  وهكذا 
> لكن بالطبع عند نقطة معينة يعطيني إشارة إلى أنه (money not enough)  
> فما الحل ؟
> هل أطلب من الشركة الوسيطة رفع الرافعة من 1:200  إلى 1:400 مثلا ؟
> أم أطلب منهم زيادة المارجن ؟ 
> أي الطلبين هو الصحيح ؟ 
> ومشكورين يا أحلى منتدى

  اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لسؤالك فستحتاج مارجن كبير ولن يكفى 10000 دولار وطبعا هتحتاج تزود الرافعة مؤقتا لانه سيتم الغاء ذلك عن قريب وزيادة المارجن المتاح هى انك تزود فلوس فى حسابك ان شاء الله

----------


## Tamer Adel

> تم اعلاه واهلا بك

  شكرا ليك على الرد والتوضيح  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم 
شارت اليورو دولار 
4ساعات
حددت الدعوم والمقاومات علية 
الدعوم باللون الأحمر
المقاومات باللون الأصفر 
الشارت الأخر على اليومى ظهرلى علية نموذج ياترا انا حددتو صح ولا هو مش نموذج 
فى سؤال بسيط مكانى هنا صح اى شىء اتعلمو وطبق علية ممكن انزلو هنا ولا مكانى غلط وهنا مكان للأسئلة والطلبات بس لأنى حاسس انى مزهقك معايا يا استاذ سمير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> شارت اليورو دولار 
> 4ساعات
> حددت الدعوم والمقاومات علية 
> الدعوم باللون الأحمر
> المقاومات باللون الأصفر 
> الشارت الأخر على اليومى ظهرلى علية نموذج ياترا انا حددتو صح ولا هو مش نموذج 
> فى سؤال بسيط مكانى هنا صح اى شىء اتعلمو وطبق علية ممكن انزلو هنا ولا مكانى غلط وهنا مكان للأسئلة والطلبات بس لأنى حاسس انى مزهقك معايا يا استاذ سمير

 شوف ياغالى 
بالنسبة للنماذج عليك بموضوع اخونا عبد الكريم فهو افضل منى فى النماذج وان كان النموذج مش مضبوط مقدما  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html  بالنسبة للتدريب على الترندات والمقاومات والدعوم عليك بموضوع الكافيه فالمتابعة هناك ان شاء الله لانه اللى فيه فنى حاليا كمتابعة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5783...ml#post1120055

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم كنت قد طلبت منك مؤشر للاخبار خفيف غير ثقيل على الميتا تريدر يعمل حتى دون الاتصال بالانترنت

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم كنت قد طلبت منك مؤشر للاخبار خفيف غير ثقيل على الميتا تريدر يعمل حتى دون الاتصال بالانترنت

  اتفضل ياغالى 
بس هيطلب منك تحديث ان شاء الله ومعلش على الزهايمر

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه
اخى العزيز فى الحقيقه انت الوحيد حتى الان الذى وجدته عنده خبره فى هذا البرنامج Autochartist لذا دعنى ان اثقل عليك ومش هاسيبك الا وانا فاهم كل حاجه عنه لانه مهم والله جدا بالنسبه لى وساتابع الاسءله سؤال سؤال كل فتره لوحده حتى لا اضغط عليك
المؤشرات الملونه تحت كيف يكون تاثيرهم او فايدتهم
تبتدى بQualityيعنى الجوده بالترجمه الحرفيه ما معنى هذه الكلمه حسب تاثيرها على شارت الزوج وهى باللون الازرق يعنى لما تكون عاليه
نثق اذا فى بيانات البرنامج 
بس كفايه كده انهارده شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه
> اخى العزيز فى الحقيقه انت الوحيد حتى الان الذى وجدته عنده خبره فى هذا البرنامج Autochartist لذا دعنى ان اثقل عليك ومش هاسيبك الا وانا فاهم كل حاجه عنه لانه مهم والله جدا بالنسبه لى وساتابع الاسءله سؤال سؤال كل فتره لوحده حتى لا اضغط عليك
> المؤشرات الملونه تحت كيف يكون تاثيرهم او فايدتهم
> تبتدى بQualityيعنى الجوده بالترجمه الحرفيه ما معنى هذه الكلمه حسب تاثيرها على شارت الزوج وهى باللون الازرق يعنى لما تكون عاليه
> نثق اذا فى بيانات البرنامج 
> بس كفايه كده انهارده شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
quality  هى الجودة ويكون افضل تطبيق لشروط للنموذج يعنى لو قلنا فى راس وكتفين بس نموذج غير نمةذجى فالبرنامج لن يستخرجه لانه ليس قوى 
وخطوط الازرق يبين لك ان كان جودة قوية او اقل

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للجوده الى اى مدى ممكن ان نغتبر ان الجوده مقبوله ويمكن الاعتماد عليها يعنى المؤشر فى النصف مثلا مع العلم انى وجدت نموذج الجوده فيه شرتطين فقط ومع دالك حقق الهدف
والسؤال بصوره اخرى هل انه طلما استخرج البرنامج النموذج (حسب ما ذكرت فى المشاركه السابقه) اذن هو يستحق الاهتمام ولكن بدرجه معينه تحددها المؤشر - وكيف نقيس هذه الدرجه ولا هو مجرد احساس وبس -معلش انا عايز افهم البرنامج على اصوله
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه للجوده الى اى مدى ممكن ان نغتبر ان الجوده مقبوله ويمكن الاعتماد عليها يعنى المؤشر فى النصف مثلا مع العلم انى وجدت نموذج الجوده فيه شرتطين فقط ومع دالك حقق الهدف
> والسؤال بصوره اخرى هل انه طلما استخرج البرنامج النموذج (حسب ما ذكرت فى المشاركه السابقه) اذن هو يستحق الاهتمام ولكن بدرجه معينه تحددها المؤشر - وكيف نقيس هذه الدرجه ولا هو مجرد احساس وبس -معلش انا عايز افهم البرنامج على اصوله
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
رايى الشخصى انك تخليها على الاقل 50% لو تعرف تفرق النماذج بنفسك والا خليها 75% افضل وبلاش اقوى شئ لانها هتقل الفرص كثيرا وزى ما قلت ممكن جودة اقل وتحقق الهدف

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم سمير
اقتبست ردا لك في موضوع الباوند دولار   طبعا مش لازم تستنى انى اقولك امن ربحك فالان عندنا قاع عند 1.4477 وقمة جديدة عند موفنج 55 عند 1.4710
كسر القاع هو استكمال لمسيرة الهبوط ان شاء الله وكسر القمة تغيير نظرة الهبوط مؤقتا " ______   هل عندما نقول الاختراق هل مجرد الاختراق ام الاختراق او الاغلاق ايضا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم سمير
> اقتبست ردا لك في موضوع الباوند دولار   طبعا مش لازم تستنى انى اقولك امن ربحك فالان عندنا قاع عند 1.4477 وقمة جديدة عند موفنج 55 عند 1.4710
> كسر القاع هو استكمال لمسيرة الهبوط ان شاء الله وكسر القمة تغيير نظرة الهبوط مؤقتا " ______   هل عندما نقول الاختراق هل مجرد الاختراق ام الاختراق او الاغلاق ايضا

 الاغلاق بكل تاكيد

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم
ماذا عنinitial trend ما معناها وكيف استفيد منها
+
Emerging patterns هل هى النماذج الغير مكتمله ولا اعرف استفاد منها فى ايه فانا انظر للنماذج المكتمله واتعامل معها بس
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ماذا عنinitial trend ما معناها وكيف استفيد منها
> +  دى هو اللى بيديك النماذج على اساس اختيار وانه يقصد انها تكون مع الترند وشوف الصورة الىل هم حاطينها للتاكد منها  
> Emerging patterns هل هى النماذج الغير مكتمله ولا اعرف استفاد منها فى ايه فانا انظر للنماذج المكتمله واتعامل معها بس  دى بيديك فكرة عن النماذج التى فى طريقها للاكتمال وتنتظر اكتمالها  
> شكرا جزيلا

 تم اعلاه

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم
تحياتى على سرعه الرد والنقطه التانيه انه بخبرتك وتتعامل مع هذا البرنامج اذن لا بد انه يكون جيد مع وجود بعض الاراء كالعاده فى المنتديات يخلولك تيءس ويجليك احباط وهذا ما تعلمته فى كثير من المواضيع المختلفه الخاصه بالفوركس لذا لا تستمع الى اى كلام الا لما تفكر فيه وتعقله
المهم حتى لا اطيل عليك
uniformity
+
clarity
تحياتى

----------


## MHAKEEMM

أستاذى العزيز ليك وحشه 
لى سؤال كيف أدمج موفينجات مع rsi 
ولك منى كل الأحترام

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى العزيز ليك وحشه 
> لى سؤال كيف أدمج موفينجات مع rsi 
> ولك منى كل الأحترام

 ياهلابيك ومنور ياغالى
بالنسبة للموفنج مع الار اس اى هتحط الار اس اى وتسحب عليه الموفنج وتختار بدل الكلوز previous indicator data

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> تحياتى على سرعه الرد والنقطه التانيه انه بخبرتك وتتعامل مع هذا البرنامج اذن لا بد انه يكون جيد مع وجود بعض الاراء كالعاده فى المنتديات يخلولك تيءس ويجليك احباط وهذا ما تعلمته فى كثير من المواضيع المختلفه الخاصه بالفوركس لذا لا تستمع الى اى كلام الا لما تفكر فيه وتعقله
> المهم حتى لا اطيل عليك
> uniformity
> +
> clarity
> تحياتى

 تمام لازم يكون لك تحليلك الخاص وتقارن بيه باقى التحليلات  بالنسبة لكلمة clarity فهى تعنى الوضوح لحركة السعر وكلمة uniformity تعنى ان القمم والقيعان على النموذج تكون متباعدة بمسافات معقولة وليس متلاصقة وده طبعا حسب الصورة الموضحة

----------


## tetooo

السلام عليكم
ازيك استاذ سمير
عندي سؤال صغير جزاك الله خيرا
انا دلوقتي بطلع مستويات الدعم والمقاومة اللي هشتغل عليها في اليوم بالشكل التالي:
بحدد المستويات من الدايلي والاربع ساعات بس بيكونوا قليلين جدا اللي جنب السعر+البايفوت الاسبوعي +البايفوت اليومي+الفيبوناتشي  من الدايلي +الهاي واللو لليوم السابق  فساعات المستويات بتكون قريبة  من بعض مثلا 10 نقاط بينهم فبحتار,فهل في الحالة دي مثلا لما يكونوا قريبين من بعض باخد المسافة بينهم؟؟ ولا بشوف الاهم فيهم مثلا وبشتغل عليه واشيل التاني؟؟ ولو كدة صح فايه ترتيب  الاهمية بين المستويات دي؟؟ ولا حضرتك شايف اني اهمل بعض المستويات اصلا من الموضوع عشان ميبقوش كتير كدة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ازيك استاذ سمير
> عندي سؤال صغير جزاك الله خيرا
> انا دلوقتي بطلع مستويات الدعم والمقاومة اللي هشتغل عليها في اليوم بالشكل التالي:
> بحدد المستويات من الدايلي والاربع ساعات بس بيكونوا قليلين جدا اللي جنب السعر+البايفوت الاسبوعي +البايفوت اليومي+الفيبوناتشي  من الدايلي +الهاي واللو لليوم السابق  فساعات المستويات بتكون قريبة  من بعض مثلا 10 نقاط بينهم فبحتار,فهل في الحالة دي مثلا لما يكونوا قريبين من بعض باخد المسافة بينهم؟؟ ولا بشوف الاهم فيهم مثلا وبشتغل عليه واشيل التاني؟؟ ولو كدة صح فايه ترتيب  الاهمية بين المستويات دي؟؟ ولا حضرتك شايف اني اهمل بعض المستويات اصلا من الموضوع عشان ميبقوش كتير كدة
> جزاك الله خيرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو المستويات قريبة كده خليك فى الاقوى يعنى البايفوت الاسبوعى اقوى من اليومى والدعوم والمقاومات على الاربع ساعات اقوى من الساعة وهكذا وتخلى مسافة بين المستويات معقولة لا تقل عن 50 نقطة

----------


## tetooo

طيب استاذ سمير لو فيبو قريب من خط بايفوت اختار اي واحد فيهم؟؟
ولو مقاومة على الاربع ساعات قريبة  فيبو او بايفوت اختار ايه؟؟
معلش ازعجتك
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب استاذ سمير لو فيبو قريب من خط بايفوت اختار اي واحد فيهم؟؟
> ولو مقاومة على الاربع ساعات قريبة  فيبو او بايفوت اختار ايه؟؟
> معلش ازعجتك
> بارك الله فيك

 هى عملية موازنة بين الفايبو القمم والقيعان ولو فى اختيار يكون لصالح الفريم الاعلى

----------


## cata.1966

Breakoutما هى(هل يوجد شرح بالعربى للبرنامج)
سؤال اخر :يوجد فى برنامج ميتا ريدر4 خاصيه تعطيك الاغلاقات للزوج الذى تريده منذ فتره بعيده حتى اللحظه التى انت فيها ويكون فى جدول(طبعا عشان فوركس كلير)
هل من الممكن استخراج اخر 10 قمم وقيعان(للتداول البعيد المدى فى البرنامج) مثل الاغلاقات كده
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> Breakoutما هى(هل يوجد شرح بالعربى للبرنامج)
> سؤال اخر :يوجد فى برنامج ميتا ريدر4 خاصيه تعطيك الاغلاقات للزوج الذى تريده منذ فتره بعيده حتى اللحظه التى انت فيها ويكون فى جدول(طبعا عشان فوركس كلير)
> هل من الممكن استخراج اخر 10 قمم وقيعان(للتداول البعيد المدى فى البرنامج) مثل الاغلاقات كده
> شكرا

 بريك اوت يعنى اختراق او كسر 
بالنسبة للشرح عربى مافيش للاسف
بالنسبة للاغلاقات فى الميتاتريدر عليك بالضغط على f2  هيظهر لك الهيستورى كله اختار الفريم المطلوب وتعمل له export  بالصيغة المطلوبة للبرنامج

----------


## smart shark

السلام عليكم أستاذ سمير إذا أريد أذهب إلى إستراتيجية القرين كيف لأني ما عرفت أن أصل لها ولا عارف أبحثها  وشاكر لكم جهودكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذ سمير إذا أريد أذهب إلى إستراتيجية القرين كيف لأني ما عرفت أن أصل لها ولا عارف أبحثها  وشاكر لكم جهودكم

 وعليكم السلام
اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65426.html

----------


## smart shark

شكرا إستاذ سمير على سرعة تجاوبك وتعاونك

----------


## Tamer Adel

> شوف ياغالى  بالنسبة للنماذج عليك بموضوع اخونا عبد الكريم فهو افضل منى فى النماذج وان كان النموذج مش مضبوط مقدما  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html  بالنسبة للتدريب على الترندات والمقاومات والدعوم عليك بموضوع الكافيه فالمتابعة هناك ان شاء الله لانه اللى فيه فنى حاليا كمتابعة    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5783...ml#post1120055

   :Eh S(7):  حبيت ارجع اشرك على الرابطين
خصوصا ربط الكافية لأنو مفيد جدا وبتعلم هناك من شارتات الناس بشكل اسرع
جزاك اللته كل خير ياباشا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> حبيت ارجع اشرك على الرابطين
> خصوصا ربط الكافية لأنو مفيد جدا وبتعلم هناك من شارتات الناس بشكل اسرع
> جزاك اللته كل خير ياباشا

 لا شكر على واجب ياباشا

----------


## كويتي

ممكن مواضيع عن المارجن كول    ولو حسابي الف دولار     متى يضرب المارجن كول  كم دولار تكون خسارتى؟

----------


## كويتي

وكيف احدد  نسبت مخاطرتى بالدخول؟

----------


## كويتي

والرافعه  وافضل رافعه لحساب 1000     وكيف اعرف كم   نسبت المخاطره وكم يحجزون من حسابي على قيمه العقود

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن مواضيع عن المارجن كول    ولو حسابي الف دولار     متى يضرب المارجن كول  كم دولار تكون خسارتى؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
المارجن الكول ياتيك عندما يصبح الالف دولار = صفر فى بعض الشركات
او يصبح رصيدك اقل من المارجن المحجوز فى بعض الشركات الاخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> وكيف احدد  نسبت مخاطرتى بالدخول؟

 هى نسبة تخاطر بها من حسابك للصفقة فلو انت محدد 2% مخاطرة تضربها فى راس مالك وهو 1000 دولار وبالتالى يكون 1000 *2% = 20 دولار كاستوب للصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> والرافعه  وافضل رافعه لحساب 1000     وكيف اعرف كم   نسبت المخاطره وكم يحجزون من حسابي على قيمه العقود

 الرافعة يحدد بها المارجن المحجوز وكنا جاوبك فى الموضوع المنفصل 
فالمارجن يحسب على اساس حجم العقد / الرافعة 
فلو حسابك مينى والرافعة 1:200 فاذن المارجن  = 10000 / 200 = 50 دولار وهكذا

----------


## المتداول الكسول

اخي سمير، وديت ان اسألك سؤال مهم بالنسبة لي.
 هل يمكنني ان استخدم "فانتاج بوينت" لي حاطو الاخ ديناميك ؟ ام انو كوني مبتدئ يجب ان اتعلم اشياء كثيرة حتى ينفعني هالبرنامج؟ :Emoticon1: 
ما حبيت اسأل الاخ دينامك لان موضوعه للمحترفين، وحبيت اكتبه هنا كون هذا الموضوع للمبتدئين
 وخصوصا كونك انت لي بتجاوب، كونك مشرف حبيبنا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول الكسول

ثانيا اخي سمير، برايك المحترم، ما هي افضل استراتيجية للمبتدئ؟ سهلة الفهم

----------


## عاشق التداول

السلام عليكم  ويعطيكم ألف عافيه على المجهود اللي تبذلونه في سبيل خدمة المتداولين في الفوركس  وسؤالي  انا قمت بعملية بيع على الباوند/دولار وذلك بعد متابعه على منصة الأوريون وحددت الاهداف  وكان سعر البيع 1.4613 الهدف = 40 نقطه عند 1.4573 والاستوب لوز = 63 نقطه عند  1.4676  وطبعا المنصه تابعه لشركة فسكول والميتاتريد الاوريون  وبعد ما قمت بعملية البيع على منصة الفكسول قمت بمتابعتها ف الشارت على الاوريون  ومن خلال متابعتي المستمره السعر لم يحقق الهدف المقصود وانما وضرب الاستوب لوز وانتهت العملية بخسارة 63 نقطه  ولكن سؤالي هو السعر في الميتاريد الاوريون لم يصل الى الاستوب لوز المحدد واللي هو 1.4676 وانما وصل الى 1.4673  وارتد ولكن في الفكسول العملية انتهت بخسارة ما هو السبب اللي جعل العمليه تضرب الاستوب لوز قبل ان يصل للسعر المحدد؟  وأيضا انا كنت حاط امر شراء معلق عند سعر 1.4676 وايضا تفعل امر الشراء في منصة الفكسول ولكن في الأوروين السعر لم يصل الي النقطه اللي قمت بتحديدها وهي 1.4676 وارتد من 1.4673 يا ترى ما السبب الذي جعل امر الشراء يتفعل قبل ان يصل السعر المحدد؟  ارجوا التوضيح واتمنى يكون سؤالي واضح  وتحياتي لكم

----------


## المتداول الكسول

> السلام عليكم  ويعطيكم ألف عافيه على المجهود اللي تبذلونه في سبيل خدمة المتداولين في الفوركس  وسؤالي  انا قمت بعملية بيع على الباوند/دولار وذلك بعد متابعه على منصة الأوريون وحددت الاهداف  وكان سعر البيع 1.4613 الهدف = 40 نقطه عند 1.4573 والاستوب لوز = 63 نقطه عند  1.4676  وطبعا المنصه تابعه لشركة فسكول والميتاتريد الاوريون  وبعد ما قمت بعملية البيع على منصة الفكسول قمت بمتابعتها ف الشارت على الاوريون  ومن خلال متابعتي المستمره السعر لم يحقق الهدف المقصود وانما وضرب الاستوب لوز وانتهت العملية بخسارة 63 نقطه  ولكن سؤالي هو السعر في الميتاريد الاوريون لم يصل الى الاستوب لوز المحدد واللي هو 1.4676 وانما وصل الى 1.4673  وارتد ولكن في الفكسول العملية انتهت بخسارة ما هو السبب اللي جعل العمليه تضرب الاستوب لوز قبل ان يصل للسعر المحدد؟  وأيضا انا كنت حاط امر شراء معلق عند سعر 1.4676 وايضا تفعل امر الشراء في منصة الفكسول ولكن في الأوروين السعر لم يصل الي النقطه اللي قمت بتحديدها وهي 1.4676 وارتد من 1.4673 يا ترى ما السبب الذي جعل امر الشراء يتفعل قبل ان يصل السعر المحدد؟  ارجوا التوضيح واتمنى يكون سؤالي واضح  وتحياتي لكم

  سامحني عالمداخلة اخي لكن فقط اردت ان اقولك اني وقع لي نفس المشكل مرااات عديدة، (لا اريد ذكر البروكر)،  الستوب لوس يكون بسرعة، والتايك بروفيت ياخذ وقت طويل، حيث ان في بعض الاحيان تجد فرق 5  نقاط او اكثر بين بعض البروكرز، لهذا اخي يجب دائما اختيار شركة وساطة موثوقة.
 اخيرا اتمنى المكسب لي ولك ولكل الاخوة .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير، وديت ان اسألك سؤال مهم بالنسبة لي.
>  هل يمكنني ان استخدم "فانتاج بوينت" لي حاطو الاخ ديناميك ؟ ام انو كوني مبتدئ يجب ان اتعلم اشياء كثيرة حتى ينفعني هالبرنامج؟
> ما حبيت اسأل الاخ دينامك لان موضوعه للمحترفين، وحبيت اكتبه هنا كون هذا الموضوع للمبتدئين
>  وخصوصا كونك انت لي بتجاوب، كونك مشرف حبيبنا

 اهلا بك بالنسبة للبرنامج فهو يعطى توقع لك بهاى ولو اليوم الجديد وبصرف النظر انك مبتدأ او لا لكن محتاج للتدريب على البرنامج للتعامل معه وتطبيقه ان شاء الله
لكن هذا لا يعطلك عن التعلم ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ثانيا اخي سمير، برايك المحترم، ما هي افضل استراتيجية للمبتدئ؟ سهلة الفهم

 التحليل الفنى لا غير  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  ويعطيكم ألف عافيه على المجهود اللي تبذلونه في سبيل خدمة المتداولين في الفوركس  وسؤالي  انا قمت بعملية بيع على الباوند/دولار وذلك بعد متابعه على منصة الأوريون وحددت الاهداف  وكان سعر البيع 1.4613 الهدف = 40 نقطه عند 1.4573 والاستوب لوز = 63 نقطه عند  1.4676  وطبعا المنصه تابعه لشركة فسكول والميتاتريد الاوريون  وبعد ما قمت بعملية البيع على منصة الفكسول قمت بمتابعتها ف الشارت على الاوريون  ومن خلال متابعتي المستمره السعر لم يحقق الهدف المقصود وانما وضرب الاستوب لوز وانتهت العملية بخسارة 63 نقطه  ولكن سؤالي هو السعر في الميتاريد الاوريون لم يصل الى الاستوب لوز المحدد واللي هو 1.4676 وانما وصل الى 1.4673  وارتد ولكن في الفكسول العملية انتهت بخسارة ما هو السبب اللي جعل العمليه تضرب الاستوب لوز قبل ان يصل للسعر المحدد؟  وأيضا انا كنت حاط امر شراء معلق عند سعر 1.4676 وايضا تفعل امر الشراء في منصة الفكسول ولكن في الأوروين السعر لم يصل الي النقطه اللي قمت بتحديدها وهي 1.4676 وارتد من 1.4673 يا ترى ما السبب الذي جعل امر الشراء يتفعل قبل ان يصل السعر المحدد؟  ارجوا التوضيح واتمنى يكون سؤالي واضح  وتحياتي لكم

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
احب بس اوضح نقطة غايبة عنك وهى ان السعر الذى امامك على اورويون على الشاشة هو سعر البيع وليس سعر شراء وبالتالى بمان انه السعر عندك وصل الى 73 كسعر بيع يبقى وصل الى الاقل 76 كسعر شراء (حسب الاسبيرد) وبالتالى ضرب الاستوب وبالتالى ضرب الاستوب صحيح وبالتالى تفعل امر الشراء المعلق ايضا وفى اورويون المفروض يتفعل الا اذا كان الاسبيرد نقطتين ولم يفعل الامر

----------


## المتداول الكسول

> التحليل الفنى لا غير

  بارك الله فيك اخي سمير على الرد، عالعموم، سوف اقرأ بعض الكتب وفي نفس لوقت التدرب على البرنامج بإذن الله
 بارك الله فيك

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
كيف اركب اكسبيرت في حسابي في الميتا تردير
وهل ممكن استغلال الاكسبيرت فقط في عملة

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم ما المقصود اخي الكريم بالاخبار المفاجئة اي التي ليس لها وقت محدد موضوع في اجندة الاخبار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ما المقصود اخي الكريم بالاخبار المفاجئة اي التي ليس لها وقت محدد موضوع في اجندة الاخبار

 المقصود بها تصريح مفاجئ او حادثة مثل الانفجارات فى اى بلد وعندك اعلان اقلاس بنوك كبيرة مثلا وهكذا

----------


## 4th-dimension

السلام عليكم جميعا بلا استثناء 
انا دخلت على المنتدى .. و انا لا اعلم اي شيء في عالم التداول بالعملات
موضوع جميل .. 
اريد ان أبدأ بالتعلم بهذا السؤال ..
ما هو الفوركس ؟؟؟
و اتمنى ان اتعلم الكثير عن دنيا المال .. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر و الثناء

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم جميعا بلا استثناء 
> انا دخلت على المنتدى .. و انا لا اعلم اي شيء في عالم التداول بالعملات
> موضوع جميل .. 
> اريد ان أبدأ بالتعلم بهذا السؤال ..
> ما هو الفوركس ؟؟؟
> و اتمنى ان اتعلم الكثير عن دنيا المال .. 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر و الثناء

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى
بالنسبة لسؤالك فعليك بهذا الكتاب   كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة بين يديك

----------


## hala2244

صباح الخير أستاذ سمير . 
أتمنى أن تكون في أتم الصحه والعافيه .
عندي سؤال بارك الله فيك حيرني كثيرا بخصوص موضوع الدعم والمقاومه .
أنا فاهمه فكرتها نظريا تماما . وأعرف مبدأ تبادل الأدوار فيها . لكن المشكله أني لمن بقرأ بعض المواضيع والشروحات التعليميه التي تخص هذا الموضوع . بلاقي أنه الاستاذ الي بيكون كاتب الموضوع بيحط خطوط الدعم على الشارت بطريقه غريبه أنا ما فهمتهاش . يعني .. مثلا .. احنا اتعلمنا لمن نرسم الترند بنقول أنه الخط لازم يلامس قمة القمه الي عملتها الشمعه ويفضل أن تكون من فتيل الشمعه .. وفي أسوأ الأحوال حتى لو تجاهلنا الفتيل ورسمنا الخط ملامس للجسم فبرضه يعتبر رسم مقبول . لكن اذا الخط قطع جسم الشمعه . فبنقول انه الرسم كان غلط .
طيب بالنسبه للدعم والمقاومه أنا لقيت أنهم بيرسموه بدون اهتمام للنقطه دي . يعني بتلاقي الخط ماشي في نص جسم الشمعه . وبيعتبروه خط قوي . حتى في طريقة الوافي رحمة الله عليه لقيت الحكايه دي وخلتني ما أفهمش هما بيرسمو الخط دا على أي أساس . طيب أذا أنا كنت حرسم الخط ويكون قاطع جسم الشمعه طب أنا أعرف منين أنه السعر حيرتد .. ميمكن يكون اخترق الخط وحيطلع يدور على مقاومه تانيه .
شوف الشارت حضرتك عشان تفهم قصدي . لأني مش عارفه أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه بسبب الموضوع ده . 
والشق الثاني من السؤال . أنا لمن حاولت أعمل زي طريقة الوافي رحمه الله وأحدد الدعوم والمقاومات والترندات على كل الفريمات . لقيت أن الفريم الي أنا حاشتغل عليه بقى زحمه جدا . وفيه خطوط كتير . فشفت انه أحسن حل . اني أرسم الدعم والمقاومه الي السعر ماشي فيهم حاليا وبس . ولمن يخترق أويكسر أحد الخطين . بروح مدوره على دعم تاني ويبقى الدعم الاولاني اتحول لمقاومه وخلاص . عشان يكون في تركيز في الشغل . هل هذه الطريقه صحيحه ؟؟ واذا كانت صحيحه أنهي أفضل فريم أعمل الحركه دي عليه ؟؟ لأني حاولت أني أشتغل على فريم الساعه لقيت أنه في دعوم ومقاومات على الربع ساعه بتتحكم في الحركه وبتمشي السعر . وبالتالي لا يمكن تجاهلها .  
أرجو افادتي . 
وهذا الشرات كمثال أخدته من شرح لأحد الاساتذه عن الدعم والمقاومه . شوف النقطه التانيه كيف انه السعر اخترقها .. ومع ذلك الاستاذ اعتبر أنه السعلا فعلا ارتد منها . 
الف شكر .

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فى برنامج اتوشارت بريك اوت حسب ما وضحت لى فى مشاركه سابقه هى اختراق او كسر السعر معناها انه فى نهايه تكون النموذج وحدوث التصحيح يحدث اختراق مع العلم ان هذه الخانيه فى بعض الاحيان بتكون فاضيه خالص
ما معنى FORECAST FROM
,FORECAST To
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير أستاذ سمير . 
> أتمنى أن تكون في أتم الصحه والعافيه .
> عندي سؤال بارك الله فيك حيرني كثيرا بخصوص موضوع الدعم والمقاومه .
> أنا فاهمه فكرتها نظريا تماما . وأعرف مبدأ تبادل الأدوار فيها . لكن المشكله أني لمن بقرأ بعض المواضيع والشروحات التعليميه التي تخص هذا الموضوع . بلاقي أنه الاستاذ الي بيكون كاتب الموضوع بيحط خطوط الدعم على الشارت بطريقه غريبه أنا ما فهمتهاش . يعني .. مثلا .. احنا اتعلمنا لمن نرسم الترند بنقول أنه الخط لازم يلامس قمة القمه الي عملتها الشمعه ويفضل أن تكون من فتيل الشمعه .. وفي أسوأ الأحوال حتى لو تجاهلنا الفتيل ورسمنا الخط ملامس للجسم فبرضه يعتبر رسم مقبول . لكن اذا الخط قطع جسم الشمعه . فبنقول انه الرسم كان غلط .
> طيب بالنسبه للدعم والمقاومه أنا لقيت أنهم بيرسموه بدون اهتمام للنقطه دي . يعني بتلاقي الخط ماشي في نص جسم الشمعه . وبيعتبروه خط قوي . حتى في طريقة الوافي رحمة الله عليه لقيت الحكايه دي وخلتني ما أفهمش هما بيرسمو الخط دا على أي أساس . طيب أذا أنا كنت حرسم الخط ويكون قاطع جسم الشمعه طب أنا أعرف منين أنه السعر حيرتد .. ميمكن يكون اخترق الخط وحيطلع يدور على مقاومه تانيه .
> شوف الشارت حضرتك عشان تفهم قصدي . لأني مش عارفه أرسم خطوط الدعم والمقاومه بسبب الموضوع ده . 
> والشق الثاني من السؤال . أنا لمن حاولت أعمل زي طريقة الوافي رحمه الله وأحدد الدعوم والمقاومات والترندات على كل الفريمات . لقيت أن الفريم الي أنا حاشتغل عليه بقى زحمه جدا . وفيه خطوط كتير . فشفت انه أحسن حل . اني أرسم الدعم والمقاومه الي السعر ماشي فيهم حاليا وبس . ولمن يخترق أويكسر أحد الخطين . بروح مدوره على دعم تاني ويبقى الدعم الاولاني اتحول لمقاومه وخلاص . عشان يكون في تركيز في الشغل . هل هذه الطريقه صحيحه ؟؟ واذا كانت صحيحه أنهي أفضل فريم أعمل الحركه دي عليه ؟؟ لأني حاولت أني أشتغل على فريم الساعه لقيت أنه في دعوم ومقاومات على الربع ساعه بتتحكم في الحركه وبتمشي السعر . وبالتالي لا يمكن تجاهلها .  
> أرجو افادتي . 
> وهذا الشرات كمثال أخدته من شرح لأحد الاساتذه عن الدعم والمقاومه . شوف النقطه التانيه كيف انه السعر اخترقها .. ومع ذلك الاستاذ اعتبر أنه السعلا فعلا ارتد منها . 
> الف شكر .

 
اهلا بك اختى هالة
بالنسبة للدعم والمقاومة زيها زى الترند اما بالشموع او الاغلاقات او بالتوازن بينهم
يعنى فى الصورة الدعم 149.96 ولو خليتى الشارت لاين هتلاقيه ينزل شوية وهتلاقى الشموع اللى بعده لم تخترقه
وبالتالى كما اقولك لو محترمش الشموع يبقى اجربه لاين او اوازن بين الاتنين يعنى ممكن كما فى الصورة احترم الاغلاق ولما اختبره اختبره شموع وهكذا 
بالنسبة لطريقة الوافى لما يكون فى دعوم ومقاومات كتيرة انتى اصلا بتاخدى اخر 3 دعوم ومقاومات ويكون المسافات بينهم فى حدود 50 نقطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> فى برنامج اتوشارت بريك اوت حسب ما وضحت لى فى مشاركه سابقه هى اختراق او كسر السعر معناها انه فى نهايه تكون النموذج وحدوث التصحيح يحدث اختراق مع العلم ان هذه الخانيه فى بعض الاحيان بتكون فاضيه خالص
> ما معنى FORECAST FROM
> ,FORECAST To
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بالنسبة للاختراق هو النقطة اللى بيخرج فيها السعر من النموذج لتستطيع المتاجرة وقتها 
يعنى لو مثلث هتستنى اختراقه لفوق او كسره اتحت عشان تدخل صفقتك وطول ماهو جوه المثلث انا مبتاجرش عليه معرفش ازاى هذه النقطة بتكون فاضية او انك تقصد شئ اخر 
بالنسبة لكلمة forecast  هى توقع والمقصود المنطقة المتوقعة من سعر ....الى سعر ....

----------


## hala2244

> اهلا بك اختى هالة بالنسبة للدعم والمقاومة زيها زى الترند اما بالشموع او الاغلاقات او بالتوازن بينهم يعنى فى الصورة الدعم 149.96 ولو خليتى الشارت لاين هتلاقيه ينزل شوية وهتلاقى الشموع اللى بعده لم تخترقه وبالتالى كما اقولك لو محترمش الشموع يبقى اجربه لاين او اوازن بين الاتنين يعنى ممكن كما فى الصورة احترم الاغلاق ولما اختبره اختبره شموع وهكذا  بالنسبة لطريقة الوافى لما يكون فى دعوم ومقاومات كتيرة انتى اصلا بتاخدى اخر 3 دعوم ومقاومات ويكون المسافات بينهم فى حدود 50 نقطة

 عفوا أستاذ سمير . ماذا قصدت بكلمة لاين ؟؟ أجربه لاين ؟؟ يعني ايه ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا أستاذ سمير . ماذا قصدت بكلمة لاين ؟؟ أجربه لاين ؟؟ يعني ايه ؟

 يعنى على اغلاقات الشموع وليس الهاى واللو وتقدرى تختارى الشارت كلاين بدلا من الشموع من اختيارات الميتاتريدر

----------


## الواثق فى الله

بعد التحية استاز سمير لو عايز اغير الايميل بتاعى المعتمد لدى الشركةينفع عن طريق المحادثة المباشرة ولا لازم املاء طلب تغيير بيانات العضو لان بصراحة انا قلق جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد التحية استاز سمير لو عايز اغير الايميل بتاعى المعتمد لدى الشركةينفع عن طريق المحادثة المباشرة ولا لازم املاء طلب تغيير بيانات العضو لان بصراحة انا قلق جدا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بصراحة مش متاكد لكن راسل خدمة العملاء على [email protected]  وهم هيفيدوك فيها ان شاء الله

----------


## firstknight4

يا جماعة يا ريت أعرف معلومات عن الـ swaps أو الفوائد الربوية ..وايه هى الشركات اللى لا تتعامل بها لانها حرام طبعا ... والشركات التى لا تتعامل بربح الا بالسبريد وبدون عمولات او فوائد ربوية ...؟ ثانيا انا كنت فتحت حساب تجريبى فى شركة فينكسو ..وفوجئت بأن مدة الحساب 3 ايام فقط ؟؟ فهل كل الشركات كذلك ؟ وهى مدة غير كافية إطلاقا للتعلم ...وجزاكم الله كل خير ..ووفقكم إلى ما فيه الخير والصواب

----------


## الواثق فى الله

شكرا يا باشا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا جماعة يا ريت أعرف معلومات عن الـ swaps أو الفوائد الربوية ..وايه هى الشركات اللى لا تتعامل بها لانها حرام طبعا ... والشركات التى لا تتعامل بربح الا بالسبريد وبدون عمولات او فوائد ربوية ...؟ ثانيا انا كنت فتحت حساب تجريبى فى شركة فينكسو ..وفوجئت بأن مدة الحساب 3 ايام فقط ؟؟ فهل كل الشركات كذلك ؟ وهى مدة غير كافية إطلاقا للتعلم ...وجزاكم الله كل خير ..ووفقكم إلى ما فيه الخير والصواب

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا فى المتداول العربى
الاسبيرد هى فوائد تبييت نتيجة الصفقات المفتوحة وذلك لانك بتاخد قرض من البنك والفوائد هذه نتيجة القرض
وبالنسبة للشركات فاغلب الشركات حاليا توفرحسابات خالية من الفوائد
واغلب الشركات لا تاخذ منك الا الاسبيرد 
طبعا الحساب التجريبى شهر مثل افكسول حتى احيانا يكون اكتر من كده 
وطبعا الحساب لما ينتهى تقدر تفتح غيره مافيش مشكلة 
واى استفسارات تحت امرك

----------


## firstknight4

طيب وايه حكاية الـ swaps ?

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب وايه حكاية الـ swaps ?

  swap هى الفوائد الربوية

----------


## firstknight4

.ايه رأيك فى فينكسو ؟؟؟ وهل الموقع بيعمل دورات تدريبية من الممكن الاشتراك بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> .ايه رأيك فى فينكسو ؟؟؟ وهل الموقع بيعمل دورات تدريبية من الممكن الاشتراك بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وجزاك الله كل خير

 المنتدى بيقدم دورات مجانية وعليك بقراءة كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة موجودة فى توقيعى وتقدر بعدها تقدم فى الاكاديمية ان شاء الله
بالنسبة للشركة لا اعرفها بصراحة  وبما انك جديد على المنتدى ياربت تمر على قوانين المنتدى حتى لا تخالفها مرة اخرى  :Wink Smile:

----------


## firstknight4

الف شكر على كل حال وعلى فكرة انا قريت الكتاب .... لكن متهيالى المعلومات اللى فيه مش كافية

----------


## سمير صيام

> الف شكر على كل حال وعلى فكرة انا قريت الكتاب .... لكن متهيالى المعلومات اللى فيه مش كافية

 اكيد مش كافية وان شاء الله تتابع معانا فى الموقع وتقدم فى الاكاديمية

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
عايز اى شىء بعد اذنك يكون كويس من وجهة نظرك فى تعليم الدايفجرنس 
ياريت لو فية يكون بالعربى لأن اللى بالأنجليش فى كلمات بتروح منى وبضطر احطها فالقاموس وبضيع وقتى 
شكرا ليك وجزاك اللـه كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
> عايز اى شىء بعد اذنك يكون كويس من وجهة نظرك فى تعليم الدايفجرنس 
> ياريت لو فية يكون بالعربى لأن اللى بالأنجليش فى كلمات بتروح منى وبضطر احطها فالقاموس وبضيع وقتى 
> شكرا ليك وجزاك اللـه كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بموضوع الدايفرجنس   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## soufian044

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك أخي على هده المبادرة الطيبة و الهادفة للخير إن شاء الله ..
أخي أنا مبتدأ و ناوي أتعلم الفوركس ..
و كل ما أريده هو أن تدلني من أين أبدأ يعني أول شئ كتاب أو...
مع العلم أنني حملت كتاب "أسرار الفوركس"..
ولم أبدا بقراءته بعد ..لهدا استشرتك إن كان جيدا لأبدأ به ..
و بالتوفيق لك

----------


## Tamer Adel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> عليك بموضوع الدايفرجنس   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

 شكرا ياباشا
جزاك اللـه كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله فيك أخي على هده المبادرة الطيبة و الهادفة للخير إن شاء الله ..
> أخي أنا مبتدأ و ناوي أتعلم الفوركس ..
> و كل ما أريده هو أن تدلني من أين أبدأ يعني أول شئ كتاب أو...
> مع العلم أنني حملت كتاب "أسرار الفوركس"..
> ولم أبدا بقراءته بعد ..لهدا استشرتك إن كان جيدا لأبدأ به ..
> و بالتوفيق لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بقراءة هذا الكتاب مع كتاب اسرار الفوركس وان شاء الله بعدها تتابع معنا ىف القسم التعليمى هنا وستجد مواضيع تفيدك جدا   كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة بين يديك

----------


## hala2244

صباح الخير أستاذي الغالي  :Asvc: 
من فضلك أنا عايزه رابط لموضوع بيشرح فيه طريقة استخدام الماكد العادي الي بط واحد والهستوجرام بتاعه لونه أبيض فقط . يعني الماكد الافتراضي الموجود في الميتا تريدر . 
وأدي صورته للتوضيح . 
وعندي سؤال هل هذا الماكد بيختلف عن الماكد الي بخطين ؟؟ والا هوا نفسه ؟؟ لأني لقيت صعوبه في استخدام أبو خط واحد ... بس أنا سمعت أنه أفضل من أبو خطين .   
تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي    :Eh S(7):

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لاحظت ان السوق انهارده فى اكثر من زوج متذبذب يعنى خط مستقيم --------------------- هكذا
وطالع فوق شويه وبعدين نازل شويه يعنى اتجاه الترند افقى ودخلت حسب التوصيات وخسرت فيهم كلهم طبعا ديمو 
تنصحنى الا اقترب من السوق وهو فى هذه الحاله
تفتكر ايه السبب فى هذا
هناك من اخبرنى انه ممكن الحصول على اتوتشارت مجانا فهل تعرف الطريقه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## big boss2910

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندما اصدر امر للميتا تريدر بالشؤاء تصدر لى رسالة نحتواها :common error" أو بالعربى " خطأ شائع " فما معنى وسبب تلك الرسالة وكيف اتلافاها علما بان الأمر ينفذفى احيان قليلة ... افيدونى بارك الله لكم

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ممكن توضح لى بالشرح ايه هيه متطلبات الهامش وازاى تكون 0.5 او 2 وهل هى نفسها المارجن
عندك فكره عن مواقع توصيات للسلع والمؤشرات ومختلف بورصات العالم هل ابحث فى امواقع بالانجليزى
شكرا

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم مؤشر الاخبار الذي اعطيتني اياه من نوع lite كيف يمكن ارفاقه في الميتا تريدر وشكرااا

----------


## pajiramgr

السلام عليكم .. أسألى عن مؤشر الفراشة  للهارمونيك عامة الذى يرسم اتجاه السعر بالضلع الرابع قبل اتمامه .. شكراً

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد الكبير جعله الله في ميزانكم ارجو الاستفسار عن الميتاتريد وميتاتريد 4 انا مش فاهمة انهي فيهم احسن
وهل بنحلل عليهم وبعدين نشتري او نبيع علي برنامج الشركة اللي عندنا 
طيب قريت ان ممكن يكون فيه فرق توقيت
ارجو منكم خطوات اتبعها 
حيث انني بصدد تسجيل حساب تجريبي 
اي ميتاتريد افضل ؟ وما الرابط له 
وكيف يتم الربط بين الاتنين الميتاتريد وبرنامج الشركة وشكرا 
واسفة علي الاطالة

----------


## Mohamedasm

> صباح الخير أستاذي الغالي 
> من فضلك أنا عايزه رابط لموضوع بيشرح فيه طريقة استخدام الماكد العادي الي بط واحد والهستوجرام بتاعه لونه أبيض فقط . يعني الماكد الافتراضي الموجود في الميتا تريدر . 
> وأدي صورته للتوضيح . 
> وعندي سؤال هل هذا الماكد بيختلف عن الماكد الي بخطين ؟؟ والا هوا نفسه ؟؟ لأني لقيت صعوبه في استخدام أبو خط واحد ... بس أنا سمعت أنه أفضل من أبو خطين .  
> تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي

   ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الكتاب فيه شرح للكثير من المؤشرات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/18589_Sharh el mo2sherat el fania 1.rar    https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/18589_Sharh el mo2sherat el fania 2.rar

----------


## Mohamedasm

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

   

> لاحظت ان السوق انهارده فى اكثر من زوج متذبذب يعنى خط مستقيم --------------------- هكذا وطالع فوق شويه وبعدين نازل شويه يعنى اتجاه الترند افقى ودخلت حسب التوصيات وخسرت فيهم كلهم طبعا ديمو  تنصحنى الا اقترب من السوق وهو فى هذه الحاله تفتكر ايه السبب فى هذا هناك من اخبرنى انه ممكن الحصول على اتوتشارت مجانا فهل تعرف الطريقه شكرا جزيلا

    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هناك العديد من الطرق التى تستطيع ان تتعامل فيها مع التذبب  ومنها ان تقوم بتحديد اعلى سعر واقل سعر وتقوم بوضع اوامر معلقة على اعلى سعر بالبيع مع تحديد ستوب لوس معين والدخول بعقد صغير او امر معلق شراء على اقل سعر وتحديد استوب لوس والدخول بعقد صغير  ومن الممكن ان تتابع هذه الاستراتيجية للاستاذ وضاح عطار   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64249.html    

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

  

> ممكن توضح لى بالشرح ايه هيه متطلبات الهامش وازاى تكون 0.5 او 2 وهل هى نفسها المارجن عندك فكره عن مواقع توصيات للسلع والمؤشرات ومختلف بورصات العالم هل ابحث فى امواقع بالانجليزى شكرا

  المضاعفة العالية High Leverage  أنت تعلم الآن أن المضاعفة هي نسبة المبلغ الذي يطلب منك دفعة كعربون مقابل كل وحدة من السلعة إلى قيمة السلعة كاملة . وكما تعلم أن أساس العمل بنظام الهامش يقوم على المضاعفة والتي تمكنك من المتاجرة بسلعة تفوق قيمتها ما تدفعة عشرات المرات مع الاحتفاظ بالربح كاملاً وكأنك تمتلك السلعة فعلياً . فكلما كانت نسبة المضاعفة التي تمنحك إياها الشركة التي تتعامل معها كان بإمكانك المتاجرة بقيمة مادية أكبر من السلع دون الحاجة لأن تدفع مبلغاً كبيراً كعربون مسترد , وهذا يمنحك إمكانية الحصول على أرباح تزيد على حسب زيادة نسبة المضاعفة . فمثلاً : عند شركة تسمح بمضاعفة بنسبة 1:10 سيكون مطلوباً منك أن تدفع 1000$ للمتاجرة بسلعة قيمتها 10.000$ . أما عند شركة تسمح بمضاعفة بنسبة 1:20 سيكون مطلوباً منك أن تدفع 1000$ للمتاجرة بسلعة قيمتها 20.000$ .  كما ذكرنا يمكنك أن تحسب المبلغ المطلوب دفعة كهامش مستخدم من المعادلة التالية : الهامش المستخدم على كل لوت = حجم العقد / نسبة المضاعفة . كما تعلم يمكن المتاجرة بنظام الهامش في كافة الأسواق المالية , فسواء اخترت المتاجرة بالأسهم أو السلع الأساسية أو العملات فستجد الكثير من شركات الوساطة التي تفتح لك المجال للمتاجرة بحجم يفوق عدة مرات حجمك . وتختلف نسبة المضاعفة التي تمنحها شركات الوساطة على حسب نوع السوق وعلى حسب الشركة التي ستتعامل معها . يعتبر سوق العملات هو السوق الذي تتوفر فيه أكبر نسبة مضاعفة بين الأسواق الأخرى تصل حتى 200 ضعف ..!! أي أنك مقابل دفعك لمبلغ 1000$ كهامش مستخدم ستتمكن من شراء وبيع عملات بقيمة 200.000$ ..!! وهو المعدل السائد في سوق العملات حالياً وهو أكبر كثيراً من نسبة المضاعفة التي يمكن أن تحصل عليها في الأسواق الأخرى .

----------


## Mohamedasm

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندما اصدر امر للميتا تريدر بالشؤاء تصدر لى رسالة نحتواها :common error" أو بالعربى " خطأ شائع " فما معنى وسبب تلك الرسالة وكيف اتلافاها علما بان الأمر ينفذفى احيان قليلة ... افيدونى بارك الله لكم

 اعتقد ان هذا الخطأ يحدث لضعف الاتصال بالانترنت او فى وقت ظهور الاخبار القوية   وفى حالة حدوث هذا الخطأ بعد ان تكون قد ادخلت امر على البرنامج ولم ينفذ من المفضل ان تغلق البرنامج وتفتحه مرة اخرى حتى تتأكد ان الامر لم ينفذ  وفى حالة تكرار الخطأ قم بحذف البرنامج وتنزيله على جهازك مرة اخرى

----------


## Mohamedasm

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم مؤشر الاخبار الذي اعطيتني اياه من نوع lite كيف يمكن ارفاقه في الميتا تريدر وشكرااا

    C:\Program Files \اسم الشركة التى تتعامل معها  \experts\indicators  ثم ضع المؤشر ثم اغلق البرنامج وافتحه مرة اخرى سوف يظر لك المؤشر

----------


## Mohamedasm

> السلام عليكم .. أسألى عن مؤشر الفراشة للهارمونيك عامة الذى يرسم اتجاه السعر بالضلع الرابع قبل اتمامه .. شكراً

   تفضل اخى هذا الرابط عليه المؤشر وشرح للطريقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html

----------


## Mohamedasm

> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد الكبير جعله الله في ميزانكم ارجو الاستفسار عن الميتاتريد وميتاتريد 4 انا مش فاهمة انهي فيهم احسن  الاتنين واحد  
> وهل بنحلل عليهم وبعدين نشتري او نبيع علي برنامج الشركة اللي عندنا 
> طيب قريت ان ممكن يكون فيه فرق توقيت ارجو منكم خطوات اتبعها 
> حيث انني بصدد تسجيل حساب تجريبي 
> اي ميتاتريد افضل ؟ وما الرابط له 
> وكيف يتم الربط بين الاتنين الميتاتريد وبرنامج الشركة وشكرا   نعم يتم التحليل عليه ثم وضع الاوامر على برنامج شركة fxsol ومعظم الاخوة فى المنتدى يستخدم برنامج ميتاتريد الخاص بشركة التريد للتحليل  وده موقع الشركة تستطيع تنزيل البرنامج من عليه  http://alforex.com/forex-trading-platform.aspx 
> واسفة علي الاطالة

   الرد فى الاقتباس

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير أستاذي الغالي 
> من فضلك أنا عايزه رابط لموضوع بيشرح فيه طريقة استخدام الماكد العادي الي بط واحد والهستوجرام بتاعه لونه أبيض فقط . يعني الماكد الافتراضي الموجود في الميتا تريدر . 
> وأدي صورته للتوضيح . 
> وعندي سؤال هل هذا الماكد بيختلف عن الماكد الي بخطين ؟؟ والا هوا نفسه ؟؟ لأني لقيت صعوبه في استخدام أبو خط واحد ... بس أنا سمعت أنه أفضل من أبو خطين .   
> تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي

 اتفضلى شرح عن الماكد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/646417-66-post.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لاحظت ان السوق انهارده فى اكثر من زوج متذبذب يعنى خط مستقيم --------------------- هكذا
> وطالع فوق شويه وبعدين نازل شويه يعنى اتجاه الترند افقى ودخلت حسب التوصيات وخسرت فيهم كلهم طبعا ديمو 
> تنصحنى الا اقترب من السوق وهو فى هذه الحاله
> تفتكر ايه السبب فى هذا
> هناك من اخبرنى انه ممكن الحصول على اتوتشارت مجانا فهل تعرف الطريقه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللى يدلك ان السوق تذبذب ام ترند هو ايليوت لو محلله صح
اما البرامج فلا تدلك على ذلك ابدا
بالنسبة للبرنامج مجانا لو مشترك فى انتربانك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندما اصدر امر للميتا تريدر بالشؤاء تصدر لى رسالة نحتواها :common error" أو بالعربى " خطأ شائع " فما معنى وسبب تلك الرسالة وكيف اتلافاها علما بان الأمر ينفذفى احيان قليلة ... افيدونى بارك الله لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
دى عادة لما يكون عيب اتصال او الانترنت ضعيف

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ممكن توضح لى بالشرح ايه هيه متطلبات الهامش وازاى تكون 0.5 او 2 وهل هى نفسها المارجن
> عندك فكره عن مواقع توصيات للسلع والمؤشرات ومختلف بورصات العالم هل ابحث فى امواقع بالانجليزى
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله اخونا محمد كان رده كافى لك 
عموما الهامش واى نسبة له تحسبها فى راس مالك حتى تستخرج النسبة المطلوبة وتقسمها على المارجن للعملة المطلوبة لتحدد عدد العقود اللى هتدخل بها ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> تفضل اخى هذا الرابط عليه المؤشر وشرح للطريقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html

 جزاك الله خير
انا كنت بدات ارد من قبل مااشوف ردودك

----------


## Mohamedasm

> جزاك الله خير  انا كنت بدات ارد من قبل مااشوف ردودك

 تحياتى لك استاذنا  
حبيت اساعدك شوية ارجو انى اكون وفقت فى الردود

----------


## المستثمـر

من المبادئ الأساسية المعروفة للفوركس : خلك مع الترند .
ولكن من خلال تجاربي المستمرة وجدت أن تحديد الترند بحد ذاته ليس بالأمر السهل . وإن تم تحديده فأنه يغير اتجاهه بكل بساطة  :No3:  
سؤالي هو : على أي فريم يتم تحديد الترند ؟ اليومي أم الأربع ساعات أم الساعة ؟ :016: 
مثلا : الكيبل الان ؟ هل ترنده صاعد أم هابط ولماذا؟ وكيف أستطيع أن أتوقع أن الترند سيتغير اتجاهه ؟ 
شاكر لكم جدا وجوزيتم كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> من المبادئ الأساسية المعروفة للفوركس : خلك مع الترند .
> ولكن من خلال تجاربي المستمرة وجدت أن تحديد الترند بحد ذاته ليس بالأمر السهل . وإن تم تحديده فأنه يغير اتجاهه بكل بساطة  
> سؤالي هو : على أي فريم يتم تحديد الترند ؟ اليومي أم الأربع ساعات أم الساعة ؟
> مثلا : الكيبل الان ؟ هل ترنده صاعد أم هابط ولماذا؟ وكيف أستطيع أن أتوقع أن الترند سيتغير اتجاهه ؟ 
> شاكر لكم جدا وجوزيتم كل خير

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للترند فلكل فريم الترند الخاص به ولكن الترند يتم رسمه على اليومى وبكسره على اليومى يعتبر كسر خط الترند 
وبعدين هناك فرق بين خط الترند وبين الترند
خط الترند بيتم رسمه على القمم والقيعان لاستنباط الاتجاه
لكن افضل شئ للترند هو مراقبة القمم والقيعان 
قمم وقيعان صاعدة = ترند صاعد
قمم وقيعان هابطة = ترند هابط
ولو نظرت على اليومى واضح ان الاتجاه هبوط ولكن حصل بعض الصعود حتى 1.5066 ومنها هبط وعمل قاع جديد عند 1.4397 اقل من سابقه 1.4616 وبالتالى دى تعتبر تغيير للاتجاه الى الهبوط مرة اخرى مالم يخترق القمة عند 1.5066

----------


## المستثمـر

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> بالنسبة للترند فلكل فريم الترند الخاص به ولكن الترند يتم رسمه على اليومى وبكسره على اليومى يعتبر كسر خط الترند 
> وبعدين هناك فرق بين خط الترند وبين الترند
> خط الترند بيتم رسمه على القمم والقيعان لاستنباط الاتجاه
> لكن افضل شئ للترند هو مراقبة القمم والقيعان 
> قمم وقيعان صاعدة = ترند صاعد
> قمم وقيعان هابطة = ترند هابط
> ولو نظرت على اليومى واضح ان الاتجاه هبوط ولكن حصل بعض الصعود حتى 1.5066 ومنها هبط وعمل قاع جديد عند 1.4397 اقل من سابقه 1.4616 وبالتالى دى تعتبر تغيير للاتجاه الى الهبوط مرة اخرى مالم يخترق القمة عند 1.5066

 شكرا لردك عزيزي سمير ..
ماذا ان كنت أفضل العمل بأهداف لا تتعدى ال 100 نقطة . هل أتابع الترند على فريمات أقل من اليومي؟ 
بمعنى أخر بما أن الترند الان هبوط ... فهل هو هبوط في كل الفريمات أم أنه ممكن يكون صاعد على الساعة وهابط على اليومي ؟ :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لردك عزيزي سمير ..
> ماذا ان كنت أفضل العمل بأهداف لا تتعدى ال 100 نقطة . هل أتابع الترند على فريمات أقل من اليومي؟ 
> بمعنى أخر بما أن الترند الان هبوط ... فهل هو هبوط في كل الفريمات أم أنه ممكن يكون صاعد على الساعة وهابط على اليومي ؟

 على الساعة حاليا صاعد 
لكن انت ممكن تربط الفريمات ببعضها وتنتظر اى انعكاس للبيع ان شاء الله

----------


## مضارب مبتدئ

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ,,
هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع .   :Regular Smile:   
لو سمحتو كيف ممكن ان اتعلم التحليل الفني و الكلاسيكي من ال الف الى الياء . 
فضلا منكم  و ليس امرا طبعا .

----------


## freeone

الاخوة الافاضل
تحية طيبة
ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام ان يفيدنى احد عن كيفية فتح حساب بنكى (عند اى بنك)لانى دخت ولم اصل لشىء
مع العلم انى من مصر
لكى ارسل واستقبل الاموال المطلوبة لفتح الحساب او استقبل الارباح من الشركة

----------


## amir111

*استاذ سمير لو سمحت 
في موشر الميدبوينت 
مقاومات ودعوم  ضعيفة  اللي هي  m1  m3   
ايه هي المعادلة الحسابية بتاعتهم  
وشكرا مقدما*

----------


## قناة الأمه

أخ سمير لو الحساب بعد الرافعه الماليه عشرة الاف دولار و أريد أن أدخل صفقه بعشر المبلغ أحسب ازاي عدد اللوتات اللي هشتريها في الصفقه؟
و هل لو هشتري 2 لوت يبقي هيتحسبوا عقدين لو هدخل المسابقه بتاعة دوري أبطال التحليل؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بشرة خير

لسلام عليكم
اشكركم علي سرعة الرد علي استفساري  وكل ما استفدته من هذا المنتدي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
استفسار تاني 
لما حملت ميتاتريد ومشيت خطوات زي اللي قالها استاذ بحريني بس عندي مشكلة في تاني خطوة السيرفر عندي مش فيه غير(0 )ومفيش اي اختارات اخري

----------


## ابو جحلان

اخواني :ممكن اعدادات الموفنج الافتراضية الموجوده في التريد 4 والمستخدم في استراتجية الاخ هيرو 
لاني الاعدادات الموجوده عندي متغيره

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا كنت عاوز اسال ياجماعه هل انك لما تكتب فى الvolume مثلا 0.01
هل هذا معناه ان انا داخل بواحد فى الميه فقط من رصيدى ولا هذا معناه ان النقطه ب 10 سنت
وارجو الرد وشكرا

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير  
اخي سمير صيام لااعلم هل جربت برنامج شركة اف اكس سي ام  
لم اعرف طريقة البيع هل استطيع اعطاء امر بيع عند سعر معين واحدد سعر الشراء في نفس الوقت ام ماذا ؟ 
وايضا قرأت في موضوع انه عند اقفال السوق يتم اغلاق جميع الصفقات في الحساب الاسلامي هل هذا صحيح ؟

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ سمير .. بعد اذنك ممكن تقولى لو فى اى دروس هنا موضحه طريقة استخدام فيبوناتشى فان 
لان مش بعرف استخدمه  :Big Grin:  
ياريت لو تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده ولك الاجر و الثواب عند الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ,,
> هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع .    
> لو سمحتو كيف ممكن ان اتعلم التحليل الفني و الكلاسيكي من ال الف الى الياء . 
> فضلا منكم  و ليس امرا طبعا .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التحليل الفنى عليك تعلم اصوله ومحتاج منك بعض الممارسة وتتقنه ان شاء الله
وعليك بتعلم اساسيات الفوركس من الكتاب الموجود فى توقيعى الفوركس خطوة بخطوة  كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة بين يديك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة الافاضل
> تحية طيبة
> ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام ان يفيدنى احد عن كيفية فتح حساب بنكى (عند اى بنك)لانى دخت ولم اصل لشىء
> مع العلم انى من مصر
> لكى ارسل واستقبل الاموال المطلوبة لفتح الحساب او استقبل الارباح من الشركة

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للبنوك يمكن فتنح حساب مع بنك فيصل بيبدا من 1000 جنيه او 500 دولار
او يمكنك فتح حساب مع المصرف العربى المتحد وبمبلغ صغير برضه 
وعندك البنك العربى الافريقى

----------


## سمير صيام

> *استاذ سمير لو سمحت 
> في موشر الميدبوينت 
> مقاومات ودعوم  ضعيفة  اللي هي  m1  m3   
> ايه هي المعادلة الحسابية بتاعتهم  
> وشكرا مقدما*

 اتفضل الملف فى المرفقات فيه كل المعادلات

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير لو الحساب بعد الرافعه الماليه عشرة الاف دولار و أريد أن أدخل صفقه بعشر المبلغ أحسب ازاي عدد اللوتات اللي هشتريها في الصفقه؟
> و هل لو هشتري 2 لوت يبقي هيتحسبوا عقدين لو هدخل المسابقه بتاعة دوري أبطال التحليل؟
> و جزاكم الله خيرا

 هناك فرق بين ادارة المال وتحسب على اساس المارجن وادارة المخاطر وتحسب على اساس الاستوب
لو تقصد 10% كمارجن اذن مبيلغ المارجن هو 10000 * 10% = 1000
وتشوف المارجن قد ايه للصفقة ولنفرض انه 100 يبقى تقسم ال 1000 / 100 = 10 عقود  
بالنسبة للمسابقة فعقدين هم عقدين ولو تقصد بالسؤال الاول عشان المسابقة فلاتحسب المارجن ولا 10% لكن فقط 10 عقود لاغير

----------


## سمير صيام

> لسلام عليكم
> اشكركم علي سرعة الرد علي استفساري  وكل ما استفدته من هذا المنتدي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
> استفسار تاني 
> لما حملت ميتاتريد ومشيت خطوات زي اللي قالها استاذ بحريني بس عندي مشكلة في تاني خطوة السيرفر عندي مش فيه غير(0 )ومفيش اي اختارات اخري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
السيرفر بيظهر وانت بتعمل تسجيل للحساب وبيكون فى الخطوة الاولى ولو لم يظهر لك تختار من نفس الشاشة SCAN  وهيظهر لك السيرفرات المتوفرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني :ممكن اعدادات الموفنج الافتراضية الموجوده في التريد 4 والمستخدم في استراتجية الاخ هيرو 
> لاني الاعدادات الموجوده عندي متغيره

 ممكن رابط الاستراتيجية عشان اشوف الاعدادات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا كنت عاوز اسال ياجماعه هل انك لما تكتب فى الvolume مثلا 0.01
> هل هذا معناه ان انا داخل بواحد فى الميه فقط من رصيدى ولا هذا معناه ان النقطه ب 10 سنت
> وارجو الرد وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
المقصود بالفوليوم هنا هو عدد العقود فلو كانت 0.01 وكان الحساب عادى يبقى مقصود بيها عقد ميكرو والنقطة ب10 سنت ولو كانت 0.1 يكون مينى والنقطة بدولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> مساء الخير  
> اخي سمير صيام لااعلم هل جربت برنامج شركة اف اكس سي ام  
> لم اعرف طريقة البيع هل استطيع اعطاء امر بيع عند سعر معين واحدد سعر الشراء في نفس الوقت ام ماذا ؟ 
> وايضا قرأت في موضوع انه عند اقفال السوق يتم اغلاق جميع الصفقات في الحساب الاسلامي هل هذا صحيح ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اعتقد انه اغلب الشركات حذفت كلمة هيدج من برامجها وبالنسبة للصفقات يمكنك وضعها كاوامر معلقة 
بالنسبة للصفقات لا يتم اغلاقها حسب وقت ما كنت معهم ولا اعتقد انه تغير ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير .. بعد اذنك ممكن تقولى لو فى اى دروس هنا موضحه طريقة استخدام فيبوناتشى فان 
> لان مش بعرف استخدمه  
> ياريت لو تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده ولك الاجر و الثواب عند الله

 يا هلا بيك
الفايبوناتشى فان زى الفايبوناشتى العادى والاختلاف فقط انه فى العادى تظهر الخطوط افقية ولكن فى الفان تظهر مائلة كالترندات وترسم من قمة لقاع او العكس حسب اتجاه الموجة  
بس كده

----------


## M-elgendy

> يا هلا بيك
> الفايبوناتشى فان زى الفايبوناشتى العادى والاختلاف فقط انه فى العادى تظهر الخطوط افقية ولكن فى الفان تظهر مائلة كالترندات وترسم من قمة لقاع او العكس حسب اتجاه الموجة  
> بس كده

   
تمام يا استاذ سمير .. انا مشكلتى فى رسمه .. يعنى هجبلك شارت للتوضيح عشان تعرف بس مشكلتى فى ايه ... 
ادامى طريقتين لرسم الفيبوناتشى فان .. الطريقه الاولى هى كذلك     
طريقه تانيه ....    
المشكله انى برسم الفايبوناتشى فان بشوفه بعيد جدااا عن الاحتمالات اللى ممكن تحصل للسعر .. 
بشوفه زى ما انا وضحت لحضرتك كده فى الشارت الاول
الاحتمالات اللى رسمها الفايبوناتشى فى وقت فات
بضطر ارسم بالطريقه التانيه واحيانا بتكون مش مظبوطه بردو
ياريت تكون مشكلتى وضحت لحضرتك  :Asvc:   
شكراً جزيلاً لك يا غالى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام يا استاذ سمير .. انا مشكلتى فى رسمه .. يعنى هجبلك شارت للتوضيح عشان تعرف بس مشكلتى فى ايه ... 
> ادامى طريقتين لرسم الفيبوناتشى فان .. الطريقه الاولى هى كذلك     
> طريقه تانيه ....    
> المشكله انى برسم الفايبوناتشى فان بشوفه بعيد جدااا عن الاحتمالات اللى ممكن تحصل للسعر .. 
> بشوفه زى ما انا وضحت لحضرتك كده فى الشارت الاول
> الاحتمالات اللى رسمها الفايبوناتشى فى وقت فات
> بضطر ارسم بالطريقه التانيه واحيانا بتكون مش مظبوطه بردو
> ياريت تكون مشكلتى وضحت لحضرتك   
> شكراً جزيلاً لك يا غالى

 دائما عشان نقول الفايبو ايهم الافضل لازم السعر يحترم مستوياته فالسمة الاولى هتلاقى السعر احترم مستوى 38 ومن بعده 61 قبل اختراقه ولذلك هو الاصح بالنسبة لى 
حاليا يوجد موجة صاعدة والسعر ارتد من 38 فايبوناتشى العادى لذلك اخد به لانه السعر احترمه وبالتالى المتوقع احترام مستوى 61 ان لم يخترق الهاى الاخير واستكمل صعوده

----------


## M-elgendy

> دائما عشان نقول الفايبو ايهم الافضل لازم السعر يحترم مستوياته فالسمة الاولى هتلاقى السعر احترم مستوى 38 ومن بعده 61 قبل اختراقه ولذلك هو الاصح بالنسبة لى 
> حاليا يوجد موجة صاعدة والسعر ارتد من 38 فايبوناتشى العادى لذلك اخد به لانه السعر احترمه وبالتالى المتوقع احترام مستوى 61 ان لم يخترق الهاى الاخير واستكمل صعوده

  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  غالى والله  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  
اشكرك جدااااااا ربنا يبارك فيك... انا كان عندى حاجه كمان بخصوص الاخ فيبوناتشى فان بس بردك ده خلاص السؤال اجابته وصلت  :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   المقصود بالفوليوم هنا هو عدد العقود فلو كانت 0.01 وكان الحساب عادى يبقى مقصود بيها عقد ميكرو والنقطة ب10 سنت ولو كانت 0.1 يكون مينى والنقطة بدولار

  شكرا على اهتمامك ياباشاااا
بس فى سؤال تانى
انا حسابى فى الشركه 250 دولار وشغال على برنامج الميتاتريد
ازاى ادخل على صفقه واحدد فيها انى داخل مثلا ب 5% من راس المال بتاعى اللى هو 250 دولار
وسورى اذا كانت اسئلتى تافهه شويه بس معلش انا لسه جديد فى هذا المجال وعاوز استفيد من حضرتك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على اهتمامك ياباشاااا
> بس فى سؤال تانى
> انا حسابى فى الشركه 250 دولار وشغال على برنامج الميتاتريد
> ازاى ادخل على صفقه واحدد فيها انى داخل مثلا ب 5% من راس المال بتاعى اللى هو 250 دولار
> وسورى اذا كانت اسئلتى تافهه شويه بس معلش انا لسه جديد فى هذا المجال وعاوز استفيد من حضرتك

 مافيش اى تفاهة ولا حاجة وكلنا كنا مبتدئين وبنسال اسئلة اتفه من دى كمان فلا تقلق من هذه النقطة
بالنسبة لنسبة الدخول كل برامج التداول لايوجد بها خاصية لذلك وعلى ذلك المتبع انك اللى بتحسب لنفسك نسب الدخول
يعنى حسابك 250 دولار و 5% = 12.5 دولار
ده يكون اجمالى المارجن المفتوح لصفقاتك وبحد اقصى 10% الى 25 دولار 
طبعا لاتنسى ان ادارة المخاطر لك الا يكون الاستوب لهذه الصفقات الا يزيد عن 1-3% بحد اقصى من حسابك

----------


## amir111

> اتفضل الملف فى المرفقات فيه كل المعادلات

  *جزاك الله كل خير استاذ سمير*

----------


## tajer

السلام عليك أخي سمير  كيف  ممكن  أعمل باكتست على الميتاتريد  للأستراتيجيات مثل صبح صبح و عاصفة الصحراء  وغيرها؟  ودمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليك أخي سمير  كيف  ممكن  أعمل باكتست على الميتاتريد  للأستراتيجيات مثل صبح صبح و عاصفة الصحراء  وغيرها؟  ودمت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نعم يمكنك بافيجوال مود ان شاء الله

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> مافيش اى تفاهة ولا حاجة وكلنا كنا مبتدئين وبنسال اسئلة اتفه من دى كمان فلا تقلق من هذه النقطة  بالنسبة لنسبة الدخول كل برامج التداول لايوجد بها خاصية لذلك وعلى ذلك المتبع انك اللى بتحسب لنفسك نسب الدخول يعنى حسابك 250 دولار و 5% = 12.5 دولار ده يكون اجمالى المارجن المفتوح لصفقاتك وبحد اقصى 10% الى 25 دولار  طبعا لاتنسى ان ادارة المخاطر لك الا يكون الاستوب لهذه الصفقات الا يزيد عن 1-3% بحد اقصى من حسابك

 ياباشا انا عارف اللى حضرتك بتقوله بس انا سؤالى ازاى احدد هذه النسبه ولنفرض مثلا اللى هيه 5% من حسابى احددها ازاى على البرنامج
وسؤال تانى برده لو انا مثلا مش حاتط ستوب لوس اقصى مبلغ هخسره هو ال 12.5 دولار بالنسبه لل5% ولا هخسر اكتر من كده

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياباشا انا عارف اللى حضرتك بتقوله بس انا سؤالى ازاى احدد هذه النسبه ولنفرض مثلا اللى هيه 5% من حسابى احددها ازاى على البرنامج
> وسؤال تانى برده لو انا مثلا مش حاتط ستوب لوس اقصى مبلغ هخسره هو ال 12.5 دولار بالنسبه لل5% ولا هخسر اكتر من كده

 التحديد لهذه النسبة انت بنفسك اللى تحدده وليس البرنامج 
لو مافيش استوب هتبقى الخسارة مفتوحة ولا حد اقصى لها الا المارجن كول يعنى لايتبقى فى حسابك الا المارجن فقط اللى هو 12.5

----------


## eng_abdelkawy

> التحديد لهذه النسبة انت بنفسك اللى تحدده وليس البرنامج   لو مافيش استوب هتبقى الخسارة مفتوحة ولا حد اقصى لها الا المارجن كول يعنى لايتبقى فى حسابك الا المارجن فقط اللى هو 12.5

  مش فاهم برده ازاى احدده انا بنفسى
ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك تدينى مثالى على الكلام داه لنفرض انا داخل ب 5% من راس المال اللى هوه 250 دولار يبقى احددها ازاى 
واسف انى تاعب حضرتك معايا

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم أخ سمير إن شاء الله تكون بخير عايز أتعلم اليوت وعايز تكون البداية صح أنت عارف لو البداية كانت ملخبطة مش هستفيد شي ممكن روابط من عندك أحسن أبدأ فيهامن تحت الصفر. ربي يطول عمرك ويجزيك كل خير.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> مش فاهم برده ازاى احدده انا بنفسى
> ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك تدينى مثالى على الكلام داه لنفرض انا داخل ب 5% من راس المال اللى هوه 250 دولار يبقى احددها ازاى 
> واسف انى تاعب حضرتك معايا

 يعنى هنقول حسابك ميكرو والمارجن مثلا للمجنون 4 دولار مثلا
وانت عايز تدخل بمارجن 5% من حسابك 
يبقى ال 5% = 250 * 5% = 12.5 دولار
عدد العقود = 12.5 / 4 (قيمة المارجن) = 3 عقود

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخ سمير إن شاء الله تكون بخير عايز أتعلم اليوت وعايز تكون البداية صح أنت عارف لو البداية كانت ملخبطة مش هستفيد شي ممكن روابط من عندك أحسن أبدأ فيهامن تحت الصفر. ربي يطول عمرك ويجزيك كل خير.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل ياغالى وفيها كل شئ ان شاء الله عن ايليوت    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51496.html

----------


## yasser1

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اتفضل ياغالى وفيها كل شئ ان شاء الله عن ايليوت    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51496.html

   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ozoon

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
كيف الحال 
هل لي ان احصل على هذة المعلومات 
Market Generated Information
Intermarket analysis

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> كيف الحال 
> هل لي ان احصل على هذة المعلومات 
> Market Generated Information
> Intermarket analysis

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ده هتلاقيه فى الماركت بروفايل وموجود عنها مواضيع لكنها ليس بها الشرح الوافى لها 
عموما ادخل على الينك ده هتلاقى فى كتابين عن الماركت بروفايل  http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/2...ng.html?rnd=22

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
هل ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يؤثر سلبا على العملة ام ايجابا

----------


## ozoon

لك كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام يا نور المنتدى  
ماتقصر يا بو عبد الرحمن

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يؤثر سلبا على العملة ام ايجابا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله اخونا رمضان يفيدك اكتر منى

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> السلام عليكم
> هل ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يؤثر سلبا على العملة ام ايجابا

 السلام عليكم  
مرحبا اخي توفيق  
ارتفاع الفائدة يعطي قوة للعملة وانخفاضها يضغف العملة 
ويوجد لدي شرح بالتفاصيل في مشاركة سابقة عن هذه العلاقة سوف احاول البحث عنه بإذن الله    :Eh S(7):

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> السلام عليكم
> هل ارتفاع نسبة الفائدة يؤثر سلبا على العملة ام ايجابا

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> ان شاء الله اخونا رمضان يفيدك اكتر منى

  

> السلام عليكم  
> مرحبا اخي توفيق  
> ارتفاع الفائدة يعطي قوة للعملة وانخفاضها يضغف العملة 
> ويوجد لدي شرح بالتفاصيل في مشاركة سابقة عن هذه العلاقة سوف احاول البحث عنه بإذن الله

   السلام عليكم    
موضوع الفائدة يعتبر من اهم المواضيع 
ودائماً ما يوجد لبس في كيفية فهما بصورة صحيح   بصورة عامة تخفيض الفائدة علي العملة يضرها لانه يسبب بيعها واستبدالها بعملة اخرى . ورفعها يعطيها القوى لانه يزيد الطلب عليه وبالتالي ترتفع العملة صاحبه اعلي نسبة فائدة  
وطبعاً من اسباب خفض الفائدة هو دعم النمو والاقتصاد 
مثل ما يحدث في اوروبا وبريطانيا ولان تعود العملتين 
الي الصعود الا بعد اعلان رسمياً عن وقف خفض الفوائد  
وهذه الدول تلجأ الي خفض الفوائد لدعم الاقتصاد وهذا يعني 
ان الاقتصاد يعني من مشاكل وبالتالي وجود مشاكل 
يعني هروب الاموال او استبدالها بالعملة اخرى اقوى 
مثل ما يحدث مع الدولار والين لوجود اقل نسبة فائدة علي العمليتن وبالتالي خفض الفوائد يكون اقل عليهما من بقية العملات صاحبة الفوائدة الكبيرة  
ولفهم الموضوع اكثر انصحك اخي الكريم بقراءة كتاب   سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية    واذا في اي استفسار انا جاهز ان شاء الله        ودي وتقديري

----------


## توفيق12

شرح جميل جدا اهي الكريم رمضان
بورك فيك

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ما معنى ان افتح اكثر من حساب على منصه واحده هل هو اكثر من حساب فى شركه واحده ام اكثر من حساب كل فى شركه مختلفه اى لا تضع البيض كله فى سله واحده فلو لدى مبلغ كبير يتم توزيعه على اكثر من شركه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## tajer

أخي الكريم  سمير  هل ممكن أن تشرح لي خطوات فتح عملية هدج على ( زوج يورو - دولار) مثلا على منصة جي تي اس  وكم بيب سيكلفني الهدج؟  ودمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم  سمير  هل ممكن أن تشرح لي خطوات فتح عملية هدج على ( زوج يورو - دولار) مثلا على منصة جي تي اس  وكم بيب سيكلفني الهدج؟  ودمت

 الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية فلو انت فتحت صفقة بيع وعكس عليك السعر تفتح صفقة شراء 
طبعا فتح الهيدج بصفقة عكسية يعنى لو كنت فاتح بيع هتفتح صفقة شراء او لو كانت شراء هتفتح صفقة بيع
حيث ان هناك اختيار انك تفتح هيدج وتم الغاؤه تمشيا مع القرارات الجديدة 
الهيدج لايكلفك اى مارجن زيادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ما معنى ان افتح اكثر من حساب على منصه واحده هل هو اكثر من حساب فى شركه واحده ام اكثر من حساب كل فى شركه مختلفه اى لا تضع البيض كله فى سله واحده فلو لدى مبلغ كبير يتم توزيعه على اكثر من شركه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو الكلام على منصة واحدة يعنى تفتح حساب وحسابات اضافية فى نفس الشركة 
لكن لو منصات مختلفة يكون عدة حسابات فى عدة شركات حتى لا يكون كله فى مكان واحد

----------


## EL3reef

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا احب ان اشكر حضرتك علي هذا الموضوع و يشرفني ان تكون استاذي حيث اني فعلا مازلت طالب في الفرقة الاول بكلية تجارة جامعة  بنها في مصر 
المهم انا بقالي اسبوعين بتدرب علي الفوريكس و مكرس له كل اهتمامي 
و كنت وجدت كتاب عن الاستراتيجيات و اعجبني في هذا الكتاب اربع استراتيجيات(الاختراق-المضاربة الثلاثية-اليورو دولار-المفتاح الذهبي)
المشكلة ان في كل هذه الاستراتيجيات معاد استراتيجية اليورو دولار يستخدم موشر EMA 
و انا لا جد هذا الموشر في برنامج الديمو البتعامل معاه
كنت عايز اعرف ان كان يوجد طريقة لاضافته
او ممكن اعرف  هو اختصار لكلمة ايه عشان ابحث عنو
ده رابط الكتاب http://www.************/uploads/part1.pdf
و ده رابط الشركة البتعامل معاها http://www.********.kw/ar 
و شكرااااااا

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير .  من فضلك أنا عايزه أعرف .. ما هي العملات المتعاكسه . يعني دي تطلع .. الي قصادها تنزل . زي اليورو دولار .  والدولار فرنك .  تحياتي . :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> اولا احب ان اشكر حضرتك علي هذا الموضوع و يشرفني ان تكون استاذي حيث اني فعلا مازلت طالب في الفرقة الاول بكلية تجارة جامعة  بنها في مصر 
> المهم انا بقالي اسبوعين بتدرب علي الفوريكس و مكرس له كل اهتمامي 
> و كنت وجدت كتاب عن الاستراتيجيات و اعجبني في هذا الكتاب اربع استراتيجيات(الاختراق-المضاربة الثلاثية-اليورو دولار-المفتاح الذهبي)
> المشكلة ان في كل هذه الاستراتيجيات معاد استراتيجية اليورو دولار يستخدم موشر EMA 
> و انا لا جد هذا الموشر في برنامج الديمو البتعامل معاه
> كنت عايز اعرف ان كان يوجد طريقة لاضافته
> او ممكن اعرف  هو اختصار لكلمة ايه عشان ابحث عنو
> ده رابط الكتاب http://www.************/uploads/part1.pdf
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واتشرف ام اكون طالب علم زيك ياغالى وكلنا تلاميذ 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الموفنح هتضغط على قائمة INSERT  ومنها INDICATORS  ومنها تختار TREND  ومنها تختار MOVING AVERAGE  
واهلا بك دائما

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير .  من فضلك أنا عايزه أعرف .. ما هي العملات المتعاكسه . يعني دي تطلع .. الي قصادها تنزل . زي اليورو دولار .  والدولار فرنك .  تحياتي .

 نعم زى اليورو دولار والفرنك دولار ومرفق جدول يبين نسب الارتباط بين العملات

----------


## tajer

> الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية فلو انت فتحت صفقة بيع وعكس عليك السعر تفتح صفقة شراء   طبعا فتح الهيدج بصفقة عكسية يعنى لو كنت فاتح بيع هتفتح صفقة شراء او لو كانت شراء هتفتح صفقة بيع حيث ان هناك اختيار انك تفتح هيدج وتم الغاؤه تمشيا مع القرارات الجديدة  الهيدج لايكلفك اى مارجن زيادة

   أخي الكريم  أفهم من كلامك أنني لو كنت فاتح 2 لوت شراء ثم قمت بفتح 2 لوت بيع لن يقوم البرنامج بحساب أي سبريد علي لعملية البيع وسيعرف انها هديج اتوماتيكيا, طيب ولو قمت بعد ذلك بفتح 2 لوت بيع اضافي سيحاسبني على أخر لوتين على أنهم صفقات جديدة  ودمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم  أفهم من كلامك أنني لو كنت فاتح 2 لوت شراء ثم قمت بفتح 2 لوت بيع لن يقوم البرنامج بحساب أي سبريد علي لعملية البيع وسيعرف انها هديج اتوماتيكيا, طيب ولو قمت بعد ذلك بفتح 2 لوت بيع اضافي سيحاسبني على أخر لوتين على أنهم صفقات جديدة  ودمت

 لا الاسبيرد بيتنخصم فى كل الاحوال لاى عقد جديد حتى لو كان هيدج 
انا كنت بقول عن المارجن انه مش هيحجز مارجن جديد لصفقة الهيدج
واى لوتات اضافية لاى من البيع او الشراء يبكون بمارجن جديد عادى

----------


## hala2244

أنا قبل كده شفت الجدول دهفي أحد المواقع .
بس بصراحه ما فهمتش من حاجه .
ياريت توضحلي استاذي بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا قبل كده شفت الجدول دهفي أحد المواقع .
> بس بصراحه ما فهمتش من حاجه .
> ياريت توضحلي استاذي بارك الله فيك

 يعنى هديكى مثال 
اليورو دولار مع الدولار فرنك النتيجة -92.9 
يعنى هم عكس بعض بنسبة 92.9% ويختلفوا بنسبة 7.1%

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
استاذي الكريم استاذ سمير 
انا سجلت في الميتاتريد وعملت زي ما حضرتك قلت scan ومفيش غير سيرفر واحد فقط Al trade lic
فقط وبيدي رقم في الping
لكن مفيش سيرفرات خالص هل الغيه من الجهاز واعيد تحميله مرة اخري؟
وشكرا ليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> استاذي الكريم استاذ سمير 
> انا سجلت في الميتاتريد وعملت زي ما حضرتك قلت scan ومفيش غير سيرفر واحد فقط Al trade lic
> فقط وبيدي رقم في الping
> لكن مفيش سيرفرات خالص هل الغيه من الجهاز واعيد تحميله مرة اخري؟
> وشكرا ليك

 وعليكم السلام
هو نفسه السيرفر المطلوب اللى تختاره  ALTrade-Server - AL Trade Inc.

----------


## EL3reef

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تتحملني حيث اني لا اجد مكان اضع فيه اسئلتي غير موضوع حضرتك 
 انا عايز افتح حساب حقيقي و محتار افتح حساب مع اي شركة
فكنت عايز نصيحة حضرتك في اختيار الشركة بس تكون شركة تسمح بحساب صغير حجمو 100 دولار او اقل
و كنت عايز ايه هي اضمن طريقة للدفع
و هل لا بد ان ادفع بالدولار فقط 
تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ارجو ان تتحملني حيث اني لا اجد مكان اضع فيه اسئلتي غير موضوع حضرتك 
>  انا عايز افتح حساب حقيقي و محتار افتح حساب مع اي شركة
> فكنت عايز نصيحة حضرتك في اختيار الشركة بس تكون شركة تسمح بحساب صغير حجمو 100 دولار او اقل
> و كنت عايز ايه هي اضمن طريقة للدفع
> و هل لا بد ان ادفع بالدولار فقط 
> تحياتي و تقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله انتظر انطلاق افكسول ميتاتريدر  لاخر مايو وان شاء الله هتعجبك

----------


## cata.1966

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  لو الكلام على منصة واحدة يعنى تفتح حساب وحسابات اضافية فى نفس الشركة  لكن لو منصات مختلفة يكون عدة حسابات فى عدة شركات حتى لا يكون كله فى مكان واحد

  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
طيب ايه الفايده انى افتح اكثر من حساب ى منصه واحده او بمعنى اصح شركه واحده يعنى ايه الحكمه من كده
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> طيب ايه الفايده انى افتح اكثر من حساب ى منصه واحده او بمعنى اصح شركه واحده يعنى ايه الحكمه من كده
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كل شخص وله اسبابه يعنى ممكن بيكون بيوزع مخاطرة لنفسه على عدة حسابات او بيجرب عدة طرق ومخصص لكل طريقة حساب 
يعنى الاسباب قد تتعدد

----------


## التائب اليك

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير   بالنسبه لتاريخ الحساب الوجود فى الميتاتريدر بلاقى انى لو قفلت برنامج التداول وفتحته تانى  بيروح لو انا عاوز النتايج اعمل ايه   مشكور مقدما يا باشا

----------


## انتربول

السلام عليكم لدي سؤال عن شركة وساطة  
اريد شركة يكون فيها استوب لوز متحرك  غير fxsol السبب فرق السبريد على الباوند دولار كبير  
اتمنى اعطائى اكثر من اسم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير   بالنسبه لتاريخ الحساب الوجود فى الميتاتريدر بلاقى انى لو قفلت برنامج التداول وفتحته تانى  بيروح لو انا عاوز النتايج اعمل ايه   مشكور مقدما يا باشا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
روح على account history واختار all history  :013:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم لدي سؤال عن شركة وساطة  
> اريد شركة يكون فيها استوب لوز متحرك  غير fxsol السبب فرق السبريد على الباوند دولار كبير  
> اتمنى اعطائى اكثر من اسم

 والله الشركات كتير واغلب الظن شركات الميتاتريدر هى اللى اسبيردها منخفض 
المهم تكون شركة موثوقة

----------


## بشرة خير

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الكريم جعلك الله من سعداء الدنيا والاخرة
الحمد لله البرنامج اشتغل
بس كان عندي سؤال كمان
هل كافي التدرب علي ميتاتريد واللا لازم افتح حساب تجريبي في شركة
ولو فتحت حساب هل ممكن احلل علي الميتاتريد واعمل اوامر البيع والشرا من الشركة
وشكرا ليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الكريم جعلك الله من سعداء الدنيا والاخرة
> الحمد لله البرنامج اشتغل
> بس كان عندي سؤال كمان
> هل كافي التدرب علي ميتاتريد واللا لازم افتح حساب تجريبي في شركة
> ولو فتحت حساب هل ممكن احلل علي الميتاتريد واعمل اوامر البيع والشرا من الشركة
> وشكرا ليك

 وجزاك الله مثله
انا شايف ان الشركة اللى انت ناوى تفتح فيها الحساب انك تتدرب على برنامجها ايضا حتى لو كنت هتحط اوردرات فقط وتحلل على الميتاتريدر

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
معلش استاذنا الكريم اسألتي كتير بس جعل الله علمك في ميزان حسناتك في تعليم المبتدئين
ممكن اعرف نسب مؤشر ستوكاستيك 
وشكرا ليك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> معلش استاذنا الكريم اسألتي كتير بس جعل الله علمك في ميزان حسناتك في تعليم المبتدئين
> ممكن اعرف نسب مؤشر ستوكاستيك 
> وشكرا ليك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اسال براحتك ياغالى  بالنسبة للاستوكاستك فنسب التشبع هى 30 و 70 وفى ناس تستخدمه 20 و 80 اما ارقامه فالمشهور هو 14 - 3 - 3

----------


## التائب اليك

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  روح على account history واختار all history

 الكاو بوى ده ورايا فى كل موضوع وانا زعلان منك حقيقى مش قادر تقله التدخين حرام  :Big Grin:   خلاص سماح على العموم انا رحت للاكونت هيستورى وكله تمام  :Good:  شكرا يا باشا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الكاو بوى ده ورايا فى كل موضوع وانا زعلان منك حقيقى مش قادر تقله التدخين حرام   خلاص سماح على العموم انا رحت للاكونت هيستورى وكله تمام  شكرا يا باشا

 حاضر هقوله   :012:

----------


## بشرة خير

معلش اعذرني بالنسبة لمؤشر ستوكستيك
يعني    نضع  20،80في level
 في خانة  input ( 3 .3 .14

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش اعذرني 
> يعني    نضع  20،80في level
>  في خانة input ( 3 .3 .14

 لا 80 و 20 دى مستويات فى قائمة level فى خصائص المؤشر
و 14 - 3 - 3 دى اعداداته

----------


## بشرة خير

شكرا ليك انا فعلا كنت اقصد كده
ممكن اسأل حضرتك عن عملات ابدأ بيها يعني ايه افضل العملات للمبتدئين
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا ليك انا فعلا كنت اقصد كده
> ممكن اسأل حضرتك عن عملات ابدأ بيها يعني ايه افضل العملات للمبتدئين
> وشكرا مقدما

 افضل العملات هو اليورو دولار او الباوند دولار لكن ممكن تكون بترتاح لعملات اخرى

----------


## بشرة خير

واللهي لو قعدت اشكرك لبكرة الصبح ما هيكفي بس كفاية اني ادعيلك بالربح الوفير واقولك كان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه
ربنا يعزك يا استاذنا ويكرمك 
ومعلش استحملني انا لسه في البدايه بس واللهي كل رد منك بدعوة من قلبي ليك 
 معادلة الفيبو 
الهاي- اللو * احد نسب الفيبو = معامل
المعامل +السعر الادني = الهدف
ممكن اطلب من حضرتك شرحها 
وهل هي فعلا مفيدة ومجدية 
هل الهاي واللو اعلي وادني سعر رسمت منه الفيبو اللي هو الفرق بين اعلي نقطة وادني نقطة؟ 
سؤال كمان انا عملت شارت اعرف منين انه صح هل في مكان في المنتدي لعرض الشارتات؟ 
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااكثيراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> واللهي لو قعدت اشكرك لبكرة الصبح ما هيكفي بس كفاية اني ادعيلك بالربح الوفير واقولك كان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه
> ربنا يعزك يا استاذنا ويكرمك   جزاك الله مثله 
> ومعلش استحملني انا لسه في البدايه بس واللهي كل رد منك بدعوة من قلبي ليك 
>  معادلة الفيبو 
> الهاي- اللو * احد نسب الفيبو = معامل
> المعامل +السعر الادني = الهدف
> ممكن اطلب من حضرتك شرحها 
> وهل هي فعلا مفيدة ومجدية 
> هل الهاي واللو اعلي وادني سعر رسمت منه الفيبو اللي هو الفرق بين اعلي نقطة وادني نقطة؟ 
> ...

 بالنسبة للمعادلات ستجدها فى الملف المرفق للبيفوت والكامريلا والبايفوت فايبو والفايبو كمان
اللى يتقول عليه ليس الفايبو ولكن البايفوت  
بالنسبة للشارتات تقدر تتابع فى الموضوع التالى وهيتابعوا معاك الشارتات وتتابع معهم ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5783...ml#post1148408

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
فى برنامج فوركس كيلر بعد file ثم save asثم اسم ملف الاكسل الموجود فى البرنامج فى file name فى الميتاتريدر
كل ده لوضع اخر 10 اغلاقات بدون الطريقه اليدويه
سؤالى المهم ما هو اسم ملف الاكسل وكيف اتعامل مع هذه العباره بصوره خاصه ومعناها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> فى برنامج فوركس كيلر بعد file ثم save asثم اسم ملف الاكسل الموجود فى البرنامج فى file name فى الميتاتريدر
> كل ده لوضع اخر 10 اغلاقات بدون الطريقه اليدويه
> سؤالى المهم ما هو اسم ملف الاكسل وكيف اتعامل مع هذه العباره بصوره خاصه ومعناها
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بصراحة لم اتعامل معه الا مرة للتجربة ولا اعرف بالنسبة لملف الاكسل لكن غالبا هتكون ملفات امتداد csv

----------


## احمد العلي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بصراحة لم اتعامل معه الا مرة للتجربة ولا اعرف بالنسبة لملف الاكسل لكن غالبا هتكون ملفات امتداد csv

 بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع ساجيبك انا لان هذا البرنامج لدي منذ وقت ليس بالقصير
من المايتريدر تذهب الى file+save as بعد ان تضبطة على فريم الساعة 
ستظهر لك طبعا نافذه جاهزه فيها اسم الملف تستطيع ان تغيره اسمه لاي اسم تريده. وفيها ايضا نوعه انا لا اغير نوع الملف الموجود اصلا وهو عندي ASCELL TEXT *CVS  تختار حفظ من هذه النافذه . ويجب ان تعرف اين ستحفظه لانك ستحتاجه لاحقا
انتهى دور المايتريدر تذهب بعدها الى الوفركس كلر ومنه الى LOAD ومن لود تستطيع تحميل الملف الذي حفظته في الخطوه السابقة.
بعدها الى CALCULATE بعدها ستظهر لك النتائج 
وهذا الطريقة كلها لادخال اغلاق اخر 10 ساعات وتستطيع ايضا ادخالها يدويا
اانتهى
انا بصراحة جربت التعامل معه مصداقيته ليست كما ينبغي :No3: 
اتمنى لك النجاح فيه وعسى ان اكون قد اجبت سؤالك

----------


## انتربول

> والله الشركات كتير واغلب الظن شركات الميتاتريدر هى اللى اسبيردها منخفض 
> المهم تكون شركة موثوقة

 استاذ سمير
لا ريد شركه ميتاتريدر اريد شركه مثل فكسول يوجد بها استوب متحرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> لا ريد شركه ميتاتريدر اريد شركه مثل فكسول يوجد بها استوب متحرك

 والله عشان اقولك على شركة كويسة لازم اكون مجربها وشخصيا مجرب افكسول وافكسم سابقا اما باقى الشركات بنسمع كما الاخوة هنا بيقولوا

----------


## محمد مزاحم

الســـــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم أ/ أحمد حنفى بارك الله فيـــــــك أنا بحب المنتدى ده من قبل ما أشترك فيه من أول ما قرأت كتاب المتداول العربى المشكلة بأختصار يا أخى إنى طبعت كتب وحاولت القراءة والفهم إلا أنى لاأستطيع ربط الأمر ببعضها ولا أعرف التحليل الفنى كيف يكون ولا إنشاء إستراتيجيات أعتقد انى أحتاج لشرح عملى أو............ والله لا أدرى ولكن أرجوا إفادتى يا أستاذ
حتى أتعلم الفوركس وأصبح محترف بتجارة العملات 
وجزاك الله خيراً والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## ابن سيناء

السلام عليكم 
النهارده قريت الخبر ده بس مش فاهم فيه حاجات الخبر بيقول : 
المركزي الأوروبي يخفض الفائدة إلى 1 % والبريطاني يبقيها دون تغيير
من ضمن المكتوب فيه :
من جهته ترك بنك إنجلترا المركزي سعر الفائدة دون تغيير، عند مستوى قياسي في الانخفاض يبلغ 0.5 % للشهر الثاني على التوالي اليوم الخميس، وقال إنه سيزيد من حجم مشترياته من الأصول في إطار برنامج التيسير الكمي للسياسة النقدية بمقدار 50 مليار جنيه إسترليني. 
ما معنى برنامج التيسير الكمى وماهى أهدافه ؟  كمان الخبر بيقول فى مكان آخر فيه :
وكان البنك قد أعلن في أوائل مارس/آذار أن الأساليب التقليدية لخفض الفائدة قد بلغت مداها وبدأ برنامجا بقيمة 75 مليار جنيه إسترليني لشراء أصول لدعم تقديم الائتمان  طيب ما معنى شراء أصول لدعم تقديم الإئتمان ؟ 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الســـــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم أ/ أحمد حنفى بارك الله فيـــــــك أنا بحب المنتدى ده من قبل ما أشترك فيه من أول ما قرأت كتاب المتداول العربى المشكلة بأختصار يا أخى إنى طبعت كتب وحاولت القراءة والفهم إلا أنى لاأستطيع ربط الأمر ببعضها ولا أعرف التحليل الفنى كيف يكون ولا إنشاء إستراتيجيات أعتقد انى أحتاج لشرح عملى أو............ والله لا أدرى ولكن أرجوا إفادتى يا أستاذ
> حتى أتعلم الفوركس وأصبح محترف بتجارة العملات 
> وجزاك الله خيراً والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وتشرفنا بك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
عليك بقراءة الكتب التالى وان شاء الله هيديك فكرة عامة عن الفوركس   كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة بين يديك 
وبالنسبة للتطبيق العملى فما عليك الا مراقبة الشارتات فى مواضيع المنتدى بعد تعلم الترندات والفايبوناتشى والدعم والمقاومة لتعرف بعدها كيف تقارن بين الشارتات وتعرف ما الذى ينقصك لتدعمه واى اسئلة نحن جاهزون

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> النهارده قريت الخبر ده بس مش فاهم فيه حاجات الخبر بيقول : 
> المركزي الأوروبي يخفض الفائدة إلى 1 % والبريطاني يبقيها دون تغيير
> من ضمن المكتوب فيه :
> من جهته ترك بنك إنجلترا المركزي سعر الفائدة دون تغيير، عند مستوى قياسي في الانخفاض يبلغ 0.5 % للشهر الثاني على التوالي اليوم الخميس، وقال إنه سيزيد من حجم مشترياته من الأصول في إطار برنامج التيسير الكمي للسياسة النقدية بمقدار 50 مليار جنيه إسترليني. 
> ما معنى برنامج التيسير الكمى وماهى أهدافه ؟  كمان الخبر بيقول فى مكان آخر فيه :
> وكان البنك قد أعلن في أوائل مارس/آذار أن الأساليب التقليدية لخفض الفائدة قد بلغت مداها وبدأ برنامجا بقيمة 75 مليار جنيه إسترليني لشراء أصول لدعم تقديم الائتمان  طيب ما معنى شراء أصول لدعم تقديم الإئتمان ؟ 
> وشكرا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله اخونا رمضان يجيبك افضل منى فى هذه النقاط

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ندى اكثر من سؤال عن فوركس كيلير ساطرحها واحد واحد
1لما ادوس على f2 الخ واعمل لود على الفوركس كيلير اول رقم على اليمين طبعا هايكون اقل او اكثر من الرقم الحالى الحى يعنى فهل اضع هذا الرقم الحى الان اى اللحظى فى الخانه بتاعه نيو وان لم يكن ارجو تبسيطه لى بالشرح متى استعمل هذه الخانه
2-ايه الفرق بين لاصدارات الحديثه من البرنامج غيروجود المونى مانيجر وخطوط الدعم والمقاومه
3- هل يوجد عندك شرح لمونى مانيجر ازاى استخدمه واستفيد منه
4- ما هو الوقف المتحرك وكيف استخدمه واستفاد منه فى البرنامج القاتل المفترس
بس كده شكرا جزيلا

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
استاذ سمير ممكن حضرتك تدلني علي موضوع في الموقع بيشرح خطوات وضع اوامر البيع والشراء  
وطلب اخر كيف يتم تغيير ستوب لوز قرأت ان نقفل علي المكسب ونرفع وقف الخسارة ممكن اعرف من حضرتك ازاي وهل موجود في إفكسم ؟
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ سمير ممكن حضرتك تدلني علي موضوع في الموقع بيشرح خطوات وضع اوامر البيع والشراء  
> وطلب اخر كيف يتم تغيير ستوب لوز قرأت ان نقفل علي المكسب ونرفع وقف الخسارة ممكن اعرف من حضرتك ازاي وهل موجود في إفكسم ؟
> ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للاوامر فكل برنامج يوجد ايكون لذلك تختلف من برنامج لاخر وكذلك الاستوب والربح
يعنى فى الميتاتريدر له طريقة وفى افكسول له طريقة وفى كل برنامج له طريقة لذلك انصحك بالتدرب على البرنامج الذى ستعمل عليه ولتعرف كل جزئياته ان شاء الله

----------


## نائل

السلام عليكم ،،، 
انا لسه مبتدأ و لسه ما عملت حساب حقيقي ....
و لسه أدرس موضوع الفوركس و أتعرف على الأساسيات ... 
في حال عندي أي إستفسار أستسمحك استاذ سمير أن أضعه هنا ... 
و لك جزيل الشكر و لكل الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا الصرح التعليمي ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ،،، 
> انا لسه مبتدأ و لسه ما عملت حساب حقيقي ....
> و لسه أدرس موضوع الفوركس و أتعرف على الأساسيات ... 
> في حال عندي أي إستفسار أستسمحك استاذ سمير أن أضعه هنا ... 
> و لك جزيل الشكر و لكل الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا الصرح التعليمي ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى واى استفسارات تحت امرك ان شاء الله

----------


## نائل

*الله يبارك فيك ،،* 
سؤالي الله يبارك فيك عن ( الهيدج ) ،، 
أيش الفائدة عندما أفتح صفقتين متعاكستين ،،؟! 
يعني في الاول كسبان و في الثانية خاسر و بنفس النقاط
  & يعني ما استفدت شي من الهيدج على حسب ما فهمت &   و لك جزيل الشكر ،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> *الله يبارك فيك ،،* 
> سؤالي الله يبارك فيك عن ( الهيدج ) ،، 
> أيش الفائدة عندما أفتح صفقتين متعاكستين ،،؟! 
> يعني في الاول كسبان و في الثانية خاسر و بنفس النقاط
>   & يعني ما استفدت شي من الهيدج على حسب ما فهمت &   و لك جزيل الشكر ،،

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نعم كلامك صحيح لذلك لا ننصح بالهيدج الا اذا كان من يهدج يستطيع التعامل معه ويعرف كيف يفك العقود بربح

----------


## نائل

يعني فهمي طلع في محله .. 
يعني في تطور بمستواي ... والا !!! 
ان شاء الله يجي اليوم اللي نجاوب فيه انا و أنت على الأسئلة احم .. احم .. احم  ... 
الله يعطيك طول العمر ....

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني فهمي طلع في محله .. 
> يعني في تطور بمستواي ... والا !!! 
> ان شاء الله يجي اليوم اللي نجاوب فيه انا و أنت على الأسئلة احم .. احم .. احم  ... 
> الله يعطيك طول العمر ....

 ان شاء الله فى تطور ونشوفك بعد كده بتعلم المبتدئين كمان

----------


## EL3reef

السلام عليكم 
يعني ايه  الهيدج اصل انا بسمع الكلمة دي كتير 
شكرا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> يعني ايه  الهيدج اصل انا بسمع الكلمة دي كتير 
> شكرا مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية
يعنى الصفقة الحالية بيع فانت تفتح صفقة معاكسة لها وهى صفقة شراء اما للحد من الخسارة او للحفاظ على الربح الحالى

----------


## EL3reef

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية
> يعنى الصفقة الحالية بيع فانت تفتح صفقة معاكسة لها وهى صفقة شراء اما للحد من الخسارة او للحفاظ على الربح الحالى

 طب الصفقة المعاكسة هتكون بالسعر الفتحت بيه الصفقة ولا علي اخر سعر وصلت ليه بعد الخسارة
او يا ريت توضح بمثال
حياك الله استاذي

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب الصفقة المعاكسة هتكون بالسعر الفتحت بيه الصفقة ولا علي اخر سعر وصلت ليه بعد الخسارة
> او يا ريت توضح بمثال
> حياك الله استاذي

 بنفس السعر وقت فتح الصفقة الجديدة

----------


## EL3reef

استاذ سمير  
ما معني هذه المصطلحات (موفنج افريج - فريم الساعه )
المصطلحات دي وجدتها في هذا الموضوع
/
/ https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13668.html

----------


## EL3reef

يعني ايه :::زوج المجنون:::

----------


## EL3reef

معلش استاذ سمير انا بقابل كلمات غريبة كتير
يا ريت كمان تقولي يعني ايه  :::المارجن:::...:::الاستوب لوز:::

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير 
يا رب تكون بألف خير 
دلوقت في كذا طريقة طريقة شيخنا الوافي رحمه الله عليه
واستراتيجية القاهرة 
وغيرها وغيرها
انا اريد البدء بطريقة سهلة وواضحة حضرتك ترشحلي ايه؟
انا بحب طريقة الوافي والبحريني بس فين هنا في المنتدي بيحلل ومتابع بهذه الطريقة 
وانتظر نصيحة حضرتك

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اخى العزيز هل ممكن تساعدنى فى فهم اكسبيرت وتمشى معايه خطوه بخطوه 
الاكسبيرت هوة فاب تربو الحقيقه انا فى اشد الحاجه لتعلمه 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  
> ما معني هذه المصطلحات (موفنج افريج - فريم الساعه )
> المصطلحات دي وجدتها في هذا الموضوع
> /
> / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13668.html

 موفنج افرج هو احد المؤشرات الموجودة فى برنامج التداول
فريم الساعة هو احد الفريمات الموجودة فى الشارت للتحليل عليها ويكون الشمعة الواحدة مدتها ساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني ايه :::زوج المجنون:::

 هو الباوند ين GBPJPY

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش استاذ سمير انا بقابل كلمات غريبة كتير
> يا ريت كمان تقولي يعني ايه  :::المارجن:::...:::الاستوب لوز:::

 الاستوب لوز هو حد الخسارة 
والمارجن هو قيمة التامين المحجوز للصفقة عند الدخول فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير 
> يا رب تكون بألف خير 
> دلوقت في كذا طريقة طريقة شيخنا الوافي رحمه الله عليه
> واستراتيجية القاهرة 
> وغيرها وغيرها
> انا اريد البدء بطريقة سهلة وواضحة حضرتك ترشحلي ايه؟
> انا بحب طريقة الوافي والبحريني بس فين هنا في المنتدي بيحلل ومتابع بهذه الطريقة 
> وانتظر نصيحة حضرتك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طريقة الوافى تشتمل على فنون التحليل الفنى فحتى وان اتبعت استراتيجية القاهرة فلابد من تعلم فنون التحليل الفنى فابدا بها اولا

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش استاذ سمير انا بقابل كلمات غريبة كتير
> يا ريت كمان تقولي يعني ايه  :::المارجن:::...:::الاستوب لوز:::

 الموضوع ده كمان هيفيدك ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68780.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> اخى العزيز هل ممكن تساعدنى فى فهم اكسبيرت وتمشى معايه خطوه بخطوه 
> الاكسبيرت هوة فاب تربو الحقيقه انا فى اشد الحاجه لتعلمه 
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انا مش مبرمج حتى اعرف اشرح الاكسبيرت وطريقة عمله لكن عموما اكسبيرت فاب تربو استوبه 115 نقطة تقريبا وهدف 5 نقط يعنى استوب واحد كفيل بضياع ربح شهور 
بالنسبة للاكسبيرتات عموما هيفيدك الموضوع ده https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40966.html

----------


## adel_s

في برنامج شركة fxsol يوجد وقت بجانب كل عملة ما هو هذا الوقت حيث لاحظت ان الوقت مختلف في كل عملة فما هو هذا الوقت

----------


## سمير صيام

> في برنامج شركة fxsol يوجد وقت بجانب كل عملة ما هو هذا الوقت حيث لاحظت ان الوقت مختلف في كل عملة فما هو هذا الوقت

 ممكن تورينى صورة لها

----------


## adel_s

الصورة 
الوقت يوجد به اختلاف في الثواني فما هو هذا الوقت ؟

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل هذا البرنامج AutoFxKهو التداول الالى للفوركس كلير لان الموقع يتحدث عن علاقتهم ببعض
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الصورة 
> الوقت يوجد به اختلاف في الثواني فما هو هذا الوقت ؟

 اعتقد انه الوقت اللى تم فيه اخر سعر للعملة ولذلك الفروق بالثوانى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هل هذا البرنامج AutoFxKهو التداول الالى للفوركس كلير لان الموقع يتحدث عن علاقتهم ببعض
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا اعرف بصراحة هذا البرنامج

----------


## palestine007

بس حابب استفسر عن
1- الستوب المتحرك  كيف ممكن اعمله على برنامج ميتاتريد  
2- لما يكون في حسابي 250 دولار  وحابب اتاجر مثلا ب3% فقط من راس المال  او 10% كيف ممكن اتاجر بهذه النسبة المحددة بالضبط حابب اعرف شو اعمل بالتفصيل ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس حابب استفسر عن
> 1- الستوب المتحرك  كيف ممكن اعمله على برنامج ميتاتريد  
> 2- لما يكون في حسابي 250 دولار  وحابب اتاجر مثلا ب3% فقط من راس المال  او 10% كيف ممكن اتاجر بهذه النسبة المحددة بالضبط حابب اعرف شو اعمل بالتفصيل ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للاستوب المتحرك يكون بالضغط من خلال يمين الماوس على الصفقة واختيار الاستوب المتحرك 
بالنسبة للنسبة
هناك ادارة مال لاتزيد عن 10% من الحساب وهى للمارجن المحجوز للصفقات
وحساب 250 يكون 25 دولار هى اقصى قيمة للمارجن المحجوز 
فطبعا الحساب هيكون ميكرو وبالتالى المارجن فى حدود 4 -5 دولار وبالتالى اقصى عدد من العقود مسموح لك هو 5-6 عقود وذلك يقسمة 25 / قيمة المارجن 
بالنسبة لادارة المخاطر وهى الاستوب وننصح الا تزيد عن 1-3%
يعنى 2% من حساب 250 دولار = 5 دولار كاستوب
واحسب عدد العقود بقسمة 5 دولار على قيمة الاستوب ليعيطك كام عقد تدخل فيه

----------


## fatma slah

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار بسيط بالنسبه للاوامر المعلقه....هل اذا وضعت امر معلق ينفذ عند السعر بالظبط ام لا....وهل تنفيذ الامر المعلق يكون ادق واسرع في تنفيذه كلما مر عليه الوقت   اي انه موضوع قبل السعر بوقت طويل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم عندي استفسار بسيط بالنسبه للاوامر المعلقه....هل اذا وضعت امر معلق ينفذ عند السعر بالظبط ام لا....وهل تنفيذ الامر المعلق يكون ادق واسرع في تنفيذه كلما مر عليه الوقت   اي انه موضوع قبل السعر بوقت طويل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
بالنسبة لتنفيذ الاوامر المعلقة ينفذ عادى جدا مثل الدخول ماركت ولا فرق بينهم
والا ختلاف فقط فى اى امر انه السوق مر على النقطة التى بها الاوردر لتنفيذها
اجمالا لا فرق نهائيا

----------


## fatma slah

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى  بالنسبة لتنفيذ الاوامر المعلقة ينفذ عادى جدا مثل الدخول ماركت ولا فرق بينهم والا ختلاف فقط فى اى امر انه السوق مر على النقطة التى بها الاوردر لتنفيذها اجمالا لا فرق نهائيا

 جزاكم الله خيرا استاذ سمير....ولكن يبدو اني لم اشرح سؤالي بطريقه كافيه....سؤالي كما هو ولكن انا اتكلم عن التنفيذ وقت الاخبار القويه التي ربما يتحرك فيها السعر30 نقطه في المره الواحده ... هل يتم التنفيذ عند السعر المحدد ام ان الفجوات يمكن ان تسبب مشاكل....

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاكم الله خيرا استاذ سمير....ولكن يبدو اني لم اشرح سؤالي بطريقه كافيه....سؤالي كما هو ولكن انا اتكلم عن التنفيذ وقت الاخبار القويه التي ربما يتحرك فيها السعر30 نقطه في المره الواحده ... هل يتم التنفيذ عند السعر المحدد ام ان الفجوات يمكن ان تسبب مشاكل....

 تمام بالنسبة للفجوات فالشركات لا تنفذ لكى الاوردر ولا تنفذ الاستوب وتنفذهم على اقرب سعر بعد الجاب ولكن للاسف تنفذ الهدف لو فى صفقة مفتوحة وكل الشركات كده

----------


## نائل

استاذ سمير هل ممكن ان تنصحني من واقع تجربتك الشخصية أي شركة وساطة
أشترك فيها بصفتي مبتدء صاعد ... 
اتمنى تنصحنى بهذا الشأن .... 
تقبل تحياتي ..\

----------


## نائل

هل يوجد فرق بين الخدمات التي تقدمها شركات الوساطة للحساب العادي و الحساب المصغر ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير هل ممكن ان تنصحني من واقع تجربتك الشخصية أي شركة وساطة
> أشترك فيها بصفتي مبتدء صاعد ... 
> اتمنى تنصحنى بهذا الشأن .... 
> تقبل تحياتي ..\

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
موضوع الشركات لا تستطيع الحكم لانى لم اتعامل مع كل الشركات حتى اقول انه هذه الشركة هى الافضل لكن من خلال تجربتى وتجارب الكثيرين فافكسول من افضلهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد فرق بين الخدمات التي تقدمها شركات الوساطة للحساب العادي و الحساب المصغر ؟

 المفترض لا يوجد فرق ان شاء الله 
لكن ممكن بعض الشركات تختص اصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة ببعض الخدمات دون غيرهم

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لبرنامج اتوشارت الى كنت سالتك عليه من فتره  
يوجد عندى فى تغير الاعدادات للفريم كل نص او ربع الخ ساعه لما بغير هذا الفريم يتغير معى الوقت الذى على يمين الخانه مثلا من كل ساعه الى كل 3 ساعات ولا اعرف كيف اتحكم فى هذا الوقت فانا اريد اشاره اقرب ما يمكن مع العم انى لا اقصد التايم فريم
شكر

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم واسبوع موفق لك وللجميع ان شاء الله 
كان لي سؤال في فيبوناتشي الافضل انه يترسم علي الديلي ده اللي قريته
طيب لو عايزة ادخل صفقة علي فريم الساعة خطوط فيبو بيكون ملهاش اثر علي الشارت لانها بتكون اوضح علي الديلي طيب احدد ازاي نقاط المقاومة والدعم علي الفيبو لو اترسم علي اربع ساعات لانه هيكون ضعيف

----------


## cata.1966

معذره انا اقصد خانه TAIM
وليست خانه INTERVAL
شكرا

----------


## hala2244

صباح الخير أستاذ سمير .
من فضلك .. لو تتكرم عليا أنا محتاجه لموقع بيكتب عن اخبار العملات بالعربي مش مجرد أجنده اقتصاديه وأرقام بس . لا .. أنا عايزه يكون الموقع مهتم بكتابة أخبار العملات والتحليل الاقتصادي والفني المتوقع للعمله خلال الاسبوع الحالي . يعني يديني نظره متوقعه عن حال هذه العمله خلا الأسبوع أو الشهر الحالي .
وتكون نشرة متجدده . لأني بحث كثيرا في جوجل . ووجدت مواضيع مثل هذه .. لكن للأسف قديمه ومش متجدده .
وأهم حاجه أنها تكون باللغه العربيه .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لبرنامج اتوشارت الى كنت سالتك عليه من فتره  
> يوجد عندى فى تغير الاعدادات للفريم كل نص او ربع الخ ساعه لما بغير هذا الفريم يتغير معى الوقت الذى على يمين الخانه مثلا من كل ساعه الى كل 3 ساعات ولا اعرف كيف اتحكم فى هذا الوقت فانا اريد اشاره اقرب ما يمكن مع العم انى لا اقصد التايم فريم
> شكر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التوقيت ده تاريخ اللى تم فيه اكتمال النموذج اللى تم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم واسبوع موفق لك وللجميع ان شاء الله 
> كان لي سؤال في فيبوناتشي الافضل انه يترسم علي الديلي ده اللي قريته
> طيب لو عايزة ادخل صفقة علي فريم الساعة خطوط فيبو بيكون ملهاش اثر علي الشارت لانها بتكون اوضح علي الديلي طيب احدد ازاي نقاط المقاومة والدعم علي الفيبو لو اترسم علي اربع ساعات لانه هيكون ضعيف

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الفايبوناتشى بيترسم على كل الفريمات وافضلهم الاربع ساعات وليس الدايلى ويكون على اخر موجة
المهم ان يكون السعر بيحترم مستوياته

----------


## سمير صيام

> معذره انا اقصد خانه TAIM
> وليست خانه INTERVAL
> شكرا

 اعتقد انه زى ما قلتلك وقت انتهاء تكون النموذج

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير أستاذ سمير .
> من فضلك .. لو تتكرم عليا أنا محتاجه لموقع بيكتب عن اخبار العملات بالعربي مش مجرد أجنده اقتصاديه وأرقام بس . لا .. أنا عايزه يكون الموقع مهتم بكتابة أخبار العملات والتحليل الاقتصادي والفني المتوقع للعمله خلال الاسبوع الحالي . يعني يديني نظره متوقعه عن حال هذه العمله خلا الأسبوع أو الشهر الحالي .
> وتكون نشرة متجدده . لأني بحث كثيرا في جوجل . ووجدت مواضيع مثل هذه .. لكن للأسف قديمه ومش متجدده .
> وأهم حاجه أنها تكون باللغه العربيه .

 صباح الخير
حد يكون عنده المتداول العربى ويروح مواقع تانية
فريق الاخبار متواصل فى تنزيل التقارير الاخبارية طول اليوم وبالعربى وتقارير اسبوعية 
هل جربتى تتابعيها

----------


## hala2244

حجربها باذن الله .

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أخ سمير الغالي: الين فتح على قاب علوي هل كان من المفروض تغضية القاب  ومن ثم مواصلة الصعود أم بإعتبار القاب صغير لايؤخذ به.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أخ سمير الغالي: الين فتح على قاب علوي هل كان من المفروض تغضية القاب  ومن ثم مواصلة الصعود أم بإعتبار القاب صغير لايؤخذ به.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ليس شرط تغطية الجاب وبصرف النظر عن حجمه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أخ سمير الغالي: الين فتح على قاب علوي هل كان من المفروض تغضية القاب  ومن ثم مواصلة الصعود أم بإعتبار القاب صغير لايؤخذ به.

 انواع الفجوات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1044524-8-post.html

----------


## yasser1

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  ليس شرط تغطية الجاب وبصرف النظر عن حجمه

   مشكور أخ سمير على الرد: يعني إذا كان هناك هدف للزوج سيكون الهدف أقوى من القاب وأنتظار تصحيحه بأي تجاه كان القاب طبعاً هذا الكلام يكون مدعوماً بأماكن دخول واضحة وقوية. وأيضاً هدف واضح وسؤال أخر أخ سمير ماهي الحالات التي إذا رأينا فيها قاب قد يمنعنا من الدخول أو تغيير نظرتنا عن الصفقة التي كنا قد عزمنا الدخول بها. تحايتي القلبية لك أخ سمير   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور أخ سمير على الرد: يعني إذا كان هناك هدف للزوج سيكون الهدف أقوى من القاب وأنتظار تصحيحه بأي تجاه كان القاب طبعاً هذا الكلام يكون مدعوماً بأماكن دخول واضحة وقوية. وأيضاً هدف واضح وسؤال أخر أخ سمير ماهي الحالات التي إذا رأينا فيها قاب قد يمنعنا من الدخول أو تغيير نظرتنا عن الصفقة التي كنا قد عزمنا الدخول بها. تحايتي القلبية لك أخ سمير

 عادة لو موجة دافعة وده لازم تكون عارف ايليوت بيكون فى اندفاع فى الاسعار ولن يغلق الجاب قبل الوصول الى هدف الموجة وياريت تراجع مشاركة اخونا ترند عن انواع الجابات

----------


## yasser1

> عادة لو موجة دافعة وده لازم تكون عارف ايليوت بيكون فى اندفاع فى الاسعار ولن يغلق الجاب قبل الوصول الى هدف الموجة وياريت تراجع مشاركة اخونا ترند عن انواع الجابات

  تسلم أخ سمير تمت مراجعة الموضوع  عند وضعي المشاركة لم أنتبه للرابط  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بشرة خير

شكرا يا استاذ سمير وربنا يبارك لنا في هذا الموقع الرائع والقائمين عليه ويبارك لنا فيك شكرا جزيلا علي سرعة ردك علي كل تساؤلاتنا

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف يعني ايه بروكسي انا اتصالي بالنت dsl هل لازم اعمل رقم البروكسي بتاع التسجيل في شركة ?fxsol

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اعرف يعني ايه بروكسي انا اتصالي بالنت dsl هل لازم اعمل رقم البروكسي بتاع التسجيل في شركة ?fxsol

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
البروكسى هو عبارة عن جسر للتحايل على حجب موقع او بورت فى شركة مزود الانترنت وهو يفيد فقط من محجوب عنده موقع او البورت

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
معلش يا استاذ سمير سؤال كمان
انا باعمل حساب تجريبي في افكسول ومش فاهمة طريقة حساب المارجن انا عايزة اعمله علي حساب 500 دولا 10% فقط يبقي 50 دولار خمسين دولار الرافعة1:100  يبقي   5000دولار
يعني الصفقة ب 5000دولار ازاي احسب عدد العقود اللي هادخلها لان مش فاهمة العقد بتاعهم للباوند دولار بيبقي ازاي 
ولك جزييييييل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> معلش يا استاذ سمير سؤال كمان
> انا باعمل حساب تجريبي في افكسول ومش فاهمة طريقة حساب المارجن انا عايزة اعمله علي حساب 500 دولا 10% فقط يبقي 50 دولار خمسين دولار الرافعة1:100  يبقي   5000دولار
> يعني الصفقة ب 5000دولار ازاي احسب عدد العقود اللي هادخلها لان مش فاهمة العقد بتاعهم للباوند دولار بيبقي ازاي 
> ولك جزييييييل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو الحساب 500 دولار يبقى 10% منه = 50 دولار
يتم احتساب قيمة المارجن للصفقة ويتم قسمة 50 على قيمة المارجن  
يعنى لوالحساب مينى وقلنا مثلا المارجن للباوند حوالى 150 دولار
يبقى مينفعش الدخول لانه تعدى ال 10% 
لو الحساب ميكرو هيكون المارجن حوالى 15 دولار
يبقى عدد العقود للدخول هو 50 / 15 = 3 عقود

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بعد التحيه
اخى العزيز انا عايز رايك كاخ بيحب يساعد عشان ربنا يوفقه انشاء الله ويفتح عليه
بعد سنه ونصف من التفرغ ووصلت للياس لانى متلخبط من كثره المعلومات بس انا وصلت لحل وجربته من 3 ايام وحقق لى ارباح حلوة اوى وهيه انى احط فى حسابى 30 الف دولار مثلا وادخل الصفقه ب10 الاف يعنى النقطه ب100 دولار يعنى 10 نقط اعمل الف دولار وده سهل الحمدلله عن طريق مثلا الاتو تشارت فانا اعتبره نوع من التوصيات المتوفره باشتراك وسهل الحمد لله انى احقق 10 نقط فى اليوم كحد ادنى اتوقف بعدها ومنه مثلا لليوم التالى فطبعا الف دولار فى اليوم ده ممتاز واقفل على كده ولا طمع
وهناك فكره تانيه بس ضعيفه شويه وهى ان كان معاك 30 الف ودخلت صفقه فيها الاستوب لوز يساوى 2000 دولار فلماذا لا ادخل من الرصيد ب25 الف يعنى اعكس العمليه فبدل ما ادخل ب15 فى الميه والاستوب برضو 2000 ادخل بالعكس يعنى من الخلف اطرح الالفين من ال30 واضيف لنفسى هامش امان وادخل ب25 فانا خسران خسران الالفين 
اخد انشاء الله كورس لما انزل مصر فى الصيف برضو فلا يوجد احد لا يحب زياده الربح المهم انى حليت اهم مشكله وهى توفر راس المال
مع العلم انى لا اعمل ولا تسمح لى ظروفى الصحيه للعمل والفوركس هو احسن طريق امامى للعمل من البيت ولتوفر راس المال لدى
وخلقى ضيق جدا ولا احتمل ان اجلس على الجهاز
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بعد التحيه
> اخى العزيز انا عايز رايك كاخ بيحب يساعد عشان ربنا يوفقه انشاء الله ويفتح عليه
> بعد سنه ونصف من التفرغ ووصلت للياس لانى متلخبط من كثره المعلومات بس انا وصلت لحل وجربته من 3 ايام وحقق لى ارباح حلوة اوى وهيه انى احط فى حسابى 30 الف دولار مثلا وادخل الصفقه ب10 الاف يعنى النقطه ب100 دولار يعنى 10 نقط اعمل الف دولار وده سهل الحمدلله عن طريق مثلا الاتو تشارت فانا اعتبره نوع من التوصيات المتوفره باشتراك وسهل الحمد لله انى احقق 10 نقط فى اليوم كحد ادنى اتوقف بعدها ومنه مثلا لليوم التالى فطبعا الف دولار فى اليوم ده ممتاز واقفل على كده ولا طمع
> وهناك فكره تانيه بس ضعيفه شويه وهى ان كان معاك 30 الف ودخلت صفقه فيها الاستوب لوز يساوى 2000 دولار فلماذا لا ادخل من الرصيد ب25 الف يعنى اعكس العمليه فبدل ما ادخل ب15 فى الميه والاستوب برضو 2000 ادخل بالعكس يعنى من الخلف اطرح الالفين من ال30 واضيف لنفسى هامش امان وادخل ب25 فانا خسران خسران الالفين 
> اخد انشاء الله كورس لما انزل مصر فى الصيف برضو فلا يوجد احد لا يحب زياده الربح المهم انى حليت اهم مشكله وهى توفر راس المال
> مع العلم انى لا اعمل ولا تسمح لى ظروفى الصحيه للعمل والفوركس هو احسن طريق امامى للعمل من البيت ولتوفر راس المال لدى
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك فى الفوركس تكسبه منه ما يكفيك وزيادة ان شاء الله
مدام بتعرف تكسب من برنامج اوتو شارت وتستفيد منه فده شئ كويس وده لايمنع انك تزيد مستواك بتعلم التحليل الفنى
باقى نقطة هامة وهى راس مالك ونسبة مخاطرتك فكما تعلم انه السوق لايمشى كما تريد فله سقطات كثيرة قد تكون سبب مباشر لخسارتك وخسارة مؤلمة مالم تلتزم بادارة المال والمخاطر
رصيد 30000 دولار
نسبة الاستوب لاتزيد باى حال عن 1-3% يعنى من 300 الى 900 ويعنى هنخلينا متوسطين 2% = 600 دولار
لكن انت بتدخل النقطة = 100 دولار ولو خسرت 50 نقطة = 5000 دولار = 16.66% نسبة مخاطرة وهى كبيرة جدا جدا 
المهم الا تخسر اكتر من 600 سواء دخلت بعقود قليلة او بعقود كثيرة

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
وانا باشوف شارتات استاذنا الوافي رحمه الله لقيت مؤشر ستوكستيك (5.3.3) هل الاعدادات دي مضبوطة
واعدادات rsi ممكن حضرتك تقولهالي

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
علي افكسم لما عملت markt order لقيت في accountقدامه رقم  004214
هل ده معناه ان ده حسابي 
انا حسابي عالتجريبي 5000
order type اختار فيه market rang - at best
ولو عايزة اشتري باوند /دولار تتحسب ازاي في افكسم 
معلش اسألتي كتير جزاك الله خيرا مقدما وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
هل التريلنج ستوب لما اعلم علي الخانة بتاعته اي نقطة ربح يحسبها حتي لو ارتد السعر مرة اخري تعتبر هي خلاص في حسابي 
وشكرا مقدما يا فندم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> علي افكسم لما عملت markt order لقيت في accountقدامه رقم  004214
> هل ده معناه ان ده حسابي 
> انا حسابي عالتجريبي 5000
> order type اختار فيه market rang - at best
> ولو عايزة اشتري باوند /دولار تتحسب ازاي في افكسم 
> معلش اسألتي كتير جزاك الله خيرا مقدما وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ممكن يكون رقم الاوردر نفسه مادام امام الاوردر
بالنسبة للشراء للباوند فتشترى عادى اما دخول ماركت يعنى دخول فورى او باوردر معلق 
يمكن انا مش فاهم السؤال كويس

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل التريلنج ستوب لما اعلم علي الخانة بتاعته اي نقطة ربح يحسبها حتي لو ارتد السعر مرة اخري تعتبر هي خلاص في حسابي 
> وشكرا مقدما يا فندم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاستوب المتحرك لو حرك الاستوب يبقى الاستوب بتاعك هو الاستوب الجديد
يعنى اشتريت اليورو من 1.3200 والاستوب 1.3100 والمتحرك 50 يبقى لما يكون الصفقة محققة 50 نقطة عند 1.3250 هيحرك الاستوب من 1.3100 الى 1.3150 وهو اللى هتخسره لو رجع اليها وهكذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
> وانا باشوف شارتات استاذنا الوافي رحمه الله لقيت مؤشر ستوكستيك (5.3.3) هل الاعدادات دي مضبوطة
> واعدادات rsi ممكن حضرتك تقولهالي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للاعدادت مضبوطة وهى الافتراضية للمؤشر
و rsi  الافتراضى 14

----------


## Optimistic

استاذ سمير .باسمع انه فكسول راح تطلق منصة تداول الميتاتريدر على  نهاية شهر خمسة .. ابغى افهم يعني لو صار وتم اطلاق الميتاتريدر .. هل يعني ان فكسول راح تحول المبالغ من حسابات العملاء في جي تي اس الى حسابات في الميتاتريرد وبعدها يتم التداول كله في الميتاتريدر ويصبح برنامج التداول جي تي اس لا داعي لا ولا كيف ؟ 
وسؤال ثاني .. قريت ان الستوك المتحرك في الميتاتريرد يتحرك نقطة بنقطة .. بينما في فكسول يتحرك مرة وحدة بمجرد الوصول لعدد النقاط اللي وضعتها للستوب المتحرك .

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير .باسمع انه فكسول راح تطلق منصة تداول الميتاتريدر على  نهاية شهر خمسة .. ابغى افهم يعني لو صار وتم اطلاق الميتاتريدر .. هل يعني ان فكسول راح تحول المبالغ من حسابات العملاء في جي تي اس الى حسابات في الميتاتريرد وبعدها يتم التداول كله في الميتاتريدر ويصبح برنامج التداول جي تي اس لا داعي لا ولا كيف ؟ 
> وسؤال ثاني .. قريت ان الستوك المتحرك في الميتاتريرد يتحرك نقطة بنقطة .. بينما في فكسول يتحرك مرة وحدة بمجرد الوصول لعدد النقاط اللي وضعتها للستوب المتحرك .

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للميتاتريدر فان شاء الله على اخر مايو سيتم اصداره والديمو متوفر حاليا على موقع الميتاتريدر نفسه
بالنسبة لبرنامج gts  فلن يتم تغييره لكن سيكون عندك اختيار بين البرنامجين عند الاشتراك معهم 
بالنسبة للاستوب المتحرك فى الميتاتريدر لم اجربه لكن سمعت انه نقطة بنقطة وان كان كده مش واقعى المفروض بحسب ما اكون محدده

----------


## نائل

راسلت اليوم ادارة الموقع للإشتراك في FX Sol
و لكنهم لا يستطيعوا متابعة تسجيلي فيها بحساب إسلامي 
لأنني مقيم في المانيا ... 
استاذ سمير كيف ااستطيع التسجيل بحساب اسلامي و انا في المانيا بحيث تكون رسوم الإيداع اقل من 
300 $ ... 
تقبل تحياتي ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> راسلت اليوم ادارة الموقع للإشتراك في FX Sol
> و لكنهم لا يستطيعوا متابعة تسجيلي فيها بحساب إسلامي 
> لأنني مقيم في المانيا ... 
> استاذ سمير كيف ااستطيع التسجيل بحساب اسلامي و انا في المانيا بحيث تكون رسوم الإيداع اقل من 
> 300 $ ... 
> تقبل تحياتي ...

 للاسف حسب علمى ان الشركة لاتقبل الحسابات الاسلامية من قاطنى الدول الاوروبية
عموما او تعرف تسجل باوراق بلدك الاصلى يكون افضل وهو الحل الوحيد

----------


## نائل

يعني ضروري أمتلك بطاقة ائتمان صادرة من بلدي .. ؟ !

----------


## نائل

و ممكن لو سمحت تعطيني رابط يشرح الفوائد الربوية في الفوركس ...  
و شكراً جزيلاً ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني ضروري أمتلك بطاقة ائتمان صادرة من بلدي .. ؟ !

 لا مقصود بطاقة شخصية + ايصال كهرباء او تليفون من البلد الاصلى

----------


## سمير صيام

> و ممكن لو سمحت تعطيني رابط يشرح الفوائد الربوية في الفوركس ...  
> و شكراً جزيلاً ...

 الموضوع ببساطة انك بتاخد قرض من البنك وبناء عليه وحسب العملة يتم احتساب الفوائد فى حالة التبييت

----------


## نائل

الله يبشرك بالخير  قول  ( آمين )  
طيب البطاقة الشخصية متوفرة  
بس الإيصال صعب لأنه مسجل بإسم الوالد 
و إيصال التلفون كمان بإسم الوالد  
ما في معي الا البطاقة الشخصية  
مش عارف أيش الحل !!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يبشرك بالخير  قول  ( آمين )  
> طيب البطاقة الشخصية متوفرة  
> بس الإيصال صعب لأنه مسجل بإسم الوالد 
> و إيصال التلفون كمان بإسم الوالد  
> ما في معي الا البطاقة الشخصية  
> مش عارف أيش الحل !!!!

 مافيش مشكلة ان شاء الله ارسل الايصال باسم الوالد مع بطاقتك الشخصية وان شاء الله هتمشى الامور تمام

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز الاستاذ سمير
فى حالة فتح حساب ميتا تريدر فى FXCM الرافعه كام

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ العزيز الاستاذ سمير
> فى حالة فتح حساب ميتا تريدر فى FXCM الرافعه كام

 افكسم امريكا سيكون بكل تاكيد 1:100 فقط وان توفرت فى فرع بريطانيا اعتقد هيضاف روافع اخرى
ولو تقصد افكسول ففرع استراليا هيكون لغاية 1:400 ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد طه

الف شكر استاذى العزيز

----------


## بشرة خير

> افكسم امريكا سيكون بكل تاكيد 1:100 فقط وان توفرت فى فرع بريطانيا اعتقد هيضاف روافع اخرى
> ولو تقصد افكسول ففرع استراليا هيكون لغاية 1:400 ان شاء الله

 السلام عليكم استاذ سمير وصباح الخير والربح عليك وعلي الكل يا رب
هو ينفع نفتح حساب من ميتاتريد في افكسم؟

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزير بعد قراءة مكثفة لمدة 4 شهور متواصلة والدخول علي حساب تجريبي ومع متابعة تحليلات ومستوي الاخوة في المنتدي ما شاء الله زادهم الله من فضله عندي احساس اني مازلت لا اعلم شئ ارجو من حضرتك نصيحة موجهه اريد كورس تفاعلي من تحليل فني وكيفية توقع حركة السعر واللهي اني اشك اني ارسم الفيبو غلط 
ارجو ما اكون طولت عليك وذادك الله من فضله كما تساعد اخوانك المبتدئين

----------


## omara

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء انا عضو مبتدئ بمجال الفوركس وعندى بعض الاسئلة كنت اتمنى الاجابة عليها من اعضاء المنتدى الكرام وهى 
1- هل من الممكن عدم وضوح الترند على الشارت اوبمعنى اخر ان يكون الشارت بدون ترند واضح؟
2- كيف استطيع رسم نقاط الدعم والمقاومة على الشارت وهل لها مقايس ثابتة يعتمدها كل الناس؟ ام ان نقاط الدعم والمقاومة تعتمد من شخص الى اخر على نفس الشارت؟ 
                                                           ولكم جزيل الشكر ياخوانى وارجو الرد بسرعة

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف ايه معني آخر موجة علي فيبوناتشي ايه هي الموجة؟

----------


## نائل

ممكن لو سمحتوا تزودوني بمعنى الألقاب التي يطلقها الاعضاء على بعض
العملات مثل : المجنون ؟؟؟ و الكيبل ؟؟!! الخ ..

----------


## محلل مبتدى

اخي سمير هل يوجد كتاب للمؤشرات على ماذكر هناك موضوع يتكلم عن 1000 مؤشر لكن بحثت عنه ولم اجده ياليت تزودنا بكتاب عن المؤشرات الالف اوالفين مؤشر او اي عدد يكون

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير وصباح الخير والربح عليك وعلي الكل يا رب
> هو ينفع نفتح حساب من ميتاتريد في افكسم؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  نعم يمكنك عليك بتنزيل هذا الرابط   http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي العزير بعد قراءة مكثفة لمدة 4 شهور متواصلة والدخول علي حساب تجريبي ومع متابعة تحليلات ومستوي الاخوة في المنتدي ما شاء الله زادهم الله من فضله عندي احساس اني مازلت لا اعلم شئ ارجو من حضرتك نصيحة موجهه اريد كورس تفاعلي من تحليل فني وكيفية توقع حركة السعر واللهي اني اشك اني ارسم الفيبو غلط 
> ارجو ما اكون طولت عليك وذادك الله من فضله كما تساعد اخوانك المبتدئين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الكورس التفاعلى هو نفسه اللى قولته متابعة التحليلات الموجودة من جمسيع الاعضاء مع مقارنتها مع تحليلات للوصل لافضل لكن لن تجد اى كورس عملى ابدا الا بكده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء انا عضو مبتدئ بمجال الفوركس وعندى بعض الاسئلة كنت اتمنى الاجابة عليها من اعضاء المنتدى الكرام وهى 
> 1- هل من الممكن عدم وضوح الترند على الشارت اوبمعنى اخر ان يكون الشارت بدون ترند واضح؟  ممكن جدا  
> 2- كيف استطيع رسم نقاط الدعم والمقاومة على الشارت وهل لها مقايس ثابتة يعتمدها كل الناس؟ ام ان نقاط الدعم والمقاومة تعتمد من شخص الى اخر على نفس الشارت؟ 
> الدعم والمقاومة هى القمم والقيعان على الشارت والمفترض الا تختلف بين شخص واخر لكن ممكن يكون كل شخص وله وجهة تختلف عن الاخر  
>                                                            ولكم جزيل الشكر ياخوانى وارجو الرد بسرعة

 وعليكم السلام  
تم اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اعرف ايه معني آخر موجة علي فيبوناتشي ايه هي الموجة؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخر موجة مقصود بيها اخر موجة بين قمة وقاع

----------


## egypto

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع من شخص كريم
عندى رجاء لك انا مبتدئ وابحث عن شرح عملى عن كيفية البيع والشراء والمؤشرات على برنامج ميتاتريدر

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن لو سمحتوا تزودوني بمعنى الألقاب التي يطلقها الاعضاء على بعض
> العملات مثل : المجنون ؟؟؟ و الكيبل ؟؟!! الخ ..

 المجنون هو الباوند ين
الكيبل هو الباوند دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هل يوجد كتاب للمؤشرات على ماذكر هناك موضوع يتكلم عن 1000 مؤشر لكن بحثت عنه ولم اجده ياليت تزودنا بكتاب عن المؤشرات الالف اوالفين مؤشر او اي عدد يكون

 اتفضل مكتبة كاملة للمؤشرات    http://www.forexmt4.com/_MT4_Indicators/

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> مجهود رائع من شخص كريم
> عندى رجاء لك انا مبتدئ وابحث عن شرح عملى عن كيفية البيع والشراء والمؤشرات على برنامج ميتاتريدر

 وعليكم السلام روحمة الله
اتففضل شرح للميتاتريدر   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html

----------


## al_fahd

السلام عليكم استاذي سمير                اتمنى ان تكون في اتم الصحه
اريد شارت 2الساعتين و3 ساعات و6 ساعات و8 ساعات و12ساعه  وكيف يتم تركيبها في البرنامج؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذي سمير                اتمنى ان تكون في اتم الصحه
> اريد شارت 2الساعتين و3 ساعات و6 ساعات و8 ساعات و12ساعه  وكيف يتم تركيبها في البرنامج؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بتركيب المؤشر المرفق داخل البرنامج واعادة تشغيله ووضع المؤشر على فريم الساعة 
وضبط المؤشر على الفريم المطلوب مثلا ساعتين وبعدها تفتح قائمة ملف ستجد open offilne تختار الفريم الجديد الخاص بساعتين او 6 ساعات

----------


## al_fahd

مشكور استاذ سمير
بالنسبه لشارت3 ساعات و6 ساعات و8 ساعات و12ساعه غير موجوده

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور استاذ سمير
> بالنسبه لشارت3 ساعات و6 ساعات و8 ساعات و12ساعه غير موجوده

 اخى الكريم ما يطبق على المثال السابق على الساعتين تقدر تضبطه على اى توقيت اخر كما تريد

----------


## al_fahd

عفوا كيف يتم وضع المؤشر على فريم الساعة
وضبط المؤشر على الفريم المطلوب مثلا ساعتين

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا كيف يتم وضع المؤشر على فريم الساعة
> وضبط المؤشر على الفريم المطلوب مثلا ساعتين

 اخى الكريم المؤشر له اعدادت ومن هذه الاعدادت التايم فريم المطلوب فتضع المؤشر على فريم الساعة وتطلب منه فريم الساعتين وتحضر فريم الساعتين من قائمة ملف واختيار open offline  ستجد الشارت للعملة المطلوبة عليه الساعتين او الثلاثة او الثمانية حسب ما انت حددت فى اعدادات المؤشر

----------


## al_fahd

اولا المؤشر لايظهر على شاشه البرنامج وهل تقصد ب  وتطلب منه فريم الساعتين اي اضبطه من كلمه معلومات الادخال

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا المؤشر لايظهر على شاشه البرنامج وهل تقصد ب  وتطلب منه فريم الساعتين اي اضبطه من كلمه معلومات الادخال

 اخى الكريم ستعمل الاتى
1. تضع المؤشر فى فولدر المؤشرات لبرنامج التداول
2. اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج
3. وضع المؤشر على الشارت على عملة اليورو مثلا من قائمة مؤشرات الجمارك او custom indicators
4. الدخول على اعدادت المؤشر وستجد من ضمن الاعدادات الفريم المطلوب وهو الساعتين كمثال والضغط بقبول التعديلات 
5. فتح قائمة open offline  من قائمة file  وستجد اليورو فريم الساعتين وعليك باختياره
6. ستجد شارت جديد بفريم الساعتين المطلوب مع عدم اغلاق الفريم الاصلى الموجود عليه المؤشر
7. ضع التمبلت الذى تريده عليه  
هل فى اى خطوة من هذه الخطوات غير مفهومة بالنسبة لك

----------


## محمود جبريل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في جدول  الأخبار الإقتصادية الذي موضح فيه الخبر الذي سوف يصدر في الأيام القادمة ووقت صدورها السؤال من أين أحصل على نتيجة الخبر في نفس وقت صدوره وهل يمكن أن أحصل على تلك النتائج بالعربي 
وفي أي يوم بالضبط يتم إصدار جدول أهم الأخبار للأسبوع فأنا لم أشاهده غالبا في قسم التحليلات في المنتدى الذي أجده هو جدول الاسبوع الماضي هل هناك مكان آخر يضع في الجدول في الموقع وإذا كان لا يوجد هل هناك موقع خاص بمثل هذا الجدول الذي يصدره الموقع ؟ما هو 
شكرا لكم

----------


## al_fahd

> اخى الكريم ستعمل الاتى
> 1. تضع المؤشر فى فولدر المؤشرات لبرنامج التداول
> 2. اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج
> 3. وضع المؤشر على الشارت على عملة اليورو مثلا من قائمة مؤشرات الجمارك او custom indicators
> 4. الدخول على اعدادت المؤشر وستجد من ضمن الاعدادات الفريم المطلوب وهو الساعتين كمثال والضغط بقبول التعديلات 
> 5. فتح قائمة open offline  من قائمة file  وستجد اليورو فريم الساعتين وعليك باختياره
> 6. ستجد شارت جديد بفريم الساعتين المطلوب مع عدم اغلاق الفريم الاصلى الموجود عليه المؤشر
> 7. ضع التمبلت الذى تريده عليه  
> هل فى اى خطوة من هذه الخطوات غير مفهومة بالنسبة لك

   
عملت كما قلت لكن عندما افتح المؤشر من  custom indicators المفروض يكون مرسوم على الشارت اصلا ثم اختار خصائص لضبطه على توقيت معين(مثل اي شارت اخر) لكن لايظهر على الشاشه لكن يظهرلي 
صفحه مكتوب عليها الوان ومعلومات الادخال ومشترك والتصور
وعندما اختار اللون الاحمر مثلا لايظهر.

----------


## محمود جبريل

ولو تكرمتو اخواني الأفاضل لدي مشكلة أريد لها حال وهي في برنامج الشارت الخاص بشركة fx sol وهو برنامج accu charts  لم استطيع تنفيذ اوامر البيع والشراء من نفس البرنامج , فقط في أول محاولة لتنفيذ اوامر البيع أشاهد جميع الأومر ثم يقطع الإتصال ولم تظهر الأوامر فيما بعد , ارجو الإفادة وشكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> في جدول  الأخبار الإقتصادية الذي موضح فيه الخبر الذي سوف يصدر في الأيام القادمة ووقت صدورها السؤال من أين أحصل على نتيجة الخبر في نفس وقت صدوره وهل يمكن أن أحصل على تلك النتائج بالعربي 
> وفي أي يوم بالضبط يتم إصدار جدول أهم الأخبار للأسبوع فأنا لم أشاهده غالبا في قسم التحليلات في المنتدى الذي أجده هو جدول الاسبوع الماضي هل هناك مكان آخر يضع في الجدول في الموقع وإذا كان لا يوجد هل هناك موقع خاص بمثل هذا الجدول الذي يصدره الموقع ؟ما هو 
> شكرا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم
المفكرة تصدر عادة يوم الاحد قبل التداول الاسبوعى ويكون مثبت فى المنتدى العام وها هو رابطها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70866.html 
والخبر يصدر فى المنتدى العام وقت اصدار تحت عنوان نتائج البيانات الامريكية ليوم 14/5/2009 فانتظره بعد قليل عند الساعة 15.30 ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> عملت كما قلت لكن عندما افتح المؤشر من  custom indicators المفروض يكون مرسوم على الشارت اصلا ثم اختار خصائص لضبطه على توقيت معين(مثل اي شارت اخر) لكن لايظهر على الشاشه لكن يظهرلي 
> صفحه مكتوب عليها الوان ومعلومات الادخال ومشترك والتصور
> وعندما اختار اللون الاحمر مثلا لايظهر.

 اخى الكريم انت تختاره لتضعه على الشارت وليس ليكون موجود اصلا على الشارت فمن سيضعه ان لم تضعه انت
وياريت لو صورة للتوضيح ماذا يظهر لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ولو تكرمتو اخواني الأفاضل لدي مشكلة أريد لها حال وهي في برنامج الشارت الخاص بشركة fx sol وهو برنامج accu charts  لم استطيع تنفيذ اوامر البيع والشراء من نفس البرنامج , فقط في أول محاولة لتنفيذ اوامر البيع أشاهد جميع الأومر ثم يقطع الإتصال ولم تظهر الأوامر فيما بعد , ارجو الإفادة وشكرا لكم

 هل دخلت على البرنامج ببيانات حسابك الحقيقى ؟؟؟
عموما لو هناك اى مشكلة لان الموضوع سيحتاج بيانات دخولك الشخصية لذلك الافضل المتابعة مع اللايف شات لموقع افكسول

----------


## محمود جبريل

الله يوفقك استاذي سمير وفيت وكفيت جواب شافي كلا السؤالين
أما السؤال الأخير فهو فعلا كنت أجرب في حساب تجريبي ولما دخلت البرنامج في حسابي الحقيقي تم حل المشكلة  
شكرا لك

----------


## hala2244

:Asvc:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . أستاذ سمير . ربنا يحفظك لينا يارب . أنا محتاجه أستراتيجيه تصلح للتطبيق في الفتره الاسيويه . لأن هذه الفتره هي الفتره الوحيده التي أستطيع أن أتابع السوق فيها . وأغلبية الطرق . تطبق في السوق الأوروربي والأمريكي نظرا للسيوله العاليه في السوق بهذه الفنره . فاذا تكرمت علي . أريد طريقه تكون نسبة نجاحها عاليه . وأتمكن من تطبيقها في الفتره الأسيويه . وسأكون لك من الشاكرين . تحياتي .   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . أستاذ سمير . ربنا يحفظك لينا يارب . أنا محتاجه أستراتيجيه تصلح للتطبيق في الفتره الاسيويه . لأن هذه الفتره هي الفتره الوحيده التي أستطيع أن أتابع السوق فيها . وأغلبية الطرق . تطبق في السوق الأوروربي والأمريكي نظرا للسيوله العاليه في السوق بهذه الفنره . فاذا تكرمت علي . أريد طريقه تكون نسبة نجاحها عاليه . وأتمكن من تطبيقها في الفتره الأسيويه . وسأكون لك من الشاكرين . تحياتي .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للفترة الاسيوية مشكلته انه فترة تذبذب ولازم تكون لها طريقة تعتمد على التذبذب واغلب الطرق اللى بالمؤشرات لا تحب التذبذب
فافضل الطرق هى التحليل الفنى

----------


## hala2244

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة للفترة الاسيوية مشكلته انه فترة تذبذب ولازم تكون لها طريقة تعتمد على التذبذب واغلب الطرق اللى بالمؤشرات لا تحب التذبذب فافضل الطرق هى التحليل الفنى

 طيب أستاذي الكريم . ممكن تديني تفصيل أكثر أو شرح عن طريقه معينه .
يعني ادوات التحليل الفني كثيره . منها الترندات والفيبوناتشي والقنوات وغيره .
ماذا تقترح عليا . لو في أسلوب معين يعتمد على التذبذب . بون استخدام مؤشرات يا ريت لو تعرف تساعدني ... من فضلك .
تقبل تحياتي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب أستاذي الكريم . ممكن تديني تفصيل أكثر أو شرح عن طريقه معينه .
> يعني ادوات التحليل الفني كثيره . منها الترندات والفيبوناتشي والقنوات وغيره .
> ماذا تقترح عليا . لو في أسلوب معين يعتمد على التذبذب . بون استخدام مؤشرات يا ريت لو تعرف تساعدني ... من فضلك .
> تقبل تحياتي .

 الادوات هى فقط
ترندات
فايبوناتشى
قمم وقيعان
نماذج 
دايفرجنس 
ممكن تهتمى بالنماذج وتشتغلى بيها على الفريمات الصغيرة

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير استازنا الكريم 
انا لما باشوف شارت الساعة مؤشو ستوكاسيتك بيكون مثلا بيع اروح اشوف شارت الاربع ساعات بيقول اشارة تانية شراء مثلا
طيب اعمل علي اي واحد منهم وليه بيكون فيه اختلاف كده؟

----------


## بشرة خير

والبرنامج الميتاتريد 4 اللي حضرتك بعتلي اللينك بتاعة عندي هل ممكن اعمل من عليه اوردر علي طول
وهل ده تبع شركة fxcm انا حملته من زمان بس مكنتش اعرف انه تبع افكسم

----------


## hala2244

> السلام عليكم

  

> مساء الخير استازنا الكريم  انا لما باشوف شارت الساعة مؤشو ستوكاسيتك بيكون مثلا بيع اروح اشوف شارت الاربع ساعات بيقول اشارة تانية شراء مثلا طيب اعمل علي اي واحد منهم وليه بيكون فيه اختلاف كده؟

 إسمح لي استاذ سمير أن أجيب على هذا السؤال . لأني طلعت عيني عشان أفهم القصه دي  :Yikes3:   أختي الكريمه بشرة خير .. شوفي .. لمن أي مؤشر سواء كان ستوكاستك أوغيره عاطيكي مثلا شراء على فريم الساعه .. دا معناه انه احنا على ترند صاعد . لكن لو تلاحظي وانتي على فريم الساعه برضه أنه السعر صحيح صاعد . لكنه لا يصعد فجأه ... لاء .. بتلاقيه بينزل شويا ويرجع يكمل طريقه في الصعود . زي كأنه بياخد نفس .. يريح شويا .. وبعدين يرجع يكمل طريقه تاني .. الي هوا صعود .  طيب الحركه دي .. الي هيا النزول الخفيف ده الي هوا النفس الي بياخده السعر . . احنا بنسميه تصحصح .. مجرد حركة تصحيحيه للسعر . لكن هوا في الأساس صاعد .  طيب قبل ما تروحي على الفريم الأصغر من الساعه .. بصي على أخر موجه على فريم الساعه نفسه . حتلاقيها مثلا نازله شويه . يعني السعر الأن بياخد نفسه .. بيعمل تصحيح . عشان كده .. وفي المرحله دي الي هيا بيكون السعر فيها بيصحح . لما تروحي للفريم الصغير بتلاقي انه المؤشر حيكون نازل .. مديكي بيع . ليه ؟؟؟ لأنه السعر الأن في الموجه التصحيحيه بس . فبتلاقي المؤشر مديكي نزول . لكن أول ما السعر يخلص التصحيح ويبتدي يكمل صعوده حتلاقي انه المؤشرات اتفقت ... وبقت كلها شراء .  طيب .. لو السعر ما طلعش . يعني استمر في الموجه التصحيحيه وعجبه الحال . وفضل نازل ونازل .. ايه الي حيحصل ؟؟؟  حتلاقي انه المؤشر بتاع الساعه اتفق مع المؤشر بتاع الفريم الصغير . واداكي بيع زيه . وفي الحاله دي بيكون السعر خلاص غير اتجاهه . والترند انقلب من صاعد الى هابط .  لكن في النهايه لازم يتفقوا ... يا الاتنين صاعدين . يا الاتين هابطين .  والا .. فنحن في مرحلة تصحيح فقط لا غير . والافضل أن ننتظر هذه الحركه حتى تنهتي وتتفق المؤشرات وندخل صفقتنا بأمان .  يارب أكون قدرت أوصل الفكره .. أنا والله تعبت جدا لغاية ما فهمت الموضوع ده . بس لمن فهمته . لقيت أنه أبسط بكثير مما أنا كنت متخيله .  ومتأسفه والله أنا مش عارفه حضرتك راجل أو ست . أنا بكتب بصيغة الأنثى عشان الأسم .. بشرة خير . بيتهيألي .. امرأه  :Asvc:  . مش عارفه . عموما لو كنت غلطانه أنا بكرر اعتذاري . ولو شرحي مش واضح . أتمنى الاستاذ سمير يصححلنا ويفهمنا كلنا .  بالتوفيق يارب .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير استازنا الكريم 
> انا لما باشوف شارت الساعة مؤشو ستوكاسيتك بيكون مثلا بيع اروح اشوف شارت الاربع ساعات بيقول اشارة تانية شراء مثلا
> طيب اعمل علي اي واحد منهم وليه بيكون فيه اختلاف كده؟

 وعليكم السلام
طبيعى يكون هناك اختلافات لاختلاف الفريمات والافضل هو الدخول مع اشارة الفريم الاقل متوافقة مع اشارة الفريم الاكبر

----------


## سمير صيام

> والبرنامج الميتاتريد 4 اللي حضرتك بعتلي اللينك بتاعة عندي هل ممكن اعمل من عليه اوردر علي طول
> وهل ده تبع شركة fxcm انا حملته من زمان بس مكنتش اعرف انه تبع افكسم

  تقصد افكسول
المهم انك تتعود عليه وتعرف مميزاته وعيبوبه وكذلك الشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> إسمح لي استاذ سمير أن أجيب على هذا السؤال . لأني طلعت عيني عشان أفهم القصه دي   أختي الكريمه بشرة خير .. شوفي .. لمن أي مؤشر سواء كان ستوكاستك أوغيره عاطيكي مثلا شراء على فريم الساعه .. دا معناه انه احنا على ترند صاعد . لكن لو تلاحظي وانتي على فريم الساعه برضه أنه السعر صحيح صاعد . لكنه لا يصعد فجأه ... لاء .. بتلاقيه بينزل شويا ويرجع يكمل طريقه في الصعود . زي كأنه بياخد نفس .. يريح شويا .. وبعدين يرجع يكمل طريقه تاني .. الي هوا صعود .  طيب الحركه دي .. الي هيا النزول الخفيف ده الي هوا النفس الي بياخده السعر . . احنا بنسميه تصحصح .. مجرد حركة تصحيحيه للسعر . لكن هوا في الأساس صاعد .  طيب قبل ما تروحي على الفريم الأصغر من الساعه .. بصي على أخر موجه على فريم الساعه نفسه . حتلاقيها مثلا نازله شويه . يعني السعر الأن بياخد نفسه .. بيعمل تصحيح . عشان كده .. وفي المرحله دي الي هيا بيكون السعر فيها بيصحح . لما تروحي للفريم الصغير بتلاقي انه المؤشر حيكون نازل .. مديكي بيع . ليه ؟؟؟ لأنه السعر الأن في الموجه التصحيحيه بس . فبتلاقي المؤشر مديكي نزول . لكن أول ما السعر يخلص التصحيح ويبتدي يكمل صعوده حتلاقي انه المؤشرات اتفقت ... وبقت كلها شراء .  طيب .. لو السعر ما طلعش . يعني استمر في الموجه التصحيحيه وعجبه الحال . وفضل نازل ونازل .. ايه الي حيحصل ؟؟؟  حتلاقي انه المؤشر بتاع الساعه اتفق مع المؤشر بتاع الفريم الصغير . واداكي بيع زيه . وفي الحاله دي بيكون السعر خلاص غير اتجاهه . والترند انقلب من صاعد الى هابط .  لكن في النهايه لازم يتفقوا ... يا الاتنين صاعدين . يا الاتين هابطين .  والا .. فنحن في مرحلة تصحيح فقط لا غير . والافضل أن ننتظر هذه الحركه حتى تنهتي وتتفق المؤشرات وندخل صفقتنا بأمان .  يارب أكون قدرت أوصل الفكره .. أنا والله تعبت جدا لغاية ما فهمت الموضوع ده . بس لمن فهمته . لقيت أنه أبسط بكثير مما أنا كنت متخيله .  ومتأسفه والله أنا مش عارفه حضرتك راجل أو ست . أنا بكتب بصيغة الأنثى عشان الأسم .. بشرة خير . بيتهيألي .. امرأه  . مش عارفه . عموما لو كنت غلطانه أنا بكرر اعتذاري . ولو شرحي مش واضح . أتمنى الاستاذ سمير يصححلنا ويفهمنا كلنا .  بالتوفيق يارب .

 كلام سليم بس مش دائما هيتفقوا كتير هيبىق وقت وخلاص ويرجعوا يختلفوا

----------


## بشرة خير

> إسمح لي استاذ سمير أن أجيب على هذا السؤال . لأني طلعت عيني عشان أفهم القصه دي   أختي الكريمه بشرة خير .. شوفي .. لمن أي مؤشر سواء كان ستوكاستك أوغيره عاطيكي مثلا شراء على فريم الساعه .. دا معناه انه احنا على ترند صاعد . لكن لو تلاحظي وانتي على فريم الساعه برضه أنه السعر صحيح صاعد . لكنه لا يصعد فجأه ... لاء .. بتلاقيه بينزل شويا ويرجع يكمل طريقه في الصعود . زي كأنه بياخد نفس .. يريح شويا .. وبعدين يرجع يكمل طريقه تاني .. الي هوا صعود .  طيب الحركه دي .. الي هيا النزول الخفيف ده الي هوا النفس الي بياخده السعر . . احنا بنسميه تصحصح .. مجرد حركة تصحيحيه للسعر . لكن هوا في الأساس صاعد .  طيب قبل ما تروحي على الفريم الأصغر من الساعه .. بصي على أخر موجه على فريم الساعه نفسه . حتلاقيها مثلا نازله شويه . يعني السعر الأن بياخد نفسه .. بيعمل تصحيح . عشان كده .. وفي المرحله دي الي هيا بيكون السعر فيها بيصحح . لما تروحي للفريم الصغير بتلاقي انه المؤشر حيكون نازل .. مديكي بيع . ليه ؟؟؟ لأنه السعر الأن في الموجه التصحيحيه بس . فبتلاقي المؤشر مديكي نزول . لكن أول ما السعر يخلص التصحيح ويبتدي يكمل صعوده حتلاقي انه المؤشرات اتفقت ... وبقت كلها شراء .  طيب .. لو السعر ما طلعش . يعني استمر في الموجه التصحيحيه وعجبه الحال . وفضل نازل ونازل .. ايه الي حيحصل ؟؟؟  حتلاقي انه المؤشر بتاع الساعه اتفق مع المؤشر بتاع الفريم الصغير . واداكي بيع زيه . وفي الحاله دي بيكون السعر خلاص غير اتجاهه . والترند انقلب من صاعد الى هابط .  لكن في النهايه لازم يتفقوا ... يا الاتنين صاعدين . يا الاتين هابطين .  والا .. فنحن في مرحلة تصحيح فقط لا غير . والافضل أن ننتظر هذه الحركه حتى تنهتي وتتفق المؤشرات وندخل صفقتنا بأمان .  يارب أكون قدرت أوصل الفكره .. أنا والله تعبت جدا لغاية ما فهمت الموضوع ده . بس لمن فهمته . لقيت أنه أبسط بكثير مما أنا كنت متخيله .  ومتأسفه والله أنا مش عارفه حضرتك راجل أو ست . أنا بكتب بصيغة الأنثى عشان الأسم .. بشرة خير . بيتهيألي .. امرأه  . مش عارفه . عموما لو كنت غلطانه أنا بكرر اعتذاري . ولو شرحي مش واضح . أتمنى الاستاذ سمير يصححلنا ويفهمنا كلنا .  بالتوفيق يارب .

 شكرا ليكي جزاكي الله خيرا انا فعلا بنت  :Asvc:  تخمينك صح وشكرا مرة تانية ليكي ولاستاذنا ورئيس القسم استاذ سمير :Eh S(7):

----------


## hala2244

> شكرا ليكي جزاكي الله خيرا انا فعلا بنت  تخمينك صح وشكرا مرة تانية ليكي ولاستاذنا ورئيس القسم استاذ سمير

  :Asvc:   طيب يا ستي الحمد لله اني ما كنتش غلطانه .
عموما اتشرفت بيكي . وان شاء الله تكوني استفدتي من الي كتبته . وفعلا زي ما قال الأستاذ سمير هما بيرجعو يختلفو تاني . لكن أنا فقط حبيت أوضحلك سبب هذا الاختلاف . عشان أنا في البدايه تعبت جدا من الموضوع ده .
ولو حضرتك محتاجه لتوضيح زياده يا ريت ما تتردديش في السؤال .  :Asvc:  
أنا أكتر وحده تعبت دماغ الأستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  من كتر أسئلتي . وهوه ربنا يخليه يارب بيستحملنا جدا وصدره واسع لينا كلنا وبيساعدنا كتير .
لكن سدقيني أحسن طريق للتعلم هو السؤال عن كل شئ مش مواضح بالنسبالك .
تقبلي تحياتي .

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير 
ماهي الازواج الاكثر تحركا مثل المجنون؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> ماهي الازواج الاكثر تحركا مثل المجنون؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الازواج الاكبر حركة تفيد فى الربح وتحذر منها فى الخسارة 
الباوند نيوزلندى
الباوند استرالى
الباوند ين

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
الحقتني يا استاذ سمير  عملت اوردر شراء علي ميتاتريد 4 لسه بس بجرب من غير ستوب ولا حاجة راح منفذ الأمر ومش عارفة انهيه ومش عارفة اقفلة منين كده ممكن يصفر الحساب صح؟

----------


## EZZAT2004

لا تقلقي 
السوق مغلق
اغلقي برنامج التداول واعيدي فتحه مرة اخرى
وسيكون كل شيئ بخير ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> الحقتني يا استاذ سمير  عملت اوردر شراء علي ميتاتريد 4 لسه بس بجرب من غير ستوب ولا حاجة راح منفذ الأمر ومش عارفة انهيه ومش عارفة اقفلة منين كده ممكن يصفر الحساب صح؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا الاوردر بيتنفذ فى وقت وضعه ويمكنك عادى وضع استوب وهدف له بالضغط بيمين الماوس على الصفقة نفسها واختيار modify  وتقدرى تضعى الاستوب والهدف كما تريدى ان شاء الله

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لحضرتك علي سرعة الرد
بس بصراحة انا ملقيتش modify والا لازم تكون وقت ما السوق شغال يعني بكرة ان شاء الله؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا لحضرتك علي سرعة الرد
> بس بصراحة انا ملقيتش modify والا لازم تكون وقت ما السوق شغال يعني بكرة ان شاء الله؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هو مش هيقبل التغيير اثناء الاجازة لكن موجودة حسب الصورة

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
ممكن اسأل حضرتك عن افضل حد ممكن امشي معاه في توصيات علي الباوند/دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اسأل حضرتك عن افضل حد ممكن امشي معاه في توصيات علي الباوند/دولار

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
وجهة النظر الشخصية اى اتباع للتوصيات هى مضيعة للوقت حتى وان كانت ناجحة وتقدرى تستغلى الوقت ده للتعلم 
ماذا لو اتبعتى توصيات لشخص ما وترك التوصيات بعد فترة فستبداى مرة اخرى من الصفر

----------


## بشرة خير

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> وجهة النظر الشخصية اى اتباع للتوصيات هى مضيعة للوقت حتى وان كانت ناجحة وتقدرى تستغلى الوقت ده للتعلم 
> ماذا لو اتبعتى توصيات لشخص ما وترك التوصيات بعد فترة فستبداى مرة اخرى من الصفر

 السلام عليكم
انا مقتنعة بكلام حضرتك 100% وده اللي كنت هاعمله بس كل اللي كنت اقصده ان في البداية لان لسه خبرتي قليله بعد تحليل والمؤشرات ادخل اشوف هل تحليلي متفق مع الناس اللي ليها خبرة اكثر مني

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> انا مقتنعة بكلام حضرتك 100% وده اللي كنت هاعمله بس كل اللي كنت اقصده ان في البداية لان لسه خبرتي قليله بعد تحليل والمؤشرات ادخل اشوف هل تحليلي متفق مع الناس اللي ليها خبرة اكثر مني

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مادام بتتعلمى وبتقارنى مع تحليلات الغير يبقى اعتبرى ده زى التوصيات وجربى ديمو شوية عندما تتفق نظرتك مع الاخرين منها تعلم ومنها تستفيدى ان شاء الله

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير 
يمكن توضح لي ماهو الهيدج باختصار وهل فعلا الغت الشركات نظام الهيدج؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> يمكن توضح لي ماهو الهيدج باختصار وهل فعلا الغت الشركات نظام الهيدج؟

 الهيدج هو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية بهدف الحفاظ على الربح او الخسارة الحالية
ومنظمة ال NFA هى التى الغت الهيدج والشركات مجبرة بالالتزام بهذا القرار

----------


## al_fahd

الله يفتح عليك استاذي سمير...................قل امين 
هل الهيدج  يكون من نفس النقطه (اي بيع وشراء من نفس النقطه)؟ 
هل يعتبر هيدج اذا عملت الاتي
مثلا اشتريت المجنون 140:00 وقلت لونزل الى 139:00 افتح بيع عندهذه النقطه وذلك لتقليل الخساره.

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يفتح عليك استاذي سمير...................قل امين  آمين  
> هل الهيدج  يكون من نفس النقطه (اي بيع وشراء من نفس النقطه)؟ 
> هل يعتبر هيدج اذا عملت الاتي
> مثلا اشتريت المجنون 140:00 وقلت لونزل الى 139:00 افتح بيع عندهذه النقطه وذلك لتقليل الخساره.

 يا هلا بيك
نعم ما تقوله يعتبر هيدج ايا كان الفرق بين المركزين

----------


## 4ex

السلام عليكم   انا مبتدئة في الفوركس وعندي بعض الستفسارات   حبيت اعرف عن الاكسبرت كيف يمكن يعمل عمليات بيع وشراء حتي لو الجهاز مغلق ؟؟؟ اللى اعرفه ان في حالة وضع صفقه فيها ستوب لوز وفيها ستوب لمت الصفقه بتتسكر حتي لو الجهاز مغلق !!!!! يعني الحين شو الفرق بين الاكسبرت والستوب ؟؟؟  طلبي الثاني بخصوص الاعدادات في الموفنج افرج يوجد الكثير من الاختيارات في MA method اريد اعرف بالضبط خاصيه كل واحد من هالمثد ؟؟؟؟ طبعا في period نحط ارقام مثل 9 او 40 او اقل او اكثر بس حبيت اعرف هذى الارقام تمثل شو بالضبط ؟؟؟ لاني حصلت كثير من الاستراتيجيات تستخدم ارقام مختلفه فاريد اعرف شو يعني هذى الارقام   ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير  جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم   تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم   انا مبتدئة في الفوركس وعندي بعض الستفسارات   حبيت اعرف عن الاكسبرت كيف يمكن يعمل عمليات بيع وشراء حتي لو الجهاز مغلق ؟؟؟ اللى اعرفه ان في حالة وضع صفقه فيها ستوب لوز وفيها ستوب لمت الصفقه بتتسكر حتي لو الجهاز مغلق !!!!! يعني الحين شو الفرق بين الاكسبرت والستوب ؟؟؟  طلبي الثاني بخصوص الاعدادات في الموفنج افرج يوجد الكثير من الاختيارات في MA method اريد اعرف بالضبط خاصيه كل واحد من هالمثد ؟؟؟؟ طبعا في period نحط ارقام مثل 9 او 40 او اقل او اكثر بس حبيت اعرف هذى الارقام تمثل شو بالضبط ؟؟؟ لاني حصلت كثير من الاستراتيجيات تستخدم ارقام مختلفه فاريد اعرف شو يعني هذى الارقام   ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير  جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم   تحياتي

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اختى الكريمة وان شاء الله تستفيدى معنا
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت فهو متاجر الى بديلا عنك لينفذ الشروط الموجودة به للدخول والخروج من الصفقات
وبالتالى لابد من الاتصال بالانترنت لكى يعمل مالم يكون الاوردر مجهز بالاستوب والهدف  
طبعا الاستوب هى نقفطة الخروج بالخسارة وتختلف عن الاكسبيرت المشروح اعلاه 
بالنسبة لارقام الموفنج فهى تعتبر دعم ومقاومة متحركة ايا كانت الارقام واللى يفرق رقم عن الاخر هو انه اسرع من غيره
يعنى مثلا موفنج 5 اسرع من موفنج 9 وهكذا  
طبعا اغلب طرق الموفنجات تعتمد على تقاطعات الموفنج مع بعضها فلو تقاطع لاعلى يكون شراء ولو تقاطع لاسفل يكون بيع
وطبعا كما قلت انه لو كانت التقاطعات مثلا  5 و 8 سيكون اسبق لو كان 9 و 30
طبعا السريع له عيوبه انه به فرص كثيرة تضرب استوب والابطا عيبه انه يدخلك الصفقة متاخر

----------


## 4ex

شـــكرا جــزيــــلا استـــــــــــــــــــــــــاذي الكريم  بــــارك الله فيك

----------


## al_fahd

اسمع عن دويتشه بنك يمكن تعطيني تفاصيل عنه...............ياستاذ سمير

----------


## بحريني88

ألسلام عليكم 
بغيت اسأل بخصوص مؤشر الستوكاستك  
سوف ادخل شراء عند النقطه 20 في المؤشر والموشر رايح صعود 
بس حبيت اسأل اهل الخبره بخصوص الستوب كيف احدده ؟؟  
وعند وصوله 80 و 90 و 100 ادخل بيع وكم الستوب ؟؟ 
واذا توجد نصائح الرجاء اخباري واكون شاكر لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسمع عن دويتشه بنك يمكن تعطيني تفاصيل عنه...............ياستاذ سمير

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للتفاصيل تقدر تبحث عنه فى قسم شركات الوساطة لانى معلوماتى غير كاملة عنه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألسلام عليكم 
> بغيت اسأل بخصوص مؤشر الستوكاستك  
> سوف ادخل شراء عند النقطه 20 في المؤشر والموشر رايح صعود 
> بس حبيت اسأل اهل الخبره بخصوص الستوب كيف احدده ؟؟  
> وعند وصوله 80 و 90 و 100 ادخل بيع وكم الستوب ؟؟ 
> واذا توجد نصائح الرجاء اخباري واكون شاكر لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاستوب الصحيح هو تحت اخر قاع فى حالة الشراء وفوق اخر قمة فى حالة البيع

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم استاز سمير 
بالنسبة لعمل اوردر من علي ميتاتريدر4 كل ما اعمل اوردر جديد يديني الرسالة دي
#2612829 buy 1.00 GBPUSD at 1.5148
sl: 1.5090 tp: 1.5220
successful
ممكن يكون النسخة اللي عندي قديمة ؟
لاني ملقيش تفاصيل للاوردر موجود تحت الشارت زي ما حضرتك وضحتلي قبل كده

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
معلش يا استاز سمير علي كثرة الاسئلة ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
ويديك الصحة يا رب
ممكن اعرف مؤشرadx ده قوي لتحديد الترند ولو كده ايه اعداداته

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
ممكن كمان اطلب ملف لشرح ماكد واعداداته الصحيحة

----------


## بشرة خير

وايه هو الماكد هستوجرام وهل فعلا اقوي من ماكد العادي لانه يعطي اشارة مبكرة

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير .  أنا كنت حابه أستفسر من حضرتك حول موضع منصة التداول الجديده بتاعت شركة اف اكس سليوشن . لو حضرتك عندك أي معلومات عنها ياريت تفيدنا . هما بيقولو انه فيها امكانيه فتح حسابين مربوطين ببعض عشان الناس الي بيشتغلو بالهدج . طيب ازاي الواحد يعمل كده ؟؟ يعني نفتح حسابين منين ؟؟ والنقطه الثانيه .. اني سمعت انه المنصه الجديده المفروض فيها شارتات العملات . بس أنا ما شفتش حاجه متغيره نهائي لا شارتات ولاغيره . اللهم كل الي اتزاد عليها . هوا امكانيه المتاجره بالذهب والفضه فقط لا غير .

----------


## Optimistic

عندي سؤال يختص بالسبريد 
في حالة الرغبة في الدخول بيع مثلا .. هل اضع امر بيع على السعر اللي ابغى ادخل فيه .. او اضيف نقاط السبريد عليه .. وكذلك في اللونق ووقف الخسارة العادي والمتحرك .. 
ولكم الشكر

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير.........السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اريد ان اعرف مثلا انا عندي 500 دولار في حسابي لدى شركه الوساطه ولكن اريد ان اتاجر ب200ولار فقط حتى اذا خسرت لن اخسر غير 200 دولار اما بالنسبه 300 دولار تبقى كما هي.........هل ابلغ الشركه اذا اردت مثل ذلك ام يمكن من داخل البرنامج ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamedasm

> السلام عليكم استاز سمير 
> بالنسبة لعمل اوردر من علي ميتاتريدر4 كل ما اعمل اوردر جديد يديني الرسالة دي
> #2612829 buy 1.00 GBPUSD at 1.5148
> sl: 1.5090 tp: 1.5220
> successful

  

> ممكن يكون النسخة اللي عندي قديمة ؟
> لاني ملقيش تفاصيل للاوردر موجود تحت الشارت زي ما حضرتك وضحتلي قبل كده

 هذه الرسالة لاتأكيد نجاح تنفيذ العملية وهو يوضح فيها حجم العملية قيمة اللوط ونوع العملة والسعر المنفذ عليه العملية ورقم العملية وكذلك الاستوب لوس والتيك بروفت    

> السلام عليكم
> معلش يا استاز سمير علي كثرة الاسئلة ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> ويديك الصحة يا رب
> ممكن اعرف مؤشرadx ده قوي لتحديد الترند ولو كده ايه اعداداته

  

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن كمان اطلب ملف لشرح ماكد واعداداته الصحيحة

  

> وايه هو الماكد هستوجرام وهل فعلا اقوي من ماكد العادي لانه يعطي اشارة مبكرة

   ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الكتاب فيه شرح للكثير من المؤشرات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/18589_Sharh el mo2sherat el fania 1.rar    https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/18589_Sharh el mo2sherat el fania 2.rar

----------


## Mohamedasm

> أستاذ سمير .

  

> أنا كنت حابه أستفسر من حضرتك حول موضع منصة التداول الجديده بتاعت شركة اف اكس سليوشن . لو حضرتك عندك أي معلومات عنها ياريت تفيدنا . هما بيقولو انه فيها امكانيه فتح حسابين مربوطين ببعض عشان الناس الي بيشتغلو بالهدج . طيب ازاي الواحد يعمل كده ؟؟ يعني نفتح حسابين منين ؟؟ والنقطه الثانيه .. اني سمعت انه المنصه الجديده المفروض فيها شارتات العملات . بس أنا ما شفتش حاجه متغيره نهائي لا شارتات ولاغيره . اللهم كل الي اتزاد عليها . هوا امكانيه المتاجره بالذهب والفضه فقط لا غير .

  بالنسبة لكيفية فتح حسابين لا اعلم ان كانت تصلح للحسابات التجريبية ام لا على كل حال ننتظر الاستاذ سمير للاجابة على هذا   وبالنسبة للشارت الخاص بالعملة موضح بالرسم كيفية الوصول اليه

----------


## بشرة خير

> [CENTER]  هذه الرسالة لاتأكيد نجاح تنفيذ العملية وهو يوضح فيها حجم العملية قيمة اللوط ونوع العملة والسعر المنفذ عليه العملية ورقم العملية وكذلك الاستوب لوس والتيك بروفت         ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الكتاب فيه شرح للكثير من المؤشرات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/18589_Sharh el mo2sherat el fania 1.rar    https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/18589_Sharh el mo2sherat el fania 2.rar

 السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا بس الرابط التاني مش شغال ممكن حضرتك  تنزله مرة تانية  :Asvc:

----------


## al_basha007

السلام عليكم 
أنا طلبي بسيط لكن أظنه قد يكون متعب 
هل من الممكن انو أحد يشرحلي مستويات الفايبو بالتفصيل الممل 
يعني ما هي المستويات التي سو يرت منها و ن رت من مستوى معين ما هو المستوي التالي الذي سوف يزوره السعر 
مثلا إن أغلقت الشمعة فوق مستوى 23 ما هية محطته التالية و من إي مستوي سوف يرتد 
و إذا كان بالإمكان ما هي الطريقة المثلى لرسم الفايبو حيث لا يقبل التعديل 
هذا الطلب شامل لجميع أنواع الفايبو
بعرف إنو طلبي كبير و الإجابة عنه متعب ولكني آمل أن يكون هناك تجاوب من قبلكم  
تقبلو تحياتي   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير .  أنا كنت حابه أستفسر من حضرتك حول موضع منصة التداول الجديده بتاعت شركة اف اكس سليوشن . لو حضرتك عندك أي معلومات عنها ياريت تفيدنا . هما بيقولو انه فيها امكانيه فتح حسابين مربوطين ببعض عشان الناس الي بيشتغلو بالهدج . طيب ازاي الواحد يعمل كده ؟؟ يعني نفتح حسابين منين ؟؟ والنقطه الثانيه .. اني سمعت انه المنصه الجديده المفروض فيها شارتات العملات . بس أنا ما شفتش حاجه متغيره نهائي لا شارتات ولاغيره . اللهم كل الي اتزاد عليها . هوا امكانيه المتاجره بالذهب والفضه فقط لا غير .

  

> بالنسبة لكيفية فتح حسابين لا اعلم ان كانت تصلح للحسابات التجريبية ام لا على كل حال ننتظر الاستاذ سمير للاجابة على هذا   وبالنسبة للشارت الخاص بالعملة موضح بالرسم كيفية الوصول اليه

    بالنسبة للحسابات الديمو مش محتاج حسابين مربوطين ببعض لانه ده للحقيقى ولكن فى الديمو هتفتح حسابين ديمو وخلاص

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي سؤال يختص بالسبريد 
> في حالة الرغبة في الدخول بيع مثلا .. هل اضع امر بيع على السعر اللي ابغى ادخل فيه .. او اضيف نقاط السبريد عليه .. وكذلك في اللونق ووقف الخسارة العادي والمتحرك .. 
> ولكم الشكر

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الاوردر تقدر تضع اى رقم للدخول منه بيع مادام امر معلق وكذلك لو الامر فورى سيكون من السعر الذى امامك على الشارت
ويضاف الاسبيرد فى حالة الدخول شراء
واضافة الاسبيرد يكون فى الخروج ايضا من صفقة البيع سواء باستوب او هدف لانك تخرج على سعر الشراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير.........السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> اريد ان اعرف مثلا انا عندي 500 دولار في حسابي لدى شركه الوساطه ولكن اريد ان اتاجر ب200ولار فقط حتى اذا خسرت لن اخسر غير 200 دولار اما بالنسبه 300 دولار تبقى كما هي.........هل ابلغ الشركه اذا اردت مثل ذلك ام يمكن من داخل البرنامج ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لطلبك هى لابد من ادارة مالية منك لمراعاة المطلوب
او انك تطلب من الشركة حساب اضافى ويتم وضع المبلغ الزائد فيه ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا طلبي بسيط لكن أظنه قد يكون متعب 
> هل من الممكن انو أحد يشرحلي مستويات الفايبو بالتفصيل الممل 
> يعني ما هي المستويات التي سو يرت منها و ن رت من مستوى معين ما هو المستوي التالي الذي سوف يزوره السعر 
> مثلا إن أغلقت الشمعة فوق مستوى 23 ما هية محطته التالية و من إي مستوي سوف يرتد 
> و إذا كان بالإمكان ما هي الطريقة المثلى لرسم الفايبو حيث لا يقبل التعديل 
> هذا الطلب شامل لجميع أنواع الفايبو
> بعرف إنو طلبي كبير و الإجابة عنه متعب ولكني آمل أن يكون هناك تجاوب من قبلكم  
> تقبلو تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بقراءة هذه المواضيع وان شاء الله هتفيدك جدا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8591.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11492.html

----------


## omara

:016: السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير انا مبتدئ وارجو مساعدتكم جزاكم اللة 
سؤالى عن جطوط الفيبو وهى تؤسم من اعلى نقطة فى الترند الى اسفل قاع ولكن الخطوط الموجودة فى وسط الشارت (باقى خطوط الفيبو) كيف احدد مكانها الصحيح على الشارت 
ياريت حدا يجاوبنى من الاخوة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير انا مبتدئ وارجو مساعدتكم جزاكم اللة 
> سؤالى عن جطوط الفيبو وهى تؤسم من اعلى نقطة فى الترند الى اسفل قاع ولكن الخطوط الموجودة فى وسط الشارت (باقى خطوط الفيبو) كيف احدد مكانها الصحيح على الشارت 
> ياريت حدا يجاوبنى من الاخوة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يمكنك الرجوع الى المواضيع التالية فهى تخص الفايبوناتشى جميعها    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8591.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11492.html

----------


## بشرة خير

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> الاوردر تقدر تضع اى رقم للدخول منه بيع مادام امر معلق وكذلك لو الامر فورى سيكون من السعر الذى امامك على الشارت
> ويضاف الاسبيرد فى حالة الدخول شراء
> واضافة الاسبيرد يكون فى الخروج ايضا من صفقة البيع سواء باستوب او هدف لانك تخرج على سعر الشراء

 السلام عليكم
معلش يا استاذ سمير ممكن توضح النقطة دي اكثر
يعني هل يحسب الاسبريد مرتين في صفقة واحدة مرة عند الدخول ومرة عند الخروج منها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> معلش يا استاذ سمير ممكن توضح النقطة دي اكثر
> يعني هل يحسب الاسبريد مرتين في صفقة واحدة مرة عند الدخول ومرة عند الخروج منها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم لانهم صفقتين منفصلتين

----------


## سلطان الجابر

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذ سمير 
ممكن كتاب او موضوع يفيدنا في الشموع 
بورك فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استاذ سمير 
> ممكن كتاب او موضوع يفيدنا في الشموع 
> بورك فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t29518.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59909.html

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير اليوم فتحت صفقه شراء ٤لوت على حساب حقيقي لكن السعركان ضدي فقلت افتح ١لوت بيع وتم ذلك المقصود من السؤال نحن مش قلنا قد منعوا الهيدج فكيف ذلك

----------


## al_basha007

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  عليك بقراءة هذه المواضيع وان شاء الله هتفيدك جدا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8591.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11492.html

 شكرا أخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير اليوم فتحت صفقه شراء ٤لوت على حساب حقيقي لكن السعركان ضدي فقلت افتح ١لوت بيع وتم ذلك المقصود من السؤال نحن مش قلنا قد منعوا الهيدج فكيف ذلك

 اهلا اخى فهد 
لو حصل كده معاك يبقى اما شركة غير امريكية او شركة غير مسجلة

----------


## fatma slah

السلام عليكم...استاذ سمير ارجو الافاده  في المشاركات التي بالاعلي انت تقول عند وضع امر معلق تدفع اسبريد مرتين....مره عند تفعيل الصفقه ومره عند اغلاقها...لانهم يعتبرو صفقتين منفصلتين  كيف؟؟....سؤال اخر الاسبريد المتحرك في اليورو دولار  اقصاه ممكن ان يصل لكم نقطه؟اعلي اسبريد  النقطه الاخيره... لنفرض في وقت الاخبار ان السعر لم يفعل عند النقطه المطلوبه بالظبط(امر معلق)كم نقطه ممكن ان يبعد تنفيذ الامر في اسؤ الظروف....ولنفرض ان الامر لم يفعل الا بعد نقطه جني الربح....ماذا يحدث في هذه الحاله؟؟لايفعل الامر(في حاله الاسكالبينج مثلا)

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم...استاذ سمير ارجو الافاده  في المشاركات التي بالاعلي انت تقول عند وضع امر معلق تدفع اسبريد مرتين....مره عند تفعيل الصفقه ومره عند اغلاقها...لانهم يعتبرو صفقتين منفصلتين  كيف؟؟....سؤال اخر الاسبريد المتحرك في اليورو دولار  اقصاه ممكن ان يصل لكم نقطه؟اعلي اسبريد  النقطه الاخيره... لنفرض في وقت الاخبار ان السعر لم يفعل عند النقطه المطلوبه بالظبط(امر معلق)كم نقطه ممكن ان يبعد تنفيذ الامر في اسؤ الظروف....ولنفرض ان الامر لم يفعل الا بعد نقطه جني الربح....ماذا يحدث في هذه الحاله؟؟لايفعل الامر(في حاله الاسكالبينج مثلا)

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
النقطة الاولى وهى الاسبيرد
انتى هتدخلى مثلا الان شراء يورو دولار فعند دخولك الصفقة بيتم خصم الاسبيرد اوتوماتيك
طيب عند انتهاء الصفقة وخروجك منها فمعناه انك تبيعى اليورو اللى معاكى لشخص اخر فالبنسة لكى هو سعر بيع وبالنسبة له هو سعر شراء وبالتالى يتم خصم الاسبيرد للشركة كحال اى صفقة
عشان بس توصل هذه النقة لكى هو ان الخروج من اى صفقة هو بيكون بصفقة معاكسة
وللتسهيل عليكى ولتعرفى انه اسبيرد او اتنين لو دخلتى هيدج على الصفقة هل الصفقة الهيدج بيدخلك فيها على رصيد صفر ام على رصيد - الاسبيرد
ارجو ان تكون وضحت الفكرة لكى 
بالنسبة للاسبيرد المتحرك فمن يوصل الى 15 نقطة وممكن اكتر على حسب ما بقرا الناس وهى بتشتكى منه 
بالنسبة لتخطى السوق لسعر فلن يفعل ولن يحصل شئ الا اذا رجع له وفعله فقط

----------


## fatma slah

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  النقطة الاولى وهى الاسبيرد انتى هتدخلى مثلا الان شراء يورو دولار فعند دخولك الصفقة بيتم خصم الاسبيرد اوتوماتيك طيب عند انتهاء الصفقة وخروجك منها فمعناه انك تبيعى اليورو اللى معاكى لشخص اخر فالبنسة لكى هو سعر بيع وبالنسبة له هو سعر شراء وبالتالى يتم خصم الاسبيرد للشركة كحال اى صفقة عشان بس توصل هذه النقة لكى هو ان الخروج من اى صفقة هو بيكون بصفقة معاكسة وللتسهيل عليكى ولتعرفى انه اسبيرد او اتنين لو دخلتى هيدج على الصفقة هل الصفقة الهيدج بيدخلك فيها على رصيد صفر ام على رصيد - الاسبيرد ارجو ان تكون وضحت الفكرة لكى  بالنسبة للاسبيرد المتحرك فمن يوصل الى 15 نقطة وممكن اكتر على حسب ما بقرا الناس وهى بتشتكى منه  بالنسبة لتخطى السوق لسعر فلن يفعل ولن يحصل شئ الا اذا رجع له وفعله فقط

  شكرا علي الرد....ولكن اعتقد ان حكايه الاسبريد ده كارثه من جهتين.....الاولي انه يدفع مرتين....وليس كما هو شائع ان اليورو دولار نقطتين ....في هذه الحاله انا ادفع 4 نقاط.....من الجهه الاخري لنفرض ان الاسبريد اصبح15 نقطه وانا هدفي 10 نقاط معني ذلك اني سادفع 30 نقطه مقابل عشر نقاط  يعني السعر اتحرك في صالحي وانا خسرانه20 نقطه....صح كدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا علي الرد....ولكن اعتقد ان حكايه الاسبريد ده كارثه من جهتين.....الاولي انه يدفع مرتين....وليس كما هو شائع ان اليورو دولار نقطتين ....في هذه الحاله انا ادفع 4 نقاط.....من الجهه الاخري لنفرض ان الاسبريد اصبح15 نقطه وانا هدفي 10 نقاط معني ذلك اني سادفع 30 نقطه مقابل عشر نقاط  يعني السعر اتحرك في صالحي وانا خسرانه20 نقطه....صح كدا

 هدفك فى كل الاحوال بيكون بعد الاسببرد ولا تدفعى الاسبيدر الا مرة يعتبر لان صاحب الصفقة التانية هو اللى بيدفع الاسبيرد التانى 
هى نغم اى صفقة فيها اسبيردين مرة عليكى ومرة على الاخر
وبالنسبة للاسبيرد المتحرك ليس شرط انه يكون 15 فده احيانا وتكون وقت حركة قوية وممكن تريجى نفسك مع شركة ذات اسبيرد ثابت فقط

----------


## fatma slah

> هدفك فى كل الاحوال بيكون بعد الاسببرد ولا تدفعى الاسبيدر الا مرة يعتبر لان صاحب الصفقة التانية هو اللى بيدفع الاسبيرد التانى    هى نغم اى صفقة فيها اسبيردين مرة عليكى ومرة على الاخر وبالنسبة للاسبيرد المتحرك ليس شرط انه يكون 15 فده احيانا وتكون وقت حركة قوية وممكن تريجى نفسك مع شركة ذات اسبيرد ثابت فقط

 شكرا شكرا شكرا.....عشان سرعه الرد ومجهودك الواضح...وطمنتني علي حكايه الاسبريد لاني افتكرت اني كنت انا اللي بدفع الاتنين وده يبقي خراب بيوت....مش مهم مين يدفع تاني...لكن المهم اني مدفعش مرتين....شكرا بجد ياأستاذ سمير...بس ايه الشركات اللي بيكون فيها الاسبريد ثابت وفيها هيدج...

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا شكرا شكرا.....عشان سرعه الرد ومجهودك الواضح...وطمنتني علي حكايه الاسبريد لاني افتكرت اني كنت انا اللي بدفع الاتنين وده يبقي خراب بيوت....مش مهم مين يدفع تاني...لكن المهم اني مدفعش مرتين....شكرا بجد ياأستاذ سمير...بس ايه الشركات اللي بيكون فيها الاسبريد ثابت وفيها هيدج...

 الشركات اللى فيها اسبيرد ثابت وهيدج هى اما شركات امريكية غير منضمة لمنظمة nfa او شركات سويسرية او شركات امريكية لها فروع فى دول اخرى 
وحسب سمعة الشركات مثل افكسول فهى من الشركات المضمونة بها هيدج واسبيرد ثابت فى فرع استراليا

----------


## fatma slah

> الشركات اللى فيها اسبيرد ثابت وهيدج هى اما شركات امريكية غير منضمة لمنظمة nfa او شركات سويسرية او شركات امريكية لها فروع فى دول اخرى   وحسب سمعة الشركات مثل افكسول فهى من الشركات المضمونة بها هيدج واسبيرد ثابت فى فرع استراليا

 لا اقول غير انك رائع

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
استاز سمير لوسمحت ممكن حضرتك توضحلي نقطة التريلنج ستوب لاني مش عارفة اعملها علي برنامج  fxcm 
في خانة اسمها تريلنج استوب انا باعلم عليها 
لو هدفي مثلا 50 نقطة هل كل ما السعر يمشي في صالحي اعلي السعر يدويا مثلا
والا بيكون محدد من اول الصفقة وفين الخانة اللي بتحدده عدديا
هل هي rate min move ?
وشكرا ليك مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> استاز سمير لوسمحت ممكن حضرتك توضحلي نقطة التريلنج ستوب لاني مش عارفة اعملها علي برنامج  fxcm 
> في خانة اسمها تريلنج استوب انا باعلم عليها 
> لو هدفي مثلا 50 نقطة هل كل ما السعر يمشي في صالحي اعلي السعر يدويا مثلا
> والا بيكون محدد من اول الصفقة وفين الخانة اللي بتحدده عدديا
> هل هي rate min move ?
> وشكرا ليك مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الاستوب المتحرك
هو فكرته الحفاظ على جزء من الربح الحالى للصفقة او الاستفادة القصوى من الربح
لذلك هو يفضل فى حالتين 
الاولى فى حالة الحركة القوية وهنا يفضل ان يكون اليا
الثانية تحريكه تحت اخر قاع او اخر قمة فى الصفقات الطويلة 
فعند الدخول فى صفقة مثلا بحدد الاستوب المتحرك 
يعنى لو دخلتى شراء يورو من 1.3000 بهدف 150 واستوب 100 عند 1.2900
والاستوب المتحرك 50
فعند تحرك السعر لصالحى الى 1.3050 (هنا ربح 50 نقطة) يتم تحريك الاستوب ايضا 50 نقطة وبالتالى يصبح الاستوب الجديد 1.2950 (50 نقطة) بدلا من 1.2900 
واذا تحرك السعر مرة اخرى لصالحى 50 نقطة الى 1.3100 يتم تحريك الاستوب من 1.2950 الى 1.3000 
وبالتالى الصفقة الان امامها حالتين هدف عند 1.3150 او استوب جديد 1.3000
فاذا وصل الى 1.3150 سيكون حقق هدف الصفقة كاملا وااذ السعر ارتد الى 1.3000 ساخرج من الصفقة بدون ربح او خسارة

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الكريم
بس ممكن حضرتك تقولي ده مكانه فين في fxcm
هل يتم كتابه 50 في خانه rate min move

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الكريم
> بس ممكن حضرتك تقولي ده مكانه فين في fxcm
> هل يتم كتابه 50 في خانه rate min move

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نعم هى

----------


## بشرة خير

ربنا يسرع لك في تحقيق ماتريد كما تسرع في تلبيه سؤال الآخرين

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
ما هو افضل إطار للمتاجرة السريعة
يعني هل النصف ساعة او الربع ساعة نستطيع عمل ترند عليهم ونتاجر عليه
ام هزا الإطار لا ينفع؟

----------


## بشرة خير

وهل ماكد اللي في ميتاتريد 4 هو ده هستوجرام واللا ده حاجة تانية ارفقها انا مع الميتاتريد  
وايه الاعدادات الصحيحة للماكد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ما هو افضل إطار للمتاجرة السريعة
> يعني هل النصف ساعة او الربع ساعة نستطيع عمل ترند عليهم ونتاجر عليه
> ام هزا الإطار لا ينفع؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا النصف ساعة افضل من الربع وكلما كبر الفريم يكون افضل لكن عموما حتى لو الربع ساعة يفضل يكون مع اتجاه الساعة على الاقل
يعنى لو الاتجاه على الساعة هبوط لا تدخلى الا صفقات البيع حتى تكونى مع الترند 
ولاتنسى التدرب على ذلك اولا على الديمو

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهل ماكد اللي في ميتاتريد 4 هو ده هستوجرام واللا ده حاجة تانية ارفقها انا مع الميتاتريد  
> وايه الاعدادات الصحيحة للماكد

 اللى بيكون فى برامج الميتا هو الهيستوجرام واعدادته الصحيحة هى الافتراضية

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
معلش سؤال فني انا فعلا ارفقت الماكد بس بشوف في تحليلات الاخوة الافاضل ان اللي فوق الخط يعني الشراء اخضر واللي تحت الخط احمر منين اعمل ده لاني دخلت علي اعداداته لقيت الالوان مش منفصلة فوق وتحت
ومعلش اسألتي كثير جزاك الله كل كل الخير

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم يا استاز سمير 
كان في موضوع للاستاز بحريني بتاع تعليم رسم ماكد ابو خطين 
ضاع مني الرابط بتاعة ممكن حضرتك ترفقهولي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> معلش سؤال فني انا فعلا ارفقت الماكد بس بشوف في تحليلات الاخوة الافاضل ان اللي فوق الخط يعني الشراء اخضر واللي تحت الخط احمر منين اعمل ده لاني دخلت علي اعداداته لقيت الالوان مش منفصلة فوق وتحت
> ومعلش اسألتي كثير جزاك الله كل كل الخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انتى عايز ماكد ابو خطين وعلى فكرة ماكد ابو خطين هو نفسه ماكد هيستوجرام لكن فى ابو خطين بيظهر تقاطع خطين وفى الهيسترجرام بيظهر تقاطع خط مع الهيستوجرام
وهو ايضا مؤشر الاوسما فاذ تقاطع الماكد لاعلى يكون الاوسما فوق الصفر واذا تقاطع الماكد لاسفل فهو تحت الصفر 
ومرفق المؤشرين

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا استاز سمير 
> كان في موضوع للاستاز بحريني بتاع تعليم رسم ماكد ابو خطين 
> ضاع مني الرابط بتاعة ممكن حضرتك ترفقهولي

 اتفضلى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15794.html

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
هزا ما افصده مثل المرفق هزا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هزا ما افصده مثل المرفق هزا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
دول مؤشر ماكد ابو خطين والاوسما كما وضحت فى المشاركة السابقة 
والاعدات هى 12-26-9 سواء اوسما او هيستوجرام او ماكد خطين

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن اعرف من حضرتك ازاي ارفقهم في ميتاتريد بالشكل ده يعني مدمجين مع بعض
وده آخر سؤال ليا النهارده علشان انا اعرف اني تعبتك بأسألتي الكتيرة

----------


## al_fahd

استاذي سمير
احتاج الشارت اليومي للمجنون لعام 2008وكذلك لشهريناير وفبراير لعام 2009
هل غدا عطله او دراسه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا
> ممكن اعرف من حضرتك ازاي ارفقهم في ميتاتريد بالشكل ده يعني مدمجين مع بعض
> وده آخر سؤال ليا النهارده علشان انا اعرف اني تعبتك بأسألتي الكتيرة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اسئلى براحتك متقلقيش   بالنسبة لدمجهم عليكى اولا وضع المؤشر الاول وتفتحى قائمة المؤشرات (crtl+n) وتختارى المؤشر التانى وسحبه داخل اطار المؤشر الاول وافلاته بداخله

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي سمير
> احتاج الشارت اليومي للمجنون لعام 2008وكذلك لشهريناير وفبراير لعام 2009
> هل غدا عطله او دراسه؟

 انت عايز للعام كله وشهرين ده بيانات المفروض انها موجودة فى البرنامج فلو البرنامج عندك مفيهوش يبقى لازم تنزله من جديد 
وبكره اجازة بنوك

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورمه الله وبركاته    تحيه طيبه
ممكن ترشح ليه  شركه فيها الميتاتريدر به معظم الازواج او كلها وهل يمكن اضافه زوج لمنصه ليس بها هذا الزوج
على فكره انا عايز اعمل ديمو اذا كان فيها احراج لك
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورمه الله وبركاته    تحيه طيبه
> ممكن ترشح ليه  شركه فيها الميتاتريدر به معظم الازواج او كلها وهل يمكن اضافه زوج لمنصه ليس بها هذا الزوج
> على فكره انا عايز اعمل ديمو اذا كان فيها احراج لك
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للشركات مش عارف بصراحة الازواج فى كل الشركات ولو انت متابع افكسول فهى ستنزل الميتاتريدر خلال الايام القادمة
وطبعا لايمكنك اضافة زوج ليس موجود فى الشركة 
بالنسبة لنقطة الديمو مش فاهم قصدك وايه الاحراج لى فى انك تشتغل على الديمو

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
ربنا يكرمك يا مشرفنا يا غالي 
تم التنفيذ

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
يا رب تكون بألف خير يا استاذ سمير
هو المقصود بالفترة الامريكية والفترة الاوروبية هي افتتاح البورصات يعني مثلا الفترة الامريكية من 3 عصرا بتوقيت مصر صح كده؟

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
هل ممكن بعد تحديد الهدف في الصفقة وبعد ما تتفعل اعمل اغلاق للصفقة قبل ما توصل للسعر اللي حددته لاغلاقها مثلا خوفا من اخبار او شئ يعني ممكن تغلق يدويا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن بعد تحديد الهدف في الصفقة وبعد ما تتفعل اعمل اغلاق للصفقة قبل ما توصل للسعر اللي حددته لاغلاقها مثلا خوفا من اخبار او شئ يعني ممكن تغلق يدويا؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم يمكنك ان شاء الله فى اى وقت سواء تعديل هدف او استوب او اغلاق الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> يا رب تكون بألف خير يا استاذ سمير
> هو المقصود بالفترة الامريكية والفترة الاوروبية هي افتتاح البورصات يعني مثلا الفترة الامريكية من 3 عصرا بتوقيت مصر صح كده؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم مقصود بالفترة الامريكية هى بورصة امريكا تبدا من الساعة 2.30 بتوقيت مصر وعليك بالموقع ده فيه توقيت البورصات   http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

----------


## نائل

السلام عليكم ،،
عدت الى موضوعك من جديد،،،،  
استاذ سمير ما هي مصداقية هذه الشركة forex-visor التي تقوم بتقديم التوصيات ؟
هل شي شركة حقيقية يُعتمد عليها أم أنها غير ذلك .. ؟! 
تقبل تحياتي ،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ،،
> عدت الى موضوعك من جديد،،،،  
> استاذ سمير ما هي مصداقية هذه الشركة forex-visor التي تقوم بتقديم التوصيات ؟
> هل شي شركة حقيقية يُعتمد عليها أم أنها غير ذلك .. ؟! 
> تقبل تحياتي ،،

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للشركة لم اسمع عن شركة ذات توصيات موثوقة حتى الان  :Wink Smile:

----------


## yazidy

ودى مساعدة من الشباب..كيف اربط برنامج الاكسل مع الميتاتريد4

----------


## سمير صيام

> ودى مساعدة من الشباب..كيف اربط برنامج الاكسل مع الميتاتريد4

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71395.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48581.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48405.html

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير يا استاذ سمير وجمعة سعيدة عليك وعلي الجميع 
ممكن اعرف هل لما باعمل ستوب للصفقة ..كده مفيش مشكلة بالنسبة للusable margin 
مفيش منه خطر يعني مش ممكن ابص القاه انتهي مثلا لو الصفقة بتخسر ؟

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
وممكن اعرف هل الاسبريد بيتحسب علي حسب النقاط سواء بالسلب او الايجاب؟
يعني الاسبريد 2 وانا ربحت او خسرت 50 نقطة 
50*2 = 100 نقطة سبريد؟
والا ايه؟
ارجو التوضيح لان النقطة دي مختلطة عليا

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
هل 500دولار كافي لفتح حساب مصغر ام انه لا يصلح الا لحساب ميكرو؟

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم 
هل قوة الرفع كلما زادات كانت افضل ام اسوأ يعني لو في 1:100   وفي 1:400  ايهما افضل

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم
معلش يا استاز سمير 
ممكن مؤشر موفينج ema,  sma
واحسن اعدادات ليهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير يا استاذ سمير وجمعة سعيدة عليك وعلي الجميع 
> ممكن اعرف هل لما باعمل ستوب للصفقة ..كده مفيش مشكلة بالنسبة للusable margin 
> مفيش منه خطر يعني مش ممكن ابص القاه انتهي مثلا لو الصفقة بتخسر ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تمام مافيش مشكلة بس خلى بالك لو انتى ملتزمة بادارة مالية يعنى المارجن المستخدم لايتعدى 10% من الحساب اما مع الصفقات الكتير هيتاثر بكل تاكيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> وممكن اعرف هل الاسبريد بيتحسب علي حسب النقاط سواء بالسلب او الايجاب؟
> يعني الاسبريد 2 وانا ربحت او خسرت 50 نقطة 
> 50*2 = 100 نقطة سبريد؟
> والا ايه؟
> ارجو التوضيح لان النقطة دي مختلطة عليا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاسيدر بيتحسب على عدد العقود فقط ولا دخل للنقط به 
يعنى عقد واحد والاسبيرد 2 يبقى يتخصم 2 * 1 
لو 10 عقود يبقى 10 * 2 وهكذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل 500دولار كافي لفتح حساب مصغر ام انه لا يصلح الا لحساب ميكرو؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الافضل طبعا ميكرو عشان الالتزام بادارة المخاطر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> هل قوة الرفع كلما زادات كانت افضل ام اسوأ يعني لو في 1:100   وفي 1:400  ايهما افضل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
1:100 افضل لانه يحجز مارجن اكتر ويمنعك من الدخول من صفقات اكتر بخلاف 1:400

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> معلش يا استاز سمير 
> ممكن مؤشر موفينج ema,  sma
> واحسن اعدادات ليهم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاتنين موجودين فى الميتاتريدر عادى وليس مؤشر خارجى
وتخطيه من قائمة insert تختارى Indicators  ومنها تختارى trend  ومنها تختارى moving average  
اما اختيار sma  او ema  فيرجع الى طريقة المتاجرة والاغلبية بيكون ema

----------


## Optimistic

هل  في طريقة اقدر اكبر خط البار اللي على اليمين بتاع الاسعار ؟ 
والفيبو كمان ؟ 
لانه بيتعبني في النظر شويا

----------


## بشرة خير

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا استازي الكريم 
بس لو انا اريد اعمل تقاطع للموفينج sma.ema  
قريت ان السريع مع البطئ بيعطي نتائج كويسة 
انا فعلا لقيت الموفينج في الميتاتريد 
بس لو تسمح التقاطع ده باعمله منين يعني الاقي فين ema,sma 
والاعدادات الصح ليه ايه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل  في طريقة اقدر اكبر خط البار اللي على اليمين بتاع الاسعار ؟ 
> والفيبو كمان ؟ 
> لانه بيتعبني في النظر شويا

 يا هلا بيك 
حط مؤشر تكبير الخط زى حالتنا عشان تبقى براحتك وهو للسعر فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاك الله خيرا استازي الكريم 
> بس لو انا اريد اعمل تقاطع للموفينج sma.ema  
> قريت ان السريع مع البطئ بيعطي نتائج كويسة 
> انا فعلا لقيت الموفينج في الميتاتريد 
> بس لو تسمح التقاطع ده باعمله منين يعني الاقي فين ema,sma 
> والاعدادات الصح ليه ايه؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التقاطع ده مش انتى اللى بتعمليه لكن حركة السعر لانه التقاطعات دى بتكون اشارات دخول سواء بيع او شراء

----------


## sohar311

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير ..
عندي اشتراك مع اف اكس سي ام 
دخلت بيع من نقطه معينه .. وكان هناك امر شراء مكان ستوب لوز 
تفعل امر البيع وتحول امر الدخول شراء اتوماتيكيا إلى إيقاف مم ادى لخسارة الصفقه.
السوأل :  هل هذا بسبب  تحول امر الشراء إلى هيدج .. وبما انني لم افعل هذا مع الشركه تحول الأمر إلى امر ايقاف بدل دخول شراء ؟
وكيف لي بتفعيل نظام الهيدج مع الشركه ؟ وهل هذا يعني إنه ليس بإمكاني  فتح عقديين متعاكسيين معا .. ولو كانت الأوامر متباعده ؟
الرجاء الإفاده .. وشكرا.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير ..
> عندي اشتراك مع اف اكس سي ام 
> دخلت بيع من نقطه معينه .. وكان هناك امر شراء مكان ستوب لوز 
> تفعل امر البيع وتحول امر الدخول شراء اتوماتيكيا إلى إيقاف مم ادى لخسارة الصفقه.
> السوأل :  هل هذا بسبب  تحول امر الشراء إلى هيدج .. وبما انني لم افعل هذا مع الشركه تحول الأمر إلى امر ايقاف بدل دخول شراء ؟
> وكيف لي بتفعيل نظام الهيدج مع الشركه ؟ وهل هذا يعني إنه ليس بإمكاني  فتح عقديين متعاكسيين معا .. ولو كانت الأوامر متباعده ؟
> الرجاء الإفاده .. وشكرا.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ماحدث معك هو الطبيعى حاليا مع القرارات الجديدة بمنع الهيدج لذلك لن يفعل لك اى صفقات هيدج فى نفس الوقت واى صفقة معاكسة ستكون معلقة ستغلق الصفقة الموجودة الحالية

----------


## al_fahd

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
ماهو الأسكليبنج وماهو الجاب وهل يمكن تحويل حسابي من شركه الى اخرى مثل من fxdd الى fxcm؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
> ماهو الأسكليبنج وماهو الجاب وهل يمكن تحويل حسابي من شركه الى اخرى مثل من fxdd الى fxcm؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاسكالبنج هو اخد نقاط قليلة فى زمن قليل 
الجاب هو قفزة سعرية بحيث لا يمر على مناطق سعرية فى طريقه بسبب خبر او تصريح قوى 
بالنسبة للتحويل فلا ينفع مباشرة لكن من الشركة للبنك بتاعك ومنه لافكسم

----------


## justme

معروف اننا حينما نبيع اليورو دولار نكون حينها اشترينا الدولار مقابل اليورو  لكن هناك بعض السلع الاخرى مثل النفط و الذهب و الفضه  حينما ندخل عمليه بيع على النفط مثلا , نبيع ماذا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> معروف اننا حينما نبيع اليورو دولار نكون حينها اشترينا الدولار مقابل اليورو  لكن هناك بعض السلع الاخرى مثل النفط و الذهب و الفضه  حينما ندخل عمليه بيع على النفط مثلا , نبيع ماذا ؟

 يا هلا بيك
بالنسبة لسؤالك بيكون الطرف الاخر هو الدولار

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أخ سمير أسعد الله أوقاتك: عندي سؤال بخصوص التخصص بعملة معينة أغلب المحترفين ينادون بالتخصص بعملة أو أثنتين على الأكثر أنت شخصياً كيف تنظر للموضوع أعلم أن الموضوع نسبي. ولكن أيضاً هناك رأي علمي ونفسي عملي يعني من واقع السوق تنصح به. وأيضاً عند التخصص بزوج هل ترى من الحكمة الدخول معه بصفقات يومية صغيرة بأعتباره أختصاصك أو أنك متابع معه بحركاته القادمة من 100 نقطة ومافوق. هل أنت مع التخصص أو ضده مع ذكر الأسباب؟  مع العلم أنا 80% من صفقاتي كانت بالباوند واليورو مع إطلاع على الكندي والفرنك والين والمجنون أحياناُ ولكن أشعر أن الموضوع عاملي مشكلة فأحببت السؤال لتتوضح بعض المفاهيم أمامي. ومشكور سلفاً ياعم سمير الطيب .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أخ سمير أسعد الله أوقاتك: عندي سؤال بخصوص التخصص بعملة معينة أغلب المحترفين ينادون بالتخصص بعملة أو أثنتين على الأكثر أنت شخصياً كيف تنظر للموضوع أعلم أن الموضوع نسبي. ولكن أيضاً هناك رأي علمي ونفسي عملي يعني من واقع السوق تنصح به. وأيضاً عند التخصص بزوج هل ترى من الحكمة الدخول معه بصفقات يومية صغيرة بأعتباره أختصاصك  أو أنك متابع معه بحركاته القادمة من 100 نقطة ومافوق. وأنت شخصياً مع التخصص أو ضد مع التعليل. مع العلم  أنا 80% من صفقاتي كانت بالباوند واليورو مع إطلاع على الكندي والفرنك والين والمجنون أحياناُ ولكن أشعر أن الموضوع عاملي مشكلة فأحببت السؤال لتتوضح بعض المفاهيم أمامي. ومشكور سلفاً ياعم سمير الطيب .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هلا ياغالى
كل ما حضرتك تفضلت بيه يعتبر نظرى لكن عند العملى الوضع يختلف بمعنى
هو صحيح التخصص فى عملة واحدة افضل لانه بتعرف كل حركات العملة ولكن برضه لو حصل كده فى ناس مهما قعدت امام العملة مش هيععرف حركاتها كويس
لذلك رايى الشخصى هو الرجوع الى طريقة العمل يعنى مثلا موفنج 50-25 هو يعتبر للمجنون واليورو ين فطبيعة الطريقة تحتم عليك اتباع عملتين فقط ومثلا الدايفرجنس تتابع كل العملات 
لذلك انا مع النقطة الاهم وهى الطريقة واتقانها وبعد اتقانها جيدا اشوف العملات الافضل معها واتابعها فقط
يعنى مثلا لو طريقة فيها مؤشرات وفرصها كتيرة باليوم يبقى ممكن يومها اتابع الطريقة لعملة واحدة لانه هيكون فرصة عديدة
لكن لو طريقة سوينجية والفرصة بتكون مرة كل اسبوع يبقى وقتها لازم اتابع عدة عملات  
يبقى نلخص الموضوع فى نقطتين
1. الطريقة واتقانها
2. الفرص المتكونة منها قليلة او كبيرة
3. ايضا تحديد الاهداف هيرجع الى طريقة العمل

----------


## yasser1

تسلم ياأخ سمير. ماشاء الله عليك بالليل بالنهار عطل مش عطل موجود. وجاهز لأية سؤال حتى إذا الواحد تخانق من مراتو :Big Grin:  مع أني أغزب انا متفق معك انو الطريقة هي الأهم على المطلق وفي كلام نظري كتير  ممكن يختلف بالعملي وتلاقي أغلب المضاربين المحترفين يخرجون على النص ضمن روؤية هي خبرة أوحس الله أعلم. في شغلة بالفوركس يمكن لو بقيت عمري كلو مش بلاقي جواب للقصة دي وهي للذي يعمل على 20   30   40 نقطة وممكن يأخدهم عكس الأتجاه أو مع الأتجاه يعني حسب المفاهيم التي عرفها أنت حين دخولك بهدف 20 الستوب حيكون كام؟؟؟؟؟ ولم أجد جواب إلا أنه لهيك نوع من الصفقات لازم أنت بكل 10   15 صفقة على هدف 30  40 نقطة يكون عندك صفقة أو تنين خاسرة ومش أكثر من 50 نقطة حتى تكون رابح بانهاية. على العموم أنا حالياً بإذن الله سأعمل على الباوند واليورو ( واليورو ين أيضاً مفضل عندي)فقط يعني تلات أزواج كفاية 500   600 كل يوم :Big Grin:  هل من الضروري وجود الفرنك معهم بأعتباره عكس اليورو   أم تحليلي على اليورو سيكون كافي دون العودة و النظر للفرنك كي لا أحير نفسي.  وأرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت بالأسئلة. تحياتي القلبية  لك أخ سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> تسلم ياأخ سمير. ماشاء الله عليك بالليل بالنهار عطل مش عطل موجود. وجاهز لأية سؤال حتى إذا الواحد تخانق من مراتو مع أني أغزب انا متفق معك انو الطريقة هي الأهم على المطلق وفي كلام نظري كتير  ممكن يختلف بالعملي وتلاقي أغلب المضاربين المحترفين يخرجون على النص ضمن روؤية هي خبرة أوحس الله أعلم. في شغلة بالفوركس يمكن لو بقيت عمري كلو مش بلاقي جواب للقصة دي وهي للذي يعمل على 20   30   40 نقطة وممكن يأخدهم عكس الأتجاه أو مع الأتجاه يعني حسب المفاهيم التي عرفها أنت حين دخولك بهدف 20 الستوب حيكون كام؟؟؟؟؟ ولم أجد جواب إلا أنه لهيك نوع من الصفقات لازم أنت بكل 10   15 صفقة على هدف 30  40 نقطة يكون عندك صفقة أو تنين خاسرة ومش أكثر من 50 نقطة حتى تكون رابح بانهاية. على العموم أنا حالياً بإذن الله سأعمل على الباوند واليورو ( واليورو ين أيضاً مفضل عندي)فقط يعني تلات أزواج كفاية 500   600 كل يوم هل من الضروري وجود الفرنك معهم بأعتباره عكس اليورو   أم تحليلي على اليورو سيكون كافي دون العودة و النظر للفرنك كي لا أحير نفسي.  وأرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت بالأسئلة. تحياتي القلبية  لك أخ سمير

 ولايهمك ياغالى جاهزين لاى سؤال واللى منعرفهوش نحيله للى يعرف واسال براحتك
بالنسبة للى يشتغل سواء 20 نقطة او اقل او اكتر المهم الاستوب والاستوب الصحيح هو القاع الاخير للعملة فى حالة الشراء والقمة الاخيرة فى حالة البيع وبالتالى قد يكون احيانا اكبر من الهدف بكتير وبالتالى هندخل فى حسابات اخرى وهى نسبة تجاح الطريقة لنحكم عليها 
بالنسبة للفرنك دولار فاعتبره عملة منفصلة حنى وان كانت بنسبة كبيرة عكس اليورو دولار

----------


## محمد طه

الاستاذ العزيز سمير صيام
لقد حاولت ان افتح حساب ديمو من موقعكم على برنامج سوليوشن وسجلت وردوا انهم سيبعتو الباسوورد
على الايميل ولم يصل

----------


## ozoon

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  كيف حالكم عساكم بخير  هل لي ان اعرف طريقة لرسم الموضح بالشارت على ما اعتقد جان وكيف الاستفادة منها شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ العزيز سمير صيام
> لقد حاولت ان افتح حساب ديمو من موقعكم على برنامج سوليوشن وسجلت وردوا انهم سيبعتو الباسوورد
> على الايميل ولم يصل

 يا هلا بيك
احيانا يتاخر الايميل
عموما سجل الان مرة اخرى والشاشة التى تظهر لك بالتاكيد ستجد فى اخر عنوانها رقم الحساب وهو نفسه كلمة السر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  كيف حالكم عساكم بخير  هل لي ان اعرف طريقة لرسم الموضح بالشارت على ما اعتقد جان وكيف الاستفادة منها شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل الموضوع ده ان شاء الله يفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70481.html

----------


## ozoon

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اتفضل الموضوع ده ان شاء الله يفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70481.html

   الصراحة انت انسان رائع عظيم  كلمة شكرا لا تعبر عن الذي في قلوبنا لك يالغالي  عساك على القوى  وفقك الله في كل خطوة

----------


## الايوبي

السلام عليكم
انا مبتدئ في الفوركس 
و اود فتح حساب حقيقي في احدى الشركتين fxcm or fxsol 
- اود استثمار 300 دولار هل هي كافية؟ 
- ما هي الشركة التي تدعم الميتاترادر؟
- هل هناك صعوبة في سحب الاموال من الشركتين؟ و كم تستغرق من الوقت؟
- هل هناك سقف للسحب؟
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> انا مبتدئ في الفوركس 
> و اود فتح حساب حقيقي في احدى الشركتين fxcm or fxsol   الاتنين كويسين ولكن شخصيا افضل افكسول 
> - اود استثمار 300 دولار هل هي كافية؟   هى كافية كحساب ميكرو وايضا لابد ان ترجع الى متطلبات الطريقة التى ستعمل بها  
> - ما هي الشركة التي تدعم الميتاترادر؟  الشركتين تدعمهم ولكن افكسول فى الطريق لاصداره  
> - هل هناك صعوبة في سحب الاموال من الشركتين؟ و كم تستغرق من الوقت؟  لا صعوبة ابدا والسحب يكون خلال يومين الى 5 ايام كحد اقصى 
> - هل هناك سقف للسحب؟  رصيدك هو سقف السحب  
> و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى  
وتم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## sohar311

السلام عليكم أخي سمير ..
ذكرت في جوابك لسؤالي بالأمس عن قرارات جديدة تخص استخدام الهيدج ..
هل هذه القرارات تخص السوق بشكل عام أم انه فقط لشركة FXCM  ؟ 
سابقا كان بطلب من الشركه , فهل الآن الغة الشركة استخدامه بتاتا؟
افيدونا جزاكم الله خير.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخي سمير ..
> ذكرت في جوابك لسؤالي بالأمس عن قرارات جديدة تخص استخدام الهيدج ..
> هل هذه القرارات تخص السوق بشكل عام أم انه فقط لشركة FXCM  ؟ 
> سابقا كان بطلب من الشركه , فهل الآن الغة الشركة استخدامه بتاتا؟
> افيدونا جزاكم الله خير.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
القرارات تخص الشركات الامريكية التى منضمة فى منظمة nfa
وطبعا الان لن تفعله شركة افكسم الا اذا كان عندك حساب اضافى لديهم وتنفذ الهيدج على الحسابين

----------


## محلل مبتدى

> اتفضل مكتبة كاملة للمؤشرات      http://www.forexmt4.com/_MT4_Indicators/

     اخي سمير أشكرك على الرابط ولكن لااتقن اللغة الانجليزيه ولا احب ترجمة الكتب عن طريق برامج الترجمه فهي متعبه وغير دقيقه فياليت تشوفلي بالعربي اذا مافهياش تعب عليك وشكرا ليك مقدما

----------


## بشرة خير

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> التقاطع ده مش انتى اللى بتعمليه لكن حركة السعر لانه التقاطعات دى بتكون اشارات دخول سواء بيع او شراء

 السلام عليكم
اذيك يا استاذ سمير اسبوع سعيد ومربح عليك وعلي الجميع
باستأذن حضرتك تديني الاعدادت الصحيحة ل ema    sma
وأين اجدهم في ميتاتريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير أشكرك على الرابط ولكن لااتقن اللغة الانجليزيه ولا احب ترجمة الكتب عن طريق برامج الترجمه فهي متعبه وغير دقيقه فياليت تشوفلي بالعربي اذا مافهياش تعب عليك وشكرا ليك مقدما

 اليك هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43915.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اذيك يا استاذ سمير اسبوع سعيد ومربح عليك وعلي الجميع
> باستأذن حضرتك تديني الاعدادت الصحيحة ل ema    sma
> وأين اجدهم في ميتاتريد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاعدادات كثيرة كلا حسب الاستراتيجية الخاصة به
بالنسبة لادراج الموفنج فحسب الصورة

----------


## الايوبي

شكرا لك اخي سمير على الافادة السابقة 
انا مبتدا في الفوركس و لي حبرة 3 شهر لكني لا اتاجر باستراتيجية محددة 
استراتيجيتي الوحيدة هي :
افتح شارت يومي للعملات و اختار العملة التي لها ميل صعودي او هبوطي محظ و اتاجر مع الميل بعد اسبوع اغلق الصفقة على ربح ان شاء الله.
بعد اطلاعي على الاستراتيجيات المستعملة وجدتها كثيرة صعبة التعلم نوعا ما و انا الان محتار جدا في اختيار واحدة.
فما هي الاستراتيجية التي تنصحونني بها كمجربين شرط ان تحقق 3 شروط  سهلة التعلم مضمونة الربح غير متعبة في العمل 
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخي سمير على الافادة السابقة 
> انا مبتدا في الفوركس و لي حبرة 3 شهر لكني لا اتاجر باستراتيجية محددة 
> استراتيجيتي الوحيدة هي :
> افتح شارت يومي للعملات و اختار العملة التي لها ميل صعودي او هبوطي محظ و اتاجر مع الميل بعد اسبوع اغلق الصفقة على ربح ان شاء الله.
> بعد اطلاعي على الاستراتيجيات المستعملة وجدتها كثيرة صعبة التعلم نوعا ما و انا الان محتار جدا في اختيار واحدة.
> فما هي الاستراتيجية التي تنصحونني بها كمجربين شرط ان تحقق 3 شروط  سهلة التعلم مضمونة الربح غير متعبة في العمل 
> و شكرا

 هلا اخى الكريم
نصيحتى قبل تعلم الاتستراتيجيات عليك بتعلم ادوات التحليل الفنى
الترندات
الدعم والمقاومة النماذج الشموع  الفايبوناتشى الهارمونيك  الدايفرجنس

----------


## الايوبي

نصيحتى قبل تعلم الاتستراتيجيات عليك بتعلم ادوات التحليل الفنى
الترندات
الدعم والمقاومة
[/COLOR][/SIZE]النماذج الشموع  الفايبوناتشى الهارمونيك  الدايفرجنس [/RIGHT][/QUOTE] 
ليس لدي ادنى معرفة بالمؤشرات الثلاثة الاخيرة 
و هل ان الالمام بهم شيئ ضروري 
خاصة اذا توجهت نحو استراتيجية لا تعتمد عليهم
و هل تستطيع ان تعرفهم في سطر لكل مؤشر 
و شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> نصيحتى قبل تعلم الاتستراتيجيات عليك بتعلم ادوات التحليل الفنى
> الترندات
> الدعم والمقاومة
> [/color][/size]النماذج الشموع  الفايبوناتشى الهارمونيك  الدايفرجنس [/right]

 ليس لدي ادنى معرفة بالمؤشرات الثلاثة الاخيرة 
و هل ان الالمام بهم شيئ ضروري 
خاصة اذا توجهت نحو استراتيجية لا تعتمد عليهم
و هل تستطيع ان تعرفهم في سطر لكل مؤشر 
و شكرا[/quote]  بالنسبة للدايفرجنس هو احد ادوات التحليل الفنى وهو الاختلاف بين السعر والمؤشر وانا قمت بشرحه فى موضوع منفصل
بالنسبة للفايبوناشتى هو احد ادوات الميتاتريدر وهو لقياس تصحيح الموجة 
والهارمونيك بيعتمد كليا على نسب الفايبوناتشى التصحيحية  
بالنسبة هو شرط لتعلمهم طبعا لا لكن الافضل معرفتهم فهم ينيروا لك الطريق
وربنا يوفقك فى الطريقة اللى بتتعلمها

----------


## قناة الأمه

في موضوع للأخ وضاح عطار يعنمد علي الدخول الساعه 22 GMT 
بالنسبه للساعه 22 GMT أنا استخدم الالتريد 
أنزل برنامج ايه اللي شغال بال GMT? 
و بعدين الأخ سمير صيام ذكر ان اللي شغالين بالالتريد يشتغلوا علي الساعه 1 بينما ذكر هو في موضوع مشابه انها الساعه 23 ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> في موضوع للأخ وضاح عطار يعنمد علي الدخول الساعه 22 GMT 
> بالنسبه للساعه 22 GMT أنا استخدم الالتريد 
> أنزل برنامج ايه اللي شغال بال GMT? 
> و بعدين الأخ سمير صيام ذكر ان اللي شغالين بالالتريد يشتغلوا علي الساعه 1 بينما ذكر هو في موضوع مشابه انها الساعه 23 ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الموضوع المذكور قديم والتوقيت وقتها يختلف من صيف لشتاء 
عموما السعة 22 gmt  = الساعة 1 ص بتوقيت مصر والسعودية حاليا
وهى توافق الساعة 2 بتوقيت شارت ال تريد

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
ممكن اتفيدوني بشركه fxdd
وكيف التعامل معها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن اتفيدوني بشركه fxdd
> وكيف التعامل معها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هى شركة امريكية غير مسجلة فى NFA  والاخوة اللى مسجلين معاها بيشكروا فيها

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم استاذي سمير
اريد تحميل المؤشر الموجود في هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t14234.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذي سمير
> اريد تحميل المؤشر الموجود في هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t14234.html

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
ايه المشكلة فى التحميل الملف تقدر تحمله 
عموما ده رابطه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...oodies_cci.zip

----------


## الزاهد

السلام عليكم  أبو عبدالرحمن .  جزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه لأعضاء المنتدى .  بدأت ولله الحمد . حساب تجريبي . خاص باستراتيجية الشهباء  وكما تعلم بأن عدو هذه الاستراتيجية هي الازواج الكثيرة التذبذب .  ومن ضمنها الكروسات . هل من الممكن اعرف ما هي ازواج الكروسات والازواج ذات التذبذب العالي . والازواج المناسبة لهذه الاستراتيجية .  وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .

----------


## tskdream

Dear Mr. SamirI wrote my  last 2 questions in Arabic and I saw it before I send it and it was good but  I don'nt Know why it's look like that in your site? Is there any problem with my computer? let me see if it looks good in English?Best regards

----------


## قناة الأمه

أخي سمير جزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما تبذله لاخوانك و جعله الله في ميزانك و بارك لك في مالك و اولادك  
لي سؤال.............. 
هل يوجد مؤشر يعطي تنبيه صوتي و رساله عند وصول السعر الي منطقه احددها له مثلا سنتر البولينجر باعداد  احدده له؟

----------


## tskdream

عناية الاستاذ/ سمير............................السلام علكيم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،،
بمشاركة للعوض المتوكل بالمنتدى وضع عدد 2 رابط لمؤشر النوستراداوس أحدهما بالمجان دائماً وهو لايعمل !
هل تتفضل بوضعة إن كان لديك أو سؤاله ووضعة حيث أن عدد مشاركاتى لا تسمح بالتواصل معه علي الخاص ، أم الرابط الثانى والذى يعمل لمدة 14 يوم فهو معروف للكثيرين ولكن أنا أرغب في المجانى بصورة دائمة.
مع خالص شكرى وتقديريى

----------


## Dr.hany

اخواني الاعزاء \انا اسمي د\هاني وانا جديد في المنتدي و في الفوركس عموما  وارغب في معرفت اراءكم في اكسبرت فاب تيربو وهل تنصحوني بشراؤه ام لا وارجو الا تبخلوا علي بالنصيحة حيث ان معلوماتي عنه  محدودةافادكم الله ووفقكم

----------


## al_fahd

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
استاذ سمير  نزلت برنامج الميتاتريدر من جديد لكن مايزال نقص في الشارت اليومي للمجنون (يعني يظهر لي حق 3 شهور سابقه فقط)
ماهي افضل شركه وساطه لايزال الهيدج مفتوح فيها (يعني غير مسجله) يكون فرق النقاط قليل وموثوقه غير fxdd لان فيها فرق النقاط كبير.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  أبو عبدالرحمن .  جزاك الله خير على ما تقدمه لأعضاء المنتدى .  بدأت ولله الحمد . حساب تجريبي . خاص باستراتيجية الشهباء  وكما تعلم بأن عدو هذه الاستراتيجية هي الازواج الكثيرة التذبذب .  ومن ضمنها الكروسات . هل من الممكن اعرف ما هي ازواج الكروسات والازواج ذات التذبذب العالي . والازواج المناسبة لهذه الاستراتيجية .  وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك
بالنسبة للازواج ذات التذبذب العالى ان شاء الله احصائية العملات 
تفيدك فى ذلك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68186.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> Dear Mr. SamirI wrote my  last 2 questions in Arabic and I saw it before I send it and it was good but  I don'nt Know why it's look like that in your site? Is there any problem with my computer? let me see if it looks good in English?Best regards

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اعتقد المشكلة من جهازك فحاول ان تجرب ان تكتب من مربع العربى الموجود فوق مربع نص كتابة الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير جزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما تبذله لاخوانك و جعله الله في ميزانك و بارك لك في مالك و اولادك  
> لي سؤال.............. 
> هل يوجد مؤشر يعطي تنبيه صوتي و رساله عند وصول السعر الي منطقه احددها له مثلا سنتر البولينجر باعداد  احدده له؟

 وجزاك الله مثله
لو التنبيه لسعر محدد يمكنك ذلك عن طريق التنبيه الموجود فى الميتاتريدر وذلك بتحديدك السعر المطلوب
لكن لو التنبيه على مؤشر معين ومستويات له فلابد ان يكون المؤشر به خاصية التنبيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> عناية الاستاذ/ سمير............................السلام علكيم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،،
> بمشاركة للعوض المتوكل بالمنتدى وضع عدد 2 رابط لمؤشر النوستراداوس أحدهما بالمجان دائماً وهو لايعمل !
> هل تتفضل بوضعة إن كان لديك أو سؤاله ووضعة حيث أن عدد مشاركاتى لا تسمح بالتواصل معه علي الخاص ، أم الرابط الثانى والذى يعمل لمدة 14 يوم فهو معروف للكثيرين ولكن أنا أرغب في المجانى بصورة دائمة.
> مع خالص شكرى وتقديريى

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ادينى رابط الموضوع حتى اشوف المؤشرات 
بالنسبة لابو عوض هو قليل الكتابة حاليا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني الاعزاء \انا اسمي د\هاني وانا جديد في المنتدي و في الفوركس عموما  وارغب في معرفت اراءكم في اكسبرت فاب تيربو وهل تنصحوني بشراؤه ام لا وارجو الا تبخلوا علي بالنصيحة حيث ان معلوماتي عنه  محدودةافادكم الله ووفقكم

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وان شاء الله تستفاد معانا فى المنتدى
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت المذكور فلا انصحك به بالمرة لانه هدفه قليل جدا واستوب كبير جدا والاستوب الواحد يضيع عليك ربح 23 صفقة يعنى ربح شهر كامل

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> استاذ سمير  نزلت برنامج الميتاتريدر من جديد لكن مايزال نقص في الشارت اليومي للمجنون (يعني يظهر لي حق 3 شهور سابقه فقط)
> ماهي افضل شركه وساطه لايزال الهيدج مفتوح فيها (يعني غير مسجله) يكون فرق النقاط قليل وموثوقه غير fxdd لان فيها فرق النقاط كبير.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للهيدج فهو موجود فافكسول استراليا ويمكنك التسجيل ديمو لتجربتهم 
بالنسبة للميتاتريدر جرب ال تريد

----------


## خلودي

كيف لي معرفة الاسواق بتوقيت السعودية فانا اعرف السوق الاسوي يبدا من الساعة الواحدة ليلا الى الساعة 8 صباحا   والمريكي من 4 عصرا الى 12 ليلا اما الاوربي فلا اعلم متى يبدا ومتى ينتهي

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف لي معرفة الاسواق بتوقيت السعودية فانا اعرف السوق الاسوي يبدا من الساعة الواحدة ليلا الى الساعة 8 صباحا   والمريكي من 4 عصرا الى 12 ليلا اما الاوربي فلا اعلم متى يبدا ومتى ينتهي

 اتفضل اخى الكريم
اضبط التوقيت على السعودية وهتعرف بداية ونهاية الاسواق ان شاء الله    http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

----------


## tskdream

الاستاذ/ سمير ...............تحياتى 
رابط البحث من خلال جوجل  
السلام عليكم أضع بين أيديكم مؤشر نوستراداموس وهو بأشتراك 100 جنيه شهريا ومن خلال موقعه يمكن تجربته لمدة 14 يوم وبعدها لابد من الاشتراك وهنا أضعه لكم بد. www.arabictrader.com/vb/t28219.html - 111k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة 
من نتائج البحث   السلام عليكم أضع بين أيديكم مؤشر نوستراداموس وهو بأشتراك 100 جنيه شهريا ومن خلال موقعه يمكن تجربته لمدة 14 يوم وبعدها لابد من الاشتراك وهنا أضعه لكم بدون مقابل سوى الدعاء لمن كان له الفضل بعد الله فى وضعه هنا ... وأنا بصراحه لم أقم بتجربته بعد وحبيت أن نتشارك فى تقييمه ... وهو بالمختصر عبارة عن بوصله تحدد لك أتجاه الترند أن كان صاعد أم هابط وأنعكاسه أو هو فى وضع متذبذب ويستنتج هذا الاتجاه من شارت للـ 5دقائق هذا من قراءتى السريعه له ... لا أطيل عليكم أتمنى أن تعطونا رأيكم فيه بعد قراءة طريقة عمله وكيفية الاستفاده منه من خلال رابط الموقع فى الاسفل لتعم الفائده الجميع.... بالتوفيق  ملاحظه.... يحتاج لعمل هذا المؤشر برنامج الجافا رابط المؤشر....http://www.nostradamus.co.uk/dd133rr...n/indexsmp.htm  رابط الموقع...  http://www.nostradamus.co.uk/  
الرابط الموجود بالخط الاحمر لا يعمل وهو المراد الحصول عليه لانه مجانى دائما كما فهمت ، في إنتظار تنشيطة ولك كل الود

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ/ سمير ...............تحياتى 
> رابط البحث من خلال جوجل  
> السلام عليكم أضع بين أيديكم مؤشر نوستراداموس وهو بأشتراك 100 جنيه شهريا ومن خلال موقعه يمكن تجربته لمدة 14 يوم وبعدها لابد من الاشتراك وهنا أضعه لكم بد. www.arabictrader.com/vb/t28219.html - 111k - نسخة مخبأة - صفحات مشابهة 
> من نتائج البحث   السلام عليكم أضع بين أيديكم مؤشر نوستراداموس وهو بأشتراك 100 جنيه شهريا ومن خلال موقعه يمكن تجربته لمدة 14 يوم وبعدها لابد من الاشتراك وهنا أضعه لكم بدون مقابل سوى الدعاء لمن كان له الفضل بعد الله فى وضعه هنا ... وأنا بصراحه لم أقم بتجربته بعد وحبيت أن نتشارك فى تقييمه ... وهو بالمختصر عبارة عن بوصله تحدد لك أتجاه الترند أن كان صاعد أم هابط وأنعكاسه أو هو فى وضع متذبذب ويستنتج هذا الاتجاه من شارت للـ 5دقائق هذا من قراءتى السريعه له ... لا أطيل عليكم أتمنى أن تعطونا رأيكم فيه بعد قراءة طريقة عمله وكيفية الاستفاده منه من خلال رابط الموقع فى الاسفل لتعم الفائده الجميع.... بالتوفيق  ملاحظه.... يحتاج لعمل هذا المؤشر برنامج الجافا رابط المؤشر....http://www.nostradamus.co.uk/dd133rr...n/indexsmp.htm  رابط الموقع...  http://www.nostradamus.co.uk/  
> الرابط الموجود بالخط الاحمر لا يعمل وهو المراد الحصول عليه لانه مجانى دائما كما فهمت ، في إنتظار تنشيطة ولك كل الود

 المؤشر محدد باشتراك وهو مجانى للتجربة 14 يوم على هذا الرابط سجل وجربه 14 يوم   http://www.nostradamus.co.uk/freetrial/rq.shtml

----------


## خلودي

كيف لي معرفة ضبط التوقيت مع العلم الساعة 12

----------


## قناة الأمه

هل يمكن تزويد المؤشر بخاصية التنبيه الصوتي عند تحقق شروط معينه نثلا عندما يصل السعر الي سنتر البولينجر او يقطع خط ما مثل موفنج افريج سنتر البولينجر باعدادات أحددها له مسبقا مع رساله تظهر اي العملات تحقق فيه هذا الشرط؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف لي معرفة ضبط التوقيت مع العلم الساعة 12

 السعودية = جرينتش + 3

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يمكن تزويد المؤشر بخاصية التنبيه الصوتي عند تحقق شروط معينه نثلا عندما يصل السعر الي سنتر البولينجر او يقطع خط ما مثل موفنج افريج سنتر البولينجر باعدادات أحددها له مسبقا مع رساله تظهر اي العملات تحقق فيه هذا الشرط؟

 اخى الكريم هذا سؤال برمجى وان شاء الله تقدر تساله فى قسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات ليفيدوك

----------


## قناة الأمه

هي شركة فوكسول لا تسمح بوجود اكسبيرت؟ 
و هل الاكسبيرت لازم يكون علي الميتاتريدر؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هي شركة فوكسول لا تسمح بوجود اكسبيرت؟ 
> و هل الاكسبيرت لازم يكون علي الميتاتريدر؟

 نعم الاكسبيرتات تحتاج ميتاتريدر وافكسول على البرنامج الحالى لاينفع وضع اكسبيرتات وان شاء الله مع برنامج الميتاتردير الجديد سيسمح لك بذلك

----------


## قناة الأمه

و متي سيبدأ استخدام الميتاتريدر عندهم؟
لأني ارغب في التسجيل معهم ان شاء الله 
الكل شكر فيهم 
و كمان علشان يبقي عن طريقكم و اي مشكله  تحصل ان شاء الله تحلوها

----------


## سمير صيام

> و متي سيبدأ استخدام الميتاتريدر عندهم؟
> لأني ارغب في التسجيل معهم ان شاء الله 
> الكل شكر فيهم 
> و كمان علشان يبقي عن طريقكم و اي مشكله  تحصل ان شاء الله تحلوها

 نحن فى الانتظار وربنا يكرم خلال الايام القليلة القادمة

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
كم لازم يكون الحساب حتى تكون النقطة ب 10 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> كم لازم يكون الحساب حتى تكون النقطة ب 10 دولار

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
النقطة ب 10 دولار يعنى الحساب يكون عادى وبالتالى ستحتاج الى 1000 دولار مارجن لكل عقد
والشركات تحدد اقل مبلغ للحساب العادى هو 2000 دولار

----------


## Dr.hany

اشكرك علي ترحيبك وردك علي سؤالي ولكن لاني لااملك الخبرة احتاج اكسبرت يشتغل اوتو بايلوت ومش مهم تكون ارباحه كبيرة المهم الخسارة ما تكون اكبر من الربح عموما انا احترم نصيحتك وساعمل بها وانتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر يا ا\  *سمير صيام*

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك علي ترحيبك وردك علي سؤالي ولكن لاني لااملك الخبرة احتاج اكسبرت يشتغل اوتو بايلوت ومش مهم تكون ارباحه كبيرة المهم الخسارة ما تكون اكبر من الربح عموما انا احترم نصيحتك وساعمل بها وانتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر يا ا\  *سمير صيام*

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
حتى الان لا استطيع ان احكم انه هناك اكسبرت جيد لكن فى قسم الاكسبيرتات هناك العديد يتم تجربتها

----------


## Dr.hany

شكرا علي الرد وساقوم بالبحث

----------


## توفيق12

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  النقطة ب 10 دولار يعنى الحساب يكون عادى وبالتالى ستحتاج الى 1000 دولار مارجن لكل عقد والشركات تحدد اقل مبلغ للحساب العادى هو 2000 دولار

 طيب هؤلاء الذين لديهم حسابات كبيرة لماذا يخسرون
يعني لو جعلت هدفك فقط عشرة نقاط في اليوم حتقق 100 دولار في اليوم يعني 2000 دولار شهريا وهذا اروع ما يكون
واعتقد تتفق معي ان عشرة نقاط في اليوم ليست بتلك الصعوبة

----------


## مجداف

كنت اريد أسال عن شركة معينة للتداول وحبيت ارسلها على الخاص لأحد المشرفين لكن اللي صار انه ما يحق لي ارسال رساله خاصه قبل 50 مشاركة.  ما هية الشركات اللي اقدر ادخل فيها عن طريق المتداول العربي؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب هؤلاء الذين لديهم حسابات كبيرة لماذا يخسرون
> يعني لو جعلت هدفك فقط عشرة نقاط في اليوم حتقق 100 دولار في اليوم يعني 2000 دولار شهريا وهذا اروع ما يكون
> واعتقد تتفق معي ان عشرة نقاط في اليوم ليست بتلك الصعوبة

 المهم تعرف تحققهم واكيد هيكون رائع

----------


## سمير صيام

> كنت اريد أسال عن شركة معينة للتداول وحبيت ارسلها على الخاص لأحد المشرفين لكن اللي صار انه ما يحق لي ارسال رساله خاصه قبل 50 مشاركة.  ما هية الشركات اللي اقدر ادخل فيها عن طريق المتداول العربي؟

 
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا فى المتداول العربى 
بالنسبة للشركات فالمنتدى وكيل لشركتى افكسول وافكسم 
المهم قبل الدخول هو تمكنك من ادارة حساب ديمو لفترة من الوقت والثبات على طريقة للمتاجرة

----------


## توفيق12

ممكن تواريخ ميلاد  الدولار الين + الباوند ين + اليورو ين + الذهب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تواريخ ميلاد  الدولار الين + الباوند ين + اليورو ين + الذهب

 من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى  :Big Grin:

----------


## توفيق12

> من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى

  :Big Grin: 
حلوة يا سمير
بس ان شاء الله امخمخ واجيب لك الاجابة

----------


## sohar311

استاذ سمير .. مساء الخير
كيف لي ان افعل نظام الهيدج مع اف اكس سي ام  , حيث انكم ذكرتم سابقا انه ممكن بس بطلب من الشركة , وهل على ذلك اية عمولا ت ؟ وشكرا..

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير .. مساء الخير
> كيف لي ان افعل نظام الهيدج مع اف اكس سي ام  , حيث انكم ذكرتم سابقا انه ممكن بس بطلب من الشركة , وهل على ذلك اية عمولا ت ؟ وشكرا..

 الهيدج الان تم الغاؤه ولايوجد طلب
والحل المتوفر حاليا هو فتح حساب اضافى وتبيع فى حساب وتشترى فى حساب

----------


## justme

بعض الشركات تقدم حسابات بدون فوائد للمسلمين و لكنها تاخذ في المقابل عمولات على الحسابات  هل التعامل مع هذه الشركات حرام و يدخل في نطاق الربا ام لا ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعض الشركات تقدم حسابات بدون فوائد للمسلمين و لكنها تاخذ في المقابل عمولات على الحسابات  هل التعامل مع هذه الشركات حرام و يدخل في نطاق الربا ام لا ؟؟؟

 هى عمولة مقابل خدمة الحساب الاسلامى لكن هل تعتبر ربا لا اعتقد لكن الافضل سؤال شيخ تثق فيه وليس اعضاء المنتدى وهو يفيدك اكتر منى فى هذه النقطة

----------


## ahmed907013

الاخ الاستاذ سمير صيام
ارجو ارشادي الى كيفية تعلم الفوركس وطرقها في دورة تدريبية ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ الاستاذ سمير صيام
> ارجو ارشادي الى كيفية تعلم الفوركس وطرقها في دورة تدريبية ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
عليك اولا بقراءة الكتاب الذى فى توقيعى وبعدها ان شاء الله تستطيع التقدم فى اكاديمية المتداول العربى فى الاعلان عن الدورة القادمة المجانية ان شاء الله

----------


## justme

كنت في منتدى شركات الواسطه , و قرات جمله غريبه ( ابتعد عن فتح حساب مع البنوك لشبهه الربا ) كيف يكون ربا ؟ و كما قرات ان افضل بروكر لضمان الاموال هي البنوك؟ فكيف يمكن هذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> كنت في منتدى شركات الواسطه , و قرات جمله غريبه ( ابتعد عن فتح حساب مع البنوك لشبهه الربا ) كيف يكون ربا ؟ و كما قرات ان افضل بروكر لضمان الاموال هي البنوك؟ فكيف يمكن هذا

 المقصود على اساس انه فى حديث فيما معناه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " كل قرض جر نفع فهو ربا" 
وبالتالى البنوك هتستفيد من القرض

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
Robot
Autopilot
هل هما التداول الالى
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> Robot
> Autopilot
> هل هما التداول الالى
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التانى اكسبيرت 
الاول معرفش هل اكسبيرت ام مقصود بيه ايه

----------


## eleon

الى الاخوة المحترفين ما هو افضل استراتيجة او طريقة و اي نوع من العملات للمبتدئ ان يبدا بها ارجوا المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الى الاخوة المحترفين ما هو افضل استراتيجة او طريقة و اي نوع من العملات للمبتدئ ان يبدا بها ارجوا المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر

 الطرق كثيرة وما يناسبنى قد لايناسبك لذلك عليك بالاقتناع بطريقة وتجربتها فترة كافية للحكم عليها

----------


## eleon

> الطرق كثيرة وما يناسبنى قد لايناسبك لذلك عليك بالاقتناع بطريقة وتجربتها فترة كافية للحكم عليها

  اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الرد السريع ولكن هناك مشكلة اواجها عندما اتبع استراتيجية معينة ارى اني اخسر او لا اصل الى نتيجة ولكن حين اعمل  طريقة معينة بأسلوب بسيط وتغير ارقام المؤشرات بصورة عشوائية او اعمل معادلات رياضية على ارقام العملة  اجد طريقتي تنجح فماذا يعني ذلك هل اني استمر على طريقتي مع العلم استخدم اساليب بسيطة او اني ابحث عن طرق استخدمها المحترفين ويكون ناجح  
واشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاجابة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الرد السريع ولكن هناك مشكلة اواجها عندما اتبع استراتيجية معينة ارى اني اخسر او لا اصل الى نتيجة ولكن حين اعمل  طريقة معينة بأسلوب بسيط وتغير ارقام المؤشرات بصورة عشوائية او اعمل معادلات رياضية على ارقام العملة  اجد طريقتي تنجح فماذا يعني ذلك هل اني استمر على طريقتي مع العلم استخدم اساليب بسيطة او اني ابحث عن طرق استخدمها المحترفين ويكون ناجح  
> واشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاجابة

   استمر عليها وحاول تطورها

----------


## justme

عندما اقوم بتشغيل اكسبيرت ما , و كان شغال على الشارت و كنت ارغب في زياده عدد العقود بدون ايقاف الاكسبيرت عن العمل هل استطيع ذلك؟ و كيف؟

----------


## justme

هل هناك شبهه الربا اذا فتحت حساب مع فايرن قولد بنك؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هناك شبهه الربا اذا فتحت حساب مع فايرن قولد بنك؟؟

 الافضل الرجوع الى شيخ تثق فيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندما اقوم بتشغيل اكسبيرت ما , و كان شغال على الشارت و كنت ارغب في زياده عدد العقود بدون ايقاف الاكسبيرت عن العمل هل استطيع ذلك؟ و كيف؟

 هتفتح عقود جديدة يدويا

----------


## tskdream

]دعنى أفهم يا أستاذ/ سمير لنفترض أنك صاحب شركة وساطة في هذا المجال وأن لديك 10 عملاء مثلا لتوضيح الامر  وأن صافي ما حققة هؤلاء 10 لهذا الشهر هو 50000 $ ويرغبون في سحب تلك الارباح  * علي قدر معلوماتى أنك كوسيط لن تخسر شىء لانك تتعامل وتكسب علي اساس السبريد .  فمن أين سيحصل هؤلاء العملاء علي مكاسبهم ؟  هل من الشركة التى تتعامل أنت معها لتخليص تلك العمليات عند تنفيذها؟  هل نقود فتح الحساب عند افتتاحة لديك أم لدى هذه الشركة المخلصة! هل يكون لديها وديعة من الوسيط ـ أنت ـ لتخليص عملياتة؟ وإن كان الأمر كذلك دعنى أذهب إلي أكثر من ذلك لنفترض أن المضاربين في السوق العملات لتلك الأعوام  كانوا أوفر حظاً من الشركات الأم في هذا المجال وحققوا أرباح تفوق الخسائر بمراحل كبيرة  فمن أين سيحصل هؤلاء العملاء علي أرباحهم إذا كانت تلك الشركات تحقق خسائر علي التوالي؟ أم أن هذا الأمر لن يحدث ابداً  عفواً أستاذ/ سمير أريد أن أفهم القصة بالضبط = هل لدى هؤلاء (العمالقة) من الوسائل ما يعيق تحقيق ما أفترض أم أننى لدي شفافية أكثر من اللازم بهذا الشأن. شكرا سلفا ،،،،،

----------


## justme

عندما يشتري عدد كبير من الناس عمله ما , فانها ترتفع صحيح
لكن ماذا يحدث لو ان شخصا ما اشترى عمله هي اصلا اتجاهها نازل
و لكنها سترتد قليلا و لكن بكميه عقود كبيره جدا فرضا 1000 لوت كبير
هل هذا يغير اتجاه السوق ام لا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ]دعنى أفهم يا أستاذ/ سمير لنفترض أنك صاحب شركة وساطة في هذا المجال وأن لديك 10 عملاء مثلا لتوضيح الامر  وأن صافي ما حققة هؤلاء 10 لهذا الشهر هو 50000 $ ويرغبون في سحب تلك الارباح  * علي قدر معلوماتى أنك كوسيط لن تخسر شىء لانك تتعامل وتكسب علي اساس السبريد .  فمن أين سيحصل هؤلاء العملاء علي مكاسبهم ؟  هل من الشركة التى تتعامل أنت معها لتخليص تلك العمليات عند تنفيذها؟  هل نقود فتح الحساب عند افتتاحة لديك أم لدى هذه الشركة المخلصة! هل يكون لديها وديعة من الوسيط ـ أنت ـ لتخليص عملياتة؟ وإن كان الأمر كذلك دعنى أذهب إلي أكثر من ذلك لنفترض أن المضاربين في السوق العملات لتلك الأعوام  كانوا أوفر حظاً من الشركات الأم في هذا المجال وحققوا أرباح تفوق الخسائر بمراحل كبيرة  فمن أين سيحصل هؤلاء العملاء علي أرباحهم إذا كانت تلك الشركات تحقق خسائر علي التوالي؟ أم أن هذا الأمر لن يحدث ابداً  عفواً أستاذ/ سمير أريد أن أفهم القصة بالضبط = هل لدى هؤلاء (العمالقة) من الوسائل ما يعيق تحقيق ما أفترض أم أننى لدي شفافية أكثر من اللازم بهذا الشأن. شكرا سلفا ،،،،،

 عليك يا غالى قراءة الكتاب الذى فى توقيعى 
وايضا هناك مناقشات فى هذا الموضوع بنفس الخصوص  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t7225...ml#post1184471 
عموما اجمالا الشركات وسيط ولا تخسر بسبب ربحك طبعا الكلام ده للشركات المحترمة ومكسبك سيكون من خسارة غيرك والشكرة ربحها فقط من الاسبيرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندما يشتري عدد كبير من الناس عمله ما , فانها ترتفع صحيح
> لكن ماذا يحدث لو ان شخصا ما اشترى عمله هي اصلا اتجاهها نازل
> و لكنها سترتد قليلا و لكن بكميه عقود كبيره جدا فرضا 1000 لوت كبير
> هل هذا يغير اتجاه السوق ام لا

 السوق يتداول فيه اكتر من 3 تريليون دولار
فالف عقد = 100 مليون دولار يعنى قليل جدا بالنسبة لحركة السوق ولا يؤثر فيه

----------


## hamza87

سؤال للاستاذ سمير المحترم  :Good:  ...  هل هناك مخاطرة عندما نتداول وتكون هناك عطلة لاحد البنوك .. مثال امس كانت عطلة للنيوزلندي واليورو والفرنك ... بصراحة السوق كان شغل ضرب استوبات وبس  ممكن توضيح ولك جزيل الشكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال للاستاذ سمير المحترم  ...  هل هناك مخاطرة عندما نتداول وتكون هناك عطلة لاحد البنوك .. مثال امس كانت عطلة للنيوزلندي واليورو والفرنك ... بصراحة السوق كان شغل ضرب استوبات وبس  ممكن توضيح ولك جزيل الشكر

 وقت اجازة البنوك بيكون هناك تذبذب وماحصل امبارح لا يعتبر ابدا ضرب استوبات امبارح السوق كان واضح جدا وواخد ترند

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الرجاء اعطاء رايك فى هذا المؤشر وهل لازم اضيفه على الميتا تريدر فقط وكيف يكون ذالك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الرجاء اعطاء رايك فى هذا المؤشر وهل لازم اضيفه على الميتا تريدر فقط وكيف يكون ذالك

 اخى الكريم 
ضع الصورة هنا مباشرة ولا داعى لوضع روابط لمواقع اخرى لانه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

----------


## cata.1966

مؤشر للتوصيات هل يضاف على الميتاتريدر وكيف يتم هذا  
المؤشر تبدا توصياته الساعة 5 بتوقيت جرينتش وعلى عدة عملات 
مع تمنياتي لكم وبالربح الوفير  
المؤشر يعمل على ازواج الين افضل
الافضل انتظار اغلاق شمعة نصف ساعه فوق او تحت الخط الازرق ومراعاة فرق الاسبريد في الصفقه 
الملفات المرفقةAl-Maram-V5-1-.9-extended.rar‏ (33.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 22) 
ارجو ان يوفى الغرض
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مؤشر للتوصيات هل يضاف على الميتاتريدر وكيف يتم هذا 
> المؤشر تبدا توصياته الساعة 5 بتوقيت جرينتش وعلى عدة عملات 
> مع تمنياتي لكم وبالربح الوفير  
> المؤشر يعمل على ازواج الين افضل
> الافضل انتظار اغلاق شمعة نصف ساعه فوق او تحت الخط الازرق ومراعاة فرق الاسبريد في الصفقه تحميل المؤشر فى المرفقات 
> الملفات المرفقةAl-Maram-V5-1-.9-extended.rar‏ (33.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 22) 
> ارجو ان يوفى الغرض
> شكرا

    اخى الكريم
المؤشر مثله مثل الويننج سوليشون ودولى وهو بيحدد مناطق للبيع ومناطق للشراء 
ولم اجربهم بدرجة كافية للحكم عليهم

----------


## SETS

الموضوع مميز ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## salehalbattashi

كيف ممكن اضيف مؤشر في الميتاتريد؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## احمد العلي

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال قد حيرني فعلا وهو هل ان السعر يتبع المؤشر ام ان المؤشر هو من يتبع السعر؟
اذا قلنا ان السعر هو الاساس وكل المؤشرات هي تتبعه اذن ما فائدتها ( الموشرات)؟ ان كانت توابع!!؟ 
مع شكري

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> لدي سؤال قد حيرني فعلا وهو هل ان السعر يتبع المؤشر ام ان المؤشر هو من يتبع السعر؟
> اذا قلنا ان السعر هو الاساس وكل المؤشرات هي تتبعه اذن ما فائدتها ( الموشرات)؟ ان كانت توابع!!؟ 
> مع شكري

 وعليكم السلام
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فهى تتبع السعر 
لكن فائدتها تختلف من مؤشر لاخر وحسب طبيعته يعنى الموفنج وافضل استخدام لها هو الدايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف ممكن اضيف مؤشر في الميتاتريد؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم لاضافة مؤشر عليك بوضعه فى داخل فولدر المؤشرات للبرنامج نفسع وليكن هذا الرابط لال تريد C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators  ومن ثم اعادة تشغيل البرنامج ومن ثم اضافته على الشارت ان شاء الله

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم  
عندي سوال :  هل فكس كوم شركة بريطانية أم مذا بالضبط وهل هيا تابعة لــ NFA  كشركة فكسول  
وماهي الشركات الغير تابعة لـــ NFA  وهل فكسول أستراليا تتبع لــ NFA   
               والسلام عليكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> عندي سوال :  هل فكس كوم شركة بريطانية أم مذا بالضبط وهل هيا تابعة لــ NFA  كشركة فكسول  
> وماهي الشركات الغير تابعة لـــ NFA  وهل فكسول أستراليا تتبع لــ NFA   
>                والسلام عليكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشركات التى تتبع NFA  هى الشركات الامريكية فى الاراضى الامريكية فقط
وبالتالى اى فرع فى بريطانيا او استراليا او غيره لايتبعها

----------


## عندي طموح

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الشركات التى تتبع NFA هى الشركات الامريكية فى الاراضى الامريكية فقط وبالتالى اى فرع فى بريطانيا او استراليا او غيره لايتبعها

  
تسلم ياغالي على سرعة ردك

----------


## نائل

السلام عليكم ،،،
ها أنا عدت مرة أخرى ،، 
استاذ سمير أرجو منك اخباري كيف اقوم بعمل ثلاثة أهداف متتالية للصفقة
وايضا كيفية عمل ثلاث استوبات متتالية   ؟ 
بالنسبة للأستوب يعني عندما يذهب السعر باتجاه الربح أبغاه الستوب ينزل على منظقة الدخول ،، 
علماً اني حاولت من أعدادات الربح و الخسارة بس ما عرفت ،،، 
بحثت في الأنترنت لكن دون جدوى ،، 
بعدين قلت عليك بالأستاذ سمير ( حلال المشاكل ) :Teeth Smile:   
و  علماً اني استخدم منصة GTS ،،،، 
لو كان شخص ثاني بمكانك كان شاب شعره من الأسئلة و قدم استقالته من زمان  :Yikes3:  :Big Grin:  و الله إني أحِبكَ في الله ،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ،،،
> ها أنا عدت مرة أخرى ،، 
> استاذ سمير أرجو منك اخباري كيف اقوم بعمل ثلاثة أهداف متتالية للصفقة
> وايضا كيفية عمل ثلاث استوبات متتالية   ؟ 
> بالنسبة للأستوب يعني عندما يذهب السعر باتجاه الربح أبغاه الستوب ينزل على منظقة الدخول ،، 
> علماً اني حاولت من أعدادات الربح و الخسارة بس ما عرفت ،،، 
> بحثت في الأنترنت لكن دون جدوى ،، 
> بعدين قلت عليك بالأستاذ سمير ( حلال المشاكل )  
> و  علماً اني استخدم منصة GTS ،،،، 
> لو كان شخص ثاني بمكانك كان شاب شعره من الأسئلة و قدم استقالته من زمان  و الله إني أحِبكَ في الله ،،

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ربنا يقدرنا على خدمة الجميع حتى تقديم الاستقالة  :Stick Out Tongue:  
بالنسبة للاهداف والاستوب طبعا بالنسبة لو كان عقد واحد فلن ينفع ان تضع له اهداف عدة لانه البرنامج تقدر تحط هدف واحد فقط وبالنسبة للاستوب تقدر تحركه لنقطة الدخول بحيث تضع التريلنج الاستوب بمقدار الاستوب بمعنى لو استوبك 100 هتخلى التريلنج استوب 100 عشان لما تكون ربحان 100 نقطة يحرك الاستوب 100 وهى نقطة الدخول 
بالنسبة للاهداف المتعددة ليس اماك الا الدخول ب 3 عقود للصفقة ولكل عقد استوب منفضل وهدف منفصل

----------


## MR.NO

السلام عليكم اخي الكريمهل اصبح برنامج الميتا تريدر معتمد لدى fxsol وكم قيمة اقصى عقد ممكن الدخول به في fxsol  200لوت او 300 لوت او .......  وذلك في عملية واحدة وشكرااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريمهل اصبح برنامج الميتا تريدر معتمد لدى fxsol وكم قيمة اقصى عقد ممكن الدخول به في fxsol  200لوت او 300 لوت او .......  وذلك في عملية واحدة وشكرااااااااااااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للبرنامج لم يعتمد رسميا بعد
بالنسبة لافكسول عدد العقود يعتمد على حجم حسابك

----------


## MR.NO

يعني اذا كان الحساب كبير هل ممكن المتاجرة ب 500 لوت بعقد واحد

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني اذا كان الحساب كبير هل ممكن المتاجرة ب 500 لوت بعقد واحد

 لا يوجد ما يمنع

----------


## EZZAT2004

اخي العزيز واستاذي سمير عندي استفسار بسيط ... هل تعتبر شمعة اغلاق الأسبوعي للمجنون احدى الشموع العاكسة للأتجاه؟ ( فريم الاسبوعي )  ولك ودي وتقديري....

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز واستاذي سمير عندي استفسار بسيط ... هل تعتبر شمعة اغلاق الأسبوعي للمجنون احدى الشموع العاكسة للأتجاه؟ ( فريم الاسبوعي )  ولك ودي وتقديري....

 هلا عزت باشا
للاسف الشمعة غير انعكاسية 
لكن اليورو والباوند انعكاسيتين

----------


## nesr_2020

سؤالى عن كيفية الحصول على الاequity curve  من منصات السوليوشن او الميتاتريدر..
شكرا يا غاليين..

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤالى عن كيفية الحصول على الاequity curve  من منصات السوليوشن او الميتاتريدر..
> شكرا يا غاليين..

 اهلا بك ياغالى
هل اللى انت تقصد منحنى او رسم بيانى للايكوتى للحساب
فى الميتاتريدر موجودة فيه فى الريبورت الشامل save as detailed statement
فى افكسول مش موجودة كرسم بيانى الا انك تاخد كشف حسابك على اكسل وتعمله يدوى

----------


## نائل

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> ربنا يقدرنا على خدمة الجميع حتى تقديم الاستقالة  
> بالنسبة للاهداف والاستوب طبعا بالنسبة لو كان عقد واحد فلن ينفع ان تضع له اهداف عدة لانه البرنامج تقدر تحط هدف واحد فقط وبالنسبة للاستوب تقدر تحركه لنقطة الدخول بحيث تضع التريلنج الاستوب بمقدار الاستوب بمعنى لو استوبك 100 هتخلى التريلنج استوب 100 عشان لما تكون ربحان 100 نقطة يحرك الاستوب 100 وهى نقطة الدخول 
> بالنسبة للاهداف المتعددة ليس اماك الا الدخول ب 3 عقود للصفقة ولكل عقد استوب منفضل وهدف منفصل

 أشكرك من كل أعماق قلبي ،،، 
و ترى لو أنت استقلت لن يستطيع أحد القيام بما تقوم به ،،، :No3:  
و سوف ازورك ان شاء الله بين حينةٍ و أخرى لأطمئن عليك  :Big Grin:   
الله يبارك فيك ،،

----------


## firas babil

السلام عليكم
أستاذ سمير
عندي أستفسار عن فيبوناتشي أكس بينشين   أين أجد عته معلومات كامله   
كما أريد توجيهي لدراسة نظرية أليوت   هل يوجد بالمنتدى أي دروس عنها 
وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> أستاذ سمير
> عندي أستفسار عن فيبوناتشي أكس بينشين   أين أجد عته معلومات كامله   
> كما أريد توجيهي لدراسة نظرية أليوت   هل يوجد بالمنتدى أي دروس عنها 
> وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل ياغالى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38808.html

----------


## EZZAT2004

> هلا عزت باشا
> للاسف الشمعة غير انعكاسية 
> لكن اليورو والباوند انعكاسيتين

 اشكرك على سرعة ردك اخي  سمير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> أستاذ سمير
> عندي أستفسار عن فيبوناتشي أكس بينشين   أين أجد عته معلومات كامله    كما أريد توجيهي لدراسة نظرية أليوت   هل يوجد بالمنتدى أي دروس عنها 
> وشكراً

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اتفضل ياغالى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38808.html

 استاذ سمير , بعد اذنك   *ورشة عمل موجات اليوت*

----------


## hussain63

الله يعطيكم العافية 
اقرأ احيانا بعض الكتاب والمشاركين يتكلمون عن الاكسبرتات  
فهل هي نوع من البرمجة في الحاسوب وهل ممكن احد يعطيني فكرة اويرشدني الى اي موضوع بهذا الخصوص 
شاكر مقدما لكم كل الود والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير , بعد اذنك   *ورشة عمل موجات اليوت*

 تسلم ايديك ياغالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيكم العافية 
> اقرأ احيانا بعض الكتاب والمشاركين يتكلمون عن الاكسبرتات  
> فهل هي نوع من البرمجة في الحاسوب وهل ممكن احد يعطيني فكرة اويرشدني الى اي موضوع بهذا الخصوص 
> شاكر مقدما لكم كل الود والتقدير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اتفضل ياغالى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40966.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html

----------


## hussain63

استاذي ومعلمي الاستاذ سمير بارك الله لك في مالك وعيالك تقبل تحيات اخ يحبك ويحترمك شكرا لك على سرعو الاجابة

----------


## Qadri

استاذ سمير السلام عليكم
كل ما اسطب الميتاتريدر (فيبوجروب) وعندما افتحه بعد يومين او ثلاثة يعطينىinvalid account ويصبح لزاما على فتح حساب ديمو جديد .... حاولت انزل برنامج altrade لكن الغريب ان الدونلوود ماندجر يفضل واقف ولا بيحمل شى... عندك حل للمشكلتين دول؟ 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## الواثق فى الله

السلام عليكم ممكن توضيح طريقة كتابة بيانات السحب من fxsol

----------


## firas babil

اقتباس:
     					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة firas babil 					  _السلام عليكم
أستاذ سمير
عندي أستفسار عن فيبوناتشي أكس بينشين   أين أجد عته معلومات كامله   
كما أريد توجيهي لدراسة نظرية أليوت   هل يوجد بالمنتدى أي دروس عنها 
وشكراً_   

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اتفضل ياغالى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38808.html

 لك مني  كل الأحترام و التقديري على مساعدتك لقد أفادتني  و هل لديك المزيد عن هذا الفيبوناتشي
لأن الموضوع المطروح الذي قرأته يتكلم عن أستراتيجيه للفيبوناتشي أكسبينشين 
أجدد  شكري  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير السلام عليكم
> كل ما اسطب الميتاتريدر (فيبوجروب) وعندما افتحه بعد يومين او ثلاثة يعطينىinvalid account ويصبح لزاما على فتح حساب ديمو جديد .... حاولت انزل برنامج altrade لكن الغريب ان الدونلوود ماندجر يفضل واقف ولا بيحمل شى... عندك حل للمشكلتين دول؟ 
> جزاك الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو الداونلود مانجر بيعلق مع ال تريد نزله من غيره 
او جرب موقع اخر غير ال تريد
بالنسبة للجماعة بتوع الفايبو جربو مش عارف نظامهم احتمال بيخلوا الديمو محدد بعدة ايام فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ممكن توضيح طريقة كتابة بيانات السحب من fxsol

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
النموذج منقسم الى 
الجزء الاول وفيه بيانات الحساب ومبلغ السحب
الجزء التانى بياناتك من عنوان وايميل ورقم تليفون ووو
الجزء الثالث بيانات البنك بتاعك اللى هتحول عليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اقتباس:
>                          المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة firas babil                       _السلام عليكم
> أستاذ سمير
> عندي أستفسار عن فيبوناتشي أكس بينشين   أين أجد عته معلومات كامله   
> كما أريد توجيهي لدراسة نظرية أليوت   هل يوجد بالمنتدى أي دروس عنها 
> وشكراً_  
> لك مني  كل الأحترام و التقديري على مساعدتك لقد أفادتني  و هل لديك المزيد عن هذا الفيبوناتشي
> لأن الموضوع المطروح الذي قرأته يتكلم عن أستراتيجيه للفيبوناتشي أكسبينشين 
> أجدد  شكري

 هشوف لك ان شاء الله غيرها

----------


## mstool

اخى اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع و سؤالى بسيط جدا يعنى انا كان معايا حساب تجريبى وصلتة ل 8500 دولار فى  الاول خسارة طبعا دلوقتى هو وصل معايا فى اسبوعين اللى 15000 دولار و انا طبعا عاملة ادارة راس مال و بلعب على توصيات مضمونة و فهمت الفوركس االى حد كبير و مش بدخل فى الايام المغامرة و بعمل ستوب لوز و الكلام دة كلة اللى المفرود كل مبتدا يعملة على العموم انتا شايف لما حولتة من 8500 الى 15000 انا دة بداية حلوة انى ادخل فى الحساب الحقيقى بقى ولا اية ؟؟؟
ثانيا انا فلوسى قليلة جدا اللى هدخل بيها فى الحساب الحقيقى فينفع لو فى الاول على مسئوليتى انى ادخل يادارة راس مال الصفقات كبير شوية يعنى يوصل ل 30 او 40 % كدة و متخفش انا مش هدخل غير فى المضمون خالص و دة هيكون لمدة صغيرة اوى و بدخل فى عملة واحدة بصفقة واحدة و ياريت حضرتك متقوليش ادخل فى الدهب فى الاول هههههههه لانى ما بفهم فية ولا بحبة فهل ينفع انى اغامر حاجة بسيطة اوى كدة فى الاول و على مسؤوليتى الخاصة طبعا و انا مش داخل غير و انا ضامن السوق جدا و مش بدخل فى ايام الزحمة او المغامرة او الغموض اساسا تنصحنى باية اخى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل ابدا المتاجرة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع و سؤالى بسيط جدا يعنى انا كان معايا حساب تجريبى وصلتة ل 8500 دولار فى  الاول خسارة طبعا دلوقتى هو وصل معايا فى اسبوعين اللى 15000 دولار و انا طبعا عاملة ادارة راس مال و بلعب على توصيات مضمونة و فهمت الفوركس االى حد كبير و مش بدخل فى الايام المغامرة و بعمل ستوب لوز و الكلام دة كلة اللى المفرود كل مبتدا يعملة على العموم انتا شايف لما حولتة من 8500 الى 15000 انا دة بداية حلوة انى ادخل فى الحساب الحقيقى بقى ولا اية ؟؟؟
> ثانيا انا فلوسى قليلة جدا اللى هدخل بيها فى الحساب الحقيقى فينفع لو فى الاول على مسئوليتى انى ادخل يادارة راس مال الصفقات كبير شوية يعنى يوصل ل 30 او 40 % كدة و متخفش انا مش هدخل غير فى المضمون خالص و دة هيكون لمدة صغيرة اوى و بدخل فى عملة واحدة بصفقة واحدة و ياريت حضرتك متقوليش ادخل فى الدهب فى الاول هههههههه لانى ما بفهم فية ولا بحبة فهل ينفع انى اغامر حاجة بسيطة اوى كدة فى الاول و على مسؤوليتى الخاصة طبعا و انا مش داخل غير و انا ضامن السوق جدا و مش بدخل فى ايام الزحمة او المغامرة او الغموض اساسا تنصحنى باية اخى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل ابدا المتاجرة ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للربح فهو جيد طبعا فلا غبار عليه لكن عشان نحكم انه خطوة جيدة استمر على الاقل 3 شهور على نفس المنوال شوف هل هتقدر تواظب على كده ام لا 
عشان تحكم على نفسك وعلى راس مالك لازم تجرب ديمو بنفس الطريقة اللى هتشتغل بيها على الحقيقى لمدة 6 شهور
من اسباب الخسائر انه من يعمل ديمو وينجح بعد عدد من الصفقات القليلة يعتبر نفسه ناجح فى الفوركس ولا ينتظر ال 6 شهور ويستعجل ليدخل الحقيقى مثلما تريد ان تفعل بالضبط  
طبعا النتائج معروفة مقدما 
لذلك نصيحتى لك اعتبر نفسك زى الدكتور فى سنة الامتياز جرب الطريقة ديمو لمدة 6 شهور على الاقل وشوف النتيجة فى الاخر هل انت كسبان ام خسران ووقتها هتعرف انك هتربح فى الحقيقى ام لا مع شرط التزامك بالصفقات وبالطريقة كالتزامك بالحقيقى تماما

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هشوف لك ان شاء الله غيرها

     تفضل ... من اكاديمية المتداول العربي  
المستوى الثاني

----------


## فارس النيلين

استاذي الغالي سمير..عندي سوال ممكن مايكون محله هنا بل في قسم الاكسبيرتات..بس قلت يمكن القة عندك او من الاخوة المتابعين حل..عندي اكسبيرت بعمل بشكل جيد على ميتاتريدر الشركة التي اعمل معها ديمو و لكن عند تركيبه على شركة اخرى لا يعما ابدا علما بان الاعدادات نفسها و اشارة الاكيبيرت خضراء و الوجخ مبتسم  :Regular Smile:  و كذلك الاكسبيرت يقول انه يعمل و متابع و لكن الصفقات لا تفتح ابدا...ترى ماذا يمكن ان تكون المشكلة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الغالي سمير..عندي سوال ممكن مايكون محله هنا بل في قسم الاكسبيرتات..بس قلت يمكن القة عندك او من الاخوة المتابعين حل..عندي اكسبيرت بعمل بشكل جيد على ميتاتريدر الشركة التي اعمل معها ديمو و لكن عند تركيبه على شركة اخرى لا يعما ابدا علما بان الاعدادات نفسها و اشارة الاكيبيرت خضراء و الوجخ مبتسم  و كذلك الاكسبيرت يقول انه يعمل و متابع و لكن الصفقات لا تفتح ابدا...ترى ماذا يمكن ان تكون المشكلة؟

 يا هلا بيك ياغالى
ممكن فعلا يحصل كده لو الشركة لا تفعل الاكسبيرتات مثل ال تريد فكثيرا لا تقبل الاكسبيرتات 
وللتاكد عليك تشغيل اى اكسبيرت اخر على نفس الشركة شوف هيقبل ام لا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يا هلا بيك ياغالى
> ممكن فعلا يحصل كده لو الشركة لا تفعل الاكسبيرتات مثل ال تريد فكثيرا لا تقبل الاكسبيرتات 
> وللتاكد عليك تشغيل اى اكسبيرت اخر على نفس الشركة شوف هيقبل ام لا

 اضافة بسيطة , بعد اذن استاذنا  
اعدادات العقود ( في برمجة الاكسبيرت ) قد تختلف من شركة لاخرى . مثلا صيغة العقد الميني في الانتربانك تختلف عن صيغة العقد الميني في fxdd .  
كذلك اذا اكان الاكسبيرت رقمي , قد يحدث خلل اذا كانت الشركات مختلفة في التوقيت .

----------


## فارس النيلين

انا اتكلمت مع الدعم الفني و ابدا استغرابه من ان الاكسبيرت لا يعمل وقعد ينصحني بحاجات بداية انا عرفها مثل allow live trading وفعل الاكسبيرت من فوق و كذا...بس يبدولي المشكلة فنية في الاكسبيرت

----------


## فارس النيلين

> يا هلا بيك ياغالى  ممكن فعلا يحصل كده لو الشركة لا تفعل الاكسبيرتات مثل ال تريد فكثيرا لا تقبل الاكسبيرتات  وللتاكد عليك تشغيل اى اكسبيرت اخر على نفس الشركة شوف هيقبل ام لا

 جزاك الله الف خير استاذ سمير

----------


## فارس النيلين

> اضافة بسيطة , بعد اذن استاذنا   اعدادات العقود ( في برمجة الاكسبيرت ) قد تختلف من شركة لاخرى . مثلا صيغة العقد الميني في الانتربانك تختلف عن صيغة العقد الميني في fxdd .   كذلك اذا اكان الاكسبيرت رقمي , قد يحدث خلل اذا كانت الشركات مختلفة في التوقيت .

 مرحبا اخي عبدالكريم و شكرا على ملاحظتك..عندما اقوم بفتح الصفقة يدويا بنفس عدد العقود و صيغتها في اعدادات الاكسبيرت تفتح من غير مشاكل..الاكسبيرت هو اكسبيرت مضاعفات وليس له علاقة بالزمن  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اضافة بسيطة , بعد اذن استاذنا  
> اعدادات العقود ( في برمجة الاكسبيرت ) قد تختلف من شركة لاخرى . مثلا صيغة العقد الميني في الانتربانك تختلف عن صيغة العقد الميني في fxdd .  
> كذلك اذا اكان الاكسبيرت رقمي , قد يحدث خلل اذا كانت الشركات مختلفة في التوقيت .

  

> مرحبا اخي عبدالكريم و شكرا على ملاحظتك..عندما اقوم بفتح الصفقة يدويا بنفس عدد العقود و صيغتها في اعدادات الاكسبيرت تفتح من غير مشاكل..الاكسبيرت هو اكسبيرت مضاعفات وليس له علاقة بالزمن

 ممكن ايضا مشكلة فنية بالاكسبيرت بخصوص الارقام بعد العلامة العشرية ان كانت 4 او 5 لانه بعض االكسبيرتات تعتمد على الاربع خانات والاكسبيرت يعتمد على 5
او كما قال حبيبنا عبد الكريم انه ممكن يكون بخصوص الادارة المالية للعقود او شوف حجم الحساب انه يكون واحد

----------


## فارس النيلين

> ممكن ايضا مشكلة فنية بالاكسبيرت بخصوص الارقام بعد العلامة العشرية ان كانت 4 او 5 لانه بعض االكسبيرتات تعتمد على الاربع خانات والاكسبيرت يعتمد على 5  او كما قال حبيبنا عبد الكريم انه ممكن يكون بخصوص الادارة المالية للعقود او شوف حجم الحساب انه يكون واحد

 جزاكم الله الف خير وجاري التجربة

----------


## khalilooo

هل يوجد مراكز لتعليم الفوركس فى مصر

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد مراكز لتعليم الفوركس فى مصر

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اكيد فى مراكز تدريب فى مصر لكن ليس عندى تفاصيل حاليا للاسف

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير صيام 
حضرتك منين واتعلمت ازاى
هل فى طرق للتعليم
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير صيام 
> حضرتك منين واتعلمت ازاى
> هل فى طرق للتعليم
> وشكرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
انا فى مصر ياغالى واتعلمت من القراءة والمتابعة فى المنتديات ومتابعة الشارتات وقراءة الكتب وما الى ذلك

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير صيام
ممكن ايميلك واكلمك على الماسنجر لاستفيد من خبراتك
وشكرا يا غالى على الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير صيام
> ممكن ايميلك واكلمك على الماسنجر لاستفيد من خبراتك
> وشكرا يا غالى على الرد

 حاضر سارسله لك على الخاص مع العلم ان قليل جدا دخولى على الماسنجر واى استفسارت واسئلة اهلا بها هنا

----------


## loly

في جزء مش فهماه في الميتاتريدر
أنا أضع أوامر بيع و شراء Buy stop & sell stop
و تخزن في Tab أسمه Trade
ثم أجد بعض هذه الأوامر انتقلت إلى Tab اسمه Account History
و لكن بدون ربح أو خسارة و بدون تغيير في قيمة الحساب 
فما معنى هذا و هل تفعل العقد أصلا أم لا و هل ربح أو خسر

----------


## loly

كيف يتم تغيير الرافعة و اظهار التريلينج ستوب في الميتاتريدر

----------


## سمير صيام

> في جزء مش فهماه في الميتاتريدر
> أنا أضع أوامر بيع و شراء Buy stop & sell stop
> و تخزن في Tab أسمه Trade
> ثم أجد بعض هذه الأوامر انتقلت إلى Tab اسمه Account History
> و لكن بدون ربح أو خسارة و بدون تغيير في قيمة الحساب 
> فما معنى هذا و هل تفعل العقد أصلا أم لا و هل ربح أو خسر

 اهلا اختى الكريمة
الاوامر التى تنقل الى account history هى التى اتلغت او تفعلت وانتهت ومادام بدون ربح او خسارة اكيد اتلغت اما منك او من الشركة (احتمال تكون صفقات هيدج والشركة ملتزمة بالقرار)

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يتم تغيير الرافعة و اظهار التريلينج ستوب في الميتاتريدر

 فى شركات الميتاتريدر تغيير الرافعة بطلب من الشركة ولايوجد اختيار فى البرنامج لتغيير الرافعة الا اختيارها فى فتح الحساب فقط 
بالنسبة للتريلنج استوب وذلك بضغط يمين الماوس على الصفقة واختيار التريلنج استوب المطلوب

----------


## a77med

ارجوا من الاستاذة الافاضل يدلونى وينصحونى بأن ابدأ منين من حيث دراسه وتعليم التحليل الفنى من البداية الى النهاية 
متشكر ليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## جيلاني 123

السلام عليكم اريد ان اسال عن كيفية فتح حساب في المتداول العربي وانا مقيم في دولة قطر وعندي حساب في مصرف قطر الاسلامي ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ارجوا من الاستاذة الافاضل يدلونى وينصحونى بأن ابدأ منين من حيث دراسه وتعليم التحليل الفنى من البداية الى النهاية 
> متشكر ليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
والله المواضيع كثيرة يا غالي  
بس انا ساحاول ان اختصر لك قدر المستطاع  
اولا ركز على هذا القسم   أرشيف المواضيع التعليمية والشروحات 
وهذا الموضوع فيه بعض الروابط المفيدة   عملي مش كلام وخلاص.. كيف تصبح محلل فني محترف ومضارب ناجح في فترة وجيزة .. مجرب !! 
وفقك الله

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم اريد ان اسال عن كيفية فتح حساب في المتداول العربي وانا مقيم في دولة قطر وعندي حساب في مصرف قطر الاسلامي ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير

 اتفضل اخي الكريم إفتح حساب حقيقي في خطوتين ..

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم اريد ان اسال عن كيفية فتح حساب في المتداول العربي وانا مقيم في دولة قطر وعندي حساب في مصرف قطر الاسلامي ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير

  تفضل   إفتح حساب حقيقي في خطوتين .. 			‏  طريقة فتح حسابات في FXSOL استراليا FXCM بريطانيا   :Asvc:

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الأخ الفاضل استاذ سمير 
ارغب بفتح حساب متاجرة  علما بأني اتبع طريقتين عمل الأولى:تقوم على نظام المضاعفات و التي تبدأ بعقود الميكرو .
الطريقة الثانية : وهي على نظام اكسبيرت مثبت على الميتا تريد  pyramid  و هذا الاكسبيرت يقوم بفتح صفقات معاكسة ( هيدج).
السؤال أي الشركات تسمح بهاتين الطريقتين مع الشكر.*

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الفاضل استاذ سمير 
> ارغب بفتح حساب متاجرة  علما بأني اتبع طريقتين عمل الأولى:تقوم على نظام المضاعفات و التي تبدأ بعقود الميكرو .
> الطريقة الثانية : وهي على نظام اكسبيرت مثبت على الميتا تريد  pyramid  و هذا الاكسبيرت يقوم بفتح صفقات معاكسة ( هيدج).
> السؤال أي الشركات تسمح بهاتين الطريقتين مع الشكر.*

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للشركات فاى شركة غير امريكية او امريكية غير مسجلة فى Nfa  او امريكية لها فرع خارج امريكا مثل افكسول

----------


## loly

> اهلا اختى الكريمة  الاوامر التى تنقل الى account history هى التى اتلغت او تفعلت وانتهت ومادام بدون ربح او خسارة اكيد اتلغت اما منك او من الشركة (احتمال تكون صفقات هيدج والشركة ملتزمة بالقرار)

  استاذ سمير أنا مش فاهمة ليه راحت ال هيستوري و أنا لم أعمل هيدج و الآن استخدم ميتاتريدر افكسول استراليا  و مينين أصلا اعمل الهيدج فيه؟
و المفروض أن هذه الصفقات تتفعل و تروح ربح أو خسارة
أنا بعمل على شمعة الصفر و بأضع صفة شراء فوق الهاي ب 15 وصفقة  بيع تحت اللو ب 15 
فهل هذا هيدج؟
أنا مش عارفة استخدم الميتاتريدر كده يا ريت حضرتك تقولي أحط الصفقات دي ازاي؟؟

----------


## BK2DARK

GOOOD WORK

----------


## loly

استاذ سمير أنا وجدت المشكلة و هي أنني كنت أعمل الحجم ب 1 و غيرته الأن ل 0.1 و الصفقة تفعلت  
و أنا عاملة حساب ديمو ب 500 دولار و أريد أن تكون الرافعة 1: 400 و أريده حساب ميكرو  
و كانت أفكسول بعثت لي رقم حساب و باسورد
فكيف أغير في الحساب في الرافعة و عمله حساب ميكرو 
هل يكون الفوليوم 0.01؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير أنا وجدت المشكلة و هي أنني كنت أعمل الحجم ب 1 و غيرته الأن ل 0.1 و الصفقة تفعلت  
> و أنا عاملة حساب ديمو ب 500 دولار و أريد أن تكون الرافعة 1: 400 و أريده حساب ميكرو  
> و كانت أفكسول بعثت لي رقم حساب و باسورد
> فكيف أغير في الحساب في الرافعة و عمله حساب ميكرو 
> هل يكون الفوليوم 0.01؟؟

 تمام اذن كانت المشكلة هى الحساب قليل وانتى بتدخلى صفقة بمارجن لايكفى الحساب
بالنسبة لتغيير الرافعة بيكون فى بداية فتح الحساب تختارى مبلغ البداية وكذلك الرافعة
طبعا 0.01 هيكون ميكرو و 0.1 مينى و 1 عادى

----------


## loly

> تمام اذن كانت المشكلة هى الحساب قليل وانتى بتدخلى صفقة بمارجن لايكفى الحساب  بالنسبة لتغيير الرافعة بيكون فى بداية فتح الحساب تختارى مبلغ البداية وكذلك الرافعة طبعا 0.01 هيكون ميكرو و 0.1 مينى و 1 عادى

  طيب أنا فتحت NEW account  و أخترت الرافعة 1:400 
و اخترت شراء لليورو دولار وعملت العقد ميكرو 0.01 فوجدت أنه حجز مارجن 13.99 $  من ال 500$ فهل هذا صحيح للرافعة 1:400
أعتقد أنه كبير فما هو الحل

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب أنا فتحت NEW account  و أخترت الرافعة 1:400 
> و اخترت شراء لليورو دولار وعملت العقد ميكرو 0.01 فوجدت أنه حجز مارجن 13.99 $  من ال 500$ فهل هذا صحيح للرافعة 1:400
> أعتقد أنه كبير فما هو الحل

  غريبة المفروض انه يكون 3.5 دولار للميكرو 
عموما تابعى وهنشوف موضوع المارجن عندهم هيحسبوه ازاى

----------


## loly

> غريبة المفروض انه يكون 3.5 دولار للميكرو  عموما تابعى وهنشوف موضوع المارجن عندهم هيحسبوه ازاى

  المارجن عندي 14 دولار 
حتى أني فتحت حساب تاني فية 10000 و برده مختاره الرافعة 1:400 و لما فتحت عملية يورو وجدت المارجن  14 $  
هل هو كده بيشتغل على رافعة 1:100 و لا ايه؟
و المفروض أعمل ايه بالضبط علشان أخلي المارجن المحجوز لل 0.01 لوت 3.5 $

----------


## سمير صيام

> المارجن عندي 14 دولار 
> حتى أني فتحت حساب تاني فية 10000 و برده مختاره الرافعة 1:400 و لما فتحت عملية يورو وجدت المارجن  14 $  
> هل هو كده بيشتغل على رافعة 1:100 و لا ايه؟
> و المفروض أعمل ايه بالضبط علشان أخلي المارجن المحجوز لل 0.01 لوت 3.5 $

 انا جربت الان عقد بقيمة 1 = 1399.40 يعنى استاندر
وجربت عقد = 0.01 = 13.99 مارجن يعنى  ميكرو

----------


## loly

> انا جربت الان عقد بقيمة 1 = 1399.40 يعنى استاندر  وجربت عقد = 0.01 = 13.99 مارجن يعنى ميكرو

  يعني كده الرافعة 1:400؟؟
هل الGTS pro افضل لأنه يعطي مارجن 3.5 ؟؟
يعني ايه الحل دي هتفرق مع الواحد و مش هيعرف يفتح كذا صفقة؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني كده الرافعة 1:400؟؟
> هل الGTS pro افضل لأنه يعطي مارجن 3.5 ؟؟
> يعني ايه الحل دي هتفرق مع الواحد و مش هيعرف يفتح كذا صفقة؟؟

 لا تنسى ان الحساب ديمو ولسه الحقيقى لم يبصدر فغالبا هيتم ضبط كل ده مع الحقيقى ان شاء الله
انا بس هتاكد واقولك

----------


## loly

> لا تنسى ان الحساب ديمو ولسه الحقيقى لم يبصدر فغالبا هيتم ضبط كل ده مع الحقيقى ان شاء الله  انا بس هتاكد واقولك

  شكرا على اهتمامك أستاذ سمير و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على اهتمامك أستاذ سمير و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله

 لا شكر على واجب

----------


## سمير صيام

اختى الكريمة
انا رجعت الان للشركة وتم التوضيح ان الحسابات التجريبية هى 1:100 حتى وان اخترتى 1:400
لكن فى الحساب الحقيقى طبعا هيكون حسب رغبتك وقت فتح الحساب 
او لو عايزة رافعة 1:400 بعد فتح الحساب ادخلى اللايف شات واطلبى تحويله الى رافعة 1:400

----------


## loly

> اختى الكريمة  انا رجعت الان للشركة وتم التوضيح ان الحسابات التجريبية هى 1:100 حتى وان اخترتى 1:400 لكن فى الحساب الحقيقى طبعا هيكون حسب رغبتك وقت فتح الحساب  او لو عايزة رافعة 1:400 بعد فتح الحساب ادخلى اللايف شات واطلبى تحويله الى رافعة 1:400

  شكرا يا استاذ سمير و المفروض كانوا يعملو الرافعة في الديمو برده علشان الواحد يتدرب صح
و ربنا يسهل

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير صيام
السلام عليكم
لم يصلنى الايميل ولكن سؤال
هل الفوركس تحتاج تفرغ
وهل انت كسبت من الفوركس

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير صيام
> السلام عليكم
> لم يصلنى الايميل ولكن سؤال
> هل الفوركس تحتاج تفرغ
> وهل انت كسبت من الفوركس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
سارسله لك الان
وانا الحمد الله متفرغ له

----------


## khalilooo

سؤال أ / سمير
انت كسبت من الفوركس وكم معدل الربح اليومى

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال أ / سمير
> انت كسبت من الفوركس وكم معدل الربح اليومى

 الحمد الله بكسب لكن مبحسبش معدلات بسيبها بظروفها

----------


## khalilooo

طب بعد اذنك انا لسه مبتدئ
ايه نصيحك
انا بشتغل على الديمو ولكن بدون اى استراتيجيه
بالفقاقه

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب بعد اذنك انا لسه مبتدئ
> ايه نصيحك
> انا بشتغل على الديمو ولكن بدون اى استراتيجيه
> بالفقاقه

 لازم تتعلم التحليل الفنى كويس وبعدها تجرب طريقة تشتغل عليها 6 شهور على الاقل وبعدها تتحول الى الحقيقى

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير
ازاى اتعلم التحليل الفنى  اشرحلى جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير
> ازاى اتعلم التحليل الفنى  اشرحلى جزاك الله خيرا

 عليك بكتاب جون ميرفى فهو الاساس للتحليل الفنى

----------


## khalilooo

اجده فين استاذى العزيز وهل هو مترجم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اجده فين استاذى العزيز وهل هو مترجم

 اتفضل بالعربى  http://www.4shared.com/file/55333272.../M_Arabic.html

----------


## khalilooo

شكرا اخى العزيز سمير
ممكن طلب ممكن نتقابل وتشرحلى انا وزميل الفوركس من البدايه الى الاحتراف
وتتطلب المقابل المادى المناسب

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى العزيز سمير
> ممكن طلب ممكن نتقابل وتشرحلى انا وزميل الفوركس من البدايه الى الاحتراف
> وتتطلب المقابل المادى المناسب

 اخى الكريم يوجد فى المنتدى دورات مجانية للفوركس يمكنك التقديم فيها عند الاعلان عنها

----------


## قناة الأمه

أنا بدأت في المتاجره علي الميتاتريدر بحساب تجريبي في فوكسول
كيف أجعل امامي الصفقه بمكاسبها او خسائرها كما كان في الجي تي اس؟و هل فوكسول استراليا لازال لا يوجد بها ميتاتريدر؟

----------


## قناة الأمه

و كيف أضع تنبيها صوتيا عند وصول السعر الي رقم محدد؟

----------


## قناة الأمه

و كيف استرجع صفقه و اضع عليها التحديدات (التيك بروفيت و الاستوب لوس)؟

----------


## د/أحمد

هل فيه مسابقه في شهر 7 ؟؟؟ 
و هل ممكن ان اشترك انا و زوجتي من خلال كومبيوتر واحد؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا بدأت في المتاجره علي الميتاتريدر بحساب تجريبي في فوكسول
> كيف أجعل امامي الصفقه بمكاسبها او خسائرها كما كان في الجي تي اس؟و هل فوكسول استراليا لازال لا يوجد بها ميتاتريدر؟

 عندك فى tap فى الميتاتريدر تحت اسمها trade بيكون فيها الصفقات المفعلة والمعلقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> و كيف أضع تنبيها صوتيا عند وصول السعر الي رقم محدد؟

 اعمل حسب الصورة الاتية

----------


## سمير صيام

> و كيف استرجع صفقه و اضع عليها التحديدات (التيك بروفيت و الاستوب لوس)؟

 الصفقات بتكون فى tab تحت ويمكنك بالضغط بيمين الماوس على اى صفقة والتعديل عليها من استوب وهدف

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل فيه مسابقه في شهر 7 ؟؟؟ 
> و هل ممكن ان اشترك انا و زوجتي من خلال كومبيوتر واحد؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نعم يمكنك انت وزوجتك الاشتراك من جهاز واحد لكن بشرط ان تكون الصفقات مختلفة وليس نفس الصفقات او عكسها

----------


## قناة الأمه

شكرا يا أستاذ سمير و بارك الله لك أنا باضغط علي Alert لكن بعد ما بتفتح الحاجات اللي في المستطيلات لا تفتح معي لا أدري لماذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا يا أستاذ سمير و بارك الله لك أنا باضغط علي Alert لكن بعد ما بتفتح الحاجات اللي في المستطيلات لا تفتح معي لا أدري لماذا

 ازاى لا تفتح معاك هل لا يحصل التنبيه ام ماذا

----------


## قناة الأمه

لا 
المربع اللي فيه كلمة symbol لا يفتح
و اللي فيه كلمة condition لا يفتح
و هكذ كل المستطيلات لا تفتح

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا 
> المربع اللي فيه كلمة symbol لا يفتح
> و اللي فيه كلمة condition لا يفتح
> و هكذ كل المستطيلات لا تفتح

  :Big Grin: 
ماهو لو عملت حسب الصورة كانوا فتحوا 
لازم تعلم على كلمة enable  اللى فوق عشان كل ده يفتح

----------


## firstknight4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
بداية كنت عاوز افتح الموضوع دا فى مشاركة مستقلة ...
لكن حبيت اسأل الاول ... ياريت كلنا نتكلم عن المتاجرة فى السوق الهابط وكل اللى عنده معلومة يقولها ...لانى قريت فى كذا كتاب ان ممكن الاستفادة من هبوط السعر بطريقة مربحة لكن مش عارف ازاى والكتب ما بتديش اجابات وافية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
> بداية كنت عاوز افتح الموضوع دا فى مشاركة مستقلة ...
> لكن حبيت اسأل الاول ... ياريت كلنا نتكلم عن المتاجرة فى السوق الهابط وكل اللى عنده معلومة يقولها ...لانى قريت فى كذا كتاب ان ممكن الاستفادة من هبوط السعر بطريقة مربحة لكن مش عارف ازاى والكتب ما بتديش اجابات وافية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ممكن اللى تقصده فى سوق الاسهم انما فى الفوركس متقدرش تقول سوق هابط لان ازواج الفوركس عبارة عن عملتين فان كانت عملة هابطة فالثانية صاعدة ولذلك لا تستطيع ان تقول سوق هابط
لكن عملات هابطة واستغلالها بيكون بشراء العملة المقابلة لانها صاعدة 
فبيع اى زوج من الازواج هو عبارة عن شراء الزوج الاخر

----------


## قناة الأمه

بالضغط علي كلمة alert لا تظهر لي كلمة enable  لا يظهر لي الا المستطيل اللي تحت اللي فيه symol و condition............
و بالمناسبه alert نفسها جاءت معي بالصدفه 
علي ماذا أضغط حتي تظهر لي في الشريط السفلي كما بالصورة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالضغط علي كلمة alert لا تظهر لي كلمة enable  لا يظهر لي الا المستطيل اللي تحت اللي فيه symol و condition............
> و بالمناسبه alert نفسها جاءت معي بالصدفه 
> علي ماذا أضغط حتي تظهر لي في الشريط السفلي كما بالصورة؟

  عندما تضغط على alert  تضغط بيمين الماسو على الخانة ستظهر لك create  ومنها تظهر لك الصورة اللى وضعتها لك 
وياريت تحط لى صورة للى بيظهر لك

----------


## قناة الأمه

ما بعرفش أصور صفحه علي الكومبيوتر  
انا ضغطت رايت كليك بالماوس فظهر لي 3 اختياراتclsose
new order
restore or minimiza ما فيش create

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما بعرفش أصور صفحه علي الكومبيوتر  
> انا ضغطت رايت كليك بالماوس فظهر لي 3 اختياراتclsose
> new order
> restore or minimiza ما فيش create

 الضغط يكون فى tab بتاعة alert الرجاء النظر للصورة المرفقة

----------


## قناة الأمه

وصلت يا أستاذ سمير  
عرفت أعملها  :AA:  :18:   جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د/أحمد

انا لما باشتغل علي فريم الأربع ساعات بألاحظ انه في ايام بتمشي 12 16 20 و فيه ايام تانيه توجد شمعه 17 و شمعة 21 
ايه السر ؟؟؟؟؟؟و لو باشتغل علي شمعة 12 هل ما ينعش اشتغل عليها في الأيام اللي فيها شمعة 17؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا لما باشتغل علي فريم الأربع ساعات بألاحظ انه في ايام بتمشي 12 16 20 و فيه ايام تانيه توجد شمعه 17 و شمعة 21 
> ايه السر ؟؟؟؟؟؟و لو باشتغل علي شمعة 12 هل ما ينعش اشتغل عليها في الأيام اللي فيها شمعة 17؟

 
هو ال تريد كان بيمشى مضبوط فى الاربع ساعات والان بيلخبط عشان بداية الاسبوع والافتتاح
برغم ذلك اغلب برامج الشركات زيه

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم أستاذ الكل سمير  
عندي سوال /     س : مالفرق بين (الميني والميكرو والعادي ) هل هي حسابات أم أحجام العقود  
فيه عندي لخبطة في هذا الخصوص  ((وللأسف كنت أتجاهل بعض المعلومات ولا ألقي لها بالا ً )) 
ياليت توضيح أخي سمير  
                             جزاك الله خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذ الكل سمير  
> عندي سوال /     س : مالفرق بين (الميني والميكرو والعادي ) هل هي حسابات أم أحجام العقود  
> فيه عندي لخبطة في هذا الخصوص  ((وللأسف كنت أتجاهل بعض المعلومات ولا ألقي لها بالا ً )) 
> ياليت توضيح أخي سمير  
>                              جزاك الله خير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الميكرو هو حجم العقد بيكون 1000 دولار والنقطة = 0.1 دولار
المينى هو حجم العقد بيكون 10000 دولار والنقطة = 1 دولار
العادى هو حجم العقد بيكون 100000 دولار والنقطة = 10 دولار 
هو ده الفرق ياغالى

----------


## د/أحمد

شكرا أخي علي اهتمامك .............. 
لاحظت شيئا أخر في اي صفقه افتحها يكون هناك رقمان يعبران عن المكسب أو الخساره 
مثلا 30 و 12 فما هو المعبر عن المكسب الذي حققته؟ هل هو 30 دولار أم 12 دولار ؟ و بالنسبه للميتاتريدر تعطي دائما الرقم الأقل اللي هو ال 12 مثلا

----------


## كريم عبد الله

استاذ سمير انا من ضمن طريقة عملى الاعتماد على الموفينج 50 وسمعت ان حضرتك عامل له موضوع بس مش عارف الاقيه ممكن تدينى الرابط علشان لو كسبت فى المسابقة الجاية هبقى اشتغل عليه  :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي علي اهتمامك .............. 
> لاحظت شيئا أخر في اي صفقه افتحها يكون هناك رقمان يعبران عن المكسب أو الخساره 
> مثلا 30 و 12 فما هو المعبر عن المكسب الذي حققته؟ هل هو 30 دولار أم 12 دولار ؟ و بالنسبه للميتاتريدر تعطي دائما الرقم الأقل اللي هو ال 12 مثلا

 ممكن صورة توضيحية

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير انا من ضمن طريقة عملى الاعتماد على الموفينج 50 وسمعت ان حضرتك عامل له موضوع بس مش عارف الاقيه ممكن تدينى الرابط علشان لو كسبت فى المسابقة الجاية هبقى اشتغل عليه

 اتفضل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t31493.html

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الأخ الفاضل استاذ سمير
عندي بعض المشاكل في فهم برنامج الميتاتريدر يا حبذا ان تدلني على شرح وافي للبرنامج وهل استطيع العمل من خلال البرنامج مع شركتين مختلفتين ؟ و هل بالامكان السحب والايداع من خلال اليرنامج؟ بارك الله فيك جمعة مباركة على الجميع.

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الفاضل استاذ سمير
> عندي بعض المشاكل في فهم برنامج الميتاتريدر يا حبذا ان تدلني على شرح وافي للبرنامج وهل استطيع العمل من خلال البرنامج مع شركتين مختلفتين ؟ و هل بالامكان السحب والايداع من خلال اليرنامج؟ بارك الله فيك جمعة مباركة على الجميع.

 اتفضل  شــرح برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 ( Meta Trader 4 ) كيفية ارفاق الشارت (الرسم البياني) الخاص ببرنامج ميتا تريدر (للمبتدئين) شرح طريقة وضع المؤشرات المرفقة في برنامج ميتا تريدر 4  وتستطيع العمل على شركة واحدة لكل برنامج وليس شركتين
والسحب والايداع بيكون عن طريق نماذح للشركة وليس عن طريق برنامج التداول

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الله يجزاك كل خير  بارك الله فيك ............ كما عهدناك لا تبخل بالمساعدة.

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

ياخى العزيز شكرا لك على مبادرتك وسعيك لحل كل مشاكل البيبى فوركس
ولكن انا مشكلتى الكبيرة هى انى روحت للبنك الاهلى بمصر 
وعرض عليا اكتر من حل لتوصيل التحويل البنكى للشركة
منها
حوالة بريدية ودا طبعا من غير مايكون ليا حساب بالبنك
او بطاقة الاهلية انترنت المدفوعه مقدما ودى الشركة مش بتقبلها
وبطاقة الفيزا الدولية وهم يقولون انها جيدة جدا لان مصاريفها تعبتر هينة جدا بالنسبة للحوالة والتى تصرف حوالى 50 دولار هنا وهناك
انا اريد ان اعرف كيف استعمل الفيزا ان عملتها 
وكم من الوقت يصل التحويل منها او اليها
ارجوا الافادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياخى العزيز شكرا لك على مبادرتك وسعيك لحل كل مشاكل البيبى فوركس
> ولكن انا مشكلتى الكبيرة هى انى روحت للبنك الاهلى بمصر 
> وعرض عليا اكتر من حل لتوصيل التحويل البنكى للشركة
> منها
> حوالة بريدية ودا طبعا من غير مايكون ليا حساب بالبنك
> او بطاقة الاهلية انترنت المدفوعه مقدما ودى الشركة مش بتقبلها
> وبطاقة الفيزا الدولية وهم يقولون انها جيدة جدا لان مصاريفها تعبتر هينة جدا بالنسبة للحوالة والتى تصرف حوالى 50 دولار هنا وهناك
> انا اريد ان اعرف كيف استعمل الفيزا ان عملتها 
> وكم من الوقت يصل التحويل منها او اليها
> ارجوا الافادة

  اهلا بك اخى الكريم بالنسبة للتحويل فالافضل هوة التحويل البنكى وسيتم خصم حوالى 50 دولار من هنا وهناك وتقدر تسحب من حسابك فى اى وقت بخلاف الفيزا التى محددة ب 5000 دولار كحد اقصى شهريا للايداع والسحب خلال شهر من الايداع وعلى تحويل بنكى وبالتالى فى كلتا الحالتين نفضل التحويل البنكى  يعنى لازم تفكر فى السحب ايضا كما فكرت فى الايداع

----------


## Brindar

السلام عليكم .....أخي استاذ سمير لدي سؤال :
-ما هو الفرق الحقيقي بين الحساب التجريبي والحساب الحقيقي 
-في حال قمت بفتح حساب تجريبي وتعاملت مع المبلغ الافتراضي الموجود فيه على أنه مال حقيقي (( اي تغلبت على احد اهم سلبيات الحساب التجريبي وهو التعامل مع المبلغ الافتراضي وعدم الخوف من الخسارة لأنها بأصل مبلغ افترضي ))وحققت عليه ارباح هل هذا يعني أني اذا فتحت حساب حقيقي فلن يختلف معي الأمر.
تحياتي لك * :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم .....أخي استاذ سمير لدي سؤال :
> -ما هو الفرق الحقيقي بين الحساب التجريبي والحساب الحقيقي 
> -في حال قمت بفتح حساب تجريبي وتعاملت مع المبلغ الافتراضي الموجود فيه على أنه مال حقيقي (( اي تغلبت على احد اهم سلبيات الحساب التجريبي وهو التعامل مع المبلغ الافتراضي وعدم الخوف من الخسارة لأنها بأصل مبلغ افترضي ))وحققت عليه ارباح هل هذا يعني أني اذا فتحت حساب حقيقي فلن يختلف معي الأمر.
> تحياتي لك *

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان استطعت فعلا ان تفعل ما تقول مع ادارة مالية سليمة ولمدة 6 شهور وكان الاجمالى ربح فان شاء الله وقتها تستطيع فتح حساب حقيقى ولا يختلف الامر ان شاء الله

----------


## د/أحمد

ما معني مطاردة الربح باستوب متحرك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما معني مطاردة الربح باستوب متحرك؟

 كان الربح يجرى وانت بتجرى وراه واول ما يريح هيضرب الاستوب
يعنى الهدف من الملاحقة هو الاستفادة القصوى من الربح الحالى قبل الارتداد وانعكاس السعر

----------


## د/أحمد

و كيف نستخدم هذا الاستوب المتحرك؟فمرته مش مفهومه بالنسبه الي

----------


## a77med

ياريت حد يدلنى ينوبه ثواب 
بخصوص التوصيات هل الدخول والعمل على التوصيات حلال ام حرام
ارجوا الاجابة وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## د/أحمد

> و كيف نستخدم هذا الاستوب المتحرك؟ فمرته مش مفهومه بالنسبه الي

    أرجو منك اجابتي يا أستاذ سمير  
كما أرجو مساعدتك في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t73646.html

----------


## Brindar

شكرا لك استاذ سمير على جوابك لسؤالي

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لمؤشر الميتاستوك لبورصه الاسهم هو نفسه للفوركس
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> و كيف نستخدم هذا الاستوب المتحرك؟فمرته مش مفهومه بالنسبه الي

 الاستوب المتحرك هو بيرفع الاستوب بنفس المقدار المحدد
فلو انت اشتريت من 1.3400 والاستوب 1.3300 واستوب متحرك 50 فاذن عند الوصول الى ربح 50 نقطة اى يكون السعر 1.3450 سيقوم بتحريك الاستوب من 1.3300 الى 1.3350 وهكذا كل 50 نقطة الا ان يتراجع ويضرب الاستوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياريت حد يدلنى ينوبه ثواب 
> بخصوص التوصيات هل الدخول والعمل على التوصيات حلال ام حرام
> ارجوا الاجابة وجزاكم الله كل خير

 صحيح انا ليس من مؤيدى التوصيات لكن موضوع الحرمانية دى لا اعتقد انها حرام

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرجو منك اجابتي يا أستاذ سمير  
> كما أرجو مساعدتك في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t73646.html

 تم الاجابة ولكن موضوع الاكسبيرتات فانا ليس مبرمج والاخوة هيفيدوك فيه ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لمؤشر الميتاستوك لبورصه الاسهم هو نفسه للفوركس
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الميتاستوك برنامج تحليلى مثل الميتاتريدر وليس مؤشر ويستخدم للاسهم والفوركس ايضا

----------


## a77med

> صحيح انا ليس من مؤيدى التوصيات لكن موضوع الحرمانية دى لا اعتقد انها حرام

 شكرا على ردك يا استاذ سمير

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم بالنسبة للتحويل فالافضل هوة التحويل البنكى وسيتم خصم حوالى 50 دولار من هنا وهناك وتقدر تسحب من حسابك فى اى وقت بخلاف الفيزا التى محددة ب 5000 دولار كحد اقصى شهريا للايداع والسحب خلال شهر من الايداع وعلى تحويل بنكى وبالتالى فى كلتا الحالتين نفضل التحويل البنكى  يعنى لازم تفكر فى السحب ايضا كما فكرت فى الايداع

 شكراااااااااااااااااااا لردك الجميل وطمن بالى الله يطمن بالك
شكرا ليك ياستاذ سمير 
اللهم ارزقه راحة البال واعطه رزق الحال

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ...  
هل يوجد مؤشر يبين و يظهر التعاملات / الجلسات الآسيوية & الأوروبية & الأمريكية كل على حدة بلون مختلف يوميا وذلك على الشارت ؟!   
 و سؤالي الآخر بارك الله فيك هو : ما هو أقرب مؤشر للستوكاستك و يعطي اشارات دخول واضحة ، مع اعداداته لو تكرمت .  
 و شكرا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

.... و سؤال فاتني أخير لو تكرمت و هو : كم أكبر عدد من العقود تسمح لك الشركة بفتحها على الحساب العادي ؟ بمعنى هل 20 ألف عقد أو أكثر ممكن مع الشركة ؟ أم أن الشركة لها لمت معين من العقود بالنسبة للأفراد ؟؟؟

----------


## نائل

> الأخ / سمير صيام ...  
> هل يوجد مؤشر يبين و يظهر التعاملات / الجلسات الآسيوية & الأوروبية & الأمريكية كل على حدة بلون مختلف يوميا وذلك على الشارت ؟!   
>  و سؤالي الآخر بارك الله فيك هو : ما هو أقرب مؤشر للستوكاستك و يعطي اشارات دخول واضحة ، مع اعداداته لو تكرمت .  
>  و شكرا

 
الأخ / سمير صيام خارج نطاق الخدمة حاليا ً الرجاء المحاولة لاحقاً  :Big Grin:  
أخي بالنسبة للشارت اللي طلبته فهو موجود في المرفقات ،،، :Asvc:  
و بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني ما عندي أي علم ،،، :No3: 
يجاوبك عليه ان شاء الله الاستاد سمير ،،

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ...  
> هل يوجد مؤشر يبين و يظهر التعاملات / الجلسات الآسيوية & الأوروبية & الأمريكية كل على حدة بلون مختلف يوميا وذلك على الشارت ؟!   
>  و سؤالي الآخر بارك الله فيك هو : ما هو أقرب مؤشر للستوكاستك و يعطي اشارات دخول واضحة ، مع اعداداته لو تكرمت .  
>  و شكرا

 بالنسبة لمؤشر الفترات اتفضل فى المرفقات 
بالنسبة لمؤشر الاستوكاستك فهو مؤشر تذبذب اصلا والاقرب اليه هو rsi

----------


## سمير صيام

> .... و سؤال فاتني أخير لو تكرمت و هو : كم أكبر عدد من العقود تسمح لك الشركة بفتحها على الحساب العادي ؟ بمعنى هل 20 ألف عقد أو أكثر ممكن مع الشركة ؟ أم أن الشركة لها لمت معين من العقود بالنسبة للأفراد ؟؟؟

 لا يوجد ليمت الا حسابك ان يتحمل ذلك لا غير

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام خارج نطاق الخدمة حاليا ً الرجاء المحاولة لاحقاً  
> أخي بالنسبة للشارت اللي طلبته فهو موجود في المرفقات ،،، 
> و بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني ما عندي أي علم ،،،
> يجاوبك عليه ان شاء الله الاستاد سمير ،،

 بارك الله فيك معلش مخدتش بالى انك حطيت المؤشر

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
لدي الكثير من الاسئله لكن كلها ان شاء مختصره وجميله ويستفاد منها جميع المبتدئين ان شاء الله 
السؤال الاول  
ما هي ميزه كل فتره من فترات التداول يعني الفترة الاسيويه ما هي ميزاته كيفية تعاملاتها تاثر على اي الازواج اكثر شي ما هي تاثيرها على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه وكذلك للفترة الاوربيه والامريكيه  
السؤال الثاني ما هو افضل وقت للتداول لربح 40 الى 60 نقطة يوميا؟ 
السؤال الثالث ما هو الفرق بين التذبذب والترند واي المؤشرات تعمل هنا واي المؤشرات تعمل هناك واذا امكن شارتات توضيحيه ؟ 
ولكم منا صالح الدعاء

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> لدي الكثير من الاسئله لكن كلها ان شاء مختصره وجميله ويستفاد منها جميع المبتدئين ان شاء الله 
> السؤال الاول  
> ما هي ميزه كل فتره من فترات التداول يعني الفترة الاسيويه ما هي ميزاته كيفية تعاملاتها تاثر على اي الازواج اكثر شي ما هي تاثيرها على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه وكذلك للفترة الاوربيه والامريكيه   الفترة الاسيوية هى خاص بالازواج اليابانية والفترة الاوروبية خاصة باليورو والباوند والفرنك واغلب العملات والامريكية طبعا بالدولار والفترة الاوربية هى افضلهم لانتها تمتاز بالحركة والاسيوية اقلهم تفضيلا لانها اقل حركة للازواج والامريكية هى فترة تقلب العملات لتاثير الاخبار الامريكية على العملات  
> السؤال الثاني ما هو افضل وقت للتداول لربح 40 الى 60 نقطة يوميا؟  الاوروبية   
> السؤال الثالث ما هو الفرق بين التذبذب والترند واي المؤشرات تعمل هنا واي المؤشرات تعمل هناك واذا امكن شارتات توضيحيه ؟  السؤال الاهم هل ستعرف التذبذب والترند قبل حدوثه 
> عموما حسب كلام جون ميرفى الافضل فى الترند هو المتوسطات وفى التذبذب الاستوكاستك   
> ولكم منا صالح الدعاء

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ارجو ان اكون افدتك

----------


## al_fahd

استاذ سمير..............السلام عليكم
اريد اعرف بالنسبه للاستوب المتحرك مثلا اشتريت الزوج ب135,50وعملت الاستوب 134,50والهدف136,50والاستوب المتحرك 15نقطه والمعروف اذا ارتفع الموشر نحو الهدف بمقدار20 نقطه المعلوم ان الاستوب يتحرك الى134.65لكن السؤال هل اذاتراجع الموشر الى 20 نقطه ثم ارتفع 20نقطه السوال هل يتحرك الاستوب ام يتحرك الا اذا تحرك الى الامام اما اذا تحرك الى الخلف ثم ارتفع فهي لا تحسب اي كمثل صمام القلب؟ 
السوال الثاني بالنسبه افتتاح سوق اوربا واسيا وامريكا بتوقيت مصر؟

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

اضافة هامة لهذة المشاركة والتى قبلها
اضافتى هى باهتمام الرد منك تفصيلا ولك مننا جزيل الشكر
فوالله لانى اعتبرك الاب الروحى لى فى هذا المنتدى
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
فالبفعل انا عرفت اية معنى الاوقات من ردك السابق هنا وافضلهم
ولكن بالنسبة لمصر فالفترة الاوربية مثلا من كام لكام  بتوقيتنا
اما سوالى ايضا
انا لااجيد الانجليزية بالتالى اريد التحدث مع دعم اف اكس سول بس مش عارف  اعمل اية

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 لو سألتك ما هي أفدح 5 أخطاء قاتلة في الفوركس فبماذا تجيب ؟ بمعنى آخر ما هي أهم 5 أسباب للخسارة في سوق الفوركس ؟  
 تقبل مودتي ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير..............السلام عليكم
> اريد اعرف بالنسبه للاستوب المتحرك مثلا اشتريت الزوج ب135,50وعملت الاستوب 134,50والهدف136,50والاستوب المتحرك 15نقطه والمعروف اذا ارتفع الموشر نحو الهدف بمقدار20 نقطه المعلوم ان الاستوب يتحرك الى134.65لكن السؤال هل اذاتراجع الموشر الى 20 نقطه ثم ارتفع 20نقطه السوال هل يتحرك الاستوب ام يتحرك الا اذا تحرك الى الامام اما اذا تحرك الى الخلف ثم ارتفع فهي لا تحسب اي كمثل صمام القلب؟ 
> السوال الثاني بالنسبه افتتاح سوق اوربا واسيا وامريكا بتوقيت مصر؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لو اتحرك نحو الهدف بمقدار 15 نقطة حسب ماهو محدد فى الاستوب المتحرك سيتم نقل الاستوب الى 134.65 كما تفضلت لكن لو تراجع فلن يعتد به الا  اذا حقق 15 نقطة فى طريق الهدف او ذهب الى الاستوب 
يعنى الاستوب المتحرك لا يتحرك الا اذا كان فى اتجاه الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اضافة هامة لهذة المشاركة والتى قبلها
> اضافتى هى باهتمام الرد منك تفصيلا ولك مننا جزيل الشكر
> فوالله لانى اعتبرك الاب الروحى لى فى هذا المنتدى
> اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> فالبفعل انا عرفت اية معنى الاوقات من ردك السابق هنا وافضلهم
> ولكن بالنسبة لمصر فالفترة الاوربية مثلا من كام لكام  بتوقيتنا
> اما سوالى ايضا
> انا لااجيد الانجليزية بالتالى اريد التحدث مع دعم اف اكس سول بس مش عارف  اعمل اية

 بالنسبة لاوقات الاسواق حسب توقيت مصر اضبط الموقع ده على توقيت مصر وهيديك الاوقات بالضبط واوروب تبدا الساعة 10 بتوقيت مصر  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  لو سألتك ما هي أفدح 5 أخطاء قاتلة في الفوركس فبماذا تجيب ؟ بمعنى آخر ما هي أهم 5 أسباب للخسارة في سوق الفوركس ؟  
>  تقبل مودتي ...

 اهلا بك اخى فوركس 
الاسباب كتيرة منها
1. عدم التدريب الجيد الذى لايقل عن 6 شهور على الطريقة ديمو قبل الانتقال الى الحقيقى 
2. التنقل بين الطرق 
3. النفسية
4. الطمع
5. اسباب اخرى كثيرة قد تكون بعيد عن المتداول نفسه مثل الاخبار والتحيل الفنى ليس الا توقع

----------


## yasser1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل يجب تغيير صيغة الحساب من ميني لميكرو.  عند الدخول بجزء على الميني0.10 وهو أدنى دخول يتم حجز 100$وأعتبار النقطة بــ1$ والسبريد3-4 لكل جزء ولكن بالنسبة للمكيرو كيف يتم حساب السبريد. على فرض أني أريد الدخول بصفقة تكون النقطة فيها بـــ0.5$ أم أني بحاجة لفتح أكثر من صفقة ليكون مجموع الإجمالي 0.5$لكل نقطة. ويتم أخذ سبريد عادي لكل صفقة3-4$ معلوماتي محدودة عن الميكرو. تحياتي للجميع.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل يجب تغيير صيغة الحساب من ميني لميكرو.  عند الدخول بجزء على الميني0.10 وهو أدنى دخول يتم حجز 100$وأعتبار النقطة بــ1$ والسبريد3-4 لكل جزء ولكن بالنسبة للمكيرو كيف يتم حساب السبريد. على فرض أني أريد الدخول بصفقة تكون النقطة فيها بـــ0.5$ أم أني بحاجة لفتح أكثر من صفقة ليكون مجموع الإجمالي 0.5$لكل نقطة. ويتم أخذ سبريد عادي لكل صفقة3-4$ معلوماتي محدودة عن الميكرو. تحياتي للجميع.

 
موضوع المينى والميكرو يختلف من شركة لاخرى 
فمثلا لو الحساب مينى ىف شركات الميتا ودخلت ب 0.1 عقد فيكون ميكرو
او لو الحساب عادى ودخلت 0.1 يكون مينى ولو دخلت 0.01 يكون ميكرو ويختلف من شركة لاخرى
لو انت عايز النقطة تكون بنصف دولار اذا لازم يكون دخولك 0.05 لو كان عادى او 0.5 لو كان مينى
االسبيرد يحسب على عدد النمقط وقيمتها حسب الحساب فلو النقطة عندى 0.5 دولار والاسبيرد 4 اذن يكون الاسبيرد = 2 دولار وهكذا

----------


## yasser1

تسلم على الرد أخ سمير أنا حسابي ميني وأدنى دخول النقطة بــ1$ على العموم أنا تعاملي مع ويندسور وربما تغيير الحساب من ميني لميكرو يحتاج لطلب سأراسلهم إن شاء الله. سؤال أخر أخ سمير مالجدوى من تنوع الحسابات لماذا لا يكون حساب واحد وأنت تحدد نسبة دخولك إذا كانت النقطة بــ10سنت أو بــ10$... أم هذا فعلاً موجود ببعض الشركات. وهل أنا مضطر عند نمو الحساب إن شاء الله لإعادته لميني مع أنني أستطيع دخول صفقات الميني من الميكرو. أرجو ألا قد أثقلت . ولك كل الشكر والإحترام أخ سمير.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Tamer Adel

السلام عليكم
ازيك يا استاذ سمير؟
ليا سؤال فى تركيب الأكسبرت
ازاى اركب اكسبرت فى التريد او الميتا تريدر

----------


## عبده المصرى

> تسلم على الرد أخ سمير  أنا حسابي ميني وأدنى دخول النقطة بــ1$ على العموم أنا تعاملي مع ويندسور وربما تغيير الحساب من ميني لميكرو يحتاج لطلب سأراسلهم إن شاء الله. سؤال أخر أخ سمير مالجدوى من تنوع الحسابات لماذا لا يكون حساب واحد وأنت تحدد نسبة دخولك إذا كانت النقطة بــ10سنت أو بــ10$... أم هذا فعلاً موجود ببعض الشركات. وهل أنا مضطر عند نمو الحساب إن شاء الله لإعادته لميني مع أنني أستطيع دخول صفقات الميني من الميكرو. أرجو ألا قد أثقلت . ولك كل الشكر والإحترام أخ سمير.

   توجد هذه الخاصية ببعض الشركات ممكن تغير الى الانواع المختلفة من البلات فورم نفسه للحساب،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عبده المصرى

> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يا استاذ سمير؟
> ليا سؤال فى تركيب الأكسبرت
> ازاى اركب اكسبرت فى التريد او الميتا تريدر

   اولا تفك الضغط عنه   ثم تنسخه وتضعه بهذا المسار 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

----------


## Tamer Adel

> اولا تفك الضغط عنه   ثم تنسخه وتضعه بهذا المسار 
> C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts

 الف شكر ليك ياباشا
بس ياترا ازاى ممكن اشغلة  :016:

----------


## عبده المصرى

> الف شكر ليك ياباشا
> بس ياترا ازاى ممكن اشغلة

 تفضل بعد وضع الاكسبريت بمكانه واغلاق برنامج التداول وفتحه مرة اخرى اتبع ما بالبرنامج المصور ان شاء الله يعمل معك بشكل جيد وبالتوفيق اخى ،،،

----------


## Tamer Adel

> تفضل بعد وضع الاكسبريت بمكانه واغلاق برنامج التداول وفتحه مرة اخرى اتبع ما بالبرنامج المصور ان شاء الله يعمل معك بشكل جيد وبالتوفيق اخى ،،،

 الف شكر ياباشا 
جزاك اللـه كل خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## forex rising

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  ارجو ان اكون افدتك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخي واستاذي الفاضل سمير طبعا في البدء اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اجاباتك الشافيه والوافيه  اخي العزيز مثل ما قلت في مشاركتي السابقه لدي الكثير من الاسئله فارجو منك الصدر الرحب لتقبل هذه الاسئله   السؤال الاول  لقد تفلضت بان السوق الاسيويه هادئ لكن التحرك بها غالبا يكون على الازواج الاسيويه اي انها تتحرك اكثر من البقيه سواء صعود او نزول يعني هل تنصح بان نعمل في الازواج الاسيويه بهذه الفتره ؟  السؤال الثاني  لدي معلومه واريد ان اعرف مدى صحتها هل صحيح ان الفترة الاسيويه فترة ارتدادات من نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ؟  والفترة الامريكيه هي فترة الاختراقات ؟  السؤال الثالث الاهم  اذا كنت اعتمد على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه اليوميه فمتى اعرف انها اخترقت ؟ واذا كنت اعمل على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه لشمعة الاربع ساعات فمتى اعلم انها اخترقت ؟  السؤال الرابع  اذا كنت اعتمد على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه فقط في عمليات البيع والشراء فهل هذا كافي ام علي الاستعانه بالمؤشرات وما الى ذلك ؟ وان كان علي الاستعانه فما هو افضل شئ استطيع الاعتماد عليه   وشكرا لسعة صدرك

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
أكثر ما يشغل بالي و يقلقني هو معرفة الفرق بين At Market Rang و بين At Best بالنسبة لخيار السعر المطروح في محطة العمل الخاصة بشركة أف أكس سي أم FXCM ، حقيقة بودي أن أعرف الفرق بينهما و أيهما أفضل بالنسبة للحساب العادي في حال كونه كبيرا ، و ثانيا بالنسبة لتقلبات السوق حال الأخبار القوية .
و بم تنصح أنت شخصيا ؟؟ 
و سؤالي الآخر لو تكرمت هو : 
هل صحيح أن أحيانا يكون الدخول بصفقة بسعر معين و تظل الصفقة معلقة ( مركز غير مفتوح ) حتى يتحقق السعر ؟ و بالتالي نخسر الصفقة ليس لأن تحليلنا غير صحيح بل لأن السعر الذي أردناه لم يعد متوفرا في السوق؟ فما الحل تجاه هذه المشكلة العويصة و الخطيرة في آن ؟؟؟ لأنني لاحظت ذلك على الديمو أكثر من مرة بالنسبة للشركة المذكورة ! 
بوركت بكل حرف اجابة ،،،

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اخي واستاذي الفاضل سمير طبعا في البدء اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اجاباتك الشافيه والوافيه  اخي العزيز مثل ما قلت في مشاركتي السابقه لدي الكثير من الاسئله فارجو منك الصدر الرحب لتقبل هذه الاسئله   السؤال الاول  لقد تفلضت بان السوق الاسيويه هادئ لكن التحرك بها غالبا يكون على الازواج الاسيويه اي انها تتحرك اكثر من البقيه سواء صعود او نزول يعني هل تنصح بان نعمل في الازواج الاسيويه بهذه الفتره ؟  أكيد طبعا يفضل العمل على أزواج الين في الفترة الأسيوية لكن الحذر  أيضا من هذه الفتره لأنها قد يحدث فيها حركات سريعة غير متوقعة وخصوصا على أزواج الين    السؤال الثاني  لدي معلومه واريد ان اعرف مدى صحتها هل صحيح ان الفترة الاسيويه فترة ارتدادات من نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ؟  والفترة الامريكيه هي فترة الاختراقات ؟  غالبا لقوة الاخبار في الفترة الأمريكية 
> لكنها ليست قاعدة عامة
> قد يحدث ارتداد في الفترة الأمريكية وقد يحدث اختراقات في الفترة الأسيوية  السؤال الثالث الاهم  اذا كنت اعتمد على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه اليوميه فمتى اعرف انها اخترقت ؟    واذا كنت اعمل على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه لشمعة الاربع ساعات فمتى اعلم انها اخترقت ؟  بالنسبه للاختراق والكسر يوجد أشياء كثيرة لتؤكد الاختراق ولكن أفضلهم هو اغلاق شمعة فوق أو تحت المستوى سواء مستوى أربع ساعات أو يومي حسب الفترة الزمنية المستخدمة  السؤال الرابع  اذا كنت اعتمد على نقاط الدعم والمقاومه فقط في عمليات البيع والشراء فهل هذا كافي ام علي الاستعانه بالمؤشرات وما الى ذلك ؟ وان كان علي الاستعانه فما هو افضل شئ استطيع الاعتماد عليه   أنت الذي تحكم انها كافي أو لا فكل واحد يضع نظام المتاجرة الخاص به المناسب له
> فنقاط الدعم والمقاومة خطوط الاتجاه اكيد طبعا كافية وهو ما يطلق عليه التحليل الكلاسيكي
> بس لو تضيف معاهم الشموع اليابانية يكون أفضل وأفضل
> وهناك من يستخدم المؤشرات لاعطاء اشارت دخول وخروج ومن يستعمل المؤشرات في استخراج الديفرجنس.    وشكرا لسعة صدرك

  الاجابة في الاقتباس

----------


## محمد العزب

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> أكثر ما يشغل بالي و يقلقني هو معرفة الفرق بين At Market Rang و بين At Best بالنسبة لخيار السعر المطروح في محطة العمل الخاصة بشركة أف أكس سي أم FXCM ، حقيقة بودي أن أعرف الفرق بينهما و أيهما أفضل بالنسبة للحساب العادي في حال كونه كبيرا ، و ثانيا بالنسبة لتقلبات السوق حال الأخبار القوية .
> و بم تنصح أنت شخصيا ؟؟   
> و سؤالي الآخر لو تكرمت هو : 
> هل صحيح أن أحيانا يكون الدخول بصفقة بسعر معين و تظل الصفقة معلقة ( مركز غير مفتوح ) حتى يتحقق السعر ؟ و بالتالي نخسر الصفقة ليس لأن تحليلنا غير صحيح بل لأن السعر الذي أردناه لم يعد متوفرا في السوق؟ فما الحل تجاه هذه المشكلة العويصة و الخطيرة في آن ؟؟؟ لأنني لاحظت ذلك على الديمو أكثر من مرة بالنسبة للشركة المذكورة ! 
> بوركت بكل حرف اجابة ،،،

 بالنسبه  At Market Rang
معناه انك بتختار عدد نقاط معين ينفذ عليه السعر واذا تحرك السعر أكثر من ذلك لن يتم التنفيذ 
وهذا يحمي الدخول في حالة الحركات السريعة وقت الأخبار فاذا كنت تريد التنفيذ في مستوى معين وتحرك السعر أكثر من ذلك فلن يتم التنفيذ ولكن سينفذ في حدود 5 نقاط مثلا
اما At Best
فهو التنفيذ الفوري يعني بمجرد الضغط ينفذ على السعر الحالي حتى لو تحرك السعر عن النقطة المحدده فانه سينفذ في أي مكان يكون فيه السعر 
السؤال الثاني مش فاهمه ياريت توضيح أكثر

----------


## firas babil

السلام عليكم
لقد سمعت بالدايفرجنس  بموضيع كثيره و حتى الأن لا أعرف شيء عنه   
أطلب منكم المساعده و لكم شكري و أحترامي

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم
> لقد سمعت بالدايفرجنس  بموضيع كثيره و حتى الأن لا أعرف شيء عنه   
> أطلب منكم المساعده و لكم شكري و أحترامي

 اتفضل يا أستاذ فارس أقوى المواضيع التي تكلمت عن الديفرجنس وتطبيقاته https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## firas babil

> اتفضل يا أستاذ فارس أقوى المواضيع التي تكلمت عن الديفرجنس وتطبيقاته https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

 الله يكرمك يا أستاذ محمد   و يوفقك لعمل الخير 
أخوك فراس من دمشق

----------


## محمد العزب

> الله يكرمك يا أستاذ محمد   و يوفقك لعمل الخير 
> أخوك فراس من دمشق

 أهلا أخي فراس وتحت أمرك في أي شئ

----------


## Brindar

السلام عليكم......
في حال قمت بفتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة وساطة لا تستخدم منصة التداول ميتا تريدر وفتحت حساب تجريبي لدي شركة اخرى تستخدم الميتاتريدر فهل يمكنك عمل التحليلات على االميتاتريدر التجريبي ومن ثم الدخول بالصفقة في الحساب الحقيقي (اي بمعنى اخر هل يمكنني التحليل على برنامج تجريبي والدخول إلى صفقة على برنامج آخر حقيقي)
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> السلام عليكم......
> في حال قمت بفتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة وساطة لا تستخدم منصة التداول ميتا تريدر وفتحت حساب تجريبي لدي شركة اخرى تستخدم الميتاتريدر فهل يمكنك عمل التحليلات على االميتاتريدر التجريبي ومن ثم الدخول بالصفقة في الحساب الحقيقي (اي بمعنى اخر هل يمكنني التحليل على برنامج تجريبي والدخول إلى صفقة على برنامج آخر حقيقي)
> ولك جزيل الشكر

  السلام عليكم  
نعم هذه الطريقة يعمل بها عدد كبير من الاعضاء
 وانا احدهم   :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## Brindar

أخ رمضان شكرا على ردك السريع هذا   :Good:

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / محمد العزب ... 
 أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على تفضلك بالاجابة ... 
 بوركت

----------


## د/أحمد

كيف أضع نقط علي شارت الالتريد وأصل بينهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> كيف أضع نقط علي شارت الالتريد وأصل بينهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 عايز مثلا ترسم خط اتجاه أ دعوم ومقاومات

----------


## loly

لو سمحتم هل التريلينج ستوب في ميتاتريدر افكسول استراليا يوضع و يعمل تلقائيا حتى لو أغلقنا البرنامج أو الكمبيوتر أم يجب أن يظل البرنامج متصل بالأنترنت؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحتم هل التريلينج ستوب في ميتاتريدر افكسول استراليا يوضع و يعمل تلقائيا حتى لو أغلقنا البرنامج أو الكمبيوتر أم يجب أن يظل البرنامج متصل بالأنترنت؟

 حسب معرفتى انه لابد انه يكون متصل بالانترنت لان التريلنج استوب يبكون على الجهاز وليس سيرفر الشركة

----------


## loly

شكرا يا أستاذ سمير و هذه مشكلة كبيرة موضوع الإتصال الدائم

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا جدا
لو سمحت لكل من اراد ان يتق الله ويعطى النصيحة الجادة
انا بصراحة اشتغلت على اف اكس سول تجريبى بس بواجه دايما مشكلة فالتحويل 
كمصاريف يعنى
لكن بقى شوفوا المقابل اية 
لقيت شركة www.gigfx.com
رافعه 1:100----1:200 
ادنى فتح للحساب 100
قبرصية 
لديها ميتا تريدر
واجمل ما فيها ياجماعه انه فى شركة تابعه لها اتفتحت فى مصر وكمان مش وبس دا فى المحافظة الى انا فيها
يعنى لو حبيت اسحب او اودع كل دا يتم فى محافظتى هنا
مفيش اى مصاريف تحويل بنكية  عالايداعات
مصاريف السحب 3 دولار على كل الف سواااااالى بقى  اريد كل المعلومات الى ترضى الله ورسوله بحيث اما ان اتجه لها واتكل على الله او انصرف عنها نهائيا  لانها قبرصية وعندى شك فى انها اسرائيلية لكن اغرتنى كل هذة المميزات  والتى اعظمهاانها ببلدى وبينى وبيها ساعه بالهامر بتاعتى بتاعتى ها

----------


## سمير صيام

> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا جدا
> لو سمحت لكل من اراد ان يتق الله ويعطى النصيحة الجادة
> انا بصراحة اشتغلت على اف اكس سول تجريبى بس بواجه دايما مشكلة فالتحويل 
> كمصاريف يعنى
> لكن بقى شوفوا المقابل اية 
> لقيت شركة www.gigfx.com
> رافعه 1:100----1:200 
> ادنى فتح للحساب 100
> قبرصية 
> ...

 للاسف لم اتعامل معها ولو كانت قبرصية فلا انصحك بالتعامل بمعها

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

> للاسف لم اتعامل معها ولو كانت قبرصية فلا انصحك بالتعامل بمعها

 شكرا ليك ياغالى بجد والله غالى  لانى بحترم فيك اصرارك على فعل الخير وبما يرضى الله ومع انى بحترم وبعترف بالحكمة الى بتقول (من رفعك فوق قدرك فقد نافقك) بس اعوذ بالله انى اكون بنافقك لانك بجد بجد انسان   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

طلب غالى من الغالى 
ارجو امنك ياستاذ سمير ان لاتحرمنى امن الاتصال الدائم بك
عن طريق  ايميلك او حتى عن طريق الاتصال 
اعرف انك لاتستطيع وضع ماطلبتة منك هنا 
ولكن ان امكن ارساله على الخاص ولك جزيل الشكر
وان لا يمكنك ذلك
فلك ايضا فائق الاحترام لخصوصيتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> طلب غالى من الغالى 
> ارجو امنك ياستاذ سمير ان لاتحرمنى امن الاتصال الدائم بك
> عن طريق  ايميلك او حتى عن طريق الاتصال 
> اعرف انك لاتستطيع وضع ماطلبتة منك هنا 
> ولكن ان امكن ارساله على الخاص ولك جزيل الشكر
> وان لا يمكنك ذلك
> فلك ايضا فائق الاحترام لخصوصيتك

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
سارسل لك على الخاص ان شاء الله

----------


## احمد العلي

السلام عليكم
هل استطيع الحصول على مؤشر يعطي قوة التريند؟ اذ دائما نخرج مبكرا لانخفاض بسيط وبالتالي نصبح نادمين لاننا لو استمرينا في التريند كان قد تحقق ضعف الصفقة؟
او العكس نستمر في تريند بصفقة خاسره متأملين انعكاسه وبالتالي تتضاعف الخساره !
وماهي اهم المؤشرات التي تعطي اشارة بنهاية التريند وبداية تريند عكسي عدا الماكدي؟
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل استطيع الحصول على مؤشر يعطي قوة التريند؟ اذ دائما نخرج مبكرا لانخفاض بسيط وبالتالي نصبح نادمين لاننا لو استمرينا في التريند كان قد تحقق ضعف الصفقة؟
> او العكس نستمر في تريند بصفقة خاسره متأملين انعكاسه وبالتالي تتضاعف الخساره !
> وماهي اهم المؤشرات التي تعطي اشارة بنهاية التريند وبداية تريند عكسي عدا الماكدي؟
> هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مؤشر adx بيديك قوة الترند لو كان فوق 20 يبقى فى ترند وكل مازاد عن 20 يبقى اقوى

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك مكان خاص لتعلم كيفية عمل الاكسبريت على الميتاتريد ارجوا الارشاد لان اود معرفة كيف يعمل الاكسبريت وكل ما يتعلق بعملها وليس برمجتها  
ودي وتقديري لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> هل هناك مكان خاص لتعلم كيفية عمل الاكسبريت على الميتاتريد ارجوا الارشاد لان اود معرفة كيف يعمل الاكسبريت وكل ما يتعلق بعملها وليس برمجتها  
> ودي وتقديري لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40966.html   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t73165.html

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 منذ فترة وجدت عندي مشكلة بالميتاتريدر و السيج تريدر وهي أنني عندما أفتح أي منهما يكون هناك نوع من ( التهنيق ) أو التعليق . و قد يأخذ فترة 4-5 دقائق . ولا أعلم لماذا ؟ هل المشكلة تكمن في كثرة المؤشرات التي عندي بكلا البرنامجين ؟ أم المشكلة في جهازي ؟ أم ماذا ؟ مع العلم أن شكل هذا التعليق يأخذ طابع عدم الاستطاعة فعل أي شيء أو رسم أي أداة أو وضع أي مؤشر بمعنى عدم القدرة و الشلل التام في البرنامج نفسه ! 
  ولك مني جزيل الشكر المصحوب بأرق الدعوات الطيبات

----------


## احمد العلي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  مؤشر adx بيديك قوة الترند لو كان فوق 20 يبقى فى ترند وكل مازاد عن 20 يبقى اقوى

 شكرا ا اخي سمير
لكن كيف احصل على هذا المؤشرADX ياريت تساعدني وتجبني عن مؤشرات انعكاس التريند؟
ولك الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  منذ فترة وجدت عندي مشكلة بالميتاتريدر و السيج تريدر وهي أنني عندما أفتح أي منهما يكون هناك نوع من ( التهنيق ) أو التعليق . و قد يأخذ فترة 4-5 دقائق . ولا أعلم لماذا ؟ هل المشكلة تكمن في كثرة المؤشرات التي عندي بكلا البرنامجين ؟ أم المشكلة في جهازي ؟ أم ماذا ؟ مع العلم أن شكل هذا التعليق يأخذ طابع عدم الاستطاعة فعل أي شيء أو رسم أي أداة أو وضع أي مؤشر بمعنى عدم القدرة و الشلل التام في البرنامج نفسه ! 
>   ولك مني جزيل الشكر المصحوب بأرق الدعوات الطيبات

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
جرب انك تقفل كل الشارتات المفتوحة فى البرنامج وجرب اعمل اعادة تشغيلله فان عمل جيدا فيبقى العيب من احد المؤشرات الموضوعة فى احد الشارتات وهى عادة تحدث مع المؤشرات الثقيلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا ا اخي سمير
> لكن كيف احصل على هذا المؤشرADX ياريت تساعدني وتجبني عن مؤشرات انعكاس التريند؟
> ولك الشكر

 المؤشر من مؤشرات الميتا وتجده على 
insert 
indicators
trend 
المؤشر اسمه
average directional movement index 
وانعكاس الترند يكون بكسره او وجود دايفرجنس عكسى او شموع

----------


## EZZAT2004

مساء الخير استاذي واخي سمير ... عندي استفسار بسيط ... هل المتاجرة كما هي في شركة فوكسول والذي تغير فقط هو الغاء الهيدج ؟؟ وهل ستتغير الروافع فيما بعد ام ستظل كما هي  ومتى ستتغير ان حدث ذلك ؟  ولك مني كل تقديري واحترام

----------


## احمد العلي

السىم عليكم
اخي سمير
احتاج مؤشر (exponential moving average (EMA) هل هو نفسه الموفينج افيرج الطبيعي ام يختلف عمله؟
كيف لي ان احصل عليه 
شاكرين لك تعاونك

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير استاذي واخي سمير ... عندي استفسار بسيط ... هل المتاجرة كما هي في شركة فوكسول والذي تغير فقط هو الغاء الهيدج ؟؟ وهل ستتغير الروافع فيما بعد ام ستظل كما هي  ومتى ستتغير ان حدث ذلك ؟  ولك مني كل تقديري واحترام

 اهلا عزت باشا
بالنسبة للهيدج تم التحايل على الغاؤه بفتح حساب اضافى فى الشركة والتداول فى الحسابين والتحويل بينهم من داخل البرنامج 
بالنسبة للروافع لم يصدر القرار بعد

----------


## saly2

> اهلا عزت باشا  بالنسبة للهيدج تم التحايل على الغاؤه بفتح حساب اضافى فى الشركة والتداول فى الحسابين والتحويل بينهم من داخل البرنامج  بالنسبة للروافع لم يصدر القرار بعد

  ا/سمير
يعنى لو حبيت اشغل اكسبيرت قائم على الهيدج فى حسابى ممكن

----------


## سمير صيام

> السىم عليكم
> اخي سمير
> احتاج مؤشر (exponential moving average (EMA) هل هو نفسه الموفينج افيرج الطبيعي ام يختلف عمله؟
> كيف لي ان احصل عليه 
> شاكرين لك تعاونك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للموفنج نعم هو نفسه لكن بدل اختيار simple ستختار exponential

----------


## سمير صيام

> ا/سمير
> يعنى لو حبيت اشغل اكسبيرت قائم على الهيدج فى حسابى ممكن

 نعم ياسالى مادام اكسبيرت يبقى فى فرع استراليا

----------


## saly2

انا سمعت ان فيه مشاكل فى الميتا تريدر
فهل ممكن يحصل مشاكل فى تنفيذ الاوردر للاكسبيرت
بحيث التنفيذ فى نقاط الاكسبيرت بالضبط

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا سمعت ان فيه مشاكل فى الميتا تريدر
> فهل ممكن يحصل مشاكل فى تنفيذ الاوردر للاكسبيرت
> بحيث التنفيذ فى نقاط الاكسبيرت بالضبط

 الناس بتتوقع المشاكل عشان بيقارنوه بافكسم لما دخلت الميتاتريدر وبها مشاكل
ولسه افكسول برنامجها لسه هيتجرب ونحكم من التجربة ان كان فيه مشاكل ام لا 
لكن اجمالا لا انصحك بالتحويل الى الميتاتريدر الا لما تتاكدى الا يوجد مشاكل به

----------


## saly2

شكرا ا/سمير

----------


## EZZAT2004

> اهلا عزت باشا
> بالنسبة للهيدج تم التحايل على الغاؤه بفتح حساب اضافى فى الشركة والتداول فى الحسابين والتحويل بينهم من داخل البرنامج 
> بالنسبة للروافع لم يصدر القرار بعد

 اهلا بيك اخي سمير واشكرك عالتوضيح بارك الله فيك  ودي وحبي @ @ @

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ سمير   ----   يتطلب عمل الأكسبرت الأتصال الدائم بالأنترنت > سؤال : هل يتطلب فتح البرنامج والدحول الي الحساب سواء ديمو او حقيقي ---- ام يكون الجهاز مفتوح ومتصل بالانترنت دون فتح البرنامج الميتاتريد ------------------ شكرا ----------------------

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير   ----   يتطلب عمل الأكسبرت الأتصال الدائم بالأنترنت > سؤال : هل يتطلب فتح البرنامج والدحول الي الحساب سواء ديمو او حقيقي ---- ام يكون الجهاز مفتوح ومتصل بالانترنت دون فتح البرنامج الميتاتريد ------------------ شكرا ----------------------

 انا مفهمتش السؤال كويس
لو المقصود البرنامج فسواء كان ديمو او حقيقى فلابد من الاتصال بالانترنت وفتح البرنامج وليس فتح الجهاز فقط

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...  كيف حالك أبو عبد الرحمن....  كنت عايز أعرف طريقة تظهر بيها خطوط الفيبوناتشى موضحا عليها الأسعار الخاصة بكل مستوى...لأنها بتظهر عندى عليها النسب فقط....!!!  شكرا لك يا أخى العزيز....

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...  كيف حالك أبو عبد الرحمن....  كنت عايز أعرف طريقة تظهر بيها خطوط الفيبوناتشى موضحا عليها الأسعار الخاصة بكل مستوى...لأنها بتظهر عندى عليها النسب فقط....!!!  شكرا لك يا أخى العزيز....

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يا هلا بيك وان شاء الله تكون بالف خير
بالنسبة للفايبو اعمل حسب الصورة

----------


## ahmedfouad

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  يا هلا بيك وان شاء الله تكون بالف خير بالنسبة للفايبو اعمل حسب الصورة

   شكرا يا فندم...!  :Good:  :Asvc:

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ارجوا الرد السريع بالنسبة للبنوك ياستاذ سمير قولت لى ان البنوك الخاص افضل من الحكومية وفعلا البنك الاهلى مثلا طلب حد ادنى لفتح حساب جارى عملات اجنبية  500 دولار  فياترى اى البنوك الخاصة هيا اقل من ذلك على سبيك خبرتك وهل لازم افتح حساب فالبنك بالدولار ولا ممكن افتحه مصرى وهما بقا لما يحولوا لبنك جى مورجان يبقى بالدولار ولا تنصحنى باية   :016:  :016:

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله بعد اذنكم فى اسالتى الكتيرة والغلسة اوى دى نور على نور دلوقتى انا خالى لدية حساب فى اف اكس سول فقاترحت علية بدل وجع الراس من فتح حساب وارسال الاوراق  انه يطلب من الشركة انها تفتح له حساب اخر برقم سرى اخر  بحيث يكون له هوا منصة بكلمة السر خاصة بها  وانا ايضا يكون لى منصة او حساب خاص بى  بحيث انى اتداول فقط ويكون كل شئ باسم خالى  هل دا ينفع ولا اية  واية الخطوات اللازمة بحيث انه يكون قاعد فالبيت وفاتح حسابة وانا كمان فبيتى وفاتح حسابى  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## د/أحمد

أستاذ سمير 
أنا اريد العمل علي الهارمونيك
نزلت المؤشرات و التيمبليت
كيف يعمل مؤشر الهارمونيك؟و هل ممكن تضع لي التيمبليت المضبوط؟
لا تظهر رسومات عندي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## 4ex-KiRa

موضوع رووووعه وشكله بايكون بيتي الثاني من الان وصاعداً  :Regular Smile:  
معي سؤال الا وهو : 
متى تكون الخساره !! لانني مره فتحت صفقه وحددت نقطه للربح بدون نقطه للخساره ...
وكنت في ذلك الوقت خسران حوالي -40% وثاني يوم رجعت شفت ان المؤشر ارتفع ووصل الى نقطه جني الارباح وكانت 37% ... 
فهل هذه طريقه لتفادي الخساره ؟؟؟

----------


## atif

الاخ سمير ماهي الافتراضات الاعداية للاستوكاستك وشكرا استاذي

----------


## saly2

ا/سمير
انا شغلت اكسبيرت على كذا عمله وعاوزه الغيه من عمله معينه اعمل ايه
لما بضغط على Expert Advisor بيلغى عمل الاكسبيرت على كل العملات
انا عاوزه الغيه على عمله معينه فقط
يا ريت تعرفنى الطريقه ازاى
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## FANAR

الاستاذ سمير  /    شكرا علي الرد    -------  ولكن  ---  هل يوجد برنامج  اخر يعمل علية الاكسيبيرت 24 ساعة  طالما متصل بالنت     ----------------------    شكرا علي اهتمامك ومساعدتك   -----------------------

----------


## justme

متى تخرج الاخبار الامريكيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ارجوا الرد السريع بالنسبة للبنوك ياستاذ سمير قولت لى ان البنوك الخاص افضل من الحكومية وفعلا البنك الاهلى مثلا طلب حد ادنى لفتح حساب جارى عملات اجنبية  500 دولار  فياترى اى البنوك الخاصة هيا اقل من ذلك على سبيك خبرتك وهل لازم افتح حساب فالبنك بالدولار ولا ممكن افتحه مصرى وهما بقا لما يحولوا لبنك جى مورجان يبقى بالدولار ولا تنصحنى باية

 البنوك تختلف فى بيطلب 1000 دولار وفى بيطلب اقل وفى اكتر
مثل البنك العربى الافريقى مش عارف اذا كان فى بنوك بتقبل اقل من 500 دولار ام لا 
بالنسبة للتحويل لابد ان يكون حسابك بالدولار فى اغلب البنوك وحسب الوضع الاقتصادى للبلد يعنى فى اوقات بنوك بتوفر لك الدولار واوقات تقولك وفرها انت

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله بعد اذنكم فى اسالتى الكتيرة والغلسة اوى دى نور على نور دلوقتى انا خالى لدية حساب فى اف اكس سول فقاترحت علية بدل وجع الراس من فتح حساب وارسال الاوراق  انه يطلب من الشركة انها تفتح له حساب اخر برقم سرى اخر  بحيث يكون له هوا منصة بكلمة السر خاصة بها  وانا ايضا يكون لى منصة او حساب خاص بى  بحيث انى اتداول فقط ويكون كل شئ باسم خالى  هل دا ينفع ولا اية  واية الخطوات اللازمة بحيث انه يكون قاعد فالبيت وفاتح حسابة وانا كمان فبيتى وفاتح حسابى

 طبعا ينفع وخليه يعمل لك ورقة ادارة حساب مع الشركة بس

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير 
> أنا اريد العمل علي الهارمونيك
> نزلت المؤشرات و التيمبليت
> كيف يعمل مؤشر الهارمونيك؟و هل ممكن تضع لي التيمبليت المضبوط؟
> لا تظهر رسومات عندي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 مؤشرات الهارمونيك كثيرة وممكن تجرب اللى موجود فى موضوع اخونا ناشئ فى اول صفحة
لكن اغلب اللى بيتعاملوا مع الهارمونيك بيتعاملوا بيه يدوى بدون مؤشرات
ممكن عدم ظهور النماذج اما لم تعلم على allow dll imports
او لا يوجد نموذج حاليا على الفريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> موضوع رووووعه وشكله بايكون بيتي الثاني من الان وصاعداً  
> معي سؤال الا وهو : 
> متى تكون الخساره !! لانني مره فتحت صفقه وحددت نقطه للربح بدون نقطه للخساره ...
> وكنت في ذلك الوقت خسران حوالي -40% وثاني يوم رجعت شفت ان المؤشر ارتفع ووصل الى نقطه جني الارباح وكانت 37% ... 
> فهل هذه طريقه لتفادي الخساره ؟؟؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم والموضوع والمنتدى منورين بيك 
الخسارة اما تكون عائمة لحين اغلاق الصفقة او عند نقطة الوقف
فان كنت لا تتعامل مع الوقف فهذا من المخاطر التى نحذرك منها وليس شرط رجوع المؤشر الى الربح تانى يوم وقد يظل يعاكسك حتى يصفر الحساب

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير ماهي الافتراضات الاعداية للاستوكاستك وشكرا استاذي

 الافتراضات الاصلية هى 5 - 3 - 3

----------


## سمير صيام

> ا/سمير
> انا شغلت اكسبيرت على كذا عمله وعاوزه الغيه من عمله معينه اعمل ايه
> لما بضغط على Expert Advisor بيلغى عمل الاكسبيرت على كل العملات
> انا عاوزه الغيه على عمله معينه فقط
> يا ريت تعرفنى الطريقه ازاى
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اقفلى الشارت اللى عليه العملة والاكسبيرت وبس

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير  /    شكرا علي الرد    -------  ولكن  ---  هل يوجد برنامج  اخر يعمل علية الاكسيبيرت 24 ساعة  طالما متصل بالنت     ----------------------    شكرا علي اهتمامك ومساعدتك   -----------------------

 لا يوجد حل الا رفعه على سيرفر ليعمل 24 ساعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> متى تخرج الاخبار الامريكيه

 فى الفترة الامريكية بداية من حدود الساعة 14.30 بتوقيت مصر والسعودية

----------


## saly2

ا/سمير
انا مشغله اكسبيرت وكان مفروض جمع النتيجه حوالى 120نقطه ولكن جمعهم على الشارت100
ممكن اعرف هل تشغيل الاكسبيرت يوجد خصومات اخرى لا اعرفها ام يوجد خطأ فى هذه الشركه
ولك جزيل الشكر
انا جربت كذا تجربه وكانت نفس النتيجه الجمع اليدوى غير ما البرنامج بيحسب
وللاسف دى ديمو معرفش اسأل الشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ا/سمير
> انا مشغله اكسبيرت وكان مفروض جمع النتيجه حوالى 120نقطه ولكن جمعهم على الشارت100
> ممكن اعرف هل تشغيل الاكسبيرت يوجد خصومات اخرى لا اعرفها ام يوجد خطأ فى هذه الشركه
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> انا جربت كذا تجربه وكانت نفس النتيجه الجمع اليدوى غير ما البرنامج بيحسب
> وللاسف دى ديمو معرفش اسأل الشركة

 غالبا فى صفقة مش محسوبة وهى خاسرة
اختارى all history  وبعدين اعملى التقرير

----------


## saly2

لاه مفيش صفقات مش محسوبه لان كل صفقه هنا امامها صفقه معاكسه نظام هيدج لسه مخرجتش
وانا مش عارفه هل الاكسبيرت ليه خصومات اخرى لانى مش عارفه هل فى الحقيقى ممكن يحصل دا
انا لسه فاتحه حساب مخصوص جديد وعملت عليه الاكسبيرت وادانى النتائج دى علشان متدخلش فى عمليات تانيه
وانا جايبه الحساب دا من Account history هو فى حاجه تانيه اسمها All history

----------


## سمير صيام

> لاه مفيش صفقات مش محسوبه لان كل صفقه هنا امامها صفقه معاكسه نظام هيدج لسه مخرجتش
> وانا مش عارفه هل الاكسبيرت ليه خصومات اخرى لانى مش عارفه هل فى الحقيقى ممكن يحصل دا
> انا لسه فاتحه حساب مخصوص جديد وعملت عليه الاكسبيرت وادانى النتائج دى علشان متدخلش فى عمليات تانيه
> وانا جايبه الحساب دا من Account history هو فى حاجه تانيه اسمها All history

 ايوه وانتى فى account history  اختارى بيمين الماوس all history 
لو مضبطتش معاكى ابعتيلى بيانات الحساب مادام ديمو حتى لو على الخاص وانا اشوفه واقولك

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

> طبعا ينفع وخليه يعمل لك ورقة ادارة حساب مع الشركة بس

 بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  بارك الله فيك بس مش فاهم يعنى اية الكلام ده يعنى بالظبط وباللفظ يقول اية او يعمل اية

----------


## د/أحمد

> مؤشرات الهارمونيك كثيرة وممكن تجرب اللى موجود فى موضوع اخونا ناشئ فى اول صفحة  لكن اغلب اللى بيتعاملوا مع الهارمونيك بيتعاملوا بيه يدوى بدون مؤشرات ممكن عدم ظهور النماذج اما لم تعلم على allow dll imports او لا يوجد نموذج حاليا على الفريم

 أستاذ سمير المؤشرات عندي لا تظهر  الا في البروجرام فايلس فبالتالي انا غير قادر علي ضبط اعدادتها  
و التيمبليت بتاعها برضه ما بيظهرش في التيمليتس بيظهر بعد ما بعمل لود تيمبليت  
يا ريت تحاول تساعدني يا أستاذ سمير

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 افتراضيا ... ما هي النسبة التي فوق المتوسط بالنسبة لعدد مرات مضاعفة رأس المال خلال شهر عند المتاجرة بالفوركس ؟ على أساس المتاجرة بنصف العقود في كل صفقة ؟ يعني هل من الممكن مضاعفة رأس المال 15 مرة 1500% بالشهر . . مثلا ؟؟  
 و سؤالي الآخر بارك الله فيك هو : كيف و من أين يمكن ضبط مسطرة الميتاتريدر لأنني أجدها في جهازي الآخر تعطي أرقاما مضافا اليها الصفر العشري وذلك عندما أقيس المسافة بالنقاط ؟؟ 
 بوركت

----------


## justme

> لا يوجد حل الا رفعه على سيرفر ليعمل 24 ساعة

  الساعه الساعة 14.30 تعني الساعه 2 و نصف ظهرا صح

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه
اريد الاشتراك مع اكثر من وسيط لتوزيع راس المال عليهم حتى لا اضع البيض كله فى سله واحده
اريد ان اعرف كيف اتاكد من الشركه او كيف اختار الشركه المضمونه هل حسب مكانها ام ماذا
فلقد صدمت فى شركه كراون فوركس بعد ما كنت اعتقد انها شركه عملاقه ولها اعلانات عديده مثل سى ان بى سى العربيه وبعد ما كنت انوى ان اضع فيها مبلغ كبير وان لن تمانع فى شرح الطريقه وتبسيطها لى
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  بارك الله فيك بس مش فاهم يعنى اية الكلام ده يعنى بالظبط وباللفظ يقول اية او يعمل اية

 صلى الله عليه وسلم
يعنى فى الشركة فى نموذج لادارة الحساب عن طريق الغير فتقدر تعملها مع خالك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير المؤشرات عندي لا تظهر  الا في البروجرام فايلس فبالتالي انا غير قادر علي ضبط اعدادتها  
> و التيمبليت بتاعها برضه ما بيظهرش في التيمليتس بيظهر بعد ما بعمل لود تيمبليت  
> يا ريت تحاول تساعدني يا أستاذ سمير

 المؤشر لايظهر عند تركيبه وكذلك التمبلت لانه يوجد العديد من المؤشرات والتمبلت فى الفولدر فلذلك عليك بحذف جزء من المؤشرات والتمبلت حتى يظهروا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  افتراضيا ... ما هي النسبة التي فوق المتوسط بالنسبة لعدد مرات مضاعفة رأس المال خلال شهر عند المتاجرة بالفوركس ؟ على أساس المتاجرة بنصف العقود في كل صفقة ؟ يعني هل من الممكن مضاعفة رأس المال 15 مرة 1500% بالشهر . . مثلا ؟؟  
>  و سؤالي الآخر بارك الله فيك هو : كيف و من أين يمكن ضبط مسطرة الميتاتريدر لأنني أجدها في جهازي الآخر تعطي أرقاما مضافا اليها الصفر العشري وذلك عندما أقيس المسافة بالنقاط ؟؟ 
>  بوركت

 بصراحة السؤال اجابته عند اصحاب ملفات الاكسل الغير واقعية
ماتقوله لا تستطيع تطبيقه الا بمخاطرة عالية جدا والمخاطرة العالية جدا معناها قصر وجودك فى هذا السوق
سؤالى لك هل جربيت ما تطرحه لمدة 6 شهور متواصلة بنجاح تام على حساب ديمو

----------


## سمير صيام

> الساعه الساعة 14.30 تعني الساعه 2 و نصف ظهرا صح

 تمام

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه
> اريد الاشتراك مع اكثر من وسيط لتوزيع راس المال عليهم حتى لا اضع البيض كله فى سله واحده
> اريد ان اعرف كيف اتاكد من الشركه او كيف اختار الشركه المضمونه هل حسب مكانها ام ماذا
> فلقد صدمت فى شركه كراون فوركس بعد ما كنت اعتقد انها شركه عملاقه ولها اعلانات عديده مثل سى ان بى سى العربيه وبعد ما كنت انوى ان اضع فيها مبلغ كبير وان لن تمانع فى شرح الطريقه وتبسيطها لى
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للشركات عليك بانه تم التعامل معها ىف السحب والايداع بكل سهولة وبدون ماشكل
والاهم هى لو تعرف كيفية تغطية الشركة لعقودك ونسبة التغطية وهل هى ماركت ميكر ام لا

----------


## 4ex-KiRa

عدنا مره ثانيه بسؤال اعتقد انه سهل ... 
انا مش فاهم حكايه البيع والشراء بالتفصيل ...
مثلاً عند الشراء فنحن نشتري العمله بسعر ونبيعه بسعر اعلى عندما ترتفع ...
كيف في حالة البيع ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> عدنا مره ثانيه بسؤال اعتقد انه سهل ... 
> انا مش فاهم حكايه البيع والشراء بالتفصيل ...
> مثلاً عند الشراء فنحن نشتري العمله بسعر ونبيعه بسعر اعلى عندما ترتفع ...
> كيف في حالة البيع ؟؟؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
هنقول الزوج هو اليورو دولار
فى حالة الشراء تشترى اليورو بسعر اقل وتبيعه بسعر اعلى لتربح
فى حالة البيع تشترى الدولار بسعر اقل وتبيعه بسعر اعلى لتربح 
لاتنسى انت تتعامل مع ازواج للعملات وليس اسهم

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

الأخ الفاضل أبو عبدالرحمن السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عن طريقكم حاولت أن أفتح حساب خالي FXSOL من الفوائد لكن اليوم وصلني ايميل من حضرتكم يرفض فتح حساب لغير العرب بحجة انني الماني الجنسية و الأقامة .
لكن أنا مسلم عربي جنسيتي المانية و أرغب بفتح حساب خالي من الفوائد الربوية هل عندكم حل لهذه المعضلة!
مع الشكر وآسف على الازعاج

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الفاضل أبو عبدالرحمن السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عن طريقكم حاولت أن أفتح حساب خالي FXSOL من الفوائد لكن اليوم وصلني ايميل من حضرتكم يرفض فتح حساب لغير العرب بحجة انني الماني الجنسية و الأقامة .
> لكن أنا مسلم عربي جنسيتي المانية و أرغب بفتح حساب خالي من الفوائد الربوية هل عندكم حل لهذه المعضلة!
> مع الشكر وآسف على الازعاج

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
للاسف اخى الكريم هذه سياسة الشركة والتى ليس شرط ان يكون المتداول العربى راضى عنها او يقبلها ولايوجد حل لها الا تسجيلك فى الشركة باوراق بلدك الاصلى

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

> صلى الله عليه وسلم  يعنى فى الشركة فى نموذج لادارة الحساب عن طريق الغير فتقدر تعملها مع خالك

  بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله *نوع الحساب**الوصف*حساب فرديأنا المالك الوحيد لهذا الحسابحساب مشتركأنا افتح هذا الحساب مع شخص آخرحساب شركةأنا افتح هذا الحساب باسم مؤسسةحساب أماناتأنا افتح هذا الحساب كأمين لمبالغ محتجزة لمستفيد آخرحساب IRAأنا افتح هذا الحساب كحساب تقاعدي غير مقيد ضريبيًا
عن طريق وصيحساب إضافيأنا لدي حساب آخر لدى FX Solutionsحساب مدار
أنا مهتم بفتح حساب سيديره طرف ثالث     دى الحسابات الموجود فى الشركة بس 1- هل اى نوع اختار بحيث تكون كلمة السر ليا بس 2- اين هو الرابط 3- الحساب الجديد ياترى باسمى وكل حاجة بتاعتى ماعدا كشف الحساب البنكى بتاع خالى  4- ام انه علية ارسال اوراق اخرى خاصة به وماهى ارجو كتابة الخطوات المطلوبة مننا بالترتيب   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:    ياغالى والله اان لومكانك اهرب فمكاااااااااان بعيد عن الاسئلة الكتيرة دى ربنا يكون فى عونك

----------


## cata.1966

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة للشركات عليك بانه تم التعامل معها ىف السحب والايداع بكل سهولة وبدون ماشكل والاهم هى لو تعرف كيفية تغطية الشركة لعقودك ونسبة التغطية وهل هى ماركت ميكر ام لا

  بالنسبه للجدول التى تكون مسجله فيه وهو حسب ما اذكر ANB او حاجه مثل كده
وكمان سمعت ان الشركات السوسريه هى الاكثر امانا لانه زى ما انت عارف سويسرا ووضعها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

> الأخ الفاضل أبو عبدالرحمن السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عن طريقكم حاولت أن أفتح حساب خالي FXSOL من الفوائد لكن اليوم وصلني ايميل من حضرتكم يرفض فتح حساب لغير العرب بحجة انني الماني الجنسية و الأقامة .
> لكن أنا مسلم عربي جنسيتي المانية و أرغب بفتح حساب خالي من الفوائد الربوية هل عندكم حل لهذه المعضلة!
> مع الشكر وآسف على الازعاج

 بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله احيى فيك ياخى اصرارك على الحلال فالحلال بين والحرام بين  بس الحل ان شاء الله تعالى انك تخلى اى حد قريبك ومن بلدك المسلمة يكون معاه حساب بنكى وخلية يفتح حساب فى اف اكس سول باسمه بردة وبعدين خلية يعملك توكيل خاص على الحساب البنكى غير قابل للالغاء بحيث انه يكون ليك للابد اما بخصوص اسمه الى فى الشركة  هاتخلية يطلب من الشركة انه يغير كل البيانات التى لديهم مث الاسم      لا يمكن تغييره طبعا الايميل   يمكن العنوان  يمكن الهاتف  يمكن وبكدة منصتك خاصة بيك وحساب خاص بيك وكل حاجة  مجرد اسمه فقط الى هايلازمك   والله ورسوله اعلم  ارجو من الاستاذ سمير التصحيح

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبه للجدول التى تكون مسجله فيه وهو حسب ما اذكر ANB او حاجه مثل كده
> وكمان سمعت ان الشركات السوسريه هى الاكثر امانا لانه زى ما انت عارف سويسرا ووضعها
> شكرا جزيلا

 مين قال ان الشركات السويسرية اكتر امانا 
عايز الحق ولا شركة اكتر امان
المهم هل الشركة ماركت ميكر ام لا 
وما مدى تغطية الشركة للعقود عندها 
عندها نحكم على الشركة  
بالنسبة للتسجيل فى الهيئات الرقابية الان لا تفرق كتير

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله *نوع الحساب**الوصف*حساب فرديأنا المالك الوحيد لهذا الحسابحساب مشتركأنا افتح هذا الحساب مع شخص آخرحساب شركةأنا افتح هذا الحساب باسم مؤسسةحساب أماناتأنا افتح هذا الحساب كأمين لمبالغ محتجزة لمستفيد آخرحساب IRAأنا افتح هذا الحساب كحساب تقاعدي غير مقيد ضريبيًا
> عن طريق وصيحساب إضافيأنا لدي حساب آخر لدى FX Solutionsحساب مدار
> أنا مهتم بفتح حساب سيديره طرف ثالث     دى الحسابات الموجود فى الشركة بس 1- هل اى نوع اختار بحيث تكون كلمة السر ليا بس 2- اين هو الرابط 3- الحساب الجديد ياترى باسمى وكل حاجة بتاعتى ماعدا كشف الحساب البنكى بتاع خالى  4- ام انه علية ارسال اوراق اخرى خاصة به وماهى ارجو كتابة الخطوات المطلوبة مننا بالترتيب     ياغالى والله اان لومكانك اهرب فمكاااااااااان بعيد عن الاسئلة الكتيرة دى ربنا يكون فى عونك

 الحساب ياغالى حساب عادى فردى باسم خالك وهو صاحب الحق فى كل شئ فيه
بالنسبة لك سيعمل لك ورق ادارة للحساب وليس لك الحق فى اى سحب ولاغيره فقط التحكم فى البرنامج لاغير

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله احيى فيك ياخى اصرارك على الحلال فالحلال بين والحرام بين  بس الحل ان شاء الله تعالى انك تخلى اى حد قريبك ومن بلدك المسلمة يكون معاه حساب بنكى وخلية يفتح حساب فى اف اكس سول باسمه بردة وبعدين خلية يعملك توكيل خاص على الحساب البنكى غير قابل للالغاء بحيث انه يكون ليك للابد اما بخصوص اسمه الى فى الشركة  هاتخلية يطلب من الشركة انه يغير كل البيانات التى لديهم مث الاسم      لا يمكن تغييره طبعا الايميل   يمكن العنوان  يمكن الهاتف  يمكن وبكدة منصتك خاصة بيك وحساب خاص بيك وكل حاجة  مجرد اسمه فقط الى هايلازمك   والله ورسوله اعلم  ارجو من الاستاذ سمير التصحيح

 بالنسبة للحساب البنكى فوجود توكيل لايمنع صاحب الحساب من السحب حتى وان كان التوكيل ابدى
عموما موضوع انه يفتح حساب مشترك مع اخر دى لابد من ان يجد شخص يثق فيه ثقة عمياء

----------


## saly2

ا/سمير
انا بعتلك رقم الحساب مش عارفه وصل ولا لأه لان الكمبيوتر عندى فيه مشاكل
يا ريت تشوف كده سبب الفرق فى من ايه 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ذبذبة

انا مبتدئ اريد ان اعرف ما هي المؤشرات الواجب ان يعرفها المتداول بمعنى المؤشرات الاساسية او الحد الادنى من المؤشرات التي يجب علي الالمام بها

----------


## د/أحمد

ربنا يكرمك يا أستاذ سمير :Eh S(7): ........... 
المشكله كانت فعلا في امتلاء البرنامج بالمؤشرات :015:  :015:  :015:  
جزاك الله خيرا 
الأشكال ظهرت فعلا  
لكن انا بشوف في الصور الاخوه باعتين اشكال ملونه من الداخل  
دي غير موجوده عندي  
و بعدين البرنامج بيدي نقط دخول هل هي دقيقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## justme

> تمام

  بصراحه مافهمت  لان السوق الامريكي يفتح عندنا الساعه 3 ظهرا  لذلك  الافضل انك تقول لي بعد كم ساعه بعد افتتاح السوق الامريكي  تطلع الاخبار ؟

----------


## د/أحمد

كمان سؤال أستاذ سمير
اذا كنت ناوي استخدم الهارمونيك في المسابقه
فيه كذا ورشه هنا للهارمونيك
هل ده معناه الغاء الصفقات اللي هتتماثل مع اللي في الورش ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مبتدئ اريد ان اعرف ما هي المؤشرات الواجب ان يعرفها المتداول بمعنى المؤشرات الاساسية او الحد الادنى من المؤشرات التي يجب علي الالمام بها

 المؤشرات الاساسية المطلوب معرفتها 
هى الماكد
الاستوكاستك
الموفنج
RSI
البولينجر
ADX

----------


## سمير صيام

> ربنا يكرمك يا أستاذ سمير........... 
> المشكله كانت فعلا في امتلاء البرنامج بالمؤشرات 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> الأشكال ظهرت فعلا  
> لكن انا بشوف في الصور الاخوه باعتين اشكال ملونه من الداخل  
> دي غير موجوده عندي  
> و بعدين البرنامج بيدي نقط دخول هل هي دقيقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 بالنسبة لالوان الشارت تقدر تتحكم فيها من خصائص الشارت
بالنسبة لنقط الدخول ان شاء الله بتكون دقيقة لو كان مثل ال تريد او فوكس برو فهم من افضل البرامج

----------


## سمير صيام

> بصراحه مافهمت  لان السوق الامريكي يفتح عندنا الساعه 3 ظهرا  لذلك  الافضل انك تقول لي بعد كم ساعه بعد افتتاح السوق الامريكي  تطلع الاخبار ؟

 الاخبار ليس لها ميعاد محدد يعنى هتلاقى فى اخبار ميعادها 2.30 وفى اخبار 3.30 وهى الاغلب وفى اخبار 5.00 وفى اخبار 5.30 وهكذا ويمكنك الرجوع لجدول هذا الاسبوع لترى المواعيد فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> كمان سؤال أستاذ سمير
> اذا كنت ناوي استخدم الهارمونيك في المسابقه
> فيه كذا ورشه هنا للهارمونيك
> هل ده معناه الغاء الصفقات اللي هتتماثل مع اللي في الورش ؟

 لا ان شاء الله كل واحد هيكون ورؤيته فلا تقلق من هذه النقطة

----------


## 4ex-KiRa

السلام عليكم ...
سؤالي الثالث بخصوص التحليل الفني ...
الا وهو :
هل يأتي بعد كل صعود حاد هبوط والعكس ... ؟؟؟
ام ان المؤشر اذا كان مرتفع يسير بنفس الاتجاه والعكس ... ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ...
> سؤالي الثالث بخصوص التحليل الفني ...
> الا وهو :
> هل يأتي بعد كل صعود حاد هبوط والعكس ... ؟؟؟
> ام ان المؤشر اذا كان مرتفع يسير بنفس الاتجاه والعكس ... ؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ليس شرط ممكن يكون هناك استكمال للصعود وان اعتبرنا بعد كل صعود هناك هبوط المهم معرفة اين ينتهى الصعود لنعرف بداية الهبوط
لان الدخول مع كل طلوع وخصوصا من يبتعامل بدون استوب قد يدمر الحساب املا فى الهبوط

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لنقطه الوقت عندنا هنا زاءد3 حسب جرينتش
وصلى رساله من الساحل الشرقى لامريكا وهى ناقص7
معنى هذا ان اليوم 23 وهى مسجله بتاريخ 22 فبعثت للشركه قالو لى انهم لسه باعتنها من ساعه وكانت عندى الساعه 3 فى منتصف الليل(قطر) المهم هل ممكن توضح لى ازاى احسبها خوصصا ان الشركه قالت ان صلاحيه التوصيه تنتهى الساعه 3 فجرا بتاريخ 23 وليس 22
انا عايز اعرف ازاى بتتعامل مع موضوع الوقت بصفه عامه وازاى تحدده هل هو بتقيت قطر ام جرينتش ام شرق نيويورك
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ذبذبة

> المؤشرات الاساسية المطلوب معرفتها   هى الماكد الاستوكاستك الموفنج RSI البولينجر ADX

  مشكور اخي سمير ممكن روابط للشرح حقهم و افضل اعدادات الهم

----------


## ذبذبة

اخوي سمير اذا سمحتلي كمان انا عارف اني بغلبك 
اذا امكن اريد مؤشر و او برنامج يعطيني اشارة او عن طريقه اعرف انه السوق غير اتجاهه 
و اذا امكن كمان اريد مؤشر يعطيني عدد البائعين و المشتريين في السوق ولو كنسبة 
الف شكر اخي سمير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لنقطه الوقت عندنا هنا زاءد3 حسب جرينتش
> وصلى رساله من الساحل الشرقى لامريكا وهى ناقص7
> معنى هذا ان اليوم 23 وهى مسجله بتاريخ 22 فبعثت للشركه قالو لى انهم لسه باعتنها من ساعه وكانت عندى الساعه 3 فى منتصف الليل(قطر) المهم هل ممكن توضح لى ازاى احسبها خوصصا ان الشركه قالت ان صلاحيه التوصيه تنتهى الساعه 3 فجرا بتاريخ 23 وليس 22
> انا عايز اعرف ازاى بتتعامل مع موضوع الوقت بصفه عامه وازاى تحدده هل هو بتقيت قطر ام جرينتش ام شرق نيويورك
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بتوقيت اللى الشركة بتستخدمه هو الفيصل بينكم وهو اللى ترجع له واضح انهم بيستخدموا توقيت امريكا الشرفى

----------


## د/أحمد

شكرا أخي سمير 
أنا لاحظت ان الامؤشرات لا تظهر الأشكال الماضيه :016:  
و كان فيه نموذج في بداية تكونه في عدة عملات و لاحظت اختفائهم اليوم :Yikes3:

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور اخي سمير ممكن روابط للشرح حقهم و افضل اعدادات الهم

 اتفضل هذا الرابط به الشرح لعدد من المؤشرات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43915.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير اذا سمحتلي كمان انا عارف اني بغلبك 
> اذا امكن اريد مؤشر و او برنامج يعطيني اشارة او عن طريقه اعرف انه السوق غير اتجاهه 
> و اذا امكن كمان اريد مؤشر يعطيني عدد البائعين و المشتريين في السوق ولو كنسبة 
> الف شكر اخي سمير

 للاسف لا يوجد وما تطلبه ماهو الا اشارات فنية يعنى شموع انعكاسية كسر ترندات او نماذج او دايفرجنس 
يعنى لابد ان تتعلم التحليل الفنى
ولايوجد للاسف فوليوم فى الفوركس

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أخي سمير 
> أنا لاحظت ان الامؤشرات لا تظهر الأشكال الماضيه 
> و كان فيه نموذج في بداية تكونه في عدة عملات و لاحظت اختفائهم اليوم

 اى مؤشرات ياغالى

----------


## esmo

سيدي الاستاذ/ سمير
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اود ان اسال سيادتك حيث انني مبتدأ و اخذت من المعلومات ما اراه يؤهلني لفتح حساب حقيقي و بدء العمل بعدما انتهيت من التجربة على الديمو و متابعة التوصيات و عمل خطط معينة للتعامل مع متقلبات السوق؟
اود من سيادتك ايفادي بالرد على تساؤلاتي و هي:
** هل ممكن افتح الحساب الحقيقي من خلال موقعكم موقع المتداول العربي؟
** كيف يتم ذلك؟
** ما هي المزايا التي سأستفيدها من فتح الحساب من خلالكم؟
** أي شركة ترشحونها سيادتكم لفتح الحساب بها؟ و اهم شيئ طبعا المصداقية
** في برنامج الميتاتريد يوجد شيئ اسمه الـ swap ما هو؟؟ لا افهمه لنه يتم خصم مبلغ تحت هذا البند
** ما رايك في شركة بوسطن مارشنت؟
** ما هو دعم الاكسبيرتات؟
** ما هو السكالبينج؟
** ما هو الديلنج ديسك؟ 
اعلم ان الأسئلة كثيرة و لكن اعرف ان سعة صدركم اكبر
في انتظار ردكم الكريم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## esmo

لو سمحت نسيت باقي الاسئلة
** ما هو الـ quote  و الـ requote و الـ off quote?

----------


## سمير صيام

> سيدي الاستاذ/ سمير
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> اود ان اسال سيادتك حيث انني مبتدأ و اخذت من المعلومات ما اراه يؤهلني لفتح حساب حقيقي و بدء العمل بعدما انتهيت من التجربة على الديمو و متابعة التوصيات و عمل خطط معينة للتعامل مع متقلبات السوق؟
> اود من سيادتك ايفادي بالرد على تساؤلاتي و هي:
> ** هل ممكن افتح الحساب الحقيقي من خلال موقعكم موقع المتداول العربي؟  نعم يمكنك 
> ** كيف يتم ذلك؟  عليك بالتسجيل عن طريق هذا الرابط واتباع الخطوات بعد ذلك  https://www.arabictrader.com/open_account.html 
> ** ما هي المزايا التي سأستفيدها من فتح الحساب من خلالكم؟  المييزات كثيرة منها لك الاولوية فى اى عروض فى المتداول العربى وكذلك فتح الحساب الاسلامى فلن تستيطع فتحه الا عن طريق المنتدى  
> ** أي شركة ترشحونها سيادتكم لفتح الحساب بها؟ و اهم شيئ طبعا المصداقية  المنتدى وكيل لشركتى افكسول وافكسم 
> ** في برنامج الميتاتريد يوجد شيئ اسمه الـ swap ما هو؟؟ لا افهمه لنه يتم خصم مبلغ تحت هذا البند  السواب هو الفوائد الربوية وهذه تلغى مع اشتراكك عن طريق المتداول لانه الحسابات تكون متوافقة مع الشريعة الاسلامية 
> ...

  تم الاجابة اعلاه واهلا باى اسئلة اخرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت نسيت باقي الاسئلة
> ** ما هو الـ quote  و الـ requote و الـ off quote?

 بالنسبة quote  هو طلب سعر سواء بيع او شراء
requote  هو معناه اعادة تسعير ويكون نتيجة سرعة الحركة للعملة وقتها فلا يلحق ينفذ السعر
off quote  هو معناها ان السيستم وقع او به خلل فلا يستطيع تنفيذ الطلب لك   المطلوب

----------


## esmo

يا اخي سمير
و الله مش عارف اقولك ايه
انا مكنتش متخيل ان ردك هيكون وافي بالصورة دي اضافة الى السرعة في الرد
كل يوم بتزيد في نظري و الله و بحترم موقعكم كل الاحترام
ردودك تشجع و تطمن ان اي سؤال مهما كان سيقابله رد منكم
جزاك الله كل الخير
جزاك الله كل الخير
جزاك الله كل الخير 
اخوكم د/ عصام

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اخي سمير
> و الله مش عارف اقولك ايه
> انا مكنتش متخيل ان ردك هيكون وافي بالصورة دي اضافة الى السرعة في الرد
> كل يوم بتزيد في نظري و الله و بحترم موقعكم كل الاحترام
> ردودك تشجع و تطمن ان اي سؤال مهما كان سيقابله رد منكم
> جزاك الله كل الخير
> جزاك الله كل الخير
> جزاك الله كل الخير 
> اخوكم د/ عصام

 جزاك الله مثله واهلا بك فى اى وقت وباى سؤال

----------


## m.mehd

السلام عليكم جميعا  ...  اخ سمير  اخواني جميعا    الرجاء الاطلاع  على  هذا  الرابط  http://www.fxsolutions.com/trading/metatrader.asp  هل شركة اف اك سولوشن  تتيح استخدام برنامج الميتاتريدر 4  ؟    او اني لم افهم الموضوع جيدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم جميعا  ...  اخ سمير  اخواني جميعا    الرجاء الاطلاع  على  هذا  الرابط  http://www.fxsolutions.com/trading/metatrader.asp  هل شركة اف اك سولوشن  تتيح استخدام برنامج الميتاتريدر 4  ؟    او اني لم افهم الموضوع جيدا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاجابة نعم بكل تاكيد

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام ... 
بالنسبة لمؤشر PrevDayAndFloatingPivot ما معنى كون الشموع أسفل من الخط الأحمر أو أعلى منه ؟ 
و على أي فريم يعمل هذا المؤشر خصوصا ؟ 
بوركت

----------


## m.mehd

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الاجابة نعم بكل تاكيد

  
طيب استاذ سمير  يعني اذا  فتحت حساب عادي  على فرض انه على منصة GTS pro 
هل من الممكن ان استخدم الميتا بنفس اليوز والباس ولا لة اجراءات  تانية  ؟  وهل نفس الرافعة المالية  ؟  غريبة  بصراحة  انا اليوم بس عرفت انه اف اكس سولوشن  صار عندهاا ميتاتريدر من ايمتااااااا   :Regular Smile:    عموما  ارجو الرد على استفساري

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب استاذ سمير  يعني اذا  فتحت حساب عادي  على فرض انه على منصة GTS pro 
> هل من الممكن ان استخدم الميتا بنفس اليوز والباس ولا لة اجراءات  تانية  ؟  وهل نفس الرافعة المالية  ؟  غريبة  بصراحة  انا اليوم بس عرفت انه اف اكس سولوشن  صار عندهاا ميتاتريدر من ايمتااااااا     عموما  ارجو الرد على استفساري

 كل حساب هيكون له بيانات دخول مختلفة والميتاتريدر من حوالى شهرين معلن عنه ولكنه بدا من حوالى اسبوعين تقريبا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام ... 
> بالنسبة لمؤشر PrevDayAndFloatingPivot ما معنى كون الشموع أسفل من الخط الأحمر أو أعلى منه ؟ 
> و على أي فريم يعمل هذا المؤشر خصوصا ؟ 
> بوركت

 المؤشر بيعتمد على البايفوت اليومى فاسفله بيع وفوقه شراء ولا يشترط الفريم لان المستويات واحدة وتتغير مع بداية كل يوم

----------


## د/أحمد

> اى مؤشرات ياغالى

 last dream patterns

----------


## سمير صيام

> last dream patterns

  

> شكرا أخي سمير 
> أنا لاحظت ان الامؤشرات لا تظهر الأشكال الماضيه 
> و كان فيه نموذج في بداية تكونه في عدة عملات و لاحظت اختفائهم اليوم

 المؤشر لا يوجد فيه باك تست حتى تستطيع ان تختبر الفرص السابقة

----------


## د/أحمد

> المؤشر لا يوجد فيه باك تست حتى تستطيع ان تختبر الفرص السابقة

 طب استخدم مؤشر ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب استخدم مؤشر ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 مافيش غير انك تطلع نماذج يدوى
او حد يوفر لك نسخة فيها باك تست

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم
هل ممكن الدخول على برنامج GTS pro وفتح عقد كل 10 دقائق بهدف 10 نقاط لان اكتشفت طريقة كل 10 دقائق اقتنص 10 نقاط 
مع الشكر والتقدير 
علما ان طريقتي على الديمو

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن الدخول على برنامج GTS pro وفتح عقد كل 10 دقائق بهدف 10 نقاط لان اكتشفت طريقة كل 10 دقائق اقتنص 10 نقاط 
> مع الشكر والتقدير 
> علما ان طريقتي على الديمو

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
نعم يمكنك ذلك

----------


## ابوعبدالله المرزوقي

عندي استفسار عن علاقة الداوجونس بالعملات اين اقدر اجد موضوع يشرح هذا

----------


## البارع

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  
الاخوه  سمير صيام  و وليد الحلو وجميع الاخوه المصريين 
لدي استفسار اذ امكن ان تفيدوني  
انا سعودي ومقيم بالسعوديه  هل يمكنني فتح حساب  بمصر 
اذكان نعم هل يكفي بان اعمل توكيل شرعي الى احد الاخوه بمصر مصدق من وزاره الخارجيه  السعوديه ليفتح حساب لي  او لابد من  الحضور الشخصي 
لو تم التحويل من الحساب  المصري  لشركه fxsol  هل ممكن ان احول  من الشركه الى حسابي بالسعوديه 
شاكر لكم تعاونكم مقدماً

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندي استفسار عن علاقة الداوجونس بالعملات اين اقدر اجد موضوع يشرح هذا

 عليك بهذه المواضيع ان شاء الله هتفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57919.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير  
> الاخوه  سمير صيام  و وليد الحلو وجميع الاخوه المصريين 
> لدي استفسار اذ امكن ان تفيدوني  
> انا سعودي ومقيم بالسعوديه  هل يمكنني فتح حساب  بمصر 
> اذكان نعم هل يكفي بان اعمل توكيل شرعي الى احد الاخوه بمصر مصدق من وزاره الخارجيه  السعوديه ليفتح حساب لي  او لابد من  الحضور الشخصي 
> لو تم التحويل من الحساب  المصري  لشركه fxsol  هل ممكن ان احول  من الشركه الى حسابي بالسعوديه 
> شاكر لكم تعاونكم مقدماً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لفتح الحساب بمصر لابد ان يكون لك اقامة بمصر حتى تستطيع فتح حساب واعتقد ده غير متوفر لك
طبعا فى حالة قدرتك على فتح الحساب ممكن عن طريق توكيل فتح الحساب لكن على ما اتذكر لكن مش متاكد لابد من وجودك ليكون لك توكيل اخر فى البنك بخلاف التوكيل المصدق
لكن هناك حل اخر ان تبحث عن بنك سعودى له فرع فى مصر او العكس او بنك دولى له فرع فى مصر والسعودية بحيث يمكنك التعامل بحسابك فى السعودية مع كافة فروعه ومنها مصر

----------


## البارع

شاكر ومقدر لك أخي سمير 
جزال الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ماوكلي

الاستاذ سمير  السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاته لدي بعض الاسئلة نأ مل منك التكرم باجابتنا عليه واستحملنا شوية :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير  السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاته لدي بعض الاسئلة نأ مل منك التكرم باجابتنا عليه واستحملنا شوية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اهلا بك وباسئلتك

----------


## ماوكلي

س (1)
ماهي مواعيد افتتاح الاسواق حسب توقيت السعودية ؟ :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> س (1)
> ماهي مواعيد افتتاح الاسواق حسب توقيت السعودية ؟

 اتفضل الموقع ده اضبطه على توقيت السعودية وهيظهر لك مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق الاسواق حسب توقيتك   http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

----------


## ماوكلي

س (2) ماهي الازواج الاكثر تداولا في السوق ولماذا هذه الازواج بالذات ؟ ماهي افضل العملات تداولا وتكون ارباحها اكثر  من غيرها وكيف تصنف ازواج العملات العالمية التي  يتم تداولها ؟

----------


## ماوكلي

> اتفضل الموقع ده اضبطه على توقيت السعودية وهيظهر لك مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق الاسواق حسب توقيتك    http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

  شكرالك استاذ سمير لكن كيف اضبطه على توقيت السعودية ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> س (2) ماهي الازواج الاكثر تداولا في السوق ولماذا هذه الازواج بالذات ؟ ماهي افضل العملات تداولا وتكون ارباحها اكثر  من غيرها وكيف تصنف ازواج العملات العالمية التي  يتم تداولها ؟

 اكتر الازواج تداول يعتبر اليورو دولار وهو الافضل لانه مناسب للجميع 
لكن لو هتدور اكتر عملة كارباح فهى ايضا ستكون كخسائر وهو زوج الباوند ين  
ولا اعرف ماذا تقصد بالتصنيف

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرالك استاذ سمير لكن كيف اضبطه على توقيت السعودية ؟

 يوجد اعلى الجدول اختيار التوقيت فعليك اختيار التوقيت جرينتش +3 وهو توقيت السعودية

----------


## ماوكلي

> يوجد اعلى الجدول اختيار التوقيت فعليك اختيار التوقيت جرينتش +3 وهو توقيت السعودية

  الله يعافيك ويطول في عمرك :Hands:

----------


## ماوكلي

س(3) ماهي شركات الوساطة وكيف تكسب من متداوليها ؟ وماهي الشركات المحترمة والمضمونة؟ وكيف يتم فتح الحساب معها ؟ ياليت شرح مدعم بصور فيها شرح وافي ؟ وهل هناك ضمانات لحساباتنا من جهة حكومية كالسفارات مثلا ؟ وهل استطيع سحب ارباحي اولا بأول عن طريق بطاقات الصراف الالكتروني ؟ معليش استاذي تحمانا فأنا متحمس للعملات  بس ينقصني كثير من المعلومات امل ان اجد اجاباتها عندك فأنت شيخ المنتدي ..... :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> س(3) ماهي شركات الوساطة وكيف تكسب من متداوليها ؟ وماهي الشركات المحترمة والمضمونة؟ وكيف يتم فتح الحساب معها ؟ ياليت شرح مدعم بصور فيها شرح وافي ؟ وهل هناك ضمانات لحساباتنا من جهة حكومية كالسفارات مثلا ؟ وهل استطيع سحب ارباحي اولا بأول عن طريق بطاقات الصراف الالكتروني ؟ معليش استاذي تحمانا فأنا متحمس للعملات  بس ينقصني كثير من المعلومات امل ان اجد اجاباتها عندك فأنت شيخ المنتدي .....

 شركات الوساطة هو وسيط للمتاجرين اصحاب رؤوس المال الصغيرة واصحاب الاموال الكبيرة بيتعاملوا مع السوق مباشرة 
والشركات بتكسب من الاسبيرد  
الشركات المحترمة تختلف من شركة لاخرى حسب هل هى ماركت ميكر ام لا
لان شركات الماركت ميكر هى بتدخل ضد العميل فى اغلب الاحيان  
وفتح الحساب تختلف من شركة لاخرى وهى بتكون عن نموذج لطلب فتح الحساب + اوراق شخصية يتم ارسالها للشركة فلا يوجد اى اختلاف فى ذلك بين الشركات 
بالنسبة للضمانات لا يوجد اى جهة حكومية تضمن لك الاموال 
سحب الارباح عادى ان شاء الله عن طريق التحويل البنكى وبعض الشركات تقبل التحويل عن طريق الفيزا  
واهلا بك فلا تقلق من طرح الاسئلة

----------


## ماوكلي

الشركات المحترمة تختلف من شركة لاخرى حسب هل هى ماركت ميكر ام لا
لان شركات الماركت ميكر هى بتدخل ضد العميل فى اغلب الاحيان  عفوا ممكن توضح اكثر ؟ وماهي  هذه الشركت حتى نتجنبها ؟ مامعنى ماركت ميكر ؟ وكف تتدخل ضدالعميل ؟ :EEK!:

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشركات المحترمة تختلف من شركة لاخرى حسب هل هى ماركت ميكر ام لا
> لان شركات الماركت ميكر هى بتدخل ضد العميل فى اغلب الاحيان  عفوا ممكن توضح اكثر ؟ وماهي  هذه الشركت حتى نتجنبها ؟ مامعنى ماركت ميكر ؟ وكف تتدخل ضدالعميل ؟

 يعنى الشركة بتكون الطرف الاخر امامك فى الصفقة وبالتالى هناك نوعين الاولى شركة يهمها انك تخسر لتربح هى دون اى معوقات من الشركة والثانية تعمل معوقات لذلك

----------


## ماوكلي

> يعنى الشركة بتكون الطرف الاخر امامك فى الصفقة وبالتالى هناك نوعين الاولى شركة يهمها انك تخسر لتربح هى دون اى معوقات من الشركة والثانية تعمل معوقات لذلك

 هل هذا يعني ان شركات الوساطة لتصيد المتداولين والنصب والاحتيال عليهم ؟ وكيف اعرف انا كمتداول مبتدى مثل هذه الشركات ؟ استاذ سمير ان احس ان الشغلة فيه لف ودوران وضحك لاكل اموال المتداولين هل هذا صحيح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هذا يعني ان شركات الوساطة لتصيد المتداولين والنصب والاحتيال عليهم ؟ وكيف اعرف انا كمتداول مبتدى مثل هذه الشركات ؟ استاذ سمير ان احس ان الشغلة فيه لف ودوران وضحك لاكل اموال المتداولين هل هذا صحيح؟

 لا ليس لف ودوران لكن لابد من اختيار الشركة التى تضمن التعامل معها ولا تتعمد خسارتك

----------


## saly2

ا/سمير انا سمعت ان الشركات ممكن تحط معوقات لتشغيل الاكسبيرت مثلا كاعادة تشغيل السيرفر
كيف يمكن تلافى تلك المشكله

----------


## سمير صيام

> ا/سمير انا سمعت ان الشركات ممكن تحط معوقات لتشغيل الاكسبيرت مثلا كاعادة تشغيل السيرفر
> كيف يمكن تلافى تلك المشكله

 
والله اللى يفيدك فى النقطة دى احد المبرمجين فهو فاهم فيها اكتر منى

----------


## فارس النيلين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته استاذ سمير و اخواني الكرام عندي سوال او طلب غريب شوي... :Regular Smile: 
هل توجد طريقة معينة او مؤشر ما استطيع من خلاله معرفة كم مرة مر السعر على نقطة معينة او رينج معين خلال فترة زمنية معينة؟ارجو ان تكونو فهمتو طلبي...و جزاكم الله جميعا الف خير مقما

----------


## أبو اسامه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ سمير 
ما هي افضل رافعه ماليه يمكن استخدامها لي كمبتدء

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اين اجد موضوع يتعلق بالمتوسطات المتحركة EMA ومع المؤشرات ومارأئيك يااستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام ان استخدم المتوسطات المتحركة على الفريم 5 دقائق  
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام ... 
 ولو أن سؤالي لا يستحق السؤال أصلا ، لكن حتى يقتنع من يقتنع ، وهو : كيف نرد على من يقول أن حساب الديمو اغواء و إغراء من الشركات و اصطياد منهم بأن يعظموا لنا الأرباح حتى إذا ما فتحنا حسابا حقيقيا توالت الخسائر و بانت الحقيقة المرة التي لا يتمناها أحد ! و بالتالي فإن حساب الديمو لا قيمة له ولو كانت الأرباح محققة بالسوق فعليا !؟ 
   بوركت في مسعى الخير أيها الحبيب

----------


## sohar311

اخي العزير .. سمير
ارجوا التوضيح .. 
ايهما افضل بالنسبة لإختيار افضل وقت للتحليل واستخلاص نقاط الدعم والمقاومة اليوميه هل عند نهاية يوم 
التداول ؟ وكيف نحدد نهاية اليوم , هل هو بتغير التاريخ اليومي ام بنهاية بورصة نيويورك ؟ ارجوا الإفاده ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقديير ..
والشكر موصول لجميع القائميين على هذا المنتدى الجميل وكافة الأعضاء المشاركيين .. وبصراحه المتداول العربي منتدى متكامل بكل ما للكلمة من معنى ..

----------


## سمير صيام

ان شاء الله غدا ساجاوب على الاسئلة وناسف للتاخير فى الرد

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام  
 أنت شعلة المنتدى ولا نزكيك على الله ، و يشهد الله أنك سبب قوي جدا لحبي لهذا المنتدى الرائع النير .. 
 فتقبل مروري و تحياتي   :Regular Smile:   
   بوركت ثم بوركت أيها الطيب

----------


## EZZAT2004

> الأخ / سمير صيام  
>  أنت شعلة المنتدى ولا نزكيك على الله ، و يشهد الله أنك سبب قوي جدا لحبي لهذا المنتدى الرائع النير .. 
>  فتقبل مروري و تحياتي    
>    بوركت ثم بوركت أيها الطيب

 صدقت والله اخي العزيز :Regular Smile:  الأستاذ سمير من افضل الناس اللي  تعاملت معهم في المنتدى  بارك الله فيه وجزاه عنا كل الخير  ودي وحبي لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته استاذ سمير و اخواني الكرام عندي سوال او طلب غريب شوي...
> هل توجد طريقة معينة او مؤشر ما استطيع من خلاله معرفة كم مرة مر السعر على نقطة معينة او رينج معين خلال فترة زمنية معينة؟ارجو ان تكونو فهمتو طلبي...و جزاكم الله جميعا الف خير مقما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لطلبك اعتقد ان اكسبيرت اللى يقدر يعمل كده ولذلك عليك بطلب ذلك فى قسم الاكسبيرتات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ سمير 
> ما هي افضل رافعه ماليه يمكن استخدامها لي كمبتدء

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افضل رافعة هى 1:100

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخواني اين اجد موضوع يتعلق بالمتوسطات المتحركة EMA ومع المؤشرات ومارأئيك يااستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام ان استخدم المتوسطات المتحركة على الفريم 5 دقائق  
> ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بموضوع اخونا وليد الحلو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27537.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27620.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t25388.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام ... 
>  ولو أن سؤالي لا يستحق السؤال أصلا ، لكن حتى يقتنع من يقتنع ، وهو : كيف نرد على من يقول أن حساب الديمو اغواء و إغراء من الشركات و اصطياد منهم بأن يعظموا لنا الأرباح حتى إذا ما فتحنا حسابا حقيقيا توالت الخسائر و بانت الحقيقة المرة التي لا يتمناها أحد ! و بالتالي فإن حساب الديمو لا قيمة له ولو كانت الأرباح محققة بالسوق فعليا !؟ 
>    بوركت في مسعى الخير أيها الحبيب

 يا هلا بيك ياغالى
الكلام ده طبعا غير صحيح لانه يوجد العديد من الحسابات التجريبية خاسرة 
واصلا من ينجح على الديمو يكون لتجارب بسيطة وبالتالى يهرول الى الحساب الحقيقى ليكون مكسبه حقيقى لكن لو جرب فترةو كافية جدا على الديمو لمدة 6 شهور ما وصل الى هذا الاقتناع

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزير .. سمير
> ارجوا التوضيح .. 
> ايهما افضل بالنسبة لإختيار افضل وقت للتحليل واستخلاص نقاط الدعم والمقاومة اليوميه هل عند نهاية يوم 
> التداول ؟ وكيف نحدد نهاية اليوم , هل هو بتغير التاريخ اليومي ام بنهاية بورصة نيويورك ؟ ارجوا الإفاده ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقديير ..
> والشكر موصول لجميع القائميين على هذا المنتدى الجميل وكافة الأعضاء المشاركيين .. وبصراحه المتداول العربي منتدى متكامل بكل ما للكلمة من معنى ..

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للتحليل يمكن التحليل على الفريمات الكبييرة مثل الاسبوعى واليومى والاربع ساعات ويكون الاغلاقات هى لتاكيد الكسر او الاختراقات 
طبعا الاغلاقات تكون حسب توقيت اغلاق بورصة نيويورك 
وتحت امرك دائما

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام  
>  أنت شعلة المنتدى ولا نزكيك على الله ، و يشهد الله أنك سبب قوي جدا لحبي لهذا المنتدى الرائع النير .. 
>  فتقبل مروري و تحياتي    
>    بوركت ثم بوركت أيها الطيب

 بارك الله فيك واحبك الله الذى احببتنى فيه يارب ويجمعنا تحت ظله يوم القيامة

----------


## سمير صيام

> صدقت والله اخي العزيز الأستاذ سمير من افضل الناس اللي  تعاملت معهم في المنتدى  بارك الله فيه وجزاه عنا كل الخير  ودي وحبي لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

 الله يكرمك يارب وربنا يقدرنا نكون على قدر المسئولية

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي واستاذي الفاضل سمير صيام لدي ابضعة اسئله بسيطة لكنها تنفعنل كثيرا اتمنى الاجابه السريعه عليها وشكرا لك مقدما  
1- هل ان معدل الحركة اليومي للعمله هو الهاي واللو اليومي لهذه العمله ؟
2- اذا وصل سعر عمله معينه الى هاي هو 1000 وان معدل الحركة اليوميه مثلا 100 فان ادنى سعر ممكن ان يصله هذا الزوج هو 900 ؟
3- هل ان الهاي واللو لليوم السابق يعتبران دعم ومقاومه لليوم الحالي ؟
واذا كانتا كذلك فهذا معناه ان الهاي واللو الاسبوعي ايضا دعم ومقاومه وكذلك الشهري ؟
4- ما هو معدل الحركة اليومي للعملات التاليه 1- باوند دولار 2- يورو دولار 3- يورو ين 4- دولار فرنك 5- دولار ين ؟
5- اهم طلب هل يوجد امر او مؤشر او سكربت او اكسبريت يقوم بعمليه البيع او الشراء المعلق ليس على اساس سعر معين يصله الزوج وانما على اغلاق شمعه معينه فوق او تحت هذا السعر ؟ 
ولك مني كل تقدير واحترام

----------


## قناة الأمه

أستاذ سمير 
اذا دخلت صفقه بدون ستوب لوس و بهدف 50 و تحرك السعر لصالحي 100 نقطه مثلا لصالحي 
كيف يمكنني مطاردة الربح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير 
> اذا دخلت صفقه بدون ستوب لوس و بهدف 50 و تحرك السعر لصالحي 100 نقطه مثلا لصالحي 
> كيف يمكنني مطاردة الربح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يا هلا بيك
عليك بوضع استوب متحرك منذ بداية كل 50 نقطة او 75 وهو سيحرك الاستوب كل 50 او 75 فى طريقه للربح

----------


## قناة الأمه

قصدي كيف أحمي ارباحي و أخذ أكبر قدر من النقاط التي سيحققها بعد هدفي؟

----------


## قناة الأمه

يعني ايه استوب متحرك منذ بداية كل 50 نقطه؟ و كبف أفعلها علي الجي تي اس؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> قصدي كيف أحمي ارباحي و أخذ أكبر قدر من النقاط التي سيحققها بعد هدفي؟

  

> يعني ايه استوب متحرك منذ بداية كل 50 نقطه؟ و كبف أفعلها علي الجي تي اس؟

 استوب متحرك يعنى يقوم بتحريك عدد من النقاط المحددة ماداك الرصيد للصفقة به ربح بنفس عدد النقاط 
واسمه trialling stop  وستجده بجانب الاستوب والليمت لاى صفقة فى افكسول

----------


## قناة الأمه

يعني لما أحدد هدف ربح 50 مثلا و تريلنج ستوب 50  لا يقوم البرنامج بغلق الصفقه بعد تحقق الهدف بل ينتظر و اذا حقق 50 نقطه اخري يحسبها الي رصيدي و اذا ارتد اكثر من 50 يقوم بغلق الصفقه محتفظا بالخمسين الهدف الذي حددته كل هذا دون ان اضطر الي تحديد نقطه منذ البدايه كستوب لوس
هل ما فهمته هذا صحيح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني لما أحدد هدف ربح 50 مثلا و تريلنج ستوب 50  لا يقوم البرنامج بغلق الصفقه بعد تحقق الهدف بل ينتظر و اذا حقق 50 نقطه اخري يحسبها الي رصيدي و اذا ارتد اكثر من 50 يقوم بغلق الصفقه محتفظا بالخمسين الهدف الذي حددته كل هذا دون ان اضطر الي تحديد نقطه منذ البدايه كستوب لوس
> هل ما فهمته هذا صحيح؟

 الاستوب المتحرك مرتبط بالاستوب فقط وليس مرتبط بالهدف
فلو حددتى الهدف 50 ووصل اليها فسيغلق الصفقة فورا
لكن لو الهدف 150 والاستوب المتحرك 50 والاستوب الاصلى 150 
فلو تحرك الربح الى 50 نقطة ربح قسيحرك الاستوب ليصبح 100 بدلا من 150 ولو تحرك بالربح الى 100 نقطة يحرك الاستوب ليصبح 50 فقط وهكذا

----------


## Munir

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما هى مواعيد تداول الذهب والفضة ,متى يغلق ومتى يفتح ....؟
شاكرين ومقدرين حسن تعاونكم ...وكل عام وانتم بخير وتمنيتنا بمزيد من التقدم ...

----------


## forex rising

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي واستاذي الفاضل سمير صيام لدي ابضعة اسئله بسيطة لكنها تنفعنل كثيرا اتمنى الاجابه السريعه عليها وشكرا لك مقدما  
> 1- هل ان معدل الحركة اليومي للعمله هو الهاي واللو اليومي لهذه العمله ؟
> 2- اذا وصل سعر عمله معينه الى هاي هو 1000 وان معدل الحركة اليوميه مثلا 100 فان ادنى سعر ممكن ان يصله هذا الزوج هو 900 ؟
> 3- هل ان الهاي واللو لليوم السابق يعتبران دعم ومقاومه لليوم الحالي ؟
> واذا كانتا كذلك فهذا معناه ان الهاي واللو الاسبوعي ايضا دعم ومقاومه وكذلك الشهري ؟
> 4- ما هو معدل الحركة اليومي للعملات التاليه 1- باوند دولار 2- يورو دولار 3- يورو ين 4- دولار فرنك 5- دولار ين ؟
> 5- اهم طلب هل يوجد امر او مؤشر او سكربت او اكسبريت يقوم بعمليه البيع او الشراء المعلق ليس على اساس سعر معين يصله الزوج وانما على اغلاق شمعه معينه فوق او تحت هذا السعر ؟ 
> ولك مني كل تقدير واحترام

 الى الاخ سمير اتوقع انك لم تشاهد مشاركتي التي تحتوي على اسئلتي لانها كانت في اخر صفحه507 
فاتمنى من ان تستطيع الاجابه عليها الان 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما هى مواعيد تداول الذهب والفضة ,متى يغلق ومتى يفتح ....؟
> شاكرين ومقدرين حسن تعاونكم ...وكل عام وانتم بخير وتمنيتنا بمزيد من التقدم ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مواعيد التداول مرتبط مع شركات الوساطة التى بهم مثل افكسول ومواعيدهم هى نفسها مواعيد العملات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي واستاذي الفاضل سمير صيام لدي ابضعة اسئله بسيطة لكنها تنفعنل كثيرا اتمنى الاجابه السريعه عليها وشكرا لك مقدما   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> 1- هل ان معدل الحركة اليومي للعمله هو الهاي واللو اليومي لهذه العمله ؟  نعم هو الفرق بينهم  
> 2- اذا وصل سعر عمله معينه الى هاي هو 1000 وان معدل الحركة اليوميه مثلا 100 فان ادنى سعر ممكن ان يصله هذا الزوج هو 900 ؟  نظريا نعم لكن عمليا لا لانه ممكن يتحرك اعلىل من ذلك او افقل من ذلك لان المعدل اليومى هو متوسط له  
> 3- هل ان الهاي واللو لليوم السابق يعتبران دعم ومقاومه لليوم الحالي ؟  نعم لو كان تم استكماله واصبح قمة او قاع وليس مجر تكون اخر شمعة فى اليوم وياتى اليوم التالى لاستكمال الصعود او الهبوط 
> واذا كانتا كذلك فهذا معناه ان الهاي واللو الاسبوعي ايضا دعم ومقاومه وكذلك الشهري ؟  نعم  
> 4- ما هو معدل الحركة اليومي للعملات التاليه 1- باوند دولار 2- يورو دولار 3- يورو ين 4- دولار فرنك 5- دولار ين ؟  اليك هذا الموضوع هيفيدك ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68186.html 
> 5- اهم طلب هل يوجد امر او مؤشر او سكربت او اكسبريت يقوم بعمليه البيع او الشراء المعلق ليس على اساس سعر معين يصله الزوج وانما على اغلاق شمعه معينه فوق او تحت هذا السعر ؟  اعتقد تراجع اكسبيرتات اخونا وضاح او اخونا وجدى واعتقد ستجد ذلك فى قسم الاكسبيرتات  
> ولك مني كل تقدير واحترام

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم وااسف لتاخر الرد لانى لم اراها

----------


## henry66

موضوع رائع وجميل ومن اكثر المواضيع افادة للمبتدئين امثالنا في المنتدي ارجو المواصلة

----------


## قناة الأمه

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخ سمير  
يعني ما فيش طريق أطارد بيها الربح من غير ما أحط ستوب 
ماشي  
طيب كمان سؤال 
لو انا رصيدي مثلا 50 دولر علي حساب مايكرو يعني معايا 500 نقطه  
لو دخلت صفقه بعقد واحد  بدون ستوب , عند خساره كم نقطه الجهاز يقفل لي الصفقه؟ 
هل هيسمح لي أخسر الخمسمية نقطه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخ سمير  
> يعني ما فيش طريق أطارد بيها الربح من غير ما أحط ستوب 
> ماشي  
> طيب كمان سؤال 
> لو انا رصيدي مثلا 50 دولر علي حساب مايكرو يعني معايا 500 نقطه  
> لو دخلت صفقه بعقد واحد  بدون ستوب , عند خساره كم نقطه الجهاز يقفل لي الصفقه؟ 
> هل هيسمح لي أخسر الخمسمية نقطه؟

 اهلا بك 
الخسارة تصفر عند خسارة ال 500 نقطة وفى بعض الشركات لو محجوز مارجدن مثلا 5 دولار يعنى 50 نقطة 
اذن المارجن هيكون عند خسارة 500 - 50 = 450 نقطة

----------


## tskdream

عناية الاستاذ/ سمير تحية طيبة وبعد،، أقوم باستخدام مؤشر الكاماريلا اليومية كعامل مساعد واستخدم الساعة 23 في الاعدادات لحساب النتائج (كما تعلم أنه يستخدم معطيات اليوم السابق لحساب اليوم التالي) المشكلة تكمن في حساب كاماريلا يوم الأحد من نتائج اليوم السابق(السبت أجازة) فهل يذهب إلي إغلاق يوم الجمعة من تلقاء نفسة  أم ماذا يحدث بالضبط حيث أن مستويات الكاماريلا  تكون ضيقة جدا جدا يوم الاحد وكذلك يوم الاثنين  فكيف يمكن التغلب علي تلك المشكلة؟

----------


## tskdream

سؤال أخر ياأخ سمير أعرف أن الوسطاء في تجارة العملات مثل FXSOL , FXCM, INTERBANK....etc  أما أن يكون لهم لوحة التعامل الخاصة بهم أو يقوموا بتأجير لوحة تعامل من شركة ما   يتطلب الأمر بعد ذلك  مزود .لخدمة الاسعارالحية مزود للبيانات  والخرائط البيانية مزوذ لخدمة الأخبار أن كنت في حاجة إليها.  وهذا كله أعتقد أنه يتم عن طريق سوفت وير  وما أريد أن أعرفة هل يتطلب الأمر أى نوع من أنواع الهارد وير وماهو؟ هل هناك رابط معين تود أن تزودني به للاطلاع علي كيفية عمل البروكر من الالف الي الياء ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديري

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم استاذ سمير انا متاسف لكثرة اسئلتي ولكنها مفيده وكذلك انا تربيت بهذا المنتدى والسؤال هو 
اني ومنذ فتره بسيطة لقيت استتراتيجة تعتمد على اختراق الدعم والمقاومه ويفلترها بعض المؤشرات ولكن فرصها قليله اسبوعيا 
لذا اردت ان اطورها واجعلها تعمل على الارتداد ايضا ولكن المشكله هو انلما ينزل السعر الى دعم قوي ويرتد منه تكون كل المؤشرات التي اعتمد عليها تشير الى النزول فطلبي هو هل هنالك مؤشر لفلتره الفرصه فرصة الارتداد ؟
واشكركم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> عناية الاستاذ/ سمير تحية طيبة وبعد،، أقوم باستخدام مؤشر الكاماريلا اليومية كعامل مساعد واستخدم الساعة 23 في الاعدادات لحساب النتائج (كما تعلم أنه يستخدم معطيات اليوم السابق لحساب اليوم التالي) المشكلة تكمن في حساب كاماريلا يوم الأحد من نتائج اليوم السابق(السبت أجازة) فهل يذهب إلي إغلاق يوم الجمعة من تلقاء نفسة  أم ماذا يحدث بالضبط حيث أن مستويات الكاماريلا  تكون ضيقة جدا جدا يوم الاحد وكذلك يوم الاثنين  فكيف يمكن التغلب علي تلك المشكلة؟

  
هلا ياغالى
الافضل لك ان تستخدم ال تريد وهو لايوجد به هذه النقطة وهو يستخدم بيانات الجمعة ليوم الاتنين

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال أخر ياأخ سمير أعرف أن الوسطاء في تجارة العملات مثل FXSOL , FXCM, INTERBANK....etc  أما أن يكون لهم لوحة التعامل الخاصة بهم أو يقوموا بتأجير لوحة تعامل من شركة ما   يتطلب الأمر بعد ذلك  مزود .لخدمة الاسعارالحية مزود للبيانات  والخرائط البيانية مزوذ لخدمة الأخبار أن كنت في حاجة إليها.  وهذا كله أعتقد أنه يتم عن طريق سوفت وير  وما أريد أن أعرفة هل يتطلب الأمر أى نوع من أنواع الهارد وير وماهو؟ هل هناك رابط معين تود أن تزودني به للاطلاع علي كيفية عمل البروكر من الالف الي الياء ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديري

 هذه النقطة تختلف من شركة لاخرى واللى تقصده انت اسمها white label  وهى تختلف من شركة لاخرى فى شروطها 
بالنسبة لالية الشركات ساضع لك لينكات لاحقا لانى خارج البيت الان

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم استاذ سمير انا متاسف لكثرة اسئلتي ولكنها مفيده وكذلك انا تربيت بهذا المنتدى والسؤال هو 
> اني ومنذ فتره بسيطة لقيت استتراتيجة تعتمد على اختراق الدعم والمقاومه ويفلترها بعض المؤشرات ولكن فرصها قليله اسبوعيا 
> لذا اردت ان اطورها واجعلها تعمل على الارتداد ايضا ولكن المشكله هو انلما ينزل السعر الى دعم قوي ويرتد منه تكون كل المؤشرات التي اعتمد عليها تشير الى النزول فطلبي هو هل هنالك مؤشر لفلتره الفرصه فرصة الارتداد ؟
> واشكركم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الفلتر الذى انصحك به ولن اقول لك ابعد المزيد من المؤشرات ركز على التحليل الفنى من دعم ومقاومة وشموع ودايفرجنس وترندات ومستويات فايبو فهى افضل الفلترات

----------


## cvv5

مرحبا
استاذ سمير صيام اريد منك برنامج تداول يضم النفط والذهب الفضة

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا
> استاذ سمير صيام اريد منك برنامج تداول يضم النفط والذهب الفضة

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للذهب والفضة موجود فى افكسول سواء استراليا او امريكا 
بالنسبة للفضة فالعديد من الشركات التى بها ميتاتريدر به الدهب

----------


## zenab-elghazaly

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا علي تفضلكم بالاجابة عن اسئلتنا واود من سيادتكم ان كان باستطاعتك ان تدلني علي اخوات في المنتدي تكن لهن خبرة بالفوريكس لاتبادل المعلومات معهن اكون شاكرة جدا لاني حديثة الانضمام بالمنتدي والحقيقة اود اتعلم الفوريكس علي يد اخت فاضلة من المنتدي وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا علي تفضلكم بالاجابة عن اسئلتنا واود من سيادتكم ان كان باستطاعتك ان تدلني علي اخوات في المنتدي تكن لهن خبرة بالفوريكس لاتبادل المعلومات معهن اكون شاكرة جدا لاني حديثة الانضمام بالمنتدي والحقيقة اود اتعلم الفوريكس علي يد اخت فاضلة من المنتدي وجزاك الله خيرا.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اهلا اخت زينب واى استفسارات تحت امرك وما هذا الموضوع الا لذلك
بالنسبة للاخوات فيجد العدد من الاخوات هنا يتواصلوا مع الاعضاء هنا ايضا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 عندي في الميتاتريدر لا يوجد زوج الباوند/أسترالي ولا زوج الباوند/كندي و أيضا زوج الباوند/نيوزلندي 
فكيف لي أن أنزلهم و افتح الشارت الخاص لكل زوج على حدة ؟ لأنني حاولت عبثا ايجاد هذه الأزواج من   الماركت ووتش و من نيوشارت لكن دون جدوى ! 
 بوركت بمدد من السمــاء

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  عندي في الميتاتريدر لا يوجد زوج الباوند/أسترالي ولا زوج الباوند/كندي و أيضا زوج الباوند/نيوزلندي 
> فكيف لي أن أنزلهم و افتح الشارت الخاص لكل زوج على حدة ؟ لأنني حاولت عبثا ايجاد هذه الأزواج من   الماركت ووتش و من نيوشارت لكن دون جدوى ! 
>  بوركت بمدد من السمــاء

 يا هلا بيك 
علم بيمين الماوس على اسعار العملات واختار show all  وشوف هل الازواج المطلوبة موجودة ام لا فان لم تكن موجودة فاذن غير متوفرين فى الشركة عندك

----------


## خلودي

سوال مهم جدا علما بان الازواج تتاثر ببعضها مثل الدولار كندي يتاثر بالبترول والدولار الاسترالي يتاثر بالذهب والمجنون واليورو ين  بالين اريد ان اعرف الباوند بما يتاثر هل بالداو جونزام بعملة اخرى وكذلك اليورو دولار

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل سمير ودي اسالك سؤال عن خطوط ميوري ما هي مصداقيتهن وعلى اي فريم يعملن افضل وهل ان هذه الخطوط ذات مصداقية عاليه ؟
والسؤال الثاني بخصوص الفايبو اكسبانشن كيف طريقه رسميه وكيفية تحديد الهدف وكيفيه تحديد الستوب لوز وعلى اي فريم يعمل افضل ومدى مصداقيته ؟
وشكرا جزيلا لك على سعة صدرك

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
ولدي سؤال اخر لو تكرمت واجبت عنه وهو 
ما فائدة مؤشر الموفنج افرج ذو قيمه 55 100  200 وكيف نستفاد منهم كدعم ومقاومه 
وايهما افضل الاكسبونينشل او السمبل وشكرا

----------


## ahmedfouad

شكرا يا أبو عبد الرحمن عل ردك على أمس....  ما مصير استراتيجيات الـ Breakout التى تعتمد على أوردر ستوب من الهاى أو اللو لشمعة مثلا مع ستوب لوس وتارجت....!!!!! وكيف يمكن استخدام نظام OCO للاستعاضة عنهم......؟؟؟  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> سوال مهم جدا علما بان الازواج تتاثر ببعضها مثل الدولار كندي يتاثر بالبترول والدولار الاسترالي يتاثر بالذهب والمجنون واليورو ين  بالين اريد ان اعرف الباوند بما يتاثر هل بالداو جونزام بعملة اخرى وكذلك اليورو دولار

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
نعم اليورو  والباوند حاليا يتاثروا بشهية المخاطرة ولذلك يتاثروا بالداو 
واخونا رمضان شرح هذه النقطة عدة مرات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الفاضل سمير ودي اسالك سؤال عن خطوط ميوري ما هي مصداقيتهن وعلى اي فريم يعملن افضل وهل ان هذه الخطوط ذات مصداقية عاليه ؟
> والسؤال الثاني بخصوص الفايبو اكسبانشن كيف طريقه رسميه وكيفية تحديد الهدف وكيفيه تحديد الستوب لوز وعلى اي فريم يعمل افضل ومدى مصداقيته ؟
> وشكرا جزيلا لك على سعة صدرك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هى دعم ومقاومة رقمية وقوية والافضل فيها الفريمات الكبيرة مثل الاربع ساعات او الفريمات الصغيرة مع مراعاة الفريمات الاكبر
طبعا رسمها بيكون بمؤشر لذلك والاهداف بتكون الخطوط فى المنتصف سواء فى البيع او الشراء والاستوب مع كسر الخطوط -2\8 و 2\8

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ولدي سؤال اخر لو تكرمت واجبت عنه وهو 
> ما فائدة مؤشر الموفنج افرج ذو قيمه 55 100  200 وكيف نستفاد منهم كدعم ومقاومه 
> وايهما افضل الاكسبونينشل او السمبل وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هم دعم و مقاومة متحركة وتستفيد منهم بالارتداد بشموع انعكاسية  كشراء او بالكسر بيع او بالاختراق لاعلى شراء او بالارتداد بيع بشموع انعكاسية

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا يا أبو عبد الرحمن عل ردك على أمس....  ما مصير استراتيجيات الـ Breakout التى تعتمد على أوردر ستوب من الهاى أو اللو لشمعة مثلا مع ستوب لوس وتارجت....!!!!! وكيف يمكن استخدام نظام OCO للاستعاضة عنهم......؟؟؟

 ياهلا بيك 
كما  قلنت فى مواضيع القرارات الجديدة فلن تتاثر اى طريقة بالقرار سوى الطرق التى تعتمد على التعزيز والتبريد والمضاعفات المستمرة لكن الصفقات العادية وهى صفقة لكل عملة فلا مشكلة فيها بالمرة

----------


## ahmedfouad

> ياهلا بيك   كما قلنت فى مواضيع القرارات الجديدة فلن تتاثر اى طريقة بالقرار سوى الطرق التى تعتمد على التعزيز والتبريد والمضاعفات المستمرة لكن الصفقات العادية وهى صفقة لكل عملة فلا مشكلة فيها بالمرة

   طب فى حالة لو عندى ثلاث أوامر شراء معلقة على ثلاث مستويات....وعندى مستوى رابع فوقهم وضعت عليه التارجت بروفيت ليتم اغلاق الثلاث أوامر فى حالة تحقيق التارجت عنده.....هل يكفى وضع تارجت بروفيت فى هذه الأوامر....أم ما هى الطريقة المثلى فى هذه الحالة...؟؟ معلش أخ سمير مدوخك معايا شوية الواحد ماصدق يلاقى واحد فاهم فى اللخبطة ده ويقوم متشعبط فيه,,,  :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب فى حالة لو عندى ثلاث أوامر شراء معلقة على ثلاث مستويات....وعندى مستوى رابع فوقهم وضعت عليه التارجت بروفيت ليتم اغلاق الثلاث أوامر فى حالة تحقيق التارجت عنده.....هل يكفى وضع تارجت بروفيت فى هذه الأوامر....أم ما هى الطريقة المثلى فى هذه الحالة...؟؟ معلش أخ سمير مدوخك معايا شوية الواحد ماصدق يلاقى واحد فاهم فى اللخبطة ده ويقوم متشعبط فيه,,,

 ولايهمك ياغالى اسال براحتك
فى حالة تفعل الاوامر الثلاثة سيكون لديك 3 اوردرات والمفترض اغلاق العقد الاول ثم الثانى ثم الثالث وبالتالى قد تضع اوردر واحد لاغلاق الثلاث عقود لكن ممكن تفرق نقطة اواكتر بين اغلاق كل عقد واخر حسب الحركة وقتها

----------


## ahmedfouad

> ولايهمك ياغالى اسال براحتك  فى حالة تفعل الاوامر الثلاثة سيكون لديك 3 اوردرات والمفترض اغلاق العقد الاول ثم الثانى ثم الثالث وبالتالى قد تضع اوردر واحد لاغلاق الثلاث عقود لكن ممكن تفرق نقطة اواكتر بين اغلاق كل عقد واخر حسب الحركة وقتها

 تمام كده....فى الحالة ده هذا الأوردر هو أوردر OCO "اللى بيقولوا عليه" لإغلاق الثلاث عمليات الشراء ...؟ :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام كده....فى الحالة ده هذا الأوردر هو أوردر OCO "اللى بيقولوا عليه" لإغلاق الثلاث عمليات الشراء ...؟

 غالبا نعم بس اعتقد انه مع افكسم فقط هذا الاوردر وسيكون بمسميات اخرى فى الشركات الاخرى

----------


## خلودي

لو سمحت يا استاذ سمير اريد موقع لمتابعة الداو جونز لحظة بلحظة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت يا استاذ سمير اريد موقع لمتابعة الداو جونز لحظة بلحظة

 يمكنك المتابعة على شارتات برنامج ال تريد او افكسول استراليا ايضا

----------


## خلودي

> يمكنك المتابعة على شارتات برنامج ال تريد او افكسول استراليا ايضا

 يااستاذ سمير ممكن برنامج افكسول استراليا  لو سمحت لاني لم اجد الا فقط بتاع امريكا الذي لا يوجد فيه

----------


## code00000

لو سمحت انا لسة جديد وعاايز اعرف فى شرح وافى لبرنامج الميتا تريدر ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يااستاذ سمير ممكن برنامج افكسول استراليا  لو سمحت لاني لم اجد الا فقط بتاع امريكا الذي لا يوجد فيه

 اتفضلى  http://demo.fxsol.com/softdown/gtsv6...a/fxgtstsa.exe

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت انا لسة جديد وعاايز اعرف فى شرح وافى لبرنامج الميتا تريدر ؟؟

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9494.html

----------


## eleon

:Eh S(7): السلام عليكم 
هل هناك علاقة بين مؤشر داوجونز وناسداك على العملات وان كان لها علاقة كيف استطيع ان اعرف ذلك او اقيم تأثيرها ام لا احتاج الى هكذا مؤشرات في الاعتماد عليها في دخولي في الصفقات على العملات  
ودي وتقديري ولك كل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> هل هناك علاقة بين مؤشر داوجونز وناسداك على العملات وان كان لها علاقة كيف استطيع ان اعرف ذلك او اقيم تأثيرها ام لا احتاج الى هكذا مؤشرات في الاعتماد عليها في دخولي في الصفقات على العملات  
> ودي وتقديري ولك كل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ارجع الى هذا الكتاب ان شاء الله هيفيدك جدا فى هذا الموضوع    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html

----------


## eleon

تسلم ياغالي :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## tskdream

> هذه النقطة تختلف من شركة لاخرى واللى تقصده انت اسمها white label وهى تختلف من شركة لاخرى فى شروطها   بالنسبة لالية الشركات ساضع لك لينكات لاحقا لانى خارج البيت الان

 تحياتى أستاذ/ سمير  في إنتظار الروابط  مع العلم أننى لا أقصد شركات الـ white label  بل أقصد الشركة الأم (الأصل) والتى يخرج منها فيما بعد شركات الوايت ليبل ، مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## alroayss

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا أشتركت في الحساب الأسلامي شركة FXDD وعبيت البيانات وكل شي وفي الأخر أعطوني هالملفين
1= en_US-customer_agreement-fxdd
وهذا الملف مكون من 26 صفح والتوقيع في أخر صفحه هل أرسل الصفحه الأخير بالتوقيع فقط
2= en_US-fw8ben-fxdd
وهذا بعد صفحه وحده كلها تواقيع 
طيب أذا عبيتها كلها هل أقدر أرسلها بالبريد الألكتروني ولا لازم فاكس لأنهم يقولون عن طريق الفاكس
أرجو الأفاده وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا أشتركت في الحساب الأسلامي شركة FXDD وعبيت البيانات وكل شي وفي الأخر أعطوني هالملفين
> 1= en_US-customer_agreement-fxdd
> وهذا الملف مكون من 26 صفح والتوقيع في أخر صفحه هل أرسل الصفحه الأخير بالتوقيع فقط
> 2= en_US-fw8ben-fxdd
> وهذا بعد صفحه وحده كلها تواقيع 
> طيب أذا عبيتها كلها هل أقدر أرسلها بالبريد الألكتروني ولا لازم فاكس لأنهم يقولون عن طريق الفاكس
> أرجو الأفاده وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بصراحة هذا الامر لابد من الرجوع الى الشركة نفسها والدعم الفنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتى أستاذ/ سمير  في إنتظار الروابط  مع العلم أننى لا أقصد شركات الـ white label  بل أقصد الشركة الأم (الأصل) والتى يخرج منها فيما بعد شركات الوايت ليبل ، مع خالص تحياتى

 راجع هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يفيدك    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61914.html

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
سمعت عن فريق السلاحف . وسمعت أنهم يستخدمون استراتيجية الترند المكسور بالاضافه الى المضاعفات . 
أريد أن أعرف طريقة المضاعفات التي يستخدمونها . 
وجدت أثناء بحثي في المنتديات الكثير من الطرق المعتمده على المضاعفات لكني لم أستطيع أن أحدد أي منهم الأفضل . أرجو مساعدتي .
وشكرا .

----------


## المهندس محمد

السلام عليكم 
أستاذ سمير يعطيك العافية 
عندي طلب صغير  
أريد منصة أو موقع يعرض أسعار المعادن كالحديد و النحاس و المنيوم و غيرها من المواد الخام إن أمكن لأني بحثت كثيرا و لم أجد موقع يعطي هذه الأسعار  
لضرورة القصوى معلش حنغلبك معنا يا أبو سمرة  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز سمير ما هو رايك بموجات وولف ؟
وما هي افضل مؤشرات تستخدم معها وعلى اي فريم افضل ؟
وهل ان اهداف مثل 500 نقطة و700 نقطة معقوله مع هذه الموجات

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه
منذ بدات العمل على الفوركس كان هناك شركه مشهوره تعى5 دولار المهم عند فتح الصفقه ووضع الارودر كان هناك فى خانه امبغ الذى ارغب فى وضعه كان يوضع حسب ما هو حقيقا اى
مثلا 100 دور فيظهر فى اخانه 10000 اى انه كان مباشر
ولكن فى اى شركه تقريبا فياتعاملون باللوط  فما معناة وتفسيره وساعات مثلا يذكرو 10K فما معنى اللوط وهل يوجد حد ادنى فى الشركات لدخول بكذا لوط وهل هو حجم قياسى لكل شركات  
الفوركس
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> سمعت عن فريق السلاحف . وسمعت أنهم يستخدمون استراتيجية الترند المكسور بالاضافه الى المضاعفات . 
> أريد أن أعرف طريقة المضاعفات التي يستخدمونها . 
> وجدت أثناء بحثي في المنتديات الكثير من الطرق المعتمده على المضاعفات لكني لم أستطيع أن أحدد أي منهم الأفضل . أرجو مساعدتي .
> وشكرا .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضلى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59977.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38773.html 
بالنسبة لافضل الطرق فى المضاعفات فعندك طريقة الشهباء لوضاح العطار وطريقة المرونة والمضاعفات لسمير صيام من افضلهم من وجهة نظرى الشخصية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أستاذ سمير يعطيك العافية 
> عندي طلب صغير  
> أريد منصة أو موقع يعرض أسعار المعادن كالحديد و النحاس و المنيوم و غيرها من المواد الخام إن أمكن لأني بحثت كثيرا و لم أجد موقع يعطي هذه الأسعار  
> لضرورة القصوى معلش حنغلبك معنا يا أبو سمرة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
والله ياغالى لا اعرف موقع معين لكن ساسأل لك واخبرك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي العزيز سمير ما هو رايك بموجات وولف ؟
> وما هي افضل مؤشرات تستخدم معها وعلى اي فريم افضل ؟
> وهل ان اهداف مثل 500 نقطة و700 نقطة معقوله مع هذه الموجات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
موجات وولف اعرفها لكن لا استطيع الحكم عليها شخصيا جيدا لانى لم امارسها الا قليلا
لكن من اراء الكثيرين انها جيدة وبالتالى بالنسبة للاهداف هترجع للفرصة نفسها واى فريم هى عليه
وبالنسبة للمؤشرات عموما فى اى طريقة هو مساعد وليس شئ اساسى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه
> منذ بدات العمل على الفوركس كان هناك شركه مشهوره تعى5 دولار المهم عند فتح الصفقه ووضع الارودر كان هناك فى خانه امبغ الذى ارغب فى وضعه كان يوضع حسب ما هو حقيقا اى
> مثلا 100 دور فيظهر فى اخانه 10000 اى انه كان مباشر
> ولكن فى اى شركه تقريبا فياتعاملون باللوط  فما معناة وتفسيره وساعات مثلا يذكرو 10K فما معنى اللوط وهل يوجد حد ادنى فى الشركات لدخول بكذا لوط وهل هو حجم قياسى لكل شركات  
> الفوركس
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللوت بيعبر عن حجم العقد اللى هو مثلا 10000 دولار اللى هو ايضا 10k
الحد الادنى للوت يرجع الى قيمة حسابك هل ينفع ان يكون حساب مينى او ميكرو او عادى

----------


## ahmedfouad

السلام عليكم أبو عبد الرحمن...  شارت الساعة عندى يبدأ من فبراير 2009 وأنا محتاج أرجع أكثر إلى الوراء ولكن لا يمكن...هل هناك طريقة لزيادة مساحة البيانات على شارت الساعة لعمل باك تست فى 2008 و 2007 مثلا...؟؟  شاكر لك أفضالك....تحياتى...

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أبو عبد الرحمن...  شارت الساعة عندى يبدأ من فبراير 2009 وأنا محتاج أرجع أكثر إلى الوراء ولكن لا يمكن...هل هناك طريقة لزيادة مساحة البيانات على شارت الساعة لعمل باك تست فى 2008 و 2007 مثلا...؟؟  شاكر لك أفضالك....تحياتى...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اعمل الباك تست على ال تريد افضل

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك مؤشر يرسم الترند الصاعد او هابط اوتماتيكيا على كل الفريمات بدون الحاجة الى الرسم يدويا  
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير اخي العزيز :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> هل هناك مؤشر يرسم الترند الصاعد او هابط اوتماتيكيا على كل الفريمات بدون الحاجة الى الرسم يدويا  
> ولك كل الشكر والتقدير اخي العزيز

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هو المشهور مؤشر رسم ترند على اخر قاعين المتوافق مع طريقة ديمارك ونزل احد الاشخاص قبل كده رسم ترند على 3 قيعان لكن لا اعلم دقته وهو غير متوفر عندى لكن سابحث لك عنه ان شاء الله

----------


## erfan

قمت بفتح حساب تجريبي على أفكس شيلوشن ولكن كلما أحاول الدخول عليه من خلا ل منصة البرنامج  
 GTS Pro  تظهر رسالة "يوجد خطأ في ملفك سيتم إنهاء البرنامج" ؟؟ 
فما هو الحل ؟ 
معلومات الحساب اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور u1802212 
وشاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> قمت بفتح حساب تجريبي على أفكس شيلوشن ولكن كلما أحاول الدخول عليه من خلا ل منصة البرنامج  
>  GTS Pro  تظهر رسالة "يوجد خطأ في ملفك سيتم إنهاء البرنامج" ؟؟ 
> فما هو الحل ؟ 
> معلومات الحساب اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور u1802212 
> وشاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم

 اعطانى رسالة ان المستخدم خطا 
جرب ان تفتح حساب اخر ان شاء الله وتضبط معاك

----------


## erfan

شكرا أستاذ سمير لكن على أنا حاليا فاتح المتاجرة الفورية على الويب وشغال لكن البرنامج اشتغل مرة واحدة فقط وبعدها عادت الرسالة السابقة 
وعموما سجلت خروجي من الحساب ولن أدخله حتى أرى ردك لعل وعسى أعرف السبب

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أستاذ سمير لكن على أنا حاليا فاتح المتاجرة الفورية على الويب وشغال لكن البرنامج اشتغل مرة واحدة فقط وبعدها عادت الرسالة السابقة

 هل شغال على الويب بنفس المستخدم

----------


## erfan

نعم ولكن الحساب التجريبي للفرع الاسترالي وليس للأمريكي

----------


## لولو111

انا  لسه جديدة على الفوركس وحملت برنامج ميتا تريد وكنت ابغى اشوف معلومة عن الشمعة الواحدة يعني اعلى وادني سعر وفتح واغلاقه ..ولما ضغطت على الاشارة المصلب وضغطت على الشمعة ماظهررررررررررت معاية اي شئ!!!!!
وياليت كمان لو تعطوني دروس اذا كان فيه عن طرق رسم الترند الصحيح  وشكرررررررررررررررررررا مقدما..

----------


## eleon

مشكورررررررررررررر ياغالي وانا في انتظارك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم ولكن الحساب التجريبي للفرع الاسترالي وليس للأمريكي

  :Big Grin:  مش تقول كده من الاول ياباشا
انت مسجل فى استراليا وبتحاول تفتح الحساب من فرع امريكا
نزل برنامج افكسول استراليا وان شاء الله هيشتغل

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا  لسه جديدة على الفوركس وحملت برنامج ميتا تريد وكنت ابغى اشوف معلومة عن الشمعة الواحدة يعني اعلى وادني سعر وفتح واغلاقه ..ولما ضغطت على الاشارة المصلب وضغطت على الشمعة ماظهررررررررررت معاية اي شئ!!!!!
> وياليت كمان لو تعطوني دروس اذا كان فيه عن طرق رسم الترند الصحيح  وشكرررررررررررررررررررا مقدما..

 اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا
بالنسبة للبرنامج لازم تظهر البيانات فى مربع صغير بس حاول تمشى ايديك بالراحة 
او ستجديهم فى البار تحت كل البيانات لو لم يظهر او ظهر المربع الصغير 
بالنسبة للترند فعليك بقراءة التحليل الفنى لجون ميرفى بالعربى
وهذا رابطه http://www.4shared.com/file/55333272.../M_Arabic.html

----------


## kingooo

انا طاير من الفرحة, و مش مصدق عينية انى لقيت منتدى عربى بالروعة دى.......
بجد شكرا جداااا لكل واحد فى المنتدى الرائع ده.....
انا مبتدئ... و عندي شوية اسئلة؟؟؟؟
يعنى ايه indicator, template, backtest و كيف استخدمهم؟؟؟؟
ارجو الرد بالتفصيل........
شكرا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا طاير من الفرحة, و مش مصدق عينية انى لقيت منتدى عربى بالروعة دى.......
> بجد شكرا جداااا لكل واحد فى المنتدى الرائع ده.....
> انا مبتدئ... و عندي شوية اسئلة؟؟؟؟
> يعنى ايه indicator, template, backtest و كيف استخدمهم؟؟؟؟
> ارجو الرد بالتفصيل........
> شكرا مقدما

  اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ومنور الموضوع وتشرفنا بك فى المتداول العربى 
وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
بالنسبة للباك تست هو تطبيق شروط الاستراتيجية على فترات ماضية على الشارت سواء كان يدويا او من خلال اكسبيرت 
بالنسبة indicator  معناه مؤشر وهو بيكون بناء على معادلات رياضية ويعطى اشاراته بناء على هذه المعادلات 
بالنسبة template  هو حفظ شكل الشارت بالمؤشرات اللى عليه بتمبلت بحيث اقدر استرجع الشارت بنفس الشكل على اى ازواج اخرى او على نفس الشارت لو تم اغلاقه

----------


## knight09

الأستاذ سمير صيام الموقر.. شكرا جزيلا على هذا البوست الهام جدا وخصوصا للمبتدئين مثلي.
وسؤالي يتعلق بالفيبوناشي، فأحيانا يتم رسمه من أدني قاع وإلى أعلى قمة ، وأحيانا العكس وينتج عن كل طريقة ترتيب مختلف لخطوط الفابو، فمتى يتم إستخدام هذا الأسلوب ومتى يستخدم الأسلوب الثاني؟
والسؤال الآخر حول الفابو يتعلق بمستويي 23 و 61.. ما أهميتهما؟
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ سمير صيام الموقر.. شكرا جزيلا على هذا البوست الهام جدا وخصوصا للمبتدئين مثلي.
> وسؤالي يتعلق بالفيبوناشي، فأحيانا يتم رسمه من أدني قاع وإلى أعلى قمة ، وأحيانا العكس وينتج عن كل طريقة ترتيب مختلف لخطوط الفابو، فمتى يتم إستخدام هذا الأسلوب ومتى يستخدم الأسلوب الثاني؟
> والسؤال الآخر حول الفابو يتعلق بمستويي 23 و 61.. ما أهميتهما؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للفايبو يتم رسمه حسب الموجة فلو كانت الموجة هابطة يتم رسمه من اعلى الى اسفل لقياس نسب التصحيح التى تبدا من 23 فايبو
ولو كانت الموجة صاعدة يتم رسم الفايبو من اسفل لاعلى 
بالنسبة لخط 23 او 61 فهى تعتبر دعم ومقاومة للسعر

----------


## knight09

شكرا جزيلا أخ سمير

----------


## zenab-elghazaly

*انا فتحت حساب حقيقي ببونص 100 دولار وكان عرض من ضمن عروض شركة معينة وبدأت التجارة بتوصيات اخت صديقة لي وتوالي الربح مرتين وفي الثالثة ظلت الصفقة اسبوعين واغلقت علي خسارة كبيرة راح فيها الربح والرصيد وصار مالدي فقط 2 دولار انا الحقيقة كنت لا ازال اتعلم الفوريكس كمبتدأة ولم اكن انوي فتح حساب حقيقي ولكن صديقتي نصحتني بان هذه فرصة لن تعوض واني لن اخسر شي بالتقدم لاخذ البونص وانها ستكون تجربة وفرصة لن تتكرر مع اني اخبرتها انني لازلت اتعلم ومعلوماتي عن دخول السوق محدودة جدا ولكني بعد الدخول وتزوق طعم الربح والخسارة  ازداد حرصي علي الاستمرار في الحساب الحقيقي وقمت بفتح حساب في شركة اخري بقيمة 10 دولارات هي كل مااملك في البنك الالكتروني للأمانة يعني ... بس مع الاسف اختفت صديقتي  بمجرد ان اودعت المبلغ بحسابي الجديد وهو الان متروك  بما فيه وغير مستغل  فانا الحقيقة عاملة الان زي الي معلق او متروك في نص البحر او زي الي وقفوا علي السلم كما يقولون لا طلت فوق ولا تحت عموما انا سألت سيادتكم  ان تدلوني علي اخوات خبيرات بالفوريكس هنا بالمنتدي او تدلوهم علي كي اتواصل معهن واستفيد بطريقة مباشرة لاني اسئلتي ستكون كثيرة وعبيطة شوية بس دا لاني بجد اريد التعلم وانا ملاحظة ان الاسئلة التي ترد اليكم مستوي تاني اعلي بكتير من اسئلتي الي ممكن اسئلة وكأن واحدة في اولة ابتدائي في فصل تالتة ثانوي !!!! اسفة  اطلت .....*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *انا فتحت حساب حقيقي ببونص 100 دولار وكان عرض من ضمن عروض شركة معينة وبدأت التجارة بتوصيات اخت صديقة لي وتوالي الربح مرتين وفي الثالثة ظلت الصفقة اسبوعين واغلقت علي خسارة كبيرة راح فيها الربح والرصيد وصار مالدي فقط 2 دولار انا الحقيقة كنت لا ازال اتعلم الفوريكس كمبتدأة ولم اكن انوي فتح حساب حقيقي ولكن صديقتي نصحتني بان هذه فرصة لن تعوض واني لن اخسر شي بالتقدم لاخذ البونص وانها ستكون تجربة وفرصة لن تتكرر مع اني اخبرتها انني لازلت اتعلم ومعلوماتي عن دخول السوق محدودة جدا ولكني بعد الدخول وتزوق طعم الربح والخسارة  ازداد حرصي علي الاستمرار في الحساب الحقيقي وقمت بفتح حساب في شركة اخري بقيمة 10 دولارات هي كل مااملك في البنك الالكتروني للأمانة يعني ... بس مع الاسف اختفت صديقتي  بمجرد ان اودعت المبلغ بحسابي الجديد وهو الان متروك  بما فيه وغير مستغل  فانا الحقيقة عاملة الان زي الي معلق او متروك في نص البحر او زي الي وقفوا علي السلم كما يقولون لا طلت فوق ولا تحت عموما انا سألت سيادتكم  ان تدلوني علي اخوات خبيرات بالفوريكس هنا بالمنتدي او تدلوهم علي كي اتواصل معهن واستفيد بطريقة مباشرة لاني اسئلتي ستكون كثيرة وعبيطة شوية بس دا لاني بجد اريد التعلم وانا ملاحظة ان الاسئلة التي ترد اليكم مستوي تاني اعلي بكتير من اسئلتي الي ممكن اسئلة وكأن واحدة في اولة ابتدائي في فصل تالتة ثانوي !!!! اسفة  اطلت .....*

 اهلا اختى زينب
رايى الشخصى انسى انه عندك حساب حقيقى ايا كان مبلغه قليل او كثير
تعلمى ثم تعلمى ثم تعلمى وبعدها تبداى تفكرى مرة اخرى فى الحساب الحقيقى 
بالنسبة للاسئلة ماهذا الموضوع الا لتسالى اى اسئلة حتى الحضانة وليس اولى ابتدائى فقط

----------


## saly2

بارك الله فيك استاذ سمير على ردودك
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك استاذ سمير على ردودك
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 وجزاكى الله مثله وتحت امر الجميع

----------


## knight09

تحية خالصة وبعد . .
كمبتدأ في هذا السوق، فتحت حساب ديمو وتدربت وكسبت خبرة محدودة في كيفية التعامل مع الشارتز، ومنذ مدة بسيطة فتحت حساب ستاندرد حقيقي ثم غيرته إلى ميني، وقد كان من حظي السعيد أن أتعرف على هذا المنتدى وأتعرف وبشكل أعمق على تفاصيل كثيرة تساعد على اتخاذ قرارات الدخول والخروج في ومن الصفقات.
ولا أخفيكم سرا أنني ما زلت في خسارة وإن كانت محدودة، ولكن هذا دفعني إلى محاولة اتباع استراتيجية مما هو متاج في المنتدى وقد اخترت استراتيجية الأستاذ الوافي - رحمه الله - وذلك لأنها وكما أتصور الأسهل.
بعد قرائتها عدة مرات تبين أننيما زلت أحتاج إلى خبرة أكبر لتطبيقها، ولكن الفكرة التي كونتها حتى الآن هي:
يتم في البداية تحديد إتجاه الترند.
يتم تحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة القوية.
يتم تحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة المتوسطة.
ومن ثم يتم تحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج.
وقد حاولت تطبيق كل هذا ولكني غيرمتأكد من انني نفذت هذا بصورة صحيحة، ولكني لفت نظري بأن الشركة التي قمت بتوقيع العقد معها ترسل رسائل إلكترونية وبعض هذه الرسائل تحتوي على جداول دعم ومقاومة(على فريم الساعة). 
فهل يمكن الإعتماد على هذه النقاط والاستغناء عن التحليل باستخدام الأدوات المتاحة، وبناء قرارت الدخول والخروج عليها؟ 
ثانيا: ما المقصود بنقاط الدعم القوية و نقاط الدعم المتوسطة؟ بمعنى ما هو المقياس في تحديد القوة؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحية خالصة وبعد . .
> كمبتدأ في هذا السوق، فتحت حساب ديمو وتدربت وكسبت خبرة محدودة في كيفية التعامل مع الشارتز، ومنذ مدة بسيطة فتحت حساب ستاندرد حقيقي ثم غيرته إلى ميني، وقد كان من حظي السعيد أن أتعرف على هذا المنتدى وأتعرف وبشكل أعمق على تفاصيل كثيرة تساعد على اتخاذ قرارات الدخول والخروج في ومن الصفقات.
> ولا أخفيكم سرا أنني ما زلت في خسارة وإن كانت محدودة، ولكن هذا دفعني إلى محاولة اتباع استراتيجية مما هو متاج في المنتدى وقد اخترت استراتيجية الأستاذ الوافي - رحمه الله - وذلك لأنها وكما أتصور الأسهل.
> بعد قرائتها عدة مرات تبين أننيما زلت أحتاج إلى خبرة أكبر لتطبيقها، ولكن الفكرة التي كونتها حتى الآن هي:
> يتم في البداية تحديد إتجاه الترند.
> يتم تحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة القوية.
> يتم تحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة المتوسطة.
> ومن ثم يتم تحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج.
> وقد حاولت تطبيق كل هذا ولكني غيرمتأكد من انني نفذت هذا بصورة صحيحة، ولكني لفت نظري بأن الشركة التي قمت بتوقيع العقد معها ترسل رسائل إلكترونية وبعض هذه الرسائل تحتوي على جداول دعم ومقاومة(على فريم الساعة). 
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لتحديد الدعم والمقاومة فلابد من الرجوع الى القمم والقيعان والترندات والفايبوناتشى والنماذج 
وما الدعم والمقاومى التى تكون من الشركات الا البايفوت اليومى كدعم ومقاومة ممكن تجربهم لفترة لتعهرف مدوى جدوى هذه النقط 
بالنسبة لقوة الدعم او المقاومة هو مدى الارتداد منه فلو قلنا النقطة a  ارتد منها السعر 300 نقطة والنقطة b  ارتد منها السعر 150 نقطة فاذن النقطة a  هى الاقوى

----------


## knight09

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  بالنسبة لتحديد الدعم والمقاومة فلابد من الرجوع الى القمم والقيعان والترندات والفايبوناتشى والنماذج  وما الدعم والمقاومى التى تكون من الشركات الا البايفوت اليومى كدعم ومقاومة ممكن تجربهم لفترة لتعهرف مدوى جدوى هذه النقط  بالنسبة لقوة الدعم او المقاومة هو مدى الارتداد منه فلو قلنا النقطة a ارتد منها السعر 300 نقطة والنقطة b ارتد منها السعر 150 نقطة فاذن النقطة a هى الاقوى

  شكرا أستاذ سمير ..
والمقصود من الإرتداد هو أن السعر الحالي يبتعد عن مستوى الدعم -مثلا- المحدد مسبقا  كذا نقطة، أو أن هناك معنى آخر (إذا أمكن ولم تكن هناك زحمة توضيح المقصود بالإرتداد باستخدام شارت) وسأكون ممنون.
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أستاذ سمير ..
> والمقصود من الإرتداد هو أن السعر الحالي يبتعد عن مستوى الدعم -مثلا- المحدد مسبقا  كذا نقطة، أو أن هناك معنى آخر (إذا أمكن ولم تكن هناك زحمة توضيح المقصود بالإرتداد باستخدام شارت) وسأكون ممنون.
> شكرا

 اتفضل شوف السعر كيف تعامل مع المقاومة كارتداد اولا ثم اختراقها واعادة اختبارها

----------


## knight09

شكرا جزيلا أخ سمير صيام . . الشرح واضح جدا.

----------


## لولو111

شكرا يااستاذ سمير على ردك السريع سابقا   
وكمان لدي عدة اسئلة اخرى!!  والله يعينيك عليــــــــه
وانا اقرأ كتاب جون ميرفي  فيه نقاظ مافهمتها  
1-الا تجاه الثانوي هي حركة تصحيح لخط الاتجاه الرئيسي  يعني انا فهمت انه عشان نحدد الاتجاه نروح للاتحاه الثانوي..ويعني اذوصلت قمة اعلى من  السابقة  راح  يتغير اتجااااااااهه !كدا صح!!  

> طيب يقول انه بيتراجع  حركة التصحيح الفووووورية هذه بمقدار يتراوح بين الثلث والثلثين حركة خط التداول السابقة وتكرر غالبا هذه الحركة بنسبة 50 % من الحركة السابقة!!

 طيب انا مافهمت هالنقطـــــــة 
2- خطوط الاتجاه الرئيســــــي تمر بثلاث مراحل 
1-مرحلة تراكم التداول(حسيت انه هالنقطة يعني مافهمتها)
يعني هم المستثمرين  يعتمدون على الشراء لما  يكون الاتجاه تنازلي!!! بأقتبس لك من الكتاب   

> اقبال المستثمرين على الشراء المعتمد على المعلومات المجمعة فيكون خط الاتجاه متخدا الاتجاه التنازلي يدرك هؤلاء المستثمرين في هذه الحالة بأن السوق قد استوعب كل الاخبار السيئة

 وشكررررررررررررررررررا على مجهودك  ومعليش انا كل مرة اجي واكتب الاسئلة اللي في بالي ههههههههه وشكرا من جديد

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا يااستاذ سمير على ردك السريع سابقا   
> وكمان لدي عدة اسئلة اخرى!!  والله يعينيك عليــــــــه
> وانا اقرأ كتاب جون ميرفي  فيه نقاظ مافهمتها  
> 1-الا تجاه الثانوي هي حركة تصحيح لخط الاتجاه الرئيسي  يعني انا فهمت انه عشان نحدد الاتجاه نروح للاتحاه الثانوي..ويعني اذوصلت قمة اعلى من  السابقة  راح  يتغير اتجااااااااهه !كدا صح!!   طيب انا مافهمت هالنقطـــــــة 
> 2- خطوط الاتجاه الرئيســــــي تمر بثلاث مراحل 
> 1-مرحلة تراكم التداول(حسيت انه هالنقطة يعني مافهمتها)
> يعني هم المستثمرين  يعتمدون على الشراء لما  يكون الاتجاه تنازلي!!! بأقتبس لك من الكتاب    وشكررررررررررررررررررا على مجهودك  ومعليش انا كل مرة اجي واكتب الاسئلة اللي في بالي ههههههههه وشكرا من جديد

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
انا هرد عليكى حسب الاقتباسات الموضوعة
التصحيح المقصود هنا وهو يعادل ثلث او ثلثين الحركة فلو كانت الحركة صعود يقوم السهم او العملة بالتصحيح بمقدار الثلث حوالى  38 % فايبو او ثلثين حوالى 61 فايبو وهذا التصحيح بيكون تصحيح للخط الرئيسى كما تفضلتى لكن الاتجاه يحدد فى الاتجاه الريسى وليس الثانوى 
بالنسبة للاقتباس الثانى بيحصل تجميع يعنى لو الترند صاعد وحصل تصحيح يحصل تجميع عند نهاية التصحيح يكون مقدمة لاستكمال الخط الترند الاساسى وهو الصعود 
فطبيعى عند الشراء هو استغلال اى هبوط واعتقاد بنهاية الهبوط للدخول للشراء للصعود مرة اخرى وبالتالى بيعتبروها تكوين مراكز شراء

----------


## لولو111

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا  على الرد  :015:

----------


## knight09

أخي الفاضل:
أن أبحث عن شرح مبسط ومفهوم للمؤشرات التالية:
MACD
Stochastic
وعن طريقة الإستفادة منهما، فأين أجد ذلك في هذا المنتدى (موضوع أو كتاب)  :016:  
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الفاضل:
> أن أبحث عن شرح مبسط ومفهوم للمؤشرات التالية:
> MACD
> Stochastic
> وعن طريقة الإستفادة منهما، فأين أجد ذلك في هذا المنتدى (موضوع أو كتاب)  
> وشكرا

  اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43915.html

----------


## knight09

ألف شكرا أخي سمير ...
الموضوع شكلهرائع ويشمل أكثر مما طلبت   
شكرا   :Inlove:

----------


## ابو صلاح

انا نفسه اكسب فلوس ازى واعمل ايه علشان اكسب؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا نفسه اكسب فلوس ازى واعمل ايه علشان اكسب؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم واقامة طيبة لك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عليك بالتعلم اولا وثانيا وثالثا 
وعليك بقراءة هذا الكتاب ليعطيك بداية الطريق للتعلم ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...ep-by-step.zip

----------


## kingooo

2na sa3eed gedan 2ny wagdt montada 3araby bhazehe el kwa. 
2na mobtady2 we 3andy shwayet 2s2ela?? 
2h ma3na el INDICATOR, SCRIPT, TEMPLATE, BACK TEST we 2zay 2sta7'demhom we 23mel behom 2h we 2zay??? 
N.B: 2nay 3amalt 7sab demo 3ala el meta trader... 
thankssssss :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> 2na sa3eed gedan 2ny wagdt montada 3araby bhazehe el kwa. 
> 2na mobtady2 we 3andy shwayet 2s2ela?? 
> 2h ma3na el INDICATOR, SCRIPT, TEMPLATE, BACK TEST we 2zay 2sta7'demhom we 23mel behom 2h we 2zay??? 
> N.B: 2nay 3amalt 7sab demo 3ala el meta trader... 
> thankssssss

  اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
حضرتك تفضلت وسجلت فى الميتاتريدر واسئلتك هى تعتبر عن الميتاتريدر 
indicator هى المؤشرات المستخدمة فى الميتاتريدر لتعطى اشارات رياضية يعتمد عليها فى البيع والشراء
script  هى تعتبر زى اوردر يقوم بتنفيذ المطلوب منه
template  هى حفظ الشارت بالمؤشرات الموجودة عليه لتستطيع تحميلها على شارت اخر فى خطة واحدة بدلا من وضع المؤشرات كل منهم منفردا كل مرة
back test هى اختبار لاشارات المؤشرات الموجودة لتقيمييها  
طبعا استخدامهم على الشارات لاعطاء اشارات دخول حسب الاستراتيجية المتبعة

----------


## eleon

صباح الخير اخي العزيز 
ماذا تعني هذه الفجوة في سعر الباوند دولار على فريم 4H الصورة بالمرفقات
وكل الشكر والتقدير لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخير اخي العزيز 
> ماذا تعني هذه الفجوة في سعر الباوند دولار على فريم 4H الصورة بالمرفقات
> وكل الشكر والتقدير لك

 صباح الانوار
الفجوة دى نقص داتا وليس فجوة سعرية حقيقية

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الرجاء الراى فى انواع الشركات التى تتحدث عنه المقاله المرفقه  شكرا  
العديد من المتداولين المبتدئين قد لا يعرف أن هناك اكثر من نوع لشركات الوساطة المالية وذلك قد يتسبب في اختيار شركة وهمية او غير موثوق بها وغير ذلك. 
ولتوضيح الرؤية للمتداولين الجدد وربما بعض المتداولين ذو الخبرة .. احب ان استعرض لكم أنواع شركات الوساطة المالية في السوق و اهم الفروق بينها.  
تصنف شركات الوساطة المالية بعدة اشكال ولكن سأحاول بإذن الله شرح أكثر الأنواع معرفة في السوق و سأتعرض لأكثر التصانيف شيوعاً. 
بعون الله نبدأ. 
1 - دلو المتاجر Bucket Shops 
هذا النوع من الوساطة المالية ليس له اتصال واقعي ومباشر مع سوق الفروكس الحقيقي حيث انه لا ينفذ أي صفقة بشكل مباشر ولا تتم أي معاملة بين المتداول والسوق حيث تذهب المعاملة في (الدلو) ولا يتم تنفيذها مطلقا ، بل في الواقع يقوم هذا الوسيط بمثل المراهنة ضد صفقة المتداول.
على كل حال ، هذا النوع من شركات الوساطة موضع شك ويفضل تجنبه. ويعتبر غير قانوني في الولايات المتحدة. 
2- صناع الحجز Book Makers 
هذا النوع من شركات الوساطة يشبه الى حد كبير النوع الأول من حيث أنه لا تتم الصفقة مع سوق الفوركس مباشرة بل أن الصفقة تكون معلقة ( أو محجوزة ) لحين تحقق أحد الامرين الربح أو الخسارة و تجني الشركة ارباحها من فرق السبريد.
هذا النوع من الشركات محظور في الولايات المتحدة وبعض الدول الأخرى.
تعرف ايضا هذه الشركات بإسم Spread Betters أو ٍSpread Betting Companies اي شركات المراهنة.
أحد الامثلة عن هذا النوع من الشركات شركة دلتا اندكس  
3 - شركات البيع بالتجزئة - Retail Market Maker 
هي شركات الوساطة المالية الأكثر انتشارا ومعرفة في وسط عالم الفوركس وهي شركات متصلة بسوق الفوركس وتتم الصفقات مباشرة بالاتصال بالسوق وتختلف طريقة الاتصال هذه من شركة الى أخرى بالاضافة الى أن كل شركة تقدم خدمات تتشابه وتختلف عن باقي الشركات.
هذه الشركات مناسبة للمبتدئين مع الوضع في الاعتبار الخدمات المقدمة من كل شركة مثل الحسابات الاسلامية وفروق السبريد و الرافعة و الدعم الفني والايداع والسحب وغيرلك. 
من أمثلة هذه الشركات شركة FXCM وشركة FXSOL الشهيرتين. 
4 - مؤسسة صناع السوق Institutional Market Maker 
هي شركات قريبة جدا من سوق الفوركس وتتصل به عن طريق قنوات اسرع وافضل من شركات البيع بالتجزئة المعروفة وهي مناسبة جدا لكل المتداولين سواء المبتدئين او المخضرمين ولكنها تشترط البدء بمبلغ مرتفع عن باقي شركات الوساطة السابقة الذكر.
من أمثلة مؤسسة صناع السوق شركة اف اكس أْل  
4 - مؤسسة فوركس Institutional Forex 
هي عبارة عن مؤسسة تضم حوالي 200 بنك عالمي وتعتبر من الركائز الاساسية لسوق الفوركس حيث تكون على اتصال مباشر بالسوق وتتم التداولات بين البنوك داخلها ولذلك فهي لا تسمح بتداول الافراد وانما فقط البنوك.
مثال على مثل هذه المؤسسات شركة آي سي ايه بي ICAP  
هذه هي أهم واشهر أنواع شركات الوساطة المالية وكما رأينا فإن أفضل اختيار للمبيدئ هو شركات البيع بالتجزئة أو مؤسسات صناع السوق مع الحذر الشديد من النوعين الأولين حيث أنهما يعملان بحرية في بعض الدول ولا تعتبر شركات مخالفة للقانون في تلك الدول. 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الرجاء الراى فى انواع الشركات التى تتحدث عنه المقاله المرفقه  شكرا  
> العديد من المتداولين المبتدئين قد لا يعرف أن هناك اكثر من نوع لشركات الوساطة المالية وذلك قد يتسبب في اختيار شركة وهمية او غير موثوق بها وغير ذلك. 
> ولتوضيح الرؤية للمتداولين الجدد وربما بعض المتداولين ذو الخبرة .. احب ان استعرض لكم أنواع شركات الوساطة المالية في السوق و اهم الفروق بينها.  
> تصنف شركات الوساطة المالية بعدة اشكال ولكن سأحاول بإذن الله شرح أكثر الأنواع معرفة في السوق و سأتعرض لأكثر التصانيف شيوعاً. 
> بعون الله نبدأ. 
> 1 - دلو المتاجر Bucket Shops 
> هذا النوع من الوساطة المالية ليس له اتصال واقعي ومباشر مع سوق الفروكس الحقيقي حيث انه لا ينفذ أي صفقة بشكل مباشر ولا تتم أي معاملة بين المتداول والسوق حيث تذهب المعاملة في (الدلو) ولا يتم تنفيذها مطلقا ، بل في الواقع يقوم هذا الوسيط بمثل المراهنة ضد صفقة المتداول.
> على كل حال ، هذا النوع من شركات الوساطة موضع شك ويفضل تجنبه. ويعتبر غير قانوني في الولايات المتحدة. 
> ...

  تمام ياغالى لا خلاف ان شاء الله

----------


## الصاروخ

معلش يا جماعه على سذاجه اسئلتى فانا لا زلت مبتدىء  :Noco:  ازاى اضيف التمبليت لقائمه المؤشرات واستخدمه اتمنى ان اجد رد

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

> معلش يا جماعه على سذاجه اسئلتى فانا لا زلت مبتدىء  ازاى اضيف التمبليت لقائمه المؤشرات واستخدمه اتمنى ان اجد رد

 اولا_ خذ التمبلت كوبي واذهبC ثم الي برجرم فيلا
ثانيا _ افتح الايقونة الخاصة بابرنامج التدول ستجد فيلا مكتوب
عليه تمبلت اعمل بسطا لتمبلت في دخله
ثالثا _ بعد ان قمت بالخطوات السابقةافتح الميتاتريدركليك يمن
واتبع الخطوات 
1_ اضغط علي كلمة قالب 
2_ حذف القالب 
3_ ستظهر لك قائمة موجود فيه اسم التمبلت الذي وضعة
4_ اختر اوبن تمبلت سيظر علي الشاشة التمبلت والموشرات
وجاري رفع مقطع فيديو لشرح
واي سوال تاني اتفضل
خالص تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا جماعه على سذاجه اسئلتى فانا لا زلت مبتدىء  ازاى اضيف التمبليت لقائمه المؤشرات واستخدمه اتمنى ان اجد رد

 لايوجد حد للاسئلة ياغالى مبتدئ اوز غير مبتدئ كله اسئلته مقبولة 
بالنسبة للتمبلت عليك بالخطوات التالية
1. وضع المؤشرات على الشارت
2. بيمين الماوس على الشارت تختار template  وتحفظ المؤشرات بالاسم الذى ترغب فيه وليكون الصاروخ
3. بيمين الماوس على الشارت تختار template  وتختار منها الصاروخ 
فستجد كل المؤشرات المحقوظة موجودة على الشارت امامك

----------


## الصاروخ

> اولا_ خذ التمبلت كوبي واذهبC ثم الي برجرم فيلا  ثانيا _ افتح الايقونة الخاصة بابرنامج التدول ستجد فيلا مكتوب عليه تمبلت اعمل بسطا لتمبلت في دخله ثالثا _ بعد ان قمت بالخطوات السابقةافتح الميتاتريدركليك يمن واتبع الخطوات  1_ اضغط علي كلمة قالب  2_ حذف القالب  3_ ستظهر لك قائمة موجود فيه اسم التمبلت الذي وضعة 4_ اختر اوبن تمبلت سيظر علي الشاشة التمبلت والموشرات وجاري رفع مقطع فيديو لشرح واي سوال تاني اتفضل خالص تحياتي

  تشكر يا زوق شرح مبسط رائع نفذته ولقيته تشكر تشكرتشكر :Eh S(7):  :Ongue:

----------


## الصاروخ

> لايوجد حد للاسئلة ياغالى مبتدئ اوز غير مبتدئ كله اسئلته مقبولة  بالنسبة للتمبلت عليك بالخطوات التالية 1. وضع المؤشرات على الشارت 2. بيمين الماوس على الشارت تختار template وتحفظ المؤشرات بالاسم الذى ترغب فيه وليكون الصاروخ 3. بيمين الماوس على الشارت تختار template وتختار منها الصاروخ  فستجد كل المؤشرات المحقوظة موجودة على الشارت امامك

  شكر استاذ سمير على الجهد المبذول فى المنتدىوعلى جهدك الخاص هل من الممكن ان تتخذ الدول الاروبيه قررات مثل قرراتnfa :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## knight09

الأستاذ سمير - حفظه الله - لدي سؤال حول الأوامر المعلقة (pending order) ، وبالأصح أردت اختبار معلوماتي قبل أن أقبل على تجربته:
يتم اختيار هذا النوع من أوامر الشراء (أو البيع) عندما أتوقع أن السعر سيصل إلى قيمة معينة بعد وقت وذلك حسب التحليل الفني ، فهل كلامي صحيح؟ 
السؤال ثاني والبسيط أيضا، بما أن الشراء سيكون عن طريق أمر معلق بمعنى أن حصوله سيكون مشروطا بوصول السعر لتلك النقطة، فلماذا لا يمكن تنفيذه أثناء عطلة السوق؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## kingooo

3andy so2al?? 
2na fate7 7sab demo 3ala el meta trader we kol ma 2fta7 el chartat 2la2y el time ta7t bta3 el horizontal axe bta3 el chart malosh 2y da3wa bel tawkeet bta3y wala bel GMT we msh 3aref 2zabat el time dah mnen?? 
y3ny masalan 2na delwa2ty fi msr we el sa3a 11:30 pm 12/7/2009
we fat7 chart 1 min we 2a7'er bar feeh maktoob ta7t 2n wa2toh 16:30 10/7/2009   :Ohmy:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكر استاذ سمير على الجهد المبذول فى المنتدىوعلى جهدك الخاص هل من الممكن ان تتخذ الدول الاروبيه قررات مثل قرراتnfa

 لا شكر على واجب
بالنسبة لتطبيق نفس القرارات احتماله قائم بكل تاكيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ سمير - حفظه الله - لدي سؤال حول الأوامر المعلقة (pending order) ، وبالأصح أردت اختبار معلوماتي قبل أن أقبل على تجربته:
> يتم اختيار هذا النوع من أوامر الشراء (أو البيع) عندما أتوقع أن السعر سيصل إلى قيمة معينة بعد وقت وذلك حسب التحليل الفني ، فهل كلامي صحيح؟ 
> السؤال ثاني والبسيط أيضا، بما أن الشراء سيكون عن طريق أمر معلق بمعنى أن حصوله سيكون مشروطا بوصول السعر لتلك النقطة، فلماذا لا يمكن تنفيذه أثناء عطلة السوق؟ 
> وشكرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
بالنسبة للسؤال كلامك صحيح ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى لايمكن التنفيذ والسوق معطل لان السوق اجازة

----------


## سمير صيام

> 3andy so2al?? 
> 2na fate7 7sab demo 3ala el meta trader we kol ma 2fta7 el chartat 2la2y el time ta7t bta3 el horizontal axe bta3 el chart malosh 2y da3wa bel tawkeet bta3y wala bel GMT we msh 3aref 2zabat el time dah mnen?? 
> y3ny masalan 2na delwa2ty fi msr we el sa3a 11:30 pm 12/7/2009
> we fat7 chart 1 min we 2a7'er bar feeh maktoob ta7t 2n wa2toh 16:30 10/7/2009

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لموضوع التوقيت فهذا توقيت السيرفر ولايمكن تغييره
وفى هذه الحالة انت حسب توقيت امريكا الشرقى

----------


## حلال التلاع

هل يوجد شركة وساطة اسلامية او عربية خالصة للمتاجرة في الفوركس

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل يوجد شركة وساطة اسلامية او عربية خالصة للمتاجرة في الفوركس

 نعم اخى الكريم يوجد شر كات عربية مثل mig  و afb

----------


## حلال التلاع

> نعم اخى الكريم يوجد شر كات عربية مثل mig و afb

 هل هي موثوقة وهل يمكنني فتح حسابات اسلامية معاهم بدون شروط ووجع رأس لاني اقيم بالخارج، وهل يوجد لديهم حسابات مايكرو 
جزاك الله خير على كل ما تفعله لخدمة المبتدئين امثالي

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هي موثوقة وهل يمكنني فتح حسابات اسلامية معاهم بدون شروط ووجع رأس لاني اقيم بالخارج، وهل يوجد لديهم حسابات مايكرو 
> جزاك الله خير على كل ما تفعله لخدمة المبتدئين امثالي

 اخى الكريم
انا لم اجربهم ولا استطيع الحكم على شركات لم اجربها

----------


## الصاروخ

> لا شكر على واجب بالنسبة لتطبيق نفس القرارات احتماله قائم بكل تاكيد

  والحل اذا كنت تريد جعل الفوركس المهنه الاصليه لى وكنت عايز اعرف شرح واشارات بيع وشراء لمؤشرى الزمن والخياط الموجودين فى استراتجيه مركز الثقل مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> والحل اذا كنت تريد جعل الفوركس المهنه الاصليه لى وكنت عايز اعرف شرح واشارات بيع وشراء لمؤشرى الزمن والخياط الموجودين فى استراتجيه مركز الثقل مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

 بالنسبة للقرارات فالشركات بتتحايل على ذلك او يكون هناك شركات لها فروع اخرى مثل افكسول وان شاء الله لا تقلق من هذه النقطة
بالنسبة للشرح فموجود فى استراتيجية مركز الثقل لاخونا عرابى

----------


## knight09

تحية طيبة وصباح جميل أستاذ سمير..
المعذرة على كثرة أسئلتي الصغيرة والبسيطة، فأنا ما زلت أتعلم وأنت خير من تعلم بإذن الله، وبالرغم من قراءاتي لبعض الكتب والكثير من المواضيع في هذا المنتدى أرى نفسي جاهلا ببعض الأمور الأساسية أو ربما أحتاج إلى تأكيد للمعلومة، على سبيل المثال:
سألتك قبل أيام عن نقاط الدعم والمقاومة التي ترسلها الشركة لي بشكل يومي، فكان الجواب أنه البايفوت اليومي! والحقيقة أنني أجهل هذا المصطلح ولا أعلم فيما إذا كانت نقاط الدعم والمقاومة في (أو للـ) البايفوت اليومي يعتد بها لتحديد نقاط الدخول أو لا، فأرجو الإيضاح ولك جزيل الشكر.
المسألة الثانية (والمعذرة على الإطالة) تتعلق ببعض الإستراتيجيات (وبالذات إستراتيجية الشيخ الوافي -رحمه الله- التي أحاول أن أفهمها جيدا) حيث عادة ما أراهم يحددون العديد من نقاط الدعم والمقاومة، ومن ثم يختارون أفضل ثلاث نقاط دعم وأفضل ثلاث نقاط مقاومة (ويطلقون عليهم دعم 1، دعم 2 .. إلخ) فهل يتم القيام بذلك للدخول بثلاث صفقات متتالية أم الهدف من إختيار المستويات الثلاث هذه شيء آخر.. أرجو الإفادة ولكل مني كل الشكر، ودمتم..

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحية طيبة وصباح جميل أستاذ سمير..
> المعذرة على كثرة أسئلتي الصغيرة والبسيطة، فأنا ما زلت أتعلم وأنت خير من تعلم بإذن الله، وبالرغم من قراءاتي لبعض الكتب والكثير من المواضيع في هذا المنتدى أرى نفسي جاهلا ببعض الأمور الأساسية أو ربما أحتاج إلى تأكيد للمعلومة، على سبيل المثال:
> سألتك قبل أيام عن نقاط الدعم والمقاومة التي ترسلها الشركة لي بشكل يومي، فكان الجواب أنه البايفوت اليومي! والحقيقة أنني أجهل هذا المصطلح ولا أعلم فيما إذا كانت نقاط الدعم والمقاومة في (أو للـ) البايفوت اليومي يعتد بها لتحديد نقاط الدخول أو لا، فأرجو الإيضاح ولك جزيل الشكر.
> المسألة الثانية (والمعذرة على الإطالة) تتعلق ببعض الإستراتيجيات (وبالذات إستراتيجية الشيخ الوافي -رحمه الله- التي أحاول أن أفهمها جيدا) حيث عادة ما أراهم يحددون العديد من نقاط الدعم والمقاومة، ومن ثم يختارون أفضل ثلاث نقاط دعم وأفضل ثلاث نقاط مقاومة (ويطلقون عليهم دعم 1، دعم 2 .. إلخ) فهل يتم القيام بذلك للدخول بثلاث صفقات متتالية أم الهدف من إختيار المستويات الثلاث هذه شيء آخر.. أرجو الإفادة ولكل مني كل الشكر، ودمتم..

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للبايفوت فهو دعم ومقاومة رقمية ولها معادلات ولها مؤشر يحسبها تلقائيا
وكثير من يهتم بنقطة البايفوت خصوصا وليس بكل النقاط وهناك استراتيجيات رقمية تعتمد على البايفوت 
بالنسبة لطريقة الوافى فاستخراج النقاط واخذ الاقوى منها فى حدود الرنج اليومى يعنى لو قلنا اليورو حركته فى حدود 100 - 120 طبعا الكلام ده سابقا فيكون مهم ليا انه يكون كل 40-50 نقطة فى مقاومة او دعم 
طبعا فى حالة الشراء بيكون من الدعوم ويكون من كل دعم لو وصل اليه حتى لو وصل الى المستويات الثلاثة طبعا بعد مراعاة الترند

----------


## loly

لاغير الرافعة ل 1:400 في جي تي اس افكسول ماذا افعل غير تغيرها هل اغير في حجم الوحدة؟ 
و ما هو المارجن المحجور للوت واحد في حالة اليورو دولار 
و اذا كان الرصيد 500 دولار كم لوت استطيع فتحة لاعمل بمارجن لايزيد عن 5% 
ارجو افهامي بالتفصيل

----------


## aliphy

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز سمير صيام لدي سؤال بخصوص خطوط الفيبوناتشي
القاعدة تقول انه اذا كان الترند صاعد   *تبدأ بالرسم من الأسفل إلى الأعلى ، وتكون نقطة الصفر بالتالي في الأعلى ونقطة المائة في الأسفل * اما اذا كان  الترند النازل ، فتبدأ الرسم من الأعلى إلى الأسفل ، وتكون نقطة الصفر بالتالي في الأسفل ونقطة المائة في الأعلى .  *هذا في برنامج الميتا تريدر لكن انا مشترك في شركة ifc markets وتتعامل مع برنامج Trade Terminal عندما اطبق هذه القاعدة تنقلب الأرقام لدي فتصبح في الترند الصاعد نقطة الصفر في الأسفل ونقطة المئة في الأعلى وهكذا فماذا افعل واين الخطا ارجو منك الرد السريع وشكرا لك  *

----------


## سمير صيام

> لاغير الرافعة ل 1:400 في جي تي اس افكسول ماذا افعل غير تغيرها هل اغير في حجم الوحدة؟ 
> و ما هو المارجن المحجور للوت واحد في حالة اليورو دولار 
> و اذا كان الرصيد 500 دولار كم لوت استطيع فتحة لاعمل بمارجن لايزيد عن 5% 
> ارجو افهامي بالتفصيل

 من البرنامج هتختارى account  ومنها تختارى manage account rules وتغيرى حجم العقد او الرافعة كما تريدى وتحفظى  
لمعرفة المارجن هتلاقى قائمة trading tools  ومنها forex calculator وتقدرى تحددى العملة والرافعة ليعطيطى المارجن بالضبط 
المارجن 5% = 500 *5% = 25 دولار ولو قلنا ان الرافعة 1:400 والحساب ميكرو يكون العقد 5 دولار كمارجن فاذن لديك 5 عقود ميكرو كحد اقصى للعمل بها فى وقت واحد

----------


## loly

معلش يا استاذ سمير انا عندي البرنامج بالعربي 
انا فتحت حاسبه التداول و غيرت لليورو دولار 
حجم التداول ب 500
و الرافعة 1:400
فأعطاني الهامش المطلوب 1.75 $
فده معناه 14 عقد (25$/ 1.75)
فهل أنا فاهمة غلط  
و ماهو حجم التداول الموجود في التحكم في قواعد الحساب هل هو الرصيد 500$ ام ماذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا استاذ سمير انا عندي البرنامج بالعربي 
> انا فتحت حاسبه التداول و غيرت لليورو دولار 
> حجم التداول ب 500
> و الرافعة 1:400
> فأعطاني الهامش المطلوب 1.75 $
> فده معناه 14 عقد (25$/ 1.75)
> فهل أنا فاهمة غلط  
> و ماهو حجم التداول الموجود في التحكم في قواعد الحساب هل هو الرصيد 500$ ام ماذا

 تمام كده 
بالنسبة لحجم التداول اللى هو حجم العقد واقل حجم عقد هو 1000 دولار وليس 500 
وبالتالى
ستكون 25 / 3.5 = 7 عقود

----------


## loly

> تمام كده   بالنسبة لحجم التداول اللى هو حجم العقد واقل حجم عقد هو 1000 دولار وليس 500  وبالتالى ستكون 25 / 3.5 = 7 عقود

 هل اختيار حجم عقود جديدة  في حجم العقد اللي حضرتك ذكرته و هل لما بغير الرافعة مش بغيرو يعنى اخلي ثابت على اللي هو علية اللي حضرتك بتقول عليه 1000 
مين هيا ال 3.5 دي؟ 
و بعدين انا عملت في الحاسبة الرافعة 400 و حجم التداول ب 500 فادتني المارجن المطلوب  1.75 $ و قيمة النقطة 0.05 دولار 
انا عاوزه اعمل قيمة النقطة ب 0.01 $ مش فاكره كنت بعملها ازاي 
يعني عاوزه النقطة ب 1سنت و الرافعة 400 و الحساب يكون 500 دولار اعمل ايه بالضبط  
و اسفة على وقتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل اختيار حجم عقود جديدة  في حجم العقد اللي حضرتك ذكرته و هل لما بغير الرافعة مش بغيرو يعنى اخلي ثابت على اللي هو علية اللي حضرتك بتقول عليه 1000 
> مين هيا ال 3.5 دي؟ 
> و بعدين انا عملت في الحاسبة الرافعة 400 و حجم التداول ب 500 فادتني المارجن المطلوب  1.75 $ و قيمة النقطة 0.05 دولار 
> انا عاوزه اعمل قيمة النقطة ب 0.01 $ مش فاكره كنت بعملها ازاي 
> يعني عاوزه النقطة ب 1سنت و الرافعة 400 و الحساب يكون 500 دولار اعمل ايه بالضبط  
> و اسفة على وقتك

 عند التعديل يمكنك تعديل الرافعة فقط او حجم التداول فقط او الاتنين معا 
بيالنسةب لل 3.5 هى مارجن حجم العقد ابو 1000 انتى حسبتيه على 500 وطلع 1.75 دولار للعقد وبالتالى لما يكون حجم العقد 1000 يكون المارجن 3.5  دولار 
ومافيش فى افكسول اقل من الميكرو ب 10 سنت وبالتالى هيكون حجم العقد 1000 دولار والرافعة 1:400 وقيمة النقطة 10 سنت  
واهلا بك فى اى وقت

----------


## loly

> عند التعديل يمكنك تعديل الرافعة فقط او حجم التداول فقط او الاتنين معا   بيالنسةب لل 3.5 هى مارجن حجم العقد ابو 1000 انتى حسبتيه على 500 وطلع 1.75 دولار للعقد وبالتالى لما يكون حجم العقد 1000 يكون المارجن 3.5 دولار  ومافيش فى افكسول اقل من الميكرو ب 10 سنت وبالتالى هيكون حجم العقد 1000 دولار والرافعة 1:400 وقيمة النقطة 10 سنت   واهلا بك فى اى وقت

  طيب معلش يا استاذ سمير علشان اشتغل على ال 10 سنت هغير الرافعة ل 400 و اسيب حجم العقد على الديفولت و لا اغيره منين حجم العقد ل 1000؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب معلش يا استاذ سمير علشان اشتغل على ال 10 سنت هغير الرافعة ل 400 و اسيب حجم العقد على الديفولت و لا اغيره منين حجم العقد ل 1000؟

 لا لازم تغيرى الى حجم العقد 1000 دولار 
وتغيريه من نفس شاشة تغيير الرافعة الجزء اللى بالاسفل هتختارى الحجم 1000 والعدد 1

----------


## loly

شكرا أوي يا أستاذ سمير

----------


## aliphy

> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز سمير صيام لدي سؤال بخصوص خطوط الفيبوناتشي
> القاعدة تقول انه اذا كان الترند صاعد   *تبدأ بالرسم من الأسفل إلى الأعلى ، وتكون نقطة الصفر بالتالي في الأعلى ونقطة المائة في الأسفل * اما اذا كان  الترند النازل ، فتبدأ الرسم من الأعلى إلى الأسفل ، وتكون نقطة الصفر بالتالي في الأسفل ونقطة المائة في الأعلى .  *هذا في برنامج الميتا تريدر لكن انا مشترك في شركة ifc markets وتتعامل مع برنامج Trade Terminal عندما اطبق هذه القاعدة تنقلب الأرقام لدي فتصبح في الترند الصاعد نقطة الصفر في الأسفل ونقطة المئة في الأعلى وهكذا فماذا افعل واين الخطا ارجو منك الرد السريع وشكرا لك  *

 
معليش استاذ سمير ولو بدي عذبك معي بس ياريت تجاوبني على سؤالي للضرورة القصوى :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> معليش استاذ سمير ولو بدي عذبك معي بس ياريت تجاوبني على سؤالي للضرورة القصوى

 يمكن طريقة الرسم مختلفة فى البرنامج عندك لو كده ارسمه عكسى بحيث يكون الصفر بالاعلى فى الموجة الصاعدة والصفر فى الاسفل فى الموجة الهابطة

----------


## forex rising

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لو فتحت صفقه بهدف 90 نقطة وبدون ستوب لوز 
وكان الوقف المتحرك 30 نقطة هل هذا معناه عندما يصل السعر لاول 30 نقطة سيكون وقف الخساره نقطة الدول وعندما يصل السعر فوق ال60 يكون وقف الخساره في 30 وهكذا 
ارجو الافاده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي العزيز لو فتحت صفقه بهدف 90 نقطة وبدون ستوب لوز 
> وكان الوقف المتحرك 30 نقطة هل هذا معناه عندما يصل السعر لاول 30 نقطة سيكون وقف الخساره نقطة الدول وعندما يصل السعر فوق ال60 يكون وقف الخساره في 30 وهكذا 
> ارجو الافاده

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا يعمل الاستوب المتحرك بدون الاستوب لوز ولذا لابد من وجوده ليتم التحريك من رقم الاستوب لوز

----------


## خلودي

لدي ملتاتريد استراليا ولدي حساب حقيقي لديهم كيف لي تشغيل البرنامج مع العلم انا من السعودية وكيف تغيير الرافعة بالملتا تريد استراليا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدي ملتاتريد استراليا ولدي حساب حقيقي لديهم كيف لي تشغيل البرنامج مع العلم انا من السعودية وكيف تغيير الرافعة بالملتا تريد استراليا

 لتشغيل البرنامج عليك بتسطيب برنامج الميتاتريدر الخاص بهم والدخول ببيانات الدخول 
وبالنسبة لتغيير الرافعة يكون عبر النموذج التالى  http://www.fxsol.com.au/documents/Flexi_Change_Form.pdf

----------


## فوركس003

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير  
كيفكم اخواني ان شاء تكونين بخير  
اخواني عندي برنامج ميتاتريدر4 للرسم البياني للاسف مافيه غير زوجين من العملات اليورو دولار والباورد دولار والذهب والفضه  
هل بامكاني اضافه باقي ازواج العملات للبرنامج ؟؟ 
ياليت حد يفيدني منكم بالطريقة ان وجدت

----------


## المحب للخير

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير  
> كيفكم اخواني ان شاء تكونين بخير  
> اخواني عندي برنامج ميتاتريدر4 للرسم البياني للاسف مافيه غير زوجين من العملات اليورو دولار والباورد دولار والذهب والفضه  
> هل بامكاني اضافه باقي ازواج العملات للبرنامج ؟؟ 
> ياليت حد يفيدني منكم بالطريقة ان وجدت

   تقف بالماوس على ايا من العملات الظاهرة وكليك يمين ستظهر لك قائمة اختار منها اظهار الكل وبالتوفيق.

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يوجد عندى هاجس الخوف على راس المال واختيار 4 شركات مناسبه (مستقبلا انشاء الله) لتوزيع راس المال عليهم فبعدت عن الشركات التى تقدم بونص فى اعلانتها والتى يوجد عندها عقد مايكرو او البدايه تكون بمبلغ صغير فلجات الى محرك البحث عن شركات الفوركس فى الاردن لانه هناك رقابه حكوميه عليها منذ احداث النصب المشهرة التى حدثت هناك فظهر لى 2 شركه 
رجاء طلب خاص ان تعطينى رايك اوكى واو لا كل ما اريده ان تدخل محرك البحث وتعطينى الضوء الاخضر فرايك يهمنى ولا اريد اكثر من ذالك
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## knight09

السلام عليكم جميعا، وتحية طيبة أستاذ سمير وشكرا جزيلا على إجاباتك..
سؤالي هذه المرة حول الأوامر المعلقة، وقد جربتها مرة (على الديمو) ولكن السعر لم يصل إلى المستوى الذي توقعته، واليوم جربته مرة ثانية وحددت السعر وأخترت النوع : Buy limit رجما بالغيب دون أن أعلم ما الفرق بينه وبين غيره من الخيارات. وعلى كل واجهت مشكلة في قبول العملية بعد تحديد الستوب لوز والتايك بروفيت.
فغيرت النوع إلى: Buy Stop، ولا أعلم ما هية ذلك.
فهلك أن تبين لي الفرق بين تلك الأنواع المختلفة: Buy Limit - Sell Limit - Buy Stop - Sell Stop.
ولك جزيل الشكر. 
بالإضافة (مع طلب المعذرة) حبيت أعرف معنى الدخول لونغ وشورت؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير  
> كيفكم اخواني ان شاء تكونين بخير  
> اخواني عندي برنامج ميتاتريدر4 للرسم البياني للاسف مافيه غير زوجين من العملات اليورو دولار والباورد دولار والذهب والفضه  
> هل بامكاني اضافه باقي ازواج العملات للبرنامج ؟؟ 
> ياليت حد يفيدني منكم بالطريقة ان وجدت

  

> تقف بالماوس على ايا من العملات الظاهرة وكليك يمين ستظهر لك قائمة اختار منها اظهار الكل وبالتوفيق.

 بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> يوجد عندى هاجس الخوف على راس المال واختيار 4 شركات مناسبه (مستقبلا انشاء الله) لتوزيع راس المال عليهم فبعدت عن الشركات التى تقدم بونص فى اعلانتها والتى يوجد عندها عقد مايكرو او البدايه تكون بمبلغ صغير فلجات الى محرك البحث عن شركات الفوركس فى الاردن لانه هناك رقابه حكوميه عليها منذ احداث النصب المشهرة التى حدثت هناك فظهر لى 2 شركه 
> رجاء طلب خاص ان تعطينى رايك اوكى واو لا كل ما اريده ان تدخل محرك البحث وتعطينى الضوء الاخضر فرايك يهمنى ولا اريد اكثر من ذالك
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
رايى الشخصى وحسب معرفتى ان الفوركس لم يقنن بعد فى الاردن وبالتالى يكون هناك مخاطرة فى ذلك
عموما التوزيع مطلوب لكن لو هتدخل بالاردن يبقى يكفى شركة واحدة وتشوف 3 شركات خارجية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم جميعا، وتحية طيبة أستاذ سمير وشكرا جزيلا على إجاباتك..
> سؤالي هذه المرة حول الأوامر المعلقة، وقد جربتها مرة (على الديمو) ولكن السعر لم يصل إلى المستوى الذي توقعته، واليوم جربته مرة ثانية وحددت السعر وأخترت النوع : Buy limit رجما بالغيب دون أن أعلم ما الفرق بينه وبين غيره من الخيارات. وعلى كل واجهت مشكلة في قبول العملية بعد تحديد الستوب لوز والتايك بروفيت.
> فغيرت النوع إلى: Buy Stop، ولا أعلم ما هية ذلك.
> فهلك أن تبين لي الفرق بين تلك الأنواع المختلفة: Buy Limit - Sell Limit - Buy Stop - Sell Stop.
> ولك جزيل الشكر. 
> بالإضافة (مع طلب المعذرة) حبيت أعرف معنى الدخول لونغ وشورت؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لونج يعنى شراء وشورت يعنى بيع 
buy limit  يعنى الشراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى  buy stop  يعنى الشراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى   sell limit  يعنى البيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى 
 sell stop  يعنى البيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى

----------


## knight09

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  لونج يعنى شراء وشورت يعنى بيع  buy limit يعنى الشراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى  buy stop يعنى الشراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى  sell limit يعنى البيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى   sell stop يعنى البيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى

  يعطيك ألف ألف عافية ، وقدهم ربح اليوم  :AA:

----------


## a_h601288

من المتحكم في العرض والطلب ... هل هو عدد عقود الشراء والبيع أم حجم عقود الشراء والبيع .....؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> من المتحكم في العرض والطلب ... هل هو عدد عقود الشراء والبيع أم حجم عقود الشراء والبيع .....؟؟

 حجم التداول هو عبارة عن عدد العمليات المنفذة فعليا فى السوق ولا يعتد بالعرض ولاطلب الا بالصفقات المنفذة فعلا وكتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة فيه شرح هذا الكلام

----------


## a_h601288

> حجم التداول هو عبارة عن عدد العمليات المنفذة فعليا فى السوق ولا يعتد بالعرض ولاطلب الا بالصفقات المنفذة فعلا وكتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة فيه شرح هذا الكلام

 استاذ سمير أنا قرات الكتاب هو 78 صفحة وأشعر أنه مختصر وغير موضح هذه العملية بالتفصيل 
وأنا لا أسأل عن حجم التداول انا أسأل عن المؤثر في عملية العرض والطلب

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير أنا قرات الكتاب هو 78 صفحة وأشعر أنه مختصر وغير موضح هذه العملية بالتفصيل 
> وأنا لا أسأل عن حجم التداول انا أسأل عن المؤثر في عملية العرض والطلب

 المؤثرين هم 
البنوك 
صناديق الاستثمار
المؤسسات والشركات الاستثمارية

----------


## حلال التلاع

اخ سمير انا كنت اعمل مع افكسم وتوقفت والان مع شركة اخرى والمتاجرة في FXDD
وانا لست عندي خبرة واراها مختلفة عن منصة افكسم التي تعودت عليها
منصتهم تعمل على الميتاتريدر وانا عندما احط اوردر لا اجد عدد النقاط في خانة هناك ، بل الجد البروفيت او الخسارة محسوبة ومكتوبة لكن بدون نقاط مقابلة كما كنت اجد مع افكسم
هل هي دائما هكذا ام هناك طريقة حتى تظهر ، لاني اريد ان احسب عدد النقاط عندما احط التيك بروفيت او الخسارة 
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير انا كنت اعمل مع افكسم وتوقفت والان مع شركة اخرى والمتاجرة في FXDD
> وانا لست عندي خبرة واراها مختلفة عن منصة افكسم التي تعودت عليها
> منصتهم تعمل على الميتاتريدر وانا عندما احط اوردر لا اجد عدد النقاط في خانة هناك ، بل الجد البروفيت او الخسارة محسوبة ومكتوبة لكن بدون نقاط مقابلة كما كنت اجد مع افكسم
> هل هي دائما هكذا ام هناك طريقة حتى تظهر ، لاني اريد ان احسب عدد النقاط عندما احط التيك بروفيت او الخسارة 
> شكرا

 يا هلا بيك
الميتاتريدر كله زى بعضه
علم على الصفقة بيمين الماوس واختار Profit  او الربح لو بالعربى واختار اول اختيار as a point  وغالبا بالعرىب هتكون قيمة النقطة 
بس كده

----------


## a_h601288

> المؤثرين هم 
> البنوك 
> صناديق الاستثمار
> المؤسسات والشركات الاستثمارية

 يعني أستاذ سمير ( البنوك وصناديق الاستثمار و المؤسسات والشركات الاستثمارية ) لديها حسابات في شركات الوساطة برؤس اموال ضخمة يبيع وتشتري فيها العملات لكي تحرك السوق ارتفاعا أو انخفاضا .........؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني أستاذ سمير ( البنوك وصناديق الاستثمار و المؤسسات والشركات الاستثمارية ) لديها حسابات في شركات الوساطة برؤس اموال ضخمة يبيع وتشتري فيها العملات لكي تحرك السوق ارتفاعا أو انخفاضا .........؟؟؟

 هم بيتعاملوا مباشرة مع السوق

----------


## a_h601288

> هم بيتعاملوا مباشرة مع السوق

 يعني يبيعو ويشترو مثلنا ................ ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني يبيعو ويشترو مثلنا ................ ؟؟؟

 نعم وبعقود كبيرة وليس مثلنا بعقود صغيرة

----------


## a_h601288

وهل  يتم الاتفاق بينهم ( البنوك والصناديق والشركات الاستثمارية ) علي الدخول سويا بيعا أو شراء ..........؟؟؟ 
أم كلا علي حسب تحليله ..........؟؟؟ 
وعندي اعتقاد أتمني تصحيحه ان كان خاطئ ......... أعتقد أنهم لا يهتمون لا بالتحليل الفني ولا بالتحليل الاساسي يدخلون يغيرون السوق بقوتهم فقط ...........!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهل  يتم الاتفاق بينهم ( البنوك والصناديق والشركات الاستثمارية ) علي الدخول سويا بيعا أو شراء ..........؟؟؟ 
> أم كلا علي حسب تحليله ..........؟؟؟ 
> وعندي اعتقاد أتمني تصحيحه ان كان خاطئ ......... أعتقد أنهم لا يهتمون لا بالتحليل الفني ولا بالتحليل الاساسي يدخلون يغيرون السوق بقوتهم فقط ...........!!!

 طبعا هم تقريبا بيراجعوا تحليلات فنية واساسية واليوتية وصفقاتهم غالبا بتكون سوينجات
لكن ممكن يكون فى اختلاف بينهم ومكل واحد فيهم بيدخل حسب طريقته ومخاطرته

----------


## a_h601288

أستاذ سمير  
اسف علي كثرة الاسئلة المتكررة تقريبا ولكن كي يتضح الامر لي بصورة نقية 
نرجع لسؤال سألته من قبل 
من المتحكم في العرض والطلب ... هل هو عدد عقود الشراء والبيع أم حجم عقود الشراء والبيع .....؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير  
> اسف علي كثرة الاسئلة المتكررة تقريبا ولكن كي يتضح الامر لي بصورة نقية 
> نرجع لسؤال سألته من قبل 
> من المتحكم في العرض والطلب ... هل هو عدد عقود الشراء والبيع أم حجم عقود الشراء والبيع .....؟؟

 ماهو عدد العقود المنفذة تسبب حجم التداول وبالتالى العقود لها التاثير

----------


## a_h601288

> ماهو عدد العقود المنفذة تسبب حجم التداول وبالتالى العقود لها التاثير

 سأوضح ما أقصد بمثال 
الموجودون في السوق الان هم 1000 شخص بحسابات استاندرد  
400 شخص فاتحين كلهم عقود بحجم واحد لوت كامل ( قيمة النقطة 10 دولار ) شراء 
وال600 شخص الباقين فاتحين كلهم عقود بحجم 0.1 لوت (قيمة النقطة بدولار ) بيع 
من الغالب ........؟؟؟(الذي سيحرك السوق في اتجاهه)

----------


## سمير صيام

> سأوضح ما أقصد بمثال 
> الموجودون في السوق الان هم 1000 شخص بحسابات استاندرد  
> 400 شخص فاتحين كلهم عقود بحجم واحد لوت كامل ( قيمة النقطة 10 دولار ) شراء 
> وال600 شخص الباقين فاتحين كلهم عقود بحجم 0.1 لوت (قيمة النقطة بدولار ) بيع 
> من الغالب ........؟؟؟(الذي سيحرك السوق في اتجاهه)

 400 عقد استاندر = حجم عقود 40000000 دولار 
600 عقد مينى = حجم عقود 6000000 دولار
مش محتاجة كلام ال 400 عقد الاستاندر هم الغلبة

----------


## a_h601288

> 400 عقد استاندر = حجم عقود 40000000 دولار 
> 600 عقد مينى = حجم عقود 6000000 دولار
> مش محتاجة كلام ال 400 عقد الاستاندر هم الغلبة

 تمام أستاذ سمير 
نحن نتعامل مع السوق عن طريق شركات الوساطة فهي تربح منا الاسبريد... 
في المشاركات السابقة حضرك قولت ان الشركات الاستثمارة والصناديق تتعمل مباشرة مع السوق فمن سيربح منهم ........؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام أستاذ سمير 
> نحن نتعامل مع السوق عن طريق شركات الوساطة فهي تربح منا الاسبريد... 
> في المشاركات السابقة حضرك قولت ان الشركات الاستثمارة والصناديق تتعمل مباشرة مع السوق فمن سيربح منهم ........؟؟

 ماهو ياغالى شركات الوساطة عقودها فى السوق والبنوك عقودها فى السوق والصناديق عقودها فى السوق
فممكن يكون بنك امام عقد من بنك اخر
او عقد من شركة وساطة 
او عقد من صندوق استثمار وهكذا

----------


## a_h601288

أين البنوك في هذه الصورة .........؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أين البنوك في هذه الصورة .........؟؟؟

 هم ياغالى الدرجة الاعلى هم صناع السوق

----------


## سليم السعدي

أستاذ سمير ممكن حضرتك تتكرم وتدلني على واحد ربح من السوق ، لأني ما وصلت لأي شخص ربحان
في هذا المنتدى كله.
صحيح هالكلام ولا لا , وليش الربحان مش معترف والخسران مش معترف ، هذا غبن للناس الذين يطلبون النصيحة
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير ممكن حضرتك تتكرم وتدلني على واحد ربح من السوق ، لأني ما وصلت لأي شخص ربحان
> في هذا المنتدى كله.
> صحيح هالكلام ولا لا , وليش الربحان مش معترف والخسران مش معترف ، هذا غبن للناس الذين يطلبون النصيحة
> وشكرا

  اخى الكريم
انا رابح والحمد الله للاسف لما حد بيقول انه رابح لا احد يصدق ويقولك هات كشف حساب ولما يجيب كشف حساب يقول ده كشف مضروب     وانا بقولها بجد انا بكسب الحمد الله فمن يصدق اهلا وسهلا ومن لا يصدق برضه اهلا وسهلا

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
ممكن سؤال بخصوص استراتيجية الخليج لقد سمعتوا عنه يقال انه استراتيجية رائعة هل يوجد شرح له في منتدانا وهل هي حقا استراتيجية رائعة  
ودي وتقديري :Eh S(7):

----------


## ahmed fathi

هذة اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى واحببت ان اسأل عن النماذج احيانا لا اراها :016: 
وهل هذا هو نموذج رأس وكتفين اما انا مخطىء

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذة اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى واحببت ان اسأل عن النماذج احيانا لا اراها
> وهل هذا هو نموذج رأس وكتفين اما انا مخطىء

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم وان شاء الله اقامة طيبة لك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
بالنسبة للنموذج فاراه غير نموذجى ولكن اجمالا يمكنك التواصل فى هذا الموضوع لمعرفة النماذج الصحيحة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76302.html

----------


## ahmed fathi

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم وان شاء الله اقامة طيبة لك معنا فى المتداول العربى 
> بالنسبة للنموذج فاراه غير نموذجى ولكن اجمالا يمكنك التواصل فى هذا الموضوع لمعرفة النماذج الصحيحة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76302.html

 شكرا اخى سمير على سرعة الرد وعلى الترحيب
سأطالع الموضوع

----------


## zenab-elghazaly

سأعرض علي سيادتكم فكرة ولكم حق القبول او الرفض بالطبع ولكن نأمل ان تقبلوا  الفكرة هي امكانية اعطاء دورة فوركسية في احد الغرف الصوتية ببرامج الشات المحترمة مثل الغرف الاسلامية في الكام  فروج او البالتوك وذلك بحسب المواعيد التي تناسبكم ولكم جزيل الشكر ؟

----------


## فرحان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
انا عضو جديد وليس لدي ادنى معرفة في تجارة الاسهم ومايتعلق بها  
بس انا وصلتني كم رساله على الايميل من الفوركس يقولوا تدخل بالف دولار ووبعد 14 يوم يكونوا 7 الاف دولار  
يا اخواني هل هذا الكلام صحيح انا من يوم جيت الرسالة وانا جالس افكر وبيقولوا فيه شخص مسؤل عنك هو الي يقوم بصفقاتك وانت تكون معه على اتصال 
وهل يوجد لها مكتب في دولة البحرين  
ويااحبتي الي يعرف منكم شي ارباحه مضمونه لايبخل علينا  
الرجا من يريد مساعدتي ان يرسل لي على الخاص  
واكون له من الشاكرين  
واسف على الاطاله 
والشكر موصول لأدارة المنتدى على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
واذا فيه احد من الادارة خبير ولديه من الوقت شي ان يتواصل معي

----------


## سمير صيام

> سأعرض علي سيادتكم فكرة ولكم حق القبول او الرفض بالطبع ولكن نأمل ان تقبلوا  الفكرة هي امكانية اعطاء دورة فوركسية في احد الغرف الصوتية ببرامج الشات المحترمة مثل الغرف الاسلامية في الكام  فروج او البالتوك وذلك بحسب المواعيد التي تناسبكم ولكم جزيل الشكر ؟

 ده كسمير صيام ولا المنتدى نفسه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> انا عضو جديد وليس لدي ادنى معرفة في تجارة الاسهم ومايتعلق بها  
> بس انا وصلتني كم رساله على الايميل من الفوركس يقولوا تدخل بالف دولار ووبعد 14 يوم يكونوا 7 الاف دولار  
> يا اخواني هل هذا الكلام صحيح انا من يوم جيت الرسالة وانا جالس افكر وبيقولوا فيه شخص مسؤل عنك هو الي يقوم بصفقاتك وانت تكون معه على اتصال 
> وهل يوجد لها مكتب في دولة البحرين  
> ويااحبتي الي يعرف منكم شي ارباحه مضمونه لايبخل علينا  
> الرجا من يريد مساعدتي ان يرسل لي على الخاص  
> واكون له من الشاكرين  
> واسف على الاطاله 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة للفوركس والايميل الذى جالك ده كلام مسوقين لجر رجلك فى اوهام الربح الكبير
اخى الكريم الفوركس مربح لكن ارباحه ليس لهذه الدرجة 
طبعا لايوجد فرع للمتداول فى البحرين لكن احنا اون لاين 24 على الساعة على الانترنت وتقدر لو فى اى شئ لا تتاخر فى السؤال عنه
وبالنسبة للى يمسك حسابك ده موجود لكن مش اى شخص تثق فيه ومش مجرد ايميل يجيلك تجازف بفلوسك 
فنصيحتى لك ان تتعلم جيدا وعليك بقراءة الكتاب التالى لاخذ فكرة عامة عن الفوركس  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...ep-by-step.zip

----------


## zenab-elghazaly

ان كان بامكان حضرتك ذلك أو احد الخبراءفي المنتدي  المهم الفكرة مبدأيا هل ممكن تنال حيز  من التفكير  والترحاب ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ان كان بامكان حضرتك ذلك أو احد الخبراءفي المنتدي  المهم الفكرة مبدأيا هل ممكن تنال حيز  من التفكير  والترحاب ؟؟

 اكتبى ذلك فى قسم الاقتراحات وان شاء الله يتم دراسة ذلك

----------


## فرحان

اخوي 
سمير صيام 
مشكور على الرد والمعلومات 
بس اذا عندك نصيحة لي او توجهني لشي معين 
اكون لك من الشاكرين

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي 
> سمير صيام 
> مشكور على الرد والمعلومات 
> بس اذا عندك نصيحة لي او توجهني لشي معين 
> اكون لك من الشاكرين

 نصيحتى لك فقط الا تفتح حساب حقيقى ولا تبحث عن الشركات الا بعد التعلم والتدريب والاستقرار على طريقة متاجرة وممارستها لمدة 6 شهور وتكون النتائج مكللة بالنجاح

----------


## خلودي

يااستاذ سمير هل ممكن وضع قسم خاص ببرامج الفوركس لانه فيه برامج لم اجدها وانا ابحث عنها وليس موجوده بقسم البرامج نرجو منك حصرها ووضعها بقسم البرامج ويتم تثبيتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> يااستاذ سمير هل ممكن وضع قسم خاص ببرامج الفوركس لانه فيه برامج لم اجدها وانا ابحث عنها وليس موجوده بقسم البرامج نرجو منك حصرها ووضعها بقسم البرامج ويتم تثبيتها

 حددى البرامج التى ترغبى فيها وسننبحث اضافاتها ان شاء الله

----------


## code 606

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
س: ما هي أفضل إدارة لرأس المال التالي
500 دولار    بكم تكون النقطة  ؟ 
2000 دولار؟ بكم تكون النقطة
علما بأني اعمل على فريم أربع ساعات  والديلي 
س: ما هو أقصى حد مسموح به للخسارة لنفس المبلغ 
والذي لايؤثر على النفسية 
بمعنى أني لو معي استراتيجة مربحة بنسبة 75% أى كل 100 صفقة مكسب 75 %وخسارة 25%
أى صافي المكسب 50%
ولكن المشكلة أن خساارة  25% تؤثر على نفسيتى مما يجعلنى اتهور فتزيد الخسائر طبعا
فعرفت أن المشكلة في عدم ادارة جيدة لرأس المال من قبلي 
أرجو العون بارك الله فيكم؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> س: ما هي أفضل إدارة لرأس المال التالي
> 500 دولار    بكم تكون النقطة  ؟ 
> 2000 دولار؟ بكم تكون النقطة
> علما بأني اعمل على فريم أربع ساعات  والديلي 
> س: ما هو أقصى حد مسموح به للخسارة لنفس المبلغ 
> والذي لايؤثر على النفسية 
> بمعنى أني لو معي استراتيجة مربحة بنسبة 75% أى كل 100 صفقة مكسب 75 %وخسارة 25%
> أى صافي المكسب 50%
> ...

 وعليكم السلام رحمة الله
افضل نسبة للخسارة هى 1% 
ففى حالة ان الحساب 500 دولار فسيكون مسموح لك بالخسارة حتى 5 دولار يعنى لابد ان تكون النقطة ب 10 سنت 
فى حالة ان الحساب 2000 دولار فسيكون مسموح لك بالخسارة حتى 20 دولار يعنى لابد ان تكون النقطة ب 10 سنت ايضا او لو طريقة عملك الاستوب فيها اقل من 20 نقطة اذن ممكن يكون مينى او لو كان الاستوب فى حدود 40 نقطة ممكن ضبط اعدادت الحساب على نصف نقطة اما اكبر من ذلك فيكون ميكرو ب 10 سنت

----------


## code 606

معلش استاذ سمير هتقل عليك
طريقتى بتكون نسبة الهدف :الاستوب 1:3
يعنى هدف 150 نقطة الأستوب 50 مع استوب متحرك
رأس المال الحالى 500 دولار
إذن تكون ب10 سنت هل هكذا صحيح؟؟؟
أنا لايهمني المكسب قدر مايهمني الخسارة لأنها أصل المحافظة على رأس المال
لو كلامي صح أرجو أن تخبرني لو خطأ منتظر تعليقك
لأن والله أكتشفتأن ادراة راس المال هي + الالتزام بنقاط الدخول للاستراتيجة والخروج هي سر النجاح

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش استاذ سمير هتقل عليك
> طريقتى بتكون نسبة الهدف :الاستوب 1:3
> يعنى هدف 150 نقطة الأستوب 50 مع استوب متحرك
> رأس المال الحالى 500 دولار
> إذن تكون ب10 سنت هل هكذا صحيح؟؟؟
> أنا لايهمني المكسب قدر مايهمني الخسارة لأنها أصل المحافظة على رأس المال
> لو كلامي صح أرجو أن تخبرني لو خطأ منتظر تعليقك
> لأن والله أكتشفتأن ادراة راس المال هي + الالتزام بنقاط الدخول للاستراتيجة والخروج هي سر النجاح

 اذن استوبك هو 50 نقطة وبالتالى فى حالة الحساب الميكرو سيكون الاستوب 5 دولار 
كده مضبوط 
بصراحة ربح 3 اضعاف الاستوب + ادارة مخاطرة 1% فانت على طريق الارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## code 606

والله يا استاذ سمير يعلم الله كم أنا مرتاح مع طريقتى ولكن المشكلة هي في النفسية
ما إن أجد الزوج قارب على الوصول للأستوب إلا وتجدني أعكس الصفقة 
ثم أجده يعاود للهدف وكأنه يخرج لسانه لي ويقول أنا مصر على تخسيرك
الحمد لله بدأت بالحساب 500 دولار لكن رهبة الحقيقي غير الديمو 180%
ثم أوصلت الحساب 800 دولار في شهر 
وما إن بدأت الخسائر تتوالى والوسواس تعمل إلا ونفسيتي تتحطم وابدأ بتكبير  النقطة فكنت اعمل ب30 سنت على 500 ثم ما ان زودتها مع ربكة الخسائر وتوالت الخسائر أكتر
لكن الحمد لله ما إن وصل الحال إلى 500 دولار وخسارة 300 دولار في اقل من أسبوع ففكرت أنه لابد من وقفة
وأخذتها قاعدة قالها أحد الأخوة:
مادام هنا خسران فالأكيد أن هناك رابح
وعلمت أن العيب في وفي تسرعي وفي عدم ادراة رأس المال والالتزام الصحيح
وساعتها أيقنت كلمة 90% من الاستراتيجيات رابحة والعيب في التطبيق
وفكرت بالعودةللديمو مرة أخرى لأثبت نفسي أكثر وأكثر
حتى أني سألت على اكسيبرت أشغل عليه الحساب بدل من توقفه ولكنك نصحتني مأجورا بتجريبه أولا ولم أتردد في قبول نصيحتك
فجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## code 606

> اذن استوبك هو 50 نقطة وبالتالى فى حالة الحساب الميكرو سيكون الاستوب 5 دولار 
> كده مضبوط 
> بصراحة ربح 3 اضعاف الاستوب + ادارة مخاطرة 1% فانت على طريق الارباح ان شاء الله

 إن شاء الله ألتزم بها
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله يا استاذ سمير يعلم الله كم أنا مرتاح مع طريقتى ولكن المشكلة هي في النفسية
> ما إن أجد الزوج قارب على الوصول للأستوب إلا وتجدني أعكس الصفقة 
> ثم أجده يعاود للهدف وكأنه يخرج لسانه لي ويقول أنا مصر على تخسيرك
> الحمد لله بدأت بالحساب 500 دولار لكن رهبة الحقيقي غير الديمو 180%
> ثم أوصلت الحساب 800 دولار في شهر 
> وما إن بدأت الخسائر تتوالى والوسواس تعمل إلا ونفسيتي تتحطم وابدأ بتكبير  النقطة فكنت اعمل ب30 سنت على 500 ثم ما ان زودتها مع ربكة الخسائر وتوالت الخسائر أكتر
> لكن الحمد لله ما إن وصل الحال إلى 500 دولار وخسارة 300 دولار في اقل من أسبوع ففكرت أنه لابد من وقفة
> وأخذتها قاعدة قالها أحد الأخوة:
> مادام هنا خسران فالأكيد أن هناك رابح
> ...

 ان شاء الله تقدر تتحكم فى نفسيتك فكلنا عانينا من ذلك فعليك ان تضع الصفقة واغلق برنامج التداول والشارت او اقلب على شارت لعملة اخرى وضع تنبيه فى الميتاتريدر عند وصول السعر اللاستوب او الهدف وارضى بايهما يحصل وان شاء الله بالتوفيق

----------


## code 606

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ الأكرم / سمير صيام ... 
 بودي لو تتوافر لديكم روابط تتعلق ( بجان فان  ) تزودونا بها و جزاكم الله خيرا أو أي أحد من الاخوة الكرام . 
 بوركت

----------


## a_h601288

هل الهامش موجووووووووووود في الحقيقة ....؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الأكرم / سمير صيام ... 
>  بودي لو تتوافر لديكم روابط تتعلق ( بجان فان  ) تزودونا بها و جزاكم الله خيرا أو أي أحد من الاخوة الكرام . 
>  بوركت

  اعتقد انه هذا الموضوع سيكون وافى للمطلوب فهو فيه كل شئ عن جان   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63103.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل الهامش موجووووووووووود في الحقيقة ....؟؟

 بمعنى ايه مش فاهم

----------


## a_h601288

أقصد الرافعة المالية التي تعطيها لي شركة الوساطة..........هل تملكها فعلا.......؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أقصد الرافعة المالية التي تعطيها لي شركة الوساطة..........هل تملكها فعلا.......؟

 المفروض نعم ولا اعتقد ان NFA تعطى تصريح بذلك من فراغ

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ الأمجد / سمير صيام ... 
 من هو الوافي صاحب طريقة المضاربة المشهورة ؟ و هل هو متوفى ؟ لأنني أرى الكثير يترحم عليه ؟
أرجو ألا يكون في سؤالي أي خصوصية 
 بوركت

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
سؤالي بارك الله فيك عن الفرق بين :- 1- الاندلاع BreakOut
و بين 2- الرالي   ... فهل هما نفس الشيء ؟؟  
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الأمجد / سمير صيام ... 
>  من هو الوافي صاحب طريقة المضاربة المشهورة ؟ و هل هو متوفى ؟ لأنني أرى الكثير يترحم عليه ؟
> أرجو ألا يكون في سؤالي أي خصوصية 
>  بوركت

 الوافى هو استاذنا جميعا وقد توفى رحمه الله منذ عامين

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> سؤالي بارك الله فيك عن الفرق بين :- 1- الاندلاع BreakOut
> و بين 2- الرالي   ... فهل هما نفس الشيء ؟؟  
>  بوركت

 بريك اوت يعنى كسر لمنطقة معينة وخرج منها 
لكن الرالى هو حركة للسعر 
وبالتالى ممكن يحصل كسر لمنطقة اثناء الرالى وقد يكون اثناء تصحيح برضه

----------


## jonior

هل هناك اى طريق لإستمرار التدريب علي حساب الديمو في ايام السبت و الاحد
ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل الرد علي استفساري

----------


## منى ابراهيم ابو

انا حاولت تشغيل برنامج التداول الميتا تريد و لم اعرف فهل من مساعده فى هذادايما التاريخ بيكون قديم عن اليوم اللذى افتحه به

----------


## الصاروخ

استاذ سمير بعد التحيه واجهتنى عدة مشاكل اتمنى منكم مساعدتى بها عند اضافه مؤشر الى الميتا تريد بعد فك ضغط الملف ظهرت عده ملفات exeفكيف اضفهم واستدعيهم  وعند فك ملف اخر ظهر فولدرين وهحد exeوالخر تمبليت وعند استدعاء التمبليت بعد الاضافه لا يظهر فى قائمه التمبليت

----------


## الصاروخ

ما رايكم فى تصريحات مريكل يوم الجمعه الماضى

----------


## خلودي

يااستاذ سمير لدي ملتاتريد افكسول استراليا ولدي حساب لديهم حقيقي  لكن المشكلة على برنامج البرو يشتغل 100 اما على الملتا تريد لا يشتغل مع العلم لدي رقم السيرفرارجو مساعدتي لتشغيله2006.18.161.50:1950

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
لقد أثقلنا عليكم بكثرة أسئلتنا التي لا تكاد تنتهي ، و لكن سعة صدركم الرحب يسع فضاء شغف استفساراتنا ،
و .............................. سؤالي ( بتشديد الياء مع فتحها ) هما :- 
1- من هو رائد التحليل الفني في عالمنا العربي و الاسلامي ؟ 
2- هل تقيم شركة المتداول العربي دورات مع شهادات من أي نوع ؟ و في أي بلد ؟ مع التفاصيل أو الروابط رعاكم الله ؟ 
        ..... ولتعلم أنك على ثغرة تنهل منها عليك دعوات طيبات ... 
  بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هناك اى طريق لإستمرار التدريب علي حساب الديمو في ايام السبت و الاحد
> ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل الرد علي استفساري

 لأ للاسف لانه مافيهوش تداول اصلا 
لكن مثلا فى افكسول تقدر تفتح صفقة ديمو لكن مافيش حركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا حاولت تشغيل برنامج التداول الميتا تريد و لم اعرف فهل من مساعده فى هذادايما التاريخ بيكون قديم عن اليوم اللذى افتحه به

 اهلا بك اخت منى وشرفتينا فى المنتدى وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا 
ممكن توضيح اكتر للمشكلة او صورة فيها المقصود فهل تقصدى ان لو فتحت الحساب اليوم فى الميتاتريدر تجدى بيانات قديمة ولا تجدى بيانات لاخر يوم تداول

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بعد التحيه واجهتنى عدة مشاكل اتمنى منكم مساعدتى بها عند اضافه مؤشر الى الميتا تريد بعد فك ضغط الملف ظهرت عده ملفات exeفكيف اضفهم واستدعيهم  وعند فك ملف اخر ظهر فولدرين وهحد exeوالخر تمبليت وعند استدعاء التمبليت بعد الاضافه لا يظهر فى قائمه التمبليت

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اى مؤشر بصيغة mq4 بيكون معاها ملف بصيغة ex4 ويكفى لتضع المؤشر الاصلى اللى بصيغة Mq4 فى الفولدر بتاع المؤشرات بعد فك الضغط 
هناك بعض المؤشرات المشفرة بتكون بصيغة ex4  ولا يوجد معها مؤشرات بصيغة mq4  وبالتالى تضعها كما هى فى فولدر المؤشرات
بعد الاضافة عليك باعادة تشغيل البرنامج لتجدهم من ضمن قائمة المؤشرات  
بالنسبة للتمبلت فتضعه فى فولدر التمبلت فان لم تجده فاما تختار من قائمة التمبلت وفتح وتختاره بنفسك من فولدر التمبلت 
او تحذف بعض التمبلت الغير مستخدمة ليظهر لك من ضمن القائمة 
ارجو ان اكون جاوبتك كما ترغب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما رايكم فى تصريحات مريكل يوم الجمعه الماضى

 ده ياغالى عايز تحليل اساسى واخونا رمضان يقدر يفيدك اكتر منى فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> يااستاذ سمير لدي ملتاتريد افكسول استراليا ولدي حساب لديهم حقيقي  لكن المشكلة على برنامج البرو يشتغل 100 اما على الملتا تريد لا يشتغل مع العلم لدي رقم السيرفرارجو مساعدتي لتشغيله2006.18.161.50:1950

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
انتى عايزة بروكسى لذلك واعتقد ان فى موضوع تم وضع حل فيه هذه النقطة ساحاول ان اضع اللينك الخاص به

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

استاذ سمير في بعض الاحيان افتح الميتا تريد ولا يفتح الا بان اقوم بازالة بعض المؤشرات 
حتقلي مليان مؤشرات اقول لا كلهم 50 مؤشرا ما يفتح غير ازيل ملفات ex

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> لقد أثقلنا عليكم بكثرة أسئلتنا التي لا تكاد تنتهي ، و لكن سعة صدركم الرحب يسع فضاء شغف استفساراتنا ،
> و .............................. سؤالي ( بتشديد الياء مع فتحها ) هما :- 
> 1- من هو رائد التحليل الفني في عالمنا العربي و الاسلامي ؟  اعتقد ان استاذنا الوافى هو استاذ الجميع
> لكن كلنا تعلمنا التحليل من الكتب الاجنبية  
> 2- هل تقيم شركة المتداول العربي دورات مع شهادات من أي نوع ؟ و في أي بلد ؟ مع التفاصيل أو الروابط رعاكم الله ؟  يمكنك التواصل مع الادارة فى هذا الخصوص او تشرفنا فى الشركة ان كنت من القاهرة  
>         ..... ولتعلم أنك على ثغرة تنهل منها عليك دعوات طيبات ... 
>   بوركت

 بارك الله فيك يارب ونتشرف بيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
> انتى عايزة بروكسى لذلك واعتقد ان فى موضوع تم وضع حل فيه هذه النقطة ساحاول ان اضع اللينك الخاص به

  اتفضلى   For Demo Accounts: *206.18.161.49:1950*    For Live Accounts: *206.18.161.50:1950*

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير في بعض الاحيان افتح الميتا تريد ولا يفتح الا بان اقوم بازالة بعض المؤشرات 
> حتقلي مليان مؤشرات اقول لا كلهم 50 مؤشرا ما يفتح غير ازيل ملفات ex

 ممكن يكون فى مؤشرات تقيلة على الشارتات 
جرب الاتى شيل كل الشارتات وافتحه بدون اى شارت  
ان كان لسه المشكلة قائمة اعمل تنزيل جديد له افضل

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مهو انا جربت لما اشيل الشارتات يفتح عادي المشكلة المؤشر الي استخدمه لا اقدر ان استغني عنه هل هناك حل

----------


## سمير صيام

> مهو انا جربت لما اشيل الشارتات يفتح عادي المشكلة المؤشر الي استخدمه لا اقدر ان استغني عنه هل هناك حل

 جرب برنامج اخر يقبله ولا يكون تقيل عليه

----------


## erfan

سؤالي هو كيف أعرف سعر الافتتاح وسعر الإغلاق لزوج ما ومتى وقت تحديث كلا منهما 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤالي هو كيف أعرف سعر الافتتاح وسعر الإغلاق لزوج ما ومتى وقت تحديث كلا منهما 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 لو المقصود البيانات اليومية فمن الشمعة نفسها بالماوس يظهر مربع فيه البيانات 
او لما تضغط على الشمعة تظهر فى البار تحت فيه كل البيانات
او من الهيستورى داتا للبرنامج فيه بيانات اليوم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

سوال بالنسبة للهديج مش داخلة مخي الحسبة 
هلا لو انا بايع يور دولار مثلا وعكسني وهدجت بعد متين نقطة  كيف ممكن اعدال الخسارة بالربح مع انه الخسارة بضلها تزيد وعقد الهدج بربح  وما افضل وقت لفك الهدج

----------


## سمير صيام

> سوال بالنسبة للهديج مش داخلة مخي الحسبة 
> هلا لو انا بايع يور دولار مثلا وعكسني وهدجت بعد متين نقطة  كيف ممكن اعدال الخسارة بالربح مع انه الخسارة بضلها تزيد وعقد الهدج بربح  وما افضل وقت لفك الهدج

 الموضوع كما تفضلت لكن بيكون فى امكانية للربح لكن امتى هو عندما يكون تحليلك صحيح
يعنى لو الان انا بائع وخسر واشتريت وصعد السعر كثيرا فلو قلنا مثلا كسبان فى الشراء 800 نقطة وخسران فى البيع 1000 نقطة فانتظر اشارة انعكاس قوية اغلق عندها الشراء وانرك البيع كماهو وانتظر اما هبوط 200 لاغلق البيع بسالب 800 وبالتالى الصفقة اصبحت بدون ربح او خسارة 
او اصبر لاكتر من 200 نقطة ليكون هناك ربح

----------


## eameam

الاخوه الافاضل  
انا نفسي اشتغل في الفوركس
بس المشكله ان مافيش شركات في مصر 
النقطه التانيه 
انا عاوز اقل شركة فوركس 
يعني ابداء بأقل مبلغ  مالى
مثلا 100 دولار اور 50 دولار 
لان دي اول مره ادخل الفوركس 
وانا بقالي سنه بجرب على الديمو 
وكويس  
بس نفيس افتح حساب 
ويكون بأقل مبلغ 
وياريت يكون ب 50 دولار فقط  
المشكله 
مش عارف ابدء منين  
رغم اني بشوف اعلانات على النت لشركات بتبدء بحساب ب 5 دولار 
بس المشكله مش عارف اعمل ايه علشان اشترك في شركه بمبلغ قليل  
ياريت لو فيه حد من الاخوه  من مصر 
عنده تجربه في فتح حساب ب 100 او 50 دولار
مع اي شركه 
 يقولي الخطوات ايه 
 وازي احول الفلوس  
كل الخطوات  
وبارك الله لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوه الافاضل  
> انا نفسي اشتغل في الفوركس
> بس المشكله ان مافيش شركات في مصر 
> النقطه التانيه 
> انا عاوز اقل شركة فوركس 
> يعني ابداء بأقل مبلغ  مالى
> مثلا 100 دولار اور 50 دولار 
> لان دي اول مره ادخل الفوركس 
> وانا بقالي سنه بجرب على الديمو 
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك فيما تبحث عنه لكن سؤالى كم تتوقع العائد لك من حساب بقيمة 100 او 50 دولار شهريا وهل العائد المتوقع يغطى وقتك اللى هتتعب فيه للصفقات والتحليل وما الى ذلك

----------


## eameam

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك فيما تبحث عنه لكن سؤالى كم تتوقع العائد لك من حساب بقيمة 100 او 50 دولار شهريا وهل العائد المتوقع يغطى وقتك اللى هتتعب فيه للصفقات والتحليل وما الى ذلك

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا الف شكر يا استاذ سمير على ردك
وبارك الله فيك 
اما بالنسبه لتوقعي لعائد كام من 100 او 50 دولار 
فدا  ( مش مهم ) 
لان انا اصلا مستثمر في البورصه المصريه 
ومش هاعتمد على الفوركس في الاول
 بس فقط  المطلوب ب اني اشترك في شركه امينه وبمبلغ قليل علشان لو خسرت ما زعلش 
كمان عاوز اجرب الشغل على الحسابات الحقيقيه بدل الديمو
بس يكون باقل مبلغ ممكن 
لاني مش مستحمل اي خساير  
لاني خسرت كتير اوووووووي في البورصه المصريه 
والفتره دي بحاول اطلع من بورصة الاسهم الى الفوركس 
بس الاول عاوز اجرب على اقل مبلغ ممكن علشان لو خسرته مازعلش 
وبردوا اكون   جربت   حظي كمان في الفوركس 
النقطه التانيه
انا كويس جدا في التحليل الفني 
ومازلت باتعلم  
وانا شايف ان افضل سوق للتعامل مع التحليل الفني هو الفوركس 
مافيش ميكرات بتضغط على الاسهم ولا شغل نصب 
من الاخر
انا مش مهم العائد من المبلغ
المهم اجرب على حساب حقيقي بأقل مبلغ ممكن 
وياريت تساعدني وتدليني يااستاذ سمير على شركه محترمه استطيع التعامل معها بأقل مبلغ
يعني اعمل خطوات ايه 
اروح فين 
احول الفلوس ازاي
هل فيه بنوك في مصر  او شركات بتعمل الحكايه دي 
وياريت لو حد من الاخوه الافاضل اللي ليهم تجربه مع شركه بمبلغ قليل 
يقول ليا الخطوات ايه في مصر 
اخيرا بارك الله لك ولكم 
وارجو  اان يوفقنا الله ويوفقكم لما فيه الخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اولا الف شكر يا استاذ سمير على ردك
> وبارك الله فيك
> اما بالنسبه لتوقعي لعائد كام من 100 او 50 دولار 
> فدا  ( مش مهم ) 
> لان انا اصلا مستثمر في البورصه المصريه 
> ومش هاعتمد على الفوركس في الاول
>  بس فقط  المطلوب ب اني اشترك في شركه امينه وبمبلغ قليل علشان لو خسرت ما زعلش 
> كمان عاوز اجرب الشغل على الحسابات الحقيقيه بدل الديمو
> ...

 ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك بس مشكلة ان الشركات الكويسة لايقل عن 250-300 دولار كفتح حساب

----------


## eameam

> ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك بس مشكلة ان الشركات الكويسة لايقل عن 250-300 دولار كفتح حساب

 مافيش مشكله ياباشا
نبحبحه شويه
300 دولار 
بس ايه الخطوات  
ومتشكر جدا على سرعة الرد

----------


## سمير صيام

> مافيش مشكله ياباشا
> نبحبحه شويه
> 300 دولار 
> بس ايه الخطوات  
> ومتشكر جدا على سرعة الرد

  مادام كده نيجى للاهم
هل عندك طريقة متاجرة هتشتغل عليها
يعنى قبل منا تفكر تحط ال 250 دولار وممكن تخسرهم لا قدر الله
هل عندك طريقة جربتها ولا هتحاول تدور وتجرب وتجرب  
عموما بالنسبة للشركات ارشح لك افكسول من افضل الشركات 
وده رابط كيفية التسجيل معاهم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69014.html

----------


## eameam

> مادام كده نيجى للاهم
> هل عندك طريقة متاجرة هتشتغل عليها
> يعنى قبل منا تفكر تحط ال 250 دولار وممكن تخسرهم لا قدر الله
> هل عندك طريقة جربتها ولا هتحاول تدور وتجرب وتجرب  
> عموما بالنسبة للشركات ارشح لك افكسول من افضل الشركات 
> وده رابط كيفية التسجيل معاهم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69014.html

 فيه كذا طريقه جربت عليها
زي الترند المكسور 
المضاعفات 
بس انا استريحت مع الترند المكسور  
وبدخل معاها النماذج وموجات اليوت 
لاني  كان معظم تحليلي للاسهم بالنماذج الفنيه  
علشان كدا بحب كل تحليلاتي تكون نماذج فنيه 
وجربت في الفوركس مع الترند المكسور وكانت نتايجها كويسه جدا  
دا بالنسبه للطريقه 
اما بالنسبه للرابط اللي حضرتك وضعته 
فانا شاكر جدا 
بس  المشكله ازاي احول الفلوس للشركه  
خاصة ان عمولة التحويل في مصر عاليه من البنوك 
ياريت  لو حضرتك تقولي خطوات  
يعني اسجل في الشركه الاول 
وبعدين ايه اللي هايحصل بعد كدا 
معلش انا بنقل على حضرتك  بس اي موضوع في اوله بيكون صعب على الواحد شويه وبيكون مش عارف يعمل ايه  
يعني انا خلاص استقريت على الشركه اللي حضرتك مرشحها ليا  
طيب اعمل ايه واحول الفلوس  
وايه اضمن طريقه لتحويل الفلوس للشركه   
وشاكر جدا لسيادتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> فيه كذا طريقه جربت عليها
> زي الترند المكسور 
> المضاعفات 
> بس انا استريحت مع الترند المكسور  
> وبدخل معاها النماذج وموجات اليوت 
> لاني  كان معظم تحليلي للاسهم بالنماذج الفنيه  
> علشان كدا بحب كل تحليلاتي تكون نماذج فنيه 
> وجربت في الفوركس مع الترند المكسور وكانت نتايجها كويسه جدا  
> دا بالنسبه للطريقه 
> ...

 بالنسبة للتحويل
الاول يجب ان يكون لديك حساب بنكى 
ثانيا بعد انتهاء التسجيل مع الشركة تذهب للبنك بتاعك وتعمل تحويل منه لحساب افسكول 
طبعا هم هيرسلوا لك بيانات التحويل بعد اتمام التسجيل 
بعد وصول الفلوس للحساب هيبعتوا لك بيانات الدخول على الحساب وتقدر وقتها تتداول عادى 
لو لم يكن لديك حساب سابق فى البنك تقدر تفتح حساب فى اى بنك غير حكومى وتكمل الخطوات السابقة ويوجد البنك العربى الافريقى الدولى مجرب وكويس

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 برأيك الشخصي ... لو أردنا أن نرتب أول 3 أعظم محللين على مر التاريخ فمن سترشح منهم ؟ 
1-......... 2-.......... 3- ............  ؟؟؟ 
  جعلك الله منهم   ...  
  بوركت

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 انقدح عقلي على فكرة تكون عونا لكل مبتدأ ( و أولهم شخصي ) ، بل لكل متداول في الفوركس ، و هي أن يخصص باب / منتدى / ملف ..إلخ من ضمن هذا المنتدى_ الطيب بأهله_ يكون للأسئلة الشائعة ، و ذلك بترتيب و تنقيح ما في هذا القسم من اسئلة مكررة كثيرا بشكل أو بآخر ، على أن يحدث بشكل دوري ( شهري ، أسبوعي ، .. إلخ ) للإستفادة القصوى منه ، ولا يخفى عليكم مدى الفائدة التي ستعود على الجميع و أولهم أنتم ، حيث ستخفف عناء الرد على اسئلة مشابهة تتكرر كثيرا كما يلاحظ الجميع ، ناهيكم عن الوقت و الجهد ..إلخ
 أنا متأكد من أن كثيرا من الأخوان الأفاضل يشاطرونني التفكير و الدعم ، ولا أريد إلا الأجر من الله تعالى .  
  بوركت بكل حرف تقع عليه عيناك

----------


## ÝæÑßÓ ááÝæÑßÓííä

.................. 
 ÇáÍÇÞÇ áãÇ ÞÏ ÓÈÞ  ... æ áÚá Ýí åÐÇ ÅÖÇÝÉ áãäÊÏÇäÇ ÇáÛÇáí ÚáíäÇ ÌãíÚÇ ÅÐ ÇáÝßÑÉ áã íÓÈÞ áåÇ ÃÍÏ !

----------


## ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã

> ÇáÃÎ / ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã ... 
>  ÈÑÃíß ÇáÔÎÕí ... áæ ÃÑÏäÇ Ãä äÑÊÈ Ãæá 3 ÃÚÙã ãÍááíä Úáì ãÑ ÇáÊÇÑíÎ Ýãä ÓÊÑÔÍ ãäåã ¿ 
> 1-......... 2-.......... 3- ............  ¿¿¿ 
>   ÌÚáß Çááå ãäåã   ...  
>   ÈæÑßÊ

 ãä ÞÇá áÇ ÇÚáã ÝÞÏ ÇÝÊì

----------


## ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã

> ÇáÃÎ / ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã ... 
>  ÇäÞÏÍ ÚÞáí Úáì ÝßÑÉ Êßæä ÚæäÇ áßá ãÈÊÏÃ ( æ Ãæáåã ÔÎÕí ) ¡ Èá áßá ãÊÏÇæá Ýí ÇáÝæÑßÓ ¡ æ åí Ãä íÎÕÕ ÈÇÈ / ãäÊÏì / ãáÝ ..ÅáÎ ãä Öãä åÐÇ ÇáãäÊÏì_ ÇáØíÈ ÈÃåáå_ íßæä ááÃÓÆáÉ ÇáÔÇÆÚÉ ¡ æ Ðáß ÈÊÑÊíÈ æ ÊäÞíÍ ãÇ Ýí åÐÇ ÇáÞÓã ãä ÇÓÆáÉ ãßÑÑÉ ßËíÑÇ ÈÔßá Ãæ ÈÂÎÑ ¡ Úáì Ãä íÍÏË ÈÔßá ÏæÑí ( ÔåÑí ¡ ÃÓÈæÚí ¡ .. ÅáÎ ) ááÅÓÊÝÇÏÉ ÇáÞÕæì ãäå ¡ æáÇ íÎÝì Úáíßã ãÏì ÇáÝÇÆÏÉ ÇáÊí ÓÊÚæÏ Úáì ÇáÌãíÚ æ Ãæáåã ÃäÊã ¡ ÍíË ÓÊÎÝÝ ÚäÇÁ ÇáÑÏ Úáì ÇÓÆáÉ ãÔÇÈåÉ ÊÊßÑÑ ßËíÑÇ ßãÇ íáÇÍÙ ÇáÌãíÚ ¡ äÇåíßã Úä ÇáæÞÊ æ ÇáÌåÏ ..ÅáÎ
>  ÃäÇ ãÊÃßÏ ãä Ãä ßËíÑÇ ãä ÇáÃÎæÇä ÇáÃÝÇÖá íÔÇØÑæääí ÇáÊÝßíÑ æ ÇáÏÚã ¡ æáÇ ÃÑíÏ ÅáÇ ÇáÃÌÑ ãä Çááå ÊÚÇáì . 
>   ÈæÑßÊ Èßá ÍÑÝ ÊÞÚ Úáíå ÚíäÇß

 ÇÞÊÑÇÍ Ìãíá æÝßÑÊ Ýíå áßä íÚæÞå Çäå ãÍÊÇÌ æÞÊ æáßäå Ýì ÇáÍÓÈÇä Çä ÔÇÁ Çááå

----------


## eleon

ÇáÓáÇã Úáíßã 
ÇÓÊÇÐí ÇáÚÒíÒ åá ÇÓÊØíÚ ÝÊÍ ÍÓÇÈ áÏì ÔÑßÉ fxsol ÈÃÓã ÕÏíÞí æåæ Ýí ÇáæØä ÚÑÈí æíÑÓá Çáí ÇáãÚáæãÇÊ æÇäÇ ÇÈÏÇ ÈÇáÊÏÇæá æÇäÇ ÎÇÑÌ ÇáæØä ÇáÚÑÈí ÈÓÈÈ Çä ÔÑßÉ fxsol áÇ íÝÊÍæä ÍÓÇÈ ÎÇáí ãä ÇáÝæÇÆÏ ÇáÑÈæíÉ áãæÇØäíä ÎÇÑÌ ÇáæØä ÇáÚÑÈí æáÐáß ØáÈÊ ãä ÇÍÏ ÇÕÏÞÇÆí ÝÊÍ ÍÓÇÈ ÈÃÓãå Ýåá íãßä Ðáß

----------


## ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã

> ÇáÓáÇã Úáíßã 
> ÇÓÊÇÐí ÇáÚÒíÒ åá ÇÓÊØíÚ ÝÊÍ ÍÓÇÈ áÏì ÔÑßÉ fxsol ÈÃÓã ÕÏíÞí æåæ Ýí ÇáæØä ÚÑÈí æíÑÓá Çáí ÇáãÚáæãÇÊ æÇäÇ ÇÈÏÇ ÈÇáÊÏÇæá æÇäÇ ÎÇÑÌ ÇáæØä ÇáÚÑÈí ÈÓÈÈ Çä ÔÑßÉ fxsol áÇ íÝÊÍæä ÍÓÇÈ ÎÇáí ãä ÇáÝæÇÆÏ ÇáÑÈæíÉ áãæÇØäíä ÎÇÑÌ ÇáæØä ÇáÚÑÈí æáÐáß ØáÈÊ ãä ÇÍÏ ÇÕÏÞÇÆí ÝÊÍ ÍÓÇÈ ÈÃÓãå Ýåá íãßä Ðáß

 æÚáíßã ÇáÓáÇã æÑÍãÉ Çááå 
äÚã Èßá ÊÇßíÏ ããßä ÈÓ Ïå åíßæä Èíäß æÈíäå æáÇ ÏÎá ááÔÑßÉ Ýì ÇáãæÖæÚ

----------


## eleon

ÈÇÑß Çááå Ýíß
ãÔßæÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑ íÇÛÇáí

----------


## knight09

ÇáÃÓÊÇÐ ÓãíÑ . . ÊÍíÉ æÊÞÏíÑ
ÃÔßÑ ÌåæÏß ÇáßÈíÑÉ ÝíäÔÑ ÇáæÚí ÇáÝæÑßÓí ¡ æáÏí ÓÄÇá íÊÚáÞ ÈÇÓÊÎÏÇã ãÓÊæíÇÊ ÇáÝíÈæäÇÊÔí.
ÃÞÑÃ åÐå ÇáÃíÇã ßÊÇÈ Íæá ÇáÝíÈæäÇÊÔí (ÞãÊ ÈÊÍãíáå ãä åÐ ÇáãäÊÏì)¡ æÞÏ ÐßÑ ÇáãÄáÝ ãÓÊæíÇÊ ááÝíÈæäÇÊÔí ÊÓÊÎÏã ááÊÍÏíÏ äÞÇØ ÇáÎÑæÌ/ÇáÃåÏÇÝ æåí: Extentions æ Expansion æ Projection.
æÝí ÇáÃãËáÉ ÇáãÚÑæÖÉ Ýí ÇáßÊÇÈ íÈíä Ãä ÈÇáÅãßÇä Ãä ÊÑÓã åÐå ÇáÎØæØ ãÚ ÎØæØ ÇáÝíÈæäÇÊÔí ÇáãÔåæÑÉ¡ æáßäí áÇÃÚÑÝ ßíÝ ÃÏÑÌåÇ Úáì ÇáÔÇÑÊ ßãÇ åí ãÈíäÉ Úáì ÇáÃãËáÉ¡ ÝßíÝ íãßääí Ðáß¿ 
æÔßÑÇ ÌÒíáÇ

----------


## ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã

> ÇáÃÓÊÇÐ ÓãíÑ . . ÊÍíÉ æÊÞÏíÑ
> ÃÔßÑ ÌåæÏß ÇáßÈíÑÉ ÝíäÔÑ ÇáæÚí ÇáÝæÑßÓí ¡ æáÏí ÓÄÇá íÊÚáÞ ÈÇÓÊÎÏÇã ãÓÊæíÇÊ ÇáÝíÈæäÇÊÔí.
> ÃÞÑÃ åÐå ÇáÃíÇã ßÊÇÈ Íæá ÇáÝíÈæäÇÊÔí (ÞãÊ ÈÊÍãíáå ãä åÐ ÇáãäÊÏì)¡ æÞÏ ÐßÑ ÇáãÄáÝ ãÓÊæíÇÊ ááÝíÈæäÇÊÔí ÊÓÊÎÏã ááÊÍÏíÏ äÞÇØ ÇáÎÑæÌ/ÇáÃåÏÇÝ æåí: Extensions æ Expansion æ Projection.
> æÝí ÇáÃãËáÉ ÇáãÚÑæÖÉ Ýí ÇáßÊÇÈ íÈíä Ãä ÈÇáÅãßÇä Ãä ÊÑÓã åÐå ÇáÎØæØ ãÚ ÎØæØ ÇáÝíÈæäÇÊÔí ÇáãÔåæÑÉ¡ æáßäí áÇÃÚÑÝ ßíÝ ÃÏÑÌåÇ Úáì ÇáÔÇÑÊ ßãÇ åí ãÈíäÉ Úáì ÇáÃãËáÉ¡ ÝßíÝ íãßääí Ðáß¿ 
> æÔßÑÇ ÌÒíáÇ

 Ïå ÝíÏíæ Úä fibo projection http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJZcg2Dma0U 
æãÑÝÞ ãáÝ áÔÑÍ fibo extension 
æãÑÝÞ ãæÖÚ áÔÑÍ fibo expansion https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38808.html

----------


## knight09

ÔßÑÇ íÇ ßÇÈÊä  ¡ ãÓÇÚÏÉ æáÇ ÃÍáÇ

----------


## erfan

áÏí ÓÄáÇä :
1- åá ÊÓãÍ ÔÑßÉ fxsol  ÈÚãáíÇÊ ÇáÓßÇáäÛ 
2- ßíÝ íãßääí ÇáÇÓÊÝÇÏÉ ãä ãÓÊæíÇÊ ÇáãÞÇæãÉ æÇáÏÚã ÇáãÊÚÏÏÉ æäÞØÉ ÇáÇÑÊßÇÒ "ÍÓÈ Ýåãí Êßæä äÞØÉ ÇáÏÎæá ÔÑÇÁ ÚäÏ äÞØÉ ÇáÏÚã æÇáåÏÝ äÞØÉ ÇáãÞÇæãÉ æÇáÚßÓ ÈÇáäÓÈÉ ááÈíÚ ÝÈãÇÐÇ ÃÓÊÝíÏ ãä ÇáÇÑÊßÇÒ"

----------


## ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã

> áÏí ÓÄáÇä :
> 1- åá ÊÓãÍ ÔÑßÉ fxsol  ÈÚãáíÇÊ ÇáÓßÇáäÛ 
> 2- ßíÝ íãßääí ÇáÇÓÊÝÇÏÉ ãä ãÓÊæíÇÊ ÇáãÞÇæãÉ æÇáÏÚã ÇáãÊÚÏÏÉ æäÞØÉ ÇáÇÑÊßÇÒ "ÍÓÈ Ýåãí Êßæä äÞØÉ ÇáÏÎæá ÔÑÇÁ ÚäÏ äÞØÉ ÇáÏÚã æÇáåÏÝ äÞØÉ ÇáãÞÇæãÉ æÇáÚßÓ ÈÇáäÓÈÉ ááÈíÚ ÝÈãÇÐÇ ÃÓÊÝíÏ ãä ÇáÇÑÊßÇÒ"

 ÇåáÇ Èß ÇÎì ÇáßÑíã
ÈÇáäÓÈÉ ááÓÄÇá ÇáÇæá äÚã ÇáÔÑßÉ ÊÓãÍ ÈÐáß
ÈÇáäÓÈÉ ááÓÄÇá ÇáÊÇäì ÇáÇÑÊßÇÒ æåæ ÇáÈÇíÝæÊ Çáíæãì Èíßæä áÊÍÏíÏ ÇáÊÑäÏ ÕÚæÏ Çæ åÈæØ Ýáæ ßÇä ÇáÇÝÊÊÇÍ ÝæÞ ÇáÇÑÊãÇÒ íßæä Çáíæã ÕÚæÏ æíßæä ÏÎæá ßÔÑÇÁ æÇáÚßÓ ÈÇáÚßÓ Ýì ÇáÈíÚ

----------


## erfan

> ÇåáÇ Èß ÇÎì ÇáßÑíã
> ÈÇáäÓÈÉ ááÓÄÇá ÇáÇæá äÚã ÇáÔÑßÉ ÊÓãÍ ÈÐáß
> ÈÇáäÓÈÉ ááÓÄÇá ÇáÊÇäì ÇáÇÑÊßÇÒ æåæ ÇáÈÇíÝæÊ Çáíæãì Èíßæä áÊÍÏíÏ ÇáÊÑäÏ ÕÚæÏ Çæ åÈæØ Ýáæ ßÇä ÇáÇÝÊÊÇÍ ÝæÞ ÇáÇÑÊãÇÒ íßæä Çáíæã ÕÚæÏ æíßæä ÏÎæá ßÔÑÇÁ æÇáÚßÓ ÈÇáÚßÓ Ýì ÇáÈíÚ

 ÔßÑÇ áß ßËíÑÇ ÃÓÊÇÐ ÓãíÑ æÃÚÊÐÑ Úä ßËÑÉ ÃÓÃáÊí 
ãÊì æÞÊ ÇáÇÝÊÊÇÍ æÇáÅÛáÇÞ ÍÓÈ ÛÑíäÊÔ

----------


## ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã

> ÔßÑÇ áß ßËíÑÇ ÃÓÊÇÐ ÓãíÑ æÃÚÊÐÑ Úä ßËÑÉ ÃÓÃáÊí 
> ãÊì æÞÊ ÇáÇÝÊÊÇÍ æÇáÅÛáÇÞ ÍÓÈ ÛÑíäÊÔ

 æáÇÈåãß ÇÓÇá ÈÑÇÍÊß 
ÇáÇÝÊÊÇÍ Èíßæä ÇáÓÇÚÉ 5 ÈÊæÞíÊ ÌÑíäÊÔ = 12 ÈÊæÞíÊ ãÕÑ æÇáÓÚæÏíÉ

----------


## eleon

ÇáÓáÇã Úáíßã  ÇÓÊÇÐí ÇáÚÒíÒ ÇÐÇ ßäÊ ÇÊÈÚ ØÑíÞÉ Ýí ßá ÕÝÞÉ íÌÈ Çä íßæä ÇáÑÈÍ 20 äÞØÉ ÝÞØ æßäÊ ÇÓÊÎÏã ÑÇÝÚÉ  ãÇáíÉ 400:1 Ýßã ÈÑÃíß Çä íßæä ÇáÓÊæÈ áæÒ . æÓÄÇá ÇÎÑ : ãÇåí ÇÝÖá ÝÊÑÉ ãä ÝÊÑÇÊ ÇáÓæÞ íãßä ÇáãÊÇÌÑÉ ÈíåÇ æíßæä ÝíåÇ ÇáÚãáÇÊ ÈÚíÏ Úä ÇáÐÈÐÈÉ ÇáÞæíÉ áÖãÇä ÚÏã ÖÑÈ ÇáÇÓÊæÈ ÈÓÑÚÉ æÝí Çí ÝÊÑÉ Úáí ÚÏã ÇáãÊÇÌÑÉ æÇáãÑÇÞÈÉ ÝÞØ , áÇä ÃæÏ Êßæíä ÌÏæá áÏÎæá ÇáãÊÇÌÑÉ æÇäÇ ãÔæÔ ßíÝ ÃäÙã ÌÏæá áÏÎæá Ýí Çí ÝÊÑÉ æãÊì ÇÊÑß ÇáÓæÞ æÇÑÊÇÍ .

----------


## ÓãíÑ ÕíÇã

> ÇáÓáÇã Úáíßã  ÇÓÊÇÐí ÇáÚÒíÒ ÇÐÇ ßäÊ ÇÊÈÚ ØÑíÞÉ Ýí ßá ÕÝÞÉ íÌÈ Çä íßæä ÇáÑÈÍ 20 äÞØÉ ÝÞØ æßäÊ ÇÓÊÎÏã ÑÇÝÚÉ  ãÇáíÉ 400:1 Ýßã ÈÑÃíß Çä íßæä ÇáÓÊæÈ áæÒ . æÓÄÇá ÇÎÑ : ãÇåí ÇÝÖá ÝÊÑÉ ãä ÝÊÑÇÊ ÇáÓæÞ íãßä ÇáãÊÇÌÑÉ ÈíåÇ æíßæä ÝíåÇ ÇáÚãáÇÊ ÈÚíÏ Úä ÇáÐÈÐÈÉ ÇáÞæíÉ áÖãÇä ÚÏã ÖÑÈ ÇáÇÓÊæÈ ÈÓÑÚÉ æÝí Çí ÝÊÑÉ Úáí ÚÏã ÇáãÊÇÌÑÉ æÇáãÑÇÞÈÉ ÝÞØ , áÇä ÃæÏ Êßæíä ÌÏæá áÏÎæá ÇáãÊÇÌÑÉ æÇäÇ ãÔæÔ ßíÝ ÃäÙã ÌÏæá áÏÎæá Ýí Çí ÝÊÑÉ æãÊì ÇÊÑß ÇáÓæÞ æÇÑÊÇÍ .

 æÚáíßã ÇáÓáÇã æÑÍãÉ Çááå
ÊÍÏíÏ ÇáÇÓÊæÈ Ýì ÇáØÑíÞÉ æáíÓ ÇäÇ Çááì ÇÍÏÏåÇ æÇäÇ áÇ ÇÚÑÝ ÇáØÑíÞÉ ÍÊì ÇÍßã ãÇåæ ÇáÇÓÊæÈ ÇáãäÇÓÈ áåÇ
æÇÝÖá ÇæÞÇÊ ÇáãÊÇÌÑÉ åæ ÇæÑæÑÈÇ æÇÝÖá æÞÊ ááÇÈÊÚÇÏ ÈÚÏ äåÇíÉ ÇãÑíßÇ

----------


## eleon

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  تحديد الاستوب فى الطريقة وليس انا اللى احددها وانا لا اعرف الطريقة حتى احكم ماهو الاستوب المناسب لها وافضل اوقات المتاجرة هو اوروربا وافضل وقت للابتعاد بعد نهاية امريكا

 السلام عليكم  انا اجرب الان استراتيجية الخليج لاقتناص 20 نقطة في كل فرصة وهي تحت التجربة.  طبعا مع بعض التعديلات على الاستراتيجية وحسب الفرص اليومية على ستة ازواج اود اتجربته على الحقيقي بمبلغ 250 $ واستخدام الرافعة 1:400 مع استخدام خطورة 10 % اي الدخول بعقد يكون سعر النقطة 0.5$. وهذه الاستراتيجية اغلب مؤشراتها لاستاذ وضاح   ومنكم نستفيد مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  انا اجرب الان استراتيجية الخليج لاقتناص 20 نقطة في كل فرصة وهي تحت التجربة.  طبعا مع بعض التعديلات على الاستراتيجية وحسب الفرص اليومية على ستة ازواج اود اتجربته على الحقيقي بمبلغ 250 $ واستخدام الرافعة 1:400 مع استخدام خطورة 10 % اي الدخول بعقد يكون سعر النقطة 0.5$. وهذه الاستراتيجية اغلب مؤشراتها لاستاذ وضاح   ومنكم نستفيد مع الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الخطورة المقصودة لو كان مارجن مافيش مشكلة لكن الاهم ان كل صفقة يكون خسارتك فيها = 1% يعنى 2.5 دولار يعنى لو الحساب ميكرو استوبك لايزيد عن 25 نقطة 
لو الاستوب سيكون اكبر من كده اذن ستعمل على مخاطرة اعلى ولتكن 2% وبالتلاى يكون الاستوب 50

----------


## الفقير 125

السلام عليكم يا إخواني أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم الكريمة لسؤال ساذج من شخص مبتدئ مثلي  كان عندي حساب في شركة لا تستعمل ميتاترايدر؛ والآن تحولتُ لشركة تستعمله  عندما أريد أن أضع أوامر معلقة أجد هذه الأزرار: buy limit sell limit buy stop sell stop  سؤالي: إذا أردت أن أضع أمرا معلقا للشراء؛ هل أضغط على buy limit أو buy stop؟ إذا أردت أن أضع أمرا معلقا للبيع؛ هل أضغط على sell limit أو sell stop؟  وما وظيفة الأمرين الآخرين اللذين لا يستعملان هنا؟  أفيدوني أفادكم الله؛ فإن الأمر حيرني

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم يا إخواني أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم الكريمة لسؤال ساذج من شخص مبتدئ مثلي  كان عندي حساب في شركة لا تستعمل ميتاترايدر؛ والآن تحولتُ لشركة تستعمله  عندما أريد أن أضع أوامر معلقة أجد هذه الأزرار: buy limit sell limit buy stop sell stop  سؤالي: إذا أردت أن أضع أمرا معلقا للشراء؛ هل أضغط على buy limit أو buy stop؟ إذا أردت أن أضع أمرا معلقا للبيع؛ هل أضغط على sell limit أو sell stop؟  وما وظيفة الأمرين الآخرين اللذين لا يستعملان هنا؟  أفيدوني أفادكم الله؛ فإن الأمر حيرني

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم واهلا باسئلتك فلا تقلق اى سؤال تحت امرك  الاجابة هى  buy limit = الشراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى للعملة   sell limit = البيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى للعملة   buy stop = الشراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى للعملة   sell stop = البيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى للعملة

----------


## الفقير 125

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم واهلا باسئلتك فلا تقلق اى سؤال تحت امرك   الاجابة هى  buy limit = الشراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى للعملة  sell limit = البيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى للعملة  buy stop = الشراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى للعملة  sell stop = البيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى للعملة

 كلام جامع مانع ماتع واف كاف شاف أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك عني خير ما جزى أخا عن أخيه في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## eleon

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الخطورة المقصودة لو كان مارجن مافيش مشكلة لكن الاهم ان كل صفقة يكون خسارتك فيها = 1% يعنى 2.5 دولار يعنى لو الحساب ميكرو استوبك لايزيد عن 25 نقطة  لو الاستوب سيكون اكبر من كده اذن ستعمل على مخاطرة اعلى ولتكن 2% وبالتلاى يكون الاستوب 50

 اشكرك يا استاذنا العزيز  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 هل ينفع الدايفرجنس على مؤشر المومنتم ؟ 
و مبروك لتوقيعكم الجديد ..  :Regular Smile:   
  بوركت

----------


## فراس تداول

> اقتراح جميل وفكرت فيه لكن يعوقه انه محتاج وقت ولكنه فى الحسبان ان شاء الله

 الحقيقة هناك معلومات في المنتدى ولكن مبعثرة وليست دائما مبسطة
اعجبني جوابك للاخ سابقا مثلا stop limit هو كذا كذا
فممكن فتح موضوع تطلب فيه عدم المشاركة!!! نعم
وكل ما امكنك تضيف معلومة مبسطة متسلسلة
ثم عندما تنتهي حلقات العقد تصيغه في ملف واحد ممكن تحميله لكل مبتدأ
مثال: (ولا ادري مللت مني ورفضت الفكرة ام ستتابع؟!)
مثال: السبريد هو:
السكابلينغ هو:
ديلينغ ديسك هو:
الهيدج هو:
وهكذا ويكون الشرح لجاهل الامر كتعليمه الف باء
ولا يكون الشرح بطريقة انه فاهم مصطلحات في الشرح نفسه 
فيحتاج لشرح الكلام الذي في الشرح!!!!!!!!!! :Cry Smile: 
أستاذ سمير تقبل اعجابي بصورتك لا اظن ستلتقط اجمل منها!
ومبروك التوقيع الجديد :015: 
عقبال ما نقع :Asvc:  بين يديك ارشادا 
وشكرا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 أحيانا كثيرة نجد أن السعر يصل دون/ أعلى مستوى المقاومة بفارق نقاط لا يقل عن 20 نقطة تقريبا ( بحسب الزوج)  ، و كذلك نفس الشيء بالنسبة للدعم ، مما يعني تعدى المستوى بقليل ثم ارتد أو أن يرتد قبل المستوى بقليل ، فهل من طريقة فنية معينة للتثبت من ذلك الارتداد عدا عن الدايفرجنس و نماذج الشموع و الفايبو ؟  
  بوركت

----------


## knight09

الأستاذ سمير . . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزال الله كل خير على مساعدتك واتزامك بالإجابة على تساؤلاتنا. ولدي اليوم فكرة (قد تكون موجودة أو غير موجدة بعد) وهي تتعلق بالشموع اليابانية، فأنا كثيرا ما قرأت عن الشموع اليابانية ونماذجها وأشكالها والإشارات التي تكتمنها والخاصة بانعكاس إتجاه السوق أو استمراره، وأجد الكثير من المحللين يستندون في توقعاتهم على شمعة واحدة أو نموذج من الشموع. المهم بعد قرائتي الأخيرة حول الشموع اليابانية (كتاب جون ميرفي وكتاب للأستاذ ماجد فهد العمري) تبين لي مقدار الصعوبة في تذكر هذا الكم من الأنواع والنماذج ، وفكرت في أنه ربما يكون من المفيد جدا أن يضاف إلى برنامج الميتا تريدرإمكانية تسمية الشموع والنماذج، بحيث أنه وعند إكتمال شمعة يتمكن المستخدم من معرفة نوع الشمعة بمجرد الإشارة إليها بالماوس، كما أنه بالإمكان وعند إكتمال نموذج يتكون من أكثر من شمعة أن تظهر على الشاشة -وبشكل تلقائي - بالون يحتوي على معلومة حول اسم النموذج (كما هو الحال عند الإشارة إلى شمعة لتعطي معلومات أعلى سعر وأدنى سعر وبداية الفترة والإغلاق). فهل مثل هذه الفكرة موجودة على بعض البرامج؟ أو هل هناك إكسبيرت ما (ولو أني ما أعرف شي عن الإكسبيرتات) يمكن أن أحمله على البرنامج ليقوم بهذه الوظيفة؟ أو هل بالأساس هناك أمكانية وحاجة لعمل ذلك بالإكسبيرت؟  شكرا لك

----------


## يحيى عمران

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني الاعزاء .. أنا مشترك جديد على هذا المنتدى ... ومتداول مبتدئ في اسواق العملات 
وباختصار لا أعرف شيئ عن تجارة العملات ... أرجو مساعدتكم لي في هذا الموضوع ... 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  هل ينفع الدايفرجنس على مؤشر المومنتم ؟ 
> و مبروك لتوقيعكم الجديد ..   
>   بوركت

 ان شاء الله ينفع بكل تاكيد

----------


## سمير صيام

> الحقيقة هناك معلومات في المنتدى ولكن مبعثرة وليست دائما مبسطة
> اعجبني جوابك للاخ سابقا مثلا stop limit هو كذا كذا
> فممكن فتح موضوع تطلب فيه عدم المشاركة!!! نعم
> وكل ما امكنك تضيف معلومة مبسطة متسلسلة
> ثم عندما تنتهي حلقات العقد تصيغه في ملف واحد ممكن تحميله لكل مبتدأ
> مثال: (ولا ادري مللت مني ورفضت الفكرة ام ستتابع؟!)
> مثال: السبريد هو:
> السكابلينغ هو:
> ديلينغ ديسك هو:
> ...

 بارك الله فيك يارب ياغالى 
بالنسبة لفكرتك هى شبه فكرة اخرى هنا وان شاء الله ساحاول ذلك لكن ليس بموضوع مغلق بالعكس بمثل هذا الموضوع الملئ بالاسئلة المتنوعة والتى لا تقع على بال الشخص احيانا فهو افضل بكتير 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  أحيانا كثيرة نجد أن السعر يصل دون/ أعلى مستوى المقاومة بفارق نقاط لا يقل عن 20 نقطة تقريبا ( بحسب الزوج)  ، و كذلك نفس الشيء بالنسبة للدعم ، مما يعني تعدى المستوى بقليل ثم ارتد أو أن يرتد قبل المستوى بقليل ، فهل من طريقة فنية معينة للتثبت من ذلك الارتداد عدا عن الدايفرجنس و نماذج الشموع و الفايبو ؟  
>   بوركت

 اغلاق الشمعة هو الاهم لتاكيد الاختراق وسابقا كان يتم التاكيد اما بالاغلاق او تعدى المستوى ب 50 نقطة ولكن ارى الان ان 50 نقطة اصبح قليلة والمفروض الا تقل عن 75

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ سمير . . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزال الله كل خير على مساعدتك واتزامك بالإجابة على تساؤلاتنا. ولدي اليوم فكرة (قد تكون موجودة أو غير موجدة بعد) وهي تتعلق بالشموع اليابانية، فأنا كثيرا ما قرأت عن الشموع اليابانية ونماذجها وأشكالها والإشارات التي تكتمنها والخاصة بانعكاس إتجاه السوق أو استمراره، وأجد الكثير من المحللين يستندون في توقعاتهم على شمعة واحدة أو نموذج من الشموع. المهم بعد قرائتي الأخيرة حول الشموع اليابانية (كتاب جون ميرفي وكتاب للأستاذ ماجد فهد العمري) تبين لي مقدار الصعوبة في تذكر هذا الكم من الأنواع والنماذج ، وفكرت في أنه ربما يكون من المفيد جدا أن يضاف إلى برنامج الميتا تريدرإمكانية تسمية الشموع والنماذج، بحيث أنه وعند إكتمال شمعة يتمكن المستخدم من معرفة نوع الشمعة بمجرد الإشارة إليها بالماوس، كما أنه بالإمكان وعند إكتمال نموذج يتكون من أكثر من شمعة أن تظهر على الشاشة -وبشكل تلقائي - بالون يحتوي على معلومة حول اسم النموذج (كما هو الحال عند الإشارة إلى شمعة لتعطي معلومات أعلى سعر وأدنى سعر وبداية الفترة والإغلاق). فهل مثل هذه الفكرة موجودة على بعض البرامج؟ أو هل هناك إكسبيرت ما (ولو أني ما أعرف شي عن الإكسبيرتات) يمكن أن أحمله على البرنامج ليقوم بهذه الوظيفة؟ أو هل بالأساس هناك أمكانية وحاجة لعمل ذلك بالإكسبيرت؟  شكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للفكرة فهى موجودة ومطبقة فى افكسول فى شارتاتهم فى برنامج التداول وفى البرنامج القديم واكيد فى برامج اخرى وطبعا هناك مؤشرات ايضا لذلك لكن حتى الان هذه المؤشرات ليست دقيقة لكن يوجد اجتهادات فى هذا الموضوع ربما نصل يوما الى ذلك 
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت اكيد هيكون اهم لو تم عمل مؤشر دقيق للشموع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> إخواني الاعزاء .. أنا مشترك جديد على هذا المنتدى ... ومتداول مبتدئ في اسواق العملات 
> وباختصار لا أعرف شيئ عن تجارة العملات ... أرجو مساعدتكم لي في هذا الموضوع ... 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى
 وان شاء الله تستفاد معنا 
عليك بهذا الموضوع واى استفسارات انا جاهز لها ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## الفقير 125

إخواني الكرام؛ أحيانا ارسم خطوطا في برنامج ميتاترايدر؛ ولكنني لا أعرف كيف أحذفها
ففي كل مرة أضطر إلى إلغاء اللوحة وفتح لوحة جديدة
فهل هناك طريقة لحذف الخط بعد رسمه؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> إخواني الكرام؛ أحيانا ارسم خطوطا في برنامج ميتاترايدر؛ ولكنني لا أعرف كيف أحذفها
> ففي كل مرة أضطر إلى إلغاء اللوحة وفتح لوحة جديدة
> فهل هناك طريقة لحذف الخط بعد رسمه؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اعمل دبل كليك على الخط واختار بيمين الماوس حذف

----------


## الفقير 125

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  اعمل دبل كليك على الخط واختار بيمين الماوس حذف

  جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك علما ونفعك ونفع بك

----------


## a_h601288

> من مميزات سوق الفوركس السيولة العالية

 أين هذه السيولة بالضبط .........؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أين هذه السيولة بالضبط .........؟؟؟

 السيولة دى لانه السوق يتداول فيه اكتر من 3 تريليون دولار يوميا

----------


## a_h601288

> السيولة دى لانه السوق يتداول فيه اكتر من 3 تريليون دولار يوميا

 ال 3 تريليون دولار  هي نتاج عمليات البيع والشراء ..........؟؟ أم المقصود بها الاموال الموجودة في حسابات العملاء.....؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ال 3 تريليون دولار  هي نتاج عمليات البيع والشراء ..........؟؟ أم المقصود بها الاموال الموجودة في حسابات العملاء.....؟؟؟؟

  هى السيولة الخاصة بعمليات البيع والشراء

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 بخصوص مؤشر ADX  حبذا لو من رابط تدلونا عليه يشرح لنا ماهيته و طريقة عمله و كيفية استخدامه و على أي فريم  و اعداداته المثالية....إلخ !  
     بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  بخصوص مؤشر ADX  حبذا لو من رابط تدلونا عليه يشرح لنا ماهيته و طريقة عمله و كيفية استخدامه و على أي فريم  و اعداداته المثالية....إلخ !  
>      بوركت

  اتفضل ياغالى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/661011-82-post.html

----------


## الصاروخ

استاذ سمير بعد التحيه ياريت تدلنى على استراتجيه تصلح للفتره الاسيويه تحديدا وموضوع يشرح الديفرجنس  :Hands: وتقبل ودى وتقديرى :Wink Smile:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## dr_cool123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسمي دكتور محمد من مصر ودي اول مشاركه ليا في المنتدي الجميل دا واحب اشكر كل اللي ساهموا علي انجاز وبناء هذا الصرح الرائع لمد العون لكل مبتدئ مثلي في عالم الفوركس والبورصه عامة 
انا اريد اسال اسئله بسيطه لا اريد اي تعقيدات في الشرح ولا اي شيء فانا اؤمن بالبساطه الشديده مثل المعاملات الحسايبه 1 زائد 1 يساوي اتنين مش اكتر 
سؤالي الاول  ما هي افضل اعدادات لمؤشر الاستوكاستك يعني ال d اكتبه كام? وال k علي كام ؟ 
وما هي مدة الشارت الافضل لهذا المؤشر مع العلم اني افضل شارت الساعه  
سؤالي التالي ما هي افضل اعدادات للموفينج exp و simple ?? وايضا افضل مده له ؟؟ 
السؤال الثالث ما هي طرق استعمال مؤشر الماكد وهل له فائده في تجار اليوم يعني اللي بيتاجروا يوم بيوم مش اكتر واعداداته ؟؟ 
عايز اعرف متي اوقف الصفقه  يعني مثلا انا دخلت صفقه وشايف اني كسبان فيها متي اعلم ان السعر الان سيبدا في عكس اتجاهه او اضع ال target صح وانا ببدا الصفقه نفسها ؟؟ 
اسف علي الاطاله لكن بجد انا شايف ان الموضوع بسيط مش صعب محتاج انك تكون مستعد نفسيا وهادئ الاعصاب تماما وتمسك ادواتك كويس وتستفيد من خبرة الاخريين وبسم الله ما شاء الله المنتدي مليان بالخبره ذوي الكفاءه المذهله ليست العاليه فقط  
ارجو منك الرد علي تساؤلتي في اقرب فرصه وشكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بعد التحيه ياريت تدلنى على استراتجيه تصلح للفتره الاسيويه تحديدا وموضوع يشرح الديفرجنس وتقبل ودى وتقديرى

  اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الافضل للفترة الاسيوية وغيرها هو التحليل الفنى والعمل على فريمات كبيرة لايؤثر فيها تذبذب اسيا
بالنسبة للدايفرجنس فاليك الموضوع    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا اسمي دكتور محمد من مصر ودي اول مشاركه ليا في المنتدي الجميل دا واحب اشكر كل اللي ساهموا علي انجاز وبناء هذا الصرح الرائع لمد العون لكل مبتدئ مثلي في عالم الفوركس والبورصه عامة 
> انا اريد اسال اسئله بسيطه لا اريد اي تعقيدات في الشرح ولا اي شيء فانا اؤمن بالبساطه الشديده مثل المعاملات الحسايبه 1 زائد 1 يساوي اتنين مش اكتر  ربنا يقدرنا ونستطيع ذلك   
> سؤالي الاول  ما هي افضل اعدادات لمؤشر الاستوكاستك يعني ال d اكتبه كام? وال k علي كام ؟ 
> وما هي مدة الشارت الافضل لهذا المؤشر مع العلم اني افضل شارت الساعه   افضل الاعدادت بالترتيبب هى 14 - 3 - 3 والافتراضية هى 5 - 3 - 3 ويمكنك العمل به على الساعة واى فريم ترغب فيه   
> سؤالي التالي ما هي افضل اعدادات للموفينج exp و simple ?? وايضا افضل مده له ؟؟  النقطة دى لا تستطيع الحكم بها على اعداد معين فعموما الموفنج باى اعدادت مفيد فى اوقات الترند وغير مفيد ايام التذبذب وبالتالى لا تسطيع ان تقول اعدادت 5 - 20 هى الافضل او غيرهم وللموفنج طرق كثيرة ويمكنك الرجوع الى مواضيع وطرق تستخدم الموفنجات   
> السؤال الثالث ما هي طرق استعمال مؤشر الماكد وهل له فائده في تجار اليوم يعني اللي بيتاجروا يوم بيوم مش اكتر واعداداته ؟؟  اكيد يستخدم على اى فريم ترغبه سواء يومى او غيره ويكون بالتقطاع الايجابى شراء والتقاطع السلبى بيع وكذلك يستخدم فى استخراج الدايفرجنس منه  
> عايز اعرف متي اوقف الصفقه  يعني مثلا انا دخلت صفقه وشايف اني كسبان فيها متي اعلم ان السعر الان سيبدا في عكس اتجاهه او اضع ال target صح وانا ببدا الصفقه نفسها ؟؟  دى النقطة دى محتاجة تحليل للعملة قبل الدخول لتضع الهدف والاستوب او عندما يظهر لك بوادر انعكاس مثل شمعة انعكاسية مرتدة من مقاومة او دعم لتنبهك للخروج من الصفقة  
> اسف علي الاطاله لكن بجد انا شايف ان الموضوع بسيط مش صعب محتاج انك تكون مستعد نفسيا وهادئ الاعصاب تماما وتمسك ادواتك كويس وتستفيد من خبرة الاخريين وبسم الله ما شاء الله المنتدي مليان بالخبره ذوي الكفاءه المذهله ليست العاليه فقط    كلامك مضبوط  
> ارجو منك الرد علي تساؤلتي في اقرب فرصه وشكرا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بيك يا دكتنور ونورت المنتدى وان شاء الله تستفاد معانا وتم الرد اعلاه

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم
اود ان اسال عن اليوت معن اي رابط يمكنني الستفادة منه ويكون عن اليوت
وافضل برنامج يوت اسمه وطريقة ادخال الشارت فيه   اي طريقة استخدامه
ورايكم الشخصي في اليوت
وشكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## فارس نواف

اقصد موجات اليوت   وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اسال عن اليوت معن اي رابط يمكنني الستفادة منه ويكون عن اليوت
> وافضل برنامج يوت اسمه وطريقة ادخال الشارت فيه   اي طريقة استخدامه
> ورايكم الشخصي في اليوت
> وشكراااااااااااااااااا

  

> اقصد موجات اليوت   وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لايليوت اليك هذه الورش https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26794.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t70936.html 
واليك سيديهات خاصة بها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51496.html

----------


## فارس نواف

السلام عليكم 
اما والله ماكنت اتوقع الرد بهذه السرعه شكرااا لك اخي الكريم
اذا سمحت ما اجبتني عن السؤال الخير
ما رايك الشخصي بهذه الموجات لان رايك يهمني جدا لاني اثق بك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اما والله ماكنت اتوقع الرد بهذه السرعه شكرااا لك اخي الكريم
> اذا سمحت ما اجبتني عن السؤال الخير
> ما رايك الشخصي بهذه الموجات لان رايك يهمني جدا لاني اثق بك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ياغالى الموجات مهمة جدا لتعرف اى الموجات الحالية هل هى دافعة او تصحيحية

----------


## dr_cool123

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسف انا لسه مبتدئ خالص في مجال الفوركس  واحب اعرف ازاي اركب  نقاط الدعم والمقاومه علي هيئة خطوط في برنامج الميتاتريدر 4  ( كيف اضيفها للشارت )؟؟  
وايضا كيف اركب ال pivot point للشارت ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا اسف انا لسه مبتدئ خالص في مجال الفوركس  واحب اعرف ازاي اركب  نقاط الدعم والمقاومه علي هيئة خطوط في برنامج الميتاتريدر 4  ( كيف اضيفها للشارت )؟؟  
> وايضا كيف اركب ال pivot point للشارت ولك جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفاد معانا 
بالنسبة للخطوط ستقوم بوضع المؤشر المرفق فى المسار التالى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
وستقوم باعادة تشغيل البرنامج ان كان يعمل  
ستفتح الشارت الذى ترغب فيه ومن قائمة المؤشرات insert - indicators - custom
او من القائمة على الشمال هتختارالمؤشر وتضعه على الشارت سيظهر لك بخطوط الدعم والمقاومة الرقمية ومنها البايفوت

----------


## dr_cool123

لو سمحت ممكن رابط لشرح كيفية الاستفاده الجيده من ال Pivot point وربطها مع باقي مؤشرات التحليل الفني 
وشاكرك اخي الكريم علي ماتبذله لنا من جهد وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت ممكن رابط لشرح كيفية الاستفاده الجيده من ال Pivot point وربطها مع باقي مؤشرات التحليل الفني 
> وشاكرك اخي الكريم علي ماتبذله لنا من جهد وشكرا

 ادخل على مواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد وستجد المواضيع الخاصة بالبايفوت ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html

----------


## a_h601288

تتكرر كلمة مراكز في بعض المواضيع ولا أفهم معناها.....!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> تتكرر كلمة مراكز في بعض المواضيع ولا أفهم معناها.....!!!

 المراكز هى اماكن تكثر فيها عروض البيع والشراء وغالبا بتكون اماكن دعم ومقاومة

----------


## محمود ابو مازن

والله اولا انا بشكر حظرتك على  انك قادر تجاوب كل شخص وفى كل موضوع وفى كل وقت اذاى بتعمل كدة بصراحة ربنا يعينك         وانا بسال حظرتك عن 
                                افضل طريقة لوضع الاستوب لانى انا بشتغل على المجنون فقط  ومشكلتى انى مش عارف اضبط الاستوب علية عشان حركتة وحالات كتير بعد ما ينظرب الاستوب الاقى راح وعدى الهدف الى كنت محددة

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله اولا انا بشكر حظرتك على  انك قادر تجاوب كل شخص وفى كل موضوع وفى كل وقت اذاى بتعمل كدة بصراحة ربنا يعينك         وانا بسال حظرتك عن 
>                                 افضل طريقة لوضع الاستوب لانى انا بشتغل على المجنون فقط  ومشكلتى انى مش عارف اضبط الاستوب علية عشان حركتة وحالات كتير بعد ما ينظرب الاستوب الاقى راح وعدى الهدف الى كنت محددة

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ولا شكر على واجب
بالنسبة للاستوب فافضل مكان له هو فى حالة الشراء ان يكون تحت اخر قاع وفى حالة البيع فوق اخر قمة ويكون بالاغلاق فوق القمة او تحت القاع وليس مجرد نقاط بعدها

----------


## MojahdArab

السلام عليكم  
اريد ان اسأل عن البايفوت هل هو من المؤشرات القوية ام الضعيفة
 و كيفية حسابه 
و هل هناك عملات معينة تستخدم مع البايفوت 
و كيفية الاستفادة من الدعم و المقاومة فى البايفوت  
وجزاكم الله خيرا و فى انتظار الرد

----------


## فراس تداول

السلام عليكم
أستاذ سمير
نمى الى سمعي بعض الاعضاء يقول: ان الشركات لا تسمح لك بعدة صفقات فتح وبيع في وقت قصير (او يوم واحد) -النسيان مني- وذلك لمنع خطة "القنص السريع" فهل هذا صحيح
هل هناك اي قيود على عدد فتح الصفقات واغلاقها والمنع من عمليات في مدة زمنية محدودة ما؟
ارجو ان يكون السؤال واضحا
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الصاروخ

استاذ سمير بعد التحيه اريد موضوع يشرح خطوط البايفت بالتفصيل وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع :Eh S(7): تقبل ودى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> أستاذ سمير
> نمى الى سمعي بعض الاعضاء يقول: ان الشركات لا تسمح لك بعدة صفقات فتح وبيع في وقت قصير (او يوم واحد) -النسيان مني- وذلك لمنع خطة "القنص السريع" فهل هذا صحيح
> هل هناك اي قيود على عدد فتح الصفقات واغلاقها والمنع من عمليات في مدة زمنية محدودة ما؟
> ارجو ان يكون السؤال واضحا
> بارك الله فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الممنوع حاليا هو فتح بيع وشراء سويا سواء كانت الصفقتين فى نفس الوقت او بعد فترة المهم الشرط عدم وجود صفقتى بيع وشراء معا 
لكن لو فتحت شراء واغلقتها وفتحتها فورا بيع فلا مشكلة

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بعد التحيه اريد موضوع يشرح خطوط البايفت بالتفصيل وشكرا على مجهودك الرائعتقبل ودى

 عليك بمواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد ستجد فيها الطرق الرقمية الخاصة بالبايفوت ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> اريد ان اسأل عن البايفوت هل هو من المؤشرات القوية ام الضعيفة
>  و كيفية حسابه 
> و هل هناك عملات معينة تستخدم مع البايفوت 
> و كيفية الاستفادة من الدعم و المقاومة فى البايفوت  
> وجزاكم الله خيرا و فى انتظار الرد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
البايفوت هو نقطة ارتكاز بناء على بيانات اليوم السابق وللتسهيل تم اصدار مؤشر يحسب المعادلة اوتوماتيكيا وايضا على بيانات اليوم السابق مع البايفوت يتم استخراج نقط دعم ومقاومة رقمية وللاستزادة من هذه الامور عليك بمواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html

----------


## MojahdArab

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سمير ولكن هل هو من المؤشرات القوية ام الضعيفة   
وانا ذهبت الى الصفحة اخونا ابو شهيد لم وجدت مشاركات كثيرة جدا و اين اجد فيها البايفوت  
برجاء الافادة

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سمير ولكن هل هو من المؤشرات القوية ام الضعيفة   
> وانا ذهبت الى الصفحة اخونا ابو شهيد لم وجدت مشاركات كثيرة جدا و اين اجد فيها البايفوت  
> برجاء الافادة

 اخى الكريم ارجع الى مواضيعه وليس مشاركاته وستجدها فى خصائص الملف الخاص به 
بالنسبة للبايفوت فيعتبر من الدعم والمقاومة القوية والتى تعتمد طرق رقمية كثيرة عليه

----------


## فراس تداول

أستاذ سمير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا للجواب الذي فهمته
انهاء صفقة ثم المبادرة باخرى =لا مشكلة
على هذا المنوال فتح اغلاق - فتح اغلاق - فتح اغلاق- وهكذا لا مشكلة مهما تعددت طالما
انهاء ثم شيء جديد
اقدم شكري مرة اخرى
واجمل ما تفعله انك تجيب على الاسئلة دائما
بارك الله في همتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا جزيلا للجواب الذي فهمته
> انهاء صفقة ثم المبادرة باخرى =لا مشكلة
> على هذا المنوال فتح اغلاق - فتح اغلاق - فتح اغلاق- وهكذا لا مشكلة مهما تعددت طالما
> انهاء ثم شيء جديد
> اقدم شكري مرة اخرى
> واجمل ما تفعله انك تجيب على الاسئلة دائما
> بارك الله في همتك

 لا شكر على واجب ياغالى

----------


## فراس تداول

أستاذي الكلام معك يحلو
طيب انا ما زلت افكر بمسالة ولو الجواب سهل لكنه خفي علي؟
طالما ان بالحساب الاسلامي يقبل ان يبيت لك الصفقة لثاني يوم وثالث يوم دون دفع ربا او رسوم... (حسب ما قيل لي!)
طيب ان اشتري مبلغ يورو مثلا " وانام عليه" ولما يناسب السعر بعد يوم بعد شهر!!! ابيع واجني ارباح؟؟؟؟؟!!!
ولا ايه المشكلة؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي الكلام معك يحلو
> طيب انا ما زلت افكر بمسالة ولو الجواب سهل لكنه خفي علي؟
> طالما ان بالحساب الاسلامي يقبل ان يبيت لك الصفقة لثاني يوم وثالث يوم دون دفع ربا او رسوم... (حسب ما قيل لي!)
> طيب ان اشتري مبلغ يورو مثلا " وانام عليه" ولما يناسب السعر بعد يوم بعد شهر!!! ابيع واجني ارباح؟؟؟؟؟!!!
> ولا ايه المشكلة؟؟

 كلام سليم لكن الاهم انه يكون تحليلك صحيح او يكون استوبك صحيح

----------


## فراس تداول

والله طالما القصة هكذا اعتقد ان الغير طماع لا يخسر الا نادرا
اللهم الا اذا كان هناك دفع ما على تاخير اغلاق الصفقة وهذا مما اكدت حضرتك نفيه
الشكر موصول لحضرة الاخ  المشرف سمير على ما يبذله في المنتدى
وان عجزت عن الشكر المادي فعسى الله ان يجزل لك العطاء

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله طالما القصة هكذا اعتقد ان الغير طماع لا يخسر الا نادرا
> اللهم الا اذا كان هناك دفع ما على تاخير اغلاق الصفقة وهذا مما اكدت حضرتك نفيه
> الشكر موصول لحضرة الاخ  المشرف سمير على ما يبذله في المنتدى
> وان عجزت عن الشكر المادي فعسى الله ان يجزل لك العطاء

 جزاك الله مثله

----------


## MojahdArab

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سمير  
سؤال اخر من مبتدئ 
يعنى ايه ادخل شورت و يعنى ايه ادخل لونغ ......................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا استاذ سمير  
> سؤال اخر من مبتدئ 
> يعنى ايه ادخل شورت و يعنى ايه ادخل لونغ ......................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

 اسال براحتك وعلينا الاجابة 
شورت يعنى بيع 
لونج يعنى شراء

----------


## MojahdArab

يا الله على السرعة دا انت كأنك معايا على التليفون  
مش عارف اقولك ايه بصراحة  
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## MojahdArab

معلش سؤال تانى هو ازااى  اضيف مؤشر البايفوت على الشارت انا بصراحة سابقا كنت بحسبه بيدى او بصراحة كنت بحسبه على الاكسيل كل يوم بس بعد كده عرفت ان البرنامج بيحسبه و يرسمه على الشارت بس مش عارف ازاى اضيفه على الشارت

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش سؤال تانى هو ازااى  اضيف مؤشر البايفوت على الشارت انا بصراحة سابقا كنت بحسبه بيدى او بصراحة كنت بحسبه على الاكسيل كل يوم بس بعد كده عرفت ان البرنامج بيحسبه و يرسمه على الشارت بس مش عارف ازاى اضيفه على الشارت

 ستضع المؤشر المرفق فى المسار التالى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
مع اعادة تشغيل البرنامج
ثم تضع المؤشر على اى شارت جديد وعلى الفريم الذى ترغب فيه

----------


## hakim sahraoui

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي انا جزائري واريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي كيف ارسل الحوالة وياريت يكون حد جزايري 
مشارك وفاتح حساب حقيقي . يدلنا على الطريقة ويكون مشكور 
                                        والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اخي انا جزائري واريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي كيف ارسل الحوالة وياريت يكون حد جزايري 
> مشارك وفاتح حساب حقيقي . يدلنا على الطريقة ويكون مشكور 
>                                         والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
بالنسبة للجزائر حسب علمى انه غير مسموح لكم بالتحويل للخارج 
عموما نتمنى احد الاخوة الجزائريين ان يفيدك

----------


## فراس تداول

اخي سمير هذا يعني اني ربحت الف دولار اليس كذلك؟ 
أو http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/6172/cashq.png
ثانيا لاحظت ان البيب هي 10 دولار وحسب استنتاجي هذا له علاقة بالرافعة ؟؟؟
حيث انا اريد ان اشتري ب 10الاف وليس ب100 الف لكني لم استطع التغيير لماذا؟
علما كاني اذكر انه كان هناك زر احدد الرافعة 1:10 وماشابه ولم اعد ادري اين هو؟ لان الرافع الان 1:100
ام ماذا؟ 
وشكرا انا اتعبك معي لكن كله بثوابه ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير هذا يعني اني ربحت الف دولار اليس كذلك؟ 
> أو http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/6172/cashq.png
> ثانيا لاحظت ان البيب هي 10 دولار وحسب استنتاجي هذا له علاقة بالرافعة ؟؟؟
> حيث انا اريد ان اشتري ب 10الاف وليس ب100 الف لكني لم استطع التغيير لماذا؟
> علما كاني اذكر انه كان هناك زر احدد الرافعة 1:10 وماشابه ولم اعد ادري اين هو؟ لان الرافع الان 1:100
> ام ماذا؟ 
> وشكرا انا اتعبك معي لكن كله بثوابه ان شاء الله تعالى

 نعم الربح 1000 دولار والنقطة 10 دولار وليس علاقة للرافعة باى قيمة لاى نقطة بالمرة 
بالنسبة لتغيير بيانات الرافعة وحجم الحساب من قائمة account  وتختار manage account rules 
 ومنها تختار الرافعة كما ترغب

----------


## فراس تداول

شكرا

----------


## فراس تداول

نعم انا كنت استعمل ال ج ت س المباشر دون تحميل ولا يوجد فيها هذه الخيارات
قمت بتثبيت المنصة الخاصة بهم ولكن اقل شيء بالرفعة 50:1 ولا يوجد 1:1
كنت قد قرات في احد الكتب اني بامكاني ذلك فهل هي متوفرة في fxcm
وشكرا لاستاذنا الغالي سمير ونحن تلاميذك
ملاحظة: يمكنك ان لا تجيبني ان ضاق صدرك بي لانه قد ان الاوان لذلك :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> نعم انا كنت استعمل ال ج ت س المباشر دون تحميل ولا يوجد فيها هذه الخيارات
> قمت بتثبيت المنصة الخاصة بهم ولكن اقل شيء بالرفعة 50:1 ولا يوجد 1:1
> كنت قد قرات في احد الكتب اني بامكاني ذلك فهل هي متوفرة في fxcm
> وشكرا لاستاذنا الغالي سمير ونحن تلاميذك
> ملاحظة: يمكنك ان لا تجيبني ان ضاق صدرك بي لانه قد ان الاوان لذلك

 ممكن بعض الشركات توفر بدون رافعة لكن فى برامجهم غير متاحة وتكون بالطلب واعتقد على ما اتذكر ان افكسم منهم
مثلا شركة افكس برو فيها رافعة 1:1 حسب برنامجهم

----------


## فراس تداول

اكرمك الله بطاعته
شكرا استاذنا المحترم

----------


## Master Mind

السلام عليكم
اول شئ الله يجزاك الجنة على هذه الجهود الجباره 
انا لسى مافتحت حساب حقيقي ولكن اموري تمام في التجريبي
سؤالي: 
1-كم المبلغ اللي تفضلون اني ادخل به ؟
2- ماهو افضل برنامج وشركة وساطة للتداول؟
3- طريقة التحويل وهل هناك امكانية اني احول المبلغ المكتسب دايركت على حسابي؟
4- هل استطيع التداول فقط بالمبلغ الذي دخلت به بدون استخدام الرافعه 
ااااااااااااااسف جداً على الاطاله 
وارجو من الاستاذ المحترم اللي بيرد علي يعطيني نصائح عامه للمبتدئين 
الله يوفق الجميع 
الف تحية

----------


## فراس تداول

السلام عليكم
اجيبك على حسب علمي طمعا في دعائك اعلاه
ليس تطفلا على استاذنا سمير صيام الموقر ولكن هكذا يصحح لي واستفيد ايضا
وايضا لربما تحتاج الجواب بسرعة 1-كم المبلغ اللي تفضلون اني ادخل به ؟
ابتدا ب250 الى 3000 لا اكثر بداية اذا وضعت قدمك على الطريق  2- ماهو افضل برنامج وشركة وساطة للتداول؟
لا يوجد افضل ولكن من الافضل 
  fxcm او fxsolution 
والبعض يفضل الاخيرة  3- طريقة التحويل وهل هناك امكانية اني احول المبلغ المكتسب دايركت على حسابي؟
نعم يوجد عدة طرق افضلها في ظني حوالة بنكية ونعم تستطيع تحويل الارباح مباشر على حسابك ساعتئذ 4- هل استطيع التداول فقط بالمبلغ الذي دخلت به بدون استخدام الرافعه
هكذا الاصل لكن لم اجدها في شركة fxsolution ولا ادري استاذنا سمير قصد بfx برو شركة solution او الاخرى؟! وعلينا البحث في fxcm 
واظن سؤالك بسبب الاشكال الشرعي قرض جر نفعا = الرافعة؟!!  وارجو من الاستاذ المحترم اللي بيرد علي يعطيني نصائح عامه للمبتدئين *عليك* بتحميل كتاب الفوركس من الموقع هنا في توقيع المشرف العام او الرابط التالي https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...ep-by-step.zip *ثانيا* عليك بمتابعة المنتدى
واجوبة المشرف سمير صيام حفظه الله والاستاذ محمد العزب المشرف وغيرهما من الافاضل الكرام

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اول شئ الله يجزاك الجنة على هذه الجهود الجباره 
> انا لسى مافتحت حساب حقيقي ولكن اموري تمام في التجريبي
> سؤالي: 
> 1-كم المبلغ اللي تفضلون اني ادخل به ؟  حسب طريقى عملك التى تعمل بها الان فمثلا هل 1000 دولالر مناسب لها ام لا  
> 2- ماهو افضل برنامج وشركة وساطة للتداول؟  الشركات الجيدة كثيرة والمنتدى وكيل لافكسول وهى من الشركات الممتازة 
> 3- طريقة التحويل وهل هناك امكانية اني احول المبلغ المكتسب دايركت على حسابي؟  لو تقصد التحويل للشركة وذلك يكون عن طريق البنك اللى به حسابك ولو تقصد السحب من الشركة  فيكون بنموذج سحب من الشركة لحسابك البنكى 
> 4- هل استطيع التداول فقط بالمبلغ الذي دخلت به بدون استخدام الرافعه  بدون الرافعة يعنى بدون مارجن يعنى محتاج مبالغ كبيرة 
> ااااااااااااااسف جداً على الاطاله 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
واهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى واقامة طيبة معنا وتم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## Master Mind

فراس تداول
سمير صيام 
الف شكر لكم اساتذتي الكرام على التجاوب السريع جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً 
والله ينور دروبكم وحياتكم بالايمان 
والله ريحتوا بالي بهذه الاجوبة الكافية 
عاجز عن الشكر 
تحياااااااااااااااتي

----------


## فراس تداول

> فراس تداول
> سمير صيام 
> الف شكر لكم اساتذتي الكرام على التجاوب السريع جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً 
> والله ينور دروبكم وحياتكم بالايمان 
> والله ريحتوا بالي بهذه الاجوبة الكافية 
> عاجز عن الشكر 
> تحياااااااااااااااتي

 شكرا لذوقك يا اخي وبشكرك لنا
اما انا فمبتدأ بسيط والاستاذ سمير هو المستحق للشكر لخبرته وعلمه وانما احببت ان ادخل تحت دعائك وافيدك بما اعلمه او اظن اني اعلمه
وشكرا لدعائك ولك بالمثل يا طيب
اخوك

----------


## MojahdArab

السلام عليكم : 
معلش استاذنا سمير عندى استفسار بس محتاج توضيح شوية يعنى شرح شوية انا اسف  
اولا : ما هو اقل مبلغ ممكن ادخل بيه لعمل حساب حقيقى و يا ريت تقول المبلغ بالدولار و مقابله بالجنية المصرى
ثانيا : مش فاهم ايه موضوع الرافعة ده هل هو المارجن ؟ و حسب علمى ان المارجن يتيح لي ان اتاجر بمبلغ اكبر من المبلغ الذى ادخل به فماذا لو خسرت هذا المبلغ الذى هو اكبرمن المبلغ الذى دخلت به فمن اين ستحصل الشركة على الاموال التى خسرتها 
ثالثا : انا بشتغل على طول على برنامج الانتر بانك فور و متعود عليه فهل تفضلون لي هذا البرنامج عند فتح حساب حقيقى 
رابعا : هل اى بنك فى مصر اضع فيه الاموال يمكن ان يحولها لشركة المتاجرة ام هناك بنوك معينة مختصة بالتحويل لهذه الشركات و كم يستغرق من الوقت للتحويل من البنك للشركة و من الشركة للبنك اذا كنت سأسحب اموال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا و انا اسف جدا جدا جدا على الاطالة بس اعذرونى مبتدأ و فى مفاهيم كتير عايز افهمها

----------


## سمير صيام

> فراس تداول
> سمير صيام 
> الف شكر لكم اساتذتي الكرام على التجاوب السريع جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً 
> والله ينور دروبكم وحياتكم بالايمان 
> والله ريحتوا بالي بهذه الاجوبة الكافية 
> عاجز عن الشكر 
> تحياااااااااااااااتي

 لا شكر على واجب واى اسئلة لا تتردد فى السؤال عنها

----------


## MojahdArab

السلام عليكم : 
معلش استاذنا سمير عندى استفسار بس محتاج توضيح شوية يعنى شرح شوية انا اسف  
اولا : ما هو اقل مبلغ ممكن ادخل بيه لعمل حساب حقيقى و يا ريت تقول المبلغ بالدولار و مقابله بالجنية المصرى
ثانيا : مش فاهم ايه موضوع الرافعة ده هل هو المارجن ؟ و حسب علمى ان المارجن يتيح لي ان اتاجر بمبلغ اكبر من المبلغ الذى ادخل به فماذا لو خسرت هذا المبلغ الذى هو اكبرمن المبلغ الذى دخلت به فمن اين ستحصل الشركة على الاموال التى خسرتها 
ثالثا : انا بشتغل على طول على برنامج الانتر بانك فور و متعود عليه فهل تفضلون لي هذا البرنامج عند فتح حساب حقيقى 
رابعا : هل اى بنك فى مصر اضع فيه الاموال يمكن ان يحولها لشركة المتاجرة ام هناك بنوك معينة مختصة بالتحويل لهذه الشركات و كم يستغرق من الوقت للتحويل من البنك للشركة و من الشركة للبنك اذا كنت سأسحب اموال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا و انا اسف جدا جدا جدا على الاطالة بس اعذرونى مبتدأ و فى مفاهيم كتير عايز افهمها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم : 
> معلش استاذنا سمير عندى استفسار بس محتاج توضيح شوية يعنى شرح شوية انا اسف  
> اولا : ما هو اقل مبلغ ممكن ادخل بيه لعمل حساب حقيقى و يا ريت تقول المبلغ بالدولار و مقابله بالجنية المصرى  اقل مبلغ مرتبجط بطريقة عملك وهى اللى تحدد لكن عموما انا لا افضل اقل من 1000 دولار بما يوازى 5500 جنيه مصرى 
> ثانيا : مش فاهم ايه موضوع الرافعة ده هل هو المارجن ؟ و حسب علمى ان المارجن يتيح لي ان اتاجر بمبلغ اكبر من المبلغ الذى ادخل به فماذا لو خسرت هذا المبلغ الذى هو اكبرمن المبلغ الذى دخلت به فمن اين ستحصل الشركة على الاموال التى خسرتها   الرافعة هى اللى تحدد قيمة المارجن المحجوز ولو فرضا خسرت لن تخسر الا من راس مالك وليس من مبلغ المتاجرة   
> ثالثا : انا بشتغل على طول على برنامج الانتر بانك فور و متعود عليه فهل تفضلون لي هذا البرنامج عند فتح حساب حقيقى   لو هو اللى مرتاح معاه ومناسب طريقة عملك فاكمل فيه مافيش مشكلة  
> رابعا : هل اى بنك فى مصر اضع فيه الاموال يمكن ان يحولها لشركة المتاجرة ام هناك بنوك معينة مختصة بالتحويل لهذه الشركات و كم يستغرق من الوقت للتحويل من البنك للشركة و من الشركة للبنك اذا كنت سأسحب اموال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  كل البنوك تقدر تفتح فيها لكن افضل البنوك الخاصة وليس الحكومية للبعد عن الروتين
> والتحويل للشركة يستغرق حدود يومين    
> وجزاكم الله خيرا و انا اسف جدا جدا جدا على الاطالة بس اعذرونى مبتدأ و فى مفاهيم كتير عايز افهمها

 تم الاجابة اعلاه ولا تتاسف فاهلا باسئلتك دائما

----------


## wessam

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اسمحو لي في البداية ان أهنئكم على هذه الجهود  
وعلى تلك المساعدات التي تقدموها .. وأتمنى أن يتقبل الله دعواتي لكم  
في السر والعلن .. 
إخواني أنا متابع قديم للإقتصاد العالمي وأخباره  
لكن ومن فترة قصيرة جداً دخلت ساحة الفوركس  
عن طريق شركة 4xp وهذا موقعها هنــا 
وللعلم لم أقم بتتبع أي أخبار عن تلك الشركة  
ودخلت بحساب مبدئي 100 دولار تبعه مئة اخرى ومن ثم 500 
وبمساعدة الوسيط الذي رافقني طيلة تلك الايام عن طريق الهاتف  
قمت باسترداد خسارتي وربح لا بأس به كمبتدئ .. 
لكن قرئت عدة تحذيرات في المنتدى عن تلك الشركة  
فقررت أن أسحب حسابي منها لادخله بشركة معروفة ومسجلة ومحترمة  
لكي يكون مشواري مع الفوركس آمن وثابت الخطى .. 
أخبرني الموظف أن مدة استرداد المبلغ تحتاج لـ 3 أيام وأنا بالانتظار  
وأحب ان أستشيركم الآن ما هي أفضل شركة يمكنني ان أتعامل معها  
سمعت عن شركة fxsol فما رايكم بها ؟؟ 
وإن كانت شركة ينصح بها وموثوقة .. أتمنى ان تطلعوني على خطوات تسجيلي بها  
وهل استطيع ان أدخل بحساب مبدئي قليل كما بدئت مع تلك الشركة ؟؟ 
وهل يوجد بنك محدد يجب ان أتعامل من خلاله ؟؟ 
أسف جداً على الإطالة لكنه من طمعي بمساعدتكم ومساندتكم لي .. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدماً ..

----------


## MojahdArab

السلام عليكم  
يا أخوان البورصة قفلت يوم الجمعة السابق الساعة 11 بتوقيت القاهرة 
عايز اعرف هتفتح يوم الاثنين امتى بتوقيت القاهرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## wessam

> السلام عليكم  
> يا أخوان البورصة قفلت يوم الجمعة السابق الساعة 11 بتوقيت القاهرة 
> عايز اعرف هتفتح يوم الاثنين امتى بتوقيت القاهرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 أسف على التدخل بس حبيت فيدك عزيزي  
تفتح على حسب توقيت غرينتش الساعة 12 am  
تحياتي

----------


## wessam

السلام عليكم  
سؤال اخر .. لاحظت بمنصة GTS Pro لا يوجد تداول بالنفط  
هل هذا مفقود في تلك المنصة فقط أم متواجد في منصة ميتا تريد 4  
تحياتي ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اسمحو لي في البداية ان أهنئكم على هذه الجهود  
> وعلى تلك المساعدات التي تقدموها .. وأتمنى أن يتقبل الله دعواتي لكم  
> في السر والعلن .. 
> إخواني أنا متابع قديم للإقتصاد العالمي وأخباره  
> لكن ومن فترة قصيرة جداً دخلت ساحة الفوركس  
> عن طريق شركة 4xp وهذا موقعها هنــا 
> وللعلم لم أقم بتتبع أي أخبار عن تلك الشركة  
> ودخلت بحساب مبدئي 100 دولار تبعه مئة اخرى ومن ثم 500 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لافكسول ادناه مواضيع فتح الحساب وبالنسبة للبنك ليس شرط بنك معين ممكن جدا الذى به حسابك    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47831.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69014.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> يا أخوان البورصة قفلت يوم الجمعة السابق الساعة 11 بتوقيت القاهرة 
> عايز اعرف هتفتح يوم الاثنين امتى بتوقيت القاهرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الافتتاح بيكون الاحد بالليل حدود الساعة 12

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> سؤال اخر .. لاحظت بمنصة GTS Pro لا يوجد تداول بالنفط  
> هل هذا مفقود في تلك المنصة فقط أم متواجد في منصة ميتا تريد 4  
> تحياتي ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حتى الان غير متوفر

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ/ سمير صيام ..... 
 هل وارد أن يصل السعر الى الهدف في منصة التداول ( لأي شركة ) ولا يقوم باغلاقها ؟ لأن مجرد تخيل هذا الأمر مخيف جدا جدا لأبعد الحدود خاصة لمن يدخل الصفقة بأكثر من نصف الرصيد الذي يملكه ! لأنني لا أرى حلا لهذه المشكلة الغير متوقعة غير الاغلاق اليدوي لها !   
 بوركت و طاب مسعاك

----------


## wessam

*الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم .. 
استفسار اخر لو سمحت .. 
كيف يمكن أن أدخل عبر الميتا تريدر إلى حسابي التجريبي لـ fxsol ؟؟ 
وهل شركة fxcm لديها تداول بالنفط والمعادن ؟ 
خالص المودهـ ..*

----------


## MojahdArab

عندى سؤال صغير 
هل شركة الوساطة او السمسرة تجبرنى على استخدام برنامج معين ام استطيع ان استخدم اى برنامج؟؟
لانى اعمل دائما على برنامج انتربانك فور فعند الدخول فى حساب حقيقى اى شركة هى التى سوف اتعامل معها ؟؟؟؟ 
اسف لو كان السؤال غبى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ/ سمير صيام ..... 
>  هل وارد أن يصل السعر الى الهدف في منصة التداول ( لأي شركة ) ولا يقوم باغلاقها ؟ لأن مجرد تخيل هذا الأمر مخيف جدا جدا لأبعد الحدود خاصة لمن يدخل الصفقة بأكثر من نصف الرصيد الذي يملكه ! لأنني لا أرى حلا لهذه المشكلة الغير متوقعة غير الاغلاق اليدوي لها !   
>  بوركت و طاب مسعاك

 نعم اخى الكريم وارد لقلة السيولة عند السعر المطلوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> *الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم .. 
> استفسار اخر لو سمحت .. 
> كيف يمكن أن أدخل عبر الميتا تريدر إلى حسابي التجريبي لـ fxsol ؟؟ 
> وهل شركة fxcm لديها تداول بالنفط والمعادن ؟ 
> خالص المودهـ ..*

 ان تفتح حساب تجريبى فى الميتاتردير لافكسول
وحتى الان افكسم حسب معرفتى لايوجد بها نفط ومعادن

----------


## سمير صيام

> عندى سؤال صغير 
> هل شركة الوساطة او السمسرة تجبرنى على استخدام برنامج معين ام استطيع ان استخدم اى برنامج؟؟
> لانى اعمل دائما على برنامج انتربانك فور فعند الدخول فى حساب حقيقى اى شركة هى التى سوف اتعامل معها ؟؟؟؟ 
> اسف لو كان السؤال غبى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 لكل شركة البرنامج الخاص بها وطبيعى ان تستخدمه

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
 أعذرني ... ربما لم تفهم سؤالي بالشكل الذي أردت أن أوصله إليك .. و ما قصدته هو : لنفرض أني دخلت لونج بهدف 40 نقطة على سبيل المثال و السعر تحرك باتجاهي الى أن وصل الى الهدف بل و تعداه لعدة نقاط .. فوصل الى 45 نقطة أو أكثر قليلا .. لكن على منصة التداول الصفقة ما زالت مفتوحة و الربح العائم قائم و موجود لكن البرنامج الآلي للمحطة لم يغلق الصفقة ؟؟ فهل يعقل هذا ؟؟؟   
  بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
>  أعذرني ... ربما لم تفهم سؤالي بالشكل الذي أردت أن أوصله إليك .. و ما قصدته هو : لنفرض أني دخلت لونج بهدف 40 نقطة على سبيل المثال و السعر تحرك باتجاهي الى أن وصل الى الهدف بل و تعداه لعدة نقاط .. فوصل الى 45 نقطة أو أكثر قليلا .. لكن على منصة التداول الصفقة ما زالت مفتوحة و الربح العائم قائم و موجود لكن البرنامج الآلي للمحطة لم يغلق الصفقة ؟؟ فهل يعقل هذا ؟؟؟   
>   بوركت

 
وقتها ممكن تنتظر اغلاق الصفقة عند رجوع السعر او اغلاقها يدويا ان سمح لك البرنامج بذلك 
والسبب ام السعر لم يمر عليه السعر نتيجة خبر او تصريح او قلة سيولة وهذه نادر ان تحدث

----------


## MojahdArab

طيب معلش انا استخدم برنامج الانتربانك فور فما هى الشركة التابعة له و هل هى شركة جيدة ام لا و بما تنصحوننى هل اغير البرنامج الذى استخدمه عند الدخول فى حساب حقيقى ام استخدم نفس البرنامج ؟؟

----------


## wessam

جزاك الله خيراً عزيزي  
استحملني بتقل عليك .. 
ممكن تنصحني لو مافيها ازعاج بشركة تكون مضمونة ولها مصداقية حسب خبرتكم  
وتتداول بالنفط والمعادن إلى جانب العملات 
ولك جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب معلش انا استخدم برنامج الانتربانك فور فما هى الشركة التابعة له و هل هى شركة جيدة ام لا و بما تنصحوننى هل اغير البرنامج الذى استخدمه عند الدخول فى حساب حقيقى ام استخدم نفس البرنامج ؟؟

 الانتربانك هو نفس اسم الشركة والبرنامج هو الميتاتريدر وشركات كثيرة تستخدم نفس البرنامج
والانتربانك وهى من الشركات الامريكية المعروفة يعيبها نظام الحسابات الخالية من الفوائد بيكون لكل اسبوع لوحده يعنى مشروط

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيراً عزيزي  
> استحملني بتقل عليك .. 
> ممكن تنصحني لو مافيها ازعاج بشركة تكون مضمونة ولها مصداقية حسب خبرتكم  
> وتتداول بالنفط والمعادن إلى جانب العملات 
> ولك جزيل الشكر ..

 والله ياغالى الشركات كثيرة لكن الافضل قليلين ولذلك انصحك بشركة افكسول بها العملات والمعادن لكن البترول فى الطريق لسه

----------


## MojahdArab

معلش استاذ سمير اعذرنى على فهمى القليل بس انا مش فاهم العبارة دى "يعيبها نظام الحسابات الخالية من الفوائد بيكون لكل اسبوع لوحده يعنى مشروط "   ممكن التوضيح اذا امكن

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش استاذ سمير اعذرنى على فهمى القليل بس انا مش فاهم العبارة دى "يعيبها نظام الحسابات الخالية من الفوائد بيكون لكل اسبوع لوحده يعنى مشروط "   ممكن التوضيح اذا امكن

 فى انتربانك حتى لايحتسب عليك فوائد عليك باغلاق كافة الصفقات قبل الاغلاق الاسبوعى

----------


## wessam

مشكور أخي الكريم  
طيب لما فتحت حسابي التجريبي بـ افكسول لاحظت انه بنافذة الذهب لا يمكنني البيع أو الشراء  
وهي صورة توضيحية ..   
ما هو السبب ؟؟!!

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور أخي الكريم  
> طيب لما فتحت حسابي التجريبي بـ افكسول لاحظت انه بنافذة الذهب لا يمكنني البيع أو الشراء  
> وهي صورة توضيحية ..   
> ما هو السبب ؟؟!!

 لو الميتاتريدر خاص بامريكا فقد تم توقف العمل به وجرب مع افكسول استراليا

----------


## wessam

بعتذر منك كتير حاسس بتقل عليك .. 
بس استفسار اخير ان شاء الله  
انا فتحت الحساب التجريبي عن طريق المنتدى .. وهالعائق بالشراء والبيع بالذهب والفضة فقط !! 
* كيف بتأكد انه الفرع يلي فتحت الحساب فيه هو فرع أستراليا !! 
تحياتي ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعتذر منك كتير حاسس بتقل عليك .. 
> بس استفسار اخير ان شاء الله  
> انا فتحت الحساب التجريبي عن طريق المنتدى .. وهالعائق بالشراء والبيع بالذهب والفضة فقط !! 
> * كيف بتأكد انه الفرع يلي فتحت الحساب فيه هو فرع أستراليا !! 
> تحياتي ..

 افتح الحساب من هنا   http://www.fxsol.com.au/accounts/pra...metatrader.asp

----------


## MojahdArab

جزاك الله خيرا بس سؤال اخر 
كلامك معناه انى اذا فتحت الحساب لاكثر من يوم لا يحتسب فوائد و لكن يجب ان اغلقه قبل ان يغلق الاسبوع يوم الجمعة و لكنى اعرف - والله اعلم - ان الحساب اذا استمر مفتوح اكثر من يوم فانه يحتسب فوائد هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا 
 و جزاك الله خيرا انت فعلا مثل اخوانا الكبير لا تتضايق ابدا منا  .

----------


## MojahdArab

اسف انا اقصد بالحساب طبعا الصفقة علشان الكلام يبقى مظبوط

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا بس سؤال اخر 
> كلامك معناه انى اذا فتحت الحساب لاكثر من يوم لا يحتسب فوائد و لكن يجب ان اغلقه قبل ان يغلق الاسبوع يوم الجمعة و لكنى اعرف - والله اعلم - ان الحساب اذا استمر مفتوح اكثر من يوم فانه يحتسب فوائد هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام لا 
>  و جزاك الله خيرا انت فعلا مثل اخوانا الكبير لا تتضايق ابدا منا  .

 نعم مافيش مشكلة لو فتحت اى صفقة طول الاسبوع ولابد من اغلاقها الجمعة 
هو بيعتبروه اسلامى

----------


## EL3reef

كيف اظهر خطوط الكماريلا ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اظهر خطوط الكماريلا ؟

 خطوط الكامريلا اظهارها يكون بمؤشر تضعه على الشارت والمؤشر فى المرفقات

----------


## الصادق

اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير 
عندي سؤال لو سمحت 
ماهو الفرق بين Buy Limit و Buy Stop
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير 
> عندي سؤال لو سمحت 
> ماهو الفرق بين Buy Limit و Buy Stop
> وبارك الله فيك

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
buy stop  هو الشراء بسعر اعلى من السعر الحالى 
buy limit  هو الشراء بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

----------


## EL3reef

> خطوط الكامريلا اظهارها يكون بمؤشر تضعه على الشارت والمؤشر فى المرفقات

 
طب ازي اضعه علي الشارت  :016:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب ازي اضعه علي الشارت

 ضع المؤشر على المسار التالى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
واعمل اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج وبعد اعادة التشغيل ضع المؤشر على اى عملة ترغب فيها

----------


## knight09

الأستاذ سمير تحية طيبة.. خلال تجاربي المتواضعة في الأسابيع الماضية وصلت إلى قناعة وهي أن إضافة المعرفة بالتحليل الأساسي ضرورية لاتخاذ قرارت المتاجرة، وكون ذلك بحر كبير فبودي لو تعطيني فكرة كيف أبدأ بذلك وما هي الأخبار التي من المفترض أن أركز عليها؟ ومن أين أحصل عليها؟ وما هي البيانات اليومية؟ وكيف يمكنني الإستفادة منها؟ وهل هناك موقع أستطيع ان أحصل على هذه البيانات؟ وشكرا جزيلا.

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ سمير تحية طيبة.. خلال تجاربي المتواضعة في الأسابيع الماضية وصلت إلى قناعة وهي أن إضافة المعرفة بالتحليل الأساسي ضرورية لاتخاذ قرارت المتاجرة، وكون ذلك بحر كبير فبودي لو تعطيني فكرة كيف أبدأ بذلك وما هي الأخبار التي من المفترض أن أركز عليها؟ ومن أين أحصل عليها؟ وما هي البيانات اليومية؟ وكيف يمكنني الإستفادة منها؟ وهل هناك موقع أستطيع ان أحصل على هذه البيانات؟ وشكرا جزيلا.

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للتحليل الاساسى فعليك متابعة جميع التقارير ومع الوقت ستعرف التوجه الاساسى لكمل بلد وعملاتها وما الاخبار الا نقطة فى بحر الاساسى 
يمكنك متابعة التقارير من خلال هذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
وان شاء الله اخونا رمضان ممكن يفيدك اكتر منى فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## كعبول

لو سمحت يااخى 
انا عندى استفسار لما باجى اعرف النقط بتاعت طلوع او نزول العملة اليوم بلاقيها كبيرة جدا 300 الى 500 نقطة وفى 3 ايام بتوصل ب 5 الف نقطة
كل هذا اكتشتفته بسبب صفر موجود فى الاخر يعنى مثلا السعر الان 1.44420
واخر صفر هذا مش موجود فى بقيت البرامج
ما الحل 
كـع ـبول

----------


## knight09

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  بالنسبة للتحليل الاساسى فعليك متابعة جميع التقارير ومع الوقت ستعرف التوجه الاساسى لكمل بلد وعملاتها وما الاخبار الا نقطة فى بحر الاساسى  يمكنك متابعة التقارير من خلال هذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/  وان شاء الله اخونا رمضان ممكن يفيدك اكتر منى فى هذا الموضوع

  شكرا جزيلا يا باشا على المعلومة والوصلة... ولكن من هو رمضان؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت يااخى 
> انا عندى استفسار لما باجى اعرف النقط بتاعت طلوع او نزول العملة اليوم بلاقيها كبيرة جدا 300 الى 500 نقطة وفى 3 ايام بتوصل ب 5 الف نقطة
> كل هذا اكتشتفته بسبب صفر موجود فى الاخر يعنى مثلا السعر الان 1.44420
> واخر صفر هذا مش موجود فى بقيت البرامج
> ما الحل 
> كـع ـبول

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الاتنين واحد الفرق بينهم انه اصحاب الرقم الخامس بيقسموا الرقم الرابع لا اكتر
يعنى 1.4200 = 1.42000 فالاتنين واحد

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا يا باشا على المعلومة والوصلة... ولكن من هو رمضان؟

 اخونا رمضان غنيم مشرف معانا فى المنتدى

----------


## كعبول

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم
> الاتنين واحد الفرق بينهم انه اصحاب الرقم الخامس بيقسموا الرقم الرابع لا اكتر
> يعنى 1.4200 = 1.42000 فالاتنين واحد

 تمام يااخى بس حضرتك ما لحظت شى
بص للصورة من فوق على اليمين انا عامل تحديد على شمعة ساعة وطالعة 300 نقطة 
هى ديه المشكلة 
يعنى هى طالعة 300 يعنى 30 ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> تمام يااخى بس حضرتك ما لحظت شى
> بص للصورة من فوق على اليمين انا عامل تحديد على شمعة ساعة وطالعة 300 نقطة 
> هى ديه المشكلة 
> يعنى هى طالعة 300 يعنى 30 ؟

 ايوه 300 فى الخمس ارقام = 30 فى الاربع ارقام

----------


## محمد طه

استاذ سمير مؤشر الفايبو اقوى ام الكاميرلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير مؤشر الفايبو اقوى ام الكاميرلا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
الفايبو هو لقياس مستويات التصحيح
والكلامريلا هى معادلات رقمية بناء على بيانات اليوم السابق  
يعنى مافيش تشابعه بينهم عشان نختار الافضل فيهم فلكل منهم عمل مختلف

----------


## atif

الاستاذ سمير صباح الخير
اريد رابط التحميل لمنصة التداول في استراليا
وشكرا ابو عبدالرحمن

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ سمير صباح الخير
> اريد رابط التحميل لمنصة التداول في استراليا
> وشكرا ابو عبدالرحمن

 صباح الانوار
رابط منصة الميتاتريدر http://www.fxsol.com.au/downloads/me...r-download.asp 
رابط gts pro http://demo.fxsol.com/softdown/gtsv6...a/fxgtstsa.exe

----------


## atif

[quote=سمير صيام;1293400]صباح الانوار  رابط منصة الميتاتريدر http://www.fxsol.com.au/downloads/me...r-download.asp  رابط gts pro http://demo.fxsol.com/softdown/gtsv6...a/fxgtstsa.exeشكرا ابو عبدالرحمن

----------


## كعبول

استاذ سمير كيف استفاد من 
المفكرة الاقتصادية https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event
يعنى قوائم
الحقيقى
 المتوقع
 السابق
كيف استفاد منهم 
ولماذا احيانا يكون المتوقع ياتى بالعكس
وكمان لماذا عندما ياتى الخبر احمر بالموجب يكون عكس ذلك داخل الشرت
يعنى الخبر بيوكد ان السوق هيطلع 
تدخل على البرنامج وتشوف عكس الخبر تماما

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير كيف استفاد من 
> المفكرة الاقتصادية https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event
> يعنى قوائم
> الحقيقى
>  المتوقع
>  السابق
> كيف استفاد منهم 
> ولماذا احيانا يكون المتوقع ياتى بالعكس
> وكمان لماذا عندما ياتى الخبر احمر بالموجب يكون عكس ذلك داخل الشرت
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة للاخبار فى حالة انتظار الخبر يتم مقارنته مع المتوقع فلو جاء افضل من المتوقع فالخبر ايجابى ولو جاء اقل من المتوقع اذن الخبر سلبى 
بالنسبة للشارت قد يكون هناك اخبار السوق استوعبها وبالتالى يمشى السعر عكس المتوقع منه
لكن اجمالا التعامل مع الاخبار لابد ان يكون من مجمل فهم التحليل الاساسى وليس التعامل مع الخبر مع نفسه فقط

----------


## لولو111

لدي سؤال! 
في هذا الشارت   
وفي موضوع يلا نتعلم مع m7tar استخرج مستويات الدعم والمقاومة وتقريبا كلها عرفتها لكن بعضها ماعرفت من فين!! المقاومة الاسبوعية الاولى 2.0136  المقاومه الاسبوعيه الثانيه 2.0646    

> الدعم الاسبوعي الاول 1.9919  الدعم الاسبوعي الثاني 1.9843

   هذي اللي ماعرفتهم!!!! لو بأمكانكم تحددو لي بالضبط مكانها في الشارت!!!  الدعم الاسبوعي الثالث 1.9618  الدعم الاسبوعي الرابع 1.9247  الدعم الاسبوعي الخامس 1.9180

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدي سؤال! 
> في هذا الشارت   
> وفي موضوع يلا نتعلم مع m7tar استخرج مستويات الدعم والمقاومة وتقريبا كلها عرفتها لكن بعضها ماعرفت من فين!! المقاومة الاسبوعية الاولى 2.0136  المقاومه الاسبوعيه الثانيه 2.0646     هذي اللي ماعرفتهم!!!! لو بأمكانكم تحددو لي بالضبط مكانها في الشارت!!!  الدعم الاسبوعي الثالث 1.9618  الدعم الاسبوعي الرابع 1.9247  الدعم الاسبوعي الخامس 1.9180

 الصورة مرفقة وعليها القمم والقيعان المقصودة

----------


## لولو111

لالالالالالالالا  مو هذا اللي اقصده
هذي اللي ماعرفتهم! الدعم الاسبوعي الاول 1.9919  الدعم الاسبوعي الثاني 1.9843

----------


## سمير صيام

> لالالالالالالالا  مو هذا اللي اقصده
> هذي اللي ماعرفتهم! الدعم الاسبوعي الاول 1.9919  الدعم الاسبوعي الثاني 1.9843

 اتفضل وعلى فكرة هى 9911 وليس 9919

----------


## كعبول

لو سمحت اخى سمير
لو فيه  تضخم اقتصادى    الناتج هيكون ارتفاع العملة فى الفوركس ام نزولها ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت اخى سمير
> لو فيه  تضخم اقتصادى    الناتج هيكون ارتفاع العملة فى الفوركس ام نزولها ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اخونا رمضان يفيدك فيها اكتر منى ان شاء الله الان

----------


## لولو111

شكرررررررررررررررا وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> لو سمحت اخى سمير
> لو فيه  تضخم اقتصادى    الناتج هيكون ارتفاع العملة فى الفوركس ام نزولها ؟

 السلام عليكم  
اهلا اخي الحبيب  
ارتفاع مستويات التضخم في اي اقتصاد سوف يسبب رفع مستويات الفائدة علي العملة ورفع مستوي الفائدة يدعم ارتفاع العملة هذا شرح بصورة مبسطة    :Eh S(7):

----------


## تلميذ ابو عبد الله

> السلام عليكم   اهلا اخي الحبيب   ارتفاع مستويات التضخم في اي اقتصاد سوف يسبب رفع مستويات الفائدة علي العملة ورفع مستوي الفائدة يدعم ارتفاع العملة هذا شرح بصورة مبسطة

 شكرا لك اخوى رمضان 
لكن عندى تعقيب بسيط    انت وضحت لى شى كنت افهمه غلط
انا كنت افهم عندما يحدث تضخم مالى 
يقللوا قيمة الفائدة عشان الناس تسحب فلوسها من البنوك
وتكون الفلوس متوفرة فى السوق 
عشان يحدث توازن بين المعروض والمطلوب  :016:

----------


## تلميذ ابو عبد الله

اخى سمير فى فى الميتا تريدر 
volumes ماذا تعنى وكيف يتم احتسابه 
.01
.02
.03
.04
.05
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
هذا اللى مكتوب فى الفليوم

----------


## dr_cool123

سلام عليكم اخي
عندي سؤال لو سمحت 
سؤالي هو متي يتم بداية الشمعه اليوميه ؟
يعني متي ميعادها  بتوقيت القاهره او السعوديه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى سمير فى فى الميتا تريدر 
> volumes ماذا تعنى وكيف يتم احتسابه 
> .01
> .02
> .03
> .04
> .05
> 1
> 2
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
هذا ليس فوليوم هذا عدد العقود التى ستدخل بها

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم اخي
> عندي سؤال لو سمحت 
> سؤالي هو متي يتم بداية الشمعه اليوميه ؟
> يعني متي ميعادها  بتوقيت القاهره او السعوديه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الميعاد بيكون الساعة 00.00 بتوقيت مصر والسعودية حاليا

----------


## تلميذ ابو عبد الله

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  هذا ليس فوليوم هذا عدد العقود التى ستدخل بها

 وكل واحد من هذه الارقام ماذا يعنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> وكل واحد من هذه الارقام ماذا يعنى

 يعنى لو الحساب عادى فهيكون 1 = عقد استاندر
و هيكون 0.1 = عقد مينى 
وهيكون 0.01 = عقد ميكرو

----------


## MojahdArab

> ستضع المؤشر المرفق فى المسار التالى   C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators  مع اعادة تشغيل البرنامج ثم تضع المؤشر على اى شارت جديد وعلى الفريم الذى ترغب فيه

 معلش يا استاذ سمير ممكن ترفعلى الملف بتاع مؤشر البايفوت على اى سيرفر تانى علشان مش راضى ينزل عندى على الجهاز من هذا السيرفر او بمعنى اصح مش بلاقيه على الجهاز عندى بعد ما بنزله مع انى بحدد المكان اللى ينزل فيه بس مش لاقيه فى المكان اللى انا حددته  
بعد اذنك انا اسف لان الموضوع بقاله فترة بس انا بقالى فترة مش عارف انزل الملف ده

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يا استاذ سمير ممكن ترفعلى الملف بتاع مؤشر البايفوت على اى سيرفر تانى علشان مش راضى ينزل عندى على الجهاز من هذا السيرفر او بمعنى اصح مش بلاقيه على الجهاز عندى بعد ما بنزله مع انى بحدد المكان اللى ينزل فيه بس مش لاقيه فى المكان اللى انا حددته  
> بعد اذنك انا اسف لان الموضوع بقاله فترة بس انا بقالى فترة مش عارف انزل الملف ده

 اتفضل المؤشر اهو   *https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...ivot_Lines.mq4*

----------


## تلميذ ابو عبد الله

شكرا لك اخى سمير
وفيه سوال فنى مهم جدا بالنسبلى 
وسوف يقلب سوق الفوركس تماما  :Regular Smile: 
هل الصورة اللى واضعها حضرتك 
صورتك ام صورت المخرج خالد يوسف  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك اخى سمير
> وفيه سوال فنى مهم جدا بالنسبلى 
> وسوف يقلب سوق الفوركس تماما 
> هل الصورة اللى واضعها حضرتك 
> صورتك ام صورت المخرج خالد يوسف

  :Big Grin:  
صورتى

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> شكرا لك اخوى رمضان 
> لكن عندى تعقيب بسيط    انت وضحت لى شى كنت افهمه غلط
> انا كنت افهم عندما يحدث تضخم مالى 
> يقللوا قيمة الفائدة عشان الناس تسحب فلوسها من البنوك
> وتكون الفلوس متوفرة فى السوق 
> عشان يحدث توازن بين المعروض والمطلوب

 السلام عليكم  
مرحبا اخي الحبيب  
يوجد كتاب رائع به شرح كامل عن التضخم وانواعه واسبابه وبعض المعلومات الاساسية المهمة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  وما نتحدث عنه حالياً او المتوقع في السوق في الفترة القادمة بعد ضخ المليارت في الاسواق العالمية هو التضخم النقدي   *التضخم النقدي: أي الإفراط في خلق الأرصدة النقدية.  
وهو وجود سيولة كبيرة في الاسواق لذلك تقوم البنوك برفع معدلات الفائدة لسحب لهذه السيولة من السوق   * والله اعلم

----------


## MojahdArab

انا ضيفت مؤشر البايفوت بس ظهرلى خطوط كتيرة و عايز اشيل كل هذه الخطوط و مش عارف و كمان انا مش فاهم ايه كل الخطوط دى
النجدة يا ااخوان

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا ضيفت مؤشر البايفوت بس ظهرلى خطوط كتيرة و عايز اشيل كل هذه الخطوط و مش عارف و كمان انا مش فاهم ايه كل الخطوط دى
> النجدة يا ااخوان

 المؤشر بيعطى خطوط دعم ومقاومة رقمية بناء على بيانات اليوم السابق
وبيكون فيه اختيارات للمقاومات والدعوم الرئيسية والبينية ويمكنك الاستغناء عن البينية من خيارات المؤشر وجعلها false

----------


## MojahdArab

طيب معلش استاذ سمير ربنا يخليك  
دلوقتى انا عايز الغى المؤشر ده من الشارت و هو خطوط كتير ولما الغى خط منهم يظل باقى الخطوط موجودين و كمان يوجد حروف بالانجليزى فوق كل خط ما بتتمسح لما بمسح الخط انا عايز طريقة سريعة و فعالة امسح بيها الخطوط كلها و المؤشر بالكامل 
وجزاك الله كل خير و اعذرنى اصل مخى تخين شوية ..............   شويتين يعنى .......ز

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب معلش استاذ سمير ربنا يخليك  
> دلوقتى انا عايز الغى المؤشر ده من الشارت و هو خطوط كتير ولما الغى خط منهم يظل باقى الخطوط موجودين و كمان يوجد حروف بالانجليزى فوق كل خط ما بتتمسح لما بمسح الخط انا عايز طريقة سريعة و فعالة امسح بيها الخطوط كلها و المؤشر بالكامل 
> وجزاك الله كل خير و اعذرنى اصل مخى تخين شوية ..............   شويتين يعنى .......ز

 بسيطة عندك حلين
الاول اغلاق الشارت وفتح شارت جديد
الثانى حذف المؤشر من الشارت ctrl+i  وهيظهر المؤشر احذفه

----------


## MojahdArab

تمام تمت العملية بنجاح منقطع النظير 
                                                      ربنا يبارك فيك

----------


## mohammad_fx

السلام عليكم 
ابغا جميع موشرات البايفوت ؟
وموشر دعطار للبايفوت الزمني ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ابغا جميع موشرات البايفوت ؟
> وموشر دعطار للبايفوت الزمني ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل ستجدهم فى الموضوع التالى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t45153.html

----------


## الصادق

اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير
تعلمت الكثير من هذا المنتدى عن طرق التحليل ولكن مشكلتي الوحيدة هي انني لم استطيع فهم كيفية تحديد نقطة ايقاف الخسارة وهل هناك علاقة بين اهداف الصفقة ونقطة ايقاف الخسارة
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohammad_fx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اتفضل ستجدهم فى الموضوع التالى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t45153.html

  
استاذ سمير ماحصلت الموشر المطلوب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير
> تعلمت الكثير من هذا المنتدى عن طرق التحليل ولكن مشكلتي الوحيدة هي انني لم استطيع فهم كيفية تحديد نقطة ايقاف الخسارة وهل هناك علاقة بين اهداف الصفقة ونقطة ايقاف الخسارة
> وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

 الاستوب افضل مكان له هى تحت اخر قاع فى الشراء
وفوق اخر قمة فى البيع
طبعا بالاغلاق فوق القمة او تحت القاع 
وبالنسبة للعلاقة مع الهدف يفضل ان يكون نسبة الهدف الى الستوب تكون 1.5 : 1 على الاقل

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ماحصلت الموشر المطلوب

 بالنسبة للبايفوت فى المرفقات

----------


## الصادق

> الاستوب افضل مكان له هى تحت اخر قاع فى الشراء  وفوق اخر قمة فى البيع طبعا بالاغلاق فوق القمة او تحت القاع  وبالنسبة للعلاقة مع الهدف يفضل ان يكون نسبة الهدف الى الستوب تكون 1.5 : 1 على الاقل

  جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## mohammad_fx

طيب القائي عندكم موشر يرسم انماط الشارت من هارومونك وغيرها ؟

----------


## EL3reef

السلام عليكم  
سمعت في احدي المنتديات عن تجارة تسمي  الأوبشـن OPTIONS 
هل هي مثل الفوريكس ام ماذا.... اريد اخذ فكرة بسيطة عنها  ؟؟

----------


## dr_cool123

لو سمحت يااستاذي عندي طلب 
اريد معرفة شركات التداول التي يكون فيها فروق السبريد نقطه او نقطتين علي الاكثر لاغلب العملات ؟
 وتقبل التعامل عن طريق البنوك الالكترونيه ؟
ولا يقل مبلغ الايداع عن 100 دولار ؟ 
وسؤال اخر اريد عمل اكسبيرت بس باقل الجهد كيف يمكنني ذلك ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب القائي عندكم موشر يرسم انماط الشارت من هارومونك وغيرها ؟

 دول المجموعة اللى عندى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> سمعت في احدي المنتديات عن تجارة تسمي  الأوبشـن OPTIONS 
> هل هي مثل الفوريكس ام ماذا.... اريد اخذ فكرة بسيطة عنها  ؟؟

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله الموضوع ده هيفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53204.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت يااستاذي عندي طلب 
> اريد معرفة شركات التداول التي يكون فيها فروق السبريد نقطه او نقطتين علي الاكثر لاغلب العملات ؟
>  وتقبل التعامل عن طريق البنوك الالكترونيه ؟
> ولا يقل مبلغ الايداع عن 100 دولار ؟ 
> وسؤال اخر اريد عمل اكسبيرت بس باقل الجهد كيف يمكنني ذلك ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
شخصيا معرفة شركة فيها الكلام ده لكن يمكنك الرجوع الى ارشيف شركات الوساطة يمكن تلاقى فيها المطلوب   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html

----------


## mohammad_fx

> دول المجموعة اللى عندى

  
استاذ سمير 
ممكن تشرح لي شويه عن الموشر وعن طريقه الدخول وتحديد الاهداف

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> ممكن تشرح لي شويه عن الموشر وعن طريقه الدخول وتحديد الاهداف

 عليك بالرجوع الى هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله هيفيدك جيدا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37865.html

----------


## EL3reef

ابحث عن مؤشر البايفوت لاينز 
و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> ابحث عن مؤشر البايفوت لاينز 
> و جزاك الله خيرا

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...ivot_Lines.mq4

----------


## الصادق

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير 
اتمنى ان تعدرني لكثرت اسالتي وعندي سؤال اتمنى ان تجيبني عليه
التداول في الدهب والفضة اريد ان تقول رايك فيها من الناحية الشرعية؟
وشكرا لك اخي

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير 
> اتمنى ان تعدرني لكثرت اسالتي وعندي سؤال اتمنى ان تجيبني عليه
> التداول في الدهب والفضة اريد ان تقول رايك فيها من الناحية الشرعية؟
> وشكرا لك اخي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لتداول الدهب والفضة فهذه تحتاج مفتى او شيخ تثق فى فتواه وانا الحمد الله ليس اهل لذلك
واى فتوى نكون مجر ناقل لها وحسب ما قرات ان الدهب يشترط فيه التداول الفعلى يد بيد بخلاف العملات

----------


## mohammad_fx

> اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...ivot_Lines.mq4

  
ممكن تحطه لنا في مرفق؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن تحطه لنا في مرفق؟

 اتفضل

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

مشرفنا الغالي الأستاذ سمير
عندي طلب ومشكلة لم استطع حلها؛ ارجو من حضرتك المساعدة ان أمكن.
حاولت انزل مؤشرات من الموقع لكن مش راضية تفتح معاي حاولت أكثر من مرة على اجهزة كمبيوتر مختلفة على منصات مختلفة كذلك لكن من غير جدوى ينزل المؤشر ويكون على الشارت بوجه مبتسم لكن لا يعمل فعلا و الله يا استاذ سمير تعبت جدا لكن من غير جدوى .
انا عارف ثقلت عليك لكن تحملنا انت صاحب قلب كبير و بال طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل.
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشرفنا الغالي الأستاذ سمير
> عندي طلب ومشكلة لم استطع حلها؛ ارجو من حضرتك المساعدة ان أمكن.
> حاولت انزل مؤشرات من الموقع لكن مش راضية تفتح معاي حاولت أكثر من مرة على اجهزة كمبيوتر مختلفة على منصات مختلفة كذلك لكن من غير جدوى ينزل المؤشر ويكون على الشارت بوجه مبتسم لكن لا يعمل فعلا و الله يا استاذ سمير تعبت جدا لكن من غير جدوى .
> انا عارف ثقلت عليك لكن تحملنا انت صاحب قلب كبير و بال طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل.
> شكرا جزيلا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
لو بوجه مبتسم يعنى اكسبيرت وليس مؤشر والمفترض انه شغال مادام بوجه مبتسم
لكن المشكلة عندك لا يفتح صفقات 
طيب هل جربت عدة اكسبيرتات ام هو اكسبيرت معين فقد يكون العيب منه ويمكنك عرضه على اخونا وضاح لفحصه

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

أخ سمير أنا عندي اكسبرت فاب تيربو شغال كويس لكن المشكلة لما ارفع مؤشر او اكسبرت من المنتدى ما يشتغل ما ني عارف ايش السبب حاولت مع اكثر من مؤشر و آخرهم مؤشر استراتيجة مركز الثقل ومؤشر راش لندن و مفيش فايدة مش راضى يشتغل .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمير أنا عندي اكسبرت فاب تيربو شغال كويس لكن المشكلة لما ارفع مؤشر او اكسبرت من المنتدى ما يشتغل ما ني عارف ايش السبب حاولت مع اكثر من مؤشر و آخرهم مؤشر استراتيجة مركز الثقل ومؤشر راش لندن و مفيش فايدة مش راضى يشتغل .

 طيب ممكن شكل مؤشر مش شغال عندك يعنى ورينى صورة له
جرب الاتى قبل وضع صورة له
افتح برنامج metaeditor  وافتح المؤشر منه واختار compile

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

هذا الملف على سبيل المثال علمت له compile و نزل على المنصة بس مش راضي يشتغل. على فكرة استاذ سمير يتحمل بدون اي اخطاء.

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذا الملف على سبيل المثال علمت له compile و نزل على المنصة بس مش راضي يشتغل.

 المؤشر شغال تمام ودى صورة له بعد وضعه على الشارت

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

طيب اخ سمير ممكن نعمل التحميل خطوة بخطوة والله يا أخ سمير انا محرج منك.

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب اخ سمير ممكن نعمل التحميل خطوة بخطوة والله يا أخ سمير انا محرج منك.

 اول خطوة المؤشر عندك على الجهاز ومضبوط لانه نفسه اللى انا حطيته بعد تنزيله من مشاركتك
ثانى خطوة وضع المؤشر فى رابط المؤشرات التالى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
لو كان البرنامج مفتوح اعمل له اعادة تشغيل
ثالث خطوة افتح البرنامج وافتح اى شارت جديد
رابع خطوة اضغط ctrl+n  ليفتح لك قائمة المؤشرات
خامس خطوة هتجد المؤشر تحت بند custom indicators اضغط عليه وضعه على الشارت 
بس خلاص 
اتوقع انك بتحط المؤشر فى رابط الاكسبيرتات 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts 
بدل المؤشرات
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

ان شاء الله راح أحاول عسى المرة هذه تضبط الأمور عموما انا أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على مساعدك تصبح على خير يا مشرفنا الغالي

----------


## fabolous

اشكرك اخي لهذا الموضوع  سـؤال  هل  نضام apple  يدعم  برنامج المتاتريدر  مع اضافة مؤشرات 
وما رأيكم في هاذة الشركة FXT Swiss 
كما في نضام اكس بي  وشكــراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك اخي لهذا الموضوع  سـؤال  هل  نضام apple  يدعم  برنامج المتاتريدر  مع اضافة مؤشرات 
> وما رأيكم في هاذة الشركة FXT Swiss 
> كما في نضام اكس بي  وشكــراً

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لنظان ابل فلا اعتقد انه يسمح ببرنامج الميتاتريدر 
وبالنسبة للشركة المذكورة فيوجد فى قسم الشركات الكثير عنها وشخصيا لم اجربها

----------


## الصاروخ

اخ سمير بعد التحيه والشكر عايز بعض الكتب التى تشرح موجات اليوت لحسن عندكم بعض الناس بتتعوج علينا :Noco:  يا عم لك عظيم ودى وتقديرى :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير بعد التحيه والشكر عايز بعض الكتب التى تشرح موجات اليوت لحسن عندكم بعض الناس بتتعوج علينا يا عم لك عظيم ودى وتقديرى

 اتفضل السيديهات دى افضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51496.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76652.html

----------


## knight09

السلام عليكم أستاذنا سمير..
أنا صارلي مدة أحاول ألملم في مخي المعلومات والأدوات التي تنفعني في فهم التحليل الفني وبالتالي المتاجرة، لكن مو كل شي راضي يدخل بسهولة.. فعلى سبيل المثال خطوط الفيبوناشي تستخدم لتحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة لكني حتى الآن مو شايف لها لازمة في هالجانب.
في الشارت الأول حددت مستويات الدعم والمقاومة بالنظر فقط:  
في الشارت الثاني استخدمت خطوط الفيبوناشي ولكن لم أجد أي فرق.. ووجهة النظر هذه تتكرر في كل مرة استخدم هذه الخطوط.  
أنا متأكد أن لهذه المستويات/النسب أهميتها الكبيرة لأن الجميع يستخدمها ولكن ربما لقلة فهمي لها لا أجد لها الأهمية الكافية، فهل هناك أي رابط وخصوصا إذا كان رابط فيديو يزيد من فهمي وبالتالي قناعتي بخطوط الفيبو..
وشكرا يا باشا

----------


## كعبول

لو سمحت يااخى 
فى شركة Fxsol
كل اما افتح حساب ديمو عندهم بمبلغ اكبر من 250 دولار 
يحسبهولى 250 دولار
حتى لما اخترت 10000 الف دولار
اخترهولى  250 دولار
لماذا هذا ؟
و مااهمية سعر bid - ask  ?العرض و الطلب

----------


## كعبول

اخى السلام عليكم
كان عندى استفسار
لو سعر ال bid  = 1.4175
وسعر ال ask = 1.4179  
والعملات هى اليورو والدولار 
طيب هنا عشان اشترى واحد يورو هدفع 1.4175  دولار ؟
وعشان اشترى واحد دولار هدفع 1.4179 يورو  يعنى حوالى 10 جنيهات مصرى ونصف ؟
هل هذا الكلام صحيح

----------


## الصادق

اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير
سامحني لكثرت اسألتي
ماهي افضل طريقة لمعرفة نقاط الدعم والمقاومة؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذنا سمير..
> أنا صارلي مدة أحاول ألملم في مخي المعلومات والأدوات التي تنفعني في فهم التحليل الفني وبالتالي المتاجرة، لكن مو كل شي راضي يدخل بسهولة.. فعلى سبيل المثال خطوط الفيبوناشي تستخدم لتحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة لكني حتى الآن مو شايف لها لازمة في هالجانب.
> في الشارت الأول حددت مستويات الدعم والمقاومة بالنظر فقط:  
> في الشارت الثاني استخدمت خطوط الفيبوناشي ولكن لم أجد أي فرق.. ووجهة النظر هذه تتكرر في كل مرة استخدم هذه الخطوط.  
> أنا متأكد أن لهذه المستويات/النسب أهميتها الكبيرة لأن الجميع يستخدمها ولكن ربما لقلة فهمي لها لا أجد لها الأهمية الكافية، فهل هناك أي رابط وخصوصا إذا كان رابط فيديو يزيد من فهمي وبالتالي قناعتي بخطوط الفيبو..
> وشكرا يا باشا

 اهلا بك اخى الكيم
الفايبوناتشى هى لقياس مستويات التصحيح للموجة الحالية
فلو الموجة الحالية صعود بنقيس الى اين سيصحح للدخول شراء واستكمال الاتجاه الصعودى
لذلك لابد ان تكون صحيحة حتى يكون مع كسرها تغيير للموجة وتتحول الى موجة هابطة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت يااخى 
> فى شركة Fxsol
> كل اما افتح حساب ديمو عندهم بمبلغ اكبر من 250 دولار 
> يحسبهولى 250 دولار
> حتى لما اخترت 10000 الف دولار
> اخترهولى  250 دولار
> لماذا هذا ؟
> و مااهمية سعر bid - ask  ?العرض و الطلب

 المفوض الحساب الديمو يبدا من 10000 دولار وليس 250 ويمكنك الفتح من هذا الرابط https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount/ 
بالنسبة لسعر ASK و BID فهو الفرق بين سعر البيع والشراء الحالى وليس كمية العرض والطلب

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى السلام عليكم
> كان عندى استفسار
> لو سعر ال bid  = 1.4175
> وسعر ال ask = 1.4179  
> والعملات هى اليورو والدولار 
> طيب هنا عشان اشترى واحد يورو هدفع 1.4175  دولار ؟
> وعشان اشترى واحد دولار هدفع 1.4179 يورو  يعنى حوالى 10 جنيهات مصرى ونصف ؟
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عشان تشترى 1 يورو هتدفع 1.4179 
وعشان تشترى 1 دولار (بيع يورو) هتشتريه ب 1.4175

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز الاستاذ سمير
> سامحني لكثرت اسألتي
> ماهي افضل طريقة لمعرفة نقاط الدعم والمقاومة؟
> بارك الله فيك

 اسال براحتك ياغالى
ارجع الى هذا المواضيع  تعلم مع M7tar  تعلم مع M7tar (الجزء الثاني)  للنقاشات والاستفسارات والتطبيقات لموضوع (تعلم مع M7tar)

----------


## knight09

> اهلا بك اخى الكيم  الفايبوناتشى هى لقياس مستويات التصحيح للموجة الحالية فلو الموجة الحالية صعود بنقيس الى اين سيصحح للدخول شراء واستكمال الاتجاه الصعودى لذلك لابد ان تكون صحيحة حتى يكون مع كسرها تغيير للموجة وتتحول الى موجة هابطة

  جزيل الشكر والمحبة أستاذنا الكريم: هناك عدة أسئلة حول هذا الموضوع، أولها حول صحة وضعي لخطوط الفيبوناتشي في الشارت؟ هل إستخدامك لكلمة الموجة لها علاقة بموجات إليوت، أم هو مصطلح تقصد به الإتجاه الحالي للترند؟ إضافة إلى ذلك، هل تستخدم مستويات الفيبو للتعرف على أية مقاومات أو دعم؟  وألف تحية  :AA:

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزيل الشكر والمحبة أستاذنا الكريم: هناك عدة أسئلة حول هذا الموضوع، أولها حول صحة وضعي لخطوط الفيبوناتشي في الشارت؟ هل إستخدامك لكلمة الموجة لها علاقة بموجات إليوت، أم هو مصطلح تقصد به الإتجاه الحالي للترند؟ إضافة إلى ذلك، هل تستخدم مستويات الفيبو للتعرف على أية مقاومات أو دعم؟  وألف تحية

 بالنسبة للموجة ليس شرط انها تكون موجة ايليوتية لكن ممكن تكون جزء منها 
بالنسبة للمقاومات والدعوم لو توافقت مع مستويات التصحيح فتقويها لانها بتكون قمة او قاع ومعها مستوى تصحيح او ترند

----------


## كعبول

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> عشان تشترى 1 يورو هتدفع 1.4179 
> وعشان تشترى 1 دولار (بيع يورو) هتشتريه ب 1.4175

 معلش يااخى انا متلخبط لانى مبتدئ فى مجال الفوركس
دلوقتى الرقم 1.4179 او 1.4175  دول بالدولار ولا ايه بالظبط ؟ 
ثانيا دلوقتى لما اليورو يطلع مفروض الدولار ينزل
معنى كدا مفروض يحصل فرق مابين 1.4179 ز 1.4175 يعنى واحد فيهم يزيد 20 نقطة على التانى  
ياريت توضحلى النقطة ديه عشان مش فاهم

----------


## اشرف توفيق

فتحت حساب تجريبي في شركة fxcm بمبلغ 50000ريال وحاولت الحصول على الدعم من الشركة فافدوني بان علي ان افتح حساب حقيقي اقل شيء 2000دولار حتى اجد الدعم . من ضمن المعلومات التي وجدتها في الموقع تقديم دورات قيمة واحدة منها 20 دولار والثانية قيمتها 300دولار اي المجموع 320دولار وممكن الحصول عليها مجانا اذا فتحت حساب حقيقي . وانا لا استطيع ان افتح حساب حقيقي حاليا . ولا استطيع شراء الدويتين بقيمة 320 دولار .
واريد الحصول على هذه الدورتين مجانا لكي اتعلم وان شاء الله قريبا نفتح  حساب حقيقي ارجو من لديه الدورتين ان يعطيني اياها  وشكر الله سعيكم . اخوكم اشرف توفيق

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش يااخى انا متلخبط لانى مبتدئ فى مجال الفوركس
> دلوقتى الرقم 1.4179 او 1.4175  دول بالدولار ولا ايه بالظبط ؟ 
> ثانيا دلوقتى لما اليورو يطلع مفروض الدولار ينزل
> معنى كدا مفروض يحصل فرق مابين 1.4179 ز 1.4175 يعنى واحد فيهم يزيد 20 نقطة على التانى  
> ياريت توضحلى النقطة ديه عشان مش فاهم

 طبعا الرقمين دول سعر اليورو مقابل الدولار
يعنى اليورو = 1.4175 دولار
وطبعا صعود اليورو معناه هبوط الدولار والعكس بالعكس
لكن موضوع 20 نقطة معرفش انت جيبته منين وحسبته ازاى 
عموما عشان النقطة دى ممكن تلخبط الاسعار اللى قدامك دى هى اليورو مقابل الدولار مهما صعد او هبط

----------


## سمير صيام

> فتحت حساب تجريبي في شركة fxcm بمبلغ 50000ريال وحاولت الحصول على الدعم من الشركة فافدوني بان علي ان افتح حساب حقيقي اقل شيء 2000دولار حتى اجد الدعم . من ضمن المعلومات التي وجدتها في الموقع تقديم دورات قيمة واحدة منها 20 دولار والثانية قيمتها 300دولار اي المجموع 320دولار وممكن الحصول عليها مجانا اذا فتحت حساب حقيقي . وانا لا استطيع ان افتح حساب حقيقي حاليا . ولا استطيع شراء الدويتين بقيمة 320 دولار .
> واريد الحصول على هذه الدورتين مجانا لكي اتعلم وان شاء الله قريبا نفتح  حساب حقيقي ارجو من لديه الدورتين ان يعطيني اياها  وشكر الله سعيكم . اخوكم اشرف توفيق

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم وانشاء الله تستفيد معانا فى المنتدى
بالنسبة للكورس فهو موجود ساحاول البحث عنه لكن ارشح لك هذا المورس التعليمى المقدم من المتداول العربى فهو افضل بكثير من الكورس الذى تبحث عنه وليس لانه مقدم من المتداول العربى لكن اجمالا المواضيع التعليمية الموجوة فى المنتدى فهى افضل منه  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb
واى شئ يقف معاك تحت امرك اسال عنه

----------


## أحمد2

تحياتي أستاذ سمير
كيف يمكن الحصول على الملفات weekly povit point
وشرح بسيط عن كيفية تحمليهاعلى برنامج الميتاتريد 4
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحياتي أستاذ سمير
> كيف يمكن الحصول على الملفات weekly povit point
> وشرح بسيط عن كيفية تحمليهاعلى برنامج الميتاتريد 4
> مع جزيل الشكر

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
المؤشر فى المرفقات 
بالنسبة لتشغيله عليك وضعه اولا فى هذا الفولدر 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
واعادة تشغيل البرنامج وستجده ان شاء الله من المؤشرات الموجودة

----------


## أحمد2

جزيل الشكر

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
اريد طريقة تشغيل اكسبيرت

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اريد طريقة تشغيل اكسبيرت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا تضع الاكسبيرت على الرابط التالى
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts
ثانيا تعمل اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج 
ثالثا تفعل خاصية expert advisors
رابعا تشغل الاكسبيرت وتفعل خاصية allow live trading  
 بس كده

----------


## penelope

أخ سمبر 
لقد تغيرت منصة تداول اف اكس سليوشن بالنسبه ل وضع الاوامر المعلقه..أرجو ان ترشدني الى طريقه وضعهافي اقرب وقت

----------


## توفيق12

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اولا تضع الاكسبيرت على الرابط التالى C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts ثانيا تعمل اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج  ثالثا تفعل خاصية expert advisors رابعا تشغل الاكسبيرت وتفعل خاصية allow live trading   بس كده

 ممكن شرح بالصور
واين توجد  expert advisors و  allow live trading

----------


## walid khaled

السؤال عن تأثير المؤشرات الاقتصادية لدولة العملة المراد الشراء او البيع مثلا معدل البطالة وميزان التجاري من خلال سعوده أو  نزوله له نفس التأثير على  بقية العملات الاول أذا جاء مرتفعا جاء الدولار منخفضا أما الميزان التجاري أذا أرتفع أرتفع الدولار هل هذا تأثير المؤشرين نفس المعنى الموجود على الدولار على بقية العملات العالمية وشكرا

----------


## walid khaled

هل معنى تأثير المؤشرات الاقتصادية لكل دولة أم مختلف

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز ما هو معدل تحرك المجنون والكيبل كل 4 ساعات 
وهل استطيع استخدام اسلوب المضاعفات عليهما بهدف 40 نقطة واستوب 20 نقطة كل اربعة ساعات والدخول يكون من بداية كل ساعة

----------


## الصادق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي سمير عندي سؤالين
كيف اعرف ان نقطة الدعم قد تم كسرها يعني باختراقها بكم نقطة
السؤال الثاني مامعنى التشبع وماهي افضل المؤاشرات التي تعتمد لمعرفة درجته
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mrmzizo

ياشباب ... ابغى اعرف كيف تأثر الاخبار على العملات ...
بمعنى اخر ... اذا في اليوم الساعه 12 بتوقيت جرينتش خبر على الفائده باالزياده على عمله الدولار كيف اعرف انها بتاثر صعودا ام هبوطا.. وشكرا لكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن شرح بالصور
> واين توجد  expert advisors و  allow live trading

 expert advisors  موجودة بجانب ايكون الشارت الخطى 
و allow live trading  من خصائص الاكسبيرت الذى ترغب فى تشغيله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخ سمبر 
> لقد تغيرت منصة تداول اف اكس سليوشن بالنسبه ل وضع الاوامر المعلقه..أرجو ان ترشدني الى طريقه وضعهافي اقرب وقت

 الطريقة هى هى لم تختلف انظر الصورة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السؤال عن تأثير المؤشرات الاقتصادية لدولة العملة المراد الشراء او البيع مثلا معدل البطالة وميزان التجاري من خلال سعوده أو  نزوله له نفس التأثير على  بقية العملات الاول أذا جاء مرتفعا جاء الدولار منخفضا أما الميزان التجاري أذا أرتفع أرتفع الدولار هل هذا تأثير المؤشرين نفس المعنى الموجود على الدولار على بقية العملات العالمية وشكرا

 اتفضل تابع هذا الموضوع وستجد فيه اجابات عن اسئلتك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71439.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل معنى تأثير المؤشرات الاقتصادية لكل دولة أم مختلف

 اى شئ يرتبط بالمؤشرات الاقتصادية تكون فى هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71439.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي العزيز ما هو معدل تحرك المجنون والكيبل كل 4 ساعات 
> وهل استطيع استخدام اسلوب المضاعفات عليهما بهدف 40 نقطة واستوب 20 نقطة كل اربعة ساعات والدخول يكون من بداية كل ساعة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المعدل المتوفر اليومى وليس كل 4 ساعات 
وبما انك سترتبط بمقدار معين بالنقاط فلا ارى الحاجة الى الفريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68186.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي سمير عندي سؤالين
> كيف اعرف ان نقطة الدعم قد تم كسرها يعني باختراقها بكم نقطة
> السؤال الثاني مامعنى التشبع وماهي افضل المؤاشرات التي تعتمد لمعرفة درجته
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كسر الدعم او المقاومة يكون بالاغلاق فوق المقاومة او تحت الدعم او بحدود 50 نقطة  
المؤشرات الخاصة بالتسبع الاستوكاستك مستويات 20 - 80
الار اس اى مستويات 70 - 30

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياشباب ... ابغى اعرف كيف تأثر الاخبار على العملات ...
> بمعنى اخر ... اذا في اليوم الساعه 12 بتوقيت جرينتش خبر على الفائده باالزياده على عمله الدولار كيف اعرف انها بتاثر صعودا ام هبوطا.. وشكرا لكم

 تابع هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله تجد فيه الاجابات عن اسئلتك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71439.html

----------


## الصاروخ

:Good:  :017: استاذ سمير بعد التحيه كنت طلبت من حضرتك كتب عن اليوت والرسلت لنا موقع شير ومواقع الشير مبعرفش انزل منها حاجه اسف لو تنزل مواقع عاديه يبقى الف الف شكر مع خالص التحيه :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير بعد التحيه كنت طلبت من حضرتك كتب عن اليوت والرسلت لنا موقع شير ومواقع الشير مبعرفش انزل منها حاجه اسف لو تنزل مواقع عاديه يبقى الف الف شكر مع خالص التحيه

 حاضر لو لاقيت روابط اخرى ساضعها لك ان شاء الله
مع ان الرابيد شير من افضل مواقع التنزيل

----------


## M A T R I X

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
       السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أخوكم محمد من مصر ولسه مبتدىء جديد بعون الله 
أشكرك أخى الكريم على طرحك لهذا الموضوع لمساعدة اخوتك 
لى بعض الاسئلة اذا تسمح اخى الاجابة عليها "أرجو قراءة جميع المشاركة" 
أنا مبتدىء جديد بالفوركس هل هو بسيط؟ أم يحتاج إلى خبرة عالية جدا جدا ومحلل اقتصادى 
هل مكسبه هو زيادة النقاط فقط أم ماذا؟ 
اليس هو مثلا عند شرائك 1 لوت من اليورو/دولار مثلا ثم ارتفع سعر اليورو واصبح اعلى 
فى هذه الحالة ستكون النقاط بالموجب؟ اليس كذلك هل هكذا ربحت؟ ثم بعد لك لتنهى الثفقة 
وعند البيع ينزل السعر وتربح ايضا 
سؤال اخر؟ لماذا عند ثفقة البيع ارتفاع السعر لصالحك ولماذا انخفاضه ضدك ولماذا ثفقة البيع العكس؟ 
أرجو توضيح كلا من ثفقة البيع او الشراء او شرحهما ستبيع ماذا وتشترى ماذا؟ولماذا الاختلاف 
مثلا كان لدى زيادة كبيرة فى النقاط ماذا افعل لاكسبها هل اقوم باغلا الامر ام ماذا 
أنظر لهذه الصورة: " أنا فانح حساب تجريبى للتدريب هل هكذا اكون ربحت هل هذا هو الربح؟"  
سؤال : هل للثفقة مدة محددة بمعنى :مثلا قمت بفتح ثفقة شراء واستمرت للنزول لساعة مثلا ثم ارتفعت بعد ذلك واصبح الربخ بالموجب واغلقت الثفقة هل هذا صحيح 
أم لابد أن تكون فى حد معين النزول او الصعود سالب او موجب ولا عادى ممكن الثفقة تستمر مثلا ليوم كامل؟ 
هل عند زيادة النقاط بالموجب  هذا ربح ام اشياء اخرى؟وكذلك عند زيادجتها بالسالب؟ 
هل الفوركس بالحظ ام بالخبرة؟ وهل كسبك يتوقف على خسارة الاخرون؟ 
أعرف ان اسئلتى كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة جدا جدا ولكن اعذرنى اخى فالكثير من الاسءلة تدور فى ذهنى حول هذا المجال الشيق ولكنى للاسف لست خبرة فيه 
أريد اخى نصائحك لى كمبتدىء غير القراءة والتطلع بحمد الله اقرا الكثير 
ولكن اريد الخبرة منك وليس الدراسات النظرية التى على ورق اريد الواقع منك والخبرة 
هل الفوركس جميعه ارتفاع ونزول النقاط أم ماذا؟ 
اتمنى اخى ان تجيبنى على هذه الاسئلة ويكون لك كل الشكر وخير الجزاء اللهم امين 
أخوك محمد.....

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>        السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> أخوكم محمد من مصر ولسه مبتدىء جديد بعون الله 
> أشكرك أخى الكريم على طرحك لهذا الموضوع لمساعدة اخوتك 
> لى بعض الاسئلة اذا تسمح اخى الاجابة عليها "أرجو قراءة جميع المشاركة" 
> أنا مبتدىء جديد بالفوركس هل هو بسيط؟ أم يحتاج إلى خبرة عالية جدا جدا ومحلل اقتصادى 
> هو ان شاء الله سهل مع احتهادك فى تعلمه  
> هل مكسبه هو زيادة النقاط فقط أم ماذا؟ 
> اليس هو مثلا عند شرائك 1 لوت من اليورو/دولار مثلا ثم ارتفع سعر اليورو واصبح اعلى 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تم الاجابة اعلاه وباقى النقاط عليك بالرجوع الى هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## M A T R I X

وفقك الله اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
ماقصرت اخى والله تمام بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا اخوك محمد.....

----------


## wessam

السلام عليكم  
بعتذر لو وضعت سؤالي بمكان غلط  
بس حبيت أسال هل شركة fxcm لها مكتب في دبي ؟؟ 
وأنا عندي ثقة أنها من افضل الشركات وشركة محترمة وإلا ما فكرت انقل حسابي إلها  
بس بدي أستفسر عن سبب الكلام يلي حصل بالفترة الأخيرة عن البرنامج ومشكال إغلاق الصفقات وما شابه  
ما تعليقكم على الموضوع .. 
وبعتذر مرة تانيه لو كان استفساري بالمكان الغلط  
كل الود ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> بعتذر لو وضعت سؤالي بمكان غلط  
> بس حبيت أسال هل شركة fxcm لها مكتب في دبي ؟؟ 
> وأنا عندي ثقة أنها من افضل الشركات وشركة محترمة وإلا ما فكرت انقل حسابي إلها  
> بس بدي أستفسر عن سبب الكلام يلي حصل بالفترة الأخيرة عن البرنامج ومشكال إغلاق الصفقات وما شابه  
> ما تعليقكم على الموضوع .. 
> وبعتذر مرة تانيه لو كان استفساري بالمكان الغلط  
> كل الود ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشركة من الشركات الكويسة ولكن المشاكل موجودة فى الميتاتريدر ولا انصحك به لهذه المشاكل ويفضل برنامج التداول الخاص بهم

----------


## wessam

شكراً على ردك عزيزي .. طيب على حسب معرفتك  
هل يوجد مكتب لهم في دبي ؟؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراً على ردك عزيزي .. طيب على حسب معرفتك  
> هل يوجد مكتب لهم في دبي ؟؟ 
> تحياتي

 على حسب علمى لا يوجد

----------


## alssari

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخواني اخواتي اتمنى ان تعطوني رايكم في هذه الشركه وهل  هي صادقه ومن جربها ..؟؟  www.cfd-market.com 
وشاكر لكم على افادتي  
تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اخواني اخواتي اتمنى ان تعطوني رايكم في هذه الشركه وهل  هي صادقه ومن جربها ..؟؟  www.cfd-market.com 
> وشاكر لكم على افادتي  
> تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اتمنى الاخوة يفيدوك ان شاء الله

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز هل يتوفر لديكم كتاب او موضوع عن علاقة العملات مع بعضها واكون لك شاكرا 
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## توفيق12

شباب كان في موضوع في منتدى العملات  بعنوان" من دولار لمليون دولار"
لكنني لم اجده

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي العزيز هل يتوفر لديكم كتاب او موضوع عن علاقة العملات مع بعضها واكون لك شاكرا 
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الصورة دى توضح العلاقة ومدى توافقها او اختلافها مع بعض

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب كان في موضوع في منتدى العملات  بعنوان" من دولار لمليون دولار"
> لكنني لم اجده

 الموضوع موجود بالاستراحة

----------


## M A T R I X

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا واقولها واقولها دوما باذن الله الف الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك 
وفى المنتدى جميعه .. 
علم الفوركس بالنسبة لى شىء جديد جدا جدا والحمد لله اتمنى ان اتعمق فيه واحاول بقدر الامكان  على قد ما انا سعيد جدا بانضمامى معكم لكن فى الوقت نفسه زعلان شوى على انى مسجلتش وانضميت معكم من زمان بس الحمد لله انى معكم الان  سؤالى : ماهى المؤشرات وما هى الاكسبيرتات 
مالفرق بين الاثنين هل هذه طرق تحقق الربح اوتوماتيكيا ام استراتيجيات ام لابد من تنفيذ اوامر انت  :016: 
ارجو توضيح هذا الامر ولكم جزيل الشكر 
أخوكم محمد السيد من مصر

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا واقولها واقولها دوما باذن الله الف الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك 
> وفى المنتدى جميعه .. 
> علم الفوركس بالنسبة لى شىء جديد جدا جدا والحمد لله اتمنى ان اتعمق فيه واحاول بقدر الامكان  على قد ما انا سعيد جدا بانضمامى معكم لكن فى الوقت نفسه زعلان شوى على انى مسجلتش وانضميت معكم من زمان بس الحمد لله انى معكم الان  سؤالى : ماهى المؤشرات وما هى الاكسبيرتات 
> مالفرق بين الاثنين هل هذه طرق تحقق الربح اوتوماتيكيا ام استراتيجيات ام لابد من تنفيذ اوامر انت 
> ارجو توضيح هذا الامر ولكم جزيل الشكر 
> أخوكم محمد السيد من مصر

 اهلا بك اخى ماتريكس
وان شاء الله لن تندم مادام معنا 
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فهى تعتمد على معادلات رياضية من افتتاح واغلاق وهاى ولو 
لكن الاكسبيرتات فهى تعتمد على برمجة لهذه المؤشرات لتقوم بالمتاجرة من بيع وشراء اليا بدون تدخل منك

----------


## al_agouz2010

بعد اذنكم يا جماعة انا عامل فيزا عرض الشباب فالبنك الاهلى سوسيتية عملت ايداع فحساب النت بتاعى 
و جيت اعمل ايداع النهاردة فشركة افا اف اكس قالى فى خطأ فلارسال ، فى حد قالى جايز الفيزا لسة متشحنتش على اساس انها بتاخد يوم او اتنين على اما الفلوس تتحط فحساب النت هل الكلام دة صح ولا غلط ؟
و كمان انا بدخل على موقع نيتا بنك مش بلاقى فحسابى فلوس غير الى موجودة فالحساب العادى . 
فعاوز اعرف ازاى اشوف تفاصيل حساب النت بتاعى يعنى رصيدى قد اية و كدة و اعرف ازاى اذا كانت الفيزا اتشحنت . 
و كمان عاوز اعرف الرمز التأكيدى بتاع الفيزا بتاعى و مش عارف هو فين بالظبط . 
ياريت يا جماعة و النبى حد يكون عامل عرض الشباب دة و يطمنى بعد ازنكم

----------


## كعبول

لو سمحت لو سعر اليورو امام الدولار   1.4200
طيب لو عاوز انا اشترى واحد دولار
ازاى بتتقسم

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذنكم يا جماعة انا عامل فيزا عرض الشباب فالبنك الاهلى سوسيتية عملت ايداع فحساب النت بتاعى 
> و جيت اعمل ايداع النهاردة فشركة افا اف اكس قالى فى خطأ فلارسال ، فى حد قالى جايز الفيزا لسة متشحنتش على اساس انها بتاخد يوم او اتنين على اما الفلوس تتحط فحساب النت هل الكلام دة صح ولا غلط ؟
> و كمان انا بدخل على موقع نيتا بنك مش بلاقى فحسابى فلوس غير الى موجودة فالحساب العادى . 
> فعاوز اعرف ازاى اشوف تفاصيل حساب النت بتاعى يعنى رصيدى قد اية و كدة و اعرف ازاى اذا كانت الفيزا اتشحنت . 
> و كمان عاوز اعرف الرمز التأكيدى بتاع الفيزا بتاعى و مش عارف هو فين بالظبط . 
> ياريت يا جماعة و النبى حد يكون عامل عرض الشباب دة و يطمنى بعد ازنكم

 اخى اتلكريم هذه امور بنكية فالافضل الرجوع الى البنك اللى فيه الفيزا بتاعتك وايضا مع مراجعة حسابك بالشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت لو سعر اليورو امام الدولار   1.4200
> طيب لو عاوز انا اشترى واحد دولار
> ازاى بتتقسم

 عشان تشترى الدولار يعنى بيع اليورو هيكون بسعر 1.4200 لانه السعر اللى قدامك على الشاشة بيكون سعر بيع فى الاصل

----------


## EL3reef

ما المقصود باسواق العقود المستقبلية؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما المقصود باسواق العقود المستقبلية؟

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1012983-5679-post.html

----------


## كعبول

> عشان تشترى الدولار يعنى بيع اليورو هيكون بسعر 1.4200 لانه السعر اللى قدامك على الشاشة بيكون سعر بيع فى الاصل

 اخى انا بقالى اسبوع متلغبط فى هذا الموضوع
مثال
الزوج اليورو والدولار
سعر الشراء 1.4200     سعر البيع 1.4196
اللى فهمته
عشان اشترى واحد يورو 
هدفع 1.4200 دولار
كده اللى فهمته
نيجى  للنقطة الملعونة 
انا عاوز اشترى واحد دولار
هدفع 1.4196 يورو  ؟ ازاى ازاى
لما اليورو بيساوى دولار ونصف
ازاى الدولار بيساوى يورو ونص
اومال الاسعار بترتفع ازاى مدام االنسبة مابينهم ثابتة
ياجماعة حد يفهمنى عشان مامشيش فى الشارع واغنى

----------


## EL3reef

> اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1012983-5679-post.html

 شكرا استاذ سمير
انت كده جبتلي النا عيزو :Good: 
فعلا انا في مقدمة كتاب جون ميرفي و فيه مصطلحات كتير جديدة علي :Cry Smile:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى انا بقالى اسبوع متلغبط فى هذا الموضوع
> مثال
> الزوج اليورو والدولار
> سعر الشراء 1.4200     سعر البيع 1.4196
> اللى فهمته
> عشان اشترى واحد يورو 
> هدفع 1.4200 دولار
> كده اللى فهمته
> نيجى  للنقطة الملعونة 
> ...

 سعر البيع الان 1.4196
سعر الشراء 1.4200
طبعا البيع هو يعتبر بيع لليورو وشراء للدولار
والشراء معناه شراء لليورو وبيع للدولار 
فى حالة الشراء او البيع انت بتدفع دولار وليس يورو

----------


## كعبول

> سعر البيع الان 1.4196
> سعر الشراء 1.4200
> طبعا البيع هو يعتبر بيع لليورو وشراء للدولار
> والشراء معناه شراء لليورو وبيع للدولار 
> فى حالة الشراء او البيع انت بتدفع دولار وليس يورو

 سامحنى اخى سمير 
بسئلك كتير 
لكن انا طامع فى كرمك  :Eh S(7): 
اخر جملة جميلة فى حالة البيع او الشراء بدفع بالدولار 
طيب انا الان عاوز اشترى واحد دولار  
هبيع اليورو اللى معاى ب  1.4196 دولار
طيب الدولار هشتريه بكام  بواحد دولار و يفضل معى .4196 
ولا هشترى الواحد دولار ب 1.4196 
سامحنى اسئله بايخة وتافهه لكن مجننانى  :Noco: 
انا عارف ان سعر الدولار هيكون 1.4196
بس مش عارف ازاى الواحد دولار هشتريه ب 1.4196 دولار 
مش فاهمها ديه 
يريت توضحهالى  
1.4196  الرقم ديه يعنى     دولار و40 سينت  .؟ ؟ ؟ ؟  ؟ ؟ ؟  ؟؟  ؟ ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سامحنى اخى سمير 
> بسئلك كتير 
> لكن انا طامع فى كرمك 
> اخر جملة جميلة فى حالة البيع او الشراء بدفع بالدولار 
> طيب انا الان عاوز اشترى واحد دولار  
> هبيع اليورو اللى معاى ب  1.4196 دولار
> طيب الدولار هشتريه بكام  بواحد دولار و يفضل معى .4196 
> ولا هشترى الواحد دولار ب 1.4196 
> سامحنى اسئله بايخة وتافهه لكن مجننانى 
> ...

  ياباشا اسال براحتك
الفكرة كلها انك مبتشتريش عملات انت بتشترى عقود 
يعنى عندما اشترى يورو دولار فانا لا اشترى يورو لكن اشترى عقد يورو
وكذلك فى البيع ببيع عقد يورو دولار وليس اليورو نفسه
بمعنى ادق اعتبر عقد البيع هو عبارة عن شوال به 10000 يورو 
فانت هنا تبيع الشوال وليس اليورو نفسه

----------


## azoree

هو اة الفرق بين برنامج FXSOL Meta Trader 4 Client Terminal  
   و   برنامج FXSOL   GTS Pro  
  و     برنامج FXSOL accucharts Usa 
  ولو انا عايز افتح حساب حقيقى اة الفرق لو فتحت حساب فى امريكا اواستراليا اوبريطانيا؟
.......ولو انا عندى فيزا نت بنك مصر وفيها 250 دولار ينفع ادعهم للشركةولا لا تقبل؟

----------


## EL3reef

ما الفرق بين  التحليل الفني-التحليل التقني-التحليل الاساسي؟

----------


## MRBADR

سؤالي وأرجو الرد باستفاضة
انا لسه هبدء ادخل موضوع الفوركس
انا فاهم الفكر وادربت في حساب ديمو مع شركة اسمها avafx
البرنامج بتاعهم كان كويس وسريع
انا فكرتي ان مثلا اشتري واحقق مكسب سريع في خلال ساعة او اقل كمان
مش لازم استني السعر ينزل ويطلع خمسين وسين وميت نقطة
ارجو حد يقولي رأيه
عامة انا لما ابدء هبدء مع شركة fxsol
عشان الشركة الاولي دي طلعت اسرئيلية باين
ايه رايكو في الكلام ده

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو اة الفرق بين برنامج FXSOL Meta Trader 4 Client Terminal  
>    و   برنامج FXSOL   GTS Pro  
>   و     برنامج FXSOL accucharts Usa 
>   ولو انا عايز افتح حساب حقيقى اة الفرق لو فتحت حساب فى امريكا اواستراليا اوبريطانيا؟
> .......ولو انا عندى فيزا نت بنك مصر وفيها 250 دولار ينفع ادعهم للشركةولا لا تقبل؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
البرنامج الاول هو ميتاتريدر والثانى برنامج التداول الخاص بالشركة نفسها والثالث هو برنامج شارت خاص ايضا بالشركة نفسها
بالنسبة للفيزا لن تقبل

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما الفرق بين  التحليل الفني-التحليل التقني-التحليل الاساسي؟

 التحليل الفنى هو كل مايعتمد على ادوات التحليل مثل الترند - الفايبو - النماذج - الشموع وهكذا
الاساسى هو معلومات اقتصادية ونتائج مؤشرات يتم على اساسها تحليل اقتصاد الدولة 
التحليل التقنى لا اعرفه ايه المقصود به بالضبط

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤالي وأرجو الرد باستفاضة
> انا لسه هبدء ادخل موضوع الفوركس
> انا فاهم الفكر وادربت في حساب ديمو مع شركة اسمها avafx
> البرنامج بتاعهم كان كويس وسريع
> انا فكرتي ان مثلا اشتري واحقق مكسب سريع في خلال ساعة او اقل كمان
> مش لازم استني السعر ينزل ويطلع خمسين وسين وميت نقطة
> ارجو حد يقولي رأيه
> عامة انا لما ابدء هبدء مع شركة fxsol
> عشان الشركة الاولي دي طلعت اسرئيلية باين
> ايه رايكو في الكلام ده

 بالنسبة للشركة فهى اسرائيلية فعلا
بالنسبة للحركة قارنها مع شركات اخرى لتعرف الفرق

----------


## MRBADR

بالنسبة لطريقة العقود السريعة و تحقيق مكسب في عشر نقط او خمستاشر بالكتير؟

----------


## M A T R I X

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير بداية اعرف انه اتسئلتى كتييييير ولكن اعذرونى اخوانى فنا مبتدىء وبحاول بقدر الامكان القراءة والتعلم والسئوال عن مايجهل على من امور فارجو ان تعذرونى... :Asvc: 
هو صراحة مش سؤال واحد هم تقريبا ثلاثة اسئلة:
أولا : أريد أن أسال بخصوص التوصيات
مثلا يقوللك الهدف كذا والستوب لوز والربح والهدف حاجات كده فى التوصيات عندما ينقل شخص توصية يقول بيانات كده مثال من مشاركة للاخ توب فوركس فى توصية:  

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة TOP FOREX

  

> _الان بيع الباوند دولار اخواني 
> من 1.6545  
> هدف العقد الاول 50 نقطة  
> هدف العقد الثاني 100 
> الاستوب العام 100 نقطة 
> تحريك الاستوب بعد ربح 40 نقطة 
> ان شاء الله تكون صفقة تعويضية_

 
أرجو توضيح وياريت لو تفصيل معلش وتوضيح كيف يمكن استخدامها عند فتح الثفقة ووو لانه هالنقطة لم استطع فهمها ..... :016: .. :016: ..
ثانياً:
هل كلما كثرت المضاعفة المالية لابد من راس مال اكبر وكيف يمكننى التحكم فى الرافعة المالية على FXopen
فى الحساب الحقيقى الميكرو ولا بعد الاشتراك لايوجد تعديل؟
.......... كيف يتم وضع الاكسبيرت وتنصيبه وتشغيله على الميتا تريدر؟ 
اخى الكريم اعرف اسئلتى كتييييييييييييير 
لكن الله يجزاك خير باذن الله
منتظر ردك....
اخوك محمد...

----------


## mohammad_fx

اذا ممكن احد يخلي هذا الموشر يعطي تنبيه 
اذا لامس الخط الاحمر او الخط الاخضر

----------


## mohammad_fx

استاذ سمير اذا ممكن تضيف خاصيه التنبيه لهذا الموشر عندما يلامس الخط الاخضر او الخط الاحمر يعطي صوت

----------


## MRBADR

السلام عليكم
ياجماعة انتو بتقولو الي عايز يسال يسال وهنجاوب وانا سألت سؤالين محدش عبرني فيهم
انا دلوقتي معايا الفلوس وعايز اعمل حساب مصغر في اف اكس سول
ايه الورق المطلوب مني؟
اودع الفلوس ازاي؟
السحب هيبقي ازاي؟
واخر حاجة
انا انشالله هحدد اهداف صغيرة ومش هطمع
يعني لو دخلت في عقد والنقطة بدولار
هلعب علي اي تحرك 5 او 6 نقط بالكتير
ايه رايكم في النظامده ولا فاكس؟ 
عشاااااااااااااااان خاطري ح يرد علي انا متسوح

----------


## mohammad_fx

> السلام عليكم 
> ياجماعة انتو بتقولو الي عايز يسال يسال وهنجاوب وانا سألت سؤالين محدش عبرني فيهم
> انا دلوقتي معايا الفلوس وعايز اعمل حساب مصغر في اف اكس سول
> ايه الورق المطلوب مني؟
> اودع الفلوس ازاي؟
> السحب هيبقي ازاي؟
> واخر حاجة
> انا انشالله هحدد اهداف صغيرة ومش هطمع
> يعني لو دخلت في عقد والنقطة بدولار
> ...

   
وسع خاطر الان ياتي الاستاذ سمير  ويجاوب علي اسئلتنا 
بس استنا شويه 
هو فعلا تاخر علينا بس ان شاء الله يكون تاخيرة علي خير  :Icon26:

----------


## mohammad_fx

غريب استاذ سمير تاخر كثير  علي غير العاده
اتمني ان احد يطمنا عليها

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه   ظهر اصدار جديد لاتوشارت على العنوان التالى*http://www.autochartist.com*
ومن اهم مميزاته استخدام الفيبو ناتشى 
رجاء الاطلاع عليه حتى اعرف اسالك اسءله عليه يازعيمنا :Doh:

----------


## kingooo

لو سمحتوا ليَّ سؤال 
ماهو الفرق وما هو معنى : buy limit, buy stop, sell limit, sell stop
?????????????

----------


## محمد العزب

> لو سمحتوا ليَّ سؤال 
> ماهو الفرق وما هو معنى : buy limit, buy stop, sell limit, sell stop
> ?????????????

 اتفضل  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/57  :Eh S(7):

----------


## kingooo

شكرا جزيلا أستاذي محمد العزب

----------


## الذهبي666

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز أحمد 
انا مبتديء في الفوركس وحاليا اعمل على حساب (ديمو) 
ولكنني لاافهم المفرادت المستخدمه في الفوركس اعني الرسوم التحليله وومامعني العقود والى اخره 
السؤال اخي العزيز  هل يوجد موضوع اتوجهه اليه او هل يوجد مكان اتخذ منه المعلومات في المنتدي 
علما بان شركة التداول التي سجلت بها عرضت على ان افتح حساب لديها مقابل ان ادخل ضمن الفريق التعليمي الخاص بها ولكن حسب نصائح الاخوان في المنتدي هو ان لايجب ان افتح حساب حقيقي الا بعد 6 اشهر كحد ادني ماذا انت تنصحني ؟ 
وشكرا لك على ماتبذله من جهد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## kingooo

أريد أن اعرف كيف يتم حساب قيمة النقطة؟
يعني كيف اعرف أن النقطة في هذه الصفقة يسوي 1 dollar وفي صفقة أخرى يساوي 10 dollars وهكذا ؟

----------


## sohar311

اخي العزيز .. صيام
انا مشترك مع افكس سي ام  وكل شئ تمام .. ما اعرف شو صار لهم وعقدو ا البرنامج ها الأيام 
بالنسبة لعملية الآيقاف وأخذ الربح بحيث كان في السابق يتم تحديده من الشارت اما الآن فبأستخدام 
نظام oco   .. احس انه معقد ضبع الشئ وغير مرن بالنسبه لتحديد عمليات الخروج والدخول .
ما عندي فكره ليش التعقيد هذا .. كان الأمر اسهل وأوضح ..ارجوا الإفاده .. 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. ورمضان مبارك  للأمة الإسلاميه كافه ..

----------


## عنتر بن شداد

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
هذي ثاني مشاركة لي في المنتدى 
واتمنى الجواب على اسئلتي
س- ما فائدة نقاط الدعم؟وهل هي نقوط دخول او خروج 
س2- مافائدة نقاط المقاومة ؟وهل هي نقوط دخول او خروج
س3- هل حدود خطوط الفيبوناتشي ترسم بدايتها ونهايتها على القمم والقعيان التي حدد عليها الترند؟ 
س4- ماهي شمعة انفريتد همر - وشمعة انفريتد ؟
س5- هل الاعتماد على الترند و الفيبوناتشي شي مهم ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالنسبة لطريقة العقود السريعة و تحقيق مكسب في عشر نقط او خمستاشر بالكتير؟

 نعم يمكنك ذلك وذلك بالعمل على الفريمات الصغيرة لكن لابد ان تكون لديك طريقة متاجرة لتحقيق ذلك والتدريب عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير بداية اعرف انه اتسئلتى كتييييير ولكن اعذرونى اخوانى فنا مبتدىء وبحاول بقدر الامكان القراءة والتعلم والسئوال عن مايجهل على من امور فارجو ان تعذرونى...
> هو صراحة مش سؤال واحد هم تقريبا ثلاثة اسئلة:
> أولا : أريد أن أسال بخصوص التوصيات
> مثلا يقوللك الهدف كذا والستوب لوز والربح والهدف حاجات كده فى التوصيات عندما ينقل شخص توصية يقول بيانات كده مثال من مشاركة للاخ توب فوركس فى توصية: 
> أرجو توضيح وياريت لو تفصيل معلش وتوضيح كيف يمكن استخدامها عند فتح الثفقة ووو لانه هالنقطة لم استطع فهمها .........
> ثانياً:
> هل كلما كثرت المضاعفة المالية لابد من راس مال اكبر وكيف يمكننى التحكم فى الرافعة المالية على FXopen
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى ماتركس 
بالنسبة لوضع الصفقة فهى انك تدخل بيع او شراء من برنامج التداول وشكل وضع الاوردر اغلبه واحد وتختلف حسب برنامج التداول وعموما لو هتدخل بيع هتضغط على سعر البيع ولو هتدخل شراء هتضغط على سعر الشراء ويعطيك وقتها سعر السوق ماركت 
اما لو الاوردر معلق فهيكون حسب السعر وقتها اذا كان اوردر معلق ليمت او استوب وطريقة وضعه تختلف من برنامج لاخر فلابد ان ترجع الى شرح البرنامج الخاص بالشركة التى تتبعها 
والامر نفسه لوضع الهدف والاستوب للصفقة  
بالنسبة للمضاعفات طبعا محتاجة راس مال اكبر فكلما كبر المضاعفات لابد من حساب اكبر 
بالنسبة للرافعة المالية بيكون لها نموذج مخصص فى الشركة التى انت مشترك فيها وقد يكون من داخل البرنامج نفسه مثل افكسول 
بالنسبة للاكسبيرتات يتم وضعها فى المسار التالى 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts واعادة تشغيل البرنامج 
تفعيل خاصية expert advisors  و allow live trading من قائمة tools  وتختار option  ومنها تختار قائمة expert advisors

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا ممكن احد يخلي هذا الموشر يعطي تنبيه 
> اذا لامس الخط الاحمر او الخط الاخضر

 اخى الكريم يمكنك طلب ذلك من احد المبرمجين فى قسم الاكسبيرتات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ياجماعة انتو بتقولو الي عايز يسال يسال وهنجاوب وانا سألت سؤالين محدش عبرني فيهم
> انا دلوقتي معايا الفلوس وعايز اعمل حساب مصغر في اف اكس سول
> ايه الورق المطلوب مني؟
> اودع الفلوس ازاي؟
> السحب هيبقي ازاي؟
> واخر حاجة
> انا انشالله هحدد اهداف صغيرة ومش هطمع
> يعني لو دخلت في عقد والنقطة بدولار
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم 
معلش كنت على سفر لذلك لم اكن متواجد اليومين الماضيين 
بالنسبة لاسئلتك عن فتح الحساب يمكنك الرجوع لهذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47831.html 
بالنسبة للطريقة العمل يمكنك ذلك المهم تكون متدرب عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه   ظهر اصدار جديد لاتوشارت على العنوان التالى*http://www.autochartist.com*
> ومن اهم مميزاته استخدام الفيبو ناتشى 
> رجاء الاطلاع عليه حتى اعرف اسالك اسءله عليه يازعيمنا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
النسخة التى لديا لايوجد بها فايبوناتشى فالبرنامج خاص بالنماذج فقط وليس برنامج تداول

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي العزيز أحمد 
> انا مبتديء في الفوركس وحاليا اعمل على حساب (ديمو) 
> ولكنني لاافهم المفرادت المستخدمه في الفوركس اعني الرسوم التحليله وومامعني العقود والى اخره 
> السؤال اخي العزيز  هل يوجد موضوع اتوجهه اليه او هل يوجد مكان اتخذ منه المعلومات في المنتدي 
> علما بان شركة التداول التي سجلت بها عرضت على ان افتح حساب لديها مقابل ان ادخل ضمن الفريق التعليمي الخاص بها ولكن حسب نصائح الاخوان في المنتدي هو ان لايجب ان افتح حساب حقيقي الا بعد 6 اشهر كحد ادني ماذا انت تنصحني ؟ 
> وشكرا لك على ماتبذله من جهد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
يمكنك الرجوع الى المواضيع التالية لتعلم الفوركس وتعلم مصطلحاته ان شاء الله  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/dictionary 
وانصحك ايضا الا تفتح حساب حقيقى قبل ان تتعلم جيدا حتى وان تعلمت فى سنتين وليس 6 شهور فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> أريد أن اعرف كيف يتم حساب قيمة النقطة؟
> يعني كيف اعرف أن النقطة في هذه الصفقة يسوي 1 dollar وفي صفقة أخرى يساوي 10 dollars وهكذا ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
اختلاف قيمة النقطة ياتى من اختلاف قيمة العقد ونوع الحساب
يعنى لو حسابك ميكرو تكون النقطة = 10 سنت
لو حسابك مينى تكون النقطة = 1 دولار
لو حسابك عادى تكون النقطة = 10 دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز .. صيام
> انا مشترك مع افكس سي ام  وكل شئ تمام .. ما اعرف شو صار لهم وعقدو ا البرنامج ها الأيام 
> بالنسبة لعملية الآيقاف وأخذ الربح بحيث كان في السابق يتم تحديده من الشارت اما الآن فبأستخدام 
> نظام oco   .. احس انه معقد ضبع الشئ وغير مرن بالنسبه لتحديد عمليات الخروج والدخول .
> ما عندي فكره ليش التعقيد هذا .. كان الأمر اسهل وأوضح ..ارجوا الإفاده .. 
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. ورمضان مبارك  للأمة الإسلاميه كافه ..

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
التعقيد ليس من الشركة لكنه توافقا مع قرارات منظمة nfa  الجديدة والخاصة باغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة اولا تغلق اولا ومنع الهيدج
ولهذا اصبح الاستوب والهدف مشاع لاى صفقات مفتوحة وليس لصفقة محددة ونظام oco  هو لالغاء احد الاوردرين عند تفعل الاخر
وهذا النظام فى كل الشركات الامريكية الان وليس افكسم فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
> هذي ثاني مشاركة لي في المنتدى 
> واتمنى الجواب على اسئلتي
> س- ما فائدة نقاط الدعم؟وهل هي نقوط دخول او خروج   نعم تعتبر نقاط دخول وخروج للصفقات  
> س2- مافائدة نقاط المقاومة ؟وهل هي نقوط دخول او خروج  نعم تعتبر نقاط دخول وخروج للصفقات  
> س3- هل حدود خطوط الفيبوناتشي ترسم بدايتها ونهايتها على القمم والقعيان التي حدد عليها الترند؟  ليس شرط لرسم الفايبوناتشى على القمم والقيعان ان يكون متوفر على نفس القمم والقيعان ترند  
> س4- ماهي شمعة انفريتد همر - وشمعة انفريتد ؟  يمكنك الرجوع اليهما على هذا الرابط  
> inverted hammer https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/110 
> hammer https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/108  
> س5- هل الاعتماد على الترند و الفيبوناتشي شي مهم ؟  نعم مهم جدا فى التحليل الفنى

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم
تم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## MR.NO

مرحبااااا هل لي من فضلك برابط مباسر لتحميل بيانات الاسعار للعملات لفترة ما

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبااااا هل لي من فضلك برابط مباسر لتحميل بيانات الاسعار للعملات لفترة ما

 بالنسبة لبيانات الاسعار الحالية يمكنك ذلك ان تجدها فى اى برنامج تداول لكن لو تاريخية لعمل باك تست فتوجد فى موقع البارى  *http://www.alpari.co.uk/en/dc/databank.html*

----------


## MR.NO

اخي العزيز اريد مؤشر للأخبار مفتوح الصلاحية ويعمل دون الاتصال بالانترنت

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي العزيز اريد مؤشر للأخبار مفتوح الصلاحية ويعمل دون الاتصال بالانترنت

 لاسف لا اعلم عن توفر المؤشر غير متصل بالانترنت
طيب ما تتابع المفكرة الاقتصادية وبيكون فيها الجدول كله

----------


## الذهبي666

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ العزيز سمير صيام 
شكرا و جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفع بك 
والله يوفقك يالغالي

----------


## MRBADR

هوبرنامج المتاجرةالالكترونية بتاع اف اكس سي ام
يغني عن التحليل؟
ممكن اشتريه من غير ما يكون لي حساب مع الشركة دي؟
وكمان وانا بقرأ في شركة اف اكس سول قريت ان الحساب الي ب250 دولار بيبقي واحد كيلو بايت يعني ايه الكلام ده؟
يعني ليه فترة محدودة؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هوبرنامج المتاجرةالالكترونية بتاع اف اكس سي ام
> يغني عن التحليل؟
> ممكن اشتريه من غير ما يكون لي حساب مع الشركة دي؟
> وكمان وانا بقرأ في شركة اف اكس سول قريت ان الحساب الي ب250 دولار بيبقي واحد كيلو بايت يعني ايه الكلام ده؟
> يعني ليه فترة محدودة؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
لم افهم اى برنامج متاجرة الكترونية 
بالنسبة لافكسول ده قيمة اقل حساب لتفتحه مع الشركة للتداول به 
لفترة محدودة بيكون عرض لمدة معينة وينتهى

----------


## MRBADR

يعني واحدكيلوبايت ده يكون الحساب شغال لمدة كام يوم او شهر؟ أرجوالرد بتوضيح
برنامج المتاجر الالي بتاع شركة fxcm
كاتبين ان هذا البرنامج يختار استراتيجية ادء شركات ومضاربين راحبين ويطبقه علي حسابك حسب احتياجك؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني واحدكيلوبايت ده يكون الحساب شغال لمدة كام يوم او شهر؟ أرجوالرد بتوضيح
> برنامج المتاجر الالي بتاع شركة fxcm
> كاتبين ان هذا البرنامج يختار استراتيجية ادء شركات ومضاربين راحبين ويطبقه علي حسابك حسب احتياجك؟

 تقصد 1k وهى تعنى حجم عقد الف دولار وتكون النقطة = 10 سنت
ده حجم عقودك فى الحساب تقدر تفتح باى عدد ولاى وقت مادام حسابك يتحمل ذلك 
بالنسبة لبرنامج المتاجر الالى هو عبارة عن توصيات من خلال موقعهم تشترك فيه ويكون هناك العديد من يضع التوصيات وانت تختار احدهم لتنفيذ صفقاته على حسابك من خلالهم

----------


## MRBADR

اسف استاذ سمير استحملني عارف ان انا تقلت علي حضرتك
فرضا فتحت حساب ب 250
واختارت الرافعة 1 : 100 او 200
مش هقدر اشتري 10000 يورو دولار؟
وتبقي النقطة بدولار؟
ده في حساب ال 250

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسف استاذ سمير استحملني عارف ان انا تقلت علي حضرتك
> فرضا فتحت حساب ب 250
> واختارت الرافعة 1 : 100 او 200
> مش هقدر اشتري 10000 يورو دولار؟
> وتبقي النقطة بدولار؟
> ده في حساب ال 250

 مافيش تقل ولا حاجة
بالنسبة للرافعة لا ارتباطلها بقيمة النقطة 
لكن الارتباط يكون بين حجم العقد وهو اللى يحدد قيمة النقطة
بالنسبة لو كان حسابك ب 250 دولار وكان مينى نعم يمكنك فتح صفقة بحجم عقد 10000 دولار وتكون قيمة النقطة بدولار
لكن شخصيا لا انصحك بذلك والافضل يكون ميكرو من ناحية ادارة المخاطر

----------


## MRBADR

هو حساب ال 250 ليه عدد عقود معين ولا لا
انا عايز كل يوم 4 عقود 
حد يفهمني الهيدج او يديني لينك لو سمحتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> هو حساب ال 250 ليه عدد عقود معين ولا لا
> انا عايز كل يوم 4 عقود 
> حد يفهمني الهيدج او يديني لينك لو سمحتم

 عدد العقود مرتبط بتحمل حسابك لهذه العقود
بالنسبة لعدد العقود فالمارجن سيكون غالبا فى حدود 50 دولار للعقد وبالتالى اقصى حد لك هو 4 عقود فى نفس الوقت وبخسارة لا تزيد عن 10 نقاط
او تفتح 3 عقود بمارجن حوالى 150 وبمارجن متاح فى حدود 33 نقطة
الافضل كما نصحتك ان تحول الى ميكرو

----------


## mohammad_fx

استاذ سمير 
نرغب في بعض المعلومات عن التحليل الزمني ؟

----------


## MRBADR

أرجو حد يفهمني طريقة الاسكالبينج
وياريت يديني لينك عن اي مكان بيعلم الطريقة دي
وطرق التحليل فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> نرغب في بعض المعلومات عن التحليل الزمني ؟

 يا هلا بيك 
شخصيا لا اعلم عنها والاخوة اللى بيتعاملوا مع جان وطرقه ادرى بها

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرجو حد يفهمني طريقة الاسكالبينج
> وياريت يديني لينك عن اي مكان بيعلم الطريقة دي
> وطرق التحليل فيها

 بالنسبة للاسكالبنج فهى اخذ نقاط سريعة فى وقت سريع 
ودى احد الطرق الموجودة فى المنتدى    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57207.html

----------


## ولد دلمون

السلام عليكم ..  انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع وشدني فيه الاهتمام الواضح من الدعم و خدمة العملاء و الادارة بالاعضاء و الاجابة على اسئلتهم اولا باول .  و حيث انني جديد بعالم الفوركس العجيب و قمت بفتح حساب ديمو قبل 3 ايام فقط . و ارغب في فتح حساب حقيقي قريبا جدا و خلال اقل من شهر . و كنت في الواقع ارغب في فتح حساب حقيقي من خلال منتدى آخر و لكن من خلال اهتمام الادارة هنا الواضح و الرد السريع على الاعضاء انوي فتح حسابي عن طريق هذا المنتدى الطيب . حيث اعجبني تفاعل الجميع فيه و انه متخصص بالفوركس و العملات .  لكن لدي استفسارات بخصوص شركة فكسول ..  ايهما افضل فتح حساب حقيقي لدى فرع الشركة باستراليا ام في امريكا ؟! حيث انني كنت انوي فتح حساب في امريكا و لكني الاحظ الان قيامكم بفتح الحسابات في استراليا .  الاستفسار الثاني بعد الايداع و ارسال الاموال و التداول .. كيف يمكنني لاحقا سحب اموالي من الارباح مثلا ؟!  و كم تستغرق عملية وصول الاموال لحسابي في بلدي ؟!  السؤال الثالث كبداية هل مبلغ 1000 دولار مناسب للتداول به ؟!   و شكرا جزيلا لكم .  ولد دلمون

----------


## MRBADR

في حساب 250 دولار
هل حجم اللوت 10000؟ ولا هو 1000 ولو اشتريت ب10000 يبقي عشرة عقود
المارجن (اقصي مبلغ اخسره) هيبقي كام؟
بالنسبة لشركة اف اكس سول هل بسمح بالسكالبينج؟
كمان عايزاسأل هوينفع استخدم الميتاتريدر بدل برنامج الشركة؟

----------


## MRBADR

وهلي الميتا تيريدر افضل من gts pro 
الي هو برنامج مدالوة افكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ..  انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع وشدني فيه الاهتمام الواضح من الدعم و خدمة العملاء و الادارة بالاعضاء و الاجابة على اسئلتهم اولا باول .  و حيث انني جديد بعالم الفوركس العجيب و قمت بفتح حساب ديمو قبل 3 ايام فقط . و ارغب في فتح حساب حقيقي قريبا جدا و خلال اقل من شهر . و كنت في الواقع ارغب في فتح حساب حقيقي من خلال منتدى آخر و لكن من خلال اهتمام الادارة هنا الواضح و الرد السريع على الاعضاء انوي فتح حسابي عن طريق هذا المنتدى الطيب . حيث اعجبني تفاعل الجميع فيه و انه متخصص بالفوركس و العملات .  لكن لدي استفسارات بخصوص شركة فكسول ..  ايهما افضل فتح حساب حقيقي لدى فرع الشركة باستراليا ام في امريكا ؟! حيث انني كنت انوي فتح حساب في امريكا و لكني الاحظ الان قيامكم بفتح الحسابات في استراليا .  الاستفسار الثاني بعد الايداع و ارسال الاموال و التداول .. كيف يمكنني لاحقا سحب اموالي من الارباح مثلا ؟!  و كم تستغرق عملية وصول الاموال لحسابي في بلدي ؟!  السؤال الثالث كبداية هل مبلغ 1000 دولار مناسب للتداول به ؟!   و شكرا جزيلا لكم .  ولد دلمون

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  تم الرد عليك فى هذه المشاركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1320733-632-post.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> في حساب 250 دولار
> هل حجم اللوت 10000؟ ولا هو 1000 ولو اشتريت ب10000 يبقي عشرة عقود
> المارجن (اقصي مبلغ اخسره) هيبقي كام؟
> بالنسبة لشركة اف اكس سول هل بسمح بالسكالبينج؟
> كمان عايزاسأل هوينفع استخدم الميتاتريدر بدل برنامج الشركة؟

 حجم الوت حسب اختيارك وايضا لابد ان يتناسب مع حجم حسابك
عموما لو حسابك 250 دولار انت مخير بين حساب ميكرو يكون حجم العقد 1000 دولار 
او حساب مينى حجم العقد بيكون 10000 دولار 
المارجن بيكون تامين يرد اليك بعد انتهاء الصفقة ولا تخسره باى حال من الاحوال  
بالنسبة لافكسول نعم تسمح بالاسكالبنج 
ويمكنك استخدام الميتاتريدر الخاص بالشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهلي الميتا تيريدر افضل من gts pro 
> الي هو برنامج مدالوة افكسول

 كل برنامج له خصائصه والميتاتريدر يشمل التحليل والمتاجرة عليه بخلاف gts pro فمخصص للمتاجرة وبعض ادوات التحليل البسيطة بالاضافة الى برنامج تحليلى متخصص منفصل

----------


## ولد دلمون

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  تم الرد عليك فى هذه المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/1320733-632-post.html

   شكرا جزيلا لكم اخي سمير على الرد و الشكر موصول لخدمة العملاء بالرد في ذلك الموضوع .  في الحقيقة لدي استفسار اخر و ارجو ان تتحملوني اشوية كوني جديد بالفوركس و لدي الطموح للتقدم و المواصلة بالفوركس و تحقيق اعلى النجاحات ان شاء الله .  في الواقع لدي الرغبة بفتح حساب عادي مع شركة فكسول كون الحساب العادي النقطة فيه ب 10 دولارات .. يعني تحقيقي لعشر نقاط فقط مثلا يساوي 100 دولار هل هذا صحيح ؟! و لذلك افكر بحساب عادي بمبلغ 5000 دولار فهل هذا المبلغ سيكون مناسبا او اكتفي ب 2000 دولار ؟! بالنسبة لخطتي التي انوي تطبيقها و هي تحقيق نقاط قليلة في وقت قصير ثم البيع .  و ايضا بطبيعة الحال الخسارة ستكون بالمثل .. و لكن في البداية ساجرب الحساب الميكرو بحوالي 500 دولار و بعدها سارى نفسي و مستواي لانتقل لل 5000 دولار ان شاء الله .  فما رايك بهذا اخي سمير ؟! و هل تشجعني على هذا الشيء كبداية ؟!

----------


## said mero

*ازيكم يا جماعه انا عضو جديد في المنتدي وبصراحه انا مبتدئ في الفوركس وسمعت كلام كتير عنه من اصحابي وكمان من المنتديات عن مكاسبه وكمان خسائره 
وحبيت ابتدئ معاكم هل في دورة تعليمية لتعليم الفوركس علشان اكون فاهم ازاي اكون محترف قبل ما العب وحبيت اسال كام سؤال لو كان ممكن ؟؟؟
1- ايه اقرب وقت لبداية دورة جديدة 
3- انا هدفي ان احقق دخل ثابت على الاقل في الشهر هل ده ممكن مع الفوركس بدون مخاطر حتى ولو مبلغ بسيط
4-هل التعلم صعب ومحتاج وقت كبير ام هوا ممارسة 
5-هل الف دولار تكفي للبداية 
ارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر *

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا لكم اخي سمير على الرد و الشكر موصول لخدمة العملاء بالرد في ذلك الموضوع .  في الحقيقة لدي استفسار اخر و ارجو ان تتحملوني اشوية كوني جديد بالفوركس و لدي الطموح للتقدم و المواصلة بالفوركس و تحقيق اعلى النجاحات ان شاء الله .  في الواقع لدي الرغبة بفتح حساب عادي مع شركة فكسول كون الحساب العادي النقطة فيه ب 10 دولارات .. يعني تحقيقي لعشر نقاط فقط مثلا يساوي 100 دولار هل هذا صحيح ؟! و لذلك افكر بحساب عادي بمبلغ 5000 دولار فهل هذا المبلغ سيكون مناسبا او اكتفي ب 2000 دولار ؟! بالنسبة لخطتي التي انوي تطبيقها و هي تحقيق نقاط قليلة في وقت قصير ثم البيع .  و ايضا بطبيعة الحال الخسارة ستكون بالمثل .. و لكن في البداية ساجرب الحساب الميكرو بحوالي 500 دولار و بعدها سارى نفسي و مستواي لانتقل لل 5000 دولار ان شاء الله .  فما رايك بهذا اخي سمير ؟! و هل تشجعني على هذا الشيء كبداية ؟!

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
دائما الحكم بالنسبة لى ارجع الى ادارة المال والمخاطر وبناء عليه احدد هل يكون 2000 او 5000 دولار او اكتر
طبعا المارجن لاى صفقة بحساب عادى هيكون فى حدود الف دولار وهو مما يعنى الدخول بمارجن 20% وهذا مخالف لقوانين ادارة المال 
بالنسبة للمخاطرة فالمطلوب منك الا تخاطر باكتر من 2% من راس مالك كاستوب وهو يعنى 100 دولار = 10 نقط ولا اعتقد انه هيكون استوبك اقل من كده بل سيكون اعلى 
لذلك شخصيا لا اشجع على حساب عادى بحساب 5000 دولار والافضل لك ان تجعله مينى

----------


## سمير صيام

> *ازيكم يا جماعه انا عضو جديد في المنتدي وبصراحه انا مبتدئ في الفوركس وسمعت كلام كتير عنه من اصحابي وكمان من المنتديات عن مكاسبه وكمان خسائره 
> وحبيت ابتدئ معاكم هل في دورة تعليمية لتعليم الفوركس علشان اكون فاهم ازاي اكون محترف قبل ما العب وحبيت اسال كام سؤال لو كان ممكن ؟؟؟
> 1- ايه اقرب وقت لبداية دورة جديدة  
> يمكنك التواصل مع الخدمات التعليمية على [email protected]  بخصوص هذا الامر  
> 3- انا هدفي ان احقق دخل ثابت على الاقل في الشهر هل ده ممكن مع الفوركس بدون مخاطر حتى ولو مبلغ بسيط 
> الاهم من الدخل ان تتعلم وان يكون لك طريقة متاجرة تدر عليك ربح حتى وان كان بسيط وبعد كده نفكر هل يكفى كدخل ثابت ام لا  
> 4-هل التعلم صعب ومحتاج وقت كبير ام هوا ممارسة  
> محتاج ممارسة لكن المعلومات سهلة والتطبيق صعب 
> 5-هل الف دولار تكفي للبداية  
> ...

  تم الرد اعلاه وانصحك بهذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## MRBADR

ما الفرق بين التمبليت والاكسبيرت؟
وايه اهم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات الي محتاجها في الاسكالبينج

----------


## ولد دلمون

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  دائما الحكم بالنسبة لى ارجع الى ادارة المال والمخاطر وبناء عليه احدد هل يكون 2000 او 5000 دولار او اكتر طبعا المارجن لاى صفقة بحساب عادى هيكون فى حدود الف دولار وهو مما يعنى الدخول بمارجن 20% وهذا مخالف لقوانين ادارة المال  بالنسبة للمخاطرة فالمطلوب منك الا تخاطر باكتر من 2% من راس مالك كاستوب وهو يعنى 100 دولار = 10 نقط ولا اعتقد انه هيكون استوبك اقل من كده بل سيكون اعلى  لذلك شخصيا لا اشجع على حساب عادى بحساب 5000 دولار والافضل لك ان تجعله مينى

   شكرا لك على الرد اخي العزيز سمير .  اذا انا في البداية سأبدا بحساب ميني و لكن براس مال صغير 500 دولار للتجربة . و ربما يكون الف دولار ان كان افضل .  و بعد ذلك ساقرر هل استمر و افتح حساب عادي ام اواصل بالميني .  لكن ماهو المبلغ الادنى الذي تنصح به للبدء بالحساب العادي .. و عموما بالنسبة لي لو بدأت بالحساب العادي فسيكون الستوب الذي انوي وضعه 20 نقطة اي 200 دولار  .  تحيتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما الفرق بين التمبليت والاكسبيرت؟
> وايه اهم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات الي محتاجها في الاسكالبينج

 يا هلا بيك 
التمبلت هو عبارة عن حفظ شكل الشارت من مؤشرات وخلافه لتستطيع احضارها على اى شارت اخر 
اما الاكسبيرت فهو برنامج الى ينفذ ما به من شروط 
بالنسبة للاسكالبنج فهو خطف نقاط سريعة فى وقت سريع وممكن تكون طريقة عملك تحتاج اكسبيرت او مؤشرات

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك على الرد اخي العزيز سمير .  اذا انا في البداية سأبدا بحساب ميني و لكن براس مال صغير 500 دولار للتجربة . و ربما يكون الف دولار ان كان افضل .  و بعد ذلك ساقرر هل استمر و افتح حساب عادي ام اواصل بالميني .  ممتاز    لكن ماهو المبلغ الادنى الذي تنصح به للبدء بالحساب العادي .. و عموما بالنسبة لي لو بدأت بالحساب العادي فسيكون الستوب الذي انوي وضعه 20 نقطة اي 200 دولار  .  لو قلنا الاستوب هيكون 2% يبقى انت محتاج 10000 دولار
> لو الاستوب 1% يبقى محتاج 20000 دولار
> لو الحد الاقصى 3% يبقى انت محتاج حوالى 6700 دولار    تحيتي

 تم اعلاه

----------


## khaled.gad

السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو حد يعرف اسم البرنامج او الموقع اللى بيقدم الشارت بالشكل اللى فى الصورة المرفقة

----------


## limo_trader

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذنا سمير كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
بقالى فتره كبيره جدا مدخلتش على النت ولا على الحساب بتاعى فنسيت الباسوورد فلما جيت ارجعه الشركه بعتت الباسوورد الجديد على الايميل القديم بتاعى اللى اتقفل اصلا من زمان 
والايميل الجديدهو : 
والايميل القديم هو:
ارجوك يا استاذنا قوللى ازاى اخللى الشركه تتعامل معايا بالايميل الجديد
مع العلم ان الشركه هى fxsol
و user name :

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ياريت لو حد يعرف اسم البرنامج او الموقع اللى بيقدم الشارت بالشكل اللى فى الصورة المرفقة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اسم البرنامج موجود بالاسفل على الشمال ولكنه غير واضح بالنسبة لى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استاذنا سمير كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
> بقالى فتره كبيره جدا مدخلتش على النت ولا على الحساب بتاعى فنسيت الباسوورد فلما جيت ارجعه الشركه بعتت الباسوورد الجديد على الايميل القديم بتاعى اللى اتقفل اصلا من زمان 
> والايميل الجديدهو : 
> والايميل القديم هو:
> ارجوك يا استاذنا قوللى ازاى اخللى الشركه تتعامل معايا بالايميل الجديد
> مع العلم ان الشركه هى fxsol
> و user name :

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
عليك بالتواصل مع خدمة العملاء على [email protected]  وهم سيخبروك بالمطلوب ان شاء الله

----------


## ولد دلمون

> تم اعلاه

   شكرا جزيلا لك و راح ابتدأ انشالله في القريب و بالميني بناء على نصيحتك التي اراها فعلا الافضل و ذلك لاكتساب الخبرة و انشالله بعد ذلك الارباح .

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا لك و راح ابتدأ ان شاء لله في القريب و بالميني بناء على نصيحتك التي اراها فعلا الافضل و ذلك لاكتساب الخبرة و ان شاء الله بعد ذلك الارباح .

 ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

----------


## kingooo

من فضلكم أنا مبتديء وأريد أن اعرف ماهو الرابط بين العملات وال اسوق المختلفة؟
يعني مثلا الدولار مرتبط بسوق نيويورك طيب ماهي العملات المتاثرة بسوق طوكيو وهكذا......... ؟؟؟
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> من فضلكم أنا مبتديء وأريد أن اعرف ماهو الرابط بين العملات وال اسوق المختلفة؟
> يعني مثلا الدولار مرتبط بسوق نيويورك طيب ماهي العملات المتاثرة بسوق طوكيو وهكذا......... ؟؟؟
> شكرا

 انصحك بهذه المواضيع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69754.html

----------


## محمد طه

ممكن اعرف اقوى مؤشر للدايفرجينس

----------


## MRBADR

السلام عليكم ارجوالرد
بالنسبة لمؤشرات الموفينج
انا لقيت انواع كتير اوي بس مكتوب ان اهم اتنين الsimple وال exponential
هل دول كفاية يا استاذ سمير ولا ايه؟وتنصحني بايه 
عندي مشكلة كمان ان الشارت مش بيتحدث في برنامج افكسول

----------


## فارس النيلين

> من فضلكم أنا مبتديء وأريد أن اعرف ماهو الرابط بين العملات وال اسوق المختلفة؟
> يعني مثلا الدولار مرتبط بسوق نيويورك طيب ماهي العملات المتاثرة بسوق طوكيو وهكذا......... ؟؟؟
> شكرا

 في هذه الفترة علاقة الدولار بالداوجونز عكسية اذا ارتفع الداو انخفض الدولار بالنسبة لسوق طوكيو فهو بنسبة 90% يتبع الداو جونز هذه العلاقة تختلف قوتها من وقت الى اخر و تتغير اذا كنت مبتدا اخي الكريم انصحك بوضع جدول اكسيل او يدوي لاغلاق الداوجونز و النيكاي و الذهب و البترول و الدولار ين و الدولار باوند و دراسة العلاقة بينهم و متابعتها حتتى تتوصل للفهم الصحيح للعلاقة انا شخصيا افادتني هذه العلاقة رغم اني بصراحة لم اعد اعتمد عليها كثيرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فارس النيلين

> السلام عليكم ارجوالرد
> بالنسبة لمؤشرات الموفينج
> انا لقيت انواع كتير اوي بس مكتوب ان اهم اتنين الsimple وال exponential
> هل دول كفاية يا استاذ سمير ولا ايه؟وتنصحني بايه 
> عندي مشكلة كمان ان الشارت مش بيتحدث في برنامج افكسول

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير اسمحلي ابدي رايي رغم ان السوال موجه لك...انا في رايي انصحك بفهم المعادلة و راء كل موفنج افرج و بعدها تقرر اي و احد تستخدم حسب الاستراتيجية التي تستخدمها

----------


## kingooo

شكرا جزيلا يا أساتذتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن اعرف اقوى مؤشر للدايفرجينس

 الاقوى هو الماكد من وجهة نظرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير اسمحلي ابدي رايي رغم ان السوال موجه لك...انا في رايي انصحك بفهم المعادلة و راء كل موفنج افرج و بعدها تقرر اي و احد تستخدم حسب الاستراتيجية التي تستخدمها

 الموضوع موضوعك باغالى

----------


## limo_trader

> انصحك بهذه المواضيع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69754.html

  ok

----------


## hala2244

تحيه طيبه للجميع . كل عام وانتم خير . ورمضان مبارك عليكم يارب . كنت حابه أعرف . كيف ممكن أن أتخلص من صفقه خاسره عن طريق الهدج .   السؤال الثاني . هل تتوقعوا أن قرارات ال info الأمريكيه التي حاصرتنا من منع الهدج . ووضع بعض القيود على اغلاق الصفقات . هل تعتقدون أن هذا الأمر سينتقل في المستقبل الى كل الشركات ؟؟؟ أم أنه سيبقى محصور على الشركات الامريكيه فقط ؟؟؟

----------


## MRBADR

اخر كلام
وان اعارف اني تعبتكم معاي 
انا دلوقتي بقالي شهرين علي الديمو
عرفت اغلب المؤشرات وجربتها صحيح مش بعرف استخدها كلها في استراتيجية واحدة
بس لقيت اكترمن تمبليت كويس وناجحين وجربتهم كيتر
وبعرف استخدمهم
جربت ادخل وابيع واشتري في كل اوقات اليوم
وتابعت كتير اليورو دولار   والباوند ين   والين دولار   (هل الازواج ديمناسبة للسكالبينج؟)
وهبعد عن مواعيد الاخبار
وقررت اني اعتمد علي الاسكالبينج او حاجة قريبة مه
اني هدخل كل يوم في اربع صفقات في اوقات معينة
كل صفقة هيبقي الليمت بتاعها 5-6نقط
والستوب لوز بتاعها هيبقي 5 نقط
وهعمل حسابي اني هخسر منهم واحدة كل يوم
وهدخل بلوت 10000 يعني النقطة بدولار
هبدء حساب حقيقي ب250 دولار كبداية 
وهبدء مع شركة اف اكس سول وهستخدم الميتا تريدر بتاعهم
لو حد يا جماعة عنده اي نصيحة تانية ليا علي الكلام الي فات او حاجة انا ما اخدتش بالي منها يعرفني
وخصوصا الاستاذ سمير عشان كلامه بيريحني جدا

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحيه طيبه للجميع . كل عام وانتم خير . ورمضان مبارك عليكم يارب . كنت حابه أعرف . كيف ممكن أن أتخلص من صفقه خاسره عن طريق الهدج .   السؤال الثاني . هل تتوقعوا أن قرارات ال info الأمريكيه التي حاصرتنا من منع الهدج . ووضع بعض القيود على اغلاق الصفقات . هل تعتقدون أن هذا الأمر سينتقل في المستقبل الى كل الشركات ؟؟؟ أم أنه سيبقى محصور على الشركات الامريكيه فقط ؟؟؟

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة وكل عام وانتى بخير
بالنسبة للتخلص من الهيدج لابد ان تتقنى التحليل لتعرفى اغلاق صفقة عند دعم او مقاومة وترك الاخرى لتعويض الخسارة  
بالنسبة لتطبيق القرارت الاخيرة على كل الشركات فهو امر غير مستبعد احتماله قائم بكل تاكيد لكن من يتضرر منه هو من يعتمد على الهيدج والتعزيز والتبريد اما اى طرق متاجرة اخرى فلا مشكلة فيها بالمرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخر كلام
> وان اعارف اني تعبتكم معاي 
> انا دلوقتي بقالي شهرين علي الديمو
> عرفت اغلب المؤشرات وجربتها صحيح مش بعرف استخدها كلها في استراتيجية واحدة
> بس لقيت اكترمن تمبليت كويس وناجحين وجربتهم كيتر
> وبعرف استخدمهم
> جربت ادخل وابيع واشتري في كل اوقات اليوم
> وتابعت كتير اليورو دولار   والباوند ين   والين دولار   (هل الازواج ديمناسبة للسكالبينج؟)
> وهبعد عن مواعيد الاخبار
> ...

 نصيحتى ياغالى جرب لفترة وانت بنفسك تحكم على طريقة المتاجرة

----------


## Dr. X

ساعدوني بسرعة أنا مبتدئ بديت بحساب ديمو مع fxcm واشتغل على برنامجهم 
فتحت 3 صفقات والآن ما عرفت كيف أغلقهم وصلوا للسعر اللي انا ابيه 
تكفون بسرعة أنا انتظركم

----------


## سمير صيام

> ساعدوني بسرعة أنا مبتدئ بديت بحساب ديمو مع fxcm واشتغل على برنامجهم 
> فتحت 3 صفقات والآن ما عرفت كيف أغلقهم وصلوا للسعر اللي انا ابيه 
> تكفون بسرعة أنا انتظركم

 اضغط على الصفقة واختار اغلاق

----------


## Dr. X

أدري ولكن في الصفقة ما في شئ ينظغط 
أنا كنت أشتغل على ديمو من قبل وكانت الطريقة كذا بس الآن غير 
تقدر ترفق صور لو سمحت

----------


## سمير صيام

> أدري ولكن في الصفقة ما في شئ ينظغط 
> أنا كنت أشتغل على ديمو من قبل وكانت الطريقة كذا بس الآن غير 
> تقدر ترفق صور لو سمحت

 انا لا اعمل عليه حاليا لانى مع افكسول
عموما تقدر تقفل صفقتك باوردر عكسى

----------


## Dr. X

تسلم يا حبيبي أنقذتني والله 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## mrmzizo

السلام عليكم  
انا راح افتح حساب بمبلغ 1000$ ..... حبيت اعرف اذا فتحت صفقه اخلي النقطه كم تساوي نقطه ...؟؟ 
الافضل في ادارة راس المال ........ وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> انا راح افتح حساب بمبلغ 1000$ ..... حبيت اعرف اذا فتحت صفقه اخلي النقطه كم تساوي نقطه ...؟؟ 
> الافضل في ادارة راس المال ........ وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام روحمة الله
الافضل ان تكون النقطة = 10 سنت يعنى الحساب ميكرو

----------


## Dr. X

السلام عليكم 
أنا ارجو مساعدتي في برنامج FXCM للتداول 
أنا لا استطيع إغلاق الصفقة إلا بأمر معاكس ولا استطيع وضع حد للربح أو الخسارة 
علما بأني فاتح حساب ديمو مصغر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا ارجو مساعدتي في برنامج FXCM للتداول 
> أنا لا استطيع إغلاق الصفقة إلا بأمر معاكس ولا استطيع وضع حد للربح أو الخسارة 
> علما بأني فاتح حساب ديمو مصغر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخونا محمد العزب هيجاوبك لانه مشترك معاهم ويقدر يشرح لك على البرنامج

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا ارجو مساعدتي في برنامج FXCM للتداول 
> أنا لا استطيع إغلاق الصفقة إلا بأمر معاكس ولا استطيع وضع حد للربح أو الخسارة 
> علما بأني فاتح حساب ديمو مصغر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك فاتح حساب في فرع أمريكا فبالتالي لا تغلق الصفقات إلا بأمر معاكس 
ولوضع الوقف وحد الربح بتضع أمر معلق عكسي في النقطة التي تريد الاغلاق عندها ونضعها في خانة oco 
مثال 
قمنا بفتح صفقة شراء على زوج اليورو دولار 
لتحديد الوقف 
نقوم بوضع امر عكسي عند النقطة التي نريد تحديد وقف الخساره عندها
اتبع الصور التالية        
ولتحديد الهدف أيضا نفس الخطوات وضع أمر عكسي عن النقطه التي نريد تحديد الهدف عندها   ولو انت شايف هذه الخطوات صعبه عليك يفضل انك تفتح حساب في فرع بريطانيا أفضل   http://www.fxcm.co.uk/

----------


## hala2244

هل ممكن للسوق أن يتحرك 100 و 200 نقطه خلال الفتره الأسيويه ؟؟؟ أم أن هذه الفتره تذبذب فقط ؟؟؟

----------


## ibvb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
انا جديد بينكم وباذن الله اتعلم من خبراتكم الكبيره  
ياريت يا استاذ سمير تقولي  
هل نقاط الدعم والمقاومه اللي في الصور اللي تحت للزوج مظبوطه ؟    
باوند- دولار
يورو - ين

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل ممكن للسوق أن يتحرك 100 و 200 نقطه خلال الفتره الأسيويه ؟؟؟ أم أن هذه الفتره تذبذب فقط ؟؟؟

 ممكن جدا طبعا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> انا جديد بينكم وباذن الله اتعلم من خبراتكم الكبيره  
> ياريت يا استاذ سمير تقولي  
> هل نقاط الدعم والمقاومه اللي في الصور اللي تحت للزوج مظبوطه ؟    
> باوند- دولار
> يورو - ين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الله ينور ياباشا تمام

----------


## WALKING IN MOON

حاب افتح حساب مع fxcm 
من الموقع الرسمي 
ومكتوب اقل مبلغ 2000$ 
هل استطيع افتح بملغ اقل  من هذا المبلغ \
يعني اقدر افتح بملغ 900 $
علماً اني سجلت معكم في الموضوع المخصص 
ماوصلني شي 
بعدين ماعندي شي يثبت سكني لاني ساكن مع اهلي 
كيف ممكن اثبت 
ياليت احد يفيدني

----------


## سمير صيام

> حاب افتح حساب مع fxcm 
> من الموقع الرسمي 
> ومكتوب اقل مبلغ 2000$ 
> هل استطيع افتح بملغ اقل  من هذا المبلغ \
> يعني اقدر افتح بملغ 900 $
> علماً اني سجلت معكم في الموضوع المخصص 
> ماوصلني شي 
> بعدين ماعندي شي يثبت سكني لاني ساكن مع اهلي 
> كيف ممكن اثبت 
> ياليت احد يفيدني

 ان شاء الله تقدر تفتح معانا باقل من 2000 دولار
عليك بالتواصل مع خدمة العملاء على [email protected]  وهم هيفيدوك بالخطوات كلها واثبات السكن مع الاهل يكفى ان شاء الله

----------


## الفقير 125

الأستاذ الفاضل سمير: عدت إليك مرة أخرى بأسلتي الساذجة؛ أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك عني خير ما جزى أخا عن أخيه
سؤالي: هل في برنامج ميتاترادر خاصية التنبيه إذا وصل السعر إلى نقطة معينة في زوج معين؟ 
في انتظار جوابكم 
تقبل الله منكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأستاذ الفاضل سمير: عدت إليك مرة أخرى بأسلتي الساذجة؛ أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك عني خير ما جزى أخا عن أخيه
> سؤالي: هل في برنامج ميتاترادر خاصية التنبيه إذا وصل السعر إلى نقطة معينة في زوج معين؟ 
> في انتظار جوابكم 
> تقبل الله منكم

 اهلا بيك واسال ياغالى وانا دورى اجاوب
بالنسبة للتنبيه اعمل زى الصورة

----------


## فارس النيلين

> الأستاذ الفاضل سمير: عدت إليك مرة أخرى بأسلتي الساذجة؛ أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك عني خير ما جزى أخا عن أخيه
> سؤالي: هل في برنامج ميتاترادر خاصية التنبيه إذا وصل السعر إلى نقطة معينة في زوج معين؟ 
> في انتظار جوابكم 
> تقبل الله منكم

 بعد اذنك يا استاذ سمير...انت علمتنا كثير و عايزين نشيل معاك شوية من الحمل لو سمحتلنا  :Regular Smile: 
اخي الكريم الفقير نعم توجد هذه الخاصية و هي سهلة جدا عندما تفتح الميتاتريدر انظر الى ركن الشاشة الاسفل الى اليسار و ستجد عدة خيارات اختار منها Alerts ثم بزر الماوس الايمن اختار create و ادخل العملة و الوقت الذي تريده  و بالتوفيق ان شالله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فارس النيلين

اخ سبقتني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذنك يا استاذ سمير...انت علمتنا كثير و عايزين نشيل معاك شوية من الحمل لو سمحتلنا 
> اخي الكريم الفقير نعم توجد هذه الخاصية و هي سهلة جدا عندما تفتح الميتاتريدر انظر الى ركن الشاشة الاسفل الى اليسار و ستجد عدة خيارات اختار منها Alerts ثم بزر الماوس الايمن اختار create و ادخل العملة و الوقت الذي تريده  و بالتوفيق ان شالله

  

> اخ سبقتني

 واحد ياغالى

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Asvc:  
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ياأستاذ سمير ... رمضان كريم 
هل في مشاكل بالنسبة لتحويل حسابي ل FXCM UK عشان اقدر اضارب بالطريقة العادية قبل تعديلات OCO والغاء ال Stop & Limit orders؟ :016:  
ولا الوضع هايبقي  زي ماكان بالضبط في النظام القديم ؟    :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ياأستاذ سمير ... رمضان كريم 
> هل في مشاكل بالنسبة لتحويل حسابي ل FXCM UK عشان اقدر اضارب بالطريقة العادية قبل تعديلات OCO والغاء ال Stop & Limit orders؟ 
> ولا الوضع هايبقي  زي ماكان بالضبط في النظام القديم ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التحويل لبريطانيا هتقدر تتاجر بالهيدج وباسلوب الهدف والاستوب القديم وليس الجديد ب oco

----------


## ابو يعقوب

استاذ سمير ايه رايك فى النيوزاندى/ ين

----------


## @[email protected]

استاذ سمير هل فى شرح للصعود المفاجىء الى حصل امبارح

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ايه رايك فى النيوزاندى/ ين

  

> استاذ سمير هل فى شرح للصعود المفاجىء الى حصل امبارح

 اهلا بك اخوانى الكرام
هذا الموضوع للاسئلة وان شاء الله فنرجو وضع شارتاتكم ووجهة نظركم لمناقشتها فى موضوع اسال عن التحليل الفنى

----------


## MR.NO

مرحباا اخي الكريم ما هو المقصود من ان الدخول شراء عندما يكون السعر اعلى من البيفوت اليومي  في مؤشر auto pivothttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t79302.html ارجو الاطلاع على الرابط وشكراااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحباا اخي الكريم ما هو المقصود من ان الدخول شراء عندما يكون السعر اعلى من البيفوت اليومي  في مؤشر auto pivothttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t79302.html ارجو الاطلاع على الرابط وشكراااا

 البايفوت اليومى بيكون عبارة عن دعم وومقاومة فلو السعر تحته يعتبر مقاومة فلما يخترقه تكون دلالة شراء

----------


## الفقير 125

الأخوان الفاضلان سمير وفارس
أسأل الله تعالى أن يتقبل منكما؛ ويجزيكما عن أخيكما في هذا الشهر الكريم خير الجزاء؛ ويكتب لكما التوفيق والسداد؛ ويحشركما مع الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## KOPKE

عقلى تشتت كثيرا بعد دخول المنتدى 
انا فاتح حساب تجريبى ولحد الان اسير فيه بخطوات مميزة
ولكن بعد اشتراكى فى المنتدى وجدت ان الموضوع كبير
ومخططات ومؤشرات
تعبت واريد حد يدلنى على الطريق الصحيح 
فكمية المؤشرات والمخططات اصابتنى بالتوهان ولم اعد من اعرف من اين ابدأ

----------


## KOPKE

أتمنى حد يدلنى على الفرق بين الحساب الاسلامى والحساب العادى من غير موضوع الفوائد

----------


## سمير صيام

> عقلى تشتت كثيرا بعد دخول المنتدى 
> انا فاتح حساب تجريبى ولحد الان اسير فيه بخطوات مميزة
> ولكن بعد اشتراكى فى المنتدى وجدت ان الموضوع كبير
> ومخططات ومؤشرات
> تعبت واريد حد يدلنى على الطريق الصحيح 
> فكمية المؤشرات والمخططات اصابتنى بالتوهان ولم اعد من اعرف من اين ابدأ

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
انصحك بتصفح هذا الموضوع وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> أتمنى حد يدلنى على الفرق بين الحساب الاسلامى والحساب العادى من غير موضوع الفوائد

 الحساب الاسلامى ليس عليه فوائد تبييت
الغير اسلامى عليه فوائد تبييت

----------


## kingooo

لدية سؤالين:
1- كيف انزل اسعار زوج معين على فرم الخمس دقائق لفترة كبيرة (سنة مثلا )؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- أريد أن اعرف ماهي معادلات الزيجزاج وما هي فكرته وكل شيء عنهه بالتفصيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شكرا مقدما........

----------


## أبو خليل

كل عام وانت بخير اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ،، 
لو سمحت ممكن تعطينا مؤشر البايفوت الاسبوعي ويكون موجود فيه البايفوت للاسابيع السابقة مثل مؤشرك للبايفوت اليومي وللايام السابقة ،،  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## kkk

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أود أن اشكركم على هذا الصرح الجميل والمجهود الطيب سدد الله خطاكم جميعاا ...الى ما يحبه ويرضاه.
س: هل الاهتمام  بحجم التداول له تأثير فى التداوال اليومى فى الفوركس ...وكيف يتم قياسه؟
ولكم الشكر..زز

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل عام وانت بخير اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ،، 
> لو سمحت ممكن تعطينا مؤشر البايفوت الاسبوعي ويكون موجود فيه البايفوت للاسابيع السابقة مثل مؤشرك للبايفوت اليومي وللايام السابقة ،،  وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 مرفق البايفوت الاسبوعى لكن بدون باك تست وساضع لك مؤشر لاخونا وضاح العطار به الباك تست

----------


## سمير صيام

> لدية سؤالين:
> 1- كيف انزل اسعار زوج معين على فرم الخمس دقائق لفترة كبيرة (سنة مثلا )؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 2- أريد أن اعرف ماهي معادلات الزيجزاج وما هي فكرته وكل شيء عنهه بالتفصيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> شكرا مقدما........

 لتنزيل داتا الخمس دقائق عليك فعلى ال تريد يعطيك لغاية ديسمبر 2008
او عليك تنزيل داتا تاريخية من موقع مثل البارى
بالنسبة للزجزاج فده شرح انجليزى سابحث لك عن شرح عربى  http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.p...g#elliott_wave

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> أود أن اشكركم على هذا الصرح الجميل والمجهود الطيب سدد الله خطاكم جميعاا ...الى ما يحبه ويرضاه.
> س: هل الاهتمام  بحجم التداول له تأثير فى التداوال اليومى فى الفوركس ...وكيف يتم قياسه؟
> ولكم الشكر..زز

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هذا السوق غير مركزى وبالتالى حجم التداول غير مفيد فيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرفق البايفوت الاسبوعى لكن بدون باك تست وساضع لك مؤشر لاخونا وضاح العطار به الباك تست

 اتفضل الاسبوعى واليومى لوضاح العطار مع الباك تست

----------


## أبو خليل

> مرفق البايفوت الاسبوعى لكن بدون باك تست وساضع لك مؤشر لاخونا وضاح العطار به الباك تست

     

> اتفضل الاسبوعى واليومى لوضاح العطار مع الباك تست

 مشكوورررررر اخي واستاذنا ابو عبدالرحمن والشكر موصول للاخ والاستاذ وضاح عطار وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم يا غاليين ،،   :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## kingooo

شكرا لك أستاذ سمير صيام...
لكن أريد أن اعرف ماهو موقع البارى
وكيف اصل اليه وهل يعطيني البيانات مجانا ام لا ؟؟؟؟
وكيف اقوم بتنزيل بنامج التراد ؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا لك أستاذي

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك أستاذ سمير صيام...
> لكن أريد أن اعرف ماهو موقع البارى
> وكيف اصل اليه وهل يعطيني البيانات مجانا ام لا ؟؟؟؟
> وكيف اقوم بتنزيل بنامج التراد ؟؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا لك أستاذي

 اتفضل موقع البارى للهيستورى داتا وهو مجانى  http://www.alpari.co.uk/en/dc/databank.html 
تقوم بتنزيلها ومن برنامج التداول تدخل على الهيستورى بالضغط على F2  ومنه تختار import  للداتا 
برنامج التريد تنزله من الرابط التالى http://www.altrade.co.uk

----------


## mohammad_fx

السلام عليكم 
اغلاق الباوند دولار عند مستوي 1.6272
كيف  اضع امر بيع عند مستوي 1.6326 ؟
وكيف اضع امر شراء عند مستوي 1.16177؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اغلاق الباوند دولار عند مستوي 1.6272
> كيف  اضع امر بيع عند مستوي 1.6326 ؟
> وكيف اضع امر شراء عند مستوي 1.16177؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هتحط امر بيع معلق sell limit
وبالنسبة لشراء هيكون buy limit

----------


## kkk

أملك حساب فى أف أكس سول ب300 دولار...كيف يكون ال حساب ميكرو ....وما معنى المارجن والرافعة المالية...؟
جزاكم الله خيراا...ولكم الشكر...

----------


## سمير صيام

> أملك حساب فى أف أكس سول ب300 دولار...كيف يكون ال حساب ميكرو ....وما معنى المارجن والرافعة المالية...؟
> جزاكم الله خيراا...ولكم الشكر...

 حتى يكون الحساب ميكرو يمكنك ذلك من قائمة account  تختار manage account rules 
وتختار حجم العقد 1000 دولار 
المارجن هو قيمة التامين المحجوز من قبل شركة الوساطة حتى تنتهى الصفقة 
الرافعة هى التسهيل المقدم من اشركات الوساطة لك لتحديد حجم المارجن ويمكنك الرجوع لهذا الموضوع للاستزادة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t7500.html

----------


## mohammad_fx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هتحط امر بيع معلق sell limit وبالنسبة لشراء هيكون buy limit

  
لوسمحت استاذي 
ممكن الامر بالعربي تعرف ثقافه المنصه عندي عربي

----------


## سمير صيام

> لوسمحت استاذي 
> ممكن الامر بالعربي تعرف ثقافه المنصه عندي عربي

  :016:  
بصراحة مش عارفه بالعربى قولى طيب اللى ظاهر عندك المفروض عندك اختيارين للشراء المعلق واختيارين للبيع المعلق

----------


## mohammad_fx

> بصراحة مش عارفه بالعربى قولى طيب اللى ظاهر عندك المفروض عندك اختيارين للشراء المعلق واختيارين للبيع المعلق

  
شوف هذي الاوامر مرفقه لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شوف هذي الاوامر مرفقه لك

 buy limit  = الشراء بسعر اقل من سعر السوق
sell limit  = البيع بسعر اعلى من سعر السوق

----------


## أبو خليل

ما معنى دلينج ديسك اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ؟؟   :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## cisco

Salam Brothers.
I want to open account in FXCM though you, but before i want to know exactly the spread, how much ? is it fixed or varying.
and if its varying, how it works? lets say when i put order the spread was 3.2, then later it becomes 3.4, when i want to close the deal, in this case which will be valid.
thnx in advance

----------


## سمير صيام

> Salam Brothers.
> I want to open account in FXCM though you, but before i want to know exactly the spread, how much ? is it fixed or varying.
> and if its varying, how it works? lets say when i put order the spread was 3.2, then later it becomes 3.4, when i want to close the deal, in this case which will be valid.
> thnx in advance

 اى استفسارت عن فتح الحساب عن طريق المنتدى عليك بمراسل خدمة العملاء على [email protected]  وان شاء الله هيجاوبوك

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما معنى دلينج ديسك اخي ابو عبد الرحمن ؟؟

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/626347-8-post.html

----------


## cisco

> اى استفسارت عن فتح الحساب عن طريق المنتدى عليك بمراسل خدمة العملاء على [email protected] وان شاء الله هيجاوبوك

 الشباب ما قصرت لما راسلتهم. 
يس اخي العزيز انا سؤالي هون عن السبريد. ؟؟

----------


## خلودي

متى سوف تنتهي معانات السعوديين لفوكسول الملتاتريد فرع استراليا مع العلم ادخل رقم البروكسي يشتغل التجريبي ام الحقيقي فلا لماذا وارجو المساعدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> الشباب ما قصرت لما راسلتهم. 
> يس اخي العزيز انا سؤالي هون عن السبريد. ؟؟

 الاسبيرد ثابت فى افكسول

----------


## سمير صيام

> متى سوف تنتهي معانات السعوديين لفوكسول الملتاتريد فرع استراليا مع العلم ادخل رقم البروكسي يشتغل التجريبي ام الحقيقي فلا لماذا وارجو المساعدة

 والله الامور الفنية الخاصة بالبرنامج فلا علم لى بها ويمكنك التواصل مع خدمة العملاء للوصول الى حل لها واعتقد انه تم وضع بروكسى للميتاتريدر وشاتغل والكثير يتعامل مع ميتاتريدر افكسول بدون مشاكل ومن السعودية وساحاول البحث عن البروسكى واضعه لك

----------


## خلودي

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله كل خير

 اتفضل 
لحل المشكلة 
يرجى استخدام السيرفرات التالية   For Demo Accounts: *206.18.161.49:1950*    For Live Accounts: *206.18.161.50:1950*

----------


## aggg

هل هناك فرق بين الحساب التجريبى والحساب الحقيقى بالنسبه لتجربة استراتيجيه فى الحسابين

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل هناك فرق بين الحساب التجريبى والحساب الحقيقى بالنسبه لتجربة استراتيجيه فى الحسابين

 لا فرق الا العامل النفسى

----------


## kingooo

أريد مؤشر للزيجزاج يظهر فرق كام نقطة على كل خَط من خطوط الzigzag لاني أريد أن أعمل باك تست لفرام ال5 د لمدة سنة ورا واشوف ماهو اكبر فرق في النقاط بين قمة وقاع واصغر عدد من النقاط فرق بين قمة وقاع للزيجزاج وطبعا لو قعدت عملتها manual هاحتاج سنين ...... 
وكذلك أريد ان اعرف من اين ابدا تعلم البرمجة من البداية وحتى الاحتراف؟؟؟؟؟؟  شكرا مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> أريد مؤشر للزيجزاج يظهر فرق كام نقطة على كل خَط من خطوط الzigzag لاني أريد أن أعمل باك تست لفرام ال5 د لمدة سنة ورا واشوف ماهو اكبر فرق في النقاط بين قمة وقاع واصغر عدد من النقاط فرق بين قمة وقاع للزيجزاج وطبعا لو قعدت عملتها manual هاحتاج سنين ...... 
> وكذلك أريد ان اعرف من اين ابدا تعلم البرمجة من البداية وحتى الاحتراف؟؟؟؟؟؟  شكرا مقدما

 بالنسبة للبرمجة اتفضل عليك بهذه المواضيع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44571.html   بالنسبة لسؤال الزجزاج انا مش فاهم قصدك هل تقصد ترحيل للنقط له يبقى انت محتاج نسخة يكون فيها shift او ازاحة بالعربى

----------


## kingooo

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ سمير على سرعة الاجابة  :Inlove:  :Eh S(7):   لأ أنا مقصدش مؤشر بإزاحة أنا كل الي عايزه مؤشر zigzag عادي بس يتكتب على كل خَط من خطوطه الفرق في السعر بين القمة والقاع بالنقاط وموضح بالصورة مااقصده   شكرا مرة أخرى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aggg

اريد استراتيجيه سهله للمبدئين ومضمونة لراس مال قليل

----------


## zimo

انا عندى سؤال؟
ممكن اخلص من العشوائية ال انا فيها دى؟!!!
اممكن حد يقولى ازاى اتعلم التحليل التقنى 1 2 3 4 ببساطة وبلاش شرح من غير نتائج يعنى الاستاذ المحترم يشرح مثلا اى حاجة فى التحليل بدون ما يقولى  لما اعمل كذا حيزيد ولا حيقل اى بدون توقع؟؟ّّّّ!!!
شكرااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا أستاذ سمير على سرعة الاجابة   لأ أنا مقصدش مؤشر بإزاحة أنا كل الي عايزه مؤشر zigzag عادي بس يتكتب على كل خَط من خطوطه الفرق في السعر بين القمة والقاع بالنقاط وموضح بالصورة مااقصده   شكرا مرة أخرى

 اهلا بلك اخى الكريم
ممكن تطلبها من احد المبرمجين ليقوم بذلك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> اريد استراتيجيه سهله للمبدئين ومضمونة لراس مال قليل

 عليك بالتحليل الفنى فهو ابو الطرق والاستراتيجيات

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عندى سؤال؟
> ممكن اخلص من العشوائية ال انا فيها دى؟!!!
> اممكن حد يقولى ازاى اتعلم التحليل التقنى 1 2 3 4 ببساطة وبلاش شرح من غير نتائج يعنى الاستاذ المحترم يشرح مثلا اى حاجة فى التحليل بدون ما يقولى  لما اعمل كذا حيزيد ولا حيقل اى بدون توقع؟؟ّّّّ!!!
> شكرااا

 عليك باتابع هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## zimo

شكرا اخى سمير

----------


## aggg

> عليك بالتحليل الفنى فهو ابو الطرق والاستراتيجيات

 شكرا اخى سمير ولكن لو ممكن استراتيجيه تكون سهله ومضمونه واكون لك شاكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخى سمير ولكن لو ممكن استراتيجيه تكون سهله ومضمونه واكون لك شاكر

 ماهو التحليل الفنى اسهل استرانيجية

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هل من الممكن شرح كيفيه استخدام الوقت الذى يظهر على يمين الرساله فهو فى بعض الاحيان بتوثيت جرينتش واحان اخرى بالتوقيت المحلى ولا يوجد توقيت محدد وثابت لكل الرسايل وذالك اشاره للتوصيات المدفوعه والتى تصلنى على عنوانى وايضا الرسايل المختلفه المتعلقه بالفوركس فانا لا اعرف تحديد الوقت بالنسبه للتوقيت المحلى 
لكن اعرف كيفيه حساب توقيت جرينتش وشرق نيويورك وتحولهم لتوقيتى ولكن التوصيات وغيرها لا تذكر هل هى تتبع جرينتش او نيويورك ام غيرها
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> هل من الممكن شرح كيفيه استخدام الوقت الذى يظهر على يمين الرساله فهو فى بعض الاحيان بتوثيت جرينتش واحان اخرى بالتوقيت المحلى ولا يوجد توقيت محدد وثابت لكل الرسايل وذالك اشاره للتوصيات المدفوعه والتى تصلنى على عنوانى وايضا الرسايل المختلفه المتعلقه بالفوركس فانا لا اعرف تحديد الوقت بالنسبه للتوقيت المحلى 
> لكن اعرف كيفيه حساب توقيت جرينتش وشرق نيويورك وتحولهم لتوقيتى ولكن التوصيات وغيرها لا تذكر هل هى تتبع جرينتش او نيويورك ام غيرها
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
التوقيت المفروض بتوقيتك انت وليس باى توقيت اخر او حسب ضبط برنامج الايميل

----------


## aggg

السلام عليكم
انا فاتح حساب فى شركة ifcmarkets  هل من الممكن فتح حساب تجريبى فى برنامج metatrader 4 واستخدامه فى  التحليل الفنى بدلا من برنامج  شركة ifcmarkets

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> انا فاتح حساب فى شركة ifcmarkets  هل من الممكن فتح حساب تجريبى فى برنامج metatrader 4 واستخدامه فى  التحليل الفنى بدلا من برنامج  شركة ifcmarkets

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم بكل تاكيد يمكنك ذلك

----------


## وليد 77

مرحبا... 
عندي سؤال ..  
هل صحيح أن الحد الأدنى لفتح حساب ستاندر في شركة ( fxcm) هو 2000 دولار ..!!!  
سؤال آخــر ... 
أعرف جيداً أن النقطة تساوي عشرة دولار ...  
لكن لو أردت أن أفتح حساب ستاندر ... وأتاجر بعشر العقد ..فتكون النقطة بدولار واحـــد 
بالضبط مثل الحساب الوهمي على الميتاتريدر ... هل هذا ممكن!!!   
بصياغة أخرى عندي حساب ستاندر .... هل أستطيع المتاجرة  بما أريد من عقود سواء 1:00  أو أدنى من ذلك !!  
وشكراً ...

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا... 
> عندي سؤال ..  
> هل صحيح أن الحد الأدنى لفتح حساب ستاندر في شركة ( fxcm) هو 2000 دولار ..!!!  نعم صحيح لكن لعملاء المتداول العربى 300$   
> سؤال آخــر ... 
> أعرف جيداً أن النقطة تساوي عشرة دولار ...  
> لكن لو أردت أن أفتح حساب ستاندر ... وأتاجر بعشر العقد ..فتكون النقطة بدولار واحـــد 
> بالضبط مثل الحساب الوهمي على الميتاتريدر ... هل هذا ممكن!!!   نعم ممكن تفتح الحساب ليكون مينى وليس استاندر    
> بصياغة أخرى عندي حساب ستاندر .... هل أستطيع المتاجرة  بما أريد من عقود سواء 1:00  أو أدنى من ذلك !!  
> وشكراً ...

 تم اعلاه

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للفايبو اذا اردت رسمه على الاربع ساعات
هل يكون الصفر في الاعلى او الاسفل 
طبعا الرسم يكون على حسب الاتجاه ولكن كيف اعرف الاتجاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة للفايبو اذا اردت رسمه على الاربع ساعات
> هل يكون الصفر في الاعلى او الاسفل 
> طبعا الرسم يكون على حسب الاتجاه ولكن كيف اعرف الاتجاه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموضوع بسيط لو الموجة صاعدة يكون الصفر فوق 
لو كان الموجة هبوط يكون الصفر تحت

----------


## sohar311

ياستاذ سمير..
انا استخدم شارت fxcm  للتحليل والمتاجره منه مع الشركه .. ولكن مع انه جميل ولكن ينقصه بعض الميزات المتوفره في برنامج المنيتاتريدر 4 .
سؤالي : هل الأخوان يستخدمون الميتاتريدر للتحليل واستخلاص المستويات ومن ثم المتاجره ببرامج شركات التداول الخاصه بهم مثل   fxsol  , fxcm  . لأني الاحظ الجميع تقريبا يستخدمون الميتاتريدر ؟ و لا اعرف ان كان البرنامج ميتا تريدر مربوط بشركات تداولهم ومن ثم المتاجره من خلاله .
لا حظت ايضا ان برنامج الشارت الخص ب افكس سول لا يدعم المتاجره من الشارت مباشره ..ومع ذلك معظم الأخوان مشتركيين معها .. هل هذا بسبب المرونه في اختيار الرافعة في المتاجره وخاصه مع المبتدئيين؟
افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## mrmzizo

مرحبا مشرفنا الكريـــــــــم
ممكن اعرف التداول على الذهب والفضه ...... حرام ام حلال .....
وشكرا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
 هل يوجد رابط أو ملف عن كيفية استخدام المناطق الزمنية لفيبوناتشي ؟ Fibo time zone 
و شكرا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للتوصيات التى باشتراك والتى تحدد موعد صدور التوصيه فى منتصف اليل مثلا او غيره هل هى غير ذات جدوى
وبالنسبه للتوصيه التى تصدر على الموبيل  فى وقت غير محدد هى التى اركز عليها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
ما هى نقاط المحور وايضا حاسبه نقاط المحور
هل ليها فايده ام اتجالها وانسها

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياستاذ سمير..
> انا استخدم شارت fxcm  للتحليل والمتاجره منه مع الشركه .. ولكن مع انه جميل ولكن ينقصه بعض الميزات المتوفره في برنامج المنيتاتريدر 4 .
> سؤالي : هل الأخوان يستخدمون الميتاتريدر للتحليل واستخلاص المستويات ومن ثم المتاجره ببرامج شركات التداول الخاصه بهم مثل   fxsol  , fxcm  . لأني الاحظ الجميع تقريبا يستخدمون الميتاتريدر ؟ و لا اعرف ان كان البرنامج ميتا تريدر مربوط بشركات تداولهم ومن ثم المتاجره من خلاله .
> لا حظت ايضا ان برنامج الشارت الخص ب افكس سول لا يدعم المتاجره من الشارت مباشره ..ومع ذلك معظم الأخوان مشتركيين معها .. هل هذا بسبب المرونه في اختيار الرافعة في المتاجره وخاصه مع المبتدئيين؟
> افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا ..

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
طبعا الكثير يشترك مع افكسول وافكسم لانهم من افضل الشركات الموجودة
طبعا افكسول لها برنامج شارت خاص بها وتستطيع التداول عليه واعتقد افكسم ايضا 
لكن الميتاتريدر متعودين عليه اكتر ويعتبر الاسهل لنا لذلك كلنا نحلل عليه وننفذ صفقاتنا على برنامج التداول

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا مشرفنا الكريـــــــــم
> ممكن اعرف التداول على الذهب والفضه ...... حرام ام حلال .....
> وشكرا

 اخى الكريم هذا السؤال محله مع اى شيخ تثق فيه وفى علمه فحسب ما نسمع لا يجوز لكنى ليس مفتى لا اعرف امكانية التداول عليه من عدمه وهل الفتوى على الاسبوت والفيوتشر ولا الفيوتشر بس

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
>  هل يوجد رابط أو ملف عن كيفية استخدام المناطق الزمنية لفيبوناتشي ؟ Fibo time zone 
> و شكرا

 ان شاء الله الموضوع ده يفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t72166.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> ما هى نقاط المحور وايضا حاسبه نقاط المحور
> هل ليها فايده ام اتجالها وانسها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المحور هو نقطة الارتكاز وهى البايفوت واحتسابها يكون (الهاى + اللو + الاغلاق ) / 3
وبيعتبروها دعم ومقاومة يومية 
وايضا بيعتبروا ان السعر فوق البايفوت اليومى يكون اشارة صعود وتحت البايفوت اشارة هبوط

----------


## sohar311

استاذي الآخ سمير ..
هل هناك طريقه لتغيير الوقت بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاتريدر بحيث ان الشمعات تكون بتوقيت نيويورك او جرينتش
وا ذا هذا غير ممكن فعلى اي توقيت هو يعمل ؟ بس لتحديد بداية فترات التداول المختلفه وأوقات الأخبار ..
وجزاك الله خير ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الآخ سمير ..
> هل هناك طريقه لتغيير الوقت بالنسبه لبرنامج الميتاتريدر بحيث ان الشمعات تكون بتوقيت نيويورك او جرينتش
> وا ذا هذا غير ممكن فعلى اي توقيت هو يعمل ؟ بس لتحديد بداية فترات التداول المختلفه وأوقات الأخبار ..
> وجزاك الله خير ..

 اخى الكريم
لا يمكن تغيير التوقيت لانه حسب توقيت السيرفر والمهم انك تعرف فرق التوقيت مع دولتك وخلاص وتعرف اوقات افتتاح الاسواق حسب توقيتك

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم اخي سمير
ممكن رابط تحميل كتاب وليد الحلو عن الشموع

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير
> ممكن رابط تحميل كتاب وليد الحلو عن الشموع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t42069.html

----------


## المتفائل الأول

الأخ سمير صيام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
        أستاذنا الكريم لدي سؤال عن ما يسمى بقبلة الدب وقبلة الثور في مؤشر الماكد 
كذلك ما يسمى في التحليل بالسوبر موف (super move) هذا والله يحفظكم .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير صيام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
>         أستاذنا الكريم لدي سؤال عن ما يسمى بقبلة الدب وقبلة الثور في مؤشر الماكد 
> كذلك ما يسمى في التحليل بالسوبر موف (super move) هذا والله يحفظكم .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بلك اخى المتفائل معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
قبلة الدب هى بعد التقاطع السلبى للماكد واقتراب المتوسطين مرة اخرى فى خداع المضاربين بالقرب من التقاطع الايجابى ولكنه لا يتقاطع ولكن ينفرج مرة اخرى لاستكمال الهبوط ولذلك تسمى قبلة الدب
والعكس فى الشراء وتسمى قبلة الثور

----------


## ibvb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
هل يمكن استخدام مؤشر الزجازج في تحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه حيث انه يقوم بتحديد القمم والقيعان علي الشارت ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> هل يمكن استخدام مؤشر الزجازج في تحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومه حيث انه يقوم بتحديد القمم والقيعان علي الشارت ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم يمكن ذلك

----------


## ibvb

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  نعم يمكن ذلك

  
شكرا اخي الفاضل سمير  
هل هي طريقه مضمونه اي يمكنك الاعتماد عليها دائما في تحديد الدعم والمقاومه بنائا علي القمم والقيعان للمؤشر  
وهل هي يمكن الاعتماد عليها لجميع الفريمات وفي جميع الاوقات ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا اخي الفاضل سمير  
> هل هي طريقه مضمونه اي يمكنك الاعتماد عليها دائما في تحديد الدعم والمقاومه بنائا علي القمم والقيعان للمؤشر  
> وهل هي يمكن الاعتماد عليها لجميع الفريمات وفي جميع الاوقات ؟

 هو بيحدد القمم والقيعان لكل الفريمات لكن مضمون لا علاقة لها به

----------


## ibvb

> هو بيحدد القمم والقيعان لكل الفريمات لكن مضمون لا علاقة لها به

 
للاسف مش فاهم حضرتك  
ممكن حضرتك توضحلي اكتر

----------


## سمير صيام

> للاسف مش فاهم حضرتك  
> ممكن حضرتك توضحلي اكتر

  المقصود انه تحديد الدعم والمقاومة واحد وليس فيه شئ مضمون او غير مضمون المهم هو طريقة تعاملك مع الدعم والمقاومة

----------


## المتفائل الأول

مشرفنا الغالي يسعدني الانضمام إلى هذا الصرح التعليمي ( المتداول العربي ) كما أشكر لك تكرمك بالرد .

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه للتوصيات التى باشتراك والتى تحدد موعد صدور التوصيه فى منتصف اليل مثلا او غيره هل هى غير ذات جدوى
وبالنسبه للتوصيه التى تصدر على الموبيل فى وقت غير محدد هى التى اركز عليها اى التوصيات اللحظيه
ولقد لاحظت انا الاشتراك فيها اغلى الضعف مثلا من النوع الاول
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشرفنا الغالي يسعدني الانضمام إلى هذا الصرح التعليمي ( المتداول العربي ) كما أشكر لك تكرمك بالرد .

  الشرف لنا ياغالى

----------


## ibvb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
هل نقاط الدعم والمقاومه التاليه صحيحه ؟ 
ارجو منك اخي سمير صيام التدقيق في الشارت وهل في نقاط ناقصه ام هذه كل النقاط او هناك نقاط زائده انا وضعتها ؟ 
ام كده النقاط مضبوطه ؟ 
الشارت في المرفقات

----------


## pinko142002

السلام عليكم و رمضان كريم
لدي سؤال يخص المخاطرة
سعر الشراء  1.5543
ستوب     1.5520
المخاطرة    100  
المخاطرة / (سعر الشراء - الستوب) = العقد المستثمر
100/(1.5543 - 1.5520) = 43478,26 يكون هذا حجم العقد المستثمر 
شاهدت هذه الطريقة في إحدى الفيديوهات
كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الطريقة في الميتاتريدر 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> هل نقاط الدعم والمقاومه التاليه صحيحه ؟ 
> ارجو منك اخي سمير صيام التدقيق في الشارت وهل في نقاط ناقصه ام هذه كل النقاط او هناك نقاط زائده انا وضعتها ؟ 
> ام كده النقاط مضبوطه ؟ 
> الشارت في المرفقات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
صحيحة ان شاء الله حسب ما ارى وحاول تهتم دائما باخر قمم وقيعان على الدايلى والاسبوعى والاربع ساعات مادام لم يكسروا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رمضان كريم
> لدي سؤال يخص المخاطرة
> سعر الشراء  1.5543
> ستوب     1.5520
> المخاطرة    100  
> المخاطرة / (سعر الشراء - الستوب) = العقد المستثمر
> 100/(1.5543 - 1.5520) = 43478,26 يكون هذا حجم العقد المستثمر 
> شاهدت هذه الطريقة في إحدى الفيديوهات
> كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الطريقة في الميتاتريدر 
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المخاطرة 100% يعنى الاستوب هو تصفير الحساب  
حسب الاستوب الموجود فهو 23 نقطة
ولا علاقة بالناتج الموجود بالمعادلة الموجودة فيها شئ مش موجود غالبا

----------


## pinko142002

شكرا أستاذ
و لكن 100 هنا تعني 100 دولار و هذا مثال فقط
الذي أريد أن أعرفه هو هل يمكن تحديد الهامش المستخدم ب 100 دولار أو 200 أو أي قيمة
أنا أعرف أن البروكر يستخدم أحجام ثابتة و لكن شاهدت هذه الطريقة في إحدى الفيديوهات التعليمية و هي بالفرنسية
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أستاذ
> و لكن 100 هنا تعني 100 دولار و هذا مثال فقط
> الذي أريد أن أعرفه هو هل يمكن تحديد الهامش المستخدم ب 100 دولار أو 200 أو أي قيمة
> أنا أعرف أن البروكر يستخدم أحجام ثابتة و لكن شاهدت هذه الطريقة في إحدى الفيديوهات التعليمية و هي بالفرنسية
> وشكرا

 لو 100 دولار كهامش تختلف عنها كمخاطرة 
المخاطرة معناها هو المبلغ اللى ستخسره فى الصفقة
لكن الهامش هو تامين يرد لك بعد انتهاء الصفقة

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير :Asvc: 
كنت أود أن أعرف ماهو التوقيت الذي يعمل به برنامج gts pro حيث انه دائما ما يوجد اختلاف بينه و بين التوقيت المحلي....و هل يمكن أن أعرف هذ الفارق لو وجد ..
شكرا أستاذ سمييييييير :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
> كنت أود أن أعرف ماهو التوقيت الذي يعمل به برنامج gts pro حيث انه دائما ما يوجد اختلاف بينه و بين التوقيت المحلي....و هل يمكن أن أعرف هذ الفارق لو وجد ..
> شكرا أستاذ سمييييييير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
توقيت البرنامج على توقيت امريكا الشرقى وموجود اسفل البرنامج

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أستاذ سمير . في برنامج الميتاتريدر هناك خيار متاح لاغلاق الصفقات وهو multiple close by 
هذا الخيار ماذا يعني ؟؟ وكيف يستخدم ؟؟ 
جزاكم الله خير جزاء .

----------


## pinko142002

> لو 100 دولار كهامش تختلف عنها كمخاطرة 
> المخاطرة معناها هو المبلغ اللى ستخسره فى الصفقة
> لكن الهامش هو تامين يرد لك بعد انتهاء الصفقة

 شكرا على التوضيح
ما اريده الآن كيف يمكنني ان اجعل المخاطرة = الهامش

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> أستاذ سمير . في برنامج الميتاتريدر هناك خيار متاح لاغلاق الصفقات وهو multiple close by 
> هذا الخيار ماذا يعني ؟؟ وكيف يستخدم ؟؟ 
> جزاكم الله خير جزاء .

 وعلكيم السلام ورحمة الله
هو حسب ما اتذكر هو بيقفل الصفقات المفتوحة المتعاكسة للزوج الواحد وبيحسبه اسبيرد واحد 
عموما لو لاقيت شرح اكتر لهذه النقطة ساضعه لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على التوضيح
> ما اريده الآن كيف يمكنني ان اجعل المخاطرة = الهامش

 ممكن جدا انك تدخل بهامش 1% وهو يكون فى نفس الوقت الاستوب 
لكن ان تجعل الهامش 10% وفى نفسالوقت الاستوب 10% فهذا مخالفة صريحة لادارة المال والمخاطر

----------


## pinko142002

اذا كان عندي حساب ب 5000 دولار
كيف يمكنني تحديد الخسارة بـ  أو 50 أو 100 أو 150 دولار  لكل صفقة أدخلها
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذا كان عندي حساب ب 5000 دولار
> كيف يمكنني تحديد الخسارة بـ  أو 50 أو 100 أو 150 دولار  لكل صفقة أدخلها
> جزاك الله خيرا

 تحديد الاستوب بناء على الصفقة بانك تضع الاستوب 50 او 10 او غيرهم ومن خلال بيانات الصفقة تضع الاستوب
او تحدد سؤالك بطريقة اوضح

----------


## hala2244

> وعلكيم السلام ورحمة الله
> هو حسب ما اتذكر هو بيقفل الصفقات المفتوحة المتعاكسة للزوج الواحد وبيحسبه اسبيرد واحد 
> عموما لو لاقيت شرح اكتر لهذه النقطة ساضعه لك

 ياريت والله أستاذ سمير . يهمني أعرف بالتفصيل لو تكرمت .

----------


## msnkk

اين اجد استراتيجية عرابي ولكم مني جززيل الشكر

----------


## ibvb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
ما هو الافضل بين هذين المؤشرين لاظهار الدافرنجس  
MACD
او  
OsMA

----------


## pinko142002

الله ينور عليك كما نورتها علينا
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## M-elgendy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> ما هو الافضل بين هذين المؤشرين لاظهار الدافرنجس  
> MACD
> او  
> OsMA

 
بعد اذنك استاذ سمير اسمحلى بالمداخله واتمنى ان تكون اجابتى بها افاده  
---------------- 
مؤشر الماكد هو الاقوى لاستخراج الدايفرجنس 
ومؤشر الاوسما ماهو الا قمم وقيعان للماكد .. بمعنى تقاطع سلبى للاوسما فهذا يكون تكون قمه على الماكد والعكس بالعكس 
وايضاً يمكن استخراج الدايفرجنس على مؤشر الاوسما 
اقولك شئ ... ضع الاثنين على التشارت وتعامل معهم وان شاء الله خير  :Good:   
والله اعلم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## M-elgendy

> اين اجد استراتيجية عرابي ولكم مني جززيل الشكر

  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810.html 
هل تقصد هذه الاستراتيجيه يا غالى ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين اجد استراتيجية عرابي ولكم مني جززيل الشكر

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد اذنك استاذ سمير اسمحلى بالمداخله واتمنى ان تكون اجابتى بها افاده  
> ---------------- 
> مؤشر الماكد هو الاقوى لاستخراج الدايفرجنس 
> ومؤشر الاوسما ماهو الا قمم وقيعان للماكد .. بمعنى تقاطع سلبى للاوسما فهذا يكون تكون قمه على الماكد والعكس بالعكس 
> وايضاً يمكن استخراج الدايفرجنس على مؤشر الاوسما 
> اقولك شئ ... ضع الاثنين على التشارت وتعامل معهم وان شاء الله خير   
> والله اعلم

  

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810.html 
> هل تقصد هذه الاستراتيجيه يا غالى ؟

 بارك الله فيك يا محمد
انا فاتح الصفحة من شوية ومكش فيها الرد ولما رديت لاقيت قمت بالواجب

----------


## M-elgendy

> بارك الله فيك يا محمد
> انا فاتح الصفحة من شوية ومكش فيها الرد ولما رديت لاقيت قمت بالواجب

 
ولا يهمك يا باشا ... اهم حاجه اننا هدفنا واحد  :Eh S(7):  فى بيت واحد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم  استاذي العزيز كيف استطيع التحكم بالوقت في برنامج ميتاتريد اود اضافة GMT +2 مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  استاذي العزيز كيف استطيع التحكم بالوقت في برنامج ميتاتريد اود اضافة GMT +2 مع الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا تغيير للوقت فى الميتاتريدر

----------


## eleon

ساعة الصفر في FXDD يقابل اي افتتاح الاسيوي ام الاسترالي

----------


## سمير صيام

> ساعة الصفر في FXDD يقابل اي افتتاح الاسيوي ام الاسترالي

 الاسترالى

----------


## داي ترايدر

السلام عليكم و كل عام و أنتم بألف خير :Eh S(7):   عندي سؤال حول كيف أحذف الأسماء المستعملة و اللي على كثرتها من GTS PRO يعني لما أدخل اليوزرنايم على الحساب الحقيقي تظهر جميع الأسماء الأخرى القديمة. كيف أحذفها و جزاكم الله ألف خير :Icon26:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hala2244

> ياريت والله أستاذ سمير . يهمني أعرف بالتفصيل لو تكرمت .

 حصل ايه معاك أستاذ سمير ؟؟؟

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام .. 
ما رأيك بالنظرية القائلة بأنه من المكن جدا رسم مستويات الفايبو من على جسم الشمعة لا من على الظلال العلوية أو السفلية ( الهايات & اللوات )؟؟ عن نفسي أنا جربتها ووجدت فيها مصداقية كبيرة بل وتؤكد في أحايين كثير مستويات . هل من نقد لهذه الطريقة ؟؟ جزيتم خيرا و بورك في وقتك الثمين أيها الطيب المطيب .

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ العزيز / سمير صيام .. 
> ما رأيك بالنظرية القائلة بأنه من المكن جدا رسم مستويات الفايبو من على جسم الشمعة لا من على الظلال العلوية أو السفلية ( الهايات & اللوات )؟؟ عن نفسي أنا جربتها ووجدت فيها مصداقية كبيرة بل وتؤكد في أحايين كثير مستويات . هل من نقد لهذه الطريقة ؟؟ جزيتم خيرا و بورك في وقتك الثمين أيها الطيب المطيب .

 يا هلا بيك
الفيصل فى الموضوع هو التجربة ومادام جربت ورايت فيها مصداقية كبيرة فلا يوجد لدى نقد عليها 
على فكرة انا جربتها من فترة بس على الطاير بدون متابعة جيدة  :Wink Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> حصل ايه معاك أستاذ سمير ؟؟؟

 فى حالة اى جديد هخبرك بيه بس بحاول اشوف لها شرح اكتر

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 ..... نسيت أن أذكر لك أيضا بأنني اكتشفت أنه عند رسم مراوح الفايبو من على قمة و قاع تتقاطع الخطوط عند مستويات أيضا ، و هذه المستويات تؤكدها مروحة جان أيضا بدورها !!! كما يصدف أيضضضضضا أنها مستويات فايبو !!!! سبحان الله .. ما أجمل التحليل الفني بابداعاته التي لا تنتهي أبدا   :Regular Smile:  
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و كل عام و أنتم بألف خير  عندي سؤال حول كيف أحذف الأسماء المستعملة و اللي على كثرتها من GTS PRO يعني لما أدخل اليوزرنايم على الحساب الحقيقي تظهر جميع الأسماء الأخرى القديمة. كيف أحذفها و جزاكم الله ألف خير

 وعليكم السلام روحمة الله
هلا جمال باشا منور ياغالى 
بالنسبة لحذف الحسابات اعمل حسب الصورة ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  ..... نسيت أن أذكر لك أيضا بأنني اكتشفت أنه عند رسم مراوح الفايبو من على قمة و قاع تتقاطع الخطوط عند مستويات أيضا ، و هذه المستويات تؤكدها مروحة جان أيضا بدورها !!! كما يصدف أيضضضضضا أنها مستويات فايبو !!!! سبحان الله .. ما أجمل التحليل الفني بابداعاته التي لا تنتهي أبدا   
>  بوركت

 ممتاز وتعتبر هذه المستويات اسمها كلاستر لوجود اكتر من سبب فنى لها

----------


## hala2244

> وعليكم السلام روحمة الله  هلا جمال باشا منور ياغالى  بالنسبة لحذف الحسابات اعمل حسب الصورة ان شاء الله

  معلش استاذ سمير . أنا كان عندي نفس السؤال ده بس أنا الجهاز عندي فيستا بالعربي . ماعرفتش أعمل الخيارات الي حضرتك ذكرتها . ياريت لو تقدر توضحلي . أصلا مافيش my computer . في computer على طول .

----------


## سمير صيام

> معلش استاذ سمير . أنا كان عندي نفس السؤال ده بس أنا الجهاز عندي فيستا بالعربي . ماعرفتش أعمل الخيارات الي حضرتك ذكرتها . ياريت لو تقدر توضحلي . أصلا مافيش my computer . في computer على طول .

 للدخول على regedit  يكون من run  وليس من My computer

----------


## hala2244

> للدخول على regedit يكون من run وليس من My computer

  دخلت من run طلعتلي ملفات كتير مالهاش علاقه بالشرح السابق . ياريت توضحلي .

----------


## عمرو جمعة

السلام عليكم
لدى بعض الاسئله
1-ما هى افضل الاوقات للمتاجره واقتناص الفرص عموما
2-انا استخدم استراتيجية الترند المكسور فما هى افضل الاوقات للمتاجره بهذه الاستراتيجيه وما افضل الازواج
3-ما هى افضل الاوقات للمتاجره بنسبه لكل زوج من العملات
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> دخلت من run طلعتلي ملفات كتير مالهاش علاقه بالشرح السابق . ياريت توضحلي .

 لايوجد ملفات اختى الكريمة فقط ستضعى كلمة regedit  فى run وسيظهر لك القائمة ومن خلال القائمة تدخلى لالغاء الحسابات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> لدى بعض الاسئله
> 1-ما هى افضل الاوقات للمتاجره واقتناص الفرص عموما
> 2-انا استخدم استراتيجية الترند المكسور فما هى افضل الاوقات للمتاجره بهذه الاستراتيجيه وما افضل الازواج
> 3-ما هى افضل الاوقات للمتاجره بنسبه لكل زوج من العملات
> وكل عام وانتم بخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افضل وقت للمتاجرة هى الاوروبى 
بالنسبة لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور هو الاوروبى ايضا والامريكى والبعد عن السوق الاسيوى وهى لكل الازواج ماعدا الدولار ين واليورو باوند  لتذبذبه

----------


## hala2244

> لايوجد ملفات اختى الكريمة فقط ستضعى كلمة regedit فى run وسيظهر لك القائمة ومن خلال القائمة تدخلى لالغاء الحسابات

  :No3:   ما عرفتش أوصلها    :No3:  
القائمه طويله وعريضه .. ماعرفتش ..

----------


## عمرو جمعة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> افضل وقت للمتاجرة هى الاوروبى 
> بالنسبة لاستراتيجية الترند المكسور هو الاوروبى ايضا والامريكى والبعد عن السوق الاسيوى وهى لكل الازواج ماعدا الدولار ين واليورو باوند  لتذبذبه

 مشكور استاذنا الكبير سمير صيام انا سمعت عن كذا طريقه للاستراتيجيه فما هى افضلهم وشكرا مره تانيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما عرفتش أوصلها    
> القائمه طويله وعريضه .. ماعرفتش ..

 اعملى نفس الخطوات دى بفتح القوائم بالترتيب ده
hkey_current_user
software
vb and vba program sett
fxsgtst
setting
ومنها تختارى 
user names
 وتعملى تعديل علسها وحذف كل الحسابات الا المرغوب فيها فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور استاذنا الكبير سمير صيام انا سمعت عن كذا طريقه للاستراتيجيه فما هى افضلهم وشكرا مره تانيه

 الطريقة الاصلية مع مراعاة الدعم والمقاومة

----------


## د/أحمد

أخي سمير  كيف يمكن تغيير الرافعه الماليه علي GTs استراليا؟

----------


## hala2244

> أخي سمير   كيف يمكن تغيير الرافعه الماليه علي GTs استراليا؟

 من قائمة الحساب . ثم اختر التحكم بقواعد الحساب .  سيظهر لك مربع حوار . فيه قائمة لاختيار قوة الرافعه الماليه .

----------


## hala2244

ما هي العملات التي تؤثر أخبارها بشكل مباشر على اليورو ؟؟؟ يعني لمن أشوف في الأجنده الاقتصاديه انه في أخبار على العملات دي . أعرف أنها حتكون أيضا مؤثره على اليورو ؟؟

----------


## sameh_r

السلام عليكم 
إخواني أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
الأستاذ الفاضل / سمير صيام ... المحترم
أولاً : يشرفني الانتساب إلى منتداكم الموقر حيث وجدت فيه غزير المعلومات النافعة 
ثانيا : أنا في أول خطواتي في الفوركس 
ثالثاً : أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لقبول أسئلتي ....
رابعاً :حتى لا أطيل عليكم أنا أتابع الموضوعات التعليمية في المنتدى ، ووجدت هذه المعلومة 
الميل الصاعد يدعونا إلي الشراء ( للبيع بالنسبة للين والفرنك لأن صعود الميل في الين والفرنك هو ميل انخفاض الين والفرنك فيكون القرار هو البيع وليس الشراء )  
وذكر في موضع آخر من كتاب المتداول العربي أن هذه العملات هي عملات غير مباشرة ؟
بصراحة النقطة صعبة شوية ؟؟
فماهي بقية العملات غير المباشرة ، وماذا تعني أصلاً كلمة مباشرة وغير مباشرة ؟
وهل كل زوج من العملات يكون فيه الين أو الفرنك يكون الميل الصاعد فيه قرار للبيع ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا...

----------


## hala2244

> السلام عليكم 
> إخواني أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
> الأستاذ الفاضل / سمير صيام ... المحترم
> أولاً : يشرفني الانتساب إلى منتداكم الموقر حيث وجدت فيه غزير المعلومات النافعة 
> ثانيا : أنا في أول خطواتي في الفوركس 
> ثالثاً : أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لقبول أسئلتي ....
> رابعاً :حتى لا أطيل عليكم أنا أتابع الموضوعات التعليمية في المنتدى ، ووجدت هذه المعلومة 
> الميل الصاعد يدعونا إلي الشراء ( للبيع بالنسبة للين والفرنك لأن صعود الميل في الين والفرنك هو ميل انخفاض الين والفرنك فيكون القرار هو البيع وليس الشراء )  
> وذكر في موضع آخر من كتاب المتداول العربي أن هذه العملات هي عملات غير مباشرة ؟
> ...

 معلش أستاذ سمير ... :Asvc:   أنا اليوم بتعدى حدودي وبجاوب عنك .  :Eh S(7):  العين لا تعلو على الحاجب . 
بس السؤال ده بالذات أنا نفسي أجاوب عليه لأني لمن كنت في بداية طريقي اتعقدت من الموضوع ده . وحرقلي قلبي .  :Big Grin: 
أنا من وجهة نظري ... لا تلقي لهذا الموضوع بالا ... ولا تشغل بالك حاليا بمباشر وغير مباشر والكلام الي يلخبط الدنيا ده . 
في حجات تانيه أحق بدراستك واهتمامك من كل ده .  
أنت كل الي عليك تعرف حاجه وحده بس . أنت لمن بتبيع أو بتشتري بتكون بتبيع وبتشتري العمله الأساسيه . 
يعني الي موجوده غلى يسار الزوج . 
يعني EUR/USD    هنا أنا لو حبيع ... حبيع اليورو مقابل الدولار . ولو حاشتري حكون بشتر اليورو مقابل الدولار .  يعني البيع والشرا بيتم على العمله التي على اليسار .. بس . وبالتحليل . تعرف أنه الي بيرتفع أمامك هو اليورو . والدولار نازل .  والعكس صحيح . لو الشارت بتاع اليورو نازل يبقى الي بينزل هو اليورو وليس الدولار .
USD / GBP    هنا احنا بنبيع أو بنشتري الدولار . وليس الباوند . والشارت الي قدامي هو يمثل الدولار مقابل الباوند .  
بس .. كده ... بكل بساطه . ما توجعش دماغك بمباشر وغير مباشر . والكلام ده كله .
أنا بقالي في السوق 3 سنين ... لغاية الأن لا أعرف ما معنى هذه المعلومه . ولم أستفد منها بشئ .  
عموما لو الاستاذ سمير عنده وجهت نظر تانيه أكيد حيفيدك بيها . 
تحياتي .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## sameh_r

> معلش أستاذ سمير ... أنا اليوم بتعدى حدودي وبجاوب عنك .  العين لا تعلو على الحاجب . 
> بس السؤال ده بالذات أنا نفسي أجاوب عليه لأني لمن كنت في بداية طريقي اتعقدت من الموضوع ده . وحرقلي قلبي . 
> أنا من وجهة نظري ... لا تلقي لهذا الموضوع بالا ... ولا تشغل بالك حاليا بمباشر وغير مباشر والكلام الي يلخبط الدنيا ده . 
> في حجات تانيه أحق بدراستك واهتمامك من كل ده . 
> أنت كل الي عليك تعرف حاجه وحده بس . أنت لمن بتبيع أو بتشتري بتكون بتبيع وبتشتري العمله الأساسيه . 
> يعني الي موجوده غلى يسار الزوج . 
> يعني EUR/USD هنا أنا لو حبيع ... حبيع اليورو مقابل الدولار . ولو حاشتري حكون بشتر اليورو مقابل الدولار . يعني البيع والشرا بيتم على العمله التي على اليسار .. بس . وبالتحليل . تعرف أنه الي بيرتفع أمامك هو اليورو . والدولار نازل . والعكس صحيح . لو الشارت بتاع اليورو نازل يبقى الي بينزل هو اليورو وليس الدولار .
> USD / GBP هنا احنا بنبيع أو بنشتري الدولار . وليس الباوند . والشارت الي قدامي هو يمثل الدولار مقابل الباوند .  
> بس .. كده ... بكل بساطه . ما توجعش دماغك بمباشر وغير مباشر . والكلام ده كله .
> ...

 السلام عليكم 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على التوضيح ، وباين علي ح اتعبكم جدا :Teeth Smile: 
أنا قلت كده برضه ... المسألة متعلقة بالعملة على يسار الزوج ... وربنا يستر :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير  كيف يمكن تغيير الرافعه الماليه علي GTs استراليا؟

  

> من قائمة الحساب . ثم اختر التحكم بقواعد الحساب .  سيظهر لك مربع حوار . فيه قائمة لاختيار قوة الرافعه الماليه .

  :Good:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> إخواني أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
> الأستاذ الفاضل / سمير صيام ... المحترم
> أولاً : يشرفني الانتساب إلى منتداكم الموقر حيث وجدت فيه غزير المعلومات النافعة 
> ثانيا : أنا في أول خطواتي في الفوركس 
> ثالثاً : أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لقبول أسئلتي ....
> رابعاً :حتى لا أطيل عليكم أنا أتابع الموضوعات التعليمية في المنتدى ، ووجدت هذه المعلومة 
> الميل الصاعد يدعونا إلي الشراء ( للبيع بالنسبة للين والفرنك لأن صعود الميل في الين والفرنك هو ميل انخفاض الين والفرنك فيكون القرار هو البيع وليس الشراء )  
> وذكر في موضع آخر من كتاب المتداول العربي أن هذه العملات هي عملات غير مباشرة ؟
> ...

  

> معلش أستاذ سمير ...  أنا اليوم بتعدى حدودي وبجاوب عنك .  العين لا تعلو على الحاجب . 
> بس السؤال ده بالذات أنا نفسي أجاوب عليه لأني لمن كنت في بداية طريقي اتعقدت من الموضوع ده . وحرقلي قلبي . 
> أنا من وجهة نظري ... لا تلقي لهذا الموضوع بالا ... ولا تشغل بالك حاليا بمباشر وغير مباشر والكلام الي يلخبط الدنيا ده . 
> في حجات تانيه أحق بدراستك واهتمامك من كل ده .  
> أنت كل الي عليك تعرف حاجه وحده بس . أنت لمن بتبيع أو بتشتري بتكون بتبيع وبتشتري العمله الأساسيه . 
> يعني الي موجوده غلى يسار الزوج . 
> يعني EUR/USD    هنا أنا لو حبيع ... حبيع اليورو مقابل الدولار . ولو حاشتري حكون بشتر اليورو مقابل الدولار .  يعني البيع والشرا بيتم على العمله التي على اليسار .. بس . وبالتحليل . تعرف أنه الي بيرتفع أمامك هو اليورو . والدولار نازل .  والعكس صحيح . لو الشارت بتاع اليورو نازل يبقى الي بينزل هو اليورو وليس الدولار .
> USD / GBP    هنا احنا بنبيع أو بنشتري الدولار . وليس الباوند . والشارت الي قدامي هو يمثل الدولار مقابل الباوند .  
> بس .. كده ... بكل بساطه . ما توجعش دماغك بمباشر وغير مباشر . والكلام ده كله .
> ...

  

> السلام عليكم 
> أشكرك جزيل الشكر على التوضيح ، وباين علي ح اتعبكم جدا
> أنا قلت كده برضه ... المسألة متعلقة بالعملة على يسار الزوج ... وربنا يستر

 تم الاجابة فى الموضوع الاخر وكان يكفى السؤال هنا بدلا من تكراره https://forum.arabictrader.com/t80327.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هي العملات التي تؤثر أخبارها بشكل مباشر على اليورو ؟؟؟ يعني لمن أشوف في الأجنده الاقتصاديه انه في أخبار على العملات دي . أعرف أنها حتكون أيضا مؤثره على اليورو ؟؟

 الاخبار التى تؤثر على اليورو فقط هى اخبار اليورو
اما اذا كنت تقصد اليورو دولار فاكيد اخبار اليورو + اخبار الدولار

----------


## عمرو جمعة

السلام عليكم
انا شغال على استراتيجية الترند المكسور ودى الازواج اللى شغال عليها ارجو التصحيح وابداء النصيحه وبلنسبه لاستخراج الديفرجس فى الاستراتيجيه هل ينباء عن كسر الترند وشكرا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه للتوصيات التى باشتراك والتى تحدد موعد صدور التوصيه فى منتصف اليل مثلا او غيره هل هى غير ذات جدوى
وبالنسبه للتوصيه التى تصدر على الموبيل فى وقت غير محدد هى التى اركز عليها اى التوصيات اللحظيه
ولقد لاحظت انا الاشتراك فيها اغلى الضعف مثلا من النوع الاول
شكرا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لاداره الحسابات او المحافظ  او غيره من الاسماء كيف تعمل  وبدون ان يستطيه المحلل من السحب من الرصيد واضافه الارباح
كيف اطمن على اموالى وما رايك
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> انا شغال على استراتيجية الترند المكسور ودى الازواج اللى شغال عليها ارجو التصحيح وابداء النصيحه وبلنسبه لاستخراج الديفرجس فى الاستراتيجيه هل ينباء عن كسر الترند وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم 
بالنسبة للطريقة لايوجد فيها دايفرجنس
وكما قلت لك الازواج المستبعدة هى اليورو باوند + الدولار ين  وهناك موضوع مخصص للطريقة والمتابعين به يفيدوك اكتر منى ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> بالنسبه للتوصيات التى باشتراك والتى تحدد موعد صدور التوصيه فى منتصف اليل مثلا او غيره هل هى غير ذات جدوى
> وبالنسبه للتوصيه التى تصدر على الموبيل فى وقت غير محدد هى التى اركز عليها اى التوصيات اللحظيه
> ولقد لاحظت انا الاشتراك فيها اغلى الضعف مثلا من النوع الاول
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اى توصيات 
عموما التجربة هى التى تحكم ولا استطيع الحكم على توصيات بدون تجربتها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لاداره الحسابات او المحافظ  او غيره من الاسماء كيف تعمل  وبدون ان يستطيه المحلل من السحب من الرصيد واضافه الارباح
> كيف اطمن على اموالى وما رايك
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
دير حسابك بنفسك ياغالى

----------


## hala2244

> الاخبار التى تؤثر على اليورو فقط هى اخبار اليورو
> اما اذا كنت تقصد اليورو دولار فاكيد اخبار اليورو + اخبار الدولار

 أيوه أيوه أنا فاهمه . بس أنا أقصد . أنه مثلا ... احنا كلنا بنعرف أنه usd/chf  مثلا بيمشي بطريقه معاكسه تمام لليورو دولار ... صح ؟؟ 
طيب على كده ... لو في أخبار على ال chf يبقى حتأثر على اليورو ؟؟؟  
كده يعني ... كمثال .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أيوه أيوه أنا فاهمه . بس أنا أقصد . أنه مثلا ... احنا كلنا بنعرف أنه usd/chf  مثلا بيمشي بطريقه معاكسه تمام لليورو دولار ... صح ؟؟ 
> طيب على كده ... لو في أخبار على ال chf يبقى حتأثر على اليورو ؟؟؟  
> كده يعني ... كمثال .

 مادام الاخبار على الفرنك فلن يتاثر اليورو

----------


## hala2244

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لاداره الحسابات او المحافظ  او غيره من الاسماء كيف تعمل  وبدون ان يستطيه المحلل من السحب من الرصيد واضافه الارباح
> كيف اطمن على اموالى وما رايك
> شكرا

 مستحيل يقدر يسحب من أموالك . 
لأنه لا يملك غير اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور للمحفظه . وهذا غير كافي مطلقا لسحب الأموال . والا ما كانش حد غلب ..  :Asvc:

----------


## ahmed fathi

وها انا اعود ثانية -لم يمنعنى الخجل  :Teeth Smile: - للسؤال والطلب 
حولت كثيرا البحث عن مواضيع فى المنتدى متعمقة فى التحليل الرقمى ولكن لم اجد بل وجدت بعضهم يتجنى عليه 
بعيدا عن المسائل الخلافية اريد كتبا عن التحليل الرقمى

----------


## سمير صيام

> وها انا اعود ثانية -لم يمنعنى الخجل - للسؤال والطلب 
> حولت كثيرا البحث عن مواضيع فى المنتدى متعمقة فى التحليل الرقمى ولكن لم اجد بل وجدت بعضهم يتجنى عليه 
> بعيدا عن المسائل الخلافية اريد كتبا عن التحليل الرقمى

 التحليل الرقمى المتوفر عن البايفوت والكامريلا والبايفوت فايبو وكلها متوفرة فى مواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد فادخل على مواضيعه اما غير ذلك فاصحابها يضنوا بها https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html

----------


## ahmed fathi

> التحليل الرقمى المتوفر عن البايفوت والكامريلا والبايفوت فايبو وكلها متوفرة فى مواضيع استاذنا ابو شهيد فادخل على مواضيعه اما غير ذلك فاصحابها يضنوا بها https://forum.arabictrader.com/u248.html

 اولا اشكر لك سرعة ردودك 
اما ما قصدته فليس الاستخدام 
انا اتكلم عن الاصل الرياضى والاحصائى 
مثل كتاب يتحدث عن معادلات الار اس اى وهكذا  
اريد الرقمى كرياضيات عموما وليس كفوريكس خاصة 
وجارى مطالعة مواضيع الاستاذ ابو الشهيد 
واكرر شكرى  :Asvc:

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
التوصيات التى تصدرها شركات ومواقع خصيصا للاشتراك فيها واستقبال التوصيه
هناك نوعين
الاول يصدر حسب توقيت يحدده الموقع المختص باصدار توصيات فى وقت يحدده الموقع وغالبا يكون منتصف الليل (هناك اراء انها غير مجديه بتاتا
اما النوع التانى التوصيات اللحظيه على الموبيل هى التى يجب الاخذ بها
هل هذا الكلام صحيح
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا اشكر لك سرعة ردودك 
> اما ما قصدته فليس الاستخدام 
> انا اتكلم عن الاصل الرياضى والاحصائى 
> مثل كتاب يتحدث عن معادلات الار اس اى وهكذا  
> اريد الرقمى كرياضيات عموما وليس كفوريكس خاصة 
> وجارى مطالعة مواضيع الاستاذ ابو الشهيد 
> واكرر شكرى

 الرقمى كرياضيات فاذن لا تبحث عنها هنا لانه هنا من يعلمها يبخل بها على الاخرين ولكن عليك ان تبحث عنها فى اى مواقع حسابية ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> التوصيات التى تصدرها شركات ومواقع خصيصا للاشتراك فيها واستقبال التوصيه
> هناك نوعين
> الاول يصدر حسب توقيت يحدده الموقع المختص باصدار توصيات فى وقت يحدده الموقع وغالبا يكون منتصف الليل (هناك اراء انها غير مجديه بتاتا
> اما النوع التانى التوصيات اللحظيه على الموبيل هى التى يجب الاخذ بها
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللى يحكم انها مجدية او غير مجدية هى نتائج هذه التوصيات فعليك بمن جربها ليحكم عليها

----------


## sameh_r

> تم الاجابة فى الموضوع الاخر وكان يكفى السؤال هنا بدلا من تكراره https://forum.arabictrader.com/t80327.html

  السلام عليكم 
الأستاذ الفاضل / سمير صيام 
أولاً : أشكر لك جهودك العظيمة الواضحة في المنتدى .....
ثانياً : أشكر لك أيضاً سرعة الرد على استفساري في موضوعين ( فإن دل على شيء دل على سعة صدرك )
ثالثاً : لم أر بدقة الموضوع الخاص بالمبتدئين إلا بعد المشاركة في قسم التوصيات ولذلك كررته
لكن المعذرة على التسرع وشكراً مرة أخرى على تعبك ....

----------


## ahmed fathi

> الرقمى كرياضيات فاذن لا تبحث عنها هنا لانه هنا من يعلمها يبخل بها على الاخرين ولكن عليك ان تبحث عنها فى اى مواقع حسابية ان شاء الله

 ربما هذا هو السبب فى مهاجمة الرقمى على الموقع  :Asvc:  
عموما سأبحث عنها ولن ابخل بها ان شاء الله ان تعلمت !! 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> الأستاذ الفاضل / سمير صيام 
> أولاً : أشكر لك جهودك العظيمة الواضحة في المنتدى .....
> ثانياً : أشكر لك أيضاً سرعة الرد على استفساري في موضوعين ( فإن دل على شيء دل على سعة صدرك )
> ثالثاً : لم أر بدقة الموضوع الخاص بالمبتدئين إلا بعد المشاركة في قسم التوصيات ولذلك كررته
> لكن المعذرة على التسرع وشكراً مرة أخرى على تعبك ....

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا شكر على واجب 
واهلا بك دائما فى اى وقت

----------


## سمير صيام

> ربما هذا هو السبب فى مهاجمة الرقمى على الموقع  
> عموما سأبحث عنها ولن ابخل بها ان شاء الله ان تعلمت !! 
> شكرا جزيلا

 ان شاء الله ياغالى

----------


## داي ترايدر

> وعليكم السلام روحمة الله  هلا جمال باشا منور ياغالى  بالنسبة لحذف الحسابات اعمل حسب الصورة ان شاء الله

  

> معلش استاذ سمير . أنا كان عندي نفس السؤال ده بس أنا الجهاز عندي فيستا بالعربي . ماعرفتش أعمل الخيارات الي حضرتك ذكرتها . ياريت لو تقدر توضحلي . أصلا مافيش my computer . في computer على طول .

   

> للدخول على regedit يكون من run وليس من My computer

   

> اعملى نفس الخطوات دى بفتح القوائم بالترتيب ده  hkey_current_user software vb and vba program sett fxsgtst setting ومنها تختارى  user names وتعملى تعديل علسها وحذف كل الحسابات الا المرغوب فيها فقط

 أستاذي و أخي الحبيب سمير جزاك الله ألف خير و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب ، و الشكر موصول للأخت الكريمة  hala2244 على أسئلتها المتميزة .. تم حذف الأسماء المستخدمة غير المرغوب فيها طبقا لشرحكم الكريم.. تقبل أخي سمير مني كل الحب و التقدير :Eh S(7):

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم  استاذي العزيز هل يوجد هناك ميتاتريد فيه العملة كرون السويدي والدولار ارجوا المساعدة مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ibvb

اشكرك كل الشكر مجهودك الكبير مع الاعضاء  
عندي سوال  اخي سمير عن اتباع التراند  
طبعا في البدايه ان النجاح في سوق العملات اساسه اتباع التراند  
وانا عن نفسي احاول اتبع التراند الي اقصي درجه  
سوالي هو  
احيانا يكون هناك تراند صاعد علي شارت الديلي مثلا واخر هابط علي شارت الاربع ساعات واخر صاعد علي شارت الساعه  
فاي تراند منهم نتبع ؟ 
واحيانا يكون التراند هابط علي الديلي وهابط علي ال 4 ساعات وصاعد علي الساعه ؟ 
فاي منهم نتبع ؟ 
واحيانا يكون هناك تراند صاعد علي الديلي وهابط علي الاربع ساعات وهابط علي الساعه مثلا  
فاي منهم نتبع ؟ 
علما اني مضارب يومي ولا اهتم بصفقات السوينق والزم التزام صارم بادارة راس المال  
ونسبة الربح الي الخساره  
والشارت المفضل لي هو الساعه ولا اعتمد علي اي شارت اقل منه الا بنظرات سريعه احيانا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  استاذي العزيز هل يوجد هناك ميتاتريد فيه العملة كرون السويدي والدولار ارجوا المساعدة مع الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا اعلم بصراحة شركة توفرهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اشكرك كل الشكر مجهودك الكبير مع الاعضاء  
> عندي سوال  اخي سمير عن اتباع التراند  
> طبعا في البدايه ان النجاح في سوق العملات اساسه اتباع التراند  
> وانا عن نفسي احاول اتبع التراند الي اقصي درجه  
> سوالي هو  
> احيانا يكون هناك تراند صاعد علي شارت الديلي مثلا واخر هابط علي شارت الاربع ساعات واخر صاعد علي شارت الساعه  
> فاي تراند منهم نتبع ؟ 
> واحيانا يكون التراند هابط علي الديلي وهابط علي ال 4 ساعات وصاعد علي الساعه ؟ 
> فاي منهم نتبع ؟ 
> ...

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم الدايلى هو الاساس واى فريم اخر تصحيح له فاترك التصحيح على الفريم الاقل وانتظر حتى يسير مع الفريم الاكبر

----------


## عمرو جمعة

السلام عليكم
ممكن طريقة اختبار وفحص الاستراتيجيات من برنامج الميتا تريد 4 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن طريقة اختبار وفحص الاستراتيجيات من برنامج الميتا تريد 4 
> وشكرا

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68657.html

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير . 
لما بنقول انه الزوج الفلاني ... مثلا خلينا نقول اليورو دولار كمثال .  لما نقول عليه نشاطه قليل أو بطئ الحركه .. هل هذا يعني أنه لا يتعدى 200 أو 250  نقطه يتحركه في اليوم ؟؟ والا ممكن يتحرك أكتر من كده .  
وطبعا أي حركه حتمتد الى 200 نقطه بدون أي تصحيح  حتكون بسبب أخبار . لكن في الحاله الاعتياديه لازم يعمل تصحيح حتى لو خيتحرك 200 نقطه ... مظبوط كده ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير . 
> لما بنقول انه الزوج الفلاني ... مثلا خلينا نقول اليورو دولار كمثال .  لما نقول عليه نشاطه قليل أو بطئ الحركه .. هل هذا يعني أنه لا يتعدى 200 أو 250  نقطه يتحركه في اليوم ؟؟ والا ممكن يتحرك أكتر من كده .  
> وطبعا أي حركه حتمتد الى 200 نقطه بدون أي تصحيح  حتكون بسبب أخبار . لكن في الحاله الاعتياديه لازم يعمل تصحيح حتى لو خيتحرك 200 نقطه ... مظبوط كده ؟؟؟

 اقل من 200 طبعا يعنى الرنج يكون اقل من 100 نقطة للازواج السريعة لكن الازواج البطيئة مثل اليورو لو تحرك فى حدود 60 نقطة تعتبر رنج

----------


## xneextx

السلام عليكم
اخوي سمير جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع .
عندي بعض الأسألـه واتمنى الجواب عليها
انا قررت أدخل فى تجارة العملات ولكن كل البدايه ومن شهور بشتغل على التجريبي . والآن افكر بالحقيقي 
ابدخل كبداية بـ 5 الاف دولار .. وفى شركه fxcm
لكن اعاني من بعض المشاكل واتمنى حلها . 
وهي ..
كيفيه الاشتراك بالحساب الحقيقي وكيفية الفتح او المراسله , انا قريت موضوع مثبت فى القسم عن كيفية الفتح لكن للاسف الشديد لم افهم جيداً .
فهل هناك ايميل مباشر اكلمكم عن طريق الايميل !؟
وهل لديكم رقم هاتف !؟ 
السؤال الثاني .. انا من دولة الكويت , ومكتوب "ادخل الرقم البريدي" !؟ .. ولا اعرف ما الرقم البريدي بالضبط 
والسؤال الثالث .. هل بالامكان الاشتراك وعمري 19 سنه !؟ 
السؤال الرابع .. هل يوجد مكتب فى دولة الكويت مختص لشركة fxcm ويوفر علي مراسلتكم والتعامل المعقد بالنسبه لي للاسف . وإن وجد ممكن تعطوني رقم الهاتف 
اتمنى الرد اخي العزيز , والله يوفقنا ويوفقكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخوي سمير جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع .
> عندي بعض الأسألـه واتمنى الجواب عليها
> انا قررت أدخل فى تجارة العملات ولكن كل البدايه ومن شهور بشتغل على التجريبي . والآن افكر بالحقيقي  هل ناجح لمدة 6 شهور على التجريبى وهل لك طريقة عمل ثابتة  
> ابدخل كبداية بـ 5 الاف دولار .. وفى شركه fxcm
> لكن اعاني من بعض المشاكل واتمنى حلها . 
> وهي ..
> كيفيه الاشتراك بالحساب الحقيقي وكيفية الفتح او المراسله , انا قريت موضوع مثبت فى القسم عن كيفية الفتح لكن للاسف الشديد لم افهم جيداً . للتسجيل يكون بملأ نموذج التسجيل بوضع بيانات من اسمك وايميلك وعنوانك وما الى ذلك 
> ثم ارسال الاوراق التى تثبت شخصيتك مثل جواز السفر او البطاقة الشخصية وايصال كهرباء او غاز او تليفون باسمك او باسم الوالد لان سنك صغير  
> ...

 تم اعلاه

----------


## ahmed fathi

سؤال ربما هذا ليس مكانه 
عندما احاول فتح حساب تجريبى عن طريق المتداول فى فكسول يقوم بارسال اسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور ولكنها لا تعمل على منصة جى تى اس 
فهل هناك طريقة تفعيل ؟ 
سؤال اخر 
اعمل على ميتاتريدر فهل يستحق برنامج جى تى اس ان اجربه؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال ربما هذا ليس مكانه 
> عندما احاول فتح حساب تجريبى عن طريق المتداول فى فكسول يقوم بارسال اسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور ولكنها لا تعمل على منصة جى تى اس 
> فهل هناك طريقة تفعيل ؟ 
> سؤال اخر 
> اعمل على ميتاتريدر فهل يستحق برنامج جى تى اس ان اجربه؟

 اهلا بك اخى احمد
بالنسبة للميتا تريدر ان كان عملك عليه ويوافقك فلا داعى ان تجرب gts pro اما ان كان لا يفرق بين هذا وذاك فانا افضل gts pro 
بالنسبة لكلمة السر فهل كان اختيارك لفرع امريكا او استراليا واى نسخة التى جربت عليها
بمعنى ان تسجل لفرع امريكا وتنزل برنامج امريكا

----------


## ahmed fathi

> اهلا بك اخى احمد
> بالنسبة للميتا تريدر ان كان عملك عليه ويوافقك فلا داعى ان تجرب gts pro اما ان كان لا يفرق بين هذا وذاك فانا افضل gts pro 
> بالنسبة لكلمة السر فهل كان اختيارك لفرع امريكا او استراليا واى نسخة التى جربت عليها
> بمعنى ان تسجل لفرع امريكا وتنزل برنامج امريكا

 
استخدم ميتاتريدر للتحليل فالبرنامج الخاصة بالشركة التى اتعامل معها فقير جدا 
وكنت اود ان استخدم جى تى اس للتجربة  
GTS Pro UK
هذة هى المنصة
وطلبت حساب فى فرع ال uk ايضا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استخدم ميتاتريدر للتحليل فالبرنامج الخاصة بالشركة التى اتعامل معها فقير جدا 
> وكنت اود ان استخدم جى تى اس للتجربة  
> GTS Pro UK
> هذة هى المنصة
> وطلبت حساب فى فرع ال uk ايضا

 طيب جرب ان تفتح عن طريق الشركة نفسها وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك

----------


## ahmed fathi

> طيب جرب ان تفتح عن طريق الشركة نفسها وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك

  :015: 
بالفعل تم حل المشكلة عندما سجلت عن طريقهم  
اتمنى ان يصلح المتداول هذا العيب  
كبداية البرنامج اقل كآبة من الميتاتريدر  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالفعل تم حل المشكلة عندما سجلت عن طريقهم  
> اتمنى ان يصلح المتداول هذا العيب  
> كبداية البرنامج اقل كآبة من الميتاتريدر

 ههههههههههههه
تعرف ان الكثيرين انصرفوا عن افكسول لانهم راوا ان البرنامج كئيب

----------


## ahmed fathi

> ههههههههههههه
> تعرف ان الكثيرين انصرفوا عن افكسول لانهم راوا ان البرنامج كئيب

 اذا فانا كئيب  :AA:  :Teeth Smile:  
هو صعب فى التعامل بعض الشيىء   
انا احببت ماركتيفا وكان من الاسباب ان البرنامج مبهج ولكنه للاسف فقير جدا  :Cry Smile:

----------


## professional-work

أخوي  طريقتي في تجارة العملات محددلي عملتين فقط اللي هي  EUR/USD و GBP/USD 
اراقب تحركاتهم بالشارت والاخبار  طبعا  تداول مجاني منذ شهور   فما رايك في هذه الطريقه هل هي مجديه  
وماهي افضل العملات للتداول والتي يتحكم فيها الشارت اكثر من الاخبار  ؟  
وفي الأخير  انا من السعوديه واريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي لدى fxcm   طريقكم  هل يوجد ايميل  او رقم للتفاهم 
وشاكر لكم جميعا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ الحبيب / سمير صيام 
س1 - هل في حال كلما كان لدينا دايفرجنس على أكثر من مؤشر فان هذا يعتبر زيادة تأكيد على الارتداد ؟
س2 - لدينا حالتان : الأولى : ترند فريم 4 ساعات هابط و ترند فريم 30 دقيقة أيضا هابط و وصل السعر الى مستوى دعم و ارتد منه السعر .
 الحالة الثانية : ترند فريم 4 ساعات صاعد و ترند فريم 30 دقيقة هابط و وصل السعر الى مستوى دعم و ارتد منه السعر .
 أيهما أٌقوى و أكثر ارتدادا و أكثر وثوقا بالمستوى الحالة الأولى أم الثانية ؟ 
س3- أي من المعطيات الفنية في التحليل الفنية تنصحني باستخدامه بالنسبة للدايفرجنس + الشموع ؟
     بحيث يؤكد لي المستوى الذي دخلت من عنده ( عدا المؤشرات ) ؟
 هل حركة الزوج خلال اليوم هو الأفضل كما أرى و استنفاده لحركته اليومية ؟ و بخاصة اذا كان باتجاه واحد من غير أن يصحح الا الشيء اليسير ؟  
 شكر الله سعيكم و بورك في علمكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخوي  طريقتي في تجارة العملات محددلي عملتين فقط اللي هي  EUR/USD و GBP/USD 
> اراقب تحركاتهم بالشارت والاخبار  طبعا  تداول مجاني منذ شهور   فما رايك في هذه الطريقه هل هي مجديه   لا رايى لى فيها اللى يحكم الرابى فيها هو انت لو ناجحة معاك يبقى مجدية وان لم تكن ناجحة فهى غير مجدية   
> وماهي افضل العملات للتداول والتي يتحكم فيها الشارت اكثر من الاخبار  ؟  الافضل هو اليورو دولار    
> وفي الأخير  انا من السعوديه واريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي لدى fxcm   طريقكم  هل يوجد ايميل  او رقم للتفاهم  يمكنك مراسلة خدمة العملاء على [email protected]  وشاكر لكم جميعا

 تم اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الحبيب / سمير صيام 
> س1 - هل في حال كلما كان لدينا دايفرجنس على أكثر من مؤشر فان هذا يعتبر زيادة تأكيد على الارتداد ؟  نعم  
> س2 - لدينا حالتان : الأولى : ترند فريم 4 ساعات هابط و ترند فريم 30 دقيقة أيضا هابط و وصل السعر الى مستوى دعم و ارتد منه السعر .
>  الحالة الثانية : ترند فريم 4 ساعات صاعد و ترند فريم 30 دقيقة هابط و وصل السعر الى مستوى دعم و ارتد منه السعر .
>  أيهما أٌقوى و أكثر ارتدادا و أكثر وثوقا بالمستوى الحالة الأولى أم الثانية ؟  الحالة التانية لانه مع ترند الاربع ساعات   
> س3- أي من المعطيات الفنية في التحليل الفنية تنصحني باستخدامه بالنسبة للدايفرجنس + الشموع ؟
>      بحيث يؤكد لي المستوى الذي دخلت من عنده ( عدا المؤشرات ) ؟
>  هل حركة الزوج خلال اليوم هو الأفضل كما أرى و استنفاده لحركته اليومية ؟ و بخاصة اذا كان باتجاه واحد من غير أن يصحح الا الشيء اليسير ؟   الافضل هو الدعم والمقاومة والترند ومستويات التصحيح مع الشموع والدايفرجنس   
>  شكر الله سعيكم و بورك في علمكم

 تم اعلاه

----------


## seifo005

السلام عليكم أخ سمير
ما هو برأيك أفضل مؤشر لمعرفة التشبع فأنا أستعمل ال Stochastic و ال RSI و لكن معظم الأحيان إشاراتهم خاطئة فهما تابعين فقط للسعر
حياك الله أخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخ سمير
> ما هو برأيك أفضل مؤشر لمعرفة التشبع فأنا أستعمل ال Stochastic و ال RSI و لكن معظم الأحيان إشاراتهم خاطئة فهما تابعين فقط للسعر
> حياك الله أخي الكريم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم هم تابعين للسعر
وافضل استخدام لهم يكون بالدخول بيع بعد تشبع الشراء فى الترند الهابط والعكس فى الترند الصاعد

----------


## dulla

السلام عليكم
اخ سمير انا مبتدئ بالفوركس وهذا ثاني يوم ليا
لاحظت انخفاض الين مقابل الباوند عند اغلاق سوق طوكيو
هل يعنى هذا ان العملة تنخفض وقت اغلاق سوقها ؟
اذا لماذا لانتشري الين بالسعر المنخفض الان على امل ارتفاع السعر عند افتتاح اسواق طوكيو غدا هل هذه الطريقة مفيده ؟ 
وشكرا لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اخ سمير انا مبتدئ بالفوركس وهذا ثاني يوم ليا
> لاحظت انخفاض الين مقابل الباوند عند اغلاق سوق طوكيو
> هل يعنى هذا ان العملة تنخفض وقت اغلاق سوقها ؟
> اذا لماذا لانتشري الين بالسعر المنخفض الان على امل ارتفاع السعر عند افتتاح اسواق طوكيو غدا هل هذه الطريقة مفيده ؟ 
> وشكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
ليس شرط الانخفاض وقت الاغلاق 
الشراء والبيع يكون حسب التحليل سواء فنى او اساسى

----------


## xneextx

السلام عليكم
سؤال جزاكم الله خيراً ورزقكم بكل خير . 
ان فتحت حساب حقيقي وتداولت وربحت من فضل الله . ما هي الطريقه الموضحه لسحب المال والايداع بحسابي البنكي .؟
ارجو التوضيح كاملا, والكامل وجه الله

----------


## seifo005

السلام عليكم أخ سمير 
أولا شكرا على الرد السريع و الوافي
سؤالي هو ما هي أفضل طريقة لمعرفة إذا كان المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه ؟
بالتوفيق و جازاك الله خيرا على المجهود الذي تبذله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال جزاكم الله خيراً ورزقكم بكل خير . 
> ان فتحت حساب حقيقي وتداولت وربحت من فضل الله . ما هي الطريقه الموضحه لسحب المال والايداع بحسابي البنكي .؟
> ارجو التوضيح كاملا, والكامل وجه الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للايداع يكون عن طريق البنك اللى به حسابك وتطلب التحويل للشركة ببيانات حساب الشركة 
بالنسبة للسحب يكون عن طريق نموذج مخصص لذلك فى الشركة ويتم التحويل الى البنك الخاص بك وباسمك فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أخ سمير 
> أولا شكرا على الرد السريع و الوافي
> سؤالي هو ما هي أفضل طريقة لمعرفة إذا كان المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه ؟
> بالتوفيق و جازاك الله خيرا على المجهود الذي تبذله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افضل طريقة هو التنقل بين الفريمات والرجوع الى الفريم اللى انت واضع عليه المؤشر لترى ان كان تم التغيير ام لا

----------


## eleon

استاذي العزيز هل هناك شركة مضمونة تقبل فتح حساب مباشر والتحويل اليها مباشر من الويستر يونين او بطاقة فيزا مدفوعة مسبقا ارجوا الافادة ضرووووري يااستاذي الغالي 
 مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## أبو البراء 11

السلام عليكم جميعا 
والشكر موصول لكل الأعضاء الفاعلين والمشاركين في المنتدى الرائع 
لو تكرمتم : 
كيف أحول مؤشر بصيغة  mq4  إلى صيغة  ex4 
شكرا مقدما  على الإجابة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> والشكر موصول لكل الأعضاء الفاعلين والمشاركين في المنتدى الرائع 
> لو تكرمتم : 
> كيف أحول مؤشر بصيغة  mq4  إلى صيغة  ex4 
> شكرا مقدما  على الإجابة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يمكنك السؤال فى منتدى الاكسبيرتات وان شاء الله الاخوة المبرمجين يجاوبوك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز هل هناك شركة مضمونة تقبل فتح حساب مباشر والتحويل اليها مباشر من الويستر يونين او بطاقة فيزا مدفوعة مسبقا ارجوا الافادة ضرووووري يااستاذي الغالي 
>  مع الشكر والتقدير

 والله ياغالى انا غير باحث فى موضوع الشركات وطرق الايداع بها وان شاء الله احد الاخوة يفيدوك افضل منى

----------


## eleon

> والله ياغالى انا غير باحث فى موضوع الشركات وطرق الايداع بها وان شاء الله احد الاخوة يفيدوك افضل منى

  بارك الله فيك ياغالي

----------


## أبو البراء 11

ألف شكر أخي سمير صيام    *همسة* أنا سعيد جدا اني بتخاطب معك على فكرة والله 
شكرا مرة اخرى وإن شاء الله رح دور على مكان مناسب لطرح السؤال

----------


## karama

لو سمحت انا مبدا يعنى ليا 3 شهور بتعلم فى برامج تجربية وكدة بس انا استقريت على شركة FXSOL  عشان انفع اعمل حسابات ميكرو بس معرفش الحد الادنى لية كام بس انا قريت قبل كدة 300$ صح ولا ؟؟ وكمان انا نزلت البرنامج _GTS pro ودخلت اليوسر والباسورد وكلة تمام بس المشكلة انة البرنامج مش شغال يعنى اسعار العملات مش بتتغير  ,market rates  ولا حتى الشارت ثابتة عندى ومافيش حاجة تتغير فى البرنامج قولى لو فية اعداد للبرنامح اعملها ولك جزيل الشكر_

----------


## سمير صيام

> ألف شكر أخي سمير صيام    *همسة* أنا سعيد جدا اني بتخاطب معك على فكرة والله 
> شكرا مرة اخرى وإن شاء الله رح دور على مكان مناسب لطرح السؤال

 لا شكر على واجب وانا اسعد بمخاطبتك ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> لو سمحت انا مبدا يعنى ليا 3 شهور بتعلم فى برامج تجربية وكدة بس انا استقريت على شركة FXSOL  عشان انفع اعمل حسابات ميكرو بس معرفش الحد الادنى لية كام بس انا قريت قبل كدة 300$ صح ولا ؟؟ وكمان انا نزلت البرنامج _GTS pro ودخلت اليوسر والباسورد وكلة تمام بس المشكلة انة البرنامج مش شغال يعنى اسعار العملات مش بتتغير  ,market rates  ولا حتى الشارت ثابتة عندى ومافيش حاجة تتغير فى البرنامج قولى لو فية اعداد للبرنامح اعملها ولك جزيل الشكر_

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وكل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة لافكسول فتح الحساب يكون ب 250 دولار وليس 300
والاسعار ثابتة لان السوق اجازة حتى الغد مساءً

----------


## hala2244

تحيه طيبه للجميع .
حبيت أقولكم كل سنه وانتم طيبين . وعيدكم سعيد باذن الله . 
تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وصالح أعمالكم يارب .   :Hands:  
شكر خاص للأستاذ سمير . الصراحه بذل معانا مجهود كبير جدا . 
وعطاءه دائما مستمر ولا يتوقف . 
بوجهله تحيه خاصه .
وكل سنه وحضاراتكم بخير .  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحيه طيبه للجميع .
> حبيت أقولكم كل سنه وانتم طيبين . وعيدكم سعيد باذن الله . 
> تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وصالح أعمالكم يارب .   
> شكر خاص للأستاذ سمير . الصراحه بذل معانا مجهود كبير جدا . 
> وعطاءه دائما مستمر ولا يتوقف . 
> بوجهله تحيه خاصه .
> وكل سنه وحضاراتكم بخير .

 كل عام وانتى بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنك الطاعات
ولا شكر على واجب

----------


## eleon

استاذي العزيز طلبت تنشيط العضوية ولم يتم ذلك فما هو شروط تنشيط العضوية 
مع الشكر والتقدير وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز طلبت تنشيط العضوية ولم يتم ذلك فما هو شروط تنشيط العضوية 
> مع الشكر والتقدير وكل عام وانتم بخير

 التنشيط لايه ما هو انت منشط اهو وبتكتب ردود كمان فلماذا التنشيط

----------


## eleon

> التنشيط لايه ما هو انت منشط اهو وبتكتب ردود كمان فلماذا التنشيط

 عفوا استاذي قصدي ان تكون عضو نشيط  
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> عفوا استاذي قصدي ان تكون عضو نشيط  
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 عضو نشيط لابد ان تصل مشاركاتك 700 على الاقل

----------


## eleon

> عضو نشيط لابد ان تصل مشاركاتك 700 على الاقل

 بارك الله فيك ياغالي

----------


## realy8

السلام عليكم 
أنا مبتدئ وأحببت أن أسأل 
لماذا تختلف الخرائط عن بعضها ويختلف المؤشر نفسه في كل خريطة مع أن الوقت هو الساعة والعمل هي نفسها التي أريد شراءها وبيعها؟ 
وما هي الخريطة التي تنصحوني بتباعها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا مبتدئ وأحببت أن أسأل 
> لماذا تختلف الخرائط عن بعضها ويختلف المؤشر نفسه في كل خريطة مع أن الوقت هو الساعة والعمل هي نفسها التي أريد شراءها وبيعها؟ 
> وما هي الخريطة التي تنصحوني بتباعها؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا لا يوجد اختلاف بين صورة 1 وصورة 2 لانه فى الصورة 2 تم التصغير وهو نفس المؤشر
بالنسبة للصورة رقم 3 فهذا مؤشر مختلف وطبيعى الشكل يختلف

----------


## realy8

الأخ سمير صيام شكرا لك 
وعندي سؤال وهو 
ما هو المؤشر البسيط الذي يمكن أن استخدمه لكوني مبتدئ

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير صيام شكرا لك 
> وعندي سؤال وهو 
> ما هو المؤشر البسيط الذي يمكن أن استخدمه لكوني مبتدئ

 لا انصحك باستخدام المؤشرات الا كعامل مساعد او فى الدايفرجنس 
وليس على اساس انك تتاخد بيه قرارك

----------


## realy8

سمير صيام شكرا لك وأرجوا منك تحملي لأن اسئلتي بدائية جدا 
إذا لم اعتمد على المؤشرات، فأي الخرائط استخدم أو بالأحرى مالذي اعتمد عليه 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم على الاهتمام

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
هل الدايفرجنس الايجابي من الممكن أن يكون في نفس الاتجاه الصاعد الحالي ( و ليس شرطا أن يكون في نهاية ترند هابط ) . و كذلك الحال بالنسبة للدايفرجنس السلبي يكون في نفس الاتجاه الهابط الحالي ( و ليس شرطا أن يكون في نهاية ترند صاعد ) ؟؟   
بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> سمير صيام شكرا لك وأرجوا منك تحملي لأن اسئلتي بدائية جدا 
> إذا لم اعتمد على المؤشرات، فأي الخرائط استخدم أو بالأحرى مالذي اعتمد عليه 
> شكرا لك أخي الكريم على الاهتمام

 الافضل هى الفريمات الكبيرة من اسبوعى ودايلى و 4 ساعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> هل الدايفرجنس الايجابي من الممكن أن يكون في نفس الاتجاه الصاعد الحالي ( و ليس شرطا أن يكون في نهاية ترند هابط ) . و كذلك الحال بالنسبة للدايفرجنس السلبي يكون في نفس الاتجاه الهابط الحالي ( و ليس شرطا أن يكون في نهاية ترند صاعد ) ؟؟ 
> بوركت

 نعم ياغالى يكون فى الحالتين

----------


## عمرو جمعة

السلام عليكم
ما الفرق بين شركة fxsol الامريكيه والاستراليه وما اللذى تنصحنى بها مع توضيح السبب وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> ما الفرق بين شركة fxsol الامريكيه والاستراليه وما اللذى تنصحنى بها مع توضيح السبب وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا فرق بينهم الا ان فرع امريكا مسجل فى NFA وهى جهة رقابية على اعمال الشركة

----------


## عمرو جمعة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> لا فرق بينهم الا ان فرع امريكا مسجل فى NFA وهى جهة رقابية على اعمال الشركة

 مشكور استاذ سمير
انا سمعت ان فرع امريكا الغى الهيدج فهل هذا صحيح وما الافضل وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور استاذ سمير
> انا سمعت ان فرع امريكا الغى الهيدج فهل هذا صحيح وما الافضل وشكرا

 تم الغاء الهيدج لكل الشركات الامريكية المسجلة فى NFA

----------


## عمرو جمعة

> تم الغاء الهيدج لكل الشركات الامريكية المسجلة فى NFA

 يعنى اشترك فى فرع استراليا ولا امريكا بما انها مسجله nfa
لا تؤاخذنى على كثرة الاسئله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعنى اشترك فى فرع استراليا ولا امريكا بما انها مسجله nfa
> لا تؤاخذنى على كثرة الاسئله

 ترجع الى طريقة عملك فان كان الهيدج لا يفرق معاك او اغلاق الصفقات يمكنك الاشتراك فى امريكا

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم ارجو قبول مروري و الجواب على استفساري: اليوم على برنامج الديمو للأف اكس سول قمت بتحديد وقف للخسارة لكنه لم يقبل القيمة و حددها بقيمة معينة لا تناسب خياري يا ريت افهم شنو السالفة؟؟؟
و بالنسبة لمؤشر معدل التحرك كيف أستفيد من خلاله اي بعد تحديده متى اقرر البيع و متى اقرر الشراء 
و الشكر الجزيل لجميع الأعضاء و المدرسين و دمتم :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ارجو قبول مروري و الجواب على استفساري: اليوم على برنامج الديمو للأف اكس سول قمت بتحديد وقف للخسارة لكنه لم يقبل القيمة و حددها بقيمة معينة لا تناسب خياري يا ريت افهم شنو السالفة؟؟؟
> و بالنسبة لمؤشر معدل التحرك كيف أستفيد من خلاله اي بعد تحديده متى اقرر البيع و متى اقرر الشراء 
> و الشكر الجزيل لجميع الأعضاء و المدرسين و دمتم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
بالنسبة للاستوب فلا يقبله البرنامج فى حالة كان اقل من الاسبيرد يعنى فى حدود 5 نقاط تقريبا للباوند مثلا
مؤشر معدل التحرك قد يفيدك كعامل مساعد مع تحليلك اما غير ذلك فلا

----------


## ahmed taha ragab

يا عزيزي أستاذ صيام .....
كل سنة و حضرتك طيب و بألف صحة و عافية...
أريد معرفة الفرق في التوقيت بين مصر و التوقيت بالنسبة للمتداول العربي

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا عزيزي أستاذ صيام .....
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب و بألف صحة و عافية...
> أريد معرفة الفرق في التوقيت بين مصر و التوقيت بالنسبة للمتداول العربي

 كل عام وانت بخير
المنتدى التوقيت الافتراضى هو توقيت السعودية وهو بيكون +1 عن توقيت مصر
ويمكنك ضبط التوقيت من خلال التحكم ليوافق توقيت مصر ان شاء الله

----------


## أم حمودي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  اهلا بك اختى الكريمة بالنسبة للاستوب فلا يقبله البرنامج فى حالة كان اقل من الاسبيرد يعنى فى حدود 5 نقاط تقريبا للباوند مثلا مؤشر معدل التحرك قد يفيدك كعامل مساعد مع تحليلك اما غير ذلك فلا

  شكرا أستادنا العزيز آسفة فيما يخص الستوب كنت خاطئة كان هدفي اللمت ووضعته سهوا علة الستوب شكرا على تعاونك.
لكن أستاذي العزيز فيما يخص مؤشر معدل التحرك كيف يفيدني كعامل مساعد في التحليل أرجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع و كل الشكر :Good:

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . كنت بأسأل من يومين عن موضوع ربط أكثر من حساب في منصة تداول وحده في شركة اف اكس سليوشن .   يعني :  لو أنا مثلا عندي حساب حقيقي . وبعدين في اتنين أو تلاته غيري عايزين يفتحوا حسابات بحيث اني أنا أشتغلهم ..( طبعا دا مجرد مثال يا جماعه ... :Big Grin:  أنا مش عارفه أدير حسابي لوحدي .. مش حسابات الناس  :Teeth Smile:  ) المهم .   لو عايزين نربطهم كلهم بمنصه وحده . ولو أنا فتحت صفقه على حسابي . بتتفتح بشكل تلقائي على كل الحسابات التانيه . وهكذا .  تفاجأت .  تفاجأت . تفاجأت ....  أنه هذه الخدمه . غير متوفره في اف اكس سليوشن  !!! حتى سألتهم طيب ... بلاش نربطهم ببعض . لو أنا حافتح كل وحده بمنصه لوحدها بس على كمبيوتر واحد .   قالولي .... لا لا لا .  لازم كل واحد على جهاز مختلف     :Noco:  . طيب ليه كده ؟؟؟  أنا بفتح أحيانا الحساب الحقيقي والتجريبي مع بعض على نفس الجهاز . ايش معنا الحسابات الحقيقيه لا يمكن أن نفتحها مع بعض على جهاز واحد ؟؟؟  لو حد يعرف شركه كويسه ومعتمد . وفيها الميزه دي . ولا تخضع للقوانين الأمريكيه المعروفه من منع الهدج وغيره . يا ريت تدلوني عليها . ولكم جزيل الشكر .

----------


## ATD

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم لما تبذله في سبيل مساعدة الاخوان وجعله  الله في ميزن حسناتك 
اولا: اريد ان اعرف وقت الاخبار التي يجب ان تجنب تداول العملات بتوقيت السعودية..
ثانيا: لو فتحت لي حساب مصغر و قمت بعملية شراء 5 عقود من اليورو دولار وحققت ربح 10 نقاط واقفلت العمليه
فكم يكون ربحي بعد اخذ السبريد وكم السبريد الذي تم اخذه. 
لك خالص تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أستادنا العزيز آسفة فيما يخص الستوب كنت خاطئة كان هدفي اللمت ووضعته سهوا علة الستوب شكرا على تعاونك.
> لكن أستاذي العزيز فيما يخص مؤشر معدل التحرك كيف يفيدني كعامل مساعد في التحليل أرجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع و كل الشكر

 معدل التحرك يفيد مثلا لو انه العملة تتحرك مثلا 250 نقطة وهو الان انها الحركة تقريبا وبالقرب من مقاومة ممكن ابيع والاستوب فوق المقاومة وهكذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . كنت بأسأل من يومين عن موضوع ربط أكثر من حساب في منصة تداول وحده في شركة اف اكس سليوشن .   يعني :  لو أنا مثلا عندي حساب حقيقي . وبعدين في اتنين أو تلاته غيري عايزين يفتحوا حسابات بحيث اني أنا أشتغلهم ..( طبعا دا مجرد مثال يا جماعه ... أنا مش عارفه أدير حسابي لوحدي .. مش حسابات الناس  ) المهم .   لو عايزين نربطهم كلهم بمنصه وحده . ولو أنا فتحت صفقه على حسابي . بتتفتح بشكل تلقائي على كل الحسابات التانيه . وهكذا .  تفاجأت .  تفاجأت . تفاجأت ....  أنه هذه الخدمه . غير متوفره في اف اكس سليوشن  !!! حتى سألتهم طيب ... بلاش نربطهم ببعض . لو أنا حافتح كل وحده بمنصه لوحدها بس على كمبيوتر واحد .   قالولي .... لا لا لا .  لازم كل واحد على جهاز مختلف     . طيب ليه كده ؟؟؟  أنا بفتح أحيانا الحساب الحقيقي والتجريبي مع بعض على نفس الجهاز . ايش معنا الحسابات الحقيقيه لا يمكن أن نفتحها مع بعض على جهاز واحد ؟؟؟  لو حد يعرف شركه كويسه ومعتمد . وفيها الميزه دي . ولا تخضع للقوانين الأمريكيه المعروفه من منع الهدج وغيره . يا ريت تدلوني عليها . ولكم جزيل الشكر .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ماتقوليه اسمه محفظة وموجود طبعا فى افكسول ولابد ان يقوم الاخرين بتفويضك لادارتها عند الشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
> شكرا لك اخي الكريم لما تبذله في سبيل مساعدة الاخوان وجعله  الله في ميزن حسناتك 
> اولا: اريد ان اعرف وقت الاخبار التي يجب ان تجنب تداول العملات بتوقيت السعودية..
> ثانيا: لو فتحت لي حساب مصغر و قمت بعملية شراء 5 عقود من اليورو دولار وحققت ربح 10 نقاط واقفلت العمليه
> فكم يكون ربحي بعد اخذ السبريد وكم السبريد الذي تم اخذه. 
> لك خالص تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك اخى الكريم معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا
بالنسبة لوقت الاخبار يمكنك متابعة الرابط التالى وضبط التوقيت على السعودية وهو بيكون التوقيت الافتراضى له  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
بالنسبة للصفقة لو اغلقتها على ربح 10 نقط فهى تكون بعد خصم الاسبيرد وبالتالى ربحك هيكون 50 نقطة ان شاء الله 
الاسبيرد بيكون لليورو 3 نقط

----------


## ATD

مشكوور مجددا اخي الكريم وان شاء الله استفيد وافيد مما ساستفيد 
وارجوا ان تتحملني لكثرة الاسئلة التي سااطرحها  
ماهي الفترة العاديه في السوق التي يحتسب فيها السبريد بنقاط عادية دون مضاعفة؟؟"بتوقيت السعودية" 
حاليا انا استخدم برنامج Meta Trader في التعلم ومن خلاله اقوم بالبيع والشراء.
هل عندما اقوم بفتح حساب حقيقي في شركة fxsolutions بامكاني ان اقوم بعمليات حقيقة في برنامج Meta Trader 
ام فقط استطيع استخدامه للتحليل واوامر البيع والشراء تتم عن طريق موقع  fxsolutions
لك خالص تحياتي

----------


## hala2244

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> ماتقوليه اسمه محفظة وموجود طبعا فى افكسول ولابد ان يقوم الاخرين بتفويضك لادارتها عند الشركة

 غريبه . أنا اليوم اتكلمت مع الدعم الفني . وبعت ايميل للاستاذ يوسف مديرالحساب . وجميعهم قالوا لي انه دا مش موجود . 
ياريت لو تفيدني في الموضوع أكتر أستاذ سمير .

----------


## hala2244

بيقولوا أنه المحافظ دي . هيا بس للناس الي حساباتهم كبيره . يعني 100000 . وما فوق .
ولازم يكونوا حسابات كتير . يعني 6  أو 10 .. لكن حسابين تلاته .... صعب .

----------


## kokita

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مبتدئه معاكم ولكن اريد ان اعرف كيف ابتدي البدايه الصحيحه 
اقرا شروح الأول ولا اتدرب علطول علي الميتاتريدر
ولو اقرا الأول اقرا ايه لحد ما اقدر اكون جديرة اني افتح صفقات

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكوور مجددا اخي الكريم وان شاء الله استفيد وافيد مما ساستفيد 
> وارجوا ان تتحملني لكثرة الاسئلة التي سااطرحها  
> ماهي الفترة العاديه في السوق التي يحتسب فيها السبريد بنقاط عادية دون مضاعفة؟؟"بتوقيت السعودية"  وقت لا يكون فيه حركة قوية نتيجة خبر او تصريح وهذا فى الشركات التى يكون فيها الاسبيرد متحرك وليس افكسول   
> حاليا انا استخدم برنامج Meta Trader في التعلم ومن خلاله اقوم بالبيع والشراء.
> هل عندما اقوم بفتح حساب حقيقي في شركة fxsolutions بامكاني ان اقوم بعمليات حقيقة في برنامج Meta Trader 
> ام فقط استطيع استخدامه للتحليل واوامر البيع والشراء تتم عن طريق موقع  fxsolutions  نعم يوجد ميتاتريدر فى افكسول مع التنبيه انه مازال جديدا وفيه بعض الشكاوى منه لذلك الافضل ان تحلل عليه وتنفذ على gts pro  
> لك خالص تحياتي

 تم اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> غريبه . أنا اليوم اتكلمت مع الدعم الفني . وبعت ايميل للاستاذ يوسف مديرالحساب . وجميعهم قالوا لي انه دا مش موجود . 
> ياريت لو تفيدني في الموضوع أكتر أستاذ سمير .

 هل قلتى لهم انك مديرة محفظة ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> بيقولوا أنه المحافظ دي . هيا بس للناس الي حساباتهم كبيره . يعني 100000 . وما فوق .
> ولازم يكونوا حسابات كتير . يعني 6  أو 10 .. لكن حسابين تلاته .... صعب .

 ايوه طبعا المحفظة بيكون فيها عدد من الحسابات

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا مبتدئه معاكم ولكن اريد ان اعرف كيف ابتدي البدايه الصحيحه 
> اقرا شروح الأول ولا اتدرب علطول علي الميتاتريدر
> ولو اقرا الأول اقرا ايه لحد ما اقدر اكون جديرة اني افتح صفقات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
واهلا بكى فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيدى معانا 
بالنسبة للترتيب فانصحك بقراءة كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة واليك هذا الموضوع وهو دليل لخطواتك  
واى اسئلة تحت امرك اسئلى وستجدى الاجابة عنها ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

سؤالي بالاسفل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

انا وضعت سؤالي بالموضوع الثاني :Doh: 
انا على بالي انشطب :Regular Smile: 
اليك السؤال اللي محيرني :Mad Argue:  اخي سمير اسعد الله صباحك ومسائك (انا عارف ان الموضوع للتحليل الفني ولكن هذه القاعده لم افهمها جيدا اذا بالامكان شرحها واذا ليس بالامكان تقبل اسفي الشديد)
في احدى شركات الوساطه ذكرت قواعد في الصفقات وانا لم افهمها الصراحه
اليك ما قرأته: تتيح إمكانيّة التحديث التلقائي للمستثمرين إبقاء صفقاتهم مفتوحة وعدم استخدامها حتى يجدوا أنّ ذلك مناسب لهم. يتمّ فتح صفقة جديدة (يوميّة، Spot و Forward) مع قيمة فرضيّة للتحديث التلقائي (ت.ت.) في نهاية يوم قيمة الصفقة (حسب توقيت GMT+2). 
في عمليّة التحديث التلقائي، يتم إغلاق الصفقة في نهاية يوم القيمة ويتم فتحها من جديد مباشرةً بعد ذلك. عمليّة الإغلاق والفتح هذه تعود على نفسها حتّى يُغلق الزبون الصّفقة أو حتى يتم تغيير خانة الـ ت.ت. للصّفقة. 
يمكن تغيير وضع الـ ت.ت. للصّفقة من خلال خانة الـ ت.ت. 
تظهر خانة الـ ت.ت. في سطر الصفقة (نافذة الصفقات المفتوحة). يُمكن تغيير القيمة الفرضيّة لخانة الـ ت.ت. في ما يتعلّق بكل الصفقات الجديدة التي يتم فتحها، من خلال قائمة أدوات < خيارات. إنّ إلغاء إشارة الـV في خانة الـ ت.ت. هو إغلاق تام للصفقة في نهاية يوم القيمة (دون الفتح).  -مالشيء المفيد في الفورود -ماهو t.t  -كيف تتم اغلاق الصفقه وفتحها مره اخرى
-تلخيص موجز للمكتوب اعلاه 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا وضعت سؤالي بالموضوع الثاني
> انا على بالي انشطب
> اليك السؤال اللي محيرني اخي سمير اسعد الله صباحك ومسائك (انا عارف ان الموضوع للتحليل الفني ولكن هذه القاعده لم افهمها جيدا اذا بالامكان شرحها واذا ليس بالامكان تقبل اسفي الشديد)
> في احدى شركات الوساطه ذكرت قواعد في الصفقات وانا لم افهمها الصراحه
> اليك ما قرأته: تتيح إمكانيّة التحديث التلقائي للمستثمرين إبقاء صفقاتهم مفتوحة وعدم استخدامها حتى يجدوا أنّ ذلك مناسب لهم. يتمّ فتح صفقة جديدة (يوميّة، Spot و Forward) مع قيمة فرضيّة للتحديث التلقائي (ت.ت.) في نهاية يوم قيمة الصفقة (حسب توقيت GMT+2). 
> في عمليّة التحديث التلقائي، يتم إغلاق الصفقة في نهاية يوم القيمة ويتم فتحها من جديد مباشرةً بعد ذلك. عمليّة الإغلاق والفتح هذه تعود على نفسها حتّى يُغلق الزبون الصّفقة أو حتى يتم تغيير خانة الـ ت.ت. للصّفقة. 
> يمكن تغيير وضع الـ ت.ت. للصّفقة من خلال خانة الـ ت.ت. 
> تظهر خانة الـ ت.ت. في سطر الصفقة (نافذة الصفقات المفتوحة). يُمكن تغيير القيمة الفرضيّة لخانة الـ ت.ت. في ما يتعلّق بكل الصفقات الجديدة التي يتم فتحها، من خلال قائمة أدوات < خيارات. إنّ إلغاء إشارة الـV في خانة الـ ت.ت. هو إغلاق تام للصفقة في نهاية يوم القيمة (دون الفتح).  -مالشيء المفيد في الفورود -ماهو t.t  -كيف تتم اغلاق الصفقه وفتحها مره اخرى
> -تلخيص موجز للمكتوب اعلاه 
> بارك الله فيك

 يا هلا بيك
انا قريت فعلا السؤال امبارح وكنت بصراحة غير مركز فاجلته للليوم
واليوم كنت مركز بس برضه مفهمتش حاجة

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

> يا هلا بيك  انا قريت فعلا السؤال امبارح وكنت بصراحة غير مركز فاجلته للليوم واليوم كنت مركز بس برضه مفهمتش حاجة

  سبحان الله هاليومين حتى زملائي بالعمل اتحدث معهم غير مركزين والاخطاء بالجمله :Asvc: 
بس فعلا المسأله ملخبطه شويه حتى سالت خدمه العملاء موقادر يشرح الظاهر هو موفاهم بالاساس :Big Grin:

----------


## ATD

شكرا استاذي الكريم على الرد

----------


## mrmzizo

مرحبا مشرفنا المبدع ........... عندي سؤال مهم " هل هناك علاقه بين الباوند والدولار ...... بمعنى :
اذا عندي عقدين : الاول صفقه للزووج باوند/دولار *شراء* 
الثاني صفقه للزوووج يورو/ دولار *بيع*   يعني في الصفقه الاولى ابيع الدولار .... والثفقه التانيه اشتري الدولار ؟؟؟؟ هل كل صفقه راح تمشي في اتجاه معاكس الاخر يعني اذا صفقه ربحانه هل الثانيه راح تكةن خسرانه                                 ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش شرط

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا مشرفنا المبدع ........... عندي سؤال مهم " هل هناك علاقه بين الباوند والدولار ...... بمعنى :
> اذا عندي عقدين : الاول صفقه للزووج باوند/دولار *شراء* 
> الثاني صفقه للزوووج يورو/ دولار *بيع*   يعني في الصفقه الاولى ابيع الدولار .... والثفقه التانيه اشتري الدولار ؟؟؟؟ هل كل صفقه راح تمشي في اتجاه معاكس الاخر يعني اذا صفقه ربحانه هل الثانيه راح تكةن خسرانه                                 ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش شرط

 يا هلا بيك
نعم يمكنك ذلك لكن الاهم هناك فرق بين حركة اليورو وحركة الباوند لصالح الباوند
فلو كان دخولك خطا على صفقة الباوند فسيكون مجموع الصفقتين ضدك

----------


## Mr.Mahmoud

عايز أعرف يا أستاذ سمير اية هى أفضل شركة وساطة بتقبل الحسابات الصغيرة 300 دولار مثلا وتستخدم الميتا تريد و طبعا يكون موثوق فيها .

----------


## سمير صيام

> عايز أعرف يا أستاذ سمير اية هى أفضل شركة وساطة بتقبل الحسابات الصغيرة 300 دولار مثلا وتستخدم الميتا تريد و طبعا يكون موثوق فيها .

 والله الشركات كتير لكن اللى جربوا الشركات اكتر فيفيدوك عنى

----------


## Mr.Mahmoud

> والله الشركات كتير لكن اللى جربوا الشركات اكتر فيفيدوك عنى

 انا بس كنت عايزك ترشحلى واحدة او أتنين من خلال خبرتك العميقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا بس كنت عايزك ترشحلى واحدة او أتنين من خلال خبرتك العميقة

 شوف عشان ارشح لك شركة لازم اكون مجربها وانا لم اجرب فكيف انصحك بشئ لم اجربه
والمنتدى وكيل لافكسول وهى من افضل الشركات ولم اجربها للان ولذلك لم انصحك بها لانى لم اجرب الميتاتردير الخاص بها

----------


## kokita

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اصلا قريت كتاب الفوركس كله وفهمت منه حاجات كتير 
وكمان ابتديت بقرايه شرح عن برنامج الميتا تريدر
لكن بيقولولي اقرا الأول عن الشموع اليابانيه علشان تكون دراستي صحيحه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اصلا قريت كتاب الفوركس كله وفهمت منه حاجات كتير 
> وكمان ابتديت بقرايه شرح عن برنامج الميتا تريدر
> لكن بيقولولي اقرا الأول عن الشموع اليابانيه علشان تكون دراستي صحيحه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم قراءة الامور الخاصة بالتحليل هى الاولى من اى تعلم البرنامج

----------


## hala2244

حسب معلوماتي . أن الرافعه الماليه كلما زادت نسبتها . كلما قل المبلغ المحتجز مقابل كل صفقه . 
هل هذا صحيح .
يعني كل ما رفعت نسبة الرافعه الماليه . بيخف الضغط وبيقل الخطر عن رصيدي . مظبوط كده ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> حسب معلوماتي . أن الرافعه الماليه كلما زادت نسبتها . كلما قل المبلغ المحتجز مقابل كل صفقه . 
> هل هذا صحيح .
> يعني كل ما رفعت نسبة الرافعه الماليه . بيخف الضغط وبيقل الخطر عن رصيدي . مظبوط كده ؟؟؟

 نعم كلما زادت الرافعة قل المبلغ المحجوز كمارجن 
لكن المخاطرة تزيد ولا تقل 
يعنى لو حساب 10000 دولار وعندك حالتين 
الاولى مارجن 1000 ومبلغ متاح فى الحساب 9000 معرضين للخسارة
الثانية مارجن 9000 ومبلغ متاح فى الحساب 1000 معرضين للخسارة 
دون التزام بادارة مالية الحساب معرض للخطر

----------


## توفيق12

هناك عضو تم ايقافه قبل ايام وهو  S.M 
ولكن رايت مشاركة له اليوم
هل تم اعادته ولماذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> هناك عضو تم ايقافه قبل ايام وهو  S.M 
> ولكن رايت مشاركة له اليوم
> هل تم اعادته ولماذا

 اهلا اخى توفيق
يمكنك مراسلة الادارة على الايميل للسؤال عن ذلك او فى قسم الشكاوى

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لنقط الدعم والمقاومه التى تصدرها بعض المواقع الاخباريه 
كيف يمكنى الاستفادة منها
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لنقط الدعم والمقاومه التى تصدرها بعض المواقع الاخباريه 
> كيف يمكنى الاستفادة منها
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هى تساعدك فى معرفة الدعوم والمقاومات لكن تتاجر بيها لازم تكون عندك طريقة تشتغل على اساسها
وليس مجرد البيع من المقاومات والشراء من الدعوم
اعتبرها انه بيسهل عليك استخراج الدعوم والمقاومات 
مع العلم انه هذه الدعوم والمقاومات كلها تعتمد على البايفوت اليومى

----------


## سعد507

والله عقدني برنامج الميتاتريد سجلت في شركه انيستا فوركس وودعت المال في الحساب يوم جيت ابي افتح البرنامج مكتوب تحت لايوجد اتصال سويت كل شي اعرفه في البرنامج بدون فائده  مع العلم اني احط الباسورد واليوزر حق الشركه انا من السعوديه الرياض على فكره كمان في شركه اف اكس اوبن نفس المشكله لايوجد اتصال  بالله يخوان الي يعرف لايبخل علينا  :Doh:

----------


## سمير صيام

> والله عقدني برنامج الميتاتريد سجلت في شركه انيستا فوركس وودعت المال في الحساب يوم جيت ابي افتح البرنامج مكتوب تحت لايوجد اتصال سويت كل شي اعرفه في البرنامج بدون فائده  مع العلم اني احط الباسورد واليوزر حق الشركه انا من السعوديه الرياض على فكره كمان في شركه اف اكس اوبن نفس المشكله لايوجد اتصال  بالله يخوان الي يعرف لايبخل علينا

 انت تحتاج بروكسى 
او احتمال يكون الفايروول عندك عامل بلوك للميتاتريدر

----------


## abdrehman

الاخ سمير صيام .. بارك الله فيك .. سؤالين بس على الطاير .. :
الاول : .. بخصوص شركات ادارة الحساب ..
هل لهم صلاحية بالسحب او الايداع في الحساب اللي يديرونه .. أم ان صلاحياتهم هي ادارة البيع والشراء فقط .. ؟؟
الثاني .. : .. بخصوص افكسول .. اقل قيمة للنقطة بكم سنت ؟؟  
ومشكور حبيبنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ سمير صيام .. بارك الله فيك .. سؤالين بس على الطاير .. :
> الاول : .. بخصوص شركات ادارة الحساب ..
> هل لهم صلاحية بالسحب او الايداع في الحساب اللي يديرونه .. أم ان صلاحياتهم هي ادارة البيع 
> والشراء فقط .. ؟؟  البيع والشراء فقط 
> الثاني .. : .. بخصوص افكسول .. اقل قيمة للنقطة بكم سنت ؟؟  10 سنت    
> ومشكور حبيبنا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم وتم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## سعد507

استاذ سمير انت قصدك اي برنامج بروكسي يضبط مع الميتاتريد

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير انت قصدك اي برنامج بروكسي يضبط مع الميتاتريد

 الميتانريدر محجوب عندك فى السعودية ولابد من بروكسى لفك هذا الحجب

----------


## أبو ديم

كثير مااقرا في التوصيات او التوقعات : " ...... والهدف ( ٣٠٠ نقطه مثلا ) خلال ٤ ايام  
هل المقصود اني اترك الصفقه مفتوحه ٤ ايام ؟؟  
والا فيه طريقه ثانيه لجني الربح غير ترك الصفقه ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> كثير مااقرا في التوصيات او التوقعات : " ...... والهدف ( ٣٠٠ نقطه مثلا ) خلال ٤ ايام  
> هل المقصود اني اترك الصفقه مفتوحه ٤ ايام ؟؟  
> والا فيه طريقه ثانيه لجني الربح غير ترك الصفقه ؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نعم يكون مقصود بها ترك الصفقة 4 ايام لحين تحقيق الربح خلالها

----------


## mrmzizo

السلام عليكم ... استاذنا سمير ..
ممكن تقولي ايش رمز النفط في الشارت وهل موجود في اف اكسول .؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ... استاذنا سمير ..
> ممكن تقولي ايش رمز النفط في الشارت وهل موجود في اف اكسول .؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
افكسول لم تضيف النفط حتى الان ولكن رمزه سيختلف من شركة لاخرى فقد يكون oil فى شركات ومتغير فى شركات اخرى

----------


## mrmzizo

شكرا جزيلا ...
طيب انا عندي شويه عقود وكانت خسرانه من الاسبوع اللي فات ... وعارف كم الخساره فتحت الجهاز الان وشفت الخساره قبل ساعه بتزيد مع انه السوق مغلق ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه .؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا جزيلا ...
> طيب انا عندي شويه عقود وكانت خسرانه من الاسبوع اللي فات ... وعارف كم الخساره فتحت الجهاز الان وشفت الخساره قبل ساعه بتزيد مع انه السوق مغلق ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه .؟؟؟؟

 ممكن الشركة تحخرك الاسعار مادام فيها تغيير قبل افتتاح الاسواق بحيث عند الافتنتاح يكون مع الاسعار الحالية

----------


## dulla

السلام عليكم 
استاذي سمير 
انتهت قمة ال20
هل كان لها اثر على الاسواق اليوم
وهل سيكون لها اثر على المدي المتوسط خلال اليومين التاليين 
وشكرا لك

----------


## hala2244

اليوم لأول مره بحاول أشتغل على برنامج شركة fxcm 
حسيت ان البرنامج غريب نوعا ما وصعب في التعامل . عندهم نظام ما تعودناش عليه زي مثلا في سعر اليورو . خمس خانات عشريه بدال الأربعه . ما فهمتش المقصود منها وازاي نتعامل معاها . 
وأحيانا تظهر الخانه الخامسه بين قوسين . !!!
وكمان لاحظت أنه لأسعار بتتغير رغم أنه السوق مغلق . والحكايه دي غريبه فعلا . أنا بقالي فتره مع شركة اف اكس سول .. وعمري ما شفت الحركه دي ... غريبه فعلا . 
أرجو توضيح الأمر . 
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي سمير 
> انتهت قمة ال20
> هل كان لها اثر على الاسواق اليوم
> وهل سيكون لها اثر على المدي المتوسط خلال اليومين التاليين 
> وشكرا لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الكلام ده يفيدك فيه اخونا رمضان لانه يخص الاساسى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اليوم لأول مره بحاول أشتغل على برنامج شركة fxcm 
> حسيت ان البرنامج غريب نوعا ما وصعب في التعامل . عندهم نظام ما تعودناش عليه زي مثلا في سعر اليورو . خمس خانات عشريه بدال الأربعه . ما فهمتش المقصود منها وازاي نتعامل معاها . 
> وأحيانا تظهر الخانه الخامسه بين قوسين . !!!
> وكمان لاحظت أنه لأسعار بتتغير رغم أنه السوق مغلق . والحكايه دي غريبه فعلا . أنا بقالي فتره مع شركة اف اكس سول .. وعمري ما شفت الحركه دي ... غريبه فعلا . 
> أرجو توضيح الأمر . 
> شكرا

 هو البرنامج مختلف شكلا عن افكسول
والخمس خانات دى بيظهر فيها الحركة خلال الخانة الرابعة والتى لا تظهر عندنا
طبعا اجمالا لا يعتبر هناك اختلاف قوى 
حركة السعر اثناء الاغلاق لو كان السوق لم يفتح عندهم فهذا طبيعى لانك لن تستطيع المتاجرة وهم بيحركوا الاسعار ليواكبوا سعر السوق الحقيقى وقت الافتتاح

----------


## MRBADR

سلام عليكم
كان عندي استفسار بخصوص تحويل الفلوس عبر الحوالة المصرفية
انا من مصر و 20 سنة
لو روحت احول هل هيبقي في مشاكل
وهل البنوك المصرية هترضي
وايه احسن بنك احول عن طريقه
السن مشكلة؟

----------


## zimo

ليه السعر مشى كده
انا كنت متخيل انه حيطلع لفوق مع القناة  
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> سلام عليكم
> كان عندي استفسار بخصوص تحويل الفلوس عبر الحوالة المصرفية
> انا من مصر و 20 سنة
> لو روحت احول هل هيبقي في مشاكل
> وهل البنوك المصرية هترضي
> وايه احسن بنك احول عن طريقه
> السن مشكلة؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله مافيش اى مشاكل مادام عندك حساب ويسمح رصيدك بالتحويل 
بالنسبة للبنك فيمكنك التحويل من البنك العربى الافريقى الدولى

----------


## سمير صيام

> ليه السعر مشى كده
> انا كنت متخيل انه حيطلع لفوق مع القناة  
> شكرا

 عشان اصطدم بمقاومة

----------


## zimo

> عشان اصطدم بمقاومة

   
فين المقاومة دى 
معلش . انا لسه مبتدأ

----------


## سمير صيام

> فين المقاومة دى 
> معلش . انا لسه مبتدأ

 ولايهمك
الترند كان مقاومة واصبح النقطة نفسها مقاومة

----------


## خلودي

كيف لي ان اصنع تلمبت واحفظه

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف لي ان اصنع تلمبت واحفظه

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
لصنع اى تمبلت فعليك بخطوتين
الاولى وضع المؤشرات على الشارت 
الثانية كليك يمين على الشارت بعد وضع المؤشرات واختيار template واختيار حفظ وتقدرى تحفظيه بالاسم المرغوب به 
ولاستعادة اى شارت بالتمبلت المحفوظ عليك بيمين الماوس على الشارت واختيار التمبلت بالاسم المحفوظ به

----------


## MRBADR

هل لتحول الفلوس لازم افتح حساب
ولا اروح للبنك اقولهم حولوا الفلوس لحساب كذا وخدوا التكلفة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل لتحول الفلوس لازم افتح حساب
> ولا اروح للبنك اقولهم حولوا الفلوس لحساب كذا وخدوا التكلفة

 99% من البنوك لن تسمح لك بالتحويل الا اذا كان لديك حساب لديهم

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم إخواني عندي سؤال لو سمحتم انا حاليا ليس عندي حساب بنكي خاص هل أستطيع مثلا من خلال الحساب البنكي لزوجي اذا حول حسابه الشخصي إلى حساب مشترك بيني و بينه هل هذا مسموح به لدى شركة الوساطة اف اكس سول او يتوجب عليا فتح حساب خاص بي أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟  و بخصوص عدد الصفقات المسموح بها خلال 24 ساعة كم؟؟؟؟ ما الفرق بين إغلاق الصفقة خلال 24 ساعة و إغلاقها خلال 2 أو 3 يوم؟؟؟  وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم إخواني عندي سؤال لو سمحتم انا حاليا ليس عندي حساب بنكي خاص هل أستطيع مثلا من خلال الحساب البنكي لزوجي اذا حول حسابه الشخصي إلى حساب مشترك بيني و بينه هل هذا مسموح به لدى شركة الوساطة اف اكس سول او يتوجب عليا فتح حساب خاص بي أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟  و بخصوص عدد الصفقات المسموح بها خلال 24 ساعة كم؟؟؟؟ ما الفرق بين إغلاق الصفقة خلال 24 ساعة و إغلاقها خلال 2 أو 3 يوم؟؟؟  وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المهم فى الحساب المشترك هل سيظهر اسمك ام اسمه فى التحويل فان كان اسمك فلا مشكلة ان شاء الله والا تفتحى حساب باسمك
بالنسبة لعدد الصفقات خلال اليوم فلايوجد تحديد
وبالنسبة لاغلاقها خلال يوم او اقل او اكتر لا فرق مادام الحساب غير ربوى

----------


## MRBADR

ماهو اقل مبلغ لفتح حساب ف البنك الافريقي
وهل لو هو250 وانا هفت حساب ب250
افتح حساب ب 250 واحول 250 تانيين
ولا التحويل من اصل الحساب

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو اقل مبلغ لفتح حساب ف البنك الافريقي
> وهل لو هو250 وانا هفت حساب ب250
> افتح حساب ب 250 واحول 250 تانيين
> ولا التحويل من اصل الحساب

 لا اعلم كام لفتح الحساب فى البنك وطبعا لازم تودع اكتر من قيمة الحساب لحساب المصاريف وعدم اغلاق الحساب عندما يتصفر

----------


## أبو ديم

استاذ سمير ، السلام عليكم وصباح الخير .. 
والله انا اعتبر هالموضوع من اثمن الم،اضيع في المنتدى ، واستفدت منه كثير .. 
عندي كم سؤال لو تكرمت .. 
انا جالس اتعلم على المؤشرات ، وحطيت مؤشر الـ STOCHASTIC  على زوج دولار\ ين  
لما افتح فريم النص ساعه مثلا ، اشوف المؤشر نازل (يعني خط %k تقاطع وانخفض عن خط %D ")تحت الخط الاول.. افتح فريم الساعه الاقيه نازل برضو .. وفريم الاربع ساعات نازل ، لكن لما افتح فريم الديلي الاقيه صاعد( يعني خط %k تقاطع وارتفع على خط %D ") وواصل لحد التشبع " اوفر سل " .. طيب هذي القراءه وش معناتها ؟ يعني ٣ فريمات تعطيني ان السعر بينزل .. وفريم يعطيني ان السعر بيطلع .. ! 
كيف ممكن استفيد من المؤشر بافضل طريقه ؟  
انا قرأت انه لازم فريم النص ساعه يعطيك ارتفاع ثم فريم الساعه ثم الاربع ساعات .. اذا صارت كلهم في ارتفاع يكون قرار الشراء ادق  ( طبعا انا اقصد " ارتفاع " يعني خط %k تقاطع وارتفع على خط %D " وانت اخبر مايحتاج اوضح: ) )  ( وياليت ماتنسى توضح ليش فريم يعطيني ان السعر طالع وفريم يعطيني ان السعر بينزل .. هل معناته لو كان صاعد في فريم النص ساعه ان السعر بيترفع خلال النص ساعه القادمه ؟ .. ) 
-٢ \ وشهو الهيدج ؟ 
-٣\ وشهي افضل المؤشرات في نظرك وهل صحيح ان كلها ماتبين لك اي اشاره الا بعد التغير فيا لسعر ؟ والا فيه شي يكون دقيق ويتنبيء بالتغيير ؟  
اشكرك وادعيلك بالخير والتوفيق والصلاح ( ومن مشى في حاجة اخيه ، مشي الله في حاجته )

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير ، السلام عليكم وصباح الخير .. 
> والله انا اعتبر هالموضوع من اثمن الم،اضيع في المنتدى ، واستفدت منه كثير .. 
> عندي كم سؤال لو تكرمت .. 
> انا جالس اتعلم على المؤشرات ، وحطيت مؤشر الـ STOCHASTIC  على زوج دولار\ ين  
> لما افتح فريم النص ساعه مثلا ، اشوف المؤشر نازل (يعني خط %k تقاطع وانخفض عن خط %D ")تحت الخط الاول.. افتح فريم الساعه الاقيه نازل برضو .. وفريم الاربع ساعات نازل ، لكن لما افتح فريم الديلي الاقيه صاعد( يعني خط %k تقاطع وارتفع على خط %D ") وواصل لحد التشبع " اوفر سل " .. طيب هذي القراءه وش معناتها ؟ يعني ٣ فريمات تعطيني ان السعر بينزل .. وفريم يعطيني ان السعر بيطلع .. ! 
> كيف ممكن استفيد من المؤشر بافضل طريقه ؟  
> انا قرأت انه لازم فريم النص ساعه يعطيك ارتفاع ثم فريم الساعه ثم الاربع ساعات .. اذا صارت كلهم في ارتفاع يكون قرار الشراء ادق  ( طبعا انا اقصد " ارتفاع " يعني خط %k تقاطع وارتفع على خط %D " وانت اخبر مايحتاج اوضح: ) )  ( وياليت ماتنسى توضح ليش فريم يعطيني ان السعر طالع وفريم يعطيني ان السعر بينزل .. هل معناته لو كان صاعد في فريم النص ساعه ان السعر بيترفع خلال النص ساعه القادمه ؟ .. ) 
> -٢ \ وشهو الهيدج ؟ 
> -٣\ وشهي افضل المؤشرات في نظرك وهل صحيح ان كلها ماتبين لك اي اشاره الا بعد التغير فيا لسعر ؟ والا فيه شي يكون دقيق ويتنبيء بالتغيير ؟  
> اشكرك وادعيلك بالخير والتوفيق والصلاح ( ومن مشى في حاجة اخيه ، مشي الله في حاجته )

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يا هلا بيك
بالنسبة للهيدج فهو فتح صفقة معاكسة للصفقة الحالية يعنى لو انت فاتح شراء تفتح معاها صفقة بيع وهو بيوقف الخسارة او الربح الحالى 
بالنسبة لافضل المؤشرات انا بعتبره الماكد وفى الدايفرجنس  
بالنسبة للاستوكاستك او اى مؤشر على عدة فريمات يفضل مراعاة الفريمات الكبيرة فصحيح الشراء هيكون الافضل لانه يواكب الدايلى لكن فى نفس الوقت اى تغير فى الحركة سيظهر فى الفريمات الصغيرة قبل الكبيرة وبالتالى الهبوط الموجود على الاستوكاستك فى الفريمات الاقل قد يستمر وبعدها على الدايلى يعطى تقاطع سلبى
لذلك ارى ربط فريمات مثل النصف ساعة والساعة مع الاربع ساعات

----------


## زهره

السلام عليكم , اريد ان افتح حساب ولكن بدون مارجن اى زيرو , او بنسبه 1:1 فاريد ان اعرف ماهو أقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب ؟ وهل يكون هذا الاتفاق عن طريق المنتدى ام اذهب الى شركه الوساطه مباشره ؟    :Asvc:  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم , اريد ان افتح حساب ولكن بدون مارجن اى زيرو , او بنسبه 1:1 فاريد ان اعرف ماهو أقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب ؟ وهل يكون هذا الاتفاق عن طريق المنتدى ام اذهب الى شركه الوساطه مباشره ؟    وجزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الشركات التى توفر 1:1 وهو بدون مارجن فاغلبها تتعامل مع الحسابات العادية وليست المينى بمعنى انه لابد ان توفرى 100000 دولار لكل عقد + الدروداون للحساب 
يعنى لو دخلتى صفقة والاستوب 50 نقطة فاذن لابد ان يتوفر لكى 100000 دولار + 500 دولار 
والمنتدى وكيل فقط افكسول وافكسم

----------


## زهره

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الشركات التى توفر 1:1 وهو بدون مارجن فاغلبها تتعامل مع الحسابات العادية وليست المينى بمعنى انه لابد ان توفرى 100000 دولار لكل عقد + الدروداون للحساب  يعنى لو دخلتى صفقة والاستوب 50 نقطة فاذن لابد ان يتوفر لكى 100000 دولار + 500 دولار  والمنتدى وكيل فقط افكسول وافكسم

 وهل افكسول توفر مثل هذه الحسابات التى تعمل بدون مارجن ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> وهل افكسول توفر مثل هذه الحسابات التى تعمل بدون مارجن ؟

 للاسف لا

----------


## MRBADR

السلام عليكم انا عندي مشكلة ان انا تحت ٢١ سنة 
وانا عايز احول الفلوس شركة التحويل  
1-   الحوالة البنكية ٩٩ % من البنوك هترفض التحويل الا لو فاتح حساب معاهم وعشان افتح حساب لازمم فو ٢١  
2-     الكريدت كارد طبعا مينفعش الافوق ٢١    
حتي الباي بال مش متاحة في مصر       
 مش عارف اعمل ايه افيدوني

----------


## زهره

هل من الممكن ان تدلنى على شركه تقبل العمل بدون مارجن ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا  :Asvc:

----------


## zimo

اخى ما هو ال offset كل ما اعمل موفينج الاقيه وانا مش فاهم بيعمل A??

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم انا عندي مشكلة ان انا تحت ٢١ سنة 
> وانا عايز احول الفلوس شركة التحويل  
> 1-   الحوالة البنكية ٩٩ % من البنوك هترفض التحويل الا لو فاتح حساب معاهم وعشان افتح حساب لازمم فو ٢١  
> 2-     الكريدت كارد طبعا مينفعش الافوق ٢١    
> حتي الباي بال مش متاحة في مصر       
>  مش عارف اعمل ايه افيدوني

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
خلى الحساب باسم حد اكبر اخوك الاكبر او الوالد او الوالدة

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل من الممكن ان تدلنى على شركه تقبل العمل بدون مارجن ؟ وجزاك الله خيرا

 متذكر حاليا FXPRO لكن مش متاكد وهبحث لك عن مواضيع خاصة بذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى ما هو ال offset كل ما اعمل موفينج الاقيه وانا مش فاهم بيعمل A??

 ممكن صورة توضيحية لو سمحت لاى موفنج تقصده

----------


## د/أحمد

أستاذ سميرمتي ينتهي الحق في الحصول علي بونص شركة فوركس سي ام الذي تعلنون عنه؟  هل لازالت الفرصه متاحه للتقدم بطلب للحصول عليه؟

----------


## زهره

لقد سألت شخصا يعمل فى الفوركس منذ فتره عن الشركات التى تعمل بدون مارجن فأخبرنى بأن افكسول تقدم هذه الخدمه ولكن يجب اولا ان تتفق معها بهذا الشأن وأيضا أخبرنى بأن أقل مبلغ هو 100.000 دولار , ارجو منك ان تتأكد لى بشأن هذه المسأله وجزاك الله خيرا  :Asvc:

----------


## د/أحمد

> أستاذ سمير متي ينتهي الحق في الحصول علي بونص شركة فوركس سي ام الذي تعلنون عنه؟  هل لازالت الفرصه متاحه للتقدم بطلب للحصول عليه؟

    :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## zimo

ما هو الاوفست(تقريبا هو الشفت فى الميتا تريدر)
2-اخى حضرتك قلت قبل كده ان لازم لما افتح اكونت حقيقى اتبع استراتيجية واحدة اذا ما الفائدة من زيادة تعلم الفوركس؟ 
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سميرمتي ينتهي الحق في الحصول علي بونص شركة فوركس سي ام الذي تعلنون عنه؟  هل لازالت الفرصه متاحه للتقدم بطلب للحصول عليه؟

  

> 

 اخى الكريم هذا اعلان تجارى وليس اعلان من المنتدى

----------


## سمير صيام

> لقد سألت شخصا يعمل فى الفوركس منذ فتره عن الشركات التى تعمل بدون مارجن فأخبرنى بأن افكسول تقدم هذه الخدمه ولكن يجب اولا ان تتفق معها بهذا الشأن وأيضا أخبرنى بأن أقل مبلغ هو 100.000 دولار , ارجو منك ان تتأكد لى بشأن هذه المسأله وجزاك الله خيرا

 طيب ممكن تراسلى خدمة العملاء بخصوص هذا الموضوع على الايميل التالى  [email protected]

----------


## سمير صيام

> ما هو الاوفست(تقريبا هو الشفت فى الميتا تريدر)
> 2-اخى حضرتك قلت قبل كده ان لازم لما افتح اكونت حقيقى اتبع استراتيجية واحدة اذا ما الفائدة من زيادة تعلم الفوركس؟ 
> شكرا

 نعم هو الشيفت او الازاحة
بالنسبة لزيادة التعلم انه بيفتح افاق كثيرة امامك وليس معنى اتباع استراتيجية واحد الا اتعلم باقى فنون الفوركس

----------


## ahmad1977

مرحبا 
عندي سؤال لو سمحت شو المقصود بالهدف الاول والهدف الثاني والثالث 
يعني في برامج بتسمح بوضع أكتر من take profit واحد وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا 
> عندي سؤال لو سمحت شو المقصود بالهدف الاول والهدف الثاني والثالث 
> يعني في برامج بتسمح بوضع أكتر من take profit واحد وشكرا

 يا هلا بيك
يعنى المقصود انه العملة مستمرة فى اتجاه الصفقة ولها اهداف ستثل لها
لكن المنصات لا تقبل الا هدف واحد للصفقة وانت عليك متابعة الوضع وتمديد الهدف او وضع الهدف الثالث مباشرة

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
أتمنى من الجميع عامة و الأساتذة خاصة نصحي فيما يتعلق بلآتي:
دخلت عالم تعلم الفوركس من حوالي شهر ونصف قرأت و فتحت حساب ديمو على اف اكس سول في أول فترة كان حساب الديمو مصغر و منذ أسبوع حولته الى عادي لأني أنوي انشاء الله بعد فترة فتح حساب حقيقي عادي
الحمد لله تعلمت العمل على البرنامج g t s pro
و على برنامج الشارتات الريل تريدر
اجيد رسم الترند
أجيد تحديد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة
أجيد استخدام مؤشر المتوسطات moving average
و انا حاليا اواصل التعلم على الماكد وخطوة خطوة سأتقدم و لو ببطأ
المهم من أسبوع بالضبط فتحت على الديمو حساب عادي 2500دولار و اليوم حسابي 4000 دولار
علما اني متفرغة تماما وأفتح خلال اليوم الواحد معدل صفقتين
و هدفي اليومي 40 نقطة و الحمد لله احصل على هدفي و أكثر
سؤالي هل المعلومات المتواضعة التي ذكرتها تسمح لي بالمحافظة على هدف ال 40 نقطة أو يجب عليا الغوص أكثر في بحر التحليل الفني؟؟؟ 
أنتظر ردودكم ونصحكم
مع كل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> أتمنى من الجميع عامة و الأساتذة خاصة نصحي فيما يتعلق بلآتي:
> دخلت عالم تعلم الفوركس من حوالي شهر ونصف قرأت و فتحت حساب ديمو على اف اكس سول في أول فترة كان حساب الديمو مصغر و منذ أسبوع حولته الى عادي لأني أنوي انشاء الله بعد فترة فتح حساب حقيقي عادي
> الحمد لله تعلمت العمل على البرنامج g t s pro
> و على برنامج الشارتات الريل تريدر
> اجيد رسم الترند
> أجيد تحديد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة
> أجيد استخدام مؤشر المتوسطات moving average
> و انا حاليا اواصل التعلم على الماكد وخطوة خطوة سأتقدم و لو ببطأ
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
رايى الشخصى
مادام بتقدرى تكسبى واللى يحكم استمراره من عدمه هو انتى وبالاتى
1. نفسيتك
2. ثقتك فى طريقة المتاجرة

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير
انا مبتدئ زلكن بقالى سنه شغال على الديمو وبحقق مكاسب 
وانا الان فاتح حساب على الديمو على برنامج ميتا تريد
حساب مصغر ب 400$ واصبح الان 550 $ خلال اسبوع
فما رايك فى فتح حساب حقيقى

----------


## إبن دينار

السلام عليكم, هذا سؤال من أحد المبتدئين أرجو أن ينال العناية وقد أرفقت صورة إجتهدت كثيرا في بلورتها نظرا لقلّة براعتي في إستعمال أدوات الرّسم و الأنفوجرافيا وشكرا.

----------


## إبن دينار

السّلام عليكم ,وهذا سؤال آخر من عند نفس المبتدىءعلى شكل صورة شارت مرفقةو أرجو رحابة الصّدر. شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير
> انا مبتدئ زلكن بقالى سنه شغال على الديمو وبحقق مكاسب 
> وانا الان فاتح حساب على الديمو على برنامج ميتا تريد
> حساب مصغر ب 400$ واصبح الان 550 $ خلال اسبوع
> فما رايك فى فتح حساب حقيقى

  لا تفتح حساب حقيقى الا بعد التداول على طريقة متاجرة لمدة 6 شهور وثابت عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم, هذا سؤال من أحد المبتدئين أرجو أن ينال العناية وقد أرفقت صورة إجتهدت كثيرا في بلورتها نظرا لقلّة براعتي في إستعمال أدوات الرّسم و الأنفوجرافيا وشكرا.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الاتنين نفس النتيجة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السّلام عليكم ,وهذا سؤال آخر من عند نفس المبتدىءعلى شكل صورة شارت مرفقةو أرجو رحابة الصّدر. شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الارتداد من مستوى 2 لانها مقاومة وبتكون على راس كل مائة يعنى 1.9900 - 2.0000 - 2.100 وهكذا
ان لم تكن مقاومة فعلية وقتها

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير 
ممكن ادخل على حسابى الحقيقى من اى جهاز موجود عليه البرنامج
باسم المستخدم والباسورد اللى معى

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

استاذ سمير لماذا لاأستطيع فتح موضوع جديد كل ما أحاول يظهر لي شاشة لتنشيط العضوية 
واقوم بالتنشيط ولكن لاشيء يصلني على الأيميل وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير 
> ممكن ادخل على حسابى الحقيقى من اى جهاز موجود عليه البرنامج
> باسم المستخدم والباسورد اللى معى

 نعم يمكنك ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير لماذا لاأستطيع فتح موضوع جديد كل ما أحاول يظهر لي شاشة لتنشيط العضوية 
> واقوم بالتنشيط ولكن لاشيء يصلني على الأيميل وشكرا

 اين تفتحين الموضوع
هل فى العام ام مثلا هنا فى الارشيف

----------


## khalilooo

شكرا أ / سمير 
طب وممكن افتح الحساب التجريبى على اكثر من جهاز

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا أ / سمير 
> طب وممكن افتح الحساب التجريبى على اكثر من جهاز

 نعم يمكنك

----------


## ابو اسد

استاذي العزيز 
اني فاتح حساب مايكرو مع شركة FXCM
لكن البلاتفورم ليس ميتا تريدر بل FX
واني متلخبط كيف استخدم   OCO ORDERS
اني الطريقة اللي اتاجر بيها هي المعاكسة مع المضاعفة
يعني هل توجد طريقة تخليني اضع الاوامر مسبقا
يعني مثلا اني بعت ووضعت اوامر الستوب والبنيفت ولكن نزل المؤشر وضرب ستوب 
هنا اني لازم اضاعف واشتري 
المقصد من الموضوع هل هنالك طريقة انه اضع امرين البيع والشراء في حالة ضرب استوب مقدما معا 
ام ان الحل الوحيد هو ان اظل اتابع امام الحاسوب حتى يضرب استوب البيع حتى استطيع ادخال اوامر الشراء 
ما افعله الان انا هو ان اظل سهران امام الحاسوب حتى يضرب ستوب البيع عندها ادخل امر العقد العكسي ثم اظل امام الحاسوب حتى يتحقق الهدف او يضرب ستوب اخر لادخل امر عكسي اخر وهكذا وهذا الامر متعب جدا 
اسف على الاطالة وشكرا على الجواب مقدما

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير
اشكرك وممكن اعرف انت بتستخدم اى استراتيجيه

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز 
> اني فاتح حساب مايكرو مع شركة FXCM
> لكن البلاتفورم ليس ميتا تريدر بل FX
> واني متلخبط كيف استخدم   OCO ORDERS
> اني الطريقة اللي اتاجر بيها هي المعاكسة مع المضاعفة
> يعني هل توجد طريقة تخليني اضع الاوامر مسبقا
> يعني مثلا اني بعت ووضعت اوامر الستوب والبنيفت ولكن نزل المؤشر وضرب ستوب 
> هنا اني لازم اضاعف واشتري 
> المقصد من الموضوع هل هنالك طريقة انه اضع امرين البيع والشراء في حالة ضرب استوب مقدما معا 
> ...

 يا هلا بيك
جرب انك تترك مسافة 2-3 بين الاوردرات
يعنى لو مثلا انت بايع والاستوب 155.50 فتضع امر الشراء على 155.52 - 155.53 
جربها كده وقولى
فى افكسول مريحين نفسهم تقدر تعمل حساب اضافى فتضع اوامر الشراء فى حساب واوامر البيع فى الاخر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير
> اشكرك وممكن اعرف انت بتستخدم اى استراتيجيه

 تحليل فنى او مضاعفات

----------


## Noora

السلام عليكم وكيفك أستاذ سمير 
سؤالي بخصوص الشارت أسفل والنموذج، إذا ما كنت غلطانة فهو كوب وعروة مقلوب، فهل دا صحيح؟ وهل هو استمراري أم إنعكاسي؟ 
والسؤال كيف التعامل مع النموذج دا... وشكرا مقدما ومؤخرا حتى ما نتخم الموضوع   :Eh S(7):

----------


## khalilooo

أ / سمير
اقرأ عن الاتيراجيه اللى بتستخدمه دى فين

----------


## مضاربة محترفة

> اين تفتحين الموضوع  هل فى العام ام مثلا هنا فى الارشيف

  استاذ سمير أنا أستطيع الرد والمشاركة ولكن لم أستطع فتح موضوع جديد تظهر لي هذه الرسالة 
عندما أضغط على زر موضوع جديد  *مضاربة محترفة*, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر: حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو أن حسابك غير نشط.لتنشيط عضويتك يجب التأكد أولاً من أنك تمتلك بريد إلكتروني سليم و لك وصول إليه عن طريق الضغط هنا اضغط هنا لتنشيط عضويتك  
هل يمكنك رؤية المشكلة في الحساب وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير أنا أستطيع الرد والمشاركة ولكن لم أستطع فتح موضوع جديد تظهر لي هذه الرسالة 
> عندما أضغط على زر موضوع جديد  *مضاربة محترفة*, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر: حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو أن حسابك غير نشط.
> لتنشيط عضويتك يجب التأكد أولاً من أنك تمتلك بريد إلكتروني سليم و لك وصول إليه عن طريق الضغط هنا اضغط هنا لتنشيط عضويتك  
> هل يمكنك رؤية المشكلة في الحساب وشكرا

 اختى الكريمة 
سؤالى واضح جدا ولانه ذو مغزى
اين تفتحين او تحاولى فتح الموضوع هل فى المنتدى العام ام فى الاستراحة ام فى اى مكان

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ / سمير
> اقرأ عن الاتيراجيه اللى بتستخدمه دى فين

 اتفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t72336.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم وكيفك أستاذ سمير 
> سؤالي بخصوص الشارت أسفل والنموذج، إذا ما كنت غلطانة فهو كوب وعروة مقلوب، فهل دا صحيح؟ وهل هو استمراري أم إنعكاسي؟ 
> والسؤال كيف التعامل مع النموذج دا... وشكرا مقدما ومؤخرا حتى ما نتخم الموضوع

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله الكوب والعروة استمرارى لكن حسب الصورة لم يتكون بعد

----------


## Noora

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله الكوب والعروة استمرارى لكن حسب الصورة لم يتكون بعد

  
أكون ممتنة  :Hands:  للشرح خصوصا ناحية عدم اكتماله.. متى يكتمل؟ 
 وبرضو بعد اكتماله  :Big Grin: ..  
وآسفين غلبناك معانا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> أكون ممتنة  للشرح خصوصا ناحية عدم اكتماله.. متى يكتمل؟ 
>  وبرضو بعد اكتماله ..  
> وآسفين غلبناك معانا

 شرح الكوب والعروة فى الملف المرفق وتابعى الفرصة ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو اسد

استاذي العزيز 
سأصيغ السؤال بهذه الطريقة 
كيف يمكن ان اعمل عقدين متعاكسين في نفس الوقت لنفس الزوج  ولكن بحجم مختلف 
يعني اشتري والحجم 1 وعند عدم الوصول الى الهدف وحصول الستوب يتفعل العقد الثاني اوتوماتيكيا البيع ولكن بضعف الحجم 
مع العمل ان البلاتفورم تبع شركة FXCM  
مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي العزيز 
> سأصيغ السؤال بهذه الطريقة 
> كيف يمكن ان اعمل عقدين متعاكسين في نفس الوقت لنفس الزوج  ولكن بحجم مختلف 
> يعني اشتري والحجم 1 وعند عدم الوصول الى الهدف وحصول الستوب يتفعل العقد الثاني اوتوماتيكيا البيع ولكن بضعف الحجم 
> مع العمل ان البلاتفورم تبع شركة FXCM  
> مع الشكر الجزيل

 ستضع امر معلق لكن بعقدين وليس عقد واحد

----------


## ابو اسد

مشكور استاذي على الاجابة لكن كما تعرف هذه الزاوية للمبتدئين واكيد اني لا اعرف كيف ان اعمل عقدين معلقين وان البلاتفورم الذي اعمل عليه  ليس مثل الميتا تريدر 
ياريت لو روابط او اتعبك بشرح مثال بالارقام وهل هذه العقود تنفذ بالتتابع حسب الترتيب اي انها لاتتقاطع 
ولاعطيك مثال   اليورو دولار اريد اعمل ثلاث عقود وبالشكل التالي 
1-شراء بسعر 1.444 وبيع بسعر 1.494 والستوب 1.420 والحجم واحد لوت ضرب استوب يتحول الى العقد الثاني اوتوماتيكيا بيع بسعر 1.415 وشراء بسعر 1.365 والستوب 1.420 والحجم 2 وضرب ستوب ايضا 
ويتحول الى عقد شراء ثاني بحجم 3 لوت وهكذا  
المشكلة اني لا اعرف كيفية استخدام الاوامر لعمل المثال الذي شرحته على البلاتفورم تبع FXCM وما اقوم به حاليا هو المتابعة والسهر في حالة حدوث ستوب حتى افعل عقد المعاكسة يدويا وهذا الامر متعب جسديا ونفسيا 
واسف على الاطالة............

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور استاذي على الاجابة لكن كما تعرف هذه الزاوية للمبتدئين واكيد اني لا اعرف كيف ان اعمل عقدين معلقين وان البلاتفورم الذي اعمل عليه  ليس مثل الميتا تريدر 
> ياريت لو روابط او اتعبك بشرح مثال بالارقام وهل هذه العقود تنفذ بالتتابع حسب الترتيب اي انها لاتتقاطع 
> ولاعطيك مثال   اليورو دولار اريد اعمل ثلاث عقود وبالشكل التالي 
> 1-شراء بسعر 1.444 وبيع بسعر 1.494 والستوب 1.420 والحجم واحد لوت ضرب استوب يتحول الى العقد الثاني اوتوماتيكيا بيع بسعر 1.415 وشراء بسعر 1.365 والستوب 1.420 والحجم 2 وضرب ستوب ايضا 
> ويتحول الى عقد شراء ثاني بحجم 3 لوت وهكذا  
> المشكلة اني لا اعرف كيفية استخدام الاوامر لعمل المثال الذي شرحته على البلاتفورم تبع FXCM وما اقوم به حاليا هو المتابعة والسهر في حالة حدوث ستوب حتى افعل عقد المعاكسة يدويا وهذا الامر متعب جسديا ونفسيا 
> واسف على الاطالة............

 ان شاء الله اخونا محمد العزب يشرح لك الاوامر عليه لانى مش شغال عليه حاليا

----------


## dulla

استاذ سمير 
نسمع بمستوي دعم قوي 
فماهو الفرق بين الدعم العادي والدعم / المقاومه القوي ؟
وكيف استنتج القوي والعادي 
شكرا لك

----------


## زهير عبد الحميد

السلام عليكم الرجاء اعلامى متى يبدا السوق  ومتى يغلق وحسب توقيت القاهره وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزب

> مشكور استاذي على الاجابة لكن كما تعرف هذه الزاوية للمبتدئين واكيد اني لا اعرف كيف ان اعمل عقدين معلقين وان البلاتفورم الذي اعمل عليه  ليس مثل الميتا تريدر 
> ياريت لو روابط او اتعبك بشرح مثال بالارقام وهل هذه العقود تنفذ بالتتابع حسب الترتيب اي انها لاتتقاطع 
> ولاعطيك مثال   اليورو دولار اريد اعمل ثلاث عقود وبالشكل التالي 
> 1-شراء بسعر 1.444 وبيع بسعر 1.494 والستوب 1.420 والحجم واحد لوت ضرب استوب يتحول الى العقد الثاني اوتوماتيكيا بيع بسعر 1.415 وشراء بسعر 1.365 والستوب 1.420 والحجم 2 وضرب ستوب ايضا 
> ويتحول الى عقد شراء ثاني بحجم 3 لوت وهكذا  
> المشكلة اني لا اعرف كيفية استخدام الاوامر لعمل المثال الذي شرحته على البلاتفورم تبع FXCM وما اقوم به حاليا هو المتابعة والسهر في حالة حدوث ستوب حتى افعل عقد المعاكسة يدويا وهذا الامر متعب جسديا ونفسيا 
> واسف على الاطالة............

 حضرتك هتضع اوامر معلقة عادي لكن لازم تنتظر بمعنى
لو تفعلت العملية الأولى هتعمل العلميه الثانيه
ولازم تنتظر العمليه الثانيه تتفعل عشان تعمل العملية الثالثه
لأنه حتى على الميتاتريدر متعرفش تعمل الي حضرتك شرحته ده
لانه السعر لو عدى على اي اوردر هيفعله

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير 
> نسمع بمستوي دعم قوي 
> فماهو الفرق بين الدعم العادي والدعم / المقاومه القوي ؟
> وكيف استنتج القوي والعادي 
> شكرا لك

 ان شاء الله الملف المرفق يفيدك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم الرجاء اعلامى متى يبدا السوق  ومتى يغلق وحسب توقيت القاهره وشكرا

 .  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الموقع التالى يفيدك ان شاء الله بعد ضبطه على القاهرة  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

----------


## kkk

أ/سمير 
                    تحية طيبة ....
ما هو الدايفرجينس فى المؤاشرات وكيفية أستخدامه ...ولك الشكر

----------


## kkk

وما هى أفضل أوقات المتاجرة خلال اليوم؟وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أ/سمير 
>                     تحية طيبة ....
> ما هو الدايفرجينس فى المؤاشرات وكيفية أستخدامه ...ولك الشكر

  

> وما هى أفضل أوقات المتاجرة خلال اليوم؟وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 يمكنك مراجعة هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html

----------


## abdrehman

يا ريت توضيح كيف احدد عدد العقود ( لوت ) في الميتاتريدر .. يعني لو ابغي افتح صفقة بثلاثة عقود او بخمسة او اكثر .. هل يمكنني ذلك ام لا ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا ريت توضيح كيف احدد عدد العقود ( لوت ) في الميتاتريدر .. يعني لو ابغي افتح صفقة بثلاثة عقود او بخمسة او اكثر .. هل يمكنني ذلك ام لا ؟؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم 
عند فتح صفقة جديدة ستجد فى خانة فتح الاوردر volume فتختار منها العدد المرغوب فيه وهى تخصص عدد العقود

----------


## abdrehman

أخي الغالي العدد من   0.01  الى   8  فقط .. وانا اريد فوق الرقم 8  .. يعني لو عشرين عقد مثلا .. اعمل ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الغالي العدد من   0.01  الى   8  فقط .. وانا اريد فوق الرقم 8  .. يعني لو عشرين عقد مثلا .. اعمل ايه ؟؟؟

 اكتبه يدوى

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 هل يوجد مؤشر باسم :  Light House 
 على شكل منارة البحر ؟ 
 و السؤال الآخر :  بم تفيدني الأشكال الموجودة في الميتاتريدر ( الدائرة ، المثلث ، المربع ) ؟ بالاضافة الى شبكة جان ( جان جرد ) ؟؟ 
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  هل يوجد مؤشر باسم :  Light House 
>  على شكل منارة البحر ؟ 
>  و السؤال الآخر :  بم تفيدني الأشكال الموجودة في الميتاتريدر ( الدائرة ، المثلث ، المربع ) ؟ بالاضافة الى شبكة جان ( جان جرد ) ؟؟ 
>  بوركت

 بالنسبة للمؤشر فلا اعرفه بصراحة
بالنسبة للاشكال فهى تفيد من يرسم اشكال على الشارات

----------


## ahmad1977

سؤال صغير:
السلام عليكم هل يمكن استخدام الستوب بوظيفةالتيك بروفت 
يعني كلما يرتفع السعر أرفع الستوب 10 نقط أو 5 نقط وهكذا
(يعني هل يمكن أن تكون قيمة الستوب أكبر من سعر الدخول )
وشكرا سلفا

----------


## mmoossttaaffaa

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي هو ماهي افضل ستراتيجية او طريقة ترونها لتحديد اتجاه العملة لعى المدى البعيد 
ارجو الائفادة في هذا الموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال صغير:
> السلام عليكم هل يمكن استخدام الستوب بوظيفةالتيك بروفت 
> يعني كلما يرتفع السعر أرفع الستوب 10 نقط أو 5 نقط وهكذا
> (يعني هل يمكن أن تكون قيمة الستوب أكبر من سعر الدخول )
> وشكرا سلفا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم يمكنك لكن فى الشركات الغير امريكية لان الشركات الامريكية المطبقة لقرارت NFA لايوجد بها استوب متحرك حاليا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤالي هو ماهي افضل ستراتيجية او طريقة ترونها لتحديد اتجاه العملة لعى المدى البعيد 
> ارجو الائفادة في هذا الموضوع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاجابة هى التحليل الفنى المدموج بالتحليل الاساسى

----------


## رشدي

الاستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام 
بعد فورمات لجهازى وتنزيل برنامج الميتا تريدر و اضافة بعض المؤشرات اليه لا تعمل مع انها كانت تعمل سابقا
ما الحل؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاستاذ الفاضل سمير صيام 
> بعد فورمات لجهازى وتنزيل برنامج الميتا تريدر و اضافة بعض المؤشرات اليه لا تعمل مع انها كانت تعمل سابقا
> ما الحل؟

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
وحمد الله على السلامة 
افتح اى مؤشر من المكؤشر عن طريق برنامج METAEDITOR  الموجود مع الميتاتريدر

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كثرة المؤشرات والاستراتيجيات في المنتدى تعمل على تشتتي بينها ولا أرف بأي الاستراتيجيات أتداول في الفوركس
أعرف أن اجابة حضرتك هي أن أتداول بالاستراتيجية التي أتقن التعامل معها
ولكن أطلب من حضرتك بعض الروابط لمجموعة من الاستراتيجيات يكون سهل التعامل بها لي كمبتديء والتي تكون واثق من نتائجها 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير أستاذ سمير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## رشدي

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  وحمد الله على السلامة  افتح اى مؤشر من المكؤشر عن طريق برنامج METAEDITOR الموجود مع الميتاتريدر

 الله يسلمك يا استاذ سمير شكرا على ذوقك ودعمك لينا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كثرة المؤشرات والاستراتيجيات في المنتدى تعمل على تشتتي بينها ولا أرف بأي الاستراتيجيات أتداول في الفوركس
> أعرف أن اجابة حضرتك هي أن أتداول بالاستراتيجية التي أتقن التعامل معها
> ولكن أطلب من حضرتك بعض الروابط لمجموعة من الاستراتيجيات يكون سهل التعامل بها لي كمبتديء والتي تكون واثق من نتائجها 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير أستاذ سمير
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
انصحك بتعلم التحليل الفنى لا غير

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  انصحك بتعلم التحليل الفنى لا غير

  ممكن حضرتك تدلني على الطريق
يعني من أين أبدأ
آسف على كثرة الاستفسارات 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن حضرتك تدلني على الطريق
> يعني من أين أبدأ
> آسف على كثرة الاستفسارات 
> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

> اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

  جزاك الله خيرا 
ان شاء الله هبدأ وأي استفسار ان شاء الله هسأل حضرتك 
بس تستحملني

----------


## سمير صيام

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> ان شاء الله هبدأ وأي استفسار ان شاء الله هسأل حضرتك 
> بس تستحملني

 اهلا بك فى اى وقت

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
من فضلك أخي سمير صيام أريد ان تجيبي على التالي من فضلك و الشكر على ذلك مسبقا:
أنوي فتح حسلاب حقيقي عادي خلال هاذ الشهر لكني خائفة من عدم استيفاء الوثائق اللازمة لشركة الاف لكس سول :
علما بالتالي : حساب بنكي ما فيه مشكلة خلال يومين سأفتحه
جواز سفر ساري المفعول موجود علما اني جزائرية مقيمة بالإمارات
إقامة سارية المفعول
المشكلة عقد إيجار البيت باسم زوجي
ليس لدي بطاقة هوية خاصة بدولة الأمارات علما اني ربة بيت
لدي بطاقة التأمين الصحي و لكن للأسف انتهت صلاحيتها يوم 05/10/2009  ولا أستطيع تجديدها قبل السنة الجديدة
عذرا على الإطالة ممكن تفيدني بالأوراق الضرورية لفتح الحساب الحقيقي في مثل حالتي
وكل الشكر :Cry Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> من فضلك أخي سمير صيام أريد ان تجيبي على التالي من فضلك و الشكر على ذلك مسبقا:
> أنوي فتح حسلاب حقيقي عادي خلال هاذ الشهر لكني خائفة من عدم استيفاء الوثائق اللازمة لشركة الاف لكس سول :
> علما بالتالي : حساب بنكي ما فيه مشكلة خلال يومين سأفتحه
> جواز سفر ساري المفعول موجود علما اني جزائرية مقيمة بالإمارات
> إقامة سارية المفعول
> المشكلة عقد إيجار البيت باسم زوجي
> ليس لدي بطاقة هوية خاصة بدولة الأمارات علما اني ربة بيت
> لدي بطاقة التأمين الصحي و لكن للأسف انتهت صلاحيتها يوم 05/10/2009  ولا أستطيع تجديدها قبل السنة الجديدة
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حتى لا اعطيكى معلومة ناقصة الافضل ان ترسلى لخدمة العملاء على [email protected]  وهم هيعطوكى المعلومة كاملة عنى

----------


## Z704Z

اخى ماذا يعنى الاوفرات 
أوفرسولد  و اوفر بولت  
ديه ايه ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخى ماذا يعنى الاوفرات 
> أوفرسولد  و اوفر بولت  
> ديه ايه ؟

 الاوفر سولد هو وصول المؤشر الى تشبع البيع 
الاوفر بوت هو وصول السعر الى تشبع الشراء

----------


## Z704Z

> الاوفر سولد هو وصول المؤشر الى تشبع البيع 
> الاوفر بوت هو وصول السعر الى تشبع الشراء

 هذه الاوفرات او الكلمات هذه بتطلق لمؤشر معين  ولا لكل الموشرات
قصدى يعنى بتطلق لمؤشر س فقط 
ولا لاى موشر
شكرا لك

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 هل صحيح أن اختلاف المؤشرات عن بعضها البعض يعني عادة أن خط الاتجاه ( الترند ) سوف يستمر ؟ 
بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> هذه الاوفرات او الكلمات هذه بتطلق لمؤشر معين  ولا لكل الموشرات
> قصدى يعنى بتطلق لمؤشر س فقط 
> ولا لاى موشر
> شكرا لك

 بينطبق على كل المؤشرات التى لها تشبعات مثل الاستوكاستك

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  هل صحيح أن اختلاف المؤشرات عن بعضها البعض يعني عادة أن خط الاتجاه ( الترند ) سوف يستمر ؟ 
> بوركت

 تقصد بكلامك لو مؤشر بيدى طلوع والاخر بيدى هبوط 
بس كده الاتنين مختلفين طيب الاتجاه مع مين من الاتنين واختلافهم ليس معناه ان السعر فى نفس اتجاهه فلم اسمع بذلك من قبل

----------


## اسعد

السلام عليكم 
ممكن يا استاذنا الكريم تعلمني كيف اقوم بتحريك نقاط الهدف ونقاط الخسارة اوتوماتيكي علما باني اتدرب على برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركس للفوركسيين   _الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> هل صحيح أن اختلاف المؤشرات عن بعضها البعض يعني عادة أن خط الاتجاه ( الترند ) سوف يستمر ؟ 
> بوركت_  تقصد بكلامك لو مؤشر بيدى طلوع والاخر بيدى هبوط 
> بس كده الاتنين مختلفين طيب الاتجاه مع مين من الاتنين واختلافهم ليس معناه ان السعر فى نفس اتجاهه فلم اسمع بذلك من قبل

  ..... قرأته من كتاب جون ميرفي ص 66 ، و المترجم للعربية .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن يا استاذنا الكريم تعلمني كيف اقوم بتحريك نقاط الهدف ونقاط الخسارة اوتوماتيكي علما باني اتدرب على برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لا يوجد اوتوماتيك الا باكسبيرت لذلك
او استخدام الاستوب المتحرك وذلك باختياره بيمين الماوس على الصفقة

----------


## سمير صيام

> ..... قرأته من كتاب جون ميرفي ص 66 ، و المترجم للعربية .

 طيب هشوفها واشوف المقصود بيها

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم أستاذنا العزيز
سؤالي اليوم بخصوص مؤشر الماكد على هذا الموقع الرائع و على بعض الشروحات عالنت بخصوص شرح مؤشر الماكد يكون تمثيله البياني عبارة عن خط موفينغ ل 9 أيام و خط الإشارة(موفينج 12 مع موفينغ26) و بارات هيستوغرام على خط الصفر وأغلب الشروحات الموجودة على هذا التمثيل الخطي
لكنني أستعمل للشارتات برنامج الريل تريدر وتمثيل مؤشر الماكد عبارة عن خط واحد لا أعرف ماذا يمثل ؟؟؟و بارات الهيستوغرام
أستاذنا العزيز هل من شرح يوافق التمثيل على الريل تريدر   مع خالص الشكر و دمتم بخير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذنا العزيز
> سؤالي اليوم بخصوص مؤشر الماكد على هذا الموقع الرائع و على بعض الشروحات عالنت بخصوص شرح مؤشر الماكد يكون تمثيله البياني عبارة عن خط موفينغ ل 9 أيام و خط الإشارة(موفينج 12 مع موفينغ26) و بارات هيستوغرام على خط الصفر وأغلب الشروحات الموجودة على هذا التمثيل الخطي
> لكنني أستعمل للشارتات برنامج الريل تريدر وتمثيل مؤشر الماكد عبارة عن خط واحد لا أعرف ماذا يمثل ؟؟؟و بارات الهيستوغرام
> أستاذنا العزيز هل من شرح يوافق التمثيل على الريل تريدر   مع خالص الشكر و دمتم بخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ماهو المؤشر اللى فى الميتا عبارة عن خط وهيستوجرام
لكن حد الهيستوجرام هو الموفنج التانى

----------


## A7MeD

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، 
نشكر الاداره وصاحب الموضوع على المبادره الطيبه ... 
ولو تكرمتو عندي سؤال حول الميتا ترايدير ،،،  
حيث انني مسجل في الحساب التجريبي ولكن كل مااسجل دخول مايعطيني اتصال  :Frown:   
وش الحل طول الله في اعماركم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، 
> نشكر الاداره وصاحب الموضوع على المبادره الطيبه ... 
> ولو تكرمتو عندي سؤال حول الميتا ترايدير ،،،  
> حيث انني مسجل في الحساب التجريبي ولكن كل مااسجل دخول مايعطيني اتصال   
> وش الحل طول الله في اعماركم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لك تحتاج الى بروكسى ليستطيع البرنامج الاتصال

----------


## karama

انا عندى استفسار عن شركة fxcm micro   عشان عن قريت ممكن افتح حساب حيقيقى ب 25$ بس كنت عاوز  
اعرف ينفع استخدم برنامج ميتا تريدر ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عندى استفسار عن شركة fxcm micro   عشان عن قريت ممكن افتح حساب حيقيقى ب 25$ بس كنت عاوز  
> اعرف ينفع استخدم برنامج ميتا تريدر ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 حسب علمى لا

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز ما هو افضل اعدادات البولنجر باند على الفرم الاربع ساعات  
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي العزيز ما هو افضل اعدادات البولنجر باند على الفرم الاربع ساعات  
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاعدادت الافتراضية اخى الكريم

----------


## اسعد

شكرا لك استاذنا الكريم على الاجابة ساحاول التطبيق عند افتتاح السوق باذن الله

----------


## hala2244

أسعد الله أوقاتك أستاذ سمير .
من فضلك أنا كنت حابه أستفسر بخصوص قائمة صفقات الحساب الي موجوده في برنامج  GTS بتاع شركة اف اكس سول .  
لو أنا عاريزه أعملها تصفيه . بمعنى اني مش عايزه كل ما أفتحها أشوف قائمة طويله عريضه من الصفات القديمه والجديده . وتبقى القائمه مزدحمه .. لا أنا عايزاها مثلا توريني الصفقات بتاعت الشهر دا . أو الأسبوع دا . وكده يعني . ممكن أعمل الحركه دي والا  لأ . 
تحياتي .

----------


## khalooody

.0
-+  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذنا الغالي  
انا ابي افتح حساب ب 100000 الف دولار ان شاء الله وانا اعمل على البرنامج التجريبي  عملت صفقات كبيره وطلعت بمبالغ خياليه خلال اسبوع واحد وكل هذا بالاعتماد على الله اولا ثم على تحركات السوق والمؤشرات الثلاثة حول الشموع اليابانية  
السؤال :- هل استخدم نفس الاستراتيجية مع الحساب الحقيقي ام اعتمد على نقاط الدعم والمقاومة من هذا المنتدى الرائع ؟؟ 
السؤال : هل المقصود بالدعم والمقاومة لليورو ام للدولار ؟؟ لانني  فهمت انها لليورو فقط  
واخيرا كل الشكر والتقدير لك استاذنا

----------


## A7MeD

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  بالنسبة لك تحتاج الى بروكسى ليستطيع البرنامج الاتصال

  
هل من الممكن الحصول على بروكسي وشغال طيب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المتداول الحديث

مرحبا انا جديد بس اريد اعرف ايش يعني نقاط الدعم و المقاومة وكذلك اريد اعرف ايش يعني سعر العرض والطلب 
واكون شاكر لكم

----------


## hala2244

> مرحبا انا جديد بس اريد اعرف ايش يعني نقاط الدعم و المقاومة وكذلك اريد اعرف ايش يعني سعر العرض والطلب 
> واكون شاكر لكم

 بعد اذن الاستاذ سمير . 
حبيت بس أشارك وأجاوب جواب بسيط على السؤال ده . 
أهلا بك أخي الكريم . سعر العرض ... يعني السعر الذي ستبيع به العمله . وسعر الطلب هو السعر الذي ستشتري به العمله .  يعني مثال بسيط . لما حضرتك بتروح على سوق الدهب بتقول للبياع ( بكام الدهب اليوم ؟؟؟ ) حيقلك عايز تعرف سعره بيع والا شراء ؟؟  يعني ايه .  يعني انت عايز تبيع الدهب والا تشتريه مني .  طبعا لو حتبيعه حيشتريه منك بسعر أرخص من سعر الشراء . يعني حيشتريه منك  بعشره دولار مثلا . لو جيت تشتريه تاني . حيبعهولك ب 13 دولار .  
الفرق ده هو ربح التاجر ( بياع الدهب  )    .  ده في سوق الفوركس اسمه سبريد . وهو الفرق بين سعر العرض والطلب وهو مصدر الربح الوحيد لشركة الوساطه الي حتفتح الحساب عندها . 
الدعم والمقاومه . الدعم هو النقطه التي يرتد منها سعر العمله للأعلى . يعني العمله مثلا فضلت نازله نازله نازله .... بترخص يعني .  بتيجي عند نقطه معينه بنلاحظ أنه خلاص ابتدت ترتفع للأعلى . النقطه دي تعتبر نقطه دعم دعمت السعر ورفعته لفوق . وبنلاحظها على الشارت بأنها بتعمل شكل زي حرف V  بتبقى شمعه في النص وعلى يمينها ويسارها شمعتين أعى منها . 
المقاومه عكسها تماما . بيكون السعر طالع طالع طالع والعمله بتغلى . حتى تصل الى نقطه معينه تبتدي تنزل . دي نقطه تقاوم ارتفاع السعر أكثر من ذلك وبترده للاسفل .   
طبعا النقطه دي . لا يعتد بها بشكل كبير الا في حالتين . اما أن تكون نقطه قويه جدا على فريم كبير زي اليومي أو الأسبوعي .. ونلاحظ أنه فعلا السعر انحدر منها أو ارتفع بشكل كبير وغير اتجاهه . أو أنه على الفريمات الصغيره يعني الساعه والربع ساعه بيكون السعر لمس النقطه دي أكثر من مره وفعلا ارتد منها . يعني مرتين تلاته كفيله بانها تثبتلي جدارة النقطه أو المستوى ده .  
متأسفه على الأطاله ويارب أكون عرفت أوضح الفكره ,.  
الاستاذ سمير حيصححلي لو عندي أي خطأ . أنا تلميذته من زمان . والعين لا تعلو على الحاجب .  
تحياتي .

----------


## cata.1966

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_ _بالنسبه لنقط الدعم والمقاومه التى تصدرها بعض المواقع الاخباريه_  _كيف يمكنى الاستفادة منها_ _شكرا_   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هى تساعدك فى معرفة الدعوم والمقاومات لكن تتاجر بيها لازم تكون عندك طريقة تشتغل على اساسها   وليس مجرد البيع من المقاومات والشراء من الدعوم   اعتبرها انه بيسهل عليك استخراج الدعوم والمقاومات    مع العلم انه هذه الدعوم والمقاومات كلها تعتمد على البايفوت اليومى          
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لستراتجه الوافى ذكر انه يتم تحديد الدعوم والمقاومه القويه على شارت الديلى
فهل هى قويه لانها على الديلى
ثم ذكر النقاط المتوسطه القوة على الساعه او الاربع ساعات
فهل متوسطه لانها على فريم الساعه
ثم ما رايك فى الاستراتجيه فهى سهله وبسيطه وانا مرتاح لها 
اريد النصيحه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
اريد مواضيع باللغة الانجليزية تتحدث عن الفوركس

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> .0
> -+  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استاذنا الغالي  
> انا ابي افتح حساب ب 100000 الف دولار ان شاء الله وانا اعمل على البرنامج التجريبي  عملت صفقات كبيره وطلعت بمبالغ خياليه خلال اسبوع واحد وكل هذا بالاعتماد على الله اولا ثم على تحركات السوق والمؤشرات الثلاثة حول الشموع اليابانية  
> السؤال :- هل استخدم نفس الاستراتيجية مع الحساب الحقيقي ام اعتمد على نقاط الدعم والمقاومة من هذا المنتدى الرائع ؟؟ 
> السؤال : هل المقصود بالدعم والمقاومة لليورو ام للدولار ؟؟ لانني  فهمت انها لليورو فقط  
> واخيرا كل الشكر والتقدير لك استاذنا

 لا عزيزي انصحك لا تغامر بهذا المبلغ حتى لو ربحت على الديمو لأن  
اخبرني احد الأخوه يوجد فرق بين الديموا والحقيقي فروق طفيفة بس مؤثرة
وإذا كنت ناجح اتبع نفس الطريقة

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوي عندي مشكله في الميتاتريدر من اكثر من ثلاث سنوات
لا يعمل عندي يعني مافيه إتصال أبداً وجربت طرق كثيرة وللأسف
بدون أي فائدة وماني عارف إذا ممكن أحصل الحل فعلن لمشكلتي
ولا خلاص أسلم للامر الواقع لأن المشكله أي شرح للعملات 
والشارتات والترند كلها على الميتاتريدر وهذا سببلي مشاكل 
لأني ماني عارف المسميات وماني فاهم أساساً الشروحات

----------


## سمير صيام

> أسعد الله أوقاتك أستاذ سمير .
> من فضلك أنا كنت حابه أستفسر بخصوص قائمة صفقات الحساب الي موجوده في برنامج  GTS بتاع شركة اف اكس سول .  
> لو أنا عاريزه أعملها تصفيه . بمعنى اني مش عايزه كل ما أفتحها أشوف قائمة طويله عريضه من الصفات القديمه والجديده . وتبقى القائمه مزدحمه .. لا أنا عايزاها مثلا توريني الصفقات بتاعت الشهر دا . أو الأسبوع دا . وكده يعني . ممكن أعمل الحركه دي والا  لأ . 
> تحياتي .

 يا هلا بيكى
ده يرجع الى طلب التقرير بتحددى فيه اذا كان اخر شهر او شهرين او اخر يومين او يوم او اسبوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> .0
> -+  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استاذنا الغالي  
> انا ابي افتح حساب ب 100000 الف دولار ان شاء الله وانا اعمل على البرنامج التجريبي  عملت صفقات كبيره وطلعت بمبالغ خياليه خلال اسبوع واحد وكل هذا بالاعتماد على الله اولا ثم على تحركات السوق والمؤشرات الثلاثة حول الشموع اليابانية  
> السؤال :- هل استخدم نفس الاستراتيجية مع الحساب الحقيقي ام اعتمد على نقاط الدعم والمقاومة من هذا المنتدى الرائع ؟؟ 
> السؤال : هل المقصود بالدعم والمقاومة لليورو ام للدولار ؟؟ لانني  فهمت انها لليورو فقط  
> واخيرا كل الشكر والتقدير لك استاذنا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لابد ان تتعلم كل فنون التحليل حتى تكون على علم بها 
اما بالنسبة لطريقتك فجربها على الاقل 6 شهور فان كانت ناجحة توكل على الله حقيقى

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل من الممكن الحصول على بروكسي وشغال طيب

 انا شخصيا معرفش بيجيبوه منين وان شاء الله احد الاخوة السعوديين يفيدك اكتر منى

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا انا جديد بس اريد اعرف ايش يعني نقاط الدعم و المقاومة وكذلك اريد اعرف ايش يعني سعر العرض والطلب 
> واكون شاكر لكم

  

> نعم بإمكاني مضاعفة رأس المال خلال اسبوع واحد 
> واعرف شخص يربح تقريبا 10000 دولار شهريا وتوجد استراتيجيات مضمونة الربح  
> وكل شيء يمكن يكون سهل إذا اجتهدت قليلا

  يوجد تناقض بين المشاركتين 
عموما عليك بكتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة لتعلم مبادئ الفوركس  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...ep-by-step.zip

----------


## سمير صيام

> _السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_ _بالنسبه لنقط الدعم والمقاومه التى تصدرها بعض المواقع الاخباريه_  _كيف يمكنى الاستفادة منها_ _شكرا_   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هى تساعدك فى معرفة الدعوم والمقاومات لكن تتاجر بيها لازم تكون عندك طريقة تشتغل على اساسها   وليس مجرد البيع من المقاومات والشراء من الدعوم   اعتبرها انه بيسهل عليك استخراج الدعوم والمقاومات    مع العلم انه هذه الدعوم والمقاومات كلها تعتمد على البايفوت اليومى          
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه لستراتجه الوافى ذكر انه يتم تحديد الدعوم والمقاومه القويه على شارت الديلى
> فهل هى قويه لانها على الديلى
> ثم ذكر النقاط المتوسطه القوة على الساعه او الاربع ساعات
> فهل متوسطه لانها على فريم الساعه
> ثم ما رايك فى الاستراتجيه فهى سهله وبسيطه وانا مرتاح لها 
> اريد النصيحه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا على الدايلى اقوى من الاربع ساعات ومن الساعة
ولقياس القوة تشوف الارتداد من هذه النقاط يكون اد ايه 
بالنسبة لاستراتيجية الوافى فمادام ناجح بها ومرتاح لها اكمل ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> اريد مواضيع باللغة الانجليزية تتحدث عن الفوركس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
كل الكتب ياباشا اصلا بالانجليزى  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/library

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخوي عندي مشكله في الميتاتريدر من اكثر من ثلاث سنوات
> لا يعمل عندي يعني مافيه إتصال أبداً وجربت طرق كثيرة وللأسف
> بدون أي فائدة وماني عارف إذا ممكن أحصل الحل فعلن لمشكلتي
> ولا خلاص أسلم للامر الواقع لأن المشكله أي شرح للعملات 
> والشارتات والترند كلها على الميتاتريدر وهذا سببلي مشاكل 
> لأني ماني عارف المسميات وماني فاهم أساساً الشروحات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مشكلتك هى مشكلة بروكسى فانت محتاج له ليستطيع الميتاتريدر الاتصال

----------


## توفيق12

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  كل الكتب ياباشا اصلا بالانجليزى  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/library

 لا اقصد الكتب فقط بل حتى مواضيع تتحدث عن الفوركس وتكون باللغة الانجليزية

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا اقصد الكتب فقط بل حتى مواضيع تتحدث عن الفوركس وتكون باللغة الانجليزية

 يبقى عليك بالمنتديات الاجنبية

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> مشكلتك هى مشكلة بروكسى فانت محتاج له ليستطيع الميتاتريدر الاتصال

 نعم بالفعل وبعد في شيء ثاني وهو يوجد برنامج اساسي يجب تنزيله للكمبيوتر وهو مخصص للبرامج التي تتصل اتصال مباشر بالإنترنت ما اذكر ايش اسمه لأن كانت عندي نفس المشكلة ونزلت هذا البرنامج واشتغل زي العسل  
ثانكس استاذنا الغالي :Good:

----------


## المتداول الحديث

اخي سمير ما هي افضل الأزواج؟؟ وما المقصود بالكيبل ؟؟ 
وما رأيك بالمتاجرة بالذهب هل هو في ارتفاع ؟؟ 
لأن احد المعارف فتح صفقة ذهب من شهر 7 وإلى الجين ما غلقها الأرباح وصلت عنده 63 الف

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> انا شخصيا معرفش بيجيبوه منين وان شاء الله احد الاخوة السعوديين يفيدك اكتر منى

 عندي واحد ممتاز فقط نزله على جهازك واعمل كونكت  
تفضل رابط التنزيل  http://hotspotshield.com/download/hs...41-install.exe 
تحياتي لك :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ما هي افضل الأزواج؟؟ وما المقصود بالكيبل ؟؟ 
> وما رأيك بالمتاجرة بالذهب هل هو في ارتفاع ؟؟ 
> لأن احد المعارف فتح صفقة ذهب من شهر 7 وإلى الجين ما غلقها الأرباح وصلت عنده 63 الف

 افضل الازواج هو اليورو دولار
والكيبل هو الباوند دولار
بالنسبة للذهب فمش محلله بصراحة

----------


## M-elgendy

> اخي سمير ما هي افضل الأزواج؟؟ وما المقصود بالكيبل ؟؟ 
> وما رأيك بالمتاجرة بالذهب هل هو في ارتفاع ؟؟ 
> لأن احد المعارف فتح صفقة ذهب من شهر 7 وإلى الجين ما غلقها الأرباح وصلت عنده 63 الف

 العملات الرئيسيه هى اكتر عملات تحترم التحليل الفنى مثل اليورو دولار .. الاسترلينى دولار .. الدولار ين 
والكيبل هو GBP/USD 
وبخصوص الذهب فهو علاقه عكسيه بينه وبين الدولار و الدولار احتمال يبدأ الموجه الصاعده القويه .. اذاً اعتقد من ذلك ان الدهب سوق يهبط 
---------

----------


## M-elgendy

> افضل الازواج هو اليورو دولار
> والكيبل هو الباوند دولار
> بالنسبة للذهب فمش محلله بصراحة

   :012:  :012:  :012:

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> العملات الرئيسيه هى اكتر عملات تحترم التحليل الفنى مثل اليورو دولار .. الاسترلينى دولار .. الدولار ين 
> والكيبل هو GBP/USD 
> وبخصوص الذهب فهو علاقه عكسيه بينه وبين الدولار و الدولار احتمال يبدأ الموجه الصاعده القويه .. اذاً اعتقد من ذلك ان الدهب سوق يهبط 
> ---------

 تسلموا انت واستاذنا سمير ع المعلومات يعني الذهب كل ما ارتفع الدولار ينخفض الذهب طيب الذهب صارله اشهر في الإرتفاع يعني متى تقريبا بتبدأ موجة الإرتفاع لدولار

----------


## BRUFEN

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  مشكلتك هى مشكلة بروكسى فانت محتاج له ليستطيع الميتاتريدر الاتصال

 يا اهلين وسهلين بأستاذ سمير إن شاء الله بخير وعافيه 
والله يا أخوي سمير حصلت فيه مواضيع قديمه هنا في
المتداول العربي عن طريق قوقل ولكن للأسف البروكسي
ما نفع يجوز لأن الموضوع قديم الله اعلم ولكن كيف طريقة 
البروكسي  ومن وين أجيبه

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اهلين وسهلين بأستاذ سمير إن شاء الله بخير وعافيه 
> والله يا أخوي سمير حصلت فيه مواضيع قديمه هنا في
> المتداول العربي عن طريق قوقل ولكن للأسف البروكسي
> ما نفع يجوز لأن الموضوع قديم الله اعلم ولكن كيف طريقة 
> البروكسي  ومن وين أجيبه

 هحاول اجيب لك بروكسى

----------


## BRUFEN

> هحاول اجيب لك بروكسى

 أكون شاكر ومقدر لشخصك الكريم وادعيلك عن ظهر الغيب ومن القلب 
سواء قدرت تجيبه أو لا يكفي أهتمامك وخذ راحتك أخوي بقدر إستطاعتك
يعني اكثر من ثلاث سنوات بدون أي نتيجبه أقدر أنتظر اكثر منها 
والله يكتب الخير لي ولك وللجميع يارب ويوفقنا لكل خير يا كريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> أكون شاكر ومقدر لشخصك الكريم وادعيلك عن ظهر الغيب ومن القلب 
> سواء قدرت تجيبه أو لا يكفي أهتمامك وخذ راحتك أخوي بقدر إستطاعتك
> يعني اكثر من ثلاث سنوات بدون أي نتيجبه أقدر أنتظر اكثر منها 
> والله يكتب الخير لي ولك وللجميع يارب ويوفقنا لكل خير يا كريم

 جرب ده وهو اى بى لفك الحجب 
206.18.161.49:1950

----------


## M-elgendy

> تسلموا انت واستاذنا سمير ع المعلومات يعني الذهب كل ما ارتفع الدولار ينخفض الذهب طيب الذهب صارله اشهر في الإرتفاع يعني متى تقريبا بتبدأ موجة الإرتفاع لدولار

  تابع هذا الموضوع فيه خير ان شاء الله 
وهو يتحدث عن ان الموجه الصاعده القويه للدولار قد اشتغلت فتيلها  :Big Grin:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81967.html

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> تابع هذا الموضوع فيه خير ان شاء الله 
> وهو يتحدث عن ان الموجه الصاعده القويه للدولار قد اشتغلت فتيلها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81967.html

 هلا ومرحبا هع الموضوع شكلة رعب لأصحاب الذهب اخاف يحترق السوق كامل  :Cry Smile:  :No3:

----------


## المتداول الحديث

اخواني حبيت استفسر واعرف ما هو الهيدج ولماذا يستخدم او متى يستخدم وما فائدة عكس الصفقة ومتى تعكس 
شكرا لكم اساتذتنا

----------


## المتداول الحديث

اريد درس او موضوع عن قرآءة الشارتات

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أريد كتابة الاستمارة الخاصة بالغاء الفوائد الربوية وأريد معرفة ما هي الخانات المطلوب كتابتها والخانات الغير مطلوبه والفرق بين اسم المستخدم والاسم الكامل
جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا أريد كتابة الاستمارة الخاصة بالغاء الفوائد الربوية وأريد معرفة ما هي الخانات المطلوب كتابتها والخانات الغير مطلوبه والفرق بين اسم المستخدم والاسم الكامل
> جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 مرحبا  
استمارة إلغاء الفوائد الربوية يمكن طلبها من طاقم الدعم الفني لشركة المنتسب لها إذا كان لديها خدمة الحسابات الإسلامية  
الفرق بين اسم المستخدم والاسم الكامل 
اسم المستخدم هو الاسم الخاص بحسابك او الذي تستخدمة لدخول في برنامج المتاجرة  
الأسم الكامل هو اسمك الشخصي مثل (( فلان بن فلان بن فلان ((الفلاني))  
تحياتي :Good:

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

> مرحبا  
> استمارة إلغاء الفوائد الربوية يمكن طلبها من طاقم الدعم الفني لشركة المنتسب لها إذا كان لديها خدمة الحسابات الإسلامية  
> الفرق بين اسم المستخدم والاسم الكامل 
> اسم المستخدم هو الاسم الخاص بحسابك او الذي تستخدمة لدخول في برنامج المتاجرة  
> الأسم الكامل هو اسمك الشخصي مثل (( فلان بن فلان بن فلان ((الفلاني))  
> تحياتي

 أنا أقوم بفتح الحساب لدى شركة أفكسول عن طريق المتداول العربي ومطلوب ارسال هذه الاستمارة مع المستندات الاخرى مثل صورة الجواز وغيره هذا يعني أني الان ليس لدي حساب حقيقي وليس لدي أسم مستخدم او رقم حساب
جزاكم الله خيرا على تعاونكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محمد العزب

> أنا أقوم بفتح الحساب لدى شركة أفكسول عن طريق المتداول العربي ومطلوب ارسال هذه الاستمارة مع المستندات الاخرى مثل صورة الجواز وغيره هذا يعني أني الان ليس لدي حساب حقيقي وليس لدي أسم مستخدم او رقم حساب
> جزاكم الله خيرا على تعاونكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

 حضرتك هتكتب في خانة اسم المستخدم ورقم الحساب
new

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

> حضرتك هتكتب في خانة اسم المستخدم ورقم الحساب  new

  جزاك الله خيرا 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني حبيت استفسر واعرف ما هو الهيدج ولماذا يستخدم او متى يستخدم وما فائدة عكس الصفقة ومتى تعكس 
> شكرا لكم اساتذتنا

 اخى الكريم واضح انك تعرف معلومات ولا اعرف معنى سؤالك لنا عنها مرة اخرى
يعنمى انت تعلم ان الهيدج هو فتح صفقات معاكسة للصفقة الاصلية بدليل باقى سؤالك فماذا السؤال
وهذه ليست المرة الاولى  
بالنسبة للاجابة اعتقد انك تعرف الاجابة

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> اخى الكريم واضح انك تعرف معلومات ولا اعرف معنى سؤالك لنا عنها مرة اخرى
> يعنمى انت تعلم ان الهيدج هو فتح صفقات معاكسة للصفقة الاصلية بدليل باقى سؤالك فماذا السؤال
> وهذه ليست المرة الاولى  
> بالنسبة للاجابة اعتقد انك تعرف الاجابة

 آسف اخي قد اكون ازعجتك 
صح انا اعرف معنى الهيدج لكن ما فهمت كيف آليته بظبط مستغرب كيف افتح صفقة لنفس الزوج ولكن بالعكس يعني ايش الفايدة مثلا سعر العملة في إرتفاع لازم نشتري كيف نعمل صفقتين بيع وشراء لنفس الزوج كذا بنخسر  
ارجوا التوضيح 
وارجوا تقبل اسئلتنا بصدر رحب :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> آسف اخي قد اكون ازعجتك 
> صح انا اعرف معنى الهيدج لكن ما فهمت كيف آليته بظبط مستغرب كيف افتح صفقة لنفس الزوج ولكن بالعكس يعني ايش الفايدة مثلا سعر العملة في إرتفاع لازم نشتري كيف نعمل صفقتين بيع وشراء لنفس الزوج كذا بنخسر  
> ارجوا التوضيح 
> وارجوا تقبل اسئلتنا بصدر رحب

 ولايهمك ياباشا
الهيدج فائدته هو ايقاف الخسائر او ايقاف الارباح 
فى حالة ايقاف الخسائر وذلك لكونى دخلت صفقة وعكست عليا كثيرا ولا اعراف توجه العملة فاقوم بالهيدج حتى ارى نقطة مناسبة لفك الهيدج وسير الصفقة الباقية فى الاتجاه المطلوب 
اما فى حالة ايقاف الارباح ويستفاد فيها من يعمل مثلا بايليوت ويكون مع الاتجاه الاساسى وهناك موجة تصحيحية اريد الاستفادة منها فاقوم بالتهديج وافكه عند انتهاء الموجة التصحيحية

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> ولايهمك ياباشا
> الهيدج فائدته هو ايقاف الخسائر او ايقاف الارباح 
> فى حالة ايقاف الخسائر وذلك لكونى دخلت صفقة وعكست عليا كثيرا ولا اعراف توجه العملة فاقوم بالهيدج حتى ارى نقطة مناسبة لفك الهيدج وسير الصفقة الباقية فى الاتجاه المطلوب 
> اما فى حالة ايقاف الارباح ويستفاد فيها من يعمل مثلا بايليوت ويكون مع الاتجاه الاساسى وهناك موجة تصحيحية اريد الاستفادة منها فاقوم بالتهديج وافكه عند انتهاء الموجة التصحيحية

 شكرا للتوضيح واتمنى لو اشوف مثال مصور كذا يكون الفكرة توضح للجميع والي ما يعرف :015:  
تسلم استاذي الغالي :Eh S(7):

----------


## kkk

أستاذى / سمير .
                          السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
بالنسبة للازواج التى تشترك مع الدولار هل لها علاقة مع بعضها مثلا عندما يكون سعر الدولار ينخفض فى زوج اليور/دولار من الممكن أعتبار أن الدولار ينخفض أيضا فى زوج الباوند / دولار ...
                                                                                                               وشكراا

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا للتوضيح واتمنى لو اشوف مثال مصور كذا يكون الفكرة توضح للجميع والي ما يعرف 
> تسلم استاذي الغالي

 ان شاء الله هحاول ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى / سمير .
>                           السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
> بالنسبة للازواج التى تشترك مع الدولار هل لها علاقة مع بعضها مثلا عندما يكون سعر الدولار ينخفض فى زوج اليور/دولار من الممكن أعتبار أن الدولار ينخفض أيضا فى زوج الباوند / دولار ...
>                                                                                                                وشكراا

 طبعا يوجد علاقة بين الازواج وبعضها والجدول المرفق يوضح ذلك

----------


## اسعد

السلام عليكم 
قبل كل شئ اسف لان اسئلتي قد تبدو ساذجة بعض الشئ لاني مبتدئ في الفوركس فعذرا وصبرا معي 
اما سؤالي فهو عن الهيدج فقد قرات سؤال الاخ الذي سبقني وكنت اريد معرفة هل ان الصفقة الثانية التي نفتحها والتي تكون معاكسة للصفقة الاصلية هل تبدا من نفس نقطة بدئ الصفقة الاولى ام من نقطة اخرى فان كان من نفس النقطة فهل هذا يعني بانها ستتفعل بعد خسارة عدد معين من النقاط وهل تبقى الصفقة الاولى مفتوحة ام تغلق على خسارة وكيف يتم عمل الهيدج هل يتم يدويا ام عن طريق اكسبيرت وكيف اقوم بها ان كان يدويا ؟
اعذرني يا استاذنا الكريم لكثرة الاسئلة ولكني والله اريد ان اتعلم وليس لي بعد الله غيركم

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> قبل كل شئ اسف لان اسئلتي قد تبدو ساذجة بعض الشئ لاني مبتدئ في الفوركس فعذرا وصبرا معي 
> اما سؤالي فهو عن الهيدج فقد قرات سؤال الاخ الذي سبقني وكنت اريد معرفة هل ان الصفقة الثانية التي نفتحها والتي تكون معاكسة للصفقة الاصلية هل تبدا من نفس نقطة بدئ الصفقة الاولى ام من نقطة اخرى فان كان من نفس النقطة فهل هذا يعني بانها ستتفعل بعد خسارة عدد معين من النقاط وهل تبقى الصفقة الاولى مفتوحة ام تغلق على خسارة وكيف يتم عمل الهيدج هل يتم يدويا ام عن طريق اكسبيرت وكيف اقوم بها ان كان يدويا ؟
> اعذرني يا استاذنا الكريم لكثرة الاسئلة ولكني والله اريد ان اتعلم وليس لي بعد الله غيركم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
صفقة الهيدج تفتح من السعر اللى فتحت بيه وقت الهيدج وليس الصفقة الاولى
وطبعا بيكون مع الاحتفاظ الصفقة الاولى  
والهيدج ممكن يكون يدوى او باكسبيرت

----------


## yousiif

أخي سمير .. 
أنا جديد على هذا المنتدى .. كنت أبحث عن أحد يساعدني في صنع اكسبيرت غير معقد على ما أظن .. ورأيت الكثير من ابداعات الأخوة المبرمجين هنا ..  
فهل لا زالوا يسدون خدماتهم لأعضاء المنتدى  :Regular Smile:   
لقد خجلت من كثرة ما طلبت هذا الاكسبيرت .. أكثر من أربع مرات .. دون جدوى ..  
هل تستطيع المساعده ..    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81848.html#post1380631 
جزاك الله خيراً
أبو عمر

----------


## اسعد

شكرا لك يا استاذ على سرعة الاجابة ولي سؤال اخر بخصوص الهيدج هل هناك شركات تمنع الهيدج ام انها تعتبر صفقات عادية

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي سمير .. 
> أنا جديد على هذا المنتدى .. كنت أبحث عن أحد يساعدني في صنع اكسبيرت غير معقد على ما أظن .. ورأيت الكثير من ابداعات الأخوة المبرمجين هنا ..  
> فهل لا زالوا يسدون خدماتهم لأعضاء المنتدى   
> لقد خجلت من كثرة ما طلبت هذا الاكسبيرت .. أكثر من أربع مرات .. دون جدوى ..  
> هل تستطيع المساعده ..    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81848.html#post1380631 
> جزاك الله خيراً
> أبو عمر

 ان شاء الله تجد من يصنعه لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لك يا استاذ على سرعة الاجابة ولي سؤال اخر بخصوص الهيدج هل هناك شركات تمنع الهيدج ام انها تعتبر صفقات عادية

 الشركات الامريكية المسجلة فى NFA تمنعه امتثالا لقرارات المنظمة

----------


## kkk

> طبعا يوجد علاقة بين الازواج وبعضها والجدول المرفق يوضح ذلك

    
أستاذى أنا أسف بس يا ريت توضح الجدول بعد أذنك علشان مش قادر أفسره

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى أنا أسف بس يا ريت توضح الجدول بعد أذنك علشان مش قادر أفسره

 يعنى كمثال 
اليورو دولار مع الباوند دولار بيختلفوا مع بعض بنسبة 21.1%
ومعنى ذلك انهم بيتفقوا فى الحركة بنسبة 78.9%

----------


## kkk

أستاذى أنا مركز على التحليل الفنى فى تحليل التشارت على الديمو وببعد عن الاخبار ..بس عاوز أعرف تأثير الاخبار وممكن أتعامل معها أزاى ...

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> أستاذى / سمير .
>                           السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
> بالنسبة للازواج التى تشترك مع الدولار هل لها علاقة مع بعضها مثلا عندما يكون سعر الدولار ينخفض فى زوج اليور/دولار من الممكن أعتبار أن الدولار ينخفض أيضا فى زوج الباوند / دولار ...
>                                                                                                                وشكراا

 ربما تقصد الأزواج المباشر والأزواج الغير مباشرة ؟؟ :016:  
شوف في الأزواج المباشرة تكون العلاقة طردية واما الأزواج الغير مباشرة تكون العلاقة عكسية :Emoticon1:

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> شكرا لك يا استاذ على سرعة الاجابة ولي سؤال اخر بخصوص الهيدج هل هناك شركات تمنع الهيدج ام انها تعتبر صفقات عادية

 *الهيدج ممنوع في الشركات الأمريكية ولكن شركة fxsol فرع استراليا يسمح بالهيدج*

----------


## yousiif

> ان شاء الله تجد من يصنعه لك

  
أتمنى ذلك ..

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> أخي سمير .. 
> أنا جديد على هذا المنتدى .. كنت أبحث عن أحد يساعدني في صنع اكسبيرت غير معقد على ما أظن .. ورأيت الكثير من ابداعات الأخوة المبرمجين هنا ..  
> فهل لا زالوا يسدون خدماتهم لأعضاء المنتدى   
> لقد خجلت من كثرة ما طلبت هذا الاكسبيرت .. أكثر من أربع مرات .. دون جدوى ..  
> هل تستطيع المساعده ..    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81848.html#post1380631 
> جزاك الله خيراً
> أبو عمر

 اقولك شيء عزيزي لو كان عندك دجاجة تبيض ذهب هل ستعطيها احد او هل ستبيعها ؟؟ طبعا لا والف لا  
عرفت الحين الإجابة ليش ما في اكسبرت مجاني مضبوط  :Drive1:

----------


## yousiif

> اقولك شيء عزيزي لو كان عندك دجاجة تبيض ذهب هل ستعطيها احد او هل ستبيعها ؟؟ طبعا لا والف لا  
> عرفت الحين الإجابة ليش ما في اكسبرت مجاني مضبوط

 الظاهر المجاني والغير مجاني .. !  :016:  
تحياتي

----------


## فتى الأمجاد

كشخص مبتدئ ولدي الكثير من الإرتباطات فما هي أفضل طريقة للمضاربة أتبعها؟؟ الساعة أم النصف ساعة أم الربع ساعة أم ماذا؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى أنا مركز على التحليل الفنى فى تحليل التشارت على الديمو وببعد عن الاخبار ..بس عاوز أعرف تأثير الاخبار وممكن أتعامل معها أزاى ...

 الاخبار مهمة ولكن ليس نتيجة الخبر لكن لابد من المام بالتحليل الاساسى اجمالا 
لكن يمكنك البعد عن الاخبار القوية

----------


## سمير صيام

> كشخص مبتدئ ولدي الكثير من الإرتباطات فما هي أفضل طريقة للمضاربة أتبعها؟؟ الساعة أم النصف ساعة أم الربع ساعة أم ماذا؟؟

 يبقى الافضل لك الاربع ساعات فيما فوق

----------


## المتداول الحديث

> كشخص مبتدئ ولدي الكثير من الإرتباطات فما هي أفضل طريقة للمضاربة أتبعها؟؟ الساعة أم النصف ساعة أم الربع ساعة أم ماذا؟؟

 انا اتبع ال5 قايق ومرتاح جدا اخرج بربح ولله الحمد :Big Grin:

----------


## المتداول الحديث

شباب انا دخلت بمبلغ 250 دولار ايش هي الإستراتيجية الي اتبعها وشو تنصحوني ارجوكم ساعدوني شو اسوي  كيف ادير الحساب بدون ما يخسر 
انا ما يهمني إذا خسرته بس اهم شيء ابي طريقة صحيحة كيف اديره وهو صغير

----------


## اسعد

> *الهيدج ممنوع في الشركات الأمريكية ولكن شركة fxsol فرع استراليا يسمح بالهيدج*

  الف شكر

----------


## اسعد

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم لي بسؤال وهو عند رسم ترند على اليومي او الاسبوعي او حتى على الساعات ما هو اقل عدد من الوحدات الزمنية اللازمة لاعتبار الترند صحيحا بمعنى اخر وعلى فرض ان الترند قد كسر وابتدا ترند جديد فهل تكفي شمعتين ام ثلاثة ام اربعة شمعات جديدة لكي نستطيع رسم ترند جديد والاعتماد عليه 
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحتم لي بسؤال وهو عند رسم ترند على اليومي او الاسبوعي او حتى على الساعات ما هو اقل عدد من الوحدات الزمنية اللازمة لاعتبار الترند صحيحا بمعنى اخر وعلى فرض ان الترند قد كسر وابتدا ترند جديد فهل تكفي شمعتين ام ثلاثة ام اربعة شمعات جديدة لكي نستطيع رسم ترند جديد والاعتماد عليه 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للترند الجديد فاول شرط فيه هو كسر الترند القديم ونجاح اعادة الاختبار 
كذلك لو كان هناك دعم او مقاومة قريب جدا من كسر الترند يتم كسره ايضا ليعطى تاكيد للكسر
شرط اضافى انه ايليوت يدعم موجة جديدة للترند وليس موجة تصحيحية

----------


## اسعد

شكرا على الرد ولكني لم افهم  معنى  ايليوت هذه لو سمحت تشرحها لي ولو باختصار

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا على الرد ولكني لم افهم  معنى  ايليوت هذه لو سمحت تشرحها لي ولو باختصار

 ايليوت احد فنون التحليل الفنى وتعتمد على شكل مسار العملة فى موجات

----------


## اسعد

ربما ساثقل عليك استاذنا الكريم ولكني اتمنى لو كان لديك رابط يشرح الايليوت 
ولك الشكر الجزيل مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> ربما ساثقل عليك استاذنا الكريم ولكني اتمنى لو كان لديك رابط يشرح الايليوت 
> ولك الشكر الجزيل مقدما

 اتفضل الموضوع ده هيفيدك جدا ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26794.html

----------


## kkk

أستاذى  :ما هى أفضل المتوسطات المستخدمه مع الفوركس ؟
فأنا أستخدم المتوسط العادى 14 يوم على الشارت الدايلى هل من الممكن أن أستخدمه أيضاا على شارت 4 ساعات ...
شكراا لسعة صدركم وبارك الله فيكم .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى  :ما هى أفضل المتوسطات المستخدمه مع الفوركس ؟
> فأنا أستخدم المتوسط العادى 14 يوم على الشارت الدايلى هل من الممكن أن أستخدمه أيضاا على شارت 4 ساعات ...
> شكراا لسعة صدركم وبارك الله فيكم .

 نعم يمكنك استخدامه على الاربع ساعات
واعدادات الموفنج كثيرة جدا

----------


## هشام عبد الحليم

انا مبتدىء درست الفوركس نظريا كويس جدا واشتغلت فتره على حساب ديمو وحققت عليها ارباح بس بدون ما اتعلم اى استراتيجيه  وكنت شغال على شارت 5 دقايق بصفقات سريعه وكنت كويس  بعد كده اتعلمت كذا استراتيجيه  وبقيت حاسس انى تايه حاسس ان اسلوبى القديم 5 دقايق و صفقات سريعه بيبقى معتمد على الحظ اكتر وفى نفس الوقت الاستراتيجيات اللى اتعلمتها اعتقد انها مش للمبتدئين يعنى عايزه وقت طويل و المعرفه بتفاصيل اكتر  فيا ريت تدلنى على النقطة اللى ابدأ منها طريق جديد

----------


## فتى الأمجاد

> انا مبتدىء درست الفوركس نظريا كويس جدا  واشتغلت فتره على حساب ديمو وحققت عليها ارباح بس بدون ما اتعلم اى استراتيجيه وكنت شغال على شارت 5 دقايق بصفقات سريعه وكنت كويس  بعد كده اتعلمت كذا استراتيجيه وبقيت حاسس انى تايه حاسس ان اسلوبى القديم 5 دقايق و صفقات سريعه بيبقى معتمد على الحظ اكتر وفى نفس الوقت الاستراتيجيات اللى اتعلمتها اعتقد انها مش للمبتدئين يعنى عايزه وقت طويل و المعرفه بتفاصيل اكتر   فيا ريت تدلنى على النقطة اللى ابدأ منها طريق جديد

 دا احنا زي بعض يا باشا .. اتمنى من الأخوة تنويرنا وجزاهم الله خيرا.

----------


## kkk

> نعم يمكنك استخدامه على الاربع ساعات
> واعدادات الموفنج كثيرة جدا

 شكراا أستاذى فهل من الافضل أستخدم متوسط واحد أم متوسطين أم ثلاثه ...وما هى الاعدات فى ذلك بالنسبة لتحليل شارت ديلى الفوركس ..ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## المتداول الحديث

هل في شخص يحب الخير ويعطينا مؤشرحلو يوضح اماكن البيع والشراء انا عندي واحد بس اريد اجرب إذا في ثانيات عشان المقارنة

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مبتدىء درست الفوركس نظريا كويس جدا واشتغلت فتره على حساب ديمو وحققت عليها ارباح بس بدون ما اتعلم اى استراتيجيه  وكنت شغال على شارت 5 دقايق بصفقات سريعه وكنت كويس  بعد كده اتعلمت كذا استراتيجيه  وبقيت حاسس انى تايه حاسس ان اسلوبى القديم 5 دقايق و صفقات سريعه بيبقى معتمد على الحظ اكتر وفى نفس الوقت الاستراتيجيات اللى اتعلمتها اعتقد انها مش للمبتدئين يعنى عايزه وقت طويل و المعرفه بتفاصيل اكتر  فيا ريت تدلنى على النقطة اللى ابدأ منها طريق جديد

  

> دا احنا زي بعض يا باشا .. اتمنى من الأخوة تنويرنا وجزاهم الله خيرا.

 مشكلتك التنقل بين الاستراتيجيات ومادام كنت ناجح مكنتش بحثت وراء الاستراتيجيات 
لكن ينقصك تعلم ادوات التحليل الفنى مثل الترند - الدعم والمقاومة - الفايبوناشتى - النماذج - الشموع - الدايفرجنس

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراا أستاذى فهل من الافضل أستخدم متوسط واحد أم متوسطين أم ثلاثه ...وما هى الاعدات فى ذلك بالنسبة لتحليل شارت ديلى الفوركس ..ولكم جزيل الشكر

 ليس افضلية لكن ما يتوافق معك 
يعنى ممكن واحد يشتغل على موفنج واحد ومرتاح 
والاخر غير مرتاح لموفنج واحد وبيشتغل على تقاطع اتنين مع بعض
وفى ثالث لا نافع معه واحد ولا اتنين ولازم ثلاثة 
اللى يحكم كده تجربتك الشخصية مع الموفنجات 
لكن مينفعش احكم بتجربتى انا واقول انها الافضلية لك

----------


## kkk

بارك الله فيك
أستاذ

----------


## a77med

السلام عليكم  
صباح الخير استاذ سمير  
الحقيقة كنت محتاج من حضرتك تقولى ياريت مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق البورصات بتوقيت 
مصر من فضلك  
شكرا وفى انتظار ردك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> صباح الخير استاذ سمير  
> الحقيقة كنت محتاج من حضرتك تقولى ياريت مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق البورصات بتوقيت 
> مصر من فضلك  
> شكرا وفى انتظار ردك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اضبط الموقع ده على توقيت مصر  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

----------


## هشام عبد الحليم

> مشكلتك التنقل بين الاستراتيجيات ومادام كنت ناجح مكنتش بحثت وراء الاستراتيجيات   لكن ينقصك تعلم ادوات التحليل الفنى مثل الترند - الدعم والمقاومة - الفايبوناشتى - النماذج - الشموع - الدايفرجنس

 انا فعلا كنت ناجح بالاسلوب اللى كنت ماشى بيه يعنى فى الاسبوع الاول انا حققت ربح ب 931 نقطة و اول ما بدات اغير الاستراتيجيه فى اسابيع عدت من غير محقق ربح كنت بلاقى نفسى مش قادر احدد نقطة الدخول او الخروج واسابيع بقفل على خساره  بس دلوقتى شايف ان اسلوبى اللى بدات بيه كان بيمشى بالحظ بشكل اكبر  دلوقتى  احاول ارتب اوراقى تانى وامشى باسلوبى وطوره شويه واتعلم ادوات التحليل ولا ابحث عن استراتيجيه جيده اطبقها واحاول اتقنها ؟  سؤال فنى : هل من الممكن انى اتعامل مع الشارتات بغض النظر عن الزوج  بمعنى ( انى افتح الشارت ولما اتوقع انه هيرتفع اشترى ولما يرتفع ابيع والعكس بدون ما اهتم ان العملتين اللى على الشارت عملات مباشره او غير مباشره )

----------


## yousiif

سؤال الى الأخ سمير .. 
عندما اعمل Back test لاي اكسبيرت .. 
ما الفرق بين فريم 1 أو 5 أو 15 أو 30 ..... الخ 
لماذا يذهب البعض في فحص النتائج على الساعه أو أكثر .. 
أليس النتائج في اختيار الدقيقة الواحده تكون أكثرهم دقة ؟   
شكراً

----------


## yousiif

صحيح .. وهل يوجد أي إعدادات خاصة بالفريم عند تشغيل الاكسبيرت على حساب حقيقي .. ؟

----------


## zenab-elghazaly

سؤالى لحضرتك .. اذا كان باستطاعتكم امدادى بملف لحساب زكاة المال الخاصة بالفوريكس لانى بحثت عنه كثيرا في المنتديات ولم اجده ... واكون شاكرة.
ربما يكون سؤال في غير موضعه ...لكن ماوجدت مكان بالمنتدي انسب للسؤال من هنا وان شاء الله  اجد الجواب لديكم...

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا فعلا كنت ناجح بالاسلوب اللى كنت ماشى بيه يعنى فى الاسبوع الاول انا حققت ربح ب 931 نقطة و اول ما بدات اغير الاستراتيجيه فى اسابيع عدت من غير محقق ربح كنت بلاقى نفسى مش قادر احدد نقطة الدخول او الخروج واسابيع بقفل على خساره  بس دلوقتى شايف ان اسلوبى اللى بدات بيه كان بيمشى بالحظ بشكل اكبر  دلوقتى  احاول ارتب اوراقى تانى وامشى باسلوبى وطوره شويه واتعلم ادوات التحليل ولا ابحث عن استراتيجيه جيده اطبقها واحاول اتقنها ؟  سؤال فنى : هل من الممكن انى اتعامل مع الشارتات بغض النظر عن الزوج  بمعنى ( انى افتح الشارت ولما اتوقع انه هيرتفع اشترى ولما يرتفع ابيع والعكس بدون ما اهتم ان العملتين اللى على الشارت عملات مباشره او غير مباشره )

 تمام اهتم بتطوير نفسك بادوات التحليل الفنى وطبعا ممكن تراقب حركة السعر وبناء عليها تاخد قرارك لكن الاهم انه يكون عندك الحاسة اللى تقدر تحدد بيها اتجاه العملة بناء على الحركة اللى قدامك

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال الى الأخ سمير .. 
> عندما اعمل Back test لاي اكسبيرت .. 
> ما الفرق بين فريم 1 أو 5 أو 15 أو 30 ..... الخ 
> لماذا يذهب البعض في فحص النتائج على الساعه أو أكثر .. 
> أليس النتائج في اختيار الدقيقة الواحده تكون أكثرهم دقة ؟   
> شكراً

 المفروض فى الباك تست انك بتختبر الطريقة على الفريم المذكور 
يعنى لو عندك اكسبيرت بيشتغل على الربع ساعة ايه الداعى تختبره على الساعة او الخمس دقائق 
بالنسبة لاى من الفريمات ادق فان شاء الله احد المبرمجين يفيدوك اكتر منى فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> صحيح .. وهل يوجد أي إعدادات خاصة بالفريم عند تشغيل الاكسبيرت على حساب حقيقي .. ؟

 ده ترجع الى طبيعة كل اكسبيرت

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤالى لحضرتك .. اذا كان باستطاعتكم امدادى بملف لحساب زكاة المال الخاصة بالفوريكس لانى بحثت عنه كثيرا في المنتديات ولم اجده ... واكون شاكرة.
> ربما يكون سؤال في غير موضعه ...لكن ماوجدت مكان بالمنتدي انسب للسؤال من هنا وان شاء الله  اجد الجواب لديكم...

 اهلا بك اختى الكريمة
كيفية حساب الزكاة انا كنت طلبت من اخونا ابو ايمن المصرى وهو للاسف لم يستكمل الموضوع
هسال احد الشيوخ عن موضوع الزكاة وكيفية حسابها فى الفوركس سواء للخاسرين او الرابحين

----------


## tskdream

عناية الاستاذ/ سمير (حفظه الله) أرجو التكرم بإفادتى عن إمكانية نقل السعر (Bid) بصورة مباشرة من برنامج الميتا تريدر4 إلي الاكسيل لاكثر من زوج مثل الذهب والنفط ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## zenab-elghazaly

جزيت خيرا وانا في انتظار الجواب باذن الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> عناية الاستاذ/ سمير (حفظه الله) أرجو التكرم بإفادتى عن إمكانية نقل السعر (Bid) بصورة مباشرة من برنامج الميتا تريدر4 إلي الاكسيل لاكثر من زوج مثل الذهب والنفط ، مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى

 افتح الفولدر اللى بيه الميتاتريدر عندك هتلاقى ملف اسكل باسم dde - sample
افتحه هتلاقى فيه رابط للاسعار من الميتا عندك 
مع الدخلو على tools  فى الميتا واختيار option  وهتلاقى قائمة باسم server  هتعلم على enable dde server

----------


## tskdream

> افتح الفولدر اللى بيه الميتاتريدر عندك هتلاقى ملف اسكل باسم dde - sample    افتحه هتلاقى فيه رابط للاسعار من الميتا عندك  مع الدخلو على tools فى الميتا واختيار option وهتلاقى قائمة باسم server هتعلم  على enable dde server ==========

 الأخ سمير لايوجد بين الازواج في صفحة الاكسيل الذهب والنفط والسؤال أخى سمير كيف يمكن إضافة الذهب والنفط إلي هذه القائمة بصفحة الاكسيل ، وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ سمير لايوجد بين الازواج في صفحة الاكسيل الذهب والنفط والسؤال أخى سمير كيف يمكن إضافة الذهب والنفط إلي هذه القائمة بصفحة الاكسيل ، وشكراً

 اخى الكريم ال تريد موجود فيها الدهب والفضة ويمكنك تشغيله عادى

----------


## kkk

أستاذى القدير/سمير  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل الفائدة فى المؤاشرات تكمن فى الدايفراجنس فقط  ؟*

----------


## kkk

سؤال أخر من فضلك ولكنه خارج التحليل :   هل تكرار الاسئلة اليومية يسبب لك الملل ؟
لان هذا مجهود يعينك الله عليه ...ولك جزيل الشكر...
                                                                   تلميذكم

----------


## اسعد

السلام عليكم 
استاذي الكريم انا بدات بقراءة الاسئلة والاجوبة من بداية هذا الموضوع ووصلت الى صفحة 30 يعني لم يبقى لي الا 550 صفحة هانت 
المهم استوقفني سؤال لاحد الاخوة عن كيفية تصغير النقطة في برنامج ال fxsol  وقد اجبته مشكورا ولكن لماذا جعلنا الرافعة 1:400 الا يمكن ابقائها 1:200 مثلا او اقل ؟
وهذه نسخة للسؤال والاجابة عليه  اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة noualia   _نعم اخي الكريم، اردت تصغير قيمة البيب لانه لدي حساب مصغر300 دولارfxsol،فاذا فتحت صفقة
مثلا على زوج يورو/دولار.وضرب الستوب لوز ب عشرون نقطة،معناها ان قيمة الحساب تصبح280
دولار.اما اذا غيرنا قيمة النقطة من 1 دولار لواحد 1سنت فيمكن تحمل تلك الخسارة،ثم انه يمكنني بعد
هذا التغيير ان اعمل على اكثر من زوج،_  من داخل برنامج FXSOL ستجد قائمة TRADING TOOLS افتح القائمة ستجد ACCOUNT RULES اختار TRADING LEVERAGE واجعلها 1:400  اختار LOT AMOUNT واجعلها 1  واختار UNIT SIZE واجعلها 1000   كده ان شاء الله النقطة = 0.10 دولار (10 سنت وليس سنت)  
ولي سؤال ثاني لو تكرمتم 
ما المقصود بالرينج والرالي 
وسؤال ثالث 
لا اجد زوجي الاسترليني /كندي   ولا زوج اليورو /كندي  في الميتاتريدر فهل استطيع اضافتهما بطريقة ما ام انني مقيد بما هو موجود في البرنامج فقط 
والف شكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذى القدير/سمير  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هل الفائدة فى المؤاشرات تكمن فى الدايفراجنس فقط  ؟*

 لا طبعا لكن ممكن حد يشتغل بمؤشرات وينجح بيها
المؤشرات هى تساير السعر والدايفرجنس يعطى تنبيه بتغيير الاتجاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال أخر من فضلك ولكنه خارج التحليل :   هل تكرار الاسئلة اليومية يسبب لك الملل ؟
> لان هذا مجهود يعينك الله عليه ...ولك جزيل الشكر...
>                                                                    تلميذكم

 لا ابدا والله وهتلاقى الموضوع ده ملئ بالاسئلة المكررة وبجاوب عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي الكريم انا بدات بقراءة الاسئلة والاجوبة من بداية هذا الموضوع ووصلت الى صفحة 30 يعني لم يبقى لي الا 550 صفحة هانت 
> المهم استوقفني سؤال لاحد الاخوة عن كيفية تصغير النقطة في برنامج ال fxsol  وقد اجبته مشكورا ولكن لماذا جعلنا الرافعة 1:400 الا يمكن ابقائها 1:200 مثلا او اقل ؟
> وهذه نسخة للسؤال والاجابة عليه  اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة noualia   _نعم اخي الكريم، اردت تصغير قيمة البيب لانه لدي حساب مصغر300 دولارfxsol،فاذا فتحت صفقة
> مثلا على زوج يورو/دولار.وضرب الستوب لوز ب عشرون نقطة،معناها ان قيمة الحساب تصبح280
> دولار.اما اذا غيرنا قيمة النقطة من 1 دولار لواحد 1سنت فيمكن تحمل تلك الخسارة،ثم انه يمكنني بعد
> هذا التغيير ان اعمل على اكثر من زوج،_  من داخل برنامج FXSOL ستجد قائمة TRADING TOOLS افتح القائمة ستجد ACCOUNT RULES اختار TRADING LEVERAGE واجعلها 1:400  اختار LOT AMOUNT واجعلها 1  واختار UNIT SIZE واجعلها 1000   كده ان شاء الله النقطة = 0.10 دولار (10 سنت وليس سنت)  
> ولي سؤال ثاني لو تكرمتم 
> ...

 طبعا الاتنين واحد بالنسبة لقيمة النقطة لكن وقتها ليه قلت 1:400 مش فاكر احتمال يكون فى سؤال تانى عن الرافعة وقلت الاجابتين مع بعض 
الرنج هو مقدار صغير تتحرك فيه العملة
الرالى هو مقدار كبير من الحركة للعملة 
بالنسبة لازواج اليورو كندى لو لم يكن موجود اصلا فى البرنامج فانت مقيد به ويمكنك اضهار كل العملات باختيار اظهار الكل بيمين الماوس على اسعار العملات

----------


## المتداول الحديث

كيف يمكن ان اركب الميتا ترايدر على سيرفر لكي اركب علية الاكسبرتات

----------


## a77med

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اضبط الموقع ده على توقيت مصر  http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

 
متشكر يا استاذ سمير لكن ياريت لو تقدر تقولى اتعامل مع الموقع ازاى لان 
الحقيقة واعزرنى مش فاهم منه حاجه 
تقبل احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> متشكر يا استاذ سمير لكن ياريت لو تقدر تقولى اتعامل مع الموقع ازاى لان 
> الحقيقة واعزرنى مش فاهم منه حاجه 
> تقبل احترامى وتقديرى

 الموقع بكل بساطة بيحدد لك توقيت فتح واغلاق الاسواق وانت عليك باختيار توقيتك فقط ليعرض لك بالافتتاح والاغلاق بيتوقيت بلدك

----------


## kkk

> لا طبعا لكن ممكن حد يشتغل بمؤشرات وينجح بيها
> المؤشرات هى تساير السعر والدايفرجنس يعطى تنبيه بتغيير الاتجاه

 ربنا يخليك أستاذ سمير ويباركلك فى حياتك كلها بأذن الله ...ودائماا فى تقدم

----------


## المتداول الحديث

استاذ سمير ليه تهمل اسئلتي؟؟

----------


## اسعد

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a77med    _متشكر يا استاذ سمير لكن ياريت لو تقدر تقولى اتعامل مع الموقع ازاى لان_  _الحقيقة واعزرنى مش فاهم منه حاجه_  _تقبل احترامى وتقديرى_  _بعد اذن استاذنا الكريم سمير صيام اشرح للاخ الموقع بالصور_

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف يمكن ان اركب الميتا ترايدر على سيرفر لكي اركب علية الاكسبرتات

  

> استاذ سمير ليه تهمل اسئلتي؟؟

 معلش ياغالى لم ارى سؤالك
بالنسبة للطريقة موجودة فى قسم المؤشرات هبحث لك عنها واضعها لك

----------


## سمير صيام

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a77med    _متشكر يا استاذ سمير لكن ياريت لو تقدر تقولى اتعامل مع الموقع ازاى لان_  _الحقيقة واعزرنى مش فاهم منه حاجه_  _تقبل احترامى وتقديرى_  _بعد اذن استاذنا الكريم سمير صيام اشرح للاخ الموقع بالصور_

 من غيراذن ياغالى الموضوع موضوعك ياباشا

----------


## alfaf

نحتاج مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعد نحن المبتدئين

----------


## eng_a_h_helal

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من اي مصري الرد عليا
أنا لدي كريدت كارت (B M) بنك مصر هل ينفع التحويل بها لدى شركة أفكسول أم لا
اذا كانت الاجابه لا فما هي البطاقة الائتمانية التي تنفع 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو من اي مصري الرد عليا
> أنا لدي كريدت كارت (B M) بنك مصر هل ينفع التحويل بها لدى شركة أفكسول أم لا
> اذا كانت الاجابه لا فما هي البطاقة الائتمانية التي تنفع 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الكروت الائتمانية المعتمدة هى الفيزا والماستر كارد فقط

----------


## faudel

يا اخوان كيف يمكن معرفة فرق النقاط بين العملات وهل لكل زوج من العملات نقاط تختلف عن الاخرى ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> يا اخوان كيف يمكن معرفة فرق النقاط بين العملات وهل لكل زوج من العملات نقاط تختلف عن الاخرى ؟

 فرق النقط تقصد بيه فرق الاسبيرد يعنى فرق السعر بين الشراء والبيع اما ماذا

----------


## احمد العلي

السلام عليكم
استاذ سمير قد قمت بتنزيل metatrder 4 @forex.com الذي تكون ايقونته صفراء وفي منتصفها الحرف F
لكني وجدت ان بعض العملات غير مدرجة في لائحة العملات وبعضها مدرج لكنه غير مفعل اي يبقى الشاشه سوداء قيد التحميل مع العلم ان العملات البقيه تعمل بصرة طبيعية.
حاولت ان افعل هذه العمله الا انها تبقى سوداء غير مفعله usd/chf هل من مساعده لادراج او تفعيل هذه العملة ؟ ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> استاذ سمير قد قمت بتنزيل metatrder 4 @forex.com الذي تكون ايقونته صفراء وفي منتصفها الحرف F
> لكني وجدت ان بعض العملات غير مدرجة في لائحة العملات وبعضها مدرج لكنه غير مفعل اي يبقى الشاشه سوداء قيد التحميل مع العلم ان العملات البقيه تعمل بصرة طبيعية.
> حاولت ان افعل هذه العمله الا انها تبقى سوداء غير مفعله usd/chf هل من مساعده لادراج او تفعيل هذه العملة ؟ ولك مني جزيل الشكر

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
مادام بعض العملات تعمل بصورة طبيعية اذن البرنامج يعمل طبيعى
يمكنك الدخول على history center  واختيار download  لبيانات لكل عملة

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للاله الحاسبه الخاصه بالدعم والمقاومه هل ممكن استفيد منها
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد شركه تتعامل مع اكبر عدد من الازواج وتكون ذات مصداقيه

----------


## عبدالسلام الفضلي

السلام عليكم الأخ الكريم استاذ سمير
ممكن الاشارة الى موضوع أو كتاب يتحدث عن ادارة رأس المال بطريقة تفصيلية .
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه للاله الحاسبه الخاصه بالدعم والمقاومه هل ممكن استفيد منها
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الحاسبة تحسب الدعم والمقاومة الخاصة بالبايفوت اليومى وتقدر تستفيد منها كدعم ومقاومة رقمية

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد شركه تتعامل مع اكبر عدد من الازواج وتكون ذات مصداقيه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يعنى 28 زوج هل هو عدد قليل فافكسول تتعامل بهذا العدد
عموما لا ارعف باقى الشركات كام زوج تتعامل عليه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم الأخ الكريم استاذ سمير
> ممكن الاشارة الى موضوع أو كتاب يتحدث عن ادارة رأس المال بطريقة تفصيلية .
> مع جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27002.html

----------


## mastar_azkwa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  سؤالي بارك الله فيكم هل استطيع الاستثمار لفتره تصل ل اربعة اشهر او خمسه في بيع الدولار   وشراء النفط والانتظار وليس المضاربه اليوميه حيث انه كثيرا مااسمع ان الدولار ينزل ويكسر دعوم كثيره فاردت الاستفاده من نزوله ببيعه والانتظار وكذالك النفط مقبل على صعود فهل تنصحوني بطريقه استفيد منها لتكوين عائد مفيد   واتمنى محد يقصر معاي فانا طالب علم وصغير بالسن واحتاج لخبرتكم ومساعدتكم   وشكراً

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  سؤالي بارك الله فيكم هل استطيع الاستثمار لفتره تصل ل اربعة اشهر او خمسه في بيع الدولار   وشراء النفط والانتظار وليس المضاربه اليوميه حيث انه كثيرا مااسمع ان الدولار ينزل ويكسر دعوم كثيره فاردت الاستفاده من نزوله ببيعه والانتظار وكذالك النفط مقبل على صعود فهل تنصحوني بطريقه استفيد منها لتكوين عائد مفيد   واتمنى محد يقصر معاي فانا طالب علم وصغير بالسن واحتاج لخبرتكم ومساعدتكم   وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اهلا بك معنا فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا 
بالنسبة لكلامك نعم ممكن وكثير من يشتغل سوينجات لكن السوينجات تحتاج تحليل فريم كبير + المام بالاساسى

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز كيف ارفق صورة في المشاركة اي بحيث يظهر في المشاركة المشاهد يستطيع تكبيره او تصغيره  
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذي العزيز كيف ارفق صورة في المشاركة اي بحيث يظهر في المشاركة المشاهد يستطيع تكبيره او تصغيره  
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
ارفعها على مركز الملفات وثم ضعها فى المشاركة عن طريق ادراج صورة

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبه اخى العزيز   سؤالى هو    يوجد فى المكتبه للبيع سى دى برنامج ميتا ستوك ولكنه غير مذكور هل هو للبورصه ام للفوركس فهل الاثنين واحد بالنسبه لاستخدامه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تحيه طيبه اخى العزيز   سؤالى هو    يوجد فى المكتبه للبيع سى دى برنامج ميتا ستوك ولكنه غير مذكور هل هو للبورصه ام للفوركس فهل الاثنين واحد بالنسبه لاستخدامه
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يوجد ميتا ستوك مخصوص للفوركس

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ المكرم / سمير صيام ... 
ما رأيك بالفكرة القائلة أن يتم ايجاد متوسط استنفاد تحرك الزوج خلال فريم معين خلال اليوم وليس خلال يوم كامل ؟ بحيث لو تحرك الزوج خلال هذا الفريم صعودا أو هبوطا أكثر من معدله و وصل لمستوى لا بد أن يرتد عنه  لنستغلها بالمضاربة عليه بيعا و شراء ؟؟ منطقيا أنا أراها معقولة جدا لحد ما ؟
هل لديكم معلومة تتعلق بهذا الخصوص ؟؟ 
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ المكرم / سمير صيام ... 
> ما رأيك بالفكرة القائلة أن يتم ايجاد متوسط استنفاد تحرك الزوج خلال فريم معين خلال اليوم وليس خلال يوم كامل ؟ بحيث لو تحرك الزوج خلال هذا الفريم صعودا أو هبوطا أكثر من معدله و وصل لمستوى لا بد أن يرتد عنه  لنستغلها بالمضاربة عليه بيعا و شراء ؟؟ منطقيا أنا أراها معقولة جدا لحد ما ؟
> هل لديكم معلومة تتعلق بهذا الخصوص ؟؟ 
>  بوركت

 يا هلا بيك
الفكرة ممتازة فعلا وكثير من يعمل بها لكن الاهم لو مدعمة بتحليل ايليوت لتعرف الاتجاه 
فهذه الطريقة ستعمل بامتياز فى التصحيحات لكن فى الترندات ستكون بخسارة

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اين اجد مواضيع عن مؤشر الزيجزاج حيث احاول دراسة هذا المؤشر ولكن الظاهر كل الناس بتكرهه و لا احد يريد ان يتحدث عنه رغم انى اعتقد انه مؤشر عبقرى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين اجد مواضيع عن مؤشر الزيجزاج حيث احاول دراسة هذا المؤشر ولكن الظاهر كل الناس بتكرهه و لا احد يريد ان يتحدث عنه رغم انى اعتقد انه مؤشر عبقرى

 بالنسبة لمؤشر الزجزاج فهو يحدد القمم والقيعان بعد تكونها 
ولا يوجد موضوع كامل عنه هنا

----------


## اسعد

السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الكريم اردت ان اسالك عن المقصود بشركات ادارة الحافظة المالية هل المقصود بها ان تقوم هي بالمتاجرة بدلا منك لقاء نسبة من الارباح او لقاء مبلغ شهري ؟
وهل يوجد في ادارة هذا المنتدى شئ من هذا القبيل اي جهة او شركة تابعة لهذا المنتدى تدير الحافظة المالية ؟
وما هو الحد الادنى للمبالغ التي يتم قبولها لادارتها عن طريقهم ؟
ولك الف شكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> استاذنا الكريم اردت ان اسالك عن المقصود بشركات ادارة الحافظة المالية هل المقصود بها ان تقوم هي بالمتاجرة بدلا منك لقاء نسبة من الارباح او لقاء مبلغ شهري ؟
> وهل يوجد في ادارة هذا المنتدى شئ من هذا القبيل اي جهة او شركة تابعة لهذا المنتدى تدير الحافظة المالية ؟
> وما هو الحد الادنى للمبالغ التي يتم قبولها لادارتها عن طريقهم ؟
> ولك الف شكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
نعم هو كذلك 
وبالنسبة لادارة المنتدى فلا يوجد ادارة حسابات

----------


## kingooo

أستاذ سمير
من فضلك أريد أن اعرف كيف اضع الستوب لس وال تك بروفت واضع صفقة معلقة عند الستوب لس للصفقة الأولى؟؟؟
وأنا لا أريد أن اعرف كيف عملها في البرنامج ولكن أنا  أريد أن اعرف  ماهي الاسعار اللي المفروض احطها لأن بتحصل مشكلة معايا في حكاية السبريد ومش بعرف احسبها صح...
فالقي أن الستوب لس للصفقة الاولى تفعل وأغلقت الصفقة بس الصفقة التانية ماتفاعلتش وده بسبب الفرق بين سعر البع وسعر الشراء....
ياريت لو حضرتك تقدر تشرحهالي بمثل:
وليكون السعر الان 1.4940 وأنا أريد أن افتح صفقة بيع على هذا السعر وادع ستوب لس 10 نقاط وتك بروفت 10 نقاط ايضا, فما هو سعر الستوب لس وما هو سعر التك برفيت؟؟؟
ثم أريد عمل صفقة معلقة  عند الستوب لس للصفقة الاولى بنفس الاهداف وال ستوب لس فما هي الاسعار اللي المفروض اكتبها؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا واسف على الاطالة.....

----------


## kingooo

اسف نسيت, السبريد 3 نقاط على سبيل المثال...

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يوجد فى احد المشاركات الخاصه بتحديد نقط الدعم والمقاومه القويه هذا الكلام الذى اريد ان اعرف معنى بعض الكلمات فيه  وهى  :طريقتي المفضلة هي : فتح فريم الدايلي وتحديد القمم والقيعان التي ارتد منها السعر لعدد كبير من النقاط  وعند الدخول عند هذه النقاط القوية يفضل أن يتطابق مع هذه النقطة خط فايبو قوي مثل 61% مثلا أو ترند جيد على الدايلي أو وصول السعر الى هذه النقطة بترند حاد نوعا ما مع وجود تشبع جيد وبذلك يكون الدخول آمن باذن الله
مذا يقصد ب
مع وجود تشبع جيد
شكرا

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالفتاح

السلام عليكم 
السوال زوح يورو دولار السعر
‏ ‏ 1.4934وصل 1.5015مثلا لكي تربح السفقه 
تدخل بيع او شراء لليورو
مع مختصر الشرح وشكرا

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم اخوتي
ارجو المساعده ببرنامج ميتاتردر لعمل الصفقات الpending لماذا لا يقبل مع ان الستوب والبروفت ضمن البيب المطلوب
وما معنى buy  limit           and               buy stop
ارجو شرح هذه النقطه بالتفصيل 
وهل الحساب الحقيقي يطلب سبريد اضافي على هذا النوع من الصفقات.
يعني برنامج الميتاتريدر الاصلي يطلب 24 بيب ومن غير شركه يطلب 7 بيب وهكذا 
تعلمت الكثر من التحليل الفني والاخباري ووووو
ونسيت اهم شيء وهو الصفقات ههههه 
المساعده اخواني علما اني اعمل صفقات مباشره وليست مثل النوع اعلاه.

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   عندى سؤال مهم جدا فارجو ان تتحملنى الى الاخر
بالنسبه للتارجت فحسب اعتقادى ان كل النظريات والاساليب تخدم عمليه تحديده
فهل الوقف يعتمد على نظريه ايضا او تحليل فنى او تستند على قاعده ما
فمثلا هناك من يحدد الستوب  بانه اقرب قمه الى سعر الدخول فى البيع او اقرب قاع عندالشراء
ثم يحدد التارجت على انه الضعف والدليل على كلامى عمليه تقريب الوقف لو حققنا ارباح فهو ليس نقطه ثابته لا تحكمها قواعد صارمه مثل الهدف
فهل يوجد نظريه او قاعده او استراتيجيه لتحديد الستوب ام مع الوقت والخبره يتم تحديد الستوب  بالسنس او الفطنه بمعنى اخر

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم
بمناسبه الحديث عن الوقف يوجد احدى المشاركات تقول 
يتم تحديد الستوب كقيمه اقرب قاع فى حاله الشراء من السعر الحالى
واقرب قمه من سعر الدخول فى حاله البيع
ويتم تحديد الهدف بعد ذالك ضعف القيمه
فى الحقيقه هذه الطريقه بسيطه لدرجه انى اشك انه لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه او الاخذ بها  والا ماكنش حد غلب وهذه المشاركه احضرتها من سياق تحديد المتاجره بتحديد خط الترند ونقاط وخطوط الدعم والمقاومه
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## vip3644534

ارجو المتابعه اخوتي الكرام ف..والله لا يوجد لدينا احد نقوم بسؤاله الا انتم اخوتي 
شكرا

----------


## مروان2

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الله يجازيكم كلكم على المجهود الجبار في هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع و ان شاء الله يوفقني و يوفقكم لما فيه خير لنا و لكم و نحمد الله على كل حال  
عندي بعض الاسئلة لو سمحتم :
أنا الان أحاول تعلم طريقة الوافي رحمه الله 
هل نعتمد على الهاي و اللو عند رسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة (شارت 24 ساعة)؟
خطوط فيبونلشي  تكون بين أعلى نقطة و ادنى نقطة..لكن ماذا لو كان السعر الحالي هو أعلى نقطة و لم تكسر هذه النقطة منذ تفريب سنة مثل زوج EUR/USD الان ؟
كيف نحدد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة عن طريق خطوط الترند (تقاطع الترند مع السعر)؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير
> من فضلك أريد أن اعرف كيف اضع الستوب لس وال تك بروفت واضع صفقة معلقة عند الستوب لس للصفقة الأولى؟؟؟
> وأنا لا أريد أن اعرف كيف عملها في البرنامج ولكن أنا  أريد أن اعرف  ماهي الاسعار اللي المفروض احطها لأن بتحصل مشكلة معايا في حكاية السبريد ومش بعرف احسبها صح...
> فالقي أن الستوب لس للصفقة الاولى تفعل وأغلقت الصفقة بس الصفقة التانية ماتفاعلتش وده بسبب الفرق بين سعر البع وسعر الشراء....
> ياريت لو حضرتك تقدر تشرحهالي بمثل:
> وليكون السعر الان 1.4940 وأنا أريد أن افتح صفقة بيع على هذا السعر وادع ستوب لس 10 نقاط وتك بروفت 10 نقاط ايضا, فما هو سعر الستوب لس وما هو سعر التك برفيت؟؟؟
> ثم أريد عمل صفقة معلقة  عند الستوب لس للصفقة الاولى بنفس الاهداف وال ستوب لس فما هي الاسعار اللي المفروض اكتبها؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا واسف على الاطالة.....

 تعرف ان وانا بكتب الرد على السؤال ده من يومين المازر بورد ضربت عندى  :Big Grin: 
المهم بالنسبة لتحديد للاستوب والهدف لازم يكون عن طريق تحليلك وطبعا طريقة وضع الاستوب والهدف نتختلف من برنامج لاخر 
وطبعا لابد من مراعاة الاسبيرد للهدف والاستوب فى صفقات البيع لانها تغلق على صفقة الشراء
وكذلك مراعاة الاسبيرد فى الدخول لصفقات الشراء لان الاسعار التى اماماك على الشارت هى اسعار البيع 
لو بيع من 1.4940 فيكون الاستوب 1.4950 زهو سعر الشراء ويكون على الشاشة عندك 1.4947 لانه سعر البيع
والهدف هيكون 1.4930 وهو سعر شراء ويكون على الشارت 1.4927

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> يوجد فى احد المشاركات الخاصه بتحديد نقط الدعم والمقاومه القويه هذا الكلام الذى اريد ان اعرف معنى بعض الكلمات فيه  وهى  :طريقتي المفضلة هي : فتح فريم الدايلي وتحديد القمم والقيعان التي ارتد منها السعر لعدد كبير من النقاط  وعند الدخول عند هذه النقاط القوية يفضل أن يتطابق مع هذه النقطة خط فايبو قوي مثل 61% مثلا أو ترند جيد على الدايلي أو وصول السعر الى هذه النقطة بترند حاد نوعا ما مع وجود تشبع جيد وبذلك يكون الدخول آمن باذن الله
> مذا يقصد ب
> مع وجود تشبع جيد
> شكرا

 
التشبع هو وصول مثلا الاستوكاستك الى مستويات 70 فى حالة الشراء ويسمى تشبع شراء والى مستويات 30 ويمسى مستويات تشبع بيع 
لكن للملاحظة هذا ينفع فقط وقت التذبذب وليس الترند

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> السوال زوح يورو دولار السعر
> ‏ ‏ 1.4934وصل 1.5015مثلا لكي تربح السفقه 
> تدخل بيع او شراء لليورو
> مع مختصر الشرح وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هنا السعر صعد وطبعا الدخول كان شراء

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخوتي
> ارجو المساعده ببرنامج ميتاتردر لعمل الصفقات الpending لماذا لا يقبل مع ان الستوب والبروفت ضمن البيب المطلوب
> وما معنى buy  limit           and               buy stop
> ارجو شرح هذه النقطه بالتفصيل 
> وهل الحساب الحقيقي يطلب سبريد اضافي على هذا النوع من الصفقات.
> يعني برنامج الميتاتريدر الاصلي يطلب 24 بيب ومن غير شركه يطلب 7 بيب وهكذا 
> تعلمت الكثر من التحليل الفني والاخباري ووووو
> ونسيت اهم شيء وهو الصفقات ههههه 
> المساعده اخواني علما اني اعمل صفقات مباشره وليست مثل النوع اعلاه.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
لو لم يقبل الستوب او الهدف فاكيد اقل من فرق الاسبيرد
buy limit =  الشراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى 
buy stop =  الشراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى 
sell limit =  البيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى 
sell stop =  البيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى  
الاسبيدر حسب الاسبيدر فى الشركة التى انت مشترك فيها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   عندى سؤال مهم جدا فارجو ان تتحملنى الى الاخر
> بالنسبه للتارجت فحسب اعتقادى ان كل النظريات والاساليب تخدم عمليه تحديده
> فهل الوقف يعتمد على نظريه ايضا او تحليل فنى او تستند على قاعده ما
> فمثلا هناك من يحدد الستوب  بانه اقرب قمه الى سعر الدخول فى البيع او اقرب قاع عندالشراء
> ثم يحدد التارجت على انه الضعف والدليل على كلامى عمليه تقريب الوقف لو حققنا ارباح فهو ليس نقطه ثابته لا تحكمها قواعد صارمه مثل الهدف
> فهل يوجد نظريه او قاعده او استراتيجيه لتحديد الستوب ام مع الوقت والخبره يتم تحديد الستوب  بالسنس او الفطنه بمعنى اخر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تحديد الهدف بيكون حسب التحليل الشخصى وكل ماكان مع الترند العام تقدر تحدد اكتر من هدف للصفقة لكن فى التصحيح لن تستطيع الا تحديد هدف واحد 
بالنسبة للهدف يفضل ان يكون ضعف مرة ونصف للاستوب وكل مازاد يكون افضل 
افضل الاستوب الاغلاق تحت اخر قاع او الالغلاق فوق اخر قمة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الله يجازيكم كلكم على المجهود الجبار في هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع و ان شاء الله يوفقني و يوفقكم لما فيه خير لنا و لكم و نحمد الله على كل حال  
> عندي بعض الاسئلة لو سمحتم :
> أنا الان أحاول تعلم طريقة الوافي رحمه الله 
> هل نعتمد على الهاي و اللو عند رسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة (شارت 24 ساعة)؟
> خطوط فيبونلشي  تكون بين أعلى نقطة و ادنى نقطة..لكن ماذا لو كان السعر الحالي هو أعلى نقطة و لم تكسر هذه النقطة منذ تفريب سنة مثل زوج EUR/USD الان ؟
> كيف نحدد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة عن طريق خطوط الترند (تقاطع الترند مع السعر)؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طرقة الوافى لا تعتمد على الهاى واللو الا اذا كان قمة او قاع 
والفايبوناتشى يكون على اخر موجة للسعر 
وتحديد الدعم والمقاومة مع الترند بنقاط الملامسة له

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

المكرم / سمير صيام .... 
س1- لماذا لا يوجد فريم السنة على الميتاتريدر ؟ و أين يمكن أن أجد مثل هذا الفريم من البرامج الموجودة ؟ 
س2 - لو أردت الرجوع لتاريخ قديم لفريم الساعة و ال30 دقيقة أو حتى فريم 5 دقائق لأي زوج من الأزواج فكيف يمكنني ذلك ؟ لأنني سبق و أن جربت بوضع تواريخ ترجع لأشهر سابقة و لا يعطيني الشارت هذا التاريخ بل يتوقف عند حد معين ؟  
    بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> المكرم / سمير صيام .... 
> س1- لماذا لا يوجد فريم السنة على الميتاتريدر ؟ و أين يمكن أن أجد مثل هذا الفريم من البرامج الموجودة ؟ 
> س2 - لو أردت الرجوع لتاريخ قديم لفريم الساعة و ال30 دقيقة أو حتى فريم 5 دقائق لأي زوج من الأزواج فكيف يمكنني ذلك ؟ لأنني سبق و أن جربت بوضع تواريخ ترجع لأشهر سابقة و لا يعطيني الشارت هذا التاريخ بل يتوقف عند حد معين ؟  
>     بوركت

 يا هلا بيك
بالنسبة لفريم السنة معرفش بصراحة حد موفره او لا ده شئ يرجع الى الشركة نفسها او يمكن هو قليل او منعدم الاستخدام لذلك لايوفروه 
بالنسبة لتاريخ قديم فعلى الاقل فريم الساعة هيرجع معاك لاكتر من 6 شهور او الى سنة 
طبعا الفريمات الصغيرة لا توفر الداتا لمدد بعيدة

----------


## noras58

كيف اعرف الخبر الاقتصادى سلبى او ايجابى

----------


## kingooo

> تعرف ان وانا بكتب الرد على السؤال ده من يومين المازر بورد ضربت عندى   المهم بالنسبة لتحديد للاستوب والهدف لازم يكون عن طريق تحليلك وطبعا طريقة وضع الاستوب والهدف نتختلف من برنامج لاخر  وطبعا لابد من مراعاة الاسبيرد للهدف والاستوب فى صفقات البيع لانها تغلق على صفقة الشراء وكذلك مراعاة الاسبيرد فى الدخول لصفقات الشراء لان الاسعار التى اماماك على الشارت هى اسعار البيع  لو بيع من 1.4940 فيكون الاستوب 1.4950 زهو سعر الشراء ويكون على الشاشة عندك 1.4947 لانه سعر البيع والهدف هيكون 1.4930 وهو سعر شراء ويكون على الشارت 1.4927

  
أستاذي العزيز سمير, اولا أنا اسف جدا على صدفة الماذر بورد  :Doh: 
ثانيا أنا شاكر جدا على اهتمامك و ردك.... :Eh S(7):  
ثالثا معلش أنا محتاج توضيح اكتر شوية.... :Asvc:  
يعني أنا بشتغل على fxsol austauralia metatrader4 
هادي حضرتك مثال على صفقة هتبتدي بيع من 1.4940 بستوب 10 وبروفت 10 وعند حدث خسارة وال وصول للستوب سوف تفتح صفقة  شراء جديدة من سعر الستوب ايضا بهدف 10 وستوب 10 وهكذا .......... وحضرتك تقولي هل هذه الارقام صحيحة ومحسوب بيها السبريد ولا لأ ؟ SELL 1.4940 (stop [email protected] 1.4950, take [email protected] 1.4930) d
BUY STOP 1.4950 (stop [email protected] 1.4960, take [email protected] 1.4940) d
.
.
.
وهكذا 
هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟ :016:  :016: 
شكرا جزيلا أستاذي :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## amiredlby

أخي الكريم عباس ؛ ماهو المبلغ الذي يجب أن يبدأ 
به المتداول المبتدأ
وشكراً

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم
انا فتحت حساب في احد الشركات ب 6$ لارى مصداقيتها (سالتهم كم عدد الاشخاص في ال dealing desk ومنتظر الجواب) :015: 
1-
والرافعه هي 1:500
واذا اردت فتح عقد ب قيمه volum تساوي 0.01  فبكم تصبح النقطه...؟ 
2-
الرافعه هي 1:500
واذا اردت فتح عقد ب قيمه volum تساوي 0.30 فبكم تصبح النقطه..؟ 
3- الرافعه هي 1:500
واذا اردت فتح عقد ب قيمه volum تساوي 1.00 فبكم تصبح النقطه...؟  (على فرض ان السبريد 0  مره والمره الاخرى السبريد 3) 
واذا يوجد موضوع بخصوص فهم المعادله فارجو اطلاعي عليها وشكرا   :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> كيف اعرف الخبر الاقتصادى سلبى او ايجابى

 لازم تكون ملم بالتحليل الاساسى

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذي العزيز سمير, اولا أنا اسف جدا على صدفة الماذر بورد 
> ثانيا أنا شاكر جدا على اهتمامك و ردك.... 
> ثالثا معلش أنا محتاج توضيح اكتر شوية.... 
> يعني أنا بشتغل على fxsol austauralia metatrader4 
> هادي حضرتك مثال على صفقة هتبتدي بيع من 1.4940 بستوب 10 وبروفت 10 وعند حدث خسارة وال وصول للستوب سوف تفتح صفقة  شراء جديدة من سعر الستوب ايضا بهدف 10 وستوب 10 وهكذا .......... وحضرتك تقولي هل هذه الارقام صحيحة ومحسوب بيها السبريد ولا لأ ؟ SELL 1.4940 (stop [email protected] 1.4950, take [email protected] 1.4930) d
> BUY STOP 1.4950 (stop [email protected] 1.4960, take [email protected] 1.4940) d
> .
> .
> .
> ...

 الصفقة الاساسية بيع من 1.4940 (سعر بيع)
الاستوب 1.4950 (سعر شراء) = 1.4947 سعر بيع وقتها
الهدف 1.4930 (سعر شراء) = 1.4927 سعر بيع وقتها 
الصفقة المعاكسة شراء
اذن سيكون من 1.4950 شراء = 1.4947 سعر بيع 
الاستوب 1.4940 سعر بيع 
الهدف 1.4960 سعر بيع  
وهو تمام كما تفضلت

----------


## سمير صيام

> أخي الكريم عباس ؛ ماهو المبلغ الذي يجب أن يبدأ 
> به المتداول المبتدأ
> وشكراً

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
على الاقل من وجهة نظرى 1000 دولار
ولكن ايضا ترجع الى طريقة عملك لو تطلبت اكتر من ذلك

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> انا فتحت حساب في احد الشركات ب 6$ لارى مصداقيتها (سالتهم كم عدد الاشخاص في ال dealing desk ومنتظر الجواب)
> 1-
> والرافعه هي 1:500
> واذا اردت فتح عقد ب قيمه volum تساوي 0.01  فبكم تصبح النقطه...؟ 
> 2-
> الرافعه هي 1:500
> واذا اردت فتح عقد ب قيمه volum تساوي 0.30 فبكم تصبح النقطه..؟ 
> 3- الرافعه هي 1:500
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
المعتاد انه 0.01 = النقطة 10 سنت
0.1 النقطة = 1 دولار
1 النقطة = 10 دولار

----------


## vip3644534

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> المعتاد انه 0.01 = النقطة 10 سنت
> 0.1 النقطة = 1 دولار
> 1 النقطة = 10 دولار

 اخ سمير سؤال نفس السابق ولمن الرافعه 1:100
؟؟؟
هل الرافعه تؤثر على النتيجه

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخ سمير سؤال نفس السابق ولمن الرافعه 1:100
> ؟؟؟
> هل الرافعه تؤثر على النتيجه

 لا دخل للرافعة فى قيمة النقطة

----------


## خلودي

لدي الملتاتريد لا يعمل ما الحل دائما في الجهة اليمينعلى انه خطا شائع او لا يوجد اتصال مع العلم لدي الانترنت عالي وكذلك فتحت مع كم شركة ونفس الشغله يشتغل يوم يومين ويقفل علي

----------


## محمد العزب

> لدي الملتاتريد لا يعمل ما الحل دائما في الجهة اليمينعلى انه خطا شائع او لا يوجد اتصال مع العلم لدي الانترنت عالي وكذلك فتحت مع كم شركة ونفس الشغله يشتغل يوم يومين ويقفل علي

 غالبا بيكون السبب الفايروول 
اقفل الفايروول او الغي البرنامج من الفايروول وهيشتغل باذن الله

----------


## مستر فوركس

أستاذ سمير ،،
لدي سؤال حول MetaTrader4-Multiterminal 
هل أستطيع تشغيل اكسبيرت عليها بحيث تقوم المنصة بنسخ الأوامر إلى الحسابات الفرعية ؟
كيف أظهر الشارتات ؟
هل هناك موضوع مختص في المنتدى لشرح الملتي تيرمينال ؟ 
ولك خالص تقديري

----------


## مستر فوركس

> أستاذ سمير ،،
> لدي سؤال حول MetaTrader4-Multiterminal 
> هل أستطيع تشغيل اكسبيرت عليها بحيث تقوم المنصة بنسخ الأوامر إلى الحسابات الفرعية ؟
> كيف أظهر الشارتات ؟
> هل هناك موضوع مختص في المنتدى لشرح الملتي تيرمينال ؟ 
> ولك خالص تقديري

 طبعا السؤال للجميع لو الاستاذ سمير مش متصل حاليا ...

----------


## kingooo

> الصفقة الاساسية بيع من 1.4940 (سعر بيع)  الاستوب 1.4950 (سعر شراء) = 1.4947 سعر بيع وقتها الهدف 1.4930 (سعر شراء) = 1.4927 سعر بيع وقتها  الصفقة المعاكسة شراء اذن سيكون من 1.4950 شراء = 1.4947 سعر بيع  الاستوب 1.4940 سعر بيع  الهدف 1.4960 سعر بيع   وهو تمام كما تفضلت

   شكرا جزيلا أستاذي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## خلودي

> غالبا بيكون السبب الفايروول   اقفل الفايروول او الغي البرنامج من الفايروول وهيشتغل باذن الله

  
اين اجد الفايروول

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير ،،
> لدي سؤال حول MetaTrader4-Multiterminal 
> هل أستطيع تشغيل اكسبيرت عليها بحيث تقوم المنصة بنسخ الأوامر إلى الحسابات الفرعية ؟
> كيف أظهر الشارتات ؟
> هل هناك موضوع مختص في المنتدى لشرح الملتي تيرمينال ؟ 
> ولك خالص تقديري

 البرنامج هو مخصص لمتابعة عدة حسابات فى منصة واحدة وليس لتشغيل اكسبيرتات ولا يوجد شرح كامل له وهو اصلا مش محتاج بنظرة واحدة على البرنامج ستعرف

----------


## سمير صيام

> اين اجد الفايروول

 الفايروول الخاص بالويندوز او بالانتى فيروس

----------


## [email protected]

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شباب اخوكم ابو عبدالله من فلسطين من غزة اود انا اسأل سؤال بخصوص شركة avafx ونظام التجارة الاكتروني وهل تنصحوني به او لا ارجوكم ان تساعدوني بذالك؟

----------


## M-elgendy

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> شباب اخوكم ابو عبدالله من فلسطين من غزة اود انا اسأل سؤال بخصوص شركة avafx ونظام التجارة الاكتروني وهل تنصحوني به او لا ارجوكم ان تساعدوني بذالك؟

 
اصرف نظر عن شركة AVAFX  
فكر فى شركات اخرى اقوى واكبر مصداقيه مثل FXCM او FXSOL او FXDD  
وبالنسبه لسؤالك التانى بإذن الله يفيدك الاخوه اكثر منى

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم
1-ما هي الازواج الشرسه وكم حركتها باليوم بالنقاط
2-وما هي الازواج الهادئه (بنت العوائل)
3-,وما هي الازواج التي لا يتداول بها احد ان وجدت
4-وهل الذهب حرام التجاره فيه؟
6-وما هي هذه الاشياء؟؟؟
#hpq
#ibm
#intc 
qqq 
spy
 t 
xom
7- في حاله فتح الصفقه مثلا 1500 شراء والسبريد 3 نقطه
هل الشركه ستفتح عند 1500 وتاخذ حقها(في كلتا الحالتي الربح والخساره)
ام ستفتح الصفقه في   1503 ام في 1497 ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بارك الله فيكم وامد في عمركم 
وشكرا لكم اخوتي

----------


## مستر فوركس

السلام عليكم ،، 
أريد موضوع عن المتوسطات من الألف إلى الياء ، هل أجده في منتدانا الحبيب ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ،، 
> أريد موضوع عن المتوسطات من الألف إلى الياء ، هل أجده في منتدانا الحبيب ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله المواضيع دي تفيدك  ::أحتراف الموفينج أفريج:: الجزء الاول
. ::أحتراف الموفينج أفريج:: الجزء الثانى
. دراسه فنية لاقوى توليفات الموفينج افريج

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم
> 1-ما هي الازواج الشرسه وكم حركتها باليوم بالنقاط  الباوند نيوزلندى - الباوند ين - الباوند فرنك يعنى اغلب ازواج الباوند 
> 2-وما هي الازواج الهادئه (بنت العوائل)  اليورو باوند - اليورو فرنك  
> 3-,وما هي الازواج التي لا يتداول بها احد ان وجدت  لايوجد  
> 4-وهل الذهب حرام التجاره فيه؟  المشكلة فيه انه لابد من قبض حقيقى وهذا غير متاح على الانترنت  
> 6-وما هي هذه الاشياء؟؟؟
> #hpq
> #ibm
> #intc 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تم اعلاه

----------


## خلودي

> اين اجد الفايروول

 ممكن كيف اعرف الفيروول لو  صورة فقط وكيف حذفه

----------


## سمير صيام

> ممكن كيف اعرف الفيروول لو  صورة فقط وكيف حذفه

 الفايروول هو جدار نارى ناتج من اعدادت الويندوز او الانتى فيروس 
يعنى ليس ملف للحذف ولكن هذا امان لجهازك من الاختراق ولكن قد يكون تم عمل بلوك لبرنامج ويمكنك الدخول على اعدادت الانتى فيروس لحذف البلوك عن الملف طبعا كل انتى فيروس له اعدادت خاص به

----------


## ساهر1974

سؤال يحيرني جدا ولاحظته كثير من المرات وهو عندما اضع استوب مهما كانت النقاط فإن السعر عادة بيوصل له للحظات ويضرب الستوب ويرجع الى مكانه السابق، كما اني الاحظ على برنامج الميتاتريدر ان ساعة السوق تتوقف لفترة زمنية قد تمتد الى دقيقة ولا ادري ما السبب، وهل من الطبيعي ان يكون السبريد ثابت؟ ارجو الرد

----------


## اسعد

> اين اجد الفايروول

 اخي الكريم بالنسبة للفايروول الخاص بالوندوز تجده في الكونترول بنل وذلك عن طريق فتح ستارت ثم سيتنج ثم كونترول بنل ستفتح لك نافذة تجد فيها ايقونة وندوز فايروول وهي الايقونة ماقبل الاخيرة عندي وربما تكون عندك كذلك المهم افتح هذه الايقونة ستفتح لك نافذة صغيرة للفايروول فيها ثلاث اقسام افتح القسم الثاني اي ( الاكسبشن ) ستجد فيه قائمة من البرامج انظر فيها هل برنامج الميتاتريدر موجود من ضمنها ام لا فان كان موجودا فالعيب ليس في الفايروول وان لم يكن موجودا قم باضافته بنفسك وذلك بالضغط على اول خيار ( آد بروجرام ) اسفل قائمة هذه البرامج ستفتح لك نافذة جديدة فيها مجموعة البرامج الموجوده على حاسبتك اشر بالماوس على برنامج الميتاتريدر ثم اضغط على اوك . وهكذا تكون قد وضعته ضمن البرامج غير المحضورة 
اما اذا كان المنع للبرنامج من قبل برنامج الانتي فايروس خاصتك فالامر يختلف بين برنامج واخر فلكل واحد منهم اعدادات تختلف عن الاخر ومع ذلك ارجو بيان ماهو الانتي فايروس الموجود لديك علني استطيع مساعدتك 
وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم اخونا العزيز أسامة
الحمد لله انا الآن مستعدة لفتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة الاف اكس سول
ارجو تزويدي بالخطوات المتبعة كيفية التسجيل و كل الشكر.
سؤال أخير : هل أستطيع سحب أرباحي وقت ما أشاء؟؟؟؟وهل تنزيل الأرباح على حساب البنك يأخد وقتا؟؟؟
مع التوفيق للجميع.

----------


## أم حمودي

آسفة أقصد أخونا العزيز سمير و السلام للجميع

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال يحيرني جدا ولاحظته كثير من المرات وهو عندما اضع استوب مهما كانت النقاط فإن السعر عادة بيوصل له للحظات ويضرب الستوب ويرجع الى مكانه السابق، كما اني الاحظ على برنامج الميتاتريدر ان ساعة السوق تتوقف لفترة زمنية قد تمتد الى دقيقة ولا ادري ما السبب، وهل من الطبيعي ان يكون السبريد ثابت؟ ارجو الرد

 نعم الاسبيرد بيكون ثابت فى بعض الشركات 
بالنسبة لضرب الاستوب افتح شارت برنامج اتخر وشوف نفس الاسعار تصل اليها ام لا ام هذا خاص بك 
وهل الحساب ديمو ام حقيقى

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخونا العزيز أسامة
> الحمد لله انا الآن مستعدة لفتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة الاف اكس سول
> ارجو تزويدي بالخطوات المتبعة كيفية التسجيل و كل الشكر.
> سؤال أخير : هل أستطيع سحب أرباحي وقت ما أشاء؟؟؟؟وهل تنزيل الأرباح على حساب البنك يأخد وقتا؟؟؟
> مع التوفيق للجميع.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لفتح الحساب اتباع هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69014.html 
طبعا سحب راس المال او الارباح وقتما تريدرى والسحب ياخذ حوالى 2-5 ايام عمل

----------


## M.Y.A777

مرحبا للجميع...
لو سمحتلي استاذ سمير بسؤال؟
بأي شركة بتنصحني أتعامل معها؟ بس يكون البرنامج ميتاتريد لأني ما بعرف أشتغل غير علية, ولى انتى بتفضل ببراميج غير الميتاتريد؟ ولو فية غيرة كم عددهم؟ يعني همة كتار؟ يا ريت تعطينا نبذة عن الموضوع (برامج التداول) و لك جزيل الشكر
أنا بعتذر لأني استاذنك بسؤال واحد بس لما بديت أكتب خطرلي اكتر من واحد و بصراحة بدون مجاملة انت شخص كتير مغري للواحد يتواصل معك يعني مو كل يوم بتصح للواحد هيك فرص يعني بختصار,,,                                                            أنا راح أجنينك شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا للجميع...
> لو سمحتلي استاذ سمير بسؤال؟
> بأي شركة بتنصحني أتعامل معها؟ بس يكون البرنامج ميتاتريد لأني ما بعرف أشتغل غير علية, ولى انتى بتفضل ببراميج غير الميتاتريد؟ ولو فية غيرة كم عددهم؟ يعني همة كتار؟ يا ريت تعطينا نبذة عن الموضوع (برامج التداول) و لك جزيل الشكر
> أنا بعتذر لأني استاذنك بسؤال واحد بس لما بديت أكتب خطرلي اكتر من واحد و بصراحة بدون مجاملة انت شخص كتير مغري للواحد يتواصل معك يعني مو كل يوم بتصح للواحد هيك فرص يعني بختصار,,,                                                            أنا راح أجنينك شكـــــــــــرا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم واهلا بك فى المتداول العربى 
بالنسبة للشركات فهى كثيرة المهم هل عندك طريقة المتاجرة التى تربح بها وهل لك شروط معينة للشركة لتعرف اى الشركات هى الاقرب لمتطلباتك 
عموما المنتدى وكيل لشركتين بهما الميتاتريدر وهما افكسول وافكسم

----------


## M-elgendy

استاذ سمير باشا 
هل لديك اى معلومات عامه حول شركة *******   :Eh S(7):   
..

----------


## M.Y.A777

استاذ سمير لا والله ما عندي طريقة متاجرة معينة بس أنا ما بعرف اشتغل الى على الميتاتريد, وانا حاب يكون في مع العملات الفيوتشر والسبوت مثل النفط و الذهب والداوجونز
و شكرا

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم اخ سمير
انا قررت ان شاء الله بعد التعب والقراءه ان ابدا بزوج جديد كل يوم اتمعن فيه .
اليوم الباون دولار
قمت بفتح 3 شارتات لليوم وال4 وال1 ساعه وقراءه الشموع في كل 4 ساعات والمقارنه(هل هذه الطريقه جيده)
اضافه الى فتح شارت الساعه ورسم الترند والفايبوناشي عليه +(موفينج55وrsi14)+نقاط الدعم والمقاومه من المنتدى.
هل بامكانك اخي وضع شارت عليه الترند والفايبو فقط بدون اي شي اخر لاشاهد مدى دقعه رسمي له.
(انا رايي اليوم هبوط وهبوط حسب الشموع+انا رايي صعود وصعود الا اذا(تم كسر الترند).
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير انا بديت حساب مايكرو 5$ واليوم عملت ربح 2.8$ والحمد لله ودخولي بثقه 80%.
استخدم خمسه مخططات للزوج ثلاثه للشموع على مختلف الفريمات.
مثلا اليوم الباون دولار عملت فيه المصايب وكان كتاب مفتوح والحمد لله(على طريقه الاستاذ الوافي رحمه الله)+الترند المكسور+احتماليه الشهباء اليوم وارده+القمم والقيعان+فيبوناشي+
مؤشر
         smothed rsi     +        bb_macd_cct المطلوب الان
1-هل رسمي على الشارتات والفرص صحيحه للديلي والساعه.
2-ارجو تزويدي بالمؤشرات اعلاه باحسن واخر تحديث اذا امكن.
3- ارجو الاطلاع على طريقه الحدباء هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t82344-7.html
ومعرفه اي برنامج ميتياتريدر تملكه ويعمل على اكسبرت الاخ الكريم او هل لديكم شيء مماثل.(هل مؤشر fibo pivot هناك يصلح مع كل الشركات لان فيه اختلاف واذا امكن.
4- اهم شيء مؤشر fibo pivot يعمل لديك ويعطي اغلاق وافتتاح الشموع بدقه.      ان شاء الله تكون بدايتي صحيحه 
التوقع اليوم حسب اغلاق وافتتاح شمعه ال 4 ساعات والساعه والدايلي. اليوم لي وقفه على الدايفرجنس  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير باشا 
> هل لديك اى معلومات عامه حول شركة *******   
> ..

 والله ياباشا معرفهاش ولم اجربها

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير لا والله ما عندي طريقة متاجرة معينة بس أنا ما بعرف اشتغل الى على الميتاتريد, وانا حاب يكون في مع العملات الفيوتشر والسبوت مثل النفط و الذهب والداوجونز
> و شكرا

 تمام يبقى الاول اتعلم وخلى عندك طريقة متاجرة ناجحة وبعدين دور على الشركة

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخ سمير
> انا قررت ان شاء الله بعد التعب والقراءه ان ابدا بزوج جديد كل يوم اتمعن فيه .
> اليوم الباون دولار
> قمت بفتح 3 شارتات لليوم وال4 وال1 ساعه وقراءه الشموع في كل 4 ساعات والمقارنه(هل هذه الطريقه جيده)
> اضافه الى فتح شارت الساعه ورسم الترند والفايبوناشي عليه +(موفينج55وrsi14)+نقاط الدعم والمقاومه من المنتدى.
> هل بامكانك اخي وضع شارت عليه الترند والفايبو فقط بدون اي شي اخر لاشاهد مدى دقعه رسمي له.
> (انا رايي اليوم هبوط وهبوط حسب الشموع+انا رايي صعود وصعود الا اذا(تم كسر الترند).
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اى طريقة عشان نحكم عليها لابد من التجربة وهى التى تقول ناجحة ام لا
لكن لو قلت انا غير ناجحة فهذا لا يعتبر حكم صحيح 
لذلك جرب وبعد التجربة تحكم لكن لو لاقيت من بداية التجربة شهر مثلا كله فشل فى فشل مش محتاج تكمل وشوف حاجة تكون فيها نسب نجاح وتحاول تطور هذه النسبة حتى تصل لافضل وضع ملائم لك لانه ما يلائمك ليس شرط ان يلائمنى

----------


## M.Y.A777

أستاذ سمير :015: 
ما انا طلبت منك تنصحني بالشركة الي راح انزل برنامج التداول الخاص بها عشان ابدا اتعلم 
فياريت لو تعطيني رابط لشركة بس يكون ميتا تريد لو سمحت  :Asvc: 
يعني كيف بدي اتعلم لو برنامج التداول اصلا مو عندي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :016:

----------


## اقدر انساك

الله يعطيك العافيه موضوع خدم الجميع  واشكرك على مجهودك  اخوي انا لي يومين دخلت بحساب تجريبي ومااعرف الا بديات قريت كثير بس مااحس اني استفدت مره وكثرت خسارتي ولا مره ربحت   وش تنصحني اسوي وشلون اعرف الازواج الرابحه  وكم من الوقت اجلس اشوف انتظر وماابيع بخساره   اعذرني على اسلوبي بس وش اسوي من المبدتئين

----------


## jawal500

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المحترم سمير صيام
عندي سؤال اذا ممكن وهو لماذا يختلف سعري شراء عملة ما عن بعضهما
مثلا ببرنامج gts  كان usd/chf  = 1.0270
و fxcm    كان وفي نفس اللحظة =1.0268
شاكرا لكم مجهودكم الرائع

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير
> ما انا طلبت منك تنصحني بالشركة الي راح انزل برنامج التداول الخاص بها عشان ابدا اتعلم 
> فياريت لو تعطيني رابط لشركة بس يكون ميتا تريد لو سمحت 
> يعني كيف بدي اتعلم لو برنامج التداول اصلا مو عندي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 اتفضل  http://www.fxsol.com.au/trading/metatrader.asp

----------


## سمير صيام

> الله يعطيك العافيه موضوع خدم الجميع  واشكرك على مجهودك  اخوي انا لي يومين دخلت بحساب تجريبي ومااعرف الا بديات قريت كثير بس مااحس اني استفدت مره وكثرت خسارتي ولا مره ربحت   وش تنصحني اسوي وشلون اعرف الازواج الرابحه  وكم من الوقت اجلس اشوف انتظر وماابيع بخساره   اعذرني على اسلوبي بس وش اسوي من المبدتئين

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
واهلا بك فى المتداول العربى وان شاء الله تستفيد معانا  
رايى الشخصى تعلم الفوركس اولا وانسى البيع والشراء وبعد تعلمك تقدر تبيع وتشترى حسب ما تعلمت

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ المحترم سمير صيام
> عندي سؤال اذا ممكن وهو لماذا يختلف سعري شراء عملة ما عن بعضهما
> مثلا ببرنامج gts  كان usd/chf  = 1.0270
> و fxcm    كان وفي نفس اللحظة =1.0268
> شاكرا لكم مجهودكم الرائع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الاختلاف بسبب اختلاف مزود الاسعار للشركتين وطبيعى ان يوجد اختلاف للاسعار فى حدود نقاط بسيطة بين الشركات

----------


## M.Y.A777

تم التحميل... :18: 
وشكرا يا احلى أستاذ سمير,أنا كتير اسف لاني أزعجتك معي :Eh S(7):

----------


## M.Y.A777

أستاذ سمير البرنامج هذا ليش مو على البب دولار؟ شكلو هون بالسنتات!
و لو سمحت ممكن أعلاف كيف بدي انزل الداو جونز و النفط ؟لأنهم مش موجودين؟

----------


## Alsager00

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
في البداية احب ان اقدم جزيل الشكر على ما تقومون به في سبيل ايصال المعلومة للمتداول العربي واسجل اعتزازي وفخري بكم .
في الحقيقة انا متداول في السوق وما زلت تحت المبتدئ بمراحل ولدي اسئلة اشكركم سلفا على الاجابة عليها .
انا اتداول على منصة اف اكس سي ام الان ( تجريبي )  واريد معرفة ما تاخذه الشركة كفائدة لها عن طريق المنصة اي عند حصولي على ربح مقدارة 100 نقطة على احد الازواج كيف اعرف نصيب الشركة منها ؟
- وهل استطيع فتح حساب حقيقي لديهم ب 500 دولار كتجربة في البداية ؟ وكيف ؟ ( عن طريق الفيزا ) .
- لو اكتفيت من كل عملية ب 5 - 10 نقاط مع زيادة عدد العمليات في اليوم هل في ذلك تاثير سلبي على حسابي ؟
- من وجة نظرك الخاصة ما هو افضل مؤشر قد اعتمد عليه ولو بنسبة بسيطة في البيع والشراء ؟
منتظر الاجابة ، و\مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير البرنامج هذا ليش مو على البب دولار؟ شكلو هون بالسنتات!
> و لو سمحت ممكن أعلاف كيف بدي انزل الداو جونز و النفط ؟لأنهم مش موجودين؟

 قيمة النقطة بيكون حسب اختيارك لقيمة العقد يعنى لو 0.01 هيكونب 10 سنت ولو كانت 0.1 يبقى النقطة بدولار ولو 1 يبقى النقطة بعشرة دولار

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> في البداية احب ان اقدم جزيل الشكر على ما تقومون به في سبيل ايصال المعلومة للمتداول العربي واسجل اعتزازي وفخري بكم .
> في الحقيقة انا متداول في السوق وما زلت تحت المبتدئ بمراحل ولدي اسئلة اشكركم سلفا على الاجابة عليها .
> انا اتداول على منصة اف اكس سي ام الان ( تجريبي )  واريد معرفة ما تاخذه الشركة كفائدة لها عن طريق المنصة اي عند حصولي على ربح مقدارة 100 نقطة على احد الازواج كيف اعرف نصيب الشركة منها ؟
> - وهل استطيع فتح حساب حقيقي لديهم ب 500 دولار كتجربة في البداية ؟ وكيف ؟ ( عن طريق الفيزا ) .
> - لو اكتفيت من كل عملية ب 5 - 10 نقاط مع زيادة عدد العمليات في اليوم هل في ذلك تاثير سلبي على حسابي ؟
> - من وجة نظرك الخاصة ما هو افضل مؤشر قد اعتمد عليه ولو بنسبة بسيطة في البيع والشراء ؟
> منتظر الاجابة ، و\مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
نصيب الشركة هو فرق الاسبيرد بين البيع والشراء لذلك اى صفقة لك تكون بسالب الاسبيرد 
بالنسبة لحساب حقيقى نعم يمكنك ذلك ب 300 دولار لعملاء المتداول العربى لان الشركة تبدا لديها الحسابات ب 2000 دولار  
بالنسبة لربحك 5-10 نقط ممتاز لكن الاهم نسبة نجاح الطريقة والادارة المالية لها  
افضل مؤشر هو العين لكن بعد فترة من التعامل مع الشارت

----------


## لولو111

مشكور على المجهود وبارك الله فيك
عندي سؤال 
لاحظت اني لما افتح صفقة مثلاGBP/JPY
لما فتحت وكان open 151.16  لما شفت في فكسول  في Gts Pro Charting
كانت الشمعة ارتفعت بنقطة  لكن لما رحت لصفحة التداول والصفقة اللي فتحتها لقيت انها ارتفعت ل30 نقطة!!! يعني close صار 151.30
والشارت 151.17 بس نقطة واحدة!!!  هالمشكلة صارت معي اكثر من مرررة كيف يصيروا الاسعار متساوية!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## هشام عبد الحليم

فى الميتاتريدر الفروض لما اجى افتح مؤشر زى RSI Insert ---> Indicators ---> Custom -->RSI بس قائمه الكاستم بكل ما فيها من مؤشرات مش بتفتح  فالحل ايه ؟ كيف تكون اعدادات مؤشر المومنتيوم ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور على المجهود وبارك الله فيك
> عندي سؤال 
> لاحظت اني لما افتح صفقة مثلاGBP/JPY
> لما فتحت وكان open 151.16  لما شفت في فكسول  في Gts Pro Charting
> كانت الشمعة ارتفعت بنقطة  لكن لما رحت لصفحة التداول والصفقة اللي فتحتها لقيت انها ارتفعت ل30 نقطة!!! يعني close صار 151.30
> والشارت 151.17 بس نقطة واحدة!!!  هالمشكلة صارت معي اكثر من مرررة كيف يصيروا الاسعار متساوية!!! 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ممكن يكون فى عيب وقتها فى الشارت لكن الاهم هو الاسعار فى البرنامج هى الاساس

----------


## سمير صيام

> فى الميتاتريدر الفروض لما اجى افتح مؤشر زى RSI Insert ---> Indicators ---> Custom -->RSI بس قائمه الكاستم بكل ما فيها من مؤشرات مش بتفتح  فالحل ايه ؟ كيف تكون اعدادات مؤشر المومنتيوم ؟

 rsi هتلاقيه فى oscillators باسم relative strength index 
والمونتم اعدادته هى الافتراضية

----------


## M.Y.A777

شكرا استاذ سمير
أستاذ سمير لو سمحت(انا بصراحة محرج منك قد ما سألتك)ليش ما في نفط و لا داوجونز على البرنامج يلي اعطيتني اياه؟
بعدين انا مستغرب لما شفت شارت الديلي لقيت شمعة ليوم الاحد!!!!!!!!!!!!! هو السوق بكون فاتح؟
مش المفروض خمس ايام بالاسبوع؟ يعني من الاثنين للجمعة

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير
> أستاذ سمير لو سمحت(انا بصراحة محرج منك قد ما سألتك)ليش ما في نفط و لا داوجونز على البرنامج يلي اعطيتني اياه؟
> بعدين انا مستغرب لما شفت شارت الديلي لقيت شمعة ليوم الاحد!!!!!!!!!!!!! هو السوق بكون فاتح؟
> مش المفروض خمس ايام بالاسبوع؟ يعني من الاثنين للجمعة

 مافيش اى احراج ابدا وده دورى ارد على الجميع
بالنسبة للشركة فهى لم تضيف النفط بعد وايضا الداو موجود فى فرع استراليا لكن برنامج gts pro والمفروض يضاف للميتاتريدر ايضا 
بالنسبة ليوم الاحد عشان الشركات بتفتح اخر يوم الاحد فبيعتبره شمعة منفصلة

----------


## M.Y.A777

شكرا استاذ سمير 
و حسب علمك متى رح يضيفو النفط والداو؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير 
> و حسب علمك متى رح يضيفو النفط والداو؟

 ليس لديا فكرة بصراحة

----------


## M.Y.A777

الف شكر يا حبيب

----------


## M.Y.A777

أستاذ سمير بصراحة انتى على شو بتشغل على الميتا تريد ولا على التاني واللة ما بعرف شو اسمو(هو شو اسمو) 
و باي واحد بتنصح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير بصراحة انتى على شو بتشغل على الميتا تريد ولا على التاني واللة ما بعرف شو اسمو(هو شو اسمو) 
> و باي واحد بتنصح؟

 انا شغال على GTS PRO وهو افضل من الميتاتريدر

----------


## vip3644534

مرحبا استاذ سمير
عندي سؤال بخصوص الميتاتريدر.لماذا تختلف قراءه الشارت من شركه الى اخرى مع العلم ان كل الشركات التي اراقبها محترمه ومسجله في nfa والفارق بين اغلاق الشموع تقريبا معدل4_9 نقطه.
وبماذا تنصحني ببرنامج يقوم بعمايه الشراء والبيع بصوره فوريه وبدون تاخير.لكي اقوم بتجربته.
الف شكر.

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير
> عندي سؤال بخصوص الميتاتريدر.لماذا تختلف قراءه الشارت من شركه الى اخرى مع العلم ان كل الشركات التي اراقبها محترمه ومسجله في nfa والفارق بين اغلاق الشموع تقريبا معدل4_9 نقطه.
> وبماذا تنصحني ببرنامج يقوم بعمايه الشراء والبيع بصوره فوريه وبدون تاخير.لكي اقوم بتجربته.
> الف شكر.

 تقصد تختلف الاسعار بين الشارتات
والسبب هو اختلاف مزود الاسعار لكل منهما 
وبالنسبة لبرنامج للبيع والشراء فده اكسبيرت وليس برنامج ولغاية الان الناس محتارة فى ايجاد الاكسبيرت الناجح

----------


## vip3644534

انا قصدي مثلا برنامج fxsol يقولون اريح في هذه العمليه والشراء والبيع يكون فوري ؟هل هذا صحيح. 
واذا تكرمت هل يوجد لديكم مواقع لاعرف الشركات النصابه من الغير نصابه
مثلا instaforex   fxopen interbank ifcmarkets odlmarkets 
اتمنى رايك فيها 
واذا لديكم مواقع  لمعرفه  الشركات النصابه
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا قصدي مثلا برنامج fxsol يقولون اريح في هذه العمليه والشراء والبيع يكون فوري ؟هل هذا صحيح. 
> واذا تكرمت هل يوجد لديكم مواقع لاعرف الشركات النصابه من الغير نصابه
> مثلا instaforex   fxopen interbank ifcmarkets odlmarkets 
> اتمنى رايك فيها 
> واذا لديكم مواقع  لمعرفه  الشركات النصابه
> شكرا

 بالنسبة لافكسول الشراء والبيع بيكون فورى نعم وهكذا اغلب الشركات
بالنسبة لموقع لمعرفة الشركات النصابة فاغلب هذه المواقع تجارب شخصية فيها الصحيح والغير صحيح هذا غير دخول المسوقين لشركات اخرى لوضع مشاكل وهمية

----------


## vip3644534

instaforex
استاذ سمير رايك بهذه الشركه 
فيها حسابات اسلاميه
مجلة العالم المالى كتبت هذا الكلام عليها http://www.worldfinance.com/news/ban...rticle865.html 
فيا ريت رايك بالشركه اخي العزيز
رايك مهم جدا 
مع العلم اني ساشترك مع fxsol السنه القادمه بعد التعود على برنامجها بالديمو

----------


## سمير صيام

> instaforex
> استاذ سمير رايك بهذه الشركه 
> فيها حسابات اسلاميه
> مجلة العالم المالى كتبت هذا الكلام عليها http://www.worldfinance.com/news/ban...rticle865.html 
> فيا ريت رايك بالشركه اخي العزيز
> رايك مهم جدا 
> مع العلم اني ساشترك مع fxsol السنه القادمه بعد التعود على برنامجها بالديمو

 والله ياغالى لم اجربها حتى احكم عليها ونرجو من جربها ان يفيدك ان شاء الله

----------


## vip3644534

استاذ سمير من خبرتكم في الفوركس لدي طلب 1-انا اريد مؤشر متطور او اكثر من واحد يعمل حصرا على فريم الساعه
او اذا تعرف موضوع لتوفر علي عناء البحث ساعات.
2-اريد قناه عربيه اذا تعرف للاخبار  الاقتصاديه 24 ساعه على النت.
اكتفي اليوم  بهذه الاسئله  وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير من خبرتكم في الفوركس لدي طلب 1-انا اريد مؤشر متطور او اكثر من واحد يعمل حصرا على فريم الساعه  او اذا تعرف موضوع لتوفر علي عناء البحث ساعات. لا يوجد   
> 2-اريد قناه عربيه اذا تعرف للاخبار  الاقتصاديه 24 ساعه على النت.
> اكتفي اليوم  بهذه الاسئله  وشكرا  cnbc arabia

 تم اعلاه

----------


## M.Y.A777

استاذ سمير انا بدي اتدرب على GTS PRO ؟
باي شركة يتنصحني ؟
و التعامل معاه اصعب من الميتاتريد ؟ واذا في مجال رابط للشركة الي بتتعامل عها ؟
و في كتب للتعليم على البرنامج (GTS PRO) ؟
انا اســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــف
لاني كترت الاسئلة و الف الف الف شكر يا استاذنا الكبير

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير انا بدي اتدرب على GTS PRO ؟
> باي شركة يتنصحني ؟
> و التعامل معاه اصعب من الميتاتريد ؟ واذا في مجال رابط للشركة الي بتتعامل عها ؟
> و في كتب للتعليم على البرنامج (GTS PRO) ؟
> انا اســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــف
> لاني كترت الاسئلة و الف الف الف شكر يا استاذنا الكبير

  اتفضل
الشرح للبرنامج  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36443.html 
وانصحك بفرع بريطانيا ثم استراليا

----------


## M.Y.A777

شكرا استاذ سمير

----------


## vip3644534

مرحبا اخ سمير
بعد تكمله التحليل الفني
اريد طريقه ربط اكسبرت بالميتاتريدر واين اضعه وكيف اشغله.

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا اخ سمير
> بعد تكمله التحليل الفني
> اريد طريقه ربط اكسبرت بالميتاتريدر واين اضعه وكيف اشغله.

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
عليك بوضع الاكسبيرت فى الرابط التالى مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts 
ثم اعادة تشغيل للبرنامج 
تفعيل خاصية expert advisors
وهى بجانب علامة الشارت الخطى او من قائمة tools  واختيار option ستجد قائمة expert advisors  ومنها تفعلها 
ثم عليك بوضع الاكسبيرت على الشارت واختيار allow live trading من خصائص الاكسبيرت

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ الفاضل / سمير صيام ... 
 هل من الممكن أن يوجد دايفرجنس على أكثر من مؤشر ثم لا يكون هنالك انعكاس بتاتا ؟؟ 
 أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا !  
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الفاضل / سمير صيام ... 
>  هل من الممكن أن يوجد دايفرجنس على أكثر من مؤشر ثم لا يكون هنالك انعكاس بتاتا ؟؟ 
>  أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا !  
>  بوركت

 نعم يمكنك ان يوجد دايفرجنس على اكتر من مؤشر ويعكس برضه

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ الحبيب / سمير صيام .. 
اعذرني .. يبدو أنك لم تفهم سؤالي جيدا .. الذي قصدته هو : أن يكون عندنا دايفرجنس على أكثر من مؤشر ، لكن السعر _لا يعكس_ اتجاه حركته . و بالتالي يكون عندنا دايفرجنس كاذب ان صح التعبير !! 
  تقبل أرق التحيات مني 
  بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ الحبيب / سمير صيام .. 
> اعذرني .. يبدو أنك لم تفهم سؤالي جيدا .. الذي قصدته هو : أن يكون عندنا دايفرجنس على أكثر من مؤشر ، لكن السعر _لا يعكس_ اتجاه حركته . و بالتالي يكون عندنا دايفرجنس كاذب ان صح التعبير !! 
>   تقبل أرق التحيات مني 
>   بوركت

 ماهو انا قصدت كده انه يدينى دايفرجنس بيع ويستكمل صعوده عادى

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

شكرا جزيلا لك .. يبدو أنني أنا الذي لم أفهم عليك !  
  وضحت لي الفكرة ... 
   بوركت بكل حرف تسطره أناملك

----------


## M.Y.A777

السلام عليكم...
 استاذ سمير صيام
ما هي اقوى استراتيجية طرحت في منتدانا الكريم؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم...
>  استاذ سمير صيام
> ما هي اقوى استراتيجية طرحت في منتدانا الكريم؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اقوى طريقة او استراتيجية هى التى تنجح معاك وتستطيع مواصلة الربح بها حتى وان كانت فاشلة مع الاخرين

----------


## M.Y.A777

مشكور استاذ سمير :Eh S(7): 
بما انك قدوة الكثيرين من امثالي في منتدانا الغالي
ما رايك الشخصي
 بمعنا اخر الاسترتيجية التى نالت على رضائك 
سواء استرتيجية تحليل او انديكيتر او مؤشر...الخ
انا طبعا رح احترم حريتك الشخصية و ما رح اسئلك عن اسلوبك الشخصي في المتاجرة :Noco: 
ولكن بدون اجوبة دبلوماسية  :Wink Smile: يا استاذ سمير
وبالنسة للشخص الذي انتحل شخصيتك :Angry Smile: 
 لا تعطية اي اهمية لانو احنا يا استاذ سمير بنحس بروحك الطيبة و محبتك لمساعدة الاخرين -التي لم يقدرها بعض الحاسدين- بين الكلمات والاسطر عند كتابتك لاي موضوع او ردك على اي استفسار :Eh S(7): 
 متمنين لك دوام الصحة والعافية و المزيد من العطاء لفائدة جميع شباب و شابات المسلمين :Boxing: 
الف الف الف شكر يا استاذنا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور استاذ سمير
> بما انك قدوة الكثيرين من امثالي في منتدانا الغالي
> ما رايك الشخصي
>  بمعنا اخر الاسترتيجية التى نالت على رضائك 
> سواء استرتيجية تحليل او انديكيتر او مؤشر...الخ
> انا طبعا رح احترم حريتك الشخصية و ما رح اسئلك عن اسلوبك الشخصي في المتاجرة
> ولكن بدون اجوبة دبلوماسية يا استاذ سمير
> وبالنسة للشخص الذي انتحل شخصيتك
>  لا تعطية اي اهمية لانو احنا يا استاذ سمير بنحس بروحك الطيبة و محبتك لمساعدة الاخرين -التي لم يقدرها بعض الحاسدين- بين الكلمات والاسطر عند كتابتك لاي موضوع او ردك على اي استفسار
> ...

  
لا ياغالى من غير دبلوماسية التطبيق لاى طريقة تختلف من شخص لاخر
بالنسبة للطرق الناجحة عندك القاهرة - الهارمونيك - التحليل الفنى - الدايفرجنس - هذه طريقتى يا مراقب
بالنسبة للطرق الشخصية فصدقنى اى شئ بضعه للاعضاء مثل الدايفرجنس والموفنج 55 وطرق اخرى
وان شاء الله سيكون طرق اخرى فى الطريق فانا لا احب الطرق التقليدية المعتادة

----------


## M.Y.A777

شكرا استاذ سمير

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
كيف نعرف أن المؤشر الذي نستخدمه محدود المدة ؟ هل هو بصيغة أم كيو فور Mq4  أم بصيغة exe  ؟ 
   بوركت

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

.........تتمة السؤال .. 
 و من أين نستخرج و نعرف امتداد الملف اذا كان أحدهما أو الآخر ؟ 
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> كيف نعرف أن المؤشر الذي نستخدمه محدود المدة ؟ هل هو بصيغة أم كيو فور Mq4  أم بصيغة exe  ؟ 
>    بوركت

 غالبا هذه المؤشرات بتكون مشفرة بصيغة ex4 
واكيد بيظهر لك تاريخ الانتهاء سوا فى تنبيه منه او مكتوب على الشاشة

----------


## سمير صيام

> .........تتمة السؤال .. 
>  و من أين نستخرج و نعرف امتداد الملف اذا كان أحدهما أو الآخر ؟ 
>  بوركت

 ده بيظهر من اسم الملف وامتداده وكل واحد منهم له شكل 
فالملف المشفر له علامة الويندوز البيضاء والعادى له علامة المؤشرات

----------


## أم حمودي

السلام عليكم أستاذنا العزيز
سؤالي اليوم بخصوص المضاعفة 100:1 و 200:1
بالنسبة لبداية التداول بمبلغ في حدود 2500 دولار كبداية ما هي نسبة المضاعفة الملائمة. 
على حسب ما تعلمته من خلال الموقع انه كلما زادت نسبة المضاعفة زادت نسبة المخاطرة
في نفس الوقت مثلا المضاعفة 200 مرة تعطيني مجال للتحرك اكثر من خلال usable margin 
بالمقارنة مع المضاعفة 100 مرة.
أرجو نصحي بخصوص نسبة المضاعفة هل أبدأ ب 100
أو ب200
أستاذنا العزيز ارجو اعطائي النسبة اتكل علي الله و عليك في هذا الموضوع
مع كل الشكر :Drive1:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم أستاذنا العزيز
> سؤالي اليوم بخصوص المضاعفة 100:1 و 200:1
> بالنسبة لبداية التداول بمبلغ في حدود 2500 دولار كبداية ما هي نسبة المضاعفة الملائمة. 
> على حسب ما تعلمته من خلال الموقع انه كلما زادت نسبة المضاعفة زادت نسبة المخاطرة
> في نفس الوقت مثلا المضاعفة 200 مرة تعطيني مجال للتحرك اكثر من خلال usable margin 
> بالمقارنة مع المضاعفة 100 مرة.
> أرجو نصحي بخصوص نسبة المضاعفة هل أبدأ ب 100
> أو ب200
> أستاذنا العزيز ارجو اعطائي النسبة اتكل علي الله و عليك في هذا الموضوع
> مع كل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تقصدى الرافعة 1:100 و 1:200
بالنسبة لاى مبلغ صغير او كبير فالافضل هى 1:100 
بارك الله فيكى

----------


## M.Y.A777

:A006: 
السلام عليكم استاذنا القدير سمير صيام
لو سمحت ممكن اتفيدنا بخصوص موضوع ضبط التوقيت الزمني للتداول؟
بمعنى انو التوقيت بين الدول بيختلف كما يعلم الجميع,فبالنسة للتداولات العالمية للعملات الفوركس كيف يتم ضبط هذة الناحية,وتوقيت الفتح والاغلاق؟
يعني في كل دول العالم فقط هنالك خمس ايام تداول(من الاثنين الى الجمعة)؟
وهل في جميع الدول يفتح السوق على 12 ليلأ مثال: يفتح السوق في الاردن على 12 ليلا و هناك فارق زمني بين الاردن والسعودية, ففي السعودية بتوكن الساعة 1 ليلا !
يعني لما السوق بيفتح في السعودية على 12 بتكون في الاردن الساعة 11 !
يعني في فرق ساعة! وهذا بين الاردن والسعودية بس طيب كيف بين دولة عربية و امريكا مثلا! ممكن يكون الفارق 12 او 24 ساعة!
طيب الاسعار رح تفتفح في الدولتين بنفس السعر؟ 
وما هي الشاشة المعتمدة عالميأ من حيث الاسعار و التوقيت؟
و ما هي المراجع التي يمكنني الاطلاع عليها للاستفادة من هذا الموضوع؟
ارجو ان يكون الاستفسار واضح
واسف على الاطالة  :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذنا القدير سمير صيام
> لو سمحت ممكن اتفيدنا بخصوص موضوع ضبط التوقيت الزمني للتداول؟
> بمعنى انو التوقيت بين الدول بيختلف كما يعلم الجميع,فبالنسة للتداولات العالمية للعملات الفوركس كيف يتم ضبط هذة الناحية,وتوقيت الفتح والاغلاق؟
> يعني في كل دول العالم فقط هنالك خمس ايام تداول(من الاثنين الى الجمعة)؟
> وهل في جميع الدول يفتح السوق على 12 ليلأ مثال: يفتح السوق في الاردن على 12 ليلا و هناك فارق زمني بين الاردن والسعودية, ففي السعودية بتوكن الساعة 1 ليلا !
> يعني لما السوق بيفتح في السعودية على 12 بتكون في الاردن الساعة 11 !
> يعني في فرق ساعة! وهذا بين الاردن والسعودية بس طيب كيف بين دولة عربية و امريكا مثلا! ممكن يكون الفارق 12 او 24 ساعة!
> طيب الاسعار رح تفتفح في الدولتين بنفس السعر؟ 
> وما هي الشاشة المعتمدة عالميأ من حيث الاسعار و التوقيت؟
> ...

 يا هلا بيك
طبعا توقيت افتتاح الاسواق واحد لكن المتغير هو فرق التوقيت بينى وبين فتح الاسواق
ولحل هذه المعضلة عليك بمعرفة ضبط الموقع التالى مع توقيتك لتعرف توقيت افتتاح الاسواق واغلاقها حسب توقيتك الشخصى   http://fxtrade.oanda.com/resources/fxmarkethours/

----------


## M.Y.A777

شكرا
معضلة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
طيب استاذ سمير انا قصدي يعني لما يكون السوق فاتح في دولة و عندي ليسة ما فتح مش ممكن انا اكون عارف على شو رح يفتح السوق قبل ما يفتح صح؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا
> معضلة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> طيب استاذ سمير انا قصدي يعني لما يكون السوق فاتح في دولة و عندي ليسة ما فتح مش ممكن انا اكون عارف على شو رح يفتح السوق قبل ما يفتح صح؟

 ماتقوله مستحيل حدوثه لان السوق الاوروبى لما يفتح لن يفتح فى دولة قبل افتتاحه عندك لانه هيكون فاتح عندك برضه

----------


## M.Y.A777

شكرا استاذ سمير
استاذ سمير ما هية اقوى الشهادات الدراسية التي يمكن دراستها عن سوق العملات
سوق الفوركس؟
بغض النظر عن الخبرة (وهية في بعض الاحيان اقوى من الشهادة)

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير
> استاذ سمير ما هية اقوى الشهادات الدراسية التي يمكن دراستها عن سوق العملات
> سوق الفوركس؟
> بغض النظر عن الخبرة (وهية في بعض الاحيان اقوى من الشهادة)

 تدخل الجمعية الفنية للمحللين وتتدرج فى شهادتها ان شاء الله
هى عن التحليل الفنى عموما وليس عملات فقط

----------


## أبو جوان

استاذ سمير
ممكن رابط عن خطوط جان

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير
> ممكن رابط عن خطوط جان

 اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63103.html

----------


## أبو جوان

شكرا استاذ سمير 
ممكن تعطيني فكرة صغيرة عن Gann Grid على الميتا، ومعنى المربعات

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا استاذ سمير 
> ممكن تعطيني فكرة صغيرة عن Gann Grid على الميتا، ومعنى المربعات

 بصراحة لا اعرف فى جان ويوجد فى الموضوع اللى حطيته لك شرح العديد من الامور

----------


## أبو جوان

استاذ سمير  عندي سؤالين :
1- عندما يقولون إدارة رأس المال عدم الدخول بأكثر من 10 بالمية من رأس المال ماذا يعني هذا الكلام إذا كان رصيدي مثلا 1000 دولار والرافعة 500 ماذا سيكون حجم العقد المفترض .
 أنا من سورية هل يمكنني الاشتراك مع اف اكس سول ( حساب عقود الميكرو )في أي فرع منها عن طريقكم ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير  عندي سؤالين :
> 1- عندما يقولون إدارة رأس المال عدم الدخول بأكثر من 10 بالمية من رأس المال ماذا يعني هذا الكلام إذا كان رصيدي مثلا 1000 دولار والرافعة 500 ماذا سيكون حجم العقد المفترض .  معناه ان المارجن المحجوز لصفقاتى لايزيد عن 10% وفى حالتك المفروض المارجن الايزيد عن 100 دولار  
>  أنا من سورية هل يمكنني الاشتراك مع اف اكس سول ( حساب عقود الميكرو )في أي فرع منها عن طريقكم ؟؟  للاسف حتى الان السوريين ممنوعين فى الشركات الامريكية

 تم اعلاه

----------


## knight09

> لو سمحت ممكن اتفيدنا بخصوص موضوع ضبط التوقيت الزمني للتداول؟
> بمعنى انو التوقيت بين الدول بيختلف كما يعلم الجميع,فبالنسة للتداولات العالمية للعملات الفوركس كيف يتم ضبط هذة الناحية,وتوقيت الفتح والاغلاق؟
> يعني في كل دول العالم فقط هنالك خمس ايام تداول(من الاثنين الى الجمعة)؟

 للمشاركة فقط، بعد إذن الأستاذ سمير صيام، الموقع التالي يبين لحظيا فتح الأسواق واغلاقها على مستوى العالم وأنا أتابعه دوما: http://www.2009.worldmarkethours.com/Forex/index.htm

----------


## knight09

> تدخل الجمعية الفنية للمحللين وتتدرج فى شهادتها ان شاء الله  هى عن التحليل الفنى عموما وليس عملات فقط

  إستاذنا الكريم، هل ممكن معلومات أو رابط بخصوص تلك الجمعية والشهادات أو الإختبارات؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> للمشاركة فقط، بعد إذن الأستاذ سمير صيام، الموقع التالي يبين لحظيا فتح الأسواق واغلاقها على مستوى العالم وأنا أتابعه دوما: http://www.2009.worldmarkethours.com/Forex/index.htm

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## سمير صيام

> إستاذنا الكريم، هل ممكن معلومات أو رابط بخصوص تلك الجمعية والشهادات أو الإختبارات؟

 اتفضل  http://www.estaegypt.org/

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يوجد قى التحتيل الكلاسيكى تحديد نقط الدهم والمقاومه باستخدام مؤشر zigzag
كيف يمكنى تحديد النقط بطريقه يدوى 
سؤالى الثانى هل الميتا ستوك يعمل على الفوركس ولا يستخدم على الاسهم فقط
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> يوجد قى التحتيل الكلاسيكى تحديد نقط الدهم والمقاومه باستخدام مؤشر zigzag
> كيف يمكنى تحديد النقط بطريقه يدوى 
> سؤالى الثانى هل الميتا ستوك يعمل على الفوركس ولا يستخدم على الاسهم فقط
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تحديد الدعم والمقاومة يكون بتحديد القمم والقيعان وتستطيع استخراجها بالعين

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للزولوتريد 
انا اختار مزود واتركه يعمل واروح انام مثلا او اطلع بره لستغلال فتره عدم تواجدى
ازاى اعرف ان المزود موجود لغايه امتى فهو ممكن يخرج فى هذا الوقت
يعنى ازاى اعرف فتره تواجد المزود
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بالنسبه للزولوتريد 
> انا اختار مزود واتركه يعمل واروح انام مثلا او اطلع بره لستغلال فتره عدم تواجدى
> ازاى اعرف ان المزود موجود لغايه امتى فهو ممكن يخرج فى هذا الوقت
> يعنى ازاى اعرف فتره تواجد المزود
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الامر ببساطة ان المزود عند وضعه توصية يتم تفعيلها فى حسابك 
سواء كان موجود ووضع صفقة فورية او كان واضع صفقة معلقة وتفعلت وهو مش موجود

----------


## dreamgames8

هناك سؤال و هو 
بعض القمم تكون قريبه من بعض و العاكس اي من هذي القمم او القيعان يكون اقوى او يعد به

----------


## سمير صيام

> هناك سؤال و هو 
> بعض القمم تكون قريبه من بعض و العاكس اي من هذي القمم او القيعان يكون اقوى او يعد به

 الاقوى هو الذى يتوافق معه نسب من نسب الفايبو او الترند او نموذج من النماذج او مقدار الارتداد من المقاومة او الدعم

----------


## cata.1966

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  الامر ببساطة ان المزود عند وضعه توصية يتم تفعيلها فى حسابك  سواء كان موجود ووضع صفقة فورية او كان واضع صفقة معلقة وتفعلت وهو مش موجود

  طيب يوجد فى الموقع ان الصلاحيه 120 دقيقه  وبعدين اعل تجديد
المهم انه ادخل مثلا 3 صفقات واقفل الجهاز اتركه يعمل لغايه تانى يوم فهل انت قصدك كده
واخيرا انا عايز رايك بصراحه فى البرنامج
اشكرك

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب يوجد فى الموقع ان الصلاحيه 120 دقيقه  وبعدين اعل تجديد
> المهم انه ادخل مثلا 3 صفقات واقفل الجهاز اتركه يعمل لغايه تانى يوم فهل انت قصدك كده
> واخيرا انا عايز رايك بصراحه فى البرنامج
> اشكرك

 انت اصلا مش محتاج تفتح الحساب الا للمتابعة يعنى تفتح ساعة او متفتحش مش هيؤثر على وجود الصفقات فى حسابك

----------


## cata.1966

الزولو اعتقد انه شكل من اشكال التوصيات واداره الحسابات بس مع فارق انه تقريبا بالمجان
بالاضافه انك تتعامل مع شخص محترف او اكثر حسب ما تريد حتى ان ادرت حسابك بنفسك صعب ان تصل لمستوى محترف اى المزود وفير كده بعد عناء طول اليوم
اعتقد انه برنامج سحرى وفى ناس كتير مش عارفين قيمته
انا عملت على الديمو 5 وكسور فى 5 ساعات براس مال 50 الف منهم 5 الاف دخلت بيهم فصراحه دى حاجه ولا الخيال اكيد فيه عيب او حاجه غلط بس هوة بيحقق الخلاصه فى الهدف من الفوركس وهو كسب المال بس من شغل واحد غيرك محترف ويغنيك عن اى تحليل بتعمله او بتتعب فيه طالما الكسب هو الهدف
ارجو النصيحه
شكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا عملت على الديمو 5 وكسور فى 5 ساعات براس مال 50 الف منهم 5 الاف دخلت بيهم فصراحه دى حاجه ولا الخيال اكيد فيه عيب او حاجه غلط
> ارجو النصيحه
> شكرا

 مش فاهم الجزء ده

----------


## cata.1966

> مش فاهم الجزء ده

  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الزولو بيعطى 50 الف رصيد فى الديمو دخلت ب10 لوط يعنى النقطه 50 دولار الساعه 4 العصر وبعدين الساعه 8 او 9 كنت عامل ربح 5 الاف دولار وكسور ولسه لم يكن وصلت الصفقتان للهدف فخرجت بسرعه وقلت الحمد  لله وكان مع 2 من اكبر المزودين فى الزول
الحقيقه انا محتار مش مصدق ان الامر ممكن يكون بالبساطه دى مع الارباح دى انا عاير رايك لانى من ساعتها وانا نفسى اسدت عن التحليل وعمليه التحليل الفنى ومش عارف راسى من رجلى
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الزولو بيعطى 50 الف رصيد فى الديمو دخلت ب10 لوط يعنى النقطه 50 دولار الساعه 4 العصر وبعدين الساعه 8 او 9 كنت عامل ربح 5 الاف دولار وكسور ولسه لم يكن وصلت الصفقتان للهدف فخرجت بسرعه وقلت الحمد  لله وكان مع 2 من اكبر المزودين فى الزول
> الحقيقه انا محتار مش مصدق ان الامر ممكن يكون بالبساطه دى مع الارباح دى انا عاير رايك لانى من ساعتها وانا نفسى اسدت عن التحليل وعمليه التحليل الفنى ومش عارف راسى من رجلى
> شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
رايى الشخصى
الزولو تريد هو عبارة عن مجموع من الموصين واستفادتهم نسبة من الاسبيرد وهى نسبة قد تجعل الدخل لهم قليلة لذلك قد يلجا البعض الى فتح صفقات كثيرة بهدف زيادة نسبته
لذلك عليك الاول بتنجربة احد الاشخاص لعدة شهور ومراجعة لصفقاته السابقة والتاكد انه هذا الشخص محل ثقة وليس هدفه المخاطرة بحسابك مقابل حصوله على نسبة من الاسبيرد
فان تحقق ذلك ووجدت من يصلح فتوكل على الله اما عدا ذلك فلا انصحك

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

بسم الله   والصلاة والسلام على رسول اللهازيك يا استاذ سمير ياعسل  http://www.estaegypt.org/  حضرتك ارفقت الرابط ده فى المشاركة الى فاتت وانا دخلت عالموقع لكن لم اعلم ما بة وما يكون ياريت توضح وياريت تقولى هل فى مواقع بتعطى شهادات مجانية لو اجتزنا مراحل تعليم معينة من التحليل الفنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله   والصلاة والسلام على رسول اللهازيك يا استاذ سمير ياعسل  http://www.estaegypt.org/  حضرتك ارفقت الرابط ده فى المشاركة الى فاتت وانا دخلت عالموقع لكن لم اعلم ما بة وما يكون ياريت توضح وياريت تقولى هل فى مواقع بتعطى شهادات مجانية لو اجتزنا مراحل تعليم معينة من التحليل الفنى

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
يمكنك الاتصال بهم او الذهاب الى مقرهم بالدقى لاى استفسارات
بالنسبة لشهادات مجانية لم اجدها فى اى مجال بصراحة

----------


## vip3644534

مرحبا استاذ سمير
اذا امكن خطوات تعلم التحليل الاساسي بالتدريج ومهما كانت صعبه وكثيره لانها غائبه عني (مواضيع من المنتدى او خارج المنتدى).
اضافه الى عوائل الازواج وعلاقاتها بعضها ببعض.

----------


## jihad

شباب يلي بيعرف شي عن هالبرامج ياريت  يخبرنا 
forex megadroid
FAT turbo
forex funnel
forex detector
forex tracer
forex tradig machune 
عم يقولوا انوا هي البرامج من اقوى البرامج الموجودة .
ياريت حد يساعدنا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 هل يتوفر لديك ( بحسب خبرتك ) اعداد أكبر للماكد غير الاعداد الاعتيادي الستاندرد ؟ أو أية اعدادات أخرى .  جزيت خيرا  
 بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير
> اذا امكن خطوات تعلم التحليل الاساسي بالتدريج ومهما كانت صعبه وكثيره لانها غائبه عني (مواضيع من المنتدى او خارج المنتدى).
> اضافه الى عوائل الازواج وعلاقاتها بعضها ببعض.

 اتفضل ياباشا واى شئ يخص الاساسى اخونا رمضان موجود تستطيع سؤاله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب يلي بيعرف شي عن هالبرامج ياريت  يخبرنا 
> forex megadroid
> FAT turbo
> forex funnel
> forex detector
> forex tracer
> forex tradig machune 
> عم يقولوا انوا هي البرامج من اقوى البرامج الموجودة .
> ياريت حد يساعدنا

 اخى الكريم منتدى الاكسبيرتات فيه الكثير عن هذه الاكسبيرتات

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  هل يتوفر لديك ( بحسب خبرتك ) اعداد أكبر للماكد غير الاعداد الاعتيادي الستاندرد ؟ أو أية اعدادات أخرى .  جزيت خيرا  
>  بوركت

 الاصل هو الاافتراضية واى تغيير لابد يكون لسبب

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .  تحيه طيبه للجميع . أنا حسابي وشغلي مع شركة اف اكس سليوشن   استراليا .  لاحظت أنه هناك خصومات بتطبق على حسابي من دون أن أعرف .  عندما فتحت التقرير لأرى ما سبب هذه الخصومات . وجدت مكتوب مرتين  premium  fee  ومخصوم على كل وحده 3.43 دولار .   ايه الخصومات دي .  أنا حسابي اسلامي ... يعني معقول تكون عمولات على تبيت العقود والا ايه الحكايه بالظبط ؟؟؟ ياريت تفيدوني .  تحياتي .

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .  تحيه طيبه للجميع . أنا حسابي وشغلي مع شركة اف اكس سليوشن   استراليا .  لاحظت أنه هناك خصومات بتطبق على حسابي من دون أن أعرف .  عندما فتحت التقرير لأرى ما سبب هذه الخصومات . وجدت مكتوب مرتين  premium  fee  ومخصوم على كل وحده 3.43 دولار .   ايه الخصومات دي .  أنا حسابي اسلامي ... يعني معقول تكون عمولات على تبيت العقود والا ايه الحكايه بالظبط ؟؟؟ ياريت تفيدوني .  تحياتي .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت ترسلي صوره من كشف الحساب ورقم الحساب الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على [email protected]
 حتى يقوموا بحل المشكله معك ان شاء الله

----------


## hala2244

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  ياريت ترسلي صوره من كشف الحساب ورقم الحساب الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على [email protected] حتى يقوموا بحل المشكله معك ان شاء الله

  باذن الله . 
بس أنا مش فاتحه حسابي عن طريق المنتدى .
يتهيألي الخدمه دي مش متاحه ليا .
بس أنا كنت حابه أسأل لو حد فيكم عنده فكره أو حصله نفس الي حصلي .

----------


## محمد العزب

> باذن الله . 
> بس أنا مش فاتحه حسابي عن طريق المنتدى .
> يتهيألي الخدمه دي مش متاحه ليا .
> بس أنا كنت حابه أسأل لو حد فيكم عنده فكره أو حصله نفس الي حصلي .

 مفيش مشكله حسابك تابع للمنتدى ولا لاء
المتداول العربي للجميع  :Good:

----------


## hala2244

طيب تمام .
الف شكر
سيتم ارسال التقرير في الحال .
شكرا .

----------


## jawal500

اخي سمير صيام المحترم : اواجه مشكلة بشارتات برنامج gts والمتمثلة بسرعة حركة الشموع من اليمين الى اليسار الى ان تختفي يتبعها خطوط افقية متحركة مما يؤدي الى عدم تكون الشمعة ارجو

----------


## M.Y.A777

الف شكر استاذ سمير 
و شكرا للأخ knipht09

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير صيام المحترم : اواجه مشكلة بشارتات برنامج gts والمتمثلة بسرعة حركة الشموع من اليمين الى اليسار الى ان تختفي يتبعها خطوط افقية متحركة مما يؤدي الى عدم تكون الشمعة ارجو

 ممكن صورة اخى الكريم عشان مش متخيل الشكل

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
اود ان اعرف اهم سؤال يجول في خاطري بعد قراءه كتاب حلقات اقتصاديه
((((كيف لي ان ارى بعيني سوق الفوركس.....هل لديكم صور او فيديو لسوق الفوركس الام .....ارجو ان تاخذ بيدي وتوجهني اليه لافهم واتصور السعر وسوقه))))
قصدي شيء ملموس او استطيع ان اراه بالعين.((اكيد انسان هو من يحرك السعر او اله ؟؟؟اتمنى ان تفهم قصدي العميق جدا)) وما شاء الله في صور الاجتماع الامس منور والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
> اود ان اعرف اهم سؤال يجول في خاطري بعد قراءه كتاب حلقات اقتصاديه
> ((((كيف لي ان ارى بعيني سوق الفوركس.....هل لديكم صور او فيديو لسوق الفوركس الام .....ارجو ان تاخذ بيدي وتوجهني اليه لافهم واتصور السعر وسوقه))))
> قصدي شيء ملموس او استطيع ان اراه بالعين.((اكيد انسان هو من يحرك السعر او اله ؟؟؟اتمنى ان تفهم قصدي العميق جدا)) وما شاء الله في صور الاجتماع الامس منور والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بصراحة لا املك مثل هذه الصور او الفيديوهات ولن اتاخر عن وضعها ان توفرت لى

----------


## vip3644534

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بصراحة لا املك مثل هذه الصور او الفيديوهات ولن اتاخر عن وضعها ان توفرت لى

 طيب استاذ سمير فكره فقط عن الموضوع

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب استاذ سمير فكره فقط عن الموضوع

 كتاب الفوركس خطوة خطوة مكتوب تسلسل الاوامر لكن طبعا لا يوجد لها صور
ويمكنك من داخل روم اى شركة لترى بنفسك كيفية الاوامر وتنفيذها

----------


## vip3644534

> كتاب الفوركس خطوة خطوة مكتوب تسلسل الاوامر لكن طبعا لا يوجد لها صور
> ويمكنك من داخل روم اى شركة لترى بنفسك كيفية الاوامر وتنفيذها

 شويه شويه عليي الله يخليك
الكتاب اوكي بس ازاي من داخل روم اي شركه؟؟؟؟ممكن توضيح اكثر. :015:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شويه شويه عليي الله يخليك
> الكتاب اوكي بس ازاي من داخل روم اي شركه؟؟؟؟ممكن توضيح اكثر.

 فى الروم هتشوف ازاى الاوامر بتوصل للشركة وازاى بتتصرف فيها

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 هل من الممكن ايجاد دايفرجنس على مؤشر ADX 
  بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  هل من الممكن ايجاد دايفرجنس على مؤشر ADX 
>   بوركت

 هو ليس من مؤشرات الدايفرجنس لكن لو لك ملاحظات دايفرجنسية عليه فيمكن متابعته حتى نبنى وجهة نظر كاملة عنه

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 هل كل كسر للترند ( أيا كان قوة و مستوى هذا الكسر ) لا بد له من اعادة اختبار ؟ أم ليس شرطا ؟
 و هل  يسري على الدعوم و المقاومات ما يسري على الترند من حيث اعادة الاختبار أم لا ؟ 
 بوركت أيها المبجل

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  هل كل كسر للترند ( أيا كان قوة و مستوى هذا الكسر ) لا بد له من اعادة اختبار ؟ أم ليس شرطا ؟
>  و هل  يسري على الدعوم و المقاومات ما يسري على الترند من حيث اعادة الاختبار أم لا ؟ 
>  بوركت أيها المبجل

 ليس شرط فقد يكون الكسر قوى ولا يعيد الاختبار سوا الترند او الدعم او المقاومة

----------


## jawal500

> ممكن صورة اخى الكريم عشان مش متخيل الشكل

 اخي سمير صيام 
مرفق صورة الشارت ودمتم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير صيام 
> مرفق صورة الشارت ودمتم

 انا عندى مافيش المشكلة دى
اعمل uninstall  للبرنامج ونزله من جديد وان شاء الله يشتغل تمام

----------


## جرير

بوركت ياخ سمير صيام

----------


## Alsager00

السلام عليكم مع الشكر لكل ما تقدمونه ..
انا اعمل على الفوركس ( تجريبي ) منذ فترة وحققت نتائج مرضية شيئا ما ، وقررت الدخول حقيقي  (مصغر) لدى شركة ( اف اكس سي ام ) ولدي بعض الاسئلة ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لها ، مع الشكر والتقدير سلفاً :
1- كم قيمة العقد المصغر ، وكيف اعرف فائدة الشركة من خلال منصتهم ( مثلا لو ربحت 50 دولار من المجنون ) كم فائدتهم منها ؟
2- هل استطيع تموين حسابي عن طريق الفيزا ، وكيف ؟ وإن كانت الاجابة بلا ، كيف استطيع تغذية حسابي لديهم ؟
3- في حالة رغبتي في سحب الأرباح ( إن وجدت ) كيف استطيع سحبها مع العلم باني في السعودية ( بمعنى آخر ،  أي بنك تتعامل معه الشركة داخل السعودية ) ؟

----------


## Reader_Searcher

السلام عليكم  سمعت أن هناك من يتوقع حركة زوج من متابعة أزواج مترابطة معه  مثال  باوند دولار ، باوند ين ، باوند فرنك ... وهكذا  فيستنتج اتجاه الباوند في أحدها  فهل يمكنكم إفادتي عن ذلك؟  جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم مع الشكر لكل ما تقدمونه ..
> انا اعمل على الفوركس ( تجريبي ) منذ فترة وحققت نتائج مرضية شيئا ما ، وقررت الدخول حقيقي  (مصغر) لدى شركة ( اف اكس سي ام ) ولدي بعض الاسئلة ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لها ، مع الشكر والتقدير سلفاً : 
> 1- كم قيمة العقد المصغر ، وكيف اعرف فائدة الشركة من خلال منصتهم ( مثلا لو ربحت 50 دولار من المجنون ) كم فائدتهم منها ؟  حجم العقد بيكون 10000 دولار وبالتالى النقطة = دولار وعند مكسب 50 نقطة يكون مكسبى 50 دولار 
> 2- هل استطيع تموين حسابي عن طريق الفيزا ، وكيف ؟ وإن كانت الاجابة بلا ، كيف استطيع تغذية حسابي لديهم ؟  لايقبلوا التحويل من الفيزا المدفوعة مقدما لكن من الفيزا العادية ولكن يفضل التحويل البنكى  
> 3- في حالة رغبتي في سحب الأرباح ( إن وجدت ) كيف استطيع سحبها مع العلم باني في السعودية ( بمعنى آخر ،  أي بنك تتعامل معه الشركة داخل السعودية ) ؟  السحب يكون من خلال نموذج سحب بالشركة ويكون السحب لحسابك الشخصى لاى بنك لك حساب فيه وباسمك الشخصى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تم اعلاه

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  سمعت أن هناك من يتوقع حركة زوج من متابعة أزواج مترابطة معه  مثال  باوند دولار ، باوند ين ، باوند فرنك ... وهكذا  فيستنتج اتجاه الباوند في أحدها  فهل يمكنكم إفادتي عن ذلك؟  جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله نعم يوجد نسبة ارتباط بين العملات وايضا يوجد نسبة خطا فلا تعتمد مطلقا على الارتباط لكن مع تاييد تحليلك يدعمه اكثر
ومرفق جدول الارتباط بين العملات

----------


## ahmad1977

شركة ( اف اكس سي ام ) هل لها مكتب في دبي
وشكرا
مبروك للجزائر النصر العظيم

----------


## Alsager00

الاخ العزيز : سمير صيام
شكرا من الأعماق على اياديكم البيضاء ومساعدتك لاخوانك المبتدئين .
بعد تسجيلي في شركة اف اكس سي ام عن طريق موقعكم المبجل ، وقد وصلتني رسالة منكم مفادها ( اكتمال اجراءات التسجيل وبامكانك التحويل الى حسابك في الشركة ) ومعلومات كاملة عن حساب الشركة كالعنوان واسم المستفيد . ولظروف أمنة لم استطع التحويل من البنوك في السعودية وخاصة اني في جنوب المملكة .
لذا ارجو منكم التكرم وإعطائي طريقة التحويل عن طريق الفيزا ( مع العلم بأني سأبدأ بتحويل 300 دولار كبداية ) شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم سلفا .

----------


## M-elgendy

> شركة ( اف اكس سي ام ) هل لها مكتب في دبي
> وشكرا
> مبروك للجزائر النصر العظيم

    			FXCM DMCC 			Al Barsha Business Center, 
			2nd Floor, Office 202
			Dubai, UAE 
			Phone: 001-646-432-2955 
			Fax: 1-212-897-7669 
			E-mail: [email protected] 
			Web site: www.fxcmarabic.com   
....

----------


## ahmad1977

شكرا لك M-elgendy جزيلا على الرد والافادة 
وشكرا مرة تانية بما أنه اللي فاتح الموضوع وكاتب اسألوني ولا تتردد ما برد على الاستفسارات شكرا لك M-elgendy :015:

----------


## jawal500

اخي الكريم 
استفسار : بماذا يعني البعض بدخولهم ببيع او شراء ماركت  :016:

----------


## عبدالكريم

الدخول ماركت يعني السعر لحظة ارفاق الرد او المشاركة  
وفقك الله *

----------


## سمير صيام

> الاخ العزيز : سمير صيام
> شكرا من الأعماق على اياديكم البيضاء ومساعدتك لاخوانك المبتدئين .
> بعد تسجيلي في شركة اف اكس سي ام عن طريق موقعكم المبجل ، وقد وصلتني رسالة منكم مفادها ( اكتمال اجراءات التسجيل وبامكانك التحويل الى حسابك في الشركة ) ومعلومات كاملة عن حساب الشركة كالعنوان واسم المستفيد . ولظروف أمنة لم استطع التحويل من البنوك في السعودية وخاصة اني في جنوب المملكة .
> لذا ارجو منكم التكرم وإعطائي طريقة التحويل عن طريق الفيزا ( مع العلم بأني سأبدأ بتحويل 300 دولار كبداية ) شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم سلفا .

 اخى الكريم
بالنسبة لافكسم يمكنك ايداع الاموال عن طريق الفيزا العادية عن طريق الرابط التالى   https://securepay.fxcm.co.uk/ar/get_amount

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
1_
عندي مشكله في مؤشر الهارمونيك كل ما ابدل بين الفريمات تفتح صفحه النت وفيها
w............4africa.net/4meta/Indicators
الله يخليك شوفلي حل انا تعبت واعصابي خلاص.
-----------------------------------------------
2-
انا قرات الهارمونيك للاخ هادي وناشيء الفوركس وقرات الدايفرجنس لحضرتكم.
والحمد لله شغال هذا الاسبوع تمام التمام
سؤالي هو ما الفرق بين مؤشري الديفرجنس fx5_macd_divergence   +     fx5 divergence

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
> 1_
> عندي مشكله في مؤشر الهارمونيك كل ما ابدل بين الفريمات تفتح صفحه النت وفيها
> w............4africa.net/4meta/Indicators
> الله يخليك شوفلي حل انا تعبت واعصابي خلاص.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 2-
> انا قرات الهارمونيك للاخ هادي وناشيء الفوركس وقرات الدايفرجنس لحضرتكم.
> والحمد لله شغال هذا الاسبوع تمام التمام
> سؤالي هو ما الفرق بين مؤشري الديفرجنس fx5_macd_divergence   +     fx5 divergence

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لمؤشر الهارمونيك حد مبرمج يفيدك عنى
بالنسبة للفرق بين المؤشرين 
الاول خاص بالاوسما والتانى خاص بالماكد

----------


## vip3644534

السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
اكيد شفت موضوع الدبل دايفلرجنس  فيه بدايه جيده واصطياد فرص قويه. سؤالي هو.
1-اعدادات المؤشرات مثل مؤشر الماكد 12.26.9 .على فريم 4 ساعات للباون ممتاز السؤال اذا اريد اعمل على فريم الساعه فهل يجب تغير الاعدادات ؟؟؟؟لاني سبق وقرات للاستاذ وضاح عطارانه يجب تغير اعدادات المؤشر لكل فريم (واتذكر كان وقتها عاطي مثال عن شيء يقاس 40 على الساعه ويجب عمله 20 rsi او cci لا اذكر. 2- اذا توجد لديك اعدادات الساعه(او طريقه التغير الاعدادات للماكد  للدايفرجنس من خبير مثل حضرتكم .علمني كيف اصطاد استاذي الفاضل). وارجوها منك ولا اريدها من  المبرمجين ههههه. مع الشكر والتحيه.

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
ما هي برأيك أكثر نماذج الأشكال اخبارا و كشفا عن التذبذب الحاصل للزوج ؟ هل هو المثلث المتماثل كما يتراءى لي ؟؟ أو خلاف ذلك ؟ 
  بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم استاذ سمير
> اكيد شفت موضوع الدبل دايفلرجنس  فيه بدايه جيده واصطياد فرص قويه. سؤالي هو.
> 1-اعدادات المؤشرات مثل مؤشر الماكد 12.26.9 .على فريم 4 ساعات للباون ممتاز السؤال اذا اريد اعمل على فريم الساعه فهل يجب تغير الاعدادات ؟؟؟؟لاني سبق وقرات للاستاذ وضاح عطارانه يجب تغير اعدادات المؤشر لكل فريم (واتذكر كان وقتها عاطي مثال عن شيء يقاس 40 على الساعه ويجب عمله 20 rsi او cci لا اذكر. 2- اذا توجد لديك اعدادات الساعه(او طريقه التغير الاعدادات للماكد  للدايفرجنس من خبير مثل حضرتكم .علمني كيف اصطاد استاذي الفاضل). وارجوها منك ولا اريدها من  المبرمجين ههههه. مع الشكر والتحيه.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبعا شوفت الموضوع وربنا يوفقك فيه
بالنسبة للماكد فاعدادته الافتراضية هى الاساس ولو غيرنا الاعدادت ستختلف الاشارات لاختلاف المؤشر 
اجمالا اعدادت المؤشرات اجمالا هى على اليومى فى الاساس لانها مؤخوذة من الاسهم 
لكن لا اقدر اقول لك لا تغير الاعدادت لكن عليك تجرب الكثير من الاعدادت لتختار الافضل لك 
لكن رايى الشخصى خليك مع الافتراضى كما هو

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> ما هي برأيك أكثر نماذج الأشكال اخبارا و كشفا عن التذبذب الحاصل للزوج ؟ هل هو المثلث المتماثل كما يتراءى لي ؟؟ أو خلاف ذلك ؟ 
>   بوركت

 اعتقد اغلب الاشال توضح التذبذب سواء المثلثات او الاوتاد او الكوب والعروة وغيرهم لانه يضم التذبذب والترند معا

----------


## vip3644534

مرحبا استاذ سمير 
مطلوب 1-مؤشر دايفرجنس لل cci  اعلم ان العين افضل ولكني ارغب بواحد اذا لديكم. 2-كتب عن الدايفرجنس. 3-مؤشر موثوق على ال4 ساعات غير مؤشر الاستاذ وضاح عطار الذهبي. اعلم المفروض السؤال في قسم المؤشرات ولكن عشمي فيك كبير استاذي الفاضل.

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير 
> مطلوب 1-مؤشر دايفرجنس لل cci  اعلم ان العين افضل ولكني ارغب بواحد اذا لديكم. 2-كتب عن الدايفرجنس. 3-مؤشر موثوق على ال4 ساعات غير مؤشر الاستاذ وضاح عطار الذهبي. اعلم المفروض السؤال في قسم المؤشرات ولكن عشمي فيك كبير استاذي الفاضل.

 بالنسبة للمؤشر الدايفرجنس فى المرفقات 
بالنسبة لمؤشر موثوق فبالنسبة لى لا يوجد  :Big Grin:

----------


## vip3644534

> بالنسبة للمؤشر الدايفرجنس فى المرفقات 
> بالنسبة لمؤشر موثوق فبالنسبة لى لا يوجد

 استاذي الفاضل الف شكر على المؤشر وعلى الاجابه المتوقعه. الان اهم سؤال 
1-هل اشارات الدايفرجنس ممكن ان تتغير وكم النسبه.....؟
2-اين كتب الدايفرجنس اذا وجدت.
3-هل مبتدا مثلي يتغلب على قسم التوصيات لمده شهر ويتوقع حركه 6 عملات بدقه كل يوم ويحول 1$ الى 20$ في 10 ايام عمل وب0.01 سنت للنقطه بمعدل 1200 نقطه بالاسبوع ومرتاح اضع اوامر واصحى كلوا 100%. هل اكون مؤهل للفوركس والاستمرار فيه .
مثلا الان الازواج الرئيسيه غير واضحه بنسبه 100% لعدم توفر اي شيء.
بالامس كانت 99.9% واضحه لهبوط الكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين واليورو والين والباون فرنك وصعود للفرنك دولار.
ثم منتصف اليوم ولاسباب ايضا واضحه لدي العملات بالعكس وبنسبه نقاط ربع الحركه الصباحيه القويه. (اتمنى اجوبه بين السطور وبعدها اقول الحمد لله على كل شيء اذا تم دخول الفوركس بالطريق الصحيح ام لا)والف شكر.  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الفاضل الف شكر على المؤشر وعلى الاجابه المتوقعه. الان اهم سؤال 
> 1-هل اشارات الدايفرجنس ممكن ان تتغير وكم النسبه.....؟  اكيد بتتغير لانه مافيش اشارات 100% لان السوق متغير  
> 2-اين كتب الدايفرجنس اذا وجدت.  ستجد كل ما يخص الدايفرجنس فى موضوعى الخاص بالدايفرجنس  
> 3-هل مبتدا مثلي يتغلب على قسم التوصيات لمده شهر ويتوقع حركه 6 عملات بدقه كل يوم ويحول 1$ الى 20$ في 10 ايام عمل وب0.01 سنت للنقطه بمعدل 1200 نقطه بالاسبوع ومرتاح اضع اوامر واصحى كلوا 100%. هل اكون مؤهل للفوركس والاستمرار فيه .
> مثلا الان الازواج الرئيسيه غير واضحه بنسبه 100% لعدم توفر اي شيء.
> بالامس كانت 99.9% واضحه لهبوط الكيبل والمجنون واليورو ين واليورو والين والباون فرنك وصعود للفرنك دولار.
> ثم منتصف اليوم ولاسباب ايضا واضحه لدي العملات بالعكس وبنسبه نقاط ربع الحركه الصباحيه القويه. (اتمنى اجوبه بين السطور وبعدها اقول الحمد لله على كل شيء اذا تم دخول الفوركس بالطريق الصحيح ام لا)والف شكر.   اخى الكريم لايوجد من يتوقع بدقة متناهية حركة العملات لكن اللى يفرق من شخص لاخر استخدامه الافضل لادواته وبالتالى حسن توقعه  وكما قلت لك السوق متغير وبالتالى طبيعى يكون نسبة صحة التوقعات متغيرة

  اهلا بك اخى الكريم وتم الاجابة اعلاه

----------


## عبد اللطيف

السلا م عليكم
ممكن احد الزملاء ان يشرح كيفية المتاجرة في الاوبشن
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلا م عليكم
> ممكن احد الزملاء ان يشرح كيفية المتاجرة في الاوبشن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هذا قسم الاسهم وهو المختص بموضوع الاوبشن https://forum.arabictrader.com/f9.html 
اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t46871.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53204.html

----------


## عبد اللطيف

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  هذا قسم الاسهم وهو المختص بموضوع الاوبشن https://forum.arabictrader.com/f9.html  اتفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t46871.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53204.html

 بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## sohar311

اخي العزيز .. سمير
كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة العيد السعيد ..
أخي ..
هل بإمكاني فتح حساب على افكس سول بحساب مصغر مع راس مال افتتاحي 300 دولار واستخدام
برنامج الميتاتريدر للتداول .
 ويسرني ان اهنئي ايضا كافة القائميين على منتدانا الرائع هذا بالعيد السعيد اعاده الله علينا وعليكم وكافة
المسلمين في بقاع الدنيا .. آمين.

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخي العزيز .. سمير
> كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة العيد السعيد ..
> أخي ..
> هل بإمكاني فتح حساب على افكس سول بحساب مصغر مع راس مال افتتاحي 300 دولار واستخدام
> برنامج الميتاتريدر للتداول .
>  ويسرني ان اهنئي ايضا كافة القائميين على منتدانا الرائع هذا بالعيد السعيد اعاده الله علينا وعليكم وكافة
> المسلمين في بقاع الدنيا .. آمين.

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقل حساب لفتح حساب في شركة Fxsol   هو 250 دولار وتختار البرنامج الي عايزه مفيش اي مشاكل
ولفتح الحساب اتفضل هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69014.html وكل عام وأنت بخير وأسأل الله أن تكون من المغفورين لهم في هذا اليوم   :Eh S(7):

----------


## توفيق12

شباب اريد روابط لاستراتيجات تعتمد على الاوامر المعلقة
كيفما كانت الاستراتيجية

----------


## vip3644534

استاذي الفاضل سمير صيام كل عام وانتم بخير مطلوب كتاب تامر حامد عن جان.لان هناك موضوع في قسم التوصيات ولم يساعدنا احد لا في الموضوع ولا على الخاص .

----------


## أبو خليل

اولا كل عام وانت بخير اخي واستاذنا ابو عبد الرحمن  
ثانيا في سؤال ببالي من زمان مو عارف له اجابة وهو كالتالي : 
احنا بنشتري بامر شراء ولنقل على الكيبل اي الباوند فنقوم بشراء الباوند بالدولارات اللي عندي واخذ مكانه جنيه استرليني و لما يطلع ببيعه اي اغلق الصفقة بربح اذا صعد و لكن اللي محيرني كيف بيدي اشتري دولار وانا معي دولار واقوم بالقابل بيع الاسترليني اي كيف بيتم البيع او السل مع العلم انه بعرف بالهامش ولكن لا اعرف الية عمله حسب ما شرحت سابقا ؟؟؟  
ونفس الكلام على العملات المهجنه اي الكروسات اي عندي بالحساب دولارات فكيف رح اشتري جنيه وابيع الين مثلا والعكس اذا تم بيع الباوند وشراء الين مقابله فارجو انك فهمتني وارجووووووو الرد يا غااااالي ؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أبو خليل

> اولا كل عام وانت بخير اخي واستاذنا ابو عبد الرحمن

  

> ثانيا في سؤال ببالي من زمان مو عارف له اجابة وهو كالتالي : 
> احنا بنشتري بامر شراء ولنقل على الكيبل اي الباوند فنقوم بشراء الباوند بالدولارات اللي عندي واخذ مكانه جنيه استرليني و لما يطلع ببيعه اي اغلق الصفقة بربح اذا صعد و لكن اللي محيرني كيف بيدي اشتري دولار وانا معي دولار واقوم بالقابل بيع الاسترليني اي كيف بيتم البيع او السل مع العلم انه بعرف بالهامش ولكن لا اعرف الية عمله حسب ما شرحت سابقا ؟؟؟  
> ونفس الكلام على العملات المهجنه اي الكروسات اي عندي بالحساب دولارات فكيف رح اشتري جنيه وابيع الين مثلا والعكس اذا تم بيع الباوند وشراء الين مقابله فارجو انك فهمتني وارجووووووو الرد يا غااااالي ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

  
بانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااارك اخي ابو عبد الرحمن وارجو انك ما تتاخر عليا ؟؟    :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> شباب اريد روابط لاستراتيجات تعتمد على الاوامر المعلقة
> كيفما كانت الاستراتيجية

 اخى الكريم هذه الاستراتيجيات غالبا بتكون رقمية فيمكنك البحث فى مواضيع المنتدى ستجد العديد منها ان شاء الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذي الفاضل سمير صيام كل عام وانتم بخير مطلوب كتاب تامر حامد عن جان.لان هناك موضوع في قسم التوصيات ولم يساعدنا احد لا في الموضوع ولا على الخاص .

 كل عام وانت بخير
اخى الكريم الكتاب غير متوفر بالمنتدى وهو يباع بالاسواق

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا كل عام وانت بخير اخي واستاذنا ابو عبد الرحمن  
> ثانيا في سؤال ببالي من زمان مو عارف له اجابة وهو كالتالي : 
> احنا بنشتري بامر شراء ولنقل على الكيبل اي الباوند فنقوم بشراء الباوند بالدولارات اللي عندي واخذ مكانه جنيه استرليني و لما يطلع ببيعه اي اغلق الصفقة بربح اذا صعد و لكن اللي محيرني كيف بيدي اشتري دولار وانا معي دولار واقوم بالقابل بيع الاسترليني اي كيف بيتم البيع او السل مع العلم انه بعرف بالهامش ولكن لا اعرف الية عمله حسب ما شرحت سابقا ؟؟؟  
> ونفس الكلام على العملات المهجنه اي الكروسات اي عندي بالحساب دولارات فكيف رح اشتري جنيه وابيع الين مثلا والعكس اذا تم بيع الباوند وشراء الين مقابله فارجو انك فهمتني وارجووووووو الرد يا غااااالي ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 كل عام وانت بخير
بالنسبة لو الحساب بالدولار وانت تشترى او تبيع عملات اخرى فالموضوع بسيط جدا
اولا انت تاخذ قرض لشراء العملة المراد بيعها او شرائها ويتم تقييمها بفرق السعر مع العملة التى تريد شرائها
ثانيا ما يحجز من حسابك هو المارجن وبيكون بالدولار وهو يتوافق مع حسابك  
يعنى حسابك بالدولار وعايز تشترى عقد استرلينى والمارجن هو 50 دولار مثلا 
العقد بيكون 10000 دولار ودول بتاخدهم قرض بالبنك وغير مرتبط بعملة حسابك
حجز 50 دولار من حسابك كمارجن للعملة المراد شراؤها او بعض الشركات تحجز لو استرلينى تحجز 50 استرلينى وتقييمهم بالدولار ويتم خصم المارجن حسب التقييم

----------


## أبو خليل

> كل عام وانت بخير  بالنسبة لو الحساب بالدولار وانت تشترى او تبيع عملات اخرى فالموضوع بسيط جدا اولا انت تاخذ قرض لشراء العملة المراد بيعها او شرائها ويتم تقييمها بفرق السعر مع العملة التى تريد شرائها ثانيا ما يحجز من حسابك هو المارجن وبيكون بالدولار وهو يتوافق مع حسابك   يعنى حسابك بالدولار وعايز تشترى عقد استرلينى والمارجن هو 50 دولار مثلا  العقد بيكون 10000 دولار ودول بتاخدهم قرض بالبنك وغير مرتبط بعملة حسابك حجز 50 دولار من حسابك كمارجن للعملة المراد شراؤها او بعض الشركات تحجز لو استرلينى تحجز 50 استرلينى وتقييمهم بالدولار ويتم خصم المارجن حسب التقييم

  
اولا شكرا على الرد يا غاااالي 
وثانيا وارجو انك تتحملني لانه عند الشراء فهمتها وعادي اي عندي بالحساب دولار واريد شراء استرليني بعقد ميني اي 100 دولار ففعليا انه 10000 دولار مع العلم انه الرافعة هي 1:200فيعني انه بيقوم ببيع الدولارات اللي عندي واخد استرليني والمارجن بيتقييم بالدولار مع الاسترليني فاذا ارتغع نقطة اربح بعد السبريد طبعا والعكس صحيح اي اخسر وبيتم خصمه من المارجن المحجوز فهل صحيح ذلك ام لا ؟؟ 
والاهم انه لو بدي ابيع الاسترليني فكيف بيكون ذلك اي كيف بكون القرض او التسهيلات من البنك لي عند البيع والكلام ايضا على العملات المهجنة اي الكروسات كالمجنون وغيره وما بكون الدولار طرف فيها فهذه مو فاهمها مزبوط يا غااااااااااااالي ؟؟ 
فارجوووو الرد بتفصيل شوية مع مثال على العملات الاساسية والكروسات ايضا وخاصة عند عملية البيع اي السل و هي الجملة لي باللون الاحمر في مشاركتك السابقة يا غااااااااااااالي ؟؟  وكل عام وانت بخيررررررررررررررر   :Eh S(7):  :Good:  :Icon26:

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولا شكرا على الرد يا غاااالي 
> وثانيا وارجو انك تتحملني لانه عند الشراء فهمتها وعادي اي عندي بالحساب دولار واريد شراء استرليني بعقد ميني اي 100 دولار ففعليا انه 10000 دولار مع العلم انه الرافعة هي 1:200فيعني انه بيقوم ببيع الدولارات اللي عندي واخد استرليني والمارجن بيتقييم بالدولار مع الاسترليني فاذا ارتغع نقطة اربح بعد السبريد طبعا والعكس صحيح اي اخسر وبيتم خصمه من المارجن المحجوز فهل صحيح ذلك ام لا ؟؟ 
> والاهم انه لو بدي ابيع الاسترليني فكيف بيكون ذلك اي كيف بكون القرض او التسهيلات من البنك لي عند البيع والكلام ايضا على العملات المهجنة اي الكروسات كالمجنون وغيره وما بكون الدولار طرف فيها فهذه مو فاهمها مزبوط يا غااااااااااااالي ؟؟ 
> فارجوووو الرد بتفصيل شوية مع مثال على العملات الاساسية والكروسات ايضا وخاصة عند عملية البيع اي السل و هي الجملة لي باللون الاحمر في مشاركتك السابقة يا غااااااااااااالي ؟؟  وكل عام وانت بخيررررررررررررررر

 يا هلا بيك
دلوقتى عندنا المعطيات الاتية 
حسابك بالدولار
المارجن وسيكون بالدولار
العقد بالدولار 
طبعا الحساب بالدولار مافيش مشكلة
المارجن هيكون اما 50 دولار فى بعض الشركات مهما كانت العملة التى تدخل بيها
او يتم حساب فرق العملة وايضا يخصم بالدولار وبالتالى لا يشترط وجود العملة الاخرى بحسابك  
الجزء الاخير وهو العقد وهو يكون بما يوازى 10000 دولار (حسب التحويل للعملة) وهو يكون قرض من البنك ولا يشترط وجود العملة التى تريد شراؤها في حسابك

----------


## أبو خليل

يعني اخي سمير عند السل اي البيع وليكن على زوج المجنون كاني بحكي للبنك اعطيني ين ياباني اي قمت باقتراض ين ياباني وعند نزول المجنون يكون الين صعد و بالتالي اغلق الصفقة على ربح وبوخد فلوسه كلها وانا اخد الربح وراسمالي كله ايضاااااا ويقوم باخد فرق العملة بين الدولار لانه حسابي بالدولار والين الياباني ويحجزالمارجن بالدولار فهل فهمت صحيح ام لا ؟؟؟ 
واسف اكثيرررررررررررررررررر على غلبتك استاذنا ابو عبد الرحمن  
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني اخي سمير عند السل اي البيع وليكن على زوج المجنون كاني بحكي للبنك اعطيني ين ياباني اي قمت باقتراض ين ياباني وعند نزول المجنون يكون الين صعد و بالتالي اغلق الصفقة على ربح وبوخد فلوسه كلها وانا اخد الربح وراسمالي كله ايضاااااا ويقوم باخد فرق العملة بين الدولار لانه حسابي بالدولار والين الياباني ويحجزالمارجن بالدولار فهل فهمت صحيح ام لا ؟؟؟ 
> واسف اكثيرررررررررررررررررر على غلبتك استاذنا ابو عبد الرحمن  
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 تمام ياغالى

----------


## حبيبتى دائما

بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول اللهاستاذ سمير ارجو منك الافادة اليس هذا الشكل كوب وعروة على الباوند دولار شارت الاسبوعى  ولكن التبس عليا الامر هل الاتجاه صاعد ام هابط

----------


## سمير صيام

> بسم الله  والصلاة والسلام على رسول اللهاستاذ سمير ارجو منك الافادة اليس هذا الشكل كوب وعروة على الباوند دولار شارت الاسبوعى  ولكن التبس عليا الامر هل الاتجاه صاعد ام هابط

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الكوب والعروة نموذج استمرارى وحسب الرسم لو قلنا انه هيكون صعود فهو يتنافى مع ما قبله وبالتالى النموذج غير صحيح

----------


## yousiif

استاذ سمير .. اريد ان افتح هذا الشهر ان شاء الله خمس حسابات مصغرة كل واحد باكسبيرت معين واتركهم على الأقل سنة.. 
فأرجو أن تنصحني بشركة واحدة فقط مضمونة واستطيع أن اضع بها الاكسبيرتات بدون مشاكل وتكون مسجلة في هيئة رقابية وسهلة الايداع والسحب ..  
شكراً مقدماً .. أخوك أبو عمر

----------


## M.Y.A777

:A013:  كل عام و انت بالف خير
استاذ سمير :A008:  
اعادة الله عليك و على عائلتك باليمن و البركات  :A012:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## قناة الأمه

أستاذ سمير انا اشتركت في المسابقه و نزلت الجي تي اس لكن فيه مشاكل جامده 
مش عارفه أعمل تحديد للتيك بروفيت  
هل البرنامج فيه مشاكل|؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير .. اريد ان افتح هذا الشهر ان شاء الله خمس حسابات مصغرة كل واحد باكسبيرت معين واتركهم على الأقل سنة.. 
> فأرجو أن تنصحني بشركة واحدة فقط مضمونة واستطيع أن اضع بها الاكسبيرتات بدون مشاكل وتكون مسجلة في هيئة رقابية وسهلة الايداع والسحب ..  
> شكراً مقدماً .. أخوك أبو عمر

 ان شاء الله الاخوة يفيدوك اكتر منى فى ذلك لانى ليس مستخدم للاكسبيرتات بشكل اساسى وبالتالى غيرى اجدر بافادتك عنى

----------


## سمير صيام

> كل عام و انت بالف خير
> استاذ سمير 
> اعادة الله عليك و على عائلتك باليمن و البركات

 وانت بكل خير يارب

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير انا اشتركت في المسابقه و نزلت الجي تي اس لكن فيه مشاكل جامده 
> مش عارفه أعمل تحديد للتيك بروفيت  
> هل البرنامج فيه مشاكل|؟؟؟

 نعم اليوم فيه مشاكل فى الحساب التجريبى حسب ما انا شايف ردود الاخوة 
عموما المسابةق تم تاجيلها لشهر يناير لان الشهر ده فيه اجازات كتير وهيؤثر ده على الصفقات بتاعتكم

----------


## rony01145

السلام عليكم 
اخى الغالى انا عندى سوال بخصوص استراتيجيه صبح صبح بتاعت الاخ بوحه 
و انا قولت اسال حضرتك لان مش لاقى حد متابع اساله 
انا عايز اعرف امتى اقوم بفتح الصفقه فى هذه الاستراتيجيه 
يعنى دلوقتى الشروط تحققط 
فهل افتح الصفقه بعد التقاطع ام ماذا؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى الغالى انا عندى سوال بخصوص استراتيجيه صبح صبح بتاعت الاخ بوحه 
> و انا قولت اسال حضرتك لان مش لاقى حد متابع اساله 
> انا عايز اعرف امتى اقوم بفتح الصفقه فى هذه الاستراتيجيه 
> يعنى دلوقتى الشروط تحققط 
> فهل افتح الصفقه بعد التقاطع ام ماذا؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اذا تحققت الشروط تنتظر انتهاء الشمعة والدخول من الشمعة التالية

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم  استاذي العزيز ارجوا تزويدي بجدول علاقة بين العملات  مع الشكر والتقدير :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  استاذي العزيز ارجوا تزويدي بجدول علاقة بين العملات  مع الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اتفضل

----------


## خلودي

اخي سمير ممكن الرابط  لمتابعة العملات  وقت الاجازات

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير ممكن الرابط  لمتابعة العملات  وقت الاجازات

 اتفضل  www.xe.com

----------


## FOREXIST

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 أرجو منكم تزويدي ببعض الروابط  /الملفات الخاصة بنماذج الأشكال في المنتدى ( Patterns  ) 
بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  أرجو منكم تزويدي ببعض الروابط  /الملفات الخاصة بنماذج الأشكال في المنتدى ( Patterns  ) 
> بوركت

  اتفضل  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/28

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Asvc:  
ازيك ياأستاذ سمير .. هل انا اذا دخلت الصفقات بالرافعة 1:10 في الميكرو 
أو 1:100 في الميني .. يبقي انا كده بعدت عن التجارة بالمارجن؟ 
ومش باقترض اي مبلغ من شركة الوساطة ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> ازيك ياأستاذ سمير .. هل انا اذا دخلت الصفقات بالرافعة 1:10 في الميكرو 
> أو 1:100 في الميني .. يبقي انا كده بعدت عن التجارة بالمارجن؟ 
> ومش باقترض اي مبلغ من شركة الوساطة ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
حتى نقول انك لا تتاجر بالمارجن يبقى الرافعة تكون 1:1 لكن 1:10 بتقترض برضه 
لكن ضع المقطة الاتية فى الحسبان
لو الشركة تتداول مباشرة مع البنوك وليس فقط no dealing disk  يبقى انت بتقترض من البنك
شركات الماركت ميكر انت بتاجر داخليا وبالتالى لايوجد قرض اصلا من الشركة

----------


## هامش متاح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخواني اتذكر منذ سنتين في شهر 10/2007 كنت ارسل الاستاذ سمير صيام  والاستاذ حكيم سليماني بخصوص تعليمي الفوركس :Asvc:  والعجيب بالموضوع اني لم افهم منهم شيئا ولن افهم ابدا وليس العيب منهم بل مني انا  :Big Grin:  لاني لاحظت في نفسي اني متسرع اريد الفوز دون معترك واريد الربح دون المثابرة لذاااااااا   :016:  أرجوا منكم ان تدلوني على الربح فقط  لاني خسرت وخسرت وخسرت :Angry Smile:  ومازال املي بالله ثم بالفوركس قوي جدا :Hands:   وشكرااااااا  على المتابعه

----------


## ديوان الباشا

السلام عليكم 
لدي عدة اسئله 
كيف نفتح اكثر من عقد في زوج واحد 
مثلا اريد ان افتح 10 عقود في الكيبل كيف ذلك؟ 
ثانياً ماهو اللوت ؟ 
ثالثاً ماهي قيمة النقطه الواحده ؟ مثلا كسبت 50 نقطه فكيف نحسبها ؟ هل تكون دولار ؟ ام سنت ؟ ام 10 دولار ؟ ام 4 دولار 
هل يختلف اللوت من حساب الي اخر  
مثال حساب الميني مايصير اللوت يتعدى 1 دولار وحساب العادي له مميزات مثلا تقدر تخليه على كل نقطه 7 او 10 دولار ؟ 
كيف نحسب نسبه المخاطره 10% أو 5% على مبلغ 10,000 دولار في الحساب العادي 
ومشكورين

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخواني اتذكر منذ سنتين في شهر 10/2007 كنت ارسل الاستاذ سمير صيام  والاستاذ حكيم سليماني بخصوص تعليمي الفوركس والعجيب بالموضوع اني لم افهم منهم شيئا ولن افهم ابدا وليس العيب منهم بل مني انا  لاني لاحظت في نفسي اني متسرع اريد الفوز دون معترك واريد الربح دون المثابرة لذاااااااا   أرجوا منكم ان تدلوني على الربح فقط  لاني خسرت وخسرت وخسرت ومازال املي بالله ثم بالفوركس قوي جدا  وشكرااااااا  على المتابعه

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
عليك بتعليم نفسك مهما اخد منك وقت واى اسئلة جاهز للرد عليها

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> لدي عدة اسئله 
> كيف نفتح اكثر من عقد في زوج واحد  باختيار عدد عقود اكتر من عقد من خيارات دخول الصفقة فى الشركة التى انت معها   
> مثلا اريد ان افتح 10 عقود في الكيبل كيف ذلك؟  تختار 10 عقود فى خيارات فتح الصفقة   
> ثانياً ماهو اللوت ؟  اللوت هو العقد  
> ثالثاً ماهي قيمة النقطه الواحده ؟ مثلا كسبت 50 نقطه فكيف نحسبها ؟ هل تكون دولار ؟ ام سنت ؟ ام 10 دولار ؟ ام 4 دولار  حسب قيمة حسابك لو ميكرو تكون 10 سنت ولو مينى تكون دولار ولو عادى تكون 10 دولار   
> هل يختلف اللوت من حساب الي اخر  قيمته تختلف حسب نوع حسابك  
> مثال حساب الميني مايصير اللوت يتعدى 1 دولار وحساب العادي له مميزات مثلا تقدر تخليه على كل نقطه 7 او 10 دولار ؟  كله واحد اللى يمشى على العادى 7 دولار كقيمة للنقطة = 70  سنت على المينى   
> كيف نحسب نسبه المخاطره 10% أو 5% على مبلغ 10,000 دولار في الحساب العادي  المخاطرة تحسب على الاستوب وبيكون لو حسابك 1000 دولار وانت بتخاطر ب 5% من حسابك فاذن يكون المخاطرة هى 50 دولار وتقسمهم على الاستوب ليطلع لك عدد العقود  
> ...

 تم اعلاه

----------


## ديوان الباشا

مشكور وماقصرت ولدي عده اسئله اخرى وان شاء الله اطرحها باجر 
في امان الله وحفظه

----------


## ديوان الباشا

ماهو مستوى الدعم 
وماهو مستوى المقاومه 
اذا سعر العمله وصل لمستوى الدعم راح ينزل ولا يصعد ؟ والعكس صحيح ؟ 
شلون اعرف انه العمله تسكر على السعر الفلاني 
مثال يورو باوند الاغلاق على 12345 ولكني اراها لم تغلق وذلك لان البورصه شغاله 24 ساعه وسعر العمله يصعد وينزل (ممكن تفهمني هالنقطه)

----------


## سمير صيام

> ماهو مستوى الدعم 
> وماهو مستوى المقاومه 
> اذا سعر العمله وصل لمستوى الدعم راح ينزل ولا يصعد ؟ والعكس صحيح ؟ 
> شلون اعرف انه العمله تسكر على السعر الفلاني 
> مثال يورو باوند الاغلاق على 12345 ولكني اراها لم تغلق وذلك لان البورصه شغاله 24 ساعه وسعر العمله يصعد وينزل (ممكن تفهمني هالنقطه)

 ده شرح الدعم والمقاومة https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/86 
بالنسبة لوصول السعر الدعم هل يرتد او يصعد عليك بهذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t77639.html 
معرفة سعر الاغلاق بمعرفة بيانات شمعة اليومى من افتتاح واغلاق وهاى ولو
والاغلاق يحسب باغلاق شمعة اليومى وسعر اليورو باوند 0.9043 وليس 12345

----------


## hala2244

أستاذ سمير من فضلك . أنا عايزه رأي حضرتك في اليورو دولار حاليا . لأني داخله بعقود شراء . وأنا شايفه أنه السوق بينزل والدولار انتعش .  اديني بس تحليل بسيط للوضع الحالي عشان لو في مزيد من الهبوط أتخلص من عقود الشراء أو على الأقل أهدجها عشان ما يتمرجنش حسابي . بانتظار ردك تحياتي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير من فضلك . أنا عايزه رأي حضرتك في اليورو دولار حاليا . لأني داخله بعقود شراء . وأنا شايفه أنه السوق بينزل والدولار انتعش .  اديني بس تحليل بسيط للوضع الحالي عشان لو في مزيد من الهبوط أتخلص من عقود الشراء أو على الأقل أهدجها عشان ما يتمرجنش حسابي . بانتظار ردك تحياتي .

 اختى الكريمة 
اليورو كسر ترند صاعد يعنى اليورو له مزيد من الهبوط لكن حاليا ارى دايفرجنس ايجابى بشرط اختراق 1.4765 ويعتبر كسر قاع مكسور وترند هابط على الساعة لكن الصعود د لا يكون كبيرا لانه هيكون تصحيح

----------


## hala2244

يعني ممكن يكون الصعود لغاية فين مثلا ؟؟؟

----------


## hala2244

أنا عايزه نصيحتك ... أتصرف ازاي ؟؟؟

----------


## M.Y.A777

مرحبا استاذ سمير 
من مدة قصيرة سالتك عن  كيفية الحصول على شهادات تتعلق بالفوركس و نصحتني بدخول الجمعية الفنية للمحللين و ارفقت لي مشكور الرابط للجمعية في الصفحة رقم 590 
استاذ سمير معلش انا غلبتك معي بس عندك فكرة عن كيفية التسجيل مع الجمعية؟
او معلومات بخصوص الجميعة؟ لاني سجلت معهم و اخبروني انه خلال 48س سيتم الرد و تم ارسال بريد الكتروني على الميل و لكن عند ادخالي للباسورد و النك نيم لا يتم القبول عموما
لو في اي معاهد او شهادات او دورات...الخ بخصوص هذا الموضوع يا ريت انك اتساعدني؟
و الف شكور على جهودك الجبارة يا احلى استاذ سمير

----------


## Alsager00

السلام عليكم 
الاخ سمير شكرا على كل معلومة تفيدنا وترشدنا 
ولدي استفسار قد يكون سهل ويسير ولكن صعب علي فهمه
طبعا بعد خسارتي المتوقعة لكامل حسابي المتواضع في الشهر الماضي لملمت اوراقي واحالو صعود السلم من جديد ...
1- جميع الاستراتيجيات تنصح باستخدام الازواج ذات قيمة النقطة المنخفضة فكيف تؤثر في التداول اي كيف تؤثر سواء بيعا او شراء .
2- محرك امر الايقاف في منصة اف اكس سي ام ما هي آلية استخدامه وكيف استفيد منه . 
شاكرا لك تعاونك مقدما

----------


## سمير صيام

> يعني ممكن يكون الصعود لغاية فين مثلا ؟؟؟

  

> أنا عايزه نصيحتك ... أتصرف ازاي ؟؟؟

 اليورو مازال بين نقطتين متذبذب بينهم بين مقاومة على 1.4765 ودعم 1.4675
تاكيد كسر المقاومة انه مازال هناك تصحيح لاعلى وكسر اللو استمرار للهبوط

----------


## سمير صيام

> مرحبا استاذ سمير 
> من مدة قصيرة سالتك عن  كيفية الحصول على شهادات تتعلق بالفوركس و نصحتني بدخول الجمعية الفنية للمحللين و ارفقت لي مشكور الرابط للجمعية في الصفحة رقم 590 
> استاذ سمير معلش انا غلبتك معي بس عندك فكرة عن كيفية التسجيل مع الجمعية؟
> او معلومات بخصوص الجميعة؟ لاني سجلت معهم و اخبروني انه خلال 48س سيتم الرد و تم ارسال بريد الكتروني على الميل و لكن عند ادخالي للباسورد و النك نيم لا يتم القبول عموما
> لو في اي معاهد او شهادات او دورات...الخ بخصوص هذا الموضوع يا ريت انك اتساعدني؟
> و الف شكور على جهودك الجبارة يا احلى استاذ سمير

 كشهادات معتمدة ليس عليك الا بها ويمكن الرجوع لهم بخصوص بيانات الدخول

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخ سمير شكرا على كل معلومة تفيدنا وترشدنا 
> ولدي استفسار قد يكون سهل ويسير ولكن صعب علي فهمه
> طبعا بعد خسارتي المتوقعة لكامل حسابي المتواضع في الشهر الماضي لملمت اوراقي واحالو صعود السلم من جديد ...
> 1- جميع الاستراتيجيات تنصح باستخدام الازواج ذات قيمة النقطة المنخفضة فكيف تؤثر في التداول اي كيف تؤثر سواء بيعا او شراء .
> 2- محرك امر الايقاف في منصة اف اكس سي ام ما هي آلية استخدامه وكيف استفيد منه . 
> شاكرا لك تعاونك مقدما

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للطرق التى تستخدم الازواج ذات الاسبيرد المنخفض فهى التى تعمد على السكالبنج فقط لكسب نقاط قليلة فى وقت قليل
بالنسبة لامر الاستوب المتحرك فى افكسم فتم الغاؤه بعد قرارت NFA  الاخيرة

----------


## ديوان الباشا

اخوي شلون اعرف سعر الافتتاح وسعر الاغلاق لليوم بالنسبه للباوند دولار ؟ شلون يتم تحديدها ؟ هل في وقت معين ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي شلون اعرف سعر الافتتاح وسعر الاغلاق لليوم بالنسبه للباوند دولار ؟ شلون يتم تحديدها ؟ هل في وقت معين ؟

 يمكنك معرفتها من بيانات الشمعة اليويمة يعنى ضع عليها الماوس هيظهر فى اسفل البرنامج بيانات الشمعة
او اضغط على F2  وسيظهر لك HISTORY CENTER   ومنه اختار العملة والفريم اليومى وسيظهر لك البيانات ان شاء الله

----------


## ديوان الباشا

مشكور 
عندي بس جم سؤال ولا عليك امر 
في حساب الديمو انا كسبت تقريبا 3000 دولار وابي ازيد عدد العقود بس مو راضي يقول المال لا يكفي ؟ 
شلون اذا بزيد المبلغ ؟ يعني الارباح اللي كسبتها بحطها فوق راس المال علما بأن رأس المال 10000 دولار يعني بخليه 13000 دولار عشان يصير ازيد عدد العقود ؟ 
اتمنى تكون فهمتني 
ثاني شي في شغله مو فاهمها 
Buy limit - Buy stop - sell limit - sell stop 
شنو الفرق بينهم ؟ وشنو وظيفتهم ؟ اتمنى الجواب بالتفصيل الممل

----------


## tskdream

عناية الاستاذ/ سمير  ..... السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،، أرغب في نقل بيانات شمعة الاربع ساعات(الافتتاح الهاى واللو والكلوس ) حال إغلاقها مع سعر الافتتاح للشمعة الجديده من برنامج المبتاتريدر 4 إلي برنامج الاكسيل. هل يتطلب الامر برمجة معينة ؟  أما أن هناك طريقة مباشرة للنقل ؟  إن كان الأمر يتطلب برمجة . هل سبق لآحد بالمتدى أن قام بعمل هذه الخاصية أم لا؟  أرجو التكرم بالإقادة .                              وشكرا.

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكور 
> عندي بس جم سؤال ولا عليك امر 
> في حساب الديمو انا كسبت تقريبا 3000 دولار وابي ازيد عدد العقود بس مو راضي يقول المال لا يكفي ؟ 
> شلون اذا بزيد المبلغ ؟ يعني الارباح اللي كسبتها بحطها فوق راس المال علما بأن رأس المال 10000 دولار يعني بخليه 13000 دولار عشان يصير ازيد عدد العقود ؟ 
> اتمنى تكون فهمتني 
> ثاني شي في شغله مو فاهمها 
> Buy limit - Buy stop - sell limit - sell stop 
> شنو الفرق بينهم ؟ وشنو وظيفتهم ؟ اتمنى الجواب بالتفصيل الممل

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
كم عدد العقود التى تدخل بها وهل الحساب مينى او عادى لان المارجن فى العادى = 1000 دولار للعقد الواحد تقريبا 
buy stop =  شراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى
buy limit =  شراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى
sell stop =  بيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى
sell limit =  بيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى

----------


## سمير صيام

> عناية الاستاذ/ سمير  ..... السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،، أرغب في نقل بيانات شمعة الاربع ساعات(الافتتاح الهاى واللو والكلوس ) حال إغلاقها مع سعر الافتتاح للشمعة الجديده من برنامج المبتاتريدر 4 إلي برنامج الاكسيل. هل يتطلب الامر برمجة معينة ؟  أما أن هناك طريقة مباشرة للنقل ؟  إن كان الأمر يتطلب برمجة . هل سبق لآحد بالمتدى أن قام بعمل هذه الخاصية أم لا؟  أرجو التكرم بالإقادة .                              وشكرا.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللى اعرفه انه بينقل السعر لحظى لكن اغلاق شمعات اتوماتيك فلا لكن يدويا نعم

----------


## Amir_vet

السلام عليكم ياأستاذ سمير  :Asvc:  
اعلم ان موضوع ان الفوركس حلال ام حرام قتل بحثا هنا وهو موضوع مكرر... ولكن الموضوع بالغ الأهمية بالنسبة لي 
لقد تعاملت معك فترة كافية ومن الواضح انك شخصية في غاية الاحترام .. واعلم انك متأكد ان الفوركس حلال 100% والا ماكنت تاجرت بها 
فكيف تري قضية ان التجارة بالمارجن تعتبر قرض جر نفع ؟ 
هل هذا يعني انها حرام ام انك تري الموضوع بزاوية مختلفة 
انا لا أطلب منك الافتاء..ولست طالب هوي..بل انا طالب حق و اريد ان اعرف كيف تري الموضوع أو انك تعلم فتوي شرعية تجيز المارجن  
وماذا افعل اذا اردت ان اتاجر بالفوركس بأموالي وبدون مارجن؟   :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ياأستاذ سمير  
> اعلم ان موضوع ان الفوركس حلال ام حرام قتل بحثا هنا وهو موضوع مكرر... ولكن الموضوع بالغ الأهمية بالنسبة لي 
> لقد تعاملت معك فترة كافية ومن الواضح انك شخصية في غاية الاحترام .. واعلم انك متأكد ان الفوركس حلال 100% والا ماكنت تاجرت بها 
> فكيف تري قضية ان التجارة بالمارجن تعتبر قرض جر نفع ؟ 
> هل هذا يعني انها حرام ام انك تري الموضوع بزاوية مختلفة 
> انا لا أطلب منك الافتاء..ولست طالب هوي..بل انا طالب حق و اريد ان اعرف كيف تري الموضوع أو انك تعلم فتوي شرعية تجيز المارجن  
> وماذا افعل اذا اردت ان اتاجر بالفوركس بأموالي وبدون مارجن؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
صحيح موضوع المارجن حير شيوخ وناس فالموضوع محتاج شرح كامل حتى نحكم عليه فقهيا
يعنى مانوع النفع فهل النفع ده متوقف على القرض ام لا يعنى شرطة الوساطة هتاخد الاسبيرد فى كل الاحوال سواء القرض منها او منك او من البنك وبالتالى هل هنا نتعبر القرض فعلا يجر نفع ام لا 
يتبقى نقطة تانية القرض من من
لو من البنك فاذن شركة الوساطة براءة ولايوجد نفع هنا
لو كان من الشركة فهل يوجد شركة توضح كيف يكون منها القرض ده لو طبعا اقتنعنا انه يسبب نفع لها فكما تعلم ان اغلب الشركات توفر عميل من داخل الشركة لاى صفقة لك وبالتالى هى لا تمنحك فى الاصل قرض لكن مجرد عميلين والشركة تاخد من حسابهما الاسبيرد واللى يكسب اهلا وسهلا بيه واللى يخسر برضه اهلا وسهلا بيه بعيد عن اموال الشركة وده طبعا لو لم تكن الشركة هى الطرف الاخر اللى امامه 
عشان كده انا شايف انه لا مشكلة فيها حسب فهمى وقناعتى وفى الاخر بعتبره رايى خطا يحتمل الصواب

----------


## Amir_vet

طب معلش ياأستاذ سمير..هاتقل عليك شوية  :Asvc:  
إجابة السؤال الأخير إيه؟ ( وماذا افعل اذا اردت ان اتاجر بالفوركس بأموالي وبدون مارجن؟) 
إيه هو الحد الأدني المطلوب من رأس المال... وهل في حساب ميكرو بدون مارجن؟  :016:  
وإيه هي شركات الوساطة اللي ممكن تدخلني الفوركس بدون مارجن؟ 
معلش بقي..حضرتك عارف اني متعب شويه  :Red Smile:    :A011:

----------


## سمير صيام

> طب معلش ياأستاذ سمير..هاتقل عليك شوية  
> إجابة السؤال الأخير إيه؟ ( وماذا افعل اذا اردت ان اتاجر بالفوركس بأموالي وبدون مارجن؟) 
> إيه هو الحد الأدني المطلوب من رأس المال... وهل في حساب ميكرو بدون مارجن؟  
> وإيه هي شركات الوساطة اللي ممكن تدخلني الفوركس بدون مارجن؟ 
> معلش بقي..حضرتك عارف اني متعب شويه

 لو بدون ماردن يبقى حسب الحساب اللى انت عايزه  يعنى لو ميكرو يبقى على الاقل 1000 دولار فى حسابك
لو مينى 10000 دولار 
لو عادى 100000 دولار  
طبعا الكلام ده على عقد واحد اما الشركات هسال وارد عليك

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

السلام عليكم 
بعد الماراثون الصاعد طويل المدى للذهب والاسترالي :Angry Smile:  
هل رسمي صحيح لكسر الترند الصاعد (للاسترالي) على الويكلي وايضا الرسم على الدايلي 
ومدى صحته وياليت التصحيح بارك الله فيكم  اخي اساتذتنا سمير وعباس وانا بانتظاركم اخواني 
وعدم اهمال الاستفسار رزقني الله واياكم الجنه :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم 
> بعد الماراثون الصاعد طويل المدى للذهب والاسترالي 
> هل رسمي صحيح لكسر الترند الصاعد (للاسترالي) على الويكلي وايضا الرسم على الدايلي 
> ومدى صحته وياليت التصحيح بارك الله فيكم  اخي اساتذتنا سمير وعباس وانا بانتظاركم اخواني 
> وعدم اهمال الاستفسار رزقني الله واياكم الجنه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
طبا الترند على الاسبوعى حاد وهو كسره على الدايلى لكن الافضل هو كسر القاع الاخير على الدايلى لتاكيد الكسر ان شاء الله

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  كم عدد العقود التى تدخل بها وهل الحساب مينى او عادى لان المارجن فى العادى = 1000 دولار للعقد الواحد تقريبا  buy stop = شراء من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى buy limit = شراء من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى sell stop = بيع من سعر اقل من السعر الحالى sell limit = بيع من سعر اعلى من السعر الحالى

 حساب 10,000 بس مادري اذا ميني ولا لا الرافعه 1:400 اعتقد (ديمو)

----------


## ديوان الباشا

سؤال اخر عزيزي 
شنو الفرق بين حسابات الميكرو والميني والستاندر من حيث المبالغ ومن حيث شنو بعد؟ عدد النقط ؟ عدد العقود ؟ وجم الليمت اذا تواجد 
ثاني شي شلون اذا بدش بالمارجن كله ؟ او اذا بدخل صفقه  برأس مال70% ؟ شلون اسويها ؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> حساب 10,000 بس مادري اذا ميني ولا لا الرافعه 1:400 اعتقد (ديمو)

 غالبا الحساب عادى وانت بتدخل بعقود كبيرة

----------


## سمير صيام

> سؤال اخر عزيزي 
> شنو الفرق بين حسابات الميكرو والميني والستاندر من حيث المبالغ ومن حيث شنو بعد؟ عدد النقط ؟ عدد العقود ؟ وجم الليمت اذا تواجد 
> ثاني شي شلون اذا بدش بالمارجن كله ؟ او اذا بدخل صفقه  برأس مال70% ؟ شلون اسويها ؟

 الحساب الميكرو حجم العقد فيه ب 1000 دولار وقيمة النقطة 10 سنت 
الحساب المينى حجم العقد فيه ب 10000 دولار وقيمة النقطة 1 دولار
الحساب العادى حجم العقد فيه ب 100000 دولار وقيمة النقطة 10 دولار

----------


## نون

السلام عليكم اخي سمير صيام وجزاك الله خير على ماتقوم به من مساعدة المبتدئين 
انا عندي بعض الاستفسارات وياليت لو تجاوبني عليهم  
   اذا ادرت فتح حساب في شركة فاكس سول كيف السبيل ؟؟  
   واذا اردت مثلا  ان يدير حسابي شخص اخر ماهي الخطوات والمحاذير في ذلك ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم اخي سمير صيام وجزاك الله خير على ماتقوم به من مساعدة المبتدئين 
> انا عندي بعض الاستفسارات وياليت لو تجاوبني عليهم  
>    اذا ادرت فتح حساب في شركة فاكس سول كيف السبيل ؟؟  
>    واذا اردت مثلا  ان يدير حسابي شخص اخر ماهي الخطوات والمحاذير في ذلك ؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لفتح حساب مع افكسول عليك بهذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69014.html 
بالنسبة لادارة الحساب فلابد من شخص موثوق فيه جدا جدا وان يكون بينك وبينه اتفاق على نسبة خسارة مقبولة منك  وبعدها يرتد اليك الحساب

----------


## mos

استاذ سمير انا عم حاول اتعلم على استراتيجية الوافي الله يرحمو ممكن اعرف شو بيقصد بالمتوسط حركة السعر اليومية وكيف بتنحسب ؟؟؟ طبعا  عندي كتييييير اسئلة حول الدعم  والمفاومة وكيف بعرف اذا نقاط يلي حددتها صحيحة لأنو ما في حدا عم يتابعني ويصححلي اخطائي  بس هلأ حابب اعرف شو يعني متوسطة حركة اليومية للسعر  وكيف يتم حسابها  ؟؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> استاذ سمير انا عم حاول اتعلم على استراتيجية الوافي الله يرحمو ممكن اعرف شو بيقصد بالمتوسط حركة السعر اليومية وكيف بتنحسب ؟؟؟ طبعا  عندي كتييييير اسئلة حول الدعم  والمفاومة وكيف بعرف اذا نقاط يلي حددتها صحيحة لأنو ما في حدا عم يتابعني ويصححلي اخطائي  بس هلأ حابب اعرف شو يعني متوسطة حركة اليومية للسعر  وكيف يتم حسابها  ؟؟؟

 متوسط حركة العملات بيحسب على اساس حساب حركة العملات لمدة معينة واستخراج متوسطها يعنى مثلا العملة تحركت يوميا مرة 50 ومرة 80 ومرة 70 ومرة 100 فيكون المتوسط هو 300 /4 = 75 يوميا
وعند وصول العملة الى 75 نقطة ويكون عند مقاومة او الدعوم المحددة ممكن تدخل عكس الاتجاه 
والموضوع التالى هيفيدك ان شاء الله فى حركة العملات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68186.html

----------


## ديوان الباشا

اخوي سمير شنو احسن استراتيجيه للمبتدئين ؟ على الاقل تدور عليك 40 نقطه في الكثير

----------


## tskdream

عناية الاستاذ/ سمير..........السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،، لدى العديد من الاسكربتات بمجلد الاسكربتات لاغلاق كل الاوامر المفتوحة ، اوامر الانتظار ، كليهما معا ، ولكن للأسف الشديد أنها كلها لاتعمل لا أعرف لماذا.... أرجو التكرم بتزويدى بتلك الاسكربتات ولكن تكون فعالة وشكرا ..

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخوي سمير شنو احسن استراتيجيه للمبتدئين ؟ على الاقل تدور عليك 40 نقطه في الكثير

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
التعامل مع الاستراتيجيات تختلف من شخص لاخر فقد انصحك بطريقة تربح 50 نقطة وتربح معك فقط 20 او تخسر معها
وقد احذرك من طريقة خاسرة مع البعض وهى قد تكون ناجحة معاك 
لذلك معيار النجاح والفضل لاى طريقة لا يمكن ان يكون عن تجارب اخرين فلابد من تجربتك 
يعنى انصحك حاليا بموضوع اخونا جمال بسيس وهو باسم ورشة عمل اقوى مؤشر قمم وقيعان وشوف الموضوع هيمشى معاك ازاى

----------


## سمير صيام

> عناية الاستاذ/ سمير..........السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،، لدى العديد من الاسكربتات بمجلد الاسكربتات لاغلاق كل الاوامر المفتوحة ، اوامر الانتظار ، كليهما معا ، ولكن للأسف الشديد أنها كلها لاتعمل لا أعرف لماذا.... أرجو التكرم بتزويدى بتلك الاسكربتات ولكن تكون فعالة وشكرا ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اى مبرمج يقدر يفيدك فيها لكن عموما جرب الاكسبيرتات دى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/936406-4-post.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/830370-23-post.html

----------


## الدرب الطويل

اخي سمير الله يعطيك العافيه  سوال لو سمحت كيف اضع السعر علئ خطوط الفايبو مشكور

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي سمير الله يعطيك العافيه  سوال لو سمحت كيف اضع السعر علئ خطوط الفايبو مشكور

 الله يعافيك يارب اعمل حسب الصورة المرفقة

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  طبا الترند على الاسبوعى حاد وهو كسره على الدايلى لكن الافضل هو كسر القاع الاخير على الدايلى لتاكيد الكسر ان شاء الله

 السلام عليكم الف شكر اخي سمير على الرد والان على حد علمي هذا ماتقصده لتأكيد الكسر
والان السؤال الذي طالما حيرني لفتره طويله وانا قليل جدا بالعمل  بالكلاسيكي
لدي سؤالين السؤال الاول:  كيف يمكنني تحديد الاهداف؟؟
هل عن طريق الفيبو ام بالترندات وهل هذه الاهداف المرفقه متوقعه بشكل جيد بعد الكسر
السؤال الثاني:
كيف يمكنني معرفه انا هذا الكسر كاذب وسوف يعاود الصعود هل برسم خط ترند هابط على فريم اقل؟
الف شكر وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## hala2244

تحيه طيبه ...وكس سنه وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة السنه الهجريه والميلاديه الجديده .
ويارب تكون سنة خير علينا كلنا .  
عندي طلب لو تكرمتم . 
أريد موقع يديني خطوط الدعم والمقاومه محدث بشكل يومي أو أسبوعي . 
ويكون باللغه العربيه . وياريت لو يكون معاه نظره بسيطه أو تحليل فني بسيط للعمله . 
تحياتي .

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم الف شكر اخي سمير على الرد والان على حد علمي هذا ماتقصده لتأكيد الكسر
> والان السؤال الذي طالما حيرني لفتره طويله وانا قليل جدا بالعمل  بالكلاسيكي
> لدي سؤالين السؤال الاول:  كيف يمكنني تحديد الاهداف؟؟
> هل عن طريق الفيبو ام بالترندات وهل هذه الاهداف المرفقه متوقعه بشكل جيد بعد الكسر
> السؤال الثاني:
> كيف يمكنني معرفه انا هذا الكسر كاذب وسوف يعاود الصعود هل برسم خط ترند هابط على فريم اقل؟
> الف شكر وبارك الله فيك .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الدعم والمقاومة هى دائما الاهداف فى الطريق وهى اما ترندات او نسب فايبو او نماذج او قمم وقيعان ولذلك بتحسب الدعوم والمقاومات فلو كان الدخول مع الترند فيكون هناك اكتر من هدف لانه سيكسر الدعومو المقاومات فى الطريق واما ان كانت عكس الترند فيفضل الخروج من اقرب مقاومة او دعم

----------


## سمير صيام

> تحيه طيبه ...وكس سنه وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة السنه الهجريه والميلاديه الجديده .
> ويارب تكون سنة خير علينا كلنا .  
> عندي طلب لو تكرمتم . 
> أريد موقع يديني خطوط الدعم والمقاومه محدث بشكل يومي أو أسبوعي . 
> ويكون باللغه العربيه . وياريت لو يكون معاه نظره بسيطه أو تحليل فني بسيط للعمله . 
> تحياتي .

 كل عام وانتى بخير
بالنسبة لموقع عرىب لا اذكر بوجود ذلك لكن المنتدى هنا بينزله كل يوم بشكل يومى
بالنسبة لنقطة ثانية ان الارقام رقمية ولا ياتى معاها تحليل فنى
عموما بالنسبة للارقام بتنزل يوميا فى موقع ACTION FOREX

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم سمير على الاجابه الوافيه لكن ماجاوبتني بكيفيه التعرف على ان الكسر كاذب وممكن يستمر في ترنده القديم (هنا اتكلم عن ترند قوي وتأكد كسره) ثم عاود على اتجاهه 
وعندي سؤال اخر عن النماذج انا اعلم اني ثقلت عليك شويه  :Regular Smile:  
ماهي النماذج الانعكاسيه 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## hala2244

> كل عام وانتى بخير  بالنسبة لموقع عرىب لا اذكر بوجود ذلك لكن المنتدى هنا بينزله كل يوم بشكل يومى بالنسبة لنقطة ثانية ان الارقام رقمية ولا ياتى معاها تحليل فنى عموما بالنسبة للارقام بتنزل يوميا فى موقع ACTION FOREX

 الموضوع هنا في المنتدى مثبت . ومكتوب عليه يحدث يوميا . 
لكن للأسف آخر تحديث للموضوع كان في سنة 2007 !!!  :No3:   ينفع كده ؟؟؟؟

----------


## eltrras

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا كنت عايز اية هى الاخبار والمؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة والتى تؤثر على اليورو والاسترلينى
وشكرا

----------


## o_ikarus_o

مشكوور على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
واشكر الاساتذه على مجهودهم

----------


## سمير صيام

> الموضوع هنا في المنتدى مثبت . ومكتوب عليه يحدث يوميا . 
> لكن للأسف آخر تحديث للموضوع كان في سنة 2007 !!!   ينفع كده ؟؟؟؟

 هذا الموضوع وهو متجدد ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68940-27.html

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا كنت عايز اية هى الاخبار والمؤشرات الاقتصادية الهامة والتى تؤثر على اليورو والاسترلينى
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اللى يؤثر عليهم اى بيانات تخص المؤشرات الاقتصادية الخاصة بهما او الخاصة بالدولار المرتبط بهما

----------


## سمير صيام

> مشكوور على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> واشكر الاساتذه على مجهودهم

 لا شكر على واجب

----------


## realy8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
1. كل شخص يهتم بالتحليل الرقمي يحتاج إلى عدة معلومات منها
الإفتتاح والإغلاق والهاي واللاو لعدة شموع وعدة إفريمات كفريم الساعة والأربع ساعات وهكذا
وللتوضيح أرفقت صورة توضح المقصد 
2. أيضا هل أستطيع أن أحصل على فريمات لساعات مختلفة كفريم الساعتين والثلاث ساعات وهكذا؟ 
ولكن جزيل الشكر

----------


## realy8

تمت إضافة الصورة المرفقة للتوضيح

----------


## Mohamedasm

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 1. كل شخص يهتم بالتحليل الرقمي يحتاج إلى عدة معلومات منها
> الإفتتاح والإغلاق والهاي واللاو لعدة شموع وعدة إفريمات كفريم الساعة والأربع ساعات وهكذا
> وللتوضيح أرفقت صورة توضح المقصد 
> 2. أيضا هل أستطيع أن أحصل على فريمات لساعات مختلفة كفريم الساعتين والثلاث ساعات وهكذا؟ 
> ولكن جزيل الشكر

 تفضل اخى ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71395-2.html

----------


## mohammad_fx

اسعد الله ايامك بكا خير 
هل ممكن تشرح لي كيف طريقه ادراج تمبليت المضاعفات الصغري
في الميتا تريد  موديرن تمبيلت
حيث الاسهم لم تظهر لي  
مع خالص تحياتي لك

----------


## realy8

الأخ الكريم Mohamedasm 
أشكرك كل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وشرح موفق إن شاء الله ولكن إلى الآن لم يظهر لي الملف الذي يحتوي على البيانات وأيضا الأفس الذي استخدمه 2007 لا يستدعي مثل هذه الصيغة كقاعدة بينات،، فهل ممكن مساعدتي وشكرا لكم وجزيتم خيرا 
وبخصوص الشارت لساعات زمنية مختلفة هل هناك طريقة تجعل الشارت لساعتين وثلاث وخمس وهكذا

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 1. كل شخص يهتم بالتحليل الرقمي يحتاج إلى عدة معلومات منها
> الإفتتاح والإغلاق والهاي واللاو لعدة شموع وعدة إفريمات كفريم الساعة والأربع ساعات وهكذا
> وللتوضيح أرفقت صورة توضح المقصد 
> 2. أيضا هل أستطيع أن أحصل على فريمات لساعات مختلفة كفريم الساعتين والثلاث ساعات وهكذا؟ 
> ولكن جزيل الشكر

  

> تمت إضافة الصورة المرفقة للتوضيح

  

> الأخ الكريم Mohamedasm 
> أشكرك كل الشكر وبارك الله فيك وشرح موفق إن شاء الله ولكن إلى الآن لم يظهر لي الملف الذي يحتوي على البيانات وأيضا الأفس الذي استخدمه 2007 لا يستدعي مثل هذه الصيغة كقاعدة بينات،، فهل ممكن مساعدتي وشكرا لكم وجزيتم خيرا 
> وبخصوص الشارت لساعات زمنية مختلفة هل هناك طريقة تجعل الشارت لساعتين وثلاث وخمس وهكذا

 ان شاء الله اخونا محمد يكون افادك 
بالنسبة لشارت ساعتين او ثلاثة لابد من وجود المؤشر المرفق وتضعه على الشارت وتختار الفريم المطلوب وستجده فى قائمة ملف بعد اضافة المؤشر مع الاحتفاظ بالفريم الاصلى

----------


## سمير صيام

> اسعد الله ايامك بكا خير 
> هل ممكن تشرح لي كيف طريقه ادراج تمبليت المضاعفات الصغري
> في الميتا تريد  موديرن تمبيلت
> حيث الاسهم لم تظهر لي  
> مع خالص تحياتي لك

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
ليعمل لديك اى تمبلت لابد من وضع المؤشرات الخاصة به فى مكانها الصحيح بداخل فولدر المؤشرات 
ووضع التمبلت فى فولدر التمبلت واعادة تشغيل البرنامج

----------


## قناة الأمه

أستاذ سمير 
كيف أجعل الصوره التي سأضعها في التوقييع تفتح علي رابط بمعني عند النقر عليها تفتح صفحه أريدها؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> أستاذ سمير 
> كيف أجعل الصوره التي سأضعها في التوقييع تفتح علي رابط بمعني عند النقر عليها تفتح صفحه أريدها؟

 الرابط بعد كتابته تظله بالماوس وتضغط على علامة الكرة الارضية لوضع اللينك فيتحول الكلام المكتوب متضمنا الرابط 
زى كده  رابط هااااااااااااااااا جدا علي الفيس بوك

----------


## MR.NO

اخي الكريم هل تتوقع_والعلم عند الله_التذبذب اول ايام التداول في 4_1_2010 اي بعد عطلة طويلة وشكرااا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخي الكريم هل تتوقع_والعلم عند الله_التذبذب اول ايام التداول في 4_1_2010 اي بعد عطلة طويلة وشكرااا

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
عشان تحكم لازم ترجع الى محللين ايليوت عشان يقولك احنا فى موجة تصحيحية وبالتالى تذبذب او موجة دافعة وبالتالى يكون هناك ترند

----------


## limo_trader

> الرابط بعد كتابته تظله بالماوس وتضغط على علامة الكرة الارضية لوضع اللينك فيتحول الكلام المكتوب متضمنا الرابط 
> زى كده  رابط هااااااااااااااااا جدا علي الفيس بوك

 للمتابعه

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
هل من الممكن فنيا أن يحدث ارتداد/انعكاس من غير أن يكون هناك دايفرجنس على الاطلاق أو نماذج شموع أو مستوى فايبو ؟ هل يعقل ذلك ؟ أقصد بطبيعة الحال انعكاس مؤثر لا مجرد بضعة نقاط ؟ أرجو التفصيل لو أمكن مع جزيل الشكر و الامتنان يا غالي . :Ongue:  
بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> هل من الممكن فنيا أن يحدث ارتداد/انعكاس من غير أن يكون هناك دايفرجنس على الاطلاق أو نماذج شموع أو مستوى فايبو ؟ هل يعقل ذلك ؟ أقصد بطبيعة الحال انعكاس مؤثر لا مجرد بضعة نقاط ؟ أرجو التفصيل لو أمكن مع جزيل الشكر و الامتنان يا غالي . 
> بوركت

 نعم ممكن يحصل ارتداد بدون دايفرجنس وممكن يحدث بشموع قليلة التداول تعتبر عن تذبذب قبل الانطلاق

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
 أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاجابة ولكن ما عنيته هو من غير ال3 معطيات مجتمعة ( فايبو + دايفرجنس + نماذج شموع ) هل من الممكن أن يحدث انعكاس ؟ 
 بوركت

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
 ..... أقصد يكون انعكاس و ارتداد ولا يكون عندنا لا دايفرجنس ولا مستوى فايبو ولا نماذج شموع بتاتا !! 
 يعني لا شيء من هذه ال3 معطيات
بوركت

----------


## سمير صيام

> الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
>  أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاجابة ولكن ما عنيته هو من غير ال3 معطيات مجتمعة ( فايبو + دايفرجنس + نماذج شموع ) هل من الممكن أن يحدث انعكاس ؟ 
>  بوركت

  

> الأخ / سمير صيام .. 
>  ..... أقصد يكون انعكاس و ارتداد ولا يكون عندنا لا دايفرجنس ولا مستوى فايبو ولا نماذج شموع بتاتا !! 
>  يعني لا شيء من هذه ال3 معطيات
> بوركت

 على الاغلب لا لن يحدث ذلك

----------


## Elliott_Trader

لدي سؤالين1- هل هناك مؤشر إن أردت تحديد نقطة مستقبلية أن يعطيني التاريخ ؟  فمثلاً أريد أن أرسم نموذج سواء هارمونيك او أليوت ..إلخ (مستقبلي) وحددت النقطة المراد معرفة تاريخها ... فهل هناك ما يظهر تاريخ تلك النقطة سواء مؤشر أو غيره؟ 2 - لدي مؤشر توقت الشمعة .. فالمؤشر واضح تفسيره على الفريمات الصغيرة ، ولكن الفريم اليومي والأسبوعي والشهري فلدي مثلا على مؤشر الشهري المتبقي للشمعة 1080 دقيقة ... وأريد معرفة عدد الأيام المتبقية على إغلاق الشمعة فهل هل يتم القسمة بشكل عادي على 60 دقيقة ثم 8 ساعات ام ماذا ؟ وهل هناك مؤشر يحدد تاريخ ووقت إغلاق الشمعة؟

----------


## mos

أحاول التعلم على استراتيجية الوافي رحمه الله .......سؤالي الله يحفظكم  كيف تعلم ان نقاط الدعم والمقاومة التي حددناها صحيحة  اذا كان هناك ممعطيات أرجو ذكرها جميعها بالتفصيل الممل ومع الامثلة لو سمحتم لأنو صرلي سنة بحاول بأستراتيجية الوافي بس ما في متابعة وانا ما بعرف حدا بيشتغل بالفوريكس لذلك بلائي صعوبة في معرفة اذا كان تحديدي للنقاط صحيحة او لا ......بهمني كتير اعرف وانشالله انتو ما بتبخلو عليي بالمعلومات وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أحاول التعلم على استراتيجية الوافي رحمه الله .......سؤالي الله يحفظكم  كيف تعلم ان نقاط الدعم والمقاومة التي حددناها صحيحة  اذا كان هناك ممعطيات أرجو ذكرها جميعها بالتفصيل الممل ومع الامثلة لو سمحتم لأنو صرلي سنة بحاول بأستراتيجية الوافي بس ما في متابعة وانا ما بعرف حدا بيشتغل بالفوريكس لذلك بلائي صعوبة في معرفة اذا كان تحديدي للنقاط صحيحة او لا ......بهمني كتير اعرف وانشالله انتو ما بتبخلو عليي بالمعلومات وجزاكم الله خيرا

 
هؤلاء الاخوة في هذه الورشة يطبقون طريقة الوافي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81607.html 
وبالنسبة للمستويات .. فبعد تطبيقك لجميع الخطوات التي وضعها الوافي بحذافيرها ... فان السوق هو الوحيد الذي يخبرك هل تحديدك للمستويات ثم مفاضلتك فيما بينها صحيح ام لا ... كذلك انصحك بان تراقب حركة ارتداد السوق من مستويات لم تعينها وتحاول ان تسأل نفسك لماذا ارتد من هذه المستوى ولم يرتد من الاخر  
طبعا انا انصح بالعمل الجماعي في الورشة التي اعطيتك رابطها  
وفقك الله

----------


## MR.NO

أخي الكريم مؤشر تايمينغ كان يعمل عندي بشكل جيد والان لا يعمل هل انتهت صلاحيته

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخي الكريم مؤشر تايمينغ كان يعمل عندي بشكل جيد والان لا يعمل هل انتهت صلاحيته

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو سمحت ترفق لنا المؤشر

----------


## cata.1966

السلام عليكم ورحه الله وبركاته
يوجد منتجين  نزلوا من فتره ل اتوتشارت الاول فيبوناتشى والتانى فى صفحه المنتجات الجديده خاص بمعدل النقط الشهرى ممكن تدينى رايك فى الاتنين الاول اناعارف الفيبو لكن التانى ممكن يفدنى فى ايه 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ashrafkh

السلام عليكم 
في برنامج الميتا تريدر كان عندي شارت اعمل عليه من شهر وكنت اريد ان اضيف شارت جديد والبخطأ وضعته فوق القديم وفقدت كل المعلومات التي كانت عليه ارجو المساعده في كيفية استرداده ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> في برنامج الميتا تريدر كان عندي شارت اعمل عليه من شهر وكنت اريد ان اضيف شارت جديد والبخطأ وضعته فوق القديم وفقدت كل المعلومات التي كانت عليه ارجو المساعده في كيفية استرداده ولكم جزيل الشكر

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اذا لم يتم حفظ المعلومات على الشارت القديم كقالب ... فلا اعتقد ان هناك طريقة مضمونة لاستراجعه ... لكن هناك طريقة لاستراجعه وهي غير مضمونة وخطيرة .. وهي باستخدام ميزة استرجاع النظام الى نقطة سابقة .. ويتم عملها عن طريق الوندوز نفسه  
لكن احذر فهي ليست مضمونة ... وتسبب في ضياع كل المعلومات التي خزنت على الجهاز بعد النقطة التي استرجت النظام اليها  
عموما : لا انصحك بها ... انما انصحك بحفظ المعلومات التي على الشارت كقالب في المستقبل  
وطريقة حفظ القالب : كليك يمين على الشارت , ثم اضغط : قالب , ثم اضغط حفظ قالب , واحفظه باي اسم تختاره  
وفقك الله

----------


## ashrafkh

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   اذا لم يتم حفظ المعلومات على الشارت القديم كقالب ... فلا اعتقد ان هناك طريقة مضمونة لاستراجعه ... لكن هناك طريقة لاستراجعه وهي غير مضمونة وخطيرة .. وهي باستخدام ميزة استرجاع النظام الى نقطة سابقة .. ويتم عملها عن طريق الوندوز نفسه   لكن احذر فهي ليست مضمونة ... وتسبب في ضياع كل المعلومات التي خزنت على الجهاز بعد النقطة التي استرجت النظام اليها   عموما : لا انصحك بها ... انما انصحك بحفظ المعلومات التي على الشارت كقالب في المستقبل   وطريقة حفظ القالب : كليك يمين على الشارت , ثم اضغط : قالب , ثم اضغط حفظ قالب , واحفظه باي اسم تختاره   وفقك الله

  مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خبر

----------


## mos

كتر خيرك يا اخي عبد الكريم انا نظرت على طريقة عمل السلاحف بس هنن خبراء وبيعرفو ييحددو نفاطن انا بدي مين يعلمني تحديد النقاط ويقلي اذا نقاطي  صح ولا غلط اما السلاحف ماشاء الله حولهن هنن الخبرة وليس التعلم .......انشالله تكون فهمتني والله يجزيك كل خير لأنو ما كان حدا يرد  عليي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> كتر خيرك يا اخي عبد الكريم انا نظرت على طريقة عمل السلاحف بس هنن خبراء وبيعرفو ييحددو نفاطن انا بدي مين يعلمني تحديد النقاط ويقلي اذا نقاطي  صح ولا غلط اما السلاحف ماشاء الله حولهن هنن الخبرة وليس التعلم .......انشالله تكون فهمتني والله يجزيك كل خير لأنو ما كان حدا يرد  عليي

 
الله يسلمك أخي العزيز  
بالنسبة للاخوة فاذا كانوا بيفهموا الطريقة فهذه نقطة لصالحك انت .. على الاقل تضمن انك تستفيد من شخص فاهم صح  
وانت يا غالي شوف الموضوع اللي يناسبك وحابب تشترك فيه .. ثم شارك معهم .. وارسل لي الموضوع في رسالة وانا باذن الله اتوسطلك مع اصحابه لكي يديروا بالهم منك  
رغم ان ما شاء الله الجماعة ما يستحقون واسطة في قبول أحد - لكن انت تستاهل انه الواحد يتوسطلك  
وفقك الله

----------


## basel232

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم هل يوجد طريقة لدمج شارتين مع بعض؟ 
بمعنى أني فتحت شارت لزوج معين وحددت عليه نقاط دعم ومقاومة 
 ثم فتحت شارت آخر لنفس العمله وحددت عليه مستويات فيبوناتشي  
فهل هناك طريقة ادمج بها الشارتين ليصبحوا شارت واحد ....؟ 
وكيف هي الطريقة إن وجدت؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاتهبارك الله فيكم هل يوجد طريقة لدمج شارتين مع بعض؟بمعنى أني فتحت  شارت لزوج معين وحددت عليه نقاط دعم ومقاومة ثم فتحت شارت آخر لنفس العمله وحددت عليه مستويات فيبوناتشيفهل هناك طريقة ادمج بها الشارتين ليصبحوا شارت واحد ....؟ وكيف هي الطريقة إن وجدت؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد انه لا يوجد

----------


## Elliott_Trader

> لدي سؤالين 1- هل هناك مؤشر إن أردت تحديد نقطة مستقبلية أن يعطيني التاريخ ؟  فمثلاً أريد أن أرسم نموذج سواء هارمونيك او أليوت ..إلخ (مستقبلي) وحددت النقطة المراد معرفة تاريخها ... فهل هناك ما يظهر تاريخ تلك النقطة سواء مؤشر أو غيره؟  2 - لدي مؤشر توقت الشمعة .. فالمؤشر واضح تفسيره على الفريمات الصغيرة ، ولكن الفريم اليومي والأسبوعي والشهري فلدي مثلا على مؤشر الشهري المتبقي للشمعة 1080 دقيقة ... وأريد معرفة عدد الأيام المتبقية على إغلاق الشمعة فهل هل يتم القسمة بشكل عادي على 60 دقيقة ثم 8 ساعات ام ماذا ؟ وهل هناك مؤشر يحدد تاريخ ووقت إغلاق الشمعة؟

  سبق وطرحت سؤالي أعلاه منذ عدة ايام ولم أجد جواب .. فهل أهل الخبرة لديهم إجابة عنه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سبق وطرحت سؤالي أعلاه منذ عدة ايام ولم أجد جواب .. فهل أهل الخبرة لديهم إجابة عنه

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
افتح موضوع في منتدى المؤشرات , والاخوة باذن الله يساعدوك في طلبك  
وفقك الله

----------


## hala2244

تحية طيبه للجميع  أريد منكم المشورة للضروره .  عندي عقود بيع لليورو دولار من أسعار متدنيه 233  -    278 اليوم اليورو اخترق المقاومه للأعلى .  فقمت بعمل هدج .. لا أعرف أخاف أن أبقي الهدج فيرتد السوق وأبقى متورطه بعقود الشراء . وأخاف أن أفك الهدج فيصعد السوق بزياده ويتصفر الحساب .  أريد مشورتكم ماذا افعل ؟؟  وما يزيد من حيرتي أن الستوكاستك خلاص متشبع شراء وواصل لفوق العشرين يعني احتمالية الهبوط وارده  شوروا علي بأسرع وقت ممكن الله يخليكم .  بانتظار ردودكم .

----------


## iTechnology

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.  
انا جديد هنا و حاب اجرب تجارة العملات . بس زي ما انتو عارفين كل واحد بدا اكيد يدور في راسه اسأله كثيره  فيه منها تلقى لها جاوب في المنتدى ومنها لازم تسأل  :Big Grin:  
عندي سؤال حول البرامج الاوتوماتيكيه  زي ما عرفت انها تختلف عن برامج العاديه بأنها تقوم بالصفقات بنقسها . لكن سؤالي هنا  
هل جميع البرامج اللتي تعمل تلقائيا مناسبه لجميع الشركات اللي تدعم هذا النوع من البرنامج يعني مثلا لو اشتريت EA shark 5.0  هل يعمل في حساب FXSolution  ؟  
ولا كل شركة لها برنامجها ؟ 
لاني بصراحه ابغى استخدم احدى هذه البرامج لانني مشغول جدا بدراستي و زي مافهمت انها تعمل لوحدها اذا وجد الانترنت !!  
لانه بصراحع شدني برنامج EA shark 5.0  بعد قراءة التحليلات عنه و اذا احد منكم مشكورا له رأي اخر و نصيحه اخرى اوكون شاكر. انا الي الان لم افتح اي حساب وناوي اقتح في FXsolution  
سلام

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.  
> انا جديد هنا و حاب اجرب تجارة العملات . بس زي ما انتو عارفين كل واحد بدا اكيد يدور في راسه اسأله كثيره  فيه منها تلقى لها جاوب في المنتدى ومنها لازم تسأل  
> عندي سؤال حول البرامج الاوتوماتيكيه  زي ما عرفت انها تختلف عن برامج العاديه بأنها تقوم بالصفقات بنقسها . لكن سؤالي هنا  
> هل جميع البرامج اللتي تعمل تلقائيا مناسبه لجميع الشركات اللي تدعم هذا النوع من البرنامج يعني مثلا لو اشتريت EA shark 5.0  هل يعمل في حساب FXSolution  ؟  
> ولا كل شركة لها برنامجها ؟ 
> لاني بصراحه ابغى استخدم احدى هذه البرامج لانني مشغول جدا بدراستي و زي مافهمت انها تعمل لوحدها اذا وجد الانترنت !!  
> لانه بصراحع شدني برنامج EA shark 5.0  بعد قراءة التحليلات عنه و اذا احد منكم مشكورا له رأي اخر و نصيحه اخرى اوكون شاكر. انا الي الان لم افتح اي حساب وناوي اقتح في FXsolution  
> سلام

 وعليكم السلامورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لهذه البرامج الآليه تسمى اكسبرتات وتعمل هذه الاكسبرتات على برنامج الميتاتريدر 
والان شركة fxsol  تقدم برنامج الميتاتريدر وتتيح عمل الاكسبرتات عليه 
فتستطيع تشغيل الاكسبرت عليه بدون  مشاكل ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق في دراستك وفي حسابك ان شاء الله

----------


## iTechnology

شكرا اخي محمد علي الاجابه . من الاجابه لي سآل عنه انت قلت ان برنامج ea shark  عبارة عن اكسبرت و الميتادريد يشتغل عليه الاكسبرت  ها يعني ميتادريت برنامج الام ؟ يعني اكبر من EA shark ؟ او عمل البرنامجين نفس الشي ؟   
سؤال اخر لو سالتك كنصيحه تنصحني اش الافضل في هذه الحاله كمن ناحية النجاح والربح هل EA shark  ولا الميتاتريد ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> شكرا اخي محمد علي الاجابه . من الاجابه لي سآل عنه انت قلت ان برنامج ea shark  عبارة عن اكسبرت و الميتادريد يشتغل عليه الاكسبرت  ها يعني ميتادريت برنامج الام ؟ يعني اكبر من EA shark ؟ او عمل البرنامجين نفس الشي ؟   
> سؤال اخر لو سالتك كنصيحه تنصحني اش الافضل في هذه الحاله كمن ناحية النجاح والربح هل EA shark  ولا الميتاتريد ؟

 الشكر لله اخي الحبيب
للتوضيح الاكسبرت مثل EA shark  عباره عن باتش بيتركب على برنامج الميتاتريدر ليعمل اتوماتيكيا ويفتح على برنامج الميتاتريدر اوامر البيع والشراء حسب طريقة المتاجره التي يعمل بها الاكسبرت

----------


## توفيق12

السلام عليكم
هل العلاقة بين الباوند والدولار ين عكسية

----------


## nader242424

اخواني الكرام ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني عن بنك موثوق ومضمون للتداول على الذهب بالتحديد انا سمعت عن فارن غولد بنك و ساكسو بنك ارجو الافادة عنهما او عن غيرهما من البنوك كوني اريد التداول بمبلغ كبير قد يصل لمليون دولار وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## iTechnology

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد  
معليش انا بتعبك شوي بالاسألة  البدائيه  :Regular Smile:   
انا عندي تحفظ علي موضوع الرافعه الماليه هذا  كما عرفت عنه انه يتاجر باكثر من رأس المال اللي عندك. وقرات عنه ك من الناحيه الشرعيه لا تجوز . وقرات انه بعض الشيوخ اجازوه طبعا المسأله غير واضحه كاملة بالنسبة لي !  لكن كنت ابغى اعرف عنه في الميتادريد بحكم انه اوتوماتيك طبعا هناك اكسبرتات مختلفه في استراتجية العمل. هل الاكسبرتات تستخدم الرافعه الماليه مثلا ؟؟؟  
السؤال الثاني : هل نستطيع التحكم بالاكسبرت او نغير فيه, يعني انا ما ابغى اكسبرت يتاجر بالرافعه او يتاجر بالاشياء الموزونه مثل الذهب والنفط لانه علي حسب فهمي انه لا يجوز المتاجرة فيها عن طريق البورصه؟؟ 
. عبدالرحمن

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم
> هل العلاقة بين الباوند والدولار ين عكسية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المفروض انها عكسيه لكن تحدث بعض الحالات في السوق تجد الزوجين يسيروا في اتجاه واحد

----------


## محمد العزب

> اخواني الكرام ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني عن بنك موثوق ومضمون للتداول على الذهب بالتحديد انا سمعت عن فارن غولد بنك و ساكسو بنك ارجو الافادة عنهما او عن غيرهما من البنوك كوني اريد التداول بمبلغ كبير قد يصل لمليون دولار وجزاكم الله كل خير

 فارن غولد بنك ابعد عنه حدثت معه مشاكل كثير وابحث في المنتدى ستجد من يتحدثون عنه كثيرا
ساكسوا بنك ليس بنك ولكنها شركه دنيماركيه  ولا توفر حسابات اسلاميه
وان كنت تريد التداول في الذهب بمبلغ كبير عن طريق البورصه ياريت تسأل عن شرعيتها أولا 
ويمكنك ايضا ان كان المبلغ كبير ان تتاجر خارج البورصه
الموضوع ده هيفيدك ان شاء الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85814.html

----------


## محمد العزب

> بارك الله فيك اخي محمد  
> معليش انا بتعبك شوي بالاسألة  البدائيه   
> انا عندي تحفظ علي موضوع الرافعه الماليه هذا  كما عرفت عنه انه يتاجر باكثر من رأس المال اللي عندك. وقرات عنه ك من الناحيه الشرعيه لا تجوز . وقرات انه بعض الشيوخ اجازوه طبعا المسأله غير واضحه كاملة بالنسبة لي !  لكن كنت ابغى اعرف عنه في الميتادريد بحكم انه اوتوماتيك طبعا هناك اكسبرتات مختلفه في استراتجية العمل. هل الاكسبرتات تستخدم الرافعه الماليه مثلا ؟؟؟  
> السؤال الثاني : هل نستطيع التحكم بالاكسبرت او نغير فيه, يعني انا ما ابغى اكسبرت يتاجر بالرافعه او يتاجر بالاشياء الموزونه مثل الذهب والنفط لانه علي حسب فهمي انه لا يجوز المتاجرة فيها عن طريق البورصه؟؟ 
> . عبدالرحمن

  بالنسبه للميتاتريدر فلا يمكن تغيير الرافعه الماليه من داخل البرنامج وايضا الاكسبرت لا يقوم بتغيير الرافعه الماليه من  داخل البرنامج ولكنك تعود الى الشركه التي تعمل معها لتقوم بتغيير الرافعه الماليه التي تريدها
وتحت امرك في اي سؤال

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
 أمس الخميس ارتد المجنون من عند المقاومة 149.99  ، فما هي الأسباب التي دعته الى مثل هذا الارتداد القوي اليومي على الرغم من عدم وجود دلالات فنية انعكاسية تظهر لنا ارتداد من عند هذا المستوى ؟؟؟ يعلم الله وحده كم تحيرت كثيرا في هذا الارتداد اللامنطقي !!! فلا يوجد مستوى فايبو ولا قمة سابقة ولا نماذج شموع الخ على أي فريم . 
   ولكم جزيل الشكر .... 
   بوركت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
>  أمس الخميس ارتد المجنون من عند المقاومة 149.99  ، فما هي الأسباب التي دعته الى مثل هذا الارتداد القوي اليومي على الرغم من عدم وجود دلالات فنية انعكاسية تظهر لنا ارتداد من عند هذا المستوى ؟؟؟ يعلم الله وحده كم تحيرت كثيرا في هذا الارتداد اللامنطقي !!! فلا يوجد مستوى فايبو ولا قمة سابقة ولا نماذج شموع الخ على أي فريم . 
>    ولكم جزيل الشكر .... 
>    بوركت

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. بعد اذن استاذنا سمير 
ليس من الضروري ان يكون الارتداد بسبب فني يا غالي , فالجانب الاساسي هو المؤثر غالبا , لذا انصحك ان تبحث عن الاسباب الاساسية اولا  
وفقك الله   :Good:

----------


## mos

والله يا اخي عبد الكريم ما بعرف شو بدي ئلك الله يجزيك كل خير وينولك مرادك يا رب ..........بصراحة انا كنت عم شارك بقسم استراتيجيات التداول استراتيجية الوافي كنت حط شارتات بس ما حدا يرد انو تحديدي للنقاط صحيح ولا خطأ او رسم الفابيو صح ولا لا يعني قرأت الطريقة كذا مرة  بس وئت الواحد يفتح شارت بتختلف الامور كتير قد ما فهمت اذا ما حدا تابع ما بيعرف الواحد شو عم يساوي و كتر خيرك

----------


## nader242424

مشكور اخي محمد على الاجابة وقد وجدت اجوبة متناقضة بالنسبة ل فيرن جولد بنك فهل من متداول قديم لدى هذا البنك ممكن يفيدينا بشكل واضح؟بالنسبة ل ساكسو بنك اتصلت عليهم ولديهم حسابات اسلامية....وانا لا اريد التداول خارج البورصة للصعوبة الشخصية في التسليم والاستلام.ومن ناحية الشرعية فانا لا اريد رافعة مالية بل حقيقية.ولكنني ابحث عن الامان والضمان للاموال واين؟وهذا ما اتمنى من الادارة الافادة عنه او من له تجربة حقيقية...وجزاكم الله والجميع كل خير

----------


## mohammad_fx

> والله يا اخي عبد الكريم ما بعرف شو بدي ئلك الله يجزيك كل خير وينولك مرادك يا رب ..........بصراحة انا كنت عم شارك بقسم استراتيجيات التداول استراتيجية الوافي كنت حط شارتات بس ما حدا يرد انو تحديدي للنقاط صحيح ولا خطأ او رسم الفابيو صح ولا لا يعني قرأت الطريقة كذا مرة بس وئت الواحد يفتح شارت بتختلف الامور كتير قد ما فهمت اذا ما حدا تابع ما بيعرف الواحد شو عم يساوي و كتر خيرك

  
ممكن رابط الموضوع ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن رابط الموضوع ؟

 تفضل   *****سباق السلاحف الثانى نحو ال 2 مليون دولار على طريقه الوافى*****

----------


## محمد العزب

> مشكور اخي محمد على الاجابة وقد وجدت اجوبة متناقضة بالنسبة ل فيرن جولد بنك فهل من متداول قديم لدى هذا البنك ممكن يفيدينا بشكل واضح؟بالنسبة ل ساكسو بنك اتصلت عليهم ولديهم حسابات اسلامية....وانا لا اريد التداول خارج البورصة للصعوبة الشخصية في التسليم والاستلام.ومن ناحية الشرعية فانا لا اريد رافعة مالية بل حقيقية.ولكنني ابحث عن الامان والضمان للاموال واين؟وهذا ما اتمنى من الادارة الافادة عنه او من له تجربة حقيقية...وجزاكم الله والجميع كل خير

 نصيحه اخي الحبيب ابعد عن فيرن جولد نهائي 
وساكسو بنك مثل ما قلت لك انها ليست بنك
اما بالنسبه للتعامل بالذهب في البورصات العالميه بصراحه فيه خلاف شرعي ومش مستريح ليها 
راجع هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86921.html 
وان اخذت برأي جواز العمل في السوق
يبقى اشتري فقط ولا تبيع لان البيع يعتبر بيع على المكشوف والله أعلم

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
إخوتي الأفاضل  
إذا كنت أعتمد في تنفيذ صفقاتي على إغلاق الأربع ساعات فماللذي يضمن لي أن يكون 
برنامج الشارت اللذي أستخدمه متطابق مع السوق فعليا طالما الإغلاقات تختتلف من برنامج لآخر 
فهناك إختلاف بين ميتاتريدر 4 وإل تريد وغيرهم في إغلاق الأربع ساعات 
فأي البرامج يتطابق مع السوق فعليا؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم  
> إخوتي الأفاضل  
> إذا كنت أعتمد في تنفيذ صفقاتي على إغلاق الأربع ساعات فماللذي يضمن لي أن يكون 
> برنامج الشارت اللذي أستخدمه متطابق مع السوق فعليا طالما الإغلاقات تختتلف من برنامج لآخر 
> فهناك إختلاف بين ميتاتريدر 4 وإل تريد وغيرهم في إغلاق الأربع ساعات 
> فأي البرامج يتطابق مع السوق فعليا؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أفضل توقيتين لحد الان التريد وfxdd  
لكني ارى ان التريد هو الأقوى ويتوافق جدا مع السوق
لاني كنت اتابع اغلاقات الاربع ساعات ووجدت ان نماذج الشموع على التريد اربع ساعات قويه جدا واغلاقاتها فعاله  :Big Grin:

----------


## nader242424

[QUOTE=محمد العزب;1484275]نصيحه اخي الحبيب ابعد عن فيرن جولد نهائي 
وساكسو بنك مثل ما قلت لك انها ليست بنك
اما بالنسبه للتعامل بالذهب في البورصات العالميه بصراحه فيه خلاف شرعي ومش مستريح ليها 
راجع هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86921.html 
وان اخذت برأي جواز العمل في السوق
يبقى اشتري فقط ولا تبيع لان البيع يعتبر بيع على المكشوف والله أعلم [/QUOTE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     وانا هذا ماريد فعله شراء ثم بيع وبدون اية رافعة.ولكن سؤال لو تكرمت ممكن السبب الرئيسي للابتعاد عن فيرن غولد بنك هل تقصد ان الاموال غير مضمونة ام طريقة عملهم؟وهل لديك نصييحة اذا كنت مكاني مع من تتعامل؟.(MIGبنك)كذلك شركة سويسرية ولكن نتيجة البحث تبين لي ان اموال العملاء غير منفصلة عن حسابات الشركة.اما فيرن منفصلة ويوجد ضمان لاموال المودعين باليورو...والرقابة الالمانية صارمة..يعني عفوا انا اضعك بنتيجة بحثي.ممكن ان تضعني انت بخلاصة ابحاثك.اكرر شكري العميق والسلام عليكم

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم على جهودكم .. وعلى العطاء المتميز والنشاط
ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
أخواني لدي إتصالين إنترنت 
الإتصال الأول  إذا عملته  أستطيع تشغيل برنامج إل تريد  
وإذا عملت عل الإتصال الثاني لا يعمل برنامج إل تريد طبعا الإتصال هذا فيه فاير وول وبلو كوت  
هل يوجد طريقة لجعل البرنامج يشتغل مع وجود الفايروول والبلوكوت  
شكرا لكم

----------


## توفير

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* *كيف الحال*   *عندي بعض الاستفسارات في سوق العملات* *الجميع يعلم كيف تتم عملية الشراء و البيع في العملات* *في العمله الرئيسيه مثل* *EUR/USD* *سوف ابسط العمليه قليلا بدون ارقام و رافعه ماليه و بكل بساطه هي*  *انت تقوم في عملية الشراء ك التالي* *انك تقوم بشراء اليورو و تنتظر صعود اليورو على الدولار*  *في عملية البيع* *( في الحقيقه ليست بيع انما هي شراء)* *انك تقوم بشراء الدولار و تنتظر صعود الدولار على اليورو* *في شاشة التداول انت تشاهد نزول العمله هذا يعني ان اليورو قد ضعف امام الدولار مميا يسمح بصعود الدولار*  *في حال عملية البيع هل انا حقا اقوم بشراء الدولار مع ان رصيدي هو دولار فكيف  يتم ذالك ؟* *هذا السؤال محيرني*      *في عملية شراء اليورو هل انا حقا اشتري اليورو و يتم تحويل الدولار في رصيدي إلى يورو ؟*   *هل يمكن تطبيق عمليات البيع و الشراء التي تتم من خلال الوسطاء و الشركات و بنفس الطريقه على محلات الصرافه؟* *يرجى شرح الطريقه بالتفصيل الممل*  *تقبلو تحياتي*

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم 
ممكن أحد يفيدني ... ماهي أهم أوقات الأخبار اللي يجب تجنب التداول فيها ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> أشكركم على جهودكم .. وعلى العطاء المتميز والنشاط
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
> أخواني لدي إتصالين إنترنت 
> الإتصال الأول  إذا عملته  أستطيع تشغيل برنامج إل تريد  
> وإذا عملت عل الإتصال الثاني لا يعمل برنامج إل تريد طبعا الإتصال هذا فيه فاير وول وبلو كوت  
> هل يوجد طريقة لجعل البرنامج يشتغل مع وجود الفايروول والبلوكوت  
> شكرا لكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
أغلب هذه المشاكل تحصل لاخواننا في المملكة .. ولها حل لكن غير ناجح تماما , وهو استخدام برامج البروكسي 
والحل الجذري لها هو تغيير اشتراك النت باشتراك آخر يكون مفتوح المنافذ  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* *كيف الحال*   *عندي بعض الاستفسارات في سوق العملات* *الجميع يعلم كيف تتم عملية الشراء و البيع في العملات* *في العمله الرئيسيه مثل* *EUR/USD* *سوف ابسط العمليه قليلا بدون ارقام و رافعه ماليه و بكل بساطه هي*  *انت تقوم في عملية الشراء ك التالي* *انك تقوم بشراء اليورو و تنتظر صعود اليورو على الدولار*  *في عملية البيع* *( في الحقيقه ليست بيع انما هي شراء)* *انك تقوم بشراء الدولار و تنتظر صعود الدولار على اليورو* *في شاشة التداول انت تشاهد نزول العمله هذا يعني ان اليورو قد ضعف امام الدولار مميا يسمح بصعود الدولار*  *في حال عملية البيع هل انا حقا اقوم بشراء الدولار مع ان رصيدي هو دولار فكيف  يتم ذالك ؟* *هذا السؤال محيرني*      *في عملية شراء اليورو هل انا حقا اشتري اليورو و يتم تحويل الدولار في رصيدي إلى يورو ؟*   *هل يمكن تطبيق عمليات البيع و الشراء التي تتم من خلال الوسطاء و الشركات و بنفس الطريقه على محلات الصرافه؟* *يرجى شرح الطريقه بالتفصيل الممل*  *تقبلو تحياتي*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
عملية البيع والشراء هي كما تفضلت في مثالك أخي الكريم  
عندما تشري يورو دولار فيعني انك تشتري يورو 
وعندما تبيع يورو دولار فيعني انك تشتري دولار  
وانا بعطيك معلومة أخري تزيل لك اللبس  
غندما تضع اموالك في الشركة بالدولار .. فليست بالضرورة هي نفس الاموال التي سوف تتاجر بها , بل انك حين تطلب شراء اي عملة وبغض النظر عن  العملة التي في رصيدك , فان الشركة تقوم بشراء هذه العملة وتضعها في حسابك , وانت والسوق يا تربح يا تخسر . 
وفقك الله ... ونسال الله ان تكون دائما من الرابحين *

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن أحد يفيدني ... ماهي أهم أوقات الأخبار اللي يجب تجنب التداول فيها ؟

 
تفضل أخي الكريم هذه الخدمة المجانية من المتداول العربي ( جدول لكل الاخبار التي تتعلق بسوق العملات )   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event  
ولا تنسى ان تعدل التوقيت ليتوافق مع توقيتك المحلي , وتعدله بالضغط في اعلى الصفحة على علامة الكرة الارضية .

----------


## توفير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   عملية البيع والشراء هي كما تفضلت في مثالك أخي الكريم   عندما تشري يورو دولار فيعني انك تشتري يورو  وعندما تبيع يورو دولار فيعني انك تشتري دولار   وانا بعطيك معلومة أخري تزيل لك اللبس   غندما تضع اموالك في الشركة بالدولار .. فليست بالضرورة هي نفس الاموال التي سوف تتاجر بها , بل انك حين تطلب شراء اي عملة وبغض النظر عن العملة التي في رصيدك , فان الشركة تقوم بشراء هذه العملة وتضعها في حسابك , وانت والسوق يا تربح يا تخسر .   وفقك الله ... ونسال الله ان تكون دائما من الرابحين *

 كيف يكون المبلغ الذي اتاجر به عند شراء الدولار هو غير الدولار الذي أملكه؟
يبدو لي أنك زدت من حيرتي 
يرجى التوضيح بالتفصيل الممل

----------


## عبدالكريم

> كيف يكون المبلغ الذي اتاجر به عند شراء الدولار هو غير الدولار الذي أملكه؟
> يبدو لي أنك زدت من حيرتي 
> يرجى التوضيح بالتفصيل الممل

 يا غالي 
ساعطيك مثال بسيط عن شركة سيارات  
مثلا انت  تحب ان تشتري سيارة .. فتروح الى معرض سيارات وتعطيه 10.000 دولار , وتقول له ابحث لي عن سيارة لقطة مواصفاتها كذا  
صاحب المعرض بعد ايام يتصل بك ويقول فيه سيارة لقطة سعرها مثلا 9000 دولار , ومن المحتمل ان يزيد سعرها بعد ايام  
انت تقول له اكمل الصفقة واشتري لي السيارة واخصم ثمنا من اموالي التي اودعهتها عندك  
الشاهد هنا : هل من المفترض هنا ان الرجل يكون واضع اموالك في كيس تحت البلاطة  :Big Grin:  , ويروح للكيس ويأخد منه ثمن السيارة , من الطبيعي لا . بل يشتري لك السيارة بمعرفته , وهو يخصمها من اموالك براحته .. المهم انت تعرف منه السيارة وفرق الثمن اللي هو هنا 1000 دولار . 
بالنسبة لشركات الفوركس  
المبلغ الذي اودعته عند الشركة هذا حسابك ( دولار يورو ين باوند ) ما يهم هنا  
لما تطلب شراء مثلا ين , الشركة مطالبة ان تشتري لك ين من السوق بالقيمة التي طلبتها وتضعها في حسابك .. المهم ان يكون حسابك يتحمل هذه القيمة التي طلبتها . 
المسألة بسيطة جدا , وغير محيرة .. بس تحتاج منك بعض الخيال البسيط  :Big Grin:

----------


## توفير

> يا غالي  ساعطيك مثال بسيط عن شركة سيارات   مثلا انت تحب ان تشتري سيارة .. فتروح الى معرض سيارات وتعطيه 10.000 دولار , وتقول له ابحث لي عن سيارة لقطة مواصفاتها كذا   صاحب المعرض بعد ايام يتصل بك ويقول فيه سيارة لقطة سعرها مثلا 9000 دولار , ومن المحتمل ان يزيد سعرها بعد ايام   انت تقول له اكمل الصفقة واشتري لي السيارة واخصم ثمنا من اموالي التي اودعهتها عندك   الشاهد هنا : هل من المفترض هنا ان الرجل يكون واضع اموالك في كيس تحت البلاطة  , ويروح للكيس ويأخد منه ثمن السيارة , من الطبيعي لا . بل يشتري لك السيارة بمعرفته , وهو يخصمها من اموالك براحته .. المهم انت تعرف منه السيارة وفرق الثمن اللي هو هنا 1000 دولار .  بالنسبة لشركات الفوركس   المبلغ الذي اودعته عند الشركة هذا حسابك ( دولار يورو ين باوند ) ما يهم هنا   لما تطلب شراء مثلا ين , الشركة مطالبة ان تشتري لك ين من السوق بالقيمة التي طلبتها وتضعها في حسابك .. المهم ان يكون حسابك يتحمل هذه القيمة التي طلبتها .   المسألة بسيطة جدا , وغير محيرة .. بس تحتاج منك بعض الخيال البسيط

 للمثال السابق لايوجد فرق حيث اني اشتري السياره بمبلغ مالي
هو أني دفعت قيمة السياره بالدولار و ليس كما يحدث في العملات اشتري الدولار و انا املك الدولار اصلا 
لنضع ما يحدث في العملات على السياره مثل ماوضعت انت في المثال السابق
لنقل أني وسيط او شركة  سيارات  
هل أستطيع ان أشتري سياره من شركة و بعد أرتفاع السعر بعد اسبوع أعطيها لشركة أخرى و آخذ نفس السياره بالضبط دون أي أختلاف؟
الأخذ في الاعتبار عدم استعمال السيارتان أي أنهما جديدتان ولا فرق بينهما أبدا 
 حتى لو أمكن    ( هو في الحقيقه لا يوجد فرق ولم استفد شيء في المبادله أطلاقا ) أما اذا كنت اريد ان استفيد من ارتفاع سعر السياره هو في بيعها و ليس في تبديلها  
في العملات تتم المتاجره على النحو التالي هو تحويل عملة الدولار إلى عملة الين الياباني و عند ارتفاع الين على الدولار اكون قد كسبت و يعاد تحويل الين الياباني إلى دولار
أي أنه يتم تحويل الدولار إلى عمله أخرى و أنتظار إلى أن ترتفع على الدولار   أما في حال أني اشتري الدولار على الين هذا ما أراه غير منطقي   ...

----------


## عبدالكريم

> للمثال السابق لايوجد فرق حيث اني اشتري السياره بمبلغ مالي
> هو أني دفعت قيمة السياره بالدولار و ليس كما يحدث في العملات اشتري الدولار و انا املك الدولار اصلا 
> لنضع ما يحدث في العملات على السياره مثل ماوضعت انت في المثال السابق
> لنقل أني وسيط او شركة  سيارات  
> هل أستطيع ان أشتري سياره من شركة و بعد أرتفاع السعر بعد اسبوع أعطيها لشركة أخرى و آخذ نفس السياره بالضبط دون أي أختلاف؟
> الأخذ في الاعتبار عدم استعمال السيارتان أي أنهما جديدتان ولا فرق بينهما أبدا 
>  حتى لو أمكن    ( هو في الحقيقه لا يوجد فرق ولم استفد شيء في المبادله أطلاقا ) أما اذا كنت اريد ان استفيد من ارتفاع سعر السياره هو في بيعها و ليس في تبديلها  
> في العملات تتم المتاجره على النحو التالي هو تحويل عملة الدولار إلى عملة الين الياباني و عند ارتفاع الين على الدولار اكون قد كسبت و يعاد تحويل الين الياباني إلى دولار
> أي أنه يتم تحويل الدولار إلى عمله أخرى و أنتظار إلى أن ترتفع على الدولار   أما في حال أني اشتري الدولار على الين هذا ما أراه غير منطقي   ...

 
انا تهت  :Big Grin:  
فهمت كلامك .. بس سؤالي وين المشكلة الان بالضبط ؟   :Asvc:

----------


## توفير

> انا تهت    فهمت كلامك .. بس سؤالي وين المشكلة الان بالضبط ؟

  
المشكله هي في عملية الشراء في عملة الدولار ين
رصيدي هو دولار فكيف أشتري دولار و أستفيد منه مقابل الين   
كيف يتم ذلك  :016: 
...

----------


## عبدالكريم

> المشكله هي في عملية الشراء في عملة الدولار ين
> رصيدي هو دولار فكيف أشتري دولار و أستفيد منه مقابل الين   
> كيف يتم ذلك 
> ...
> [/CENTER]

 
لو تدقق في كلامي الاول ستفهم الآلية  :Big Grin:  
وبفرض ان كلامي خاطئ ... ساعيد عليك سؤالي .. وين المشكلة بالضبط مادام اني بضغطة زر يدخل الى حسابي العملة التي اريدها وبسعر من واقع السوق .. ومتى ما اردت التخلص منها اضغط زر كمان اتخلص منها سواء بربح او بخسارة  :Big Grin:

----------


## توفير

> لو تدقق في كلامي الاول ستفهم الآلية    وبفرض ان كلامي خاطئ ... ساعيد عليك سؤالي .. وين المشكلة بالضبط مادام اني بضغطة زر يدخل الى حسابي العملة التي اريدها وبسعر من واقع السوق .. ومتى ما اردت التخلص منها اضغط زر كمان اتخلص منها سواء بربح او بخسارة

 الغالي 
هل اضغط شراء الدولار على الين و اكتفي بالربح او الخساره 
لا يا أخي أود أن أفهم آلية البيع و الشراء في هذا السوق 
و أهم شي أن أفهم كيف أشتري الدولار مقابل الين و حسابي هو الدولار

----------


## ELMAALY

> الغالي 
> هل اضغط شراء الدولار على الين و اكتفي بالربح او الخساره 
> لا يا أخي أود أن أفهم آلية البيع و الشراء في هذا السوق 
> و أهم شي أن أفهم كيف أشتري الدولار مقابل الين و حسابي هو الدولار

 الآلية أخي هي أنك اشتريت الين بأقل سعر وبالتالي ربحت الفرق  أنت بعته بسعر عالي واشتريته بعد ذلك بسعر منخفض بطريقة أخرى هل تعلم أنه يوجد زوج اسمه JPYUSD أو يفترض أن يكون وسعره 0.011 ؟؟ هو نفسه USDJPY الذي سعره 90.70  إذن دعنا من هذا الأخير سبب الاشكال وخلينا مع الأول طبعا مع عكس العملية المقصودة أرجو أن تكون وصلت ولم تزد تعقيدا  وتحياتي لك ولحبيبي عبد الكريم

----------


## توفير

> الآلية أخي هي أنك اشتريت الين بأقل سعر وبالتالي ربحت الفرق  أنت بعته بسعر عالي واشتريته بعد ذلك بسعر منخفض بطريقة أخرى هل تعلم أنه يوجد زوج اسمه JPYUSD أو يفترض أن يكون وسعره 0.011 ؟؟ هو نفسه USDJPY الذي سعره 90.70 إذن دعنا من هذا الأخير سبب الاشكال وخلينا مع الأول طبعا مع عكس العملية المقصودة أرجو أن تكون وصلت ولم تزد تعقيدا  وتحياتي لك ولحبيبي عبد الكريم

 دعنا في عملة USD/JPY 
و خاصة في عملية الشراء  لأني فاهم عملية البيع
كيف أشتري الدولار مقابل الين ؟
ياجماعه كيف اشتري الدولار و رصيدي هو دولار بصراحه شي غير منطيقي ابدا

----------


## ELMAALY

> دعنا في عملة USD/JPY 
> و خاصة في عملية الشراء لأني فاهم عملية البيع
> كيف أشتري الدولار مقابل الين ؟
> ياجماعه كيف اشتري الدولار و رصيدي هو دولار بصراحه شي غير منطيقي ابدا

 ههههههههه شوف هذه الشركات توفر لك شراء أي عملة تريدها  تخيل عندك محل صرافة في بلدك وفتحت برأس مال معين  ولتكن العملة المعتمدة الدولار مثلا لكن صار لديك فروع في مختلف أنحاء العالم ولتكن اليابان إحدى هذه الدول  نزل الدولار في اليابان دونا عن سائر الدول الأخرى (أوبمعنى آخر صعد الين ) أنت هنا تريد أن تشتري الدولار في اليابان فقط فإذا صعد بعته (بمعنى هبط الين ) ثم بعد ذلك حولت أرباحك إلى المركز الرئيسي (حسابك لدى الشركة) هذا ما يقوم به الوسيط لك يوفر لك من العملة المحلية ما يقابل ما تشتري به الدولار ولكن من اليابان أو استراليا مثلا فأنت لا تستطيع أن توفر فرعا لمحلك أو شركتك في كل أنحاء العالم  ولكن تحمل أنت النتيجة المترتبة على ذلك ربحا أو خسارة ويأخذ الوسيط عمولته   لكن أنت قلت أنه في حال بيع USDJPY لا مشكلة أليس كذلك ؟؟ الجواب مترتب عليه مسأله أخرى إن شاء الله أنتظر جوابك  إذا لم تكن المسألة اتضحت يا غالي

----------


## توفير

> ههههههههه شوف هذه الشركات توفر لك شراء أي عملة تريدها  تخيل عندك محل صرافة في بلدك وفتحت برأس مال معين ولتكن العملة المعتمدة الدولار مثلا لكن صار لديك فروع في مختلف أنحاء العالم ولتكن اليابان إحدى هذه الدول  نزل الدولار في اليابان دونا عن سائر الدول الأخرى (أوبمعنى آخر صعد الين ) أنت هنا تريد أن تشتري الدولار في اليابان فقط فإذا صعد بعته (بمعنى هبط الين ) ثم بعد ذلك حولت أرباحك إلى المركز الرئيسي (حسابك لدى الشركة) هذا ما يقوم به الوسيط لك يوفر لك من العملة المحلية ما يقابل ما تشتري به الدولار ولكن من اليابان أو استراليا مثلا فأنت لا تستطيع أن توفر فرعا لمحلك أو شركتك في كل أنحاء العالم  ولكن تحمل أنت النتيجة المترتبة على ذلك ربحا أو خسارة ويأخذ الوسيط عمولته   لكن أنت قلت أنه في حال بيع USDJPY لا مشكلة أليس كذلك ؟؟ الجواب مترتب عليه مسأله أخرى إن شاء الله أنتظر جوابك إذا لم تكن المسألة اتضحت يا غالي

  
هل عندما اصرف الدولار في بلدي مقابل الين هو غيره في اليابان؟
بالطبع لا ولاكن ربما تشاهد فرق بسيط في العمولات و فرق السبيرد في شركات الصرافه
اي عندما يرتفع الين مقابل الدولار ليس هذا فقط في اليابان انما في سائر الدول 
قبل أن أبداء في طرح استفساري عن البيع و الشراء وضحت ما فهمته من عمليات البيع و الشراء و هو كتالي
في عمله USDJPY 
في البيع هو عباره عن شراء عملة الين و أنتظار حتى يرتفع الين مقابل الدولار
في هذه الاثناء تشاهد أن السعر ينخفض هذا يعني أن الدولار يضعف امام الين أي ان الين اصبح اكثر قوه
في حال اغلاق الصفقه تقوم بتحويل الين إلى دولار و تستفيد من الربح
هذا لا خلاف عندي فيه
ولاكن كيف يمكن تفسير عملية الشراء ؟
أي شراء الدولار مقابل الين  ولماذا اشتري دولار و حسابي اصلا هو دولار  
لا تقل لي شراء الدولار في اليابان    هل الدولار في اليابان يختلف عنه في أمريكا؟  بالطبع لا  :No3:  
بصراحه هذه النقطه لم افهما 
ربما سوف اذهب إلى وزير الأقتصاد كي يفسر لي ما يحدث بالضبط 
هههههههه

----------


## ELMAALY

> هل عندما اصرف الدولار في بلدي مقابل الين هو غيره في اليابان؟ 
> بالطبع لا ولاكن ربما تشاهد فرق بسيط في العمولات و فرق السبيرد في شركات الصرافه
> اي عندما يرتفع الين مقابل الدولار ليس هذا فقط في اليابان انما في سائر الدول 
> قبل أن أبداء في طرح استفساري عن البيع و الشراء وضحت ما فهمته من عمليات البيع و الشراء و هو كتالي
> في عمله USDJPY 
> في البيع هو عباره عن شراء عملة الين و أنتظار حتى يرتفع الين مقابل الدولار
> في هذه الاثناء تشاهد أن السعر ينخفض هذا يعني أن الدولار يضعف امام الين أي ان الين اصبح اكثر قوه
> في حال اغلاق الصفقه تقوم بتحويل الين إلى دولار و تستفيد من الربح
> هذا لا خلاف عندي فيه
> ...

 أنا لم أقل لك إن سعر الدولار في أمريكا يختلف عنه في اليابان وإنما أردت أن نصل إلى مسألة وهي أنك حصلت أولا على الين واشتريت به الدولار لنفترض أن لديك 5000 دولار وأودعتها عند شركة وساطة ولا تريد أن تعمل بالرافعة ووزعتها خمسة عقود مايكرو كالآتي بيع AUDUSD شراء USDCAD بيع EURUSD بيع GBPUSD شراء صاحبنا USDJPY نفترض أنه جاء خبر على الذهب وهبط هبوطا مدويا وتأثر به أساسا AUDUSD ونزل 300 نقطة  ثم تزامن مع خبر على البترول وصعد USDCAD 200 نقطة  مع أن العملات الثلاث الأخرى ما تزال تبرح أمكنتها أنت في هذه الحالة ربحت 5% ثلاثة هناك في استراليا واثنان في كندا مع أنك اشتريت في كل الأحوال دولار  لكن اشتريته بماذا ؟ هل بدولار مثله ؟ لا  أنت اشتريته بما يقابله من عملة القوم أيا كانو بناء على تسهيلات قدمتها لك الشركة التي تودع عندها أموالك  وهذا ما توفره لك شركات الوساطة ببساطة  هنا سوف نعود إلى ما قاله لك الأخ عبد الكريم باختصار أن المبلغ الذي أودعته للشركة إنما هو ضمان فقط والشركة توفر لك شراء ما تريد من عملات  لكن أنت قلت إنك ليست لديك مشكلة في حالة البيع لأنها عبارة عن شراء عملة الين كما عبرت طيب أنا ذكرت لك في أحد الردود السابقة إن بيع USDJPY عند 90.70 = شراء JPYUSD بسعر 0.011 تذكر دائما أنك في مثالك على الين رابح في النهاية من شراء الين المتغير هنا هو الين والأمر تقريبي لأنه في العمولات أصلا ما فيه بيع وشراء بالطريقة التقليدية أنت تطلب الفروقات  بين الأسعار لأنه كل بيع هو شراء في نفس الوقت لازم تفهمها كما هي  تقرأ المشاركات الماضية أكثر من مرة أو تقنع نفسك بأنك فهمت الموضوع  أو تبحث عن وزير المالية  كما ذكرت  :Asvc:  والله المستعان تحياتي لك يا غالي

----------


## realy8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني ممكن مساعدة بسيطة إن شاء الله 
أريد برنامج ميتا تريدر يحتوي على الذهب والنفط واليورو إندكس والدولار إندكس ورمزها في البرنامج 
قمت بإنزال أكثر من برنامج يقال أن شارت الدولار إندكس واليورو إندكس فيها، ولكن لم أجدها أبدا أرجوا الإفادة وشكرا

----------


## توفير

> أنا لم أقل لك إن سعر الدولار في أمريكا يختلف عنه في اليابان وإنما أردت أن نصل إلى مسألة وهي أنك حصلت أولا على الين واشتريت به الدولار  لنفترض أن لديك 5000 دولار وأودعتها عند شركة وساطة ولا تريد أن تعمل بالرافعة ووزعتها خمسة عقود مايكرو كالآتي بيع AUDUSD شراء USDCAD بيع EURUSD بيع GBPUSD شراء صاحبنا USDJPY نفترض أنه جاء خبر على الذهب وهبط هبوطا مدويا وتأثر به أساسا AUDUSD ونزل 300 نقطة  ثم تزامن مع خبر على البترول وصعد USDCAD 200 نقطة  مع أن العملات الثلاث الأخرى ما تزال تبرح أمكنتها أنت في هذه الحالة ربحت 5% ثلاثة هناك في استراليا واثنان في كندا مع أنك اشتريت في كل الأحوال دولار لكن اشتريته بماذا ؟ هل بدولار مثله ؟ لا  أنت اشتريته بما يقابله من عملة القوم أيا كانو بناء على تسهيلات قدمتها لك الشركة التي تودع عندها أموالك  وهذا ما توفره لك شركات الوساطة ببساطة  هنا سوف نعود إلى ما قاله لك الأخ عبد الكريم باختصار أن المبلغ الذي أودعته للشركة إنما هو ضمان فقط والشركة توفر لك شراء ما تريد من عملات  لكن أنت قلت إنك ليست لديك مشكلة في حالة البيع لأنها عبارة عن شراء عملة الين كما عبرت طيب أنا ذكرت لك في أحد الردود السابقة إن بيع USDJPY عند 90.70 = شراء JPYUSD بسعر 0.011 تذكر دائما أنك في مثالك على الين رابح في النهاية من شراء الين المتغير هنا هو الين والأمر تقريبي لأنه في العمولات أصلا ما فيه بيع وشراء بالطريقة التقليدية أنت تطلب الفروقات بين الأسعار لأنه كل بيع هو شراء في نفس الوقت لازم تفهمها كما هي تقرأ المشاركات الماضية أكثر من مرة أو تقنع نفسك بأنك فهمت الموضوع أو تبحث عن وزير المالية كما ذكرت  والله المستعان تحياتي لك يا غالي

 اتفقنا جميعا على ان البيع في الدولار ين هو شراء الين إلى ان يرتفع على الدولار و من ثم تحويله إلى دولار و استفيد من هذا الارتفاع  
فهمت من كلامك انه عندما اشتري الدولار على الين  هو شراء الدولار عن طريق عملة الين وليس عن طريق حسابي الموجود بالدولار 
حسنا لنقل اننا اشترينا الدولار عن طريق الين و ارتفع الدولار على الين كيف استفيد من هذا الارتفاع 
شراء الدولار عن طريق الين و ارتفاعه هو نفسه الدولار الذي في حسابي مهما ارتفع ارتفع حسابي ايضا
اي انه عندا اعادة الدولار إلى حسابي لا يوجد أي ربح أو خساره  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخواني ممكن مساعدة بسيطة إن شاء الله 
> أريد برنامج ميتا تريدر يحتوي على الذهب والنفط واليورو إندكس والدولار إندكس ورمزها في البرنامج 
> قمت بإنزال أكثر من برنامج يقال أن شارت الدولار إندكس واليورو إندكس فيها، ولكن لم أجدها أبدا أرجوا الإفادة وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتفضل اخي الحبيب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71096.html

----------


## ELMAALY

> اتفقنا جميعا على ان البيع في الدولار ين هو شراء الين إلى ان يرتفع على الدولار و من ثم تحويله إلى دولار و استفيد من هذا الارتفاع  
> فهمت من كلامك انه عندما اشتري الدولار على الين هو شراء الدولار عن طريق عملة الين وليس عن طريق حسابي الموجود بالدولار 
> حسنا لنقل اننا اشترينا الدولار عن طريق الين و ارتفع الدولار على الين كيف استفيد من هذا الارتفاع 
> شراء الدولار عن طريق الين و ارتفاعه هو نفسه الدولار الذي في حسابي مهما ارتفع ارتفع حسابي ايضا
> اي انه عندا اعادة الدولار إلى حسابي لا يوجد أي ربح أو خساره  
> تقبل تحياتي

 يبدو أنك فهمت 80% من المسألة إلى الآن وهذا المثال الذي سوف أعطيك قد يوصل الفهم إن شاء الله إلى 90% لكن قبل المثال أريد أن أكرر لك الملاحظة التالية : أولا أنت لا زم تنس أنك عندك حساب فهذا الحساب اتفقنا انه ضمان فقط كي تستفيد من تسهيلات الشركة وقد تكون تلك التسهيلا مئات الأضعاف حسب الرافعة المالية لكن أنت لا تريد أن تشتغل بالرافعة الوضع هو ذاته دعنا نفترض أنك أودعت 1000 دولار لدى الشركة ولا تريد العمل بأكثر منها  لنفترض أن سعر الين هو 90.50  وأنت تريد أن تشتري ما يقابل 1000 دولار فإن الشركة أقرضتك مبلغ 90500 ين واشترت لك بها 1000 دولار وبعد يومن صار سعر الين مثلا 93.5 فطلبت من الشركة أن تبيع الألف دولار التي اشترت لك ثم باعتها بسعر السوق الجديد وهو 93.5 صارت المحصلة 93500 ين دفعت للشركة قيمة القرض الأولى 90500 بقيت لك أنت 3000 ين ربح صافي بما أن المعاملات في النهاية تتم بالدولار سوف يتم تقسيم 3000 ين ربحك على سعر الدولار الحالي وتأتيك حوالي 30 دولار سوف تضاف إلى رصيد إيداعاتك الموجودة عند الشركة أصلا وأصبح رصيدك الجديد 1030 دولار  هذا ما يتم لكن بطريقة آلية جدا بحيث لا نشعر بكل تلك الخطوات يا غالي أأسف أنني لم أستطع إيصال المعلومة كما ينبغي لكن والله حاولت قدر المستطاع تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## realy8

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اتفضل اخي الحبيب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71096.html

 كل الشكر والعرفان لك وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما هو خير وصلاح

----------


## توفير

> يبدو أنك فهمت 80% من المسألة إلى الآن وهذا المثال الذي سوف أعطيك قد يوصل الفهم إن شاء الله إلى 90%  لكن قبل المثال أريد أن أكرر لك الملاحظة التالية : أولا أنت لا زم تنس أنك عندك حساب فهذا الحساب اتفقنا انه ضمان فقط كي تستفيد من تسهيلات الشركة وقد تكون تلك التسهيلا مئات الأضعاف حسب الرافعة المالية لكن أنت لا تريد أن تشتغل بالرافعة الوضع هو ذاته دعنا نفترض أنك أودعت 1000 دولار لدى الشركة ولا تريد العمل بأكثر منها  لنفترض أن سعر الين هو 90.50  وأنت تريد أن تشتري ما يقابل 1000 دولار فإن الشركة أقرضتك مبلغ 90500 ين واشترت لك بها 1000 دولار وبعد يومن صار سعر الين مثلا 93.5 فطلبت من الشركة أن تبيع الألف دولار التي اشترت لك ثم باعتها بسعر السوق الجديد وهو 93.5 صارت المحصلة 93500 ين دفعت للشركة قيمة القرض الأولى 90500 بقيت لك أنت 3000 ين ربح صافي بما أن المعاملات في النهاية تتم بالدولار سوف يتم تقسيم 3000 ين ربحك على سعر الدولار الحالي وتأتيك حوالي 30 دولار سوف تضاف إلى رصيد إيداعاتك الموجودة عند الشركة أصلا وأصبح رصيدك الجديد 1030 دولار  هذا ما يتم لكن بطريقة آلية جدا بحيث لا نشعر بكل تلك الخطوات يا غالي أأسف أنني لم أستطع إيصال المعلومة كما ينبغي لكن والله حاولت قدر المستطاع  تقبل ودي وتقديري

  
أخي ELMAALY  
ألا ترا في مثالك أنه يمثل عملية البيع في الزوجين USD/JPY
اي انك تشتري الين و تنتظر ارتفاعه
لقد قلت لك سابقا أن عملية البيع في الزوجين USD/JPY هو عباره عن شراء الين إلى ان يرتفع على الدولار ومن ثم تحويله إلى دولار
مثل ماقلت انت أن الشركه سوف تموليني بمبلغ 90500 و أنتظر ارتفاع الين على الدولار و من ثم تحويله إلى دولار
ولاكن أنا ما اقصده كيف تتم عملية شراء الدولار و عندما يرتفع الدولار مقابل الين أستفيد من هذا الارتفاع 
عملية البيع هو تحويل الدولار إلى ين و عند ارتفاع الين نحوله إلى دولار 
عملية الشراء كيف تكون    (في مثالك تحاول تفسير لي ما يحدث ولاكنك فسرت عملية بيع الين وليس شراء الدولار)  :Emoticon1:

----------


## realy8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا ما ظهر لي فقط ولم يظهر لي الدولار إندكس ولا اليورو فما هو الحل؟ 
أردت أن أحصل على ميتاتريد فيه شارتات الإندكس وليس موقعا (يفضل) وشكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هذا ما ظهر لي فقط ولم يظهر لي الدولار إندكس ولا اليورو فما هو الحل؟ 
> أردت أن أحصل على ميتاتريد فيه شارتات الإندكس وليس موقعا (يفضل) وشكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
كليك يمين على قائمة العملات التي على اليسار ثم اختر من القائمة اظهار الكل  
ستظهر لك كل العملات المتوفرة في البرنامج  
وفقك الله

----------


## ELMAALY

> أخي ELMAALY  
> ألا ترا في مثالك أنه يمثل عملية البيع في الزوجين USD/JPY
> اي انك تشتري الين و تنتظر ارتفاعه
> لقد قلت لك سابقا أن عملية البيع في الزوجين USD/JPY هو عباره عن شراء الين إلى ان يرتفع على الدولار ومن ثم تحويله إلى دولار
> مثل ماقلت انت أن الشركه سوف تموليني بمبلغ 90500 و أنتظر ارتفاع الين على الدولار و من ثم تحويله إلى دولار
> ولاكن أنا ما اقصده كيف تتم عملية شراء الدولار و عندما يرتفع الدولار مقابل الين أستفيد من هذا الارتفاع 
> عملية البيع هو تحويل الدولار إلى ين و عند ارتفاع الين نحوله إلى دولار 
> عملية الشراء كيف تكون   (في مثالك تحاول تفسير لي ما يحدث ولاكنك فسرت عملية بيع الين وليس شراء الدولار)

 لا يا أخي أنا متى قلت بيع ؟؟  أنا قلت شراء هذا الزوج بدليل أنني قلت لك شراء من عند 90.50 وبيع عند 93.50 وربحت 300 نقطة التي هي 30 دولار تقريبا حسب المثال السابق دقق مرة أخرى في الأجوبة وأرى أنك قربت من فهم المسألة  لكن الآن أخشى أن نعود  للمربع الأول وتقول كيف أشتري دولار وأنا عندي دولار ؟؟ دعني أستبق الأحداث فأقول لك أنت لم تستخدم أموالك أنت استخدمت اموال الشركة الوسيط وبصفة أبسط هذه الشركات عندها "سلع" عارضتهم للبيع (صناديق من العملات) فإذا جاءها من تثق به مكنته من المبلغ الذي يريد أي عملة كانت  ليتاجر بها مقابل العمولة (فرق السبريد مثلا) فإذا حقق صفقته رد رأس المال وأخذ الربح أو عوض الخسارة (وليس مجبر على أن يغلق الصفقة مادام الهامش يسمح طبعا في حالتك الهامش 10000 نقطة  :Asvc: )  ولأن الثقة غير موجودة فهي تؤمن على نفسها بذلك المبلغ المودع لديها من قبلكم وهنا سوف أحيلك إلى المداخلة السابقة اقرأها مرة أخرى وستفهم الموضوع بإذن الله.   (هل تذكر الألف دولار رأس مالك أنت أصلا ) ؟؟ هي ذلك التأمين   تذكر أننا  اشترينا هذا الزوج واكرر اشتريناه كما ذكرت لك سابقا  اشتريناه من السعر 90.50 وبعناه عند السعر  93.50 وهو اسمه USDJPY وبما أنه يبدأ ب USD فالمشترى قطعا هو الدولار والمشترى به هو الين تذكّر أيضا أننا لم نشتر الين إنما  أخذناه من صندوق الشركة (ما كنينا عنه بالسلع) وأنجزنا به معاملتنا اشترينا به الدولار وبعد انتهاء المعاملة رجعناه للشركة (طبعا الشركة لن تجبرنا على إرجاعه طالما الهامش يسمح)   ما هو الذي في أيدنا الآن ؟ الذي في أيدينا الآن هو الدولار  من أين لنا هذا الدولار ؟؟  أقرضتنا الشركة مشكورة 90500 ين  لكن تخلصنا منها مباشرة لأننا نبحث عن الدولار هناك واشترينا بها الدولار  معناها أننا يهمنا الآن زيادة الدولار فقط وكلما زاد الدولار فرحنا لأننا سوف نبيعه رابحا نحن حتما سوف نبيعه بالين كي نرد السلفة إلى الشركة  لكن نبيع ماذا ؟  نبيع ال USDJPY طبعا وهي ال 1000 دولار التي معنا نبيعه بكم ؟ نبيعه ب 93.50 كم يطلع لنا يطلع لنا 93500 تذكر أن الشركة أقرضتنا مشكورة 90500 وأخذت عمولتها على الفور وبالتالي نحن ملزمون بإرجاع 90500 فقط وهذا بعد ما بعنا الدولار (أكرر نحن اشتريناه لما كان سعره منخفضا والآن وقد صعد بعناه) إذا هذا الفرق أين يذهب  والفرق كما هو واضح 3000 ين  هذه صارت ملك لنا (أرباحنا) طيب كيف يمكن أن نسحبها ؟ المعاملات مع الشركة بالدولار فقط  سوف تأخذ ال 3000 وتقسمها على السعر الحالي لل USDJPY وهو 93.5 حسب المثال السابق وتكون النتيجة 32.08 دولار ربح نأخذها ونودعها مع أموالنا التي عند الشركة وقلنا عنها إنها لضمان المارجن فقط إذا دعني أقوم بنفس العملية الأولى ببساطة ولاحظ انها النتيجة ذاتها   نحن اشترينا 1 ميكرو لوت زوج USDJPY  ب 90.5 وبعناها ب 93.50 الفرق هو 300 نقطة يعني 3% نفس النتيجة السابقة حياك الله يا أخي الكريم وأرجو أنها وصلت  سبحان الله أنا اهتممت بالموضوع جدا وأحسست أنك لن ترتاح أوتطمئن نفسيا دون أن تفهم الآلية وأرجو أن أكون وفقت هذه المرة وأسأل الله أن يسهل أمورنا والمسلمين أجمعين ولكن مع الممارسة والتعود سوف تحس أن هذه التفاصيل غير مهمة في النهاية لأن الماكنات والحواسيب تقوم بها آليا وما يهم بإذن الله  هو أن تجد آلية تربح بها مع السوق الرهيب تحياتي وتقديري لك يا غالي

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي محمد المعالي على هذا الشرح المتميز  
بصراحة الشرح ممتع ومتناسق لدرجة اني تهت في النهاية  :Big Grin:  امزح معاك  
بارك الله فيك يا غالي على جهدك ومتابعتك للاخ العزيز توفير .. والشكر موصول له كذلك على حواره الراقي 
شكرا لكما يا احباب  :Good:

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار بسيط وارجو الاجابة عليه للاهمية وهو :
الشارت يعرض الاسعار حسب سعر BID
1- انه في حاله قيامي بعملية شراء سيتم (الشراء من ASK) -  فرق السبريد (يعني سعر BID) صح كده؟
2- في حالة اغلاق العملية السابقة يتم الاغلاق حسب سعر BID  +  فرق السبريد (يعني سعر ASK) صح كدة ؟
يعني يتم اخذ السبريد مرتين على نفس العملية ؟
وفي حالة البيع نعكس الكلام السابق صح كدة ؟
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## basel232

> تفضل أخي الكريم هذه الخدمة المجانية من المتداول العربي ( جدول لكل الاخبار التي تتعلق بسوق العملات )   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event   ولا تنسى ان تعدل التوقيت ليتوافق مع توقيتك المحلي , وتعدله بالضغط في اعلى الصفحة على علامة الكرة الارضية .

  
شكرا لك على توضيحك لكن هل التحديث يحصل مباشرة بعد صدور الخبر 
وهل تستطيع أن ترشدني لطريقة أتعامل معها مع الأخبار 
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## توفير

> لا يا أخي أنا متى قلت بيع ؟؟ أنا قلت شراء هذا الزوج بدليل أنني قلت لك شراء من عند 90.50 وبيع عند 93.50 وربحت 300 نقطة التي هي 30 دولار تقريبا حسب المثال السابق دقق مرة أخرى في الأجوبة وأرى أنك قربت من فهم المسألة  لكن الآن أخشى أن نعود للمربع الأول وتقول كيف أشتري دولار وأنا عندي دولار ؟؟ دعني أستبق الأحداث فأقول لك أنت لم تستخدم أموالك أنت استخدمت اموال الشركة الوسيط وبصفة أبسط هذه الشركات عندها "سلع" عارضتهم للبيع (صناديق من العملات) فإذا جاءها من تثق به مكنته من المبلغ الذي يريد أي عملة كانت ليتاجر بها مقابل العمولة (فرق السبريد مثلا) فإذا حقق صفقته رد رأس المال وأخذ الربح أو عوض الخسارة (وليس مجبر على أن يغلق الصفقة مادام الهامش يسمح طبعا في حالتك الهامش 10000 نقطة )  ولأن الثقة غير موجودة فهي تؤمن على نفسها بذلك المبلغ المودع لديها من قبلكم وهنا سوف أحيلك إلى المداخلة السابقة اقرأها مرة أخرى وستفهم الموضوع بإذن الله.  (هل تذكر الألف دولار رأس مالك أنت أصلا ) ؟؟ هي ذلك التأمين  تذكر أننا اشترينا هذا الزوج واكرر اشتريناه كما ذكرت لك سابقا  اشتريناه من السعر 90.50 وبعناه عند السعر 93.50 وهو اسمه USDJPY وبما أنه يبدأ ب USD فالمشترى قطعا هو الدولار والمشترى به هو الين تذكّر أيضا أننا لم نشتر الين إنما أخذناه من صندوق الشركة (ما كنينا عنه بالسلع) وأنجزنا به معاملتنا اشترينا به الدولار وبعد انتهاء المعاملة رجعناه للشركة (طبعا الشركة لن تجبرنا على إرجاعه طالما الهامش يسمح)   ما هو الذي في أيدنا الآن ؟ الذي في أيدينا الآن هو الدولار  من أين لنا هذا الدولار ؟؟  أقرضتنا الشركة مشكورة 90500 ين لكن تخلصنا منها مباشرة لأننا نبحث عن الدولار هناك واشترينا بها الدولار معناها أننا يهمنا الآن زيادة الدولار فقط وكلما زاد الدولار فرحنا لأننا سوف نبيعه رابحا نحن حتما سوف نبيعه بالين كي نرد السلفة إلى الشركة لكن نبيع ماذا ؟ نبيع ال USDJPY طبعا وهي ال 1000 دولار التي معنا نبيعه بكم ؟ نبيعه ب 93.50 كم يطلع لنا يطلع لنا 93500 تذكر أن الشركة أقرضتنا مشكورة 90500 وأخذت عمولتها على الفور وبالتالي نحن ملزمون بإرجاع 90500 فقط وهذا بعد ما بعنا الدولار (أكرر نحن اشتريناه لما كان سعره منخفضا والآن وقد صعد بعناه) إذا هذا الفرق أين يذهب  والفرق كما هو واضح 3000 ين  هذه صارت ملك لنا (أرباحنا) طيب كيف يمكن أن نسحبها ؟ المعاملات مع الشركة بالدولار فقط سوف تأخذ ال 3000 وتقسمها على السعر الحالي لل USDJPY وهو 93.5 حسب المثال السابق وتكون النتيجة 32.08 دولار ربح نأخذها ونودعها مع أموالنا التي عند الشركة وقلنا عنها إنها لضمان المارجن فقط إذا دعني أقوم بنفس العملية الأولى ببساطة ولاحظ انها النتيجة ذاتها  نحن اشترينا 1 ميكرو لوت زوج USDJPY  ب 90.5 وبعناها ب 93.50 الفرق هو 300 نقطة يعني 3% نفس النتيجة السابقة حياك الله يا أخي الكريم وأرجو أنها وصلت  سبحان الله أنا اهتممت بالموضوع جدا وأحسست أنك لن ترتاح أوتطمئن نفسيا دون أن تفهم الآلية وأرجو أن أكون وفقت هذه المرة وأسأل الله أن يسهل أمورنا والمسلمين أجمعين ولكن مع الممارسة والتعود سوف تحس أن هذه التفاصيل غير مهمة في النهاية لأن الماكنات والحواسيب تقوم بها آليا وما يهم بإذن الله هو أن تجد آلية تربح بها مع السوق الرهيب تحياتي وتقديري لك يا غالي

  
لك كل الشكر و التقدير أخي  ELMAALY 
سوف أسرد كل ما فهمته منك 
في الزوجين USD/JPY 
عملية البيع : هي تحويل 1000 دولار من حسابي إلى ما يعدله  بالين الياباني و إنتظار إلى أن يرتفع الين على الدولار ومن ثم تحويل الين إلى دولار 
عملية الشراء : هو أن تقوم الشركه بأعطائي الين الياباني ما يعادله ب 1000 دولار 
أي أنه اصبح لدي ين ياباني لكي اشتري به الدولار و عند ارتفاع الدولار على الين أقوم ب الانتهاء من الصفقه 
و يتم تحويل الدولار إلى ين و تقوم الشركه بإرجاع القرض لها و أنا احصل على فرق النقط من إرتفاع الدولار و تحويل الين إلى دولار في حسابي  
شكرا على التوضيح أخي ELMAALY 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## realy8

شكرا لك أخي عبد الكريم والله يجزيك خير الجزاء، حصلت على الشارتات شكرا لك 
عندي طلب طلبته في هذا الموضوع سابقا وأجابني أحد الأخوة به ولكن لم أنجح في تنفيذه فهل أحصل على المساعدة منكم وأنتم أهلها 
والطلب هو أن أحصل على إفتتاح وإغلاق وهاي ولاو الأيام السابقة لشارت معين،،، وضع لي أحد الأخوة شرح وفيه أبحث عن ملف معين في ملفات الميتاتريد، ولكن لم أحصل على هذا الملف وأيضا وجدت صعوبة في التعامل مع أوفس 2007 وكان الشرح على أوفيس 2003 
وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا لك على توضيحك لكن هل التحديث يحصل مباشرة بعد صدور الخبر 
> وهل تستطيع أن ترشدني لطريقة أتعامل معها مع الأخبار 
> شاكر ومقدر

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
التحديث مباشر باذن الله  
وبالنسبة للتعامل مع الاخبار فارجو منك الاطلاع على هذا الباب من اكاديمية المتداول العربي   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/25 
وبعدها حاول ان تطلع اخبار الاساسية المحدثة في زاوية االخبار في نفس الموقع  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا لك أخي عبد الكريم والله يجزيك خير الجزاء، حصلت على الشارتات شكرا لك 
> عندي طلب طلبته في هذا الموضوع سابقا وأجابني أحد الأخوة به ولكن لم أنجح في تنفيذه فهل أحصل على المساعدة منكم وأنتم أهلها 
> والطلب هو أن أحصل على إفتتاح وإغلاق وهاي ولاو الأيام السابقة لشارت معين،،، وضع لي أحد الأخوة شرح وفيه أبحث عن ملف معين في ملفات الميتاتريد، ولكن لم أحصل على هذا الملف وأيضا وجدت صعوبة في التعامل مع أوفس 2007 وكان الشرح على أوفيس 2003 
> وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

 والله يا غالي ليست لدي اي معلومات مفيدة بخصوص جداول الاكسيل  
كنت اود ان اخدمك والله ... لكن للاسف لا استطيع   :Asvc:  
وفقك الله

----------


## ayman_am76

اعادة لطلبي السابق وارجو الرد
السلام عليكم
 لدي استفسار بسيط وارجو الاجابة عليه للاهمية وهو :
 الشارت يعرض الاسعار حسب سعر BID
 1- انه في حاله قيامي بعملية شراء سيتم (الشراء من ASK) -  فرق السبريد (يعني سعر BID) صح كده؟
 2- في حالة اغلاق العملية السابقة يتم الاغلاق حسب سعر BID  +  فرق السبريد (يعني سعر ASK) صح كدة ؟
 يعني يتم اخذ السبريد مرتين على نفس العملية ؟
 وفي حالة البيع نعكس الكلام السابق صح كدة ؟
 تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ELMAALY

> شكرا لك أخي عبد الكريم والله يجزيك خير الجزاء، حصلت على الشارتات شكرا لك 
> عندي طلب طلبته في هذا الموضوع سابقا وأجابني أحد الأخوة به ولكن لم أنجح في تنفيذه فهل أحصل على المساعدة منكم وأنتم أهلها 
> والطلب هو أن أحصل على إفتتاح وإغلاق وهاي ولاو الأيام السابقة لشارت معين،،، وضع لي أحد الأخوة شرح وفيه أبحث عن ملف معين في ملفات الميتاتريد، ولكن لم أحصل على هذا الملف وأيضا وجدت صعوبة في التعامل مع أوفس 2007 وكان الشرح على أوفيس 2003 
> وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

 أخي أنا سوف أشرح لك الطريقة التي استخدم انا وقد تكون غير مثالية ولكن أنا من زمان أعملها  وهي على تشارت محطة FXCM  أعمل   Export to Excel من File كما هو واضح بالتشارت اسلفه فيأتيني ملف اكسل جاهز أصلا ما احتاج لا نسخ ولا لصق ولا داون لود     السبب أنني أتعاملت مع هذه المنصة قبل الميتاتريد وأرتاح لها أكثر في كثير من الأشياء تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ELMAALY

> اعادة لطلبي السابق وارجو الرد
> السلام عليكم
> لدي استفسار بسيط وارجو الاجابة عليه للاهمية وهو :
> الشارت يعرض الاسعار حسب سعر BID
> 1- انه في حاله قيامي بعملية شراء سيتم (الشراء من ASK) - فرق السبريد (يعني سعر BID) صح كده؟
> 2- في حالة اغلاق العملية السابقة يتم الاغلاق حسب سعر BID + فرق السبريد (يعني سعر ASK) صح كدة ؟
> يعني يتم اخذ السبريد مرتين على نفس العملية ؟
> وفي حالة البيع نعكس الكلام السابق صح كدة ؟
> تحياتي للجميع

 الذي أستطيع أن أكده لك هو أن السبريد لا يؤخذ إلا مرة واحدة  أما التفاصيل التي ذكر فأحد الأخوة الأدرى بالميتاتريد يجيبك بالتفصيل تقبلها "تصبيرة" حتى يأتيك ما يشفي الغليل  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ELMAALY

> لك كل الشكر و التقدير أخي ELMAALY 
> سوف أسرد كل ما فهمته منك 
> في الزوجين USD/JPY 
> عملية البيع : هي تحويل 1000 دولار من حسابي إلى ما يعدله بالين الياباني و إنتظار إلى أن يرتفع الين على الدولار ومن ثم تحويل الين إلى دولار 
> عملية الشراء : هو أن تقوم الشركه بأعطائي الين الياباني ما يعادله ب 1000 دولار 
> أي أنه اصبح لدي ين ياباني لكي اشتري به الدولار و عند ارتفاع الدولار على الين أقوم ب الانتهاء من الصفقه 
> و يتم تحويل الدولار إلى ين و تقوم الشركه بإرجاع القرض لها و أنا احصل على فرق النقط من إرتفاع الدولار و تحويل الين إلى دولار في حسابي  
> شكرا على التوضيح أخي ELMAALY 
> تقبل تحياتي

 تمام يا أخي  النسبة 95%  ماشاء الله  لكن تذكر أنك لم تستخدم حسابك لا في البيع ولا الشراء هم من يمكنك من شراء الين وهم من يمكنك من شراء الدولار  وحسابك أنت ضمان عندهم  على كل حال الفكرة وصلت وأكيد زال عنك اللبس  وتحياتي وتقديري يا غالي

----------


## ELMAALY

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   اشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي محمد المعالي على هذا الشرح المتميز   بصراحة الشرح ممتع ومتناسق لدرجة اني تهت في النهاية  امزح معاك   بارك الله فيك يا غالي على جهدك ومتابعتك للاخ العزيز توفير .. والشكر موصول له كذلك على حواره الراقي   شكرا لكما يا احباب

 حياك الله يا عبد الكريم الحبيب هل سمعت بقولهم ومن الحب ما قتل ؟؟ كذلك ومن الشرح ما يتوّه  :Asvc:  يا زعيم نحن صار لنا ممثل في الحكومة  :Wink Smile:   وبالتالي لا بد من مضاعفة المجهود تحياتي وتقديري لك يا غالي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اعادة لطلبي السابق وارجو الرد
> السلام عليكم
>  لدي استفسار بسيط وارجو الاجابة عليه للاهمية وهو :
>  الشارت يعرض الاسعار حسب سعر BID
>  1- انه في حاله قيامي بعملية شراء سيتم (الشراء من ASK) -  فرق السبريد (يعني سعر BID) صح كده؟
>  2- في حالة اغلاق العملية السابقة يتم الاغلاق حسب سعر BID  +  فرق السبريد (يعني سعر ASK) صح كدة ؟
>  يعني يتم اخذ السبريد مرتين على نفس العملية ؟
>  وفي حالة البيع نعكس الكلام السابق صح كدة ؟
>  تحياتي للجميع

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اشكر اخوي محمد الذي اعطاك التصبيرة  :Big Grin:  
عموما انا رح ابسط لك الامر ان شاء الله  
اول شيء لكي لا تتوه انسى الشارت .. وانظر الى جدول الاسعار  
وعندما تعمل صفقة شراء فالعملية تفتح على سعر الشراء , وعندما تغلقها , فان الشركة تغلها لك على سعر البيع , ويأخذوا فرق  بين السعرين ( السبيريد ) مرة واحدة . 
وعندما تعمل صفقة بيع فالعملية تفتح على سعر البيع , وعندما تغلقها , فان الشركة تغلقها على سعر الشراء , ويأخذوا فرق السبيريد مرة واحدة كذلك . 
باختصار .. واريد ان تحفظها وتجربها الان على حساب ديمو لكي ترسخ المعلومة  
عملية بيع .. سعر الفتح على البيع , والاغلاق على سعر الشراء
عملية شراء .. سعر الفتح على الشراء , واالغلاق على سعر البيع  
جربها الان ... وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> حياك الله يا عبد الكريم الحبيب هل سمعت بقولهم ومن الحب ما قتل ؟؟ كذلك ومن الشرح ما يتوّه  يا زعيم نحن صار لنا ممثل في الحكومة   وبالتالي لا بد من مضاعفة المجهود تحياتي وتقديري لك يا غالي

 
يا غالي الحكومة تحت امرك في اي وقت  :Big Grin:   
اعتبر المنتدى منتداك .. ونحن هنا لخدمتك ,  
تحياتي وتقديري  :Good:

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اشكر اخوي محمد الذي اعطاك التصبيرة  :Big Grin:  
عموما انا رح ابسط لك الامر ان شاء الله  
اول شيء لكي لا تتوه انسى الشارت .. وانظر الى جدول الاسعار  
وعندما تعمل صفقة شراء فالعملية تفتح على سعر الشراء , وعندما تغلقها , فان الشركة تغلها لك على سعر البيع , ويأخذوا فرق بين السعرين ( السبيريد ) مرة واحدة . 
وعندما تعمل صفقة بيع فالعملية تفتح على سعر البيع , وعندما تغلقها , فان الشركة تغلقها على سعر الشراء , ويأخذوا فرق السبيريد مرة واحدة كذلك . 
باختصار .. واريد ان تحفظها وتجربها الان على حساب ديمو لكي ترسخ المعلومة  
عملية بيع .. سعر الفتح على البيع , والاغلاق على سعر الشراء
عملية شراء .. سعر الفتح على الشراء , واالغلاق على سعر البيع  
جربها الان ... وفقك الله  
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
واشكر اخي محمد على تكرمه بالرد

----------


## realy8

شكرا لكما أخواي الكريمين عبدالكريم وELMAALY 
جزيتما خيرا،، ووفقكم الله إلى الخير 
سوف أجرب الطريقة التي ذكرها الأخ ELMAALY

----------


## mohammad_fx

السلام عليكم جميعا 
ودي اعرف اذا كنت استخدم رافعه 400 وكميه العقد 1000
كم مقدار الربح عن ارتفاع نقطه واحد للازاوج في منصه FXSOL?
وشكرا...

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> ودي اعرف اذا كنت استخدم رافعه 400 وكميه العقد 1000
> كم مقدار الربح عن ارتفاع نقطه واحد للازاوج في منصه FXSOL?
> وشكرا...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
قيمة النقطة 10 سنت تقريبا , ولا دخل للرافعة بقيمة النقطة , الذي يتحكم في قيمة النقطة هو العقد و كميته , والرافعة لها علاقة بالمراجن المحجوز فقط  
وفقك الله

----------


## basel232

عزيزي عبد الكريم  
أكثر ما يزعجني هو السبريد لم أعرف أن أتعامل معاه 
فياليت توضح لنا أكثر جزاك الله خير 
إلي أعمله في عمله مثلا السبريد فيها 5  
 أبيع وأضع الستوب مثلا 1.4450 اضيف عليه فرق السبريد يصير 1.4455 مثلا
والهدف مثلا عند 1.4400 أضيف السبريد تصير 1.4405 
وفي الشراء اضع الستوب لوز 1.3350 أخصم السبريد يصير 1.3345 مثلا
والهدف مثلا عند 1.3400 أخصم السبريد يصير 1.3395 
أرجوك تدلني على الطريقة وتوضحلي لأنه تعبني كثير ولم أعرف أتعامل مع السبريد وغالبا ما يصل لهدفي ولا ينفذ وأحيان لا تتفعل الصفقه وأحيان يضرب الستوب قبل الوصول للستوب 
نورني الله يجزاك خير ويزيدك من فضله وسائر الأخوان

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عزيزي عبد الكريم  
> أكثر ما يزعجني هو السبريد لم أعرف أن أتعامل معاه 
> فياليت توضح لنا أكثر جزاك الله خير 
> إلي أعمله في عمله مثلا السبريد فيها 5  
>  أبيع وأضع الستوب مثلا 1.4450 اضيف عليه فرق السبريد يصير 1.4455 مثلا
> والهدف مثلا عند 1.4400 أضيف السبريد تصير 1.4405 
> وفي الشراء اضع الستوب لوز 1.3350 أخصم السبريد يصير 1.3345 مثلا
> والهدف مثلا عند 1.3400 أخصم السبريد يصير 1.3395 
> أرجوك تدلني على الطريقة وتوضحلي لأنه تعبني كثير ولم أعرف أتعامل مع السبريد وغالبا ما يصل لهدفي ولا ينفذ وأحيان لا تتفعل الصفقه وأحيان يضرب الستوب قبل الوصول للستوب 
> نورني الله يجزاك خير ويزيدك من فضله وسائر الأخوان

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
راح اعطيك قاعدة تسهل عليك الامر 
عندما تعمل صفقة شراء , فان الاغلاق يكون على سعر البيع , والاغلاق لا يهم اذا كان ستوب او هدف  
وعندما تعمل صفقة بيع , فان الاغلاق يكون على سعر الشراء , والاغلاق بردو لا يهم اذا كان ستوب او هدف او حتى يدوي  
وطبعا السعر الذي يظهر امامك على الشارت هو سعر البيع . 
وانا بصراحة مريح راسي من هذه الحكاية , فانا أعمل هامش دائم لصفقتي من 5 الى 10 نقاط ( حسب السبريد وحركة العملة ) , ومن عشان النقطة هذه فقط , بل اساسا لان احيانا السعر يفرق في حركته عن تحليلك المتوقع بضع نقاط , فلا تروح عليك ربح 50 نقطة مثلا بسبب 2 او 3 مثلا .

----------


## quiter

ممكن شرح لطريقة الأغلاق اليومي و الأربع ساعات و كيفية الأستفادة منه في تنبئ اتجاه السعر . 
و شكرا................في الأنتضار

----------


## mehdicool

سؤال 
فتحت صفقة ووضعت ستوب لوز 50  وليميت 50 الصفقة مازالت مفتوحة و قمت باغلاق بنامج العمل او انقطعت الكهرباء؟ هل تغلق الصفقة ام مادا يحدث؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سؤال 
> فتحت صفقة ووضعت ستوب لوز 50  وليميت 50 الصفقة مازالت مفتوحة و قمت باغلاق بنامج العمل او انقطعت الكهرباء؟ هل تغلق الصفقة ام مادا يحدث؟

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
على حسب الشركة, وغالبا الصفقة ستغلق , لان أغلب الشركة تخزن الستوب والهدف على سيرفر الشركة وليس على برنامج التداول عندك  
وفقك الله

----------


## mehdicool

مادا عن شركة fxsol ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مادا عن شركة fxsol ؟

 ستغلق باذن الله

----------


## mehdicool

مشكووووووووور اخي عبد الكريم انت فعلا كريم لا تخل باي شيئ

----------


## solo90515

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسال اكيف اضع تمبليت او اكسبرت في الميتاتريدر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اسال اكيف اضع تمبليت او اكسبرت في الميتاتريدر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الاكسبيرت تضعه في مجلد experts , ثم تغلق البرنامج وتفتحه من جديد  
والتمبلت تضعه في مجلد templates .  
وتجد هذه الملفات في داخل مجلد الميتاتريدر الذي نصبته على جهازك .

----------


## عبدالله2010

مؤشر الموفينج افريج  
وضعت مؤشرين الأول 13 والثاني 26   
المشكلة أن تقاطع المؤشرين يختلف عند اختلاف الفريم فيعطي في فريم الساعة شراء ويعطي في مؤشر النصف ساعة بيع ... 
وعلى علمي أن المؤشر مبني على متوسط السعر في 13 ساعة و26 ساعة  
فما دخل اختلاف الفريم بمتوسط السعر 
سؤال حيرني  وأرجو منكم التوضيح .... وذكر الفريم المناسب للدخول  
ولكم الشكر والتقدير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مؤشر الموفينج افريج  
> وضعت مؤشرين الأول 13 والثاني 26   
> المشكلة أن تقاطع المؤشرين يختلف عند اختلاف الفريم فيعطي في فريم الساعة شراء ويعطي في مؤشر النصف ساعة بيع ... 
> وعلى علمي أن المؤشر مبني على متوسط السعر في 13 ساعة و26 ساعة  
> فما دخل اختلاف الفريم بمتوسط السعر 
> سؤال حيرني  وأرجو منكم التوضيح .... وذكر الفريم المناسب للدخول  
> ولكم الشكر والتقدير

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
المتوسط عندما تضعه على فريم ما فانه يعطيك متوسط كذا شمعة من نفس الفريم  
يعني موفنج افريج 26 عندما نضعه على شارت الساعة فانه يعطينا متوسط 26 ساعة 
وعندما نضعه على فريم الربع ساعة فانه يعطينا متوسط 26 شمعة ربع ساعة وليس ساعة  
عموما عند الاختلاف - وهذا وارد - فهذا دليل على ان الزوج في حالة تذبذب , والمتوسطات تكون مفيدة جدا في حالة الترند . 
ورايت بعض الاستراتيجيات - ولا اذكر اين - رايتهم يدخلون في حالة توافق التقاطعات على المتوسطات فريمات عدة  
جربها ممكن تكون بداية فكرة استراتيجية خاصة بك  
وفقك الله *

----------


## kluxer

عندي سؤال عن برنامج GTS Pro  
اريد ان افهم هذه الخيارت 
يعني احد يفهمني هيا بالبسيط جدا  
يعني يقولي لو اخترت 1:100 وفتحت عقد بكذا رح يكون قيمته كذا وكذا  
وبالنسبه لكمية العقود يعني لو رفعتها اش الي حيصير 
وبالنسبه لحجم الوحدة كذلك  
ومعلش يعني استحملونا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dr_cool123

لو سمحت يااستاذي الكريم  كل ما اريده هو شرح  لنوعين من الاكسبيرتات 
شرح لكيفية التعامل معهم ليس في البرمجه  
لكن كيفية تغيير خصائصهم فقط  والاكسبيرتين هما  
1 wajdyss _ma _expert _v3 وهو الخاص بالموفينج افريج  كيفية التعامل معه  يعني مثلا  
ما معني كلمه fast shift and fast price يعني اريد شرح كل كلمه في المؤشر وكيفية التغيير فيها    شرح فقط  ارجوك  
والاكسبيرت الاخر هو اكسبيرت     wajdyss_h_l_ broken وهو الخاص بدخول صفقات عند الهاي واللو لكل سعر  اريد شرح كيفية تغيير في صفاته يعني عايز اافهمه من الاخر اغير في اللوت في الهدف الحاجات الخفيفه دي مش هدخل في البرمجه   يعني تدوس علي الاسبيرت في الميتاتريدر دوبل كليك هيطلع لحضرتك  خصائصه مش برمجه  يعني عايز الموفينج افريج كام وهكذا ياريت بس تشرحل لي كل كلمه في الخصائص وشكرا لك جزيلااااااااااااا

----------


## mahmoh00

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
    لقد بدات القراءة ومتابعة المنتدى منذ حوالى شهر ونصف تقريبا
    وبصراحة لقد تحمست جدا اليوم وثمت بقتح حساب تجريبي بشركة fx-sol uk بمبلغ 10000$ وبعد تنزيل البرامج وتنصيبهاولقد دخلت لاول مرة اليوم ولقد فوجئت بان العمليات تتغير بسرعة كبير لدرجة اننى لم اسنطع قراءة اى شيىء ولاحتى سعر زوج واحد 
فبما تنصحونى اذ اننى قد نسيت كل شيىء منذ رؤيتى للبرنامج؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندي سؤال عن برنامج GTS Pro  
> اريد ان افهم هذه الخيارت 
> يعني احد يفهمني هيا بالبسيط جدا  
> يعني يقولي لو اخترت 1:100 وفتحت عقد بكذا رح يكون قيمته كذا وكذا  
> وبالنسبه لكمية العقود يعني لو رفعتها اش الي حيصير 
> وبالنسبه لحجم الوحدة كذلك  
> ومعلش يعني استحملونا

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الرافعة : كلما كبرت الرافعة كلما نقص المارجن المحجوز من رأس مالك  
مثلا رافعة 1: 100 تحجز من حسابك عندما تفتح عمليه ولنقل مثلا 100 دولار 
نجد انك لو كانت رافعتك 1 :10 فان المارجن المحجوز نجده قد ارتفع الى 1000 دولار . 
بس خلي بالك , هذه الميزة قد تجعلك تطمع وبالتالي تفتح عقود كثيرة , لذا انصحك التعامل معها بحذر . 
========== 
بالنسة لحجم الوحدة  : فمعناها حجم العقد الافتراضي للعقد عندك  
تجد خيارات منها 1000 ويسمى عقد مايكرو والنقطة فيه بــ 10 سنت 
10,000 ويسمى عقد ميني والنقطة فيه بــ 1 دولار 
100,000 يسمى عقد ستاندر والنقطة فيه بــ 10 دولار   
================= 
بالنسبة لكمية العقود :  
فعندما تحدد حجم الوحدة تحدد كمية الوحدات او كمية العقود  
مثلا اخترت كمية العقود 5 وكان حجم الوحدة محدد على عشرة آلاف  
فهذا يعني ان العقد الافتراضي عندك هو 5 ضرب 10,000 الاف يساوي هنا 50,000  
وفقك الله واي سؤال نحن بالخدمة   :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لو سمحت يااستاذي الكريم  كل ما اريده هو شرح  لنوعين من الاكسبيرتات 
> شرح لكيفية التعامل معهم ليس في البرمجه  
> لكن كيفية تغيير خصائصهم فقط  والاكسبيرتين هما  
> 1 wajdyss _ma _expert _v3 وهو الخاص بالموفينج افريج  كيفية التعامل معه  يعني مثلا  
> ما معني كلمه fast shift and fast price يعني اريد شرح كل كلمه في المؤشر وكيفية التغيير فيها    شرح فقط  ارجوك  
> والاكسبيرت الاخر هو اكسبيرت     wajdyss_h_l_ broken وهو الخاص بدخول صفقات عند الهاي واللو لكل سعر  اريد شرح كيفية تغيير في صفاته يعني عايز اافهمه من الاخر اغير في اللوت في الهدف الحاجات الخفيفه دي مش هدخل في البرمجه   يعني تدوس علي الاسبيرت في الميتاتريدر دوبل كليك هيطلع لحضرتك  خصائصه مش برمجه  يعني عايز الموفينج افريج كام وهكذا ياريت بس تشرحل لي كل كلمه في الخصائص وشكرا لك جزيلااااااااااااا

 
والله يا غالي ليست لي  خبرة كييرة الاكسبيرتات  
انا انصحك ان تفتح موضوع اسئلتك في قسم الاكسبيرتات , وتسأل فيه اسئلتك , وباذن الله سيجي عليك الخبراء هناك  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
>     لقد بدات القراءة ومتابعة المنتدى منذ حوالى شهر ونصف تقريبا
>     وبصراحة لقد تحمست جدا اليوم وثمت بقتح حساب تجريبي بشركة fx-sol uk بمبلغ 10000$ وبعد تنزيل البرامج وتنصيبهاولقد دخلت لاول مرة اليوم ولقد فوجئت بان العمليات تتغير بسرعة كبير لدرجة اننى لم اسنطع قراءة اى شيىء ولاحتى سعر زوج واحد 
> فبما تنصحونى اذ اننى قد نسيت كل شيىء منذ رؤيتى للبرنامج؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
 ياغالي هذه امرطبيعي في اول المشوار , وكلنا مررنا بهذه الحالة .. 
أحب ان ابشرك ان في الاتجاه الصحيح , وانصحك ان توغل في التعلم برفق , بمعنى ان تطبق كل يوم ما تتعلمه على البرنامج  الديمو , وباذن الله ومع المثابرة والقليل من الجهد والصبر سيسر لك الله الامر كثيرا  :Asvc:  
وفقك الله يا غالي  :Good:

----------


## mahmoh00

مشكور يااخى وبارك الله فيك

----------


## kluxer

الله يديك العافية اخ عبد الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عبدالله2010

أخي الفاضل عبدالكريم  
أشكرك على الشرح والتوضيح وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وبالنسبة لوضع استراتيجية للموفنج أفرج بختلاف الفريم ...كلامك أعطاني بعد نظر وأعتقد أني وصلت إلى شي.. سوف أتابع أكثر وأوافيك بالنتائج

----------


## concord1

أخواني الكرام
انا جديد في الفوركس ولقد قرات الكثير من الاستراتيجيات وقرأت عن الاكسبرتات وما شابه وبصراحه تهت من كثرة هذا الكلام نفسي في رأي رجل متمرس أو خبير في ذلك. على ما أعتقد أن الموفينج افريدج هو أكثر مصداقية وقرأت استراتيجية بوحة وكان يستخدم الموفينج EMA 7,EMA 15, EMA 90 وأخذ الخيار الثاني EX... وعلى الهاي واللو+3 وهذا اجتهاد مني فهل هذا جيد. وأن كان خطأ فما الأفضل. وكمان تعلمت ان أرسم الترندات لأن في الغالب لا تكسر وخاصة ان كانت من فترة طويلة. واستخدم فريم الساعة. للدخول ويكون في بداية اتجاه فريم 4 ساعان واليوم. للدخول واستخدم كمان مؤشر RSI مع اني غير مقتنع بيه واكتشفت ان مؤشر stochastic oscillator (5,3,3) على مستويات 20 و 80 وتقاطعهم مع بعض يحدد لي نقطة دخول وخروج مع تقاطع الموفينج وكسر الترند او بدايته ب3 شمعات عند الدخول وأحيانا كمان بستخدم مؤشر ADX للترند. واكتشفت بعض الاكسبرتات اللي شايفها شئ ما جيده مثل مؤشر الأخ جمال وهو أكثر من مؤشر وأراه جيداً ولكن ليس بمفرده وجربت مؤشر الانفجار السعري أيضا شكله مش بطال ومؤشر البريك اوت الذي يحدد البايفوت بوينت وكمان يحدد لي مواعيد الاستراحات في البورصات العالمية في مواعيد ثابته اراه جيد جداً ولكن لا أعرف كيف ادخل وما هو مؤشر الدخول والخروج.
يعني باختصار ليس عندي استراتيجية مخدده كل هذا استخدمه واكتشفت اني تائه لا أعرف ماذا استخدم وأخذ برأي أياً منهم أرجوا الأخوة الكرام جزاهم الله كل خير ان يوجهونني ويصححوا لي أخطائي. ورأيكم في شركة محترمة لا تستخدم الألعيب في تحريك التشارت في الأوقات التي يريدونها لأني قرأت ذلك وكمان دخلت قبل ذلك الفوركس وخسرت المبلغ الصغير الذي بدأت فيه ولكن بصراحة كنت لا أعرف المؤشرات أصلاً وأريد الدخول مرة أخرى لكن بعد ما قرأت والله الموفق.
وأريد السؤال تحديداً عن شركة فوركس يارد وفوركس وام جي.
وأشكركم كثيراً وآسف ان كنت أطلت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخواني الكرام
> انا جديد في الفوركس ولقد قرات الكثير من الاستراتيجيات وقرأت عن الاكسبرتات وما شابه وبصراحه تهت من كثرة هذا الكلام نفسي في رأي رجل متمرس أو خبير في ذلك. على ما أعتقد أن الموفينج افريدج هو أكثر مصداقية وقرأت استراتيجية بوحة وكان يستخدم الموفينج EMA 7,EMA 15, EMA 90 وأخذ الخيار الثاني EX... وعلى الهاي واللو+3 وهذا اجتهاد مني فهل هذا جيد. وأن كان خطأ فما الأفضل. وكمان تعلمت ان أرسم الترندات لأن في الغالب لا تكسر وخاصة ان كانت من فترة طويلة. واستخدم فريم الساعة. للدخول ويكون في بداية اتجاه فريم 4 ساعان واليوم. للدخول واستخدم كمان مؤشر RSI مع اني غير مقتنع بيه واكتشفت ان مؤشر stochastic oscillator (5,3,3) على مستويات 20 و 80 وتقاطعهم مع بعض يحدد لي نقطة دخول وخروج مع تقاطع الموفينج وكسر الترند او بدايته ب3 شمعات عند الدخول وأحيانا كمان بستخدم مؤشر ADX للترند. واكتشفت بعض الاكسبرتات اللي شايفها شئ ما جيده مثل مؤشر الأخ جمال وهو أكثر من مؤشر وأراه جيداً ولكن ليس بمفرده وجربت مؤشر الانفجار السعري أيضا شكله مش بطال ومؤشر البريك اوت الذي يحدد البايفوت بوينت وكمان يحدد لي مواعيد الاستراحات في البورصات العالمية في مواعيد ثابته اراه جيد جداً ولكن لا أعرف كيف ادخل وما هو مؤشر الدخول والخروج.
> يعني باختصار ليس عندي استراتيجية مخدده كل هذا استخدمه واكتشفت اني تائه لا أعرف ماذا استخدم وأخذ برأي أياً منهم أرجوا الأخوة الكرام جزاهم الله كل خير ان يوجهونني ويصححوا لي أخطائي. ورأيكم في شركة محترمة لا تستخدم الألعيب في تحريك التشارت في الأوقات التي يريدونها لأني قرأت ذلك وكمان دخلت قبل ذلك الفوركس وخسرت المبلغ الصغير الذي بدأت فيه ولكن بصراحة كنت لا أعرف المؤشرات أصلاً وأريد الدخول مرة أخرى لكن بعد ما قرأت والله الموفق.
> وأريد السؤال تحديداً عن شركة فوركس يارد وفوركس وام جي.
> وأشكركم كثيراً وآسف ان كنت أطلت

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أخي العزيز انا رددت عليك بموضوعك  الاخير في المنتدى العام , ونصحتك في ردي ان تحاول اختيار احد هذه الاستراتيجيات , تم تحاول ان تطبق مع الاخوان في المنتدى تطبيق جماعي , لان فرصة التعلم واكتشاف الاخطاء في التطبيق الجماعي اكبر منها في التطبيق الفردي , لانني لاحظت ان الادوات التي ذكرتها هي خليط من اغلب الاستراتيجيات التي رشحتها لك . 
بالنسبة للشركات فانا انصحك بشركة fxsol , ولله الحمد المنتدى وكيل لها   :Good:  
تفضل هذا الرابط :   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/openrealaccount/  
 ولا انصحك بفتح حساب حقيقي الا بعد ان تتمرس على استراتيجية ما , وتحاول ان تفهمها جيدا على الديمو فترة كافية  :Good:   
وفقك الله

----------


## trix

السلام عليكم
ممكن استفسر عن عملية ارتفاع العمله ونزولها يعني ألية العمل في العملات وكيف السعر يتحرك للسعر الجديد
يعني مثلاً في الاسهم فيه طلبات وعروض لما تنسحب العروض كلها يرتفع السهم لسعر جديد بس العملات مش فاهم كيف ترتفع وتنزل هل فيه طلبات وعروض بس مخفيه او هل فيه ناس تبيع على ناس تشتري زي الاسهم ؟؟؟؟
اللي فهم سؤالي يرد مع الشكر

----------


## concord1

*شاكر فضلك أخي عبدالكريم 
نصيحه غالية ولا بد الأخذ بيها وهذه الأدوات أتيت بها من المنتدى من أكثر من شهرين وتدربت عليها الى حد ما وبدأت ان أفهم بعضها. لكن انت ايه رأيك استراتيجية بوحه انا مارستها بعض الوقت لكن بدون استخدام RSI وأيه رأيك في Stochastic 5.3.3 بمستويات له 20.80 فما رأيك و وعلى كل الفريمات مع وجدود بيفوت بوينت وتحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة والترندات هذا يكفي أن يكون استراتيجه لي؟ 
هذا من جانب ومن الجانب الاخر انا مبتدئ بموضوع المنتديات ايضاً يعني بصراحه انا تايه عندكم لكن بدأت أتحسن نفسي أرجع للموضوع اللي انا كتبته لكن مضفتهوش للفوريتس لكن ان شاء الله هجيبه بس فيه ملاحظة في المنتدى واخرين الحقيقة كثير ما ادخل موضوعات ولاحظ انها منتهية الصلاحية من 3 سنوات 4 سنوات ما هذا هل الفووركس خربت ومحدش بيدخل خالص. يعني لو سألت سؤال مفيش حد هيسأل عني عموماً أنا هحاول أدخل ورشة عمل استراتيجية بوحة واستراتيجية الترند المكسور أيضاً وإن شاء الله خير. وبالنسبة لموضوع استنى شويه بصراحة انا مليت من اللانتظار بس هستنى شويه انا بالمناسبة عامل حساب ديمو في شركتي فوركس يارد وام جي ويعني شغال عليها والله الموفق وبالنسبه لشركة Fx sol أنا مدخلتهاش مع العلم انا دخلت اكثر من شركة بس هحاول افتح اكاونت فيها ديمو.
وأشكرك اخي العزيز عبدالكريم وأرجوا منك متابعتي دائماً وأشكرك للمرة الثانية*

----------


## concord1

*أخي عبدالكريم*   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> أخي العزيز انا رددت عليك بموضوعك الاخير في المنتدى العام , ونصحتك في ردي ان تحاول اختيار احد هذه الاستراتيجيات , تم تحاول ان تطبق مع الاخوان في المنتدى تطبيق جماعي , لان فرصة التعلم واكتشاف الاخطاء في التطبيق الجماعي اكبر منها في التطبيق الفردي , لانني لاحظت ان الادوات التي ذكرتها هي خليط من اغلب الاستراتيجيات التي رشحتها لك . 
> بالنسبة للشركات فانا انصحك بشركة fxsol , ولله الحمد المنتدى وكيل لها  
> تفضل هذا الرابط :   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/openrealaccount/  
> ولا انصحك بفتح حساب حقيقي الا بعد ان تتمرس على استراتيجية ما , وتحاول ان تفهمها جيدا على الديمو فترة كافية   
> وفقك الله

 انا كتبت المشاركة السابقة وكنت لم أقرأ مشاركتك السابقة أشكرك كثيراً وأرجوا أن أتعرف عليك شخصياً وسوف أبدأ بنصيحتك ان شاء الله وأرجوا منك أن تتقبل صداقتي لك الشخصية. وأعرفك أنا كنت بدأت أن أدخل موضوع الأخ العزيز أيضاً محمد العزب للمبتدئين نصائحه في كل الموضوعات وقرأت بعض المضوعات الذي كتبها فعلاً وسوف أدخل كذلك للموضوعات التي كتبتها لي ووضعت الموضوعات لي وشكراً جزيلاً على اهتمامك وكنت في وقت كتابة الموضوع أتوقع أن لا يساعدني أحد. ولكن الله كما سبقت وأن ذكرت يمنحك من يقف بحانبك في الوقت الذي يراه أنك تحتاج المساعده وهذا من ضمن رزقك ولقد رزقني الله اخ عزيز وأتمنى أن يكون صديق شخصي.
أنا اخوك عصام عبدالراضي من مصر /مدينة المنصورة. أرجوا التعرف عليك على الاميل وشكر خاص لك وللأخ العزيز محمد العزب أيضاً. 
وأرجوا من الله أن يجعلك من الموفقين ويصلح حالك دنيا وآخره

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / كونكورد ... مرحبا بك في عالم الفوركس ثم مرحبا بك في منتدانا الغالي ... 
 نصيحتي من مضارب مبتدأ مثلك أن تركز على الدايفرجنس بأنواعه ال3  على مختلف الفريمات و خصوصا اشاراته المبكرة على فريم ال5 دقائق فان فيه ما يغنيك الكثير الكثير  بغض النظر عن أي استراتيجية تستخدمها ، و جربه على أكثر من مؤشر و خصوصا الماك دي ، الستوك ، بعض مؤشرات اخوانا وضاح العطار . يقولون : الترند صديق المتاجر .. و أنا أقول لهم الدايفرجنس هو الصديق الحقيقي للمتاجر و لكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون !  
 تقبل مروري

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
هل كسر الترند من عند أكثر من نقطة ارتكاز يعني قوة الكسر ؟ أم تأكيد الكسر ؟ أم كلاهما معا ؟ و هذا شارت مرفق للتوضيح .  
بوركت

----------


## trix

ياشباب واحد يعبرنا لو سمحتوا ويرد على سؤالي  :Frown:

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن استفسر عن عملية ارتفاع العمله ونزولها يعني ألية العمل في العملات وكيف السعر يتحرك للسعر الجديد
> يعني مثلاً في الاسهم فيه طلبات وعروض لما تنسحب العروض كلها يرتفع السهم لسعر جديد بس العملات مش فاهم كيف ترتفع وتنزل هل فيه طلبات وعروض بس مخفيه او هل فيه ناس تبيع على ناس تشتري زي الاسهم ؟؟؟؟
> اللي فهم سؤالي يرد مع الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعتذر لك عن التأخير في الرد أخي الحبيب 
لكن انصحك ان تكشف انت المعلومه بنفسك
هذا رابط مدرسة  المتداول العربي أنصحك بقرائتها https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb
أو تقرأ كتاب الفوركس خطوه بخطوه
كتاب بسيط سيعرفك كل شئ عن الفوركس
وبعدها تحت امرك في اي استفسار https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...ep-by-step.zip   :Eh S(7):

----------


## concord1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجوا الإفادة والنصيحة إخواني الأعزاء  عندي أكثر من مؤشر حصلت عليه من كثير من المواقع والاخوه الذين يريدون مساعدة إخوانهم أيضاً منهم مؤشر FBS Breakout, وهو عبارة عن مجموعة مؤشرات، ومؤشر الانفجار السعري Explosion_Gold على ما أتذكر للأخ وضاح عطار، ومؤشر Auto Pilot forex بالإضافة إلى مؤشر الأخ جمال. 
كلهم من الواضح أنهم جيدين ولكن يلفت نظري المؤشر FBS Breakout,Auto pilot فإنه مؤشر حميل جداً في الوقت القريب ويوضح فترات معينة من عمل بعض البورصات مثل الأمريكية واليابانية والإنجليزية ويعطي مجال معين بعد تظليل فترة سابقة وفيها يكون تحرك السوق أعلى من زي قبل وألاحظ أنه يعوض فترات المظلله ويرجعها إلى الترند أو الشكل السائد بالسوق مثل القناة السعرية مثلاً ولا أفهمه جيداً لكن الملحوظة المؤكده أنه يكون السوق أكثر حركة ولكن لا أفهمه جيداً. فما رأيكم فيه وأريد أن أضعه بالمرفقات لكني لا أعرف سأحاول. سوي إني جديد في المنتديات أيضاً ليس في الفوركس فقط  . 
أرجوا منكم إبداء ملاحظتكم وشرحكم له لو أمكن وتقييمكم له على الأقل. ويمكن يوجد مؤشرات جديدة عليكم ويكون فرصة سعيدة أن أفيد أخواني مع إني لا أعتقد ذلك أظنه قديم عليكم   
وأيضاً بالنسبة لخطوط الموفينج افريدج أنا أستخدم EMA 7, EMA 15, EMA 90 وأرى آخرون يستخدمونه على 22،55،5 ما رأيكم ما هو الأفضل   :015:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :015:

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

:016:   :Cry Smile:  ...................  
..................................................  ................. !!

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بارك الله فيكم  
عندي إستفسار بخصوص حاجه أو مره تمر علي وهي أني فاتح صفقة وطلعلي أمامها علامة صغيرة ماهي واضحة شكلها مقارب للقفل 
ياليت توضحون لي وش هذي العلامة 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الأخ / سمير صيام ... 
> هل كسر الترند من عند أكثر من نقطة ارتكاز يعني قوة الكسر ؟ أم تأكيد الكسر ؟ أم كلاهما معا ؟ و هذا شارت مرفق للتوضيح .  
> بوركت

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي العزيز هل يمكن ان توضح سؤالك بارك الله فيك  
ما فهمت عليك والله  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجوا الإفادة والنصيحة إخواني الأعزاء  عندي أكثر من مؤشر حصلت عليه من كثير من المواقع والاخوه الذين يريدون مساعدة إخوانهم أيضاً منهم مؤشر FBS Breakout, وهو عبارة عن مجموعة مؤشرات، ومؤشر الانفجار السعري Explosion_Gold على ما أتذكر للأخ وضاح عطار، ومؤشر Auto Pilot forex بالإضافة إلى مؤشر الأخ جمال. 
> كلهم من الواضح أنهم جيدين ولكن يلفت نظري المؤشر FBS Breakout,Auto pilot فإنه مؤشر حميل جداً في الوقت القريب ويوضح فترات معينة من عمل بعض البورصات مثل الأمريكية واليابانية والإنجليزية ويعطي مجال معين بعد تظليل فترة سابقة وفيها يكون تحرك السوق أعلى من زي قبل وألاحظ أنه يعوض فترات المظلله ويرجعها إلى الترند أو الشكل السائد بالسوق مثل القناة السعرية مثلاً ولا أفهمه جيداً لكن الملحوظة المؤكده أنه يكون السوق أكثر حركة ولكن لا أفهمه جيداً. فما رأيكم فيه وأريد أن أضعه بالمرفقات لكني لا أعرف سأحاول. سوي إني جديد في المنتديات أيضاً ليس في الفوركس فقط  . 
> أرجوا منكم إبداء ملاحظتكم وشرحكم له لو أمكن وتقييمكم له على الأقل. ويمكن يوجد مؤشرات جديدة عليكم ويكون فرصة سعيدة أن أفيد أخواني مع إني لا أعتقد ذلك أظنه قديم عليكم   
> وأيضاً بالنسبة لخطوط الموفينج افريدج أنا أستخدم EMA 7, EMA 15, EMA 90 وأرى آخرون يستخدمونه على 22،55،5 ما رأيكم ما هو الأفضل

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فلا علم لي بها للاسف .. وانا انصحك ان ترجع الى مبرمجيها لتستوضح منهم امرها افضل ... وان كنت انصح ان تركز على تعلم التحليل الفني , فهو الاصل والمؤشرات ما عي الا مساعدة فقط  
بالنسبة للموفنج أفرج فكلها جيدة , واغلب المحللين يستخدمومن موفنج 55 او 50 . 
في النهاية السوق هو الذي يحكم على الجيد , فنراه تارة يراعي هذا الموفنج ولا ايراعي الثاني  
لذا حاول ان تعمل باك تست لكل الارقام التي ذكرتها وتحاول ان تكتشف بنفسك من هو الاصح منها  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> بارك الله فيكم  
> عندي إستفسار بخصوص حاجه أو مره تمر علي وهي أني فاتح صفقة وطلعلي أمامها علامة صغيرة ماهي واضحة شكلها مقارب للقفل 
> ياليت توضحون لي وش هذي العلامة 
> وجزاكم الله خير

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
هل من الممكن تعطينا صورة لهذه العلامة أخوي باسل

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / عبدالكريم ... 
 ما قصدته أوضح من الشمس في رابعة النهار بارك الله فيك ، و أقصد : هل في حال لو كسر الترند من عند أكثر من نقطة ارتكاز ( و هي النقطة اللتي بدأنا من عندها بدأنا برسم الترند كما هو مرفق في الشارت 1 2 3 ) يعني أن الكسر قوي ؟ أم أنه مؤكد ؟ أم كلاهما معا ( أي الكسر قوي و مؤكد ) بدليل أنه ارتكز على 3 نقاط كما أرفقت في الشارت ..  
 بوركت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الأخ / عبدالكريم ... 
>  ما قصدته أوضح من الشمس في رابعة النهار بارك الله فيك ، و أقصد : هل في حال لو كسر الترند من عند أكثر من نقطة ارتكاز ( و هي النقطة اللتي بدأنا من عندها بدأنا برسم الترند كما هو مرفق في الشارت 1 2 3 ) يعني أن الكسر قوي ؟ أم أنه مؤكد ؟ أم كلاهما معا ( أي الكسر قوي و مؤكد ) بدليل أنه ارتكز على 3 نقاط كما أرفقت في الشارت ..  
>  بوركت

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للركائز التي ذكرتها فلا تعتبر كل وحدة منها ركيزة منفردة عن الاخرى , بل ان رقم واحد هي الركيزة الصحيحة وباقي النقاط ( 2 - 3 ) ليست ركائز بالمعنى المفهوم انها تغني عن 1 , لانهم كلهم جاءوا في قاع واحد , ولم ينبني كل منهما في قاع منفصل عن الثاني , وبالتالي فاننا لا نقول انهم ركائز منفصلة . 
الخلاصة : الركيزة رقم 1 هي الركيزة الصحيحة , لانها تعتبر اخفض نقطة في القاع . 
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## مكتوب

سؤالي عن اعدادات مؤشر قناة الشاي  بالنسبة للوقت  240 -60 
كيف اضبطه على 30 دقيقة

----------


## mohammad_fx

السلام عليكم 
عندي حساب في فكس سول البريطاني 
ودي اعرف في حاله اني شحنه الرصيد عن طريق بطاقه ماستر كارد 
كم الحد الادني وكم الرسوم 
وفي حاله الاسترداد هل لابد ان استرد الاموال علي حسابه البطاقه ام علي حساب اخر 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سؤالي عن اعدادات مؤشر قناة الشاي  بالنسبة للوقت  240 -60 
> كيف اضبطه على 30 دقيقة

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
يا ريت أخوي تسال الاخوة في قسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي حساب في فكس سول البريطاني 
> ودي اعرف في حاله اني شحنه الرصيد عن طريق بطاقه ماستر كارد 
> كم الحد الادني وكم الرسوم 
> وفي حاله الاسترداد هل لابد ان استرد الاموال علي حسابه البطاقه ام علي حساب اخر 
> وشكرا لكم

 
الحد الادنى لعملية  100 دولار .. ولا توجد اي عمولات على التحويل 
وفي حالة الاسترداد لابد من الاسترداد عن طريق جساب البطاقة  
وفقك الله

----------


## توفيق12

شباب من فضلكم اريد مواقع توصيات اجنبية بالاشتراك لو ممكن

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
ماهي طريقة ضبط إعدادات ستوكاستك و rsi  لكي تظهر مستويات التشبع في المؤشر؟
أيضاا ماهي افضل مستويات التشبع اللتي يجب أن تظهر  على المؤشر؟ 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم  
> ماهي طريقة ضبط إعدادات ستوكاستك و rsi  لكي تظهر مستويات التشبع في المؤشر؟
> أيضاا ماهي افضل مستويات التشبع اللتي يجب أن تظهر  على المؤشر؟ 
> جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبه للاستوكاستك 
20 تشبع بيعي
80 تشبع شرائي
ولمعلومات اكثر عن المؤشر اتفضل هنا   
و RSI
30 تشبع بيعي
70 تشبع شرائي
ولمعلومات أكثر عن المؤشر اتفضل هنا

----------


## basel232

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## hala2244

أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير . 
عندي سؤال بخصوص الماكد لو تكرمتم . حيث أنني  أشعر باللبس في قراءة الماكد . أنا أعرف أنه عندما يكون الهستوجرام فوق الصفر يكون شراء والعكس صحيح . وأعرف أيضا أنه عندما يتقاطع الخط الأحمر مع الهستوجرام للأعلى فهذا شراء والتقاطع للأسفل معناه بيع .  اللبس يحصل عندما يكون مثلا الهستوجرام فوق الصفر ثم يأتي الخط الأحمر ويقطعه من فوق لتحت . طيب التقاطع علامة بيع .. لكن الهستوجرام لا يزال فوق الصفر يعني شراء ... طيب هل هو في هذه الحاله بيع أم شراء ؟؟؟  تحياتي .

----------


## كر chrisيس

عزيزي اتمنى ان سؤالي هذا قسمه  عزيزي ماهي الشركات الاقل سبريدا واتمنى ان تكون شركات ذات ثقه  وايضا مارايك بشركة fxT Swiss? انتظر ردك خالص تحياتي لك/كريس

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير . 
> عندي سؤال بخصوص الماكد لو تكرمتم . حيث أنني  أشعر باللبس في قراءة الماكد . أنا أعرف أنه عندما يكون الهستوجرام فوق الصفر يكون شراء والعكس صحيح . وأعرف أيضا أنه عندما يتقاطع الخط الأحمر مع الهستوجرام للأعلى فهذا شراء والتقاطع للأسفل معناه بيع .  اللبس يحصل عندما يكون مثلا الهستوجرام فوق الصفر ثم يأتي الخط الأحمر ويقطعه من فوق لتحت . طيب التقاطع علامة بيع .. لكن الهستوجرام لا يزال فوق الصفر يعني شراء ... طيب هل هو في هذه الحاله بيع أم شراء ؟؟؟  تحياتي .

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
حياك الله أخت هالة  
غالبا هذه الاشارات تدل على عدم وضح الاتجاه , او انتهاء الترند الواضح ودخول الزوج في مرحلة التذبذب .  
وعموما لا انصح بان نعتمد على المؤشرات لوحدها في أخذ قرارات البيع والشراء . 
ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا المؤشر تفضلي الرابط التالي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عزيزي اتمنى ان سؤالي هذا قسمه  عزيزي ماهي الشركات الاقل سبريدا واتمنى ان تكون شركات ذات ثقه  وايضا مارايك بشركة fxT Swiss? انتظر ردك خالص تحياتي لك/كريس

 
والله بصراحة اول مرة اسمع بيها   :Doh:   .... انت جبتها من فين  :Big Grin:  
بالنسبة للسبريد يا غالي فهذه اخر بند تسأل عليه عند تحريك عن شركة ما , انا انصحك ان تسأل اولا عن الهيئة التي تراقبها , و هل لديها مشاكل في السحب , او هل تاريخها مع زبائنها نضيف ,و هل دعمها الفني العربي او الاجنبي قوي ؟؟؟  
يمكنك طبعا ان تطلع على هذا الرابط لكي يساعدتك في اختيار الشركة المناسبة     
بالتوفيق

----------


## كر chrisيس

اخي الفاضل الشركه هذي انا الان اتعامل معها بسبريد نقطه واحد لكن لديها شرط وهو ان لاتبيع الا بعد 17نقطـــه هنا اشعر اني مقيد وعاده لااحب التقيد احب البيع والشراء بحريه  وشكرا ع الرابط

----------


## hala2244

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   حياك الله أخت هالة   غالبا هذه الاشارات تدل على عدم وضح الاتجاه , او انتهاء الترند الواضح ودخول الزوج في مرحلة التذبذب .   وعموما لا انصح بان نعتمد على المؤشرات لوحدها في أخذ قرارات البيع والشراء .  ولمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا المؤشر تفضلي الرابط التالي

 بارك الله فيك .

----------


## quiter

ممكن شرح لطريقة الأغلاق  اربع ساعات او الديلى و كيف يمكن معرفة اتجاه السعر

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

السلام عليكم 
كيف أقدر أفتح عقود كثيرة في الميتاتريدر (يعني ما هي الطريقة عشان أقدر أفتح عمليات كثيرة 
من نقطة معينة) ؟  
أنا تبقى في حسابي 25 دولار ، هل ممكن أفتح 500 عملية مثلا من نقطة معينة (إذا كانت الصفقة 
مضمونة بنسبة كبيرة و حتمشي في الاتجاه الصحيح نحو الهدف مباشرة دون حدوث انعكاسات من 
نقطة بداية العملية مع عمل الحركة بعشرة سنت مثلا) ؟  
و شكرا للجميع ..........

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن شرح لطريقة الأغلاق  اربع ساعات او الديلى و كيف يمكن معرفة اتجاه السعر

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
طرق عديدة تساعد على معرفة الاتجاه القادم بالشموع أخي العزيز .. لكنها تضل مجرد احتمالات في النهاية  
تفضل هذا الدرس لشرح الشموع   نماذج الشموع اليابانية 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> كيف أقدر أفتح عقود كثيرة في الميتاتريدر (يعني ما هي الطريقة عشان أقدر أفتح عمليات كثيرة 
> من نقطة معينة) ؟  
> أنا تبقى في حسابي 25 دولار ، هل ممكن أفتح 500 عملية مثلا من نقطة معينة (إذا كانت الصفقة 
> مضمونة بنسبة كبيرة و حتمشي في الاتجاه الصحيح نحو الهدف مباشرة دون حدوث انعكاسات من 
> نقطة بداية العملية مع عمل الحركة بعشرة سنت مثلا) ؟  
> و شكرا للجميع ..........

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الميتاتريدر يا غالي لا يفتح اكثر من 8 عقود في المرة الواحدة .. لكن لو صممت اكسبيرت او سكربت فممكن يساعدك على فتح اكثر من 8 عقود في مرة واحدة  
بالنسبة ل 500 عقد في مرة واحدة فلا يمكن فتحها بــ 25 دولار  :Doh:  , لان هذه الكمية من العقود تستلزم رصيد كبير لكي تسمح لك الشركة بفتح هذه الكمية  
عموما لو ال 500 عقد من النوع المايكرو ... يتساون مع 5 عقود من النوع الاستاندر  
فريح نفسك وافتح 5 عقود ستاندر في مرة واحدة وهو مسموح في أغلب الشركات .. فقط اعمل حساب المارجن المحجوز  
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## Shinobi.Storm

تسلم يا غالي على الرد 
بس كنت عاوز أعرف كيف الطريقة (طريقة فتح أكثر من عقد في الميتاتريدر من نقطة معينة) ؟

----------


## صالح الزحيف

السلام عليكم 
مساكم الله بالخير 
ما رأيكم في شركة  FXT SWISS

----------


## sedky2010

اخى الفاضل ارج ان تترجم لنا معنى الاخبار من هذا الموقع انا لا اطلب شرحها لكن ترجمتها ومعنى الاختصارات الموجودة به http://www.dailyfx.com/calendar/
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم.. 
ماهي شروط أكاديمية المتداول العربي..؟
حيث لا يمكنني الدخول إليها.. 
شكرا وبارك الله فيكم..

----------


## عبدالكريم

> تسلم يا غالي على الرد 
> بس كنت عاوز أعرف كيف الطريقة (طريقة فتح أكثر من عقد في الميتاتريدر من نقطة معينة) ؟

 
والله يا غالي ما بعرف طريقة التي قلت لك عليها ( تصميم اكسبيرت او اسكربت ) 
ممكن ايضا تضع اوامر معلقة قبل وصول السعر اليها  
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> مساكم الله بالخير 
> ما رأيكم في شركة  FXT SWISS

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا اعرف بصراحة.. فما شاء الله الشركات هذه الايام اكثر من المتداولين انفسهم  :Big Grin:  
انصحك انك تطلع على هذا الموضوع لكي تشوف هل هي مطبقة لهذه المعايير والا لا , واهم نقطة انك تسأل عليها عند الهيئة التي تراقبها    
او توفر على نفسك العناء وتشترك في الشركات التي يدعهما المنتدى   FXSOL &  FXCM  شركات الوساطة  
وفقك الله   :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخى الفاضل ارج ان تترجم لنا معنى الاخبار من هذا الموقع انا لا اطلب شرحها لكن ترجمتها ومعنى الاختصارات الموجودة به http://www.dailyfx.com/calendar/
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
خدمة الاخبار موجودة في الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع , معربه وبالمجان  :Big Grin:  
تفضل ادخل على هذا الرابط , فقط عدل التاريخ و ووقتك المحلي  :Good:   المفكرة الإقتصــادية  
وتم شرح طريقة التعامل معها  من  الاستاذ محمد العزب على هذا الرابط  \\\\\ أخبار ومفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية /////  
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم.. 
> ماهي شروط أكاديمية المتداول العربي..؟
> حيث لا يمكنني الدخول إليها.. 
> شكرا وبارك الله فيكم..

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الاكاديمية مغلقة الان عزيزي باسل لغرض التطوير  
وعند افتتاحها مجددا سيتم الاعلان عنها في المنتدى العام - ان شاء الله تعالى - 
يمكنك بالطبع ان تنضم الينا في هذه الدورة   :Ongue:   الدورة التدريبية الاولى على مدرسة المتداول العربي  
انتظرك هناك   :Good:

----------


## basel232

الله يعطيك ألف عافية  
فعلا موقع متكامل ما شاء الله..
سأكون معكم بإذن الله في الجزء الفني 
تحياتي

----------


## mohammad_fx

رووووعه جدا

----------


## مثنود الطبايع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخواني الكرام انا اشتركت جديد في هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع 
 وارغب في المتاجرة بالعملات 
فتحت حساب تجريبي ولا كني لا اعلم طريقة استخدامة هل من مساعد 
شاكر لكم ذالك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخواني الكرام انا اشتركت جديد في هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع 
>  وارغب في المتاجرة بالعملات 
> فتحت حساب تجريبي ولا كني لا اعلم طريقة استخدامة هل من مساعد 
> شاكر لكم ذالك

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
حياك الله بيننا أخي الكريم  :Asvc:  
حاول ان تستكشف البرنامج يا غالي وتطبق عليه , وفي هذه الروابط  دروس مهمة للمبتدئين   !!!! اخترت لك هذا الموضوع (( هام لكل مبتدئ )) !!!!  تعلم الفوركس 
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## hait///82

السلام عليكم يا احلى منتدى 
اتمنى احد يدلني على شرح مفصل بالنسبة للجاب او ( القاب ) او  ( Jap )  واسباب ظهوره وكيف يمكن التنباء به

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم يا احلى منتدى 
> اتمنى احد يدلني على شرح مفصل بالنسبة للجاب او ( القاب ) او  ( Jap )  واسباب ظهوره وكيف يمكن التنباء به

 
تفضل هذا الموضوع  الجميل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32210.html

----------


## hait///82

> تفضل هذا الموضوع الجميل    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32210.html

  
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... لدي سؤال محيرني جدا ، و هو هل صحيح أن شركات الفوركس بغض النظر عن نوعها ، تدخل و تضارب بجزء من ميزانيتها في السوق نفسه ؟؟؟  و ماذا بالنسبة للبنوك التجارية ؟ و البنوك المركزية أيضا ؟؟؟ 
 و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## mohammad_fx

الان اذا فتحت عقود وكان نسبه الهامش المستعمل وكان 10%
وصارت الصفقه في صالحي 
لماذا يزيدالهامش المستعمل والصفقه رابحه؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ... لدي سؤال محيرني جدا ، و هو هل صحيح أن شركات الفوركس بغض النظر عن نوعها ، تدخل و تضارب بجزء من ميزانيتها في السوق نفسه ؟؟؟  و ماذا بالنسبة للبنوك التجارية ؟ و البنوك المركزية أيضا ؟؟؟ 
>  و جزاكم الله خيرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
هذا الكلام صحيح  
ولكن ليس بعمومه , فهذا يرجع اولا وأخيرا الى السياسة الاستثمارية لشركة الوساطة او البنك التجاري 
بالنسبة للبنوك المركزية فعادة يكون التدخل بغرض تصحيح او تغيير اتجاه العملة للمحافظة على اقتصادها

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الان اذا فتحت عقود وكان نسبه الهامش المستعمل وكان 10%
> وصارت الصفقه في صالحي 
> لماذا يزيدالهامش المستعمل والصفقه رابحه؟

 
السلام عليكم  
بعض الشركات تقيم الهامش المحجوز او المستعمل بسعر السوق لحظة بلحظة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## AhmedShaikh

السلام عليكم أخي ،،  
أنا الآن مبتدأ في التداول ،، وأريد فتح حساب في شركة Foxsolution ،، وأريد فتح منصة GTS Pro بإذن الله ,,  
أريد توضيح الأوراق الازمة لأستكمال فتح حساب حقيقي لهذه المنصة ,,  
فقد قرأت من ضمن المستندات المطلوبة هي Certificate of foreign status of Benifical Owner for United States Tax withholding  فما المقصود بهذا المستند ..  
وشاكر تعاونك ،،

----------


## concord1

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): *     السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   إخواني الأعزاء عندي سؤال لي ولكل مبتدئ يهمه كثيراً وخاصة إن كان لا يزال يعمل على التجريبي وقبل مرحلة الحساب الحقيقي ننتطر الاجابة من الاخوة بمصداقية وشفافية كما عهدنا من منتدى المتداول العربي والقائمين عليه. *السؤال هو :*  * كيف أحمي نفسي من البروكر؟ مع إني أستغرب من ذلك ما مصلحة البروكر في أن المضارب يخسر!!!!!!!؟*   *وأضع عدة نقاط جعلتني أضع هذا السؤال في عين للاعتبار والنقاط هي :*  * [*] رأيت فتوى من الشيخ على القرضاوي عالم في فقه الاقتصاد الاسلامي من قطر في قناة CNBC في برنامج دين ودينار أن الفوركس حرام وفقاً لفتوى مجمع البحوث الاسلامية. 
[*] بعد الافتاء بهذه الفتوى قال المذيع "طبعاً هذا الأمر تكثر الأسئلة فيه في نفس البرنامج على ما يبدو أنه يوجد البعض قد أحلها". فكان الرد "أنها محرمة وخاصة أن الوكلاء لا يلتزمون بالأمور المتفق عليها وقواعد الشريعة وحرصاً على أموال المسلمين". 
[*] وهذا يجعلنا ننظر للأمر بعين الاعتبار أن معظم رجال الدين لا يحلوها بناءً على حرصهم على مال المسلمين من الضياع من بعض أو كل الوكلاء أو الشركات وخاصة أن الفوركس بها شئ من الإدمان مثل القمار ربنا يستر وكمان أن العرب والمسلمين لا يجيدون العمل بها ومعظمهم يتبعون بالبورصات عموماً وخاصة الأسهم نظام القطيع يعني خروج جماعي ودخول جماعي غير محسوب لا يعرفون أغراض المضللين وطبعاً على عكس الأجانب فأنهم يخطون بخطوات ثابتة ويلقون من ينحهم النصيحة الصادقة والغير كاذبة وعندهم دولهم تحميهم وترشدهم لصالحهم وصالح الاقتصاد ويعرفون جيداً أنهم نواة الاقتصاد فنرى امريكا على سبيل المثال تحمي مواطنيها بمصداقية وشفافية عالية جداً لحماية مواطنيها وكذلك أوروبا فلا أظن انهم يهتمون بالعرب ويحمون مصالحهم لأنها ليست ماما أمريكا ولكنها دولة أمريكا. 
[*] يوجد ببعض المنتديات موضوعات مطروحه على استحياء أن البروكر يتحكم في السيرفر الخاص بالحساب الحقيقي وهذه النقطة أعتقد أنها حقيقية تماماً وخاصة أن لي صديق حدث وأن هنج الجهاز عنده أو البرنامج واتصل بالدعم الفني وقال لهم ما حدث أقفلت الصفقة وبعدها بدأ السعر في الانخفاض وكنت قد ربحت في حينها فدخل الدعم الفني ودخل على جهازه للتأكد من ذلك الأمر وفعلاً قد أصلح الخطاً. يعني أن من الممكن أنه يمكن الدخول لجهازي ويصبح جهاز البروكر وليس ملكي أنا. وأيضأ كنت أدخل على حساب تجريبي لشركة ما وقد رفض البرنامج الدخول لحسابي التجريبي وكنت أعمل مع برنامج NOOd Antivirus ودخلت للدعم الفني للسؤال لماذا لا استطيع الدخول إلى حسابي التجريبي قال لي انسخ كود الخطأ وارسلته. وكن الرد أن السبب هو antivirus أغلقه. وذلك سبب آخر يدعوني للقلق لأن لماذا مكافح الفيروسات والجدار الناري لجهازي يرفض البرنامج غير أنه يحاول السيطره على جهازي.*    *وتوجد مشكلة أن البعض يكتبون في هذا الموضوع على استحياء على ما أعتقد خوفاً أن موضوعهم ممكن يضايق البعض الذين يهتمون بشركات بعينها لأنهم وكلاء للمنتديات وأحياناً أكتب اسم بعض الشركات في مشاركاتي وألاحظ أنها تظهر بالمشاركة على شكل مشفر (نجوم) مثلاً. هل لا يخاف القائمون على المنتديات على أموال المسلمين كما يخاف رجال الدين وخاصة أن الوكلاء أو أي شخص يمكن أن يأتي بشخص آخر يشترك بهذه الشركة (وما أكثرهم... ) يحصل على مبلغ فوري 100 دولار أو أكثر أو أقل على حسب الشركة ولا نعرف من أين يحصلون على المقابل خاصة أن العميل يكون فتح حساب بـ 1000$ فقط أي يعطون 10% للوسيط من أين يحصلون على تلك النقود وكيف يعضونها من العميل الجديد. هل من دم الأشخاص الذين يدخلون طبعاً لا يوجد حل على ما يبدو غير أنهم يرفعوا الاسبريد في بعض الأوقات في وسط الزحمة وتعدي على المضارب أو أن يعطلوه على البيع في بعض الأوقات مثلاً، فأرجوا من الله أن يوفق أحد المشرفين أو شخص محترم وعلى يقين بهذه النقاط التي أوضحتها وحلولها لكي نحمي بها أنفسنا ولابد أن نخاف على بعضنا البعض ونحمي بعضنا البعض وخاصة في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية التي تمر بها الدول الاسلامية والعربية خاصة. وذلك بغض النظر عن أي مصلحة شخصية فقط لوجه الله وحرصه على أن لا يجعل أخوه المسلم ماله مباح لأي شخص يحاول النصب عليه. وأعلم أن هذا المنتدى محترم ويخاف على أموال المسلمين وخاصة أنني رأيت رئيس مجلس الادارة يحارب في موضوع هنا التوصيات من كل شخص غاوي نصب وخاصة أنها أحياناً تباع أو الاستراتيجيات الوهمية التي تهدر مال كثير من المبتدئين. أرى اليوم المنتخب المصري وهو يحرز انتصارات عديدة وكل هذا بإرادت الفريق وخوفهم على بعض وخوفهم  من الخالق سبحانه وتعالى وهذه الانتصارات المتلاحقة تدعونا للنظر في الموضوع بشكل أعمق. كيف لفريق نظرياً لا يقدر على الفوز ببطولة بها أقوى المحترفين وأعتى المدربين الأجانب الذين يمتازون بالخبرة والمهارة نظرياً مستحيل ولكنهم كسروا المستحيل بالارادة وخوفهم من الله وإيمانهم وحرصهم على بعض وهذا لا يحدث بدولنا العربية إلا نادراً 3 بطولات متتالية لنفس الفريق بنفس الأفراد تقريباً وأيضاً لوجود رأس تدير الفريق بشكل جيد فالمنتديات العربية هي التي تدير السوق البورصة العالمية ولكن السؤال هل لصالح من؟ طبيعي منهم المحترم ولكن كم؟ الاتحاد قوة والفرقة والمصالح الشخصية ضعف....... وهذه سوق هائجه بها خير ولكن ليست للضعفاء ونمت اقتصاد دول وخاصة أن البورصات بدأت من 1700ميلادية وربما قبل ذلك وهذا زهلت منه حينما قرأته في إحدى الكتب ولكن طبعاً كانت بشكل بدائي ولكنها كانت لها طريقة للحساب مثل المؤشرات حالياً وغير ذلك. 
هل باستخدام برامج أخرى غير برنامج الشركة مثل ميتاتريدر 4 أو 5 أو غيره؟ وإن كان كيف من غير شراء البرنامج وهل يعطيني الفرصة على الديمو من العمل عليه ويوصلني بسرفر الشركة التي أريدها ويحميني من تدخل البروكر مع إني لم أشتري البرنامج؟
وهل يوجد طريقة لعمل تحديث للبرنامج وأعتمد على قاعدة بيانات من البرنامج وليس من البروكر؟
وإن كان هل من خصائص تحمي المستخدم أن يحمي نفسه من تدخل البروكر؟
هل يوجد بعض الاكسبرتات تكون مخفيه بالنسبه للبروكر؟ 
نرجوا من الأخوة الشرح بالتفصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر..... *     : :016: 016: :Noco:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Noco:  :016: 016:   *وشكراً وآسف إن كنت أطلت تقبلوا شكري وتقديري للجميع*

----------


## توفيق12

اريد برنامج ممكن فيه متابعة اندكس الدولار واندكس الباوند واندكس الين

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم أخي ،،  
> أنا الآن مبتدأ في التداول ،، وأريد فتح حساب في شركة Foxsolution ،، وأريد فتح منصة GTS Pro بإذن الله ,,  
> أريد توضيح الأوراق الازمة لأستكمال فتح حساب حقيقي لهذه المنصة ,,  
> فقد قرأت من ضمن المستندات المطلوبة هي Certificate of foreign status of Benifical Owner for United States Tax withholding  فما المقصود بهذا المستند ..  
> وشاكر تعاونك ،،

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تفضل ادخل هذا الموضوع وادخل على الروابط التي فيه لكي تملأ استمارة طلب فتح حساب حقيقي   إفتح حساب حقيقي في خطوتين 
والاوراق المطلوبة هي اثبات سكن , وصورة اثبات هوية شخصية مثل  جواز السفر. 
بالنسبة للمستند الذي تسأل عنه فاعتقد انه خاص بالضرائب , وهو غير الزامي للاشخاص الذين هم خارج الولايات المتحدة الامريكية .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> *     السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   إخواني الأعزاء عندي سؤال لي ولكل مبتدئ يهمه كثيراً وخاصة إن كان لا يزال يعمل على التجريبي وقبل مرحلة الحساب الحقيقي ننتطر الاجابة من الاخوة بمصداقية وشفافية كما عهدنا من منتدى المتداول العربي والقائمين عليه. *السؤال هو :*  * كيف أحمي نفسي من البروكر؟ مع إني أستغرب من ذلك ما مصلحة البروكر في أن المضارب يخسر!!!!!!!؟*  *وشكراً وآسف إن كنت أطلت تقبلوا شكري وتقديري للجميع*

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
حياك الله أخي العزيز  :Asvc:   وجزاك الله خيرا على ثقتك في المتداول العربي , ونسأل الله ان نكون عند حسن الظن  :Good:  
بالنسبة لسؤالك حول الشركات , وكيف تحمي نفسك منها  :Asvc:  
اولا : تختار شركة لديها هيئة رقابية قوية   
ثانيا  : الافضل يكون لهذه الشركة وكيل قوي كالمتداول العربي , يحميك ويتابع حسابك في الشركة , ويأتيك بحقك اذا تأزمت الامور . 
ثالثا : بعض الشركات مصلحتها في خسارة العميل , لانها بتدخل ضد عملياته , وبعض الشركات مصلحتها استمرار العميل اطول فترة , لانها تتكسب من السبيريد فقط , وبالتالي مكسبها من مكسب العميل مثل شركة fxsol , ولتوضيح آلية عملها تفضل هذا الموضوع   سياسه وآليه شركه FX Solutions بالتعامل مع الحسابات واحجام العقود والفوائد الربويه 
الاهم من ذلك ان تكون واثق من الشركة , وهذا والحمد لله متوفر وبكثرة  :Big Grin:  في الشركة   
بالنسبة للجانب الشرعي للفوركس فارجو منك الاطلاع على هذا الرابط , وأقرأ الفتاوي التي تجيز والتي تحرم , وبعدها اتخذ قرارك   " فتاوى مختلفة عن شرعية المتاجرة في سوق العملات"  
بالنسبة لبرنامج الشركة , فلا تستطيع التداول الا ببرنامج الشركة فقط . 
جزاك الله خيرا  :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اريد برنامج ممكن فيه متابعة اندكس الدولار واندكس الباوند واندكس الين

 
تفضل   USD EUR GBP INDEX حصريا لأعضاء المتداول العربي 
وفقك الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل الخبر الضعيف يوثر علي العمله ؟
عند وجود خبر قوي مثلا علي الدولار 
هل يتاثر الزوج الذي يكون فيه الدولار اساسي ام فرعي ام كليهما معا 
وشكرا لكم .........

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هل الخبر الضعيف يوثر علي العمله ؟
> عند وجود خبر قوي مثلا علي الدولار 
> هل يتاثر الزوج الذي يكون فيه الدولار اساسي ام فرعي ام كليهما معا 
> وشكرا لكم .........

 
غاليا الخبر الضعيف لا يؤثر على العملة  
وعند وجود خبر قوي على الدولار فانه يؤثر على كل العملات التي يكون الدولار طرفا فيها سواء كان الارتباط فرعي او اساسي . 
وياريت تراجع هذا الموضوع   ###{ سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية } اول كتاب عربي للتحليل الاساسي ###  
وفقك الله

----------


## mohammad_fx

عندما تكون عطله عند عمله معينه 
هل معناها ان العمله لن تتحرك امام عمله اخر 
مثلا اليوم عطله عن الين البنوك اليايان 
هل العمله سوف تكون ساكنه ماكنه 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندما تكون عطله عند عمله معينه 
> هل معناها ان العمله لن تتحرك امام عمله اخر 
> مثلا اليوم عطله عن الين البنوك اليايان 
> هل العمله سوف تكون ساكنه ماكنه 
> وشكرا لكم

 
السلام عليكم  
عندما تكون عطلة في اليابان فان الازواج كلها تكون ساكنة وليس الين فقط , لان البنوك هناك تدخل في عمليات على كل العملات وليس على الين فقط  
هذا الكلام ينطبق على فترة اوربا وامريكا كمان  
وفقك الله

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل فهمي للوقف المتحرك صحيح ام لا 
مثلا دخلت صفقه 1.400 والهدف 1.450والاستوب لوس  1.350 وتلوقف المتحرك 10
وسارت الصفقه في صالحي وكان السعر 
1.410 هل يكون الاستوب لوس 1.360
ثم عاد السعر الي 1.400 هل يكون الاستوب لوس 1.360 ام يكون 1.350  
وشكرا لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لو سمحت يا غالي تعيد مثالك وتحاول لن تعكل حساب ان هناك اربع ارقام بعد الفاصلة  
وهل تقصد بالوقف المتحرك 10 او 100  
وعموما : لو عاد السعر الى الاسفل بعد ارتفاعه فان الستوب لا يعود معه بل يبقى مكانه

----------


## الاعرابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما انكم فتحتوا لنا حرية السؤال والاستفسار اقولها من الاخر (الله يعينكم علي )
يااخوان انا مااعرف الا اني اشتري الصفقه وابيعها فقط يعني امشي على التوصيات ولكن اجهل الكثير من الامور مثل الترند انا ماادري شنو هذا وفبوناتشي مااعرفه والحاسبات وولما حاولت اقرا قفل مخي طلعت معاى اسامي مثل هارمونيك ياليت تعطوني رابط يعلمني المصطلحات والمسميات   
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## mohammad_fx

لو عاد السعر الى الاسفل بعد ارتفاعه فان الستوب لا يعود معه بل يبقى مكانه  هذا الجواب اللي كنت ابحث عنه.. طيب اعيد لك المثال  مثلا دخلت علي صفقه 1.4000وكان الاستوب لوس 1.3950 والوقف المتحرك ب10  هل لابد ان اضع هدف ام يجوز لي ان اترك الصفقه هكذا ,,,

----------


## الاعرابي

السلام عليكم 
اذا تسمحون يااخوان نبي استراتيجيه تكون مجربه ومافيها مصطلحات تعقد لاني انا اشتري وابيع بطريقه غريبه انا اعرف انها خطا وبدون اسس لكن الغريب اني اربح هههههه بس انا عارف اذا استمريت على طريقتي راح اخسر بعدين  عشان كذا نبي شي مبني على اسس واتمنى تفيدوني 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لو عاد السعر الى الاسفل بعد ارتفاعه فان الستوب لا يعود معه بل يبقى مكانه  هذا الجواب اللي كنت ابحث عنه.. طيب اعيد لك المثال  مثلا دخلت علي صفقه 1.4000وكان الاستوب لوس 1.3950 والوقف المتحرك ب10  هل لابد ان اضع هدف ام يجوز لي ان اترك الصفقه هكذا ,,,

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الهدف على راحتك طبعا , ولو ما وضعت هدف واكتفيت بالستوب المتحرك , فالصفقة ستغلق آليا على الستوب  
وطبعا الستوب ( في حالة اضافة الوقف المتحرك )  اتفقنا انه سيتحرك مع الصفقة , فاحتمال الستوب يغلق على ربح  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بما انكم فتحتوا لنا حرية السؤال والاستفسار اقولها من الاخر (الله يعينكم علي )
> يااخوان انا مااعرف الا اني اشتري الصفقه وابيعها فقط يعني امشي على التوصيات ولكن اجهل الكثير من الامور مثل الترند انا ماادري شنو هذا وفبوناتشي مااعرفه والحاسبات وولما حاولت اقرا قفل مخي طلعت معاى اسامي مثل هارمونيك ياليت تعطوني رابط يعلمني المصطلحات والمسميات   
> شكرا جزيلا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
عليك بهذا الرابط ( اكاديمية المتداول العربي ) , ويوجد بها دروس قيمة جدا انصحك بها   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb 
او هذا الرابط , فيه تجميعة لاهم المواضيع التي تخص المبتدئين   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
ولو محتاج اي استفسار فلا تتردد في السؤال فنحن هنا في الخدمة باذن الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> اذا تسمحون يااخوان نبي استراتيجيه تكون مجربه ومافيها مصطلحات تعقد لاني انا اشتري وابيع بطريقه غريبه انا اعرف انها خطا وبدون اسس لكن الغريب اني اربح هههههه بس انا عارف اذا استمريت على طريقتي راح اخسر بعدين  عشان كذا نبي شي مبني على اسس واتمنى تفيدوني 
> شكرا جزيلا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
انا انصحك بان تتجه اولا الى المواضيع التعليمية , وبعدها ممكن تتجه الى الاستراتيجيات وتتابع مع اصحابها  
وهذا المنتدى فيه مسابقة شهرية تقام في المنتدى لانجح الاستراتيجيات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f38.html 
بالتوفيق  :Good:

----------


## concord1

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  هل المؤشرات العالمية للبورصات مثل مؤشر داوجونز ونيكاي وغيرهم ذات تأثير قوي على العملات، وهل من المفيد لو تابعتهم أثناء التداول وأخذ القرار لحظي أي يساعدني على القرار بيع أو شراء؟ وبنفس الطريقة هل سعر البترول والذهب يؤثرون على العملات بشكل مباشر وفوري؟
وسؤال آخر هل يوجد موقع يعطينا الأخبار أسرع من المتاح يعني أعرف أن الأخبار تأتي في وقت معين ولكن يوجد مواقع باشتراكات تكون سباقه ببعض الوقت أما المواقع العربية تأخذ بعض الوقت لحين إعلان والتأكد من الخبر يعني تقريباً تفرق حوالي 30 دقيقة وخاصة في الخبر الثاني والثالث لنفس العملة لو كان يوجد أكثر من خبر لنفس العملة يكون الخبر الثاني والثالث متأخر بعض الشئ؟  *ونشكركم أخواني على تعاونكم معنا وجزاكم الله كل خير وتحية لك أخ عبدالكريم*     :Eh S(7):  :015:  :016:  :Drive1:  :016:  :015:  :Good:

----------


## concord1

*أخي الحبيب سؤال* *ما هو فائدة الاندكس للعملات وما هو الاندكس هل هو سعر عملة رئيسية مشتركة مع العملات كلها أي متوسط لسعر العملة أمام العملات كلها؟*  شكراً أخي 
مع ودي وتحياتي نحبك في الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  هل المؤشرات العالمية للبورصات مثل مؤشر داوجونز ونيكاي وغيرهم ذات تأثير قوي على العملات، وهل من المفيد لو تابعتهم أثناء التداول وأخذ القرار لحظي أي يساعدني على القرار بيع أو شراء؟ وبنفس الطريقة هل سعر البترول والذهب يؤثرون على العملات بشكل مباشر وفوري؟
> وسؤال آخر هل يوجد موقع يعطينا الأخبار أسرع من المتاح يعني أعرف أن الأخبار تأتي في وقت معين ولكن يوجد مواقع باشتراكات تكون سباقه ببعض الوقت أما المواقع العربية تأخذ بعض الوقت لحين إعلان والتأكد من الخبر يعني تقريباً تفرق حوالي 30 دقيقة وخاصة في الخبر الثاني والثالث لنفس العملة لو كان يوجد أكثر من خبر لنفس العملة يكون الخبر الثاني والثالث متأخر بعض الشئ؟  *ونشكركم أخواني على تعاونكم معنا وجزاكم الله كل خير وتحية لك أخ عبدالكريم*

  

> *أخي الحبيب سؤال* *ما هو فائدة الاندكس للعملات وما هو الاندكس هل هو سعر عملة رئيسية مشتركة مع العملات كلها أي متوسط لسعر العملة أمام العملات كلها؟*  شكراً أخي 
> مع ودي وتحياتي نحبك في الله

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
1 : بالطبع كل شيء مربوط ببعضه البعض يا غالي , وان تفاوتت قوة الربط , مثلا نجد ان الين مربوط مع مؤشر سوق اليابان اكثر من ربطه مع المؤشرات الاخرى وهكذا , وان كان الداو جونز يؤثر في كل العملات باعتباره اكبر سوق اسهم . 
وبالنسبة للذهب فهو مربوط بالطبع مع اغلب العملات لانه يعتبر ملاذ آمن والناس تلجأ له عند حدوث الازمات , كما انه مربوط بعملات الدول التي يكون اقتصادها معتمد على تجارة الذهب مثل نيوزيلندا , كما انه يؤثر تأثير عكسي على سعر الدولار لانه مقيم به . 
والنفط كذلك مربوط مع الدولار الكندي كثيرا , لان غالب اقتصاد كندا معتمد على الاستثمارات النفطية , ونفس قصة الذهب بالدولار , اذ ان النفط مقيم بالدولار , ونلاحظ ان النفط يتأثر بالازمات العالمية حيث يخاف الناس مثلا عند الحروب من قلة المعروض فتلجأ الى شراءه وزيادة الطلب عليه وبالتالي زيادة سعره , الا انه من املاحظ انه واذا طالت هذه الازمات فان السعر ينخفض نتيجة تأثر الشركات الصناعية سلبا من ارتفاع اسعاره , لانه ومع ارتفاع اسعر النفط فان النمو يقل وبالتالي يقل الطلب على النفط مما يؤدي الى انخفاض سعره , كما حدث في بداية 2009 . 
بالنسبة للاخبار فيمكنك متابعة التحليلات التي يقدمها فريق اخبار المتداول العربي , او يمكنك متابعة قناة بلومبرج الانجليزية .
اما البرامج المدفوعة فلا علم لي بها . 
بالنسبة للاندكس فهو كما ذكر سعر صرف الدولار مقابل العملات الرئيسية  
ويمكنك بالطبع مراجعة هذه الروابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71439.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63150.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html 
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## ENG ESlAM

ماهو الفرق بين التمبلت و المؤشرات؟
بمعنى لو فى حد عامل استراتيجية و منزل التمبلت و الموشرات بتاعتها 
اقوم انا شغال على التمبلت بتاعها بس ولا لازم احط الموشرات كمان؟  
سوال تانى
 لو توععت ان السعر هيعلى فى عملة اليورودولا هقوم شراء , انما لو سعر الدولارين هيعلى هقوم ببيع صح
طيب لو سعر العملات المهجنة زى النيوزلاندى دولار هيعلى هبيع و لا هشترى
و هكذا مع باقى العملات
بمعنى اى عملات سوف نقوم بشرائها لو توقعنا علو سعرها و اى عملات سوف نبيعها لو توقعنا هبوط سعرها 
معلش متقل عليك

----------


## محمد العزب

> ماهو الفرق بين التمبلت و المؤشرات؟
> بمعنى لو فى حد عامل استراتيجية و منزل التمبلت و الموشرات بتاعتها 
> اقوم انا شغال على التمبلت بتاعها بس ولا لازم احط الموشرات كمان؟  المؤشرات هي ادوات تستخدم في التحليل او اعطاء اشارات دخول او خروج
> اما التمبلت فهو مثل تجميعه لهذه المؤشرات بالاعدادت الخاصه بها لتعمل مره واحده بمجرد وضعها على الشارت دون الحاجه لاضافة كل مؤشر لواحده واعدادته الخاصه
> ولا بد من عمل التمبلت ان تضع المؤشرات الخاصه بالطريقه اولا في ملف المؤشرات الخاص بالبرنامج حتى تعمل ( ان كانت المؤشرات ليست موجوده في البرنامج )  
> سوال تانى
>  لو توععت ان السعر هيعلى فى عملة اليورودولا هقوم شراء , انما لو سعر الدولارين هيعلى هقوم ببيع صح
> طيب لو سعر العملات المهجنة زى النيوزلاندى دولار هيعلى هبيع و لا هشترى
> و هكذا مع باقى العملات
> ...

 الرد في الاقتباس وتحت أمرك في اي سؤال

----------


## basel232

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  أفضل توقيتين لحد الان التريد وfxdd  لكني ارى ان التريد هو الأقوى ويتوافق جدا مع السوق لاني كنت اتابع اغلاقات الاربع ساعات ووجدت ان نماذج الشموع على التريد اربع ساعات قويه جدا واغلاقاتها فعاله

  
السلام عليكم 
عزيزي محمد كنت تناقشت أنا وأنت عن إغلاق الأربع الساعات 
ووذكرت لي أن إل تريد متوافق مع السوق .. وإغلاقاته فعاله وفي الحقيقة إني راقبته 
ووجدت إلاغلاقات الأربع ساعات على إل تريد هي   في تمام الساعة 1,5,9,1,5,9
بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 
وإستمر  على هذا التوقيت تقريبا أسبوعين بعد ردك علي .. 
ثم فجأة تغير الحال وأصبح الإغلاق على الساعة 12,4,8,12,4,8 
السؤال هنا ماهو رأيك في تغيير الإغلاقات .. هل برنامج إل تريد غير توقيته أم أن السوق تغير الإفتتاح والإغلاق لديه أيضا
يعني هل هذه الإغلاقات لا تعتبر فعالة  أم أبحث عن برنامج شارت آخر إغلاقاته  تكون على الساعة 1,5,9,1,5,9 
وماهو البرنامج المتوافق مع هذا التغيير الآن   
شاكر لك ومقدر لجهودك ...

----------


## ENG ESlAM

> الرد في الاقتباس وتحت أمرك في اي سؤال

 الف شكر ليك يا استاذ محمد
بس عندى استفسار عن شركة fxsol هى بتقبل التحويل بفيزا نت و على كدة لو قبلت لازم السجب يكون بنفس الطريقة ولا ممكن يكون بجوالة بنكية
معلش بردو سوال تانى استحملنى
انا قريت قبل كدة ان لو شركة افلست كدة فلوسك ضاعت دة معناة ان لو شركة fxsol افلست كدة الفوس ضاعت ولا اية

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> عزيزي محمد كنت تناقشت أنا وأنت عن إغلاق الأربع الساعات 
> ووذكرت لي أن إل تريد متوافق مع السوق .. وإغلاقاته فعاله وفي الحقيقة إني راقبته 
> ووجدت إلاغلاقات الأربع ساعات على إل تريد هي   في تمام الساعة 1,5,9,1,5,9
> بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 
> وإستمر  على هذا التوقيت تقريبا أسبوعين بعد ردك علي .. 
> ثم فجأة تغير الحال وأصبح الإغلاق على الساعة 12,4,8,12,4,8 
> السؤال هنا ماهو رأيك في تغيير الإغلاقات .. هل برنامج إل تريد غير توقيته أم أن السوق تغير الإفتتاح والإغلاق لديه أيضا
> يعني هل هذه الإغلاقات لا تعتبر فعالة  أم أبحث عن برنامج شارت آخر إغلاقاته  تكون على الساعة 1,5,9,1,5,9 
> ...

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
جرب يا غالي سيرفر fxdd  ...  وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميله   http://www.mediafire.com/?t54zwtnzjhe

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الف شكر ليك يا استاذ محمد
> بس عندى استفسار عن شركة fxsol هى بتقبل التحويل بفيزا نت و على كدة لو قبلت لازم السجب يكون بنفس الطريقة ولا ممكن يكون بجوالة بنكية
> معلش بردو سوال تانى استحملنى
> انا قريت قبل كدة ان لو شركة افلست كدة فلوسك ضاعت دة معناة ان لو شركة fxsol افلست كدة الفوس ضاعت ولا اية

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
شركة fxsol لا تقبل الفيزا نت يا غالي .. تقبل البطاقات العادية فقط . واذا حولت بالبطاقة العادية فلا يمكنك السحب الا بعد شهر من تاريخ الايداع ,  
وطبعا الشركة مراقبة من قبل هيئة nfa وكمان لها وكيل قوي مثل شركة المتداول العربي   , فلذلك الهيئة بتحذرك من وضع الشركة اذا تعرض للاهتزاز فتسحب اموالك قبل وقوع الافلاس  
وحتى لو وقع الافلاس - لاقدر الله - وانت لم تسحب اموالك , فعادة في مثل هذه الامور تكون في اجراءات قضائية , ويتم تعويض العملاء بجزء او كل ودائعهم .

----------


## الاعرابي

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخوي عبدالكريم على التفاعل
وان شاء الله ادخل على الرابط الي حطيته 
اخوك الاعرابي

----------


## basel232

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   جرب يا غالي سيرفر fxdd ... وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميله    http://www.mediafire.com/?t54zwtnzjhe

  
عزيزي الغالي 
يطلب مني التسجيل وكل ما أسجل يرفض يكملي العملية 
هذي المشكلة تتكرر معاي .. في الميتا 
أيضا ماهو الفرق بين برنامج الشارت اللي أعطيتني وبرنامج fxdd treader 
حيتي لك ياعزيزي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عزيزي الغالي 
> يطلب مني التسجيل وكل ما أسجل يرفض يكملي العملية 
> هذي المشكلة تتكرر معاي .. في الميتا 
> أيضا ماهو الفرق بين برنامج الشارت اللي أعطيتني وبرنامج fxdd treader 
> حيتي لك ياعزيزي

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لو انت في المملكة يبقى اكيد مشكلتك في المنفذ المحجوب عندكم في المملكة  . 
ارجع الى التريد  :Big Grin:  
والبرنامج الاخر تستخدمه الشركة كبرنامج بديل للميتاتريدر , وما عندي اي خلفية عن مميزاته او عيوبه لاني لم استخدمه  
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## basel232

عزيزي لا أظن أنه بسبب الحجب  
وهذه هي الصورة اللتي تظهر لدي بدون يوزر ولا باسوورد 
وأتوقع لأن الميتا سبق وحملته على الجهاز حاولت أحذفه ولكن دون جدوى
ما أدري شلون أحذفه من الجهاز نهائيا 
لأني جربت من كنترول بنل ولكن أتوقع في طريقة أخرى !!!!

----------


## Elliott_Trader

سوالي أستاذ عبد الكريم أو أحد الأخوة ذوي الخبرة  بالنسبة لنموذج بيرش فلاج  منطقة التجمع السعري (العلم) هل من الممكن أن تصل لمنتصف الساري أم فقط تمركزها الثلث الآخير من الساري بمعنى بحد أقصى 38 فيبو مثلا ..  وهل هناك نموذج شارت تاريخي يوضح تجاوزه منتصف الساري ومن ثم يهبط .

----------


## Elliott_Trader

> عزيزي الغالي 
> يطلب مني التسجيل وكل ما أسجل يرفض يكملي العملية 
> هذي المشكلة تتكرر معاي .. في الميتا 
> أيضا ماهو الفرق بين برنامج الشارت اللي أعطيتني وبرنامج fxdd treader 
> حيتي لك ياعزيزي

 أسمحلي أخي أرد بملحوظة بسيطة راجع الـ IP الخاص بالإتصال في الإكسبلورر .. وإن كان هناك IP خاص  (مثلا تستخدم الجهاز على IP العمل وأنت بالمنزل حالياً ) فأنت بحاجة لتعطيل الـ IP ومن ثم إعادة المحاولة في البرنامج وتأكد من أن  الـ Proxy server من قائمة Option في البرنامج خالي  وإن شاء الله موفق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عزيزي لا أظن أنه بسبب الحجب  
> وهذه هي الصورة اللتي تظهر لدي بدون يوزر ولا باسوورد 
> وأتوقع لأن الميتا سبق وحملته على الجهاز حاولت أحذفه ولكن دون جدوى
> ما أدري شلون أحذفه من الجهاز نهائيا 
> لأني جربت من كنترول بنل ولكن أتوقع في طريقة أخرى !!!!

  

> أسمحلي أخي أرد بملحوظة بسيطة راجع الـ IP الخاص بالإتصال في الإكسبلورر .. وإن كان هناك IP خاص  (مثلا تستخدم الجهاز على IP العمل وأنت بالمنزل حالياً ) فأنت بحاجة لتعطيل الـ IP ومن ثم إعادة المحاولة في البرنامج وتأكد من أن  الـ Proxy server من قائمة Option في البرنامج خالي  وإن شاء الله موفق

 
انا اميل الى هذه الحل , لانني اعتقد ان المسألة متعلقة بالاتصال اكثر من تعلقها بالجهاز ومشاكله  
عموما : الذي يقطع هذا الامر هو اجابتك لهذا السؤال : هل سبق وشغلت سيرفر fxdd , واشتغل معاك بدون مشاكل . 
هذا لا يمنع طبعا من ادلك على الحل اذا كانت المشكلة من جهازك  
لازالة البرامج القديمة من الجهاز استخدم هذا البرنامج المجاني ( في المرفقات ) , وعندما يسالك البرنامج في خطوات الازالة عن ( ملفات الريجستري ) اختر خيار الحذف , فيصبح جهازك ولا كأنه شاف البرنامج فبل كذا  
والبرنامج مجاني , وهو مفيد جدا في عمليات الصيانة والتنظيف

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سوالي أستاذ عبد الكريم أو أحد الأخوة ذوي الخبرة  بالنسبة لنموذج بيرش فلاج  منطقة التجمع السعري (العلم) هل من الممكن أن تصل لمنتصف الساري أم فقط تمركزها الثلث الآخير من الساري بمعنى بحد أقصى 38 فيبو مثلا ..  وهل هناك نموذج شارت تاريخي يوضح تجاوزه منتصف الساري ومن ثم يهبط .

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تم الرد عليك يا غالي في موضوعك الذي فتحته على العام  
وفقك الله

----------


## basel232

> _أسمحلي أخي أرد بملحوظة بسيطة_ _راجع الـ IP الخاص بالإتصال في الإكسبلورر .. وإن كان هناك IP خاص_  _(مثلا تستخدم الجهاز على IP العمل وأنت بالمنزل حالياً )_ _فأنت بحاجة لتعطيل الـ IP ومن ثم إعادة المحاولة في البرنامج وتأكد من أن_  _الـ Proxy server من قائمة Option في البرنامج خالي_  _وإن شاء الله موفق_ __  انا اميل الى هذه الحل , لانني اعتقد ان المسألة متعلقة بالاتصال اكثر من تعلقها بالجهاز ومشاكله   عموما : الذي يقطع هذا الامر هو اجابتك لهذا السؤال : هل سبق وشغلت سيرفر fxdd , واشتغل معاك بدون مشاكل .  هذا لا يمنع طبعا من ادلك على الحل اذا كانت المشكلة من جهازك   لازالة البرامج القديمة من الجهاز استخدم هذا البرنامج المجاني ( في المرفقات ) , وعندما يسالك البرنامج في خطوات الازالة عن ( ملفات الريجستري ) اختر خيار الحذف , فيصبح جهازك ولا كأنه شاف البرنامج فبل كذا   والبرنامج مجاني , وهو مفيد جدا في عمليات الصيانة والتنظيف

  
تم التأكد من الآي بي  
وتم حذف البرامج القديمة  
وإشتغل البرنامج... بارك الله فيكم 
وزادكم من علمه ونفع بكم  
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل ممكن تنزيل منصه fxsol والميتاتريد علي برنامج الاي فون؟
وايهم الافضل في التداول الاي فون ام البلاك بيري؟

----------


## صالح الزحيف

موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هل ممكن تنزيل منصه fxsol والميتاتريد علي برنامج الاي فون؟
> وايهم الافضل في التداول الاي فون ام البلاك بيري؟

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الايفون لا يشغل الميتاتريدر ولا برنامج fxsol  
بينما البلاك بيري يشغل برنامج fxsol بسهولة  
ان اردت رايي جوالات التي تشتغل بنظام الويندوز موبايل افضل , فهي تشغل اغلب البرامج . 
وفقك الله

----------


## khalilooo

هل لو رصيد 130 $ لا استطيع دخول صفقه لان الهامش اكبر من الكبلغ

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هل لو رصيد 130 $ لا استطيع دخول صفقه لان الهامش اكبر من الكبلغ

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تستطيع الدخول بعقد مايكرو بهذا المبلغ  
عقد المايكرو في fxsol يحجزمن الرصيد اقل من 5 دولارات تقريبا لو استخدمت رافعة 1 :400  
والميني ( عشرة اضعاف المايكرو ) يحجز اقل من 50 دولار لو استخدمت نفس الرافعة  
وبهذا الرصيد  انصحك بعقود المايكرو   :Good:  
وفقك الله

----------


## mohammad_fx

ماهي العمله المسماه بالساحر ؟ولماذا سميت بالساحر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ماهي العمله المسماه بالساحر ؟ولماذا سميت بالساحر

 
USD/JPY 
الدولار الامريكي مقابل الين , وسبب التسمية الله أعلم  :Big Grin:

----------


## ENG ESlAM

لو سمحتو كنت عايز اعرف هو جميع اسعار العملات واحدة فى كل الشركات فى نفس اللحظة
بمعنى   انى ممكن اتاجر من خلال برنامج جى تى برو بتاع فكسول  رغم ان تحليلى على حساب برنامج ميتاتريدر شركة fxcm مثلا
ولا هيبقى فى اختلاف بين الاتنين ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لو سمحتو كنت عايز اعرف هو جميع اسعار العملات واحدة فى كل الشركات فى نفس اللحظة
> بمعنى   انى ممكن اتاجر من خلال برنامج جى تى برو بتاع فكسول  رغم ان تحليلى على حساب برنامج ميتاتريدر شركة fxcm مثلا
> ولا هيبقى فى اختلاف بين الاتنين ؟

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
المفروض انها بتكون واحدة , وان اختلفت فيكون هذا الاختلاف صغيرا , ولا يستمر اكثر من لحظات معدودة . 
اسباب الاختلاف عديدة منها , سرعة استجابة برنامج التداول , الضغط على سيرفرات الشركة , سرعة تحديث سيرفر الشركة عندما تتزود بالاسعار من مصدرها او البنوك التي تتعامل معها . 
طبعا كلامي هنا عن الشركات المحترمة التي تسعر جاهدة لتحديث الاسعار اولا باول , ولا شك ان الشركتين التي ذكرتهما من الشركات المحترمة  :Good:  
وفقك الله

----------


## ENG ESlAM

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> المفروض انها بتكون واحدة , وان اختلفت فيكون هذا الاختلاف صغيرا , ولا يستمر اكثر من لحظات معدودة . 
> اسباب الاختلاف عديدة منها , سرعة استجابة برنامج التداول , الضغط على سيرفرات الشركة , سرعة تحديث سيرفر الشركة عندما تتزود بالاسعار من مصدرها او البنوك التي تتعامل معها . 
> طبعا كلامي هنا عن الشركات المحترمة التي تسعر جاهدة لتحديث الاسعار اولا باول , ولا شك ان الشركتين التي ذكرتهما من الشركات المحترمة  
> وفقك الله

 هو فى كدة
مرسى جدا على سرعة الرد
بس عندى استفسار تانى
يعنى اية 1k ,2k,3k,5k,10k
يعنى عدد اللوتات ولا حاجة تانية 
وعلى كدة هو سعر النقطة للعملات الرئيسية فى الحساب المينى لfxsol ديما واحد دولار و لا بيختلف من زوج و اخر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هو فى كدة
> مرسى جدا على سرعة الرد
> بس عندى استفسار تانى
> يعنى اية 1k ,2k,3k,5k,10k
> يعنى عدد اللوتات ولا حاجة تانية 
> وعلى كدة هو سعر النقطة للعملات الرئيسية فى الحساب المينى لfxsol ديما واحد دولار و لا بيختلف من زوج و اخر

 
السلام عليكم  
k  معناها 1000 يعني عقد مايكرو  
1k تساوي عقد مايكرو , 5k تساوي 5 عقود مايكرو , 10k تساوي عشر عقود مايكرو وتساوي عقد واحد ميني . 
وسعر النقطة في الميني غالبا بيكون 1 دولار , وقد يختلف اختلاف بسيط جدا في بعض الازواج  
وفي المرفقات جدول لاغلب العملات التي في الشركة مع قيمة النقطة لكل زوج لعقود الميني  
تستطيع الحصول على مثلها من برنامج التداول للشركة GTS pro 
وفقك الله

----------


## ENG ESlAM

> السلام عليكم  
> k  معناها 1000 يعني عقد مايكرو  
> 1k تساوي عقد مايكرو , 5k تساوي 5 عقود مايكرو , 10k تساوي عشر عقود مايكرو وتساوي عقد واحد ميني . 
> وسعر النقطة في الميني غالبا بيكون 1 دولار , وقد يختلف اختلاف بسيط جدا في بعض الازواج  
> وفي المرفقات جدول لاغلب العملات التي في الشركة مع قيمة النقطة لكل زوج لعقود الميني  
> تستطيع الحصول على مثلها من برنامج التداول للشركة GTS pro 
> وفقك الله

 مش عارف اقولك اية
غير ليك جزيل الشكر 
ان شاء اللة لما افتح حساب حقيقى هيبقى فى فكسول عن طريقو باذن اللة
بس همتكو معايا بقى علشان ساعتها علشان مش عارف الخطوات :D

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مش عارف اقولك اية
> غير ليك جزيل الشكر 
> ان شاء اللة لما افتح حساب حقيقى هيبقى فى فكسول عن طريقو باذن الله
> بس همتكو معايا بقى علشان ساعتها علشان مش عارف الخطوات :D

 
اهلا وسهلا بك في اي وقت  :Big Grin:  
تستطيع طبعا ان تتدرب من الان على حسابات الديمو لشركة fxsol برنامج gts  
افتح حساب تجريبي من هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount/ 
واختر فرع بريطانيا برنامج gts pro 
وسيتم ارسال رسالة الى ايميلك فيها بيانات الدخول لحسابك الديمو  
وفقك الله

----------


## ahmed fathi

من باب الفضول 
كيف يتم احتساب التغير فى سعر العملة بناءا على العرض والطلب 
اقصد معادلة رياضية لاحتساب التغير بناءا على عقود البيع والشراء

----------


## ابومقرن

السـلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
أخواني الاعزاء  :Regular Smile:  
والله اني مبتدأ وسمعة من الناس يقولون بورصـه وبورصـه فقلت ادخل بحساب تجريبي واشوف مااطول عليكم  
ابي كيف اضيف المؤشرات في الميتريد  
وابي موشر خطوط الدعم والمقاومه  
وان شاء الله تفيدوني يااخواني الغالين  :Regular Smile:  
اخوكم : بو مقـرن

----------


## عبدالكريم

> من باب الفضول 
> كيف يتم احتساب التغير فى سعر العملة بناءا على العرض والطلب 
> اقصد معادلة رياضية لاحتساب التغير بناءا على عقود البيع والشراء

 
الله أعلم   :Regular Smile:  
وان وجدت هذه الارقام والمعادلات فستكون حكرا لصناع السوق او على الاقل باشتراك كبير  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السـلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> أخواني الاعزاء  
> والله اني مبتدأ وسمعة من الناس يقولون بورصـه وبورصـه فقلت ادخل بحساب تجريبي واشوف مااطول عليكم  
> ابي كيف اضيف المؤشرات في الميتريد  
> وابي موشر خطوط الدعم والمقاومه  
> وان شاء الله تفيدوني يااخواني الغالين  
> اخوكم : بو مقـرن

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تضع المؤشرات في هذا المجلد الذي عنوانه كالتالي في جهازك , ثم أعد تشغيل الميتاتريدر   :Good:   
c:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts\indicators 
بالنسبة لمؤشرات الدعوم والمقاومات فهي كثيرة افضلها برأيي الموجودة في هذه الورشة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html

----------


## ابومقرن

يعطيك العافيه ياغالي 
طيب ممكن طلب ثاني اذا ماعليك اممر حبيبي .. 
ابي المؤشر الي يعطيك اسهم الاحمر سل والازرق باي ان شاء الله انك فهمت قصدي حبيبي  
وشكـ{ا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يعطيك العافيه ياغالي 
> طيب ممكن طلب ثاني اذا ماعليك اممر حبيبي .. 
> ابي المؤشر الي يعطيك اسهم الاحمر سل والازرق باي ان شاء الله انك فهمت قصدي حبيبي  
> وشكـ{ا

 
يا غالي المؤشرات التي تفعل هذه كثيرة جدا , وليس المهم في الاسهم , المهم على اي اساس تخرج هذه الاسهم  
وانا انصحك تراجع هذا القسم , بعد ان تحدد طلبك بالضبط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## ahmed fathi

> الله أعلم   
> وان وجدت هذه الارقام والمعادلات فستكون حكرا لصناع السوق او على الاقل باشتراك كبير  
> وفقك الله

 ووفقك الله اخى عبد الكريم 
ربما انا استطع ايضاح وجهة نظرى 
مثلا وحسب معلوماتى البسيطة عن البورصة ان سعر السوق للسهم يتم تحديده باخر تنفيذ فى قائمتى العرض والطلب  
كيف يتم هذا فى بورصة  العملات؟ 
اقصد كيف تعمل البورصة فى حالات العملات 
وسؤال اخر  :Asvc:   
هل عمليات التداول خارج البورصة تؤثر فى سعر العملة؟ 
ومعذرة لكثرة الاسئلة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ووفقك الله اخى عبد الكريم 
> ربما انا استطع ايضاح وجهة نظرى 
> مثلا وحسب معلوماتى البسيطة عن البورصة ان سعر السوق للسهم يتم تحديده باخر تنفيذ فى قائمتى العرض والطلب  
> كيف يتم هذا فى بورصة  العملات؟ 
> اقصد كيف تعمل البورصة فى حالات العملات 
> وسؤال اخر   
> هل عمليات التداول خارج البورصة تؤثر فى سعر العملة؟ 
> ومعذرة لكثرة الاسئلة

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بارك الله فيك يا غالي , وانا في الخدمة في اي وقت  
والسوق العملات مثله مثل اي سوق في العالم يتحكم في اسعاره العرض والطلب , لكن في سوق العملات 93 % من المداولين فيه بنوك كبيرة ومركزية , و 7 % الاخرى شركات وساطة ومتداولين صغار مثل حالاتنا , فلذلك ارقام الطلب العرض تكون حكرا على هذه البنوك , كما ان السوق يمتاز باللامركزية بعكس سوق الاسهم الذي تكون كل شيء فيه مركزي ويخضع لسلطة ادارة السوق , فلذلك من الصعب جدا الحصول على ارقام الطلب والعرض ( الفوليوم ) او حجم التداول . 
فالنسبة للتداول خارج اوقات البورصة فهي تؤثر بالطبع وان كان التأثير بسيط , بسبب عدم تداول البنوك الكبيرة بها . 
وفقك الله

----------


## ابومقرن

> يا غالي المؤشرات التي تفعل هذه كثيرة جدا , وليس المهم في الاسهم , المهم على اي اساس تخرج هذه الاسهم  
> وانا انصحك تراجع هذا القسم , بعد ان تحدد طلبك بالضبط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
> وفقك الله

 ياغالي اذا الموشرات كثييره دلني ع وااحد فقققط  
انا والله مبتدأ وولاسف اني حوولت 2000 دولار وبديتت اخخسر كل واحد يرميني ع موووشر  
وانا بصراحه حبيتهـا ياغالي  
ممكن تدلني ياغالي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ياغالي اذا الموشرات كثييره دلني ع وااحد فقققط  
> انا والله مبتدأ وولاسف اني حوولت 2000 دولار وبديتت اخخسر كل واحد يرميني ع موووشر  
> وانا بصراحه حبيتهـا ياغالي  
> ممكن تدلني ياغالي

 
خذ نصيحتي يا غالي واترك الحساب الحقيقي الحين , وافتح حساب ديمو , وابدأ التعلم في الورشة التي اعطيتك رابطها  
لانك اذا استمريت بهذه الحالة راح تخسر كل الرصيد - لا قدر الله -   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## BODYYYYYYYYY

الاخ عبد الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا انك وضعت رابط الورشة بجد احسن ورشة فى الدنيا
و اقوى مؤشر فعلا
انا بقالى اسبوعين شغال على المؤشر على الديمو و نتائجه ما شاء الله
بس ليا سؤال ازاى ارفق شارت فى مشاركة على المنتدى
و ايضا ارفاق لينك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الاخ عبد الكريم 
> جزاك الله خيرا انك وضعت رابط الورشة بجد احسن ورشة فى الدنيا
> و اقوى مؤشر فعلا
> انا بقالى اسبوعين شغال على المؤشر على الديمو و نتائجه ما شاء الله
> بس ليا سؤال ازاى ارفق شارت فى مشاركة على المنتدى
> و ايضا ارفاق لينك

 حياك الله أخي العزيز  
لارفاق رابط في المشاركة , اكتب عنوان الورشة او عنوان الموضوع ثم ضلل  الكلام الذي لو ضغطت عليه يحيلك الى الرابط  
مثلا   ورشة عمل اقوى مؤشر قمم وقيعان ودعم ومقاومة في العالم 
بعد ما تضلله , اضغط على صورة الكرة الارضية كما هو موضح في الصورة المرفقة , تخرج لك نافدة صغيرة , اكتب فيها لينك الورشة  
والشرح في الصورة    
=========== 
لارفاق شارت لديك طريقتين  
1 : الاولى : شارت في وسط الكلام , وشرحها اولا ان ترفع شارت على مركز رفع الملفات الخاص بالمنتدى وهذا رابطه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploader.php 
وبعدها تضغط على ايقونة ارفاق شارت ( علمت عليها في الصورة السابقة ) وتلصق الرابط الشارت الذي رفعته على مركز الرفع في النافدة التي تخرج لك , ثم تضغط موافق  
الطريقة الثانية , ووضيفتها ارفاق شارت في آخر المشاركة , وتجد ايقونها في الصورة المرفقة في الاسفل    
وفقك الله

----------


## ahmed fathi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> بارك الله فيك يا غالي , وانا في الخدمة في اي وقت  
> والسوق العملات مثله مثل اي سوق في العالم يتحكم في اسعاره العرض والطلب , لكن في سوق العملات 93 % من المداولين فيه بنوك كبيرة ومركزية , و 7 % الاخرى شركات وساطة ومتداولين صغار مثل حالاتنا , فلذلك ارقام الطلب العرض تكون حكرا على هذه البنوك , كما ان السوق يمتاز باللامركزية بعكس سوق الاسهم الذي تكون كل شيء فيه مركزي ويخضع لسلطة ادارة السوق , فلذلك من الصعب جدا الحصول على ارقام الطلب والعرض ( الفوليوم ) او حجم التداول . 
> فالنسبة للتداول خارج اوقات البورصة فهي تؤثر بالطبع وان كان التأثير بسيط , بسبب عدم تداول البنوك الكبيرة بها . 
> وفقك الله

 شكرا اخى الكريم عبدالكريم 
وهل الفوليم بعد انتهاء التدوال فى الشمعة(حسب ما تعطيه شركات الوساطة) يعبر عن حجم التداول الحقيقى ام هو فقط حجم التداول داخل الشركة فقط؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم  
هذا الفوليوم للشركة فقط , ولا يدل من قريب او بعيد بفوليوم السوق الحقيقي .

----------


## لولو111

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال
 كل مااضيف اقوى مؤشر للقمم والقيعان للميتا اروح افتح الشارت ولا الاقيه!!!  مع العلم اني اضفت من قبل اكثر من مؤشر وبدون مشاكل!!

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال
>  كل مااضيف اقوى مؤشر للقمم والقيعان للميتا اروح افتح الشارت ولا الاقيه!!!  مع العلم اني اضفت من قبل اكثر من مؤشر وبدون مشاكل!!

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
والله يااخي الاسباب التي من المحتمل ان تكون وراء هذه المشكلة كثيرة  
منها نسخة الميتاتريدرعندك , فحاول ان تعيد تنصيبها  وانا انصحك تستخدم البرنامج الذي ارفقتها للاخ باسل قبل ايام ( ارجع كم صفحة من هذا الموضوع ) , او المؤشر نفسه النسخة التي عندك عاطلة فحاول ان تحمله مرة اخرى . او ان المؤشر نفسه تم تحميله لكن لا يظهر في القائمة التقليدية فلام نبحث عنه في قوائم المؤشرات الاخرى . 
حاول مع هذه الحلول والله يعينك على حل مشكلتك  :Good:

----------


## ahmed fathi

> السلام عليكم  
> هذا الفوليوم للشركة فقط , ولا يدل من قريب او بعيد بفوليوم السوق الحقيقي .

 بعض النماذج كالرأس - كتفين تكن معتمدة نسبة نجاحها على حجم التدوال  :016:  فكيف نستطيع استخدام النماذج فى الفوركس؟!

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بعض النماذج كالرأس - كتفين تكن معتمدة نسبة نجاحها على حجم التدوال  فكيف نستطيع استخدام النماذج فى الفوركس؟!

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بنمنشي حالنا ببعض الادوات التحليلية الاخرى , كالمؤشرات او التحليل الاليوتي وغيره .

----------


## ابومقرن

> خذ نصيحتي يا غالي واترك الحساب الحقيقي الحين , وافتح حساب ديمو , وابدأ التعلم في الورشة التي اعطيتك رابطها  
> لانك اذا استمريت بهذه الحالة راح تخسر كل الرصيد - لا قدر الله -  
> ورشة عمل اقوى مؤشر قمم وقيعان ودعم ومقاومة في العالم 
> وفقك الله

 يعطيك الف عافيه اخووي 
وباخذ بنصييحتك ياغالي  
بو مقرن

----------


## subzero

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا عضو مبتدئ في المتداول العربي وبصراحة ده شرف كبير جدا ليا اني اكون عضو في المنتدى ده 
انا كان عندي سؤال للاخوة الخبراء بس قبل ما اقول السؤال كنت عايز بس اشكر الاسماء الكبيرة اللي معانا هنا في المنتدى وكل اللي بيقدمو النصائح للمبتدئين وبيمدولهم اديهم بالمساعده لاني بصراحة ماشفتش حب الخير ده في مكان تاني وبدون اي مقابل طبعا انا في دماغي اسماء كتير جدا بس مش عايز اذكرها بس عشان منساش حد بس بجد في هنا ناس في المنتدى مهما الواحد قال مش هيوفيلها حقها و ده بس من خلال متابعتي للمنتدى قبل ما اشترك فيه وقبل حتى مااعرف اي حاجة في الفوركس بس حبيت جدا الروح اللي موجودة بين الاخوة الاعضاء وبعضهم وحبهم للخير للجميع
ااااااااااسف جدا ع الاطالة بس كنت عايز اقول الكلمتين دول...... 
استفساري بقى هل يوجد برنامج للتداول عن طريق الموبايل لشركة اف اكس سول؟؟؟ مع العلم ان موبايلي مش ويندوز موبايل ولا حاجة ده nokia n73

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> انا عضو مبتدئ في المتداول العربي وبصراحة ده شرف كبير جدا ليا اني اكون عضو في المنتدى ده 
> انا كان عندي سؤال للاخوة الخبراء بس قبل ما اقول السؤال كنت عايز بس اشكر الاسماء الكبيرة اللي معانا هنا في المنتدى وكل اللي بيقدمو النصائح للمبتدئين وبيمدولهم اديهم بالمساعده لاني بصراحة ماشفتش حب الخير ده في مكان تاني وبدون اي مقابل طبعا انا في دماغي اسماء كتير جدا بس مش عايز اذكرها بس عشان منساش حد بس بجد في هنا ناس في المنتدى مهما الواحد قال مش هيوفيلها حقها و ده بس من خلال متابعتي للمنتدى قبل ما اشترك فيه وقبل حتى مااعرف اي حاجة في الفوركس بس حبيت جدا الروح اللي موجودة بين الاخوة الاعضاء وبعضهم وحبهم للخير للجميع
> ااااااااااسف جدا ع الاطالة بس كنت عايز اقول الكلمتين دول...... 
> استفساري بقى هل يوجد برنامج للتداول عن طريق الموبايل لشركة اف اكس سول؟؟؟ مع العلم ان موبايلي مش ويندوز موبايل ولا حاجة ده nokia n73

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اهلا وسهلا بك في المتداول العربي يا غالي , والشرف لينا انك تنظم الينا  :Eh S(7):  
بالنسبة للبرنامج فستطيع ان تحمل برنامج التداول على الجوال من هذا الرابط   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/trading/gts-mobile.asp 
طبعا : اذا لم يكن لديك حساب حقيقي في الشركة فلازم تسجل في حسابي ديمو الاول , تستطيع ان تفعل هذا من خلال هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount/ 
تجد اربع خيارات , اختر فرع بريطانيا uk والبرنامج gts

----------


## subzero

شكرااااا جزيلا ياباشا على الرد الوافي والسريع وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل يمكن ان اثبت الهدف ووقف خسارة علي 15 او 30
مثلا عندكم اشتري عمله يكون الهدف والوقف تلقيائيا محدد بدون ماحسب واضعها في الخانه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هل يمكن ان اثبت الهدف ووقف خسارة علي 15 او 30
> مثلا عندكم اشتري عمله يكون الهدف والوقف تلقيائيا محدد بدون ماحسب واضعها في الخانه

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اذا كنت تستخدم الميتاتريدر وتجيد لغة البرمجة , فيمكنك برمجة اكسبيرت او سكربت يقوم بذلك

----------


## limo_trader

اخى الكريم عبد الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو منك شرح الترينينج ستوب وكيفية العمل به وفائدته علما بانى اعمل مع شركة سولوشن فرع بريطانيا 
جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## limo_trader

معذرة اختلط على الامر 
اقصد التريلنج استوب

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اطلع يا غالي على هذا الموضوع , ولوعندك اي سؤال انا في الخدمة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## د/محمود

شكرا

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل يوجد موشر يرسم الترند منيح بشكل الي ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
مؤشر الاخ جمال بسيس في موضوعه ورشة اقوى مؤشر في العالم , يرسم ترندات ومستويات افقية  
انصج به , او استعمل خاصبة البحث في منتدى الاكسبيرتات والمؤشرات  , لاني اعتقد ان مررت بكم مؤشر هناك له نفس الفكرة  
وفقك الله

----------


## limo_trader

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اطلع يا غالي على هذا الموضوع , ولوعندك اي سؤال انا في الخدمة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27422.html 
> وفقك الله

 جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## limo_trader

من اين على منصة سولوشن اقدر اعمل اوامر مستقبليه بحيث ان السعر لما يوصل لرقم معين يفعل الاوردر سواء شراء او بيع 
اسف على كثرة الاسئله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> من اين على منصة سولوشن اقدر اعمل اوامر مستقبليه بحيث ان السعر لما يوصل لرقم معين يفعل الاوردر سواء شراء او بيع 
> اسف على كثرة الاسئله

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اضغط على العملة التي تريد ان تتداول عليها ,ثم اضغط على أعلى القائمة ( كما قي الصورة ) , واخترالامر الذي يناسبك  
وياريت يا غالي تتدرب على هذه الاوامر في حساب ديمو  :Good:

----------


## limo_trader

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> اضغط على العملة التي تريد ان تتداول عليها ,ثم اضغط على أعلى القائمة ( كما قي الصورة ) , واخترالامر الذي يناسبك  
> وياريت يا غالي تتدرب على هذه الاوامر في حساب ديمو

 الف شكر وجزاك الله كل الخير استاذنا عبد الكريم

----------


## nani26

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   يا جماعه انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه , انا نفسى ادخل فى مجال الفوركس   بس للاسف مش عارفه اعمل ايه حاولت انى اقرا كتير بس بقيت بجيب كلمه من الشرق وكلمة من الغرب  حاسة انى تايهه والوقت عمال بيعدى وانا بجد نفسى ابتدى صح فى المجال ده  انا عايزه اعرف بس اعمل ايه عشان اقدر انى ابتدى بدايه صحيحه   يعنى ايه اول حاجه لازم اتعلمها , انا محتاجه بجد حد يقولى على الخطوات بترتيبها   لانى بجد انا نفسى ادخل فى المجال ده من زمان وعندى حاجات كتير جدااااااااااا فيه   بس كل شوية اقرا حاجه وبعد كده الاقى ان المفروض كنت اقرا حاجه تانيه قبلها   لما خلااااااااااااااااااااص حاسه ان المعلومات كلها دخلت فى بعضها   وبينى وبينكم من شوية الحاجات اللى عرفتها عن الفوركس حسيت ان الموضوع كبير اوووووى  وده قلقنى اكتر .  فا يا ريت بجد اللى يقدر يوضح لى الصورة شوية يبقى بجد ميرسى جداااااا ليه   ارجوكم ..... ارجوكم ...... ارجوكم   معلش طولت عليكم   بس ياريت ما تنسونيش بقى   فى انتظار الرد   اختكم فى الله   نــــــــــــــانـــــــــى

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تفضلي هذا الموضوع الذي فيه ترتيب رائع للمواضيع , وانت احكمي على مستواك , وابدأ في الدراسة على حسب فهمك للمنهج   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
على العموم : المفروض يكون بعد الدراسة ( ومعها ) المفروض يكون لديك بعض التطبيق في ورشة جماعية مع الزملاء  
يعني  تختاري ورشة تناسب نوع تفضليه من التحليل , وتبدئي في التطبيق والتعلم من خبرات اصحاب الورشة التي تختاريها  
انا ارشح لك هذه الورش   :Good:    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86113.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81607.html 
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## nani26

بجد ميرسى جدااااااا أ/ عبد الكريم    على الاهتمام والرد سريعا    ويا رب تبقى هى دى البداية الصحيحه ليا    وربنا يجازيك ويجازى كل فريق العمل كل خير على المجهود الرائع ده    اختكم فى الله   نـــــــــانــــــــــى

----------


## the_investor

السلام عليكم  
كان عندى طلب واتمنى ان يفيدنى احد جزاكم الله خيرا  
كنت اريد هذا الكتاب حيث انى وجدة هنا فى موضوع على شكل مشاركات ولكنى كنت اريدة كامل على شكل كتاب سواء word او PDF او اى صيغة المهم يكون كامل  
اشكركم جزيلا للمساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اتمنى يكون عندك مشرفنا الغالى عبد الكريم :D

----------


## أحمد السعيد

_السادة الزملاء_  _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _كثيرا ما أسمع عن نجمة دوجى و أهميتها أرجو شرح معناها و ياريت ارفاق شارت_  _كذلك أرجو شرح مصطلح مارجن_  _بارك الله فيكم ولكم جزيل الشكر_   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> كان عندى طلب واتمنى ان يفيدنى احد جزاكم الله خيرا  
> كنت اريد هذا الكتاب حيث انى وجدة هنا فى موضوع على شكل مشاركات ولكنى كنت اريدة كامل على شكل كتاب سواء word او PDF او اى صيغة المهم يكون كامل  
> اشكركم جزيلا للمساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا 
> اتمنى يكون عندك مشرفنا الغالى عبد الكريم :D

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ما اسم الكتاب الذي تريده يا غالي , لاني لم افهم طلبك بالضبط  
انتظرك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> _السادة الزملاء_  _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _كثيرا ما أسمع عن نجمة دوجى و أهميتها أرجو شرح معناها و ياريت ارفاق شارت_  _كذلك أرجو شرح مصطلح مارجن_  _بارك الله فيكم ولكم جزيل الشكر_

 
تفضل هذا الموضوع    نماذج الشموع اليابانية 
بالنسبة للمارجن : فهو الهامش المحجوز الذي تحجزه الشركة كتأمين من حسابك , لكي تضمن في حالة الخسارة ان الخسارة لا تمتد اكثر من حسابك . 
والمارجن كول : هو نداء الهامش , هذا يعني ان خسارتك اكبر من رصيدك فتقوم الشركة فتسييل رصيدك لان الخسارة بتكون هنا اكبر من قدرة حسابك  
وفقك الله

----------


## أحمد السعيد

_ألف شكر لك اخى الكريم عبد الكريم_

----------


## the_investor

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> ما اسم الكتاب الذي تريده يا غالي , لاني لم افهم طلبك بالضبط  
> انتظرك

 اسف لقد نسيت ان اكتب اسم الكتاب 
هذا هو ( أساسيات التداول في العملات والأسهم والعقود المستقبلية ) 
وموجود فى هذا الموضوع 
ولكن الاخ صاحب الموضوع لم يتمكن من رفعة على حسب مشاركتة فارسلة فى شكل مشاركات اتمنى ان اجدة عند حضرتك كامل  
ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اسف لقد نسيت ان اكتب اسم الكتاب 
> هذا هو ( أساسيات التداول في العملات والأسهم والعقود المستقبلية ) 
> وموجود فى هذا الموضوع 
> ولكن الاخ صاحب الموضوع لم يتمكن من رفعة على حسب مشاركتة فارسلة فى شكل مشاركات اتمنى ان اجدة عند حضرتك كامل  
> ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا

  تفضل الكتاب في المرفقات   :Eh S(7):  
وانا ارشح لك هذا الكتاب كذلك .   كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة  
وفقك الله

----------


## the_investor

> تفضل الكتاب في المرفقات   
> وانا ارشح لك هذا الكتاب كذلك .   كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة  
> وفقك الله

 
اشكرك اخى الكريم عبد الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيرا  
وبالفعل قد قمت بقراءة كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة من قبل وفعلا كتاب مميز من المتداول العربى وبارك الله فى كل القائمين على الموقع وجزاهم خيرا

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم .. 
 الاخوة الأكارم ... عندي مشكلة بدأت معي منذ أيام قلائل .. و هي أنني كلما فتحت الميتا أجد أن التول بار ( Tool Bar) يختفي ، و شريط الأدوات بكامله غير موجود ( أدوات الرسم ، الفريمات ، الخ ) ، اذ لا بد أن ادخل على فيو ( view ) حتى أنزل و اضع الأدوات من جديد هكذا دواليك في كل مرة أفتح الميتا . فلماذا لا يثبت عندي شريط الأدوات مثل كل مرة ؟ ما السبب ؟ و كيف اجعله دائما موجود كالعادة ؟؟ 
 و شكرا لكم

----------


## ENG ESlAM

سوالى هو ازاى استفيد من الاخبار و اية هو معاد صدورها و لما اجبها اعمل اية؟ 
و سوال تانى
دوقت اليابان معرضة لسول جامدة يا ترى دة ممكن ياثر على عملتها بالسلب لانى سمعت انهم هيظطرو يغلقو مدن عندهم؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم .. 
>  الاخوة الأكارم ... عندي مشكلة بدأت معي منذ أيام قلائل .. و هي أنني كلما فتحت الميتا أجد أن التول بار ( Tool Bar) يختفي ، و شريط الأدوات بكامله غير موجود ( أدوات الرسم ، الفريمات ، الخ ) ، اذ لا بد أن ادخل على فيو ( view ) حتى أنزل و اضع الأدوات من جديد هكذا دواليك في كل مرة أفتح الميتا . فلماذا لا يثبت عندي شريط الأدوات مثل كل مرة ؟ ما السبب ؟ و كيف اجعله دائما موجود كالعادة ؟؟ 
>  و شكرا لكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
المفروض  انه لا يختفي لوحده , هذا يدل على وجود خطأ ما في النسخة اللي منصبها على جهازك , لذا انصحك ان تزيل نسخة الميتاتريدر اللي منصبها على جهازك باستخدام البرنامج التنضيف الذي ارفقته للاخ باسل قبل ايام , ثم تنصب البرنامج من جديد . 
وياريت تحمل نسخة جديدة من موقع الشركة التي تتعامل معها  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سوالى هو ازاى استفيد من الاخبار و اية هو معاد صدورها و لما اجبها اعمل اية؟ 
> و سوال تانى
> دوقت اليابان معرضة لسول جامدة يا ترى دة ممكن ياثر على عملتها بالسلب لانى سمعت انهم هيظطرو يغلقو مدن عندهم؟

 
اذا كنت مبتدا انصحك اولا ان تعرف مواعيد صدور الاخبار المهمة وتحاول تجنب  التداول في مواعيد صدورها . وفي نفس الوقت تراقب سلوك العملة لكي تتعلم وتستفيد من الاخبار . 
ومواعيد صدور الاخبار على هذا الرابط ( المفكرة الاقتصادية )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
وهذا رابط في شرح للتعامل مع المفكرة الاقتصادية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75225.html 
وهذه روابط لمواضيع مهمة في التحليل الاخباري والاساسي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71439.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63150.html

----------


## ENG ESlAM

> اذا كنت مبتدا انصحك اولا ان تعرف مواعيد صدور الاخبار المهمة وتحاول تجنب  التداول في مواعيد صدورها . وفي نفس الوقت تراقب سلوك العملة لكي تتعلم وتستفيد من الاخبار . 
> ومواعيد صدور الاخبار على هذا الرابط ( المفكرة الاقتصادية )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
> وهذا رابط في شرح للتعامل مع المفكرة الاقتصادية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75225.html 
> وهذه روابط لمواضيع مهمة في التحليل الاخباري والاساسي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71439.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63150.html

 شكرا جدا جدا جدا على ردك يا استاذ عبد الكريم :Eh S(7):  
بس عندى استفسار تانى 
اية هى طبيعة كل زوج ؟  بمعنى انة ازواج سريعة الحركة و التذبذب و انة بطيئة وكدة
و اية اللى بيتحكم فى حركة كل زوج؟ 
معلش تقلت عليك :Icon10:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا جدا جدا جدا على ردك يا استاذ عبد الكريم 
> بس عندى استفسار تانى 
> اية هى طبيعة كل زوج ؟  بمعنى انة ازواج سريعة الحركة و التذبذب و انة بطيئة وكدة
> و اية اللى بيتحكم فى حركة كل زوج؟ 
> معلش تقلت عليك

 
يا غالي انا تحت امرك  
وطبيعة كل زوج حفسرهالك بمثال  
شوف اي سلعة في السوق , حتلاقي السلعة معينة بيتغيير سعرها دائما فتسمى سلعة غير ثابتة مثلا  
وسلعة أخرى مثلا دائما سعرها ثابت في كل المواسم فنقول ذي سلعة ثابتة او بطيئة الحركة وكذا  
افتح شارتات العملات على الفريمات الصغيرة وقارن بين حركة كل العملات وانت حتفهم  
والاخبار الاقتصادية او السياسية هي اللي بتحرك في سعر العملات بناء على قاعدة الطلب والعرض  
يعني لما تكون فيه اخبار حلوة على عملة معينة بيزيد سعرها لان الطلب بيكون اكبر من العرض , والعكس لما تكون فيه اخبار سلبية على اي عملة فالناس بتلجأ للبيع يعني العرض بيكون اكثر من الطلب فينخفض سعر العملة  
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## أحمد السعيد

_اخى الكريم عبد الكريم_  _لك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك_  _لى سؤال ؟؟؟؟_  _ما معنى الدايفر جنس وما هى طريقة المتاجرة من خلال الدايفر جنس_ _؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_  _بارك الله فيك و اجزل لك العطاء_  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> _اخى الكريم عبد الكريم_  _لك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك_  _لى سؤال ؟؟؟؟_  _ما معنى الدايفر جنس وما هى طريقة المتاجرة من خلال الدايفر جنس_ _؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_  _بارك الله فيك و اجزل لك العطاء_

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
في غالب الاحيان تتوافق  مؤشرات التذبذب مع حركة السعر , لكن اذا اختلف الاتجاه فهذا اسمه دايفرجنس  
يعني السعر يتجه الى الهبوط ويكون قيعان هابطة , لكن المؤشرات تتجه الى الصعود وتكون قيعان صاعدة فنسميه هنا دايفرجنس ايجابي ونتوقع ان يرتفع السعر فندخل شراء .  
والعكس مع الدايفرجنس السلبي , فعندما يتجه السعر الى الصعود , لكن مؤشرات التذبذب تتجه الى الهبوط وتكون قمم هابطة , فندخل بيع لاننا نتوقع ان يهبط السعر ويلحق بالمؤشرات فيها هبوطها  
ومن امثلة مؤشرات التذبذب RSI و CCI و الاستوكاستيك  
هذا شرح سريع للدايفرجنس , وسابحث لك عن شرح موسع عنه وهن طريقة المتاجرة به . 
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## eltrras

السلام عليكم بجد الموضوع اكثر من رائع بس مو عندى وقت اقراه كلة
سؤالى انى انا قرأت كثيرا عن كل شيىء تحليل فنى واساسى مؤشرات وكل شيىء لكنى ما طبقت عملى
اطلب منكم الان ماذا افعل؟؟؟وما الشيىء الذى يجب انا اركز على قرأتة واطبقة عملى(أقصد أهم الاشياء فى التحليل الفنى والكلاسيكى والموشرات؟؟وما هى افضل استراتجية اتبعها واطبق عليها؟؟؟
اسف على الاطالة وارجو وضع المواضيع التى ابدأ بها بترتيب حسب الاهمية
اسف مرة اخى على الاطالة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم بجد الموضوع اكثر من رائع بس مو عندى وقت اقراه كلة
> سؤالى انى انا قرأت كثيرا عن كل شيىء تحليل فنى واساسى مؤشرات وكل شيىء لكنى ما طبقت عملى
> اطلب منكم الان ماذا افعل؟؟؟وما الشيىء الذى يجب انا اركز على قرأتة واطبقة عملى(أقصد أهم الاشياء فى التحليل الفنى والكلاسيكى والموشرات؟؟وما هى افضل استراتجية اتبعها واطبق عليها؟؟؟
> اسف على الاطالة وارجو وضع المواضيع التى ابدأ بها بترتيب حسب الاهمية
> اسف مرة اخى على الاطالة

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
حياك الله أخي العزيز  :Regular Smile:  , بالنسبة لحالتك ولكي ترسخ المعلومات التي قرأتها وتستفيد منها او تصحح الخاطئ منها يجب ان تشترك في أحد الورشة وتحاول تطبق ما تعلمته عملي وسط جو جماعي لكي يصصح لك الاخوة تطبيقاتك العملية وفي نفس الوقت تتعلم من تطبيقاتهم العملية . 
وانا سأختار لك بعض الورش وانت اختار منها ما يناسبك  .   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86113.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81607.html 
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## أحمد السعيد

الإخوة الكرام 
أين المبدع وضاح العطار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الإخوة الكرام 
> أين المبدع وضاح العطار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 مشغول في عمله الخاص يا غالي

----------


## wassim

مجهود جبار يامشرفناالله يعطيك العافية فضلا لا امرا تنزل ملفات الفيبوناتشي وشكرا

----------


## nasa2009

يا اخوان كيف ادخل على موضوع الاستاذ نور الدين

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مجهود جبار يامشرفناالله يعطيك العافية فضلا لا امرا تنزل ملفات الفيبوناتشي وشكرا

 
الله يسلمك ويعافيك يا غالي 
ولم أفهم اي ملفات الفايبوناتشي تريد يا غالي  
على العموم عليك بهذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html 
او هذا     
وفقك الله   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يا اخوان كيف ادخل على موضوع الاستاذ نور الدين

 تجده في   منتدى العملات العالمية  
وهذا رابط الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85022.html

----------


## داي ترايدر

السلام عليكم  اخواني أريد كتاب الفوركس للمبتدئين و شكرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تفضل استاذنا الغالي   الفوركس خطوة بخطوة

----------


## elkaws

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
هل يمكن وضع أمر معلّق بيع أو شراء على برنامج افكسول؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> هل يمكن وضع أمر معلّق بيع أو شراء على برنامج افكسول؟

 
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يمكنك بالطبع , وانظر الى الصورة المرفقة , ويا تتدرب عليه في حساب ديمو    
او ادخل الى هذا الرابط وشاهد الشروحات .  http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/learnin...ls/gts-pro.asp

----------


## mohammad_fx

ممكن اسامي العملات 
كالملكي والكيبل وغيرها من الاسماء المشهورة او الدارجه لها

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن اسامي العملات 
> كالملكي والكيبل وغيرها من الاسماء المشهورة او الدارجه لها

 
السلام عليكم  
الملكي : اليورو مقابل الباوند  EUR/GPB 
الكيبل : الباوند مقابل الدولار GPB/USD 
المجنون : الباوند مقابل الين  GPB/JPY 
الساحر : الدولار مقابل الين   USD/JPY 
الكيوي : النيوزيلندي مقابل الدولار  NZD/USD 
هذا ما اذكره الان , وان قابلك اسم ولم تفهمهم فابحث لك عن رمزه ان شاء الله  
وفقك الله

----------


## elkaws

> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> يمكنك بالطبع , وانظر الى الصورة المرفقة , ويا تتدرب عليه في حساب ديمو    
> او ادخل الى هذا الرابط وشاهد الشروحات .  http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/learnin...ls/gts-pro.asp

 أخي اكريم  أشكرك على الرد المقنع  ووفّقكمالله .

----------


## داي ترايدر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   تفضل استاذنا الغالي   الفوركس خطوة بخطوة

 جزاك الله خير كتاب و لا أروع :Eh S(7):  تحياتي و تقديري

----------


## afahmaf

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## wassim

شكرا استاذنا الغالي عبد الكريم بيك طلب تاني بعد اذن حضرتك اي دراسة او شرح موسع عن الاسكالبينج

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا استاذنا الغالي عبد الكريم بيك طلب تاني بعد اذن حضرتك اي دراسة او شرح موسع عن الاسكالبينج

 
يا مية هلا بالحبايب  
و ما فهمت يا غالي , انت بدك استراتيجيات للاسكالبنج , ام تريد شرح وتعريف له .

----------


## محمد 2001

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  _ممكن أجد شرح باللغة العربية لشموع الهيكن أشي heikn ashi_

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
تجده في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t89511.html

----------


## محمد 2001

استاذنا الفاضل
   تحية طيبة
 أنا متابع لهذا الموضوع ومنزل جميع الفيديوهات لا يوجد فيهم كتاب لشرح هذة الشموع 
 جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

ممتاز يا غالي , فهذا الموضوع رائع , والاخ محمد قائم بكل اللازم هناك , جزاه الله كل خير 
يمكنك بالطبع ان تسأله عن شرح ميسر لهذه الشموع . 
وفقك الله  :Good:

----------


## صالح الزحيف

السلام عليكم  اخواني الاعزاء لدي سؤال في شركة FXCM قالو بأن لديهم 6 استراتيجيات الذي فهمته هو ان هذه الاستراتيجيات تنصب 3 توصيات تقريبا لزوج العملة  ارجوا منكم  من لديه خبرة عن هذه الشركة وخاصة مدى نجاح توصياتها يخبرني وجزاكم الله خيراااا

----------


## emadtur

ممكن اي شخص يساعدني ويقلي طريقة تركيب السيستم  على الميتا تريد الملفات  metter order.dll    singelupdate

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  اخواني الاعزاء لدي سؤال في شركة FXCM قالو بأن لديهم 6 استراتيجيات الذي فهمته هو ان هذه الاستراتيجيات تنصب 3 توصيات تقريبا لزوج العملة  ارجوا منكم  من لديه خبرة عن هذه الشركة وخاصة مدى نجاح توصياتها يخبرني وجزاكم الله خيراااا

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الشركة باذن الله ممتازة , وبالنسبة للطرق والاستراتيجيات فالمفروض انك انت تحكم عليها بنفسك من خلال التجربة  
من جهة أخرى اذا كانت مجرد توصيات ولن يقوموا بتعليمك اي طريقة  فالافضل انك تختار اي طريقة من الطرق الموجودة في قسم العملات العام وتتعلمها بنفسك ثم تتاجر بها - بعد اتقانها - على حسابك  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن اي شخص يساعدني ويقلي طريقة تركيب السيستم  على الميتا تريد الملفات  metter order.dll    singelupdate

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
 الله أعلم  :Regular Smile:  , وياريت ياغالي تتجه الى قسم المؤشرات والبرمجة وتفتح موضوع جديد هناك لكي يجيب عليك الاخوة المبرمجين والمتخصصين في البرمجة  
بارك الله فيك  :Good:

----------


## القدس لنا

اخوانى  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
  تقطة الارتكاز ما هى  شرح  موجز  لو سمحوتى  بمعنى نقطة الارتكاز وكيف استفيد منها

----------


## الصامد

السلام عليكم  
أستاذي الفضل كيف استطيع حساب الرينج اليومي للعملة او هل هناك موقع يعطي الرينج اليومي للعملات او اذا كان يتوفر لديكم جدول عن رينج للعملات محتاج اعرف هذه المعلومة مهم جدا 
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخوانى  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
>   تقطة الارتكاز ما هى  شرح  موجز  لو سمحوتى  بمعنى نقطة الارتكاز وكيف استفيد منها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ما فهمت عليك يا غالي ممكن المزيد من التوضيح

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> أستاذي الفضل كيف استطيع حساب الرينج اليومي للعملة او هل هناك موقع يعطي الرينج اليومي للعملات او اذا كان يتوفر لديكم جدول عن رينج للعملات محتاج اعرف هذه المعلومة مهم جدا 
> وبارك الله فيكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا اعلم موقع يحسب هذه الارقام , ولا املك جدول عن رينج العملات  :Regular Smile:  لكن يوجد مؤشر في الميتاتريدر اسمه  Average True Range وهو مشروح في هذه الموضوع وان شاء الله يفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t82374.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## lasource

لماذا عندما اسطب بعض المؤشرات على الميتا تريدر لا تظهر لي 
ما المشكل المرجو الافاذة 
شكرااا على هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لماذا عندما اسطب بعض المؤشرات على الميتا تريدر لا تظهر لي 
> ما المشكل المرجو الافاذة 
> شكرااا على هذا الموضوع الرائع

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حاول ان تتاكد من جودة المؤشرات , ولا حاول ان تتاكد من انك وضعت المؤشرات في المجلد الصحيح , ولا تنسى ان تغلق الميتاتريدر ثم تفتحه من جديد عند اضافة كل مؤشر  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## العواد الصغير

هل يوجد لشركة fxcm مكتب بلبنان

----------


## fsherman

السلام عليكم  
ما معنى أن الحساب إتلكود....؟؟؟؟ ولماذا يتلكود الحساب...؟؟؟
 وشكراً مقدماً 
وهل أجد رابط لبرنامج شركة North finance

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم
ارجو الشرح المفصل واذا امكن بالصور عن ماذا يعني كلا من : Higher lows Lower Highs 
للضرورة 
وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هل يوجد لشركة fxcm مكتب بلبنان

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اعتقد ان المكتب الذي في لبنان لاحد وكلائهم وليس فرعا رسميا للشركة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> ما معنى أن الحساب إتلكود....؟؟؟؟ ولماذا يتلكود الحساب...؟؟؟
>  وشكراً مقدماً 
> وهل أجد رابط لبرنامج شركة North finance

 
اتلوكد ؟  
اول مرة اسمع بهذه الكلمة  :Big Grin:  
ممكن تكتب لنا هذه الكلمة باللغة الاصلية التي قرأتها بها قبل ان تترجمها او على الاقل انت شفتها في اي مكان بالضبط . 
بالنسبة لرابط الشركة فياريت تبحث عنه في جوجل لاني لم أجده

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم
ارجو الشرح المفصل واذا امكن بالصور عن ماذا يعني كلا من : Higher lows Lower Highs 
للضرورة 
وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> ارجو الشرح المفصل واذا امكن بالصور عن ماذا يعني كلا من : Higher lows Lower Highs 
> للضرورة 
> وتحياتي للجميع

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
Higher lows : القيعان المتصاعدة , اي كل قاع اعلى من القاع الذي على يساره على الشارت , ويسمى الخط الذي نوصل به هذه القيعان بخط الترند الصاعد  
Lower Highs : القمم الهابطة : اي ان كل قمة اخفض من القمة التي على يسارها على الشارت , ويسمى الخط الذي نوصل به هذه القمم بخط الترند الهابط  
ولمزيد من التفاصيل والصور اطلع على هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90819.html  
وفقك الله

----------


## ayman_am76

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> Higher lows : القيعان المتصاعدة , اي كل قاع اعلى من القاع الذي على يساره على الشارت , ويسمى الخط الذي نوصل به هذه القيعان بخط الترند الصاعد  
> Lower Highs : القمم الهابطة : اي ان كل قمة اخفض من القمة التي على يسارها على الشارت , ويسمى الخط الذي نوصل به هذه القمم بخط الترند الهابط  
> ولمزيد من التفاصيل والصور اطلع على هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90819.html  
> وفقك الله

  
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## توفيق12

اريد ان اتعرف على انواع هيئة الرقابة للفوركس

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
هذه روابط أشهر الهيئات الرقابية حول العالم  
الولايات المتحدة الامريكية   www.nfa.futures.org 
بريطانيا   www.cftc.gov 
استراليا   www.asic.gov.au

----------


## subzero

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت اخ عبد الكريم معلش هتقل عليك انا كنت طلبت من حضرتك برنامج gts mobile من فترة وحضرتك قلتلي اللينك اللي هنزله منه وفعلا دخلت وسجلت وكل حاجة بس لمل اجي انزل البرنامج يقولي no downloads available مش عارف المشكلة في ايه؟؟؟؟؟
وياريت لو في اي حد عنده البرنامج ده ممكن يرفعهولي ع طول بدون ما الجأ للموقع عشان تعبت جدا مش عارف انزله ولا من ع الكمبيوتر ولا من ع الموبايل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع العلم انا موبايلي nokia n73
شكراااااااااا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> لو سمحت اخ عبد الكريم معلش هتقل عليك انا كنت طلبت من حضرتك برنامج gts mobile من فترة وحضرتك قلتلي اللينك اللي هنزله منه وفعلا دخلت وسجلت وكل حاجة بس لمل اجي انزل البرنامج يقولي no downloads available مش عارف المشكلة في ايه؟؟؟؟؟
> وياريت لو في اي حد عنده البرنامج ده ممكن يرفعهولي ع طول بدون ما الجأ للموقع عشان تعبت جدا مش عارف انزله ولا من ع الكمبيوتر ولا من ع الموبايل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مع العلم انا موبايلي nokia n73
> شكراااااااااا

  تفضل يا غالي  
ان شاء الله النسخ التي في هذا الموضوع تتوافق مع جوالك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t91318-2.html 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## subzero

شكراااااااا 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 مشكور جدا بجد اخ عبد الكريم وربنا يتقبل دعائي لك لان ده اللي اقدر اقدمهولك بس ربنا يتقبل

----------


## نون

ممكن فضلا لا أمرا  أحد يشرح لي صفحة الاخبار هذه ؟؟ وكيف أتعامل معها ؟؟  http://www.forexfactory.com/

----------


## firasss

السلام عليكم 
ممكن شرح مؤشرات استراتيجية الاستاذ بوحة (صبح الصبح)
بطريقة سهلة
جزاكم الله كل خير مقدما

----------


## firasss

وماهي أهداف العملات الاخرى غير المجنون

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن فضلا لا أمرا  أحد يشرح لي صفحة الاخبار هذه ؟؟ وكيف أتعامل معها ؟؟  http://www.forexfactory.com/

 
تفضل اطلع على مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية  
عربية وموثقة وورائها فريق عمل كامل لتحديثها اولا باول   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
وهذا شرح ميسر وبسيط لها من أعداد الاستاذ محمد العزب  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75225.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن شرح مؤشرات استراتيجية الاستاذ بوحة (صبح الصبح)
> بطريقة سهلة
> جزاكم الله كل خير مقدما

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تفضل هذا الرابط لشرح كل المؤشرات ( سواء مؤشرات هذه الاستراتيجية او غيرها )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وماهي أهداف العملات الاخرى غير المجنون

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
هذا الموضوع لاستفسارات المبتدئين يا غالي وليس للمتاجرة   :Regular Smile:  
ياريت تتوجه الى المنتدى العام ومطالعة الورش التي هناك لتعرف منها وجهات نظر اصحابها حيال حركة العملات المتوقعة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f4.html 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## firasss

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور أخ عبد الكريم

----------


## نون

كل الشكر لك

----------


## abdullah alajmi

السلام عليكم
اخواني انا مبتدئ في تداول العملات والسؤال ما هي شركات الوساطه الخاليه من الفؤاد الربويه ومسجله لدى الهيئات الرقابيه وتنصحون بها
لكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني انا مبتدئ في تداول العملات والسؤال ما هي شركات الوساطه الخاليه من الفؤاد الربويه ومسجله لدى الهيئات الرقابيه وتنصحون بها
> لكم مني جزيل الشكر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
المنتدى وكيل لاثنين من اكبر الشركات العالمية FXCM & FXSOL   
تفضل هذا الرابط للاطلاع على مميزات هذه الشركات , ولو عندك اي سؤال عليهم لا تتردد في سؤال   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/sponsors/ 
وفقك الله

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم.
ممكن مؤشر البايفت للايام السابقه.
الشكر ولاحترام للجميع

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم.
> ممكن مؤشر البايفت للايام السابقه.
> الشكر ولاحترام للجميع

 تفضل   :Regular Smile:

----------


## abdullah alajmi

الى الاخ عبدالكريم
شكرا على الافاده وجزاك الله الف خبر

----------


## wassim

مشرفنا العزيز مالي غيرك ارجو منك وضع رابط تحميل برنامج التريد ميتاتريدر4 لانو فتل راسي عليه ومالقيته

----------


## wassim

مشرفنا الغالي وينك

----------


## نون

هل صحيح ان شركة فاكس سول تم ايقافها من السعوديه ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مشرفنا العزيز مالي غيرك ارجو منك وضع رابط تحميل برنامج التريد ميتاتريدر4 لانو فتل راسي عليه ومالقيته

  

> مشرفنا الغالي وينك

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اعتذر منك عن التأخير , فقد كنت في الصلاة   :Regular Smile:  
وهذا الرابط   http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/trading/metatrader.asp

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هل صحيح ان شركة فاكس سول تم ايقافها من السعوديه ؟؟

 
قصة الايقاف قديمة , وهي عامة لكل شركات الفوركس وليس لشركة معينة , وطبعا على ارض الواقع تلاحظ ان هناك بنوك تطبق هذا الايقاف وبنوك أكثر لا تطبقه . 
والحمد لله الشباب في خدمة عملاء المنتدى لديهم خبرة كبيرة في التعامل مع مثل هذه المشاكل , فياريت تتواصل معهم اذا اردت تفاصيل اكثر , وان شاء الله يساعدوك في التحويل ان شاء الله  
وفقك الله

----------


## نون

اشكرك على التوضيح وسرعة الرد

----------


## subzero

السلام عليكم لو سمحت كان عندي استفسار بخصوص استمارة إلغاء الفوائد الربوية الخاصة بشركة اف اكس سول أولا في بداية الاستمارة طالبين رقم الحساب وأنا مش عندي حساب أصلا يبقى اسيبها فاضيه ولا أعمل ايه؟ ثانيا طالبين اسم العميل الأساسي مطبوعا طب ماهي الاستمارة بصيغة pdf‏ هطبع عليها ازاي؟؟ شكرا واسف ع الاطاله

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الورقة ارسلها الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العرب بدون كتابة الرقم  ما في مشاكل ان شاء الله  
هذا الايميل [email protected] 
بالنسبة لكتابة اسمك فانا استعملت برنامج SnagIt 9 لفتح الورقة به ثم كتابة باناتك واعادة ارسالها عبر الايميل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61415.html 
لاحظ انك مطالب ان توقع بخط يدك لذا حتسحبها على ورقة , فيمكن تملأ كل البيانات بخط دك ثم تسحبها وترسلها الى الايميل  
وفقك الله

----------


## subzero

شكرا ألف شكر ربنا يحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## subzero

معلش اخي عبد الكريم اخر خانتين برضو اللي  فيهم "موافقة اف اكس سليوشن بواسطة" و"التاريخ" بنسيبهم فاضيين تمام؟؟؟؟ والوسيط المعرف المتداول العربي؟؟ و "الاسم الاول/اسم العائلة" يعني الاسم ثنائي؟؟؟

----------


## subzero

معلش اخ عبد الكريم استحملني بس مش عاوز اعمل حاجة غلط وبعدين اتعطل حضرتك عارف الحاجات دي بتاخد وقت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> معلش اخي عبد الكريم اخر خانتين برضو اللي  فيهم "موافقة اف اكس سليوشن بواسطة" و"التاريخ" بنسيبهم فاضيين تمام؟؟؟؟ والوسيط المعرف المتداول العربي؟؟ و "الاسم الاول/اسم العائلة" يعني الاسم ثنائي؟؟؟

 
الشرح في الصورة المرفقة  :Big Grin:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> معلش اخ عبد الكريم استحملني بس مش عاوز اعمل حاجة غلط وبعدين اتعطل حضرتك عارف الحاجات دي بتاخد وقت

 
يا غالي انت في عيوننا   :Good:  
بس انا كنت بدور على الصورة اللي فيها الشرح  
وطبعا احنا فتحنا خدمة جديدة لله الحمد , وهي الشات الحي لخدمة العملاء   https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php 
الخدمة فتحت مخصوص لمساعدتك في الامور المستعجلة  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## subzero

شكرااااااا جزيلا اخ عبد الكريم والله حضرتك بتحرجني دايما بذوقك ده  :Big Grin:

----------


## SHARK-32

بارك الله فيك استاذ عبد الكريم  
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقوم به في حدمة اخوتك

----------


## big boss2910

سؤال للإخوه الخبراء
ما هى العلاقة بين حجم التداول وإتجاه الترند بمعنى هل اذا ارتفع حجم التداول فى ساعة معينة او فى شمعة ساعة او اربع ساعات يعنى ذلك ارتفاع الترند خلال تلك الفترة . وما هو احسن المؤشرات التى تدل على حجم التداول علما اننى اتداول على محطة vt trader  الخاصة بشركة cmsوفيها مؤشر  volume  لكنى لا أعرف كيفية الاستفادة منه ....وشكرا لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سؤال للإخوه الخبراء
> ما هى العلاقة بين حجم التداول وإتجاه الترند بمعنى هل اذا ارتفع حجم التداول فى ساعة معينة او فى شمعة ساعة او اربع ساعات يعنى ذلك ارتفاع الترند خلال تلك الفترة . وما هو احسن المؤشرات التى تدل على حجم التداول علما اننى اتداول على محطة vt trader  الخاصة بشركة cmsوفيها مؤشر  volume  لكنى لا أعرف كيفية الاستفادة منه ....وشكرا لكم

 
من المفترض ان يكون حجم التداول ( الفوليوم ) مفيد جدا , لانه يدل على الاتجاه السائد في السوق , عيبه انه من الصعب جدا الحصول عليه لان سوق الفوركس لا يمتاز بالمركزية , بعكس سوق الاسهم الذي يكون فيه الفوليوم معروف وواضح لمركزية سوق الاسهم . 
اما بالنسبة للقراءات التي يعطيك اياه البرنامج الذي ذكرته فهو خاص باحجام التداول داخل الشركة فقط , وطبعا هذا غير مفيد لانه لا يدل على حجم التداول في السوق كله  
وفقك الله

----------


## mos

اخ عبد الكريم هاد التشات مباشر يعني الواحد بدردش مباشرة مع الخبراء .........اذا متل مو انا فهمت هيك بيتعلم الواحد اكتر والله واسرع بكتير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخ عبد الكريم هاد التشات مباشر يعني الواحد بدردش مباشرة مع الخبراء .........اذا متل مو انا فهمت هيك بيتعلم الواحد اكتر والله واسرع بكتير

  لو تقصد الشات الذي ارفقت رابطه امس فهذا مخصص لخدمة عملاء المتداول العربي  
يعني لمساعدتهم في اجراءات فتح الحساب والرد على استفساراتهم وحل مشاكلهم  بعد الفتح يا غالي

----------


## mooh

السلام للجميع
ممكن سؤال,انا شغال على الميتاتريد4 ديمو من شهرين,وفجأه وقف عن العمل واعطاني
مسج(غير قادر عن المتاجره)
ممكن أحد يعطيني لسبب ولحل

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام للجميع
> ممكن سؤال,انا شغال على الميتاتريد4 ديمو من شهرين,وفجأه وقف عن العمل واعطاني
> مسج(غير قادر عن المتاجره)
> ممكن أحد يعطيني لسبب ولحل

 
اعتقد ان السبب والله اعلم ان الحساب انتهى مدته التجريبية , ويجب ان تفتح حساب جديد  
اضغط على كلمة ملف بالاعلى , ثم اخترمنها : فتح حساب , واملأ بياناتك واضغط  NEXT 
ولا تنسى ان تعلم على خانة : اوافق الاشتراك الى نشرتكم الاخبارية

----------


## mooh

استاذي عبدالكريم
انا فعلت ما قلت,لكن لم يتعدل الامر.
النتيجه كما هي(غير قادر للمتاجره)
قمت ايضا بحذفه واعادة تحميله وبقى الحال كما هو.
الرجاء حل مشكلتي حيث اريد فتح حساب حقيقي بعد فتره قصيره.
ولك مني كل الاحترام ولتقدير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> استاذي عبدالكريم
> انا فعلت ما قلت,لكن لم يتعدل الامر.
> النتيجه كما هي(غير قادر للمتاجره)
> قمت ايضا بحذفه واعادة تحميله وبقى الحال كما هو.
> الرجاء حل مشكلتي حيث اريد فتح حساب حقيقي بعد فتره قصيره.
> ولك مني كل الاحترام ولتقدير

 
والله يا غالي مش عارف السبب بالتحديد  
عناك اسباب عديدة : منها الفايرفوول , او سيرفر الشركة مغلق او عطلان اليوم , اتصالك بالنت , مشكلة في النسخة نفسها  
عموما يا ريت تجرب هذا الرابط وتحمل الميتارتيدر من اول وجديد  
ميتاتريدر fxsol فرع استراليا   http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/trading/metatrader.asp

----------


## mooh

رح اعمل على تنزيله ,و ان شاء الله تصلح الامور.
مشكووووووووووور كثير يا استاذنا لكبير
 واحنا مغلبينك كتير معنا.تحملنا.
الله يوفقك ويوفقنا اجمعين

----------


## mooh

مشيت الامور بحمد الله
مشكور استاذي عبد الكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

الحمد لله رب العالمين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## allsa8

مرحباااااااااا اخوان .. 
عندي اسئلة و أكون شاكر لكم لو تجيبون عليهم :  
قررت افتح حساب حقيقي عن طريق المتداول العربي ..
1-اخترت مبدئياً شركة FxSol UK .. هل منكم عنده ملاحظة أو نصيحة في الاختيار ؟ 
2-بعد التسجيل لحساب حقيقي عن طريق ملء بياناتي الشخصية و ارسال نسخ الاثبات لفريق المتداول العربي .. هل هناك رسوم فتح حساب حقيقي ؟ أو عمولة أدفعها للمتداول العربي؟ 
3-بعد فتح الحساب كيف يمكنني تحويل رأس المال للحساب ؟ و هل هناك عمولة عند التحويل؟ 
شكراً لكم ..

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مرحباااااااااا اخوان .. 
> عندي اسئلة و أكون شاكر لكم لو تجيبون عليهم :  
> قررت افتح حساب حقيقي عن طريق المتداول العربي ..
> 1-اخترت مبدئياً شركة FxSol UK .. هل منكم عنده ملاحظة أو نصيحة في الاختيار ؟ 
> 2-بعد التسجيل لحساب حقيقي عن طريق ملء بياناتي الشخصية و ارسال نسخ الاثبات لفريق المتداول العربي .. هل هناك رسوم فتح حساب حقيقي ؟ أو عمولة أدفعها للمتداول العربي؟ 
> 3-بعد فتح الحساب كيف يمكنني تحويل رأس المال للحساب ؟ و هل هناك عمولة عند التحويل؟ 
> شكراً لكم ..

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
وفقك الله في أختيارك  :Regular Smile:  , ولا توجد اي رسوم على فتح الحساب , سواء للشركة أو للمتداول العربي . 
ويمكنك تحويل للحساب عن طريق خيارين  
1 : التحويل البنكي , وهذا يأخد من الوقت يومين او ثلاثة , وللعلم البنك الذي في امريكا , والذي ستودع فيه حسابك يأخد عمولة ما بين 15 - 50 دولار من كل عملية تحويل , ويمكنك ان تسحب اموالك التي اودعتها ولو بعد ساعة من وصولها الى الحساب  :Regular Smile:  
2 : التحويل عن طريق البطافات ( فيزا وماستر كارد ) , وهذا يأخد من الوقت لكي يصل الى حسابك ساعات فقط . ولا يأخد البنك هنا ا عمولة , عيب هذه الطريقة انك لا تستطيع ان تسحب اموالك من البنك الا بعد مرور شهر من الايداع .

----------


## الامل المنشود

بصراحة انا حابة استثمر مبلغ صغير كبداية بس المشكلة اني ما بعرف حتي كيف ابدأ في هالموضوع وين اودع المال وكيف اختار الشركة الوسيطة وكيف ابيع واشتري يعني بصراحة ما بعرف اشي
بس انا متشجعة للموضوع كثير وحابة ابدا مشروع يدر عليا دخل مالي جيد 
انا من سكان فلسطين قطاع غزة وهلي هذه الشركات تتعامل مع بلدي 
ارجوكوم افيدوني
انا سمعت انه هناك شركات تتاجر في مالك مقابل نسبة من الارباح يعني من دون انا ما اكون اعرف اشي عن الموضوع انا برأس المال وهما بالخبرة والعمل
الرجاء الرد عليا 
كلي لمل بهذا المنتدي ان يوصلني لبر الامان وان اضع قدمي علي بداية الطرق

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
ان كنت مبتدئة في هذه السوق يا أختي فانصحك ان تتعلمي قبل ان تفتحي حساب وتودعي فه اموالك , لانك اذا دخلت بدون ان تتعلمي ستخسري اموالك في اسرع وقت  
انصحك ان تتريثي وان تتعلمي حبة حبة وعليك بالقسم التعليمي في المنتدى , او ادخلي على هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## mos

ممكن حدا يشرحلي مؤشر atr او اي مؤشر في الميتا تريدر 4 يقيس معدل الحركة اليومية للسعر ........والله يجزيكم كل خير ومشكورين سلف

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن حدا يشرحلي مؤشر atr او اي مؤشر في الميتا تريدر 4 يقيس معدل الحركة اليومية للسعر ........والله يجزيكم كل خير ومشكورين سلف

 
تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t82374.html

----------


## mos

> تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t82374.html

 الله يجزيك كل خير يا اخ عبد الكريم  والله الواحد فعلا ما بيعرف كيف بدو يشكرك .......بدعيلك الله يوفئك ويعطيك العافية .......امين

----------


## mos

عندي سؤالين لا أجد لهم جواب .........اول سؤال كيف اعلم سعر الافتتاح لزوج معين في بداية اليوم .........وثاني سؤال كيف اعلم ان السعرالحالي هو ضمن معدل الحركة اليومية للزوج ....انا اعلم ان المعدل ثابت حاليا وهو150 للفرنك و180 لليورو 220 للباوند بس كيف بعرف انو انا حاطط السعر المرتقب ضمن هذه الحركة .....لا اعلم ان كان سؤالي مفهوم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي سؤالين لا أجد لهم جواب .........اول سؤال كيف اعلم سعر الافتتاح لزوج معين في بداية اليوم .........وثاني سؤال كيف اعلم ان السعرالحالي هو ضمن معدل الحركة اليومية للزوج ....انا اعلم ان المعدل ثابت حاليا وهو150 للفرنك و180 لليورو 220 للباوند بس كيف بعرف انو انا حاطط السعر المرتقب ضمن هذه الحركة .....لا اعلم ان كان سؤالي مفهوم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
مرحبا اخي الكريم /
اسمحلي ارد عليك بعد اذن اخي العزيز عبد الكريم 
السؤال الاول / عن طريق الذهاب للفريم اليومي وتقف على شمعة اليوم الحالي الجديد وستظهر لك نافذة تحتوي على سعر الافتتاح واعلى سعر وصل له الزوج واقل سعر وصل له الزوج وستجد سعر الافتتاح الى جوار خانة : OPEN 
السؤال الثاني /، بعد ان تعرف سعر الافتتاح للزوج ستضيف اليه معدل الحركة اليومية سواء كانت 150 او 200 نقطة و ستقارن الناتج بالسعر المرتقب لديك اذا المجموع  بعد الاضافة اكبر من السعر  المرتقب اذا سيكون ضمن معدل الحركة , اما اذا كان المجموع اقل سيكون اعلي من معدل الحركة اليومي ..

----------


## subzero

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لو سمحتو أنا كنت عايز أعرف ايه هو الاكسبرت؟ لو في أي موضوع بيشرحه أو يوضح ايه هو أو بنستخدمه في ايه يبقى شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الاكسبيرت ببساطة : هو برنامج يبرمج على اساس انه يتداول بدلا عنك , ويقوم المبرمج ببرمجته لكي يدخل شراء او بيع وفق شروط مسبقة يحددها المبرمج مسبقا  
هنا الاكسبيرت اذا انطبقت هذه الشروط على الشارت فان الاكسبيرت ينفد العمليات حسب البرمجة , والاكسبيرت يركب على الميتاتريدر , ويحتاج لجهاز كمبيوتر وخط انترنت يشتغل 24 ساعة .

----------


## subzero

شكرا أخي الكريم ولكن هل هو مفيد عمليا؟ اقصد هل هو فعلا يقوم بالعمليات بشكل جيد وهل هناك اكسبرتات معروفة تقوم بعمل صفقات ناجحة؟
سؤال آخر بعد اذن حضرتك ماهو التحليل الرقمي وما الفرق بينه وبين التحليل الأساسي والفني؟ إذا في موضوع يقوم بشرحه ممكن حضرتك تحطهولي بدل ما اعطل حضرتك بالشرح وشكرا جزيلا..

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا أخي الكريم ولكن هل هو مفيد عمليا؟ اقصد هل هو فعلا يقوم بالعمليات بشكل جيد وهل هناك اكسبرتات معروفة تقوم بعمل صفقات ناجحة؟
> سؤال آخر بعد اذن حضرتك ماهو التحليل الرقمي وما الفرق بينه وبين التحليل الأساسي والفني؟ إذا في موضوع يقوم بشرحه ممكن حضرتك تحطهولي بدل ما اعطل حضرتك بالشرح وشكرا جزيلا..

 
بصفة عامة المتاجرة اليدوية افضل بكثير من الآلية  :Regular Smile:  وان كنا نسمع عن بعض الاكسبيرتات التي استطاع اصحابها برمجتها وهي تربح باستمرار , لكن لم بالنسبة لي انا لم اتحصل على اكسبيرت وكان هذا الاكسبيرت يغني تماما عن المتاجرة اليدوية , وفي نفس الوقت يكون ناجحا على طول العام .  
وللاخ العزيز وضاح عطار اكسبيرت يقول انه ناجح الا انه يقول ان نسبة الربح قليلة , وتريد عدة سنوات لكي عطيك الاكسبيرت ربح جديد , ان كنت مهنما له بحث لك عن رابط موضوعه .  
وانا لي موضوع في العام عن اكسبيرت ذو فكرة جددة , بعتمد على دمج التحليل الفن بالاكسبيرتات , فيمكنك الطلاع عليه , وهذا رابطه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92806.html 
بالبنسبة للتحليل الرقمي فهو تحليل يهتم بالارقام فقط , ولا ينظر اصحابه الى الشارت ابدا , ويعتمدون على معادلات رقمية خاصة بهم , وتعتمد في النهاية على سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق واعلى اقل سعر وصله السعر في فترة معينة ...  وهكذا

----------


## subzero

مشكور أخي الرائع عبدالكريم وجاري بإذن الله الاطلاع على موضوعك

----------


## mos

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
> مرحبا اخي الكريم /
> اسمحلي ارد عليك بعد اذن اخي العزيز عبد الكريم 
> السؤال الاول / عن طريق الذهاب للفريم اليومي وتقف على شمعة اليوم الحالي الجديد وستظهر لك نافذة تحتوي على سعر الافتتاح واعلى سعر وصل له الزوج واقل سعر وصل له الزوج وستجد سعر الافتتاح الى جوار خانة : OPEN 
> السؤال الثاني /، بعد ان تعرف سعر الافتتاح للزوج ستضيف اليه معدل الحركة اليومية سواء كانت 150 او 200 نقطة و ستقارن الناتج بالسعر المرتقب لديك اذا المجموع  بعد الاضافة اكبر من السعر  المرتقب اذا سيكون ضمن معدل الحركة , اما اذا كان المجموع اقل سيكون اعلي من معدل الحركة اليومي ..

 شكرا الك اخت رانيا ........فعلا كفيتي ووفيتي في الاجابة الله يبارك فيكي

----------


## mohammad_fx

ممكن رابط استرائجيه WMA

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن رابط استرائجيه WMA

 ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن هذه الاستراتيجية  
لم اجدها , ولم اسمع بها من قبل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohammad_fx

استرائجيه الواما 
تعمد علي تقاطع متوسط 5 و20 
وفلتر 200 يوم وموشر rsi

----------


## abdullah alajmi

السلام عليكم
ممكن رابط شرح استراتيجية الترند المكسور

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن رابط شرح استراتيجية الترند المكسور

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا اخي عبد الله 
اتفضل شرح وورشة عمل للطريقة مع اخي العزيز محمد مرزوق  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86113.html 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## abdullah alajmi

شكرا اختي رانيا على الإفاده

----------


## subzero

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم أريد ان أعرف يعني ايه رنج ويعني ايه رالي؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم لو سمحتم أريد ان أعرف يعني ايه رنج ويعني ايه رالي؟

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
رنج : معدل , وتستعمل في الفوركس بمعنى معدل حركة الزوج  
رنج يومي : معدل حركة الزوج اليومية   :Good:   
رالي : يستعملها الاعضاء لوصف حركة الزوج السريعة جدا  
اذا قال الاعضاء اليوم رالي للزوج , فهذا معناها ان الزوج تحرك حركة سرعة جدا . وهذه غالبا ما تكون وقت الاخبار المفاجئة  :Good:

----------


## نجم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،  
شكرا عميق للإخوة الكرام على مجهوداتهم الجبارة  
أنا متابع قديم لهذا السوق ولم تكن لي فرصة للعمل فيه تارة للإنشغال بالتخرج من الجامعة وتارة آخرى للإنشغال بوظيفة طاحنة لا ترحم  
وبناء على ذلك هل يوجد طريقة معينة أستطيع فيها دراسة السوق وعمل صفقات أسبوعية لعل هذا يتناسب مع وقتي حيث اني غير متفرغ ابدا إلا يوم الجمعة ونصف الخميس  
أرجو يا أخوان ان تفديوني بصراحة هل يوجد مكان في هذا السوق للمشغولين امثالي  
ولكم كل الشكر ووافر الإمتنان  
وأعتذر عن الإطالة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،  
> شكرا عميق للإخوة الكرام على مجهوداتهم الجبارة  
> أنا متابع قديم لهذا السوق ولم تكن لي فرصة للعمل فيه تارة للإنشغال بالتخرج من الجامعة وتارة آخرى للإنشغال بوظيفة طاحنة لا ترحم  
> وبناء على ذلك هل يوجد طريقة معينة أستطيع فيها دراسة السوق وعمل صفقات أسبوعية لعل هذا يتناسب مع وقتي حيث اني غير متفرغ ابدا إلا يوم الجمعة ونصف الخميس  
> أرجو يا أخوان ان تفديوني بصراحة هل يوجد مكان في هذا السوق للمشغولين امثالي  
> ولكم كل الشكر ووافر الإمتنان  
> وأعتذر عن الإطالة

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
يمكنك ان تشتغل على اغلب الاستراتيجيات الموجودة في منتدى العملات العام بفارق بسيط انك ستشتغل على الفريم اليومي او الاسبوعي  
يعني اختار الطريقة التي تناسبك واذا قال اصحابها على فريم الساعة او الاربع ساعات طبقها على الفريمات الكبيرة , ويمكنك بالطبع ان تراقب الاغلاقات اليومية , وهذ بتكون في آخر اليومي  
وهذا رابط المنتدى العام   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f4.html

----------


## نجم

أشكرك أخي على سرعة تفاعلكم 
سأبدء بالبحث والتطبيق .

----------


## subzero

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> رنج : معدل , وتستعمل في الفوركس بمعنى معدل حركة الزوج  
> رنج يومي : معدل حركة الزوج اليومية    
> رالي : يستعملها الاعضاء لوصف حركة الزوج السريعة جدا  
> اذا قال الاعضاء اليوم رالي للزوج , فهذا معناها ان الزوج تحرك حركة سرعة جدا . وهذه غالبا ما تكون وقت الاخبار المفاجئة

 شكرا جزيلا ياباشا وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله..
تحياتي

----------


## Rayeq

السلام عليكم   
عندي استفسار بالنسبة  للاستوكاستك   
ماهو ؟  
ومثل الصورة هنا    https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...-10-aethco.gif  
استراتيجية بن فريحان .. 
الخطوط  15  و 85  كيف اطلعها ؟  
تجي في الميتاترايدر ؟   
واشكرك على مجهوداتك.

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم   
> عندي استفسار بالنسبة  للاستوكاستك   
> ماهو ؟  
> ومثل الصورة هنا    https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...-10-aethco.gif  
> استراتيجية بن فريحان .. 
> الخطوط  15  و 85  كيف اطلعها ؟  
> تجي في الميتاترايدر ؟   
> واشكرك على مجهوداتك.

 
تفضل الشرح في الصور المرفقة

----------


## abdullah alajmi

السلام عليكم
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
أما بعد
أشكر جميع الإخوان و الأخوات القائمين على هذا الموضوع وعلى تجاوبهم السريع والمشفي لجميع تساؤلاتنا ( المبتدئين ) بكل صدر رحب.
والسؤال هو : ما هي أفضل المواقع أو أفضل طريقه لمعرفة الأخبار أول بأول في وقت نزولها
في الختام
أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضاه وأن يرزقني وإياكم من حيث لا نحتسب

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> أما بعد
> أشكر جميع الإخوان و الأخوات القائمين على هذا الموضوع وعلى تجاوبهم السريع والمشفي لجميع تساؤلاتنا ( المبتدئين ) بكل صدر رحب.
> والسؤال هو : ما هي أفضل المواقع أو أفضل طريقه لمعرفة الأخبار أول بأول في وقت نزولها
> في الختام
> أسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضاه وأن يرزقني وإياكم من حيث لا نحتسب

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يوجد في واجهة الموقع الرئيسية , أجندة كاملة للاخبار , وهي تحذث في كل لحظة بكل الاخبار , وتجدها على هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
وان اردت التحليلات التقارير اليومية فعليك بهذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/reports 
وفق الله الجميع للخير

----------


## abdullah alajmi

شكرا أخي عبدالكريم وجزاك الله خير

----------


## khalilooo

السلام عليكم
انا عايز افتح حساب عن طريق المنتدى وعايز اعرف برنامج التداول الى استخدمه

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم
> انا عايز افتح حساب عن طريق المنتدى وعايز اعرف برنامج التداول الى استخدمه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لفتح الحساب اليك هذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/openrealaccount/
لكن من الواضح ان حضرتك مبتدأ لذا انصحك بالتريث قليلا والتعلم جيدا ثم فتح الحساب الحقيقي 
واهديك هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html   :Eh S(7):

----------


## khalilooo

شكرا على الرد
وانا استخدم برنامج ميتا تريد منذ 6 اشهور فهل استطيع فتح حساب عن طريق المنتدى واستخدام برنامج ميتا تريد
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا على الرد
> وانا استخدم برنامج ميتا تريد منذ 6 اشهور فهل استطيع فتح حساب عن طريق المنتدى واستخدام برنامج ميتا تريد
> وشكرا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تستطيع يا غالي , فقط اختر الشركة التي تريدها من هذا الرابط  , ثم اختر البرنامج الذي تريده  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/openrealaccount 
وان كنت اتفق مع الاستاذ محمد ان فتح حساب حقيقي لا يكون الا بعد التعلم على الديمو فترة كافية , وليس تعلم فتح صفقات فقط , بل تتعلم على استراتيجية رابحة لفترة كافية  
وفقك الله يا غالي

----------


## knight09

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . . وجمعة مباركة..
الأسبوع الماضي أخبرني موظف بشركة الوساطة التي أتعامل معها بأن الصفقة إذا استمرت أكثر من أسبوعين فأن عمولة إضافية تحسب عليها إضافة إلى عمولة الصفقة نفسها فهل هذا صحيح؟ (السؤال هنا عن أزواج الفوركس)
تحياتي 
موسى

----------


## knight09

السلام عليكم مرة أخرى وتقبل الله عباداتكم في هذا اليوم الكريم..
سؤال آخر إن تفضلتم..
دخلت في صفقة على اليورو-إسترليني وكانت في البداية خاسرة، ولكن لاحظت أن أن الخسارة الكلية أكثر من مجموع الخسارة والعمولة، ولما سألت شركة الوساطة أجابت أن ذلك يحدث لأن الزوج يصنف على أنه Cross، بالإضافة أخبروني أن هذا الخسارة إذا تحولت إلى ربح فإن الربح أيضا سيكون أكثر من المتوقع..... ويرجع ذلك إلى أن حسابي بالدولار وما يحدث بسبب فرق الصرف..
فهل هذا صحيح.؟ 
شكرا لكم ... مع تحياتي 
موسى . .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . . وجمعة مباركة..
> الأسبوع الماضي أخبرني موظف بشركة الوساطة التي أتعامل معها بأن الصفقة إذا استمرت أكثر من أسبوعين فأن عمولة إضافية تحسب عليها إضافة إلى عمولة الصفقة نفسها فهل هذا صحيح؟ (السؤال هنا عن أزواج الفوركس)
> تحياتي 
> موسى

 
اغلب شركات الفوركس لا تفعل هذا , بل انها تلغي الفوائد الربوية بمجرد ان توقع على ورقة الغاء الفوائد الربوية لكي يصبح الحساب اسلامي بالكامل  
انا انصحك ان تبحث عن شركة لا تشترط هذا الكلام

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم مرة أخرى وتقبل الله عباداتكم في هذا اليوم الكريم..
> سؤال آخر إن تفضلتم..
> دخلت في صفقة على اليورو-إسترليني وكانت في البداية خاسرة، ولكن لاحظت أن أن الخسارة الكلية أكثر من مجموع الخسارة والعمولة، ولما سألت شركة الوساطة أجابت أن ذلك يحدث لأن الزوج يصنف على أنه Cross، بالإضافة أخبروني أن هذا الخسارة إذا تحولت إلى ربح فإن الربح أيضا سيكون أكثر من المتوقع..... ويرجع ذلك إلى أن حسابي بالدولار وما يحدث بسبب فرق الصرف..
> فهل هذا صحيح.؟ 
> شكرا لكم ... مع تحياتي 
> موسى . .

 
بصراحة اول مرة اسمع هذا الكلام  
المفروض الخسارة والربح لا تزيد الا بوجود مبرر واضح لذلك , ممكن انت  لم تفهم كلامه جيدا  :016:

----------


## knight09

> اغلب شركات الفوركس لا تفعل هذا , بل انها تلغي الفوائد الربوية بمجرد ان توقع على ورقة الغاء الفوائد الربوية لكي يصبح الحساب اسلامي بالكامل    انا انصحك ان تبحث عن شركة لا تشترط هذا الكلام

  أستاذ عبدالكريم ... أشكرك على الإجابة وسوف أتأكد من شخص آخر بالشركة لأني أتعامل مع هذه الشركة منذ سنة ولم أسمع عن هذا الأمر إلا فيما يخص بعض أنواع الغلات مثل القمح والكاكاو أو مثل القطن وهي أمور لم أتعامل معها.. وعلى كل حال سأتأكد أكثر من الشركة 
وشكرا لك  :Asvc:

----------


## knight09

> بصراحة اول مرة اسمع هذا الكلام    المفروض الخسارة والربح لا تزيد الا بوجود مبرر واضح لذلك , ممكن انت لم تفهم كلامه جيدا

  شكرا أستاذ عبدالكريم...
فيما يخص هذا الموضوع، فأنا لم ألاحظه إلا مؤخرا، وبالفعل يحدث معاي بالربح والخسارة، والقيمة تتزايد مع زيادة الربح أوالخسارة وكأن هناك نسبة مئوية من الربح أو الخسارة تضاف إلى القيمة الكلية...
وقد لاحظت أن عمود ال Profit  الموجود في الـ Terminal  يتيح للمستخدم إظهار القيمة إما على شكل نقاط Points أو As Term Currency أو As Deposit Currency ولو إخترت الخيار الثالث تظهر القيم الصحيحة للخسارة أو الربح،
أما الخيار الثاني فيظهر القيمة الظاهرية بدون الأخذ بالإعتبار فرق سعر الصرف من أحد الزوجين وإلى الدولار...
إن شاء الله يكون توضيحي واضح  :Emoticon1:   :Asvc:  
شكرا مقدما 
موسى  :016:

----------


## subzero

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كنت عايز أعرف ايه الفرق بين الاوامر المعلقة buy ‎entry ‎stop ‎‎& ‎buy ‎entry ‎limit‎?‎‏ ‏وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كنت عايز أعرف ايه الفرق بين الاوامر المعلقة buy ‎entry ‎stop ‎‎& ‎buy ‎entry ‎limit‎?‎‏ ‏وشكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته /  Buy limit هو الشراء على ارتداد   بمعنى ان نقطة الشراء التي نحددها تكون اسفل السعر الحالي ونتوقع هبوط  السعر الى هذه النقطة والارتداد منها لأعلى لذلك ندخل شراء بأمر Buy limit    Buy stop هو الشراء على اختراق او كسر  بمعنى ان نقطة الشراء التي نحددها تكون فوق السعر الحالي ونتوقع ارتفاع  السعر وكسر هذه النقطة لذلك ندخل من هذه النقطة شراء بأمر Buy stop    والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للبيع ...

----------


## subzero

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير يعني sell ‎limit ‎‏ ‏يكون اعلى السعر الحالي و sell stop  يكون ‏أسفله؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير يعني sell ‎limit ‎‏ ‏يكون اعلى السعر الحالي و sell stop  يكون ‏أسفله؟

 تمام كلامك كده  :Good:   sell limit هو البيع بسعر اعلى من  السعر الحالى  sell stop هو البيع بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى

----------


## subzero

شكرا جزيلاااا اخت رانيا واسف ع التأخر في الرد

----------


## محمد مزاحم

:016: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا مبتدأ فى الفوركس وكنت أخدت كورس من فتره قريبه 
وهو ده اللى كان السبب فى قلة مشاركاتى وأرجوا التكرم والرد على عند دخول صفه وبعد تحديد
التجاه والدعم والمقاومه عندما تكون الؤشرات بهذه الصوره ليست فى منطقة تشبع هل أدخل أم لا
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

بصفة عامة وليس هذا الكلام محصور بالحركة السعرية التي كانت قوية اليومين اللي فاتوا  
المؤشرات المفروض تكون متشبعة اكثر من كذا , لاني اعتقد انها في منتصف الطريق , وهي المنطقة التي فيها الآن تسمى منطقة الحيرة  
يعني لازم تستنى ان تتشبع المؤشرات اكثر من كذا  
وفقك الله

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .  عندي سؤال بارك الله فيكم .  لاحظت أنني عندما أقوم بوضع أوامر معلقه بيع أو شراء بسعر معين أقوم بتحديده على الشارت . أن هذا الامر لا يتنفذ  مع أن السعر قد وصل عنده فعلا . وكنت أظن أن هخذا عيب من الشركه وأنها لا تقوم بتنفيذ الأوامر بشكل دقيق .  لكنني بعد أن تأملت الوضع . وجدت أنني عندما أضع مثلا أمر شراء . عند نقطه معينه . فان السعر الذي على الشارت هو سعر البيع وليس سعر الشراء . وبالتالي قد يصل السعر عنده ولا يتفعل . وهذا معناه أنني يجب أن أحسب حساب السبريد . يعني لو كنت أريد السعر يتنفذ عن 50 ... فانني يجب أن أضع الطلب عند سعر 47 . على فرض أن السبريد 3 نقاط حتى يتم تنفيذ الأمر بدقه .  هل ملاحظتي هذه صحيحيه ؟؟؟  أرجو افادتي .  تحياتي وتقديري .

----------


## عبدالكريم

تقريبا صحيحة يا أخت هالة  :Regular Smile:  
السعر الذي على شارت هو سعر البيع , فاذا اردت ان تعملي عملية شراء فلازم تعملي حساب السبريد , بس في البيع ما في مشكلة ان شاء الله  
وفقك الله

----------


## hala2244

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hala2244

بخصوص الموفنج آفرج . 
ياريت لو تدلوني على اعدادات جيده أستطيع الاعتماد عليها على جميع الفريمات . لقد بحث في هذا الموضوع كثيرا . ووجدت أن كل شخص يضع اعدادات مختلفه ويمدح فيها . كثير جدا جدا حتى لم أعد أعرف أين منها الجيد وأيهم السئ . ومنهم من يستخدم أكثر من خط وتجد الشار مزحوم ولدرجة أنني لا أستطيع أن أرى الشموع . 
نصحني أحدهم أن أستخدم 30 50 100 150 200 300  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  
قلت له ... اين الشموع ؟؟؟  
ياريت تفيدوني بهذا الموضوع .

----------


## محمد مزاحم

جزاك الله كل خير على أهتمامك بنا ا/عبد الكريم

----------


## محمد مزاحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا فتحت صفقتين الأولى كانت أسترالى دولار بيع من 0.8920 وباستخدام مؤشر البولينجر والأستوكاستيك كان واضح أن السعر فى الهبوط زى الصوره دى  
والثانيه عكسها على الأسترالى يورو من سعر 1.4170 كما موضح فى الصوره 
والصفقتين ماشيين عكس الأستوكاستيك ممكن أعرف السبب وايه وجه الخطأ وكيف أميز بين التصحيح والأنعكاس وكيف تكون الفلتره السعريه والزمنيه للبولينجر فى الفوركس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزى الله كل القائمين على المنتدى كل خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :016:  :016:

----------


## abdullah alajmi

السلام عليكم
اخواني انا احاول اتعلم استراتيجية الترند المكسور لكن هناك بعض المصطلحات الخاصه بالشارتات مو عارفها مثل: مؤشر المومينتم - خط المائه - خطوط الموفينج - الفريم - نموذج هارمونيك
للعلم اني استحخدم منصه fxcm 
فهل هناك شروحات للشارتات وما هو افضل برنامج شارتات . وشكرا .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بخصوص الموفنج آفرج . 
> ياريت لو تدلوني على اعدادات جيده أستطيع الاعتماد عليها على جميع الفريمات . لقد بحث في هذا الموضوع كثيرا . ووجدت أن كل شخص يضع اعدادات مختلفه ويمدح فيها . كثير جدا جدا حتى لم أعد أعرف أين منها الجيد وأيهم السئ . ومنهم من يستخدم أكثر من خط وتجد الشار مزحوم ولدرجة أنني لا أستطيع أن أرى الشموع . 
> نصحني أحدهم أن أستخدم 30 50 100 150 200 300  
> قلت له ... اين الشموع ؟؟؟  
> ياريت تفيدوني بهذا الموضوع .

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
كل شخص وله طريق خاصة في التعامل مع الموفنج افريج  
هناك من يستعمل مستوى واحد للموفنج افريج لمستوي دعم اومقاومة وهذا غالبا ما يكون كبير مثلا 50 او 100 او 200  
وهناك من يستعمل عدة مستويات ويعتمد عليها في التقاطع كاشارة للبيع او شراء , وهذا غالبا ما يكون ارقام صغيرة مثلا تقاطع 9 مع 18 او 5 مع 15 وهكذا  
وهذه كلها تعتبر كادوات مساعدة في منظومة كاملة , ويجب ان تختاري ما يناسبك  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أنا فتحت صفقتين الأولى كانت أسترالى دولار بيع من 0.8920 وباستخدام مؤشر البولينجر والأستوكاستيك كان واضح أن السعر فى الهبوط زى الصوره دى  
> والثانيه عكسها على الأسترالى يورو من سعر 1.4170 كما موضح فى الصوره 
> والصفقتين ماشيين عكس الأستوكاستيك ممكن أعرف السبب وايه وجه الخطأ وكيف أميز بين التصحيح والأنعكاس وكيف تكون الفلتره السعريه والزمنيه للبولينجر فى الفوركس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزى الله كل القائمين على المنتدى كل خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بصفة عامة يا غالي السوق من يوم الخميس عنيف قليلا  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة لكيف تميز التصحيح والانعكاس , يجب عليك ان تتبع الترند , يعني لا تدخل في صفقات بيع الا عندما يكون الترند هابط , يعني تنظر ان يرتفع السعر قليلا ثم تدخل بيع  
والعكس مع الترند الصاعد , والذي يجب ان تكون أغلب عملاتك شراء , يعني تنظر ان يهبط ويصحح السعر قليلا ثم تدخل شراء  
في الترند الهابط , غالبا الصعود تصحيح لذلك لا نجازف وندخل شراء  
في الترند الصاعد , غالبا الهبوط تصحيح لذلك لا نجازف وندخل بيع  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني انا احاول اتعلم استراتيجية الترند المكسور لكن هناك بعض المصطلحات الخاصه بالشارتات مو عارفها مثل: مؤشر المومينتم - خط المائه - خطوط الموفينج - الفريم - نموذج هارمونيك
> للعلم اني استحخدم منصه fxcm 
> فهل هناك شروحات للشارتات وما هو افضل برنامج شارتات . وشكرا .

 
 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
مؤشر المومنتم : مؤشر مساعد , وتجده متوفر في  برنامج الميتاتريدر لقياس التشبع او الزخم على عملة ما  
خط المائة : مستوى في المؤشر , اذا وصله قراءة المؤشر يعطي دلاله على التشبع مثلا  
خطوط الموفنج : مؤشر مساعد , وتجده متوفر في  برنامج الميتاتريدر لقياس متوسط حركة السعر لمدة تختارها انت . 
الفريم : الفاصل الزمني على الشارت : دقيقة , 5 دقائق , ربع ساعة , نصف ساعة , ساعة , اربع ساعات , يومي , اسبوعي , شهري . 
نموذج الهارمونيك : علم متقدم في التحليل الفني يعتمد على ملاحظة تكون نماذج هندسية معينة على الشارت .  
بالنسبة لبرامج التحليل فالذي متوفر منها وهو مجاني وبسيط , ويساعدك كثيرا في التعلم هو الميتاتريدر , وأغلب الشركات تستعمله  
تفضل بفتح حساب ديمو على هذا الرابط , و اختر الايقونة التي مكتوب عليها  
(  فتح حساب تجريبي مع شركة FXSOL باستخدام برنامج الميتاتريدر )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount 
بالنسبة للشروحات فتفضل بمطالعة هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb 
وفقك الله

----------


## محمد مزاحم

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــور جداً بارك الله فيكم  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## ba7rany83

ضعت في عالم الفوركس و أحتاج الى دليل يدلني على الطريق لأتقن التحليل الفني .. 
قرأت في المقدمات و فهمتها  و عرفت أستخدم البرامج و تعلمت دروس قاسية في المتاجرة ..و الآن أريد تعلم ما بعد المقدمات .. 
و لكثرة الكتب احترت أيها أبدء و أيها أختار و كيف التسلسل.. مع العلم ما عندي مشكلة مع اللغة الانجليزية.. 
أبدء بكتاب جون مورفي التحليل الفني في الاسواق المالية technical ananlysis of the financial markets الذي انتهبت من اربعة فصول منه أم أنتقل و أبدء بكتاب مارتن برنق
technical analysis explained  على اعتبار انه أكثر تقدم ..
فاذا بدأت بكتاب جون مورفي .. سأحتاج لقراءه كتاب مارتن برنق بعده حسب كلام بعض الاخوة لان فيه مواضيع متقدمة ..  
و ما بعد هذين الكتابين .. تبدأ الدوامة .. فهناك الكثير من الكتب التي تتخصص في موضوع معين مثل استخدام الفيوناشي أو نظرية جان أو اليوت ويف أو بعض المؤئرات مثل الآر اس آي و الماكد و الستوكاستك و غيرها كثير من النظريات التي هدفها واحد و لا حاجة لدراستها كلها ... لدرجة اني احترت أيها أختار و أيها أترك .. فليس من المعقول ان أقرأ كل النظريات و تطبيقها .. و بالتالي عليي أن أختار طريقة واحدة للتحليل ..  
فما رأيكم بوضع خطة لي تدلني على الطريق و تمنع التشتيت ؟ و أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المساعدة و بذل الوقت في الاجابة على سؤالي ..

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ضعت في عالم الفوركس و أحتاج الى دليل يدلني على الطريق لأتقن التحليل الفني .. 
> قرأت في المقدمات و فهمتها  و عرفت أستخدم البرامج و تعلمت دروس قاسية في المتاجرة ..و الآن أريد تعلم ما بعد المقدمات .. 
> و لكثرة الكتب احترت أيها أبدء و أيها أختار و كيف التسلسل.. مع العلم ما عندي مشكلة مع اللغة الانجليزية.. 
> أبدء بكتاب جون مورفي التحليل الفني في الاسواق المالية technical ananlysis of the financial markets الذي انتهبت من اربعة فصول منه أم أنتقل و أبدء بكتاب مارتن برنق
> technical analysis explained  على اعتبار انه أكثر تقدم ..
> فاذا بدأت بكتاب جون مورفي .. سأحتاج لقراءه كتاب مارتن برنق بعده حسب كلام بعض الاخوة لان فيه مواضيع متقدمة ..  
> و ما بعد هذين الكتابين .. تبدأ الدوامة .. فهناك الكثير من الكتب التي تتخصص في موضوع معين مثل استخدام الفيوناشي أو نظرية جان أو اليوت ويف أو بعض المؤئرات مثل الآر اس آي و الماكد و الستوكاستك و غيرها كثير من النظريات التي هدفها واحد و لا حاجة لدراستها كلها ... لدرجة اني احترت أيها أختار و أيها أترك .. فليس من المعقول ان أقرأ كل النظريات و تطبيقها .. و بالتالي عليي أن أختار طريقة واحدة للتحليل ..  
> فما رأيكم بوضع خطة لي تدلني على الطريق و تمنع التشتيت ؟ و أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المساعدة و بذل الوقت في الاجابة على سؤالي ..

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
يا غالي لازم تسأل نفسك الاول  
هل انت بتقرأ هذه الكتب لكي تتخصص في علم التحليل الفني ام لكي تربح  
فاذا كان لطلب العلم والتخصص في هذا المجال فيجب هنا ان تسأل أحد الدكاترة او المختصيين في هذا العلم لكي يعطيك جدول مخصص للكتب التي يجب ان تقرأها , وطبعا انت لازم تعرف المجال الذي ستتخصص فيه هل هو تحليل فني ام اساسي ام تحليل اليوتي وهكذا .  
اذا كنت تقرأ التحليل لكي تربح فيكفيك ان تقرأ الكتب التي ذكرتها ثم تستغل وقتك الاخر ف المضاربة واكتساب الخيرة , فالخبرة العملية افضل من الف كتاب بعد ان تقرأ اساسيات التحليل الفني المتقدمة  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## majwaleedsol

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن ان تفيدنى حضرتك بتوقيتات بدايات و نهايات الاسواق
البريطانى - الاوروبى - الامريكى - اليابانى - الاسترالى 
اشكرك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> هل من الممكن ان تفيدنى حضرتك بتوقيتات بدايات و نهايات الاسواق
> البريطانى - الاوروبى - الامريكى - اليابانى - الاسترالى 
> اشكرك

 
تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71258.html

----------


## انسان طموح

في حال الفريمات الكبيرة زي الويكلي والديالي والاربع ساعات
هل الدعم والمقاومة بيكون سعر الاغلاق؟ ولا الشادوز shadows بتاعات الشمعة؟
يعني على خط الدعم والمقاومة بترسم على سعر الاغلاق ولا ارسمه على الهاي واللو للشمعة الي بيمثله الشادوز؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> في حال الفريمات الكبيرة زي الويكلي والديالي والاربع ساعات
> هل الدعم والمقاومة بيكون سعر الاغلاق؟ ولا الشادوز shadows بتاعات الشمعة؟
> يعني على خط الدعم والمقاومة بترسم على سعر الاغلاق ولا ارسمه على الهاي واللو للشمعة الي بيمثله الشادوز؟

 
في ناس كذا وفي ناس كذا   :Regular Smile:  
انا من الناس اللي ترسم على اعلى سعر وصله الزوج , يعني على الهاي واللو  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## hala2244

أستاذنا الكريم .  عندي سؤالين غايه في الأهميه . أتمنى أن تجاوبني عليهم .  السؤال الأول : ما رأي حضرتكك بالنماذج والقنوات والترندات التي تتكون على فريم الربع ساعه والخمس دقائق ؟؟؟ هل هي جيده وذات مصداقيه جيده ؟؟ ويمكن العمل عليها ؟؟؟ أنا بصراحه بقالي فتره بتابعها . ووجدت أنا جيده . لكن الأسبوع الماضي لا أدري لماذا كل الاختراقات كانت كاذبه . وكانت الصفقات تنقلب معي . واذا كانت جيده وأردت أن أعتمدها كاستراتيجيه . هل هناك مؤشر استخدمه للتميز بين الاختراق الكاذب من الاختراق الصادق .   السؤال الثاني .:  بخصوص الموفنج أفرج .  أنا أريد أن أستخدمه حتى أعرف اتجاه السعر . يعني لو أنا كنت فوق الموفنج أعرف أنني على اتجاه صاعد ولو كنت تحته أعرف أنني في اتجاه هابط . فما أنسب اعداد أستخدمه . هناك من نصحني ب 50  و 100  و200  و300  لكن أجد السعر فوق الخمسين وتحت المئه ويختلف من فريم للثاني . واحد طاع وواحد نازل ولم أعرف أميزهم وأصابني التشويش منهم .  أتمنى أن تساعدني .   
واذ

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أستاذنا الكريم .  عندي سؤالين غايه في الأهميه . أتمنى أن تجاوبني عليهم .  السؤال الأول : ما رأي حضرتكك بالنماذج والقنوات والترندات التي تتكون على فريم الربع ساعه والخمس دقائق ؟؟؟ هل هي جيده وذات مصداقيه جيده ؟؟ ويمكن العمل عليها ؟؟؟ أنا بصراحه بقالي فتره بتابعها . ووجدت أنا جيده . لكن الأسبوع الماضي لا أدري لماذا كل الاختراقات كانت كاذبه . وكانت الصفقات تنقلب معي . واذا كانت جيده وأردت أن أعتمدها كاستراتيجيه . هل هناك مؤشر استخدمه للتميز بين الاختراق الكاذب من الاختراق الصادق .   السؤال الثاني .:  بخصوص الموفنج أفرج .  أنا أريد أن أستخدمه حتى أعرف اتجاه السعر . يعني لو أنا كنت فوق الموفنج أعرف أنني على اتجاه صاعد ولو كنت تحته أعرف أنني في اتجاه هابط . فما أنسب اعداد أستخدمه . هناك من نصحني ب 50  و 100  و200  و300  لكن أجد السعر فوق الخمسين وتحت المئه ويختلف من فريم للثاني . واحد طاع وواحد نازل ولم أعرف أميزهم وأصابني التشويش منهم .  أتمنى أن تساعدني .   
> واذ

 
بالنسبة للادوات الكلاسيكية فهي رائعة على كل الفريمات من الربع ساعة وفوق , الخمس دقائق والدقيقة غالبا ما تكون الرؤية فيها مشوشة وغير صادقة لكثر التذبذب على هذه الفريمات  
بالنسبة للورشة فهناك ورشة قديمة كانت تعتمد على فريم الربع ساعة فقط , والنتائج كانت اكثر من رائعة , واسمها حديث الشارت , ويمكنك البدا في ورشة جديدة باسمك متى ما احببت ذلك  
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فكل على حسب طريقته  
انا كنت استخدم RSI 14 واستخدم مستوى 40 كمستوى دعم , ومستوى 60 كمستوى مقاومة , واذا توافق كسر هذه المستويات مع كسر النماذج او القنوات فاعتبر ان هذا تأكيد لهذا الكسر .  
بالنسبة للموفنج فاكيد ستلاحظي الاختلاف اذا انتقلت ما بين الفريمات لان المتوسط سيتغير اذا تغير الفريم  
مثلا : متوسط 50 على شارت الساعة فهذا يعني متوسط 50 ساعة  
بينما متوسط 50 على شارت الاربع ساعات فهذا يعني متوسط 50 شمعة 4 ساعات وهكذا  
بالنسبة لارقام المتوسطات فعلى حسب متاجرتك , وهل هي طويلة المدى ام قصيرة المدة  
فالمتاجرين متوسطي المدى غالبا لا يتخطون متوسط 50 , وهذا الرقم رائع بصراحة  
بينما المتاجرين طويلي المدى فغالبا ما يعتمدون على الارقام من 100 وفوق وهكذا  
الخلاصة : اختاري ما يناسبك انت

----------


## hala2244

> بالنسبة للادوات الكلاسيكية فهي رائعة على كل الفريمات من الربع ساعة وفوق , الخمس دقائق والدقيقة غالبا ما تكون الرؤية فيها مشوشة وغير صادقة لكثر التذبذب على هذه الفريمات   بالنسبة للورشة فهناك ورشة قديمة كانت تعتمد على فريم الربع ساعة فقط , والنتائج كانت اكثر من رائعة , واسمها حديث الشارت , ويمكنك البدا في ورشة جديدة باسمك متى ما احببت ذلك   بالنسبة للمؤشرات فكل على حسب طريقته   انا كنت استخدم RSI 14 واستخدم مستوى 40 كمستوى دعم , ومستوى 60 كمستوى مقاومة , واذا توافق كسر هذه المستويات مع كسر النماذج او القنوات فاعتبر ان هذا تأكيد لهذا الكسر .   بالنسبة للموفنج فاكيد ستلاحظي الاختلاف اذا انتقلت ما بين الفريمات لان المتوسط سيتغير اذا تغير الفريم   مثلا : متوسط 50 على شارت الساعة فهذا يعني متوسط 50 ساعة   بينما متوسط 50 على شارت الاربع ساعات فهذا يعني متوسط 50 شمعة 4 ساعات وهكذا   بالنسبة لارقام المتوسطات فعلى حسب متاجرتك , وهل هي طويلة المدى ام قصيرة المدة   فالمتاجرين متوسطي المدى غالبا لا يتخطون متوسط 50 , وهذا الرقم رائع بصراحة   بينما المتاجرين طويلي المدى فغالبا ما يعتمدون على الارقام من 100 وفوق وهكذا   الخلاصة : اختاري ما يناسبك انت

 ما هوا أنا بسأل حضرتك لأني بصراحه مش عارفه أختار . 
أنا متاجره متوسطه الى قصيرة المدى . يعني شغلي على الساعه والربع ساعه فقط . 
أريد متوسط قوي أعتمد عليه وأنا على الربع ساعه . يعني لو أنا وجدت فرصه شراء على الربع ساعه . لكني كنت تحت المتوسط فلن أدخل . حتى تصعد الشموع فوق هذا المتوسط . 
فهل متوسط 50  سمبل كفايه ؟؟؟ 
والأهم من هذا . اذا أردت الدخول على الربع ساعه . فهل يجب علي أن أنظر الى الساعه أيضا . يعني لو كنت تحت المتوسط على الربع ساعه . بينما أنا فوق المتوسط على الساعه يبقى القرار حيكون ايه ؟؟؟ وهل يجب أن أنتظر اتفاق الفريمين على الأقل ؟؟؟  
هذه الأسئله مهمه جدا بالنسبة لي لأنها تساعدني على بناء أستراتيجيتي التي أذا نجحت باذن الله سأطرحها بين أيديكم ليستفيد منها الجميع . 
بالنسبة لمؤشر rsi سأضيفه الأن جزاك الله كل خير . 
بانتظار ردك .

----------


## hala2244

بخصوص ال RSI
لماذا مستوين ؟؟ الا يعتبر مستوى 50 كافي ؟؟؟ 
وما هو الحال لو أتت الفرصه وكان المؤشر في المنتصف بين الأربعين والعشرين ؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ما هوا أنا بسأل حضرتك لأني بصراحه مش عارفه أختار . 
> أنا متاجره متوسطه الى قصيرة المدى . يعني شغلي على الساعه والربع ساعه فقط . 
> أريد متوسط قوي أعتمد عليه وأنا على الربع ساعه . يعني لو أنا وجدت فرصه شراء على الربع ساعه . لكني كنت تحت المتوسط فلن أدخل . حتى تصعد الشموع فوق هذا المتوسط . 
> فهل متوسط 50  سمبل كفايه ؟؟؟ 
> والأهم من هذا . اذا أردت الدخول على الربع ساعه . فهل يجب علي أن أنظر الى الساعه أيضا . يعني لو كنت تحت المتوسط على الربع ساعه . بينما أنا فوق المتوسط على الساعه يبقى القرار حيكون ايه ؟؟؟ وهل يجب أن أنتظر اتفاق الفريمين على الأقل ؟؟؟  
> هذه الأسئله مهمه جدا بالنسبة لي لأنها تساعدني على بناء أستراتيجيتي التي أذا نجحت باذن الله سأطرحها بين أيديكم ليستفيد منها الجميع . 
> بالنسبة لمؤشر rsi سأضيفه الأن جزاك الله كل خير . 
> بانتظار ردك .

 جربي الخمسين فما تحت وان شاء الله يزبط معاك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بخصوص ال RSI
> لماذا مستوين ؟؟ الا يعتبر مستوى 50 كافي ؟؟؟ 
> وما هو الحال لو أتت الفرصه وكان المؤشر في المنتصف بين الأربعين والعشرين ؟؟؟

 
حسب رايي والله أعلم ان مستوى 50 يعني مستوى الحيرة ولم يتحدد اتجاه الزوج بعد  
بينما اذا تخطى أحد المستويات الاخرى ( 40 او 60 ) , وكان هذا متوافقا مع كسر النموذج على الشارت فهذا تأكيد جيد لنجاح هذا الكسر  
ياريت تجربي هذا الكلام على الديمو

----------


## hala2244

بالتأكيد سيدي 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## hala2244

أستاذنا الكريم .  سمعت من بعض المحللين . أنه يقول : عندما تجد فرصه للدخول وأنت على فريم الربع ساعه مثلا . فعليك أن تنظر على الفريم الأكبر منه والأصغر منه .  الأكبر منه لتتأكد أنك على الاتجاه الصحيح . فاذا كنت تريد الدخول شراء على الربع ساعه فالقي نظره على فريم الساعه أو النصف ساعه . اذا وجدت أن المؤشرات متفقه بالشراء فهذا يعني أنك في الاتجاه الصحيح .   أما الفريم الأصغر من . يعني الخمس دقائق . فهو لاقتناص الفرصه من أولها .   أنا بصراحه مش فاهمه شو المقصود ؟؟ أنا لا أستطيع أن أدخل على فريم الخمس دقائق بل أن تتحقق كل الشروط على فريم الربع ساعه . وأحيانا كثيره أدخل على فريم الخمس دقائق . وأجد الربع ساعه قلب معايا .   ممكن توضحلي المقصود . وهل هذا الكلام مظبوط والا حكي فاضي ؟؟؟   تحياتي .

----------


## عبدالكريم

لا مو حكي فاضي  
ادخلي على هذا الموضوع سيساعدك ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t77639.html 
ولاحظي ان الربط بين الفريمات مفد جدا , لكن يحتاج الى ان تفهمي الربط اولا كيف , وثم تفهمي كيف يتعامل مؤشرك مع الفريمات المختلفة وهذا يكون بالملاجظة المستمرة لحركة المؤشر وتقارينيها بحركة العملة نفسها  
وفقك الله

----------


## hala2244

> لا مو حكي فاضي   ادخلي على هذا الموضوع سيساعدك ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t77639.html  ولاحظي ان الربط بين الفريمات مفد جدا , لكن يحتاج الى ان تفهمي الربط اولا كيف , وثم تفهمي كيف يتعامل مؤشرك مع الفريمات المختلفة وهذا يكون بالملاجظة المستمرة لحركة المؤشر وتقارينيها بحركة العملة نفسها   وفقك الله

 هذا هو وجعي . 
صارلي أربع سنوات في الفوركس كش قادره أفهم حكاية الربط بين الفريمات . والطريقة التي تتحرك بيها المؤشرات وأربطها ببعض . 
وهذه القضيه خسرتني أمةال كثيره جدا . 
عموما سأدخل الى الموضوع . ويارب أتمكن من الوصول للحل . 
شكرا لك

----------


## basel232

السلام عليكم  
أستاذي عبد الكريم  
أرجوك نورني في هذي النقطة 
لو كان  لدي شراءباوند  بهدف عند 1.4550 مثلا لازم احسب حساب السبريد صحيح وأضع هدفي عن 4545 
طيب الستوب لو كنت حاط استوب عند 1.4510 انزل الستوب 5 نقاط أيضا ليصبح عند 1.4505 
طيب متى يضرب الستوب ؟ عند أي  سعر بالضبط على يتفعل الستوب؟ 
أرجوك وضح لي لأني صرت اتلخبط فيها كثير؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> أستاذي عبد الكريم  
> أرجوك نورني في هذي النقطة 
> لو كان  لدي شراءباوند  بهدف عند 1.4550 مثلا لازم احسب حساب السبريد صحيح وأضع هدفي عن 4545 
> طيب الستوب لو كنت حاط استوب عند 1.4510 انزل الستوب 5 نقاط أيضا ليصبح عند 1.4505 
> طيب متى يضرب الستوب ؟ عند أي  سعر بالضبط على يتفعل الستوب؟ 
> أرجوك وضح لي لأني صرت اتلخبط فيها كثير؟

 
شوف يا غالي انا راح ابسط لك الامر واعطيك القاعدة  
السعر الذي امامك على الشارت هو سعر البيع  
يعني اذا كنت راح تشتري راح البرنامج يتعامل مع سعر البيع ويخصم لك 5 نقاط من اول ما تدخل العملية  
باختصار : الاصل هو سعر البيع والتغيير يحذث عند تنفد عملية شراء  
ولكي تفهم الامر بالضبط يجب عليك ان تفتح حساب ديمو وتبدأ في فتح صفقات عشوائية بغرض التعليم وشوف على اي سعر راح يتنفد البرنامج  
وفقك الله

----------


## basel232

أوكي  
لكن مبد~يا 
تفعل لدي الشراء الساعه  11 توقيت  مكه 
بسعر 4503 
الستوب لدي  
1.4510
نزل السعر 4513 
لكن ضرب الوقف لمذا يضرب الوقف ولم يصل سعر البيع إلى مستوى الوقف 
أرجو تقولي رأيك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أوكي  
> لكن مبد~يا 
> تفعل لدي الشراء الساعه  11 توقيت  مكه 
> بسعر 4503 
> الستوب لدي  
> 1.4510
> نزل السعر 4513 
> لكن ضرب الوقف لمذا يضرب الوقف ولم يصل سعر البيع إلى مستوى الوقف 
> أرجو تقولي رأيك

 
ممكن يا غالي تعطيني التفاصيل الكاملة للعملية  
من اين دخلت بالضبط وكم وضعت الهدف والستوب وعلى اي سعر بالضبط ضرب الوقف  
حسيت اني تلخبطت مثلك  :Big Grin:

----------


## عبدالكريم

وقبل ما تعطيني التفاصيل الكاملة لكي لا لا تتلخبط وتلخبطني معاك  :Big Grin:   
اريد منك ان تفتح حساب ديمو وتجرب فيه عملية شراء وعملية بيع  
اولا الشراء راح يتنفد من سعر الذي امامك على الشارت + السبيريد , يعني الشركة راح تاخد منك السبريد في نفس اللحظة التي تفتح فيها العملية  
اذا اغلقت العملية راح الشركة تنفد العملية على سعر البيع ( عكس العملية الاصلية ) وهو السعر الذي امامك على الشارت , وسواء كان هذا الاغلاق بهدف او ستوب او حتى يدوي . 
اذا كانت العملية الاصلية عملية بيع , فان الشركة راح تنفد السعر على البيع , ثم اذا اغلقت العملية فان العملية المعاكسة هنا شراء , يعني راح يأخدوا السبريد في النهاية عند الاغلاق , ولازم هنا تحسب الفرق السبريد ( لان العملية المعاكسة للبيع هو الشراء ) 
ياريت تجرب يا غالي تغلق وتفتح عمليات يدوية , وان شاء الله الامور تكون واضحة عندك  
وفقك الله

----------


## basel232

يا عزيزي  
كلامك واضح وبالفعل هذي هي نظرتي   
لكن أنا احترت وقلت بتأكد لي إذا كان وضعي صح ولا غلط 
عموما السعر الأدنى لم يصل إلي 1.4410  ومع ذلك  إغلقت الشركه صفقتي على الوقف  
وسأراسلهم الآن وأطالب بإلغاء هذه الصفقه 
لأنها لو كانت إستمرت الصفقه مفتوحه فسأغلقها على نقطة الدخول

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يا عزيزي  
> كلامك واضح وبالفعل هذي هي نظرتي   
> لكن أنا احترت وقلت بتأكد لي إذا كان وضعي صح ولا غلط 
> عموما السعر الأدنى لم يصل إلي 1.4410  ومع ذلك  إغلقت الشركه صفقتي على الوقف  
> وسأراسلهم الآن وأطالب بإلغاء هذه الصفقه 
> لأنها لو كانت إستمرت الصفقه مفتوحه فسأغلقها على نقطة الدخول

 طيب اقولك على حل افضل  
ارسل الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي واعطهم كامل بيانات حسابك مع كامل بيانات العملية وهم ان شاء الله يساعدوك في الحل    [email protected]  
وفقك الله

----------


## basel232

تسلم لي يالغالي 
يلوموني فيك  
والله أنك أمير الفوركسيين

----------


## عبدالكريم

> تسلم لي يالغالي 
> يلوموني فيك  
> والله أنك أمير الفوركسيين

 الله يسلمك أخ العزيز   :Icon26:

----------


## khalilooo

السلام عليكم
عندى سؤاليين
1- هل يتم خصم مبالغ لما الصفقه تدخل فى اليوم الثانى
2- فيه شركه تتاجر لك بمقابل فما رايكم فى هذه الشركات
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> عندى سؤاليين
> 1- هل يتم خصم مبالغ لما الصفقه تدخل فى اليوم الثانى
> 2- فيه شركه تتاجر لك بمقابل فما رايكم فى هذه الشركات
> وشكرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
1 : الحسابات الاسلامية لا يوجد بها خصم او فوائد تبييت , لان هذا الخصم هو ربا  
2 : تجد في هذا الموضوع تفصيل كامل حول هذه النقطة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67130.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## ابو عزه

السلام عليكم
اخواني الرجاء الرد السريع
انا فتحت حساب تجريبي
وجتني رساله فيها اليوزنيم والباسوورد
بس مدر وين اتجه بعد ذلك
كيف ابدى 
كيف اتاجر 
داري انها وهميه
بس من وين البدايه
انا فريت الموقع بس مدري من وين ابدى 
علمون البدايه والف شكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الرجاء الرد السريع
> انا فتحت حساب تجريبي
> وجتني رساله فيها اليوزنيم والباسوورد
> بس مدر وين اتجه بعد ذلك
> كيف ابدى 
> كيف اتاجر 
> داري انها وهميه
> بس من وين البدايه
> ...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تفضل ابدأ من هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
اسأل الله ان يوفقك , ولا تستعجل على الحقيقي يا غالي

----------


## ابو عزه

اخواني ممكن واحد منكم 
يعطيني ايميله
من الناس الفاهمين
بس ابي اكلمه لمدة يومين 
عندي كم سؤال ابي يوضحه لى
تكفون الناس الفاهمه
اناوالله العظيم راتبي 2100 ريال
والحاله يعلمها الله
ابيكم تفهموني 
من يقدر يساعدني

----------


## khalilooo

السلام عليكم 
ممكن الغى الفؤائد على الديمو وكيف
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخواني ممكن واحد منكم 
> يعطيني ايميله
> من الناس الفاهمين
> بس ابي اكلمه لمدة يومين 
> عندي كم سؤال ابي يوضحه لى
> تكفون الناس الفاهمه
> اناوالله العظيم راتبي 2100 ريال
> والحاله يعلمها الله
> ابيكم تفهموني 
> من يقدر يساعدني

 
للاسف يا غالي , قوانين المتداول تمنع الايميلات والاحالة على الخاص  
يمكنك ان تكتب سؤال هنا بكل حرية , وان شاء الله نتعاون على اجابتها  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن الغى الفؤائد على الديمو وكيف
> وشكرا

 لا اعتقد ان ذلك ممكن يا غالي لان الديمو شهر وتقفله الشركة

----------


## khalilooo

انا على الميا تريد بقالى اكثر من شهر ولم يقفل

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا على الميا تريد بقالى اكثر من شهر ولم يقفل

 
صحيح , هناك بعض الشركات تمدد المدة قليلا  
عامة الشركات المدة فيها شهر فقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## khalilooo

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفه ميعاد فتح السوق اليوم الساعه كام بتوقيت مصر
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> ارجو معرفه ميعاد فتح السوق اليوم الساعه كام بتوقيت مصر
> وشكرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
على حسب الشركة  
بعض الشركات بدأت افتتاحها قبل قليل ,  ومنهم سيفتح بعد نصف ساعة او ساعة وهكذا

----------


## khalilooo

أ / عبد الكريم
انا بعمل على الديمو من اكثر من سنتين
فهل 1- الحساب الحقيقى مثل الديمو
2- هلى ممكن اسحب من الارباح بدون مشاكل
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أ / عبد الكريم
> انا بعمل على الديمو من اكثر من سنتين
> فهل 1- الحساب الحقيقى مثل الديمو
> 2- هلى ممكن اسحب من الارباح بدون مشاكل
> وشكرا

 
الديمو مثل الحقيقي لكن الفرق في نفسية المضارب عندما ينتقل من الديمو الى الحقيقي , اذا ايقنت انك مستعد للحقيقي ابدأ بأقل مبلغ لكي تأمن على نفسك من رهبة الحقيقي  
بالنسبة للارباح فهذا حسابك ومن المفترض ان تسحب منه على كيفك

----------


## eltrras

لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف اجيب الاخبار ازاى (أقصد الاخبار اللى بتكون كلام مثلا رئيس بنك معين بيتكلم) ومثل هذة الاخبار 
وشكرا لك اخوانى الكرام

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف اجيب الاخبار ازاى (أقصد الاخبار اللى بتكون كلام مثلا رئيس بنك معين بيتكلم) ومثل هذة الاخبار 
> وشكرا لك اخوانى الكرام

 
هل تقصد مثل هذه الاخبار يا أخي   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

----------


## eltrras

اه تمام
بس هو هنا دائما بتجيبو الاخبار دية بتاعت الكلام وبتكون فى نفس الوقت ولا لأ
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اه تمام
> بس هو هنا دائما بتجيبو الاخبار دية بتاعت الكلام وبتكون فى نفس الوقت ولا لأ
> وشكرا

 
في الرابط السابق يتم تحديث الاخبار اولا باول وفي نفس وقت صدورها تقريبا  ,  مثل البيانات الاقتصادية والقراءات المؤثرة في سوق العملات , وهي كافية لمتاجرتك  
اما بالنسبة للتصريحات واللقاءات الصحفية فيتم الاشارة الى مواعيدها مع اعطاء نبدة مختصرة عن الكلام الذي يقال فيها بدون نقل لهذه اللقاءات  
يمكنك ان تتابع هذه اللقاءات في المحطات الفضائية مثل  قناة سي ان ان او قناة بلومبرج

----------


## eltrras

شكرا اخى بلومبرج على اى قمر فضائى

----------


## عبدالكريم

ابحث عنها في النايل سات والا ستجدها في الهوت بيرد

----------


## eltrras

شكرا يأخى الكريم
وعندى سؤال تانى معلش اسئلتى كتير انا بحب شغل الاسكالبينج ما هو اقل فريم اشتغل علية؟؟؟
كم ساعة اشتغل يوميا وما افضل الساعات التى اشتغل بيها؟؟؟
وما هى افضل ايام الشغل؟؟

----------


## Pips Hunter

اولا اشكرك اخى الكريم على هذا الدعم الرائع للمبتدأين
سؤالى ياريت لو فى طريقه لتكبير الفونت فى الميتا تريدر ، خصوصاً السعر الحالى على اليمين صغير جداً محتاج لعدسه مكبرة حتي اشوفه فأرجو منك لو عندك طريقة ان تذكرها لنا ,,, 
وسؤال اخر لو تكرمت اخى العزيز
هو كيف يمكنني تغيير عدد الآرقام ليكون 4 فقط ؟ بمعني انا اريد السعر مثلا على اليورو دولار يكون كمثال 1.4350 وليس 1.43500 ، وكذلك فى الباوند ين يكون 128.00 وليس 128.000 فلا دجاعى للصفر الآخير فهو يشتت تركيزي  .. 
سؤال اخير ،
بالنسبة لدخول الثفقات ، Volume هي لوت ؟ بمعني ان دخلت ب1 Volume و كنت محدد ان اللوت ب 10 ك سأدخل ب 10 ك ؟ وكذلك ان دخلت بـ 0.5 سأدخل بنصف لوت اى 5 ك؟ 
و جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا العمل الرائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين ..

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا يأخى الكريم
> وعندى سؤال تانى معلش اسئلتى كتير انا بحب شغل الاسكالبينج ما هو اقل فريم اشتغل علية؟؟؟
> كم ساعة اشتغل يوميا وما افضل الساعات التى اشتغل بيها؟؟؟
> وما هى افضل ايام الشغل؟؟

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
كل ما تكبر الفريم كل ما يكون افضل , لانه بيكون اصدق واوثق  
هناك من يشتغل على الدقيقة والخمس دقائق , انا بصراحة افضل الربع ساعة  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للشغل فهذا على حسب طاقتك , لكن دراسات علمية تؤكد ان الاشتغال اكثر من 8 ساعات في اليوم له نتائج صحية عكسية  
افضل ساعات التي تكون فيها السيولة عالية , وهي في اوروبا اولا ثم قترة امريكا ثم آسيا  
افضل الايام : كل الايام ما عدى يوم الجمعة , والايام التي توافق الاغلاق الشهري , لكثرة وجود الحركات المفاجئة فيها  
عموما : الوقت والفريم يرجع في النهاية لك انت , فاحترما يناسبك لا ما يناسب غيرك  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اولا اشكرك اخى الكريم على هذا الدعم الرائع للمبتدأين
> سؤالى ياريت لو فى طريقه لتكبير الفونت فى الميتا تريدر ، خصوصاً السعر الحالى على اليمين صغير جداً محتاج لعدسه مكبرة حتي اشوفه فأرجو منك لو عندك طريقة ان تذكرها لنا ,,, 
> وسؤال اخر لو تكرمت اخى العزيز
> هو كيف يمكنني تغيير عدد الآرقام ليكون 4 فقط ؟ بمعني انا اريد السعر مثلا على اليورو دولار يكون كمثال 1.4350 وليس 1.43500 ، وكذلك فى الباوند ين يكون 128.00 وليس 128.000 فلا دجاعى للصفر الآخير فهو يشتت تركيزي  .. 
> سؤال اخير ،
> بالنسبة لدخول الثفقات ، Volume هي لوت ؟ بمعني ان دخلت ب1 Volume و كنت محدد ان اللوت ب 10 ك سأدخل ب 10 ك ؟ وكذلك ان دخلت بـ 0.5 سأدخل بنصف لوت اى 5 ك؟ 
> و جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا العمل الرائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب العالمين ..

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لم تمر علي طريقة لتكبير السعر على الميتاتريدر , لكن مر على مؤشر قبل كذا يقوم بوضع السعر على يمين الشارت في الاعلى , ويساعدك على تبين السعر بسهوله , ابحث عن في المنتدى بخاصية البحث وسابحث معك ان شاء الله .  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للارقام وتغييرها من اربعة الى خمسة فهذا غير ممكن بردو , لان هذا من نظام شركة الوساطة , ولو كان الحساب ديمو للتدريب يعني , ممكن اعطيك ديمو لشركة ارقامها اربعة فقط  . 
بالنسبة للفوليوم او حجم العقد فهذه رموزها على الميتاتريد  
0.01 عقد مايكرو , وهو يساوي 1000 والنقطة فيه بعشر سنت  
0.1 عقد ميني او مصغر وهو يساوي 10,000 والنقطة فيه ب 1 دولار  
1.0 عقد عادي وهو يساوي 100,000 والنقطة فيه ب 10 دولار . 
وانت اعمل الحسبة   :Big Grin:  
وفقك الله

----------


## khalilooo

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفه كيفيه سحب الاموال من برنامج الميتا تريد
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> ارجو معرفه كيفيه سحب الاموال من برنامج الميتا تريد
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ترسل طلب الى الشركة , وهي تحول لك الاموال الى حسابك

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

اول اسالتي باسم الله نحن نشق طريقنا للفوركس عبر المتداول العربي   هوا الديمو يا جماعه ليه فترة معينة وبينتهي صلاحيته معايا؟؟؟؟ اصلي اول ما فتحت حساب ديمو لقيته كاتب شهر بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اول اسالتي بسم الله نحن نشق طريقنا للفوركس عبر المتداول العربي   هوا الديمو يا جماعه ليه فترة معينة وبينتهي صلاحيته معايا؟؟؟؟ اصلي اول ما فتحت حساب ديمو لقيته كاتب شهر بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
مرحبا م/ محمد : 
نعم له فترة معينة حسب الشركة التى تقدمه , بعض الحسابات صلاحيتها شهر , وبعضها اكثر يمتد الى 3 شهور  
تحياتي

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :  مرحبا م/ محمد :  نعم له فترة معينة حسب الشركة التى تقدمه , بعض الحسابات صلاحيتها شهر , وبعضها اكثر يمتد الى 3 شهور   تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  مرحبا أ/ رانيا  طيب انا عاوز اعرف حاجة انا لسة ولله الحمد فاتح الحساب التجريبي بتاعي على ال GTS FXSOL  اعرف ازاي مدة الصلاحية اللهتنتهي عندها فترة الديمو وهل ينفع اني امد الفترة لما تخلص ولا خلاص كده  اصلي انا كنت مخلي لنفسي ماكسيمم 6شهور ديمو :Cry Smile:  وكانت فيه ناس بتقول كده انك قبل ما تدخل في الحقيقي حاول تتعامل مع الديمو لفترة متقلش عن 6شهور طيب اجيبهم منين المده ده كلها   تحياتي تتواصل

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  مرحبا أ/ رانيا  طيب انا عاوز اعرف حاجة انا لسة ولله الحمد فاتح الحساب التجريبي بتاعي على ال GTS FXSOL  اعرف ازاي مدة الصلاحية اللهتنتهي عندها فترة الديمو وهل ينفع اني امد الفترة لما تخلص ولا خلاص كده  اصلي انا كنت مخلي لنفسي ماكسيمم 6شهور ديمو وكانت فيه ناس بتقول كده انك قبل ما تدخل في الحقيقي حاول تتعامل مع الديمو لفترة متقلش عن 6شهور طيب اجيبهم منين المده ده كلها   تحياتي تتواصل

 
بعد أذنك اختنا رانيا  
اغلبنا عندما نستعمل الديمو , نفتح حساب جديد كل شهر , سواء كان لغرض استعمال التحليل او حتى لتجريب طريقة او استراتيجية معينة  
عموما : انا افضل ان تستعمل GTS PRO لكي تتعرف على البرنامج من ناحية تنفيد الاوامر والستوب الدخول والخروج الخ الخ , يعني اساليب المضاربة وادراة راس المال  
اما التعليم وتطبيق الطرق والاستراتيجيات فالافضل ان تستخدم برنامج الميتاتريدر لاي شركة , واغلب الشركات مدة الميتاتريدر فيها شهر . 
وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميل  ميتاتريدر فكسول فرع استراليا   FX Solutions Australiaاضغط للتحميل   
ويمكنك فتح حساب ديمو من داخل البرنامج تفسه : اضغط على ملف ثم اختر : فتح حساب , واتبع الخطوات  
بعد ما يخلص الشهر , افتح حساب جديد بنفس الطريقة . 
وفقك الله

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

> بعد أذنك اختنا رانيا   اغلبنا عندما نستعمل الديمو , نفتح حساب جديد كل شهر , سواء كان لغرض استعمال التحليل او حتى لتجريب طريقة او استراتيجية معينة   عموما : انا افضل ان تستعمل GTS PRO لكي تتعرف على البرنامج من ناحية تنفيد الاوامر والستوب الدخول والخروج الخ الخ , يعني اساليب المضاربة وادراة راس المال   اما التعليم وتطبيق الطرق والاستراتيجيات فالافضل ان تستخدم برنامج الميتاتريدر لاي شركة , واغلب الشركات مدة الميتاتريدر فيها شهر .  وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميل ميتاتريدر فكسول فرع استراليا   FX Solutions Australiaاضغط للتحميل    ويمكنك فتح حساب ديمو من داخل البرنامج تفسه : اضغط على ملف ثم اختر : فتح حساب , واتبع الخطوات   بعد ما يخلص الشهر , افتح حساب جديد بنفس الطريقة .   وفقك الله

   جزاك الله كل خير يا أ/عبد الكريم حبكم لنشر العلم فعلا نابع من القلب وان دل فانه يدل على طيب معدنكم  طيب يا اخي انا سعيد بكلامك وهحطه في الحسبان انا دلواتي بتعلم اعمل مضاربة واتعرف على البرنامج GTS pro لسة موصلتش للاستراتيجيات والتحليلات انا كل اللوصلتله دلواتي اساسيات الفوركس وازاي اتعامل مع GTS pro  وان شاء الله اول ما هحس ان واقف على ارض صلبة هبدأ اعمل بنصيحتك اخي الحبيب اللانا فهته من كلامك ومن كلام اختي رانيا ان الحساب ده مش بيفضل على طول مجرد شهر وبيتقفل وبتفتح تاني وتالت الى ان تحت ان في مرحلة الاستطاع انك تدخل على الحساب الحقيقي والنقطة التانية اللفهمتها ان التجريبي مش بس للمبتدئ ده كان للمحترف عشان يجرب بيها استراتيجياته هتطلع صح ولا غلط  :015:   شكرا حبيب البي وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

قبل التطبيق على GTS pro حكاية الرافعة المالية ده مكنتش اعرف افهمها خالص  ولكن بعد التطبيق العملي فهمت كالآتي والرجاء التصحيح لو انا اللفهمته غلط  دلواتي انا لو معايا 1000$ انا مقدرش افتح عقد قياسي او مصغر ولكن بفضل الرافعة المالية استطيع انا افتح عقود مصغرة وقياسية؟ صح؟ ولو انا معايا 1000$ برافعة مالية 100:1 استطيع فتح عقد واحد فقط قياسي ومقدرش ازيد عن كده ولو عقد مصغر مقدرش افتح غير 10 عقود مش اكتر من كده ؟صح؟ اما الهامش فده حبيبي (كده وكده) هوا بس عشان ميخليش عليا ديون قدامه فبيريح بالة وبنسبة معينة طبعا هيا معروفة على حسب الرافعه بيديني هامش متاح استخدمة ولو قدر الله خسرته بينادي عليا ويقولي كفاية عليك كده؟صح؟ تحياتي تتواصل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> قبل التطبيق على GTS pro حكاية الرافعة المالية ده مكنتش اعرف افهمها خالص  ولكن بعد التطبيق العملي فهمت كالآتي والرجاء التصحيح لو انا اللفهمته غلط  دلواتي انا لو معايا 1000$ انا مقدرش افتح عقد قياسي او مصغر ولكن بفضل الرافعة المالية استطيع انا افتح عقود مصغرة وقياسية؟ صح؟ ولو انا معايا 1000$ برافعة مالية 100:1 استطيع فتح عقد واحد فقط قياسي ومقدرش ازيد عن كده ولو عقد مصغر مقدرش افتح غير 10 عقود مش اكتر من كده ؟صح؟ اما الهامش فده حبيبي (كده وكده) هوا بس عشان ميخليش عليا ديون قدامه فبيريح بالة وبنسبة معينة طبعا هيا معروفة على حسب الرافعه بيديني هامش متاح استخدمة ولو قدر الله خسرته بينادي عليا ويقولي كفاية عليك كده؟صح؟ تحياتي تتواصل

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
مرحبا م/ محمد : 
بالنسبة لاستفسارك بخصوص الرافعة نعم كلامك سليم اذا معك 1000$ بدون رافعة لا يمكن ان تفتح صفقة ميني او ستاندر , انما مع الرافعة 1:100 يمكنك فتح صفقة بعقد ميني =مصغر , ولكن ليس عقد ستاندر او قياسي لان الرافعة 1:100 ستجعل الهامش المحجوز للصفقة القياسية حواليى 1500$ وتكون قيمة النقطة 10$ , بينما العقد المصغر يكون الهامش المحجوز 150$ والنقطة قيمتها 1$ فقط  
ثانيا نقطة مهمه : يجب دائما مراعة راس المال وادارة المخاطر فى كل صفقة فاذا لديك حساب 1000$ لا ينصح بفتح اكثر من صفقة بعقد مصغر او ميني حتى ولو معك هامش متاح يسمح لك بذلك لانك فى هذه الحالة ستزيد نسبة مخاطرتك ... 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :    مرحبا م/ محمد :  بالنسبة لاستفسارك بخصوص الرافعة نعم كلامك سليم اذا معك 1000$ بدون رافعة لا يمكن ان تفتح صفقة ميني او ستاندر , انما مع الرافعة 1:100 يمكنك فتح صفقة بعقد ميني =مصغر , ولكن ليس عقد ستاندر او قياسي لان الرافعة 1:100 ستجعل الهامش المحجوز للصفقة القياسية حواليى 1500$ وتكون قيمة النقطة 10$ , بينما العقد المصغر يكون الهامش المحجوز 150$ والنقطة قيمتها 1$ فقط   ثانيا نقطة مهمه : يجب دائما مراعة راس المال وادارة المخاطر فى كل صفقة فاذا لديك حساب 1000$ لا ينصح بفتح اكثر من صفقة بعقد مصغر او ميني حتى ولو معك هامش متاح يسمح لك بذلك لانك فى هذه الحالة ستزيد نسبة مخاطرتك ...  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   مرحبتين أ/ رانيا   طيب النقطة الاولى انا فهمت كده ان مش هقدر افتح عقد ستاندر بال 1000$ عشان الهامش بي الرافعة 100:1 سيكون اكبر من او يساوي 1000$ اشكرك ولكن لي سؤال على نقطة الهامش هوا لية لما هيبقى عندي 1000$ برافعة 100:1 هيكون الهامش 150 في الميني او 1500 في الاستاندر مش المفروض ال used margin بيساوي 1% من العقد المفتوح طيب ده كده لو هفتح بال 1000$ عقد استاندر بنفس الرافعة المذكور اعلاه هيبقى الهامش 1000$ وطبعا كده مش هينفع اما لو فتحت عقد ميني هيبقى المارجن 100$ وكده ينفع؟؟  وكمان قيمة النقاط اللقولتيها ده طبعا في حالة ان يكون الدولار هو العملة المقابلة وليس الاساس صح؟  وبخصوص النقطة التانية انا اللفهمته منك ان مفتحش اكثر من عقد على سبيل المثل عقديين لاني لو خسرت الخسارة هتكون مرتين صح؟  اشكرك وجزاكي الله خير الجزاء واسال الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية تحياتي تتواصل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   مرحبتين أ/ رانيا   طيب النقطة الاولى انا فهمت كده ان مش هقدر افتح عقد ستاندر بال 1000$ عشان الهامش بي الرافعة 100:1 سيكون اكبر من او يساوي 1000$ اشكرك ولكن لي سؤال على نقطة الهامش هوا لية لما هيبقى عندي 1000$ برافعة 100:1 هيكون الهامش 150 في الميني او 1500 في الاستاندر مش المفروض ال used margin بيساوي 1% من العقد المفتوح طيب ده كده لو هفتح بال 1000$ عقد استاندر بنفس الرافعة المذكور اعلاه هيبقى الهامش 1000$ وطبعا كده مش هينفع اما لو فتحت عقد ميني هيبقى المارجن 100$ وكده ينفع؟؟  وكمان قيمة النقاط اللقولتيها ده طبعا في حالة ان يكون الدولار هو العملة المقابلة وليس الاساس صح؟  وبخصوص النقطة التانية انا اللفهمته منك ان مفتحش اكثر من عقد على سبيل المثل عقديين لاني لو خسرت الخسارة هتكون مرتين صح؟  اشكرك وجزاكي الله خير الجزاء واسال الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية تحياتي تتواصل

 الشكر لله وجزانا الله واياكم ان  شاء الله :Eh S(7):  ,  
بالنسبة لقيمة الهامش 150$ هي قيمة تقريبية كمثال لتوضيح الامر وليست ثابتة  وحساب قيمة الهامش المحجوز يختلف من شركة لاخري  بعض الشركات يكون لديها حساب الهامش المحجوز ثابت 100$ تقريبا وبعضها يكون الهامش المحجوز فيه متغير اى قيمته مختلفة من زوج لاخر مثل فكسول ولتسهيل عملية الحساب فى شركة افكسول برنامج GTSPRO  يحتوي على حاسبة Forex Calculator  لتوضيح الهامش لكل زوج وحجم النقطة  ويمكن الوصول اليها عن طريقة قائمة trading tools   ثم   forex calculator  
وهذه صورة منها بمثال على عقود ميكرو قيمة النقطة 10 سنت :    
بخصوص النقطة التانيةكلامك سليم كل ماهتفتح عقود اكتر كل ماهتزيد نسبة الربح او الخسارة بمعني مثلا فتحت صفقة شراء بعقدين هيكون الربح مضروب *2 والخسارة ايضا هتكون *2  
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

> الشكر لله وجزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله ,   بالنسبة لقيمة الهامش 150$ هي قيمة تقريبية كمثال لتوضيح الامر وليست ثابتة وحساب قيمة الهامش المحجوز يختلف من شركة لاخري بعض الشركات يكون لديها حساب الهامش المحجوز ثابت 100$ تقريبا وبعضها يكون الهامش المحجوز فيه متغير اى قيمته مختلفة من زوج لاخر مثل فكسول ولتسهيل عملية الحساب فى شركة افكسول برنامج GTSPRO يحتوي على حاسبة Forex Calculator لتوضيح الهامش لكل زوج وحجم النقطة ويمكن الوصول اليها عن طريقة قائمة trading tools  ثم  forex calculator   وهذه صورة منها بمثال على عقود ميكرو قيمة النقطة 10 سنت :     بخصوص النقطة التانيةكلامك سليم كل ماهتفتح عقود اكتر كل ماهتزيد نسبة الربح او الخسارة بمعني مثلا فتحت صفقة شراء بعقدين هيكون الربح مضروب *2 والخسارة ايضا هتكون *2   تحياتى وتقديري

   اجابات في الصميم :Asvc:   تم التجربة عملي ولله الحمد وفهمنا الشرح مية في المية :AA:   خالص تحياتي ومودتي وجزاكي الله خيرا :015:

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
هذا الموضوع سنجعله مخصصا لاسئلة جميع اخواننا الذين يبحثون عن اجابة لأسئلتهم  
تفضلوا بوضع أسئلتكم , وان شاء الله نتعاون جميعا في الاجابة عليها   :Good:     :Ongue:  الدعوة مفتوحة لكل الخبراء  للتعاون في الاجابة عن الاسئلة والاستفسارات   :Ongue:    :Ongue:   ومرحبا بالمبتدئين   :Ongue:  
اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع    :Drive1:

----------


## أبو البواسل

كم عدد أيام السنة ؟  هههههه ...انا بمزح ....بس يالله حد يفتحلنا موضوع نشغل عقولنا فيه ..على فكرة أخ عبدالكريم طرحك للموضوع جيد ... و خاصتا نحن بلشنا يا دوب بالأسبوع

----------


## عبدالكريم

عدد ايام السنة ؟؟  
ما في خيارات ؟  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   
يا مرحبا بك يا غالي   :Good:

----------


## نوره

بارك الله فيك اخوي عبدالكريم
 لك بصمات ووقفات مع الجميع لاينكرها جاحد فاسال الله العظيم ان يعطيك حتى يرضيك 
لي سوال ومشكله ارهقتني ،،
حسابي في شركة fxdd
المشكله هي انني لا استطيع الدخول للميتاتريد
مع انهم اعطوني بروكسي خاص لمن هم بالسعوديه *mt4ldc5.fxdd.com:1950*لايقبل الدخول وتظهر لي بالبرنامج عبارة غير متصل واحيانا حساب غير صالح
الغريب انني ادخل على حساب الديمو على سيرفرات الشركة الاخرى بلا مشاكل
فهل من احد من الاخوان من السعوديه واجه نفس المشكله وانحلت معاه ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بارك الله فيك اخوي عبدالكريم
>  لك بصمات ووقفات مع الجميع لاينكرها جاحد فاسال الله العظيم ان يعطيك حتى يرضيك 
> لي سوال ومشكله ارهقتني ،،
> حسابي في شركة fxdd
> المشكله هي انني لا استطيع الدخول للميتاتريد
> مع انهم اعطوني بروكسي خاص لمن هم بالسعوديه *mt4ldc5.fxdd.com:1950*لايقبل الدخول وتظهر لي بالبرنامج عبارة غير متصل واحيانا حساب غير صالح
> الغريب انني ادخل على حساب الديمو على سيرفرات الشركة الاخرى بلا مشاكل
> فهل من احد من الاخوان من السعوديه واجه نفس المشكله وانحلت معاه ؟

 
ساحاول ان ابحث لك عن سيرفر آخر  
مبدئيا : هل جربت الدخول للانترنت عن طريق اشنراك آخر ؟ بعض الشركات عندكم تمنع فتح الميتاتريدر

----------


## نوره

بارك الله فيك استاذي
المشكله ان اغلب الشركات والاشتراكات حاليا تعمل بدون بروكسي في اتصالاتها
انا اشتغل على شبكة   ( كيبل )

----------


## عبدالكريم

جربي هذه السيرفرات  
204.2.195.43:1950 
mt4server3.fxdd.com:443 
وطبعا طريقة وضع السيرفرات كما في الصورة المرفقة    
اذا لم تشتغل هذه السيرفرات , حاولي ان تحملي هذا الميتاتريدر , وشغلي عليه جميع السيرفرات التي معاك   http://global.fxdd.com/software/malta/mt4malta.exe

----------


## fawwazaljarrah

السلام عليكم ......استفسار بخصوص السحب بواسطة بطاقة الائتمان فيزا مع  fxsol استراليا هل استطيع السحب اي وقت وكم تحتاج الفلوس لتصل حساب البطاقة؟ وهل اذا اودعت بالبطاقة استطيع السحب على حسابي البنكي؟ مع الشكر لمن يجيبني

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> السلام عليكم ......استفسار بخصوص السحب بواسطة بطاقة الائتمان فيزا مع  fxsol استراليا هل استطيع السحب اي وقت وكم تحتاج الفلوس لتصل حساب البطاقة؟ وهل اذا اودعت بالبطاقة استطيع السحب على حسابي البنكي؟ مع الشكر لمن يجيبني

 اضافة على استفسار أخى فواز 
التحويل البنكى هل يحتاج حساب جارى أم توفير ؟؟ 
وجزاك الله خيراً أخى عبد الكريم

----------


## fawwazaljarrah

> اضافة على استفسار أخى فواز 
> التحويل البنكى هل يحتاج حساب جارى أم توفير ؟؟ 
> وجزاك الله خيراً أخى عبد الكريم

 انا سأجاوبك يا عزيزي : التحويل البنكي يجوز في كلتا الحالتين يعني يجوز حساب جاري ويجوز حساب توفير لا تفرق المهم انه الحساب يكون باسمك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ......استفسار بخصوص السحب بواسطة بطاقة الائتمان فيزا مع  fxsol استراليا هل استطيع السحب اي وقت وكم تحتاج الفلوس لتصل حساب البطاقة؟ وهل اذا اودعت بالبطاقة استطيع السحب على حسابي البنكي؟ مع الشكر لمن يجيبني

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تستطيع السحب من البطاقة بعد مرور شهر على الايداع , وهي تصل ( في العادة ) ما بين يومين الى 3 ايام , وتستطيع ان تسحب الى حسابك البنكي بشرط مرور شهر على الايداع  
اذا كانت الاموال محولة عن طريق تحويل بنك فيمكنك سحبها في الحال , لك التحويل بالبطاقة يجب الانتظار شهر الى ان تستطيع سحبها .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اضافة على استفسار أخى فواز 
> التحويل البنكى هل يحتاج حساب جارى أم توفير ؟؟ 
> وجزاك الله خيراً أخى عبد الكريم

  

> انا سأجاوبك يا عزيزي : التحويل البنكي يجوز في كلتا الحالتين يعني يجوز حساب جاري ويجوز حساب توفير لا تفرق المهم انه الحساب يكون باسمك

 اتفق معك  :Good:

----------


## fawwazaljarrah

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> تستطيع السحب من البطاقة بعد مرور شهر على الايداع , وهي تصل ( في العادة ) ما بين يومين الى 3 ايام , وتستطيع ان تسحب الى حسابك البنكي بشرط مرور شهر على الايداع  
> اذا كانت الاموال محولة عن طريق تحويل بنك فيمكنك سحبها في الحال , لك التحويل بالبطاقة يجب الانتظار شهر الى ان تستطيع سحبها .

 بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز

----------


## نوره

> جربي هذه السيرفرات   204.2.195.43:1950  mt4server3.fxdd.com:443  وطبعا طريقة وضع السيرفرات كما في الصورة المرفقة     اذا لم تشتغل هذه السيرفرات , حاولي ان تحملي هذا الميتاتريدر , وشغلي عليه جميع السيرفرات التي معاك   http://global.fxdd.com/software/malta/mt4malta.exe

 بارك الله فيك ولاحرمك الله الاجر
قمت بعمل الخطوات بلا فائده
عموما قمت بمراسلة الشركه وعسى الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير
كل التحايا والشكر لك اخي العزيز

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> انا سأجاوبك يا عزيزي : التحويل البنكي يجوز في كلتا الحالتين يعني يجوز حساب جاري ويجوز حساب توفير لا تفرق المهم انه الحساب يكون باسمك

 تسلم أخوى فواز 
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بارك الله فيك ولاحرمك الله الاجر
> قمت بعمل الخطوات بلا فائده
> عموما قمت بمراسلة الشركه وعسى الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير
> كل التحايا والشكر لك اخي العزيز

 خير ان شاء الله  
استغلي الوقت بالتعلم على الديمو  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abbee

جزاك الله خيراً مشرفنا الغالي عبدالكريم
دائماً سباق لمساعدة الأعضاء وخصوصاً نحن المبتدئين
عسى ربي يرزقك بالرزق الوفير ويكتب لك دار بالجنة
بالنسبة للحساب الحقيقي كيف يتم تغيير الباسورد 
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزاك الله خيراً مشرفنا الغالي عبدالكريم
> دائماً سباق لمساعدة الأعضاء وخصوصاً نحن المبتدئين
> عسى ربي يرزقك بالرزق الوفير ويكتب لك دار بالجنة
> بالنسبة للحساب الحقيقي كيف يتم تغيير الباسورد 
> ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 
واياك أخي العزيز  
بالنسبة لتغيير الباسوورد فعلى حساب برنامج التداول  :Regular Smile:

----------


## قاصد الكريم

بدي اعرف احسن شركه من كل الجوانب لاني محتاااااااااااار
تنفيذ العمليات  (الكبيره)
السحب
المنصه
ضمان وحمايه الاموال وكل ما يتعلق بالمتاجره

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بدي اعرف احسن شركه من كل الجوانب لاني محتاااااااااااار
> تنفيذ العمليات  (الكبيره)
> السحب
> المنصه
> ضمان وحمايه الاموال وكل ما يتعلق بالمتاجره

 
ما في شركة كاملة يا أخي قاصد  
انا انصحك على الاقل ان تبحث عن شركة لديها عضوية في NFA ولها فرع خارج امريكا , و تكون سمعتها وسمعة وكيلها بيضاء  
الله يعينك

----------


## abbee

شكراً لك أخي عبدالكريم على سرعة الاجابة
إذن تغيير الباسورد يعتمد على نوع البرنامج ,, ان شاء الله لما أقرر فتح حساب حقيقي واعرف نوع البرنامج عندها سأطرح السؤال 
عندي سؤال آخر وأسمحوا لي على السؤال لربما قد يكون ساذج أو تافه لدى البعض ولكن لا تلوموننا فنحن مبتدأين وعلى الرغم من أنني قرأت المواضيع المقترحة للمبتدئين هنا بالمنتدى وكذلك عملت دونلوود للكتب المقترحة ولكن في احيان كثيرة لا نجد جواب لبعض استفساراتنا في هذه المواضيع أو الكتب وبالتالي ليس أمامنا سوى أشخاص كريمين وفاضلين مثل مشرفنا المميز عبدالكريم لكي نلجأ له ليساعدنا وعسى ربي يبارك له في رزقه ويجعله في موازين أعماله 
أخي الفاضل عبدالكريم ,, لاحظت في بعض مواضيع التوصيات هناك من يكتب التوصية بسعر العملة مثلا الدخول بسعر كذا والهدف بسعر كذا والستوب أو الوقف بسعر كذا والأرقام تكون كلها ارقام العملة ,, وهذه الطريقة تكون واضحة جداً للمبتدئين ... واضع لك مثال لهذا النموذج من التوصيات لكي توضح الصورة عندك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9482...ml#post1700588  
بينما نجد في مواضيع توصيات أخرى تكون التوصية فيها بالنقطة ,, وهذه الطريقة ليست واضحة لنا نحن المبتدأين ,, وأضع لك مثال لهذا النموذج من التوصيات ,,  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8633...ml#post1691724 
سؤالي مشرفنا الغالي ,, هل ممكن أن تشرح لنا مفهوم النقطة في التوصية التي في النموذج الثاني؟؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان وأكرر اعتذاري وأسفي على تكرار أسئلتنا والتي قد تكون ساذجة للمحترفين والقدماء في هذا السوق

----------


## mohamad12

انا عايز اعرف انا كسبت ولا خسرت ازاى

----------


## mohamad12

عايز اعرف واشوف انا كسبت ولا خسرت فى برنامج  gts pro

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكراً لك أخي عبدالكريم على سرعة الاجابة
> إذن تغيير الباسورد يعتمد على نوع البرنامج ,, ان شاء الله لما أقرر فتح حساب حقيقي واعرف نوع البرنامج عندها سأطرح السؤال 
> عندي سؤال آخر وأسمحوا لي على السؤال لربما قد يكون ساذج أو تافه لدى البعض ولكن لا تلوموننا فنحن مبتدأين وعلى الرغم من أنني قرأت المواضيع المقترحة للمبتدئين هنا بالمنتدى وكذلك عملت دونلوود للكتب المقترحة ولكن في احيان كثيرة لا نجد جواب لبعض استفساراتنا في هذه المواضيع أو الكتب وبالتالي ليس أمامنا سوى أشخاص كريمين وفاضلين مثل مشرفنا المميز عبدالكريم لكي نلجأ له ليساعدنا وعسى ربي يبارك له في رزقه ويجعله في موازين أعماله 
> أخي الفاضل عبدالكريم ,, لاحظت في بعض مواضيع التوصيات هناك من يكتب التوصية بسعر العملة مثلا الدخول بسعر كذا والهدف بسعر كذا والستوب أو الوقف بسعر كذا والأرقام تكون كلها ارقام العملة ,, وهذه الطريقة تكون واضحة جداً للمبتدئين ... واضع لك مثال لهذا النموذج من التوصيات لكي توضح الصورة عندك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9482...ml#post1700588  
> بينما نجد في مواضيع توصيات أخرى تكون التوصية فيها بالنقطة ,, وهذه الطريقة ليست واضحة لنا نحن المبتدأين ,, وأضع لك مثال لهذا النموذج من التوصيات ,,  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8633...ml#post1691724 
> سؤالي مشرفنا الغالي ,, هل ممكن أن تشرح لنا مفهوم النقطة في التوصية التي في النموذج الثاني؟؟ 
> ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان وأكرر اعتذاري وأسفي على تكرار أسئلتنا والتي قد تكون ساذجة للمحترفين والقدماء في هذا السوق

 
بالنسبة للحساب الحقيقي فلا انصحك فتح حساب الان  
المفروض يا أخي ان تتعلم اولا على حساب ديمو وتتبع طريقة وتتابعها على الديمو لمدة من 3 الى 6 اشهر ثم تنتقل الى الحقيقي في حال ان الطريقة التي اخترتها حققت لك مكاسب مقنعة على الديمو  
بالنسبة للرابط التوصيات الثاني , فهذه ليست توصيات , بل الاخوة هنا يحللون العملات ويتاجرون على طريقة الوافي , وهذه الطريقة متقدمة عليك نوعا ما , ويجب عليك ان تتعلم اساليب التداول اولا , ثم تتعلم هذه الطريقة ان احببت  
اذا انهيت تعلم اساليب التداول والدروس الاولية للمبتئين اعطيتك ملف يشرح هذه الطريقة  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

افتح المنصة , ومن قائمة التقارير اسحب تقرير مفصل عن العمليات التي قمت بها على حسابك

----------


## abbee

شكراً أخي على التوضيح
أنا ظننت موضوع سباق السلاحف فيها توصيات
نعم أنا حالياً على الديمو ولن أفتح حساب حقيقي إلا بعد أن أكون متمكن من اساليب التداول وأكون عرفت الدروس الاولية 
وإن شاء الله بعد ما أنتهي من الدروس الأولية تعطيني الملف
جزاك الله خيراً ويجعله في موازين أعمالك

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

أخى عبد الكريم
لى استفسار على موضوع التوصيات لو تكرمت
1-هل من الضرورى لصاحب موضوع توصيات فتح حساب ديمو لمتابعة توصياته ؟
حيث أننى أتابع حسابى الحقيقى و أخاف أن أقصر فى متابعة الحساب الديمو
2-وفى حالة فتح حساب ديمو هل من الممكن فتحه فى شركة اف اكس سول ( استراليا ) ( حيث أنى أملك حساب حقيقى لديهم )
ملاحظة : على حد علمى لا يوجد كلمة مرور لدخول الزائرين للحساب الديمو فهل يعتبر هذا عائقاً فى موضوع التوصيات ؟
أرجو الافادة جزاك الله خيراً 
ولك كل ودى واحترامى

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخى عبد الكريم
> لى استفسار على موضوع التوصيات لو تكرمت
> 1-هل من الضرورى لصاحب موضوع توصيات فتح حساب ديمو لمتابعة توصياته ؟
> حيث أننى أتابع حسابى الحقيقى و أخاف أن أقصر فى متابعة الحساب الديمو
> 2-وفى حالة فتح حساب ديمو هل من الممكن فتحه فى شركة اف اكس سول ( استراليا ) ( حيث أنى أملك حساب حقيقى لديهم )
> ملاحظة : على حد علمى لا يوجد كلمة مرور لدخول الزائرين للحساب الديمو فهل يعتبر هذا عائقاً فى موضوع التوصيات ؟
> أرجو الافادة جزاك الله خيراً 
> ولك كل ودى واحترامى

 
حياك الله أخي عابدين  :Regular Smile:  
انت بالذات كنت انتظر موضوعك لكي تدرج فيه تحليلاتك  وتوصياتك  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للحساب يجب ان يكون ميتاتريدر لكي تعطي الاخوة المتابعين كلمة مرور الزوار لكي يتابعوا معك , ولك حرية اختيار الشركة التي تود ان تتابع فيها  
فهل من الممكن ان تفتح حساب ديمو اضافي لكي تتابع فيه توصياتك ؟  
وهذا الرابط الذي فيه شرح كامل عن آلية فتح ومتابعة حسابات الديمو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t94343.html 
وفقك الله يا غالي

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> حياك الله أخي عابدين  
> انت بالذات كنت انتظر موضوعك لكي تدرج فيه تحليلاتك  وتوصياتك  
> بالنسبة للحساب يجب ان يكون ميتاتريدر لكي تعطي الاخوة المتابعين كلمة مرور الزوار لكي يتابعوا معك , ولك حرية اختيار الشركة التي تود ان تتابع فيها  
> فهل من الممكن ان تفتح حساب ديمو اضافي لكي تتابع فيه توصياتك ؟  
> وهذا الرابط الذي فيه شرح كامل عن آلية فتح ومتابعة حسابات الديمو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t94343.html 
> وفقك الله يا غالي

 أولاً : أشكرك على سرعة الرد وهذا إن دل فإنما يدل على اهتمام شخصكم الكريم بأعضاء منتدانا الأكثر من رائع 
ثانياً : ( انت بالذات كنت انتظر موضوعك لكي تدرج فيه تحليلاتك  وتوصياتك )
جملة أسعدتى وأقلقتنى فى نفس الوقت  ( تناقض ) ولكن ما يطمئنى أنى اعتبر نفسى وسط أخوتى فى الله  
ودعواتك لى هى ما يهمنى فى الخطوة التى سأقدم عليها ( فتح موضوع توصيات ) رغم ترددى ألف مرة ( كمسئولية وأمانة أخاف أمام الله أن أقصر فيها )  
ولك كل ودى وشكرى واحترامى أخى الكريم عبد الكريم

----------


## Epic

*اخى عبد الكريم عندى سؤال هل نموذج الغاء الفوائد الربويه لفرح استراليا هى نفسها لفرع انجلترا؟؟ 
وشكرا جزيلا لك*

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

استفسار أخير أخى عبد الكريم
كيف أرسل معلومات حسابى الديمو ( FXDD ) إلى لجنة التوصيات ؟؟
متى سيتم فتح الحسابات الديمو ؟؟ بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت مكة أم غداً صباحاً لو للعمر بقية ؟؟
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أولاً : أشكرك على سرعة الرد وهذا إن دل فإنما يدل على اهتمام شخصكم الكريم بأعضاء منتدانا الأكثر من رائع 
> ثانياً : ( انت بالذات كنت انتظر موضوعك لكي تدرج فيه تحليلاتك  وتوصياتك )
> جملة أسعدتى وأقلقتنى فى نفس الوقت  ( تناقض ) ولكن ما يطمئنى أنى اعتبر نفسى وسط أخوتى فى الله  
> ودعواتك لى هى ما يهمنى فى الخطوة التى سأقدم عليها ( فتح موضوع توصيات ) رغم ترددى ألف مرة ( كمسئولية وأمانة أخاف أمام الله أن أقصر فيها )  
> ولك كل ودى وشكرى واحترامى أخى الكريم عبد الكريم

   :Regular Smile:  
السبب وراء انتظاري ذلك هو اني رايت لك تحاليل قوية في أحد المواضيع و تمنيت ان يكون لك موضوع خاص  
اسأل الله ان يوفقك يا غالي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> *اخى عبد الكريم عندى سؤال هل نموذج الغاء الفوائد الربويه لفرح استراليا هى نفسها لفرع انجلترا؟؟ 
> وشكرا جزيلا لك*

 
اعتقد انه يختلف لانه معنون بفرع استراليا  
هو في المرفقات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## قاصد الكريم

مشرفنا الاستاذ عبد الكريم
يمكن السؤال مش بالمكان المناسب
ولكن مش عارف اسأل مين
ما هو التأثير المتوقع على سعر الدولار والعملات الاوروبيه والمؤشرات
في ظل التوترات السياسيه الحاصله الان
 وكيف ممكن ان يكون التأثير في حال كان هناك تدخل عسكري
نريد تحليل من نوع اخر تحليل سياسي  :016: 
فينك يا رمضان

----------


## عبدالكريم

> استفسار أخير أخى عبد الكريم
> كيف أرسل معلومات حسابى الديمو ( FXDD ) إلى لجنة التوصيات ؟؟
> متى سيتم فتح الحسابات الديمو ؟؟ بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت مكة أم غداً صباحاً لو للعمر بقية ؟؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 
ارسله في رسالة خاصة لهم , او افتح موضوع في منتدى الاقتراحات وادرج فيه معلومات الدخول الاساسية , أو ارسله لي في رسالة خاصة وساتكفل بايصاله الى لجنة التوصيات ( الخيار لك )  :Regular Smile:  
والافضل يا غالي انك تفتح الحساب الديمو في اول الشهر ولو في اول ساعة فيه لكي يكون فتحك من اول الشهر , وفي نفس الوقت  موحد مع كل الاخوة  
عموما : الامر واسع ما في مشاكل ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مشرفنا الاستاذ عبد الكريم
> يمكن السؤال مش بالمكان المناسب
> ولكن مش عارف اسأل مين
> ما هو التأثير المتوقع على سعر الدولار والعملات الاوروبيه والمؤشرات
> في ظل التوترات السياسيه الحاصله الان
>  وكيف ممكن ان يكون التأثير في حال كان هناك تدخل عسكري
> نريد تحليل من نوع اخر تحليل سياسي 
> فينك يا رمضان

 
ساتصل برمضان لكي يجيبك هنا  
كم عندنا قاصد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> ارسله في رسالة خاصة لهم , او افتح موضوع في منتدى الاقتراحات وادرج فيه معلومات الدخول الاساسية , أو ارسله لي في رسالة خاصة وساتكفل بايصاله الى لجنة التوصيات ( الخيار لك )  
> والافضل يا غالي انك تفتح الحساب الديمو في اول الشهر ولو في اول ساعة فيه لكي يكون فتحك من اول الشهر , وفي نفس الوقت  موحد مع كل الاخوة  
> عموما : الامر واسع ما في مشاكل ان شاء الله

 تسلم أخى عبد الكريم 
أفادنا الله بك دائماً

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> ساتصل برمضان لكي يجيبك هنا  
> كم عندنا قاصد

 السلام عليكم  
عند وجود اي ازمة دائما يتم اللجوء الي الذهب في المقام الاول ثم يتم الخروج من اسواق الاسهم حيث انها تحمل مخاطرة كبيرة ، اما بالنسبة للعملات سوف يكون التأثير نفس ما حدث اثناء الازمة المالية السابقة وكما يحدث دائماً عند وجود اي احداث سلبية حيث يتم الخروج من العملات التي تحمل مخاطرة عالية اي العملات ذات الفائدة المرتفعة و الاقبال علي العملات ذات العائد المنخفض مثل الدولار و الين و الفرنك  
والله اعلم

----------


## قاصد الكريم

> السلام عليكم   عند وجود اي ازمة دائما يتم اللجوء الي الذهب في المقام الاول ثم يتم الخروج من اسواق الاسهم حيث انها تحمل مخاطرة كبيرة ، اما بالنسبة للعملات سوف يكون التأثير نفس ما حدث اثناء الازمة المالية السابقة وكما يحدث دائماً عند وجود اي احداث سلبية حيث يتم الخروج من العملات التي تحمل مخاطرة عالية اي العملات ذات الفائدة المرتفعة و الاقبال علي العملات ذات العائد المنخفض مثل الدولار و الين و الفرنك   والله اعلم

 شكرا يا اخ رمضان
يا ريت لو تتابع معنا في موضوعك
في حال استجد اي شئ

----------


## الكندي

السلام عليكم. 
اولا:شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الذي باذن الله افاد الجميع.
ثانيا:عندي استفسار عن كيفيه التحقق عن شركه وساطه معينه؟ 
اسم الشركه alpari انا بحثت في الانترنت واغلب ماوجدته ايجابي واستفسرت  عنهم عبر ال FSA وردو علي انها مسجله لديهم وماعليها اي مشكله فحابب اتاكد  اذا في شي ثاني ممكن اسويه عشان اتاكد منهم. 
وفي استفسار ثاني بالنسبه لل FSA ماهو دورها من ناحيه حمايه العميل يعني لو  الشركه فلست هل تعوض العملاء؟وماهم دورها بالظبط. 
اسف على الاطاله وانتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر. 
وشكرا.

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم. 
> اولا:شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الذي باذن الله افاد الجميع.
> ثانيا:عندي استفسار عن كيفيه التحقق عن شركه وساطه معينه؟ 
> اسم الشركه alpari انا بحثت في الانترنت واغلب ماوجدته ايجابي واستفسرت  عنهم عبر ال FSA وردو علي انها مسجله لديهم وماعليها اي مشكله فحابب اتاكد  اذا في شي ثاني ممكن اسويه عشان اتاكد منهم. 
> وفي استفسار ثاني بالنسبه لل FSA ماهو دورها من ناحيه حمايه العميل يعني لو  الشركه فلست هل تعوض العملاء؟وماهم دورها بالظبط. 
> اسف على الاطاله وانتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر. 
> وشكرا.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ممكن تتأكد منها  من خلال صديق لك ثقة يكون له تجربة معهم . 
بالنسبة للمنظمة الرقابية فدورها يكون رقابي فقط , ممكن تنبهك ف حال حدوث اهتزاز في وضع الشركة المالي , لكن اذا حدث الافلاس واموالك لم تسحبها فلا اعتقد انهم سيساعدوا أحد في استرجاع اموالهم , لان دورهم انتهى هنا وبمجرد الاعلان عن الافلاس فالحكومة تضع يدها على الشركة . وهنا يأتي دور القضاة والمحاكم 
حاول تسأل المنظمة الرقابية عن وجود تأمين على الودائع لهذه الشركة

----------


## عمرو جمعة

السلام عليكم 
اريد موقع للاخبار اللحظية ويكون عربى ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد موقع للاخبار اللحظية ويكون عربى ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا عمرو / 
اتفضل  تحليلات ومتابعة لاهم الاخبار :  www.arabictrader.com 
البيانات الاقتصادية : https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event/ 
تحياتى

----------


## عمرو جمعة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا عمرو / 
> اتفضل  تحليلات ومتابعة لاهم الاخبار :  www.arabictrader.com 
> البيانات الاقتصادية : https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event/ 
> تحياتى

 مشكور استاذة رانيا

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

يا جماعة ايه هوا ال Trailing stop ده انا عارف مفهمتش بصراحة ده ايه حتى لما دخلت على GTS PRO معرفتش اوصل لملاحظة واحده منه خالص؟ تحياتي تتواصل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يا جماعة ايه هوا ال Trailing stop ده انا عارف مفهمتش بصراحة ده ايه حتى لما دخلت على GTS PRO معرفتش اوصل لملاحظة واحده منه خالص؟ تحياتي تتواصل

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اهلا م/ محمد 
التريلينج ستوب هو الوقف  المتحرك ويستخدم لتقديم الوقف وتقريبه كلما تحرك السعر فى صالح صفقتك عدد معين من النقاط ويمكنك الاختيار من البرنامج اذا تريده يتحرك كل 20 او 40 او 50 نقطة وهكذا مثال شراء للباوند ين مثلا من سعر 125.30 وهدف 127.00 وستوب عند 124.50 اذا قمنا باختيار ستوب متحرك كل 30 نقطة معني ذلك ان السعر اذا وصل 125.60 سيصبح الوقف 124.80 بدلا من 124.50 وهكذا  
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مشكور استاذة رانيا

 الشكر لله يااهلا بك اخي عمرو :Eh S(7):

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهلا م/ محمد  التريلينج ستوب هو الوقف المتحرك ويستخدم لتقديم الوقف وتقريبه كلما تحرك السعر فى صالح صفقتك عدد معين من النقاط ويمكنك الاختيار من البرنامج اذا تريده يتحرك كل 20 او 40 او 50 نقطة وهكذا مثال شراء للباوند ين مثلا من سعر 125.30 وهدف 127.00 وستوب عند 124.50 اذا قمنا باختيار ستوب متحرك كل 30 نقطة معني ذلك ان السعر اذا وصل 125.60 سيصبح الوقف 124.80 بدلا من 124.50 وهكذا   تحياتى وتقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهااااااااااااااااااا ايوة ايوة فهمت كده يا أ/رانيا ده طلع اوبشن جميل اوي ومهم جدا وخصوصا ان بطلع باقل الخساير لو السعر طلع مرة واحد واقل ربح لو السعر نزل مرة واحده وفي نفس الوقت هوا لمصلحتي في كلا الحالتين اشكرك جدا اختي الفاضلة لا عدمنا من ما تسطره اناملك سعيا للخير يا اهل الخير  وسيتم التطبيق ان شاء الله  تحياتي تتواصل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهااااااااااااااااااا ايوة ايوة فهمت كده يا أ/رانيا ده طلع اوبشن جميل اوي ومهم جدا وخصوصا ان بطلع باقل الخساير لو السعر طلع مرة واحد واقل ربح لو السعر نزل مرة واحده وفي نفس الوقت هوا لمصلحتي في كلا الحالتين اشكرك جدا اختي الفاضلة لا عدمنا من ما تسطره اناملك سعيا للخير يا اهل الخير  وسيتم التطبيق ان شاء الله  تحياتي تتواصل

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك اخي العزيز م/ محمد 
الاوبشن ده فعلا ممتاز هو بيساعد انك تقدر تخرج باكبر ربح ممكن والمتداولين بيستخدموه لمطارده الارباح وهو بيساعد فى تأمين الصفقة كل ماتحرك السعر فى صالحك يقل حجم الستوب  
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## sasoam

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
انا لسة مبتدئة بالرغم  من انى نويت الدخول فى مجال الفوركس من فترة ولكن الامور متيسرتش ساعتها المهم حتى لا اطول عليكم بكلامى  معى مبلغ مالى واريد ان استثمرة فلا ادرى فى ايهم فى   البورصة المصرية ام فى الفوركس وما هى الفروق بينهم والمميزات والعيوب وياريت لو فى كتب اقدر افيد بيها نفسى للتعلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واسفة لو طولت عليكم 
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
تفضلي حملي كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة من هذا الرابط  
ولا تبدأي بالحقيقي الا بعد التعلم جيدا , ويمكنك التعلم على حساب ديمو مجاني للمدة التي تريحك , وهذا الروابط فيها مواضيع تعليمي مفيدة جدا للمبتدئين   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  تعلم الفوركس 
وفقك الله

----------


## sasoam

متشكرة جدا جدا على المساعدة وسرعة الرد وجارى التحميل
وربنا معايا ويارب مخسرش فلوسى كلها هههههه

----------


## sasoam

بس ياريت اعرف الفرق بين البورصة العادية (المصرية) والفوركس

----------


## سوبر مان

ما هو دور  NFA ???بمعنى اذا حصلت مشكله معي لدى احدى الشركات ورغبت بمتابعه الموضوع قضائيا فهل البدايه تكون من NFA ??? اي بمعنى اخر من وين ابدأ لحتى استعيد حقي من احدى الشركات؟؟؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

أخى الغالى عبد الكريم 
لدى استفسار عن الحساب الديمو الخاص بالتوصيات
هل محطة التداول بها امكانية لتغيير التوقيت إلى توقيت مكة 
FX Solutions Australia  MetaTrader
ولك تحياتى الخالصة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بس ياريت اعرف الفرق بين البورصة العادية (المصرية) والفوركس

 
مميزات سوق العملات على هذا الرابط

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ما هو دور  NFA ???بمعنى اذا حصلت مشكله معي لدى احدى الشركات ورغبت بمتابعه الموضوع قضائيا فهل البدايه تكون من NFA ??? اي بمعنى اخر من وين ابدأ لحتى استعيد حقي من احدى الشركات؟؟؟ 
> وشكرا

 
بخصوص مشكلتك انصحك ان تراسل مدير الشركة عندهم فلربما يقتنع  بكلامك , وعلى الاقل تسحب اموالك  
ان ابوا وعاندوا راسل المنظمة , والله ينصرك عليهم  
باريت تأخد صور من كل شيء تستطيع عليه , فالمعركة هنا معركة ادلة وبراهين  
ربنا ينصرك يا غالي ويرجع لك حقك

----------


## سوبر مان

> بخصوص مشكلتك انصحك ان تراسل مدير الشركة عندهم فلربما يقتنع  بكلامك , وعلى الاقل تسحب اموالك  
> ان ابوا وعاندوا راسل المنظمة , والله ينصرك عليهم  
> باريت تأخد صور من كل شيء تستطيع عليه , فالمعركة هنا معركة ادلة وبراهين  
> ربنا ينصرك يا غالي ويرجع لك حقك

 الله كريم
حسبي الله ونعم والوكيل

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخى الغالى عبد الكريم 
> لدى استفسار عن الحساب الديمو الخاص بالتوصيات
> هل محطة التداول بها امكانية لتغيير التوقيت إلى توقيت مكة 
> FX Solutions Australia  MetaTrader
> ولك تحياتى الخالصة

 
حي الله أخونا العزيز عابدين  :Regular Smile:  
لا اعتقد ان هذا ممكن يا غالي , فهذا التوقيت يأتي من سيرفرات الشركة مباشرة , ولا تستطيع ان تغيره سواء هذا البرنامج او غيره من برامج الميتاتريدر

----------


## khalilooo

السلام عليكم
هل التريلينج ستوب موجود فى الميتا تريد وشكرا

----------


## khalilooo

السلام عليكم
سؤال هل التريلينج ستوب  موجود فى الميتا تريد وشكرا

----------


## احزان الجنوب

ربما تكون اسئلتي تافه بالنسبه لكم ولكنني بكل صدق اريد افهم واعرف واتمنى منكم ان تساعدوني يعني خذوني على قد عقلي 
1-انا اعيش في السعوديه ماهي الطريقه التي يجب ان اتبعها في الايداع والسحب
مثلا عن طريق اي بنك في المملكه اودع المال في حسابي وايضا ماهي الطريقه المناسبه لسحب الاموال
2-ماهو ادنى مبلغ لشركةfxol وهل هي الافضل من وجهة نظركم المعتبره
3-انا مبتدىء ولازلت اتعلم من وجهة نظركم كم هو المبلغ الذي يجب ان استثمره
4-هل يوجد شروط معينه لسحب الاموال مثلا يجب ان يكون المبلغ فوق500 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## م/محمد الخطيب

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال هل التريلينج ستوب موجود فى الميتا تريد وشكرا

 انا معنديش اي خلفية عن الميتا تريدر بس كمبدأ ازاي تصطاد السمكة اقدر اديك الموضوع الجميل ده مدعم بالصور وفيه اغلب ما تريد عن الميتا تريدر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  تحياتي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ربما تكون اسئلتي تافه بالنسبه لكم ولكنني بكل صدق اريد افهم واعرف واتمنى منكم ان تساعدوني يعني خذوني على قد عقلي 
> 1-انا اعيش في السعوديه ماهي الطريقه التي يجب ان اتبعها في الايداع والسحب
> مثلا عن طريق اي بنك في المملكه اودع المال في حسابي وايضا ماهي الطريقه المناسبه لسحب الاموال
> 2-ماهو ادنى مبلغ لشركةfxol وهل هي الافضل من وجهة نظركم المعتبره
> 3-انا مبتدىء ولازلت اتعلم من وجهة نظركم كم هو المبلغ الذي يجب ان استثمره
> 4-هل يوجد شروط معينه لسحب الاموال مثلا يجب ان يكون المبلغ فوق500 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
يا أخي الموضوع مفتوح لمثل هذه الاسئلة فخذ راحتك على الآخر ولا تتردد  :Regular Smile:  
1 : افضل طريقة للايداع والسحب هي التحويل البنكي , وهذا النوع من الايداع مقبول في كل الشركات  
وبما انك في المملكة فدع هذه المهمة الى الشباب في خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي عن طريق مراسلتهم على الايميل [email protected]  , وذلك لوجود بعض البتوك في المملكة عندكم تمنع التحويل الى شركات الفوركس بدون استثناء  
الحل بمراسلة الشباب في خدمة العملاء ليتولوا هم مساعدتك في هذه الحكاية  :Regular Smile:  
2 : اقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب هو 250 دولار , ولا يوجد حد ادنى او حد أعلى بعد ذلك في السحب اوالايداع , واودع او اسحب على راحتك باي مبلغ  
تنبه فقط ان البنك الذي تودع فيه اموالك عندما تحول او تسحب لحسابك سيأخد في حدود 40 $ دولار , على كل عملية سحب او ايداع  
يعني لو حولت 100 دولار سيأخدوا 40 منها , وكذلك لو حولت 10000 سيأخدوا 40 دولار كذلك  
3 : اذا كنت  مبتدأ في لا تفتح حساب حقيقي حتى تتعلم , فلو حولت اي مبلغ الان ستخسره بكل تأكيد , آسف على الصراحة لكنها الحقيقة  :Regular Smile:  
بعد ما تتعلم افتح حساب في الشركة التي استقريت عليها بادنى مبلغ لفتح الحساب , وبعد ما تحس انك تمكنت في هذه التجارة توكل على الله ومول حسابك باموال لا تكون ضرورية لحياتك ورائدة عن حاجتك . 
4 : لا يوجد شرط معين للسحب , المهم فقط ان تعمل حساب العمولات التي سيأخدها البنك ( في حدود 40 $ )  
وفقك الله

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سمعت ان بنك الخليج الجزائر قام باصدار بطاقات ..فيزا..فهل يمكن ايداع الاموال لفتح حساب مع شركة اف اكس سول من خلال هذه البطاقات ...انا اتحدث عن فرع هذا البنك في الجزائر واذا كان ممكن ماهي الطريقة لفعل ذلك ..ارجو المساعدة العاجلة يااخوان ..انا انتظر الرد

----------


## kamelfo

ملاحطة ليس شرط ان يكون الايداع للشركة المذكورة فقط ..المهم عندي هو هل هناك امكانية ايداع الاموال لاي شركة وساطة بواسطة هذه البطاقة ام لا

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اسأل البنك هل هي بطاقة ائتمانية ام انها مسبقة الدقع  
اذا كانت بطاقة ائتمانية ( كردت كارد او دبت كارد )  يعني مربوطة بحسابك الشخصي فيمكنك التحويل الى شركات الفوركس ومنها  fxsol 
اما اذا كانت مسبقة الدفع فلا يمكنك استعمالها مع أغلب شركات الفوركس ومنها fxsol  , ولا يمكنك استعمالها الا مع الشركات التي تقبل البنوك الالكترونية

----------


## الليث

اخي الكريم حياك الله
ياريت تفيدني وتعطيني رابط احمل منه منصة ميتاتريدر تعمل حتى على الاسهم
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالناصر68

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بالاستاذ عبدالكريم
والله لك وحشة يا استاذ النماذج والاشكال والفنية 
وبارك الله فيك على رحابة الصدر وسعة البال ومساعدتك للاخرين 
وانا ايضا اضم صوتي للاخ الليث في طلبه منصة تعمل على الاسهم 
انا كان عندي زمان بس الحين ما راضي يفتح معي  
فياريت تدلني على موقع احمله منه من جديد ، أو تعالج لي المشكلة 
حيث اني اسجل من جديد واعبء البيانات ولما اضغط على التالي يبنتظر قليلا ثم يفشل  
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## karama

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت انا عاوز اعرف افضل الاوقات متاجرة فى اليوم يعنى الساعة كام صبح ولا ليل وكمان اتاجر كام يوم فى الاسبوع 
وتانى حاجة عاوز اعرف افضل العملات اللى ممكن اتاجرة بيها مع اسبريد منخفض وفيها حركة كتير 
وتالت حاجة والاخيرة عاوز اعرف اجازات الفوركس بالتحديد امتى فى السنة السوق يقفل ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال هل التريلينج ستوب  موجود فى الميتا تريد وشكرا

  

> انا معنديش اي خلفية عن الميتا تريدر بس كمبدأ ازاي تصطاد السمكة اقدر اديك الموضوع الجميل ده مدعم بالصور وفيه اغلب ما تريد عن الميتا تريدر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html  تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بعد اذن أحونا محمد  
كليك يمين على العملية , ثم اختر من القائمة التي تخرج لك امر  
امر تحديد الخسارة المتتابع , وضع القيمة التي تريدها

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحت انا عاوز اعرف افضل الاوقات متاجرة فى اليوم يعنى الساعة كام صبح ولا ليل وكمان اتاجر كام يوم فى الاسبوع 
> وتانى حاجة عاوز اعرف افضل العملات اللى ممكن اتاجرة بيها مع اسبريد منخفض وفيها حركة كتير 
> وتالت حاجة والاخيرة عاوز اعرف اجازات الفوركس بالتحديد امتى فى السنة السوق يقفل ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
افضل الاوقات على حسب متاجرتك وعلى حسب طريقتك , والوقت اللي تربح فيه اشتغل فيه , وانا من رأي ان افضل الاوقات صباحا في الفترة الاوروبية  
افضل العملات هي العملات الرئيسية , وافضلها من رأيي هو زوج اليورو دولار  
وسوق الفوركس مفتوح 24 ساعة ما عدا السبت والاحد

----------


## ArAbBoi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى  وقد كنت من المتصفحين له في الايام القليلة الماضيه واخذت في التجوال فيه ولكن مهما اقتعنت انني اكتفيت وانني فهمت 
اجد نفسي غير ذلك
*************
الامر ومافيه انني  اخذت بنصحية الاخوان وفتحت حساب تجريبي في
fxcm
ونزلت البرنامج تعبهم لاجرب الواقع العملي غير النظري
**********
وقد كانت هناك نصيحه من الاخوان هي
بيع وهو نازل واشتري اذا طالع
&&&&&
المهم تجربه نصف ساعه  وطلع معي الاتي كما في الصورة  
فياليت حد يوضح لي ايش هو
Balance
Equity
Day P/L
Usd Mr
Usbl Mr
Usbl Mr%
Gross P/L
MC
Hedging
***********
البلانس اتوقع هو الرصيد صح وليش البلانس والإكويتي نفس الرقم
تجربه جديدة فارجو العذر اذا كانت الاشياء تلك مفهومه لدى الجميع 
ولكنها ليست كذلك لي انا
 والشكر مقدما

----------


## ArAbBoi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى  وقد كنت من المتصفحين له في الايام القليلة الماضيه واخذت في التجوال فيه ولكن مهما اقتعنت انني اكتفيت وانني فهمت 
> اجد نفسي غير ذلك
> *************
> الامر ومافيه انني  اخذت بنصحية الاخوان وفتحت حساب تجريبي في
> fxcm
> ونزلت البرنامج تعبهم لاجرب الواقع العملي غير النظري
> **********
> وقد كانت هناك نصيحه من الاخوان هي
> ...

 وهي الصورة بعد ساعتين تقريبا  
هل معناه
انني دخلت ومعي 50000 
والا بعد التداول اصبح معي
50730
********
وهل الــ 730 دولار هي صافي الربح لي انا
ام للشركة نسبه فيه
************* 
ارجو من الاخ مشرف حذف موضوعي في المواضيع
لاني وضعته قبل ان اجد قسم الاستفسارات

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي الكريم حياك الله
> ياريت تفيدني وتعطيني رابط احمل منه منصة ميتاتريدر تعمل حتى على الاسهم
> وجزاك الله خيرا

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا بالاستاذ عبدالكريم
> والله لك وحشة يا استاذ النماذج والاشكال والفنية 
> وبارك الله فيك على رحابة الصدر وسعة البال ومساعدتك للاخرين 
> وانا ايضا اضم صوتي للاخ الليث في طلبه منصة تعمل على الاسهم 
> انا كان عندي زمان بس الحين ما راضي يفتح معي  
> فياريت تدلني على موقع احمله منه من جديد ، أو تعالج لي المشكلة 
> حيث اني اسجل من جديد واعبء البيانات ولما اضغط على التالي يبنتظر قليلا ثم يفشل  
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
حسب معلوماتي ان الميتاتريدر مخصص للعملات لكن بعض الشركات بها ( بعض ) المؤشرات او السلع أو بعض الاسهم الامريكية , ولا أعلك منصة ميتاتريدر بها اسهم لشركات عربية  
وهذه احد المنصات التي بها السلع و المؤشرات الامريكية   رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة XTB

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى  وقد كنت من المتصفحين له في الايام القليلة الماضيه واخذت في التجوال فيه ولكن مهما اقتعنت انني اكتفيت وانني فهمت 
> اجد نفسي غير ذلك
> *************
> الامر ومافيه انني  اخذت بنصحية الاخوان وفتحت حساب تجريبي في
> fxcm
> ونزلت البرنامج تعبهم لاجرب الواقع العملي غير النظري
> **********
> وقد كانت هناك نصيحه من الاخوان هي
> ...

  

> وهي الصورة بعد ساعتين تقريبا  
> هل معناه
> انني دخلت ومعي 50000 
> والا بعد التداول اصبح معي
> 50730
> ********
> وهل الــ 730 دولار هي صافي الربح لي انا
> ام للشركة نسبه فيه
> ************* 
> ...

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لست خبيرا في منصة هذه الشركة , وانصحك ان تتعلم على برنامج ميتاتريدر فهو افضل للمبتدئين  , وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة ميتاتريدر لأحدى الشركات   رابط مباشر هنا  
بعد ما تحمل المنصة وتنصبها على جهازك حاول ان تستفد من المواضيع التعليمية الموجودة في هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
بالنسبة لاسئلتك فاعتقد انها هكذا :  
Balance : الرصيد الاجمالي  
Equity : الرصيد المتاح  
Day P/L : الربح  
Usd Mr : المارجن المستخدم  
Usbl Mr : المارجن المتاح  
Usbl Mr% : النسبة % للمارجن المتاح  
Gross P/L : لا اعرفها  
MC : لا اعرفها  
Hedging : الهدج

----------


## ArAbBoi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> لست خبيرا في منصة هذه الشركة , وانصحك ان تتعلم على برنامج ميتاتريدر فهو افضل للمبتدئين  , وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة ميتاتريدر لأحدى الشركات   رابط مباشر هنا  
> بعد ما تحمل المنصة وتنصبها على جهازك حاول ان تستفد من المواضيع التعليمية الموجودة في هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
> بالنسبة لاسئلتك فاعتقد انها هكذا :  
> Balance : الرصيد الاجمالي  
> Equity : الرصيد المتاح  
> Day P/L : الربح  
> Usd Mr : المارجن المستخدم  
> Usbl Mr : المارجن المتاح  
> ...

 جزيت خيرا
وزوجت حور عين
وزرق الله الجنه
سوف اعمل بنصيحتك
وساجرب ميتاتريدر 
ولكن مااختلاف الميتاتريدر  عن باقي البرامج
ولوحظت انه يوجد ميتاتريدر 1 و2و3و4
هل يوجد فرق بينها ام ماذا؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزيت خيرا
> وزوجت حور عين
> وزرق الله الجنه
> سوف اعمل بنصيحتك
> وساجرب ميتاتريدر 
> ولكن مااختلاف الميتاتريدر  عن باقي البرامج
> ولوحظت انه يوجد ميتاتريدر 1 و2و3و4
> هل يوجد فرق بينها ام ماذا؟؟

 
الميتاتريدر بسيط جدا وسهل للحميع , ويقبل اضافة مؤشرات وهكذا اضافات  
وهو منتشر كثيرا بين الشركات  
طبعا نحن نشتغل على الاصدار الرابع , والاصدارت القديمة لا وجود لها الان

----------


## abuyousuf

السلام عليكم ,,
أود أن أشكرك أولا أخي عبدالكريم على هذه المبادرة الطيبة. 
عندي استفساران:
الإستفسار الأول فيه سؤالين بالمرفق. 
اللإستفسار الثاني:
كيف أضع صورة توضيحية وسط الموضوع دون أن توضع في أسفل الموضوع كمرفقات؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
760 دولار ربح من 70 نقطة ,  يعني النقطة ليست بعشرة دولار  
ازواج الين تختلف النقطة قليلا عن زوج يورو دولار الذي نقطة العقد العادي فيه بعشرة دولار  
والسواب هذا الفائدة اليومية التي تأخدها او تعطيك اياها شركة الوساطة عند تبييث العقود ( ربا يعني ) , واكيد هذا الحساب ديمو لان في الحسابات الاسلامية لا تجد هذه القيمة و تكون دائما صفر  
وتضع صورة بنصف الموضوع عن طريق رفع الصورة على رابط تحميل الملفات وهذا رابطه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploader.php 
وبعدها تنسخ رابط الصورة بعد رفعها , ثم تذهب الى مربع الرد على المشاركة ,  وفي اعلى مربع الذي تكتب فيه المشاركة , تجد ايقونة صفراء اسمها ادراج صورة , اضغط عليها والصق رابط الصورة التي رفعتها على مركز تحميل الملفات  
وفقك الله

----------


## abuyousuf

شــكراً على الرد الجميل والسريييع  :015:  
وأسأل الله باسمه الكريم أن يكرمك في الدارين

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شــكراً على الرد الجميل والسريييع  
> وأسأل الله باسمه الكريم أن يكرمك في الدارين

 
و أياك أخي العزيز  :Eh S(7):  
بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

أخى ومشرفنا الكريم عبد الكريم
تحية طيبة لك وللأخوة بمنتدانا
استفسارى عن الملفات المرفقة
أريد ارفاق ملف اكسيل فى مشاركة لى ولكن تظهر لى خطأ بالملف المرفق
أرجو الافادة وهل هناك طريقة أخرى ؟؟
ولك جزيل الشكر أخى الكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخى ومشرفنا الكريم عبد الكريم
> تحية طيبة لك وللأخوة بمنتدانا
> استفسارى عن الملفات المرفقة
> أريد ارفاق ملف اكسيل فى مشاركة لى ولكن تظهر لى خطأ بالملف المرفق
> أرجو الافادة وهل هناك طريقة أخرى ؟؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر أخى الكريم

 
معاك حق , المنتدى لا يقبل ملفات الاكسيل , والحل بسيط  :Regular Smile:  
اضغط الملف الى صيغة RAR او ZIP وحمله الى المنتدى

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> معاك حق , المنتدى لا يقبل ملفات الاكسيل , والحل بسيط  
> اضغط الملف الى صيغة RAR او ZIP وحمله الى المنتدى

 تسلم أخى عبد الكريم 
وجزاك الله خيراً وجعلك عوناً لأخوانك دائماً
سأقوم بالمحاولة إن شاء الله 
وبالله التوفيق دائماً

----------


## wassim

تحية استاذ عبد الكريم الرجاء كيفية ارسال شارت الى المنتدى

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
ارفع الشارت على رابط تحميل الملفات وهذا رابطه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploader.php 
وبعدها تنسخ رابط الشارت بعد رفعه , ثم تذهب الى مربع الرد على المشاركة , وفي اعلى مربع الذي تكتب فيه المشاركة , تجد ايقونة صفراء اسمها ادراج صورة , اضغط عليها والصق رابط الشارت التي رفعته على مركز تحميل الملفات  
وفقك الله

----------


## wassim

شكرا مشرفنا بس المشكله كيف ارفع الشارت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا مشرفنا بس المشكله كيف ارفع الشارت

 
ما فهمت يا غالي كيف ترفع الشارت ؟؟ 
لو تقصد كيف ترفعه في مركز التحميل فيجب ان يكون اسم الشارت او الصورة بالانجليزي او ارقام , وطبعا في امتدادات واحجام مسموحة تجدها مفصلة في مركز التحميل  
وبعدا ما ترفع الشارت انسخ الرابط , وضعه في المكان الذي شرحته لك في المشاركة السابقة

----------


## قاصد الكريم

انا حابب اسأل عن الاخ عبدالكريم كيف احواله
ويمكن يعرف  يقنع ابو عمر ويجدد الدعوه   :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

الحمد لله رب العالمين  
بارك الله فيك على السؤال  :Regular Smile:  
والدعوة لازالت قائمة ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:

----------


## sh4

برجاء التوضيح هل يمكننى تركيب أكسبرت الى يقوم بفتح وغلق الصفقات أليا" ؟
وكما هى الطريقة برجا شرح بالصور
وكيف يمكننى أختبا أكسبرت معين ؟
وكيف يمكننى أختبار أستراتيجية معينة تمهيدا لتحويلها الى اكسبرت ؟
برجاء المعاونة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> برجاء التوضيح هل يمكننى تركيب أكسبرت الى يقوم بفتح وغلق الصفقات أليا" ؟
> وكما هى الطريقة برجا شرح بالصور
> وكيف يمكننى أختبا أكسبرت معين ؟
> وكيف يمكننى أختبار أستراتيجية معينة تمهيدا لتحويلها الى اكسبرت ؟
> برجاء المعاونة

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بالنسبة لطريقة تركيب اكسبيرت فلدي شرح بسيط في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92806.html 
اما بالنسبة لطريقة عمل اختبار لاستراتيجية فستجدها مشروحة في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68657.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## alabasi

مساء الخير 
أستاذ عبدالكريم 
حاب أسأل عن أي شركة بها المزايا التالية : 
1 - معتمدة وسمعتها كويسة .
2 - تفتح حساب إسلامي بدون فوائد أو خصومات .
3 - تسمح بالهيدج .
4 - لا تحجز مبلغ عند فتح الهيدج . 
وكل الشروط مهمة ، مثل شركة AFB الكويتية فيها المزايا هذي ، ولاكن أريد غيرها 
وشكراً لك مقدما

----------


## Abo.Omar

السلام عليكم
عندى استفسار بسيط اخى عبدالكريم
كم تساوى قيمة النقطه فى حساب الميكرو
وهل ممكن ان اجعلها تساوى 1 سنت او 5 سنت او 10 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## sh4

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> بالنسبة لطريقة تركيب اكسبيرت فلدي شرح بسيط في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92806.html 
> اما بالنسبة لطريقة عمل اختبار لاستراتيجية فستجدها مشروحة في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68657.html 
> وفقك الله

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## sh4

> مساء الخير 
> أستاذ عبدالكريم 
> حاب أسأل عن أي شركة بها المزايا التالية : 
> 1 - معتمدة وسمعتها كويسة .
> 2 - تفتح حساب إسلامي بدون فوائد أو خصومات .
> 3 - تسمح بالهيدج .
> 4 - لا تحجز مبلغ عند فتح الهيدج . 
> وكل الشروط مهمة ، مثل شركة AFB الكويتية فيها المزايا هذي ، ولاكن أريد غيرها 
> وشكراً لك مقدما

 عندى سؤال لو سمحت  لماذا تريد غيرها ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مساء الخير 
> أستاذ عبدالكريم 
> حاب أسأل عن أي شركة بها المزايا التالية : 
> 1 - معتمدة وسمعتها كويسة .
> 2 - تفتح حساب إسلامي بدون فوائد أو خصومات .
> 3 - تسمح بالهيدج .
> 4 - لا تحجز مبلغ عند فتح الهيدج . 
> وكل الشروط مهمة ، مثل شركة AFB الكويتية فيها المزايا هذي ، ولاكن أريد غيرها 
> وشكراً لك مقدما

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أحاول ان اتجنب تزكية الشركات  :Regular Smile:  
انا حسابي مع شركة FXSOL عن طريق المنتدى  ومرتاح معها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> عندى استفسار بسيط اخى عبدالكريم
> كم تساوى قيمة النقطه فى حساب الميكرو
> وهل ممكن ان اجعلها تساوى 1 سنت او 5 سنت او 10 
> بارك الله فيكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
قيمة النقطة في الحساب الماسكرو عشرة سنت  
فيه نوع اصغر اسمه نانو  :Regular Smile:  قيمة النقطة فيه بواحد سنت

----------


## eng.fx

السلام عليكم
انا كنت فتحت حساب ميكرو في شركة معينة
وتاجرت بالحساب علي اساس انه اسلامي
وبعد اسبوع تفاجات ان الحساب غيراسلامي ويوجد عمولة تبييت صفقات علي صفقات اللي فتححتها امس(انا مكنتش مبيت صفقات قبل كدة)
وكلمت الدعم في الشركة وقال لي ان الحساب غيراسلامي 
وتم تحويله الي اسلامي منذ قليل 
ماذا افعل هل اكمل بهذا الحساب
ولا ربنا يعوض عليه فيه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> انا كنت فتحت حساب ميكرو في شركة معينة
> وتاجرت بالحساب علي اساس انه اسلامي
> وبعد اسبوع تفاجات ان الحساب غيراسلامي ويوجد عمولة تبييت صفقات علي صفقات اللي فتححتها امس(انا مكنتش مبيت صفقات قبل كدة)
> وكلمت الدعم في الشركة وقال لي ان الحساب غيراسلامي 
> وتم تحويله الي اسلامي منذ قليل 
> ماذا افعل هل اكمل بهذا الحساب
> ولا ربنا يعوض عليه فيه

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تحدث يا غالي نتيجة خطأ موظف , وحدثت لي سابقا والشركة اعتذر لي وجعلت الحساب اسلامي  
انا بصراحة كملت لان هذا خطأ , لاننا غير محاسبين على الخطأ والنسيان  :Regular Smile:  
ولو هذه الفائدة اضيفت الى حسابك , تخلص منها في اول عملية سحب , وان شاء الله خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

أستاذنا الفاضل عبد الكريم 
جعلك الله عوناً لنا دائماً
لى استفسارين 
1- عمولة التبييت فى اف اكس سول دائماً بالسالب من الرصيد سواء بيعاً أو شراءً ؟
وهل فرع الشركة فى استراليا لديها حساب اسلامى ؟ لأن حسابى لديهم عادى ولم انتبه لذلك الموضوع إلا فى ايامنا تلك 
2- تاتينى رسائل على الخاص من بعض الأعضاء بطلب اضافتهم عندى على الماسنجر 
فهل ذلك مخالف لمنتدانا ؟ ولو أنه امر مخالف هل يتم التبليغ عن تلك الرسالة ؟ 
وجزاك الله خيراً على تعاونك وتواصلك الدائم مع أخوانك 
ولك منى كل الود والاحترام

----------


## Abo.Omar

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> قيمة النقطة في الحساب المايكرو عشرة سنت  
> فيه نوع اصغر اسمه نانو  قيمة النقطة فيه بواحد سنت

 بارك الله فيكم على سرعة الرد وياريت تتحملنى عندى سؤالين  بخصوص حساب النانو  الحد الادنى لفتح الحساب ؟؟ وايه الشركات اللى بتقدمه ؟ وشكراً لك اخى الغالى

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
توجد شركة اسمها ماركتيفيا تقدم هذا النوع من الحسابات ( لا اعتقد انها موثوقة ) , ممكن تفتح حساب معها لكي تنعلم  وهي تعطي بونص 5 دولار للاعضاء الجدد , وابحث عن رابطها في جوجل , وعندما ننعلم و تريد ان تتداول وتربح من السوق استعمل حسابات الميني فما فوق . 
لا تستطيع ان تحقق مكسب معقول من هذه الحسابات   :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

:Asvc:   :Eh S(7):   :Asvc:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أستاذنا الفاضل عبد الكريم 
> جعلك الله عوناً لنا دائماً
> لى استفسارين 
> 1- عمولة التبييت فى اف اكس سول دائماً بالسالب من الرصيد سواء بيعاً أو شراءً ؟
> وهل فرع الشركة فى استراليا لديها حساب اسلامى ؟ لأن حسابى لديهم عادى ولم انتبه لذلك الموضوع إلا فى ايامنا تلك 
> 2- تاتينى رسائل على الخاص من بعض الأعضاء بطلب اضافتهم عندى على الماسنجر 
> فهل ذلك مخالف لمنتدانا ؟ ولو أنه امر مخالف هل يتم التبليغ عن تلك الرسالة ؟ 
> وجزاك الله خيراً على تعاونك وتواصلك الدائم مع أخوانك 
> ولك منى كل الود والاحترام

  

> 

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اعتذر منك عزيزي عابدين فلم ارى مشاركتك الا بعد ما نبهتني عليها  :Regular Smile:  
عموما :  
1 : لا اعلم سر انها دائما بالسالب , و لم ابحث عن هذا الامر , وانا انصحك ان تحول حسابك الحقيقي فورا الى حساب اسلامي , عن طريق ملأ الاستمارة التي في المرفقات وترسلها الى الشباب في خدمة العملاء على هذا الايميل   [email protected] 
بالنسبة للرسائل التي على الخاص فاي رسالة تراها مزعجة او مخالفة للقوانين فتفضل بالضغط على ايقونة تقرير مشاركة سيئة , لكي تبلغ المراقب العام عنها . تجد الايقونة على الجهة اليسرى أعلى الرسالة الواردة اليك  ,  
بالنسبة للماسنجر والايميل على المنتديات العامة فهو ممنوعة من قبل الادارة . اما على الخاص فلو كانت فلو كانت لغرض الدعاية او مخالفة القوانين عموما فهذا مخالف بالطبع , ويجب عليك ان تبلغ المراقب العام عنها ,  
وفقك الله

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> أستاذنا الفاضل عبد الكريم 
> جعلك الله عوناً لنا دائماً
> لى استفسارين 
> 1- عمولة التبييت فى اف اكس سول دائماً بالسالب من الرصيد سواء بيعاً أو شراءً ؟
> وهل فرع الشركة فى استراليا لديها حساب اسلامى ؟ لأن حسابى لديهم عادى ولم انتبه لذلك الموضوع إلا فى ايامنا تلك 
> 2- تاتينى رسائل على الخاص من بعض الأعضاء بطلب اضافتهم عندى على الماسنجر 
> فهل ذلك مخالف لمنتدانا ؟ ولو أنه امر مخالف هل يتم التبليغ عن تلك الرسالة ؟ 
> وجزاك الله خيراً على تعاونك وتواصلك الدائم مع أخوانك 
> ولك منى كل الود والاحترام

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> اعتذر منك عزيزي عابدين فلم ارى مشاركتك الا بعد ما نبهتني عليها  
> عموما :  
> 1 : لا اعلم سر انها دائما بالسالب , و لم ابحث عن هذا الامر , وانا انصحك ان تحول حسابك الحقيقي فورا الى حساب اسلامي , عن طريق ملأ الاستمارة التي في المرفقات وترسلها الى الشباب في خدمة العملاء على هذا الايميل   [email protected] 
> بالنسبة للرسائل التي على الخاص فاي رسالة تراها مزعجة او مخالفة للقوانين فتفضل بالضغط على ايقونة تقرير مشاركة سيئة , لكي تبلغ المراقب العام عنها . تجد الايقونة على الجهة اليسرى أعلى الرسالة الواردة اليك  ,  
> بالنسبة للماسنجر والايميل على المنتديات العامة فهو ممنوعة من قبل الادارة . اما على الخاص فلو كانت فلو كانت لغرض الدعاية او مخالفة القوانين عموما فهذا مخالف بالطبع , ويجب عليك ان تبلغ المراقب العام عنها ,  
> وفقك الله

 جزاك الله خيراً أخى عبد الكريم 
سأقوم بمراسلتهم لتحويل الحساب إلى اسلامى وجعله الله مبارك علينا إن شاء الله 
بالنسبة للاستفسار الثانى عن الماسنجر والايميلات لو كانت للتعارف هل من ضرر او مخالفة ؟؟؟
وأعرف أنى أثقلت عليك ولكن المعرفة خير من الجهل 
ولك تحياتى أخى الكريم عبد الكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزاك الله خيراً أخى عبد الكريم 
> سأقوم بمراسلتهم لتحويل الحساب إلى اسلامى وجعله الله مبارك علينا إن شاء الله 
> بالنسبة للاستفسار الثانى عن الماسنجر والايميلات لو كانت للتعارف هل من ضرر او مخالفة ؟؟؟
> وأعرف أنى أثقلت عليك ولكن المعرفة خير من الجهل 
> ولك تحياتى أخى الكريم عبد الكريم

 ان شاء الله ما في مشكلة , المهم يكون بعيد عن اعين المراقب العام  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> ان شاء الله ما في مشكلة , المهم يكون بعيد عن اعين المراقب العام

 سأحاول أن أختفى لو رآنى المراقب العام  
لى استفسار وسيكون الأخير اليوم ..... فقط 
نوع العضوية للأعضاء بالمنتدى 
أرى عضو نشيط وآخر ذهبى أو بلاتينى .... غير طبعاً أخواننا الأفاضل المشرفين ....
...... والمراقب العام .......
فما الفرق بين تلك النوعيات ومميزاتها ؟؟ وكيفية الحصول عليها ؟؟ 
وأشكرك دائماً لإجاباتك على تساؤلاتنا

----------


## bassam24

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   
لدي استفسار 
ارغب بجلب بيانات شمعه على شارت الساعه والاربع ساعات بتاريخ قديم مثلا 2008 
على برنامج التريد4 فماهي الطريقه 
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سأحاول أن أختفى لو رآنى المراقب العام  
> لى استفسار وسيكون الأخير اليوم ..... فقط 
> نوع العضوية للأعضاء بالمنتدى 
> أرى عضو نشيط وآخر ذهبى أو بلاتينى .... غير طبعاً أخواننا الأفاضل المشرفين ....
> ...... والمراقب العام .......
> فما الفرق بين تلك النوعيات ومميزاتها ؟؟ وكيفية الحصول عليها ؟؟ 
> وأشكرك دائماً لإجاباتك على تساؤلاتنا

 
يا غالي اسأل على راحتك ولا يهمك , يسعدك كثيرا عندما ارى اسمك في الموضوع  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للاختلافات بين المعرفات فستجد تفاصيلها في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t88146.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   
> لدي استفسار 
> ارغب بجلب بيانات شمعه على شارت الساعه والاربع ساعات بتاريخ قديم مثلا 2008 
> على برنامج التريد4 فماهي الطريقه 
> وشكرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الطريقة بسيطة وسهلة   :Regular Smile:  
افتح الميتاتريدر , ثم اضغط F2 , وستخرج لك نافدة , واختر من الجهة اليسرى العملة والفريم , ثم اضغط تحميل 
هنا الميتاتريدر سيحمل لك كل البيانات التاريخية للعملة التي اخترتها  
وفقك الله

----------


## bassam24

شكرا جاري التجربه

----------


## bassam24

تم تجربه الطريقه لاكن هناك مشكله يوجد فجوه زمنيه لايتم استيراد بيناتها 
مثلا 2008 و2009 لم تظهر
لاكن بينات 2006 موجوده

----------


## عبدالكريم

هذه الطريقة تعطيك البيانات المخزنة في سيرفر الشركة , اذا تأكدت من اتباعك للخطوات بدقة ,  وان اتصالك لا توجد به مشكلة , فهذا يعني نقص في بيانات الشركة نفسها

----------


## POQWER900

اخي الكريم ممكن اعرف عن رنج الحركه الومي للعملات واقل زوج يتحرك لو امكن حتي في ساعه الاخبار هل الملكي هوه اقل زوج في الحركه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي الكريم ممكن اعرف عن رنج الحركه الومي للعملات واقل زوج يتحرك لو امكن حتي في ساعه الاخبار هل الملكي هوه اقل زوج في الحركه

 
نعم الملكي هو اقل الازواج تحركا  :Regular Smile:  
واكثر الازواج تحركا هي ازواج الباوند  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى عبد الكريم  
يوم جديد = استفسار جديد   :Asvc:   أول استفسارات اليوم 
 تغيير المعرف فى المنتدى كيف يتم ؟؟ ولو تم تغيير المعرف هل يستدعى فتح موضوع جديد بالمعرف الجديد فى قسم التوصيات مثلاً ؟؟  استفسار ملحق للعلم بالشئ فقط  
قسم الأخبار والتحليلات " بمنتدى العملات العالمية  Forex  " 
هل هو متوقف ؟؟ أم غير مفعل ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟   :Eh S(7):   ولك منى كل الود والاحترام    :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى عبد الكريم  
> يوم جديد = استفسار جديد    أول استفسارات اليوم 
>  تغيير المعرف فى المنتدى كيف يتم ؟؟ ولو تم تغيير المعرف هل يستدعى فتح موضوع جديد بالمعرف الجديد فى قسم التوصيات مثلاً ؟؟  استفسار ملحق للعلم بالشئ فقط  
> قسم الأخبار والتحليلات " بمنتدى العملات العالمية  Forex  " 
> هل هو متوقف ؟؟ أم غير مفعل ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟    ولك منى كل الود والاحترام

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لتغيير المعرف افتح موضوع جديد في قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل مع الادارة واكتب فيه طلبك مع ذكر المعرف الجديد , ويا حبذا تكتب لنا ثلاث خيارات مرتبة حسب الاولوية ( في حال كان المعرف محجوز )  
ولا يلزم ان نفتح موضوع جديد , بل تستمر طبيعي , فقط قد تلاحظ ان اسمك قد يتأخر في التغيير من المعرف القديم الى الجديد بجوار عنوان موضوعك في قائمة المواضيع . انما باقي الامو تتغير كلها .  
بالنسبة لقسم الاخبار فقط انتقل الى واجهة الموقع الرئيسية على هذه الروابط  
سيعجبك القسم الجديد   :Regular Smile:   اخبار اليوم  أسعار العملات اللحظية  المفكرة الإقتصــادية   التقارير الاقتصادية

----------


## sh4

> مساء الخير 
> أستاذ عبدالكريم 
> حاب أسأل عن أي شركة بها المزايا التالية : 
> 1 - معتمدة وسمعتها كويسة .
> 2 - تفتح حساب إسلامي بدون فوائد أو خصومات .
> 3 - تسمح بالهيدج .
> 4 - لا تحجز مبلغ عند فتح الهيدج . 
> وكل الشروط مهمة ، مثل شركة AFB الكويتية فيها المزايا هذي ، ولاكن أريد غيرها 
> وشكراً لك مقدما

 لو سمحتم أنا شغال مع الشركة دى
ما هى ملاحاظاتكم عليها

----------


## عبدالكريم

ما عندي خلفية عليها يا غالي

----------


## POQWER900

اخي عبد الكريم ما هي افضل طرق المتاجره وهل يوجد اكسبيرت ناجح وما هوه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي عبد الكريم ما هي افضل طرق المتاجره وهل يوجد اكسبيرت ناجح وما هوه

 
كلما كانت الطريقة ابسط كلما كانت افضل 
وافضل الطرق من وجهة نظري هي الكلاسيكية والتحليل الفني  
ولم اتوسع في الاكسبيتات يا غالي ولا اتاجر بها , متاجرتي يدوية فقط

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> لتغيير المعرف افتح موضوع جديد في قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل مع الادارة واكتب فيه طلبك مع ذكر المعرف الجديد , ويا حبذا تكتب لنا ثلاث خيارات مرتبة حسب الاولوية ( في حال كان المعرف محجوز )  
> ولا يلزم ان نفتح موضوع جديد , بل تستمر طبيعي , فقط قد تلاحظ ان اسمك قد يتأخر في التغيير من المعرف القديم الى الجديد بجوار عنوان موضوعك في قائمة المواضيع . انما باقي الامو تتغير كلها .  
> بالنسبة لقسم الاخبار فقط انتقل الى واجهة الموقع الرئيسية على هذه الروابط  
> سيعجبك القسم الجديد    اخبار اليوم  أسعار العملات اللحظية  المفكرة الإقتصــادية   التقارير الاقتصادية

 الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى عبد الكريم 
قمت بمراسلة قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل بتغيير اسم المعرف الخاص بى 
ولم يتم التغيير فهل 
فهل من سبب لعدم التغيير ؟؟ 
وأعتذر عن استفساراتى الدائمة 
والله يوفقك إلى ما فيه الخير دائماً

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الســـــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخى عبد الكريم 
> قمت بمراسلة قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل بتغيير اسم المعرف الخاص بى 
> ولم يتم التغيير فهل 
> فهل من سبب لعدم التغيير ؟؟ 
> وأعتذر عن استفساراتى الدائمة 
> والله يوفقك إلى ما فيه الخير دائماً

   :Big Grin:   
لو ركزت في كلامي ستجدني قلت ( افتح موضوع  في قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل  ) وليس ( راسل قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل  ) 
تفضل الى هذا القسم وافتح موضوع جديد اكتب فيه معرفك الجديد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html 
او ارسل لي معرفك الذي تريد التغيير اليه واستكفل انا بابلاغ الادارة . 
وفقك الله

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> لو ركزت في كلامي ستجدني قلت ( افتح موضوع  في قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل  ) وليس ( راسل قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل  ) 
> تفضل الى هذا القسم وافتح موضوع جديد اكتب فيه معرفك الجديد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html 
> او ارسل لي معرفك الذي تريد التغيير اليه واستكفل انا بابلاغ الادارة . 
> وفقك الله

 
أشكرك اولاً على سرعة الرد 
واعذرنى ثانياً لمعرفتى الاولى بكيفية فتح موضوع فى ذلك القسم
وبالفعل تم فتح الموضوع 
وجزاك الله خيراً ورزقاً من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أشكرك اولاً على سرعة الرد 
> واعذرنى ثانياً لمعرفتى الاولى بكيفية فتح موضوع فى ذلك القسم
> وبالفعل تم فتح الموضوع 
> وجزاك الله خيراً ورزقاً من حيث لا تحتسب

 مبروك عليك المعرف الجديد يا أخي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> مبروك عليك المعرف الجديد يا أخي

 تسلم أخى عبد الكريم 
مبروك عليا المعرف الجديد والمولود الجديد " ياسين "
وبارك الله لك وجزاك عنا خيراً كثيراً إن شاء الله 
آمـــيــن

----------


## mohammad_fx

*السلام عليكم 
اريد الحصول علي موشر الماكد وموشر المومنتيم علي هيئه هستوقرام*

----------


## عبدالكريم

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن  
مبروك علينا وعليك المولود الجديد يا غالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

الماكد في المرفقات بعدة نسخ , انا المومنتم فلم أجده  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohammad_fx

يعني الصندوق مافيش موشر المومنتيم

----------


## mohammad_fx

الاول : Directional Movement System أنتبه للكلمة التي بالأحمر حيث يوجد مؤشر آخر يختلف فقط في الكلمة الأخيرة   الثاني : Momentum    الثالث : MACD Forest

----------


## باشان

اخي عبد الكريم
لدي مشكله حول تحويل مبلغ من المال من يومين تقريبا للعنوان القديم لشركة ( fxsol ) ولا اعلم ما مصيرها الان بعد ان انفصلت الشركه في استراليا عن الفرع الام

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي عبد الكريم
> لدي مشكله حول تحويل مبلغ من المال من يومين تقريبا للعنوان القديم لشركة ( fxsol ) ولا اعلم ما مصيرها الان بعد ان انفصلت الشركه في استراليا عن الفرع الام

 
حياك الله أخي باشان  
راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على هذا الايميل , وان شاء الله سيقدموا لك الدعم الكامل بخصوص التحويل والسحب من والى حسابك   [email protected]  
وفقك الله

----------


## bassam24

عندي سوال  
ماهو اصدق ميتا تريدر لتحليل عليه 
انا حسابي مع شركه لاتملك ميتا تريدر واريد الاستعانه بميتا تريدر للتحليل 
ارجو الافاده

----------


## عبدالكريم

لو تعلم ان تجارتك تستحق فاشترك في منصة التريد ستيشن tradestation.com ,  ليست منصة ميتاتريدر , لكن انا اعتقد انها افضل من كل منصات الميتاتريدر  
لو تريد منصة ميتاتريدر فقط ,  فاعتقد ان الاخوة يمدحون التريد   http://www.alforex.com/forex-trading-platform.aspx

----------


## bassam24

شكرا لك 
التريد انا استخدمها لاكن بالامس ظهرت شمعه لموزين على منصه التريد ولم تظهر الشمعه على منصه old ولا اعلم ايهما اصدق 
العمله الباوند فريم 30

----------


## عبدالكريم

لابد من هكذا اخطاء خصوصا في الديمو , ولا فرق بين الشركات هنا , فالديمو لا تهتم به الشركات كاهتمامها بالحقيقي  
حاول ان تقارن بين  سيرفرات السوليوشن أو التريد أو افكس دي دي او ويندسور

----------


## osama ahmad

بسم الله 
اريد اسم افضل كتاب استطيع ان اتعلم من خلاله قواعد تجاره العملات

----------


## وهيب العريس

في حساب fxsol هل من الممكن التحويل من حساب الى حساب اخر بدون علم العميل الاخر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بسم الله 
> اريد اسم افضل كتاب استطيع ان اتعلم من خلاله قواعد تجاره العملات

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لا اعلم افضل كتاب  :Regular Smile:  
لكني متأكد من هذا الكتاب سيعجبك   الفوركس خطوة بخطوة 
اضغط على اسم الكتاب للتحميل

----------


## عبدالكريم

> في حساب fxsol هل من الممكن التحويل من حساب الى حساب اخر بدون علم العميل الاخر

 لا يمكن التحويل ما بين الحسابات سواء بعلم العميل او بدون علمه , الا في حالة ان تكون هذه الحسابات ملكا لشخص واحد .

----------


## مازن المصرى

اولا تحياتى لك اخى                                واسال عن العلاقه بين الكيبل وبين ابو المجانين  استرلينى نيوزلاندى                    :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

العلاقة بينهم من ناحية عملة الباوند ,  
الكيبل = باوند / دولار , الزوج الثاني = باوند / دولار نيوزليدي  
ستلاحظ ان أخبار الباوند ستؤثر على كلا الزوجين

----------


## eltrras

مؤشر الداوجونز يؤثر معى فى الفوركس ؟؟؟
كيف؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

لانه مرتبط بالدولار الامريكي , والدولار قائد لسوق الفوركس  
ولانه مرتبط بشهية المخاطرة : يعني اذا السوق مطمئن فتلاحظ انتعاش للداو لان الناس مطمئنة وبالتالي يضاربون ويستثمرون و ( ويخاطرون ) في كل الاسواق  
و هكذا

----------


## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للقيميين على هذا المنتدى و شكرا لكل المشاركين وارجو قبول انضمامي اليكم 
مازلت اخطو أوائل خطواتي في الفوركس -انهيت دورة فوركس على الانترنت وفتحت عدة حسابات  
ديمو اتبع في كل حساب طريقة او استراتيجية مختلقة واحاول المقارنة بين النتائج لكني الان احاول 
توسيع معلوماتي وابحث عن المواضيع التي لابد من الاطلاع عليها في هذا المجال لمن كان في  
وضعي وبسبب كثرة العناوين وانعدام الخبرة بدأت اشعر اني بدوامة ولا اعرف عن ماذا أقرأ , 
فارجو منكم ارشادي الى المواضيع التي علي قراءتها واين سأجدها 
                                     ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## وهيب العريس

ابيكم ترشدوني على شركة تدير حسابي بكل امانه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا للقيميين على هذا المنتدى و شكرا لكل المشاركين وارجو قبول انضمامي اليكم 
> مازلت اخطو أوائل خطواتي في الفوركس -انهيت دورة فوركس على الانترنت وفتحت عدة حسابات  
> ديمو اتبع في كل حساب طريقة او استراتيجية مختلقة واحاول المقارنة بين النتائج لكني الان احاول 
> توسيع معلوماتي وابحث عن المواضيع التي لابد من الاطلاع عليها في هذا المجال لمن كان في  
> وضعي وبسبب كثرة العناوين وانعدام الخبرة بدأت اشعر اني بدوامة ولا اعرف عن ماذا أقرأ , 
> فارجو منكم ارشادي الى المواضيع التي علي قراءتها واين سأجدها 
>                                      ولكم كل الشكر

    
تفضل ابدأ من هذا الموضوع يا أخي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وعندما تريد ان تقرأ عن موضوع معين اكتب طلبك وما يصير خاطرك الا طيب

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ابيكم ترشدوني على شركة تدير حسابي بكل امانه

   :Big Grin:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67130.html

----------


## الله أكبر 777

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سؤالي هو: 
ماهو الحد الأقصى لعدد العقود التي يمكن تداولها خلال صفقه واحده (بنقرة ماوس واحده) ؟
على سبيل المثال : هل بأمكاني أن أفتح صفقه واحده وأحدد عدد العقود انا 
يعني أطلب مثل 10,000 عقد أو حتى 100,000 عقد خلال صفقه واحده فقط أم أن هناك عدد محدد من العقود مسموح في الصفقه الواحده  وأذا كان كذالك فكم هو ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> سؤالي هو: 
> ماهو الحد الأقصى لعدد العقود التي يمكن تداولها خلال صفقه واحده (بنقرة ماوس واحده) ؟
> على سبيل المثال : هل بأمكاني أن أفتح صفقه واحده وأحدد عدد العقود انا 
> يعني أطلب مثل 10,000 عقد أو حتى 100,000 عقد خلال صفقه واحده فقط أم أن هناك عدد محدد من العقود مسموح في الصفقه الواحده  وأذا كان كذالك فكم هو ؟

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الرقم كبير يا غالي لا تشغل بالك  
يعني تقدر تتداول حتى بالملايين ما في مشكلة  :Big Grin:  
وفي أحد البنوك المزودة للاسعار قرأت في موقعهم انهم يستطيعون توفير الى حد 25 الى 30 مليون بدون اي مشاكل وبدون اعادة تسعير

----------


## قطر الندى

كل الشكر لك اخي عبد الكريم فهذا هو فعلا ما أحتاجه  
لكن عذرا فبرغم ان عالم الفوركس ممهور بطابع ذكوري ويتناسب مع طبيعة الرجال الا اني احببت  
اقتحامه ومحاولة المضي فدما فيه لانني اتوقع المساندة والعون منهم والتشجيع فما من امرأة  
نجحت في اي من جوانب الحياة الا كان من حولها رجال كرماء مهدوا لها الطريق ومدوا لها يد الغون

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
اول شيء مشكورين عالموضوع الروعه  
ثاني شيء بغيت اعرف اذا بفتح حساب حقيقي وعندي 500 دولار شلون ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> اول شيء مشكورين عالموضوع الروعه  
> ثاني شيء بغيت اعرف اذا بفتح حساب حقيقي وعندي 500 دولار شلون ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اذا كنت متأكد انك جاهز للحقيقي فتفضل من هذا الرابط , واختر شركة التداول والفرع الذي يريحك   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/openrealaccount/ 
واذا كنت مبتدأ في هذا المجال فانصحك ان تفتح حساب ديمو وتبدأ في التعلم من هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> كل الشكر لك اخي عبد الكريم فهذا هو فعلا ما أحتاجه  
> لكن عذرا فبرغم ان عالم الفوركس ممهور بطابع ذكوري ويتناسب مع طبيعة الرجال الا اني احببت  
> اقتحامه ومحاولة المضي فدما فيه لانني اتوقع المساندة والعون منهم والتشجيع فما من امرأة  
> نجحت في اي من جوانب الحياة الا كان من حولها رجال كرماء مهدوا لها الطريق ومدوا لها يد الغون

 
حياك الله  
هذا المجال ليس حكرا على أحد , بقدر ما حكر على من تسلح بالعلم والخبرة اولا , ثم تحكم في نفسيته ووازن بين عاطفتي الخوف والطمع  
هذا ان شاء الله مفتاح النجاح في الفوركس

----------


## super genius

مشكور  
بس بغيت اسال انا الحين نزلت كتاب الفوركس خطوه بخطوه بس مو راضي يشتغل 
ودورت برنامج بقوقل للكتب ومالقيت   
فما العمل ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

الكتاب بصيغة  PDF وبرامج ADOBE تفتحه  
ابحث في جوجل بهذه المعلومات او افتحه بمتصفح الكروم او الفايرفوكس فكلاهما يفتح الكتاب

----------


## محمدي.

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مؤشر قناة ثابت يعني أستطيع أن أعمل به باكتيست

----------


## melshazly

انا مقبل على التعامل مع شركة ايتورو فما رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشجعنى على التعامل معها ... سهولة برنامجها بالنسبة لى .. أريد رأيكم

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم 
> هل يوجد مؤشر قناة ثابت يعني أستطيع أن أعمل به باكتيست

 لا يمكن أن يكون مؤشر القناة ثابت لأنك إذا راجعت الكود الذي يعتمد عليه المؤشر فسوف تجد أنه يعتمد على أكبر هاي وأقل لو لفترة معينه وبالتالي فسوف تتغير القناة كلما تكون هاي ولو جديد فيتم رسم القناة بناء على هذه المعادلات الجديده

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا مقبل على التعامل مع شركة ايتورو فما رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وشجعنى على التعامل معها ... سهولة برنامجها بالنسبة لى .. أريد رأيكم

 
لم اتعامل معها بصراحة لكني رأيت عدد من الأعضاء يكتبون مشاركات بخصوصها في منتدى شركات الوساطة 
تفضل باستعمال خاصية البحث في هذا القسم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## أبوفراس

السلام عليكم آمل أن يكون سؤالي في نطاق موضوعكم كيف يمكن أن أحصل على نسخة إلكترونية من منهاج شهادة محلل مالي معتمد CFA ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم آمل أن يكون سؤالي في نطاق موضوعكم كيف يمكن أن أحصل على نسخة إلكترونية من منهاج شهادة محلل مالي معتمد CFA ولكم جزيل الشكر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ستجد ضالتك باذن الله في هذه المواضيع , وانا تعمدت آتيك بهذه الروابط لما فيها من معلومات مهمة بخصوص هذه الشهادة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85831.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41325.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43606.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## super genius

انزين هل لازم اتعمق بمساله التحليل الفني والاساسي حيل ولا لا ؟  
خاصه اني ناويه امشي على استراتيجيه معينه مع بعض الاعضاء   
طيب انا الحين قريت بكذا موضوع للمبتدءين وخذيت فكره عامه عن الفوركس وناويه ابطل حساب تجريبي لمده شهر وبعدها ابطل حساب حقيقي وادخل مع مجموعه بالمنتدى وامشي على كلامهم 
فما هو رايك خاصه اني مبتداه مابي اشتغل بروحي

----------


## عبدالكريم

عدم اشتغالك لوحدك واشتغالك مع فريق في المنتدى هذا شيء رائع ومفيد جدا للمبتدئين  
لكن يا ريت ما تبطلي التجريبي الا بعد ما تربحي لمدة اكثر من شهرين الى 3 وتكون النتيجة ربح  
اذا حافظتي على ادائك في هذه المدة وكانت النتيجة ربح فتوكلي على الله وادخل الحقيقي  
وانا انصحك ان لا تكثري من التنقل بين الاستراتيجات والطرق , بل اثبتي على طريقة واحدة وتوكلى على الله  
وفقك الله

----------


## super genius

اها يعني مو لازم اتعمق بمساله التحليل الفني والاساسي ؟

----------


## الفهد المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كل اعضاء المنتدى وزواره لما يبذلونه من جهد  
ولي سؤال اذا دخلت الفوركس بمبلغ حوالي خمسة آلاف دولار 
من المتوقع أن يكون ارباحهم كم في الشهر تقديريا 
اعلم ان السوق متذبذب وصعب حسابها ولكني اريد أن أعلم من خبرة الأعضاء بشكل تقديري 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اها يعني مو لازم اتعمق بمساله التحليل الفني والاساسي ؟

 
اقرأ  تعلم ما يفيدك فقط  
ومو ضروري تتوسع في الدراسة , فقط يكفيك العلم الذي تربح به

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر كل اعضاء المنتدى وزواره لما يبذلونه من جهد  
> ولي سؤال اذا دخلت الفوركس بمبلغ حوالي خمسة آلاف دولار 
> من المتوقع أن يكون ارباحهم كم في الشهر تقديريا 
> اعلم ان السوق متذبذب وصعب حسابها ولكني اريد أن أعلم من خبرة الأعضاء بشكل تقديري 
> وشكرا لكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
للاسف يا غالي لا يستطيع أحد ان يقدر لك ارباحك هكذا , فالامر يعتمد على عوامل كثيرة  
السؤال يستطيع الاجابة عنه انت فقط وبالتجربة  
وفقك الله

----------


## أبوفراس

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   ستجد ضالتك باذن الله في هذه المواضيع , وانا تعمدت آتيك بهذه الروابط لما فيها من معلومات مهمة بخصوص هذه الشهادة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85831.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41325.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43606.html   وفقك الله

 جزاك الله خيراً أخي عبد الكريم على الاستجابة والروابط التي تفي بالغرض جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## medo555

*اريد ان اسال عن موضوع خاص بالهيدج لى زميله تتعامل مع شركه ما وقامت بعمل هيدج على زوج من الازواج التقاطعيه فوجدت ان حسابها يقل ولما سالت فى الشركه اجابوها ان هذا يحدث فى كل الازواج التقاطعيه فهل هذا يحدث فعلا*

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزاك الله خيراً أخي عبد الكريم على الاستجابة والروابط التي تفي بالغرض جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

 واياك أخي العزيز  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> *اريد ان اسال عن موضوع خاص بالهيدج لى زميله تتعامل مع شركه ما وقامت بعمل هيدج على زوج من الازواج التقاطعيه فوجدت ان حسابها يقل ولما سالت فى الشركه اجابوها ان هذا يحدث فى كل الازواج التقاطعيه فهل هذا يحدث فعلا*

 
على حسب الشركة يا أخي  
يفضل ان تأخد اجابة  صريحة من الشركة التي تشتغل عليها , او افتح حساب ديمو وشوف كيف يتعاملون مع عقود الهيدج  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم   استاذي العزيز احتاج الى المؤشر استوكاستك يعطي تنبيه صوتي في حالة التشبع حيث حاولت ان ارفع المؤشر الذي قد وضعته في قسم المؤشرات لم يفتح الملف معي   وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
هل تقصد هذا المؤشر يا غالي , اذا لم يكن هو ياريت تعطيني الرابط او تبين لي لماذا لم تستطيع تحميل المؤشر من هناك

----------


## مورينهو

شباب اريد كتب تتعلق بالفوركس
اريد كتب كثيرة لو موجودة

----------


## عبدالكريم

تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43167.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50772.html

----------


## eleon

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   هل تقصد هذا المؤشر يا غالي , اذا لم يكن هو ياريت تعطيني الرابط او تبين لي لماذا لم تستطيع تحميل المؤشر من هناك

 نعم استاذي العزيز هو المؤشر المطلوب وبارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohammad_fx

ممكن موشر البايفوت الاسبوعي

----------


## الفهد المصري

الأساتذة الأفضل بعد التحية 
أريد أن اعرف إذا دخلت صفقة ووجدتها خسرانه فهل استطيع ان اتركها بضعة أيام حتى تصل للربح أم أنه هناك وقت محدد استطيع ان اتركها مفتوحة .
علما بأن الحساب إسلامي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن موشر البايفوت الاسبوعي

 تفضل في المرفقات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الأساتذة الأفضل بعد التحية 
> أريد أن اعرف إذا دخلت صفقة ووجدتها خسرانه فهل استطيع ان اتركها بضعة أيام حتى تصل للربح أم أنه هناك وقت محدد استطيع ان اتركها مفتوحة .
> علما بأن الحساب إسلامي

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا توجد مشكلة ان شاء الله , المهم فقط ان يكون الرصيد يتحمل الخسارة  
بيني بينك : لا انصحك بهذا , فقط تكون الخسارة كبيرة وقد تصل الى حد تفقد فيه حسابك  
وفقك الله

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
الاخوان الأكارم .. انا جديد على الهارمونيك و عندي بعض الشارتات بالنسبه لنموذج AB=CD 
فأرجو ممن فتح الله عليه بالعلم أن يتفضل و يصحح لنا و جزاكم الله خيرا   
بوركتم

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

متابعه .....

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ياريت تدرج مشاركتك وشارتاتك , ثم تتابع في هذا الموضوع يا غالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html 
لان الاخوة هناك مختصين بهذا النوع من المتاجرة  
وفقك الله

----------


## الفهد المصري

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> لا توجد مشكلة ان شاء الله , المهم فقط ان يكون الرصيد يتحمل الخسارة  
> بيني بينك : لا انصحك بهذا , فقط تكون الخسارة كبيرة وقد تصل الى حد تفقد فيه حسابك  
> وفقك الله

 ألف شكر لك أخ عبد الكريم على الرد السريع
ولي سؤال آخر وآسف على الإزعاج 
وهو انني رأيت الكثير يتكلمون عن استراتيجيات ومؤشرات كثيييييييرة جدا جدا حيث أنني تهت بينهم .
فأريد أن أعلم ما هي افضل استراتيجية وأدوات اقوم بدراستها .
وشكرا لك أخي

----------


## عبدالكريم

الطرق كثير يا غالي , و بيني بينك ليست المشكلة في الطريقة بالدرجة الاولى , بل المشكلة في المتاجر نفسه وهل سيلتزم ام لا  
عموما انا ارشح لك هذا الموضوع , وان شاء الله تستفيد منه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html

----------


## الفهد المصري

والله لا أعرف كيف أشكرك أخ عبد الكريم 
ولكن عفوا دعني أثقل عليك وأطرح سؤال آخر
انا من مصر وسمعت أنه هناك بعض البنوك ترفض ارسال المال إلى شركات الفوركس 
سؤال : هل هذا فيه مشاكل مع الحكومة أو الجهات الأمنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> والله لا أعرف كيف أشكرك أخ عبد الكريم 
> ولكن عفوا دعني أثقل عليك وأطرح سؤال آخر
> انا من مصر وسمعت أنه هناك بعض البنوك ترفض ارسال المال إلى شركات الفوركس 
> سؤال : هل هذا فيه مشاكل مع الحكومة أو الجهات الأمنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
يا غالي اسأل ولا يهمك  
بالنسبة للمشاكل مع الحكومة , فانا قرأت عدد من المواضيع هنا في المنتدى يتحدث فيها اصحابها عن هذه النقطة ,  
الخلاصة : لا توجد مشاكل في الاموال الصغيرة ( من 50 الف وانت نازل ) , وحتى في كل الاموال فالحكومة يهمها فقط ان تعرف مصدر الاموال وهل هو شرعي ام لا  
عموما : لا مشاكل ان شاء الله

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ عبد الكريم ... 
 بوركت

----------


## sasoam

موضوع فوق الراشع

----------


## الفهد المصري

الأخوة الأفاضل بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أريد أن أعرف ما هو أفضل برنامج مع عائلة ميتا تريد مع اعطاء وصلة له 
ومع الشكر

----------


## الفهد المصري

اقصد برنامج من عائلة ميتاتريد

----------


## hadel2100

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن من اهل الخبرة كيف ممكن اروح لتاريخ معين على التشارت في الميتاتريدر 4 يعني مثلاً ##10-07-2008## الساعة 5 صباحاً ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

انا استخدم الاسهم في لوحة المفاتيح  
ولو كانت المسافة بعيدة افتح شارت اليومي لكي يتحرك الشارت اسرع  , ثم ارجع الى الشارتات الصغيرة ( الساعة مثلا )

----------


## عبدالكريم

كلها متشابهة تقريبا يا غالي , والاختلافات التي بينها طفيفة  :Regular Smile:  
عموما هذا رابط مباشر للتحميل   رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة altrade

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أخى عبد الكريم
موضوع الاكسبيرتات والبرمجة أريد أن أتعلمه بالرغم أنى لا أحبذه 
ولكن من باب العلم بالشئ والتعلموالاستزادة
ولكن أدخل منتدى الاكسبيرتات أجد نفسى تائهاً 
فلو تكرمت علي بإرسال رابط لتعريف وتعليم الاكسبيرتات أكون شاكراً جداً 
ولك منى أحلى وردة_

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 الاخوة الأكارم من منكم لديه منصه عمل للإندكسات ؟ لأنه كما تعلمون الميتا لا يوجد عليه اندكس  
 بوركتم

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم ... 
>  الاخوة الأكارم من منكم لديه منصه عمل للإندكسات ؟ لأنه كما تعلمون الميتا لا يوجد عليه اندكس  
>  بوركتم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71096.html   :Eh S(7):

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / محمد العزب ... 
 جزاك الله خيرا ,, أنت ورده   
 بوركت

----------


## MR.dollar

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  أخى عبد الكريم
> موضوع الاكسبيرتات والبرمجة أريد أن أتعلمه بالرغم أنى لا أحبذه 
> ولكن من باب العلم بالشئ والتعلموالاستزادة
> ولكن أدخل منتدى الاكسبيرتات أجد نفسى تائهاً 
> فلو تكرمت علي بإرسال رابط لتعريف وتعليم الاكسبيرتات أكون شاكراً جداً 
> ولك منى أحلى وردة_

 قد تجد فعلا بعض الصعوبه في البداية ولكن إذا أحببت تعلم هذه اللغة فسوف تجد نفسك تتمتع بتعلمها ولن تجد صعوبه بإذن الله 
إن أردت تعلم هذه اللغة فعليك بالمواضيع المثبتة في القسم فسوف تأخذك من البداية إلى الإحتراف   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93679.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59799.html 
وإذا وجدت أي إستفسار قم بوضع سؤالك وسوف نحاول مساعدتك قدر الإستطاعة بإذن الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93908.html

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

الأخ / محمد العزب ... 
 سؤال أخير بارك الله فيك ، علام يدل السعر الموضوع بالنسبه لكل أندكس ؟؟ بمعنى ... على أندكس الين السعر يمثل ماذا ؟؟ مقابل أي شيء ؟؟  
 بوركت

----------


## محمد العزب

> الأخ / محمد العزب ... 
>  سؤال أخير بارك الله فيك ، علام يدل السعر الموضوع بالنسبه لكل أندكس ؟؟ بمعنى ... على أندكس الين السعر يمثل ماذا ؟؟ مقابل أي شيء ؟؟  
>  بوركت

 هذا للدولار اندكس https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57919.html أما لباقي العملات فليس عندي معلومه أكيده

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

> قد تجد فعلا بعض الصعوبه في البداية ولكن إذا أحببت تعلم هذه اللغة فسوف تجد نفسك تتمتع بتعلمها ولن تجد صعوبه بإذن الله 
> إن أردت تعلم هذه اللغة فعليك بالمواضيع المثبتة في القسم فسوف تأخذك من البداية إلى الإحتراف   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37561.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93679.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59799.html 
> وإذا وجدت أي إستفسار قم بوضع سؤالك وسوف نحاول مساعدتك قدر الإستطاعة بإذن الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93908.html

 جزاك الله خيراً أخى  MR.dollar
وسأتابع إن شاء الله بتلك المواضيع كبداية ... مع دعواتك لى بالتوفيق فى فهمها 
أما الاحتراف فالله المعين عليه بس نفهم وإن شاء الله خيراً 
وشكراً أخى عبد الكريم على اهتمامك والتفاعل المستمر مع أخوانك بالمنتدى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aleyman2010

انا مشترك عن طريق منتدى المتداول العربي في شركة fxsolutions وتداولي عن طريق اف اكس ميتا تريدر فهل هناك جوال يساعدني على الشراء والبيع في هذا البرنامج مثل جوال اي ميت او جوال ثاني  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## عبدالكريم

:Regular Smile:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99108.html

----------


## Muhanad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتي في برنامج الرسم على الشارة يدويا
حيث هذة الخاصية غير متوفرة في برنامج مت تريدر
هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو مساعدتي في برنامج الرسم على الشارة يدويا
> حيث هذة الخاصية غير متوفرة في برنامج مت تريدر
> هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
تفضل يا غالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61415.html

----------


## طه

استاذ عبد الكريم محتاج منصة تداول سهلة الاستخدام مثل fxcm وياريت تكون عربي افتح عليها حساب تجريبي لكن غير fxcm و fxsol وابعدني من الميتاتريدر

----------


## Muhanad

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> تفضل يا غالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61415.html

 بارك الله فيك ياغالى

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اسال شنو افضل شركات الفوركس 
هل. اي تورو او فكسول او فكسم ؟

----------


## سامووو المملكة

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الكرام 
ماهو الاكسبيرت ما وظيفته وما مساوئه وما محسانه ؟؟

----------


## ابواحمد222

بخصوص رسم خط وليس ترند من نقطه الى نقطه على الشارت لبرنامج ميتاتريدر  
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## ابواحمد222

وبخصوص تحويل الرسم في الميتاتريدر الى الى المقياس اللوغريتمي 
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> اخواني الكرام 
> ماهو الاكسبيرت ما وظيفته وما مساوئه وما محسانه ؟؟

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
برنامج يبرمج ثم يوضع على الميتاتريدر , ويوقم بالشراء والبيع حسب البرمجة التي فيه  
مثلا يبرمج على يشترى الساعة 1 مثلا ويضع الستوب كذا والهدف كذا  
او يبرمج مثلا دخول شراء عند وصول مؤشر الى القراءة الفلانية وهكذا  
يعني تبرمجه على معادلة خاصة بك انت ثم تضعه على الميتاتريدر وتسلم له كل الامور  
مميزاته انه يريحك من المتابعة , عيبه مثل عيوب كل الكمبيوتر انها لا تستطيع ان تتخد اي قرارات في اللحظات المفاجئة بل سيتعامل على حسب البرمجة فقط  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> استاذ عبد الكريم محتاج منصة تداول سهلة الاستخدام مثل fxcm وياريت تكون عربي افتح عليها حساب تجريبي لكن غير fxcm و fxsol وابعدني من الميتاتريدر

 
البرامج كثيرة يا غالي  
فيه منصة منتشرة بس ما لقيت اسهل من الميتاتريدر يا طه  
يوجد منصة تستخدمها الشركات القبرصية مثل ava ممكن تجربها  
او اشترك مع تريد ستيشن فهي الافضل  والاصدق على الاطلاق

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بخصوص رسم خط وليس ترند من نقطه الى نقطه على الشارت لبرنامج ميتاتريدر  
> وشكرا مقدما

  

> وبخصوص تحويل الرسم في الميتاتريدر الى الى المقياس اللوغريتمي 
> وشكرا

 
توجد عدة انواع من الخطوط على الميتاتريدر تضهرها بالضغط على قائمة ادراج ثم تختار الذي يناسبك  
بالنسبة لتحويل الرسم على الميتاتريدر فلا اعلم بصراحة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> بغيت اسال شنو افضل شركات الفوركس 
> هل. اي تورو او فكسول او فكسم ؟

 بالنسبة لي فانا اشتغل مع افكسول ومرتاح معاهم

----------


## مورينهو

شكرا لكم

----------


## أبو فهـد

السلام عليكم 
بنسبة لدخول اللحظي بالعملات ما الزمن الذي يصل البولنجر السفلي والبلونجر العلوي على أن تشتري بالآعلى ونبيع بالآسفل ونشتري بالاسفل ونبيع بالاعلي 
المطلوب ماهو الزمن بالدقائق هل هو : 
1 دقيقة 
2 دقيقة
3دقيقة 
4دقيقة 
 5دقيقه 
الى اخره ماهو الذي يصادف البولنجر العلوي والسفلي والعكس من السفلي الي العلوي بشأن الصفقه تكون 100% وشكرا لكم على حسن تجاوبكم 
أرجو الرد على سؤالي بسرعة لوسمحتم حفضكم الله ودمتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

لم افهم السؤال يا غالي فياريت زيادة توضيح  
وبالمناسبة ما في صفقة 100 % ناجحة ,  ولا انصحك بان تتداول على الفريمات الصغيرة , بل حاول ان تتداول على الفريمات الكبيرة لمصداقيتها : الساعة , الاربع ساعات , اليومي  .

----------


## أبو فهـد

المكرم الأستاذ / عبدالكريم           المحترم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : 
بالنسبه للبولنجر بالتداول اللحظي ذكرت لي مسبقا التداول على الفريمات الكبيره لاأتداول على الفريمات الصغيره لمصدقيتها لاكني الفريمات الكبيره كما قلت بطئه في الدخول والخروج وممكن تعكس مسارها فتكون الخساره محتمله .
لاكني ياستاذ / احب الدخول والخروج في وقت قصير 
كما افيدكم بأن وزن البلونجر على {9} على الفتره القصير وكذلك {20 } يوم على الفتره المتوسطه وكذلك {50} الفتره الطويله فأني دائماَ انظر اليه في الرسوم البيانيه {14} لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه انظر اليه في الشركة الأم {9} فهل ياستاذا العزيز هل تشجعنى على وضعه على {9} بالمضاربه اللحطيه كما تقول المحللون في كتب التحليل الفني . 
                       ولك منى الشكر وشكراً مقدما لجابتكم والسلام الختام 
                                                             تلميذكم / ابو فهد

----------


## عبدالكريم

دائما يا غالي افضل اعدادات لاي مؤشر على الاعدادات الافتراضية  
لكن لا يمنع ان نغير قليلا اذا كانت لدينا فكرة ما , والقرار تأخده بعد التجريب لمدة لا بأس بها  
وفقك الله

----------


## abdalla_star

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
انا اسمى عبدالله عندى مبلغ حوالى 20 الف جنيه  
فى اكثر من سؤال مهم بالنسبة لى اريد الاجابة عليهم من فضلكم  
1_ ما هى أفضل شركات الوسيط ؟ ويايريت الاجابة تكون عن تجربة شخصية  
2_ بالنسبة لشركة الوسيط هل هى من تقوم بعقد الصفقات ام انا ؟ 
انا عندى مثلا حساب تجريبى وانا اللى اعمل الصفقات بنفسي هل الحساب الحقيقى يختلف  
3_ هل هناك اختلاف بين الحساب التجريبى والحقيقى ؟ 
4_ كيف تتم عملية ايداع الاموال وسحب الاموال ؟ لو سمحتم عايز اعرف كل حاجة فى النقطة دى بالتفصيل .  
5- بالنسبة لشركة الوسيط اذا مثلا حققت عندها اراح عالية ممكن تطمع فى المبلغ وتأخذ جزء منه او تأخذه كله   
6_ ما افضل البرامج العربية للتداول ؟ 
7_ بالنسبة للمتاجرة على الهامش هل لها فوائد ام لا ؟ يعنى حرام ولا حلال  
اسف انى طولت وجزى الله من ساعدنى فى فهم الفوركس خيرا  
ارجو ان يكون الموضوع مرجع لكل مبتدىء

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> انا اسمى عبدالله عندى مبلغ حوالى 20 الف جنيه  
> فى اكثر من سؤال مهم بالنسبة لى اريد الاجابة عليهم من فضلكم  
> 1_ ما هى أفضل شركات الوسيط ؟ ويايريت الاجابة تكون عن تجربة شخصية  
> 2_ بالنسبة لشركة الوسيط هل هى من تقوم بعقد الصفقات ام انا ؟ 
> انا عندى مثلا حساب تجريبى وانا اللى اعمل الصفقات بنفسي هل الحساب الحقيقى يختلف  
> 3_ هل هناك اختلاف بين الحساب التجريبى والحقيقى ؟ 
> 4_ كيف تتم عملية ايداع الاموال وسحب الاموال ؟ لو سمحتم عايز اعرف كل حاجة فى النقطة دى بالتفصيل .  
> 5- بالنسبة لشركة الوسيط اذا مثلا حققت عندها اراح عالية ممكن تطمع فى المبلغ وتأخذ جزء منه او تأخذه كله   
> ...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
أخي العزيز ان كنت مبتدأ فياريت لا تفكر تفتح حساب حقيقي الا بعد ان تتعلم لمدة كافية وتتبت نفسك على الحساب الديمو وتربح لمدو كافية تصل الى 6 اشهر  
بعد هذه الفترة ياريت لا تدخل بكل اموالك الافضل ان تدخل بحساب 250 دولار مثلا في شركة FXSOL لان هذا اقل مبلغ فيها , وبعدها تشوف اذا هذا المجال مناسب لك ام لا , لانك لو فتحت حساب حقيقي الان فتأكد من خسارته في اول شهر ( هذه نصيحتي لك ) 
بعد ان تتعلم وتفتح حساب حقيقي يأت دور الشركات وانا بصراحة لدي حساب شخصي باضعاف المبلغ الذي ذكرته مع شركة FXSOL والحمد لله مرتاح معها  
بالنسبة للايداع فهو يكون عن طريق التحويل البنكي او اوالفيزا , والشركة تعطيك رقم حساب وعنوان بنكي وتروح البنك وتحول عليه تحويل بنكي عادي, والسحب بالعكس حيث سترسل نموذج الى الشركة تطلب فيه التحويل الى حسابك البنكي في بلدك . 
بالنسبة للنصب من الشركات فهذا وارد جدا من بعض الشركات النصابة  والافضل هنا ان تبحث عن شركة موثوقه ومسجلة في هيئات رقابية عالمية , لان هذه الشركات من مصلحتها ان تربح لان في ربحك مكسب لها واستمرارك للتداول معها , وكمان يكون لها وكيل قوي يتدخل لصالحك في حالة حدوث ازمات لا قدر الله . 
بالنسبة للاختلافات بين الحقيقي والتجريبي فهي لا تكاد تذكر , لكن الذي يختلف هو المتاجر نفسه حيث يتاجر على الديمو بلا مبالاة , بين الحقيقي قد يحذت شد عصبي او ضغط نفسي قد يكون عاملا ضده , والحل هنا بالتوغل ف سوق العملات برفق كما سبق وشرحت لك  
بالنسبة للبرامج فافضل برنامج لمراقبة السوق والتحليل عليه هو الميتاتريدر , وأغلبنا هنا يحلل عليه عن طريق حساب ديمو في اي شركة , بينما التنفيد على برنامج شركتك التي فيها حسابك وانا انفذ عملياتي على برنانج الافتراضي للشركة التي فيها حسابي والتي هي FXSOL وبرنامجهم هو GTS pro 
بالنسبة للحلال والحرام فهذه مسألة خلافية بين العلماء منهم من حلل ومنهم من حرم , وياريت تسال عالن تثق في علمه عن هذه المسألة او ادخل اقرأ الروابط المختلفة في هذا الموضوع .   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
وبالمناسبة هذا موضوع رائه لتعليم المبتدئين , ابدأ منه في التعلم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وفقك الله تعالى

----------


## ابواحمد222

شكرا اخ عبدالكريم على المساعده
لكنني ان بقصد بالخط من نقطه معينه الى نقطه معينه مش المقصود ترند من رسم يوضح المطلوب من نقطه aالى نقطه b فقط ويوقف حيث انه لا يوجد بالاخيرات الموجوده 
عندي وشكرا مقدما

----------


## ابواحمد222

شكرا اخ عبد الكريم كان الخطا عندي  في البرمجه التي تخص التراند حيث انني عامل موافق على غلى خيار   ray
شكرا اخ عبدالكريم

----------


## أبو فهـد

الأستاذ الفاضل / عبدالكريم 
تحيه وبعد : 
                       المتوسطات المتحرك وهي ثلاثه  
الأول المتوسط المتحرك هو {5} أيام 
والثاني  المتوسط المتحرك هو {8} أيام 
والثالث  المتوسط المتحرك  هو  {13}   كل هذه المتوسطات لحظيه على الساعه هل هي صحيح أم غلط تركيبها  حيث أن   المتوسط المتحرك  {5} 
يخترقها المتوسطات {8} ايام 
و المتوسط المتحرك {13}  تكون دخول أو خروج بالمتوسط {5} أيام 
                         افيدنا جزاك الله عن الف خير وشكرا مقدما 
                                                    تلميذكم / ابوفهد

----------


## عبدالكريم

تستطيع ان تضع المتوسطات التي تريدها على الشارت , حسب توليفة تساعدك على توقع حركة السعر  
عموما : وكتوضيح عام  
لو وضعت متوسط 5 على شارت الساعة فهذا يعني المؤشر سيحسب لك متوسط 5 ساعات السابقة  
اذا وضعت متوسط 10 على شارت الساعة فهذا يعني ان المؤشر سيحسب لك متوسط 10 ساعات سابقة  
وانتبه هنا : انا وضعت متوسط 5 على شارت اليومي فهذا يعني ان المؤشر سيحسب لك متوسط 5 ايام سابقة  
اذا وضعت متوسط 10 على شارت اليومي فهذا يعني ان المؤشر سيحسب لك متوسط 10 ايام  سابقة  
وهكذا  
قد تلاحظ ان المتوسطات تتقاطع فهذا يعني ان المتوسطات الساعات قد أختلف وهكذا ترتفع فوق بعضها وتنخفض 
وهذا رابط مفيد يشرح لك المتوسطات المتحركة بطريقة جميلة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/103 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

صدقت أخي العزيز , من هذه الخيار نعدل على طول الترند  
وفقك الله

----------


## eltrras

موضوع جميل ومفيد مشاء الله
بدى سؤال واحد ازاى احدد اتجاة السوق هل هو صاعد ام هابط ؟؟؟؟
بس ارجوكم بطريقة بسيطة جدا مثلا طريقة استخدام الموفينج للفريمات الكبيرة هل تصلح وكيف؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayman_am76

السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار عن تاثير الذهب على العملات التالية :
بمعنى عند ارتفاع الذهب هل ترتفع ام تنخفض العملات التالية : USD
EUR
GBP
CHF
CAD
AUD
NZD
JPY
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> لدي استفسار عن تاثير الذهب على العملات التالية :
> بمعنى عند ارتفاع الذهب هل ترتفع ام تنخفض العملات التالية : USD
> EUR
> GBP
> CHF
> CAD
> AUD
> NZD
> ...

    
ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الذهب طرفا مقابلا لكل العملات , صحيح انه مؤثر , لكنه ليس كل شيء , فقد نراه يرتفع , وفي نفس الوقت ينخغض الدولار مثلا وينخفض الين او غيره  
عموما : هو مقيم بالدولار , فمن العادة ان العلاقية بين الذهب والدولار عكسية , وكلما ارتفع احدهما أنخفض الأخر . اقول من العادة وليس دائما  
وكما العملات الاخرى مرتبطة بالدولار , فاذا انخفض الدولار ( لارتفاع الذهب ) قد ترتفع العملات الاخرى وهكذا  
طبعا بعض العملات مرتبط اقتصادها مع الذهب فلذلك تلاحظ ( أحيانا ) ان هذه العملات قد ارتفعت مع الذهب . وهكذا  
الخلاصة : ليس الامور ببساطة ومجرد عملة مقابل عملة , بل الاصل ان ندرس جميع العوامل الاقتصادية التي تؤثر في السوق ككل وليس العوامل المؤثر على طرف واحد فقط  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> موضوع جميل ومفيد مشاء الله
> بدى سؤال واحد ازاى احدد اتجاة السوق هل هو صاعد ام هابط ؟؟؟؟
> بس ارجوكم بطريقة بسيطة جدا مثلا طريقة استخدام الموفينج للفريمات الكبيرة هل تصلح وكيف؟؟؟؟

 
ليس هناك طريقة 100 % لتحديد اتجاه العملة المستقبلي , كلها توقعات , والطريقة الناجحة هي التي تكون توقعاتها الصحيحة اكثر من الخاطئة وهكذا  
انصحك ان تطلع على الطرق المشروحة في العام ثم اختيار استراتيجية او ورشة وتتاجر من خلالها  
وفقك الله

----------


## ayman_am76

> ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الذهب طرفا مقابلا لكل العملات , صحيح انه مؤثر , لكنه ليس كل شيء , فقد نراه يرتفع , وفي نفس الوقت ينخغض الدولار مثلا وينخفض الين او غيره  
> عموما : هو مقيم بالدولار , فمن العادة ان العلاقية بين الذهب والدولار عكسية , وكلما ارتفع احدهما أنخفض الأخر . اقول من العادة وليس دائما  
> وكما العملات الاخرى مرتبطة بالدولار , فاذا انخفض الدولار ( لارتفاع الذهب ) قد ترتفع العملات الاخرى وهكذا  
> طبعا بعض العملات مرتبط اقتصادها مع الذهب فلذلك تلاحظ ( أحيانا ) ان هذه العملات قد ارتفعت مع الذهب . وهكذا  
> الخلاصة : ليس الامور ببساطة ومجرد عملة مقابل عملة , بل الاصل ان ندرس جميع العوامل الاقتصادية التي تؤثر في السوق ككل وليس العوامل المؤثر على طرف واحد فقط  
> وفقك الله

 اخي العزيز ومشرفنا الكريم ....
ارجو منك التوضيح والتفصيل قليلا  ... حيث انني اعلم ان هناك عملات تكون العلاقة بينها وبين الذهب عكسية مثل الفرنك والاسترالي هل هذا صحيح ؟
اود ان اعرف من يسر مع الذهب ومن يعاكسه واعلم انه ليس دائما تكون العلاقة ثابتة ولكن ما هو متعارف عليه ارغب بمعرفة التفصيل
وشكرا لك

----------


## ksaaqar

نسأل الله للجميع التوفيق

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم  
استاذي العزيز هل يتوفر لديك مؤشر اوقات افتتاح الاسواق العالمية على الميتاتريدر  
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الله أكبر 777

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  أخ عبدالكريم أشكرك جزييل الشكر على تجاوبك مع الجميع
وحقيقه انا مبتدئ هنا ورح تكون لي الكثير من الأسئله اللي تافهه نوعا ما لكن ارجو ان تعذرني عليها حتى أستطيع ان افهم  . 
بالنسبه للسؤالي هذه المره : 
1/ كيف ومن وين أقدر احدد قيمة العقد (10 سنت,دولار ,10 دولار) انا عندي منصتين على الديمو وكلاهما ماعرفت من وين اقدر أحدد قيمة العقد ؟ 
2/ أيضا من وين احدد عدد العقود في هذه الصفقه اللي ابغى افتحها مثال ( اريد ان افتح صفقه تكون قيمة العقد فيها 1 دولار وعدد العقود فيها 20 عقد )  فكيف  ومن أين أحدد عدد العقود برضو عندي منصتين ديمو وماعرفت من وين اقدر احدد ؟ 
يعني وش اضغط علىيه في المنصه عشان اقدر افتح نافذه اقدر احدد قيمة العقد وعدد العقود بغض النضر عن منصتي انا يعني في كل المنصات والشركات من وين غالبا نقدر نحدد هالحاجتين 
وشكرا لك  وجزاااك الله كل خييييير ووفقك في دنيااااك واخرتك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي العزيز ومشرفنا الكريم ....
> ارجو منك التوضيح والتفصيل قليلا  ... حيث انني اعلم ان هناك عملات تكون العلاقة بينها وبين الذهب عكسية مثل الفرنك والاسترالي هل هذا صحيح ؟
> اود ان اعرف من يسر مع الذهب ومن يعاكسه واعلم انه ليس دائما تكون العلاقة ثابتة ولكن ما هو متعارف عليه ارغب بمعرفة التفصيل
> وشكرا لك

 
ليس لدي الخبرة الكافية لاجيب عن هذا السؤال , فهو يحتاج لمتخصص في التحليل الاساسي مثل أخونا رمضان غنيم  
لكن العلاقة بين الذهب والدولار عكسية , ولان العلاقة بين الدولار وباقي العملات عكسية بردو , فعني ان علاقة الذهب بباقي العملات طردية ( العملات التي علاقتها عكسية بالدولار ) 
طبعا هذا كلام عام كما اتفقنا , وستلاحظ انه لا يصدق دائما , لان العلاقة بالذهب ليس المؤثر الوحيد في السوق  :Regular Smile:  
يمكنك الاستزادة من خلال هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> استاذي العزيز هل يتوفر لديك مؤشر اوقات افتتاح الاسواق العالمية على الميتاتريدر  
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 
لا يتوفر لدي للاسف يا غالي  
لكن يمكنك استعمل هذا البرنامج من خلال هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71258.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  أخ عبدالكريم أشكرك جزييل الشكر على تجاوبك مع الجميع
> وحقيقه انا مبتدئ هنا ورح تكون لي الكثير من الأسئله اللي تافهه نوعا ما لكن ارجو ان تعذرني عليها حتى أستطيع ان افهم  . 
> بالنسبه للسؤالي هذه المره : 
> 1/ كيف ومن وين أقدر احدد قيمة العقد (10 سنت,دولار ,10 دولار) انا عندي منصتين على الديمو وكلاهما ماعرفت من وين اقدر أحدد قيمة العقد ؟ 
> 2/ أيضا من وين احدد عدد العقود في هذه الصفقه اللي ابغى افتحها مثال ( اريد ان افتح صفقه تكون قيمة العقد فيها 1 دولار وعدد العقود فيها 20 عقد )  فكيف  ومن أين أحدد عدد العقود برضو عندي منصتين ديمو وماعرفت من وين اقدر احدد ؟ 
> يعني وش اضغط علىيه في المنصه عشان اقدر افتح نافذه اقدر احدد قيمة العقد وعدد العقود بغض النضر عن منصتي انا يعني في كل المنصات والشركات من وين غالبا نقدر نحدد هالحاجتين 
> وشكرا لك  وجزاااك الله كل خييييير ووفقك في دنيااااك واخرتك

 
يا غالي اسأل ولا يهمك , نحن هنا لخدمة الجميع  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة لسؤالك فاريت تحدد لنا ما هي المنصة لكي نشرح لك - ان شاء الله - كيفية تحدد العقد ( حجمه وكميته ) , وبالتالي ستعرف حجم النقطة الواحدة في كل عقد

----------


## الله أكبر 777

مساء الخير مره اخرى 
اتعامل مع plus500 
وهاذي لقطه من شاشتي لها: 
(يرجى الضغط على الصوره لفتحها مكبره)

----------


## عبدالكريم

هذه المنصة اغلبها مؤشرات اسهم وليست عملات , وانا بصراحة اول مرة تمر علي هذه المنصة  
انا انصحك بان تتعلم على منصة ميتاتريدر , لانها الافضل للمبتئين وكمان الافضل من ناحية التحليل وقبول المؤشرات  
وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميلها , ويمكنك فتح حساب ديمو من المنصة نفسها   رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة altrade 
عموما : احجام العقود في الفوركس هي :  
عقد عادي (Standard Lot): ويساوي 100,000 وحدة من عملة الأساس. والنقطة فيه ب 10  دولار  
عقد مصغر (Mini Lot): ويساوي 10,000 وحدة من عملة الأساس , والنقطة فيه ب 1 دولار  
عقد ميكرو (Micro Lot): ويساوي 1000 وحدة من عملة الأساس زالنقطة فيه ب 10 سنت  
اذا اردت ان تكون النقطة ب 2 دولار مثلا تدخل بعقدين مصغر وهكذا  
وفقك الله

----------


## الله أكبر 777

السلام عليكم مره ثانيه ^_^ 
لقد تم تحميل المنصه اللي وضعتها وبالفعل كانت أفضضل بكثير من السابقه ولك جزييل الشكر عليها 
لكن برضو ماعرفت من وين احدد عدد العقود وحجمها اخترت أمر جديد من أعلى الصفحه وفتح نافذه مذكور فيها اخذ ربح وايقاف خساره وبعض امور اخرى فقط 
على أييش انقر  عشان اقدر اختار (الستاندر , المني , ولا المايكرو لوت) 
وبعد تحديد حجم العقود 
أرجو أن تكون صبورا علي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   :Regular Smile:  
النافذة التي فتحتها هي النافدة المعنية والتي تستطيع ان تختار منها حجم العقود , وبالمتاسبة تستطيع ان تفتح هذه النافدة من خلال الضغط على F9   
ستلاحظ في هذه النافدة خيار اسمه الحجم , وقد اشرت لك بالاسهم على الصورة المرفقة , وستجد ان هناك خيارات افتراضية , ولو ما وجدت خيارك تستطيع ان تكتبه كتابة  
ما ذا ستكتب او ماذا ستختار هنا السؤال  :Regular Smile:  
العقد الستاندر الذي النقطة فيه بعشرة دولار رمزه 1.00  
العقد الميني ( المصغر ) الذي النقطة فيه بواحد دولار رمزه 0.10 . 
العقد المايكرو والذي النقطة فيه بعشرة سنت رمزه 0.01  
وكمل اتفقنا اذا كنت تريد مضاعفة العقود تستطيع ان تكتب ما تريده المهم تكون على حسب التعديل السابق  
وفقك الله

----------


## majwaleedsol

اود ان اعرف مواعيد فتح الاسواق الامريكيه طبقا لتوقيت جرينتش 
و شكرا

----------


## أبو فهـد

المكرم الأستاذ / عبدالكريم                   حفظه الله  
              السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :   
         في عملية الدخول المكده هل هي تحدث على ثلاث شمعات بالساعه  
 أو نكتفي بدخول بشمعه واحده أو تكون في نسبة فبوناتشي لدخول المعروفه من القاع وشكرا 
                         افيدوا جزاكم الله عنا الف خير ودمتم لروادكم والسلام  
                                                          اخوكم أبو فهد

----------


## عبدالكريم

> المكرم الأستاذ / عبدالكريم                   حفظه الله  
>               السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :   
>          في عملية الدخول المكده هل هي تحدث على ثلاث شمعات بالساعه  
>  أو نكتفي بدخول بشمعه واحده أو تكون في نسبة فبوناتشي لدخول المعروفه من القاع وشكرا 
>                          افيدوا جزاكم الله عنا الف خير ودمتم لروادكم والسلام                                                           اخوكم أبو فهد

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يا غالي ما في شيء اسمه مؤكد في الفوركس ( مستحيل ) ولا تعب حالك , وازديك من الشعر بيت ما في استراتيجية نسبة نجاحها 100 % , وما في شيء اسمه اشتري من القاع ونبيع من القمة .  
بما انك جديد في الفوركس انا اقولك هذا الكلام لكي لا تصطدم فيه متأخرا وتكون العواقب وخيمة عندها  :Regular Smile:  
طيب وش الحل هنا : 
هنا نبحث عن طريقة ناجحة , بمعنى ان تكون صفقاتها الناجحة أكثر من الخاسرة , وندخل بها وبنسبة صغرة من رأس المال ,  
مثلا طريقة ما نسبة نجحاها 70 % وهذه نسبة رائعة  :Good:  , يعني في كل 100 عملية نجريها سنصادف 30 عملية خاسرة و 70 عملية ناجحة  
هنا ندخل بنسبة قليلة من رأس المال تحسبا ان تكون 30 صفقة خاسرة هي البداية فلا يتأثر رأس مالنا هنا .  
نأتي لسؤالك : المؤشرات يا غالي تستعمل لتأكيد الدخول منها الماكد , هناك فرق بين تأكد الدخول وبين اشارة الدخول نفسها , لاني افضل ان تكون اشارة الدخول من واقع تحليل فني بحث , والتأكيد او الموافقة من المؤشرات ( رأي خاص  :Regular Smile:   )  , والفايبوناتشي تستعمل لمعرفة تصحيح الزوج الى اي مدى سيصحح  
وانا انصحك ان تتعلم استعمال الادوات الان , ولا تتاجر بها , فقط تعلم , وبعدها تجول في المنتدى العام وتفحص الطرق هناك , ثم استقر على طريقة ( واحدة ) ولا تشتت نفسك بين الطرق , وابدأ في المتاجرة على حساب ديمو على هذه الطريقة , فاذا كانت النتائج مشجعة ادخل باقل مبلغ على الحقيقي , فاذا كانت النتئج مشجعة بردو , فتوكل على الله وتاجر باموالك التي تنوي الدخول بها  
هذه نصيحتي لك , ونسال الله ان يوفقك

----------


## أبو فهـد

المكرم الأستاذ / عبدالكريم             حفظه الله 
       السلام عليكم : 
                                  اذا شريت مثلاً من قاع أو قمه ولم اضع سعر التنفيذ يكون الامر مفتوح وأذا وصل مكسب مرضي أقوم بتنفيذ في اغلاق الصفقه ولي يجب وضع الصفقه المطلوب بيعه مث الاسهم اشتري سهم وحين ارى مكسب مناسب اقوم بوضع البيع فوراً هذا قصدى يأخي عبدالكريم هل من الممكن تطبيق هذه الطريقه على العملات والف شكرا لسيادتكم ودمتم معافين 
                                                              المخلص لكم دوماً 
                                                                 ابوفهد مع التحيه

----------


## أبو فهـد

يأخي وياستاذي عبدالكريم 
 تحيه وأحترام : 
                           معلوم بأن فيه ربح وخساره ومعلوم بأن ادخل في جزء واحد من رأس المال 
والتحليل على فتره زمنه كبيره يعرفك بالحقيقه ثم يرتد صعوداً أقوم بالدخول حتى يكتب الله الرزق وأقوم بالبيع مثال البولنجر مثال على ذلك لوضعه على عدة أيام كبيره ومعرفتي بأنه صاعد واقول بالدخول وعندى معرفه لباس بها بالمؤشرات ولاكن أحيانا ينعكس الامر عليك بالارتداد عما طلبت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> المكرم الأستاذ / عبدالكريم             حفظه الله 
>        السلام عليكم : 
>                                   اذا شريت مثلاً من قاع أو قمه ولم اضع سعر التنفيذ يكون الامر مفتوح وأذا وصل مكسب مرضي أقوم بتنفيذ في اغلاق الصفقه ولي يجب وضع الصفقه المطلوب بيعه مث الاسهم اشتري سهم وحين ارى مكسب مناسب اقوم بوضع البيع فوراً هذا قصدى يأخي عبدالكريم هل من الممكن تطبيق هذه الطريقه على العملات والف شكرا لسيادتكم ودمتم معافين 
>                                                               المخلص لكم دوماً 
>                                                                  ابوفهد مع التحيه

  

> يأخي وياستاذي عبدالكريم 
>  تحيه وأحترام : 
>                            معلوم بأن فيه ربح وخساره ومعلوم بأن ادخل في جزء واحد من رأس المال 
> والتحليل على فتره زمنه كبيره يعرفك بالحقيقه ثم يرتد صعوداً أقوم بالدخول حتى يكتب الله الرزق وأقوم بالبيع مثال البولنجر مثال على ذلك لوضعه على عدة أيام كبيره ومعرفتي بأنه صاعد واقول بالدخول وعندى معرفه لباس بها بالمؤشرات ولاكن أحيانا ينعكس الامر عليك بالارتداد عما طلبت

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
خليها ببساطة يأ أخي . فأنا أخوك , وانت أخي , ولا تجعلها رسمية طال عمرك  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة لسؤالك فتقريبا نفس الآلية مع بعض الاختلافات . يعني في الاسهم البداية تكون شراء فقط , هنا عندنا بيع وشراء لاننا نشتغل على نظام الازواج , فعندما تشري زوج فهذا يعني انك تشتري الاول وتبيع الثاني , وفي البيع بالعكس ( تبيع الاول وتشري الثاني )  
بمعنى ان العملات افضل فتستطيع ان تربح في الاتجاهين ( هبوط وصعود ) , فاذا توقعت الصعود تدخل شراء , واذا توقعت الهبوط  تدخل بيع . 
يعني انت تدخل اي عملية سواء بيع او شراء وتربح في الاتجاهين  
طيب : عندك دخولك ف اي عملية , هنا اماك حلان لا ثالث لهما : اما ان تسير الى صالحك , ويمكنك ان تغلقها يدوي او تضع لها هدفا , وستغلق الشركة العملية عند وصول الهدف لها ,  
الاحتمال الثاني : ان تنعكس عليك العملية , وهنا يا اما تغلقها يدويا على الخسارة , او تضع لها وقف خسارة وستغلق الشركة العملية عند وصول السعر لها  
يعني دخول في العملية ( شراء او بيع ) , ثم اغلاق لهذه العملية سواء آليا او يدويا , سواء بربح او بخسارة متى ما احببت وكيفما تريد  
اتمنى ان تكون الصورة واضحة لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو فهـد

المكرم الاستاذ عبد  الكريم               الغالي 
السلام عليكم وبعد : 
                اذا انا أمام الشاشه ودخلت وعملة دخولي في الصفقه وبعد المتابعه أعطاني اشارة خروج  بشارة خروج ثم اقوم بأغلاق الصفقه وأخذ الرزق هل هذه ناجحه 100%  
                                                                                 أخوكم أبوفهد مع التحيه

----------


## عبدالكريم

لا أحلى من كذا   
ناجحة 100 % , وش تبي اكثر من كذا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو فهـد

اخي العزيز عبدالكريم  مسائك بالخير والمسرات  
 العملة المتداوله الاساسيه هي الدولار وأنتا اول ماتفتح حساب بالدولار 
الدولار يرتفع وينزل هل مراقبة البترول له دخل في ارتفاع الدولار وأنخفاضه وأذا كان صحيح ممكن لوسمحت تدلني على رابط بخصوص هذا الموضوع ويكون يوميا يعطي لحظي عن سعر البترول بالدولار عندنا وضعوه في الاسهم مباشر برو ثم اخفوه ماادري ماالسبب في اخفاءه وأول مانزلوه في مباشر برو الجديد ثم أوقفوا مباشر بروا الجديد وعملنا على مباشر بروا القديم ثم بعد التصحيح ازال سعر البترول بالدولار وأخفوه هل من الممكن تساعدني بهذا الموضوع لمتابعة العمل في التداول بالعملات 
     قلت سابقاً الدولار ينزل ويرتفع والحساب عندى بالدولار وقلت لي التداول بزوج العملات 
       شرينا عملة اليورو بالدولار لأننا  نملك الدولار وسعر اليورو منخفض اليس كذلك    ويكون اليورو  في اسفل البولنجر أو أعلى البولنجر 
       وبعنا اليورو مقابل الدولار لنسترجع الدولار لأننا نملك اليورو وكسبنا من الدولار 
       معني أن سعر اليوروا مرتفع  بالنسبه لدولار وحصلنا على دولارات كثيره 
       نشتري الرخيص  ونبيع بالغالي 
       ملخص الكلام اذا ارتفع الدولار اشتري الرخيص وأذا ارتفع الرخيص ابيعه بالدولار لآن الدولار ارتفع سعره  
                                    محبكم  تلميذكم أبو فهد

----------


## Ahmed from settat

السلام عليكم
أريد ان اسأل عن طريقة إدارة المال، أنا عندي حساب 1500$ و اريد ان اشتغل فقط على 5%من الحساب، كيف ممكن ان افعل هدا
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اود ان اعرف مواعيد فتح الاسواق الامريكيه طبقا لتوقيت جرينتش 
> و شكرا

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
ستجد في هذا الرابط برنامج مفد جدا يعرفك على كافة تواقيت فتح واغلاق الاسواق   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71258.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي العزيز عبدالكريم  مسائك بالخير والمسرات  
>  العملة المتداوله الاساسيه هي الدولار وأنتا اول ماتفتح حساب بالدولار 
> الدولار يرتفع وينزل هل مراقبة البترول له دخل في ارتفاع الدولار وأنخفاضه وأذا كان صحيح ممكن لوسمحت تدلني على رابط بخصوص هذا الموضوع ويكون يوميا يعطي لحظي عن سعر البترول بالدولار عندنا وضعوه في الاسهم مباشر برو ثم اخفوه ماادري ماالسبب في اخفاءه وأول مانزلوه في مباشر برو الجديد ثم أوقفوا مباشر بروا الجديد وعملنا على مباشر بروا القديم ثم بعد التصحيح ازال سعر البترول بالدولار وأخفوه هل من الممكن تساعدني بهذا الموضوع لمتابعة العمل في التداول بالعملات 
>      قلت سابقاً الدولار ينزل ويرتفع والحساب عندى بالدولار وقلت لي التداول بزوج العملات 
>        شرينا عملة اليورو بالدولار لأننا  نملك الدولار وسعر اليورو منخفض اليس كذلك    ويكون اليورو  في اسفل البولنجر أو أعلى البولنجر 
>        وبعنا اليورو مقابل الدولار لنسترجع الدولار لأننا نملك اليورو وكسبنا من الدولار 
>        معني أن سعر اليوروا مرتفع  بالنسبه لدولار وحصلنا على دولارات كثيره 
>        نشتري الرخيص  ونبيع بالغالي 
>        ملخص الكلام اذا ارتفع الدولار اشتري الرخيص وأذا ارتفع الرخيص ابيعه بالدولار لآن الدولار ارتفع سعره  
>                                     محبكم  تلميذكم أبو فهد

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لارتباط البترول فهو صحيح , ولكن ليس دائما اذا انخفض الآخر يتأثر الثاني ويرتفع . لان البترول والدولار ليس كل شيء في السوق .  
وياريت ترجع بالمشاركات قليلا وترى ردي على أخ سأل عن ارتباط الذهب وبالدولار  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة لمتابعة البترول فيمكك تحميل وتنصيب  هذا النسخة من الميتاتريدر و مراقبة اسعار الذهب والبترول والعملات وكمان الاسهم والمؤشرات الامريكية ( افتح حساب ديمو وهمي من دتخل البرنامج )   رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة  windsor 
بالنسبة لآلية الشراء والبيع وتقريبا نفس ما شرحت ( اذا كان فهمي صحيحا ) نشتري الرخيص ( من القاع ) ونبيع الغالي ( من القمة ) . 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> أريد ان اسأل عن طريقة إدارة المال، أنا عندي حساب 1500$ و اريد ان اشتغل فقط على 5%من الحساب، كيف ممكن ان افعل هدا
> وشكرا

 
ساعطيك حسبة بسيطة  
1500 $ ضرب 5 = 7500 $   
العقد المايكرو = 1000 $ يعني انت تدخل ب 7 عقود مايكرو

----------


## المحرقي

السلام عليكم 
عساكم بخير
عندي سوال
هل الدعم والمقاومة يجب ان تكون رقمان فقط
دعم و مقاومة
لماذا نشاهد 3 ارقام دعم و3 مقاومة 
ماذا تعني ال 3 ارقام ؟؟؟
شوي الموضوع في التباس عندي
والسوال الثاني مافائده الهاي واللو 
ومافائدة الجداول التي تجمع كل هذه الارقام 
طلب عرض فتح اعلى اقل التغيير 
الرجاء الشرح بالتفصيل وجزاكم الجنة

----------


## eltrras

انا الحمد لله توصلت الى استراتيجية كويسة جدا وهى تعمنل على فريم الربع ساعة
لكن بدى شيىء هام جدا اريد مؤشر لفلترة الفرص على الاستراتيجية؟؟؟
طلب اخر بدى احدد الاهداف بدقة ما بعرف احيانا تتحرك العملة 50 نقطة واحيانا 200 من اين احدد هدفى؟؟
وشكرا جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## Ahmed from settat

جزاك الله خيرا
عقد مايكرو يعني ادخل ب نقطة تساوي1 دولار؟   

> ساعطيك حسبة بسيطة  
> 1500 $ ضرب 5 = 7500 $   
> العقد المايكرو = 1000 $ يعني انت تدخل ب 7 عقود مايكرو

----------


## NASSER12

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
عندي كم سؤال ياليت اجد اجابتها عندكم  
السؤال الاول خاص بشركة الفوركس يارد انا مشترك فيها 3 اشهر تقريبا  
واودعت وسحبت منها موقعها باليونان لاكن جتني اميلات تحذر منها  
مارايكم خاصة ان منصتها واضحة جدا 
سؤالي الثاني اجد عندي بصفحة التحليل نقاط دعم ومقاومة  
هل وصول احد هالعملات الى نقطه مقاومة او دعم معانها نزول او صعود وعلى اي مدى

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> عساكم بخير
> عندي سوال
> هل الدعم والمقاومة يجب ان تكون رقمان فقط
> دعم و مقاومة
> لماذا نشاهد 3 ارقام دعم و3 مقاومة 
> ماذا تعني ال 3 ارقام ؟؟؟
> شوي الموضوع في التباس عندي
> والسوال الثاني مافائده الهاي واللو 
> ...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بعض المواقع عندما تحلل اي زوج فانها تعطيك التحليل المتوقع الكامل لكل الازواج  
انظر الى هذا الرابط واضغط على ايقونة الشاشة بجوار كل بيانات زوج للاطلاع على التحليل الفني له   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...file/watchlist 
طبعا السعر الحالي محصور ما بين دعم ومقاومة , لكن ولكي يكون التحليل موسع يتم توقع ثلاث موقاومات وثلاث دعم وفي حالة اختراق الاولى فانه سيتفاعل مع الثانية وهكذا . 
والهاي واللو , يستخدمه الاخوة في استراتيجيتهم , هي مستوى دعم ومقاومة في حد ذاته  
والجداول التي تراها على حساب طريقتك , فكما قلت لك التحليل يكون موسع و ليس من الضرورة ان تستخدم كل البيانات التي فيه لان هذا يعتمد على طريقتك في حد ذاتها .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا الحمد لله توصلت الى استراتيجية كويسة جدا وهى تعمنل على فريم الربع ساعة
> لكن بدى شيىء هام جدا اريد مؤشر لفلترة الفرص على الاستراتيجية؟؟؟
> طلب اخر بدى احدد الاهداف بدقة ما بعرف احيانا تتحرك العملة 50 نقطة واحيانا 200 من اين احدد هدفى؟؟
> وشكرا جزاكم الله كل خير

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
على حسب طريقتك يكون مؤشر الفلترة , وانا للاسف لا استطيع هكذا بكل بساطة ان اعطيك مؤشر فلترة , لكن يمكنك ان تستعمل البلونجر باند او الاستوكاستيك او الار اس اي , فانا اعتقد ان هذه من اقوى المؤشرات  
او يمكنك ان تعمل التحليل الفني البسيط او النماذج لفلترة هذه الاشارات  
بالنسبة للاهداف فيمكنك ان تجعل الهدف الاول 20 وتغلق نصف العقود على الهدف الاول , ثم تجعل الستوب على نقطة الدخول , وتكمل باقي العملية الى الهدف الثاني .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزاك الله خيرا
> عقد مايكرو يعني ادخل ب نقطة تساوي1 دولار؟

 
واياك  :Regular Smile:  
النقطة بعشرة سنت  
7 عقود ب 70 سنت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> عندي كم سؤال ياليت اجد اجابتها عندكم  
> السؤال الاول خاص بشركة الفوركس يارد انا مشترك فيها 3 اشهر تقريبا  
> واودعت وسحبت منها موقعها باليونان لاكن جتني اميلات تحذر منها  
> مارايكم خاصة ان منصتها واضحة جدا 
> سؤالي الثاني اجد عندي بصفحة التحليل نقاط دعم ومقاومة  
> هل وصول احد هالعملات الى نقطه مقاومة او دعم معانها نزول او صعود وعلى اي مدى

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أخوان كثر يحذرون منها , وانا لم يسبق ان كان لي اي تجربة معهم ( لا سيئة ولا ايجابية ) , ويمكن الذهاب الى منتدى الشركات واستعمال خاصية البحث وستجد العشرات من المشاركات عن تجارب الاعضاء مع هذه الشركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
بالنسبة لصفحة التحليل فانا انصحك بهذا الرابط فهو مجاني وشامل لكل شيء تقريبا , و اضغط على ايقونة الشاشة بجوار كل بيانات زوج للاطلاع على التحليل الفني له   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/a...file/watchlist 
بالنسبة لوصول السعر الى الى دعم اونقاومة فهذا يعني انه يتفاعل معها سواء بالاختراق ( وهو اغلاق السعر بعد هذا المستوى ) او بالارتداد وهو بعد فشل الاخرتاق فيعني ان السعر سيرتد من حيث اتى . 
وفقك الله

----------


## د/مصطفى

يا شباب ما هي افضل طريقة لتعلم الفوركس

----------


## محمد العزب

> يا شباب ما هي افضل طريقة لتعلم الفوركس

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ENG ESlAM

سوالى هو
ما هو الدو و الناسدك و باقى المؤشرات الاوربية و الاسيوية ؟ و ما هى علاقتها بالعملات و تاثيرها عليها؟  
و ما هو الدولار اندكس؟ و ما تاثيرة؟ 
و شكرا مقدما

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سوالى هو
> ما هو الدو و الناسدك و باقى المؤشرات الاوربية و الاسيوية ؟ و ما هى علاقتها بالعملات و تاثيرها عليها؟  
> و ما هو الدولار اندكس؟ و ما تاثيرة؟ 
> و شكرا مقدما

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الداو والناسداك هذه مؤشرات الاسهم الامريكية , حيث تقوم الحكومة بجمع اسهم الشركات مع بعضها وتخرج لها مؤشر خاص بها ( مثل المتوسط يعني ) ,  
بالنسبة لعلاقة العملات بهذه الاسهم والدولار اندكس فستجدها في هذه المواضيع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57919.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## الله أكبر 777

السلام عليكم مره أخرى أخ عبدالكريم الله يعينك علي ياأني بغثكـ  :Regular Smile:  
اولا أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الميتاتريدر 
تساؤلاتي هالمره هي : 
1- كيف احدد المبلغ اللي ابي اتداول به ؟ انا وقت التسجيل بالبرنامج اخترت اقل مبلغ متوفر اللي هو 3000 دولار  كيف اقدر احدد انو ابي اتداول بس بـ 100 دولار واخلي 2900 $ بالمحفظه؟ 
2- الى الحين ماعرفت انا كيف افتح اكثر من عقد داخل صفقه واحده انا لما رحت اسوي امرجديد طلعت اللي النافذه اللي فيها الحجم واخترت 1,00 = النقطه بعشرة دولار
طيب هذا حجم العقد وعرفنـــــــــاه عدد العقود من وين احدده ؟؟! 
يعني قصدي انو عرفت كيف اخلي قيمة النقطه سنت ولا 1$ ولا 10$ لكن ماعرفت من وين احدد عدد العقود  
وأعذرني مره أخرى

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم مره أخرى أخ عبدالكريم الله يعينك علي ياأني بغثكـ  
> اولا أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الميتاتريدر 
> تساؤلاتي هالمره هي : 
> 1- كيف احدد المبلغ اللي ابي اتداول به ؟ انا وقت التسجيل بالبرنامج اخترت اقل مبلغ متوفر اللي هو 3000 دولار  كيف اقدر احدد انو ابي اتداول بس بـ 100 دولار واخلي 2900 $ بالمحفظه؟ 
> 2- الى الحين ماعرفت انا كيف افتح اكثر من عقد داخل صفقه واحده انا لما رحت اسوي امرجديد طلعت اللي النافذه اللي فيها الحجم واخترت 1,00 = النقطه بعشرة دولار
> طيب هذا حجم العقد وعرفنـــــــــاه عدد العقود من وين احدده ؟؟! 
> يعني قصدي انو عرفت كيف اخلي قيمة النقطه سنت ولا 1$ ولا 10$ لكن ماعرفت من وين احدد عدد العقود  
> وأعذرني مره أخرى

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
1 : لا تستطيع ان تحدد مبلغ هكذا تتداول عليه والباقي مجمد , لكن تستطيع ان تدخل بما يوازي المائة دولار والباقي لا تشغله . 
2 : تقدر تحدد عقود العقود من نفس النافدة , بدل ما تختار 1.00 اكتب 2,00  
اذا اردت ان تكون النقطة بواحد دولار ستختار ( او تكتب ) 0.10 , واذا اردت عقدين والنقطة ب 2 دولار ستختار ( او تكتب ) 0.20 وهكذا  
يعني اذا لم تجد خيار ستكتبه بكل بساطة 
وفقك الله

----------


## mohamedzidan

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
احب ان اسال ما هي ازواج العملات الامنه للتعامل معها بعيدا عن التقلبات السريعه وكذلك الازواج التي لا يوجد بها ذيول شموع كبيره تتسبب في ضرب الاستوبات ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
> احب ان اسال ما هي ازواج العملات الامنه للتعامل معها بعيدا عن التقلبات السريعه وكذلك الازواج التي لا يوجد بها ذيول شموع كبيره تتسبب في ضرب الاستوبات ؟

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الازواج الرئيسية , وخاصة اليورو دولار , الين , والفرنك السوسري

----------


## الله أكبر 777

مساء الخير أخي الغالي عبدالكريم  
الحقيقه عندي هالمره أستفسار بخصوص : 
أنو كيف استطيع ان افتح صفقتين بنفس الوقت يعنــي : لنفرض مثلا اني أملك 1000$ اريد أن اقسم المبلغ نصفين وافتح صفقتين واحده بيع 500$   والثانيه شراء 500$ 
البرنامج المستخدم الميتاتريدر
بنتظار ردك

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
في الميتاتريدر تفتح العملية شراء مثلا , ثم بعد قبول العملية تفتح البيع مباشرة  
بعض الشركات الاخرى تسمح لك بعد فتح العملية بالضغط على زر اسمه الهيدج , وتسمح لك بفتح عملية معاكسة للعملية التي تم فتحها سابقا

----------


## sharkas14

السلام عليكم 
انا لسة مبتداء في مجال الفوركس وعملت اشترك في شركة ماركتيفا انا كنت باخد توصيات من واحد اعرفة بتكون بالشكل دة
limit, price 1.2664, target: 1.2564 stop loss: 1.2734
هنا في المنتدي التوصيات مختلفة عن الطريقة اللي اعرفها بتكون بالشكل دة
توصية اليورو 
بيع من 1.2582 او من 1.2600 
والهدف الاول بحول الله 1.2500
والهدف الثاني بحول الله 1.2380 
والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 1.2600
اواستوب ثابت 1.2650 
 انا مش عارف احط التوصيات من المنتدي هنا ياريت حد يقول لي اعمل اية وانا شغال علي برنامج ماركتيفا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> انا لسة مبتداء في مجال الفوركس وعملت اشترك في شركة ماركتيفا انا كنت باخد توصيات من واحد اعرفة بتكون بالشكل دة
> limit, price 1.2664, target: 1.2564 stop loss: 1.2734
> هنا في المنتدي التوصيات مختلفة عن الطريقة اللي اعرفها بتكون بالشكل دة
> توصية اليورو 
> بيع من 1.2582 او من 1.2600 
> والهدف الاول بحول الله 1.2500
> والهدف الثاني بحول الله 1.2380 
> والاستوب اغلاق اربع ساعات فوق 1.2600
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اهلا اخي شركس / 
بعض المتداولين يستخدمون الاغلاقات اعلي او اسفل المستويات القوية كاشارة خروج من الصفقة ويمكنك متابعة هذه الاغلاقات من خلال منصة التحليل ميتاتريدر او التريد
والمثال الذي تفضلت بارفاقه صاحبه اوضح ان التوصية تصبح لاغية اذا اغلق أعلي 1.2600 أو يمكن وضع امر خروج ثابت  عند 1.2650 وهنا اذا انت لا تريد متابعة منصة واغلاق يمكنك ان تضع الستوب 1.2650  
وبالنسبة للأهداف قد حدد أكثر من هدف للصفقة هدف أول وهدف ثاني لكي يخرج باعلي ربح ممكن واستراتيجية التعامل مع الهدف الاول والثاني انك اذا داخل بعدد عقود كثير يمكنك تقسيم العقود تخرج بالنصف عند تحقق الهدف الاول والنصف الثاني تتركه بوقف عند دخولك والتارجت الهدف الثاني  واذا كنت لا تدخل الا بعقد واحد فاسلم حل فى هذه الحالة ان تأخذ الهدف الاول وتخرج وتكون التوصية على الشكل التالي /:  
بيع من 1.2582  
الهدف 1.2500 
الستوب 1.2650  
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## sharkas14

يعني كلمة الهدف يقصد بيها انه اكتب الهدف في الخانة دي Exit Targedt

----------


## الجلاد22

الله يرحم والدينكم اريد اجابة من متداول محترف على الميتاتريدر... 
السؤال هو\ هل صحيح ان التداول بعقود كبيرة تفوق المليونين عقد  
على حد علمي المتواضع هو " 20.00" لوت..هو اقصى عدد من الأزواج يمكن التداول به على  
الحسابات الحقيقية؟؟ 
وانه اذا ادخلت عدد كبر من هذا الحجم من العقود على الميتاتريدر يبدأ ينفذ على شكل بارشل "أي  
متقطع على أسعار مختلفة"؟؟ 
.. 
اذا كان هذا صحيح..فـ ماهو اكبر عدد من العقود تنصحوني بالتداول به بحيث ينفذ بشكل فوري..!! 
.. 
وهل هذا الكلام صحيح من اساسه؟؟؟  
ارجو منكم التفضل بشرح تفاصيل هذا الموضوع من من يعلم ويعرف عن الميتاتريدر  
وله خبرة في مجال الفوريكس رحم الله والديكم..  
مع جزيل الشكر.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يعني كلمة الهدف يقصد بيها انه اكتب الهدف في الخانة دي Exit Targedt

  نعم أخي العزيز  
هدف = Target 
وممكن لو تحب توضيح على برنامج التداول الخاص بك فقط ارفق صورة لكي نقوم بتوضيح الخانات 
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## eltrras

انا بسأل عن افضل موفينج استخدمة على فريم الخمس دقائق والربع ساعة مع العلم انى هستخدمة عند اختراق السعر لأعلى وتكون شمعة صاعدة شراء والعكس مع وجود مؤشر اخر معى
ارجو الافادة عن افضل موفينج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الله يرحم والدينكم اريد اجابة من متداول محترف على الميتاتريدر...
> السؤال هو\ هل صحيح ان التداول بعقود كبيرة تفوق المليونين عقد 
> على حد علمي المتواضع هو " 20.00" لوت..هو اقصى عدد من الأزواج يمكن التداول به على 
> الحسابات الحقيقية؟؟
> وانه اذا ادخلت عدد كبر من هذا الحجم من العقود على الميتاتريدر يبدأ ينفذ على شكل بارشل "أي 
> متقطع على أسعار مختلفة"؟؟
> اذا كان هذا صحيح..فـ ماهو اكبر عدد من العقود تنصحوني بالتداول به بحيث ينفذ بشكل فوري..!!..
> وهل هذا الكلام صحيح من اساسه؟؟؟
> ارجو منكم التفضل بشرح تفاصيل هذا الموضوع من من يعلم ويعرف عن الميتاتريدر 
> ...

 
العقود الكبيرة لا يتم التداولبها على الميتاتريدر , بل يتم التداول بها على برامج خاصة بها تتصل بالبنوك العالمية مباشرة ,  
الميتاتريدر للشغل على الخفيف فقط .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا بسأل عن افضل موفينج استخدمة على فريم الخمس دقائق والربع ساعة مع العلم انى هستخدمة عند اختراق السعر لأعلى وتكون شمعة صاعدة شراء والعكس مع وجود مؤشر اخر معى
> ارجو الافادة عن افضل موفينج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
ما في موفنج معين ينصح به , الاهم انك تجرب ما يتناسب مع طريقتك , ثم تستقر عليه ,  
الاهم هو الاستقرار على طريقة بعد تجريبها مدة كافية  
و كل رقم وله شخصية مختلفة عن الاخر  
جرب 10 او 20 او 50 واعطينا خلاصة تجربتك

----------


## eltrras

انا اعرف ان الموفينج بيكبر لما الفريم يكبر والعكس صحيح
عشان كدة انا بسأل عن الافضل من وجهة نظر الخبراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا اعرف ان الموفينج بيكبر لما الفريم يكبر والعكس صحيح
> عشان كدة انا بسأل عن الافضل من وجهة نظر الخبراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
ساعطيك موضوع مفيد فيه عدد من المتوسطات تستفيد منها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t100171.html 
بالنسبة لحكاية كبر المتوسط مع كبر الفريم فهذه تحتاج لفهم لفكرة المتوسط اولا  
بمثال : متوسط 10 على فريم الساعة فهذا يعني ان المتوسط سيحسب لنا متوسط 10 ساعات سابقة لان الفريم هنا هو الساعة  
اذا كان المتوسط على فريم 5 دقائق مثلا , فهذا يعني ان المتوسط سيجسب لنا متوسط 5 دقائق وليس الساعة . 
يعني المتوسط سيختلف على الفريم اولا , ثم سيختلف عند اختلاف قيمته ثانيا  
وفقك الله

----------


## eltrras

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## sharkas14

السلام عليكم 
اول حاجة المنتدي بصراحة جبار في كل حاجة الواحد يتمني انه يتعلمها وان شاء الله اقدر اتعلم الفوركس من المنتدي العملاق دة بالنسبة لي انا جديد في الفوركس وكان عندي كم سؤال انا كنت باخد توصيات من واحد اعرفة علي الشكل التالي
EUR/USD buy limit, price: 1.2556, target: 1.2656 stop lose: 1.2486
سهل جدا اني احط كل حاجة في الخانة  بتعتها لكن هنا لقيت اني الموضيع متغير شوية مش بتفصل زي كدة يعني مثلا هنا صحاب التوصيات يقول بيع الباوند 1.5270 الهدف 105150 ومرة يكتب كذا هدف 1ز2ز3 اهداف  انا كدة مش عارف اعمل اية بعرف افتح صفقة بيع واحط سعر البيع والهدف لكن الاستوب انا اللي بحدد الاستوب من عندي يعني في حاله البيع ازود 100 مثلا وفي حاله الشراء انقص 100 ولا اية بالظبط وبالنسبة لي الصفقة اللي بفتحها ممكن اسيب الصفقة مفتوحة كذا يوم ولا هي لزم تقفل بعد انتهاء اليوم وبالنسبة انا دخلت صفقة بيع وقفلتها بدري ممكن افتح صفقة بيع تاني لي نفس زوج العملة في نفس اليوم ولالا 
وشكرا جدا وبالتوفيق للمنتدي الجميل دة

----------


## الجلاد22

طيب استاذ عبد الكريم.. 
كم اقصى عدد من العقود يتم تنفيذه بشكل فوري على الميتاتريدر بدون تأخير...طبعن انا اتكلم على الحساب الحقيقي لو تكرمت..؟؟ 
.. 
مع جزيل الشكر.

----------


## طيوووب

كيفكم أخواني   
ابي اعرف بجواب تفصيلي كيف اركب الشارات والتمبلت ...؟  
ويعطيكم ربي الف عافيه  
دمتم بود

----------


## MKH

السلام عليكم جميعا 
أرجو من الإخوان ان يفيدوني برايهم في شركة بوسطن _ميرشانت فاينانشيال لاني_ ناوي افتح معهم حساب  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> أرجو من الإخوان ان يفيدوني برايهم في شركة بوسطن _ميرشانت فاينانشيال لاني_ ناوي افتح معهم حساب  وجزاكم الله خيرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لم يسبق لي التعامل معهم , وانا انصحك ان تستخدم خاصية البحث في المنتدى لترى تجارب الناس معهم  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> طيب استاذ عبد الكريم.. 
> كم اقصى عدد من العقود يتم تنفيذه بشكل فوري على الميتاتريدر بدون تأخير...طبعن انا اتكلم على الحساب الحقيقي لو تكرمت..؟؟ 
> .. 
> مع جزيل الشكر.

 
على حسب الشركة  
اعتقد ان الشركات  تستطيع ان تنفد بحجم 25 مليون بدون اعادة تسعير وبدون اي تدخل منها , لم اجرب بهذه المبالغ الكبيرة , لكن و لكي تتحصل على الاجابة الاكيدة لابد ان تتواصل مع الشركات نفسها

----------


## عبدالكريم

> كيفكم أخواني   
> ابي اعرف بجواب تفصيلي كيف اركب الشارات والتمبلت ...؟  
> ويعطيكم ربي الف عافيه  
> دمتم بود

 
تدخل على مجلد الميتاتريدر في الويندوز وتضع ملف التمبلت في مجلد اسمه تمبلت بالانجليزي  
بعدها تروح على شارت العملة وكليك يمين على الشارت واختر قالب او تمبلت ثم اضغط على اسم هذا التمبلت

----------


## sharkas14

> نعم أخي العزيز  
> هدف = Target 
> وممكن لو تحب توضيح على برنامج التداول الخاص بك فقط ارفق صورة لكي نقوم بتوضيح الخانات 
> تحياتى وتقديري

 شكرا علي التوضيح عندي سؤال   

> انا جديد في المجال دة وعايز اخش الصفقة لكن كل ما ادخل البيانات تظهر الشاشه دي ممكن اعرف معني الكلام دة

 
والسؤال التاني هو 
في توصية واحد كتب سعر البيع مثلا
بيع الان 1.370
الهدف 1.5150
الاستوب
اغلاق اربع ساعات 10 نقاط من دخولك
عايز افهم الكلام الاخير اللي هو 
اغلاق اربع ساعات 10 نقاط من دخولك
واحط عدد النقط اللي هي عندي في الربنامج اسمها(quantity) انا بحط علي طول 100 نقطة هنا في المثال دة احط كم 
وشكرا معلش طولت شوية وكتبت كل حاجة في رساله واحد المراقب ارسل لي رساله قال انك عملت رودد عشان اكتر المشاركت بس ياريت يفهم حاجة اني لزم اسال عشان اقدر اتعلم معلش طولت عليك منتظر الرد منك ان شاء الله

----------


## الجلاد22

> على حسب الشركة  
> اعتقد ان الشركات  تستطيع ان تنفد بحجم 25 مليون بدون اعادة تسعير وبدون اي تدخل منها , لم اجرب بهذه المبالغ الكبيرة , لكن و لكي تتحصل على الاجابة الاكيدة لابد ان تتواصل مع الشركات نفسها

 
عشت يا بطل.. :015:

----------


## البابور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم استاذي الكريم الشكر لله ثم لك  سؤالي اني قبل فتره من عشرة اشهر تقريبا فتحت حساب في شركة فكسول واودعت مبلغ من المال ولكن لم يصل بل رجع الى الحساب وذلك بان الشركه موضوعه بلاك لست في موسسة النقد في السعوديه ولا اعلم هل لا زالت هذه المشكله ام ماذا  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## طيوووب

يعطيك العافيه أخوي عبدالكريم  
طيب أخوي . 
انا الان فتحت حساب حقيقي لكن اواجه بعض الصعوبات مثلأ في تعبئة نموذج إلغاء الفوائد  
رقم الحساب FA هل يقصد حسابي الخاص اللي احول عليه  
وهل اعبئ هذا النموذج مثلا على الفوتوشوب لاني لااملك وسيلة  اكتب هذا النموذج  بخط اليد  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يعطيك العافيه أخوي عبدالكريم  
> طيب أخوي . 
> انا الان فتحت حساب حقيقي لكن اواجه بعض الصعوبات مثلأ في تعبئة نموذج إلغاء الفوائد  
> رقم الحساب FA هل يقصد حسابي الخاص اللي احول عليه  
> وهل اعبئ هذا النموذج مثلا على الفوتوشوب لاني لااملك وسيلة  اكتب هذا النموذج  بخط اليد  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 
حياك الله  
ما في مشكلة اذا ملئته بالفوتوشوب , المهم ان تكون البيانات التي ستكتبها صحيحة , بس في خانة التوقيع لابد ان توقع بيدك , يعني لازم تسحب النموذج على طابعة وتوقعه يدويا , ثم تسحبه الى الحاسب بآلة السكانر . 
بالنسبة لرقم الحساب فهذا رقم حسابك في الشركة , فاذا لم تتحصل على رقم حساب بعد , وكان الحساب جديدا فما في مشكلة اذا تركته فارغا  
ان واجهت اي اسئلة في الذي تكتبه في هذا النموذج امامك حلان  
الاول : ان تعطيني الخانة التي ما فهمتها , وفي نفس الوقت ترفق لي النموذج هنا , لان النماذج كثيرة وساشرح لك على حسب النوذج الذي عندك  
الحل الثاني : ان تدخل علينا على الشات , وان شاء الله نساعدك في الكتابة خطوة خطوة .  https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا علي التوضيح عندي سؤال    
> والسؤال التاني هو 
> في توصية واحد كتب سعر البيع مثلا
> بيع الان 1.370
> الهدف 1.5150
> الاستوب
> اغلاق اربع ساعات 10 نقاط من دخولك
> عايز افهم الكلام الاخير اللي هو 
> اغلاق اربع ساعات 10 نقاط من دخولك
> ...

 
لا يمكن تحديد رقم معين هنا , لانه يقول ان تغلق شمعة الاربع ساعات فوق المستوى الفلاني بكذا نقطة , ممكن تغلق فوق المستوى ب 50 نقطة و ممكن ي 30 نقطة ووممكن 150 , الله أعلم  
و ممكن ( وهذا ما يأمله صاحبك ) ان تتجاوز السعر المستوى الذي ذكره ثم يرتد السعر وتذهب الهدف بدون أغلاق الشمعة الاربع ساعات يعد المستوى المذكور  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم استاذي الكريم الشكر لله ثم لك  سؤالي اني قبل فتره من عشرة اشهر تقريبا فتحت حساب في شركة فكسول واودعت مبلغ من المال ولكن لم يصل بل رجع الى الحساب وذلك بان الشركه موضوعه بلاك لست في موسسة النقد في السعوديه ولا اعلم هل لا زالت هذه المشكله ام ماذا  ولك جزيل الشكر

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الذي وصلني ان المنع لكل شركات الفوركس وليس لشركة بعينها   :Regular Smile:  
عموما : ستجد التفاصيل الكاملة لدى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي عند مراسلتهم على هذا الايميل .  
فقط انسخ هذا السؤال وارسله لهم , وان شاء الله سيدلوك على الطريقة السليمة لتمويل حسابك   [email protected] 
وفقك الله

----------


## البابور

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
سؤالي بارك الله فيكم ... هل من الممكن استعمال او استخراج الدايفرجنس من على مؤشري:- 
1- السي سي آي cci
2- المومنتم  
بوركتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ... 
> سؤالي بارك الله فيكم ... هل من الممكن استعمال او استخراج الدايفرجنس من على مؤشري:- 
> 1- السي سي آي cci
> 2- المومنتم  
> بوركتم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا يوجد فرق بين المؤشرات في استخراج الدايفرجنس , ممكن تختلف قراءات المؤشرات لكن الطريقة هي نفسها  
تفضل مواضيع تشرح الدايفرجنس   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t19119.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15940.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## sharkas14

اية هو الوقت المحدد لانهاء الصفقة بمعني انا ممكن الصفقة تكون مفتوحة كم يوم وعايز اعرف يعني اية صفقة 3 عقود ويعني اية تعزير الصفقة وبالنسبة لي انا مبتدي مع شركة ماركتيفا والشركة دي بتعطي بنوص 5$ لو في صفقة بأذن الله متاكد منها وعايز اخش فيها بي 3$ من ال5$ اعمل اية لو الصفقة مثلا الهدف منها 100 نقطة انا اكتب في خانةquantity 
 100ولا كل ما ازود عن ال 100 معانها انه بخش براس مال اكتر

----------


## جلال العراقي

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طيوووب  
> كيفكم أخواني   
> ابي اعرف بجواب تفصيلي كيف اركب الشارات والتمبلت ...؟  
> ويعطيكم ربي الف عافيه  
> دمتم بود   
> تدخل على مجلد الميتاتريدر في الويندوز وتضع ملف التمبلت في مجلد اسمه تمبلت بالانجليزي  
> بعدها تروح على شارت العملة وكليك يمين على الشارت واختر قالب او تمبلت ثم اضغط على اسم هذا التمبلت

 السلام عليكم حياكم الله على هذا المنتدى الراقي والمعطاء .
سؤالي نفس سؤال , حاولة عدة مراة لم انجح بالتثبيت
ارجو التوضيح !

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم حياكم الله على هذا المنتدى الراقي والمعطاء .
> سؤالي نفس سؤال , حاولة عدة مراة لم انجح بالتثبيت
> ارجو التوضيح !

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشرح على الصوره

----------


## جلال العراقي

حياك الله اخي 
كيف ممكن احفظ التمبلت في المرحله 3
او بالاصح عندما اصل للمرحله الثالة لم اجد التملبت المطلوب
تحياتي وشكري لكم

----------


## محمد العزب

> حياك الله اخي 
> كيف ممكن احفظ التمبلت في المرحله 3
> او بالاصح عندما اصل للمرحله الثالة لم اجد التملبت المطلوب
> تحياتي وشكري لكم

 حياك الله أخي الحبيب
تختار التمبلت من على المكان الذي حفظته فيه على جهازك

----------


## جلال العراقي

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال العراقي  
> حياك الله اخي 
> كيف ممكن احفظ التمبلت في المرحله 3
> او بالاصح عندما اصل للمرحله الثالة لم اجد التملبت المطلوب
> تحياتي وشكري لكم  
> حياك الله أخي الحبيب
> تختار التمبلت من على المكان الذي حفظته فيه على جهازك

 الله ينورك اخي محمد
هنا عندي المشكلة!؟
 كيف احفظه بصوره صحيه 
وكيف ممكن انقله .

----------


## محمد العزب

> الله ينورك اخي محمد
> هنا عندي المشكلة!؟
>  كيف احفظه بصوره صحيه 
> وكيف ممكن انقله .

 التمبلت الي انت نزلته من على المنتدى او من اي موقع او مووضع مفروض انك بتختار المكان الي هتحفظه فيه على جهازك
في الخطوه رقم 3 يمكن تصفح مكونات جهازك بالدخول على اي فولدر او بارتشن

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخي محمد حياك الله ورزقك الله خير الدنيا والاخرة
تعبتك معي وانا خجلان منك كثير
لحد هسه مامظبوطه عندي تشابكت عليه . 
تحياتي لك من كل قلبي

----------


## eltrras

انا بشتغل على فريم الربع ساعة وباخد الدعوم والمقاومات من على موقع actionforex
عايز اعرف اخد الدعم والمقاومة لأى فريم الساعة ام الاربعة ام الاكبر من هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## المحرقي

السلام عليكم
بخصوص فتح حساب جديد
اود ان افتح مع اف اكس سول
ب 1500 دولار
ماهي الطريقة وماهي البطاقات المطلوبه
اذا احد يود يساعدني خطوه بخطوه اكون شاكر لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اية هو الوقت المحدد لانهاء الصفقة بمعني انا ممكن الصفقة تكون مفتوحة كم يوم وعايز اعرف يعني اية صفقة 3 عقود ويعني اية تعزير الصفقة وبالنسبة لي انا مبتدي مع شركة ماركتيفا والشركة دي بتعطي بنوص 5$ لو في صفقة بأذن الله متاكد منها وعايز اخش فيها بي 3$ من ال5$ اعمل اية لو الصفقة مثلا الهدف منها 100 نقطة انا اكتب في خانةquantity 
>  100ولا كل ما ازود عن ال 100 معانها انه بخش براس مال اكتر

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لا يوجد وقت محدد لانهاء العملية , انت التي فتحتها وانت الذي تغلقها , الا اذا وضعت لها هدف او ستوب , او كان حسابك لا يحتمل الخسارة فتغلق الشركة العملية على المارجن كول  
3 عقود يعني : اذا كان العقد الف دولار فيعني 3 عقود = 3000 دولار , يعني شوف كم قيمة العقد واضربه في 3  :Regular Smile:  
التعزيز : هو ان تشتري كمان لكي يكون متوسط العمليتين افضل . 
بالنسبة لبرامج ماركتيفيا فلا توجد لدي خبرة فيها , واريت تسأل الدعم الفني للشركة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا بشتغل على فريم الربع ساعة وباخد الدعوم والمقاومات من على موقع actionforex
> عايز اعرف اخد الدعم والمقاومة لأى فريم الساعة ام الاربعة ام الاكبر من هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا جزاكم الله كل خير

 
ما في مشكلة تستخدم الاثنين , وتأخد القريب من السعر , ولو كان المستويات قريبة من بعض فقدم الكبير ( 4 ساعات ) على الصغير ( 1 ساعة ) 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص فتح حساب جديد
> اود ان افتح مع اف اكس سول
> ب 1500 دولار
> ماهي الطريقة وماهي البطاقات المطلوبه
> اذا احد يود يساعدني خطوه بخطوه اكون شاكر لكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الخطوات بسيطة وسهلة ان شاء الله  
اتبع هذا الرابط واملأ استمارة فتح الحساب   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...nt/fxsolutions 
ثم ارسل الى خدمة عملاء صورة من اثبات الشخصية + صورة من اثبات اقامة ( ورقة كهرباء او هاتف ) + املأ ورقة الغء الفوائد , وطبعا اذا كان عندك استفسار تستطيع ان ترسله الى خدمة العملاء على نفس الايميل او تدخل على خدمة الشات الحي   [email protected]  https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 سؤالي لو تكرمتوا يا أفاضل .. ما هو رمز الذهب و الفضه و البلاتين و النفط على الميتاتريدر و منصات التداول؟ 
 و هل النفط واحد أم عده أنواع من النفوط ؟ بمعنى هل يوجد فقط رمز وحيد للنفط ؟ أم أكثر من رمز ؟ 
  بوركتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ... 
>  سؤالي لو تكرمتوا يا أفاضل .. ما هو رمز الذهب و الفضه و البلاتين و النفط على الميتاتريدر و منصات التداول؟ 
>  و هل النفط واحد أم عده أنواع من النفوط ؟ بمعنى هل يوجد فقط رمز وحيد للنفط ؟ أم أكثر من رمز ؟ 
>   بوركتم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الذهب : GOLD او xau/usd  الذهب مقابل الدولار  
الفضة : silver أو  xag/usd الفضة مقابل الدولار  
اليلاثين : Platinum او xpt 
النفط على حسب العقد يكون رمزه , لان نظامه مختلف عن العملات , فيكون مربوط بعقد تسليم شهر كذا ( تسأل عليها جماعة الفيوتشر او المستقبليات ) 
crude oil  او oil2010 او oil future  
انحصك بالسؤال عن شرعية التعامل بهذه السلع قبل الاتجار بها  
وفقك الله

----------


## khaled-hegazy

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
من فضلك ما هي فكرة مؤشرين اولا adx   الثاني  البايفوت   و ما اهميتهماو طريقة العمل بهما
ز جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الجلاد22

أستاذ عبد الكريم عندي سؤال لو تكرمت... 
الان في أوقات التداول عامة تجد ان السبريد يتغير مع الوقت ممكن يرتفع او ينخفض.. 
تمام؟ 
طيب كيف يتم حساب السبريد؟؟ 
يعني يحسب السبريد على اساس نفس وقت تنفيذ الصفقة ؟؟ 
يعني على سبيل المثال.. لو حطيت على الميتاتريدر تيك بروفت على نقطة معينة 
بحيث كان وقتها الاسبريد 3 ..ولكن لما السعر لامس نقطة التيك بروفت اصبح السبريد 7 
هل هذا يعني انه ممكن ان يصل السعر بهذه الطريقة الى نقطة  التيك بروفت بدون ان يقفل الصفقة  
على ربح وبالتالي قد اتعرض للخسارة؟؟؟  
أرجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي ولك مني أزكى التحايا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eagle2000

> أستاذ عبد الكريم عندي سؤال لو تكرمت... 
> الان في أوقات التداول عامة تجد ان السبريد يتغير مع الوقت ممكن يرتفع او ينخفض.. 
> تمام؟ 
> طيب كيف يتم حساب السبريد؟؟ 
> يعني يحسب السبريد على اساس نفس وقت تنفيذ الصفقة ؟؟ 
> يعني على سبيل المثال.. لو حطيت على الميتاتريدر تيك بروفت على نقطة معينة 
> بحيث كان وقتها الاسبريد 3 ..ولكن لما السعر لامس نقطة التيك بروفت اصبح السبريد 7 
> هل هذا يعني انه ممكن ان يصل السعر بهذه الطريقة الى نقطة  التيك بروفت بدون ان يقفل الصفقة  
> على ربح وبالتالي قد اتعرض للخسارة؟؟؟  
> أرجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي ولك مني أزكى التحايا

 *الاسبريد يختلف من شركه الي اخري 
بمعني انك لو فاتح بوزيشن بيع
عند سعر 1.5000 مثلا في الباوند 
الاغلاق يكون عند سعر الشراء 1.5007
اي لو كان سعر البيع لدي شركه الوساطه 1.5000
والشراء 1.5003
وانت عامل بوزيشن بيع عند سعر 1.5000 بهدف 5 نقاط مثلا
لازم سعر الشراء يوصل ل 1.5008
همسه : السعر الموجود ف الشارت سعر البيع اجمع عليه الاسبريد = سعر الشراء
ارق التحيات 
اتمني اكون افدتك  *

----------


## khaled-hegazy

استاذي الفاضل بعد اذن حضرتك انا كنت سالتك عن مؤشر   adx و لم تجيبني لعل المانع خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
> من فضلك ما هي فكرة مؤشرين اولا adx   الثاني  البايفوت   و ما اهميتهماو طريقة العمل بهما
> ز جزاك الله خيرا

  

> استاذي الفاضل بعد اذن حضرتك انا كنت سالتك عن مؤشر   adx و لم تجيبني لعل المانع خير

 
معذرة على التأخير  
وساحاول ان ابحث لك عن شرح للمؤشرات وارد عليك ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أستاذ عبد الكريم عندي سؤال لو تكرمت... 
> الان في أوقات التداول عامة تجد ان السبريد يتغير مع الوقت ممكن يرتفع او ينخفض.. 
> تمام؟ 
> طيب كيف يتم حساب السبريد؟؟ 
> يعني يحسب السبريد على اساس نفس وقت تنفيذ الصفقة ؟؟ 
> يعني على سبيل المثال.. لو حطيت على الميتاتريدر تيك بروفت على نقطة معينة 
> بحيث كان وقتها الاسبريد 3 ..ولكن لما السعر لامس نقطة التيك بروفت اصبح السبريد 7 
> هل هذا يعني انه ممكن ان يصل السعر بهذه الطريقة الى نقطة  التيك بروفت بدون ان يقفل الصفقة  
> على ربح وبالتالي قد اتعرض للخسارة؟؟؟  
> أرجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي ولك مني أزكى التحايا

  

> *الاسبريد يختلف من شركه الي اخري 
> بمعني انك لو فاتح بوزيشن بيع
> عند سعر 1.5000 مثلا في الباوند 
> الاغلاق يكون عند سعر الشراء 1.5007
> اي لو كان سعر البيع لدي شركه الوساطه 1.5000
> والشراء 1.5003
> وانت عامل بوزيشن بيع عند سعر 1.5000 بهدف 5 نقاط مثلا
> لازم سعر الشراء يوصل ل 1.5008
> همسه : السعر الموجود ف الشارت سعر البيع اجمع عليه الاسبريد = سعر الشراء
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
افضل طريقة للتأكد من هذه النقطة هي بفتح حساب ديمو وتجربتها على الهواء مباشرة  
الذي اعرفه انه وقت اغلاق العملية سيحتسب السبريد فلو تغير السبريد الى 7 كما في مثالك واغلقت العملية فستأخد الشركة 7 نقاط وليس 3 ( وقت الفتح ) وتترك لك الباقي  
عموما : اذا كنت مبتدأ فانا انصحك ان تتداول على شركة سبريدها ثابت فمن العادة ان تكون هذه الشركات ذات مبالغ اقل لفتح حساب جديد 
تعلم اولا يا غالي ( باقل مبلغ ممكن و بعدها انتقل بين الشركات ) 
وفقك الله

----------


## khaled-hegazy

ايضا يوجد شركات كبيرة السبريد فيها ثابت

----------


## khaled-hegazy

> معذرة على التأخير  
> وساحاول ان ابحث لك عن شرح للمؤشرات وارد عليك ان شاء الله

 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم و احييك علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا
> من فضلك ما هي فكرة مؤشرين اولا adx   الثاني  البايفوت   و ما اهميتهماو طريقة العمل بهما
> ز جزاك الله خيرا

 تفضل  
ADX  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1248.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30128.html 
البايفوت   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t3865.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11408.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t24594.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92498.html

----------


## okda

سلام عليكم 
انا جديد فى الفوركس ومعرفش حاجة فية خالص 
اول حاجة عاوز اعرفها هية 
اسماء العملات العادية
واسماء الشهرة

----------


## عبدالكريم

تفضل حمل هذا الكتاب التعليمي وان شاء الله يفيدك   الفوركس خطوة بخطوة

----------


## okda

طيب انا عاوز اعرف حاجة 
دلوقتى السوق ( الفوركس ) بيشتغل على مدار 24 ساعة فى اليوم ماعدا يومى السبت والاحد 
صح كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولما بيقفل السوق يومى السبت والاحد بيقفل ازاى يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## okda

سؤال كمان 
ماذا يقصد بالفترة الاسترالية والفترة الامريكية والفترة الاسيوية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ماذا يقصد بيها يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> طيب انا عاوز اعرف حاجة 
> دلوقتى السوق ( الفوركس ) بيشتغل على مدار 24 ساعة فى اليوم ماعدا يومى السبت والاحد 
> صح كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ولما بيقفل السوق يومى السبت والاحد بيقفل ازاى يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  

> سؤال كمان 
> ماذا يقصد بالفترة الاسترالية والفترة الامريكية والفترة الاسيوية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ماذا يقصد بيها يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
شوف يا غالي  
سوق الفوركس سوق كبير والكتروني مربوط مع بعضه البعض الكترونيا , يعني  البنوك المركزيو في العالم كله مرتبطة مع بعض في شبكة كمبيوتر واحدة .  
انت لما تدخل السوق دخولك يكون على حسب السوق اللي المفتوح الان مثلا الفجر يكون السوق الاسيوي هو المفتوح وهو اللي يتداولفي الناس لان هذا هو الصباح عندهم , في الصباح في المنظقة العربي يفتح السوق الاوروبي بعد ما يستلم من السوق الاسيوي , لان دوام الاسيوي انتهي وجاء وقت الاوروبي الذي بدأ دوامهم ويستمر السوق معهم الى ان ينتهي دوامهم ويبدأ دوام الفترة الامريكية التي تكون عندنا في المساء الى الليل ( يعني عندهم امريكا يبدأ صباحا ) وهكذا يتداولون الى ان يسلموا الى الاستراليين والذي يسلمون الى آسيا وهكذا .  
يقفل السوق ( يعني شركات الوساطة ما في بنوك مركزية تتعامل معها ) لان عندها اجازة , وهنا الاغلاق تلاحظه في برنامج التداول عندك فلا تتحرك الاسعار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## okda

تسلم اخى الكريم على الشرح الرائع والمفيد جداااااااا 
انتظر منى المذيد من الاسئلة عشان افهم

----------


## okda

محتاج  شخص يكون فاهم فى الفوركس كويس عشان فى حاجات مش فاهمها عاوز افهمها كويس

----------


## okda

طيب عاوز افهم حاجة 
اولا اسماء العملات وشهرتها لانى مفهمتش حاجة من الكتاب بخصوص اسماء العملات  
تانى حاجة وهى ازاى انتوا بتحدوو مثلا انة يكون اعلى سعر للمكسب مثلا 1.523 مثلا يعنى 
وللخسارة بردة زيها بتعرفو منين وازاى انا اعرف اعمل كدة لوحدى ومن اين بتجيبوا التوصيات دى؟ 
واية برنامج الميتاتريد دة واستفاد منة اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
وامتى افضل وقت انى ادخل على السوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
واية الفرق بين الشراء والبيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
حياكم الله اخواني الأعزاء 
لحد هسه غير قادر على تنزيل مؤشر جديد!
رغم  كثرة قرائتي للمواضيع 
ارجو افادتي بالجواب الوافي
ومن اول خطوه بلاتسلسل 
لكم مني كل الود والاحترام

----------


## okda

??????????????? 
اين الرد

----------


## okda

اين المشرف اللى كان بيشرح لنا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> محتاج  شخص يكون فاهم فى الفوركس كويس عشان فى حاجات مش فاهمها عاوز افهمها كويس

 
تفضل أخي ضع سؤالك وان شاء الله نجاوب عليك  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> طيب عاوز افهم حاجة 
> اولا اسماء العملات وشهرتها لانى مفهمتش حاجة من الكتاب بخصوص اسماء العملات  
> تانى حاجة وهى ازاى انتوا بتحدوو مثلا انة يكون اعلى سعر للمكسب مثلا 1.523 مثلا يعنى 
> وللخسارة بردة زيها بتعرفو منين وازاى انا اعرف اعمل كدة لوحدى ومن اين بتجيبوا التوصيات دى؟ 
> واية برنامج الميتاتريد دة واستفاد منة اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> وامتى افضل وقت انى ادخل على السوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> واية الفرق بين الشراء والبيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 
أخي انت بسأل عن اشياء نظرية لن  تتعلمها الا بمزاولة العملي والتطبيقي  
والحمد لله التعلم النظري في الفوركس مجاني تماما , وهذا من فضل الله اولا ثم بحساب الديمو على الميتاتريدر  :Big Grin:  
فياريت تنزل الميتاتريدر من هذا الرابط المباشر , وتفتح حساب ديمو من خلال نفس البرنامج  
قائمة ملف : افتح حساب جديد واملا بيانات واضغط موافق  
وبعدها حاول ان تتعرف على اساعار العملات واسمائها والبيع والشراء ولا تنسى ان ترجع الى الكتاب الذي اعطيتك رابطه   رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة  ميتاتردر altrade  
بعد ان تفعل هذه الخطوات واذا احترت في اي نقطة اخوك موجود ان شاء الله  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> حياكم الله اخواني الأعزاء 
> لحد هسه غير قادر على تنزيل مؤشر جديد!
> رغم  كثرة قرائتي للمواضيع 
> ارجو افادتي بالجواب الوافي
> ومن اول خطوه بلاتسلسل 
> لكم مني كل الود والاحترام

 
أخي تقصد تحميل مؤشر من المنتدى الى جهازك , ام تحميل المؤشر من جهازك الى المنصة , ام تشغيل المؤشر على المنصة  
هذه ثلاث خطوات يا أخي فاختر منها ما تريد مساعدتنا فيه ونحن في الخدمة  
حدد موقفك  :Big Grin:

----------


## جلال العراقي

> أخي تقصد تحميل مؤشر من المنتدى الى جهازك , ام تحميل المؤشر من جهازك الى المنصة , ام تشغيل المؤشر على المنصة  
> هذه ثلاث خطوات يا أخي فاختر منها ما تريد مساعدتنا فيه ونحن في الخدمة  
> حدد موقفك

 نعم من المنتدى وبعدين اريد انزله من جهازي الى المنصة الاقي صعوبه 
مره صيب الهدف وعشرة مرات اتخيب الهدف  
وين هذه الثلاثة خطوات !!!!
حياكم الله احبتي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> نعم من المنتدى وبعدين اريد انزله من جهازي الى المنصة الاقي صعوبه 
> مره صيب الهدف وعشرة مرات اتخيب الهدف  
> وين هذه الثلاثة خطوات !!!!
> حياكم الله احبتي

 
ببساطة يا أخي  
بعد ما تحمل المؤشر على جهازك , ويكون بصيغة mb4 او EX4 
تذهب الى المجلد الذي نصبت به الميتاتريدر على جهازك في Program File 
تفتحه وتبحث عن الميتاتردر , تفتح مجلد الميتاتريدر , وتبحث عن مجلد اسمه experts , وفي داخل هذا المجلد ستجد مجلد آخر اسمه indicators , تفتحه وتضع في المجلد  
ثم تذهب الى الميتاتريدر الذي وضعت في الاكسبيرت وتعيد تشغيله ( مهم )  
ستجد المؤشر  - ان شاء الله -  قد اضيف الى قائمة المؤشرات في مجلد المؤشرات  , دبل كليك او اسحبه وضعه على الشارت سيشتغل ان شاء الله

----------


## جلال العراقي

> تذهب الى المجلد الذي نصبت به الميتاتريدر على جهازك في Program File 
> تفتحه وتبحث عن الميتاتردر , تفتح مجلد الميتاتريدر

    عزيزي عبد الكريم
وصلنا  للمشكلة 
هنا مشكلتي ماعندي الميتاتريدر على جهازي هل يجب انصبه
 وحاولت في كل ملفاتي لم اجده
كيف وماهي الطريقة ؟؟ 
لكم كل الود والاحترام

----------


## okda

بالتوفيق اخى جلال

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
ننتظر الأجابة من الأخوة الكرام

----------


## جلال العراقي

> okda 
> بالتوفيق اخى جلال

 
الله يسلمك اخي 
وننتظر الأجابة !!

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عزيزي عبد الكريم
> وصلنا  للمشكلة 
> هنا مشكلتي ماعندي الميتاتريدر على جهازي هل يجب انصبه
>  وحاولت في كل ملفاتي لم اجده
> كيف وماهي الطريقة ؟؟ 
> لكم كل الود والاحترام

 
كيف لم تنصب الميتاتريدر يا أخي وتريد تركيب مؤشر عليه  ؟؟؟ 
يجب ان تنصب ميتاتريدر اولا على جهازك ثم تركب عليه الميتاترير 
حمل هذا الميتاتريدر من هذا الرابط وبعدها اتبع الارشادات في المشاركة السابقة    رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة altrade 
وفقك الله

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم
ممكن بعض الاستفسارات في فتح حساب حقيقي؟
هل يجب فتح حساب في البنك بالدولار حتى يتم التحويل منه واليه.
ما هي افضل طريقه  لتحويل المال لفتح الحساب.
بصراحه  اريد شرح وافي خطوة بخطوة لفتح حساب حقيقي اذا امكن.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## جلال العراقي

> كيف لم تنصب الميتاتريدر يا أخي وتريد تركيب مؤشر عليه ؟؟؟ 
> يجب ان تنصب ميتاتريدر اولا على جهازك ثم تركب عليه الميتاترير 
> حمل هذا الميتاتريدر من هذا الرابط وبعدها اتبع الارشادات في المشاركة السابقة   
> رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة altrade 
> وفقك الله

 حياك الله اخي عبد الكريم :Drive1: 
نصبت ميتاتريدر  على جهازي ( هذه  منصة تداول)
وبعد اركب عليه الميتاترير ( كيف!؟؟ )
سوف احاول  
لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير :015:

----------


## مستذئب الفوركس

مرحبا 
انا مبتدأ جدا 
بس يعني فتحت حساب مع الميتا تريدر 
وهلا بشتغل 
ويعني بعرف بعض الاوامر 
لكن بنائآ على شو اشتري وابيع مش عارف ؟
ممكن تساعدوني 
وايضا الاخبار كيف بتأثر على السوق؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن بعض الاستفسارات في فتح حساب حقيقي؟
> هل يجب فتح حساب في البنك بالدولار حتى يتم التحويل منه واليه.
> ما هي افضل طريقه  لتحويل المال لفتح الحساب.
> بصراحه  اريد شرح وافي خطوة بخطوة لفتح حساب حقيقي اذا امكن.
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 
هذا على حسب نظام بنكك المحلي , المهم ان تصل الحوالة الى الشركة بالدولار , وطبعا من يجيبك على هذا هو البنك عندك  
وطبعا افضل طريقة هب التحويل البنكي او التحويل بالبطاقات الالكترونية  
يمكنك التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي لمساعدنك في هذا الشأن   [email protected]  
او ادخل على اللايف شات من هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php

----------


## عبدالكريم

> حياك الله اخي عبد الكريم
> نصبت ميتاتريدر  على جهازي ( هذه  منصة تداول)
> وبعد اركب عليه الميتاترير ( كيف!؟؟ )
> سوف احاول  
> لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 
نصب الميتاتريدر الذي اعطيتك رابطه , ثم ركب المؤشر عليه  
البرنامج الاول اللي عندك لا دخل لنا فيه الان , سنركب المؤشر على هذا الميتاتريدر بنفس الخطوات التي شرحتها لك سابقا  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مرحبا 
> انا مبتدأ جدا 
> بس يعني فتحت حساب مع الميتا تريدر 
> وهلا بشتغل 
> ويعني بعرف بعض الاوامر 
> لكن بنائآ على شو اشتري وابيع مش عارف ؟
> ممكن تساعدوني 
> وايضا الاخبار كيف بتأثر على السوق؟

 
البيع والشراء يكون بناء على طريقتك الخاصة , او تستطيع ان تتعلم طرق كثيرة تجدها مشروحة في قسم العملات العام   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f4.html 
تجول بين الطرق , واختر واحدة فقط والتزم بها  
بالنسبة للاخبار ستجد تفاصيلها في هذا الرابط ( اضغط على المكبر بجوار كل خبر لتعرف تأثيره )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
وفقك الله

----------


## مستذئب الفوركس

> البيع والشراء يكون بناء على طريقتك الخاصة , او تستطيع ان تتعلم طرق كثيرة تجدها مشروحة في قسم العملات العام   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f4.html 
> تجول بين الطرق , واختر واحدة فقط والتزم بها  
> بالنسبة للاخبار ستجد تفاصيلها في هذا الرابط ( اضغط على المكبر بجوار كل خبر لتعرف تأثيره )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
> وفقك الله

    
مشكور اخوي على التوضيح 
ممكن كمان سؤال؟ 
هل الشمعات اليابانيه لها تأثير كبير على السوق 
اي الخبير فيها بامكانه ان يكسب ويبتعد عن الخساره؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مشكور اخوي على التوضيح 
> ممكن كمان سؤال؟ 
> هل الشمعات اليابانيه لها تأثير كبير على السوق 
> اي الخبير فيها بامكانه ان يكسب ويبتعد عن الخساره؟

 
كلمة ( تأثير ) ليست صحيحة , لانه لا يوجد تحليل فني ( مثل تحليل الشموع اليابانية ) له تأثير على السوق  
الاخبار فقط وقوى الطلب والعرض من لها تأثير على السوق . 
طيب كيف نستفيد من الشموع اليابانية ؟؟  
نعم نستفيد من الشموع اليابانية . كتحليل فني ( ونربطها مع التحاليل الفنية الاخرى )  للمضاربة في سوق العملات . 
والخبير فيها ( مع الدمج مع التحاليل الاخري ) يكسب ان شاء الله ويبتعد عن الخسارة  :Regular Smile:  
وفقك الله

----------


## مستذئب الفوركس

> كلمة ( تأثير ) ليست صحيحة , لانه لا يوجد تحليل فني ( مثل تحليل الشموع اليابانية ) له تأثير على السوق  
> الاخبار فقط وقوى الطلب والعرض من لها تأثير على السوق . 
> طيب كيف نستفيد من الشموع اليابانية ؟؟  
> نعم نستفيد من الشموع اليابانية . كتحليل فني ( ونربطها مع التحاليل الفنية الاخرى )  للمضاربة في سوق العملات . 
> والخبير فيها ( مع الدمج مع التحاليل الاخري ) يكسب ان شاء الله ويبتعد عن الخسارة  
> وفقك الله

 مشكوررررررررررررررر يا كبير على التوضيح  
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
لو تكرمتم أريد أن اعرف _بشكل تفصيلي_ ( لو رابط  او ملف الخ) ما هي علاقه السعر مع المؤشر فنيا . بمعنى على اي أساس يتبع المؤشر السعر . هل التحرك يتم بناء على قيم معادله المؤشر نفسه ؟ أم ماذا ؟ 
 بوركتم

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

سؤال أخير  بارك الله فيكم ... 
 كيف يمكن أن اضع مؤشر الموفنج أسفل الشارت ( لا على الشارت ) و ذلك بأكثر من اعداد و نوع في نفس الوقت ؟؟؟  
 بوركتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43915.html 
بالنسبة لوضع الموفنج اسفل الشارن فلا علك لي بها , هذا السؤال يجب عنه مبرمج محترف

----------


## جلال العراقي

حياك الله اخي عبد الكريم
الحمد الله بعد تعبكم  ومحبتك وصلت الى 95% من العمل
عندي مشكله انشاءالله اتعرف على اسبابها 
المؤشرات التي انزلتها لم تفتح كلها القليل منها عملت 
وعندي سؤال لو تكرمت 
هل المؤشرين mb4 او EX4  ممكن انزلهم ما تفلضت  في indicators ,    

> بعد ما تحمل المؤشر على جهازك , ويكون بصيغة mb4 او EX4 
> تذهب الى المجلد الذي نصبت به الميتاتريدر على جهازك في Program File 
> تفتحه وتبحث عن الميتاتردر , تفتح مجلد الميتاتريدر , وتبحث عن مجلد اسمه experts , وفي داخل هذا المجلد ستجد مجلد آخر اسمه indicators , تفتحه وتضع في المجلد

----------


## جلال العراقي

انتظر الاجابة !!!!!!!!

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم 
المؤشرات بعد مانزلتها   لم تعمل بالكامل بعد ما قمت بغلاق البرنامج 
وفتحه من جديد

----------


## عبدالكريم

> حياك الله اخي عبد الكريم
> الحمد الله بعد تعبكم  ومحبتك وصلت الى 95% من العمل
> عندي مشكله انشاءالله اتعرف على اسبابها 
> المؤشرات التي انزلتها لم تفتح كلها القليل منها عملت 
> وعندي سؤال لو تكرمت 
> هل المؤشرين mb4 او EX4  ممكن انزلهم ما تفلضت  في indicators ,

 
نعم هذه تنزل في ملف indicators  , المهم فقط ان تكون مؤشرات , ولا تكون اكسبيرت ام اسكربت  
وهذه تعرفها من صاحب المؤشر نفسه هل قال انها مؤشر ام غيره 
ولو اشتغل واحد فقط فهذا يعني ان طريقة وضع المؤشر في البرنامج صحيحة , و على الاقل عرفنا ان السبب وراء عدم اشتغال البقية ليس في طريقة ارفاق المؤشر في البرنامج .  
تأكد من ان الذي ارفقع هو مؤشر بالفعل , او اعطيني رابط موضوع المؤشر الذي تزلت منه المؤشر وانا راح اتأكد منه  
وفقك الله

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخي العزير 
هل افهم هناك فرق بين المؤشر و الاكسبيرت واذا كان اكسبيرت كيف ممكن انزله  
لك مني كل الووووود والاحترام

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 أخواني الأكارم .. هل أجد عندكم جدول أوقات افتتاح الأسواق الثلاث ( الآسيوي ، الأوربي ، الأمريكي )
 مع تداخل فتره الأسواق الثلاثه . 
 و ذلك حسب توقيت الكويــت ؟ نظرا لأنني أضعت الجدول عندي  
 بوركتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي العزير 
> هل افهم هناك فرق بين المؤشر و الاكسبيرت واذا كان اكسبيرت كيف ممكن انزله  
> لك مني كل الووووود والاحترام

 
بالطيع هناك فرق , الاكسبيرت يتم وضعه في مجلد اكسبيرت  
والمؤشر يتم وضعه في مجلد  انديكيتور اللي داخل مجلد اكسبيرت

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ... 
>  أخواني الأكارم .. هل أجد عندكم جدول أوقات افتتاح الأسواق الثلاث ( الآسيوي ، الأوربي ، الأمريكي )
>  مع تداخل فتره الأسواق الثلاثه . 
>  و ذلك حسب توقيت الكويــت ؟ نظرا لأنني أضعت الجدول عندي  
>  بوركتم

 
تفضل , وعدل توقيت البرنامج على حسب توقيتك المحلي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71258.html

----------


## جلال العراقي

احسنت اخي عبد الكريم 
وبارك الله في عمرك 
ولكم تحية واحترام

----------


## الفهد المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا فاتح حساب ديمو على FXSOL وعندما احدد قيمة العقد واحد اجد ان مثلا قيمة النقطة واحد دولار .
فماذا لو اردت ان احدد قيمة النقطة اقل من واحد دولار ماذا أفعل

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
رمز العقد الذي نقطته ب 1 دولار هو : 0.1 
بينما رمز العقد الذي نقطته بعشرة سنت هو : 0.01  
ضع هذا الرمز في خانة حجم العقد عندما تضغط على F9

----------


## basha591

يا شباب ارجوكم انا فتحت حساب جديد في شركة UFX Bank والى الآن ما عملتش اي صفقات لاني خايف بصراحه عشان ما عنديش اي خبرة , فيا ريت لو في حد يقدر يشاركني خبرته ويبقا جزاه الله خيرا , وانا ثقتي بان اهل المنتدى هنا كرام وسيمدون لي يد العون

----------


## adham

سؤال اخوان 
انا مشترك بحساب ديمو مع افكسول لو فتحت حساب حقيقي بفتحو على نفس البرنامج الديمو ولا الشركة بتعطيني برنامج ثاني اشتغل عليه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يا شباب ارجوكم انا فتحت حساب جديد في شركة UFX Bank والى الآن ما عملتش اي صفقات لاني خايف بصراحه عشان ما عنديش اي خبرة , فيا ريت لو في حد يقدر يشاركني خبرته ويبقا جزاه الله خيرا , وانا ثقتي بان اهل المنتدى هنا كرام وسيمدون لي يد العون

 
نصيحك لك يا أخي , لا تتداول على حساب حقيقي حتى تتعلم لمدة كافيه على الديمو , قاذا تيقنت من تعلمك على الديكو توكل على الله واشتغل على الحقيقي  
يمكنك الانتقال الى القسم التعليمي , او متابعة الورش في القسم العام , واذا عندك سؤال لا تتردد ف طرحه , ونحن في الخدمة ان شاء الله  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سؤال اخوان 
> انا مشترك بحساب ديمو مع افكسول لو فتحت حساب حقيقي بفتحو على نفس البرنامج الديمو ولا الشركة بتعطيني برنامج ثاني اشتغل عليه

 
ما في مشكلة يا غالي , تستطيع ان تدخل على الحسابين من نفس البرنامج ,  
اذا كان حسابك على GTS فاول ما تفتح البرنامج سيسألك البرنامج هل حسابك حقيقي او ديمو , وهكذا تدخل الى حسابك الذي تريده  
اذا كان ميتاتريدر في الفرق سيكون طبعا في السيرفر ( طبعا مع اختلاف معلومات الدخول ) 
فقط تنبه الى تطابق الفروع , فاذا كان حسابك الحقيقي  على بريطانيا مثلا , فيجب ان يكون الديمو على بريطانيا كذلك  
وفقك الله

----------


## mohamed_fx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى ان تكونوا فى تمام الصحة والعافية
لى سؤال بسيط 
ما رأيكم فى شركة ava fx؟  :016:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اتمنى ان تكونوا فى تمام الصحة والعافية
> لى سؤال بسيط 
> ما رأيكم فى شركة ava fx؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
شركة قبرصية , وهناك من يقول انها اسرائيلية ,  وهي غير مراقبة من هيئات رقابية قوية  
اذهب الى قسم الشركات , وابحث عن مشاركات وتجارب الاخوة هناك , وستجد عشرات التجارب عنها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## mohamed_fx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> شركة قبرصية , وهناك من يقول انها اسرائيلية ,  وهي غير مراقبة من هيئات رقابية قوية  
> اذهب الى قسم الشركات , وابحث عن مشاركات وتجارب الاخوة هناك , وستجد عشرات التجارب عنها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
> وفقك الله

 شكرا استاذ كريم

----------


## الجلاد22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
مثل ماهو مكتوب في العنوان بغيت شركة وساطة موثوقة ومسجلة لدى ال FSA 
أو ال NFA بما لا يزيد السبريد عن 2pip الله لا يهينكم وبالذات للعملات التالية:  EUR\USD 
EUR\GBP 
EUR\CHF 
GBP\CHF 
مع فائق الاحترام والشكر الجزيل لمن يساعدني. 
*

----------


## okda

جماعة سؤال بس بسرعة الله يخليكم 
من اين اعرف ان الصفقة كسبانة معايا  
من points تكون باللون الاخضر 
ولا من profit تكون بالون الاخضر 
ارجو التوضيح

----------


## الجلاد22

> جماعة سؤال بس بسرعة الله يخليكم 
> من اين اعرف ان الصفقة كسبانة معايا  
> من points تكون باللون الاخضر 
> ولا من profit تكون بالون الاخضر 
> ارجو التوضيح

 
اذا تستخدم الميتاتريدر شوف الربح والخسارة على اقصى اليمين  
ب خانة ال TRADE 
واذا اغلقت الصفقة اسحب اللستة تحت اخر شي في الACCOUNT HISTORY 
ورح تشوف ايضا على حسب الصفقة اذا بالسالب معناها خسرانة 
واذا عادي معناها ربحانة الصفقة اخي.. 
هذا بالنسبة للميتاتريدر.. 
اذا برنامج تداول ثاني ما اعرف شلون.

----------


## okda

شكرااااااااااااااا 
ياباشا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
> مثل ماهو مكتوب في العنوان بغيت شركة وساطة موثوقة ومسجلة لدى ال FSA 
> أو ال NFA بما لا يزيد السبريد عن 2pip الله لا يهينكم وبالذات للعملات التالية:  EUR\USD 
> EUR\GBP 
> EUR\CHF 
> GBP\CHF 
> مع فائق الاحترام والشكر الجزيل لمن يساعدني. 
> *

 
بالنسبة لي ما مر علي شركة , خاصة في العملات الاخرى ( بخلاف اليورو)  
ممكن تلفى لليورو , بس العملات الاخرى صعب  
ونصيحة لا تتنازل وتذهب للشركات الاخرى الغير مراقبة ( لانك ستجد الكثير منها ) وسبريدها اقل من نقطة . 
او في حل آخر انك تشوف شركات اسبريدها متحرك , ولا تتاجر الا عندما يكون السبريد اقل من 2 , وبردو كمان صعبة . 
وفقك الله

----------


## sharkas14

عندي سؤال انا عايز اضيف مؤشر فايبو اتومتك علي برنامج الميتاتريد عن المؤشر لكن ما عارف اضفة كيف دخل البرنامج

----------


## okda

جماعة محتاج افضل شرح لبرنامج الميتاتريدر دة 
اللة يخليكم افضل شرح لان البرنامج صعب شوية

----------


## الجلاد22

> بالنسبة لي ما مر علي شركة , خاصة في العملات الاخرى ( بخلاف اليورو)  
> ممكن تلفى لليورو , بس العملات الاخرى صعب  
> ونصيحة لا تتنازل وتذهب للشركات الاخرى الغير مراقبة ( لانك ستجد الكثير منها ) وسبريدها اقل من نقطة . 
> او في حل آخر انك تشوف شركات اسبريدها متحرك , ولا تتاجر الا عندما يكون السبريد اقل من 2 , وبردو كمان صعبة . 
> وفقك الله

 اهلا استاذ عبد الكريم.. 
كيف وش المقصود بالسبريد المتحرك؟؟ 
وهل ممكن احصل شركة وساطة تقبل فقط بالكوميشن بدال السبريد أو 
انه اتعامل مع شركة اتفق معاهم على تخفيض السبريد الى الزيرو مقابل اخذ عمولة  
من كل صفقة؟؟؟ 
هل تعتقد انه ممكن تكون فيه شركة موثوقة ممكن ان تعمل بهذا النظام؟؟؟ 
.. 
لأن عندي اكسبرت معدل وجيد جدا...لكنه محتاج الى سبريد منخفض حتى يتمكن من 
تحقيق الارباح بصفة مستمرة.. 
فـ ماهي توجيهاتك بهذا الخصوص رحم الله والديك يا استاذ عبد الكريم؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندي سؤال انا عايز اضيف مؤشر فايبو اتومتك علي برنامج الميتاتريد عن المؤشر لكن ما عارف اضفة كيف دخل البرنامج

 
افتح مجلد الميتاتريدر الموجود في مجلد البرامج على الويندوز عندك  
ستجد داخل المجلد : مجلد اسمه اكسبيرت , افتحه , ستجد داخله مجلد آخر اسمه انديكيتور , ضع المؤشر في هذا المجلد ( انديكيتور )  
ثم اعد تشغيل الميتاتريدر , ستجد ان المؤشر موجود ف قائمة المؤشرات  
وهذا هو مسار المجلد الذي ستضع فيه المؤشر  
C:\Program Files \MetaTrader\experts\indicators 
طبعا مع اختلاف اسم  شركة الميتاتريدر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جماعة محتاج افضل شرح لبرنامج الميتاتريدر دة 
> اللة يخليكم افضل شرح لان البرنامج صعب شوية

 
تفضل هذا الشرح   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12266.html 
ولو عندك سؤال لا تتردد في طرحه هنا  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اهلا استاذ عبد الكريم.. 
> كيف وش المقصود بالسبريد المتحرك؟؟ 
> وهل ممكن احصل شركة وساطة تقبل فقط بالكوميشن بدال السبريد أو 
> انه اتعامل مع شركة اتفق معاهم على تخفيض السبريد الى الزيرو مقابل اخذ عمولة  
> من كل صفقة؟؟؟ 
> هل تعتقد انه ممكن تكون فيه شركة موثوقة ممكن ان تعمل بهذا النظام؟؟؟ 
> .. 
> لأن عندي اكسبرت معدل وجيد جدا...لكنه محتاج الى سبريد منخفض حتى يتمكن من 
> تحقيق الارباح بصفة مستمرة.. 
> فـ ماهي توجيهاتك بهذا الخصوص رحم الله والديك يا استاذ عبد الكريم؟؟

 
سبريد متحرك يعني متغير يا غالي , مرات ينزل الى النقطة ومرات يرتفع الى 3 او نقاط  وهكذا  
مثل هذه الاكسبيرتات وعلى مثل هذه الشركات الافضل ان تضاف خانة الى الاكسبيرت لكي يشتغل الى في حالى ان يكون السبريد اقل من 2 ( مثلا ) 
بالنسبة للشركات فلا اعلم شركة ( موثوقة ) فيها العمولة فقط بدل السبريد  
اسأل الله ان ييسر لك أمرك

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
كيف اخي عبد الكريم
ممكن اعرف وظيفة الاكسبريت 
وكيف ممكن ان استفيد منه
علما انزلته على الشارت 
ولك مني كل الحب والتقدير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> كيف اخي عبد الكريم
> ممكن اعرف وظيفة الاكسبريت 
> وكيف ممكن ان استفيد منه
> علما انزلته على الشارت 
> ولك مني كل الحب والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الاكسبيرت برنامج متاجرة تعدله على استراتيجية خاصة بك , وتضعه على الفريم والعملة التي تريدها , وهو يقوم بالمتاجرة الآلية  
يحتاج لحساب ميتاتريدر وجهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالانترنت 24 ساعة

----------


## متداول1

انا كنت اشتغل من فترة على برنامج GTS Pro تبع فكسول , وكنت شغال زي الفل , لكن مع التحديث الأخير صارت عندي مشكله واللي هي في تحديد limit  & stop للصفقة , فلما أظغط على مربع التحديد سواء للتحديد أو الوقف يظهر للي فتح صفقة مؤجله , ولا يظهر لي تحديد , الرجاء اللي عنده خلفيه عن هالمشكله يفيدني وله جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا كنت اشتغل من فترة على برنامج GTS Pro تبع فكسول , وكنت شغال زي الفل , لكن مع التحديث الأخير صارت عندي مشكله واللي هي في تحديد limit  & stop للصفقة , فلما أظغط على مربع التحديد سواء للتحديد أو الوقف يظهر للي فتح صفقة مؤجله , ولا يظهر لي تحديد , الرجاء اللي عنده خلفيه عن هالمشكله يفيدني وله جزيل الشكر

 
ازل تنصيب البرنامج , ثم نزل نسخة جديدة من موقع الشركة , وان شاء الله تمشي معك الامور تمام  
اذا استمر المشكلة تواصل مع الدعم الفني للشركة وان شاء الله يفيدك

----------


## متداول1

في برنامج Ava MetaTrader تم تثبيت البرنامج وكل شيء تمام , لكن لما أجي أفتح حساب وانتظرالسيرفر , لا يظهر لي أي سيرفر , مع العلم أني لا أستخدم أي بروكسي , فقط تأتيني الصوره التاليه ولا تتغير لساعات

----------


## عبدالكريم

> في برنامج Ava MetaTrader تم تثبيت البرنامج وكل شيء تمام , لكن لما أجي أفتح حساب وانتظرالسيرفر , لا يظهر لي أي سيرفر , مع العلم أني لا أستخدم أي بروكسي , فقط تأتيني الصوره التاليه ولا تتغير لساعات

 
هذه الشركة لا تسمح بفتح حساب من الميتاتريدر  
اذهب الى موقع الشركة وافتح حساب ديمو من هناك , وعليك ان تفعل هذا كل 21 تقريبا  الى شهر  تقريبا  
أو خد هذا الميتاتريدر , وافتح حساب ديمو من نفس البرنامج , وكمان توقيت الشموع افضل   رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة altrade

----------


## sharkas14

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي مشكله في برنامج الميتا تريد 4 في مؤشر fractals بيظهر عندي علي شكل حروف من فوق يظهر حرف ظ ومن تحت حرف ع المفروض انه يظهر عندي علي شكل سهم وللعلم الميتاتريد عندي شغاله باللغه الانجليزية مش عربي

----------


## sharkas14

> السلام عليكم 
> انا عندي مشكله في برنامج الميتا تريد 4 في مؤشر fractals بيظهر عندي علي شكل حروف من فوق يظهر حرف ظ ومن تحت حرف ع المفروض انه يظهر عندي علي شكل سهم وللعلم الميتاتريد عندي شغاله باللغه الانجليزية مش عربي

 وكمان المؤشرات بعمل اضافة ليها انا عملت اضافة لي 50 مؤشر ظهر منهم 4 فقط والياقي مش بيظهر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> انا عندي مشكله في برنامج الميتا تريد 4 في مؤشر fractals بيظهر عندي علي شكل حروف من فوق يظهر حرف ظ ومن تحت حرف ع المفروض انه يظهر عندي علي شكل سهم وللعلم الميتاتريد عندي شغاله باللغه الانجليزية مش عربي

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
هذا ليس من مؤشرات الميتاتريدر الافتراضية , ياريت تتواصل مع المبرمج الذي برمجه او ترفق لنا المؤشر لكي نجرب , او تفتح موضوع في منتدى المؤشرات تسأل المبرمج عن هذا الخلل   

> وكمان المؤشرات بعمل اضافة ليها انا عملت اضافة لي 50 مؤشر ظهر منهم 4 فقط والياقي مش بيظهر

 
لا تضعها كلها مرة واحدة , وجرب المؤشرات بالتدريج يا غالي لكي تعرف الذي يشتغل من الذي لا يشتغل  
وفقك الله

----------


## hakim sahraoui

السلام عليكم 
انا مبتدئ في عالم الفوركس تعلمت بعض المبادء وفتحت حساب تجريبي مع fxsol وعملت شغل لابأس
الآن اريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي مع نفس الشركة لكن المشكل *كيف افتح حساب من الجزائر وانتم عارفين انه لاتدعم الحوالة للدول الخارجية ؟
وكيف استقبل الارباح في حسابي البنكي هنا في الجزائر ؟
ارجوا الرد يكون متبوع بامثلة .     مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  *

----------


## sharkas14

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> هذا ليس من مؤشرات الميتاتريدر الافتراضية , ياريت تتواصل مع المبرمج الذي برمجه او ترفق لنا المؤشر لكي نجرب , او تفتح موضوع في منتدى المؤشرات تسأل المبرمج عن هذا الخلل    
> لا تضعها كلها مرة واحدة , وجرب المؤشرات بالتدريج يا غالي لكي تعرف الذي يشتغل من الذي لا يشتغل  
> وفقك الله

 اولا شكرا علي الاهتمام والجواب  علي سؤالي لكن المؤشر fractals دة بينزل مع برنامج الميتاتريد اساسا مش وخده  من احد دة موجود في نسخة البرنامج نفسها ولو في مؤشرانا نزلته وعايز امسحة من البرنامج  اعمل اية عشان يتمسح نهائي 
وشكرا ليك وبارك الله فيك علي كل ما تقدمة لكل مبتدي

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم وفي هذا المنتدى الراقي والمعطاء 
سوال: احتاج الى منصة تداول سريعة في تغير الاسعار 
 تعطي  وتغير الاعداد بصوره ملفته للنظر  
وخصوصا الذهب
لكم الاجر والثواب

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اولا شكرا علي الاهتمام والجواب  علي سؤالي لكن المؤشر fractals دة بينزل مع برنامج الميتاتريد اساسا مش وخده  من احد دة موجود في نسخة البرنامج نفسها ولو في مؤشرانا نزلته وعايز امسحة من البرنامج  اعمل اية عشان يتمسح نهائي 
> وشكرا ليك وبارك الله فيك علي كل ما تقدمة لكل مبتدي

 
لمسح اي مؤشر تذهب الى المجلد الذي تضع فيه المؤشرات وتمسحه يدوي من هناك  
طبعا احتمال تجد نسختين من المؤشر فالافضل ان تمسحهم الاثنين : نسخة امتدادها mb4 ونسخة امتدادها ex4  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم وفي هذا المنتدى الراقي والمعطاء 
> سوال: احتاج الى منصة تداول سريعة في تغير الاسعار 
>  تعطي  وتغير الاعداد بصوره ملفته للنظر  
> وخصوصا الذهب
> لكم الاجر والثواب

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
المفروض شركات الوساطة تكون موحدة في الاسعار , لكن لاحظ ان الشركات التي فيها الاسبريد متغير تكون اسرع من تلك التي سبريدها ثابت , طبعا اكيد عارف ان حركة السوق نفسها وسرعة الحركة العملة نفسها مهمة في هذه الناحية . 
جرب برنامج شركة FXCM ( البرنانج الافتراضي او الميتاتريدر )   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...radingprograms

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> انا مبتدئ في عالم الفوركس تعلمت بعض المبادء وفتحت حساب تجريبي مع fxsol وعملت شغل لابأس
> الآن اريد ان افتح حساب حقيقي مع نفس الشركة لكن المشكل *كيف افتح حساب من الجزائر وانتم عارفين انه لاتدعم الحوالة للدول الخارجية ؟
> وكيف استقبل الارباح في حسابي البنكي هنا في الجزائر ؟
> ارجوا الرد يكون متبوع بامثلة .     مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  *

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اذا كنت متأكد من انك جاهز للتداول ومستعد للعمل للحقيقي , فتوكل على الله وارسل الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على الايميل وان شاء الله يساعدوك في فتح حساب والتحويل ( ان كانت قوانين بلادكم تسمح بذلك ) .  [email protected]

----------


## محمد مقابله

استاذ عبدالكريم 
مساء الخير جزال الله كل خير
لا اعلم اهو المكان المناسب للموضوع او لا
اذا يوجد اي شرح او لينك لتوضيح اهمية الاغلاق اليومي والشهري  في تداول العملات
مع الشكر
 تقبل ودي واحترامي

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 الأكارم ... هل يوجد أداه فنيه تعمل بنفس طريقه الدايفرجنس ؟ بمعنى حاله تنافر و اختلاف بين السعر و المؤشر ؟ أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا .. بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> استاذ عبدالكريم 
> مساء الخير جزال الله كل خير
> لا اعلم اهو المكان المناسب للموضوع او لا
> اذا يوجد اي شرح او لينك لتوضيح اهمية الاغلاق اليومي والشهري  في تداول العملات
> مع الشكر
>  تقبل ودي واحترامي

 
ما مر علي والله يا غالي , بس الذي اعرفه ان مستوبات الاغلاق والافتتاح مستويات دعوم ومقاومة مهمة خاصة على الشهر والاسبوعي  
والهاي واللو أهم من سعر الافتتاح و الاغلاق  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ... 
>  الأكارم ... هل يوجد أداه فنيه تعمل بنفس طريقه الدايفرجنس ؟ بمعنى حاله تنافر و اختلاف بين السعر و المؤشر ؟ أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحا .. بارك الله فيكم

 
لو كنت تقصد  مؤشر يكشف كل الدايفرجنس على المؤشر والسعر في نفس الوقت فلا اعتقد  
انصحك ان لا تبحث عن هذا فاصلا فكرة الدافرجنس تقوم على الملاحظة اليدوية لاختلافات المؤشرات  
وفقك الله

----------


## الجلاد22

مرحبا الله يعطيكم الف الف عافية.. 
لو تكرمتو مثل ما نعرف بالميتار تريدر فيه الباك تست عشان الواحد يختبر الاكسبرت او الاستراتيجية تبعه.. 
ولكن سمعت ان فيه فورود تست ... هل ممكن هذا الكلام على الميتا ترريدر ومن وين اقدر ادخل عليه على اساس  
اني اعمله ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير..

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الذي اعرفه ان الفور وورد تست هو ان تختبر طريقتك على حساب ديمو على واقع السوق الحي  
يعني تفتح حساب ديمو جديد , وتضع طريقتك على شارت , وتبدأ متاجرة حية لتختبر استارتيجيتك على الهواء مباشرة  
وفقك الله

----------


## الجلاد22

شكرا استاذ عبد الكريم رحم الله والديك.. 
\\ 
تحياتي.. 
الحقيقة اليومين اللي راحت راسلت كثير من الشركات بخصوص معرفة 
بعض الاجراءات الحاصلة عندهم بغرض التاكد والتحقق من مصادر صرفهم للارباح  
للعميل الرابح..لاني على هوى ما عرفت ان الشركة اذا شعرت ان العميل  
يربح ب استمرار ف ممكن تقلب الاسعار ضده بحيث انه يخسر وبالتالي الشركة تربح.. 
فـ راسلتهم و سألتهم اذا كان عندكم عميل ممكن انه يحقق ضعفين او ثلاثة من راس ماله 
بدون أي اشكالية بالنسبة لهم..لانهم اذا كانت الشركة نفسها هي اللي تصرف الارباح 
للعميل من جيبها الخاص مراهنة على فشلة.. 
فـ بالتالي تكون هذي الشركة غير موثوقة وبالتالي اغير نظري عنها ... 
فـ راسلتهم وكان هذا الايميل من طرفهم كالتالي... 
\\  When we put trades through the clearing department, they match your leverage and trades and credit us on your profit, as stp. It is the same if you profit or loose as we make from the spreads. 
\\ 
الحقيقة انا مفهمت محتوى الايميل بالشكل المطلوب,,
وهل هذا معناه ان الشركة بالفعل تصرف الارباح للعميل من جيبها الخاص؟؟ 
-ما معنى clearing department وماهي اجراءات هذي الادارة في شركات الوساطة تحديدا؟؟ 
-ماهو الـ STP ؟؟   
\\ 
شكرا لتعاونكم واتمنى حقيقة اجابة وافية ممن يساعدني رحم الله والديكم.

----------


## عبدالكريم

الشركات يا أخي اذا كانت نصابة ستستعى لان تخسر مهما كان رصيدك , لانها يضرها ربحك فهي من سيدفع  :Regular Smile:  
و توجد شركاتمحترمة  غالب استفادتها من السبريد فقط , وهذه يهمها ان تربح وان يكبر حسابك . لانه كلما كبر رصيدك كلما كبرت عملياتك وكلما كبر ربحهم معك . 
اذا راسلت الشركات كلها فستقول لك نفس هذا الكلام وتقول لك نحن يهمنا ان تربح ووووو , لكن في الامتجان يكرم المرء او يهان , ولا تعرف الشركة الحقيقية الا بعد تجربها او على الاقل تسمع من تجارب الآخرين معها , وهل هي ذات سمعة جيدة ان لا . 
بالطبع لا توجد شركة كاملة مكملة في الدنيا , فالكمال لله وحده , لذلك حاول ان تبحث عن شركة تكون مصداقيتها عالية , أو شركة تواتر عنها ان تعوض عملائها في حالة حدوث اخطاء غير متعمدة . 
اسأل الله ان يوفقك وان يسدد خطاك , لا تنسى ان تصل صلاة الاستخارة قبل فتحك لحساب حقيقي في اي شركة , و لا مانع بالطبع من التجربة بمبالغ صغيرة قبل بدأ المتاجرة الفعلية . 
بالنسبة لمعنى كلامهم فلم افهمه  :Regular Smile:  و بالنسبة لمعنى  stp فستجده في هذا الموضوع القيم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61914.html

----------


## Abdul Rahman Alsayyad

انا جديد بالتداول وما بعرف شي ابدا وبصراحة بدي على القليل بداية ومالي عرفان كيف بدي أبدا؟؟؟؟؟؟ أتمنى المساعدة لكي أصبح بالجو أنا ماعلي عرفان شيء أبدا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا جديد بالتداول وما بعرف شي ابدا وبصراحة بدي على القليل بداية ومالي عرفان كيف بدي أبدا؟؟؟؟؟؟ أتمنى المساعدة لكي أصبح بالجو أنا ماعلي عرفان شيء أبدا

   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وان كانت لديكم اي استفسارات , لا تتردد في وضع سؤالك في أحد هذه المواضيع  :Regular Smile:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96707.html

----------


## masoed3

السلام عليكم
انا مشترك جديد بالفوركس ومحتاج التوجيهة منكم خطوة بخطوة 
اول خطوة مقابلنى فتح حساب بنكى 
فانا لا املك اى حسابات بنكية وذهبت لافتح حساب فى بنك مصر بالدولار 
فوجدت انة لا يوجد فيزا على هذا النوع من الحسابات للايداع والسحب
كلة من خلال حوالات بنكية
فماذا تقترحون على اولا بنك مصر ينفع وجيد ولا اختار غيرة
الفيزا مهمة وهتنفعنى فيما بعد ولا امشيها حوالات بنكية 
وعند التقديم للشركة هيسؤالو عن رقم الفيزا ولا هيكفى رقم الحساب
ارجو منكم توضيح كل ما تعرفوة فى هذة النقطة وخبراتكم فية
فى انتظار الرد 
شكرا

----------


## Abdul Rahman Alsayyad

مشكوووووووور خيي عبدالكريم ان شا الله الكل حيحس فيي قريبا بالسوق التداول

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم
> انا مشترك جديد بالفوركس ومحتاج التوجيهة منكم خطوة بخطوة 
> اول خطوة مقابلنى فتح حساب بنكى 
> فانا لا املك اى حسابات بنكية وذهبت لافتح حساب فى بنك مصر بالدولار 
> فوجدت انة لا يوجد فيزا على هذا النوع من الحسابات للايداع والسحب
> كلة من خلال حوالات بنكية
> فماذا تقترحون على اولا بنك مصر ينفع وجيد ولا اختار غيرة
> الفيزا مهمة وهتنفعنى فيما بعد ولا امشيها حوالات بنكية 
> وعند التقديم للشركة هيسؤالو عن رقم الفيزا ولا هيكفى رقم الحساب
> ...

 
اول خطوة ليست الذهاب الى البنك وفتح حساب يا أخي 
بل اول خطوة في الفوركس هي التعليم وفتح حساب ديمو لكي تتعلم عليه مدة كافيه  
انصحك ان تطلع على المشاركة التي تسبق سؤالك وتستفد منها , وبعدها نساعدك في التحويل ان شاء الله  
والسبب هو انك لو حولت اليوم وقبل ان تتعلم تأكد انك ستخسر اموالك في اول يوم بنسبة 99 % 
وفقك الله

----------


## خنفر21

شكرا استاذنا عبد الكريم  لقد كانت لي عدة تساؤلات لكن تصفحت حوالي 30 صفحة وتفريبا وجدنها جميعا ( لاني في مرحلة البحث البدائي لاعفيك من سذاجة اسئلتي) 
تحية للسوفي بمناسبة تصليح شبكة الكهرباء بعد شهر من المعاناة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا استاذنا عبد الكريم  لقد كانت لي عدة تساؤلات لكن تصفحت حوالي 30 صفحة وتفريبا وجدنها جميعا ( لاني في مرحلة البحث البدائي لاعفيك من سذاجة اسئلتي) 
> تحية للسوفي بمناسبة تصليح شبكة الكهرباء بعد شهر من المعاناة

 أهلا بك في اي وقت يا أخي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## masoed3

> اول خطوة ليست الذهاب الى البنك وفتح حساب يا أخي 
> بل اول خطوة في الفوركس هي التعليم وفتح حساب ديمو لكي تتعلم عليه مدة كافيه  
> انصحك ان تطلع على المشاركة التي تسبق سؤالك وتستفد منها , وبعدها نساعدك في التحويل ان شاء الله  
> والسبب هو انك لو حولت اليوم وقبل ان تتعلم تأكد انك ستخسر اموالك في اول يوم بنسبة 99 % 
> وفقك الله

 يا سيد / عبد الكريم انا فعلا على قدر جيد من التعلم 
واريد ان اخطو اول خطوة على ارض الواقع 
واريد ان افتح حساب بنكى حتى اقدر ان اشترك من خلالكم 
وعند ذهابى لبنك مصر لفتح حساب هذا ما وجدتة 
فعندى سؤال هل بنك مصر جيد ولا ماذا تقترحو على 
وماذا افعل حتى افتح حساب ومعة فيزا

----------


## masoed3

> يا سيد / عبد الكريم انا فعلا على قدر جيد من التعلم 
> واريد ان اخطو اول خطوة على ارض الواقع 
> واريد ان افتح حساب بنكى حتى اقدر ان اشترك من خلالكم 
> وعند ذهابى لبنك مصر لفتح حساب هذا ما وجدتة 
> فعندى سؤال هل بنك مصر جيد ولا ماذا تقترحو على 
> وماذا افعل حتى افتح حساب ومعة فيزا

 *فى حد موجود يا جماعة يرد على استفسارى هذا 
محتاج رد سريع ضرورى *

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
كل البنوك جيدة , المهم ان تسأل عن عمولة التحويل وهل يقبل بالتحويل الى الحارج بالدولار ام لا , وانا لا يوجد لدي تعامل مسبق مع هذا البنك , لكني اسمع الاخوة المصرين يشكرون البنوك الاجنبية افضل من البنوك المحلية , واعتقد ان بنك hsbc جيد   www.hsbc.com.eg 
عموما البنك لا يهم كثيرا , المهم ان يقبل التحويل واستلام الحوالات بدون عوائق وان تكون عمولة تحويله في حدود المعقول ,  
بالنسبة لانواع التحويل الى حسابك في شركة الوساطة فهي نوعان : التحويل البنكي العادي , والتحويل بالبطاقات الالكترونية , وكل منها لها مميزات وعيوب , وساشرحها لك باختصار وان شاء الله تستفيد منها وتختار ما يناسبك  
التحويل البنكي : يأخد عمولة من البنك المستلم في امريكا ( 25 - 50 $ ) على كل عملية تحويل , وتصل حوالتك في مدة يومين او ثلاثة , ولك احقية استرجاع اموالك في اي وقت تريده , ولو بعد يوم من وصول الاموال الى حسابك في الشركة , ومدة السحب مطابقة تقريبا لمدة الايداع ( مدة وصول الحوالة من حسابك في شركة الوساطة الى حسابك البنكي المحلي ) 
التويل بالبطاقة : لا بد ان تكون البطاقة من النوع المربوط بحساب شخصي ( كردت كارد او دبت كارد )  , ولا تقبل اغلب الشركات البطاقات المسبقة الدفع , ولا يأخد البنك المستلم في امريكا اي عمولات على التحويل , وتصل حوالتك في مدة ساعات فقط ( سريع ) , ولك احقية سحب اموالك بعد ( شهر ) من تاريخ الايداع  ( هذا عيب التحويل بالطاقة ), ومدة السحب يومين او ثلاثة ( مطابقة تقريبا لمدة السحب عن طريق التحويل البنكي ) 
اي استفسار انا تحت امرك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## masoed3

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> كل البنوك جيدة , المهم ان تسأل عن عمولة التحويل وهل يقبل بالتحويل الى الحارج بالدولار ام لا , وانا لا يوجد لدي تعامل مسبق مع هذا البنك , لكني اسمع الاخوة المصرين يشكرون البنوك الاجنبية افضل من البنوك المحلية , واعتقد ان بنك hsbc جيد   www.hsbc.com.eg 
> عموما البنك لا يهم كثيرا , المهم ان يقبل التحويل واستلام الحوالات بدون عوائق وان تكون عمولة تحويله في حدود المعقول ,  
> بالنسبة لانواع التحويل الى حسابك في شركة الوساطة فهي نوعان : التحويل البنكي العادي , والتحويل بالبطاقات الالكترونية , وكل منها لها مميزات وعيوب , وساشرحها لك باختصار وان شاء الله تستفيد منها وتختار ما يناسبك  
> التحويل البنكي : يأخد عمولة من البنك المستلم في امريكا ( 25 - 50 $ ) على كل عملية تحويل , وتصل حوالتك في مدة يومين او ثلاثة , ولك احقية استرجاع اموالك في اي وقت تريده , ولو بعد يوم من وصول الاموال الى حسابك في الشركة , ومدة السحب مطابقة تقريبا لمدة الايداع ( مدة وصول الحوالة من حسابك في شركة الوساطة الى حسابك البنكي المحلي ) 
> التويل بالبطاقة : لا بد ان تكون البطاقة من النوع المربوط بحساب شخصي ( كردت كارد او دبت كارد )  , ولا تقبل اغلب الشركات البطاقات المسبقة الدفع , ولا يأخد البنك المستلم في امريكا اي عمولات على التحويل , وتصل حوالتك في مدة ساعات فقط ( سريع ) , ولك احقية سحب اموالك بعد ( شهر ) من تاريخ الايداع  ( هذا عيب التحويل بالطاقة ), ومدة السحب يومين او ثلاثة ( مطابقة تقريبا لمدة السحب عن طريق التحويل البنكي ) 
> اي استفسار انا تحت امرك

 شكرا يا استاذ عبد الكريم
وحضرتك ما تعرفش اية اقل مبلغ ممكن نفتح بية حساب لدى هذا البنك واية هتكون مصاريفة

----------


## عبدالكريم

لا والله يا غالي  
اماك حلان : اما ان تدخل على الموقع وتحاول ان تتصل بهم ( لديهم ايميل ورقم هاتف )  
او تتواصل مع دعم المتداول العربي على الشات او الايميل وتسألهم النصيحة في هذا الامر ( سواء في هذا البنك او غيره ) باعتبار ان هذه الامور من تخصصهم , ولديهم تعاملات يومية مع هذا البنوك  :Regular Smile:   [email protected]   https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php

----------


## saidsweety

أ عبد الكريم  
بارك الله فيك , كنت اسئل علي يوجد دروس او كتب او مواضيع تعليمية متعمقة في القمم و القيعان و الفينوباتشي (متعمقة اكثر من استراتيجية الوافي ) وشكرا...........

----------


## عبدالكريم

اطلع على هذه المواضيع , وان شاء الله تفيدك , واذا اردت ان تتعمق اكثر ابحث لك عن غيرها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201-3.html  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/28  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90819.html

----------


## Pips Hunter

اخوانى الكرام لو تسمحو سؤال فى الميتاتريدر ، فى Account History خانة الprofit ما فيني اخليها بالنقاط بدلاً من الدولارات بحيث اعرف كم حصلت بالظبط نقاط عندما احفظ الهيستوري ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخوانى الكرام لو تسمحو سؤال فى الميتاتريدر ، فى Account History خانة الprofit ما فيني اخليها بالنقاط بدلاً من الدولارات بحيث اعرف كم حصلت بالظبط نقاط عندما احفظ الهيستوري ؟

 
اذا اغلقت العملية لا اعتقد انك تستطيع ان ترى المحصلة بالنقاط , سواء في البرنامج او في كشف الحساب ( قبل الاغلاق ممكن )  :Regular Smile:  
لكن تستطيع ان ترفع كشف الميتاتريدر على موقع mt4stats.com وهكذا تستطيع ان ترى النتيجة بالدولار وبالنقاط  
وفقك الله

----------


## asood

جهد يذكر فيشكر 
لا اراك الله شر أخ عبد الكريم 
عندي لك رسالة خاصة سوف أبعثها عند وصول عدد مشاركتي لخمسين مشاركة 
تقبل مروري اخي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جهد يذكر فيشكر 
> لا اراك الله شر أخ عبد الكريم 
> عندي لك رسالة خاصة سوف أبعثها عند وصول عدد مشاركتي لخمسين مشاركة 
> تقبل مروري اخي

 
حياك الله  
يمكنك ان تفتح موضوع في منتدى التواصل مع الادارة وكتابه ما تريده هناك  
المواضيع التي فيه لا يراها الا اصحابها فقط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html

----------


## king_man

عندي سؤال وهو انا استعمل منصه اف اكس ديدي  وكانت النقاط البونت اربع فقط  ثم بعد فتره وانا افتح الشارت وجدتها اصبحت 5 مثال اليورو وخلافه  فكيف اعيدها اربعه مره اخري 
هل هذه الاداه متوفره علي الميتا تريدر 
Fibo Time projection  وهي موجوده في برنامج الديانمك تريد 
هل كتب روبيرت فيشر مفيده في الفايبو ,هل ابدا بتعلم الايوت ام اتجاهلها  لاني اريد الاستاذه فهل اثبتت اليوت فعاليتها في الفوركس كمدرسه برختر ام جان ام الرقمي   ماذا ادرس

----------


## ديوان الباشا

حبيت اسئل شنو معناه Swap ? وشنو فايدته لانه لقيته يخصم من الارباح 600 دولار ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندي سؤال وهو انا استعمل منصه اف اكس ديدي  وكانت النقاط البونت اربع فقط  ثم بعد فتره وانا افتح الشارت وجدتها اصبحت 5 مثال اليورو وخلافه  فكيف اعيدها اربعه مره اخري 
> هل هذه الاداه متوفره علي الميتا تريدر 
> Fibo Time projection  وهي موجوده في برنامج الديانمك تريد 
> هل كتب روبيرت فيشر مفيده في الفايبو ,هل ابدا بتعلم الايوت ام اتجاهلها  لاني اريد الاستاذه فهل اثبتت اليوت فعاليتها في الفوركس كمدرسه برختر ام جان ام الرقمي   ماذا ادرس

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للتغير من 4 الى 5 فهذا اجباري وهو من السيرفر ولا تستطيع ان تغيره وترجعه الى 4  
بالننسبة لاداة فلا اعرفها بالضبط , فانا لا استخدم الا الفايبو الافتراضي , لكن تستطيع ان تضغط بالزر الايمن للماوس على ايقونة الفايبو في الميتاتريدر وتختار تخصيص ثم تختار من النافدة ادوات الفيابو الاخرى , تفقدها فلعل اداتك موجودة فيها  
بالنسبة لكتب اليوت فهو مفيدة جدا , واعتبرها من ارقى ادوات التحليل الفني , وبالمناسبة فما يتماشى مع الاسواق الاخرى فهو يتماشي مع سوق العملات , وانا انصحك ان تبدأ التحليل الفني البسيط اولا ثم ترقي نفسك الى اليوت , لانه علم متقدم . 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> حبيت اسئل شنو معناه Swap ? وشنو فايدته لانه لقيته يخصم من الارباح 600 دولار ؟؟

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
هذه الفائدة الربوية , وهي موجودة في حسابات الديمو , او الحسابات الحقيقية الربوية  
اذا كان حسابك ديمو فهذه ليست مشكلة لانه حساب وهمي  :Regular Smile:  
اما اذا كان حسابك حقيقي فياريت تتواصل مع الدعم الفني للشركة واسألهم عن طريقة تحويل الحساب من حساب ربوي الى حساب اسلامي  
وفقك الله

----------


## ديوان الباشا

حسابي ديمو 
واشوه مو صجي هههههههه  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## king_man

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> بالنسبة للتغير من 4 الى 5 فهذا اجباري وهو من السيرفر ولا تستطيع ان تغيره وترجعه الى 4  
> بالننسبة لاداة فلا اعرفها بالضبط , فانا لا استخدم الا الفايبو الافتراضي , لكن تستطيع ان تضغط بالزر الايمن للماوس على ايقونة الفايبو في الميتاتريدر وتختار تخصيص ثم تختار من النافدة ادوات الفيابو الاخرى , تفقدها فلعل اداتك موجودة فيها  
> بالنسبة لكتب اليوت فهو مفيدة جدا , واعتبرها من ارقى ادوات التحليل الفني , وبالمناسبة فما يتماشى مع الاسواق الاخرى فهو يتماشي مع سوق العملات , وانا انصحك ان تبدأ التحليل الفني البسيط اولا ثم ترقي نفسك الى اليوت , لانه علم متقدم . 
> وفقك الله

 بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الكريم واكثر من امثالك 
انا بالفعل بدات كلاسيكي والحمد لله   
لكن اريد ان اعرف ماذا ادرس بعد ذلك لانني في فتره دراسه واوشكت علي الانتهاء فاريد ان انهي دراسه الفوركس علي فدر المستطاع قبل ان انهي دراستي فاريد ان اعرف اي العلوم ادرس بعد الكلاسيكي هل اليوت او جان ام الرقمي 
انا اشعر والله اعلم ان الدمج بين الفيبو واليوت فعال جدا فما رايك وما هو الذي نجح بنسبه كبيره في الفوركس انا لا اريد ان اكون محلل فني في شركه انا اريد ان اعمل بالفوكس واربح واخسر فلا اريد ان اضيع وقتي في علم ثم يكون كلام اكاديمي لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع خاصه ان الكثير نقض اليوت وقال عنه فاشل والبعض تقض جان لكن بالنسبه لجان اري ان الدمج بنه وبين ادوات التحليل الاخري يكاد يكون مستحيل لان جان يعتبر طريقه خاصه اكثر من انها علم اما اليوت تسطيع الدمج بينها وبين الوسائل الاخري 
ولو فرضنا ان اليوت هي الانسب هل استطيع ان ادرسها من الكورسات مثل اسطوانه بريختر او الكتب ام يجب ان اخذ دوره فيها , ولو فرضا جان كيف ادرسها وهكذا 
---------
انا الان فتحت صفقه مثلا علي الباوند فتحتها  شراء عند 1.5565  بعد الفتح اجد مكان الصفقه عند 1.5569  فهل هذا هو الاسبريد اما ماذا لان السعر تحرك 4 نقاط لاعلي

----------


## عبدالكريم

بالنسبة للعلوم المعترف بها فاعتقد ان افضلها هو اليوت , بالنسبة لجان اوالرقمي فلم اجربها بصراحة , او بالاحرى لم أجد مناهج معتمدة لدراستها والاعتراف بها  
اغلب كتب طريقة جان تعتمد على كلام من جان فيه الكثير من الغموض , والناس يادب تلحق تفسر كلامه , اما بالنسبة لاليوت فله مدارسه وطلابه واساتذته , ولم يبخل علينا الاستاذته باي شرح , ومن انتقد الطريقة فهو لم يفهمها  
بالنسبة للدراسة فانا انصحك ان تطبق الاول لفترة من الزمن ثم تنتقل الى الذي يليه , وانا انصح ان يكون اليوت هنا , فلا يكون همك الدراسة بدون تطبيق , الا اذا كنت تسعى للعلم بدون ان يكون همك الربح ( هذه نقطة مهمة ) , وهي الفرق بين الدراسة لغرض الربح , او الدراسة بغرض طلب العلم .  
بالنسبة لدراسة اليوت ( وهذا ما انصح به ) فيجب ان يكون لديك من هو اعلم منك لكي ينصحك بكتب معينة , واعتقد ان كتب ودورات برختر جيدة للكل .  
يمكنك التوجه الى منتدى اليوت وسؤال الاخوة هناك .  
بالنسبة لعملية الباوند , فاعتقد انها الاسبريد , فالشركة تخصم السبريد في بداية فتحك للعملية  
وفقك الله

----------


## asood

السلام عليكم أخ عبد الكريم 
نبي نسألك كيف تودع و تسحب في الفلوس أنت في ليبيا ؟  
عن طريق؟؟؟؟ 
الالية لو تسمح يا خوي عبد الكريم  
صح انا مازالي هلبا على التحويل لاني قاعد نتعلم  بس نحب نعرف كل شي ؟ 
والله يبارك فيك و في وقتك و في علمك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم أخ عبد الكريم 
> نبي نسألك كيف تودع و تسحب في الفلوس أنت في ليبيا ؟  
> عن طريق؟؟؟؟ 
> الالية لو تسمح يا خوي عبد الكريم  
> صح انا مازالي هلبا على التحويل لاني قاعد نتعلم  بس نحب نعرف كل شي ؟ 
> والله يبارك فيك و في وقتك و في علمك

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
عن طريق التحويل البنكي العادي أخي العزيز :  wire transfer 
تقريبا كل البنوك تسمج بهذا النوع من التحويل , وكل الشركات تقبل بدون استثناء  
وفقك الله

----------


## asood

معليشي خوي عبد الكريم     انا عندي حساب توفير في المصرف التجاري و فيه رصيد
هل  نقدر  نحول منه هو .......او شرط يكون حساب جاري؟ 
و بعدين لو انا مش غالط لما نسجل في اي شركة وساطة رح يفتحولي حساب عندهم و يبعتولي رقم حسابي لي فتحوه بإسمي... و لي هو لي نعطيه للمصرف باش يحول الاموال ليه ...صح؟ 
و كم عمولة التحويل؟؟  يقولو عن كل 1000 ياخدو 26 دولار   
و باهي في حالة بعثت طلب سحب اموال للشركة و فعلا حولت المبلغ لي طلبته على حسابي في المصرف لي تجيهم منه ايداعاتي ....هل تاخد عمولة تحويل او لا  
وسامحني خوي عبد الكريم لو كدرتك معيا  
ربي ينور دربك  
بصراحة شفت مشاركتك ولقيت إنك سباق لمساعدة الناس المحتاجين دعمك المعرفي 
بوركت و طبت و طاب ممشاك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> معليشي خوي عبد الكريم     انا عندي حساب توفير في المصرف التجاري و فيه رصيد
> هل  نقدر  نحول منه هو .......او شرط يكون حساب جاري؟ 
> هذا على حسب نظام المصرف  
> انا اتعامل مع التجارة والتنمية والامور عال العال  
> اسهل وافضل مصرف  
> و بعدين لو انا مش غالط لما نسجل في اي شركة وساطة رح يفتحولي حساب عندهم و يبعتولي رقم حسابي لي فتحوه بإسمي... و لي هو لي نعطيه للمصرف باش يحول الاموال ليه ...صح؟  عندما تفتح حساب في شركة الوساطة راح يعطوك رقم حساب صحيح , لكن انت تذهب الى المصرف وتعطيهم العنوان البنكي للمصرف وهكذا تذهب الحوالة الى شركة الوساطة وهي تضيف الحوالة الى حسابك . 
> و كم عمولة التحويل؟؟  يقولو عن كل 1000 ياخدو 26 دولار 
> عمولة التحويل ليست بالنسبة , بل البنك الذي فيه حسابات الشركة يأخد عمولة على كل حوالة مهما كانت قيمتها  
> تقريبا من 25 الى 50 $ على كل حوالة , سواء كانت الف او حتى مليون   
> ...

 تم اعلاه , واي خدمة تدلل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## asood

أخ عبد الكريم 
تقصد إن الشركة لما اسجل فيها تعطيني رقم حسابها هي في مصرف معين تتعامل معه.....ثم أقوم أنا بتقديم هذا الرقم أو معلومات الحساب الذي ترسله الشركة لي عند التسجيل أقدمه إلي موظف الحوالات طالبا منه تحويل مبلغ معين من حسابي لدي مصرفهم إلي رقم الحساب الذي أرسلته لي الشركة عند إتمام تسجيلي لديها............طيب لنفرض تم التحويل ......كيف ستعرف الشركة اني انا من حول الأموال إلي حسابها مادام حساب الشركة عام في أحد البنوك؟؟؟   لو كان الشركة لما اسجل فيها تفتحلي حساب و ترسل لي رقمه و بياناته لكي احول عليه الاموال كان فُهم الموضوع   ....بس أن أقوم بتحويل المال إلي رقم حساب للشركة بشكل عام وليس لحسابي أنا في هذه الشركة أمر لم افهمه لقلة مداركي و الله المستعان  .....أتمني منك صبرا جميلا في التعامل مع استفسارتي.....

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخ عبد الكريم 
> تقصد إن الشركة لما اسجل فيها تعطيني رقم حسابها هي في مصرف معين تتعامل معه.....ثم أقوم أنا بتقديم هذا الرقم أو معلومات الحساب الذي ترسله الشركة لي عند التسجيل أقدمه إلي موظف الحوالات طالبا منه تحويل مبلغ معين مم حسابي لدي مصرفهم إلي رقم الحساب الذي أرسلته لي الشركة.........طيب لنفرض تم التحويل ......كيف ستعرف الشركة اني انا من حول الأموال إذا انا حولتها إلي حساب عام للشركة في أحد البنوك؟؟؟   لو كان الشركة لما اسجل فيها تفتحلي حساب و ترسل لي رقمه و بياناته لكي احول عليه الاموال كان فُهم الموضوع   ....بس أن أقوم بتحويل المال إلي رقم حساب للشركة بشكل عام وليس لحسابي أنا في هذه الشركة أمر لم افهمه لقلة مداركي و الله المستعان  .....أتمني منك صبرا جميلا في التعامل مع استفسارتي.....

 
نعم الشركة تعطيك رقم حسابك وانت تدرجه في خانة الملاحظات في الحوالة ,  
وطبعا احيانا هذا الرقم لا يصل الى الشركة ( بعض البنوك ما فيها خدمة خانة الملاحظات ), وهنا الشركة ستدرجه في حسابك استناذا على اسم المرسل , واللي هو انت .  
لذلك يج عليك انت تفتح حساب باسمك في الشركة ويكون هذا الاسم مطابق بالضبط للاسم في الجواز والحساب البنكي , لان الذي اهم من رقم الحساب هو الاسم الشخصي .  
وفقك الله

----------


## asood

على هكي اندير ماستر كارد في مصرف الامان أحسن لان التحويل يتم من الموقع بدل حوالة بنكية عادية ب 50 دينار ....صح؟

----------


## saidsweety

-----ممكن اسئل لو حضرتك تعرف استراتيجية هدفها ضعف الاستوب لوس بتاعها ثلاث او اربع مرات وشكرا---

----------


## عبدالكريم

> على هكي اندير ماستر كارد في مصرف الامان أحسن لان التحويل يتم من الموقع بدل حوالة بنكية عادية ب 50 دينار ....صح؟

 
ممتاز  :Good:   
بطاقات هذا المصرف تقبل في كل الشركات ان شاء الله , المهم تتأكد من انك حجزت النوع المربوط بالحساب ( ديبت كارد )  , وليس بطاقة مسبق الدفع . لكن عيب مصرف بطاقات مصرف الامان انك لازم تضع مبلغ الف دينار ( كرهينة عندهم ) اذا اردت ان تستخدمها عن طرق الانترنت , والا ستظطر لاستخدامها استخدام عادي ( تستخدمها في محطات atm )  
طبعا يوجد مصرف آخر يقدم البطاقات الالكترونية وهو التجارة والتنمية , لكن بطاقات هذا المصرف غير مربوطة بحساب شخصي ( بعكس بطاقات مصرف الامان ) يعني بطاقاتهم من النوع المسبق الدفع وبالتالي لن تقبلها معضم شركات الفوركس .  
طيعا ميزة البطاقات عن التحويل البنكي انها تصل بسرعة الى حسابك في الشركة ( تقريبا ساعات وتصل الحوالة ) , وطبعا لا توجد عمولات على السحب او الايداع , لكن عيبها في انك لو اردت ان تسحب اموالك فلازم تنتظر شهر من تاريخ الايداع لكي يحق لك السحب اصل الاموال التي اودعتها , بعكس الاموال التي اودعتها عن طريق التحويل البنكي والتي تستطيع ان تسحبها ولو بعد مرور ساعة على وصول الاموال الى حسابك في الشركة  
وازن بين المميزات والايجابياتو اختر ما يناسبك  :Regular Smile:  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> -----ممكن اسئل لو حضرتك تعرف استراتيجية هدفها ضعف الاستوب لوس بتاعها ثلاث او اربع مرات وشكرا---

 
في هذه الحالة لن تجد افضل من التحليل الفني العادي والاشتغال على فريمات كبيرة واستخدمات ادوات كلاسيكية بحثة مثل الترندات ومستويات الدعم والمقاومة والنماذج  
او استخدم موجات اليوت فهي الافضل بلا منازع , الا انها تعتبر مستوى متقدم  
انا استخدم النوع الاول , والحمد لله رب العالمين  
وفقك الله

----------


## saidsweety

> في هذه الحالة لن تجد افضل من التحليل الفني العادي والاشتغال على فريمات كبيرة واستخدمات ادوات كلاسيكية بحثة مثل الترندات ومستويات الدعم والمقاومة والنماذج  
> او استخدم موجات اليوت فهي الافضل بلا منازع , الا انها تعتبر مستوى متقدم  
> انا استخدم النوع الاول , والحمد لله رب العالمين  
> وفقك الله

  بارك الله فيك و اكثر من امثالك   :Good:  :Good:

----------


## asood

> ممتاز   
> بطاقات هذا المصرف تقبل في كل الشركات ان شاء الله , المهم تتأكد من انك حجزت النوع المربوط بالحساب ( ديبت كارد )  , وليس بطاقة مسبق الدفع . لكن عيب مصرف بطاقات مصرف الامان انك لازم تضع مبلغ الف دينار ( كرهينة عندهم ) اذا اردت ان تستخدمها عن طرق الانترنت , والا ستظطر لاستخدامها استخدام عادي ( تستخدمها في محطات atm )  
> طبعا يوجد مصرف آخر يقدم البطاقات الالكترونية وهو التجارة والتنمية , لكن بطاقات هذا المصرف غير مربوطة بحساب شخصي ( بعكس بطاقات مصرف الامان ) يعني بطاقاتهم من النوع المسبق الدفع وبالتالي لن تقبلها معضم شركات الفوركس .  
> طيعا ميزة البطاقات عن التحويل البنكي انها تصل بسرعة الى حسابك في الشركة ( تقريبا ساعات وتصل الحوالة ) , وطبعا لا توجد عمولات على السحب او الايداع , لكن عيبها في انك لو اردت ان تسحب اموالك فلازم تنتظر شهر من تاريخ الايداع لكي يحق لك السحب اصل الاموال التي اودعتها , بعكس الاموال التي اودعتها عن طريق التحويل البنكي والتي تستطيع ان تسحبها ولو بعد مرور ساعة على وصول الاموال الى حسابك في الشركة  
> وازن بين المميزات والايجابياتو اختر ما يناسبك  
> وفقك الله

 شكرا ليك خوي عبد الكريم 
وبخصوص المميزات و الايجابيات في تصوري الماستر أحسن  
أولا السهولة و عدم الإظطرار لذهاب للمصرف إلا عندما تريد شحن رصيدك وليس تحويله 
ثانيا لا تدفع مبلغ كعمولة تحويل  كما أسلفت .. 
لكن أخ عبد الكريم نبهني أحد الإخوة أني أستطيع إيداع بالماستر كارد ولكن السحب لا..... حيث تحول الشركة قيمة السحب الذي طلبته إلي حسابي البنكي العادي والمصرف يحوله وبعدها أسحب بالبطاقة من اي atm ..........ولكن في البداية هل الشركة ستاخد عمولة التحويل هي أيضا ؟

----------


## asood

ملاحظة أخري خوي عبد الكريم 
اتصلت بموظف في مصرف الأمان و قالي لا يوجد ربط حسابات البطاقات بالحسابات الجارية العادية ....اي أنها منظومة مفصولة.......فماذا تري؟   وبخصوص الرهنية عند استخدامها على الانترنت قال لي ليس شرطاً و لا حاجة لرهنية...

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا ليك خوي عبد الكريم 
> وبخصوص المميزات و الايجابيات في تصوري الماستر أحسن  
> أولا السهولة و عدم الإظطرار لذهاب للمصرف إلا عندما تريد شحن رصيدك وليس تحويله 
> ثانيا لا تدفع مبلغ كعمولة تحويل  كما أسلفت .. 
> لكن أخ عبد الكريم نبهني أحد الإخوة أني أستطيع إيداع بالماستر كارد ولكن السحب لا..... حيث تحول الشركة قيمة السحب الذي طلبته إلي حسابي البنكي العادي والمصرف يحوله وبعدها أسحب بالبطاقة من اي atm ..........ولكن في البداية هل الشركة ستاخد عمولة التحويل هي أيضا ؟

 نعم السحب الى حسابك البنكي , ثم تحوله الى بطاقتك انت  
وللتصحيح العمولات لا تأخدها الشركة , انما يأخدها البنك في امريكا , ولا توجد عمولات على الايداع بالبطاقة

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ملاحظة أخري خوي عبد الكريم 
> اتصلت بموظف في مصرف الأمان و قالي لا يوجد ربط حسابات البطاقات بالحسابات الجارية العادية ....اي أنها منظومة مفصولة.......فماذا تري؟   وبخصوص الرهنية عند استخدامها على الانترنت قال لي ليس شرطاً و لا حاجة لرهنية...

 
البطاقات نوعان يا غالي  
ركز على كلامي في البداية يا غالي : بطاقة مسبقة الدفع , وهذه ليست مربوطة بحساب وهذه اغلب الشركات لا تقبلها . وطبعا هذا لا تحتاج لاي رهينة .  
بطاقات مربوطة بحساب ( ديبت كارد ) وهذه مربوطة بحساب , ممكن لا يربطونها بحسابك الجاري , لكن المصرف يفتح لها حساب خاص بها , وفي النهاية هذه مربوطة بحساب . 
اتصل بهم وقل لهم اريد بطاقة ( ديبت كارد ) , واسألهم عن امكانية استعمالها في الانترنت , بالنسبة للالف دينار فنحن سبق ودفعنا هذا المبلغ , والبطاقة لم تشتغل على الانترنت الا بعد ما دفعنا , يمكن تم الغائه هذه الايام , وهذا منطقي , لان هذا الشرط غير معقول .  :Regular Smile:  
وفقك الله

----------


## rock052

لسلام عليكم
انا لسه جديد فى الفوركس 
ومعايا حساب فيه 100$
 ازاى اشتغل بيه يعنى ايه هى احسن الاستراتيجيات للعمل مع 100$ لان كل الاستراتيجيات هنا تقريبا كلها بتتكلم على الاف يا ريت تساعدونى

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لسلام عليكم
> انا لسه جديد فى الفوركس 
> ومعايا حساب فيه 100$
>  ازاى اشتغل بيه يعنى ايه هى احسن الاستراتيجيات للعمل مع 100$ لان كل الاستراتيجيات هنا تقريبا كلها بتتكلم على الاف يا ريت تساعدونى

 
اذا كنت جديد في الفوركس فتأكد منك ستخسر كل اموالك في اول يوم  :Regular Smile:  لان هذا السوق لايرحم المبتدئين  
جمد اموالك الان وحاول ان تتعلم من خلال هذه الروابط التعليمية المهمة  
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## none

*السلام عليكم جميع  
عشان ماطيل عليكم راح اجيبها من النهايه 
حابه اني اسويلي شغله تأمن مستقبلي  سمعت عن الفوريكس وعبيت بياناتي بس تردد في اخر لحظه لان ماعندي اي خلفيه عنها او عن غيرها  
ارجو افادتي عنها 
 واذا كانت غير محببه ارجو ابلاغي عن غيرها انتظر الرد السريع  
تحياتي*

----------


## rock052

> اذا كنت جديد في الفوركس فتأكد منك ستخسر كل اموالك في اول يوم  لان هذا السوق لايرحم المبتدئين  
> جمد اموالك الان وحاول ان تتعلم من خلال هذه الروابط التعليمية المهمة  
> حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
> وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

 شكرا للرد وانشاء الله تجيب نتيجه

----------


## عبدالكريم

اكتشف بنفسك هل تناسبك مهنة الفوركس ام لا , اقرأ هذه المواضيع التعليمية وافتح حساب وهمي مجاني وحاول تتدرب عليه , فاذا لقيت نفسك تربح ادخل باقل مبلغ ممكن , وحاول تكتشف السوق الحقيقي لمدة كام شهر , اكيد ستتضح الرؤية حينها وستعرف هل يناسبك هذا المجال ام لا   
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## asood

شكراً أخ عبد الكريم على رحابة صدرك و و سعة بالك
و نتمنالك الخير 
و حنخذك قدوة في طريقة تعاملك مع السحب و الإيداع لان موضوع البطاقات لم أرتح له مع إنه أسهل 
بوركت أخي

----------


## amalmisr

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا لسه ببدء فى تعلم الفوركس ، وانهيت كتاب عن مبادئ الفوركس ، ونويت ان شاء الله انى افتح حساب ديمو 
لكن دايما اشوف حاجات كتير عن الاستراتيجيات ، وليها قسم خاص ، وانا ما اعرف حاجة عن الاستراتيجيات
يا ريت استاذى واخى عبد الكريم ، تقولى اى هى الاستراتيجيات ، وهو اى شخص ممكن يعمل استراتيجية بنفسه ، وازاى ؟ 
ولازم يكون عندى استراتيجية قبل ما ابدا الديمو ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الاستراتيجية يا غالي هي طريقة خاصة بصاحبها , غالبا بيغترعها بنفسه وتعطيه اشارات البيع والشراء والخروج , طبعا هذه تحتاج لبعض الخبرة في البداية , فانت المفروض هنا تتعلم اساسيات الفوركس اولا ثم تحاول ان تتابع بعض الطرق لكي تفهم كيفية عمل هذه الاستراتيجيات والطرق المختلفة  
ياريت يا غالي تراجع الروابط التي قبل مشاركتك لكي تتعلم اكثر , وتحاول تطبق الذي تعلمته على حسابك الديمو  
وفقك الله

----------


## amalmisr

بارك الله فيك اخى واستاذى عبد الكريم
تم تحميل الكتاب ، وشكرا على التوضيح
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## amalmisr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارغب فى الحصول على شهادة دولية معتمدة فى مجال الفوركس 
فهل لى بمعرفة ما هى هذه الشهادات ؟ وما هى الاماكن التى من خلالها يمكن ان  احصل على هذه الشهادات ؟ وارجو ان تكون هذه الاماكن فى مصر

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
تفضل هذه المواضيع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85831.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41325.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52224.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51206.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47649.html

----------


## amalmisr

جزاك الله كل خير اخى عبد الكريم
افادك الله

----------


## alwafyee

سؤال : فضيلة الشيخ، انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة شركات المتاجرة بالعملات عن طريق ما يعرف بالهامش ( المارجن)، فما رأيكم في هذه المعاملة؟ وما حكم شركات المارجن الإسلامية؟ 
الجواب : الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد: 
فلبيان حكم الشراء بالهامش أبين حقيقته أولاً، فإن الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره. 
فيقصد بالشراء بالهامش: شراء العملات بسداد جزء من قيمتها نقداً بينما يسدد الباقي بقرض مع رهن العملة محل الصفقة. والهامش هو التأمين النقدي الذي يدفعه العميل للسمسار ضماناً لتسديد الخسائر التي قد تنتج عن تعامل العميل مع السمسار. 
وفي هذه المعاملة يفتح العميل حساباً بالهامش لدى أحد سماسرة سوق العملات، الذي يقوم بدوره بالاقتراض من أحد البنوك التجارية -(وقد يكون السمسار هو البنك المقرض نفسه)- لتغطية الفرق بين قيمة الصفقة وبين القيمة المدفوعة كهامش. 
مثال ذلك: 
لنفرض أن عميلاً فتح حساباً بالهامش لدى أحد السماسرة، وضع فيه العميل تأميناً لدى السمسار بمقدار عشرة آلاف دولار. وفي المقابل يُمَكِّن السمسارُ العميلَ بأن يتاجر في بورصة العملات بما قيمته مليون دولار، أي يقرضه هذا المبلغ برصده في حسابه لديه –أي لدى السمسار- ليضارب العميل به، فيشتري بهذا الرصيد من العملات الأخرى كاليورو مثلاً، ثم إذا ارتفع اليورو مقابل الدولار باع اليورو، وهكذا، فيربح العميل من الارتفاع في قيمة العملة المشتراة. 
ويلحظ في هذه المعاملة ما يلي: 
1- أن السمسار -سواء أكان بنكاً أم غيره- لا يُسلم العميل نقوداً فعلية، وإنما يقيد في رصيده مبلغاً من المال على سبيل الالتزام، بل إن السمسار لا يملك هذا المبلغ حقيقة، وإنما هو مجرد نقود قيدية؛ لأن من خصائص البنوك القدرة على توليد النقود، أي تقديم التسهيلات والالتزامات وإن لم يكن عندها من النقود ما يكافئ تلك الالتزامات. 
2- العملة المشتراة تكون مرهونة لدى السمسار لضمان سداد قيمة القرض، وتكون مسجلة باسمه وليس باسم العميل، ولكن يحق للعميل التصرف بها بالبيع والشراء في العملات فقط، ولا يتمكن من سحب تلك النقود إلا بعد تصفية جميع الالتزامات التي عليه تجاه السمسار. 
3- يمثل الهامش الذي قدمه العميل في المثال السابق 1% من قيمة القرض الذي أعطاه السمسار للعميل، ويكيف شرعاً على أنه رهن إضافي ليضمن السمسار سلامة رأس ماله وعدم تعرضه للخسارة، وعلى هذا فلو انخفضت قيمة العملة المشتراة –اليورو مثلاً- مقابل الدولار فإن السمسار يطلب من العميل أن يتخلص من اليورو ويسترجع الدولارات، فإذا استمر اليورو في الانخفاض والعميل لم يبع ما عنده منه من اليورو وقاربت نسبة الانخفاض 1% مقابل الدولار، فيحق للسمسار بيع اليورو وأخذ ثمنه من الدولار، ولو لم يأذن العميل بذلك؛ لأن العملة مسجلة باسم السمسار، ومن ثم يستوفي السمسار كامل قرضه من تلك الدولارات، وما كان من نقصٍ فإنه يكون في الهامش الذي وضعه العميل لدى السمسار، وبهذا يتبين أن السمسار قد ضمن عدم الخسارة لأنه متى شعر أن العملة قد تنخفض بما يهدد سلامة رأسماله في القرض فإنه يبيع تلك العملة ويسترد رأسماله. 
ومن خلال العرض السابق فالذي يظهر هو تحريم شراء العملات بالهامش، لاشتماله على عددٍ من المحاذير الشرعية، ومنها: 
1- أن العقد صوري؛ إذ الصفقات تعقد على مبالغ ليست حقيقية؛ لأن السمسار لا يملك حقيقة المبلغ الذي وضعه للعميل، إذ إن المبلغ المرصود للعميل ما هو إلا مجرد التزام على السمسار وليس نقداً حقيقياً، فلا يتمكن العميل من سحبه أو الانتفاع به في غير المضاربة في العملات. 
والسبب في ذلك أن السمسار يدرك تماماً أن جميع عملائه الذين يضاربون في بورصة العملات لا يقصدون العملة لذاتها، ولا يُتوقع من أي منهم أن يدخل في هذا العقد لأجل الحصول على العملة، وإنما هم مضاربون يتداولون العملات بالأرقام قيدياً فيما بينهم للاستفادة من فروق الأسعار، وليس ثمة تسلم أو تسليم فعلي للعملات، ولأجل ذلك يستطيع السمسار أن يلتزم بأضعاف المبالغ الموجودة عنده فعلياً. 
فحقيقة العقد أن السمسار أقرض العميل ما ليس عنده، والعميل باع ما لا يملك. 
2- ولعدم تحقق التقابض الواجب شرعاً في مبادلة العملات، فالقيود المحاسبية التي تتم في هذه المعاملة لا يتحقق بها القبض الشرعي؛ ذلك أن القبض الواجب شرعاً في صرف النقود هو القبض الحقيقي ولا يكفي القبض الحكمي، عملاً بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: {بيعوا الذهب بالفضة كيف شئتم يدا بيد}رواه مسلم. والقيود المحاسبية لا يتحقق بها القبض الحقيقي للعملة إلا إذا كان مآلها إلى تسليمٍ فعلي للنقود وذلك بإجراء تسوية نهائية للحسابات بين طرفي المعاملة، وهذه التسوية لا تتم في الأسواق الفورية إلا بعد مرور يومي عمل من إجراء عملية الشراء أي من القيد المحاسبي الابتدائي، ولا يجوز لمشتري العملة أن يتصرف فيها قبل أن تتم هذه التسوية، وقد نص قرار مجمع الفقه الإسلامي على ذلك. والواقع في عقود المارجن أن ليس ثمة تسلمٌ ولا تسليم؛ وإنما مجرد قيود وتسوية آنية؛ لأن مشتري العملة لا يقصد الحصول على العملة أصلاً وإما مراده المضاربة بها، ولهذا فإنه يبيعها بعد لحظات من شرائه لها. 
3- ولأنه قرض جر منفعة، ووجه ذلك أن المبلغ المقدم من السمسار يكيف شرعاً على أنه قرض، والسمسار يستفيد من هذا القرض فائدة مشروطة من جهتين: 
الأولى: أنه يشترط على العميل أن يكون شراء العملات وبيعها عن طريقه، ليستفيد السمسار من عمولات البيع والشراء، فجمع العقد سلفاً –(وهو القرض) وبيعاً –(وهو السمسرة بأجر)، وقد نهى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن سلف وبيع، رواه الخمسة. 
والثانية: أنه يبيع العملة على العميل بسعر، ويشتريها منه بسعر أقل، فهو من يستفيد من فروق الأسعار بين البيع والشراء. 
4- ولأن هذا النوع من المعاملات يتعارض مع مقاصد الشريعة، فإن من أهم مقاصد الشريعة في البيوع حماية الأثمان من أن تتخذ سلعاً معدة للربح، لما يترتب على ذلك من الإضرار بعموم الناس، وهذا الضرر يطال بأثره البلدان والشعوب الإسلامية. 
ولعل من المناسب هنا الإشارة إلى ما ذكره ابن القيم –رحمه الله- عندما تحدث عن الضرر الناشئ عن المضاربة بالنقود، وكأنما هو يصف حالة التخبط التي تعيشها الأسواق المالية اليوم فيقول: ( والثمن هو المعيار الذي يعرف به تقويم الأموال، فيجب أن يكون محدوداً مضبوطاً لا يرتفع ولا ينخفض إذ لو كان الثمن يرتفع وينخفض كالسلع لم يكن لنا ثمن نعتبر به المبيعات بل الجميع سلع وحاجة الناس إلى ثمن يعتبرون به المبيعات حاجة ضرورية عامة وذلك لا يمكن إلا بسعر تعرف به القيمة وذلك لا يكون إلا بثمن تقوم به الأشياء ويستمر على حالة واحدة ولا يقوم هو بغيره إذ يصير سلعة يرتفع وينخفض فتفسد معاملات الناس ويقع الحلف ويشتد الضرر كما رأيت حد فساد معاملاتهم والضرر اللاحق بهم حين اتخذت الفلوس سلعة تعد للربح فعم الضرر وحصل الظلم، فالأثمان لا تقصد لأعيانها بل يقصد بها التواصل إلى السلع، فإذا صارت في نفسها سلعة تقصد لأعيانها فسد أمر الناس ). 
5- ولأنه قرض بفائدة، فالممول سواء أكان السمسار أم غيره يشترط على العميل أنه إذا باتت النقود التي أقرضه إياها لأكثر من ليلة، ولم يرد العميل القرض، أي لم يغلق الصفقة، فإنه يأخذ عليه فائدة مقابل المبالغ المبيتة، وهذا من الربا. 
ويعترض البعض على هذا الأمر باعتراضين: 
الأول: أن العميل بإمكانه أن يلتزم برد القرض وإغلاق الصفقة من دون تبييت. 
والجواب: أن مجرد الدخول بعقد فيه شرط فاسد لا يجوز، لأنه ذريعة إلى الوقوع في المحرم. 
والثاني: أن بعض شركات السمسرة تتنازل عن هذا الشرط، فلا تلزم العميل بدفع فوائد على المبالغ المبيتة، وهذه التي تسمى شركات البورصة الإسلامية. 
والجواب: أنه وإن انتفى هذا الشرط فيما بين السمسار والعميل فإن هذا الشرط يبقى قائماً بين السمسار والبنك الممول، ولو فرض انتفاؤه أيضاً فتبقى المحاذير الأخرى. 
وغاية ما تستطيع أن تتجنبه شركات المارجن الإسلامية هو المحذور الخامس، وأما بقية المحاذير فلا انفكاك عنها لكل من تعامل بطريقة المارجن، وعلى هذا فالمتاجرة بالعملات عن طريق ما يعرف بالمارجن محرم وإن سميت متاجرة إسلامية، والله أعلم.   
المتاجرة بالعملات (البورصة)
اريداجابه على هذا الاستفسار

----------


## عبدالكريم

ان شاء ستجد في هذا الموضوع كافة الفتاوي المتعلقة بسوق العملات ( منها الذي حلل ومنها الذي حرم ) لان المتاجرة في سوق العملات مسألة خلافية  , وعليك استشارة أهل العلم في ذلك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
وفقك الله أخي العزيز

----------


## adam222

عندي سؤال متأخر لكني لم اهتم به سابقا لان تعاملي كان دائما مع شركة وساطة واحدة تسمح بخسارة كامل الرصيد
بالنسبة للهامش المحجوز لماذا يختلف من شركة لاخرى وهل يمكنني ان اعتبر ان الشركة التي تحجز هامش اكبر من الرصيد تعتبر اكثر امانا بالنسبة للعميل 
طيب في حال كنت اعمل باستراتيجية هدفها 20 نقطة مثلا وبلا ستوب كيف يمكنني ان اضمن اكبر مساحة لتحرك السعر اذا كانت الشركة تحجز هامش كبير جدا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندي سؤال متأخر لكني لم اهتم به سابقا لان تعاملي كان دائما مع شركة وساطة واحدة تسمح بخسارة كامل الرصيد
> بالنسبة للهامش المحجوز لماذا يختلف من شركة لاخرى وهل يمكنني ان اعتبر ان الشركة التي تحجز هامش اكبر من الرصيد تعتبر اكثر امانا بالنسبة للعميل 
> طيب في حال كنت اعمل باستراتيجية هدفها 20 نقطة مثلا وبلا ستوب كيف يمكنني ان اضمن اكبر مساحة لتحرك السعر اذا كانت الشركة تحجز هامش كبير جدا

 
حجز الهامس يتعلق بحجم الرافعة , فكلما كبرت الرافعة كلما نقص الهامش المحجوز .  لذا اسأل شركتك عن امكانية تكبير الهامش وستستفيد منه كالتالي :  
نفرض ان الرافعة الان 1 :100 وعندما تدخل في عملية على اليورو مثلا ستجد ان الهامش المحجوز 1000 $ ( مثلا )  
اذا غيرت الرافعة ستلاحظ ان الهامش المحجوز اصبح 250 $  
سعنى انخفض الهامش المحجوز الى الربع , لانك كبرت الرافعة اربعة اضعاف  . 
و انا نصيحتي لك ان لا تشتغل باستراتيجية ما فيها ستوب لان هذا السوق ماله امان  
وفقك الله

----------


## heshaaam

عندى استفسار بخصوص الجنيه الذهب هل الوقت الحالى مناسب للشراء وكذلك هل اسعاره ثابتة او متافوتة عند التجار ياريت معلومات هل اشترى الان واحتفظ به والسعر هيعلى ولالا?

----------


## hosa2000

الغالي عبد الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه من خدمة لأخوانك ورزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب 
انا عندي كذا شركه مشترك فيها  ومن ضمن الشركات fxsol>> الشاهد كل ما ابغى افتح صفقه ما اقدر افتحها إلا ب10 إلى خمسين سنت فقط مع انه عندي حسابين ثانيين واقدر افتح العمليات لو النقطه ب 100 دولار والله اعلم صباحك جميل

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندى استفسار بخصوص الجنيه الذهب هل الوقت الحالى مناسب للشراء وكذلك هل اسعاره ثابتة او متافوتة عند التجار ياريت معلومات هل اشترى الان واحتفظ به والسعر هيعلى ولالا?

 
سعر الذهب في ارتفاع ما لم يكسر هذا الترند في الشارت المرفق ,  والله أعلم  
وهذا موضوع جميل للمتاجرة في الذهب   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85814.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الغالي عبد الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه من خدمة لأخوانك ورزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب 
> انا عندي كذا شركه مشترك فيها  ومن ضمن الشركات fxsol>> الشاهد كل ما ابغى افتح صفقه ما اقدر افتحها إلا ب10 إلى خمسين سنت فقط مع انه عندي حسابين ثانيين واقدر افتح العمليات لو النقطه ب 100 دولار والله اعلم صباحك جميل

 
حياك الله  
يمكنك ان تغير قيمة النقطة عن طرق تغيير العقد الافتراضي في البرنامج , طبعا التغير على حسب نوع برنامج التداول عندك وهل هو gts او ميتاتريدر  
gtd عن طريق تغيير في خصائص البرنامج وتغير قواعد الحساب وتجعل العقد الافتراضي كما تريد  
الميتاتريدر عندما تريد ان تفتح عملة تضغط على F9 , وتغير العقد كما تريد من خانة حجم العقد  
وفقك الله

----------


## hosa2000

اشكرك على سرعة استجابتك وجزاك الله خيرا  
ومبارك عليكم الشهر اخووك الحسين

----------


## adam222

> حجز الهامس يتعلق بحجم الرافعة , فكلما كبرت الرافعة كلما نقص الهامش المحجوز . لذا اسأل شركتك عن امكانية تكبير الهامش وستستفيد منه كالتالي :   نفرض ان الرافعة الان 1 :100 وعندما تدخل في عملية على اليورو مثلا ستجد ان الهامش المحجوز 1000 $ ( مثلا )   اذا غيرت الرافعة ستلاحظ ان الهامش المحجوز اصبح 250 $   سعنى انخفض الهامش المحجوز الى الربع , لانك كبرت الرافعة اربعة اضعاف .  و انا نصيحتي لك ان لا تشتغل باستراتيجية ما فيها ستوب لان هذا السوق ماله امان   وفقك الله

 الف شكر لك مشرفنا عبد الكريم وعذرا على التأخر في الرد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الف شكر لك مشرفنا عبد الكريم وعذرا على التأخر في الرد

   :Drive1:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

مبارك علينا وعليكم الشهر يا غالي  
تفبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام

----------


## mohamedsous

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
انا خبرتي في الفوركس صفر ولا اعرف من اين ابدأ وجدت في هذا المنتدي الرائع مواضيع كثيره  
ولكن لا اعرف العلاقه التي تربطها ببعض ارجو منك ان تدلني من اين ابدأ وأي كتاب اقرأ سيفيدني 
 اكثر  
وانا مش مستعجل ان شاء الله اتعلم بعد 5 سنين بس المهم اتعلم واتعلم صح 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد العزب

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
> انا خبرتي في الفوركس صفر ولا اعرف من اين ابدأ وجدت في هذا المنتدي الرائع مواضيع كثيره  
> ولكن لا اعرف العلاقه التي تربطها ببعض ارجو منك ان تدلني من اين ابدأ وأي كتاب اقرأ سيفيدني 
>  اكثر  
> وانا مش مستعجل ان شاء الله اتعلم بعد 5 سنين بس المهم اتعلم واتعلم صح 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تقلق اخي الحبيب باذن الله كلنا معك وتابع ما يكتب في المنتدى ولا تيأس من التعلم 
واليك هذا الموضوع خارطة طريق لك في التعلم باذن الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## mohamedsous

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لا تقلق اخي الحبيب باذن الله كلنا معك وتابع ما يكتب في المنتدى ولا تيأس من التعلم 
> واليك هذا الموضوع خارطة طريق لك في التعلم باذن الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

 جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد السريع ومشكور وان شاء الله هقرأ الموجود فيه بعنايه وليا عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## super genius

بغت اعرف شلون اسوي حساب ديمو بشركه فكسول

----------


## عبدالكريم

تريدين برنامج gts pro او الميتاتردر ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> بغت اعرف شلون اسوي حساب ديمو بشركه فكسول

  

> تريدين برنامج gts pro او الميتاتردر ؟

 https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/brokers/fxsolutions/demoaccounts

----------


## mohamedsous

السلام عليكم  
انا عندي سؤال ممكن يكون تافه بس برضو هسأله علشان عاوز افهم الفوركس 
انا لما بفتح حساب حقيقي في شركه وساطه بفتحه بالدولار وساعتها ممكن ابيع يورو او جنيه  
استرليني  
طاب دا بيحصل ازاي اني ابيع عمله هي مش معايا اصلا يعني انا معايا دولار ابيع ازاي جنيه 
 استرليني او يورو ؟ 
ومشكورين

----------


## kamelfo

> اخوانى المبتدئين - امثالى - انا مثلكم و تعلمت من المنتدى الكثير و الحمد لله و هذا شجعنى ان افتح هذا الموضوع . حتى تكون الاسئلة كلها فى مكان واحد نناقشها نحن المبتدؤن و يصححها الاساتذة اخى الغالى  بدون تردد و لا حرج  ضع سؤالك هنا  مهما كان   مهما كان   مهما كان   و ثق انك ستجد اجابة سريعة  ان شاء الله

 السلام عليكم  اخواني هناك بعض الاسفسارات في التحليل الفني 1 اريد معرفة مؤشر البايفوت 2 القليل من الشرح عن الستوكاستيك 3 مؤشر الزيجزاج 4 ماهي الاعدادات الافتراضية للمؤشرات وارجو الشرح اذا امكن وشكرا ورمضان مبارك :016:

----------


## mos

السلام عليكم ...اخواني شو يعني  (كسر الدعم اليومي واغلاق يومي اسفله يتحول الدعم الى مقاومه تلقائياً . اختراق المقاومه واغلاق يومي اعلى منه تتحول المقاومه الى دعم)
يا ليت شرح وافي وأذا أمكن شرح مع شارت بتكونو فضلتو( مشان تصل المعلومة بشكل واضح أكتر )

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> انا عندي سؤال ممكن يكون تافه بس برضو هسأله علشان عاوز افهم الفوركس 
> انا لما بفتح حساب حقيقي في شركه وساطه بفتحه بالدولار وساعتها ممكن ابيع يورو او جنيه  
> استرليني  
> طاب دا بيحصل ازاي اني ابيع عمله هي مش معايا اصلا يعني انا معايا دولار ابيع ازاي جنيه 
>  استرليني او يورو ؟ 
> ومشكورين

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
البيع هنا اسم مجازي للشراء العملة المقابلة  
يعني زوج اليورو دولار ( اقول مثلا )  
عندما نقول شراء زوج اليورو دولار فهذا يعني شراء اليورو , كذا تمام  
اذا قلنا بيع اليورو دولار , فهذا يعني شراء الدولار  . 
لان مسميات العملات ثابتة في الفوركس , والنظام على هيئة ازواج  
وفقك الله

----------


## mohamedsous

السلام عليكم  
اولا اسف لكثره اسئلتي لكن انا مش فاهم بجد مع اني ربحت اول 3 دولار ونص من الفوركس في اول 
 يوم ليا علي حساب وهمي طبعا لكن بصراحه مش فاهم انا ربحتهم ازاي انا اخترت اني اتداول في الزوج usd/jpy  واختر اني  
اشتري كان المؤشر اللي موجود في برنامج شركه fxsol لتداول العملات كل ما يزيد لاعلي انا اربح 
وكل ما ينزل لاسفل انا اخسر وانا بصراحه مش فاهم مش المفروض كان حصل العكس يعني انا  
هشتري ازاي لما القيمه تزيد انا اربح واخسر لما القيمه تقل ياريت حد يفهمني ياجماعه  
ومشكورين

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  اخواني هناك بعض الاسفسارات في التحليل الفني 1 اريد معرفة مؤشر البايفوت 2 القليل من الشرح عن الستوكاستيك 3 مؤشر الزيجزاج 4 ماهي الاعدادات الافتراضية للمؤشرات وارجو الشرح اذا امكن وشكرا ورمضان مبارك

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
تفضل هذا الرابط المهم   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30 
وان اردت التوسع في المؤشرات فعليك بهذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43915.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ...اخواني شو يعني  (كسر الدعم اليومي واغلاق يومي اسفله يتحول الدعم الى مقاومه تلقائياً . اختراق المقاومه واغلاق يومي اعلى منه تتحول المقاومه الى دعم)
> يا ليت شرح وافي وأذا أمكن شرح مع شارت بتكونو فضلتو( مشان تصل المعلومة بشكل واضح أكتر )

 
المقاومة هي المستوى المهم الذي ( فوق السعر ) والمفروض ان يرد السعر الى اسفل اذا ارتفع السعر ووصل له . 
الدعم عكس المقاومة : هي المستوى المهم الذي ( تحت السعر ) والمفروض ان يرد السعر الى اعلى اذا انخفض السعر ووصل له . 
طيب الان في المقاومة , ووصل لها السعر , ونحن قلنا انها المفروض ان ترد السعر الى اسفل , مثلا هذه المقاومة لم ترد السعر واخترقها العسر واصبحت تحت السعر ولم تصبح فوقه , ماذا نسميها هنا ؟ 
سنسيمها دعم ( لانها اصبحت تحت السعر ) وهنا ستعمل عمل الدعم المعرف في التعريف في الاعلى  
نفس السعر اذا اخترق السعر الدعم فانها ستصبح مقاومة للنفس السبب السابق  
للتوسع في هذا تفضل هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90819.html 
وفقك لله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> اولا اسف لكثره اسئلتي لكن انا مش فاهم بجد مع اني ربحت اول 3 دولار ونص من الفوركس في اول 
>  يوم ليا علي حساب وهمي طبعا لكن بصراحه مش فاهم انا ربحتهم ازاي انا اخترت اني اتداول في الزوج usd/jpy  واختر اني  
> اشتري كان المؤشر اللي موجود في برنامج شركه fxsol لتداول العملات كل ما يزيد لاعلي انا اربح 
> وكل ما ينزل لاسفل انا اخسر وانا بصراحه مش فاهم مش المفروض كان حصل العكس يعني انا  
> هشتري ازاي لما القيمه تزيد انا اربح واخسر لما القيمه تقل ياريت حد يفهمني ياجماعه  
> ومشكورين

 
صحيح كلامك  
انت اخترت ان تدخل شراء , فطبيعي كلما ارتفع السعر راح تكسب , وكلما انخفض راح تخسر لانك داخل شراء , والذي يدخل شراء يتوقع ان ترتفع العملة فيكسب  
طبعا انا شرحت لك البيع في المشاركة السابقة , والشاهد هنا ان الذي يبيع يتوقع انخفاض العملة , يعني اذا انخفض الزوج راح يكسب والعكس مع الخسارة  
انصحك يا اخي وبما انك مبتدأ بهذه الروابط المهمة لتعلم الفوركس  
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وفقك الله تعالى

----------


## mos

والله يا اخي عبد الكريم عم نتعبك معنا ....جواب شافي سلمت يداك

----------


## sultankhamis

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي عبدالكريم عندي بلاك بيري بولد 9700 وحاولت اشغل برنامج جي تي اس موبايل لفرع استراليا باتت محاولاتي بالفشل ولا ادري لماذا البرنامج لا يدعم هواتف البلاك بيري
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ادخل الى الدعم الفني للشركة يا أخي واعطهم رقم جوالك ونوع الجوال , وان شاء الله سيرسلوا لك رابط التحميل في رسالة خاصة  
وفقك الله

----------


## zaky-dz

السلام عليكم 
سؤال هل فيه أعضاء من الجزائر عندهم حسابات حقيقية ؟ بدي أعرف في أي بنك لازم أفتح حساب (حساب عادي او بالعماة الصعبة). مشكورين و رمضان مبارك لكال الاخوة

----------


## zaky-dz

> السلام عليكم  
> اولا اسف لكثره اسئلتي لكن انا مش فاهم بجد مع اني ربحت اول 3 دولار ونص من الفوركس في اول 
>  يوم ليا علي حساب وهمي طبعا لكن بصراحه مش فاهم انا ربحتهم ازاي انا اخترت اني اتداول في الزوج usd/jpy  واختر اني  
> اشتري كان المؤشر اللي موجود في برنامج شركه fxsol لتداول العملات كل ما يزيد لاعلي انا اربح 
> وكل ما ينزل لاسفل انا اخسر وانا بصراحه مش فاهم مش المفروض كان حصل العكس يعني انا  
> هشتري ازاي لما القيمه تزيد انا اربح واخسر لما القيمه تقل ياريت حد يفهمني ياجماعه  
> ومشكورين

 السلام عليكم أخي أنا مبتدئ مثلك بس فهمت استفسارك
اللي حصل معك أنو شريت الدولار مقابل الين فعندما ارثفع السعر ربحت.
مثلا لنفرض انك اشتريت بسعر 1.222بمعنى انك دفعت 1.222 ين مقابل كل دولار اشتريته. و بالتالي ستنتظر ارتفاع السعر اكثر مثلا 1.300لتبيع اي أنك ستقبض 1.300 مقابل كل دولار الدي كنت قد اشتريته في البداية بسعر 1.222و باتالي حققت الربح. و العكس  لو انخفط السعر .
اتمنئ أن أكون قد وفقت و السلام عليكم

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله ..اخي عبد الكريم اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه المساعدة انت وكاتب الموضوع الاستاذ احمد ...والاستاذ ابو خالد صاحب استراتيجية التشبعات بصراحة انتم تبذلون جهذا كبيرا في سبيل توعية الشباب العربي في مجال الاعمال والتجارة والاستثمار ..ارجو من الله ان يزيد عملكم هذا في ميزان حسناتكم ....وشكرالهذا الموقع الرائد والذي تعلمت منه الكثير وساظل وفيا له طوال حياتي ان شاء الله .....شكرا ورمضان كريم :015:

----------


## sultankhamis

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤال هل فيه أعضاء من الجزائر عندهم حسابات حقيقية ؟ بدي أعرف في أي بنك لازم أفتح حساب (حساب عادي او بالعماة الصعبة). مشكورين و رمضان مبارك لكال الاخوة

 
اعتقد ان الحكومة عندكم تمنع التحويل الى الخارج عن طريق التحويل البنكي العادي  
لكن سمعنا عن بعض البنوك ( لا اذكر اسمها ) تصدر بطاقات الكترونية يمكنك ان تستعملها للتحويل الخارجي  
اسأل عن هذه البنوك , وطبعا توجد نوعان من البطاقات : بطاقات الدفع المسبق وهذه لا يتم قبولها عند أغلب شركات الوساطة , وبطاقات دبت كارد وبطاقات الكردت كارد , وهذه تثبل ان شاء الله في اغلب شركات الوساطة  
بطاقات الدبت كارد او الكردت كارد تكون مربوطة بحساب فتنبه لهذه النقطة  
وفقك الله

----------


## mos

سؤال أخي عبد الكريم هاد شارت اسبوعي لليورو ......الترند نازل (خط 1+2 ) أم صاعد (3 ) أنو الصح .........وعندي سؤال اخر بالنسبة للترند المتذبذب(الافقي)  كيف منرسم عليه خطوط الفبيوناتشي يلي بعرفو انو الترند الصاعد منرسم من الاسفل للاعلى يعني خط ال100 تحت والنازل بالعكس طيب الترند الافقي شلون منرسم الفيبو ؟؟

----------


## zaky-dz

السلام عليكم أيها الأفاضل
 أحتاج مساعدة بخصوص كيفية فتح و غلق صفقة على منصة ميتاتريد4 . وكدلك كيفية معرفة معلومات الرصيد . (بيانات. الهامش المستخدم و حجم العقد و قيمة الربح أو الخسارة ...الخ لكل صفقة).
 مع العلم أنني اطلعت على موضوع في المنتدى يخص شرح برنامج الميتاتريد4 لكنه لايتطرق الى عملية التداول.و أخيرا كل الشكر للله عز و جل .ثم للقائمين. علئ هدا المنتدى و الدي أصبح للكثيرين المصدر رقم واحد لتعلم الفركس و انا منهم.
                                                                مع خالص تحياتي. رمضان مبارك

----------


## zaky-dz

> اعتقد ان الحكومة عندكم تمنع التحويل الى الخارج عن طريق التحويل البنكي العادي  
> لكن سمعنا عن بعض البنوك ( لا اذكر اسمها ) تصدر بطاقات الكترونية يمكنك ان تستعملها للتحويل الخارجي  
> اسأل عن هذه البنوك , وطبعا توجد نوعان من البطاقات : بطاقات الدفع المسبق وهذه لا يتم قبولها عند أغلب شركات الوساطة , وبطاقات دبت كارد وبطاقات الكردت كارد , وهذه تثبل ان شاء الله في اغلب شركات الوساطة  
> بطاقات الدبت كارد او الكردت كارد تكون مربوطة بحساب فتنبه لهذه النقطة  
> وفقك الله

              مشكور أخي عبد الكريم. على الرد و هل هده الباقات تصلح للسحب و الايداع.؟
                    تحياتي لك  مجددا . :Good:

----------


## mos

> السلام عليكم أيها الأفاضل
>  أحتاج مساعدة بخصوص كيفية فتح و غلق صفقة على منصة ميتاتريد4 . وكدلك كيفية معرفة معلومات الرصيد . (بيانات. الهامش المستخدم و حجم العقد و قيمة الربح أو الخسارة ...الخ لكل صفقة).
>  مع العلم أنني اطلعت على موضوع في المنتدى يخص شرح برنامج الميتاتريد4 لكنه لايتطرق الى عملية التداول.و أخيرا كل الشكر للله عز و جل .ثم للقائمين. علئ هدا المنتدى و الدي أصبح للكثيرين المصدر رقم واحد لتعلم الفركس و انا منهم.
>                                                                 مع خالص تحياتي. رمضان مبارك

 والله السؤال كنت بدي اسألو بعد الاجابة على سؤالي يلي فوق ........ان شاء الله لائي الجواب ئلي وئلك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سؤال أخي عبد الكريم هاد شارت اسبوعي لليورو ......الترند نازل (خط 1+2 ) أم صاعد (3 ) أنو الصح .........وعندي سؤال اخر بالنسبة للترند المتذبذب(الافقي)  كيف منرسم عليه خطوط الفبيوناتشي يلي بعرفو انو الترند الصاعد منرسم من الاسفل للاعلى يعني خط ال100 تحت والنازل بالعكس طيب الترند الافقي شلون منرسم الفيبو ؟؟

 
كل الترندات صحيحة  :Big Grin:  , وكل ترند يمثل مستوى مهم .  
يعني الترند 1 , 2 هابطة , وهي الاكبر , بينما 3 صاعد وهو الصغير  
يعني نقول ان الترند العام هابط ( بدليل 1 , 2 ) , لكن اليورو واجه بعض التصحيح الصعودي الى الاعلى , وكون الترند رقم 3 . 
يعني الصعود والهبوط نسبي ( على حسب حجم الترند الذي تعتمد عليه ) 
بالنسبة للفايبو فهو يتعلق بنفس النقطة السابقة ( الهبوط والصعود النسبي )  
قبل ان نشرح هذه النقطة لازم تفهم الفايبو وفكرته الاول . 
الفايبو نستخدمه عندما نواجه ترند في اتجاه ما ثم اردنا لاحظنا ان صحح وارتد من نقطة معينة ونحن نريد ان نقيس مدى هذا التصحيح ( يجب ان تفهم هذه النقطة لكي تفهم الفايبو )  
طيب نأتي الى الفايبو , ونفهم كيف نرسمه .  
اذا كانت الموجة هابطة فاننا نضع 100 في الاعلى والصفر في الاسفل .  
واذا كانت الموجة صاعدة نضع 100 في الاسقل , والصفر في الاعلى  
نأتي الى الشارت هنا , وتذكر كلامي عن الترندات الهابطة والصاعدة 1 , 2 ,  3  
نحن اتفقنا على ان 1 , 2 هابطة صحيح ؟ فلو اردنا ان نقيس الفايبو لهما لنرى كم ممكن ان يصححوا فاننا نضع 100 في الاعلى ( القمة ) والصفر في الاسفل *( القاع )  
طيب 3 صاعد ونريد ان نقيس الفايبو له , هنا سنظع 100 في الاسفل والصفر في الاعلى لنرى تصححيات الفايبو له  
وهذا رابط مفيد لكي تتوسع في الفايبو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم أيها الأفاضل
>  أحتاج مساعدة بخصوص كيفية فتح و غلق صفقة على منصة ميتاتريد4 . وكدلك كيفية معرفة معلومات الرصيد . (بيانات. الهامش المستخدم و حجم العقد و قيمة الربح أو الخسارة ...الخ لكل صفقة).
>  مع العلم أنني اطلعت على موضوع في المنتدى يخص شرح برنامج الميتاتريد4 لكنه لايتطرق الى عملية التداول.و أخيرا كل الشكر للله عز و جل .ثم للقائمين. علئ هدا المنتدى و الدي أصبح للكثيرين المصدر رقم واحد لتعلم الفركس و انا منهم.
>                                                                 مع خالص تحياتي. رمضان مبارك

  

> والله السؤال كنت بدي اسألو بعد الاجابة على سؤالي يلي فوق ........ان شاء الله لائي الجواب ئلي وئلك

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لفتح عملية على الميتاتريدرلها عدة طرق  
ابسطها تضغط على  F9 او تجد في الاعلى ايقونة ( امر جديد )  
بعد الضغط على احدها ستخرج لك نافدة ( كما في الصورة )  تستطيع ان تختار منها العملة , وحجم العقد , وتختار بيع او شراء    
بالنسبة لبيانات العملية التي فتحها او غيرها من الامور التي سألت عنها ستجدها بعد تفتح نافدة ( محطة طرفية )

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مشكور أخي عبد الكريم. على الرد و هل هده الباقات تصلح للسحب و الايداع.؟
>                     تحياتي لك  مجددا .

 
والله يا غالي هذه يجيب عنها البنك نفسه  
أو ارسل الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي , وان شاء الله يساعدوك في هذه المشكلة  
اسأل الله لك التوفيق

----------


## eltrras

اخى الكريم انا مبتدىء
وعايز اعرف ازاى استخدم الفيبوناتشى انا بعرف ارسمة لكن عايز اعرف ازاى استخدمة كدعم ومقاومة
ارجو من حضرتك ان تجاوبنى ولا ترسل لى موضوع الفيبوناتشى لانة كبير وملىء بالردود ولا استفيد منه
خير الكلام ما قل ودل منك أخى الكريم
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mos

> كل الترندات صحيحة  , وكل ترند يمثل مستوى مهم .   يعني الترند 1 , 2 هابطة , وهي الاكبر , بينما 3 صاعد وهو الصغير   يعني نقول ان الترند العام هابط ( بدليل 1 , 2 ) , لكن اليورو واجه بعض التصحيح الصعودي الى الاعلى , وكون الترند رقم 3 .  يعني الصعود والهبوط نسبي ( على حسب حجم الترند الذي تعتمد عليه )  بالنسبة للفايبو فهو يتعلق بنفس النقطة السابقة ( الهبوط والصعود النسبي )   قبل ان نشرح هذه النقطة لازم تفهم الفايبو وفكرته الاول .  الفايبو نستخدمه عندما نواجه ترند في اتجاه ما ثم اردنا لاحظنا ان صحح وارتد من نقطة معينة ونحن نريد ان نقيس مدى هذا التصحيح ( يجب ان تفهم هذه النقطة لكي تفهم الفايبو )   طيب نأتي الى الفايبو , ونفهم كيف نرسمه .   اذا كانت الموجة هابطة فاننا نضع 100 في الاعلى والصفر في الاسفل .   واذا كانت الموجة صاعدة نضع 100 في الاسقل , والصفر في الاعلى   نأتي الى الشارت هنا , وتذكر كلامي عن الترندات الهابطة والصاعدة 1 , 2 , 3   نحن اتفقنا على ان 1 , 2 هابطة صحيح ؟ فلو اردنا ان نقيس الفايبو لهما لنرى كم ممكن ان يصححوا فاننا نضع 100 في الاعلى ( القمة ) والصفر في الاسفل *( القاع )   طيب 3 صاعد ونريد ان نقيس الفايبو له , هنا سنظع 100 في الاسفل والصفر في الاعلى لنرى تصححيات الفايبو له   وهذا رابط مفيد لكي تتوسع في الفايبو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html

 يا الله جواب كافي ووافي سلمت يداك .........بالنسبة لموضو الفيبو اخي عبد الكريم انا قارئو وعارفو منيح بس بالنسبة الفايبو نستخدمه عندما نواجه ترند في اتجاه ما ثم اردنا لاحظنا ان صحح وارتد من نقطة معينة ونحن نريد ان نقيس مدى هذا التصحيح ( يجب ان تفهم هذه النقطة لكي تفهم الفايبو ) هي الشغلة سمعان فيها بس مالي عرفان أنو هي النقطة الاساسية في فهم الفبيو بتمنا تفيدني فيها او تعطيني روابط أفهم منها كيف بعرف  كسر الترند وماذا يعني حركة التصحيح و وكيف بعرفا  واذا صعب عليي فهم نقطة معينة انت لها  :Big Grin:  وكتر خيرك على كل شي  :Icon26:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخى الكريم انا مبتدىء
> وعايز اعرف ازاى استخدم الفيبوناتشى انا بعرف ارسمة لكن عايز اعرف ازاى استخدمة كدعم ومقاومة
> ارجو من حضرتك ان تجاوبنى ولا ترسل لى موضوع الفيبوناتشى لانة كبير وملىء بالردود ولا استفيد منه
> خير الكلام ما قل ودل منك أخى الكريم
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 
اذا تعرف ترسمه ممتاز  
كيف تستخدمه كدعم ومقاومة ؟  
عندما ترسم الفايبو على الترند , سنلاحظ ان هناك مستويات فايبو فوق السعرومستويات فايبو تحت السعر  
23.6  +  38.2  +  50.0  +  61.8  +  76.4 ومستوى الصفر والمائة  
ما كان من هذه المستويات فوق السعر فهو مستوى مقاومة مهم , وما كان تحت السعر فهو مستوى دعم مهم  
واقوى مستوى على الاطلاق في مستويات الفيبو هو مستوى 61.8  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يا الله جواب كافي ووافي سلمت يداك .........بالنسبة لموضو الفيبو اخي عبد الكريم انا قارئو وعارفو منيح بس بالنسبة الفايبو نستخدمه عندما نواجه ترند في اتجاه ما ثم اردنا لاحظنا ان صحح وارتد من نقطة معينة ونحن نريد ان نقيس مدى هذا التصحيح ( يجب ان تفهم هذه النقطة لكي تفهم الفايبو ) هي الشغلة سمعان فيها بس مالي عرفان أنو هي النقطة الاساسية في فهم الفبيو بتمنا تفيدني فيها او تعطيني روابط أفهم منها كيف بعرف  كسر الترند وماذا يعني حركة التصحيح و وكيف بعرفا  واذا صعب عليي فهم نقطة معينة انت لها  وكتر خيرك على كل شي

 
والله يا غالي ما فهمت سؤالك بالضبط  :Big Grin:  
عموما هذا موضوع لي شارح فيه الترند , تفضل اقرأه وان شاء الله تجد فيه جوابك , واذا ما لقيت انا في الخدمة  :Regular Smile:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90819.html

----------


## mos

كتاب اكثر من رائح اخي عبد الكريم ...........سؤالي كان انو شلون بعرف حركة التصحيح بواسطة خطوط الفايبو وشلون بعرف مدة هالحركة .........وشلون بعرف الترند اذا انكسر او لأ .......وبالنسبة للفايبو اذا كان السعر متذبذب ما فينا نحدد الاتجاه العام ونرسم على اساسو وبعرف انو اسألتي عن الترند كترت بس مو دائما بكون الترند واضح بالنسبة لمبتدأ  وحابب اسأل عن هاد الشارت هل هو صاعد او نازل والله محيرني يعني أنو اقوة واذا حبيت ارسم عليه الفيبو ارسم على اساس صاعد او هابط ؟؟ هي اسئلتي  :Big Grin:

----------


## eltrras

طيب أخى الكريم شكرا على اهتمامك وردك على  بس عندى سؤال أخر
لما السعر بيصحح حتى مستوى 23.6 وارتد من هذا المستوى لانة مقاومة بعتبر المستوى صفر دعم؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال تانى
بعرف منين ان السعر اخترق مقاومة معينة او كسر دعم معين بشمعة كاملة ولا بمجرد ذيلها يخترق او يكون جسم الشمعة كامل فوق او تحت المستوى؟؟؟؟
وشكرا اخ عبد الكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> كتاب اكثر من رائح اخي عبد الكريم ...........سؤالي كان انو شلون بعرف حركة التصحيح بواسطة خطوط الفايبو وشلون بعرف مدة هالحركة .........وشلون بعرف الترند اذا انكسر او لأ .......وبالنسبة للفايبو اذا كان السعر متذبذب ما فينا نحدد الاتجاه العام ونرسم على اساسو وبعرف انو اسألتي عن الترند كترت بس مو دائما بكون الترند واضح بالنسبة لمبتدأ  وحابب اسأل عن هاد الشارت هل هو صاعد او نازل والله محيرني يعني أنو اقوة واذا حبيت ارسم عليه الفيبو ارسم على اساس صاعد او هابط ؟؟ هي اسئلتي

  

> طيب أخى الكريم شكرا على اهتمامك وردك على  بس عندى سؤال أخر
> لما السعر بيصحح حتى مستوى 23.6 وارتد من هذا المستوى لانة مقاومة بعتبر المستوى صفر دعم؟؟؟؟؟
> سؤال تانى
> بعرف منين ان السعر اخترق مقاومة معينة او كسر دعم معين بشمعة كاملة ولا بمجرد ذيلها يخترق او يكون جسم الشمعة كامل فوق او تحت المستوى؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا اخ عبد الكريم

 
في الشارت الذي ارفقته يا أخي توجد موجتين  
الاول هابطة وهي الكبيرة وانا رسمت عليها الفايبو وانظر كيف رسمته , وركز اين وضعت مستويات الصفر والمائة  
طبعا توجد موجة صاعدة , وه تصحيح للموجة الهابطة الكبيرة نفسها , وحدث فيها تصحيح كذلك , لذلك نعتبرها موجة صاعدة مستقلة وممكن نرسم عليها الفايبو كذالك وهو ما رسمنه بالفعل في الشارت الثاني      
طيب ايهما الاصح ؟؟؟  
كل الرسومات صحيحة , وانت ستلاحظ كيف سيتعامل الشارت مع المستويات المذكورة , وطبعا في محللين يقولون ان الصحيح هو ما يتوافق مع مدى متاجرتك انت , يعني لو انت متاجر طويل الامد واهدافك كبيرة وستوباتك كبيرة بردو فستأخد الشارت الكبير , واذا كانت متاجرتك اقل فتأخد الشارت اللي اصغر وممكن بردو تصغر الفريم , فتدخل على اليومي او الاربع ساعات وهكذا . 
الذي افضله انا ان ترسم كل المستويات , وتأخد المستويات كلها , ثم تنتقل الى فريم اصغر وتبدأ متاجرتك , واقوى مستوى هو الذي يجمع ما بين مستوين فايبو , يعني مستوى جاء من الموجة الكبيرة الاولى وفي نفس الوقت جاء من الموجة التي اصغر منها , وهنا نطلق عليه مستوى كلستر او مستوى قوي جدا . 
لاحظ الرسم ولاحظ المستويات التي انطبق عليها مستوين او اكثر .    
بالنسبة للترند فيكسر - والله أعلم  - اذا اغلقت شمعة بعده او اكثر ( طبعا الذيول ) لا تنفع هنا , يعني لازم جسم الشمعة يكسر الترند او الدعم او المقاومة   

> طيب أخى الكريم شكرا على اهتمامك وردك على بس عندى سؤال أخر
> لما السعر بيصحح حتى مستوى 23.6 وارتد من هذا المستوى لانة مقاومة بعتبر المستوى صفر دعم؟؟؟؟؟

 نعم صحيح  :Regular Smile:  , طبعا نحن لا نستطيع ان نرسم الفايبو حتى يصحح السعر الى مستوى 23.6 على الاقل , يعني اذا السعر ما وصل وصحح الى هذا المستوى لا نستطيع ان نقول هذا فايبو وهذه مستوياته , لازم يصل الى اول مستوى لنقول ان التصحيح قد بدأ  :Regular Smile:  
وفقك الله

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم .بالنسبة للشموع والله يااخي مافهمت حتى الان كيف يتم تكون الشمعة فمنهم من قال ان سعر الافتتاح يعني فتح الصفقة والاغلاق هو اغلاق الصفقة هل هذا صحيح ...ومنهم من قال الافتتاح هو بداية المتاجرة .اذا كانت خضراء يعني التجار بدءو الشراء ..فلم افهم حتى الان الية تكون الشمعة ...فارجو المساعدة اذا امكن ...وشكرا

----------


## super genius

> تريدين برنامج gts pro او الميتاتردر ؟

 مشكور عالرد بس بصراحه انا ماني عارفه شنو الفرق بين البرنامجين ولا ادري شنو الافضل بينهم لي كمبتدأه ؟ 
اتمنى تساعدني

----------


## super genius

وبغيت اعرف شنو الحساب الاسلامي

----------


## mos

طيب اخي الكريم شكرا لاهتمامك وردك علي  :Big Grin:   الكسر فهمتو اذا اغلقت شمعو او اكثر فوق او تحت الترند طبعا حسب الترند اذا صاعد الشمعة تغلق تحت وبالعكس   بس هي النقطة مافهمتها  :016:  وانا بعتذر على كثرة الاسئلة  طبعا نحن لا نستطيع ان نرسم الفايبو حتى يصحح السعر الى مستوى 23.6 على الاقل , يعني اذا السعر ما وصل وصحح الى هذا المستوى لا نستطيع ان نقول هذا فايبو وهذه مستوياته , لازم يصل الى اول مستوى لنقول ان التصحيح قد بدأ  :Regular Smile:  
 فهمتها

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم .بالنسبة للشموع والله يااخي مافهمت حتى الان كيف يتم تكون الشمعة فمنهم من قال ان سعر الافتتاح يعني فتح الصفقة والاغلاق هو اغلاق الصفقة هل هذا صحيح ...ومنهم من قال الافتتاح هو بداية المتاجرة .اذا كانت خضراء يعني التجار بدءو الشراء ..فلم افهم حتى الان الية تكون الشمعة ...فارجو المساعدة اذا امكن ...وشكرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الشمعة يا أخي لا علاقة لها علاقة مباشرة بسعر افتتاح صفقة ما او اغلاقها , هي متعلقة بسعر في فترة زمنية معينة  
يعني لو فتحت شارت الساعة على اي عملة , وعند بداية الساعة بالضبط ستلاخظ تكون شمعة جديدة , السعر الاول في الثانية الاولى من الشمعة واول سعر في هذه الساعة هو سعر الافتتاح , وبعدها يبدأ السوق في الارتفاع والانخفاض على حسب الطلب والعرض .  
طبعا في نهاية الساعة بالضبط ستغلق الشمعة , وآخر سعر سجلته في الثانية الاخيرة من هذه الساعة هو سعر الاغلاق  
طيب اذا كان سعر الاغلاق اقل من سعر الافتتاح فنسيمها شمعة هابطة ( حمراء ) , واذا كان سعر الاغلاق اعلى من سعر الافتتاح سنسميها شمعة صاعدة .  
والذيول التي اعى واسفل الشمعة هذه اسعار وصلها السعر وثم ارتد منها واغلق اقل متها او اعلى منها ,  
طبعا ولكي تفهم كلامي بالضبط افتح شارت لاي عملة , وافضل ان يكون على فريم صغير ( دقيقة او خمس دقائق ولاحظ كيف تتكون الشموع في الافتتاح والاغلاق .  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مشكور عالرد بس بصراحه انا ماني عارفه شنو الفرق بين البرنامجين ولا ادري شنو الافضل بينهم لي كمبتدأه ؟ 
> اتمنى تساعدني

 
الميتاتريدر للتحليل وللتعليم وعرض الشارتات   , وهو افضل من حي تي اس  في هذه النقطة . 
الجي تي اس تحتاجينه لتعلم تنفيد العمليات ووضع الستوب او الاهداف ونحوه , يعني اا اردت تعلم التنفيد او المتاجرة فهو الانسب  
طبعا لا توجد مشكلة من فتح حسابين وتختاري ما يناسبك  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وبغيت اعرف شنو الحساب الاسلامي

 
في الحسابات الربوية اذا فتحت عملية وتركتها الى ما بعد منتصف الليل تقريبا تحسب عليك فائدة ربوية , وطلعا كل يوم تترك فيه العملية مفتوحة تحسب هذه الفائدة . 
الحسابات الاسلامية - ولله الحمد - لا توجد هذه النقطة .

----------


## عبدالكريم

> طيب اخي الكريم شكرا لاهتمامك وردك علي   الكسر فهمتو اذا اغلقت شمعو او اكثر فوق او تحت الترند طبعا حسب الترند اذا صاعد الشمعة تغلق تحت وبالعكس   بس هي النقطة مافهمتها  وانا بعتذر على كثرة الاسئلة  طبعا نحن لا نستطيع ان نرسم الفايبو حتى يصحح السعر الى مستوى 23.6 على الاقل , يعني اذا السعر ما وصل وصحح الى هذا المستوى لا نستطيع ان نقول هذا فايبو وهذه مستوياته , لازم يصل الى اول مستوى لنقول ان التصحيح قد بدأ  
>  فهمتها

 
انظر الى هذا الشارت وكيف رسمت الفايبو , وهو رسم خاطئ لان التصحيح لم يصل الى اول مستوى وهو مستوى 23.6 
وفقك الله

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
قبل فتره قرأت موضوع في المنتدى ( لا أدري في أي مكان بالضبط ) عن امكانيه اظهار الزوج بشكل عكسي عالشارت . وذلك باستبدال العمله الأساس مكان العمله الأخرى المقابله . مثال : الدولار / اليورو ، الين / الدولار
 الين / الاسترليني ، الخ  .  أرجو أن أجد عند أحد الاخوان هذا الرابط أو أي معلومه بهذا الخصوص . و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## mos

> انظر الى هذا الشارت وكيف رسمت الفايبو , وهو رسم خاطئ لان التصحيح لم يصل الى اول مستوى وهو مستوى 23.6  وفقك الله

 هلأ فهمت عليك شو يعني التصحيح  :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ... 
> قبل فتره قرأت موضوع في المنتدى ( لا أدري في أي مكان بالضبط ) عن امكانيه اظهار الزوج بشكل عكسي عالشارت . وذلك باستبدال العمله الأساس مكان العمله الأخرى المقابله . مثال : الدولار / اليورو ، الين / الدولار
>  الين / الاسترليني ، الخ  .  أرجو أن أجد عند أحد الاخوان هذا الرابط أو أي معلومه بهذا الخصوص . و جزاكم الله خيرا

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
مارمت علي يا غالي والله  
و لو لقيتها سارسلها لك ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هلأ فهمت عليك شو يعني التصحيح

 الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ahmed4781

السلام عليكم لى سوال ورجو ان اجد اجابه  هل يوجد وظائف فى شركات الفوركس عن طريق الانترنت  وما المطلوب من الشخص اذا كان يوجد  وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم لى سوال ورجو ان اجد اجابه  هل يوجد وظائف فى شركات الفوركس عن طريق الانترنت  وما المطلوب من الشخص اذا كان يوجد  وجزاكم الله خير

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اجبت على نفس السؤال في هذا الموضوع قبل قليل  :Regular Smile:  
الرجاء الدخول على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105193.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ... 
> قبل فتره قرأت موضوع في المنتدى ( لا أدري في أي مكان بالضبط ) عن امكانيه اظهار الزوج بشكل عكسي عالشارت . وذلك باستبدال العمله الأساس مكان العمله الأخرى المقابله . مثال : الدولار / اليورو ، الين / الدولار
>  الين / الاسترليني ، الخ  .  أرجو أن أجد عند أحد الاخوان هذا الرابط أو أي معلومه بهذا الخصوص . و جزاكم الله خيرا

  

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> مارمت علي يا غالي والله  
> و لو لقيتها سارسلها لك ان شاء الله

 
ادخل  على هذا الموقع , ثم اكتب العملة كما تريدها , وسيظهر لك الشارت كما كتبت   http://www.google.com/finance 
هذا مثال بعد قلب اليورو دولار   http://www.google.com/finance?q=usdeur

----------


## eltrras

ممكن اخى الكريم تتفضل على وتجيبلى أستراتيجيات السكالبينج الفعالة
(مثلا افضل الاستراتيجيات على فريم الربع ساعة) وتكون فعالة الى الان لانى بحب هذا الشارت جدا وخصوصا على اليورو\ين
وارجو اضا افضل المؤشرات من وجهة نظرك فى استخدامها على نفس الفريم
ولك جزيل الشكر وعفوا انى ضايقتك بأسألتى الكثيرة أخى

----------


## T.SH

جزاك  الله  كل خير     
  كلمه  رائع   لا  تعطيك  حقك     
  عطاء  بلا  حدود   استاذنا

----------


## eltrras

ارجو منكم الرد على باستراتيجيات السكالبينج(فريم الربع ساعة)

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن اخى الكريم تتفضل على وتجيبلى أستراتيجيات السكالبينج الفعالة
> (مثلا افضل الاستراتيجيات على فريم الربع ساعة) وتكون فعالة الى الان لانى بحب هذا الشارت جدا وخصوصا على اليورو\ين
> وارجو اضا افضل المؤشرات من وجهة نظرك فى استخدامها على نفس الفريم
> ولك جزيل الشكر وعفوا انى ضايقتك بأسألتى الكثيرة أخى

  

> ارجو منكم الرد على باستراتيجيات السكالبينج(فريم الربع ساعة)

 
هذا الموضوع فيه بعض طرق الاسكالبنج   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84718.html 
وان اردت رأي فلا تستخدم الا هذه الطريقة التي يعمل بها في هذه الورشة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32010.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزاك  الله  كل خير     
>   كلمه  رائع   لا  تعطيك  حقك     
>   عطاء  بلا  حدود   استاذنا

 واياك أخي العزيز  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eltrras

شكرا اخ عبدالكريم وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
ولو انت معك مؤشرات مفيدة نعلم انك لن تبخل بها اخى

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا اخ عبدالكريم وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
> ولو انت معك مؤشرات مفيدة نعلم انك لن تبخل بها اخى

 
والله يا غالي  لا انصحك بان تعتمد على المؤشرات لانها تابعة للسعر  :Regular Smile:  
ان كان لابد من الاستعانة ببعض المؤشرات لا تخرج من المؤشرات الافتراضية للميتاتريدر 
وفقك الله

----------


## eltrras

عندى سؤال عن اخبار يوم الجمعة فى خبرين اريد انا افهمهم وهما:
(1)
Jackson Hole Symposium والوقت بتاعة مكتوب فية day 2
(2)Fed Chairman Bernanke Speaks مش فاهم معنى الخبر ده وكمان هو خبر كلامى اجيبة منين؟؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

انت بتقرأ المفكرة الاقنصادية في المواقع الاجنبية ونحن عاملين هذه الاخبار باللغة العربية   :Big Grin:  , وكل خبر معاه ملخص لنوع الخبر وكيف يؤثر على السوق   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
ادخل على الموقع , وكل خبر ستجد بجواره زر مكبر , اضغط عليه وستخرج لك كل التفاصيل  
وهذا الرابط في شرح موسع للمفكرة  :Big Grin:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75225.html 
بالنسبة للخبر الثاني تحديدا فهذه شهادة رئيس البنك الامريكي بين برنانكي واخونا رمضان غنيم نقل ملخص كلامه في هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1823439-85-post.html

----------


## Ordla

السلام عليكم 
المرجو توضيح مايلي
عندما أقول نسبة مخاطرة 5% هذا يعني خسارة 5% من الرسمال بالنسبة لعدد معينمن النقاط.
كم عدد هذه النقاط؟
مثلا دخلت صفقة هدفي 40 نقطة، الستوب قد يكون 20 أو 50 أو 120نقطة أو لا يوجد ستوب، نسبة المخاطرة 5%: كيف أحدد هذه النسبة 
أخذ الرسمال مضروف في هذه النسبة ، جيد، ومن هنا كيف أحدد قيمة النقطة التي لا يجب أن أتجاوزها كي أبقى في نسبة 5%؟

----------


## ديوان الباشا

كيف نحسب المارجن على رافعه 1:400

----------


## mos

شو يعني سكالبينج ؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم 
> المرجو توضيح مايلي
> عندما أقول نسبة مخاطرة 5% هذا يعني خسارة 5% من الرسمال بالنسبة لعدد معينمن النقاط.
> كم عدد هذه النقاط؟
> مثلا دخلت صفقة هدفي 40 نقطة، الستوب قد يكون 20 أو 50 أو 120نقطة أو لا يوجد ستوب، نسبة المخاطرة 5%: كيف أحدد هذه النسبة 
> أخذ الرسمال مضروف في هذه النسبة ، جيد، ومن هنا كيف أحدد قيمة النقطة التي لا يجب أن أتجاوزها كي أبقى في نسبة 5%؟

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
عدد هذه النقاط على حسب رصيدك اولا وعلى حسب حجم الدخول ثانيا  
وان كنت افضل ان تحسب بالعكس  :Regular Smile:  
يعني نحدد نقطة الستوب في العملية اولا , مثلا نقول ان الستوب 50  نقطة , ويجب ان يكون الستوب صارما ولا يتجاوزه , وكيفية تحدد 50 نقطة ( او اكثر او اقل ) عليك انت بالذات وعلى طريقة عملك  
يعني الستوب يجب ان يكون الرقم اذي اذا ارتد اليه السوق فهذا يعن ان دخولي خاطئ ويجب ان نخرج من هذه العملية  
بعد تحديد الستوب نأتي الى رأس المال , ونحسب كم نسبة 5 % منه  
مثلا اذا كان رأس المال 1000 $ , فان 5 % تساوي 50 دولار , تمام ؟ 
طيب نأتي هنا الى عدد نقاط الستوب ونقسمها على نسبة الخسارة بالدولار  
50 نقطة ستوب ( قسمة على ) 50 $ ( اللي هي 5 % من حسابي ) . الناتج يساوي 1  
هذا ( 1 ) هو حجم نقطة العقد الذي يجب ان ادخل بها في هذه العملية . 
يعني ندخل في هذه العملية وحجم العقد ميني ( النقطة بـ1 دولار ) والستوب 50 نقطة , واذا ضرب الستوب يعني خسرنا 50 $ من الحساب وهي تساوي 5% من الحساب  
حاول تقرأ هذا الكلام كذا مرة , ويا حبا يكون بعد الفطور  :Big Grin:  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> كيف نحسب المارجن على رافعه 1:400

 
كل شركة ولها طريقة معينة في احتساب المارجن , طبعا حتى العملات تختلف فيما بينها  
اذا كانت شركتك هي فكسول فتجد برنامج صغير ( في برنامج التداول نفسه ) حي تي اس GTS , اسمه حاسبة الفوركس  
اذا كانت شركتك شركة أخرى , فاحسب المارجن المحجوز من رافعة 1:100 ثم اقسمه على 4 , 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شو يعني سكالبينج ؟؟؟

 خطف نقاط قليلة من العمليات ( غالبا) ما تكون هذه النقاط اقل من اسبريد العملة في مدة زمنية قليلة ( اقل من دقيقتين )

----------


## eltrras

أخ عبدالكريم لى سؤال معلش
انا بقالى سنتين بين المنتديات تعلمت الكثير عن الدعوم والمقاومات وكيف بنحددها وتحديد الترند والفيبوناتشى والمؤشرات وغيرها..........
الأن اعذرنى انا تاية وما بعرف من وين ابدأ ولا بعرف من اين احدد ماذا اصنع عندما اقعد امام الشارت
أرجو افادتى
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

السلام عليكم   كل التقدير و الاحترام اخ عبد الكريم    لفتح حساب مع شركات الوساطة يتم عن طريق وسيط و سؤالي هو   هل بالامكان تغيير هذا الوسيط و كيف يتم ذلك . طبعا اسأل عن حساب قائم فعلا  تحياتي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم   كل التقدير و الاحترام اخ عبد الكريم    لفتح حساب مع شركات الوساطة يتم عن طريق وسيط و سؤالي هو   هل بالامكان تغيير هذا الوسيط و كيف يتم ذلك . طبعا اسأل عن حساب قائم فعلا  تحياتي

 
بسيطة ان شاء الله  
1 : تذهب  الى الوسيط الجديد , تطلب منه فتح حساب اضافي  
الحساب الاضافي يطلب فقط ملأ نموذج حساب اضافي , وما في اوراق جديدة او مستندات أخرى يجب ارسالها  . 
2 : بعد فتح الحساب الاضافي تطلب نموذج نقل اموال من حساب الى حساب في نفس الشركة , وهذه خدمة مجانية فيأغلب الشركات . 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخ عبدالكريم لى سؤال معلش
> انا بقالى سنتين بين المنتديات تعلمت الكثير عن الدعوم والمقاومات وكيف بنحددها وتحديد الترند والفيبوناتشى والمؤشرات وغيرها..........
> الأن اعذرنى انا تاية وما بعرف من وين ابدأ ولا بعرف من اين احدد ماذا اصنع عندما اقعد امام الشارت
> أرجو افادتى
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 
أخي بصراحة انت لا تحتاج لمواضيع تعليمية  , انت تحتاج لورشة تطبيقية تمارس فيها ما تعلمته مع الاعضاء وسط جو جماعي  
انصحك ان تذهب الى قسم تجارة العملات العالمية وتتصفح المواضيع هناك ثم تبدأ في التطبيق معهم عمليا على الشارت ,  
ان شاء الله هذا افضل طريقة للتعلم ولترسيخ المعلومات التي درستها سابقا  
وفقك الله

----------


## phantom11

*ارجو التوضيح ..... شركه الوساطه تعرض الاسبريد 3\4 بيب وحينما اقوم بدخول بصفقه اجدها فى خانه البروفيت -40 لماذا ارجوا التوضيح افيدونى ........................ وجزاكم الله خير*

----------


## MonForex

عندي سؤال وارجو الرد 
هل هناك شارت شراء غير البيع ؟؟؟ للزوج الواحد 
وازاي اقدر افرق مابينهم  وازاي اجبيهم

----------


## mohamedsous

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا كنت عاوز اعرف ازاي احدد اوقات الدخول والخروج في الصفقه وكمان الحد اللي عنده اغلق الصفقه هل في برامج بتعمل كده ولا دا نتيجه تحليل فني وبرنامج الميتاتريدر ممكن اعرف هو عباره عن ايه او استخداماته في ايه هل هو للتحليل الفني فقط وهل بيختلف من شركه لشركه وازاي اربطه ببرنامج التداول ولا انا مش محتاج لعمليه الصله بينه وبين برنامج التداول
ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> بسيطة ان شاء الله   1 : تذهب الى الوسيط الجديد , تطلب منه فتح حساب اضافي   الحساب الاضافي يطلب فقط ملأ نموذج حساب اضافي , وما في اوراق جديدة او مستندات أخرى يجب ارسالها .  2 : بعد فتح الحساب الاضافي تطلب نموذج نقل اموال من حساب الى حساب في نفس الشركة , وهذه خدمة مجانية فيأغلب الشركات .  وفقك الله

 السلام عليكم   الف شكر و بارك الله بك   ودي و تقديري   :Big Grin:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> *ارجو التوضيح ..... شركه الوساطه تعرض الاسبريد 3\4 بيب وحينما اقوم بدخول بصفقه اجدها فى خانه البروفيت -40 لماذا ارجوا التوضيح افيدونى ........................ وجزاكم الله خير*

  في سعر العملة : شوف الارقام بعد الفاصلة فاذا وجدتها 5 فهذا يعني ان الشركة تجزأ النقطة الى 10 , و 40 هنا تعني 4 نقاط  
مثلا سعر اليورو في شركة 4 نقاط بعد الفاصلة : 1.2635 
سعر اليورو في شركة 5 نقاط بعد الفاصلة : 1.26350

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندي سؤال وارجو الرد 
> هل هناك شارت شراء غير البيع ؟؟؟ للزوج الواحد 
> وازاي اقدر افرق مابينهم  وازاي اجبيهم

 
توجد شركات قليلة لها شارتات لسعر الشراء , بس ما مرت علي مثلها , ولم ابحث بصراحة عنها , لان المعنمد عالميا هو شارت البيع وليس الشراء  
وتفرق بين الشراء والبيع في ان الشراء دائما يكون هو الاكبر من سعر البيع ,  
يعني لو على شارت اليورو الان سعر البيع هو 1.2635  , ستجد ان شارت الشراء لنفس العملة في نفس الوقت هو 1.2638 ( أضفت الى 3 نقاط اسبريد الى سعر البيع )  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا كنت عاوز اعرف ازاي احدد اوقات الدخول والخروج في الصفقه وكمان الحد اللي عنده اغلق الصفقه هل في برامج بتعمل كده ولا دا نتيجه تحليل فني وبرنامج الميتاتريدر ممكن اعرف هو عباره عن ايه او استخداماته في ايه هل هو للتحليل الفني فقط وهل بيختلف من شركه لشركه وازاي اربطه ببرنامج التداول ولا انا مش محتاج لعمليه الصله بينه وبين برنامج التداول
> ومشكورين مقدما

 
بالنسبة لتوقيت الخروج فهذا على حسب استراتيجيتك او تحليلك الفني للعملية ,  وانا انصحك ان تخرج عند مستويات الدعوم والمقاومات لان السعر غالبا ما يرتد عندها  
وبرنامج الميتاتريدر هو اسهل وابسط برنامج تداول , ويستخدمه الناس بكثرة حتى لو لم تكن حساباتهم عليه لسهولة التحليل عليه , وهو لا يختلف في شيء ما بين الشركات الا في فروقات فليلة لا تذكر , ولا يلزمك ربطه ببرنامج الت تتداول عليه , فقد حلل الزوج على الميتاتريدر ثم نفذ عمليتك على يرنامج التداول الذي عليه حسابك , وطبعا هذا افضل لان من عيوب الميتاتريدر هو بطي التنفيد لذلك الافضل ان تتداول على البرنامج الافتراضي للشركة وتستخدم الميتاتريدر للتحليل ولمراقبة العملات . 
وفقك الله

----------


## eltrras

شكرا اخ عبدالكريم 
بس ممكن لينكات أفضل الورش اللى ممكن اتابعها  واتعلم منها
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mohamedsous

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الكريم بس سؤال كمان انا مش فاهم نظام الشارت للعمله الرئيسيه والعمله الفرعيه يعني دا يما بفهمه بالعكس هل في اي موضوع يشرحلي النظام دا

----------


## mohamedsous

يعني مثلا اخي الكريم انا لما يكون قدامي شارت لزوج اليورو دولار بيكون الشارت دا لسعر اليورو قصاد الدولار ولا سعر الدولار قصاد اليورو وهل لازم اتابع شارتات عمليه البيع والشراء ولا يكفي شارت واحد لزوج اليورو دولار ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا اخ عبدالكريم 
> بس ممكن لينكات أفضل الورش اللى ممكن اتابعها  واتعلم منها
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 
حاليا هذه افضل الورش من وجهة نظري   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t100723.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الكريم بس سؤال كمان انا مش فاهم نظام الشارت للعمله الرئيسيه والعمله الفرعيه يعني دا يما بفهمه بالعكس هل في اي موضوع يشرحلي النظام دا

  

> يعني مثلا اخي الكريم انا لما يكون قدامي شارت لزوج اليورو دولار بيكون الشارت دا لسعر اليورو قصاد الدولار ولا سعر الدولار قصاد اليورو وهل لازم اتابع شارتات عمليه البيع والشراء ولا يكفي شارت واحد لزوج اليورو دولار ؟

 
أخي العزيز , وانا انصحك ان تفرغ نفسك كم يوم , وتتفرغ لهذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb 
لانك من الواضح انك جديد على هذا السوق لذلك يجب علك ان تأسس نفسك تأسيس صحيح , وانا انصحك كذلك ان تراسل اكاديمية المتداول العربي لكي تسألهم عن مواعيد الدورات الدورية المجانية التي يتم اقامتها من قبلهم   [email protected]  
وفقك الله

----------


## karim yahia

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> هذا الموضوع سنجعله مخصصا لاسئلة جميع اخواننا الذين يبحثون عن اجابة لأسئلتهم  
> تفضلوا بوضع أسئلتكم , وان شاء الله نتعاون جميعا في الاجابة عليها      الدعوة مفتوحة لكل الخبراء  للتعاون في الاجابة عن الاسئلة والاستفسارات      ومرحبا بالمبتدئين   
> اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع

  شكرا أخ عبدالكريم على عرضك للمساعدة 
انا مازلت جديد فى عالم الفوركس واريد ان اتعلمه من فترة 
ولكن تائه بعض الشىء واريد ان أجد خطوات محددة اسير عليها لكى استطيع المتاجرة الحقيقية 
فهل من خريطة اسير عليها 
رجاء اعطائى الخطوط العريضة اولا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا أخ عبدالكريم على عرضك للمساعدة 
> انا مازلت جديد فى عالم الفوركس واريد ان اتعلمه من فترة 
> ولكن تائه بعض الشىء واريد ان أجد خطوات محددة اسير عليها لكى استطيع المتاجرة الحقيقية 
> فهل من خريطة اسير عليها 
> رجاء اعطائى الخطوط العريضة اولا 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وان كانت لديكم اي استفسارات , لا تتردد في وضع سؤالك في أحد هذه المواضيع  :Regular Smile:   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96707.html

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

السلام عليكم  معلش اخي عبد الكريم كمان سؤال   هل المتداول العربي من وكلاء شركة fxdd  كل الشكر و التقدير   :Big Grin:

----------


## mos

السلام عليكم ........هل يعتبر رسمي للفيبو على الموجة الهابطة هنا صحيح ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  معلش اخي عبد الكريم كمان سؤال   هل المتداول العربي من وكلاء شركة fxdd  كل الشكر و التقدير

 
لا يا غالي  :Big Grin:  
FXSOL & FXCM فقط

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ........هل يعتبر رسمي للفيبو على الموجة الهابطة هنا صحيح ؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ليس صحيح فقط , بل هو رائع  :Big Grin:  
أحسنت  :015:

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> لا يا غالي    FXSOL & FXCM فقط

    :016:   :Doh:

----------


## أمير نفسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم لما تقدموه معلومات مفيدة ورزقكم من واسع فضله
ارجو ان تقبلوني كأخ لكم 
لدي عدة اسئلة بما يخص مؤشر الفيبو 
هل نرسم الخط بين اعلى نقطة واقل نقطة في الشارت ؟وماذا افعل في حالة تواجد اكثر من نقطة متماثلة في القمة او القاع ؟
متى ادخل صفقة بيع او صفقة شراء ؟
اذا فتحت صفقة متى يجب علي اغلاقها ؟
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بارك الله فيكم لما تقدموه معلومات مفيدة ورزقكم من واسع فضله
> ارجو ان تقبلوني كأخ لكم 
> لدي عدة اسئلة بما يخص مؤشر الفيبو 
> هل نرسم الخط بين اعلى نقطة واقل نقطة في الشارت ؟وماذا افعل في حالة تواجد اكثر من نقطة متماثلة في القمة او القاع ؟
> متى ادخل صفقة بيع او صفقة شراء ؟
> اذا فتحت صفقة متى يجب علي اغلاقها ؟
> وبارك الله فيكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
نعم ترسم من اقل نقطة واعلى نقطة , وطبعا كل موجة لوحدها , وفاذا وجدت قمتين قريبتين من بعض او قاعين قريبين من بعض الافضل ان ترسم على الاخفض ( للقاع ) , والاعلى ( للفمة )  
بالنسبة للبيع والشراء فالفايبو يكون مساعد في التحليل الكلاسيكي والفني , والدخول والخروج يكون مبني على التحليل الكامل للطريقة التي تشتغل بها وليس للفايبو فقط ( فهو عامل مساعد )  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> 

 
ادخل على هذا المنتدى وتحذث الى خدمة العملاء وان شاء الله يفيدوك أخي أيمن   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f52.html

----------


## أمير نفسي

انا حاولت ارسم الفايبو  لعدة تشارتات ليوم الاربعاء 1  لزوج اليورو دولار
وهي على الترتيب 
يومي 
ساعة 
3ساعات 
6ساعات 
وربع ساعة
فهل رسمي صحيح ؟ 
مو قادر افهم اي شي من مؤشر الفيبو :Angry Smile: 
ارجوكم ساعدوني

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا حاولت ارسم الفايبو  لعدة تشارتات ليوم الاربعاء 1  لزوج اليورو دولار
> وهي على الترتيب 
> يومي 
> ساعة 
> 3ساعات 
> 6ساعات 
> وربع ساعة
> فهل رسمي صحيح ؟ 
> مو قادر افهم اي شي من مؤشر الفيبو
> ارجوكم ساعدوني

 
ان شاء الله الرسومات صحيحة يا أخي , بالنسبة للتعرف والتعلم على الفايبو فياريت ترجع الى المشاركات الاخيرة لي فبقد وضعت لاحد الاخوة كم رابط تعليمية له  
وفقك الله

----------


## karim yahia

شكرا استاذ عبدالكريم 
ان شاء الله انفذ اللى قولت عليه 
رمضان كريم

----------


## eng.fx

ممكن اعرف اخي
حساب 100 دولار مايكرو برافعة 1:200
يتحمل انعكاس كام بنقطة ب 10 سنت 
وياريت كمان يتحمل كام في حالة النقطة 20 سنت
قبل المارجن
وشكر لك

----------


## ابو ايمن العامري

> ادخل على هذا المنتدى وتحذث الى خدمة العملاء وان شاء الله يفيدوك أخي أبمن    https://forum.arabictrader.com/f52.html

  
الف شكر اخي عبد الكريم و ان شاء الله سافعل 
ملحوظة صغيرة : رجع النقطة بتاعتي اللي اخذتها  لو سمحت ... احنا في رمضان   :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## mos

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله    ليس صحيح فقط , بل هو رائع    أحسنت

  الله يخليلنا الاخ عبد الكريم  :Hands:   :AA:  .........الله وكيلك سببلي عقدة هالفابيو بس ان شاء الله على طريق فهمو مظبوط  :Good:  .....وبأذن رب العالمين وصبرك عليي  :Big Grin:  رح أتقن اساسيات المتاجرة الدعوم والمقاومات و خطوط الترند والفيبوناتشي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن اعرف اخي
> حساب 100 دولار مايكرو برافعة 1:200
> يتحمل انعكاس كام بنقطة ب 10 سنت 
> وياريت كمان يتحمل كام في حالة النقطة 20 سنت
> قبل المارجن
> وشكر لك

 
السلام عليكم  
الخطوات كالتالي  
1 : اطرح المارجن المحجوز من هذه العملية  
2 : القيمة التي تخرج لك اقسمها على قيمة النقطة  
3 : الناتج هو عدد النقاط التي يتحملها رصيدك على الاقل . 
مثال  
100 - 10 = 90 دولار  
90 \ 0.10 = 900  
اذا يتحمل رصيدك 900 نقطة ( او اكثر في بعض الشركات )

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الف شكر اخي عبد الكريم و ان شاء الله سافعل 
> ملحوظة صغيرة : رجع النقطة بتاعتي اللي اخذتها  لو سمحت ... احنا في رمضان

 تم  :Big Grin:

----------


## mos

هل يعتبر هذا الترند لليورو باوند قد كسر بعد اغلاق شمعة صاعدة فوق الترند ....هذه صورة للتروند وصورة مكبرة لاغلاق الشمعة ..

----------


## super genius

انا نزلت برنامج gts بس ماني عارفه طريقه استخدامه بالضبط ولاني عارفه ابدا مع اي مجموعه بالمنتدى ابي ابدا مع مجموعه تشتغل لان في مواضيع مايردون عليها من شهور 
اتمنى تفيدني وتساعدني

----------


## عبدالكريم

> هل يعتبر هذا الترند لليورو باوند قد كسر بعد اغلاق شمعة صاعدة فوق الترند ....هذه صورة للتروند وصورة مكبرة لاغلاق الشمعة ..

 نعم اذا اغلقت الشمعة فوق الترند فهذا يعني ان الترند قد كسر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا نزلت برنامج gts بس ماني عارفه طريقه استخدامه بالضبط ولاني عارفه ابدا مع اي مجموعه بالمنتدى ابي ابدا مع مجموعه تشتغل لان في مواضيع مايردون عليها من شهور 
> اتمنى تفيدني وتساعدني

 
هذا الموضوع فيه شرح موسع للبرنامج   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36443.html 
وافضل طريقة للتعلم وانصح بها ه فتح حساب ديمو والاطلاع على الشرح في الموضوع السابق ثم اكتشاف البرنامج بالضغط على كل الازرار ومحاولة استكشاف البرنامج بنفسك  
ولو عندك استفسار بعدها ضع سؤالك هنا , وان شاء الله نفيدك باجابته

----------


## mos

> نعم اذا اغلقت الشمعة فوق الترند فهذا يعني ان الترند قد كسر

 يا سلام يا اخ عبد الكريم معناه الترند مكسور  :AA:  ..........لو سمحت عندك رابط لبرنامج al trade مع رابط لشرحو الاخ محتار حاطط رابط للبرنامج وشرحو بموضوعو يلي باستراتيجيات التداول وطرق المتاجرة بس للاسف ما فتح عندي

----------


## عبدالكريم

> يا سلام يا اخ عبد الكريم معناه الترند مكسور  ..........لو سمحت عندك رابط لبرنامج al trade مع رابط لشرحو الاخ محتار حاطط رابط للبرنامج وشرحو بموضوعو يلي باستراتيجيات التداول وطرق المتاجرة بس للاسف ما فتح عندي

 
تفضل    رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة altrade

----------


## mos

شكرا على رابط البرنامج .....اخ عبد الكريم شفلي رسم الفيبو على هالموجة الهابطة ولو اسألتي صارت كتيرة عن الموضوع بس حابب اعرف هل الرسم صحيح ام ان القاع غير واضح ويجب رسم على القاع عند السهم ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا على رابط البرنامج .....اخ عبد الكريم شفلي رسم الفيبو على هالموجة الهابطة ولو اسألتي صارت كتيرة عن الموضوع بس حابب اعرف هل الرسم صحيح ام ان القاع غير واضح ويجب رسم على القاع عند السهم ؟؟

 
يا غالي اسأل ولا يهمك , من شروط المشاركة في الموضوع السؤال بدون تردد  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للرسم على القاع فيجب ان يصل التصحيح الى مستوى 23 لكي يكون الرسم صحيح , واعتقد ان بهذا الوضع لم يصل الى مستوى 23 لذلك يجل ان نرسمه على القاع الذي عليه السهم ونرى هل وصل الى 23 ام لا . 
وفقك الله

----------


## mohamedsous

استفسار عن دورات الفوركس والشهادات انا اريد الحصول علي دوره في  التحليل الفني هل توجد اماكن مخصصه لهذه الدورات وماهي الشهادات ؟
واستفسار كمان
انا اتعامل مع الصفقات القصيره وقتها لا يتعدي 15 دقيقه وانا اعتمد فيها علي مؤشر معدل التحرك  لفتره 15 دقيقه والميل وتعطي نتائج ايجابيه في هذه الصفقات هل احتاج الي استخدام مؤشرات اخري ؟ واحتاج روابط شرح للمؤشرات MCAD و stochastic
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> استفسار عن دورات الفوركس والشهادات انا اريد الحصول علي دوره في  التحليل الفني هل توجد اماكن مخصصه لهذه الدورات وماهي الشهادات ؟
> واستفسار كمان
> انا اتعامل مع الصفقات القصيره وقتها لا يتعدي 15 دقيقه وانا اعتمد فيها علي مؤشر معدل التحرك  لفتره 15 دقيقه والميل وتعطي نتائج ايجابيه في هذه الصفقات هل احتاج الي استخدام مؤشرات اخري ؟ واحتاج روابط شرح للمؤشرات MCAD و stochastic
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 
اكاديمية المتداول العربي تعطي دورات في التحليل الفني والاساسي , وان شاء الله ستعلن الايام القادمة عن قبول متدربين جدد , ممكن تراسلهم او تسألهم عن امكانية تنظيم دورات أخرى ان كنت تقصد دورات لمستويات متقدمة جدا  :Regular Smile:   [email protected] 
وهذه رابط لشرح المؤشرات بصفة عامة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30 
بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي تستعمله فاذا كنت تربح من وراءه فما هو الداعي لاستخدام مساعد له او بديل , استمر يا أخي ان كنت رابحا ومتمكن في طريقتك  
وفقك الله

----------


## mos

> يا غالي اسأل ولا يهمك , من شروط المشاركة في الموضوع السؤال بدون تردد   بالنسبة للرسم على القاع فيجب ان يصل التصحيح الى مستوى 23 لكي يكون الرسم صحيح , واعتقد ان بهذا الوضع لم يصل الى مستوى 23 لذلك يجل ان نرسمه على القاع الذي عليه السهم ونرى هل وصل الى 23 ام لا .   وفقك الله

 شكرا اخي عبد الكريم على هالتشجيع الرائع .......انشاءالله معك رح أصل للاحترافية  :Big Grin:  ...هو انا عم حاول على طريقة الاخ محتار بالمتاجرة على خط الترند وطريقتو بتطلب رسم فيبو على اكتر من موجة المهم عرفت كيف بكون التصحيح الصحيح  :Big Grin: .............. من يومين اخي عبد الكريم طلبت منك رابط altrade وانت أجبت كتر الله خيرك ...بس انا ما فرأتو عن الميتا تريدر العادي مدري انا شلون فهمان انو التحليل اسهل عالميتا تريدر والصفقات على غير برنامج لاسباب ما بعرفها وحابب اسأل عنها  :016:  وبرنامج al trade يلي اشتغل عليه الاخ محتار ما بعرف شو بيفرق على هاد المهم انو انا عرفت ئيمتى لازم ارسم الفيبة الصحيح بس  لو سمحت  :Teeth Smile:  هل رسمي على هذه الموجات صحيح على عدة فريمات؟؟شكرا اخي عبد الكريم وعذرا على الاطالة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> شكرا اخي عبد الكريم على هالتشجيع الرائع .......ان شاءالله معك رح أصل للاحترافية  ...هو انا عم حاول على طريقة الاخ محتار بالمتاجرة على خط الترند وطريقتو بتطلب رسم فيبو على اكتر من موجة المهم عرفت كيف بكون التصحيح الصحيح .............. من يومين اخي عبد الكريم طلبت منك رابط altrade وانت أجبت كتر الله خيرك ...بس انا ما فرأتو عن الميتا تريدر العادي مدري انا شلون فهمان انو التحليل اسهل عالميتا تريدر والصفقات على غير برنامج لاسباب ما بعرفها وحابب اسأل عنها  وبرنامج al trade يلي اشتغل عليه الاخ محتار ما بعرف شو بيفرق على هاد المهم انو انا عرفت ئيمتى لازم ارسم الفيبة الصحيح بس  لو سمحت  هل رسمي على هذه الموجات صحيح على عدة فريمات؟؟شكرا اخي عبد الكريم وعذرا على الاطالة

 
طريقة الاستاذ محتار رائعة  :Good:  , وبالنسبة للالتريد او الميتاتريدر فلا يوجد فرق بتاتا ما بينهما باستثناء الشركة التي تزود بالاسعار , وكل شركة تأخد الميتاتريدر وتربطة على سيرفراتها وتسميه ما تشاء , وهذه الشركة اسمته التريد  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للرسومات فالاولى والثانية صحيحة  :Good:  
انا الثالثة والرابعة فلا يصح رسم الفايبو هنا لان التصحيح لم يصل الى المستوى 23 , ولا نستطيع ان نرسمه على القاع السابق لان  هكذا ستكون الشموع الاخيرة مغلقة تحت المستوى الأخير ( مستوى الصفر ) وهذا لا يصح كذلك  
وفقك الله

----------


## kamelfo

> طريقة الاستاذ محتار رائعة  , وبالنسبة للالتريد او الميتاتريدر فلا يوجد فرق بتاتا ما بينهما باستثناء الشركة التي تزود بالاسعار , وكل شركة تأخد الميتاتريدر وتربطة على سيرفراتها وتسميه ما تشاء , وهذه الشركة اسمته التريد  
> بالنسبة للرسومات فالاولى والثانية صحيحة  
> انا الثالثة والرابعة فلا يصح رسم الفايبو هنا لان التصحيح لم يصل الى المستوى 23 , ولا نستطيع ان نرسمه على القاع السابق لان  هكذا ستكون الشموع الاخيرة مغلقة تحت المستوى الأخير ( مستوى الصفر ) وهذا لا يصح كذلك  
> وفقك الله

 السلام عليكم وغذرا على المداخلة لقد راقبت الموضوع ولمحت نقطة لم اكن اعرفها  ممكن المزيد من الشرح وكيف يعني يصل الى المستوى 23  
وهناك امر اخر سمعت عنه في عدة مشاركات وهو الباك تاست ممكن تشرح لي ماهو هذا الباك تاست   وعذرا على التطفل ..شكرا  :016:

----------


## mos

لا نستطيع ان نرسمه على القاع السابق لان هكذا ستكون الشموع الاخيرة مغلقة تحت المستوى الأخير ( مستوى الصفر ) وهذا لا يصح كذلك 
انا بعتذر اخي عبد الكريم بس هي النقطة ما فهمتها ليكون قصدك الشارت الاول والثاني  :016:   لأنو الشارت الثالث والرابع فهمت انوما وصل التصحيح لل23 بس انا راسمو على اخر قاع  والله يخليلنا ياك زخر لهلمنتدى  :Hands:  و كتر الله خيرك  :Asvc:

----------


## mos

> السلام عليكم وغذرا على المداخلة لقد راقبت الموضوع ولمحت نقطة لم اكن اعرفها ممكن المزيد من الشرح وكيف يعني يصل الى المستوى 23 
> وهناك امر اخر سمعت عنه في عدة مشاركات وهو الباك تاست ممكن تشرح لي ماهو هذا الباك تاست وعذرا على التطفل ..شكرا

 الله يسامحك لا تطفل ولا شي كلنا هون لنتعلم  الاخ عبد الكريم وضحلي شو يعني التصحيح بصفحة 652 وصفحة 653 اذا بدك اطلع عليهن وبترك الاجابة للخبير  :Asvc:

----------


## mos

اخي عبد الكريم فينا نعتبرها موجة صاعدة  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## Ammar.FX

مرحيا أخواني وأحبائي 
هل يعرف أحدكم شركة وساطة لديها حسابات ميني وتدعم استخدام الاكسبيرت على هذا النوع من الحسابات؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> مرحيا أخواني وأحبائي 
> هل يعرف أحدكم شركة وساطة لديها حسابات ميني وتدعم استخدام الاكسبيرت على هذا النوع من الحسابات؟

 
FXCM & FXSOL يمكنهما كليها تشغيل الاكسبيرتات على منصة الميتاتريدر وعلى حسابات الميني 
تواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي لمعرفة التفاصيل   [email protected]

----------


## ][بو فيصل][

اخواني حاب استفسر 
هل طريقتي في رسم خطوط الفيوباتشي صحيحه ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم وغذرا على المداخلة لقد راقبت الموضوع ولمحت نقطة لم اكن اعرفها  ممكن المزيد من الشرح وكيف يعني يصل الى المستوى 23  
> وهناك امر اخر سمعت عنه في عدة مشاركات وهو الباك تاست ممكن تشرح لي ماهو هذا الباك تاست   وعذرا على التطفل ..شكرا

 
ياريت يا أخي ترجع الى الصفحات القليلة السابقة لترى الشرح على الشارت لكيفية اشتراط الوصول الى مستوى 23  
واذا في سؤال ما تحت امرك  :Regular Smile:   

> اخواني حاب استفسر 
> هل طريقتي في رسم خطوط الفيوباتشي صحيحه ؟؟

 
نظريا الرسم صحيح , ولكنه لا يصح الفايبو هكذا الا بعد ان يرتد ويصل الى مستوى 23  
ارجع الى المشاركات السابقة رجاءا  :Regular Smile:   

> الله يسامحك لا تطفل ولا شي كلنا هون لنتعلم  الاخ عبد الكريم وضحلي شو يعني التصحيح بصفحة 652 وصفحة 653 اذا بدك اطلع عليهن وبترك الاجابة للخبير

  :Good:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لا نستطيع ان نرسمه على القاع السابق لان هكذا ستكون الشموع الاخيرة مغلقة تحت المستوى الأخير ( مستوى الصفر ) وهذا لا يصح كذلك 
> انا بعتذر اخي عبد الكريم بس هي النقطة ما فهمتها ليكون قصدك الشارت الاول والثاني   لأنو الشارت الثالث والرابع فهمت انوما وصل التصحيح لل23 بس انا راسمو على اخر قاع  والله يخليلنا ياك زخر لهلمنتدى  و كتر الله خيرك

  

> اخي عبد الكريم فينا نعتبرها موجة صاعدة

 
يعني يا نور عيوني جميع شموع الموجة التي نرسم عليها الفايبو ( يجب ) ان تكون محصورة ما بين مستوى 0 و 100  
وما يجوز نرسم الفايبو على قمة وقاع والسعر اغلق بعد هاذين المستويين  
شوف الشارت الاخير لك , وهذا الفايبو غير صحيح , لماذا ؟ لان السعر اغلق تحت مستوى 100 وبالتالي لا يمكن ان نرسم الفايبو هكذا  
اي سؤال لا تتردد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Ammar.FX

لكي لا يكون الوضع ملتبسا أنا أريد شركة وساطة تتعامل بحسابات تكون النقطة فيها بسنت واحد, قد يسميها البعض ميني والبعض الآخر مايكرو وتقبل الهيدج والاكسبيرت وليس فيها سواب وتتعامل بالميتاتريدر 
قد يكون طلبي مستعصيا ولكن ليس من المعقول أن لا يوجد شركة واحدة على الأقل تتمتع بتلك الميزات وتكون موثوقة 100%

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم .شكرا اخي mos  على المساعدة وشكرا للاخ عبد الكريم ايضا .بالنسبة لموضوع الباك تاست انا انتظر الشرح اخي عبد الكريم ..

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم .شكرا اخي mos  على المساعدة وشكرا للاخ عبد الكريم ايضا .بالنسبة لموضوع الباك تاست انا انتظر الشرح اخي عبد الكريم ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
والله يا غالي تاه علي سؤالك , فارجو المعذرة  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة للباك التست الآلي فعليك بهذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68657.html 
وهذا الموضوع فيه بعض الافكار الاخرى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105196.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

والله يا غالي ما مرت علي  :Regular Smile:  
وعلى فكرة هذه الحسابات تسمى بالنانو وليس الميني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد سلامة

حابب استفسر على كام حاجة 
اول حاجة بالنسبة لحساب البنك الي بفتحه يكون بالدولار ولا عملة البلد عادي ؟ 
تاني حاجة الاوراق المطلوب ارسالها لازم ارسلها للمتداول العربي و هما هيتواصلو مع الشركة؟ 
تالت حاجة ورقة الفوائد ارسلها بعد فتح الحساب ولا قبل فتح الحساب ؟ 
اخيرا 
كام يوم بياخد فتح الحساب ؟ 
شكراا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> حابب استفسر على كام حاجة 
> اول حاجة بالنسبة لحساب البنك الي بفتحه يكون بالدولار ولا عملة البلد عادي ؟ 
> تاني حاجة الاوراق المطلوب ارسالها لازم ارسلها للمتداول العربي و هما هيتواصلو مع الشركة؟ 
> تالت حاجة ورقة الفوائد ارسلها بعد فتح الحساب ولا قبل فتح الحساب ؟ 
> اخيرا 
> كام يوم بياخد فتح الحساب ؟ 
> شكراا

 
ممنوع الاستفسار على كم حاجة  :Big Grin:   امزح معك  :Big Grin:  
بالنسبة للبنك وفتحع بالدولار , فهذا على حسب تظام البنك , قل للبنك سارسل اموال الى الخارج واستقبل دولارات من الخارج فما هو الحساب الملائم لمثل هذه العملية . 
بالنسبة للاوراق فالافضل ان ترسلها الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي لكي يراجعوها وهم بدورهم سيرسلونها الى الشركة ويتابعوا الاجراءات مع الشركة . 
بالنسبة لورقة الفوائد فالافضل ان ترسلها مع الاوراق , لكي يكون الحساب اسلامي من اول انطلاقه , وبما ان الحساب جديد هنا فما في داعي لكتابة رقم الحساب , بل اكتب اسمك مطابق لما في استمارة فتح الحساب ودع الباقي لخدمة عملاء المتداول العربي  
بالنسبة لمدة الحساب فان شاء الله يتم فتح الحساب في مدة يومين او ثلاثة , وقد تستمر الى 5 ايام ( عمل ) 
ولكزيد من المعلومات فضلا راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على هذا الايميل   [email protected]

----------


## canavaro00

عندك معلومات عن اسعار الشاشات العملاقه للاسعار التي تعلق على الحائط

----------


## عبدالكريم

> عندك معلومات عن اسعار الشاشات العملاقه للاسعار التي تعلق على الحائط

 
ادخل على امازون وتعرف على الاسعار  
amazon.com

----------


## همسه

سؤال
ما اقل مبلغ ممكن اتعامل به في البورصه 
وابدأ به في هذا المجال 
حيث انني فعلا بلا خبره 
ولكم جزبل الشكر

----------


## eltrras

معلش لو سمحت الخبر بتاع المؤتمر الصحفى لبنك اليابان
مش عارف اعمل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ودخلت على الصفحة بتاعت المتداول العربى ما استفدش بولا كلمة
ممكن توقلولى اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## dr.sheta

أخوانى الاستاذ :أحمد حنفى والاستاذ بحرين قرآءة هذا الرابط 
والرد على ليطمئن قلبى    :No3:  
لقد أصابنى الأحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9620-7.html#post1839777

----------


## kamelfo

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> والله يا غالي تاه علي سؤالك , فارجو المعذرة  
> بالنسبة للباك التست الآلي فعليك بهذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68657.html 
> وهذا الموضوع فيه بعض الافكار الاخرى   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105196.html 
> وفقك الله

 السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم المشكل هو انني لا اعرف ماهو الباك تاست اصلا وما هو هدفه بالمختصر المفيد لقد اعطاني اغلاخ ابو خالد طريقة في التداول بواسطة الماكدي والستوكاستيك وشرحها لي ثم قال اعمل لها باك تاست يدوي وشوف الاهداف فلم افهم ماذا كان يعني بالضبط  :Big Grin: لهذا طلبت منك ان تعرفني عن هذه النقطة التي اسمها الباك تاست ....وشكرا  :Asvc:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> سؤال
> ما اقل مبلغ ممكن اتعامل به في البورصه 
> وابدأ به في هذا المجال 
> حيث انني فعلا بلا خبره 
> ولكم جزبل الشكر

 
البداية يجب ان تكون على حساب وهمي , وتجرب تربح و تتعلم كم شهر , وبعدها تنتقل الى حساب اقل من صغير ولنقل 250 $ , وتجرب تربح وتتعلم كم شهر , وبعدها ممكن تدخل بمالك ورأس مالك وما في مشكلة  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> معلش لو سمحت الخبر بتاع المؤتمر الصحفى لبنك اليابان
> مش عارف اعمل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ودخلت على الصفحة بتاعت المتداول العربى ما استفدش بولا كلمة
> ممكن توقلولى اعمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 
والله يا غالي لم اتابعه , لكن اعنقد ان موقع رويترز و بلومبرج تنقل مثل هذه المؤتمرات  
ابحثفي جوجل عن بلومبرج وان شاء الله تستفيد منه , ( يحتاج لاجادة اللغة الانجليزية )

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخوانى الاستاذ :أحمد حنفى والاستاذ بحرين قرآءة هذا الرابط 
> والرد على ليطمئن قلبى    
> لقد أصابنى الأحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9620-7.html#post1839777

 
ان شاء الله يمر الاخوة ويردوا على اسئلتك , بس انا لا اتفت لمثل هذه المشاركات بصراحة , لاني اعتمد على نفسي , وما بيهني انا الناس تربح او تخسر , لان الربح والخسارة لهم هم , وانا اذا خسرت ما اعتقد انه في أحد راح يتحمل معي الخسارة , لانها مسؤليتي انا  :Regular Smile:  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم المشكل هو انني لا اعرف ماهو الباك تاست اصلا وما هو هدفه بالمختصر المفيد لقد اعطاني اغلاخ ابو خالد طريقة في التداول بواسطة الماكدي والستوكاستيك وشرحها لي ثم قال اعمل لها باك تاست يدوي وشوف الاهداف فلم افهم ماذا كان يعني بالضبط لهذا طلبت منك ان تعرفني عن هذه النقطة التي اسمها الباك تاست ....وشكرا

 
الآن فهمت عليك , والاحلى ان الاجابة ابسط مما تتصور  
الباك تست يا غالي هو ان نطلع على الشارت في الايام السابقة ونشوف كيف تعامل مع استراتيجية معينة  
يعني انت تضع المؤشرات التي ذكرتها على الشارت , ثم اسحب الشارت الى اقصى فترة زمنية سابقة , وتطلع كيف تعامل السعر مع هذه المؤشرات  
هكذا وبكل بساطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## همسه

وكيف اعمل الحساب الوهمي ؟؟؟

----------


## dr.sheta

> ان شاء الله يمر الاخوة ويردوا على اسئلتك , بس انا لا اتفت لمثل هذه المشاركات بصراحة , لاني اعتمد على نفسي , وما بيهني انا الناس تربح او تخسر , لان الربح والخسارة لهم هم , وانا اذا خسرت ما اعتقد انه في أحد راح يتحمل معي الخسارة , لانها مسؤليتي انا  
> وفقك الله

  
أخى أنا كمتدئ أشعر أن الذين يكسبون من الفوركس عدد قلييل جدا يكاد لا يكون لأن المال الذى يكسبوة يخسروة  فالمحصلة المكسب يكون قلييل جدا 
كما ثبت انة لا يوجد أستراتيجية ناجحة حتى الأن ولذالك لأن السوق أثبت أنة لا يعتمد على التحليل الفنى   
أخيراا..انا أيضا بالتأكيد أعتمد على نفسى وما بيهمنى أن الناس تربح أو تخسر ....ولكن هذا موضوع فى المنتدى والكاتب يريد المشاركة والاستفادة للغير  
لالا لتجاهل هذا الموضوع               https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9620-7.html#post1839777

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وكيف اعمل الحساب الوهمي ؟؟؟

 
تفضل افتح حساب تجريبي من هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount/

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخى أنا كمتدئ أشعر أن الذين يكسبون من الفوركس عدد قلييل جدا يكاد لا يكون لأن المال الذى يكسبوة يخسروة  فالمحصلة المكسب يكون قلييل جدا 
> كما ثبت انة لا يوجد أستراتيجية ناجحة حتى الأن ولذالك لأن السوق أثبت أنة لا يعتمد على التحليل الفنى   
> أخيراا..انا أيضا بالتأكيد أعتمد على نفسى وما بيهمنى أن الناس تربح أو تخسر ....ولكن هذا موضوع فى المنتدى والكاتب يريد المشاركة والاستفادة للغير  
> لالا لتجاهل هذا الموضوع               https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9620-7.html#post1839777

 
يا أخي السوق مفتوح للجميع , فقط افتح حساب ديمو تجريبي , وجرب اذا ربحت افتح حساب حقيقي ياقل مبلغ ممكن , واذا عرفت ان السوق غير مناسب لك اتركه وابحث عن رزقك في مكان آخر  
لا انصحك ان تتبع قصص الآخرين فما فيها الا وجع القلب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dr.sheta

> يا أخي السوق مفتوح للجميع , فقط افتح حساب ديمو تجريبي , وجرب اذا ربحت افتح حساب حقيقي ياقل مبلغ ممكن , واذا عرفت ان السوق غير مناسب لك اتركه وابحث عن رزقك في مكان آخر  
> لا انصحك ان تتبع قصص الآخرين فما فيها الا وجع القلب

  
      وهل لى أن أسئلك عن تجربتك الشخصية مع الفوركس؟ :Emoticon1:  :Inlove:

----------


## محمد مقابله

الاخ عبدالكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام ونت بخير
سوال عن كيفية حفظ البيانات او الترقيم على الميتاتريدر لانه كل ما اعمل رسم او ترقيم واغير الوقت تختفي
مع الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

> وهل لى أن أسئلك عن تجربتك الشخصية مع الفوركس؟

 
الحمد لله من الرابحين , وكل اصدقائي وزملائي كذلك  
لكن احتاج الامر الكثير من الصبر والتعلم لكي نتحول من الخاسرين الى الرابحين  
مفتاح النجاح في الفوركس هو كيف تتحكم وتروض نفسك على الربح , وبعدها ستصبح عادة  :Regular Smile:  
اسألك الله ان يوفقك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> الاخ عبدالكريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام ونت بخير
> سوال عن كيفية حفظ البيانات او الترقيم على الميتاتريدر لانه كل ما اعمل رسم او ترقيم واغير الوقت تختفي
> مع الشكر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
كل عام وانت بالف خير أخي الغالي  :Regular Smile:  
لو تقصد انك ترسم مثلا ترند على الساعة وبعدها تنتقل الرالربع ساعة فتجد هذا الترند اختفى  
لو تقصد هذا فاكيد عندك خلل ما , لان الميتاتريدر يحفظ هذا الخطوط تلقائيا  
حاول تزيل النسخة التي عندك اولا وبعدها تعيد تنصيب نسخة جديدة تحملها من موقع الشركة  
وفقك الله

----------


## mohamedsous

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اواجه مشكله تعدد الخطوط  للحصول علي نقاط الدعم والمقاومه واظل محتار لان بعض الخطوط تصير 
 فوق بعض هل هذا طبيعي ام ان تحليلي خاطئ وماهي ابسط الطرق حتي لا اتووه او اضل  في 
 الشارت

----------


## dr.sheta

> الحمد لله من الرابحين , وكل اصدقائي وزملائي كذلك  
> لكن احتاج الامر الكثير من الصبر والتعلم لكي نتحول من الخاسرين الى الرابحين  
> مفتاح النجاح في الفوركس هو كيف تتحكم وتروض نفسك على الربح , وبعدها ستصبح عادة  
> اسألك الله ان يوفقك

 آمين ..وجزاك الله خيـــــــــرا على سعة صدرك لأسئلتى :Asvc:  :015:  :015:

----------


## mju123nhy

لسلام عليكم
هل يمكن حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة ساعيا؟
ارجو منكم تعليمي كيفية حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ساعيا"؟

----------


## kamelfo

السلام علبكم وكل عام وانتم بخير  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7): اخي عبد الكريم عندي استفسار ولا اعلم ان كانت له علاقة بالقسم ...خاص بالرسائل الخاصة في الموقع لقد راسلت بعض الاخوة بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة ولا اعلم ان وصلتهم ام لا ..يعني ان كانو غير متواجدين في الموقع تصلهم ام تعتبر الرسائل ملغات حتى يتواجدو واعيد كتابة رسائل اخراى وارسالها مادامو متواجدين  :016:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اواجه مشكله تعدد الخطوط  للحصول علي نقاط الدعم والمقاومه واظل محتار لان بعض الخطوط تصير 
>  فوق بعض هل هذا طبيعي ام ان تحليلي خاطئ وماهي ابسط الطرق حتي لا اتووه او اضل  في 
>  الشارت

  

> لسلام عليكم
> هل يمكن حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومة ساعيا؟
> ارجو منكم تعليمي كيفية حساب نقاط الدعم والمقاومه ساعيا"؟

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
افضل طريقة لحساب مستويات الدعم والمقاومة تجدها مشروحة في هذه الطريقة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t3929.html 
وفقكم الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> آمين ..وجزاك الله خيـــــــــرا على سعة صدرك لأسئلتى

 تحت امرك يا غالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام علبكم وكل عام وانتم بخير اخي عبد الكريم عندي استفسار ولا اعلم ان كانت له علاقة بالقسم ...خاص بالرسائل الخاصة في الموقع لقد راسلت بعض الاخوة بواسطة الرسائل الخاصة ولا اعلم ان وصلتهم ام لا ..يعني ان كانو غير متواجدين في الموقع تصلهم ام تعتبر الرسائل ملغات حتى يتواجدو واعيد كتابة رسائل اخراى وارسالها مادامو متواجدين

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الرسائل الخاصة لا تمسح يا أخي الا اذا مسحها صاحبها من صندوق البريد , فهي تضل في انتظارهم الى ان يدخلوا الى المنتدى  
ويوجد خيار اسفل الرسالة اسمه طلب التنبيه بوصول الرسالة , وهذا تعلم عليه قبل ارسال رسالتك , وسيقوم سيرفر الموقع بتنبيهك الى ان الرسالة قد قرأت من المستقبل لها . 
طبعا تنبيه على القراءة وليس الاستلام , لان الاستلام يكون آليا وآنيا . 
وفقك الله

----------


## kamelfo

شكرا اخي واعانك الله في عملك الخيري هذا.

----------


## mohamedsous

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مرفق شارت جنيه استرليني دولار ساعه وعليه خطوط دعم ومقاومه يوميه و 4 ساعات 
اريد معرفه ماهي نقط الدعم والمقاومه الصحيحه وهل تعني شئ نقطه التقاء الترند اليومي مع مقاومه 4 ساعات المشار عليها بالسهم الاحمر

----------


## abnrwaf

اخي عبدالكريم اولا اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الذي من خلاله يستفيد منه الاخوان والرد على استفسارتهم ولدي سؤال .
ماهي قيمة المبالغ التي يتم حجزها على عقد استندر النقطه 10 $ على الرافعات ابندا من 1- 100 الى 1-400 .. ولك الشكر الجزيل ,,,,

----------


## عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بارك الله فيك أخي abnrwaf على التشجيع  
بالنسبة لقيمة النقطة فهو على حسب الشركة , وان وجدت اختلافات فهي غالبا اختلافات بسيطة , ولاني لا اعلم شركتك فانا أتيت لك بقائمة بقيم الهوامش المحجوزة في شركة افكسول , والقائمة توضح الهامش كل عقد استاندر برافعة 1 : 400 , وتستطيع ان تحسب الرافعة 1 :100 بالضرب في 4  
مثال : اذا كان الهامس المحجوز برافعة 1 : 400 هو 250 $ فان الهامش المحجوز لنفس العقد برافعة 1 :100 سيكون 1000 $ 
اي ان العلاقة عكسية مابين الهامش وحجم الرافعة ( كلما ارتفعت الرافعة انخفض الهامش )  
والجدول تستطيع الحصول عليه من برنامج التداول للشركة ( حقيقي أوتجريبي )

----------


## abnrwaf

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> بارك الله فيك أخي abnrwaf على التشجيع  
> بالنسبة لقيمة النقطة فهو على حسب الشركة , وان وجدت اختلافات فهي غالبا اختلافات بسيطة , ولاني لا اعلم شركتك فانا أتيت لك بقائمة بقيم الهوامش المحجوزة في شركة افكسول , والقائمة توضح الهامش كل عقد استاندر برافعة 1 : 400 , وتستطيع ان تحسب الرافعة 1 :100 بالضرب في 4  
> مثال : اذا كان الهامس المحجوز برافعة 1 : 400 هو 250 $ فان الهامش المحجوز لنفس العقد برافعة 1 :100 سيكون 1000 $ 
> اي ان العلاقة عكسية مابين الهامش وحجم الرافعة ( كلما ارتفعت الرافعة انخفض الهامش )  
> والجدول تستطيع الحصول عليه من برنامج التداول للشركة ( حقيقي أوتجريبي )

 اشكرك اخي الفاضل بما تنصحني ان استخدام اي رافعه منهم . تقبل ودي واحترامي ,,,

----------


## عبدالكريم

استخدم الاكبر وهي 400 , ولا يغرنك صغر الهامش ويجعلك تفتح عدد اكبر من العقود

----------


## abnrwaf

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل ,,,

----------


## عبدالكريم

الشكر لله يا أخي الغالي  
آنست وشرفت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eltrras

كل عام وانت بخير
عندى سؤال هل خطوط البيفوت فعالة اى انها تعمل كخطوط دعم ومقاومة حقا ولا على رأى بعض الناس انها مجرد خطوط وارقام ليس لها اهمية ولا توضع فى الاعتبار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كانت هذة الخطوط مهمة من وين اتعلمها وكيف اتعامل معها؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مرفق شارت جنيه استرليني دولار ساعه وعليه خطوط دعم ومقاومه يوميه و 4 ساعات 
> اريد معرفه ماهي نقط الدعم والمقاومه الصحيحه وهل تعني شئ نقطه التقاء الترند اليومي مع مقاومه 4 ساعات المشار عليها بالسهم الاحمر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
المستويات التي رسمتها ان شاء الله صحيحة , تحتاج فقط لتنسيق المسافات فيما بينهم , ستجد شرح لهذا التنسيق في موضوع طريقة الوافي فلقد تم شرحه هناك بالتفصيل  
بالنسبة للمستوى الذي وافق بين مستويين فهذا دليل على قوة هذا المستوى , وهذا سبب آخر لكي نعتمد عليه  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> كل عام وانت بخير
> عندى سؤال هل خطوط البيفوت فعالة اى انها تعمل كخطوط دعم ومقاومة حقا ولا على رأى بعض الناس انها مجرد خطوط وارقام ليس لها اهمية ولا توضع فى الاعتبار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لو كانت هذة الخطوط مهمة من وين اتعلمها وكيف اتعامل معها؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , وكل عام وانت بالف خير يا غالي  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة لخطوط البايفوت فانا لم استعملها بصراحة , لكن هي باختصار عبارة عن معادلة رقمية تعتمد ( تقريبا ) على سعر الاغلاق و الافتتاح للزوج , ويستخلص منها مستويات رقمية من المفترض ان تعمل كدعوم ومقاومات يحترمها الزوج .  
كل هذا الكلام عبارة عن مؤشر تضعه على الشارت , وهو يقوم بالحساب لآليا ويستخلص لك كذا مستوى على الشارت . 
طبعا انا لا افضلها لانها رقمية , والمستويات اليدوية لاستخراج الدعوم والمقاومات افضل منها بكل تأكيد  
يعني الافضل هو مستويات القمم والقيعان وخطوط الفايبو ناتشي وخطوط الترند الهابطة والصاعدة  
وفقك الله

----------


## asood

اخي عبد الكريم عيدك مبارك أنت وكل الأعضاء 
إن شاء الله صحتك تمام ؟ 
معليشي لو في كيف اي وسيلة اتصال بيك على النت؟
YAHOO OR SKYPE OR HOTMAIL
للضرورة ولحاجتي ليك لو وقتك يسمح 
وشكرا من توا

----------


## فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :  مشرفنا الكريم عبد الكريم , أعزائي أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم , لدي مشكلة تحيرني صحيح أن المشكلة صغيرة جداً ولكنها تسبب لي الخسارة أحيانا وذلك بسبب نقطة لم أتمكن من فهمها جيداً حتى الآن .وملخص المشكلة أن الله قد هداني إلى طريقة في التداول مربحة بشهادة الكثيرين ممن جربوها قبلي , وهي استراتيجية بريك آوت وتعتمد على وضع أمر معلق شراء أو بيع عند كسر مقاومة أو دعم والستوب يساوي الهدف وعندما يضرب الستوب يتم فتح صفقة ثانية بنفس الإتجاه الأول ........وأين المشكلة ؟ المشكلة أنني غير متواجد دائما أمام الجهاز ففي كثير من الحالات السعر يضرب الستوب ويعود قبل أن يتفعل الأمرالثاني بنقطة أو نقطتين وعندما سألت عن السبب قيل لي أن السبريد هو سبب الاختلاف بين نقطتي فتح الصفقة الجديدة وستوب الصفقة الأولى , فما هو العمل علما بأن السبريد للزوج الذي أعمل عليه يبلغ ثلاث نقاط فقط , أرجو ممن لديه الحل الشافي هل أضيف السبريد إلى الأمر المعلق أم إلى الستوب ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
, أعزائي أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم , لدي مشكلة تحيرني صحيح أن المشكلة صغيرة جداً ولكنها تسبب لي الخسارة أحيانا وذلك بسبب نقطة لم أتمكن من فهمها جيداً حتى الآن .وملخص المشكلة أن الله قد هداني إلى طريقة في التداول مربحة بشهادة الكثيرين ممن جربوها قبلي , وهي استراتيجية بريك آوت وتعتمد على وضع أمر معلق شراء أو بيع عند كسر مقاومة أو دعم والستوب يساوي الهدف وعندما يضرب الستوب يتم فتح صفقة ثانية بنفس الإتجاه الأول ........وأين المشكلة ؟ المشكلة أنني غير متواجد دائما أمام الجهاز ففي كثير من الحالات السعر يضرب الستوب ويعود قبل أن يتفعل الأمرالثاني بنقطة أو نقطتين وعندما سألت عن السبب قيل لي أن السبريد هو سبب الاختلاف بين نقطتي فتح الصفقة الجديدة وستوب الصفقة الأولى , فما هو العمل علما بأن السبريد للزوج الذي أعمل عليه يبلغ ثلاث نقاط فقط , أرجو ممن لديه الحل الشافي هل أضيف السبريد إلى الأمر المعلق أم إلى الستوب ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :  مشرفنا الكريم عبد الكريم , أعزائي أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم , لدي مشكلة تحيرني صحيح أن المشكلة صغيرة جداً ولكنها تسبب لي الخسارة أحيانا وذلك بسبب نقطة لم أتمكن من فهمها جيداً حتى الآن .وملخص المشكلة أن الله قد هداني إلى طريقة في التداول مربحة بشهادة الكثيرين ممن جربوها قبلي , وهي استراتيجية بريك آوت وتعتمد على وضع أمر معلق شراء أو بيع عند كسر مقاومة أو دعم والستوب يساوي الهدف وعندما يضرب الستوب يتم فتح صفقة ثانية بنفس الإتجاه الأول ........وأين المشكلة ؟ المشكلة أنني غير متواجد دائما أمام الجهاز ففي كثير من الحالات السعر يضرب الستوب ويعود قبل أن يتفعل الأمرالثاني بنقطة أو نقطتين وعندما سألت عن السبب قيل لي أن السبريد هو سبب الاختلاف بين نقطتي فتح الصفقة الجديدة وستوب الصفقة الأولى , فما هو العمل علما بأن السبريد للزوج الذي أعمل عليه يبلغ ثلاث نقاط فقط , أرجو ممن لديه الحل الشافي هل أضيف السبريد إلى الأمر المعلق أم إلى الستوب ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً .

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لازم تفهم كم نقطة اولا لكي تعرف تتعامل مع السبريد ومتى تضيفه الى الاوامر المعلقة او الستوب  
1 : السعر الظاهر امامك على الشارت هو سعر البيع , وليس سعر الشراء  
2 : عندما تعمل صفقة بيع , فان الامر المعاكس لها هو الشراء ( والامر المعاكس لها هنا هو الستوب او الهدف وأو حتى الهدج ) 
وعندما تعمل عملية شراء فان المعاكس لها هو امر بيع  
طيب متى تضيف السبريد ومتى لا  
اذا كانت العملية بيع , فان الهدف او الستوب سيكون شراء , هنا سنعمل حساب السبريد لان المعاكس هو الشراء وبالتالي يجب ان نعمل حساب السبريد لان سعر الشراء ما هو الا سعر البيع مضاف اليه السبريد  
انا اذا كانت العملية شراء , فان السعر المنفذ على الستوب او الهدف هو سعر البيع وبالتالي لا تضيف السبريد لان السعر سيتنفد على سعر البيع وهو السعر الظاهر امامك على الشارت  
وطبعا نفس الكلام سينطبق على الاوامر المعلقة الابتدائية , يعني لو تريد ان تضع امر معلق بيع لا تضيف السبريد , واذا كنت شتضع امر معلق شراء فستعمل حساب السبريد لان السبريد سيختلف معك هنا  
أخيرا اقول ان الكلام السابق نظري ولا اعتقد انه سيرسخ عندك الا في حالة طبقت هذا الكلام عمليا , لذلك انا انصحك ان تفتح حساب ديمو , وتبدأ في تنفيد عمليات عشوائية وتلاحظ كيف يتعامل البرنامج مع سعر البيع والشرراء واين ينفذ البرنامج عمليتك يالضبط . 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي عبد الكريم عيدك مبارك أنت وكل الأعضاء 
> إن شاء الله صحتك تمام ؟ 
> معليشي لو في كيف اي وسيلة اتصال بيك على النت؟
> YAHOO OR SKYPE OR HOTMAIL
> للضرورة ولحاجتي ليك لو وقتك يسمح 
> وشكرا من توا

 
السلام عليكم ورححمة الله  
ياريت يا غالي تفتح موضوع في منتدى التواصل مع الادارة وتكتب فيه رقم جوالك وانا ساتصل بك ان شاء الله في أقرب فرصة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
> , أعزائي أعضاء المنتدى الأكارم , لدي مشكلة تحيرني صحيح أن المشكلة صغيرة جداً ولكنها تسبب لي الخسارة أحيانا وذلك بسبب نقطة لم أتمكن من فهمها جيداً حتى الآن .وملخص المشكلة أن الله قد هداني إلى طريقة في التداول مربحة بشهادة الكثيرين ممن جربوها قبلي , وهي استراتيجية بريك آوت وتعتمد على وضع أمر معلق شراء أو بيع عند كسر مقاومة أو دعم والستوب يساوي الهدف وعندما يضرب الستوب يتم فتح صفقة ثانية بنفس الإتجاه الأول ........وأين المشكلة ؟ المشكلة أنني غير متواجد دائما أمام الجهاز ففي كثير من الحالات السعر يضرب الستوب ويعود قبل أن يتفعل الأمرالثاني بنقطة أو نقطتين وعندما سألت عن السبب قيل لي أن السبريد هو سبب الاختلاف بين نقطتي فتح الصفقة الجديدة وستوب الصفقة الأولى , فما هو العمل علما بأن السبريد للزوج الذي أعمل عليه يبلغ ثلاث نقاط فقط , أرجو ممن لديه الحل الشافي هل أضيف السبريد إلى الأمر المعلق أم إلى الستوب ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً .

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لازم تفهم كم نقطة اولا لكي تعرف تتعامل مع السبريد ومتى تضيفه الى الاوامر المعلقة او الستوب  
1 : السعر الظاهر امامك على الشارت هو سعر البيع , وليس سعر الشراء  
2 : عندما تعمل صفقة بيع , فان الامر المعاكس لها هو الشراء ( والامر المعاكس لها هنا هو الستوب او الهدف وأو حتى الهدج ) 
وعندما تعمل عملية شراء فان المعاكس لها هو امر بيع  
طيب متى تضيف السبريد ومتى لا  
اذا كانت العملية بيع , فان الهدف او الستوب سيكون شراء , هنا سنعمل حساب السبريد لان المعاكس هو الشراء وبالتالي يجب ان نعمل حساب السبريد لان سعر الشراء ما هو الا سعر البيع مضاف اليه السبريد  
انا اذا كانت العملية شراء , فان السعر المنفذ على الستوب او الهدف هو سعر البيع وبالتالي لا تضيف السبريد لان السعر سيتنفد على سعر البيع وهو السعر الظاهر امامك على الشارت  
وطبعا نفس الكلام سينطبق على الاوامر المعلقة الابتدائية , يعني لو تريد ان تضع امر معلق بيع لا تضيف السبريد , واذا كنت شتضع امر معلق شراء فستعمل حساب السبريد لان السبريد سيختلف معك هنا  
أخيرا اقول ان الكلام السابق نظري ولا اعتقد انه سيرسخ عندك الا في حالة طبقت هذا الكلام عمليا , لذلك انا انصحك ان تفتح حساب ديمو , وتبدأ في تنفيد عمليات عشوائية وتلاحظ كيف يتعامل البرنامج مع سعر البيع والشرراء واين ينفذ البرنامج عمليتك يالضبط . 
وفقك الله

----------


## dr.sheta

أخى عبد الكريم 
شركة fxcm أدنى أيداع لها 300$ دولار كما هو موجود فى الرابط المعلن الموجود على موقع المتداول العربى   
           ولكن على موقع fxcm أدنى حد للتداول 2000$!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!! :Emoticon1:  :016:  :016:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخى عبد الكريم 
> شركة fxcm أدنى أيداع لها 300$ دولار كما هو موجود فى الرابط المعلن الموجود على موقع المتداول العربى   
>            ولكن على موقع fxcm أدنى حد للتداول 2000$!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!

 
نعم صحيح , وهذه احدى المميزات التي تتحصل عليها عندما تسجل عن طريق المتداول العربي , ولن تتحصل عليها عندما تسجل في الشركة مباشرة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 بالنسبة لصفحة المفكرة الاقتصادية التوقيت الذي يظهر عندي هو توقيت جرينتش و أريد أن أعدله الى توقيت مكة المكرمة بحيث يظهر لي وقت الخبر للباوند مثلا الساعة 11:30  بدلا من الساعة 8:30  فكيف افعل ذلك ؟ 
 و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

بسيطة جدا ان شاء الله  
ادخل على صفحة حسابي وستجد رابطها في أعلى اي صفحة في الموقع او المنتدى من جهة اليسار بجوار الايميل , ثم عدل التوقيت الى توقيتك المحلي  
وهذا الرابط لصفحة حسابي   https://www.arabictrader.com/account.../manageaccount

----------


## mooh

السلام
كيف ممكن الحصول على شارت الذهب

----------


## mooh

شارت الذهب في ميتاتريد استراليا

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام
> كيف ممكن الحصول على شارت الذهب

  

> شارت الذهب في ميتاتريد استراليا

 لا يوجد في الميتاتريدر , فقط في برنامج الشركة الافتراضي : GTS

----------


## mooh

لا يمكن اضافته؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

> لا يمكن اضافته؟؟

 
من عندك لا , لكن فيه اشاعات ان الشركة ستضيفه الايام القادمة  
متى وهل هذا الكلام صحيح , الله أعلم

----------


## mooh

انا وجدت ميتاتريد4 يوجد فيه لكن لم استطع فتح حساب تجريبي فيه

----------


## عبدالكريم

> انا وجدت ميتاتريد4 يوجد فيه لكن لم استطع فتح حساب تجريبي فيه

 
خد هذا الميتاتريدرفيه الذهب النقط وغيره , وتستطيع ان تفتح حساب ديمو من البرنامج نفسه   رابط مباشر لتحميل منصة  windsor

----------


## dr.sheta

أخى عبد الكريـــــــــــــــم ,,أجو منك أن تبدى رأيك فى هذا الموضوع  :A011:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t106926.html

----------


## kamelfo

:Icon26: السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم ممكن تشرح لي موضوع al trader لقد اعطاني الاخ ابو خالد رقم حساب ديمو بواسطة هذا البرنامج للمتابعة لكن لقلت خبرتي لم افهم كيفية المتابعة فاذا امكن تشرح لي ذلك فانا اول مرة اقوم بهذه التجربة 
السوال الثاني هو اني اردت ان احول لغة المنصة الى العربية فتحولت الى لغة الرموز الغير مفهومة فهل هناك طريقة لحل هذا المشكل .وشكرا على المساعدة ........

----------


## Qamar14

لماذا يقال لليورو باوند بانه ملكي؟

----------


## Qamar14

من الذي يطلق هذه الاسماء وما دلالاتها
الكيبل
المجنون
وغيرها كثير
ما السبب في هذه المسميات

----------


## hussain63

السلام عليكم  
لدي بعض الاسئلة اريد اجوبة عليهم الله يجزاكم خير 
1 
لماذا اف اكس سول و اف اكس سي ام واغلبية الشركات لاتقبل بطاقات الفيزا او الماستر كارد المسبوقة الدفع ,مالحكمة من ذلك مع العلم انه الشخص لن يحاول ان يدفع بتلك الطريقة الا بعد ان يكون قد وضع المبلغ في البطاقة وهي محمية اكثر من البطاقات العادية 
2 
هل تقبل الشركات ان تودع لك السحب الذي تريد من حسابك الى حسابك البنكي في حالة انك قمت بتمويل حسابك بطريقة اخرى كالبطاقات الائتمانية 
3 
هل هناك شركات او مؤسسات تعطيك توصيات مقابل مبلغ مالي شهري او سنوي 
4 بالنسبة للدورة المزمع اقامتها في المتداول العربي جاءتنا رسالة بهذا الخصوص ولكن عند الذهاب الى التسجيل يطلب منا مفتاح التسجيل  كما ترون في الجملة التالية ونحن لانملك هذا المفتاح , هل يجب علينا مراسلة الاستاذ وليد الحلو   هذا المنهج الدراسي يتطلب 'مفتاح تسجيل' - في المرة الأولى فقط
كلمة المرور التي يفترض حصولك عليها من وليد الحلو.

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
بودي أن اسأل ما هذا المؤشر ؟ و طبيعة عمله ؟ و كيف يتم استخدامه ؟   
بوركتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

> أخى عبد الكريـــــــــــــــم ,,أجو منك أن تبدى رأيك فى هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t106926.html

 ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم ممكن تشرح لي موضوع al trader لقد اعطاني الاخ ابو خالد رقم حساب ديمو بواسطة هذا البرنامج للمتابعة لكن لقلت خبرتي لم افهم كيفية المتابعة فاذا امكن تشرح لي ذلك فانا اول مرة اقوم بهذه التجربة 
> السوال الثاني هو اني اردت ان احول لغة المنصة الى العربية فتحولت الى لغة الرموز الغير مفهومة فهل هناك طريقة لحل هذا المشكل .وشكرا على المساعدة ........

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
خد هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله فيه التفاصيل الكاملة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t101557.html 
بالنسبة لتغيير اللغة العربية فالافضل ان تنزل نسخة جديدة من موقع الشركة بعد ان تزيل النسخة التي عندك , فاذا استمرت المشاكل فالافضل ان تفحص جهازك نفسك

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> لدي بعض الاسئلة اريد اجوبة عليهم الله يجزاكم خير 
> 1 
> لماذا اف اكس سول و اف اكس سي ام واغلبية الشركات لاتقبل بطاقات الفيزا او الماستر كارد المسبوقة الدفع ,مالحكمة من ذلك مع العلم انه الشخص لن يحاول ان يدفع بتلك الطريقة الا بعد ان يكون قد وضع المبلغ في البطاقة وهي محمية اكثر من البطاقات العادية 
> 2 
> هل تقبل الشركات ان تودع لك السحب الذي تريد من حسابك الى حسابك البنكي في حالة انك قمت بتمويل حسابك بطريقة اخرى كالبطاقات الائتمانية 
> 3 
> هل هناك شركات او مؤسسات تعطيك توصيات مقابل مبلغ مالي شهري او سنوي 
> 4 بالنسبة للدورة المزمع اقامتها في المتداول العربي جاءتنا رسالة بهذا الخصوص ولكن عند الذهاب الى التسجيل يطلب منا مفتاح التسجيل  كما ترون في الجملة التالية ونحن لانملك هذا المفتاح , هل يجب علينا مراسلة الاستاذ وليد الحلو   هذا المنهج الدراسي يتطلب 'مفتاح تسجيل' - في المرة الأولى فقط
> كلمة المرور التي يفترض حصولك عليها من وليد الحلو.

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
1 : لان بطاقات الدفع المسبق ما فيها قوانين تحكمها من ناحية ارتباط صاحب البطاقة بعنوان معين وباسم معين ومعروف وبحساب بنكي معروف  
توجد مواقع كثيرة على الانترنت تبيع هذه البطاقات لكل الناس وبالاسم الذي تريده  
وطبعا ليست شركات الوساطة فقط من يشترط هذه الامور , بل كل مواقع التسوق المعتمدة وكل البنوك العالمية  
2 : غالبا تقبل بدون اي مشاكل , فقط تشترط بعض الامور البسيطة وهذه الامور تختلف من شركة لاخرى , والمبدأ اساسا لا توجد به مشاكل  
3 : توجد , ولا علم لي بمصداقيتها او مدى جدوتها , لاني لم اجربها يوما  
4 : لو الاكاديمية وافقت على قبولك في أحد فصولها فترسل لك على ايميلك الذي سجلت به الموافقة على التسجيل بالاضافة الى كلمة المرور التي تستطيع ان تدخل بها الفصل الدراسي  
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم ...
> بودي أن اسأل ما هذا المؤشر ؟ و طبيعة عمله ؟ و كيف يتم استخدامه ؟
> بوركتم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
للاسف يا غالي ما مرعلي

----------


## leo

السلام عليكم  
أخوي عبدالكريم ,,, أبي أسألك عن أفضل الشارات المستخدمة من المحللين ووين أقدر أحصل عليها وعلى شرح لها ؟؟ 
لان المنتدى ضيعني وضعت معاه وانا أبحث عن الشارات اللي يستخدموها المحللين وتعلمها 
-- --
هل تنصح بدخل موضوع التوصيات مع احد الأعضاء ,,,,, أو الاعتماد على النفس ؟؟
-----
الكثير من المحللين لهم طريقتهم الخاصة ,,, فإيش أشهر  3 طرق في التحليل وايش الشارات المستخدمة فيها ؟؟   
شاكر لك مقدما

----------


## dr.sheta

> ان شاء الله

 طـــــــــــــــــــــــال الأنتظار .....ولكنى بأنتظار... :Inlove:

----------


## عبدالكريم

> السلام عليكم  
> أخوي عبدالكريم ,,, أبي أسألك عن أفضل الشارات المستخدمة من المحللين ووين أقدر أحصل عليها وعلى شرح لها ؟؟ 
> لان المنتدى ضيعني وضعت معاه وانا أبحث عن الشارات اللي يستخدموها المحللين وتعلمها 
> -- --
> هل تنصح بدخل موضوع التوصيات مع احد الأعضاء ,,,,, أو الاعتماد على النفس ؟؟
> -----
> الكثير من المحللين لهم طريقتهم الخاصة ,,, فإيش أشهر  3 طرق في التحليل وايش الشارات المستخدمة فيها ؟؟   
> شاكر لك مقدما

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للشارات المستخدمة فاكثرنا اما ان يستخدم شارات الميتاتريدر المجانية او يستخدم برنامج  fxsol لعرض الشارتات , واذا كنت تريد استخدام شارت مدفوع الثمن وتعرف ان تجارتك تستحق فعليك ببرنامج تريد ستيشن ( ابحث عنه في جوجل ) 
بالنسبة للتوصيات فالافضل ان تتعلم بنفسك فلا شك ان هذا افضل , وان كنت مصرا على اتباع احد فاحرص على تتحصل منه صاحبك على نتائج ثلاث اشهر سابقة على الاقل وان يكون لهذا الشخص حساب ديمو يتابع عليه عملياته ونتائجه لضمان الشفافية  
وهذه افضل ورش حديثة من وجهة نظري   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81607.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86331.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

> طـــــــــــــــــــــــال الأنتظار .....ولكنى بأنتظار...

 تم  :Big Grin:

----------


## نون

ممكن مساعده 00 لماذا لاأستطيع التحويل من السعوديه علما اني اريد فتح حساب في فاكسول

----------


## عبدالكريم

> ممكن مساعده 00 لماذا لاأستطيع التحويل من السعوديه علما اني اريد فتح حساب في فاكسول

 راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي يا غالي على الايميل وان شاء الله يساعدوك   [email protected] 
وفقك الله

----------


## ديوان الباشا

هل حجز المارجن يختلف من شركه لأخرى

----------


## عبدالكريم

*يختلف باختلاف الشركة اولا , والاختلافات هنا طفيفة  
كما يختلف باختلاف الرافعة , ولو كان الحساب في نفس الشركة*

----------


## نون

شكرا لك  أخ عبد الكريم على التجاوب السريع

----------


## x_sub0

شكرا لكل من افادونا واثر الله من علمهم وعلمنا

----------


## subzero

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم انا عاوز اعرف بيتم الاعلان عن معدلات الفائدة كل قا ايه؟

----------


## subzero

اقصد كل قد ايه

----------


## hobasous

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت انا كنت عاوز اعرف كيفيه المضاربه ببرنامج الميتاتريدر
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## amalmisr

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
بما انى لسه مبتدئة وان شاء الله هفتح حساب ديمو لاول مرة ، أحب اعرف ما هو اشهر مؤشر فنى يمكننى القراءة عنه الان والاعتماد عليه فى البداية ، حيث انه يوجد العديد من المؤشرات الفنية ، واذا انتظرت حتى اتعلم جميع هذه المؤشرات ، فلن ابدا بالمتاجرة ابداً

----------


## amalmisr

وعندى سؤال متعلق بالسبريد ( الفرق بين سعر الطلب والعرض ) ، هل شركة الوساطة بتحدده مسبقا ، ويجب ان يكون المستثمر على علم بيه قبل التداول ؟
وهل لحساب النقطة أهمية عند التحليل الفنى ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amalmisr
					  السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
بما انى لسه مبتدئة وان شاء الله هفتح حساب ديمو لاول مرة ، أحب اعرف ما هو اشهر مؤشر فنى يمكننى القراءة عنه الان والاعتماد عليه فى البداية ، حيث انه يوجد العديد من المؤشرات الفنية ، واذا انتظرت حتى اتعلم جميع هذه المؤشرات ، فلن ابدا بالمتاجرة ابداً    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا يوجد مؤشر فني هو الافضل على الاطلاق , لان المؤشرات كلها تكون تابعة لا سعر ولا ينصح بالاعتماد عليها اعتماد كامل  
لو أحبتت ان يكون لك مؤشر مساعد في التحليل فاختر ما بين الآر اس اي , الستوكاستيك , الماكد , الموفنج  
هؤلاء الاربعة هم الافضل برأيي والله أعلم*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amalmisr
					  وعندى سؤال متعلق بالسبريد ( الفرق بين سعر الطلب والعرض ) ، هل شركة الوساطة بتحدده مسبقا ، ويجب ان يكون المستثمر على علم بيه قبل التداول ؟
وهل لحساب النقطة أهمية عند التحليل الفنى ؟   نعم السبريد تحدده الشركة مسبقا لان هذا هو أجرها ومن حقها ان تطلب مبلغا معين نظير توسطها بينك وبين السوق , وانت تنظر الى هذا الاجر وتقيمه هل هو مناسب لك ام لا . 
لا يوثر حساب النقطة في التحليل الفني , لان التحليل الفني يسري على الكل ولا دخل له بالسبريد الشركات المختلفة*

----------


## amalmisr

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك استاذ عبد الكريم
اسمحلى بسؤال اخر ، فى محاولة منى لتدراك الاقسام المختلفة ، ولاشارة العديد من القائمين على الموقع على اهمية المفكرة الاقتصادية ، كان يجب الإطلاع على المفكرة الاقتصادية التى يتيح الموقع من خلالها المؤشرات الاقتصادية
لكن الحقيقة واجهتنى صعوبات فى فهم هذه الصفحة أو التعامل معها 
ارجو منكم توضيح كيفية التعامل واستخدام رابط المفكرة الاقتصادية

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
في هذا الموضوع ستجد شرحا كاملا للمفكرة وكيفية التعامل معها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75225.html*

----------


## hobasous

وكمان ازاي اركب اكسبيرت علي برنامج الميتاتريدر ومشكورين

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة subzero
					  السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم انا عاوز اعرف بيتم الاعلان عن معدلات الفائدة كل قا ايه؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة subzero
					  اقصد كل قد ايه   كل شهر تقريبا , وفي مفكرة المتداول العربي التفاصيل الكاملة حول المواعيد القادمة او السابقة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت انا كنت عاوز اعرف كيفيه المضاربه ببرنامج الميتاتريدر
جزاكم الله خيرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
عن طريق الضغط على امر جديد او F9 وبعدها ستخرج لك نافدة تختار من الزوج و حجم العقد وبيع او شراء  
انصح يا أخي ان تفتح حساب ديمو في الميتاتريدر وتستكشف البرنامج بنفسك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  وكمان ازاي اركب اكسبيرت علي برنامج الميتاتريدر ومشكورين   في هذا الموضوع شرح لكيفية تركيب الاكسبيرت   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92806.html*

----------


## moh1391

الله يجزااااااااااااااك الف خير  
كيف انزل المؤشرات وما افضلها انا عندي برنامج GTS
كيف اضيف له المؤشرا ت 
كيف اذا اشتريت اريد ان اعرف بكم اشتريت لأني اعطي شراء ولا اعرف كم راح من راس المال

----------


## عسوله

السلام عليكم
معاكم اختكم عسوله
انا عندي فقط 3500 دولار هل في مجال اني ادخل فيهم السوق
وثانيا 
هل جميع البورصات المتداوله نفس الاخره مثلا انا حملة من عديد من الروابط التي توجد فيها تحميل البرامج
هل جميعها نفس الاخره ولا يختلفون للعلم ان جميع العملات توجد 
وثالثا  عندي اقتراح 
ياليت تحطون قسم فقط للاساتذه الكرام فقط يضعون فيه توصياتهم بالبيع والشراء  والكل يتبع توصياتهم علي امل الربح بعد الله تعالي
ورابعا
 اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفق  كل شخص قام علي هذا المنتدى وجعله شعله مضائه الناس وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moh1391
					  الله يجزااااااااااااااك الف خير  
كيف انزل المؤشرات وما افضلها انا عندي برنامج GTS
كيف اضيف له المؤشرا ت 
كيف اذا اشتريت اريد ان اعرف بكم اشتريت لأني اعطي شراء ولا اعرف كم راح من راس المال   الجي تي اس ما فيه اضافة مؤشرات يا غالي , المؤشرات تضاف الى الميتاتريد فقط , لان الجي تي اس برنامج للتنفد وليس للتحليل  
واذا اشتريت او بعت ستجد العمليات في اسفل البرنامج فيها كل تفاصيل عملياتك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عسوله
					  السلام عليكم
معاكم اختكم عسوله
انا عندي فقط 3500 دولار هل في مجال اني ادخل فيهم السوق
وثانيا 
هل جميع البورصات المتداوله نفس الاخره مثلا انا حملة من عديد من الروابط التي توجد فيها تحميل البرامج
هل جميعها نفس الاخره ولا يختلفون للعلم ان جميع العملات توجد 
وثالثا  عندي اقتراح 
ياليت تحطون قسم فقط للاساتذه الكرام فقط يضعون فيه توصياتهم بالبيع والشراء  والكل يتبع توصياتهم علي امل الربح بعد الله تعالي
ورابعا
 اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفق  كل شخص قام علي هذا المنتدى وجعله شعله مضائه الناس وشكرا    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
3500 $ مبلغ جيد للبداية , فقط لا تدخل بهم حتى تتعلمي كم شهر على الديمو , فاذا وجدت نفسك رابحة افتحي حساب ب 250 $ وجربي بهم كم شهر ولا تدخلي بهذا المال الا بعد ان تعرفي الربح من السوق  
بالنسبة للبورصات فه بورصات عملات واحدة الفرق فقط في التوقيت مثلا بالليل تكون بورصة اسيا وبالصباح اوربا وبالمساء امريكا ويتنابون فيما بينهم على السوق . 
بالنسبة للاقتراحك فهو تقريبا منفذ في قسم التوصيات , ولدي موضوع مثبت في قسم التوصيات فيه نخبة من اصحاب مواضيع التوصيات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105763.html*

----------


## moh1391

> * 
> الجي تي اس ما فيه اضافة مؤشرات يا غالي , المؤشرات تضاف الى الميتاتريد فقط , لان الجي تي اس برنامج للتنفد وليس للتحليل  
> واذا اشتريت او بعت ستجد العمليات في اسفل البرنامج فيها كل تفاصيل عملياتك  
> وفقك الله*

 اسأل الله العظيم باسمه الاعظم ان ينور عليك ويرزقك في الدنيا والاخره والف والف شكر على سرعه الرد

----------


## hobasous

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخوي عبد الكريم علي ردودك السريعه ومساعدتك لاخوانك
ولي طلب بسيط وجدت في المنتدي اكسبيرتات كثيره ولكن لم اجد موضوع يشرح كيفيه استخدام الاكسبيرت بعد تركيبه وهل يحتاج ربطه ببرنامج التداول ام يستخدم علي الميتاتريدر فقط ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moh1391
					  اسأل الله العظيم باسمه الاعظم ان ينور عليك ويرزقك في الدنيا والاخره والف والف شكر على سرعه الرد   اللهم آمين  
ولك بمثله وافضل *

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخوي عبد الكريم علي ردودك السريعه ومساعدتك لاخوانك
ولي طلب بسيط وجدت في المنتدي اكسبيرتات كثيره ولكن لم اجد موضوع يشرح كيفيه استخدام الاكسبيرت بعد تركيبه وهل يحتاج ربطه ببرنامج التداول ام يستخدم علي الميتاتريدر فقط ؟؟   لا ياغالي لا تربطه ببرنامج التداول لانه لا يشتغل الا على الميتاتريدر  
وطبعا لكل اكسبيرت اعدادات معينة يشرحها لك صاحب الاكسبيرت نفسه , اما الشرح لتركيب وتفعيل الاكسبيرتات فستجدها مشروحة في صدر هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92806.html*

----------


## عسوله

> *
>  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> 3500 $ مبلغ جيد للبداية , فقط لا تدخل بهم حتى تتعلمي كم شهر على الديمو , فاذا وجدت نفسك رابحة افتحي حساب ب 250 $ وجربي بهم كم شهر ولا تدخلي بهذا المال الا بعد ان تعرفي الربح من السوق  
> بالنسبة للبورصات فه بورصات عملات واحدة الفرق فقط في التوقيت مثلا بالليل تكون بورصة اسيا وبالصباح اوربا وبالمساء امريكا ويتنابون فيما بينهم على السوق . 
> بالنسبة للاقتراحك فهو تقريبا منفذ في قسم التوصيات , ولدي موضوع مثبت في قسم التوصيات فيه نخبة من اصحاب مواضيع التوصيات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105763.html*

 والله مادري بس نبي قسم فيه مثلا
اليوم اليورو والدولار اشتروه ساعه الفلانيه 
ونحن نقوم بالمتابعه

----------


## hobasous

> * 
> لا ياغالي لا تربطه ببرنامج التداول لانه لا يشتغل الا على الميتاتريدر  
> وطبعا لكل اكسبيرت اعدادات معينة يشرحها لك صاحب الاكسبيرت نفسه , اما الشرح لتركيب وتفعيل الاكسبيرتات فستجدها مشروحة في صدر هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92806.html*

 جزاك الله كل خير انا هطبق الاكسبيرت بتاع حضرتك مع مؤشر الدعم والمقاومه للاخ جمال وربنا يوقف ان شاء الله

----------


## عسوله

> *
>  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> 3500 $ مبلغ جيد للبداية , فقط لا تدخل بهم حتى تتعلمي كم شهر على الديمو , فاذا وجدت نفسك رابحة افتحي حساب ب 250 $ وجربي بهم كم شهر ولا تدخلي بهذا المال الا بعد ان تعرفي الربح من السوق  
> بالنسبة للبورصات فه بورصات عملات واحدة الفرق فقط في التوقيت مثلا بالليل تكون بورصة اسيا وبالصباح اوربا وبالمساء امريكا ويتنابون فيما بينهم على السوق . 
> بالنسبة للاقتراحك فهو تقريبا منفذ في قسم التوصيات , ولدي موضوع مثبت في قسم التوصيات فيه نخبة من اصحاب مواضيع التوصيات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t105763.html*

 يعطيك العاااااااااااااافيه يارب

----------


## karim yahia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أستاذى عبدالكريم 
انا أريد ان اعرف واتعلم عن التحليل الاساسى؟؟ 
هل يجب على متابعة كل الاخبار؟؟وكيف أميز الاخبار المهمة من الغيرمهمة؟؟ 
هل لابد من احتراف التحليل الاساسى؟؟ام احتراف التحليل الفنى فقط؟؟ 
سؤال اخر...عندما افتح الشارت لاى عملة ماهى الاشياء التى يجب معرفتها من الشارت؟؟ 
كيف أحدد نقاط الدخول والخروج؟؟ هل الاستعانة بالدعوم والمقاومات وتحديد الاتجاه+ الشموع+مؤشرات الاتجاه والزخم 
اسف تقلت عليكم بالاسئلة

----------


## karim yahia

سؤال أخر (اعذرونى) 
انا اتاجر خلال اليوم (انتراداى) ماهو الفريم المناسب؟؟هل فريم اليوم والساعة ام ماذا؟؟ 
كيف أحدد القمم والقيعان الكاذبة؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة karim yahia
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أستاذى عبدالكريم 
انا أريد ان اعرف واتعلم عن التحليل الاساسى؟؟ 
هل يجب على متابعة كل الاخبار؟؟وكيف أميز الاخبار المهمة من الغيرمهمة؟؟ 
هل لابد من احتراف التحليل الاساسى؟؟ام احتراف التحليل الفنى فقط؟؟ 
سؤال اخر...عندما افتح الشارت لاى عملة ماهى الاشياء التى يجب معرفتها من الشارت؟؟ 
كيف أحدد نقاط الدخول والخروج؟؟ هل الاستعانة بالدعوم والمقاومات وتحديد الاتجاه+ الشموع+مؤشرات الاتجاه والزخم 
اسف تقلت عليكم بالاسئلة           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة karim yahia
					  سؤال أخر (اعذرونى) 
انا اتاجر خلال اليوم (انتراداى) ماهو الفريم المناسب؟؟هل فريم اليوم والساعة ام ماذا؟؟ 
كيف أحدد القمم والقيعان الكاذبة؟؟   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لتعلم التحليل الاساسي فعليك بهذا الموضوع المفيد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html 
بالنسبة لطريقة المتاجرة وكيفية تحديد مستويات الدعوم والمقاومات  فعليك بهذه الطريقة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t3929.html*

----------


## hobasous

سؤال اخر وارجو المعذره 
كيف اجعل مؤشر الماكد بهذه الصوره

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  سؤال اخر وارجو المعذره 
كيف اجعل مؤشر الماكد بهذه الصوره    لا اعتقد ان هذا المؤشر هو المؤشر الافتراضي في الميتاتريدر , انصحك بان تتواصل مباشرة مع الذي ارفقه في الصورة السابقة وتطلب منه نسخة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## hobasous

> * 
> لا اعتقد ان هذا المؤشر هو المؤشر الافتراضي في الميتاتريدر , انصحك بان تتواصل مباشرة مع الذي ارفقه في الصورة السابقة وتطلب منه نسخة  
> وفقك الله*

  اخي الكريم
هذه الصوره من الكتاب المرفق في دوره المنتدي الدفعه الثالثه

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
بغيت افتح حساب ديمو لشركه فكسول ببرنامج الميتار ترايدير 4 
وشكرا

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم اخوان ..هل هناك مشكل في الموقع ام ان هناك تحديث ..فانا ادخل من خلال ..قوقل كروم...وشكرا  :016:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  اخي الكريم
هذه الصوره من الكتاب المرفق في دوره المنتدي الدفعه الثالثه     اذا عليك باساتذة الاكاديمية وان شاء الله يفيدوك  
هل تم فتح المنتدى الخاص بكم ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبت ريح وسنعه
					  السلام عليكم 
بغيت افتح حساب ديمو لشركه فكسول ببرنامج الميتار ترايدير 4 
وشكرا   تفضل   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...s/demoaccounts*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم اخوان ..هل هناك مشكل في الموقع ام ان هناك تحديث ..فانا ادخل من خلال ..قوقل كروم...وشكرا    نعم توجد بعض التحديثات والان نسخة المنتدى تجريبة  
يمكنك الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع اذا كنت تواجه اي مشاكل في التصفح   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107624.html?highlight=*

----------


## dr.sheta

أخى عبد الكريم قال لى أخ كريم فى المنتدى أن موضوع أسمة (تعلم مع محتار) من المواضيع الرائعة .....ولكنى لا أستطيع أيجادة.... :Inlove:  ..فهل يمكن ان تساعدنى  
ووفقك الله

----------


## hobasous

> أخى عبد الكريم قال لى أخ كريم فى المنتدى أن موضوع أسمة (تعلم مع محتار) من المواضيع الرائعة .....ولكنى لا أستطيع أيجادة.... ..فهل يمكن ان تساعدنى  
> ووفقك الله

 تفضل يا اخي بعد اذن الاخ عبد الكريم جزاه الله كل خير  تعلم مع  M7tar

----------


## hobasous

اخي عبد الكريم اريد رأيكم في هذه الشركه جزاك الله كل خير 
ifc markets

----------


## dr.sheta

:Thumb:  :Thumb: جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.sheta
					  أخى عبد الكريم قال لى أخ كريم فى المنتدى أن موضوع أسمة (تعلم مع محتار) من المواضيع الرائعة .....ولكنى لا أستطيع أيجادة.... ..فهل يمكن ان تساعدنى  
ووفقك الله         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  تفضل يا اخي بعد اذن الاخ عبد الكريم جزاه الله كل خير  تعلم مع  M7tar    بارك الله فيك يا عزيزي hobasous*

----------


## عبدالكريم

> اخي عبد الكريم اريد رأيكم في هذه الشركه جزاك الله كل خير 
> ifc markets

  
اسمع بها ولكن صدقا لم اجربها  
حاول ان تبحث عنها في قسم الشركات وهو على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
وفقك الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطالب2002
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني عندي جم سوال ياليت تجاوبوني عليه واكون لكم من الشاكرين انشالله 
1- انا استعمل برنامج AFB هذا اذا ابي اشتري اي عمله مكتوب فيه اخذ الربع والمربع الثاني الخسارة وبجم تبي تدخل 1 دولار 2 او 3 لغاية 80 دولار السوال ماني عارف هل اشتري مثل عملة واصله 1500اشتريها واحط في خانة الخسارة 1480واخذ الربع 1560 مثلا ؟ ادخل علي بركة الله  
السوال الثاني 
اربح بس في البيع المكسب ولا بعد اربح من الخسارة اذا نزل العملة لاني اشوف في المنتدى كلمات الهدف والبيع والستوب ماني فاهمها ولله 
السوال الثالث شنو يعني الخاروف او الجني هذي مسميات ماادري شنو  
السوال الرابع 
شنو عقد او عقدين يصير يعني ادخل بااخذ من عقد علي نفس العملة وكيف ؟   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
أخي العزيز انت تسأل عن نقا المفروض ما تسأل عنها الان لأنك مبتدأ وهذه الاشياء في المتاجرة في العملات , وانت المفروض تتعلم الاساسيات والمبادئ اولا  
انصحك بهذه المواضيع وان شاء الله تفيدك   
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وان كانت لديكم اي استفسارات , لا تتردد في وضع سؤالك في أحد هذه المواضيع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96707.html*

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 الأخ الفاضل / عبد الكريم  
 لماذا يتكون الانحراف في الدايفرجنس و ما سببه ؟ بمعنى لماذا يعجز المؤشر عن تكوين قمة مماثلة للسعر ( أو العكس ) ؟ يا ريت أجد علة لذلك لأنها برأيي مفتاح لفهم أعمق و نظرة ذات أهداف بعيدة   
                                                   بوركت

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركس للفوركسيين
					  السلام عليكم ... 
 الأخ الفاضل / عبد الكريم  
 لماذا يتكون الانحراف في الدايفرجنس و ما سببه ؟ بمعنى لماذا يعجز المؤشر عن تكوين قمة مماثلة للسعر ( أو العكس ) ؟ يا ريت أجد علة لذلك لأنها برأيي مفتاح لفهم أعمق و نظرة ذات أهداف بعيدة   
                                                   بوركت   انا اللي فاهمه يا غالي هو من العمليات الرياضية للمؤشر نفسه  
لان المؤشرات التي تقيس الدايفرجنس هي مؤشرات عزم او زخم ويظهر الدايفرجنس عندما لا يكون هناك قوة او زخم للعملة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## super genius

هل صحيح ان ابسط واقل الطرق خطوره بالفوركس هو التداول ثنائي الخيارات ؟  
ووممكن اعرف ااذا له عيوب ولا لآ ؟ 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## معاذ الجبر

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان مو كان في المنتدى خدمة الشات للاستفسارات
وينها مو شايفها
لو سمحتم اذا كانت موجودة وين الاقيها
شكرا الكم ويسلمو

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 بالنسبة للمجنون أيهما أفضل للتحليل .. أندكس الباوند أم أندكس الين ؟ بمعنى ... لو وجدت فرصة بيع مثلا عالمجنون .. فأي الأندكسين سيؤكد لي قوة فرصة البيع و تأكيدها من عدمه ؟؟؟ لأنني لاحظت أن كلا الاندكسين يسيرا بنفس الاتجاه بنسبة 75 بالمية أو أكثر تقريبا ... . و كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لبقية الأزواج . هل أحلل  و أكتفي بأندكس الباوند مثلا لأنه عملة أساس ؟  
 بوركتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تفضل   https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php*

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم  ..مرحبا الاخ عبد الكريم وبالاخوة الكرام من فضلك اخي عندي سؤالين  بخصوص التحليل 
1 ماهي الطريقة الافضل لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة بشكل احترافي ودقيق
2ماهو الفرايم الافضل لتحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج كذالك بشكل احترافي ودقيق 
وشكرا على الرد مسبقا :016:  :Asvc:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبت ريح وسنعه
					  هل صحيح ان ابسط واقل الطرق خطوره بالفوركس هو التداول ثنائي الخيارات ؟  
ووممكن اعرف ااذا له عيوب ولا لآ ؟ 
وجزاك الله خير   وين لقيتي هذا المصطلح يا أختي الكريمة  
الرجاء بعض المعلومات عنه لكي نجيب عن السؤال*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركس للفوركسيين
					  السلام عليكم ... 
 بالنسبة للمجنون أيهما أفضل للتحليل .. أندكس الباوند أم أندكس الين ؟ بمعنى ... لو وجدت فرصة بيع مثلا عالمجنون .. فأي الأندكسين سيؤكد لي قوة فرصة البيع و تأكيدها من عدمه ؟؟؟ لأنني لاحظت أن كلا الاندكسين يسيرا بنفس الاتجاه بنسبة 75 بالمية أو أكثر تقريبا ... . و كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لبقية الأزواج . هل أحلل  و أكتفي بأندكس الباوند مثلا لأنه عملة أساس ؟  
 بوركتم   لا المفروض الاثنين يا أخي العزيز  
ساعطيك احصائية لحركة الدولار ين , والباوند دولار ( وليس الاندكسات ) ومقارنتها مع حركة المجنون  
فلو تحرك الدولار ين نقطة واحدة ستلاحظ ان المجنون تحرك نقطتين , ولو تحرك الباوند دولار نقطة واحدة فستلاحظ ان المجنون تحرك نقطة واحدة فقط كذلك  
اذا الدولار ين يؤثر اكثر في المجنون , ولكن ولان حركته بطئية مقارنة بالباوند دولار فستلاحظ مقاربة لنفس تأثير حركة الباوند دولار على المجنون  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم  ..مرحبا الاخ عبد الكريم وبالاخوة الكرام من فضلك اخي عندي سؤالين  بخصوص التحليل 
1 ماهي الطريقة الافضل لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة بشكل احترافي ودقيق
2ماهو الفرايم الافضل لتحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج كذالك بشكل احترافي ودقيق 
وشكرا على الرد مسبقا   افضل طريقة هل  الطريقة اليدوية يا أخي باستخدام القمم والقيعان , هذه الطريقة لا يعيى عليها  
بالنسبة لافضل فريم فما في فريم يغني عن الآخر , والافضل هو النظر للزوج من الفريمات المهمة ( الساعة والاربع ساعات فما فوق ) ثم الدخول على حسب الفريم الذي يتناسب مع متاجرتك  
وافضل من شرح هذا التحليل هو شيخنا الوافي في طريقته المعروفة فعليك بها  
وفقك الله*

----------


## متداول1

سؤال فني في برنامج AL Trade 4  
يوجد بعض المؤشرات الغير موجودة في قائمة المؤشرات , بل نجدها في تحت مسمى مخصص كما تعلمون 
كمؤشر cci و rsi 
والسؤال اني كل ما أعمل تخصيي لهالمؤشرين وأظبط المستويات , تطلع المؤشرات مظبوطة , لكن الإعدادت والمستويات التي سجلتها لا تُحفظ , بل بتوجب علي كل مرة عمل مثل هذه الإعدادت , 
فالسؤال كيف أحفظها بحيث تكون جاهزة في كل مرة أستدعي فيها المؤشر , وشكراً

----------


## فوركس للفوركسيين

السلام عليكم ... 
 يا اخوان ممكن ترشدونا لرمز مؤشر بورصة لندن عالميتا ؟ و كذلك مؤشر بورصة طوكيو ؟ و أيضا بورصة أمريكا وول ستريت ؟ 
 بوركتم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تستطيع ان تحفظهما كقالب  
بالنسبة لي فانا استخدم RSI أحيانا وكلما استدعه واضعه على الشارت أجد الاعدادات كما تركتها آخر مرة  
ممكن تكون عندك مشكلة في المنصة فحاول تعيد تنصيبها في الاجازة*

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم
في نموذج طلب الغاء الفائده,موجود بيانات العميل:
رقم الحساب.
اسم المستخدم.
ما هو المقصود بهم.؟؟
ويوجد  اسم العميل مطبوعا. اي تحرير النموذج وطباعة الاسم كما في جواز السفر. 
ارجو توضيح هذه الامور

----------


## realmadrid

السلام عليكم
من فضلكم اريد موقع اقتصادي عربي يهتم بالعملات
كنت اعرف واحد ولكن نسيت عنوانه يعني مثل epluis او epuis او ما شابه
لا اتذكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا اذكر الموقع الذي تقصده يا غالي , ولكن اعتقد ان هذه الروابك تفيدك ان شاء الله   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/reports  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/1  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/7  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/21*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركس للفوركسيين
					  السلام عليكم ... 
 يا اخوان ممكن ترشدونا لرمز مؤشر بورصة لندن عالميتا ؟ و كذلك مؤشر بورصة طوكيو ؟ و أيضا بورصة أمريكا وول ستريت ؟ 
 بوركتم   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اليابان : Nikkei 
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية : داو جونز (Dow-Jones)  &  ستاندرد أند بور 500 (S&P 500) 
انجلترا : FTSE-100 
فرنسا :  CAC40 
ألمانيا :  DAX*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mooh
					  السلام عليكم
في نموذج طلب الغاء الفائده,موجود بيانات العميل:
رقم الحساب.
اسم المستخدم.
ما هو المقصود بهم.؟؟
ويوجد  اسم العميل مطبوعا. اي تحرير النموذج وطباعة الاسم كما في جواز السفر. 
ارجو توضيح هذه الامور   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لو كان الحساب جديد فما في داعي لكتابة شيء او اكتب NEW في الخانات المخصصة رقم الحساب , اسم المستخدم. 
بالنسبة لاسم العمليل فصحيح تكتب اسمك كما في في المستند الذي ارسلته الى الشركة لاثبات الهوية . 
لمزيد من المعلومات ادخل على شات خدمة العملاء على هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php*

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم
في نموذج طلب الغاء الفائده,موجود بيانات العميل:
رقم الحساب.
اسم المستخدم.
ما هو المقصود بهم.؟؟
ويوجد اسم العميل مطبوعا. اي تحرير النموذج وطباعة الاسم كما في جواز السفر. 
ارجو توضيح هذه الامور

----------


## mooh

لك كل الشكرولاحترام  يا سيدعبد الكريم  للرد على الاستفسارات.

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mooh
					  لك كل الشكرولاحترام  يا سيدعبد الكريم  للرد على الاستفسارات.   في اي وقت يا غالي   
وفقك الله*

----------


## Hesham sam

إخواني انا جديد في عالم الفوركس و بعد قرائة الكتب قررت ان ابدأ في استخدام الديمو و أعمل عليه منذ أيام وليس في نيتي ان اغامر فعليا إلا بعد عدة أشهر على الأقل أود أن أعرف :- 
1- ما هو أقل مبلغ ممكن ان أبدأ به حساب ميني أي تكون قيمة النقطة دولار 
2- هل هناك من مراجع لتعليم اسس التحليل الفني وتحديد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة حيث اني احتاج الى توضيحات أكثر
3- كم مرة شهريا استطيع السحب من حسابي وهل هناك رسوم تحويل ؟
4- هل من الممكن الإعتماد على التوصيات الموجودة بهذا المنتدى فقط ؟
5- هل هناك أي شبهة شرعية في هذه المتاجرة ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وفقنا الله و إياكم للخير كله إنشاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hesham sam*
					  إخواني انا جديد في عالم الفوركس و بعد قرائة الكتب قررت ان ابدأ في استخدام الديمو و أعمل عليه منذ أيام وليس في نيتي ان اغامر فعليا إلا بعد عدة أشهر على الأقل أود أن أعرف :- 
1- ما هو أقل مبلغ ممكن ان أبدأ به حساب ميني أي تكون قيمة النقطة دولار 
2- هل هناك من مراجع لتعليم اسس التحليل الفني وتحديد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة حيث اني احتاج الى توضيحات أكثر
3- كم مرة شهريا استطيع السحب من حسابي وهل هناك رسوم تحويل ؟
4- هل من الممكن الإعتماد على التوصيات الموجودة بهذا المنتدى فقط ؟
5- هل هناك أي شبهة شرعية في هذه المتاجرة ؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وفقنا الله و إياكم للخير كله إن شاء الله   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
أخي العزيز بما انك الان جديد في هذا العالم فعليك بهذه الروابط التعليمية , ولا تسأل الان عن الحسابات الحقيقية    
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وان كانت لديكم اي استفسارات , لا تتردد في وضع سؤالك في أحد هذه المواضيع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96707.html 
وفي هذا الموضوع ستجد الفتاوي المتعلقة بسوق العملات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html*

----------


## متداول1

شكراً اخي عبدالكريم 
وبالنسبه لي انصبه اكثر من مره والمشكله لا تزول وجربت على اكثر من نظام بالنسبه للويندوز 
سأريح راسي واستخدمه كقالب  
شكراً جداً ، على خدمتك لي أكثر من مرة

----------


## madmax

أخي الكريم مشكور على جهودك لنفع إخوانك في هذا الصرح الكبير  ما معنى كلمة slippage ؟  وهل هذه الشيئ يتعلق بشركة الوساطة؟ وهل يختلف من شركة الى أخرى ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة madmax
					  أخي الكريم مشكور على جهودك لنفع إخوانك في هذا الصرح الكبير  ما معنى كلمة slippage ؟  وهل هذه الشيئ يتعلق بشركة الوساطة؟ وهل يختلف من شركة الى أخرى ؟   هذا المصطلح يدل على مدى تحرك الزوج حركة سريعة في وقت طلبك لتنفيد عملية معينة  
مثلا انت طلبت شراء اليورو عند سعر 1.3800 , ويرد عليك البرنامج ويقول ان السعر قد تغير وتحرك الى 1.3805  
هذه الخمس النقاط التي تحركها السعر في هذه اللحظة تسمى  slippage او انزلاق ان صحت الترجمة ,  وفي الميتاتريدر خيار يجعلك تختار مدى لهذا slippage , فمثلا لو جعلته 3 نقاط فلو تحرك السعر 3 نقاط او اقل عند طلبك لتنفيد عملية فان البرنامج سينفذ لك على السعر الجديد . 
وفقك الله*

----------


## madmax

> * 
> هذا المصطلح يدل على مدى تحرك الزوج حركة سريعة في وقت طلبك لتنفيد عملية معينة  
> مثلا انت طلبت شراء اليورو عند سعر 1.3800 , ويرد عليك البرنامج ويقول ان السعر قد تغير وتحرك الى 1.3805  
> هذه الخمس النقاط التي تحركها السعر في هذه اللحظة تسمى  slippage او انزلاق ان صحت الترجمة ,  وفي الميتاتريدر خيار يجعلك تختار مدى لهذا slippage , فمثلا لو جعلته 3 نقاط فلو تحرك السعر 3 نقاط او اقل عند طلبك لتنفيد عملية فان البرنامج سينفذ لك على السعر الجديد . 
> وفقك الله*

 مشكور , شرح رائع , أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة madmax
					  مشكور , شرح رائع , أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح   واياك يا غالي  
دير بالك في بعض شركات الوساطة تستغل هذا النقطة لكي تستغل العميل وتأخد منه بعض النقاط بدون وجه حق  
وفقك الله*

----------


## hobasous

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
توجد فتاوي تأكيد شرعيه المتاجره بالعملات فهل تنطبق هذه الشرعيه علي الازواج التي يكون فيها الذهب جزء منها لاني اريد المداوله في الذهب
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## adam222

يا اخوان كيف تتم دراسة الحالة النفسية للسوق ؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
توجد فتاوي تأكيد شرعيه المتاجره بالعملات فهل تنطبق هذه الشرعيه علي الازواج التي يكون فيها الذهب جزء منها لاني اريد المداوله في الذهب
جزاكم الله خيرا   لا اغلب الفتاوي تتعلق بالعملات والمارجن , ولم تتطرق الى الذهب  
لان الذهب لديه شرط آخر وهو التقابض وكمان البيع والشراء له ظوابط أخرى لا اذكرها حاليا  
بصراحة اعقتد ان الاسلم هو الابتعاد عنه خاصة ان لدينا ما يغنينا عنه بالحلال وهو المتاجرة بالعملات الاخرى ( بحسب راي من أحل هذه المتاجرة ) 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adam222
					  يا اخوان كيف تتم دراسة الحالة النفسية للسوق ؟؟؟   توجد بعض الكتب و تدرس هذه الجزئية , ساحاول ان ابحث عنها لك وارد عليك  
هل لغتك الانجليزية جيدة ؟*

----------


## soso86

مرحبا ,,, 
انا مبتدئة بالفوركس و لما دخلت النت اول شركة طلعتلي Avafx
فقررت اكمل فيها 
فياريت اذا حدا بيعرفلي هي كويسة او لا وخصوصا اني لسه بتعلم 
ويسلمو مقدما لاي واحد بيساعد

----------


## adam222

> * 
> توجد بعض الكتب و تدرس هذه الجزئية , ساحاول ان ابحث عنها لك وارد عليك  
> هل لغتك الانجليزية جيدة ؟*

 كل الشكر لك مشرفنا الغالي 
انكليزيتي لابأس بها ولكن يفضل ان تكون بالعربية فهي اسلس

----------


## hobasous

> * 
> لا اغلب الفتاوي تتعلق بالعملات والمارجن , ولم تتطرق الى الذهب  
> لان الذهب لديه شرط آخر وهو التقابض وكمان البيع والشراء له ظوابط أخرى لا اذكرها حاليا  
> بصراحة اعقتد ان الاسلم هو الابتعاد عنه خاصة ان لدينا ما يغنينا عنه بالحلال وهو المتاجرة بالعملات الاخرى ( بحسب راي من أحل هذه المتاجرة ) 
> وفقك الله*

  جزاكم الله خيرا لن اتجه الي الذهب وقانا الله واياكم من الوقوع في محرماته

----------


## hobasous

كنت اريد معرفه الاوقات التي تصدر فيها نتائج مؤشرات الدول التي تؤثر في قيمه الاسعار جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## sabo

سؤال للاخوة كيف يتم وضع مؤشرين في نافذة واحدة
في برنامج ميتا تريد
ساضع صورة لتوضيح

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة soso86
					  مرحبا ,,, 
انا مبتدئة بالفوركس و لما دخلت النت اول شركة طلعتلي Avafx
فقررت اكمل فيها 
فياريت اذا حدا بيعرفلي هي كويسة او لا وخصوصا اني لسه بتعلم 
ويسلمو مقدما لاي واحد بيساعد   اغلب الاعضاء يقولون ان الشركة اسرائيلية , ويمكنك البحث في هذا المنتدى ومطالعة الردود بنفسك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
لا انصحك بها , فهناك من افضل منها*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  كنت اريد معرفه الاوقات التي تصدر فيها نتائج مؤشرات الدول التي تؤثر في قيمه الاسعار جزاكم الله خيرا   ستجدها في مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sabo
					  سؤال للاخوة كيف يتم وضع مؤشرين في نافذة واحدة
في برنامج ميتا تريد
ساضع صورة لتوضيح    بعض المؤشرات تقبل هذا والبعض لا  
الذي يقبل طريقته بأخد المؤشر الاول ( من قائمة المؤشرات ) ثم سحبه وافلاته على المؤشر الثاني , وستجد ان المؤشرين قد اندمجوا*

----------


## soso86

يسلمو على الرد  
بس انا هلقيت صرت حيرانة مع مين اتعامل  
اذا بتقدر تنصحني....

----------


## عبدالكريم

*انا مرتاح مع FXSOL والمنتدى وكيل لها  
لكن انا انصحك ان تطلعي على هذا الرابط الذي فيه الطريقة السليمة لاختيار شركة الوساطة ثم تختاري شركتك بناء على هذه المعايير  *

----------


## tohami

السلام عليكم
عند الرجوع الى الخلف فى شارتات اليورو نجد بيانات لليورو
حتى قبل ان يتم التعامل باليورو كعملة
فمن اين اتت تلك البيانات
ارجو الافادة من الخبراء
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*قبل اعتماد اليورو كعملة بين الناس كانت البنوك الاوروبية تتعامل بها فيما بينها  
ممكن تكون هذه الفترة التي تتكلم عنها*

----------


## ابوراشد

سؤال عن oriental financial broker في دبي وابوظي الامارات 
اخواني واخواتي ارجو منكم التكرم بالمساعده جزاكم الله خير ما رايكم في شركة اورينتال فايننشيال بروكر والتي موقعها في الامارات دبي وابوظبي وهي تمثل 
cmc marketmaker U K  
بكون ممنون لكم وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوراشد
					  سؤال عن oriental financial broker في دبي وابوظي الامارات 
اخواني واخواتي ارجو منكم التكرم بالمساعده جزاكم الله خير ما رايكم في شركة اورينتال فايننشيال بروكر والتي موقعها في الامارات دبي وابوظبي وهي تمثل 
cmc marketmaker U K  
بكون ممنون لكم وجزاكم الله خير   بصراحة اول مرة اسمع به  
وانا انصحك بالشركات المعروفة او شوف اذا ينطبق عليع المواصفات المطروحة في هذا الرابط   *

----------


## ابوراشد

> * 
> بصراحة اول مرة اسمع به  
> وانا انصحك بالشركات المعروفة او شوف اذا ينطبق عليع المواصفات المطروحة في هذا الرابط   *

 جزاك الله خير اخي عبدالكريم وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ورزقك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه ان شاء الله  وهذا رابط الشركه     http://www.orientfinance.com/   اخي الفاضل وياليت الاقي عندك الجواب جزيت خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوراشد
					  جزاك الله خير اخي عبدالكريم وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ورزقك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه ان شاء الله  وهذا رابط الشركه     http://www.orientfinance.com/   اخي الفاضل وياليت الاقي عندك الجواب جزيت خيرا   وجدت رابطها في جوجل يا غالي قبل ما ارد عليك  
عليك بقراءة الرابط السابق وسؤال الشركة او البحث في موقعهم عن النقاط التي في الرابط  
او اختصر على نفسك واشترك في الشركات العالمية المعروفة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## ابوراشد

جزاك الله خير يا اخي

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله اخي عبد الكريم كنت قد سالتكم عن مشكل عندي بخصوص اللغة العربية في الميتاترايدر 
وقد قمت ايضا بتحميل كتاب المتداول العربي فوجدت فيه نفس المشكل بحيث الكتابة العربية ظهرت ككتابة رموز فارجو المساعدة او تزويدي برابط خاص يشرح هذا المشكل وكذالك واجهت في الكتاب مشكل الصور فانها لاتظهر وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم ورحمت الله اخي عبد الكريم كنت قد سالتكم عن مشكل عندي بخصوص اللغة العربية في الميتاترايدر 
وقد قمت ايضا بتحميل كتاب المتداول العربي فوجدت فيه نفس المشكل بحيث الكتابة العربية ظهرت ككتابة رموز فارجو المساعدة او تزويدي برابط خاص يشرح هذا المشكل وكذالك واجهت في الكتاب مشكل الصور فانها لاتظهر وشكرا   اذا كانت اللغة العربية لا تظهر في الميتاتريدر وفي الكتاب في نفس الوقت فهذا يعني ان مشكلتك في الجهاز نفسه وفي تعريب الويندوز  
تحتاج الى ان يكشف على جهازك مختص بهذه المشاكل عندكم في مدينتكم  
وفقك الله*

----------


## hobasous

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم كنت اريد شرح لخطوط الكاماريلا  جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6725.html*

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ...اخي عبد الكريم فيما يخص ظهور الصور والرسومات في كتاب المتداول العربي هل من حل لهذا المشكل  ...واغذرني ان ازعجتك بكثرة الاسئلة

----------


## mos

اخي ممكن اعرف كيف استفيد من مؤشر atr لمعرفة متوسط حركة السعر اليومية ....واريد معرفة رنج العملات الحالي لليورو والباوند والفرنك ...بالنسبة للمؤشر لا اعلم كيفية استخدامه يعني أضعه ولا اعلم كيف يقيس رنج العملة وهل هو موثوق ؟.؟ واريد معرفة افتتاح السوق بالتوقيتات الثلاثة بالترتيب بتوقيت سوريا او السعودية ((ااسيا واوربا وامريكا ) وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## Hatem Rabee

استاذنا الفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
كيف استطيع حساب عدد النقاط POINTS التى يتحملها الحساب حتى لا ياتى المارجن كول ؟
او ماهو السعر الذى اذا وصل له ، اتى المارجن كول ؟
مثال : اذا كانت الرافعة 1:100 ، كان هناك عقد مينى 0.03 بيع، السعر الحالى 1.5889، Free Margin يساوى 92.95$
والسوال : كم عدد النقاط التى اذا اضفناها على سعر البيع الحالى 1.5889 لكى نعرف السعر الذى ياتى عنده المارجن كول ؟؟؟
سوال اخر لو تكرمت وجزيت خيرا :
ماهو الفرق بين الـ Margin Requirement*و الـ Available Margin ؟
اسمح لى ان اجوابك على سوالى واذا كانت الاجابة خطا وضح الى اين الخطاء
اتصور وبكل تاكيد ان Margin Requirement او Margin Used يتغير بعد فتح او اغلاق اى صفقة، بمعنى اننى اذا قمت مثلا بفتح صفقة بيع بعدد 0.03 لوت فانه يظل ثابتا الى ان تتغير عدد الصفقات المفتوحة. اما  Available Margin  فهو رقم يتغير بعد كل حركة للسعر سواء سواء لاعلى او لاسفل.
ارجو التوضيح لتاكيد بعض ماتعلمتة فى مجال الفوركس .
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## 99189199m

مرحبا بكم جميعا 
سؤالي سهل جدا ووبعيد عن التعقيدات 
في البداية انا مبتدئه خبرتي 10 أيام فقط .. والمبلغ الذي اريد ان استثمره مبدئيا ليس بالضخم 
حاولت ا ن أقرأ كثيرا لكن أحسست بالتعقيد والرسوم البيانيه والترند والنقاط ولا اعرف ماذا ايضا ,, أحسست اني أغوص  وفي نفس الوقت احسست ان هناك ربح معقول 
لذلك سؤالي يااخواني الكرام في هذه الصوره   
متى أبيع ومتى أشتري  
هل اشتري حين يكون السعر أقل وانتظر الى ان يكون سعر البيع أعلى  
واتمنى شرح قصة النقاط الله يجزاكم خير  
في انتظار ردودكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
أخي العزيز انت تسأل عن نقاط المفروض ما تسأل عنها الان لأنك مبتدأ وهذه الاشياء في المتاجرة في العملات , وانت المفروض تتعلم الاساسيات والمبادئ اولا  
انصحك بهذه المواضيع وان شاء الله تفيدك  
حمل كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة ( رابط مباشر ) 
وتعرف على سوق العملات من هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وان كانت لديكم اي استفسارات , لا تتردد في وضع سؤالك في أحد هذه المواضيع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16644.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96707.html *

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم ...اخي عبد الكريم فيما يخص ظهور الصور والرسومات في كتاب المتداول العربي هل من حل لهذا المشكل  ...واغذرني ان ازعجتك بكثرة الاسئلة    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
كتاب المتداول العربي مكتوب بصيغة PDF , وهذه الصيغة تحتاج الى برامج خاصة مثل برامج ادوبي لقرائتها  
تفضل بتحميل البرنامج الذي يقرأ هذا النوع من الملفات وهذا رابط لاحدها   http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO 
او هذا البرنامج   http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/addons.php  *

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mos
					  اخي ممكن اعرف كيف استفيد من مؤشر atr لمعرفة متوسط حركة السعر اليومية ....واريد معرفة رنج العملات الحالي لليورو والباوند والفرنك ...بالنسبة للمؤشر لا اعلم كيفية استخدامه يعني أضعه ولا اعلم كيف يقيس رنج العملة وهل هو موثوق ؟.؟ واريد معرفة افتتاح السوق بالتوقيتات الثلاثة بالترتيب بتوقيت سوريا او السعودية ((ااسيا واوربا وامريكا ) وشكرا جزيلا   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لشرح هذا المؤشر فهو في هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t82374.html 
وبالنسبة لحساب متوسط الحركة فسهلة جدا وابسط وافضل طريقة هي الطريقة اليدوية  
يعني تشوف لمدة 20 يوم مثلا كم تحرك الزوج من الهاي الى اللو على الفريم اليومي , ثم تجمع الاجمالي كاملا وتقسمه على عدد الايام  
هذا هو هو متوسط الحركة بالتقرير  
بالنسبة للافتاح الاسواق المختلفة فستجده في هذه الروابط   http://www.forexmarkethours.com/  http://forex.timezoneconverter.com 
لتنزيل البرنامج   *

----------


## 99189199m

اخي العزيز 
هل يكفي ان اعرف متى أبيع ومتى أشتري 
هل تغنيني هذه المعرفه عن كل الاسس والمخططات 
ارجو شرح طريقة البيع والشراء على الترادنغ ستيشن 
وشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hatem Rabee
					  استاذنا الفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
كيف استطيع حساب عدد النقاط POINTS التى يتحملها الحساب حتى لا ياتى المارجن كول ؟
او ماهو السعر الذى اذا وصل له ، اتى المارجن كول ؟
مثال : اذا كانت الرافعة 1:100 ، كان هناك عقد مينى 0.03 بيع، السعر الحالى 1.5889، Free Margin يساوى 92.95$
والسوال : كم عدد النقاط التى اذا اضفناها على سعر البيع الحالى 1.5889 لكى نعرف السعر الذى ياتى عنده المارجن كول ؟؟؟
سوال اخر لو تكرمت وجزيت خيرا :
ماهو الفرق بين الـ Margin Requirement*و الـ Available Margin ؟
اسمح لى ان اجوابك على سوالى واذا كانت الاجابة خطا وضح الى اين الخطاء
اتصور وبكل تاكيد ان Margin Requirement او Margin Used يتغير بعد فتح او اغلاق اى صفقة، بمعنى اننى اذا قمت مثلا بفتح صفقة بيع بعدد 0.03 لوت فانه يظل ثابتا الى ان تتغير عدد الصفقات المفتوحة. اما  Available Margin  فهو رقم يتغير بعد كل حركة للسعر سواء سواء لاعلى او لاسفل.
ارجو التوضيح لتاكيد بعض ماتعلمتة فى مجال الفوركس .
وجزاكم الله خيرا    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اولا نشرح لك المصطلحات التي طلبت ترجمتها لانها متعلقة بالسؤال الاول  
Margin Requirement : المارجن المطلوب منك او المارجن المحجوز من حسابك عند فتح عملية ما  
Available Margin : المارجن المتاح لك من رصيدك بعد خصم المارجن المطلوب لفتح عملية ما  
يعني انت لو رصيدك الف دولار , وفتحت عملية ستجد مثلا ان هذه العملية المارجن المطلوب لها هو 100 دولار , وهذا هو Margin Requirement 
طيب 900 دولار البقية هذه شو , هذه هي المارجن المتاح او Available Margin  
بالنسبة لعدد النقاط التي يتحملها رصيدك فبسيطة جدا . 
اقسم الرصيد المتبقى من حسابك بعد خصم المارجن المحجوز على حجم النقطة : الناتج هو النقاط التي يتحملها رصيدك  
يعني لو حسابك فيه 1000 دولار , وفتحت عملية وحجزت من المائة دولار , يعني سيتبقى 900 دولار  
تقسم 900 على حجم النقطة ( دولار , او 10 سنت او هكذا ) .  
هذا بالطبع في بعض الشركات التي تشترط ان يكون المارجن المتاح هو الاصل , لكن بعض الشركات لا تنظر الى المارجن المحجوز , وهذه تقسم الرصيد كله على حجم النقطة , والناتج هو عدد النقاط التي يتحملها رصيدك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## kamelfo

مرحبا اخي عبد الكريم وشكرا على المساعدة ...اخي ممكن تزويدي برابط في شرح لمؤشر البايفوت والكامريلا.وشكر  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  مرحبا اخي عبد الكريم وشكرا على المساعدة ...اخي ممكن تزويدي برابط في شرح لمؤشر البايفوت والكامريلا.وشكر    تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6725.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اجبتك على سؤالك في موضوعي الاخر على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9670...ml#post1875350*

----------


## 99189199m

في انتظار الاجابه على سؤالي

----------


## ABM_86

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت سؤال صغير
في بعض الشركات زي fxdd & fxcm بشوف في الاسعار الخاصه بالعملات 5 والمفروض انهم  4  زي اليورو دولار ممكن اعرف السبب من اهل الخبره*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 99189199m
					  في انتظار الاجابه على سؤالي   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اجبتك على سؤالك في موضوعي الاخر على هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9670...ml#post1875350*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABM_86
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت سؤال صغير
في بعض الشركات زي fxdd & fxcm بشوف في الاسعار الخاصه بالعملات 5 والمفروض انهم  4  زي اليورو دولار ممكن اعرف السبب من اهل الخبره   هذا الشركات تقسم الرقم الاخير في نظام الاربع خانات وتقسمه الى خانات عشرية لكي ترى كيف يتحرك السوق بدقة اكثر  
يعني النقطة تقسمها الى 10 اجزاء من النقطة وهذا هو هو الرقم الخامس  
وضحت الصورة ؟*

----------


## ABM_86

> * 
> هذا الشركات تقسم الرقم الاخير في نظام الاربع خانات وتقسمه الى خانات عشرية لكي ترى كيف يتحرك السوق بدقة اكثر  
> يعني النقطة تقسمها الى 10 اجزاء من النقطة وهذا هو هو الرقم الخامس  
> وضحت الصورة ؟*

  *وضحت يا استاذ عبدالكريم والف شكر لحضرتك
بس عايز اتأكد من حاجه يا استاذ عبدالكريم هل مواقع الشركات دي امنه بما يكفي عشان اضع رقم الفيزا وبياناتي ولا الاحسن الواحد يعمل ايداع في ارقام حسابتاهم بعيد عن الفيزا وانا اقصد شركة fxsol & fxcm الموجودين علي السايت هنا   *

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABM_86
					  وضحت يا استاذ عبدالكريم والف شكر لحضرتك
بس عايز اتأكد من حاجه يا استاذ عبدالكريم هل مواقع الشركات دي امنه بما يكفي عشان اضع رقم الفيزا وبياناتي ولا الاحسن الواحد يعمل ايداع في ارقام حسابتاهم بعيد عن الفيزا وانا اقصد شركة fxsol & fxcm الموجودين علي السايت هنا       ان شاء الله ثقة  
استعن بخبرات خدمة العملاء في هذه النقطة عن طريق مراسلتهم على الايميل ولا تعمل شيء الا بعد ان يعطوك الاوكي   [email protected]*

----------


## عبادي العيدروس

اخي الكريم انا اليوم اشتريت بالرنامج التجريبي 
وبعدها اردت ان ابيع واضغط على بيع بنفس العمله 
وظهر لي كذا   
كيف هي طريقة البيع الصحيحه

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اكيد انت تقصد اغلاق العملية الاولى  وليس البيع مجددا  , لان البيع عملية منفصلة هنا ولا دخل لها بالعملية الاولى , فاذا اردنا ان نغلق عملية الشراء نضغط اغلاق العملية , وليس فتح عملية بيع جديدة  
يعني اذا تريد اغلاق العملية الاولى فيجب ان تضغط على اغلاق في نافدة تداول مفتوح , و كلمة اغلاق تجدها عند الرقم الاخضر 1.5873في الاسفل للعملية الاولى , او على الرقم الاحمر 1.5877 في الاسفل كذلك للعملية الثانية , حسب الصورة المرفقة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## hobasous

السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم 
كنت قد قرأت رد لك في احد المواضيع التي تتعلق بستوكاستك تقول فيه انك تقوم بالمداوله علي فريم الربع ساعه مستعينا بستوكاستك ومستويات الدعم والمقاومه سؤالي لحضرتك هل تقوم بعمل مستويات الدعم والمقاومه علي فريم الربع ساعه مباشره ام تضعها علي فريم الساعه او النص ساعه والتداول يكون علي فريم الربع ساعه ؟؟ لاني استخدم هذه الطريقه في المداوله واريد ان افهم هذه النقطه. وطلب كمان ممكن اميل الاداره المختصه بالاكاديميه ؟؟ جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عبادي العيدروس

> *اكيد انت تقصد اغلاق العملية الاولى  وليس البيع مجددا  , لان البيع عملية منفصلة هنا ولا دخل لها بالعملية الاولى , فاذا اردنا ان نغلق عملية الشراء نضغط اغلاق العملية , وليس فتح عملية بيع جديدة  
> يعني اذا تريد اغلاق العملية الاولى فيجب ان تضغط على اغلاق في نافدة تداول مفتوح , و كلمة اغلاق تجدها عند الرقم الاخضر 1.5873في الاسفل للعملية الاولى , او على الرقم الاحمر 1.5877 في الاسفل كذلك للعملية الثانية , حسب الصورة المرفقة  
> وفقك الله*

   *الف شكر لك يا غالي افدتني كثيرا*

----------


## عبادي العيدروس

*اخي الكريم انا البارح عملت 3 صفقات ورجعت ولقيتها كلها مش موجوده في مكان الصفقات ولقيت نفسي خسران 
ممكن اعرف مين اللي اللغى الصفقه ولا هناك حد معين وبعدها تلتغي الصفقه 
وماهو السبب في اللغاء الصفقه هل لان راس مالي ضعيف؟ 
وكيف اعرف ان عند هذا الحد صفقتي بتلتغي وبخسر؟ 
وشكرا معليش تحملني اسئلتي كثيره*

----------


## عبادي العيدروس

*بليز يا جماعه افيدوني بالنسبه لموضوع اغلاق الصفقات بدون امر مني من البارح الى الان اغلقت حوالي 5 صفقات خاسره
انا سمعت ان في شي اسمه ستوب انا ما فعلت هالشي ولا اعرف كيف اتعمال معاه اساسا*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم 
كنت قد قرأت رد لك في احد المواضيع التي تتعلق بستوكاستك تقول فيه انك تقوم بالمداوله علي فريم الربع ساعه مستعينا بستوكاستك ومستويات الدعم والمقاومه سؤالي لحضرتك هل تقوم بعمل مستويات الدعم والمقاومه علي فريم الربع ساعه مباشره ام تضعها علي فريم الساعه او النص ساعه والتداول يكون علي فريم الربع ساعه ؟؟ لاني استخدم هذه الطريقه في المداوله واريد ان افهم هذه النقطه. وطلب كمان ممكن اميل الاداره المختصه بالاكاديميه ؟؟ جزاك الله كل خير    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الدعوم والمقاومات يجب ان تظهر على الفريمات الكبيرة الساعة والاربع ساعات وممكن حتى اليومي  , ثم ننقلها الى الفريم الصغير ( الربع ساعة ) 
وهذا هو ايميل الاكاديمية   [email protected]*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبادي العيدروس
					  اخي الكريم انا البارح عملت 3 صفقات ورجعت ولقيتها كلها مش موجوده في مكان الصفقات ولقيت نفسي خسران 
ممكن اعرف مين اللي اللغى الصفقه ولا هناك حد معين وبعدها تلتغي الصفقه 
وماهو السبب في اللغاء الصفقه هل لان راس مالي ضعيف؟ 
وكيف اعرف ان عند هذا الحد صفقتي بتلتغي وبخسر؟ 
وشكرا معليش تحملني اسئلتي كثيره    يتلغى صفقاتك عند لا يكون هناك مارجن متاح ( في البرنامج مكتوب تحت بند هامش متوفر وتكون قيمتها صفر ) , وطبعا الشركة تغلق هذه العمليات لانك لا تملك المال الكافي لهذه العمليات  
وتحسبها عن طريق قسمة الهامش المتوفر على قيمة النقطة التي فاتح العملية بها  
طبا اسئلتك ما فيها مشكلة لكن الافضل ان تقرأ دليل البرنامج وتطبق بنفسك وتحاول ان تتعلم الاجابة وطريقة التعامل مع البرنامج بنفسك , وبعدها ولو عجزت عن الاجابة تطرح سؤالك هنا لكي ترسخ المعلومة  
وهذه رابط لشرح للمنصة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/176*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبادي العيدروس
					  بليز يا جماعه افيدوني بالنسبه لموضوع اغلاق الصفقات بدون امر مني من البارح الى الان اغلقت حوالي 5 صفقات خاسره
انا سمعت ان في شي اسمه ستوب انا ما فعلت هالشي ولا اعرف كيف اتعمال معاه اساسا   نعم يوجد : واسمه في البرنامج الايقاف وتجده في الاسفل بجوار كل عملية  
اضغط على المستطيل الصغير جدا تحت كلمة الايقاف وستخرج لك نافدة تكتب فيها الستوب لهذه العملية  
طبعا الستوب هو السعر الذي اذا وصله الزوج فانك تريد من البرنامج ان يغلق لك العملية على هذه الخسارة لكي لا تستمر الخسائر اكثر من كذا  
وفقك الله*

----------


## hobasous

السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم جزاك الله كل خير علي المساعده التي تقدمها لكل مبتدئ وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ABM_86

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذ عبدالكريم انا عارف اني اسألتي كتير ليا سؤال صغير 
بس مش عارف دا مكانه ولا ليه هو يخص الميتاتريدر
يعني هو مش عليه مؤشر  price oscillator ولا موجود وانا مش عارف اجيبه
وسؤال تاني ينفع اعمل نافذه انزل فيها المتوسطات المتحركة اللي انا عايزها بعيدا عن شارت الاسعار زيها زي اي مؤشر يعني في جزء مستقل بيها
اعذرني استاذ عبدالكريم اصل الحاجات دي موجوده علي الميتاستوك ومتعود استخدمها بس مش عارف اوصلها في الميتاتريدر
ولو السؤال مكانه مش هنا ياريت تقولي اسأل فين واسف للاطاله وربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك
اخوك عبدالمجيد*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABM_86
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذ عبدالكريم انا عارف اني اسألتي كتير ليا سؤال صغير 
بس مش عارف دا مكانه ولا ليه هو يخص الميتاتريدر
يعني هو مش عليه مؤشر  price oscillator ولا موجود وانا مش عارف اجيبه
وسؤال تاني ينفع اعمل نافذه انزل فيها المتوسطات المتحركة اللي انا عايزها بعيدا عن شارت الاسعار زيها زي اي مؤشر يعني في جزء مستقل بيها
اعذرني استاذ عبدالكريم اصل الحاجات دي موجوده علي الميتاستوك ومتعود استخدمها بس مش عارف اوصلها في الميتاتريدر
ولو السؤال مكانه مش هنا ياريت تقولي اسأل فين واسف للاطاله وربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك
اخوك عبدالمجيد   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ما في مشكلة يا أخي في وضع سؤالك هنا , بالعكس انا اريدك كلما يخطر على بالك اي سؤال على طول تدرجه هنا وانا اقولك على اجابته اذا عرفته , او على الاقل نقول لك من المختص بهذا السؤال  
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن هذه المؤشرات فياريت تتوجه الى قسم المؤشرات والبرمجة وتفتح موضوع جديد وان شاء الله الاخوة الخبراء هناك يجيبوك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم جزاك الله كل خير علي المساعده التي تقدمها لكل مبتدئ وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
واياك يا أخي *

----------


## nero

السلام عليكم أخى عبدالكريم  
كان لى سؤال وانا وهو الجات الذى يكون فى بدايه السوق هو أن يكون أغلق السعر مثلا على رقم  ثم فى بدايه السوق يفتح على رقم سواء كان  
أعلى أو أقل من سعر الاغلاق والسؤال هو بنسبه كام فى المائه أن يرجع السعر لسعر الاغلاق السوق 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تقريبا النسبة عالية فوق 70 % انما المشكلة ان هذا النسبة لا تشترط ان يرجع السعر لتغطيه هذا الفجوة الا بعد ان يبتعد السعر مئات النقاط عن هذه الفجوة  
اذا كان لديك سبب فني آخر يشير الى ان السعر سيغطي الفجوة فاذخل , والا لا تعتمد على هذه النظرية , فكما قلت لك ليس من الضروري ان يتم تغطيه الفجوة مباشرة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## nero

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> تقريبا النسبة عالية فوق 70 % انما المشكلة ان هذا النسبة لا تشترط ان يرجع السعر لتغطيه هذا الفجوة الا بعد ان يبتعد السعر مئات النقاط عن هذه الفجوة  
> اذا كان لديك سبب فني آخر يشير الى ان السعر سيغطي الفجوة فاذخل , والا لا تعتمد على هذه النظرية , فكما قلت لك ليس من الضروري ان يتم تغطيه الفجوة مباشرة  
> وفقك الله*

 جزاك الله كل خير على سرعه الرد 
يعنى أتأكد من المؤشرات اذا كانت تدعم النزول اذا السعر سينزل واذا كانت تدعم الصعود اذا السعر صاعد 
صح كده ولا ايه

----------


## aziz829

اريد معرفة الحكم الشرعي للتجارة فيما يسمى الخيارات الثنائية هي طريقة معروفة للمتاجرة بارباح كبيرة وهي مختلفة عن الفوركس وتوفرها بعض الشركات بشكل فردي كما تقدمها بعض شركات الفوركس كخدمة اضافية

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nero
					  جزاك الله كل خير على سرعه الرد 
يعنى أتأكد من المؤشرات اذا كانت تدعم النزول اذا السعر سينزل واذا كانت تدعم الصعود اذا السعر صاعد 
صح كده ولا ايه   لا انصحك بالاعتماد على المؤشرات في هذه الحالة , لانها ستكون مخربطة من هذا الفجوة  
استعن بالتحليل الفني فهو افضل واصدق في كل الاحوال ان شاء الله  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aziz829
					  اريد معرفة الحكم الشرعي للتجارة فيما يسمى الخيارات الثنائية هي طريقة معروفة للمتاجرة بارباح كبيرة وهي مختلفة عن الفوركس وتوفرها بعض الشركات بشكل فردي كما تقدمها بعض شركات الفوركس كخدمة اضافية   ياريت يا غالي تتجه الى أحد علمائكم الذي تثق فيه وتسأله عن هذا الحكم الشرعي  
نحن هنا تجار ومتداولون ولسنا طلاب علم وعلماء  
لا تنسى ان تخبر شيخك بالصورة الكاملة لهذه الطريقة , ولا تنسى ان تنقل لنا هذه الفتوة موثقة من الهيئة التي اصدرتها  
اسال الله لك السداد والهدى*

----------


## hobasous

اخي الفاضل عبد الكريم الرجاء مراجعه الفتوي الموجوده في توقيعي لاني سوف اعتزل الفوركس نهائيا لوجود شبهات في هذه المتاجره 
كما قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام إن الحلال بين وإن الحـرام بين وبينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعـلمهن كثير من الناس فمن اتقى الشبهات فـقـد استبرأ لديـنه وعـرضه ومن وقع في الشبهات وقـع في الحرام كـالراعي يـرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يرتع فيه ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وتوجد عده فتاوي تجيز هذا النوع من المتاجره واخري تحرمها وهذا يعني انها من المشتبهات ولم يتم اصدار اي فتوي لهذه المتاجره من دار الافتاء المصريه بعد وانا لا اقلل من شأن علمائنا الذين اباحوا هذه التجاره ولكن لم يتفقوا كلهم 
وطالما انه يوجد مصدر رزق حلال فما الداعي للمصدر المشبوه 
رزقنا الله واياكم رزقا حلال خالص وأرجو ان لا اكون قد اخطأت في اختيار الكلمات

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hobasous
					  اخي الفاضل عبد الكريم الرجاء مراجعه الفتوي الموجوده في توقيعي لاني سوف اعتزل الفوركس نهائيا لوجود شبهات في هذه المتاجره 
كما قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام إن الحلال بين وإن الحـرام بين وبينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعـلمهن كثير من الناس فمن اتقى الشبهات فـقـد استبرأ لديـنه وعـرضه ومن وقع في الشبهات وقـع في الحرام كـالراعي يـرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يرتع فيه ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وتوجد عده فتاوي تجيز هذا النوع من المتاجره واخري تحرمها وهذا يعني انها من المشتبهات ولم يتم اصدار اي فتوي لهذه المتاجره من دار الافتاء المصريه بعد وانا لا اقلل من شأن علمائنا الذين اباحوا هذه التجاره ولكن لم يتفقوا كلهم 
وطالما انه يوجد مصدر رزق حلال فما الداعي للمصدر المشبوه 
رزقنا الله واياكم رزقا حلال خالص وأرجو ان لا اكون قد اخطأت في اختيار الكلمات   اسال الله ان يوفقك يا غالي  
الفوركس من الامور المختلف في شرعيتها , وانت اذا اختر الرأي الذي يقول بالحرمة فاحستب هذا الترك لله , وان شاء الله يبدلك الله بخير منه  
وفي هذا الموضوع ستجد الفتاوي التي أحلت وحرمت المتاجرة في الفوركس   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
اسأل الله ان يوفقك*

----------


## hobasous

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا علي ما قدمت من مساعدات

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم  عندي سؤال في الدعم والمقاومة ...اردت معرفة في حال كانت هناك مقاومة قريبة من مقاومة ب20 او 15 نقطة مثلا ايهما ناخذ بها الاولى ام الثانية ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للدعم ...وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم  عندي سؤال في الدعم والمقاومة ...اردت معرفة في حال كانت هناك مقاومة قريبة من مقاومة ب20 او 15 نقطة مثلا ايهما ناخذ بها الاولى ام الثانية ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للدعم ...وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
مسالة المفاضلة ما بين المقاومات تعتمد على خبرتك ف التعامل معها , ومع الوقت ستعتاد على معرفة ايهما الاقوى , وطبعا هناك ظوابط عامة ان الافضل في المفاضلة من هو اقوى  , مثلا مستويات القمم والقيعان اقوى من خطوط الترند , ومستوى فايبو 68 اقوى من مستوى 50 وهكذا  
واذا تحب ارفق لنا شارت للزوج الذي حللته لكي نتاقش فيه  
وفقك الله*

----------


## kamelfo

مرحبا اخي عبد الكريم .ساحاول ارفاق شارت يوضح هذه النقطة .لكن بعد تعلم كيفية ارفاق الشارت بعد يوم او يومين ان شاء الله

----------


## عبادي العيدروس

*السلام عليكم 
اخي عبدالكريم شكرا لك على مساعدتي بأسئلتي الماضيه وجزاك الله خير 
انا استخدم برنامج GTS Pro UK  البرنامج جيد وعربي وسهل 
لكن مشكلتة كل شوي بيقفل من نفسه وافتح من جديد هل تعرف ايش الخلل هل هو من البرنامج ام من شي اخر؟ 
ثاني شي انا لي حوالي اسبوع من عرفت الفوركس وفي البدايه كنت متحمس لانشاء حساب حقيقي بأسرع وقت 
وبعد ذلك اجلت الموضوع لاني استثمرت نقودي في شي اظمن من الفوركس واجلت موضوع الفوركس شوي 
حاولت اتعلم التحليل وطريقة الدعم والمقاومه لكني وجدت فيها صعوبه وقررت ان افتح حساب بعد فتره واعتمد على توصيات الاخوان 
بماذا تنصحني؟* *
ولو فرضنا اني دخلت بحساب فيه 500 دولا ولا اريد اكثر من 10 دولا ربح باليوم هل هذا ممكن وبدون مجازفه 
ونفس السؤال على حساب 10 الاف دولار ولا اريد اكثر من 40 دولار باليوم وبدون مجازفه 
وشكرا*

----------


## kamelfo

تفضل اخي ا الشارت

----------


## kamelfo

ممكن اخي بعد الشرح والتفصيل في موضوع الدعم والمقاومة  تشرحلي كيف يعني مستويات القمم والقيعان اقوى من خطوط الترند

----------


## bu_taif

هل سمعتم بهذه الشركة 1pipfix التي لم استطع معرفة موقعها وان كانت مسجلة لدى هيئة رقابية معروفه 
اذ تقدم نقطة واحدة سبريد حتى للحسابات المصغرة واقل للحسابات الكبيرة ولكن هناك شي كتب على الويب حق الشركة عن التحذير المعروف من المخاطر وما جعلني اضع سؤالي هنا هو ماكتب باخر الكلام عباره لم اعرف ماهو القصد من وراءها هل انهم لا يملكون الاموال او الحسابات فعليا ولا فهمت غلط 
[Trading in the Foreign Exchange market is a challenging opportunity where above average returns are available for educated and experienced investors who are willing to take above average risk. However, before deciding to participate in Foreign Exchange (FX) trading, you should carefully consider your investment objectives, level of experience and risk appetite. Do not invest money you cannot afford to lose.
Forex, futures and options trading has large potential rewards, but also large potential risk. You must be aware of the risks and be willing to accept them in order to invest in the Forex, futures and options markets. Don't trade with money you can't afford to lose. This website is neither a solicitation nor an offer to Buy/Sell Forex futures or options. No representation is being made that any account will or is likely to achieve profits or losses similar to those discussed on this website. The past performance of any trading system or methodology is not necessarily indicative of future results. We try to keep our site & customers informed as best we can of changes to investtech policys but we are not responsable for any changes our partner investtechfx makes to client accounts if they differ from our advertisement. By trading through 1pipfix IB, you understand that we are not responsabable for client withdraws or deposits as we do not hold funds or the actual trading accounts

----------


## عبدالكريم

*فعلا العبارة تقول انهم غير مسؤولين عن الاموال والودائع لانهم لا يملكونها , لكن هذا الكلام عام ولا يقصدون به شيء  
و ليس المشكلة يا أخي في العبارات التي تكتب في الموقع , لانها غالبا تكون تحذيرات المخاطرة او تحذيرات عامة فقط  
المشكلة ان هذه الشركة - والله أعلم - ليست مسجلة في اي هيئة رقابية معروفة وانا انصحك ان تتجه الى الشركات القوية والمعروفة ولا انصحك بها  
اطلع على هذا الموضوع , فيه بعض الاراء عن هذه الشركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t101083.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## faridns

اين ذهب مركز رفع الملفات و الصور في المنتدي  
هل يجب ارفاق الصور فقط ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107561.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبادي العيدروس
					  السلام عليكم 
اخي عبدالكريم شكرا لك على مساعدتي بأسئلتي الماضيه وجزاك الله خير 
انا استخدم برنامج GTS Pro UK  البرنامج جيد وعربي وسهل 
لكن مشكلتة كل شوي بيقفل من نفسه وافتح من جديد هل تعرف ايش الخلل هل هو من البرنامج ام من شي اخر؟ 
ثاني شي انا لي حوالي اسبوع من عرفت الفوركس وفي البدايه كنت متحمس لانشاء حساب حقيقي بأسرع وقت 
وبعد ذلك اجلت الموضوع لاني استثمرت نقودي في شي اظمن من الفوركس واجلت موضوع الفوركس شوي 
حاولت اتعلم التحليل وطريقة الدعم والمقاومه لكني وجدت فيها صعوبه وقررت ان افتح حساب بعد فتره واعتمد على توصيات الاخوان 
بماذا تنصحني؟ 
ولو فرضنا اني دخلت بحساب فيه 500 دولا ولا اريد اكثر من 10 دولا ربح باليوم هل هذا ممكن وبدون مجازفه 
ونفس السؤال على حساب 10 الاف دولار ولا اريد اكثر من 40 دولار باليوم وبدون مجازفه 
وشكرا   بالنسبة للبرنامج فالافضل ان تزيله ثم تعد تنصيبه من جديد  
بالنسبة للربح فلا يستطيع أحد ان يحدد لك اي مدى شهري او يومي , فهذه ارزاق من الله ممكن تجيب اكثر منها وممكن تأخد راس مالك كله والله اعلم  
لكن بصفة علمية اعتقد ان المبالغ التي تتكلم عنها معقولة وممكن الاتيان بها اذا الله كاتب لك رزق في هذا السوق  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  مرحبا اخي عبد الكريم .ساحاول ارفاق شارت يوضح هذه النقطة .لكن بعد تعلم كيفية ارفاق الشارت بعد يوم او يومين ان شاء الله         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  تفضل اخي ا الشارت         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  ممكن اخي بعد الشرح والتفصيل في موضوع الدعم والمقاومة  تشرحلي كيف يعني مستويات القمم والقيعان اقوى من خطوط الترند   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تحديد المستويات جيد الى حد ما , لكنك تحتاج الى ان تكون المستويات قريبة من السعر الحالى , وان تكون متناسقة في البعد بينهما , وكما يجب ان لا تعتمد على مستويات القمم والعيعان فقط فعندك خطوط الترند وعندك مستويات الفايبو ناتشي , فليس معنى قولنا ان هذه اقوى يعني ان نهمل البقية . 
انصحك ان تحمل ملف طريقة الوافي وتقرأه كذا مرة فهو افضل من توسع في شرح هذه النقاط وانا تعلمت هذه من الملف بعد ان قرأته مرات عديدة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## kamelfo

مرحبا الاخ عبد الكريم  لقد حددت هذه المستويات فقط لانها مثال لما اود طرحه  لقد تعمدت الابتعاد عن السعر

----------


## mooh

ممكن سؤال ؟ عند فتح حساب عادي هل يمكن ان تكون العقود مايكرو؟؟
عند فتح حساب ب 1000دولار ما هو افضل شيء لحجم العقد؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  مرحبا الاخ عبد الكريم  لقد حددت هذه المستويات فقط لانها مثال لما اود طرحه  لقد تعمدت الابتعاد عن السعر   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
الافضل طبعا ان يكون التحليل كاملا ويكون مرتبط بعضع البعض لذلك انا اشرت عليك بان تدرس ملف وطريقة الوافي  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mooh
					  ممكن سؤال ؟ عند فتح حساب عادي هل يمكن ان تكون العقود مايكرو؟؟
عند فتح حساب ب 1000دولار ما هو افضل شيء لحجم العقد؟؟    على حسب نظام الشركة , وهو ممكن في بعض الشركات وغير ممكن في البعض الآخر  
وطبعا الافضل ان يكون مايكرو وانت تكبر على راحتك بعد ان يكبر الرصيد ان شاء الله*

----------


## اخوكم في الله

السلام عليكم
الان الفترة الاوربية تبدا الساعة 10 صباحا بتوقيت السعودية 
ولكن التوقيت سيتغير في اوربا ولكن لا اعرف متى 
اريد ان اعرف هل اذا تغيرت ستكون الفترة الاوربية بداية من 11 صباحا ومتى سيكون التغيير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
متى يتغير لا اذكر بصراحة , لكن هذا الموقع يعرض لك مواعيد فتح الاسواق ممكن تجد فيه متى يتغير التوقيت   http://www.forexmarkethours.com/*

----------


## اخوكم في الله

بارك الله فيك استاذ عبد الكريم

----------


## mooh

هل ممكن تغيير حجم النقطه في ميتا بريطانيا وجعلها ب 1 دولار

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اخوكم في الله
					  بارك الله فيك استاذ عبد الكريم   وفيك يا أخي في الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mooh
					  هل ممكن تغيير حجم النقطه في ميتا بريطانيا وجعلها ب 1 دولار   ما في مشكلة ان شاء الله  
تدخل على الدعم الفني للشركة وتطلب منهم هذا وان شاء الله يتم التغيير الى الحجم الذي تريده , بشرط طبعا ان تكون الشركة فيها هذا النوع من العقود , و احتمال طبعا حسابك فيه هذا النوع من العقود فقط تحتاج الى ان تختار حجم هذا العقد ( واسمه الميني ) عندما تدخل في عملية جديدة  
ادخل على الدعم الفني لشركتك واسألهم عن هذه التفاصيل المتعلقة بحسابك  
وفقك الله *

----------


## تحقيق امنية

السلام عليكم  انا عضوة جديده بالمنتدى وحاولت كم مرة احمل كتاب الفوركس ماتحمل معايا 
وانا ناوية احملو عشان اتعلم واستفيد لاني ماني فاهمة شي بالمصطلحات ياريت ازا احد عندو رابط الكتاب يحطو واكون شاكرة لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تفضلي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...nd-edition.zip*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*في هذا الرابط الكتاب مرفوع على النت مباشرة , ويمكن قراءته مباشرة بدون ان تحمليه على جهازك   https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=...MmMzY2Y2&hl=en*

----------


## NASSER12

انا جالس احاول انزل الاكسبيرت ونزلته وطلع اسم الاكسبيرت  في منصة التداول 
 لاكن المؤشر هو نفسه ماتغير هل الاكسبيرت مايشتغل اذا كان السوق مغلق  
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وارد جدا  
جربه والسوق مفتوح يا غالي*

----------


## تحقيق امنية

مشكور اخوي بس برضو ماهو راضي يتحمل شكلو عندي مشكلة في الجهاز

----------


## عبدالكريم

*حتى مع هذا الرابط ؟  https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=...MmMzY2Y2&hl=en*

----------


## nagar000

سؤال يا اخوان : 
ما هى شركات الميتاتريدر التى تقدم عملات عربية ؟؟
ارجو من كل من يعرف عنها يضع رابط التحميل 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## mohamedsous

السلام عليكم 
كيف يتم عمل باك تيست لاستيراتيجيه وليس لاكسبيرت ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الطريقة اليدوية يا غالي , او يمكنك ان تجهز قالب فيه مؤشرات الاستراتيجية , ثم تبدأ باختبار اي اكسبيرت بالطريقة الآلية ( فيجوال تست ) وبمجرد ان يبدأ هذا الفجوال تعمل انتظار له وتركب القالب اللي فيه طريقتك بكل مؤشراته وترى كيف تعامل السوق معه  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t102550.html*

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام علیکم
اخوان اتمنى اجد اجابة وافيه
عن هذه الشركة   
International Capital Markets Brokers LLC

----------


## عبدالكريم

*لم يسبق لي ان قرأت عنها أخي جلال , 
ما المميز فيها والذي جعلك تتجه لها وتترك الشركات المعروفة أخي جلال ؟ 
لا تقول لي السبيريد  , واريدك كمان ان تدخل على هذا الرابط لكي تعرف ضوابط اختيار شركة الوساطة  *

----------


## abnrwaf

اخي عبدالكريم اسعد الله اوقاتك ..
هل المتداول العربي يمثل شركات تداول ان كان نعم الرجاء ذكر اسمائها وتزويدي السبرد لكل شركه خصوصا على زوج المجنون وهل هذه الشركات موثوق بها لاني ناوي ادور على شركه جيده بغرض فتح حساب حقيقي . شاكر ومقدر لك ماتبذله لخدمة اخوانك هنا .

----------


## عبدالكريم

*حي الله أخونا العزيز  
نعم المتداول العربي يمثل شركة FXSOL , FXCM  , وفي هذا الرابط ستجد معلومات مفصلة عن هذه الشركات   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
بالنسبة للسبريد ففي هذه الروابط فستجد معلومات كل شركة علما بان السبريد في شركة fxsol ثابت , بينما السبريد في شركة fxcm متحرك   http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/forex/currency-pairs.asp  http://www.fxcm.com/forex-spreads.jsp*

----------


## الكنق

السلام عليكم 
هل المتاجره بالمارجن او مايسمى الهامش في شركة fxcm جائز شرعا وخالي من الربا او فيه شيء 
وهل استطيع المتاجره بدون رافعه ماليه
ارجو الافاده

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اجابتي مثل اجابة الاستاذة رانيا في موضوعك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t109973.html 
ان اردت ان افصل لك نقطة معينة تفضل*

----------


## الكنق

> *اجابتي مثل اجابة الاستاذة رانيا في موضوعك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t109973.html 
> ان اردت ان افصل لك نقطة معينة تفضل*

 الله يرحم والديك المهم اعرف الرافعه جائزه والا حرام 
وما اسم الحساب الاسلامي الصحيح اللي مافيه ربا ما اسمه

----------


## abnrwaf

> *حي الله أخونا العزيز  
> نعم المتداول العربي يمثل شركة FXSOL , FXCM  , وفي هذا الرابط ستجد معلومات مفصلة عن هذه الشركات   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
> بالنسبة للسبريد ففي هذه الروابط فستجد معلومات كل شركة علما بان السبريد في شركة fxsol ثابت , بينما السبريد في شركة fxcm متحرك   http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/forex/currency-pairs.asp  http://www.fxcm.com/forex-spreads.jsp*

 اشكرك اخي الفاضل ولكن هناك سؤال اخر لو سمحت لي 
شركة  fxsolutions توجد في امريكا وبريطانيا وكذلك استراليا . ارجو توضيح الفرق بينهم . شاكرا لك سعة صدرك ودمتم بود ,,,,

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكنق
					  الله يرحم والديك المهم اعرف الرافعه جائزه والا حرام 
وما اسم الحساب الاسلامي الصحيح اللي مافيه ربا ما اسمه   الرافعة المالية من الامور الخلافية بين العلماء , وهناك من يقول بالحرام وهناك من يقول بالحلال , وطبعا الخلاف السابق في الرافعة والمارجن وليس في الفوائد التبييث  
وفي هذا الرابط ستجد الفتاوي التي أحلت والفتاوي التي حرمت   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
بالنسبة لفوائد التبييث الربوية فاعتقد ان العلماء متفقين على حرمتها فهي من الربا الصريح , لذلك المتداول العربي لا يفتح هذا النوع من الحسابات  
بالنسبة لشركة FXCM فالحسابات المايكرو ربوية وفيها فوائد تبييث ولا ننصح احدا بها وليس من ضمن وكالتنا  
وكالتنا فقط محصورة في هذه الشركة مع الحسابات الميني والستاندر لانها نستطيع الغاء هذه الفوائد في هذا النوع من الحسابات والحسابات ستكون هنا اسلامية  
بالنسبة لشركة FXSOL فالحسابات اسلامية في كل الحسابات ( مايكرو + ميني + استاندرد )  
تمام كذا ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abnrwaf
					  اشكرك اخي الفاضل ولكن هناك سؤال اخر لو سمحت لي 
شركة  fxsolutions توجد في امريكا وبريطانيا وكذلك استراليا . ارجو توضيح الفرق بينهم . شاكرا لك سعة صدرك ودمتم بود ,,,,   فرع امريكا لا تستطيع لا يمكن ان تعمل هيدج و الرافعة  اقل من 1 :100 ( تختلف باختلاف العملة ) , ويوجد قيود على فتح العمليات وهذا بحسب القوانين الامريكية الجديدة المسماه بالفيفو  
فرع استراليا وبريطانيا لا توجد به هذه القيود ويمكنك استعمال الهيدج بكل حرية , ولا توجد اي قيود على فتح واغلاق العمليات و تستطيع ان ترفع الرافعة الى 1 :400*

----------


## ابوراشد

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل الاستاذ عبد الكريم   لو ممكن اخوي اريد ان اعرف عن شركة الوساطه هذه  Gain Capital_forex.com وهل هي آمنه ونوعها واي معلومات عنها جزاك الله خير

----------


## aminec25

السلام عليكم أولا أشكر جميع المشرفين و الخبراء القائمين على المنتدى ، أنا مبتدئ جدا جدا في عالم الفوركس و بدأت قراءت بعض الكتب و حملت برنامج الميتاترايدر و فتحت حساب ديمو فيه  و بدأت أتعلم عليه و قرأت شرح الأخ BahraiN بالكامل و قرأت أيضا جميع ردود الموضوع لكن المشكلة هي أنني لم أعرف كيف تتم عمليات البيع و الشراء و كيف يتم وضع نقطة الستوب لاوز في برنامج الميتاترتيدر فبدأت أجرب في الميتاترايدر ففتحت عدة صفقات شراء و لم أعرف كيفية اغلاق هذه الصفقات عندي حوالي 15 يوم و أنا أحاول غلق الصفقات لكن بدون جدوى لانه تبقى لي تلك الخطوط المتقطعة في شاشة الميتاترايدر التي تدل على فتح صفقات و لم أعرف كيف أنزع تلك الخطوط المتقطعة  أنظرو الصورة المرفقة و أرجو منكم المساعدة فلا تبخلو علينا بالجواب و شكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
هناك من يشكر وهناك من يحذر منها , واعتقد ان الهيئة الرقابية NFA اصدرت بحقها بعض المخالفات مؤخرا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99469.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بسيطة ان شاء الله , ومفتاح التعلم هو التجريب اولا ثم اذا لم تعرف الجواب ترفقه لنا هنا وسنتعاون عليه ان شاء الله  
اولا من قائمة عرض اختر المحطة الطرفية , وهي النافدة التي تكون فيها كل العمليات المفتوحة   
وستجد ان المحطة الطرفية قد اضيفت في الاسفل , واضغط على تجارة لكي ترى العمليات المفتوحة , ثم عند العملية التي تريد ان تغلقها تضغط دبل كليك على الرقم الذي تحت كلمة السعر مثل الصورة المرفقة    
ستخرج لك نافدة منبتقة اضغط على الزر الاصفر لك تغلق العملية     
بالمناسبة من نفس المحطة الطرفية تستطيع ان تضع ستوب لوس ( بالضغط على S/l ) او الهدف بالضغط على T/P , ثم تخرج لك نافدة منبثقة تضع فيها ما تريده من تعديلات  
وفقك الله*

----------


## aminec25

مشكور أخي عبد الكريم و ألف شكر على التوضيح و ربي يجازيك ان شاء الله

----------


## تحقيق امنية

لو سمحتم هل في دورات تقام في المدينة المنورة لتعليم اساسيات الفوركس لانو قد ماحاولت اقرا بس احس لازم احد يشرحلنا من البداية حتى نستوعب معا  ياريت تفيدونا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*لا اعلم بالدورات المقامة في المدينة المنورة , لكن اكاديمية المتداول العربي تقيم دورات في المنتدة عن طريق المحاضرات والمؤتمرات على الموقع مباشرة ويمكنك الالتحاق بها  
ارسلي ايميل الى اكاديمية المتداول العربي وهم يفيدوك ان شاء الله   [email protected]*

----------


## النوط

السلام عليكم 
لقد طلب مني البنك عند التحويل الى حسابي في فكسول فرع بريطانيا IBAN 
وقالوا لا تستطيع التحويل من غيره وعلى فكرة هذا من البنك المركزي الكويتي 
لذى اتمنى منكم تزويدي به 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
في هذا الرابط ستجد كامل بيانات التحويل الى حسابك فرع بريطانيا   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/accounts/deposit-funds.asp 
اذا احتجت الى مزيد من الدعم او مزيد من التوضيح ارسل ايميلك الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي وهم سيساعدوك في هذه العملية   [email protected] 
وفقك الله*

----------


## eltrras

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى الكريم انا قلت لحضرتك فيما قبل انى قرأت كثيرا ونصحتنى بالورش انا اتابعها ارجو ان تضع لى روابط هذة الورش
وطلب اخر انا الان بقعد امام الشارت ما بعلم ايش اسوى السعر يتحرك ولا اعرف من اين ابدأ
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
هذا رابط لافضل هذه الورش من وجهة نظري   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t79609.html 
ادخل وشارك معهم بعد ان تختار ما يناسبك من هذه الطرق , وياريت تجرب معهم على حساب ديمو وان شاء الله ستختفى منك كل مشاكل التداول بعد ان تتمرس معهم في هذه الطرق  
وفقك الله*

----------


## ابواحمد222

السلام عليكم اخ عبدالكريم   
سوالي هو هل النقاط المحوريه التي يتحدث عنهن بيتر بين في كتابه الموجود نسخه عنه في المنتدى المترجم هي نفس النقاط الذي ذكرها جون ميرفي في كتابه واين اجد كتاب بيتر بين الانجليزي او الشامل لانه بصراحه طريقه الشرح لم افهمها وجزاالله الخير الذي قام بترجمته واذا كانت ليست التي في كتاب ميرفي في اي كتاب اجدها او اين اجد شرح عنها وتقبل احترامي مقدما

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اعتقد ان لبيتر بين عددا من الكتب , فهل تتكرم علينا باعطائنا اسم الكتاب لكي ابحث لك عنه  
وفقك الله*

----------


## eltrras

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم

----------


## ابواحمد222

شكرا اخ عبدالكريم على الرد 
 ما اقصده هذا الكتاب استراتيجيات بيتر بين على الربط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t26677.html 
والاهم من الكتاب النقاط  المحوريه كيفيه حسابها وشكرا مقدما

----------


## لينا سلمان

*تحية الى المنتدى المحترم الذى يحفظ حق الاساتذه الكبار*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تمام يا غالي  
انا ارسلت الى بعض الاساتذة الذين يهتمون بهذه الكتب وان شاء الله اول ما يصلني رد منهم ارد عليك  
لا تنسى تذكرني اذا تأخرت عليك في الرد*

----------


## eltrras

جزاك الله كل خير أخى عبدالكريم
الان انا عرفت الورش اللى هقدر اتابعها
بس ممكن لو حضرتك ترشحلى كام استراتيجية جيدة من اللى فى المنتدى ادرسهم كويس واتمرن عليهم ايضا مع الورش
وشكرا

----------


## eltrras

ارجو انا تفيدونى بأفضل هذة الاستراتيجيات اللى اقدر اتابعها من وجهة نظركم
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لينا سلمان
					  تحية الى المنتدى المحترم الذى يحفظ حق الاساتذه الكبار    هذا واجبنا يا أختي الكريمة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  جزاك الله كل خير أخى عبدالكريم
الان انا عرفت الورش اللى هقدر اتابعها
بس ممكن لو حضرتك ترشحلى كام استراتيجية جيدة من اللى فى المنتدى ادرسهم كويس واتمرن عليهم ايضا مع الورش
وشكرا         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  ارجو انا تفيدونى بأفضل هذة الاستراتيجيات اللى اقدر اتابعها من وجهة نظركم
وجزاكم الله كل خير   افضل استراتيجية برايي هي طريقة الوافي في المتاجرة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4379.html 
حمل المفات واقراها كذا مرة , او تابع المنتدى العام وتجول بين الطرق هناك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f4.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## أبوجوري

اخ عبدالكريم  
بارك الله فيك ووفقك وسدد خطاك
كم استفسار لاهنت ... 
1- متى موعد اقفال السوق اليومي بتوقيت مكه ...؟
2- لو حبيت اعرف سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق والهاي واللو  لعشره ايام او 20 او شهر سابقة هل هناك طريقة سهله بدل الطريقة اليدويه ..؟  
شكرا لك

----------


## eltrras

والله مش عارف اقول لحضرتك اية اخى عبدالكريم
لا املك سوى جزاك الله خير لكى يجزل الله لك من العطاء

----------


## eltrras

معلش بس سؤال اخير فى موضوع الاستراتيجية دية
هل أنت تعتمد عليها شخصيا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  معلش بس سؤال اخير فى موضوع الاستراتيجية دية
هل أنت تعتمد عليها شخصيا   ليس بصفة مباشرة  
يعني هذه الطريقة فيها كل اساسيات الفوركس الصحيحية , وانا استفذدت منها كثيرا في متاجرتي حيث اني اتاجر عن طريق التحليل الفني التقليدي البسيط  
وضحت الصورة ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوجوري
					  اخ عبدالكريم  
بارك الله فيك ووفقك وسدد خطاك
كم استفسار لاهنت ... 
1- متى موعد اقفال السوق اليومي بتوقيت مكه ...؟
2- لو حبيت اعرف سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق والهاي واللو  لعشره ايام او 20 او شهر سابقة هل هناك طريقة سهله بدل الطريقة اليدويه ..؟  
شكرا لك   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
1 : السوق مفتوح 24 ساعة يا غالي ما عدا السبت والأحد  
يفتح السوق الساعة 12 ليلا يوم الأحد ويقفل الساعة 12 ليلا يوم الجمعة , وطبعا يختلف ساعة او 2 على حسب شركة الوساطة  
انا اذا كنت تقصد شمعى اليومي فتقريبا نفس الموعد لكن تختلف بأختلاف شركة الوساطة فيجب ان تسألهم عن مواعيد افتتاح والاغلاق  
2 : من الميتاتريدر اضغط F2 , ستخرج لك نافدة اختر العملة والفريم ( انت ستخار اليومي ) مثل الصوررة المرفقة  *

----------


## faisalabdulaziz

السلام عليكم  
انا توني بدأت تجربة حساب ديمو على برنامج fxdd 
ولاحظت امر غريب الا وهو انه كان عندي 3 او 4 عقود مفتوحه وعندما اتيت اليوم الثاني واشوف انه كل العقود متقفله  
ومكتوب في الكومنت عند كل عقد stoppedout  
ولا ادري ما هو السبب  
هل يوجد اي توضيح للموضوع ؟ 
شكرا

----------


## أبوجوري

عبدالكريم 
الف شكر
وحرم الله وجهك عن النار

----------


## ابوراشد

اخواني الافاضل لو تكرمتوا حد يخبرنا عن شركة      instaforex  هل هي مأمونه وهل   مسجله في اي جهة رقابيه  هي لها فرع في دبي بس المميزات التي فيها خياليه وما دخلت عقلي لانها تعطي رافعه ماليه خياليه   1:1000  والاحد الادنى للايداع  1  دولار امريكي ولديها حسابات خاليه من الفوائد  وتعطي بونص وليس  هناك مارجن كول قبل ان يصفر الحساب   هل هذا معقول ام هو لعب عيال وضحك على عقول الناس  ارجو من له معرفه بهذه الشركة او تجربه ان ينورنا مشكورا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faisalabdulaziz
					  السلام عليكم  
انا توني بدأت تجربة حساب ديمو على برنامج fxdd 
ولاحظت امر غريب الا وهو انه كان عندي 3 او 4 عقود مفتوحه وعندما اتيت اليوم الثاني واشوف انه كل العقود متقفله  
ومكتوب في الكومنت عند كل عقد stoppedout  
ولا ادري ما هو السبب  
هل يوجد اي توضيح للموضوع ؟ 
شكرا   التفسير الوحيد المنطقى هو انك فاتح عقود كبيرة وعكس عليك السوق فاغلقت الشركة العمليات ( هذا في حال لم تضع انت ستوب لهذه العمليات )*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوجوري
					  عبدالكريم 
الف شكر
وحرم الله وجهك عن النار   اللهم آمين ولي ولك ولكل اعضائنا الكرام  
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوراشد
					  اخواني الافاضل لو تكرمتوا حد يخبرنا عن شركة      instaforex  هل هي مأمونه وهل   مسجله في اي جهة رقابيه  هي لها فرع في دبي بس المميزات التي فيها خياليه وما دخلت عقلي لانها تعطي رافعه ماليه خياليه   1:1000  والاحد الادنى للايداع  1  دولار امريكي ولديها حسابات خاليه من الفوائد  وتعطي بونص وليس  هناك مارجن كول قبل ان يصفر الحساب   هل هذا معقول ام هو لعب عيال وضحك على عقول الناس  ارجو من له معرفه بهذه الشركة او تجربه ان ينورنا مشكورا   على حسب تجارب الاعضاء الذين لهم مواضيع في منتدى الشركات فان الشركة غير مسجلة في هيئة رقابية موثوقة تجعلك تضع فيها اموالك وانت مطمئن , كما بعض الاخوة يشتكون منها من ناحية بعض الامور الاخرى تستطيع الاطلاع عليها بالبحث في منتدى ارشيف الشركات  
لا انصح بها او باي شركة لا تكون موثوقة ومعترف بها*

----------


## ابوراشد

جزاك الله خير استاذي الفاضل على النصيحه في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اللهم آمين  
ولك بمثل أخي ابو راشد  
لا تنسى ان تصلى صلاة الاستخارة قبل البدأ في اي شركة*

----------


## dr.sheta

لكل  مبتدئ ....................... لابد من زيارة هذا الرابط          https://forum.arabictrader.com/t110367.html

----------


## eltrras

> * 
> ليس بصفة مباشرة  
> يعني هذه الطريقة فيها كل اساسيات الفوركس الصحيحية , وانا استفذدت منها كثيرا في متاجرتي حيث اني اتاجر عن طريق التحليل الفني التقليدي البسيط  
> وضحت الصورة ؟*

 الصراحة غير واضح (اسف جدا)
ياعنى بعد ما اتعلم هذة الطريقة اين الاستراتيجيى اللى اقدر اعتمد عليها 
اللى فهمت من حضرتك انه لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها بمفردها
وشكرا

----------


## A7MeD

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   وجمعة مباركة ....  والله يجزاكم خير على الي بتسوونه في رقي المنتدى اكثر واكثر  سؤالي طال عمركم هو :/ كيف اعرف حجم التدوال في السوق ؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  الصراحة غير واضح (اسف جدا)
ياعنى بعد ما اتعلم هذة الطريقة اين الاستراتيجيى اللى اقدر اعتمد عليها 
اللى فهمت من حضرتك انه لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها بمفردها
وشكرا   شوف  
طريقة الوافي فيها أغلب اساسيات التحليل الكلاسيكي البسيط التي تحتاجها للمتاجرة في سوق العملات  
لو تعلمتها هي وكل ادوات فهي كافية ان شاء الله للمتاجرة في السوق  
بالنسبة لي انا فاستخدمها مع باقي ادوات التحليل الفني الاخرى مثل التحليل الليوتي او النماذج وهكذا , ولو اعتمدت عليها لوحدها لكفتك , وعندما تتعلمت واردت ان تتسع في السوق فستجد ما تعلمته منها خير معين للمتاجرة ولتطوير ادواتك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة A7MeD
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   وجمعة مباركة ....  والله يجزاكم خير على الي بتسوونه في رقي المنتدى اكثر واكثر  سؤالي طال عمركم هو :/ كيف اعرف حجم التدوال في السوق ؟؟    للاسف يا غالي حجم التداول في سوق العملات غر معروف او محدد بدقة لان سوق العملات سوق غير مركزي بعكس اسواق الاسهم المحلية التي تتمتع بالمركزية  
هذا الرابط يعطيك قراءة تقريربة لحجم التداول ( اعتقد مقتبس من السوق السويسري والبنوك السويسرية )  http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/arabi...tch/sentiment/*

----------


## اخوكم في الله

السلام عليكم
اريد روابط لمواضيع عن استراتيجيات رقمية

----------


## الغندور

أستاذي الفاضل
هل ميتاتريد فكسول بريطانيا حسابات حقيقية يعمل
منذ أغلاق السوق يوم الجمعة و هو يعطي لا يوجد اتصال
على الرغم من ان باقي ميتاتريدر شركات اخرى بما فيهم فكسول استراليا يعمل
و الدعم الفني للشركة فرع بريطانيا غير متواجد

----------


## faridns

اخي عبد الكريم 
كان في سؤال ملخبطني شوية 
لو الرافعة اللي انا داخل بيها واحد الي عشرة 1:10 و مثلا الحساب 1000 دولار كم اكبر استوب يمكنني الدخول بية 
و هل ينفع ان ادخل باستوب يساوي 10 في المية من الحساب يعني اقصي خسارة الف دولار 
الصراحة النقطة دية متلخبط فيها جدا يا ريت حضرتك توضحهالي مع الرافعة الصغيرة 
و جزاك الله كل خير استاذ عبد الكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تفضل هذه بعضها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85629.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t78707.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48514.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغندور
					  أستاذي الفاضل
هل ميتاتريد فكسول بريطانيا حسابات حقيقية يعمل
منذ أغلاق السوق يوم الجمعة و هو يعطي لا يوجد اتصال
على الرغم من ان باقي ميتاتريدر شركات اخرى بما فيهم فكسول استراليا يعمل
و الدعم الفني للشركة فرع بريطانيا غير متواجد   اعتقد ان يشتغل الان  
ياريت تجرب يا غالي , واذا استمر المشاكل ارسل ايميمل الى خدمة المتداول العربي وان شاء الله سيتكفلوا هم بمتابعتها مع الشركة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faridns
					  اخي عبد الكريم 
كان في سؤال ملخبطني شوية 
لو الرافعة اللي انا داخل بيها واحد الي عشرة 1:10 و مثلا الحساب 1000 دولار كم اكبر استوب يمكنني الدخول بية 
و هل ينفع ان ادخل باستوب يساوي 10 في المية من الحساب يعني اقصي خسارة الف دولار 
الصراحة النقطة دية متلخبط فيها جدا يا ريت حضرتك توضحهالي مع الرافعة الصغيرة 
و جزاك الله كل خير استاذ عبد الكريم   ما فهمت مثالك جيدا لكن بصفة عامة الشركات نوعان  
النوع الاول يأتيك المارجن كول اذا كان المارجن المتاح بلغ الصفر  
وطبعا المارجن المتاح = الرصيد - الهامش المحجوز , وعندما يأتيك المارجن كول فان الرصيد سيتبقى فيه الهامش المتاح فقط  
والنوع الثاني من الشركات يأتيك المارجن كول الى بلغ الرصيد صفر  
وعندما يأتيك المارجن كول فان الرصيد المتبقي صفر 
واضحة كذا , واذا كان الكلام السابق ليس فيه اجابة لسؤالك ياريت توضحه اكثر*

----------


## faridns

> * 
> ما فهمت مثالك جيدا لكن بصفة عامة الشركات نوعان  
> النوع الاول يأتيك المارجن كول اذا كان المارجن المتاح بلغ الصفر  
> وطبعا المارجن المتاح = الرصيد - الهامش المحجوز , وعندما يأتيك المارجن كول فان الرصيد سيتبقى فيه الهامش المتاح فقط  
> والنوع الثاني من الشركات يأتيك المارجن كول الى بلغ الرصيد صفر  
> وعندما يأتيك المارجن كول فان الرصيد المتبقي صفر 
> واضحة كذا , واذا كان الكلام السابق ليس فيه اجابة لسؤالك ياريت توضحه اكثر*

 
تسلم استاذ عبد الكريم علي ردك السريع 
لكن انا اتكلم علي الرافعة الصغيرة و هي مثلا 1:10 و الفرق الرئيسي بينها و بين الرافعة الكبيرة فوق ال 1:100 مثلا 
ما هي اكبر نسبة من رأس المال يمكنني الدخول بها بالنسبة للرافعة القليلة و كم يكون الهامش المتاح مثلا و هكذا 
لاني اعمل علي الرافعات و لا اعرف اهميتها بصورة واضحة و يا ريت حضرتك تقولي الرافعة الصغيرة كم تكون مواصفاتها؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تمام يا غالي  
الفرق بين الرافعة الصغيرة والرافعة الكبيرة في الهامش المحجوز لكل عملية  
مثلا انت رصيدك الف دولار  
فتحت عملية على اليورو وكان حجمها عقد مايكرو والنقطة فيه بعشرة سنت وكانت الرافعة 1 : 100 ستجد ان هذه العملية قد حجزت من رصيدك 10 $   
لو كانت العملية نفسها لكن برافعة 1 : 10 ستجد ان الهامش تضاعف 10 مرات وستجد ان الهامش المحجوز بقى 100 $  
يعني في الرافعة الاولى عندك 990 دولار باقي في رصيدك بينما الرافعة الصغيرة ستجد ان الباقي هو 900 $ فقط  
وانت هنا تشوف حساباتك من ناحية تكبير العقد او وضع الستوب وهكذا , وانا انصحك بان تفتح حساب ديمو في GTS لشركة فكسول لان فيها اداة مهمة اسمها حاسبة الفوركس ستجدها عندما تضغط على قائمة ادوات التداول  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تمام يا غالي  
الفرق بين الرافعة الصغيرة والرافعة الكبيرة في الهامش المحجوز لكل عملية  
مثلا انت رصيدك الف دولار  
فتحت عملية على اليورو وكان حجمها عقد مايكرو والنقطة فيه بعشرة سنت وكانت الرافعة 1 : 100 ستجد ان هذه العملية قد حجزت من رصيدك 10 $   
لو كانت العملية نفسها لكن برافعة 1 : 10 ستجد ان الهامش تضاعف 10 مرات وستجد ان الهامش المحجوز بقى 100 $  
يعني في الرافعة الاولى عندك 990 دولار باقي في رصيدك بينما الرافعة الصغيرة ستجد ان الباقي هو 900 $ فقط  
وانت هنا تشوف حساباتك من ناحية تكبير العقد او وضع الستوب وهكذا , وانا انصحك بان تفتح حساب ديمو في GTS لشركة فكسول لان فيها اداة مهمة اسمها حاسبة الفوركس ستجدها عندما تضغط على قائمة ادوات التداول  
وفقك الله*

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخي عبد الكريم ممكن توضح لي ماهي السندات وهل لها علاقة بسوق العملات  :016:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تفضل هذا الرابط فيه معلومات مفصلة عن السندات   السندات  
بالنسبة لعلاقتها بسوق العملات فكما في الرابط السندات تعتمد قيمتها على الجهة المصدرة لها , بالنسبة للسندات التي تصدر من الشركات العادية فهذه لا تأتير ملحوظ لها على سوق العملات لان سوق العملات اكبر من ان تؤثر عليه سندات في مثل هذا الحجم مع احتماليه ان تؤثر على اسواق الاسهم  
النوع الذي يؤثر في سوق العملات وخاصة في هذه الايام هي السندات التي تصدرها البنوك المركزية , وخاصة الفدرالي الامريكي فاحيانا تتدخل الحكومات تتدخل في السوق وتبدأ في شراء السندات من السوق وهذه يفسرها السوق مثل ما يفسر تخفيض الفائدة .*

----------


## MOHAMED1011

هل هناك وقت محدد لدخل البنوك الكبير فى المتاجرة
وشكر لك

----------


## eltrras

اخى الكريم انا بدأت اقرأ فى موضوع الوافى وقرأت اول خطوة الحمد لله
وهو يقول لابد من تحدي الترند اليومى لمدة لا تقل عن عشرة ايام
انا ارفقت صورة لليورو دولار وما بعرف احدد هذا الترند اليومى
ممكن تساعدنى؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eltrras

نفس الكلام بالنسبة لليورو ين

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED1011
					  هل هناك وقت محدد لدخل البنوك الكبير فى المتاجرة
وشكر لك   لا اعتقد بذلك , بس غالبا بستمع اشاعات ف مواقع الاخبار حول هذه التدخلات*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  اخى الكريم انا بدأت اقرأ فى موضوع الوافى وقرأت اول خطوة الحمد لله
وهو يقول لابد من تحدي الترند اليومى لمدة لا تقل عن عشرة ايام
انا ارفقت صورة لليورو دولار وما بعرف احدد هذا الترند اليومى
ممكن تساعدنى؟؟؟؟؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  نفس الكلام بالنسبة لليورو ين   هذه من أهم النقاط   
الاتجاه في الشارات السابقة هو جانبي , وحسب الطريقة فانك ستنظر الى الشموع الاخيرة فقط ( من 10 الى 15 شمعة يومية ) ولا دخل لنا هنا بالاتجاه العام او الترند الصاعد الواضح على الشارت ومن خط الترند الصاعد  
وفقك الله*

----------


## smart shark

السلام عليكم  سؤالي هو هل يوجد برنامج الميتاتريدر على الأيفون وشكرا

----------


## eltrras

هل انا راسم الترند على اليورو  ين صحيح

----------


## Bianco

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت انا عندي سؤال  
في برنامج الميتا تريدر لما بنفتح صفقة جديدة وبنحدد ال  Volume 0.1 : 8.0  
انا عايز اعرف ازاي احسب المبلغ المطلوب مثلاً لل 0.1 او 0.8  
شكراً

----------


## عبدالكريم

*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا يا غالي لا يوجد  
لكن الشركة تقول ان اصداراتها الجديدة ( ميتاتريدر 5 )  ستشتغل على الايفون 
ويوجد موقع يوفر لك برنامج يربط الميتاتريدر عندك على جهازك بجوالك الايفون   http://www.forexonthego.com/ *

----------


## smart shark

انا شاكر لك اخي استاذ عبد الكريم على اجابتك على سؤالي

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم من فضلك ممكن شرح عن مؤشر ..الدولار..

----------


## إبراهيم emi

*تهنئة بحلول العيد المبارك + استفسار*  *تهانينا لجميع منسوبي المتداول العربي وجميع اعضائة الكرام* *بحلول عيد الاضحى المبارك* *أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامة والجميع باتم الصحة والعافية* *والامن والامان وسعة الرزق* *وكل عام وانتم بخير*  الاستفسار  ما هي الميزة التي تميز المتداول العربي بالنسبة لفتح الحسابات في احدى شركات الوساطة  عن طريق المتدال العربي للمشتركين الذين يفتحون حسابات حقيقة عن طريقكم  وشكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة smart shark
					  انا شاكر لك اخي استاذ عبد الكريم على اجابتك على سؤالي   في أي وقت يا غالي  
عام وانت بالف خير*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم emi
					  تهنئة بحلول العيد المبارك + استفسار  تهانينا لجميع منسوبي المتداول العربي وجميع اعضائة الكرام بحلول عيد الاضحى المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامة والجميع باتم الصحة والعافية والامن والامان وسعة الرزق وكل عام وانتم بخير  الاستفسار  ما هي الميزة التي تميز المتداول العربي بالنسبة لفتح الحسابات في احدى شركات الوساطة  عن طريق المتدال العربي للمشتركين الذين يفتحون حسابات حقيقة عن طريقكم  وشكرا جزيلا لكم   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
كل عام وانت بالف خير يا غالي , واسأل الله ان يديم علينا نعمه وعلى كل المسلمين يا رب  
بالنسبة لسؤالك فلقد نقلته الى الزملاء في خدمة العملاء وان شاء الله يجاوبوا عليك ويتابعوا معك  
يمكنك التواصل معهم من خلال هذا الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t111648.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## معاذ الجبر

مرحبا اخي عبد الكريم
عندي استفسار  بسيط وصعب
هههههههههههههههه
كيف اغير ساعة الشارت لشركة اف اكس سي ام واخليها على ساعة بلدي
لانو ساعة الشارت بتزيد 5 ساعات عن ساعة بلدي
وشكرا الك ويسلمو

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حسب علمي والله أعلم ان هذه الساعة من السيرفر نفسه الذي يزودك بالاسعار فلذلك لا تستطيع تغييره*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  هل انا راسم الترند على اليورو  ين صحيح   ان شاء الله صحيح  
تفضل هذا الموضوع المختصر والمفيد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90819.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bianco
					  سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت انا عندي سؤال  
في برنامج الميتا تريدر لما بنفتح صفقة جديدة وبنحدد ال  Volume 0.1 : 8.0  
انا عايز اعرف ازاي احسب المبلغ المطلوب مثلاً لل 0.1 او 0.8  
شكراً   لو تقصد المبلغ المطلوب يعني الهامش المحجوز فهو على حسب نظام الشركة , فالشركات تختلف في هذه النقطة  
افتح حساب ديمو في الشركة التي فيها حسابك ثم افتح عقود بهذه الانواع المحتلفة واحسب كل عقد كم يحسب من رصيدك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم من فضلك ممكن شرح عن مؤشر ..الدولار..   ما فهمت ايش تقصد بمؤشر الدولار  
لو تقصد مؤشر الدولار اندكس فستجد في هذا الرابط معلومات مفيدة حوله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57919.html*

----------


## Bianco

> * 
> لو تقصد المبلغ المطلوب يعني الهامش المحجوز فهو على حسب نظام الشركة , فالشركات تختلف في هذه النقطة  
> افتح حساب ديمو في الشركة التي فيها حسابك ثم افتح عقود بهذه الانواع المحتلفة واحسب كل عقد كم يحسب من رصيدك  
> وفقك الله*

 
شكراً علي ردك يا أخي ربنا يبارك فيك  
كان عندس سؤال برة الموضوع بقي .. بالنسبة للأكاديمية اقدر التحق بيها امتي؟

----------


## triqooo

هل ممكن تزويدي برابط الارشيف  المواضيع القديمة  تقبل احترامي

----------


## زكريا عبد المجيد

1- أنا مبتدئ في الفوركس وفتحت حساب تجريبي في منصة GTS وأقوم بالصفقات في زوج العملة
( GBP/USD ) فقط دون غيرها من العملات , مستقبلاً هل هذا الزوج أفضل أم هناك زوج أفضل منه , بحيث أستطيع  أن اتابع تفاصيل التحليل الأساسي و الفني لها ؟
2 - أنا محتار بين منصة التداول ( GTS ) و ( Meta Trader 4 ) أيهما أفضل مع توضيح ميزة كل منصة ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bianco
					  شكراً علي ردك يا أخي ربنا يبارك فيك  
كان عندس سؤال برة الموضوع بقي .. بالنسبة للأكاديمية اقدر التحق بيها امتي؟   ارسل ايميلك الى الاكاديمية مباشرة واسألهم عن موعد التسجيل وان شاء الله يسجلوك او يعطوك موعد التسجيل  [email protected]*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زكريا عبد المجيد
					  1- أنا مبتدئ في الفوركس وفتحت حساب تجريبي في منصة GTS وأقوم بالصفقات في زوج العملة
( GBP/USD ) فقط دون غيرها من العملات , مستقبلاً هل هذا الزوج أفضل أم هناك زوج أفضل منه , بحيث أستطيع  أن اتابع تفاصيل التحليل الأساسي و الفني لها ؟
2 - أنا محتار بين منصة التداول ( GTS ) و ( Meta Trader 4 ) أيهما أفضل مع توضيح ميزة كل منصة ؟   افضل الازواج هي الازواج الرئيسية مثل الباوند و اليورو والين والكندي والاسترالي والنيوزيلندي  
بالنسبة لبرامج التداول فلتنفيد العمليات الافضل هو GTS وبالنسبة للتحليل و متابعة الاسعار والسوق هو الميتاتريدر 
الافضل ان تجعل كل برنامج لمهمة خاصة به  
انا احلل واتابع السوق على الميتاتريدر ( عبر حساب ديمو ) وانفذ العمليات على الجي تي اس فهو الافضل من هذه الناحية*

----------


## زكريا عبد المجيد

شكراً لك أخي عبد الكريم 
والله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## majid9511

السلام عليكم ياأخي الكريم
انني بدأت في المتاجرة قبل 6 أشهر تقريبا وفي البداية كنت أنتقل من عملة الى اخرى في المتاجرة  في حسابات الديمو طبعا وكانت الخسائر كبيرة  ، ولكني الان لا اتاجر سوى في الزوجين الباوند / دولار و اليورو/ دولار واحيانا ادخل على الين دولار واركز معظم الوقت على هذين الزوجين فهل هذه الطريقة ناجحة ام هنالك طرق افضل ؟
واذا كانت هنالك اي نصائح الرجاء افادتي وجزاكم الله الف خير ...

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بالعكس هذه الطريقة السليمة يا أخي , فتركيزك على عملة او اثنين افضل من توزيع انتباهك على كذا عملة  
استمر فانت في الطريق الصحيح*

----------


## الاسم مستخدم من قبل

السلام عليــــــــكم 
انا ضايــــــــع  :Drive1:  
كثره المواضيع والدرووس والشروحات  
وأسئلــه الأخــوان واستفساراتهـم ضيعتنــي 
عنــدي حســاب ديمو ومجهــز حساب حقيقي ( بس اودع الفلوس واخســـر  :Wink Smile:  )  
وانا الحين مافهمت للديمو ! اشتري وابيــع ولا ادري وش النهايــه !  
(( اصـلاً مدري ربحــان او خســـران ))  
ابي واحد بطـــل يزبطني ! لان كــل شي مو مرتب عنــدي من وين ابدأ !! وكيف انتهــي ! 
بشكــل مبســــط ! وبــدون تعقيــــد  
انا في شركــه FXSOL بعدين وي الميتا و GTS ؟؟؟؟ < خلوها مع الشرح بالتفصيل المختصــر  :012:

----------


## mohamedsous

اتفرجوا علي مهازل شركه اكسنس كيف السعر لم يصل لقيمه الستوب وقامت باغلاق الصفقه !!!!!!!!!!!! وكمان دا حساب ديمووو اومال في الحقيقي بتعمل ايه !!!!  
ودي كانت الصفقه فتح واستوب وهدف والصفقه وصلت للهدف    
لكن الشركه اغلقتها قبل الستوب بحوالي نقطتين يعني بحوالي 20 نقطه بالنسبه لاكسنس يعني الشركه اغلقتها قبل الستوب ب 20 نقطه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل علي النصب والاحتيال
ان شاء الله لازم اغير الشركه دي ضروري ولا دي كانت مشكله من السوق ؟؟؟؟ احتاج رأيكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاسم مستخدم من قبل
					  السلام عليــــــــكم 
انا ضايــــــــع  
كثره المواضيع والدرووس والشروحات  
وأسئلــه الأخــوان واستفساراتهـم ضيعتنــي 
عنــدي حســاب ديمو ومجهــز حساب حقيقي ( بس اودع الفلوس واخســـر  )  
وانا الحين مافهمت للديمو ! اشتري وابيــع ولا ادري وش النهايــه !  
(( اصـلاً مدري ربحــان او خســـران ))  
ابي واحد بطـــل يزبطني ! لان كــل شي مو مرتب عنــدي من وين ابدأ !! وكيف انتهــي ! 
بشكــل مبســــط ! وبــدون تعقيــــد  
انا في شركــه FXSOL بعدين وي الميتا و GTS ؟؟؟؟ < خلوها مع الشرح بالتفصيل المختصــر    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ابدأ من هذا الموضوع المرتب   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
ونصيحتي لك ان تشترك مع اكاديمية المتداول العربي وراسلهم واطلب ان تشترك في الدورة القادمة من خلال هذا الايميل   [email protected] 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamedsous
					  اتفرجوا علي مهازل شركه اكسنس كيف السعر لم يصل لقيمه الستوب وقامت باغلاق الصفقه !!!!!!!!!!!! وكمان دا حساب ديمووو اومال في الحقيقي بتعمل ايه !!!!  
ودي كانت الصفقه فتح واستوب وهدف والصفقه وصلت للهدف    
لكن الشركه اغلقتها قبل الستوب بحوالي نقطتين يعني بحوالي 20 نقطه بالنسبه لاكسنس يعني الشركه اغلقتها قبل الستوب ب 20 نقطه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل علي النصب والاحتيال
ان شاء الله لازم اغير الشركه دي ضروري ولا دي كانت مشكله من السوق ؟؟؟؟ احتاج رأيكم   الشركة عليها ملاحظات كثيرة بالفعل , وانا انصح بتغييرها سواء عملت هذا الكلام معك ام لا  
بالنسبة لوصول السعر الى الهدق او الستوب فيجب عليك ان تعمل حساب السبريد اولا  
راجع هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله الصورة تتضح لك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t109889.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## mohamedsous

> * 
> الشركة عليها ملاحظات كثيرة بالفعل , وانا انصح بتغييرها سواء عملت هذا الكلام معك ام لا  
> بالنسبة لوصول السعر الى الهدق او الستوب فيجب عليك ان تعمل حساب السبريد اولا  
> راجع هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله الصورة تتضح لك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t109889.html 
> وفقك الله*

 ايوا حضرتك انا عامل حساب السبريد دي قفلت الصفقه قبل الستوب  بحوالي 20 نقطه لانها بتتعامل ب 5 ارقام مش 4 ومستحيل تكون السبريد بتاعها 20 نقطه وهي صاحبه اقل سبريد

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السبريد يا غالي 2 نقطة فقط , وهم يحسبوا 20 لانهم يجزؤا النقطة الى 10 اجزاء*

----------


## hussain63

> اتفرجوا علي مهازل شركه اكسنس كيف السعر لم يصل لقيمه الستوب وقامت باغلاق الصفقه !!!!!!!!!!!! وكمان دا حساب ديمووو اومال في الحقيقي بتعمل ايه !!!!  
> ودي كانت الصفقه فتح واستوب وهدف والصفقه وصلت للهدف    
> لكن الشركه اغلقتها قبل الستوب بحوالي نقطتين يعني بحوالي 20 نقطه بالنسبه لاكسنس يعني الشركه اغلقتها قبل الستوب ب 20 نقطه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل علي النصب والاحتيال
> ان شاء الله لازم اغير الشركه دي ضروري ولا دي كانت مشكله من السوق ؟؟؟؟ احتاج رأيكم

 نصيحة خليك مع يتعامل معهم المتدوال العربي لان اي مشكلة حتلاقيهم واقفين معاك الى الاخر

----------


## الاسم مستخدم من قبل

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي عبدالكريــــــــــم

----------


## majid9511

السلام عليكم يا أخوان
لقد قمت بفتح حساب بشركة fxcm  وكنت ارغب بفتح حساب مصغر ولكني استغربت بردهم لي بأن نوعية الحساب عادي والحد الادنى هو 2000 دولار ولكني لا اريد المجازفة بهذا المبلغ وارغب بفتح حساب مصغر فهل هنالك طريقة لتغير نوعية الحساب أم يتوجب علي فتح حساب جديد علما بأني حاولت عدة مرات فتح حساب جديد ومصغر ولكني في كل مرة أجد بأنهم يعرضون الحد الادنى 2000 دولار ...
أرجو المساعدة وشكرا جزيلا لكم ...

----------


## Abdulmalik

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابغى اعرف حاجة قبل ما ادخل الفوركس
مثلا انا اذا دخلت ب 100 دولار وزاد معي الربح نقطة هل معناها زاد معي دولار واحد
وكذلك الحال مع الالف دولار اذا زاد الربح تكون الزيادة 100 دولار بالنقطة ؟
وال 100 الف اذا زاد الربح 1 يكون الربح لي 1000 دولار ؟ 
انا مدري اذا فهمت صح ولا غلط وودي لو توضحلي

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة majid9511
					  السلام عليكم يا أخوان
لقد قمت بفتح حساب بشركة fxcm  وكنت ارغب بفتح حساب مصغر ولكني استغربت بردهم لي بأن نوعية الحساب عادي والحد الادنى هو 2000 دولار ولكني لا اريد المجازفة بهذا المبلغ وارغب بفتح حساب مصغر فهل هنالك طريقة لتغير نوعية الحساب أم يتوجب علي فتح حساب جديد علما بأني حاولت عدة مرات فتح حساب جديد ومصغر ولكني في كل مرة أجد بأنهم يعرضون الحد الادنى 2000 دولار ...
أرجو المساعدة وشكرا جزيلا لكم ...   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بنفس الحساب المصغر ونفس الشركة وتحت وكالة المتداول العربي يمكنك البدأ بمبلغ 300 $ فقط  
ارسل ايميل فيه طلب فتح حساب مصغر الى خدمة العملاء على هذا الايميل وان شاء الله هم يتكفلوا بهذا الامر ويفتحوا لك الحساب ب 300 $ فقط   [email protected]*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdulmalik
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابغى اعرف حاجة قبل ما ادخل الفوركس
مثلا انا اذا دخلت ب 100 دولار وزاد معي الربح نقطة هل معناها زاد معي دولار واحد
وكذلك الحال مع الالف دولار اذا زاد الربح تكون الزيادة 100 دولار بالنقطة ؟
وال 100 الف اذا زاد الربح 1 يكون الربح لي 1000 دولار ؟ 
انا مدري اذا فهمت صح ولا غلط وودي لو توضحلي   لو تقصد دخلت يعني فتحت حساب فهذا غير صحيح , لان حسابك تضع فيه ما تشاؤ تم تفتح عقد او بمعنى آخر تشتري دولارات او عملات بالكمية التي تريدها  
طيب نأتي لتفصيل العقود في سوق الفوركس وكم تساوي كل نقطة او عندما تربح نقطة واحدة كم يزيد رصيدك  
اذا اشتريت بمبلغ 1000 $ دولار فالنقطة الرابحة تساوي 10 سنت  
10,000 النقطة تساوي 1 دولار  
100,000 النقطة تساوي 10 دولار  
وصلت الفكرة ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تفضل يا غالي , واعتذر عن التأخير   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f18.html*

----------


## محمود سعدى

*لو سمحت انا عايز اغير اسم العضويه بتاعى 
الحالى الى اسم اخر ....فين الموضوع الخاص بهذا الطلب
تحياتى*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
افتح موضوع في منتدى التواصل مع الادارة واكتب لنا ثلاث خيارات لكي نغير لك المعرف الى الاسم الذي تريده   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## majid9511

:Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile:  :Teeth Smile: جزاك الله الف خير يالغالي :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*واياك أخي العزيز*

----------


## محمود سعدى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخى الحبيب على ردك واهتمامك
وجزاك الله كل خير 
تحياتى

----------


## triqooo

> *تفضل يا غالي , واعتذر عن التأخير*   *https://forum.arabictrader.com/f18.html*

   بارك الله فيك انت الافضل تقبل احترامي

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمود سعدى
					  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخى الحبيب على ردك واهتمامك
وجزاك الله كل خير 
تحياتى         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة triqooo
					  بارك الله فيك انت الافضل تقبل احترامي   جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## نون

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 ماهو البرنامج الذي ينصح به أثناء التداول  ؟؟ الميتادريدر  أو  ام تي اكستريم  او  000   ماذا؟؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نون
					  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 ماهو البرنامج الذي ينصح به أثناء التداول  ؟؟ الميتادريدر  أو  ام تي اكستريم  او  000   ماذا؟؟   في التحليل ومراقبة السوق افضل وابسط برنامج هو الميتاتريدر 
في التداول وفي تنفيد العمليات الافضل هو البرنامج الافتراضي والذي تنصح به الشركة نفسها , لان اهتمام وتطوير الشركة سيكون منصبا عليه  
انا حسابي في فكسول لذلك انا احلل على الميتاتريدر , وتنفيد العليات يكون على جي تي اس لانه هو الافضل من هذه الناحية فهو البرنامج الافتراضي للشركة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## البشمهندس

ارجو منك ان تدلنى على شركة  ايداع25 دولار وتكون موثوقة الايداع والسحب بالفيزا سهل و حساب اسلامى ومن غير عمولات ورسوم تخزين

----------


## نون

شكرا لك  ع التوضيح  أنا حابه أفتح في  fxdd  لكن لم اجد فيها برنامج جي تي اس

----------


## al_naser

اخواني اريد اعرف كيف تحسب النقاط عندما يكون بيع وشراء الزوج  كهذا1.32470يعني عند اي رقم يتغير ثم تحسب النقطه او كم يعني تحرك زوج اليورو-دولار امس الجمعه هل الف النقاط ام مئات النقاط ؟ 
ياريت توضيح مفصل عن مثل هذه الارقام!

----------


## فراس تداول

> السلام عليكم يا أخوان
> لقد قمت بفتح حساب بشركة fxcm  وكنت ارغب بفتح حساب مصغر ولكني استغربت بردهم لي بأن نوعية الحساب عادي والحد الادنى هو 2000 دولار ولكني لا اريد المجازفة بهذا المبلغ وارغب بفتح حساب مصغر فهل هنالك طريقة لتغير نوعية الحساب أم يتوجب علي فتح حساب جديد علما بأني حاولت عدة مرات فتح حساب جديد ومصغر ولكني في كل مرة أجد بأنهم يعرضون الحد الادنى 2000 دولار ...
> أرجو المساعدة وشكرا جزيلا لكم ...

  اخي الكريم هل انت في لبنان؟

----------


## فراس تداول

اخي الكريم الاستاذ عبد الكريم حفظه الله
اذا انا دخلت صفقة مساء الجمعة ووضعت ستوب وليميت لها
ثم اغلق السوق
ماذا يحدث اول افتتاح السوق يوم الاثنين صباحا؟ 
اعني هل هناك عمولة متراكمة مثلا (حسابي اسلامي)
وشكرا لك
واي ساعة بالظبط تفتح السوق؟
مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البشمهندس
					  ارجو منك ان تدلنى على شركة  ايداع25 دولار وتكون موثوقة الايداع والسحب بالفيزا سهل و حساب اسلامى ومن غير عمولات ورسوم تخزين   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
ما مرت علي يا غالي شركة موثوقة وتكون متوفرة هذه المواصفات  
اقل مبلغ لشركة موثوقة مرت علي هو 250 $ وهي FXSOL  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/*

----------


## البشمهندس

طب اية رايك فى وندسور لو سمحت عشان انا مش عايز افتح باكتر من 25 دولار

----------


## عبدالكريم

*يعيبها نقطتين  
مقرها في قبرص و ليست مسجلة في هيئة رقابية موثوقة , وكمان لا توجد بها حسابات اسلامية بالمعني الصحيح  
الحساب الاسلامي من شروطه ان الفائدة لا تحتسب ولو تركت العقد مفتوح لمدة طويلة , هذه الشركة تحسب عليك فائدة ربوية لو تركت العقد مفتوح في الاجازة والمشكلة انهم يسمونه بالحساب الاسلامي  , وطبعا هذا الكلام سمعته من الاعضاء من فترة , فياريت تتأكد منهم من خلال دعمهم الفني العربي*

----------


## البشمهندس

يعنى اىشركة تقبل حد ادنى اقل من100 دولار مش موثوقة اعتزر على الاطالة

----------


## عبدالكريم

*ادخل على شركة FXDD واسألهم عن اقل مبلغ لفتح حساب  
لديهم دعم عربي سيجاوب ان شاء الله , بس ماني متأكد من مسألة 100 $ هذه*

----------


## البشمهندس

شكرا استاذ عبد الكريم

----------


## Abdulmalik

مشكور اخوي العزيز عبدالكريم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نون
					  شكرا لك  ع التوضيح  أنا حابه أفتح في  fxdd  لكن لم اجد فيها برنامج جي تي اس   اذا كان حسابك في FXDD فاستخدمي الميتاتريدر , لان اغلب الناس يستخدمون هذا البرنامج مع هذه الشركة  
او يمكنك فتح حساب مع فكسول عن طريق المتداول العربي لكي تستفيدي من كامل خدمات المتداول العربي ويمكنك استخدام GTS والميتاتريدر مع بعض او أحدهما كما تحبين   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة al_naser
					  اخواني اريد اعرف كيف تحسب النقاط عندما يكون بيع وشراء الزوج  كهذا1.32470يعني عند اي رقم يتغير ثم تحسب النقطه او كم يعني تحرك زوج اليورو-دولار امس الجمعه هل الف النقاط ام مئات النقاط ؟ 
ياريت توضيح مفصل عن مثل هذه الارقام!   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
هذا الرقم 32470 ذو خمسة ارقام , ومن العادة ان هذا الرقم 4 ارقام , لذلك اذا تحرك المؤشر 10 نقاط فهذا يعني ان السعر تحرك نقطة واحدة فقط بمقياس النقاط  
يعني اذا السعر اصبح 32480 فهذا يعني ان السعر تحرك نقطة واحدة فقط  
وفقك الله *

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس تداول
					  اخي الكريم الاستاذ عبد الكريم حفظه الله
اذا انا دخلت صفقة مساء الجمعة ووضعت ستوب وليميت لها
ثم اغلق السوق
ماذا يحدث اول افتتاح السوق يوم الاثنين صباحا؟ 
اعني هل هناك عمولة متراكمة مثلا (حسابي اسلامي)
وشكرا لك
واي ساعة بالظبط تفتح السوق؟
مع الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم   بالنسبة لتحرك السوق وت الاجازة فقد يتحرك السعر , واحتمال تعكس عليك الصفقة او تمشي لصالحك ( حسب اتجاه عمليتك ) هذه نقطة  
بالنسبة للعمولات فالعادة الشركات لا تأخد عمولة , خاصة اذا كان الحساب اسلامي  
لكن توجد بعض الشركات تسمي بعض الحسابات بالحسابات اسلامية لكنها للاسف تأخد منك عمولة ربوية وتسميها فائدة تبييت اذا تركت العقد مفتوح في الاجازة  
طبعا هذا ليس بالحساب الاسلامي , لان الفائدة الربوية حسب فهمهم هي الفائدة اليومية التي تلتغى عند التحول من الحساب الربوي وتترك الفائدة الاسبوعية  
الحساب الاسلامي يجب ان يكون من شروطه وفي العقد عدم احتساب الربا ولو تركت العقد مدة طويلة غير محددة  
طبعا بعض الشركات تحسب عمولة عند افتتاح العقد لا اعتد انها فيها مشكلة من هذه الناحية , بس يجب ان تكون على علم بها لكي لا تكون الصورة واضحة امامك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdulmalik
					  مشكور اخوي العزيز عبدالكريم   في اي وقت يا غالي*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*في اي وقت يا أخي العزيز*

----------


## البشمهندس

تحياتى ليك ا/ عبد الكريم ولهذاالموقع الرائع 
انا مستفيد اوى من خدمة الاخبار اللي بالموقع
لكن لاحظت ان مواعيد الاخبار بتختلف في الوقت من يوم ليوم اخر 
اريد  ان اعرف مواعيد الاخبار المؤثرة بالظبط
وياريت اللى تخص اليورو / دولار فقط على الاقل
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*بالنسبة للتقارير والمواضيع البحثية فلا اعتقد ان لها موعد محدد بالضبط , لانها تنقل مترجمة بالعربية بعد صدورها في مواقعها الاصلية  
اما الاخبار التي في المفكرة فلها موعد مسبق وستجد كل خبر محدد توقيته بالضبط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
وفقك الله*

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
هل اجد منصة ممتازة ممكن التداول على الدولار اندكس 
وفارق النقاط كم 
تحياتي

----------


## البشمهندس

اعذرنى اخى عبد الكريم على كثرة اسئلتى لانى مبتدا 
واجو الاستفادة مخبرتكم
1- هل لوكان فية خبر قوى جاء مثلا على الدولار وجاء ايجابى هل يرتفع امام كل العملات
2- ولو كان الخبر متوسط وجاء ايجابى يرفع العملة ايضا امام العملات الاخرة
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال العراقي
					  السلام عليكم
هل اجد منصة ممتازة ممكن التداول على الدولار اندكس 
وفارق النقاط كم 
تحياتي   ما مرت علي والله يا غالي , وبصراحة اعتقد ان اليورو يغني عن هذا المؤشر , وكمان الاخبار والتحليلات التقنية عليه في كل مكان , واستجابته ووضوحه اكثر من رائع  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البشمهندس
					  اعذرنى اخى عبد الكريم على كثرة اسئلتى لانى مبتدا 
واجو الاستفادة مخبرتكم
1- هل لوكان فية خبر قوى جاء مثلا على الدولار وجاء ايجابى هل يرتفع امام كل العملات
2- ولو كان الخبر متوسط وجاء ايجابى يرفع العملة ايضا امام العملات الاخرة
وشكرا   يا غالي اسئلتك تسعدني ولا تتردد في طرح كل ما عندك  
بالنسبة للاخبار فليس من الضروري ان يستجيب لها العملة بصورة مباشرة , توجد تحليل آخر اسمه التحليل الاخباري , وهذا يعني ماذا ينتظر السوق من أخبار  
بمثال : غالب احوال السوق يتأثر بخبر الفائدة , ولكن قد تصدر أخبار الفائدة ولا يتحرك السوق كما في العادة  
ما السبب هنا  
السبب : هو ان المتداولين انفسهم لا ينتظرون هذا الخبر ولا يعيرونه اي اهمية لها الشهر بل ينتظر خبر آخر مثل تصريح البنك نفسه وهكذا , والخلاصة في كلمتين  
ماذا ينتظر السوق من أخبار  
انصحك بهذا الموضوع القيم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html*

----------


## نون

شكرا لك ..... طيب اذا اردت فتح حساب في الفاكسول ماهي الطريقه المتبعه ؟؟

----------


## النوط

الاخ عبد الكريم المحترم 
لقد تم تمويل حسابي في شركة فكسول عن طريق الفيزا فهل يحق لي السحب عن طريق البنك علما بأني قد مولت الحساب قبل ذلك اكثر من مره ولكن بنظام التحويل البنكي وليس الفيزا وهذي اول مره امول بالفيزا فهل السحب متاح لي بأي وقت وكيفما اشاء اما هناك شروط اسف على الاطالة 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## saidatta77

الاستاذ عبدالكريم السلام عليكم  
بعد النظر والتامل في سوق الفوركس وجدة فيها ضياعا للوقت وتوتر الاعصاب وارهاق نفسي وخطورة عالية 
فلذا فقد صرفة النظر عن المتاجرة بنفسي ام السوال فهو  هل من الممكن افادتي عن الشركات التوصيات اليومية 
 الاسبوعية او اليومية  مثل يالا فوركس او مسار فوركس او ادارة المحافظ

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النوط
					  الاخ عبد الكريم المحترم 
لقد تم تمويل حسابي في شركة فكسول عن طريق الفيزا فهل يحق لي السحب عن طريق البنك علما بأني قد مولت الحساب قبل ذلك اكثر من مره ولكن بنظام التحويل البنكي وليس الفيزا وهذي اول مره امول بالفيزا فهل السحب متاح لي بأي وقت وكيفما اشاء اما هناك شروط اسف على الاطالة 
تقبل تحياتي   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
يحق لك السحب بالتحويل بالبنكي بعد مرور شهر من الايداع , لان القوانين الدولية تقول ان الذي يمول حسابه عن طريق البطاقة يجب ان ينتظر شهر من تاريخ التمويل لكي يسحب امواله  
لو مولت حسابك بالتحويل البنكي العادي فيمكنك السحب مباشرة ولا يوجد تأخير هنا  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saidatta77
					  الاستاذ عبدالكريم السلام عليكم  
بعد النظر والتامل في سوق الفوركس وجدة فيها ضياعا للوقت وتوتر الاعصاب وارهاق نفسي وخطورة عالية 
فلذا فقد صرفة النظر عن المتاجرة بنفسي ام السوال فهو  هل من الممكن افادتي عن الشركات التوصيات اليومية 
 الاسبوعية او اليومية  مثل يالا فوركس او مسار فوركس او ادارة المحافظ   نعم صحيح , هو مرهق ويحتاج الى شخص متفرغ , ونسبة الخطورة فيه عالية جدا  
الاكثر خطوة من سوق الفوركس هو ان تسلم حسابك الى شخص لكي يصفره لك  ,  لاني لا اعلم أحدا يدير حسابات و ناجح فيه , انصحك بان تتعلم لوحدك و ان تتفرغ لهذا السوق و الا فاستثمر اموالك في مجال آخر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67130.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*فقط عليك بهذا الرابط , واذا التبس عليك اي نقطة نحن في الخدمة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...s/realaccounts*

----------


## adam salam

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الأعزاء أنا جديييييييييييد جدا على مثل هذه التعاملات المالية
تخصصي علوم كمبيوتر ولا علاقة لي بالإقتصاد والتعاملات المالية 
هدفي هو الإستقلال عن الوظيفة في المستقبل وأريد مساعدة كيف أبدأ في مثل هذه الأنشطة!!!!! 
أرجو المساعدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يمكنك الالتحاق بالدورات التي تقيمها اكاديمة المتداول العربي , وفقط ارسل ايميل الى فريق الاكاديمية , وان شاء الله يعطوك اقرب موعد لكي تسجل  وتلتحق بالاكاديمية   [email protected] 
والى حين البدأ في الدورة يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع القيم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
واذا عندك اي سؤال تفضل بوضع سؤالك في هذا الموضوع  
وفقك الله*

----------


## نون

جزيت خيرا

----------


## محمد مقابله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا سمحتم لي استفسار حول
كيف اضيف موشر من غير صيغه كما هومبين بالصوره 
حاولة وضعه على صيفةmql4  و  tpl  ولم ينجح معي 
وحاوله وضعه ب الانيكوتر ولكنه لم يتفعل 
مع الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لو تقصد يا غالي ترفقه في المنتدى هنا , فالحل هو بضغط وتحويله الى الى صيغة rar أو zip  
اما اذا كنت تقصد ارفاقه في الميتاتريدر فلا علم لي بهذا  فهذا يحتاج لخبير في البرمجة  
عموما حاول ان ترفقه لنا هنا بصيغة مضغوطة وسنحاول معك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## abnrwaf

اخي الفاضل عبدالكريم اسعد الله اوقاتك . معليش دائم اتعبك معي ولكن انت كريم ونحن تستاهل 
انا فتحت حساب ديمو فيكسول مبلغ 5000 دولار ولدي صفقه مفتوحه من 26 اكتوبر لهذا العام ولكن من الملاحظ ان هناك مبالغ يتم استقطاعها من الرصيد وصلت حتى الان الى 131 دولار هل هذا سوف يحصل على الحساب الحقيقي . تقبل اطيب تحياتي ,,,,  حاولت ارفاق كشف من الميتا ولم استطع

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
حاولت افتح حساب تجريبي  ولكن لم استطع  .. ان كان هناك رابط او خطوات لفتح الحساب ياليت ..؟
بالنسبه للرافعة هل عليها فوائد ربوية ؟ 
شكرا مقدما

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abnrwaf
					  اخي الفاضل عبدالكريم اسعد الله اوقاتك . معليش دائم اتعبك معي ولكن انت كريم ونحن تستاهل 
انا فتحت حساب ديمو فيكسول مبلغ 5000 دولار ولدي صفقه مفتوحه من 26 اكتوبر لهذا العام ولكن من الملاحظ ان هناك مبالغ يتم استقطاعها من الرصيد وصلت حتى الان الى 131 دولار هل هذا سوف يحصل على الحساب الحقيقي . تقبل اطيب تحياتي ,,,,  حاولت ارفاق كشف من الميتا ولم استطع    حياك الله يا غالي  
هذه اسمها فوائد التبييث الربوية , وهي موجودة في حسابات الديمو او الحسابات العادية الربوية  
لا توجد ان شاء الله في الحسابات الاسلامية عن طريق المنتدى*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
حاولت افتح حساب تجريبي  ولكن لم استطع  .. ان كان هناك رابط او خطوات لفتح الحساب ياليت ..؟
بالنسبه للرافعة هل عليها فوائد ربوية ؟ 
شكرا مقدما   تفضل هذا الرابط , فقط اختر الشركة والفرع واضغط على ايقونة فتح حساب تجريبي  
بالنسبة للرافعة فلا دخل لها بالفوائد الربوية , ويمكنك ان تفتح حساب حقيقي بالرافعة التي تريدها وفي نفس الوقت ترسل لنا استمارة حساب اسلامي لكي يتم الغاء الفائدة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
اخترت الشركة وعبيت البيانات .. وجاني ايميل فيه يوزر وباس  وحملت  ولكن بدون فايدة يقول ان اسم المستخدم غير صحيح على الرغم اني طبعتها بالحقول  ومره ثانيه نسخ ولصق وبدون فايدة  
وهذا هو رابط لتحميل
المعذرة منك ياطيب .. ايش العمل؟  http://www.fxsol.co.uk/includes/popup_login.htm

----------


## محمد مقابله

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*   *لو تقصد يا غالي ترفقه في المنتدى هنا , فالحل هو بضغط وتحويله الى الى صيغة rar أو zip*   *اما اذا كنت تقصد ارفاقه في الميتاتريدر فلا علم لي بهذا  فهذا يحتاج لخبير في البرمجة*   *عموما حاول ان ترفقه لنا هنا بصيغة مضغوطة وسنحاول معك*   *وفقك الله*

 جزاك الله الخير
الموشر كما هو مرفق والمطلوب كيف اركبه بالميتاتردير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
اخترت الشركة وعبيت البيانات .. وجاني ايميل فيه يوزر وباس  وحملت  ولكن بدون فايدة يقول ان اسم المستخدم غير صحيح على الرغم اني طبعتها بالحقول  ومره ثانيه نسخ ولصق وبدون فايدة  
وهذا هو رابط لتحميل
المعذرة منك ياطيب .. ايش العمل؟  http://www.fxsol.co.uk/includes/popup_login.htm    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
يبدو اني نسيت الرابط في المشاركة السابقة فارجو المعذرة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...s/demoaccounts 
اعتقد ان المشكلة سابقا كانت في انك فتحت الحساب الديمو في برنامج الميتاتريدر وادخلته في الجي تي اس , او العكس  
او انك فتحت في بريطانيا وحملت برنامج بريطانيا وهكذا  
عليك يا غالي ان تتأكد من انك حملت البرنامج الذي فيه حسابك وفي نفس الفرع  
طبعا الرابط السابق سيختصر علك الطريق , فقط اختار الفرع والبرنامج وهو سيعطيك الرابط المخصص لحسابط بعد ان تملأ البيانات  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد مقابله
					  جزاك الله الخير
الموشر كما هو مرفق والمطلوب كيف اركبه بالميتاتردير   المؤشر السابق كانت فيه مشكلة  
تفضل نفس المؤشر وبدون مشاكل ان شاء الله*

----------


## جراد

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> يبدو اني نسيت الرابط في المشاركة السابقة فارجو المعذرة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...s/demoaccounts 
> اعتقد ان المشكلة سابقا كانت في انك فتحت الحساب الديمو في برنامج الميتاتريدر وادخلته في الجي تي اس , او العكس  
> او انك فتحت في بريطانيا وحملت برنامج بريطانيا وهكذا  
> عليك يا غالي ان تتأكد من انك حملت البرنامج الذي فيه حسابك وفي نفس الفرع  
> طبعا الرابط السابق سيختصر علك الطريق , فقط اختار الفرع والبرنامج وهو سيعطيك الرابط المخصص لحسابط بعد ان تملأ البيانات  
> وفقك الله*

 *بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
استاذي الكريم.. كنت قبل ذلك فتحت حساب عن طريق الرابط  الذي تفضلت ووضعته لي ولكن بدون فائدة .. معذرة ياليت اذا ممكن  ارسل لك الرسالة التي وصلتني سابقا عندما فتحت حساب عن طريق الرابط اعلاه  وتدلني بخطوات ماذا افعل ؟
.. تحمل شوي قلة خبرتي لعلك تؤجر .. شكرا*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*ما في اي مشكلة يا غالي انا معاك ان شاء الله الى ان تصل  
عندك الان برنامجين , واحد على الجي تي اس , والآخر على الميتاتريدر  
اريدك ان تختار أحد الرامج , وانا ساعطيك رابط مباشر لتحميل المنصة , ثم افتح لك حساب ديمو وارسله لك بيانته على الخاص  
فقط أختار أحدهما ومايكون خاطرك الا طيب , واذا تريد حسابين ( لكل برنامج حساب ) ما في مشكلة بردو  
انتظرك*

----------


## جراد

> *ما في اي مشكلة يا غالي انا معاك ان شاء الله الى ان تصل  
> عندك الان برنامجين , واحد على الجي تي اس , والآخر على الميتاتريدر  
> اريدك ان تختار أحد الرامج , وانا ساعطيك رابط مباشر لتحميل المنصة , ثم افتح لك حساب ديمو وارسله لك بيانته على الخاص  
> فقط أختار أحدهما ومايكون خاطرك الا طيب , واذا تريد حسابين ( لكل برنامج حساب ) ما في مشكلة بردو  
> انتظرك*

   *بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
اشكرك ..
طيب ايش الفرق بين البرنامجين ولو باختصار من شان ما اتعبك ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*الميتاتريد افضل من ناحة التحليل ومراقبة السوق  
الجي تي اس افضل من ناحية التنفيد وفتح واغلاق العمليات  
سارسل لك بيانات حساب ديمو في الحسابين على رسالة على الخاص , ثم سارفق لك روابط مباشرة للتحميل  
ساذهب الى الصلاة الان , ثم ساجهز لك كل الامور ان شاء الله*

----------


## جراد

> *الميتاتريد افضل من ناحة التحليل ومراقبة السوق  
> الجي تي اس افضل من ناحية التنفيد وفتح واغلاق العمليات  
> سارسل لك بيانات حساب ديمو في الحسابين على رسالة على الخاص , ثم سارفق لك روابط مباشرة للتحميل  
> ساذهب الى الصلاة الان , ثم ساجهز لك كل الامور ان شاء الله*

  
تقبل الله منك .. واحسن اليك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*رابط تحميل منصة GTS PRO فرع بريطانيا   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/downloads/gts-pro-download.asp 
رابط تحميل برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 فرع بريطانيا   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/downloads/metatrader-download.asp 
البيانات سأرسلها لك في رسالة على الخاص بمجرد ان تصلني على الايميل من الشركة - ان شاء الله تعالى -  
وفقك الله*

----------


## محمد مقابله

السلام عليكم 
سوال استاذي عبد الكريم جزاك الله الخير 
اذا توفر لديك سيرفر لشركة افكسول لانه الي عندي بطى جدا وما الحل لهذه المشكله
ولو اضفت سيرفر جديد لشركه اخرى هل استطيع الخول لنفس حسابي  لنفس الشركه بتاعتي

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اذا السيرفر بطي او في مشكلة يجب ان تتواصل مع الدعم الفني , سواء عندنا في خدمة العملاء او في الدعم الفني للشركة  
ولا يمكن تركيب سيرفر شركة أخري لكي تدخل في حساب في شركة ثانية*

----------


## elwfaey

*الا خ العزيز 
احاول الدخول الى المنتدي من اجهزه اخرى ولا اعرف 
ولا استطيع الدخزل الى الموقع الا من خلال جهازي الخاص بالرغم من ادخال اليوزر نيم والباسوورد 
فكيف اتمكن من الدخول من خلال الاجهزه المختلفه ؟
برجاء ارسال رسالة تاكيد مره اخرى باسم الدخول وكلمة السر اللتي تمكنني من الدخول من اي اي جهاز اخر او طريقة الدخول
لك تحياتي*

----------


## جراد

> *رابط تحميل منصة GTS PRO فرع بريطانيا   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/downloads/gts-pro-download.asp 
> رابط تحميل برنامج الميتاتريدر 4 فرع بريطانيا   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/downloads/metatrader-download.asp 
> البيانات سأرسلها لك في رسالة على الخاص بمجرد ان تصلني على الايميل من الشركة - ان شاء الله تعالى -  
> وفقك الله*

  *بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
عسى ان تكون بخير ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة elwfaey
					  الا خ العزيز 
احاول الدخول الى المنتدي من اجهزه اخرى ولا اعرف 
ولا استطيع الدخزل الى الموقع الا من خلال جهازي الخاص بالرغم من ادخال اليوزر نيم والباسوورد 
فكيف اتمكن من الدخول من خلال الاجهزه المختلفه ؟
برجاء ارسال رسالة تاكيد مره اخرى باسم الدخول وكلمة السر اللتي تمكنني من الدخول من اي اي جهاز اخر او طريقة الدخول
لك تحياتي    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
حياك الله أخي العزيز محمد  
بالنسبة لارسال كلمة السر مرة أخرى فيجب ان تفعلها بنفسك بعد ان تدخل ايميلك في تسجيل الدخول ثم تضغط على نسيت كلمة السر فسيتم ارسال كلمة السر على ايميلك  
وانا انصحك ان تمسح الكوكيز من المتصفح وكامل بيانات التصفح فغالبا المشكلة منها  
وياريت كمان تطلع على هذا الموضوع المهم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t110041.html 
واذا واجهت اي متاعب اخرى يا ريت تتواصل مع الدعم الفني للمنتدى عبر هذا الرابط ( شات او ايميل )   https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
عسى ان تكون بخير ؟    وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ارسلت لك البيانات على الخاص يا أخي العزيز  
وفقك الله*

----------


## جراد

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> ارسلت لك البيانات على الخاص يا أخي العزيز  
> وفقك الله*

   *الله يرضى عليك ويكثر  خيرك .*

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
استاذنا  ماقصرت .. ممكن استفسار  .. شاشة التداول سويتها بالعربي  ولاحظت ان قيمة العرض اقل من قيمة الطلب .. تتوقع انه ممكن يكون الشاشة العربية فيها خلل؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
هذا امر طبيعي , فالفرق بينهما هو ما يسمى بالسبريد وهو الفرق بين سعر البيع والشراء , وهذا الفرق هو المبلغ الذي تأخده الشركة كاتعاب جراء فتحها لهذه العملية  
وفقك الله*

----------


## جراد

*بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
الان حسب مافهمت .. كالاتي /.. وآمل التصحيح لي 
العمولة لكل عملية  هي 0.0003 ؟ 
بالنسبة للرافعة ليس عليها عمولات ؟
بمعنى دخلت في حساب تجريبي  بمبلغ 10.000$  برافعة  1:100  =100.000$
بالعشرة آلاف دولار  اشتريت  1.320 وبعت 1.333 تقريبا كسبت 1 %  اذا يصبح عندي  ربح   100$ * الرافعه 1:100 = الربح 100 % ؟
اذا كان هناك خطأ  آمل التصحيح ؟
شاكرا لك كرمك وسعة صدرك ..*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*طيب ممكن يا غالي تقرأ هذا الدروس المهمة جدا ,  ثم تعيد سؤالك على حسب ما فهمت يا غالي   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/23 
خد راحتك في القراءة والسؤال بعد ما تقرا الدروس كذا مرة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## جراد

اشكر  اهتمامك  ..
قريت اللي على الرابط .. لكن  الاستفسارات الآنفة الذكر  ماحصلت اجابه لها  بالرابط ..
ادري اني تعبتك .. لكن لعلك تؤجر ان شاء الله 
الان حسب مافهمت .. كالاتي /.. وآمل التصحيح لي 
العمولة لكل عملية هي 0.0003 ؟ 
بالنسبة للرافعة ليس عليها عمولات ؟
بمعنى دخلت في حساب تجريبي بمبلغ 10.000$ برافعة 1:100 =100.000$
بالعشرة آلاف دولار اشتريت يورو 1.320 وبعته 1.333 تقريبا كسبت 1 % اذا يصبح عندي ربح 100$ * الرافعه 1:100 = الربح 100 %  يعني  10.000$ راس المال +10.000 الربح بالرافعه = 20.000 $ ؟
اذا كان هناك خطأ آمل التصحيح ؟
شاكرا لك كرمك وسعة صدرك ..

----------


## عبدالكريم

*طيب يا غالي انا ساشرح لك على حسب ما فهمت من سؤالك بس لازم اشرح لك نقطة نقطة  
العقود في سوق العملات على انواع  
عقد مايكرو : وهذا قيمته الف دولار او يورو او هكذا , والنقطة فيه بعشرة سنت  
عقد ميني : وقيمته 10 الاف دولار والنقطة فيه بـ 1 دولار  
عقد ستنادرد : وقيمته 100 الف دولار والنقطة فيه ب 10 دولار  
نأتي الان الى عمولة الشركة : الشركة هنا ستأخد منك 3 نقاط اول ما تفتح العملية , وطبعا كما اتفقنا كل عقد وله نقطة خاصة به , فلو فتحت من النوعية الاولى فهذا يعني ان الشركة ستأخد 30 سنت وانت وحظك في السوق والشركة لن تأخد الا هذه الثلاث نقاط  
طيب لو تحرك السوق معك 10 نقاط مثلا من سعر الفتح 1.3200 واغلقت عند 1.3210 يعني هنا المكسب 10 نقاط والشركة ستأخد العمولة الثابتة وهي 3 نقاط وتترك لك السبعة  
ركز على الاقام بعد الفاصلة لانها اربعة والشركة ستأخد من الخانة الرابعة فقط , يعني 0.0003  
نأتي هنا الى الرافعة  
طبعا لا توجد عمولات على الرافعة , فقط هي تسهيل من الشركة لكي تأخد عقود اكبر من رصيدك , وهنا مكسب الشركة فكلما فتحت عقد اكبر باستخدام الرافعة ستزيد مكاسبها باعتبار ان العمولة من العقد الكبير طبيعي انها اكبر من عمولة العقد الصغير  
وضحت الصورة ؟ واذا عندك استفسارات اكثر انا في الخدمة*

----------


## جراد

جميل ورائع اللي شرحته لي جدا واضح .. اذا مافيه مانع  تكملة لكلامك .. 
انت قلت لما تتحرك 10 نقاط  فالشركة تاخذ 3 وتترك لك سبعه .. طيب اذا كانت رافعتي 100:1  
يعني 1000 دولار+ رافعه 100:1 =101000 دولار 
 اشتريت يورو بسعر 1.32 =76515.15 يورو
  ثم بعته  بسعر1.3210 ( بعد حسم العمولة 3 سنت ) اصبح المبلغ =101053.55
 تحسم الرافعة وهي 100.000
 يتبقى  1053.55 اذا اصبح الربح هو 53.55 دولار ( ثلاثا وخمسون دولار وخمسا وخمسون سنتا )
  هل هذه الحسبه صحيحة ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تمام وانا ساعطيك رابط لشرح الرافعة وفي نفس الوقت ساشرح لك شرحا واستعن بكليهما للفهم   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/55 
انت لديك 1000 دولار , وكانت الرافعة 1:100 
تمام  
ما تعني هذه الرافعة ؟  
تعني ان الشركة ستتضاعف لك رصيدك 100 مرة لكي تستطيع ان تشتري عقود اكبر من قيمة رصيدك  
يعني لو ما في رافعة لن تستطيع ان تشتري العقد الا الذي حجمه 1000 دولار فاقل , لكن مع هذه الرافعة تضتعف رصيدك 100 مرة واصبحت تستطيع ان تشري بقيمة 100.000 ( مئة ضعف )  
طيب هنا من النصيحة ان لا تجازف وتشتري بكامل رصيدك بعد تكبيره , بل سنقول اننا سنجازف ونكبر ونشغل 10 اضغاف من المبلغ  
يعني برصيد 1000 ومع هذه الرافعة سنشتري عقد قيمته 10,000 ( عشرة اضعاف رصيدك )  
هنا نرجع الى المشاركة السابقة التي فيها احجام النقاط , وهذا العقد اللي اكبر من رصيدنا بعشرة مرات النقطة فيه 1 دولار  
يعني اذا تحرك السعر 10 نقاط , فالشركة ستأخد 3 نقاط و نخن أخدنا 7 نقاط  
يعني الشركة ستأخد 3 دولارات ونخن سنأخد 7 دولارات  
طيب نفرض ( ولمزيد من الشرح والامثلة ) اننا جازفنا بكامل الرافعة 1 : 100 ونشوف كيف الحسبة الآن  
بهذه الرافعة نستطيع ان نشتري حتى 100 ضعف , يعني العقد الذس سندخل به هو 100,000  
هنا النقطة كما اتفقنا في هذا العقد تساوي 10 دولار , يعني الشركة ستأخد 3 نقاط اي 30 دولار , ونحن سنأخد 7 نقاط اي 70 دولار  
واضحة الصورة ان شاء الله , ولا تتردد في طرح اسئلتك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## kld

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي عبد الكريم انا جديد في عالم الفوركس هل يجب ان اتعلم كل انواع الشارتات لكي اتقن الفوركس؟

----------


## mirag

السلام عليكم 
ياحبذا لو صورة لكشف حساب حقيقي وعليه عمليات  سحب حقيقية ياسلام هكون سعيدا جدا واعتبر نفسي غلطان طبعا انا عارف الكلام ده مش هيحصل لكن لو حصل هاكون فعلا انا غلطان واغير تفكيري

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kld
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي عبد الكريم انا جديد في عالم الفوركس هل يجب ان اتعلم كل انواع الشارتات لكي اتقن الفوركس؟   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يجب ان تتعلم المهم يا غالي , والذي يجعلك متاجر صحيح في سوق العملات  
تفضل هذا الموضوع الهام   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mirag
					  السلام عليكم 
ياحبذا لو صورة لكشف حساب حقيقي وعليه عمليات  سحب حقيقية ياسلام هكون سعيدا جدا واعتبر نفسي غلطان طبعا انا عارف الكلام ده مش هيحصل لكن لو حصل هاكون فعلا انا غلطان واغير تفكيري   بعض الأخوة في المنتدى العام لديهم كشوفات حقيقة , لذا ابحث في المنتدى العام وستجد ما تريده  
رغم اني لا افهم لماذا تريد كشوفات حسابات حقيقة وعليها سحوبات بالذات , فهذا سوق يا عزيزي ولن تكسب انت شيء لو كان كل العالم كسبانين لكن الله لم يكتب لك رزق في هذا السوق . 
وفقك الله*

----------


## جراد

*السلام عليكم 
استاذنا .. شاشة التداول غامضة الى حد ما ..لذا سويت طلب دخول  ولم ينفذ ثم وضعت عملية بيع في حالة تم الشراء  ولكن لم يتم التنفيذ بسعر الدخول الذي وضعته وتم الدخول بسعر البيع فاصبح اذا ارتفع السعر نقص الرصيد واذا انخفض السعر عن قيمة الامر  اصبح مكسب ..
الان هل هناك تعليمات لكيفية التداول عبر شاشة التداول التي لدي ؟
شاكرا مجهودك*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
في هذا الرابط شروحات بالفيديو ستجعل البرنامج واضح امامك وليس غامضا , و بيني وبينك كلنا كنا هذا الرجل عندما فتحنا برنامج التداول اول مرة , ولكن ونع التتجريب على حسابات الديمو فهمنا خبايا البرنامج  
اطلع على الرابط وخبرنا باسئلتك بالتفصيل   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/learning-tools...ls/gts-pro.asp 
بالنسبة لاختلاف السعر اللي تطلبه على سعر المبين عندك في خانة العمليات المفتوحة , فهذا يرجع الى الشركة لانها في بعض العمليات تأخد عمولتها اول ما تفتح العملية وانت وشطارتك مع السوق بعدها  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*بالنسبة لآلية البيع والشراء يا أخي جراد وكيف تربح وتخسر  
عندما تدخل بيع فان الزوج اذا انخفض فان هذا يعني ربح , واذا ارتفع فهذا يعني خسارة  
عندما تدخل شراء فان الزوج اذا انخفض فهذا يعني خسارة , واذا ارتفع فهذا يعني الربح  
وصلت ؟*

----------


## جراد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالكريم
					  بالنسبة لآلية البيع والشراء يا أخي جراد وكيف تربح وتخسر  
عندما تدخل بيع فان الزوج اذا انخفض فان هذا يعني ربح , واذا ارتفع فهذا يعني خسارة  
عندما تدخل شراء فان الزوج اذا انخفض فهذا يعني خسارة , واذا ارتفع فهذا يعني الربح  
وصلت ؟    
السلام عليكم 
تحملني شوي  .. انا كل خبرتي في بيع وشراء الاسهم وبتجريد اكثر في السوق السعودية 
اما مجال العملات  فهي صفر 
وانا على بالي ان الشغلة كتداول الاسهم .. ولكني كنت مخطيء 
طيب هل هناك رابط يبين كيفية التعامل مع شاشة التداول ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*انا كنت اعتقد الرابط الاول كافي  
بس خذ هذا الرابط كمان   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/176*

----------


## mirag

السلام عليكم 
ماهية الفوائد التي تترتب علية عندما احتفظ بالصفقة لمدة غير محدودة وليكن شهر او اكثر ارجو التوضيح باستفاضة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اخي العزيز هذه الفوائد هي ربا صريح ولا ننصح او نعين أحد بالتعامل معها , هذا اولا  
ثانيا : غالبا هذه الفوائد تدفع وتستقطع من حسابك وليس العكس كما فهمت انها تضاف الى حسابك  
هداك الله الى الرزق الحلال*

----------


## nagar000

ما افضل جهاز موبايل جربتموه ذو امكانيات مناسبة لتجارة الفوركس

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اجهزة HTC التي عليها الويندوز موبايل*

----------


## البشمهندس

السلام عليكم اخ عبد الكريم
انا قرات موضوع ممتاز وضعة احد الاعضاء بالمنتدى عن اهم الاخبار التى تؤثر فى الدولار
فهل ممكن اعرف اهم الاخبار التى تؤثر على حركة اليورو ايضا
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
اولا غالبا ستكون الحركة معاكسة , فما سيحرك الدولار الى الاعلى سيحرك اليورو الى اسفل  
ثانيا : لو كان هناك محرك على الدولار , فان مثل الخبر بالضبط والخاص باليورو سيحركه كذلك  
مثلا اذا قبل ان الفائدة على الدولار ستحركه , فسيكون ان الفائدة على اليورو ستحركه كذلك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## جلال العراقي

السلام عليكم
هل هناك طريقة لحساب مجموع عدد الصفقات المغلقة عند نهايه كل شهر
اي بالتحديد اللوتات 
بصراحة اتعب كثير عندما احسبها يدويا
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## RED.HAT

> بارك الله فيك اخوي عبدالكريم
>  لك بصمات ووقفات مع الجميع لاينكرها جاحد فاسال الله العظيم ان يعطيك حتى يرضيك 
> لي سوال ومشكله ارهقتني ،،
> حسابي في شركة fxdd
> المشكله هي انني لا استطيع الدخول للميتاتريد
> مع انهم اعطوني بروكسي خاص لمن هم بالسعوديه *mt4ldc5.fxdd.com:1950*لايقبل الدخول وتظهر لي بالبرنامج عبارة غير متصل واحيانا حساب غير صالح
> الغريب انني ادخل على حساب الديمو على سيرفرات الشركة الاخرى بلا مشاكل
> فهل من احد من الاخوان من السعوديه واجه نفس المشكله وانحلت معاه ؟

 هذا السيرفر اكيد شغال من السعودية ان شاء الله
FXDDMalta-MT4 Live Server 3

----------


## RED.HAT

من السعودية عندى مشكلة بالسيرفر الحقيقى لشركة FXCM بريطانيا
ارجو من الاخوة الذين جربو سيرفرات حقيقية وضعها هنا
شكرا لكم

----------


## جلال العراقي

> السلام عليكم
> هل هناك طريقة لحساب مجموع عدد الصفقات المغلقة عند نهايه كل شهر
> اي بالتحديد اللوتات 
> بصراحة اتعب كثير عندما احسبها يدويا
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 للتذكير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال العراقي
					  السلام عليكم
هل هناك طريقة لحساب مجموع عدد الصفقات المغلقة عند نهايه كل شهر
اي بالتحديد اللوتات 
بصراحة اتعب كثير عندما احسبها يدويا
ولكم جزيل الشكر         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جلال العراقي
					  للتذكير   في هذا الموضوع يوجد مؤشر يحسب عدد النقاط المحققة في الحساب ( طبعا لا علاقة بعدد العقود او حجمها ) ممكن يفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t94343.html 
اذا ما كان فيه طلبك افتح موضوع في منتدى المؤشرات واطلب من احد المبرمجين تصميمه لك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED.HAT
					  من السعودية عندى مشكلة بالسيرفر الحقيقى لشركة FXCM بريطانيا
ارجو من الاخوة الذين جربو سيرفرات حقيقية وضعها هنا
شكرا لكم   راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي وان شاء الله يفيدوك في هذه النقطة   [email protected]*

----------


## 1234naif

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكلتي مع شركه اكس فوركس(xforex )واشتركت معها عن طريق جريده الرياض الالكترونيه في السعوديه عن طريق الانترنت بالاغراء عن طريق اخراج نماذج ناجحه من الاشخاص الذين تداولو معهم وانها من افضل الشركات وطريقه البونوص الخياليه وانا مبتدا وجربت حظي معهم وكلي امل في الكسب والتجاره لان حالتي الماديه سيئه في السعوديه بدات التسجيل بعدها اتصل بي مدير الحسابات في الشركه وياليته لم يتصل على الرغم من ان المبلغ الذي اشتركت به بسيط جدا 100 دولار فقط ولكنه كبير بالنسبه لي لظروفي الماديه وذلك من اجل كسب العيش لزوجتي وابني المولود الجديد لان المصاريف من حليب لطفلي واكل للبيت وملابس واقساط وغيرها كثيرا اتعبتني ولم اجد الا هذه الطريقه في الكسب لانه مبلغ بسيط بالنسبه للتجاره ارسلت 100 دولار اليهم وبعدها بدات المماطله كل مره ارسل لهم الاوراق الثبوتيه يقولون لم تصل وهو كذب فيه مايثبت وصولها لهم بالفاكس وارسلتها لهم ثلات مرات ولي الان حوالي شهرين  المشكله لم نبدا بأي شي  انا ارسلت النقود عن طريق الفيزا شركه كبيره ومرخص بها ومبلغ بسيط لا تستفيد منه الشركه وسمعه الشركه كل ذلك جعلني اطمان وارسل هذا المبلغ البسيط  في النهايه كيف ادخل على حسابي ان كان لي حساب واخذ النقود على الرغم انهم لا يردون على اتصالاتي ولا يردون على الرسائل حاولت معهم بكل الطرق وبنشر هذه القصه ولكن بدون فائده ساعدوني في الحصول على 100 دولار  ولكم مني الدعاء بالتوفيق في الدنيا والآخره ولكم جزيل الشكر    والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## جلال العراقي

> *   
> في هذا الموضوع يوجد مؤشر يحسب عدد النقاط المحققة في الحساب ( طبعا لا علاقة بعدد العقود او حجمها ) ممكن يفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t94343.html 
> اذا ما كان فيه طلبك افتح موضوع في منتدى المؤشرات واطلب من احد المبرمجين تصميمه لك  
> وفقك الله*

 شكرا جزيلا

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
عسى ان تكون بخير ؟ 
ابو كريم .. بفضل الله  ثم بفضلك  قطعت شوط لا باس به  في التداول  وتشكر على ذلك . 
الان  بالواقع الافتراض الامور جيده .. لكن لا ادري عن الواقع ! هل سوف يتحقق الافتراضي .. الله اعلم  ؟ 
هل ممكن استفسر عن كيفية فتح حساب حقيقي ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 1234naif
					  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكلتي مع شركه اكس فوركس(xforex )واشتركت معها عن طريق جريده الرياض الالكترونيه في السعوديه عن طريق الانترنت بالاغراء عن طريق اخراج نماذج ناجحه من الاشخاص الذين تداولو معهم وانها من افضل الشركات وطريقه البونوص الخياليه وانا مبتدا وجربت حظي معهم وكلي امل في الكسب والتجاره لان حالتي الماديه سيئه في السعوديه بدات التسجيل بعدها اتصل بي مدير الحسابات في الشركه وياليته لم يتصل على الرغم من ان المبلغ الذي اشتركت به بسيط جدا 100 دولار فقط ولكنه كبير بالنسبه لي لظروفي الماديه وذلك من اجل كسب العيش لزوجتي وابني المولود الجديد لان المصاريف من حليب لطفلي واكل للبيت وملابس واقساط وغيرها كثيرا اتعبتني ولم اجد الا هذه الطريقه في الكسب لانه مبلغ بسيط بالنسبه للتجاره ارسلت 100 دولار اليهم وبعدها بدات المماطله كل مره ارسل لهم الاوراق الثبوتيه يقولون لم تصل وهو كذب فيه مايثبت وصولها لهم بالفاكس وارسلتها لهم ثلات مرات ولي الان حوالي شهرين  المشكله لم نبدا بأي شي  انا ارسلت النقود عن طريق الفيزا شركه كبيره ومرخص بها ومبلغ بسيط لا تستفيد منه الشركه وسمعه الشركه كل ذلك جعلني اطمان وارسل هذا المبلغ البسيط  في النهايه كيف ادخل على حسابي ان كان لي حساب واخذ النقود على الرغم انهم لا يردون على اتصالاتي ولا يردون على الرسائل حاولت معهم بكل الطرق وبنشر هذه القصه ولكن بدون فائده ساعدوني في الحصول على 100 دولار  ولكم مني الدعاء بالتوفيق في الدنيا والآخره ولكم جزيل الشكر    والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ما في حل يا غالي الا ان تتواصل مع الجهة الرقابية التابعة لهم , او على الاقل تهددهم بهذا  
عوضك الله , ولا تتورط مرة أخرى في شركات مجهولة , بل يجب ان تسأل من تثق به اولا بخصوص اي شركة  
عوضك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
عسى ان تكون بخير ؟ 
ابو كريم .. بفضل الله  ثم بفضلك  قطعت شوط لا باس به  في التداول  وتشكر على ذلك . 
الان  بالواقع الافتراض الامور جيده .. لكن لا ادري عن الواقع ! هل سوف يتحقق الافتراضي .. الله اعلم  ؟ 
هل ممكن استفسر عن كيفية فتح حساب حقيقي ؟   لسه الطريق طويلة يا غالي , فانت لم تتعلم الا كيف تفتح عملية او تغلقها  
عليك الان بالتعلم على حسابك الديمو الجديد لمدة كذا شهر على طريقة تراها مربحة , فاذا اثبتت انك جاهز ووجدت انك تحقق ارباح على الديمو , فانتقل على الحقيقي وبأقل مبلغ ممكن , واستمر به كذا شهر , فاذا اثبت انك رابحا , توكل على الله وتاجر باموالك وافتح حسابك الحقيقي  
من غير هذه الخطوات ستخسر اموالك بكل تأكيد , وانا انصحك بان تتبع الخطوات السابقة قبل البدأ في الحساب الحقيقي 
ما رايك ان ادلك على طريقة الاشتراك في الاكاديمية وتأخد لك دورة مجانية عندنا قبل ان تفتح حساب حقيقي  ؟*

----------


## جراد

> * 
> لسه الطريق طويلة يا غالي , فانت لم تتعلم الا كيف تفتح عملية او تغلقها  
> عليك الان بالتعلم على حسابك الديمو الجديد لمدة كذا شهر على طريقة تراها مربحة , فاذا اثبتت انك جاهز ووجدت انك تحقق ارباح على الديمو , فانتقل على الحقيقي وبأقل مبلغ ممكن , واستمر به كذا شهر , فاذا اثبت انك رابحا , توكل على الله وتاجر باموالك وافتح حسابك الحقيقي  
> من غير هذه الخطوات ستخسر اموالك بكل تأكيد , وانا انصحك بان تتبع الخطوات السابقة قبل البدأ في الحساب الحقيقي 
> ما رايك ان ادلك على طريقة الاشتراك في الاكاديمية وتأخد لك دورة مجانية عندنا قبل ان تفتح حساب حقيقي  ؟*

  الحقيقة انك مخلص ولعل الله يجازيك خيرا . 
شاشة التداول اللي سويتها لي .. توقفت البارح .. واحاول اتداول اليوم من الفجر ولكن شكل الشاشة علقت او بمعنى اصح تعطلت  ولا ادري وش السبب؟
وبالنسبة لشاشة التداول اللي سويتها لي .. اللي فيها رصيد وبيع وشراء .. اليست نسخة طبق الاصل من التداول الحقيقي؟
وانا اخذت بالحياة خبرات .. ماراح تتعلم حتى تاكل لك اكثر من علقة .. لذا  احاول افتح حساب باقل مبلغ وامارس التداول .. والله يبارك . 
وش رايك ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اولا بخصوص تعطل شاشة التداول فهذا يرجع الى ان يومي السبت والاحد اجازة , وفي كل اسبوع يغلق السوق من اول ساعة من يوم السبت , ويستمر الى اول ساعة من يوم الاثنين تقريبا ( قد توجد اختلافات بين شركات التداول بحدود الساعة او الاثنين ) 
بالنسبة لفتحك لحساب حقيقي , فانا عند رايي الاول , فعلى الاقل خد لك على الاقل شهر على طريقة رابحة , ولو تريد اتوسط لك عند الاكاديمية انا تحت امرك  وهي مجانية تماما على فكرة  
سؤالي هو الان : عندما تفتح حساب تداول حقيقي , هل عندك طريقة تربح بها وناوي تتاجربها على حسابك الحقيقي ؟*

----------


## جراد

> *اولا بخصوص تعطل شاشة التداول فهذا يرجع الى ان يومي السبت والاحد اجازة , وفي كل اسبوع يغلق السوق من اول ساعة من يوم السبت , ويستمر الى اول ساعة من يوم الاثنين تقريبا ( قد توجد اختلافات بين شركات التداول بحدود الساعة او الاثنين ) 
> بالنسبة لفتحك لحساب حقيقي , فانا عند رايي الاول , فعلى الاقل خد لك على الاقل شهر على طريقة رابحة , ولو تريد اتوسط لك عند الاكاديمية انا تحت امرك  وهي مجانية تماما على فكرة  
> سؤالي هو الان : عندما تفتح حساب تداول حقيقي , هل عندك طريقة تربح بها وناوي تتاجربها على حسابك الحقيقي ؟*

  ما تقصر يابو كريم بواسطتك .. وتأكد اني ماراح انسى كرمك ومجهودك معي  .. 
 بالنسبه لسؤالك  الخاص بفتح الخساب الحقيقي مافهمت  استفسارك بطريقة الربح ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اولا هذا رابط فتح حساب الحقيقي  
اختر الشركة المناسبة لك , وكرأي شخصي انا افضل فكسول بريطانيا او استراليا   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
وهذا ايميل الاكاديمية , و ارسل لهم ايميل تسأل له فيه عن موعد الدورة الجديدة وقل لهم انك من طرفي  وياريت توضح لهم انك فتحت او ستفتح حساب حقيقي عن طريق المنتدى وهكذا ستكون لك الاولولية في التسجيل   [email protected] 
بالنسبة لسؤالي , انا اقصد هل لدك طريقة او استراتيجية مربحة تجعلك تعتمد عليها وتتجه الى الحقيقي مباشرة , يعني هل عندك خبرة سابقة وناجحة في التداول ؟*

----------


## wassim

الرجاء من المشرف وضع رابط موضوع ديناميكية تحقيق القدر لان خاصية البحث عندي لا تعمل

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wassim
					  الرجاء من المشرف وضع رابط موضوع ديناميكية تحقيق القدر لان خاصية البحث عندي لا تعمل   تفضل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99060.html*

----------


## wassim

الف مليون شششششششششششششكرا ابو الكرم

----------


## 1234naif

كيف اتواصل مع الهيئه الرقابيه التابعه لهم لا اعرفها لا اعرف الطريقه

----------


## 1234naif

ابي سلف 15000 ريال اردها بعد سنه ان شاء الله الضمانات موجوده وبدون فوائد

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 1234naif
					  كيف اتواصل مع الهيئه الرقابيه التابعه لهم لا اعرفها لا اعرف الطريقه   المفترض انك ستجد رابط الهيئة الرقابية في موقع الشركة نفسها , ومنها تدخل على موقع الهيئة وتراسلهم في موقع بالايميل الموجود في الموقع  
هذا في حال كانت لديهم هيئة رقابية من الاصل*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 1234naif
					  ابي سلف 15000 ريال اردها بعد سنه ان شاء الله الضمانات موجوده وبدون فوائد   اعتذر لك يا غالي , فهذا موضوع لاجابة الاسئلة في منتدى لمتاجرة العملات ,  وليس لهذا الغرض  
نسأل الله ان يرزقك من واسع فضله*

----------


## عبد اللطيف

السلام عليكم لقد وصلتني رسالة من شركة اف اكس سوليوشنز بخصوص الرافعة المالية هل ممكن ان اجد توضيح لها ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ما هي الرسالة التي وصلت لك ؟ ياريت تنسخها وتضعها لنا هنا*

----------


## عبد اللطيف

التداول اليومي بالفوركس برافعة مالية 100:1 
متوفرة الان على GTS Pro و GTS Web الحدث•يمكن للمتداول مع شركة FX Solution التداول بشكل يومي برافعة مالية 100:1.†التحديث المجدول•الاحد, 12 ديسمبر في الساعة 5:15 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكيةكيف يمكن ان تغير الرافعة المالية؟•يمكن التداول برافعة مالية أعلى بشكل يومي و ذلك بالدخول الى لائحة " الحساب" على منصة التداول, ثم اختيار " التحكم بقواعد الحساب", يمكن بعد ذلك اختيار الرافعة المناسبة لك للتداول اليومي•بين يوم الاثنين و الخميس في الساعة 4:45 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية و يوم الجمعة في الساعة 4:15 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية, سوف يتم تخفيض الرافعة المالية بشكل اوتوماتيكي الى ما كانت عليه سابقا.•الرافعة المالية للمتداول اليومي سوف تكون متوفرة بين يوم الاحد في الساعة 5:15 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية حتى يوم الخميس للساعة 5:15 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية.•يجب على المتداول الحفاظ على هامش مناسب (كافي) حيث أنه من الممكن أن يتم تصفية المراكز المفتوحة و بالتالي حدوث( مارجن كول ) عندما تنخفض الرافعة الى ما كانت عليه سابقا من يوم الاثنين الى يوم الخميس في الساعة 4:45 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية و يوم الجمعة في الساعة 4:15 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية.
† تطلب منك FX Solutions أن تفكر في المخاطر المرتبطة بزيادة الرافعة الخاصة بك. أي حركة بسيطة نسبيًا في السوق يكون لها أثرًا كبيرًا على الأموال التي أودعتها أو التي ستقوم بإيداعها؛ وهذا قد يكون في مصلحتك أو ضدها. قد تتعرض إلى خسارة الهامش المبدئي تمامًا وقد تحتاج إلى إيداع المزيد من الأموال لتغطية المركز قصير الهامش. قوى الرفع المرنة متوفرة لحسابات التداول الذاتي فقط (ولا يمكن استخدامها مع الحسابات التي تتم إدارتها). FX SOLUTIONS, LLC 
CUSTOMER SUPPORT: 
24 HRS. A DAY, 5 DAYS A WEEK 
1-800-969-8365 DISTRIBUTED BY: 
FX Solutions, LLC 
Saddle River Executive Centre 
One Route 17 South, Suite 260 
Saddle River, NJ 07458
ملخص الحدث:  تاريخ البدء 2010/12/12يبدأ الساعة 5:15 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الامريكية ©2010 - FX Solutions تعتقد شركة FX Solutions, LLC أنه يتوجب على العملاء أن يكونوا حذرين من المخاطر المرتبطة بالدخول في التداول الآني المتوفر بالفوريكس/المعادن. وفي غير سوق تبادل العملات والتي يطلق عليها أيضا السوق المتوفرة، يقوم العميل بالتداول مباشرة مع النظير حيث لا يوجد مركز لتداول الفوريكس أو التقاص لدعم العملية. وان تداول الفوريكس/المعادن هو تخميني جداً من حيث الطبيعة, والذي يمكن أن يعني بأن الأسعار قد تصبح متقلبة بشكل كبير جداً. ان التداول بالفوريكس/المعادن هو ذو قوة رفع مالي كبير، كونه يتم طلب إيداعات هامش قليلة، وحيث يتم الحصول على درجة عالية جداً مِنْ قوة الرفع المالي في أسواق التداول المتوفرة. ان أي حركة سوق صغيرة نسبياً سَيكون لها تأثير أكبرَ بشكل متناسب على الأموال التي قمت بايداعها. وقد تَتحمّل خسارة كلية لأموالك. وبما أن إمكانية خسارة كامل رصيدك النقدي موجودة، فان المضاربة في الأسوق المتوفرة يجب ان تكون فقط بالمخاطرة برأس المال الذي يمكن أن تتحمل خسارته والذي سوف لن يؤثر على نمط حياتك بشكل خطير.    م التوزيع بواسطة: FX Solutions,
في الولايات المتحدة:  Saddle River Executive Centre, One Route 17 South, Suite 260, Saddle River, NJ 07458

----------


## عبد اللطيف

Day Trading Forex leverage 100:1 
Now available on the GTS Pro and GTS Web Event•Can be a trader with FX Trading Solution on a daily basis 100:1 leverage. †Scheduled update•Sunday, December 12 at 5:15 pm ET of the United States of AmericaHow can we change the leverage?•Leverage can be traded higher on a daily basis and that access to the list of "account" on the trading platform, and then select the "account control rules", you can then choose to lift you to the appropriate trading day•Between Monday and Thursday at 4:45 pm ET of the United States of America and on Friday at 4:15 pm ET of the United States of America, will be reduced leverage is automatically to what it once was.•Leverage, the trader will be available daily between Sunday at 5:15 pm Eastern Time to the U.S. until Thursday for an hour 5:15 pm ET of the United States of America.•Must keep working on the sidelines of an appropriate (sufficient), where it is possible that the liquidation of open positions and hence the occurrence of (Cole margin) when the lever down to what it was previously from Monday to Thursday at 4:45 pm EST United States of America and on Friday at 4:15 pm ET of the United States of America.
† FX Solutions asks that you consider the risks associated with increasing your leverage. Any movement is relatively simple in the market have a significant impact on the funds you have deposited or will have to deposit; this may be in your best interest or against it. You may sustain a loss of initial margin and you may be required to deposit additional funds to cover a short margin position. Flexible leverage is available for self-traded accounts only (does not apply to managed accounts). FX SOLUTIONS, LLC 
CUSTOMER SUPPORT: 
24 HRS. A DAY, 5 DAYS A WEEK 
1-800-969-8365 DISTRIBUTED BY: 
FX Solutions, LLC 
Saddle River Executive Centre 
One Route 17 South, Suite 260 
Saddle River, NJ 07458
Event Summary:  Start date 12/12/2010Begin at 5:15 pm Eastern Time to the U.S. ©2010 - FX Solutions Company believes FX Solutions, LLC that customers should be wary of the risks associated with trading in real-time access available Balforicks / minerals. In non-market exchange of currencies, which is also called the market available, the customer trading directly with the peer as there is no center of forex trading or clearing to support the process. Forex trading and / metals is very speculative in nature, which could mean that prices may become volatile in a very large. That the circulation Balforicks / metal is a significant financial leverage, because it is asked a few margin deposits, and where to get a very high degree of leverage in the markets of trading available. That any relatively small market movement will have a proportionately larger impact on the funds you have deposited. May be charged a total loss for your money. Since the possibility of total loss of an existing cash balance, the speculation in the Alosouk should be available only risk capital that can afford to lose which will not affect your lifestyle dramatically.    M distribution by: FX Solutions,
In the United States: Saddle River Executive Centre, One Route 17 South, Suite 260, Saddle River, NJ 07458

----------


## فراس تداول

أخي الكريم
أنا أريد أن أسأل عن أخينا سمير صيام حيث أنه لم يدخل من فترة لا بأس بها
عسى المانع خيرا؟
وشكرا

----------


## fawwazaljarrah

السلام عليكم : 
هل استطيع ان اسحب من حسابي في افكسول استراليا وتصل الفلوس الى بطاقتي الائتمانية وليس الى حسابي البنكي؟ علما بانني اودعت من خلال تلك البطاقة قبل شهرين ؟ وماهي الطريقة حيث انني شفت انه طلب السحب لا يحتوي على معلومات بطاقة ائتمانية بل على بيانات الحساب البنكي؟وكم الرسوم على السحب الى البطاقة وكم يستغرق وقت لتصل الارباح الى البطاقة؟ شاكرا جدا لمن يجيب على سؤالي و جزاه الله خيرا مسبقا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد اللطيف
					  السلام عليكم لقد وصلتني رسالة من شركة اف اكس سوليوشنز بخصوص الرافعة المالية هل ممكن ان اجد توضيح لها ولكم جزيل الشكر   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تمام يا غالي , انا نسخت الرسالة وارسلتها الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي لكي يوضحوا لك معنى الرسالة  
في هذا الرابط الخاص بك ستجد رسالتك , وان شاء الله ستجد معها الأجابة من خدمة العملاء   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t113738.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fawwazaljarrah
					  السلام عليكم : 
هل استطيع ان اسحب من حسابي في افكسول استراليا وتصل الفلوس الى بطاقتي الائتمانية وليس الى حسابي البنكي؟ علما بانني اودعت من خلال تلك البطاقة قبل شهرين ؟ وماهي الطريقة حيث انني شفت انه طلب السحب لا يحتوي على معلومات بطاقة ائتمانية بل على بيانات الحساب البنكي؟وكم الرسوم على السحب الى البطاقة وكم يستغرق وقت لتصل الارباح الى البطاقة؟ شاكرا جدا لمن يجيب على سؤالي و جزاه الله خيرا مسبقا   على حسب البطاقة يا غالي , فهناك بطاقات تعتبر كانها حساب بنكي , وهناك بطاقات لابد ان تحول الى الحساب الخاص بها , وبالنسبة للرسوم للتحويل الى البطاقة فلا توجد , والمدة على حسب نظام البنوك وغالبا المدة بتكون يومين الى 3 ايام  
ياريت يا غالي ترسل الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على الايميل , وتوضح لهم طلبك في انك ستسحب الى البطاقة , وهم سيعطوك النموذج المخصص مع توضيح وتأكيد امكانية هذا ام لا   [email protected] 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*أخونا سمير صيام مشغول في عمله الخاص , وهو على حسب آخر الاخبار في خير وصحة وعافية  
دعواتنا له بالتوفيق*

----------


## majid9511

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 انا صارلي فترة اجرب طريقة واريد ان اعرف ان كانت صحيحة ام لا وارجو منكم الافادة
اسوي اوردر شراء فوق الهاي ب5  نقاط والستوب 25 والربح 20
اوردر ثاني على نفس الزوج بيع تحت اللو ب5 نقاط ونفس الستوب والربح
الى الان الطريقة ناجحة والفوائد حلوة ومن اهم فوائدها:
1-سوي اوردز على عدد من الازواج الرئيسية وسكر وروح نام 
2-تعرف نفسك ماشي مع الترند 
3- الخسارة قليلة والربح قليل ولكن الربح اقرب من الخسارة ان شاء الله
اذا الطريقة ناجحة ان شاء الله يستفيدوا منها اخواننا واذا لا ياريت يفيدونا اخواننا بالطريقة الاصح
فلسفة الطريقة :016:  شوية ربح احسن من جلوسك لساعات مقابل الشاشة وتعظ اصابعك
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم 
وحشتنا ..
ياشيخ الكرم .. ولو انه سؤال سابق لأوانه ..
 لما افتح حساب حقيقي ويكون فيه ارباح .. كيف الخطوات للسحب منها ؟ 
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اذا كانت الطريقة مربحة لفترة كافية وجربتها وربحت منها يبقة خلاص هذا المقصد وماذا تريد اكثر من الربح  
توكل على الله وتدرب عليها جيدا  
لو ترد الافادة اكثر ولكي تطورها مع الاخوة في المنتدى , افتح موضوع في المنتدى العام وجربها مع الاخوة مدة كافية , وان شاء الله الاخوة المنتدى العام يساعدوك في تطويرها  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
وحشتنا اكثر  
بالنسبة للسحب من الحساب , سواء للارباح او جزء من رصيدك او حتى رصيدك كاملا , فيوجد نموذج اسمه نموذج سحب تضع فيه اسمك وبياناتك مثل الايميل ورقم الجوال ثم تضع فيه رقم حسابك في بنكك المحلي والشركة هنا ستحول لك الاموال التي طلبتها من حسابك في الشركة الى حسابك في بنكك المحلى  
يعني المسألة بسيطة ولا تعدو ملأ استمارة وترسلها على الايميل , ويومين او ثلاثة وتجد الاموال في حسابك ان شاء الله , وهذه سيتكفل بها خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي فلا تشيل هم  
اللي يجب ان تركز فيه أخي جراد هو الارباح فقط*

----------


## جراد

كثر الله خيرك 
الله يعينك على كثرة اسئلتي .. 
- طيب مش ممكن يكون فيه احتيال من شخص ما  والسحب من حسابي ؟
- سؤال عام .. عن قيمة  حجم  التداول اليومي التقريبي  للعملات في العالم طبعا بالدولار ؟
- وهل فيه نافذة ممكن اطلع منها على كمية العرض والطلب للكميات  مثلا زوج اليورو والدولار ؟ 
دمت بخير

----------


## majid9511

> *اذا كانت الطريقة مربحة لفترة كافية وجربتها وربحت منها يبقة خلاص هذا المقصد وماذا تريد اكثر من الربح  
> توكل على الله وتدرب عليها جيدا  
> لو ترد الافادة اكثر ولكي تطورها مع الاخوة في المنتدى , افتح موضوع في المنتدى العام وجربها مع الاخوة مدة كافية , وان شاء الله الاخوة المنتدى العام يساعدوك في تطويرها  
> وفقك الله*

 
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي والى الان جاري التجارب على عدة ازواج وان شاء الله ننجح 
كان عندي سؤال عن توقيت افتتاح الاسواق واغلاقها بالتحديد ارجو ان تفيدنا وياريت يكون بتوقيت الامارات و يعطيك الله الف عافية

----------


## عبدالكريم

*بالنسبة للاحتيال فالشركة تمنع التحويل الى حساب لا يكون باسم ولو حتى ذهبت الى مقرهم وقلت لهم شخصيا حولي لي اموالي , يعني ما تخرج من حسابك في الشركة الا الى حسابك في البنك . وهذا يقطع الطريق امام عمليات الاحتيال , فلو فرضنا ان المحتال تحصل على ايميلك واستطاع ان يدخل اليه ليرسل طلب السحب وتحصل على توقيعك وعلى رقم حسابك وعلى مكانه وعلى كل المعلومات الشخصية التي تمكنه من طلب السحب , فلن يستفيد شيء لان الشركات المحترمة لا ترسل الاموال الا الى حساب يكون اسمه مطابق لاسم صاحب الحساب عندها . 
بالنسبة للحجم التداول اليومي فهو ضخم جدا لدرجة انه اكبر من احجام تداول كل اسواق الاسهم مجتمعة وعلى بكرة ابيها , تقريبا 10 تريليونات دولار يوميا . 
ولا يمكن الاطلاع على كمية العرض والطلب لزوج ما وتكون هذه البيانات لحظية لان سوق العملات ليس مركزي مثل اسواق الاسهم وفيمكن للمتاجر الدخول اليه من اي مكان في العالم في اي وقت طوال 24 ساعة لذلك لا تستطيع اي جهة التحكم فيه فضلا عن قياس حجم التداول الذي فيه  
في سوق الاسهم المسألة بسيطة لان كل الطلبات تمر عبر مكتب مركزي وواحد لذلك تسهل حساب حجم التداول بعكس سوق الفوركس  
وفقك الله*

----------


## جراد

ابو الكرم 
سويت طلب شراء على 1.3458 بكمية 600.000  وتنفذ لكن بحثت عنه في التداول المفتوح .. غير موجود  وحتى انه اختفى من خانة الاوامر المعلقة .. فهل هناك سبب ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*بيانات حسابك الديمو عندي  
بعد اذنك سادخل استطلع الامر*

----------


## جراد

> *بيانات حسابك الديمو عندي  
> بعد اذنك سادخل استطلع الامر*

   انا بانتظارك ..

----------


## عبدالكريم

*كل شركة يا غالي ولها توقيت خاص بها , يجب عليك ان تتواصل مع شركتك لكي تستفسر عن افتتاح شمعة اليومي حسب توقيت سيرفرهم  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*دخلت على البرنامج ولقيت صفقات مغلقة كثيرة ولم اجد شيء مفتوح او معلق , ولا ادري اين ذهب الامر السابق  
عموما ياريت تدخل على البرنامج منن عندك وتسحب تقرير حساب لكي ترى صفقاتك بنفسك لانها كثيرة ولا ادري اين منها تقصد  
سحب تقرير حساب يكون بالضغط على ايقونة الآلة الحاسبة بجوار كلمة تقرير حساب او statement ( حسب لغة البرنامج ) 
تجد هذه الايقونة تحت لوحة الاسعار في منتصف البرنامج تقريبا 
بالمناسبة لكل عندي هذه الفيديوهات هدية   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/learning-tools...ls/gts-pro.asp *

----------


## جراد

> *دخلت على البرنامج ولقيت صفقات مغلقة كثيرة ولم اجد شيء مفتوح او معلق , ولا ادري اين ذهب الامر السابق  
> عموما ياريت تدخل على البرنامج منن عندك وتسحب تقرير حساب لكي ترى صفقاتك بنفسك لانها كثيرة ولا ادري اين منها تقصد  
> سحب تقرير حساب يكون بالضغط على ايقونة الآلة الحاسبة بجوار كلمة تقرير حساب او statement ( حسب لغة البرنامج ) 
> تجد هذه الايقونة تحت لوحة الاسعار في منتصف البرنامج تقريبا 
> بالمناسبة لكل عندي هذه الفيديوهات هدية   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/learning-tools...ls/gts-pro.asp *

   اشكرك على  الهدية الرائعه  يابو الكرم

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
مساء الخيرات ..
 في حالة  اجراء عملية شراء .. واصبح الامر معلق  ولم ينفذ  هل استطيع عمل امر بيع عليه وهو لم ينفذ ؟
شكرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
ما فهمت سؤالك أخي جراد  
ممكن زيادة توضيح ؟*

----------


## جراد

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> ما فهمت سؤالك أخي جراد  
> ممكن زيادة توضيح ؟*

 بمعنى .. طلبت 100.000 على سعر 1.3333 ولم ينفذ  .. يعني بقائمة الانتظار وحصل ضرف اني اخرج من المكتب  وقلت ربما ينزل السعر ومن ثم ينفذ في غيابي  وبعد التنفيذ قد يرتد السوق وايضا انا غائب وبعد الارتداد قد ينزل مرة اخرى  وانا مازلت غائب .. وتحسبا لامر الارتداد والنزول .. (هل استطيع عمل امر بيع بسعر اعلى قبل ان ينفذ لي عملية الشراء) .. توقعا ان يرتد ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*ما في مشكلة ابدا بشرط ان يكون حسابك خارج امريكا  
يعني لو طلبت ان يكون حسابك في امريكا يجب عليك ان لا تفتح اي عملية الا بعد ان تغلق الاولى , لكن في بريطانيا و استراليا تستطيع ان تغعل كل هذا واكثر  
لاحظ ان فتحت لك حسابك في بريطانيا لكي تتمتع بهذه التسهيلات*

----------


## جراد

> *ما في مشكلة ابدا بشرط ان يكون حسابك خارج امريكا  
> يعني لو طلبت ان يكون حسابك في امريكا يجب عليك ان لا تفتح اي عملية الا بعد ان تغلق الاولى , لكن في بريطانيا و استراليا تستطيع ان تغعل كل هذا واكثر  
> لاحظ ان فتحت لك حسابك في بريطانيا لكي تتمتع بهذه التسهيلات*

    طيب كيف الخطوات ؟

----------


## جراد

*شكرا لك .. انا حصلت الايقونه الخاصة بالعرض .*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  طيب كيف الخطوات ؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  شكرا لك .. انا حصلت الايقونه الخاصة بالعرض .   اعتذر عن التأخير  
اولا تضغط على اسم العملة التي تريد ان تنفد عليها امر معلق  
وبعدها تضغط على كلمة اختيار الامر كما في الصورة المرفقة , ستخرج لك نافذة اختر منها ما تريد تنفيده    
توجد نقطة اريد ان انبهك عليها أخي جراد باعتبار انك معتاد على سوق الاسهم وممكن تجد اختلاف بين الاسهم والعملات  
عندما يكون لديك عملية ما على اي زوج عملات على المنصة وتريد ان تخرج منه  
اذا اردت ان تخرج منه على السعر الحالي , فانك تضغط اغلاق فقط , واذا اردت ان تخرج منه بسعر مستقبلي تتوقع الوصول اليه بعد قليل , يمكن ان تستعمل امر وقف الخسارة ستوب لوز , او امر تحديد الهدف تيك بروفيت  
هل تعرف هذه الاوامر ام تريد ان اشرحها لك ؟*

----------


## جراد

> *   
> اعتذر عن التأخير  
> اولا تضغط على اسم العملة التي تريد ان تنفد عليها امر معلق  
> وبعدها تضغط على كلمة اختيار الامر كما في الصورة المرفقة , ستخرج لك نافذة اختر منها ما تريد تنفيده    
> توجد نقطة اريد ان انبهك عليها أخي جراد باعتبار انك معتاد على سوق الاسهم وممكن تجد اختلاف بين الاسهم والعملات  
> عندما يكون لديك عملية ما على اي زوج عملات على المنصة وتريد ان تخرج منه  
> اذا اردت ان تخرج منه على السعر الحالي , فانك تضغط اغلاق فقط , واذا اردت ان تخرج منه بسعر مستقبلي تتوقع الوصول اليه بعد قليل , يمكن ان تستعمل امر وقف الخسارة ستوب لوز , او امر تحديد الهدف تيك بروفيت  
> هل تعرف هذه الاوامر ام تريد ان اشرحها لك ؟*

  ادري انك مشغول جدا .. وانا اقدر ذلك  
المعلم عليه بالاحمر  وهو الخروج بالسعر الحالي  هل يمكن الخروج بالضغط  على اغلاق حتى لو كان المكسب نقطه واحده ؟

----------


## tskdream

تحياتى للجميعأكتب بعد مللت من البحث عن شركاء مع شركة Thomson Reuters يقدمون خدمتها مجاننا أو بأسعار معقولة حيث أن الأسعار المقدمة من تلك الشركة بصورة مباشرة مكلفة  السؤال هو : هل هناك أى موقع يقدم خدمة تبين نقاط الدخول والوقف لكبار المتعاملين في السوق بصوره مباشرة وحيه Live إعتمادا على البيانات الموجودة بالشركة المذكورة سابقا سواء بمقابل أو بدون؟ مثال: ترى عروض الشراء عند 0000 مع توقف عند 000 ترى عروض الشراء عند 0000 مع توقف عند 000 ترى عروض الشراء عند 0000 مع توقف عند 000 وكذلك: ترى عروض البيع عند 0000 مع توقف عند 000 ترى عروض البيع عند 0000 مع توقف عند 000 ترى عروض البيع عند 0000 مع توقف عند 000
أتمنى أن تكون الصورة واضحة وآمل فى إجابة واضحة أيضاً

----------


## عبدالكريم

*تفضل   http://fibogroup.com/*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*بالمناسبة  
ما هي مميزات هذه التحليلات يا غالي ؟ هل الطلبات التي يضعونها موثوقة ويعتمد عليها*

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
مساء الخير..  
استعملت الاغلاق وتم التنفيذ .. لكن عندما اردت استعماله مرة اخرى رفض الطلب وظهر مربع مكتوب فيه لا يمكن تنفيذ طلبك لأن طلبك الاول قيد التنفيذ .. واستمر الرفض فترة تقارب النصف ساعه ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  ادري انك مشغول جدا .. وانا اقدر ذلك  
المعلم عليه بالاحمر  وهو الخروج بالسعر الحالي  هل يمكن الخروج بالضغط  على اغلاق حتى لو كان المكسب نقطه واحده ؟   لا اعتقد بوجود مشكلة ان شاء الله  
خاصة اذا كان الاغلاق يدوي , الاغلاق بامر ستوب او هدف لست متأكد منه , وياريت تراجع الشركة نفسها من هذه النقطة*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
مساء الخير..  
استعملت الاغلاق وتم التنفيذ .. لكن عندما اردت استعماله مرة اخرى رفض الطلب وظهر مربع مكتوب فيه لا يمكن تنفيذ طلبك لأن طلبك الاول قيد التنفيذ .. واستمر الرفض فترة تقارب النصف ساعه ؟   المفترض ان لا يحصل هذا الكلام  
لو حدث معك مرة أخرى ياريت تصور النافدة التي خرجت لك , لكي نحيلها الى خدمة العملاء وهي تراجع الشركة  
التفسير المبدئي ان الشركة تنفد الامر الاول , ويجب ان تنتظر الى ان يتم الاول لكي يتم تنفيد الثاني , فلو حصلت لك هذه القصة مع حساب حقيقي ثم تأخر هذا التنفيد اغلق البرنامج واعد تشغيله , فلربما كانت مشكلة من البرنامج او هكذا .*

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم .اخي اود ان اعرف هل مالفرق بين سعر الفائدة والعائد على السندات  2 ماهي الودائع الشهرية  3 ماهو اللايبور والاوروبرد  4 هل هناك مواقع قوية توفر الفوارق بين اسعار الفائدة للعملات بشكل دائم ارجو الافادة والسلام عليكم  :Asvc:

----------


## tskdream

> *  
> *

                                .              http://forexnews.com/FI/default.asp?...rketmovingnews                 17/9/2010   .(                           )

----------

*          kamelfo
					       .             2     3     4                      
             ,                   
        ,  *

----------

*          tskdream
					                                 .              http://forexnews.com/FI/default.asp?...rketmovingnews                 17/9/2010   .(                           )      
*

----------


## kamelfo

.             .                                   (                         )    .                                ........

----------



----------

*       ,          ,           
 *

----------

*   ,    
 
*

----------



----------

*  
 
  http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...pwU&fp=1&cad=b*

----------

(    )  ̿
 *fxsolutions*   **

----------

*  
         ,                     
                (  )  NEW        
  https://www.arabictrader.com/livehelp/index.php 
 
*

----------


## 123mando

3     
    25%    
                  2.5 :1 
       20      50    2         10         3     7             

        (   )  2.5 : 1 
   

----------

*  
         ,               
     ,             https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15915-3.html#post501567 
*

----------


## 123mando



----------


## 123mando

FX century    4     FX sol     10  15

----------


## عبدالكريم

*هذا الفرق كبير , ولو كان فرق بين النقطة الى النقطتين لكان هذا عاديا , لكن كفرق يصل الى 10 نقاط او 15 فهذا كبير , قد يكون لاسباب  
1 : هذه الايام عطلة في بعض الشركات , فممكن تكون الاسعار متوقفة في أحدى الشركات والشركة الاخرى لا تزال تشتغل  
2 : قد يكون أحد البرامج تعطل وتوقف عن تزويدك بالاسعار  
3 : قد يكون نظام الشركة مختلف من ناحية حساب الارقام او الاسعار , لانه توجد بعض الشركات تقسم السعر بعد الفاصلة الى 4 واخرى تقسمه الى 5 , فقد يكون اختلط عليك الامر من هذه النقطة  
ابحث الامر من خلال هذه النقاط*

----------


## 123mando

شكرا على المعلومه ننظر المزيد

----------


## abdull1996

السلام عليكم انا عندي مشكلة بسيطة و ممكن تكون تافهة, ولكني فعلا لا اعرف كيف أخذ برنامجي الذي صنعته بال MetaEditor المفروض انه في مجلد الاكسبيرت لانني اخترت ان احفظه هناك. ولكن الان لا اجده في المجلد, ولكنه موجلود في قائمة الاكسبيرت و ممكن اعمله Modify ولكني اريد اخذه, فكيف يمكن هذا؟ منتظرر الاجابة و شكرا مقدما

----------


## عبدالكريم

*هل من الممكن ان توضح أكثر يا غالي , او ترفق سؤالك في منتدى الاكسبيرتات والبرمجة ويجيبك الخبراء هناك  
لك الخيار*

----------


## msasb

عندي سؤال يجول في خاطري  
الوسيط مين وين له يجيب مبالغ للصفقات على رافعات عالية وكيف يقدر يغطي لجميع طلبات الأوامر من العملاء 
يعني فرضنا مثلا 10000 عميل طلبو فتح صفقة 100000 دولار ، هل يقدر الوسيط يغطي كل هالمبلغ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*كل شركة وساطة محترمة لديها بنوك مركزية تتعامل معه , ولديها آلية خاصة تتعامل بها في هذه النقطة *

----------


## abdull1996

> *هل من الممكن ان توضح أكثر يا غالي , او ترفق سؤالك في منتدى الاكسبيرتات والبرمجة ويجيبك الخبراء هناك  
> لك الخيار*

  شكرا لردك, و قد وضعت السؤال في قسم الاكسبيرت و منتظر ردودهم

----------


## mooh

ممكن سؤال للغالي الاستاذ عبد الكريم.
كيف ممكن عمل تمبلت بحيث استطيع نقله او ارفاقه ؟ مع العلم ان استخدم الميتاتريد.

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mooh
					  ممكن سؤال للغالي الاستاذ عبد الكريم.
كيف ممكن عمل تمبلت بحيث استطيع نقله او ارفاقه ؟ مع العلم ان استخدم الميتاتريد.   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بعد ما تنسق مؤشرات على الشارت , تضغط كليك يمين على الشارت , ستخرج لك نافدة تختار منها قالب , ثم حفظ القالب باسم , واحفظه باسم تختاره انت  
بعدها ستذهب الى مجلد templates في مجلد الميتاتريدر على الويندوز وستجده هناك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## mooh

> * 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> بعد ما تنسق مؤشرات على الشارت , تضغط كليك يمين على الشارت , ستخرج لك نافدة تختار منها قالب , ثم حفظ القالب باسم , واحفظه باسم تختاره انت  
> بعدها ستذهب الى مجلد templates في مجلد الميتاتريدر على الويندوز وستجده هناك  
> وفقك الله*

 
انا فعلت هكذا,لكن هو يحتفظه داخل حقل التمبلت وكأنه وهمي,يعني اذا فتحت شارت جديد يمكن فتح التمبلت عليه لكن اذا ذهيت الى ملف التمبلت في الوندز  لا اجده.

----------


## عبدالكريم

*يمكن عندك مشكلة في الميتاتريدر نفسه  
الافضل هنا ن تعيد تنصيه من جديد*

----------


## محمد 2001

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالكريم
					     
اعتذر عن التأخير  
اولا تضغط على اسم العملة التي تريد ان تنفد عليها امر معلق  
وبعدها تضغط على كلمة اختيار الامر كما في الصورة المرفقة , ستخرج لك نافذة اختر منها ما تريد تنفيده   الملف المرفق 255809 
توجد نقطة اريد ان انبهك عليها أخي جراد باعتبار انك معتاد على سوق الاسهم وممكن تجد اختلاف بين الاسهم والعملات  
عندما يكون لديك عملية ما على اي زوج عملات على المنصة وتريد ان تخرج منه  
اذا اردت ان تخرج منه على السعر الحالي , فانك تضغط اغلاق فقط , واذا اردت ان تخرج منه بسعر مستقبلي تتوقع الوصول اليه بعد قليل , يمكن ان تستعمل امر وقف الخسارة ستوب لوز , او امر تحديد الهدف تيك بروفيت  
هل تعرف هذه الاوامر ام تريد ان اشرحها لك ؟   بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل
 كيف يمكن تحويل القوائم إلي اللغة العربية
 جزيل الشكر_

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
تغيير اللغة من اول ما تدخل بيانات الدخول الى حسابك عندما تشغل البرنامج  
ستجد خيار يخيرك فيه عن اللغة , فغيرها الى العربية*

----------


## جن جنا

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه 
حابه اعرف بالتفصيل الستوب لوز وتحديد الهدف 
والغرض منها 
وكيفيه استخدامها في الديمو طبعا  
تحيااااااتي لكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جن جنا
					  السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه 
حابه اعرف بالتفصيل الستوب لوز وتحديد الهدف 
والغرض منها 
وكيفيه استخدامها في الديمو طبعا  
تحيااااااتي لكم   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
الستوب لوس هو امر تضعه في البرنامج على سعر معين , وعندما تصل الخسارة الى هذا السعر فان البرنامج سيتخلص من عملياتك بهذا السعر لكي لا تمتد الخسارة الى اكثر من هذا السعر 
والهدف هو بالعكس , يعني امر تضعه في البرنامج على سعر معين , واذا وصلت الارباح الى هذا السعر فان يتخلص من عملياتك بهذا السعر لكي يضم هذه الارباح الى حسابك  
كيفية استخدامهما على حسب البرنامج , وافتح حساب ديمو في البرنامج الذي عندك وحاول تتدرب عليه على راحتك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## إبن القيم

من فضلك استاذنا انا فهمت التحليل الفني وشوية من الاساسي لكن مشكلتي اني تايه بحوالي 30 استراتجية كل يوم اقرا الاستراتجية واطبق على الديمو ولا تضبط معي 
فارجوك انصحني باستراتجية او اثنين تضمن لي ولو 100 نقطة شهريا بحكم تجربتك لكي اتدرب عليها في الديمو ومن ثم افتح حساب حقيقي

----------


## عبدالكريم

*لا تتشتت بين الطرق يا أخي العزيز  
سارشح لك طريقة واحدة فقط , واذا لم تضبط معك بعد تجربتها لفترة كافية على الديمو ساعطيك غيرها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html 
ياريت تركز فيها , وان شاء الله فيها الخير والبركة*

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
مساء الخير.. 
الشيخ عبدالكريم آمل ان تكون بخير 
بخصوص الاسبرد بالفكسول هل ممكن طريقة لتخفيضة بعد فتح الحساب الحقيقي .. وان كان غير ممكن .. هل هناك شركة تكون ثقه ويكون الاسبرد فيها اقل ؟
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
توجد شركات من امثال فكسم والسبريد غالبا اقل من فكسول الا انه متغير ( يعني احيانا قليلة يكبر السبريد ويكون اكثر من المعتاد ) لكن في غالب الاحيان السبريد اقل من فكسول ( مع تحركه ) صعودا وهبوطا  
انا عن نفسي افضل فكسول ولو كان السبريد اعلى قليلا فليس كل شء هو السبريد  ( وجهة نظر شخصية ) وفي النهاية القرار لك , وفي هذا الرابط ستجد معلومات عن كل الشركات التابعة للمنتدى , فياريت تطلع عليها ولو عندك اي استفسار لا تتردد   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
لو أحبتت ان تبحث عن شركة أخرى من خارج المنتدى , فياريت تقرأ هذا الموضوع التوجيهي عن شركات الفوركس   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/59 
وفقك الله*

----------


## البشمهندس

استاذ عبد الكريم ممكن موقع موثوق يكشف الشركات السكام النصابة ويكون فية لغة عربى 
حتى نتمكن من معرفة الشركات دية حتى لانقع فى فخ النصب

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للغة العربية فلن تجد أشهر ولا اكثر مشاركات افضل من قسم الشركات في المتداول العربي  
يمكنك البحث عن الشركات بالاسم , او افتح موضوع جديد في القسم العام واسال الاعضاء عن كل الشركات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html*

----------


## إبن القيم

شكرا على النصيحة يا معلمنا الله يكثر من امثالك

----------


## alshaer

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي الكرام ابحث عن معلومات عاجلة حول Caya Capital Markets NZ Ltd
جزاكم الله عني كل خير

----------


## أبوجلال

هناك المئات من شركات الوساطة 
شوو راي حضرتك افضل شركة تتعامل بكل شفافية ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*يوجد الكثير منها يا غالي , فقط حاول ان تختار الشركة المناسبة لك وفق النصائح الموجودة في هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/59 
بالنسبة للمتداول العربي فلقد اختار افضل هذه الشركات باذن الله , وهذا رابط فيه معلومات بسيطة عن شركتي فكسول و فكسم   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
وفقك الله*

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم وكل عام انت وعائلة المنتدى بالف خير اردت ان استوضع نقطة لم افهمها .خاصة بمؤشر الموفنج افريج ...عندما اغير المدة الزمنية له مثلا من 20 الى 50 هل هذا يعني 20 يوم ام 20شمعة سعرية  ...اذا كان في الفرايم اليومي وغيرت المدة 50 مثلا  هذا يعني 50يوم لكن اذا ذهبت لفرايم الساعة هل هذه المدة التي قمت بتغييرها تصبح 50ساعة على حسب الفرايم ام تبقى 50يوم .

----------


## أبوجلال

> *يوجد الكثير منها يا غالي , فقط حاول ان تختار الشركة المناسبة لك وفق النصائح الموجودة في هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/59 
> بالنسبة للمتداول العربي فلقد اختار افضل هذه الشركات باذن الله , وهذا رابط فيه معلومات بسيطة عن شركتي فكسول و فكسم   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
> وفقك الله*

 والله ما قصرت مشكور أخوي عبد الكريم  
الواضح انها شركة ذات مصداقية  
لدي سوال ما عمولة التحويل من الشركة الي حسابي في البنك؟ 
وكم هي الفترة التحويل ؟ 
وفي حال وجود مشكة في التحويل ماذا على ان افعل ؟ 
شكرا لافادتك لنا

----------


## mos

السلام عليكم ......لو سمحت اخ عبد الكريم بدي شرح لخطوط الكامريلا وشرح لخطوط البايفوت وحابب أعرف من وين بدي نزلهن على لوحة التداول ؟؟؟؟ وشكرا سلف

----------


## عبد اللطيف

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف عن التجارة بالخيارات الثنائية و شرعيتها وماهي افضل شركة للتعامل معها  ولكم جزيل الشكر بالرد

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alshaer
					  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي الكرام ابحث عن معلومات عاجلة حول Caya Capital Markets NZ Ltd
جزاكم الله عني كل خير   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
ابحث عنها في قسم الشركات وستجد معلومات كثيرة عنها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
وهذه بعض المواضيع عنها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92317.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t115282.html 
أغلب الاعضاء لا ينصحون بها*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد اللطيف
					  السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف عن التجارة بالخيارات الثنائية و شرعيتها وماهي افضل شركة للتعامل معها  ولكم جزيل الشكر بالرد   لا توجد لدي معلومات كافية للحكم عليها , ولكن وبعض نظرة سريعة اعتقد ان الفوركس افضل واضمن واقرب الى الشرع منها  
لا تستبدل الفوركس بها*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم وكل عام انت وعائلة المنتدى بالف خير اردت ان استوضع نقطة لم افهمها .خاصة بمؤشر الموفنج افريج ...عندما اغير المدة الزمنية له مثلا من 20 الى 50 هل هذا يعني 20 يوم ام 20شمعة سعرية  ...اذا كان في الفرايم اليومي وغيرت المدة 50 مثلا  هذا يعني 50يوم لكن اذا ذهبت لفرايم الساعة هل هذه المدة التي قمت بتغييرها تصبح 50ساعة على حسب الفرايم ام تبقى 50يوم .   عندما تغير الرقم فهذا يعني ان المؤشر سيحسب لك القراءة على حسب الشمعة  
يعني عندما تغيره من اليومي ( مثلا ) فانه سيحسب لك على اليومي , فاذا انتقلت الى الساعة ولا يحتاج ان نغير هنا فسيحب لك على شموع الساعة  
يعني هذا المؤشر سيتعامل مع الفريم الذي امامك وما دخله بالفريمات الاخري , وكلما تغير الفريم سيتغير الحساب ايضا  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوجلال
					  والله ما قصرت مشكور أخوي عبد الكريم  
الواضح انها شركة ذات مصداقية  
لدي سوال ما عمولة التحويل من الشركة الي حسابي في البنك؟ 
وكم هي الفترة التحويل ؟ 
وفي حال وجود مشكة في التحويل ماذا على ان افعل ؟ 
شكرا لافادتك لنا   الشركات الامريكية عموما يأخد البنك الامريكي هناك ( ليس الشركة او اي أحد آخر ) يأخد في حدود 40 دولار من كل حوالة مهما كانت كبيرة او صغيرة , واذا مولت عن طريق بطاقة الائتمان البنكية فلا توجد عمولات . 
فترة التحويل تقريبا ما بين اليومين الى ثلاثة ايام عمل , واذا ما حولت عن طريق البطاقة في نفس اليوم تقريبا  
عيب البطاقة انك ستنتظر شهر من تاريخ الايداع حتى تستطيع ان تسحب اموالك , لكنك في التحويل البنكي تستطيع ان تسحب اموالك ولو بعد وصولها الى حسابك بساعة  
في حال وجود مشكلة في التحويل فسيتخدل الشباب في قسم خدمة العملاء بمساعدتك وتيسيير كل مشاكللك , ويتدخلون كذلك في كل معاملاتك مع الشركة للحرص على راحتك وامنك , ولو حدثت اي مشاكل لا قدر الله سيتكفلون بعون الله لحلها  
يمكنك ان ترسل لي رقم جوالك على الخاص , وانا سارسل الى خدمة العملاء لكي يتصلوا بك ويجيبوا على كل اسئلتك بخصوص الشركة او اجراءات فتح الحساب  
او يمكنك مراسلتهم مباشرة على هذا الايميل   [email protected]*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mos
					  السلام عليكم ......لو سمحت اخ عبد الكريم بدي شرح لخطوط الكامريلا وشرح لخطوط البايفوت وحابب أعرف من وين بدي نزلهن على لوحة التداول ؟؟؟؟ وشكرا سلف   تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16480.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92405.html 
وتنزل على لوحة التداول كما تنزل اي مؤشر على الميتاتريدر , من خلال تنزيل المؤشر من المنتدى تم تضعه في مجلد المؤشرات في الميتاتريدر وتعيد تشغيل الميتاتريدر  
وفقك الله*

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

أخواني في الله ....................السلام عليكم
أخواني لازلت متردد في مدى شرعية التعامل في الفوركس حتى لو كان حساب إسلامي وقرأت الكثير من فتاوى ولكن لازال قلبي غير مطمئن للتجارة فية لما فية من ربا من بعيد أو قريب حتى مع حرص الوسيط الإسلامي في تلافي هذة المعاملات والتغلب عليها...حيث أنني مبتدء في هذا المجال ولا زلت أتعلم عن التحليل الفني والاساسي وقرأة كل ما يتعلق بهذا العلم. ولكن عند إطلاعي على الفتاوى أصابني إحباط في تعلم هذا العلم وفكرت.
لماذا لم أتاجر في العملات عن طريق شركات الصرافة مع إستخدام التحليل الفني والأساسي
وخاصة أنني سئلت إحدى محلات الصرافة عن أمكانية تخفيض سعر شراء العملة أثناء الشراء وافق بشرط وجود مبلغ لا يقل عن 20 الف يورو مثلا.
أوالتجارة في الذهب مع إستخدام التحليل الفني
وسؤالي هل التعامل مع شركات الصرافة  أنجح وما هية طرق المتاجرة في العملات عن طريق شركات الصرافة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ayman alyosef

السلام عليكم  
لي استفسار ايهم  الاسبريد اقل  -   فكسول   -  ام  -       اف اكس دى د ى                             
في الازواج الرئيسية  
وهل فيه بونص او   رد مصاريف التحويل  في  سول ايضا  
مشكوريننننننننننننننننن

----------


## اسامة الدومي

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t115345.html

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED_K78
					  أخواني في الله ....................السلام عليكم
أخواني لازلت متردد في مدى شرعية التعامل في الفوركس حتى لو كان حساب إسلامي وقرأت الكثير من فتاوى ولكن لازال قلبي غير مطمئن للتجارة فية لما فية من ربا من بعيد أو قريب حتى مع حرص الوسيط الإسلامي في تلافي هذة المعاملات والتغلب عليها...حيث أنني مبتدء في هذا المجال ولا زلت أتعلم عن التحليل الفني والاساسي وقرأة كل ما يتعلق بهذا العلم. ولكن عند إطلاعي على الفتاوى أصابني إحباط في تعلم هذا العلم وفكرت.
لماذا لم أتاجر في العملات عن طريق شركات الصرافة مع إستخدام التحليل الفني والأساسي
وخاصة أنني سئلت إحدى محلات الصرافة عن أمكانية تخفيض سعر شراء العملة أثناء الشراء وافق بشرط وجود مبلغ لا يقل عن 20 الف يورو مثلا.
أوالتجارة في الذهب مع إستخدام التحليل الفني
وسؤالي هل التعامل مع شركات الصرافة  أنجح وما هية طرق المتاجرة في العملات عن طريق شركات الصرافة
بارك الله فيكم   يوجد عدد من الاعضاء يتعاملون بالذهب خارج البورصة  
اطلع على هذا الموضوع المفيد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85814.html*

----------


## ياسر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... انا مبتدئ وعندي كم سؤال :   
سؤالي الاول هو : لما اعمل الاستوب واللمتس   البرنامج بيقول انفالد ...  فياريت تشرح لي السبب و آلية عمل الستوب واللمتس   .... ثاني سؤال لما افتح عملية بيع او شراء فالاسعار تطلع وتنزل في الدقيقة الواحدة كثيير جدا  .......  فانا اولا اكون رابح بعدين اخسر بعدين نرجع للصفر ... فياريت تشرح لي كيف  ممكن ان نجني الارباح مع هذه التغيرات الكثيرة !!!!      
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman alyosef
					  السلام عليكم  
لي استفسار ايهم  الاسبريد اقل  -   فكسول   -  ام  -       اف اكس دى د ى                             
في الازواج الرئيسية  
وهل فيه بونص او   رد مصاريف التحويل  في  سول ايضا  
مشكوريننننننننننننننننن   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا علم لي يا غالي باستبريد افكس ديدي , لكن هذا الرابط فيه سبريد فكسول   http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/forex/currency-pairs.asp 
لكن بصفة عامة دائما ما تكون الفروقات طفيفة في مثل هذه الشركات , فاقترح عليك ان لا تفكر في السبريد كثيرا لان الفرق ليس بكبير , بل ابحث عن الشركة التي تتناسب معك من كل الجوانب  
تفضل هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/59*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسامة الدومي
					  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t115345.html   تم*

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

شكراا جزيلا لك أخي عبدالكريم على ردك
لكن أخي أعطني نصيحتك وأيضا الطرق للتجارة في العملات عبر شركات الصرافة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*شركات الصرافة عيبها الكبير هو الفرق الكبير بين البيع والشراء  
والافضل هو بيع العملات بمبالغ كبيرة جدا لكي تستطيع ان تستفيد من الفروقات بين اسعار العملات اليومية وبعد خصم فرق بين البيع والشراء  
وفقك الله*

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

شكراااا يا أخي عبدالكريم على أستجبتك السريعة
أخي ماذا تقصد بالمبلغ الكبير ...يعني لو معي 20 ألف دولار هل هذا يدخل في بند المبلغ الكبير أم مازال هذا المبلغ صغير
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED_K78
					  شكراااا يا أخي عبدالكريم على أستجبتك السريعة
أخي ماذا تقصد بالمبلغ الكبير ...يعني لو معي 20 ألف دولار هل هذا يدخل في بند المبلغ الكبير أم مازال هذا المبلغ صغير
بارك الله فيك   20 الف دولار كحد ادنى  
تبقى بداية معقولة ان شاء الله*

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الكريم كفيت ووفيت وجعلة لك نور على صراطك المستقيم
وأرجو منك أو من الأخوة الأعضاء أذا كان عندكم نصائح بخصوص تجارة العملات عن طريق شركات الصرافة أن تنصحوني بها وأيضا موقع موثوق فية اللإطلاع على أسعار العملات الي تعتمد عليها شركات الصرافة أو كيفية حسابها
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## الجلاد22

السلام عليكم,, 
انا تقريبا مبتدئ في عالم الفوريكس وتردد كثيرا هنا في المنتدى عنطريقة اواستراتيجية القاهرة وأنها من أهم الاستراتيجيات الناجحة,,, 
ممكن لو سمحتو الموضوع الخاص بـ شرح هذه الاستراتيجية؟؟؟ 
أوطريقة شرحها بالكامل ؟؟ 
مع الشكر والتقدير.

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... انا مبتدئ وعندي كم سؤال :   
سؤالي الاول هو : لما اعمل الاستوب واللمتس   البرنامج بيقول انفالد ...  فياريت تشرح لي السبب و آلية عمل الستوب واللمتس   .... ثاني سؤال لما افتح عملية بيع او شراء فالاسعار تطلع وتنزل في الدقيقة الواحدة كثيير جدا  .......  فانا اولا اكون رابح بعدين اخسر بعدين نرجع للصفر ... فياريت تشرح لي كيف  ممكن ان نجني الارباح مع هذه التغيرات الكثيرة !!!!      
وجزاك الله خيرا   1: يعني خطأ في المدخلات وهذه لها احتمالات كثيرة لا استطيع حصرها لوجود احتمالات كثيرة جدا  
2 : وهذا ما يميز سوق الفوركس ان حركته مترددة كثيرا , وجرب على حساب ديمو او على طريقة في منتدى العام كيف تربح  
الربح في سوق الفوركس يحتاج الى حبرة وتعلم وصبر وانصحك بالبدأ من هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجلاد22
					  السلام عليكم,, 
انا تقريبا مبتدئ في عالم الفوريكس وتردد كثيرا هنا في المنتدى عنطريقة اواستراتيجية القاهرة وأنها من أهم الاستراتيجيات الناجحة,,, 
ممكن لو سمحتو الموضوع الخاص بـ شرح هذه الاستراتيجية؟؟؟ 
أوطريقة شرحها بالكامل ؟؟ 
مع الشكر والتقدير.   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تفضل يا غالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t114568.html  *

----------


## عبدالكريم

*بالنسبة للاسعار فهي عالمية وتستطيع ان تأخدها من اي موقع عرض اسعار وهذا احدها   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...file/watchlist
بالنسبة للنصائح فانصحك بتقوى الله اولا واخيرا , وان لا تتاجر الا يدا بيد لان الدين في في العملات والذهب من الربا  , وانا اميل الى اشتغل بالذهب خارج البورصة افضل من العملات لان الطلب التجاري عليه اكثر من العملات  
ولابد ان تستعين وتسأل أحد التجار في بلدك عن خبايا هذه الصنعة ومدى جدوتها , وكمان تنبه الى ان استجابة الاسواق المحلية بطيئة نسبيا وكمان السبريد اعلى بطثير مقارنة بسوق الفوركس  
وفقك الله*

----------


## a7med920

اهلا اخوانى 
ببساطه استخدم المضاععفات فى الاسكالبينج لما عكس السعر 11 نقطه افتح مضاعف والتارجت يكون 11 نقطه لجميع الصفقات من اخر صفقه فتحت 
بغض النظر عن خطوره الموضوع وربحه وخساراته ومارجن كوله واوقات المتاجره بهذه الطريقه بغض النظر عن كل ذلك كيف النجاه من المضاعفات حينما اوصل الى المضاعف الثامن مثلا ليلا فانا لا استخدم الطريقه الا ليلا فقط 
هل ستقولون الهيدج ؟؟؟ اذن كم قيمه الهيدج بالنسبه لمجموع العقود المفتوحه وماذا بعد الهيدج ماذا افعل وكيف اتخلص من صفقاتى ام ستقولون غير ذلك فقط اريد حلا عقلانيا رقميا ولا اريد الموشرات
تقبلوا ودى واحترامى

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

ربنا يبارك فيك أخي في الله عبدالكريم وزاد في علمك وبارك لك فية...شكراااا على الإجابة والإهتمام

----------


## الجلاد22

شكرا استاذ عبد الكريم...أحسن الله الينا واليكم.  
بارك الله بيك.

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a7med920
					  اهلا اخوانى 
ببساطه استخدم المضاععفات فى الاسكالبينج لما عكس السعر 11 نقطه افتح مضاعف والتارجت يكون 11 نقطه لجميع الصفقات من اخر صفقه فتحت 
بغض النظر عن خطوره الموضوع وربحه وخساراته ومارجن كوله واوقات المتاجره بهذه الطريقه بغض النظر عن كل ذلك كيف النجاه من المضاعفات حينما اوصل الى المضاعف الثامن مثلا ليلا فانا لا استخدم الطريقه الا ليلا فقط 
هل ستقولون الهيدج ؟؟؟ اذن كم قيمه الهيدج بالنسبه لمجموع العقود المفتوحه وماذا بعد الهيدج ماذا افعل وكيف اتخلص من صفقاتى ام ستقولون غير ذلك فقط اريد حلا عقلانيا رقميا ولا اريد الموشرات
تقبلوا ودى واحترامى   بصراحة مشكلتك مشكلة  , واذا وجدت حل لها فهذه الطريقة ستعتبر ناجحة جدا  
أحد الاعضاء كان يعمل بطريقة مشابهة , ووجدت انه يخرج من العمليات باقل خسائر ويحاول يعوض في اليوم التالي  
انصحك بان تطرح هذا على الاعضاء في الموضوع العام لعل الحل يكون في يد أحد الاعضاء*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED_K78
					  ربنا يبارك فيك أخي في الله عبدالكريم وزاد في علمك وبارك لك فية...شكراااا على الإجابة والإهتمام   وفيك يا غالي*

----------


## a7med920

> * 
> بصراحة مشكلتك مشكلة  , واذا وجدت حل لها فهذه الطريقة ستعتبر ناجحة جدا  
> أحد الاعضاء كان يعمل بطريقة مشابهة , ووجدت انه يخرج من العمليات باقل خسائر ويحاول يعوض في اليوم التالي  
> انصحك بان تطرح هذا على الاعضاء في الموضوع العام لعل الحل يكون في يد أحد الاعضاء*

 مهلا سيدى فقد قطعت على نصف الطريق من هو هذا العضو وكم برأيك ان تكون حجم الخسائر التى اكتفى واواريها الستار فى حاله حدوث الرالى لو انى احصل على مكسب متوسط 100 دولار لكل يوم كم تكون بنظرك كميه الخساره لو رأس مالى 8000 دولار (تعمدت ان اضع لك قيمه رأس المال لتشير على كم ستكون الخساره بالنسبه للتعويض فى باقى الايام ) تحيتى لك وسيتم طرح الموضوع فى العام ان شاء الله ولكن يقابلنى صعوبه فى  وضع المواضيع الجديده منذ تغيير شكل المنتدى للشكل الجديد -- بالله التوفيق

----------


## عبدالكريم

*العضو الذي كلمتك عليه اسمه ابو الوليد و كان عنده موضوع في قسم التوصيات , مشكلته انه ترك موضوعه وساب المنتدى لكن هذا رابطه وان شاء الله تستفيد منه , وانا بصراحة ما عندي الا المعلومات التي ذكرتها لك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95379.html 
اما بالنسبة لمشكلتك في فتح المواضيع فان شاء الله الحل في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t114459.html 
وانا فتحت لك موضوع من مشاركتك الاولى في هذا الموضوع وهذا رابط موضوعك في منتدى العملات العام , وان شاء الله الاخوة يساعدوك فيه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t115521.html*

----------


## a7med920

> *العضو الذي كلمتك عليه اسمه ابو الوليد و كان عنده موضوع في قسم التوصيات , مشكلته انه ترك موضوعه وساب المنتدى لكن هذا رابطه وان شاء الله تستفيد منه , وانا بصراحة ما عندي الا المعلومات التي ذكرتها لك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95379.html 
> اما بالنسبة لمشكلتك في فتح المواضيع فان شاء الله الحل في هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t114459.html   
> وانا فتحت لك موضوع من مشاركتك الاولى في هذا الموضوع وهذا رابط موضوعك في منتدى العملات العام , وان شاء الله الاخوة يساعدوك فيه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t115521.html*

 بارك الله فيك فانت من خير الناس لنفعك للناس

----------


## رحال الغربية

أنا فتحت حساب تجريبي في fxol وأرسلوا ليا رسالة على البريد فيها اسم المستخدم اظن والباسورد
بعد كذا حملت برنامج gts pro الخاص بالشركة وعندما ادخل اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور لايقبل
ماالمشكلة في ذلك وشكرا.

----------


## عبدالكريم

*عندما ترسل لك الشركة الباسووورد واليوزر نيم فانها ترسل لك في طيات الرسالة رابطا لتحميل المنصة  
حاول ان تحمل المنصة من الرابط الذي في الايميل , لان الشركة لديها برامجين مختلفين وفي ثلاث فروع مختلفة  
اذا ادخل بيانات الحساب في الفرع الصحيح وفي البرنامج الصحيح  
وفقك الله*

----------


## رحال الغربية

شكرا لك استاذ عبدالكريم وانا عندي سؤال وارجو انك تتحملني في كثرة اسئلتي بحكم اني جديد في هذا المجال وبحكم اني جديد
الايام هذه ادور وابحث عن الفوركس لكن اختلفت الاراء حوله حلال او حرام وقات الفتاوى الخاصة به لكن تقريبا الكل اجتمع 
على انه نظام الرافعة المالية او الهامش حرام التعامل به فارجو اجابتي اجابة شافية وشكرا.

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استفسارى عن محطة ميتاتريد اف اكس سول
ما الفرق بين باى وسل ( ليمت ) 
وباى وسل ( استوب ) 
وشكراً

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رحال الغربية
					  شكرا لك استاذ عبدالكريم وانا عندي سؤال وارجو انك تتحملني في كثرة اسئلتي بحكم اني جديد في هذا المجال وبحكم اني جديد
الايام هذه ادور وابحث عن الفوركس لكن اختلفت الاراء حوله حلال او حرام وقات الفتاوى الخاصة به لكن تقريبا الكل اجتمع 
على انه نظام الرافعة المالية او الهامش حرام التعامل به فارجو اجابتي اجابة شافية وشكرا.   لا تتردد يا غالي في كل ما لديك من اسألة  
بالنسبة للرافعة فهي من الامور الخلافية كذلك و ستجد في هذا الموضوع بحوثا هامة حول هذه النقطة ( حلال او حرام )   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبــو يـاسـيـن
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استفسارى عن محطة ميتاتريد اف اكس سول
ما الفرق بين باى وسل ( ليمت ) 
وباى وسل ( استوب ) 
وشكراً   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله   
تفضل يا غالي   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/57*

----------


## ياسر

السلام عليكم ... عندي سؤال ثاني: 
هل يمكن الكتاجرة بدون استخدام الرافعة المالية؟      اذا ممكن ماذا سينتج عن عدم استخدامها ... يعني الرباح ستقل؟ والخسائر ستكون اكبر ام ماذا ؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## madmax

كيف يتحرك السعر نقطة واحدة ؟ يعني مثلاً عندما يتم شراء وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس ضد العملة الأخرى , يتحرك نقطة؟ أم كيف أو ما المقياس؟ و أين يتم هذا , يعني هل له مركزية عالمية معينة؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجلاد22
					  شكرا استاذ عبد الكريم...أحسن الله الينا واليكم.  
بارك الله بيك.   واياك يا أخي العزيز*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر
					  السلام عليكم ... عندي سؤال ثاني: 
هل يمكن الكتاجرة بدون استخدام الرافعة المالية؟      اذا ممكن ماذا سينتج عن عدم استخدامها ... يعني الرباح ستقل؟ والخسائر ستكون اكبر ام ماذا ؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله خير   عند عدم استخدام الرافعة ستقل الأرباح والخسائر بكل تأكيد  بكل تاكيد , فانت ستتاجر باموالك فقط , فقط تحتاج لرأس مال كبير نسبيا  
يعني لو كان حسابك 10 الاف دولار , فلن تستطيع ان تفتح عقد اكبر من هذه القيمة , فاذا خسرت او ربحت 100 نقطة والنقطة لهذا العقد تساوي 1 دولار فان الربح والخسارة ستكون 100 دولار  
فاذا استخدمت الرافعة ولنفرض ان رفع المبلغ 10 اضعاف فقط , يعني ستدخل بعقد اكبر من  10 الاف دولار بعشر مرات والنقطة ستكون اكبر من 1 دولار بعشر مرات , فاذا ربحت او خسرت 100 نقطة ستكون الربح والخسارة اكبر من 100 دولار بعشر مرات  
اذا رافعة 10 مرات , العقد يساوي 100,000 , والنقطة 10 دولار , وخسارة او ربح مائة نقطة ستكون 1000 دولار  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة madmax
					  كيف يتحرك السعر نقطة واحدة ؟ يعني مثلاً عندما يتم شراء وحدة واحدة من العملة الأساس ضد العملة الأخرى , يتحرك نقطة؟ أم كيف أو ما المقياس؟ و أين يتم هذا , يعني هل له مركزية عالمية معينة؟   والله ما فهمت   هل يمكن او توضح اكثر*

----------


## madmax

> * 
> والله ما فهمت   هل يمكن او توضح اكثر*

  أعطيك مثال
لنفرض أن سعر الباوند أمام الدولار 1.5600
عند إرتفاع سعر الباوند نقطة واحدة 1.5601
كم كمية الباوندات الحقيقية التي تم شرائها في السوق؟ ( مثلاً ألف باوند , مليون باوند ؟؟؟ )
أرجو ان تكون فهمتني

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

السلام عليكم أخواني في الله 
كيف أستطيع أن أحصل على البيانات الخاصة مثلا بالذهب وأيضا بالعملات وأضعها على برنامج تداول حتى أستطيع تحليلها
وياريت كيفية تحميلها على برنامج تداول وما هو أفضل برنامج تداول وكيفية الحصول علية سؤاء مجاني أو غير مجاني
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر...بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED_K78
					  السلام عليكم أخواني في الله 
كيف أستطيع أن أحصل على البيانات الخاصة مثلا بالذهب وأيضا بالعملات وأضعها على برنامج تداول حتى أستطيع تحليلها
وياريت كيفية تحميلها على برنامج تداول وما هو أفضل برنامج تداول وكيفية الحصول علية سؤاء مجاني أو غير مجاني
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر...بارك الله فيكم   هذا برنامج تداول  مجاني واسمه الميتاتريدر وفيه الذهب والفضة وكل العملات تقريبا  
البيانات ستجدها في شارت كل عملة او سلعة تفتحها   http://www.windsorbrokers.biz/files/wd4setup.exe 
نصبه على جهازك ثم افتح حساب تجريبي من المنصة نفسها عن طريق الضغط على ايقونة ملف ثم فتح حساب في الجهة اليسرى  
وفقك الله*

----------


## ياسر

جزاك الله خيرا ..ما قصرت والله 
بس عندي استفسار .....  مثلا لو انا دخلت بمبلغ 1000 دولار .... ممكن اخلي النقطة ب 1 دولار .... ولا عشان النقطة تكون دولار لازم ادخل ب    10,000 دولار؟ 
وسؤال تاني ......سمعت والله اعلم انه لا يجوز استخدام الرافعة المالية !!!؟   
واسمح لي تعبتك معاي ...جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة madmax
					  أعطيك مثال
لنفرض أن سعر الباوند أمام الدولار 1.5600
عند إرتفاع سعر الباوند نقطة واحدة 1.5601
كم كمية الباوندات الحقيقية التي تم شرائها في السوق؟ ( مثلاً ألف باوند , مليون باوند ؟؟؟ )
أرجو ان تكون فهمتني   فهمت الان  
وللاسف هذه المعلومات غير متوفرة عندنا , فالاسعار التي تصل الى الشركات يكون مصدرها البنوك المركزية وهي التي تصلها عروض الطلب والعرض وبالتالي هذه العروض هي من يرفع السعر ويخفظه  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر
					  جزاك الله خيرا ..ما قصرت والله 
بس عندي استفسار .....  مثلا لو انا دخلت بمبلغ 1000 دولار .... ممكن اخلي النقطة ب 1 دولار .... ولا عشان النقطة تكون دولار لازم ادخل ب    10,000 دولار؟ 
وسؤال تاني ......سمعت والله اعلم انه لا يجوز استخدام الرافعة المالية !!!؟   
واسمح لي تعبتك معاي ...جزاك الله خيرا   اذا كان رصيدك 1000 دولار فستفتح عملية بقيمة هذه الالف دولار فقط , اذا فتحت اكثر ولو بدولار واحد فهذا يعني انك استخدمت الرافعة  
الرافعة من ناحية الشرع فيها خلاف بين العلماء الاجلاء , فمنهم من اجازها ومنهم من منعها , وتفضل هذا الموضوع الذي اراء العلماء بخصوص هذه الرافعة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

ربنا يبارك فيك يا أخ عبدالكريم...جعلة الله نور لك على الصراط المستقيم

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

أخي عبد الكريم هل عند فتح الحساب التجريبي أضع بياناتي الحقيقة ولا بيانات كاذبة
وهل هو أمن لوضع البيانات فية أم لا ؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED_K78
					  ربنا يبارك فيك يا أخ عبدالكريم...جعلة الله نور لك على الصراط المستقيم         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED_K78
					  أخي عبد الكريم هل عند فتح الحساب التجريبي أضع بياناتي الحقيقة ولا بيانات كاذبة
وهل هو أمن لوضع البيانات فية أم لا ؟
بارك الله فيك   ديننا ينهانا عن الكذب , لكن بعض الشركات تستغل هذه البيانات في اشياء غير منطقية  
بالنسبة لي , فانا مخصص ايميل عام واجعله لمثل هذه المواقف , ولدي ايميل شخصي لا اعطيه الا للشركة التي عليها حسابي الحقيقي وهكذا*

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

السلام عليكم أخى عبد الكريم
اعذرنى لكثرة استفساراتى عن الميتاتريد 
كيف يتم تغيير الرافعة المالية بمنصة الميتاتريد ؟؟ 
وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
عن طريق الاتصال بالدعم الفني للشركة وتغييرها يدويا عن طريق الشركة نفسها*

----------


## ام تالين

مرحبا 
انا جديدة في عالم الفوركس وقرأت كتير وشفت كتير عشان اتعلم 
ومن ضمن اللي سمعته وجود اوقات للذروة للدخول والخروج 
ممكن اعرف ايش هي هذي الاوقات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*اوقات الذرة هي قبل اغلاق فترة اوربا بعد افتتاح امريكا  
لان هذه الفترة تشترك فترة اوروبا مع فترة امريكا ,  
وفترة الذرة كذلك هي عند صدور الاخبار الاقتصادية الهامة*

----------


## ام تالين

الله يعطيك العافية 
ياريت لو تتكرم وتعطيني الوقت بالضبط وبتوقيت السعودية

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام تالين
					  الله يعطيك العافية 
ياريت لو تتكرم وتعطيني الوقت بالضبط وبتوقيت السعودية   بالنسية لمواعيد اغلاق وافتتاح الاسواق فيمكنك معرفتها من خلال اعلى كل صفحة في المنتدى , او باستخدام هذا الرابط بعد تعديل ساعته لكي تتوافق مع توقيتكم المحلي  http://www.forexmarkethours.com/ 
بالنسبة لمواعيد الاخبار الاقتصادية المهمة فمن خلال مفكرة المتداول العربي الاقتصادية   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event*

----------


## eltrras

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم عندى استفسار منذ ساعة ونصف هناك اربع اخبار جيدين للدولار وجميعهم اخبار قوية
ولكن خبر واحد وهو البطالة جاء سيىء وارى ان السوق مشى فى اتجاة هذا الخبر
معنى هذا ان كل الاخبار التى ظهرت ليس لها اهمية بقدر هذا الخبر
ملحوظة الاخبار هى
ppi
trade balance
core ppi
un empolyment

----------


## عبدالكريم

*العبرة غالبا ليست في قوة الخبر , العبرة في ماذا ينتظر السوق من اخبار  
اعتقد ان السوق ينتظر حديث برنانك رئيس بنك الاحتياطي الفيدرالي , وهو الذي تنتظره الاسواق الان  
وفقك الله*

----------


## eltrras

ياعنى الارتفاع الذى حدث واكثر من مائة نقطة فى زوج اليورو دولار واليورو ين ليس لها علاقة بهذا الخبر

----------


## hakim sahraoui

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان افتح حساب في شركة اف اكس سول ولكن المشكل ان الجزائر لا تدعم ارسال العملة للخارج لامون حسابي في الشركة و بعد بحث وجدت مؤسسة مالية تدعي ديكسي باي هل استطيع ان افتح حساب عن طريق الدكسي باي واستقبل عن طريقه الارباح ان شاء الله ارجوا من الاخوة الاعظاء ذوى الخبرة ان يدلونا ومشكورين مسبقا   :No3:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
للاسف يا غالي لا يمكن تمويل حسابك في الشركة عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية , لكن يمكنك فتح حساب باسم أحد اخوانك في خارج الجزائر وهو الذي يتم فتح الحساب باسمه وانت تشتغل به  
وفقك الله*

----------


## خالد النجي

ساقوم ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم بفتح حساب حقيقى فى شركه avafx ما راى سيادتكم فى هذه الشركه من حيث المصداقيه وغيرها من امور

----------


## عبدالكريم

*شركة اسرائيلية مقرها في قبرص وليس لها هيئة رقابية يعتمد عليها  
لا انصحك بها*

----------


## tskdream

عناية الأستاذ/ عبدالكريم شركات الوساطة فى مجال الفوركس عبر الانترنت تتطلب مقدرة مالية وفنية ، هل لك التكرم بإفادتى عن هذا الموضوع بصفة عامة وكذلك التكرم بالإجابة عن التساؤلات التالية: س : أالمبلغ المالى المطلوب للبدء فى هذا المشروع ؟ س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن اللجوء إليها للحصول على السوفت وير (لوحات التعامل بصورة مباشرة وديمو) وكم التكلفة؟ س : ماهى أسماء الشركات المغذية للبيانات وماهى أفضلها؟ وكذلك التكلفة؟ س: هل هناك من متطلبات فنية أخرى عدا السوفت وير يجب الالمام بها؟ س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن التعامل معها لتخليص Clearing firms صفقات العملاء؟ وهل يتطلب الأمر وجود وديعة مالية لديهم؟ أن لكل مجال أسرارة وخباياه هل لك التكرم بإفادتىوبحكم خبرتكم أو معلوماتكم ، تعلم ؟شكراً مقدماً وعذراً لطول الاسئلة وأن رغبت فى الإجابة عبر الخاص فلكم الخيار مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## خالد النجي

> *شركة اسرائيلية مقرها في قبرص وليس لها هيئة رقابية يعتمد عليها*   *لا انصحك بها*

 السلام عليكم باى شركه تنصحنى مع العلم ان مبلغ البدايه 150 دولار واحتاج ان تكون الشركه تقوم بارسال توصيات وما رايكم بشركه فوركس ياردايضا

----------


## عبدالكريم

*صحيح , وانا دردشت انا واستذانا رمضان غنيم بالامس وذكر لي ان هذا الخير لا علاقة له بهذه الحركة  
سارسل له لكي يعطينا نبدة مختصرة عن هذا التحرك باعتباره استاذنا في التحليل الاساسي  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tskdream
					  عناية الأستاذ/ عبدالكريم شركات الوساطة فى مجال الفوركس عبر الانترنت تتطلب مقدرة مالية وفنية ، هل لك التكرم بإفادتى عن هذا الموضوع بصفة عامة وكذلك التكرم بالإجابة عن التساؤلات التالية: س : أالمبلغ المالى المطلوب للبدء فى هذا المشروع ؟ س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن اللجوء إليها للحصول على السوفت وير (لوحات التعامل بصورة مباشرة وديمو) وكم التكلفة؟ س : ماهى أسماء الشركات المغذية للبيانات وماهى أفضلها؟ وكذلك التكلفة؟ س: هل هناك من متطلبات فنية أخرى عدا السوفت وير يجب الالمام بها؟ س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن التعامل معها لتخليص Clearing firms صفقات العملاء؟ وهل يتطلب الأمر وجود وديعة مالية لديهم؟ أن لكل مجال أسرارة وخباياه هل لك التكرم بإفادتىوبحكم خبرتكم أو معلوماتكم ، تعلم ؟شكراً مقدماً وعذراً لطول الاسئلة وأن رغبت فى الإجابة عبر الخاص فلكم الخيار مع خالص تحياتى   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
س : أالمبلغ المالى المطلوب للبدء فى هذا المشروع ؟
 المبلغ المطلوب من 250-300 $ الى ما شاء الله , والافضل البدأ باقل مبلغ حتى تعتاد على هذا السوق  
س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن اللجوء إليها للحصول على السوفت وير (لوحات التعامل بصورة مباشرة وديمو) وكم التكلفة؟ 
التكلفة مجانية , وتفضل افتح حساب ديمو في أحد هذه الروابط ثم حمل البرنامج من الشركة او الفرع الذي اخترته   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../demoaccounts/ 
س : ماهى أسماء الشركات المغذية للبيانات وماهى أفضلها؟ وكذلك التكلفة؟
الشركة التي فيها حسابك الحقيقي او الديمو ستتكفل بتغديتك ببيانات العملات , التكلفة مجانية   
س: هل هناك من متطلبات فنية أخرى عدا السوفت وير يجب الالمام بها؟
نعم , يجب ان تكون لديك طريقة مربحة لكي تتاجر بها . 
س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن التعامل معها لتخليص Clearing firms صفقات العملاء؟ وهل يتطلب الأمر وجود وديعة مالية لديهم؟
ما فهمت هذا المصطلح  
أن لكل مجال أسرارة وخباياه هل لك التكرم بإفادتىوبحكم خبرتكم أو معلوماتكم ، تعلم ؟
ما في اسرار او خبايا في هذا المجال , الفيصل بين الناجحين والفاشلين هو الخبرة والتعلم , فلا تبخل على نفسك , وابدأ من هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
شكراً مقدماً وعذراً لطول الاسئلة وأن رغبت فى الإجابة عبر الخاص فلكم الخيار مع خالص تحياتى 
تمت الاجاية وما في داعي للخاص لكي تعم الفائدة , وارجو ان تدرج الاسئلة تدريجيا مستقبلا  
لا تتردد في طرح كل تساؤلاتك*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد النجي
					  السلام عليكم باى شركه تنصحنى مع العلم ان مبلغ البدايه 150 دولار واحتاج ان تكون الشركه تقوم بارسال توصيات وما رايكم بشركه فوركس ياردايضا   فكسول افضل منها بمراحل , ولديها رقابة قوية ويمكنك اللجوء الى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي في حال وجود مشاكل بينك وبين الشركة , ويمكنك فتح حساب حقيقي من خلال هذا الرابط   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...s/realaccounts 
وفقك الله*

----------


## tskdream

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*   *س : أالمبلغ المالى المطلوب للبدء فى هذا المشروع ؟* *المبلغ المطلوب من 250-300 $ الى ما شاء الله , والافضل البدأ باقل مبلغ حتى تعتاد على هذا السوق*   *س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن اللجوء إليها للحصول على السوفت وير (لوحات التعامل بصورة مباشرة وديمو) وكم التكلفة؟*  *التكلفة مجانية , وتفضل افتح حساب ديمو في أحد هذه الروابط ثم حمل البرنامج من الشركة او الفرع الذي اخترته*   *https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../demoaccounts/*  *س : ماهى أسماء الشركات المغذية للبيانات وماهى أفضلها؟ وكذلك التكلفة؟* *الشركة التي فيها حسابك الحقيقي او الديمو ستتكفل بتغديتك ببيانات العملات , التكلفة مجانية*    *س: هل هناك من متطلبات فنية أخرى عدا السوفت وير يجب الالمام بها؟* *نعم , يجب ان تكون لديك طريقة مربحة لكي تتاجر بها .*  *س : ماهى الشركات التى يمكن التعامل معها لتخليص Clearing firms صفقات العملاء؟ وهل يتطلب الأمر وجود وديعة مالية لديهم؟* *ما فهمت هذا المصطلح*   *أن لكل مجال أسرارة وخباياه هل لك التكرم بإفادتىوبحكم خبرتكم أو معلوماتكم ، تعلم ؟* *ما في اسرار او خبايا في هذا المجال , الفيصل بين الناجحين والفاشلين هو الخبرة والتعلم , فلا تبخل على نفسك , وابدأ من هذا الموضوع*  *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html*  *شكراً مقدماً وعذراً لطول الاسئلة وأن رغبت فى الإجابة عبر الخاص فلكم الخيار مع خالص تحياتى*  *تمت الاجاية وما في داعي للخاص لكي تعم الفائدة , وارجو ان تدرج الاسئلة تدريجيا مستقبلا*   *لا تتردد في طرح كل تساؤلاتك*

 ** عزيزى أتكلم عن تأسيس شركة وساطة وليس عن فتح حساب فى شركة وساطة ؟

----------


## adeliskandar

السلام عليكم
فضلا لا امرا اريد رابطين لموضوعين لاخونا ابو عبدالله
الاول لاستراتيجية قطاف
الثانى لرحلته الثانية للمليون التى بداها بهذه الاستراتيجية
لا اعرف اذا كان هذا هو المكان المناسب لاسئلتى ام لا فارجو المعذرة
فائق تحياتى

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tskdream
					  ** عزيزى أتكلم عن تأسيس شركة وساطة وليس عن فتح حساب فى شركة وساطة ؟   اوف   
والله افتكرك تتكلم عن فتح حساب في شركة وساطة   
عموما فتح شركة وساطة ما عندي عليها اي خلفية , آسف يا غالي*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adeliskandar
					  السلام عليكم
فضلا لا امرا اريد رابطين لموضوعين لاخونا ابو عبدالله
الاول لاستراتيجية قطاف
الثانى لرحلته الثانية للمليون التى بداها بهذه الاستراتيجية
لا اعرف اذا كان هذا هو المكان المناسب لاسئلتى ام لا فارجو المعذرة
فائق تحياتى   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لاستراتيجية قطاف فلا علم لي بها  
بالنسبة لرحلة سلاحف المليون بقيادته فهذا رابطها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40023.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## ام تالين

استاذ عبدالكريم 
حابة افتح حساب تجريبي في شركة فكس سول 
وطلب مني اختيار منصة تداول  
ممكن تدلني على الافضل

----------


## hakim sahraoui

السلام عليكم اخي 
شركة G F T شركة تداول بالعملات وجدت اشهارها في موقع اسلام اون لاين مارئيكم فيها و مدى مصداقيتها ومن اي دولة ؟ 
مشكورين كتير

----------


## adeliskandar

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
> بالنسبة لاستراتيجية قطاف فلا علم لي بها  
> بالنسبة لرحلة سلاحف المليون بقيادته فهذا رابطها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40023.html 
> وفقك الله*

 اشكرك اخى الكريم على اهتمامك و ردك
و لكننى كنت اقصد ما ذكره احد الاخوة فى مشاركة له ستجدها على الرابط التالى 
و قد سالته على الرابط و لكن للاسف لم يرد على

----------


## adeliskandar

ph,gj حاولت ارفاق الرابط فى المشاركة السابقة و لم يظهر لا اعرف لماذا و لكنى سوف اكتبه هنا و آسف لتعبك
forum.arabictrade.com/t115493-2.html
مشاركة رقم22

----------


## hakim sahraoui

السلام عليكم اخي 
شركة G F T شركة تداول بالعملات وجدت اشهارها في موقع اسلام اون لاين مارئيكم فيها و مدى مصداقيتها ومن اي دولة ؟ 
مشكورين كتير

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hakim sahraoui
					  السلام عليكم اخي 
شركة G F T شركة تداول بالعملات وجدت اشهارها في موقع اسلام اون لاين مارئيكم فيها و مدى مصداقيتها ومن اي دولة ؟ 
مشكورين كتير         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hakim sahraoui
					  السلام عليكم اخي 
شركة G F T شركة تداول بالعملات وجدت اشهارها في موقع اسلام اون لاين مارئيكم فيها و مدى مصداقيتها ومن اي دولة ؟ 
مشكورين كتير   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لم يسبق لي ان تعاملت معها ولا توجد لدي معلومات عليها  
فضلا استعمل خاصية البحث في منتدى الشركات فاكيد ستجد من كتب معلومات عليها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
وانا انصحك بان تستعين بهذه المعلومات في البحث عن شركة الوساطة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/59 
وفقك الله , ولا تلتفت الى اعلانات الشركات في اي موقع , فالعبرة بالمصداقية والموثوقية وليست بالدعايات*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adeliskandar
					  اشكرك اخى الكريم على اهتمامك و ردك
و لكننى كنت اقصد ما ذكره احد الاخوة فى مشاركة له ستجدها على الرابط التالى 
و قد سالته على الرابط و لكن للاسف لم يرد على         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adeliskandar
					  ph,gj حاولت ارفاق الرابط فى المشاركة السابقة و لم يظهر لا اعرف لماذا و لكنى سوف اكتبه هنا و آسف لتعبك
forum.arabictrade.com/t115493-2.html
مشاركة رقم22   نعم أخي فهمتك , وانا ما عندي فكرة عن هذه الطريقة الجديدة بالاضافة الى ان ارفاق الروابط ممنوعة علينا في المنتدى  
وفقك الله*

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

وضعت هذا الإستفسار في مكان أخر في المنتدى من المهتمين بالتجارة في الذهب لعل أستفيد منهم في الشراء والبيع فلم تصلني الإجابة بعد.
وأضعة هنا لعل أحد من أخوتي من العارفين بتجارة الذهب أن يجيب على أستفساراتي.....
السلام عليلكم يا أخواني.....لي عندكم إستفسار
أشتريت اليوم 15-يناير-2011 أونصة ذهب بمبلغ 5185 درهم إماراتي وكانت عاملة 1363 دولار عندما سئلتة عن سعرها في البورصة. فهل أنا كدة أضحك علية ولا هذا هو سعرها العادي؟ حيث قال لي أن سعر الأونصة في البورصة هو سعرها الخام وهنا "في المحل" يضاف عليها بعض التكاليف كنقل وخلافة
.السؤال الثاني كيف أحسب أنها خسرت أوكسبت يعني كيفية حساب ربحها وخسارتها لقدر الله في المستقبل يعني كيفية التجارة بها ....أجيبوني بالله عليكم

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام تالين
					  استاذ عبدالكريم 
حابة افتح حساب تجريبي في شركة فكس سول 
وطلب مني اختيار منصة تداول  
ممكن تدلني على الافضل   لا بأس من تجربة الاثنين  
برنامج GTS الافضل من ناحية التنفيذ , والميتاتريدر الافضل من ناحية التحليل ومراقبة الاسواق واضافة المؤشرات المساعدة ومطالعة الشارتات  
واختاري ما يناسبك انت  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
محلات بيع الذهب دائما ما تكون اسعارها اغلى من اسعار البورصة , لان في النهاية يشتري من الاسواق العالمية او المحلية ويبيعها بسعر القطاعي ويريد مكسب على هذه العملية , لكن دائما ما يكون هناك فرق ( ثابت ) بين اسعار البورصة العالمية وبين الاسعار المحلية , فاذا ما انخفظت او ارتفعت الاولى فلا بد ان ترتفع الثانية  
بالنسبة لطريقة المتاجرة في هذه الاسواق المحلية فلا بد من الاستعانة باحد التجار المحليين لمعرفة افضل اسعار هذه المحلات المحلية  
وفقك الله*

----------


## MOHAMED_K78

والله يا أخ عبدالكريم الواحد عاجز عن شكرك ...وإن شاء الله لك عندي دعوات بظاهر الغيب....ربنا يزدك علم ويبارك لك فية

----------


## ام تالين

الله يعطيك العافية استاذنا 
ممكن طلب كمان 
الساعة من 7 حتى 4 بتوقيت شرق امريكا  
كم تكون بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## عبدالكريم

*في أعلى المنتدى تجدي ساعة فيها الوقت الحالي في نيويورك , فارنيها بتوقيتكم المحلى وستعرفي كم الوقت الذي بين توقيت نيويورك وتوقيتكم المحلي  
وفقك الله*

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم.
(المشكله لا استطيع فتح حسلب ديمو في ميتا استراليا)
لقد قمت بتنزيل ميتاتريداستراليا وعند بدا البرنامج يفتح نافذه تلقائيا يوجد فيه حقلين, حقل التسجيل ويوجد فيه الرقم1000  وحقل الباسوورد فارغ  
ثم قمت بأغلاقها وذهبت الى  ملف ثم الى فتح حساب ثم ملأت الحقول ووافقت على المطلوب ثم الى التالي ثم الى التالي ثم لم يعطيني اليوزر والباسوورد 
مع العلم ان حذفته جيدا وحذفت الكوكز واعدت الكره ولكن نفس المشكله

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا يمكنك فتح حساب ديمو من خلال البرنامج نفسه يا اخي العزيز لان الشركة اغلقت هذه الخاصية  
اتجه الى هذا الرابط وافتح حساب ديمو وستصلك بيانات الدخول على ايميلك ( فقط تاكد من اختيارك لخيار ميتاتريدر استراليا )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...s/demoaccounts*

----------


## hadeel58

تحية طيبة كنا نقرا التوصيات ونتابع حساب تجريبي لصا حب التوصية الان ماهي الالية للاستفادة من التوصيات والحسابات التجريبية على الترتيب الجديد
كنت قد اقترحت ان الموصين المسجلين لديكم يكون لهم جدول فية عدد التوصيات الرابحة والخاسرة والنسبة المئوية لنجاحهم وكل ماارتفع نجاح الموصي ارتفع اسمة للاعلى باتجاه رقم واحد
انا فتحت حساب تجريبي على فكسول ولكالشاشة بلون اسود ارقام بدون مؤشرات هذة المقصودة وكيف انزل عليها حسابات الموصين

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لعرض نتائج الموصين فنحن في طور تطوير آلية جديدة لعرض كل النتائج بصورة جديدة ومفيدة جدا  
وحمل هذا الميتاتريدر وتستطيع المتابعة عليه في كل حسابات الموصين فهم كلهم على شركة فكسول   http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/downloads/metatrader-download.asp*

----------


## البشمهندس

السلام عليكم ارجو من حضرتك ان تدلنى على موقع توصيات  
يكون بيحدد اتجاة العملات مثلا يعطى فى نهاية اليوم اتجاة ازواج العملات لليوم التالى 
يعنى ان كانت صعود او هبوط اومتذبب

----------


## madmax

انا فاتح حساب تجريبي في شركة اف اكس سول بريطانيا
لقد اغلقت الشركة جميع الصفقات المفتوحة و المعلقة الساعة 20:28
لماذا حدث هذا؟
مع العلم انه الساعة 17:00 بتوقيت السيرفر قامو بقتطاع فوائد التثبيت
هل هذا يتكرر كل يوم بنفس الوقت عندما يكون هناك أوامر سواء كانت مفتوحة او معلقة في البرنامج؟ 
وهل هذا يحدث في الحساب الحقيقي الإسلامي؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*بالنسبة لاغلاق العمليات فعلى حسب ضروف حسابك يا أخي , فيمكن ان طلبت اغلاقها ( سواء بوصولها الى ستوب او هدف ) واحيانا تحدف الاوامر المعلقة عند توقيت معين , او ان الشركة اغلقت العمليات بناء على ان خسارتك وصلت المارجن كول  
بالنسبة للفوائد الربوية فهذه في الحسابات الديمو فقط , ولا توجد في الحسابات الاسلامية  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMED_K78
					  والله يا أخ عبدالكريم الواحد عاجز عن شكرك ...وإن شاء الله لك عندي دعوات بظاهر الغيب....ربنا يزدك علم ويبارك لك فية   دعوة أخ لاخوه بظاهر الغيب تكفيني   
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البشمهندس
					  السلام عليكم ارجو من حضرتك ان تدلنى على موقع توصيات  
يكون بيحدد اتجاة العملات مثلا يعطى فى نهاية اليوم اتجاة ازواج العملات لليوم التالى 
يعنى ان كانت صعود او هبوط اومتذبب   أخي العزيز يوجد في منتدى التوصيات عدد من الاخوة يتقطعون ليل نهار لادارج التوصيات  
لو اردت تحليلات عملات كاتجاه او غيره فاذهب الى صفحة الموقع الرئيسية قسم التحليلات وستج الكثير من التحليلات اليومية المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
وفقك الله*

----------


## ام تالين

استاذ عبدالكريم عندي كم سؤال يارت تجاوبني عليهم
حابه افتح حساب اسلامي في اف اكس سول  وحابة اعرف كل المطلوب مني واهم شي اهم شي هل في احد من الشركة راح يساعدني ويشرحلي كيفية التعامل 
انا ما افقة اي شي وابغى اتعلم

----------


## جراد

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم  يابو الكرم
ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
اود الاستفسار  عن لوحة تداول الفوكسول  .. اقوم باعدادات  للصفحة  ولكن عندما تغلق  وتفتح مره ثانية .. تلغى تلك الاعدادات  وابدأ من جديد .. هل هناك طريقة للحفظ ؟
هل استطيع فتح اكثر من حساب حقيقي .
شاكر ومقدر   
جراد

----------


## madmax

> *بالنسبة لاغلاق العمليات فعلى حسب ضروف حسابك يا أخي , فيمكن ان طلبت اغلاقها ( سواء بوصولها الى ستوب او هدف ) واحيانا تحدف الاوامر المعلقة عند توقيت معين , او ان الشركة اغلقت العمليات بناء على ان خسارتك وصلت المارجن كول  
> بالنسبة للفوائد الربوية فهذه في الحسابات الديمو فقط , ولا توجد في الحسابات الاسلامية  
> وفقك الله*

 بارك الله فيك
ولكن لم يضرب الستوب الأن الستوب بعيد و لم يضرب الهدف ولم أطلب إغلاق الصفقات و الحساب فيه مال كافي لم يصل الى المارجن كول
انت تقول احيانا تحذف الاوامر المعلقة عند توقيت معين ( يعني أي وقت بالتحديد ؟؟ الأنها مشكلة بكل معنى الكلمة ) 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
هذا الفيديو يشرح لك كيف تحفظ التعديلات التي اجريتها على المنصة   http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/learnin...ng_Layouts.swf 
ويمكنك فتح حساب اضافي وبنفس البيانات التي ارسلتها سابقا ولا توجد اي عمولات على هذا الحساب الاضافي او على عمليات التحويل ما بين هذه الحسابات , فقط تطلب نموذج حساب اضافي 
وترسله الى خدمة العملاء ويومين او كذا وتستلم حسابك الاضافي التابع للحساب الحقيقي الاول . 
جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام تالين
					  استاذ عبدالكريم عندي كم سؤال يارت تجاوبني عليهم
حابه افتح حساب اسلامي في اف اكس سول  وحابة اعرف كل المطلوب مني واهم شي اهم شي هل في احد من الشركة راح يساعدني ويشرحلي كيفية التعامل 
انا ما افقة اي شي وابغى اتعلم   انصحك بان تتعلمي اولا في المنتدى ثم تفتحي حسابك الحقيقي , لانك لو فتحتي حسابك الحقيقي قبل التعلم ستخسريه في اسرع وقت للاسف  
تعلمي على حساب ديمو , ويمكنك البدأ من خلال هذا الموضوع التعليمي المهم او يمكنك مراسلة اكاديمية المتداول العربي لطلب دورة مجانية من خلال الايميل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  [email protected] 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة madmax
					  بارك الله فيك
ولكن لم يضرب الستوب الأن الستوب بعيد و لم يضرب الهدف ولم أطلب إغلاق الصفقات و الحساب فيه مال كافي لم يصل الى المارجن كول
انت تقول احيانا تحذف الاوامر المعلقة عند توقيت معين ( يعني أي وقت بالتحديد ؟؟ الأنها مشكلة بكل معنى الكلمة ) 
بارك الله فيك   الذي اقصده في الغاء الاوامر المنفذة هو انه يوجد خيار تفعله بنفسك وشرحه ان تعدل البرنامج على حذف الامر اذا لم يفعل في المدة التي تحددها ,  
بالنسبة لك فلا نستطيع الحكم على هذه الحالة حتى نرى الصفقات بالتحديد , فلو سمحت يا اخي ترسل الى خدمة العملاء المتداول العربي وترفق لهم كشف حساب لكي يتم التاكد منها ومراجعتها  
فاذا لم تستطيع ارسال كشف الحساب ارسل لهم بيانات الدخول الى هذا الحساب الديمو ويهم سيوضحوا لك هذه الاشكالية  
ايميل خدمة العملاء هو : [email protected] 
وفقك الله*

----------


## البشمهندس

> * 
> أخي العزيز يوجد في منتدى التوصيات عدد من الاخوة يتقطعون ليل نهار لادارج التوصيات  
> لو اردت تحليلات عملات كاتجاه او غيره فاذهب الى صفحة الموقع الرئيسية قسم التحليلات وستج الكثير من التحليلات اليومية المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
> وفقك الله*

 اخى عبد الكريم انت وضعت رابط اخبار وليس تحديد لاتجاة العملات

----------


## عبدالكريم

*أخي العزيز  
من الاخبار تعرف الاتجاهات  وبجوار الرابط الذي اعطيته لك يجمع فيه كل التقارير سواء الفنية او الاخبارية  
طيب خذ هذا الرابط كمان   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...file/watchlist 
هذه قائمة باسعار العملات , وبجوار كل اسعار عملة ستجد ايقونة صغيرة اضغط عليها واختر من الفائمة : تحليلات فنية*

----------


## البشمهندس

الف شكر استاذى هذا الذى كنت اريدة
مشكور على مجهودك الرائع

----------


## عبدالكريم

*في اي وقت يا أخي العزيز*

----------


## البشمهندس

> *أخي العزيز  
> من الاخبار تعرف الاتجاهات  وبجوار الرابط الذي اعطيته لك يجمع فيه كل التقارير سواء الفنية او الاخبارية  
> طيب خذ هذا الرابط كمان   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...file/watchlist 
> هذه قائمة باسعار العملات , وبجوار كل اسعار عملة ستجد ايقونة صغيرة اضغط عليها واختر من الفائمة : تحليلات فنية*

 معلش هتعبك معايا شوية اخ عبد الكريم انا لقيت مدى زمنى ساع واربع ساعات ويومى
فهل المدى الزمنى دة للوقت القادم ولا الوقت اللى عدى
مثلا المدى الزمنى الاربع ساعات التحليل الفنى للربع ساعات القادمة ولا الفائتة
وشكرا ليك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*هذا تحليل على فريمات مختلفة يا غالي  
يعني التحليل على شارت الساعة سيقول لك هذا اتجاه الساعة , والتحليل على شارت الاربع ساعات سيقول لك تحليل على الاربع ساعات وهكذا  
وفقك الله*

----------


## Bianco

سؤال بعد إذنك أستاذعبدالكريم 
لو المنصة قفلت والسعر وصل لسعر الإغلاق اللي انا محدده أثناء يومي السبت او الأحد .. هل سيتم غلق الصفقة ؟

----------


## البشمهندس

انا فاهم ان على فريم الاربع ساعات لكن يبقى التحليل على الاربع ساعات الفائتة ولا الاربع ساعات المقبلة

----------


## mneer

الاخوه الخبراء انا متداول جديد في عالم الفوركس  واسأل عنشئ مهم جدا: 
لاحظت ان الاخت المتواصله معي من الشركة تبلغني ان انتظر في البيع او الشراء لان سعر زوج العملات سوف يرتفع او سوف ينخفض ولكنها لم تبلغني بالطريقة التي عرفت بها ذلك ز   
فهل اجد الاجابه عندكم ولكم الشكر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*التحليل على فريم الاربع ساعات الفائتة لتوقع الاربع ساعات القادمة*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bianco
					  سؤال بعد إذنك أستاذعبدالكريم 
لو المنصة قفلت والسعر وصل لسعر الإغلاق اللي انا محدده أثناء يومي السبت او الأحد .. هل سيتم غلق الصفقة ؟   لا يا غالي لن تغلق , لان السوق مقفل والشركات متوقفة*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mneer
					  الاخوه الخبراء انا متداول جديد في عالم الفوركس  واسأل عنشئ مهم جدا: 
لاحظت ان الاخت المتواصله معي من الشركة تبلغني ان انتظر في البيع او الشراء لان سعر زوج العملات سوف يرتفع او سوف ينخفض ولكنها لم تبلغني بالطريقة التي عرفت بها ذلك ز
فهل اجد الاجابه عندكم ولكم الشكر   الطريقة عندها هي بس , ولا نستطيع معرفتها هكذا  
اسألها مبشارة عن الطريقة المستخدمة , او اتجه الى منتدى العملات العام وتعلم أحد طرق المتاجرة هناك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## ديوان الباشا

حبيت اسئل كيفيه حساب مخاطره رأس المال لو ان المبلغ 200،000
مثلا شلون اذا بحسب مخاطره 15% من رأس المال كم احسب قيمة النقطه

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
هل تريد ان تضاعف دخولك بالحساب 15 مرة , ام تريد ان تخاطر بــ 15 من المئة من الحساب في كل عملية . 
بالنسبة لقيمة النقطة فهي على كبر حجم العقد الذي دخلت به , وكل عقد استانرد ( 100,000 ) تساوي نقطته 10 $ تقريبا  
انت تحسب كم دخلت بعقد استاندر وتضرب هذه العقود في 10 $ 
وفقك الله*

----------


## ديوان الباشا

لا 
اريد ان اخاطر بـ 10% في العمليه الواحده او 15% على حسب الظروف 
يعني مثلا الحساب 300،000 دولار ادخل بمخاطره 15% كم تمثل المخاطره بعدد النقاط  هل اضع النقطه بـ 35 دولار لتكون هذه نسبه المخاطره ؟ 
هل فهمت شيئا ! :D

----------


## ديوان الباشا

عطني شرح بالأمثله على اخر سطرين على كلامك اذا ممكن 
ابي الأمثله تكون على مبالغ كبيره مو صغيره

----------


## عبدالكريم

*يا غالي  
توجد مسمين مختلفين للمخاطرة , ويبدو اني ساشرحهم كلهم لكي تعرف معنى كل مسمي  
اولا : ادارة راس المال : يعني كم تريد ان تضاعف راس مالك في هذه العملية  
يعني بمثال : رصيدك 100,000 , وتريد ان تضاعفه 10 مرات فهذا يعني انك ستدخل بعقد قيمته مليون ( اي اكبر عشر مرات من راس مالك )  
طيب هذه احفظها لانها قاعادة : عقد المائة الف النقطة فيه ب 10 $  
نستنتج هنا ان العقد الذي حجمه مليون النقطة فيه 100 $  
المسمة الثاني وهو ادارة المخاطرة , وهو اهم من المسمى الاول , ويعني كم تريد ان تخسر من هذه العملية في حال خسارتك لها وضرب الستوب لا قدر الله  
اولا : لازم نحدد ستوب وهو اهم شيء هنا , ولنفرض ان الستوب 100 نقطة  
ولازم نعرف راس مالنا الحال , ولنفرض انه 100 الف  
ولازم نحدد المخاطرة كم , او كم سنخسر في هذه العملية اذا ضربت الستوب , ونقول مثال انه المخاطرة 10 % يعني 10 الاف دولار من راس مالنا سنخاطر بها ( كثير بصراحة ) 
سندخل الان على عملية وراس مالنا 100 الف والستوب لهذه العملية 100 نقطة ونريد ان نخاطر ب 10 في المائة من راس مالنا كما سبق  
طيب كم سنحدد نسبة الدخول , او العقد الذي سندخل به  
قلنا اننا سنخسر في هذه العملية 10 الاف دولار والستوب 100 نقطة  
10 الاف دولار ( قسمة ) 100 نقطة تخرج لنا قيمة كل نقطة  
10,000 قسمة 100 = 100  
يعني قيمة النقطة 100 $ 
طيب ما هو العقد الذي قيمة نقطته 100 $ : كما سبق في النقطة التي ستحفظها , نقول ان العقد الذي قيمة نقطته 100 $ هو عشر عقود ستنانرد ( 10 ضرب 100,000 ) او مليون  
يعني سنضاعف راس مالنا 10 مرات لكي ندخل على هذه العملية واذا خسرناها فسنخسر 10 % من راس مالنا  
ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة . 
وفقك الله*

----------


## طاغور

سؤال لو تكرمت اخ عبد الكريم 
في برنامج الميتاتريدر هل البرنامج تلقائيا يضع علامات على القمم والقيعان ام انا اضع الخطوط وابينها وابين القمم والقيعان للساعة والاربع ساعات ..الخ 
وكيف اقدر امسح خط وضعته على المؤشر 
وايش حكاية الشموع وحدة تيجي مضيئة ووحدة بدون اضاءة

----------


## mneer

السلام عليكم انا متداول جديد في الفوركس وبحثت عن استراتيجيه للتداول ولم اجد ياريت واحد من الاخوه الخبراء يدلني على استراتيجية تداول محدده وفعاله ولكم الشكر الجزيل

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
توجد طرق كثيرة وفعالة في منتدى العملات العام  
توجه الى هذا المنتدى وتصفح هذه الطرق لاختيار المناسبة لك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f4.html*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة لوضع علامات على القمم والقيعان فهذه تعملها بنفسك وتوجد مؤشرات تعمل هذه العلامات , لكنها تبقى علامات آلية ولن ترقى الى المستوى البشري بعد التدريب والتعلم  
بالنسبة لمسح خط وضعته فهذا بكليك يمين على الخط تم تختار من القائمة حذف 
بالنسبة لحكاية الشموع فاعتقد ان الشمعة الهابطة سيختلف لونها عن الصاعدة وهكذا  
وفقك الله*

----------


## _DUNYA_

هل من الممكن اخى الكريم ان توضح لى  هل شركة  fxsol   فوكسل تسمح  ب Scalping  او لا فرع بريطانيا و ما هى الافضل فى المنصتين عند هذه الشركة و يا ريت رابط يتعلم كيف الواحد يتعامل مع المنصة من جميع الجوانب و شكرا..

----------


## _DUNYA_

معلش اعذرنى كمان استفسار دخلت على الحساب التجريبى عندهم لقيت اقل صفقة ممكن تعملها  ب  1$   ما فى اقل من هيك عندهم على الحقيقى ولا شو و خاصة انى حابب ادخل عندهم بمبلغ بسيط تقريبا 300$ يعنى لو عكست معى صفقة على اليورو دولار بيطير الحساب كله ..قبل ايام نزل يمكن700 نقطة و هيه طلع اكثر من هيك و شكرا...فى انتظار الاجابة الوافية ان شا الله

----------


## جراد

*بسم الله
السلام عليكم  
لعلك تكون بخير يابو الكرم 
استفسار بخصوص كيفية عمل وقف الخسارة للعملية ؟
هل استطيع ايقاف عملية الخسارة عند حد معين ثم اعود لتشغيلها عند الارتداد من حيث اوقفتها ؟ 
شاكر ومقدر*

----------


## البشمهندس

اريد رايك فى شركة وسطاء المال العرب لانى لااملك غير 100 دولار 
ولو فى شركة محترمة تقبل البدء بهذا المبلغ دلنى عليها

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  هل من الممكن اخى الكريم ان توضح لى  هل شركة  fxsol   فوكسل تسمح  ب Scalping  او لا فرع بريطانيا و ما هى الافضل فى المنصتين عند هذه الشركة و يا ريت رابط يتعلم كيف الواحد يتعامل مع المنصة من جميع الجوانب و شكرا..   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للسكالبنج فلا توجد قوانين تمنع ذلك ان شاء الله  
بالنسبة للمنصات فالافضل هي منصة GTS خاصة في السكالبنج فهي المنصة الرسمية للشركة وتلقى باهتمام الشركة الكامل , وستلاحظ ان التنفيذ افضل من الميتاترير  
لكن الميتاتريدر افضل من ناحية تركيب المؤشرات وعرض الشارتات  
بالنسبة لي انا فاستخدم الجي تي اس في التنفيد وفاتح حساب تجريبي على منصة الميتاتريدر لمراقبة الاسعار او التحليل على الشاراتات  
بالنسبة لروابط تعليم المنصة فتقضل هذه الروابط ( شرح كتابي + شرح فيديو )  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/176  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/181  http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/learnin...ls/gts-pro.asp 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  معلش اعذرنى كمان استفسار دخلت على الحساب التجريبى عندهم لقيت اقل صفقة ممكن تعملها  ب  1$   ما فى اقل من هيك عندهم على الحقيقى ولا شو و خاصة انى حابب ادخل عندهم بمبلغ بسيط تقريبا 300$ يعنى لو عكست معى صفقة على اليورو دولار بيطير الحساب كله ..قبل ايام نزل يمكن700 نقطة و هيه طلع اكثر من هيك و شكرا...فى انتظار الاجابة الوافية ان شا الله   يمكنك تغيير العقد الافتراضي الى 1000 لكي تكون قيمة النقطة 10 سنت  
التغيير يكون من المنصة نفسها وفي الرابط السابق ستجد الشرح تحت بند (Manage Account Rules) 
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  بسم الله
السلام عليكم  
لعلك تكون بخير يابو الكرم 
استفسار بخصوص كيفية عمل وقف الخسارة للعملية ؟
هل استطيع ايقاف عملية الخسارة عند حد معين ثم اعود لتشغيلها عند الارتداد من حيث اوقفتها ؟ 
شاكر ومقدر   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
هذا شرح فيديو لكيفية عمل وقف خسارة   http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/learnin...topsLimits.swf 
وما فهمت سؤالك عن :  ايقاف عملية الخسارة عند حد معين ثم اعود لتشغيلها عند الارتداد من حيث اوقفتها ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البشمهندس
					  اريد رايك فى شركة وسطاء المال العرب لانى لااملك غير 100 دولار 
ولو فى شركة محترمة تقبل البدء بهذا المبلغ دلنى عليها   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لم يسبق التعامل معهم يا اخي العزيز , لكن بصراحة احببت ان اعلق على مسألة 100 $ في المتاجرة  
فاذا كنت تنوي المتاجرة بهذا المبلغ فقط فالاحسن ان تلتفت الى عمل آخر افضل لك , لان هذا السوق يحتاج الى راس مال اكبر لكي تستطيع ان تستفيد من الدخل المحقق  
اما اذا كانت 100 $ كبداية وفرصة للتعليم فقط فهذا جيد , وهنا لا تلتفت الى الشركة كثيرا , وتوكل على الله في اول شركة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## جراد

وما فهمت سؤالك عن :  ايقاف عملية الخسارة عند حد معين ثم اعود لتشغيلها عند الارتداد من حيث اوقفتها ؟[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]  اقصد بدلا من وقف الخسارة اضع تجميد للخسارة عند حد معين  وفي حالة الارتداد ووصول سعر السوق للحد الذي جمدت عليه السعر اقوم بتشغيل الامر مرة اخرى ..لعل الفكرة وصلت ؟ 
استفسار ايضا .. عند القيام بعملية شراء بسعر ما  وتحديد البيع بسعر آخر  ثم قمت بعد ذلك بالقيام بعملية اخر بالشراء بسعر تحديد بيع العملية الاولى .. عند الوصول لحد الييع للعملية الاولى والذي هو قيمة الشراء للعملية الثانية .. عندها ارى ان عملية الشراء تلغى ؟ 
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  وما فهمت سؤالك عن :  ايقاف عملية الخسارة عند حد معين ثم اعود لتشغيلها عند الارتداد من حيث اوقفتها ؟  *  

> اقصد بدلا من وقف الخسارة اضع تجميد للخسارة عند حد معين  وفي حالة الارتداد ووصول سعر السوق للحد الذي جمدت عليه السعر اقوم بتشغيل الامر مرة اخرى ..لعل الفكرة وصلت ؟ 
> استفسار ايضا .. عند القيام بعملية شراء بسعر ما  وتحديد البيع بسعر آخر  ثم قمت بعد ذلك بالقيام بعملية اخر بالشراء بسعر تحديد بيع العملية الاولى .. عند الوصول لحد الييع للعملية الاولى والذي هو قيمة الشراء للعملية الثانية .. عندها ارى ان عملية الشراء تلغى ؟ 
> شاكر ومقدر

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
1:
بالنسبة لي وعندما اريد ان لا يضرب الستوب لاني اعتقد انه سيرتد بعدها فلا الغيه تماما ( مع انك تستطيع ذلك ) بل ارفعه قليلا الى الحد الذي لو وصله السعر اكون متأكد ان تحليلا خاطئ وان هذا الارتداد ليسس ارتداد بالمعنى الذي يفيد ان السعر سيرجع , بل يفيد ان السهر قد غير اتجاهه بالكامل , فاذا ما رجعت الامور الى طبيعتها فاني ارجع الستوب الى المكان الاول . 
يعني نستفيد ان الستوب طالما لم يضرب , فان لديك الخيار في الغائه او تعديله الى القيمة التي تراها مناسبة , لكن تجميده وهو موجود اصلا لا اعتقد بذلك  :Regular Smile:  
2 :  
عملية البيع تلغى لانك وضعت امر يسمى ( امر يلغي الآخر ) فهكذا الاوامر متعلقة ببعض , لكن لو وضعت اوامر لميت او ستوب فان الاوامر لن تكون متعلقة ببعض وهكذا كل امر لن يلغي الآخر  
وفقك الله

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم اخي اردت ان اضيف النسبة المفقودة من الفايبو مابين 61.8 و 100 لكن تكون مثبتة نهائيا في الميتا ترايدر ومشكور  :Asvc:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
كليك يمين على الخط المائل في الفايبو يا غالي وستخرج لك قائمة صغيرة اختر منها : خصائص 
ستخرج لك نافدة صغيرة : اذهب في الاعلى الى : مستويات  
ثم اضف اليها المستويات السابقة كل ما تريد اضافته من مستويات  
وفقك الله*

----------


## kamelfo

اخي لقد بتنفيذ كل الذي ذكرت لكن دون جدوى ارجو المزيد من التفصيل وعذرا على االازعاج

----------


## جراد

بسم الله
السلام عليكم 
على الرغم من وضعي تحديد الا ان الاوامر تلغى ..
هل من الممكن الغاء نظام  ( امر يلغي الآخر ) نهائيا ؟ 
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جراد
					  بسم الله
السلام عليكم 
على الرغم من وضعي تحديد الا ان الاوامر تلغى ..
هل من الممكن الغاء نظام  ( امر يلغي الآخر ) نهائيا ؟ 
شاكر ومقدر    غريبة بالفعل اخي جراد  
هل من الممكن ان تتواصل مع خدمة عملاء الشركة مباشرة وتسألهم عن هذا الامر , بصراحة ما مرت علي مثل هذه الحالة , فانا اللي اعرفه انك اذا اخترت امر يلغي الاخر فقط يلتغي هذا الامر , اما اذا وضعت الاوامر العادية فلا دخل للاوامر ببعضها البعض  
استعمل هذا الرابط : http://ar.fxsol.com.au/ , و اختر تحذث معنا مباشرة . 
وفقك الله*

----------


## _DUNYA_

لو سمحت اخى عبد الكريم  / انا فتحت حساب حقيقى مع شركة فوكسل فرع بريطانيا عن طريق المتداول العربى  / المهم الى عرفته منهم انهم ما بيستقبلوا اى حدا من فلسطين و لم يتعاونوا معى فى فتح الحساب ونصحونى ان افتح فى استراليا و حكولى انه نفس الاشى .....فحبيت ان اعرف منك و لكى يطمأن قلبى هل فرع استراليا فيه نفس المواصفات الى فى بريطانيا ...لانى لاحظت انه كل الموجودين هون بينصحوا بفرع بريطانيا  ..ارجوا منك الافادة و النصيحة  و مشكور مقدما لك  و لماذا كل الى هون بيفضلوا فرع بريطانيا  و رجاءا اذا فى اى مشكلة بفرع استراليا  الحديث عنها و مشكور مرة اخرى .

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  لو سمحت اخى عبد الكريم  / انا فتحت حساب حقيقى مع شركة فوكسل فرع بريطانيا عن طريق المتداول العربى  / المهم الى عرفته منهم انهم ما بيستقبلوا اى حدا من فلسطين و لم يتعاونوا معى فى فتح الحساب ونصحونى ان افتح فى استراليا و حكولى انه نفس الاشى .....فحبيت ان اعرف منك و لكى يطمأن قلبى هل فرع استراليا فيه نفس المواصفات الى فى بريطانيا ...لانى لاحظت انه كل الموجودين هون بينصحوا بفرع بريطانيا  ..ارجوا منك الافادة و النصيحة  و مشكور مقدما لك  و لماذا كل الى هون بيفضلوا فرع بريطانيا  و رجاءا اذا فى اى مشكلة بفرع استراليا  الحديث عنها و مشكور مرة اخرى .   لا يوجد اي فرق بين الفرعين يا أخي فكلهم يتبعوا لادارة واحدة  
انا حسابي في استراليا وليس في بريطانيا ومرتاح هناك*

----------


## جراد

بسم الله
السلام عليكم 
ابو الكرم  .. استفسر  مالفرق بين الحساب التجريبي والحقيقي  من ناحية سرعة التـنفيذ .. طبعا بحكم تجربتك .. هل هي متشابهه 100% او ان هناك فرق بنسبة معينة ؟
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
لا توجد لدي احصائيات دقيقة , لكن اعتقد ان سيرفرات الحقيقي اسرع من التجريبي  
وكمان سيرفرات الجي تي اس اسرع من سيرفرات الميتاتريرد  
وفقك الله*

----------


## _DUNYA_

لو سمحت اخى عبد الكريم اذا ممكن تفيدنى باى معلومات عن شركة cfd-market و التى مقرها فى سويسرا ولها قناه اعلامية على النايل سات  اعلم جيدا انك لم تتعامل معها و لم تجربها ولكن بحكم خبرتك و اطلاعك ممكن تفيدنى فى هيك موضوع من جوانب كثيرة ..الى شدنى لهاى الشركة منصة التداول عندهم من اسهل المنصات الى تداولت عليها PROfit_Setup1.9.121.121 و اوضحها بالنسبة لى ..انا تداولت معهم زمان قبل ان اتعرف على المتداول العربى بس طبعا خسرت فلوسى كلها وحسابى صفر معاهم ما ربحت لحتى اجربهم فى سحب الفلوس  ..لانى حابب ابدا بداية جديدة و متزنة . و شكرا  ..و بالنسبة لشركة فوكسل صار الى شهر بفتح حسابات عندهم ولا حدا معبرنى كانى بحكى مع حالى خلونى اكره الشركة من قبل ما ادخل فيها

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  لو سمحت اخى عبد الكريم اذا ممكن تفيدنى باى معلومات عن شركة cfd-market و التى مقرها فى سويسرا ولها قناه اعلامية على النايل سات  اعلم جيدا انك لم تتعامل معها و لم تجربها ولكن بحكم خبرتك و اطلاعك ممكن تفيدنى فى هيك موضوع من جوانب كثيرة ..الى شدنى لهاى الشركة منصة التداول عندهم من اسهل المنصات الى تداولت عليها PROfit_Setup1.9.121.121 و اوضحها بالنسبة لى ..انا تداولت معهم زمان قبل ان اتعرف على المتداول العربى بس طبعا خسرت فلوسى كلها وحسابى صفر معاهم ما ربحت لحتى اجربهم فى سحب الفلوس  ..لانى حابب ابدا بداية جديدة و متزنة . و شكرا  ..و بالنسبة لشركة فوكسل صار الى شهر بفتح حسابات عندهم ولا حدا معبرنى كانى بحكى مع حالى خلونى اكره الشركة من قبل ما ادخل فيها   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للشركة المذكورة فيمكنك البحث في قسم الشركات عندنا في المنتدى وان شاء الله تجد من كانت له تجربة معهم , او اختصر على نفسك واسال عند هيئة الرقابة السويسرية  
بالنسبة لشركة فكسول فلماذا تتعب حالك مع الدعم الفني للشركة وعندك الدعم الفني للمتداول العربي , فضلا ارسل ايميلك فقط الى خدمة العملاء وان شاء الله يتكفلوا هم بكل شيء   [email protected] 
وفقك الله , واذا واجهت اي استفسارات او أحببت ان اساعدك في فتح الحساب انا تحت امرك*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  لو سمحت اخى عبد الكريم اذا ممكن تفيدنى باى معلومات عن شركة cfd-market و التى مقرها فى سويسرا ولها قناه اعلامية على النايل سات  اعلم جيدا انك لم تتعامل معها و لم تجربها ولكن بحكم خبرتك و اطلاعك ممكن تفيدنى فى هيك موضوع من جوانب كثيرة ..الى شدنى لهاى الشركة منصة التداول عندهم من اسهل المنصات الى تداولت عليها PROfit_Setup1.9.121.121 و اوضحها بالنسبة لى ..انا تداولت معهم زمان قبل ان اتعرف على المتداول العربى بس طبعا خسرت فلوسى كلها وحسابى صفر معاهم ما ربحت لحتى اجربهم فى سحب الفلوس  ..لانى حابب ابدا بداية جديدة و متزنة . و شكرا  ..و بالنسبة لشركة فوكسل صار الى شهر بفتح حسابات عندهم ولا حدا معبرنى كانى بحكى مع حالى خلونى اكره الشركة من قبل ما ادخل فيها   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للشركة المذكورة فيمكنك البحث في قسم الشركات عندنا في المنتدى وان شاء الله تجد من كانت له تجربة معهم , او اختصر على نفسك واسال عند هيئة الرقابة السويسرية  
بالنسبة لشركة فكسول فلماذا تتعب حالك مع الدعم الفني للشركة وعندك الدعم الفني للمتداول العربي , فضلا ارسل ايميلك فقط الى خدمة العملاء وان شاء الله يتكفلوا هم بكل شيء   [email protected] 
وفقك الله , واذا واجهت اي استفسارات او أحببت ان اساعدك في فتح الحساب انا تحت امرك*

----------


## _DUNYA_

معذرة أخى عبد الكريم فى كثرة اسئلتى لك ..بعد بحث و تحرى شديد فى اغلب المنتديات وجدت أن افضل شركتين هما  fxsol  وfxdd و انا محتار كثير بينهما  فهل لك أخى أن تجزم الموضوع عندى  فى ايهما اختار طبعا بحكم خبرتك و حرصك الاكيد علينا ..انا فتحت حساب حقيقى مع فوكسل استراليا ولكن لم ارسل النقود بعد اليهم بعد ما قرات عن شركة fxdd  لانى وجدت انها تضاهى فوكسل فى مميزات كثيرة فترددت و أرجوا منك أن تحسم لى هذا التردد  ..لان وضعى لا يسمح لى الا ان اغامر مرة واحدة و اخيرة فى هذا المجال ..و شكرا جزيلا لك ...

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  معذرة أخى عبد الكريم فى كثرة اسئلتى لك ..بعد بحث و تحرى شديد فى اغلب المنتديات وجدت أن افضل شركتين هما  fxsol  وfxdd و انا محتار كثير بينهما  فهل لك أخى أن تجزم الموضوع عندى  فى ايهما اختار طبعا بحكم خبرتك و حرصك الاكيد علينا ..انا فتحت حساب حقيقى مع فوكسل استراليا ولكن لم ارسل النقود بعد اليهم بعد ما قرات عن شركة fxdd  لانى وجدت انها تضاهى فوكسل فى مميزات كثيرة فترددت و أرجوا منك أن تحسم لى هذا التردد  ..لان وضعى لا يسمح لى الا ان اغامر مرة واحدة و اخيرة فى هذا المجال ..و شكرا جزيلا لك ...   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لا تتردد يا غالي في طرح اسئلتك فلا توجد مشكلة ان شاء الله  
كلا الشركتين جيدتين , لكي اعتقد ان فكسول افضل من افكس ديدي , وكفاية عليك ان ستستفيد من خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي المجانية  
انا لدي حسابين في الشركتين , لكن حسابي الرئيسي في فكسول وانا مرتاح معهم  
استخير الله ثم اختر ما يناسبك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## طاغور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بدات القراءة عن الشموع اليابانية ومما قراته عندما يكون الظل العلوي او الذيل العلوي قصير او غير موجود او الظل السفلي او الذيل السفلي قصير او غير موجود ... الخ  او يكون جسم الشمعة طويل ....او قصير .... الخ 
السؤال تحديدا على اي اساس عندما اضع مؤشر الشموع اليابانية على اربع ساعات او ساعة او اي ما يكن تاتي الذيل العلوي او السفلي طويلا او قصيرا  او جسم الشمعة طويلا او قصيرا !!!!!!! او الذيل العلوي احيانا اعلى من السفلي واحيانا السفلي اعلى واحيانا بدون ظل علوي او سفلي !!!!!  لان اغلب ما قراته هو شرح عندما يكون كذا فهو نموذج كذا واحتمال انعكاس او استمرار او او او .....
لكن ليش الشمعة على ها الشكل ما ادري ومو مذكور في الكتب والمواضيع المطروحة فاتمنى افادتي بالتفصيل في هذه النقاط ان امكن وتحياتي للجميع 
سؤال اضافي 
في برنامج FX AccuCharts ياتي بين الشموع الحمراء والخضراء احيانا شموع زرقاء صغيرة وبدون جسم يعني على شكل + فقط فايش معناها وليش تاتي وشكرا 
سؤال اضافي  :Regular Smile:  بعد اذنك 
في نفس البرنامج ايضا وعند تحريك المؤشر على الشمعة ياتي سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق واعلى سعر واقل سعر والكمية 
ايش المقصود بالكمية !!!!
وهل المقصود بالافتتاح بداية الساعة او الاربع ساعات وهكذا حسب الوقت وكذلك سعر الاغلاق  
خلاص وعد حر اني ما اعدل المشاركة ابدا ولا اضيف اية اسئلة في هذه المشاركة وشكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول : فاحتلاف اشكال الشموع يأتي من اختلاف حركة السعر , يعني كل فترة ستكون مختلفة عن الاخرى وبالتأكيد ستختلف اشكال الشموع ما بين كل فترة واخرى , المفروض انت تراقب السعر وتلاحظ كيف يتكون هذه النماذج أو الشموع , وليس العكس بان تفرض اشكال معينة لازم تتكون  
بالنسبة للشمعة التي على شكل + فهذه اسمها شمعة دوجي وهذا رابط فيه شرح لها   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/124 
بالنسبة للكمية في برنامج FX AccuChart فهذا يعني عدد حركات السعر او عدد الصفقات المنفذة في هذه الشمعة , ولا اعتقد انها مفيدة كثيرا فلا تشغل بالك بها الآن  
بالمناسبة هذه الروابط مفيدة جدا وانا انصحك بها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/*

----------


## طاغور

شكرا يا مدير وبيض الله وجهك وكثر من امثالك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طاغور 
					  شكرا يا مدير وبيض الله وجهك وكثر من امثالك   اللهم آمين  
ولك بمثل واكثر*

----------


## احمد العلي

السلام عليكم
بودي ان اسأل عن هذه الشركة ومدى مصداقيتها
xforex
مع شكري الجزيل

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد العلي
					  السلام عليكم
بودي ان اسأل عن هذه الشركة ومدى مصداقيتها
xforex
مع شكري الجزيل   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
شركة مجهولة بالنسبة لي , ولا انصحك بها  
اتجه الى شركات فيها هذه المواصفات   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/59*

----------


## Mo3Ty

*السلام عليكم 
شباب الساعة كام بتفتح سوق لندن بتوقيت مصر
ياريت بس محدش يدينى موقع او برنامج يقولي ده بيدى المواعيد الصح لاني فتحت كذا واحد فيهم
واحد يقولي 9 والتاني يقولي 10 
فياريت اجابة مباشرة واكيدة على سؤالي
وشكرا لكم*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mo3ty2002
					  السلام عليكم 
شباب الساعة كام بتفتح سوق لندن بتوقيت مصر
ياريت بس محدش يدينى موقع او برنامج يقولي ده بيدى المواعيد الصح لاني فتحت كذا واحد فيهم
واحد يقولي 9 والتاني يقولي 10 
فياريت اجابة مباشرة واكيدة على سؤالي
وشكرا لكم   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
المشكلة انكم في مصر عندكم توقيت شتوي وتوقيت صيفي , فلذلك ستجد هذا الاختلاف  
عموما: في اعلى كل صفحة في المنتدى ستجد ساعة فيها توقيت افتتاح لندن , ياريت تتابعها الصبح الساعة تسعة لترى الافتتاح الصح لبورصة لندن  
وفقك الله*

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالكريم
					   
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
المشكلة انكم في مصر عندكم توقيت شتوي وتوقيت صيفي , فلذلك ستجد هذا الاختلاف  
عموما: في اعلى كل صفحة في المنتدى ستجد ساعة فيها توقيت افتتاح لندن , ياريت تتابعها الصبح الساعة تسعة لترى الافتتاح الصح لبورصة لندن  
وفقك الله   شكرا على محاولة المساعدة اخي العزيز
وفعلا ده المشكلة عندنا
وبالفعل انا تابعت فوق الموقع والدخول حسب الموقع الساعة 9 ولكن كل المواقع اراها 10 فده الى مشتتني
وكتبت موضوع منفصل هنا بس محدش جاوبني فحضطر اكتبه فى قسم العام لان المشاهدة فيه اكتر وحلاقي مصريين يفيدوني
وشكرا لك والله على محاولة المساعدة*

----------


## الحاير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكر الاخ عبدالكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد  
ثانيا سؤالي بخصوص الاكسبيرتات 
هل من شروط عمل الاكسبيرت ان يبقا جهاز الحاسب قيد التشغيل ؟ 
واذا كان كذلك فستفساري الاخر 
 عندما يفتح الاكسبيرت الصفقات المطلوبه منه ويتم بعد ذلك اغلاق الجهاز واعادة تشغيله مره اخرى بعد فتره من الوقت 
هل يقوم الاكسبيرت بمواصلة عمله من اغلاق الصفقات او تحقيق الاهداف الى ماعدا ذلك حسب اعداداته المسبقه 
او انه يتجاوز عن تلك العمليات لاغلاق الجهاز  
اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي واضحه وان اجد الاجابه المؤكده 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحاير
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكر الاخ عبدالكريم على هذا الموضوع المفيد  
ثانيا سؤالي بخصوص الاكسبيرتات 
هل من شروط عمل الاكسبيرت ان يبقا جهاز الحاسب قيد التشغيل ؟ 
واذا كان كذلك فستفساري الاخر 
 عندما يفتح الاكسبيرت الصفقات المطلوبه منه ويتم بعد ذلك اغلاق الجهاز واعادة تشغيله مره اخرى بعد فتره من الوقت 
هل يقوم الاكسبيرت بمواصلة عمله من اغلاق الصفقات او تحقيق الاهداف الى ماعدا ذلك حسب اعداداته المسبقه 
او انه يتجاوز عن تلك العمليات لاغلاق الجهاز  
اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي واضحه وان اجد الاجابه المؤكده 
تحياتي للجميع   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
بالنسبة للاكسبيرت فهو يشترط تشغيل الجهاز والاتصال بالانترنت لكي يفتح العمليات . 
واذا فتح العملية ووضع الستوب والهدف فلا توجد مشكلة في اغلاق الجهاز , لان تخزين الهدف والستوب يكون على سيرفر الشركة التي فيها حسابك  
بالنسبة لاعادة تشغيل الاكسبيرت بعد فترة فهذا على حسب تصميم الاكسبيرت نفسه , فهناك اكسبيرتات تشترط ان عدم اغلاق الجهاز لاستكمال العمل وهناك اكسبيرتات لا تكون مربوطة بالفترة السابقة  
ارجع الى المبرمج نفسه لسؤاله عن هذه النقطة  
وفقك الله*

----------


## recardo

السلام عليكم 
اخواني ممكن حدا يحكيلي ما هو التحليل الاساسي ؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  اخي لقد بتنفيذ كل الذي ذكرت لكن دون جدوى ارجو المزيد من التفصيل وعذرا على االازعاج   ما في ازعاج ان شاء الله  
ياريت توضح لي بالضبط الى اين وصلت في الخطوات السابقة لكي نبين لك بالضبط اين الحل*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة recardo
					  السلام عليكم 
اخواني ممكن حدا يحكيلي ما هو التحليل الاساسي ؟   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  
تفضل هذه الروابط المفيدة   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/25  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53531.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71439.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t63150.html 
وفقك الله*

----------


## _DUNYA_

لو سمحت أخ عبد الكريم   ارجو توضيح او اذا فى شرح  للعقود الفروقية ما هى الصحيح انا ما بعرف عنها شى او تفاصيل عنها     العقود الفروقية  CFDs  وجدتها فى ورقة الغاء الفوائد الربوية لفوكسل .

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  لو سمحت أخ عبد الكريم   ارجو توضيح او اذا فى شرح  للعقود الفروقية ما هى الصحيح انا ما بعرف عنها شى او تفاصيل عنها     العقود الفروقية  CFDs  وجدتها فى ورقة الغاء الفوائد الربوية لفوكسل .   تفضل يا غالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50584.html#post765412*

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم واهلا بعودتك اخي عبد الكريم ...اخي لقد فتحت نافذة الاعدادات الخاصة بالفايبو واخترت مستوايات فايبو ...على اليمنى اي discription هناك ارقام 0.0 و23.6 و38.2 الى اخره وعلى اليسار level هناك 0 و0.236 و0.382 الى اخر الارقام  فماهي الخطوة التالية  :Asvc:

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم واهلا بعودتك اخي عبد الكريم ...اخي لقد فتحت نافذة الاعدادات الخاصة بالفايبو واخترت مستوايات فايبو ...على اليمنى اي discription هناك ارقام 0.0 و23.6 و38.2 الى اخره وعلى اليسار level هناك 0 و0.236 و0.382 الى اخر الارقام  فماهي الخطوة التالية    تمام يا أخي العزيز   
الخطوة التالية يا غالي ان تضيف المستويات التي تريدها بالضغط على زر اضافة او add ثم تضيف المستويات المطلوبة  
انت ينقصك هذه المستويات : 100 و 61.8 و 76.4 
لذلك في خانة discription  اضف على الترتيب هذه الارقام : 100 و 61.8 و 76.4 
وفي خانة level  اضف هذه المستويات ( بالترييب كذلك ) : 1.00 و 0.618 و 0.764  
انظر الصورة المرفقة *

----------


## _DUNYA_

قرأت اليوم بالصدفة و انا اتصفح فى المنتدى  عن موضوع أشرت اليه انت  و هو  ▓ ▒ ░ منتدى التوصيات في حُلته الاحترافية الجديدة ░ ▒ ▓ █  و اعجبتنى الفكرة كثيرا و هذه الافكار لا ينفذها الا المتميزين ان شاء الله يكون هذا المنتدى دائما و ابدا رقم 1  بجهودكم  و بعد / أنا و كما تعلم لست خبيرا بالفوركس  لكن التصميم على النجاح موجود عندى الى ابعد الحدود  مررت فى الشهور السابقة دوما بالخسارة  ودائما كان حسابى يصفر و توقفت و الان اتداول على الديمو بخطوات ثابتة و الحمد لله من تاريخ 20-1 الى 15-2 عملت ما يقارب 40 صفقة على اليورو دولار على حساب تجريبى قيمته 500 دولار حسب طلبى أنا بربح قيمته 450$  فهل لى ان اشارك بطريقتى المبسطة و السهلة لكل مبتدىء  عن طريق موضوعكم الجديد مع انى قرأت بعد 17-1 لا يتم قبول شيى .و تحياتى

----------


## suha m

اخي فادي السلام عليكم انا مثل وضعك تماما ليس لي خبرة في الفوركس وايضا صفر حسابي وانا الان بتنقل بين المنتديات اتعلم وادور على اشخاص ممكن استفيد منهم ياريت اعرف كيف بتشتغل لاني فعلا حابه اتعلم وشكرا

----------


## _DUNYA_

السلام عليكم / صدقنى اخى العزيز أنا و كل من خسر و خاصة من ليس له رأس مال قوى يتألمون كثيرا من خسارتهم  .هذا السوق يفوق الجنون و لكنه تربع على عرش افكارى فهو ادمان حتى لو خسرت كثيرا و لكن المهم ان الانسان يستفيد من خسارته ليزداد تصميما على الربح .فرؤوس المال الضخمة لا تخسر و لا يزورها المارجن . و لكن الها حل هاى القصة بس بدها شوية صبر و تعب فى البداية و ان شاء الله حنصل رغم انف السوق .فالقصة بالنسبة لى اقوى أنواع التحدى .هو الناس الى بتربح شو فيها زيادة عنا . فلا تيأس و بنصحك بعد ما بحثت كثيرا وكثيرا جدا لا تروح ولا تيجى فالمتداول العربى أفضل الموجود على الاطلاق و خليك هون الاستفادة .../ و اذا ما زبطت قصتى  فى المنتدى  .ساكتبها بشرح تفصيلى .. بس لو الانسان تمكن بمجهودة  أنه يكسب ال 500$ فى المنتدى ليش لا بحساب حقيقى .خاصة و انو الواحد ضعيف ماديا .و بالتوفيق للجميع .

----------


## redatina

بعد سنتين ديمو قررت الدخول حقيقي اريد معرفة كيفية فتح حسابَ؟ثم كيف يمكن تأدية الضرائب(tax) ٠علما أني اخترت FXSOLو شكرا كثيرا٠

----------


## الحاير

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي عن الهامش 
هل اذا تساوا الهامش مع الهامش المتوفر تغلق الصفقات تلقائيا؟

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fady-
					  قرأت اليوم بالصدفة و انا اتصفح فى المنتدى  عن موضوع أشرت اليه انت  و هو  ▓ ▒ ░ منتدى التوصيات في حُلته الاحترافية الجديدة ░ ▒ ▓ █  و اعجبتنى الفكرة كثيرا و هذه الافكار لا ينفذها الا المتميزين ان شاء الله يكون هذا المنتدى دائما و ابدا رقم 1  بجهودكم  و بعد / أنا و كما تعلم لست خبيرا بالفوركس  لكن التصميم على النجاح موجود عندى الى ابعد الحدود  مررت فى الشهور السابقة دوما بالخسارة  ودائما كان حسابى يصفر و توقفت و الان اتداول على الديمو بخطوات ثابتة و الحمد لله من تاريخ 20-1 الى 15-2 عملت ما يقارب 40 صفقة على اليورو دولار على حساب تجريبى قيمته 500 دولار حسب طلبى أنا بربح قيمته 450$  فهل لى ان اشارك بطريقتى المبسطة و السهلة لكل مبتدىء  عن طريق موضوعكم الجديد مع انى قرأت بعد 17-1 لا يتم قبول شيى .و تحياتى   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اذا وجدت في نفسك القدرة يا أخي فلما لا  بس لو كانت هذه اول مرة لك او كانت طريقتك لم تجربها لمذة كافية فانا انصحك ان تتثريث قليلا وتجربها على حساب ديمو قبل ان تطرح بها توصيات , لان الناس ستدخل على حساباتها الحقيقة وراءك ولو خسرت فسيخسروا هم كذلك  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة suha m
					  اخي فادي السلام عليكم انا مثل وضعك تماما ليس لي خبرة في الفوركس وايضا صفر حسابي وانا الان بتنقل بين المنتديات اتعلم وادور على اشخاص ممكن استفيد منهم ياريت اعرف كيف بتشتغل لاني فعلا حابه اتعلم وشكرا   اتفق معك , فلو فتح الاخ فادي موضوعا في منتدى العام وشرح طريقته لاستفاذ منه الاخوة , وفي نفس الوقت يستفيد من مداخلات الاعضاء في تطوير طريقته  
وفق الله الجميع*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redatina
					  بعد سنتين ديمو قررت الدخول حقيقي اريد معرفة كيفية فتح حسابَ؟ثم كيف يمكن تأدية الضرائب(tax) ٠علما أني اخترت FXSOLو شكرا كثيرا٠   الضرائب على من هم في الولايات المتحدة فقط  
الحمد لله ما في عندنا هذه الخصومات في الدول العربية  
وفقك الله*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحاير
					  السلام عليكم 
سؤالي عن الهامش 
هل اذا تساوا الهامش مع الهامش المتوفر تغلق الصفقات تلقائيا؟   الشركات نوعان  
النوع الاول : تغلق العملية لو وصل الهامش المتوفر الى الصفر . وتغلق الشركات العمليات ويتبقى في الحساب الهامش المستخدم  
النوع الثاني : تغلق العملية لو وصل الرصيد الاجمالي الى الصفر , و هنا تغلق الشركة العمليات ولا يتبقى في الرصيد شيء 
اسأل شركتك من اي النوعين هي  
وفقك الله*

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم لقد نفذت كل ما تقدمت به وكانت النتيجة مائة بالمائة  :Thumb:  :A012: ومشكورين

----------


## eltrras

أخ عبدالكريم 
ما رأيك فى نماذج الهارمونيك ؟؟؟؟؟
هل يمكن الاعتماد عليها بمفردها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hassanarfa

اخى الكريم اسف على ازعاجك ولكن احتاج فعلا الى نظرتك للزوج nzd/usd
انا شارى من 1.7711 وعاكس معايا وداخل بعقود مضاعات هل لى ان اسال الى اين يسير 
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم اخي عبد الكريم لقد نفذت كل ما تقدمت به وكانت النتيجة مائة بالمائة ومشكورين   الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eltrras
					  أخ عبدالكريم 
ما رأيك فى نماذج الهارمونيك ؟؟؟؟؟
هل يمكن الاعتماد عليها بمفردها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   هي قوية , لكن لا يوجد علم منفرد تستطيع ان تعتمد عليه بمفرده  
وصلت الفكرة ؟*

----------


## عبدالكريم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassanarfa
					  اخى الكريم اسف على ازعاجك ولكن احتاج فعلا الى نظرتك للزوج nzd/usd
انا شارى من 1.7711 وعاكس معايا وداخل بعقود مضاعات هل لى ان اسال الى اين يسير 
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك   والله يا غالي ما فتحت المنصة من كم يوم  
الاوضاع عندنا في ليبيا متوترة للغاية ومش قادر اركز*

----------


## hassanarfa

> * 
> والله يا غالي ما فتحت المنصة من كم يوم  
> الاوضاع عندنا في ليبيا متوترة للغاية ومش قادر اركز*

 بارك الله فيك يا اخى وشكرا لاهتمامك 
وندعوا ل ليبيا ولامتنا العربيه ان يوفقها الله الى ما يحب ويرضى وان يحسن احوالها ويعزها

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> * http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/learnin...topsLimits.swf*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..   1: الفيديو أعلاه شرح لجزئية من البرنامج .. هل أجد الأجزاء الأخرى م الفيديو ؟ 
2: ما الفرق بيت برنامج : GTS Pro  و GTS Wwp و Meta Traders من حيث المهام ؟ 
3: حملت برنامجي GTS Pro و Meta Traders ولكن لم تصلني بيانات دخول GTS Pro على الايميل ! 
4: هل الفوركس محظور في السعودية .. يعني هل سنواجه مشاكل في عمليات التحويل من وإلى الشركة ؟ 
5: شخص ينام 10 مساء و 10:09 كحد أقصى بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ! .. والفجر صاحي : :Ongue: .. ويرجع من  
العمل 2 ظهرا .. السؤال : هل السوق جيد من 2 ظهرا إلى 8 مساء مثلا .. ؟؟ ما أفضل أوقات السوق ؟ 
6: بكرة .
شكرا جزيلا .

----------


## eltrras

> *
> هي قوية , لكن لا يوجد علم منفرد تستطيع ان تعتمد عليه بمفرده  
> وصلت الفكرة ؟*

 اسف اخ عبدالكريم 
ماذا تقصد ان استخدمة بجانب الهارمونيك؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..   1: الفيديو أعلاه شرح لجزئية من البرنامج .. هل أجد الأجزاء الأخرى م الفيديو ؟ 
> تفضل اخي شرح بقية الأجزاء / http://ar.fxsolutions.com.au/learnin...ls/gts-pro.asp  
> 2: ما الفرق بيت برنامج : GTS Pro و GTS Wwp و Meta Traders من حيث المهام ؟ 
> GTSPRO  عبارة عن منصة للتداول وتنفيذ الصفقات وليست للتحليل واهم مايميزها سرعة التنفيذ والمرونة , GTSWEB  نفس منصة GTSPRO  ولكن تستخدم عن طريق المتصفح دون الحاجه الي تنصيب المنصة علي جهاز الكمبيوتر , METATRDER  منصة للتداول لتنفيذ الصفقات  وتحتوي علي رسوم بيانية للتحليل ويمكن تركيب اكسبرتات للتداول الالي ومؤشرات خارجية..  
> 3: حملت برنامجي GTS Pro و Meta Traders ولكن لم تصلني بيانات دخول GTS Pro على الايميل ! 
> ممكن يكون خطأ مؤقت بالسيرفر ارجو منك معاودة التسجيل مرة اخري  بعد الافتتاح الاسبوعي يوم الاثنين حساب تجريبي والـتاكد من ادخال البريد بطريقة صحيحة وان شاء الله تصلك البيانات  
> 4: هل الفوركس محظور في السعودية .. يعني هل سنواجه مشاكل في عمليات التحويل من وإلى الشركة ؟
> ان شاء الله لا يوجد مشكلة وعند التحويل يمكنك التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي علي البريد التالي : [email protected]  وان شاء الله يوفرون لك أفضل طرق التحويل من والي السعودية ...  
> 5: شخص ينام 10 مساء و 10:09 كحد أقصى بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ! .. والفجر صاحي :.. ويرجع من  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 إسمح لي أخي الكريم ان ارد علي استفسارك لحين عودة أستاذ عبد الكريم ان شاء الله ,
الاجابة علي الأسئلة بالإقتباس أعلاه .. 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اخوكم في الله

اسمحي لي اختي الكريمة رانيا ان اساعدك في الاجابة على استفسارات الشباب 
اخوك توفيق

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
>  إسمح لي أخي الكريم ان ارد علي استفسارك لحين عودة أستاذ عبد الكريم ان شاء الله ,
> الاجابة علي الأسئلة بالإقتباس أعلاه .. 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 جزيت خيرا .. أشكرك ..

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> اسمحي لي اختي الكريمة رانيا ان اساعدك في الاجابة على استفسارات الشباب 
> اخوك توفيق

 ما صدقنا .. !! 
تدبر هذه التوصية التي اقتبستها من مشاركة للأستاذ ماجد ..   شراء من 6062 وهدف 6105 وشراء من 6000 وهدفه 6062 بحيث لو أخذ أمر الشراء المعلق نغلقة على منطقة دخول الصفقة  
الأولى ونخرج من الصفقتين عند 6062 واستوب للجميع عند 5960 والله كريم ..  
هل لك أن تفسر لي المطلوب بهذه التوصية .. وحبذا لو كان على  شارت .. أي على رسم بياني ولو تقريبي ..  
أخوك " مندوش " ..  
لا توجد عندي مشكلة في التحليل الفني .. لتعاملي في مجال الأسهم لفترة طويلة ..  
ولكن مشكلة في العملات هي الأوامر .. في الأسهم مثلا عرض وطلب  وأمر شراء وبيع وفقط .. 
ولكن في العملات عرف أن هناك أكثر من عملية شراء والسوق طالع .. ونازل .. وبيع كذلك .. إضافة  
إلى أن العملية الواحدة تحتاج لكذا أمر .. فهل يمكن أن أجد شرحا للعمليات مع الأوامر ؟ 
 إن شاء الله ما أكون أثقلت عليك .. شكرا ..

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> ما صدقنا .. !! 
> تدبر هذه التوصية التي اقتبستها من مشاركة للأستاذ ماجد ..   شراء من 6062 وهدف 6105 وشراء من 6000 وهدفه 6062 بحيث لو أخذ أمر الشراء المعلق نغلقة على منطقة دخول الصفقة  
> الأولى ونخرج من الصفقتين عند 6062 واستوب للجميع عند 5960 والله كريم ..  
> هل لك أن تفسر لي المطلوب بهذه التوصية .. وحبذا لو كان على  شارت .. أي على رسم بياني ولو تقريبي ..  
> أخوك " مندوش " ..  
> لا توجد عندي مشكلة في التحليل الفني .. لتعاملي في مجال الأسهم لفترة طويلة ..  
> ولكن مشكلة في العملات هي الأوامر .. في الأسهم مثلا عرض وطلب  وأمر شراء وبيع وفقط .. 
> ولكن في العملات عرف أن هناك أكثر من عملية شراء والسوق طالع .. ونازل .. وبيع كذلك .. إضافة  
> إلى أن العملية الواحدة تحتاج لكذا أمر .. فهل يمكن أن أجد شرحا للعمليات مع الأوامر ؟ 
>  إن شاء الله ما أكون أثقلت عليك .. شكرا ..

 مرحبا حبيبي 
كل موصي له طريقة خاصة في الصفقات 
مثلا هنا طريقة الاخ ماجد 
ليس كما قلت ان كل عملية تحتاج لكذا امر
هنا الاستاذ ماجد امر بالدخول شراء  من" شراء من 6062 وهدف 6105 " طبعا سندخل وفي نفس الوقت سنضع صفقة معلقة شراء "شراء من 6000 وهدفه 6062" لانه ان نزل السعر قبل وصول هدف الصفقة الاولى ( اللي هو 6105)  ان نزل الى 6000 ستتفعل الصفقة المعلقة وتكون لدينا صفقتين شغالتين 
وعند تفعل الامرالمعلق قال الاستاذ ماجد ان نضع هدف الصفقتين عند سعر دخول الصفقة الاولى وهو 6062  وبالتالي نكون قد حققنا ربح 62 نقطة  مع الالتزام بالستوب الذي ذكره 
واي استفسار انا حاضر

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> مرحبا حبيبي 
> كل موصي له طريقة خاصة في الصفقات 
> مثلا هنا طريقة الاخ ماجد 
> ليس كما قلت ان كل عملية تحتاج لكذا امر
> هنا الاستاذ ماجد امر بالدخول شراء  من" شراء من 6062 وهدف 6105 " طبعا سندخل وفي نفس الوقت سنضع صفقة معلقة شراء "شراء من 6000 وهدفه 6062" لانه ان نزل السعر قبل وصول هدف الصفقة الاولى ( اللي هو 6105)  ان نزل الى 6000 ستتفعل الصفقة المعلقة وتكون لدينا صفقتين شغالتين 
> وعند تفعل الامرالمعلق قال الاستاذ ماجد ان نضع هدف الصفقتين عند سعر دخول الصفقة الاولى وهو 6062  وبالتالي نكون قد حققنا ربح 62 نقطة  مع الالتزام بالستوب الذي ذكره 
> واي استفسار انا حاضر

  شكرا .. شكرا ..  
ما مصير هذه التوصية فيما لو حدث الاحتمال 1   ماذا لو حدث الاحتمال 2   وماذا لو حدث الثالث 
وما النقاط التي كسبناها/ خسرناها في 1   2   3   
وباختصار حتى لا  اتعبك معي ..    
وكمان ما العمليات التي يمكن أن نقوم بها في الافتراض1       وكذا ماذا يجب أن نضع في الافتراض 2     
مع ملاحظة أن التركيز هنا على أنواع الأوامر فقط وبعيدا عن التحليل الفني .. أشكرك .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اسمحي لي اختي الكريمة رانيا ان اساعدك في الاجابة على استفسارات الشباب 
> اخوك توفيق

 لي الشرف اخي العزيز توفيق ياهلا بك , ,اشكرك لهذه البادرة الطيبة جزاك الله خيرا ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> شكرا .. شكرا ..  
> ما مصير هذه التوصية فيما لو حدث الاحتمال 1   ماذا لو حدث الاحتمال 2   وماذا لو حدث الثالث 
> وما النقاط التي كسبناها/ خسرناها في 1   2   3   
> وباختصار حتى لا  اتعبك معي ..    
> وكمان ما العمليات التي يمكن أن نقوم بها في الافتراض1       وكذا ماذا يجب أن نضع في الافتراض 2     
> مع ملاحظة أن التركيز هنا على أنواع الأوامر فقط وبعيدا عن التحليل الفني .. أشكرك .

  في الاحتمال الاول ندخل شراء مباشرة من 6062 ويتحقق الهدف ونكسب 43 نقطة 
وطبعا الموصي سيلغى الامر المعلق 
وفي الاحتمال الثاني يتفعل الامر المعلق شراء من6000 ويكون هدف الصفقتين هو 6062 ونربح 62 نقطة
اعذرني لما افهم باقي النقاط
انا هنا اناقش معك تفاصيل هذه الصفقة للاخ ماجد ولا اناقش معك تحليلا فنيا حسب ما قلته
ياريت اي سؤال اخر تفضل به

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> في الاحتمال الاول ندخل شراء مباشرة من 6062 ويتحقق الهدف ونكسب 43 نقطة 
> وطبعا الموصي سيلغى الامر المعلق 
> وفي الاحتمال الثاني يتفعل الامر المعلق شراء من6000 ويكون هدف الصفقتين هو 6062 ونربح 62 نقطة

 
أشكرك ..  
في الاحتمال الثالث على افتراض تفعيل الصفقتين وإغلاقهما عند 5960 .. هل مجمل الخسارة 142 ؟  
أعانك الله .

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> اعذرني لما افهم باقي النقاط
> انا هنا اناقش معك تفاصيل هذه الصفقة للاخ ماجد ولا اناقش معك تحليلا فنيا حسب ما قلته
> ياريت اي سؤال اخر تفضل به

   
أسف جدا على عدم الوضوح ..  
مثلا  لو ضمنت لك أن العملة ستسير وفق الافتراض الأول .. هل تقوم بعملية عند النقطة 1  وماذا عن النقطة 2 و3 
مثلا في مجال الأسهم لا أقوم بأي عملية عند 1  فقط اشتري عند 2 وأبيع عند 3 ..  
ولكن هل في مجال العملات فرص أخرى يمكن استغلالها كأن نشتري ونبيع عند 1 ثم نشتري عند 2 ونبيع عند3 ؟   وفي الافتراض 2 في مجال الأسهم لا نحرك ساكنا ولا نقوم بأي عملية لأن الاتجاه هبوط واضح .. ولكن في العملات  
أعرف أن هناك من يشتري أثناء نزول السعر .. كيف ؟ أو أنا فاهم خطأ ؟
أشكرك ..

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> أسف جدا على عدم الوضوح ..  
> مثلا  لو ضمنت لك أن العملة ستسير وفق الافتراض الأول .. هل تقوم بعملية عند النقطة 1  وماذا عن النقطة 2 و3 
> مثلا في مجال الأسهم لا أقوم بأي عملية عند 1  فقط اشتري عند 2 وأبيع عند 3 ..  
> ولكن هل في مجال العملات فرص أخرى يمكن استغلالها كأن نشتري ونبيع عند 1 ثم نشتري عند 2 ونبيع عند3 ؟   وفي الافتراض 2 في مجال الأسهم لا نحرك ساكنا ولا نقوم بأي عملية لأن الاتجاه هبوط واضح .. ولكن في العملات  
> أعرف أن هناك من يشتري أثناء نزول السعر .. كيف ؟ أو أنا فاهم خطأ ؟
> أشكرك ..

  في مجال العملاء تشتري وتبيع كيفما تشاء 
لو السعر نازل ممكن تشتري ولو هو صاعد ايضا ممكن تبيع من اي سعر
يعني بالمختصر في العملات يمكن البيع والشراء كيفما تريد ومن اي نقطة تريد

----------


## redatina

ماهكذا يُرد على الأسئلة يامشرف المتداول العربي ياعبدالكريم.
سؤالي كان واضح.

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> ماهكذا يُرد على الأسئلة يامشرف المتداول العربي ياعبدالكريم.
> سؤالي كان واضح.

 قد اجابتك الاخت رانيا انه لا توجد اية ضرائب
بالنسبة لفتح حساب تفضل من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47831.html

----------


## redatina

أخي في الله سؤالي كان كالتالي:
كيف تؤدى الضرائب( tax) عن الأرباح في امريكا؟
وشكرا لإصغائك.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أخي في الله سؤالي كان كالتالي:
> كيف تؤدى الضرائب( tax) عن الأرباح في امريكا؟
> وشكرا لإصغائك.

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
تفضل أخي العزيز أتمني هذا التوضيح يفيدك للمبدأ الذي يسير عليه أمر حساب الضرائب وطبعا للدقة ينصح باستشارة خبير متخصص في الضرائب بأمريكا / http://www.forex-day-trading.com/forex-taxes.htm 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم .. 
من يفيدني كيف أضع خط الـ 100 للمونتيم ؟
جزيتم خيرا .. 
البرنامج ميتا ترايدر 4

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> السلام عليكم .. 
> من يفيدني كيف أضع خط الـ 100 للمونتيم ؟
> جزيتم خيرا .. 
> البرنامج ميتا ترايدر 4

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بعد ما تدخل للمنصة اتبع التعليمات في الشرح التالي

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> بعد ما تدخل للمنصة اتبع التعليمات في الشرح التالي

 الله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة ..

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم ..   
هل يمكن أحصل على البيانات التاريخية لأكثر من سنتين .. 
مع جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> السلام عليكم ..   
> هل يمكن أحصل على البيانات التاريخية لأكثر من سنتين .. 
> مع جزيل الشكر ..

 نعم على فريم اليومي تدخل على المنصة وتضغط على TOOLS ثم  History Center
ثم يظهر لك جدول تضغط على كلمة FOREX مرتين وستظهر العملات وتختار العملة التي تريد ثم تختار فريم اليوم وستجد بعض العملات بياناتها من 2004 
هذا على منصة ميتاتردير FXSOL 
هذا على فريم اليوم

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اسال انا صراحة ماقدر اكون متواجده بشكل دائم عالنت وجائتني رسالة خاصه باحدى المنتديات لشخص يعطي توصيات مدفوعه وله خبره فوق ال 10 سنين وربحه اليومي 130 دولار بشرط يكون المبلغ المستخدم 10000 دولار 
وصراحة انا ما املك هالمبلغ ولا استطيع انا اثق بهذا الشخص لكن هل تنصحني ان اخذ توصيات يوميا خاصه اني لا استطيع دراسه وضع السوق ولا التحليلات الخ الخ الخ ولا يسمح لي وقتي اليومي ان اكون متواجده عالنت ساعات ؟ 
وهل التوصيات تعني التطبيق مني فقط  
وشكررررررررا

----------


## madrilan

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال لا كيفية الهامش المستعمل في برنامج TRADER PRO منGAIN CAPITL GROUP ارجو الافادة

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> السلام عليكم عندي سؤال لا كيفية الهامش المستعمل في برنامج TRADER PRO منGAIN CAPITL GROUP ارجو الافادة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
للاسف لم يسبق لي ان استعملت البرنامج
ياريت تسال الدعم الخاص بالشركة 
ادخل لموقعهم واختر المحادثة المباشرة
سلمت اخي

----------


## kobra

السلام عليكم نرجو الافادة يا اخوان كان عندي عملية بيع  مجنون 13400 ووقف الخسارة كان 134.68 بتاريخ 23 -2-2011 الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت الرياض الصفقة اغلقت والسعر لم يصل اليها ارجو افادتي بوضع شارت واعلى سعر وصله وشكرا

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> السلام عليكم نرجو الافادة يا اخوان كان عندي عملية بيع  مجنون 13400 ووقف الخسارة كان 134.68 بتاريخ 23 -2-2011 الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت الرياض الصفقة اغلقت والسعر لم يصل اليها ارجو افادتي بوضع شارت واعلى سعر وصله وشكرا

 عليكم السلام
تفضل والتعليق على الشارت

----------


## kobra

مشكور على الرد اخي العزيز انت تقول الهاي 13460  يعني لم يصل للسعر انا وضعته 134,685 المفروض وال للو يجب ان يكون13451

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> مشكور على الرد اخي العزيز انت تقول الهاي 13460  يعني لم يصل للسعر انا وضعته 134,685 المفروض وال للو يجب ان يكون13451

 ان وضعته على 134.68 فستقفل الصفقة لانه ان كان السبريد 8 نقاط  فستقفل الصفقة عند وصول السعر الى 134.60  وان كان السبريد اقل من 8 نقاط فالمفروض الصفقة لن تقفل
يجب ان تعمل حساب السبريد دائما ان اردت الستوب مثلا 134.68 فضع الرقم عند 134.76 ان كان السبريد 8 نقاط

----------


## kobra

كم السبريد على المجنون فى شركة اف اكس سي ام

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> كم السبريد على المجنون فى شركة اف اكس سي ام

 انا فتحت حساب تجريبي الان وجربت ووجدت ان السبريد 5 نقاط

----------


## طاغور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من اراد المتاجرة بالف دولار فقط هل يفضل ان يكون حسابه حساب ستاندر ام ميني ام ميكرو ؟؟؟؟
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> من اراد المتاجرة بالف دولار فقط هل يفضل ان يكون حسابه حساب ستاندر ام ميني ام ميكرو ؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
هذا يعتمد علي خبرة المتداول نفسه وقناعته بالربح , أفضل شىء ان للتداول بهذا المبلغ الا تتجاوز نسبة الخسارة 30$ في كل صفقة ولذلك الأفضل ان يكون  الحساب ميكرو ب10 سنت لكل نقطة ويمكن زيادة عدد العقود تدريجيا ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## غاوي تداول

*اخواني الاعزاء  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
انا عندي رغبه لدخول هذا العالم المثير والتداول بالعملات 
ولكني احترت من كثرة الاراء فاتمنى من اصحاب الخبره 
والتجربه ان يوضوحوا لنا شركات الوساطة الموثوق بها 
والافضل منها حتى نكون نحن المبتدئين على يقين عندما
نحول الاموال وتكون بدايتنا في الاطار الصحيح ولا نقع 
في ايدي شركات الوساطه النصابه ولكم جزيل الشكر*

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم.
يعطيهم العافيه مشرفينا الاكارم..
ممكن سؤال, انا اريد ان اشحن رصيدي,هل يكون بنفس الطريقه التي حولت بها للحساب أول مره عند فتحه.
اي بنفس العنوان ونفس المعلومات التي بعثت عليها في اول مره حين فتح الحساب.
مشكوووووور لجهودكم الجباره في منتدانا العزيز

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> السلام عليكم.
> يعطيهم العافيه مشرفينا الاكارم..
> ممكن سؤال, انا اريد ان اشحن رصيدي,هل يكون بنفس الطريقه التي حولت بها للحساب أول مره عند فتحه.
> اي بنفس العنوان ونفس المعلومات التي بعثت عليها في اول مره حين فتح الحساب.
> مشكوووووور لجهودكم الجباره في منتدانا العزيز

 عليكم السلام اخي
نعم بنفس الطريقة وبنفس المعلومات
وفقك الله وتحت امرك في اي استفسار

----------


## Ahmed_vip

الف الف شكر و ان شاء الله اكون عند حسن الادارة و اكون متداول ناجح فى الفوركس دعاوتكم و شكرا :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> بغيت اسال انا صراحة ماقدر اكون متواجده بشكل دائم عالنت وجائتني رسالة خاصه باحدى المنتديات لشخص يعطي توصيات مدفوعه وله خبره فوق ال 10 سنين وربحه اليومي 130 دولار بشرط يكون المبلغ المستخدم 10000 دولار 
> وصراحة انا ما املك هالمبلغ ولا استطيع انا اثق بهذا الشخص لكن هل تنصحني ان اخذ توصيات يوميا خاصه اني لا استطيع دراسه وضع السوق ولا التحليلات الخ الخ الخ ولا يسمح لي وقتي اليومي ان اكون متواجده عالنت ساعات ؟ 
> وهل التوصيات تعني التطبيق مني فقط  
> وشكررررررررا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صراحة لا أنصحك أختي بالعمل علي التوصيات بدون ان يكون لك رأيك ونظرتك الخاصة , يمكنك فقط الاستئناس بهذه التوصيات انما تطبيقها بدون اي خبرة امر خطير , والا يجب ان تجربيها علي حساب تجريبي لفترة لا تقل عن شهريين متتاليين للتقييم واذا أردتي توصيات يمكنك الدخول الي القسم الخاص بالتوصيات لدينا بالمنتدي وحاليا يوجد به قوانين تنظيمية ممتازة لتقييم المواضيع والتوصيات تفضلي هذا الرابط :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f37.html 
ومن ناحية التعلم أنصحك ب   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/ 
إقرأي تدريجيا في السوق وتعرفي علي التحليل الفني وتابعي معنا في القسم العام ان شاء الله سيكون لدينا موضوع خاص بالتطبيق والمناقشة للإخوة المبتدئين ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *اخواني الاعزاء  
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> انا عندي رغبه لدخول هذا العالم المثير والتداول بالعملات 
> ولكني احترت من كثرة الاراء فاتمنى من اصحاب الخبره 
> والتجربه ان يوضوحوا لنا شركات الوساطة الموثوق بها 
> والافضل منها حتى نكون نحن المبتدئين على يقين عندما
> نحول الاموال وتكون بدايتنا في الاطار الصحيح ولا نقع 
> في ايدي شركات الوساطه النصابه ولكم جزيل الشكر*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل أخي العزيز  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## طاغور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
> هذا يعتمد علي خبرة المتداول نفسه وقناعته بالربح , أفضل شىء ان للتداول بهذا المبلغ الا تتجاوز نسبة الخسارة 30$ في كل صفقة ولذلك الأفضل ان يكون  الحساب ميكرو ب10 سنت لكل نقطة ويمكن زيادة عدد العقود تدريجيا ... 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 مشكورة يا اخت رانيا على ردك 
تحياتي

----------


## karim yahia

شكرا على ماتقدموه من جهد

----------


## _DUNYA_

لو سمحتى يا اخت رانيا  انا الى شهر بحاول احول فلوس على فوكسل لاسجل فيها بس ما راضيين يقبلوا التحويل الا عن طريق البنك و البنوك عنا فى قمة التخلف مو راضية تحولى فلوس  اذا ممكن اسم اى شركة موثوقة و محترمة مثل فوكسل بس بتقبل التحويل عن طريق الوسترن يونيون  و اكون من الشاكرين .

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> لو سمحتى يا اخت رانيا  انا الى شهر بحاول احول فلوس على فوكسل لاسجل فيها بس ما راضيين يقبلوا التحويل الا عن طريق البنك و البنوك عنا فى قمة التخلف مو راضية تحولى فلوس  اذا ممكن اسم اى شركة موثوقة و محترمة مثل فوكسل بس بتقبل التحويل عن طريق الوسترن يونيون  و اكون من الشاكرين .

 اسمحي لي ارد عليك اخي فادي
بالنسبة لي والله لا اعلم اي شركة تقبل الويستر يونيون 
اخبرني من اي دولة انت لكي تمنعك البنوك من التحويل

----------


## _DUNYA_

انا من قطاع غزة / رفح   يوجد تقيد ذهبت الى خمس بنوك  .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحتى يا اخت رانيا  انا الى شهر بحاول احول فلوس على فوكسل لاسجل فيها بس ما راضيين يقبلوا التحويل الا عن طريق البنك و البنوك عنا فى قمة التخلف مو راضية تحولى فلوس  اذا ممكن اسم اى شركة موثوقة و محترمة مثل فوكسل بس بتقبل التحويل عن طريق الوسترن يونيون  و اكون من الشاكرين .

 مرحبا أخي فادي / 
من فضلك إرسل رقم تليفونك والمواعيد المناسبة للتواصل معك وإن شاء الله سيقوم متخصص من خدمة العملاء بالمتداول العربي بالإتصال بك ومساعدتك بخصوص التحويل الي شركة افكسول وهذا علي البريد التالي / [email protected]
وغالبا أعتقد سيكون التحويل بالفيزا كارد هو حل هذه المشكلة ...
اما بخصوص شركة أخري تتعامل بالويسترن يونيون لم أتعامل الحقيقة مع شركة تتعامل به ولكن يوجد FXDD  أسمع انها جيدة وتتعامل مع PAYPAL اذا كنت مهتما يمكن ان تجري عنها المزيد من البحث قبل قرار فتح الحساب ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## _DUNYA_

بتشكرك كتير يا اخت رانيا بس انا فى تواصل مع فريق الدعم فى المنتدى و الصحيح الاخوة ما قصروا حاولوا يساعدونى بس ما زبط الموضوع  .. هينى بحاول و ربنا يجيب الى فيه الخير .بالنسبة لموضوع الفيزا اعتقد يجب المرور عبر البنك لعمل فيزا مو هيك  ..هاى قصة اعقد من الاولى لانى سالت فيها  .هاى قرارات حكومية امنية ..لسة القذافى أهون من الى عنا .. و اللبيب بالاشارة ................... على العموم شكرا لجهودك .

----------


## اخوكم في الله

الله يسهل امورك اخي فادي 
بالنسبة للفيزا نعم صحيح يجب ان تعملها عن طريق البنك بالتاكيد

----------


## البشمهندس

لو سمحت اخى انا لما بحول برنامج الميتاتريد للغة العربية بيجى بلغة غريبة  
ثانيا انا دخلت على برنامج الشركة اللى بعمل معها لاقيت عقد اللى بنصف دولار للنقطة اللى بعدو عشرة دولار للنقطة كيف اجد عقد واحد دولار للنقطة وشكرا

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> لو سمحت اخى انا لما بحول برنامج الميتاتريد للغة العربية بيجى بلغة غريبة  
> ثانيا انا دخلت على برنامج الشركة اللى بعمل معها لاقيت عقد اللى بنصف دولار للنقطة اللى بعدو عشرة دولار للنقطة كيف اجد عقد واحد دولار للنقطة وشكرا

 السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للغة البرنامج فوالله لم استعمل العربية من قبل ولكن المفروض تتغير بمجرد اختيارك للغة العربية
جرب احذف البرنامج واعد تنصيبه واختر اللغة العربية  
بالنسبة لعقد 1 دولار للنقطة فطبق كما في الصورة التالية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحت اخى انا لما بحول برنامج الميتاتريد للغة العربية بيجى بلغة غريبة  
> ثانيا انا دخلت على برنامج الشركة اللى بعمل معها لاقيت عقد اللى بنصف دولار للنقطة اللى بعدو عشرة دولار للنقطة كيف اجد عقد واحد دولار للنقطة وشكرا

  

> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة للغة البرنامج فوالله لم استعمل العربية من قبل ولكن المفروض تتغير بمجرد اختيارك للغة العربية
> جرب احذف البرنامج واعد تنصيبه واختر اللغة العربية  
> بالنسبة لعقد 1 دولار للنقطة فطبق كما في الصورة التالية

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم/ 
بالنسبة لحجم العدق كما تفضل أخي في الله توفيق ووضحها لك ويجب ان تكون الشركة تسمح بالتداول بعقود ميني 1 $ لكل نقطة ... 
ثانيا بالنسبة لمشكلة اللغة هذا بسبب وجود مشكلة بترميز اللغة بالويندوز لديك وحلها  
الذهاب الي Start من علي اليسار 
ثم Control Panel 
ثم من اليمين ستجد ايقونة الكرة الأرضية وبجوارها Date, Time ,Language  اضغط عليها 
ثم   
ثم اختر من هذه النافذة اللغة العربية  
قم باعادة تشغيل الويندوز او عمل ريستارت وستختفي المشكلة ان شاء الله... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## karim yahia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندى شوية اسئلة... 
عندى فى الميتا تريدر لايظهر الذهب والبترول فاين أجدهم؟؟ 
ماهى الفترة المناسبة للتدريب على الديمو حتى أكون جاهزا للمدولة بالحقيقى؟؟ 
لماذا لا ارى فى موضوعات التحليل الكلاسيكى استخدام مؤشرات ام انها لا تعتبر من الكلاسيكيات؟؟ 
ولماذا الشموع ليست شائعة جدا؟؟ 
هل من الممكن ان اعتمد على الكلاسيكى فقط؟؟ 
كيف اتعلم التحليل الاساسى؟؟ 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بتشكرك كتير يا اخت رانيا بس انا فى تواصل مع فريق الدعم فى المنتدى و الصحيح الاخوة ما قصروا حاولوا يساعدونى بس ما زبط الموضوع  .. هينى بحاول و ربنا يجيب الى فيه الخير .بالنسبة لموضوع الفيزا اعتقد يجب المرور عبر البنك لعمل فيزا مو هيك  ..هاى قصة اعقد من الاولى لانى سالت فيها  .هاى قرارات حكومية امنية ..لسة القذافى أهون من الى عنا .. و اللبيب بالاشارة ................... على العموم شكرا لجهودك .

 ياهلا بك اخي فادي/ 
بالفعل يجب ان تحصل عليها عن طريق البنك , هل هي ممنوعة ايضا؟ الفكرة ان الفيزا ستقوم بالتحويل من منزلك ولست في حاجه لتقديم سبب التحويل اذا كان هذا مايمنع ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عندى شوية اسئلة... 
> عندى فى الميتا تريدر لايظهر الذهب والبترول فاين أجدهم؟؟  بعض شركات الوساطة لا توفر التداول علي الذهب والبترول لذا قد لا تجدهم في بعض البرامج عموما لتتأكد اتبع الخطوات التالية لاظهار جميع الازواج والمعادن المتاحة للتداول:  
> ماهى الفترة المناسبة للتدريب على الديمو حتى أكون جاهزا للمدولة بالحقيقى؟؟  3-6 شهور تحقيق ربح تراكمي بمعني ان مجمل ال3 شهور يكون ربح حتي لو احد الشهور كان خاسرا يكون ربح الشهرين الأخرين أكبر ...  
> لماذا لا ارى فى موضوعات التحليل الكلاسيكى استخدام مؤشرات ام انها لا تعتبر من الكلاسيكيات؟؟ 
> لان التحليل الكلاسيكي يعتمد علي الترندات والشموع والنماذج والمؤشرات جزء من التحليل الفني وليس الكلاسيكي  
> ولماذا الشموع ليست شائعة جدا؟؟  بالعكس شائعة ومهمة جدا ولكن لا يعتمد عليها بشكل مفرد وتجدها دائما تطبق مع مجموعة اخري من ادوات التحليل لتعطي مصداقية اكبر ... 
> هل من الممكن ان اعتمد على الكلاسيكى فقط؟؟  نعم  
> كيف اتعلم التحليل الاساسى؟؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  ستجد الفقرة الاخيرة تتحدث عن التحليل الأساسي وكيفية تعلمه  
> شكرا جزيلا

 الإجابة بالإقتباس 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## karim yahia

جزاك الله خيرا استاذة رانيا

----------


## karim yahia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
سؤال  
ما هو limit order

----------


## karim yahia

سؤال اخر  *يظهر فى السعر عندى 5 ارقام بعد العلامة العشرية 
كيف اجعلها اربعة ارقام فقط 
شكرا جزيلا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> سؤال  
> ما هو limit order

 تفضل      

> سؤال اخر  *يظهر فى السعر عندى 5 ارقام بعد العلامة العشرية 
> كيف اجعلها اربعة ارقام فقط 
> شكرا جزيلا*

 هذا يعني ان الشركة لديك الخانات تقدم الأسعار بخمس خانات عشرية وهذا يعتمد علي نظام الشركة ولا يمكن تغييره للأسف , وحسب مافهمت ان الحساب ديمو اذا يمكنك فتح حساب ديمو في شركة اخري مثل ALTRDAE, FXSOL  العلامات فيها 4 فقط وليست 5 ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## العيد سفيان

السلام عليكم 
أنا مبتدأ جدا في عالم الفوركس  
فعندي هذا السؤال ، لكي تعلم في عالم الفوركس ، هل تعمل على برنامج أو على موقع ؟؟

----------


## dr.tamer

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار لاحظ في الميتا تريدر على منصة اف اكس دي دي انه لا يمكنني وضع امر شراء معلق اذا كان مؤشر السعر  تحت الامر والبيع ايضا فهل هذا من المنصة ام من طبيعة برنامج ميتا تريدر وشكرا لكم

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ايهم الافضل والاكثر نجاح والاكثر استخدام عند المتضاربين 
التداول على استراتيجية رسم الترند او الفايبوناتشي 
وشكرا

----------


## أح ــــمد

كل الشكر على جهودكم المبذولة يا إخوان

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ايهم الافضل والاكثر نجاح والاكثر استخدام عند المتضاربين 
> التداول على استراتيجية رسم الترند او الفايبوناتشي 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي العزيز 
أرجو توضيح سؤالك أكثر لاني لم أفهمه جيدا , 
بشكل عام الترند والفيبوناتشي من الادوات المهمة التي أنصحك ان تستخدمها دائما

----------


## فوركس 4

اهلا اخت رانيا  
كيفك ان شاء الله تمام 
اخت رانيا سؤالي عن الاكثر اهميه والأكثر استخدام لدى المضاربين بالفوركس 
هل هوا خطوط الترند ام الفايبوناتشي 
يعني اقصد الاكثر اهميه ومصداقيه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اهلا اخت رانيا  
> كيفك ان شاء الله تمام 
> اخت رانيا سؤالي عن الاكثر اهميه والأكثر استخدام لدى المضاربين بالفوركس  
> هل هوا خطوط الترند ام الفايبوناتشي 
> يعني اقصد الاكثر اهميه ومصداقيه

 ياهلا اخي العزيز / 
الاثنين مهمين ولكن كل شىء وله إستخدامه وفائدته ,
خطوط الترند تستخدم كمستويات دعم ومقاومة متحركة ونقدر نستفيد من ملامسة السعر لها بالشراء في الترند الصاعد والبيع في الترند الهابط وأيضا عندما يكسرها السعر ,
بينما مستويات الفيبوناتشي تستخدم لمعرفة اماكن انتهاء التصحيحات لاستغلالها في عمليات الشراء في اتجاه الترند الصاعد او البيع في الترند الهابط وهي ايضا مستويات دعم ومقاومة ..
لا غني لك كمحلل عن الاثنين وتطبيقهم علي الشارت ...
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## البشمهندس

السلام عليكم اخت رانيا لو فية شركة موجود على موقعها انها مسجلة فى fsa واريد ان اعرف مصداقية التسجيل بهذة الهيئة 
كيف اعرف وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اخت رانيا لو فية شركة موجود على موقعها انها مسجلة فى fsa واريد ان اعرف مصداقية التسجيل بهذة الهيئة 
> كيف اعرف وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا اخي العزيز 
عن طريق موقوع الهيئة البريطانية الرقابية تفضل الرابط  http://www.fsa.gov.uk/Pages/register/index.shtml 
اضغط علي Search our register  
وهذا الرابط المباشر لها /: http://www.fsa.gov.uk/register/home.do 
فقط قم باضافة اسم الشركة او رقم التسجيل الموجود بموقعها الرسمي واذا مسجلة سيظهر لك كل شىء عنها وقت التسجيل وكل ماتبحث عنه من معلومات عنها ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## همس

*ارجو افادتي انا لست خبيره بسوق الفوركس انا عندي عمليه بيع من 1.3630 وعندي خساره 360 دولار وعملت هيدج في 1.3975
لتخوف الصوعد اكثر هل دا قرار صح ولا افك الهيدج ارجو مساعدتي ولو في اي حل ممكن تفدوني بي اخواتي*

----------


## al_naser

السلام عليكم..................عندي سؤالين
هل يمكن ان تظل الصفقه حتى شهر او سنه مفتوحه دون ان تغلق ام انها  تغلق بنهايه الاسبوع مهما كان الامر وان كانت تظل  مفتوحه هل عليها فوائد؟
ماهي افضل شركه وساطه ممتازه الخدمات وتقدم بونص ممتاز؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *ارجو افادتي انا لست خبيره بسوق الفوركس انا عندي عمليه بيع من 1.3630 وعندي خساره 360 دولار وعملت هيدج في 1.3975
> لتخوف الصوعد اكثر هل دا قرار صح ولا افك الهيدج ارجو مساعدتي ولو في اي حل ممكن تفدوني بي اخواتي*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكي الله اختي الكريمة / 
تمت الاجابة علي سؤالك بموضوع /  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t108994-170.html 
بالنسبة لرأي الشخصي ليست لي خبرة كبيرة بعمليات الهيدج لاني لا استخدمه ولكن أري ان تراقبي المستويات الحالية وتابعي معنا لانها مناطق انعكاس متوقعة ان شاء الله ويمكن ان تغلقي الشراء منها علي نقطة دخول او مكسب بسيط وتعكسيه الي بيع للتبريد سنراقب ان شاء الله 1.4000 ماحولها لاتخاذ القرار لانه في حال اختراق 1.4040 سيستهدف 1.4280 ثم 1.4400 .. 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم..................عندي سؤالين
> هل يمكن ان تظل الصفقه حتى شهر او سنه مفتوحه دون ان تغلق ام انها  تغلق بنهايه الاسبوع مهما كان الامر وان كانت تظل  مفتوحه هل عليها فوائد؟
> ماهي افضل شركه وساطه ممتازه الخدمات وتقدم بونص ممتاز؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تمت الاجابة علي السؤالين بالموضوع الاخر ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## همس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياكي الله اختي الكريمة / 
> تمت الاجابة علي سؤالك بموضوع /  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t108994-170.html 
> بالنسبة لرأي الشخصي ليست لي خبرة كبيرة بعمليات الهيدج لاني لا استخدمه ولكن أري ان تراقبي المستويات الحالية وتابعي معنا لانها مناطق انعكاس متوقعة ان شاء الله ويمكن ان تغلقي الشراء منها علي نقطة دخول او مكسب بسيط وتعكسيه الي بيع للتبريد سنراقب ان شاء الله 1.4000 ماحولها لاتخاذ القرار لانه في حال اختراق 1.4040 سيستهدف 1.4280 ثم 1.4400 .. 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 جزاكي الله خير اختي علي اهتمامك وانا موجوده معكم للمتابعه نظرا لخبرتي القليله في الفوركس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاكي الله خير اختي علي اهتمامك وانا موجوده معكم للمتابعه نظرا لخبرتي القليله في الفوركس

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله , تشرفي وتنوري وان شاء الله هتغلقيها علي ربح بس راقبي المستويات الحالية لليورو زي كما اتفقنا لانها مستويات متوقع ان يهبط منها واي اشارة انعكاس اغلقي الشراء .. 
موفقة ان شاء الله ...

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخ عبد الكريم والحمد لله على عودتك وان شاء الله تكون بخير انت والاخ غنيم ..ان شاء الله شدة وتزول ...................اخي ارجوا ان توضحلي نقطة شغلتني بعض الوقت واردت رايك فيها وهي مايسمى بالاقتران الفلكي ماهو هذا الاقتران وما علاقته بالفوركس ارجوا النصح وشكرا

----------


## eltrras

ممكن \حد يعطينى استراتيجيات للنفط كى ادرسها
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## tskdream

كيف أجعل مؤشر ما يظهر فى نافذة مستقلة؟أخوانى الآعزاء لدى أكثر من مؤشر أرغب فى وضعهم معهم فى نافذة سعرية مستقلة مثل النافذة الموجود بها مؤشر zigzag فى الشارت المرفق ، ولكن عند سحب أحدهم إلى الناقذة المرغوبة لا يستجيب ويظهر فقط على الشارت الرئيس. ماذا على أن أفعل لكى يظهر فى هذه النافذة عند سحبة إليها؟ شكرا مقدما ،،،،

----------


## البشمهندس

ممكن اعرف كيف اطبع الصفقات اللى قمت بفتحها الموجودة فى account history  كى اطبعها على الجهاز 
وشكرا

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> ممكن اعرف كيف اطبع الصفقات اللى قمت بفتحها الموجودة فى account history  كى اطبعها على الجهاز 
> وشكرا

 احفظها اولا في الجهاز عن طريق SAVE A REPORTثم قم بعد ذلك بطبعها بالطريقة المعتادة

----------


## al_naser

السلام عليكم اريد رايكم 
اي الشركه من هؤلاء فيها الدعم ممتاز و باللغه العربيه ان اراد الواحد يستفسر منهم 
وكذلك فتح حساب مصغر اسلامي وفيها مميزات اخرى من فرق اسبيرد وغيره 
FXDD    او      FXCM        او            FX SOLUTIONS    او غير هؤلاء ان وجد.

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> السلام عليكم اريد رايكم 
> اي الشركه من هؤلاء فيها الدعم ممتاز و باللغه العربيه ان اراد الواحد يستفسر منهم 
> وكذلك فتح حساب مصغر اسلامي وفيها مميزات اخرى من فرق اسبيرد وغيره 
> FXDD    او      FXCM        او            FX SOLUTIONS    او غير هؤلاء ان وجد.

 من حيث الدعم العربي والسبريد ف fxdd  افضل وانصحك بها 
وايضا افكسول ايضا جيدة 
انصحك باحدهما

----------


## al_naser

عندي سؤال عن الاستوب المتحرك 
لماذا مكتوب في الميتاتريدر ان اقل استوب متحرك هو 15 متحرك لكن في الحقيقه ان البرنامج لايقبل اقل  من 40 نقطه كاستوب متحرك علما ان وجدت هذا لدى شركه fxdd

----------


## al_naser

مشكور  

> من حيث الدعم العربي والسبريد ف fxdd  افضل وانصحك بها 
> وايضا افكسول ايضا جيدة 
> انصحك باحدهما

----------


## _DUNYA_

اولا : السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ثانيا : محتاج مساعدتك يا اخت رانيا  . حاولت كثير اوصل رسالتى لمسئوليين المتداول العربى  بس ما زبط شى معى .
مشكلتى يعنى انا شايف انها معقدة . يا رب يكون على ايديكى حلها .
أنا من الدولة العظمى و التى تسمى قطاع غزة . طبعا انا خسرت كثير مع شركات الفوركس  . طبعا لانى كنت اتعامل مع شركات اى كلام . و كانت تقبل التحويل باى شكل و اى طريقة حتى ولو بالحمام الزاجل 
طبعا مو ذنبى انجبرت اروح لعندها / المهم بعد بحث طويل و مطول لم اجد امامى سوى شركة فوكسل فرع استراليا  و عن طريق المتداول العربى  
طبعا فوكسل ما بتقبل الا تحويل بنكى او فيزاكارد 
بعد تقريبا ما ذهبت لاغلب البنوك عنا / و هذه قرارات عامة للكل  / ممنوع فتح اى حساب جديد  / ولو تم تجاوز هذه النقطة / ممنوع التحويل من و الى الخارج  
المهم/
انا محتاج جدا انى افتح حساب مع فوكسل باى طريقة  . بيتى مهدوم من الحرب الاخيرة و محتاج ابنيه  فيا ريت تتواصلى مع الادارة يمكن يكون فى حل الى   او ترشحولى اى شخص امين  احوله فلوس وهو يفتح باسمه ويكون اله نسبة على التحويل مثلا ولكن عن طريق المنتدى  . مع انى قربت اصل لقناعة انه ما فى حل  و لكن بقول محاولة اخيرة . العيشة اصلا كلها بتيأس و شكرا الك .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اولا : السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> ثانيا : محتاج مساعدتك يا اخت رانيا . حاولت كثير اوصل رسالتى لمسئوليين المتداول العربى بس ما زبط شى معى .
> مشكلتى يعنى انا شايف انها معقدة . يا رب يكون على ايديكى حلها .
> أنا من الدولة العظمى و التى تسمى قطاع غزة . طبعا انا خسرت كثير مع شركات الفوركس . طبعا لانى كنت اتعامل مع شركات اى كلام . و كانت تقبل التحويل باى شكل و اى طريقة حتى ولو بالحمام الزاجل 
> طبعا مو ذنبى انجبرت اروح لعندها / المهم بعد بحث طويل و مطول لم اجد امامى سوى شركة فوكسل فرع استراليا و عن طريق المتداول العربى 
> طبعا فوكسل ما بتقبل الا تحويل بنكى او فيزاكارد 
> بعد تقريبا ما ذهبت لاغلب البنوك عنا / و هذه قرارات عامة للكل / ممنوع فتح اى حساب جديد / ولو تم تجاوز هذه النقطة / ممنوع التحويل من و الى الخارج 
> المهم/
> انا محتاج جدا انى افتح حساب مع فوكسل باى طريقة . بيتى مهدوم من الحرب الاخيرة و محتاج ابنيه فيا ريت تتواصلى مع الادارة يمكن يكون فى حل الى او ترشحولى اى شخص امين احوله فلوس وهو يفتح باسمه ويكون اله نسبة على التحويل مثلا ولكن عن طريق المنتدى . مع انى قربت اصل لقناعة انه ما فى حل و لكن بقول محاولة اخيرة . العيشة اصلا كلها بتيأس و شكرا الك .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته/ 
أسأل الله ان يعينك وينصركم ان شاء الله أخي العزيز , أتفهم تماما ماتمر به ,
لكي أكون صريحة معك طلبك صعب بعض الشىء والشخص الوحيد القادر علي مناقشته معك هم فريق خدمة العملاء بالمتداول العربي , ياريت لو ترسل لهم رقمك وهم يتصلو بك وتتناقش معهم بهذا الأمر لانهم القسم المختص وان شاء الله يقدمون لك كل المساعدة الممكنة ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي سؤال عن الاستوب المتحرك 
> لماذا مكتوب في الميتاتريدر ان اقل استوب متحرك هو 15 متحرك لكن في الحقيقه ان البرنامج لايقبل اقل من 40 نقطه كاستوب متحرك علما ان وجدت هذا لدى شركه fxdd

 حياك الله اخي الكريم / 
بالفعل كما تفضلت المفترض ان اقل ستوب متحرك هو 15 نقطة ويمكنك التعديل وزيادته حسب رغبتك , لا اعلم عن FXDD ولكن المفترض انها تعمل بنفس الطريقة ربما يكون هذا الخطأ قد حدث معك بسبب تحرك السعر بسرعة , جرب مرة اخري , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## _DUNYA_

اى فريق خدمة العملاء  . اصلا اول ما لجئت الهم . مشكورين على جهدهم . الاجابات عندهم مكتوبة و جاهزة ما فيها نقاش ولا تفاهم  . كنت بعرف النتيجة ما فى امل . على العموم شكرا جزيلا الك .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اى فريق خدمة العملاء . اصلا اول ما لجئت الهم . مشكورين على جهدهم . الاجابات عندهم مكتوبة و جاهزة ما فيها نقاش ولا تفاهم . كنت بعرف النتيجة ما فى امل . على العموم شكرا جزيلا الك .

 حياك الله اخي فادي / 
اتفهم شعورك ولكن نلتمس العذر لان بعض المشاكل قد لا تكون حلولها متاحة , طلبك بشخص موثوق يفتح حساب باسمه ليس امرا يسيرا ولا معتادا ولا انصحك به بشكل شخصي  
الفكرة التي يمكن ان تساعدك هي اذا لديك اصدقاء تثق فيهم مقيمين خارج غزة ان تقوم بفتح حساب مشترك مع احدهم ويقوم هو بايداع الاموال في الحساب وتتداول عليه انت ومن ثم ترسله الأموال بطريقة اخري ...
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## akram801

السلام عليكم 
إيش في عندكم يا جماعة شركة محترمة بتدعم الحسابات المصغرة بسعر لا يزيد عن 150 $
 و أهم إشي إنها بتكون تدعم الحسابات المصغرة على MT4
وبعدين هل الأوامر المعلقة ممنوعة في حسابات الـ micro ؟

----------


## al_naser

كيف يمكن ان اغير العدد في سعر مؤشر الشارت مثلا سعر الشراء لليورو في شارت  fxdd 
  1,42345وانا اريد ان احذف الخمسه ويصبح هكذا فقط 1,4234 ؟

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> كيف يمكن ان اغير العدد في سعر مؤشر الشارت مثلا سعر الشراء لليورو في شارت  fxdd 
>   1,42345وانا اريد ان احذف الخمسه ويصبح هكذا فقط 1,4234 ؟

 يجب ان تكلم الدعم لشركتك اخي الكريم

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم .. 
(المقصود من كلمة الكسر هنا أننا نتوقف عن عمليات المضاربة بالشورت .. وندخل بعمليات اللنق ) 
ممكن توضح معنى : الشورت ... و اللنق .. ما أمكن مع الشكر الجزيل  .. بحثت عنها ولكن لم أجد  
إجابه واضحة ..

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> السلام عليكم .. 
> (المقصود من كلمة الكسر هنا أننا نتوقف عن عمليات المضاربة بالشورت .. وندخل بعمليات اللنق ) 
> ممكن توضح معنى : الشورت ... و اللنق .. ما أمكن مع الشكر الجزيل  .. بحثت عنها ولكن لم أجد  
> إجابه واضحة ..

 ..
 عليكم السلام اخي الكريم الشورت تعني البيع واللونق تعني شراء

----------


## نسبة فوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أساتذتي الفضلاء 
سؤالي عن مؤشر RSI اذا كان باعدادات 14 .
عند اغلاق الشمعة سوف يعطينا قراءة إما 30 أو 43 أو 55 ..... ما معنى اغلاقه بالنسبة للشمعات السابقة.
وما معنى اعدادات 14  او اعدادات 9 . 
شاكرا ومقدرا لكم
ولو تعطوني مرجع يتكلم عن معادلات RSI 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## النوط

السلام عليكم 
في نموذج السحب توجد خانة لكتابة رقم الحساب ونحن في الكويت حاليا يجب ان نضع رقم الايبان والمتكون من 29 رقم وحرف  وهذه الخانة تقبل 28 رقم فقط فما الحل هل من الممكن كتابتها يدويا ارجوا الافادة
علما ان الشركة فكسول

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> في نموذج السحب توجد خانة لكتابة رقم الحساب ونحن في الكويت حاليا يجب ان نضع رقم الايبان والمتكون من 29 رقم وحرف وهذه الخانة تقبل 28 رقم فقط فما الحل هل من الممكن كتابتها يدويا ارجوا الافادة
> علما ان الشركة فكسول

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا اخي الكريم / 
نعم الأفضل ان تكتبها يدوي طالما لا تقبل الكتروني جميع الأرقام ؟؟؟ 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## مـحـمـد

_GBP/USD_  _مركز البيع 5988 هدف1( 5964 ) هدف2 ( 5941 ) استوب المركز 6045_   _مالمراد من قولهم لقد تفعل البيع الآن  بالرغم من انه لم يصل الى 1.5988  بل ما زال عند 1.6040_  _ما المراد من كلمة تفعل البيع_   _شكرا لكم_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> _GBP/USD_  _مركز البيع 5988 هدف1( 5964 ) هدف2 ( 5941 ) استوب المركز 6045_   _مالمراد من قولهم لقد تفعل البيع الآن بالرغم من انه لم يصل الى 1.5988 بل ما زال عند 1.6040_  _ما المراد من كلمة تفعل البيع_   _شكرا لكم_

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد يكون المقصود هو تم قبول الامر المعلق الذي تم ادخاله ,. 
هل تفعلت الصفقة امامك وتتحرك ؟ ارجو مراجعة خانة Equity  هل هي ثابتة ام متغيرة ؟ 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## al_naser

لم اجد الوقف المتحرك كما شرحتم 
انا اشتغلت على الميتاتريدر fxdd  حساب مصغر مثلا اشتريت eurusd ب 1.4210 ,وسواءعملت استوب متحرك 40 نقاط  (تعتبر 4 نقاط في الحقيقه لانه سعر الميتاتريدر fxdd  مختلف عن  افكسول) مجرد مجرد ما يرتفع اسعر 40نقطه  يرتفع الاستوب لوز مباشره الى سعر الشراء سواء كان الاستوب 100 نقطه اوغيرذلك يعني ليس هناك قيمه للاستوب المتحرك علما اني سمعت ان الاستوب المتحرك يحتاج استب لوز انا جربته مع وبدون استوب لوز وتفعل يعني انه لاقيمه للاستوب لوز في حاله الوقف المتحرك. 
هل من يفسر لي هذا؟ وله جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لم اجد الوقف المتحرك كما شرحتم 
> انا اشتغلت على الميتاتريدر fxdd حساب مصغر مثلا اشتريت eurusd ب 1.4210 ,وسواءعملت استوب متحرك 40 نقاط (تعتبر 4 نقاط في الحقيقه لانه سعر الميتاتريدر fxdd مختلف عن افكسول) مجرد مجرد ما يرتفع اسعر 40نقطه يرتفع الاستوب لوز مباشره الى سعر الشراء سواء كان الاستوب 100 نقطه اوغيرذلك يعني ليس هناك قيمه للاستوب المتحرك علما اني سمعت ان الاستوب المتحرك يحتاج استب لوز انا جربته مع وبدون استوب لوز وتفعل يعني انه لاقيمه للاستوب لوز في حاله الوقف المتحرك. 
> هل من يفسر لي هذا؟ وله جزيل الشكر

 حياك الله اخي الناصر / 
حسب علمي ألية عمل الستوب المتحرك هي التقدم  لمسافة محددة حسب اختيارك كلما تحرك الزوج هذه المسافة  عن السعر الحالي  , بمعني ان السعر الحالي 100 والستوب متحرك 20 سيتفعل الستوب كلما تحرك السعر عن 100 وليس حسب الستوب الثابت الذي وضعته , لذلك نعم يلغي الستوب الثابت حتي لو كان اكبر  اذا تقدم السعر في صالحك ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## al_naser

> حياك الله اخي الناصر / 
> حسب علمي ألية عمل الستوب المتحرك هي التقدم  لمسافة محددة حسب اختيارك كلما تحرك الزوج هذه المسافة  عن السعر الحالي  , بمعني ان السعر الحالي 100 والستوب متحرك 20 سيتفعل الستوب كلما تحرك السعر عن 100 وليس حسب الستوب الثابت الذي وضعته , لذلك نعم يلغي الستوب الثابت حتي لو كان اكبر  اذا تقدم السعر في صالحك ... 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 
الف شكر رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر رانيا

 يااهلا وسهلا اخي الناصر , يسعدني دائما ان اجيب علي استفساراتك  :Eh S(7): ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hsha

عندي استفسار الله يحفظك
لقد اودعت بحسابي بشركة افكسول مبلغ 1000 دولار عن طريقة بطاقتي الاتمانية وعندما طلبت استرجاع المبلغ كما هو بعد عدة عمليات تم ارجاعه بـ 1000 دولار بالضبط بالبطاقة 
وعندما راجعت البنك وجدت اختلاف في سعر الصرف وأفادوني بأي عليا فرق 152 ريال سعودي علما أن الصرف بين الريال والدلار تغيرا بسيطا وطلبت كشف الجساب ففوجئت بأنه سعر الصرف بـ 3.86 علما أن سعر الصرف في البنك 3.75 وتناقشت مع خدمة العملاء البنك وأفادوني أن هذا من الشركة افكسول حيث أنها هذا سعر صرفها لعملة الريال بالدولار
أرجو الافادة لو تكرمتوا

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> عندي استفسار الله يحفظك
> لقد اودعت بحسابي بشركة افكسول مبلغ 1000 دولار عن طريقة بطاقتي الاتمانية وعندما طلبت استرجاع المبلغ كما هو بعد عدة عمليات تم ارجاعه بـ 1000 دولار بالضبط بالبطاقة 
> وعندما راجعت البنك وجدت اختلاف في سعر الصرف وأفادوني بأي عليا فرق 152 ريال سعودي علما أن الصرف بين الريال والدلار تغيرا بسيطا وطلبت كشف الجساب ففوجئت بأنه سعر الصرف بـ 3.86 علما أن سعر الصرف في البنك 3.75 وتناقشت مع خدمة العملاء البنك وأفادوني أن هذا من الشركة افكسول حيث أنها هذا سعر صرفها لعملة الريال بالدولار
> أرجو الافادة لو تكرمتوا

 والله لا ادري اخي ولكن يجب ان تراسل الشركة بهذا الخصوص
تفضل  http://ar.fxsol.co.uk/supportform/default.asp

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي استفسار الله يحفظك
> لقد اودعت بحسابي بشركة افكسول مبلغ 1000 دولار عن طريقة بطاقتي الاتمانية وعندما طلبت استرجاع المبلغ كما هو بعد عدة عمليات تم ارجاعه بـ 1000 دولار بالضبط بالبطاقة 
> وعندما راجعت البنك وجدت اختلاف في سعر الصرف وأفادوني بأي عليا فرق 152 ريال سعودي علما أن الصرف بين الريال والدلار تغيرا بسيطا وطلبت كشف الجساب ففوجئت بأنه سعر الصرف بـ 3.86 علما أن سعر الصرف في البنك 3.75 وتناقشت مع خدمة العملاء البنك وأفادوني أن هذا من الشركة افكسول حيث أنها هذا سعر صرفها لعملة الريال بالدولار
> أرجو الافادة لو تكرمتوا

 يااهلا بك أخي الكريم / 
مشكلة غريبة حقيقة لان حسب معلوماتي الشركة لا تتدخل في سعر صرف العملات فقط تسحب المبلغ الذي تريده بالدولار وتحوله الي عملة بلدك حسب سعر الصرف وقت التحويل , 
أرجو منك أخي الكريم التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي علي البريد التالي :  [email protected] 
وارفاق رقم تليفونك واوقات الاتصال المناسبة لك وان شاء الله الاخوة مايقصرون ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن لو تكرمتو تعطوني اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات بتوقيت السعوديه 
لأنه عندي بشارت الشركه يكون الاغلاق من 7 صباحا 11 صباحا 3 مساء وهاكذا طبعا بتوقيت السعوديه 
في ناس خبروني انا الاغلاق الصحيح يبداء من 8 صباحا بتوقيت السعوديه 
ارجو افادتي وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن لو تكرمتو تعطوني اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات بتوقيت السعوديه 
> لأنه عندي بشارت الشركه يكون الاغلاق من 7 صباحا 11 صباحا 3 مساء وهاكذا طبعا بتوقيت السعوديه 
> في ناس خبروني انا الاغلاق الصحيح يبداء من 8 صباحا بتوقيت السعوديه 
> ارجو افادتي وجزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا يعتمد علي المنصة المستخدمة ., ماهي المنصة المستخدمة لديك وان شاء الله أوضح لك اوقات الاغلاق الخاصة بها ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس 4

ياهلا اخت رانيا  
المنصه المستخدمه هيا الفكسول 
ومشكوره اخت رانيا على جهودك الجباره لمساعدت اخوانك

----------


## الأخ المحب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
   أحبابي الكرام لدي سؤال كيف لي أن ان اتوقع التصحيحات الزمنية والله يحفظكم  ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ياهلا اخت رانيا  
> المنصه المستخدمه هيا الفكسول 
> ومشكوره اخت رانيا على جهودك الجباره لمساعدت اخوانك

 ياهلا بك اخي العزيز / 
بالنسبة لمنصة افكسول تتبع توقيت أمريكا الشرقية وهي تماما كما تفضلت تفتح السابعة صباحا و تغلق ال3 مساءا  
وهذا حسب التوقيت الصيفي الجديد  , في الشتاء تتأخر ساعة وتبدا من 8:00 صباحا كما ذكر لك الاخوة ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس 4

اخت رانيا ولو ازعجتك بأسئلتي يعني هاذا هوا التوقيت الذي يتداول عليه اكثر المضاربين؟ 
اقصد توقيت برنامج افكسول توقيت امريكا الشرقيه 
وجزاكي الله الف خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا ولو ازعجتك بأسئلتي يعني هاذا هوا التوقيت الذي يتداول عليه اكثر المضاربين؟ 
> اقصد توقيت برنامج افكسول توقيت امريكا الشرقيه 
> وجزاكي الله الف خير

 لا بالعكس مافي ازعاج ابدا اسأل كما تريد , وتأكد دائما اننا نسعد بالاجابة علي جميع الاستفسارات , 
نصيحة أفضل منصة اعتمد عليها هي منصة Altrade , توقيتها مظبوط والغالبية العظمي تتاجر بها والافتتاح اليومي لها منتصف الليل , 
تفضل هذا الرابط الخاص بها :  http://www.alforex.com/for-traders/t...-platform.aspx 
يمكنك ان تحلل علي هذه المنصة وتنفذ الصفقات علي المنصة الخاصة بحسابك بشركة الوساطة
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس 4

اختي رانيا تختلف سعر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات واشكال الشمعه كما لاحظت بين شركة Altrade  وشركة الفكسول 
ولاكنها تتفق معها بشمعة الساعه  
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اختي رانيا تختلف سعر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات واشكال الشمعه كما لاحظت بين شركة Altrade وشركة الفكسول 
> ولاكنها تتفق معها بشمعة الساعه  
> وشكرا

 نعم هذا صحيح لان شمعة الساعة مدتها 60 دقيقة وهي واحده بين كل الشركات تبدأ مع كل ساعة جديدة مهما اختلف التوقيت , لكن شمعة الاربع ساعات واليومي تختلف لانها تغلق علي توقيت مختلف بين الشركات , وانصحك اعتماد اغلاقات شموع Altrade لأنها افضل وتتفق مع الاغلاقات التي يعتمدها الغالبية ... 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## kamelfo

ندعوا الله ان يكون الاخ عبد الكريم بخير فلقد طالت غيبته كثيرا اذا كان واحد من الاخوة يعرف عنه اي شيء يخبرنا  :A002:  :A004:

----------


## متفاءل بالخير

صباح الخير.. 
عندي سؤالين.. 
1/ هل من اختصارات كيبورد لأدوات وأزرار برنامج الميتاتريدر؟ 
2/ هل بالإمكان إلغاء الخطوط الناتجة عن القيام بعمل صفقات وإخفاءها من الشارت وهي خطوط تحديد الهدف والوقف والخسارة؟

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> صباح الخير.. 
> عندي سؤالين.. 
> 1/ هل من اختصارات كيبورد لأدوات وأزرار برنامج الميتاتريدر؟ 
> نعم هناك F9 و F8 و F11 الى اخره انت فقط جربهم وسترى بنفسك  
> 2/ هل بالإمكان إلغاء الخطوط الناتجة عن القيام بعمل صفقات وإخفاءها من الشارت وهي خطوط تحديد الهدف والوقف والخسارة؟ * نعم مثلا وضعت خط على الشارت يمكنك حذفه بالضغط عليه مرتين ثم الضغط على الزر الايمن للفارة وبعد ذلك احذفه*

    
الاجابة في الاقتباس اخي

----------


## متفاءل بالخير

> الاجابة في الاقتباس اخي

 شكراً أخي على اجاباتك.. 
بالنسبة للخطوط.. أنا أقصد الخطوط المقطعة التي تظهر بعد قيامنا بالصفقات والتي تحدد السعر الذي قمنا عنده بعمل الصفقة والسعر الذي سيتم أخذ الأرباح عنده.. الخ 
هذه الخطوط.. كيف يمكن إخفاءها؟

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> شكراً أخي على اجاباتك.. 
> بالنسبة للخطوط.. أنا أقصد الخطوط المقطعة التي تظهر بعد قيامنا بالصفقات والتي تحدد السعر الذي قمنا عنده بعمل الصفقة والسعر الذي سيتم أخذ الأرباح عنده.. الخ 
> هذه الخطوط.. كيف يمكن إخفاءها؟

 بصراحة اخي لم افهم اي خطوط تقصد
ان كنت تقصد الخطوط على الشارت فقد بينت لك كيفية ازالتها
اما ان كان غير ذلك فياريت ترفق صورة لكي افهم اكثر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> صباح الخير.. 
> عندي سؤالين.. 
> 1/ هل من اختصارات كيبورد لأدوات وأزرار برنامج الميتاتريدر؟ 
> 2/ هل بالإمكان إلغاء الخطوط الناتجة عن القيام بعمل صفقات وإخفاءها من الشارت وهي خطوط تحديد الهدف والوقف والخسارة؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
بالنسبة لاختصارات الميتاتريدر بالاضافة الي ما تفضل به اخي في الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t113196.html 
ثانيا بخصوص مستويات البيع والشراء علي الميتاتريدر يمكنك ازالتها عن طريق الخطوات التالية      
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## متفاءل بالخير

هذا ما كنت أقصده بالضبط بخصوص خطوط البيع والشراء
شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هذا ما كنت أقصده بالضبط بخصوص خطوط البيع والشراء
> شكراً جزيلاً

 يااهلا وسهلا اخي العزيز  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hakem

_
  الاخت رانيا حياك الله     لى طلب وسؤال 
  هل الاشتراك فى المسابقات يتعارض مع اعطاء التوصيات
    لم ينقل موضوعى للتوصيات للمنتدى العام كقراركم
  سؤالى وطلبى لم يرد عليهم منذ 9/4 مع تحياتى_

----------


## beuty

هل يوجد شركات فوركس تقبل تحويلات ويسترن يونيون وتكون مجربة ومضمونة ؟

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> _
>   الاخت رانيا حياك الله     لى طلب وسؤال 
>   هل الاشتراك فى المسابقات يتعارض مع اعطاء التوصيات
>     لم ينقل موضوعى للتوصيات للمنتدى العام كقراركم
>   سؤالى وطلبى لم يرد عليهم منذ 9/4 مع تحياتى_

 لا اعتقد ابدا ان يتعارض 
وفي انتظار اجابة الاخت رانيا

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> هل يوجد شركات فوركس تقبل تحويلات ويسترن يونيون وتكون مجربة ومضمونة ؟

 على حد علمي الشخصي لا اعرف اي شركة تقبل الدفع بالويستريونيون

----------


## البشمهندس

هل ممكن التحويل عن طريق النت بالفيزا لشركات الوساطة يبقى خطر يعنى تتعرض لهكر او برامج قرصنة تسرق رقم حساب الفيزا 
معلش سؤال تانى 
انا سمعت ان التحويل المال عبر النت موقوف فى مصر الان ما صحة هذا الخبر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> _
>   الاخت رانيا حياك الله     لى طلب وسؤال 
>   هل الاشتراك فى المسابقات يتعارض مع اعطاء التوصيات
>     لم ينقل موضوعى للتوصيات للمنتدى العام كقراركم
>   سؤالى وطلبى لم يرد عليهم منذ 9/4 مع تحياتى_

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالتأكيد لا يتعارض أبدا هذا قسم مختلف تماما , أعتذر لك عن التأخير نظرا لبعض التغيرات الطارئة علي قسم التوصيات سببت بعض التأخير في عملية فتح الحسابات التجريبية ونقل المواضيع وان شاء الله سأقوم بالتواصل معهم الأن بخصوص موضوعك وباذن الله أبشر كل خير , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل يوجد شركات فوركس تقبل تحويلات ويسترن يونيون وتكون مجربة ومضمونة ؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بشكل شخصي لم اجرب اي شركة تتعامل بالويسترن يونيون , بشكل عام تفضل اخي هذه القائمة للشركات التي تتعامل بالويسترن يونيون  Brokers 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل ممكن التحويل عن طريق النت بالفيزا لشركات الوساطة يبقى خطر يعنى تتعرض لهكر او برامج قرصنة تسرق رقم حساب الفيزا 
> معلش سؤال تانى 
> انا سمعت ان التحويل المال عبر النت موقوف فى مصر الان ما صحة هذا الخبر

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السؤال الأول: فعلا هذا الأمر وارد وهذا التحذير دائما تسمعه عندما تتسلم الفيزا من البنك , بشكل عام استخدمتها عدة مرات والحمد لله لم يحدث شىء , المهم هو ان يكون جهازك نظيف وان تأخذ حذرك عند فتح رسائل بريد الكتروني وعدم الدخول الي مواقع او روابط مشبوهة تكون غير متأكد من محتواها مثلا عندما تقوم ببحث عن طريق جوجل او يرسلها اليك احد الاشخاص عبر برامج المحادثات , 
السؤال الثاني : حسب أخر معلومات لدي واخر مرة استخدمت الفيزا بعد الثورة كان كل شىء طبيعي وتعمل بدون مشاكل , للتأكيد أرجو منك التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي علي البريد التالي : [email protected] 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## جراد

*السلام عليكم  
الشيخ عبدالكريم او من ينوب عنه .. 
اود السؤال عن شركة /   GFT http://www.gftforex.com/ 
هل هي ثقة ؟ 
شاكر ومقدر مقدما 
جراد*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم  
> الشيخ عبدالكريم او من ينوب عنه .. 
> اود السؤال عن شركة /   GFT http://www.gftforex.com/ 
> هل هي ثقة ؟ 
> شاكر ومقدر مقدما 
> جراد*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم / 
تفضل هذه التقارير حول أراء المتعاملين مع الشركة /  GFT  GFT 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t47615.html

----------


## hakem

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالتأكيد لا يتعارض أبدا هذا قسم مختلف تماما , أعتذر لك عن التأخير نظرا لبعض التغيرات الطارئة علي قسم التوصيات سببت بعض التأخير في عملية فتح الحسابات التجريبية ونقل المواضيع وان شاء الله سأقوم بالتواصل معهم الأن بخصوص موضوعك وباذن الله أبشر كل خير , 
تحياتي وتقديري     وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 بدون اعتذار ادرك ماتقولين والله الموفق
 بشرك الله بالخير الذى تبشرين به انتى ومن حولك_

----------


## geniusssman

اول مشاركه ليا ف المنتدى الجميل دا . . .  
المهم سوالى هوه  
هل ينفع انى افتح اكتر من حساب ف شركه واحده بنفس البيانات ؟؟ 
يعنى انا عندى حساب ف شركه اف اكس سول . . هل ينفع بنفس البيانات افتح حساب تانى ..  واودع فيه فلوس تانيه ؟؟

----------


## geniusssman

??

----------


## محمد صلاح

> اول مشاركه ليا ف المنتدى الجميل دا . . .  
> المهم سوالى هوه  
> هل ينفع انى افتح اكتر من حساب ف شركه واحده بنفس البيانات ؟؟ 
> يعنى انا عندى حساب ف شركه اف اكس سول . . هل ينفع بنفس البيانات افتح حساب تانى ..  واودع فيه فلوس تانيه ؟؟

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا مرحب بيك  فى منتدانا الغالى  
ردا على سؤالك اخى الفاضل  
على ما اظن انة فعلا ينفع بس البيانات تبقى مضبوطة 
من حقك انك تفتح اكتر من حساب فى نفس  الشركة  
وممكن تأكد اكتر تفصيليا من خدمة العملاء  
دة الميل بتاعهم ممكن تراسلهم والرد بيكون فور السؤال  
أسأل مجرب !!!  [email protected] لك كل الاحترام   :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## geniusssman

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يا مرحب بيك  فى منتدانا الغالى  
> ردا على سؤالك اخى الفاضل  
> على ما اظن انة فعلا ينفع بس البيانات تبقى مضبوطة 
> من حقك انك تفتح اكتر من حساب فى نفس  الشركة  
> وممكن تأكد اكتر تفصيليا من خدمة العملاء  
> دة الميل بتاعهم ممكن تراسلهم والرد بيكون فور السؤال  
> أسأل مجرب !!!  [email protected] لك كل الاحترام

 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## محمد صلاح

> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 لا شكر على واجب اخى   :Eh S(7):

----------


## qsalehss

اخواني عندي سؤال وعمليه حسابيه  
عندي حساب على شركه فيكسول  
الرافعه 1:400      العقود : 3 
الحساب :250$   على اليورو دولار 
النقطه : بدولار        
بعد كم نقطه يضرب المارجن كول ؟  :Boxing:  
ولو ربحت 100 نقطه .. كم سيصبح الحساب ؟  :4:    
والسوال الثاني : نفسه ولاكن العقود  1  ؟  :012:    
وهل تختلف الحسبه من عمله لاخرى 
ارجو  الافاده فانا مبتدي  :016:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخواني عندي سؤال وعمليه حسابيه  
> عندي حساب على شركه فيكسول  
> الرافعه 1:400 العقود : 3 
> الحساب :250$ على اليورو دولار 
> النقطه : بدولار  
> بعد كم نقطه يضرب المارجن كول ؟  
> ولو ربحت 100 نقطه .. كم سيصبح الحساب ؟    
> والسوال الثاني : نفسه ولاكن العقود 1 ؟    
> وهل تختلف الحسبه من عمله لاخرى 
> ارجو الافاده فانا مبتدي

 السؤال الأول : 43 نقطة تقريبا , المارجن المحجوز لكل عقد ميني لديك برافعة 1:400 سيكون 40-35 $ حسب الزوج , مجموع الهامش المحجوز = 3*40= 120 $ تقريبا , يتبقي هامش متاح 130$ يقسم علي 3 = 43 نقطة وكسور ., اذا ربحت 100 نقطة *3 = 300 +250 = 550$ 
السؤال الثاني , طبق نفس الخطوات الموضحة بالسؤال الاول , النتيجة / 210 نقطة يتفعل بعدها المارجن , والربح 100 $ يصبح الحساب 350$ 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## qsalehss

الرافعه 1:400 العقود : 3 
الحساب :250$ على اليورو دولار 
النقطه : بدولار  
بعد كم نقطه يضرب المارجن كول ؟ يعني الجواب بعد 43 نقطه تقفل الصفقه  الف شكر على ردك السريع .. وبالمناسبه انا اتابع مواضيعك وردودك  
التي تدل على حبك للخير والنصح والرد بعلم  
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .. ورزقك من فضله  
اخت  رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الرافعه 1:400 العقود : 3 
> الحساب :250$ على اليورو دولار 
> النقطه : بدولار  
> بعد كم نقطه يضرب المارجن كول ؟ يعني الجواب بعد 43 نقطه تقفل الصفقه  الف شكر على ردك السريع .. وبالمناسبه انا اتابع مواضيعك وردودك  
> التي تدل على حبك للخير والنصح والرد بعلم  
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .. ورزقك من فضله  
> اخت رانيا

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لذوقك وردك , نعم بشكل تقريبي 43 نقطة وتغلق الصفقات ويتبقي برصيدك فقط قيمة الهامش المحجوز , 
الاجابة تقريبية لان المارجن المحجوز يختلف من زوج الي اخر ومن شركة الي اخري , لذا اردت ان اعطيك المتوسط ,
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## qsalehss

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لذوقك وردك , نعم بشكل تقريبي 43 نقطة وتغلق الصفقات ويتبقي برصيدك فقط قيمة الهامش المحجوز , 
> الاجابة تقريبية لان المارجن المحجوز يختلف من زوج الي اخر ومن شركة الي اخري , لذا اردت ان اعطيك المتوسط ,
> تحياتي وتقديري

 *لا نستغني عن نصائح الكبار 
فعلا كنت فاهم غلط في هالموضوع والان اتضحة الرؤيه  
شكرا جزيلا سيدتي*   :A110:

----------


## البشمهندس

كيفية عمل باك تيست على مؤشر لمعرفة نتائجة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

[QUOTE=qsalehss;2059788]*لا نستغني عن نصائح الكبار 
فعلا كنت فاهم غلط في هالموضوع والان اتضحة الرؤيه  
شكرا جزيلا سيدتي* 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم ,  
يسعدني دائما الاجابة علي اي استفسار  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيفية عمل باك تيست على مؤشر لمعرفة نتائجة

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي مهندس   Click Here 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## البشمهندس

هل يجب عند السحب تكون مفيش صفقات مفتوحة

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> هل يجب عند السحب تكون مفيش صفقات مفتوحة

  
نعم افضل اكيد
اقفل صفقاتك واطلب السحب وبعد ان يتم السحب ابدا المتاجرة من جديد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل يجب عند السحب تكون مفيش صفقات مفتوحة

  

> نعم افضل اكيد
> اقفل صفقاتك واطلب السحب وبعد ان يتم السحب ابدا المتاجرة من جديد

 السلام عليكم 
كما تفضل اخي في الله الافضل ان لا يكون هناك صفقات مفتوحة ولكن ليس شرطا اذا لديك مارجن كافي ولن يأثر علي الصفقة المفتوحة يمكن تقديم طلب السحب , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## جن جنا

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه 
أبي طريقة إدراج التمبلت بالشارت لو سمحتوا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> يعطيكم العافيه 
> أبي طريقة إدراج التمبلت بالشارت لو سمحتوا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم  
اولا نقوم باضافة ملف التمبلت بامتداد TPL  الي ملفات البرنامج وذلك عن طريق  نسخ ملف التمبلت واضافته الي مف التمبلت بالبرنامج وذلك عن طريق فتح قسم C  بالويندوز ثم اختيار اسم البرنامج مثلا ALTRADE  ثم Templates ملف  
ادراج التمبلت علي الشارت تفضل اتبع الصور   
ثم قم باختيار التمبلت من القائمة واضغط عليه

----------


## جن جنا

مشكوووووووره وماقصرتي  
تحيااااااااااااتي لك

----------


## اخوكم في الله

> مشكوووووووره وماقصرتي  
> تحيااااااااااااتي لك

 
تامرنا اخي
انا والاخت رانيا تحت امرك

----------


## rabab9

ممكن معلومات عن الفيبوناتشى ؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن معلومات عن الفيبوناتشى ؟؟

  
تفضلي اختي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/63

----------


## krim

من فظلك مادا تقول في شركه elite brokers llc

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> من فظلك مادا تقول في شركه elite brokers llc

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ارجو اضافة موقع الشركة لاني لم اسمع عنها سابقا ولم اوفق في البحث عنها لذا ارجو التأكد من الاسم وارفاق الموقع الخاص بها , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## krim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
معضرة اسم الشركة   elite brokers fx     
تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

  

> معضرة اسم الشركة elite brokers fx      تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  نفس النتيجة اخي الكريم , الشركة غير معروفة حتى جوجل نفسه لم يعثر عليها  بحث جوجل  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## albarqi

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن شركو وساطة موثوقة من خلال خبرتكم, على ان يكون قيمة الرفع فيه كبير مع سبريد قليل... فارجوا المساعدة من الاخوة و الاخوات ممن لهم خبرة  
و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم

  

> ابحث عن شركو وساطة موثوقة من خلال خبرتكم, على ان يكون قيمة الرفع فيه كبير مع سبريد قليل... فارجوا المساعدة من الاخوة و الاخوات ممن لهم خبرة   و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  ارجو منك الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تجده مفيد في عملية الاختيار ,  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html  عن نفسي افضل شركة تعاملت معها حتى الان FXSOL رافعة 1:400 , سبريد ثابت ويمكنك البحث عنها لمزيدا من المعلومات , واتمنى ان شاء الله الاخوة يفيدونك بتجربتهم عن الشركات  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## albarqi

لك الشكر موصل يا اخت رانيا .... الله يحتسبه في ميزان حسناتك على هالجهد الجبار 
و السلام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لك الشكر موصل يا اخت رانيا .... الله يحتسبه في ميزان حسناتك على هالجهد الجبار 
> و السلام

 يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي البكري , جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## krim

الشكر موصل يا اخت رانيا
اود السؤال عن شركة iلأفضل     decascopy et fxpro
 الله يحتسبه في ميزان حسناتك على هالجهد الجبار 
و السلام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الشكر موصل يا اخت رانيا
> اود السؤال عن شركة iلأفضل decascopy et fxpro
> الله يحتسبه في ميزان حسناتك على هالجهد الجبار 
> و السلام

 بارك الله فيك أخي Krim ,  
في  رأي الشخصي ارشح Dukascopy أكثر بلا شك,  لكن حسب معلوماتي  الى الأن لم توفر الشركة حسابات اسلامية خالية من الفوائد ومتوقع ان يتم توفيرها في وقت قريب هذا العام ارجو التحقق من هذه النقطة اولا والبحث عن الشركة أكثر 
وهذه بعض المواضيع التي تتحدث عنها بالمنتدى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t91943.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23467.html

----------


## krim

لك الشكر  يا اخت رانيا

----------


## dodi271

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تواصلت مع شخص عنده خبره بالتداول بالفور كس على اساس انه يشتغل بحسابى وله نسبه من الارباح السؤال هنا هل يستطيع هذا الشخص ان يسحب من رصيد الحساب بدون علمى؟ لانه اخبرنى انه لايستطيع السحب من الحساب سوى صاحب الحساب فقط 
والسؤال الثانى ماهى نسبه الارباح التقريبيه اذا فرضنا انى راح ابداء بـ10الاف لانه اخبرنى امكانيه مضاعفه المبلغ خلال فتره بسيطه وكذا امكانيه خساره بفتره بسيطه هل هذا ممكن؟ لانى صراحه لااعرف شى بالمجال هذا وخايف من النصب لانى لااعرف هذا الشخص سوى علاقه نت بيننا 
جزاكم الله الف خير
وشاكر لكم جميعا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لك الشكر يا اخت رانيا

 يااهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم Krim    

> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> تواصلت مع شخص عنده خبره بالتداول بالفور كس على اساس انه يشتغل بحسابى وله نسبه من الارباح السؤال هنا هل يستطيع هذا الشخص ان يسحب من رصيد الحساب بدون علمى؟ لانه اخبرنى انه لايستطيع السحب من الحساب سوى صاحب الحساب فقط 
> والسؤال الثانى ماهى نسبه الارباح التقريبيه اذا فرضنا انى راح ابداء بـ10الاف لانه اخبرنى امكانيه مضاعفه المبلغ خلال فتره بسيطه وكذا امكانيه خساره بفتره بسيطه هل هذا ممكن؟ لانى صراحه لااعرف شى بالمجال هذا وخايف من النصب لانى لااعرف هذا الشخص سوى علاقه نت بيننا 
> جزاكم الله الف خير
> وشاكر لكم جميعا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته / 
- السؤال الأاول : نعم لا يمكن لمدير الحساب السحب من حسابك اذا كان باسمك لان صاحب الحساب فقط هو من يستطيع السحب من الحساب , 
- السؤال الثاني : الربح يعتمد على طريقة عمل المدير للحساب ونسبة المخاطرة التي يستخدمها بكل صفقة ويفضل ان تطلب منه عدم المخاطرة بنسبة تتعدى 3% من رأس المال بمجموع الصفقات بالمرة الواحدة و اذا الخسارة تعدت 30% من راس المال انصحك ان تقوم بايقاف تفويض الادارة فورا منعا لخسارة الحساب 
تفضل هذا الموضوع يهمك بخصوص ادارة الحسابات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67130.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ....عندي اقتراح وهو فتح قسم خاص بالبنوك بكل انواعها العادية والالكترونية وكل ما يتعلق بها لان لها علاقة قوية بينها وبين تداول الاسهم والفوركس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ....عندي اقتراح وهو فتح قسم خاص بالبنوك بكل انواعها العادية والالكترونية وكل ما يتعلق بها لان لها علاقة قوية بينها وبين تداول الاسهم والفوركس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي كامل 
ان شاء الله سوف أحرص على ايصال اقتراحك للادارة لكي يتم دراسة امكانية تنفيذه 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## البشمهندس

انا اخذت بونص من شركة بس مش اسلامى ازاى اتفادى رسوم التبيت بتوقت مصر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا اخذت بونص من شركة بس مش اسلامى ازاى اتفادى رسوم التبيت بتوقت مصر

 ماتترك اي صفحة مفتوحة الى الساعة 11:00 بعد منتصف الليل للأمان

----------


## البشمهندس

> ماتترك اي صفحة مفتوحة الى الساعة 11:00 بعد منتصف الليل للأمان

 طيب وابدا امتى ا فتح الصفقات الجديدة فى اليوم التالى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> طيب وابدا امتى ا فتح الصفقات الجديدة فى اليوم التالى

 للأمان بعد 12 ونصف منتصف الليل , الفكرة بس انك تترك ساعة ونصف او ساعتين عشان الامان وفروق التوقيت ,  
هي رسميا بتنزل منتصف الليل تماما الساعة 12:00

----------


## al_naser

ايهما افضل شركه من حيت التحليل والمصداقيه اوالسمعه  والدعم fxdd او altrade

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ايهما افضل شركه من حيت التحليل والمصداقيه اوالسمعه  والدعم fxdd او altrade

 اخي الناصر 
شركة التريد الغالبية تستخدم فقط منصتها للتحليل وليس لفتح حساب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65683.html 
FXDD   
تفضل هذه المواضيع التي تتحدث عنها بالمنتدى للإطلاع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...earchid=882468

----------


## al_naser

> اخي الناصر 
> شركة التريد الغالبية تستخدم فقط منصتها للتحليل وليس لفتح حساب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65683.html 
> FXDD   
> تفضل هذه المواضيع التي تتحدث عنها بالمنتدى للإطلاع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...earchid=882468

 الف شكر اخت رانيا  
الرابط الاخر معطل 
اخت رانيا انا معرفش ليه تفضلوا في التحليل altrade عن fxdd رغم ان الاثنتين تفتحان عند الساعه 0:00 يمكن تقولي لي ليه؟  
 يمكن تقولي لي ماتعرفيه بشكل عام  عن شركه fxdd؟

----------


## _fady_

السلام عليكم / اخت رانيا لو ممكن شو افضل المؤشرات حسب خبرتك و اكتبيلى أفضلها الى ممكن انى اعتمد عليها فى التداول  ...بعدين شو افضل شى لليورو دولار انا كنت اعمل على شارت ال5 دقائق شو رايك ما الافضل و هل فى موعد ثابت شهريا للبيانات الاقتصادية الضخمة و المؤثرة و متى بالضبط  و كيف الحساب الصحيح لنسبة الصفقة من راس المال  و شكرا ....

----------


## _fady_

و هل حسب علمك فى زوج آخر افضل من اليورو دولار فى التداول  يعنى يكون زوج هادى شوية فى الحركة  ما هو الافضل .. حسب خبرتك ..

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ...من فضلكم انا عن موضوع فيه دراسة كاملة ومفصلة عن حساب نسبة المخاطرة...كل مايخصها  وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر اخت رانيا  
> الرابط الاخر معطل 
> اخت رانيا انا معرفش ليه تفضلوا في التحليل altrade عن fxdd رغم ان الاثنتين تفتحان عند الساعه 0:00 يمكن تقولي لي ليه؟  
>  يمكن تقولي لي ماتعرفيه بشكل عام  عن شركه fxdd؟

 لأن التريد أقدم من FXDD  , فتم الإعتماد عليها اولا وحدث نوع من الثقة في التحليل عليها من صدق الشموع وهكذا  
بالنسبة لافكس دي دي لم أتعامل معهم بشكل شخصي وأغلب الأراء عنهم كانت ممتازة جدا الى فترة قريبة لاحظت بعض الشكاوى من المتعاملين معها خاصة بتنفيذ الأوامر والأفضل ان تقرأ المواضيع التي تحدثت عنها بنفسك لتكون عنها صورة شاملة ويمكنك ذلك عن طريق خاصية البحث  https://forum.arabictrader.com/search.php 
فقط قم بنفس الخطوات الموضحة بالصورة وستظهر لك كافة المواضيع التي تحدثت عن الشركة ان شاء الله    
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم / اخت رانيا لو ممكن شو افضل المؤشرات حسب خبرتك و اكتبيلى أفضلها الى ممكن انى اعتمد عليها فى التداول  ...بعدين شو افضل شى لليورو دولار انا كنت اعمل على شارت ال5 دقائق شو رايك ما الافضل و هل فى موعد ثابت شهريا للبيانات الاقتصادية الضخمة و المؤثرة و متى بالضبط  و كيف الحساب الصحيح لنسبة الصفقة من راس المال  و شكرا ....

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي فادي 
بالنسبة لي لا أعتمد مؤشرات في التداول أبدا الا فقط في استخراج الدايفرجنس ,  والمتوسطات السعرية أستخدمها للإستئناس بها وتأكيد النظرة الكلاسيكية وليست بشكل أساسي وبشكل عام افضل جدا تقاطعات 1متوسط 10 مع 20  أسي  لتحديد الإتجاه , 
وبشكل عام اذا كنت تبحث عن مؤشر للإعتماد عليه بشكل أساسي  يوجد مؤشر الاخ الفاضل جمال بسيس ممتاز تجده هنا وقد اعتمدت عليه بنفسي لفترة ليست قليلة ونتائجه ممتازة فقط يحتاج لاتقان والاخوة هناك لن يقصرو معك في اى مساعدة في تعلم الطريقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html     

> و هل حسب علمك فى زوج آخر افضل من اليورو دولار فى التداول  يعنى يكون زوج هادى شوية فى الحركة  ما هو الافضل .. حسب خبرتك ..

 اليورو ممتاز وأفضل زوج أرشحه لك ولكن يحتاج لمرونة وهدوء في التعامل , فقط حاول أن تقرأ حركة السعر وتتصرف معها وليس ضدها والتزم فقط وعن تجربة شخصية بأقصى نسبة خسارة تسمح بها بالصفقة الواحده 3% اي اذا كنت تستخدم حساب ب1000$ فأقصى خسارة تقبلها هي 30$ اي 300 نقطة ميكرو او 30 ميني وان يكون ستوب صفقاتك اقبل من نسبة الربح يعني اذا الستوب 30 يكون الهدف لا يقل عن 45 -60 نقطة , اذا التزمت بهاتين النقطتين باذن الله لن ترى مارجن كول أبدا , لان كل خسارة سيتم تعوضيها حتى لو كنت من اصل كل 3 صفقات تخسر 1 , 
أتمنى أكون أفدتك واذا لديك اى استفسار اخر ارجو منك الا تتردد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ...من فضلكم انا عن موضوع فيه دراسة كاملة ومفصلة عن حساب نسبة المخاطرة...كل مايخصها  وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي الكريم أتمنى هذه المواضيع تلبي طلبك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27002.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118732.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t67095.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t43047.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## al_naser

> لأن التريد أقدم من FXDD  , فتم الإعتماد عليها اولا وحدث نوع من الثقة في التحليل عليها من صدق الشموع وهكذا  
> بالنسبة لافكس دي دي لم أتعامل معهم بشكل شخصي وأغلب الأراء عنهم كانت ممتازة جدا الى فترة قريبة لاحظت بعض الشكاوى من المتعاملين معها خاصة بتنفيذ الأوامر والأفضل ان تقرأ المواضيع التي تحدثت عنها بنفسك لتكون عنها صورة شاملة ويمكنك ذلك عن طريق خاصية البحث  https://forum.arabictrader.com/search.php 
> فقط قم بنفس الخطوات الموضحة بالصورة وستظهر لك كافة المواضيع التي تحدثت عن الشركة ان شاء الله    
> تحياتي وتقديري

 الف شكر على هذه المعلومه القيمه

----------


## _fady_

مشكورة اخت رانيا على مجهودك الرائع و الواضح قى المنتدى....

----------


## kamelfo

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذه الخدمة  :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر على هذه المعلومه القيمه

  

> مشكورة اخت رانيا على مجهودك الرائع و الواضح قى المنتدى....

  

> شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذه الخدمة

 
يااهلا وسهلا بكم , 
يسعدني دائما الإجابة على جميع إستفساراتكم  
بارك الله فيكم 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## albarqi

السلام عليكم ..... سؤال الى الاخت رانيا 
اي موقع هو اكثر مصداقية بخصوص الاجندة الاقتصادية (Forex Calander) 
و شكرا

----------


## al_naser

والله تعبت من البحث والتحميل البيانات التاريخيه صحيحه كامله دائما هناك نقص في بعض الشهور او الايام او الساعات اوالدقائق ايش الحل ؟
رغم اني طبقت جميع الخطوات التي قراتها في المنتدي دون فائده والعيب هو نقص من مصدر البيانات ولهذا هي تسبب اخطاء جسيمه مع اغلب الاكسبيرتات.
كيف يمكن ان اجعل الميتاتريدر يفتح ملف نوعtxt على الشارت لانه ما اعرفه انه يفتح من نوع hst وهل يمكن احول الملف من صيغه txt الى  hst؟ http://www.forexite.com/default.html  http://www.forextester.com/data/datasources.html http://www.fxdd.com/en/mt1m-data.html http://ratedata.gaincapital.com/ http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/engli...v_data_export/

----------


## kamelfo

ممكن روابط فيها دراسة عن مايسمى بالحاجز النفسي  وبالتفصيل  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ghalayini

السلام عليك اخ عبدالكريم
عند تواجد اكتر من خبر هام متلا
على عملة الusd  وفي نفس الاوقات
واردنا الدخول مع احدالعملات مع الدولار
فكيف يكون ثاثير الخبر لصالح التداول
(sell or buy) علما انه يوجد خبر 
bad)و(good) لاخبار ال دولار
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ..... سؤال الى الاخت رانيا 
> اي موقع هو اكثر مصداقية بخصوص الاجندة الاقتصادية (Forex Calander) 
> و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بشكل شخصي أعتمد المفكرة اللإقتصادية للمتداول العربي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event
وموقع فوركس فاكتوري www.forexfactory.com 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> والله تعبت من البحث والتحميل البيانات التاريخيه صحيحه كامله دائما هناك نقص في بعض الشهور او الايام او الساعات اوالدقائق ايش الحل ؟
> رغم اني طبقت جميع الخطوات التي قراتها في المنتدي دون فائده والعيب هو نقص من مصدر البيانات ولهذا هي تسبب اخطاء جسيمه مع اغلب الاكسبيرتات.
> كيف يمكن ان اجعل الميتاتريدر يفتح ملف نوعtxt على الشارت لانه ما اعرفه انه يفتح من نوع hst وهل يمكن احول الملف من صيغه txt الى  hst؟ http://www.forexite.com/default.html  http://www.forextester.com/data/datasources.html http://www.fxdd.com/en/mt1m-data.html http://ratedata.gaincapital.com/ http://www.dukascopy.com/swiss/engli...v_data_export/

 أهلا وسهلا أخي الناصر 
إستفسارك يفضل ان يتم اضافته بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات فهم أكثر خبرة بأمور الأكسبرتات وكيفية تهيئة الإكسبرت لاخراج نتائج دقيقة ,  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن روابط فيها دراسة عن مايسمى بالحاجز النفسي  وبالتفصيل

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64541.html 
وهذه اجابة جوجل  Click here

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليك اخ عبدالكريم
> عند تواجد اكتر من خبر هام متلا
> على عملة الusd  وفي نفس الاوقات
> واردنا الدخول مع احدالعملات مع الدولار
> فكيف يكون ثاثير الخبر لصالح التداول
> (sell or buy) علما انه يوجد خبر 
> bad)و(good) لاخبار ال دولار
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم 
كما تعلم البيانات الإقتصادية بشكل يكون أثرها تراكمي وعادة عندما تتجمع عدة بيانات مع بعض يكون أحدها أكثر تأثيرا على حركة الزوج من البقية حسب نتيجته هل جاءت حسب المتوقع ام قريبة منه بنسبة مقبولة أم بعيدة تماما وصادمة , 
عادة عندما يكون هناك اكثر من خبر على عملة بنفس الاهمية وبنتائج متناقضة هذا يسبب حركات متذبذبة للزوج صعودا وهبوطا الي ان يستقر باتجاه محدد  
أنصحك بالإطلاع عل خدمة تعلم الفوركس وقراءة المؤشرات الإقتصادية للدول الأساسية مثل امريكا واوروبا وأستراليا لتكوين خلفية عن أهمية كل خبر واثره   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/ 
وايضا المفكرة الإقتصادية تم تطويرها مؤخرا بحيث انه عند الضغط على الخبر يظهر لك معلومات خاصة عنه وعن اهميته للمتداول  
بعد الضغط عليها تظهر التفاصيل  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...ails/276/20347

----------


## al_naser

> أهلا وسهلا أخي الناصر 
> إستفسارك يفضل ان يتم اضافته بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات فهم أكثر خبرة بأمور الأكسبرتات وكيفية تهيئة الإكسبرت لاخراج نتائج دقيقة ,  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html

  مشكوره

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

_  من فترة طويلة لم أدخل لأسأل هنا ...
 الله يطمنا عليك أخى عبد الكريم ... وربنا يبارك فى أخونا محمد العزب وأختنا رانيا ... 
سؤالى بخصوص الصور المرفقة فى المشاركات ... 
ما هى طريقة ارفاق صورة فى مشاركة بحيث يتم تكبيرها وتصغيرها على نفس صفحة الموضوع ؟؟؟ 
هل هناك حفظ للصورة بامتداد معين لذلك ؟؟ أم طريقة رفعها مختلفة ؟؟ أم العيب بالجهاز عندى ؟؟  
وجزاكم الله خيراً  _

----------


## kamelfo

سمعت كثير من المحللين يرددون جملة ......العسر قد كسر مستوى الحاجز النفسي ......فلم افهم ذلك فمامعنى ذلك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> _  من فترة طويلة لم أدخل لأسأل هنا ...
>  الله يطمنا عليك أخى عبد الكريم ... وربنا يبارك فى أخونا محمد العزب وأختنا رانيا ... 
> سؤالى بخصوص الصور المرفقة فى المشاركات ... 
> ما هى طريقة ارفاق صورة فى مشاركة بحيث يتم تكبيرها وتصغيرها على نفس صفحة الموضوع ؟؟؟ 
> هل هناك حفظ للصورة بامتداد معين لذلك ؟؟ أم طريقة رفعها مختلفة ؟؟ أم العيب بالجهاز عندى ؟؟  
> وجزاكم الله خيراً  _

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي أبو ياسين  
حاليا خاصية تكبير وتصغير الصور المرفقة غير متاحة , الصور يتم ارفاقها بحجم مصغر وعند الضغط عليها تتفح بحجم اكبر في نافذة صغيرة , 
وتفضل اخي هذه طريقة الشرح والتحكم في الصور المرفقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107561.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سمعت كثير من المحللين يرددون جملة ......العسر قد كسر مستوى الحاجز النفسي ......فلم افهم ذلك فمامعنى ذلك

 الحاجز السعري النفسي المقصود به المستويات السيكولوجية التي تبدأ ب00 او 50  
تفضل هذا الموضوع يوضحها اكثر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t39235.html 
وايضا المستويات النفسية  لاحظت انها تكون عادة في الارقام المميزة مثلا 1.6060 للكيبل يعد مستوى نفسي و 1.6600 , 1.4040 , 1.4400 وهكذا

----------


## أبــو يـاسـيـن

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي أبو ياسين  
حاليا خاصية تكبير وتصغير الصور المرفقة غير متاحة , الصور يتم ارفاقها بحجم مصغر وعند الضغط عليها تتفح بحجم اكبر في نافذة صغيرة , 
وتفضل اخي هذه طريقة الشرح والتحكم في الصور المرفقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107561.html 
تحياتي وتقديري   شكراً جزيلاً أختى رانيا وجزاك الله خيراً ...._

----------


## maelhabashy

انا عايز اتعلم ازاي ابدا في المجال دا   :Regular Smile:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> _  شكراً جزيلاً أختى رانيا وجزاك الله خيراً ...._

 يااهلا وسهلا بك . 
جزانا الله وايا كم ان شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا عايز اتعلم ازاي ابدا في المجال دا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم 
بداية أنصحك بقراءة كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة للتعرف على ألية العمل بهذا السوق وأركانه الرئيسية ويمكنك تحميل النسخة المختصرة منه عن طريق الرابط التالي  النسخة المختصرة من كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة 
ثانيا : يوجد حاليا ورشة تدريبية لتعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي يشرفني ان تنضم الينا بها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## _fady_

السلام عليكم/
عندى استفسار مهم يا اخت رانيا 
كما تعلمين انا حسابى الان لا يوجد به رصيد /
و لن اشحن رصيدى فى فوكسل استراليا على الاقل قبل شهرين او ثلاثة
المهم عندى  ...
هل يتم حسابى مفتوح الى ما شاء الله
أو يتم اغلاق الحساب بعد فترة اذا لم يتم شحنه و استخدامه
او ما العمل لعدم اغلاق الحساب
و شكرا على كل شيى
.............

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم/
> عندى استفسار مهم يا اخت رانيا 
> كما تعلمين انا حسابى الان لا يوجد به رصيد /
> و لن اشحن رصيدى فى فوكسل استراليا على الاقل قبل شهرين او ثلاثة
> المهم عندى  ...
> هل يتم حسابى مفتوح الى ما شاء الله
> أو يتم اغلاق الحساب بعد فترة اذا لم يتم شحنه و استخدامه
> او ما العمل لعدم اغلاق الحساب
> و شكرا على كل شيى
> .............

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي فادي 
نعم ان شاء الله يظل مفتوح بدون تغيير واذا طالت المدة يتحول فقط الى وضع غير نشط ويظل موجود عند شحن الرصيد مرة اخرى يعود للوضع النشط دون ان تقوم بأى خطوة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## _fady_

شكرا جزيلا لك اخت رانيا

----------


## lahcen

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،اخواني أنا فرد جديد في المنتدى،-عازم أن أدخل إلى عالم الفوركس,بحول الله .عندي تخوفات كبيرة منها:انني جديد جدا في الميدان, فقط عندي معلومات جد بسيطة من الدورة الأساسية التي اقامها أحد المشرفين في المتداول العربي.ليس لدي أدنى خبرة في مجال الفوركس.و كدلك أحس انني تايه وسط مجموعة من المفاهيم و المصطلحات.لا أعرف من أين أبدا.أفيدوني وأرشدوني باراك الله فيكم.أريد نصايح من أصحاب الخبرة ألدين جربوا الفوركس.كما أن مسالة حلال أم حرام تخيفني.

----------


## lahcen

كدلك هل أفتح حساب تجريبي أم أفتح حساب ب-500 دولار،وأبدا مباشرة ب المتاجرة والتعلم في نفس الوقت مع العلم أنا المتداول العربي ستخصص لي شخص عنده تجربة ليساعدني0 من وقت ل أخر.أم أن الحساب التجريبي أفضل.بارك لله في الجميع والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،اخواني أنا فرد جديد في المنتدى،-عازم أن أدخل إلى عالم الفوركس,بحول الله .عندي تخوفات كبيرة منها:انني جديد جدا في الميدان, فقط عندي معلومات جد بسيطة من الدورة الأساسية التي اقامها أحد المشرفين في المتداول العربي.ليس لدي أدنى خبرة في مجال الفوركس.و كدلك أحس انني تايه وسط مجموعة من المفاهيم و المصطلحات.لا أعرف من أين أبدا.أفيدوني وأرشدوني باراك الله فيكم.أريد نصايح من أصحاب الخبرة ألدين جربوا الفوركس.كما أن مسالة حلال أم حرام تخيفني.

  

> كدلك هل أفتح حساب تجريبي أم أفتح حساب ب-500 دولار،وأبدا مباشرة ب المتاجرة والتعلم في نفس الوقت مع العلم أنا المتداول العربي ستخصص لي شخص عنده تجربة ليساعدني0 من وقت ل أخر.أم أن الحساب التجريبي أفضل.بارك لله في الجميع والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخى الكريم معنا 
وضع طبيعي ان تشعر بذلك في البداية لكن ان شاء الله مع الاستمرار والممارسة ستجد كل شىء واضح ومفهوم , 
اذا هناك إمكانية لفتح حساب حقيقي الأن سيكون أمر جيد بشرط ان تنتهي من الدورات وبرامج الإعداد التي تحصل عليها مع الحساب أولا , اي تفتحه وتقوم بتمويله ثم تستخدمه فقط عندما تكون مستعد لذلك ولديك الخبرة اللازمة  
وتفضل هذه المميزات التي تقصدها عند فتح حساب جديد /  مميزات فتح حساب جديد  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ghalayini

السلام عليكم
السؤال المقترح عن البيانات الاقتصادية
الاخبار الهامة حيت يتواجد المتوقع والخبر السابق
 والفعلي ويتواجد كذلك تعديل الخبر السؤال المطروح
ايهما نعتمد الفعلى ام التعديل عند اخذ عملية تداول وقت الاخباروالفرق بينهما ان امكن
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> السؤال المقترح عن البيانات الاقتصادية
> الاخبار الهامة حيت يتواجد المتوقع والخبر السابق
>  والفعلي ويتواجد كذلك تعديل الخبر السؤال المطروح
> ايهما نعتمد الفعلى ام التعديل عند اخذ عملية تداول وقت الاخباروالفرق بينهما ان امكن
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعتمد الفعلي  
ولا يوجد مايمسى تعديل المفكرة الاقتصادية تحتوى 3 خانات و 
النتيجة السابقة 
النتيجة المتوقعة 
النتيجة الفعلية وهي مايتحرك السعر على اثرها ,

----------


## _fady_

عندى سؤال عن برنامج الميتاريدر 4  من وين ممكن اغير حجم اللوت  يعنى بدل ما تكون النقطة بدولار   تكون  ب 10سنت او غير ذلك و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندى سؤال عن برنامج الميتاريدر 4  من وين ممكن اغير حجم اللوت  يعنى بدل ما تكون النقطة بدولار   تكون  ب 10سنت او غير ذلك و شكرا

 
ياهلا اخي فادي 
يجب ان تكون الشركة توفر حجم اللوت الميكرو لتقبل التحويل وهذه هي الطريقة 
اما تضغط CTRRL+O  من لوحة المفاتيح  
أو 
عن طريق اختيار قائمة Tools  ثم Options  ثم Trade

----------


## ابواحمد222

تحيه اختي الكريمه 
ارغب بتغير اسم المعرف ما هي الاجراءات 
وتقبلي الاحترام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تحيه اختي الكريمه 
> ارغب بتغير اسم المعرف ما هي الاجراءات 
> وتقبلي الاحترام

 يااهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم 
حضرتك تقدر تفتح موضوع في الاقتراحات والتواصل مع الادارة وتضع فيه اسم المعرف الجديد المطلوب التغيير اليه وان شاء الله خلال ساعات يتم التغيير 
تفضل رابط قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل مع الادارة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ابواحمد222

> يااهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم 
> حضرتك تقدر تفتح موضوع في الاقتراحات والتواصل مع الادارة وتضع فيه اسم المعرف الجديد المطلوب التغيير اليه وان شاء الله خلال ساعات يتم التغيير 
> تفضل رابط قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل مع الادارة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا اختي الكريمه

----------


## _fady_

لو سمحتى اخت رانيا  بحثت فى المنتدى و فى قوقل و لم اجد كلاما شافيا ..اذا عندك اى معلومات  عن شركة  NordFX يا ريت تفيدينى يمكن يكون عندك طريقة بحث افضل  . و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحتى اخت رانيا  بحثت فى المنتدى و فى قوقل و لم اجد كلاما شافيا ..اذا عندك اى معلومات  عن شركة  NordFX يا ريت تفيدينى يمكن يكون عندك طريقة بحث افضل  . و شكرا

 لانها شركة غير معروفة او غير مشهورة لن تجد عنها مواضيع او مقالات كثيرة سواء هنا او بأي مواقع بشكل عام 
حاول ان تركز مع الشركات المعروفة اخي فادي لا يوجد أكثر منها والمتعاملين معها كثر وخبراتهم كثيرة

----------


## al_naser

اخت رانيا كنت اريد اعرف هل اذا دخلت عقد بيع  على بعد 10 نقاط من سعر السوق وكذلك عقد شراء من الجهه المعاكسه وعلى بعد 10 نقاط اي اي فوق وتحت سعر السوق وليس بنفس  الوقت  باختصار اي عقودمعلقه   على بعد معين من النقاط فوق وتحت سعر السوق......فهل يعتبر هذا هيدج؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا كنت اريد اعرف هل اذا دخلت عقد بيع  على بعد 10 نقاط من سعر السوق وكذلك عقد شراء من الجهه المعاكسه وعلى بعد 10 نقاط اي اي فوق وتحت سعر السوق وليس بنفس  الوقت  باختصار اي عقودمعلقه   على بعد معين من النقاط فوق وتحت سعر السوق......فهل يعتبر هذا هيدج؟

   هلا اخي الناصر  
لا يعتبر هيدج  ان شاء الله , 
الهيدج يكون كلا العقدين من نفس النقطة

----------


## al_naser

> هلا اخي الناصر  
> لا يعتبر هيدج  ان شاء الله , 
> الهيدج يكون كلا العقدين من نفس النقطة

 الف شكر

----------


## krim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود السؤال عن شركة avafx 
الف شكر

----------


## krim

السلام عليكم
اود من فظلكم ان اعرف ماهي الشركات التي تستعمل  الوستر انيون ا والموني كرام
تحياتي وشكرا

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اسال عن نوع الفيزا اذا بفتح حساب حقيقي محيرتني سالفه الفيزا .. يعني هي نفس الفيزا للسفر والتسوق وبالنت او نوع ثاني ولازم يكون المبلغ فيها بالدولار ولا عادي ؟؟ 
وابي اعرف شلون طريقة ارسال بياناتي والاثباتات لشركة فكسول ؟ 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> بغيت اسال عن نوع الفيزا اذا بفتح حساب حقيقي محيرتني سالفه الفيزا .. يعني هي نفس الفيزا للسفر والتسوق وبالنت او نوع ثاني ولازم يكون المبلغ فيها بالدولار ولا عادي ؟؟ 
> وابي اعرف شلون طريقة ارسال بياناتي والاثباتات لشركة فكسول ؟ 
> جزاكم الله خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
ان شاء الله إجابة أسئلتك ستجدها جميعا لدى خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي ويمكنك التواصل معهم عن طريق البريد التالي [email protected]
يمكن مراسلتهم برقم تليفونك ليقوم مختص بالاتصال بك والاجابة عن جميع استفساراتك بخصوص الفيزا, 
وعادة يتم ارسال الاوراق والاثباتات الخاصة بالحساب  الى خدمة العملاء على نفس  البريد الموضح بالأعلى 
أيضا لا تنسى طلب عرض المتداول العربي على الحسابات / عرض المتداول العربي 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> اود من فظلكم ان اعرف ماهي الشركات التي تستعمل  الوستر انيون ا والموني كرام
> تحياتي وشكرا

 وعليكم االسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي الكريم قائمة بالشركات التي تقبل موني بوكر http://www.100forexbrokers.com/moneybookers-brokers 
قائمة بالشركات التي تقبل ويسترن يونيون  http://forex-best-brokers.com/top_fo...ern_union.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود السؤال عن شركة avafx 
> الف شكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي الكريم هذه المواضيع تفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41292.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t119361.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99117.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53693.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27715.html

----------


## krim

الف شكراخت رانيا

----------


## mohamed sallam

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مبركاته اختنا الكريمه /رانيا وجدى
شكرا على ماتقدميه من جهد واضح للاجابه على اسئلة واستفسارات الخوه الافاضل.
سؤالى هو هل توجد شركات تدعم برنامج الميتاتريد على جهاز i-phone
بحيث يمكن متابعة السوق والتحليل وانا خارج البيت والدخول لعمل صفقات .
وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك.
حاولت رفع الملفات (الؤشر + الشرح) للموضوع الذى تدرسينه على الرساله الخاصه ولكن لم استطع فاذا اردت ان ارسله على اميلك
فأرجوا ارساله لى على الخاص.
وشكرا*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamed sallam
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مبركاته اختنا الكريمه /رانيا وجدى
شكرا على ماتقدميه من جهد واضح للاجابه على اسئلة واستفسارات الخوه الافاضل.
سؤالى هو هل توجد شركات تدعم برنامج الميتاتريد على جهاز i-phone
بحيث يمكن متابعة السوق والتحليل وانا خارج البيت والدخول لعمل صفقات .
وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك.
حاولت رفع الملفات (الؤشر + الشرح) للموضوع الذى تدرسينه على الرساله الخاصه ولكن لم استطع فاذا اردت ان ارسله على اميلك
فأرجوا ارساله لى على الخاص.
وشكرا   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمحلي اخي الحبيب ارد عليك في الجزء الخاص بالأيفون 
توجد برامج كثيره لشركات فوركس على الايفون 
ولكن الميتاتريدر على الايفون ليس موجود غير نسخة الميتاتريدر 5 وليس فيها تحليل متابعة أسعار وشارتات فقط 
البرنامج الوحيد الذي وجدت عليه بعض ادوات التحليل من مؤشرات وترند ودعوم ومقاومات
هو برنامج  http://itunes.apple.com/app/trade-in...329476057?mt=8*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مبركاته اختنا الكريمه /رانيا وجدى
> شكرا على ماتقدميه من جهد واضح للاجابه على اسئلة واستفسارات الخوه الافاضل.
> سؤالى هو هل توجد شركات تدعم برنامج الميتاتريد على جهاز i-phone
> بحيث يمكن متابعة السوق والتحليل وانا خارج البيت والدخول لعمل صفقات .
> وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك.
> حاولت رفع الملفات (الؤشر + الشرح) للموضوع الذى تدرسينه على الرساله الخاصه ولكن لم استطع فاذا اردت ان ارسله على اميلك
> فأرجوا ارساله لى على الخاص.
> وشكرا*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم  محمد 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك ودعاءك بارك الله فيك , 
حقيقة لم افهم ماتقصد بالموضوع الذي أدرسه , 
اذا تقصد الورشة التعليمية او اي ورشة خاصة بي يمكن اضافة الشرح والمؤشر اليها مباشرة دون الحاجه لارساله على الخاص , دائما أرحب وأستفيد من اضافات الإخوة معي بالورش , 
شكرا جزيلا لإهتمامك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ابوراشد

اخواني واخواتي الافاضل جزاكم الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخره  
هل ممكن ان يشرح لي احدكم كيفية المتاجره بــ  1%  من رأس المال لانه اختلط علي الامر هل هي واحد في المئه مضروبه في الهامش ام ماذا  ؟   
وشكرا لكم

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوراشد
					  اخواني واخواتي الافاضل جزاكم الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخره  
هل ممكن ان يشرح لي احدكم كيفية المتاجره بــ  1%  من رأس المال لانه اختلط علي الامر هل هي واحد في المئه مضروبه في الهامش ام ماذا  ؟   
وشكرا لكم   تم الرد عليك في هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t124011.html#post2100960*

----------


## البشمهندس

انا على شارت الاربع ساعات عايز اعرف متى ستنتهى شمعة الاربع ساعات اللى امامى  ومتى بدات

----------


## al_naser

اسمع كثيرا عن المضاعفات وهناك طرق كثيره للمضاعفات يمكن ان تقولوا لي او تشرحوا لي افضل طريقه مضاعفات حسب رايكم؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اسمع كثيرا عن المضاعفات وهناك طرق كثيره للمضاعفات يمكن ان تقولوا لي او تشرحوا لي افضل طريقه مضاعفات حسب رايكم؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الناصر 
عن نفسي لا استخدمها لأنها تتطلب دقة كبيرة والا تسببت في خسائر فادحة , وعملي كله عقود عادية بعد تحليل مبسط للسوق , 
تفضل هذه المواضيع ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t74744.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t87459.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t72504.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t79834.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t87693.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t88925.html 
 تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا على شارت الاربع ساعات عايز اعرف متى ستنتهى شمعة الاربع ساعات اللى امامى  ومتى بدات

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عند الوقوف على الشمعة بالماوس أو اضافة خط رأسي عن طريق هذه الأيقونة   
تظهر البيانات الخاصة بها بالأسفل وهذا التوقيت هو موعد اللإفتتاح الخاص بها حسب المنصة تضيف اليه 4 ساعات لتعرف متى تنتهي الشمعة ,
طبعا مهم ان تعرف الفارق بين توقيت البرنامج وتوقيت بلدك مثلا اذا تستهدم ألتريد فهو يبدأ اليوم الساعة 11 مساءا وشمعة الاربع ساعات تبدأ من 11 , 3 , 7  بتوقيت مصر  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## المتنبيx

السلام عليكم 
تمت عملية السحب بدون اذن ما معنى ذللك
6/17/2011 3:49:52 PM Withdrawal Cash $1,024.65 ($100.00) $924.65

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> تمت عملية السحب بدون اذن ما معنى ذللك
> 6/17/2011 3:49:52 PM Withdrawal Cash $1,024.65 ($100.00) $924.65

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي المتنبي رأيت منذ قليل موضوعك بقسم خدمة العملاء وان شاء الله سيتولي مختص الرد عليك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f52.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## al_naser

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا اخي الناصر 
> عن نفسي لا استخدمها لأنها تتطلب دقة كبيرة والا تسببت في خسائر فادحة , وعملي كله عقود عادية بعد تحليل مبسط للسوق , 
> تفضل هذه المواضيع ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t74744.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t87459.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t72504.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t79834.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t87693.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t88925.html 
>  تحياتي وتقديري

 جزاك الله الجنه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاك الله الجنه

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله اخي الناصر 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## al_naser

اخت رانيا 
مثلا  كان عندي عشره الف ثم اصبحت ثلاثين الف يعني الربح عشرين الف........كم تعتبر نسبه الربح بالمائه في هذه الحاله ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا 
> مثلا  كان عندي عشره الف ثم اصبحت ثلاثين الف يعني الربح عشرين الف........كم تعتبر نسبه الربح بالمائه في هذه الحاله ؟

 200%

----------


## البشمهندس

ماهى الشركات اللى توقيت منصتها بتفتح اليوم الجديد الساعه ١١ بتوقيت مصر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ماهى الشركات اللى توقيت منصتها بتفتح اليوم الجديد الساعه ١١ بتوقيت مصر

 Altrade 
windsor

----------


## al_naser

السلام عليكم اخت رانيا 
حبيت اسئل حتى متى يمكن ان تظل الصفقه مفتوحه في الحسابات الاسلاميه دون فوائد ام انها يجب ان تغلق مع نهايه الاسبوع؟ 
وهل يمكن لشخص ان يفتح اكثر من حساب في نفس الشركه وكيف يمكن الدخول الى هذه الحسابات بنفس الوقت ؟ وهل عند فتح حساب اخر يكون هذا الحل مناسب من اجل فتح 100 اوردار اضافيه؟ ؟لانه اخيانا الشركه تسمح بعدد معين من الاوامر ان تبقى مفتوحه في نفس الوقت مثلا 100 اوردار فقط.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اخت رانيا 
> حبيت اسئل حتى متى يمكن ان تظل الصفقه مفتوحه في الحسابات الاسلاميه دون فوائد ام انها يجب ان تغلق مع نهايه الاسبوع؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا اخي الناصر 
هذا الأأمر يرجع لنظام الشركة ولهذا يجب أن تتأكد من الشركة التي بها حسابك لان الأمر يختلف من شركة لأخرى 
شركات مثل افكسول لا تضع اي شروط يمكنك فتح الصفقة كما تريد دون اي تغيير 
شركات اخرى تشترط الاغلاق يوم الجمعة  
شركات اخرى تشترط اغلقا الصفقة خلال 10 أيام والا ستبدأ حساب الفوائد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## al_naser

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ياهلا اخي الناصر 
> هذا الأأمر يرجع لنظام الشركة ولهذا يجب أن تتأكد من الشركة التي بها حسابك لان الأمر يختلف من شركة لأخرى 
> شركات مثل افكسول لا تضع اي شروط يمكنك فتح الصفقة كما تريد دون اي تغيير 
> شركات اخرى تشترط الاغلاق يوم الجمعة  
> شركات اخرى تشترط اغلقا الصفقة خلال 10 أيام والا ستبدأ حساب الفوائد 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 الف شكر اخت رانيا .......ولكن تبقى الجزء  الثاني من السؤال انتظر له اجابه.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر اخت رانيا .......ولكن تبقى الجزء  الثاني من السؤال انتظر له اجابه.

 يااهلا وسهلا بك اخي الناصر , عذرا لم أنتبه للجزء الثاني لانك أضفته بعد ردي  
نعم يمكن للشخص الواحد فتح أكثر من حساب بالشركة , 
بخصوص الخروج من نقطة عدد العقود المحددة ينصح أن تسأل عنها خدمة عملاء الشركة لأني ليست لدي معلومات أكيده بهذا الخصوص  
لكن أتوقع ان كل حساب منفصل سيكون له الحد الخاص به من الأوامر  , وليس للشخص الواحد ,  
 تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## shekamemo

لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف كيفية عمل الشارتات ساعتين او 8 ساعات ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحت انا عايز اعرف كيفية عمل الشارتات ساعتين او 8 ساعات ؟

 تفضل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69599.html

----------


## الفهد المصري

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت عاوز لينك بيانات الموصين والمنصات بتاعتهم علشان اتابعهم ، وكمان بعد دخولي على منصة الموصي اعرف ازاي الصفقات المفتوحة ،،،، وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحت عاوز لينك بيانات الموصين والمنصات بتاعتهم علشان اتابعهم ، وكمان بعد دخولي على منصة الموصي اعرف ازاي الصفقات المفتوحة ،،،، وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بتوقيع صاحب الموضوع توجد البيانات الخاصة بالحساب الخاص به والمنصة المستخدمة , تقوم بالدخول بهذه البيانات ستجد أمامك الصفقات الخاصة به
ايضا اصحاب المواضيع يضعون التوصيات الخاصة بهم بالمواضيع  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الفهد المصري

أنا شاكر ليكي جدا

----------


## الفهد المصري

كنت عاوز اعرف لما اجي افتح حساب في بنك افتح حساب بالدولار ولا الجنية المصري ، وانا امامي بنك الاهلي سوستيه وبنك بيريوس والبنك العربي الافريقي وبنك سي اي بي .
فكنت عاوز اعرف اي من البنوك دي افضل سواء في التعامل وكل شيء .

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفهد المصري
					  كنت عاوز اعرف لما اجي افتح حساب في بنك افتح حساب بالدولار ولا الجنية المصري ، وانا امامي بنك الاهلي سوستيه وبنك بيريوس والبنك العربي الافريقي وبنك سي اي بي .
فكنت عاوز اعرف اي من البنوك دي افضل سواء في التعامل وكل شيء .   خليك بالدولار افضل
و ابعد تماما عن بيريوس و ايه بى سى
بنوك سيئه جدا جدا جدا 
الاهلى سوستيه و السى اى بى و العربى الافريقى محترمين
و خصوصا العربى الافريقى مش مكلف و لا بطئ*

----------


## الفهد المصري

> * 
> خليك بالدولار افضل
> و ابعد تماما عن بيريوس و ايه بى سى
> بنوك سيئه جدا جدا جدا 
> الاهلى سوستيه و السى اى بى و العربى الافريقى محترمين
> و خصوصا العربى الافريقى مش مكلف و لا بطئ*

 الف شكر على التوضيح وانشاء الله هاخد بنصيحتك

----------


## الفهد المصري

كنت عاوز اعرف لو فتحت حساب في البنك الاهلي المصري وارسلت منه تحويل الحساب ، هل هذا البنك كويس في التعاملات دي ولا ايه ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كنت عاوز اعرف لو فتحت حساب في البنك الاهلي المصري وارسلت منه تحويل الحساب ، هل هذا البنك كويس في التعاملات دي ولا ايه ؟

 البنوك الحكومية عادة بتبقى رخمة شوية لكن زي ماقال اخي مصطفي أعتقد سوسيتيه ممتاز وكنت قريت عنه انه كويس قبل كده بالمنتدى , للأسف متعاملتش معاه  بشكل شخصي  
وأنصحك انك وقت ماتفتح الحساب تسأل عن التحويلات لأمريكا هل تستلزم بنك وسيط وتستغرق كم وقت وهكذا وبناءا عليه حدد ., 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفهد المصري
					  كنت عاوز اعرف لو فتحت حساب في البنك الاهلي المصري وارسلت منه تحويل الحساب ، هل هذا البنك كويس في التعاملات دي ولا ايه ؟   الاهلى غالى على الفاضى
لما سالت قوللى 40 دولار
و فرع تانى قالى 120 دولار 
طبعا كلام فارغ 
جرب بنك القاهره
انا حولت منه ب 70 جنيه و الحواله صلت فى 3 ايام فقط         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
البنوك الحكومية عادة بتبقى رخمة شوية لكن زي ماقال اخي مصطفي أعتقد سوسيتيه ممتاز وكنت قريت عنه انه كويس قبل كده بالمنتدى , للأسف متعاملتش معاه  بشكل شخصي  
وأنصحك انك وقت ماتفتح الحساب تسأل عن التحويلات لأمريكا هل تستلزم بنك وسيط وتستغرق كم وقت وهكذا وبناءا عليه حدد ., 
تحياتي وتقديري    اغلب بنوك مصر مباشره مع امريكا
مافيش وسطاء*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * 
> الاهلى غالى على الفاضى
> لما سالت قوللى 40 دولار
> و فرع تانى قالى 120 دولار 
> طبعا كلام فارغ 
> جرب بنك القاهره
> انا حولت منه ب 70 جنيه و الحواله صلت فى 3 ايام فقط   
>  اغلب بنوك مصر مباشره مع امريكا
> مافيش وسطاء*

 بيتكلف مصاريف تحويل كتير بتصل الى 45$ ولما بتسأل عن السبب بيقول بنك وسيط

----------


## pro_trade

السلام عليكم
السوق يفتح يوم الاثنين الساعه 12 ليلا بتوقيت السعودية و عند اكتمال الساعه الثالثه فجرا تكتمل شمعه الاربع ساعات في برنامج الميتاتريدر لشركة فكسول .. و على اساسها بيصير انحراف ساعه لباقي الشموع لنهايه الاسبوع .. هل عندكم معلومة عن السبب؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> السوق يفتح يوم الاثنين الساعه 12 ليلا بتوقيت السعودية و عند اكتمال الساعه الثالثه فجرا تكتمل شمعه الاربع ساعات في برنامج الميتاتريدر لشركة فكسول .. و على اساسها بيصير انحراف ساعه لباقي الشموع لنهايه الاسبوع .. هل عندكم معلومة عن السبب؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا اخي محمد , 
لا اعتمد على منصة ميتاتريدر افكسول كثيرا نظرا لأأنها تتبع توقيت امريكا الشرقية لكن أعتقد السبب هو إختلاف موعد الإفتتاح عن مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق شموع الأربع ساعات لذا مايحدث في اول شمعة هو اعادة تسوية لهذا الفارق ثم تسير الشموع بعدها بشكل منضبط اغلاق وافتتاح جديد كل 4 ساعات

----------


## pro_trade

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا اخي محمد , 
> لا اعتمد على منصة ميتاتريدر افكسول كثيرا نظرا لأأنها تتبع توقيت امريكا الشرقية لكن أعتقد السبب هو إختلاف موعد الإفتتاح عن مواعيد افتتاح واغلاق شموع الأربع ساعات لذا مايحدث في اول شمعة هو اعادة تسوية لهذا الفارق ثم تسير الشموع بعدها بشكل منضبط اغلاق وافتتاح جديد كل 4 ساعات

  شكرا اخت رانيا  
هل هذا بيحصل مع منصه gts كمان؟
هي المشكله انه الواحد لما بيعمل تحليل على منصه افكسول و منصه شركه اخرى بيلاقي فرق و مثلا انا بجرب باستراتيجيه و بلاقي شروطها بتنطبق على منصه افكسول و بتعطيني دخول لكن ما بتنطبق على منصه اخرى و العكس صحيح .. لذلك مرات كثيره بيضرب الستوب و الواحد بيحتار يستخدم اي منصه للتحليل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اخت رانيا  
> هل هذا بيحصل مع منصه gts كمان؟
> هي المشكله انه الواحد لما بيعمل تحليل على منصه افكسول و منصه شركه اخرى بيلاقي فرق و مثلا انا بجرب باستراتيجيه و بلاقي شروطها بتنطبق على منصه افكسول و بتعطيني دخول لكن ما بتنطبق على منصه اخرى و العكس صحيح .. لذلك مرات كثيره بيضرب الستوب و الواحد بيحتار يستخدم اي منصه للتحليل

 GTS  بالنسبة لي تنفيذ صفقات فقط لا غير لا انظر حتى فى نظام الشارت الخاص بها 
الأصح انك تحلل على منصة شركة الافتتاح اليومي لها منتصف الليل احيانا يتقدم/ يتأخر ساعة حسب التوقيت الصيفي والشتوي , وهذه المنصات مثل 
ALtrade , windsor ,fxdd 
لان منصة افكسول توقيتها حسب امريكا الشرقية اليوم الجديد فيها يفتتح 7 صباحا تقريبا بتوقيت مصر لهذا تجد اختلاف طبعا كبير مع المنصات الاخرى.

----------


## pro_trade

انا فعلا باستخدم منصه fxdd  مبتاتريدر للتحليل و بنفذ في فكسول
بصرف النظر عن توقيت المنصه فالمفروض ان تكون فيها كل شمعه كامله علشان نعرف نعمل تحليل بالشكل المطلوب .. طيب حتى سكان امريكا الشرقيه رح يواجهو نفس مشكلتي .. لا يهم فروق التوقيت بين المنصات لكن ما يهم هو ان الشموع تبدا من اول بدايه افتتاح الاسواق بانتظام و تغلق مع نهايه اغلاق الاسواق يوم الجمعه .. طيب كيف موظفين شركة فكسول نفسهم هل بيعملو تحليلات على منصات اخرى و بيطبقو على منصتهم؟ طبعا هذا الكلام غير منطقي .. على كل حال انا الان رح اتحدث معهم على التشات و اشوف شو تفسيرهم للموضوع  
شكرا لك اخت رانيا

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخت رانيا .اود ان استفسر عن شركة InstaForex مارايكم بهذه الشركة ومامدى مصداقيتها ...وشكرا  :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا فعلا باستخدم منصه fxdd  مبتاتريدر للتحليل و بنفذ في فكسول
> بصرف النظر عن توقيت المنصه فالمفروض ان تكون فيها كل شمعه كامله علشان نعرف نعمل تحليل بالشكل المطلوب .. طيب حتى سكان امريكا الشرقيه رح يواجهو نفس مشكلتي .. لا يهم فروق التوقيت بين المنصات لكن ما يهم هو ان الشموع تبدا من اول بدايه افتتاح الاسواق بانتظام و تغلق مع نهايه اغلاق الاسواق يوم الجمعه .. طيب كيف موظفين شركة فكسول نفسهم هل بيعملو تحليلات على منصات اخرى و بيطبقو على منصتهم؟ طبعا هذا الكلام غير منطقي .. على كل حال انا الان رح اتحدث معهم على التشات و اشوف شو تفسيرهم للموضوع  
> شكرا لك اخت رانيا

 حسب معلوماتي جاري حاليا العمل على تعديل توقيت المنصة ليكون الإفتتاح منتصف الليل مثل المنصات الأخرى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم الاخت رانيا .اود ان استفسر عن شركة InstaForex مارايكم بهذه الشركة ومامدى مصداقيتها ...وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لم أتعامل مع الشركة بشكل شخصي وتفضل أخي هذه المواضيع تتحدث عنها اتمنى تكون مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t110767-2.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t123450.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t88516.html 
وللمزيد أرجو إستخدام خاصية البحث بالمنتدى او قسم شركات الوساطة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## gemystores

ما هى افضل المؤشرات التى نعمد عليها بشكل اساسى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ما هى افضل المؤشرات التى نعمد عليها بشكل اساسى

 لا ينصح بالإعتماد على المؤشرات بشكل أساسي لبناء قرار وانما تستخدم بأوقات معينة كإِِشارة تأكيد  
وان كنت ترغب في نظام عمل يعتمد على المؤشرات بدون تدخل منك انصحك بهذا الموضوع حيث أن طريقة العمل تعتمد على مؤشر يحدد اقوى القمم والقيعان   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
>    أحبابي الكرام لدي سؤال كيف لي أن ان اتوقع التصحيحات الزمنية والله يحفظكم  ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل أخي الكريم  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/246 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أساتذتي الفضلاء 
> سؤالي عن مؤشر RSI اذا كان باعدادات 14 .
> عند اغلاق الشمعة سوف يعطينا قراءة إما 30 أو 43 أو 55 ..... ما معنى اغلاقه بالنسبة للشمعات السابقة.
> وما معنى اعدادات 14  او اعدادات 9 . 
> شاكرا ومقدرا لكم
> ولو تعطوني مرجع يتكلم عن معادلات RSI 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل أخي الكريم  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/105

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم .....ممكن احد يتكرم ويشرح لي بالتفصيل عن مايسمى بالتامليت :Doh:

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamelfo
					  السلام عليكم .....ممكن احد يتكرم ويشرح لي بالتفصيل عن مايسمى بالتامليت   تمليت
و لا تمبليت ؟؟*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم .....ممكن احد يتكرم ويشرح لي بالتفصيل عن مايسمى بالتامليت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو توضيح السؤال أكثر لكي تتم الاجابة عليه بشكل سليم 
اعتقد انك تقصد تمبلت او قالب , المقصود به عندما تريد حفظ شارت معين يحتوي على مؤشرات او خطوط معينة تقوم بعمل قالب لها يمكنك استدعائه كلما أردت دون تغيير

----------


## kamelfo

> * 
> تمليت
> و لا تمبليت ؟؟*

 تمبليت    عذرا عذرا عذرا اسف عن الخطا كله بسببه

----------


## kamelfo

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ارجو توضيح السؤال أكثر لكي تتم الاجابة عليه بشكل سليم 
> اعتقد انك تقصد تمبلت او قالب , المقصود به عندما تريد حفظ شارت معين يحتوي على مؤشرات او خطوط معينة تقوم بعمل قالب لها يمكنك استدعائه كلما أردت دون تغيير

 وهناك مشكل اخر لقد قمت بنسخ واحد من التمبلات التي يقدمها الاخوة ..طبعا دون ان افهم ماهو ..وقمت  بتجربته على شارت اليورو دولار فحجب الشارت الاول مما زاد الطين بلا فقلت اسال الاخوة اولا ثم بعد ذلك احل المشكل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وهناك مشكل اخر لقد قمت بنسخ واحد من التمبلات التي يقدمها الاخوة ..طبعا دون ان افهم ماهو ..وقمت  بتجربته على شارت اليورو دولار فحجب الشارت الاول مما زاد الطين بلا فقلت اسال الاخوة اولا ثم بعد ذلك احل المشكل

 ممكن صورة من الشارت كيف يظهر معك ؟ 
لاحظ أحيانا يجب تحميل التمبلت والمؤشرات المرفقة معه لكي يظهر معك تماما كما يظهر مع الإخوة 
ايضا هل قمت باضافته الى الملف الصحيح 
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates 
؟

----------


## abuelbanat

السلام عليكم , ما هي الاجراءات التي من الممكن اتخاذها اذا رفض البروكر تحويل مبلغ لحسابي ,  فرضا ربنا كرمني وعملت مليون جيت اطلبهم رفضوا اعمل ايه؟ سؤوال افتراضي بس دردشة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم , ما هي الاجراءات التي من الممكن اتخاذها اذا رفض البروكر تحويل مبلغ لحسابي ,  فرضا ربنا كرمني وعملت مليون جيت اطلبهم رفضوا اعمل ايه؟ سؤوال افتراضي بس دردشة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تلجأ الى الهيئة الرقابية المسجلة بها الشركة وتقدم شكوى , وطبعا اذا مبلغ كبير يستحق أيضا ان تقوم بتوكيل محامي لرفع قضية ضد الشركة , 
اما الشركات غير المسجلة والمغمورة ليس لها حل لانها لا تخضع لرقابة تحاسبها

----------


## kamelfo

هذا الشارت الحالي

----------


## kamelfo

وهذا الشارت الاول الاصلي

----------


## kamelfo

المشكل هو ............ماهو التمبلت هذا

----------


## kamelfo

> ممكن صورة من الشارت كيف يظهر معك ؟ 
> لاحظ أحيانا يجب تحميل التمبلت والمؤشرات المرفقة معه لكي يظهر معك تماما كما يظهر مع الإخوة 
> ايضا هل قمت باضافته الى الملف الصحيح 
> C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates 
> ؟

 نعم اختي لقد تم اضافته على المسار المذكور

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> نعم اختي لقد تم اضافته على المسار المذكور

 هل تم اضافة جميع  المؤشرات المرفقة مع التمبلت أيضا ؟ 
لأنه اذا لم يتم اضافتها لن يعمل التمبلت بشكل سليم

----------


## kamelfo

> هل تم اضافة جميع  المؤشرات المرفقة مع التمبلت أيضا ؟ 
> لأنه اذا لم يتم اضافتها لن يعمل التمبلت بشكل سليم

 نعم اختي تم اضافة المؤشرات كلها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> نعم اختي تم اضافة المؤشرات كلها

 طيب استاذنك باضافة التمبلت والمؤشر هنا بالمرفقات لأقوم بتجربتها ربما يكون السبب منها

----------


## kamelfo

تفضلي هذا هوالتمبلت

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تفضلي هذا هوالتمبلت

 
المرفق يحتوي على تمبلت فقط دون مؤشرات  
يجب أن يكون هناك مؤشرات مرفقة معه ليعمل بشكل سليم كما الشارت الذي تفضلت بارفاقه بالصفحة السابقة 
هذه المؤشرات يتم اضافتها على الإمتداد التالي ملف Program Files  
ثم Altrade  أو اسم المنصة التي تستخدمها 
ثم Experts 
ثم Indicators

----------


## om youssef

اريد ان اعرف كيفية استعمال الاكيو تشارت على شاشة الgts 
لانى كنت متعودة على الميتاتريدر 4 و لكن سمعت انها gts هى الافضل
فاين اجد شرح الكيو شارت و كيفية استخدامة

----------


## م/عبود

كيفك رانيا ..........انقطع التواصل معكى منذ توقف منتدى الخليج
لعلك بخير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيفك رانيا ..........انقطع التواصل معكى منذ توقف منتدى الخليج
> لعلك بخير

 اهلا وسهلا بك م.عبود 
شكرا جزيلا لسؤالك واهتمامك , الحمد لله كل شىء تمام 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## _fady_

ممكن لو سمحتى يا استاذة رانيا تشرحيلى هاى الاستراتيجية  لانى حابب افهمها صح هى عندى حتكون اسهل من التحليلات و الشارات يا ريت اذا امكن شرح مبسط وواضح مع ارقام عملية ...و شكرا جزيلا لك .. https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125538.html

----------


## ابوفارس1212

السلام عليكم
اولا اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل
عندي استفسار عن FX Solutions  هل بامكاني فتح نص عقد في هذي الشركه
لان عندي العقود من 1-100
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن لو سمحتى يا استاذة رانيا تشرحيلى هاى الاستراتيجية  لانى حابب افهمها صح هى عندى حتكون اسهل من التحليلات و الشارات يا ريت اذا امكن شرح مبسط وواضح مع ارقام عملية ...و شكرا جزيلا لك .. https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125538.html

 مرحبا أخي فادي 
الاستراتيجية للأستاذ جمال عمر هو أفضل من يشرحها وليس أنا معلوماتي عنها بسيطة لأني لا أستخدم الهيدج بالتالي لا أريد ان اضع معلومة ليست صحيحة  
يفضل ان تطلب من صاحب الطريقة  شرح موضح بالأرقام لاحدى العمليات  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## om youssef

استاذة رانيا
انا اعمل على برنامج جى تى اس و شاشتة مع الاكيو شارت
اريد ان اضع افضل المؤشرات التى تساعد على اتخاذ القرار كما هى فى طريقة الوافى مثل مؤشر الماكد و الستوكاستيك و لكنى اجد فى الاكيو شارت كذا مسمى لؤشر الماكد و الاستوك استيك فهل تساعدينى فى معرفة انهى مؤشر اختار كذلك اريد ان اعرف منك فهل من مؤشرات افضل من ذلك لوضعها للمساعدة و شكرا لسعة صدرك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا
> انا اعمل على برنامج جى تى اس و شاشتة مع الاكيو شارت
> اريد ان اضع افضل المؤشرات التى تساعد على اتخاذ القرار كما هى فى طريقة الوافى مثل مؤشر الماكد و الستوكاستيك و لكنى اجد فى الاكيو شارت كذا مسمى لؤشر الماكد و الاستوك استيك فهل تساعدينى فى معرفة انهى مؤشر اختار كذلك اريد ان اعرف منك فهل من مؤشرات افضل من ذلك لوضعها للمساعدة و شكرا لسعة صدرك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم
الماكد موجود تحت خانة Indicator  
Macd Forest 
الستوكاستيك موجود تحت مسمي Stoch Slow  ويمكنك التحكم في المعطيات الخاصة به     
بخصوص المؤشرات لا أعتمد عليها بشكل كبير وافضل ما أهتم به هو استخراج الدايفرجنس عليها واكثر ما أستخدم لذلك  
CCI , Macd , RSI ,Stochastic 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## eslamsmsm

انا سؤالى عايز موضوع لوحده  بس املى فيكو بعد ربنا انا بقالى سنه وكام شهر فى الفوركس اعرف حاجات كتير جدا فيه بس للاسف مش عارف اكسب حتى تجريبى جربت استراتجيات كتير وطرق وافكار كتير وقريت عن حاجات كتير بس مش عارف فيه ايه؟!!
انا فكرت من فتره ابعد عن الفوركس بس مقدرتش
 فلو حد عندوا حل للمشكله ان العيب فين  عندى يقولى انا املى كله فى الفوركس 20-30 نقطه فى اليوم مضمونين فهل ده كتير ياريت الرد على العام او الخاص

----------


## eslamsmsm

انا سؤالى عايز موضوع لوحده بس املى فيكو بعد ربنا انا بقالى سنه وكام شهر فى الفوركس اعرف حاجات كتير جدا فيه بس للاسف مش عارف اكسب حتى تجريبى جربت استراتجيات كتير وطرق وافكار كتير وقريت عن حاجات كتير بس مش عارف فيه ايه؟!!
انا فكرت من فتره ابعد عن الفوركس بس مقدرتش
فلو حد عندوا حل للمشكله ان العيب فين عندى يقولى انا املى كله فى الفوركس 20-30 نقطه فى اليوم مضمونين فهل ده كتير ياريت الرد على العام او الخاص

----------


## korp

ما الذى يتحكم فى سوق الفوركس ؟ هل الفوركس سوق للمضاربين فقط ام التجارة الفعلية بين الدولتين لها دور فى سعر جوز العملات(اليورو بالنسبة اللدولار مثلا) وهل لابنك المركزى لكل الدولتين دور فى التحكم فى سعر العملة أرجو الرد .

----------


## pro_trade

> انا سؤالى عايز موضوع لوحده  بس املى فيكو بعد ربنا انا بقالى سنه وكام شهر فى الفوركس اعرف حاجات كتير جدا فيه بس للاسف مش عارف اكسب حتى تجريبى جربت استراتجيات كتير وطرق وافكار كتير وقريت عن حاجات كتير بس مش عارف فيه ايه؟!!
> انا فكرت من فتره ابعد عن الفوركس بس مقدرتش
>  فلو حد عندوا حل للمشكله ان العيب فين  عندى يقولى انا املى كله فى الفوركس 20-30 نقطه فى اليوم مضمونين فهل ده كتير ياريت الرد على العام او الخاص

 بعد اذن المشرفين اسمحولي اجاوب
اخي الكريم مشكلتك هي في الالتزام 
الحل : 
جيب اي استراتيجيه مجربه و ناجحه 
افتح حساب تجريبي بقيمة المبلغ اللي ناوي تستثمر فيه مستقبلا ( يعني لو ناوي بعد التجريبي تستثمر على الحقيقي ب500 دولار افتح حساب تجريبي ب500 دولار )
طبعا المفروض تقرا الاستراتيجيه كويس و تفهمها كويس و تفهم شروطها و طبيعه العمل عليها .. لا تبدا الممارسه على التجريبي قبل ان تتمكن من فهم الاستراتيجيه بشكل جيد 
بعد هيك ابدا بالتطبيق على الحساب التجريبي و التزم التزام تام بشروط الاستراتيجيه و اياك ان تسمح لرايك ان يخرج عن الالتزام .. رح تقول انه بتكون شايف السعر بينزل و انت شاري طيب تترك الصفقه تخسر ؟ ايوة اتركها تخسر و انتظر لتتحقق شروط صفقه جديدة .. و لما صفقه تربح نقاط اصبر عليها حتى تتحقق شروط الخروج من الصفقه و لا تخرج مبكرا .. اخي خذ الاستراتيجيه و كانها امر عسكري و عليك التنفيذ بدون ما تسمح لمشاعرك ان تؤثر على التطبيق ..
اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح

----------


## eslamsmsm

> بعد اذن المشرفين اسمحولي اجاوب
> اخي الكريم مشكلتك هي في الالتزام 
> الحل : 
> جيب اي استراتيجيه مجربه و ناجحه 
> افتح حساب تجريبي بقيمة المبلغ اللي ناوي تستثمر فيه مستقبلا ( يعني لو ناوي بعد التجريبي تستثمر على الحقيقي ب500 دولار افتح حساب تجريبي ب500 دولار )
> طبعا المفروض تقرا الاستراتيجيه كويس و تفهمها كويس و تفهم شروطها و طبيعه العمل عليها .. لا تبدا الممارسه على التجريبي قبل ان تتمكن من فهم الاستراتيجيه بشكل جيد 
> بعد هيك ابدا بالتطبيق على الحساب التجريبي و التزم التزام تام بشروط الاستراتيجيه و اياك ان تسمح لرايك ان يخرج عن الالتزام .. رح تقول انه بتكون شايف السعر بينزل و انت شاري طيب تترك الصفقه تخسر ؟ ايوة اتركها تخسر و انتظر لتتحقق شروط صفقه جديدة .. و لما صفقه تربح نقاط اصبر عليها حتى تتحقق شروط الخروج من الصفقه و لا تخرج مبكرا .. اخي خذ الاستراتيجيه و كانها امر عسكري و عليك التنفيذ بدون ما تسمح لمشاعرك ان تؤثر على التطبيق ..
> اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح

 ححاول اعمل كده وشكرا على اهتمامك برد

----------


## الطموح1110

ارجو من الاخوة احد يفيدني عن هذي الشركةbursamarketsهل مرخصه او لا وكيفية التعامل معهم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا سؤالى عايز موضوع لوحده  بس املى فيكو بعد ربنا انا بقالى سنه وكام شهر فى الفوركس اعرف حاجات كتير جدا فيه بس للاسف مش عارف اكسب حتى تجريبى جربت استراتجيات كتير وطرق وافكار كتير وقريت عن حاجات كتير بس مش عارف فيه ايه؟!!
> انا فكرت من فتره ابعد عن الفوركس بس مقدرتش
>  فلو حد عندوا حل للمشكله ان العيب فين  عندى يقولى انا املى كله فى الفوركس 20-30 نقطه فى اليوم مضمونين فهل ده كتير ياريت الرد على العام او الخاص

 - خطة عمل 
- الإلتزام بطريقة واحدة ومنحها وقت كاف من التجربة والتطبيق حتى الإتقان  
- طريقة ينصح بها وربح منها الكثيرين / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118467.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ارجو من الاخوة احد يفيدني عن هذي الشركةbursamarketsهل مرخصه او لا وكيفية التعامل معهم

 للأسف اخي الطموح الشركة ليست معروفة بشكل كبير ولم أجد بمواقع تقييم شركات الوساطة اي أراء او تقييمات خاصة بها  
أتمنى اذا احد جربها يفيدك ان شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بعد اذن المشرفين اسمحولي اجاوب
> اخي الكريم مشكلتك هي في الالتزام 
> الحل : 
> جيب اي استراتيجيه مجربه و ناجحه 
> افتح حساب تجريبي بقيمة المبلغ اللي ناوي تستثمر فيه مستقبلا ( يعني لو ناوي بعد التجريبي تستثمر على الحقيقي ب500 دولار افتح حساب تجريبي ب500 دولار )
> طبعا المفروض تقرا الاستراتيجيه كويس و تفهمها كويس و تفهم شروطها و طبيعه العمل عليها .. لا تبدا الممارسه على التجريبي قبل ان تتمكن من فهم الاستراتيجيه بشكل جيد 
> بعد هيك ابدا بالتطبيق على الحساب التجريبي و التزم التزام تام بشروط الاستراتيجيه و اياك ان تسمح لرايك ان يخرج عن الالتزام .. رح تقول انه بتكون شايف السعر بينزل و انت شاري طيب تترك الصفقه تخسر ؟ ايوة اتركها تخسر و انتظر لتتحقق شروط صفقه جديدة .. و لما صفقه تربح نقاط اصبر عليها حتى تتحقق شروط الخروج من الصفقه و لا تخرج مبكرا .. اخي خذ الاستراتيجيه و كانها امر عسكري و عليك التنفيذ بدون ما تسمح لمشاعرك ان تؤثر على التطبيق ..
> اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح

 بارك الله فيك أخي محمد , سلمت يمناك

----------


## eslamsmsm

> - خطة عمل 
> - الإلتزام بطريقة واحدة ومنحها وقت كاف من التجربة والتطبيق حتى الإتقان  
> - طريقة ينصح بها وربح منها الكثيرين / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118467.html

 تقريبا الموضوع 1000 صفحه ولغايه مقراهم هيكونوا 2000 صفحه فى مختصر ليها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تقريبا الموضوع 1000 صفحه ولغايه مقراهم هيكونوا 2000 صفحه فى مختصر ليها

 في توقيع صاحب الموضوع يوجد شرح للإستراتيجية تفضل هذا الرابط / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1184...ml#post2028267 
 وقد أضاف أيضا بعض الأعضاء والمتابعين ملخصات للموضوع تغني عن قراءة جميع الصفحات يمكن ان تطلبها منهم بالموضوع وان شاء الله ستجد منهم كل الدعم والتعاون

----------


## eslamsmsm

شكراااا

----------


## hossam_ayad

ارجو الافاده   اريد شركه مضمونه وتقبل قتح حساب ب 100$

----------


## hemosoft

أنا اطلعت على موضوع خبرتي حملت كتاب الإستراتجية بس لما جيت أطبقها عندي خطا  بس ماني عارف حله 
يقول د. جمال ((ویاریت نكون مستخدمین برنامج متوافق مع توقیت مصر (جرینتش + 2) عشان ده اللى انا شغال
علیھ بقالى 6 سنین الوقتى لأن لو اختلف التوقیت ھاتختلف الشموع خلال الفواصل فھایختلف شكل
القناة ولله اعلم ھایحصل ایھ تانى))
أنا في البداية كملت بس بعدين حسيت إنه في خطا قمت حولت تاؤيخ الوندوز والوقت على توقيت مصر 
برضة الأداة ماهي تمام في إعدادات الأداة في توقيت مرتين مافهمت 
هل من عند الأداة التوقيت اعمله وكيف  :016:  :016:  :016:  
ياليت إلي يرد عليا يكون فهم موضوع خبرتي  :Asvc:  :Teeth Smile:  :Asvc:  
صورة للأداة
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## زكريا عبد المجيد عبد الله

أنا مبتدىء في الفوركس لقد قمت بفتح حساب تجريبي وأقوم بفتح صفقة ( 10 ) عقود وقيمة النقطة ( 100 $ ) في زوج العملة اليورو / الدولار وأضع فرق النقاط ( 5 ) نقاط  , سواءً بيع أو شراء واحصل على الربح ( 500$ ) وأستخدم هذه الطريقة يومياً وأغلق التداول . هل هذه الطريقة سليمه وماعيوبها أو مميزاتها , أرجو توضيح ذلك مع بيان الأفضل ؟ وشكراً لكم ...

----------


## hatim1969

*السلام عليكم
عندي سؤالين أرجو أن أجد لهما إجابة من طرفكم :* *
السؤال الأول :أريد أن أسأل عن فتح حساب بنكي في مصر او أي بلد آخر مسموح بالنسبة لغير المقيم و بالمراسلة ؟* *
السؤال الثاني : هل هناك ضرائب على أرباح الفوركس ؟ و إذا كان ا لجواب بنعم فكم هي الضريبة المفروضة على هذه  الأرباح ؟*  *تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤالين أرجو أن أجد لهما إجابة من طرفكم :* *
> السؤال الأول :أريد أن أسأل عن فتح حساب بنكي في مصر او أي بلد آخر مسموح بالنسبة لغير المقيم و بالمراسلة ؟* *
> السؤال الثاني : هل هناك ضرائب على أرباح الفوركس ؟ و إذا كان ا لجواب بنعم فكم هي الضريبة المفروضة على هذه  الأرباح ؟*  *تحياتي وتقديري*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم: 
السؤال الأول : يجيبك عنه أفضل خدمة عملاء البنك الذي ترغب في فتح حساب فيه, وعموما حسب مااعتقد فتح حساب يستلزم حضور شخصي لتوقيع الاوراق الخاصة بطلب فتح الحساب , 
السؤال الثاني : بمصر والدول العربية لا يوجد ضرائب على ربح الفوركس حاليا , لكن خارج الشرق الاوسط مثل امريكا نعم يوجد ضرائب لذا يجب ان تتأكد حسب البلد التي تقيم بها والقوانين الخاصة بها , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hatim1969

*أشكرك الأخت رانيا على الإجابة و بارك الله فيك*

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم ..
سؤال :
هل يختلف الحساب العادي في خيارات الحجم عن الحساب التجريبي ؟؟ 
أقصد مثلا لو حبيت أشتري لوت واحد ( حساب عادي ) 100 ألف دولار مقابل اليورو مثلا 
ما الرقم الذي يمثل اللوت الواحد (100.000) من بين قائمة الحجم كما بالصورة ؟
أو أن منصة الحساب الحقيقي العادي تختلف عن المصغر  وعن التجريبي ؟ 
[IMG][/IMG]   
شكرا جزيلا ..

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم ..
> سؤال :
> هل يختلف الحساب العادي في خيارات الحجم عن الحساب التجريبي ؟؟ 
> أقصد مثلا لو حبيت أشتري لوت واحد ( حساب عادي ) 100 ألف دولار مقابل اليورو مثلا 
> ما الرقم الذي يمثل اللوت الواحد (100.000) من بين قائمة الحجم كما بالصورة ؟
> أو أن منصة الحساب الحقيقي العادي تختلف عن المصغر  وعن التجريبي ؟ 
> [IMG][/IMG]   
> شكرا جزيلا ..

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انواع العقود اخى  
ميكرو  1000 
مينى  10000 
قياسى  100000 
وما يقابلها من رقم هى عدد وحدات العقد  
وشرح اختيار حجم العقد ونوعة من البرنامج موضح على الشارت المرفق   
ارجوا من الله ان اكون افدت قدر المستطاع

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انواع العقود اخى  
> ميكرو  1000 
> مينى  10000 
> قياسى  100000 
> وما يقابلها من رقم هى عدد وحدات العقد  
> وشرح اختيار حجم العقد ونوعة من البرنامج موضح على الشارت المرفق   
> ارجوا من الله ان اكون افدت قدر المستطاع

 الله بوفقك .. واضح جدا ..

----------


## يوسف محمد

السلام عليكم  
يعطيكم العافية على هذا الموضوع الي يسهل الكثير من الاشياء  
انا مبتدى بعالم الفوركس وقريت كذا موضوع وفتحت حساب تجريبي بشركة fxsol  
بس للاسف مااعرف كيف ابيع واشتري ولا اعرف على اي اساس ابيع واشتري قريت كذا موضوع بس مافهمت بصراحة ياليت لو يكون فيه شرح بالفديو او بالصور  
ويعطيكم الف عافية مقدما ..

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> يعطيكم العافية على هذا الموضوع الي يسهل الكثير من الاشياء  
> انا مبتدى بعالم الفوركس وقريت كذا موضوع وفتحت حساب تجريبي بشركة fxsol  
> بس للاسف مااعرف كيف ابيع واشتري ولا اعرف على اي اساس ابيع واشتري قريت كذا موضوع بس مافهمت بصراحة ياليت لو يكون فيه شرح بالفديو او بالصور  
> ويعطيكم الف عافية مقدما ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي يوسف 
تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكون مفيد / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أنا مبتدىء في الفوركس لقد قمت بفتح حساب تجريبي وأقوم بفتح صفقة ( 10 ) عقود وقيمة النقطة ( 100 $ ) في زوج العملة اليورو / الدولار وأضع فرق النقاط ( 5 ) نقاط  , سواءً بيع أو شراء واحصل على الربح ( 500$ ) وأستخدم هذه الطريقة يومياً وأغلق التداول . هل هذه الطريقة سليمه وماعيوبها أو مميزاتها , أرجو توضيح ذلك مع بيان الأفضل ؟ وشكراً لكم ...

 اهلا وسهلا اخي زكريا 
هل الطريقة بها وقف خسارة ؟ 
هل الطريقة تعود الى قواعد معينة عندما تحدث تدخل بناءا عليها ؟  
اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم اذا ان شاء الله الطريقة سليمة ومع التجربة ستكتشف بنفسك العيوب والمزايا وطبعا التطبيق مبدئيا ديمو  
اما اذا كانت الاجابة بلا على كلا السؤالين والدخول عشوائي تماما فهذا خاطىء ولا يسمى طريقة وأنصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع للإستفادة منه اولا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  
ثم اذا اردت طريقة عمل جيدة تفضل / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118467.html  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## يوسف محمد

يعطيكي العافية اخت رانيا ماقصرتي ...

----------


## tskdream

الأخوة الأعزاء ....  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t126366.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الأخوة الأعزاء ....  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t126366.html

 هذا الطلب خاص بالمبرمجين وان شاء الله يقوم أحد المختصين فيها بالرد على الموضوع

----------


## يوسف محمد

صباح الخير  
انا عندي سؤال بالنسبة لشارات الاين والموفنق افرج ومؤشر rsi  
وياليت لو كان فيه موضوع لكل مصطلحات الفوركس لاني ضعت بينهم  :Frown:  
وشكرا مقدما

----------


## krim

السلام عليكم 
اود أن اعرف هل هناك شركة فركس تمنح مستر كارد اوكارت فيزة 
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اود أن اعرف هل هناك شركة فركس تمنح مستر كارد اوكارت فيزة 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
Interbank

----------


## limo_trader

....حقا انه لموضوع عبقرى ورائع وقياسى وموسوعه ، مسى الله بالخير كاتبه ومثريه والقائمين عليه .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجو من احد الاخوة الكرام تذكرتى بالاستوب المتحرك او التريلنج استوب وكيفية استخدام الادوات التى تقدمها هذه الخاصية حيث اننى كنت على علم بها ولكنى لعدم استخدامها سابقا على ما اذكر نسيت كيف اتعامل مع تلك الخاصيه وكل ما اتذكره عنها ان لها حالتان او طريقتان او اداتان ..لا اذكر بالضبط .
علما بأنى أعمل بحساب فى شركة سولوشن بريطانيا ..
فضلا لا أمرا اخوانى الكرام أستسمحكم فى موضوع يتحدث عنها او اى منكم جزاكم الله خير يمدنى باى معلومات عن تلك الخاصيه وطريقة عملها .
شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا . 
تقبلوا تحياتى .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> صباح الخير  
> انا عندي سؤال بالنسبة لشارات الاين والموفنق افرج ومؤشر rsi  
> وياليت لو كان فيه موضوع لكل مصطلحات الفوركس لاني ضعت بينهم  
> وشكرا مقدما

 ياهلا اخي يوسف 
تفضل هذا الرابط خاص بالمصطلحات  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/dictionary 
المتوسطات السعرية او الموفينج افريج  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/103 
مؤشر RSI  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/105 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ....حقا انه لموضوع عبقرى ورائع وقياسى وموسوعه ، مسى الله بالخير كاتبه ومثريه والقائمين عليه .
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> أرجو من احد الاخوة الكرام تذكرتى بالاستوب المتحرك او التريلنج استوب وكيفية استخدام الادوات التى تقدمها هذه الخاصية حيث اننى كنت على علم بها ولكنى لعدم استخدامها سابقا على ما اذكر نسيت كيف اتعامل مع تلك الخاصيه وكل ما اتذكره عنها ان لها حالتان او طريقتان او اداتان ..لا اذكر بالضبط .
> علما بأنى أعمل بحساب فى شركة سولوشن بريطانيا ..
> فضلا لا أمرا اخوانى الكرام أستسمحكم فى موضوع يتحدث عنها او اى منكم جزاكم الله خير يمدنى باى معلومات عن تلك الخاصيه وطريقة عملها .
> شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا . 
> تقبلوا تحياتى .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخيالكريم 
بخصوص الستوب المتحرك هو  أمر يستخدم لتحريك وقف الخسارة بمقدار معين كلما تحرك السوق في اتجاه  الصفقة، ويستخدم هذا الأمر للحفاظ على الأرباح إذا تراجع السوق ضد اتجاه  الصفقة. 
تفعيله بمنصة افكسول /  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85576.html 
وهذه بعض المواضيع التي تحدثت عنه بالمنتدى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71343.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93842.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hussain63

الله يعطيكم العافية كيف يمكنني ان اعمل تيم بليت للشارت على اف اكس سوليشن بحيث في شارت اخر لااحتاج اعمل موفنج افرج او اسيليتور او ماشابه ذلك بحيث التيم بليت توفر على الوقت

----------


## krim

أشكرك الأخت رانيا على الإجابة

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مبروك عليكم رمضان ..  
لدي مشكلة في ترتيب الشارتات ..  
فمثلا أرتبها أالأول فالذي يليه حسب رغبتي ولكن إذا 
خرجت  وعدت أجدها كما هي سابقا قبل ترتيبها .. 
كيف أثبتها .. بحيث أضع رقم ( 1 ) استراتيجية كذا .. و2 استراتيجية ....... ثابتة ... شكرا زيلا .. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> مبروك عليكم رمضان ..  
> لدي مشكلة في ترتيب الشارتات ..  
> فمثلا أرتبها أالأول فالذي يليه حسب رغبتي ولكن إذا 
> خرجت  وعدت أجدها كما هي سابقا قبل ترتيبها .. 
> كيف أثبتها .. بحيث أضع رقم ( 1 ) استراتيجية كذا .. و2 استراتيجية ....... ثابتة ... شكرا زيلا .. 
> [IMG][/IMG]

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يااهلا وسهلا اخي سلمان 
كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ان شاء الله 
يمكن الإحتفاظ بترتيب الشارت بشكل معين عن طريق اتباع الخطوات بالصورة   
وحفظ البروفايل باسم Default  لكي يظهر بشكل افتراضي دائما عند فتح الجهاز 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يااهلا وسهلا اخي سلمان 
> كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ان شاء الله 
> يمكن الإحتفاظ بترتيب الشارت بشكل معين عن طريق اتباع الخطوات بالصورة   
> وحفظ البروفايل باسم Default  لكي يظهر بشكل افتراضي دائما عند فتح الجهاز 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 
أشكرك .. الله يجزاك بالخير ..  
أعتقد أن سؤالي لم يكن واضح لذلك  
مازلت أبحث في محتوى الصورة في مشاركتك وإن شاء الله نجد حل ..  
سؤال ثاني أعانك الله ويسر أمرك دنيا وآخرة .. 
هل تعرفي المؤشر التالي .. وكيف أحصل عليه إذا أمكن.    
وسؤال : 
دئما يوضع المؤشر والتمبلت .. يقول لك : مرفق المؤشر والتمبلت .. 
هل وضع التمبلت يكفي عن المؤشر أم لازم من الاثنين ؟؟  
أشكرك .

----------


## _DUNYA_

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم كيف لى ان اغير  معرفى فى المنتدى
بدى اغير الاسم 
كيف

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم كيف لى ان اغير  معرفى فى المنتدى
> بدى اغير الاسم 
> كيف

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عن طريق فتح موضوع جديد في قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل واضافة الاسم الجديد الذي ترغب فيه 
ان شاء الله خلال ساعات يتم التغيير مباشرة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أشكرك .. الله يجزاك بالخير ..  
> أعتقد أن سؤالي لم يكن واضح لذلك  
> مازلت أبحث في محتوى الصورة في مشاركتك وإن شاء الله نجد حل ..  
> سؤال ثاني أعانك الله ويسر أمرك دنيا وآخرة .. 
> هل تعرفي المؤشر التالي .. وكيف أحصل عليه إذا أمكن.    
> وسؤال : 
> دئما يوضع المؤشر والتمبلت .. يقول لك : مرفق المؤشر والتمبلت .. 
> هل وضع التمبلت يكفي عن المؤشر أم لازم من الاثنين ؟؟  
> أشكرك .

 يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي سالم 
- بالنسبة للسؤال الأول اذا اردت الاحتفاظ بترتيب معين للشارت او لعدد معين من الشارت تبقى مفتوحة يجب ان تقوم بترتيبها ثم حفظ هذا الترتيب كبروفايل ولكي تحصل عليه كلما فتحت البرنامج دون الحاجه لاختياره وتفعيله كل مرة تحتفظ به باسم Default لكي يكون وضع افتراضي , 
فقط قم بالترتيب الذي تريده ثم اتبع الأسهم بالصورة وان شاء الله تتضح الأمور اكثر , 
- ثانيا بالنسبة للمؤشر للأاسف لا اعرف ماهو يمكنك وضع استفسار بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات عنه فهم اكثر خبرة بهذه الأمور  
- ثالثا نعم يجب وضع كل من المؤشر والتمبلت لكي يعمل معك بشكل سليم , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## _DUNYA_

شكرا جزيلا للاخت رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الله يعطيكم العافية كيف يمكنني ان اعمل تيم بليت للشارت على اف اكس سوليشن بحيث في شارت اخر لااحتاج اعمل موفنج افرج او اسيليتور او ماشابه ذلك بحيث التيم بليت توفر على الوقت

 
ماهي المنصة التي تستخدمها أخي حسين؟  
ميتاتردير ام جي تي اس برو 
اذا ميتاتريدر يمكنك حفظ  التمبلت عن طريق اتباع الصور      
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hussain63

الله يعطيكم العافية انني استخدم الخول عن طريق الويب للتداول حيث جي اتس برو لايعمل مع انترنت موبايلي اما الشارت فانني استخدم Accuchart  الخاص ب اف اكس سوليوشن وهنا يكمن سؤالي كيف يمكنني ان اعمل تيم بليت على الاكيو شارت accuchart الخاص ب اف اكس سوليشن

----------


## ite-i

انا كنت بحقق نتائج كويسة جدا بالنسبة لمبتدء لكن المشكلة كله في الاخبار ازاي اقدر اقرا الخبر كويس 
بستخدم في الاخبار http://www.forexfactory.com/
وحسب التفاصيل Actual > Forecast = Good for currency;
ففي الحالة ديه المفروض يكون بيع ولكن احياينا كتير بلاقي العكس ممكن حد يفهمني 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الله يعطيكم العافية انني استخدم الخول عن طريق الويب للتداول حيث جي اتس برو لايعمل مع انترنت موبايلي اما الشارت فانني استخدم Accuchart  الخاص ب اف اكس سوليوشن وهنا يكمن سؤالي كيف يمكنني ان اعمل تيم بليت على الاكيو شارت accuchart الخاص ب اف اكس سوليشن

 يااهلا وسهلا أخي حسين 
تفضل طريقة عمل تمبلت  
أو  
وطريقة جلب التمبلت كليك يمين على اسم الزوج ثم اتبع الصورة  
أيضا تفضل هذا شرح للبرنامج أتمنى يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36695.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا كنت بحقق نتائج كويسة جدا بالنسبة لمبتدء لكن المشكلة كله في الاخبار ازاي اقدر اقرا الخبر كويس 
> بستخدم في الاخبار http://www.forexfactory.com/
> وحسب التفاصيل Actual > Forecast = Good for currency;
> ففي الحالة ديه المفروض يكون بيع ولكن احياينا كتير بلاقي العكس ممكن حد يفهمني 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
تفضل هذه المواضيع أتمنى تكون مفيدة  التحليل الأساسي في سوق العملات   المؤشرات الإقتصادية وتحليل السوق .... (شرح كامل)  *███ █ النسخة الكاملة : سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية █ ███*    *التحليل الاساسي .. كل ما تحتاج معرفته*    المفكرة الاقتصادية https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event  التقارير الاقتصادية والتحليلات https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## خلدون1

السلام عليكم جميعا 
في الموقع هنا يوميا هناك مستويات دعوم ومقاومة وارتكاز للعملات 
فهل هذه المستويات يعتمد عليها وتغني عن اخراج الدعوم والمقاومات ؟؟؟
وهل هي تصلح لجميع الفريمات يعني الساعة والاربع ساعات ؟؟
لاني قرات عن استراتيجية سكالبينج وهي على فريم الخمس دقائق لكن فيها اعتماد على الدعوم والمقاومات على الساعة فهل اعتمد على هذه المستويات فقط ؟؟؟
ثم ماهي نقطة الارتكاز ؟؟؟
وكيف تحدد نقطة دعم اولى وثانية وثالثة والمقاومة ايضا ؟؟؟ هل بسبب قربها من السعر الحالي ؟؟؟؟
السؤال الاخير عندما يقال اللو والهاي اليومي فهل يقصد به هاي او لو اليوم السابق ام نفس اليوم الذي نتاجر به ؟؟
وهل الهاي واللو يكون بذيل الشمعة ام باغلاق الشمعة ؟؟
معليش اسئلة كثيرة جدا بس الله يعينكم  :Teeth Smile: 
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم جميعا   *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> في الموقع هنا يوميا هناك مستويات دعوم ومقاومة وارتكاز للعملات 
> فهل هذه المستويات يعتمد عليها وتغني عن اخراج الدعوم والمقاومات ؟؟؟  *نعم هي مستويات قوية حسب تجربة وأراء اللأعضاء المتابعين لها*  
> وهل هي تصلح لجميع الفريمات يعني الساعة والاربع ساعات ؟؟  *هي للمتابعة اليومية بمعنى هي المستويات المتوقع ان يتأثر بها السعر خلال اليوم وغير مرتبطة بإطار محدد ويفضل استخدامها على إطار الساعة* 
> لاني قرات عن استراتيجية سكالبينج وهي على فريم الخمس دقائق لكن فيها اعتماد على الدعوم والمقاومات على الساعة فهل اعتمد على هذه المستويات فقط ؟؟؟
> ثم ماهي نقطة الارتكاز ؟؟؟  *نعم يمكنك تجربتها مبدئيا ورؤية هل فعلا مفيدة مع حركة السعر ام لا , نقطة الإرتكاز = مستوى البيفوت او المنطقة المتوسطة بين الدعوم والمقاومات أعلاها السعر يميل أكثر للصعود والعكس اذا كان ادناها* 
> وكيف تحدد نقطة دعم اولى وثانية وثالثة والمقاومة ايضا ؟؟؟ هل بسبب قربها من السعر الحالي ؟؟؟؟  *بسبب ترتيب موقعها عن نقطة الإرتكاز أول دعم أعلاها يسمى دعم 1 وهكذا*  
> السؤال الاخير عندما يقال اللو والهاي اليومي فهل يقصد به هاي او لو اليوم السابق ام نفس اليوم الذي نتاجر به ؟؟
> وهل الهاي واللو يكون بذيل الشمعة ام باغلاق الشمعة ؟؟  *غالبا المقصود به الهاي واللو لليوم السابق ويفضل العودة في هذه النقطة لطريقة العمل نفسها لتحديدها , ويكون الهاي واللو بالذيول حيث انه يمثل أقصى سعر صعد اليه السعر في اليوم السابق وهو الهاي وادنى سعر وصل اليه السعر في اليوم السابق ويمسى اللو*  
> ...

 الإجابة باللإقتباس 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## خلدون1

شكرا جزيلا اختي الكريمة وجزاك الله خير 
تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا اختي الكريمة وجزاك الله خير 
> تحياتي

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
يااهلا وسهلا بك اخي خلدون

----------


## القناصه

جزاكى الله خير اختى رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاكى الله خير اختى رانيا

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله أختي القناصة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ite-i

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وقد قمت بتجميع اول درس وعمله ملف بي دي اف للاستفاده للجميع

----------


## ابو حمود

يااخوان لدي تساؤل عن هل ان تجارة بالعملات حلال ام حرام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يااخوان لدي تساؤل عن هل ان تجارة بالعملات حلال ام حرام

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي أبو حمود 
التداول بسوق العملات من الأمور التي إختلف حولها العلماء نظرا لحداثتها حيث اختلفت الاراء بين مؤيد ومعارض لذا ينصح بإستشارة أهل العلم ممن تثق في رأيهم , وهذا الموضوع يحتوي على فتاوي متنوعة تتعلق بالأمر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> وقد قمت بتجميع اول درس وعمله ملف بي دي اف للاستفاده للجميع

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
ممتاز وبادرة طيبة بارك الله فيك

----------


## القناصه

كنت عاوزه اعرف  حساب النقاط ازاى؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كنت عاوزه اعرف  حساب النقاط ازاى؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا اختي القناصة  
قيمة النقطة تتعلق بحجم العقد 
العقد الميكرو قيمة النقطة 10 سنت 
العقد الميني او المصغر قيمة النقطة 1 دولار 
العقد الستاندر او العادي قيمة النقطة 10 دولار 
ايضا تفضلي هذا الرابط ان شاء الله يكون مفيد  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/56 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## البشمهندس

ازيك اخت رانيا ورمضان كريم 
انا كنت عايز احول لفكسول من بنك اسكندرية فمن خلال خبرتك 
كم من الوقت ياخذ بنك اسكندرية لتصل المال لحسابى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ازيك اخت رانيا ورمضان كريم 
> انا كنت عايز احول لفكسول من بنك اسكندرية فمن خلال خبرتك 
> كم من الوقت ياخذ بنك اسكندرية لتصل المال لحسابى

 اهلا وسهلا اخي البشمهندس 
كل عام وانت بخير وصحة وسلامة 
الطبيعي 3-4 أيام عمل ان شاء الله

----------


## القناصه

متشكره اوى يارانيا   الله يجزاكى خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> متشكره اوى يارانيا   الله يجزاكى خير

 تسلمي أختي الغالية , 
جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## dream_198010

هل المنتدى بطل يدعم شركة اف اكس دي دي وما السبب 
وهل هناك مشكلة معهم ارجو التوضيح من فضلكم 
شكرا

----------


## القناصه

اختى رانيا من فضلك كنت عاوزه اعرف لماافتح حساب فى بنك هل بافتحه حساب بالجنيه المصرى ولا بالدولار وحساب جارى ولا حساب توفير وترشحى لى بنك اسكندريه ولا جنرال سوستيه؟

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القناصه
					  اختى رانيا من فضلك كنت عاوزه اعرف لماافتح حساب فى بنك هل بافتحه حساب بالجنيه المصرى ولا بالدولار وحساب جارى ولا حساب توفير وترشحى لى بنك اسكندريه ولا جنرال سوستيه؟   الاحسن بالدولار
عشان الحواله لما تيجى تدخ الحساب على طول 
و سوستيه جنرال افضل*

----------


## القناصه

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## dream_198010

> هل المنتدى بطل يدعم شركة اف اكس دي دي وما السبب 
> وهل هناك مشكلة معهم ارجو التوضيح من فضلكم 
> شكرا

  نرجو الافادة من فضلكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاك الله كل خير

 كما تفضل مصطفى الدولار أفضل 
الجاري حساب لا يضاف اليه فوائد  
التوفير حساب يتم اضافة فوائد وسحوبات جوائز عليه 
الاثنين نفس كل شىء لكن الفارق في الفوائد فقط 
البنكين ممتازين تعاملت مع اسكندرية جيد لكن مصاريف تحويله تصل ل45 $ تقريبا , سوسيتيه أسمع انه ممتاز جدا لمن تعامل معه 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> نرجو الافادة من فضلكم

 المنتدى لم يدعم FXDD  من قبل , 
المنتدى وكيل فقط ل FXSOL, FXCM 
FXDD  كان لها بنر دعائي فقط لا غير ولم يكن المنتدى وكيلا لها  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## القناصه

متشكره اوى يارانيا  مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى مرسيه اوى

----------


## Meshail

الإخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى رمضان كريم و كل عام و انتم بخير 
الموضوع ببساطة اننى قررت البدء فى المتاجرة فى بورصة العملات و ابحث عن شركة وساطة محترمة و لها سمعتها و سجل نظيف فى التعامل مع العملاء و اقل عدد من الشكاوى ضدها
هدانى بحثى الى المفاضلة بين شركتين الأولى هى FXDD و الثانية هى **** 
شركة اف اكس دى دى لها سمعة طيبة فى اوساط منتديات الفوركس العربية و لكنها غير مسجلة فى هيئات رقابية على الإطلاق (اتكلم عن فرع مالطا الذى يتم التعامل معه) كما انها من صناع السوق (يقولون ان من مصلحة صانع السوق خسارتك و لكنى لا افهم هذه النقطة فأرجو من احد الإخوة ايضاح ما معنى هذا)
و وجدت على منتديات اجنبية اخبار عن رفع قضية مؤخراً فى مارس 2011 على اف اكس دى دى تتهمها بالتلاعب فى منصتها و خداع مستخدمى المنصة بغرض خسارتهم و لم يحكم بعد فى هذه القضية 
شركة بوسطن مسجلة فى اكثر من هيئة رقابية و لكن الخدمات التى تقدمها هنا تقدم من فرع روسيا لذا فهى غير مراقبة من المنظمات الأمريكية الكبرى و انما فقط من منظمة حكومية روسية و ايضاً هى من صناع السوق.
و وجدت شكاوى قليلة من شركة بوسطن فى المنتديات العربية فقط تتهمهم بالعمل ضد العميل! و العمل على خسارته من دون تفاصيل (من لديه تفاصيل عن تجربة شخصية ارجو الإفادة) 
صراحة انا محتار خصوصاً بعدما قرأت عن انواع انظمة التجارة
DD : Dealing Desk
NDD : Non Dealing Desk
و النوع التانى بينقسم لنوعين
STP : Straight Through Processing
ECN : Electronic Communications Network 
و من قراءتى فهمت ان هذين النوعين أفضل بكثير من الديلنج ديسك و يقلل كثيراً من احتمال تدخل الشركة ضدك و يلغى تماماً موضوع الريكوتينج او تغيير الأسعار لصفقاتك 
و لكنى لا اعرف ما الأنظمة المستخدمة فى شركتى اف اكس دى دى و بوسطن 
فأرجو من ذوى الخبرة و من تعامل مع هاتين الشركتين مساعدتى و الإفادة بما خبره فى تعامله معهم و ما يعرفونه عن انظمة التجارة فى الشركتين و ايهما افضل و لماذا؟ و ان كان هناك ترشيح بشركة افضل ارجو ذكرها و ذكر الأسباب و نظام التجارة فى تلك الشركة. 
شكراً لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> متشكره اوى يارانيا  مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى مرسيه اوى

 يااهلا وسهلا بكِ اختي الغالية  
لا شكر على واجب يسعدني دائما التواصل معكِ والرد على استفساراتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الإخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى رمضان كريم و كل عام و انتم بخير 
> الموضوع ببساطة اننى قررت البدء فى المتاجرة فى بورصة العملات و ابحث عن شركة وساطة محترمة و لها سمعتها و سجل نظيف فى التعامل مع العملاء و اقل عدد من الشكاوى ضدها
> هدانى بحثى الى المفاضلة بين شركتين الأولى هى FXDD و الثانية هى **** 
> شركة اف اكس دى دى لها سمعة طيبة فى اوساط منتديات الفوركس العربية و لكنها غير مسجلة فى هيئات رقابية على الإطلاق (اتكلم عن فرع مالطا الذى يتم التعامل معه) كما انها من صناع السوق (يقولون ان من مصلحة صانع السوق خسارتك و لكنى لا افهم هذه النقطة فأرجو من احد الإخوة ايضاح ما معنى هذا)
> و وجدت على منتديات اجنبية اخبار عن رفع قضية مؤخراً فى مارس 2011 على اف اكس دى دى تتهمها بالتلاعب فى منصتها و خداع مستخدمى المنصة بغرض خسارتهم و لم يحكم بعد فى هذه القضية 
> شركة بوسطن مسجلة فى اكثر من هيئة رقابية و لكن الخدمات التى تقدمها هنا تقدم من فرع روسيا لذا فهى غير مراقبة من المنظمات الأمريكية الكبرى و انما فقط من منظمة حكومية روسية و ايضاً هى من صناع السوق.
> و وجدت شكاوى قليلة من شركة بوسطن فى المنتديات العربية فقط تتهمهم بالعمل ضد العميل! و العمل على خسارته من دون تفاصيل (من لديه تفاصيل عن تجربة شخصية ارجو الإفادة) 
> صراحة انا محتار خصوصاً بعدما قرأت عن انواع انظمة التجارة
> DD : Dealing Desk
> ...

 أهلا وسهلا بك بالمتداول العربي 
للأسف لم أتعامل مع كلا الشركتين لذا لا أستطيع افادتك عن خبرة تعامل معهما 
وانما انصحك عن تجربة بشركة FXSOL 
تجربة سنوات لم أواجه لديهم اي مشاكل وان وجدت يتم حلها بشكل سريع  
دعم جيد جدا بالاضافة الى دعم خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي 
سرعة في السحب والايداع مهما كان حجم المبلغ 
سرعة في تنفيذ الصفقات GTSPRO 
أتمنى أكون أفدتك أيضا ارجو مراجعة هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t124224.html

----------


## ayman1980

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف طريقة الرسم على الشارت

----------


## darksoul22

السلام عليكم 
بمى انني مبتدى
وفتحت الموضوع للمبتدئين
1 ماهي افضل استراتجية مربحة وبصيطة في المنتدي
2 ماهي افضل شركة واسطة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد ان اعرف طريقة الرسم على الشارت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عن طريق برنامج SNAGIT 
تأخذ صورة للشارت ويمكتك الرسم عليها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61415.html

----------


## ite-i

سلام عليكم
حسب اللي استفده من مجموعة من الاعضاء بارك الله لهم ان معظم الاستراتيجيات ناجحة المهم التاني وعدم الطمع
وفقك الله https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49949.html#post752125

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> بمى انني مبتدى
> وفتحت الموضوع للمبتدئين
> 1 ماهي افضل استراتجية مربحة وبصيطة في المنتدي
> 2 ماهي افضل شركة واسطة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118467.html 
وأفضل شركة  هي ماتناسب احتياجاتك كمضارب , بالنسبة لي بشكل شخصي أرشح FXSOL UK

----------


## بو محمد87

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه يا استاذ احمد واستاذه رانيا على رحابة الصدر في الاجابه على الاستفسارات . يا جماعه انا امس الخميس اول يوم لي بالسوق على حساب حقيقي وانا اشتغل عاليورو دولار وكنت امس شاريBuy عند 1.4436 (واللوت كان 0.5 بالخطأ كنت عاوزه .05 ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل والحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) وخسرت خساره كبيره (+500$) فيا جماعة الخير احد من الاساتذه يقدر يساعدني عشان اعوض خسارتي واتمنى يوضح لي 4حاجات 1 على اي زوج اشتغل ؟ 2 متي بداية الدخول ؟ 3 كم الستوب لوز؟ كم التيك بورفت؟   
يا جماعه ما ماعندي شي اجازيكم فيه الا صالح الدعاء واتنمى ما ازعجتكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه يا استاذ احمد واستاذه رانيا على رحابة الصدر في الاجابه على الاستفسارات . يا جماعه انا امس الخميس اول يوم لي بالسوق على حساب حقيقي وانا اشتغل عاليورو دولار وكنت امس شاريBuy عند 1.4436 (واللوت كان 0.5 بالخطأ كنت عاوزه .05 ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل والحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه) وخسرت خساره كبيره (+500$) فيا جماعة الخير احد من الاساتذه يقدر يساعدني عشان اعوض خسارتي واتمنى يوضح لي 4حاجات 1 على اي زوج اشتغل ؟ 2 متي بداية الدخول ؟ 3 كم الستوب لوز؟ كم التيك بورفت؟   
> يا جماعه ما ماعندي شي اجازيكم فيه الا صالح الدعاء واتنمى ما ازعجتكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي بو محمد  
بداية يجب أن يكون لك طريقة عمل وخطة تتبعها قبل العمل على الحساب الحقيقي لايصح ان تشتري او تبيع من اي مكان دون خطة , 
إجابة اسئلتك الأربعة تتبع طريقة عملك , 
هل تعلمت التحليل الفني وقراءة الشارت ؟ 
هل تعلمت إستراتيجية او طريقة عمل بقوانين وخطوات تتبعها ؟ 
إذا كانت إجابة كلا النقطتين لا , 
نبدأ بالأولى : تفضل هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
وهذا أيضا مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وبعد ان تنتهي منه يمكنك اما ان تستخدم التحليل وتعتمده طريقة عمل بذاتها أو ننتقل لنقطة أخرى وهي ورشة او استراتيجية تتبع قوانينها وسوف أرشح لك طريقة ممتاز لكن تحتاج اولا لتعلم التحليل الفني  ... خبرتى ...  
الأن أرجو منك التوقف عن التطبيق على حسابك الحقيقي حتى تصبح مؤهل لذلك , يمكن ان تفتح حساب تجريبي وتتعلم وتطبق عليه اولا

----------


## بو محمد87

استاذه رانيا شكرا على ردك على استفساري واشكرك على الروابط اللي زودتيني فيهم والله يجزاك الجنه فعلا كنت محتاج اصير في الديمو اكثر واعرف كيف اتعاطى مع كلام الناس (فهم مقسومين بين بايع وشاري ) وباذن الله راح اصنع استراتيجيتي بنفسي  
استاذه رانيا  انا بانتظار تقريرك الاسبوعي 23-26 اغسطس  وشكرا

----------


## القناصه

ماهو العقد المصغر والعقد العادى

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القناصه
					  ماهو العقد المصغر والعقد العادى   العقد المصغر ده مينى
النقطه فيه بدولار 
العقد العادى ده الاستاندرد
النقطه ب 10 دولار*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذه رانيا شكرا على ردك على استفساري واشكرك على الروابط اللي زودتيني فيهم والله يجزاك الجنه فعلا كنت محتاج اصير في الديمو اكثر واعرف كيف اتعاطى مع كلام الناس (فهم مقسومين بين بايع وشاري ) وباذن الله راح اصنع استراتيجيتي بنفسي  
> استاذه رانيا  انا بانتظار تقريرك الاسبوعي 23-26 اغسطس  وشكرا

 
ربنا يكرمك ويعزك أخي أبو محمد  
شكرا لذوقك ,  
ان شاء الله خير والوقت ليس متأخرا لتدارك الموقف ,  
خطوة خطوة على الديمو وباذن الله موفق واي استفسار ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## القناصه

انامتشكره جدا اخ مصطفى

----------


## _fady_

لو سمحتم اى معلومات عن خدمة رويترز
بالنسبة لعرض رمضان فى المنتدى
شهر مجاني لخدمة التحليلات والاخبار مقدمة من رويترز 
الخدمة مقدمة لمدة شهر مجانا مع المتداول العربي وكل شهر لاحقا يكون بــ 250 $ لتفعيل الخدمة لابد من مراسلة خدمة العملاء بذلك على [email protected]
فما مدى اهميتها  و ما هى طريقتها فى الافادة
اى معلومات

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحتم اى معلومات عن خدمة رويترز
> بالنسبة لعرض رمضان فى المنتدى
> شهر مجاني لخدمة التحليلات والاخبار مقدمة من رويترز 
> الخدمة مقدمة لمدة شهر مجانا مع المتداول العربي وكل شهر لاحقا يكون بــ 250 $ لتفعيل الخدمة لابد من مراسلة خدمة العملاء بذلك على [email protected]
> فما مدى اهميتها  و ما هى طريقتها فى الافادة
> اى معلومات

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي فادي 
خدمة  تقدم تقارير  وتحليلات  إخبارية متخصصة وحصرية للعملاء مثال منها بعض الأخبار تظهر نتيجتها للمشتركين قبل الصدور على جميع المواقع الاخبارية العادية بدقيقتين الى ثلاث دقائق ,  
أرجو منك أخي فادي مراسلة خدمة العملاء على البريد الموضح أعلاه  للحصول على كافة التفاصيل والخدمات التي تقدمها رويترز للعملاء , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## _fady_

مشكورة اخت رانيا
و بارك الله فى حسناتك
و تقبل الله اعمالك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مشكورة اخت رانيا
> و بارك الله فى حسناتك
> و تقبل الله اعمالك

 اللهم أمين يارب 
ولك المثل ان شاء الله أخي فادي 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## F-A-R-E-S

السلام عليكم  
ممكن كتب تعليميه للمبتدئين

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> ممكن كتب تعليميه للمبتدئين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي فارس 
تفضل الفوركس خطوة بخطوة النسخة المختصرة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...nd-edition.zip 
هذا الموضوع يحوي موضوعات تهمك كمبتدىء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
هذا الموضوع دروة تدريبية لتعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي والتطبيق والمناقشة الحية  { تعليمي } "°o.O ورشة تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي خطوة بخطوة O.o°"  هذا الللينك رابط كتاب جوني ميرفي لتعلم التحليل الفني  http://www.mediafire.com/?ld5k9acieby5680  
هذا كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة النسخة الكاملة وتفاصيل الحصول عليه  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/book  
تحياتي  وتقديري

----------


## F-A-R-E-S

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي فارس 
> تفضل الفوركس خطوة بخطوة النسخة المختصرة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...nd-edition.zip 
> هذا الموضوع يحوي موضوعات تهمك كمبتدىء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
> هذا الموضوع دروة تدريبية لتعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي والتطبيق والمناقشة الحية  { تعليمي } "°o.O ورشة تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي خطوة بخطوة O.o°"  هذا الللينك رابط كتاب جوني ميرفي لتعلم التحليل الفني  http://www.mediafire.com/?ld5k9acieby5680  
> هذا كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة النسخة الكاملة وتفاصيل الحصول عليه  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/book  
> تحياتي  وتقديري

 الف شكر تم التحميل

----------


## Osama86

السلام عليكم 
 عندي سؤال  ؟ : 
كيف ادخل بنسبة 2% في اي صفقه؟ 
انا لدي حساب Demo في FXSOL كيف ادخل بنسبه 2% أو 5% في اي عمليه شراء ام بيع؟ هل تستعملون حاسبه فوركسيه خاصه ؟ 
حسابي في FXSOL هو Demo وبعد شهر سينتهي كما هو مكتوب.. اريد ان اجرب شهر اخر هل مسموح لي ام الفرصه شهر واحد لكل Email ؟!!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
>  عندي سؤال  ؟ : 
> كيف ادخل بنسبة 2% في اي صفقه؟ 
> انا لدي حساب Demo في FXSOL كيف ادخل بنسبه 2% أو 5% في اي عمليه شراء ام بيع؟ هل تستعملون حاسبه فوركسيه خاصه ؟ 
> حسابي في FXSOL هو Demo وبعد شهر سينتهي كما هو مكتوب.. اريد ان اجرب شهر اخر هل مسموح لي ام الفرصه شهر واحد لكل Email ؟!!

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المقصود بهذه النسبة عادة هي نسبة المخاطرة او نسبة الخسارة التي تسمح بخسارتها في هذه الصفقة لا تتعدى 2% من قيمة حسابك , اي انك اذا تعمل بحساب قيمته 1000$ 
عندما تدخل بنسبة 2% فهذا يعني انك تقبل فقط ان تخسر 20$ بهذه الصفقة , 
تفضل أتمنى هذه المواضيع تكون مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t81769.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t53685.html  
ثانيا بخصوص الحساب الديمو لا يوجد حد اقصي مسموح لك ان تجرب كما تشاء ,

----------


## ammarkh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
لدي سؤال بخصوص المضاعفات بطريقة ( سوبلكس )  
لو كان رصيدي الابتدائي 10000 الاف دولار  ,, والهدف والاستوب 50 نقطة في كل مرة  
ماهي طريقة المضاعفات المناسبة  مضاعفات ثنائية ام ثلاثية ؟؟  
وماهي الرافعة المالية المطلوبة ؟  
وكم مضاعفة سوف يتحمل الحساب ؟؟  
ارجو الافادة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> لدي سؤال بخصوص المضاعفات بطريقة ( سوبلكس )  
> لو كان رصيدي الابتدائي 10000 الاف دولار  ,, والهدف والاستوب 50 نقطة في كل مرة  
> ماهي طريقة المضاعفات المناسبة  مضاعفات ثنائية ام ثلاثية ؟؟  
> وماهي الرافعة المالية المطلوبة ؟  
> وكم مضاعفة سوف يتحمل الحساب ؟؟  
> ارجو الافادة بارك الله فيكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
كنت أتمنى إفادتك لكن للأاسف لا أعمل بطرق المضاعفات  
لذا أنصحك بإستخدام خاصية البحث في المنتدى للبحث عن مواضيع المضاعفات أو إضافة إستفسارك بالمنتدى العام لكي يتفاعل معه من له خبرة بالمضاعفات 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tamer77

كيف اجعل نفس الاكسبيرت يعمل على اكثر من عملة وعلى نفس الجارت؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيف اجعل نفس الاكسبيرت يعمل على اكثر من عملة وعلى نفس الجارت؟

 حسب خصائص الاكسبرت نفسه هل هو مصمم ليعمل على عدة ازواج او زوج واحد

----------


## ite-i

> السلام عليكم 
> إيش في عندكم يا جماعة شركة محترمة بتدعم الحسابات المصغرة بسعر لا يزيد عن 150 $
>  و أهم إشي إنها بتكون تدعم الحسابات المصغرة على MT4
> وبعدين هل الأوامر المعلقة ممنوعة في حسابات الـ micro ؟

  
في شركة GFT
بتدعم حسابات ب 200$ http://www.gftuk.com/Open-Account/Default.aspx
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## F-A-R-E-S

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير 
سؤالي عن منصه GTS Pro
الشارت بالدقائق 5 و 10 و 15 و 30 إلى ساعه ثم يوم ثم اسبوع
لكن مثلاً لو اخترت ساعه او يوم وامرر الماوس على الشارات اجد التاريخ لعام 2010 
كيف اضبطه بحيث يأتي لي بالشارات اليومي او الاسبوعي
ايضاً bars  في الخيارات ماذا تعني

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير 
> سؤالي عن منصه GTS Pro
> الشارت بالدقائق 5 و 10 و 15 و 30 إلى ساعه ثم يوم ثم اسبوع
> لكن مثلاً لو اخترت ساعه او يوم وامرر الماوس على الشارات اجد التاريخ لعام 2010 
> كيف اضبطه بحيث يأتي لي بالشارات اليومي او الاسبوعي
> ايضاً bars  في الخيارات ماذا تعني

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانت بخير أخي فارس 
- حسب ماارى أمامي الشارت يعطيك اخر سعر واخر شموع لتاريخ اليوم الموجود بالأسفل 28-8-2011  كلما سرت بالماوس الى يسار الشارت كلما ستحصل على تاريخ وبيانات أقدم وحسب الموضح ايضا ان الشارت بالصورة فريم 5 دقائق ويمكنك اختيار الفريم اليومي والأسبوعي من الايقومة الى جانب اسم الزوج بالأعلى EUR USD  
- ثانيا Bars تعني شارت الشموع

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخت رانية .عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم والامة الاسلامية بالف خير ..اختي ارجو ان ترفقي لي افضل مواضيع تشرح وبشكل تفصيلي عن الهارمنيك اود ان ابدا بدراستها ان شاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم الاخت رانية .عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم والامة الاسلامية بالف خير ..اختي ارجو ان ترفقي لي افضل مواضيع تشرح وبشكل تفصيلي عن الهارمنيك اود ان ابدا بدراستها ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وسلامة 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ان شاء الله 
أتمنى أن تكون هذه الموضوعات مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37865.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128401.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128606.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Osama86

شكراً اخت رانيا على الاجابات الشافيه 
طيب .. لو فتحت حساب في FXsol وتم تخييري بين الميتا والـ GTS وطبعاً احتمال كبير اختار منصة الميتاتريدر   لكني بهذه الحاله سأخسر "الحاسبه الفوركسيه" المهمه جداً في احتساب العقود الموجودة بمنصة الـ GTS PRO ؟؟ هل من حل؟ 
انا اريد الميتا والحاسبه الفوركسيه!! 
انا اسمع بعض الاعضاء يقولون  التبريد وماذا يقصدون بالتبريد؟ هل هو التعزيز؟ اي في حالة ان الصفقه خسرانه ادخل بصفقه اكبر من الصفقه الخسرانه لعل يحدث انعكاس؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكراً اخت رانيا على الاجابات الشافيه 
> طيب .. لو فتحت حساب في FXsol وتم تخييري بين الميتا والـ GTS وطبعاً احتمال كبير اختار منصة الميتاتريدر   لكني بهذه الحاله سأخسر "الحاسبه الفوركسيه" المهمه جداً في احتساب العقود الموجودة بمنصة الـ GTS PRO ؟؟ هل من حل؟ 
> انا اريد الميتا والحاسبه الفوركسيه!! 
> انا اسمع بعض الاعضاء يقولون  التبريد وماذا يقصدون بالتبريد؟ هل هو التعزيز؟ اي في حالة ان الصفقه خسرانه ادخل بصفقه اكبر من الصفقه الخسرانه لعل يحدث انعكاس؟

 يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي اسامة 
ممكن تفتح حساب ديمو على GTS PRO  وتظل تستخدم الحاسبة الخاصة به وتطبيقك وعملك يكون على حسابك الحقيقي 
التبريد عندما تدخل صفقة مثلا شراء في إتجاه صاعد والزوج إنعكس عليك وهبط قليلا وأنت متأكد من أنه سيصعد بعدها فتقوم بأخذ مركز جديد شراء من سعر أقل هنا يقال انك فتحت تبريد 
التعزيز هو عندما تدخل شراء مثلا والزوج يسير في صالح صفقتك ويعطيك اشارة شراء جديدة بإختراق مقاومة فتقوم بفتح شراء جديد مع الحفاظ على القديم هنا يسمى العقد الجديد تعزيز للقديم 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## kamelfo

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وسلامة 
> تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ان شاء الله 
> أتمنى أن تكون هذه الموضوعات مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37865.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128401.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128606.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 الف شكر لكي اختنا الكريمة هذا كل ماكنت ابحث عنه واكثر ..مشكورة مرة اخرى

----------


## mahdy1

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت وجميع المسلمين بخير
1-هل من الممكن ان يكون الفوركس مصدردخل  وحيد لظروفى فأنا لا املك عمل فى الوقت الحالى .. وكنت بصدد عمل مشروع يتكلف حوالى 50 الف جنية كحد اقصى .. فهل يعتبر الفوركس هذا المشروع ،، بمعنى ان يتم فتح حساب والعمل بة
2-هل من الممكن ان اعمل واربح من الفوركس وانا اتعلم(اثناء التعليم)لان فترة التعليم يقال انها قد تكون عام كامل واكثر فهل يمكن الاعتماد على توصيات قوية ناجحة فى خلال هذا العام لتدر على ارباح تنفق على وانا اتعلم (انا متفرغ الان) ام انها فكرة خاطئة
3- فهمت من الفيديوهات والمقالات على النت ان الطمع والخوف هم اعداء الفوركس فهل هناك طرق تضمن ربح ولو اقل القليل مستمر دون الخوض فى خسارة
الاهم
لماذا لم يتقدم احد خبراء الفوركس المصريين بعرض فتوى الفوركس على دار الافتاء ليزيل الشك من قلوب البعض ومنهم انا    اشكركم جداً والسلام عليكم وكل عام وانت وجميع المسلمين بخير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت وجميع المسلمين بخير
> 1-هل من الممكن ان يكون الفوركس مصدردخل  وحيد لظروفى فأنا لا املك عمل فى الوقت الحالى .. وكنت بصدد عمل مشروع يتكلف حوالى 50 الف جنية كحد اقصى .. فهل يعتبر الفوركس هذا المشروع ،، بمعنى ان يتم فتح حساب والعمل بة
> 2-هل من الممكن ان اعمل واربح من الفوركس وانا اتعلم(اثناء التعليم)لان فترة التعليم يقال انها قد تكون عام كامل واكثر فهل يمكن الاعتماد على توصيات قوية ناجحة فى خلال هذا العام لتدر على ارباح تنفق على وانا اتعلم (انا متفرغ الان) ام انها فكرة خاطئة
> 3- فهمت من الفيديوهات والمقالات على النت ان الطمع والخوف هم اعداء الفوركس فهل هناك طرق تضمن ربح ولو اقل القليل مستمر دون الخوض فى خسارة
> الاهم
> لماذا لم يتقدم احد خبراء الفوركس المصريين بعرض فتوى الفوركس على دار الافتاء ليزيل الشك من قلوب البعض ومنهم انا    اشكركم جداً والسلام عليكم وكل عام وانت وجميع المسلمين بخير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بخصوص الإعتماد على الفوركس كمصدر دخل أساسي نعم ممكن , ولكن يجب أولا إكتساب خبرة وعلم كافي للوصول الى هذه المرحلة مثال بسيط هل يمكن ان يكتفي الطبيب بالدراسة لأول سنة بالجامعة ثم يبدأ في معالجة المرضى والدخول لغرفة العمليات ؟ بالطبع لا , الفوركس يقاس بنفس الطريقة فهو بالنهاية مجال عمل مثل اي مجال أخر له علم وأصول يجب إكتسابها أولا لكي تتمكن من النجاح فيه 
بخصوص التوصيات لا أنصحك بهذه الخطوة  الأأفضل ان تعتمد على نفسك ولا تتسرع في عملية فتح حساب والعمل به كما يأتي الربح سريعا أيضا الخسارة تأتي سريعا لمن ليس لديه خبرة 
بخصوص الفتوى تفضل هذا الموضوع يحتوى فتاوى مختلفة أتمنى تكون مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html  
مواضيع أتمنى تكون مفيدة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  { تعليمي } "°o.O ورشة تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي خطوة بخطوة O.o°" 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ite-i

اولا : كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
ثانيا الفوركس ممكن يكون مصدر دخل وحيد بعد التعلم
ثالثا لا تعتمد علي شركات توصيات لان توصياته  من وجهة نظره والطبيعي في الفوركسس ان يكون فيه خسارة ولازم يكون عندك مباديء ادارة راس المال 
رابعا لا زم تتعلم كويس جدا 
نصيحة اخوية افتح ديمو وجرب عليه شوية وفي تيمبلت انا بشتغل عليها جربها علي الديمو لحد لما تضبط معاك اسمها forexpiptaker   موجوده في الموقع  
تحياتي

----------


## mahdy1

استاذة رانيا وجدي ، الاستاذ ite-i
اشكركم جداً
انا بس كنت عاوز اثناء فترة التعليم يكون فيه دخل علشان يكون دافع ومشجع للتعليم والدراسة وعلشان الواحد مش يزهق فعلشان كده فكرت فى العمل بالتوصيات حتى لو على حساب صغير ، ومش مرتاح قوى لادارة الحسابات مش عارف لية
هو ده اللى بيدور فى دماغى
اشكركم جداً مرة تانية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا وجدي ، الاستاذ ite-i
> اشكركم جداً
> انا بس كنت عاوز اثناء فترة التعليم يكون فيه دخل علشان يكون دافع ومشجع للتعليم والدراسة وعلشان الواحد مش يزهق فعلشان كده فكرت فى العمل بالتوصيات حتى لو على حساب صغير ، ومش مرتاح قوى لادارة الحسابات مش عارف لية
> هو ده اللى بيدور فى دماغى
> اشكركم جداً مرة تانية

 هقولك على فكرة أحسن 
انت توكل على الله وإبدأ إتعلم مبادىء التحليل الفني ببساطة جدا وبعدها إفتح حساب ديمو وطبق تحليلك وإستغله في صفقات 
لمدة 3 شهور متتالية وفي نهاية ال3 أشهر اذا نتيجة الحساب إيجابية حتى لو بنسبة 5% توكل على الله وافتح حساب حقيقي بنسبة قليلة جدا مثلا 250-500 $ وطبق عليه خطوة خطوة هتكسب كتير وهتخسر كتير بس هتتعلم وهتلاقي نفسك ماشي بالطريق

----------


## mahdy1

> هقولك على فكرة أحسن 
> انت توكل على الله وإبدأ إتعلم مبادىء التحليل الفني ببساطة جدا وبعدها إفتح حساب ديمو وطبق تحليلك وإستغله في صفقات 
> لمدة 3 شهور متتالية وفي نهاية ال3 أشهر اذا نتيجة الحساب إيجابية حتى لو بنسبة 5% توكل على الله وافتح حساب حقيقي بنسبة قليلة جدا مثلا 250-500 $ وطبق عليه خطوة خطوة هتكسب كتير وهتخسر كتير بس هتتعلم وهتلاقي نفسك ماشي بالطريق

 اشكرك جداً يا استاذة رانيا على اهتمامك .. بس رشحى لى افضل واسرع طرق التعلم من فضلك علشان اقدر اتعلم فى وقت قياسى
وقول لى من فضلك ما هو الوقت القياسى للتعليم + التدريب على حساب ديمو للمتفرغ 
اشكرك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك جداً يا استاذة رانيا على اهتمامك .. بس رشحى لى افضل واسرع طرق التعلم من فضلك علشان اقدر اتعلم فى وقت قياسى
> وقول لى من فضلك ما هو الوقت القياسى للتعليم + التدريب على حساب ديمو للمتفرغ 
> اشكرك

 كتاب جون ميرفي للتحليل الفني مترجم للعربية  http://www.mediafire.com/?ld5k9acieby5680 
وتاني سؤال ده يختلف من شخص لأخر حسب قدراته ممكن شخص يلزمه 3 شهور وأخر يلزمه 3 سنوات 
المهم نصيحة هذا السوق يستلزم صبر وجهد  
لا تستعجل النتائج  
موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## _fady_

لو سمحتم توقيت المفكرة الاقتصادية للمنتدى 
باى توقيت مصر ولا شو
و شكرا

----------


## Osama86

اجابات واضحه وشافيه تشكرين عليها يا رانيا  
عندي سؤالين معليش: 
ايهما افضل واكثر اماناً لحساب تداول ميني الرافعه 1:50  ولا الرافعه 1:25  ولماذا ؟ 
السؤال الثاني ماهي الطريقه الصحيحه في استعمال اداة Fibonaci Expansion؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحتم توقيت المفكرة الاقتصادية للمنتدى 
> باى توقيت مصر ولا شو
> و شكرا

 تقدر تتحكم فيه حسب بلدك عن طريق اختيار التوقيت بملفك الشخصي  https://www.arabictrader.com/account.../manageaccount

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اجابات واضحه وشافيه تشكرين عليها يا رانيا  
> عندي سؤالين معليش: 
> ايهما افضل واكثر اماناً لحساب تداول ميني الرافعه 1:50  ولا الرافعه 1:25  ولماذا ؟ 
> السؤال الثاني ماهي الطريقه الصحيحه في استعمال اداة Fibonaci Expansion؟

 
شكرا جزيلا أخي أسامة بارك الله فيك 
الأفضل كلما إنخفضت الرافعة لان ذلك يجعل الهامش المحجوز أكبر وبالتالي تقل كمية العقود والمخاطرة 
تفضل هذا الرابط به مقالات مفيدة فيما يخص حجم العقد والرافعة والأوامر  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/23 
الفيبوناتشي اكسبينشن تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83211.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## القناصه

رانيا كل سنه وانتى طيبه عيد سعيد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> رانيا كل سنه وانتى طيبه عيد سعيد

 تسلمي يارب أختى الغالية 
كل عام وأنتي بخير وصحة وسلامة وأفضل حال يارب 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم 
كيف اغير ايميلى المسجل فى المتداول العربى عندكم

----------


## nourelshref

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير
انا لى سؤال وهو ان برنامج الميتا تريدير لايقوم باغلاق الصفقة ويعطينى خطا prohibite fifo rule ممكن الحل 
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> كيف اغير ايميلى المسجل فى المتداول العربى عندكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عن طريق فتح موضوع جديد بقسم الإقتراحات والتواصل وإضافة البريد الجديد الذي ترغب في التغيير اليه 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير
> انا لى سؤال وهو ان برنامج الميتا تريدير لايقوم باغلاق الصفقة ويعطينى خطا prohibite fifo rule ممكن الحل 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسلامة 
هذا لأن حسابك مفتوح بفرع أمريكا والذي ينطبق عليه نظام FIFO  بناءا على قوانين NFA  الجديدة  
هذا النظام يعني بإختصار ان اول صفقة تفتحها هي أول صفقة تغلقها اي انك اذا فتحت صفقتين لكي تغلق الثانية يجب ان تغلق الأولى أولا , 
تفضل هذا الرابط يشرح أكثر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t78362.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alqubaisi

مشكوره اختي رانيا على مساعدتج والله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه

----------


## hz_tl

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
في برنامج الميتا تريد هل  يسمح بعدد من المؤشرات فقط ام يمكن اضع فية عدد كبير من المؤشرات 
وذلك لانني وضعت مؤشرات كثيرة ولاكن الجزء الاخير لا يعمل كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة مع انني استخدمت بعض تلك المؤشرات  سابقا 
وللاسف تلك المؤشرات قد توقف عملها ايضا في الاستراتيجيات التي اعمل عليها وعلما بانني عندما مسحت بعض المؤشرات من الميتاتريد قد بدئت تعمل مرة اخري 
فما الحل
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> في برنامج الميتا تريد هل  يسمح بعدد من المؤشرات فقط ام يمكن اضع فية عدد كبير من المؤشرات 
> وذلك لانني وضعت مؤشرات كثيرة ولاكن الجزء الاخير لا يعمل كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة مع انني استخدمت بعض تلك المؤشرات  سابقا 
> وللاسف تلك المؤشرات قد توقف عملها ايضا في الاستراتيجيات التي اعمل عليها وعلما بانني عندما مسحت بعض المؤشرات من الميتاتريد قد بدئت تعمل مرة اخري 
> فما الحل
> وجزاكم الله خيرا الملف المرفق 284225

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المؤشرات لها عدد محدود للظهور بالقائمة السريعة فقط التي تفضلت بإرفاق صورة لها , لكن تظل موجودة وتعمل عن طريق الخطوات بالصورة المرفقة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مشكوره اختي رانيا على مساعدتج والله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه

 يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك

----------


## hz_tl

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> المؤشرات لها عدد محدود للظهور بالقائمة السريعة فقط التي تفضلت بإرفاق صورة لها , لكن تظل موجودة وتعمل عن طريق الخطوات بالصورة المرفقة

 الف الف شكر استاذتنا الكبيرة بصمتك في كل مكان في المنتدي
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mahdy1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
خبراء ومشرفى والقائمين على المنتدى الجبار اهتمامكم باستفساراتى وسرعة الرد عليها طمعنى بألا اسأل عن شئ التبس على الاهنا فى منتداكم اولاً وقبل التفكير فى اى مصدر اخر
فأشكركم على سعة صدوركم سؤالى حول النقاط وكيفية حساباتها بالرغم اننى تعلمت بعدها الكثير وفهمت ما يشكو الكثير من فهمة بسهولة والحمد لله رب العالمين .. لكن تلك النقطة كلما اقرأ فيها ازداد الموضوع صعوبة على فى الفهم بإختصار كيف تحسب المارجن ؟ و كيف تحسب قيمة النقطه ؟
الاجابة تملئ النت لكن مش قادر استوعبها ، قرأت فى كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة وفتحت حساب ديمو ولكن اختلف التنفيذ عن شرح الكتاب بالرغم من ضبط الرافعة على الحساب
فـ فضلاً اريد فهم هذة النقطة ومثال على اشهر العملات (الازواج) التى يتم التداول عليها
مثلاً حسابى 1000$  ورافعة 1:200 واريد ان ادخل صفقة EUR/USD  يعنى يورو دولار : فهل اذا ادخلت فى خانة Volume قيمة عقد ميكرو (.01) ما هو قيمة المارجن الذى ستخصمة الشركة ؟ وكم قيمة النقطة وما القيم التى ستظهر لى فى برنامج الميتاتريدر فى خانةMargin وخانة الـ Profit 
وهل من الممكن ان اجد جدولاً او صفحة اكسل لاشهر الازواج التى يتم التداول عليها ؟ان كانت 4 او 5 ازواج ؟ يوضح هذا الجدول قيمة المارجن والنقطة فى كل حالة (مثلا الحساب المينى والميكرو والاستاندرد)
اسف جداً على الاطالة لكنى مبتدأ وارجوا المساعدة من اهل العلم واهل الفضل
اشكركم 
اخوكم التلميذ المبتدئ

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> خبراء ومشرفى والقائمين على المنتدى الجبار اهتمامكم باستفساراتى وسرعة الرد عليها طمعنى بألا اسأل عن شئ التبس على الاهنا فى منتداكم اولاً وقبل التفكير فى اى مصدر اخر
> فأشكركم على سعة صدوركم سؤالى حول النقاط وكيفية حساباتها بالرغم اننى تعلمت بعدها الكثير وفهمت ما يشكو الكثير من فهمة بسهولة والحمد لله رب العالمين .. لكن تلك النقطة كلما اقرأ فيها ازداد الموضوع صعوبة على فى الفهم بإختصار كيف تحسب المارجن ؟ و كيف تحسب قيمة النقطه ؟
> الاجابة تملئ النت لكن مش قادر استوعبها ، قرأت فى كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة وفتحت حساب ديمو ولكن اختلف التنفيذ عن شرح الكتاب بالرغم من ضبط الرافعة على الحساب
> فـ فضلاً اريد فهم هذة النقطة ومثال على اشهر العملات (الازواج) التى يتم التداول عليها
> مثلاً حسابى 1000$  ورافعة 1:200 واريد ان ادخل صفقة EUR/USD  يعنى يورو دولار : فهل اذا ادخلت فى خانة Volume قيمة عقد ميكرو (.01) ما هو قيمة المارجن الذى ستخصمة الشركة ؟ وكم قيمة النقطة وما القيم التى ستظهر لى فى برنامج الميتاتريدر فى خانةMargin وخانة الـ Profit 
> وهل من الممكن ان اجد جدولاً او صفحة اكسل لاشهر الازواج التى يتم التداول عليها ؟ان كانت 4 او 5 ازواج ؟ يوضح هذا الجدول قيمة المارجن والنقطة فى كل حالة (مثلا الحساب المينى والميكرو والاستاندرد)
> اسف جداً على الاطالة لكنى مبتدأ وارجوا المساعدة من اهل العلم واهل الفضل
> اشكركم 
> اخوكم التلميذ المبتدئ

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي مهدي 
إن شاء الله تجد طلبك بالحاسبة الخاصة بمنصة GTSPRO  لدي افكسول يمكنك الحصول عليها بفتح حساب ديمو      
1- الرافعة
2- قيمة النقطة
3- الهامش المحجوز 
Trade Size  = حجم العقد   عقد عادي (Standard Lot): ويساوي 100,000  عقد مصغر (Mini Lot): ويساوي 10,000   عقد ميكرو (Micro Lot): ويساوي 1000

----------


## kareem khalil

السلام عليكم ... 
ممكن معلش اسال سؤال غريب ... هو الفوركس في مجال الذهب ولا عملات فقط  ؟؟؟ ثانيا أنا ازاي هاشتري والفيزا مش بتتقبل أعمل حساب في انهي بنك افضل ؟؟؟

----------


## mahdy1

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا أخي مهدي 
> إن شاء الله تجد طلبك بالحاسبة الخاصة بمنصة GTSPRO  لدي افكسول يمكنك الحصول عليها بفتح حساب ديمو      
> 1- الرافعة
> 2- قيمة النقطة
> 3- الهامش المحجوز 
> Trade Size  = حجم العقد   عقد عادي (Standard Lot): ويساوي 100,000  عقد مصغر (Mini Lot): ويساوي 10,000   عقد ميكرو (Micro Lot): ويساوي 1000

 الاستاذة رانيا وجدى انا اسف جداً على اسئلتى المتواضعة جداً واسف اكثر على تعبك معايا لكن لا يصح لى وبعد ان شعرت بأن اسير فى تعليم الفوركس بشكل جيد (شعورى) لا يصح ان اجهل موضوع النقاط فلذا اسئل اسئلتى الـ.......... 
هل منصة GTSPRO  تختلف عن ميتا تريدر ؟ لو كانت الاجابة نعم فهناك مشكلة جديدة وهى ان كل تعليمى وقراءاتى وفيديوهاتى على الميتاتريدر ؟؟
اليست مشكلة
اكرر اسفى الشديد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ... 
> ممكن معلش اسال سؤال غريب ... هو الفوركس في مجال الذهب ولا عملات فقط  ؟؟؟ ثانيا أنا ازاي هاشتري والفيزا مش بتتقبل أعمل حساب في انهي بنك افضل ؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا كريم 
مش سؤال غريب ولا حاجه فعلا فيه عملات ومعادن زي دهب وفضة لكن فيها شبهة شرعية للمسلمين لغياب صفة التقابض تفضل راجع هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t2755...ml#post2073982 
ثانيا : الفيزا اللي مش بتتقبل هي الفيزا المدفوعة مقدما لكن الفيزا العادية المرتبطة بحسابك تقبل عادي  
ثالثا : البنوك جميعها جيدة الحكومية أسمع ان بنك القاهره  وبنك مصر جيد والغير حكومية يوجد الاهلي سوسيتيه وبيروس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاستاذة رانيا وجدى انا اسف جداً على اسئلتى المتواضعة جداً واسف اكثر على تعبك معايا لكن لا يصح لى وبعد ان شعرت بأن اسير فى تعليم الفوركس بشكل جيد (شعورى) لا يصح ان اجهل موضوع النقاط فلذا اسئل اسئلتى الـ.......... 
> هل منصة GTSPRO  تختلف عن ميتا تريدر ؟ لو كانت الاجابة نعم فهناك مشكلة جديدة وهى ان كل تعليمى وقراءاتى وفيديوهاتى على الميتاتريدر ؟؟
> اليست مشكلة
> اكرر اسفى الشديد

 لا بالعكس مفيش اي مشكلة ده حقك انك تسأل وتتعلم وده دورنا وصدقني يسعدنا ان نتناقش ونرد على جميع الإستفسارات بكل رحابة 
بشكل عام كل شركة لها منصة خاصة بها والإختلافات ليست جذرية  فالمبدأ واحد المنصة تقدم لك امكانية البيع والشراء ومتابعة الأسعار وهكذا تختلف فقط الألوان والمؤثرات وبعض الإضافات كمميزات للمنصة مثل حاسبة الفوركس التي ارفقتها لك هذه ميزة تقدمها الشركة للعملاء وهكذا  
منصة مثل الميتاتريدر تتيح ذلك بالإضافة لشارت يمكنك تحليله  
وعموما تفضل هذا شرح لمنصة GTSPRO  يجعلك خبير فيها تماما  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36443.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mahdy1

> منصة مثل الميتاتريدر تتيح ذلك بالإضافة لشارت يمكنك تحليله  
> تحياتي وتقديري

  لا افهم معنى تلك الجملة !!!

----------


## محمد صلاح

> لا افهم معنى تلك الجملة !!!

 السلام عليكم   
اخى  
هذا معناة انك يمكنك التحليل بأستخدام الميتاتريدر نظرا لتوافر هذة الامكانية بة ويمكنك ايضا وضع الاوردارات  بطريقة سهلة ومباشرة حيث يقوم البرنامج بأتمام كل العمليات الحسابية الخاصة بالمارجن والرافعة  وكل هذا  
اما الجى تى اس لا يوفر امكانية تحليل الشارت حيث انة لا يحتوى على الشاشة الخاصة بعرض تحركان العملات ولا يحنوى على ادوات التحليل  
الشاشة المقصود بها   
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف الف شكر استاذتنا الكبيرة بصمتك في كل مكان في المنتدي
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك بارك الله فيك

----------


## darksoul22

السلام عليكم يا أخوان , لقد قمت بفتح موضوع لتحويل مؤشر الى أكسبريت , أرجو من أحد الأخوة المبرمجين تلبية طلبي , و هذا هو رابط الموضوع : https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128943.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم يا أخوان , لقد قمت بفتح موضوع لتحويل مؤشر الى أكسبريت , أرجو من أحد الأخوة المبرمجين تلبية طلبي , و هذا هو رابط الموضوع : https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128943.html

 ان شاء الله احد الإخوة المبرمجين يفيدك 
واخي أسامة لا يتأخر عن تلبية طلبات الأعضاء

----------


## mahdy1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
سؤال بتاع ناس مبتدئين تماماً
بالنسبة للتوصيات 
Tp : xxxxx
SL : xxxxx
ودى معناها طبعاً Take Profit  و Stop Lose
فية توصيات تانية بتبقى كده
Tp1 : xxxxx
Tp2 : xxxxx
ودى معناها اننا بندخل 2 Take Profit ؟ طيب امر الشراء فية مكان واحد للـ Take Profit .. ولا ايه ؟؟؟
فية توصيات ثالثة بتبقى كده
rel="nofollow" target=10
stoploss=35
دى مش فاهم معناها
ممكن توضيح
اشكركم

----------


## Osama86

بعالم الفوركس والعملات اسمع بأسلوب المتاجره وهو السلاحف؟ ورحلتهم الى المليون! 
على ماذا تعني طريقة السلاحف؟ هل هم مجموعه من الناس بدخلون بصفقه بوقت واحد؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بعالم الفوركس والعملات اسمع بأسلوب المتاجره وهو السلاحف؟ ورحلتهم الى المليون! 
> على ماذا تعني طريقة السلاحف؟ هل هم مجموعه من الناس بدخلون بصفقه بوقت واحد؟

 تفضل أخي أسامة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40023.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15915-3.html#post501567 
بشكل عام السلاحف مقصود بها فرق عمل تنطلق بإستراتيجية عمل محددة وخطة متفق عليها وتسير ببطىء وثبات نحو هدفها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤال بتاع ناس مبتدئين تماماً
> بالنسبة للتوصيات 
> Tp : xxxxx
> SL : xxxxx
> ودى معناها طبعاً Take Profit  و Stop Lose
> فية توصيات تانية بتبقى كده
> Tp1 : xxxxx
> Tp2 : xxxxx
> ...

 الرد بالإقتباس

----------


## mahdy1

عامة استاذة رانيا اشكرك جداً ، ومش عارف هو انا ربنا بعتنى ليكى عشان اتعبك ولا ربنا بعتك لية علشان تساعدينى
فـ شــــكراً دائما لتعبـــــك معايا   

> 1 يعني الهدف الأول
> 2 الهدف الثاني
> لان بعض المضاربيين بيقسمو الأاهداف عشان يخرجو بأكبر ربح

   
هل ده بيتم فى صفتين ولا اية ؟ يعنى بتدخل بنفس الزوج ونفس نوع التعامل (بيع او شراء) ونفس حجم العقد والاستوب لوز وهدف1 وبعدين ندخل عقد تانى وبنفس البيانات ونغير الهدف لهدف 2   

> ويسأل صاحب التوصية عن نقطة الدخول

 
يسأل ازاى مش فاهم ؟ يعنى معنى دى rel="nofollow"    اية ؟    

> وبشكل عام لا أنصحك تدخل صفقة نسبة الخسارة فيها ثلاث أضعاف نسبة المكسب

 
حضرتك عرفتنى منين ان الصفقة نسبة الخسارة فيها ثلاث أضعاف نسبة المكسب  
اسف جدا ومتشكر

----------


## محمد صلاح

السلام عليكم     

> عامة استاذة رانيا اشكرك جداً ، ومش عارف هو انا ربنا بعتنى ليكى عشان اتعبك ولا ربنا بعتك لية علشان تساعدينى
> فـ شــــكراً دائما لتعبـــــك معايا     
> هل ده بيتم فى صفتين ولا اية ؟ يعنى بتدخل بنفس الزوج ونفس نوع التعامل (بيع او شراء) ونفس حجم العقد والاستوب لوز وهدف1 وبعدين ندخل عقد تانى وبنفس البيانات ونغير الهدف لهدف 2  اخى الهدف الاول بيقى زى ما التوصية موضحة   take profit  
> وفى حالة تحقق الهدف بيتم رفع الاستوب الى نقطة الدخول ونكمل الصفقة  الى النقطة الثانية المحددة عند take profit   
> يسأل ازاى مش فاهم ؟ يعنى معنى دى rel="nofollow"    اية ؟  على ما اعتقد ان كاتب التوصية ينوة على عدم متابعة او تنفيذ التوصية على الحساب الحقيقى  
> real not follow
> والله اعلم   
> حضرتك عرفتنى منين ان الصفقة نسبة الخسارة فيها ثلاث أضعاف نسبة المكسب  
> اسف جدا ومتشكر

 اما من حيث نسبة الخسارة الى الربح  
دى بتحسب من نسبة نقاط الهدف الى نقاط الاستوب لوز  
يعنى الهدف فى هذة الصفقة 10 والاستوب لوز 35 نقطة يبقى نسبة الخسارة الى الربح = 35 /10 = 3.5 
بمعنى اخر ان كمية الخسارة فى حالة فشل الصفقة تساوى ثلاثة مرات نسبة الربح  
ودى طبعا فى ادارة راس المال بتبقى نسبة سيئة جدا  
وباقى الردود فى الاقتباس باللون الازرق  
ولا تخجل اخى من اى استفسار  
محمد صلاح

----------


## mahdy1

> السلام عليكم  
> اما من حيث نسبة الخسارة الى الربح  
> دى بتحسب من نسبة نقاط الهدف الى نقاط الاستوب لوز  
> يعنى الهدف فى هذة الصفقة 10 والاستوب لوز 35 نقطة يبقى نسبة الخسارة الى الربح = 35 /10 = 3.5 
> بمعنى اخر ان كمية الخسارة فى حالة فشل الصفقة تساوى ثلاثة مرات نسبة الربح  
> ودى طبعا فى ادارة راس المال بتبقى نسبة سيئة جدا  
> ولا تخجل اخى من اى استفسار  
> محمد صلاح

 استاذ محمد لن اخجل منك بعد الان ... بس استحملنى ههههههههههه 
فية حضرتك سؤالين تانى غير السؤال اللى حضرتك جاوبت علية
منتظر ردك مع الشكر

----------


## محمد صلاح

انا تحت امرك  
الرد باللون الازرق فى الاقتباس  
ولو مش كدة اكتبلى انت عايز تستفسر عن اية وانا معاك

----------


## mahdy1

> انا تحت امرك  
> الرد باللون الازرق فى الاقتباس  
> ولو مش كدة اكتبلى انت عايز تستفسر عن اية وانا معاك

 الامر لله وحدة .... بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلا ولكنى كثير الاستفسارات
مشكور

----------


## محمد صلاح

> الامر لله وحدة .... بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلا ولكنى  كثير الاستفسارات
> مشكور

 ونعلم بالله  
وانا فى الخدمة فى اى وقت وكلنا  كثيرى الاستفسار مش انت بس  
المجال ملىء بالمراحل والاستفسارات وهذا تراكمى بمعنى ان لا تترك شىء لا حتى تدخل مثلى فى مرحلة التصحيح المعقد  
complex correction  
تحياتى

----------


## mahdy1

> ونعلم بالله  
> وانا فى الخدمة فى اى وقت وكلنا  كثيرى الاستفسار مش انت بس  
> المجال ملىء بالمراحل والاستفسارات وهذا تراكمى بمعنى ان لا تترك شىء لا حتى تدخل مثلى فى مرحلة التصحيح المعقد  
> complex correction  
> تحياتى

 ان شاء الله مفيش تعقيد .. لكن دائماً اعطينى الامل .. حسسنى ان المجال كويس ..

----------


## mahdy1

> ونعلم بالله  
> وانا فى الخدمة فى اى وقت وكلنا  كثيرى الاستفسار مش انت بس  
> المجال ملىء بالمراحل والاستفسارات وهذا تراكمى بمعنى ان لا تترك شىء لا حتى تدخل مثلى فى مرحلة التصحيح المعقد  
> complex correction  
> تحياتى

 اشكرك جدأ ولكن لا افهمك .. يعنى هل دخلت المجال بحساب حقيقى وكانت تغيب عنك معلومات ام ماذا كنت تقصد

----------


## محمد صلاح

> ان شاء الله مفيش تعقيد .. لكن دائماً اعطينى الامل .. حسسنى ان المجال كويس ..

 لا ان شاء الله تتعلم وتبقى افضل ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد صلاح

> اشكرك جدأ ولكن لا افهمك .. يعنى هل دخلت المجال بحساب حقيقى وكانت تغيب عنك معلومات ام ماذا كنت تقصد

 لا اخى انا فى مرحلة  التجريبى  
ومعنى كلامى انة فى مرحلة التعلم لا يمكنك ترك شىء دون معرفتة جيدا بل والتطبيق علية ايضا لان هذا المجال تراكمى اى ان  كل خطوة تعتمد على السابق لها  
وفقك الله

----------


## mahdy1

ربنا يوفقك واياى يا استاذ محمد

----------


## الفهد المصري

أخت رانيا بعد السلام عليكم
عندي في الميتا تريدر اف اكس دي دي فرق كبير جدا بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء يعني مثلا USDJPY  76.709      76.737  يعني بفارق 28 نقطة وهناك ازواج اجدها بفارق 40 نقطة .
سؤالي : هل هذا الفارق هو السبريد وهل معقول يكون السبريد بهذا الحجم الكبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Osama86

مؤشرات الهاي واللو اليومي كثيره لكن اريد هذا المؤشر او مشابه لـه

----------


## forexboy2011

السلام عليكم جميعا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وربنا يجعلها سنة سعيدة على الجميع  
ممكن أسأل 
انا عندى خلفية عن ماهو الفوركس وبعض الاساسيات كالترند والدعوم والمقاومات  ولكنها تحتاج الى التأكيد والتدريب 
ازاى أصقل هذه المفاهيم ولو فيه ورشة للمبتدئين يبقى كويس نتعلم فيها الاساسيات ونطبق على اللى هتعلمه؟؟ 
هل تنصحونى بكتب معينة او كورسات على النت ممكن تفيد؟؟ 
تسلموا لى

----------


## forexboy2011

ياريت يا جماعة حد يرد علينا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أخت رانيا بعد السلام عليكم
> عندي في الميتا تريدر اف اكس دي دي فرق كبير جدا بين سعر البيع وسعر الشراء يعني مثلا USDJPY  76.709      76.737  يعني بفارق 28 نقطة وهناك ازواج اجدها بفارق 40 نقطة .
> سؤالي : هل هذا الفارق هو السبريد وهل معقول يكون السبريد بهذا الحجم الكبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا أخي فهد وعذرا لتأخر الرد 
هذا لأن السبريد فاصل 5 وليس 4 
الخانة الأخيرة على اليمين تمثل جزء من النقطة وليس نقطة كاملة ولكي لا تسبب لك اي تشتت لا تنظر لها بمعنى ان سعر البيع لديك سيكون
76.70 , الشراء 76.73  , وهذا يعني أن السبريد 3 نقاط فقط وليس ثلاثون  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مؤشرات الهاي واللو اليومي كثيره لكن اريد هذا المؤشر او مشابه لـه

 أخي أسامة يفيدك أكثر قسم المؤشرات والإكسبرتات أرجو اضافة طلبك هناك هم أكثر خبرة مني بهذا الشأن
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم جميعا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وربنا يجعلها سنة سعيدة على الجميع  
> ممكن أسأل 
> انا عندى خلفية عن ماهو الفوركس وبعض الاساسيات كالترند والدعوم والمقاومات  ولكنها تحتاج الى التأكيد والتدريب 
> ازاى أصقل هذه المفاهيم ولو فيه ورشة للمبتدئين يبقى كويس نتعلم فيها الاساسيات ونطبق على اللى هتعلمه؟؟ 
> هل تنصحونى بكتب معينة او كورسات على النت ممكن تفيد؟؟ 
> تسلموا لى

 يااهلا وسهلا بك 
إتفضل ورشة تعليمية تقدر تتدرب وتناقش وتطبق فيها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
أيضا هذا الموضوع أتمنى يكون مفيد https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وهذه ورشة تحتوي على فهرس يحوي داتا علمية مفيدة جدا ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120619.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## forexboy2011

الف شكر استاذة رانيا  
ان شاء الله مواضيع مفيدة وورشة عمل رائعة....استنينى عندكم

----------


## abuelbanat

السلام عليكم  
استاذة رانيا انا لاحظت غيابك عن تحليل اليورو وكمان محمد B1 
لعل المانع خير لان الورشة بصراحة محتاجة اليكم في هذه الظروف الصعبة  
وسلامي لك ولاسرة المتداول العربي

----------


## maram-2012

مرحبا اخواتي واخواني الأعزاء اريد ان اتعلم تجارة الفوركس  وياليت اذا في سيدة تعلمني تجارة الفوركس واين افتح الحساب في اي بنك وكم يكون المبلغ المطلوب لتجارة الفوركس تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## maram-2012

مرحبا استاذة رانيا  ممكن تعلميني تجارة الفوركس من الألف الى الياء اذا ممكن  الله يسعدك يارب  ويحقق امنياتك 
اين افتح حسابي وكم المبلغ المطلوب لتجارة الفوركس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر استاذة رانيا  
> ان شاء الله مواضيع مفيدة وورشة عمل رائعة....استنينى عندكم

 يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما    

> السلام عليكم  
> استاذة رانيا انا لاحظت غيابك عن تحليل اليورو وكمان محمد B1 
> لعل المانع خير لان الورشة بصراحة محتاجة اليكم في هذه الظروف الصعبة  
> وسلامي لك ولاسرة المتداول العربي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي أبو البنات واعتذر لك عن التقصير للإنشغال فقط وان شاء الله لنا عودة بالورشة من جديد ,.   

> مرحبا استاذة رانيا  ممكن تعلميني تجارة الفوركس من الألف الى الياء اذا ممكن  الله يسعدك يارب  ويحقق امنياتك 
> اين افتح حسابي وكم المبلغ المطلوب لتجارة الفوركس

 يااهلا وسهلا أختي الفاضلة مرام 
تفضل أختى هذه الموضوعات ان شاء الله تكون مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
وإذا من أهل السعودية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t129210.html 
ومعك ان شاء الله اذا لديك أي إستفسار أرجو ألا تترددي  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## maram-2012

مرحبا استاذة رانيا وجدي ممكن ترسلين ايميلك لو سمحتي فضلا لا امرا وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## القناصه

رانيا  بالله كنت عاوزه اعرف اى شركة معتمده فى رحلة المليون دولار معتمدينها لمدة 3 شهور قرات فى الحسابات التجريبيه بس لازم يكون من  يوم 1 الى يوم 10 من كل شهر

----------


## القناصه

من فضلك كمان عاوزه شرح لمؤشر خاص بالدعوم والمقاومه مش متذكره اسمه  ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> رانيا  بالله كنت عاوزه اعرف اى شركة معتمده فى رحلة المليون دولار معتمدينها لمدة 3 شهور قرات فى الحسابات التجريبيه بس لازم يكون من  يوم 1 الى يوم 10 من كل شهر

 السؤال بموضوع الرحلة سيكون أكثر فائدة لانهم أكثر علما بذلك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> من فضلك كمان عاوزه شرح لمؤشر خاص بالدعوم والمقاومه مش متذكره اسمه  ؟

 ينفع اشرح حاجه مش عارفاها ؟

----------


## Omar8

السلام عليكم اختي، كيف بأمكاني تغير المعرف لوسمحتي؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اختي، كيف بأمكاني تغير المعرف لوسمحتي؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا وغلا اخي نوخذه 
عن طريق فتح موضوع جديد بقسم الإقتراحات والتواصل واضافة اسم المعرف الذي ترغب في التغيير اليه 
تفضل رابط قسم الإقتراحات والتواصل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f8.html

----------


## Omar8

شكرا اختي

----------


## القناصه

المؤشر الا محتاجه اعرفه مؤشر الفيبو الا بيحد وقت الشراء والبيع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> المؤشر الا محتاجه اعرفه مؤشر الفيبو الا بيحد وقت الشراء والبيع

 فيبوناتشي ؟

----------


## aboaldahab

مرحبا يا أخوتى . 
أتمنى ان تكونوا بخير . 
أريد فقط الاستفسار عن بعض الاشياء ..... 
شركة سولوشن هل يمن فتح حساب بها بحوالى 100 دولار فقط كتجربة بسيطة , اى مرد حساب لتجربة بدون ان يكون أسلامى حتى يتم التجربة فقط ؟ 
~~~ 
أيضا شركة فوركس يارد الاحظ ان الكلام عليها كتثير جدا و يقال انها غير مراقبة , ان كان هكذا ما تفسير هذا الكلام المكتوب عنها فى يلا فوركس و هل هذا صحيح و قد تعدلت الان ام كذب و يلا فوركس عميلة لديهم ... 
ها هو الكلام : 
هى شركة مالية مرخصة من لجنة الاوراق المالية القبرصية ( cysec ) و تحمل الرخصة رقم 092/08 كما انها مراقبة كما انها مراقبة قانونيا من الهيئة المالية من قانون الهيئة الاوروبية ( mifld ) ... 
الان ه هذا صحيح ام ماذا ... ؟ 
~~~ 
فى أنتظار ردكم يا أحبائى و شكرا جزيلا لكم .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مرحبا يا أخوتى . 
> أتمنى ان تكونوا بخير . 
> أريد فقط الاستفسار عن بعض الاشياء ..... 
> شركة سولوشن هل يمن فتح حساب بها بحوالى 100 دولار فقط كتجربة بسيطة , اى مرد حساب لتجربة بدون ان يكون أسلامى حتى يتم التجربة فقط ؟ 
> ~~~ 
> أيضا شركة فوركس يارد الاحظ ان الكلام عليها كتثير جدا و يقال انها غير مراقبة , ان كان هكذا ما تفسير هذا الكلام المكتوب عنها فى يلا فوركس و هل هذا صحيح و قد تعدلت الان ام كذب و يلا فوركس عميلة لديهم ... 
> ها هو الكلام : 
> هى شركة مالية مرخصة من لجنة الاوراق المالية القبرصية ( cysec ) و تحمل الرخصة رقم 092/08 كما انها مراقبة كما انها مراقبة قانونيا من الهيئة المالية من قانون الهيئة الاوروبية ( mifld ) ... 
> الان ه هذا صحيح ام ماذا ... ؟ 
> ...

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
الحد الادنى لفتح حساب بإفكسول هو 250$ 
بخصوص التسجيل بهيئة الرقابة القبرصية لا يثق فيها الغالبية لانها هيئة رقابية ضعيفة بعكس هيئة الرقابة الأمريكية والبريطانية أكثر صرامة وقوة بالتالي تعطي الشركات المسجلة فيها قوة ومصداقية أكبر لدى العملاء

----------


## aboaldahab

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
> الحد الادنى لفتح حساب بإفكسول هو 250$ 
> بخصوص التسجيل بهيئة الرقابة القبرصية لا يثق فيها الغالبية لانها هيئة رقابية ضعيفة بعكس هيئة الرقابة الأمريكية والبريطانية أكثر صرامة وقوة بالتالي تعطي الشركات المسجلة فيها قوة ومصداقية أكبر لدى العملاء

 شكرا يا اختى على ارد و سرعة التفاعل . 
حسنا لدى استفسار بسيط اخر عرفت ان شركة fxcm تسمح بالمتاجرة بحساب صغير يبدأ من 50 دولار الى اعلى , هل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟ 
اعرف ان الحسابات الاسلامية تبدأ من 300 دولار و لكن انا اتكلم عن حساب حقيقى فقط  للتجربة ليس اكثر فهل ينفع عمل حساب يبدأ من 50 دولار و ليكن مثلا 140 دولار ؟؟ 
و شكرا مرة اخرى يا غالية . 
فى أمأن الله .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا يا اختى على ارد و سرعة التفاعل . 
> حسنا لدى استفسار بسيط اخر عرفت ان شركة fxcm تسمح بالمتاجرة بحساب صغير يبدأ من 50 دولار الى اعلى , هل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟ 
> اعرف ان الحسابات الاسلامية تبدأ من 300 دولار و لكن انا اتكلم عن حساب حقيقى فقط  للتجربة ليس اكثر فهل ينفع عمل حساب يبدأ من 50 دولار و ليكن مثلا 140 دولار ؟؟ 
> و شكرا مرة اخرى يا غالية . 
> فى أمأن الله .

 يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي ابو الدهب 
نعم هذا صحيح بفرع الميكرو من الشركة تبدأ الحسابات من 50$ وهي حسابات غير اسلامية يجب الا تبيت اي صفقة فيها لكي لا يتم اضافة فوائد ربوية للحساب للتبييت 
- افكسول الحسابات جميعها بنفس النظام سواء اسلامية ام لا الحد الأدنى لها جميعا 250$ . 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tulkaremillar

السلام عليكم 
اخت رانيا اولا كيف حالك عسى ان تكوني بخير وصحه جيده ?
ثانيا عندي استفسار بالنسبه لفرع شركه افكسول البرطاني ... كيف لي ان احصل عليه ...اذا الرابط موجود عندك لو تكرمتي ترسليه لي لاني كلما ابحث عنه تخرج لي عناوين قبرص
وثالثا افتقدنا تحليلاتك بالنسبه للباوند واليورو الم يعد لك تحليل عليهما 
وتحياتي لك 
محمد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخت رانيا اولا كيف حالك عسى ان تكوني بخير وصحه جيده ?
> ثانيا عندي استفسار بالنسبه لفرع شركه افكسول البرطاني ... كيف لي ان احصل عليه ...اذا الرابط موجود عندك لو تكرمتي ترسليه لي لاني كلما ابحث عنه تخرج لي عناوين قبرص
> وثالثا افتقدنا تحليلاتك بالنسبه للباوند واليورو الم يعد لك تحليل عليهما 
> وتحياتي لك 
> محمد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يااهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
تفضل هذا رابط فرع بريطانيا  http://www.fxsol.co.uk/ 
بخصوص التحليلات أبشر خير ان شاء الله سأقوم بإرفاق تقريري لليورو دولار لهذا الأسبوع ونعود لمتابعتنا اليومية له بأمر الله 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tulkaremillar

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يااهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
> تفضل هذا رابط فرع بريطانيا  http://www.fxsol.co.uk/ 
> بخصوص التحليلات أبشر خير ان شاء الله سأقوم بإرفاق تقريري لليورو دولار لهذا الأسبوع ونعود لمتابعتنا اليومية له بأمر الله 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 والباوند يا ّأخت رانيا .... انا اطمع بالمزيد منك  :Regular Smile: 
وشكرا على الرابط :Regular Smile:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> والباوند يا ّأخت رانيا .... انا اطمع بالمزيد منك 
> وشكرا على الرابط

 الله المستعان ان شاء الله نعود تدريجيا

----------


## tulkaremillar

> الله المستعان ان شاء الله نعود تدريجيا

 ان شاء الله 
وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرك على المعروف ويبارك في اهلك ومالك

----------


## قاهر النت

أخي الفاضل أود شكرك على فتحك لهذا الموضوع لمساعدة إخوانك 
أريد الاستفسار عن طريقة استعادة كلمة السر في شركة FXDD 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## aboaldahab

شكرا لك يا أخت رانيا على سرعة تفاعلك ... 
بارك الله فيك يا أختى . 
حتى  أثقل عليك عندما تكونى فارغة أرجو وضع رابط لشركة fxcm فرع بريطانيا و أستمارة البيانات المراد ملئها ان كان هناك و ان كان هناك شرح ارجو وضعة ... هذا فقط عندما تكونى فارغة يا أختى ... 
فى أمان الله .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أخي الفاضل أود شكرك على فتحك لهذا الموضوع لمساعدة إخوانك 
> أريد الاستفسار عن طريقة استعادة كلمة السر في شركة FXDD 
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 عن طريق مراسلة خدمة العملاء /الدعم بالشركة وطلب اعادة تعيين كلمة مرور جديدة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك يا أخت رانيا على سرعة تفاعلك ... 
> بارك الله فيك يا أختى . 
> حتى  أثقل عليك عندما تكونى فارغة أرجو وضع رابط لشركة fxcm فرع بريطانيا و أستمارة البيانات المراد ملئها ان كان هناك و ان كان هناك شرح ارجو وضعة ... هذا فقط عندما تكونى فارغة يا أختى ... 
> فى أمان الله .

 وفيك بارك الله اخي الكريم 
FXCM  فرع بريطانيا يمكنك مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي : [email protected]  
اذا كان للحساب الميكرو   http://www.forexmicrolot.com/open-forex-account.jsp

----------


## abuelbanat

انا عايز اتعلم الشموع اليابانية  
بحثت على النت ولقيت مجموعة DVD (profiting from candlestick by steve nison 
هل استاذة رانيا ترشح لي شراءها لانها ب 400 دولار امريكي وانا ممكن اشتريها لو الفائدة كبيرة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا عايز اتعلم الشموع اليابانية  
> بحثت على النت ولقيت مجموعة DVD (profiting from candlestick by steve nison 
> هل استاذة رانيا ترشح لي شراءها لانها ب 400 دولار امريكي وانا ممكن اشتريها لو الفائدة كبيرة

 حياك الله أخي أبو البنات 
إختيار متميز للغاية وأعتذر لك لتأخر الرد لكن لم أرغب في الرد عليك الا ومعي الكورس جاهز للتحميل ان شاء الله 
تفضل روابط مباشرة للتحميل  http://www.fileserve.com/file/CEmCeE...son.part01.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/4Xuk7a...son.part02.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/9bEvzq...son.part03.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/zZbEcM...son.part04.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/G5mjvA...son.part05.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/U5CuHg...son.part06.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/HdgU8t...son.part07.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/UYPEEe...son.part08.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/rsE8cD...son.part09.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/W7nBNQ...son.part10.rar http://www.fileserve.com/file/yR4TVg...son.part11.rar

----------


## mahdy1

*السلام عليكم
اولاً : - قبل الدخول لعالم الفوركس
لاحظت ان معظم الشركات التى تتعامل بالنقود على شبكة الانترنت نصابة .. بدأ من شركات الربح من النت (الضغط على الاعلانات) او ما يسمى بـ PTC تصل نسبة الشركات النصابة اكثر من 95% ، ومن دخل هذا العالم يعلم مدى صدق كلامى ، وايضاً شركات تدفع مقابل التحميل (شركات الابلودنج ) نفس الكلام .. القليل محترم والغالبية نصابين والمحترم لا يستمر حتى يتحول للنصب .. وشركات الربح من مشاهدة الفيديوهات ..... الخ الخ 
وصدمت عندما علمت ان هناك شركات وساطة فى الفوركس نصابة !!
ولكن تقريباً انها نسبة بسيطة لا تصل الا 95% .....
السؤال هل الشركات المحترمة فى مجال وساطة الفوركس مضمونة 100% وليس من المتوقع بل ومن المستحيل ان تنصب يإى شكل من الاشكال
وهل اى مبلغ مودع داخل شركة من هذة الشركات يكون مضمون السحب فى اى وقت دون اى قيود او تعقيدات مهما كبر حجم المبلغ (لو مليون مثلاً .... انا بقول مثلاً يعنى)
وما هى مقاييس الافضلية لشركات الوساطة ؟ يعنى حسابات السلامية ، اقل اسبريد ، تقبل الاسكالبينج ، ماذا ايضاً من مقاييس
ومن وجهه نظر الخبراء ما ترتيب هذة الشركات من حيث الافضلية فى كل شئ
احب ان اضيف شيئاً الى استفساراتى بعد اذنكم
ما القيود والموانع التى تضعها بعض الشركات لاعضائها فى التعامل والمتاجرة
مثلاً انا اعرف ان البعض يمنع الاسكالبينج
هل هناك موانع اخرى .. يعنى مثلاً عدد صفقات فى اليوم او اى اى شئ اخر من موانع  وقيود
اشكركم جداً*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم
> اولاً : - قبل الدخول لعالم الفوركس
> لاحظت ان معظم الشركات التى تتعامل بالنقود على شبكة الانترنت نصابة .. بدأ من شركات الربح من النت (الضغط على الاعلانات) او ما يسمى بـ PTC تصل نسبة الشركات النصابة اكثر من 95% ، ومن دخل هذا العالم يعلم مدى صدق كلامى ، وايضاً شركات تدفع مقابل التحميل (شركات الابلودنج ) نفس الكلام .. القليل محترم والغالبية نصابين والمحترم لا يستمر حتى يتحول للنصب .. وشركات الربح من مشاهدة الفيديوهات ..... الخ الخ 
> وصدمت عندما علمت ان هناك شركات وساطة فى الفوركس نصابة !!
> ولكن تقريباً انها نسبة بسيطة لا تصل الا 95% .....
> السؤال هل الشركات المحترمة فى مجال وساطة الفوركس مضمونة 100% وليس من المتوقع بل ومن المستحيل ان تنصب يإى شكل من الاشكال
> وهل اى مبلغ مودع داخل شركة من هذة الشركات يكون مضمون السحب فى اى وقت دون اى قيود او تعقيدات مهما كبر حجم المبلغ (لو مليون مثلاً .... انا بقول مثلاً يعنى)
> وما هى مقاييس الافضلية لشركات الوساطة ؟ يعنى حسابات السلامية ، اقل اسبريد ، تقبل الاسكالبينج ، ماذا ايضاً من مقاييس
> ومن وجهه نظر الخبراء ما ترتيب هذة الشركات من حيث الافضلية فى كل شئ
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا اخي مهدي 
- بداية قاعدة عامة بجميع المجالات هناك شركات /أشخاص جيدين واخرين غير ذلك بالتالي لا يمكن إطلاق حكم مطلق على جميع الشركات سواء الربحية او الوساطة  
- ثانيا :  شركات الفوركس المحترمة لها شروط وقيود نضعها بالحسبان عندما نختار مثال ( حسن السمعة بين المضاربيين - التسجيل بالهيئات الرقابية القوية ) , هذه الهيئات الرقابية تضمن للعميل حقه اذا تلاعبت الشركة معه وحاولت النصب عليه وهذه الهيئات تضع قيود صارمة لمراقبة أداء الشركات بإستمرار لضمان حماية العملاء  
ثالثا: ان شاء الله اي مبلغ تضعه مضمون ولك الحق في سحبه اي وقت طالما تتعامل مع شركة معروفة ومسجلة بهيئات رقابية قوية مهما كان حجم المبلغ حتى لو عشرات الملايين 
رابعا : أتمنى هذا الموضوع يفيدك:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
خامسا : ترتيب الشركات نسبي لان كل شركة بها مميزات جيدة والفصيل اي هذه المميزات يفيدك اكثر مثال انت مضارب سكالبنج ستنجذب اكثر لشركات سبريد منخفض والشركات التي تسمح بالسكالبنج بدون قيود ستكون لديك بالمرتبة الاولى على عكس مضارب اخر سيصنفها من وجهة نظر اخرى , عموما تفضل هذا الموضوع ترتيب لاعضاء المنتدى حسب تعاملاتهم مع الشركات:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t124224.html 
سادسا : القيود والموانع تختلف من شركة لاخرى ولكنها ليست كثيرة ويفضل ان تستفسر منها عند فتح الحساب وهي بشكل عام تتلخص بمنع السكالبنج او وضع قيود بعدم اغلاق الصفقة قبل شرط معين مثلا تحقيق عدد نقاط معين او استنفاذ وقت معين , بعض الشركات تخحفض الرافعة باخر ايام الاسبوع مما يشكل خطر على الصفقات المفتوحة لان الهامش المحجوز يزداد , البعض يضع فوائد بعد مرور عدد ايام معين على الصفقات المفتوحة حتى لو الحساب اسلامي وهكذا,

----------


## mahdy1

استاذة رانيا اشكرك جداً
ولى استفسار اخر بعيداً عن الشركات ولكنة خاص بالميتاتريدر
هل يمكننى الغاء صفقة فتحتها .. بدلاً من الاغلاق على مكسب او خسارة لانى عندما فتحت Modify Or Delete Order لم اجد ما يفيد حذف الصفقة او الغائها وكأنها لم تكن .. انما وجدت خيارات اخرى لم افهمها .. فهل استطيع حذف الصفقة كما أشرت .. وشكراً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا اشكرك جداً
> ولى استفسار اخر بعيداً عن الشركات ولكنة خاص بالميتاتريدر
> هل يمكننى الغاء صفقة فتحتها .. بدلاً من الاغلاق على مكسب او خسارة لانى عندما فتحت Modify Or Delete Order لم اجد ما يفيد حذف الصفقة او الغائها وكأنها لم تكن .. انما وجدت خيارات اخرى لم افهمها .. فهل استطيع حذف الصفقة كما أشرت .. وشكراً

 يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي مجدي 
هل تقصد انك وضعت امر معلق ولم يتفعل بالسوق وتريد حذفه قبل ان يتفعل ؟ 
ام صفقة مفتوحة فعليا بالسوق وتريد اغلاقها على تعادل دون خسارة او ربح ؟

----------


## mahdy1

> يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي مجدي 
> هل تقصد انك وضعت امر معلق ولم يتفعل بالسوق وتريد حذفه قبل ان يتفعل ؟ 
> ام صفقة مفتوحة فعليا بالسوق وتريد اغلاقها على تعادل دون خسارة او ربح ؟

 حضرتك معاكى مهدى 
انا اقصد صفقة مفتوحة فعلياً بالسوق
هذا هو قصدى خاصة وان هناك امر Modify Or Delete Order
و فهمتة تعديل او حذف امر ولكن وجدت خيارات اخرى ومش فاهمها وعاوز حد يشرحها لى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> حضرتك معاكى مهدى 
> انا اقصد صفقة مفتوحة فعلياً بالسوق
> هذا هو قصدى خاصة وان هناك امر Modify Or Delete Order
> و فهمتة تعديل او حذف امر ولكن وجدت خيارات اخرى ومش فاهمها وعاوز حد يشرحها لى

 عفوا أخي مهدي خطأ مطبعي غير مقصود 
طيب أستأذنك في صورة للصفحة التي تحتوي أوامر غير واضحة او حتى تنقل أسماءها هنا وان شاء الله يتم توضيحها

----------


## mahdy1

> عفوا أخي مهدي خطأ مطبعي غير مقصود 
> طيب أستأذنك في صورة للصفحة التي تحتوي أوامر غير واضحة او حتى تنقل أسماءها هنا وان شاء الله يتم توضيحها

        معاكى استاذ / مهدى  
ههههه 
ولا يهمك اختى واستاذتى   بس اللى كنت عاوز أتأكد منة الان انة لا يمكن حذف الاوردر بعدما بدأ فى التنفيذ  
اما الصورة فسأرفعها لاحقاً ان شاء الله 
تلميذك يشكرك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> معاكى استاذ / مهدى  
> ههههه 
> ولا يهمك اختى واستاذتى   بس اللى كنت عاوز أتأكد منة الان انة لا يمكن حذف الاوردر بعدما بدأ فى التنفيذ  
> اما الصورة فسأرفعها لاحقاً ان شاء الله 
> تلميذك يشكرك

 يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما 
اذا الأوردر مفعل يمكن الغائه عن طريق االضغط كليك يمين على الصفقة نفسها وإختيار Close Order 
Delete or Modify = لتعديل أماكن الوقف والهدف   
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Omar8

يعطيك العافيه اختي رانيا، عندي اسفسار لوسمحتي.  ميتاتريدر لي شركه فوكسول فرع بريطانيه اذا ابي اعمل scale out of position ممكن اتقوليلي كيف لوسمحتي؟   اعطيك مثال اختي: لنقول اني داخل بيع عقد اساسي 1.0 من سعر 1.3861 وعلى حسب تحليلي لنقول عندي ثلاثه اهداف الاول 1.3681 بعقد ميني 4. ويبقى عندي الهدف الثاني 1.3608 بي عقد 4. و الهدف الثالث 1.3258 بي المتبقي 2. كيف اطبقها بالبرنامج؟  شكرا جزيلا

----------


## mahdy1

> يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما 
> اذا الأوردر مفعل يمكن الغائه عن طريق االضغط كليك يمين على الصفقة نفسها وإختيار Close Order 
> Delete or Modify = لتعديل أماكن الوقف والهدف   
> تحياتي وتقديري

      بس انا كده قفل الصفقة المفعلة على مكسب او خسارة مش هحذفها او الغيها وكأنها لم تكن ؟؟ صح

----------


## محمد صلاح

> بس انا كده قفل الصفقة المفعلة على مكسب او خسارة مش هحذفها او الغيها وكأنها لم تكن ؟؟ صح

 السلام عليكم  
تخيل معى اخى لو ممكن نقفل الصفقة كانها لم تكن !!  :015:  
بالتاكيد اخى طبعا لا يمكن  
فى حالة ان الاوردر تفعل لا يمكن العودة الى نقطة الصفر  
بمعنى ان الصفقة بدأت انت ممكن تعدل على بياناتها وهيا شغالة  
لكن فى حالة اغلاقها انت بتغلقها على حالها سواء ربح او خسارة  
تقبل مرورى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يعطيك العافيه اختي رانيا، عندي اسفسار لوسمحتي.  ميتاتريدر لي شركه فوكسول فرع بريطانيه اذا ابي اعمل scale out of position ممكن اتقوليلي كيف لوسمحتي؟   اعطيك مثال اختي: لنقول اني داخل بيع عقد اساسي 1.0 من سعر 1.3861 وعلى حسب تحليلي لنقول عندي ثلاثه اهداف الاول 1.3681 بعقد ميني 4. ويبقى عندي الهدف الثاني 1.3608 بي عقد 4. و الهدف الثالث 1.3258 بي المتبقي 2. كيف اطبقها بالبرنامج؟  شكرا جزيلا

 
اهلا وسهلا أخي عمر 
الميتاتريدر يتيح إمكانية اغلاق جزء من العقود عن طريق اختيار Modify or delete ثم من خانة TYPE  نختار instant execution
 ويتم تحديد الحجم الذي ترغب في اغلاقه كجزء من الصفقة مثال دخلت شراء بعقد ستاندر يمكنك اغلاق نصف الكمية فقط وترك الباقي ,. طبعا هذا الخيار يصلح اذا اردنا اغلاق يدوي  
أما اذا اردت تقسيم الاهداف بأوامر معلقة أعتقد تحتاج لاكسبرت مبرمج يقوم بهذه الوظيفة مثل Partial Close EA  , يمكن ان يكون موجودج بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات واذا لم يكن ان شاء الله يمكن برمجته بسهولة , 
تحياتي وتقديري **

----------


## Omar8

> اهلا وسهلا أخي عمر  الميتاتريدر يتيح إمكانية اغلاق جزء من العقود عن طريق اختيار Modify or delete ثم من خانة TYPE نختار instant execution ويتم تحديد الحجم الذي ترغب في اغلاقه كجزء من الصفقة مثال دخلت شراء بعقد ستاندر يمكنك اغلاق نصف الكمية فقط وترك الباقي ,. طبعا هذا الخيار يصلح اذا اردنا اغلاق يدوي   أما اذا اردت تقسيم الاهداف بأوامر معلقة أعتقد تحتاج لاكسبرت مبرمج يقوم بهذه الوظيفة مثل Partial Close EA , يمكن ان يكون موجودج بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات واذا لم يكن ان شاء الله يمكن برمجته بسهولة ,  تحياتي وتقديري

 طبعا وكل عاده اجابه شافيه و وافيه، بارك الله فيك اختي الفاضله.

----------


## mahdy1

> السلام عليكم  
> تخيل معى اخى لو ممكن نقفل الصفقة كانها لم تكن !!  
> بالتاكيد اخى طبعا لا يمكن  
> فى حالة ان الاوردر تفعل لا يمكن العودة الى نقطة الصفر  
> بمعنى ان الصفقة بدأت انت ممكن تعدل على بياناتها وهيا شغالة  
> لكن فى حالة اغلاقها انت بتغلقها على حالها سواء ربح او خسارة  
> تقبل مرورى

         اشكرك جداً يا استاذ محمد
بس انت مش ملاحظ ان الموضوع ده مفتوح لية انا بس 
يعنى الناس كلها اتعلمت وانا الاخير 
المهم يا ريس
سؤال على السريع 
انا سمعت معلومة وعاوز اتأكد منها 
هو التريلينج استوب لا يعمل وجهاز الكمبيوتر مغلق يعنى الشركة لا تعترف بة 
لان الاداة مهمة جداً ولو الاجابة نعم  
ما الحل  ليعمل طول الوقت .. حتى والكمبيوتر لا يعمل 
وما هو السيرفر الذى يستخدم فى مثل هذة الحالات (اقصد يعنى اية الطريقة وليس اسم سيرفر) 
وما تكاليفة 
اشكرك جداً

----------


## Osama86

السلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار.. 
بمنصة الـ GTS  كيف اضع اوامر معلقه ؟   :016: 
اي اضع امرين  مثلاً Buy معلق و Sell معلق بأهداف 20 نقطه؟ 
كيف اضع الستوب لوز و نقطة الخروج من الصفقه؟   
مثلا    اريد ان اخرج من صفقه ما  بعد +20 نقطه؟  او وصول السعر الى حد معين؟   :016:  
ما المقصود (بالتحديد -  الايقاف) الموجودين بمنصة الـ GTS ؟

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي استفسار.. 
> بمنصة الـ GTS  كيف اضع اوامر معلقه ؟  
> اي اضع امرين  مثلاً Buy معلق و Sell معلق بأهداف 20 نقطه؟ 
> كيف اضع الستوب لوز و نقطة الخروج من الصفقه؟   
> مثلا    اريد ان اخرج من صفقه ما  بعد +20 نقطه؟  او وصول السعر الى حد معين؟   
> ما المقصود (بالتحديد -  الايقاف) الموجودين بمنصة الـ GTS ؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسامة باشا  
منصة الجى تى اس انت محتاج نعرف كيفية وضع الاوامر المعلقة  
اولا انت بتفتح المنصة وتضغط كليك يمين على الزوج اللى انت عايزة من على اليمين زى ام انا موضح على الرسم     
الخطو التانية هتجد كلام بجانب الصورة بتاعت العلمين بتوع الزوج  ( الكلام اللى داخل الاطار الاصفر ) 
هتضغط علية هتلاقى القائمة اللى تحتة ظهرت ( القائمة اللى داخل الاطار الازرق )    
وبكدة تختار اى امر معلق انت عايزة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك جداً يا استاذ محمد
> بس انت مش ملاحظ ان الموضوع ده مفتوح لية انا بس 
> يعنى الناس كلها اتعلمت وانا الاخير 
> المهم يا ريس
> سؤال على السريع 
> انا سمعت معلومة وعاوز اتأكد منها 
> هو التريلينج استوب لا يعمل وجهاز الكمبيوتر مغلق يعنى الشركة لا تعترف بة 
> لان الاداة مهمة جداً ولو الاجابة نعم  
> ما الحل  ليعمل طول الوقت .. حتى والكمبيوتر لا يعمل 
> ...

 التريلينج ستوب لا يتطلب ان تظل المنصة او جهاز الكمبيوتر مفتوح لانه يتم وضعه كأمر بالمنصة نفسها وينفذ من سيرفر الشركة وليس من سيرفر جهازك  
السيرفر تحتاج عند تركيب اكسبرت لكي تضمن عمله لمدة 24 ساعة دون الحاجة لابقاء جهازك الشخصي مفتوح , ستجد موضوعات تتحدث عنه بقسم الاكسبرتات والمؤشرات , هو عبارة عن تأجير جهاز كمبيوتر بإحدى شركات الإستضافة على الإنترنت مقابل اجر شهري ,

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> طبعا وكل عاده اجابه شافيه و وافيه، بارك الله فيك اختي الفاضله.

 وفيك بارك الله اخي عمر 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اسامة باشا  
> منصة الجى تى اس انت محتاج نعرف كيفية وضع الاوامر المعلقة  
> اولا انت بتفتح المنصة وتضغط كليك يمين على الزوج اللى انت عايزة من على اليمين زى ام انا موضح على الرسم     
> الخطو التانية هتجد كلام بجانب الصورة بتاعت العلمين بتوع الزوج  ( الكلام اللى داخل الاطار الاصفر ) 
> هتضغط علية هتلاقى القائمة اللى تحتة ظهرت ( القائمة اللى داخل الاطار الازرق )    
> وبكدة تختار اى امر معلق انت عايزة

 تمام يافندم سبقتني بالخير 
توضيح لأنواع الأوامر المعلقة والفارق بينها  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/57

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي استفسار.. 
> بمنصة الـ GTS  كيف اضع اوامر معلقه ؟  
> اي اضع امرين  مثلاً Buy معلق و Sell معلق بأهداف 20 نقطه؟ 
> كيف اضع الستوب لوز و نقطة الخروج من الصفقه؟   
> مثلا    اريد ان اخرج من صفقه ما  بعد +20 نقطه؟  او وصول السعر الى حد معين؟   
> ما المقصود (بالتحديد -  الايقاف) الموجودين بمنصة الـ GTS ؟

 اما بقى بالنسبة للتداول ووضع الاوامر  
لو البيع والشراء ماركت يعنى بالسعر الحالى ( مش معلقة ) يبقى كالتالى  
انت بتختار الزوج وتختار  sell ولا  buy     من جانبة  زى الصورة كدة    
1-	تقوم باختيار الزوج من قائمة أزواج العملات ثم تضغط شراء (Buy) أو بيع (Sell) بعد كدة هيظهر ليك المربع دة  
2-	عدد العقود المراد فتحها.
3-	 كمية العقود.
4-	سعر العرض (في حالة البيع) أو سعر الطلب (في حالة الشراء).
5-	قيمة النقطة بالدولار.
6-	قيمة الهامش المطلوب حجزه بالدولار.
7-	سعر العرض الحالي.
8-	سعر الطلب الحالي.
9-	لإضافة أوامر جني الأرباح ووقف الخسارة بعد تنفيذ الصفقة.
10-	 تأكيد فتح الصفقة.
11-	 إلغاء الصفقة. 
الكلام دة لو الصفقة ماركت مش اوامر معلقة

----------


## محمد صلاح

الشرح بالتفصيل من بداية تسطيب البرنامج حتى سحب الارباح تلاقية على الرابط فى المدرسة  :Asvc:      
الله معك

----------


## محمد صلاح

> تمام يافندم سبقتني بالخير 
> توضيح لأنواع الأوامر المعلقة والفارق بينها  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/57

 يا نهار ابيض  
صباح الخير يا فندم

----------


## mahdy1

> التريلينج ستوب لا يتطلب ان تظل المنصة او جهاز الكمبيوتر مفتوح لانه يتم وضعه كأمر بالمنصة نفسها وينفذ من سيرفر الشركة وليس من سيرفر جهازك  
> السيرفر تحتاج عند تركيب اكسبرت لكي تضمن عمله لمدة 24 ساعة دون الحاجة لابقاء جهازك الشخصي مفتوح , ستجد موضوعات تتحدث عنه بقسم الاكسبرتات والمؤشرات , هو عبارة عن تأجير جهاز كمبيوتر بإحدى شركات الإستضافة على الإنترنت مقابل اجر شهري ,

          اشكرك استاذة رانيا

----------


## محمد صلاح

> اشكرك جداً يا استاذ محمد
> بس انت مش ملاحظ ان الموضوع ده مفتوح لية انا بس 
> يعنى الناس كلها اتعلمت وانا الاخير 
> المهم يا ريس
> سؤال على السريع 
> انا سمعت معلومة وعاوز اتأكد منها 
> هو التريلينج استوب لا يعمل وجهاز الكمبيوتر مغلق يعنى الشركة لا تعترف بة 
> لان الاداة مهمة جداً ولو الاجابة نعم  
> ما الحل  ليعمل طول الوقت .. حتى والكمبيوتر لا يعمل 
> ...

 يا خبر ابيض  
انت زعلت  
والله انا بضحك معاك 
انا اسف اسف جدا جدا اخى  
وتحت امرك فى اى استفسار ان شاء الله

----------


## mahdy1

> يا خبر ابيض  
> انت زعلت  
> والله انا بضحك معاك 
> انا اسف اسف جدا جدا اخى  
> وتحت امرك فى اى استفسار ان شاء الله

           انا اقدر ازعل  منك وهو فية حد يزعل من اساتذتة واصحاب الفضل علية 
طيب خد السؤال ده بس جاوبنى بسرعة علشان مش ازعل 
بما ان  التريلينج ستوب يعمل على الكمبيوتر وهو مغلق ولا يحتاج تشغيل الجهاز لانهاء الصفقات 
هل هناك طريقة فى اعدادات الميتاتريدر تجلعنى اضع تريلينج ستوب فى اى صفقة افتحها اوتوماتيكياً بقيمة معينة 15 او 25 نقطة او اى رقم  
اشكرك

----------


## محمد صلاح

> انا اقدر ازعل  منك وهو فية حد يزعل من اساتذتة واصحاب الفضل علية 
> طيب خد السؤال ده بس جاوبنى بسرعة علشان مش ازعل 
> بما ان  التريلينج ستوب يعمل على الكمبيوتر وهو مغلق ولا يحتاج تشغيل الجهاز لانهاء الصفقات 
> هل هناك طريقة فى اعدادات الميتاتريدر تجلعنى اضع تريلينج ستوب فى اى صفقة افتحها اوتوماتيكياً بقيمة معينة 15 او 25 نقطة او اى رقم  
> اشكرك

 حبيبى  
بص يا سيدى  
بعد ما تفتح الصفقة سواء بيع او شراء  
هتضغط على الايكونة اللى فى البنامج من فوق اللى انا عامل عليها نربع احمر  
هتلاقى الصفقات ظهرت تحت الشارت    
دى الخطوة الاولى

----------


## محمد صلاح

> حبيبى  
> بض يا سيدى  
> بعد ما تفتح الصفقة سواء بيع او شراء  
> هتضغط على الايكونة اللى فى البنامج من فوق اللى انا عامل عليها نربع احمر  
> هتلاقى الصفقات ظهرت تحت الشارت    
> دى الخطوة الاولى

 الخطوة الثانية  
هتضغط كليك يمين على الصفقة المفتوحة تحت الشارت  
هيظهرلك اختيارات  
اختار trailing stop   
وبعد  كدة اضغط على  trailing stop   واختار عدد النقاط اللى انت عايزة

----------


## محمد صلاح

> حبيبى  
> بص يا سيدى  
> بعد ما تفتح الصفقة سواء بيع او شراء  
> هتضغط على الايكونة اللى فى البنامج من فوق اللى انا عامل عليها نربع احمر  
> هتلاقى الصفقات ظهرت تحت الشارت    
> دى الخطوة الاولى

  

> الخطوة الثانية  
> هتضغط كليك يمين على الصفقة المفتوحة تحت الشارت  
> هيظهرلك اختيارات  
> اختار trailing stop   
> وبعد  كدة اضغط على  trailing stop   واختار عدد النقاط اللى انت عايزة

 ان شاء الله اكون افدتك قدر الامكان  
ولو محتاج تتعرف اكتر على امكانيات الميتاتريدر  
على الرابط التالى هتجد شرح مفصل للبرنامج      
ربنا يوفقك 
محمد صلاح

----------


## mahdy1

> ان شاء الله اكون افدتك قدر الامكان  
> ولو محتاج تتعرف اكتر على امكانيات الميتاتريدر  
> على الرابط التالى هتجد شرح مفصل للبرنامج      
> ربنا يوفقك 
> محمد صلاح

       اشكرك جداً يا استاذ محمد لكن الحمد لله انا اتقدم الان لانى مش مبتدئ على الزيرو .. لأ انا خبرة شهر يعنى مش اى كلام 
خلاصة القول ان الخطوات دى انا عارفها كويس وعملتها قبل كدة كتير 
انما سأل عن جعل التريلينج ستوب يعمل افتراضياً مع كل صفقة دون تدخل منى 
اكرر شكرى

----------


## محمد صلاح

> اشكرك جداً يا استاذ محمد لكن الحمد لله انا اتقدم الان لانى مش مبتدئ على الزيرو .. لأ انا خبرة شهر يعنى مش اى كلام 
> خلاصة القول ان الخطوات دى انا عارفها كويس وعملتها قبل كدة كتير 
> انما سأل عن جعل التريلينج ستوب يعمل افتراضياً مع كل صفقة دون تدخل منى 
> اكرر شكرى

 لا اظن ان الاختيار دة متاح فى البرنامج

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يا نهار ابيض  
> صباح الخير يا فندم

 سلمت يمناك  
كفيت ووفيت ماشاء الله

----------


## Osama86

شكراً لكم على ردودكم  
انا احاول بعد ان دخلت ماركت بلامريكي الكندي ان اضع اوامر معلقه للستوب لوز وجني الارباح.. 
المشكله لا يوجد عندي خيار لوضع اوامر الستوب لوز وجني الارباح ؟!
هل نحن اهل الـDemo محرومين من اوامر الستوب لوز وجني الارباح؟!!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكراً لكم على ردودكم  
> انا احاول بعد ان دخلت ماركت بلامريكي الكندي ان اضع اوامر معلقه للستوب لوز وجني الارباح.. 
> المشكله لا يوجد عندي خيار لوضع اوامر الستوب لوز وجني الارباح ؟!
> هل نحن اهل الـDemo محرومين من اوامر الستوب لوز وجني الارباح؟!!

 هل الحساب لديك بفرع أمريكا ؟ 
اذا كان كذلك فانه بهذا الفرع غير مسموح بإضافة ستوب وهدف للصفقة ويتم الاغلاق عن طريق فتح أمر معاكس 
مثال الصفقة بيع وترد تحديد هدف تضع امر شراء عند السعر المطلوب, ونفس الأمر مع الستوب 
ملاحظة ان البرنامج لديك يظهر رسالة بأن هناك مشكلة بإتصال الإنترنت تتسبب في عدم تنفيذ طلبك ؟

----------


## الفهد المصري

استاذة رانيا .... 
انا عاوز موضوع يعلمني سلوك العملات 
بمعنى انا عاوز اعرف سلوك كل عملة هل هي سريعة ام بطيئة ومدى عدد النقاط التقريبي التي تحققه هذه العملة في اليوم . ومدى خطورة المتاجرة على كل عملة .
وشكرا لكي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا .... 
> انا عاوز موضوع يعلمني سلوك العملات 
> بمعنى انا عاوز اعرف سلوك كل عملة هل هي سريعة ام بطيئة ومدى عدد النقاط التقريبي التي تحققه هذه العملة في اليوم . ومدى خطورة المتاجرة على كل عملة .
> وشكرا لكي

 
يااهلا وسهلا اخي الفهد 
أتمنى يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99698.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t73973.html

----------


## Nour Fx

انا لسه جديد في موضوع الفوركس دا لكني سألت كتير جدا عنه وكنت ناوووي افتح حساب حقيقي الفترة الجاية لكن عايز اسأل شوية اسئلة و يا ريت حد خبير يجاوبني بصراحة .... 
1 - انا من مصر . بحثت وعرفت ان تجارة الفوركس غير مصرح بها في مصر لانها تساعد علي هروب العملة الاجنية خارج البلاد ... و علي موقع وزارة الداخلية ان في قانون فعلا بيجرم التجارة في العملات خارج النطاق المصرح به و هو البنوك و اماكن الصرافة ... و عند تحويل الاموال الي خارج مصر او استلام الاموال من خارج مصر لابد من الافصاح عنه اذا كان يزيد عن 10.000 دولار حتي لاتتعرض للمسائلة القانونية... اذا من البداية كدا حسيت اني بشتغل في حاجة اصلا غير قانونية ...  
و لكن لقيت ان في كتير مصررين هنا في المنتدي شغالين افوركس و لاحظت كمان ان في بعض الاجابات المتنوعة عن سحب الاموال و ما شابه بيقوله لكاتب الموضوع .. لا تذكر كلمة فوركس عندما يسألك البنك عن مصدر الامـــــــوال .. !! و دي كانت تاني حاجة قلقتني بردوا ... ما علينا ..  
خلينا نعتبر مثلا اني هاعمل ايداع بمبلغ اقل من 10.000 دولار علشان نتجنب المشكلتين دول و يمر الموضوع عـــادي....  
2- بداية .. اي هي افضل شركة فوركس هل FXCM ام FXSOL ام شركة اخري و لاحظت ان هناك الالاف الشركات .. بمعدل شركة لكل مواطن ... و هل هناك فرق بين شركة FXCM و شركة FXCM MENA ؟؟ و ماذا تفضلون ؟  
3 - اي بنك مصري هو الافضل للتعامل مع شركات الفوركس و ما نوع الحساب المطلوب فتحه ؟ هل حساب جاري بالدولار ام بالمصري ام ماذا .. ما هو نوع الحساب تحديدا الذي يقبل اليداع في بنك اجنبي و استلام الحولات من بنك اجنبي ؟   
4 - طريقة الايداع .. هناك طريقة الايداع بالكريدت كارد او بالتحويل البنكي .. لاحظت ان طريقة التحويل بالكريدت كارد بها بعض المحدودية .. و هناك حد اقصي للايداع بها و ايضا لا تستطيع ان تسحب الا بعد شهر من الايداع .. كما انك لا تستطيع ان تسحب بها اكبر من المبلغ الذي اودعته بها اصلا ... فإذا حققت ارباح كبيرة مثلا تعدت ما اودعته بها .. فلابد ان تسحب اموالك عن طريقة تحويل بنكي ... اذا كنت تريده دفعة واحدة 
ففضلت التحويل البنكي في الايداع و السحب ... شكلا و موضوعا .. فهل من متفق معي ؟؟  
5 - لاحظت ان الكثير يقولون ان الحساب الديمو مختلف تماما عن الحساب الحقيقي ؟... ما الذي يختلف بالظبط هل هي طريقة التداول .. سرعة التداول ؟؟ دقة التنفيذات ؟؟... الارباح و الخسائر تختلف عن الديمو ؟؟ 
لاني لاحظت ايضا ان الجميع يقول انه يكسب في الديمو و يخسر في الحقيقي ؟.. و بغض النظر عن التأثير النفسي لان هذه اموال حقيقية و هذه اموال وهمية ؟؟ هل هناك اختلاف كبير و ملحوظ يؤثر علي نظرتك للموضوع ؟ سواء في برنامج التداول او التنفيذات ؟؟  
6- اذا وفقني الله بإذنه و استطعت تحقيق ربح مثلا مثلا مثلاااا مثلااااااا و جدلااااا  :Regular Smile: ))  500.000 دولار .. هل استطيع سحب  400.000 دولار مثلا و الابقاء علي 100.000 دولار ... 
* ما هي مشاكل السحب التي واجهت حضراتكم .. ؟
* هل عندما يكون مبلغ التحويل كبير مثلا 400.000 دولار فإن هناك احتمالية ان تتجاهل الشركة طلب سحبي او حتي تحويله لحسابهم لاني اصلا لن استطيع ان اصل اليهم مهما كان.. ممكن تحصل ؟؟ 
* هل اذا حولت هذه المبالغ الي حسابي في مصر سوف يسأل البنك عن مصدر الاموال ؟؟ و من الممكن ان يحتجز الاموال إلي ان احضر مستند يتثبت ان هذه الاموال لم تأتي بطريقة غير شرعية ؟؟؟ 
ارجوا الاجابة بكل صراحــــة .. من خبرات حضراتكم  الكبيرة ... 
و اخيرا .. اذا كان احد يتداول من مصر .. و لا يوجد عنه مشاكل مع الشركة التي يتداول معها .. ان يقول لنا الطريقة السهلة و السلسة لبدأ الطريق .. و يستحسن بالتفصيل و له جزيل الشكر .. و ان يذكر البنك و شركة الفوركس و مشاكل تحويل ارباحه و غيرها باستفاضة اذا تكرمتم .. شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا لسه جديد في موضوع الفوركس دا لكني سألت كتير جدا عنه وكنت ناوووي افتح حساب حقيقي الفترة الجاية لكن عايز اسأل شوية اسئلة و يا ريت حد خبير يجاوبني بصراحة .... 
> 1 - انا من مصر . بحثت وعرفت ان تجارة الفوركس غير مصرح بها في مصر لانها تساعد علي هروب العملة الاجنية خارج البلاد ... و علي موقع وزارة الداخلية ان في قانون فعلا بيجرم التجارة في العملات خارج النطاق المصرح به و هو البنوك و اماكن الصرافة ... و عند تحويل الاموال الي خارج مصر او استلام الاموال من خارج مصر لابد من الافصاح عنه اذا كان يزيد عن 10.000 دولار حتي لاتتعرض للمسائلة القانونية... اذا من البداية كدا حسيت اني بشتغل في حاجة اصلا غير قانونية ...  
> و لكن لقيت ان في كتير مصررين هنا في المنتدي شغالين افوركس و لاحظت كمان ان في بعض الاجابات المتنوعة عن سحب الاموال و ما شابه بيقوله لكاتب الموضوع .. لا تذكر كلمة فوركس عندما يسألك البنك عن مصدر الامـــــــوال .. !! و دي كانت تاني حاجة قلقتني بردوا ... ما علينا ..  
> خلينا نعتبر مثلا اني هاعمل ايداع بمبلغ اقل من 10.000 دولار علشان نتجنب المشكلتين دول و يمر الموضوع عـــادي....  
> 2- بداية .. اي هي افضل شركة فوركس هل FXCM ام FXSOL ام شركة اخري و لاحظت ان هناك الالاف الشركات .. بمعدل شركة لكل مواطن ... و هل هناك فرق بين شركة FXCM و شركة FXCM MENA ؟؟ و ماذا تفضلون ؟  
> 3 - اي بنك مصري هو الافضل للتعامل مع شركات الفوركس و ما نوع الحساب المطلوب فتحه ؟ هل حساب جاري بالدولار ام بالمصري ام ماذا .. ما هو نوع الحساب تحديدا الذي يقبل اليداع في بنك اجنبي و استلام الحولات من بنك اجنبي ؟   
> 4 - طريقة الايداع .. هناك طريقة الايداع بالكريدت كارد او بالتحويل البنكي .. لاحظت ان طريقة التحويل بالكريدت كارد بها بعض المحدودية .. و هناك حد اقصي للايداع بها و ايضا لا تستطيع ان تسحب الا بعد شهر من الايداع .. كما انك لا تستطيع ان تسحب بها اكبر من المبلغ الذي اودعته بها اصلا ... فإذا حققت ارباح كبيرة مثلا تعدت ما اودعته بها .. فلابد ان تسحب اموالك عن طريقة تحويل بنكي ... اذا كنت تريده دفعة واحدة 
> ففضلت التحويل البنكي في الايداع و السحب ... شكلا و موضوعا .. فهل من متفق معي ؟؟  
> 5 - لاحظت ان الكثير يقولون ان الحساب الديمو مختلف تماما عن الحساب الحقيقي ؟... ما الذي يختلف بالظبط هل هي طريقة التداول .. سرعة التداول ؟؟ دقة التنفيذات ؟؟... الارباح و الخسائر تختلف عن الديمو ؟؟ 
> ...

 تم الرد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t130509.html

----------


## الفهد المصري

> يااهلا وسهلا اخي الفهد 
> أتمنى يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99698.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t73973.html

 بارك الله فيكي استاذة رانيا على الرد واستفدت منه .
ولكن انا اريد معلومات عامة عن العملات يعني مثلا العملات كذا وكذا مشهورة بالخطوات السريعة وتحقق عدد نقاط كذا تقريبا في اليوم والعملات كذا بطيئة في الحركة .
مع اضافة اني بسمع ان اخر الاسبوع ميفضلش الدخول فيه ووقت الاخبار . 
يعني انا عاوز زي نصائح ومعلومات عن السوق في المواضيع دي ........ وشكرا لكي .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بارك الله فيكي استاذة رانيا على الرد واستفدت منه .
> ولكن انا اريد معلومات عامة عن العملات يعني مثلا العملات كذا وكذا مشهورة بالخطوات السريعة وتحقق عدد نقاط كذا تقريبا في اليوم والعملات كذا بطيئة في الحركة .
> مع اضافة اني بسمع ان اخر الاسبوع ميفضلش الدخول فيه ووقت الاخبار . 
> يعني انا عاوز زي نصائح ومعلومات عن السوق في المواضيع دي ........ وشكرا لكي .

 اهلا وسهلا اخي الفهد 
لا أعتقد يوجد موضوع يتحدث عن هذه النقطة نظرا لان سلوك العملات يتغير كل فترة مثال الباوند ين كان أسرع الأزواج منذ 3-4 سنوات الأن اليورو دولار أسرع منه 
عموما سوف أبحث في هذا الامر واذا وجدت شىء مفيد سوف أرفقه هنا ان شاء الله

----------


## mechanecy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركته 
يا ريت الاقي عند حضرتك اي شرح عن موضوع الهيدج ....... 
وازاي اقدر انفذ الهيدج متأخر .....بمعنى ....انا عرفت انه المفروض يبقو عمليتين بيع وشراء في وقت واحد 
انا بقت اشتريت والسوق نزل .....بس عرفت ان انا اقدر اعمل عمليه الهيدج دي والسوق نازل وانا شاري من بدري ؟؟؟هل دا صحيح ولا ايه 
ويا ريت لو صحيح تقولي ازاي ممكن انفذ العمليه دي لان انا خسران كتير .
وشكرا ليك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركته 
> يا ريت الاقي عند حضرتك اي شرح عن موضوع الهيدج ....... 
> وازاي اقدر انفذ الهيدج متأخر .....بمعنى ....انا عرفت انه المفروض يبقو عمليتين بيع وشراء في وقت واحد 
> انا بقت اشتريت والسوق نزل .....بس عرفت ان انا اقدر اعمل عمليه الهيدج دي والسوق نازل وانا شاري من بدري ؟؟؟هل دا صحيح ولا ايه 
> ويا ريت لو صحيح تقولي ازاي ممكن انفذ العمليه دي لان انا خسران كتير .
> وشكرا ليك

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يااهلا وسهلا بك تفضل هذه الموضوعات أتمنى تكون مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t8110.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t18136.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t68162.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23119.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41868.html

----------


## abuelbanat

[QUOTE=رانيا وجدي;2185157][FONT="Times New Roman"][COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"] 
حياك الله أخي أبو البنات 
إختيار متميز للغاية وأعتذر لك لتأخر الرد لكن لم أرغب في الرد عليك الا ومعي الكورس جاهز للتحميل ان شاء الله 
تفضل روابط مباشرة للتحميل 
الف شكر استاذة رانيا ويكفي اهتمامك وتحميلك الروابط 
انا هجربها واقولك لاني في الشغل الان 
الف الف شكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

[FONT="Times New Roman"][COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"][QUOTE=abuelbanat;2189785] 

> حياك الله أخي أبو البنات 
> إختيار متميز للغاية وأعتذر لك لتأخر الرد لكن لم أرغب في الرد عليك الا ومعي الكورس جاهز للتحميل ان شاء الله 
> تفضل روابط مباشرة للتحميل 
> الف شكر استاذة رانيا ويكفي اهتمامك وتحميلك الروابط 
> انا هجربها واقولك لاني في الشغل الان 
> الف الف شكر

  
لا شكر على واجب يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما 
ان شاء الله الروابط تعمل بنجاح , جربتها جميعا وحملت منها نسخة على فكرة معها أيضا كورس اخر لستيف نيسون بعنوان secrets to becoming a samaurai trader
أيضا رائع ومفيد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mechanecy

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا استاذتنا الغاليه ......
وربنا يزيدك من علمه ويوفقك ان شاء الله

----------


## lostsoldier

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي، أتساءل عن مدى صعوبة تحقيق ربح صاف قدره *150* دولار في الشهر، من تجارة الفوركس؟  :No3:  :Angry Smile:  :Emoticon1:  :Cry Smile:  :016:  :Emoticon17:  :Loly:  :011:

----------


## lostsoldier

السلام عليكم يا اخوتي، أتساءل عن مدى صعوبة تحقيق ربح صاف قدره *150* دولار في *الشهر*، من تجارة الفوركس؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم يا اخوتي، أتساءل عن مدى صعوبة تحقيق ربح صاف قدره *150* دولار في *الشهر*، من تجارة الفوركس؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
السؤال ليس في مقدار الربح بالدولار وإنما بالنقاط التي تتحول قيمتها الي دولار فيما بعد , 
150 نقطة ميني ليست صعبة إطلاقا ان شاء الله اذا لديك قدر من العلم والخبرة بهذا السوق ,

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم يا اخوتي، أتساءل عن مدى صعوبة تحقيق ربح صاف قدره *150* دولار في الشهر، من تجارة الفوركس؟

 تم الرد بقسم الاستفسارات

----------


## lostsoldier

شكرا أختي على الرد. بشرك الله بالخير.
وفقك الله.

----------


## mahdy1

السلام عليكم
1- هناك حوالى 20 زوج من العملات فى المنصة .. هل يضارب المحترفون على جميع الازواج ام انهم يركزون على البعض منها او ما يسمى الرئيسىة .. وهل ترك البعض لتلك العملات لة تأثير على حركتها فى السوق ؟
2- ما افضل الازواج المستحب العمل عليها خاصة للمبتدئين .. ويرتاح لها المحترفين ؟
3- ما افضل الازواج التى لا تتذبذب بشكل كبير ؟
4- ما افضل الاوقات للدخول والتداول فى البورصة خاصة للمبتدئين ؟
5- اسمع "لا تدخل ساعة الاخبار " .. فما هى ساعة او وقت الخبر ؟
اشكركم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 1- هناك حوالى 20 زوج من العملات فى المنصة .. هل يضارب المحترفون على جميع الازواج ام انهم يركزون على البعض منها او ما يسمى الرئيسىة .. وهل ترك البعض لتلك العملات لة تأثير على حركتها فى السوق ؟  *المحترفون يتاجرون على الفرص القوية والمتكاملة الشروط بغض النظر عن الزوج المستخدم , وبشكل عام الامر نسبي البعض يفضل التركيز على ازواج معينة يفهم حركتها ولا يتداول على غيرها والبعض يتاجر على اي فرصة جيدة* 
> 2- ما افضل الازواج المستحب العمل عليها خاصة للمبتدئين .. ويرتاح لها المحترفين ؟ *اليورو دولار ثم الباوند دولار* 
> 3- ما افضل الازواج التى لا تتذبذب بشكل كبير ؟ *جميع الازواج تمر عليها فترات ذبذبة ومؤخرا اليورو والباوند دولار جيدين* , *أكثر الأزواج تذبذب الدولار ين*
> 4- ما افضل الاوقات للدخول والتداول فى البورصة خاصة للمبتدئين ؟  *9 صباحا بتوقيت مصر حتى 5 مساءا افضل اوقات التداول لجميع المضاربيين*
> 5- اسمع "لا تدخل ساعة الاخبار " .. فما هى ساعة او وقت الخبر ؟
> اشكركم  *المقصود وقت صدور البيانات الإقتصادية نظرا لما تسببه من حركة سريعة بالسوق ويمكنك متابعتها عن طريق المفكرة  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
> وبنهاية هذا الموضوع يوجد قسم للتحليل الأساسي والاخبار يمكنك اخذ فكرة عامة عنها* https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

 الرد بالإقتباس

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم
> 1- هناك حوالى 20 زوج من العملات فى المنصة .. هل يضارب المحترفون على جميع الازواج ام انهم يركزون على البعض منها او ما يسمى الرئيسىة .. وهل ترك البعض لتلك العملات لة تأثير على حركتها فى السوق ؟
> 2- ما افضل الازواج المستحب العمل عليها خاصة للمبتدئين .. ويرتاح لها المحترفين ؟
> 3- ما افضل الازواج التى لا تتذبذب بشكل كبير ؟
> 4- ما افضل الاوقات للدخول والتداول فى البورصة خاصة للمبتدئين ؟
> 5- اسمع "لا تدخل ساعة الاخبار " .. فما هى ساعة او وقت الخبر ؟
> اشكركم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا بيك  
اولا ردا على استفسارك  
بما هى الازواج التى يضارب عليها المحترفون ؟ 
اولا لكل طريقة متبعة فى التجارة ازواج تتوافق معها بشدة او بنسبة اعلى من الازواج االخرى وهذا يرجع لصاحب الاستراتيجية وفقا لشروطها  
وهنالك من يتبع استراتيجية تصلح لكل العملات وينتظر فرصها على اى زوج  
اما الغالبية العظمى فيتاجرون من خلال الازواج الرئيسية لما لها من سيولة داخل السوق  
اما ترك البعض المضاربة على بعض الازواج لا يؤثر بالمرة على الزوج او حركتة  
اما من حيث افضل الازواج التى ينصح بها المبتدؤن هى اليورو دولار فهو الافضل على الاطلاق تبعا للتحليل الفنى  
وقد يختلف مع الاخوة الاخرين ولكن هذا لكل واحد وجهة نظرة  
اما من حيث افضل الاوقات للتداول فهو وقت افتتاح السوق الاوروبى والامريكى  
فهى كما انا موضح فى الجدول    
اما من حيث الاخبار  
فسوق الفوركس سوق عالمى يتأثر باى شىء واهمها على الاطلاق الاخبار الاقتصادية  
وكل يوم توجد العديد من الاخبار  
يمكنك متابعتها من خلال المفكرة الاقتصادية الخاصة بالمتداول العربى على الرابط التالى   المفكرة الاقتصادية  
وفقكم الله

----------


## mahdy1

*  اساتذتى واصحاب الفضل على : رانيا وجدى ومحمد صلاح  
اشكركم جداً 
ملحوظة علمتها مؤخراً عن شركات الوساطة :-  
   علمت لو ان احد المتاجرين او المضاربين استخدم اكسبيرت ناجح بناءأً على استراتيجية ناجحة طبعا .. وبدأ يقتنص ارباحاً جيدة فإن الشركة تمنعة من استخدام الاكسبيرت بشتى الطرق 
ما صحة هذا القول وهل هناك شركات تخلو من هذة المساوئ 
اشكركم تانى*

----------


## محمد صلاح

> *  اساتذتى واصحاب الفضل على : رانيا وجدى ومحمد صلاح  
> اشكركم جداً 
> ملحوظة علمتها مؤخراً عن شركات الوساطة :-  
>    علمت لو ان احد المتاجرين او المضاربين استخدم اكسبيرت ناجح بناءأً على استراتيجية ناجحة طبعا .. وبدأ يقتنص ارباحاً جيدة فإن الشركة تمنعة من استخدام الاكسبيرت بشتى الطرق 
> ما صحة هذا القول وهل هناك شركات تخلو من هذة المساوئ 
> اشكركم تانى*

 حياك الله اخى الكريم  
ولكن هذا الكلام ليس لة اساس من الصحة  
ولكن هنالك منصات لا تسمح بالتداول الالى  ( الاكسبرتات )  
ولكن ان كانت الشركة تسمح بذلك فليس هنالك اى مشكلة فى استتخدامة  
اما منى انا فهنالك نصيحة شخصية  
ليس هنالك الاكسبرت العالمى الذى لا يخسر  
الاكسبرت عبارة عن اوامر وشروط موضوعة فى حالة توافرها يقوم الاكسبرت بالشراء او البيع  
ومع العلم ان السوق متغير ومتقلب بطريقة كبيرة فان الاكسبرت لن يستطيع مجاراة السوق فى تغيراتة  
لذلك انصحك بالابتعاد عن فكرة الاكسبرتات

----------


## mahdy1

> حياك الله اخى الكريم  
> ولكن هذا الكلام ليس لة اساس من الصحة  
> ولكن هنالك منصات لا تسمح بالتداول الالى  ( الاكسبرتات )  
> ولكن ان كانت الشركة تسمح بذلك فليس هنالك اى مشكلة فى استتخدامة  
> اما منى انا فهنالك نصيحة شخصية  
> ليس هنالك الاكسبرت العالمى الذى لا يخسر  
> الاكسبرت عبارة عن اوامر وشروط موضوعة فى حالة توافرها يقوم الاكسبرت بالشراء او البيع  
> ومع العلم ان السوق متغير ومتقلب بطريقة كبيرة فان الاكسبرت لن يستطيع مجاراة السوق فى تغيراتة  
> لذلك انصحك بالابتعاد عن فكرة الاكسبرتات

  
نصيحتك تاج  فوق رأسى ولكن كنت اود ان اتأكد من معلومة فقط وانت جاوبتنى 
اعتقد ان شركتك تخلو من تلك العيوب

----------


## محمد صلاح

> نصيحتك تاج  فوق رأسى ولكن كنت اود ان اتأكد من معلومة فقط وانت جاوبتنى 
> اعتقد ان شركتك تخلو من تلك العيوب

 الحمد لله  
انا اتعامل مع شركة السوليوشن  
فهى من اصدق الشركات  
وتسمح بالتداول الالى ( الاكسبرتات ) فى برنامجها الميتاتريدر

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

سلام عليكم
تعليق :
انا اعلم ان اسمه امر تحديد الخسارة المتتابع وهو يستلزم تحديد نقطة وقف خسارة اولا ثم نضع ونحدد مقدار التتابع لهذه الانقطة بعد ذلك .........
سؤال :
الا توجد طريقة ما لوضع امر ربح متتابع بحيث انه كلما اقترب السعر من الهدف يتغير درجة الربح بمقدار احدده سلفا ودون الحاجة لوضع وقف خسارة من البداية بحيث يحقق هذا الامر اكثر ربح ممكن خاصة مع الصفقات طويلة الامد ودون الحاجة لتواجدى امام الشارت ؟؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا لكل القائمين على هذا الموضوع المفيد ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

سلام عليكم
انا جربت على ديمو ب 100$ وفتحت 3 صفقات شراء ثم 3 صفقات بيع ( هيدج ) فلاحظت شىء غريب ارجو توضيحه
وهو :
الاسهم 88$ وكذلك الهامش المتوفر 88$ ( بمعنى ان تعاكس الصفقات وبنفس العدد والقيمة جعل الهامش = صفر)
فقت بزيادة الصفقات الى 5 بيع و 5 شراء ومع ذلك استمر الهامش صفر 
سؤالى واستفسارى :
1- هل فى الحسابات الحقيقية الهيدج بهذه الطريقة سيحافظ على الهامش صفر ؟
2- و ما المخاطر التى تحدث اذا فتحت صفقات كثيرة جدا بنظام التعاكس المتعادل هذا هذه الصفقات لا يتناسب حجمها مع راس المال ؟
3- اخيرا ارجو التوضيح حول فوائد ومخاطر الهيدج وكيف اتجنبها ؟
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سلام عليكم
> تعليق :
> انا اعلم ان اسمه امر تحديد الخسارة المتتابع وهو يستلزم تحديد نقطة وقف خسارة اولا ثم نضع ونحدد مقدار التتابع لهذه الانقطة بعد ذلك .........
> سؤال :
> الا توجد طريقة ما لوضع امر ربح متتابع بحيث انه كلما اقترب السعر من الهدف يتغير درجة الربح بمقدار احدده سلفا ودون الحاجة لوضع وقف خسارة من البداية بحيث يحقق هذا الامر اكثر ربح ممكن خاصة مع الصفقات طويلة الامد ودون الحاجة لتواجدى امام الشارت ؟؟؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا لكل القائمين على هذا الموضوع المفيد ولكم كل الشكر

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للأسف لا المتاح فقط الستوب المتحرك 
اذا حسابك على ميتاتريدر يمكنك طلب برمجة اكسبرت يقوم بهذه العملية بشكل ألى  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سلام عليكم
> انا جربت على ديمو ب 100$ وفتحت 3 صفقات شراء ثم 3 صفقات بيع ( هيدج ) فلاحظت شىء غريب ارجو توضيحه
> وهو :
> الاسهم 88$ وكذلك الهامش المتوفر 88$ ( بمعنى ان تعاكس الصفقات وبنفس العدد والقيمة جعل الهامش = صفر)
> فقت بزيادة الصفقات الى 5 بيع و 5 شراء ومع ذلك استمر الهامش صفر 
> سؤالى واستفسارى :
> 1- هل فى الحسابات الحقيقية الهيدج بهذه الطريقة سيحافظ على الهامش صفر ؟
> 2- و ما المخاطر التى تحدث اذا فتحت صفقات كثيرة جدا بنظام التعاكس المتعادل هذا هذه الصفقات لا يتناسب حجمها مع راس المال ؟
> 3- اخيرا ارجو التوضيح حول فوائد ومخاطر الهيدج وكيف اتجنبها ؟
> هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نظام عمل الهيدج في غالبية  الشركات لا تستقطع هامش للصفقة الثانية بالهيدج اي انك تكون فاتح بيع وشراء ولكن الهامش يحجز فقط لصفقة واحدة ,  
معنى ان الهامش المتاح  صفر ان الشركة ستخصم من الهامش المحجوز اذا حدث اغلاق على خسارة لان الهامش المتاح صفر  
2- المخاطر تأكل راس المال وخصم الهامش المحجوز حتى يتصفر الحساب  لان الهيدج يحتاج تعامل بإحترافية لكي تخرج منه رابح او متعادل 
3- ان شاء الله هذه الموضوعات تكون مفيدة للتعرف على الهيدج فوائد ومخاطر  شرح مبسط عن الهيدج  مع الهيدج انا نسيت معنى كلمة استوب لوز  طرق فك الهيدج  الهيدج هو الحل الوحيد ... ارجو التفكير سوياً بجديه  @()@ هـــــــــــــدوج و عــــــــــــــــزوز @()@ 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## infinity80

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نظام عمل الهيدج في غالبية  الشركات لا تستقطع هامش للصفقة الثانية بالهيدج اي انك تكون فاتح بيع وشراء ولكن الهامش يحجز فقط لصفقة واحدة ,  
> معنى ان الهامش المتاح  صفر ان الشركة ستخصم من الهامش المحجوز اذا حدث اغلاق على خسارة لان الهامش المتاح صفر  
> 2- المخاطر تأكل راس المال وخصم الهامش المحجوز حتى يتصفر الحساب  لان الهيدج يحتاج تعامل بإحترافية لكي تخرج منه رابح او متعادل 
> 3- ان شاء الله هذه الموضوعات تكون مفيدة للتعرف على الهيدج فوائد ومخاطر  شرح مبسط عن الهيدج  مع الهيدج انا نسيت معنى كلمة استوب لوز  طرق فك الهيدج  الهيدج هو الحل الوحيد ... ارجو التفكير سوياً بجديه  @()@ هـــــــــــــدوج و عــــــــــــــــزوز @()@ 
> تحياتي وتقديري

  كلام سليم لا غبار عليه و الميزة الأساسية انه بيحل كتير من مشاكل الضغط النفسي للمتاجر

----------


## Osama86

عندي سؤالين من فضلكم: 
ممكن شرح لطريقة ( المضاعفات المركبه ) وماذا تختلف عن طريقة المضاعفات؟ 
هل يمكن تعديل توقيت منصة ميتاتريدر FXSoL  لتصبح بنفس توقيت منصة الـ FXDD ؟ 
لماذا لا توحد شركات الفوركس لتواريخ منصات التداول لديها وخاصتاً الميتاتريدر؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي سؤالين من فضلكم: 
> ممكن شرح لطريقة ( المضاعفات المركبه ) وماذا تختلف عن طريقة المضاعفات؟ 
> هل يمكن تعديل توقيت منصة ميتاتريدر FXSoL  لتصبح بنفس توقيت منصة الـ FXDD ؟ 
> لماذا لا توحد شركات الفوركس لتواريخ منصات التداول لديها وخاصتاً الميتاتريدر؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
حياك الله اخي أسامة  
بخصوص المضاعفات للأسف لا اعمل بها لذا ليس لدي خبرة بكيرة بها وأرجو منك إستخدام خاصة البحث بالمنتدى وان شاء الله تصل لما تريد 
بخصوص تعديل التوقيت / للأسف لا يمكن ذلك فالتوقيت خاص بسيرفر الشركات نفسها ولايمكن التدخل والتعديل عليه  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
ايهم الصحيح من ناحية رسم خط الترند للباوند ين على فريم الاربع ساعات وجزاكم الله خير         
واذا هناك اي ملاحظات ارجو تزويدي بها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
> ايهم الصحيح من ناحية رسم خط الترند للباوند ين على فريم الاربع ساعات وجزاكم الله خير         
> واذا هناك اي ملاحظات ارجو تزويدي بها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
كلاهما صحيح  وعادة الأفضلية تكون للإتجاه الأقدم الذي إستغرق وقت أطول في التكوين

----------


## فوركس 4

جزاك الله خير يارانيا  
لدي سؤال اخر مارئيك بشراء باوند ين لأنه كون خمس ارتكازات على خط الترند 
وكيف اضع الهدف والاستوب  
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاك الله خير يارانيا  
> لدي سؤال اخر مارئيك بشراء باوند ين لأنه كون خمس ارتكازات على خط الترند 
> وكيف اضع الهدف والاستوب  
> وشكرا

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله  
يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
عادة يتم وضع الستوب أسفل خط الإتجاه أو ادنى اقرب قاع مجاور له لتأمين نفسك من الكسر الكاذب ,. 
الهدف أفضل طريقة بالنسبة لي المقاومات احددها بالقمم والقيعان امام السعر أقسم هدفي عليها (أول - ثاني - ثالث ) وهكذا , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ahmedphen0m

استاذرة رانيا عندي سؤال مش عارف اسئله لمين بصراحة فهسئله لحضرتك و لو معندكيش الاجابة علي الاقل قوليلي اسئل مين 
دلوقتي مش المفروض لو انا عايز اعمل مشاركة و احط صورة بين الكلام بعمل ادراج صورة و بعد كدا بختار اني ارفعها من علي جهازي زي ما متوضح فاللينك ده لما انا سئلت استاذ احمد عزيز https://forum.arabictrader.com/t129170-52.html 
انا بقي مبيظهرليش اللي فالصورة ده انا بيظهرلي من رابط فقط يعني اضع رابط للصورة لاكن مينفعش ارفعها من جهازي
يا تري ايه السبب؟

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  استاذرة رانيا عندي سؤال مش عارف اسئله لمين بصراحة فهسئله لحضرتك و لو معندكيش الاجابة علي الاقل قوليلي اسئل مين 
دلوقتي مش المفروض لو انا عايز اعمل مشاركة و احط صورة بين الكلام بعمل ادراج صورة و بعد كدا بختار اني ارفعها من علي جهازي زي ما متوضح فاللينك ده لما انا سئلت استاذ احمد عزيز https://forum.arabictrader.com/t129170-52.html 
انا بقي مبيظهرليش اللي فالصورة ده انا بيظهرلي من رابط فقط يعني اضع رابط للصورة لاكن مينفعش ارفعها من جهازي
يا تري ايه السبب؟    المفروض مدوش ادارج صوره
دوس على شكل دبوس المكتب الى فوقه هتلاقى اسمه التحكم بالمقفات المرفقه استعمله هو بدل ادراج صوره
بعد ما ترفع الصوره على سيرفر المنتدى
حددها
و دوس ادراج مضمن
تحت على الشمال
هتلاقى الصوره نزلت فى المشاركه عادى جدا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذرة رانيا عندي سؤال مش عارف اسئله لمين بصراحة فهسئله لحضرتك و لو معندكيش الاجابة علي الاقل قوليلي اسئل مين 
> دلوقتي مش المفروض لو انا عايز اعمل مشاركة و احط صورة بين الكلام بعمل ادراج صورة و بعد كدا بختار اني ارفعها من علي جهازي زي ما متوضح فاللينك ده لما انا سئلت استاذ احمد عزيز https://forum.arabictrader.com/t129170-52.html 
> انا بقي مبيظهرليش اللي فالصورة ده انا بيظهرلي من رابط فقط يعني اضع رابط للصورة لاكن مينفعش ارفعها من جهازي
> يا تري ايه السبب؟

  

> *
>  المفروض مدوش ادارج صوره
> دوس على شكل دبوس المكتب الى فوقه هتلاقى اسمه التحكم بالمقفات المرفقه استعمله هو بدل ادراج صوره
> بعد ما ترفع الصوره على سيرفر المنتدى
> حددها
> و دوس ادراج مضمن
> تحت على الشمال
> هتلاقى الصوره نزلت فى المشاركه عادى جدا*

 اهلا وسهلا اخي أحمد 
بالضبط كما تفضل مصطفى بالتوضيح ,  
بعض اصدارات المتصفحات تظهر فقط إدراج لرابط الصورة وليس رفعها كما يحدث معك لذا الحل كما اشار مصطفى ان شاء الله 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس 4

استاذه رانيا  
اذا قمت باستخراج الدعوم والمقاومه من القمم والقيعان ومن ايضا خط الترند 
 فأيهم اقوى واكثر ارتداد الذي قمت باستخراجهم من القمم والقيعان او خط الترند ؟ اقصد ايهم الأقوى والأصدق

----------


## aboaldahab

شباب انا عايز اعرف هل شركة fxdd مسجلة ؟؟ 
على حسب ما بشوف ليها سمعة كويسة و مش نصابة فما رأيكم بها ؟؟؟ 
هل يوجد بها عيوب فى السحب و الايداع و ما هو أقل مبلغ يمكن الدخول بة فى الحساب العادى و الحساب الاسلامى ؟؟؟ 
أسف على الاطالة . 
فى أمان الله .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذه رانيا  
> اذا قمت باستخراج الدعوم والمقاومه من القمم والقيعان ومن ايضا خط الترند 
>  فأيهم اقوى واكثر ارتداد الذي قمت باستخراجهم من القمم والقيعان او خط الترند ؟ اقصد ايهم الأقوى والأصدق

 الإثنين مهمين وبنفس درجة القوة , وتتعزز قوتهم أكثر اذا تم اضافتهما سويا بمعني اذا لدينا قاع يلتقي بنفس المنطقة مع خط إتجاه فإن قوتهما تكون أكبر من قاع فقط او خط إتجاه فقط ,.

----------


## ahmedphen0m

> *
>  المفروض مدوش ادارج صوره
> دوس على شكل دبوس المكتب الى فوقه هتلاقى اسمه التحكم بالمقفات المرفقه استعمله هو بدل ادراج صوره
> بعد ما ترفع الصوره على سيرفر المنتدى
> حددها
> و دوس ادراج مضمن
> تحت على الشمال
> هتلاقى الصوره نزلت فى المشاركه عادى جدا*

  

> اهلا وسهلا اخي أحمد 
> بالضبط كما تفضل مصطفى بالتوضيح ,  
> بعض اصدارات المتصفحات تظهر فقط إدراج لرابط الصورة وليس رفعها كما يحدث معك لذا الحل كما اشار مصطفى ان شاء الله 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 عملت زي ما قلت يا مصطفي 
بس بعد ما حددت الصورة ملقيتش ادراج مضمن اللي انتا قلت عليها
دلوقتي لما حددتها الصورة ظهرت في اول الموضوع بدل ما تظهر في اخره

----------


## ahmedphen0m

انا لقيت حل دلوقتي بعد ما حددت الصورة ارقم اللي بيظهر انسخه في اي حتي فالموضوع فتظهر الصورة عندها
تمام كدا؟

----------


## فوركس 4

اولا اشكرك جدا يأستاذتنا رانيا على الصدر الرحب ومساعدتك للأخرين 
ثانيا عندي سؤال بخصوص رسم الفايبوناتشي انا قررت اتعلم الفايبوناتشي  
ايهم الرسم الصحيح للفايبوناتشي على الباوند ين فريم الاربع ساعات  
مع تزويدي بالملاحظات لو سمحتي      
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## محمد صلاح

> اولا اشكرك جدا يأستاذتنا رانيا على الصدر الرحب ومساعدتك للأخرين 
> ثانيا عندي سؤال بخصوص رسم الفايبوناتشي انا قررت اتعلم الفايبوناتشي  
> ايهم الرسم الصحيح للفايبوناتشي على الباوند ين فريم الاربع ساعات  
> مع تزويدي بالملاحظات لو سمحتي      
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير

 السلام عليكم  
اخى  
فيبوناتشى مستويات تصحيحة للسعر ويكون متوقع ان ينتهى عند اى مستوى منها التصحيح الخاص بالاتجاة الاساسى  
ومثلا فى حالة تعدى السعر بالطبع للمستوى 100 يبقى السعر كدة الاتجاة تغير كليا

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم  
> اخى  
> فيبوناتشى مستويات تصحيحة للسعر ويكون متوقع ان ينتهى عند اى مستوى منها التصحيح الخاص بالاتجاة الاساسى  
> ومثلا فى حالة تعدى السعر بالطبع للمستوى 100 يبقى السعر كدة الاتجاة تغير كليا

 
وتفضل حببيى الرابط دة داخل مدرسة الفوركس بالمتداول العربى  
شارح فيبوانتشى بطريقة قوية جدا   الاكاديمية التعليمية  >  مدرسة الفوركس  >  كيفية المتاجرة باستخدام متسلسلة فيبوناتشي 
وفقك الله

----------


## محمد صلاح

> عملت زي ما قلت يا مصطفي 
> بس بعد ما حددت الصورة ملقيتش ادراج مضمن اللي انتا قلت عليها
> دلوقتي لما حددتها الصورة ظهرت في اول الموضوع بدل ما تظهر في اخره

 
السلام عليكم  
بص يا سيدى 
امشى مع الخطوات على الرسم بالترتيب         
ان شاء الله انت تمشى خطوة خطوة هتجد الصورة فى الماكن اللى انت عايزة  
وفى حالة انك عكلت اخر اختيار ولقين اللينك راح مكان تانى ممكن تاخدة cut  وتضعة مكان ما تريد الصورة ان تظهر  
تحياتى 
محمد صلاح

----------


## فوركس 4

اشكرك كثير اخ محمد صلاح  
ولاكن وش رئيك برسمي للفايبوناتشي صح ام خطاء ؟ 
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## mahdy1

اساتذتى واصحاب الفضل على : رانيا وجدى ومحمد صلاح 
ازيكم
عندما ينهى المبتدئ الجزء النظرى يجد نفسة امام استراتيجيات كثيرة وكلها لعمالقة فيدخل كل موضوع ليرى اشادة بالاستراتيجية واعتراف بنجاح لا يقل عن 90% او 85% على اسوأ تقدير
هنا يشعر المبتدئ بالتوهان فماذا تنصحون
شاهدت الفيديو لاستراتيجية الاستاذ جمال بسيس ورأينة يعتمد فقط على الترندات والدعوم والمقاومات 
(انا احب البساطة)  ولكنة برمج مؤشراتة على العمل على منصة واحدة تقريبا !! ؟؟
ورايت خبرتى للاستاذ   جمال ممدوح 
واعتقد هناك الكثير
بم تنصحون
اساتذتى واصحاب الفضل على : رانيا وجدى ومحمد صلاح 
شكراً لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شباب انا عايز اعرف هل شركة fxdd مسجلة ؟؟ 
> على حسب ما بشوف ليها سمعة كويسة و مش نصابة فما رأيكم بها ؟؟؟ 
> هل يوجد بها عيوب فى السحب و الايداع و ما هو أقل مبلغ يمكن الدخول بة فى الحساب العادى و الحساب الاسلامى ؟؟؟ 
> أسف على الاطالة . 
> فى أمان الله .

 نعم الشركة مسجلة بفرع مالطا في  MFSA  بالإتحاد الأوروبي , و NFA  بأمريكا  
لم أتعامل مع الشركة بشكل شخصي لذا ليس لدي خبرة عنها للإفادة ويمكنك البحث بموضوعات عنها من خلال خاصية البحث او قسم شركات الوساطة بالمنتدى / https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
أقل مبلغ لفتح حساب اسلامي بها   $250  
تحياتي وتقدديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك كثير اخ محمد صلاح  
> ولاكن وش رئيك برسمي للفايبوناتشي صح ام خطاء ؟ 
> وجزاك الله الف خير

 صحيح ان شاء الله اخي فوركس 4

----------


## فوركس 4

رانيا انتي والأخ محمد صلاح اتحملوني شوي فأنا كثرت بالاسئله عليكم  
سؤالي هالمره هاذا للكندي فرانك ع الفريم الأسبوعي هل رسم خط الترند صح ام خطاء وشكرا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا يا استاذ محمد صلاح علي الرد
لاكن شوف اللي بيظهر عندي مختلف ازاي عن اللي عندك؟
انتا بتستخدم متصفح ايه؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*اسف مخدتش بالي انك يتستخدم انترنت اكسبلورور
طيب جربت فايرفوكس او جوجل كروم مع املنتدي قبل كدا؟*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اساتذتى واصحاب الفضل على : رانيا وجدى ومحمد صلاح 
> ازيكم
> عندما ينهى المبتدئ الجزء النظرى يجد نفسة امام استراتيجيات كثيرة وكلها لعمالقة فيدخل كل موضوع ليرى اشادة بالاستراتيجية واعتراف بنجاح لا يقل عن 90% او 85% على اسوأ تقدير
> هنا يشعر المبتدئ بالتوهان فماذا تنصحون
> شاهدت الفيديو لاستراتيجية الاستاذ جمال بسيس ورأينة يعتمد فقط على الترندات والدعوم والمقاومات 
> (انا احب البساطة)  ولكنة برمج مؤشراتة على العمل على منصة واحدة تقريبا !! ؟؟
> ورايت خبرتى للاستاذ   جمال ممدوح 
> واعتقد هناك الكثير
> بم تنصحون
> ...

 أهلا وسهلا أخي مهدي 
الفضل لله وحده وأشكرك لذوقك بارك الله فيك 
مسألة أي الطرق أفضل مسألة نسبية وترجع للمضارب نفسه بالدرجة الأولى , لهذا تنوعت وإختلفت الطرق لتناسب شخصية المضارب  
حضرتك مثلا تحب البساطة حاول أن تبحث عن طريقة تشعر أنها اقرب لفكرك وقناعتك وإعلم ان جميع الطرق ناجحة ومربحة حتى لو كانت تعتمد على قاع او قمة فقط العبرة بشخصية المضارب نفسه ,
نصيحتي لك أن تجرب الطرق التي تراها مبدئيا تتفق مع البساطة التي تبحث عنها وتدريجيا ستعرف الطريقة الأنسب لك والتي تحقق أكبر ربح  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *اسف مخدتش بالي انك يتستخدم انترنت اكسبلورور
> طيب جربت فايرفوكس او جوجل كروم مع املنتدي قبل كدا؟*

 فايرفوكس ممتاز وسريع ان شاء الله وستجد رابط رفع الصور السريع يعمل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> رانيا انتي والأخ محمد صلاح اتحملوني شوي فأنا كثرت بالاسئله عليكم  
> سؤالي هالمره هاذا للكندي فرانك ع الفريم الأسبوعي هل رسم خط الترند صح ام خطاء وشكرا

 يااهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع أسئلتك 
الرسم صحيح ان شاء الله 
هذا الموضوع أيضا خاص بالتطبيقات ومناقشتها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html

----------


## الملوادى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سؤال: 
اذا فتحت اوردر شراء عند  1.3400
ووضعت الهدف عند 1.3500 هل سوف يتم اغلاق الامر بربح مائة نقطه عن وصول السعر الى:
1.3497
ام
1.3500
وايضا فى حالة البيع؟
السؤال الاخر: 
عند وضع امر معلق شراء اسفل السعر الحالى اى(Buy limit) عند 1.3100
هل يتفعل الامر عندما يصل الزوج مستوى:
1.3100
ام
1.3097
ام
1.3103 
وأيضا فى الحالات الاتيه:
Buy stop
Sell limit
Sell Stop 
وجزاكى الله خير استاذه رانيا*

----------


## mahdy1

* ارجوا مساعدتى للعمل والتجربة على هذة الاستراتيجية *    

> شاهدت الفيديو لاستراتيجية الاستاذ جمال بسيس ورأينة يعتمد فقط على الترندات والدعوم والمقاومات 
> (انا احب البساطة)  ولكنة برمج مؤشراتة على العمل على _منصة واحدة تقريبا !! ؟؟_ 
> شكراً لكم

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
فايرفوكس ممتاز وسريع ان شاء الله وستجد رابط رفع الصور السريع يعمل     شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا علي الرد
انا كنت بستخدم جوجل كروم والظاهر انه مش متوافق تماما مع املنتدي
عموما الحمد لله اخيرا المشكلة اتحلت 
و احب اشكر استاذ محمد صلاح و مصطفي باشا علي مشاركتهم و ردهم و متابعتهم لغاية ما المشكلة اتحلت*

----------


## tulkaremillar

السلام عليكم 
الاخت رانيا او احد الخبراء في الموضوع ... انا للان مع شركه خاصه وحبيت ان ادخل مع شركه fxsol للمره الثالثه ديمو لانها ظهرت لي مشكله وتظهر الى الان وهي انني عندما اقوم بشراء عمله واقوم بالتعزيز للعمله نفسها فالشراء الثاني يلغي الاول .... اخت رانيا ذكرت هذا لك في السابق وقلتي لي انه ممكن في الاعدادات وارسلتي لي موقع fxsol -uk ولكن المشكله ما زالت فما الحل وهل هو فقط في الديمو وعندما ادخل في الحقيقي تكون الامور طبيعيه ?
وتحياتي لك 
محمد

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخت رانيا او احد الخبراء في الموضوع ... انا للان مع شركه خاصه وحبيت ان ادخل مع شركه fxsol للمره الثالثه ديمو لانها ظهرت لي مشكله وتظهر الى الان وهي انني عندما اقوم بشراء عمله واقوم بالتعزيز للعمله نفسها فالشراء الثاني يلغي الاول .... اخت رانيا ذكرت هذا لك في السابق وقلتي لي انه ممكن في الاعدادات وارسلتي لي موقع fxsol -uk ولكن المشكله ما زالت فما الحل وهل هو فقط في الديمو وعندما ادخل في الحقيقي تكون الامور طبيعيه ?
> وتحياتي لك 
> محمد

 السلام عليكم  
اخى  
السبب الاكيد انك فاتح فى الفرع الامريكى  
والفرع الامريكى يختلف عن كل من الفرعين الاخرين ( البريطانى والاسترالى )  
حيث يخضع الامريكى لقوانين fifo  وهذة القوانين تنص على انة لا يجوز فتح صفقات فى ان واحد على نفس العملة  
first in first out  
بمعنى انة يجب اغلاق الصفقة الاولى لفتح صفقة الثانية  
ولا يجوز القيام بعمليات الهيدج ايضا فهذا غير متاح فى البرنامج  
جرب تحمل منصة من الفرعين الاخرين   جى تى اس بريطانيا    ميتاتريدر بريطانيا    
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## tulkaremillar

> السلام عليكم  
> اخى  
> السبب الاكيد انك فاتح فى الفرع الامريكى  
> والفرع الامريكى يختلف عن كل من الفرعين الاخرين ( البريطانى والاسترالى )  
> حيث يخضع الامريكى لقوانين fifo  وهذة القوانين تنص على انة لا يجوز فتح صفقات فى ان واحد على نفس العملة  
> first in first out  
> بمعنى انة يجب اغلاق الصفقة الاولى لفتح صفقة الثانية  
> ولا يجوز القيام بعمليات الهيدج ايضا فهذا غير متاح فى البرنامج  
> جرب تحمل منصة من الفرعين الاخرين   جى تى اس بريطانيا    ميتاتريدر بريطانيا    
> تقبل تحياتى

 بارك الله فيك 
وسؤالي الاخر ..... هل اذا فتحت في الشركه في منصه الميتا تريدر حساب ،هل استطيع فتح نفس الحساب في موقع الانترنت جي تي اس بنفس كلمه السر .. لاني اريد ايضا استخدامها في بعض الاحيان من اجهزه خارجيه وليس جهازي

----------


## محمد صلاح

> بارك الله فيك 
> وسؤالي الاخر ..... هل اذا فتحت في الشركه في منصه الميتا تريدر حساب ،هل استطيع فتح نفس الحساب في موقع الانترنت جي تي اس بنفس كلمه السر .. لاني اريد ايضا استخدامها في بعض الاحيان من اجهزه خارجيه وليس جهازي

 السلام عليكم  
بص يا سيدى  
من حقك تفتح حساب فى السوليوشن على منصة التداول  الميتاتريدر وحساب اخر على منصة الجى تى اس   فهذا  متاح  
اما بخصوص كلمة السر  
انت من تختار وتضع كلمة السر الخاصة بك اخى  
فمن حقك انت توحدها على كل من الحسابين هذا اختيارك انت  
تقبل تحياتى  
وللتواصل مع خدمة العملاء   [email protected] 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## tulkaremillar

> السلام عليكم  
> بص يا سيدى  
> من حقك تفتح حساب فى السوليوشن على منصة التداول  الميتاتريدر وحساب اخر على منصة الجى تى اس   فهذا  متاح  
> اما بخصوص كلمة السر  
> انت من تختار وتضع كلمة السر الخاصة بك اخى  
> فمن حقك انت توحدها على كل من الحسابين هذا اختيارك انت  
> تقبل تحياتى  
> وللتواصل مع خدمة العملاء   [email protected] 
> تقبل تحياتى

 بارك الله فيك 
وتحياتي لك

----------


## محمد صلاح

> بارك الله فيك 
> وتحياتي لك

 لا شكر على واجب اخى الفاضل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * ارجوا مساعدتى للعمل والتجربة على هذة الاستراتيجية *

 المنصة المستخدمة هي Altrade 
المؤشرات تعمل على جميع المنصات ولكن صاحب الطريقة يفضل العمل على منصة التريد لانها المعتمدة من الغالبية ولتكون المنصة المستخدمة موحدة لجميع الأعضاء المتابعيين للورشة

----------


## mahdy1

* 
السلام عليكم
واضح ان الموضوع ده تخصص فى اسئلتى انا فقط
مشكلة او حدث يحدث معى احياناً كثيرة على منصات الميتاتريد "حسابات ديمو"
فجأة يغلق تبويب Trade جميع العمليات التى تحدث به والتى لم تنتهى ولا يتبقى الاسطر الـ Balance  و الـ Margin 
ما سبب ما يحدث
اشكركم *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * 
> السلام عليكم
> واضح ان الموضوع ده تخصص فى اسئلتى انا فقط
> مشكلة او حدث يحدث معى احياناً كثيرة على منصات الميتاتريد "حسابات ديمو"
> فجأة يغلق تبويب Trade جميع العمليات التى تحدث به والتى لم تنتهى ولا يتبقى الاسطر الـ Balance  و الـ Margin 
> ما سبب ما يحدث
> اشكركم *

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن السبب ان الغالبية تستخدم موضوع أخر مثبت بقسم الإستفسارات بالمنتدى يوفر نفس الهدف الإجابة على جميع الأسئلة وبشكل عام أسئلتك مرحب بها دائما بأي موضوع ياأهلا بك , 
هل العمليات تظل مفتوحة ولكن غير ظاهره ام انها تغلق تماما ؟ 
وهل أنت متأكد ان هذا ليس مارجن كول ؟

----------


## mahdy1

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممكن السبب ان الغالبية تستخدم موضوع أخر مثبت بقسم الإستفسارات بالمنتدى يوفر نفس الهدف الإجابة على جميع الأسئلة وبشكل عام أسئلتك مرحب بها دائما بأي موضوع ياأهلا بك , 
> هل العمليات تظل مفتوحة ولكن غير ظاهره ام انها تغلق تماما ؟ 
> وهل أنت متأكد ان هذا ليس مارجن كول ؟

 * العمليات تغلق وتنتقل الى الـ Account History وكأننى وضعت اسكريبت اغلاق صفقات على المنصة
وليس مارجن كول لانى فتحت صفقات تانية وشغالة الان
اشكرك
ملحوظة : لو تحبى اكتب استفساراتى فى الموضوع الاخر بعد اذنك الرابط للموضوع
اشكرك   *

----------


## mahdy1

> * العمليات تغلق وتنتقل الى الـ Account History وكأننى وضعت اسكريبت اغلاق صفقات على المنصة
> وليس مارجن كول لانى فتحت صفقات تانية وشغالة الان
> اشكرك
> ملحوظة : لو تحبى اكتب استفساراتى فى الموضوع الاخر بعد اذنك الرابط للموضوع
> اشكرك   *

             حصلت مرة تانية الان

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * العمليات تغلق وتنتقل الى الـ Account History وكأننى وضعت اسكريبت اغلاق صفقات على المنصة
> وليس مارجن كول لانى فتحت صفقات تانية وشغالة الان
> اشكرك
> ملحوظة : لو تحبى اكتب استفساراتى فى الموضوع الاخر بعد اذنك الرابط للموضوع
> اشكرك   *

  

> حصلت مرة تانية الان

 مفيش اي مشكلة ان شاء الله بخصوص الموضوع هنا او https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96707.html 
انتقال الصفقات الى الهيستوري يعني انه تم إغلاقها وطالما ليس مارجن كول قد يكون السبب ان الصفقات العكسية تغلق بعض
بمعنى انك لديك صفقة شراء لليورو مثلا بسعر 1.3100 وبعدها بقليل وضعت أمر بيع لليورو من سعر أخر ليكن 1.3150 فإن الصفقة الثانية تغلق الأولى 
وهذا يمكن ان يحدث بفروع الشركات الأمريكية  
ماهي الشركة التي يوجد بها الحساب وماهو الفرع ؟

----------


## aa-fx

*سلام عليكم ،،*   * بعد اذنكوا ،، ازاى أعمل تحويل برقى مصرفى ؟؟*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *سلام عليكم ،،*   * بعد اذنكوا ،، ازاى أعمل تحويل برقى مصرفى ؟؟*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
أرجو التوضيح أكثر هل هو نفسه التحويل البنكي العادي؟ 
بشكل عام أفضل حل ان تذهب الى البنك الذي لديك حساب به وتسأل خدمة العملاء عن الأمر 
الموضوع يقتصر على تقديم طلب تحويل بتعبئة إستمارة
تطلب منك بياناتك وبيانات الحساب الذي سوف تقوم بالتحويل اليه 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mahdy1

> مفيش اي مشكلة ان شاء الله بخصوص الموضوع هنا او https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96707.html 
> انتقال الصفقات الى الهيستوري يعني انه تم إغلاقها وطالما ليس مارجن كول قد يكون السبب ان الصفقات العكسية تغلق بعض
> بمعنى انك لديك صفقة شراء لليورو مثلا بسعر 1.3100 وبعدها بقليل وضعت أمر بيع لليورو من سعر أخر ليكن 1.3150 فإن الصفقة الثانية تغلق الأولى 
> وهذا يمكن ان يحدث بفروع الشركات الأمريكية  
> ماهي الشركة التي يوجد بها الحساب وماهو الفرع ؟

    * استاذة رانيا : - هل هو امر طبيعى ان تغلق الشركة الصفقات العكسية ..  أم انة من شيم الشركات الغير محترمة
فلنفرض انى فتحت صفقة شراء يورو/دولار  من سعر معين ، وفتحت صفقة عكسها بيع يعنى من نفس السعر ... هل هذا ممنوع 
اكون واضحاً معك ..  انا الان لى حوالى شهر ونصف .. انطباعى عن الشركات المحترمة هو FX Sol فى المرتبة الاولى مع FXDD ثم  INSTA بعدهم 
ده انطباع مبدئى ... ارجوا ان حضرتك بالمرة تعرفينى اصدق الشركات ولا داعى للاجابات الدبلوماسية اللى بتقول ده امر نسبى يختلف من شخص لاخر او على حسب استراتيجية كل مضارب
اكيد الشركات المحترمة زى النار على العلم للمضاربين القدامى والخبراء امثالك فلا تحرمينا من نصائحك فلقد طلبت منك النصيحة فى هذا الموضوع قبل ذلك
وهل الـ 3  شركات السابق ذكرهم ممكن تقفل صفقة عكسية ؟؟!!
اسف على الاطالة واسف على تعبك معايا وشكراً  *

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahdy1
					   استاذة رانيا : - هل هو امر طبيعى ان تغلق الشركة الصفقات العكسية ..  أم انة من شيم الشركات الغير محترمة
فلنفرض انى فتحت صفقة شراء يورو/دولار  من سعر معين ، وفتحت صفقة عكسها بيع يعنى من نفس السعر ... هل هذا ممنوع 
اكون واضحاً معك ..  انا الان لى حوالى شهر ونصف .. انطباعى عن الشركات المحترمة هو FX Sol فى المرتبة الاولى مع FXDD ثم  INSTA بعدهم 
ده انطباع مبدئى ... ارجوا ان حضرتك بالمرة تعرفينى اصدق الشركات ولا داعى للاجابات الدبلوماسية اللى بتقول ده امر نسبى يختلف من شخص لاخر او على حسب استراتيجية كل مضارب
اكيد الشركات المحترمة زى النار على العلم للمضاربين القدامى والخبراء امثالك فلا تحرمينا من نصائحك فلقد طلبت منك النصيحة فى هذا الموضوع قبل ذلك
وهل الـ 3  شركات السابق ذكرهم ممكن تقفل صفقة عكسية ؟؟!!
اسف على الاطالة واسف على تعبك معايا وشكراً      لو شركتك فى امريكا فقرارا الفيفو بيمنع فتح صفقتين على نفس الزوج عكسيتيم
يعينى ممنوع الهيدج 
ممكن تكون غتحت بيع مثلا فقفلك الشراء بشكل  الى*

----------


## mahdy1

> * 
> لو شركتك فى امريكا فقرارا الفيفو بيمنع فتح صفقتين على نفس الزوج عكسيتيم
> يعينى ممنوع الهيدج 
> ممكن تكون غتحت بيع مثلا فقفلك الشراء بشكل  الى*

         اشكرك يا نجم على سرعة الرد
ولكن راعى اننى مبتدئ 
يعنى هو اسلوب الشركات دى هو القاعدة ولا الشواذ
والـ 3 شركات اللى انا عرضتهم دول فى امريكا ولا لأ   (مش بقول لمعاليك انى مبتدئ)
وريحنى وقول لى على شركات محترمة توفر لى ما اريد ولا تضع على قيود حتى وان لم احتاجها فى الوقت الحالى
يعنى انا الان ممكن لا افتح صفقات عكسية ..  انما اريد من الشركات السماح بذلك (بالرغم انى مش شغال بية الان)   
يعنى برضة انا عاوز فى شركتى : حسابات اسلامية +رافعة عالية + اسكالبينج+هيدج 
حاجات تانية لسة مش عارفها
اشكرك يا عم مصطفى ومنتظر شرحك الوافى

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahdy1
					          اشكرك يا نجم على سرعة الرد
ولكن راعى اننى مبتدئ 
يعنى هو اسلوب الشركات دى هو القاعدة ولا الشواذ
والـ 3 شركات اللى انا عرضتهم دول فى امريكا ولا لأ   (مش بقول لمعاليك انى مبتدئ)
وريحنى وقول لى على شركات محترمة توفر لى ما اريد ولا تضع على قيود حتى وان لم احتاجها فى الوقت الحالى
يعنى انا الان ممكن لا افتح صفقات عكسية ..  انما اريد من الشركات السماح بذلك (بالرغم انى مش شغال بية الان)   
يعنى برضة انا عاوز فى شركتى : حسابات اسلامية +رافعة عالية + اسكالبينج+هيدج 
حاجات تانية لسة مش عارفها
اشكرك يا عم مصطفى ومنتظر شرحك الوافى        امريكا فقط هى ما تضع تلك القيود على الشركات الى هناك
لكن افكسول مثلا ليها فرع بريطانى و فرع استرالى
لا تسرى عليه تلك القواعد
اف اكس دى دى فرع امريى و فرع فى مالطا
انيستا روسى على ما اظن 
او عايز كل تلك المواصفات فستجدها فى افكسول  من هيدج و اسكالبينيج و كل الى تحبه و رافعه 400:1
شخصيا حسابى فى افكسول بريطانيا جى تى اس مش ميتا تريدر*

----------


## mahdy1

> *
> شخصيا حسابى فى افكسول بريطانيا جى تى اس مش ميتا تريدر*

 * هو مفيش افكسول بريطانيا  ميتا تريدر ؟؟؟*

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahdy1
					   هو مفيش افكسول بريطانيا  ميتا تريدر ؟؟؟    فى طبعا
لكنى مش بحب الميتا تريدر 
سئ و بطى جدا 
الجى ت اس سريع جدااااااااااااااا*

----------


## mahdy1

> * 
> فى طبعا
> لكنى مش بحب الميتا تريدر 
> سئ و بطى جدا 
> الجى ت اس سريع جدااااااااااااااا*

       انت تقصد ميتاتريدر افكسول هو اللى بطئ ولا الميتاتريدر عامة
طيب البرنامج التانى الجى تى اس ده سهل فى التعامل معاه زى الميتاتريد ولا صعب 
ثم يا عم مصطفى كل الشروحات والطرق والاستراتيجيات والاكسبيرتات والاسكربتات والتمبلات ..........  ات ، كلها مبنية على الميتاتريدر 
يبقا ازاى الواحد بيتعلم على شئ ويشتغل على شئ تانى
معلش تعبتك

----------


## mahdy1

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mahdy1
					        انت تقصد ميتاتريدر افكسول هو اللى بطئ ولا الميتاتريدر عامة
طيب البرنامج التانى الجى تى اس ده سهل فى التعامل معاه زى الميتاتريد ولا صعب 
ثم يا عم مصطفى كل الشروحات والطرق والاستراتيجيات والاكسبيرتات والاسكربتات والتمبلات ..........  ات ، كلها مبنية على الميتاتريدر 
يبقا ازاى الواحد بيتعلم على شئ ويشتغل على شئ تانى
معلش تعبتك            كل شركه ليها منصهتها الخاصه على سيرفراتها
انما الميتا تريدر ليه سيرفيرات مخصوصه
و كله بطى 
شخصيا بحلل على الميتا تريدر و الجى تى اس اديله الامر فقط*

----------


## mahdy1

> * 
> كل شركه ليها منصهتها الخاصه على سيرفراتها
> انما الميتا تريدر ليه سيرفيرات مخصوصه
> و كله بطى 
> شخصيا بحلل على الميتا تريدر و الجى تى اس اديله الامر فقط*

           شكراً يا درش

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * 
> كل شركه ليها منصهتها الخاصه على سيرفراتها
> انما الميتا تريدر ليه سيرفيرات مخصوصه
> و كله بطى 
> شخصيا بحلل على الميتا تريدر و الجى تى اس اديله الامر فقط*

 تمام وكلنا كده بنحلل على ميتاتريدر ونطبق على منصة الشركة اللي بنتعامل معها

----------


## engineroo

انا محمد من السويس بقالى حوالى 3 شهور بقرأ فى الفوركس ولسة عارف المنتدى الجميل ده دلوقتى و كانت عندى شوية استفسارات ........ اولا مطلوب تحليل يومى لايام سابقة لافضل خبراء الفوركس عشان نتعلم منه اهم قواعد التحليل والناس دى بتفكر ازاى   ثانيا برنامج ينفع يشتغل اوفلاين على الداتا القديمة بتاعة الفوركس عشان نقدر ندرب عليه بسهولة و يبقى تدريب اسرع  ثالثاموضوع مسابقات الفوركس, الواحد يقدر يعمل ايه عشان يكسب فى مسابقة عشان الناس اللى بتكسب دى بتعمل حوالى 1000 نقطة اسبوعيا ...ازاى نقدر نوصل للمستوى ده من الخبرة
 .....  رابعا ما هو انسب مبلغ لو مقدرناش على موضوع المسابقات ده عشان نبدأ بيه وامتى اعرف انى مؤهل انى افتح حساب حقيقى   خامسامجرد اقتراح >>اننا نعمل موضوع اسمه يلا نفهم فوركس و هيكون هدفنا اكتر عملات اتغيرت فى اليوم ده او الاسبوع ده يعنى بعد اليوم او الاسبوع مينتهى نشوف اكتر عملة اتغيرت و نعرف اتغيرت كتير كدا ليهي يعنى هيبقى فى مجال للنقاش و كلنا نستفيد من خبرات بعض ولما نعرف ليه هنعرف امتى هتتغير تانى و نقدر ننتهزر الفرصة قبل متيجى تانى متهيقلى الفكرة دى هتساعد ناس كتير جدا انها تفهم السوق كويس و ياريت تقولولى رأيكو ايه فى الفكرة دى ...  سادسامن الاخر يعنى اكمل فى الفوركس ده ولا اييييه عشان الواحد حاسس انه موضوع صعب جدا <بس ده مش مشكلة انه صعب اهم حاجة هيبقى فى نتيجة> و للاسف لو فى حد بيكسب بيكسب لنفسه و مش بيقول و احنا كمبتدئين مش لاقيين اى حاجة تشجعنا على ان احنا نكمل كل الناس اللى بنشوفها لسة ببتعلم او بتشتغل بحسابات على قدها وبتتعلم بردو لان موضوع الفوركس ده بدأ ياخد جزء كبير فعلا من وقتى و خايف اكون كل ده بضيعه على الفاضى و فى نفس الوقت خايف استسلم للأراء السلبية و اضيع على نفسى فرصة كبيرة جدا فياريت نصايح من اعضاء المنتدى   ومعلش طلباتى كتير شوية 
بس...من قدر خير بيداه التقاه 
و هنيالك يا فاعل الخير و الثواب :D

----------


## engineroo

لو فى حاجة انا كتبتها غلط قلولى لو فى حاجة صعبة عادى بس الواحد عايز يعرف راسه من رجليه !!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة engineroo
					  انا محمد من السويس بقالى حوالى 3 شهور بقرأ فى الفوركس ولسة عارف المنتدى الجميل ده دلوقتى و كانت عندى شوية استفسارات ........ اولا مطلوب تحليل يومى لايام سابقة لافضل خبراء الفوركس عشان نتعلم منه اهم قواعد التحليل والناس دى بتفكر ازاى  تابع مواضيع التحليلات و ارشحلك منهم مواضييع رانيا وجدى مشرفه المتداول و موضوع التحليلات اليوميه للعملات الرئيسيه لمحمد صلاح
او راجع مواضيع قديمه ليا اسمها عايزين نتعلم صح و شوف حلقه رانيا وجدى او سيف او كراون بيرل ثانيا برنامج ينفع يشتغل اوفلاين على الداتا القديمة بتاعة الفوركس عشان نقدر ندرب عليه بسهولة و يبقى تدريب اسرع اشتغل على الميتا تريدر عادى  انا متدرب عليه ثالثاموضوع مسابقات الفوركس, الواحد يقدر يعمل ايه عشان يكسب فى مسابقة عشان الناس اللى بتكسب دى بتعمل حوالى 1000 نقطة اسبوعيا ...ازاى نقدر نوصل للمستوى ده من الخبرة
 .....مش عايز اصدمك لكن على الديمو الناس بتخاطر بشكل قوى جدا و ده بيكسب اكتر و بيخسر اكتر
على الحقيقى 100 نقطه اسبوعى باداره راس مال هاديه تتحلك انك تدبل حسابك كل 4 شهور  رابعا ما هو انسب مبلغ لو مقدرناش على موضوع المسابقات ده عشان نبدأ بيه وامتى اعرف انى مؤهل انى افتح حساب حقيقى  مش مساله مبلغ تبدى ب 250 دولار و انت فاهم احسن من 10000 و انت مش فاهم
شخصيا مبتدى بمبلغ صغير شويه عشان اقدر اكبره و ان شاء الله هاحقق الى انا عايزه خامسامجرد اقتراح >>اننا نعمل موضوع اسمه يلا نفهم فوركس و هيكون هدفنا اكتر عملات اتغيرت فى اليوم ده او الاسبوع ده يعنى بعد اليوم او الاسبوع مينتهى نشوف اكتر عملة اتغيرت و نعرف اتغيرت كتير كدا ليهي يعنى هيبقى فى مجال للنقاش و كلنا نستفيد من خبرات بعض ولما نعرف ليه هنعرف امتى هتتغير تانى و نقدر ننتهزر الفرصة قبل متيجى تانى متهيقلى الفكرة دى هتساعد ناس كتير جدا انها تفهم السوق كويس و ياريت تقولولى رأيكو ايه فى الفكرة دى ... و الله فكره جامده  سادسامن الاخر يعنى اكمل فى الفوركس ده ولا اييييه عشان الواحد حاسس انه موضوع صعب جدا <بس ده مش مشكلة انه صعب اهم حاجة هيبقى فى نتيجة> و للاسف لو فى حد بيكسب بيكسب لنفسه و مش بيقول و احنا كمبتدئين مش لاقيين اى حاجة تشجعنا على ان احنا نكمل كل الناس اللى بنشوفها لسة ببتعلم او بتشتغل بحسابات على قدها وبتتعلم بردو لان موضوع الفوركس ده بدأ ياخد جزء كبير فعلا من وقتى و خايف اكون كل ده بضيعه على الفاضى و فى نفس الوقت خايف استسلم للأراء السلبية و اضيع على نفسى فرصة كبيرة جدا فياريت نصايح من اعضاء المنتدى   ومعلش طلباتى كتير شوية 
بس...من قدر خير بيداه التقاه 
و هنيالك يا فاعل الخير و الثواب :D    
عايز تسال عن اى حاجه تانى*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * 
> عايز تسال عن اى حاجه تانى*

 كفيت ووفيت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mab2100

تحياتي للجميع تسائلي 
هل التداول بالفوركس حلال لانه توجد فتوى من الشيخ علي السالوسي وهي في اليوتيوب 
الرجاء الرد على التسائل وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*انا عندي كام استفسار بخصوص فتح موضوع في منتدي التوصيات اتلجريبية  
اولا: انا هافتح الحساب ده عادي كأني بفتح حساب عشان اشترك بيه في مسابقات المتداول العربي ولا الادارة هتفتحهولي عشان يكون لمدة 3 شهور؟  
ثانيا: هل الحساب لازم يكون تبع اف اكس سولويشن؟ و هل لازم يكون ميتاتريدير؟ 
ثالثا: محتاج احقق كام نقطة شهريا عشان افوز بحساب حقيقي؟ 
رابعا: في حالة حالفني الحظ و فزت بحساب حقيقي ما الشروط المطلوبة لسحب اي ارباح محققة تبع هذا الحساب؟ و هل يمكن سحب المبلغ نفسه؟ 
انا عارف ان فيه موضيع كتيرة فالقسم بتشرح النقط دي بس انا بجد تهت بينهم 
شكرا ليكم علي المساعدة و بعتذر علي الازعاج*

----------


## engineroo

> * 
> عايز تسال عن اى حاجه تانى*

 تشكر يا باشا على مرورك الكريم 
ويا رب فكرتى لو كويسة تحصل بتاعة موضوع النقاش فى الفوركس على اكتر العملات اتغيرت و اسبابها 
انا لسة جديد عشان كدا مش عايز اعمل بيها موضوع عشان مشعارف دى حاجة كويسة ولا :D

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تحياتي للجميع تسائلي 
> هل التداول بالفوركس حلال لانه توجد فتوى من الشيخ علي السالوسي وهي في اليوتيوب 
> الرجاء الرد على التسائل وجزاكم الله خير

 حياك الله أخي الكريم 
التداول بسوق العملات من الأمور الخلافية التي إختلفت الفتاوى حولها بين التحليل والتحريم , وفي هذه الحالة ينصح باللجوء لأهل العلم ممن تثق في رأيهم وسؤالهم وتتخذ الرأي الأقرب لقناعتك , 
تفضل هذا الموضوع يحتوي على فتاوى مختلفة متعلقة بالأمر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *انا عندي كام استفسار بخصوص فتح موضوع في منتدي التوصيات اتلجريبية  
> اولا: انا هافتح الحساب ده عادي كأني بفتح حساب عشان اشترك بيه في مسابقات المتداول العربي ولا الادارة هتفتحهولي عشان يكون لمدة 3 شهور؟  الحساب يتم فتحه عن طريقة لجنة منتدى التوصيات لكي يستمر الى 3 أشهر لان الحساب العادي مدته شهر فقط , يمكن طلبه عن طريق قسم الإقتراحات والتواصل  
> ثانيا: هل الحساب لازم يكون تبع اف اكس سولويشن؟ و هل لازم يكون ميتاتريدير؟  نعم يجب ان يكون بافكسول لانها الراعي الرسمي للقسم والحسابات الحقيقية , أيضا يجب ان يكون على الميتاتريدر 
> ثالثا: محتاج احقق كام نقطة شهريا عشان افوز بحساب حقيقي؟  تحتاج ان يكون التقييم الخاص بك بعد 3 أشهر من فتح الحساب إيجابي , اي يكون الحساب محصلته خلال 3 أشهر ربح  
> رابعا: في حالة حالفني الحظ و فزت بحساب حقيقي ما الشروط المطلوبة لسحب اي ارباح محققة تبع هذا الحساب؟ و هل يمكن سحب المبلغ نفسه؟  الأرباح لا يوجد اي شروط لسحبها تصرف بها كما تشاء , أصل المبلغ أعتقد سيكون له شروط للسحب لأنه الهدف منه ان يتم تنفيذ التوصيات عليه فيما بعد وللتأكد ارجو مراسلة لجنة التوصيات 
> انا عارف ان فيه موضيع كتيرة فالقسم بتشرح النقط دي بس انا بجد تهت بينهم 
> شكرا ليكم علي المساعدة و بعتذر علي الازعاج  ولايهمك واهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع إستفساراتك  *

 
أهلا وسهلا أ.أحمد 
الإجابة بالإقتباس حسب مالدي من معلومات والأفضل ان تتواصل مع لجنة منتدى التوصيات عن طريق قسم الإقتراحات والتواصل 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا علي الرد
و انا فعلن تواصلت معاهم و فتحت موضوع من يومين و كمان بعت لخدمة العملاء لاكن محدش رد عليا فقلت بس اطمن من حضرتك اني ماشي سليم
شكرا علي تجاوبك و سرعة ردك و المفروض انهم يرشحوا حضرتك للقب افضل عضو او يعملوا لقب افضل مشرف و اكيد حضرتك هتفوزي بيه عشان تواجدك الدائم و مساعدتك لكل الاعضاء*

----------


## Osama86

عندي سؤال 
هناك طريقه اسمها على ما اعتقد  الزوايا 
احد لديه طريقه  التداول بالزوايا؟ وما هو اسم المؤشر الذي يستعملونه؟ 
هذا شخص يتداول بهذه الطريقه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1315...ml#post2204578

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا علي الرد
> و انا فعلن تواصلت معاهم و فتحت موضوع من يومين و كمان بعت لخدمة العملاء لاكن محدش رد عليا فقلت بس اطمن من حضرتك اني ماشي سليم
> شكرا علي تجاوبك و سرعة ردك و المفروض انهم يرشحوا حضرتك للقب افضل عضو او يعملوا لقب افضل مشرف و اكيد حضرتك هتفوزي بيه عشان تواجدك الدائم و مساعدتك لكل الاعضاء*

 ربنا يكرمك ويعزك أستاذ أحمد أشكرك لثقتك الغالية بارك الله فيك وأسأل الله ان نكون دائما عند حسن الظن بنا 
ان شاء الله هشوف الموضوع بقسم الإقتراحات وأتابع مع اللجنة فيما يخصه 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي سؤال 
> هناك طريقه اسمها على ما اعتقد  الزوايا 
> احد لديه طريقه  التداول بالزوايا؟ وما هو اسم المؤشر الذي يستعملونه؟ 
> هذا شخص يتداول بهذه الطريقه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1315...ml#post2204578

 
ان شاء الله تجد الإجابة بموضوعات أستاذ حمادة سلام على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...archid=1315566 
وعلى رأسها هذا الموضوع /  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96054.html

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

سلام عليكم 
عند اجراء امر معلق :
ما الفارق بين Buy Limit    و   Buy Stop  ؟   
هذا ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedghoname2012
					  سلام عليكم 
عند اجراء امر معلق :
ما الفارق بين Buy Limit    و   Buy Stop  ؟   
هذا ولكم كل الشكر   الباى ليمت بتشترى بسعر اقل من السعر الحالى
لو متوثع ان السعر هايترد من دعم و يصعد
فتحط امر باى ليميت على الدعم 
الباى استوب تشترى بشعر اعلى من السعر الحالى
و ده بتحظه فوق مقاومه عشان لو اتكسر تشترى*

----------


## ابوو نوااف

السلام عليكم ... يا جماعه انا اول مره ادخل ع الفوركس ومو فاهم اي شئ ... ممكن تعلموني يعني ايش سعر الطلب وسعر العرض والفرق بينهم بالقيمه ومتى احط امر شراء ومتى احط امر بيع ؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ... يا جماعه انا اول مره ادخل ع الفوركس ومو فاهم اي شئ ... ممكن تعلموني يعني ايش سعر الطلب وسعر العرض والفرق بينهم بالقيمه ومتى احط امر شراء ومتى احط امر بيع ؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي أبو نواف 
تفضل هذه الروابط بالترتيب إن شاء الله ستجدها مفيدة وتجيب على طلبك وأكثر 
نظام التداول في سوق العملات 
التحليل الفني في سوق العملات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html

----------


## wawaz

السلام عليكم
كنت عاوز اسأل ازاى ادخل على البرنامج التدريبي الشامل للتداول في سوق العملات فى المنتدى 
لانى لما بدخل بلاقيه فاضى ومكتوب عليه من الخارج ( خاص) 
ارجو الرد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> كنت عاوز اسأل ازاى ادخل على البرنامج التدريبي الشامل للتداول في سوق العملات فى المنتدى 
> لانى لما بدخل بلاقيه فاضى ومكتوب عليه من الخارج ( خاص) 
> ارجو الرد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ذلك لأن هذا القسم خاص بخريجي الدورات التدريبية لأكاديمية المتداول العربي 
يمكنك الاشتراك بهذه الدورات عن طريق مراسلة قسم الاكاديمية على البريد التالي /  [email protected]

----------


## Nour Fx

انا عايز اعرف سوؤال مهم ........ 
ليه لما بيانات جيدة تظهر علي الاقتصاد الامريكي .. اليورو بيرتفع امام الدولار ؟؟....... مش المفروض لما بيانات جيدة تظهر للدولار ... اليورو يهبط و الدولار يرتفع ؟؟؟ 
ليه بيحصل العكس ... 
عايزين موضوع يشرحلنا حركة الاخبار .. لانها حاجة مهمة جدا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا عايز اعرف سوؤال مهم ........ 
> ليه لما بيانات جيدة تظهر علي الاقتصاد الامريكي .. اليورو بيرتفع امام الدولار ؟؟....... مش المفروض لما بيانات جيدة تظهر للدولار ... اليورو يهبط و الدولار يرتفع ؟؟؟ 
> ليه بيحصل العكس ... 
> عايزين موضوع يشرحلنا حركة الاخبار .. لانها حاجة مهمة جدا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قراءة الأخبار الإقتصادية والتحليل الأساسي لا تعتمد على نتيجة خبر بعينه بل بظروف حدوثه وكيفية قراءة السوق لهذا الخبر وبناءا عليه يحدث الأثر 
لذا من الخطأ ان نعتمد نتيجة خبر واحد ونبني عليها الحركة لان قراءة البيانات الإقتصادية لها علم تقوم عليه يسمى التحليل الاساسي اي تحليل البيانات واثرها , 
هذه الموضوعات أتمنى ان تكون مفيدة , كما أنصحك بمتابعة موضوعات أستاذ رمضان غنيم تحتوي على تحليل وقراءة للسوق تعد مرجع   التحليل الأساسي   التحليل الأساسي في سوق العملات   المؤشرات الإقتصادية وتحليل السوق .... (شرح كامل)  *███ █ النسخة الكاملة : سلسلة حلقات اقتصادية █ ███*    *التحليل الاساسي .. كل ما تحتاج معرفته*    المفكرة الاقتصادية https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event  التقارير الاقتصادية والتحليلات https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index

----------


## forexboy2011

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا 
ممكن حد يقولى ابتدى منين بالظبط وايه المتطلبات اللازمة لدراسة الفوركس  ؟؟ 
هل يشترط التفرغ للفوركس؟؟ 
انا عاوز الخطوات اللى امشى عليها يعنى خريطة عامة  للطريق  وسيبولى انتم اللينكات  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
هل يشترط اجادة اللغة الانجليزية علشان الكورسات الللى بتشرح الفوركس بالانجلش؟؟

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

سلام عليكم
الا يوجد مكان موثوق فيه للحصول على تدريب للفوركس فى مدينة الاسكندرية

----------


## wawaz

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ذلك لأن هذا القسم خاص بخريجي الدورات التدريبية لأكاديمية المتداول العربي 
> يمكنك الاشتراك بهذه الدورات عن طريق مراسلة قسم الاكاديمية على البريد التالي /  [email protected]

 
شكرا على الاجابة
وكنت عاوز اعرف نظام الدورات ايه
يعنى مجانية ولا بفلوس وسعرها كام ........
ارجو الرد

----------


## b1forex

*تم اغلاق كل الصفقات في ثانية واحدة ودقيقة واحدة  
لماذا؟*

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*استاذة رانيا
اخبارك حضرتك ايه؟ ان شاء الله تكوني بخير 
اخبار الورشة اللي حضرتك وعدتينا بيها ايه؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا مبننساش علي فكرة 
طيب مش هتقووللنا طيب هتكون عن ايه؟ انا اخر تخمين ليا انها هتكون عن الدايفرجنس ؟! ها صح ولا غلط؟؟؟*

----------


## tulkaremillar

اخت رانيا والاخوه الكرام كيف حالكم واعانكم الله على المجهود اولا 
ثانيا عندي سؤال بالنسبه لتحويل الاموال الى شركه فوكسل وهي للمره الاولى اي فتح حساب .... بالنسبه للموضوع هذا كل شي تمام وباقي تفعيل الحساب بعدما ابعث الفلوس وهذه هي المشكله لان المعلومات التي وصلتني من المنتدى متضاربه مع معلومات الشركه نفسها ممكن لهم حسابين بس المشكله هم اعطوني رقم حساب بنك في نيويورك وانا طلبت منصه برطانيا ... ام بالنسبه للفلوس ليس لها علاقه وهي تبعث للولايات المتحده والمنصه تكون حسب طلبي !
فلو تكرمتي اذا كانت عندك معلومات بعث الفلوس خارجي اي مع ال سويفت نمبر والي بان  واسم المستقبل ان تبعثيها لي على شكل بي دي اف 
وهل انا يجب ان ادفع فارق او رسوم الحواله ام ابعث فقط ٢٥٠ دولار والرسوم منها تحسب 
وتحياتي لك 
محمد

----------


## forexboy2011

*عاوز طرف الخيط بس؟؟*

----------


## محمد11

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عضو جديد ولا اعلم حتى كيف يمكنني الشراء والبيع  
ارجو ان تعطوني روابط لكيفية شراء وبيع العملات

----------


## dommy

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن لاحد مساعدتي في التداول لكي انهي شروط البونوص المطلوبة مني لانني اريد سحب اموال من الشركة للضرورة

----------


## ولد حايل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
في عام 2010 فتحت حساب حقيقي في  FX Solutions UK   وعندنا اردت تمويل حسابي من بنك سامبا ( البنك السعودي الامريكي )  
تم رفض الحواله لان شركه FX Solutions UK   عميل محضور  
بعدها قمت بالحواله في بنك ساب ( البنك السعودي البريطاني ) وتم قبول الحواله 
في هذا الشهر قمت بعمليه تمويل لحسابي وتم رفض الحواله لا شركه FX Solutions UK   عميل محضور 
وايضاً البنك الاهلي الشركه عميل محضور لديها 
ماهي مشكله الشركه مع البنوك السعوديه ؟؟ 
 ولماذا تم وضعها في القائمه السوداء ؟؟ 
وماهي الطريقه لتمويل حسابي ؟؟ 
ارجو مساعدتي لي شهر تقريباً لم استطع تمويل حسابي وبدأت اخاف من وضع الشركه

----------


## fawwazaljarrah

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> في عام 2010 فتحت حساب حقيقي في  FX Solutions UK   وعندنا اردت تمويل حسابي من بنك سامبا ( البنك السعودي الامريكي )  
> تم رفض الحواله لان شركه FX Solutions UK   عميل محضور  
> بعدها قمت بالحواله في بنك ساب ( البنك السعودي البريطاني ) وتم قبول الحواله 
> في هذا الشهر قمت بعمليه تمويل لحسابي وتم رفض الحواله لا شركه FX Solutions UK   عميل محضور 
> وايضاً البنك الاهلي الشركه عميل محضور لديها 
> ماهي مشكله الشركه مع البنوك السعوديه ؟؟ 
>  ولماذا تم وضعها في القائمه السوداء ؟؟ 
> وماهي الطريقه لتمويل حسابي ؟؟ 
> ارجو مساعدتي لي شهر تقريباً لم استطع تمويل حسابي وبدأت اخاف من وضع الشركه

  اخي المشكلة ليست من الشركة بل من البنوك السعودية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا على الاجابة
> وكنت عاوز اعرف نظام الدورات ايه
> يعنى مجانية ولا بفلوس وسعرها كام ........
> ارجو الرد

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الدورات مدفوعة وليست مجانية ولكن أحيانا يتم منحها داخل عروض بتخفيضات كبيرة لعملاء المتداول العربي , للمزيد من المعلومات بهذا الشأن رجاء مراسلة خدمة العملاء [email protected]  والإستفسار منهم عن أخر العروض الخاصة بالدورات التدريبية 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *استاذة رانيا
> اخبارك حضرتك ايه؟ ان شاء الله تكوني بخير 
> اخبار الورشة اللي حضرتك وعدتينا بيها ايه؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا مبننساش علي فكرة 
> طيب مش هتقووللنا طيب هتكون عن ايه؟ انا اخر تخمين ليا انها هتكون عن الدايفرجنس ؟! ها صح ولا غلط؟؟؟*

 
صح يافندم 
وعذرا للتأخير لم يكن لدي إتصال الفترة الماضية  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا والاخوه الكرام كيف حالكم واعانكم الله على المجهود اولا 
> ثانيا عندي سؤال بالنسبه لتحويل الاموال الى شركه فوكسل وهي للمره الاولى اي فتح حساب .... بالنسبه للموضوع هذا كل شي تمام وباقي تفعيل الحساب بعدما ابعث الفلوس وهذه هي المشكله لان المعلومات التي وصلتني من المنتدى متضاربه مع معلومات الشركه نفسها ممكن لهم حسابين بس المشكله هم اعطوني رقم حساب بنك في نيويورك وانا طلبت منصه برطانيا ... ام بالنسبه للفلوس ليس لها علاقه وهي تبعث للولايات المتحده والمنصه تكون حسب طلبي !
> فلو تكرمتي اذا كانت عندك معلومات بعث الفلوس خارجي اي مع ال سويفت نمبر والي بان  واسم المستقبل ان تبعثيها لي على شكل بي دي اف 
> وهل انا يجب ان ادفع فارق او رسوم الحواله ام ابعث فقط ٢٥٠ دولار والرسوم منها تحسب 
> وتحياتي لك 
> محمد

 
حياك الله أخي الفاضل محمد 
بداية أعتذر لك للتأخر بالرد 
ان شاء الله لايوجد تضارب الشركة توفر امكانية التحويل الى حسابها بإنجلترا أو أمريكا وكلاهما يعمل بشكل جيد وحتى لو حولت الى فرع أمريكا يمكنك ان تطلب ان يكون حسابك ببريطانيا 
بالنسبة لبيانات التحويل رجاء مراسلة خدمة العملاء لانهم المختصون بهذا الأمر : [email protected]
بشكل خاص للعملاء من المملكة العربية السعودية ممن يواجهون صعوبة بالتحويل خدمة العملاء ان شاء الله توفر المساعدة لاتمام التحويل بنجاح دون اي مشاكل , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا عضو جديد ولا اعلم حتى كيف يمكنني الشراء والبيع  
> ارجو ان تعطوني روابط لكيفية شراء وبيع العملات

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
تفضل هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
واذا لديك اي استفسار ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> في عام 2010 فتحت حساب حقيقي في  FX Solutions UK   وعندنا اردت تمويل حسابي من بنك سامبا ( البنك السعودي الامريكي )  
> تم رفض الحواله لان شركه FX Solutions UK   عميل محضور  
> بعدها قمت بالحواله في بنك ساب ( البنك السعودي البريطاني ) وتم قبول الحواله 
> في هذا الشهر قمت بعمليه تمويل لحسابي وتم رفض الحواله لا شركه FX Solutions UK   عميل محضور 
> وايضاً البنك الاهلي الشركه عميل محضور لديها 
> ماهي مشكله الشركه مع البنوك السعوديه ؟؟ 
>  ولماذا تم وضعها في القائمه السوداء ؟؟ 
> وماهي الطريقه لتمويل حسابي ؟؟ 
> ارجو مساعدتي لي شهر تقريباً لم استطع تمويل حسابي وبدأت اخاف من وضع الشركه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
ان شاء الله اجابة إستفسارك وافضل طريقة للتحويل من المملكة العربية السعودية برجاء التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي / [email protected]

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *عاوز طرف الخيط بس؟؟*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الفاضل 
عذرا لتأخر الرد  
تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكون بداية خير   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
واذا لديك اي استفسارات اضافية ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *تم اغلاق كل الصفقات في ثانية واحدة ودقيقة واحدة  
> لماذا؟*

  ممكن Margin call

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					    
صح يافندم 
وعذرا للتأخير لم يكن لدي إتصال الفترة الماضية    و لا يهمك يا استاذة رانيا 
و انا سعيد جدا ان الورشة هتكون عن الدايفرجنس لاني بصراحة عاجبني جدا و نفسي اتعلمه 
خلاص منتظرين الورشة علي احر من الجمرو نتمني ان تبدأ سريعا*

----------


## forexboy2011

شكرا استاذة رانيا

----------


## محمد11

مشكوره اختي رانيا

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

سلام عليكم
الا يوجد مكان موثوق فيه للحصول على تدريب للفوركس فى مدينة الاسكندرية  لانه صعب جدا على الانتقال للقاهرة ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## محمد صلاح

> سلام عليكم
> الا يوجد مكان موثوق فيه للحصول على تدريب للفوركس فى مدينة الاسكندرية  لانه صعب جدا على الانتقال للقاهرة ؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

 السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل  
فى العديد من الكورسات فى الاكاديمية  اون لاين  
ومنها اغلبها كمان مجانى  
انت ممكن تراسل  الاكاديمية وهما يفيدوك   [email protected] 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى الفاضل  
> فى العديد من الكورسات فى الاكاديمية  اون لاين  
> ومنها اغلبها كمان مجانى  
> انت ممكن تراسل  الاكاديمية وهما يفيدوك   [email protected] 
> تقبل تحياتى

 او ممكن تراسل خدمة العملاء يفيدوك   [email protected]

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ الفاضل محمد صلاح وبالتوفيق

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسبوع موفق واخضر للجميع 
انا كنت اشتغل بالنسبه للتحاليل الشارت على منصة ALtrade  عشان اغلاقاتها 
 الحين مو راضي المنصه تفتح معي يعطيني اصدار قديم  
سؤالي هوا هل يوجد منصه ثانيه اشتغل عليها تكون اغلاقاتها مثل اغلاقات ALtrade  
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اسبوع موفق واخضر للجميع 
> انا كنت اشتغل بالنسبه للتحاليل الشارت على منصة ALtrade  عشان اغلاقاتها 
>  الحين مو راضي المنصه تفتح معي يعطيني اصدار قديم  
> سؤالي هوا هل يوجد منصه ثانيه اشتغل عليها تكون اغلاقاتها مثل اغلاقات ALtrade  
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل جربت عمل تحديث للمنصة ؟
او ازالتها وتركيبها مرة اخرى والسماح بعمل تحديث عند طلبه  
بشكل عام منصة وندسور نفس الاغلاقات الخاصة بالتريد 
تفضل يمكن تحميلها هنا  http://www.windsorbrokers.biz/platfo...t4_desktop.exe

----------


## فوركس 4

اهلا رانيا 
منصة fxdd  هل هي نفس الاغلاقات  
وشكرا

----------


## فوركس 4

هل يوجد موضع بالمنتدى لشرح نماذج الشارت 
جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## محمد صلاح

> هل يوجد موضع بالمنتدى لشرح نماذج الشارت 
> جزاكم الله الف خير

 السلام عليكم  
يعنى اية نماذج الشارت ؟ 
مثلا المثلث والاعلام ؟ 
النماذج الفنية

----------


## محمد صلاح

> اهلا رانيا 
> منصة fxdd  هل هي نفس الاغلاقات  
> وشكرا

 توقيت عمل fxdd هو التوقيت الشرقى  
gmt +2

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم  
> يعنى اية نماذج الشارت ؟ 
> مثلا المثلث والاعلام ؟ 
> النماذج الفنية

 تفضل الرابط التالى داخل المدرسة فية شرح اكثر من نموذج على الشارت   مدرسة الفوركس

----------


## محمد صلاح

> تفضل الرابط التالى داخل المدرسة فية شرح اكثر من نموذج على الشارت   مدرسة الفوركس

  نماذج الشموع اليابانية

----------


## فوركس 4

ايوه يأخ محمد اقصد نماذج المثلث والاوتاد والعلم والرايه

----------


## محمد صلاح

> ايوه يأخ محمد اقصد نماذج المثلث والاوتاد والعلم والرايه

 هتلاقيهم حبيبى فى الرابط دة بالشرح وعلى الشارت كمان  
ودة اعداد الاكاديمية وهيعجبك جدا ان شاء الله   النماذج الفنية

----------


## فوركس 4

الله جزاك خير يأخ محمد

----------


## محمد صلاح

> الله جزاك خير يأخ محمد

 الله يبارك فيك على زوقك

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعزائي هل توجد ورشه في المنتدى للنماذج الفنيه  
ودمتم بود وعافيه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اعزائي هل توجد ورشه في المنتدى للنماذج الفنيه  
> ودمتم بود وعافيه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38962.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t35673-6.html#post465060

----------


## فوركس 4

شكرا يارانيا

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكل عام وانتم باف خير 
سؤلي هوا عن القمم والقيان ايهم افضل طريقه لأستخراج القمم والقيعان  
القمه او القاع الذي تتكون من اكثر من شمعه تعلوهم شمعه واحده مثل     
او التي تتكون من شمعتين فقط مثل

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وكل عام وانتم باف خير 
> سؤلي هوا عن القمم والقيان ايهم افضل طريقه لأستخراج القمم والقيعان  
> القمه او القاع الذي تتكون من اكثر من شمعه تعلوهم شمعه واحده مثل     
> او التي تتكون من شمعتين فقط مثل

 السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل  
القمة القوية او القاع القوى هو عبارة عن الشماعة التى تليها شمعاتان اقل منها وتسبقها شمعاتان اقل  منها ايضا ودة فى حالة القمة  
والعكس صحيحي فى حالة القاع

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم 
> اخى الفاضل  
> القمة القوية او القاع القوى هو عبارة عن الشماعة التى تليها شمعاتان اقل منها وتسبقها شمعاتان اقل  منها ايضا ودة فى حالة القمة  
> والعكس صحيحي فى حالة القاع

 والرابط التالى هيشرح بالتفصيل بالاضافة الى توضيح من خلال الشارت    الدعم والمقاومة (Support & Resistance) 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل ممكن الحصول علي موشر يقيس زاويه الانفراج بين المتوسطات

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل ممكن الحصول علي موشر يقيس زاويه الانفراج بين المتوسطات

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي العاج الأزرق 
ارجو منك فضلا اضافة موضوع بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات للسؤال عن هذا المؤشر وان شاء الله تجد  تجاوب من خبراء أكثر بالمؤشرات 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mooh

عيد مبارك لكل المشرفين الاعزاء
ما هي افضل طريقه لتحويل من الكويت,,انا معتاد التحويل من الاردن.
فأرجو التكرم بأضمن طريقه لتحويل,مع العلم اني لم احول من 8 شهور تقريبا,هل الحساب فعال؟

----------


## eslam_uploader

سلام عليكم اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير ..
بصراحة انا جدييييد جدا فى عالم الفوركس و طبعا الحمد لله المنتدى وجدت فى المنتدى العدييد من المواد الغنية لكل مبتدئ لكن للاسف لا اعرف من اين البداية 
ارجوك انك تحط رابط للمواضيع اللى لازم ابدأ بيها بالترتيب
و اذا كان فيه دورات يمكن الاشتراك بها و لها مكان تدريب ارجو ذكر المكان و كيفية التواصل ، لاكن اخى ارجوك لا تنسى المواضيع اولا
لك جزيل الشكر و نفع بك الله كل السائلين

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عيد مبارك لكل المشرفين الاعزاء
> ما هي افضل طريقه لتحويل من الكويت,,انا معتاد التحويل من الاردن.
> فأرجو التكرم بأضمن طريقه لتحويل,مع العلم اني لم احول من 8 شهور تقريبا,هل الحساب فعال؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الفاضل وكل عام وأنتم بخير  
ارجو منك فضلا مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي / [email protected] 
وان شاء الله يتولى مختص من خدمة العملاء المتابعة معك بخصوص وضع الحساب الان وكيفية التحويل اليه بأفضل طريقة , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سلام عليكم اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير ..
> بصراحة انا جدييييد جدا فى عالم الفوركس و طبعا الحمد لله المنتدى وجدت فى المنتدى العدييد من المواد الغنية لكل مبتدئ لكن للاسف لا اعرف من اين البداية 
> ارجوك انك تحط رابط للمواضيع اللى لازم ابدأ بيها بالترتيب
> و اذا كان فيه دورات يمكن الاشتراك بها و لها مكان تدريب ارجو ذكر المكان و كيفية التواصل ، لاكن اخى ارجوك لا تنسى المواضيع اولا
> لك جزيل الشكر و نفع بك الله كل السائلين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي الفاضل إسلام 
كل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وسلامة 
بداية تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يلبي طلبك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
أيضا مدرسة الفوركس  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/ 
ثانيا بخصوص الدورات بالفعل تقدم الاكاديمية الإلكترونية دورة تدريبية لتعلم أساسيات الفوركس متاحة مجانا لفترة محدودة
يمكنك التسجيل بها / هــــنــــا 
اذا لديك اي استفسارات اضافية ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Osama86

مش عارف اقول ايه..  تعبناكي معانا يا ســت رانيا !   :Eh S(7):  
استفسار .. انا بسمع بمصطلح Break Even ده الاخ مصطفى خالد يقوله بين فتره واخرى.. ماذا يقصد الواد ده ؟!    :Emoticon1:  
استفسار اخر بصي على تداولي وادرسيه ..  هل انا ماشي صح ولا تداولي فيه مشاكل؟  انا عامل اداره شديده على رأس المال يعني راحت الايام اللي اخش فيها بـ 1 لوت  :Frown: 
صرت اخش بلاقساط المريحه على العمله.. !  بس الارباح قليله     :Cry Smile:  https://www.myfxbook.com/portfolio/mrpip/187106    
انا شغال بحساب ديمو 2500$  دلوقتي عايز اشتغل بحساب ديمو 10.000$ وهو المبلغ اللي انا مخطط اشتغل فيه بالحقيقي.. 
بس منصه الـ FX Solutions UK   MetaTrader  رافضه تسمح لي افتح حساب تـاني ديمو ابو 10.000$ ؟

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماهيا المتوسطات الحسابيه ؟ 
وهل يوجد موضوع بالمنتدى يتحدث عنها ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركس 4
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماهيا المتوسطات الحسابيه ؟ 
وهل يوجد موضوع بالمنتدى يتحدث عنها ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خير   المتوسط بيكون مجموع اغلاقات الشموع على عددها لايجاد خك على الشاشه بيدل بطريقه سهله على الاتجاه العام
و البعض بيعتمد عليه كدعم و مقاومه 
و كل ما كبر عدد الشموع الى بيقيسها كل م كان ادق*

----------


## فوركس 4

جزاك الله الف خير يأخ مصطفى 
عندي سؤال اخر هل هاذا نموذج للوتد الصاعد  
وهل يوجد ورشه نضع فيها النماذج ليصححوها لنا الأساتذه بالمنتدى   http://mem.pc4up.com/2011/04/kCy50344.gif

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوركس 4
					  جزاك الله الف خير يأخ مصطفى 
عندي سؤال اخر هل هاذا نموذج للوتد الصاعد  
وهل يوجد ورشه نضع فيها النماذج ليصححوها لنا الأساتذه بالمنتدى   http://mem.pc4up.com/2011/04/kCy50344.gif      الوتد صح على ما اظن  
عموما ممكن تسال اى حد من رانيا او المتيم او ابو عادل
او الاسهلك
اعمل موضوع تسال فيه 
و الف من يدلك )*

----------


## فوركس 4

الله يسلمك يأخ مصطفى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مش عارف اقول ايه..  تعبناكي معانا يا ســت رانيا !   
> استفسار .. انا بسمع بمصطلح Break Even ده الاخ مصطفى خالد يقوله بين فتره واخرى.. ماذا يقصد الواد ده ؟!    
> استفسار اخر بصي على تداولي وادرسيه ..  هل انا ماشي صح ولا تداولي فيه مشاكل؟  انا عامل اداره شديده على رأس المال يعني راحت الايام اللي اخش فيها بـ 1 لوت 
> صرت اخش بلاقساط المريحه على العمله.. !  بس الارباح قليله     https://www.myfxbook.com/portfolio/mrpip/187106    
> انا شغال بحساب ديمو 2500$  دلوقتي عايز اشتغل بحساب ديمو 10.000$ وهو المبلغ اللي انا مخطط اشتغل فيه بالحقيقي.. 
> بس منصه الـ FX Solutions UK   MetaTrader  رافضه تسمح لي افتح حساب تـاني ديمو ابو 10.000$ ؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي اسامة  
بعتذر لك لم انتبه للمشاركة الا الأن , 
Break Even  تعني الإغلاق على تعادل =0 بدون خسارة او مكسب 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله القيت نظرة مبدئية على التقرير المرفق ممتاز جدا  
بخصوص افكسول Uk  جرب تفتحه عن طريق هذا الرابط ولو لم ينجح , جرب تفتح من موقع الشركة مباشرة وضف بريد الكتروني اخر او ضع بريد غير حقيقي واحفظ البيانات التي تظهر لك امامك بعد الانتهاء من خطوات فتح الحساب https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...s/demoaccounts 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Osama86
					  مش عارف اقول ايه..  تعبناكي معانا يا ســت رانيا !   
استفسار .. انا بسمع بمصطلح Break Even ده الاخ مصطفى خالد يقوله بين فتره واخرى.. ماذا يقصد الواد ده ؟!    
استفسار اخر بصي على تداولي وادرسيه ..  هل انا ماشي صح ولا تداولي فيه مشاكل؟  انا عامل اداره شديده على رأس المال يعني راحت الايام اللي اخش فيها بـ 1 لوت 
صرت اخش بلاقساط المريحه على العمله.. !  بس الارباح قليله     https://www.myfxbook.com/portfolio/mrpip/187106    
انا شغال بحساب ديمو 2500$  دلوقتي عايز اشتغل بحساب ديمو 10.000$ وهو المبلغ اللي انا مخطط اشتغل فيه بالحقيقي.. 
بس منصه الـ FX Solutions UK   MetaTrader  رافضه تسمح لي افتح حساب تـاني ديمو ابو 10.000$ ؟   الواد ده*

----------


## Osama86

متشكره جداً   
اخ مصطفى خالد!  :  انا كويتي بس بهزر بتكلم مصري  مش عارف ضابط اللهجه صح ولا .. لا ؟! ..  لأني حاسس ان المنتدى ده اكترو مصريين !
وبلاش البريك ايفن قول تعادل وريحنا "يا راجل"

----------


## eslam_uploader

السلااام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
كنت اريد اسئل اذا كان فيه بونص فى شركة FxSol من كتابة المواضيع " اذا كان عندهم منتدى اصلا ؟؟ !! "
لانى الحقيقة انا مش هعرف اجيب مبلغ كبير علشان ابدا بيه التداول 
و انا ملاحظ ان المعظم هنا بيتعامل مع fxsol علشان كدا اظن ان الشركة دى محل ثقة !
و لكن فى فـ instaforex بونص على الكتابة فى المنتدى 
ارجو افادتى باحسن طريقة للحصول على راس المال و ما هو الحد الادنى للبدأ فى المداولة ؟؟
جزاكم الله كل خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلااام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> كنت اريد اسئل اذا كان فيه بونص فى شركة FxSol من كتابة المواضيع " اذا كان عندهم منتدى اصلا ؟؟ !! "
> لانى الحقيقة انا مش هعرف اجيب مبلغ كبير علشان ابدا بيه التداول 
> و انا ملاحظ ان المعظم هنا بيتعامل مع fxsol علشان كدا اظن ان الشركة دى محل ثقة !
> و لكن فى فـ instaforex بونص على الكتابة فى المنتدى 
> ارجو افادتى باحسن طريقة للحصول على راس المال و ما هو الحد الادنى للبدأ فى المداولة ؟؟
> جزاكم الله كل خير

 لا اظن اخى الفاضل  
لكن بخصوص مصداقية شركة السوليوشن  
فهى اعلاهم على الاطلاق وهذا ليس كلام من فراغ  
اقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب 250 دولار  
تدعم جميع العقود 
مينى 
ميكرو 
قياسى  
حسابات اسلامية خالية من الفوائد الربوية  
وكيل عربى 
المتداول العربى  
خدمة عملاء للقسم العربى 24 ساعة على مدار 7 ايام اسبوعيا  
تدعم كل من منصتى الميتاتريدر + الجى تى اس  
والرابط التالى هيفيدك كتير فى الية اختيار شركة الوساطة اللى هتبقى تابع ليها  
تقبل تحياتى 
محمد صلاح   كيف تختار شركة الوساطة المناسبة؟

----------


## محمد صلاح

> لا اظن اخى الفاضل  
> لكن بخصوص مصداقية شركة السوليوشن  
> فهى اعلاهم على الاطلاق وهذا ليس كلام من فراغ  
> اقل مبلغ لفتح الحساب 250 دولار  
> تدعم جميع العقود 
> مينى 
> ميكرو 
> قياسى  
> حسابات اسلامية خالية من الفوائد الربوية  
> ...

 ولو بتتكلم على مصدر لرأس المال  
المنتدى هنا بيقدم العديد من الجوائز والمسابقات  
افضل عضو  
افضل موضوع  
مسابقة منتدى التوصيات التجريبى  
وجوائو لا تقل فى اى منهم عن حساب حقيقى بقيمة 500$  
ممكن تراسل القائمين على المنتدى حتى يتم توضيح الصورة كاملة ليك

----------


## محمد صلاح

> شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ الفاضل محمد صلاح وبالتوفيق

 لا شكر على واجب اخى الكريم

----------


## benalia

السلام عليكم يا إخوان من فضلكم ، هل هناك مواقع إقتصادية لمتابعة الأخبار لحظة لحظة ، خاصة و أن سوق هذه الأيام أصبح أكثر حساسية للأخبار ولكم مني فائق التقدير و الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم يا إخوان من فضلكم ، هل هناك مواقع إقتصادية لمتابعة الأخبار لحظة لحظة ، خاصة و أن سوق هذه الأيام أصبح أكثر حساسية للأخبار ولكم مني فائق التقدير و الشكر

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الفاضل 
باللغة العربية تفضل  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
ويوجد ايضا المفكرة الاقتصادية لمتابعة نتائج البيانات فور صدورها  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
يمكنك دائما الوصول اليها بشكل سريع عن طريق تول بار المتداول العربي كما بالصورة

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم الاخت رانية كيف حالكم ..لقد قمت بتنصيب منصة sig trider فلقد سمعت ان فيها الانديكسات الخاصة بالعملات الرئيسية لكن لم اجدها هل طريقة لاضافتها او حتى على all trider لا يهم المهم عو اني اتحصل عليها ....(مؤشر الدولار.ومؤشر اليورو ولا اخره من المؤشرات المهمة)وشكرا

----------


## eslam_uploader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
كنت اريد ان اسئل هل يمكننى ايداع اموال فى بنك Leberty Reserve عن طريق Visa Internet التى تخرجها بنك مصر ؟؟
و ايضا اريد السؤال عن احسن البنوك الالكترونية و كيفية الايداع فيها
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eslam_uploader
					  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
كنت اريد ان اسئل هل يمكننى ايداع اموال فى بنك Leberty Reserve عن طريق Visa Internet التى تخرجها بنك مصر ؟؟
و ايضا اريد السؤال عن احسن البنوك الالكترونية و كيفية الايداع فيها
جزاكم الله كل خير   الافضل يا غالى ان تعتمد على الحوالات
فلا مجال للهاكرز او الاخطاء فيها*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم الاخت رانية كيف حالكم ..لقد قمت بتنصيب منصة sig trider فلقد سمعت ان فيها الانديكسات الخاصة بالعملات الرئيسية لكن لم اجدها هل طريقة لاضافتها او حتى على all trider لا يهم المهم عو اني اتحصل عليها ....(مؤشر الدولار.ومؤشر اليورو ولا اخره من المؤشرات المهمة)وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هي موجودة فعلا بالمنصة فقط  اضغط كليك يمين بالماوس على قائمة الأسعار ثم Show all  
صورة للتوضيح

----------


## eslam_uploader

اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا أ/مصطفى على ردك 
ثانيا : لو قصدك انى احولهم من بنك هنا ( فى مصر ) مش ينفع لانى لسه 17 سنة يعنى فيه وصى على الحساب مش ينفع انا احول علشان كده قولت اسئل على الفيزا انترنت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eslam_uploader
					  اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا أ/مصطفى على ردك 
ثانيا : لو قصدك انى احولهم من بنك هنا ( فى مصر ) مش ينفع لانى لسه 17 سنة يعنى فيه وصى على الحساب مش ينفع انا احول علشان كده قولت اسئل على الفيزا انترنت    اعتقد اقل حاجه عشان تفتح حساب بره تكون 18 سنه
اتاكد من خدمه العملاء الاول*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

[QUOTE=eslam_uploader;2244871]اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا أ/مصطفى على ردك 
ثانيا : لو قصدك انى احولهم من بنك هنا ( فى مصر ) مش ينفع لانى لسه 17 سنة يعنى فيه وصى على الحساب مش ينفع انا احول علشان كده قولت اسئل على الفيزا انترنت  :Regular Smile: [/QUOTE
ا للاسف لم اتعامل معه سابقا
عموما يفضل التواصل معهم والإستفسار https://www.libertyreserve.com/en/contactus

----------


## eslam_uploader

ربنا بستر بقى ، المهم الف شكر ليك على الاهتمااام ، جزاك الله كل خير .

----------


## eslam_uploader

شكرا ايضا لكى يا اخت رانيا على الاهتمااام ، الحمد لله احسن حاجة فى المنتدى ان الناس بتساعد بعضها 
جزاكم الله كل خير ...

----------


## د/أحمد مجدى

السلام عليكم
كنت اريد تحويل مبلغ كبير من المال لشركة فكسول استراليا لكنى متخوف من امرين
اولا ان تفلس الشركة او ان يتم النصب علينا من قبلهم فهل هناك ضمانات لعدم حدوث ذلك ؟
وهل المتداول العربى ضامن لهذه الاموال؟
وما دور الهيئات الرقابية فى هذه الحالة؟
ثانيا فى حالة الوفاة لا قدر الله ما هى الاجراءات المتبعة؟
 وهل تعرضتم لهذا الموقف من قبل؟
وهل يوجد هدايا او بونص فى حالة الايداع فى الوقت الحالى؟

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د/أحمد مجدى
					  السلام عليكم
كنت اريد تحويل مبلغ كبير من المال لشركة فكسول استراليا لكنى متخوف من امرين
اولا ان تفلس الشركة او ان يتم النصب علينا من قبلهم فهل هناك ضمانات لعدم حدوث ذلك ؟
وهل المتداول العربى ضامن لهذه الاموال؟
وما دور الهيئات الرقابية فى هذه الحالة؟
ثانيا فى حالة الوفاة لا قدر الله ما هى الاجراءات المتبعة؟
 وهل تعرضتم لهذا الموقف من قبل؟
وهل يوجد هدايا او بونص فى حالة الايداع فى الوقت الحالى؟   نصب ايه 
افكسول هى الشركه الاولى و فى المجال و فيها حسابات كبيره و بتصل عادى لمليون و اكتر
و المتداول يضمن لك اموالك 
و فى تلك الحاله بفرض انه حصل
تتقدم بشكوى الى هيئه الرقابه فى استراليا و هم هايحققو و لو صح هتاخد فولكس و تعويض مادى كمان 
فى حاله الوفاه لا قدر الله الورثه يقدمو ما يثبت الوفاه و هاترجع الفلوس على الحساب المسجل 
بالنسبه للهدايا ل اعتقد بس اتاكده من خدمه عملاء المتداول*

----------


## د/أحمد مجدى

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذ مصطفى

----------


## kamelfo

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هي موجودة فعلا بالمنصة فقط  اضغط كليك يمين بالماوس على قائمة الأسعار ثم Show all  
> صورة للتوضيح

 ممكن الاخت رانيا تزوديني الرموز الخاص بكل من العملات الرئيسية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن الاخت رانيا تزوديني الرموز الخاص بكل من العملات الرئيسية

 تفضل اخي كامل

----------


## kamelfo

شكرا اختي كل شيء تمام .هناك امر اخر اذا ماكان عندك مانع وارجو ان تسامحيني على الازعاج :Asvc: 
اود معرفة مثلا مؤشر اليورو على كم عملة يحسب والباوند ولا اخره واذا كان عندك رابط  فيه الشرح زوديني به دون ان تتعبي نفسك ...همسة هل هناك اخبار عن الاخ عبد الكريم والله لقد طال غيابه ...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اختي كل شيء تمام .هناك امر اخر اذا ماكان عندك مانع وارجو ان تسامحيني على الازعاج
> اود معرفة مثلا مؤشر اليورو على كم عملة يحسب والباوند ولا اخره واذا كان عندك رابط  فيه الشرح زوديني به دون ان تتعبي نفسك ...همسة هل هناك اخبار عن الاخ عبد الكريم والله لقد طال غيابه ...

 يااهلا وسهلا بك اخي كامل 
ولايهمك تحت امرك , بخصوص أستاذ عبد الكريم هو الحمد لله بخير وان شاء الله تستقر الامور ويعود الى المنتدى بوقت قريب 
اتمنى تجد طلبك بهذه الموضوعات المفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t117990.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t124960.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## nabeel_8jo

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اعرف عن برنامج EXPERT ADVISORS ماهي الية العمل وكيف عمله وهل هو مربح كما يقال او هل هو ممنوع الاستخدام؟؟
دمتم بود

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اود ان اعرف عن برنامج EXPERT ADVISORS ماهي الية العمل وكيف عمله وهل هو مربح كما يقال او هل هو ممنوع الاستخدام؟؟
> دمتم بود

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تمت الإجابة على الإستفسار بهذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134033.html

----------


## ensaf

> السلام عليكم
> كنت اريد تحويل مبلغ كبير من المال لشركة فكسول استراليا لكنى متخوف من امرين
> اولا ان تفلس الشركة او ان يتم النصب علينا من قبلهم فهل هناك ضمانات لعدم حدوث ذلك ؟
> وهل المتداول العربى ضامن لهذه الاموال؟
> وما دور الهيئات الرقابية فى هذه الحالة؟
> ثانيا فى حالة الوفاة لا قدر الله ما هى الاجراءات المتبعة؟
> وهل تعرضتم لهذا الموقف من قبل؟
> وهل يوجد هدايا او بونص فى حالة الايداع فى الوقت الحالى؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  مرحباً أخى الكريم د \ أحمد مجدى  إضافة الى ما ذكره الأخ الكريم مصطفى خالد فى الجزئية ثانياً  فى حالة الوفاة لا قدر الله  ونرجوا الله ان يعطيكم العمر المديد  بعد ايداعك المبلغ اياً كان مقداره تطلب نموذج التعامل فى حالة الوفاة تطلبه من الشركة نفسها  ثم تملأ البيانات المطلوبة وترسله اليهم لإضافته الى ملفك لديهم  مع تمنياتنا لك بالصحة والعمر المديد

----------


## Osama86

السلام عليكم
عندي إستفسار. . 
انا حسابي ميني و رافعتي 1:100 وأستعمل طريقة المضاعفات مع العملات العاكسه علي  مع اني ادخل بعقود قليلة الحجم اقلها 0.01 واكبرها 0.10 
لكن اشعر اني اقترب من خطر المارجن 
سؤالي ما هي افضل رافعه لي ولا ترهق حسابي؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> عندي إستفسار. . 
> انا حسابي ميني و رافعتي 1:100 وأستعمل طريقة المضاعفات مع العملات العاكسه علي  مع اني ادخل بعقود قليلة الحجم اقلها 0.01 واكبرها 0.10 
> لكن اشعر اني اقترب من خطر المارجن 
> سؤالي ما هي افضل رافعه لي ولا ترهق حسابي؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتقد 1:400 ستكون أفضل  اذا اردت ان يكون لديك هامش متاح أكثر للمضاعفات,
ولكنها ترفع من حجم مخاطرة الحساب لانها تتيح الدخول بصفقات أكثر لذا يجب ان تكون المضاعفات لديك محسوبة ومناسبة لحجم حسابك ,

----------


## eslam_uploader

السلام عليكم 
انا اخدت دورة اساسيات التداول فى سوق العملات ولكن لم تكن كافية للبدايه فى مشوار الفوركس 
لذلك ما هى افضل طريقة لتعلم التحليل الفنى " بجانب دورة اعداد المتاجر المحترف لانى الان لا استطيع تحمل تكاليف الدورة "
فما هى النصيحة المقدمة منكم يا اهل الخبرة  :Regular Smile:  " اسئل الله لكل من فى المنتدى تمام الصحة و العافية "

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم ...اود ان اعرف كيف ان بعض المؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها ارجو الشرح .وامثلة للبعض منهم وشكرا جزيلا  :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اخدت دورة اساسيات التداول فى سوق العملات ولكن لم تكن كافية للبدايه فى مشوار الفوركس 
> لذلك ما هى افضل طريقة لتعلم التحليل الفنى " بجانب دورة اعداد المتاجر المحترف لانى الان لا استطيع تحمل تكاليف الدورة "
> فما هى النصيحة المقدمة منكم يا اهل الخبرة  " اسئل الله لكل من فى المنتدى تمام الصحة و العافية "

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنصحك بقراءة كتاب جون ميرفي لاحتراف التحليل الفني   http://www.4shared.com/file/1N_2XbUB/JohonMArabic.html 
أيضا كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة النسخة الكاملة ممتاز   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/book

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ...اود ان اعرف كيف ان بعض المؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها ارجو الشرح .وامثلة للبعض منهم وشكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t111450.html

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير ..اود معرفة مامعنى ..شركة من نوع stp...ecn..انا في طريقي لفتح حساب حقيقي لاول مرة لكن اود معرفة كل شيء عن الية عمل الشركات لكي لا اقع في المشاكل ...فارجو الشرح والنصيحة وبارك الله فيكم ..ادعوا لي بالتوفيق  :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير ..اود معرفة مامعنى ..شركة من نوع stp...ecn..انا في طريقي لفتح حساب حقيقي لاول مرة لكن اود معرفة كل شيء عن الية عمل الشركات لكي لا اقع في المشاكل ...فارجو الشرح والنصيحة وبارك الله فيكم ..ادعوا لي بالتوفيق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير اخي كامل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html  أنواع شركات الوساطة  كيف تختار شركة الوساطة المناسبة

----------


## MOHAMMAD S

السلام عليكم ,, أنا مبتدئ وأريد أن أسأل عن كلمة تعزيز ماذا تعني ؟ 
شكراً لكم .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ,, أنا مبتدئ وأريد أن أسأل عن كلمة تعزيز ماذا تعني ؟ 
> شكراً لكم .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي محمد 
التعزيزهو فتح صفقات إضافية في نفس اتجاه الصفقة الأصلية 
 مثال عندما تدخل صفقة شراء  ويسير السعر حسب توقعك وترى انه مازال امامه مساحة للحركة   يتم فتح عقود إضافية بغرض التعزيز وزيادة الربح , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## MOHAMMAD S

يعطيك ألف عافيه أستاذه رانيا على إجابتك سؤالي ,, فكم أنتم رائعين ياعمالقة المنتدى.. 
شكري وتقديري .

----------


## خلدون1

مساء الخير 
يا شباب عندي سؤال عن خطوط الكامريلا وهل يوم الاثنين مع وجود الجاب ما نعتمد على هالخطوط لانه اليوم كان الافتتاح في اليورو دولارجاب وخارج L3 وh3  فايش العمل في مثل هالاوقات ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مساء الخير 
> يا شباب عندي سؤال عن خطوط الكامريلا وهل يوم الاثنين مع وجود الجاب ما نعتمد على هالخطوط لانه اليوم كان الافتتاح في اليورو دولارجاب وخارج L3 وh3  فايش العمل في مثل هالاوقات ؟

 مساء النور اخي خلدون 
بعض المضاربيين يفضل تأجيل العمل لليوم التالي , 
واحيانا يتم العمل على الخطوط الأعلى للسعر مثلا H4  أو H5  حسب موقع السعر  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## خلدون1

كذا اتضحت الصورة وجزاك الله خير اخت رانيا على ردك وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## خلدون1

اخت رانيا الله لا يهينك عندي سؤال بعد اذنك 
الفيبو اليومي يعني مؤشر الفيبو اليومي وهو ما يرسم على هاي ولو اليوم السابق كيف يستخدم واذا اخترق ايش يكون اقرب للبيع ومتى يكون اقرب للشراء وهل الاختراق يكون اغلاق ساعة وايش المستويات القوية 
بعدين اختي مستويات الفيبو اللى فوق الهاي واللو132 الخ  وتحته -23 الخ كيف نستخدمها ونستفيد منها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا الله لا يهينك عندي سؤال بعد اذنك 
> الفيبو اليومي يعني مؤشر الفيبو اليومي وهو ما يرسم على هاي ولو اليوم السابق كيف يستخدم واذا اخترق ايش يكون اقرب للبيع ومتى يكون اقرب للشراء وهل الاختراق يكون اغلاق ساعة وايش المستويات القوية 
> بعدين اختي مستويات الفيبو اللى فوق الهاي واللو132 الخ  وتحته -23 الخ كيف نستخدمها ونستفيد منها

 حياك الله أخي خلدون 
هل تقصد البيفوت فيبو اليومي ؟ 
ام الفيبوناتشي العادي ؟ 
البيفوت فيبو طريقة عملها الأشهر هي إنتظار إغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات أعلى المستوى في الإتجاه الصاعد والشراء بهدف المستوى التالي ( يمكن إضافة مؤشر من مؤشرات التشبع للتأكيد مثل الستوكاستيك عندما يتشبع ويعطي تقاطع في اتجاه الصفقة ) 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## البشمهندس

كيفية تفادى رسوم التبييت فى الحساب غير الاسلامى 
علما بان رسوم التبييت تنزل على الصفقة الساعة 11 بتوقيت جرنتش 
فكم تكون بتوقيت مصر

----------


## محمد صلاح

> كيفية تفادى رسوم التبييت فى الحساب غير الاسلامى 
> علما بان رسوم التبييت تنزل على الصفقة الساعة 11 بتوقيت جرنتش 
> فكم تكون بتوقيت مصر

 السلام عليكم  
انت ممكن تفتح حساب اسلامى  
بس تقريبا تكون تحت رعاية المتداول العربى فى السوليوشن  
ممكن تتأكد من الدعم   [email protected] 
تحياتى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيفية تفادى رسوم التبييت فى الحساب غير الاسلامى 
> علما بان رسوم التبييت تنزل على الصفقة الساعة 11 بتوقيت جرنتش 
> فكم تكون بتوقيت مصر

 حاول الا تترك اي صفقة مفتوحة بعد منتصف الليل  
وعموما 11 جرينتش هي 1 صباحا بتوقيت مصر

----------


## خلدون1

انا اقصد اخت رانيا الفيبو العادي والمتاجرة تكون على فريم الساعة ومش اربع ساعات وشوفي الخطوط واضحة في الشارت فيه خطوط فوق الهاي تبدا 123.6 وفيه تحت اللو -23.6
وفيه العادية اللى بين الهاي واللو

----------


## البشمهندس

> حاول الا تترك اي صفقة مفتوحة بعد منتصف الليل  
> وعموما 11 جرينتش هي 1 صباحا بتوقيت مصر

 مثلا لو اغلقت الصفقة الساعة 12 منتصف الليل افتح امتى صفقة اخرى فى اقرب وقت

----------


## أبوقصي

اسمح لي بالاجابة على تساؤلك  
تغلق عقودك الساعة 11.59 مساء  
و تفتحها الساعة 00.05 صباحا  
أي بعد خمس دقائق و هذا الاضمن

----------


## أبوقصي

ملاحظة هامة  
طبعا لو كانت رسوم التبييت تحتسب بعد الساعة 12 ليلا بالتوقيت المذكور

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مثلا لو اغلقت الصفقة الساعة 12 منتصف الليل افتح امتى صفقة اخرى فى اقرب وقت

 غالبا يتم اضافة الفوائد بموعد ثابت يوميا 12:00 صباحا او 1:00 صباحا كما تفضلت  
يمكن ان تترك 15 دقيقة قبل وبعد الموعد , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*استاذة رانيا
متنسيش الورشة 
ده بعد اذن حضرتك طبعا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *استاذة رانيا
> متنسيش الورشة 
> ده بعد اذن حضرتك طبعا*

 لا خلاص ان شاء الله زي ماتفقنا في الإجتماع    :Regular Smile:

----------


## خلدون1

مساء الخير 
كيف اضيف مستوى 76 للفيبو في الميتاتريدر ؟

----------


## خلدون1

> مساء الخير 
> كيف اضيف مستوى 76 للفيبو في الميتاتريدر ؟

 خلاص انحل الموضوع ما ابغى اتعبكم وحاب اوفر تعبكم للاسئلة الجاية :Teeth Smile: 
اخت دانيا في سؤال هناك اذا ممكن بعد اذنك تشوفيه  :Emoticon1:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> خلاص انحل الموضوع ما ابغى اتعبكم وحاب اوفر تعبكم للاسئلة الجاية
> اخت دانيا في سؤال هناك اذا ممكن بعد اذنك تشوفيه

 ولايهمك , حاضر ان شاء الله هشوف الاستفسار الاخر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا اقصد اخت رانيا الفيبو العادي والمتاجرة تكون على فريم الساعة ومش اربع ساعات وشوفي الخطوط واضحة في الشارت فيه خطوط فوق الهاي تبدا 123.6 وفيه تحت اللو -23.6
> وفيه العادية اللى بين الهاي واللو

 حياك الله اخي خلدون 
الفيبوناتشي يصلح للمتاجرة على جميع الفريمات بدءا من الخمس دقائق حتى الشهري وليس فقط الساعة ,  مستويات الفيبوناتشي تحت 100 % هي مستويات التصحيح  وتستخدم فى تحديد المناطق التي يحتمل أن ينتهي تصحيح السوق عندها 
اما المستويات أعلى 100%  تسمى مستويات الإمتداد والتي تمتد فيها الموجة وتكسر هاي / لو الموجة التي تم الرسم عليها وبالتالي يتحول الامر من تصحيح الى إنعكاس وتغير للإتجاه , * *

----------


## خلدون1

الله يجزاك خير اخت رانيا وبارك الله فيكي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الله يجزاك خير اخت رانيا وبارك الله فيكي

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله اخي خلدون  
اهلا وسهلا بك

----------


## elwfaey

لماذا لا اتمكن من الدخول على موضوعي
طلب اكسبرت لخساره مربحه
وتظهر لي رسال 
تحديد خاطئ راسل الاداره
وتم مراسلة الاداره
وماذا بعد ذلك؟

----------


## مراقب المنتدى

> لماذا لا اتمكن من الدخول على موضوعي
> طلب اكسبرت لخساره مربحه
> وتظهر لي رسال 
> تحديد خاطئ راسل الاداره
> وتم مراسلة الاداره
> وماذا بعد ذلك؟

 السلام عليكم  
تفضل اخى رابط الموضوع الخاص بكم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134640.html#post2261137 
تقبل تحيات مراقب المنتدى

----------


## tiger_cma

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع : تحياتى

----------


## MOHAMMAD S

السلام عليكم ,, سؤالي حول إدارة رأس المال ,, هناك من يقول أدخل ب2% وهناك من يقول ب10 %  ,, ولكن في الحقيقه أريد توضيح أكثر  يعني أنا حسابي التجريبي فيه 10000$ فبكم أضع القيمه للنقطه الواحده ,,وماالحد الأقصى للدخول .

----------


## ABODOJANA

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته سوءالي في اي خانه يجب الدخول اذا اردت وضع اوامر سراء او بيع معلق على منصف gts pro وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ,, سؤالي حول إدارة رأس المال ,, هناك من يقول أدخل ب2% وهناك من يقول ب10 %  ,, ولكن في الحقيقه أريد توضيح أكثر  يعني أنا حسابي التجريبي فيه 10000$ فبكم أضع القيمه للنقطه الواحده ,,وماالحد الأقصى للدخول .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
ادارة راس المال لها عدة طرق وإستراتيجيات وكل متاجر يستخدم الإستراتيجية التي تناسب شخصيته أكثر ونسبة المخاطرة التي يرضاها , 
من افضل وابسط طرق إدارة المخاطر هي ان تحدد اقصى مبلغ تقبل بخسارته مثلا لديك حساب 10,000 $ يتم تحديد اقصى مبلغ تقبل خسارته مثلا 3000$ ,  
الخطوة الثانية يتم قسمة 3000 $ على 10 لتحديد المبلغ الذي تقبل خسارته بالصفقة الواحدة = 3000/ 10 = 300$  
اذا بالصفقة الواحدة اقصى حد تقبل خسارة 300$ اي 300 نقطة ميني  
الخطوة الثانية :  تقوم بتقسيم العقود على حسب الستوب الخاص بطريقة عملك مثلا الستوب للصفقة لديك 50 نقطة اذا  
يكون الدخول 300/ 50 = 6 عقود ميني كلهم ستوب 50 نقطة ,  
الخطوة الثالثة : عند تحقيق الهدف الاول لصفقتك يمكنك اغلاق 3 عقود على ربح , و3 عقود الباقية تضع ستوب على دخول وتطارد بها لاقصى ربح ممكن , 
طبعا يمكنك تعديل النسبة التيي تقبل خسارتها حسب رغبتك , 3000 $ كان للمثال ليس اكثر , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته سوءالي في اي خانه يجب الدخول اذا اردت وضع اوامر سراء او بيع معلق على منصف gts pro وجزاكم الله كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله    1.	الضغط على (Order Selection) 2. ثم اختيار نوع الأمر المعلق المراد وضعه والضغط عليه فتظهر الواجهة التالية     .	وضع سعر تفعيل الأمر المعلق.
2.	الضغط على (Submit) لوضع الأمر
3.	ظهور الأمر المعلق في قائمة الأوامر المعلقة. 
تفضل  شرح للمنصة  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/details/176

----------


## ABODOJANA

جزاكي الله كل خير اختنا الفاضله

----------


## ابو معاذ

ارجوالافاده عن شركة plus500?

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ارجوالافاده عن شركة plus500?

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t79342.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86013.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاكي الله كل خير اختنا الفاضله

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## خلدون1

مساء الخير للجميع 
سؤالي عن تنسيق الشارتات في الميتاتريدر يعني مثلا انا حاب اشتغل او اتابع ممكن عدة استراتيجيات وكل استراتيجية ابغى لها عدة ازواج وفريمات وصعب جدا اني اجلس كل اشوية اغير القالب للاستراتيجية الاخرى وارجع اغيره مرة ثانية فهل يوجد طريقة يكون ملف او حاجة زي كذا يكون كل الشارتات فيه والفريمات على استراتيجية معينة وان حبيت اشيك على الاستراتيجية الثانية ادخل الملف الثاني وهكذ

----------


## خلدون1

اخت رانيا مثلا انا حاب اتابع عدة استراتيجيات فمن الصعب اني مثلا اجلس كل اشوية اغير القالب والتمبليت فهل في طريقة اني اسوي ملف خاص باستراتيجية احط فيها مثلا كل العملات والفريمات بتمبليت معين 
يعني لو حاب اتابع استراتيجية القاهرة افتح الملف هذا الجاهز لهذه الاستراتيجية ولو حبيت مثلا اتابع الترند المكسور افتح الملف الاخر الجاهز له وهكذا 
ان كان فيه طريقة معينة ياريت تدليني عليها ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مساء الخير للجميع 
> سؤالي عن تنسيق الشارتات في الميتاتريدر يعني مثلا انا حاب اشتغل او اتابع ممكن عدة استراتيجيات وكل استراتيجية ابغى لها عدة ازواج وفريمات وصعب جدا اني اجلس كل اشوية اغير القالب للاستراتيجية الاخرى وارجع اغيره مرة ثانية فهل يوجد طريقة يكون ملف او حاجة زي كذا يكون كل الشارتات فيه والفريمات على استراتيجية معينة وان حبيت اشيك على الاستراتيجية الثانية ادخل الملف الثاني وهكذ

  

> اخت رانيا مثلا انا حاب اتابع عدة استراتيجيات فمن الصعب اني مثلا اجلس كل اشوية اغير القالب والتمبليت فهل في طريقة اني اسوي ملف خاص باستراتيجية احط فيها مثلا كل العملات والفريمات بتمبليت معين 
> يعني لو حاب اتابع استراتيجية القاهرة افتح الملف هذا الجاهز لهذه الاستراتيجية ولو حبيت مثلا اتابع الترند المكسور افتح الملف الاخر الجاهز له وهكذا 
> ان كان فيه طريقة معينة ياريت تدليني عليها ولك جزيل الشكر

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي خلدون 
نعم ممكن ان تحتفظ بالشارت الخاص بطريقة معينة عن طريق البروفايل

----------


## tulkaremillar

*السلام عليكم 
الاخت رانيا هل من مؤشر يحدد لي الدعوم والمقاومات اليوميه اوتوماتيك ؟
وهل ايضا يوجد من هذا القبيل على جميع الفريمات ؟ ام اليوميه هي تصلح لجميع الفريمات ؟
وتحياتي الحاره لك*

----------


## خلدون1

اخت رانيا الله يرزقك الجنة على جهدك الكبير وصبرك على المبتدئين وبارك الله فيكي وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## tulkaremillar

*السلام عليكم 
الاخت رانيا هل من مؤشر يحدد لي الدعوم والمقاومات اليوميه اوتوماتيك ؟
وهل ايضا يوجد من هذا القبيل على جميع الفريمات ؟ ام اليوميه هي تصلح لجميع الفريمات ؟
وتحياتي الحاره لك*

----------


## الفهد المصري

استاذة رانيا  
انا عاوز اعمل تريلنج استوب مثلا 15 او 20 نقطة ولما اجي اعمله الاقي البرنامج مبيسمحش باقل من 40 نقطة مع ان حسابي ميكرو ومكتوب ملحوظة ان اقل حاجة 15 نقطة ولكني لما اجي اكتب حاجة اقل من 40 نقطة كلمة اوكي يتلغي تنشيطها . 
اعمل ايه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم 
> الاخت رانيا هل من مؤشر يحدد لي الدعوم والمقاومات اليوميه اوتوماتيك ؟
> وهل ايضا يوجد من هذا القبيل على جميع الفريمات ؟ ام اليوميه هي تصلح لجميع الفريمات ؟
> وتحياتي الحاره لك*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
هذا المؤشر ممتاز ويمكنك تحديد مستويات شهري اسبوعي يومي , 
يمكنك التحكم في ظهور المستويات

----------


## tulkaremillar

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
هذا المؤشر ممتاز ويمكنك تحديد مستويات شهري اسبوعي يومي , 
يمكنك التحكم في ظهور المستويات      بارك الله بك ساحمله حالا *

----------


## tulkaremillar

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
هذا المؤشر ممتاز ويمكنك تحديد مستويات شهري اسبوعي يومي , 
يمكنك التحكم في ظهور المستويات      والله روعه هذا الذي اشفى غليلي 
بارك الله بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا الله يرزقك الجنة على جهدك الكبير وصبرك على المبتدئين وبارك الله فيكي وشكرا جزيلا

 اللهم امين , 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي خلدون للدعاء الرائع بارك الله فيك واسأل الله لك المثل يارب 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * 
> بارك الله بك ساحمله حالا *

  

> * 
> والله روعه هذا الذي اشفى غليلي 
> بارك الله بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*

 وفيك بارك الله اخي محمد 
الحمد لله سعدت جدا انه نال استحسانك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا  
> انا عاوز اعمل تريلنج استوب مثلا 15 او 20 نقطة ولما اجي اعمله الاقي البرنامج مبيسمحش باقل من 40 نقطة مع ان حسابي ميكرو ومكتوب ملحوظة ان اقل حاجة 15 نقطة ولكني لما اجي اكتب حاجة اقل من 40 نقطة كلمة اوكي يتلغي تنشيطها . 
> اعمل ايه

 اهلا وسهلا اخي فهد 
مفترض فعلا ان التريلينج ستوب يبدأ من 10 نقاط فما فوق ,  
 أعتقد والله اعلم المشكلة من الشركة وليس من وضع الأوامر  
لو ممكن صورة للعملية حتى لو من حساب تجريبي لتتضح الصورة اكثر 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tulkaremillar

*سؤالي الاخر أخت رانيا 
بالنسبه لتشارت الديلي ما هي الدعوم والمقاومات الافضل له ؟ يعني هل استخدم له برضو نفس المقاومات ام احوله على الويكلي ؟ لانني ارى بعض الاخوه يستعملوا مثلا للاربع ساعات الويكلي والديلي يستخدموا له الشهري .. فافيديني ما هو الافضل لو تكرمتي .. لاني في هذه الفتره بعمل حقل تجارب على كل المؤشرات  وحابب اطلع بخلاصه سريعه ونقيه 
وتحياتي لك*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *سؤالي الاخر أخت رانيا 
> بالنسبه لتشارت الديلي ما هي الدعوم والمقاومات الافضل له ؟ يعني هل استخدم له برضو نفس المقاومات ام احوله على الويكلي ؟ لانني ارى بعض الاخوه يستعملوا مثلا للاربع ساعات الويكلي والديلي يستخدموا له الشهري .. فافيديني ما هو الافضل لو تكرمتي .. لاني في هذه الفتره بعمل حقل تجارب على كل المؤشرات  وحابب اطلع بخلاصه سريعه ونقيه 
> وتحياتي لك*

 ياهلا بك اخي محمد  
افضل الدعوم والمقاومات لليومي تكون من الاسبوعي والشهري 
4 ساعات تكون من اليومي والاسبوعي

----------


## tulkaremillar

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
ياهلا بك اخي محمد  
افضل الدعوم والمقاومات لليومي تكون من الاسبوعي والشهري 
4 ساعات تكون من اليومي والاسبوعي   بارك الله بك وبعملك ،، انا اليوم اثقلت عليك بالاسئله فتحمليني 
شكرا لك مره اخرى وتحياتي الحاره*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * 
> بارك الله بك وبعملك ،، انا اليوم اثقلت عليك بالاسئله فتحمليني 
> شكرا لك مره اخرى وتحياتي الحاره*

 وفيك بارك الله اخي محمد 
ولايهمك لا يوجد اي مشكلة ,  
يشرفني دائما الرد على جميع إستفساراتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## eslam_uploader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كنت اسئل عن بعض اللينكات او التوضيحات عن استراتيجية " بوحة .. صبح صبح " والتى قرأت عنها انها ممتازة جدا جدا جدا
اريد شرح كامل لها من فضلكم و على العموم ما الذى تعتمد عليه تلك الاستراتيجية ؟؟
دمتم بكل خير ، جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ^_^

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كنت اسئل عن بعض اللينكات او التوضيحات عن استراتيجية " بوحة .. صبح صبح " والتى قرأت عنها انها ممتازة جدا جدا جدا
> اريد شرح كامل لها من فضلكم و على العموم ما الذى تعتمد عليه تلك الاستراتيجية ؟؟
> دمتم بكل خير ، جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ^_^

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الطريقة تعتمد على تقاطع المتوسطات المتحركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33126.html

----------


## eslam_uploader

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الطريقة تعتمد على تقاطع المتوسطات المتحركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33126.html

 جزاكى الله خيرا يا اخت رانيا و بسم الله ما شاء الله على مجهوداتك على رد معظم استفسارات الاعضاء الجدد  :Regular Smile:  
و لى سؤال ايضا يا أ/ رانيا هيا رابط استراتيجية السلاحف و ايضا الطريقة التى تعتمد عليها الاستراتيجية .
و جزاكى الله كل خير و انا ببدأ اسئل عن الاستراتيجيات علشان انا لما كنت بجرب على الديمو كنت بجرب على النماذج السعرية لكن الاستراتيجيات اراها اكثر من ممتازة . شكرا لكى مرة اخرى ^_^

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاكى الله خيرا يا اخت رانيا و بسم الله ما شاء الله على مجهوداتك على رد معظم استفسارات الاعضاء الجدد  
> و لى سؤال ايضا يا أ/ رانيا هيا رابط استراتيجية السلاحف و ايضا الطريقة التى تعتمد عليها الاستراتيجية .
> و جزاكى الله كل خير و انا ببدأ اسئل عن الاستراتيجيات علشان انا لما كنت بجرب على الديمو كنت بجرب على النماذج السعرية لكن الاستراتيجيات اراها اكثر من ممتازة . شكرا لكى مرة اخرى ^_^

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله اخي اسلام 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك , 
السلاحف كان اعتمادهم على استراتيجية الترند المكسور وهي فعلا من اجمل طرق التداول  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50278.html 
ده المكتبة الخاصة بالسلاحف  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t15915-3.html#post501567 
وده شرح الطريقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6909.html 
وطالما تبحث بالاستراتيجيات بص على دول  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t118467.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125592.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107972.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alaa1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Asvc:  
نشكركم على المجهود الرائع جداً جداً والإجابات على الأسئلة لا تأخذ وقت طويل (ميزة جميلة) 
أنا قرأت عن عالم العملات ومافيها من مخاطرة و ربح و عندي بعض الأسئلة اريد الإجابة عليها  لو تكرمتم ب صح أو خطأ مع التصحيح  :016:  :Emoticon1:  
أريد الدخول فيها :Drive1:  بإذن الله 
س1/ نشتري العملة الاساس عند الانخفاض  باللون الاحمر لأننا نتوقع صعودها غدا ونبيعها عند الصعود باللون الأخضر ؟ 
س2/ هل العلاقه بين الدولار و الذهب عكسية ؟ 
س3/ أشتري الذهب لانه في صعود و ابيعه عند اعلى نقطه يصل لها والفرق يكون ربح؟ واتوقع بان الذهب لن ينزل بعد تغيرات العالم بشكل عام 
س4/ اذا كنت متوقع انخفاض العملة الأساس اللون الاحمر كثيرا ابيعها مقابل العملة الاخرى ؟ 
س5/ ماهي رابطة موقع يعطيك التغيرات لحظة بلحظة مباشرة  ونقدر الإعتماد عليها ك مرجعية ؟ وتحصل على الاخبار اليومية ؟ 
س6/ انا حملت برنامج GTS Pro وحسابي تجريبي  هل هنالك برامج احسن منه وهل هنالك نسخ للIPAD أو GALAXY Tab ؟ وهل هنالك شرح تفصيل بالفيديو اهم شي ؟ وكتاب pdf ؟ 
س7/ هنالك من يقوم بإيداع مبلغ  ك رأس مال  ومن يقوم بالمضارب به  ك خبرته و الربح حسب الإتفاق ؟ إلى أن نتمرن جيداً ؟ 
س8/ تم تحذيرنا من الشركات القبرصية كثيرا ؟ هل هنالك شركات غيرها ؟  نعتذر عن كثرة الأسئلة :Hands: 
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نشكركم على المجهود الرائع جداً جداً والإجابات على الأسئلة لا تأخذ وقت طويل (ميزة جميلة)  *يااهلا وسهلا بك اخي علاء*  
> أنا قرأت عن عالم العملات ومافيها من مخاطرة و ربح و عندي بعض الأسئلة اريد الإجابة عليها  لو تكرمتم ب صح أو خطأ مع التصحيح  
> أريد الدخول فيها بإذن الله 
> س1/ نشتري العملة الاساس عند الانخفاض  باللون الاحمر لأننا نتوقع صعودها غدا ونبيعها عند الصعود باللون الأخضر ؟ 
> الشراء والبيع لا يعتمد على مجرد حدوث انخفاض وتغير باللون وانما الى قواعد معينة يتم بناءا عليها الشراء والبيع سواء كانت بناءا على تحليل لحركة السعر او اتباع طريقة عمل او استراتيجية ,
> س2/ هل العلاقه بين الدولار و الذهب عكسية ؟ *نعم عكسية
> تفضل هذا التوضيح  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t55123.html#post856588*  
> س3/ أشتري الذهب لانه في صعود و ابيعه عند اعلى نقطه يصل لها والفرق يكون ربح؟ واتوقع بان الذهب لن ينزل بعد تغيرات العالم بشكل عام نعم الشراء يكون في الاتجاه الصاعد 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاجابة بالاقتباس , 
واانصحك بالاطلاع على هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alaa1

جزاكي الله الف خير  على الإجابات :AA:  :015:  :Ongue:  :Good:

----------


## البشمهندس

هل يوجد فى ميتاتريد موبايل مؤشرات مثل الموفينج والزيج زاج اضيفة على الشارت فى التليفون ويندز موبايل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل يوجد فى ميتاتريد موبايل مؤشرات مثل الموفينج والزيج زاج اضيفة على الشارت فى التليفون ويندز موبايل

 نعم موجود فيه مؤشرات مدمجة

----------


## abuelbanat

استاذة رانيا  
في موقع اسمه Action forex يقدم توصيات يومية واسبوعية باهداف تصل ل100 نقطة وستوب 35 نقطة 
انا بصراحة خسرت كتييير جدا ونفسي اعوض بس انا عمري ما اشتغلت بالستوب 
انا بافكر اشتغل بحيث ادخل معاهم كل صفقة ب 1%
انا حسبت لو 10 صفقات نجحوا و10 فشلوا 
يبقى 1000 مقطة - 350 نقطة = 650 نقطة صافي 
ايه رايك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا  
> في موقع اسمه Action forex يقدم توصيات يومية واسبوعية باهداف تصل ل100 نقطة وستوب 35 نقطة 
> انا بصراحة خسرت كتييير جدا ونفسي اعوض بس انا عمري ما اشتغلت بالستوب 
> انا بافكر اشتغل بحيث ادخل معاهم كل صفقة ب 1%
> انا حسبت لو 10 صفقات نجحوا و10 فشلوا 
> يبقى 1000 مقطة - 350 نقطة = 650 نقطة صافي 
> ايه رايك

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهم نقطة ان الصفقات الريسك ريوارد لها 1:3 جيد جدا ,  
اي ان الهدف 3 اضعاف الستوب بالتالي اي خسارة تكون سهلة التعويض ان شاء الله ,
اهم شىء ثبت نسبة الدخول دائما لا تزيد عن 1% من حجم راس مالك 
وجرب اول 10 صفقات ديمو لتحكم على النتائج

----------


## البشمهندس

ممكن استاذة رانيا رابط تحميل ميتاتريد موبيل فكسول  لتليفون يعمل بنظام ويندز

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن استاذة رانيا رابط تحميل ميتاتريد موبيل فكسول  لتليفون يعمل بنظام ويندز

 حسب معلوماتي وبناءا على حديثي مع الدعم المباشر بافكسول  ,  الشركة لا توفر ميتاتريدر موبيل  فقط GTSPRO 
كنت أتمنى افيدك اكثر , ممكن تنزل موضوع بالمنتدى العام ربما احد الاخوة لديه حل غير مباشر مثل تركيب نسخة ميتاتريدر من خارج الشركة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ^freeDom^

ليش اليورو بينزل مع انه كل الاخبار ايجابيه لليورو و سلبيه للدولار ؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ليش اليورو بينزل مع انه كل الاخبار ايجابيه لليورو و سلبيه للدولار ؟؟

 سبب هبوط اليورو بداية اليوم 
 شهد عزوف المستثمرين عن المخاطرة احتدامًا، مما عصف باليورو الأوروبي  والأسهم والسلع، كما زاد من الطلب على الدولار الأمريكي كعملة ملاذ آمن،  وذلك بعد أن أفادت التقارير أن المستشارة الأمريكية، أنجيلا ميركل، قد رفضت  فكرة رفع الحد الأعلى لبرنامج آلية الاستقرار الأوروبي، والذي يبلغ حاليًا  500 مليار يورو. 
وفي سياق متصل، أفاد وكالة رويترز في تقريرها أن  تعارض زيادة حجم برنامج آلية الاستقرار الأوروبي، والذي يمثّل برنامج  الإنقاذ الحالي عوضًا عن صندوق الاستقرار المالي الأوروبي، وذلك بعد أن  صرّح هيرمان فان رومبي، رئيس المجلس الأوروبي، أن من المنتظر أن يتم مراجعة  سقف برنامج الإنقاذ التابع للاتحاد الأوروبي والذي يقدر ب 500 مليار يورو،  والذي تم الموافقة عليه في قمة التاسع من ديسمبر الجاري، خلال مارس من  العام القادم. وكانت ميركل قد أكّدت عند نهاية الاجتماع الذي عقد الجمعة  الماضي أن ذلك السقف لن يتم رفعه. 
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي أعلنت فيه  وكالة فيتش للتصنيفات الائتمانية، تلك الخطوة التي أدّت بدورها إلى تأثر  شهية المخاطرة، عن مراجعتها الرؤى الاقتصادية لكل من بلغاريا، جمهورية  التشيك، لاتفيا، ولتوانيا من الوضع الإيجابي إلى المستقر، وذلك بسبب تدهور  الأوضاع الاقتصادية والتوقعات المالية في المستقبل. 
ثم جاء خبر الفائدة الأمريكي 
Fed announced it kept monetary policy unchanged leaving rates at record lows for 36th month in a row. 
المركزي الفيدرالي يعلن بقاء سياسته النقدية دون تغيير ويترك معدلات الفائدة كما هي دون تغيير

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

لو سمحت من فضلكم اريد استفسار خاص بشركه fxsol 
فى الحسابات التجريبيه لا اجد اختيار نوع العقد على الميتاتريدر 
عندما نزلت الميتار تريدر وجدت اختيار للرافعه الماليه واختيار الرصيد وم اجد اختيار نوع العقد هل هو standerd or mine or micro 
ولا يوجد فى موقعهم على الانترنت اى اشاره لنوع العقد كيف ذلك؟؟ 
ومتشكر جدا ليكم 
وقد لاحظت ان هذا الموضوع غير موجود ايضا بشركه fxm 
اليس من المفروض يقولوا للعملاء ما نوع العقد فى الحساب التجريبى حتى نعلم من اين اتى الربح او الخسارة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحت من فضلكم اريد استفسار خاص بشركه fxsol 
> فى الحسابات التجريبيه لا اجد اختيار نوع العقد على الميتاتريدر 
> عندما نزلت الميتار تريدر وجدت اختيار للرافعه الماليه واختيار الرصيد وم اجد اختيار نوع العقد هل هو standerd or mine or micro 
> ولا يوجد فى موقعهم على الانترنت اى اشاره لنوع العقد كيف ذلك؟؟ 
> ومتشكر جدا ليكم 
> وقد لاحظت ان هذا الموضوع غير موجود ايضا بشركه fxm 
> اليس من المفروض يقولوا للعملاء ما نوع العقد فى الحساب التجريبى حتى نعلم من اين اتى الربح او الخسارة

 اهلا وسهلا اخي ياسر 
حضرتك تقدر تتحكم بحجم العقد بعد فتح الحساب عن طريق الإعدادات بالمنصة الموضحة بالصور

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

> اهلا وسهلا اخي ياسر 
> حضرتك تقدر تتحكم بحجم العقد بعد فتح الحساب عن طريق الإعدادات بالمنصة الموضحة بالصور

  *متشكر جدا يا استاذه رانيا  لاهتمامكم الكريم*

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهم نقطة ان الصفقات الريسك ريوارد لها 1:3 جيد جدا ,  
> اي ان الهدف 3 اضعاف الستوب بالتالي اي خسارة تكون سهلة التعويض ان شاء الله ,
> اهم شىء ثبت نسبة الدخول دائما لا تزيد عن 1% من حجم راس مالك 
> وجرب اول 10 صفقات ديمو لتحكم على النتائج

  *هل معنى هذه المشاركه يافندم ان لايزيد حجم المارجن المستخدم عن 1% من حجم راس المال الفعلى لكى نؤمن الحساب من المخاطر*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *متشكر جدا يا استاذه رانيا  لاهتمامكم الكريم*

 العفو يافندم يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما اخي ياسر  

> *هل معنى هذه المشاركه يافندم ان لايزيد حجم المارجن المستخدم عن 1% من حجم راس المال الفعلى لكى نؤمن الحساب من المخاطر*

 الأفضل  ان تكون نسبة المخاطرة لا تزيد عن 1-3% من قيمة الحساب

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

*استفسار لو سمحت للاستاذه رانيا انا اتدرب الان بحساب تجريبى على شركه fxsol بعد دراستى لاساليب التحليل الفنى والموجى 
واريد ان اعرف الحد الادنى لفتح حساب حقيقى بشركه fxsol وما المده المناسبه للتدريب على الحساب التجريبى قبل العمل بشكل فعلى  
وسؤال اخير لا اجد اجابه عليه لماذا الجميع يتحدث عن الخسائر فقط فى حين انهم من المؤكد يحققون ارباح فلما التشائم*

----------


## pro_trade

> *استفسار لو سمحت للاستاذه رانيا انا اتدرب الان بحساب تجريبى على شركه fxsol بعد دراستى لاساليب التحليل الفنى والموجى 
> واريد ان اعرف الحد الادنى لفتح حساب حقيقى بشركه fxsol وما المده المناسبه للتدريب على الحساب التجريبى قبل العمل بشكل فعلى  
> وسؤال اخير لا اجد اجابه عليه لماذا الجميع يتحدث عن الخسائر فقط فى حين انهم من المؤكد يحققون ارباح فلما التشائم*

 بعد اذن الاخت رانيا اجاوب عليك 
الحد الادنى لفتح حساب حقيقي في شركة fxsol هو 250 دولار 
المدة اللازمة للتدريب على الحساب التجريبي تختلف من شخص لاخر و هذا يتعلق بحجم تفرغك للفوركس و ايضا يتعلق باسلوب التداول الذي تعتمده ( الاستراتيجية ) لكن دعني انصحك نصيحه خالصة و عن تجربتي الشخصية علما باني دخلت عالم الفوركس قبل عدة اشهر الا اني و بحمدالله بدات في تحقيق الربح  
سابدا معك من سؤالك الاخير و هو لماذا الجميع يتحدث عن الخسائر فقط .. الجواب هو لان معظم المتداولين يخسرون .. لاسباب عديده لن نذكرها هنا .. المهم انك ترغب بالنجاح في عالم الفوركس و ترغب بتحقيق ارباح تعينك على قضاء حوائجك .. لذلك عليك ان تعد نفسك جيدا للتداول لان هذا السوق فيه مخاطر كبيرة قد تؤدي الى افلاسك ..  
1 - اقرأ كثيرا عن الفوركس و عن اساسيات التداول 
2 - ابحث في نقطتين مهمتين : 
          - الاولى هي لماذا يخسر الخاسرون 
          - الثانية هي كيف يربح الرابحون 
حتى تتجنب اخطاء الخاسرين .. و تتبع خطوات الرابحين 
3 - بعد ذلك افتح حساب تجريبي على منصة الميتاتريدر و تعرف على طريقه استخدامه و مارسها و اعرف انواع الصفقات و الاعدادات و كيفيه اضافه المؤشرات و التعامل مع الحسابات و احجام العقود 
4 - اقرا عن استراتيجيات التداول و احرص على ان تختار استراتيجية لها هدف محدد ووقف خسارة محدد و ابتعد عن طرق التداول التي يكون فيها وقف الخسارة مفتوح 
5 - افتح حساب تجريبي و ابدا بتطبيق بعض الاستراتيجيات التي قد تراها مناسبه لك و تتوافق مع وقتك و هذا طبعا بعد ان تدرسها جيدا و تدرس شروطها بالكامل .. مارس العمل على الاستراتيجيات على الاقل لمدة ثلاثة اشهر
6 - بعد فتره سترى انه من بين الاستراتيجيات التي اخترتها للتطبيق على الحساب التجريبي ان هناك استراتيجية تبدو لك افضل من غيرها و حققت لك ارباح جيدة .. عندها افتح حساب حقيقي بمبلغ 250 دولار فقط لا غير ولا تزيد عن ذلك حتى لو كان بمقدورك 
7 - الان تاتي الخطوة الاهم و الحاسمه في دخولك عالم الفوركس .. ستدخل بحسابك الحقيقي و رصيده 250 دولار و تطبق عليه الاستراتيجية التي مارستها و التي حققت لك ارباح جيدة على الحساب التجريبي .. ستتدرب عليها هذه المره على حساب حقيقي على ان تدخل قيمة العقد ب 10 سنت فقط و اياك ان تزيد عن هذا
8 - الخطوة السابقة لها هدفين :
         - الاول هو ان تتدرب على ممارسة التداول على حساب حقيقي 
         - الثاني و هو ترويض النفس و كسر الحواجز و الضغوط النفسيه الشديدة التي يتعرض لها المبتدئين في عالم الفوركس على الحساب الحقيقي ( ستعرف معنى هذه النقطة عندما تبدأ في التداول على حسابك الحقيقي و خصوصا عند اجراء اول صفقة ) و ما نقصده بالاجمال هو الالتزام تماما بطريقة التداول .. اكرر .. الالتزام تماما بطريقة التداول التي حققت لك ربح على الحساب التجريبي  
بعد تطبيق هذه الخطوات سيتضح طريقك بالتدريج في عالم الفوركس .. و ثق تماما انك لو طبقتها بالتزام ستنجح باذن الله 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بعد اذن الاخت رانيا اجاوب عليك 
> الحد الادنى لفتح حساب حقيقي في شركة fxsol هو 250 دولار 
> المدة اللازمة للتدريب على الحساب التجريبي تختلف من شخص لاخر و هذا يتعلق بحجم تفرغك للفوركس و ايضا يتعلق باسلوب التداول الذي تعتمده ( الاستراتيجية ) لكن دعني انصحك نصيحه خالصة و عن تجربتي الشخصية علما باني دخلت عالم الفوركس قبل عدة اشهر الا اني و بحمدالله بدات في تحقيق الربح  
> سابدا معك من سؤالك الاخير و هو لماذا الجميع يتحدث عن الخسائر فقط .. الجواب هو لان معظم المتداولين يخسرون .. لاسباب عديده لن نذكرها هنا .. المهم انك ترغب بالنجاح في عالم الفوركس و ترغب بتحقيق ارباح تعينك على قضاء حوائجك .. لذلك عليك ان تعد نفسك جيدا للتداول لان هذا السوق فيه مخاطر كبيرة قد تؤدي الى افلاسك ..  
> 1 - اقرأ كثيرا عن الفوركس و عن اساسيات التداول 
> 2 - ابحث في نقطتين مهمتين : 
>           - الاولى هي لماذا يخسر الخاسرون 
>           - الثانية هي كيف يربح الرابحون 
> حتى تتجنب اخطاء الخاسرين .. و تتبع خطوات الرابحين 
> ...

 أحسنت أخي محمد 
ماشاء الله كفيت ووفيت

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

> بعد اذن الاخت رانيا اجاوب عليك 
> الحد الادنى لفتح حساب حقيقي في شركة fxsol هو 250 دولار 
> المدة اللازمة للتدريب على الحساب التجريبي تختلف من شخص لاخر و هذا يتعلق بحجم تفرغك للفوركس و ايضا يتعلق باسلوب التداول الذي تعتمده ( الاستراتيجية ) لكن دعني انصحك نصيحه خالصة و عن تجربتي الشخصية علما باني دخلت عالم الفوركس قبل عدة اشهر الا اني و بحمدالله بدات في تحقيق الربح  
> سابدا معك من سؤالك الاخير و هو لماذا الجميع يتحدث عن الخسائر فقط .. الجواب هو لان معظم المتداولين يخسرون .. لاسباب عديده لن نذكرها هنا .. المهم انك ترغب بالنجاح في عالم الفوركس و ترغب بتحقيق ارباح تعينك على قضاء حوائجك .. لذلك عليك ان تعد نفسك جيدا للتداول لان هذا السوق فيه مخاطر كبيرة قد تؤدي الى افلاسك ..  
> 1 - اقرأ كثيرا عن الفوركس و عن اساسيات التداول 
> 2 - ابحث في نقطتين مهمتين : 
>           - الاولى هي لماذا يخسر الخاسرون 
>           - الثانية هي كيف يربح الرابحون 
> حتى تتجنب اخطاء الخاسرين .. و تتبع خطوات الرابحين 
> ...

  *والله اخى مش عارف اقولك ايه على النصائح الغاليه ديه جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم ووفقك الله فى كل امر باذنه 
واسمحلى ان نكون اصدقاء*

----------


## pro_trade

> أحسنت أخي محمد 
> ماشاء الله كفيت ووفيت

 شكرا لك و هذا بعض مما عندك    

> *والله اخى مش عارف اقولك ايه على النصائح الغاليه ديه جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم ووفقك الله فى كل امر باذنه 
> واسمحلى ان نكون اصدقاء*

  العفو اخي و اتمنى لك التوفيق
و اكيد يشرفني ان نكون اصدقاء

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

سلام عليكم
الاستاذة الفاضلة رانيا لك كل الشكر والتقدير على الاهتمام وبالمبتدئين امثالى
ولكى لا اطيل ساضع استفساراتى كلها مرة واحدة هنا :
مشكلتى انى لا استطيع الجلوس اما الشاشة فى فترات عملى بالنهار فاضطر لتحديد هدف صغير ثم اذهب وعندما اعود اجد ان الصفقة فعلا ربحت الهدف الصغير الذى حققته مثلا 20 نقطة واغلقت الصفقة لكن استمر السعر فى اتجاه الربح ل 100 نقطة مثلا  فانا ابحث عن طريقة لتحريك الهدف وتحريك الاستوب حتى لا تضيع منى هذه النقاط ال100 مثلا .... المشكلة فى امر تحريك وقف الخسارة الافتراضى فى الميتا تريد انه وبعد تنفيذ البرنامج لاول تحريك وعندما السعر ولو قليلا تغالق الصفقات على ربح قليل جدا لضرب الاستوب لوز 
فياتى سؤالى هنا ..............
1- افضل طريقة لتحريك الصفقة ( وقف الخسارة و الهدف معا ) لان الامر الافتراضى فى برنامج الميتا عن طريق الكليك يمين له عيوبه ولا يمكن تحديد القيمة باقل من 15 نقطة ؟
2- كيف احدد قيمة تحريك وقف الخسارة وايهما افضل ( القيمة الكبرى ام الصغرى )وهل تحديد القيمة مرتبط بسرعة الزوج او الفريم المستخدم ام حجم الهدف  ام ماذا ؟ لان المشكلة عندى انى عندما اضع تحريك لوقف الخسارة وصولا لنقطة الدخول يرتد السعر فتغلق الصفقة على صفر ربح ؟؟؟؟
3- هل يوجد فرق بين تحديد الهدف او عدم تحديد الهدف عند وضع امر تحريك للخسارة ؟
4- هل يمكننى استخدام الصفقات المعلقة كبديل عن امر تحريك الخسارة لنقل الهدف من مرحلة لمرحلة وما شروط ذلك وما عيوبه ؟؟؟
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير واسف على الاطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ....

----------


## pro_trade

> سلام عليكم
> الاستاذة الفاضلة رانيا لك كل الشكر والتقدير على الاهتمام وبالمبتدئين امثالى
> ولكى لا اطيل ساضع استفساراتى كلها مرة واحدة هنا :
> مشكلتى انى لا استطيع الجلوس اما الشاشة فى فترات عملى بالنهار فاضطر لتحديد هدف صغير ثم اذهب وعندما اعود اجد ان الصفقة فعلا ربحت الهدف الصغير الذى حققته مثلا 20 نقطة واغلقت الصفقة لكن استمر السعر فى اتجاه الربح ل 100 نقطة مثلا  فانا ابحث عن طريقة لتحريك الهدف وتحريك الاستوب حتى لا تضيع منى هذه النقاط ال100 مثلا .... المشكلة فى امر تحريك وقف الخسارة الافتراضى فى الميتا تريد انه وبعد تنفيذ البرنامج لاول تحريك وعندما السعر ولو قليلا تغالق الصفقات على ربح قليل جدا لضرب الاستوب لوز 
> فياتى سؤالى هنا ..............
> 1- افضل طريقة لتحريك الصفقة ( وقف الخسارة و الهدف معا ) لان الامر الافتراضى فى برنامج الميتا عن طريق الكليك يمين له عيوبه ولا يمكن تحديد القيمة باقل من 15 نقطة ؟
> 2- كيف احدد قيمة تحريك وقف الخسارة وايهما افضل ( القيمة الكبرى ام الصغرى )وهل تحديد القيمة مرتبط بسرعة الزوج او الفريم المستخدم ام حجم الهدف  ام ماذا ؟ لان المشكلة عندى انى عندما اضع تحريك لوقف الخسارة وصولا لنقطة الدخول يرتد السعر فتغلق الصفقة على صفر ربح ؟؟؟؟
> 3- هل يوجد فرق بين تحديد الهدف او عدم تحديد الهدف عند وضع امر تحريك للخسارة ؟
> 4- هل يمكننى استخدام الصفقات المعلقة كبديل عن امر تحريك الخسارة لنقل الهدف من مرحلة لمرحلة وما شروط ذلك وما عيوبه ؟؟؟
> هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير واسف على الاطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ....

 اخي بامكانك وضع الهدف مفتوح و اختيار تحريك الستوب الالي .. لكن طبعا تبقى مشكله انه في حاله ارتداد السعر قد يتم ضرب الستوب على صفر ربح .. لكن اذا احببت فهناك اكسبيرتات تعمل اللازم لكن يجب ان يبقى جهاز الكمبيوتر و برنامج التداول في وضع تشغيل و انت غائب عن الجهاز .. مع الملاحظه بان العمل على الاكسبيرتات خطير جدا و ممكن ان يدمر الحساب في حالات معينة .. بالنسبه للاوامر المعلقه لا انصحك بها فقد تتورط في صفقات و يرتد السعر و تكون النتيجة هي الخسارة المضاعفه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

> اخي بامكانك وضع الهدف مفتوح و اختيار تحريك الستوب الالي .. لكن طبعا تبقى مشكله انه في حاله ارتداد السعر قد يتم ضرب الستوب على صفر ربح .. لكن اذا احببت فهناك اكسبيرتات تعمل اللازم لكن يجب ان يبقى جهاز الكمبيوتر و برنامج التداول في وضع تشغيل و انت غائب عن الجهاز .. مع الملاحظه بان العمل على الاكسبيرتات خطير جدا و ممكن ان يدمر الحساب في حالات معينة .. بالنسبه للاوامر المعلقه لا انصحك بها فقد تتورط في صفقات و يرتد السعر و تكون النتيجة هي الخسارة المضاعفه 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق

 شكرا جزيال اخى الكريم
ارجو توضيح هذين الامرين لو سمحت أ رانيا والاخوه الافاضل
2- كيف احدد قيمة تحريك وقف الخسارة وايهما افضل ( القيمة الكبرى ام الصغرى )وهل تحديد القيمة مرتبط بسرعة الزوج او الفريم المستخدم ام حجم الهدف ام ماذا ؟ لان المشكلة عندى انى عندما اضع تحريك لوقف الخسارة وصولا لنقطة الدخول يرتد السعر فتغلق الصفقة على صفر ربح ؟؟؟؟
3- هل يوجد فرق بين تحديد الهدف او عدم تحديد الهدف عند وضع امر تحريك للخسارة ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيال اخى الكريم
> ارجو توضيح هذين الامرين لو سمحت أ رانيا والاخوه الافاضل
> 2- كيف احدد قيمة تحريك وقف الخسارة وايهما افضل ( القيمة الكبرى ام الصغرى )وهل تحديد القيمة مرتبط بسرعة الزوج او الفريم المستخدم ام حجم الهدف ام ماذا ؟ لان المشكلة عندى انى عندما اضع تحريك لوقف الخسارة وصولا لنقطة الدخول يرتد السعر فتغلق الصفقة على صفر ربح ؟؟؟؟  *وقف الخسارة وتحريك قيمته يحددها طريقة عملك التي تعتمدها  
> بداية مكان وقف الخسارةاهم شىء ان يكون  بمكان استراتيجي وصول السعر له يعني اختلاف الوضع عن توقعك الذي دخلت بناءا عليه الصفقة , وأفضل نسبة للعائد الربحي هى ان يكون الهدف ضعف الستوب 1:2 , 
> ثانيا تحريك الستوب تحدده حسب خبرتك ومتابعتك لحركة السعر بعد الإشارة التي تدخل بناءا عليها مثلا بعد ظهور الإشارة يقوم الزوج بالتحرك بصالح صفقتك مباشرة 30 نقطة شبه مؤكده ب80% من الصفقات وبعدها ترتفع نسبة انعكاسه وارتداده عليك في هذه الحالة بعد تحرك السعر اول 30 نقطة اغلق نصف عقودك واترك الثاني وقف على دخول متحرك كل 30 نقطة واتركه حتى يغلق وهكذا ,* 
> 3- هل يوجد فرق بين تحديد الهدف او عدم تحديد الهدف عند وضع امر تحريك للخسارة ؟ *لايشترط ان تضع هدف لكي يتفعل الوقف المتحرك , 
> لكن اذا وضعته فالسعر اذا وصل الى الهدف قبل ان يتحرك الوقف سيغلق الصفقة لانك وضعت له خط النهاية بالهدف ,*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الإجابة بالإقتباس  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## إبن القيم

السلام عليكم لديا حساب تحت وكيل اخر واريد فتح حساب اضافي تحت المتداول العربي كيف افتح حساب اضافي تحت المتداول العربي الله يجازيكم ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم لديا حساب تحت وكيل اخر واريد فتح حساب اضافي تحت المتداول العربي كيف افتح حساب اضافي تحت المتداول العربي الله يجازيكم ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي ابن القيم 
أرجو منك مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي / [email protected]
او من خلال قسم خدمة العملاء / https://forum.arabictrader.com/f52.html 
وان شاء الله يتم توضيح الخطوات المطلوبة لفتح حساب الإضافي 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## kamelfo

السلام عليكم .اختي رانيا اود معرفت ماهو الخادم الافضل والاقرب للجزائر هل هو الخادم الامريكي او الاوربي بماذا تنصحينني اريد فتح حساب مع شركة انستافوركس والشركة لها اربعة 2 في اسيا وواحد في اوروبا وواحد في امريكا فاحترت ايهم اقرب واسرع بالنسبة لي ..

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم .اختي رانيا اود معرفت ماهو الخادم الافضل والاقرب للجزائر هل هو الخادم الامريكي او الاوربي بماذا تنصحينني اريد فتح حساب مع شركة انستافوركس والشركة لها اربعة 2 في اسيا وواحد في اوروبا وواحد في امريكا فاحترت ايهم اقرب واسرع بالنسبة لي ..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي كامل 
للأسف ليس لدى فكرة جيدة بهذا الخصوص , لذا أنصحك بعمل موضوع جديد بالمنتدى العام وطرح الاستفسار وان شاء الله الاخوة من الجزائر يفيدونك أكثر بناءا على خبرتهم وتجربتهم 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## kamelfo

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا اخي كامل 
> للأسف ليس لدى فكرة جيدة بهذا الخصوص , لذا أنصحك بعمل موضوع جديد بالمنتدى العام وطرح الاستفسار وان شاء الله الاخوة من الجزائر يفيدونك أكثر بناءا على خبرتهم وتجربتهم 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا على سرعة ردكي اختي  سافتح موضوع خاص بهذه النقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## dr.sheta

السلام عليكم ... 
 جزاكم الله خيراا على الموضوع الرائع ..انا ليا سؤال اتمنى حد يفيدنى انا عايز اعرف اقل سعر واعلى سعر وصل لية سعر زوج من ازواج العملات بمعنى اقل دعم واعلى مقاومة ؟؟لقيت فى معظم المواقع دعوم ومقاومات بتكون يومية فقط    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ... 
>  جزاكم الله خيراا على الموضوع الرائع ..انا ليا سؤال اتمنى حد يفيدنى انا عايز اعرف اقل سعر واعلى سعر وصل لية سعر زوج من ازواج العملات بمعنى اقل دعم واعلى مقاومة ؟؟لقيت فى معظم المواقع دعوم ومقاومات بتكون يومية فقط

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله ,  
ممكن تستخدم الإطار الزمني اليومي والأربع ساعات هيعطيك مستويات دعم ومقاومة للمدى المتوسط  عن طريق القمم والقيعان 
تفضل المشاركة تحتوي على درس تعليمي  ممكن يوضح اكتر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html#post2079965 
بالنسبة لاقل واعلى سعر وصله السعر حسب الفترة الزمنية مثلا لليوم هتستخدم بيانات شمعة اليومي , الأسبوع هتستخدم بيانات شمعة اليوم  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## dr.sheta

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله ,  
> ممكن تستخدم الإطار الزمني اليومي والأربع ساعات هيعطيك مستويات دعم ومقاومة للمدى المتوسط  عن طريق القمم والقيعان 
> تفضل المشاركة تحتوي على درس تعليمي  ممكن يوضح اكتر https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html#post2079965 
> بالنسبة لاقل واعلى سعر وصله السعر حسب الفترة الزمنية مثلا لليوم هتستخدم بيانات شمعة اليومي , الأسبوع هتستخدم بيانات شمعة اليوم  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 جزاك الله خيرا اا..أخت رانيا ولكنى أقصد أقل سعر وأعلى سعر وصل الية الزوج فى تاريخة      :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاك الله خيرا اا..أخت رانيا ولكنى أقصد أقل سعر وأعلى سعر وصل الية الزوج فى تاريخة

 اعتقد ستحتاج الى مواقع تعرض الشارت منذ بداية الزوج لان منصات التداول تحتوي على بيانات تاريحية قديمة لكن لا يشترط ان تغطي حركة الزوج من البداية  
سوف أحاول البحث عن هذه المواقع واذا وفقت ووجدتها سوف ارفقها ان شاء الله حسب مااذكر كان هناك موقعين ارفقتهم سابقا باحد ردودي بالمنتدى  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## al-joker.k

*السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام 
حبيت انضم معاكم في هذا العالم  
وسجلت في المتداول العربي لاستفيد منكم ومن خبراتكم
<<وتستفيدو 
وسجلت في شركة  fxcm
بحساب مصغر وطلبوا مني ارسلهم صورة الهويه وصورة فاتوره اوعقد ايجار وصورة الغاء الفوائد الربويه 
واللي ما اعرفله كيف ارسل الطلبات وعلى مين ارسلها 
وبالنسبه لعقد الايجار او الفاتوره برسلهم صورة بطاقة البريد يقبلوها
وجزاكم الله خير*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام 
> حبيت انضم معاكم في هذا العالم  
> وسجلت في المتداول العربي لاستفيد منكم ومن خبراتكم
> <<وتستفيدو 
> وسجلت في شركة  fxcm
> بحساب مصغر وطلبوا مني ارسلهم صورة الهويه وصورة فاتوره اوعقد ايجار وصورة الغاء الفوائد الربويه 
> واللي ما اعرفله كيف ارسل الطلبات وعلى مين ارسلها 
> وبالنسبه لعقد الايجار او الفاتوره برسلهم صورة بطاقة البريد يقبلوها
> وجزاكم الله خير*

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم بالمتداول العربي 
بداية للعلم الشركة طلبت منك هذه الوثائق لانك طلبت فتح حساب حقيقي فيها وهي خطوة متقدمة جدا لا أنصحك بها الأن وانما يجب ان تبدأ بالتعلم واكتساب الخبرة الكافية لتبدأ بعدها حساب حقيقي 
تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
بخصوص كيفية ارسال االوثائق للرد على استفسارك تقوم بعمل صورة ضوئية 
Scan  
للوثائق المطلوبة وارسالها لبريد الدعم الخاص بالشركة والذي ارسل اليك يطلب هذه الاوراق ويمكنك ايضا مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي [email protected]
ويقوم مختص بمساعدتك بهذا الخصوص 
بالنسبة للوثائق المطلوب يكون اثبات شخصية لك واثبات سكن 
افضل شىء ترسل وثيقة اثبات هوية شخصية و رخصة قيادة او تقرير بنكي يحتوي على عنوانك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## al-joker.k

*الف شكر لكي رانيا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *الف شكر لكي رانيا*

 يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ali1401

ممكن  من الاخت رانيا وجدي
ماتكتب رابط 
!!!! اخترت لك هذا الموضوع (( هام لكل مبتدئ )) !!!!
لاني بحثت  ومليت ومالقيت جوابي 
ابي الحل ,,,,
كيف اعرف مقدار ربح النقطه 
اذا دخلت 25 دولار او 100 دولار يفرق ولا         لا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن  من الاخت رانيا وجدي
> ماتكتب رابط 
> !!!! اخترت لك هذا الموضوع (( هام لكل مبتدئ )) !!!!
> لاني بحثت  ومليت ومالقيت جوابي 
> ابي الحل ,,,,
> كيف اعرف مقدار ربح النقطه 
> اذا دخلت 25 دولار او 100 دولار يفرق ولا         لا

 حياك الله اخي علي 
لو بحثت بمشاركاتي لا اكتب هذا الرابط الا اذا كانت له فائدة وارفقته لك لكي يوفر عليك عناء البحث ليس اكثر , 
نعم يفرق لانه كلما كان رأس المال اكبر كلما كان افضل واتاح لك  استخدام نسبة مخاطرة أقل ,

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

*سؤال للاخت الكريمه الاستاذه رانيا فتحت حساب تجريبى للتدريب مع شركه fxcm 
ولكن نظام حساب النقطه لديهم على العقود غريب جدا 
يعنى معروف ان العقد اللوت الكبير النقطه به تساوى 10 دولار
والعقد الصغير النقطه فيه تساوى 1 دولار والعقد المينى النقطه به تساوى 10 سنت 
هذا ما تعلمناه ودرسناه 
ولكن حدث الاتى 
مثلا الشراء على زوج اليورو دولار سعر السوق للشراء 1.29885 
السؤال هنا هذا رقم مكون من خمس ارقام عشريه  
على اى رقم من الخمسه نحسب النقطه لان الموضوع دة محير جدا 
وبعدين فى الحساب التجريبى لديهم بشتغل على 5000 دولار ورافعه 1:400 
ومع ذلك لما بختار عقد  لوت1.00 قبل عمليه الشراء واضغط انتر تظهر لى رساله enough is not mony 
كل الشركات واضحه فى التعامل الا الشركه ديه مناش عارف احسب قيمه النقطه بالنسبه للعقد على اى رقم عشرى يحسبوها لا اعرف؟* *
هل تحسب على اخر رقم عشرى من اقصى اليمين مثلا ام ماذا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *سؤال للاخت الكريمه الاستاذه رانيا فتحت حساب تجريبى للتدريب مع شركه fxcm 
> ولكن نظام حساب النقطه لديهم على العقود غريب جدا 
> يعنى معروف ان العقد اللوت الكبير النقطه به تساوى 10 دولار
> والعقد الصغير النقطه فيه تساوى 1 دولار والعقد المينى النقطه به تساوى 10 سنت 
> هذا ما تعلمناه ودرسناه 
> ولكن حدث الاتى 
> مثلا الشراء على زوج اليورو دولار سعر السوق للشراء 1.29885 
> السؤال هنا هذا رقم مكون من خمس ارقام عشريه  
> على اى رقم من الخمسه نحسب النقطه لان الموضوع دة محير جدا 
> ...

 
اهلا وسهلا اخي ياسر 
الشركة حاليا تستخدم نظام التسعير بخمس ارقام وهو نظام مطبق بعدة شركات تستخدم السبريد المتحرك , 
السبريد يحسب على الرقم العشري الثاني من اليمين , الرقم الاول يمثل جزء من نقطة بمعنى ان الشركة تعطيك التحركات الصغيرة باقل من نقطة مثل ارتفاع السعر نصف او ثلث نقطة , 
بخصوص الرافعة  هي 1:200 وليس 1:400 قد يكون هذا هو السبب في عدم قبول الصفقة  http://www.fxcm.co.uk/forex-margin-r...r-leverage.jsp 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ali1401

اشكركي على رحابه صدرك 
واعتذر على اساءه القول

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

*السلام عليكم  
اعلم انى اثقل عليكم بالاسئله وعلى الاخت رانيا جزاها الله كل الخير والبركه 
اثناء دراستى للتحليل الفنى لاحظت مصطلح pivot point وهى ما تعرف بالعربيه بنقطه الارتكاز
وطريقه حسابها هى الهاى +الو + الاغلاق /3
لحد كده تمام 
ولكنى وجدت مصطلح اخر اسمه midpoint وهى تعرف بالعربيه بنقطه الوسط او المنتصف 
وسؤالى ما فائده هذه النقطه وطريقه حسابها وما الفرق بينها وبين pivot point*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكركي على رحابه صدرك 
> واعتذر على اساءه القول

 ولايهمك اخي الكريم علي , 
حصل خير  
وارجو اذا لديك اى استفسارات اضافية الا تتردد في طرحها 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم  
> اعلم انى اثقل عليكم بالاسئله وعلى الاخت رانيا جزاها الله كل الخير والبركه 
> اثناء دراستى للتحليل الفنى لاحظت مصطلح pivot point وهى ما تعرف بالعربيه بنقطه الارتكاز
> وطريقه حسابها هى الهاى +الو + الاغلاق /3
> لحد كده تمام 
> ولكنى وجدت مصطلح اخر اسمه midpoint وهى تعرف بالعربيه بنقطه الوسط او المنتصف 
> وسؤالى ما فائده هذه النقطه وطريقه حسابها وما الفرق بينها وبين pivot point*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ولايهمك ابدا أخي ياسر وأهلا وسهلا بك دائما وبجميع أسئلتك  
الميد بوينت هي منطقة متوسطة بين مستويات البيفوت العادية  مثلا بين 
R1-R2 
او S1-S2 
وهكذا 
والفائدة منها كمستويات اضافية لمتابعة سلوك السعر عن قرب لانه احيانا يصعد السعر مثلا ويرتد قبل ان يصل الى مستوى المقاومة التالي 
غالبا يكون ارتد من مستوى الميدبوينت 
طريقة حسابها
Midpoint between R1 and R2 = R1 + (R2 — R1) / 2
Midpoint between Pivot Point and R1 = Pivot + (R1 — Pivot) / 2 
وهكذا طبق نفس المعادلة 
مرفق مؤشر يقوم بحساب البيفوت ونقاط الميدبوينت ويضعها على الشارت دون الحاجة لاجراء حسابات  :Good: 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alaa1

السلام عليكم  سمعنا كثيرا عن المؤشرات واصبح من الصعب حصرها جميعا
السؤال ما هي المؤشرات الأكثر استخداماً و نجاحاً مع الرابحون و الخبراء , هل 4 مؤشرات تفي بالغرض؟  وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  سمعنا كثيرا عن المؤشرات واصبح من الصعب حصرها جميعا
> السؤال ما هي المؤشرات الأكثر استخداماً و نجاحاً مع الرابحون و الخبراء , هل 4 مؤشرات تفي بالغرض؟  وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي علاء 
اوسع المؤشرات استخداما هى مؤشرات التشبع وتستخدم لتأكيد اتجاه الصفقة عندما تتوافق مع طريقة العمل التي يتم العمل بها
ايضا المتوسطات المتحركة تستخدم تقاطعتها للتأكيد  
تفضل هذا الرابط يحوي نبذة مختصرة عن كل مؤشر وكيفية استخدامه  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30 
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## alaa1

شكراً  :Ongue:   على الرد     :Good: وإلى الأمام دوماً بإذن الله :Good:

----------


## abuelbanat

سؤال استاذة رانيا  
الشراكة الجديدة مع شركة WM والبونص 20% كيف يتم حسابه 
هل لو اودعت 90,000 البونص يطلع 18000
وكيف اومتى اسحبهم
وهل الشركة الجديدة مضمونة لايداع مبلغ كذلك لاني اعمل منذ فترة مع إي سي إم وهما لان تم شراؤهم من بنك SWISSQuote ومفيش مشاكل معهام الا المصاريف الثابتة على تبييت الصفقة وعندهم فتوى شرعية بيها 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال استاذة رانيا  
> الشراكة الجديدة مع شركة WM والبونص 20% كيف يتم حسابه 
> هل لو اودعت 90,000 البونص يطلع 18000
> وكيف اومتى اسحبهم
> وهل الشركة الجديدة مضمونة لايداع مبلغ كذلك لاني اعمل منذ فترة مع إي سي إم وهما لان تم شراؤهم من بنك SWISSQuote ومفيش مشاكل معهام الا المصاريف الثابتة على تبييت الصفقة وعندهم فتوى شرعية بيها 
> وشكرا جزيلا

 اهلا وسهلا اخي العزيز أبو البنات وعذرا للتأخير بالرد  
نعم صحيح البونص 20% كل 1000$ لها بونص 200$  
يمكنك سحب الأرباح بأى وقت اما مبلغ البونص يجب التداول بعدد عقود معين قبل الحصول عليها بفترة 180 يوم ويمكنك الحصول على تفاصيل خاصة بها عن طريق مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي وان شاء الله يتم توضيح كل النقاط لك, 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## abo hamza

ياريت حد يفيدني بشرح لفائده ومخاطر زيادة الرافعه الماليه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ياريت حد يفيدني بشرح لفائده ومخاطر زيادة الرافعه الماليه

 تفضل اخي ابو حمزة هذا شرح للرافعة للتعريف بها  الرافعة 
فائدة زيادة الرافعة انها تجعل الهامش المتاح أكبر لانه كلما زادت الرافعة كلما نقص الهامش المحجوز , ويستفيد من ذلك من يعمل بالمضاعفات لانه يحتاج لهامش متاح اكبر كلما تعددت صفقاته , 
مخاطر زيادة الرافعة انها تتيح فتح عدد اكبر من العقود بنفس الوقت وهذا يشكل ثقل على الحساب ويهدد بمارجن كول اذا لم يتم التعامل باحترافية مع العقود المفتوحة .

----------


## abo hamza

> تفضل اخي ابو حمزة هذا شرح للرافعة للتعريف بها  الرافعة 
> فائدة زيادة الرافعة انها تجعل الهامش المتاح أكبر لانه كلما زادت الرافعة كلما نقص الهامش المحجوز , ويستفيد من ذلك من يعمل بالمضاعفات لانه يحتاج لهامش متاح اكبر كلما تعددت صفقاته , 
> مخاطر زيادة الرافعة انها تتيح فتح عدد اكبر من العقود بنفس الوقت وهذا يشكل ثقل على الحساب ويهدد بمارجن كول اذا لم يتم التعامل باحترافية مع العقود المفتوحة .

  مشكوره اختي الكريمه على سرعه الرد

----------


## heidar elselehdar

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اريد ان افتح حساب فى احد الشركات التى تتعامل مع المتداول العربى 
و اريد منكم النصيحة اى الشركات الثلاثة افضل لى حيث اننى اريد ان اتعامل مع الميتا تريدر فقط و ايضا انا اعيش فى الولايات المتحدة فهل هذا له اى تاثير حيث اننى اعرف ان قواعد التعامل تختلف فى الولايات المتحدة عن اوروبا و لكم منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> اريد ان افتح حساب فى احد الشركات التى تتعامل مع المتداول العربى 
> و اريد منكم النصيحة اى الشركات الثلاثة افضل لى حيث اننى اريد ان اتعامل مع الميتا تريدر فقط و ايضا انا اعيش فى الولايات المتحدة فهل هذا له اى تاثير حيث اننى اعرف ان قواعد التعامل تختلف فى الولايات المتحدة عن اوروبا و لكم منى جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخى الفاضل حيدر 
ارجو منك فضلا مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي / [email protected] 
وان شاء الله يتولى مختص الإتصال بك ومساعدتك في إختيار الشركة الأنسب لمتطلباتك , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## heidar elselehdar

اشكرك اخت رانيا

----------


## alaa1

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الإجابه  
أنا قرأت المؤشرات  بس قصدي  أفضل المؤشرات  للصفقات القصيرة اي اليومية و الأقل 
وشكرا 

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا اخي علاء 
> اوسع المؤشرات استخداما هى مؤشرات التشبع وتستخدم لتأكيد اتجاه الصفقة عندما تتوافق مع طريقة العمل التي يتم العمل بها
> ايضا المتوسطات المتحركة تستخدم تقاطعتها للتأكيد  
> تفضل هذا الرابط يحوي نبذة مختصرة عن كل مؤشر وكيفية استخدامه  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30 
> تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا على الإجابه  
> أنا قرأت المؤشرات  بس قصدي  أفضل المؤشرات  للصفقات القصيرة اي اليومية و الأقل 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عن نفسي استخدمها لتأكيد الإتجاه للصفقة ( stochastic - cci - macd -rsi ) عن طريق التشبعات والدايفرجنس
مثلا لدى صفقة شراء بناءا على اسباب كلاسيكية مثلا كسر ترند او نموذج انتظر وصول اى من هذه المؤشرات للتشبع لتاكيد الصفقة والدخول مع الاتجاه , 
تفضل هذا الموضوع خاص بالإستفادة من المؤشرات في الدايفرجنس   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134698.html 
اذا لديك اى استفسار اخر ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## zakariya2007

السلام عليكم 
اود  ان  اسال عن  الفرق بين الديمو و الحقيقي    
انا جربت إكسبيرت على  منصات  مختلفه  لكن  المشكل  انه نجح  لي في منصه واحده فقط  //instaforex//
  لمادا ينجح في هده  المنصه  دون سواها  هل هدا نصب  و إحتيال لجلب العملاء  ام ممكن  ان ينجح إكسبيرت عند وسيط دون غيره  
ولكم الشكر

----------


## zakariya2007

كما  اود ان  اسأل  عن السبريد الثابت  خصوصا  هل  هو  ثابت  دائما  حتى  اوقات التقارير و الاخبار  ام  ثابت فط  خلال فتره ركود السوق

----------


## alaa1

شكرا جزيلا على الرد   بارك الله فيك  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا على الإجابه  
> أنا قرأت المؤشرات  بس قصدي  أفضل المؤشرات  للصفقات القصيرة اي اليومية و الأقل 
> وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اود  ان  اسال عن  الفرق بين الديمو و الحقيقي    
> انا جربت إكسبيرت على  منصات  مختلفه  لكن  المشكل  انه نجح  لي في منصه واحده فقط  //instaforex//
>   لمادا ينجح في هده  المنصه  دون سواها  هل هدا نصب  و إحتيال لجلب العملاء  ام ممكن  ان ينجح إكسبيرت عند وسيط دون غيره  
> ولكم الشكر

  

> كما  اود ان  اسأل  عن السبريد الثابت  خصوصا  هل  هو  ثابت  دائما  حتى  اوقات التقارير و الاخبار  ام  ثابت فط  خلال فتره ركود السوق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الديمو هو حساب تجريبي تقدمه الشركة للعملءا لتجربة التداول لديها او لتجربة طريقة عمل خاصة بهم وهو حساب بمبلغ وهمي يعطيك فرصة للتداول بالسوق وباسعار حقيقية كانه حسابك الحقيقي , الحساب التجريبي لا يتم وضع راس مال به ولا يتم سحب ارباج منه في حال المكسب فهو للتجربة 
الحقيقي هو حسابك الشخصي الذي تضع به راس مالك وعندما تربح منه يمكنك سحب الارباح  
بخصوص الاكسبرت المفترض ان يعمل لدى جميع البروكرز على حد سواء وعموما انصحك بالاستفسار بقسم الاكسبرتات هم اكثر خبرة بهذه النقطة 
السبريد الثابت لا يتغير بجميع الاوقات

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا على الرد   بارك الله فيك

 العفو يااهلا وسهلا بك

----------


## mohcinex

بالنسبه لتوقيت البروكر كيف يمكنني  ان اعرف توقيت البروكر مقارنه مع التوقيت العالمي الموحد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بالنسبه لتوقيت البروكر كيف يمكنني  ان اعرف توقيت البروكر مقارنه مع التوقيت العالمي الموحد

 - الشركة / البروكر يذكر توقيت العمل بموقعه الرسمي 
- طريقة أبسط وأسرع من البحث عن طريق منصة الميتاتريدر شارت الساعة قارن توقيت الساعة الحالية على المنصة مع توقيت gmt /utc 
- اذا كانت منصة اخرى غير المتاتريدر ستجدها بالتول بار بأسفل المنصة غالبا ناحية اليسار

----------


## abo hamza

عذرا للاهميه  ختي رانيا او احد المشرفين ممكن كيفيه تغيير الباسورد في flash trader  ياريت لو صوره لشرح الطريقه وجازاكم الله الف خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك اخت رانيا

 العفو اخي حيدر يااهلا وسهلا بك   

> عذرا للاهميه  ختي رانيا او احد المشرفين ممكن كيفيه تغيير الباسورد في flash trader  ياريت لو صوره لشرح الطريقه وجازاكم الله الف خير

 عن طريق قائمة Help  ثم Change passward

----------


## abo hamza

> عن طريق قائمة Help  ثم Change passward

  مشكوره اخت رانيا بارك الله فيكي

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم ..  
توصيات الأعضاء تجئ بالأرقام مثلا : 1.5458 
ليس على دعم ولا مقاومة ومستحيل تكون فيبو ولا أليوت ...  
بحثت كثير عن سر هذه الأرقام لم أجد تفسير ..  
يارب تيسر أمر من دلني  دنيا وآخرة ..  
يار ب تسعده وتحفظ له كل من يحب ..  
 .. مبتدئ .. و" أفهم شوية " ...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ..  
> توصيات الأعضاء تجئ بالأرقام مثلا : 1.5458 
> ليس على دعم ولا مقاومة ومستحيل تكون فيبو ولا أليوت ...  
> بحثت كثير عن سر هذه الأرقام لم أجد تفسير ..  
> يارب تيسر أمر من دلني  دنيا وآخرة ..  
> يار ب تسعده وتحفظ له كل من يحب ..  
>  .. مبتدئ .. و" أفهم شوية " ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم كل عضو او صاحب توصية له اسلوب او طريقة عمل خاصة به يستخرج منها مناطق الدخول للصفقات بتوصياته
لا يشترط ان تكون هذه المستويات دعوم او فيبو واضح لكن المهم انها تأتي كإشارة بناءا على طريقة عمله

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي الكريم كل عضو او صاحب توصية له اسلوب او طريقة عمل خاصة به يستخرج منها مناطق الدخول للصفقات بتوصياته
> لا يشترط ان تكون هذه المستويات دعوم او فيبو واضح لكن المهم انها تأتي كإشارة بناءا على طريقة عمله

  
أشكرك ..
جيد .. هل لك إرشادي إلى ما ترينه مناسبا من وجهة نظرك  
أو أن تبعثيلي ملف وورد أي شي حول هذه الأرقام أو رابط  
وإذا لم يمكن ذلك عوضيني بالإجابة على هذا السؤال : 
فتحت مجلد تمبلت واكان كما يبدو بالصورة ..    
أين أضع هذه المؤشرات ..   
هل أضعها جميعا في :  
MetaTrader\experts\templates 
أو في  
MetaTrader\templates 
أو في 
MetaTrader\experts\indicators 
أو أن لكل واحد مسار ..  
يسر الله أمرك ..

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أشكرك ..
> جيد .. هل لك إرشادي إلى ما ترينه مناسبا من وجهة نظرك  
> أو أن تبعثيلي ملف وورد أي شي حول هذه الأرقام أو رابط  
> وإذا لم يمكن ذلك عوضيني بالإجابة على هذا السؤال : 
> فتحت مجلد تمبلت واكان كما يبدو بالصورة ..    
> أين أضع هذه المؤشرات ..   
> هل أضعها جميعا في :  
> MetaTrader\experts\templates 
> أو في  
> ...

 أخي سالم هذه المستويات لا يستطيع ارشادك اليها الا صاحب التوصية وليس احد غيره 
بخصوص الملفات تنقسم الى اثنين / أولا مؤشرات بإمتداد ex4  وتوضع بالملف MetaTrader\experts\indicators 
ثانيا تمبلت او قالب بامتداد tpl  توضع بالمسار MetaTrader\experts\templates

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> أخي سالم هذه المستويات لا يستطيع ارشادك اليها الا صاحب التوصية وليس احد غيره 
> بخصوص الملفات تنقسم الى اثنين / أولا مؤشرات بإمتداد ex4  وتوضع بالملف MetaTrader\experts\indicators 
> ثانيا تمبلت او قالب بامتداد tpl  توضع بالمسار MetaTrader\experts\templates

 
بارك الله فيك ولك ...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بارك الله فيك ولك ...

 
 وفيك بارك الله اخي سالم

----------


## blackc0de

كنت عايز أفتح حساب مع wwm يكون معلهوش عمولات في السحب والايداع ياريت لو حد عند خبرة في الموضوع ده يقوللي المفروض نوع الحساب يكون إيه دفتر توفير ولا حساب جاري و إيه الحد الادنى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كنت عايز أفتح حساب مع wwm يكون معلهوش عمولات في السحب والايداع ياريت لو حد عند خبرة في الموضوع ده يقوللي المفروض نوع الحساب يكون إيه دفتر توفير ولا حساب جاري و إيه الحد الادنى

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
- الإيداع عن طريق التخويل البنكي بغض النظر عن نوع الحساب توفير ام جاري يستلزم خصم مصاريف تحويل 
- الإيداع عن طريق البطاقة الإئتمانية لا يتم خصم عمولة تحويل عليه وهذه البطاقة يتم استخراجها على حسابك بالبنك من الجدير بالذكر ان بنوك ( بلوم - بي ان بي باريبا ) بمصر تسمح بتفعيل بطاقة ATM  المرتبطة بالحساب على الانترنت ويمكن استخدامها في الايداع والسحب بدون تحمل مصاريف تحويل  
- الشركة بصدد اصدار بطاقة تستخدم على ماكينات الصرف الألي ATM  تمنح لأصحاب الحسابات بشكل مجاني وتمكنهم من السحب من حسابتهم بشكل مباشر وسريع عن طريق اى ماكينة صراف ألي , 
للمزيد من المعلومات برجاء التواصل مع خدمة العملاء على البريد التالي   [email protected] 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## blackc0de

شكراً للمساعدة

----------


## ForexTrader1

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
أريد تحويل حسابى فى FXCM إلى حساب خالى من الفوائد الربويه 
كذلك أريد أن يكون الحساب تحت إشراف المتداول العربى فى حال حدوث أى مشكله لا قدر الله*

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ForexTrader1
					  السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
أريد تحويل حسابى فى FXCM إلى حساب خالى من الفوائد الربويه 
كذلك أريد أن يكون الحساب تحت إشراف المتداول العربى فى حال حدوث أى مشكله لا قدر الله   اعقتد ان عشان حسابك يكون خالى من الفوايد فمش هايكون مايكرو
لو عايز حسابك تحت اشراف المتداول ابعت طلب لخدمه العملاء و املا البيانات بتاع فتح الحساب 
لكن شخصيا انصحك بافكسول او wwm لان الاسبريد ثابت فيهم بعدي عن شطحات الاخبار و افتتاحات الاسواق*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
> أريد تحويل حسابى فى FXCM إلى حساب خالى من الفوائد الربويه 
> كذلك أريد أن يكون الحساب تحت إشراف المتداول العربى فى حال حدوث أى مشكله لا قدر الله*

 حياك الله أخي الفاضل  
لا يوجد مشكلة ان شاء الله برجاء مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي بعلى البريد التالي   [email protected] 
وان شاء الله يتولى مختص مساعدتك بنقل الحساب وتقديم طلب الغاء الفوائد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس 4

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي هوا هل شمعة تسريع القمم شمعه عاكسه للأتجاه او مكمله للأتجاه ؟ 
هناك مواضيع تقول انها عاكسه وهناك مواضيع اخرى تقول انها مكمله 
ارجو افادتي وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤالي هوا هل شمعة تسريع القمم شمعه عاكسه للأتجاه او مكمله للأتجاه ؟ 
> هناك مواضيع تقول انها عاكسه وهناك مواضيع اخرى تقول انها مكمله 
> ارجو افادتي وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ارفاق اسمها باللغة الإنجليزية لان المسميات العربية تختلف

----------


## abo akram

اريد ان اعرف كيف ترفق كشف حساب ديمو من الميتا تريدر وارفقه في مشاركتي يظهر فيه تفاصيل الصفقات والربح والخسارة والرصيد السابق والحالي مشكوريين

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اريد ان اعرف كيف ترفق كشف حساب ديمو من الميتا تريدر وارفقه في مشاركتي يظهر فيه تفاصيل الصفقات والربح والخسارة والرصيد السابق والحالي مشكوريين

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طريقة استخراج تقرير للميتاتريدر    
بعدها سيخرج التقرير على شكل صفحة HTML  يمكنك تصويرها ببرنامج Snagit

----------


## alaa1

:A006: 
السلام عليكم 
شكرا للاخت رانيا على إجاباتها
وان شاء الله ما نكون كثرنا الاسئلة (تحملينا شوي) حتى ننتقل من مستوى المبتدئين الى المستوى الاعلى بالتدريج ان شاء الله
عندي بعض الاسئلة و الملاحظات و ارجو تصحيحها 
الاحظ في رسم الشارت بيني وبين بعض الاخوة اختلافات ونطلب التأكد من بعض المعلومات عندي نقطة الارتكاز = أعلى مستوى وصل اليه السعر + أقل سعر وصل الية السعر /2
الدعم الاول =2× نقطة الارتكاز-أعلى مستوى وصل إليه السعر
المقاومة الاولى =2× نقطة الارتكاز- أقل مستوى وصل الية السعر
ممكن شرح مؤشر (مايسمى بالعربي) الخطوط دائرية  لوضع درجات 360 و 180 و 90 و 45 بالطول و العرض
و شرح رسم مؤشر الجان
أرفقت 4 صور عن بعض رسومات لتصحيح الأخطاء
وشكرا  :A011:

----------


## abo akram

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> طريقة استخراج تقرير للميتاتريدر    
> بعدها سيخرج التقرير على شكل صفحة HTML  يمكنك تصويرها ببرنامج Snagit

 كل الشكر لك اختي رانيا  والحقيقة اهنيك على هذا النشاط المتميز 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ومن تقدم الى تقدم شكرا مرة تانية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كل الشكر لك اختي رانيا  والحقيقة اهنيك على هذا النشاط المتميز 
> وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ومن تقدم الى تقدم شكرا مرة تانية

 ربنا يكرمك ويعزك .  
أشكرك اخي ابو أكرم  
أسأل الله ان نكون دائما عند حسن الظن 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا للاخت رانيا على إجاباتها
> وان شاء الله ما نكون كثرنا الاسئلة (تحملينا شوي) حتى ننتقل من مستوى المبتدئين الى المستوى الاعلى بالتدريج ان شاء الله
> عندي بعض الاسئلة و الملاحظات و ارجو تصحيحها  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك اخي علاء وبجميع الاستفسارات   
> الاحظ في رسم الشارت بيني وبين بعض الاخوة اختلافات  *قد ترجع الاختلاافات لاستخدام منصة مختلفة بتوقيت مختلف , اكثر منصة مستخدمة هى التريد - ويندسور*  
>  ونطلب التأكد من بعض المعلومات عندي نقطة الارتكاز = أعلى مستوى وصل اليه السعر + أقل سعر وصل الية السعر /2
> الدعم الاول =2× نقطة الارتكاز-أعلى مستوى وصل إليه السعر
> المقاومة الاولى =2× نقطة الارتكاز- أقل مستوى وصل الية السعر  *معادلة البيفوت/ 
> ...

 الرد بالاقتباس

----------


## alaa1

شكرا على الشرح  :Thumb: 
سوف ابحث عن  حمادة بس اذا وضعتها بمواضيع خطأ مادخلني :Wink Smile:  انقلوها للأخ/ حمادة  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## amrgamal

*السلام عليكم  
لقد وصلني ميل من المنتدييطلب مني الاوراق الثبوتيه لتمويل الحساب في شركه  
WorldWideMarkets Ltd.
وقد ارسلت الاوراق فهل هذا الميل خاص بعرض البونص المقدم من الشركه 
نص الميل 
عميلنا العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 تحية طيبه وبعد ,,, 
لقد تم فتح حساب لكم ويمكنكم الآن التحويل إلى حسابكم في الشركة 
علما بأن بيانات الحساب كالتالي: 
منصة التداول : Flash Trader 
رقم الحساب: WWA016582  
لاستكمال إجراءات فتح الحساب برجاء مراسلتنا بالأوراق الثبوتيه التالية : 
1 – إثبات هوية، تكون حكومية تابعة لبلد الإقامة.
2 - إثبات سكن ، يكون إما فاتورة أو كشف حساب بنكي أو عقد إيجار ، ويجب أن يظهر عليه عنوان السكن أو صندوق البريد
     كما يرجى مراعاة أن إثبات السكن المرسلة يكون لمكان الإقامة ولا تتجاوز مدته الستة أشهر .  
علما بأن تفاصيل التمويل كالاتى :  
معلومات بنك المستفيد: 
أسم البنك:
Scotiabank (British Virgin Islands) Limited 
عنوان البنك:
  Tortola, British Virgin Islands 
سويفت كود:
NOSCVGVG 
معلومات حساب المستفيد: 
رقم الحساب :
5001865 
اسم المستفيد:
WorldWideMarkets Ltd. 
عنوان المستفيد:
Tortola, British Virgin Islands 
في حالة طلب منكم البنك معلومات عن بنك وسيط يمكنكم تزويده بالبيانات التالية : 
اسم البنك:
JPMorgan Chase Bank, N.A. 
عنوان البنك:
  New York, N.Y. 10019 
سويفت كود:
CHASUS33 
:ABA
021000021 
الرجاء الإشارة إلى رقم حسابك في الشركة في تفاصيل التحويل 
مع العلم أيضا انه هناك مصاريف دوليه خاصة بالبنك الامريكى تتراوح قيمتها مابين 15-40 $. 
كما يمكنك التحويل عن طريق الفيزا من خلال الرابط التالي :  http://www.worldwidemarkets.com/wwm/...uraccount.aspx 
-----------
يسعدنا دائما الرد على استفساراتكم فضلا لا تتردد في مراسلتنا الأن
تقبل تحيات قسم خدمة العملاء 
للتواصل معنا مباشرة
المساعدة الحية Livechat
إيميل: [email protected]
ت:+2-02-33362838
ف:+2-02-33362838-111 www.arabictrader.com    *

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*السلام عليكم 
ازي حضرتك يا استاذة رانيا؟ 
عندي مشكلة بتحصل سعات و نفسي اعرف سببها 
سعات لما اكون منزل ويندوز جديد و لما اجي اسطب الميتاتريدر و بدخل بينانات فتح الحساب عادي و بعد كدا بيعمل سكان للسيفرف و لما بدوس نيكست مبيطلعليش لا يوزر ولا باس
يا تري ايه سبب المشكلة دي؟*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم  
> لقد وصلني ميل من المنتدييطلب مني الاوراق الثبوتيه لتمويل الحساب في شركه  
> WorldWideMarkets Ltd.
> وقد ارسلت الاوراق فهل هذا الميل خاص بعرض البونص المقدم من الشركه 
> نص الميل 
> عميلنا العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
>  تحية طيبه وبعد ,,, 
> لقد تم فتح حساب لكم ويمكنكم الآن التحويل إلى حسابكم في الشركة 
> ...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اهلا وسهلا أخي عمرو 
نعم هى رسالة طبيعية والبيانات الواردة صحيحة ان شاء الله  طالما حضرتك قدمت طلب مسبق بفتح حساب للاشتراك بالبونص المجاني بدون إيداع , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم 
> ازي حضرتك يا استاذة رانيا؟ 
> عندي مشكلة بتحصل سعات و نفسي اعرف سببها 
> سعات لما اكون منزل ويندوز جديد و لما اجي اسطب الميتاتريدر و بدخل بينانات فتح الحساب عادي و بعد كدا بيعمل سكان للسيفرف و لما بدوس نيكست مبيطلعليش لا يوزر ولا باس
> يا تري ايه سبب المشكلة دي؟*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا د.أحمد 
ده عادة بيكون بسبب مشكلة في سيرفر الشركة غالبا بيكون متوقف لفترة قليلة ثم يعود للعمل مرة اخرى بشكل طبيعي 
يمكن في هذه الحالة اللجوء مباشرة الى موقع الشركة وفتح الحساب منها ,  
من الجدير بالذكر ان بعض الشركات مثل افكسول اغلقت امكانية فتح الحساب من المنصة مباشرة واقتصرت على موقع الشركة فقط , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## قاهر النت

ماهي أفضل طريقة لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  
وكيفية رسم الترند مع اتجاهه " كيف اعرف الإتجاه لو كان ناول في فريم الساعة وصاعد على فريم اليوم مثلا؟"  
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا د.أحمد 
ده عادة بيكون بسبب مشكلة في سيرفر الشركة غالبا بيكون متوقف لفترة قليلة ثم يعود للعمل مرة اخرى بشكل طبيعي 
يمكن في هذه الحالة اللجوء مباشرة الى موقع الشركة وفتح الحساب منها ,  
من الجدير بالذكر ان بعض الشركات مثل افكسول اغلقت امكانية فتح الحساب من المنصة مباشرة واقتصرت على موقع الشركة فقط , 
تحياتي وتقديري   شكرا جزيلا ليكي استاذة رانيا علي التوضيح*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ماهي أفضل طريقة لتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  
> وكيفية رسم الترند مع اتجاهه " كيف اعرف الإتجاه لو كان ناول في فريم الساعة وصاعد على فريم اليوم مثلا؟"  
> جزاكم الله كل خير

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي قاخر النت 
رجاء الإطلاع على الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * 
> شكرا جزيلا ليكي استاذة رانيا علي التوضيح*

 لا شكر أبدا على واجب د.أحمد 
يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما

----------


## alaa1

صباح الخير :Asvc: 
سؤال بسيط
أنا أفتح برنامج MT4 على جهازين  مرة في المنزل و مرة في المكتب السؤال
اعمل الاعدادات و الفريمات و  تقسيمات و كل شي  على البرنامج في المنزل  أريد نفس الإعدادات تظهر في المكتب عند فتح البرنامج هل هذا ممكن  
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> صباح الخير
> سؤال بسيط
> أنا أفتح برنامج MT4 على جهازين  مرة في المنزل و مرة في المكتب السؤال
> اعمل الاعدادات و الفريمات و  تقسيمات و كل شي  على البرنامج في المنزل  أريد نفس الإعدادات تظهر في المكتب عند فتح البرنامج هل هذا ممكن  
> وشكرا

 صباح النور  
هلا اخي علاء 
 عليك بخطوتين / 
الاولى حفظ الشارت على قالب ونقله معك الى العمل وتركيبه على البرنامج هناك لينقل لك تحليلك على الشارت  
الثاني / حفظ نسخة من البروفايل بعد ترتيب النوافذ والشارتات كما ترغب ,.   
 يتم اضافة كل من القالب والبروفايل  بالامتداد التالي  
C:\Program Files\ MetaTrader 4 
داخل هذه المجلدات

----------


## alaa1

شكرا على الإجابة

----------


## Mazyado0on

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وجزاكم الله خير  
اللي يقدر يقولي حل للمشكلة اللي عندي 
عند اغلاق السوق ,, تتكون شمعة في يوم السبت صغيرة كانه السوق مفتوح مادري شنو السبب !!! 
انا استخدم AFB  ,, ولكن امس جربت انزل FXCM ونفس الشي ونفس المشكلة !!! 
السؤال الثاني ,, طبعا في اختلاف في المنصات واغلاق الشموع خاصة الاربع ساعات وايضا بعض الاختلاف في الساعة واليوم عندي عن المنصات الاخرى ,, ماهي افضل منصة اتداول عليها يكون اغلب المضاربين يتداولون عليها ؟؟؟ 
يعني مو انا اضارب بروحي على شموع وخطوط ترند تكون تختلف عن الناس اللي تضارب مع بعض ^_^ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر ,, وهذه صورتين عن اللي اقصد في يوم السبت والشمعات المفتوحة !!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> وجزاكم الله خير  
> اللي يقدر يقولي حل للمشكلة اللي عندي 
> عند اغلاق السوق ,, تتكون شمعة في يوم السبت صغيرة كانه السوق مفتوح مادري شنو السبب !!! 
> انا استخدم AFB  ,, ولكن امس جربت انزل FXCM ونفس الشي ونفس المشكلة !!! 
> السؤال الثاني ,, طبعا في اختلاف في المنصات واغلاق الشموع خاصة الاربع ساعات وايضا بعض الاختلاف في الساعة واليوم عندي عن المنصات الاخرى ,, ماهي افضل منصة اتداول عليها يكون اغلب المضاربين يتداولون عليها ؟؟؟ 
> يعني مو انا اضارب بروحي على شموع وخطوط ترند تكون تختلف عن الناس اللي تضارب مع بعض ^_^ 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ,, وهذه صورتين عن اللي اقصد في يوم السبت والشمعات المفتوحة !!

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
- تكون شمعة صغيرة يوم الأجازة لايوجد فيها أى مشكلة يمكنك تجاهلها وهى بكل الاحوال صغيرة الحجم جدا والاعتماد على اغلاق الجمعة , 
- ابرز منصات الميتاتريدر المستخدمة بشكل موسع من الغالبية ( Altrade- windsor-fxdd) 
تحياتي وتقديري
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Mazyado0on

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله اخي الكريم 
> - تكون شمعة صغيرة يوم الأجازة لايوجد فيها أى مشكلة يمكنك تجاهلها وهى بكل الاحوال صغيرة الحجم جدا والاعتماد على اغلاق الجمعة , 
> - ابرز منصات الميتاتريدر المستخدمة بشكل موسع من الغالبية ( Altrade- windsor-fxdd) 
> تحياتي وتقديري
> تحياتي وتقديري

 *شكرا لكي اختي رانيا ,, وبارك الله فيج*

----------


## alaa1

السلام عليكم  :Asvc: 
كيف حالك (((رانيا))
طلباتي غريبة و عجيبة :Sm96:  طولي بالك معنا شوي :Hands:  
نريد تعلم صناعة الاكسبرت  من الصفر الى ...........
من اين ابدأ  :Emoticon1:  لاني  :Wacko:  :Bomb:  من كثرة المواضيع بالمنتدى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> كيف حالك (((رانيا))
> طلباتي غريبة و عجيبة طولي بالك معنا شوي 
> نريد تعلم صناعة الاكسبرت  من الصفر الى ...........
> من اين ابدأ  لاني  من كثرة المواضيع بالمنتدى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا اخي علاء ولايهمك تفصل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t93679.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40966.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alaa1

شكرا على الاجابة 
البرنامج عم يغلق لوحده عند تشغيل أي إكسبرت
لماذا
وشكرا

----------


## nabeelg

الست رانيا ارجو ان تكوني باحسن حال.
السؤال:
اليس الزوج   Eur/USD مرتبط بالزوج  GBP/USD يعني يطلعوا سوية و ينزلوا سوية  ؟  طيب في كثير من الحالات هناك اختلاف في التحليل الفني يعني كأن احدهم ينوي الصعود و الاخر النزول, فاين الحقيقة ؟
السؤال الاخر - ولعله الاصعب - اين نجد تحليلاتك اليومية فقد صرنا نبحث عنك بين صفحة واخرى ؟
مع الشكر الجزيل.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا على الاجابة 
> البرنامج عم يغلق لوحده عند تشغيل أي إكسبرت
> لماذا
> وشكرا

 رجاء اضافة الاستفسار بقسم الاكسبرتات لخبرتهم بهذه الأمور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الست رانيا ارجو ان تكوني باحسن حال.
> السؤال:
> اليس الزوج   Eur/USD مرتبط بالزوج  GBP/USD يعني يطلعوا سوية و ينزلوا سوية  ؟  طيب في كثير من الحالات هناك اختلاف في التحليل الفني يعني كأن احدهم ينوي الصعود و الاخر النزول, فاين الحقيقة ؟
> السؤال الاخر - ولعله الاصعب - اين نجد تحليلاتك اليومية فقد صرنا نبحث عنك بين صفحة واخرى ؟
> مع الشكر الجزيل.

  ياهلا اخي نبيل
الحمد لله تمام , شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك وسؤالك 
- بعض الأزواج يوجد بينها توافق بالحركة الى حد كبير كما تفضلت نجد صعود متوافق او هبوط متوافق لكن لا يوجد زوج مرتبط بأخر بنسبة 100% يجب ان تتعامل مع كل زوج حسب معطياته على الشارت فقط , مثلا احيانا يكون الباوند وضعه أفضل من اليورو فتجد اليورو يهبط بقوة امام الدولار لكن الباوند اكثر صمودا وان لم يصعد يدخل في تذبذب وهكذا , 
- تحليلاتي ان شاء الله سوف تعود بشكل أكثر إحترافية وسوف تبدأ بإذن الله مع بداية الأسبوع القادم , 
شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك الدائم وعذرا للتقصير , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alaa1

> رجاء اضافة الاستفسار بقسم الاكسبرتات لخبرتهم بهذه الأمور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html

 شكرا تم  حل المشكله من قبل المختصين

----------


## Egypt1409

السلام عليكم ....
انا لسه جديد في الفوركس , و كنت كسبت حساب بونص 25 , و كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة , ذاكرت في الكتاب شويه و بدأت احقق ارباح , فرحت , بطلت مذاكرة و دخلت صفقات من غير سبب , كسبت بالحظ , و لما كملت بنفس الاسلوب , خسرت كل حاجه , , ,
انا اتعلمت من اخطائي و ناوي اتعلم من الاول , هل اكتفي الكتاب في الفترة دي ؟ ولا تنصحوني بحاجه تانيه معاه ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ....
> انا لسه جديد في الفوركس , و كنت كسبت حساب بونص 25 , و كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة , ذاكرت في الكتاب شويه و بدأت احقق ارباح , فرحت , بطلت مذاكرة و دخلت صفقات من غير سبب , كسبت بالحظ , و لما كملت بنفس الاسلوب , خسرت كل حاجه , , ,
> انا اتعلمت من اخطائي و ناوي اتعلم من الاول , هل اكتفي الكتاب في الفترة دي ؟ ولا تنصحوني بحاجه تانيه معاه ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كمل بالكتاب مبدئيا حتى يكون لديك اساس علمي جيد وبعدها تبدأ الإضافة اليه وانصحك بعده بهذا الكورس  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t135065.html 
قم بتحميل الملف بالمرفقات واختار سيرفر Fileserve

----------


## Egypt1409

شكرا على الرد , و ان شاء الله اقدر اخلص الكتاب بسرعه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة 
عندي استفسار 
1- من اجل سحب الاموال من شركات الوساطة وهي كم المبلغ الذي استطيع سحبة من الشركة هل استطيع سحب مليون دولار خلال سحبة واحدة .
2- شركات الوساطة المرخصة .
3- هل استطيع كسب يوميا 20 نقطة فقط ( اريد استراتيجية ممتازه ) .
4- يوجد موقع مسار فوركس يقدم توصيات هل ينصح به . 
الرجاء الافادة وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة   *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> عندي استفسار   اهلا وسهلا بك ,وبجميع إستفساراتك   
> 1- من اجل سحب الاموال من شركات الوساطة وهي كم المبلغ الذي استطيع سحبة من الشركة هل استطيع سحب مليون دولار خلال سحبة واحدة .  *نعم طالما لديك رصيد بالشركة يمكنك سحبه بأى وقت , الأهم ان تكون قوانين بلدك تسمح بإستقبال هذا الحجم من الأموال* 
> 2- شركات الوساطة المرخصة . *كثيرة منها المسجل بأمريكا NFA , وبريطانيا FSA  من اقوى الهيئات الرقابية وقوانينها أكثر مرونة من NFA  تسمح بالهيدج والرافعة الكبيرة  
> أشهر الشركات المسجلة بهما على المستوى العالمي والعربي  مثل افكسول وFXCM  ,*  قائمة الشركات المسجلة ب FSA  *للتعرف اكثر على الهيئات الرقابية /*  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/42  كيف تختار شركة وساطة   
> 3- هل استطيع كسب يوميا 20 نقطة فقط ( اريد استراتيجية ممتازه ) .  *نعم ممكن أهم شىء ان تختار طريقة العمل المناسبة لك ولوقتك*   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125592.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t135576.html  *يمكنك ايضا البحث اكثر بقسم ارشيف الاستراتيجيات* 
> 4- يوجد موقع مسار فوركس يقدم توصيات هل ينصح به .  *لم أجربه بشكل شخصي ,* 
> الرجاء الافادة وشكرا

 الاجابة بالاقتباس

----------


## الطائر الناري

السلام عليكم  
عندي مشكلة في الميتا تريدر ما يفتح الا بـ run as administrator  
و الحل ياشباب ............................؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> عندي مشكلة في الميتا تريدر ما يفتح الا بـ run as administrator  
> و الحل ياشباب ............................؟؟

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل جربت ازالته وإعادة تثبيته مرة اخرى ؟ 
قد يكون حدث خلل بملفات البرنامج المثبتة على الجهاز

----------


## الطائر الناري

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل جربت ازالته وإعادة تثبيته مرة اخرى ؟ 
> قد يكون حدث خلل بملفات البرنامج المثبتة على الجهاز

 نعم جربت اختي رانيا 
و راح كل شغلي على الشارتات  :Frown:  و لاتزال المشكلة موجودة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> نعم جربت اختي رانيا 
> و راح كل شغلي على الشارتات  و لاتزال المشكلة موجودة

 طيب أستأذنك بنقل المشكلة للعام حتى يشاركنا الإخوة بالحل  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الطائر الناري

> طيب أستأذنك بنقل المشكلة للعام حتى يشاركنا الإخوة بالحل  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 تسلمي كثير ماقصرتي اختي رانيا

----------


## dr.sheta

السلام عليكم  
فى البداية أشكر الاخت رانيا على مجهودها وعطائها الدائم معنا فى المتداول ...جزاكى الله خيراا  
سؤالى عايز أعرف توقيتات المنصات المختلفة بالنسبة لجرينتش سواء كان ويندسور أو فكسول أو فكسم .

----------


## الطائر الناري

> طيب أستأذنك بنقل المشكلة للعام حتى يشاركنا الإخوة بالحل  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 اختي رانيا بحثت عن المشكلة في القسم العام و ما لقيتها  ..... اعطيني خبر اذا احد وضع الحل لا هنتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اختي رانيا بحثت عن المشكلة في القسم العام و ما لقيتها  ..... اعطيني خبر اذا احد وضع الحل لا هنتي

 للاسف لم يتفاعل احد مع الموضوع يمكن ان ندخل ونعمل رفع له لمشاهدته\
وهذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t138979.html#post2334185

----------


## الطائر الناري

> للاسف لم يتفاعل احد مع الموضوع يمكن ان ندخل ونعمل رفع له لمشاهدته\
> وهذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t138979.html#post2334185

 مشكورة كثييير اختي رانيا ماقصرتي  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
و ننتظر رد من الاعضاء

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> فى البداية أشكر الاخت رانيا على مجهودها وعطائها الدائم معنا فى المتداول ...جزاكى الله خيراا  
> سؤالى عايز أعرف توقيتات المنصات المختلفة بالنسبة لجرينتش سواء كان ويندسور أو فكسول أو فكسم .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يااهلا وسهلا دكتور 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك بارك الله فيك , 
- ويندسور = GMT+2 
- FXCM=  حسب معلوماتي توافق توقيت جرينتش رجاء التأكد 
- FXSOL : GMT-5

----------


## dr.sheta

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> يااهلا وسهلا دكتور 
> شكرا جزيلا لذوقك بارك الله فيك , 
> - ويندسور = GMT+2 
> - FXCM=  حسب معلوماتي توافق توقيت جرينتش رجاء التأكد 
> - FXSOL : GMT-5

  
جزاك الله خيراا أخت رانيا

----------


## AMADO FLSTS

السلام عليكم 
هل يجوز في الاوراق الثبوتية ارسال ايصال مثبت به العنوان ولاكن ليس باسمي مع العلم اني سارسل عقد زواج يحمل اسمي بنفس العنوان لشركة الوساطة و هل تقبل شركة الوساطة اثبات من ادارة المجمع السكني الذي اقطن به و يحمل كل شئ عن العنوان و هو يعتبر من جهة ماليزية حكومية 
ارجو الافادة و مع الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> هل يجوز في الاوراق الثبوتية ارسال ايصال مثبت به العنوان ولاكن ليس باسمي مع العلم اني سارسل عقد زواج يحمل اسمي بنفس العنوان لشركة الوساطة و هل تقبل شركة الوساطة اثبات من ادارة المجمع السكني الذي اقطن به و يحمل كل شئ عن العنوان و هو يعتبر من جهة ماليزية حكومية 
> ارجو الافادة و مع الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم   
غالبا الشركة لا تقبل اثبات سكن لا يحتوي على اسم العميل لكن قد تقبل عقد الزواج كإثبات سكن بدلا من الإيصال ان شاء الله  
بخصوص الإثبات من المجمع السكني ان شاء الله ايضا مقبول ولا يوجد مشكلة , 
وأنصحك بمراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي / [email protected] 
ومراجعتهم بهذا الخصوص لأنهم القسم المختص بذلك ., 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## AMADO FLSTS

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله اخي الكريم   
> غالبا الشركة لا تقبل اثبات سكن لا يحتوي على اسم العميل لكن قد تقبل عقد الزواج كإثبات سكن بدلا من الإيصال ان شاء الله  
> بخصوص الإثبات من المجمع السكني ان شاء الله ايضا مقبول ولا يوجد مشكلة , 
> وأنصحك بمراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي / [email protected] 
> ومراجعتهم بهذا الخصوص لأنهم القسم المختص بذلك ., 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا استاذة رانيا

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*استاذة رانيا اخبار حضرتك ايه؟
 عندي استفسار صغير
دلوقتي هوا انا ممكن و انا بعمل باك تيست اوقفه و اقفل الجهاز و افتحه تاني و اكمل من نفس النقطة اللي وصلتلها؟
لاني لما بعمل بام تيست و بعد ما اعمله pause  لو قفلت الجهاز او الميتاتريدر و فتحته تاني بيرجع يبدأ من الاول؟*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *استاذة رانيا اخبار حضرتك ايه؟
>  عندي استفسار صغير
> دلوقتي هوا انا ممكن و انا بعمل باك تيست اوقفه و اقفل الجهاز و افتحه تاني و اكمل من نفس النقطة اللي وصلتلها؟
> لاني لما بعمل بام تيست و بعد ما اعمله pause  لو قفلت الجهاز او الميتاتريدر و فتحته تاني بيرجع يبدأ من الاول؟*

 
اهلا وسهلا د/أحمد  
حسب معلوماتي الشخصية ان استخدام خاصية التوقف والإستكمال يشترط بقاء المنصة مفتوحة واذا تم الإغلاق يجب الإعادة من البداية بالتالي مايحدث معك طبيعي , 
للتأكد أنصحك بإضافة الإستفسار بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات لانهم مهتمين أكثر بعمليات الباك تيست ولديهم خبرة أكثر بها 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					    
اهلا وسهلا د/أحمد  
حسب معلوماتي الشخصية ان استخدام خاصية التوقف والإستكمال يشترط بقاء المنصة مفتوحة واذا تم الإغلاق يجب الإعادة من البداية بالتالي مايحدث معك طبيعي , 
للتأكد أنصحك بإضافة الإستفسار بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات لانهم مهتمين أكثر بعمليات الباك تيست ولديهم خبرة أكثر بها 
تحياتي وتقديري   شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا و ان شاء الله هطرح استفساري هناك*

----------


## mecko

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل سؤالي حابب اشكر صاحب الموضوع اللي حاسس انه انسان كويس وذو خبره ودليلي هو استمراريه اجابات الاسئله وطول فتره الموضوع 
عندي استفسارات كتير وتقريبا هأكثر الاسئله فياريت سعه صدركم تتحملني، لإني تقريبا لم اكمل اسبوعي الاول في فهم وتعلم الفوركس 
مقدمه بسيطه 
استراتجيتي او هدفي بسيط، المتاجره بمبلغ قليل ومضاعفة لأصل لمبلغ اخد ارباحه لفتره معينه ممكن تمتد سنتين او تلاته 
تعلمت ان المارجن 1:100 = 100$ لكل 1$ في حسابي وهذا يعني لو كان في حسابي 100$=10.000$ متضمن المارجن 
سمعت في درس "مشروح على حساب ديمو" ان النقطه = 10 دولار لكن لشئ اسمه اللوت، وتقريبا كل واحد لوت = 100.000 دولار
اسئلتي:
كيف تحسب النقطه ومتى ترتفع او تنخفض قيمه النقطه 
ولو بدات بـ مبلغ بسيط 100 دولار، مستعينا بالمارجن، واستطعت تحقيق 10 نقاط يوميا "انا افرض هنا" فماذا سيكون صافي الربح؟
ولو بدات بنفس المبلغ بدون المارجن، هل استطيع فعل هذا، وماهي القيمه الماليه بالدولار للـ 10 نقطات التي افترض اني اربحها يوميا
-
ملحوظه: "اي خطاء في ماورد من معلومات خلال المقدمه التي بنيت عليها اسئلتي اتوسل إليكم تصحيحها وشاكر سعة صدركم"*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قبل سؤالي حابب اشكر صاحب الموضوع اللي حاسس انه انسان كويس وذو خبره ودليلي هو استمراريه اجابات الاسئله وطول فتره الموضوع 
> عندي استفسارات كتير وتقريبا هأكثر الاسئله فياريت سعه صدركم تتحملني، لإني تقريبا لم اكمل اسبوعي الاول في فهم وتعلم الفوركس 
> مقدمه بسيطه 
> استراتجيتي او هدفي بسيط، المتاجره بمبلغ قليل ومضاعفة لأصل لمبلغ اخد ارباحه لفتره معينه ممكن تمتد سنتين او تلاته 
> تعلمت ان المارجن 1:100 = 100$ لكل 1$ في حسابي وهذا يعني لو كان في حسابي 100$=10.000$ متضمن المارجن 
> سمعت في درس "مشروح على حساب ديمو" ان النقطه = 10 دولار لكن لشئ اسمه اللوت، وتقريبا كل واحد لوت = 100.000 دولار
> اسئلتي:
> كيف تحسب النقطه ومتى ترتفع او تنخفض قيمه النقطه 
> ...

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك معنا بالمتداول العربي  
بداية بما إنك حديث العهد بالمجال أنصحك بالبدء بهذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
الرافعة هى خدمة تقدمها لك شركات الوساطة حتى تتمكن من التداول بهذا السوق الذي يصل حجم التداول فيه الى مليارات الدولارات ,  
الرافعة تبدأ من 1:50 وتصل حتى 1:500 بالشركات المحترمة , 
للإيضاح الرافعة تمكنك بالتداول 100 ضعف حجم عقدك بالسوق لكن بحسابك يظل المبلغ الأصلى الذي وضعته وهو ال100 دولار مثلا .
للمزيد من المعلومات عن الرافعة / *هنا * *كيف تحسب النقطه ومتى ترتفع او تنخفض قيمه النقطه 
قيمة النقطة تعتمد على حجم العقد المستخدم , العقد الميكرو = النقطة 10 سنت 
العقد الميني = النقطة 1 دولار
العقد الستاندر = النقطة 10 دولار 
طبعا يتم اختيار العقد بما يتناسب مع حجم الحساب , 
100$ لا يمكن استخدام حجم عقد معها اكثر من ميكرو ,. 
- صافي الربح = 10 نقاط * 20 يوم تداول بالشهر = 200 نقطة *10 سنت = 20$ 
- لايمكن العمل بدون مارجن الا للمبالغ الضخمة تتعدى  100 ألف دولار ,. 
تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## mecko

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك معنا بالمتداول العربي  
> بداية بما إنك حديث العهد بالمجال أنصحك بالبدء بهذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
> الرافعة هى خدمة تقدمها لك شركات الوساطة حتى تتمكن من التداول بهذا السوق الذي يصل حجم التداول فيه الى مليارات الدولارات ,  
> الرافعة تبدأ من 1:50 وتصل حتى 1:500 بالشركات المحترمة , 
> للإيضاح الرافعة تمكنك بالتداول 100 ضعف حجم عقدك بالسوق لكن بحسابك يظل المبلغ الأصلى الذي وضعته وهو ال100 دولار مثلا .
> للمزيد من المعلومات عن الرافعة / *هنا * *كيف تحسب النقطه ومتى ترتفع او تنخفض قيمه النقطه 
> قيمة النقطة تعتمد على حجم العقد المستخدم , العقد الميكرو = النقطة 10 سنت 
> العقد الميني = النقطة 1 دولار
> ...

 شكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات القيمه جدا بالنسبالي
وبالفعل اطلعت بسرعه على قسم مدرسة الفوركس، لكن نظرا لكثره المعلومات فضلت التوجه لدروس الفيديو
وترحيبك شجعني لطرح المزيد من الاسئله واسف على كثرتها برغم تفاهتها
-
اتبع طريقه بسيطه في المضاربه وفتح واغلاق العقود .. وهي انتظار اعلى سعر لأي زوج في 5 دقائق ثم اقوم بالبيع في انتظار هبوط الزوج في الـ5 دقائق القادمين
وافعل العكس عند الشراء، انتظر اقل سعر في الـ5 دقائق الاخيره واقوم بالشراء ثم البيع بعد 5 دقائق، وحققت لي هذه الطريقه إلى وقت كتابه الرد ما 356 دولار
لا اعرف حجم قيمة كل عقد، لكن كان معي على الحساب الديمو "5.000.000 خمسة مليون دولار" وبعد تجربة هذه الطريقه اصبح لدي 5.000.356 دولار
وهذا يعني 3.5% "تقريبا إن لم اكن مخطأ" ربح على مدار 3 ايام هي عمر الحساب التجريبي 
اريد السؤال هنا عن كذا شئ
هل صافي الربح يبشر بنجاح الطريقه؟
وما هو عدد النقاط التي تم ربحها؟ علم بأن المجموع هو 356 نقطه "وانا اعتقد ان حجم العقود هو 100.000 دولار فلماذا تحسب النقطه بدولار فقط"
وهل هذا يعني ان حجم العقد هو 10.000 فقط؟
وهل هذا يعد انطلاقه جيده للفوركس؟ او انها مجرد ضربة حظ اخرى؟ 
اسف في الاطاله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات القيمه جدا بالنسبالي
> وبالفعل اطلعت بسرعه على قسم مدرسة الفوركس، لكن نظرا لكثره المعلومات فضلت التوجه لدروس الفيديو
> وترحيبك شجعني لطرح المزيد من الاسئله واسف على كثرتها برغم تفاهتها
> -
> اتبع طريقه بسيطه في المضاربه وفتح واغلاق العقود .. وهي انتظار اعلى سعر لأي زوج في 5 دقائق ثم اقوم بالبيع في انتظار هبوط الزوج في الـ5 دقائق القادمين
> وافعل العكس عند الشراء، انتظر اقل سعر في الـ5 دقائق الاخيره واقوم بالشراء ثم البيع بعد 5 دقائق، وحققت لي هذه الطريقه إلى وقت كتابه الرد ما 356 دولار
> لا اعرف حجم قيمة كل عقد، لكن كان معي على الحساب الديمو "5.000.000 خمسة مليون دولار" وبعد تجربة هذه الطريقه اصبح لدي 5.000.356 دولار
> وهذا يعني 3.5% "تقريبا إن لم اكن مخطأ" ربح على مدار 3 ايام هي عمر الحساب التجريبي 
> اريد السؤال هنا عن كذا شئ
> ...

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله تفكير جيد جدا وبداية مبشرة ,  
انصحك بإستمرار تجربة الطريقة التي تستخدمها لمدة شهرين متتاليين أو 60 صفقة ايهما اقرب ودائما إستخدم نفس قيمة العقد , وبعد هذه الفترة يكون الحكم على النتيجة هل هى فعلا جيدة ام لا لأن 3 ايام ليست فترة كافية للحكم ,  
- عقد 100.000 دولار = عقد ستاندر النقطة ب10 وليس ب1 دولار أرجو التحقق من الأمر لأن اذا النقطة تحسب ب1 دولار اذا حجم العقد 10.000 , 
- بخصوص الطريقة مهم جدا إضافة وقف خسارة في حال السعر لم يسير بصالحك تغلق الصفقة ولا تستمر بالحركة حتى ينتهي الرصيد  لا قدر الله 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mecko

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ماشاء الله تفكير جيد جدا وبداية مبشرة ,  
> انصحك بإستمرار تجربة الطريقة التي تستخدمها لمدة شهرين متتاليين أو 60 صفقة ايهما اقرب ودائما إستخدم نفس قيمة العقد , وبعد هذه الفترة يكون الحكم على النتيجة هل هى فعلا جيدة ام لا لأن 3 ايام ليست فترة كافية للحكم ,  
> - عقد 100.000 دولار = عقد ستاندر النقطة ب10 وليس ب1 دولار أرجو التحقق من الأمر لأن اذا النقطة تحسب ب1 دولار اذا حجم العقد 10.000 , 
> - بخصوص الطريقة مهم جدا إضافة وقف خسارة في حال السعر لم يسير بصالحك تغلق الصفقة ولا تستمر بالحركة حتى ينتهي الرصيد  لا قدر الله 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله يا استاذه رانيا كلامك شجعني جدا واداني دفعه برغم اللي حصل امبارح وخساره فادحه اكتر من 900 نقطه بسبب ضغطه خاطئه، إلا إني لما شوفت كلامك رجعت متحمس تاني لتعويض خساره مبارح 
وبالمناسبه بناء على صافي الرصيد قدرت احدد ان العقود العقود ميني .. وقدر اعرف كيفية تغيرها من الميتاتريدر إلى ستاندر بس هسيبها كده شويه 
شكرا جزيلا على المساعده وجاري الاطلاع على كل الروابط اللي ذكرتيها في الرد السابق وطبعا هبدء اعد 60 يوم او 60 صفقة ولو سمحتيلي ارد بالنتائج 
وكان عندي مشكله في حساب الوقت، لان فرق التوقيت زي ماحضرتك عارفه بين مصر وجرنيتش وتوقيت سيرفر الميتاتديدر صعب حسابه .. فلو سمحتي مفيش طريقه سهله احسب بيها الوقت بظبط؟ 
واخيرا اهم نقطه حابب استفسر منها .. انا وجد "وعذرا لكن دي الحقيقه" وجد ان الوصول لربح 30 نقطه امر سهل وغير معقد بالمره ويمكن الوصول له في صفقه واحده بالصبر، وبغض النظر عن عدم التوفيق من الله امبارح والضغطه الخاطئه على زر بيع بدل شراء .. كنت ممكن اكون حققت النهارده صافي ربح 1000 نقطه وده في اربع ايام 
مايدعوا للإستفسار هو اني بشوف موضيع ناس بتعمل طرق واستراتيجيات لربح 30 نقطه يوميا وعلى اكثر من صفقه برغم انها "في وجه نظري كمبتدء لا خبرة له" سهله جدا ويمكن تحقيق اكثر من 30 نقطه يوميا .. والدليل على هذا اني حققت اكثر من 100 نقطه امس في صفقه واحده 
فكيف ولماذا؟ 
وهذا سيكون اخر استفسار لأتراك المجال لغيري وحتى لا اكثر .. على امل تقبل اسفساراتي في ايام لاحقه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> والله يا استاذه رانيا كلامك شجعني جدا واداني دفعه برغم اللي حصل امبارح وخساره فادحه اكتر من 900 نقطه بسبب ضغطه خاطئه، إلا إني لما شوفت كلامك رجعت متحمس تاني لتعويض خساره مبارح 
> وبالمناسبه بناء على صافي الرصيد قدرت احدد ان العقود العقود ميني .. وقدر اعرف كيفية تغيرها من الميتاتريدر إلى ستاندر بس هسيبها كده شويه 
> شكرا جزيلا على المساعده وجاري الاطلاع على كل الروابط اللي ذكرتيها في الرد السابق وطبعا هبدء اعد 60 يوم او 60 صفقة ولو سمحتيلي ارد بالنتائج 
> وكان عندي مشكله في حساب الوقت، لان فرق التوقيت زي ماحضرتك عارفه بين مصر وجرنيتش وتوقيت سيرفر الميتاتديدر صعب حسابه .. فلو سمحتي مفيش طريقه سهله احسب بيها الوقت بظبط؟ 
> واخيرا اهم نقطه حابب استفسر منها .. انا وجد "وعذرا لكن دي الحقيقه" وجد ان الوصول لربح 30 نقطه امر سهل وغير معقد بالمره ويمكن الوصول له في صفقه واحده بالصبر، وبغض النظر عن عدم التوفيق من الله امبارح والضغطه الخاطئه على زر بيع بدل شراء .. كنت ممكن اكون حققت النهارده صافي ربح 1000 نقطه وده في اربع ايام 
> مايدعوا للإستفسار هو اني بشوف موضيع ناس بتعمل طرق واستراتيجيات لربح 30 نقطه يوميا وعلى اكثر من صفقه برغم انها "في وجه نظري كمبتدء لا خبرة له" سهله جدا ويمكن تحقيق اكثر من 30 نقطه يوميا .. والدليل على هذا اني حققت اكثر من 100 نقطه امس في صفقه واحده 
> فكيف ولماذا؟ 
> وهذا سيكون اخر استفسار لأتراك المجال لغيري وحتى لا اكثر .. على امل تقبل اسفساراتي في ايام لاحقه

 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك ,  
بخصوص الطريقة المستخدمة يجب ان يكون هناك وقف خسارة حتى لا تتراكم الخسارة وتصل الى 900 نقطة حتى ولو عن طريق الخطأ .  
بخصوص توقيت المنصة اسهل وابسط طريقة افتح فريم الساعة وقف على اخر شمعة عن طريق الاداة الموضحة بالصورة  
3- يوضح توقيت الشمعة الحالية , يمكنك مقارنته مع توقيت بلدك وحساب الفارق ,     
- بخصوص المتاجرة وطرق العمل , الأهم من الربح نفسه هو الإستمرار بحصد الربح والعمل وفق خطة محكمة لان السوق كما يعطي ايضا يأخذ لهذا يطلق عليه السهل الممتنع ,

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم انا عندي استفسار من اجل شركة iforex حيث صديقي مشترك فيها ويوجد عندهم توصيات ممتازه لمنسوبي الشركة فما رئيك في هذه الشركة وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم انا عندي استفسار من اجل شركة iforex حيث صديقي مشترك فيها ويوجد عندهم توصيات ممتازه لمنسوبي الشركة فما رئيك في هذه الشركة وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا ينصح بالاعتماد على توصيات شركات الوساطة بشكل عام  
مواضيع خاصة بالشركة   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t102241.html  *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t24649.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34388.html  *

----------


## شيكوو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,, 
تشرفت بأنضمامي لمنتداكم الكريم ,,  
عندي 3 شارتات وعاوز اعرضهم عليكم وتقوليلي رأيكم ايه في التحليل وهل هو صحيح ام لا ,, 
ولو طلع غلط انا هقوم اكسر الجهاز عشان انا بقالي 2 قاعد بعملة  :Angry Smile:

----------


## abojoud

*الأخوة الاكارم في منتديات المتداول العربي* تحية طيبة لكم  :Ongue:  :Ongue: 
أرجو المساعدة فيما يلي :  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  
- عندما أقوم بفتح صفقة بـحجم 1 لوت قياسي (يعني 100000 وحدة من العملة الاساسية)على زوج معين من العملات فما هي العملة التي يتم بها إعطائي (100000) للمتاجرة بها وذلك في الحلات التالية :
1 - صفقة بيع EUR/USD هل تكون الـ(100000) بالدولار أم باليورو
2 - صفقة شراء  EUR/USD هل تكون الـ(100000) بالدولار أم باليورو
3  - صفقة شراء  EUR/GBP هل تكون الـ(100000) بالباوند أم باليورو
4 -   - صفقة بيع  EUR/GBP هل تكون الـ(100000) بالباوند أم باليورو 
علماً أن حسابي لدى شركة الوساطة بالدولار
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,, 
> تشرفت بأنضمامي لمنتداكم الكريم ,,  
> عندي 3 شارتات وعاوز اعرضهم عليكم وتقوليلي رأيكم ايه في التحليل وهل هو صحيح ام لا ,, 
> ولو طلع غلط انا هقوم اكسر الجهاز عشان انا بقالي 2 قاعد بعملة

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله سلمت يمناك تحليل راقِي جدا وسليم , 
أهم ملحوظة فقط بخصوص التحليل بشكل عام ربط الحركة من الاطار الزمني الأكبر , بمعنى انت تعمل على اطار 4 ساعات يجب متابعة اليومي ايضا وحركة واغلاقات الشموع هل تتوافق مع الاتجاه الذي حددته على 4 ساعات ,
ايضا من الوسائل الممتازة عدم  الدخول مباشرة للصفقة بمجرد الوصول للمستوى بل متابعة رد فعل السعر عند هذا المستوى هل سيضعف ويشكل نموذج شموع إنعكاسي ( إبتلاع- هامر- رجل مشنوق ) وهكذا هذه الأمور تعطي مصداقية وقوة أكبر للصفقة , 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وننتظرك معنا بهذا الموضوع شاركنا رؤيتك المتميزة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t140149.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *الأخوة الاكارم في منتديات المتداول العربي* تحية طيبة لكم 
> أرجو المساعدة فيما يلي :  
> - عندما أقوم بفتح صفقة بـحجم 1 لوت قياسي (يعني 100000 وحدة من العملة الاساسية)على زوج معين من العملات فما هي العملة التي يتم بها إعطائي (100000) للمتاجرة بها وذلك في الحلات التالية :
> 1 - صفقة بيع EUR/USD هل تكون الـ(100000) بالدولار أم باليورو
> 2 - صفقة شراء  EUR/USD هل تكون الـ(100000) بالدولار أم باليورو
> 3  - صفقة شراء  EUR/GBP هل تكون الـ(100000) بالباوند أم باليورو
> 4 -   - صفقة بيع  EUR/GBP هل تكون الـ(100000) بالباوند أم باليورو 
> علماً أن حسابي لدى شركة الوساطة بالدولار
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 حياك الله أخي الكريم 
عمليات البيع والشراء تتم على العملة الأساسية مثلا 
EUR-USD 
العملة الأساسية هنا هى اليورو
لذا عند الشراء لليورو دولار 
فأنت تشتري اليورو مقابل الدولار
وعندما تبيع اليورو دولار
فأنت تبيع اليورو وتحصل بالمقابل على الدولار 
تفضل هذا الرابط يقدم شرح مفصل لنظام الأزواج   
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## abojoud

> حياك الله أخي الكريم 
> عمليات البيع والشراء تتم على العملة الأساسية مثلا 
> EUR-USD 
> العملة الأساسية هنا هى اليورو
> لذا عند الشراء لليورو دولار 
> فأنت تشتري اليورو مقابل الدولار
> وعندما تبيع اليورو دولار
> فأنت تبيع اليورو وتحصل بالمقابل على الدولار 
> تفضل هذا الرابط يقدم شرح مفصل لنظام الأزواج   
> تحياتي وتقديري

 ---------------------------------------------------------------
شكرا أستاذة رانيا ومعليش احنا الجداد في الفوركس متعبينكم  :A110: 
ممكن مزيد من التوضيح إذا ما عندك مانع  :016: 
- أنا قصدت مبلغ الرافعة المالية يتم منحي إياه بأي عملة مثلاً:
EUR/USD=1.2356 
- صفقة بيع  EUR/USD بمقدار 1 لوت قياسي 
- ما مقدار الرافعة المالية التي يتم منحي إياه من قبل الشركة ؟
-هل يتم منحي 100,000 يورو
- أم قيمت 100,000 يورو بالدولار حتى أتمكن من  شراء الـ 100,000 يورو ببيع الدولار أي 1.2356*100,000=123,560 دولار
-------------------------------------------------  الرافعة المالية هل تساوي
100,000 يورو أم 123,560 دولار 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## شيكوو

استاذة رانياا ,, اشكرك جزيل الشكر انتي بجد ادتيني الثقة اللي كنت محتاجها ,, لما واحدة تكون بالخبرة دي كلها وتقول علي التحليل بتاعي راقي وسليم جدآ دي متهيألي اكبر بكتير من شهادة ال cmt اللي بيتكلموا عليها  :Regular Smile:  ,, سؤال اخير بالنسبة لربط حركة الاطارات ببعض اللي انا ضايع فيها يعني مثلآ حضرتك قولتي اربط الاربع ساعات باليومي ازاي ؟ معلش هتعبك معايا وياريت توضحيلي بالشارت >>> طمع بقي  :Regular Smile:  ,, ولو هشتغل علي فريم الساعة اتابع الاربع ساعات ولا اية ؟,, معلش انا عارف اني رغاي بس استحمليني ماصدقت لقيت حد بالخبرة دي اتكلم معاه ,, وربنا يجعلك سند للغلابة اللي زيي  :Regular Smile:  ,,

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> شكرا أستاذة رانيا ومعليش احنا الجداد في الفوركس متعبينكم 
> ممكن مزيد من التوضيح إذا ما عندك مانع 
> - أنا قصدت مبلغ الرافعة المالية يتم منحي إياه بأي عملة مثلاً:
> EUR/USD=1.2356 
> - صفقة بيع  EUR/USD بمقدار 1 لوت قياسي 
> - ما مقدار الرافعة المالية التي يتم منحي إياه من قبل الشركة ؟
> -هل يتم منحي 100,000 يورو
> - أم قيمت 100,000 يورو بالدولار حتى أتمكن من  شراء الـ 100,000 يورو ببيع الدولار أي 1.2356*100,000=123,560 دولار
> -------------------------------------------------

  

> الرافعة المالية هل تساوي  100,000 يورو أم 123,560 دولار  
> وشكرا جزيلا

  
لا شكر على واجب وأهلا وسهلا بك دائما أخي الكريم 
- الرافعة المالية تمنح بالدولار الأمريكي  
- قيمة الرافعة المالية تحدد بناءا على إختيارك وحسب نظام الشركة
الرافعة تبدأ من 1:50 وتصل حتى 1:500 بأغلب الشركات 
كما تعلم ان ألية العمل بنظام الهامش تتطلب حجز مبلغ عند بداية الصفقة يسمى الهانمش المحجوز
ويتغير حسب قيمة الرافعة التي تقوم بتحديدها 
مثال عند اختيار رافعة 1:100 
هذا يعني ان امام كل 1 $ يحجز من حسابك الشركة ترفعه الى 100$ 
ممثال شراء زوج اليورو دولار 
هذا يعني ان الشركة بالعقد القياسي سوف تحجز 1000$ تقريبا من حسابك
وتكون بهذه الحالة قمت بشراء عملة اليورو بمقدرا 1000*100 = 100.000 دولار 
بالنسبة لسعر الزوج مثلا 1.3300 
هذا يعني ان كل يورو واحد يساوي دولار وثلاثة وثلاثون سنت تقريبا
ولا علاقة له بالرافعة  بل هو قيمة العملة الأساس وهى اليورو مقابل العملة المقابلة وهى الدولار الأمريكي 
أتمنى تكون الأمور اوضح الان 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانياا ,, اشكرك جزيل الشكر انتي بجد ادتيني الثقة اللي كنت محتاجها ,, لما واحدة تكون بالخبرة دي كلها وتقول علي التحليل بتاعي راقي وسليم جدآ دي متهيألي اكبر بكتير من شهادة ال cmt اللي بيتكلموا عليها  ,, سؤال اخير بالنسبة لربط حركة الاطارات ببعض اللي انا ضايع فيها يعني مثلآ حضرتك قولتي اربط الاربع ساعات باليومي ازاي ؟ معلش هتعبك معايا وياريت توضحيلي بالشارت >>> طمع بقي  ,, ولو هشتغل علي فريم الساعة اتابع الاربع ساعات ولا اية ؟,, معلش انا عارف اني رغاي بس استحمليني ماصدقت لقيت حد بالخبرة دي اتكلم معاه ,, وربنا يجعلك سند للغلابة اللي زيي  ,,

 يااهلا وسهلا بك 
اشكرك لذوقك ربنا يكرمك ويعزك ويرفع قدرك 
- بالنسبة لربط حركة السعر على الإطارات الزمنية المختلفة مهم جدا حتى ترى الصورة بشكل كامل لأنه كما تعلم ان السوق يتحرك بموجات سعرية كل موجة منها هى بالاساس جزء من موجة أكبر يتحرك داخلها السعر على إطار زمني أكبر ,  
جرب مثلا تفتح شارت الاربع ساعات هتلاقي مثلا موجة تصحيح هابط صغيرة عليه هى بالأساس ترند هابط على الساعة او النصف ساعة  
كيف نستفيد من هذا الأمر بطريقة عملية بالتحليل
ينصح دائما أن تبدأ التحليل من الإطارات الزمنية الأكبر ثم تنتقل تدريجيا للإطار الزمني الذي تريد التداول عليه 
مثال حضرتك قمت بتحليل الحركة على الأربع ساعات
اذا انت تريد التداول على هذا الإطار الزمني لذا يفضل ان تبدأ اولا
بتحليل الإطار الأسبوعي وتحدد الإتجاه عليه 
ثم الإطار اليومي (مهم جدا) وتحدد الإتجاه عليه وابرز مستويات الدعم والمقاومة وهل اخر شموع تتوافق مع الإتجاه الذي قمت بتحديده على الإطار الزمنى الأصغر ام لا , 
مثال عملي / اليورو دولار 
ارجو منك مراجعة هذا الملف تحليل اليورو  http://www.slideshare.net/ArabicTrader/4-11869409 
سوف تجد ان الإطار الأسبوعي أغلق اغلاق انعكاسي يؤيد انتهاء الموجة الصاعدة وبدأ مرحلة هبوط
الإطار اليومي كسر دعم مهم وشكل الشموع عليه هابطة بقوة وسرعة 
هذين المعلومتين نستفيد منها ان الشراء على 4 ساعات سوف يكون غير مناسب بل الأفضل البحث عن شروط تؤيد البيع قد تكون كسر القناة ومستوى الدعم القوي او ارتداد من مقاومة مهمة, 
هذا لا يعني ان رؤيتك للأربع ساعات كانت غير صحيحة بل هي صحيحة ومنطقية تماما اذا نظرنا اليها بشكل منفصل  
أتمنى ان اكون وفقت بالإيضاح واذا لديك اى استفسار اخر ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## abojoud

> لا شكر على واجب وأهلا وسهلا بك دائما أخي الكريم 
> - الرافعة المالية تمنح بالدولار الأمريكي  
> - قيمة الرافعة المالية تحدد بناءا على إختيارك وحسب نظام الشركة
> الرافعة تبدأ من 1:50 وتصل حتى 1:500 بأغلب الشركات 
> كما تعلم ان ألية العمل بنظام الهامش تتطلب حجز مبلغ عند بداية الصفقة يسمى الهانمش المحجوز
> ويتغير حسب قيمة الرافعة التي تقوم بتحديدها 
> مثال عند اختيار رافعة 1:100 
> هذا يعني ان امام كل 1 $ يحجز من حسابك الشركة ترفعه الى 100$ 
> ممثال شراء زوج اليورو دولار 
> ...

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مشكورة أستاذة رانيا على جهودك الشرح واضح جدا
ممكن طلب آخر إذا ما عندك مانع
-------------------
مثال شراء زوج اليورو دولار 
 هذا يعني ان الشركة بالعقد القياسي سوف تحجز 1000$ تقريبا من حسابك
 وتكون بهذه الحالة قمت بشراء عملة اليورو بمقدرا 1000*100 = 100.000 دولار
------------------
لقد قمت بسرد مثال على عملية شراء اليورو
ممكن نفس المثال السابق ولكن في حالة بيع اليورو
لأني لم أفهم كيف أبيع اليورو والرافعة أعطيت لي بالدولار
وشكرا
منتظر الرد منكم

----------


## back door

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> والله يا استاذه رانيا كلامك شجعني جدا واداني دفعه برغم اللي حصل امبارح وخساره فادحه اكتر من 900 نقطه بسبب ضغطه خاطئه، إلا إني لما شوفت كلامك رجعت متحمس تاني لتعويض خساره مبارح 
> وبالمناسبه بناء على صافي الرصيد قدرت احدد ان العقود العقود ميني .. وقدر اعرف كيفية تغيرها من الميتاتريدر إلى ستاندر بس هسيبها كده شويه 
> شكرا جزيلا على المساعده وجاري الاطلاع على كل الروابط اللي ذكرتيها في الرد السابق وطبعا هبدء اعد 60 يوم او 60 صفقة ولو سمحتيلي ارد بالنتائج 
> وكان عندي مشكله في حساب الوقت، لان فرق التوقيت زي ماحضرتك عارفه بين مصر وجرنيتش وتوقيت سيرفر الميتاتديدر صعب حسابه .. فلو سمحتي مفيش طريقه سهله احسب بيها الوقت بظبط؟ 
> واخيرا اهم نقطه حابب استفسر منها .. انا وجد "وعذرا لكن دي الحقيقه" وجد ان الوصول لربح 30 نقطه امر سهل وغير معقد بالمره ويمكن الوصول له في صفقه واحده بالصبر، وبغض النظر عن عدم التوفيق من الله امبارح والضغطه الخاطئه على زر بيع بدل شراء .. كنت ممكن اكون حققت النهارده صافي ربح 1000 نقطه وده في اربع ايام 
> مايدعوا للإستفسار هو اني بشوف موضيع ناس بتعمل طرق واستراتيجيات لربح 30 نقطه يوميا وعلى اكثر من صفقه برغم انها "في وجه نظري كمبتدء لا خبرة له" سهله جدا ويمكن تحقيق اكثر من 30 نقطه يوميا .. والدليل على هذا اني حققت اكثر من 100 نقطه امس في صفقه واحده 
> فكيف ولماذا؟ 
> وهذا سيكون اخر استفسار لأتراك المجال لغيري وحتى لا اكثر .. على امل تقبل اسفساراتي في ايام لاحقه

  اخى الكريم نصيحة من اخوك لان فى ناس منصحتنيش الموضوع مش زى ما انت فاهم انه سهل زى ما انت شفت انك خسرت عشان غلطت لازم تعرف انت غلطت لية وسبب الخسارة
وزى ما استاذة رانيا قالتلك جرب لمدة شهرين صدقنى والا هتخسر فلوسك انا مش بحبطك لانى حولت حساب تجريبى ميت الف دولار ل 148 الف دولار فى ربع ساعة على الذهب
وقلت ياة دا انا ممكن بالميت اعمل الف دولار فى اليوم فى حسابى وفتحت حساب حقيقى
ارجو اولا ان تقرأ مواضيع التحليل والاخبار وتقرأمواضيع التحليل مرة واتنين وتلاتة عشان هتنسى وطبق على التجريبى لمدة شهرين و وخد بالك ان الخسارة فى الحقيقى ليها معنى اخر فلازم تتعامل مع الحساب التجريبى على انه الحقيقى عشان تظبط نفسيتك كتاجر
انا مش بحبطك بس انا بقالى من شهر 9 فى الفوركس وخسرت 60 % من حسابى وكنت ببطل شهر وافكر شهر انى اسيب الفوركس بس انا مكنتش اعرف المنتدى هنا واتعلمت كتير من المنتدى جدا الشهر اللى فات ورجعت اثق فى نفسى واحدة واحدة وفى تحليلى وبدأت الحمد لله اعوض خسايرى
انصحك باستراتيجيتين سهليتين حلويتين صدقنى واحدة للشغل المتوسط المدى وواحدة للشغل اليومى واللى هيا استراتيجية المنصورة بتاعت استاذنا المشرف محمد العزب وهتحققلك العشرين والتلاتين نقطة اللى انت عايزهم بس على اسس علمية ودة اللينك بتاعها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t139344.html
والاستراتيجية متوسطة المدى ودة اللينك بتاعها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html
صدقنى انا مش بحبطك بس انا بنصحك وعلى فكرة الفوركس بيكسب ومفيش حاجة هتكسبك زى الفوركس
وانا الحمد لله بدأت اعوض خسايرى وبقيت الحمد لله فى جانب الرابحين
وخليك فى الفوركس بس اتعلم كتير واقرى كتير حتى لو هتقرى استراتيجية مش هتشتغل بيها بس اكيد هتتعلم منها
واكيد مش هتعب نفسى واكتب كل دة الا اذا كنت عايز الخير وحضرتك مش هتاخد من رزقى لو كسب مليون دولار
لو منفذتش النصيحة ولقدر الله خسرت فى مرة ورجعت تعيد اوراقك هتفتكر كلامى واقولك نصيحة كمان
بعد الحساب التجريبى لو فلوسك 1000 دولار افتح حساب حقيقى لمدة شهر ب 300 دولار لو كسبت فية حط باقى فلوسك وكمل ولو خسرت لا قدر الله متزودتش الحساب عشان تعوض الخساير ولكن راجع طريقتك واتعلم من اول وجديد واعرف غلطاتك ولما تكسب حط فلوس زى ما انت عايز
اللهم بلغت 
وربنا يرزقنا جميعا

----------


## back door

عندى شوية اسئلة مجمعها ارجو افادتى استاذة رانيا واحيكى على تحليل الاسبوع الماضى والاسبوع دة بجد انا كدة بثق فى تحليلك
1--- يعنى اية سونجية؟
2--- البريك ايفنت هل موجود فى الميتاتريدر ولا لازم اكسبيرت وازاى اعملة؟
3--- التريلنج استوب هل موجود فى الميتاتريدر ولا لازم اكسبيرت وازاى اعملة؟
4 ---التداول بالاخبار هل هو مجدى ولا اية واية الاخبار المهمة وهل فى موقع يحلل الاخبار مش الاقتصادية زى لو لا قدر الله حصلت حرب بين امريكا وايران سمعت ان مفيش فلوس يمولوا الحرب فهيطبعوا فلوس فهل دة هيأثر على التضخم واية اهم الاخبار المؤثرة على سبيل الحصر
5--- البروكر عندى مبيسمحش بأقل من 15 نقطة استوب وتيك فهل هناك حل ؟
6--- ازاى ارفع صورة لما اجى ارد على الموضوع عشان مش عرف ارفع صور الا اذا كنت هعمل موضوع
7--- السؤال الفنى دلوقتى المنصة عندى بتوقيت جرينيتش طبعا هتفرق فى الشموع هتقفل على اية خصوصا شموع الاربع ساعات وفهل الافضل توقيت جرينيتش ولا اعمل توقيت مصر ولا اية ولو هغير التوقيت هغيرة ازاى ؟
واخيرا شكرا جزيلا على كل شئ
مع السلامة

----------


## شيكوو

استاذة رانيا مليون كلمة شكر مش هتكفي لذوقك والله ,,  
افهم من كلام حضرتك اني لو هشتغل علي فريم لازم احلل الفريم الاكبر منه واشوف اتجاهه فين وبعدين وانزل علي الفريم اللي هشتغل عليه انتظر اشارات الدخول مع اتجاة الفريم الاكبر ,, يعني مثلا لو هشتغل علي فريم الاربع ساعات يبقي احلل فريم اليومي واشوف اتجاهة لو هابط انزل علي فريم الاربع ساعات واتجاهل كل اشارات الشراء واروح مع اشارت البيع فقط صحيح ؟  
حضرتك قولتيلي لو عندك اي سؤال مترددش  
وانا مكدبتش خبر وجبتلك مكتبة اسئلة بالصور  :Regular Smile:  
اتفضلي .. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شيكوو

وبالنسبة لشارت الويكلي انا شايف عليه نموذج رأس وكتفين مقلوبين بيتكون هل رؤيتي صحيحة ام لا ؟ 
انا عارف اني تقلت علي حضرتك كتير بس معلش اعذريني ,,

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> مشكورة أستاذة رانيا على جهودك الشرح واضح جدا
> ممكن طلب آخر إذا ما عندك مانع
> -------------------
> مثال شراء زوج اليورو دولار 
>  هذا يعني ان الشركة بالعقد القياسي سوف تحجز 1000$ تقريبا من حسابك
>  وتكون بهذه الحالة قمت بشراء عملة اليورو بمقدرا 1000*100 = 100.000 دولار
> ------------------
> لقد قمت بسرد مثال على عملية شراء اليورو
> ...

 جميع العمليات تتم بالدولار والتعامل بما قيمته للعملة الأخرى مثال 
بيع اليورو باوند  
الزوج لا يحتوي دولار نهائيا , تتم العملية عن طريق تحويل قيمة المبلغ الذي دخلت به مثلا 100.000$ بعد الرافعة  
اذا يتم بيع يورو بما يعادل قيمة 100.000$ وشراء مقابله باوند  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندى شوية اسئلة مجمعها ارجو افادتى استاذة رانيا واحيكى على تحليل الاسبوع الماضى والاسبوع دة بجد انا كدة بثق فى تحليلك  *ياأهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع الأسئلة واشكرك لثقتك الغالية وأتمنى أن نكون دائما عند حسن الظن .* 
> 1--- يعنى اية سونجية؟  السوينج / صفقة متوسطة - طويلة تستغرق من يومين حتى أسابيع لتحقق أهدافها  
> 2--- البريك ايفنت هل موجود فى الميتاتريدر ولا لازم اكسبيرت وازاى اعملة؟ *البريك إيفن هو بعد تحرك السعر بصالحك تقوم بتحريك وقف الخسارة الى نقطة الدخول حتى لو حدث وارتد السعر يغلق على تعادل , يمكنك عمله بطريقة يدوية بمتابعة السعر أو وضع ستوب متحرك يساوي حجم وقف الخسارة مثلا كل 50 نقطة بالتالي يتحرك الوقف بعد 50 نقطة الى التعادل ,* 
> 3--- التريلنج استوب هل موجود فى الميتاتريدر ولا لازم اكسبيرت وازاى اعملة؟ *موجود بالميتاتريدر كليك يمين على الصفقة المفتوحة وإختر كما بالصورة*    
> 4 ---التداول بالاخبار هل هو مجدى ولا اية واية الاخبار المهمة وهل فى موقع يحلل الاخبار مش الاقتصادية زى لو لا قدر الله حصلت حرب بين امريكا وايران سمعت ان مفيش فلوس يمولوا الحرب فهيطبعوا فلوس فهل دة هيأثر على التضخم واية اهم الاخبار المؤثرة على سبيل الحصر *لم أجرب التداول بالأخبار لكن يوجد عدة طرق بالمنتدى تتحدث عن هذا المجال يمكنك البحث عنها بإستخدام كلمة المتاجرة وقت الأخبار ,
> لمتابعة التحليل الأساسي المتعمق وأبرز البيانات المتوقعة يمكنك متابعة مواضيع أ.رمضان غنيم بالمنتدى مثل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t140314.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t139831.html 
> والأجندة الإقتصادية للمتداول العربي والتي تحتوي على جميع الأخبار ويتم وضع علامة باللون الأحمر الى جوار الاخبار القوية والمتوقع ان تؤثر بشكل كبير على الحركة https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event* 
> 5--- البروكر عندى مبيسمحش بأقل من 15 نقطة استوب وتيك فهل هناك حل ؟ *ليس له حل لانها قوانين خاصة بالبروكر* 
> 6--- ازاى ارفع صورة لما اجى ارد على الموضوع عشان مش عرف ارفع صور الا اذا كنت هعمل موضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107561.html 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرد بالإقتباس 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا مليون كلمة شكر مش هتكفي لذوقك والله ,,  
> افهم من كلام حضرتك اني لو هشتغل علي فريم لازم احلل الفريم الاكبر منه واشوف اتجاهه فين وبعدين وانزل علي الفريم اللي هشتغل عليه انتظر اشارات الدخول مع اتجاة الفريم الاكبر ,, يعني مثلا لو هشتغل علي فريم الاربع ساعات يبقي احلل فريم اليومي واشوف اتجاهة لو هابط انزل علي فريم الاربع ساعات واتجاهل كل اشارات الشراء واروح مع اشارت البيع فقط صحيح ؟  
> حضرتك قولتيلي لو عندك اي سؤال مترددش  
> وانا مكدبتش خبر وجبتلك مكتبة اسئلة بالصور  
> اتفضلي .. 
> [IMG][/IMG]

 لاشكر على واجب ربنا يكرمك ويعزك , 
تمام كلامك تكون الإشارة متوافقة مع الإطارات الزمنية الأكبر لانها أكثر قوة وتأثيرا على الحركة , 
- بخصوص الأسئلة ارجو إرفاقها بالموضوع افضل من الشارت لسهولة القراءة والرد , 
- الفيبو يمكن ان يرسم من اى قاع الى أى قمة طالما ان كلاهما قمة /قاع واضح وسليم , بعض المحللين يقوم برسم فيبو من كل قمة وكل قاع بالموجة ويستخرج منه أكثر المناطق التي تتجمع فيها مستويات الفيبو كمناطق كلاستر قوية يستخدمها في المتاجرة كمناطق ارتداد قوية , 
- يلغى الفيبو بكسر المستوى صفر , 
- السؤال بخصوص الفيبو الخاص برسمي لم افهمه بشكل صحيح رجاء توضيح أكثر  
- لايوجد مدة معينة تشترط قوة للفيبو حيث يمكن تطبيقه على اى اطار زمني واى موجة بغض النظر عن موعد تكونها طالما ان لها قمة وقاع واضحين ,.وعادة الأفضلية بأدوات التحليل الفني تكون للإطارات الزمنية الأعلى , 
- عدم وجود تصحيح بالموجة يجعل مستويات الفيبو اقوى واكبر أثرا على السعر وتكون أفضل من موجة اخرى بها تصحيحات متعددة , 
- وجهة نظرك بخصوص اليورو جيدة جدا واذا لاحظت بمناقشاتي داخل الموضوع نوهت عن هذه المستويات لكن ليست للشراء المباشر ننتظر سلوك السعر عندها أولا لان الهبوط قوي , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وبالنسبة لشارت الويكلي انا شايف عليه نموذج رأس وكتفين مقلوبين بيتكون هل رؤيتي صحيحة ام لا ؟ 
> انا عارف اني تقلت علي حضرتك كتير بس معلش اعذريني ,,

 ولايهمك أبدا لا يوجد أى ثقل من اسئلتك بالعكس مناقشة وتكرار المعلومة يفيد المجيب قبل السائل , 
- الرأس والكتفين يشترط ان يسبقه إتجاه سعري واضح يعكسه أو يفيد إستمراره , النموذج المرفق لم يكتمل بعد لكن على فرض تحققه كما بالرسم يعيبه انه صحح نسبة كبيرة من الإتجاه السابق عليه كان الأفضل ان تأتي نهاية الراس بحد أقصى بمستوى تكون الأكتاف كان يمكن ان يكون مقبول لكن التصحيح لأكثر من ثلثي الإتجاه السابق يجعله نموذج ضعيف جدا ونسبة فشله مرتفعة , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
الحقيقه محتار مش عارف ابدا منين سؤالى لكنى اريد دراسه علم جان وقد بحثت لمن يعلمنى فلم اجد احد فى مصر 
غير انى اكتشفت بعد البحث هنا بالمنتدى انه لايوجد غير بعض الشخصيات التى تعرف ذلك العلم وهم السيد حماده سلام والاستاذ عمرو 
بس المشكله مش عارف اوصلهم فهل من سبيل للتحدث اليهم 
انا لا يهمنى تكلفه  التعلم المهم افهم هذا الموضوع جيدا فقد درست الكثير من اساليب التحليل الفنى والاليوتى والهارمونيك وفيبوناتشى لكن يظل علم جان حلم اريده ولكنى رغم قرائات عديده بالمنتدى لم استطيع ان افهمه بشكل واضح مع الاسف وليس ذلك عيبا فيما يشرحون العلم بل المشكله انه علم صعب والعلم رزق يؤتيه الله من يشاء  
فكل ما اطلبه من الاخت رانيا وسيله للاتصال بهم لو تكرمت لعل وعسى استطيع ان احقق حلم راودنى كثيرا  
وجزاكم الله كل خير*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> الحقيقه محتار مش عارف ابدا منين سؤالى لكنى اريد دراسه علم جان وقد بحثت لمن يعلمنى فلم اجد احد فى مصر 
> غير انى اكتشفت بعد البحث هنا بالمنتدى انه لايوجد غير بعض الشخصيات التى تعرف ذلك العلم وهم السيد حماده سلام والاستاذ عمرو 
> بس المشكله مش عارف اوصلهم فهل من سبيل للتحدث اليهم 
> انا لا يهمنى تكلفه  التعلم المهم افهم هذا الموضوع جيدا فقد درست الكثير من اساليب التحليل الفنى والاليوتى والهارمونيك وفيبوناتشى لكن يظل علم جان حلم اريده ولكنى رغم قرائات عديده بالمنتدى لم استطيع ان افهمه بشكل واضح مع الاسف وليس ذلك عيبا فيما يشرحون العلم بل المشكله انه علم صعب والعلم رزق يؤتيه الله من يشاء  
> فكل ما اطلبه من الاخت رانيا وسيله للاتصال بهم لو تكرمت لعل وعسى استطيع ان احقق حلم راودنى كثيرا  
> وجزاكم الله كل خير*

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
يمكنك التواصل معهم عن طريق الموضوعات الخاصة بهم والرسائل الخاصة أخي ياسر  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم يا اخت رانيا 
شكرا على الردود 
يوجد عندي استفسار في مسئلت الربح عندي معادلة كالتالي 
                  رأس المال  ضرب  (1. من رأس المال ) ضرب (400 الرافعة ) قسمة(10000 لايجاد عدد النقاط في الصفقة )ضرب (400 عدد النقاط الشهرية ) 
النتائج للحصول على المليون 
الشهر الاول  2000
الشهر الثاني 5200
الشهر الثالث 13200
الشهر الرابع 33200
الشهر الخامس 85200
الشهر السادس 221200
الشهر السابع 573200
الشهر الثامن 1453200
انا اتوقع ان هذا حلم ولن احققه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم يا اخت رانيا 
> شكرا على الردود 
> يوجد عندي استفسار في مسئلت الربح عندي معادلة كالتالي 
>                   رأس المال  ضرب  (1. من رأس المال ) ضرب (400 الرافعة ) قسمة(10000 لايجاد عدد النقاط في الصفقة )ضرب (400 عدد النقاط الشهرية ) 
> النتائج للحصول على المليون 
> الشهر الاول  2000
> الشهر الثاني 5200
> الشهر الثالث 13200
> الشهر الرابع 33200
> ...

 لايوجد مستحيل , اذا اتقنت عملك وتوكلت على الله  
إعقلها وتوكل

----------


## mab2100

انا سافرغ نفسي من بعد الساعة 5 مسائا بتوقيت مكة ما هي الاستراتيجية الممتازه لهذ الوقت بعد ما تنصف السوق واي عملة اركز عليها واقوم بتحليلها وشكرا

----------


## back door

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الرد بالإقتباس 
> تحياتي وتقديري

  الف شكر استاذة رانيا على المساعدة ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## abojoud

> جميع العمليات تتم بالدولار والتعامل بما قيمته للعملة الأخرى مثال 
> بيع اليورو باوند  
> الزوج لا يحتوي دولار نهائيا , تتم العملية عن طريق تحويل قيمة المبلغ الذي دخلت به مثلا 100.000$ بعد الرافعة  
> اذا يتم بيع يورو بما يعادل قيمة 100.000$ وشراء مقابله باوند  
> تحياتي وتقديري

  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- تحياتي أستاذة رانيا على الرد الجميل
من جد يقولون إذا سألت فسأل حكيم
الشرح كان واضح وأخيراً فهمت العملية 
اسمحي اسرد مثالين للبيع والشراء بالأرقام واحتاج تقييم منكم هل أنا فهمت صح ولا لا ولو ثقلت عليك
------------------------------- EUR/USD=1.2343-1.2345
عند رافعة مالية 1:100 وبعقد قياسي واحد
----------------------------- في حالة شراء اليورو
 (سعر الشراء هو 1.2345)
يكون الهامش المستخدم  1234.5 وهو مايساوي 1% من قيمة الصفقة 
حيث أن 1234.5  * 100000 =  123450 دولار
و 123450 دولار تمكننا من شراء 100000 يورو فتقوم الشركة ببيع ال 123450 دولار لتشتري 100000 يورو
------------------------- في حالة بيع اليورو
 (سعر البيع هو 1.2343)
يكون الهامش المستخدم  1234.3 وهو مايساوي 1% من قيمة الصفقة 
حيث أن 1234.3  * 100000 =  123430 دولار
حيث أن الشركة  تبيع 100000 يورو بمبلغ 123430 دولار 
----------------------------
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## omar1991

سلام عليكم اشلونك اخي عندي سوال بخصوص شركة وسيطة.......
حاليا شركة وسيطة عندي GTS Pro طبعا تجريبي فهل هذا مناسب.....
وسوال ثاني انا من العراق ممكن اعرف وقت فتح واغلاق.....
واخر سوال ولو طولت هههههه مثلا عندي في الحساب 1000 دولار واستعملت رافعة مالية وصار رصيدي 100.000 مثلا اذا خسرت هل  رصيدي كلها يروح ام جزء من رصيد.....واسف عالاطاله وشكرااا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omar1991
					  سلام عليكم اشلونك اخي عندي سوال بخصوص شركة وسيطة.......
حاليا شركة وسيطة عندي GTS Pro طبعا تجريبي فهل هذا مناسب.....
وسوال ثاني انا من العراق ممكن اعرف وقت فتح واغلاق.....
واخر سوال ولو طولت هههههه مثلا عندي في الحساب 1000 دولار واستعملت رافعة مالية وصار رصيدي 100.000 مثلا اذا خسرت هل  رصيدي كلها يروح ام جزء من رصيد.....واسف عالاطاله وشكرااا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما انك مبتدأ اخي الحبيب انصحك قبل فتح الحساب التجريبي قرآة هذا الكتاب https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/book 
وبعدها الدخول الى هذه الدوره التسجيل في هذه الدوره المجانيه لتعليمك أساسيات التداول في سوق العملات https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...-by-step4.html 
أما بخصوص أسئلتك فشركة الوساطه ممتازه ولا توجد بها مشكله
أما سؤالك الثاني لمعرفة أوقات التداول اليك هذا الموقع يوضح لك اوقات الافتتاح والاغلاق http://forex.timezoneconverter.com/
ويجب ان تعلم ان السوق يغلق يومي السبت والأحد 
أما بخصوص المكسب والخساره فهذا شئ تتحكم فيه فانت تضع وقف للخساره وتحدد القيمه الذي تريد خسارتها والقيمه التي تريد ربحها 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## Hydra

سؤال :كيف اختار شركة وساطة؟؟ و هل يوجد شركة وساطة تعطى سبريد قليل و تكون مضمونة؟

----------


## omar1991

> * 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بما انك مبتدأ اخي الحبيب انصحك قبل فتح الحساب التجريبي قرآة هذا الكتاب https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/book 
> وبعدها الدخول الى هذه الدوره التسجيل في هذه الدوره المجانيه لتعليمك أساسيات التداول في سوق العملات https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...-by-step4.html 
> أما بخصوص أسئلتك فشركة الوساطه ممتازه ولا توجد بها مشكله
> أما سؤالك الثاني لمعرفة أوقات التداول اليك هذا الموقع يوضح لك اوقات الافتتاح والاغلاق http://forex.timezoneconverter.com/
> ويجب ان تعلم ان السوق يغلق يومي السبت والأحد 
> أما بخصوص المكسب والخساره فهذا شئ تتحكم فيه فانت تضع وقف للخساره وتحدد القيمه الذي تريد خسارتها والقيمه التي تريد ربحها 
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتي*

 
اشكرك اخي عالرد بالنسبة للروابط كتب مطلع عليهم من زمان بس وقع في بالي كم سوال ....عندي سوال منصة تجريبية بالضبط نفس حقيقي  من حيث عملات وصعود وهبوط عملات..وسوال ثاني 
مثلا اذا قمت بشراء عقد واحد USE/EUR  هل من مدة للمنصة لاغلاق عقد ام انت اانت  تحكم في غلق  وفتح عقد....وشكررااااااا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا سافرغ نفسي من بعد الساعة 5 مسائا بتوقيت مكة ما هي الاستراتيجية الممتازه لهذ الوقت بعد ما تنصف السوق واي عملة اركز عليها واقوم بتحليلها وشكرا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
 هذا الوقت هو أبطىء أوقات اليوم  وأكثرها تذبذبا , ولا ينصح بالتداول فيه بشكل عام لذا لن تجد طرق عمل خاصة به ,  
لكن يمكن تحليل الشارت وتجهيزه لليوم التالي وتحديد أفضل أماكن الإرتداد المتوقعة  , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك اخي عالرد بالنسبة للروابط كتب مطلع عليهم من زمان بس وقع في بالي كم سوال ....عندي سوال منصة تجريبية بالضبط نفس حقيقي  من حيث عملات وصعود وهبوط عملات..وسوال ثاني 
> مثلا اذا قمت بشراء عقد واحد USE/EUR  هل من مدة للمنصة لاغلاق عقد ام انت اانت  تحكم في غلق  وفتح عقد....وشكررااااااا

 - نعم جميع مميزات المنصة التجريبية هى نفسها على الحساب الحقيقي وكل شىء , 
- انت من يتحكم بفتح وغلق الصفقات ولكن يجب مراعاة ان الصفقات الخاسرة تخصم من رصيدك المتاحة واذا اصبحت الخسارة اكبر من حجم راس مالك سيتم إغلاق الصفقات بشكل الي لعدم وجود رصيد يسمح ,

----------


## omar1991

> - نعم جميع مميزات المنصة التجريبية هى نفسها على الحساب الحقيقي وكل شىء , 
> - انت من يتحكم بفتح وغلق الصفقات ولكن يجب مراعاة ان الصفقات الخاسرة تخصم من رصيدك المتاحة واذا اصبحت الخسارة اكبر من حجم راس مالك سيتم إغلاق الصفقات بشكل الي لعدم وجود رصيد يسمح ,

 اشكرك رانيا وجدي عالرد.....ممكن اعرف اي عملات اسرع من حيث ربح لان ما عندي خبرة في موضوع عملات......وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك رانيا وجدي عالرد.....ممكن اعرف اي عملات اسرع من حيث ربح لان ما عندي خبرة في موضوع عملات......وتحياتي للجميع

 لايوجد عملة اسرع من حيث ربح بل اسرع من حيث الحركة وبناءا عليه فرص اكثر للتداول وربح أكثر 
طالما حضرتك مبتدىء ينصح أولا بتعلم مبادىء السوق والتحليل الفني وينصح بالإطلاع على هذه الموضوعات  وان شاء الله تجد فيها عدة  خطوات مفيدة واى إستفسار أرجو منك ألا تتردد !!!! اخترت لك هذا الموضوع (( هام لكل مبتدئ )) !!!!
وهذا الرابط { تعليمي } "°o.O ورشة تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي خطوة بخطوة O.o°" 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## فوركس جديد

من اين اتعلم رسم الموشرات وشكرا

----------


## yasser elzoghbi

فيه كتاب رائع كان مثبت فى موضوع للمنتدى عن لغه البرمجه mq4 
اقدر الاقيى الرابط بتاعه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> من اين اتعلم رسم الموشرات وشكرا

 حياك الله اخي الكريم 
المؤشرات لا ترسم وانما يتم اضافتها للشارت ,. 
ارجو توضيح استفسارك اكثر . 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hanzoo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
لو سمحت انا كان عندى استفسار 
كنت عايز اعرف انهى من الشركتين دول افضل لانى مستسمر جديد فى الفوركس وكنت عايز افتح حساب فى احدى الركتين التالين ومش عارف اختار انه واحده فلو ممكن المساعده والافاده 
1- شركه wwm
2 شركة Fx solution
وشكراا للاهتمام

----------


## omar1991

سلام عليكم هل استطيع تعامل مع فوركس بدون فيزا كارت مثلا عن طريق بنوك الاهلية مثلا  وشكرراااا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سلام عليكم هل استطيع تعامل مع فوركس بدون فيزا كارت مثلا عن طريق بنوك الاهلية مثلا  وشكرراااا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم ممكن ان شاء الله , 
من وسائل التحويل والإيداع بالشركات الحوالة البنكية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> فيه كتاب رائع كان مثبت فى موضوع للمنتدى عن لغه البرمجه mq4 
> اقدر الاقيى الرابط بتاعه

 أتمنى يكون هذا ماتبحث عنه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t121874.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> لو سمحت انا كان عندى استفسار 
> كنت عايز اعرف انهى من الشركتين دول افضل لانى مستسمر جديد فى الفوركس وكنت عايز افتح حساب فى احدى الركتين التالين ومش عارف اختار انه واحده فلو ممكن المساعده والافاده 
> 1- شركه wwm
> 2 شركة Fx solution
> وشكراا للاهتمام

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
من تجربتي الشخصية كلا الشركتين جيدتين وان كنت أكثر ميلا لافكسول نظرا لانني اتعامل معهم منذ سنوات  وينصح بالإطلاع على مميزات كل شركة للإختيارافضل /   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/openrealaccount/

----------


## omar1991

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نعم ممكن ان شاء الله , 
> من وسائل التحويل والإيداع بالشركات الحوالة البنكية

 شكرا جزيلا اختي جزاك الله خيرا.....

----------


## Hydra

ما الفرق بين التداول بفروق سعريه ثابتة Fixed Spread ، وفروق سعريه متحركةVariable Spread

----------


## محمد صلاح

> ما الفرق بين التداول بفروق سعريه ثابتة Fixed Spread ، وفروق سعريه متحركةVariable Spread

 السلام عليكم  
اهلا بيك اخى معنا داخل المتداول العربى  
بص يا سيدى الفروق السعرية الثابتة ( Fixed Spread ) بتكون ثابتة فى اى وقت من اوقات السوق فى حالة دخولك اى صفقة على اى عملة حسب الاسبريد الخاص بها  
اما الاسبريد المتحرك ( Variable Spread ) يتغير فى بعض الاوقات على حسب حالة السوق  
يعنى مثلا لو الاسبريد عند بروكر معين ثايت يبقى اى وقت هتعمل صفقة هتلاقى نفس الاسبريد الموضح على الزوج هوة فقط ما يسحب  
اما الاسبريد المتغير تيجى مثلا تفتح صفقة على زوج معين تلاقى الاسبريد مثلا 3 وفى وقت تانى تفتح صفقة على نفس الزوج تالقية 5 مثلا بيتغير على حسب الزخم المتواجد فى السوق ودة بيرجع للبروكر نفسة اللى بيوفرلك دة  
تحياتى

----------


## abojoud

أستاذه رانيا
مساء الخير عليك وعلى جميع أعضاء المنتدى الرائعين 
لك مني تحية طيبة وبعد
- لدي سؤال وهو هل يمكنني المتاجرة من غير استخدام الرافعة المالية ؟
- وكم يلزمني من المال لأدخل بعقد مايكرو واحد ؟
- وما هي الشركات التي تتيح هذا النوع من المتاجرة ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## hanzoo

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله أخي الكريم 
> من تجربتي الشخصية كلا الشركتين جيدتين وان كنت أكثر ميلا لافكسول نظرا لانني اتعامل معهم منذ سنوات  وينصح بالإطلاع على مميزات كل شركة للإختيارافضل /   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/openrealaccount/

 
جزاك الله كل خير 
متشكر جدا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاك الله كل خير 
> متشكر جدا

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله
لاشكر على واجب

----------


## back door

السلام عليكم استاذة رانيا
حضرتك انا معنديش فى الميتا تريدر تريلنج ستوب لما بضفط كلك يمين على الشارت هل فى  طريقة غير الاكسبيرتات يمكن يكون موجود فى الخيارات وانا مش عارف اظهره مع العلم انى لسة مسطب المنصة من اسبوع وهل الموضوع دة له علاقة بانى اعملها ابديت
وكمان انا بستخدم برنامج تانى بس عشان التنبية عند الوصول لسعر معين بضغط كليك يمين وتنبيه على المكان اللى انا عايزه فى الشارت والبرنامج دة تقيل جدا
فهل ممكن اعمل تنبيه فى الميتا تريدر عند سعر معين وليس عند وقت معين لانى حاولت وفشلت فاية الحل
مشكورة مقدما وجزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم استاذة رانيا
> حضرتك انا معنديش فى الميتا تريدر تريلنج ستوب لما بضفط كلك يمين على الشارت هل فى  طريقة غير الاكسبيرتات يمكن يكون موجود فى الخيارات وانا مش عارف اظهره مع العلم انى لسة مسطب المنصة من اسبوع وهل الموضوع دة له علاقة بانى اعملها ابديت
> وكمان انا بستخدم برنامج تانى بس عشان التنبية عند الوصول لسعر معين بضغط كليك يمين وتنبيه على المكان اللى انا عايزه فى الشارت والبرنامج دة تقيل جدا
> فهل ممكن اعمل تنبيه فى الميتا تريدر عند سعر معين وليس عند وقت معين لانى حاولت وفشلت فاية الحل
> مشكورة مقدما وجزاكى الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- ماهى المنصة التي تستخدمها حتى أجربها معك ؟ , التريلنج ستوب يظهر بالضغط كليك يمين على الصفقة المفتوحة وليس الشارت  
- نعم ممكن الميتاتريدر يسمح بذلك وهذه هى الخطوات   
-     
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## back door

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> - ماهى المنصة التي تستخدمها حتى أجربها معك ؟ , التريلنج ستوب يظهر بالضغط كليك يمين على الصفقة المفتوحة وليس الشارت  
> - نعم ممكن الميتاتريدر يسمح بذلك وهذه هى الخطوات   الملف المرفق 314514
> -  الملف المرفق 314515  الملف المرفق 314516 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا والمنصة aaafx
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا والمنصة aaafx
> تحياتى وتقديرى

 يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما , 
فعلا المنصة لا يوجد بها ستوب متحرك يبدو ان الشركة لا تسمح بهذه الخاصية للأسف

----------


## عبدالعزيزA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مساء الفل والكادي والورد المديني على كل الموجدين 
 سؤالي / بما اني جديد في هذا العالم المتراكم بالمفجأت حبيت استفسر عن ايهما افضل فتح الحساب عن طريق المنتدى او الذهاب الى موقع الشركة - طبعا تعرفون مصاريف التاكسي - وماهي المميزات اا فتح حسابي عن طريق المنتدى-
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> مساء الفل والكادي والورد المديني على كل الموجدين 
>  سؤالي / بما اني جديد في هذا العالم المتراكم بالمفجأت حبيت استفسر عن ايهما افضل فتح الحساب عن طريق المنتدى او الذهاب الى موقع الشركة - طبعا تعرفون مصاريف التاكسي - وماهي المميزات اا فتح حسابي عن طريق المنتدى-
> تقبلو تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساء النور ياهلا اخي الكريم
بشكل عام فتح الحساب مباشرة مع الشركة لا يوجد به مميزات اضافية عما يقدمه لك الوكيل بل العكس صحيح الوكيل يمنح العملاء مميزات إضافية 
مثل :  بونص إضافي على الإيداع ( حاليا على حسابات شركة دبليو ام .خدمة عملاء خاصة وعلى مداء 24 ساعة يوميا.خصم على الدورات المقدمة من المتداول العربي يصل إلى 100%.خصم على خدمة "مستشاري" يصل إلى 100%.خدمة الاس إم إس SMS الخاصة بتنبيهات الأخبار من المتداول العربي.لا مصاريف على تمويل الحسابات لعملاء المتداول العربي.حل مشاكل العملاء بسرعة واسترداد حقوقهم.  وللمزيد من المعلومات رجاء التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي عبر البريد التالي / [email protected] تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عبدالعزيزA

صباح معطر بروعة تواجدكم 
مشكورة اختي على التوضيح انا كنت محتار بهذا الموضوع  
ادامك الله ووفقك لما فيه رضاه .واساله سبحانه ان يجعل لك دار في جنته .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> صباح معطر بروعة تواجدكم 
> مشكورة اختي على التوضيح انا كنت محتار بهذا الموضوع  
> ادامك الله ووفقك لما فيه رضاه .واساله سبحانه ان يجعل لك دار في جنته .

 اللهم أمين يارب , 
اشكرك للدعاء الرائع جزاك الله خيرا وأسأل الله لك المثل ,

----------


## tulkaremillar

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الكرام عندي استفسار بالنسبه لأجهزه الهاتف 
سؤالي هل جهاز Samsung Galaxy SII تحمل عليه الميتاتريدر وجميع موشراتها يعني هل هو عمله مثل عمل اللاب توب ام تنقصه هذه الخاصيه مثل الايفون .. مع العلم ان نظامه اسمه الا ندريود Android 2,3 
ارجو الرد السريع وتحياتي لكم
محمد*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أستاذه رانيا
> مساء الخير عليك وعلى جميع أعضاء المنتدى الرائعين 
> لك مني تحية طيبة وبعد
> - لدي سؤال وهو هل يمكنني المتاجرة من غير استخدام الرافعة المالية ؟
> - وكم يلزمني من المال لأدخل بعقد مايكرو واحد ؟
> - وما هي الشركات التي تتيح هذا النوع من المتاجرة ؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
رجاء الإطلاع على الموضوع التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t141055.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الاخوه الكرام عندي استفسار بالنسبه لأجهزه الهاتف 
> سؤالي هل جهاز Samsung Galaxy SII تحمل عليه الميتاتريدر وجميع موشراتها يعني هل هو عمله مثل عمل اللاب توب ام تنقصه هذه الخاصيه مثل الايفون .. مع العلم ان نظامه اسمه الا ندريود Android 2,3 
> ارجو الرد السريع وتحياتي لكم
> محمد*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا أخي محمد 
ارجو ان تسمح لي بنقل إستفسارك للمنتدى العام لأني لم اتعامل مع هذا الجهاز مسبقا , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tulkaremillar
					  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الكرام عندي استفسار بالنسبه لأجهزه الهاتف 
سؤالي هل جهاز Samsung Galaxy SII تحمل عليه الميتاتريدر وجميع موشراتها يعني هل هو عمله مثل عمل اللاب توب ام تنقصه هذه الخاصيه مثل الايفون .. مع العلم ان نظامه اسمه الا ندريود Android 2,3 
ارجو الرد السريع وتحياتي لكم
محمد   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد اذن الأستاذه رانيا احب اجاوب على هذا السؤال
أفضل برنامج للتحليل على الاندرويد والايفون 
هو https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...Jtb2JpbGUiXQ..  
لكن لا تستطيع تحميل مؤشرات عليه ولو تريد ان يكون العمل نفس الابتوب ممكن تستخدم هذا البرنامج تستطيع الدخول على جهازك الابتوب من خلاله https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...V0Lm1vYmlsZSJd 
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## tulkaremillar

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا أخي محمد 
ارجو ان تسمح لي بنقل إستفسارك للمنتدى العام لأني لم اتعامل مع هذا الجهاز مسبقا , 
تحياتي وتقديري   بارك الله بك يا اخت رانيا وتحياتي لك*

----------


## tulkaremillar

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزب
					   
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد اذن الأستاذه رانيا احب اجاوب على هذا السؤال
أفضل برنامج للتحليل على الاندرويد والايفون 
هو https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...Jtb2JpbGUiXQ..  
لكن لا تستطيع تحميل مؤشرات عليه ولو تريد ان يكون العمل نفس الابتوب ممكن تستخدم هذا البرنامج تستطيع الدخول على جهازك الابتوب من خلاله https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...V0Lm1vYmlsZSJd 
تقبل تحياتي   بارك الله بك يا اخي محمد وشكرا لك على المعلومات القيمه*

----------


## mooh

السلام عليكم 
ممكن برنامج ميتاتريد يحتوي الذهب

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن برنامج ميتاتريد يحتوي الذهب

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أكيد ممكن / 
تفضل  http://www.worldwidemarkets.com/wwm/...etatrader.aspx 
أو  http://www.windsorbrokers.com/en/con...m-metatrader-4 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mecko

> اخى الكريم نصيحة من اخوك لان فى ناس منصحتنيش الموضوع مش زى ما انت فاهم انه سهل زى ما انت شفت انك خسرت عشان غلطت لازم تعرف انت غلطت لية وسبب الخسارة
> وزى ما استاذة رانيا قالتلك جرب لمدة شهرين صدقنى والا هتخسر فلوسك انا مش بحبطك لانى حولت حساب تجريبى ميت الف دولار ل 148 الف دولار فى ربع ساعة على الذهب
> وقلت ياة دا انا ممكن بالميت اعمل الف دولار فى اليوم فى حسابى وفتحت حساب حقيقى
> ارجو اولا ان تقرأ مواضيع التحليل والاخبار وتقرأمواضيع التحليل مرة واتنين وتلاتة عشان هتنسى وطبق على التجريبى لمدة شهرين و وخد بالك ان الخسارة فى الحقيقى ليها معنى اخر فلازم تتعامل مع الحساب التجريبى على انه الحقيقى عشان تظبط نفسيتك كتاجر
> انا مش بحبطك بس انا بقالى من شهر 9 فى الفوركس وخسرت 60 % من حسابى وكنت ببطل شهر وافكر شهر انى اسيب الفوركس بس انا مكنتش اعرف المنتدى هنا واتعلمت كتير من المنتدى جدا الشهر اللى فات ورجعت اثق فى نفسى واحدة واحدة وفى تحليلى وبدأت الحمد لله اعوض خسايرى
> انصحك باستراتيجيتين سهليتين حلويتين صدقنى واحدة للشغل المتوسط المدى وواحدة للشغل اليومى واللى هيا استراتيجية المنصورة بتاعت استاذنا المشرف محمد العزب وهتحققلك العشرين والتلاتين نقطة اللى انت عايزهم بس على اسس علمية ودة اللينك بتاعها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t139344.html
> والاستراتيجية متوسطة المدى ودة اللينك بتاعها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html
> صدقنى انا مش بحبطك بس انا بنصحك وعلى فكرة الفوركس بيكسب ومفيش حاجة هتكسبك زى الفوركس
> وانا الحمد لله بدأت اعوض خسايرى وبقيت الحمد لله فى جانب الرابحين
> ...

 جزاك الله الف خير يا استاذ Back Door على النصيحه الغاليه، وكلامك لا توجد به اي محاولات للاحباط بالعكس انا يوميا استفيد واستفيد من المحبطين اكثر ده كان في من محبطين اساسا  :Regular Smile: 
وبالنسبه لطريقه ال1000 دولار دي طريقه كويسه جدا بالنسبه لمستثمر بمبلغ وساتذكرها دائما، لكن انا مجرد هاوي يتعلم فناوي ادخل بمبلغ اقل بكثير وهو 100 دولار إن شاء الله، ولن اندم حال ضياعه فهي دي استراتيجيتي لتقبل الخساره
وبالفعل منذ اخر رد وانا في خساره مستمره واعرف السبب لكن مصمم على تجنبه والنجاح، كل خساره تحطبني وتضربني في الصميم واشعر بالغذي وتجنبت الدخول للمنتدى، وسبق ان شاهدت ردك عليا منذ اكتر من 3 ايام لكن حالتي النفسيه لم تكن تسمح حيث كنت اخسر
بالنسبه لاستراتيجيه اليومي والمدى المتوسط جاري قراتهم المتعمقه وجعلهم في ميزان حسنات صاحبيهمها واياك، فالدال على الخير كفاعله
وإن شاء الله وعد مني فالاخذ في الاعتبار والعمل بنصائحك جميعا فلا يوجد بها إلا ما يدعوا الجميع لتقبلها
وشكرا جزيلا جزيلا فحتى انا لم اطلب منك اجابه على سؤال من اسئلتي وبرغم ذالك كلفت نفسك عناء الكتابه الطويله الشكر والاحترام لك 
- - 
يا جماعه عندي شوية اسئله حابب استفسر عنها
هل صعود او هبوط سعر وليكن زوج اليورو دولار يعني
في حاله الارتفاع هو: ارتفاع سعر اليورو امام الدولار؟ ام هبوط سعر الدولار امام اليورو؟
في حاله الهبوط هو: هبوط سعر اليورو امام الدولار؟ ام ارتفاع سعر الدولار امام اليورو؟
وهل الاسعار سيتم الاعتماد عليها اثناء الصرف/تحويل العمله من البنوك؟
هل ارتفاع سعر عملة يعني ارتفاع سعرها امام جميع العملات؟ ام فقط الارتفاع والهبوط "دائما" مقرون بعمله اخرى؟
انا في مرحلتي الاخيره لانهاء تعلم اساسيات الفوركس، ولا اعرف ما العمل بعد ذالك؟ هل ابدا في تعلم اساسيات التحليل الفني ام التحليل الاساسي؟
وهل احتاج المزيد من الوقت لتعلم المزيد من الاساسيات؟
ماهو مصطلح "ترمجن الحساب" ولو موجود شرح مسبق للمصطلح في موضوع ياريت الاخوه يدلوني عليه
ماهو مصطلخ "عكس السوق" ولو موجود شرح مسبق للمصطلح في موضوع ياريت الاخوه يدلوني عليه ده كمان
واسف جدا جدا جدا في الاطاله في الاسئله 
ولي عوده باسئله اخرى ويارب مكنش اثقلت عليكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> - - 
> يا جماعه عندي شوية اسئله حابب استفسر عنها
> هل صعود او هبوط سعر وليكن زوج اليورو دولار يعني
> في حاله الارتفاع هو: ارتفاع سعر اليورو امام الدولار؟ ام هبوط سعر الدولار امام اليورو؟ 
> في حاله الهبوط هو: هبوط سعر اليورو امام الدولار؟ ام ارتفاع سعر الدولار امام اليورو؟  *الأمر يختلف بإختلاف المسبب بمعنى انه كلاهما صحيح احيانا يكون صعود اليورو دولار ناتج عن أخبار إيجابية على اليورو أدت لصعوده أمام الدولار وأحيانا يكون نتيجة لأخبار سلبية على الدولار نفسه أدت لهبوطه* 
> وهل الاسعار سيتم الاعتماد عليها اثناء الصرف/تحويل العمله من البنوك؟ *نعم لكن يختلف حسب قوة العملة التي تقوم بالتحويل اليها بالبنك مثلا الدولار عندما يرتفع يختلف قدر ارتفاعه امام العملات حسب قوتها فلا يرتفع امام الجنيه المصري مثلا مثلما يرتفع أمام الريال السعودي او الدينار وهكذا * 
> هل ارتفاع سعر عملة يعني ارتفاع سعرها امام جميع العملات؟ ام فقط الارتفاع والهبوط "دائما" مقرون بعمله اخرى؟ *نفس الإجابة أعلاه* 
> انا في مرحلتي الاخيره لانهاء تعلم اساسيات الفوركس، ولا اعرف ما العمل بعد ذالك؟ هل ابدا في تعلم اساسيات التحليل الفني ام التحليل الاساسي؟ *إبدأ بالتحليل الفني أولا* 
> وهل احتاج المزيد من الوقت لتعلم المزيد من الاساسيات؟ هذا السؤال تجيب عنه بنفسك هل انتهيت من الأساسيات ام لا 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرد بالإقتباس وأهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع إستفساراتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## basuoni

ممكن استفسار ... كنت نزلت برنامج التريد وفتحت حساب ديمو وكان عليه الدهب والفضه ..وبعدين انتهت مدته .. نزلت وندوز جديد وعملت حساب جديد لكن الدهب والفضه مكنوش موجودين .. وبرنامج الباري برضه نفس القصه .. كنت عايز اعرف هل في حاجه لازم اعملها وانا بفتح الحساب او وانا بنزل البرنامج عشان الدهب و الفضه يبقو موجودين

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن استفسار ... كنت نزلت برنامج التريد وفتحت حساب ديمو وكان عليه الدهب والفضه ..وبعدين انتهت مدته .. نزلت وندوز جديد وعملت حساب جديد لكن الدهب والفضه مكنوش موجودين .. وبرنامج الباري برضه نفس القصه .. كنت عايز اعرف هل في حاجه لازم اعملها وانا بفتح الحساب او وانا بنزل البرنامج عشان الدهب و الفضه يبقو موجودين

 موجودين ان شاء الله فقط يجب إظهارهم ,

----------


## basuoni

> موجودين ان شاء الله فقط يجب إظهارهم ,

 العلم نور برضه ..... متشكر جدا  دا انا دخت علشان اعرف بتتجاب منين .. جزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## Hydra

ممكن استفسار ..ما هي فوائد التبييت على الصفقات الفورية ؟؟

----------


## Mo3Ty

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hydra
					  ممكن استفسار ..ما هي فوائد التبييت على الصفقات الفورية ؟؟   فوائد التببيت ده بتتحسب عليك مبلغ لما تسيب اوردر مفتوح اكتر من 24 ساعة بيتحسب عليه فوائد
وده بتتلغي لما حضرتك بتفتح حساب اسلامي فى اى شركة*

----------


## Hydra

> * 
> فوائد التببيت ده بتتحسب عليك مبلغ لما تسيب اوردر مفتوح اكتر من 24 ساعة بيتحسب عليه فوائد
> وده بتتلغي لما حضرتك بتفتح حساب اسلامي فى اى شركة*

 مشكور عالاجابة بس بعد اذنك ممكن معلومات اكتر عن الحساب الاسلامي 
و هل فوائد التببيت مش ممكن تتلغي من غير  حساب اسلامي او ان فيه شركة مبتحسبش فوائد التببيت؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مشكور عالاجابة بس بعد اذنك ممكن معلومات اكتر عن الحساب الاسلامي 
> و هل فوائد التببيت مش ممكن تتلغي من غير  حساب اسلامي او ان فيه شركة مبتحسبش فوائد التببيت؟؟

 حياك الله اخي الكريم 
لا يمكن الغاء فوائد التبييت لانها تحسب من البنوك العالمية ولكن لنا كعرب ومسلمين يوجد نوع حساب يسمى خالي من الفوائد تقوم الشركة بحجب هذه الفوائد ولا يتم اضافتها او خصمها من الحسابات , ولايوجد اى شركة لا توفر ذلك لانه من شروط توفير الرافعة , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## I HAVE DREAM

مشكورين اجمل منتدى واجدع اعضاء

----------


## dr.sheta

ما الفرق بين الزوج eur/usd والزوج eur/usd pro   ?? 
جزاكم الله خيراا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ما الفرق بين الزوج eur/usd والزوج eur/usd pro   ?? 
> جزاكم الله خيراا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا دكتور / 
حضرتك تتحدث عن الأزواج بمنصة ميتاتريدر جين كابيتال , 
ازواج البرو تم اطلاق هذا الإسم عليها نسبة الى الفئة الخاصة بها (خمسة أرقام عشرية) وهى التي يتم التداول وفتح الصفقات عليها , بينما ازواج اليورو دولار والباوند دولار دون لقب برو لا يتم التداول عليها وانما موجودة على المنصة بسبب عقود ال CFD  التي تقدمها الشركة ,  
وهذا رد من خدمة عملاء الشركة للتأكيد /  
 PRO refers to the pricing category, 5  digit pricing. The currency pairs without the suffix are on the  platform due to the CFDs we offer. They are not tradeable and you will  notice the pair is grayed out.  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## متداول 1432

اعضاء المنتدى العملاق ......................................    وفقهم الله
فضلاً لا أمراً اريد الجواب على هذه الاسئله للاهميه
س1: كيف اعرف قيمة السيولة التي تم فتح صفقه بها بمحفظتي هل 10% أو 20% أو 50% عندما أشاهد بأسفل الشريط التالي :
الرصيد 39,415،66   الاسهم  39،028،08   الهامش 2،244،12  هامش متوفر 36،783،96   مستوى الهامش 1739،13 
---------------------------------------------------------
س2 : رصيدي 50000 دولار ، مثلا فتحت صفقة شراء يورو/دولار: قيمة عقده  0.10   بسعر  1.3221  ماهي اجمالي قيمته أي كم كلفني  ؟  ياريت توضح لي شئ عنها الله يجزاك بالخير ياطيب .
ونفس السؤال : كم يكون اذا العقد  1     ؟    ارجو الاجابه وفقك الله دنيا واخره ،،،،
--------------------------------------------------------
س3: عندما يقال أو تأتي توصيه شراء يورو نيوزلندي بسعر   1،6162   1% من رأس مالك فقط
ماذا يعني ؟ كيف ؟ أي افتح صفقه واحده فقط ؟ ارجو توضيحه .
--------------------------------------------
س / تم فتح أوامر معلقه عده أربع أوامر ثم وجدت منفذ منها ثلاث أوامر ولم يبقى إلا أمر واحد بالتجارة , أبحدث عن المنفذ منها بتبويب تاريخ الحساب ولم أجد إلا واحد منها فقط أما الثلاث لم أشاهدها بتاريخ الحساب؟ 
--------------------------------
س/ قيمة إرباح صفقة الأوامر المعلقة لم أشاهدها إمامها , أسوة بالأوامر المباشرة ؟
----------------------------- 
س/ كيف يتم حذف الأمر كليا. أريد حذفه لاحظت ذلك يتم حذفه بالأوامر المعلقة إما الأمر المباشر 
لا يحذف؟
---------------------------
س/يقال أن المارجن كول  يضرب الحساب عند الخسائر. ماذا يضرب : الهامش المتوفر او مستوى الهامش أو ،،،،،،،     ؟
-----------------------------
س/ أحيانا نشاهد على الشارت تباين (اختلاف) في مؤشري RSI +Stochastic نجد Stochastic  بلغ القمة 80 وأما RSI مابين 20-30  بالأسفل . ماذا يفسر ذلك . مع أن السعر يعطي ويشير إلى فرصة دخول كشراء مثلاً ؟  
 وفقك الله وجزاكم كل خير ساعدوني بالجواب ،،

----------


## محمد صلاح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهلا اخى بك     

> اعضاء المنتدى العملاق ......................................    وفقهم الله
> فضلاً لا أمراً اريد الجواب على هذه الاسئله للاهميه
> س1: كيف اعرف قيمة السيولة التي تم فتح صفقه بها بمحفظتي هل 10% أو 20% أو 50% عندما أشاهد بأسفل الشريط التالي :
> الرصيد 39,415،66   الاسهم  39،028،08   الهامش 2،244،12  هامش متوفر 36،783،96   مستوى الهامش 1739،13    الهامش المتاح اخى الفاضل هو مقدار المال الذى من الممكن ان تخسرة فى الصفقة المفعله لا قدر الله فى حالة الخسارة    اما الهامش هوة ما سوف يتبقى فى الحساب فقط بعد خسارة الصفقة لا قدر الله ايضا   
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> س2 : رصيدي 50000 دولار ، مثلا فتحت صفقة شراء يورو/دولار: قيمة عقده  0.10   بسعر  1.3221  ماهي اجمالي قيمته أي كم كلفني  ؟  ياريت توضح لي شئ عنها الله يجزاك بالخير ياطيب .
> ونفس السؤال : كم يكون اذا العقد  1     ؟    ارجو الاجابه وفقك الله دنيا واخره ،،،،   اما هذا السؤال اخى غير كامل فهنالك جوانب اخرى تحدد القيمة التى تقصدها   فكل صفقة سواء كانت بيع او شراء عليك بداية تحديد قيمة النقطة داخل العقد وعدد العقود  
> بمعنى انك فى حالة اختيار عقد مينى قيمة ( قيمة النقطة داخلة 10 سنت ) وعلى سبيل المثال انك تفتح الصفقة على 5 عقود اذا 5*10سنت اذا قسمة النقطة داخل هذة الصفقة 50 سنت اى نصف دولار للنقطة الواحدة سواء خسارة او ربح على حدا سواء   
> --------------------------------------------------------
> ...

 
تحياتى اخى الفاضل  
واى استفسار او نقطة للأيضاح لا تترد فى الاستفسار عنها

----------


## محمد صلاح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اهلا اخى بك      
> تحياتى اخى الفاضل  
> واى استفسار او نقطة للأيضاح لا تترد فى الاستفسار عنها

 اما الروابط التالية اخى من شأنها ايضاح الامر اكثر لك بأمر الله   أنواع الأوامر في سوق العملات  سعر الشراء وسعر البيع والفا...  كميات عقود التداول (Lots)  النقاط (Pips)  حساب الأرباح والخسائر  الرافعة المالية ونظام والهامش

----------


## hosamhourany

لو سمح الاخوة مشكورين..لدي منصة الترايد ولاأجد فيها الانكسات "الدولار - اليورو..الخ".اين اجدهم مع الشكر.

----------


## I HAVE DREAM

انت مش استاذ انت ماتستاهل تكون استاذ انت تستاهل تكون دكتور او برفسور

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمح الاخوة مشكورين..لدي منصة الترايد ولاأجد فيها الانكسات "الدولار - اليورو..الخ".اين اجدهم مع الشكر.

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا أخي حسام 
الإندكسات يمكن متابعتها من منصة Sig  http://liteforex.com/download/sig4setup.exe 
أو منصة ويندسور  http://www.windsorbrokers.com/platfo...t4_desktop.exe 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hosamhourany

شكرا لك اخت رانيا..نزلت السيج بس مش لاقيهم ..ماهي الرموز؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك اخت رانيا..نزلت السيج بس مش لاقيهم ..ماهي الرموز؟

 يااهلا وسهلا بك أخي حسام 
 أولا قم بإظهار جميع الأزواج على المنصة عن طريق الضغط كليك يمين على قائمة الأسعار وإختيار Show all 
ثم ستجد الإندكسات ظهرت بهذا الشكل   
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hosamhourany

شكرا اخت رانيا..طلعت الشارتات..انا في اف اكس سوليوشن ..هل تسمح بالتداول على هذه الاندكسات؟

----------


## hosamhourany

وايضا ماذا استفيد من هذه الاندكسات؟؟مثلا اذا كان اندكس الدولار عند دعم على الساعة كما هو الأن عند 1.6486 وصمد هذا الدعم هل هذا يعني ان الباوند دولار سيهبط؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اخت رانيا..طلعت الشارتات..انا في اف اكس سوليوشن ..هل تسمح بالتداول على هذه الاندكسات؟

  

> وايضا ماذا استفيد من هذه الاندكسات؟؟مثلا اذا كان اندكس الدولار عند دعم على الساعة كما هو الأن عند 1.6486 وصمد هذا الدعم هل هذا يعني ان الباوند دولار سيهبط؟؟

 إفكسول لا يوجد بها إندكسات 
تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57919.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hosamhourany

شكرا اختي رانيا..بس انا شايف عندي الدولار اندكس 1.6490 وشايفه عند اغلب مم يتحدثون عنه  مثلا : 76.10  لماذا هذا الاختلاف علما ان الرمز الذي اخبرتيني عنه على منصة السيج هو:usdlfx

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اختي رانيا..بس انا شايف عندي الدولار اندكس 1.6490 وشايفه عند اغلب مم يتحدثون عنه  مثلا : 76.10  لماذا هذا الاختلاف علما ان الرمز الذي اخبرتيني عنه على منصة السيج هو:usdlfx

 *تمام هذا  لان الدولار اندكس نوعين وليس نوع واحد بالتالي تجد اختلاف في الاسعار  مؤشر دليل الدولار الأمريكي U.S. Dollar Index -USDX يسمى "مؤشر سلة العملات الأجنبية ضد الدولارِ" * * 2- مؤشر الدولار الأمريكي المرجح للتجارة Trade-Weighted U.S. Dollar Index* *  بالنسبة لي اعتمد النوع الأول في التحليل وموجود علي منصة ويندسور ولا يمكن المتاجرة عليه فقط للتحليل ...* *  اما النوع الثاني فهو الموجود علي منصة لايت فوركس ويمكن التداول عليه ..* *  تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## hosamhourany

غلبتك معي بعرف. معناها اللي عندي النوع الثاني على منصة السيج والتحليل عليه ليس خاطئا. بعيدا عن امكانية التداول عليه من عدمه.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> غلبتك معي بعرف. معناها اللي عندي النوع الثاني على منصة السيج والتحليل عليه ليس خاطئا. بعيدا عن امكانية التداول عليه من عدمه.

 ولابهمك بالعكس مافي اى مشكلة , 
نعم لا يوجد به مشكلة ان شاء الله كثير من المحللين يعتمدون عليه في التحليل ,

----------


## Hydra

في الpending order ما هو الفرق بين buy limit-buy stop؟؟

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Hydra
					  في الpending order ما هو الفرق بين buy limit-buy stop؟؟    buy limit
اوردر بيتحط تحت السعر الحالى
يعنى لو عايز تشترى السعر من اعاده اختبار دعم مكسور
بتحط الاوردر ده 
buy stop
وضع امر شراء فوق السعر الحالى
و ده بيستخدم فى حاله توقع اختراق المقاومه فيتم وضع الامر ليتم الشراء بعد الكسر*

----------


## mhmoud_ali

*السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنكم انا شغال بطريقة على فريم 4 ساعات و لكن لا استطيع تحديد الهدف المرضى نظرا لتقلب السوق فكما 
تعلمون اليورو دولار حاليا السيولة قليلة به و لكن من 5 شهور كانت الامور غير ذلك...فسمعت انه يمكن 
استخدام مؤشر ATR لتحديد الهدف نظرا لاعتماده على السيولة و حركة الاسعار...فهل يستطيع احد 
مساعدتى فى كيفية تحديد الهدف عن طريق هذا المؤشر؟؟*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم 
> بعد اذنكم انا شغال بطريقة على فريم 4 ساعات و لكن لا استطيع تحديد الهدف المرضى نظرا لتقلب السوق فكما 
> تعلمون اليورو دولار حاليا السيولة قليلة به و لكن من 5 شهور كانت الامور غير ذلك...فسمعت انه يمكن 
> استخدام مؤشر ATR لتحديد الهدف نظرا لاعتماده على السيولة و حركة الاسعار...فهل يستطيع احد 
> مساعدتى فى كيفية تحديد الهدف عن طريق هذا المؤشر؟؟*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أستاذ محمود 
الإستخدام الأوسع إنتشارا والأفضل  للمؤشر  بتحديد وقف الخسارة وليس الهدف ,  
ومن أفضل طرق التطبيق الموضحة من فريق أكاديمية المتداول العربي  Average TRue Range 
وبناءا على هذه الطريقة يتم تحديد الهدف بريسك ريوارد 1:2 على الأقل , بمعني اذا كان الستوب 30 نقطة بناءا على الطريقة الموضحة يتم وضع هدف اول يساوي الستوب وهدف ثاني ضعف حجم الستوب , 
أتمنى أكون وفقت في الإيضاح واى استفسار اخر ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار من شان استراتيجية اسمها ( BLACK DOG SYSTEM )  حيث انها تنصح با ستخدام الاستراتيجية على الازواج التالية 
EURJPY GBPUSD GBPCHF USDJPY GBPJPY EURUSD AUDUSD CADJPY
وبالنسبة لوقت التداول بهذه الاستراتيجية تكون من بداية الفترة البريطانية الى الساعة 18:00 بتوقيت لندن
وعندي استفسار بالنسبة للاخبار التى تؤثر على هذه الازواج حيث وهل اخبار الدولار تؤثر على روج GBPJPY او GBPCHF 
 وشكرا

----------


## mhmoud_ali

*الف شكر على ردك استاذة رانيا و هشوف الموضوع و ربنا يسهل*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم عندي استفسار من شان استراتيجية اسمها ( BLACK DOG SYSTEM )  حيث انها تنصح با ستخدام الاستراتيجية على الازواج التالية 
> EURJPY GBPUSD GBPCHF USDJPY GBPJPY EURUSD AUDUSD CADJPY
> وبالنسبة لوقت التداول بهذه الاستراتيجية تكون من بداية الفترة البريطانية الى الساعة 18:00 بتوقيت لندن
> وعندي استفسار بالنسبة للاخبار التى تؤثر على هذه الازواج حيث وهل اخبار الدولار تؤثر على روج GBPJPY او GBPCHF 
>  وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخبار المؤثرة على كل زوج هى المتعلقة بالعملات الخاصة به بمعنى مثلا زوج اليورو ين يتأثر بأخبار اليابان وأخبار أوروبا بينما زوج اليورو دولار يتأثر بأخبار أوروبا وأخبار امريكا وهكذا , 
يمكنك متابعة جدول الأخبار وموعد صدور البيانات عن طريق مفكرة المتداول العربي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
- اخبار الدولار تؤثر بشكل عام على الأزواج التي يشترك بها فقط , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *الف شكر على ردك استاذة رانيا و هشوف الموضوع و ربنا يسهل*

 ياأهلا وسهلا بك أستاذ محمود 
موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للاخبار انا اعلم ان كل عملة تتاثر باخبارها الاقتصادية لاكن توجد اخبار تؤثر على الكل عند صدورها 
زوج gbp\chf  في تاريخ 24/4/2012 تحرك السعر بعكس اتجاهه في الساعة 13:00 بتوقيت لندن ولا يوجد اي خبر للفرنك او الاسترليني في تلك الساعة الرجاء مراجعة الزوج في هذا اليوم وانا اسف على الازعاج لكني دخلت في صفقة وخسرت بسبب عكس السعر 
وشكرا

----------


## emadallam

شكرا لطرح الموضوع ..وجارى القراءة والاستفادة والتعلم ..اعانكم اللله

----------


## omar1991

سلام عليكم هل من شركة يقبل فيزا الالكترون عدا افكسولشن لانه لا يدعم العراق وان لا يتجاوز عمولة $100  وشكراااا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omar1991
					  سلام عليكم هل من شركة يقبل فيزا الالكترون عدا افكسولشن لانه لا يدعم العراق وان لا يتجاوز عمولة $100  وشكراااا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم يوجد شركة WWM   
يمكنك الإطلاع على مميزات الشركة عن طريق زيارة الرابط التالي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
واذا لديك اى استفسار يمكنك مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي برقمم الجوال ويتولى مختص الإتصال بك وإيضاح كافة الإستفسارات / [email protected] 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للاخبار انا اعلم ان كل عملة تتاثر باخبارها الاقتصادية لاكن توجد اخبار تؤثر على الكل عند صدورها 
زوج gbp\chf  في تاريخ 24/4/2012 تحرك السعر بعكس اتجاهه في الساعة 13:00 بتوقيت لندن ولا يوجد اي خبر للفرنك او الاسترليني في تلك الساعة الرجاء مراجعة الزوج في هذا اليوم وانا اسف على الازعاج لكني دخلت في صفقة وخسرت بسبب عكس السعر 
وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
لا يشترط ان يتأثر السعر بخبر مباشر بنفس التوقيت أحيانا يصدر الخبر قبل ساعات وبشكل خاص الاخبار القوية تسبب تذبذب وعدم إتزان بالبداية قبل أن يتخذ الزوج إتجاه واحد قوي تأثرا بالخبر وحسب المفكرة الإقتصادية صدر صباح هذا اليوم خبر   سلبي على الباوند ( صافي إقتراض القطاع العام) قد يكون هو سبب هذه الحركة ,  
أيضا هناك أخبار خاصة بالعملة غير دورية وبالتالي لا تذكر بالمفكرة الإقتصادية مثل ربط سعر العملة او تدخل بنك مركزي وهكذا أيضا يكون لها اثر لذا يجب عند الدخول بصفقة على زوج معين متابعة أخبار العملات المشتركة فيه ويمكن ذلك عن طريق اخبار المتداول العربي على الرابط التالي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/ 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## omar1991

شكرا ست رانية عالاجابة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omar1991
					  شكرا ست رانية عالاجابة   أهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع إستفساراتك أخي عمر_

----------


## RED.HAT

هل من الممكن التداول عبر صفحة النت العادية فى حساب حقيقى FXSOL UK بدون تنزيل المنصة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED.HAT
					  هل من الممكن التداول عبر صفحة النت العادية فى حساب حقيقى FXSOL UK بدون تنزيل المنصة   نعم ممكن عن طريق منصة الويب  https://live.webtradingonline.com/web/webtrading.aspx 
أو عبر الدخول لموقع الشركة وإختيار_

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم
سؤال لو سمحتم 
هناك موضوع فى المنتدى عنوانه توصيات مدفوعه مجانية و هذا رابط الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t101204.html
ارجو ممن يعرف موقع الشركة الذكورة ان يخبرنا به و اذا تعذر الافصاح ارجو ان يكون على الخاص
شكرا لكم

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم بالنسبة لشركة FXCM هل تقدم توصيات على العملات وهل يشترط الدخول بمبلغ معين للاشتراك 
وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  السلام عليكم بالنسبة لشركة FXCM هل تقدم توصيات على العملات وهل يشترط الدخول بمبلغ معين للاشتراك 
وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشركه عندها صفحه خاصه بالعملاء تقدم فيها خدمات كثيره كتحليلات فنيه وتوصيات وأخبار وغيره من الخدمات للعملاء
ولا يوجد اشتراك للتوصيات فقط افتح حساب وتمتع بالخدمات 
والحد الأدنى لفتح الحساب في fxcm  هو 300 دولار*

----------


## mab2100

شكرا يا اخ محمد بالنسبة لشركة fxsol هل لديها توصيات

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  شكرا يا اخ محمد بالنسبة لشركة fxsol هل لديها توصيات   لا ليس لديها توصيات*

----------


## mab2100

بالنسبة لتوصيات fxcm  كيف تصل الى العميل هل ممكن تصل عن طريق الجوال

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم
على منصة mt4 fxsol uk
عند وضع exp  date for pending order
تظهر هذه الرسالة
[Expiration for pending orders is disabled]
ارجو التوضيح لماذا
علما بان باقى المنصات للشركات الاخرى تعمل بدون مشاكل

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  شكرا يا اخ محمد بالنسبة لشركة fxsol هل لديها توصيات         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزب
					   
لا ليس لديها توصيات   بس يا عزب باشا انا بتوصلني تحليلات يومية علي الازواج الرئيسية علي الايميل بتاعي من شركة سوليوشن!!*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED.HAT
					  السلام عليكم
على منصة mt4 fxsol uk
عند وضع exp  date for pending order
تظهر هذه الرسالة
[Expiration for pending orders is disabled]
ارجو التوضيح لماذا
علما بان باقى المنصات للشركات الاخرى تعمل بدون مشاكل   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا أخي Redhat 
أرجو من حضرتك التأكد من الإختيار لنوع الأوردر Limit or stop  وان يكون الهدف ووقف الخسارة لا يقل عن 5 نقاط من سعر الدخول , هذه الأسباب البسيطة قد تتسبب في عدم إضافة الأوردر بشكل سليم وتظهر رسالة خطأ , 
قمت بتجربة المنصة الأن على  حساب تجريبي ولم تظهر المشكلة اذا مازالت مستمرة مع حضرتك أستأذنك في إرفاق صورة لرسالة الخطأ التي تظهر لعرضها على خدمة العملاء , 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					     
بس يا عزب باشا انا بتوصلني تحليلات يومية علي الازواج الرئيسية علي الايميل بتاعي من شركة سوليوشن!!   صحيح لكنها مازالت في مرحلة تجريبية ويتم إرسالها لشريحة عشوائية من العملاء ولم يتم تعميمها بعد  
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  بالنسبة لتوصيات fxcm  كيف تصل الى العميل هل ممكن تصل عن طريق الجوال   أعتقد انها يتم الحصول عليها من صفحة بالموقع الخاص بالشركة لكن يمكنك الإستفسار عن التفاصيل من خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي [email protected] 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## scorpion

ما اعرف اذا مكان سؤالي خطأ بس ما حبيت افتح موضوع عشانه
أنا عندي الايفون على الستور الامريكي لكن اريد تحميل برنامج افكسول الخاص ببريطانيا و هو موجود بس في الستور البريطاني..هل فيه طريقه اقدر احمله من النت على جهازي و بعدين انقله للأيفون او اي طريقة ثانية لأن عدي حساب تجريبي على افكسول بريطانيا

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار مهم جدا وجدة رسالة في متاجرة الهامش 
نوقشت صباح يوم – الاثنين - بتاريخ 24/ 12/ 1429هـ بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية , رسالة ماجستير عن " المتاجرة بالهامش في الأسواق المالية...دراسة فقهية" , أعدها الطالب ياسر بن إبراهيم بن محمد الخضيري , المعيد بقسم الفقه واشرف عليها الدكتور عبد الله بن محمد العمراني(مقررا) , والدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم السحيباني (مقررا مساعدا). وشارك في مناقشة الرسالة بقاعة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز كل من : الدكتور فهد بن عبد الكريم السنيدي (الأستاذ بقسم الفقه), والدكتور سعد بن تركي الخثلان (الأستاذ المساعد بقسم الفقه) , والدكتور عبد الله بن ناصر السلمي (الأستاذ المشارك بالمعهد العالي للقضاء)
التسائل وجدة شروط للمتاجرة بالهامش الرجاء مراجعتها وابداء الرئي وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة scorpion
					  ما اعرف اذا مكان سؤالي خطأ بس ما حبيت افتح موضوع عشانه
أنا عندي الايفون على الستور الامريكي لكن اريد تحميل برنامج افكسول الخاص ببريطانيا و هو موجود بس في الستور البريطاني..هل فيه طريقه اقدر احمله من النت على جهازي و بعدين انقله للأيفون او اي طريقة ثانية لأن عدي حساب تجريبي على افكسول بريطانيا   البرنامج موجود في الاستور عامة وليس له علاقة بالدوره http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/gts-f...466258432?mt=8*

----------


## محمد العزب

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  السلام عليكم عندي استفسار مهم جدا وجدة رسالة في متاجرة الهامش 
نوقشت صباح يوم – الاثنين - بتاريخ 24/ 12/ 1429هـ بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية , رسالة ماجستير عن " المتاجرة بالهامش في الأسواق المالية...دراسة فقهية" , أعدها الطالب ياسر بن إبراهيم بن محمد الخضيري , المعيد بقسم الفقه واشرف عليها الدكتور عبد الله بن محمد العمراني(مقررا) , والدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم السحيباني (مقررا مساعدا). وشارك في مناقشة الرسالة بقاعة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز كل من : الدكتور فهد بن عبد الكريم السنيدي (الأستاذ بقسم الفقه), والدكتور سعد بن تركي الخثلان (الأستاذ المساعد بقسم الفقه) , والدكتور عبد الله بن ناصر السلمي (الأستاذ المشارك بالمعهد العالي للقضاء)
التسائل وجدة شروط للمتاجرة بالهامش الرجاء مراجعتها وابداء الرئي وشكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الحقيقه لا نعرف أين توجد هذه الرساله ولكن هناك أراء للمجمعات الفقهيه واراء فقهاء تجده بعضها في هذا الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاكارم
من فضلكم اريد اداة تكون في المتادريدر تعيد رسم الخط اتوماتيكيا كل عدد معين من النقاط
يعني كل خمسة نقط يرسم خط سعري او كل 4 نقاط وهكذا
و الفكرة مثل السايكل لاين ولكن خط سعري وليس خط تاريخي
شكرا لكم
أنتظر الاجابة بفارغ الصبر لاني في عذاب

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفوركس اخذني
					  السلام عليكم الاخوة الاكارم
من فضلكم اريد اداة تكون في المتادريدر تعيد رسم الخط اتوماتيكيا كل عدد معين من النقاط
يعني كل خمسة نقط يرسم خط سعري او كل 4 نقاط وهكذا
و الفكرة مثل السايكل لاين ولكن خط سعري وليس خط تاريخي
شكرا لكم
أنتظر الاجابة بفارغ الصبر لاني في عذاب   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لايوجد أداة مضمنة بالميتاتريدر حسب علمي تقوم بذلك لكن يمكن برمجة مؤشر يلبي طلبك ان شاء الله ,
رجاء إضافة موضوع يحتوي على تفاصيل طلبك بقسم المؤشرات والإكسبرتات وان شاء الله المبرمجين هناك لن يتأخروا  عن مساعدتك وبرمجته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> _ 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لايوجد أداة مضمنة بالميتاتريدر حسب علمي تقوم بذلك لكن يمكن برمجة مؤشر يلبي طلبك ان شاء الله ,
> رجاء إضافة موضوع يحتوي على تفاصيل طلبك بقسم المؤشرات والإكسبرتات وان شاء الله المبرمجين هناك لن يتأخروا  عن مساعدتك وبرمجته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري_

 حفظك الله اختي الفاضلة على سرعة الرد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفوركس اخذني
					  حفظك الله اختي الفاضلة على سرعة الرد   جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

صباح الفل والياسمين الاخوة الافاضل 
انا جديد واعتذر على كثرة الاسئلة فانتم تعلمون كم يكون الانسان تائها عندما يكون جديد
لذا ارجوا ان تستحملوني
اريد ان اسئل هل يمكن ان ندخل اسكالبينغ كل دقيقة 
يعني كيف نضع الاوامر بسرعة فقط عند انتهاء الشمعة حتى لا نضيع اي نقطة
هل ممكن هذا ام يجب ان يكون هناك روبوت 
وايضا لمن حسابه 1000 دولار ورافعة مالية 1:500
يستطيع ان يدخل النقطة ب50 دولار و كم يجب ان يخسر من نقطة حتى يتمرجن الحساب
شكرا لكم

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

*وايضا ارجوا منكم نصيحة ماهي افضل شركة في مايخص السكالبينغ
ولكن تكون تقبل الايداع عن طريق Liberty Reseve 
وايضا تكون توفر بطاقة مستر كارد
لانه لدي المال في هذا البنك وايضا احتاج لبطاقة مستر كارد حتى اتفاد المراقبة الحكومية  
يعني اذا كان فيه مال كبير وارسلته الى حسابي البنكي الارضي فسيتهمونني بتبييض الاموال 
لهذا اريد بطاقة مستر كارد حتى اسحب المال من atm  من دون علم احد*

----------


## pro_trade

> صباح الفل والياسمين الاخوة الافاضل 
> انا جديد واعتذر على كثرة الاسئلة فانتم تعلمون كم يكون الانسان تائها عندما يكون جديد
> لذا ارجوا ان تستحملوني
> اريد ان اسئل هل يمكن ان ندخل اسكالبينغ كل دقيقة 
> يعني كيف نضع الاوامر بسرعة فقط عند انتهاء الشمعة حتى لا نضيع اي نقطة
> هل ممكن هذا ام يجب ان يكون هناك روبوت 
> وايضا لمن حسابه 1000 دولار ورافعة مالية 1:500
> يستطيع ان يدخل النقطة ب50 دولار و كم يجب ان يخسر من نقطة حتى يتمرجن الحساب
> شكرا لكم

 لا تستطيع ان تدخل بخمسين دولار للنقطة على حساب 1000 دولار 
لان المارجن المطلوب لهذه العملية اصلا يكون 1000 دولار مضروبا في سعر الزوج  
اخي اقول لك نصيحة ذهبية .. الطريق التي تنوي ان تسلكها نتيجتها خسارة حسابك لا محالة .. ملايين من الناس جربوا مثل هذه الاساليب و منهم من كسب في البدايه و ضاعف حسابه عده مرات .. لكن النهاية تكون خسارة كل الرصيد .. و انت كما تقول مبتديء .. يلزمك ان تتعلم كثير و تقرا كثيرا و تجرب كثيرا حتى تستطيع ان تحكم بنفسك و تدرك حقيقه سوق الفوركس بوضوح .. فلا تكن فريسه سهله  
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

*جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة اخي الكريم وشكرا على ردك
ولكن اود ان اعرف ماهو اقصى مبلغ يمكن دخوله للنقطة الواحدة برافعة 1:500
يعني كمعلومة فقط *

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*عندي سؤال 
ازاي اعمل العلامت اللي الناس بيحوطوها فالعنوان قبل اسم الموضوع دي, زي مثلا اللي الاستاذة رانيا بتحطهم فاعلنوان بتاع موضايعها؟*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

*أظن  الاخوة لم ينظروا الى موضوعي الرئيسي اليوم
على كل حال
اريد ان اسئل هل يمكن فتح صفقتين في نفس الوقت و من نفس النقطة 
مثال صفقة بيع من 1.3654 وصفقة شراء من 1.3654
انتظر ردكم اخوتي*

----------


## pro_trade

> *جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة اخي الكريم وشكرا على ردك
> ولكن اود ان اعرف ماهو اقصى مبلغ يمكن دخوله للنقطة الواحدة برافعة 1:500
> يعني كمعلومة فقط *

 هذا يعتمد على الطريقه المستخدمه في التداول و على نسبه المخاطرة التي تحددها انت .. لكن عموما لو افترضنا ان حسابك 1000 دولار و برافعه 1:500 و تريد ان تدخل النقطة بدولار .. فان دخولك للصفقة الواحده يحجز مارجن 20 دولار تقريبا و يبقى لك 980 نقطة انعكاس حتى تخسر باقي رصيدك فتبقى هذه ال 20 دولار في حسابك     

> *أظن  الاخوة لم ينظروا الى موضوعي الرئيسي اليوم
> على كل حال
> اريد ان اسئل هل يمكن فتح صفقتين في نفس الوقت و من نفس النقطة 
> مثال صفقة بيع من 1.3654 وصفقة شراء من 1.3654
> انتظر ردكم اخوتي*

 هذا يسمى بالهيدج hedge و نعم تستطيع ذلك بشرط ان تسمح قوانين الشركة او البلد الذي توجد فيه الشركة بذلك .. مثلا امريكا تمنع الهيدج فلا تفتح حساب لدى الفروع فيها  
بالتوفيق

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					  عندي سؤال 
ازاي اعمل العلامت اللي الناس بيحوطوها فالعنوان قبل اسم الموضوع دي, زي مثلا اللي الاستاذة رانيا بتحطهم فاعلنوان بتاع موضايعها؟   طريقتين: 
الأولى اكتب في جوجل تزيين عناوين المواضيع وسوف تجد قوالب جاهزة منها 
الثانية : ان تقوم  بإضافتها حسب إختيارك عن طريق الدخول الى Start  ثم إتبع الخطوات_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفوركس اخذني
					  أظن  الاخوة لم ينظروا الى موضوعي الرئيسي اليوم
على كل حال
اريد ان اسئل هل يمكن فتح صفقتين في نفس الوقت و من نفس النقطة 
مثال صفقة بيع من 1.3654 وصفقة شراء من 1.3654
انتظر ردكم اخوتي         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pro_trade
					  هذا يعتمد على الطريقه المستخدمه في التداول و على نسبه المخاطرة التي تحددها انت .. لكن عموما لو افترضنا ان حسابك 1000 دولار و برافعه 1:500 و تريد ان تدخل النقطة بدولار .. فان دخولك للصفقة الواحده يحجز مارجن 20 دولار تقريبا و يبقى لك 980 نقطة انعكاس حتى تخسر باقي رصيدك فتبقى هذه ال 20 دولار في حسابك    
هذا يسمى بالهيدج hedge و نعم تستطيع ذلك بشرط ان تسمح قوانين الشركة او البلد الذي توجد فيه الشركة بذلك .. مثلا امريكا تمنع الهيدج فلا تفتح حساب لدى الفروع فيها  
بالتوفيق   ماشاء الله كما تفضل اخي pro Trade  كفى وأوفى بالرد بخصوص إستفسار الرافعة والهيدج, 
وبشكل عام أخي الفوركس أخذني انصح حضرتك بمراجعة هذه المقالات التعليمية من الأكاديمية عن الرافعة  الرافعة المالية ونظام المتاجرة بالهامش 
كما أنصحك بمراجعة هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تجده مفيد https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## scorpion

للأسف لما احاول احمله يفتح لي الايتونز على الستور الامريكي و ما فيه البرنامج الخاص ببريطانيا..حسابي اساسا على الستور الامريكي و ما اقدر اغيره
ابغى طريقة ثانية انزل فيها البرنامج   

> *البرنامج موجود في الاستور عامة وليس له علاقة بالدوره* *http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/gts-f...466258432?mt=8*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> هذا يعتمد على الطريقه المستخدمه في التداول و على نسبه المخاطرة التي تحددها انت .. لكن عموما لو افترضنا ان حسابك 1000 دولار و برافعه 1:500 و تريد ان تدخل النقطة بدولار .. فان دخولك للصفقة الواحده يحجز مارجن 20 دولار تقريبا و يبقى لك 980 نقطة انعكاس حتى تخسر باقي رصيدك فتبقى هذه ال 20 دولار في حسابك    
> هذا يسمى بالهيدج hedge و نعم تستطيع ذلك بشرط ان تسمح قوانين الشركة او البلد الذي توجد فيه الشركة بذلك .. مثلا امريكا تمنع الهيدج فلا تفتح حساب لدى الفروع فيها  
> بالتوفيق

 * شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على ردك الكريم*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> _   
> ماشاء الله كما تفضل اخي pro Trade  كفى وأوفى بالرد بخصوص إستفسار الرافعة والهيدج, 
> وبشكل عام أخي الفوركس أخذني انصح حضرتك بمراجعة هذه المقالات التعليمية من الأكاديمية عن الرافعة  الرافعة المالية ونظام المتاجرة بالهامش 
> كما أنصحك بمراجعة هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تجده مفيد https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html  
> تحياتي وتقديري_

 *شكرا مشرفتنا الفاضلة على الروابط
حقا لقد افادتني*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

*السلام عليكم
من فضلكم ماهو الوقت الذي يكون فيه زوج اليورو دولار 
يكون فيه عادي أعني لا اخبار ولا اي شيء ولا اي تأثير
يعني يكون يمشي حركة طبيعية وببساطة يكون هادئ و يمشي طبيعيا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفوركس اخذني
					  السلام عليكم
من فضلكم ماهو الوقت الذي يكون فيه زوج اليورو دولار 
يكون فيه عادي أعني لا اخبار ولا اي شيء ولا اي تأثير
يعني يكون يمشي حركة طبيعية وببساطة يكون هادئ و يمشي طبيعيا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عادة أخبار الزوج تكون في أوقات الاسواق الخاصة بالعملات  به مثلا : اليورو دولار أخباره تكون بالسوق الأوروبي والأمريكي
الفترة الأسيوية عادة تكون هادئة للزوج لعدم وجود أخبار عليه لكن أحيانايتم كسر القاعدة وتبدأ موجات سعرية فيها لكن ليس كثيرا , 
لمعرفة أوقات الأسواق : 
عن طريق المتداول العربي بأعلى الصفحة سوف تجد إشارة خضراء بجوار السوق المفتوح حاليا   
الأن جميعها بدون إشارة لان السوق مغلق , 
ايضا هذا الموقع مفيد http://www.forexmarkethours.com/ 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## ahmedphen0m

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رانيا وجدي
					   
طريقتين: 
الأولى اكتب في جوجل تزيين عناوين المواضيع وسوف تجد قوالب جاهزة منها 
الثانية : ان تقوم  بإضافتها حسب إختيارك عن طريق الدخول الى Start  ثم إتبع الخطوات الملف المرفق 327354   شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> _ 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عادة أخبار الزوج تكون في أوقات الاسواق الخاصة بالعملات  به مثلا : اليورو دولار أخباره تكون بالسوق الأوروبي والأمريكي
> الفترة الأسيوية عادة تكون هادئة للزوج لعدم وجود أخبار عليه لكن أحيانايتم كسر القاعدة وتبدأ موجات سعرية فيها لكن ليس كثيرا , 
> لمعرفة أوقات الأسواق : 
> عن طريق المتداول العربي بأعلى الصفحة سوف تجد إشارة خضراء بجوار السوق المفتوح حاليا   
> الأن جميعها بدون إشارة لان السوق مغلق , 
> ايضا هذا الموقع مفيد http://www.forexmarkethours.com/ 
> تحياتي وتقديري_

 *جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الشرح الوافي أختي الفاضلة رانيا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedphen0m
					   
شكرا جزيلا استاذة رانيا         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفوركس اخذني
					  جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الشرح الوافي أختي الفاضلة رانيا   ياأهلا وسهلا بكم دائما إخواني الأعزاء 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

*السلام عليكم
هذا من طيب أصلك اختي الفاضلة رانيا
وايضا نسيت سؤال 
هل يمكن ان ندخل اسكالبينغ على كل دقيقة
يعني كل دقيقة ناخذ ثلاث نقاط ونذهب واذا كان السبريد 1 يعني نربح نقطتين
ولكن المشكلة لدي في وضع الاوامر
اعني الدقيقة تغلق بسرعة واحتاج الى سرعة رهيبة لكي اضع الاوامر و لا تضيع مني اي نقطة
فهل هناك من يتاجر هكذا وايضا هل ساحتاج الى روبوت
أنتظر اجابتك .........
شكرا*

----------


## pro_trade

> *السلام عليكم
> هذا من طيب أصلك اختي الفاضلة رانيا
> وايضا نسيت سؤال 
> هل يمكن ان ندخل اسكالبينغ على كل دقيقة
> يعني كل دقيقة ناخذ ثلاث نقاط ونذهب واذا كان السبريد 1 يعني نربح نقطتين
> ولكن المشكلة لدي في وضع الاوامر
> اعني الدقيقة تغلق بسرعة واحتاج الى سرعة رهيبة لكي اضع الاوامر و لا تضيع مني اي نقطة
> فهل هناك من يتاجر هكذا وايضا هل ساحتاج الى روبوت
> أنتظر اجابتك .........
> شكرا*

  تستطيع ذلك باستخدام اكسبيرت .. و ينفذ الصفقة بشكل الي مع بداية الدقيقة الجديدة .. 
اخي الكريم انا لا اعرفك و لا انت تعرفني .. لكني لا احب ان ارى خسارة غيري 
انا نصحتك نصيحه ذهبية من قبل و هي ليست من فراغ .. صدقني يا اخي هذا السوق هو للقله فقط و لا يصلح لجميع الناس .. و اذا اردت ان تربح من هذا السوق فعليك ان تبحث عن الطريق الصحيح  .. يوجد آلاف الاكسبيرتات التي تعمل بشكل آلي لكن تكون نهايتها خسارة الارصده .. لان القسم الاعظم من المتداولين يجهل كيف يتعامل مع الاكسبيرت و يجهل طرق الاستفاده منه .. و ينظر اليه انه عبارة عن ماكينه تصنيع نقود 
عموما يا اخي اذا كنت مصر جرب .. لكن بعد عده اشهر ارجع و اقرا مشاركتي هذه و مشاركتي السابقة و احكم بنفسك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفوركس اخذني
					  السلام عليكم
هذا من طيب أصلك اختي الفاضلة رانيا
وايضا نسيت سؤال 
هل يمكن ان ندخل اسكالبينغ على كل دقيقة
يعني كل دقيقة ناخذ ثلاث نقاط ونذهب واذا كان السبريد 1 يعني نربح نقطتين
ولكن المشكلة لدي في وضع الاوامر
اعني الدقيقة تغلق بسرعة واحتاج الى سرعة رهيبة لكي اضع الاوامر و لا تضيع مني اي نقطة
فهل هناك من يتاجر هكذا وايضا هل ساحتاج الى روبوت
أنتظر اجابتك .........
شكرا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم كما تفضلت نظرا لسرعة الحركة على فريم الدقيقة سوف يكون أفضل ان يتم برمجة إكسبرت ألى للقيام بهذه العملية
الأهم ان يكون لدى حضرتك طريقة عمل لها شروط محددة يتم تطبيقها وبناءا عليه يتم برمجة الإكسبرت على هذه الشروط 
يمكنك فتح موضوع جددي بقسم المؤشرات والإكسبرتات ووضع الشروط المطلوبة وان شاء الله يقوم أحد المبرمجين بالقسم بتلبية طلبك https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> تستطيع ذلك باستخدام اكسبيرت .. و ينفذ الصفقة بشكل الي مع بداية الدقيقة الجديدة .. 
> اخي الكريم انا لا اعرفك و لا انت تعرفني .. لكني لا احب ان ارى خسارة غيري 
> انا نصحتك نصيحه ذهبية من قبل و هي ليست من فراغ .. صدقني يا اخي هذا السوق هو للقله فقط و لا يصلح لجميع الناس .. و اذا اردت ان تربح من هذا السوق فعليك ان تبحث عن الطريق الصحيح  .. يوجد آلاف الاكسبيرتات التي تعمل بشكل آلي لكن تكون نهايتها خسارة الارصده .. لان القسم الاعظم من المتداولين يجهل كيف يتعامل مع الاكسبيرت و يجهل طرق الاستفاده منه .. و ينظر اليه انه عبارة عن ماكينه تصنيع نقود 
> عموما يا اخي اذا كنت مصر جرب .. لكن بعد عده اشهر ارجع و اقرا مشاركتي هذه و مشاركتي السابقة و احكم بنفسك 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق

 *جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز على حرصك على عدم وقوع اخوتك في المحظور
وهذا ان دل على شيء دل على اخوتك ومحبتك للخير .......وحقا انت تحب لاخيك كما تحب لنفسك
ما شاء الله
ولكن الاكسبريت لا احبه واحب اليدوي فالمرونة شيء ضروري في العمل
ونسيت امرا .......انا اقدر نصائحك اخي العزيز ووانا اخذها على محمل الجد
واستغفر الله العظيم
 بارك الله فيك*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> _ 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نعم كما تفضلت نظرا لسرعة الحركة على فريم الدقيقة سوف يكون أفضل ان يتم برمجة إكسبرت ألى للقيام بهذه العملية
> الأهم ان يكون لدى حضرتك طريقة عمل لها شروط محددة يتم تطبيقها وبناءا عليه يتم برمجة الإكسبرت على هذه الشروط 
> يمكنك فتح موضوع جددي بقسم المؤشرات والإكسبرتات ووضع الشروط المطلوبة وان شاء الله يقوم أحد المبرمجين بالقسم بتلبية طلبك https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري_

 *جزاك الله خيرا اختي الفاضلة رانيا .......
وصعب جدا جدا اني اعمل باكسبريت لان الشروط تختلف و ويعني ليس هناك قانون ثابث والان ريبما سانتقل الى فريم الخمس دقائق 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم
عندى حساب حقيقى fxsol uk mt4 تحت رعايتكم
سؤالى
هل يمكن الربط بينه و بين زولوتريد
شكرا لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED.HAT
					  السلام عليكم
عندى حساب حقيقى fxsol uk mt4 تحت رعايتكم
سؤالى
هل يمكن الربط بينه و بين زولوتريد
شكرا لكم   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حسب مافهمت من موقع الزولو تريد ممكن ان شاء الله ,  
لكن الأفضل مراجعة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي :/ [email protected] 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## dollar9

السلام عليكم
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة افادتي
انا اعمل على مجموعة من الموفينات وعند تقاطعها ادخل
ولكن اعاني مشكلة في تحديد الهدف وكذلك الستوب فبلنسبة للهدف دائما اضيع كثير من النقاط عندما يكون هناك رالي ولا استفيد منها
فمثلا اليوم رغم الهبوط الكبير على اليورو لم استفد الا بضعة نقاط 
ارجو ممن لديه فكرة طرحها علي وخصوصا  المشرف محمد العزب لاني اذكر قرات له مشاركة بانه يعمل على الموفينات
فكرة التريلينغ ستوب غير مجدية
هل هناك مؤشر يساعدني لاستغل اكبر عدد ممكن من النقاط ويخبرني نوعا ما ان السعر مستمر
وشكرا لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dollar9
					  السلام عليكم
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة افادتي
انا اعمل على مجموعة من الموفينات وعند تقاطعها ادخل
ولكن اعاني مشكلة في تحديد الهدف وكذلك الستوب فبلنسبة للهدف دائما اضيع كثير من النقاط عندما يكون هناك رالي ولا استفيد منها
فمثلا اليوم رغم الهبوط الكبير على اليورو لم استفد الا بضعة نقاط 
ارجو ممن لديه فكرة طرحها علي وخصوصا  المشرف محمد العزب لاني اذكر قرات له مشاركة بانه يعمل على الموفينات
فكرة التريلينغ ستوب غير مجدية
هل هناك مؤشر يساعدني لاستغل اكبر عدد ممكن من النقاط ويخبرني نوعا ما ان السعر مستمر
وشكرا لكم    وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الطرق المفيدة تقسيم الهدف والعقود بمعنى ان يكون لك هدف اول تغلق عنده نصف العقود وتقوم بتحريك وقف النصف الاخر لنقطة الدخول  
أيضا يمكن الإستعانة بمستويات الدعم والمقاومة لتحديد الأهداف مثل البيفوت والقيعان والقمم 
ارفقت لك مؤشر للبيفوت ان شاء الله يكون مفيد 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## dollar9

> _
>  وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> من الطرق المفيدة تقسيم الهدف والعقود بمعنى ان يكون لك هدف اول تغلق عنده نصف العقود وتقوم بتحريك وقف النصف الاخر لنقطة الدخول  
> أيضا يمكن الإستعانة بمستويات الدعم والمقاومة لتحديد الأهداف مثل البيفوت والقيعان والقمم 
> ارفقت لك مؤشر للبيفوت ان شاء الله يكون مفيد 
> تحياتي وتقديري_

 اهلا بك اخت رانيا والف شكرلك
بالنسبة لتقسيم العقود فكرت بها ولكن عند ضرب الستوب ستضرب العقود كاملة الستوب وعند الهدف ستكون مجزأة اي ستكون الخسارة اكبر من الربح
وبالنسبة للبايفوت اظنها فكرة رائعة ساعمل عليها ان شاء الله
واتمنى سماع مزيد من الاراء

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dollar9
					  اهلا بك اخت رانيا والف شكرلك
بالنسبة لتقسيم العقود فكرت بها ولكن عند ضرب الستوب ستضرب العقود كاملة الستوب وعند الهدف ستكون مجزأة اي ستكون الخسارة اكبر من الربح
وبالنسبة للبايفوت اظنها فكرة رائعة ساعمل عليها ان شاء الله
واتمنى سماع مزيد من الاراء   ياهلا بك دائما  
بالنسبة لتقسيم العقود يتم معالجة هذه النقطة بأن يكون نسبة الريسك ريوارد اقل شىء الهدف ضعف الستوب بالتالي مع إجمالي الصفقات تجد النتيجة ربح وعادة الصفقة يتم تأمينها بوقت سريع عند تحقق الهدف الأول مايساوي حجم الستوب  
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## dollar9

> _ 
> ياهلا بك دائما  
> بالنسبة لتقسيم العقود يتم معالجة هذه النقطة بأن يكون نسبة الريسك ريوارد اقل شىء الهدف ضعف الستوب بالتالي مع إجمالي الصفقات تجد النتيجة ربح وعادة الصفقة يتم تأمينها بوقت سريع عند تحقق الهدف الأول مايساوي حجم الستوب  
> تحياتي وتقديري_

 اخت رانيا لي طلب لو سمحتي
البايفوت وضعته ولكنه مخصص لفريم الساعة اي اشاراته ثابتة وكبيرة
هل يوجد مؤشر دعوم ومقاومات لفريمات اقل فانا اعمل على ال 5 دقائق

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dollar9
					  اخت رانيا لي طلب لو سمحتي
البايفوت وضعته ولكنه مخصص لفريم الساعة اي اشاراته ثابتة وكبيرة
هل يوجد مؤشر دعوم ومقاومات لفريمات اقل فانا اعمل على ال 5 دقائق   البيفوت يصلح للتطبيق على الإطارات الزمنية الأقل من ساعة أيضا لكن قد تكون المستويات بعيدة قليلا عن بعضها على هذا الإطار , يوجد مؤشرات اخرى تحدد مستويات دعم ومقاومة لكن بشكل شخصي اثق أكثر في البيفوت الذي أرفقته لك وأيضا مستويات الفيبوناتشي , 
تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59851.html 
وهذه المشاركة بها مؤشر يبدو أنه جيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...=1#post2444130 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## dollar9

كل الشكر لك اخت رانيا اظن اني ساستخدم مؤشر الاخ جمال بسيس
والتجربة جارية

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

*السلام عليكم
حاولت ان افهم المارجن والليفرج ولكنني اجد صعوبة كبيرة
واود ان اسئل عن ما يلي
لو في حساب ب1000دولار ورافعة ب1:2000
ماهو اقصى قيمة للنقطة يمكن دخولها............. علما انه لو خسرت 8 نقاط يبقى نصف الحساب
هذه هي المسألة التي حرت في حسابها
و من فضلكم لمن يضع لي الجواب يشرح لي كيف حسبها بالتفصيل*

----------


## محمد صلاح

> *السلام عليكم
> حاولت ان افهم المارجن والليفرج ولكنني اجد صعوبة كبيرة
> واود ان اسئل عن ما يلي
> لو في حساب ب1000دولار ورافعة ب1:2000
> ماهو اقصى قيمة للنقطة يمكن دخولها............. علما انه لو خسرت 8 نقاط يبقى نصف الحساب
> هذه هي المسألة التي حرت في حسابها
> و من فضلكم لمن يضع لي الجواب يشرح لي كيف حسبها بالتفصيل*

 السلام عليكم  
نبدأ بالرافعة :- 
الرافعة المالية دى اداة او خاصية بتتيح للمتاجر المتاجرة ودخول عقود وصفقات تفوق رأس المال الخاص بية  
عن طريق الرافعة  
الرافعة بتضاعف القدرة الشرائية لدى المتاجر عن طريق النسبة المستخدمة  ...  بمعنى  
لو راس المال = 1000 $ والرافعة المستخدمة 1:200 يبقى المتاجر ممكن يدخب صفقات بقيمة 200*1000$= 200.000 $  
ولكن فى حالة استخدام الرافعة بيتم سحب ما يسمى الهامش المحجوز ودة بيكون نسبة من راس المال الاساسى 
توفيرا لك اخى  
الرافعة المالية تعتبر اخطر ما فى اسواق المال 
مع العلم ان برامج التداول تقوم بحساب هذة الفرضيات تلقائيا  
وبدون التدرج لحسابات معقدة  
يمكنك استخدام الموقع التالى فى تحديد عدد العقود والنسبة من راس المال داخل كل صفقة ومعدل الخسارة والربح داخلها وعدد النقاط ايضا وكل شىئ   http://www.forexcalc.com/forex_risk_calculator/ 
كل ما عليك ادخال نسبة الخسارة المراد المجازفة بها وعدد النقاط وبعض البيانات المطلوبة عن الصفقة وسيقوم الموقع بأعلامك بعدد العقود وقيمة النقطة وكل شىء تريد معرفتة عن الدخول الى الصفقة  
فى حالة وجود اى استفسار انا متواجد وارجوا انى اكون اضفت ولو القليل   
ويمكنك ايضا الاطلاع على الرابط التالى بيوضح الفكرة الخاصة بكل من الرافعة والهامش   الرافعة المالية والهامش ( المتداول العربى )  
تحياتى

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> السلام عليكم  
> نبدأ بالرافعة :- 
> الرافعة المالية دى اداة او خاصية بتتيح للمتاجر المتاجرة ودخول عقود وصفقات تفوق رأس المال الخاص بية  
> عن طريق الرافعة  
> الرافعة بتضاعف القدرة الشرائية لدى المتاجر عن طريق النسبة المستخدمة  ...  بمعنى  
> لو راس المال = 1000 $ والرافعة المستخدمة 1:200 يبقى المتاجر ممكن يدخب صفقات بقيمة 200*1000$= 200.000 $  
> ولكن فى حالة استخدام الرافعة بيتم سحب ما يسمى الهامش المحجوز ودة بيكون نسبة من راس المال الاساسى 
> توفيرا لك اخى  
> الرافعة المالية تعتبر اخطر ما فى اسواق المال 
> ...

 *والله يا اخي انا احس في نفسي اني واحد غبي الى اقصى درجة وكل ما يعيقني هو هذه العملية الحسابية
والحقيقية لم افهم كيف اضع الامور في ذلك الموقع 
واذا اردت ان تضعها لي اخي الكريم فتفضل مشكورا لاني في حيرة من هذا الامر
وعلما ان الرافعة هي 2000 وليست 200     لو في حساب ب1000دولار ورافعة ب1:2000
ماهو اقصى قيمة للنقطة يمكن دخولها............. علما انه لو خسرت 8 نقاط يبقى نصف الحساب   وشكرا*

----------


## محمد صلاح

> *والله يا اخي انا احس في نفسي اني واحد غبي الى اقصى درجة وكل ما يعيقني هو هذه العملية الحسابية
> والحقيقية لم افهم كيف اضع الامور في ذلك الموقع 
> واذا اردت ان تضعها لي اخي الكريم فتفضل مشكورا لاني في حيرة من هذا الامر
> وعلما ان الرافعة هي 2000 وليست 200 
> وشكرا*

 تفضل

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

> تفضل

 الله يجزيك بخير ان شاء الله على هذا الشرح الوافي شكرا لك
ولكن سعر اليبع والشراء لم افهمه .........هل اضع في الخانتين سعر معين
فانا احتاج فقط سعر دخول الصفقة وسعر التايك بروفيت وسعر الستوب لوس
واسف والله يا اخي اثقلت عليك

----------


## محمد صلاح

> الله يجزيك بخير ان شاء الله على هذا الشرح الوافي شكرا لك
> ولكن سعر اليبع والشراء لم افهمه .........هل اضع في الخانتين سعر معين
> فانا احتاج فقط سعر دخول الصفقة وسعر التايك بروفيت وسعر الستوب لوس
> واسف والله يا اخي اثقلت عليك

 هذا هو سعر الشراء والبيع فى اعلى الصورة ومكان نقلهم اخى

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل.*

----------


## الفوركس اخذني

ارجوا منكم ان تصححوا لي   

> لو في حساب ب1000دولار ورافعة ب1:2000
> ماهو اقصى قيمة للنقطة يمكن دخولها............. علما انه لو خسرت 8 نقاط يبقى نصف الحساب

 يعني على حسب حساباتي..........فالحقيقة لم افهم الالة الحاسبة وحاولت احسبها بنفسي
و حصلت على اقصى قيمة للنقطة يمكن ادخلها هي 60 دولار للنقطة 
لانني لو خسرت 8 نقاط فهذا يعني نصف الحساب تقريبا (لانه 60*8) تساوي 480 دولار 
وايضا يلزمني 300 دولار كعقد محجوز لاشتري ستة لوتات قياسية (60 دولار للنقطة)
اليس كذلك ........

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفوركس اخذني
					  ارجوا منكم ان تصححوا لي  
يعني على حسب حساباتي..........فالحقيقة لم افهم الالة الحاسبة وحاولت احسبها بنفسي
و حصلت على اقصى قيمة للنقطة يمكن ادخلها هي 60 دولار للنقطة 
لانني لو خسرت 8 نقاط فهذا يعني نصف الحساب تقريبا (لانه 60*8) تساوي 480 دولار 
وايضا يلزمني 300 دولار كعقد محجوز لاشتري ستة لوتات قياسية (60 دولار للنقطة)
اليس كذلك ........   الرافعة لا علاقة لها بقيمة النقطة وانما مايحدد قيمة النقطة هو حجم العقد الذي تستخدمه الستاندر = 10 دولار للنقطة , الميني : 1 دولار , الميكرو : 10 سنت , 
الرافعة تتحكم فقط في حجم الهامش المحجوز عن الصفقات واذا استخدمت رافعة بحجم 1:2000 على زوج اليورو دولار مثلا فكل عقد ستاندر سوف يحجز 62 دولار تقريبا , 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم هل احد مجرب موقع 
Buy Forex Signals 
لان الموقع يقدم نتائج تعتبر خيالية ارجو الافادة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  السلام عليكم هل احد مجرب موقع 
Buy Forex Signals 
لان الموقع يقدم نتائج تعتبر خيالية ارجو الافادة   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت أتمنى إفادتك لكن لا اتعامل مع مواقع التوصيات 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## dlovano

موضوع مميز وشامل الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع وشكر للذين ردو واضافوا الكثير ولكن لدي سؤال
عن الية تحويل الاموال استلامها فهل هناك سقف معين عند الرغبة في سحب الاموال وهل يجب ان اضع 
عنوان او بنك ثابت في حالة الرغبة في السحب وقد اكون متنقلا بين بلد لاخر وبصراخة اريد المزيد 
من الشرح في مجال ارسال واستلام المبالغ فهل اجد عندكم ما اريد من معلومات بهذا الخصوص فأنا بصراحة
مبتدء في هذا المجال وجديد في المنتدى وهذه اول مشاركة لي ومن ذوي الدخل المحدود 
ولكم مني اجمل تحية ووردة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dlovano
					  موضوع مميز وشامل الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع وشكر للذين ردو واضافوا الكثير ولكن لدي سؤال
عن الية تحويل الاموال استلامها فهل هناك سقف معين عند الرغبة في سحب الاموال وهل يجب ان اضع 
عنوان او بنك ثابت في حالة الرغبة في السحب وقد اكون متنقلا بين بلد لاخر وبصراخة اريد المزيد 
من الشرح في مجال ارسال واستلام المبالغ فهل اجد عندكم ما اريد من معلومات بهذا الخصوص فأنا بصراحة
مبتدء في هذا المجال وجديد في المنتدى وهذه اول مشاركة لي ومن ذوي الدخل المحدود 
ولكم مني اجمل تحية ووردة    اهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم بالمتداول العربي 
- لايوجد سقف معين لإرسال الأموال بشكل عام ويفضل أيضا الإستفسار من الشركة نفسها لان بعض الشركات قد تختلف , 
- بخصوص التنقل بين أكثر من بنك لايوجد اى مشكلة ان شاء الله طالما ان الحساب البنكي بنفس إسم العميل بالشركة سوف يتم إرسال الأموال بدون أى مشكلة , 
إذا لديك أى إستفسار أخر ارجو الا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم .. 
كما في الصورة المرفقة .. 
نفذت أمر بيع على 4995
هدف 4970
ستوب5045
أغلق النظام الصفقة على 5013 مع أن السعر لم يصل له .. 
ممكن تفسير الله يوفقكم .. 
أنا لم أبحث في المارجن حقيقة .. 
ممكن أعرف الرقم الذي يتمرجن عنده الحساب ..  
كيف ..  
الله يسعدكم .. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

وسؤال آخر ..  
أي الأرقام هامش مستخدم .. 
هامش متاح .. 
ممكن أعرف ماذا يعني كل رقم .. 
وفقكم الله .. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سالم أخو سلمان
					  السلام عليكم .. 
كما في الصورة المرفقة .. 
نفذت أمر بيع على 4995
هدف 4970
ستوب5045
أغلق النظام الصفقة على 5013 مع أن السعر لم يصل له .. 
ممكن تفسير الله يوفقكم .. 
أنا لم أبحث في المارجن حقيقة .. 
ممكن أعرف الرقم الذي يتمرجن عنده الحساب ..  
كيف ..  
الله يسعدكم .. 
[IMG][/IMG]   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أغلب الظن الصفقة أغلقت لأن الحساب أصابه المارجن كول ولم يكون هناك هامش متاح يكفي الإنعكاس الذي حدث عندنا صعد السعر الى  5013_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سالم أخو سلمان
					  وسؤال آخر ..  
أي الأرقام هامش مستخدم .. 
هامش متاح .. 
ممكن أعرف ماذا يعني كل رقم .. 
وفقكم الله .. 
[IMG][/IMG]   1 - الرصيد بالحساب  
2- هو قيمة الرصيد في حال إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة  
3- الهامش المستخدم 
4- الهامش المتاح  
5- نسبة الهامش  
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> _ 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أغلب الظن الصفقة أغلقت لأن الحساب أصابه المارجن كول ولم يكون هناك هامش متاح يكفي الإنعكاس الذي حدث عندنا صعد السعر الى  5013_

 الله يجزاك بالخير أستاذة رانيا ..
طيب ..
ما أسهل طريقة حسابية أعرف متى يتمرجن الحساب؟
أعرف أنه نسبة للهامش المتاح وعدد العقود ولكن لا أعرف 
كيف تحسب ؟ 
إذا فيه مثال الله يوفقك ..  
الله يسعدك ..

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سالم أخو سلمان
					  الله يجزاك بالخير أستاذة رانيا ..
طيب ..
ما أسهل طريقة حسابية أعرف متى يتمرجن الحساب؟
أعرف أنه نسبة للهامش المتاح وعدد العقود ولكن لا أعرف 
كيف تحسب ؟ 
إذا فيه مثال الله يوفقك ..  
الله يسعدك ..   جزانا الله وإياكم ان شاء الله 
أهم شىء يتم الإلتزام بإدارة لرأس المال وعدم المخاطرة بنسبة تتخطى 5% من قيمة حسابك كحد أقصى وكلما خاطرت بنسبة أقل كلما كان أفضل ,  مثلا حسابك بقيمة 1000$ ينبغي ان لا يزيد وقف الخسارة لمجموع الصفقات المفتوحة 50$ فقط , 
تفضل هذه الموضوعات تحتوي على برامج تفيد في تيسيير عملية احتساب الهامش والمارجن كول  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t132112.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57191.html 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

مشكورة أخت رانيا الله .. 
الله يوفقك .

----------


## ahmadsami

السلام عليكم 
انا من المغرب و أود معرفة هل يوجد في هدا المنتدى مغاربة تمكنو من انشاء حساب فوركس حقيقي مع شرح الكيفية لانني قرأت استحالة دالك نضرا لسياسة مكتب الصرف المغربي و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## Down

كيف أستطيع سحب كشف حساب لعمليات الشهر الماضي من FX SOL أستراليا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmadsami
					  السلام عليكم 
انا من المغرب و أود معرفة هل يوجد في هدا المنتدى مغاربة تمكنو من انشاء حساب فوركس حقيقي مع شرح الكيفية لانني قرأت استحالة دالك نضرا لسياسة مكتب الصرف المغربي و لكم جزيل الشكر   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا أخي احمد 
أتمنى تجد هذه الموضوعات مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33714.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92526.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48066.html 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Down
					  كيف أستطيع سحب كشف حساب لعمليات الشهر الماضي من FX SOL أستراليا   ماهى المنصة التي تستخدمها ميتاتريدر ام جي تي اس برو؟_

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم
MetaEditor is crashed
هل واجهتم هذه المشكلة
كل ما فتح اى اكسبيرت بصيغة mq4 تواجهنى  هذه المشكلة
حملت المنصة مرة ثانية نفس المشكلة
هل من حل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED.HAT
					  السلام عليكم
MetaEditor is crashed
هل واجهتم هذه المشكلة
كل ما فتح اى اكسبيرت بصيغة mq4 تواجهنى  هذه المشكلة
حملت المنصة مرة ثانية نفس المشكلة
هل من حل   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستأذنك نقل الإستفسار الى قسم الاكسبرتات والمؤشرات لانهم أكثر خبرة بهذه الأمور ,   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t148276.html 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## ahmadsami

> _ 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مرحبا أخي احمد 
> أتمنى تجد هذه الموضوعات مفيدة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33714.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t92526.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48066.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري_

 شكرا جزيلا اختي المشرفة على المساعدة

----------


## mab2100

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار من شان الميتا تريدر هل استطيع ايقاف صفقة معية بوقت معين اقوم بتحديدة مسبقا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mab2100
					  السلام عليكم عندي استفسار من شان الميتا تريدر هل استطيع ايقاف صفقة معية بوقت معين اقوم بتحديدة مسبقا   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم ممكن , 
تفضل هذا شرح كامل لمنصة الميتاتريدر ان شاء الله تجده مفيد  MT4 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## ESLAMATALLA

انا جديد في الفوركس ونويت ادخل المجال ده الان ابحث عن شركة جيدة ابدأ معها ويكون الاسبريد بها قليل نقطة واحدة وتكون من نوع stp ارجو المساعدة في الاختيار

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ESLAMATALLA
					  انا جديد في الفوركس ونويت ادخل المجال ده الان ابحث عن شركة جيدة ابدأ معها ويكون الاسبريد بها قليل نقطة واحدة وتكون من نوع stp ارجو المساعدة في الاختيار   أهلا وسهلا أخي إسلام 
رجاء مراجعة نفس الرابط الذي أرفقته لك أمس /  http://www.100forexbrokers.com/stp-ecn-brokers 
ومثلا قم بإختيار شركة أو إثنتين تناسب طلبك وبعدها إبدأ الإستفسار عنها وعن الأراء حولها بشكل مركز لتصل لأفضل نتيجة ان شاء الله 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## كيمو

مجهود رائع يارانيا وجدي 
جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## ESLAMATALLA

الف شكر 

> _ 
> أهلا وسهلا أخي إسلام 
> رجاء مراجعة نفس الرابط الذي أرفقته لك أمس /  http://www.100forexbrokers.com/stp-ecn-brokers 
> ومثلا قم بإختيار شركة أو إثنتين تناسب طلبك وبعدها إبدأ الإستفسار عنها وعن الأراء حولها بشكل مركز لتصل لأفضل نتيجة ان شاء الله 
> تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كيمو
					  مجهود رائع يارانيا وجدي 
جزاك الله كل الخير    جزانا الله وإياكم ان شاء الله  
شكرا جزيلا أخي كيمو         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ESLAMATALLA
					  الف شكر   أهلا وسهلا بك دائما أخي إسلام_

----------


## NoNoNoR

> شكرا جزيلا اختي المشرفة على المساعدة

 لو سمحت انا مبتدئ ولا اعلم الكثير عن الفوريكس عموما 
ولكن اتبعت بعض الخطوات عند تنزيل برنامج ميتدا تريد 
ولكنني لم استطيع فتح حساب تجريبي عليه 
لان الشرح الموضوع علي المنتدي يختلف مع طريقة التسطيب عندي
ولكن اكملته  ولكن لا استطيع انشاء حساب تجريبي وهو يدخلني 
علي انني مسجل من قبل ولا يوجد كلمة التسجيل او مشترك جديد او ما شابه
ارجوا الرد مع الشكر لمن يرد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة NoNoNoR
					  لو سمحت انا مبتدئ ولا اعلم الكثير عن الفوريكس عموما 
ولكن اتبعت بعض الخطوات عند تنزيل برنامج ميتدا تريد 
ولكنني لم استطيع فتح حساب تجريبي عليه 
لان الشرح الموضوع علي المنتدي يختلف مع طريقة التسطيب عندي
ولكن اكملته  ولكن لا استطيع انشاء حساب تجريبي وهو يدخلني 
علي انني مسجل من قبل ولا يوجد كلمة التسجيل او مشترك جديد او ما شابه
ارجوا الرد مع الشكر لمن يرد   أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
قد يكون سبب المشكلة ان بعض الشركات حجبت خاصية فتح الحساب من المنصة مباشرة وانما يتم فتح حساب تجريبي من موقع الشركة نفسه  
ارجو منك فتح حساب تجريبي للشركة التي ترغب فيهاعن طريق الرابط التالي   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/opendemoaccount/ 
واذا لديك اى استفسار اخر لاتتردد وان شاء الله يتم الرد_

----------


## ESLAMATALLA

اه رئيكم في الشركتين دولDukascopyوalpari ابدأ مع مين فيهم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ESLAMATALLA
					  اه رئيكم في الشركتين دولDukascopyوalpari ابدأ مع مين فيهم   بشكل شخصي أرشح أكثر دوكاسكوبي لكن تأكد انها توفر حسابات إسلامية بدون فوائد ربوية  
ايضا لنستفيد من أكبر قدر من خبرات أعضاء المنتدى قمت بنسخ مشاركتك بموضوع جديد على العنوان التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t149012.html 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## ESLAMATALLA

الف شكر اخت رانيا علي المساعدة

----------


## noba71

السلام عليكم  
تقبل الله طاعتكم جميعا و رمضان مبارك عليكم 
اخواني هل هناك من يستطيع تزويدنا بكورس RUSS HORN  والذي يحتوي على 8 DVDs ؟ 
مع الشكر الجزيل و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## loay87

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل ... مجهود رائع

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

السلام عليكم ..  
آمل توضيح المشكلة التي واجهتني .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سالم أخو سلمان
					  السلام عليكم ..  
آمل توضيح المشكلة التي واجهتني .      وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ينصح بإستخدام مركز رفع المنتدى لرفع الصور بدلا من المواقع الخارجية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107561.html 
بخصوص الأوامر لايوجد خطأ بالأوامر الموضحة بالشارت , والسعر المشار اليه على يمين الشاشة بالسهم الأحمر يوضح السعر الحالي للزوج وليس سعر اغلاق الصفقة 
 هل أنت متأكد ان الصفقات مغلقة تماما ام متوقفة نتيجة أجازة السوق ؟_

----------


## سالم أخو سلمان

> _ 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ينصح بإستخدام مركز رفع المنتدى لرفع الصور بدلا من المواقع الخارجية   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107561.html  ولكنه يطلب الكود مباشرة , فلا توجد خاصية رفع الملف .  
>  لايوجد خطأ بالأوامر الموضحة بالشارت ,  ولكن هناك فرق بالنتيجة أنا أريد أن تكون متطابقة ولعل الصورة التالية توضح سؤالي
>  والسعر المشار اليه على يمين الشاشة بالسهم الأحمر يوضح السعر الحالي للزوج وليس سعر اغلاق الصفقة  طيب لماذا اختلف بين الامرين إذا كان الحالي . فهناك 9967 و9971  
>  هل أنت متأكد ان الصفقات مغلقة تماما ام متوقفة نتيجة أجازة السوق ؟_

        http://www.7ammil.com/uploads/13447871971.jpg  
الشكرك .

----------


## elazez

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا كنت عايز شرح ل أمر التريلنج استوب ( وقف الخسارة المتحرك ) 
ياريت اعرف ازاي اقدر استخدمه علشان اقدر اتابع الارباح 
شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سالم أخو سلمان
					        http://www.7ammil.com/uploads/13447871971.jpg  
الشكرك .   ياهلا أخي سالم  
السعر على اليسار المشار اليه بالسهم   باللون الأزرق هو سعر فتح الصفقة ولا يشترط ان يكون السعر وقت وضع الأوامر اذا كانت معلقة 
السعر على اليسار المشار اليه بالسهم الأخضر هو سعر الإغلاق للصفقة وعادة اذا كانت الصفقة شراء يكون السعر للبيع والعكس اذا كانت الصفقة بيع يظهر سعر الشراء , 
إغلاق الأوامر بنفس الوقت يتم وضع الأوامر كما تفضلت بإضافتها حسب الصور المرفقة بشكل صحيح , لكن في هذه الحالة نتيجة صفقات البيع سوف يكون مضافا اليها السبريد دائما لأنها تغلق بصفقة شراء معاكسة ,  
إذا اردت النتيجة متعادلة يكون وقف خسارة البيع هو 0.9960 اى هدف الشراء - السبريد للزوج_

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة elazez
					  السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا كنت عايز شرح ل أمر التريلنج استوب ( وقف الخسارة المتحرك ) 
ياريت اعرف ازاي اقدر استخدمه علشان اقدر اتابع الارباح 
شكرا جزيلا لكم   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع يفيدك ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t54685.html 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## kabookaboo2010

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا كنت عايز كتاب بيشرح استراتيجية المتاجرة السعرية الزمنية يكون بى دى اف ، ربنا يبارك فيكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kabookaboo2010
					  السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا كنت عايز كتاب بيشرح استراتيجية المتاجرة السعرية الزمنية يكون بى دى اف ، ربنا يبارك فيكم   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 للأسف ليس لدى اطلاع كبير على المتاجرة الزمنية لهذا لا أستطيع ان افيدك بخصوص الكتب الخاصة بها لكن  
تفضل هذه الموضوعات ان شاء الله تجدها مفيدة وأصحابها لهم خبرة  كبيرة بهذه المدرسة التحليلية يمكنك تتبع موضوعاتهم السابقة بنفس التخصص  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t136097.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t137866.html_

----------


## minismsm

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان استفسر هل الخط الاحمر الذي رسمته ف الصورة ( المرفقة ) يعتبر خط دعم ؟؟ 
وكيف استطيع التنبؤ ان كان الدعم سينكسر كما حدث ام لا؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد ان استفسر هل الخط الاحمر الذي رسمته ف الصورة ( المرفقة ) يعتبر خط دعم ؟؟ 
> وكيف استطيع التنبؤ ان كان الدعم سينكسر كما حدث ام لا؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم المستوى المحدد  يمكن إعتباره دعم لأنه قاع سابق لكنه ليس قوي  , 
لمزيد من المعلومات حول مستويات الدعم والمقاومة   http://youtu.be/KdS8SM5xj64  الربح بمستويات الدعم والمقاومة  متى يتم كسر الدعم أو المقاومة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## dlovano

السلام عليكم
هل يمكنني  فتح اكثر من صفقة لنفس العملة وبنفس الاتجاه ولكن بحجم مختلف ليتسنى لي معرفة اتجاه الشارت وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> هل يمكنني  فتح اكثر من صفقة لنفس العملة وبنفس الاتجاه ولكن بحجم مختلف ليتسنى لي معرفة اتجاه الشارت وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم يمكن ذلك ولايوجد اى مانع تقني للتنفيذ , 
المهم أن تكون نسبة المخاطرة لجميع الصفقات محسوبة بدقة للحفاظ على رأس المال 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Ram22

السلام عليكم  كيف يمكننا ان نستفيد من جدول البيانات الأقتصادية عند الدخول بالصفقة ومن خانة "النتيجة" و "المتوقع"؟ 
يعني مثلاً لو فرضنا أن التاريخ اليوم هو 27- 8 والساعة الأن هي  9 وظهر لنا أن نتيجة اليور 102.3 والمتوقع هو 102.7 فهل سنشتري اليورو دولار أم سنبيع؟ ومتي سنشتري وسنبيع بعد ظهور خانة "المتوقع" أم "النتيجة"؟ 
وشكراً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  كيف يمكننا ان نستفيد من جدول البيانات الأقتصادية عند الدخول بالصفقة ومن خانة "النتيجة" و "المتوقع"؟ 
> يعني مثلاً لو فرضنا أن التاريخ اليوم هو 27- 8 والساعة الأن هي  9 وظهر لنا أن نتيجة اليور 102.3 والمتوقع هو 102.7 فهل سنشتري اليورو دولار أم سنبيع؟ ومتي سنشتري وسنبيع بعد ظهور خانة "المتوقع" أم "النتيجة"؟ 
> وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يتم التداول عندما تظهر النتيجة وليس المتوقع , وكيفية الإستفادة من نتائج الأخبار في التداول تعتمد على توقيت إصدار الخبر وحالة الإقتصاد في هذا الوقت وليست ثابتة ولمزيد من المعلومات حول كيفية الإستفادة من البيانات الإقتصادية وأثرها على حركة الأزواج ينصح بالقراءة في التحليل الأساسي والإخباري : 
تفضل محاضرتين فيديو مقدمة عن التحليل الأساسي :  http://youtu.be/8e52HRWrxjs  http://youtu.be/v366VZkCMAU 
موضوع ينصح بقراءته :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html

----------


## yasservilla007

السلام عليكم 
 انا مبتدء في مجال الفوركس
ارجو ان تدلوني على شركات موثوقة عالميا
تسمح بأدارة الحسابات الفوركس
أي انا اضع المال و الشركة تدير كل عمليات المالية والحسابات.دوري هو سحب ودفع المال.
ارجو الرد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
>  انا مبتدء في مجال الفوركس
> ارجو ان تدلوني على شركات موثوقة عالميا
> تسمح بأدارة الحسابات الفوركس
> أي انا اضع المال و الشركة تدير كل عمليات المالية والحسابات.دوري هو سحب ودفع المال.
> ارجو الرد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعتذر لك عن إفادتك بهذا الخصوص ونرجو منك مراجعة هذه النقاط للأهمية    

> بسم الله الرحمن والرحيم   والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين   أما بعد ،   تصلنا  في إدارة موقع المتداول العربي العديد من الرسائل من أعضاء وعملاء يشتكون  بأنهم خسروا أموالهم بسبب إدارة الحسابات من قبل أشخاص آخرين ، سواءا أقارب  أو أصدقاء أو أعضاء في المنتدى ، بل وصل الحد إلى إخوة يشتكون على إخوانهم  ، ويطلبون منا التدخل ومساعدتهم في حل هذه المشاكل ، أو يطلبون السماح لهم  بنشر أسماء مدراء الحسابات وغير ذلك من الطلبات والشكاوي. وبناءا على ذلك  وجب التنبيه على النقاط الهامة التالية :   1-  تنصح إدارة المتداول العربي جميع العملاء والأعضاء والمستثمرين ، بأن  يديروا حساباتهم بأنفسهم ، وأن يتسلحوا بالعلم والخبره التي تمكنهم من  النجاح في هذا السوق ، وعدم الإعتماد على الغير مطلقا وتسليم أموالهم أو  حساباتهم لأشخاص آخرين ليديرونها لهم.   2-  إدارة المتداول العربي ليس لها أي علاقه لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بأي عمليات  إدارة حسابات ، وكل من يدعي ذلك فهو يدعي خلاف الواقع لاستغلال سمعه  المتداول العربي للتسويق لنفسه ، وعلى أي شخص يجد من يدعي ذلك مراسله إدارة  الموقع مباشره للتأكد من ذلك.   3- منتديات  المتداول العربي هي بيئة لتجمع المتداولين وتبادل الخبرات فيما بينهم ، وقد  يستغل البعض الشهرة التي يحققها من خلال المنتديات للتسويق لنفسه لجمع  الأموال بهدف إدارتها ، مستغلا سمعته أو شهرته أو مواضيعه الناجحه في  المنتدى. ومن هنا إدارة المتداول العربي ليست مسؤوله عن  تصرفات أي عضو من الأعضاء ، أو استغلاله للمنتديات ، سواءا بالتعرف على  الأشخاص والتواصل معهم مباشره لإقناعهم بإداره أموالهم ، أو غير ذلك من  الطرق الملتويه.   4- كون العضو مميز ، أو ذو  شهره واسعه ، أو لديه خبره أو شهادات ، أو لديه مواضيع ناجحه في المنتدى،  فإن هذا لا يعني مطلقا أنه مؤهل لإدارة حسابات الآخرين ، ونحن نحذر من  الإغترار بمثل هذه الأمور. فليس كل من يدعي النجاح ، أو يعرض حسابات ناجحه ،  أو طرق ناجحه يعني أنه مدير حسابات ناجح. ونجاح أي شخص في حساب أو إثنين  لا يعني أنه سينجح دائما.   5- تصنيف الأعضاء أو  منحهم ألقاب مميزه من قبل إدارة المتداول العربي مرتبط بعطاءهم ونشاطهم في  المنتديات وفقا لمعايير محدده ، وليس لهذه الألقاب أي علاقه بمسأله إدارة  الحسابات ، ولا تعتبر مطلقا تزكيه أو ترشيح لهؤلاء الأعضاء لإدارة حسابات  الآخرين.   6- كون الشخص وكيلا لشركة ما ، أو  حتى وكيلا فرعيا لموقع المتداول العربي ، فإن هذا الأمر مرتبط بمسألة  التسويق فقط ، وليس تزكيه لإدارة الحسابات. وكل من يستغل هذا الأمر ويزعم  أنه حاصل على تصريح من موقع المتداول العربي لإداره الحسابات فهو يستغل إسم  المتداول العربي بشكل غير صحيح. وقد يقوم بعد الوكلاء  بإدارة حسابات لعملائهم ، ولكن هذا أمر خاص بينه وبين عملاءه ، ولا علاقه  للمتداول العربي بذلك مطلقا.   7- إدارة  المتداول العربي والشركات التي يتعامل معها ، لن تستطيع التدخل أو حل أي  مشكله متعلقه بإدارة الحسابات ، ولن تسمح بالإعلان عن أي من هذه المشاكل  عبر المنتديات ، لأن هذه مشكله شخصيه بينه وبين مدير الحسابات ، وليس لنا  أي علاقه بها ، وعلى الشخص تحمل كامل المسؤوليه بنفسه. كما أنه لن يسمح  بالتشهير بأي شخص يدير حسابات ، لأن المنتديات ليست مخصصه للتشهير بالآخرين  ، كما أنه قد تكون دعوى كاذبه بهدف تشويه سمعه الآخرين ، وحتى لو وجدت  أدله وبراهين ، فنحن هنا لسنا في محكمة للنظر في الأدلة والبت في الأمور  وإصدار الأحكام على الآخرين.   8- رغم أننا نكرر  نصيحتنا للجميع بتولي إدارة حساباتهم بأنفسهم ، إلا أننا سنذكر بعض  النصائح العامة لمن كان مصرا على منح غيره صلاحيات إدارة حسابه ، ومن أهم  النصائح :  - معظم شركات الوساطه  لديها عقد رسمي لإدارة الحسابات ، بحيث يمنح لمدير الحساب صلاحيات فتح  وإغلاق الصفقات فقط . لذلك يجب القيام بذلك بعقد رسمي من شركة الوساطة ،  وعدم إعطاء أي شخص مهما كان مبلغ المال أو تحويله إليه. أو إعطاءه اسم  المستخدم والرقم السري بأي حال من الأحوال.   -  عدم الإعتماد على كشوفات الحسابات السابقه ، لأن البعض يقوم بتزوير هذه  الكشوفات والتغرير بالآخرين. أو قد يكون لديه حسابات كثيره خاسره ، وحساب  واحد رابح ، ويستغل هذا الحساب للتسويق لنفسه.   - يجب التجربه أولا بمبلغ صغير نسبيا ، ولمدة طويله ، للتأكد من كفاءة مدير الحساب قبل تسليمه مبلغ مالي كبير.   - يجب الإتفاق على حد أقصى للخسائر ، لكي لا يفاجأ العميل بأن حسابه أصبح صفر وعندها لن يستطيع فعل أي شيء.   -معظم  مدراء الحسابات غير الناجحين عند خسارتهم يطلبون مبالغ إضافية ليقوموا  بتعويض الخسائر ، وما هذا عادة إلا طريق إلى مزيد من الخسائر.   - معظم مدراء الحسابات غير الناجحين يستغلون خاصية الهيدج لإخفاء خسائرهم وإيهام العميل بأن الحساب يسير بشكل صحيح.   -  يجب عدم التعامل مع أي مدير حسابات يحصل على عمولات ثابته من الصفقات ،  لأنه في هذه الحاله لا يهمه إلا فتح عدد أكبر من العمليات للحصول على  المزيد من العمولات وعندها لا يهمه إن ربح الحساب أو خسر. والصحيح أن ترتبط  نسبه مدير الحساب بنسبه الأرباح فقط.    نكرر  أن ذكرنا لهذه الأمور والنصائح الأخيره ليس للتشجيع على إعطاء الآخرين  الحسابات لإدارتها ، ولكنها نصائح بهدف زياده الوعي لدى المستثمر لكي لا  يكون فريسه سهله لبعض مدراء الحسابات ، ونكرر نصيحتنا للجميع بالتعلم  واكتساب الخبره للمتاجره.    وقد حرص المتداول  العربي على تقديم كافة الوسائل التي تعين المتداول على التعلم الصحيح  لإدارة أمواله بنفسه وعدم الإعتماد على الآخرين.   ومن  خلال خبرتنا ، فإن الأغلبيه العظمى من عمليات إدارة الحسابات تنتهي بخسائر  فادحه ، ومعظم هذه الخسائر تحققت من قبل أشخاص لم يكن العميل يتوقع منهم  مطلقا هذه الخسائر ، إما كذبهم بنتائجهم ، أو إستغلالهم لشهرتهم ، أو طرقهم  الناجحه أو زعمهم وإيهام الآخرين بأنهم أمناء ويخافون الله.   ليس  الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو التشهير بأحد بعينه، أو التشكيك في شخص ما ، ولكن  هي نصائح عامة ، نكتبها إبراءا للذمه ، وحرصا على أن يستفيد الجميع من  التجارب المتكرره التي وقع فيها غيرهم لكي لا يكونوا ضحيه جديده من ضحايا  إدارة الحسابات.    نسأل الله أن يجعل في هذه الكلمات العبره والعظة للجميع ، وأن تحقق الفائده المرجوة منها ، والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## الملاك الباكي

السلام عليكم اخواني....
انا من ليـــــــــــــــبـــــــــيا ولكن تواجهني مشكلة الايداع من ليبيا لاني اريد فتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة fxsol ولكن لايوجد لدينا الا الويسترن يونيون لتحويل الاموال ...ولكن الرجاء المساعدة اذا في احد من ليبيا ويعرف بنك معين يقوم بتحويل الاموال ان يدلني عليه 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اخواني....
> انا من ليـــــــــــــــبـــــــــيا ولكن تواجهني مشكلة الايداع من ليبيا لاني اريد فتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة fxsol ولكن لايوجد لدينا الا الويسترن يونيون لتحويل الاموال ...ولكن الرجاء المساعدة اذا في احد من ليبيا ويعرف بنك معين يقوم بتحويل الاموال ان يدلني عليه 
> وشكرا جزيلا لكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا بك اخي الكريم 
ان شاء الله الإخوة من ليبيا يفيدونك أكثر وقمت بنقل موضوعك الى القسم العام حتى يتطلع عليه أكبر عدد من الأعضاء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t153129.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا أخد قرص في مجال التحليل الفنى وفهمت بعض الاشياء ولكن مشوش قليلا  وهناك مدة اسبوع حتى التقي بالمدرب فأحببة ان اشترك معاكم لكى استفيد من  خبرات الاعضاء والمحترفين  
وان شاء الله افيد ايضا الاعضاء الجدد بعد انتهاء القرص سأحصل على محاضرات  الفديو للنظري والعملي وسأقوم برفعها جميعها لكسي يستفيد الجميع  
اسئلتى هي  
هذه صورة لزوج العملات يورو / دولار       ارجوكم اخوانى الشرح يكون على الصورة  والكتابة علي الصورة اما الشرح الي ماهيحتاج شرح ع الصوره ارجو اجابته في  الاسئلة الي بالاسفل كيف افهم جيدا معلش انا هتعبكم معايه  
اين يتم رسم خط الدعم او كيف يتم تحديده ؟ هل تحت القاع السابق ؟ 
اين يتم رسم خط ايقاف الخسارة وهل يمكن تحديد قيم الخسارة بأى رقم اشاء ؟ 
متى اقوم بالشراء والبيع هل للبيع وقت محدد او الافضل ان انتظر يوم او ساعه ؟ 
كيفية فتح صفقة ؟ 
كيفية اغلاق صفقة ؟ 
كيفية وضع حد ادنى للخسارة وبعده يقفل الصفقة او تبيع تلقائي او عن طريق الرسم البيانى ؟  
شرح كلمة ر/خ ومتى تتغير 
شرح الهامش المستخدم 
شرح الهامش المتاح 
شرح الهامش المتاح % 
أجمالي ر/خ 
مامعنى 10000 وحدة او كم تعادل قيمتها  
نقطة المقاومة : هو السر الذي يصعب علي العملة ان ترتفع فوقه ؟ اين يتم تحديد نقطة المقاومه على الرسم البيانى 
الرسم البيانى : التاريخ او الزمن تحت وعلى اليمين السعر ماهو السعر المحترك في وسط السعر الثابت 
لبعض شموع ديل مامعنى هذا الديل وكيف يتم التعامل معه 
الشموع التى تدل على ارتفاع السعر هل هي اخضر وازرق فقط ؟ 
متى يتم امر الايقاف للصفقة 
ماهو الايقاف المتحرك 
ماهو امر الحد ومتى يتم استخدامه وكيفية استخدامه   وفقكم الله وجذاكم كل خير

----------


## ayman almaqtary

بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع 
وجعلة من ميزان حسناتك

----------


## milan55h

ما هو تأثير تدخل البنك المركزي الياباني على الأسواق وبالذات عملات الين؟
شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ما هو تأثير تدخل البنك المركزي الياباني على الأسواق وبالذات عملات الين؟
> شكرا

 يتدخل البنك المركزي عندما يختبر الين مستويات قوة قياسية تدفعه الى الصعود بشكل كبير أمام العملات الأخرى ,
ويهدف هذا التدخل لإضعاف الين حيث أن إرتفاعه يؤثر على صادرات الشركات اليابانية ويؤدي الى تراجع أرباحها

----------


## شيكوو

اخي الفاضل انا مبتديء جديد في عالم الفوركس وعندي تحليل لزوج aud/usd  عاوز اعرف رأي حضرتك ورأي الاخوة الافاضل باقي الاعضاء هل هو تحليل صحيح ام لا واذا كان غير صحيح ارجو منك ومن الاخوه الكرام توضيح الاخطاء لأتجنبها المرة القامة وشكرآ مقدمآ .. 
 [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخي الفاضل انا مبتديء جديد في عالم الفوركس وعندي تحليل لزوج aud/usd  عاوز اعرف رأي حضرتك ورأي الاخوة الافاضل باقي الاعضاء هل هو تحليل صحيح ام لا واذا كان غير صحيح ارجو منك ومن الاخوه الكرام توضيح الاخطاء لأتجنبها المرة القامة وشكرآ مقدمآ .. 
>  [IMG][/IMG]

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك بالمتداول العربي 
أحسنت وأتفق معك تماما على قوة هذه المنطقة وصولا الى 1.0150  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## شيكوو

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلآ بيكي استاذة رانيا يشرفني جدآ ان حد بخبرة حضرتك هو اللي يرد علي سؤالي ..
ويشرفني ايضآ ان تكوني متفقة مع تحليلي البسيط ..
لكن كل ما يقلقني ان الزوج مكون نموذج علي فريم الديلي " دبل توب "
وايضآ علي فريم الويكلي ترند هابط مثالي ارتدت منه شمعة الاسبوع قبل الماضي وشمعة الاسبوع الماضي اغلقت شمعة سلبية اسفلة ..

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اهلآ بيكي استاذة رانيا يشرفني جدآ ان حد بخبرة حضرتك هو اللي يرد علي سؤالي ..
> ويشرفني ايضآ ان تكوني متفقة مع تحليلي البسيط ..
> لكن كل ما يقلقني ان الزوج مكون نموذج علي فريم الديلي " دبل توب "
> وايضآ علي فريم الويكلي ترند هابط مثالي ارتدت منه شمعة الاسبوع قبل الماضي وشمعة الاسبوع الماضي اغلقت شمعة سلبية اسفلة ..

 ربنا يكرمك ويعزك يارب أشكرك لثقتك الغالية وأسأل الله ان نكون دائما عند حسن الظن , 
تمام  لكن لاحظ أنك وضعت شرط الصعود :  الإنعكاس من مستوى الدعم  أولا بشمعة إنعكاسية لتعزيز وجود قوى شرائية تؤيد الإرتداد من المستوى ولم تقرر الصعود مباشرة بمجرد الوصول الى المنطقة السعرية   
ثانيا : نموذج الدبل توب يعتمد عليه فقط عندما يكتمل ويكسر مستوى  خط العنق 1.0165  
ثالثا : الإتجاه الأسبوعي : الزوج يتحرك بشكل عرضي متذبذب يميل مؤخرا للإنحصار داخل مثلث متماثل       التفكير الأمثل بناءا على المعطيات الحالية : بما أن الإتجاه السابق صاعد وأخر موجة كبيرة على الأسبوعي صاعدة ننتظر كما تفضلت إشارة إنعكاس من أقوى مستويات الدعم القريبة من الحركة السعرية الحالية للشراء منها ,  
في حال لم تظهر هذه الإشارة وتم كسر مستوى الدعم تأكيدا لسيطرة البائعين على السعر حاليا نبحث عن إعادة إختبار لمستوى المكسور للإستفادة منه وحاليا أنسب مكان لذلك كسر خط العنق لدبل توب للتفكير بالبيع  
أتمنى أكون وفقت في إيضاح وجهة نظري . 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## شيكوو

الان اتضحت الرؤية واصبحت HD ههه  
عاجز عن شكرك استاذة رانيا تفضلتي عليا بمجهودك ووقتك ,, 
دمتي لنا ذخرآ  
احترامي لشخصك الطيب ,,

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الان اتضحت الرؤية واصبحت HD ههه  
> عاجز عن شكرك استاذة رانيا تفضلتي عليا بمجهودك ووقتك ,, 
> دمتي لنا ذخرآ  
> احترامي لشخصك الطيب ,,

 ممتاز جدا أهم شىء الإتش دي  :Regular Smile:  
سعدت جدا بالمناقشة وأتمنى أن نكررها مرة أخرى قريبا 
شكرا جزيلا لك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## abdulellah91

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
.
.
.
انا متداول مبتدئ وقد اوصاني احد اعضاء منتدى اجنبي ب arabictrader وفي الحقيقة ادهشت عندما علمت ان هناك منتدى عربي شامل يكون مساعد ومعاون للمتداولين العرب واتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد باذن الله 
.
.
سؤالي او استفساري كان عن التحليل الرقمي وبصراحه تعبت وانا ابحث بالمواقع العربيه والاجنبيه ولم اتحصل عن مرجع وافي او مساعد في تعلم هذا التحليل فا اتمنى ان تعاونوني على تعلم هذا التحليل ولكم جزيل الشكر   
اخوكم/عبدالاله من السعوديه*

----------


## شيكوو

استاذة رانيا بعد توجيهات حضرتك انا توكلت علي الله واشتريت من 1.0410 .. 
بعد ما تكون نموذج شبية بنموذج " دوجي مورنينج ستار " في منطقة المقاومة  المشار اليها مسبقآ ,, 
ودايفرجنس ايجابي علي مؤشر  " الاستوكاستيك " في منطقة التشبع البيعي ,, 
اسأل الله التوفيق ,

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> .
> .
> .
> انا متداول مبتدئ وقد اوصاني احد اعضاء منتدى اجنبي ب arabictrader وفي الحقيقة ادهشت عندما علمت ان هناك منتدى عربي شامل يكون مساعد ومعاون للمتداولين العرب واتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد باذن الله 
> .
> .
> سؤالي او استفساري كان عن التحليل الرقمي وبصراحه تعبت وانا ابحث بالمواقع العربيه والاجنبيه ولم اتحصل عن مرجع وافي او مساعد في تعلم هذا التحليل فا اتمنى ان تعاونوني على تعلم هذا التحليل ولكم جزيل الشكر   
> اخوكم/عبدالاله من السعوديه*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي عبد الله 
للأسف التحليل الرقمي يعتمد على الإجتهاد الشخصي بشكل أكبر ونادرا ماتجد له مراجع علمية يمكن البدأ منها 
تفضل هذا الكتاب أتمنى يفيدك كنت قد اضفته من فترة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134963.html 
أيضا هناك إخوة أعزاء كثر بالمنتدى مثل أستاذ عمران حسن وأبو زياد وغيرهم متخصصين بهذه المدرسة التحليلية يمكن ان تتابع مشاركتهم وتستفيد منهم ان شاء الله 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا بعد توجيهات حضرتك انا توكلت علي الله واشتريت من 1.0410 .. 
> بعد ما تكون نموذج شبية بنموذج " دوجي مورنينج ستار " في منطقة المقاومة  المشار اليها مسبقآ ,, 
> ودايفرجنس ايجابي علي مؤشر  " الاستوكاستيك " في منطقة التشبع البيعي ,, 
> اسأل الله التوفيق ,

 ياهلا أخي  شيكو 
موفق ان شاء بالصفقة لكن إسمح لي ببعض الملاحظات  : 
- نقاشنا امس كان حول منطقة دعم مختلفة  وليس مقاومة وكانت بمنطقة 1.0200- 1.0150 وليس 1.0410 صحيح  :Regular Smile:  ؟ 
- إذا أردنا الإعتماد على تحليل الحركة السعرية ونماذج الشموع لا نقبل بشبيه للنموذج إما نموذج صحيح 100% او لا وإنتظر فرصة افضل, صدقا لا يوجد أكثر من الفرص المهم ان تكون فرصة مكتملة 
- المقاومات يتم البيع منها وليس الشراء , 
- المنطقة المظللة على اليومي منطقة تذبذب يفضل ننتظر خروج السعر منها حتى نرى سلوك سعري واضح نعتمد عليه   
 تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## abdulellah91

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي عبد الله 
> للأسف التحليل الرقمي يعتمد على الإجتهاد الشخصي بشكل أكبر ونادرا ماتجد له مراجع علمية يمكن البدأ منها 
> تفضل هذا الكتاب أتمنى يفيدك كنت قد اضفته من فترة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134963.html 
> أيضا هناك إخوة أعزاء كثر بالمنتدى مثل أستاذ عمران حسن وأبو زياد وغيرهم متخصصين بهذه المدرسة التحليلية يمكن ان تتابع مشاركتهم وتستفيد منهم ان شاء الله 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 جزاك الله الف خير ,وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## شيكوو

> ياهلا أخي  شيكو 
> موفق ان شاء بالصفقة لكن إسمح لي ببعض الملاحظات  : 
> - نقاشنا امس كان حول منطقة دعم مختلفة  وليس مقاومة وكانت بمنطقة 1.0200- 1.0150 وليس 1.0410 صحيح  ؟ 
> - إذا أردنا الإعتماد على تحليل الحركة السعرية ونماذج الشموع لا نقبل بشبيه للنموذج إما نموذج صحيح 100% او لا وإنتظر فرصة افضل, صدقا لا يوجد أكثر من الفرص المهم ان تكون فرصة مكتملة 
> - المقاومات يتم البيع منها وليس الشراء , 
> - المنطقة المظللة على اليومي منطقة تذبذب يفضل ننتظر خروج السعر منها حتى نرى سلوك سعري واضح نعتمد عليه   
>  تحياتي وتقديري

 نعم بالفعل كانت منطقة دعم مختلفة عن المنطقة التي اقصدها  , 
ولكن المنطقة التي اقصدها لاحظت ان عدد من المؤشرات اتفق علي انها من الممكن ان تصبح منطقة دعم يعتمد عليها في الدخول شراء بهدف صغير  
ولكن تحتاج الي تأكيدات اخري فأنتظرت الي ان ارتد منها السعر بثلاث شموع والشمعه الرابعه كانت ايجابية وظهر علي مؤشر الاستوكاستيك دايفرجنس ايجابي  
وكان هدفي اقرب منطقة مقاومة علي الفايبوناتشي عند مستوي 1.0450 وتم بحمدلله تحقيق التارجت ,  
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي اراءك وتوجيهات حضرتك اللي فعلآ افادتني كثيرآ ,

----------


## al_naser

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
عندي سؤال.....كم يكون سعر النقطه عند الدخول بعقد كهذا  1.2 هل تحسب كل  نقطه ب 12 دولار ام  فقط 1.2 اي دولار وعشرون سنت؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> عندي سؤال.....كم يكون سعر النقطه عند الدخول بعقد كهذا  1.2 هل تحسب كل  نقطه ب 12 دولار ام  فقط 1.2 اي دولار وعشرون سنت؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
1.2 إذا المنصة المعتمدة هى منصة ميتاتريدر هذا يعني 12 عقد ميني أى النقطة كما تفضلت تكون ب 12 دولار

----------


## al_naser

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 1.2 إذا المنصة المعتمدة هى منصة ميتاتريدر هذا يعني 12 عقد ميني أى النقطة كما تفضلت تكون ب 12 دولار

 الف شكر اخت رانيا .......كم يكون الهامش المحجوز في هذه الحاله اذاكان الرصيد هو عشره الف برافعه 1:200؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر اخت رانيا .......كم يكون الهامش المحجوز في هذه الحاله اذاكان الرصيد هو عشره الف برافعه 1:200؟

 ياهلا بك أخي الناصر , 
يكون الهامش حوالي 770 دولار لليورو دولار و 970 $ تقريبا للباوند دولار 
طبعا الهامش المحجوز يختلف من زوج لأخر وممكن حضرتك تستعين بحاسبة الهامش المدمجة مع منصة جي تي إس برو لتحديد حجم الهامش لكل زوج , حتى لو بحساب تجريبي يمكنك إستخدامها

----------


## das7er

يَ إخوآن ، إنـآ محتـآج إعرف كيفية ة آلتحليل ً آلفني  :016:  
لإن جميع عمليـآتي آلبيع وإلشرآء ، على ى بـآب آلكريييييم ً  :Icon26:  مرة آكسب ً وآكثر آلمرآت آخسر  :Frown:  
-
هل من مسإعدة ،

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يَ إخوآن ، إنـآ محتـآج إعرف كيفية ة آلتحليل ً آلفني  
> لإن جميع عمليـآتي آلبيع وإلشرآء ، على ى بـآب آلكريييييم ً  مرة آكسب ً وآكثر آلمرآت آخسر  
> -
> هل من مسإعدة ،

 تفضل أخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html  http://youtu.be/szP0WC2VgQc  http://youtu.be/KdS8SM5xj64

----------


## شيكوو

استاذة رانيا اعذريني انا عارف اني زودتها بس معلش استحمليني ,  
اية رأي حضرتك في التحليل ده وايه الغلط اللي فية ,  
USDCAD  http://im13.gulfup.com/EPn11.png

----------


## ahmedalby125

لو سمحتم هل كتاب الفوركس اللي من اصدار المتداول العربي هل هو كافي لتعليمي تجارة الفوركس وكل شئ عنها بالكامل ويؤهلني للتجارة في الفوركس ( اقصد الكتاب الكبير اللي المنتدي بيبيعه )

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmedalby125
					  لو سمحتم هل كتاب الفوركس اللي من اصدار المتداول العربي هل هو كافي لتعليمي تجارة الفوركس وكل شئ عنها بالكامل ويؤهلني للتجارة في الفوركس ( اقصد الكتاب الكبير اللي المنتدي بيبيعه )   الكتاب بيديلك صوره كامله عن التحليل الاساسى و التحليل الفنى
اساسيات الفنى مثل القمم و القيعان
الدعم و المقاومه
المؤشرات
فيبو
و غيرها 
من الاخر موسوعه كامله بالعربيه السهله
مفيد جدا جدا*

----------


## ahmedalby125

> * 
> الكتاب بيديلك صوره كامله عن التحليل الاساسى و التحليل الفنى
> اساسيات الفنى مثل القمم و القيعان
> الدعم و المقاومه
> المؤشرات
> فيبو
> و غيرها 
> من الاخر موسوعه كامله بالعربيه السهله
> مفيد جدا جدا*

 يعني هل دراسة الكتاب فعلا تؤهلني للمتاجرة في الفوركس ......... يعني الكتاب فيه كل شئ ممكن احتاجه عن التحليل الفني وعن كل ما يخص الفوركس من البدايةحتي النهاية ( يعني كتاب ممكن اعتمد عليه في تجارتي بالفوركس )

----------


## al_naser

كم فتره زمنيه تقريبا تبقى الصفقه مفتوحه سواء كانت رابحه اوخاسره  بدون فوائد...يعني يمكن ان تظل شهور بدون فوائد؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كم فتره زمنيه تقريبا تبقى الصفقه مفتوحه سواء كانت رابحه اوخاسره  بدون فوائد...يعني يمكن ان تظل شهور بدون فوائد؟؟؟؟؟

 حسب نظام الشركة , بعض الشركات مثل إفكسول لا تضع فترة زمنية تبقى الصفقة مفتوحة إلى ماشاء الله دون أى فوائد , بعض شركات أخرى تشترط فترة 15 يوم وبعدها تبدأ في إضافة فوائد , البعض الأخر يضع تبييت خلال فترة الأجازة الأسبوعية وهكذا ... ، لذا الأنسب أن تتحقق من هذا الأمر من خدمة عملاء الشركة التي تتعامل معها

----------


## itman88

السلام عليكم شباب 
ممكن أجد رابط لتحميل برنامج
etoro trader  اللي بيشتغل على نظام أندرويد
بس ما يكون من الgoogle.play 
 ياريت اللي يعرفه يرفعه في أي موقع أو يضغطه ويرفقه في الرد إن شاء الله 
لأنو أنا محتاجه ضروري 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم شباب 
> ممكن أجد رابط لتحميل برنامج
> etoro trader  اللي بيشتغل على نظام أندرويد
> بس ما يكون من الgoogle.play 
>  ياريت اللي يعرفه يرفعه في أي موقع أو يضغطه ويرفقه في الرد إن شاء الله 
> لأنو أنا محتاجه ضروري 
> وجزاكم الله خيراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للأسف المصدر الرسمي للمنصة حسب موقع الشركة هو جوجل , كنت أتمنى أفيدك أكثر

----------


## itman88

شكراً لك أختي رانيا 
لكن أتمنى أن تحاولي بقدر الإمكان
في الحصول عليه
ومشكورة على ردك السريع مرة أخرى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكراً لك أختي رانيا 
> لكن أتمنى أن تحاولي بقدر الإمكان
> في الحصول عليه
> ومشكورة على ردك السريع مرة أخرى

 حاضر ان شاء الله أحاول إيجاد بديل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكراً لك أختي رانيا 
> لكن أتمنى أن تحاولي بقدر الإمكان
> في الحصول عليه
> ومشكورة على ردك السريع مرة أخرى

  وجدت هذا أتمنى يكون هو المطلوب  http://www.androidpit.com/en/android...t/eToro-Trader

----------


## a7med 7nesh

لو سمحتم  عاوز لعبة محاكى السوق من موقع شغال مش واقف ....لأنى لسه مبتدىء ومش دايما عندى نت ومش عارف اوصلها

----------


## a7med 7nesh

بشكركم لاقيتها وبرده عن طريقكم لكن فى مكان تانى .........شكرا

----------


## ahmedalby125

لو سمحتم يا شباب انا عايز اتعلم فوركس صح لأني كل ما ادخل علي موقع تعليم الفوركس الاقيه مش بيعطي كل المعلومات كاملة يعني بتكون ناقصة حتي هنا في مدرسة الفوركس الي في المنتدي مش بلاقي كل حاجة ...... دايما المعلومة بتكون ناقصة ........ ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ......... يعني المبتدئ يتعلم منين بالظبط الفوركس بالكامل ....... انا عارف اساسيات الفوركس وتكوينه وشركات الوساطة وغيرها من كتاب المتداول العربي اللي حملته من علي الموقع اللي هو النسخة المختصرة ........ لو سمحتم ياريت حد يساعدني ويضعني علي الطريق الصحيح لتعلم التجارة في الفوركس ......... نفسي الاقي حاجة مثل كتاب او دروس فيها كل حاجة عن الفوركس بحيث بعد ما اقراها وافهمها ابقي فهمت ازاي اتاجر ..... مش اقعد ادور هنا شويه واشوف موقع تاني يديني حاجة تانية ..... يعني اريد موسوعة اعتمد عليها تفهمني كل شئ وتكون كاملة........ياريت اللي عنده الحل يقولي عليه  ............ ( ياريت يا استاذة رانيا وجدي تقولي ليا اعمل ايه بالظبط بما انك عندك خبرة 3 سنوات في الفوركس ..... ياريت ) مع العلم انا عندي 22 سنة ونفسي اتعلم السوق دا علشان لما اشتغل ويبقا معايا مبلغ اكون فهمت السوق دا ومستعد لفتح حساب حقيقي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحتم يا شباب انا عايز اتعلم فوركس صح لأني كل ما ادخل علي موقع تعليم الفوركس الاقيه مش بيعطي كل المعلومات كاملة يعني بتكون ناقصة حتي هنا في مدرسة الفوركس الي في المنتدي مش بلاقي كل حاجة ...... دايما المعلومة بتكون ناقصة ........ ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ......... يعني المبتدئ يتعلم منين بالظبط الفوركس بالكامل ....... انا عارف اساسيات الفوركس وتكوينه وشركات الوساطة وغيرها من كتاب المتداول العربي اللي حملته من علي الموقع اللي هو النسخة المختصرة ........ لو سمحتم ياريت حد يساعدني ويضعني علي الطريق الصحيح لتعلم التجارة في الفوركس ......... نفسي الاقي حاجة مثل كتاب او دروس فيها كل حاجة عن الفوركس بحيث بعد ما اقراها وافهمها ابقي فهمت ازاي اتاجر ..... مش اقعد ادور هنا شويه واشوف موقع تاني يديني حاجة تانية ..... يعني اريد موسوعة اعتمد عليها تفهمني كل شئ وتكون كاملة........ياريت اللي عنده الحل يقولي عليه  ............ ( ياريت يا استاذة رانيا وجدي تقولي ليا اعمل ايه بالظبط بما انك عندك خبرة 3 سنوات في الفوركس ..... ياريت ) مع العلم انا عندي 22 سنة ونفسي اتعلم السوق دا علشان لما اشتغل ويبقا معايا مبلغ اكون فهمت السوق دا ومستعد لفتح حساب حقيقي

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أحمد 
بشكل عام الفوركس من العلوم التي تعتمد بشكل كبير على التحصيل العلمي والخبرة التراكمية للمتاجر لهذا لن تجد ماتحتاجه لتصبح متاجر ناجح موجود بكتاب واحد او كورس تعليمي بعينه حتى يتم إرشادك إليه ، لكن عليك العمل والإطلاع  على عدة مصادر وكتب وكورسات حتى تصل الى هذه النتيجة التي ترغب فيها , 
 مبدئيا حسب مافهمت أنك بالفعل قمت بالإطلاع على المبادىء او المقدمات الأساسية وتأتي حاليا الخطوة التالية وهى الدراسة أو التعمق بشكل أكبر وأول كتاب أنصحك به هو كتاب التحليل الفني لجون ميرفي هذا الكتاب عنصر أساسي يجب قراءته لكل من يرغب في قراءة حركة السوق فنيا يتميز بالسهولة والقدر الوفير من المعلومات : 
تفضل هذا رابط الكتاب :  كتاب جون ميرفي باللغة العربية 
أثناء قراءته وبعد الإنتهاء منه أنصحك بالتطبيق لما تعلمته وتجربة التحليل على الشارت ، ايضا من المهم أن تتطلع على تحليلات الأخرين من المحللين الفنيين لتتعرف كيف يفكرون وكيف يتم تكوين رؤيتهم أو نظرتهم للأسواق ... 
فكرة أنك تبدأ من الأن في الدراسة وتأجيل الحساب الحقيقي ممتازة جدا وأؤيدك فيها جدا ، يجب أن تأخذ وقتك الكافي في التدريب والإطلاع ولا داعي أن تخسر أموال أثناء ذلك لهذا وجدت الحسابات التجريبية , 
عموما إبدأ بالكتاب واذا لديك اى نقطة فيه ترغب في مناقشتها فقط قم بإضافتها هنا وسوف تجدني ان شاء الله اتابع معك ونتناقش فيها , 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ahmedalby125

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا أحمد 
> بشكل عام الفوركس من العلوم التي تعتمد بشكل كبير على التحصيل العلمي والخبرة التراكمية للمتاجر لهذا لن تجد ماتحتاجه لتصبح متاجر ناجح موجود بكتاب واحد او كورس تعليمي بعينه حتى يتم إرشادك إليه ، لكن عليك العمل والإطلاع  على عدة مصادر وكتب وكورسات حتى تصل الى هذه النتيجة التي ترغب فيها , 
>  مبدئيا حسب مافهمت أنك بالفعل قمت بالإطلاع على المبادىء او المقدمات الأساسية وتأتي حاليا الخطوة التالية وهى الدراسة أو التعمق بشكل أكبر وأول كتاب أنصحك به هو كتاب التحليل الفني لجون ميرفي هذا الكتاب عنصر أساسي يجب قراءته لكل من يرغب في قراءة حركة السوق فنيا يتميز بالسهولة والقدر الوفير من المعلومات : 
> تفضل هذا رابط الكتاب :  كتاب جون ميرفي باللغة العربية 
> أثناء قراءته وبعد الإنتهاء منه أنصحك بالتطبيق لما تعلمته وتجربة التحليل على الشارت ، ايضا من المهم أن تتطلع على تحليلات الأخرين من المحللين الفنيين لتتعرف كيف يفكرون وكيف يتم تكوين رؤيتهم أو نظرتهم للأسواق ... 
> فكرة أنك تبدأ من الأن في الدراسة وتأجيل الحساب الحقيقي ممتازة جدا وأؤيدك فيها جدا ، يجب أن تأخذ وقتك الكافي في التدريب والإطلاع ولا داعي أن تخسر أموال أثناء ذلك لهذا وجدت الحسابات التجريبية , 
> عموما إبدأ بالكتاب واذا لديك اى نقطة فيه ترغب في مناقشتها فقط قم بإضافتها هنا وسوف تجدني ان شاء الله اتابع معك ونتناقش فيها , 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 ألف الف شكر يا استاذة رانيا وانا هبدأ بالكتاب دا وأقرأه كويس وافهمه ........ طيب دا بالنسبة للتحليل الفني طيب والتحليل الأساسي يا استاذة رانيا ؟ اعمل فيه ايه ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ألف الف شكر يا استاذة رانيا وانا هبدأ بالكتاب دا وأقرأه كويس وافهمه ........ طيب دا بالنسبة للتحليل الفني طيب والتحليل الأساسي يا استاذة رانيا ؟ اعمل فيه ايه ؟

 تمام جدا , له مصادر علمية كمان تقدر تدرسها وتطلع على تحليلات أساسية إتفضل ده كتاب ممتاز :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html 
أ.رمضان غنيم كاتب الموضوع من أبرز المحللين الأساسيين العرب حاول تدخل على الموضوعات اللي كتبها وإقرأ فيها وتابعه هتستفيد ان شاء الله كتير

----------


## ahmedalby125

> تمام جدا , له مصادر علمية كمان تقدر تدرسها وتطلع على تحليلات أساسية إتفضل ده كتاب ممتاز :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html 
> أ.رمضان غنيم كاتب الموضوع من أبرز المحللين الأساسيين العرب حاول تدخل على الموضوعات اللي كتبها وإقرأ فيها وتابعه هتستفيد ان شاء الله كتير

 الف الف شكر يا استاذة رانيا علي المساعدة ............... ولو مشكلة قابلتني او حاجة مش فاهمها هبقي استفسر عليها ......... شكرا جداااااااااااااا

----------


## Mohamed_Amr

ممكن توضيح بشان كسر الدعم واختراق المقاومه
امتى اعرف انه فعلا تم الكسر او اختراق المقاومه هل
باغلاق شمعه نص ساعه او ساعه او ممكن ربع ساعه او حتى 5 دقائق
ارجوا التوضيح وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن توضيح بشان كسر الدعم واختراق المقاومه
> امتى اعرف انه فعلا تم الكسر او اختراق المقاومه هل
> باغلاق شمعه نص ساعه او ساعه او ممكن ربع ساعه او حتى 5 دقائق
> ارجوا التوضيح وشكرا

 أفضل طريقة معتمدة هى إغلاق شمعة من نفس الإطار الزمني أعلى المقاومة لتأكيد إختراقها ، بمعنى أنك إذا لديك مستوى مقاومة من إطار 4 ساعات يعتمد كسره بإغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات أعلاه ، والعكس صحيح في الدعم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف الف شكر يا استاذة رانيا علي المساعدة ............... ولو مشكلة قابلتني او حاجة مش فاهمها هبقي استفسر عليها ......... شكرا جداااااااااااااا

 موفق ان شاء الله وأى إستفسار رجاءا لا تتردد وان شاء الله تجدنا حاضرين

----------


## ALESSA

*احترت كثيرا وبحثت طويلا عن حكم  التداول بالرافعه الماليه فلم أجد من يحلل هذه الطريقة من المشائخ ابدا .*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *احترت كثيرا وبحثت طويلا عن حكم  التداول بالرافعه الماليه فلم أجد من يحلل هذه الطريقة من المشائخ ابدا .*

 تفضل اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع يحتوي على عدة فتاوى إن شاء الله تجده مفيد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html

----------


## الفوركس الذهبي

مساء الخير لكم جميعا.انا لا اعرف كيف اعمل على المنصة ولا اعرف في الفوركس كثيرا.ولدي حساب تجريبي فقط ولكن لااعرف كيف اعمل فيه.وانوي ان افتح حساب حقيقي وادخل بمئة دولار كتجربة.ارجو ممن لديه علم ان يساعدني ويقف معي وأدعو له كثيرا في سجودي.علما ان المنصةالتي لدي هي ميتال تريدر4

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مساء الخير لكم جميعا.انا لا اعرف كيف اعمل على المنصة ولا اعرف في الفوركس كثيرا.ولدي حساب تجريبي فقط ولكن لااعرف كيف اعمل فيه.وانوي ان افتح حساب حقيقي وادخل بمئة دولار كتجربة.ارجو ممن لديه علم ان يساعدني ويقف معي وأدعو له كثيرا في سجودي.علما ان المنصةالتي لدي هي ميتال تريدر4

 مساء النور ياهلا بك أخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
أفضل مكان تبدأ منه هو هذا الكتاب المختصر للنعرف على سوق الفوركس خطوة بخطوة وبشكل مبسط :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...nd-edition.zip 
ثانيا : تبدأ في تعلم مبادىء إستخدام منصة الميتاتريدر وهى المنصة الأساسية التي تقوم بالتحليل والتداول عليها وهى نفس ميتال تريدر 4 تفضل هذا الشرح الخاص بها  شرح منصة الميتاتريدر  
ثالثا : تبدأ في تعلم مبادءى التحليل الفني سوف يفيدك كثيرا ان شاء الله : 
هذه المشاركات سوف تفيدك  محاضرة عن مبادىء وأساسيات التحليل الفني ملف مكتوب  
محاضرة عن مبادىء واساسيات التحليل الفني ملف مرئي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
بخصوص الحساب الحقيقي ينصح بالإنتظار قليلا على هذه الخطوة والتدرب حاليا على حساب تجريبي حتى تصل الى مرحلة تؤهلك الى الإنتقال للحساب الحقيقي ، 
إذا لديك أى إستفسار رجاء لا تتردد في إضافته وان شاء الله تجدنا حاضرين  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الفوركس الذهبي

جزاكي الله خيرا عظيما اخت رانيا وفرج الله همومكي جميعها ورزقكي الله من خيري الدنيا والآخرة..فقد اسفدت كثيرا من هذا الكتاب ومن الشرح للمنصة..اما التحليل الفني فلا اريد ان ابدأ فيه من لآن لأني سوف امشي على التوصيات...ولكن لدي عدد من الاستفسارات وهي: اولا/ ماهي العقود وماذا استفيد منها واي نوع يحق لي ان اشتري فيه وهل هناك شروط لكل عقد؟   ثانيا/لو دخلت بمبلغ مئة دولار فكم عقد يحق لي ان افتح وماهو الحساب المناسب لمثل مبلغي؟  ثالثا/ماهي الطريقة المناسبة لوقف الخسارة وماذا استفيد منه,,ولو كان مبلغي مئة دولار فكم اضع مبلغ وقف الخسارة؟  ثالثا/هل من الافضل ان اختار رافعة مالية عالية جدا لأن مبلغ بسيط وحتى استفيد اكثر ام ماذا تنصحينني؟  رابعا/ هل في اثناء تداولي وقيامي بالشراء والبيع يجب علي ان اكلم احد او ان اتحدث مع الدعم الفني وما الى ذلك؟  اسف على كثرة الاستفسارات واشكر لك رحابة صدرك جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

[QUOTE=الفوركس الذهبي;2532279]جزاكي الله خيرا عظيما اخت رانيا وفرج الله همومكي جميعها ورزقكي الله من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.  *اللهم أمين يارب ولك المثل إن شاء الله أخي الفوركس الذهبي ,* 
.فقد اسفدت كثيرا من هذا الكتاب ومن الشرح للمنصة..اما التحليل الفني فلا اريد ان ابدأ فيه من لآن لأني سوف امشي على التوصيات... *موفق إن شاء الله أخي الكريم لكن نصيحة الإعتماد على نفسك أفضل كثيرا حتى لو خسرت بالبداية سوف تخسر مقابل أن تتعلم خبرات جديدة*  
ولكن لدي عدد من الاستفسارات وهي: اولا/ ماهي العقود وماذا استفيد منها واي نوع يحق لي ان اشتري فيه وهل هناك شروط لكل عقد؟  ثانيا/لو دخلت بمبلغ مئة دولار فكم عقد يحق لي ان افتح وماهو الحساب المناسب لمثل مبلغي؟* * 
 ثالثا/ماهي الطريقة المناسبة لوقف الخسارة وماذا استفيد منه,,ولو كان مبلغي مئة دولار فكم اضع مبلغ وقف الخسارة؟ * 
 العقد : هو وحدة قياسية للتداول في سوق العملات بمعنى أنه عن طريق تحديد حجم العقد يتم قياس الحجم الذي ترغب في التداول به بالسوق ، العقود بشكل عام لها ثلاث أنواع عقد قياسي كل نقطة فيه =10 دولار ، عقد ميني كل نقطة فيه 1 $ ، عقد ميكرو كل نقطة فيه 10 سنت ، يتم إختيار حجم العقد حسب حجم رأس المال ونسبة المخاطرة ( المبلغ الذي تقبل خسارته بالصفقة) مثلا رصيدك 100$ وترغب في فتح صفقة جديدة أولا حدد كم المبلغ الذي تتقبل خسارته مثلا 10$ ، مثلا الصفقة وقف الخسارة الخاص بها 50 نقطة هذا يعني أنك سوف تقوم بالتداول ب2 عقد ميكرو فقط *  *وقف الخسارة يتم تحديده حسب الصفقة التي سيتم التداول عليها لا يوجد له نسبة ثابته أحيانا بعض الصفقات وقف الخسارة لها 100 نقطة وصفقات أخرى 50 وهكذا ، يقوم صاحب التوصية أو التحليل بتحديد وقف الخسارة حسب طريقة عمله*
ثالثا/هل من الافضل ان اختار رافعة مالية عالية جدا لأن مبلغ بسيط وحتى استفيد اكثر ام ماذا تنصحينني؟   *الرافعة المالية فعلا تفيد أصحاب المبالغ البسيطة يمكن أن ترفعها الى 1:400 ، وبشكل عام تحديد وقف خسارة مقبول والإلتزام به لن يجعلك تحتاج الى زيادة الرافعة* 
رابعا/ هل في اثناء تداولي وقيامي بالشراء والبيع يجب علي ان اكلم احد او ان اتحدث مع الدعم الفني وما الى ذلك؟    *لا داعي للتحدث مع أى شخص يمكنك القيام بذلك مباشرة عبر المنصة لديك دون أى تدخل من أحد وتغلق الصفقات بأى وقت تشاء*  
اسف على كثرة الاستفسارات واشكر لك رحابة صدرك جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك[  ولايهمك ابدا ، أهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع إستفساراتك  
/QUOTE] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرد بالإقتباس  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الفوركس الذهبي

اخت رانيا في اشياء بعد مافهمتها وهي كالتالي: اولا/ كيف اختار الرافعة1:400 على منصة ميتال تريدر4    ثانيا/كيف اعرف نوع حسابي هل هو مصغر او عادي وماذا اختار بالنسبة للمبلغ الصغير  وماهو الفرق بين العادي والصغير   ثالثا/ حينما فتحت المنصة وبدأت اطبق على الحساب التجريبي وجدت فراغ اسمه جني الربح فما اضع في هذا الفراغ وماذا استفيد منه    ثالثا/هناك ايضا فراغ اسمه حجم العقود فماذا اضع فيه وماذا استفيد منه   وشكرا لك اخت رانيا ووفقك الله الى كل خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا في اشياء بعد مافهمتها وهي كالتالي: اولا/ كيف اختار الرافعة1:400 على منصة ميتال تريدر4 تجد الطريقة بهذا الرابط الذي أرفقته لك بأول مشاركة:  شرح منصة الميتاتريدر     ثانيا/كيف اعرف نوع حسابي هل هو مصغر او عادي وماذا اختار بالنسبة للمبلغ الصغير  
>  وماهو الفرق بين العادي والصغير   يمكن الإستفسار من خدمة العملاء بشركة الوساطة التي بها الحساب للتأكد ، الحساب المصغر تكون النقطة فيه ب1 دولار بينما الحساب العادي او القياسي تكون النطقة ب10 دولار ، عادة المبتدئين واصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة ايضا ينصح بالتداول بأقل قيمة عقد أولا بالتالي يفضل أن تستخدم العقد المصغر وإذا هناك ميكرو يكون أفضل نقطته ب10 سنت ,
> ثالثا/ حينما فتحت المنصة وبدأت اطبق على الحساب التجريبي وجدت فراغ اسمه جني الربح فما اضع في هذا الفراغ وماذا استفيد منه   هذا الفراغ يتم تحديد فيه السعر الذي تراه مناسب لجنى ارباحك والخروج من الصفقة بمقدار معين من الربح 
> ويتم تحديده بناءا على طريقة العمل او التحليل الذي تم دخول الصفقة بناءا عليه ، إذا كنت تتبع توصية سوف تجد صاحب التوصية أشار اليه كهدف للصفقة
> ثالثا/هناك ايضا فراغ اسمه حجم العقود فماذا اضع فيه وماذا استفيد منه تختار الحجم المناسب لحسابك وإدارة رأس المال 
>  وشكرا لك اخت رانيا ووفقك الله الى كل خير

 تمت الإجابة بالإقتباس عن جميع الأسئلة وانصحك أخي الفوركس الذهبي أن تقوم بالإطلاع على هذا الرابط وتقرا المقالات فيه حتى تتعرف أكثر على ألية العمل قبل أن تبدا في التطبيق على الحساب التجريبي وسوف تجد فيه إجابة لكل إستفساراتك ان شاء الله  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/ 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الفوركس الذهبي

استاذة رانيا انا مازلت اشعر بالخوف من الدخول في الفوركس ومازلت اشعر بالغموض,,لا اعلم لماذا؟ ولكن الآن فقط انا دخلت بمبلغ خمس مئة دولار ولا اعرف ماذا اشتري واخاف ان اخسر..وهل استطيع ان اشتري بعد صلاة الفجر حسب توقيت السعودية؟  واود منك ان تنصحيني في برنامج مريح يحسب لي كل شيء ويكون سهل التطبيق لأني لا اريد ان اتعلم التحليل الفني؟ وهل تنصحيني ان ابدأ في شراء اليورو مقابل الدولار؟ هذا ما يحضرني الآن وشكرا لك على جهودك ووفقك الله الى كل خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا انا مازلت اشعر بالخوف من الدخول في الفوركس ومازلت اشعر بالغموض,,لا اعلم لماذا؟ ولكن الآن فقط انا دخلت بمبلغ خمس مئة دولار ولا اعرف ماذا اشتري واخاف ان اخسر..وهل استطيع ان اشتري بعد صلاة الفجر حسب توقيت السعودية؟  واود منك ان تنصحيني في برنامج مريح يحسب لي كل شيء ويكون سهل التطبيق لأني لا اريد ان اتعلم التحليل الفني؟ وهل تنصحيني ان ابدأ في شراء اليورو مقابل الدولار؟ هذا ما يحضرني الآن وشكرا لك على جهودك ووفقك الله الى كل خير

 أخي الفاضل الفوركس الذهبي 
أساس التداول والبيع والشراء يكون عن بينة لأسباب إتخاذك القرار ولا يأتي هكذا بأن تختار بشكل عشوائي عملة مقابل عملة وتشتري أو تبيع ، ولايوجد برامج تحتسب لك هذه الأمور بشكل ألي لأنك تتعامل بسوق وتجارة 
تعلم التحليل الفني من الأساسيات التي لا يمكن أن تتجاوزها أو تقرر عدم تعلمها بنفس الوقت الذي ترغب فيه بالتداول في السوق ، 
أنصحك تعيد التفكير في الأمر  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## f-qatan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتمنى أن توضحوا لي الريفرنس بوينت وأمثلة عليها.  
مع الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أتمنى أن توضحوا لي الريفرنس بوينت وأمثلة عليها.  
> مع الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الريفرنس بوينت هى مستويات الدعم والمقاومة بجميع أنواعها سواء كانت رقمية مثل مستويات البيفوت أو كلاسيكية مثل القمم والقيعان والتي يتم الإعتماد عليها في المتاجرة من ناحية تحديد نقاط الدخول والأهداف  ولهذا يطلق عليها ريفرنس بوينت أو النقاط المحورية للزوج

----------


## ALESSA

*رائعه كعادتك أختي الغالية 
كماقلت لك سابقا لقد دبلت راس مالي في حساب الديمو 
لكن الان في الحساب الحقيقي للأسف خسرت نصف قيمة الحساب 
في اسبوعين فقط  
كانت لديه طريقة واضعتها للأسف مع العامل النفسي الذي اصابني 
في الحساب الحقيقي وكثرت فتح الشارت وغلقه  
على العموم اتمنى تضعين لنا أفضل المواضيع التي تتكلم عن العامل النفسي 
في تجارة العملات ولك ودي وتقديري .*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *رائعه كعادتك أختي الغالية 
> كماقلت لك سابقا لقد دبلت راس مالي في حساب الديمو 
> لكن الان في الحساب الحقيقي للأسف خسرت نصف قيمة الحساب 
> في اسبوعين فقط  
> كانت لديه طريقة واضعتها للأسف مع العامل النفسي الذي اصابني 
> في الحساب الحقيقي وكثرت فتح الشارت وغلقه  
> على العموم اتمنى تضعين لنا أفضل المواضيع التي تتكلم عن العامل النفسي 
> في تجارة العملات ولك ودي وتقديري .*

 
حياك الله أخي الفاضل  
معوض خير ان شاء الله وأول نصيحة توقف الأن عن التداول بالحساب الحقيقي وعد مرة أخرى للتجريبي لأنك حاليا تحمل تجارب سلبية كثيرة نتيجة الخسارة المتراكمة مما يؤثر على قرارتك ورؤيتك ، 
تفضل هذه الموضوعات إن شاء الله سوف تفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t151958.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t143575.html 
ندوة : نفسية المتاجر المحترف  
ندوة : إدارة المخاطر وكيفية إختيار خطة المتاجرة المناسبة 1   ندوة : إدارة المخاطر وكيفية إختيار خطة المتاجرة المناسبة 2  
الساعة الأولى من هذ الفيديو أيضا ممتازة  http://youtu.be/zM6o53vn7Ow 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اميرة المحمد

السلام عليكم  
بغيت طريقة فتح حساب اسلامي بشركة فكسول عن طريق المنتدى ؟وشكرا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> بغيت طريقة فتح حساب اسلامي بشركة فكسول عن طريق المنتدى ؟وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أختي الغالية 
تفضلي هذا الرابط وحاليا يوجد عرض بونص 20% على الإيداع بشركة FXSOL  فتح حساب جديد   إذا لديك أى إستفسارات او ترغبين بمساعدة في إجراءات فتح الحساب يمكنك التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي : [email protected] وان شاء الله سوف يتولى مختص مساعدتك وتقديم كل العون المطلوب  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## f-qatan

اشكرك كثيرا على التوضيح لكن كيف يتم كسر الRP وهل من الممكن إرفاق أمثلة؟

----------


## بنت القيصر

> *رائعه كعادتك أختي الغالية 
> كماقلت لك سابقا لقد دبلت راس مالي في حساب الديمو 
> لكن الان في الحساب الحقيقي للأسف خسرت نصف قيمة الحساب 
> في اسبوعين فقط    
> كانت لديه طريقة واضعتها للأسف مع العامل النفسي الذي اصابني   
> في الحساب الحقيقي وكثرت فتح الشارت وغلقه    
> على العموم اتمنى تضعين لنا أفضل المواضيع التي تتكلم عن العامل النفسي 
> في تجارة العملات ولك ودي وتقديري .*

 
أخي الكريم ...العامل النفسي مرافق للجميع ..أنت حاول تدخل بأموال زائدة عن حاجتك ..يعني لاتدخل بمصروف البيت أو مال المرتب الشهري ...حاول تجمع لك قرشين وتدخل بيهم ...بحيث لو خسرت ما تنضغط ماديا ...وغير كذا عشان ما تجلس توسوس فيهم كل شوي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك كثيرا على التوضيح لكن كيف يتم كسر الRP وهل من الممكن إرفاق أمثلة؟

 
 الأكثر إنتشارا وإعتمادا من المحللين بشكل عام  إعتماد الكسر بإغلاق شمعة من نفس الإطار الزمني أدنى مستوى الدعم أو أعلى مستوى المقاومة مثال : لدينا مستوى دعم على إطار 4 ساعات عند النقطة 1.2000
نعتمد كسر هذا المستوى عندما تغلق شمعة 4 ساعات دون 1.2000 ، والعكس صحيح اذا كان مستوى 1.2000 هو مقاومة سوف ننتظر إغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات أعلاه ..

----------


## super genius

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله أختي الغالية 
> تفضلي هذا الرابط وحاليا يوجد عرض بونص 20% على الإيداع بشركة FXSOL  فتح حساب جديد   إذا لديك أى إستفسارات او ترغبين بمساعدة في إجراءات فتح الحساب يمكنك التواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي : [email protected] وان شاء الله سوف يتولى مختص مساعدتك وتقديم كل العون المطلوب  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 هل لا يزال العرض موجود ام انتهى ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل لا يزال العرض موجود ام انتهى ؟

 للأسف إنتهى يوم 9 نوفمبر

----------


## بنت القيصر

مساء الخيرات أستاذه رانيا ............أتمنى من قلبي أن تكوني بأحسن حال ... 
لو سمحتي سؤالي عن حساب الربح ...مثلا USDCHF لو كان الدخول عند 0.9329 والبيع عند القيم الحالية تقريبا فكم يكون الربح ؟
طبعا حسابي ديمو 10000  
لكي كل الشكر وإعذريني ربما السؤال بدائي جدا ولكننا نتعلم أشياء ونجهل أشياء

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مساء الخيرات أستاذه رانيا ............أتمنى من قلبي أن تكوني بأحسن حال ... 
> لو سمحتي سؤالي عن حساب الربح ...مثلا USDCHF لو كان الدخول عند 0.9329 والبيع عند القيم الحالية تقريبا فكم يكون الربح ؟
> طبعا حسابي ديمو 10000  
> لكي كل الشكر وإعذريني ربما السؤال بدائي جدا ولكننا نتعلم أشياء ونجهل أشياء

 مساء النور ياهلا أختي الغالية  
الحمد لله بخير وفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى شكرا لكِ 
ولايهمك إسألى كما تريدي لهذا الغرض تم فتح الموضوع  
 قيمة الربح بشكل دقيق  يعتمد على حجم العقود التي تم التداول بها وعددها وعدد النقاط التي تحركها السعر،  
أنواع العقود : عقد ميني = 1$ لكل نقطة يتحركها السعر
                 عقد ستاندر= 10 $ لكل نقطة يتحركها السعر 
قيمة النقطة على زوج الدولار فرنك للعقد الميني = 1.05 ، 
في حال ان الزوج تحرك مثلا 100 نقطة ( سعر الدخول مطروح منه السعر الحالي) وتم الدخول بعقد واحد ميني 
هذا يعني 100*1.05 = 105$ ربح  
أتمنى اكون افدتك 
تحياتي وتقديري 
مثلا تم البيع بعد واحد ميني والسعر تحرك مثلا

----------


## ecash

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
صباح الخير
انا اريد استخدام الميتاتريد فرع بريطانيا لاكنها لاتعمل ديمو اعتقد ان المشكلة في السرفر فهل هناك سرفرات اخرى لهم 
او علاج لهذه المشكله
وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم
لاتنساني من دعائك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> صباح الخير
> انا اريد استخدام الميتاتريد فرع بريطانيا لاكنها لاتعمل ديمو اعتقد ان المشكلة في السرفر فهل هناك سرفرات اخرى لهم 
> او علاج لهذه المشكله
> وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم
> لاتنساني من دعائك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تعمل ديمو فقط عليك أن تفتح الحساب التجريبي من موقع الشركة وليس من المنصة نفسها 
جرب وبإنتظار ردك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ecash

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تعمل ديمو فقط عليك أن تفتح الحساب التجريبي من موقع الشركة وليس من المنصة نفسها 
> جرب وبإنتظار ردك 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
شكرا لكي مشرفتنا الغالية 10/10 :Good: 
بارك الله فيكي ويسر لكي طريقا الى الجنه
لاتنساني من دعائك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> شكرا لكي مشرفتنا الغالية 10/10
> بارك الله فيكي ويسر لكي طريقا الى الجنه
> لاتنساني من دعائك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم أمين يارب أشكرك للدعاء الرائع وأسأل الله لك المثل  
شكرا جزيلا 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## f-qatan

صباح الخير
أشكرك على التوضيحات.
لدي استفسار: التصحيح abc هل يجب ان تكون فيه ال c أعلى من ال a؟ أي BC اطول من AB?مع الشكر

----------


## بنت القيصر

> مساء النور ياهلا أختي الغالية  
> الحمد لله بخير وفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى شكرا لكِ 
> ولايهمك إسألى كما تريدي لهذا الغرض تم فتح الموضوع  
>  قيمة الربح بشكل دقيق  يعتمد على حجم العقود التي تم التداول بها وعددها وعدد النقاط التي تحركها السعر،  
> أنواع العقود : عقد ميني = 1$ لكل نقطة يتحركها السعر
>                  عقد ستاندر= 10 $ لكل نقطة يتحركها السعر 
> قيمة النقطة على زوج الدولار فرنك للعقد الميني = 1.05 ، 
> في حال ان الزوج تحرك مثلا 100 نقطة ( سعر الدخول مطروح منه السعر الحالي) وتم الدخول بعقد واحد ميني 
> هذا يعني 100*1.05 = 105$ ربح  
> ...

 ألف شكر لك يا عظيمة ... 
أنا لما طرحت الشراء - البيع طلع كذا 0.0153 
فلو دخلت عقد ستاندر كيف يكون الوضع ؟ 
مع خالص شكري لشخصك الكريم وجهدك الواضح

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ألف شكر لك يا عظيمة ... 
> أنا لما طرحت الشراء - البيع طلع كذا 0.0153 
> فلو دخلت عقد ستاندر كيف يكون الوضع ؟ 
> مع خالص شكري لشخصك الكريم وجهدك الواضح

 احياك الله أختي الغالية 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك ،  
أرجو منك إيضاح أكثر مامعني طرحتي الشراء - البيع ؟  
إذا تقصدي أن السعر تحرك 153 نقطة من سعر الدخول ؟ وفرضا دخلتِ عقد ستاندر ؟ 
النقطة =10.50$ سوف يكون الربح 153*10.50= 1606 $

----------


## no pain

> [/color]

 السلام عليكم
انا اريد أن اتابع اسعار الذهب .
- ماهو البرنامج المناسب لمتابعة اسعار الذهب مباشره و يمكّنني من عمل تحليل فني بأغلب المؤشرات؟
ارجوا تزويدي بروابط 
وشكراً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> انا اريد أن اتابع اسعار الذهب .
> - ماهو البرنامج المناسب لمتابعة اسعار الذهب مباشره و يمكّنني من عمل تحليل فني بأغلب المؤشرات؟
> ارجوا تزويدي بروابط 
> وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل أخي الكريم : MT4

----------


## scorpion

ممكن رابط التحويل بالكريديت كارد ل wwm?
للاسف الموقع ما يفتح من امريكا

----------


## no pain

شكراً جزيلاً لك
جاري التثبيت .

----------


## no pain

تم التثبيت ولكن لم أجد أسعار الذهب !!
هل هناك طريقة لإظهارها؟

----------


## sherkimo

السلام عليكم  
ممكن شرح لنموذج الوطواط Bat  
وكذلك الفراشة ، مع الصور والأمثلة وبيان الأهداف والستوبات 
وتيضا اريد وضع اعدادات فيبوناتشي عليها  
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكراً جزيلاً لك
> جاري التثبيت .

  

> تم التثبيت ولكن لم أجد أسعار الذهب !!
> هل هناك طريقة لإظهارها؟

 تفضل طريقة إظهار جميع الأزواج المتاحة بالمنصة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> ممكن شرح لنموذج الوطواط Bat  
> وكذلك الفراشة ، مع الصور والأمثلة وبيان الأهداف والستوبات 
> وتيضا اريد وضع اعدادات فيبوناتشي عليها  
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل الشرح بإذن الله تجده هنا   المختصر المفيد فى الهارمونيك   شرح الهارمونيك بالفيديو  بالنسبة لإضافة النسب بين الأضلاع على الشارت  يتم إضافتها بواسطة Text  الموجودة في الميتاتريدر تجدها البار التي تحتوي الفيبوناتشي  وخطوط الترند ،    تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## f-qatan

لدي استفسار: التصحيح abc هل يجب ان تكون فيه ال c أعلى من ال a؟ أي BC اطول من AB?مع الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن رابط التحويل بالكريديت كارد ل wwm?
> للاسف الموقع ما يفتح من امريكا

 تفضل اخي الكريم :  Fund account

----------


## scorpion

للأسف ما فتح معي..الموقع بالكامل لا يفتح للمقيمين في امريكا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لدي استفسار: التصحيح abc هل يجب ان تكون فيه ال c أعلى من ال a؟ أي BC اطول من AB?مع الشكر

 لا يشترط ، أحيانا تأتي C  بنفس مستوى A  وأحيانا أقل

----------


## elfateh

ا/رانيا 
بعد التحية
انا عميل لدى ورلد وايد ماركت 
بصراحة راىء حضرتك فى الشركة اية؟

----------


## dr_spear

السلام عليكم
اود ان اسأل بخصوص التداول بشهر ديسمبر
سمعت ان هنالك محاذير على التداول في هذا الشهر نظرالكونه  شهر تصفية الحسابات في الشركات والبنوك ومالذلك من تأثيرات غير متوقعة على سوق الفوركس فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> للأسف ما فتح معي..الموقع بالكامل لا يفتح للمقيمين في امريكا

 
أنصحك بمراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي : [email protected] 
ان شاء الله يكون لديهم الحل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اسأل بخصوص التداول بشهر ديسمبر
> سمعت ان هنالك محاذير على التداول في هذا الشهر نظرالكونه  شهر تصفية الحسابات في الشركات والبنوك ومالذلك من تأثيرات غير متوقعة على سوق الفوركس فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم يتسم التداول في هذا التوقيت وحتى منتصف يناير بعدم الإستقرار بين تذبذب وتحركات عنيفة أحيانا لذلك ينصح بإتخاذ الحذر والإلتزام بإدارة مالية صارمة تتضمن وقف خسارة إلزامي ،

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ا/رانيا 
> بعد التحية
> انا عميل لدى ورلد وايد ماركت 
> بصراحة راىء حضرتك فى الشركة اية؟

 أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم  
لدى حساب في الشركة منذ تدشينها أعمل عليه بطريقة تعتمد على عمليات شورت تيرم سوينج وحتى الأن لم تواجهني أى مشاكل في التنفيذ او أخطاء ، بعض أصدقائي يعملون بأنظمة إنترداي تعتمد على دخول عدة صفقات بنفس التوقيت كان لهم بعض ملاحظات على التنفيذ لكن الشركة قامت بتعويض أى خطأ حدث في التنفيذ ، لكن بخصوص عمليات السحب والإيداع ممتازة ولا يوجد بها أى مشاكل  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## elfateh

> أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم  
> لدى حساب في الشركة منذ تدشينها أعمل عليه بطريقة تعتمد على عمليات شورت تيرم سوينج وحتى الأن لم تواجهني أى مشاكل في التنفيذ او أخطاء ، بعض أصدقائي يعملون بأنظمة إنترداي تعتمد على دخول عدة صفقات بنفس التوقيت كان لهم بعض ملاحظات على التنفيذ لكن الشركة قامت بتعويض أى خطأ حدث في التنفيذ ، لكن بخصوص عمليات السحب والإيداع ممتازة ولا يوجد بها أى مشاكل  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 بعد كلام حضرتك حاكمل بكل راحة لانى بثق فى اراء حضرتك جداااا وبصراحة انا ماشوفتش من ادارة الشركة غير كل تعاون بس استغربت ان الكلام عليها قليل فقلت اجيب من الاخر واسال اهل الثقة شكرااااااا ا/رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بعد كلام حضرتك حاكمل بكل راحة لانى بثق فى اراء حضرتك جداااا وبصراحة انا ماشوفتش من ادارة الشركة غير كل تعاون بس استغربت ان الكلام عليها قليل فقلت اجيب من الاخر واسال اهل الثقة شكرااااااا ا/رانيا

 ربنا يكرمك ويعزك ، شكرا جزيلا لثقتك الغالية وأسأل الله أن أكون دائما عند حسن الظن  
تقبل خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## خالد رمزي

السلام عليكم
انا لسه بقول يا هادي في موضوع تجارة العملات عاما .... وكان عندي بعض الأسئله السريعه لو تكرمتم 
الأول // في سوق الفوركس :
----------------------------
لو قمت بعمل صفقة بيع او شراء بكون ضامن تنفيذها فورا (ان كانت فوريه) لأني بتعامل مع شركة الوساطه ومش مستني شخص تاني هو اللي يقوم بالبيع او الشراء؟ (يعني كأني بتعامل مع بنك عند التحويل ولا بتعامل مع شخص؟) 
الثاني // عن العملات
---------------------
هو ايه اللي بيخلي قيمة العمله تتغير من ثانيه للتانيه في فوركس ؟ ولا هيا بتتغير بمعدل تاني (على حسب حاجه معينه)؟ 
الثالث // بخصوص التحويل العادي بأستخدام شركات الصرافه او البنوك في ((مصر)))
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هل برضو اسعار العملات بتتغير من لحظه للتانيه في البنوك او شركات الصرافه زي الفوركس 
ليه بيقولو ان التعامل مع البنك اكثر امانا من شركات الصرافه؟ ولا التعامل مع الصرافه عادي مفيش مشاكل؟ 
وأخيرا هل شركات الصرافه دي ليها مواقع على النت ولا تليفونات؟ 
آسف على كتر الأسئله لكن انا عايز اجابه سريعه مختصره عشان متقلش على حضرتكم  
وشكرا جزيل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> انا لسه بقول يا هادي في موضوع تجارة العملات عاما .... وكان عندي بعض الأسئله السريعه لو تكرمتم 
> الأول // في سوق الفوركس :
> ----------------------------
> لو قمت بعمل صفقة بيع او شراء بكون ضامن تنفيذها فورا (ان كانت فوريه) لأني بتعامل مع شركة الوساطه ومش مستني شخص تاني هو اللي يقوم بالبيع او الشراء؟ (يعني كأني بتعامل مع بنك عند التحويل ولا بتعامل مع شخص؟)  _نعم صحيح_ 
> الثاني // عن العملات
> ---------------------
> هو ايه اللي بيخلي قيمة العمله تتغير من ثانيه للتانيه في فوركس ؟ ولا هيا بتتغير بمعدل تاني (على حسب حاجه معينه)؟  *العرض والطلب ، كلما زاد الطلب على عملة معينة كلما أدى ذلك الى إرتفاعها ، العرض والطلب يتغير حسب المجريات الإقتصادية والإجتماعية* _لبلد كل عملة_  
> الثالث // بخصوص التحويل العادي بأستخدام شركات الصرافه او البنوك في ((مصر)))
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الإجابة بالإقتباس أعلاه 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## امين الدقاق

انا جديد فى عالم الفوركس ود سجلت فى اكثر من شركة ولم اجد اهتمام من اى من الشركات سوى شركة iforex  وارجو من سيادتكم ان تساعدونى هل هذه الشركة مناسبه  للاتجار بها ام  غير مناسب وقد قراءت موضوع من اخ كريم بان هذه الشركة ناصبه فهل هذا صحيح افيدونى جزاكم الله كل خير وعند الشركات المناسبه المحترمة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا جديد فى عالم الفوركس ود سجلت فى اكثر من شركة ولم اجد اهتمام من اى من الشركات سوى شركة iforex  وارجو من سيادتكم ان تساعدونى هل هذه الشركة مناسبه  للاتجار بها ام  غير مناسب وقد قراءت موضوع من اخ كريم بان هذه الشركة ناصبه فهل هذا صحيح افيدونى جزاكم الله كل خير وعند الشركات المناسبه المحترمة

 السلام عليكم 
أهلا وسهلا أخي أمين 
بشكل شخصي لم أتعامل مع الشركة لكن أتمنى هذا الموضوع يفيدك ممن تعامل معها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34388.html 
بخصوص شركات الوساطة وكيفية الإختيار أرجو منك قراءة الموضوع التالي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html  
بخصوص إنك جديد بالسوق ينصح قبل إتخاذ خطوة فتح حساب حقيقي بتعلم أساسيات السوق وكيفية المتاجرة بشكل سليم أولا وعدم إتباع التوصيات سواء من شركات الوساطة ام من أشخاص لأنه للاسف ليس الجميع مؤهل لهذه المهمة ويمكن أن يؤدي الى ضياع حسابك لا قدر الله  
تفضل هذا الموضوع يهمك كمبتدىء :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
إذا لديك أى إستفسار أرجو ألا تتردد  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## dream_198010

*يعطيكم العافية
بالله استفسارات مبتدئ 
اي راس مال في حساب حقيقي كم عقد ستاندر يساوي ؟  
ما معنى التعزيز والتبريد؟ وهل يمكن تطبيقهما عالحقيقي؟  عند البدء في العمليات التالية في صفقة مضاعفات كيف نقوم بالتعديل على نفس
الصفقة قد ربحنا منها ...يعني اليس الصفقة تنتهي بعد الربح منها في العملية الاولى؟ 
ارجو الافادة مشكورين*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *يعطيكم العافية
> بالله استفسارات مبتدئ 
> اي راس مال في حساب حقيقي كم عقد ستاندر يساوي ؟  
> ما معنى التعزيز والتبريد؟ وهل يمكن تطبيقهما عالحقيقي؟  عند البدء في العمليات التالية في صفقة مضاعفات كيف نقوم بالتعديل على نفس
> الصفقة قد ربحنا منها ...يعني اليس الصفقة تنتهي بعد الربح منها في العملية الاولى؟ 
> ارجو الافادة مشكورين*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم وبجميع إستفساراتك  *اي راس مال في حساب حقيقي كم عقد ستاندر يساوي ؟* 
هذا السؤال غير واضح أرجو إعادة صياغته مرة أخرى  *ما معنى التعزيز والتبريد؟ وهل يمكن تطبيقهما عالحقيقي؟  نعم يمكن تطبيقهم على الحقيقي ، جميع مايتم تطبيقه على الديمو يصلح للحقيقي 
تفضل هذا الموضوع يفيدك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t136929.html *  *عند البدء في العمليات التالية في صفقة مضاعفات كيف نقوم بالتعديل على نفس
الصفقة قد ربحنا منها ...يعني اليس الصفقة تنتهي بعد الربح منها في العملية الاولى؟  الصفقة تنتهى فقط عندما يتم إغلاقها ، يمكن أن تكون صفقة محققة أرباح لكن مازالت مفتوحة   *

----------


## dream_198010

يعني قيمة راس المال في حساب حقيقي $5000 كم عقد ستاندر يساوي ؟
بالنسبة لسؤال المضاعفات
اقصد كيف نأخذ الربح من الصفقة (نحجزة لزيادة الرصيد) ثم نستمر فيها بدون ما نغلقها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يعني قيمة راس المال في حساب حقيقي $5000 كم عقد ستاندر يساوي ؟
> بالنسبة لسؤال المضاعفات
> اقصد كيف نأخذ الربح من الصفقة (نحجزة لزيادة الرصيد) ثم نستمر فيها بدون ما نغلقها

 السؤال الأول : يعنمد على حجم الرافعة المستخدمة : العقد الستاندر يحجز هامش لكل صفقة 1.200- 1.400 دولار اذا كانت الرافعة 1:100 ، أما إذا الرافعة 1:400 يكون الهامش المحجوز 300-400$ حسب الزوج ،  عموما رأس المال 5000 يمكن ان يتم فتح 6 عقود ستاندر تحجز 2400 دولار برافعة 1:400 ويبقى امام السعر 2600 دولار هامش متاح لإتاحة الفرصة للسعر للتحرك    ومايحدد حجم وعدد العقود المفتوحة  بشكل عام هو إدارة المخاطر المستخدمة ، كم المبلغ الذي ترغب بالمخاطرة به وتتقبل خسارته لا قدر الله وبناءا عليه تحدد عدد وحجم العقود المستخدمة ونصيحة رأس مال 5000 $ يفضل إستخدام عقود ميني وليس ستاندر ، 
السؤال الثاني : حجزالربح يكون بتقديم وقف الخسارة لحماية جزء من الأرباح مثلا الصفقة حققت 300 نقطة ربح يتم رفع وقف الخسارة أعلى نقطة الدخول ب100 نقطة لحجز هذه النسبة في حال عادت الصفقة وأغلقت ، لكن هذا لن يزيد رأس المال لأن الربح سوف يكون في خانة الإيكويتي  
حجز الربح لزيادة الرصيد يمكن ان يتم عن طريق إغلاق جزئي للعقود مثلا دخلت بثلاث عقود يتم إغلاق عقد والإستمرار بالعقدين الأخرين بالتالي ربح العقد الأول سوف يزيد رأس المال لأنه سينتقل من الإيكويتي الى البلانس

----------


## ALESSA

*عندي مشكلة غريبة 
هل هي عدم ثقة في التحليل أو قلة خبرة  
أشوووف باني استطيع أن أرسم على الشارت 
واحدد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة ومتى يرتفع اذا اخترق هالترند 
أو وقف عند هالدعم واستخدم الديفرجنس بشكل طيب  
ولكن رغم ذلك أجد كثيرا مايخالف السهم أو العملة 
تحليلي ..... 
أحترت في الطريقة السليمة للتطبيق 
أتمنى نصيحتك الغالية .*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *عندي مشكلة غريبة 
> هل هي عدم ثقة في التحليل أو قلة خبرة  
> أشوووف باني استطيع أن أرسم على الشارت 
> واحدد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة ومتى يرتفع اذا اخترق هالترند 
> أو وقف عند هالدعم واستخدم الديفرجنس بشكل طيب  
> ولكن رغم ذلك أجد كثيرا مايخالف السهم أو العملة 
> تحليلي ..... 
> أحترت في الطريقة السليمة للتطبيق 
> أتمنى نصيحتك الغالية .*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عدم الثقة بالتحليل ردة فعل طبيعية جدا بعد المرور بمرحلة خسارة كما حدث معك الفترة الماضية ، نفسيا اصبح لديك حاجز نفسي يصيبك بالتردد ، الحل هو تأخذ فترة راحة لمدة أسبوع على الأقل تبتعد تماما عن الأسواق والحركة وهذه الامور، خلال هذه الفترة تقوم بتصفية ذهنك وإعادة ترتيب أوراقك  
ثانيا : يجب أن تستخلص من التحليل خطوات او شروط واضحة لكل من ( الدخول بالصفقات - الخروج منها )  وتركز على تكرار ومتابعة هذه الشروط  خلال حركة السوق ،  مثلا : كسر الترند + تكون دايفرجنس هو شرط دخولك للصفقة ، وهكذا ... يمكنك مثلا الإطلاع على طرق العمل هذه جميعها تعتمد أساليب فنية للدخول :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134698.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t146710.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107972.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125592.html 
هذه الطرق أرشحها لك لأنها الأقرب للأدوات التي تفضلها في التحليل ( كسر الترند - الدايفرجنس - مستويات الدعم والمقاومة)  
طبعا من المفيد ان يكون لديك إلمام بالتحليل لتتمكن من فلترة الفرص المعروضة أمامك ،  
ثالثا : وضع خطة للمتاجرة (ركن أساسي ) يجب أن تضع لنفسك خطة شاملة تحتوي أوقات العمل المناسبة لك ، طريقة العمل الخاصة بك ، أهدافك للمدى القريب ، أهدافك للفترة القادمة ، خطوات الإعداد للتحليل / التداول وهكذا ، تجد موضوع شامل عنها هنا : https://forum.arabictrader.com/t143575.html 
رابعا : يجب أن تضع أمامك قاعدة أن الخسارة أو إختلاف توقعك جزء من المتاجرة لهذا دائما نضع وقف للخسارة ، لا يهمم ان تكون كل تحليلاتك صحيحة لكن المهم أن تكون نسبة أرباحك أعلى من الخسائر ،   
أتمنى أكون أفدتك  
موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو خليل

كيف انا ابيع عملة لا املكها كاليورو مع الدولار اي كيف بعمل sell  على اليورو و انا لا املكها وانا في حسابي دولارات فقط ؟؟ 
وايضا لو فرضنا انه اريد بيع اليورو مقابل الين مثلا وهكذا وانا حسابي بالدولار كما تعرفوا فكيف بيتم ذلك في برامج الشركات في عالم افوركس ؟؟ 
و ارجوووو الاجابة بالتفصيل ولو يوجد مواضيع اخرى ارجو وضعا ايضا لتعم الفائدة لي وللجميع   
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيف انا ابيع عملة لا املكها كاليورو مع الدولار اي كيف بعمل sell  على اليورو و انا لا املكها وانا في حسابي دولارات فقط ؟؟ 
> وايضا لو فرضنا انه اريد بيع اليورو مقابل الين مثلا وهكذا وانا حسابي بالدولار كما تعرفوا فكيف بيتم ذلك في برامج الشركات في عالم افوركس ؟؟ 
> و ارجوووو الاجابة بالتفصيل ولو يوجد مواضيع اخرى ارجو وضعا ايضا لتعم الفائدة لي وللجميع   
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا

 اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا : أرجو منك الإطلاع على الرابط التالي نظام التداول في أسواق المال 
ثانيا :عند بيع مثلا اليورو مقابل الين فإن هذا يعني أنك تشتري الين وتبيع اليورو ، كيف والحساب بالدولار ؟. 
يتم ذلك عن طريق تحويل قيمة الدولار بحسابك الى وحدات الين التي ترغب في شراءها   ، مثلا ترغب في  البيع بعقد ميني فإن هذا يعني أنه سيتم تحويل قيمة  10.000 وحدة ين من الدولار(حسابك )  الى الين (العملة التي ترغب في شراءها )  ،  منصة التداول مبرمجة بشكل ألى للقيام بهذه العملية عند بداية الصفقة وحجز الهامش المناسب حسب سعر العملة التي تم شراءها  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أبو خليل

> اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أولا : أرجو منك الإطلاع على الرابط التالي نظام التداول في أسواق المال 
> ثانيا :عند بيع مثلا اليورو مقابل الين فإن هذا يعني أنك تشتري الين وتبيع اليورو ، كيف والحساب بالدولار ؟. 
> يتم ذلك عن طريق تحويل قيمة الدولار بحسابك الى وحدات الين التي ترغب في شراءها   ، مثلا ترغب في  البيع بعقد ميني فإن هذا يعني أنه سيتم تحويل قيمة  10.000 وحدة ين من الدولار(حسابك )  الى الين (العملة التي ترغب في شراءها )  ،  منصة التداول مبرمجة بشكل ألى للقيام بهذه العملية عند بداية الصفقة وحجز الهامش المناسب حسب سعر العملة التي تم شراءها  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 طيب اخت رانيا وعندما ابيع اليورو مقابل الدولار كيف رح اشتري الدولار مع العلم انه عند البيع يكون بسعر البيع وهو سعرBid وانا *اصلا حسابي بالدولار* وعند اغلاق الصفقة يتم على سعر الشراء اي على سعر ask وعلى ذلك المثل يتم العمل على باقي العملات سواء مباشرة ام غير مباشرة او كروسات طبعا ؟؟ 
وشكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أبو خليل

ارجووووو الرد يا جماعة الخير ؟؟!!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> طيب اخت رانيا وعندما ابيع اليورو مقابل الدولار كيف رح اشتري الدولار مع العلم انه عند البيع يكون بسعر البيع وهو سعرBid وانا *اصلا حسابي بالدولار* وعند اغلاق الصفقة يتم على سعر الشراء اي على سعر ask وعلى ذلك المثل يتم العمل على باقي العملات سواء مباشرة ام غير مباشرة او كروسات طبعا ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااااااااااا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
حياك الله أخي أبو خليل 
لتقريب الصورة أكثر عندما تختار زوج للتداول مثلا اليورو دولار فأنت تتاجر على الفارق السعري لعملة اليورو مقابل الدولار مثلا السعر الحالي لزوج اليورو دولار هو 1.3000 فهذا يعني أن كل 1 يورو يساوي 1.3 دولار ، وكلما تغيرت هذه النسبة تغير سعر زوج سواء صعودا أو هبوطا 
 عندما تقرر  بيع زوج اليورو دولار فأنت هنا تتوقع  أن سعرصرف الدولار سوف يرتفع امام سعر صرف اليورو وبناءا عليه تقرر شراء وحدات أو عقود من الدولار محددة أمام اليورو حتى تستفيد من الفارق السعري عندما يضعف اليورو امام الدولار  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mohamed028

السلام عليكم ... 
عندي استفسار هل افكسول لا تقبل السكالبينغ ام ماذا ؟؟؟ بالرغم بقولهم انهم يدعمون السكالبينغ لكنني في حساب الديمو أرى عكس ذلك ؟؟؟  
فعندما تضع امر معلق مثلا على اليورو دولار بهدف اقل من 13 نقطة لا يقبل هذا الهدف و يجب ان يكون اكبر من هذا الرقم .. و كلما زاد السبريد زاد ذلك فمثلا على المجنون يجب أن لا يقل الأمر عن 18 نقطة ؟؟؟ و هكذا ...  
هل هو خلل من عندهم ام شروط في الشركة ... ( انا أتكلم على السكالبيغ في الأوامر المعلقة ان صحت العبارة و ليس الأوامر التي تفتح يدويا ) 
و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ... 
> عندي استفسار هل افكسول لا تقبل السكالبينغ ام ماذا ؟؟؟ بالرغم بقولهم انهم يدعمون السكالبينغ لكنني في حساب الديمو أرى عكس ذلك ؟؟؟  
> فعندما تضع امر معلق مثلا على اليورو دولار بهدف اقل من 13 نقطة لا يقبل هذا الهدف و يجب ان يكون اكبر من هذا الرقم .. و كلما زاد السبريد زاد ذلك فمثلا على المجنون يجب أن لا يقل الأمر عن 18 نقطة ؟؟؟ و هكذا ...  
> هل هو خلل من عندهم ام شروط في الشركة ... ( انا أتكلم على السكالبيغ في الأوامر المعلقة ان صحت العبارة و ليس الأوامر التي تفتح يدويا ) 
> و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم الشركة تضع شرط  إبتعاد الهدف عن نقطة الدخول تقريبا 10 نقاط + السبريد

----------


## ميرو البردان

السلام  عليكم جميعا...ارجو من يفهم مشكلتي يفهمني الحل...
انا عندي حساب ديمو في شركة IFC بس من الصباح ماتظهر لي تغيرات اسعار الازواج وكانها السوق اوف او مافي كونيكشن نت..يعني علامة الكروس الي بتكون قدام زوج العملة..لسة موجوده لحد الان...شنو ممكن يكون السبب...تسلمووووو كتير

----------


## أبو خليل

اللي قدرت افهمه انه انا ما عندي يورو ولكن اريد يورو لاقوم ببيعه في السوق ؟ 
فيقوم البرنامج او بالاحرى الشركة حسب الهامش عند الضفط على SELL باقراضي هذه اليوروهات وطبعا بدون فوائد ولا اي شيء يحسب عليا لانه (حساب اسلامي ) لاقوم ببيعها في السوق اي سوق الفوركس مباشرة وبنفس السعر ولنقل انه سعر بيع اليورو وقتها كان 1.3250 ... 
و بعدها انتظر لحين الهبوط الى 1.3200 مثلا واغلق الصفقة اي اني باغلاقها قمت بشراء اليوروهات اللي بيعتها اولا واقوم باعطاء الشركة القرض الحسن اي بدون فوائد عليه واحتفظ بالفرق وهو الربح وهو  
البيع من 1.3250 
الشراء من 1.3200  
الفرق هو 50 نقطة ولنقل انه صافي اي مخصوم السبريد منه ايضا والعقد ميني اي ابو 100 دولار يعني ربحي هو 50 دولار  
وطبعا ما ينطبق على اليورو ينطبق على باقي العملات اي اريد ان ابيع زوج المجنون فهل بذلك تقوم الشركة باقراضي الجنيه الاسترليني واقوم ببعها وبعد الهبوط اقوم باغلاق الصفقة يعني بذلك اخذت الجنيهات واقوم طبعا بارجاعها للشركة والفرق هو الربح ؟  
فارجو التعليق على ما سبق وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ميرو البردان

ابو خليل السلام عليكم...الله يحفظك يارب..بحسب علمي انا بعتقد انو المنصة مبرمجه على تنفيذ طلبك وهي تقوم بتوفير العمله التي تريد بعد تحويل مايعادلها من دولاراتك ومن ثم خصمها من دولاراتك مع مراعاة الليفرج طبعا...بس وبعد ماتنفذ امر البيع او الشراء للعملة ستكون هي فلوسك اشتريتها بدولاراتك ما يزيد عليها حال الربح او ماينقص منها حال الخسارة يتم تحويله مجددا بالاضافة لراس مال الصفقة واعادته اليك دولار مرة اخري...

----------


## ميرو البردان

اتمنى اي احد عندو اي معلومة عن سبب مشكلتي يوجهني...شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام  عليكم جميعا...ارجو من يفهم مشكلتي يفهمني الحل...
> انا عندي حساب ديمو في شركة IFC بس من الصباح ماتظهر لي تغيرات اسعار الازواج وكانها السوق اوف او مافي كونيكشن نت..يعني علامة الكروس الي بتكون قدام زوج العملة..لسة موجوده لحد الان...شنو ممكن يكون السبب...تسلمووووو كتير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السبب أخي الكريم أننا بفترة أجازات بسبب أعياد رأس السنة رجاء مراجعة هذا الموضوع :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t159802.html 
ملاحظة : الشركات بالرابط مختلفة لكن أغلب الشركات تنطبق عليها نفس الأجازات 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اللي قدرت افهمه انه انا ما عندي يورو ولكن اريد يورو لاقوم ببيعه في السوق ؟ 
> فيقوم البرنامج او بالاحرى الشركة حسب الهامش عند الضفط على SELL باقراضي هذه اليوروهات وطبعا بدون فوائد ولا اي شيء يحسب عليا لانه (حساب اسلامي ) لاقوم ببيعها في السوق اي سوق الفوركس مباشرة وبنفس السعر ولنقل انه سعر بيع اليورو وقتها كان 1.3250 ... 
> و بعدها انتظر لحين الهبوط الى 1.3200 مثلا واغلق الصفقة اي اني باغلاقها قمت بشراء اليوروهات اللي بيعتها اولا واقوم باعطاء الشركة القرض الحسن اي بدون فوائد عليه واحتفظ بالفرق وهو الربح وهو  
> البيع من 1.3250 
> الشراء من 1.3200  
> الفرق هو 50 نقطة ولنقل انه صافي اي مخصوم السبريد منه ايضا والعقد ميني اي ابو 100 دولار يعني ربحي هو 50 دولار  
> وطبعا ما ينطبق على اليورو ينطبق على باقي العملات اي اريد ان ابيع زوج المجنون فهل بذلك تقوم الشركة باقراضي الجنيه الاسترليني واقوم ببعها وبعد الهبوط اقوم باغلاق الصفقة يعني بذلك اخذت الجنيهات واقوم طبعا بارجاعها للشركة والفرق هو الربح ؟  
> فارجو التعليق على ما سبق وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 *نعم أخي أبو خليل ماتفضلت به صحيح بالنسبة لنظام الرافعة  ورفع الشركة مبلغ التداول بشكل  يضاعف حجم رأس المال حتى تتمكن من التداول بالسوق ، أضف الى ذلك انك عندما ترغب في  بيع اليورو يقوم البنك بتحويل حجم العقد أو المبلغ الذي ترغب في التداول به الى يورو و بيعه لصالحك والبقية كما تفضلت تماما *

----------


## ميرو البردان

شكرا اختي رانيا...مانعدمك يارب

----------


## dariooo

انا من مصر وقمت بتحويل  دولا ل حسابي في شركة ماركت عن طريق كارت 
المشتريات بتاعي ماستر كارد
هل في التحويل ده اي شبهة مالية 
ارجو الرد سريعا لاني قلق للغاية  
او اي مسالة قانونية من البنك

----------


## ميرو البردان

مع انو حتى يوم امس الاتنين يوم 31 اليوم كلو كان اوف بس يمكن الشركة كدا...انتظر لحد بكرة ان شاء الله..شكرا كتير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا من مصر وقمت بتحويل  دولا ل حسابي في شركة ماركت عن طريق كارت 
> المشتريات بتاعي ماستر كارد
> هل في التحويل ده اي شبهة مالية 
> ارجو الرد سريعا لاني قلق للغاية  
> او اي مسالة قانونية من البنك

 أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
لا يوجد أى قانون صريح يمنع او يجرم التداول بسوق الفوركس وتحويل الأموال للخارج ، لا تقلق من هذه النقطة ان شاء الله ، 
مايحدث في مصر مؤخرا بسبب نقص الإحتياطي الأجنبي بالتالي تم وضع قيود  على سحب أو تحويل الدولار ، 
على الرغم من انه أمر مستبعد وقد يحدث فقط للمبالغ الكبيرة  لكن لكى تطمئن حتى ولو حدث وتواصل معك البنك بخصوص التحويل كل ماعليك طباعة التعاقد بينك وبين الشركة التي فتحت بها حسابك وحولت إليها أو طباعة رسالة ترحيب الشركة بك بفتح الحساب كإثبات لجهة التحويل ، 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tsaheel

شكرا للاخوه الافاضل لفتح هذا الموضوع
عندي سؤال عن التيرلنغ ستوب
ما هو وكيف يستخدم ومتى وما هي ميزاته ... 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا للاخوه الافاضل لفتح هذا الموضوع
> عندي سؤال عن التيرلنغ ستوب
> ما هو وكيف يستخدم ومتى وما هي ميزاته ... 
> وشكرا جزيلا

 تفضل أخي الكريم ان شاء الله هذه المشاركة سوف تفيدك :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t159114.html#post2556427

----------


## اميرة المحمد

السلام عليكم  
كيف اقوم بضبط مستوى الرافعة المالية واجعلة الى 200 ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف اقوم بضبط مستوى الرافعة المالية واجعلة الى 200 ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماهو برنامج التداول المستخدم  ؟ حيث أن الطريقة تختلف من برنامج لأخر 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اميرة المحمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ماهو برنامج التداول المستخدم  ؟ حيث أن الطريقة تختلف من برنامج لأخر 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 برنامج ميتاتريدر فكسول

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> برنامج ميتاتريدر فكسول

 للأسف الميتاتردير يتطلب إرسال طلب للشركة للتغيير 
رجاء مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد التالي : [email protected] 
وان شاء الله يتم التغيير خلال ساعات  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alkaakaa

السلام عليكم
ماريكم بشركة ماركتيفيا وماهو تصنيفها (برأيكم) بين شركات الفوركس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> ماريكم بشركة ماركتيفيا وماهو تصنيفها (برأيكم) بين شركات الفوركس

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشركة أصبحت تحمل الأن إسم Aega  
تقييمي الشخصي أنها جيدة للحسابات المتناهية الصغر نتحدث عن مادون 100$ لمن يرغب في إختبار تجربة التداول الفعلي بالسوق ، لكن أكثر من ذلك لا أنصح بها هناك شركات أفضل منها مثل إنستافوركس ، WWM  وهكذا .. 
للمزيد من المعلومات وتجارب فعلية من عملاء للشركة / هـــنـــا

----------


## اميرة المحمد

السلام عليكم  
اريد اعرف حالة السوق بالاسبوع القادم هل مستقر ام دخولة فيه مخاطرة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> اريد اعرف حالة السوق بالاسبوع القادم هل مستقر ام دخولة فيه مخاطرة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أختي الكريمة 
الأاسبوع القادم به يومين حافلين وهما الأربعاء أخبار الفائدة الأمريكية والنيوزلندية  
والجمعة : البطالة والتغير في الوظائف الغير زراعية   
هذه الأخبار عادة ماتتسبب في الـتأثير على حركة السوق وينصح بهذا التوقيت إما البقاء خارج السوق أو تأمين الصفقات المفتوحة سلفا ، 
للإطلاع على أبرز مواعيد ونتائج الأخبار : مفكرة المتداول العربي الإقتصادية

----------


## Mubarak15

السلام عليكم 
أنا جديد على السوق واسمحي لي لو كانت أسئلتي بدائية جدا  :Regular Smile:   
1/ هل من مصلحتي كمشتري للزوج ارتفاع الطلب أم ارتفاع العرض أم الاثنين معا ؟
لأنني أراها تحمر وتخضر أمامي ولا أدري علي أساس يتم ذلك 
2/ كيف أستطيع حساب الربح أو الخسارة ؟  
ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما ..!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا جديد على السوق واسمحي لي لو كانت أسئلتي بدائية جدا   
> 1/ هل من مصلحتي كمشتري للزوج ارتفاع الطلب أم ارتفاع العرض أم الاثنين معا ؟
> لأنني أراها تحمر وتخضر أمامي ولا أدري علي أساس يتم ذلك 
> 2/ كيف أستطيع حساب الربح أو الخسارة ؟  
> ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما ..!

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع إستفساراتك وولايهمك مهما كانت بسيطة  
- عندما يزيد الطلب يرتفع ثمن العملة ، عندما يزيد المعروض ينخفض الثمن بالتالي مصلحة المشتري أن يزيد الطلب  
- الربح أو الخسارة يكون من الفارق السعري لسعر الشراء مثلا تم الشراء على سعر 1.3200 وإرتفع الزوج الى 1.3300 هذا يعني أنك ربحت 100 نقطة = 100$ إذا كان حجم العقد المستخدم ميني ، ماذا لو إنخفض الى 1.3100 ؟ هذا يعني أن هناك خسارة 100 نقطة = 100$ لعقد ميني ، 
بما أنك مبتدىء أنصحك بهذا الموضوع سوف يمنحك فكرة عامة عن ألية عمل السوق وكيفية حساب الربح والعقود وهكذا ،  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76911.html 
وبعد أن تنتهي من الأساسيات أنصحك بهذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
وأى إستفسار رجاءا لا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Mubarak15

يعطيك العافية اختي رانيا 
انا فتحت حساب حقيقي وتداولت مع شركة xforex
حتى الآن مرتاح معهم .. موقعهم سهل واعطوني بونص ٤٠٪ 
هل لديك ملاحظات عن تلك الشركة أو تعرفين عنها شيئا ؟

----------


## tulkaremillar

*تحياتي لك اخي الكريم 
وساجيب على سؤالك بعد إذن الاخت العزيزه رانيا 
اولا لا تستمع لتوصياتهم حتى ولو كانت صحيحه وتاجر بعلمك ومعرفتك لان الفخ سيأتي بعد ربحك ورؤيتهم انك تكسب ..... ولا تحاول الرد على تيلفوناتهم ابدا ابدا الا اذا كانت عندك مشكله فنيه لأن الاتصالات تبدأ منهم عندما يشاهدوك فعال في هذا المجال 
والاهم من هذا اسأل هل هم معترف بهم تحت قائمه الشركات المحترمه آم لا لان مقرهم قبرص وحاول ان تسحب ارباحك وترى هل هم مصداقيون ام لا 
والاهم من هذا ليس البونوص وانما الشروط على البونص وهل لك الحق بسحبه ام لا 
وكان لك من الافضل ان تنتسب الى شركه تحت رعايه المنتدى العربي لانه لو صارت معك مشكله يساعدوك ويقومون بالواجب على اكمل وجه وتجربتي مع المنتدى ممتازه والحق يقال         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mubarak15
					  يعطيك العافية اختي رانيا 
انا فتحت حساب حقيقي وتداولت مع شركة xforex
حتى الآن مرتاح معهم .. موقعهم سهل واعطوني بونص ٤٠٪ 
هل لديك ملاحظات عن تلك الشركة أو تعرفين عنها شيئا ؟  *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يعطيك العافية اختي رانيا 
> انا فتحت حساب حقيقي وتداولت مع شركة xforex
> حتى الآن مرتاح معهم .. موقعهم سهل واعطوني بونص ٤٠٪ 
> هل لديك ملاحظات عن تلك الشركة أو تعرفين عنها شيئا ؟

 حياك الله أخي مبارك 
أتمنى هذا الرابط يفيدك  من تجارب عملاء مع الشركة ، مع الأخذ بالإعتبار ما تفضل به أخي الكريم Tulkaemillar 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Mubarak15

أشكركم جميعا على تعاونكم 
الآراء في الرابط المطروح اعلاه منقسمة بين ممتعض ومسرور وأنا اتبعت حوالي 4 توصيات منهم وكانت جميعها ايجابية ولكن جاءتني منهم توصية كارثية كادت أن تقفل الصفقة آليا وتخسرني كل الرصيد وهي شراء اليورو وبيع الاسترالي حيث انخفض 100 نقطة ..! 
أتوقع بأنني سأفتح حساب مع شركة تحت رعاية المنتدى أما اكس فوركس فبعد التداول لديهم بقيمة 4 مليون والحصول على البونص بإذن الله سأسحب رصيدي وأتركهم

----------


## Mubarak15

يتبع 
ألقيت نظرة على الشركات الثلاث وقرأت مميزاتها وأود أن أسأل عن الفارق النقطي لدى كلا منها وهل يتغير وكيف ؟
مع اكس فوركس كان الفارق 5 نقاط ثم بعد عملية إيداع 1000 دولار خفضوه إلى ثلاث نقاط وأفادوني عن إمكانية تنزيله إلى أبعد من ذلك
* يهمني شركة لها تطبيق على الآيباد لكني لا أعلم هل الأفضل والأسرع استخدام التطبيق أم استخدام الموقع نفسه من خلال المتصفح 
* المنصة .. هل المنصة تعني برنامج أستطيع التداول من خلاله بغض النظر عن الشركة التي أتعامل معها أم ماذا ؟ 
لكم جزيل الشكر مقدما

----------


## tulkaremillar

*اخي الكريم انا جربتهم وكانت اول تجربه لي مع الفوركس معهم في عام 2009 وهكذا حصل معي وأنا نبهتك في المشاركه السابقه لاني اعرفهم جيدا وحتى يقولوا لك مثلا ان الرافعه 1 الى 400 وكان في فترتها اقل عقد تفتحه بقيمه 5 دولار حقيقيه ولا اعلم هل هو تغير ام لا، يعني الهامش مثلا يكون من المفروض انه اذا تمرجن الحساب يبقى الهامش من حسابك وهو بقيمه 170 دولار على عمله اليورو مقابل الدولار من قيمه ال 1000 اذا كان حسابك 1000 ولكن فجأه الهامش يصفر ،،، ومن فترتها حتى لم يتسنى لي سحب اموالي واشتركت عن طريق المنتدى مع السوليوشين وتعلمت الفوركس وبالذات الكلاسيكي على يد الاخت رانيا بالتعاون فقط مع الشموع وألوانها وابتعدت عن المؤشرات التي لاتسمن ولا تغني من جوع .... والكلاسيكي يتضمن القنوات وغيرها ولكنك اذا قرأت الكلاسيكي تعرف ما هو المقصود به 
وابتعد عن التوصيات وحلل بنفسك وقيس المثال علي انا اولا ،،، لو عندي توصيه رابحه لتاجرت بها انا اولا لحسابي الخاص قبل غيري ،، ولكن عدم ثقه بائع التوصيه في نفسه وخوفا على حسابه تجعله يستخدمها مع الاخرين لانه ليس راعي لذلك المال 
وتحياتي لك واتمنى ان لا اكون ضايقت على الاخت رانيا والجواب على اسئلتك في موضوعها 
اخوكم محمد من طولكرم        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mubarak15
					  أشكركم جميعا على تعاونكم 
الآراء في الرابط المطروح اعلاه منقسمة بين ممتعض ومسرور وأنا اتبعت حوالي 4 توصيات منهم وكانت جميعها ايجابية ولكن جاءتني منهم توصية كارثية كادت أن تقفل الصفقة آليا وتخسرني كل الرصيد وهي شراء اليورو وبيع الاسترالي حيث انخفض 100 نقطة ..! 
أتوقع بأنني سأفتح حساب مع شركة تحت رعاية المنتدى أما اكس فوركس فبعد التداول لديهم بقيمة 4 مليون والحصول على البونص بإذن الله سأسحب رصيدي وأتركهم  *

----------


## Mubarak15

فعلا اخوي محمد الهامش يبدأ بالنزول وعندما يصل إلى 0.05% تقفل جميع الصفقات ماليا بمعنى أنه يسحب رصيدك كاملا مقابل خسارة الصفقة
وقد وصل معي الهامش إلى 0.19% ثم حضرت رحمة ربنا سبحانه وتعالى فتراجع الزوج وبدأ الهامش بالارتفاع .. 
أين أستطيع تعلم الكلاسيكي ؟ 
أتمنى اذا كانت لديك فكرة عن الفارق النقطي في كل شركة إفادتي به .. وشكرا

----------


## tulkaremillar

*اخي بالنسبه للفوركس ليس فارق النقاط وانما تتعلم اتجاه العمله حتى تعرف ان تتاجر وتسير باتجاه صفقتك وبالنسبه للكلاسيكي 
ستجده بالمشاركات السابقه التي بعثتها لك الاخت رانيا وشرحها مبسط جدا جدا وتفهمه بكل بساطه وهذا احد مواضيعها المهمه الذي تبعثه هي لكل شخص مبتدئ        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mubarak15
					  فعلا اخوي محمد الهامش يبدأ بالنزول وعندما يصل إلى 0.05% تقفل جميع الصفقات ماليا بمعنى أنه يسحب رصيدك كاملا مقابل خسارة الصفقة
وقد وصل معي الهامش إلى 0.19% ثم حضرت رحمة ربنا سبحانه وتعالى فتراجع الزوج وبدأ الهامش بالارتفاع .. 
أين أستطيع تعلم الكلاسيكي ؟ 
أتمنى اذا كانت لديك فكرة عن الفارق النقطي في كل شركة إفادتي به .. وشكرا  *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يتبع 
> ألقيت نظرة على الشركات الثلاث وقرأت مميزاتها وأود أن أسأل عن الفارق النقطي لدى كلا منها وهل يتغير وكيف ؟
> مع اكس فوركس كان الفارق 5 نقاط ثم بعد عملية إيداع 1000 دولار خفضوه إلى ثلاث نقاط وأفادوني عن إمكانية تنزيله إلى أبعد من ذلك
> * يهمني شركة لها تطبيق على الآيباد لكني لا أعلم هل الأفضل والأسرع استخدام التطبيق أم استخدام الموقع نفسه من خلال المتصفح 
> * المنصة .. هل المنصة تعني برنامج أستطيع التداول من خلاله بغض النظر عن الشركة التي أتعامل معها أم ماذا ؟ 
> لكم جزيل الشكر مقدما

 -  الشركات الثلاث تقدم  نظام  الفارق السعري (السبريد) ثابت وغير مرتبط بحجم الإيداع ،   للإطلاع عليه /  شركة FXSOL 
شركة WWM   FXCM UK 
- بخصوص الأي باد الشركات الثلاث تدعم التداول من خلال الأى باد  
-المنصة هى برنامج التداول ، كل شركة لها برنامج خاص بها ولا يوجد منصة تصلح لجميع الشركات  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *واتمنى ان لا اكون ضايقت على الاخت رانيا والجواب على اسئلتك في موضوعها 
> اخوكم محمد من طولكرم *

 بالعكس أخي محمد مشاركتك وإهتمامك بالإفادة والمساعدة  محل تقدير  
جزاك الله خيرا ، 
وهذا رابط الموضوع الذي تفضلت بالإشارة إليه الخاص بالكلاسيكي :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اميرة المحمد

السلام عليكم  
اردت معرفة طريقة سحب المال من شركة فكسول وهل اضع رقم البطاقة العادية ام الفيزا ؟  
لان لدي مشكلتي بالفيزا الي حولت فيها المبلغ ولم يظهر لها تجديد من شهر وقد يستغرق الوقت 10 ايام  
وكم تستغرق العملية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> اردت معرفة طريقة سحب المال من شركة فكسول وهل اضع رقم البطاقة العادية ام الفيزا ؟  
> لان لدي مشكلتي بالفيزا الي حولت فيها المبلغ ولم يظهر لها تجديد من شهر وقد يستغرق الوقت 10 ايام  
> وكم تستغرق العملية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- يتم السحب عن طريق تقديم طلب إلى الشركة يمكنك تحميل الطلب من هــــنـــا FXSOL UK 
- يتم السحب على نفس الفيزا التى تم الايداع بها وليس اى فيزا اخرى  
- للمزيد من المعلومات رجاء مراسلة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي  على البريد التالي/ [email protected]

----------


## ديلوت

:No3:  اللام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حبايبي والله مادخلت هلمنتدى الا من سمعته الطيبه والعطرة وروح الاخوة اللي فيه اولا 
ثانيا انا قمت بالايداع بشركة XFORX ووعدوني ببونص وعليها مدير حساب شخصي 
ضروفي صعبة والطمع شين وقررت ان ايدع لهم 500 دولار فقط  كانوا متواصلين معي يوميا  حتى قمت بالايداع وبعد الايداع اتت الطامه فبالعربي سحبوا علي ولاعاد يتواصل معي الا شخص يسال عن المستندات التي ارسلتها له مليون مره وهو يكرر يوميا لم تصل لم تصل حتى شككني في مخططهم . 
المهم الان انا متورط معهم ووالله مادخلت معهم الا اي افكر انهم هم الشركة الوحيدة التي تدير هذا المجال . 
الا كيف اتخلص منهم واخرج لمنصات وشركات مضمونه وماهي الشركات المضمونه . 
ساعدوووووووني . دخيلكم  :Emoticon1:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اللام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> حبايبي والله مادخلت هلمنتدى الا من سمعته الطيبه والعطرة وروح الاخوة اللي فيه اولا 
> ثانيا انا قمت بالايداع بشركة XFORX ووعدوني ببونص وعليها مدير حساب شخصي 
> ضروفي صعبة والطمع شين وقررت ان ايدع لهم 500 دولار فقط  كانوا متواصلين معي يوميا  حتى قمت بالايداع وبعد الايداع اتت الطامه فبالعربي سحبوا علي ولاعاد يتواصل معي الا شخص يسال عن المستندات التي ارسلتها له مليون مره وهو يكرر يوميا لم تصل لم تصل حتى شككني في مخططهم . 
> المهم الان انا متورط معهم ووالله مادخلت معهم الا اي افكر انهم هم الشركة الوحيدة التي تدير هذا المجال . 
> الا كيف اتخلص منهم واخرج لمنصات وشركات مضمونه وماهي الشركات المضمونه . 
> ساعدوووووووني . دخيلكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم في المتداول العربي  
كنت أتمنى أن تكون أول مشاركاتك معنا إستفسار عن هذه الشركة قبل التسجيل والإيداع فيها حتى يتم تحذيرك قبل التورط معهم  
بشكل عام ماحدث معك هو من الأمور المعتادة لدى الشركة وأبرز الحلول هى أن تقوم بالتواصل معهم وتبلغهم انك سوف تبلغ عنهم بالجهات الرقابية المسجلين فيها والمعلنة على موقعهم وأنك ستبدأ في التدوين في جميع مواقع التقييم العالمية والعربية على  حد سواء وسوف ترفق الوثائق لديك اذا لم يتم رد أموالك مرة أخرى ،  
ونصيحة لا تأخذ بأى توصية تقدمها الشركة لأن من تجارب العملاء السابقين اغلب التوصيات خاسرة  
هذه بعض موضوعات سابقة تتحدث عن الشركة بالمنتدى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t148251.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t110812.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t108309.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107357.html

----------


## Mubarak15

سؤال 
وش يعني tp1 و tp2 ؟ 
انا اعرف انه أخذ الفائدة بس شلون تجي اثنين وكيف طريقتها ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال 
> وش يعني tp1 و tp2 ؟ 
> انا اعرف انه أخذ الفائدة بس شلون تجي اثنين وكيف طريقتها ؟

 
المقصود بها تقسيم الاهداف الى أول وثاني والفائدة منها هى حجز ربح مبكر عن طريق جنى الأرباح عند أول عائق سعري يواجه الصفقة (مستوى مقاومة /دعم ) أو في بعض الأحيان يكون الهدف الأول نفس حجم وقف  الخسارة ،  
الهدف الثاني يكون ابعد قليلا لتحقيق أقصى ربح ممكن من الصفقة وطريقته مثلا دخلت بناءا على نموذج سعري مثلا رأس وكتفين هدفه 100 نقطة ، ولديك منطقة دعم على بعد 40 نقطة 
سوف تقوم بتحديد الهدف الأول :+40 ، والهدف الثاني +100  
أتمنى أكون وفقت في الإيضاح

----------


## Mubarak15

معلش باتعبك معاي مافهمت 
الحين لو فتحت صفقة شراء الدولار مقابل اليورو مثلا
حطيت هدف أول وثاني .. لما يوصل الهدف الأول وش راح يصير بالضبط ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> معلش باتعبك معاي مافهمت 
> الحين لو فتحت صفقة شراء الدولار مقابل اليورو مثلا
> حطيت هدف أول وثاني .. لما يوصل الهدف الأول وش راح يصير بالضبط ؟

 ولايهمك بالعكس ، نتناقش ان شاء الله الى ان تضح الأمور  
مثلا حضرتك لديك صفقة شراء يورو دولار بعدد 2 عقد ميني  
الهدف الأول عندما يصل اليه السعر يتم إغلاق العقد الأول ، وتستمر الصفقة بعقد واحد بهدف 2 ووقف عند نقطة الدخول  
مثلا لو صفقة الشراء تمت بعقد واحد فقط  
عندما يصل السعر الى الهدف الأول يتم وضع وقف الخسارة عند نقطة التعادل ومطاردة الربح حتى يصل الى الهدف الثاني ويمكن الخروج بالهدف الأول فقط لكن الأفضل ان يتم الإستمرار اذا وجدت ان السعر مازال يسير بصالحك حتى تحصل على أكبر قدر من الربح

----------


## Mubarak15

في الحالة الأولى فهمت بأنه يمكن فتح صفقة مكونة من عقدين وهذا مالم أعرفه من قبل 
في الحالة الثانية فهمت بأنه في حال الوصول للهدف الأول يتحول من هدف تحقيق ربح إلى وقف خسارة مع إمكانية إغلاق الصفقة في أي وقت أو الذهاب للهدف الثاني 
ولا شرايك اختي ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> في الحالة الأولى فهمت بأنه يمكن فتح صفقة مكونة من عقدين وهذا مالم أعرفه من قبل 
> في الحالة الثانية فهمت بأنه في حال الوصول للهدف الأول يتحول من هدف تحقيق ربح إلى وقف خسارة مع إمكانية إغلاق الصفقة في أي وقت أو الذهاب للهدف الثاني 
> ولا شرايك اختي ؟

 جميع ماتفضلت به صحيح فيما عدا هذه النقطة : 
حال الوصول للهدف الأول يتحول من هدف تحقيق ربح إلى وقف خسارة 
سوف أوضحها بالأرقام : 
لدينا عقد شراء لليورو دولار مثلا من سعر 1.3100    ، هدف أول 1.3150 وهدف ثاني 1.3250 ، وقف الخسارة 1.3050  
عندما تسير الصفقة بصالحنا وتحقق الهدف الأول ويصبح السعر الحالي 1.3150 يتم تعديل مكان وقف الخسارة بدلا من 1.3050 يصبح نفس سعر الدخول 1.3100  ، ونترك الصفقة إما تحقق الهدف الثاني 1.3250 أو في حال تراجع السعر تغلق على تعادل لن تخسر ولن تربح ، 
فائدة هذه الطريقة تأمين الصفقة مبكرا ضد أى إنعكاس والإستمرار للحصول أقصى ربح ممكن حتى تحقيق الهدف الثاني ، طبعا مع الحفاظ بحقك في إغلاقها بأى وقت بشكل يدوي إذا وجدت ان السعر سوف ينعكس  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## romarag2

مساء الخير1
 انا مبتدى فى سوق الفوركس وهادخل السوق بمبلغ 500 دولار 
 وحاليا باتدرب على الديمو
 وانا عايز استراتيجية تكون سهلة على موشر الموفمبيك وتكون مضمونة بحيث اكسب من التقاطعات علشان المبلغ الى هادخل بية قليل
 واكون عاجز عن الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مساء الخير1
>  انا مبتدى فى سوق الفوركس وهادخل السوق بمبلغ 500 دولار 
>  وحاليا باتدرب على الديمو
>  وانا عايز استراتيجية تكون سهلة على موشر الموفمبيك وتكون مضمونة بحيث اكسب من التقاطعات علشان المبلغ الى هادخل بية قليل
>  واكون عاجز عن الشكر

 مساء النور  
أهلا وسهلا بك معنا بالمتداول العربي  
- مبدئيا قاعدة عامة يجب أن تضعها ببالك لايوجد طريقة عمل مضمونة جميع طرق العمل معرضة لأوقات خسارة كما أوقات الربح ، الفارق بين المتاجر الناجح الذي يحقق ربح والذي لايحقق يعود للإدارة الناجحة للصفقات والإلتزام بخطة متاجرة  تعزز من فرص النجاح وتحقيق الأرباح وفي هذا الشأن تفضل هذه الموضوعات تهمك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t143575.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t151958.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t151181.html  
أما بالنسبة لطرق العمل تفضل هذه المجموعة من الورش القوية النشطة حاليا في المنتدى بعضها يستخدم الموفينج وبعضها يعتمد أدوات أخرى أنصحك بالإطلاع عليها وقمت بإستبعاد اى طريقة عمل لا تعتمد وقف خسارة واضح لأنها غير مناسبة بالنسبة للمبتدىء وبشكل شخصي حتى بعد مرور 6 سنوات بالسوق لا أتداول بدون وقف خسارة أبدا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t162372.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t162259.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t86431.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html  أيضا هذا رابط قسم أرشيف الإستراتيجيات وطرق العمل   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f15.html   
- أهم شىء إستمر في التجربة على الديمو ولا تنتقل أبدا للحقيقي إلا في حال قدرتك على تحقيق نتائج إيجابية على طريقة واحدة ل30 صفقة متتالية على الأقل ، لا أقول ربح كبير لكن نتيجة إيجابية  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## خلدون1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام عندما احذف الميتاتريدر وانزله من جديد ياتي بنفس البيانات والقوالب والمؤشرات السابقة اي انه لم يحذف من الجذور .. فهل اجد طريقة احذف الميتاتريدر من الجذور بدون ان افرمت الجهاز ,, وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني الكرام عندما احذف الميتاتريدر وانزله من جديد ياتي بنفس البيانات والقوالب والمؤشرات السابقة اي انه لم يحذف من الجذور .. فهل اجد طريقة احذف الميتاتريدر من الجذور بدون ان افرمت الجهاز ,, وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي خلدون 
تحتاج لحل هذه المشكلة الى برنامج يعمل على إزالة البرامج المثبتة من جذورها  
أتمنى هذا البرنامج يفيد Revo  
التعريف بالبرنامج المرفق   *البرنامج المتميز في مسح وإزالة البرامج  والملفات الغير مرغوبة ويتميز  البرنامج بإدارة شاملة لبرامج بدء التشغيل  وإدارة أداوت وخدمات ويندوز  وتنظيف شامل للمتصفح والمحفوظات والملفات  المؤقتة وغيرها ، ويأتي البرنامج  بإضافة خاصية جديدة وهي إمكانية حذف  الملفات نهائيا ولا يمكن استرجاعها حتى  مع استخدام برامج استعادة الملفات  الشهيرة. برنامج فعلا رائع لازالة  البرامج و كما يحتوي على العديد من  الأدوات لايقاف عمل ومسح البرامج  المنصبة على الكومبيوتر. كما يحتوي  البرنامج على أدوات لتحديد البرامج التي  تبدء مع بدء الكومبيوتر و منظف  للمتصفح و لبرامج الأوفيس و لازالة الملفات  بطريقة لا يمكن استعادنها أبدأ *

----------


## خلدون1

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا أخي خلدون 
> تحتاج لحل هذه المشكلة الى برنامج يعمل على إزالة البرامج المثبتة من جذورها  
> أتمنى هذا البرنامج يفيد Revo  
> التعريف بالبرنامج المرفق   *البرنامج المتميز في مسح وإزالة البرامج  والملفات الغير مرغوبة ويتميز  البرنامج بإدارة شاملة لبرامج بدء التشغيل  وإدارة أداوت وخدمات ويندوز  وتنظيف شامل للمتصفح والمحفوظات والملفات  المؤقتة وغيرها ، ويأتي البرنامج  بإضافة خاصية جديدة وهي إمكانية حذف  الملفات نهائيا ولا يمكن استرجاعها حتى  مع استخدام برامج استعادة الملفات  الشهيرة. برنامج فعلا رائع لازالة  البرامج و كما يحتوي على العديد من  الأدوات لايقاف عمل ومسح البرامج  المنصبة على الكومبيوتر. كما يحتوي  البرنامج على أدوات لتحديد البرامج التي  تبدء مع بدء الكومبيوتر و منظف  للمتصفح و لبرامج الأوفيس و لازالة الملفات  بطريقة لا يمكن استعادنها أبدأ *

 شكرا اختي رانيا فعلا برنامج رهييييييب جدا وقضى على المشكلة من الجذور وانصح الجميع به 
جزاك الله الف خير يارب

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اختي رانيا فعلا برنامج رهييييييب جدا وقضى على المشكلة من الجذور وانصح الجميع به 
> جزاك الله الف خير يارب

 جزانا الله وإياكم إن شاء الله

----------


## saidsweety

سؤال عن استراتيجية هدفها اربعة اضعاف  الستوب لوس لها ( غير الكلاسيكي )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lebleu

السلام عليكم،
ماذا يتوجب علي فعله لفتح ورشة هدفها طرح استراتيجية ومحاولة تطويرها
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## tarekmohamed1

السلام عليكم
أخوكم طارق من تونس
 مشكلتي هو كيفية تمويل الحساب لدى الشركة  لأن بلدنا تونس تمنع تحويل الأموال إلى الخارج
فهل من حل؟؟؟
أرجو من إخواننا العرب ومن التونسيين من وجد حلا لهذا المشكل أن يقدم لي الحل
ولكم جزيل الشكر فوالله أن  تبعث كثيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال عن استراتيجية هدفها اربعة اضعاف  الستوب لوس لها ( غير الكلاسيكي )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
لايوجد طريقة بشكل أساسي وصريح  تمنحك ريوارد 4 لريسك 1 ، لكن يمكنك تحقيق ذلك عن طريق مطاردتك للربح بعد أن تحصل على الهدف الاساسي للطريقة والذي يكون غالبا نفس حجم وقف الخسارة حيث تقوم بتأمين صفقتك وحجز جزء من الربح والعمل على مطاردة السعر أدنى كل دعم عند الشراء ، واعلى كل مقاومة عند البيع  ،    
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم،
> ماذا يتوجب علي فعله لفتح ورشة هدفها طرح استراتيجية ومحاولة تطويرها
> بارك الله فيكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
يمكنك إنشاء موضوع جديد في القسم العام وإضافة مالديك والمناقشة مع الأعضاء في التطوير المناسب للطريقة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/newth...=newthread&f=4

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> أخوكم طارق من تونس
>  مشكلتي هو كيفية تمويل الحساب لدى الشركة  لأن بلدنا تونس تمنع تحويل الأموال إلى الخارج
> فهل من حل؟؟؟
> أرجو من إخواننا العرب ومن التونسيين من وجد حلا لهذا المشكل أن يقدم لي الحل
> ولكم جزيل الشكر فوالله أن  تبعث كثيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي طارق 
إن شاء الله الإخوة من تونس ودول المغرب يفيدونك أكثر لهذا استأذنك في نقل الإستفسار للقسم العام   
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## اميرة المحمد

السلام عليكم  
صادفتني مشكلة هذه اول مرة اجرب اسحب مبلغ عن طريق حسابي وحولت المال للشركة عن طريق فيزا من نوع prepaid visa وعندما قدمت طلبت تحويل لم يصل المبلغ فعندما هاتفت البنك قالو ان الفيزا لا تستقبل فقط تسحب ويمكن ان استقبل بحسابي العادي للبنك وهاتفت البنك كي يرجعو المبلغ للشركة نفسها وقالو ان تم الرفض فسيرجع وللان المبلغ لم يرجع  
وعندما راسلت الدعم الفني ارسلو لي كلام لم افهمه مع استفساري لاكثر من مرة  
وكان هذا الرد واتمنى تفسيرة لاني لم افهمه بالصورة الصحيحة   حتى يتم السحب بالتحويل البنكى يجب ان يمر 30 يوم على اخر عملية ايداع بالفيزا ,
ويتم التحويل الى رقم الحساب الذى قمتم بكتابته فى طلب السحب المرفق لكم . 
ماهي اخر عملية ايداع ؟؟ هل المقصود الطلب الذي ارسلته للشركة ؟  
وهل استطيع ان ارسل طلب بالاسبوع القادم للسحب عن طريق بطاقة اخرى تستقبل التحويل ؟  
واسفه لهذه الاسأله هذه المرة الاولى تصادفني مشكلة من هذا النوع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> صادفتني مشكلة هذه اول مرة اجرب اسحب مبلغ عن طريق حسابي وحولت المال للشركة عن طريق فيزا من نوع prepaid visa وعندما قدمت طلبت تحويل لم يصل المبلغ فعندما هاتفت البنك قالو ان الفيزا لا تستقبل فقط تسحب ويمكن ان استقبل بحسابي العادي للبنك وهاتفت البنك كي يرجعو المبلغ للشركة نفسها وقالو ان تم الرفض فسيرجع وللان المبلغ لم يرجع  
> وعندما راسلت الدعم الفني ارسلو لي كلام لم افهمه مع استفساري لاكثر من مرة  
> وكان هذا الرد واتمنى تفسيرة لاني لم افهمه بالصورة الصحيحة   حتى يتم السحب بالتحويل البنكى يجب ان يمر 30 يوم على اخر عملية ايداع بالفيزا ,
> ويتم التحويل الى رقم الحساب الذى قمتم بكتابته فى طلب السحب المرفق لكم . 
> ماهي اخر عملية ايداع ؟؟ هل المقصود الطلب الذي ارسلته للشركة ؟  
> وهل استطيع ان ارسل طلب بالاسبوع القادم للسحب عن طريق بطاقة اخرى تستقبل التحويل ؟  
> واسفه لهذه الاسأله هذه المرة الاولى تصادفني مشكلة من هذا النوع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أختي الكريمة 
أخر عملية إيداع المقصود بها عملية الإيداع بواسطة الفيزا التي قمتي بها يجب أن يمر عليها 30 يوم حتى تتمكني من السحب عن طريق التحويل البنكي  
حسب علمي لا يمكن السحب على بطاقة أخرى غير التي تم الإيداع بها لكن يمكن السحب على حساب بنكي بنفس إسمك ، 
أنصحك أن تستفسري بخصوص السحب ببطاقة أخرى من خدمة عملاء الشركة نفسها ، 
لاداعي للقلق ماحدث معك أمر طبيعي ومتعارف عليه عند الإيداع بالفيزا المسبوقة الدفع لا يمكن السحب عليها مرة أخرى، 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## NASSER999

السلام عليكم  
اريد السؤال عن شركة وساطه اسمها امانه كابيتال؟ 
هل احد استخدم هذه الشركه من قبل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> اريد السؤال عن شركة وساطه اسمها امانه كابيتال؟ 
> هل احد استخدم هذه الشركه من قبل

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم نقل الإستفسار للقسم العام حتى يتمكن من تعامل مع الشركة من إفادتك عنها  رابط الموضوع : https://forum.arabictrader.com/t165315.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ALESSA

*كيف أضع أمر معلق بالشراء أو البيع لوسمحتي*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *كيف أضع أمر معلق بالشراء أو البيع لوسمحتي*

 ماهى المنصة المستخدمة ؟

----------


## ALESSA

> ماهى المنصة المستخدمة ؟

 ورلد وايد ماركت ميتاتريدر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ورلد وايد ماركت ميتاتريدر

 عن طريق الضغط على F9  
تظهر هذه النافذة الخاصة بإضافة أمر جديد   
الرقم 7 / إختر Pending Order 
لمعرفة نوع الأمر الصحيح Stop  أو Limit  يتم الإطلاع على الرابط التالي أنواع الأوامر

----------


## اميرة المحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ربطت حسابي بموقع زولو تريد وحصلت خلال شهر ونصف ربح عالي ولكن فجأة بدأت ارى صفقاتي تغلق من نفسها والشخص الذي اتبعه لم يغلقها وللاسف خسرت كل ربحي تقريبا ١٥ الف وكان المزود يخرج دايما بصفقات رابحة وعندما حادثت الدعم لم اقتنع بكلامهم ابدا حيث قالو ان الميتاتريدر اصدر تحديث وقد لا يكون هذا السبب لكن الصفقات فعالة عند المزود ولم يغلقها وبدأ الامر يتكرر اكثر من مرة واصبح هالشي رعب وكنت اتحسر عندما الزود يربح صفقات عاليه  تصل للضعف وعندي تقفل بخسارات عالية  تصل الصفقة الواحده لالفين دولار فما هو السبب وراء ذلك هل الخلل من الموقع علما انه تكرر هالامر من ٣ اسابيع هل الخلل من الموقع ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> ربطت حسابي بموقع زولو تريد وحصلت خلال شهر ونصف ربح عالي ولكن فجأة بدأت ارى صفقاتي تغلق من نفسها والشخص الذي اتبعه لم يغلقها وللاسف خسرت كل ربحي تقريبا ١٥ الف وكان المزود يخرج دايما بصفقات رابحة وعندما حادثت الدعم لم اقتنع بكلامهم ابدا حيث قالو ان الميتاتريدر اصدر تحديث وقد لا يكون هذا السبب لكن الصفقات فعالة عند المزود ولم يغلقها وبدأ الامر يتكرر اكثر من مرة واصبح هالشي رعب وكنت اتحسر عندما الزود يربح صفقات عاليه  تصل للضعف وعندي تقفل بخسارات عالية  تصل الصفقة الواحده لالفين دولار فما هو السبب وراء ذلك هل الخلل من الموقع علما انه تكرر هالامر من ٣ اسابيع هل الخلل من الموقع ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا أختي الكريمة 
قد يكون السبب في المارجن المتاح ؟ لأني لاحظت بكلامك أن الصفقات تغلق على خسارة أنها عندما يحدث تراجع للسعر يتم إغلاق الصفقات وهذا الأمر يحدث عندما يكون الهامش المتاح غير كافي ،
تأكدي من هذه النقطة وحجم العقود المستخدمة لديك

----------


## اميرة المحمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا أختي الكريمة 
> قد يكون السبب في المارجن المتاح ؟ لأني لاحظت بكلامك أن الصفقات تغلق على خسارة أنها عندما يحدث تراجع للسعر يتم إغلاق الصفقات وهذا الأمر يحدث عندما يكون الهامش المتاح غير كافي ،
> تأكدي من هذه النقطة وحجم العقود المستخدمة لديك

 لكن هناك صفقات صغيرة تقفل كنقطة واحدة فقط

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لكن هناك صفقات صغيرة تقفل كنقطة واحدة فقط

 إذا الهامش المتاح غير كافي سيتم غلق بعض الصفقات لتوفير هامش

----------


## kazlo

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي انا مبتدئ ووجدت الكثير من الكنوز في هذا الموقع المحترم ومجهودات جبارة من الاعضاء
كنت احب اسأل عن موضوع التريلينغ لوس  ازا في له شرح سابق يا ريت حد يعطني رابط الموضوع 
ازا مافي يا ريت تدلوني وين اكتب الموضوع عسى ان اعرف اكثر
ولكم جميعا الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخوتي انا مبتدئ ووجدت الكثير من الكنوز في هذا الموقع المحترم ومجهودات جبارة من الاعضاء
> كنت احب اسأل عن موضوع التريلينغ لوس  ازا في له شرح سابق يا ريت حد يعطني رابط الموضوع 
> ازا مافي يا ريت تدلوني وين اكتب الموضوع عسى ان اعرف اكثر
> ولكم جميعا الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
تفضل هذه المشاركة تحتوي معلومات قيمة عن الوقف المتحرك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t163188.html#post2591845 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## kazlo

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
> تفضل هذه المشاركة تحتوي معلومات قيمة عن الوقف المتحرك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t163188.html#post2591845 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 
الف شكر على المساعدة و الرد السريع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر على المساعدة و الرد السريع

 أهلا وسهلا بك دائما أخي الكريم

----------


## kazlo

يا جمااااعة الخير حدا عنده رأي بخصوص gbp-usd
 تورطت و دخلت صفقتين معاكسات و ماعم اعرف من اي منهم اطلع؟
 برجاء المساعدة و ابداء الرأي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يا جمااااعة الخير حدا عنده رأي بخصوص gbp-usd
>  تورطت و دخلت صفقتين معاكسات و ماعم اعرف من اي منهم اطلع؟
>  برجاء المساعدة و ابداء الرأي

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t166721.html

----------


## kazlo

طلب مساعدة في ايجاد افضل المواضيع و اسهلها بخصوص تعلم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة... فائدتها.... استخدامه و رسمها
و مشكورين سلف

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> طلب مساعدة في ايجاد افضل المواضيع و اسهلها بخصوص تعلم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة... فائدتها.... استخدامه و رسمها
> و مشكورين سلف

 تفضل أخي الكريم هذه المحاضرة عن مستويات الدعم والمقاومة  تحميل ملف PDF  
فيديو /     
أيضا هذا الموضوع /   تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي خطوة بخطوة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## scorpion

السلام عليكم 
ممكن احد الاخوة يشرح طريقة التريلنچ ستوب في wwm

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن احد الاخوة يشرح طريقة التريلنچ ستوب في wwm

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
منصة Itrader  /    لإضافة أمر وقف الخسارة وجني الأرباح.             - قم بالضغط على (Limit) أو (Stop) في قائمة الصفقات المفتوحة.  ستظهر لك الواجهة التالية لتحديد أمر وقف الخسارة، ثم أضغط على (OK)   
للمزيد من الشرح للمنصة رجاء مراجعة الرابط / هـــنـــا

----------


## kazlo

> تفضل أخي الكريم هذه المحاضرة عن مستويات الدعم والمقاومة  تحميل ملف PDF  
> فيديو /     
> أيضا هذا الموضوع /   تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي خطوة بخطوة 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 كل التحية و التقدير لك ست رانيا على المساعدة و الدعم

----------


## kazlo

السلام عليكم 
اخواني انا احاول التعلم ووجدت ورشة التحليل الكلاسيكي للاستاذة رانيا و بدأت بها 
بارك الله بها على هذا المجهود و بميزان حسناتها يارب
سؤالي هو انا من مفضلي المتاجرة على فريم الساعة
فهل عند محاولة رسم الدعم و المقاومة يجب علي رسمها على فريمات اليومي ثم 4 ساعات ثم ساعة؟ ام فقط يومي 4 ساعات و العمل مباشرة على فريم الساعة؟
سؤال اخر هل هناك طريقة ااتأكد من صحة رسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة؟ لان اغلب الخطوط التي اقوم برسمها يتم اختراقها.....
اخوكم جديد فلا تضحكون و استحملوا اسئلتي بارك الله بيكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخواني انا احاول التعلم ووجدت ورشة التحليل الكلاسيكي للاستاذة رانيا و بدأت بها 
> بارك الله بها على هذا المجهود و بميزان حسناتها يارب
> سؤالي هو انا من مفضلي المتاجرة على فريم الساعة
> فهل عند محاولة رسم الدعم و المقاومة يجب علي رسمها على فريمات اليومي ثم 4 ساعات ثم ساعة؟ ام فقط يومي 4 ساعات و العمل مباشرة على فريم الساعة؟
> سؤال اخر هل هناك طريقة ااتأكد من صحة رسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة؟ لان اغلب الخطوط التي اقوم برسمها يتم اختراقها.....
> اخوكم جديد فلا تضحكون و استحملوا اسئلتي بارك الله بيكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم وأهلا بجميع إستفساراتك مهما كانت بسيطة هى مهمة لتبدأ بشكل صحيح لذا إسأل كما تريد ولايهمك 
- إذا تعمل على الإطار الزمني ساعة يمكنك الإكتفاء بالمستويات من اليومي والأربع ساعات فقط  
- الدعوم والمقاومات قابلة للكسر والإختراق هذا وضع طبيعي لا يوجد مستوى صامد للأبد يجب أن تضع ذلك بالإعتبار ويمكنك للتأكد من قوة مستوى أن تستخدم مثلا مستويات فيبوناتشي التصحيحية أو مؤشرات البيفوت وعندما تجد مستوى حددته عن طريق القمم والقيعان توافق مع مستوى بيفوت او فيبوناتشي ذلك يمنحك ثقة اكبر بالمستوى ، وبكل الاحوال يمكنك دائما عرض تطبيقك للمستويات بموضوع تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي خطوة بخطوة للمناقشة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## scorpion

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> منصة Itrader  /    لإضافة أمر وقف الخسارة وجني الأرباح.             - قم بالضغط على (Limit) أو (Stop) في قائمة الصفقات المفتوحة.  ستظهر لك الواجهة التالية لتحديد أمر وقف الخسارة، ثم أضغط على (OK)   
> للمزيد من الشرح للمنصة رجاء مراجعة الرابط / هـــنـــا

 شكرا اختي 
طيب سؤال هل استطيع وضع تريلنج ستوب بعدد معين من النقاط تبدأ من موقع الستوب الاساسي؟ بمعنى اضع ستوب عند نقطة معينة بالاضافة للتريلنج ستوب ؟ لان يبدو لي هذا غير ممكن في wwm لان جربت اضع تريلنج ستوب يقوم يغير لي نقطة الستوب الاساسي لو كانت بعيدة و يحسبها حسب نقاط التريلنج ستوب من سعر فتح العقد
يا ريت لو فيه طريقة تشرحي لي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اختي 
> طيب سؤال هل استطيع وضع تريلنج ستوب بعدد معين من النقاط تبدأ من موقع الستوب الاساسي؟ بمعنى اضع ستوب عند نقطة معينة بالاضافة للتريلنج ستوب ؟ لان يبدو لي هذا غير ممكن في wwm لان جربت اضع تريلنج ستوب يقوم يغير لي نقطة الستوب الاساسي لو كانت بعيدة و يحسبها حسب نقاط التريلنج ستوب من سعر فتح العقد
> يا ريت لو فيه طريقة تشرحي لي

 أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
للاسف هذه الخاصية غير ممكنة ليس فقط بمنصة WWM ، عادة عند وضع وقف خسارة متحرك أقرب من الوقف الأساسي يتم إعتماد الوقف الأساسي فقط 
للمزيد من الإيضاح عن ألية عمل وقف الخسارة المتحرك تفضل هذا الشرح المميز من أخي الفاضل Samsam2   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t163188.html#post2591845 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## صافيا

ممكن معادلة بسيطة لحساب عدد العقود التي يتحملها حساب بمبلغ معين ورافعة معينة؟
يعني حساب ب 5000 دولار ورافعة 1:400 كم حساب ستاندرد يمكن أن يفتح؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن معادلة بسيطة لحساب عدد العقود التي يتحملها حساب بمبلغ معين ورافعة معينة؟
> يعني حساب ب 5000 دولار ورافعة 1:400 كم حساب ستاندرد يمكن أن يفتح؟

 ياهلا أختي صافيا 
أتمنى هذا الموضوع يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t132112.html

----------


## صافيا

شكرا أختي رانيا لكن لم أجد فيه إجابة على سؤالي

----------


## moaaad

السلام عليكم ..
وضعت حد لجني أرباع عملية بيع والسعر وصل ثم تعد الحد ولم يتم إقفال الصفقة :Yikes3:  وأنا متابعها ومارضيت أقفل ( طبعا الحساب تجريبي ) وتراجع السعر إلى ماقبل الحد :Ohmy:  ثم تعداه للمرة الثانية وهنا تقفلت الصفقة ؟؟؟ 
الحركة بعض أحياان تصير معي .. علماً بأني أضع الحد بعد 10 نقاط من سعر فتح الصفقة .. إيش المشكلة ؟؟؟

----------


## Anwar77

السلام عليكم،
أريد أن أفتح حساب 3000 $ مع  ALPARI.AE، فهل هو جيد؟
أريد إدارة الحساب بواسطة FOREX HACKED PRO ، ما هي التعديلات اللازمة لعدم الدخول في الخطر LOW RISK?
وهل أنا بحاجة ل VPS؟ ULTRAHOSTING هل يعمل مع هذه البرامج؟
وشكراً سلفاً على النصيحة...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ..
> وضعت حد لجني أرباع عملية بيع والسعر وصل ثم تعد الحد ولم يتم إقفال الصفقة وأنا متابعها ومارضيت أقفل ( طبعا الحساب تجريبي ) وتراجع السعر إلى ماقبل الحد ثم تعداه للمرة الثانية وهنا تقفلت الصفقة ؟؟؟ 
> الحركة بعض أحياان تصير معي .. علماً بأني أضع الحد بعد 10 نقاط من سعر فتح الصفقة .. إيش المشكلة ؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه المشكلة تظهر عند حدوث حركة سعرية سريعة نتيجة أخبار او حدث قوي مؤثر في السوق ، قد تنتج عنه فجوات سعرية بمعني ان السعر يتخطى بعض المستويات ولهذا قد لا يتفعل الأمر ، بالحساب الحقيقي يتفعل أمر الخروج على أقرب سعر وإذا حدث ولم يتفعل عند إبلاغ الشركة برقم الصفقة ويتم إضافة الأرباح كأن الصفقة أغلقت على السعر المطلوب تماما  
أيضا قد تحدث هذه المشكلة نتيجة عدم إحتساب فارق السبريد في عمليات البيع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم،
> أريد أن أفتح حساب 3000 $ مع  ALPARI.AE، فهل هو جيد؟
> أريد إدارة الحساب بواسطة FOREX HACKED PRO ، ما هي التعديلات اللازمة لعدم الدخول في الخطر LOW RISK?
> وهل أنا بحاجة ل VPS؟ ULTRAHOSTING هل يعمل مع هذه البرامج؟
> وشكراً سلفاً على النصيحة...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية لا ننصح بالتداول على حساب حقيقي قبل إكتساب الخبرة اللازمة والتي تؤهل للتداول بنجاح وفي حال الرغبة في إستخدام برامج التداول الأولى ينصح بالبدأ بمبالغ صغيرة للتجربة  
بخصوص السيرفر والهوستينج يفضل الإستفسار من خدمة عملاء الشركة  للافادة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## EgyptionPro

اريد لو امكن شرح وتوضيح المصطلحات التالية : *1- Profit Factor * *Maximal Drawdown* يعني اقصي خسارة عائمة حصلت للحساب لكن مش عارف معني المصطلح ريلتيف درو داون *2- Relative Drawdown*
3- *consecutive wins
4-* *consecutive profit
5-* *consecutive wins
6-* *Expected Payoff  *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اريد لو امكن شرح وتوضيح المصطلحات التالية :  *1- Profit Factor   حاصل قسمة معدل الربح على معدل الخسارة مثال الأرباح =1000/ الخسائر=500 = 2  ، اى أن كل دولار تقوم بالمخاطرة به لأجل ربح 2 دولار  * *Maximal Drawdown* يعني اقصي خسارة عائمة حصلت للحساب لكن مش عارف معني المصطلح ريلتيف درو داون *2- Relative Drawdown* *النسبة بين أقصى درو داون وقيمة الإيكويتي*  
> 3- *consecutive wins  صفقات رابحة متتالية
> 4-* *consecutive profit  ارباح متتالية 
> 5-* *consecutive wins
> تم إيضاحها سابقا
> 6-* *Expected Payoff  الربح المتوقع*

 تم الرد بالإقتباس

----------


## feelings

تحية طيبة  
عندي كذا استفسار  
1. ما هو حجم العقد فرضاً 0.1 أو 1.0 والحساب الحقيقي موجود فيه 500 دولار 
2. فتحت صفقتين :  - sell عند 1.3110
واغلقتها  buy عند 1.300 
- Buy عند 1.300
واغلقتها  sell عند 1.3110
فهل تكون صفقتين رابحة ؟ 
3. ممكن احد يشرح لنا الصورة الموجودة في المرفقات 001 و 002  
4. هل في موقع يقدم لي المؤشرات هذه اسبوعية لكل زوج  صورة رقم (003)

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تحية طيبة  
> عندي كذا استفسار  
> 1. ما هو حجم العقد فرضاً 0.1 أو 1.0 والحساب الحقيقي موجود فيه 500 دولار  *حجم العقد 0.1 هو عقد ميني قيمة النقطة  = 1 $ ، حجم العقد 1.0 هو عقد ستاندر قيمة النقطة = 10$ 
> حجم المخاطرة هو الذي يحدد قيمة العقد الذي يجب إستخدامه ، على سبيل المثال الحساب الحقيقي به 500$ ،  
> تطرح على نفسك سءال : كم هى النسبة التي توافق على خسارتها مقابل الدخول في صفقة ؟  
> النسبة الأفضل التي يستخدمها المحترفين  هى 3% في أغلب الأحوال  
> قياسا على رأس المال لديك 500$ أى أن أقصى خسارة مسموح بها هى 15 $ بالصفقة الواحدة  
> مثلا دخلت صفقة وقف الخسارة لها 15 نقطة في هذه الحالة تستخدم 1 عقد ميني 0.1 ، ماذا لو حجم وقف الخسارة 30 نقطة ؟ سوف تستخدم عقد ميكرو النقطة فيه ب 10 سنت بالتالي ستخدم بعدد 5 عقود ميكرو حتى اذا تفعل وقف الخسارة لا تخسر أكثر من 15 $* 
> 2. فتحت صفقتين :  - sell عند 1.3110
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
تمت الإجابة عن جميع الإستفسارات بالإقتباس ، 
وحسب مافهمت من سياق الأسئلة حضرتك مبتدىء ومازالت بعض الأمور غير واضحة لهذا أنصحك بمراجعة هذا الرابط يحتوي مقالات تعريفية قصيرة لتتعرف على المبادىء الأساسية لسوق العملات وإذا لديك أى إستفسار رجاء لا تتردد في الطرح 
مدرسة الفوركس 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ro7eg

السلام عليكم
كنت عاوز اعرف
كم نقطه تيجي عكس صفقه ما
ويجيلى المارجن كول
قبل ماادخل الصفقه
يعنى حسابى ولو يكن 500
كم نقطه يستحملها الحساب حتى وصوله للمارجن كول
العقد ولو يكن 
0.01 ميكرو

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> كنت عاوز اعرف
> كم نقطه تيجي عكس صفقه ما
> ويجيلى المارجن كول
> قبل ماادخل الصفقه
> يعنى حسابى ولو يكن 500
> كم نقطه يستحملها الحساب حتى وصوله للمارجن كول
> العقد ولو يكن 
> 0.01 ميكرو

 وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
هذا الموضوع  يفيدك إن شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t132112.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أبو سلمى

موضوع مفد جداً - بارك الله فيك

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم 
انا قررت اني افتح حساب تجريبي اخيرا وابدا اجرب الفوركس لذلك عندي مجموعة اسئلة 
ما المعلومات التي يجب معرفتها عن اي شركة قبل العمل معها ؟
ما هي افضل منصة تداول ( mt4 - mt5 - altrade .... ) ؟ 
 هل تعمل المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات بتاعت MT4 على MT5  وما الفرق بين المنصتين ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> انا قررت اني افتح حساب تجريبي اخيرا وابدا اجرب الفوركس لذلك عندي مجموعة اسئلة 
> ما المعلومات التي يجب معرفتها عن اي شركة قبل العمل معها ؟
> ما هي افضل منصة تداول ( mt4 - mt5 - altrade .... ) ؟ 
>  هل تعمل المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات بتاعت MT4 على MT5  وما الفرق بين المنصتين ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك  
- بخصوص شركات الوساطة تفضل هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله يفيدك /  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
- الغالبية تستخدم منصة MT4 تبع شركة Altrade  في التحليل على الرسم البياني نظرا لدقة الأسعار ومواعيد الإغلاق  
- مؤشرات MT4  لا تعمل على MT5 ، الفارق أن 5 إصدار أحدث من 4 يحتوي تعديلات وأدوات جديدة أكثر إفادة للمتاجر مثل إطارات زمنية أكثر ،  لكن نظرا لأنه لا يقبل مؤشرات وإكسبرتات 4 حتى الأن مازالت شعبية 4 أكبر لأن هناك قاعدة أكبر من الملفات المتوافقة معه ،

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> موضوع مفد جداً - بارك الله فيك

 أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم أبو سلمى

----------


## aboahmed2011

السلام عليكم وشكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع التعليمى ولى سؤال
فى الميتا تريد كيف ارى الشارت كامل سواء يومى او اربع ساعات
يعنى اريد ان اضغط الشارت اليومى مثلا لارى الاتجاة مثلا لو اخر الشارت مثلا 2009 
لا اريد ان احرك الشارت ولكن اريد ان ارى شارت اليومى مثلا من 2009 الى 2013

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم وشكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع التعليمى ولى سؤال
> فى الميتا تريد كيف ارى الشارت كامل سواء يومى او اربع ساعات
> يعنى اريد ان اضغط الشارت اليومى مثلا لارى الاتجاة مثلا لو اخر الشارت مثلا 2009 
> لا اريد ان احرك الشارت ولكن اريد ان ارى شارت اليومى مثلا من 2009 الى 2013

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم أبو أحمد 
حسب معلوماتي لا يوجد إمكانية لعرض كامل حركة الزوج منذ البداية حتى النهاية ، أقصى مايمكن فعله هو تصغير الزوم لأقصى حد لعرض أطول فترة ممكنة

----------


## aboahmed2011

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## aboahmed2011

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله اخي الكريم أبو أحمد 
> حسب معلوماتي لا يوجد إمكانية لعرض كامل حركة الزوج منذ البداية حتى النهاية ، أقصى مايمكن فعله هو تصغير الزوم لأقصى حد لعرض أطول فترة ممكنة

  شكرا على 
الرد
ولكن فى الاكيوتشارت كانت توجد هذة الخاصية وموجودة على الياهو يمكن ان ارى الشارت من 1999

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا على 
> الرد
> ولكن فى الاكيوتشارت كانت توجد هذة الخاصية وموجودة على الياهو يمكن ان ارى الشارت من 1999

 MT4 غير موجودة فقط يمكن إستخدام الزوم

----------


## EgyptionPro

> تم الرد بالإقتباس

  اشكرك اختي بارك الله فيكي

----------


## s-a-a-al

اخت رانيا ماشاء الله تبارك الله مجهودات رائعة 
نجم يتالق في كل سماء

----------


## EgyptionPro

*اريد معرفة آلية ومتي يغلق البرنامج الصفقات المفتوحة 
بيعت الكيبل من سعر 1.5300 وايضا بعت مرة آخري من سعر 1.5307  وعندما وصل الى 1.5403 قمت بالبيع مرة آخري بلوت كبير وحددت الهدف المشترك لكل المفتوح هو 1.5370 ثم بعد ذلك غيرتها الى 1.5381
ثم صعد قليلاً وطبعاً الـ Equity اصبح سالب ولكن الـ Margen level مازال 90 تقريبا او اقل شوية 
ولكن ما حدث هو انه عندما وصل الى 1.5470 اغلق الصفقة الثانية بخسارة كبيرة تلقائياً بدون سبب منطقي ! 
- اول شىء افترضه انه حدث خطأ مني في وضع الهدف بدل 1.5370 وضعته مثلا على 1.5470 ولكن هذا غير صحيح لان في تقرير الصفقة مكتوب سعر الهدف 1.5370 .... 
- اذا كان المشكلة في المارجن واضطر للاغلاق فهذا غير صحيح ايضاً لان هناك صفقة آخري بايع من 1.5300 وهناك صفقة آخري بايع من 1.5403 اذا كان اغلقها بسبب مشكلة مارجن كان هيغلق كل المفتوح ! 
اذن ما المشكلة ! 
السؤال ... هل هناك نوعية من الشركات او هل من المفترض ان اذا كان المارجن المتاح اقل من اللازم تقوم الشركة باغلاق بعض الصفقات او الصفقة التي تاخد مارجن عالي اوتوماتيكياً وعدم اغلاق بقية الصفقات ؟ وسؤال آخر اذا كان نقطة الدخول كما هو في حالنا هنا 1.5307  وصعد السعر الى 1.5470 ووضعنا الهدف على 1.5370 هل هناك مشكلة في ذلك , بمعني هل اعتبر ان بما ان الهدف الذي وضعته (1.5370) اعلي من نقطة الدخول الرئيسية وهي (1.5307) فذلك يعتبر غير منطقي بالنسبة له فاغلقها على سعر الحالي وهو 1.5470 ؟؟   *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *اريد معرفة آلية ومتي يغلق البرنامج الصفقات المفتوحة 
> بيعت الكيبل من سعر 1.5300 وايضا بعت مرة آخري من سعر 1.5307  وعندما وصل الى 1.5403 قمت بالبيع مرة آخري بلوت كبير وحددت الهدف المشترك لكل المفتوح هو 1.5370 ثم بعد ذلك غيرتها الى 1.5381
> ثم صعد قليلاً وطبعاً الـ Equity اصبح سالب ولكن الـ Margen level مازال 90 تقريبا او اقل شوية 
> ولكن ما حدث هو انه عندما وصل الى 1.5470 اغلق الصفقة الثانية بخسارة كبيرة تلقائياً بدون سبب منطقي ! 
> - اول شىء افترضه انه حدث خطأ مني في وضع الهدف بدل 1.5370 وضعته مثلا على 1.5470 ولكن هذا غير صحيح لان في تقرير الصفقة مكتوب سعر الهدف 1.5370 .... 
> - اذا كان المشكلة في المارجن واضطر للاغلاق فهذا غير صحيح ايضاً لان هناك صفقة آخري بايع من 1.5300 وهناك صفقة آخري بايع من 1.5403 اذا كان اغلقها بسبب مشكلة مارجن كان هيغلق كل المفتوح ! 
> اذن ما المشكلة ! 
> السؤال ... هل هناك نوعية من الشركات او هل من المفترض ان اذا كان المارجن المتاح اقل من اللازم تقوم الشركة باغلاق بعض الصفقات او الصفقة التي تاخد مارجن عالي اوتوماتيكياً وعدم اغلاق بقية الصفقات ؟ وسؤال آخر اذا كان نقطة الدخول كما هو في حالنا هنا 1.5307  وصعد السعر الى 1.5470 ووضعنا الهدف على 1.5370 هل هناك مشكلة في ذلك , بمعني هل اعتبر ان بما ان الهدف الذي وضعته (1.5370) اعلي من نقطة الدخول الرئيسية وهي (1.5307) فذلك يعتبر غير منطقي بالنسبة له فاغلقها على سعر الحالي وهو 1.5470 ؟؟   *

 حسب مافهمت من وصف المشكلة أن ماحدث هو مارجن كول نتيجة تجاوز الخسارة الرصيد المتاح  
نعم يوجد بعض الشركات تفعل المارجن كول عندما يصل الرصيد الى صفر ، والبعض الأخر يفعل المارجن عندما تتجاوز الخسارة قيمة الهامش المتاح فيتم إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة 
الأفضل لو ترفق صورة من كشف الحساب

----------


## EgyptionPro

> حسب مافهمت من وصف المشكلة أن ماحدث هو مارجن كول نتيجة تجاوز الخسارة الرصيد المتاح  
> نعم يوجد بعض الشركات تفعل المارجن كول عندما يصل الرصيد الى صفر ، والبعض الأخر يفعل المارجن عندما تتجاوز الخسارة قيمة الهامش المتاح فيتم إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة 
> الأفضل لو ترفق صورة من كشف الحساب

 *اعرف ان المارجن كول يغلق كل الصفقات المفتوحة لكن ما اتحدث عنه هو اغلاق صفقة واحدة فقط الاكثر استهلاكاً للمارجن وترك بقية الصفقات بدون اغلاق هل هناك شركات تفعل ذلك ؟
وايضا ما حدث امس تكرر مرة آخري باغلاق صفقة آخري وهى صفقة البيع من سعر 1.5300 وتركو بقية الصفقات مفتوحة لم يغلقوها .. 
مرفق كشف الحساب الكامل*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *اعرف ان المارجن كول يغلق كل الصفقات المفتوحة لكن ما اتحدث عنه هو اغلاق صفقة واحدة فقط الاكثر استهلاكاً للمارجن وترك بقية الصفقات بدون اغلاق هل هناك شركات تفعل ذلك ؟
> وايضا ما حدث امس تكرر مرة آخري باغلاق صفقة آخري وهى صفقة البيع من سعر 1.5300 وتركو بقية الصفقات مفتوحة لم يغلقوها .. 
> مرفق كشف الحساب الكامل*

 تختلف سياسة تفعيل المارجن كول من شركة إلى أخرى لكن الغالبية تقوم بإإلاق جميع الصفقات عند حدوث المارجن كول ، لذا أنصحك بمراجعة الشركة التي بها حسابك عن سياستهم بالمارجن كول هل يتم إغلاق جزئي أم كلي للعقود 
- حسب كشف الحساب المرفق أرى أن بعض الصفقات المعلقة ألغيت من الحساب بسبب نقص السيولة   بالتالي على الأغلب ماحدث معك هو إغلاق لأخر صفقات قمت بها حتى يتوفر هامش للصفقات السابقة عليها

----------


## EgyptionPro

> تختلف سياسة تفعيل المارجن كول من شركة إلى أخرى لكن الغالبية تقوم بإإلاق جميع الصفقات عند حدوث المارجن كول ، لذا أنصحك بمراجعة الشركة التي بها حسابك عن سياستهم بالمارجن كول هل يتم إغلاق جزئي أم كلي للعقود 
> - حسب كشف الحساب المرفق أرى أن بعض الصفقات المعلقة ألغيت من الحساب بسبب نقص السيولة   بالتالي على الأغلب ماحدث معك هو إغلاق لأخر صفقات قمت بها حتى يتوفر هامش للصفقات السابقة عليها

 بارك الله فيكي

----------


## 18278427

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
طلبت فتح حساب في شركة fxsol  وحولت المبلغ وتلقيت رساله من المنتدى بان الحوالة وصلت وتم اعتماد المبلغ وتلقيت رسال من الشركة باللغة الانجليزيه وانا لست متمكن من الانجليزية وفهمت من رسائل الشركة انه تم وصول الحواله وكدالك تزويدهم لي برقم الحساب ولم اجد كلمة المرور واسم المستخدم وراسلت المنتدى بان يبلغو الشركة بمراسلتي باللغة العربية او يزودوني باسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور ودكرو  لي بانهم ابلغو الشركة والان لي اكثر من اربع ايام وانا في انتظار وما حصل من الشركة هو انهم بعثو نفس رسالتهم الاولى بالانجلزية     الان ارجو الافادة من اهل  الخبرة افادتي ماهي الخطوات لفتح الحساب بعد تمويل الحساب وما هي المعلومات التي احتاجها لي ادخل الى حسابي الحقيقي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
> طلبت فتح حساب في شركة fxsol  وحولت المبلغ وتلقيت رساله من المنتدى بان الحوالة وصلت وتم اعتماد المبلغ وتلقيت رسال من الشركة باللغة الانجليزيه وانا لست متمكن من الانجليزية وفهمت من رسائل الشركة انه تم وصول الحواله وكدالك تزويدهم لي برقم الحساب ولم اجد كلمة المرور واسم المستخدم وراسلت المنتدى بان يبلغو الشركة بمراسلتي باللغة العربية او يزودوني باسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور ودكرو  لي بانهم ابلغو الشركة والان لي اكثر من اربع ايام وانا في انتظار وما حصل من الشركة هو انهم بعثو نفس رسالتهم الاولى بالانجلزية     الان ارجو الافادة من اهل  الخبرة افادتي ماهي الخطوات لفتح الحساب بعد تمويل الحساب وما هي المعلومات التي احتاجها لي ادخل الى حسابي الحقيقي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
تقوم الشركات بإرسال بيانات الحساب على رسالتين حفاظا على المعلومات الخاصة بالحساب في حال وقعت إحدى الرسائل باليد الخطأ ، 
- إبحث بالبريد سوف تجد رسالة أخرى تحتوي الرقم السري الخاص بحسابك وعند إدخالها أول مرة سوف يطلب منك البرنامج الخاص بالتداول تعيين كلمة مرور جديدة من إختيارك ، إذا لم تجد هذه الرسالة فقط راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي برقم حسابك الذي وصلك بالرسالة الأولى وأطلب منهم إعادة إرسال كلمة المرور إليك وسوف تصلك  في رسالة إن شاء الله  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## 18278427

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله أخي الكريم 
> تقوم الشركات بإرسال بيانات الحساب على رسالتين حفاظا على المعلومات الخاصة بالحساب في حال وقعت إحدى الرسائل باليد الخطأ ، 
> - إبحث بالبريد سوف تجد رسالة أخرى تحتوي الرقم السري الخاص بحسابك وعند إدخالها أول مرة سوف يطلب منك البرنامج الخاص بالتداول تعيين كلمة مرور جديدة من إختيارك ، إذا لم تجد هذه الرسالة فقط راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي برقم حسابك الذي وصلك بالرسالة الأولى وأطلب منهم إعادة إرسال كلمة المرور إليك وسوف تصلك  في رسالة إن شاء الله  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 الاخت رانيه وجد شكرا على الايضاح دائما سباقة لفعل الخير للاخرين اتضحت الصورة وسوف اتبع خطواتك واثني شكري لك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاخت رانيه وجد شكرا على الايضاح دائما سباقة لفعل الخير للاخرين اتضحت الصورة وسوف اتبع خطواتك واثني شكري لك

 _أهلا وسهلا بك دائما أخي الكريم 
موفق إن شاء الله وإذا لديك أى إستفسار أخر رجاءا لا تتردد في طرحه وإن شاء الله يتم الرد 
تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## moaaad

كيف أثبت مؤشر على Mt4 ؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيف أثبت مؤشر على Mt4 ؟؟

 تفضل أخي الكريم شرح مصور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134899.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا ماشاء الله تبارك الله مجهودات رائعة 
> نجم يتالق في كل سماء

 ربنا يكرمك ويعزك يارب 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك والإطراء الجميل  
أعتذر لك لـتأخر ردي لم أنتبه للمشاركة سابقا 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## moaaad

عرفت كيف أثبته .. لكن السؤال وش الفرق بين التمبلت والمؤشر ؟؟ 
وملفات الامتداد TPL , ex4 ماهي الأول هو المؤشر والثاني هو التمبلت صح ؟؟ 
لكن يبقى السؤال مالفرق ؟؟؟

----------


## moaaad

ما شا الله تبارك الله شكراً عالرد السريع : ) ...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عرفت كيف أثبته .. لكن السؤال وش الفرق بين التمبلت والمؤشر ؟؟ 
> وملفات الامتداد TPL , ex4 ماهي الأول هو المؤشر والثاني هو التمبلت صح ؟؟ 
> لكن يبقى السؤال مالفرق ؟؟؟

 المؤشر ملف يتم إضافته لعمل مهمة معينة بشكل ألي مثلا تحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة ، أو تحديد أعلى واقل سعر في فترة معينة وهكذا  
التمبلت او القالب  يتم حفظ المؤشرات بالإعدادات الخاصة بها فيما يمسى بالقالب او التمبلت لسهولة تركيبها على أزواج كثيرة بخطوة واحدة دون الحاجة لضبط إعدادات كل مؤشر في كل مرة

----------


## moaaad

شكرا أختي عالتوضيح تم تركيب المؤشر بنجاح .. 
شكراً لكي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا أختي عالتوضيح تم تركيب المؤشر بنجاح .. 
> شكراً لكي

 تمام الحمد لله 
أهلا وسهلا بك دائما

----------


## ALESSA

*حبيت احييك اختي  الفاضلة ربي يوفقك ويسعدك  
....
لوكان لدي مبلغ 500 دولار فقط وأريد المتاجرة فيها 
ماهي أفضل رافعه استطيع استخدامها مثلا اريد المخاطره بـ 5% فقط*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *حبيت احييك اختي  الفاضلة ربي يوفقك ويسعدك  
> ....
> لوكان لدي مبلغ 500 دولار فقط وأريد المتاجرة فيها 
> ماهي أفضل رافعه استطيع استخدامها مثلا اريد المخاطره بـ 5% فقط*

 أفضل رافعة هى 1:100  
تحتاج الرافعة تكون أكبر إذا اردت المخاطرة بنسبة أكبر من رأس المال وهذا أمر لا أنصحك به 
مثلا ترغب في مخاطرة 5% ، هذا يعني أن أقصى خسارة بالصفقة الواحدة هى 25 $  
إذا كنت ترغب في دخول صفقة وقف الخسارة الخاص بها مثلا 50 نقطة هذا يعني أنك سوف تستخدم 5 عقود ميكرو 0.05 ، الهامش المحجوز سوف يكون في حدود 75 $ تقريبا بالتالي لديك أكثر من 400$ هامش متاح ، وهكذا 
أتمنى أكون وفقت في الإجابة عن الإستفسار واهلا وسهلا بك دائما 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## 18278427

احبتي السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة  وبركاته  انا جديد في عاالم الفوركس  ولدي استفسار من خلال قراءاتي واطلاعي وجدت ان كثير ا من المحللين والاخوة المتداولين بسوق العملا يتجهون الى مواشر الاربع ساعات  وانا حسابي في شركة fxsol ولا يوجد في مواشراتها اربع ساعات او انني لم اعرف ** السوال من لديه الخبرة ادا كان في الشركة مواشر الاربع ساعات كيف استخدمة وادا لم يكون بها ماهو افضل مواشر وقتي غيرة علما باني اعمل على موشر الساعه الواحدة الان وشكرررررا تحياتي

----------


## ALESSA

> أفضل رافعة هى 1:100  
> تحتاج الرافعة تكون أكبر إذا اردت المخاطرة بنسبة أكبر من رأس المال وهذا أمر لا أنصحك به 
> مثلا ترغب في مخاطرة 5% ، هذا يعني أن أقصى خسارة بالصفقة الواحدة هى 25 $  
> إذا كنت ترغب في دخول صفقة وقف الخسارة الخاص بها مثلا 50 نقطة هذا يعني أنك سوف تستخدم 5 عقود ميكرو 0.05 ، الهامش المحجوز سوف يكون في حدود 75 $ تقريبا بالتالي لديك أكثر من 400$ هامش متاح ، وهكذا 
> أتمنى أكون وفقت في الإجابة عن الإستفسار واهلا وسهلا بك دائما 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 *ميكرو هالمقصود به الحجم يعني اضعه 0.05 صحيح*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *ميكرو هالمقصود به الحجم يعني اضعه 0.05 صحيح*

 صحيح

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> احبتي السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة  وبركاته  انا جديد في عاالم الفوركس  ولدي استفسار من خلال قراءاتي واطلاعي وجدت ان كثير ا من المحللين والاخوة المتداولين بسوق العملا يتجهون الى مواشر الاربع ساعات  وانا حسابي في شركة fxsol ولا يوجد في مواشراتها اربع ساعات او انني لم اعرف ** السوال من لديه الخبرة ادا كان في الشركة مواشر الاربع ساعات كيف استخدمة وادا لم يكون بها ماهو افضل مواشر وقتي غيرة علما باني اعمل على موشر الساعه الواحدة الان وشكرررررا تحياتي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منصة FXSOL  توفر الإطار الزمني 4 ساعات  
إذا كنت تستخدم منصة ميتاتريدر سوف تجدها هنا    
أو إذا كنت تستخدم منصة GTSPRO  فهى للاسف لا توفر إطار 4 ساعات ، لكن يمكنك الحصول عليه من منصة FXCHARTING  التي يتم عرض تجميلها مع بداية التسجيل الى منصة GTSPRO 
هى منصة أكثر تطورا للتحليل من منصة GTSPRO CHARTING  المخصصة أكثر للتداول والتنفيذ السريع  
أفضل الإطارات الزمنية هى 4 ساعات واليومي لتحديد الإتجاه للعملة ويمكنك التداول من الإطارات الزمنية الأقل ساعة وربع ساعة على سبيل المثال 
رجاء مراعاة أن منصة افكسول تتبع التوقيت الشرقي وسوف تجد إختلاف بالإغلاقات لهذا أغلب المتداولين يستخدمون منصة Altrade  للتحليل ومنصة GTSPTO  للتنفيذ فقط
يمكنك تحميل منصة ALTRADE MT4  من هنا

----------


## ALESSA

*لدي حساب بـ 500 دولار 
وأريد أن اضع وقف خسارة مثلا ألف نقطه عند شراء اليورو دولار لو انعكست العملة علي 
هل أستطيع ذلك وماهو الحجم  أو الرافعه التي استطيع استخدامها بدون خسارة نسبة كبيرة من المال   أعتقد موضوع الرافعه يبغاله الكثيرمن الفهم ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *لدي حساب بـ 500 دولار 
> وأريد أن اضع وقف خسارة مثلا ألف نقطه عند شراء اليورو دولار لو انعكست العملة علي 
> هل أستطيع ذلك وماهو الحجم  أو الرافعه التي استطيع استخدامها بدون خسارة نسبة كبيرة من المال   أعتقد موضوع الرافعه يبغاله الكثيرمن الفهم ؟؟؟؟*

 الحد الأقصى لوقف الخسارة محدود بحجم الهامش المتاح بحسابك وحجم عقد الدخول ، للإيضاح أكثر حتى تضع أكبر وقف ممكن يجب أن تدخل بحجم عقد صغير جدا حتى تكون النقطة قيمتها قليلة وأيضا تستخدم أقصى رافعة توفرها الشركة لانه كلما زادت الرافعة كلما نقص حجم الهامش المحجوز وبالتالي زيادة للهامش المتاح
مثال عملي أكثر ،/ 
رأس المال = 500$ 
دخلت صفقة شراء لليورو بحجم عقد ميني كل نقطة = 1 دولار  
عند بداية الصفقة يتم حجز هامش في حال كانت الرافعة 1:100 سوف يتم حجز 130 $ تقريبا أى انه سيكون لديك هامش متاح (500-130) = 370 $ اى أن أقصى خسارة يتحملها حسابك 370 نقطة 
نفس المثال لكن برافعة 1:400 سوف يتم حجز 32 $ ويبقى الهامش المتاح 468 $ أى 468 نقطة إذا تداولت بحجم عقد ميني ، وهكذا يمكنك تطبيق نفس العملية إذا تداولت مثلا بحجم عقد أقل ميكرو النقطة ب10 سنت  
للمزيد من المعلومات عن الرافعة وأهميتها رجاء مراجعة المقال التالي / الرافعة المالية ونظام المتاجرة بالهامش

----------


## the 1

السلام عليكم      ارجو ان يوضح لي احد هذا اللبس
لنفرض انا اتعامل مع شركه لا تاخذ سبريد و تاخذ عموله محدده مسبقا 
سوالي هو : 
الآن الشركه لا تاخذ سبريد ...... وعندما اتداول لابد ان يكون هناك فرق نقاط بين البيع والشراء  
هل هذا الفرق يتم احتسابه بقيمة النقطه اللتي حددتها انا ؟ مثلا قيمة النقطه 10 $ وكان الفرق بين البيع والشراء 2 نقطتين هل اخسر 20 $ حتى ولو كان الشركه لا تتعامل بالسبريد 
ارجوكم ساعدوني افهم هذة النقطه 
انا مبتدئ لا اعلم هل السبريد بقيمة النقطه يكون خاص للشركات اللتي تتعامل به ام هو قانون من قوانين الفوركس ان يكون الفرق بين البيع والشراء بنفس قيمة النقطه حتى لو لم يذهب لجيب الشركه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم      ارجو ان يوضح لي احد هذا اللبس
> لنفرض انا اتعامل مع شركه لا تاخذ سبريد و تاخذ عموله محدده مسبقا 
> سوالي هو : 
> الآن الشركه لا تاخذ سبريد ...... وعندما اتداول لابد ان يكون هناك فرق نقاط بين البيع والشراء  
> هل هذا الفرق يتم احتسابه بقيمة النقطه اللتي حددتها انا ؟ مثلا قيمة النقطه 10 $ وكان الفرق بين البيع والشراء 2 نقطتين هل اخسر 20 $ حتى ولو كان الشركه لا تتعامل بالسبريد 
> ارجوكم ساعدوني افهم هذة النقطه 
> انا مبتدئ لا اعلم هل السبريد بقيمة النقطه يكون خاص للشركات اللتي تتعامل به ام هو قانون من قوانين الفوركس ان يكون الفرق بين البيع والشراء بنفس قيمة النقطه حتى لو لم يذهب لجيب الشركه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- سوف يكون فارق السعر بين الشراء والبيع بنفس قيمة النقطة بالعقد ، بمعنى إذا حجم العقد ستاندر وقيمة النقطة 10 $ هذا يعني أن فرق الشراء والبيع سوف يكون 20 نقطة لو السبريد 2  
- هل أنت متأكد أن الشركة لا تعمل بنظام السبريد ؟ بعض الشركات تضع سبريد وعمولة عند فتح الصفقات بشكل خاص للحسابات الخالية من الفوائد لهذا ينصح بمراجعة الشركة بهذا الأمر 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
رجائا اخوانى الخبراء اريد توضيح هذه الفقرات بالتفصيل 
1 - يتم استخدام مؤشرات التذبذب في الاسواق التى تتحرك عرضيا بشكل أساسى ويرجع ذلك للطريقة التى صممت بها هذه المؤشرات ؟  
2 – أستخدام مؤشرات التذبذب فى وقت يتهيأ فيه السوق لمسار جديد يمكن ان يسبب مشاكل كثيرة فمثلا اذا قامت السوق بشق طريق جديد فوق قمة منطقة التعريض ذلك بداية لمسار صاعد لكن مؤشر التذبذب ستظل اشارته فرط في الشراء بينما تستكمل الاسعار صعودها ؟ 
الفقرتين من كتاب ستيف نيسون

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> رجائا اخوانى الخبراء اريد توضيح هذه الفقرات بالتفصيل 
> 1 - يتم استخدام مؤشرات التذبذب في الاسواق التى تتحرك عرضيا بشكل أساسى ويرجع ذلك للطريقة التى صممت بها هذه المؤشرات ؟  
> 2 – أستخدام مؤشرات التذبذب فى وقت يتهيأ فيه السوق لمسار جديد يمكن ان  يسبب مشاكل كثيرة فمثلا اذا قامت السوق بشق طريق جديد فوق قمة منطقة  التعريض ذلك بداية لمسار صاعد لكن مؤشر التذبذب ستظل اشارته فرط في الشراء  بينما تستكمل الاسعار صعودها ؟ 
> الفقرتين من كتاب ستيف نيسون

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم  
- المؤشرات الفنية بشكل عام تنقسم إلى نوعين : 
مؤشرات إتجاهية Trend Indicators   تساعد على تحديد الإتجاه  مثل المتوسط الحسابي Moving average والبولنجر وغيرها  
مؤشرات زخم Momentum Indicators  ويطلق عليها البعض أيضا مؤشرات التذبذب 
صممت مؤشرات الزخم لقياس سرعة وقوة حركة السعر الحالية مقارنة بالفترات السابقة ، مثل الستوكاستيك وRSI k CCI  وغيرها من المؤشرات التي توضح مناطق تشبع السوق من الشراء والبيع ، 
المقصود  بالنقطة الثانية أنه لا ينصح بشكل اساسي بالإعتماد على المؤشرات وحدها  لإتخاذ القرار لأنها تتبع حركة السعر حيث أنه يمكن أن يحصر السعر لفترة في  إتجاه عرضي ويصل المؤشر الى حالة من التشبع الشرائي عند الطرف العلوي لهذا  الرينج العرضي ويعطي إشارة هبوط لكن بنفس الوقت السعر يمكن أن يستمر في  الصعود ويخترق المنطقة العرضية لأعلى

----------


## Codecx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم  
> - المؤشرات الفنية بشكل عام تنقسم إلى نوعين : 
> مؤشرات إتجاهية Trend Indicators   تساعد على تحديد الإتجاه  مثل المتوسط الحسابي Moving average والبولنجر وغيرها  
> مؤشرات زخم Momentum Indicators  ويطلق عليها البعض أيضا مؤشرات التذبذب 
> صممت مؤشرات الزخم لقياس سرعة وقوة حركة السعر الحالية مقارنة بالفترات السابقة ، مثل الستوكاستيك وRSI k CCI  وغيرها من المؤشرات التي توضح مناطق تشبع السوق من الشراء والبيع ، 
> المقصود  بالنقطة الثانية أنه لا ينصح بشكل اساسي بالإعتماد على المؤشرات وحدها  لإتخاذ القرار لأنها تتبع حركة السعر حيث أنه يمكن أن يحصر السعر لفترة في  إتجاه عرضي ويصل المؤشر الى حالة من التشبع الشرائي عند الطرف العلوي لهذا  الرينج العرضي ويعطي إشارة هبوط لكن بنفس الوقت السعر يمكن أن يستمر في  الصعود ويخترق المنطقة العرضية لأعلى

 شكرا لكى رانيا وجدي

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم  
كيف الحال رانيا وجدي  
لدي استفسار من فضلك  
قرأت في كتاب مارتن برينج للتحليل الفنى عن مؤشر ستوكاستيك لكن لم افهم بعض الاشياء  وهي  
خط K % 
خط D % 
ايهما البطىء وايهما السريع  
ايهمآ الخط العادي وايهما الخط المتقطع  
فى انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف الحال رانيا وجدي  
> لدي استفسار من فضلك  
> قرأت في كتاب مارتن برينج للتحليل الفنى عن مؤشر ستوكاستيك لكن لم افهم بعض الاشياء  وهي  
> خط K % 
> خط D % 
> ايهما البطىء وايهما السريع  
> ايهمآ الخط العادي وايهما الخط المتقطع  
> فى انتظارك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم ، 
أنا بخير الحمد لله شكرا جزيلا لسؤالك  
الخط السريع هو K%  
الخط البطىء هو D% 
الخط العادي هو البطىء ، لكن المنقط هو السريع وبشكل عام البطىء هو الذي يقوم بقطع السريع لأعلى عند تشبع الشراء أو لأسفل عند تشبع البيع

----------


## kimokonolove

اخى الكريم هل تعاملت مع موفع هوت فوركس ؟؟؟
لأنى احتاج حد يساعدنى فى السحب من الموقع
 والدعم مالوش اى لازمة كأنة مش موجود 
ومش بيحل حاجة

----------


## scorpion

السلام عليكم
ممكن رابط تحميل ميتاتريدر wwm و الايتريدر تبعهم
انا في امريكا لا استطيع الدخول على موقعهم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن رابط تحميل ميتاتريدر wwm و الايتريدر تبعهم
> انا في امريكا لا استطيع الدخول على موقعهم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل أخي الكريم   
رابط تحميل مباشر من موقع الشركة   MT4 WWM 
وهذا رابط للمنصتين مرفوعين على سيرفر خارجي في حال لم يعمل الموقع الأصلي  Mediafire 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخى الكريم هل تعاملت مع موفع هوت فوركس ؟؟؟
> لأنى احتاج حد يساعدنى فى السحب من الموقع
>  والدعم مالوش اى لازمة كأنة مش موجود 
> ومش بيحل حاجة

 
ماهى المشكلة التي تواجهك تحديدا في عملية السحب ؟ 
المفترض بجميع الشركات أنك تقوم بتقديم نموذج طلب سحب من الحساب موقع منك ، هل قمت بهذه الخطوة ؟

----------


## scorpion

شكرا أختي 
هل يوجد منصات خاصة ب 64- bit؟   

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  تفضل أخي الكريم    رابط تحميل مباشر من موقع الشركة   MT4 WWM  وهذا رابط للمنصتين مرفوعين على سيرفر خارجي في حال لم يعمل الموقع الأصلي  Mediafire  تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا أختي 
> هل يوجد منصات خاصة ب 64- bit؟

 حسب معلوماتي لا توجد منصة مخصصة لنظام 64 ،  
 هى نفس المنصة تستخدم على جميع الأنظمة وتتوافق معها بدون مشاكل إن شاء الله

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف الحال رانيا وجدي 
اتمنى لكي الصحة والسعاده لكي وللعائله 
استفساري هوو 
قمت بقرأة كتب عن التحليل الموجي بأستخدام امواج أليوت وبالتالي قمت بالتطبيق عليها . 
اريد منكى توضيح لي ماهى النقاط الصحيحه والخطا في تحليلى وهل انا أطبق صح علي الشارت أم خطأ 
وما هو الترقيم الصحيح في الصور الموجوده   ولو التحليل بتاعى صح وتطبيقي مضبوط هل الترندات المتقطعه دي A B C من المفترض ان يسير فيها السعر وفق تحليلى ؟    
1   
2   
3    
رابط الصور بحجم اكبر   http://www.gulfup.com/?rXPL7K  http://www.gulfup.com/?rs0OHa  http://www.gulfup.com/?8yZ7f4

----------


## ahm2013ed

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال هام جدا لجميع اصدقاء المنتدى  
اريد معرفة البنك الإلكتروني الأفضل للتعامل معه
لأني فاتح حساب في موني بوكر
ولكن به مشكلة هي حد الإيداع ببطاقة الفيزا هو 650 دولار تقريبا
كل شهرين
وانا استنفذت هذا المبلغ ومش عارف اودع تاني ببطاقة الفيزا
ولزيادة هذا الحد ( اللمت ) لابد من تحويل أرضي من بنك ارضي اليهم في موني بوكر
في لندن وهذا صعب حاليا لأنه يتكلف مبلغ من الطرفين حوالي 200 ريال سعودي
ثم حاولت فتح حساب باسم آخر ايميل اخر وبدأت اسجل رقم الفيزا
فكان رد موقع البنك أن هذه البطاقة مستخدمة سابقا فاستغربت ايه المانع ان تكون نفس البطاقة 
مستخدمة من قبل شخصين
لذلك اريد معرفة افضا بنك الكتروني يتعامل ببطاقة فيزا ( فيزا انترنت يعني )
وعمولته صغيرة وطبعا تعطوني رابط موقع البنك لأني مقيم في السعودية يعني لا تعطوني عنوان البنك
مثلا في مصر لفتح الحساب فيه
ثم ما هي افضل شركة وساطة من وجهة نظركم وخبرتكم
انا تعاملت الفترة السابقة مع انستا فما رأيكم
بعض الناس على النت يقولون لا تصلح إلا للمبالغ الصغيرة فما معنى ذلك 
هل في احد جرب بنك W1 وهو اختصار للاسم  .walletone انا عملت ابلود
من امس وحتى الان لم يصل المبلغ
رابط البنك لمن يريد مساعدتي والدخول عليه هو  https://www.walletone.com/client/#
ومعذرة على الإطالة وشكرا لكم جميعا مقدما

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كيف الحال رانيا وجدي 
> اتمنى لكي الصحة والسعاده لكي وللعائله 
> استفساري هوو 
> قمت بقرأة كتب عن التحليل الموجي بأستخدام امواج أليوت وبالتالي قمت بالتطبيق عليها . 
> اريد منكى توضيح لي ماهى النقاط الصحيحه والخطا في تحليلى وهل انا أطبق صح علي الشارت أم خطأ 
> وما هو الترقيم الصحيح في الصور الموجوده   ولو التحليل بتاعى صح وتطبيقي مضبوط هل الترندات المتقطعه دي A B C من المفترض ان يسير فيها السعر وفق تحليلى ؟    
> 1   
> 2   
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم 
أنا بخير الحمد لله ، شكرا جزيلا لسؤالك  
أعتذر لك خبرتي بالتحليل الموجي محدودة ولا تؤهلني للحكم على الترقيم المطروح وتصحيحه لكن أنصحك بعرض ومناقشة هذا التحليل مع الإخوة الأعزاء بقسم التحليل الموجي عبر هذا الرابط  
قسم التحليل الموجي  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال هام جدا لجميع اصدقاء المنتدى  
> اريد معرفة البنك الإلكتروني الأفضل للتعامل معه
> لأني فاتح حساب في موني بوكر
> ولكن به مشكلة هي حد الإيداع ببطاقة الفيزا هو 650 دولار تقريبا
> كل شهرين
> وانا استنفذت هذا المبلغ ومش عارف اودع تاني ببطاقة الفيزا
> ولزيادة هذا الحد ( اللمت ) لابد من تحويل أرضي من بنك ارضي اليهم في موني بوكر
> في لندن وهذا صعب حاليا لأنه يتكلف مبلغ من الطرفين حوالي 200 ريال سعودي
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
- بخصوص البنوك الإليكترونية بشكل شخصي لا أثق بها ولا أفضل التعامل معها على الإطلاق نظرا لخطورة ذلك وإن كان التعامل بشكل إضطراري فالأفضل ان يكون بمبالغ بسيطة ولا يبقى المال بهذه البنوك فترة طويلة ،  
البنك الأشهر والأكثر إستخداما من شركات الوساطة كان Liberty Reserve  لكن كما تعلم يوم الجمعة الماضي بدأت بعض أخبار تتحدث عن إلقاء القبض عليه في قضايا مالية وتعليق عمل الشركة وللأسف الموقع حتى الأن لا يعمل وليس هناك معلومات مؤكدة عن مدى صحة هذه الأخبار ، 
- أنصحك إذا مازلت ترغب بالتعامل مع بنوك إليكترونية ان تطرح الإستفسار بالقسم العام حتى يفيدك أكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء من خبراتهم وتعاملاتهم 
- بخصوص إختيار شركات الوساطة أنصحك بالإطلاع على هذا الموضوع / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
- بشكل شخصي أرشح لك البحث عن FXSOL UK , GAIN CAPITAL, WWM . 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ahm2013ed

[COLOR="blue"]شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات[/COLOR]

----------


## Codecx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم 
> أنا بخير الحمد لله ، شكرا جزيلا لسؤالك  
> أعتذر لك خبرتي بالتحليل الموجي محدودة ولا تؤهلني للحكم على الترقيم المطروح وتصحيحه لكن أنصحك بعرض ومناقشة هذا التحليل مع الإخوة الأعزاء بقسم التحليل الموجي عبر هذا الرابط  
> قسم التحليل الموجي  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 
شكرا لكي رانيا وبالتأكيد سأقوم باستفسارات اخري في اداوات اخري للتحليل الفنى واشكرك علي مساعدتك لي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> [COLOR="blue"]شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات

  

> شكرا لكي رانيا وبالتأكيد سأقوم باستفسارات اخري في اداوات اخري للتحليل الفنى واشكرك علي مساعدتك لي

  جزاكما الله خيرا  
أهلا وسهلا بكما وبجميع إستفساراتكما 
تحياتي وتقديري[/COLOR]

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفك رانيا وجدي اتمنى لكي دوام الصحه والسعاده  
لدي بعض استفسارات مهمه جدا بالنسة لى  
1 - اسمع الجميع يقول يجب عليك ان تحدد نقاط الدخول والخروج في الصفقات ؟  
2 - يجب ان يكون لديك خطة للمتاجرة تسير عليها ؟  
ارجو منكى شرح هذه النقاط بالتفصيل  
وبالنسبة للسؤال الثانى الي هو المتاجرة وفق خطه ارجو منكى ان توضحي لي بمثال ان أمكن ذلك وازاي اعمل خطه وابدأ منين وفين  
وشكرا لكي علي جميع اجاباتك التى تفيدنى دائما  
بالتوفيق رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيفك رانيا وجدي اتمنى لكي دوام الصحه والسعاده  
> لدي بعض استفسارات مهمه جدا بالنسة لى  
> 1 - اسمع الجميع يقول يجب عليك ان تحدد نقاط الدخول والخروج في الصفقات ؟  
> 2 - يجب ان يكون لديك خطة للمتاجرة تسير عليها ؟  
> ارجو منكى شرح هذه النقاط بالتفصيل  
> وبالنسبة للسؤال الثانى الي هو المتاجرة وفق خطه ارجو منكى ان توضحي لي بمثال ان أمكن ذلك وازاي اعمل خطه وابدأ منين وفين  
> وشكرا لكي علي جميع اجاباتك التى تفيدنى دائما  
> بالتوفيق رانيا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك ويسعدني جدا أنك تجد إجاباتي مفيدة ، 
- نقاط الدخول والخروج في الصفقات المقصود بها :  
- نقطة الدخول = إشارة الدخول أى عندما تتحقق الشروط المحددة لدخول صفقة مثلا إذا تتاجر بإستخدام النماذج السعرية تكون إشارة الدخول أو نقطة الدخول عندما يتم إغلاق شمعة خارج النموذج  
- نقاط الخروج = نقاط إغلاق الصفقة سواء على ربح أو خسارة ونقاط الخروج تفصيلا هى هدف الصفقة و مكان وقف الخسارة  
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني تفضل هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t143575.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## daod

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
عندي مشكله في حسابات تفعيل وربح وخسارة  الاوامر المعلقه 
مثلا قام الاكسبيرت بوضع اوامر معلقه فوق  الافتتاح اليومي  بعشرين نقطه  وكذلك تحت الافتتاح اليومي بعشرين نقطه  اي جميع الاوامر المعلقه باي ليميت وسل لميت وباي ستوب وسل ستوب 
وقمت بتحديد الربح لكل منهم 40 نقطه والخساره 20 نقطه ولنفترض ان الافتتاح هو  1.430 
سوالي  
ماهي الاسعار بالضبط التي اذ وصلها موشر السعر الموجود على الشارت  عندها سيتفعل كل امر معلق عندها ........ياريت تذكر السعر رقميا او حسابيا مقابل كل امر معلق  او بصيغه اخرى ماهو سعر الموشر ا لكي يتحقق كل امر .ياريت ذكرها على شكل ارقام؟ 
وماهي الاسعار التي يجب ان يصل اليها المؤشر ليتحقق الربح او الخساره  لكل امر معلق .......ياريت تذكري سعر المؤشر رقميا اوحسابيا امام كل امر معلق لربحه ولخسارتهاو بصيغه اخرى ماهو سعر الموشر ا لكي يتحقق ربح وخسارة كل امر .ياريت ذكرها على شكل ارقام؟  
ياريت الفكره وضحت

----------


## Codecx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
> شكرا جزيلا لذوقك ويسعدني جدا أنك تجد إجاباتي مفيدة ، 
> - نقاط الدخول والخروج في الصفقات المقصود بها :  
> - نقطة الدخول = إشارة الدخول أى عندما تتحقق الشروط المحددة لدخول صفقة مثلا إذا تتاجر بإستخدام النماذج السعرية تكون إشارة الدخول أو نقطة الدخول عندما يتم إغلاق شمعة خارج النموذج  
> - نقاط الخروج = نقاط إغلاق الصفقة سواء على ربح أو خسارة ونقاط الخروج تفصيلا هى هدف الصفقة و مكان وقف الخسارة  
> بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني تفضل هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله يكون مفيد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t143575.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 
شكرا لكى رانيا علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> عندي مشكله في حسابات تفعيل وربح وخسارة  الاوامر المعلقه 
> مثلا قام الاكسبيرت بوضع اوامر معلقه فوق  الافتتاح اليومي  بعشرين نقطه  وكذلك تحت الافتتاح اليومي بعشرين نقطه  اي جميع الاوامر المعلقه باي ليميت وسل لميت وباي ستوب وسل ستوب 
> وقمت بتحديد الربح لكل منهم 40 نقطه والخساره 20 نقطه ولنفترض ان الافتتاح هو  1.430 
> سوالي  
> ماهي الاسعار بالضبط التي اذ وصلها موشر السعر الموجود على الشارت  عندها سيتفعل كل امر معلق عندها ........ياريت تذكر السعر رقميا او حسابيا مقابل كل امر معلق  او بصيغه اخرى ماهو سعر الموشر ا لكي يتحقق كل امر .ياريت ذكرها على شكل ارقام؟ 
> وماهي الاسعار التي يجب ان يصل اليها المؤشر ليتحقق الربح او الخساره  لكل امر معلق .......ياريت تذكري سعر المؤشر رقميا اوحسابيا امام كل امر معلق لربحه ولخسارتهاو بصيغه اخرى ماهو سعر الموشر ا لكي يتحقق ربح وخسارة كل امر .ياريت ذكرها على شكل ارقام؟  
> ياريت الفكره وضحت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- سعر الإفتتاح 1.430  
أمر شراء معلق Buy Limit :     1.450  هدف 1.490  ، وقف خسارة 1.430  
أمر بيع معلق سيل ستوب  1.410 ، هدف  1.370 ، وقف خسارة ( يتم إضافة قيمة السبريد ) مثلا 3 نقاط ، يصبح وقف الخسارة 1.433

----------


## daod

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> - سعر الإفتتاح 1.430  
> أمر شراء معلق Buy Limit :     1.450  هدف 1.490  ، وقف خسارة 1.430  
> أمر بيع معلق سيل ستوب  1.410 ، هدف  1.370 ، وقف خسارة ( يتم إضافة قيمة السبريد ) مثلا 3 نقاط ، يصبح وقف الخسارة 1.433

 شكرا جزيلا اختي رانيا 
اخت رانياانتي جاوبتي على امرين معلقين فقط ولم تتطرقي الى الامرين المعلقين الاخريين. 
لي تعلييق على اجابتك  اولا على الامر المعلق الاول تقريبا انت تقصدين باي ستوب وليس باي ليميت
ثانيا 
لماذا لاتقوم باضافه قيمه الاسبيرد في الامر المعلق الاول ولكن استخدمتيه في الامر المعلق الثاني والمعروف سواء بيعنا اوشترينا ربحنا  
اوخسرنا يتم احتساب الاسبيرد. 
ثالثا لما قلت الهدف في الامر العلق السل ستوب فقط 1.370  وليس 1.367 
ارجو والاجابه بتركيز لان الامر يهمني. 
موفقه في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## aboahmed2011

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد احد جرب تحويل الاموال بالبطاقة الائتمانية 
لان لدى بطاقىة من جريدى اجريكول مرتبطة بحساب ينزل علية المرتب كل شهر 
وايضا اقوم بالشراء من خلال البطاقة من المتاجر وليس النت 
فهل يمكن التحويل بها الى FXSOL
عن طريق النت لانهم يرفضو البطاقة مسبقة الدفع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا اختي رانيا 
> اخت رانياانتي جاوبتي على امرين معلقين فقط ولم تتطرقي الى الامرين المعلقين الاخريين. 
> لي تعلييق على اجابتك  اولا على الامر المعلق الاول تقريبا انت تقصدين باي ستوب وليس باي ليميت
> ثانيا 
> لماذا لاتقوم باضافه قيمه الاسبيرد في الامر المعلق الاول ولكن استخدمتيه في الامر المعلق الثاني والمعروف سواء بيعنا اوشترينا ربحنا  
> اوخسرنا يتم احتساب الاسبيرد. 
> ثالثا لما قلت الهدف في الامر العلق السل ستوب فقط 1.370  وليس 1.367 
> ارجو والاجابه بتركيز لان الامر يهمني. 
> موفقه في الدنيا والاخره

 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
- بخصوص الأمر المعلق الأول نعم أخي الكريم صحيح كلامك المقصود هو Buy Stop  وليس Limit   
- بالتأكيد السبريد يتم إحتسابه بجميع الصفقات عند بدايتها بغض النظر عن نتائجها ، تم إضافة السبريد بصفقات البيع لأنها تغلق بصفقة شراء وحتى تحصل على النقاط المطلوبة كاملة سواء بالهدف أو وقف الخسارة يجب أن تراعي ذلك بالسبريد ، بمعنى أخر أقصد أنك إذا ترغب في منح السعر مساحة حركة 40 نقطة حتى يحقق الهدف أو مساحة حركة 20 نقطة كاملة بغض النظر عن وقف الخسارة سوف تحتاج لمراعاة السبريد وتضيفه لأنك لو تعاملت بمبدأ ان الدخول مثلا 1.43 ووقف الخسارة 1.4280 هذا يعني أن ال20 نقطة تحتوي أيضا السبريد مثلا 3 نقاط بالتالي إذا تفعل وقف الخسارة لا قدر الله يكون السعر هبط 17 نقطة فقط وليس 20 لأنه عند بدأ الصفقة تم خصم السبريد 3 نقاط  
- للأمانة أخي الكريم ليست لدى خبرة كبيرة بالحسابات الرقمية الخاصة بتحديد نقاط محددة للخروج حيث أن أغلب عملي يكون بإغلاقات شموع أو بنقاط محددة قوية على الشارت لهذا حتى لا اتسبب في أى خطأ أو مشكلة  وتكون الإجابات أكثر دقة أرجو منك مراجعة شخص مختص أكثر بهذه الأمور وأنصحك وضع الإستفسار بالقسم العام عبر هذا الرابط حتى يراه اكبر عدد من الأعضاء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/newth...=newthread&f=4 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد احد جرب تحويل الاموال بالبطاقة الائتمانية 
> لان لدى بطاقىة من جريدى اجريكول مرتبطة بحساب ينزل علية المرتب كل شهر 
> وايضا اقوم بالشراء من خلال البطاقة من المتاجر وليس النت 
> فهل يمكن التحويل بها الى FXSOL
> عن طريق النت لانهم يرفضو البطاقة مسبقة الدفع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
إذا البطاقة مسبقة الدفع كما تفضلت الشركة لن تقبلها هى تقبل فقط البطاقات من نوع الكريديت المرتبطة بحساب جاري يمكنك السحب عليه مرة أخرى عن طريق نفس البطاقة ، وللتأكيد رجاء مراجعة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي عبر البريد الإلكتروني / [email protected] 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## aboahmed2011

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
> إذا البطاقة مسبقة الدفع كما تفضلت الشركة لن تقبلها هى تقبل فقط البطاقات من نوع الكريديت المرتبطة بحساب جاري يمكنك السحب عليه مرة أخرى عن طريق نفس البطاقة ، وللتأكيد رجاء مراجعة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي عبر البريد الإلكتروني / [email protected] 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا لك رانيا على الرد لكن ما يحيرنى ان خدمة العملاء فى البنك يقول انها لا تستخدم على النت ولكن تستخدم فى الشراء فقط
من المتاجر 
مع ان فىى بعض الاوقات تكون خدمة العملاء من شباب ليس لديهم الخبرة
وقد قال لى انة يوجد بطاقة للنت فقط ولكن مسبقة الدفع
وفى الدعم للشركة قال ان البطاقة التى معى يمكن التحويل بها

----------


## daod

> أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
> - بخصوص الأمر المعلق الأول نعم أخي الكريم صحيح كلامك المقصود هو Buy Stop  وليس Limit   
> - بالتأكيد السبريد يتم إحتسابه بجميع الصفقات عند بدايتها بغض النظر عن نتائجها ، تم إضافة السبريد بصفقات البيع لأنها تغلق بصفقة شراء وحتى تحصل على النقاط المطلوبة كاملة سواء بالهدف أو وقف الخسارة يجب أن تراعي ذلك بالسبريد ، بمعنى أخر أقصد أنك إذا ترغب في منح السعر مساحة حركة 40 نقطة حتى يحقق الهدف أو مساحة حركة 20 نقطة كاملة بغض النظر عن وقف الخسارة سوف تحتاج لمراعاة السبريد وتضيفه لأنك لو تعاملت بمبدأ ان الدخول مثلا 1.43 ووقف الخسارة 1.4280 هذا يعني أن ال20 نقطة تحتوي أيضا السبريد مثلا 3 نقاط بالتالي إذا تفعل وقف الخسارة لا قدر الله يكون السعر هبط 17 نقطة فقط وليس 20 لأنه عند بدأ الصفقة تم خصم السبريد 3 نقاط  
> - للأمانة أخي الكريم ليست لدى خبرة كبيرة بالحسابات الرقمية الخاصة بتحديد نقاط محددة للخروج حيث أن أغلب عملي يكون بإغلاقات شموع أو بنقاط محددة قوية على الشارت لهذا حتى لا اتسبب في أى خطأ أو مشكلة  وتكون الإجابات أكثر دقة أرجو منك مراجعة شخص مختص أكثر بهذه الأمور وأنصحك وضع الإستفسار بالقسم العام عبر هذا الرابط حتى يراه اكبر عدد من الأعضاء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/newth...=newthread&f=4 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 كما العاده مشكوره اخت رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك رانيا على الرد لكن ما يحيرنى ان خدمة العملاء فى البنك يقول انها لا تستخدم على النت ولكن تستخدم فى الشراء فقط
> من المتاجر 
> مع ان فىى بعض الاوقات تكون خدمة العملاء من شباب ليس لديهم الخبرة
> وقد قال لى انة يوجد بطاقة للنت فقط ولكن مسبقة الدفع
> وفى الدعم للشركة قال ان البطاقة التى معى يمكن التحويل بها

 فعلا يوجد بطاقة منفصلة تصدرها البنوك تكون خاصة فقط بالإنترنت وذلك لمقاومة عمليات السرقة والقرصنة حيث تضع بها المبلغ الذي ترغب في الشراء به فقط ، 
طالما البطاقة على حساب جاري يتم الإيداع فيه ويمكنك بنفسك الإضافة إليه هى على الأغلب مقبولة كما أوضح دعم الشركة إن شاء الله وكما ذكرت بالمشاركة الماضية لو تتحدث مع الدعم الخاص بالمتداول العربي إن شاء الله يفيدك أكثر لخبرتهم بهذه الأمور  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم رانيا 
كيف الحال اتمنى لكي الصحة الدائمة والخير الوفير من الله  
لدي استفسار من فضلك 
قرات عن خطوط المروحة والسرعه  
هناك قاعده للخطوط وهو يجب رسم الخط الاول ثلث المسافه وثلثي المسافه  ازاى احسب الثلث او الثلثين وهل يوجد في الميتاتريدر شيء يحسب ذلك  
وايضا هناك مقولة ان يجب ان يكون خط الاتجاه 45 درجة هل يقصد بها خطوط جان الي في الميتاتريدر  
في انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم رانيا 
> كيف الحال اتمنى لكي الصحة الدائمة والخير الوفير من الله  
> لدي استفسار من فضلك 
> قرات عن خطوط المروحة والسرعه  
> هناك قاعده للخطوط وهو يجب رسم الخط الاول ثلث المسافه وثلثي المسافه  ازاى احسب الثلث او الثلثين وهل يوجد في الميتاتريدر شيء يحسب ذلك  
> وايضا هناك مقولة ان يجب ان يكون خط الاتجاه 45 درجة هل يقصد بها خطوط جان الي في الميتاتريدر  
> في انتظارك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم Codex  
بخصوص خطوط السرعة والمروحة رجاء مراجعة ملف البي دي إف المرفق مع هذه المشاركة وإن شاء الله يفيدك خطوط السرعة والمروحة 
المقصود بأن يكون خط الإتجاه 45 درجة هو درجة ميل الخط المثالية تكون بين 30-70 درجة ، لأنه لو جاء أقل من ذلك سوف يكون حاد ويسهل كسره ، أما لو كان أكثر من 70 فإن ذلك يدل على بطىء  الحركة وضعف الإتجاه بالتالي لا يعتمد عليه في المتاجرة ، كيف تحدد درجة ميل خط الإتجاه عن طريق الميتاتريدر    
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم Codex  
> بخصوص خطوط السرعة والمروحة رجاء مراجعة ملف البي دي إف المرفق مع هذه المشاركة وإن شاء الله يفيدك خطوط السرعة والمروحة 
> المقصود بأن يكون خط الإتجاه 45 درجة هو درجة ميل الخط المثالية تكون بين 30-70 درجة ، لأنه لو جاء أقل من ذلك سوف يكون حاد ويسهل كسره ، أما لو كان أكثر من 70 فإن ذلك يدل على بطىء  الحركة وضعف الإتجاه بالتالي لا يعتمد عليه في المتاجرة ، كيف تحدد درجة ميل خط الإتجاه عن طريق الميتاتريدر    
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا لكى رانيا على المجهود التى تبذليه معنا .

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيف الحال رانيا وجدي  
لدي بعض الاستفسارات من فضلك 
1 قرأت في كتابة جون ميرفي عن شيء أسمه القناة الاسبوعية  لكن لا اعرف ماهى او طريقة رسمها  
صورة القناة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيف الحال رانيا وجدي  
> لدي بعض الاستفسارات من فضلك 
> 1 قرأت في كتابة جون ميرفي عن شيء أسمه القناة الاسبوعية  لكن لا اعرف ماهى او طريقة رسمها  
> صورة القناة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا بك أخي الكريم 
- القناة الأسبوعية والمعروفة أيضا بإسم *Donchian's  Channel *  هى أحد تطبيقات تتبع الإتجاه   Trend Following 
تم تطويرها بشكل اساسي للتطبيق بسوق العقود الأجلة لكنها قابلة للتطبيق أيضا على أى سوق مالي  
الفكرة بإختصار هى تتبع الإتجاه بالشراء عندما يتخطى السعر الهاى ل 20 يوم تداول ، والعكس بالبيع عندما يتخطى السعر اللو ل 20 يوم تداول  
تم تطوير الطريقة الأساسية  أكثر من مرة وإضافة فلاتر مثل تقاطعات متوسط 5 و 20 لتأكيد الإشارة  
لرسم القناة مرفق المؤشر الخاص بها 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

شكرا لكي رانيا

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفك رانيا وجدى اتمنى تكونى بخير وسعادة دائمه  
لدي العديد من الاستفسارات الكثيرة اليوم  
هذا المؤشر قرأة عنه فى كتاب جون ميرفي اسمه open interest للعقود المفتوحه  اريد هذا المؤشر مع العلم بحثت عنه باللغه العربية والانجليزية ولم اجده ووجدت البعض منه لكنه تالف لايعمل     
الاستفسار الثانى  
كيف احدد الاتجاه قصير المدى وطويل المدى ؟   
الاستفسار الثالث  
عدم التداول فى اوقات الاخبار وتداخل الاسواق سمعت هذه الجملة من بعض الاصدقاء لكن اريد كيفية عملها وكيف استفيد منها وماهى الاوقات بتوقيت مصر  
فى انتظارك رانيا وفقك الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> كيفك رانيا وجدى اتمنى تكونى بخير وسعادة دائمه   *أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم الحمد بخير شكرا لسؤالك* 
> لدي العديد من الاستفسارات الكثيرة اليوم  
> هذا المؤشر قرأة عنه فى كتاب جون ميرفي اسمه open interest للعقود المفتوحه  اريد هذا المؤشر مع العلم بحثت عنه باللغه العربية والانجليزية ولم اجده ووجدت البعض منه لكنه تالف لايعمل     * حسب معلوماتي لايوجد مؤشر مماثل متاح بشكل مجاني  لهذا الغرض ، للحصول على أحجام  طلبات العقود الأجلة يمكنك الإستفادة من تقرير COT  وللمزيد من المعلومات عنه رجاء مراجعة هذا الموضوع / https://forum.arabictrader.com/t164345.html ، 
> أيضا هناك بعض الشركات تقدم خدمة تحليل تقرير COT  الأسبوعي لكنها خدمة مدفوعة منها على سبيل المثال شبكة رويترز وايضا هناك برامج مثل Esignal  تتيح هذه الخدمة ،
> أيضا هذا الموقع يقدم تقرير  http://www.nowandfutures.com/cot.html* 
> الاستفسار الثانى  
> كيف احدد الاتجاه قصير المدى وطويل المدى ؟   *رجاء مراجعة الروابط التالية*  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html#post2079972  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1226...ml#post2268698 
> الاستفسار الثالث  
> ...

 الرد بالإقتباس  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

شكرا لكى رانيا على جميع المعلومات التى افدتنى  
لكن بالنسبة لتحديد مدى الاتجاه لا استطيع استيعابه لان فى موضوع الورشه اكثر من رأي فلم استطيع استيعابه ارجو منكى شرحه بطريقة مبسطه ؟
الى قدرت افهمه من مدى الاتجاه انه كلما ذادت الارتدات من خط الاتجاه ذادت الوثق فيه  
بالنسبة للمؤشر انا بحثت عنه لكنه مجانى لفترة معينه  فارجو طريقة شرح تثبيت المؤشر دا علي الميتاتريدر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لكى رانيا على جميع المعلومات التى افدتنى  
> لكن بالنسبة لتحديد مدى الاتجاه لا استطيع استيعابه لان فى موضوع الورشه اكثر من رأي فلم استطيع استيعابه ارجو منكى شرحه بطريقة مبسطه ؟
> الى قدرت افهمه من مدى الاتجاه انه كلما ذادت الارتدات من خط الاتجاه ذادت الوثق فيه  
> بالنسبة للمؤشر انا بحثت عنه لكنه مجانى لفترة معينه  فارجو طريقة شرح تثبيت المؤشر دا علي الميتاتريدر

 
لازم تفرق بين خط الإتجاه ، والإتجاه نفسه 
بإختصار شديد خط الإتجاه يتم تحديده عن طريق إيصال القمم المتتالية في الإتجاه الهابط ، بينما في الإتجاه الصاعد يتم إعتماد القيعان ، ويبدأ الرسم من أول قمة أو قاع بدأ منها الإتجاه  
كما تفضلت هناك عوامل تزيد من قوة ومصداقية خط الإتجاه أن تكون درجة ميله بين 30-70  والدرجة المثالية هى 45 درجة ، 
كلما زاد عدد مرات الإرتكاز (زيارة السعر لخط الإتجاه والإرتداد منه) كلما زاد هذا الخط مصداقية وقوة 
الجانب الأخر وهو تحديد الإتجاه بشكل عام  رجاء مراجعة الفيديو بواسطتي في هذه المشاركة :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html#post2079972 
طريقة التركيب للمؤشر حسب الموضح بملف الشرح المرفق معه : 
COT Indicators Demo for MetaTrader 4 - Installation 
- يتم فك الضغط عن الملف المرفق  ومن ثم تقوم بنقل الملفات بداخله الى مكان تثبيت الميتاتريدر على جهازك عادة يكون على الإمتداد 
C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts 
 تفصيلا : المؤشرات الثلاثة داخل ملف Indicator  قم بنقلها الى الملف الخاص بالمؤشرات  C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts/indicators ، وهكذا الملفات داخل ملف Files   قم بنقلها الى هذا الملف
C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts/Files  ، نفس الخطوة مع الملف داخل libraries  
- المهم أن يكون المؤشر مازال صالحا للعمل ولم تنتهي الفترة التجريبية الخاصة به  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

> لازم تفرق بين خط الإتجاه ، والإتجاه نفسه 
> بإختصار شديد خط الإتجاه يتم تحديده عن طريق إيصال القمم المتتالية في الإتجاه الهابط ، بينما في الإتجاه الصاعد يتم إعتماد القيعان ، ويبدأ الرسم من أول قمة أو قاع بدأ منها الإتجاه  
> كما تفضلت هناك عوامل تزيد من قوة ومصداقية خط الإتجاه أن تكون درجة ميله بين 30-70  والدرجة المثالية هى 45 درجة ، 
> كلما زاد عدد مرات الإرتكاز (زيارة السعر لخط الإتجاه والإرتداد منه) كلما زاد هذا الخط مصداقية وقوة 
> الجانب الأخر وهو تحديد الإتجاه بشكل عام  رجاء مراجعة الفيديو بواسطتي في هذه المشاركة :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html#post2079972 
> طريقة التركيب للمؤشر حسب الموضح بملف الشرح المرفق معه : 
> COT Indicators Demo for MetaTrader 4 - Installation 
> - يتم فك الضغط عن الملف المرفق  ومن ثم تقوم بنقل الملفات بداخله الى مكان تثبيت الميتاتريدر على جهازك عادة يكون على الإمتداد 
> C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\experts 
> ...

 شكرا رانيا

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيفك رانيا اتمنى ان تكونى بخير وسعادة 
اليوم لدي استفسار بسيط  جدا في معناه ولكن يعنى لي الكثير 
مامعنى التذبذب او السعر متذبذب او مؤشر تذبذب ؟  
ارجو شرحها بالتفصيل  
شكرا لكى رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> كيفك رانيا اتمنى ان تكونى بخير وسعادة 
> اليوم لدي استفسار بسيط  جدا في معناه ولكن يعنى لي الكثير 
> مامعنى التذبذب او السعر متذبذب او مؤشر تذبذب ؟  
> ارجو شرحها بالتفصيل  
> شكرا لكى رانيا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
التذبذب هو إنحصار السعر بمنطقة سعرية صعودا وهبوطا دون إتجاه محدد  
مؤشر التذبذب يستخدم لقياس سرعة وقوة وحركة السعر الحالية مقارنة بالفترات الزمنية السابقة وهى مثل ( مؤشر ستوكاستيك - ماكد - RSI )  وغيرها ولكل مؤشر منهم شرح مفصل وألية همل مختلفة للإطلاع عليها رجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30

----------


## Codecx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> التذبذب هو إنحصار السعر بمنطقة سعرية صعودا وهبوطا دون إتجاه محدد  
> مؤشر التذبذب يستخدم لقياس سرعة وقوة وحركة السعر الحالية مقارنة بالفترات الزمنية السابقة وهى مثل ( مؤشر ستوكاستيك - ماكد - RSI )  وغيرها ولكل مؤشر منهم شرح مفصل وألية همل مختلفة للإطلاع عليها رجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30

 شكرا لكي رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لكي رانيا

 أهلا وسهلا بك أخي Codecx

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفيك رانيا وجدي أتمنى ان تكونى فى دوام الصحة والسعادة ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لرؤية اول تقرير فنى ومتاجرة عملية لدي علي الحساب التجريبي اعلم التقرير طويل جدا لكن تهمنى ملاحظاتك جدا علي هذا التقرير 
اليوم هو أول تطبيق عملي لدي بعد مرور عام كامل من دراستى للفوركس من قرأة كتب كثيرة ومشاهدة محاضرات علي يوتيوب 
لكن هناك كانت مسطلحات لا اعرفها وبعض الاشياء كنت أكتبها في دفتري للتطرق لها فيما بعد حتى لا تعيق دراستى او حتى لا افكر بها كثير فتأخرنى عن نقاط اخري هامة 
وبالفعل سئلتك في هذه النقاط واجبتيني اجابات مفيدة جدا وذلك سيكون جميل في رقبتى لن انساه لكي اختى العزيزه رانيا  
ولكن اود ان اخبرك ان مازل لدي العديد والعديد من الاسئلة فأرجو ان يتسع صدرك لاسئلتى الكثير التى لم افهما بعد   
اليوم قررت ان انشأ تقرير فنى عن أول عملية متاجرة سوف أقوم بها  
ارجو منكى تقييم هذا التقرير مع ذكر الاخطاء  
بسم الله  
العمل علي الاطار اليومي لان من دراستى أحببت هذا الاطار كثيرا وقررت ان اكون من مستثمري متوسط المدى 
فى الصورة رقم واحد نجد ان الحركة السابقة لزوج العملات اليورو/دولار هى هابط ثم اتبعها حركة صاعدة امتدت تقريبا 14 شهرا  
ثانيا نرى نموذج أنعكاسى أتى في نهاية الاتجاه الصاعد وهو الرأس والكتفيين وان لاحظنا اكثر سنجد نموذج المثلث المتطابق 
ملحوظة من الممكن ان نري حركة تصحيحة بسيطة بعد كسر خط العنق لنموذج الرأس والكتفيين 
أذن لدينا عدة اشياء مهمة الاولى هو كسر خط العنق لنموذج الرأس والكتفين  
الثاني هو كسر خط الاتجاه الصاعد لنموذج المثلث المتطابق  
تحديدا عند النقطة E نجد ضعف الاتجاه بتكون العديد من الشموع اليابانية مثل الرجل المشنوق والدوجى طويلة السيقان و دوجى رجل الرشكاوبالنهاية أتى الابتلاع البيعي وهذا مايطلق عليه حشد الشموع 
ثالثا نري من النقطة C, E هى قمة مزدوجة لكن غير مثالية اطلاقا لكن في حالتنا هذه تعتبر ك نموذج ضعيف لكن يجب ان يوضع فى الحسبان 
رابعا كسر السعر الي المتوسط المتحرك 50 يوم و المتوسط المتحرك 21 يوم لكن مازلنا ننتظر اشاراة التقاطع لكي نكون في الموقع الامن  
خامسا كسر السعر لمستوى التصحيح 23.6 فيبوناتشي وايضا ننتظر كسره للنسبة الذهبية 61.8 لكى نحصل على مزيد من التاكيد 
سادسا هناك اشارات من مؤشر ستوكاستيك بالتشبع الشرائى والتقاطع لاسفل لكن يجب ان نضع فى الحسبان ان مؤشرات الزخم دائما تسبق السعر الى التشبعات البيعية والشرائية 
سابعا لدينا اشارات من مؤشر الحركة الاتجاهيه ADX توضح ان خط المؤشر اخترق المتسوى 40 دلالة علي وجود اتجاه هابط لحين وصوله الى المستوى 20
ايضا ننتظر تقاطع خط D+ مع خط D- لاسفل لتكتمل الاشارة 
ايضا هناك انفراج سلبي في مؤشر الماكد  
وهناك ايضا اشارات من مؤشر القوي النسبية بالتشبع الشرائي ووصل خط المؤشر الى المنطقة 50 التى يعتبرها البعض اشارة قوية والبعض يعتبرها اشارة للتفائل  
اما بالنسبة لؤشر التدفق النقدي ومؤشر حجم التداول فالبعض يعتبر مشرات حجم التداول توضح السيولة في الشركة وليس في السوق .. لن نختلف في الامر كثيرا فبالنهاية نحن نريد اشارة وتوضيحات لكي تكتمل الرؤية ومن ناحية اخري  
بالنسبة لدي شخصيا اري اننا نروح ونخسر مع المتداولين في الشركة لذا فالمؤشرات توضح لنا قوية السيولة ودرجات التدوال في الشركة الامر يطوول كثير في هذا الموضوع  
نري اشارة من مؤشر التدفق المالي عند المستوى 80 دلالة على ان الاموال تذهب الي الاتجاه الهابط 
وبالنسبة لمؤشر حجم التداول فتوضح الاعمدة تناقص احجام التداول في هذه المرحلة 
ايضا قمت بستخدام البلونجر باند والسار وجميعها تؤكد قراري 
اما بالنسبة للتحليل الاساسي فأنا لم اتطرق له سوى بعض الملاحظات القليلة جدا وان شاء الله سيكون في خطتى المقبلة  
وفى النهاية تووقعي للحركة القادمة هي الهبوط 
بعد هذا التقرير ماهو تصنيفي بين المحللين هل انا كلاسيكي أم تقنى أم اجمع بين النوعين ؟ 
في انتظارك تعليقتك اختى رانيا واقدر لكي جيدا مساعداتك لي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيفيك رانيا وجدي أتمنى ان تكونى فى دوام الصحة والسعادة ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لرؤية اول تقرير فنى ومتاجرة عملية لدي علي الحساب التجريبي اعلم التقرير طويل جدا لكن تهمنى ملاحظاتك جدا علي هذا التقرير 
> اليوم هو أول تطبيق عملي لدي بعد مرور عام كامل من دراستى للفوركس من قرأة كتب كثيرة ومشاهدة محاضرات علي يوتيوب 
> لكن هناك كانت مسطلحات لا اعرفها وبعض الاشياء كنت أكتبها في دفتري للتطرق لها فيما بعد حتى لا تعيق دراستى او حتى لا افكر بها كثير فتأخرنى عن نقاط اخري هامة 
> وبالفعل سئلتك في هذه النقاط واجبتيني اجابات مفيدة جدا وذلك سيكون جميل في رقبتى لن انساه لكي اختى العزيزه رانيا  
> ولكن اود ان اخبرك ان مازل لدي العديد والعديد من الاسئلة فأرجو ان يتسع صدرك لاسئلتى الكثير التى لم افهما بعد   
> اليوم قررت ان انشأ تقرير فنى عن أول عملية متاجرة سوف أقوم بها  
> ارجو منكى تقييم هذا التقرير مع ذكر الاخطاء  
> بسم الله  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم Codecx 
تقرير مميز ومبذول فيه جهد ماشاء الله ،  
- ملاحظات على النماذج الفنية المذكورة : 
 لا يوجد بين E C  نموذج دبل توب  
المثلث المرسوم ضعيف جدا ولايعتد به المثلث الصحيح يكون هناك تبادل بين الإرتكازات ( القمم والقيعان ترتد من أضلاع النموذج وليس بعيدا عنها كما بالرسم ) ، أيضا الأصح أن يكون الضلع العلوي يمر بأول قمة شكلها السعر بعد القاع الذي تم الرسم منه وهى حسب الشارت المرفقة القمة A وليست C  
- دون ذلك التقرير ممتاز ، وملاحظتي ألا تكثر في تحليل حتى لا تدخل في نطاق Over Analyzed  حاول أن تجعل الأمور بسيطة ولا تنتظر تأكيدات كثيرة حتى لا تضيع جزء كبير من الحركة المتوقعة  
- تصنيفك كمحلل:  علميا طالما تستخدم شارت في التحليل أى كان نوع التحليل فأنت محلل تقني (فني) ، 
المصطلح الشائع والمتعارف عليه في المنتديات  مايسمى محلل كلاسيكي هو محلل يعتمد على السلوك السعري والشموع اليابانية والنماذج السعرية وهكذا  
محلل فني : يدمج الحركة السعرية بقراءة المؤشرات الفنية كما تفضلت أنت بالتطبيق ، 
كلاهما ممتاز وأى كان تصنيفك المهم أن تجيد إستخدام أدواتك وتحقق من خلالها ربح يكافىء مجهودك المبذول 
موفق إن شاء الله 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

شكرا لكي رانيا وسأعمل بالنصائح على الفور

----------


## ALESSA

*لوسمحتي أختي رانيا بارك الله فيكي 
بالنسبه للرافعه كلما كانت اعلى كانت افضل أم العكس  
لحساب صغير* ... 
ممكن تشرحين لي الاحجام الموجودة في الصورة 
ومالمقصود منها وكيف تستخدم لحساب تقريبا 1000 دولار او أقل بنسبة خطورة منخفظه ...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *لوسمحتي أختي رانيا بارك الله فيكي 
> بالنسبه للرافعه كلما كانت اعلى كانت افضل أم العكس  
> لحساب صغير* ...  
> ممكن تشرحين لي الاحجام الموجودة في الصورة 
> ومالمقصود منها وكيف تستخدم لحساب تقريبا 1000 دولار او أقل بنسبة خطورة منخفظه ...

 
الرافعة كلما كانت أعلى كلما منحت صاحب الحساب هامش متاح أكبر وبالتالي هى أفضل لمن يعمل بنظام الهيدج والمضاعفات ويحتاج لفتح صفقات كثيرة بنفس الوقت  
أما المتاجر الذي يعتمد نسبة مخاطرة محددة من بداية الصفقة ويضع وقف خسارة لن تفيده الرافعة العالية لأنه لا يحتاج الى هامش كبير بالتالي إختيار الرافعة مرتفعة أو منخفضة لن يؤثر عليه كثيرا 
الأحجام الموضحة بالصورة للعقود  0.01 ، 0.02 ، 0.03 وهكذا هى عقود ميكرو حجم النقطة بها 10 سنت للحجم 0.01 وتزيد مع مضاعفتها 0.02 النقطة 20 سنت وهكذا  
0.10 هو حجم العقد الميني النقطة فيه 1 دولار وقياسا على ذلك مضاعفتها 0.20 ، 0.30 وهكذا  
1.00 هو حجم عقد ستاندر حجم النقطة فيه 10 دولار 
- نسبة المخاطرة ينصح بها ألا تتخطى 3% من حجم رأس المال بالصفقة الواحدة ، رأس المال 1000 دولار حجم المخاطرة المناسب له هو 30 $ للصفقة الواحدة ، أى ان أفصى خسارة بالصفقة الواحدة هى 30 دولار ، مثلا ترغب في دخول صفقة وقف الخسارة لها 25 او 30 نقطة في هذه الحالة سوف تختار حجم العقد 0.10 = عقد ميني النقطة 1 دولار عند لا قدر الله تفعل وقف الخسارة 30 نقطة تخسر فقط 3 % من حجم الحساب ، مثلا إذا كان وقف الخسارة 60 نقطة سوف تختار في هذه الحالة حجم العقد 0.05 أى 5 عقود ميكرو كل نقطة = 50 سنت  وهكذا  
أتمنى أكون أفدتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## madrilan

السلام عليكم    من فضلك اختي اريد الطريقة الصحيحة لتحديد الدعم و المقاومة و اي شارت افضل لذلك كذلك لما اريد تحديد مثلا المقاومة اتخربط و ابقى اشوف من مقاومات قديمة لذلك تصبح كثيرة  و اتشوش  من فضلك اريد المساعدة و بارك الله فيك

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفيك رانيا اتمنى ان تكونى بخير  
لدي استفسار 
اولا انا تابعت الورشة الكلاسيكية الى انتى عملتيها والحمد لله استفدت منها كثيرا . لكن فى الدرس الخامس الي هو العملي بالنسبة لتحديد مدى الاتجاه لسه مش مش قادر استوعبه او بتغلبط في تحديده .  
يعنى مثلا لو نفترض  
ان الاتجاه على الشهري صاعد والاسبوعى صاعد واليومي هابط  ؟ هيكون الاتجاه على المدي اليومي ايه ؟ 
لو الاتجاه على الشهري هابط والاسبوعى هابط واليومي صاعد هيكون الاتجاه ايه علي اليومي ؟ 
لو الاتجاه على الشهري جانبي وعلي الاسبوعى صاعد واليومي هابط ؟ هيكون الاتجاه على اليومي ايه ؟ 
ياريت من فضلك توضحيلى اكتر رانيا  
..................................................  ............................................... 
الاستفسار الثانى الصور مرفقة  
الشهري قناة هابطة ، الاسبوعى قناة هابطة ، اليومي اتجاه هابط وتقريبا في مثلث ؟ ياريت تقوليلي ملاحظاتك ايه والحركة السعرية القادمة هتكون ايه علي اليومي من خلال الصور دي  
في انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم    من فضلك اختي اريد الطريقة الصحيحة لتحديد الدعم و المقاومة و اي شارت افضل لذلك كذلك لما اريد تحديد مثلا المقاومة اتخربط و ابقى اشوف من مقاومات قديمة لذلك تصبح كثيرة  و اتشوش  من فضلك اريد المساعدة و بارك الله فيك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل أخي الكريم هذه المحاضرة مكتوبة ومسجلة فيديو إن شاء الله توفي طلبك وإذا لديك أى إستفسار أو تطبيق ترغب في مناقشته رجاءا لا تتردد  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t150243.html#post2474089  http://youtu.be/KdS8SM5xj64 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

رانيا من فضلك افتحى الشارت علي اليورو دولا على الاسبوعى واليومي والي هما في الصور الي انا ارفقتها . 
هو الي انا قدرت اتوصل اليه انه في قناتين هابطه على الاسبوعى واليومي لكن الاتجاه العام هو صاعد والقناتين هما تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد وعادة القناه الهابطه تكسر لاعلى اذن عندنا انخفاض فى الفترة القادمة بسبب نموذج الرأس والكتفين  والقناتين ومن ثم استكمال الصعود  لان الاتجاه واضح انه صاعد على المدي البعيد  
فى انتظار ملاحظاتك  
وانا بشكرك جدا رانيا لان انا عارف اننا بتعبك معايه .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيفيك رانيا اتمنى ان تكونى بخير  
> لدي استفسار 
> اولا انا تابعت الورشة الكلاسيكية الى انتى عملتيها والحمد لله استفدت منها كثيرا . لكن فى الدرس الخامس الي هو العملي بالنسبة لتحديد مدى الاتجاه لسه مش مش قادر استوعبه او بتغلبط في تحديده .  
> يعنى مثلا لو نفترض  
> ان الاتجاه على الشهري صاعد والاسبوعى صاعد واليومي هابط  ؟ هيكون الاتجاه على المدي اليومي ايه ؟ 
> لو الاتجاه على الشهري هابط والاسبوعى هابط واليومي صاعد هيكون الاتجاه ايه علي اليومي ؟ 
> لو الاتجاه على الشهري جانبي وعلي الاسبوعى صاعد واليومي هابط ؟ هيكون الاتجاه على اليومي ايه ؟ 
> ياريت من فضلك توضحيلى اكتر رانيا  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الإتجاه  حسب الزمن ثلاثة أنواع : 
مدى بعيد  السعر يسير فيه لفترة طويلة من 6 شهور فما فوق ويمكن تحديده من الإطار الأسبوعي والشهري  
مدى متوسط السعر يسير فيه لفترة  من 3 أسابيع وتمتد لعدة أشهر ويمكن تحديده من اليومي وأحيانا الأربع ساعات 
مدى قريب يسير فيه السعر لعدة أيام وقد يمتد لأسبوع أو إثنين ويمكن تحديده من إطار 4 ساعات والساعة 
تمام نأتي للإستفسارات المطروحة : 
ان الاتجاه على الشهري صاعد والاسبوعى صاعد واليومي هابط  ؟ هيكون الاتجاه على المدي اليومي ايه ؟ *
الإتجاه هنا يكون للمدى البعيد والمتوسط صاعد ، لكن على المدى القريب هابط وهذا الهبوط هو جزء من عملية تصحيح للإتجاه الصاعد البعيد ، طيب كيف تتاجر في هذا الوضع ؟ إذا كنت متاجر لصفقات سوينج أو طويلة نسبيا تمتد لعدة أيام  سوف تهتم بإنتهاء التصحيح الهابط وتشتري من مستوى دعم جيد لتكون مع الإتجاه العام الصاعد* ،* لكن لو كنت متاجر لصفقات قصيرة المدى تمتد لعدة ساعات  وتغلق في نفس اليوم يمكن أن تستفيد من الحركة القريبة وتبيع مع الهبوط من المناطق القوية*  
لو الاتجاه على الشهري هابط والاسبوعى هابط واليومي صاعد هيكون الاتجاه ايه علي اليومي ؟ *
نفس الوضع بالأعلى سيكون هابط كإتجاه عام ولكن الصعود هو تصحيح*  
لو الاتجاه على الشهري جانبي وعلي الاسبوعى صاعد واليومي هابط ؟ هيكون الاتجاه على اليومي ايه ؟ *
يتم تحديد الفترة الزمنية التي ظل فيها السعر هابط على اليومي وهل الحركة السعرية واضحة والسعر يسير بشكل سريع ولا يتوقف كثيرا  فهذا يعني أن هذه الموجة قوية ويمكن أن تستفيد منها في البيع للمدى القريب ، أما لو كانت بطيئة والسعر عاجز عن الهبوط إلا بصعوبة فهذا يعني أن الصعود أقوى وسوف تنتظر الإنتهاء حتى تشتري مع الإتجاه الصاعد الأوضح والأقوى من الأسبوعي * 
- بخصوص اليورو حسب الرسم تمام  قناة هابطة تعزز إتجاه هابط للمدى المتوسط ، ولديك  على اليومي دعم 1.3000 قاع سابق ومستوى نفسي ، إذا كسر الزوج هذا الدعم يواصل الهبوط حتى الضلع السفلي للمثلث المرسوم إن شاء الله 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> رانيا من فضلك افتحى الشارت علي اليورو دولا على الاسبوعى واليومي والي هما في الصور الي انا ارفقتها . 
> هو الي انا قدرت اتوصل اليه انه في قناتين هابطه على الاسبوعى واليومي لكن الاتجاه العام هو صاعد والقناتين هما تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد وعادة القناه الهابطه تكسر لاعلى اذن عندنا انخفاض فى الفترة القادمة بسبب نموذج الرأس والكتفين  والقناتين ومن ثم استكمال الصعود  لان الاتجاه واضح انه صاعد على المدي البعيد  
> فى انتظار ملاحظاتك  
> وانا بشكرك جدا رانيا لان انا عارف اننا بتعبك معايه .

 كلامك بشكل عام صحيح  للمدى البعيد ، لكن لاحظ ان الحركة على الشهري من عام 2008 عبارة عن حركة تذبذب متداخلة مائلة للهبوط لخمس سنوات الأن ، لذلك المدى المتوسط هابط حتى يعود السعر لكسر القناة كما تفضلت ليصبح من جديد في إتجاه صاعد نهتم بالتداول في إتجاهه  
ولايهمك أهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع أسئلتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ALESSA

*الله على ابداعك أختى رانيه ... 
لوكانت الرافعه 1:400 كيف اضع النقطه الواحده بدولار 
لوكان الحساب 1000 دولار هل هومناسب من نظرك  
واعذرني على كثرة الاسئلة بس الرافعه ذي لازم يبغالها اهتمام خاص .*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *الله على ابداعك أختى رانيه ... 
> لوكانت الرافعه 1:400 كيف اضع النقطه الواحده بدولار 
> لوكان الحساب 1000 دولار هل هومناسب من نظرك  
> واعذرني على كثرة الاسئلة بس الرافعه ذي لازم يبغالها اهتمام خاص .*

 
الرافعة لا علاقة لها بحجم النقطة ، الرافعة تزيد أو تقلل من حجم الهامش المحجوز عند بداية الصفقة وبناءا عليه الهامش المتاح  
لو حساب 1000 دولار وسوف تعمل بوقف خسارة الرافعة 1:100 مناسبة جدا ، أما إذا سوف تستخدم طرق تعزيز وتبريد وتفتح صفقات عديدة بنفس الوقت  إرفعها إلى 1:400 لأنك سوف تحتاج هامش متاح أكبر لتتحمل الإرتداد  
النقطة ب 1 دولار قم بإختيار 0.10 من حجم العقود بالميتاتريدر بشرط ألا يتخطى وقف الخسارة للصفقة 50 نقطة لو زاد عن ذلك خفف حجم العقد وخليه نص ميني النقطة ب 50 سنت ويكون 0.05  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mhmad60

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرغب في معرفة طريقة رسم الشارت وهل يوجد طريقه لشرحها على اليوتيوب

----------


## Codecx

شكرا لكى رانيا  
انا كدا فهمت تحديد المدى وكل شيء باقي شىء واحد فقط  
انا عاوز اكون مستثمر متوسط المدى لانى قمت بجارب كثيرة علي اليومي وشخصيا احب الاطار اليومي جدا واثق به لكن  
هل اقوم بتحليل الاطار الاسبوعى ثم الاطار اليومي واستخرج منه اشارات الدخول والخروج ؟ 
البعض يقول حلل الاسبوعى واليومي واستخرج الاشارات من 4 ساعات ؟  
النقطة الهامة ؟ ازاي استخرج الاشارات دي يعنى ابدأ ازاي بأستخراجها ؟ 
ارجو توضيح هذه النقاط  
..................................................  .......... 
الاستفسار الثانى هل هذا الرسم صحيح ليفيبوناتشي علي الاطار الاسبوعى ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لكى رانيا  
> انا كدا فهمت تحديد المدى وكل شيء باقي شىء واحد فقط  
> انا عاوز اكون مستثمر متوسط المدى لانى قمت بجارب كثيرة علي اليومي وشخصيا احب الاطار اليومي جدا واثق به لكن  
> هل اقوم بتحليل الاطار الاسبوعى ثم الاطار اليومي واستخرج منه اشارات الدخول والخروج ؟ 
> البعض يقول حلل الاسبوعى واليومي واستخرج الاشارات من 4 ساعات ؟  *
> نعم الصحيح أن تبدأ تحليل الحركة من الأسبوعي واليومي مع وضع إطار 4 ساعات بعين الإعتبار لأانه قد يمنحك فرصة دخول مبكرة أو فرصة دخول من سعر أفضل لكن لو لن يناسب وقتك متابعة الأأربع ساعات يمكن إعتماد اليومي فقط* 
> النقطة الهامة ؟ ازاي استخرج الاشارات دي يعنى ابدأ ازاي بأستخراجها ؟ 
> ارجو توضيح هذه النقاط * 
> إستخراج الإشارات المقصود به تحقق الشروط الخاصة بالدخول في عملية جديدة سواء بيع أو شراء ، مثلا كسر نموذج أو وصول السعر الى مستوى قوي يتكون من عدة عوامل وهكذا* 
> ...

 هلا بك أخي الكريم 
الإجابة بالإقتباس  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرغب في معرفة طريقة رسم الشارت وهل يوجد طريقه لشرحها على اليوتيوب

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
ماذا تقصد برسم الشارت ؟ 
هل تقصد رسم مستويات وخطوط إتجاه وهكذا ؟  
إذا كان هذا إستفسارك كل أداة منهم لها طريقة وألية عمل تفضل هذا الموضوع يتحدث عن مبادىء التحليل الفني وكل أداة طريقة رسمها والإستفادة منها في المتاجرة وكل درس مرفق معه فيديو   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
أيضا هذا برنامج لشرح برنامج الميتاتريدر الذي يتم الرسم عليه   شرح ميتاتريدر

----------


## Codecx

شكرا لكي رانيا

----------


## HMoOoOoDe

"السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللـه وبركاتـه ..؛َ 
نختصر الموضـوع فـورا ^_^ : انا مبتـدء جدا بالفوركـس .. وكنـت اقرأ وأتعلـم مـن كتـاب المنتـدى لاكـن لاحضـت وجود معلومـة كل ماطبقتهـا كانـت تطلع معايـة ( أنا ) النتائـج غلــط !! حتى شويـة جننتنــي ^_^ ؟! وهيـة : 
الأن لو توقعنـا أن اليـورو او الجنيه سيرتفــع بالنسبـة للدولار سنقـوم بالشـــراء ..؛َ هــل كلام ينطبق علـى اليـن والفرنـك ؟! ولا العكس لو شفنـا يرتفع نقوم بالبيــع ؟؟!  
وشكـرا ..؛َ /

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> "السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة اللـه وبركاتـه ..؛َ 
> نختصر الموضـوع فـورا ^_^ : انا مبتـدء جدا بالفوركـس .. وكنـت اقرأ وأتعلـم مـن كتـاب المنتـدى لاكـن لاحضـت وجود معلومـة كل ماطبقتهـا كانـت تطلع معايـة ( أنا ) النتائـج غلــط !! حتى شويـة جننتنــي ^_^ ؟! وهيـة : 
> الأن لو توقعنـا أن اليـورو او الجنيه سيرتفــع بالنسبـة للدولار سنقـوم بالشـــراء ..؛َ هــل كلام ينطبق علـى اليـن والفرنـك ؟! ولا العكس لو شفنـا يرتفع نقوم بالبيــع ؟؟!  
> وشكـرا ..؛َ /

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
بداية للإيضاخ زوج العملات  يتكون من عملتين : عملة أساسية وعملة مقابلة  لها مثلا زوج  اليورو دولار العملة الأساسية هى اليورو والعملة المقابلة هى الدولار ونفس الشىء الجنيه أمام الدولار  
عمليات الشراء أو البيع للزوج تتم على العملة الأساس بمعنى إذا توقعت إرتفاع اليورو سوف تشتري زوج اليورو دولار أما إذا توقعت إنخفاض اليورو وصعود الدولار سوف تبيع اليورو دولار 
أما الدولار ين والدولار فرنك العملة الأساس هنا هى الدولار بالتالي عندما نتوقع إرتفاع الين والفرنك فهذا يعني أن الدولار سينخفض أمامهما بالتالي تكون العملية هى البيع  
أتمنى أكون أقدتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## HMoOoOoDe

أهااا ..َ؛  حلـو فهمـان عليكـي (( عمـلات مباشـرة وغيـر مباشـرة )  علـى حسب العملة الأسـاس بتعتمـد ..؛َ 
بس بالبرنامج اللـي عنـدي ( amna capital trader )  بشـوف اليـن بيرتفـع .. بدخل الصفقـة بيــع ..؛َ  بالعكس كل ما ارتفع السعـر بخســر اكتر وكل ما قـل بربـح اكتر ؟؟! كأنو داخل يورو دولار ؟! مو دولار ين ؟! حيرنـي !

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أهااا ..َ؛  حلـو فهمـان عليكـي (( عمـلات مباشـرة وغيـر مباشـرة )  علـى حسب العملة الأسـاس بتعتمـد ..؛َ 
> بس بالبرنامج اللـي عنـدي ( amna capital trader )  بشـوف اليـن بيرتفـع .. بدخل الصفقـة بيــع ..؛َ  بالعكس كل ما ارتفع السعـر بخســر اكتر وكل ما قـل بربـح اكتر ؟؟! كأنو داخل يورو دولار ؟! مو دولار ين ؟! حيرنـي !

 رجاء إيضاح كيف ترى الين يرتفع ؟ هل تقصد أنك ترى الإتجاه على شارت  الدولار ين صاعد؟ 
إذا كان الوضع كذلك فعندما تدخل بيع فأنت تخالف الإتجاه لأن صعود  الزوج على الشارت أمامك يعني أن الدولار يرتفع أمام الين وليس العكس 
للإيضاح أكثر:

----------


## HMoOoOoDe

> رجاء إيضاح كيف ترى الين يرتفع ؟ هل تقصد أنك ترى الإتجاه على شارت  الدولار ين صاعد؟ 
> إذا كان الوضع كذلك فعندما تدخل بيع فأنت تخالف الإتجاه لأن صعود  الزوج على الشارت أمامك يعني أن الدولار يرتفع أمام الين وليس العكس 
> للإيضاح أكثر:

 
أيـوة نعـم علـى شـارت الـدولار يـن ( ألاحض أنو يرتفـع )  فأقـوم بالبيـع .. ولاكـن عنـد أستمراره على الشاشـة بالإرتفاع فأنا أخسر ؟! مـع أنو المفـروض بمـا أنو يرتفـع فانا كسبـان  لاني داخل بدولار يـن .. مــش داخـــل يورو دولار ؟؟!   تفضلــي الصـورة للتوضيـح    
لاحضـي أنـو على شارة اليـن دولار أنو يرتفـع أنا دخلت بيع وخسرت كيـف ؟!  
رابط الصـورة .. http://im33.gulfup.com/XjgSN.jpg

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفيك رانيا أتمنى ان تكونى بصحة جيدة وسعادة دائمة  
لدي بعض الاستفسارات  
الاول كما هو بالصورة يوضح حجم العقود بشركة ونسورد بروكرز    
من فضلك اشرحيلي العقود دي بمعنى  
0.10 حجم العقد دا مثلا النقطة فيه بتتحرك كام دولار وهكذا الى باقي العقود الموجودة في الصورة   
بالنسبة للاستفسار الثانى والثالث  اشرحيلي الامثلة من فضلك على انه حساب مثلا فيه 1000 دولار يعنى الخسارة الى اتحملها هتكون كام والربح كام فى كل صفقة     
الاستفسار الثانى  
في خطة تطبيق ادارة رأس المال  
متاجرو المدى المتوسط : المخاطرة بـ 2 % فى كل صفقة : اشرحيلي من فضلك العبارة دي  مع امثلة  
الاستفسار الثالث  
نسبة العائد الى المخاطرة  
الكثير من الكتب بيقول ان النسبة المثالية كعائد الى المخاطرة هي ( 3 : 1 ) ياريت تشرحيها مع ذكر امثلة   
شكرا لكي رانيا فى انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أيـوة نعـم علـى شـارت الـدولار يـن ( ألاحض أنو يرتفـع )  فأقـوم بالبيـع .. ولاكـن عنـد أستمراره على الشاشـة بالإرتفاع فأنا أخسر ؟! مـع أنو المفـروض بمـا أنو يرتفـع فانا كسبـان  لاني داخل بدولار يـن .. مــش داخـــل يورو دولار ؟؟!   تفضلــي الصـورة للتوضيـح    
> لاحضـي أنـو على شارة اليـن دولار أنو يرتفـع أنا دخلت بيع وخسرت كيـف ؟!  
> رابط الصـورة .. http://im33.gulfup.com/XjgSN.jpg

 أخي الكريم الزوج إسمه الدولار ين وليس الين دولار هذا يعني أن الدولار هو العملة الأساسية بهذا الزوج بالتالي عندما تبيع زوج الدولار ين فأنت فعليا تبيع الدولار وتشتري الين  
بالنسبة للشارت تعتمد عليه لتحليل الزوج فنيا بالتالي عندما يصعد زوج الدولار ين على الشارت ينصح بأن تبحث عن اسباب فنية تدعم الصعود وتشتري في الإتجاه الصحيح لأن صعود الدولار ين على الشارت يعني أن الدولار يرتفع  (العملة الأساسية) والين ينخفض( العملة المقابلة )   وعندما قمت أنت بالدخول بيع على زوج الدولار ين  فهذا يعني أنك بعت الدولار وإشتريت الين لهذا كلما إرتفع الزوج أكثر  
كلما زادت الخسارة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  *
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> كيفيك رانيا أتمنى ان تكونى بصحة جيدة وسعادة دائمة   *الحمد لله أشكرك*  
> لدي بعض الاستفسارات  
> الاول كما هو بالصورة يوضح حجم العقود بشركة ونسورد بروكرز    
> من فضلك اشرحيلي العقود دي بمعنى  
> 0.10 حجم العقد دا مثلا النقطة فيه بتتحرك كام دولار وهكذا الى باقي العقود الموجودة في الصورة   *أحجام العقود بشكل عام تبدأ من الميكرو النقطة فيه = 10 سنت وهو بهذا الشكل 0.01 ، ويمكن إستخدام مضاعفاته أى عقدين أو ثلاث أو أربع هكذا 0.002  = النقطة 20 سنت ،  0.003 = النقطة 30 سنت وهكذا  
> ثانيا : العقد الميني = النقطة تساوي 1 دولار وهو بهذا الشكل 0.10 ويمكن أيضا إستخدام مضاعفاته ، 0.20 = 2 عقد ميني النقطة ب2 دولار وهكذا 
> ثالثا : العقد القياسي أو الستاندر = النقطة ب10 دولار وهو بهذا الشكل 1.00 على الميتاتريدر*  
> ...

 الرد بالإقتباس

----------


## HMoOoOoDe

عفـوا فهمـت المـوضـوع ..؛َ  كـان مشكلتـي ماكانت بالازواج ابـدا ... كانـت بالشــارت يعني بأي نوع من الأزواج المهـم لمة أتوقع أنو بيرتفع أخد شـراء . وإذا توقعـت العكس اخد بيــع (( بختصـار )) 
شكـرأ للأخــت رانيـا .؛َ

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عفـوا فهمـت المـوضـوع ..؛َ  كـان مشكلتـي ماكانت بالازواج ابـدا ... كانـت بالشــارت يعني بأي نوع من الأزواج المهـم لمة أتوقع أنو بيرتفع أخد شـراء . وإذا توقعـت العكس اخد بيــع (( بختصـار )) 
> شكـرأ للأخــت رانيـا .؛َ

 كلامك صحيح تماما 
أهلا وسهلا بك دائما 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي جدا رانيا 
من فضلك عاوز مواضيع تخص الارقام النفسية للمتداولين

----------


## Codecx

الاستفسار الثانى  
الاستوب لوز بينضرب كتير .. 
ازاى احدد وقف الخسارة 30 نقطة لو انا فاتح عقد  0.10  الاستوب بينضرب بسرعه  
فى انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي جدا رانيا 
> من فضلك عاوز مواضيع تخص الارقام النفسية للمتداولين

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t39025.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50401.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاستفسار الثانى  
> الاستوب لوز بينضرب كتير .. 
> ازاى احدد وقف الخسارة 30 نقطة لو انا فاتح عقد  0.10  الاستوب بينضرب بسرعه  
> فى انتظارك

 وقف الخسارة تحدده وفقا لتحليلك أو طريقة العمل التي تستخدمها في المتاجرة ، وضعت 30 نقطة لإيضاح المثال فقط وليست شرط ثابت

----------


## hosamhourany

مرحبا للجميع..
لو سمحتوا متى تنتهي اجازة عيد الاستقلال .. السوق سكر عندي الساعه 8,15 بتوقيت بيروت , امتى يفتح ؟؟؟ بكرة ولا على الاسترالي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مرحبا للجميع..
> لو سمحتوا متى تنتهي اجازة عيد الاستقلال .. السوق سكر عندي الساعه 8,15 بتوقيت بيروت , امتى يفتح ؟؟؟ بكرة ولا على الاسترالي

 الأسترالي إن شاء الله بعد إنتهاء السوق الأمريكي

----------


## Codecx

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفيك رانيا .. كل عام وانتى بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان االكريم اعاده الله عليكي وعلينا بالخير والبركات  
لدي استفسار    
ارسلت هذه الصورة لاحد خبراء الفوركس عن طريق شخص صديقي  
وكان رده  كا الاتى 
1 - الاتجاه منخفض للوقت الحالي على اليورو دولار و قد يستهدف مستويات 1.2794 و حتى يصل الى هذه المستويات يجب أن لا يعود للإغلاق فوق مستويات 1.2944 
2 - بس لا ننسى أن الزوج للوقت الحالي متشبع بعمليات البيع و قد يعود للارتفاع 
بمعنى اشمعنى قال يمكن ان يصل الزوج الى مستويات 1.2794 بشرط  لايعود الى مستويات 1.29 ويغلق فوقه 
وازاي ومنين عرف ان الزوج متشبع بعمليات البيع هل يقصد المؤشر او تفسير اخر  
من فضلك رانيا اشرحيلي الجملتين دوول بالتفصيل الممل جدا جدا جدا  
شكرا رانيا

----------


## ابو راجي

السلام عليكم  اين ممكن اجد شرح عن مؤشر bears 13 و مؤشر bulls 13 الموجودين في خانة custom في الميتاريدر 4  الرجاء المساعده من الاخوة الكرام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيفيك رانيا .. كل عام وانتى بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان االكريم اعاده الله عليكي وعلينا بالخير والبركات  
> لدي استفسار    
> ارسلت هذه الصورة لاحد خبراء الفوركس عن طريق شخص صديقي  
> وكان رده  كا الاتى 
> 1 - الاتجاه منخفض للوقت الحالي على اليورو دولار و قد يستهدف مستويات 1.2794 و حتى يصل الى هذه المستويات يجب أن لا يعود للإغلاق فوق مستويات 1.2944 
> 2 - بس لا ننسى أن الزوج للوقت الحالي متشبع بعمليات البيع و قد يعود للارتفاع 
> بمعنى اشمعنى قال يمكن ان يصل الزوج الى مستويات 1.2794 بشرط  لايعود الى مستويات 1.29 ويغلق فوقه 
> وازاي ومنين عرف ان الزوج متشبع بعمليات البيع هل يقصد المؤشر او تفسير اخر  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسلامة 
طبعا أفضل من يفيدك في الرد على استفساراتك هو الخبير صاحب التحليل وليس أى شخص أخر ، لكن سوف أرد عليك من وجهة نظري بما أني أتفق مع ماتفضل به الخبير  
- 1.2800 هى منطقة دعم حيث يلتقي الزوج مع خط ترند جانبي يبدأ من القاع 1.2660 ، 1.2950 هى بداية منطقة مقاومة  كانت دعم سابق وتم كسره لاحظ السعر أثناء الهبوط توقف فيها قليلا بالإضافة الى انها منطقة يتوافق معها قاعين سابقين مكسورين  بالتالي هى مقاومة قوية حاليا وبقاء الزوج دونها يضمن إستمرار الهبوط ،  إذا صعد إليها وإخترقها المحلل يرى أن الإتجاه قد يتغير على الأقل مؤقتا للتصحيح ، 
- تشبع عمليات البيع عن طريق المؤشرات كل محلل له توليفة خاصة يقرأ بها الحالة السعرية

----------


## Codecx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسلامة 
> طبعا أفضل من يفيدك في الرد على استفساراتك هو الخبير صاحب التحليل وليس أى شخص أخر ، لكن سوف أرد عليك من وجهة نظري بما أني أتفق مع ماتفضل به الخبير  
> - 1.2800 هى منطقة دعم حيث يلتقي الزوج مع خط ترند جانبي يبدأ من القاع 1.2660 ، 1.2950 هى بداية منطقة مقاومة  كانت دعم سابق وتم كسره لاحظ السعر أثناء الهبوط توقف فيها قليلا بالإضافة الى انها منطقة يتوافق معها قاعين سابقين مكسورين  بالتالي هى مقاومة قوية حاليا وبقاء الزوج دونها يضمن إستمرار الهبوط ،  إذا صعد إليها وإخترقها المحلل يرى أن الإتجاه قد يتغير على الأقل مؤقتا للتصحيح ، 
> - تشبع عمليات البيع عن طريق المؤشرات كل محلل له توليفة خاصة يقرأ بها الحالة السعرية

 شكرا ليكي رانيا

----------


## ابو راجي

السلام عليكم  اين ممكن اجد شرح عن مؤشر bears 13 و مؤشر bulls 13 الموجودين في خانة custom في الميتاريدر 4  الرجاء المساعده من الاخوة الكرام

----------


## Osama86

أخت رانيا كيف حالك ؟ 
لدي 3 استفسارات اذا ممكن : 
ماهو حجم السبريد بالعملات المتداوله في شركة الوساطة http://www.worldwidemarkets.com/wwm 
ماذا يعني مصطلح الـ Stop out Level ؟   
ما الفرق بين  ISLAMIC ACCOUNT  NO REBATE ACCOUNT
و ISLAMIC ACCOUNT  REBATE ACCOUNT  
وشكراً جزيلاً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> أخت رانيا كيف حالك ؟ 
> لدي 3 استفسارات اذا ممكن : 
> ماهو حجم السبريد بالعملات المتداوله في شركة الوساطة http://www.worldwidemarkets.com/wwm 
> ماذا يعني مصطلح الـ Stop out Level ؟   
> ما الفرق بين  ISLAMIC ACCOUNT  NO REBATE ACCOUNT
> و ISLAMIC ACCOUNT  REBATE ACCOUNT  
> وشكراً جزيلاً

 أهلا وسهلا أخي أسامة 
- تفضل هذه قائمة السبريد للأزواج بشركة دبليو إم   
Stop Out Level مقصود بها النقطة التي يتم فيها  إغلاق جميع الصفقات النشطة في الحساب بشكل ألي بواسطة البروكر بسبب إنخفاض المارجن المتاح   
ما الفرق بين  ISLAMIC ACCOUNT  NO REBATE ACCOUNT
و ISLAMIC ACCOUNT  REBATE ACCOUNT  
الأفضل أن يتم الإيضاح من البروكر الذي يقدم الخدمة لكن حسب معلوماتي أعتقد المقصود بها حساب إسلامي يتم إعادة جزء من السبريد إلى حساب العميل ،  
وحساب إسلامي بدون خاصية إعادة جزء من السبريد إلى حساب العميل ، 
الفارق الجوهري بينهما غالبا يكون الحساب الذي يتم إستعادة جزء من السبريد فيه (الريبيت ) يكون السبريد فيه زائد عن الحساب العادي  بفارق نقطة

----------


## saad5421246

السلام عليكم عندي ممكن احد ينصحني عن شركة التداول الجيدة حيث انا اتداول ديمو مع شركة اي اف سي ماركت

----------


## Osama86

شكراً يا ســت رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  اين ممكن اجد شرح عن مؤشر bears 13 و مؤشر bulls 13 الموجودين في خانة custom في الميتاريدر 4 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   الرجاء المساعده من الاخوة الكرام

 حياك الله أخي أبو راجي 
الحقيقة لم يسبق لي إستخدامهما لكن إن شاء الله سوف أبحث لك عن شرح لهما وأقوم بإضافته هنا  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## saad5421246

ممكن احد يقول لي ان شركة اي اف سي ماركت جيدة ولة التريدر

----------


## ابو راجي

السلام عليكم  اين ممكن اجد شرح عن مؤشر bears 13 و مؤشر bulls 13 الموجودين في خانة custom في الميتاريدر 4  الرجاء المساعده من الاخوة الكرام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  اين ممكن اجد شرح عن مؤشر bears 13 و مؤشر bulls 13 الموجودين في خانة custom في الميتاريدر 4  الرجاء المساعده من الاخوة الكرام

  

> حياك الله أخي أبو راجي 
> الحقيقة لم يسبق لي إستخدامهما لكن إن شاء الله سوف أبحث لك عن شرح لهما وأقوم بإضافته هنا  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي أبو راجي 
المؤشر خاص بقياس قوة كل من الدببة والثيران في الأسواق ،  
أولا مؤشر الثيران Bulls :  عندما تكون الأعمدة أعلى مستوى الصفر فإن هذا يعني أن الثيران هم الأكثر سيطرة على الحركة السعرية والعكس إذا كانت الأعمدة دون مستوى الصفر فهذا يعني أن الثيران بوضع ضعيف الأن , 
المؤشر يقوم على عملية حسابية بين أعلى سعر حققه الزوج في الصعود يتم طرح منه المستوى المقابل للمتوسط الحسابي الأسي 13  
إستخدام المؤشر في المتاجرة : يستخدم في المتاجرة عن طريق دمجه مع أى مؤشر ترند أو طريقة عمل ويدعم المؤشر إشارة الشراء عندما يكون تحت الصفر ثم تبدأ الأعمدة في التصاعد أعلى مستوى الصفر 
نفس المبدأ هو ألية عمل مؤشر Bears  
الفارق أن العملية الحسابية الخاصة به تكون عن طريق أقل سعر حققه الزوج مخصوم منه مستوى المتوسط الحسابي 13  
المؤشرين تحدث عنهما إليكسندر إيلدر في كتابه Trading for a Living”  
أتمنى أكون أفدتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن احد يقول لي ان شركة اي اف سي ماركت جيدة ولة التريدر

 هلا بك أخي الكريم 
بداية أنصحك بالإطلاع على هذا الموضوع الخاص بإختيار شركة الوساطة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
ثانيا أنصحك طالما أنك مبتدىء ألا تفكر الأن في شركات الوساطة والحساب الحقيقي ، عليك أولا إكتساب الخبرة الكافية للتداول في السوق وتحقيق ربح ثابت من المتاجرة لما لا يقل عن 30 صفقة متتالية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم عندي ممكن احد ينصحني عن شركة التداول الجيدة حيث انا اتداول ديمو مع شركة اي اف سي ماركت

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا أخي سعد 
تم الإجابة هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1664...ml#post2680159

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكراً يا ســت رانيا

 ياهلا بك أخي أسامة

----------


## Osama86

إزيك يا ســت رانيا  
ممكن ترشحين لي 6 عملات ذات نشاط "تــرنــدي" اي تعمل ترنداد اكثر من التذبذب 
لأني شغال استراتيجيه Trend Following 
هل مسموح اعمل Statement  لحساب التداول الديمو في منصة FX Solutions UK ؟
لكي ادرس وضع الاستراتيجيه الشغال عليها ويهمني شارت الاداء زي ده 
حاولت ولم استطع  :Frown:

----------


## magik03

كيفية فتح حساب حقيقي ارجوا الشرح الدقيقة في حساب ؟؟؟؟؟
fxsolutions

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيفية فتح حساب حقيقي ارجوا الشرح الدقيقة في حساب ؟؟؟؟؟
> fxsolutions

 
تفضل أخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t153306.html#post2500698

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> إزيك يا ســت رانيا  
> ممكن ترشحين لي 6 عملات ذات نشاط "تــرنــدي" اي تعمل ترنداد اكثر من التذبذب 
> لأني شغال استراتيجيه Trend Following 
> هل مسموح اعمل Statement  لحساب التداول الديمو في منصة FX Solutions UK ؟
> لكي ادرس وضع الاستراتيجيه الشغال عليها ويهمني شارت الاداء زي ده 
> حاولت ولم استطع

 ياهلا أخي أسامة 
اليورو دولار ، الباوند دولار ، الأسترالي دولار ، الدولار كندي ، اليورو ين ، الباوند ين ، النيوزلندي دولار جميعها أزواج ترند  
مسموح أكيد عند الضغط على خانة أكونت هيستوري إضغط كليك يمين ثم قم بإختيار Save  as detailed statement

----------


## ابو راجي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله أخي أبو راجي 
> المؤشر خاص بقياس قوة كل من الدببة والثيران في الأسواق ،  
> أولا مؤشر الثيران Bulls : عندما تكون الأعمدة أعلى مستوى الصفر فإن هذا يعني أن الثيران هم الأكثر سيطرة على الحركة السعرية والعكس إذا كانت الأعمدة دون مستوى الصفر فهذا يعني أن الثيران بوضع ضعيف الأن , 
> المؤشر يقوم على عملية حسابية بين أعلى سعر حققه الزوج في الصعود يتم طرح منه المستوى المقابل للمتوسط الحسابي الأسي 13  
> إستخدام المؤشر في المتاجرة : يستخدم في المتاجرة عن طريق دمجه مع أى مؤشر ترند أو طريقة عمل ويدعم المؤشر إشارة الشراء عندما يكون تحت الصفر ثم تبدأ الأعمدة في التصاعد أعلى مستوى الصفر 
> نفس المبدأ هو ألية عمل مؤشر Bears  
> الفارق أن العملية الحسابية الخاصة به تكون عن طريق أقل سعر حققه الزوج مخصوم منه مستوى المتوسط الحسابي 13  
> المؤشرين تحدث عنهما إليكسندر إيلدر في كتابه Trading for a Living”  
> ...

 شكرا اخت رانيا

----------


## Osama86

متشكر جداً 
الـ Statement  ظهر

----------


## saad5421246

السلام عليكم
اخوان اواجه مشكلة بتوقيت حيث البرامج تشير شكل وفوركس فاكتوري شكل

----------


## saad5421246

يعني مثلا سوق نيويورك البرنامج متاخر ساعة وفوركس فاكتوي هناك فرق ساعة فقط ما الحل

----------


## محمد النامي

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل والله يجعلها في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يعني مثلا سوق نيويورك البرنامج متاخر ساعة وفوركس فاكتوي هناك فرق ساعة فقط ما الحل

 فوركس فاكتوري يمكنك ضبط التوقيت حسب بلدك عن طريق الضغط على الساعة نفسها وإختيار الإعدادات المناسبة لتوقيت بلدك

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفك رانيا . كل عام وانتى بخير  
استفسار من فضلك بخصوص فيبوناتشي  
عاوز اعرف ارقام فيبوناتشي الي بتوضع فى الاعدادات  
الارقام هي  ( النسبة 33 ، 66 ، 76 )

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيفك رانيا . كل عام وانتى بخير  
> استفسار من فضلك بخصوص فيبوناتشي  
> عاوز اعرف ارقام فيبوناتشي الي بتوضع فى الاعدادات  
> الارقام هي  ( النسبة 33 ، 66 ، 76 )

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا كل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسلامة يارب 
النسب المتعارف عليها والأشهر هى 38.2  =  0.382  
61.8 = 0.618 
78.6= 0.786

----------


## Codecx

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا كل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسلامة يارب 
> النسب المتعارف عليها والأشهر هى 38.2  =  0.382  
> 61.8 = 0.618 
> 78.6= 0.786

 شكرا لكى رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لكى رانيا

 ياهلا بك

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
 كيفك رانيا  
استفسار من فضلك  
عاوزك تشرحيلي بالتفصيل معنى الجمل الاتيه  
1 -  الاسعار فى تسير فى نطاق سعري ضيق ايه معنى الجملة دي ومافائدتها وما الاجراء المتخذ فى ذلك الوقت  
2 - رأيت بعض الاشخاص يقول تابع اخر اغلاقات هذا الاسبوع الكلام دا كان على شارت ال4 ساعات  
ياريت تشرحيلي هما بيستفادوا ايه من موضوع سعر الاغلاق اليومي او الاسبوعى او الشهري او جلسة ال 4 ساعات للشمعة الواحده  
يعنى مثلا انا لقيت سعر اغلاق اليورو دولار 1.3021 ايه الي انا استفادته من الرقم دا او هيفيدنى في ايه  
من فضلك اشرحيلي الحاجات دي بالتفصيل وياريت لو في امثله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة    *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
>  كيفك رانيا  
> استفسار من فضلك  
> عاوزك تشرحيلي بالتفصيل معنى الجمل الاتيه  
> 1 -  الاسعار فى تسير فى نطاق سعري ضيق ايه معنى الجملة دي ومافائدتها وما الاجراء المتخذ فى ذلك الوقت   *نطاق ضيق تعني أن السعر يتحرك بشكل متذبذب أو عرضي في نطاق سعري صغير مثلا الحركة تنحصر في نطاق 50 نقطة صعودا وهبوطا مثلا أن يظل السعر لفترة يتحرك داخل هذه المسافة  ويكون  أدنى سعر 1.3100 وأعلى سعر 1.3150 ،*  
> 2 - رأيت بعض الاشخاص يقول تابع اخر اغلاقات هذا الاسبوع الكلام دا كان على شارت ال4 ساعات   *الإغلاقات مهمة لمعرفة موقعها من مستويات الدعم والمقاومة القوية ، هل أتى الإغلاق أعلى دعم مثلا أم دونه للإستدلال على الحركة المتوقعة في الفترة القادمة* ،* مثلا إذا كان السعر في هبوط قوي وفشل في الإغلاق دون دعم يمكن ان يكون في ذلك دلالة على الإكتفاء وبدأ مرحلة تصحيح صاعدة وطبعا الأمر يقاس حسب الوضع المثال هنا للإيضاح* 
> ياريت تشرحيلي هما بيستفادوا ايه من موضوع سعر الاغلاق اليومي او الاسبوعى او الشهري او جلسة ال 4 ساعات للشمعة الواحده  
> يعنى مثلا انا لقيت سعر اغلاق اليورو دولار 1.3021 ايه الي انا استفادته من الرقم دا او هيفيدنى في ايه  
> من فضلك اشرحيلي الحاجات دي بالتفصيل وياريت لو في امثله

 
الرد في الإقتباس

----------


## saad5421246

اشكرك ست رانيا

----------


## saad5421246

السلام عليكم رمضان كريم ست رانيا ممكن استفسار بخصوص فوركس فاكتوري حيث بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد جواب شافي وهو الارقام تظهر في فوركس فاكتوري بعدة الوان وهذا التوضيح في الصورة المرفقة وشكرا

----------


## qqqwww

مشكوره يااخت رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك ست رانيا

  

> مشكوره يااخت رانيا

 جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي رانيا  
بالنسبة للاستفسار السابق الى هو سعر الاغلاق ... هل بينطبق سعر الاغلاق على جلسة واحده مثلا اى شمعة 4 ساعات ولا بيتم تقييمه على عدة جلسات يعنى مثلا شمعة 4 ساعات انتهت هل بشوف سعر اغلاقها وبعدين بحدد الشمعة القادمه هتكون صاعده او هابطه .. ولا بشوف اليوم كله يعنى بشوف 6 شمعات وبعدين بحدد اليوم الى بعده الوضع هيكون ايه .. 
من فضلك فى استفسارات اخري  
1 من فضلك اشرحيلي جملة الزوج استنفذ حركتة اليومية بالتفصيل معناها ايه وازاي اعرف ان الزوج استنفذ حركته اليوميه وايه هي الدلائل الى توضحلي ان الزوج استنفذ حركته اليوميه  
2 - كيف استفيد من الاخبار والاحداث الاقتصادية .. انا فتحت مفكرة المتداول العربي لقيت مابين كل خبر وخبر ساعتين تلاته معنى كدا انا كل ساعتين وتلاته معرض لخبر او حدث اذن انا مش هعرف اتداول كدا علي شارت ال 4 ساعات . طيب تأثير الاخبار دي بيكون يوميا او اسبوعيا او شهريا .. ياريت تشرحيلي بالتفصل رانيا  
3 - شرح تقرير ال COT الاسبوعى وازاي استفيد منه وتؤثيره بيظهر امته على ال4 ساعات واليوم  
فى انتظارك رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم رمضان كريم ست رانيا ممكن استفسار بخصوص فوركس فاكتوري حيث بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد جواب شافي وهو الارقام تظهر في فوركس فاكتوري بعدة الوان وهذا التوضيح في الصورة المرفقة وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا بك أخي الكريم 
الألوان تختلف بإختلاف نتيجة الخبر ، عندما تأتي النتيجة أقل من المتوقع تظهر باللون الأحمر حيث أن أثرها غالبا يكون سلبي على العملة ، بينما إذا جاءت اعلى من المتوقع تظهر باللون الأخضر  
أيضا يمكنك الإطلاع على مفكرة المتداول العربي  
تحتوي الأخبار باللغة العربية وتتحدث نتائجها ايضا بشكل فوري 
رابط المفكرة : https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event 
كما أنها تتميز بأنك عند الضغط على أى خبر تظهر لك تفاصيله باللغة العربية ونتائجه السابقة مثل هذا الرابط :  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...ails/188/35494 
 تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي رانيا  
> بالنسبة للاستفسار السابق الى هو سعر الاغلاق ... هل بينطبق سعر الاغلاق على جلسة واحده مثلا اى شمعة 4 ساعات ولا بيتم تقييمه على عدة جلسات يعنى مثلا شمعة 4 ساعات انتهت هل بشوف سعر اغلاقها وبعدين بحدد الشمعة القادمه هتكون صاعده او هابطه .. ولا بشوف اليوم كله يعنى بشوف 6 شمعات وبعدين بحدد اليوم الى بعده الوضع هيكون ايه ..  * الإغلاق وحده لا يحدد الإتجاه القادم لكن  عبارة عن جزء من التحليل ، وغالبا الإهتمام يكون بالشموع التي تغلق بالقرب من مستوى دعم أو مقاومة مهم*  
> من فضلك فى استفسارات اخري  
> 1 من فضلك اشرحيلي جملة الزوج استنفذ حركتة اليومية بالتفصيل معناها ايه وازاي اعرف ان الزوج استنفذ حركته اليوميه وايه هي الدلائل الى توضحلي ان الزوج استنفذ حركته اليوميه   *كل زوج له متوسط حركة يومي من 100- 200 نقطة حسب الزوج ، مثلا اليوور دولار والباوند دولار متوسط حركتها 150-200 نقطة يوميا ، غالبا الزوج يستنفذ حركته اليومية بعد ساعتين أو ثلاث من بدأ  السوق الأمريكي  بحدود 5 -6 مساءا بتوقيت مصر* *من المؤشرات المفيدة بهذا الخصوص* : Average True Range 
> 2 - كيف استفيد من الاخبار والاحداث الاقتصادية .. انا فتحت مفكرة المتداول العربي لقيت مابين كل خبر وخبر ساعتين تلاته معنى كدا انا كل ساعتين وتلاته معرض لخبر او حدث اذن انا مش هعرف اتداول كدا علي شارت ال 4 ساعات . طيب تأثير الاخبار دي بيكون يوميا او اسبوعيا او شهريا .. ياريت تشرحيلي بالتفصل رانيا   *الأخبار جزء من تحليل إقتصاد الدول الخاصة بالعملات التي يتم التداول عليها ، ولها تحليل خاص بها يسمى تحليل أساسي وأخباري وويمكنك الإستفادة من مشاركات ومواضيع أخي وزميلي العزيز أستاذ رمضان غنيم ( عن طريق إستخدام خاصية البحث في المنتدى ) ، بشكل عام أهمية البيانات الإقتصادية متفاوتة ليست كل الأخبار بالمفكرة على نفس القدر من الأهمية وعموما كمبتدىء ينصح بان تتوقف عن التداول فقط وقت الأخبار القوية والتي عادة تكون موضحة بإشارة حمراء لأهميتها القصوى ، ومن الأخبار المهمة جدا خبر الفائدة والبطالة والتغير في الوظائف والميزان التجاري*
> 3 - شرح تقرير ال COT الاسبوعى وازاي استفيد منه وتؤثيره بيظهر امته على ال4 ساعات واليوم   *رجاء مراجعة هذا الموضوع للأستاذ أبو عبد الله* https://forum.arabictrader.com/t164345.html 
> فى انتظارك رانيا

 الرد في الإقتباس

----------


## saad5421246

اشكرك جدا ست رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك جدا ست رانيا

 أهلا وسهلا بك دائما 
موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## كابتن ماجد

السلام عليكم  
سؤالي عن الاوامر المعلقة : 
1- كم لابد ان يكون الفرق بين سعر السوق والامر المعلق كنقاط ؟
2 - هل يوجد فرق (في حساب النقاط )عند وضع الامر المعلق كبيع أو شراء؟
3- هل يوجد فرق في عدد النقاط عند وضع أمر معلق فوق سعر السوق أو تحته؟

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي راانيا  
بالنسبة للزوج يستنفذ حركته اليوميه .. مثلا انا بعرف ازاي هل مثل بطرح الهاى من اللو فبيعطيني ناتج الحركة اليومية ؟  
ايه فائدة اننا اعرف ان الزوج استنفذ حركته اليوميه يعنى مثلا لو نفترض ان الزوج حركته اليوميه للباوند دولار لقتها مابين 150 الى 200 .. ايه الاجراء الي انا اتخذه فى الوقت دا او اعمل ايه ؟  
طيب لو ذات الحركة اليوميه للزوج اعلي من 150 الي 200 نقطه ؟ اعمل ايه او افهم من كدا ايه   
وايه فائدة الموضوع بالنسبة لاطار ال4ساعات يعنى انا عرفت الحركة اليومية طيب هيفدنى في ايه على اطار ال 4 ساعات  
وهل كل ذالك له علاقة عند الدعوم والمقاومات  
ياريت حضرتك تشرحيلي كل نقطه من الاستفسارات لوحدها بحيث استوعب الموضوع  
شكرا ليكي رانيا

----------


## Codecx

ايضا من فضلك رانيا اشرحيلى الجملة دي بالتفصيل  
إذا لم يتحرك الزوج في الاتجاه المعاكس لحوالي 50-60 نقطة
فهو لم يصحح  
وجزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## كابتن ماجد

السلام عليكم  
سبق وسألت ولم اجد اجابة ارجو ان يجد سؤالي متسع من الوقت عندكم للرد عليه 
الاوامر المعلقة :
1- عند وضع أمر معلق كم لابد أن يكون فارق النقاط بين سعر السوق والأمر المعلق وهل هناك فرق بين البيع والشراء؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم   *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> سؤالي عن الاوامر المعلقة : 
> 1- كم لابد ان يكون الفرق بين سعر السوق والامر المعلق كنقاط ؟  *خمس نقاط* 
> 2 - هل يوجد فرق (في حساب النقاط )عند وضع الامر المعلق كبيع أو شراء؟  *فرق السبريد فقط* 
> 3- هل يوجد فرق في عدد النقاط عند وضع أمر معلق فوق سعر السوق أو تحته؟  *الفرق ثابت خمس نقاط أعلى السعر أو أدناه*

 الرد في الإقتباس

----------


## nawaf79

اخواني الكرام انا عملت بالفوركس قبل اربع سنوات لفترة اشهر وبعد ذلك توقفت  
والان عاودت للفوركس ولكن باعتقادي ان هناك شي تغير واريد ان اسالكم عنه 
كنت اتعامل مع زوج الباوند دولار وكان اربع ارقام بعد الفاصله اما الان فهو خمس ارقام بعد الفاصله  
ولم اعرف كيف وضع الهدف للعقود الي فتحتها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي راانيا  
> بالنسبة للزوج يستنفذ حركته اليوميه .. مثلا انا بعرف ازاي هل مثل بطرح الهاى من اللو فبيعطيني ناتج الحركة اليومية ؟  
> ايه فائدة اننا اعرف ان الزوج استنفذ حركته اليوميه يعنى مثلا لو نفترض ان الزوج حركته اليوميه للباوند دولار لقتها مابين 150 الى 200 .. ايه الاجراء الي انا اتخذه فى الوقت دا او اعمل ايه ؟  
> طيب لو ذات الحركة اليوميه للزوج اعلي من 150 الي 200 نقطه ؟ اعمل ايه او افهم من كدا ايه   
> وايه فائدة الموضوع بالنسبة لاطار ال4ساعات يعنى انا عرفت الحركة اليومية طيب هيفدنى في ايه على اطار ال 4 ساعات  
> وهل كل ذالك له علاقة عند الدعوم والمقاومات  
> ياريت حضرتك تشرحيلي كل نقطه من الاستفسارات لوحدها بحيث استوعب الموضوع  
> شكرا ليكي رانيا

 يتم التعرف على إستهلاك الزوج للحركة اليومية كما تفضلت بحساب المسافة بين الهاى واللو  
يتم الإستفادة من معرفة إستهلاك السعر لحركته اليومية في عدة أمور : 
- عند وصول السعر الى مستوى دعم أو مقاومة ، وقد إستغرق السعر حركته اليومية فإنه من المتوقع أن يرتد منه ولا يكسره ، وفي حال حدث والسعر كسر دعم مثلا أو إخترق مقاومة فبنسبة كبيرة هذا الكسر سوف يكون كاذب لأن السعر إستهلك حركته وقوته  
- بعض المتاجرين لديهم إستراتيجيات تخص الإستفادة من إستهلاك الزوج لحركته في الدخول عكس الإتجاه والإستفادة من الإرتداد أو التصحيح وتعرف هذه الطرق بإستراتيجيات الرينج اليومي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ايضا من فضلك رانيا اشرحيلى الجملة دي بالتفصيل  
> إذا لم يتحرك الزوج في الاتجاه المعاكس لحوالي 50-60 نقطة
> فهو لم يصحح  
> وجزاكى الله كل خير

 التصحيح هو تحرك السعر عكس الإتجاه الأساسي لبضعة نقاط  ، ويأتي التصحيح نتيجة لعمليات جني أرباح لمن دخل صفقات مع الإتجاه الأساسي ، يختلف حجم التصحيح بقوة الإتجاه ، عندما يكون الإتجاه قوي فإن السعر قد لا يصحح أو يصحح بنسبة بسيطة ويستمر مرة أخرى بقوة في إتجاهه الأساسي  
الجملة الموضحة هى عبارة عن وجهة نظر ترى أن التصحيح يجب ألا يقل عن 50 نقطة إذا لم يسير السعر عكس الإتجاه الحالي بنسبة 50 نقطة فهو لم يصحح ،

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> سبق وسألت ولم اجد اجابة ارجو ان يجد سؤالي متسع من الوقت عندكم للرد عليه 
> الاوامر المعلقة :
> 1- عند وضع أمر معلق كم لابد أن يكون فارق النقاط بين سعر السوق والأمر المعلق وهل هناك فرق بين البيع والشراء؟

 وعليكم السلام 
تم الرد في الموضوع الأخر أخي ماجد 
عموما الفارق هو 5 نقاط على الأقل ،  
والفارق بين البيع والشراء هو السبريد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخواني الكرام انا عملت بالفوركس قبل اربع سنوات لفترة اشهر وبعد ذلك توقفت  
> والان عاودت للفوركس ولكن باعتقادي ان هناك شي تغير واريد ان اسالكم عنه 
> كنت اتعامل مع زوج الباوند دولار وكان اربع ارقام بعد الفاصله اما الان فهو خمس ارقام بعد الفاصله  
> ولم اعرف كيف وضع الهدف للعقود الي فتحتها

 بعض الشركات مؤخرا أضافت فصلة عشرية خامسة كما تفضلت وهذه الشركات التي تطبق السبريد المتحرك  
ينصح بالإعتماد على الأرقام العشرية الأربعة الأخيرة وتضيف صفر  
بمعنى لديك أمر شراء مثلا من سعر 1.31502 ، وتريد أن تجعل الهدف 100 نقطة سوف تعتمد الأرقام الأربعة من اليسار 3150 وتضيف إليها 100 وتضيف صفر  = 1.31600

----------


## nawaf79

شكرا اخت رانيا 
ممكن اعرف منج شنو الشركات الي مازالت تستخدم الاربع ارقام

----------


## كابتن ماجد

حاولت أن اضع أمر معلق بفارق خمس نقاط يقول الأسعار غير صالحة  
وقبل بفارق 14 نقطة فوق سعر السوق هل هذا طبيعي أم عندي خطأ

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> حاولت أن اضع أمر معلق بفارق خمس نقاط يقول الأسعار غير صالحة  
> وقبل بفارق 14 نقطة فوق سعر السوق هل هذا طبيعي أم عندي خطأ

 قد يكون الفارق بسبب السبريد ، مثلا تريد وضع أمر معلق شراء سوف يقبل الأمر معك إذا وضعته أدنى سعر البيع الحالي ب5 نقاط ، والعكس إذا أردت وضع أمر بيع معلق مثلا سيل ستوب سوف يكون أعلى سعر الشراء ب5 نقاط

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اخت رانيا 
> ممكن اعرف منج شنو الشركات الي مازالت تستخدم الاربع ارقام

 wwm - fxsolutions 
تستخدم كل منهما الأربع أرقام عشرية

----------


## كابتن ماجد

لقد قمت بالتجريب على عدة أزواج منها الدولار ين سعر السوق 99.74 لايقبل أمر معلق سيل ستوب الا بفارق 14 نقطة يقبل عند 99.88 ولا يقبل تحته واذا اردت تنفيذ سيل ليمتد لا يقبل إلا عند 99.63 بفارق 11 نقطة هل هناك شرح دقيق هل هو ثابت في كل الازواج بالرغم اني قمت بتجربته على عدة أزواج هل لدي خطأ أرجو التوضيح

----------


## كابتن ماجد

الفوليوم هل يعبر عن حجم النقطة ؟ 
هل حدوده 8.00 أو استطيع اضافة أرقام أكثر ؟  
اذا ممكن اضع أكثر الى كم هل يوجد سقف أعلى لها ؟  
هل اضع فقط خانتين بعد الفاصلة أو يمكن أن اضع اكثر وكيف تكون قراءتها ؟ 
لو وضعت أمر معلق هل يعمل حتى لو أغلقت برنامج التداول ؟

----------


## كابتن ماجد

مامعنى هذا الخيار وكيف استفيد منه

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي رانيا  
استفسار اخر من فضلك  
عاوز جدول لمعدل الحركة اليومية للازواج او موقع يكون متجدد لحركات اليومية للازواج  
EUR/USD . GBP/USD . USD/CHF . USD/CAD . USD/JPY . NZD/USD

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي رانيا  
> استفسار اخر من فضلك  
> عاوز جدول لمعدل الحركة اليومية للازواج او موقع يكون متجدد لحركات اليومية للازواج  
> EUR/USD . GBP/USD . USD/CHF . USD/CAD . USD/JPY . NZD/USD

 
للأسف ليس لدي هذا الجدول حاليا 
عموما سوف أحاول البحث عنه وإضافته لك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لقد قمت بالتجريب على عدة أزواج منها الدولار ين سعر السوق 99.74 لايقبل أمر معلق سيل ستوب الا بفارق 14 نقطة يقبل عند 99.88 ولا يقبل تحته واذا اردت تنفيذ سيل ليمتد لا يقبل إلا عند 99.63 بفارق 11 نقطة هل هناك شرح دقيق هل هو ثابت في كل الازواج بالرغم اني قمت بتجربته على عدة أزواج هل لدي خطأ أرجو التوضيح

 ماهى المنصة المستخدمة لديك ولأى شركة ؟  ، قد يكون الإختلاف بسبب الشركة 
تجربتي على FXSOLUTIONS GTSPRO

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الفوليوم هل يعبر عن حجم النقطة ؟ *
> يعبر عن حجم العقد المستخدم هل هو ميني أو ستاندر ، وبناءا على حجم العقد يتحدد حجم النقطة ، العقد الميني الواحد يجعل حجم النقطة 1 دولار ، العقد الستاندر يجعل حجم النقطة 10 دولار*  
> هل حدوده 8.00 أو استطيع اضافة أرقام أكثر ؟  *
> يمكنك الإضافة أكثر لكن هذا يرجع لحجم رأس المالك ، كلما زاد حجم العقد كلما زاد الهامش المحجوز وزاد حجم النقطة يجب أن تختار حجم عقد مناسب لحسابك* 
> اذا ممكن اضع أكثر الى كم هل يوجد سقف أعلى لها ؟  *
> حسب الشركة التي تتعامل معها بعض الشركات تضع حدود وأخرى تتركها بدون ، يمكنك مراجعة خدمة العملاء لشركتك* 
> هل اضع فقط خانتين بعد الفاصلة أو يمكن أن اضع اكثر وكيف تكون قراءتها ؟ *
> نعم فقط خانتين بعد الفاصلة فقط ، مع مراعاة أن معنى الخانة : 1.00 هو عقد ستاندر كل نقطة فيه ب10 دولار ، إذا وضعتها هكذا 0.10 هذا يعني عقد ميني النقطة ب1 دولار*  
> لو وضعت أمر معلق هل يعمل حتى لو أغلقت برنامج التداول ؟  *نعم يعمل إن شاء الله ، فقط إذا وضعت وقف خسارة متحرك لن يعمل إذا أغلقت برنامج التداول لأنه يكون على سيرفر المنصة وليس سيرفر الشركة ، أما بقية الأوامر تعمل عادي جدا حتى لو المنصة مغلقة*

 الرد في الإقتباس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مامعنى هذا الخيار وكيف استفيد منه

 أحيانا في أوقات الحركة السريعة وقت الأخبار مثلا ، يتحرك السعر بسرعة كبيرة ويختلف السعر الحالي عن سعر أمر الدخول الذي قمت بوضعه ، هذا الخيار يمنحك فرصة لإضافة عدد النقاط التي توافق أن ينفذ الأمر حتى لو تحركها السعر 
مثال للإيضاح : ترغب في إضافة صفقة شراء عند سعر 1.3100 ولكن السعر تحرك بسرعة كبيرة أثناء التنفيذ وتغير ليصبح 1.3103 ، إذا وضعت في هذه الخانة رقم 3 سوف يتفعل الأمر عادي على السعر الجديد ، لكن إذا لم تضع وتركتها صفر سوف تظهر لك رسالة تسمى إعادة تسعير تخبرك بالسعر الجديد وتسألك هل ترغب في تفعيل الأمر عليه أم يتم إلغاءه

----------


## كابتن ماجد

> ماهى المنصة المستخدمة لديك ولأى شركة ؟  ، قد يكون الإختلاف بسبب الشركة 
> تجربتي على FXSOLUTIONS GTSPRO

 
المنصة المستخدمة : ميتاتريدر 
الشركة : FX Solutions

----------


## كابتن ماجد

> الفوليوم هل يعبر عن حجم النقطة ؟ 
> يعبر عن حجم العقد المستخدم هل هو ميني أو ستاندر ، وبناءا على حجم العقد يتحدد حجم النقطة ، العقد الميني الواحد يجعل حجم النقطة 1 دولار ، العقد الستاندر يجعل حجم النقطة 10 دولار

 
اذا اردت أن اشتري عقدين ميني اختار 0.2
ثلاث عقود ميني 0.3
واذا اردت شراء عقدين ستاندر اختار 2.00
وثلاث عقود ستاندر 3.00 
هل هذا صحيح ؟

----------


## كابتن ماجد

اذا قمت بعدة عمليات شرائية للعملة بأسعار مختلفة هل يوجد متوسط او تكون كل عملية منفصلة ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اذا اردت أن اشتري عقدين ميني اختار 0.2
> ثلاث عقود ميني 0.3
> واذا اردت شراء عقدين ستاندر اختار 2.00
> وثلاث عقود ستاندر 3.00 
> هل هذا صحيح ؟

 
صحيح تماما

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اذا قمت بعدة عمليات شرائية للعملة بأسعار مختلفة هل يوجد متوسط او تكون كل عملية منفصلة ؟

 تظهر كل عملية منفصلة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> المنصة المستخدمة : ميتاتريدر 
> الشركة : FX Solutions

 نعم يوجد إختلاف بين منصة الميتاتريدر وجي تي إس برو قمت بتجربة الأوامر الأن عليها ويجب أن يكون الفارق 11 نقطة تقريبا عن سعر البيع في حال تعليق أمر معلق شراء

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي رانيا  
استفسار اخر من فضلك  
اسمع البعض وخبراء التحليل الفنى دائما يتحدثون ب انه يجب ان يكون لديك استراتيجية مختلفه عن الاخرين استراتيجية انت بنفسك تصنعها وتسير عليها   
انا عاوز اعرف اعمل استراتيجية لنفسي ازاي او ابدأها منين او ايه بيكون مضمون الاستراتيجية دي  
في انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي رانيا  
> استفسار اخر من فضلك  
> اسمع البعض وخبراء التحليل الفنى دائما يتحدثون ب انه يجب ان يكون لديك استراتيجية مختلفه عن الاخرين استراتيجية انت بنفسك تصنعها وتسير عليها   
> انا عاوز اعرف اعمل استراتيجية لنفسي ازاي او ابدأها منين او ايه بيكون مضمون الاستراتيجية دي  
> في انتظارك

 تفضل هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t144386.html 
وإن شاء الله سوف أقوم بإعداد موضوع لتغطية هذه النقطة بإستفاضة أكثر خلال الفترة القادمة

----------


## كابتن ماجد

السلام عليكم  
كيف أعرف حجم النقطة المناسب للمال الموجود لدي
حاولت أضع أمر بيع ولدي مبلغ 7000$ واخترت حجم النقطة 7.00 ورفض تنفيذ الامر وقبل على 6.00 
فكيف اعرف حجم النقطة المناسب لمال المتوفر لدي

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي رانيا وياريت تبلغينى اول ما تعملي موضوع عن الاستراتيجية  
لان المشكله بالنسبة ليه هو اننا على مدار سنة ونص او مايقارب السنتين جمعت كم هائل من العملومات وطرق التحليل  
لكن المشكله الوحيدة الي بتواجهنى دلوقتى التداول العشوائى يعنى مش عارف ابدأ منين او ابدأ ازاي او اعمل لنفسي استراتيجية امشي عليها  
فى انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي رانيا وياريت تبلغينى اول ما تعملي موضوع عن الاستراتيجية  
> لان المشكله بالنسبة ليه هو اننا على مدار سنة ونص او مايقارب السنتين جمعت كم هائل من العملومات وطرق التحليل  
> لكن المشكله الوحيدة الي بتواجهنى دلوقتى التداول العشوائى يعنى مش عارف ابدأ منين او ابدأ ازاي او اعمل لنفسي استراتيجية امشي عليها  
> فى انتظارك

 قم بقراءة هذا المواضيع إن شاء الله تفيدك في تطبيق أدوات  التحليل الفني   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107972.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t167230.html

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف أعرف حجم النقطة المناسب للمال الموجود لدي
> حاولت أضع أمر بيع ولدي مبلغ 7000$ واخترت حجم النقطة 7.00 ورفض تنفيذ الامر وقبل على 6.00 
> فكيف اعرف حجم النقطة المناسب لمال المتوفر لدي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يتم تحديد حجم العقد المناسب عن طريق تحديد نسبة المخاطرة أى النسبة التي تقبل خسارتها من رأس المال ، ينصح دائما بأن يكون أقصى حجم للمخاطرة هو 3% من رأس المال ،  
حسب ماذكرت رأس مال 7000 هذا يعني أن النسبة التي ينصح بالمخاطرة بها هى 210 $ ،  
ثانيا : ماهو حجم وقف الخسارة للصفقة التي ترغب في الدخول فيها مثلا 50 نقطة ، يتم تقسيم 210 على 50 = 4 عقود ميني أى 0.40  هو حجم العقد المناسب لك في هذه الصفقة

----------


## كابتن ماجد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يتم تحديد حجم العقد المناسب عن طريق تحديد نسبة المخاطرة أى النسبة التي تقبل خسارتها من رأس المال ، ينصح دائما بأن يكون أقصى حجم للمخاطرة هو 3% من رأس المال ،  
> حسب ماذكرت رأس مال 7000 هذا يعني أن النسبة التي ينصح بالمخاطرة بها هى 210 $ ،  
> ثانيا : ماهو حجم وقف الخسارة للصفقة التي ترغب في الدخول فيها مثلا 50 نقطة ، يتم تقسيم 210 على 50 = 4 عقود ميني أى 0.40  هو حجم العقد المناسب لك في هذه الصفقة

   لو كنت اريد أن اتاجر بكامل المبلغ اي اقصى درجات المخاطرة هل هناك معادلة اتمكن من خلالها معرفة وحساب حجم النقطة المناسب لراس مالي

----------


## كابتن ماجد

ماهو أقصى تاريخ يمكن ان نضعه لانتهاء الامر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو كنت اريد أن اتاجر بكامل المبلغ اي اقصى درجات المخاطرة هل هناك معادلة اتمكن من خلالها معرفة وحساب حجم النقطة المناسب لراس مالي

 للأسف لم أجرب هذه النقطة ، يمكنك طرح الإستفسار  بقسم الفوركس العام  للحصول على إجابات أكثر 
بخصوص نقطة التاريخ بالإستفسار الثاني : حسب معلوماتي ليس لها حد أقصى

----------


## كابتن ماجد

كيفية عمل الهامش المحجوز وعلى اي اساس تم حجزه ولم استطيع أن آخذ بكامل السيولة لدي  
وهل له نسبة ثابته في جميع أزواج العملات

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيفية عمل الهامش المحجوز وعلى اي اساس تم حجزه ولم استطيع أن آخذ بكامل السيولة لدي  
> وهل له نسبة ثابته في جميع أزواج العملات

 نسبته متغيرة بين الأزواج وليس ثابت 
تفضل هذا المقال سوف يفيدك بخصوص ألية عمل الهامش : ألية المتاجرة بنظام الهامش والرافعة

----------


## كابتن ماجد

السلام عليكم  
متى يغلق سوق الفوركس يوم الجمعه ومتى يفتتح يوم الاحد بتوقيت السعودية 
وهل هناك اجازات او اعياد على مدار العام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> متى يغلق سوق الفوركس يوم الجمعه ومتى يفتتح يوم الاحد بتوقيت السعودية 
> وهل هناك اجازات او اعياد على مدار العام

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بشكل عام  يغلق  الساعة 11:30 مساءا يوم الجمعة و الإفتتاح يوم الجمعة الساعة 1:00 صباحا  
بعض الشركات يختلف توقيت الإفتتاح والإغلاق فيها عن هذه المواعيد من 30 دقيقة الى 60 دقيقة 
مثلا شركات افكسول وwwm  الإفتتاح يكون فيها متأخر بمقدار ساعة يكون في تمام الثانية صباحا بتوقيت السعودية 
نعم يوجد أجازات وأعياد على مدار العام وينصح يوميا بالإطلاع على مفكرة المتداول العربي للإطلاع على أهم البيانات المتوقعة بالإضافة للتنويه إذا هناك عطلات أو أعياد يكون السوق فيها مغلق 
رابط المفكرة الإقتصادية : https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفيك رانيا اتمنى ان تكونى بخير ان شاء الله  
استفسار من فضلك  
ماهى مواعيد افتتاح الاسواق واغلاقها وتداخل الاسواق بتوقيت مصر ؟  
الاستفسار الثانى  
مثلا السوق الامريكي فتح يبقي ايه هى العملات الي هتداول عليها مع الدولار  
وهكذا للسوق الاوربى هتداول علي ايه مع اليورو  
والاسيوي ايه العملات بتاعته هل هى الين ومع ايه هتداول مع الين  
وهل مثلا السوق الامريكي او باقي الاسواق لما بتكون فاتحه هل بيكون في حركة في العملات بتاعتها مقابل العملات الاخري  
ياريت تشرحيلي كل دا بالتفصيل  
فى انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيفيك رانيا اتمنى ان تكونى بخير ان شاء الله  
> استفسار من فضلك  
> ماهى مواعيد افتتاح الاسواق واغلاقها وتداخل الاسواق بتوقيت مصر ؟  
> الاستفسار الثانى  
> مثلا السوق الامريكي فتح يبقي ايه هى العملات الي هتداول عليها مع الدولار  
> وهكذا للسوق الاوربى هتداول علي ايه مع اليورو  
> والاسيوي ايه العملات بتاعته هل هى الين ومع ايه هتداول مع الين  
> وهل مثلا السوق الامريكي او باقي الاسواق لما بتكون فاتحه هل بيكون في حركة في العملات بتاعتها مقابل العملات الاخري  
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مواعيد إفتتاح وإغلاق الأسواق تفضل هذا الموقع وقم بإختيار توقيت البلد مصر : http://forex.timezoneconverter.com/ 
يمكنك تداول جميع الأزواج طوال اليوم دون تقيد بموعد أسواق معينة وهذا من مميزات سوق الفوركس وبشكل عام ينصح أن تتركز متاجرتك اليومية في أوقات السيولة المرتفعة والحركة القوية والتي تبدأ من التاسعة صباحا بتوقيت مصر وحتى الخامسة والنصف الى السادسة مساءا بتوقيت مصر ، 
 - على الرغم من ان سوق اسيا و سيدني  الذي يبدأ من منتصف الليل تقريبا يغلب على حركته التذبذب إلا أن أزواج الين والأسترالي دولار تشهد بنسبة أكبر تحركات قوية نوعا في وقت هذا السوق مقارنة بأزواج أخرى مثل اليوور والباوند دولار

----------


## كابتن ماجد

> نعم يوجد أجازات وأعياد على مدار العام وينصح يوميا بالإطلاع على مفكرة المتداول العربي للإطلاع على أهم البيانات المتوقعة بالإضافة للتنويه إذا هناك عطلات أو أعياد يكون السوق فيها مغلق 
> رابط المفكرة الإقتصادية : https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

 ألا يوجد جدول ثابت للااعياد والاجازات كماسوق الاسهم ؟!!!!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ألا يوجد جدول ثابت للااعياد والاجازات كماسوق الاسهم ؟!!!!

 تفضل هذا الموقع يقدم جدول الأعياد بشكل عام لجميع دول العالم  https://www.instaforex.com/holidays.php 
يهمك منهم الاجازات  الخاصة بأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان لأن هذه الأجازات تتسبب في توقف التداول او ضعف الحركة

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيفيك رانيا يارب تكونى بخير وسعاده دائمه ان شاء الله  
لدي 3 استفسارات  
الاول هو  
فى الصورة يوجد اخبار كثير منها الاهمية القصوي باللون الاحمر ثم المتوسطة ثم العادية   
انا دلوقتى اهتم بالاخبار ذات الاهمية القصوي فقط ؟ ولا اهتم بالقصوي والمتوسطة ولا بكل الاخبار ؟ ولو انا اهتممت بكل الاخبار معنى كدا اننا هتداول كل ساعه او ساعتين فقط عشان ابعد عن الوقت الي فيه الخبر  
طيب ايه الحل ؟ 
..................................................  ............................................... 
الاستفسار الثانى  
بسمع الناس تقول ان في ترابط بين العملات يعنى مثلا لو EUR/USD صاعد يبقي USD/CHF هابط  
عاوز اعرف ايه هي العملات الي بيكون بينها ترابط  
..................................................  ..................................................  ................. 
الاستفسار الثالث 
انا قراة كتاب ستيف نيسون بتاع الشموع اليابانية بس في حاجات مهمه مش قدرت افهمها من الكتاب  
1 - عاوز اعرف قوة الشموع بتظهر فقط عند القمم والقيعان ؟ 
2 - ظلال الشموع بتعبر عن ايه عند الدعوم والمقاومات  
3 اجسام الشموع العادية ليست العاكسه الى بتظهر فى الاتجاه يعنى جسم صغير ضعف الظل او الظل ضعف الجسم كل دا بيعبر عن ايه  
انا اسف بتعبك معايه  
في انتظارك وجزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> كيفيك رانيا يارب تكونى بخير وسعاده دائمه ان شاء الله  
> لدي 3 استفسارات  
> الاول هو  
> فى الصورة يوجد اخبار كثير منها الاهمية القصوي باللون الاحمر ثم المتوسطة ثم العادية   
> انا دلوقتى اهتم بالاخبار ذات الاهمية القصوي فقط ؟ ولا اهتم بالقصوي والمتوسطة ولا بكل الاخبار ؟ ولو انا اهتممت بكل الاخبار معنى كدا اننا هتداول كل ساعه او ساعتين فقط عشان ابعد عن الوقت الي فيه الخبر  
> طيب ايه الحل ؟ *
> مسألة التداول وقت الأخبار مسألة إختلافية بين المتاجرين بمعنى أن بعض المتاجرين يرى أن الأخبار تدفع السعر للتحرك بشكل سريع نحو أهدافه المتوقعة مسبقا بواسطة التحليل الموجي أو الفني مثلا  لهذا لا تهتم بالأخبار بدرجة كبيرة إلا فقط في حالات الأخبار القوية ، وهناك مدرسة أخرى ترى أن الأخبار ترسم حركة الشارت وتهتم بمتابعة كل خبر واثره وهكذا ويجب دراسة التحليل الأخباري - الاساسي للقيام بهذه المهمة ،  
> بشكل شخصي أتبع المدرسة الأولى أقوم بتحليلي بشكل عادي جدا وأتوقف فقط عن المتاجرة في وقت الأخبار القوية جدا والتي غالبا تكون باللون الأحمر ، وأحدد وقت دخولي للصفقة عندما تتحقق الشروط الخاصة بعملية التداول بغض النظر إذا تزامن ذلك مع خبر متوسط أو ضعيف من عدمه*      
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم الرد في الإقتباس

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي رانيا  
من فضلك اشرحيلي الجملة دي بالتفصيل وياريت لو فى امثلة  
مثلا عندما يحقق السعر في الإتجاه الهابط هاى ويفشل في الحفاظ عليه ويهبط ويغلق بالقرب من الإفتتاح أو ادناه فهذا يدل على أن البائعين موجوديين بقوة وأن الإتجاه الهابط مستمر وبقوة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي رانيا  
> من فضلك اشرحيلي الجملة دي بالتفصيل وياريت لو فى امثلة  
> مثلا عندما يحقق السعر في الإتجاه الهابط هاى ويفشل في الحفاظ عليه ويهبط ويغلق بالقرب من الإفتتاح أو ادناه فهذا يدل على أن البائعين موجوديين بقوة وأن الإتجاه الهابط مستمر وبقوة

 
أهلا بيك دائما 
ده مثال تطبيق عملي يوضح لك الفكرة

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي راااانيا   
جزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## ابو الطيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي استفسار لو سمحتو 
عندي مؤشر على المنصة وكنت اشتغل عليه وفجأة لم اجده ماسبب المشكلة مع العلم انني اعدت تحميله مرة اخرى لكن لايفتح مع العلم انه موجود ضمن الانديكتور . ايضا جربته على اكثر من منصة
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيك رانيا يارب تكوني بخيير وسعادة دائمه  
لدي استفسار وطلب  
الاستفسار الاول  
انا دلوقتى قرأت كتاب جون ميرفي كاملا وكتب كتير  لكن كل  الكتب الموجوده بتتتبع نهج جون ميرفي في كتابه  
اعمل ايه دلوقتى او اكمل دراستى للمجال دا ازاي او اعمل ايه .. او ياريت تحكيلي على خطتك الي عملتيها يعنى بعد ما قرأتى الكتب كملتى ازاي استفدتى ازاي او الخطوات الي انتى اتبعتيها بعد مرحلة القراءة والتعلم  
الطلب  
انا عاوز ارسم على الشارت يعنى اعمل دائرة مثلا على مجموعة من الشموع او اشير بسهم على شمعة والحاجات دي طلبي نفس الصورة الي انتى رفعتيها فوق في الرد بتاعك . او دا برنامج ياريت تفيدينى 
وشكرا لكي رانيا  
جزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي استفسار لو سمحتو 
> عندي مؤشر على المنصة وكنت اشتغل عليه وفجأة لم اجده ماسبب المشكلة مع العلم انني اعدت تحميله مرة اخرى لكن لايفتح مع العلم انه موجود ضمن الانديكتور . ايضا جربته على اكثر من منصة
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي الفاضل أبو الطيب 
هل حضرتك متأكد أن المؤشر ليس له فترة تجريبية وقد تكون إنتهت بالتالي لا يعمل بالشكل الصحيح ؟ 
أيضا أنصحك بإضافة الإستفسار في قسم المؤشرات والإكسبرتات الإخوة هناك متخصصين أكثر بالبرمجة ومشاكل المؤشرات والإكسبرتات 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> ازيك رانيا يارب تكوني بخيير وسعادة دائمه  
> لدي استفسار وطلب  
> الاستفسار الاول  
> انا دلوقتى قرأت كتاب جون ميرفي كاملا وكتب كتير  لكن كل  الكتب الموجوده بتتتبع نهج جون ميرفي في كتابه  
> اعمل ايه دلوقتى او اكمل دراستى للمجال دا ازاي او اعمل ايه .. او ياريت تحكيلي على خطتك الي عملتيها يعنى بعد ما قرأتى الكتب كملتى ازاي استفدتى ازاي او الخطوات الي انتى اتبعتيها بعد مرحلة القراءة والتعلم  
> الطلب  
> انا عاوز ارسم على الشارت يعنى اعمل دائرة مثلا على مجموعة من الشموع او اشير بسهم على شمعة والحاجات دي طلبي نفس الصورة الي انتى رفعتيها فوق في الرد بتاعك . او دا برنامج ياريت تفيدينى 
> وشكرا لكي رانيا  
> جزاكى الله كل خير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلا أخي CODECX  
- رأي أن تبدأ في التطبيق العملي طالما أنك قد أسست نفسك من الناحية العلمية وكونت خلفية جيدة أن تبدأ التطبيق العملي على الشارت لما تعلمته إبدأ التحليل بشكل يومي وتوقع حركة العملات  وأن يتزامن ذلك بالإطلاع على تحليلات للمحللين سواء العرب أو الاجانب إذا لغتك الإنجليزية جيدة وذلك حتى تتعرف على خبرات وطرق التعامل مع الشارت وتستفيد منها ،  طبعا هذا لا يعني أن فترة القراءة وإكتساب معلومات جديدة إنتهت بالعكس يجب أن تجعل لنفسك هدف أسبوعي أو شهري حسب مايتسع وقتك أن تقرأ كتاب جديد أو تشاهد كورس تعليمي أو أكثر   
- البرنامج المستخدم هو Snag it 
تفضل هذا الرابط أرفقه أحد الأعضاء بالمنتدى هو للنسخة رقم 10   http://hotfile.com/dl/112333956/f64d...0.788.Full.rar 
وهذا شرح للبرنامج   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t62421.html  
 تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي جدا يارانيا  
جزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي جدا يارانيا  
> جزاكي الله كل خير

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
كيفيك رانيا  
لدى استفسار من فضلك  
انا سئلتك قبل كده عن تقرير ال Cot وانتى وضعتى ليا رابط عن التقرير بس الحقيقه انا مش فهمة منه اى شيء  
انا عاوز حضرتك تشرحيلي انتى شخصيا بتتعاملي ازاي مع التقرير دا يعنى مثلا هو بيصدر كل اسبوع انتى مثلا بتفهمى من التقرير دا ايه وبيفيديك في ايه  وبناء عن ايه بيساعدك فى توقع الحركة القادمه  
الخط الاحمر : لعقود البيع 
الخط الاخضر : لعقود الشراء
الخط الازرق : الفرق بينهم  
ياريت من فضلك تشرحيلي شرح وافي وكافي للموضوع دا مع ذكر امثله وطريقتك في فهم التقرير دا  
وجزاكي الله كل خير على المعلومات الي بتقدميها لينا وتكون في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> كيفيك رانيا  
> لدى استفسار من فضلك  
> انا سئلتك قبل كده عن تقرير ال Cot وانتى وضعتى ليا رابط عن التقرير بس الحقيقه انا مش فهمة منه اى شيء  
> انا عاوز حضرتك تشرحيلي انتى شخصيا بتتعاملي ازاي مع التقرير دا يعنى مثلا هو بيصدر كل اسبوع انتى مثلا بتفهمى من التقرير دا ايه وبيفيديك في ايه  وبناء عن ايه بيساعدك فى توقع الحركة القادمه  
> الخط الاحمر : لعقود البيع 
> الخط الاخضر : لعقود الشراء
> الخط الازرق : الفرق بينهم  
> ياريت من فضلك تشرحيلي شرح وافي وكافي للموضوع دا مع ذكر امثله وطريقتك في فهم التقرير دا  
> وجزاكي الله كل خير على المعلومات الي بتقدميها لينا وتكون في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المشاركة ده ان شاء الله تجيب عن تساؤلاتك بخصوص دلالات المؤشرات الأخضر والأحمر  موضحة بشكل مبسط  فقط قم بقراءتها بتركيز  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t164345.html#post2601999 
التقرير بشكل عام أستفيد منه لتعزيز أو تأكيد  رؤيتي وتحليلي للإتجاه العام المتوقع للاسبوع بمعنى ان الاهم والأساسي عندي هو تحليلي الفني للشارت ويأتي في المرتبة الثانية التقرير وبلا شك تكون الصفقات نسبة نجاحها اعلى والثقة بها أكبر عندما تتوافق مع الاتجاه المتوقع من النقرير للعملات

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي رانيا  هحاول اركز فى الموضوع بأقصي جهد وهبلغك بالنتائج ان شاء الله  
جزاكى الله كل خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي رانيا  هحاول اركز فى الموضوع بأقصي جهد وهبلغك بالنتائج ان شاء الله  
> جزاكى الله كل خير

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
موفق بإذن الله ، أهم شىء واحدة واحدة وحاول أن تبدأ التطبيق العملي والتحليل صدقني خبرات كثيرة تكتسب من الممارسة المباشرة بالسوق

----------


## Osama86

ست رانيا 
ما المقصود بمصطلح الـ Drawdown هل هو السيوله المتبقيه الغير محجوزه للمارجن؟ 
قرأت قبل فتره انه يجب ان لا تزيد نسبه الـ Drawdown عن رقم معين وما هو الـ Drawdown الذي اذا تعديته اكون عرضت حسابي للخطر؟   :016:  
الـ Drawdown بتاعي هو 15%  ؟ كويس ولا وِحِــش!  :Hands:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ست رانيا 
> ما المقصود بمصطلح الـ Drawdown هل هو السيوله المتبقيه الغير محجوزه للمارجن؟ 
> قرأت قبل فتره انه يجب ان لا تزيد نسبه الـ Drawdown عن رقم معين وما هو الـ Drawdown الذي اذا تعديته اكون عرضت حسابي للخطر؟   
> الـ Drawdown بتاعي هو 15%  ؟ كويس ولا وِحِــش!

 أهلا وسهلا أخي أسامة  
 الدرو داون هو أقصى تراجع حدث بالصفقات المفتوحة من نسبة رأس المال  
كلما إنخفضت نسبة الدرو داون كلما كان أفضل ، حاليا نسبتك جيدة وإن شاء الله الى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح وتنخفض أكثر لما دون 10% 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## حذر جدا

استفسار
بتعلم الفوركس بس في حاجه ماني فاهمها وهي ارجو التوضيح؟
فتح عقد شراء طبعا يحسب الربح والخساره في حالة اقفال العقد؟
هل العقد يبقى مفتوح اذا لم احدد ستوب لوس او سل بروفت ماذا يحصل وكم يبقى سريان العقد؟
واذا كان لدي عقد خاسر200 نقطه هل اتخلص منه ام ابقيه ممكن يتعدل السعر؟ 
واكون شاكر لمن يعلمنا تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استفسار
> بتعلم الفوركس بس في حاجه ماني فاهمها وهي ارجو التوضيح؟
> فتح عقد شراء طبعا يحسب الربح والخساره في حالة اقفال العقد؟
> هل العقد يبقى مفتوح اذا لم احدد ستوب لوس او سل بروفت ماذا يحصل وكم يبقى سريان العقد؟
> واذا كان لدي عقد خاسر200 نقطه هل اتخلص منه ام ابقيه ممكن يتعدل السعر؟ 
> واكون شاكر لمن يعلمنا تحياتي

 أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
فتح عقد شراء طبعا يحسب الربح والخساره في حالة اقفال العقد؟ *
نعم يحسب قيمة الخسارة وتخصم من الرصيد وبالعكس اذا كان رابح يحسب قيمة الربح ويضاف للرصيد* 
هل العقد يبقى مفتوح اذا لم احدد ستوب لوس او سل بروفت ماذا يحصل وكم يبقى سريان العقد؟  *نعم يظل مفتوح لانك لم تضع له حدود  
اذا كان خاسر سوف يستمر حتى ينتهي حجم الهامش المتاح وهو القيمة المتبقية بالرصيد بعد خصم الهامش المحجوز عند بداية الصفقة*  
واذا كان لدي عقد خاسر200 نقطه هل اتخلص منه ام ابقيه ممكن يتعدل السعر؟  *
هذا يرجع للسبب الذي دخلت بناءا عليه الصفقة هل انتهى ام لا وماهى الظروف التي أدت لانعكاس السعر بهذا القدر من نقطة دخولك ، السعر قد يعود لنقطة الدخول مرة اخرى خلال ايام او اسابيع  وقد لا يعود لعدة سنوات لان احيانا الازواج تبدأ في إتجاه وتستمر فيه لفترة طويلة وتبتعد عن المستويات لفترة طويلة لهذا ينصح دائما بوضع شروط للخروج من الصفقات واستخدام وقف الخسارة حتى لا ينعكس السعر ويبتعد كثيرا عن نقطة الدخول   *

----------


## Osama86

> الدرو داون هو أقصى تراجع حدث بالصفقات *المفتوحة* من نسبة رأس المال

 شكراً يا ست رانيا 
اللي فهمته من كلامكي ان الدرو داون هي الصفقات المفتوحه الخسرانه والتي لم اقم بالخروج منها؟ هذا اللي فهمته  
الدروداون بشهر 8 تقريباً 5%  :Emoticon1:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكراً يا ست رانيا 
> اللي فهمته من كلامكي ان الدرو داون هي الصفقات المفتوحه الخسرانه والتي لم اقم بالخروج منها؟ هذا اللي فهمته  
> الدروداون بشهر 8 تقريباً 5%

 المقصود هى نسبة الإنعكاس حتى للصفقات التي خرجت منها ، مثلا فتحت صفقة شراء وإنعكس عليك السعر بشكل كبير مثلا 300 نقطة  وبناءا عليه انخفضت قيمة الإيكويتي وبعدها أغلقت الصفقة سواء على ربح أو على خسارة أقل سوف يتم إحتساب الدرو داون على اساس ال300 نقطة التي إنعكست عليك  
تمام الدرو لشهر 8 جيد

----------


## zzeyani

لقد قمت بإنشاء سكريبت لاكن لا أعرف كيف أنشء سيرفر  فهل يوجد أحد ليساعدني في هدا الموضوع وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لقد قمت بإنشاء سكريبت لاكن لا أعرف كيف أنشء سيرفر  فهل يوجد أحد ليساعدني في هدا الموضوع وشكرا

 
السيرفر يتم تأجيره من إحدى الشركات المتخصصة  ليتم رفع الإكسبرت عليه 
انصحك بإضافة استفسارك بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات وان شاء الله الاخوة هناك يقدمون كل الدعم المطلوب  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html

----------


## sifou888

> لقد قمت بإنشاء سكريبت لاكن لا أعرف كيف أنشء سيرفر  فهل يوجد أحد ليساعدني في هدا الموضوع وشكرا

 السلام عليكم 
اخي والله محتاج اعمل سكريبت  لكن لا اعرف الطريقة يعني ممكن تفتح موضوع من اجل ذلك لكي يستفيد الجميع 
شكرا مسبقا

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
اواجه مشكلة في برنامج الميتاتريدر و المشكلة الكتالي : 
انا ادخل في موقع http://www.freestockcharts.com/ لكي احلل و ادخل ايضا برنامج الميتاتريدر 4  
لكن المشكلة هي ان الموقع يظهر سعر مثلا ( اليور للدولار ) 1.34083 و البرنامج يظهر لي 1.34064 !!  
اظن ان الموقع صحيح لكني استعمل برنامج الميتاتريدر لمعرفة الاتجاه و نقطة الدخول و الخروج و اشياء اخرى , فانا احتاج بشدة هذا البرنامج و لكن في اختلاف بين السعر في البرنامج و السعر في الموقع   
فما هو الحل .؟ هل هو خطا تقني في البرنامج ؟ ام هناك اعدادات تصحح الموضوع ؟ او ماذا ؟  
و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> اواجه مشكلة في برنامج الميتاتريدر و المشكلة الكتالي : 
> انا ادخل في موقع http://www.freestockcharts.com/ لكي احلل و ادخل ايضا برنامج الميتاتريدر 4  
> لكن المشكلة هي ان الموقع يظهر سعر مثلا ( اليور للدولار ) 1.34083 و البرنامج يظهر لي 1.34064 !!  
> اظن ان الموقع صحيح لكني استعمل برنامج الميتاتريدر لمعرفة الاتجاه و نقطة الدخول و الخروج و اشياء اخرى , فانا احتاج بشدة هذا البرنامج و لكن في اختلاف بين السعر في البرنامج و السعر في الموقع   
> فما هو الحل .؟ هل هو خطا تقني في البرنامج ؟ ام هناك اعدادات تصحح الموضوع ؟ او ماذا ؟  
> و شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
سبب هذا الاختلاف هو اختلاف مزود الاسعار وهو امر طبيعي ان يكون هناك اختلاف بمقدار 1 - 3 نقاط بين منصة كل شركة واخرى او موقع كما تفضلت  نظرا لتعدد المصادر المعتمدة لتزويد الشركات بالاسعار وللاسف ليس لها حل لان الاختلاف بسيط وغير مؤثر اغلب الاحيان 
عموما حاول ان تعتمد على السعر في البرنامج الذي تتداول بحسابك فيه عند تنفيذ الصفقات لانه هو المعتمد لدى الشركة التي بها الحساب وليس اى مصدر اسعار اخر 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## _fady_

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
عندى مشكلة بسيطة ان شاء الله
و هى كالتالى
انا هاى أول مرة بحياتى اشتغل على برنامج ميتا تريدر 4 ولا اعرف شيى عنه
طول الوقت كمن شغال على برنامج gts لفوكسل 
المهم / هلا انا فتحت صفقة مباشرة بدون تحديد اوامر الربح و الخسارة
ولكن لانها طولت و السوق نايم بدى احدد الها الربح و الخسارة 
بعرف انه عن طريق تعديل او حدف الامر ولكن بعد دلك مو عارف على اى خيار بالضبط
يا ريت شوية شرح لهيك خاصية و الاوامر المعلقة 
ولو كان فى شوية صور بيكون نور على نور
وشكرا جزيلا مقدما

----------


## _fady_

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> عندى مشكلة بسيطة ان شاء الله
> و هى كالتالى
> انا هاى أول مرة بحياتى اشتغل على برنامج ميتا تريدر 4 ولا اعرف شيى عنه
> طول الوقت كمن شغال على برنامج gts لفوكسل 
> المهم / هلا انا فتحت صفقة مباشرة بدون تحديد اوامر الربح و الخسارة
> ولكن لانها طولت و السوق نايم بدى احدد الها الربح و الخسارة 
> بعرف انه عن طريق تعديل او حدف الامر ولكن بعد دلك مو عارف على اى خيار بالضبط
> يا ريت شوية شرح لهيك خاصية و الاوامر المعلقة 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا أخي فادي 
بعد اختيار تعديل او حذف الأمر سوف تقوم بإضافة وقف الخسارة والهدف كما بالصورة هنا مشار اليهما بالرقمين 4 و5     
ايضا انصحك بالإطلاع على هذا الرابط لشرح الميتاتريدر هــــنـــا

----------


## mohammad_fx

السلام عليكم انا عندي مسائله حسابيه دايما اخطي بها 
الان راس المال 5000 دولار والرافعه 400
المنصه الميتاتريد الخاص ب wwm
الزوج هو المجنون 
دخلت شراء ب0.01  وعكس 50 نقطه وغززت ب0.01 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.02 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.03 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.05 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.08وعكس عليا 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.13  
الان السوال كم الهامش المحجوز وكم باقي علي المارجن كول

----------


## mohammad_fx

في انتظار الاجابه اخت رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم انا عندي مسائله حسابيه دايما اخطي بها 
> الان راس المال 5000 دولار والرافعه 400
> المنصه الميتاتريد الخاص ب wwm
> الزوج هو المجنون 
> دخلت شراء ب0.01  وعكس 50 نقطه وغززت ب0.01 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.02 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.03 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.05 وعكس 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.08وعكس عليا 50 نقطه وعززت ب0.13  
> الان السوال كم الهامش المحجوز وكم باقي علي المارجن كول

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
بالمرفقات ان شاء الله ملف اكسيل يلبي طلبك 
وهذا الموضوع ايضا اتمنى يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t69627.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## كابتن ماجد

السلام عليكم مساء الخير 
عندما اختار حجم النقطة او الفوليوم عشرة دولار مثلا : 
هل يحسب لي 10 دولار لكل نقطة تماما في جميع الأزواج؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم مساء الخير 
> عندما اختار حجم النقطة او الفوليوم عشرة دولار مثلا : 
> هل يحسب لي 10 دولار لكل نقطة تماما في جميع الأزواج؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ليس جميع الأزواج سوف تكون هناك اختلافات طفيفة بعض الأزواج سوف تكون النقطة 9 دولار وكسور وبعضها يزيد قليلا الى 10 دولار وكسور ، 
تفضل هذا الجدول يوضح ان شاء الله ( المصدر FXSOL UK

----------


## -Mussab-

هل يمكن فتح اكثر من صفقة لنفس العملة في نفس الوقت ام زيادة الرافعة فقط ؟   
معادلة او برنامج لادارة رأس المال أو جدول اكسل يحسب السبريد للصفقة و الربح و الخسارة عن طريق ادخال السعر والهدف ووقف الخسارة ويحسب كم صفقة يمكن فتحها بالنسبة للرافعة المستخدمة ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل يمكن فتح اكثر من صفقة لنفس العملة في نفس الوقت ام زيادة الرافعة فقط ؟   
> معادلة او برنامج لادارة رأس المال أو جدول اكسل يحسب السبريد للصفقة و الربح و الخسارة عن طريق ادخال السعر والهدف ووقف الخسارة ويحسب كم صفقة يمكن فتحها بالنسبة للرافعة المستخدمة ؟

 نعم ممكن فتح أكثر من صفقة لنفس العملة في نفس الوقت ، طالما لديك هامش متاح يكفي  
تفضل ان شاء الله هذا الملف يحقق طلبك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t132112.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## بابا لباس

السلام عليكم 
أنهيت دراسة الشموع اليبانية و تعلمت الفيبوناتشي وتحديد الدعوم والمقاومات
والان أود دراسة احد المؤشرات وقد اخترت التحليل الرقمي مؤشر البيفوت
هل أنا في الطريق الصحيح؟ ان كان كدلك أود دروس أو مواضيع لتعلم التحليل الرقمي مؤشر البيفوت وشكرا مسبقا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> أنهيت دراسة الشموع اليبانية و تعلمت الفيبوناتشي وتحديد الدعوم والمقاومات
> والان أود دراسة احد المؤشرات وقد اخترت التحليل الرقمي مؤشر البيفوت
> هل أنا في الطريق الصحيح؟ ان كان كدلك أود دروس أو مواضيع لتعلم التحليل الرقمي مؤشر البيفوت وشكرا مسبقا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تمام ماشاء الله ماتفضلت به ممتاز وانصحك اذا اردت اختيار مؤشر بدراسة المتوسطات الحسابية ايضا حيث أن البيفوت يندرج تحت بند مستويات الدعم والمقاومة ايضا  
بخصوص البيفوت اتمنى هذه المواضيع تفيدك  بيفوت بوينت  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6617.html 
اما بخصوص المتوسط الحسابي 
المتوسط الحسابي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27537.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27620.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t25388.html

----------


## yaaahya

السلام وعليكم 
في الحقيقة لدي سؤالين  واتمنى الاجابة:
1- ما هو الدولار اندكس, او الباوند اندكس, وما علاقته بحركة العملات؟؟؟؟
2- اثناء متابعتي للشارتات اجد في بعض الاوقات اشياء غريبة مثلا:
انحصار كذا عملة في ذات الوقت في قناة مثل الاسترالي والنيوزلندي
وصول كذا عملة الى قاع او قمة شهرية في ذات الوقت الاسترالي والباوند..
 ما السبب في ذلك؟
هل لان هذه العملات مرتبطة بالدولار, والدولار هو الذي يوجه حركتها....

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام وعليكم 
> في الحقيقة لدي سؤالين  واتمنى الاجابة:
> 1- ما هو الدولار اندكس, او الباوند اندكس, وما علاقته بحركة العملات؟؟؟؟
> 2- اثناء متابعتي للشارتات اجد في بعض الاوقات اشياء غريبة مثلا:
> انحصار كذا عملة في ذات الوقت في قناة مثل الاسترالي والنيوزلندي
> وصول كذا عملة الى قاع او قمة شهرية في ذات الوقت الاسترالي والباوند..
>  ما السبب في ذلك؟
> هل لان هذه العملات مرتبطة بالدولار, والدولار هو الذي يوجه حركتها....

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
بخصوص الإندكس هذا الموضوع يفيدك ان شاء الله به مشاركات قيمة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96616.html 
السؤال الثاني : بعض أزواج العملات تكون بينها علاقات طردية وأخرى عكسية وللمزيد من المعلومات حول هذه النقاط هذا الموضوع يحتوي شرح قيم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t76670.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## -Mussab-

حسابي الديمو تقريبا انتهى اذا ادخلت يوزر حساب جديد في الميتاتريدر 4 هل تختفي الشارتات و الاعدادات القديمة ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> حسابي الديمو تقريبا انتهى اذا ادخلت يوزر حساب جديد في الميتاتريدر 4 هل تختفي الشارتات و الاعدادات القديمة ؟

 لا تختفي تظل كما هى إن شاء الله

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم
كسر الدعوم والمقاومات الشهرية و السنوية هل هي فرص بيع و شراء قوية؟ وكيف اتأكد من الكسر ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> كسر الدعوم والمقاومات الشهرية و السنوية هل هي فرص بيع و شراء قوية؟ وكيف اتأكد من الكسر ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالتأكيد هى كذلك بشكل خاص عندما تتوافق مع الإتجاه بمعنى عندما يبدأ الزوج في تكوين موجة صاعدة قاعين صاعدين متتاليين ثم يخترق مقاومة شهرية هى من الفرص المميزة 
تأكيد الكسر يكون بإحدى طريقتين : 
الأولى وهى الأشهر والأكثر اعتمادا من المحللين تتعلق بالثبات اعلى مستوى المقاومة أو ادنى مستوى الدعم باغلاق شمعة من نفس الاطار الزمني بمعنى اغلاق شمعة شهرية اعلى  المقاومة او ادنى الدعم 
الثانية ان يقطع السعر مسافة 30% من حجم الموجة السابقة على اختراق المقاومة او كسر الدعم مثلا السعر تحرك في الاتجاه الصاعد 300 نقطة اذا في حال اختراق مقاومة يجب ان يرتفع اعلاها بمسافة 90 نقطة لتأكيد اختراقها

----------


## yaaahya

السلام وعليكم
دائما ارى الاخوة يرفقون كشف حساب... يعرض  حركة الحساب من بداية افتتاحه... وما هي نسبة الارباح والخسائر.
بحثت في المتاتريد ولكني لم اجد الطريقة.. ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية عمل كشف حساب
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام وعليكم
> دائما ارى الاخوة يرفقون كشف حساب... يعرض  حركة الحساب من بداية افتتاحه... وما هي نسبة الارباح والخسائر.
> بحثت في المتاتريد ولكني لم اجد الطريقة.. ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية عمل كشف حساب
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تابع الخطوات هنا وان شاء الله تقدر تعمل كشف حساب

----------


## yaaahya

شكرا لك اخت رانيا
ابتديت في حساب بقيمة 450$.. وهو الان 404$... لكن عند النظر للرسم البياني, اجد ان الرصيد 657$... لماذا الرسم ليس صحيح؟
اردت ان ارفق صورة لكني لم اعرف كيف... شاهدت رابط  كيفية ارفاق الصورة مرة... لكني بحثة عنه ولم اجده... ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية ارفاق صورة.. 
وشكرا سلفا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك اخت رانيا
> ابتديت في حساب بقيمة 450$.. وهو الان 404$... لكن عند النظر للرسم البياني, اجد ان الرصيد 657$... لماذا الرسم ليس صحيح؟
> اردت ان ارفق صورة لكني لم اعرف كيف... شاهدت رابط  كيفية ارفاق الصورة مرة... لكني بحثة عنه ولم اجده... ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية ارفاق صورة.. 
> وشكرا سلفا

 اهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم 
قد يكون هذا الإختلاف بسبب أن الرسم يوضح اعلى رصيد وصل اليه الحساب  
تفضل هذه طريقة ارفاق صورة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t107561.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## yaaahya

في الحقيقة انا جربت هذه الطريقة لكن المشكلة عند الضعط على ادراج صورة, تظهر نافذة تحتوي فقط "رجاء ادخال عنوان رابط الصورة" ولا يوجد اضافة صورة من حاسوبك. لا اعرف ما السبب؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> في الحقيقة انا جربت هذه الطريقة لكن المشكلة عند الضعط على ادراج صورة, تظهر نافذة تحتوي فقط "رجاء ادخال عنوان رابط الصورة" ولا يوجد اضافة صورة من حاسوبك. لا اعرف ما السبب؟؟؟

 '' 
نعم قد تظهر هذه المشكلة مع بعض المتصفحات ، مثل كروم والإكسبلولر  
يمكنك أيضا إستخدام اى مركز رفع خارجي مثل gulfup  يمكن الوصول اليه عن طريق البحث في جوجل

----------


## yaaahya

السلام وعليكم
اخت رانيا بالحقيقة, انا مبتدئ بالفوركس منذ اربع شهور تقريبا... في البداية قرات كافة انواع التحاليل... لكني لم اجد نفسي في اي نوع... فتعلمت السكالبينج والحمد الله احقق ربح من عشرة الى عشرين بالمئة شهريا... لكن المشكلة انا اهدافي عشر نقاط فقط.... سمعت عن السوينج... واريد ان اتعلم كيفية اكتشاف هذه الفرص..... 
اي نوع من التحاليل يعتبر الاسرع والانجح في اكتشاف السوينج؟؟
وفي حال وجدت فرصة ما مقدار وقف الخسارة؟ هل هو قليل من عشر الى عشرين نقطة؟ ام كبيير 
علما اننني عندي مشكلة مع الناقص, عندما اجد اكثر من ناقص 10 نقط اقفل مباشرة... مع ان الصفقة تعود وتضرب الهدف في النهاية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام وعليكم
> اخت رانيا بالحقيقة, انا مبتدئ بالفوركس منذ اربع شهور تقريبا... في البداية قرات كافة انواع التحاليل... لكني لم اجد نفسي في اي نوع... فتعلمت السكالبينج والحمد الله احقق ربح من عشرة الى عشرين بالمئة شهريا... لكن المشكلة انا اهدافي عشر نقاط فقط.... سمعت عن السوينج... واريد ان اتعلم كيفية اكتشاف هذه الفرص..... 
> اي نوع من التحاليل يعتبر الاسرع والانجح في اكتشاف السوينج؟؟
> وفي حال وجدت فرصة ما مقدار وقف الخسارة؟ هل هو قليل من عشر الى عشرين نقطة؟ ام كبيير 
> علما اننني عندي مشكلة مع الناقص, عندما اجد اكثر من ناقص 10 نقط اقفل مباشرة... مع ان الصفقة تعود وتضرب الهدف في النهاية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
من خلال الإيضاح الذي تفضلت به في مشاركتك الصفقات السوينج لا تناسب أسلوب عملك وذلك لأنها صفقات طويلة تمتد من عدة أيام الى أسابيع ، لها وقف خسارة بعيد يصل الى 200- 300 نقطة أحيانا  
وأهدافها أيضا كبيرة تتناسب مع ذلك من 300-500 نقطة وأحيانا تزيد عن ذلك ، 
الصفقات السوينج أفضل شىء لها هو دمج التحليل الفني مع التحليل الأساسي  
نصيحتي لك طالما الصفقات السريعة تحقق ربح  والنسبة التي ذكرتها جيدة جدا وبنفس الوقت تتفق مع أسلوب عملك ووقفها قريب لا تغيرها الى اسلوب عمل اخر قد لا يناسبك وتذكر أنه لكل متاجر شخصية وأسلوب مختلف وأهم شىء تعتمد الطريقة التي تناسبك وتناسب شخصيتك وتحقق الربح 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## yaaahya

مممم... شكرا لك... اريد ان اسئل سؤال اخر.. بالنسبة للتحليل  في صفقات السكالبينج انا اعتمد على الكلاسيكيى فقط... واريد ان اتعلم طرق جديدة..
ما هو افضل نوع للتحليل  يدعم السكالبينك؟؟  
الهارمونيك على شارتات الصغيرة, اليوت او رقمي.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مممم... شكرا لك... اريد ان اسئل سؤال اخر.. بالنسبة للتحليل  في صفقات السكالبينج انا اعتمد على الكلاسيكيى فقط... واريد ان اتعلم طرق جديدة..
> ما هو افضل نوع للتحليل  يدعم السكالبينك؟؟  
> الهارمونيك على شارتات الصغيرة, اليوت او رقمي.

 جميع الطرق تدعم السكالبينج وتصلح للتطبيق من أصغر إطار زمني إلى أكبر إطار زمني  
يمكنك البداية بتعلم الهارمونيك ومن ثم اليوت ، بلا شك إكتساب وإضافة خبرات علمية جديدة سوف ينعكس بشكل إيجابي على متاجرتك

----------


## -Mussab-

الاستاذة رانيا مطلوبة هنا في المشاركة رقم 21  
██•… الباينرى اوبشن و علاقتها بالفوركس , امثلة و شرح تعليمى و رحلة عمل …•██  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t179197-2.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاستاذة رانيا مطلوبة هنا في المشاركة رقم 21  
> ██•… الباينرى اوبشن و علاقتها بالفوركس , امثلة و شرح تعليمى و رحلة عمل …•██  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t179197-2.html

 
ياهلا بك  
جاري مراجعة الموضوع   :Regular Smile:

----------


## متداول العملات

كيف طريقة تقسيم الايام اذا ممكن على البرنامج

----------


## متداول العملات

هل شمعة اللموزين لها ليمت معين او طول معين حتى نقول عنها لموزين؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيف طريقة تقسيم الايام اذا ممكن على البرنامج

 لتقسيم الايام في الميتاتريدر رجاء متابعة الصور       

> هل شمعة اللموزين لها ليمت معين او طول معين حتى نقول عنها لموزين؟

 المقصود بها الشموع الممتلئة والتي يوفق طولها الشموع المعتادة والتي تتكون عادة من 20-40 نقطة عادة بينما شموع الليموزين تكون من 80 نقطة تقريبا فما فوق وليس لها ليميت او حد معين لانها تحدث وقت التحركات العنيفة نتيجة احداث قوية مفاجئة او اخبار قوية لها تاثير كبير  
اتمنى هذا الموضوع يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t50292.html

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متداول العملات
					  هل شمعة اللموزين لها ليمت معين او طول معين حتى نقول عنها لموزين؟   ملهاش طول معين
بشكل عام الشمعه الى اطول من باقى الشموع بفرق 
الاغلب بيكون طولها من 70 ل 100 على الساعه*

----------


## متداول العملات

والله اني استفيد من مواضيعكم بشكل كبير 
طيب بالنسبه للمتاجره اللي يتكلموا عنها 10% من راس المال كيف تكون حسبتها عملياً؟ ياريت مثال واضح ، يعني هل المقصود ان الخساره تكون فقط 10% ؟ طيب كيف تحسب الخساره قبل الدخول بالصفقات؟ ام تحسب بالمارجن؟ وكيف استخرج نسبة المارجن؟ اتمنى شرح واضح

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متداول العملات
					  والله اني استفيد من مواضيعكم بشكل كبير 
طيب بالنسبه للمتاجره اللي يتكلموا عنها 10% من راس المال كيف تكون حسبتها عملياً؟ ياريت مثال واضح ، يعني هل المقصود ان الخساره تكون فقط 10% ؟ طيب كيف تحسب الخساره قبل الدخول بالصفقات؟ ام تحسب بالمارجن؟ وكيف استخرج نسبة المارجن؟ اتمنى شرح واضح   المقصود هو خسار 10% من راس المال
يعنى لو حسابك 1000 و هاتخاطر ب 10%
يعنى 100
دولار
اشتوب 50 النقطه ب 2 دولار
استوب 100 النقطه بدولار 
و هكذا*

----------


## متداول العملات

> *
> المقصود هو خسار 10% من راس المال
> يعنى لو حسابك 1000 و هاتخاطر ب 10%
> يعنى 100
> دولار
> اشتوب 50 النقطه ب 2 دولار
> استوب 100 النقطه بدولار 
> و هكذا*

 اخي مجرد سؤال؟ هل اضع الاستوب من راسي؟؟ الاستوب في مكانه الصحيح؟ طيب لو صفقه كان الاستوب لها 70 دولار والصفقه الثانيه الاستوب لها 40 دولار مجموعهم 110 دولار وراس المال 1000 دولار اذا كيف نعمل؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخي مجرد سؤال؟ هل اضع الاستوب من راسي؟؟ الاستوب في مكانه الصحيح؟ طيب لو صفقه كان الاستوب لها 70 دولار والصفقه الثانيه الاستوب لها 40 دولار مجموعهم 110 دولار وراس المال 1000 دولار اذا كيف نعمل؟

 حياك الله اخي الكريم 
الستوب يتم تحديده وفقا لطريقة العمل التي تعتمد عليها في دخول الصفقات حيث ان كل طريقة عمل تحدد لك شروط الخروج من الصفقة  
من وجهة  نظري الشخصية ان نسبة مخاطرة *10% هى نسبة مرتفعه جدا بشكل خاص للاشخاص المبتدئين  
الافضل ان لا تتخطى نسبة مخاطرة المبتدىء  3-**5%* بحد اقصى اما 10 *% ومافوق تعود للمحترفين لسنوات طويلة بنفس طريقة العمل حيث تم الوصول الى درجة عالية من الاتقان تؤهلهم لرفع نسبة المخاطرة 
الية حساب نسبة المخاطرة تتم لكل صفقة بشكل منفرد وليس لمجموع الصفقات  بمعنى 
 لديك الان صفقة شراء مثلا وفقا لطريقتك وقف الخسارة لها مثلا 50 نقطة  وراس مالك 1000 دولار   
وترغب في ان تكون نسبة مخاطرتك في الصفقة* *%5* اى ان  اقصى خسارة تسمح بها من حسابك هى 5 دولار من كل 100 دولار بالتالي اقصى خسارة هى 50 دولار لراس المال 1000  
في هذه الحالة سوف تقوم فتح عقد حجمه ميني النقطة فيه ب1 دولار  لذلك اذا حدث لا قدر الله تفعل وقف الخسارة سوف تخسر فقط 50 دولار من راس المال 
وقياسا على ذلك كرر العملية مع اى صفقة جديدة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## heba2000

ازاى اخد صوره للاوامر اسفل الشارت 
لانى لما باخد صوره بتيجى للشارت فقط 
انا احتاج للاوامر اللى اخدتها فقط

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ازاى اخد صوره للاوامر اسفل الشارت 
> لانى لما باخد صوره بتيجى للشارت فقط 
> انا احتاج للاوامر اللى اخدتها فقط

 يمكنك ذلك عن طريق برامج تصوير سطح المكتب مثل snagit 
هل لديك هذا البرنامج

----------


## المحب لله

عندي سؤال : هل هناك معادله او حسبه رياضيه استطيع من خلالها فهم سعر النقطه فيعملية التداول؟ بمعنى اخر عندما ادخل على مجموعة صفقات فأنا ارى انه تم خصم مبلغ معين من حسابي ولكن لا اعرف كيف تم خصم هذا المبلغ هل على اساس حجم العقد ام على اساس الرافعه الماليه ام على اساس نسبة المارجن؟ اتمنى مثال او معادله توضح الحسبه لي

----------


## ahmedmohamed

النسبه على اساس حجم العقد وبيروح لشركه الوساطه اللى سيادتك تابع ليها....والله اعلم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي سؤال : هل هناك معادله او حسبه رياضيه استطيع من خلالها فهم سعر النقطه فيعملية التداول؟ بمعنى اخر عندما ادخل على مجموعة صفقات فأنا ارى انه تم خصم مبلغ معين من حسابي ولكن لا اعرف كيف تم خصم هذا المبلغ هل على اساس حجم العقد ام على اساس الرافعه الماليه ام على اساس نسبة المارجن؟ اتمنى مثال او معادله توضح الحسبه لي

 المبلغ المخصوم يسمى الهامش المحجوز وهو المبلغ الذي يتم حجزه عند بداية الصفقة من شركة الوساطة حتى يتم تنفيذها ويعود الى حسابك مرة اخرى عند اغلاق الصفقة 
تفضل هذا الايضاح لالية خصم الهامش المحجوز وسببه  المتاجرة بالهامش

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> النسبه على اساس حجم العقد وبيروح لشركه الوساطه اللى سيادتك تابع ليها....والله اعلم

 شكرا جزيلا للاهتمام والمشاركة الفعالة اخي احمد

----------


## المحب لله

سؤال : هل هناك كتب اجنبيه تتكلم عن الشموع او عن الموفنج افريج باحترافيه مثلا حتى لو اقوم بشرائها لا مانع عندي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال : هل هناك كتب اجنبيه تتكلم عن الشموع او عن الموفنج افريج باحترافيه مثلا حتى لو اقوم بشرائها لا مانع عندي

 تفضل اخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t138425.html

----------


## المحب لله

شكرا اختي رانيا ولكن انا اعرف هذا الكتاب لستيف نيسون الشموع ولكنني ابحث عن كتب اخرى وهل هناك كتب عن الفيبوناتشي او الموفنج افريج

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اختي رانيا ولكن انا اعرف هذا الكتاب لستيف نيسون الشموع ولكنني ابحث عن كتب اخرى وهل هناك كتب عن الفيبوناتشي او الموفنج افريج

 حياك الله اخي الكريم 
المرفق ليس كتاب وانما موضوع يضم مجموعة كورسات لستيف نيسون 
تفضل هذا الموضوع يحتوي روابط مفيدة عن الفيبوناتشي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1553...ml#post2522916  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t156618.html#post2531551

----------


## المحب لله

شكراً لجهودك اختي رانيا جاري التحميل

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة غريبة بالميتاتريدر صار اول ما يفتح يديني شاشة بيضا لمدة ثانية و يقفل تاني

----------


## sayedtaha

اخى الكريم
بعد التحية
توجد عندى مشكلة فى المنصة و هى اذا رسمت اى خطوط افقية او مائلة و كانت الشارت مثلا على فريم الساعة ثم حولتها الى اى فريم اخر تجد ان الخطوط تختفى حتى اذا عدت للفريم الاول

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة غريبة بالميتاتريدر صار اول ما يفتح يديني شاشة بيضا لمدة ثانية و يقفل تاني

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد تكون هذه المشكلة بسبب تلف بعض ملفات النظام الخاصة بالمنصة او تثبيت عدد كبير من المؤشرات تتسبب في عدم عمل المنصة بشكل طبيعي 
الحل هو ان تقوم بحذف المنصة الحالية واعادة تركيبها مرة اخرى مع مراعاة ان ذلك قد يتسبب في فقدان الشارتات التى تم تحليلها على المنصة القديمة  
وبالنسبة للمؤشرات انصحك بالدخول الى مكان تثبيت المنصة واخذ نسخة احتياطية من ملف المؤشرات حتى تقوم باعادة اضافتها مرة اخرى للمنصة الجديدة بعد تركيبها 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخى الكريم
> بعد التحية
> توجد عندى مشكلة فى المنصة و هى اذا رسمت اى خطوط افقية او مائلة و كانت الشارت مثلا على فريم الساعة ثم حولتها الى اى فريم اخر تجد ان الخطوط تختفى حتى اذا عدت للفريم الاول

 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
المفترض انها لا تتغير وتظل ثابتة جرب ان تقوم بالوقوف عند احد هذه الخطوط ثم كليك يمين بالماوس واتبع الصور للتاكيد على ظهور الخطوط على جميع الاطارات الزمنية

----------


## -Mussab-

منصتي mt4 هل تعمل عليها المؤشرات و الاكسبيرتات ذات الامتداد mql5

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> منصتي mt4 هل تعمل عليها المؤشرات و الاكسبيرتات ذات الامتداد mql5

 لا تعمل عليها كل اصدار له برمجة خاصة به

----------


## yaaahya

السلام وعليكم..
كيفك اخت رانيا... بالحقيقة بدات بتعلم موجات اليوت وانا ابحث عن مراجع.... واغلب الكتب الموضوعة في المنتدى... انتهت صلاحية الرابط تاعها ولم تعد تعمل...
ارجو ارشادي الى مراجع مفيدة لتعليم اليوت... ولك جزيل الشكر..

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام وعليكم..
> كيفك اخت رانيا... بالحقيقة بدات بتعلم موجات اليوت وانا ابحث عن مراجع.... واغلب الكتب الموضوعة في المنتدى... انتهت صلاحية الرابط تاعها ولم تعد تعمل...
> ارجو ارشادي الى مراجع مفيدة لتعليم اليوت... ولك جزيل الشكر..

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي يحي 
اتمنى هذا الموضوع يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t156618.html 
وبشكل عام افضل من يزودك بمراجع مفيدة لاليوت هو مهندس حسن مسعود مشرف منتدى اليوت 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## moaaad

كيف توفر شرطة الوساطة مبلغ الرافعة ؟؟ من أين تأتي بهذا المبلغ ؟؟

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم
ارغب فى الحصول على ارشيف للتحليلات القديمة للمدى المتوسط MT 
و التى تقدمها شركة TRADING CENTRAL 
كيف الحصول عليها

----------


## -Mussab-

حملت منصة mt4 من موقع http://www.metatrader4.com لا استطيع الدخول بحسابي الديمو لأن سيرفر الشركة غير موجود بالمنصة كيف احمل السيرفر 
لأن منصة الشركة لا تعمل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> حملت منصة mt4 من موقع http://www.metatrader4.com لا استطيع الدخول بحسابي الديمو لأن سيرفر الشركة غير موجود بالمنصة كيف احمل السيرفر 
> لأن منصة الشركة لا تعمل

 - قم بتثبيت منصة الشركة على جهازك  
- ثم اذهب الى هذا الامتداد C:\Program Files\ MetaTrader 4-\config 
وقم بنسخ ملفات السيرفر الخاصة بالشركة ثم يتم لصقها داخل ملف الكونفيج للميتاتريدر الذي يعمل

----------


## -Mussab-

لدي عقد مايكرو 250$ ورافعة مالية 1:100 اريد ان اشتري زوج يورو/ دولار بحيث يكون سعر النقطة الى اعلى حد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> ارغب فى الحصول على ارشيف للتحليلات القديمة للمدى المتوسط MT 
> و التى تقدمها شركة TRADING CENTRAL 
> كيف الحصول عليها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للاسف اخي الكريم ليس لدي معلومات بهذا الخصوص 
يمكنك طرح الاستفسار بالمنتدى العام قد يتمكن احد الاعضاء من المساعدة بشكل افضل 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## موجات اليوت

هل كل نقطه لكل عمله لها سعر ثابت؟ احيانا ارى نقطة الزوج (الباوند ين) اكثر من الدولار ، بينما نقطة (الدولار ين) اقل من الدولار ، هل هناك شرح وافي لهذه العمليه او مصدر ارجع له

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل كل نقطه لكل عمله لها سعر ثابت؟ احيانا ارى نقطة الزوج (الباوند ين) اكثر من الدولار ، بينما نقطة (الدولار ين) اقل من الدولار ، هل هناك شرح وافي لهذه العمليه او مصدر ارجع له

 سعر النقطة يختلف من زوج لاخر كما تفضلت هناك ازواج النقطة تزيد عن دولار وبعضها يقل  
تفضل هذه القائمة ان شاء الله تفيدك

----------


## طالب علم1

*السلام عليكم
لو عايز اخلي التشارت بالالوان دي اعمل ايه؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## طالب علم1

*وياريت مؤشر بيرسم الترندات اتوماتيك
وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم
> لو عايز اخلي التشارت بالالوان دي اعمل ايه؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عن طريق الضغط على مفتاح  
F8 من لوحة المفاتيح لديك 
سوف تظهر لك هذه النافذة اضغط على الايقونة الموضحة رقم 1 ثم يمكنك عن طريق 2 اختيار قالب جاهز او 3 التحكم في الالوان حسب رغبتك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *وياريت مؤشر بيرسم الترندات اتوماتيك
> وجزاكم الله خيرا*

 تفضل اخي الكريم هذه المؤشرات تقوم برسم الترند بشكل الي يمكنك تجربتها واختيار الانسب لك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t44136.html#post652581  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t62139.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t73699.html

----------


## طالب علم1

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي الرد والاهتمام
طيب يظهر علي الميتاتريدر خط افقي يدل علي السعر الحالي للعملة 
لو عايز ألغيه اعمل ايه؟
والف شكر مقدما*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *جزاكم الله خيرا علي الرد والاهتمام
> طيب يظهر علي الميتاتريدر خط افقي يدل علي السعر الحالي للعملة 
> لو عايز ألغيه اعمل ايه؟
> والف شكر مقدما*

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
للاسف هذا الخط لا يمكن ان يتم الغاءه لكن يمكن التحايل وتغيير لونه حسب لون الخلفية التي تختارها بمعنى انك لو اخترت خلفية بيضاء تقوم باختيار Grid باللون الابيض حيث ان هذه الخانة تتحكم ايضا في لون هذا الخط

----------


## طالب علم1

*الف شكر 
جزاكي الله خيرا أ رانيا*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *الف شكر 
> جزاكي الله خيرا أ رانيا*

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الفاضل طالب علم 
جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## ahmedmohamed

السلام عليكم بعد اذنكم محتاج كتابين يكونو متاحين انى انسخ جمل منه لوتعسرت عليا كلمه ومعرفتش اترجمها لانى حملت الكتابين وكانو عباره عن صور وحولتهم لورد ولكن ايضا لا يمكن نسخ اى كلمه 
 Gann's Scientific Methods Unveiled: Volume 1 and Volume 2
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## -Mussab-

up

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لدي عقد مايكرو 250$ ورافعة مالية 1:100 اريد ان اشتري زوج يورو/ دولار بحيث يكون سعر النقطة الى اعلى حد

 رجاء ايضاح اكثر  مامعنى سعر النقطة الى اعلى حد 
حسب مافهمت رصيد الحساب 250 وتعمل برافعة 1 الى 100  
في هذه الحالة انصحك بان يكون العقد المستخدم 1 عقد ميكرو النقطة فيه ب10 سنت حتى يتحمل معك الحساب في حال خسارة اكثر من صفقة متتالية لا قدر الله وهو امر وارد في السوق

----------


## طالب علم1

*السلام عليكم
تظهر الاوردرات عندي بتوقيت جرينيتش
هل استطيع تغيير التوقيت الي توقيت بلدي؟
وشكرا*

----------


## -Mussab-

> في هذه الحالة انصحك بان يكون العقد المستخدم 1 عقد ميكرو النقطة فيه ب10 سنت حتى يتحمل معك الحساب في حال خسارة اكثر من صفقة متتالية لا قدر الله وهو امر وارد في السوق

 هل ممكن اجعل النقطة بأكثر من 10 سنت بنفس الرصيد و الرافعة 
الساعة كم تفتتح شمعة اليوم في منصة altrade على اساس انها ادق منصة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل ممكن اجعل النقطة بأكثر من 10 سنت بنفس الرصيد و الرافعة 
> الساعة كم تفتتح شمعة اليوم في منصة altrade على اساس انها ادق منصة

 ممكن جعلها باكثر من 10 سنت مثلا 20 سنت او 50 سنت او حتى 1 دولار  هذا الامر يرجع لك  مع مراعاة انك كلما قمت بزيادة حجم النقطة كلما زادت المخاطرة وهذا امر لا ننصح به 
المنصة تفتح الساعة 12 منتصف الليل بتوقيت السعودية - 11 بتوقيت مصر - 9 مساءا بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> *السلام عليكم
> تظهر الاوردرات عندي بتوقيت جرينيتش
> هل استطيع تغيير التوقيت الي توقيت بلدي؟
> وشكرا*

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للاسف لا يمكن تغيير توقيت المنصة

----------


## -Mussab-

كيف احمل الاعدادات من ملفات set. لاكسبيرت او مؤشر
كيف اقوم بحفظ الاعدادات من اكسبيرت او مؤشر لملف set.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كيف احمل الاعدادات من ملفات set. لاكسبيرت او مؤشر
> كيف اقوم بحفظ الاعدادات من اكسبيرت او مؤشر لملف set.

 رجاء اضافة هذا الاستفسار بقسم المؤشرات هم افضل من يفيدك بهذا الخصوص  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم بعد اذنكم محتاج كتابين يكونو متاحين انى انسخ جمل منه لوتعسرت عليا كلمه ومعرفتش اترجمها لانى حملت الكتابين وكانو عباره عن صور وحولتهم لورد ولكن ايضا لا يمكن نسخ اى كلمه 
>  Gann's Scientific Methods Unveiled: Volume 1 and Volume 2
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t181415.html#post2731875

----------


## Codecx

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف الحال رانيا وجدي كل عام وانتى بخير اتمنى من الله ان تكونى بصحة جيدة وسعاده دائما  
اليوم اعود الى المنتدى بعد رحلة سفر انتهت علي خير الحمد لله  لكن بعد انقطاعى عن الفوركس هذه الفترة فأنا مشتت قليلا  
لدي استفسار من فضلك 
هل بالضرورية ان استخرج الاشارات من إطار الاربعة ساعات او الساعه ( يعنى انا حللت الاسبوعى واليومي ، لازم بالضروري اننا استخرج الاشارات من الاربعة ساعات .  
شكرا لكي في انتظارك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> كيف الحال رانيا وجدي كل عام وانتى بخير اتمنى من الله ان تكونى بصحة جيدة وسعاده دائما  
> اليوم اعود الى المنتدى بعد رحلة سفر انتهت علي خير الحمد لله  لكن بعد انقطاعى عن الفوركس هذه الفترة فأنا مشتت قليلا  
> لدي استفسار من فضلك 
> هل بالضرورية ان استخرج الاشارات من إطار الاربعة ساعات او الساعه ( يعنى انا حللت الاسبوعى واليومي ، لازم بالضروري اننا استخرج الاشارات من الاربعة ساعات .  
> شكرا لكي في انتظارك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا يشترط ذلك طالما انك تمكنت من تحديد الاتجاه وافضل نقاط الدخول من المعطيات المتاحة على الاطارات الزمنية الكبيرة

----------


## Codecx

شكرا لكي رانيا

----------


## se7ap

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الساده الافاضل 
ممكن اعرف انا هكون عضــو نشيط بـعد كم مشاركة ؟

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
استفسار بخصوص اللوت , هناك عدة انواع للوت و الرافعه المالية  
هل يمكن ذكر انواع اللوت بشكل مختصر , اعرف في ستاندرد و الخ .... 
لكن اقصد ابغي اعرف انواع اللوت و الرافعه المالية , يعني لوت نوعه نقطة = 10 دولار فشو نوع ها اللوت ؟  
============================= 
استفسار ثاني : 
كيف احدد نوع اللوت و الرافعه المالية ؟ من الميتاتريدر ام عند التسجيل و فتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة الوساطة ؟  
و شكرا جزيلا   
لحظة نسيت ! ما هو اللوت الشاذ ؟ افهم انه بكميات غير محددة ؟ ارجوا التوضيح اكثر مع طريقة اختيار هذا اللوت و كم راس المال المطلوب لهذا اللوت و غيره من انواع اللوت و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> استفسار بخصوص اللوت , هناك عدة انواع للوت و الرافعه المالية  
> هل يمكن ذكر انواع اللوت بشكل مختصر , اعرف في ستاندرد و الخ .... 
> لكن اقصد ابغي اعرف انواع اللوت و الرافعه المالية , يعني لوت نوعه نقطة = 10 دولار فشو نوع ها اللوت ؟  
> ============================= 
> استفسار ثاني : 
> كيف احدد نوع اللوت و الرافعه المالية ؟ من الميتاتريدر ام عند التسجيل و فتح حساب حقيقي لدى شركة الوساطة ؟  
> و شكرا جزيلا   
> لحظة نسيت ! ما هو اللوت الشاذ ؟ افهم انه بكميات غير محددة ؟ ارجوا التوضيح اكثر مع طريقة اختيار هذا اللوت و كم راس المال المطلوب لهذا اللوت و غيره من انواع اللوت و شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل هذا المقال يفيدك بخصوص كميات عقود التداول اللوت 
اللوت يتم تحديده من الميتاتريدر عن طريق        وبهذا يتم تغيير حجم العقد الافتراضي في كل مرة تفتح صفقة سوف تكون بنفس الحجم الذي قمت باختياره بهذه الخطوة   مثلا اذا اردت التغيير بصفقة اخرى لمرة واحدة فقط حجم العقد مختلف يمكنك ذلك عن طريق التحكم في الفوليوم عند فتح صفقة جديدة  
الرافعة في الميتاتريدر يتم اختيارها عند فتح الحساب وللتغيير فيما بعد يتم التواصل مع خدمة عملاء الشركة للتغيير وغالبا يستغرق عدة ساعات

----------


## shadowenemy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تفضل هذا المقال يفيدك بخصوص كميات عقود التداول اللوت 
> اللوت يتم تحديده من الميتاتريدر عن طريق        وبهذا يتم تغيير حجم العقد الافتراضي في كل مرة تفتح صفقة سوف تكون بنفس الحجم الذي قمت باختياره بهذه الخطوة   مثلا اذا اردت التغيير بصفقة اخرى لمرة واحدة فقط حجم العقد مختلف يمكنك ذلك عن طريق التحكم في الفوليوم عند فتح صفقة جديدة  
> الرافعة في الميتاتريدر يتم اختيارها عند فتح الحساب وللتغيير فيما بعد يتم التواصل مع خدمة عملاء الشركة للتغيير وغالبا يستغرق عدة ساعات

  
شكرا جزيلا على المساعده و فهمت الحمدلله و ما شاء الله تبارك الله على الشرح المبسط اللي سبحانه عز و جل اني ما توقعت ابدا يكون بسيط و مفهوم  
انا حقا ممتن , شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا , لكن تبقى بعض الاسئلة المتبقية  
اتمنى حقا ان اعرف اجوبة هذه الاسئلة و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا على المساعده و فهمت الحمدلله و ما شاء الله تبارك الله على الشرح المبسط اللي سبحانه عز و جل اني ما توقعت ابدا يكون بسيط و مفهوم  
> انا حقا ممتن , شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا , لكن تبقى بعض الاسئلة المتبقية  
> اتمنى حقا ان اعرف اجوبة هذه الاسئلة و شكرا

 يااهلا وسهلا بك دائما اخي الكريم 
تم الاجابة على جميع الاستفسارات واذا كنت تقصد اللوت غير محدد الكمية فهو ليس له تفسير اكثر من ذلك انه يمكنك التحكم في اي كمية ترغب في شراءها او بيعها حتى او كانت عقد ونصف او ثلا ث او اربع عقود

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الف تحية و الف سلام و الف شكرا لجميع الجهود المبذولة  
استفساري :  
ما هي احسن شركات الوساطة مع ذكر المميزات و العيوب و الراي الشخصي ؟
و من الاحسن من ناحية السبريد و من ناحية الاكسبرتات ؟
لانه عندي اكسبرت و جربته و في ناس مجربينه و لله الحمد شغال تمام بس باقي اعرف الوسيط المناسب و الاسبريد المناسب 
و شكرا جزيلا و انتظر الاجابة

----------


## shadowenemy

اسف على الازعاج لكن نسيت شيئا ,
استفسار اخر :  
ما هي احسن برامج التداول ؟ و ما هي مميزات كل البرامج و عيوبها ؟ 
و ماذا عن برنامج all trade  ؟ هل لديه شركة وساطة ؟ و ما هي ؟ و هل هي جيدة ؟ و هل ينصح بهاا ؟\ 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> الف تحية و الف سلام و الف شكرا لجميع الجهود المبذولة  
> استفساري :  
> ما هي احسن شركات الوساطة مع ذكر المميزات و العيوب و الراي الشخصي ؟
> و من الاحسن من ناحية السبريد و من ناحية الاكسبرتات ؟
> لانه عندي اكسبرت و جربته و في ناس مجربينه و لله الحمد شغال تمام بس باقي اعرف الوسيط المناسب و الاسبريد المناسب 
> و شكرا جزيلا و انتظر الاجابة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شركات الوساطة من حيث افضليتها مسالة نسبية وترجع لاحتياجات العميل نفسه والية عمله مثلا عميل يتاجر بطرق سكالبينج سريعة سوف يهتم اكثر بشركات تقدم سبريد متحرك لانها سوف تكون افضل بالنسبة له من شركات تقدم سبريد ثابت يكون مرتفع نسبيا عنه في المتحرك وهكذا مثلا راس المال الذي تنوي استثماره ايضا له دور في الاختيار  
عموما لاختيار شركة الوساطة انصحك بالاطلاع اولا على هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
وثانيا هذه مواضيع لاستفسارات سابقة عن شركات الوساطة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t124224.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t173927.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t157013.html 
ومن تجربة شخصية 
جين كابيتال 
wwm 
FXSOL UK 
FXCM 
من تجربة ونصائح اعضاء *MIG Bank او Dukascopy Bank 
ايضا ينصح بتصفح قسم شركات الوساطة https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html 
بخصوص الاكسبرتات ليس لدي معلومات دقيقة بهذا الخصوص وانصحك باضافة استفسارك بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبرتات من تجاربهم مع شركات الوساطة سوف يفيدونك اكثر ان شاء الله 
تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اسف على الازعاج لكن نسيت شيئا ,
> استفسار اخر :  
> ما هي احسن برامج التداول ؟ و ما هي مميزات كل البرامج و عيوبها ؟ 
> و ماذا عن برنامج all trade  ؟ هل لديه شركة وساطة ؟ و ما هي ؟ و هل هي جيدة ؟ و هل ينصح بهاا ؟\ 
> شكرا جزيلا

 برنامج التريد تابع لشركة alforex   
افضل برامج تداول عادة تكون المنصة الرئيسية لشركة الوساطة مثلا في شركة افكسول الافضل منصة جي تي اس برو على الرغم من ان الشركة توفر منصة ميتاتريدر ايضا لكن الافضل في التنفيذ جي تي اس برو 
منصة الميتاتريدر مناسبة اذا تستخدم اكسبرت في التداول دون ذلك انصحك باعتماد المنصة الرئيسية بالشركة التي تتعامل معها 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## shadowenemy

شكرا جزيلا على الرد الاكثر من مفيد و صراحة فهمت اشياء كثيرة و قررت اختار شركة وساطة FXSOL UK 
بس حبيت استفسر اذا ممكن ؟ 
كم السبريد في في هذه الشركة و هل هو ثابت ؟ و بما اني متداول سكابلينج هل يناسبني ؟ و اذا لا فما هي الشركة التي تناسبني اكثر ؟ 
و كم اقل مبلغ للتسجيل في هذه الشركة و كم اعلى مبلغ ؟  
و اذا في اي معلومة بخصوص هذه الشركة يرجى ذكرها  
و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا على الرد الاكثر من مفيد و صراحة فهمت اشياء كثيرة و قررت اختار شركة وساطة FXSOL UK 
> بس حبيت استفسر اذا ممكن ؟ 
> كم السبريد في في هذه الشركة و هل هو ثابت ؟ و بما اني متداول سكابلينج هل يناسبني ؟ و اذا لا فما هي الشركة التي تناسبني اكثر ؟ 
> و كم اقل مبلغ للتسجيل في هذه الشركة و كم اعلى مبلغ ؟  
> و اذا في اي معلومة بخصوص هذه الشركة يرجى ذكرها  
> و شكرا جزيلا

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم  
نعم السبريد ثابت ويناسب العمل صفقات سكالبينج والشركة تقبل ذلك لكن الافضل سبريد متحرك  
اقل مبلغ للتسجيل في الشركة 250 دولار ويمكن التداول بعقود بداية من حجم ميكرو النقطة ب10 سنت وحتى العقد الستاندر النقطة ب10 دولار 
مميزات شركة افكسول *مميزات شركةFXSOL – City Index*   حسابات خاليه من الفوائد الربويهرافعة مالية تصل الي 1 :400الحد الأدنى لفتح الحساب 250 $أمكانية العمل عن طريق التداول الآلي Expert Advisorالتداول علي 2 منصات GTS – MT4إمكانية التداول بخاصية النقرة الواحدة One Clickإمكانية الإيداع بالفيزا كريدتمسجلة في الهيئات الحكومية البريطانية والاسترالية والامريكيه FSA – NFA - AFSإمكانية فتح عقود متعاكسة Hedgeالتداول علي العملات والمعادن والنفطخدمة عملاء باللغة العربيةالتداول بفروق سعريه ثابتة Fixed Spreadقبول جميع طرق المتاجرة بما فيها طرق المضاربة السريعة أو السكالبنج Scalpingتحكم في إدارة أكثر من حساب عن طريق ضغطة واحدة وذلك من خلال برامج تداول احترافية مصممة خصيصًا لمدراء المحافظالمتاجرة بدون غرفة مقاصة.
ايضا يمكنك استخدام خاصية البحث في المنتدى والبحث عن المواضيع التي تتحدث عن الشركة للمزيد من المعلومات عنها  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## shadowenemy

عذرا لكن ما هي غرفة المقاصة ؟ و ما الفرق بين السبريد الثابت و السبريد المتحرك ؟  
هل استطيع فتح اكثر من حساب في نفس الشركة ؟ و اذا كان غير ممكنا هل استطيع فتح عدة حسابات في عدة شركات ام ان الفوركس لا يسمح الا بفتح حساب واحد فقط ؟
و اذا كان ممكنا كيف افتح اكثر من حساب ؟ 
و هل هناك امكانية تداول على برنامج gts  ؟ 
و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عذرا لكن ما هي غرفة المقاصة ؟ و ما الفرق بين السبريد الثابت و السبريد المتحرك ؟   *غرفة المقاصة او مايمسى بالانجليزية  الديلنج ديسك هو قسم من أقسام شركة الوساطة الذي يهتم  بمراقبة عمليات وصفقات العملاء التي يقومون بها، طبعا هذا القسم يجب أن  يكون به موظفين للقيام بالمراقبة اليدوية لهذه العمليات وتصحيح عمليات  البيع والشراء اثناء حدوث أي خطأ واعطاء السعر الصحيح للعملاء،*  
> هل استطيع فتح اكثر من حساب في نفس الشركة ؟ و اذا كان غير ممكنا هل استطيع فتح عدة حسابات في عدة شركات ام ان الفوركس لا يسمح الا بفتح حساب واحد فقط ؟
> و اذا كان ممكنا كيف افتح اكثر من حساب ؟ *
> نعم يمكنك فتح اكتر من حساب سواء بنفس الشركة او بعدة شركات مختلفة ويمكن فتح اكثر من حساب بنفس الشركة عن طريق التواصل مع خدمة العملاء وطلب استمارة فتح حساب اضافي* 
> و هل هناك امكانية تداول على برنامج gts  ؟  *نعم يمكن اذا كان لديك حساب بالشركة التي تزود البرنامج سواء تجريبي او حقيقي*  
> و شكرا

 
الرد في الاقتباس

----------


## mohamad74

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم مبتدأ بموضوع الفوريكس بصراحة كنت اتابع الفيديوهات بسلاسة ولكن عند وصولي الى حركة الترندات والشموع اليابانية ومسمياتها  (هامر. دوجي ...الخ) ضعت بالموضوع
ابحث عن رابط متكامل وسلس دون تعقيدات هل من مساعده

----------


## Foref

يا ليت طريقة ادخال عدد العقود في منصة j forex  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t183425.html

----------


## Foref

يا ليت الجواب باسرع وقت ولك تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخوكم مبتدأ بموضوع الفوريكس بصراحة كنت اتابع الفيديوهات بسلاسة ولكن عند وصولي الى حركة الترندات والشموع اليابانية ومسمياتها  (هامر. دوجي ...الخ) ضعت بالموضوع
> ابحث عن رابط متكامل وسلس دون تعقيدات هل من مساعده

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك معنا استاذ محمد 
لايوجد مشكلة ان شاء الله ماتشعر به من تخبط او عدم وضوح امر طبيعي جدا نظرا لانك كما تفضلت مازلت ببداية الطريق 
تفضل هذا الرابط يحتوي على تعريف بنماذج الشموع بمنتهى البساطة ومن مصادرها العلمية  نماذج الشموع اليابانية 
بعد ان تنتهي من قراءته وترغب في الانتقال الى مرحلة التطبيق والمناقشة يسعدني ان تضيف بهذا الموضوع اي استفسار او تطبيق ترغب في مناقشته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يا ليت طريقة ادخال عدد العقود في منصة j forex  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t183425.html

  

> يا ليت الجواب باسرع وقت ولك تحياتي

 ياهلا بك اخي الكريم 
لانني لم اتعامل مسبقا مع المنصة قمت بتحميلها لكن لان السوق مغلق خدمات الاسعار واضافة اوامر معطلة حاليا  
ان شاء الله غدا بعد افتتاح السوق اقوم باضافة طريقة الصفقات 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Foref

اشكرك جدا والله حسيت اني منتمي لهذا المنتدى الان فقط 
بالانتظار اختي الكريمة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك جدا والله حسيت اني منتمي لهذا المنتدى الان فقط 
> بالانتظار اختي الكريمة

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم ويشرفنا انتماءك وتواجدك بيننا 
تفضل هذا الشرح المبسط للوصول الى قائمة الازواج واضافة ازواج جديدة للقائمة واختيار امر بيع او شراء   
ثانيا عند اختيار مثلا زوج والضغط على اضافة امر شراء تظهر هذه النافذة   
الاختيار الاول GTC  يعني ان تظل الصفقة مفتوحة حتى تقوم بنفسك باغلاقها  
الاختيار الثاني GOOD FOR لاختيار ان تظل الصفقة مفتوحة لفترة معينة مثلا 10 دقائق او ساعة او 20 ساعة وهكذا حسب اختيارك 
الاختيار الثالث Good Till لاختيار  ان يتم اغلاق الصفقة بتوقيت محدد باليوم والساعة حسب اختيارك 
مثلا عند ااختيار الاول وهو ان تظل الصفقة مفتوحة حتى اغلاقها لاضافة الهدف ووقف الخسارة يتم اتباع الخطوات   
طريقة اخرى لاضافة صفقات على المنصة 
يتم اختيار الزوج المطلوب من قائمة الازواج والضغط عليه سوف يظهر بهذا الشكل مثلا زوج الاسترالي دولار   
اتمنى اكون افدتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## snaik

قرات القليل واستفدت سارجع واقراء من جديد الف شكر

----------


## Foref

اشكرك جدا استفدت كثيرا ..
بودي اعرف اين اضع عدد العقود؟ 
والعقد مائة الف النقطة بعشرة دولار كم اكتب كما في الصورة المربع القيمة بالمليون

----------


## سلمى

لو سمحتى يا رانيا  مؤشر ind fractals  ده زى الـ fractals اللى مؤشرات المنصه من حيث انه بيظهر بعد شمعتين ولا بيتأخر اكتر من شمعتين  
لو تفضلتى عليا قولى لانى كل ما بنزله على الشارت وافضل استنى الاشارة يادوووب اقوم ولا ابص اكلم ماما  :18:   الاقيى الاشارة موجوده  
لو سمحتى لو سمحتى ساعدينى وقولى هل اشارة المؤشر الــ signal  بتظهر بعد شمعتين زى الـ fractals  العادى اللى فى قائمة مؤشرات الميتاتريدر ؟ 
تحياتى لحضرتك  
سلمى

----------


## سلمى

المؤشر ارفقته لحضرتك  اهوه فى المرفقات   
سؤالى لحضرتك كان هل اشارة المؤشر بتظهر بعد تانى شمعه ولا بتتأخر اكتر ؟ هل بتظهر زى الـ fractals العادى اللى فى قائمه مؤشرات الميتاتريدر ؟ 
تحياتى لحضرتك سلمى

----------


## shadowenemy

استفسار بخصوص شركة alforex  
ما هي الممزيات ؟ و العيوب ؟ و هل هي موثوقة ؟ و هل هناك من فتح حساب معاهم ؟   
و كم اقل راس مال لفتح حساب في هذه الشركة ؟ و شكرا

----------


## shadowenemy

و هل يمكنني ان اتاجر بالاكسبرت في الحساب الحقيقي في هذه الشركة ام لا ؟

----------


## Foref

يبدو فيه موضوعين اسال ونحن نجيب

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يبدو فيه موضوعين اسال ونحن نجيب

  :Asvc:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اشكرك جدا استفدت كثيرا ..
> بودي اعرف اين اضع عدد العقود؟ 
> والعقد مائة الف النقطة بعشرة دولار كم اكتب كما في الصورة المربع القيمة بالمليون

 تتحكم في عدد العقود من نفس خانة حجم العقد واختيار Amount  
العقد 100 الف وحدة تختار القيمة 0.100   
مثلا ترغب في عقدين سوف تجعل القيمة 0.200 وهكذا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استفسار بخصوص شركة alforex  
> ما هي الممزيات ؟ و العيوب ؟ و هل هي موثوقة ؟ و هل هناك من فتح حساب معاهم ؟   
> و كم اقل راس مال لفتح حساب في هذه الشركة ؟ و شكرا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحقيقة لم يسبق لي التعامل مع الشركة والغالبية العظمى من الاعضاء كذلك حيث انها ليست من الشركات التي لها ثقل بالسوق بشكل خاص بين عملاء الشرق الاوسط  
هذا مالدى من معلومات عن الشركة *معلومات الشركة
سنة تأسيس الشركة:2003 
اللغات التي تتعامل بها الشركة:العربية,الأنجليزية,الالمانية,الروسية,الأيطا  لية ,* * انواع الحسابات  حساب  عادي ,حساب مصغر ,  طرق التداول بالأنترنت,  الخدمات التي تقدمها الشركة  التداول ,
 الاسواق التى تقدم خدمة التداول بها
الدهب,الفضة ,العملات,CFD,
 الحد الادنى للحساب العادي
1500
 الحد الادنى للحساب
200
 فرق النقاط بين سعر البيع و الشراء
1,3
 قيمة الهامش
500/1
 اوقات التداول
خلال 24 ساعة
 توفر الهيدج
متوفرة * *تاريخ ألتأسيس:* *2003*  *لغات موقع الانترنيت:*  *عربي, انجليزي, الماني, ايطالي, روسي*   *  خيارات الحساب * *نوع شركة الوساطة:* *Market Maker*  *عملات الحساب:* *GBP, USD, EUR*  *أقل مبلغ للإيداع:* *$200*  *فروق الأسعار للازواج الاساسية:*  *EUR/USD:* *2*  *GBP/USD:* *3*  *USD/JPY:* *2*  *اقصى رافعة ماليه:* *200:1*  *min:* *10000*  *المضاربة السريعة (Scalping):* *نعم*  *التغطية:* *نعم*  *حساب التقاعد:* *لا*  *حساب تجريبي مجانا:* *نعم*  *التجار من أمريكا:* *لا*  *حسابات أسلامية:* *لا*   *  * *عمولات:*  * تداول العملات:* *لا*  *سي اف دي:* *$10/Lot*  **   *هامش الفائدة:* *لا*  *ايداع الرسوم:* *Online: 0.8%*  *سحب الرسوم:* *Wire: $35*   *  معلومات الخدمات * *لغات قسم الدعم:* *عربي, صيني, انجليزي, الماني, ايطالي, روسي, أسباني*  *خدمة العملاء عن طريق:* *هاتف, دردشة*  *ساعات خدمة العملاء:* *24/5*  *وقت الرد على رسائل البريد الالكتروني:* *اكثر من اسبوع*  *رقم الهاتف:* *لا*  *مدير الحساب الشخصي:* *لا*   * 
 برامج التداول  * *جهاز التداول*  *MetaTrader 4 بواسطة Meta Quotes*   **  *Meta Trader Mobile بواسطة Meta Quotes*   *أوامر وقف الخسارة:* *نعم*  *أوامر تحديد الربح:* *نعم*  *ترتيب السوق:* *نعم*  *أوامر وقف ألخسارة:* *نعم*  *اوامر تلغي تلقائيًا أوامر أخرى (OCO):* *لا*  *التداول بضغطة واحدة:* *لا*  *باقة الرسوم البيانية:* *نعم*  *التداول مقابل الرسومات البيانية:* *نعم*  *مزود الاخبار المباشر:* *نعم*  *التنبيهات عن طريق البريد الالكتروني:* *نعم*  *التنبيهات عن طريق الهاتف المحمول:* *نعم*   ** *  التراخيص والهيئات الرقابية  ... 
لا يوجد  
 نبذه عن الشركة 
     نبذة عن نشاط الشركة  تقدم وتتيح شركة AL Trade Inc إمكانية التجارة والمضاربة على مدار الساعة  ب31 زوج من العملات والذهب (سبوت) و الفضة (سبوت) وكذلك نظام CFD على أساس  عقود الفيوتشرس ببورصة الأوراق المالية DAX.   وتوفر شركة AL Trade Incللشركات وكذلك الأفراد إمكانية التجارة والمضاربة  في سوق العملات عن طريق استخدامهم المنصة والنظام التجاري MetaTrader 4 في  نظام الوقت الحقيقي(real time). وفي خلال خمس سنوات من العمل الجاد تمكنت الشركة من بناء قاعدة واسعة  النطاق من العملاء في العشرات من الدول والبلدان في جميع أنحاء العالم.  وتوفر شركة  AL Trade Incبيئة آمنة ومضمونه للتجارة عبر الإنترنت وتسعى كذلك  إلى ضمان وتوفير الظروف التجارية الأكثرمنافسة في السوق  من خلال توفير  فوارق منخضة بين ثمن البيع والشراء(سبريد) والتجارة  والمضاربة عبر الهواتف  النقالة وغيرها من المزايا التجاريه.  وقد تم تزويد  وتجهيز المنصة التجارية MetaTrader 4 المتطورة وسهلة  الاستخدام بأحدث  وظائف وإعدادات التهيئة مما يمكننا ويسمح لنا بتقديم  الخدمات الفردية  للعملاء.   وتمتلك شركتنا فريق متعدد اللغات من المهنيين المحترفين والمتخصصين ذوي  الخبرة في مجالات التجارة والتمويل وتكنولوجيا المعلومات. وقد حددت شركة AL  Trade Incهدفها بان تصبح الشركة التجارية الرائدة والتي تتيح على مدار  الساعة إمكانية الوصول إلى سوق العملات من جميع أنحاء العالم. *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لو سمحتى يا رانيا  مؤشر ind fractals  ده زى الـ fractals اللى مؤشرات المنصه من حيث انه بيظهر بعد شمعتين ولا بيتأخر اكتر من شمعتين  
> لو تفضلتى عليا قولى لانى كل ما بنزله على الشارت وافضل استنى الاشارة يادوووب اقوم ولا ابص اكلم ماما   الاقيى الاشارة موجوده  
> لو سمحتى لو سمحتى ساعدينى وقولى هل اشارة المؤشر الــ signal  بتظهر بعد شمعتين زى الـ fractals  العادى اللى فى قائمة مؤشرات الميتاتريدر ؟ 
> تحياتى لحضرتك  
> سلمى

  

> المؤشر ارفقته لحضرتك  اهوه فى المرفقات   
> سؤالى لحضرتك كان هل اشارة المؤشر بتظهر بعد تانى شمعه ولا بتتأخر اكتر ؟ هل بتظهر زى الـ fractals العادى اللى فى قائمه مؤشرات الميتاتريدر ؟ 
> تحياتى لحضرتك سلمى

 اهلا وسهلا اختي العزيزة سلمى 
كنت اتمنى مساعدتك لكن للاسف لا اعمل بمؤشرات منذ فترة طويلة ولم استخدم هذا المؤشر مسبقا حتى افيدك بخصوصه بشكل دقيق لذلك انصحك بان تقومى باضافة موضوع جديد في القسم العام او قسم المؤشرات حتى يفيدك شخص اخر استخدم المؤشر  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## shadowenemy

انا جربت احمل برنامج ميتاتريدر من fxsol uk و فاتح فيه حساب تجريبي و حاسس انه بطئ جدا و فاتح في نفس الوقت برنامج all trade و هو سريع جدا 
ممكن الحل و التفسير لهذه المشكلة ؟  
و شكرا

----------


## shadowenemy

استفسار اخر 
هل شركة http://www.fxpro.com/ نصابة ؟ هل هي موثوقة ؟ 
و ما هي المميزات و ما هي العيوب ؟ و هل في معلومات اضافية ؟ 
هل يوجد رقابة عليها ؟ 
==================================================  =============== 
شد انتباهي شركة alforex  
هل هي نصابة ؟ و ما هي الممزيات و العيوب ؟ و اي معلومات اضافية ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا جربت احمل برنامج ميتاتريدر من fxsol uk و فاتح فيه حساب تجريبي و حاسس انه بطئ جدا و فاتح في نفس الوقت برنامج all trade و هو سريع جدا 
> ممكن الحل و التفسير لهذه المشكلة ؟  
> و شكرا

 رجاء تحديد ماهو وجه البطىء في البرنامج

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استفسار اخر 
> هل شركة http://www.fxpro.com/ نصابة ؟ هل هي موثوقة ؟ 
> و ما هي المميزات و ما هي العيوب ؟ و هل في معلومات اضافية ؟ 
> هل يوجد رقابة عليها ؟ 
> ==================================================  =============== 
> شد انتباهي شركة alforex  
> هل هي نصابة ؟ و ما هي الممزيات و العيوب ؟ و اي معلومات اضافية ؟

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t176571.html 
Alforex تم الاجابة عليكم بما لدي من معلومات عنها في رد سابق امس

----------


## RABBIT

لو سمحت سوال ما هى افضلل الشركات الموجوده و عن تجربه شخصيه

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RABBIT
					  لو سمحت سوال ما هى افضلل الشركات الموجوده و عن تجربه شخصيه   ع تجربه افكسول و wwm
و الافضل wwm لمميزات الفيزا*

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
كنت ابحث عن النفط و الذهب و باقي المعادن و لم اجد  
لاني اريد ان اضيفها لبرنامج الميتاتريدر 4  
فياليت لو ممكن بس اي طريقة او روابط لكي اضيفها على الميتاتريدر  
و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> كنت ابحث عن النفط و الذهب و باقي المعادن و لم اجد  
> لاني اريد ان اضيفها لبرنامج الميتاتريدر 4  
> فياليت لو ممكن بس اي طريقة او روابط لكي اضيفها على الميتاتريدر  
> و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا لم تكن الشركة توفرها بالفعل للتداول فلا يمكن ان يتم اضافتها 
للتاكد عليك اظهار جميع الازواج والاسهم المتاحة للتداول عن طريق

----------


## Foref

> تتحكم في عدد العقود من نفس خانة حجم العقد واختيار Amount  
> العقد 100 الف وحدة تختار القيمة 0.100   
> مثلا ترغب في عقدين سوف تجعل القيمة 0.200 وهكذا

 شكرا لك انا وضعت كما ذكرت ولكن العقد واحد وزادت قيمة النقطة فقط .. اريد ان ادخل اكثر من عقد دفعة واحدة حتى اتمكن من اغلاق بعضها وترك الباقي

----------


## Foref

لا زلت منتظر اجابتك استاذة رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك انا وضعت كما ذكرت ولكن العقد واحد وزادت قيمة النقطة فقط .. اريد ان ادخل اكثر من عقد دفعة واحدة حتى اتمكن من اغلاق بعضها وترك الباقي

 
 مرحبا اخي الكريم 
كما اعتذر لك عن تاخر الرد لم انتبه لمشاركتك سابقا  
للاسف كما اخبرتك اخي الكريم لم استخدم هذه المنصة سابقا وهذه النقطة غير واضحة بالنسبة لي اين يمكن التحكم في عدد العقود بشكل مباشر  وهل الشركة تتيح هذه الخاصة ام انه يتم اعتماد الدخول على حجم العقد مثلا ترغب في دخول عقدين ميني شراء  سوف تختار 20000 واذا اردت اغلاق البعض وترك البعض يمكنك التحكم في ذلك عن طريق اضافة وقف وهدف مختلف لكل عقد عن طريق ايقونة  edit order عند الضغط على الصفقة التي ترغب في تعديلها كليك يمين بالماوس سوف تظهر قائمة اختر منها تعديل الوقف او تعديل الهدف حسب رغبتك سوف تظهر هذه القائمة   
يمكنك التحكم من خانة amount في حجم العقود التي ترغب في وضع هدف مختلف لها عن بقية العقود الاخرى بنفس الصفقة  
اتمنى اكون افدتك

----------


## Foref

شكرا لك استفدت منك كثيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك استفدت منك كثيرا

 شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## tsaheel

السلام عليكم
كما هو معروف ان عملية احصاء العمليات الموجوده في الحساب يمكن مشاهدتها عن طريق المنصة (برنامج الميتاتريدر) 
ولكن اذا كنت ارغب بالحصول على نسخة لتحويلها على برنامج الاكسيل - لتقييم العمل والاستيراتيجية
فالعمليات المغلقة يمكن الحصول عليها من الميتاتريدر وتحويلها الى الاكسيل بسهولة 
ولكن العمليات الفعالة والمعلقة كيف يمكن اخذه نسخة منها وتحويلها الى برنامج الاكسيل ؟
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## Foref

بودي أعرف .. 
وضعت ستوب لوز على سعر بعدها وصل السعر للستوب وتجاوزه بنقطة ثم عكس لكن الصفقة لم تغلق لماذا مع انه تجاوز بنقطة ... شكرا سلفا

----------


## Foref

سؤال ثاني اذا وضعت أمر معلق بيع مثلا .. المنصة عندي فيها امر معلق Bid  , Ask   ما الافضل اضع أمر بيع معلق من العرض او الشراء ... اذا كان هدفي مثلا عشر نقاط .. ولك فائق التقدير

----------


## ALESSA

يامعلمتنا المتميزة .. 
كيف اضع وقف خسارة في الميتاتردر 
وهنا لاأقصد وقف الخسارة المتحرك .... 
بل وقف خسارة ثابت

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يامعلمتنا المتميزة .. 
> كيف اضع وقف خسارة في الميتاتردر 
> وهنا لاأقصد وقف الخسارة المتحرك .... 
> بل وقف خسارة ثابت

 ياهلا بك اخي الفاضل  
اولا اذا صفقة بالفعل مفتوحة بالسوق وترغب في اضافة وقف لها تقوم بالضغط عليها بالماوس وكليك يمين ثم اختيار الاختيار الثالث Modify or delete Order 
ثم تظهر هذه النافذة   
عند الضغط على رقم 1 سوف ينسخ الرقم الحالي للسعر بالنافذة بالاسفل ويمكنك التحكم فيها عن طريق الاسهم بالجانب واختيار المستوى الصحيح الذي ترغب في اضافة الوقف عنده 
ايضا يمكنك مباشرة تظليل الاصفر في النافذة الموضحة بالرقم 2 وكتابة المستوى الذي ترغب فيه وبعد الانتهاء تضغط بالاسفل على Modify  
في حالة الامر الجديد فانه يمكن التحكم واضافة وقف خسارة للامر المعلق فقط وذلك عن طريق هذه الخانة   
اما اذا كان امر ينفذ بالسعر الحالي للسوق لا يمكن تحديد وقف خسارة قبل فتحه بل يتم فتحه اولا ثم التعديل عليه كما اوضحت بالخطوة الاولى لاضافة وقف خسارة للصفقات المفعلة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال ثاني اذا وضعت أمر معلق بيع مثلا .. المنصة عندي فيها امر معلق Bid  , Ask   ما الافضل اضع أمر بيع معلق من العرض او الشراء ... اذا كان هدفي مثلا عشر نقاط .. ولك فائق التقدير

 
امر البيع ينفذ على Bid دائما ولن ينفذ معك ابدا على سعر Ask

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بودي أعرف .. 
> وضعت ستوب لوز على سعر بعدها وصل السعر للستوب وتجاوزه بنقطة ثم عكس لكن الصفقة لم تغلق لماذا مع انه تجاوز بنقطة ... شكرا سلفا

 
ممكن يكون فرق سبريد هو السبب اذا امكن ارفاق صورة للصفقة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> كما هو معروف ان عملية احصاء العمليات الموجوده في الحساب يمكن مشاهدتها عن طريق المنصة (برنامج الميتاتريدر) 
> ولكن اذا كنت ارغب بالحصول على نسخة لتحويلها على برنامج الاكسيل - لتقييم العمل والاستيراتيجية
> فالعمليات المغلقة يمكن الحصول عليها من الميتاتريدر وتحويلها الى الاكسيل بسهولة 
> ولكن العمليات الفعالة والمعلقة كيف يمكن اخذه نسخة منها وتحويلها الى برنامج الاكسيل ؟
> وشكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للاسف اخي الكريم ليس لدي معلومات عن استيراد الصفقات الى ملف اكسيل فقط معلوماتي عن كيفية استيراد بيانات الازواج 
ان شاء الله ابحث اكثر في الموضوع وارفق لك مااجده 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tsaheel

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> للاسف اخي الكريم ليس لدي معلومات عن استيراد الصفقات الى ملف اكسيل فقط معلوماتي عن كيفية استيراد بيانات الازواج 
> ان شاء الله ابحث اكثر في الموضوع وارفق لك مااجده 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 
شكرا لمجهودك في الرد على المشاركات والاستفسارات
الحمد لله توصلت الى حل 
عن طريق التالي :
الضغط بالزر الايمن على كشف حساب العمليات المغلقة ثم اختيار الامر save as
ثم تحفظ النسخة واخذ منها كوبي ولصقها على صفحة الاكسيل...
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لمجهودك في الرد على المشاركات والاستفسارات
> الحمد لله توصلت الى حل 
> عن طريق التالي :
> الضغط بالزر الايمن على كشف حساب العمليات المغلقة ثم اختيار الامر save as
> ثم تحفظ النسخة واخذ منها كوبي ولصقها على صفحة الاكسيل...
> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك

 شكرا جزيلا لك لمشاركتنا الطريقة للاستفادة  
بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tsaheel

سؤال عن الرافعة المالية ؟
ما هو الفرق بين الرافعة المالية 1:100   - 1:300
وما هي الميزات التي يمكن الحصول عليها من رافعة مرتفة او منخفضة وكيفية الاستفادة منها؟
اذا كان لدي حساب بألف دولار 1000 وارغب بالعمل بلوت 0.01 سنت ، وفتح عدد كبير من العقود تقريبا 100 عقدة  لعمل شبكة على الشارت لمحاصرة السعر 
فما هو اقصى حد  من العقود استطيع اعملة على رافعة 1:100 واقصى حد اذا كانت الرافعة 1:300 ومتى يصل الحساب الى المارجن او يقوم باغفال العقود المفتوحة لعدم توفر رصيد
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## سوبر

سؤالي قريب من السؤال السابق للأخ 
لو تكرم احد الخبراء يشرح لي الفرق بالتفصيل بين الرافعه 1.100 ورافعة 1.400
اتضح لي ان النقطه لا تتغير وأن الشركه تحجز مبلغ بسيط لرافعة 400 اذا قارناها برافعة 100
اذا كانت حساب النقطه واحد لا يختلف عليه والمبلغ المحجوز اقل 
اذا فلماذا التحذير من الرافعه 400 دائما هل هو فرق في الارباح تكون مدبله ام غير ذلك 
ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل لان هذا الموضوع شاغلني مره

----------


## Mo3Ty

> سؤال عن الرافعة المالية ؟
> ما هو الفرق بين الرافعة المالية 1:100   - 1:300
> وما هي الميزات التي يمكن الحصول عليها من رافعة مرتفة او منخفضة وكيفية الاستفادة منها؟
> اذا كان لدي حساب بألف دولار 1000 وارغب بالعمل بلوت 0.01 سنت ، وفتح عدد كبير من العقود تقريبا 100 عقدة  لعمل شبكة على الشارت لمحاصرة السعر 
> فما هو اقصى حد  من العقود استطيع اعملة على رافعة 1:100 واقصى حد اذا كانت الرافعة 1:300 ومتى يصل الحساب الى المارجن او يقوم باغفال العقود المفتوحة لعدم توفر رصيد
> وشكرا جزيلا

 اخي الكريم tsaheel ***الرافعة المالية هى  عبارة عن اقتراض المال في سياق التداول مما يمكن المتداول من أجراء صفقات بقيمة اكبر من المبلغ الأصلي  **الرافعة 100:1 = ان كل دولار =100 دولار 
الرافعة 300:1 = ان كل دولار = 300 دولار   **بالنسبة لاستفسار الفائدة من الرافعة المرتفعة عن المنخفضة.. هى انها بتتيح لك امكانية التداول بمبلغ اكبر والهامش المتاح.. وبتقلل الهامش المحجوز 
وبالنسبة لبقية الاستفسارات ححاول احسبهالك او الاخوة ونفيدك*  *  *

----------


## Mo3Ty

> سؤالي قريب من السؤال السابق للأخ 
> لو تكرم احد الخبراء يشرح لي الفرق بالتفصيل بين الرافعه 1.100 ورافعة 1.400
> اتضح لي ان النقطه لا تتغير وأن الشركه تحجز مبلغ بسيط لرافعة 400 اذا قارناها برافعة 100
> اذا كانت حساب النقطه واحد لا يختلف عليه والمبلغ المحجوز اقل 
> اذا فلماذا التحذير من الرافعه 400 دائما هل هو فرق في الارباح تكون مدبله ام غير ذلك 
> ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل لان هذا الموضوع شاغلني مره

 اخي الكريم نفس الاجابة السابقة
وبالنسبة للتحذير من الرافعة 400 ..   يعني  عندك مجال تغامر أكثر برصيدك  فلو عندك ألف دولار تأخذ 400 ضعف تتاجر به   وبالتالي تستطيع فتح عقود أكثر فيكون ربح اكثر عند المكسب(( وكذلك خسارة اكبر عند المارجن ))  مع العلم ان مع ادارة راس المال المحكمة لن يفرق معك كثيرا الرافعة المالية  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
احب اشكر الاخت رانيا على المجهود و على كل مساعداتها لي و لغيري حتى و بدون مقابل  
الله يسعدك دنيا و اخرة و يرحم اهلك و يدخلكم جنات النعيم الاعلى اللهم امين ( هذا افضل ما لدي ! ان ادعوا لكي من قلبي ) و شكرا على كل شئ 
=============================================== استفسااااري :: :: ::  
ابحث عن شركة موثوقة و يكون فيها السبريد منخفض جدا 
مطلوب : 
شركة مموثوقة + سبريد منخفض جدا ( لو يكون ثابت احسن ) مع دليل على انها موثوقة  
استفسار بخصوص امر يحيرني , انا منزل عده اكسبرتات و كل اكسبرت اجربه على منصة مختلفة و وصل عندي تقريب حوالي 6 منصات , لكن لا يزال لدي الكثير من الاكسبرتات اريد ان اجربها فهل يوجد حل يمكنني من ذالك ؟   
و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> احب اشكر الاخت رانيا على المجهود و على كل مساعداتها لي و لغيري حتى و بدون مقابل  
> الله يسعدك دنيا و اخرة و يرحم اهلك و يدخلكم جنات النعيم الاعلى اللهم امين ( هذا افضل ما لدي ! ان ادعوا لكي من قلبي ) و شكرا على كل شئ 
> =============================================== استفسااااري :: :: ::  
> ابحث عن شركة موثوقة و يكون فيها السبريد منخفض جدا 
> مطلوب : 
> شركة مموثوقة + سبريد منخفض جدا ( لو يكون ثابت احسن ) مع دليل على انها موثوقة  
> استفسار بخصوص امر يحيرني , انا منزل عده اكسبرتات و كل اكسبرت اجربه على منصة مختلفة و وصل عندي تقريب حوالي 6 منصات , لكن لا يزال لدي الكثير من الاكسبرتات اريد ان اجربها فهل يوجد حل يمكنني من ذالك ؟   
> و شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك للدعاء الرائع واسال الله لكم المثل  
- شركة وساطة من تعاملي الشخصي افضل من تعاملت معهم  
FXCM  سبريد منخفض - متحرك - شركة كبيرة ومسجلة في هيئات رقابية  
Forex.com   سبريد منخفض - متحرك - ايضا شركة كبيرة ومسجلة في هيئات رقابية واذكر في احدى المرات حدث خطا في تنفيذ صفقة وبعد مراسلة الدعم ورفع الامر للمسؤلين تم تدارك الخطا  
WWM - سبريد مرتفع نسبيا  - ثابت  
FXSOL UK - سبريد مرتفع نسبيا - ثابت  
- الاكسبرتات حسب معلوماتي يمكنك تجربة اكثر من اكسبرت على نفس المنصة واكثر من يفيدك في هذا الامر قسم البرمجة والمؤشرات ضع استفسارك هناك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## سوبر

> اخي الكريم نفس الاجابة السابقة
> وبالنسبة للتحذير من الرافعة 400 ..   يعني  عندك مجال تغامر أكثر برصيدك  فلو عندك ألف دولار تأخذ 400 ضعف تتاجر به   وبالتالي تستطيع فتح عقود أكثر فيكون ربح اكثر عند المكسب(( وكذلك خسارة اكبر عند المارجن ))  مع العلم ان مع ادارة راس المال المحكمة لن يفرق معك كثيرا الرافعة المالية  
> تقبل تحياتي

 ياليت توضح اكثر اخي 
ويكون بمثال على صفقة معينه 
مبين فيها الربح والخساره لرافعة 400
علما بأن الرصيد 1000 دولار

----------


## سوبر

ممكن اخت رانيا توضحين الفرق بين 
السبريد الثابت والمتحرك 
ولكي جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ياليت توضح اكثر اخي 
> ويكون بمثال على صفقة معينه 
> مبين فيها الربح والخساره لرافعة 400
> علما بأن الرصيد 1000 دولار

 حياك الله اخي الكريم 
الرافعة لا تؤثر على حجم النقطة  اذا استخدمت رافعة 100 او 400 سوف تظل النقطة بنفس الحجم - تتغير حجم النقطة فقط اذا قمت بزيادة او خفض حجم العقد  
الرافعة تشكل فارق فقط في الهامش المحجوز والهامش المتاح مثال عملي 
رصيد الحساب كما تفضلت 1000 دولار 
نرغب في فتح صفقة شراء لليورو دولار حجم العقد ميني  
الرافعة 1-100 سوف يتم حجز هامش في بداية الصفقة حوالي 120 دولار بالتالي يكون المبلغ المتبقي كهامش متاح هو 880 دولار 
اما اذا كانت الرافعة 1-400 سوف يتم حجز هامش في بداية الصفقة حوالي 30 دولار بالتالي المبلغ المتبقي كهامش متاح هو 970 دولار 
لماذا كان يتم التحذير من رفع الرافعة الى 400 لان بعض المتاجرين يتداولون بدون خطة لادارة المخاطر وبالتالي كلما كان الهامش المتاح معهم اكبر كلما اتاح لهم ذلك فتح صفقات اكثر مما يشكل خطورة على الحساب 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن اخت رانيا توضحين الفرق بين 
> السبريد الثابت والمتحرك 
> ولكي جزيل الشكر

  ياهلا بك اخي الكريم 
اكيد ممكن 
السبريد الثابت يكون محدد في جميع الاوقات ولا يتغير مثال شركات wwm , fxsol  دائما السبريد فيها لليورو دولار 3 نقاط بغض النظر عن وقت الصفقة سواء وقت اخبار او انخفاض سيولة او اي وقت دائما هو 3 نقاط 
اما  السبريد المتحرك وهو ان السبريد غير ثابت مثلا اليورو دولار السبريد يتراوح بين نقطة الى ثلاث نقاط اوقات تجد السبريد نقطة واوقات نقطة ونصف واوقات اخرى ثلاث نقاط واحيانا يزيد ويسمى اتساع سبريد وهو مايحدث وقت الاخبار القوية جدا

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم   
استفسار بخصوص شركة iam fx  
رايت السبريد و كان منخفص لكن متحرك , فحاب استفسر هل هذه الشركة موثوقة ؟ و هل يوجد من يتعامل معها ؟ و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم   
> استفسار بخصوص شركة iam fx  
> رايت السبريد و كان منخفص لكن متحرك , فحاب استفسر هل هذه الشركة موثوقة ؟ و هل يوجد من يتعامل معها ؟ و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انصحك ان تضيف الاستفسار بموضوع منفصل بقسم العملات العام حتى يتفاعل معه عدد اكبر من الاعضاء وتستفيد ممن لهم خبرة مسبقة مع الشركة  
بشكل شخصي لم اتعامل معهم سابقا 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## سوبر

وضحت الفكرة اخت رانيا 
وافهم من ذللك بأنني لو خسرت في الصفقة مثلا 30 نقطه 
تعتبر الخساره متساويه بين الرافعتين 100 و 400 ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وضحت الفكرة اخت رانيا 
> وافهم من ذللك بأنني لو خسرت في الصفقة مثلا 30 نقطه 
> تعتبر الخساره متساويه بين الرافعتين 100 و 400 ؟

  صحيح كلامك

----------


## tulkaremillar

السلام عليكم 
الاخت رانيا ممكن لو سمحتي تنسخي لي اللينك لتغيير العنوان السكني لانني لم اجده بنفسي في شركه FXSOL 
تحياتي وتقديري 
محمد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخت رانيا ممكن لو سمحتي تنسخي لي اللينك لتغيير العنوان السكني لانني لم اجده بنفسي في شركه FXSOL 
> تحياتي وتقديري 
> محمد

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
تفضل هذه الاستمارة لتجديد بيانات العميل هنا 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## tulkaremillar

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا اخي محمد 
> تفضل هذه الاستمارة لتجديد بيانات العميل هنا 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 بارك الله فيك
وتحياتي مره اخرى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بارك الله فيك
> وتحياتي مره اخرى

 وفيك بارك الله اخي محمد 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## RED.HAT

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن وضع علامة ما على المشاركات التى قمت بقراءتها حتى نوفر وقت اعدة القراءة فى المواضيع الطويلة بالمنتدى

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> هل من الممكن وضع علامة ما على المشاركات التى قمت بقراءتها حتى نوفر وقت اعدة القراءة فى المواضيع الطويلة بالمنتدى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقتراح مميز اخي الكريم 
اعدك بعرضه ودراسته مع ادارة المنتدى 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## saidatta77

السلاك عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما حكم المتاجرة بالهامش وهل هناك فتوا بالجوار من أهل العلم المعتيرين

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلاك عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما حكم المتاجرة بالهامش وهل هناك فتوا بالجوار من أهل العلم المعتيرين

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع يحتوي مدموعة من الفتاوى الشرعية بخصوص الرافعة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ALESSA

[SIZE=3]اختي الغالية .. 
اعرف تماما أن مشكلتي هي التنسيق بين الفريمات 
اعوذ بالله لم استطع فهمها والتطبيق عليها بالشكل المطلوب 
هل يوجد طريقه لفعل ذلك .. 
مثلا أريد أن ابيع على اليومي هل انظر للشارت الاكبر وانتظر المقاومات على الاسبوعي مثلا 
واذا كنت اريد الشراء على اليومي هل اتابع الدعوم على الاسبوعي وهكذا .[/SIZE]

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم   
استفساري بخصوص فترات التداول في الفوركس  
ما هي مميزة كل فترة ؟ 
و ما هي السلبيات ؟ 
و ما هي الفترة المفضلة ( حسب الراي الشخصي ) مع ذكر السبب ؟ 
و ما هي الفترة المفضلة عموما و لماذا ؟   
و شكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> [SIZE=3]اختي الغالية .. 
> اعرف تماما أن مشكلتي هي التنسيق بين الفريمات 
> اعوذ بالله لم استطع فهمها والتطبيق عليها بالشكل المطلوب 
> هل يوجد طريقه لفعل ذلك .. 
> مثلا أريد أن ابيع على اليومي هل انظر للشارت الاكبر وانتظر المقاومات على الاسبوعي مثلا 
> واذا كنت اريد الشراء على اليومي هل اتابع الدعوم على الاسبوعي وهكذا .[/SIZE]

 حياك الله اخي العزيز 
الربط بين الاطارات الزمنية من الامور الجوهرية في بناء اي تحليل حتى يعكس الحركة المتوقعة بشكل دقيق  
المحلل المحترف يبدأ تحليله بشكل متدرج من الاطار الزمني الاكبر تدريجيا حتى الاصغر 
من اين ابدأ هل من اليومي ام الاسبوعي ام الشهري 
هذا يعتمد على مدى الحركة التي ترغب في توقعها وبناءا عليها صفقاتك هل تبحث عن فرصة انترداي ام فرصة تداول سوينج او سكالبينج صفقات سريعة 
الانترادي عادة يتم اعتماد اشارات التداول من اطار الساعة في هذه الحالة يهمك ربط حركة اطار اليومي والاربع ساعات  
السوينج عادة يتم اعتماد اشارات التداول من اطار الاربع ساعات واليومي في هذه الحالة يهمك ربط حركة اطار اليومي والاسبوعي  
السكالبينج والصفقات السريعة عادة يتم اعتماد اشارات التداول من اطارات الربع ساعة والخمس دقائق في هذه الحالة يهمك ربط حركة اطار الساعة والربع ساعة  
اتمنى اكون وفقت في الايضاح 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم   
> استفساري بخصوص فترات التداول في الفوركس  
> ما هي مميزة كل فترة ؟ 
> و ما هي السلبيات ؟ 
> و ما هي الفترة المفضلة ( حسب الراي الشخصي ) مع ذكر السبب ؟ 
> و ما هي الفترة المفضلة عموما و لماذا ؟   
> و شكرا جزيلا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوف الفوركس يتميز بانه سوق لامركزي ولذلك فترة التداول على مدى 24 ساعة متاحة  
افضل فترات التداول هي الاعلى سيولة وبناءا عليه الاكثر نشاطا وسرعة في الحركة هما سوق اوروبا وسوق امريكا والتي تبدأ من السابعة صباحا بتوقيت جرينتش - 9 صباحا بتوقيت مصر - 10 صباحا بتوقيت السعودية وحتى الساعة 3 عصرا بتوقيت جرينتش - 5 مساءا بتوقيت مصر - 6 مساءا بتوقيت السعودية  
الفترة المفضلة للتداول يحددها كل متاجر على حسب طريقة عمله والوقت المتاح له يوميا للمتاجرة مثلا شخص يعمل بدوام كامل ويعود مساءا للمنزل لا يناسبه فترة تداول خلال السوق الامريكي لذلك يفضل اكثر ان يدخل صفقات سوينج طويلة التي تحتاج فقط ان يقوم بتحليل على اليومي او الاسبوعي ويضع اوامر معلقة او يتابع اغلاقات يومية  
شخص اخر متفرغ للتداول ويتاجر بصفقات سريعة سكالبينج او انتراداي سوف يكون الافضل له فترة السوق الاوروبي الى الامريكي حيث انه يحتاج الى حركة سريعة ونشاط كبير حتى تتحقق اهدافه وتغلق في نفس اليوم  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ashash202070

هو ممكن اضافة مؤشرات واكسبرتات لمنصة jforex

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هو ممكن اضافة مؤشرات واكسبرتات لمنصة jforex

 نعم ممكن اضافة مؤشرات للمنصة لكن لا تعمل عليها مؤشرات الميتاتريدر العادية  
للمزيد رجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط

----------


## tsaheel

السلام عليكم
الاحظ وجود هذه القائمة في برنامج الميتاتريدر
فهل يمكن التكرم بشرح محتوياتها وماهي الاستفادة منها ؟

----------


## jamal khalil

اخي تساهيل هذه القائمة هي عبارة عن مزودين توصيات عن طريق الميتاتريدر بعضهم مجانا وبعضهم باشتراك شهري وبعضهم يستخدم حساب ديمو والبعض حقيقي فبفتح صفحة كل مزود تستطيع معرفة بيانته كامله طبعا بامكانك ان تسجل معاهم عن طريق حساب ديمو تفتحه  
يجب ملاحظة انه في حالة ربط حسابك لا يمكنك الربط الا مع مزود واحد فقط كما لا يمكنك اجراء اي عمليات على حسابك المربوط مع المزود حتى ولو ان تضع اوامر معلقة عندها يتم فصل الحساب عن المزود مباشرة  
عند الربط يجب مراعاة كم راس مالك مع راس مال المزود كما يجب ان تراعي موضوع الرافعه المالية عندك وعند المزود كما يجب ان يكون حسابك المربوط مع المزود مربوط ايضا على سيرفر بحيث لا ينقطع عن النت ويقوم بنسخ جميع الصفقات التي يفتحها 
انصحك بالتجربه على ديمو لان الامر يحتاج بعض التعود والتمرين باختيار افضل المزودين وانسبهم لك من ناحية الريسك والرافعه وراس المال وطبعا اهم شيئ الدروداون 
موفق اخي الكريم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> الاحظ وجود هذه القائمة في برنامج الميتاتريدر
> فهل يمكن التكرم بشرح محتوياتها وماهي الاستفادة منها ؟

  

> اخي تساهيل هذه القائمة هي عبارة عن مزودين توصيات عن طريق الميتاتريدر بعضهم مجانا وبعضهم باشتراك شهري وبعضهم يستخدم حساب ديمو والبعض حقيقي فبفتح صفحة كل مزود تستطيع معرفة بيانته كامله طبعا بامكانك ان تسجل معاهم عن طريق حساب ديمو تفتحه  
> يجب ملاحظة انه في حالة ربط حسابك لا يمكنك الربط الا مع مزود واحد فقط كما لا يمكنك اجراء اي عمليات على حسابك المربوط مع المزود حتى ولو ان تضع اوامر معلقة عندها يتم فصل الحساب عن المزود مباشرة  
> عند الربط يجب مراعاة كم راس مالك مع راس مال المزود كما يجب ان تراعي موضوع الرافعه المالية عندك وعند المزود كما يجب ان يكون حسابك المربوط مع المزود مربوط ايضا على سيرفر بحيث لا ينقطع عن النت ويقوم بنسخ جميع الصفقات التي يفتحها 
> انصحك بالتجربه على ديمو لان الامر يحتاج بعض التعود والتمرين باختيار افضل المزودين وانسبهم لك من ناحية الريسك والرافعه وراس المال وطبعا اهم شيئ الدروداون 
> موفق اخي الكريم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي Jamal للرد الوافي

----------


## tsaheel

شكرا جزيلا اخي جمال
بارك الله فيك
كفيت ووفيت

----------


## tsaheel

السؤال عن الرافعة المالية مع انه مكرر اكثر من مرة ولكن لتكون الصورة اكثر وضوحا :Boxing: 
انا لدي حساب بـ 15 الف دولار والدخول بعقد ميني 0.01 سنت  والرافعة المستخدمة هي 1:300
وبسبب كثرة العقود ووصولها الى اكثر من 10000 عشرة الاف عقد ثم الى 22000 اثنان وعشرون الف عقد مفتوح ومعلق
فان الحساب وصل الى المارجين
فما هي الرافعة المالية التي من خلالها الحساب يستطيع ان يتحمل كل هذه العقود المفتوحة 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السؤال عن الرافعة المالية مع انه مكرر اكثر من مرة ولكن لتكون الصورة اكثر وضوحا
> انا لدي حساب بـ 15 الف دولار والدخول بعقد ميني 0.01 سنت  والرافعة المستخدمة هي 1:300
> وبسبب كثرة العقود ووصولها الى اكثر من 10000 عشرة الاف عقد ثم الى 22000 اثنان وعشرون الف عقد مفتوح ومعلق
> فان الحساب وصل الى المارجين
> فما هي الرافعة المالية التي من خلالها الحساب يستطيع ان يتحمل كل هذه العقود المفتوحة 
> وشكرا جزيلا

 طالما حضرتك تستخدم اسلوب الضماعفات او التبريد للصفقات وتحتاج لفتح صفقات متعددة لذلك يلزمك اكبر رافعة توفرها الشركات تصل الى 1000:1 مثل شركة انستا فوركس على سبيل المثال 
وزيادة راس المال بما يتناسب مع هذا العدد الضخم من العقود المفتوحة 
 بحسبة بسيطة اذا كل عقد ميكرو يحجز 40 دولار برافعة 1 الى 300 عند فتح 22 الف عقد تحتاج الى رصيد 880 الف دولار للمارجن المحجوز فقط

----------


## tsaheel

هل هذا يعني "كلما زادة الرافعة المالية كلما قلت الخطورة على الحساب" 
وكيف يمكن حساب خطورة الرافعة المالية على الحساب - يرجى شرح المعادلة
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل هذا يعني "كلما زادة الرافعة المالية كلما قلت الخطورة على الحساب" 
> وكيف يمكن حساب خطورة الرافعة المالية على الحساب - يرجى شرح المعادلة
> وشكرا جزيلا

 العكس هو الصحيح كلما زادت الرافعة المالية كلما زادت الخطورة على الحساب لان زيادة الرافعة المالية تؤدي الى زيادة المارجن المتاح وبناءا عليه تمنح صاحب الحساب الفرصة للدخول في عدد اكبر من الصفقات وهذا يتنافى مع ادارة مخاطر الصفقات لكن عادة الرافعة المالية المترفعة تفيد من يتعامل بطرق عمل تعتمد على  المضاعفات او التبريد لانه يحتاج الى ان يتحمل الحساب اقصى عدد ممكن من  العقود 
للايضاح بمثال عملي 
حساب راس ماله 1000 دولار  
رافعة مالية 1 الى 100 عند فتح عقد ميني سوف يتم حجز هامش 120 دولار تقريبا - ويتبقى هامش متاح 880 
رافعة مالية 1 الى 400 عند فتح عقد ميني سوف يتم حجز هامش 30 دولار تقريبا - ويتبقى هامش متاح 970

----------


## tsaheel

شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح

----------


## RABBIT

لو سمحت عندى استفسار عن ماهى الشركات التى يتوافق توقيتها مع توقيت مصر؟؟ و شكرا

----------


## moh.gahmy

> لو سمحت عندى استفسار عن ماهى الشركات التى يتوافق توقيتها مع توقيت مصر؟؟ و شكرا

 *منصة شركة البارى تتوافق مع توقيت مصر الان*

----------


## RABBIT

> *منصة شركة البارى تتوافق مع توقيت مصر الان*

 الف شكر ياغالى هل هناك شركات اخرى ايضا و لى سوال كيف انشى موضوع جديد ؟؟

----------


## moh.gahmy

> الف شكر ياغالى هل هناك شركات اخرى ايضا و لى سوال كيف انشى موضوع جديد ؟؟

 *
لا اعلم حاليا منصة توافق توقيت مصر الا هذه الشركة ومنصتهم جيدة 
وتفضل هذا موضوع سيشرح لك كيفية اضافة موضوع جديد فى المنتدى*  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t153189.html  تقبل تحياتى

----------


## RABBIT

[QUOTE=moh.gahmy;2768968]*
لا اعلم حاليا منصة توافق توقيت مصر الا هذه الشركة ومنصتهم جيدة 
وتفضل هذا موضوع سيشرح لك كيفية اضافة موضوع جديد فى المنتدى*  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t153189.html  تقبل تحياتى [
الف شكر على المساعده و ربنا يوفقك

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان الهدف يبعد 10 نقاط عند 1.1111 مثلا لكن المنصة خماسية هل سيغلق الصفقة عند 1.11110 ام 1.11119

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اذا كان الهدف يبعد 10 نقاط عند 1.1111 مثلا لكن المنصة خماسية هل سيغلق الصفقة عند 1.11110 ام 1.11119

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا اخي مصعب 
افضل حل للتعامل مع المنصة الخماسية عند تحديد المستويات ان يتم استبدال اول خانة برقم 0 بالتالي اذا حضرتك اردت وضع هدف 10 نقاط عن المستوى 1.1111 سوف يكون كالتالي
1.11210

----------


## -Mussab-

بعد رسم خطوط الترند على شارت FXCM تختفي بمجرد تغيير الفريم

----------


## medofire38

السلام عليكم 
انا مبتديء في سوق الفوركس و انا في حيرة من امرى في فهم ازواج العملات و الية البيع و الشراء لكي احدد توافقها مع الشريعة الاسلامية ---- من المعروف ان البيع او الشراء يرتبط في الشريعة بما هو مملوك و هذا ينطبق على عملية شراء زوج  يكون الدولار فيه هو العملة الثانوية و هي  نفسها العملة الرئيسية في حسابي و لكن ما يحيرني هي عملية بيع زوج فالسؤال هنا هو كيف اقوم ببيع الين الياباني مثلا و انا لا املكه في حسابي ما هي الخدعة هنا ---- انا حتى الان لا استطيع استيعاب المسألة لانني اريد ان اكيفها على مفاهيم الشريعة الاسلامية لكي استطيع ان ابدء المتاجرة ان تبين لي ان المتاجرة ليس فيها ما يخالف الشرع ---- اعينوني يرحمكم الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بعد رسم خطوط الترند على شارت FXCM تختفي بمجرد تغيير الفريم

 اعد تثبيت المنصة مرة اخرى قد تكون مشكلة ببعض الملفات وعند تحديثها تختفي ان شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> انا مبتديء في سوق الفوركس و انا في حيرة من امرى في فهم ازواج العملات و الية البيع و الشراء لكي احدد توافقها مع الشريعة الاسلامية ---- من المعروف ان البيع او الشراء يرتبط في الشريعة بما هو مملوك و هذا ينطبق على عملية شراء زوج  يكون الدولار فيه هو العملة الثانوية و هي  نفسها العملة الرئيسية في حسابي و لكن ما يحيرني هي عملية بيع زوج فالسؤال هنا هو كيف اقوم ببيع الين الياباني مثلا و انا لا املكه في حسابي ما هي الخدعة هنا ---- انا حتى الان لا استطيع استيعاب المسألة لانني اريد ان اكيفها على مفاهيم الشريعة الاسلامية لكي استطيع ان ابدء المتاجرة ان تبين لي ان المتاجرة ليس فيها ما يخالف الشرع ---- اعينوني يرحمكم الله

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
رجاء مراجعة هذا الموضوع  " فتاوى مختلفة عن شرعية المتاجرة في سوق العملات" 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## 2010mohamed

السلام عليكم من فضلك ما هي افضل شركات الفوركس و ما رأيكم في شركة iforex

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم من فضلك ما هي افضل شركات الفوركس و ما رأيكم في شركة iforex

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا محمد في المتداول العربي  
افضل شركة فوركس هى التي تحقق مطالب المتاجر التي تتناسب مع طريقته في العمل وبنفس الوقت تكون مسجلة بهيئة رقابية قوية ولها قاعدة عملاء كبيرة 
تفضل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يفيدك بخصوص شركات الوساطة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
بشكل شخصي تجربتي كانت مع عدة شركات افضلها FXCM - Gain Capital - FXSOL - WWM  
وللمزيد عليك زيارة قسم شركات الوساطة عبر هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f13.html

----------


## medofire38

السلام عليكم
انا مبتديء في سوق الفوركس و انا في حيرة من امرى في فهم ازواج العملات و الية البيع و الشراء لكي احدد توافقها مع الشريعة الاسلامية ---- من المعروف ان البيع او الشراء يرتبط في الشريعة بما هو مملوك و هذا ينطبق على عملية شراء زوج يكون الدولار فيه هو العملة الثانوية و هي نفسها العملة الرئيسية في حسابي و لكن ما يحيرني هي عملية بيع زوج فالسؤال هنا هو كيف اقوم ببيع الين الياباني مثلا و انا لا املكه في حسابي ما هي الخدعة هنا ---- انا حتى الان لا استطيع استيعاب المسألة لانني اريد ان اكيفها على مفاهيم الشريعة الاسلامية لكي استطيع ان ابدء المتاجرة ان تبين لي ان المتاجرة ليس فيها ما يخالف الشرع ---- اعينوني يرحمكم الله ---- و اريد التنبيه على الجزء المكتوب بالخط الاحمر حتى لا ادخل في مناطق رمادية لا استطيع ان اصل بها الى ما لا اريد من فهم للموضوع لان اكثر الفتاوي التي قرأتها كانت متخبطة بسبب تغير طريقة سؤال كل فرد عن الموضوع  للشيخ المفتي حسب فهمه لاسلوب التداول في الشركة التي يسأل عنها فياريت الدقة و توضيح المسألة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> انا مبتديء في سوق الفوركس و انا في حيرة من امرى في فهم ازواج العملات و الية البيع و الشراء لكي احدد توافقها مع الشريعة الاسلامية ---- من المعروف ان البيع او الشراء يرتبط في الشريعة بما هو مملوك و هذا ينطبق على عملية شراء زوج يكون الدولار فيه هو العملة الثانوية و هي نفسها العملة الرئيسية في حسابي و لكن ما يحيرني هي عملية بيع زوج فالسؤال هنا هو كيف اقوم ببيع الين الياباني مثلا و انا لا املكه في حسابي ما هي الخدعة هنا ---- انا حتى الان لا استطيع استيعاب المسألة لانني اريد ان اكيفها على مفاهيم الشريعة الاسلامية لكي استطيع ان ابدء المتاجرة ان تبين لي ان المتاجرة ليس فيها ما يخالف الشرع ---- اعينوني يرحمكم الله ---- و اريد التنبيه على الجزء المكتوب بالخط الاحمر حتى لا ادخل في مناطق رمادية لا استطيع ان اصل بها الى ما لا اريد من فهم للموضوع لان اكثر الفتاوي التي قرأتها كانت متخبطة بسبب تغير طريقة سؤال كل فرد عن الموضوع  للشيخ المفتي حسب فهمه لاسلوب التداول في الشركة التي يسأل عنها فياريت الدقة و توضيح المسألة

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم  
الاجابة المختصرة لسؤالك  هو انك عندما تتداول فإنك تعمل وفق نظام ازواج عملة مقابل عملة وعمليات الشراء والبيع تتم لوحدات حسب حجم العقد المستخدم ، بمعنى انك قررت بيع زوج اليورو دولار بعقد 1 ميني المكون من 10.000 وحدة فان ذلك يعني ان شركة الوساطة او البنك الذي تتعامل معه ولديك حساب فيه سوف يقوم بتنفيذ امر بيع ل 10 الاف وحدة من اليورو مقابل الدولار ويقوم بحجز القيمة المقابلة لهذه الوحدات من حسابك بالدولار فيما يعرف بـ (الهامش المحجوز)  ولذلك تجد ان الهامش المحجوز يختلف من زوج لاخر بعض الازواج الهامش المحجوز لها 120 دولار واخرى 100 دولار واخرى 110 وهكذا لان كل وحدة لزوج تختلف عن زوج اخر في السعر مقابل الدولار  
ايضا هذه المشاركة توضح لك الفكرة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t154327.html#post2510421 
ومن هنا تعرف على العملات ونظام الازواج

----------


## medofire38

و لكن كيف يتم تحقيق الربح عند انخفاض سعر اليورو في هذه الحالة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> و لكن كيف يتم تحقيق الربح عند انخفاض سعر اليورو في هذه الحالة

 من فارق السعر لليورو امام الدولار كلما. ارتفع الدولار امام اليورو كلما انخفض الزوج وتحقق ربح

----------


## medofire38

ممكن تشرحيلي الية البيع بتفصيل اكثر من بداية اختيار الزوج و تحديد قيمة الصفقة الى ان يتم تحقيق الربح عاوز اخش في تفاصيل الموضوع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن تشرحيلي الية البيع بتفصيل اكثر من بداية اختيار الزوج و تحديد قيمة الصفقة الى ان يتم تحقيق الربح عاوز اخش في تفاصيل الموضوع

 هذه المقالات توضح الية التداول وتوضح كل جزء بشكل مفصل  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/23

----------


## علاءحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد  ان احط النقطة عشرة سنة كم احط الرفعة وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## علاءحمود

FXCM شركة كم نقطة هل العقد الميكرو 10 سنت  وكيف اختر 10 سنت من المياتريد  وهل حجم الرفعة توثر علئ النقطة وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## علاءحمود

طيب اذ ان لدي عشرة الف دولاار واستخدمات الرفعة 100 ولا 400 واستخدمات حجم النقطة دولار طبعن 9550نقطة     حتئ يغلق المارجن  هل الرفعة في هذه المرحلة توثر علئ المخاطر ان انضر الئ المخاطر بحجم النقطة والانعكاس علئ المارجن طيب لماذ الاخوان يحضرون من الرفعة وسامحونا علئ كثرة الاسئلة وجزاكم الله خير في الدنياء والاخراة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد  ان احط النقطة عشرة سنة كم احط الرفعة وجزاكم الله خير

  

> FXCM شركة كم نقطة هل العقد الميكرو 10 سنت  وكيف اختر 10 سنت من المياتريد  وهل حجم الرفعة توثر علئ النقطة وجزاكم الله خير

  

> طيب اذ ان لدي عشرة الف دولاار واستخدمات الرفعة 100 ولا 400 واستخدمات حجم النقطة دولار طبعن 9550نقطة     حتئ يغلق المارجن  هل الرفعة في هذه المرحلة توثر علئ المخاطر ان انضر الئ المخاطر بحجم النقطة والانعكاس علئ المارجن طيب لماذ الاخوان يحضرون من الرفعة وسامحونا علئ كثرة الاسئلة وجزاكم الله خير في الدنياء والاخراة

 اهلا وسهلا اخي علاء 
الرافعة لا تؤثر في حجم النقطة بل تؤثر في حجم الهامش المحوز عند بداية الصفقة ، كلما زاظت الرافعة كلما انخفض الهامش المحجوز  
حتى تجعل النقطة بعشرة سنت عليك ان تختار حجم عقد ميكرو ويكون على الشكل التالي 0.01

----------


## yshawky100

اريد شرح لطريقة المتاجرة السعرية الزمنية او "الزوايا السعرية " بطريقة مختلفة عن الموجودة فى المنتدى لانى لم استطع اتقانها 
ارجو المساعدة بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## علاءحمود

شكرا وجزاكم 
لله خير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اريد شرح لطريقة المتاجرة السعرية الزمنية او "الزوايا السعرية " بطريقة مختلفة عن الموجودة فى المنتدى لانى لم استطع اتقانها 
> ارجو المساعدة بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر

  اخي الكريم الشرح لدينا هو الموجود في المنتدى فقط

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا وجزاكم 
> لله خير

  جزانا الله واياكم 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## yshawky100

> اخي الكريم الشرح لدينا هو الموجود في المنتدى فقط

 شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله كل خير 
كان فى شوية غموض و الحمد لله اتحل

----------


## Osama86

السلام عليكم   
سؤال بخصوص المنصه الخماسيه اي 5 ارقام بعد الفاصله 
مرفق شارت 5 دقائق وقمت بقياس مسافه النقاط وظهر لي 100 نقطه السؤال هل المقصود هو 10 نقاط؟
وهل اذا اردت مثلا ان اضع ستوب لوز 50 نقطة ان اكتبها 500 في المنصات الخماسيه؟  :016:  
وهل يمكن مخاطبة شركة الوساطه والطلب منهم تحويل منصتي الخماسيه الى 4 ارقام بعد الفاصله؟
وهل المنصات الخماسيه شارتاتها اكثر دقه  من منصات الـ 4 ارقام؟ 
وشكراً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم   
> سؤال بخصوص المنصه الخماسيه اي 5 ارقام بعد الفاصله 
> مرفق شارت 5 دقائق وقمت بقياس مسافه النقاط وظهر لي 100 نقطه السؤال هل المقصود هو 10 نقاط؟
> وهل اذا اردت مثلا ان اضع ستوب لوز 50 نقطة ان اكتبها 500 في المنصات الخماسيه؟  
> وهل يمكن مخاطبة شركة الوساطه والطلب منهم تحويل منصتي الخماسيه الى 4 ارقام بعد الفاصله؟
> وهل المنصات الخماسيه شارتاتها اكثر دقه  من منصات الـ 4 ارقام؟ 
> وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي اسامة 
نعم في المنصة الخماسية يتم مراعاة الخانة الزائدة عند تحديد عدد البوينت للستوب والهدف اذا اردت 10 نقاط فهذا يعني 100 بونيت  
لايمكن مخاطبة الشركة لتحويل المنصة ، لايوجد فارق جوهري بين شارت المنصة الخمس ارقام عشرية والاربع ارقام عشرية ، الفارق فقط ان المنصة ذات الخمس ارقام توضح تحركات السعر بشكل ادق حيث انه مثلا يمكن ان تجد السعر يتحرك امامك ربع نقطة او نصف نقطة على عكس المنصة الاربع ارقام يظل السعر ثابت و يتحرك  نقطة كاملة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Osama86

متشكر جداً على سرعة الرد يا ست رانيا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## -Mussab-

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا اخي اسامة 
> نعم في المنصة الخماسية يتم مراعاة الخانة الزائدة عند تحديد عدد البوينت للستوب والهدف اذا اردت 10 نقاط فهذا يعني 100 بونيت  
> لايمكن مخاطبة الشركة لتحويل المنصة ، لايوجد فارق جوهري بين شارت المنصة الخمس ارقام عشرية والاربع ارقام عشرية ، الفارق فقط ان المنصة ذات الخمس ارقام توضح تحركات السعر بشكل ادق حيث انه مثلا يمكن ان تجد السعر يتحرك امامك ربع نقطة او نصف نقطة على عكس المنصة الاربع ارقام يظل السعر ثابت و يتحرك  نقطة كاملة  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 معليش على التدخل في الاجابة بس حبيت اقول ان بعض الشركات لديها منصات خماسية ومنصات رباعية فلازم تكلم الدعم الفني للشركة وتشوف اذا ممكن يحولو المنصة من خماسية الى رباعية
في ناس حولو المنصات بالطريقة دي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> معليش على التدخل في الاجابة بس حبيت اقول ان بعض الشركات لديها منصات خماسية ومنصات رباعية فلازم تكلم الدعم الفني للشركة وتشوف اذا ممكن يحولو المنصة من خماسية الى رباعية
> في ناس حولو المنصات بالطريقة دي

 بالعكس اشكرك للتدخل والاضافة  
يهمنا اولا واخيرا الافادة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## AbdullahAlrougui

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي هو
 فتحت حساب في wwm
واريد المتاجرة بدون استخدام الرافعة المالية
يعني مثلا لو في حسابي 5000 دولار  حجم العقود المفتوحة لا يتجاوز 5000 دولار 
كم احتاج من مال لفتح عقد واحد بحجم 0.01 في wwm بدون رافعة مالية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤالي هو
>  فتحت حساب في wwm
> واريد المتاجرة بدون استخدام الرافعة المالية
> يعني مثلا لو في حسابي 5000 دولار  حجم العقود المفتوحة لا يتجاوز 5000 دولار 
> كم احتاج من مال لفتح عقد واحد بحجم 0.01 في wwm بدون رافعة مالية

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
لايوجد امكانية للتداول بدون رافعة في الشركة

----------


## AbdullahAlrougui

طيب اذا اردت حجم الرافعة يكون  1:1
كم احتاج من مال لفتح عقد واحد بحجم 0.01 
هل 1000 دولار هو اقل مبلغ يجب ان يكون في حسابي 
لفتح عقد واحد بحجم 0.01 بحيث تكون الرافعة المالية 1:1
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> طيب اذا اردت حجم الرافعة يكون  1:1
> كم احتاج من مال لفتح عقد واحد بحجم 0.01 
> هل 1000 دولار هو اقل مبلغ يجب ان يكون في حسابي 
> لفتح عقد واحد بحجم 0.01 بحيث تكون الرافعة المالية 1:1
> وشكرا

 يجب ان تتواصل اولا مع الشركة وتستفسر هل توفر رافعة بهذا الحجم ام لا  
- بخصوص استفسارك بشكل عام حسب الزوج الذي تتداول عليه ابحث عن حجم الهامش المحجوز له برافعة 1 الى 100 واضربه في 100 بمعنى اخر مثلا لو اخذنا اليورو دولار عند اتداول عليه برافعة 1 الى 100 يتم حجز للعقد الميكرو مثلا 13 دولار بالتالي في حال الرافعة 1 الى 1 سوف يكون مطلوب هامش 1300 دولار وهكذا

----------


## علاءحمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل حجم التدوال في برنامج ميتاتريد  هو حجم حقيقي لتدوال الفوركس ولو هو فقط حجم التدوال داخل الشركة طيب لو في شركة توفر حجم التدوال الحقيقي لسوق العملات هل ممكن تعاطون الربط ول هو موفي الئ الماركت بروافيل وهل اذ اريد ان احمل موشر او خبير واحطه في برنامج ميتاتريدر تدوال حقيقي يوثر علئ البرنامج وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## حامدالعاطف

السلام عليكم
اريد ارقام مضاعفات لفكره اريد المتاجره بها  (حجم الوت المضاعفات )  
ماهي الارقام التي تكون مطابقه لفكرتي بنسبه 100% 
مثلا
فتحت العقد رقم 1 وعكس السعر  كل 30 نقطه يفتح عقد مضاعفات اخر واستمر حتى فتح 10 عقود مضاعفات  
الذى اريده انه عند تفعيل العقد رقم 10 ويكون كسب 30 نقطه يكون العقد رقم 9 بكون خساره او مكسب  و يكون من رقم 1 الى 8 خسرانه  اريد مكسب العقد رقم 10 يعوض خسارته  
لو مو واضحه الفكره ممكن اعيدها لك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل حجم التدوال في برنامج ميتاتريد  هو حجم حقيقي لتدوال الفوركس ولو هو فقط حجم التدوال داخل الشركة طيب لو في شركة توفر حجم التدوال الحقيقي لسوق العملات هل ممكن تعاطون الربط ول هو موفي الئ الماركت بروافيل وهل اذ اريد ان احمل موشر او خبير واحطه في برنامج ميتاتريدر تدوال حقيقي يوثر علئ البرنامج وجزاكم الله خير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفوليوم بالميتاتريدر كما تفضلت يعكس حجم التداول بالشركة نفسها 
ولايوجد موقع او برنامج يعكس حجم التداول الحقيقي لسوق العملات لانه سوق لامركزي عكس اسواق الاسهم  
بخصوص الماركت بروفايل تفضل هذه المواضيع ان شاء الله تفيدك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99941.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t141532.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t39368.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84952.html 
مالمقصود من تأثير المؤشر او الخبير على البرنامج

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> اريد ارقام مضاعفات لفكره اريد المتاجره بها  (حجم الوت المضاعفات )  
> ماهي الارقام التي تكون مطابقه لفكرتي بنسبه 100% 
> مثلا
> فتحت العقد رقم 1 وعكس السعر  كل 30 نقطه يفتح عقد مضاعفات اخر واستمر حتى فتح 10 عقود مضاعفات  
> الذى اريده انه عند تفعيل العقد رقم 10 ويكون كسب 30 نقطه يكون العقد رقم 9 بكون خساره او مكسب  و يكون من رقم 1 الى 8 خسرانه  اريد مكسب العقد رقم 10 يعوض خسارته  
> لو مو واضحه الفكره ممكن اعيدها لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم  
اهلا وسهلا بك في المتداول العربي 
للاسف خبرتي في المضاعفات والعمليات الحسابية الخاصة بها محدودة لذا انصحك باضافة نفس الاستفسار في موضوع داخل القسم العام وان شاء الله الاعضاء لن يقصروا معك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أميرةسعد

علي اي اساس ترتفع الاسهم وتنخفض في الاسواق الماليه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> علي اي اساس ترتفع الاسهم وتنخفض في الاسواق الماليه

 اهلا وسهلا بك استاذة اميرة في المتداول العربي 
ترتفع وتنخفض الاسهم والازواج في الاسواق لعدة اسباب 
اسباب فنية او تقنية ويتم التعرف عليها من خلال دراسة حركة السهم او الزوج عن طريق  تحليل الرسم البياني الخاص به وهذا مايعرف بالتحليل الفني  
اسباب اقتصادية ويتم التعرف عليها من خلال دراسة اقتصاد الدولة التابع لها الزوج او السهم  
للمزيد من المعلومات رجاء مراجعة المقالات القصيرة بهذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb 
ايضا كتاب الفوركس خطوة بخطوة سوف يكون مفيد جدا ويمكنك تحميله عبر الرابط التالي  الفوركس خطوة بخطوة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## المغامر المجنون

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في المنتدى ... فتحت حساب ب 5/2/2014 بمبلغ 3900 دولار ... كل  متاجرتي في النفط ...
حاليا انا بتاجر في مربحي الحمد لله ... ممكن استفسار بخصوص gap في مؤشر الداونجونز انا عملت مغامرة في نهاية اغلاق السوق عمليات sell مكثفة على اساس تغلق عند فتح السوق يوم الاثنين مباشرة بخصوص النفط ... السوق ارتفع من 91 $ للبرميل الى 103 $ حاليا 102.35 وانا بتوقع عالاقل يحاول يكسر حاجز 100$ للاسفل بس ممكن استفسار اذا في احد بيحلل السوق بالمؤشرات .. انا اتداول عن طريق الاخبار والبيانات الاقتصادية وايضا عن طريق تحليل السعر بالنسبة للفترات السابقة 
شكرا للجميع

----------


## علاءحمود

[QUOTE=المغامر المجنون;2784928]السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في المنتدى ... فتحت حساب ب 5/2/2014 بمبلغ 3900 دولار ... كل  متاجرتي في النفط ...
حاليا انا بتاجر في مربحي الحمد لله ... ممكن استفسار بخصوص gap في مؤشر الداونجونز انا عملت مغامرة في نهاية اغلاق السوق عمليات sell مكثفة على اساس تغلق عند فتح السوق يوم الاثنين مباشرة بخصوص النفط ... السوق ارتفع من 91 $ للبرميل الى 103 $ حاليا 102.35 وانا بتوقع عالاقل يحاول يكسر حاجز 100$ للاسفل بس ممكن استفسار اذا في احد بيحلل السوق بالمؤشرات .. انا اتداول عن طريق الاخبار والبيانات الاقتصادية وايضا عن طريق تحليل السعر بالنسبة للفترات السابقة 
شكرا للجميع  
ياخي الكريم ان سماعة ان المتاجر في النفط والسلع والذهب والفضة عن طريق عن طريق الكبيوترحرام لاانه لاتسلم يد بيد والله وعالم

----------


## علاءحمود

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الفوليوم بالميتاتريدر كما تفضلت يعكس حجم التداول بالشركة نفسها 
> ولايوجد موقع او برنامج يعكس حجم التداول الحقيقي لسوق العملات لانه سوق لامركزي عكس اسواق الاسهم  
> بخصوص الماركت بروفايل تفضل هذه المواضيع ان شاء الله تفيدك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t99941.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t141532.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t39368.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84952.html 
> مالمقصود من تأثير المؤشر او الخبير على البرنامج

 جزاكم الله خير

----------


## nader228

السلام عليكم
الباك تست عندي لايعمل مع اني حاولت اجرب بعدة شركات لكن مافي فائده 
ممكن اعرف السبب 
شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> الباك تست عندي لايعمل مع اني حاولت اجرب بعدة شركات لكن مافي فائده 
> ممكن اعرف السبب 
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماهى المشكلة التي تظهر لديك تحديدا 
وهل جربت ان تتبع هذه الخطوات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125540.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاكم الله خير

 جزانا الله واياكم اخي علاء 
شكرا لك

----------


## nader228

عفوا انا قصدت تجريب الاستراتيجية  الموجود في البرنامج

----------


## scorpion

السلام عليكم 
انا اجرب اكسبرت ديمو على الميتاتريدر..هل هناك طريقة لمعرفة اقصى drawdown للحساب بدون عمل باكتيست؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اجرب اكسبرت ديمو على الميتاتريدر..هل هناك طريقة لمعرفة اقصى drawdown للحساب بدون عمل باكتيست؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حسب معلوماتي لا يمكن ذلك حيث يجب ان ينفذ الاكسبيرت صفقات حتى يتم تحديد حجم التراجع او الدرو داون،  
افضل من يفيدك الزملاء الاعزاء في قسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات نظرا لخبرتهم في الاكسبيرتات والاختبارات الخاصة بها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f31.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Osama86

السلام عليكم لدي سؤالين:  
السؤال الاول: 
دخلت شراء بعمله مـا وكان حجم العقد مثلاً (0.20) واريد ان اغلق نصف العقد اي (0.10) عند تحقيق 40 نقطة .. سؤالي هل يوجد طريقه مـا بأن اضع امــر مـعـلــق لإغلاق نصف العقود مثلاً في المكان الذي انا احدده؟
لأن الطريقة الوحيده التي اقوم بها هي ان اغلقها بأمر ماركت يدوياً .. ومرات عديده العمله تصل للهدف مساءً والناس نيام   :Frown:   
السؤال الثاني: 
 هل يمكن ان اضع حـد لحجم الدخول في منصة التداول بأن لا يمكن تجاوزه بأي حال من الاحوال
مثلا لا يمكن الدخول بأي عملة سواء بالبيع او الشراء اكثر من 0.40 لوت  في قائمة الاوامر ..  
وشكراً جزيلاً

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم لدي سؤالين: 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا بك وبجميع اسئلتك اخي الكريم 
> السؤال الاول: 
> دخلت شراء بعمله مـا وكان حجم العقد مثلاً (0.20) واريد ان اغلق نصف العقد اي (0.10) عند تحقيق 40 نقطة .. سؤالي هل يوجد طريقه مـا بأن اضع امــر مـعـلــق لإغلاق نصف العقود مثلاً في المكان الذي انا احدده؟
> لأن الطريقة الوحيده التي اقوم بها هي ان اغلقها بأمر ماركت يدوياً .. ومرات عديده العمله تصل للهدف مساءً والناس نيام   *
>  يمكن ذلك في بعض منصات التداول مثل منصة gtspro من افكسول تمنحك هذا التحكم في وضع وقف واهداف منفصلة لكل عقد بنفس الصفقة واذا كنت تستخدم منصة ميتاتريدر اعتقد الحل ان يتم برمجة اكسبيرت لذلك*  
> السؤال الثاني: 
>  هل يمكن ان اضع حـد لحجم الدخول في منصة التداول بأن لا يمكن تجاوزه بأي حال من الاحوال
> ...

 الرد في الاقتباس

----------


## Osama86

متشكر جداً يا سـت رانيا   :Cry Smile:

----------


## mafia

الله يبارك فيكو

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم
دخلت امر شراء ماركت ووضعت امر شراء آخر للتبريد في حالة هبوط السعر
لكن المنصة ترفض و تظهر الرسالة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> دخلت امر شراء ماركت ووضعت امر شراء آخر للتبريد في حالة هبوط السعر
> لكن المنصة ترفض و تظهر الرسالة

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرسالة توضح خطأ في تحديد الهدف او وقف الخسارة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## -Mussab-

انا لم احدد اي هدف او وقف خسارة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا لم احدد اي هدف او وقف خسارة

 الرسالة التي تظهر توضح ان هناك خطا بهما  
الاحتمال الثاني ان يكون سعر الامر المعلق قريب من السعر الحالي

----------


## EXTRA-TRADER

* ياريت المشرف
 لو سمحت ابعث لي بيانات الحساب تاني 
 الموضوع ده
(((رحلة اسبوعية في تجارة العملة)))  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1916...ml#post2793498 
  لاني فرمت الجهاز وضاعت البيانات 
thanks*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> * ياريت المشرف
>  لو سمحت ابعث لي بيانات الحساب تاني 
>  الموضوع ده
> (((رحلة اسبوعية في تجارة العملة)))  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1916...ml#post2793498 
>   لاني فرمت الجهاز وضاعت البيانات 
> thanks*

 ارجو مراسلةمعرف لجنة منتدى التوصيات او انشاء موضوع في قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل حتى يراه ويتابعه معك المسؤل عن قسم التوصيات

----------


## EXTRA-TRADER

> ارجو مراسلةمعرف لجنة منتدى التوصيات او انشاء موضوع في قسم الاقتراحات والتواصل حتى يراه ويتابعه معك المسؤل عن قسم التوصيات

  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=192504 
محدش بيرد علينا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t192504.html 
> محدش بيرد علينا

 ارسلت للمسؤل عن القسم وهيتم الرد عليك ان شاء الله خلال ساعات

----------


## EXTRA-TRADER

> ارسلت للمسؤل عن القسم وهيتم الرد عليك ان شاء الله خلال ساعات

  
شكرا :Eh S(7):

----------


## tsaheel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يمكن يكون السؤال مكرر اكثر من مرة وبعدة اشكال 
فارغب بان احصل طريقة حساب المارجن المحجوز
لدي حساب بقيمة 1000 دولار ورافعة مالية 1:300 واللوت 0.1 واحد دولار العملة هي اليورو السعر =1.3900
فكيف يتم احتساب المارجن المحجوز وكم اكبر لوت استطيع الدخول فيه على هذا الحساب 
مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يمكن يكون السؤال مكرر اكثر من مرة وبعدة اشكال 
> فارغب بان احصل طريقة حساب المارجن المحجوز
> لدي حساب بقيمة 1000 دولار ورافعة مالية 1:300 واللوت 0.1 واحد دولار العملة هي اليورو السعر =1.3900
> فكيف يتم احتساب المارجن المحجوز وكم اكبر لوت استطيع الدخول فيه على هذا الحساب 
> مع خالص تحياتي

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المارجن المحجوز هو $46.3333 
حيث يتم تطبيق المعادلة التالية لحساب المارجن المحجوز: _Used Margin = (Market Quote for the pair * Lots) / Leverage 
(Example of 300:1 broker for 1 mini lot at 1.3900 EURUSD: 
(1.3900 * 10,000) / 300 = $46.3333_ 
اما اكبر عقد تقريبا هو
200 دولار للنقطة اي بصغة اللوتات 20 لوت
حيث سيكون عندها المارجن المحجوز هو $926.6667
ولم يتبقى للحساب غير 73$
وبحساب اليورو دولار سبريد 3 نقاط اي 60$
يتبقى معاك مجال نقطة واحدة فقط للحركة

----------


## tsaheel

شكرا جزيلا 
استاذ مافيا الفوريكس
على هذا الشرح الوافي والكافي والتفصيلي
بارك الله فيك

----------


## بنت القيصر

إستراتيجية الأخ النشمي موجوده هنا بالمنتدى وهي تعتمد على موفنج 26 فكيف اضيفه ع الشارتات رجاءا

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

من برنامج الميتاتريدر تابع الصورة التالية   
ومن ثم ضع الاعدادت كما تريد

----------


## بنت القيصر

الف مليووون شكر لك

----------


## Mr.Ismail

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 
مرحب بكم جميعا 
انا جديد هنا وعلي الفوركس عموما .. 
وحابب اني اتعلمها .. 
فـ ياريت أرجوا من يرشدني علي البداية ..
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 
> مرحب بكم جميعا 
> انا جديد هنا وعلي الفوركس عموما .. 
> وحابب اني اتعلمها .. 
> فـ ياريت أرجوا من يرشدني علي البداية ..
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك معنا اخي اسماعيل في المتداول العربي 
ان شاء الله يكون انضمامك لنا اضافة مفيدة  
افضل شىء انصحك به بالبداية هو الاطلاع على مدرسة الفوركس حيث تحتوي على مقالات مرتبة ومن مصادر علمية عن الفوركس منذ النشأة وحتى اساسيات التحليل الفني من نماذج الشارت والشموع والترندات وغيرها   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb 
ثانيا بعد الانتهاء منها انصحك بقسم موسوعة التحليل الفني حيث يحتوي مجموعة من اقوى المواضيع التعليمية في مجال التحليل الفني   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f74.html  
ايضا هذه الدورة التدريبية تم تقديمها في وقت سابق ويسعدني تلقي استفساراتك ومناقشتك في اى اداة جديدة تعلمها   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Mr.Ismail

الأستاذه / رانيا وجـــدي 
أهلاً بحضرتك .. واتشرفت بـ بداية معرفتك 
إن شاء الله أكيد هتكون إضافة مفيدة .. 
وشكرا جزيلا علي تلبية ندائي للمساعدة .. 
علي ما يبدوا ان الأمر محتاج وقت كبير للقراءة .. 
لكن طالما هي أساسيات يبقي لازم أبدا واحده واحده , خطوة بخطوة  :Regular Smile:  
ربنا يجازيكي كل خير (^_^)

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الأستاذه / رانيا وجـــدي 
> أهلاً بحضرتك .. واتشرفت بـ بداية معرفتك 
> إن شاء الله أكيد هتكون إضافة مفيدة .. 
> وشكرا جزيلا علي تلبية ندائي للمساعدة .. 
> علي ما يبدوا ان الأمر محتاج وقت كبير للقراءة .. 
> لكن طالما هي أساسيات يبقي لازم أبدا واحده واحده , خطوة بخطوة  
> ربنا يجازيكي كل خير (^_^)

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
فعلا في البداية الجزء النظري يكون اكبر وتحتاج لقراءة اساسيات كثيرة وبعدها ان شاء الله التطبيق العملي اسهل

----------


## mohammad_fx

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحديث الجديد للميتاتريد لدي شركه WWm  
كيف الطريقه عمل باك تست لاسترائجيه محفوظه temp

----------


## Mr.Ismail

> جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
> فعلا في البداية الجزء النظري يكون اكبر وتحتاج لقراءة اساسيات كثيرة وبعدها ان شاء الله التطبيق العملي اسهل

 وإياكي ..
إن شاء الله .. 
الله يباركلك ويرضي عليكي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Mr.Ismail

عفوا .. انا حاسس اني تهت ..  :007: 
بخلاف كم المعلومات اللي قرأتها 
ولكن انا اقصد المنصات .. في الشرح فيه كذا منصة 
غير اني بحثت عن منصات ولاقيت منصة لشركة InstaForex
وطبعا كل منصه بتختلف شكلها والاوامر اللي فيها .. الشكل العام عموما في كل شئ 
ومش عارف اثبت علي منصة جيدة منخدعش فيها .. بجد اتشتت تفكيري وفهمي  :016: 
بقيت مش عارف اركز ..  :016:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> بعد التحديث الجديد للميتاتريد لدي شركه WWm  
> كيف الطريقه عمل باك تست لاسترائجيه محفوظه temp

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذنك اضافة الاستفسار في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189830.html 
حيث اني لم اتعمق كثيرا في التحديثات الاخيرة للمنصة وافضل من يفيدك مهندس اسامة مشرف قسم البرمجة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عفوا .. انا حاسس اني تهت .. 
> بخلاف كم المعلومات اللي قرأتها 
> ولكن انا اقصد المنصات .. في الشرح فيه كذا منصة 
> غير اني بحثت عن منصات ولاقيت منصة لشركة InstaForex
> وطبعا كل منصه بتختلف شكلها والاوامر اللي فيها .. الشكل العام عموما في كل شئ 
> ومش عارف اثبت علي منصة جيدة منخدعش فيها .. بجد اتشتت تفكيري وفهمي 
> بقيت مش عارف اركز ..

 اى تشتت تمر به في البداية امر طبيعي لانك بمجال جديد لم تختبره من قبل  
في البداية ركز على منصة واحدة فقط منصة الميتاتريدر لانها في جميع الشركات نفسها لا تتغير  
فيما بعد ان شاء الله عندما تفتح حساب حقيقي مع شركة تستخدم منصة مختلفة سوف تقوم بتحميل المنصىة والتدرب عليها

----------


## Mr.Ismail

> اى تشتت تمر به في البداية امر طبيعي لانك بمجال جديد لم تختبره من قبل  
> في البداية ركز على منصة واحدة فقط منصة الميتاتريدر لانها في جميع الشركات نفسها لا تتغير  
> فيما بعد ان شاء الله عندما تفتح حساب حقيقي مع شركة تستخدم منصة مختلفة سوف تقوم بتحميل المنصىة والتدرب عليها

 تمام .. حاضر 
هحاول اركز علي منصة

----------


## علاءحمود

في حال حطيت شرا 136 وحطيت وقف 10 نقطة هل يتم التنفيذ وقف 10 نقطة وصير 12 نقطة مع السربيد ولا 10 نقطة وصير وقف الخسراة ثمان نقطة 2 السربيد وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ahmed zidan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
من خلال تصفحى للمنتدى الكريم وجدت استراتيجية باسم صندوق الحظ ووجدت نتائجها جيد وانا حاليا ابحث عن التوقيت الصح للفترة الاسيوية والاوربية المذكور فالاستراتيجية بتوقيت مصر لان الاستراتيجية من ثلاث سنوات وهناك بعد التغيرات فى التوقيتات بسبب التوقيتات الصيفية والشتوية فارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين توضيح التوقيت وهل هو هكذا صحيح 
توقيت الفترة الاسيوية صيفا بتوقيت مصر : من 1صباحا حتى 8 صباحا
توقيت الفترة الاوربية صيفا بتوقيت مصر : من 2ظهرا حتى 3عصرا بتوقيت مصر
هذا لينك الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96039.html

----------


## Mr.Ismail

الموضوع تقل وبقي صعب اوي في آخر الشرح .. 
المؤشرات كتيره جداً .. ولكن ممتعه 
وبحاول والله اركز ولكن  :No3: 
انا حملت منصة وعملت حسابي تجريبي 
بس كنت عايز اعرف
يعني ايه استراتيجية ؟ وعبارة عن ايه وبتتعمل ازاي 
والاستراتيجية دي امتي استخدمها .. ؟
وكل حاجه عنها ...

----------


## Mr.Ismail

وانا بتفرج علي فيديو ما علي اليوتيوب 
لاحظت اسعار الازواج والشموع وكل حاجه بتتحرك بسرعه 
وناس بتعمل نقط وفلوس .. 
وعندي هنا بطئ موووت مع ان سرعه النت عندي واحد ميجا

----------


## emadjabir

انا سجلت حساب تجريبي في شركه فوكسل حملت الميتاتريدر وجاتني رساله على البريد وفيها ثلاث ارقام باسبورد
كل ما حاولت احط اسم امستدخم وكلمه المرور لا تقبل او خطاء ارجو افادتي ما الحل

----------


## عادل العنزي

السلام عليكم انا عندي مشكله مع احدئ شركات الوساطه. حولت لهم مبالغ وتداولو فيها ولمن ربحت وحققت ارباح كبيره اصبحو يماطلون ورفضو تحويل المبالغ 
ابي كيف الطريقه برجع مبالغي وراس مالي 
افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> في حال حطيت شرا 136 وحطيت وقف 10 نقطة هل يتم التنفيذ وقف 10 نقطة وصير 12 نقطة مع السربيد ولا 10 نقطة وصير وقف الخسراة ثمان نقطة 2 السربيد وجزاكم الله خير

 وقف الخسارة 10 نقاط تتضمن السبريد اى ربح 8 و2 سبريد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> من خلال تصفحى للمنتدى الكريم وجدت استراتيجية باسم صندوق الحظ ووجدت نتائجها جيد وانا حاليا ابحث عن التوقيت الصح للفترة الاسيوية والاوربية المذكور فالاستراتيجية بتوقيت مصر لان الاستراتيجية من ثلاث سنوات وهناك بعد التغيرات فى التوقيتات بسبب التوقيتات الصيفية والشتوية فارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين توضيح التوقيت وهل هو هكذا صحيح 
> توقيت الفترة الاسيوية صيفا بتوقيت مصر : من 1صباحا حتى 8 صباحا
> توقيت الفترة الاوربية صيفا بتوقيت مصر : من 2ظهرا حتى 3عصرا بتوقيت مصر
> هذا لينك الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t96039.html

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بيك 
توقيت اسيا مظبوط  
توقيت اوروبا من 9 صباحا حتى  5 مساءا 
توقيت امريكا من 2 مساءا الى 10 مساءا  
بتوقيت مصر  
وتفضل هذا الموقع ان شاء الله يساعدك في معرفة توقيت الاسواق ويمكنك اختيار البلد حسب مكان تواجدك   http://forex.timezoneconverter.com/?timezone=Egypt; 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الموضوع تقل وبقي صعب اوي في آخر الشرح .. 
> المؤشرات كتيره جداً .. ولكن ممتعه 
> وبحاول والله اركز ولكن 
> انا حملت منصة وعملت حسابي تجريبي 
> بس كنت عايز اعرف
> يعني ايه استراتيجية ؟ وعبارة عن ايه وبتتعمل ازاي 
> والاستراتيجية دي امتي استخدمها .. ؟
> وكل حاجه عنها ...

 الاستراتيجية هى طريقة التداول 
وهى عبارة عن مجموعة من الشروط التي تضعها وعندما تحدث تفتح صفقات بيع او شراء   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189572.html  
https://forum.arabictrader.com/t85951.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وانا بتفرج علي فيديو ما علي اليوتيوب 
> لاحظت اسعار الازواج والشموع وكل حاجه بتتحرك بسرعه 
> وناس بتعمل نقط وفلوس .. 
> وعندي هنا بطئ موووت مع ان سرعه النت عندي واحد ميجا

 حركة الاسعار مالهاش علاقة بسرعة النت 
جايز الفيديو كان بيتصور وقت حركة سريعة مش اكتر  
عموما الحركة بتكون سريعة في الوقت بين 9 صباحا و5 مساءا بتوقيت مصر  بعد كده بتكون بطيئة جدا لقلة السيولة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا سجلت حساب تجريبي في شركه فوكسل حملت الميتاتريدر وجاتني رساله على البريد وفيها ثلاث ارقام باسبورد
> كل ما حاولت احط اسم امستدخم وكلمه المرور لا تقبل او خطاء ارجو افادتي ما الحل

 دخل اول اثنين فقط 
اسم الدخول وكلمة المرور 
الكلمة الثالثة هى كلمة مرور المستثمر تستخدم فقط اذا تريد ان ترسل بيانات الحساب لاحد الاشخاص يتابع الصفقات التي تقوم بها لكن لا يمكنه التدخل او اغلاقها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم انا عندي مشكله مع احدئ شركات الوساطه. حولت لهم مبالغ وتداولو فيها ولمن ربحت وحققت ارباح كبيره اصبحو يماطلون ورفضو تحويل المبالغ 
> ابي كيف الطريقه برجع مبالغي وراس مالي 
> افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام  
هل الشركة مسجلة بهيئة رقابية مثل CFA OR NFA

----------


## mhmad60

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اود في تعلم كيفية استخدام المؤشرات  بطريقه مبسطه  اذا امكن من طريق الفديو لاحد الاساتذه الكرام مثل الاستاذاحمد سمير او اي واحد كلهم فيهم البركه

----------


## mhmad60

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اود في تعلم كيفية استخدام المؤشرات بطريقه مبسطه اذا امكن من طريق الفديو لاحد الاساتذه الكرام مثل الاستاذاحمد سمير او اي واحد كلهم فيهم البركه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اود في تعلم كيفية استخدام المؤشرات بطريقه مبسطه اذا امكن من طريق الفديو لاحد الاساتذه الكرام مثل الاستاذاحمد سمير او اي واحد كلهم فيهم البركه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابسط وافضل طريقة لاستخدام المؤشرات اخي محمد هى ان تجعلها مكمل او فلتر اخير لقراراتك بمعنى انك تحلل الحركة السعرية ثم تستخدم تشبعات المؤشرات لتاكيد اتجاه الصفقة او الدخول من افضل سعر ممكن  
تفضل هذه المقالات تفيدك ان شاء الله  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/30 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## goujdihibadr

المرجو أن تشرحوا لي الطريقة الشرعية المثلى للمضاربة بلعملات و ما هي شركة الوساطة التي تتبع هذه الطريقة المرجو المساعدة انا مبتدئ في هذا المجال و شكرا   :Regular Smile:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> المرجو أن تشرحوا لي الطريقة الشرعية المثلى للمضاربة بلعملات و ما هي شركة الوساطة التي تتبع هذه الطريقة المرجو المساعدة انا مبتدئ في هذا المجال و شكرا

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
بداية يجب ان تتعرف على نظام التداول في سوق العملات  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/23 
وبشكل عام بخصوص التداول الشرعي اعتقد تقصد الحسابات بدون فوائد ربوية ، يوجد شركات كثيرة تقدم هذه الخدمة عن طريق تقديم طلب حساب اسلامي خالي من فوائد التبييت ومن هذه الشركات 
FXSOL
FXCM
WWM 
للتعرف على مزايا كل شركة منهم   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/.../realaccounts/ 
- رجاء مراعاة ان خطوة الحساب الحقيقي لاينصح بها في البداية وعليك اولا اكتساب الخبرة والمعرفة اللازمة للتداول بنجاح

----------


## سحابة صيف

السلام عليكم. 
أنا نوعا ما مخضرم وعندي خبرة بالفوريكس من حوالي 3 سنوات ولكن في تلك الفترة  
كان شكل منصة الميتاتريدر يختلف عن المنصة المحدثة بالشكل الحالي. 
لدرجة انني عندما أردت القيام بإضافة نفس الإكسبرت الذي كنت أستخدمه قبل ثلاث سنوات فـ لم أجده في ملف الاكسبرتات على المنصة.  
سؤالي هو .........هل تغيرت طريقة وضع الاكسبرت أدفايزر على منصة الميتا تريدر ؟ 
أم أن الإكسبرت الموجود معي بحاجة إلى تحديث ؟؟ 
وإذا كانت طريقة وضع الاكسبرت قد تغيرت فـ أرجو الإفادة عن كيفية تثبيت الإكبرت بشكل صحيح وشكراً.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم. 
> أنا نوعا ما مخضرم وعندي خبرة بالفوريكس من حوالي 3 سنوات ولكن في تلك الفترة  
> كان شكل منصة الميتاتريدر يختلف عن المنصة المحدثة بالشكل الحالي. 
> لدرجة انني عندما أردت القيام بإضافة نفس الإكسبرت الذي كنت أستخدمه قبل ثلاث سنوات فـ لم أجده في ملف الاكسبرتات على المنصة.  
> سؤالي هو .........هل تغيرت طريقة وضع الاكسبرت أدفايزر على منصة الميتا تريدر ؟ 
> أم أن الإكسبرت الموجود معي بحاجة إلى تحديث ؟؟ 
> وإذا كانت طريقة وضع الاكسبرت قد تغيرت فـ أرجو الإفادة عن كيفية تثبيت الإكبرت بشكل صحيح وشكراً.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
بالفعل صدر مؤخرا تحديث جذري لمنصة الميتاتريدر ادى الى هذه التغيرات التي تفضلت بالاشارة اليها وانصحك بالاطلاع على هذه المواضيع بهذا الخصوص  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189304.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189830.html 
وطريقة اضافة المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات كما تفضل اخي الكريم اعصار ريتا في موضوعك هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t195682.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## medhatb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 انا مبتدىء
انا اشتغلت مع شركة بيفوركس وصراحة عملت  ارباح وصلت الى 3500 ووصل رصيدى الى 5350 دولار وعند السحب قال لى الهامش قليل لازم تعمل ايداع وهكذا ايداع فى ايداع
واخر مرة كان الهامش اقل من واحد والهامش المتاح 104 قال لى اعمل ايداع لان الحساب هايسكر
عملت ايداع ب 300 دولار وصل الهامش الى 9.50 والهامش المتاح 349 & وكدهوصل ايداعى عندهم تقريبا 2000 دولار
وقال لى اضبط لك الحساب  من عندى قلت له ماشى
راح الغى صفقات عندى كانت وضعها خسرانة وبعدين لقيت حسابى نقص  2100 دولار اصبح 3250 والمارجين  نزل من 9.5 الى 2.5 قلت له احنا كده ما عملناش حاجة المارجين نزل تانى يعنى نفس المخاطرة. لانه فهمنى اننى ماقدرش اقفل صفقات كسبانة الا اذا المارجين يسمح بذلك لان المارجين لو صفر الحساب يتقفل ويسكر وتضيع كل فلوسى وهذا خسارة لنا احنا الاتنين انا والشركة هذا كلامه واسمه فؤاد دياب
المهم قلت ماشى وقال لى  سيب الحساب كده لحد يوم الاحد لاننى قلت له يوم الاحد واحد صاحبى هايدينى 10000 دولار اشتغل بيهم والربح بالنصف بينى وبين صاحبى
وبعدين فجأة والسوق مغلق ولم اعمل اى صفقات شراء ولا بيع ولا سحب ولا ايداع وركز معايا السوق كان مغلق دخلت وجدت حسابى ناقص 102 دولار والمارجين نزل الى 1.31
فارسلت رسالة باليميل قلت له ليه المارجين نزل فجأة وبدون اسباب وحسابى نقص 100دولار
لم يرد على وبالرغم طلبت منه يعلمنى ازاى اعمل stop loss  قال لى حاضر وطنش
بعت له تانى وقلت المارجين ها يصفر وما عنديش فلوس اعمل ايداع  وصاحبى رجع فى كلامه لانه ما بيحب تجارة الفوركس هنا بقى بدأت المقاطعة مارد على اى ايميل 
وبعدين فتح السوق وكان مفتوح عندى 19 صفقة شراء دهب و 18 صفقة بيع دهب
ولما فتح السوق والدهب نزل وصحيت الصبح وجدت المارجين بالناقص ورصيدى صفر
بعت له ايميل قلت لهم انتم نصابين وهافضحكم عاى النت ، وانتم بتتلاعبوا بالحسابات
 راح متصل على 11 مرة ما رديت عليه
وانا عايز اشتكى عليهم فى FSA,NFA,CYSEC
السؤال : 1- هل المارجين ورصيدى ممكن ينقص بدون تدخل منى مع العلم ان السوق كان مغلق؟
2- ماذا يحدث فعلا لو المارجين اصبح صفر
           3- هل مدير حسابى فى شركة بيفوركس ممكن يتدخل فى حسابى من عنده
            4- هل هناك طريقة استرد بها فلوسى
5 - ما هى افضل الشركات استطيع ان اشتغل معاها فى المستقبل

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

الله يعوض عليك بالخير
تفضل الرد في ما يلي    

> السؤال : 1- هل المارجين ورصيدى ممكن ينقص بدون تدخل منى مع العلم ان السوق كان مغلق؟  بالحالة الطبيعية لا يمكن مادام الاسعار لا تتحرك. 
> 2- ماذا يحدث فعلا لو المارجين اصبح صفر  يأتيك المارجن كول ويتم اغلاق كل الصفقات المفتوحة سواء خسرانه او ربحانه 
>            3- هل مدير حسابى فى شركة بيفوركس ممكن يتدخل فى حسابى من عنده 
> لو اراد ان يتدخل فهو قادر ولكن هذا ممنوع على الاطلاق
> فالشركة تتدخل في حالة واحدة فقط
> وهي اضافة رصيد لحسابك في حالة الايداع او ازالة الرصيد من حسابك في حالة السحب 
>             4- هل هناك طريقة استرد بها فلوسى  حاول مرة اخرى معهم كبداية وان شاء الله كل الامور تنحل ثم تستطيع تقديم شكوى ان كانت الشركة مسجله في الهيئات الرقابية 
> 5 - ما هى افضل الشركات استطيع ان اشتغل معاها فى المستقبل  
> هناك الكثير من الشركات منها على سبيل الذكر لا الحصر ما يحتويه الرابط التالي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/...x/clientforms/

----------


## -Mussab-

** السلام عليكمعند وضع أمر شراء ماركت يتم الشراء من سعر أعلى من السعر الظاهر بسبب السبريد
هل نفس الشيء يحدث مع اوامر الشراء المعلقة أم يتم الشراء من السعر المحدد بالضبط
أي عندما أعلق أمر شراء عند 1.6600 فهل سيتم الشراء من نفس السعر أم سعر أعلى

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل يوجد موشر يظهر لي ارقام البايفوت اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ** السلام عليكمعند وضع أمر شراء ماركت يتم الشراء من سعر أعلى من السعر الظاهر بسبب السبريد
> هل نفس الشيء يحدث مع اوامر الشراء المعلقة أم يتم الشراء من السعر المحدد بالضبط
> أي عندما أعلق أمر شراء عند 1.6600 فهل سيتم الشراء من نفس السعر أم سعر أعلى

 من نفس السعر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل يوجد موشر يظهر لي ارقام البايفوت اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري

 نعم موجود 
تفضل في المرفقات

----------


## daod

كم هي اقل نقطه لابد ان يكون الامر المعلق مبتعدا عن السعر الحالي بمعنى اخر هل يمكن ان اضع امر معلق على بعد خمس نقاط من السعر الحالي؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كم هي اقل نقطه لابد ان يكون الامر المعلق مبتعدا عن السعر الحالي بمعنى اخر هل يمكن ان اضع امر معلق على بعد خمس نقاط من السعر الحالي؟

 حسب نظام الشركة التي تتعامل معها  
نعم البعض يقبل ب5 نقاط والبعض ب10 نقاط 
افضل من يفيدك خدمة عملاء الشركة التي بها حسابك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## daod

> حسب نظام الشركة التي تتعامل معها  
> نعم البعض يقبل ب5 نقاط والبعض ب10 نقاط 
> افضل من يفيدك خدمة عملاء الشركة التي بها حسابك 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 مشكوره اختي رانيا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مشكوره اختي رانيا

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم

----------


## -Mussab-

اسلام عليكم 
إذا كان السبريد لزوج ما 4 نقاط ودخلنا بعقد مضاعف هل يتضاعف السبريد أي 4 نقاط لكل عقد ؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اسلام عليكم 
> إذا كان السبريد لزوج ما 4 نقاط ودخلنا بعقد مضاعف هل يتضاعف السبريد أي 4 نقاط لكل عقد ؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوف يكون السبريد كما هو 4 نقاط لكن سوف يتم مضاعفة قيمة النقطة لانك تستخدم عقدين بالتالي في بداية الصفقة سوف تكون قيمة السبريد 8 دولار اذا كنت تستخدم عقد ميني

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل يوجد موشر يوضح كم الوقت الباقي لاغلق الشمعه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل يوجد موشر يوضح كم الوقت الباقي لاغلق الشمعه

 نعم موجود 
تفضل اخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128392.html

----------


## دييغو

هل هناك موقع يبيع المؤشرات او استراتيجيات تكون قويه جدا ؟

----------


## mohammad_fx

> نعم موجود 
> تفضل اخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t128392.html

 
الموشر لا يعمل علي ميتاتريد بعد التحديث

----------


## -Mussab-

> الموشر لا يعمل علي ميتاتريد بعد التحديث

 جرب هذا المؤشر

----------


## mohammad_fx

اذا حطيت الموشر تجيني هذي العباره ولاينزل في الشارت

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اذا حطيت الموشر تجيني هذي العباره ولاينزل في الشارت

 ممكن تضع هذه المشكلة في قسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات وان شاء الله المبرمجين هناك يقدمون فائدة اكبر

----------


## دييغو

> هل هناك موقع يبيع المؤشرات او استراتيجيات تكون قويه جدا ؟

 دنا غلباااااااااااان

----------


## اسامه أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء اني اسامه السعدون من بغداد حبيبت اشارك بهذا المنتدى من باب الفضول وحب الاطلاع حول موضوع التداول بسوق الفوركس لان الصراحة المجال شد انتباهي بالاونه الاخيره وان شاء الله ناوي ابلش تداول مع شركة محترمه حقيقية باقرب وقت فياريت الي عنده تجارب سابقة او معلومات ينصحنا ويساعدني باختيار الشركة المناسبة للبدء 
الخيارت الي مطروحه امامي كشركات تداول هي : http://www.activtrades.ae/index.aspx  https://www.fxpulp.com/  http://www.citypointtrading.com/ 
اتمنى الي عنده معلومه او تجربة مع اي شركة من الشركات المطروحه ينصحني ..
تحياتي

----------


## abdulazizabuomer

يا صديقي العزيز، أود أن المشورة لك أن تبدأ مع واحدة من تلك الشركتين Activtrades وFXCM، وكلاهما عمل في جميع أنحاء العالم ولدي خبرة جيدة مع كل منهم، وأول واحد في المملكة المتحدة والثانية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
حظا سعيدا

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا اريد ان أتداول في الفوريكس 
لكن لا اعرف كيف اختار الشركة المناسبة 
الرجاء الإفادة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني انا اريد ان أتداول في الفوريكس 
> لكن لا اعرف كيف اختار الشركة المناسبة 
> الرجاء الإفادة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل هناك موقع يبيع المؤشرات او استراتيجيات تكون قويه جدا ؟

 اخي الكريم 
اعتذر عن تاخر الرد على مشاركتك  
يوجد مواقع كثيرة تعرض استراتيجيات تداول ومؤشرات واكسبيرتات لكن انصحك اذا كنت في بداية الطريق في هذا المجال الا تتبع هذه الفكرة لان السر ليس في طريقة العمل وحدها ولايعني ان طريقة تداول قوية وناجحة مع شخص ما انها سوف تعطيك نفس النتائج لان الفيصل دائما هو المتاجر نفسه وخبراته ورؤيته وان كان على طرق العمل المنتدى يزخر بالورش القوية والناجحة المتاحة مجانا 
اعرض لك بعضها على سبيل المثال  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125592.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t195895.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t142912.html  
 للمزيد تفضل هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f15.html

----------


## دييغو

> اخي الكريم 
> اعتذر عن تاخر الرد على مشاركتك  
> يوجد مواقع كثيرة تعرض استراتيجيات تداول ومؤشرات واكسبيرتات لكن انصحك اذا كنت في بداية الطريق في هذا المجال الا تتبع هذه الفكرة لان السر ليس في طريقة العمل وحدها ولايعني ان طريقة تداول قوية وناجحة مع شخص ما انها سوف تعطيك نفس النتائج لان الفيصل دائما هو المتاجر نفسه وخبراته ورؤيته وان كان على طرق العمل المنتدى يزخر بالورش القوية والناجحة المتاحة مجانا 
> اعرض لك بعضها على سبيل المثال  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125592.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t195895.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t142912.html  
>  للمزيد تفضل هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/f15.html

 الف شكر أختي الكريمة

----------


## hussam h

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
انا جديد في هذا المجال و اعمل مع احدى الشركات لكن لدي العديد من الاسئلة وبعض الاستفسارات  
ما هو الهامش  و ماهو الفرق اذا كان السبرد قليل او كثير الى الان لم استوعب هذه النقاط ولدي العديد من الاسئلة لكن في البداية احب ان اعرف عن هذه المواضيع  
وشكرا

----------


## basel husni

السلام عليكم ....
حياكم الله إخواني الكرام أعضاء  المنتدى ..
مما لاشك فيه أن كل إنسان إذا أقبل على  أي مجال جديد أن يكون لديه خوف و هذا شي طبيعي ،،،،،و الخوف هو أساس النجاح و أحد أهم أسراره ....
و لكن لا يجب أن ندع  الخوف يسيطر علينا لان عضو الفوركس  الأول هو الخوف .....
أهم شي أن تكون لديك النيه الحقيقيه ....تم المعلومات المناسبه و التدريب لتلم بالاساسيات ...تم شركة الوسطاه  الحقيقيه و ليست الوهميه ذات السبرد  المعقول و المنخفض و من تم التوفيق من الله    
و لكن الحذر كل الحذر من الشركة الوهميه و ما أكثرها ...لكل من لديه سوال أو إستفسار أنا جاهز للرد على السوال و خاصة أسماء الشركة الوهميه ........

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد الاستفسار عن اصغر مبلغ يمكن البدأ به في سوق الفوريكس 
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  
> انا جديد في هذا المجال و اعمل مع احدى الشركات لكن لدي العديد من الاسئلة وبعض الاستفسارات  
> ما هو الهامش  و ماهو الفرق اذا كان السبرد قليل او كثير الى الان لم استوعب هذه النقاط ولدي العديد من الاسئلة لكن في البداية احب ان اعرف عن هذه المواضيع  
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياهلا بك اخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
تفضل هذه المجموعة من المقالات سوف تفيدك جدا   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/23 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اريد الاستفسار عن اصغر مبلغ يمكن البدأ به في سوق الفوريكس 
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- 100 دولار هو متوسط الحد الادنى - مع العلم ان بعض الشركات تقبل بمبالغ اقل من ذلك لكن هذا المبلغ مناسب للتدريب الاول على التداول بحساب حقيقي والتعامل المباشر في السوق  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ....
> حياكم الله إخواني الكرام أعضاء  المنتدى ..
> مما لاشك فيه أن كل إنسان إذا أقبل على  أي مجال جديد أن يكون لديه خوف و هذا شي طبيعي ،،،،،و الخوف هو أساس النجاح و أحد أهم أسراره ....
> و لكن لا يجب أن ندع  الخوف يسيطر علينا لان عضو الفوركس  الأول هو الخوف .....
> أهم شي أن تكون لديك النيه الحقيقيه ....تم المعلومات المناسبه و التدريب لتلم بالاساسيات ...تم شركة الوسطاه  الحقيقيه و ليست الوهميه ذات السبرد  المعقول و المنخفض و من تم التوفيق من الله    
> و لكن الحذر كل الحذر من الشركة الوهميه و ما أكثرها ...لكل من لديه سوال أو إستفسار أنا جاهز للرد على السوال و خاصة أسماء الشركة الوهميه ........

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم 
اشكرك للمبادرة الطيبة وارحب بك في المتداول العربي  
اتمنى لو تتابع ايضا في قسم شركات الوساطة سوف تجد الاستفسارات هناك مركزة اكثر على شركات الوساطة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t194641.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hussam h

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ياهلا بك اخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
> تفضل هذه المجموعة من المقالات سوف تفيدك جدا   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/23 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا لك اخت رانيا لكني لم اجد جوابا على موضوع السبرد ما الفرق اذا كان عالي او منخفض  
وبالنسبة للهامش كل شيء على ما يرام لقد فهمته  
مع تحياتي اختي العزيزة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك اخت رانيا لكني لم اجد جوابا على موضوع السبرد ما الفرق اذا كان عالي او منخفض  
> وبالنسبة للهامش كل شيء على ما يرام لقد فهمته  
> مع تحياتي اختي العزيزة

 ياهلا بك اخي الكريم 
- السبريد كما قرات في المقالات التي اوضحتها بمشاركتي الاخيرة هو الفارق السعري بين سعر الشراء والبيع مثلا لو اخذنا زوج اليورو دولار  الفارق السعري او السبريد هو 3 نقاط 
اذا كان سعر البيع الحالي والذي يظهر على الميتاتريدر هو 1.3100 فان سعر الشراء سوف يكون 1.3103   
الفارق بين السبريد العالي والسبريد المنخفض ان كل شركة تداول تضع فارق سعري حسب ماتراه مناسب البعض يضع نقطة على اليورو دولار والبعض الاخر يضع 3 نقاط ولذلك يصف بعض المتاجرين الاخيرة بانها ذات سبريد عالي مقارنة بالاولى ذات السبريد المنخفض لكن هنا يجب ان نراعي نقطة ان بعض الشركات قد تستخدم السبريد المنخفض كعامل جذب للعملاء الجدد لكن عند تنفيذ الصفقات قد تحدث اعادة تسعير او تاخر تنفيذ للاوامر بفارق نقطة او نقطتين بالتالي يجد العميل نفسه يدفع نفس الفارق السعري لكن بشكل غير مباشر لذلك يجب التاكد اولا من مصداقية الشركة قبل التعامل معها ومن خبرات عملاء حقيقيين

----------


## ام عبد الاله

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي انا من زمان حابه ادخل سوق العملات  بس متخوفه من نقطه وهي كيف استخرج مالي (فلوسي)من الشركه واحولها لحسابي ياليت تفودوني

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي انا من زمان حابه ادخل سوق العملات  بس متخوفه من نقطه وهي كيف استخرج مالي (فلوسي)من الشركه واحولها لحسابي ياليت تفودوني

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اختنا الكريمة 
يمكنك سحب المال من حسابك في شركة التداول عن طريق تقديم طلب سحب بالتحويل البنكي ويستغرق عادة من 3 الى 5 ايام عمل حتى يصل السحب الى حسابك في البنك  
طالما تتعاملين مع شركة موثوقة لا تقلقي من نقطة السحب ان شاء الله وبشكل عام انصحك بالاطلاع على هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hussam h

> ياهلا بك اخي الكريم 
> - السبريد كما قرات في المقالات التي اوضحتها بمشاركتي الاخيرة هو الفارق السعري بين سعر الشراء والبيع مثلا لو اخذنا زوج اليورو دولار  الفارق السعري او السبريد هو 3 نقاط 
> اذا كان سعر البيع الحالي والذي يظهر على الميتاتريدر هو 1.3100 فان سعر الشراء سوف يكون 1.3103   
> الفارق بين السبريد العالي والسبريد المنخفض ان كل شركة تداول تضع فارق سعري حسب ماتراه مناسب البعض يضع نقطة على اليورو دولار والبعض الاخر يضع 3 نقاط ولذلك يصف بعض المتاجرين الاخيرة بانها ذات سبريد عالي مقارنة بالاولى ذات السبريد المنخفض لكن هنا يجب ان نراعي نقطة ان بعض الشركات قد تستخدم السبريد المنخفض كعامل جذب للعملاء الجدد لكن عند تنفيذ الصفقات قد تحدث اعادة تسعير او تاخر تنفيذ للاوامر بفارق نقطة او نقطتين بالتالي يجد العميل نفسه يدفع نفس الفارق السعري لكن بشكل غير مباشر لذلك يجب التاكد اولا من مصداقية الشركة قبل التعامل معها ومن خبرات عملاء حقيقيين

 تحياتي اخت رانيا  
ما هو المناسب برايك هل يفضل ان يكون السبرد عالي او منخفض وما تأثيره في الحالتين هل يسبب هذا الشيئ في حال الخسائر خسائر قليلة او كبيرة والعكس في حال الربح ايضا  
وهل السبب الرئيسي للسبرد المنخفض هو فقط جذب العملاء ام ان الشركة لها فائدة من الموضوع  
اعذريني على استفساراتي العديدة لكن حب الفضول كما يقولون  
اشكر تعاونك اختي الكريمة وشكرا لجهودك  
مع تحياتي

----------


## daod

عندي سوال 
مثلا قما بعمل اوامر معلقه مع افتتاح اليوم ووضعت اوامر معلقه من نوع باي ستوب و سل لميت فوق سعر افتتاح اليوم بعشرين نقطه  وكذلك تحت سعر الافتتاح بعشرين نقطه ولكن من نوع سل ستوب وباي ليميت وكان الهدف من سعرالتفعيل لكل عقد 40 نقطه والخساره 20 نقطه 
مثال لنفترض ان سعر الافتتاح  هو 1,3450 فسيكون الباي ستوب وسل ليميت على بعد 1,3470  بالنسبه للباي ستوب متى سيتفعل ؟؟ هل بمجرد وصول مؤشر البيع 
الى 1,3468 او عندما يكون مؤشر البيع عند1,3470 وهذا  السعر بنفس الوقت  يعني بالنسبه لمؤشر الشراء  هو 1,3472   
اي هل يحتسب قيمه الاسبيرد في البدايه او عند اغلاق الصفقه. 
اتمنى بمثال يشرح جميع الاوامر المعلقه باي ستوب وليميت وسل ستوب وليميت كيف جعلها تتفعل من نقطه مع بعض وتغلق عند نقطه مع بعض ؟
يعني   اوامر معلقه من نوع باي ستوب و سل لميت  كيف جعلها تتفعل من نفس النقطه مع بعض وتغلق عند نقطه  اخرى مع بعض  وكذلك ل سل ستوب وباي ليميت؟
مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار بالسبيرد؟

----------


## daod

كان هناك امرين معلقين متعاكسين يعني اذا انتهى اجدهما بخساره يغلق الاخر عند نفس النقطه على ربح وعندما وصلوا الى نفس النقطه انتهى الاول على ربح بينما الاخر اغلق عند نفس النقطه على ربح ولكن المشكله اغلق بعد الاخر متاخر بعشر دقائق  والمفروض يغلقوا الاثنين بنفس الوقت. 
هل من تفسير لهذه الاحلام؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تحياتي اخت رانيا  
> ما هو المناسب برايك هل يفضل ان يكون السبرد عالي او منخفض وما تأثيره في الحالتين هل يسبب هذا الشيئ في حال الخسائر خسائر قليلة او كبيرة والعكس في حال الربح ايضا  
> وهل السبب الرئيسي للسبرد المنخفض هو فقط جذب العملاء ام ان الشركة لها فائدة من الموضوع  
> اعذريني على استفساراتي العديدة لكن حب الفضول كما يقولون  
> اشكر تعاونك اختي الكريمة وشكرا لجهودك  
> مع تحياتي

 الافضل يعود للمتاجر نفسه واسلوب عمله مثلا متاجر يتداول على نظام سكالبينج اى صفقات سريعة باهداف صغيرة يهمه ان يكون السبريد منخفض قدر الامكان على عكس متداول اخر صفقاته اغلبها انتراداى ومتوسطة المدى بالتالي لن يفرق معه فارق سبريد نقطة او اثنتين مقابل ان يحصل على تنفيذ جيد لصفقاته وسرعة استجابة للاوامر  
- اكبر فائدة لاى شركة هى جذب العملاء لان هذا يعني عمليات اكثر وعمولات اكثر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي سوال 
> مثلا قما بعمل اوامر معلقه مع افتتاح اليوم ووضعت اوامر معلقه من نوع باي ستوب و سل لميت فوق سعر افتتاح اليوم بعشرين نقطه  وكذلك تحت سعر الافتتاح بعشرين نقطه ولكن من نوع سل ستوب وباي ليميت وكان الهدف من سعرالتفعيل لكل عقد 40 نقطه والخساره 20 نقطه 
> مثال لنفترض ان سعر الافتتاح  هو 1,3450 فسيكون الباي ستوب وسل ليميت على بعد 1,3470  بالنسبه للباي ستوب متى سيتفعل ؟؟ هل بمجرد وصول مؤشر البيع 
> الى 1,3468 او عندما يكون مؤشر البيع عند1,3470 وهذا  السعر بنفس الوقت  يعني بالنسبه لمؤشر الشراء  هو 1,3472   
> اي هل يحتسب قيمه الاسبيرد في البدايه او عند اغلاق الصفقه. 
> اتمنى بمثال يشرح جميع الاوامر المعلقه باي ستوب وليميت وسل ستوب وليميت كيف جعلها تتفعل من نقطه مع بعض وتغلق عند نقطه مع بعض ؟
> يعني   اوامر معلقه من نوع باي ستوب و سل لميت  كيف جعلها تتفعل من نفس النقطه مع بعض وتغلق عند نقطه  اخرى مع بعض  وكذلك ل سل ستوب وباي ليميت؟
> مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار بالسبيرد؟

 السبريد يتفعل في بداية الصفقة وليس عند الاغلاق  
اذا وضعت امر معلق شراء عند 1.3100 فانه سوف يتفعل عندما يصل سعر البيع عند 1.3097  
حتى تتمكن من جعل الاوامر تتفعل في نقطة واحدة مع بعض وتغلق مع بعض يجب ان تراعي عند وضع الاوامر فارق السبريد بين البيع والشراء  
هذا الموضوع ينفذ نفس الفكرة ان شاء الله سوف يفيدك كثيرا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t137813.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## daod

كان هناك امرين معلقين متعاكسين يعني اذا انتهى اجدهما بخساره يغلق الاخر عند نفس النقطه على ربح وعندما وصلوا الى نفس النقطه انتهى الاول على ربح بينما الاخر اغلق عند نفس النقطه على ربح ولكن المشكله اغلق بعد الاخر متاخر بعشر دقائق والمفروض يغلقوا الاثنين بنفس الوقت. 
هل من تفسير لهذه الاحلام؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كان هناك امرين معلقين متعاكسين يعني اذا انتهى اجدهما بخساره يغلق الاخر عند نفس النقطه على ربح وعندما وصلوا الى نفس النقطه انتهى الاول على ربح بينما الاخر اغلق عند نفس النقطه على ربح ولكن المشكله اغلق بعد الاخر متاخر بعشر دقائق والمفروض يغلقوا الاثنين بنفس الوقت. 
> هل من تفسير لهذه الاحلام؟؟؟

 رجاء الايضاح بالارقام من فضلك

----------


## hussam h

> الافضل يعود للمتاجر نفسه واسلوب عمله مثلا متاجر يتداول على نظام سكالبينج اى صفقات سريعة باهداف صغيرة يهمه ان يكون السبريد منخفض قدر الامكان على عكس متداول اخر صفقاته اغلبها انتراداى ومتوسطة المدى بالتالي لن يفرق معه فارق سبريد نقطة او اثنتين مقابل ان يحصل على تنفيذ جيد لصفقاته وسرعة استجابة للاوامر  
> - اكبر فائدة لاى شركة هى جذب العملاء لان هذا يعني عمليات اكثر وعمولات اكثر

 تحياتي اخت رانيا  
شكرا جزيلا على اجوبتك وانا سعيد جدا بمشاركتي في هذا المنتدى لاني القى به كل الاجوبة اللازمة والتي ابحث عنها واشكر جهودك المبذولة و انا اقدر لك هذه الجهود  
واتمنى لك التوفيق المستمر ان شاء الله  
مع تحياتي

----------


## ismail elshoura

السلام عليكم احب فى البدايه اشكر الجميع على هذا المنتدى الرائع القائمين على المنتدى والاخوه الاعضاء الافاضل الكرام الذين لا يبخلون بأى علم او معلومه او شئ عندهم 
انا كما ترون مبتدأ فى هذا السوق بل فى هذا العلم وانا احب تسميته علم الفوركس لانه علم بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى 
وعندى أسئله كثيره جدا بخصوص هذا العلم 
وأبدا بهذا السؤال
الهامش والمارجن كول سمعت عنهم كتير فى كلام الاخوه الكرام
ايه هو
وكيفية استخدامه
بل كيفية استخدامه الاستخدام الامثل 
وهل لازم استخدمه خصوصا لو رأس مالى صغير ولا أستطيع ايداع مبلغ كبير
وايه مخاطره
وكيفية تجنبها
وده أول سؤال ليا فى المنتدى ان شاء الله تكون بدايه جميله
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم احب فى البدايه اشكر الجميع على هذا المنتدى الرائع القائمين على المنتدى والاخوه الاعضاء الافاضل الكرام الذين لا يبخلون بأى علم او معلومه او شئ عندهم 
> انا كما ترون مبتدأ فى هذا السوق بل فى هذا العلم وانا احب تسميته علم الفوركس لانه علم بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى 
> وعندى أسئله كثيره جدا بخصوص هذا العلم 
> وأبدا بهذا السؤال
> الهامش والمارجن كول سمعت عنهم كتير فى كلام الاخوه الكرام
> ايه هو
> وكيفية استخدامه
> بل كيفية استخدامه الاستخدام الامثل 
> وهل لازم استخدمه خصوصا لو رأس مالى صغير ولا أستطيع ايداع مبلغ كبير
> ...

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك في المتداول العربي اخي اسماعيل  
- نعم يجب استخدام المارجن وهو من اهم مميزات سوق العملات  
- المخاطرة هى نسبة الخسارة المسموحة في كل صفقة ولايمكن تجنبها لان الخسارة جزء لا يتجزء من اى تجارة المهم ان تكون ارباحك اكثر بالتالي تغطي اى خسارة لا قدر الله  
- تفضل هذه المقالات القصيرة سوف تفيدك فيما يخص الاساسيات الخاصة بالسوق والية التداول  هنا 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تحياتي اخت رانيا  
> شكرا جزيلا على اجوبتك وانا سعيد جدا بمشاركتي في هذا المنتدى لاني القى به كل الاجوبة اللازمة والتي ابحث عنها واشكر جهودك المبذولة و انا اقدر لك هذه الجهود  
> واتمنى لك التوفيق المستمر ان شاء الله  
> مع تحياتي

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي حسام 
اشكرك لذوقك ونحن اسعد بتواجدك بيننا وان شاء الله دائما نكون عند حسن الظن وعلى قدر ثقتك الغالية 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ismail elshoura

[QUOTE=رانيا وجدي;2821278] 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك في المتداول العربي اخي اسماعيل  
- نعم يجب استخدام المارجن وهو من اهم مميزات سوق العملات  
- المخاطرة هى نسبة الخسارة المسموحة في كل صفقة ولايمكن تجنبها لان الخسارة جزء لا يتجزء من اى تجارة المهم ان تكون ارباحك اكثر بالتالي تغطي اى خسارة لا قدر الله  
- تفضل هذه المقالات القصيرة سوف تفيدك فيما يخص الاساسيات الخاصة بالسوق والية التداول  هنا 
تحياتي وتقديري [/QUOTE 
متشكر جدا اختى العزيزه رانيا على متابعتك واجاباتك 
وان شاء الله مجهودك الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك 
متابعه للسؤال كيف اوفق بين ادارة رأس المال واستخدام الهامش
وكيف احسب نسبه الخساره والمخاطره عند استخدام الهامش 
ماذا يجب ان افعل لكى اتجب المارجن كول 
(ولى استفسار خارج الموضوع بما انى جديد ازاى اعرف ان فى رد على المشاركه اللى انا شاركتا فى موضوع معين فى المنتدى هل بيكون فى اشعارات مثلا) 
ولكى جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

[QUOTE=ismail elshoura;2821306] 

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا بك في المتداول العربي اخي اسماعيل  
> - نعم يجب استخدام المارجن وهو من اهم مميزات سوق العملات  
> - المخاطرة هى نسبة الخسارة المسموحة في كل صفقة ولايمكن تجنبها لان الخسارة جزء لا يتجزء من اى تجارة المهم ان تكون ارباحك اكثر بالتالي تغطي اى خسارة لا قدر الله  
> - تفضل هذه المقالات القصيرة سوف تفيدك فيما يخص الاساسيات الخاصة بالسوق والية التداول

  

> هنا 
> تحياتي وتقديري
>  [/QUOTE 
> متشكر جدا اختى العزيزه رانيا على متابعتك واجاباتك 
> وان شاء الله مجهودك الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك 
> متابعه للسؤال كيف اوفق بين ادارة رأس المال واستخدام الهامش
> وكيف احسب نسبه الخساره والمخاطره عند استخدام الهامش 
> ماذا يجب ان افعل لكى اتجب المارجن كول 
> (ولى استفسار خارج الموضوع بما انى جديد ازاى اعرف ان فى رد على المشاركه اللى انا شاركتا فى موضوع معين فى المنتدى هل بيكون فى اشعارات مثلا) 
> ولكى جزيل الشكر

  
شكرا جزيلا لذوقك اخي اسماعيل 
-  كيف اوفق بين ادارة رأس المال واستخدام الهامش
وكيف احسب نسبه الخساره والمخاطره عند استخدام الهامش  
ادارة راس المال تعني ان تضع خطة لادارة محفظتك تتضمن نسبة عائد مرتفع مقابل مخاطرة منخفضة قدر الامكان  
- اولا يجب الا تتخطى نسبة مخاطرتك للصفقة الواحدة اكثر من 3% من حجم راس المال مثلا اذا حسابك 1000 دولار بالتالي اقصى مبلغ يمكن ان تخاطر به (تخسره ) بالصفقة الواحدة هو 30 دولار  
- الهامش كل دوره هو انه يمنحك فرصة الدخول والتداول بمبلغ صغير لكن لا علاقه له بادارتك لراس المال مايهمك هو ضبط نسبة المخاطرة وان يكون عائد صفقاتك ضعف مخاطرتك او على اقل تقدير مساوي له 
بمعنى انك اذا دخلت صفقة وقف الخسارة الخاص بها 20 نقطة بالتالي يجب ان يكون امام السعر مساحة للتحرك في صالح صفقتك 40 نقطة على اقل تقدير  
اتمنى اكون افدتك  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ismail elshoura

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى الكريمه رانيا  
بالتأكيد افدتينى لكى جزيل الشكر 
وما زالت هناك استفسارات ولكن نؤجلها الان

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاكى الله خيرا اختى الكريمه رانيا  
> بالتأكيد افدتينى لكى جزيل الشكر 
> وما زالت هناك استفسارات ولكن نؤجلها الان

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
اهلا وسهلا بك دائما وبكل استفساراتك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## abdelaziz00

السلام عليكم اعزائى هذه اول مشاركه لى فى منتداكم العظيم
اتمنى ان اقضى بينكم وقتا نافعا
لا حرمنا الله من علمكم
الى اصحاب الخبره والتجارب 
افيدونى عن شركة خيارات ثنائيه صادقه 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم 
اريد السؤال عن عن الفرق بين الميتريدر واليب تريدر
وما الأفضل التداول
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد السؤال عن عن الفرق بين الميتريدر واليب تريدر
> وما الأفضل التداول
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم رجاء ايضاح اسماء المنصة باللغة الانجليزية حتى يكون الاستفسار اكثر وضوحا ودقة في الاجابة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اعزائى هذه اول مشاركه لى فى منتداكم العظيم
> اتمنى ان اقضى بينكم وقتا نافعا
> لا حرمنا الله من علمكم
> الى اصحاب الخبره والتجارب 
> افيدونى عن شركة خيارات ثنائيه صادقه 
> وجزاكم الله خير

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
الخيارات الثنائية بها شبهة شرعية لذا رجاء تحري هذه النقطة اولا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t193105.html#post2796936 
- عموما بعض العملاء يشكرون في شركة اسمها 24option

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم 
ما أفضل طريق لإيداع الأموال
هل عن طريق البنك ام عن طريق الفيزا والبعض اخبرني ان هناك بطاقات مسبقة الدفع
وشكرا

----------


## basel husni

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم أنا أنصحك بالميتا تريدر  لانها أكتر  أحترافيه  و فيها كل المواد المساعده  على  الإحترافيه من خلال الرسوم البيانية  و الشموع اليابانيه  و أكثر سرعه  و أمان 
  من الويب تريدر ،،،
يعني بكلمه  الميتاتريدر .....
و أنا جاهز لأي إستفسار أخي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> ما أفضل طريق لإيداع الأموال
> هل عن طريق البنك ام عن طريق الفيزا والبعض اخبرني ان هناك بطاقات مسبقة الدفع
> وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- جربت كلا الطريقتين وكلاهما جيد وان كان الافضل الايداع بواسطة الفيزا لانه اسرع وبدون مصاريف التحويل البنكية التي تتراوح بين 20- 30 دولار   
- بعض الشركات لا تقبل بطاقات الانترنت مسبقة الدفع لذا يجب ان تتاكد من الشركة اولا هل تقبها ام لا  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك شركات توفر لك خاصية السحب من نفس البطاقة

----------


## Sammie AbdulUahed

ممكن اعرف ايش افضل شركات من ناحية السبريدس المتياترايدر سرعة السحب ؟ 
متداول في اكتيفترايدز و اف اكس سي ام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> هل هناك شركات توفر لك خاصية السحب من نفس البطاقة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- جميع الشركات تمنحك امكانية السحب على نفس البطاقة التي اودعت بها خلال 30 يوم من عملية الايداع وبمبلغ يساوي مبلغ الايداع الاساسي اكثر من ذلك سوف تضطر للسحب عن طريق حوالة بنكية 
- بعض الشركات تمنح بطاقات للسحب المباشر من الحساب حتى لو اودعت اول مرة عن طريق الحوالة البنكية مثل شركة وورلد وايد ماركت وللمزيد من المعلومات رجاء الاطلاع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t138038.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن اعرف ايش افضل شركات من ناحية السبريدس المتياترايدر سرعة السحب ؟ 
> متداول في اكتيفترايدز و اف اكس سي ام

 - من تجربتي الشخصية سرعة سحب ممتاز وسبريد جيد متحرك FXCM

----------


## دييغو

السلام عليكم
اطلب المساعدة من الله ثم منكم اخواني
جميع المؤشرات اصبحت بهذا الشكل لاتخرج كلمه موافق تخرج كلمه reset فقط الغريب ايضا  عندما نزلت الميتاتريدر لشركة أخرى fxsol وجدت نفس المشكلة جميع المؤشرات التي (مخصص) لاتعمل .. اما المؤشرات الاخرى في (اتجاه) و ( المذبذبات) و(أحجام) و (بيل وليامز)  تعمل
 ولااعلم ماهو السبب بالضبط 
اذكر اني حملت مؤشر وبعدها اصبحت الأمور هكذا لكل المؤشرات 
ليست هنا الغرابة الغرابه اني ذهبت الى جهاز آخر ونفس المشكلة ثم ذهبت الى جهاز آخر وغيرت الأيميل ونزلت برنامج الميتا تريدر لشركة fxcm والمذهل انها نفس المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان بالبداية هناك مشكلة بجهازي مادخل الأجهزة الأخرى ؟ وبرامج الميتاتريدر في الشركات الأخرى ؟؟؟؟؟     
جميعها هكذا 
هل الطاعون انتشر بين الأجهزة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجوكم انقذونا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> اطلب المساعدة من الله ثم منكم اخواني
> جميع المؤشرات اصبحت بهذا الشكل لاتخرج كلمه موافق تخرج كلمه reset فقط الغريب ايضا  عندما نزلت الميتاتريدر لشركة أخرى fxsol وجدت نفس المشكلة جميع المؤشرات التي (مخصص) لاتعمل .. اما المؤشرات الاخرى في (اتجاه) و ( المذبذبات) و(أحجام) و (بيل وليامز)  تعمل
>  ولااعلم ماهو السبب بالضبط 
> اذكر اني حملت مؤشر وبعدها اصبحت الأمور هكذا لكل المؤشرات 
> ليست هنا الغرابة الغرابه اني ذهبت الى جهاز آخر ونفس المشكلة ثم ذهبت الى جهاز آخر وغيرت الأيميل ونزلت برنامج الميتا تريدر لشركة fxcm والمذهل انها نفس المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اذا كان بالبداية هناك مشكلة بجهازي مادخل الأجهزة الأخرى ؟ وبرامج الميتاتريدر في الشركات الأخرى ؟؟؟؟؟     
> جميعها هكذا 
> هل الطاعون انتشر بين الأجهزة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ارجوكم انقذونا

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتقد ان المشكلة بسبب التحديث الاخير للميتاتريدر 
سوف اراسل اخي العزيز مستر دولار مشرف قسم المؤشرات لمراجعة المشاركة لانه اكثر خبرة بهذه الامور  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## دييغو

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اعتقد ان المشكلة بسبب التحديث الاخير للميتاتريدر 
> سوف اراسل اخي العزيز مستر دولار مشرف قسم المؤشرات لمراجعة المشاركة لانه اكثر خبرة بهذه الامور  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 ياليت والله أكون شاكر ومقدر أختي الكريمة 
أنا توقعت ممكن يكون بسبب الانترنت الخاص بي الـ ip ممكن هناك مشكلة 
لكن فعلا امر غريب عجيب لي ثلاث ايام وانا احاول واتنقل  بين الأجهزة لكن لافائدة

----------


## دييغو

الحمد لله تم حل المشكلة في الموضوع المخصص للبرمجه
احد الاخوان ما قصر 
كل الشكر للأخت الكريمة رانيا على تفاعلها وجزاها الله خير

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الكرام اريد التداول لكني خائف من الأمور المالية
الرجاء الإفادة

----------


## basel husni

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم إذا عزمت فدخل و توكل على الله 
و إياك و الخوف و الطمع 
و أدخل باحترافيه و ليس بعبثية و إبتعد عن ألحظ و النصيب و أدخل بالعلم  و بالعمل لا بالامال ،،،،
أدرس الإستراتيجيات  جيدا و حركه الأسواق  و العرض و الطلب و من بعد ذلك أدخل ،،،   
و أنا جاهز لأي إستفسار أخي الكريم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الحمد لله تم حل المشكلة في الموضوع المخصص للبرمجه
> احد الاخوان ما قصر 
> كل الشكر للأخت الكريمة رانيا على تفاعلها وجزاها الله خير

 شكرا جزيلا لك اخي دييغو

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> اخواني الكرام اريد التداول لكني خائف من الأمور المالية
> الرجاء الإفادة

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم باسل كفى ووفى  
عليك بالدراسة وتعلم اصول المجال وبعدها دراسة كل صفقة وتحديد مخاطرة مقبولة سوف ينزع عنك اى خوف لانك من يحدد ما الذي تسمح بخسارته في اى صفقة تفعل وقف وقف خسارة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ام عبد الاله

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله اختنا الكريمة 
> يمكنك سحب المال من حسابك في شركة التداول عن طريق تقديم طلب سحب بالتحويل البنكي ويستغرق عادة من 3 الى 5 ايام عمل حتى يصل السحب الى حسابك في البنك  
> طالما تتعاملين مع شركة موثوقة لا تقلقي من نقطة السحب ان شاء الله وبشكل عام انصحك بالاطلاع على هذا الموضوع   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري

  شكرا الله يسعدك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا الله يسعدك

 
الله يبارك فيك

----------


## daod

السلام  عليكم اخت رانيه 
ايهما افضل الشركات التي تتعامل بسبيرد ثابت او الشركات التي تتعامل بسبيرد متغيير؟ 
وايهما افضل للعميل حسب خبرتكم؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام  عليكم اخت رانيه 
> ايهما افضل الشركات التي تتعامل بسبيرد ثابت او الشركات التي تتعامل بسبيرد متغيير؟ 
> وايهما افضل للعميل حسب خبرتكم؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي داود 
- السبريد الثابت او المتحرك ليس من وسائل تقييم الشركات بمعنى انه لا يمكننا وصف شركة انها افضل من اخرى لانها تقدم سبريد متحرك من عدمه  
- الافضل للعميل يعود الى اسلوب عمله ونوع الصفقات التي يقوم بتداولها حيث ان المتداول الذي يفضل الصفقات السريعة والسكالبينج سوف يستفيد اكثر من السبريد المتحرك لانه اقل وايضا يمنحه تحركات دقيقة تصل الى جزء من النقطة على عكس مثلا متداول اخر يهتم بالتداول وقت صدور البيانات الاقتصادية الهامة سوف يستفيد اكثر من سبريد ثابت لان السبريد المتحرك عرضة لان يتسع اى يزيد بشكل مبالغ فيه وقت الاخبار القوية  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## daod

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا اخي داود 
> - السبريد الثابت او المتحرك ليس من وسائل تقييم الشركات بمعنى انه لا يمكننا وصف شركة انها افضل من اخرى لانها تقدم سبريد متحرك من عدمه  
> - الافضل للعميل يعود الى اسلوب عمله ونوع الصفقات التي يقوم بتداولها حيث ان المتداول الذي يفضل الصفقات السريعة والسكالبينج سوف يستفيد اكثر من السبريد المتحرك لانه اقل وايضا يمنحه تحركات دقيقة تصل الى جزء من النقطة على عكس مثلا متداول اخر يهتم بالتداول وقت صدور البيانات الاقتصادية الهامة سوف يستفيد اكثر من سبريد ثابت لان السبريد المتحرك عرضة لان يتسع اى يزيد بشكل مبالغ فيه وقت الاخبار القوية  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 جزاك الله خير اختي رانيا اريد نصجك كما يقول رسول الله:واذا استنصحك فنصحه. 
اختي رانيا  بحكم اطلاعك على اغلب المواضيع المميزه في المنتدى  
ما اهي افضل المواضيع او الاستراتيجيات التي تسستحق  ان يفتح فيها المرء جساب حقيقي  اي ان  فيها  نسبه الربح   مضمونه  اوشبه مضمونه. 
والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه.

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> جزاك الله خير اختي رانيا اريد نصجك كما يقول رسول الله:واذا استنصحك فنصحه. 
> اختي رانيا  بحكم اطلاعك على اغلب المواضيع المميزه في المنتدى  
> ما اهي افضل المواضيع او الاستراتيجيات التي تسستحق  ان يفتح فيها المرء جساب حقيقي  اي ان  فيها  نسبه الربح   مضمونه  اوشبه مضمونه. 
> والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه.

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله  
- بشكل عام كل طرق التداول ناجحة وجيدة ولو بحثت في كل ورشة عمل في المنتدى سوف تجد لكل طريقة متابعين رابحين منها ويعملون عليها باستمرار ، الفيصل هنا هو المتاجر نفسه واى هذه الطرق انسب له كمتداول ولشخصيته فضلا عن قدراته واوقات تواجده ونضيف الى ذلك بشكل اساسي درجة اجادة الطريقة وفهمها بشكل جيد لذلك قد تجد شخصين كلاهما يستخدم نفس الطريقة لكن لكل منهما نتائج مختلفة 
- الطرق التي جربتها بشكل شخصي وانصحك بالاطلاع عليها والتدرب  
النظام واحد المطورة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1206...ml#post2701452  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t174828.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html 
لم اجربها لكن سمعت ان نتائجها طيبة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t162259.html

----------


## daod

> جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله  
> - بشكل عام كل طرق التداول ناجحة وجيدة ولو بحثت في كل ورشة عمل في المنتدى سوف تجد لكل طريقة متابعين رابحين منها ويعملون عليها باستمرار ، الفيصل هنا هو المتاجر نفسه واى هذه الطرق انسب له كمتداول ولشخصيته فضلا عن قدراته واوقات تواجده ونضيف الى ذلك بشكل اساسي درجة اجادة الطريقة وفهمها بشكل جيد لذلك قد تجد شخصين كلاهما يستخدم نفس الطريقة لكن لكل منهما نتائج مختلفة 
> - الطرق التي جربتها بشكل شخصي وانصحك بالاطلاع عليها والتدرب  
> النظام واحد المطورة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1206...ml#post2701452  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t174828.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html 
> لم اجربها لكن سمعت ان نتائجها طيبة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t162259.html

 مشكوره اختي رانيا  وجزيت الجنه ان شاء الله 
احب اعرف متي يغلق المتاجره يوم الجمعه في شركه fxdd هل 22:59  او 23:59 
وهل تعمل بالتوقيت الصيفي والشتوي ام ان الوقت فيها عند اغلاق المتاجره ثابت سواء صيفا اوشتاء ؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مشكوره اختي رانيا  وجزيت الجنه ان شاء الله 
> احب اعرف متي يغلق المتاجره يوم الجمعه في شركه fxdd هل 22:59  او 23:59 
> وهل تعمل بالتوقيت الصيفي والشتوي ام ان الوقت فيها عند اغلاق المتاجره ثابت سواء صيفا اوشتاء ؟؟

 جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله 
مواعيد عمل شركة FXDD حاليا هى  
الافتتاح يوم الاحد الساعة 12 منتصف الليل بتوقيت مصر والسعودية ، والاغلاق الاسبوعي 11 مساءا بتوقيت مصر والسعودية 
استخدام التوقيت الصيفي والشتوي ليس لدى معلومة مؤكدة بهذا الخصوص لاني لا اتداول مع الشركة وحتى ليس لدي حساب تجريبي معهم لكن بنسبة كبيرة نعم يتغير موعد الاغلاق والافتتاح اليومي حسب التوقيت الشتوي والصيفي

----------


## monmon

لدى حساب حقيقى فى fxcm  بالنسبه لل rollover ساعات بيكون بالموجب وساعات بالسالب وطلبت منهم كتير تحويل الحساب لحساب اسلامى مش بيجيلى رد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لدى حساب حقيقى فى fxcm  بالنسبه لل rollover ساعات بيكون بالموجب وساعات بالسالب وطلبت منهم كتير تحويل الحساب لحساب اسلامى مش بيجيلى رد

  طبيعي ان يتم احتساب فةائد التبييت بالسالب والموجب حسب العمليات المفتوحة
من حقك يتم تحويل الحساب ، راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي [email protected] , وان شاء الله تجد كل الدعم

----------


## monmon

> طبيعي ان يتم احتساب فةائد التبييت بالسالب والموجب حسب العمليات المفتوحة
> من حقك يتم تحويل الحساب ، راسل خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي [email protected] , وان شاء الله تجد كل الدعم

 شكرا استاذه رانيا بس الحساب بتاعى مش برعايه المتداول العربى فهل ممكن يكون فى دعم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا استاذه رانيا بس الحساب بتاعى مش برعايه المتداول العربى فهل ممكن يكون فى دعم

  ممكن ان شاء الله لايوجد مشكلة 
على اقل تقدير سوف يتم ارشادك للخطوات اللازمة

----------


## daod

السلام عليكم اخت رانيا 
ماذا تسمى القفزات السعريه المفاجئه؟؟ 
لنفترض ان قمت بالشراء وحددت الربح 30 نقطه والخساره 20 وعندما كان الموشر عند 15 نقطه قفز السعر بشكل مفاجي من عند 15 الى 50 نقطه  اي انه لم يمر  
على 20 نقطه وانما قفز قفزا  هل سيغلق امر الشراء بخساره 20 نقطه ام سيبقى مفتوح حتى يلامس سعر 20 النقطه ونفس الحال في حاله الربح؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اخت رانيا 
> ماذا تسمى القفزات السعريه المفاجئه؟؟ 
> لنفترض ان قمت بالشراء وحددت الربح 30 نقطه والخساره 20 وعندما كان الموشر عند 15 نقطه قفز السعر بشكل مفاجي من عند 15 الى 50 نقطه  اي انه لم يمر  
> على 20 نقطه وانما قفز قفزا  هل سيغلق امر الشراء بخساره 20 نقطه ام سيبقى مفتوح حتى يلامس سعر 20 النقطه ونفس الحال في حاله الربح؟؟

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخ داود
هذا الامر يختلف من شركة لاخرى والية التعامل وغالبا سوف يتفعل عند اول سعر وصل اليه الزوج الذي تتداول عليه حتى لو تخطى وقف الخسارة الموضوع سلفا 
هذه القفزات تحدث فقط وقت الاخبار القوية جدا جدا لكن في الوضع العادي تكون قفزات محدودة بعدة نقاط ليس اكثر

----------


## daod

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخ داود
> هذا الامر يختلف من شركة لاخرى والية التعامل وغالبا سوف يتفعل عند اول سعر وصل اليه الزوج الذي تتداول عليه حتى لو تخطى وقف الخسارة الموضوع سلفا 
> هذه القفزات تحدث فقط وقت الاخبار القوية جدا جدا لكن في الوضع العادي تكون قفزات محدودة بعدة نقاط ليس اكثر

 الف شكر اخت رانيا
عندي سوال حول المنصات ذات الخمسه ارقام 
لوافترضنا ان السعر 1.43212 ورتفع السعر الى 1.43218  هل يعتبر ان السعر ارتفع 6 نقاط ام ان السعر مازال لم يتخطى حتى النقطه الواحده؟ 
وما هو الافضل في رايك المنصه ذات الاريعه او الخمسه ارقام؟

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم 
ما هي اهم انواع العملات التي يمكن التداول عليها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر اخت رانيا
> عندي سوال حول المنصات ذات الخمسه ارقام 
> لوافترضنا ان السعر 1.43212 ورتفع السعر الى 1.43218  هل يعتبر ان السعر ارتفع 6 نقاط ام ان السعر مازال لم يتخطى حتى النقطه الواحده؟ 
> وما هو الافضل في رايك المنصه ذات الاريعه او الخمسه ارقام؟

  لم يتخطى نقطة بل تحرك فقط 0.6 من النقطة او يمكن وصفها بستة اعشار نقطة  
الاثنين نفس الشىء لا فارق ، المنصة الخمسة ارقام عشرية تستخدم مع السبريد المتحرك بينما الاربعة تستخدم مع الثابت

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> ما هي اهم انواع العملات التي يمكن التداول عليها

 جميع ازواج العملات لديك بمنصة التداول يمكن التداول عليها

----------


## Motaz Hr

بالنسبة المتداولين في الفوريكس
هل يوجد متداولين حقيقيين و اخرون لا
اي عندما نقرأ بالتقويم الاقتصادي البائعين الحقيقين
والمشترين الحقيقين
مذا يعني هذا الكلام

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بالنسبة المتداولين في الفوريكس
> هل يوجد متداولين حقيقيين و اخرون لا
> اي عندما نقرأ بالتقويم الاقتصادي البائعين الحقيقين
> والمشترين الحقيقين
> مذا يعني هذا الكلام

  رجاء ايضاح السؤال اكثر بخصوص التقويم الاقتصادي للبائعين الحقيقيين والمشترين  
المتداولين في السوق نوعين متداول على حساب حقيقي ومتداول على حساب تجريبي وجدير بالذكر ان المتداولين في الغوركس يتم وصفهم اجمالا بصغار المستثمرين

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم
هل الرافعة المالية تلعب دور في إدارة رأس المال

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> هل الرافعة المالية تلعب دور في إدارة رأس المال

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ادارة رأس المال لها خطط واستراتيجيات كثيرة منها ما يعتمد على تحديد نسبة مئوية من رأس المال للمخاطرة بها مثلا 3 %  او 5 % وهذه لا علاقة بينها وبين حجم الرافعة  ، 
استراتيجيات اخرى تتعلق بحجم الدخول نسبة الى راس المال مثلا حجم العقود 10% او اكثر من راس المال وهذه لها علاقة بالرافعة طردية كلما زادت نسبة الدخول كلما كانت الحاجة لرافعة اكبر 
ينصح اكثر باتباع الطريقة الاولى بتحديد نسبة المخاطرة مسبقا قبل دخول الصفقات

----------


## daod

ماهي البيانات او الداتا التي تثقين فيه اخت رانيا عند عمليه التحليل وبذات  للفترات الزمنيه القديمه مثل لاخر 3 او 4  سنوات؟

----------


## modynet99

السلام عليكم 
انا مبتدأ فى مجال الفوركس
قمت بقراءة كتب ومشاهدة فيدوهات لفهم ماهو الفوركس وطريقة عمله
وعملت حساب تجريبى لأتعلم عليه
ولكنى لا اعرف كيف افتح الصفقات والدخول فى مضاربة ناجحة
فما هى الخطوة القادمة التى يجب ان اتعلمها ؟

----------


## daod

اخت رانيا عندي بعض الاسئله 
1. متي يفتح ويغلق السوق في شركه اف اكس ام وماهوالرابط في موقعهم الذي من خلاله يمكن تنزيل  1minute history او مايسمى بالداتا او البيانات؟ 
2.هل توقيت منصه افكسول بريطانيا واستراليا مختلف وما المشكله في منصه  بريطانيا لم تقبل فتح حساب تجريبي  فهناك مشكله في السريفر امامنصه استراليا لامشكله؟ 
وكيف يمكن حل مشكله السريفر في منصه بريطانيا  وماهوالرابط في موقع افكسول الذي من خلاله يمكن تنزيل  1minute history او مايسمى بالداتا او البيانات؟؟

----------


## omramer

الاخت الكريمة والمشرفة النشطه استاذة رانيا 
اريد الاستفسار عن شمعة الديلى معاد افتتاحها الساعة كام بتوقيت مصر علما بان لى حساب تجريبى على منصة ميتايدر4فكسول
وهل توقيت الافتتاح والاغلاق موحد على جميع منصات الشركات 
وايضا بعد اذن حضرتك هل توجد اى طريقة لمعرفة ان شمعة الافتتاح الجديدة ستكون هابطة او صاعدة بناء على اغلاق الشمعة السابقة 
ما اثار لدى هذة التسأولات هو هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t184642.html
وطبعا رأى حضرتك مهم جدا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## omramer

سؤال اخربعد اذنك استاذة رانيا عندما اضع الماوس على شمعة الديلى اليومية السابقة او الجديدة تظهر قائمة بسعر افتتاح الشمعة والهاى واللو والاغلاق والفوليوم 
اريد الاستفسار عن الفوليوم ما هو وهل يمكن الاستفادة منه بأى وجه وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ماهي البيانات او الداتا التي تثقين فيه اخت رانيا عند عمليه التحليل وبذات  للفترات الزمنيه القديمه مثل لاخر 3 او 4  سنوات؟

 استخدم Altrade , windsor

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> انا مبتدأ فى مجال الفوركس
> قمت بقراءة كتب ومشاهدة فيدوهات لفهم ماهو الفوركس وطريقة عمله
> وعملت حساب تجريبى لأتعلم عليه
> ولكنى لا اعرف كيف افتح الصفقات والدخول فى مضاربة ناجحة
> فما هى الخطوة القادمة التى يجب ان اتعلمها ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
- المفترض ان الفيديوهات والكتب التي قراتها قد اوضحت لك مبادىء واساسيات التحليل والية سوق العمل  
- الخطوة التالية هى توقع الحركة السعرية القادمة بناءا على تطبيق التحليل الفني على الشارت وبناءا عليه تنفذ العمليات اذا توقعت صعود السعر سوف تشتري اذا توقعت هبوط سوف تبيع 
- ايضا يمكنك الاطلاع على بعض طرق العمل واستراتيجيات التداول وتطبيقها على الشارت وهى ماسوف يولد لك اشارات البيع والشراء تفضل هذه بعض الطرق التي انصح بالاطلاع عليها  - الطرق التي جربتها بشكل شخصي وانصحك بالاطلاع عليها والتدرب  
النظام واحد المطورة المتيـم : ورشة تعليمية - من كلاسيكيات الشارت .. تحليلات وفرص  (( إحترف إقتناص مناطق تغير الإتجاه مع نموذج 3DRIVES ))  استراتيجية كسر الترند للاخ مختار المطورة 
لم اجربها لكن سمعت ان نتائجها طيبة استراتيجية مربحة جدا على 4ساعات فقط اذا لديك اى استفسار رجاءا لا تتردد 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اخت رانيا عندي بعض الاسئله 
> 1. متي يفتح ويغلق السوق في شركه اف اكس ام وماهوالرابط في موقعهم الذي من خلاله يمكن تنزيل  1minute history او مايسمى بالداتا او البيانات؟  المنصة تعتمد توقيت جرينتش الافتتاح اليومي لها في تمام الثالثة صباحا بتوقيت مصر والسعودية - يمكنك تحديث البيانات عن طريق المنصة نفسها حيث لم يصادفني من قبل رابط لتحميل البيانات من موقع الشركة    
> 2.هل توقيت منصه افكسول بريطانيا واستراليا مختلف وما المشكله في منصه  بريطانيا لم تقبل فتح حساب تجريبي  فهناك مشكله في السريفر امامنصه استراليا لامشكله؟  نعم مختلف افكسول تعتمد توقيت شرق امريكا ويتم الافتتاح في السابعة صباحا - لا يوجد مشكلة الشركة قامت باغلاق خاصية فتح الحساب من المنصة ويمكنك دائما فتح الحساب عن طريق موقع الشركة مباشرة او من خلال هذا الرابط https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/brokers/fxsolutions/demoaccounts  بدون اى مشكلة 
> وكيف يمكن حل مشكله السريفر في منصه بريطانيا  وماهوالرابط في موقع افكسول الذي من خلاله يمكن تنزيل  1minute history او مايسمى بالداتا او البيانات؟؟ مثل افكسيم يتم تحديث البيانات عن طريق المنصة

 الاجابة في الاقتباس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاخت الكريمة والمشرفة النشطه استاذة رانيا 
> اريد الاستفسار عن شمعة الديلى معاد افتتاحها الساعة كام بتوقيت مصر علما بان لى حساب تجريبى على منصة ميتايدر4فكسول
> وهل توقيت الافتتاح والاغلاق موحد على جميع منصات الشركات 
> وايضا بعد اذن حضرتك هل توجد اى طريقة لمعرفة ان شمعة الافتتاح الجديدة ستكون هابطة او صاعدة بناء على اغلاق الشمعة السابقة 
> ما اثار لدى هذة التسأولات هو هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t184642.html
> وطبعا رأى حضرتك مهم جدا وبارك الله فيك

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي عمر  
- منصة افكسول الافتتاح اليومي بتوقيت مصر هو السابعة صباحا بالتوقيت الصيفي الحالي وهذا لان المنصة تعتمد توقيت امريكا الشرقية   
- الحقيقة ليس لدي خبرة بالطرق الرقمية لكن فنيا يمكن توقع اتجاه الشموع التالية عن طريق تقنيات كثيرة مثل نماذج الشموع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال اخربعد اذنك استاذة رانيا عندما اضع الماوس على شمعة الديلى اليومية السابقة او الجديدة تظهر قائمة بسعر افتتاح الشمعة والهاى واللو والاغلاق والفوليوم 
> اريد الاستفسار عن الفوليوم ما هو وهل يمكن الاستفادة منه بأى وجه وجزاك الله خيرا

  الفوليوم هو وحدة قياس حجم التداول في الاسواق سواء فوركس او اسهم 
اغلب القول في الامر ان احجام التداول مفيدة اكثر في اسواق الاسهم منها في سوق الفوركس نظرا لان الفوليوم في الفوركس سوف يعرض لك حجم التداول فقط في الشركة التي تتعامل معها وليس في مجمل السوق

----------


## Motaz Hr

السلام عليكم
ما هي حقيقة تحكم الشركات في منصة التداول وكيف يكون ذالك
وما هي طريقة تجنب ذالك الأمر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> ما هي حقيقة تحكم الشركات في منصة التداول وكيف يكون ذالك
> وما هي طريقة تجنب ذالك الأمر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشركات التي تقوم بالتلاعب في حسابات العملاء هى عادة الشركات المغمورة والغير مسجلة في اى هيئة رقابية تشرف على الاداء الخاص بها  
يتم تجنب ذلك عن طريق تحري الدقة عند اختيار شركة الوساطة والبحث عن عوامل هامة يجب ان تتوفر بها قبل التعاقد معهم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## alosss

يا اخوانا الموقع اتحجب في السعودية ولا ايش

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يا اخوانا الموقع اتحجب في السعودية ولا ايش

 
الاعضاء من السعودية يستخدمون الموقع بشكل طبيعي لا يوجد اى مشكلة

----------


## daod

السلام علىيكم اختي رانيا 
مالفرق بين رسوم التثبيت والفوائد والعموله؟؟ 
السوال الثاني 
عندما ارى في الميتاتريدر ان الاسبيرد هو نقطتتين على اليورو دولار هل معنى ذلك انهم سوف يخصمون فقط نقتطين لصالحهم فيما بعد مهما كان حجم الوت اما ان النقتطين لكل حجم لوت من نوع ميكرو يعني لوفتحت استاندرد سيخصمون مني 20 نقطه بدلا عن النقتطين  ام فقط نقطتين؟ 
السوال الثالث  
ما هي شركتك المفضله منfxcm or fxsolution  or wwm  اوغير ذلك؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام علىيكم اختي رانيا 
> مالفرق بين رسوم التثبيت والفوائد والعموله؟؟ 
> السوال الثاني 
> عندما ارى في الميتاتريدر ان الاسبيرد هو نقطتتين على اليورو دولار هل معنى ذلك انهم سوف يخصمون فقط نقتطين لصالحهم فيما بعد مهما كان حجم الوت اما ان النقتطين لكل حجم لوت من نوع ميكرو يعني لوفتحت استاندرد سيخصمون مني 20 نقطه بدلا عن النقتطين  ام فقط نقطتين؟ 
> السوال الثالث  
> ما هي شركتك المفضله منfxcm or fxsolution  or wwm  اوغير ذلك؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي داود  
- فوائد التبييت هى الفوائد التي تحتسب يوميا على الصفقات المفتوحة ووقت احتسابها هو  منتصف الليل يوميا طالما الصفقات مفتوحة تظل تحتسب  
اما العمولة هى عمولة تخصم مرة واحدة فقط من الحساب عند بدء الصفقة ولا يتم خصمها مرة اخرى حتى لو ظلت الصفقات مفتوحة 100 يوم  
يفضل لو تتعامل مع شركة لا تاخذ عمولات ولا فوائد تبييت  
- السبريد يظل ثابت نقطتين لكل عقد تقوم بفتحه لكن تختلف قيمة النقطتين حسب حجم العقد مثلا انت فتحت صفقة شراء لليورو دولار بحجم ميني سوف يتم خصم 2 دولار عند بداية الصفقة سبريد لكن لو فتحت نفس الصفقة بحجم ستاندر حجم النقطة 10 دولار سوف يتم خصم نقطتين بقيمة 20 دولار   
- حاليا FXCM , WWM

----------


## daod

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا اخي داود  
> - فوائد التبييت هى الفوائد التي تحتسب يوميا على الصفقات المفتوحة ووقت احتسابها هو  منتصف الليل يوميا طالما الصفقات مفتوحة تظل تحتسب  
> اما العمولة هى عمولة تخصم مرة واحدة فقط من الحساب عند بدء الصفقة ولا يتم خصمها مرة اخرى حتى لو ظلت الصفقات مفتوحة 100 يوم  
> يفضل لو تتعامل مع شركة لا تاخذ عمولات ولا فوائد تبييت  
> - السبريد يظل ثابت نقطتين لكل عقد تقوم بفتحه لكن تختلف قيمة النقطتين حسب حجم العقد مثلا انت فتحت صفقة شراء لليورو دولار بحجم ميني سوف يتم خصم 2 دولار عند بداية الصفقة سبريد لكن لو فتحت نفس الصفقة بحجم ستاندر حجم النقطة 10 دولار سوف يتم خصم نقطتين بقيمة 20 دولار   
> - حاليا FXCM , WWM

 مشكوره اختي رانيا

----------


## ismail elshoura

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتى اختى الفاضله رانيا
مشكوره على مجهودك فجزاكى الله كل خير
لى طلب
حيث انى مبتدئ 
ارجو من حضرتك تجميع كافة الموضوعات والمشاركات التعليميه فى مشاركه واحده
اعرف انه ليس بالسهل 
ولكن كل شئ سهل على من سهل الله عليه
ولكى جزيل الشكر

----------


## دييغو

السلام عليكم صباح الخير
 أختي رانيا بالنسبة لشركة wwm
اذا أردت ان أضع مبلغ كبير مثلا مليون ريال هل هذه الأموال في مأمن تام 100٪  واضمن سحبها في اي وقت وعدم التلاعب بها في كل الأحوال .. اعلم انها شركه محترمه ومرخصه من الهيئات الكبيرة لكن اريد ان اطمأن لأن كل يوم نسمع عن نصب الشركات وعدم استطاعة الأشخاص سحب أموالهم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحتى اختى الفاضله رانيا
> مشكوره على مجهودك فجزاكى الله كل خير
> لى طلب
> حيث انى مبتدئ 
> ارجو من حضرتك تجميع كافة الموضوعات والمشاركات التعليميه فى مشاركه واحده
> اعرف انه ليس بالسهل 
> ولكن كل شئ سهل على من سهل الله عليه
> ولكى جزيل الشكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم 
يمكنك مراجعة مواضيع اقسام الموسوعة ومن ضمنها قسم موسوعة التحليل الفني جميع مواضيعه ومشاركاته خاصة بالجانب العلمي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f74.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم صباح الخير
>  أختي رانيا بالنسبة لشركة wwm
> اذا أردت ان أضع مبلغ كبير مثلا مليون ريال هل هذه الأموال في مأمن تام 100٪  واضمن سحبها في اي وقت وعدم التلاعب بها في كل الأحوال .. اعلم انها شركه محترمه ومرخصه من الهيئات الكبيرة لكن اريد ان اطمأن لأن كل يوم نسمع عن نصب الشركات وعدم استطاعة الأشخاص سحب أموالهم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح الخير اخي دييغو 
الشركة من تجربتي معها جيدة جدا ولم تواجهني اى مشاكل سحب او ايداع والشركة مؤخرا حصلت على ترخيص FCA   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t195457.html 
ايضا عندما يكون حسابك مع وكيل قوي يجعل موقفك افضل تجاه اى مشكلة لاقدر الله ان حدثت  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ismail elshoura

شكرا اختى الكريمه رانيا
ولكن عندى طلب وفى نفس الوقت متردد
انا عندى كمية اسئله كثيره جدا جدا جدا 
عامل كشكول مخصص للأسئله والله
نفسى أسألك كل الاسئله اللى فيه 
عايز افضل اكتب فى الاسئله مشاركه وراء التانيه 
بس خايف افضل اكتب فى الاسئله وراء بعضها من كترها اكون بضيع وقت حضرتك او انى مش لواحدى بأسأل وكده وفى غيرى برده عايز يسأل وحضرتك تجاوبى عليه 
انا متأكد ان اجابتك على المشاركه دى ستكون برد وسلام على صدرى 
ولكن لزم الاستئذان والتنويه 
ولكى جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اختى الكريمه رانيا
> ولكن عندى طلب وفى نفس الوقت متردد
> انا عندى كمية اسئله كثيره جدا جدا جدا 
> عامل كشكول مخصص للأسئله والله
> نفسى أسألك كل الاسئله اللى فيه 
> عايز افضل اكتب فى الاسئله مشاركه وراء التانيه 
> بس خايف افضل اكتب فى الاسئله وراء بعضها من كترها اكون بضيع وقت حضرتك او انى مش لواحدى بأسأل وكده وفى غيرى برده عايز يسأل وحضرتك تجاوبى عليه 
> انا متأكد ان اجابتك على المشاركه دى ستكون برد وسلام على صدرى 
> ولكن لزم الاستئذان والتنويه 
> ولكى جزيل الشكر

 ولايهمك ان شاء الله اقوم بالاجابة على كل استفساراتك قدر استطاعتي ومعلوماتي  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ismail elshoura

> ولايهمك ان شاء الله اقوم بالاجابة على كل استفساراتك قدر استطاعتي ومعلوماتي  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 متشكر جدا لحضرتك 
وده المتوقع من حضرتك 
فلكى كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ismail elshoura

نبدأ بالاتى
1-ازاى اقفل الصفقه (انا ضغط كليك يمين على الصفقه من قائمة trade ثم close الصفقه مش عارف هى راحت فين  ولا عارف ارجعلها تانى ولا انا عارف كسبت ام خسرت) 
2- لما ادخل صفقه اعرف ازاى الهامش المستخدم الذى تم حجزه كام واتحجز بناء على ايه والهامش المتاح كام واللوت اللى ادخل بيه هختاره بناء على ايه  وايه الفرق فى الاختلاف ما بين اختيار اللوت على الهامش 
(صراحه انا مش فاهم جزئية الهامش واللوت وحسابهم ازاى وبناء على ايه) 
3-كيف ادير رأسمالى واختار الدخول بكام ونسبه الخساره ونسبه المخاطره والدخول بناء على ايه
(هذا السوال مكمل للسابق وايضا مش فاهم هذه الجزئيه ) 
ولكى جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> نبدأ بالاتى
> 1-ازاى اقفل الصفقه (انا ضغط كليك يمين على الصفقه من قائمة trade ثم close الصفقه مش عارف هى راحت فين  ولا عارف ارجعلها تانى ولا انا عارف كسبت ام خسرت) 
> 2- لما ادخل صفقه اعرف ازاى الهامش المستخدم الذى تم حجزه كام واتحجز بناء على ايه والهامش المتاح كام واللوت اللى ادخل بيه هختاره بناء على ايه  وايه الفرق فى الاختلاف ما بين اختيار اللوت على الهامش 
> (صراحه انا مش فاهم جزئية الهامش واللوت وحسابهم ازاى وبناء على ايه) 
> - 
> 3-كيف ادير رأسمالى واختار الدخول بكام ونسبه الخساره ونسبه المخاطره والدخول بناء على ايه
> (هذا السوال مكمل للسابق وايضا مش فاهم هذه الجزئيه ) 
> ولكى جزيل الشكر

 1 - مااوضحته يعني انك اغلقتها بالفعل ويمكنك متابعة الصفقات المغلقة عن طريق خانة  Account History على منصة ميتاتريدر ، 
2- للتعرف على الهامش والية حجزه رجاء مراجعة الرابط التالي الرافعة المالية ونظام المتاجرة بالهامش  
حجم العقد او اللوت يتم اختيارا بناءا على حجم المخاطرة التي ترغب في الدخول بها  
3 - ادارة راس المال بها اراء ووجهات نظر كثيرة وسوف اوضح لك الطريقة التي اعتمدها بشكل شخصي في حسابي ويمكنك البحث في المنتدى عن مواضيع كثيرة تتحدث عن ادارة راس المال 
طريقتي هى انني احدد نسبة مخاطرة تتراوح بين 1 الى 3 % من حجم راس المال الخاص بي وهذا يعني انني احدد المبلغ الذي اوافق على خسارته في اى صفقة ادخلها مثلا لو راس المال 1000 دولار  
وقررنا ان نحدد نسبة مخاطرة 3 %ان هذا يعني اننا نوافق على خسارة مبلغ 30 دولار فقط في اى صفقة ندخلها تمام  
طيب كيف نحدد حجم اللوت الذي ندخل به هذه الصفقة ؟ هذا الامر يعود الى حجم وقف الخسارة بهذه الصفقة مثلا لو لدينا صفقة شراء على اليورو دولار بهدف 60 نقطة ووقف خسارة 30 نقطة  
حتى نحدد حجم العقد الذي نستخدمه في هذه الصفقة وفقا لخطتنا بالسماح  بخسارة فقط 30 دولار من 1000 دولار حتى تكون مخاطرتنا 3% 
سوف ندخل بعدد 1 عقد ميني لان النقطة الخاصة به تساوي 1 دولار ووقف خسارة 30 نقطة سوف تكون المخاطرة 30 دولار  
ماذا لو كان وقف الخسارة 60 نقطة مثلا في هذه الحالة سوف ندخل 5 عقود ميكرو لان العقد الميكرو نقطته ب10 سنت وخمس عقود يعني ان حجم النقطة سوف يكون 50 سنت وحاصل ضربها في 60 نقطة هو 30 دولار نفس النسبة المحددة سلفا  
- اتمنى اكون وفقت بالايضاح  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Motaz Hr

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الشركات التي تقوم بالتلاعب في حسابات العملاء هى عادة الشركات المغمورة والغير مسجلة في اى هيئة رقابية تشرف على الاداء الخاص بها  
> يتم تجنب ذلك عن طريق تحري الدقة عند اختيار شركة الوساطة والبحث عن عوامل هامة يجب ان تتوفر بها قبل التعاقد معهم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t112190.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 هل تعني شركات الماركت ميكرس؟؟ صارت معي في حساب تجريبي من قبل بعض الاحيان افتح صفقة توصل للتيك بروفيت اللي محدده وما بتسكر لحت تصير خاسرة , او بعض الاحيان افتح صفقات شراء على عملة ما وتفتح شراء بعد السعر المحدده للشراء ب 20 نقطة وبيبقالي 10 - او 8 نقاط للتيك بروفيت 
هل تعتقد انه الشركات اللي بصير فيها هيك هية ماركت ميكرس؟

----------


## achoik

السلام عليكم  ادا كان هناك توقع بتخفيض الفائدة فهل العملة سترتفع ام تنخفض

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> هل تعني شركات الماركت ميكرس؟؟ صارت معي في حساب تجريبي من قبل بعض الاحيان افتح صفقة توصل للتيك بروفيت اللي محدده وما بتسكر لحت تصير خاسرة , او بعض الاحيان افتح صفقات شراء على عملة ما وتفتح شراء بعد السعر المحدده للشراء ب 20 نقطة وبيبقالي 10 - او 8 نقاط للتيك بروفيت 
> هل تعتقد انه الشركات اللي بصير فيها هيك هية ماركت ميكرس؟

 الماركت ميكر هو احد انواع شركات الوساطة ولكن لا علاقة بان الشركة ماركت ميكر بانها تتلاعب بالحسابات هناك شركات ماركت ميكر لا تتلاعب بالحسابات وتعمل بشكل جيد
ماتحدثت عنه هو الشركات التي تجذب العملاء ببونص عالي ومزايا وهمية لتجلب فقط العملاء واموالهم وبعدها تبدء التلاعب والمماطلة في عمليات السحب وخلافه  
- عند فتح امر جديد يكون هناك فارق سعري سبريد يخصم في بداية الصفقة لذا يجب مراعاة ذلك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  ادا كان هناك توقع بتخفيض الفائدة فهل العملة سترتفع ام تنخفض

 تفضل اخي الكريم هذا المقال سوف يفيدك جدا   معدلات الفائدة واثرها

----------


## Motaz Hr

اها فهمت عليك مرة اتصلت علي شركة من قبل باسم اش اف اكس مدري ايش وعرضت علي بونس 100% ومدري ايش اول مرة كان العرض 50% عرض مغري بس باين عليه شغل نصب , لان الشركات النظامية اقل مبلغ تفوت فيه ويعطوك عليه بونس 2500 والبونص اذا شق حاله بوصل 10% بالحالتين يعني هاذي فلوس

----------


## M.Dammak

السلام عليكم  
شكرا للكل اخواني  
لدي سؤال كوني مبتدي, الرقم الاخير بعد الفاصلتين هل هو سنت ام ادنى من السنت؟ شاهد الصورة التاليه  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...6%20%D9%85.jpg 
اول رقم وهو 5 يساوي الالاف وثاني 3 ارقام هم الدولار بعد الفاصلة الاولى, بعد الفاصله الثانيه هناك رقميه وهم 06 ولا اعرف مايعنون بالضبط هل هو السنت؟ اي انه هناك 6 سنت فقط بعد الدولار بحسابي؟ 
سؤال اخر بنفس السياق وهو اني اخترت القيمه 0.01 ماذا يعني هذا؟ هل هذا يعني ان كل نقطه تساوي 1 سنت ام 1 دولار؟  
شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> شكرا للكل اخواني  
> لدي سؤال كوني مبتدي, الرقم الاخير بعد الفاصلتين هل هو سنت ام ادنى من السنت؟ شاهد الصورة التاليه  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...6%20%D9%85.jpg 
> اول رقم وهو 5 يساوي الالاف وثاني 3 ارقام هم الدولار بعد الفاصلة الاولى, بعد الفاصله الثانيه هناك رقميه وهم 06 ولا اعرف مايعنون بالضبط هل هو السنت؟ اي انه هناك 6 سنت فقط بعد الدولار بحسابي؟ 
> سؤال اخر بنفس السياق وهو اني اخترت القيمه 0.01 ماذا يعني هذا؟ هل هذا يعني ان كل نقطه تساوي 1 سنت ام 1 دولار؟  
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
- الرقم الاخير هو سنت  
- اختيارك لحجم العقد 0.01 يعني انك اخترت حجم ميكرو النقطة فيه ب10 سنت  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اها فهمت عليك مرة اتصلت علي شركة من قبل باسم اش اف اكس مدري ايش وعرضت علي بونس 100% ومدري ايش اول مرة كان العرض 50% عرض مغري بس باين عليه شغل نصب , لان الشركات النظامية اقل مبلغ تفوت فيه ويعطوك عليه بونس 2500 والبونص اذا شق حاله بوصل 10% بالحالتين يعني هاذي فلوس

 صحيح كلامك

----------


## M.Dammak

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> - الرقم الاخير هو سنت  
> - اختيارك لحجم العقد 0.01 يعني انك اخترت حجم ميكرو النقطة فيه ب10 سنت  
> تحياتي وتقديري

 شكرا جزيلا اختي 
سؤال اخر 
ارغم بفتح حساب واداع مبلغ 1000 دولار, هناك خيارات للرافعه الماليه وهم 50:1, 100:1 ألخ 
ممكن شرح بسيط عن الفرق بينهم مع الامثله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا جزيلا اختي 
> سؤال اخر 
> ارغم بفتح حساب واداع مبلغ 1000 دولار, هناك خيارات للرافعه الماليه وهم 50:1, 100:1 ألخ 
> ممكن شرح بسيط عن الفرق بينهم مع الامثله

 الرافعة كلما زادت كلما تم حجز مارجن اقل عند بداية الصفقة ويهتم المتاجرين الذين يستخدمون طرق المضاعفات وفتح صفقات كثيرة بان تكون الرافعة لديهم كبيرة حتى يتم حجز مارجن اقل ويتوفر مارجن متاح اكبر  اما المتاجر الذي يستخدم طرق تداول لها نقاط دخول ووقف خسارة واضح ويستخدم ادارة مالية للمحفظة لا يحتاج الى رافعة مالية كبيرة بل سوف تكون 1الى 100 كافية جدا له  
- الرافعة 1 الى 50 تعني ان عند شراء يورو دولار بعقد ميني مثلا سوف يتم حجز 180 دولار  تقريبا عند بداية الصفقة اما الرافعة 1 الى 100 سوف يتم حجز 120 دولار فقط  
للمزيد من المعلومات عن الرافعة  اضغط هنا

----------


## المحب للخير

> شكرا جزيلا اختي 
> سؤال اخر 
> ارغم بفتح حساب واداع مبلغ 1000 دولار, هناك خيارات للرافعه الماليه وهم 50:1, 100:1 ألخ 
> ممكن شرح بسيط عن الفرق بينهم مع الامثله

 الفرق فى حجم الرافعة يأثر فقط على قيمة المبلغ المحجوز للوت اللى حضرتك هتشتغل بيه 
مثلا رافعة 1 : 400  وهتاخد عقد بقيمة 1 دولا مثلا شراء يورو دولار سيتم حجز حجز مبلغ ما يقارب 35 دولار 
واذا كانت الرافعة 1 : 200 على نفس اللوت سيتم حجز مبلغ حاولى 70 دولار 
واذا كانت 1 : 100 على نفس اللوت سيتم حجز مبلغ حاول 140 دولار  وهكذاا 
ولكن لا تؤثر ابدااااااااا بقيمة النقطة للعقد المطلوب.

----------


## alosss

صباح الخير روابط استراجية القاهرة والترند المكسور لا تعمل ... النجدة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> صباح الخير روابط استراجية القاهرة والترند المكسور لا تعمل ... النجدة

 تفضل استراتيجية القاهرة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134358.html 
الترند المكسور https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html

----------


## Motaz Hr

مشكورة اخت رانيا , ولكن ما الفرق بين كسر الترند الصاعد والهابط ؟ الزخم على الهابط بكون سلبي؟ وعلى الصاعد بيكون ايجابي؟ المتوسط المتحرك الاسي بحدده على ايه؟ 8؟ 10؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مشكورة اخت رانيا , ولكن ما الفرق بين كسر الترند الصاعد والهابط ؟ الزخم على الهابط بكون سلبي؟ وعلى الصاعد بيكون ايجابي؟ المتوسط المتحرك الاسي بحدده على ايه؟ 8؟ 10؟

 المتوسط الاسي يحدد بناءا على طريقة عملك او استراتيجية التداول المستخدمة 
الترند الصاعد يكسر لاسفل والهابط يخترق لاعلى

----------


## alosss

شكرا استاذه رانيا 

> تفضل استراتيجية القاهرة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134358.html 
> الترند المكسور https://forum.arabictrader.com/t133279.html

----------


## Motaz Hr

انا بفضل اتداول على شارت الساعة الواحدة افضل صفقات يومية وبعيد عن الطمع 20 - 40 نقطة  وشكرا على توضيحك للترند الصاعد والهابط بس على تداول بشارت الساعة المتوسط الاسي كم تعتقدي يكون افضل؟

----------


## mr_khaledbadry

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كنت عايز أسأل هى الاخبار الخاصة بالعملات بتصدر من فين بالضبط 
ولو فى برامج بتظهر نتيجة الخبر لحظة ظهوره او  لا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا بفضل اتداول على شارت الساعة الواحدة افضل صفقات يومية وبعيد عن الطمع 20 - 40 نقطة  وشكرا على توضيحك للترند الصاعد والهابط بس على تداول بشارت الساعة المتوسط الاسي كم تعتقدي يكون افضل؟

 جرب 21 اسي من المتوسطات المفضلة بالنسبة لي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> كنت عايز أسأل هى الاخبار الخاصة بالعملات بتصدر من فين بالضبط 
> ولو فى برامج بتظهر نتيجة الخبر لحظة ظهوره او  لا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طلبك موجود في مفكرة المتداول العربي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

----------


## alosss

مسى الخير ع الجميع اريد طريقة رسم الفيبوناتشي يعني لو افترضنا ان الاتجاه صاعد هل يكون الرسم من القاع الى اعلى قمة او من القاع الى اعلى قمة تصحيحية 
وياليت بالامثلة .. وشكرا لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مسى الخير ع الجميع اريد طريقة رسم الفيبوناتشي يعني لو افترضنا ان الاتجاه صاعد هل يكون الرسم من القاع الى اعلى قمة او من القاع الى اعلى قمة تصحيحية 
> وياليت بالامثلة .. وشكرا لكم

 مساء النور 
تفضل اخي الكريم هذا الشرح بالامثلة ان شاء الله يفيدك  رسم تصحيحات فيبوناتشي  
بعد ان تنتهي من قراءتها يمكنك التطبيق واضافة الشارت هنا في الموضوع للتصحيح والمناقشة  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## daod

السلام عليكم اخت رانيا 
جمعه مباركه  
بالنسبه للاستوب المتحرك هل يمكن عمله مع وضع الاوامر المعلقه ام انه يمكن فقط بعد تفعيل الاوامر المعلقه؟
ماهو الفرق بين equity and Balance
هل تتعامليين بالاكسبيرتات ؟

----------


## eltrras

ازاى اعرف اخبار معينة مثل تحدث شخص BOE Gov Carney Speaks وازاى اعرف تاثيرة على العملة؟؟

----------


## alosss

استاذة رانيا مساء الخير . هل هناك قاعدة لعملية التبريد بمعنى اخر لو مثلا داخل عملية بيع وعكس عليا السوق 70 نقطة ممكن اعمل تبريد ولا في عدد نقاط
معينه نعمل بعدها تبريد ونفس السؤال بالنسبة للتعزيز؟
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اخت رانيا 
> جمعه مباركه  
> بالنسبه للاستوب المتحرك هل يمكن عمله مع وضع الاوامر المعلقه ام انه يمكن فقط بعد تفعيل الاوامر المعلقه؟
> ماهو الفرق بين equity and Balance
> هل تتعامليين بالاكسبيرتات ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
- نعم يجب ان تتفعل الاوامر حتى يتم اضافة ستوب متحرك 
- البلانس هو رصيدك الحالي قبل اغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة 
- الايكويتي هو الرصيد الحالي في حال اغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة 
- لا اتعامل بالاكسبيرتات

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ازاى اعرف اخبار معينة مثل تحدث شخص BOE Gov Carney Speaks وازاى اعرف تاثيرة على العملة؟؟

 د في مفكرة المتداول العربي  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/event

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا مساء الخير . هل هناك قاعدة لعملية التبريد بمعنى اخر لو مثلا داخل عملية بيع وعكس عليا السوق 70 نقطة ممكن اعمل تبريد ولا في عدد نقاط
> معينه نعمل بعدها تبريد ونفس السؤال بالنسبة للتعزيز؟
> وشكرا

 لا يوجد قاعدة ثابتة الامر اختياري لكل متداول حسب رؤيته وهناك قطاع كبير يهتم بالتبريد من مناطق الدعوم والمقاومات

----------


## mafia

الاخت رانيا
اشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
لي سؤال.. هل يمكنني الاعتماد على توصيات موقعكم الكريم حيث اني أراقبه منذ فتره وانا أراه جيد. ومن المسئول عن هذه التوصيات. 
شكرا جزيلا لكي ومن تقدم إلى تقدم أن شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاخت رانيا
> اشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
> لي سؤال.. هل يمكنني الاعتماد على توصيات موقعكم الكريم حيث اني أراقبه منذ فتره وانا أراه جيد. ومن المسئول عن هذه التوصيات. 
> شكرا جزيلا لكي ومن تقدم إلى تقدم أن شاء الله

 شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم  
موقع المتداول العربي لا يصدر توصيات في الوقت الحالي 
التوصيات الموجودة في قسم التوصيات خاصة باعضاء المنتدى وليس الموقع ويمكنك تقييمها عن طريق التقييم الشهري والربع سنوي الذي يتم اضافته بواسطة لجنة التوصيات في القسم

----------


## ismail elshoura

> 1 - مااوضحته يعني انك اغلقتها بالفعل ويمكنك متابعة الصفقات المغلقة عن طريق خانة  Account History على منصة ميتاتريدر ، 
> 2- للتعرف على الهامش والية حجزه رجاء مراجعة الرابط التالي الرافعة المالية ونظام المتاجرة بالهامش  
> حجم العقد او اللوت يتم اختيارا بناءا على حجم المخاطرة التي ترغب في الدخول بها  
> 3 - ادارة راس المال بها اراء ووجهات نظر كثيرة وسوف اوضح لك الطريقة التي اعتمدها بشكل شخصي في حسابي ويمكنك البحث في المنتدى عن مواضيع كثيرة تتحدث عن ادارة راس المال 
> طريقتي هى انني احدد نسبة مخاطرة تتراوح بين 1 الى 3 % من حجم راس المال الخاص بي وهذا يعني انني احدد المبلغ الذي اوافق على خسارته في اى صفقة ادخلها مثلا لو راس المال 1000 دولار  
> وقررنا ان نحدد نسبة مخاطرة 3 %ان هذا يعني اننا نوافق على خسارة مبلغ 30 دولار فقط في اى صفقة ندخلها تمام  
> طيب كيف نحدد حجم اللوت الذي ندخل به هذه الصفقة ؟ هذا الامر يعود الى حجم وقف الخسارة بهذه الصفقة مثلا لو لدينا صفقة شراء على اليورو دولار بهدف 60 نقطة ووقف خسارة 30 نقطة  
> حتى نحدد حجم العقد الذي نستخدمه في هذه الصفقة وفقا لخطتنا بالسماح  بخسارة فقط 30 دولار من 1000 دولار حتى تكون مخاطرتنا 3% 
> سوف ندخل بعدد 1 عقد ميني لان النقطة الخاصة به تساوي 1 دولار ووقف خسارة 30 نقطة سوف تكون المخاطرة 30 دولار  
> ...

 
السلام عليكم اختى الكريمه رانيا كيف حالك ان شاء الله تكونى بخير 
نعم وفقتى بالايضاح على ما اسلفت  
ولكن عندى بعض الاستفسارات وانا افضل ترقيمها من باب التنظيم 
1-ازاى ادخل بأكثر من عقد وهل عقد يعنى صفقه ولو هدخل بأكتر من عقد هل من نفس النقطه ولا من نقط مختلفه ولا على ازواج مختلفه 
2-الدخول مثلا ب5 عقود مينى النقطه ب10 سنت مش ممكن بدالهم ادخل بعقد واحد النقطه ب50 سنت ولو يمكن انا بأختار وبحدد بناء على ايه
أو بصيغه تانيه بعد ما احسب سعر النقطه بقسمة أقصى مبلع يمكن خسارته على الستوب لوز يطلع مثلا نص دولار احدد ازاى ادخل 5 عقود ولا عقد واحد (ده لو عقد معناه صفقه (السؤال 1))
3-حددت نسبة المخاطره مثلا 3% يعنى مثلا 30 دولار فى الصفقه 
ده لمدة كام يعنى لمده صفقه واحده اخسر فيها ال30$ وأبدأ صفقه تانيه أخسر فيها 30$ ولا لمدة يوم يبقى خلال اليوم لا أخسر اكثر من 30 دولار ولا خلال أد ايه 
لأن كده لو دخلت 33 صفقه خاسره متكرره الحساب هيتمرجن أرجو التوضيح
4-هل الروافع الماليه المختلفه او اختيارى لرافعه معينه تؤثر فى ادارة رأس المال واختيارى لنسبة المخاطره واللوت 
5-سؤال خارج موضوع رأس المال
ارجو شرح قايمة trade  خاصة commition ,swap ,profite  وخاصة بروفت لان اللى بيتكتب تحتها مش الربح او الخساره او ممكن ده اللى مخلينى مش فاهم 
وقايمة account history  خاصة balance ,equity ,free margin  والتغير فيهم بعد كل صفقه 
ومعلش طولت فى الاسئله  
ولكى جزيل الشكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اختى الكريمه رانيا كيف حالك ان شاء الله تكونى بخير 
> نعم وفقتى بالايضاح على ما اسلفت  
> ولكن عندى بعض الاستفسارات وانا افضل ترقيمها من باب التنظيم  
> 1-ازاى ادخل بأكثر من عقد وهل عقد يعنى صفقه ولو هدخل بأكتر من عقد هل من نفس النقطه ولا من نقط مختلفه ولا على ازواج مختلفه  العقد او اللوت هو وحدة قياس كمية الدخول والصفقة يمكن ان تدخل فيها بعقد واحد او اكثر حسب رغبتك ، تدخل من نفس النقطة او من نقط مختلفة يعود لك ولاختيارك 
> للمزيد من المعلومات عن اللوت والعقود راجع هذه المقالة هنا  
> 2-الدخول مثلا ب5 عقود مينى النقطه ب10 سنت مش ممكن بدالهم ادخل بعقد واحد النقطه ب50 سنت ولو يمكن انا بأختار وبحدد بناء على ايه ممكن طبعا هذه الخصائص يمكن التحكم بها من منصة التداول وبتختار وتحدد حجم العقد بناءا على ادارة راس المال 
> رجاء مراجعة هذه المشاركة للايضاح هنا
> أو بصيغه تانيه بعد ما احسب سعر النقطه بقسمة أقصى مبلع يمكن خسارته على الستوب لوز يطلع مثلا نص دولار احدد ازاى ادخل 5 عقود ولا عقد واحد (ده لو عقد معناه صفقه (السؤال 1))
> 3-حددت نسبة المخاطره مثلا 3% يعنى مثلا 30 دولار فى الصفقه 
> ...

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا بك اخي الكريم 
- الردود في الاقتباس  
- انصحك بالاطلاع على المقالات في هذا الرابط سوف توضح لك الكثير عن نظام التداول في سوق العملات   https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb/listing/23

----------


## دييغو

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير
الأخت الكريمة رانيا  اشتريت لابتوب جديد ولدي  مؤشرات خارجية اذا نسختها للميتا تريدر لا تظهر حتى التمبلت لا يظهر والاكسبرت كذلك !
يعني تكون محمله في الميتا تريدر ولكن ليس لها اي وجود اذا بحثت عنها  
هل ممكن الويندوز الجديد له علاقه بهذا الخلل
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير
> الأخت الكريمة رانيا  اشتريت لابتوب جديد ولدي  مؤشرات خارجية اذا نسختها للميتا تريدر لا تظهر حتى التمبلت لا يظهر والاكسبرت كذلك !
> يعني تكون محمله في الميتا تريدر ولكن ليس لها اي وجود اذا بحثت عنها  
> هل ممكن الويندوز الجديد له علاقه بهذا الخلل
> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء النور ياهلا بك اخي دييغو  
مبروك اللابتوب الجديد ، غالباالمشكلة من نسخة الميتاتريدر بعد التحديث الاخير الذي تم مطلع العام الحالي بعض المؤشرات لا تعمل بشكل صحيح 
انصحك ان تضع الاستفسار بقسم المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات لانهم اكثر خبرة بهذا الجانب وان شاء الله يتم مساعدتك في حل المشكلة

----------


## دييغو

شكرًا جزيلا أختي رانيا

----------


## mafia

شكرا جزييييلا اخت رانيا
نتمنى لكي مستقبل مشرق وأداء متطور دائما بإذن الله

----------


## ladanow

استاذة رانيا  
انا قريت كويس ال pdf  المعمول بخصوص ال chart pattern  و الحمد لله فمته و ممتاز  
محتاج اعرف حاجاتي تاني : 
1- عاوز موضوع تاني يكون شارح الدوعم و المقاومات .. و كيفية تحديدهم على المدي القصير و البعيد
2-  استوقفتني كلمة Pivot Point  فهل عندك شرح ليها برضو ؟
3- الفابونشي و الطريقة المثالية لاستخدامه  
يا ريت لينكات شروحات للالي فات "يفضل تفصيلية مش موجزة"  سواء من جوه المنتدى او خارجه ... عربي او انجليزي اي حاجة ... شكرا

----------


## الخال مجد

هذه الصفحة او الشاشة تظهر عند فتح الصفحة 161 من هذا الموضوع ... ارجو بيان ذلك مع العلم ان بقية  الصفحات قبل 161 طبيعية كذلك الصفحة الاخيرة مثلا 
شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرًا جزيلا أختي رانيا

  

> شكرا جزييييلا اخت رانيا
> نتمنى لكي مستقبل مشرق وأداء متطور دائما بإذن الله

 شكرا جزيلا لكما اخواني الاعزاء  
جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## daod

السلام عليكم اختي رانيا 
ما هي الاسباب ان الشركه احيانا لم تنفذ الصفقات المعلقه او لم تغلق الصفقات المنفذه؟وما هو الحل لتجنب مثل هذا الاخطاء؟وهل يتم تعويض الزبون في مثل هكذا حالات؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذة رانيا  
> انا قريت كويس ال pdf  المعمول بخصوص ال chart pattern  و الحمد لله فمته و ممتاز  
> محتاج اعرف حاجاتي تاني : 
> 1- عاوز موضوع تاني يكون شارح الدوعم و المقاومات .. و كيفية تحديدهم على المدي القصير و البعيد  محاضرة كنت قدمتها من سنتين بخصوص تحديد مستويات الدعم والمقاومة باستخدام القمم والقيعان ان شاء الله تنال استحسانك  في ضيافة المتداول العربي -- الخيمة الرمضانية -- 
> 2-  استوقفتني كلمة Pivot Point  فهل عندك شرح ليها برضو ؟  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t194568.html 
> 3- الفابونشي و الطريقة المثالية لاستخدامه  كيفية المتاجرة باستخدام متسلسلة فيبوناتشي  ايضا سوف يتم تقديم محاضرة يوم الاحد القادم الثامنة مساءا عن الفيبوناتشي وكيفية الربح منه ضمن ندوات المتداول العربي 2014
> يمكنك التسجيل من هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/t200077.html    
> يا ريت لينكات شروحات للالي فات "يفضل تفصيلية مش موجزة"  سواء من جوه المنتدى او خارجه ... عربي او انجليزي اي حاجة ... شكرا

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
الرد بالاقتباس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اختي رانيا 
> ما هي الاسباب ان الشركه احيانا لم تنفذ الصفقات المعلقه او لم تغلق الصفقات المنفذه؟وما هو الحل لتجنب مثل هذا الاخطاء؟وهل يتم تعويض الزبون في مثل هكذا حالات؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
- احيانا في اوقات الحركات السعرية الكبيرة تحدث قفزات او فجوات سعرية مثلا السعر يتحرك 10 او 5 نقاط بقفزة واحدة بالتالي لا تتفعل بعض الاوامر المعلقة او تتفعل على اقرب سعر للامر المعلق  
- نعم بعض الشركات تقوم بتعويض العميل طالما السعر تحرك الى نقطة الدخول

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الملف المرفق 410908 
> هذه الصفحة او الشاشة تظهر عند فتح الصفحة 161 من هذا الموضوع ... ارجو بيان ذلك مع العلم ان بقية  الصفحات قبل 161 طبيعية كذلك الصفحة الاخيرة مثلا 
> شكرا

 حسب الموضح بالصورة ان الصفحة بها محتوى يتعلق برابط arb-msn.com وهذا سبب حجب جوجل كروم للصفحة  
اذا قمت باستخدام اى متصفح اخر سوف تعمل معك الصفحة بدون مشاكل وقد راجعتها بنفسي ولم اجد اى محتوى من الموقع المذكور

----------


## ladanow

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
> الرد بالاقتباس

 شكرا ليكي على الرد المفصل 
بالنسبة للدورة انا اصلا حاجزها و هكون معاكم ان شاء الله .. بس سؤالي لاني ملاحظ ان الدورة كل يوم أحد ... فهل هناك جدول بعنوان كل محاضرة منهم ؟

----------


## الخال مجد

> حسب الموضح بالصورة ان الصفحة بها محتوى يتعلق برابط arb-msn.com وهذا سبب حجب جوجل كروم للصفحة  
> اذا قمت باستخدام اى متصفح اخر سوف تعمل معك الصفحة بدون مشاكل وقد راجعتها بنفسي ولم اجد اى محتوى من الموقع المذكور

 
شكرا يا غالية الله يعطيكي الف عافية  ... انا بصراحة فتحت الموضوع من اول صفحة وبقرأ كل شي بتمعن ... فيه ملفات بعمل الها تنزيل عشان ادرس عليها نهاية الاسبوع  :Regular Smile:  
والصفحة هاي خفت منها يكون فيها فيروسات 
ان شاء الله يجي يوم ونصير نجاوبب معاكي عن استفسارات الاخوة والاخوات ..  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي على الرد المفصل 
> بالنسبة للدورة انا اصلا حاجزها و هكون معاكم ان شاء الله .. بس سؤالي لاني ملاحظ ان الدورة كل يوم أحد ... فهل هناك جدول بعنوان كل محاضرة منهم ؟

 ندوة وليست دورة تدريبية 
حاليا لا يوجد جدول لكن اسبوعيا يتم اضافة موضوع جديد بعنوان الندوة القادمة 
مع العلم اننا سنتوقف خلال شهر رمضان ونعود بعده ان شاء الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا يا غالية الله يعطيكي الف عافية  ... انا بصراحة فتحت الموضوع من اول صفحة وبقرأ كل شي بتمعن ... فيه ملفات بعمل الها تنزيل عشان ادرس عليها نهاية الاسبوع  
> والصفحة هاي خفت منها يكون فيها فيروسات 
> ان شاء الله يجي يوم ونصير نجاوبب معاكي عن استفسارات الاخوة والاخوات ..

 ربنا يكرمك ويعزك اخي الفاضل  
ان شاء الله نتعاون عن قريب في الرد على الاستفسارات والافادة للجميع 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الخال مجد

وصلت صفحة 212 في هاد الموضوع ...  :Regular Smile:  
ما في شي جديد لساته الشباب بيسالو عن الرافعة المالية ؟ والهيدج ؟ وتركيب المؤشرات ؟ وافضل الشركاات للتداول ؟  بس لساتني متابع ... 
الى صفحة 213  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## al_najm

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
هل يوجد مسابقه في التوصيات التجريبيه في شهر رمضان؟؟

----------


## alsiddiqi92

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ومبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل 
لدي سؤال وابغي جوابه من فترة وبحث وبحث وماحصلت الغرض المطلوب السؤال الله يسلمكم هو 
: انا ابغي ارسم مثلث على الشارت المثلث هذا يكون زاويته الاولى من القمة الى القاع أو العكس وتكون اظلاعه متساااااااااااوية وهذ الشي انت ماتقدر تسويه الا لما ترسمه يدوي على ورقة خارجية فهل بأمكاني اني ارسمه على الشارت في اي برنامج حتى لو كان غير الميتاتريدر

----------


## alsiddiqi92

خطأ لغوي في الصورة والصحيح another factor

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> هل يوجد مسابقه في التوصيات التجريبيه في شهر رمضان؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قسم التوصيات لا يوجد به مسابقة شهرية وانما هى تقييم ربع سنوي للحسابات ويمنح الناجحين في الحفاظ على نتائج ايجابية مكافاة بالتالي هو مستمر ان شاء الله ولا علاقة له بشهر رمضان المبارك  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ومبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل 
> لدي سؤال وابغي جوابه من فترة وبحث وبحث وماحصلت الغرض المطلوب السؤال الله يسلمكم هو 
> : انا ابغي ارسم مثلث على الشارت المثلث هذا يكون زاويته الاولى من القمة الى القاع أو العكس وتكون اظلاعه متساااااااااااوية وهذ الشي انت ماتقدر تسويه الا لما ترسمه يدوي على ورقة خارجية فهل بأمكاني اني ارسمه على الشارت في اي برنامج حتى لو كان غير الميتاتريدر

 ممكن تستخدم الترند لاين في برنامج الميتاتريدر 
او برامج الرسم على الصور مثل Snag it  يمكنك التقاط صورة للشارت وتحريرها واضافة اى خطوط او رسوم عليها

----------


## alsiddiqi92

> ممكن تستخدم الترند لاين في برنامج الميتاتريدر 
> او برامج الرسم على الصور مثل Snag it  يمكنك التقاط صورة للشارت وتحريرها واضافة اى خطوط او رسوم عليها

 شكرا لكي وبارك الله فيكي ورزقكي الله من حيث لاتحتسبين 
هل برنامج snag it فيه مسطرة او ما شابه ذلك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لكي وبارك الله فيكي ورزقكي الله من حيث لاتحتسبين 
> هل برنامج snag it فيه مسطرة او ما شابه ذلك

 وفيك بارك الله ولك مثل الدعاء الجميل  
لا اعتقد يوجد به مسطرة لكن يمكن مثلا اذا رسمت خط معين على احد اضلاع المثلث ان تقوم بنسخ الخط ولصقه على الجانب الاخر لضمان تساوي الاضلاع

----------


## omramer

الاخت الفاضلة الاستاذة رانيا كل عام وانتى بخير 
لدى سؤال بخصوص فريم الاربع ساعات وافتتاح الشمعة 
واختلاف التوقيت على منصات الشركات وتوقيت القاهرة مصر
فلو امكن من حضرتك تحديد موعد افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات بتوقيت مصر على شركات فكسول وفكسيم وFXDD
وهل المنتدى لديه وكالة لشركة FXDD

----------


## omramer

> الاخت الفاضلة الاستاذة رانيا كل عام وانتى بخير 
> لدى سؤال بخصوص فريم الاربع ساعات وافتتاح الشمعة 
> واختلاف التوقيت على منصات الشركات وتوقيت القاهرة مصر
> فلو امكن من حضرتك تحديد موعد افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات بتوقيت مصر على شركات فكسول وفكسيم وFXDD
> وهل المنتدى لديه وكالة لشركة FXDD

 وياريت بعد اذنك اضافة معاد الافتتاح اليومى للشركات بتوقيت مصر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاخت الفاضلة الاستاذة رانيا كل عام وانتى بخير 
> لدى سؤال بخصوص فريم الاربع ساعات وافتتاح الشمعة 
> واختلاف التوقيت على منصات الشركات وتوقيت القاهرة مصر
> فلو امكن من حضرتك تحديد موعد افتتاح شمعة الاربع ساعات بتوقيت مصر على شركات فكسول وفكسيم وFXDD
> وهل المنتدى لديه وكالة لشركة FXDD

  

> وياريت بعد اذنك اضافة معاد الافتتاح اليومى للشركات بتوقيت مصر

 وانت بخير وصحة وسلامة اخي عمر  
- شركة افكسول تعتمد التوقيت الشرقي الافتتاح اليومي لها بتوقيت مصر الشتوي في تمام السادسة صباحا وتبدء منه شمعة الاربع ساعات بالتالي سوف تكون شموع الاربع ساعات على افكسول الساعة السادسة والعاشرة والثانية مساءا / صباحا  
- شركة FXCM حسب مااذكر تستخدم توقيت جرينتش (سوف اتاكد لك بعد الافتتاح الاسبوعي ) وياتي الافتتاح اليومي في تمام الثانية صباحا بتوقيت مصر الشتوي الحالي ونفس شموع افكسول تبدء الشموع الساعة الثانية ثم السادسة ثم العاشرة  
- FXDD  لم اجرب المنصة الخاصة بهم منذ فترة طويلة لكن اعتقد ان توقيتهم الحالي مطابق لمنصة التريد وويندسور ويكون الافتتاح في تمام الحادية عشر مساءا وشموع الاربع ساعات تاتي في الحادية عشر ثم الثالثة ثم السابعة وهكذا وممكن تتاكد بنفسك انك تحمل المنصة وتقارن توقيت شمعة الساعة على المنصة مع الوقت على جهازك  
- المنتدى وكيل للشركة FXSOL , FXCM .WWM 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الحربي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا جديد بالتداول وحاب اعرف من الصفر
أرجو ألمساعده

----------


## mafia

[QUOTE=الحربي;2847549]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا جديد بالتداول وحاب اعرف من الصفر
أرجو ألمساعده[/QUOTE 
لطش زيي لان مفيش حد هيساعدك ميه بالميه ، الكل مشغول
نصيحه قيمه وخدها في الاعتبار
الي سنه ونص تايه وقررت افتح حساب بسيط وحقيقي والطش انا وهوه وربنا يسهل]

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا جديد بالتداول وحاب اعرف من الصفر
> أرجو ألمساعده

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك في المتداول العربي اخي الحربي 
تفضل اخي الكريم هذا الرابط يحتوي على مجموعة مقالات تعرفك على اليات ومبادىء سوق الفوركس ومبادىء التحليل الفني احد اهم المدارس التحليلية ان شاء الله يفيدك كثيرا  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/kb 
بعدها انصحك بالانتقال للمرحلة الثانية وهى قسم موسوعة التحليل الفني وهو قسم غني بالمواضيع التعليمية القيمة التي سوف تضيف الى معلوماتك الكثير   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f74.html 
المرحلة الثالثة قسم موسوعة سيكولوجية التداول وهو خاص بنفسية المتاجر واتخاذ القرارات وهو جانب هام جدا ولا يقل اهمية عن اسلوب التداول المعتمد   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f76.html 
اذا لديك اى استفسار رجاء لا تتردد في طرحه 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mohammad_fx

السلام عليكم 
هل اذا فتحت هيدج علي عمله ما ينخصم الهامش مره واحده ام مرتين ؟
هل اذا اغلقت الصفقه علي نقطه الدخول يرتفع الهامش المتوفر ام لا ؟!

----------


## mohammad_fx

هل من مجيب !؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> هل اذا فتحت هيدج علي عمله ما ينخصم الهامش مره واحده ام مرتين ؟
> هل اذا اغلقت الصفقه علي نقطه الدخول يرتفع الهامش المتوفر ام لا ؟!

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الفاضل العاج الازرق 
كل عام وانت بخير  
- طالما المنصة لديك بها خاصية الهيدج سوف يتم خصم الهامش مرة واحدة مع مراعاة انك لو نفذتها بشكل يدوي اى مثلا لديك شراء ثم فتحت على نفس الزوج عملية بيع سوف يتم خصم الهامش مرتين لكن اذا كان لديك خاصية الهيدج وضغطت على هيدج لفتح العملية الجديدة سوف يخصم مرة واحدة 
- نعم اذا اغلقت صفقة في اى وقت سوف يرتفع الهامش المتاح لان الهامش المحجوز الخاص بها سوف يعود مرة ثانية اليك طبعا اذا كانت صفقة هيدج واغلقت واحدة منهما لن يرتفع الهامش  
تحياتي وتقديري     

> هل من مجيب !؟

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.. كل عام وانتم بخير  
لا استطيع تحميل منصة fx sol اعتقد ان المشكلة في جهازي .... ارجو من الشباب تحميل المنصة من هذا الرابط ورفعها لي في الموضوع حتى اتمكن من تحميلها  
رابط التحميل   http://www.fxsolutions.com/ae/suppor...downloads.aspx 
المنصة المراد تحميلها حجم  
MetaTrader
(451 KB)
(fxsolutionsuk4setup.exe) 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم كيفك رانيا كل عام وانتم بخير لدي استفسار هام جدا من فضلك ارجو منك توضيحه لي بالتفصيل  
المشكلة هي  
بفتح منصة ونسوردبروكرز اليوم السبت الاقي عندهم الساعه في المنصة 23:44 وفى امانة كابتيل نفس الموضوع  
لكن فى منصة fx sol بريطانيا لقيت التوقيت عندهم 16:29 طيب ازاي ؟  
في امانة وونسورد بفتح صفقة يقولي السوق مغلق ,,لكن في افكسول بيفتح الصفقة عادي وبيخصم الاسبريد معنى كدا ان السوق شغال لسه في المنصه طيب ازاي ؟  
واظبط الوقت ازاي  
وهل في وقت الاخبار السوق هيتحرك بتوقيت افكسول وهيتحرك في امانة وونسورد بتوقيت تانى   
رجاء فهميني الموضوع بالتفصيل رانيا  
ويارررررريت تقوليلي على شركة مرخصة ولها مصداقية اقدر ابدأ معها ويكون التوقيت بتعها مظبوط زي ونسوردبروكر

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم كيفك رانيا كل عام وانتم بخير لدي استفسار هام جدا من فضلك ارجو منك توضيحه لي بالتفصيل  
> المشكلة هي  
> بفتح منصة ونسوردبروكرز اليوم السبت الاقي عندهم الساعه في المنصة 23:44 وفى امانة كابتيل نفس الموضوع  
> لكن فى منصة fx sol بريطانيا لقيت التوقيت عندهم 16:29 طيب ازاي ؟    
> في امانة وونسورد بفتح صفقة يقولي السوق مغلق ,,لكن في افكسول بيفتح الصفقة عادي وبيخصم الاسبريد معنى كدا ان السوق شغال لسه في المنصه طيب ازاي ؟  
> واظبط الوقت ازاي  
> وهل في وقت الاخبار السوق هيتحرك بتوقيت افكسول وهيتحرك في امانة وونسورد بتوقيت تانى   
> رجاء فهميني الموضوع بالتفصيل رانيا  
> ويارررررريت تقوليلي على شركة مرخصة ولها مصداقية اقدر ابدأ معها ويكون التوقيت بتعها مظبوط زي ونسوردبروكر

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم  
السبب فيما وجدته ان كل شركة تتبع توقيت مختلف مثلا شركة افكسول تتبع التوقيت الشرقي ويكون الافتتاح اليومي لها في السابعة صباحا بتوقيت مصر الصيفي والمملكة السعودية بينما شركات اخرى مثل ويندسور والتريد تتبع توقيت مختلف وياتي الافتتاح اليومي لها في تمام منتصف الليل بتوقيت مصر الصيفي لهذا قد تجد اختلاف في شكل الشموع على اليومي والاربع ساعات بين هذه الشركات  
ثانيا بالنسبة للافتتاح الاسبوعي ايضا كل شركة لها مواعيد عمل خاصة بها لهذا قد يختلف موعد الاغلاق والافتتاح الاسبوعي بين شركة واخرى وعادة يكون هذا الفارق في حدود نصف ساعة لذلك قد تجد شركة الاغلاق الاسبوعي لها الحادية عشر ونصف من مساء يوم الجمعة وشركة اخرى الاغلاق لها في تمام الحادية عشر وبالتالي فانك لو جربت تفتح صفقة على الشركة الاولى سوف تفتح عادي بدون مشاكل لكن الشركة الثانية التي تغلق مبكرا نصف ساعة سوف تعطيك رسالة ان السوق مغلق  
جدير بالذكر ان هذه الفوارق عادية ولا تشكل مشكلة كبيرة قدر مايهمنا مصداقية الشركة في المعاملات وسرعة تنفيذ الصفقات  
بالنسبة للشركات التي تعاملت معها للاسف توقيتها يختلف عن ويندسور لذلك احلل على ويندسور او التريد وانفذ فقط في هذه الشركات  
- حاولت تجميل منصة ميتاتريدر لكن يبدو هناك مشكلة من سيرفر الشركة وغالبا سوف يتم حلها مع افتتاح الاسبوع الجديد ان شاء الله  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

الف شكر رانيا  
استفسار اخر من فضلك  
يعنى انا دلوقتى لو حللت على ونسورد بروكر لو لقيت الاتجاه صاعد اروح على الشركة الى انا عامل فيها حساب حقيقي وافتح صفقة شراء ؟ ولا فرق التوقيت ممكن يخسرني ؟ 
وياريت توضحيلي يعنى ايه التداول مع غرفة مقاصة وبدون غرفة مقاصة لانى قرأتها في fxcm وعايز افتح حساب برعاية المنتدى بس موضوع المقاصة وغير المقاصة دا عملي قلق شوية فيارت تنصحيني  
وايه احسن  fcxm ولا fxsol لان تقربا fx sol مش فيها غرفة مقاصة فالموضوع دا مقلقني اوي  
ياريت شرح بالتفصيل وتوضيح كل النقاط من فضلك رانيا لان انا قلقان جدا وخايف عشان هفتح حساب حقيقي 
وياريت تقوليلي انتى بتتعاملي مع اى شركة بحسابك الحقيقي لان انا خايف جدا من موضوع الشركات دا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر رانيا  
> استفسار اخر من فضلك  
> يعنى انا دلوقتى لو حللت على ونسورد بروكر لو لقيت الاتجاه صاعد اروح على الشركة الى انا عامل فيها حساب حقيقي وافتح صفقة شراء ؟ ولا فرق التوقيت ممكن يخسرني ؟  تمام كده وعن نفسي هذا مااقوم به ولا دخل لفارق التوقيت في اى شىء الا الاغلاق الاسبوعي قد يغلق السوق مبكرا مثلا في الشركة التي بها حسابك عن الوندسور او العكس ومبكرا هذا لا يزيد عن 30 دقيقة  
> وياريت توضحيلي يعنى ايه التداول مع غرفة مقاصة وبدون غرفة مقاصة لانى قرأتها في fxcm وعايز افتح حساب برعاية المنتدى بس موضوع المقاصة وغير المقاصة دا عملي قلق شوية فيارت تنصحيني  
> وايه احسن  fcxm ولا fxsol لان تقربا fx sol مش فيها غرفة مقاصة فالموضوع دا مقلقني اوي  
> ياريت شرح بالتفصيل وتوضيح كل النقاط من فضلك رانيا لان انا قلقان جدا وخايف عشان هفتح حساب حقيقي  للتعرف على التداول بغرفة مقاصة   http://www.fxcmarabic.com/execution-...XCMDealingDesk 
> هذا الفيديو ايضا يوضح الفكرة    
> اما عن التداول بدون غرفة مقاصة   http://www.fxcmarabic.com/execution-...MNoDealingDesk  http://youtu.be/8Vz2PD9xa5U 
> وياريت تقوليلي انتى بتتعاملي مع اى شركة بحسابك الحقيقي لان انا خايف جدا من موضوع الشركات دا 
> ...

  
اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
الرد في الاقتباس 
ايضا انصحك بالتواصل مع خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي على البريد [email protected]  ارسل اليهم رقم الجوال واطلب احد ممثلي خدمة العملاء ان يتواصل معك واستفسر منه عن كل ماتحتاج معرفته عن FXCM  هذا الاتصال لا يتطلب ان تكون احد العملاء عن طريق المتداول العربي  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## Codecx

شكرا ليكي رانيا وهتوكل على الله واراسل الدعم للمتداول العربي لفتح حساب فى fxcm بدون غرفة مقاصة  
وشكرا جزيلا رانيا وجدي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا ليكي رانيا وهتوكل على الله واراسل الدعم للمتداول العربي لفتح حساب فى fxcm بدون غرفة مقاصة  
> وشكرا جزيلا رانيا وجدي

 موفق ان شاء الله  
تحياتي وتقديري اخي العزيز

----------


## mohamedabuolla

1- كيف تحديد الرنح اليومي و استخدامة في المتاجرة اليومية.
2- ماتأثير خفض البنك الفدرالي لدعم شراء الأصول علي عملة البلد.
3- ماتأثير رفع الفائدة علي عملة البلد.
4- هل يوجد ورشة عمل أو منتدي يحلل شهري - اسبوعي - يومي مو جات اليوت للعملات.
5- هل يوجد ورشة عمل أو منتدي للتحليل تاكلاسيكي للعملات ( شهري - اسبوعي - يومي).

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> 1- كيف تحديد الرنح اليومي و استخدامة في المتاجرة اليومية.  عن طريق هذا المؤشر تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t74062.html 
> 2- ماتأثير خفض البنك الفدرالي لدعم شراء الأصول علي عملة البلد.
> 3- ماتأثير رفع الفائدة علي عملة البلد.  ضع هذين السؤالين في موضوع داخل القسم العام وسوف يفيدك احد المهتمين بالتحليل الاساسي للحصول على اجابة دقيقة وتابع هذا الموضوع المميز   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t200454.html 
> 4- هل يوجد ورشة عمل أو منتدي يحلل شهري - اسبوعي - يومي مو جات اليوت للعملات. يوجد ورش كثيرة متخصصة في كل زوج عملة تجدها في قسم موجات اليوت 
> وهذه الورشة يتم تحديث تحليلات من موقع اليوت ويف يوميا بها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t193785.html
> وهذه الورشة المميزة تجمع بين اليوت وهارمونيك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t196284.html 
> 5- هل يوجد ورشة عمل أو منتدي للتحليل تاكلاسيكي للعملات ( شهري - اسبوعي - يومي). القسم العام به ورش كثيرة واذكر لك منها https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120619.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t201114.html  ايضا يتم نشر تقارير وتحليلات يومية على بورتال المتداول العربي يمكن الوصول اليه عبر هذا الرابط  https://www.arabictrader.com/portal/ar/article/index/

 الرد في الاقتباس

----------


## محمد عز

شكرا أخت رانيا
جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## Codecx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ازيك رانيا يارب تكوني بخير  
من فضلك استفسار عن الفائدة الربوية على تبييت  العقود  
انا بقرأ على النت الاقي ناس كاتبه 4% وكلام زي دا بس انا مش فاهم  
ممكن توضحيلى ازاى يعنى لو انا هفتح لوت ستاندر الفائدة هتكون عليه كام 1 دولار او 10 دولار او كام والمثل لعقود الميني ؟ 
وشكرا جزبلا

----------


## محمد عز

كثيرا مايظهر ديفرجشن علي M15-M30 واحيانا يفعل واحيانا اخري لايفعل
كيف تحديد ان الديفرج سوف يفعل
كيف تحديد الغاء الديفرج وان السعر سوف يكمل في الأتجاه

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتةازيك رانيا يارب تكوني بخير  من فضلك استفسار عن الفائدة الربوية على تبييت  العقود  انا بقرأ على النت الاقي ناس كاتبه 4% وكلام زي دا بس انا مش فاهم  ممكن توضحيلى ازاى يعنى لو انا هفتح لوت ستاندر الفائدة هتكون عليه كام 1 دولار او 10 دولار او كام والمثل لعقود الميني ؟ وشكرا جزبلا

  تفضل اخي الكريم هذا الاقتباس من رد سابق لي في احد الموضوعات يوضح الية احتساب الفوائد 

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهحياك الله أخي الكريمالحسابات الإسلامية بشركة إفكسول خالية تماما من أى فوائد أو عمولات مترتبة على تبييت الصفقات اما بخصوص الحساب التجريبي الخاص بالتداول والتطبيق في قسم التوصيات فهو حساب غير إسلامي لأن الشركة تمنح خدمة الحسابات الإسلامية بناءا على طلب العميل والحسابات التجريبية لا تخضع لذلك لهذا تجد هذه العمولات على حسابك التجريبي أما حسابك الحقيقي اذا كان إسلامي لا يمكن أن تجدها ألية إحتساب فوائد التبييت بالشركة: الصفقات المؤجلة لليوم التالي يتم إحتساب فوائد عليها بناءا على فارق الفائدة بين عملتى الزوج الذي يتم التداول عليه وبأغلب الأحوال صفقات البيع للعملات ذات الفائدة الأعلى يتم الخصم من حسابتهم الفارق في الفائدة مثال : صفقة بيع الدولار ينأى انك سوف تبيع الدولار مقابل شراء الين , يتم إحتساب الفائدة بحاصل خصم الفائدة على الدولار وهى حاليا 0.25 بينما الفائدة على الين 0.10 أى هناك فارق - 0.15مع مراعاة أنه في أيام الأربعاء الصفقات التي يتم تبييتها العمولة عليها في حال الخصم أو الإضافة هى 3 اضعاف العمولة العادية لتسوية فوائد التبييت الأسبوعيةهذه النقاط جميعا موضحة بواسطة الشركة بملف مرفق مع هذه المشاركة وموضح بموقع الشركة لذا لا أعتقد أن هناك سرقة طالما كل شىء معلن بموقع الشركة فقط علينا الإطلاع على ألية عمل الشركات قبل فتح الحساب فيهاتحياتي وتقديري

 ومرفق ملف يوضح الية شركة افكسول في حساب فوائد التبييت مع العلم ان الحساب الاسلامي لا يتم احتساب فيه اى فوائد او عمولات تبييت

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> كثيرا مايظهر ديفرجشن علي M15-M30 واحيانا يفعل واحيانا اخري لايفعل
> كيف تحديد ان الديفرج سوف يفعل
> كيف تحديد الغاء الديفرج وان السعر سوف يكمل في الأتجاه

 ادوات التحليل بشكل عام تعكس احتمالية اتجاه السعر بشكل معين وهذا يعني ان تطبيق هذه الادوات يجعلنا نتداول بناءا على احتمال ولا يوجد مؤشر او الية ثابتة تؤكد ان السعر سوف يفعل كذا هذا بشكل عام 
الدايفرجنس من الادوات القوية والهامة للغاية ويلغى عندما يكسر السعر القاع الاول الذي تم بداية تحديد الدايفرجنس منه والعكس في اختراق القمة  
انصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع عن الدايفرجنس ان شاء الله يفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t134698.html

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا أخت رانيا
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير

 شكرا لك اخي محمد  
جزانا الله واياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## ahmedmohamed

هل فى اح عنده ميتاتريدر به نظام البوينت اند فيجر مثله مثل الشموع او البارات او الخط ويمكن دمج معه مؤشرات مثل الموفنجات او البولنجر لان المؤشر الموجود فى المنتدى لا يمكن وضع اى مؤشر عليه لذلك فلو كانت هناك منصه بها هذا النظام فهو افضل
اتمنى يكون فى فعلا

----------


## tochka

السلام عليكم اريد منكم اخواني كيفية سحب الاموال من شركة xm بالصور و لكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم جديد في عالم الفوركس

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم اريد منكم اخواني كيفية سحب الاموال من شركة xm بالصور و لكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم جديد في عالم الفوركس

 تم الرد في موضوعك اخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t203636.html

----------


## حمام طيبه

تحيه طيبه وبعد 
عندي سؤال اود منكم شاكرين انا من مصر واريد ان اعرف كيفية شراء سبائك الفضه والذهب في بلدي للاستثمار فيها ومن اين ابداء وكيفية المضاربه فيها في المتداول العربي واين اجد السبائك لشرائها وماهي الطريقه دلوني بالله عليكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## omramer

سؤال لو سمحتم هناك شركة قمت بالتسجيل بها لانها تعطى بونص 30دولار ولكن وجهتنى مشكلة رفع صورة اثبات الهوية لان المطلوب رفعها من الوجهين حتى يتبين لهم انها سارية المفعول مع العلم ان خانة الرفع واحدة فقط فكيف ارفع وجه البطاقة وظهرها فى نفس الخانة وارجو الشرح بالصور وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تحيه طيبه وبعد 
> عندي سؤال اود منكم شاكرين انا من مصر واريد ان اعرف كيفية شراء سبائك الفضه والذهب في بلدي للاستثمار فيها ومن اين ابداء وكيفية المضاربه فيها في المتداول العربي واين اجد السبائك لشرائها وماهي الطريقه دلوني بالله عليكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
تفضل هذا الموضوع يفيدك ان شاء الله   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40108.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال لو سمحتم هناك شركة قمت بالتسجيل بها لانها تعطى بونص 30دولار ولكن وجهتنى مشكلة رفع صورة اثبات الهوية لان المطلوب رفعها من الوجهين حتى يتبين لهم انها سارية المفعول مع العلم ان خانة الرفع واحدة فقط فكيف ارفع وجه البطاقة وظهرها فى نفس الخانة وارجو الشرح بالصور وشكرا

 استخدم اى برنامج تعديل على الصور وقم بلصق الوجه والظهر في صورة واحدة واحفظها

----------


## خلدون1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
اخت رانيا عندي استفسار لمشكلة دائما ما اخطئ فيها وهي حساب الاسبريد في البيع والشراء للاومر الماركت والاوامر المعلقة وياريت لو تتكرمي وتوضحيها ولنفرض ان سعر اليورو دولار 1.3300 ودخلت شراء ماركت واريد ربح عشر نقاط فقط صافيةغير الاسبريد 3 نقاط فكم اضع الهدف ,, وفي البيع ايضا دخلت بيع ماركت من 1.3300 واريد ربح عشر نقاط ايضا صافية غير الاسبريد فكم اضع الهدف وشكرا لمجهودك ,,,

----------


## بوسالم66

السلام عليكم  
انا شاري اليورو دولار 1.2382 وفي النزول مااغلاقة الصفقة <؟ 
هل تتوقعون يكمل نزول او ممكن نشوف ارتفاع؟

----------


## Jhrawy92

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مبتدا وفي طور التعليم  اخواني اتمنى نستفيد جميعنا من تجمعنا    
والرجاء من كل من يتداول في شركة Etoro يخبرنا عنها

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
> اخت رانيا عندي استفسار لمشكلة دائما ما اخطئ فيها وهي حساب الاسبريد في البيع والشراء للاومر الماركت والاوامر المعلقة وياريت لو تتكرمي وتوضحيها ولنفرض ان سعر اليورو دولار 1.3300 ودخلت شراء ماركت واريد ربح عشر نقاط فقط صافيةغير الاسبريد 3 نقاط فكم اضع الهدف ,, وفي البيع ايضا دخلت بيع ماركت من 1.3300 واريد ربح عشر نقاط ايضا صافية غير الاسبريد فكم اضع الهدف وشكرا لمجهودك ,,,

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي خلدون 
للاسف ليس لدي خبرة كبيرة بموضوع الاوامر المعلقة بشكل رقمي وحساب الاسبريد لاني دائما استخدم مستويات دعم ومقاومة في تحديد اماكن جنى الارباح ووقف الخسارة ولا استخدم ارقام ثابتة لذا اعتذر لك مقدما عن اى قصور في الرد  
- عند صفقات الشراء سوف تضع الهدف والوقف عادي بدون مراعاة للسبريد مثلا لو سعر اليورو 13300 وترغب في الشراء بهدف 10 نقاط سوف تضع الهدف عند 13310 
انا في صفقة البيع اذا اردت 10 نقاط صافية غير الاسبريد سوف تحتاج لاضافة فارق السبريد على الهدف بالتالي يصبح الامر كالتالي بيع من 13300 بهدف 13293 لان الصفقة اذا كانت بيع سوف تغلق عن طريق صفقة معاكسة اى صفقة شراء لذلك سوف تحتاج لاضافة الفارق عند البيع ولكن عند الشراء سوف تستخدم الهدف عادي بدون اضافات

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> انا شاري اليورو دولار 1.2382 وفي النزول مااغلاقة الصفقة <؟ 
> هل تتوقعون يكمل نزول او ممكن نشوف ارتفاع؟

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم 
تفضل هذا التحليل الاسبوعي الخاص بي ويتضمن تحليل لليورو دولار واتوقع ان يشهد هذا الاسبوع ارتداد ايجابي ان شاء الله  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t204543.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مبتدا وفي طور التعليم  اخواني اتمنى نستفيد جميعنا من تجمعنا    
> والرجاء من كل من يتداول في شركة Etoro يخبرنا عنها

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم في المتداول العربي 
تفضل هذه المواضيع عن الشركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122459.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90415.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t60415.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t126691.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t66303.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122459.html

----------


## سلطان زمانه

يا اخوان انا اليوم حملت الميتا ترير على لاب توبي 
	لكن اكتشتف ان فيه شارتات كثيره ناقصه 
	علما باني كنت اتاجر من الايفون 
	والشركه اللي اتعامل معها هيه شركه جين كابيتال 
	المشكله ان الشركه تعتمد شارت خاص فيها الللي يضاف لها كلمه برو فالاخير 
	ولم اجد الا اربع شارتات فقط 
	واريد اضيف الاخريات 
	اتمنى المساعده

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يا اخوان انا اليوم حملت الميتا ترير على لاب توبي 
>     لكن اكتشتف ان فيه شارتات كثيره ناقصه 
>     علما باني كنت اتاجر من الايفون 
>     والشركه اللي اتعامل معها هيه شركه جين كابيتال 
>     المشكله ان الشركه تعتمد شارت خاص فيها الللي يضاف لها كلمه برو فالاخير 
>     ولم اجد الا اربع شارتات فقط 
>     واريد اضيف الاخريات 
>     اتمنى المساعده

 حياك الله اخي الكريم 
ارجو منك تطبيق هذه الخطوة لاظهار جميع الازواج على المنصة

----------


## عبدالله محمود

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد طريقة لتحويل الميتايدر4الى اللغة العربية ومن اين

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> هل يوجد طريقة لتحويل الميتايدر4الى اللغة العربية ومن اين

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تفضل اخي عبد الله

----------


## alosss

السلام  عليكم استاذة رانيا في سؤال انا عندي منصتين للميتاتريدر4 لشركتين مختلفتين وحده ديمو والتانية ريل بس بيعطوني قراءت مختلفة للشموع 
على الفريم الواحد مثلا فريم الساعه مختلف بين الاتنين ونقطه اخرى خطوط الكماريلا في الديمو اوضح من الريل بتكون في الديمو واضحه ومتباعدة 
اما الريل متداخله وضيقه ؟ وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام  عليكم استاذة رانيا في سؤال انا عندي منصتين للميتاتريدر4 لشركتين مختلفتين وحده ديمو والتانية ريل بس بيعطوني قراءت مختلفة للشموع 
> على الفريم الواحد مثلا فريم الساعه مختلف بين الاتنين ونقطه اخرى خطوط الكماريلا في الديمو اوضح من الريل بتكون في الديمو واضحه ومتباعدة 
> اما الريل متداخله وضيقه ؟ وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا لان كل شركة لها توقيت مختلف عن الاخرى بالتالي يختلف موعد افتتاح شموع اليومي والتي يتم بناءا عليها حساب المستويات 
حل هذه المشكلة ان تعتمد المؤشر على منصة تعتمد اغلاق يومي يتوافق مع  منتصف الليل مثل منصة Altrade , windsor  قم بتركيب المؤشر عليها واجعل المنصة الخاصة بالحساب الحقيقي للتنفيذ فقط ولا تركب عليها المؤشر حتى لا يسبب تشتت بالنسبة لك وعن نفسي اقوم بذلك اعتمد منصة في التحليل ومنصة الحساب الحقيقي للتنفيذ فقط لا احلل عليها لان توقيتها مختلف 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mafia

الاخت رانيا
اود ان تفيدني في معرفة حساب النقطه بالنسبه لحساب 500 دولار
وكيفية الاستفاده من هذا الحساب لاقصى درجه
مشكور جدا لمجهودك وتعاونك معنا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الاخت رانيا
> اود ان تفيدني في معرفة حساب النقطه بالنسبه لحساب 500 دولار
> وكيفية الاستفاده من هذا الحساب لاقصى درجه
> مشكور جدا لمجهودك وتعاونك معنا

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي مافيا 
حتى يتم تحديد قيمة النقطة بالنسبة للحساب يجب ان يتم وضع خطة ادارة للمحفظة حتى تتمكن من الاستفادة منها لاقصى درجة مع افضل نسبة امان ضد انعكاسات السوق  
تفضل هذه المشاركة كتبتها في وقت سابق ويهمك منها بدءا من النقطة رقم 3 المتعلقة بادارة المحفظة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1664...ml#post2830978 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mafia

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي مافيا 
> حتى يتم تحديد قيمة النقطة بالنسبة للحساب يجب ان يتم وضع خطة ادارة للمحفظة حتى تتمكن من الاستفادة منها لاقصى درجة مع افضل نسبة امان ضد انعكاسات السوق  
> تفضل هذه المشاركة كتبتها في وقت سابق ويهمك منها بدءا من النقطة رقم 3 المتعلقة بادارة المحفظة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1664...ml#post2830978 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 ربنا يعزك اخت رانيا

----------


## eng.ahmedk

الله يعطيكم العافيه على هذا المنتدى المفيد

----------


## hashhash

السلام عليكم عندي استفسار حول عدد النقاط في البرنامج كم تعتبر عددها في الصوره هل هي 466 ام 46نقطه

----------


## يولاندة

السلام عليكم
اخوتي لقد قرأت كل ما يتعلق بالفوروكس لكن عندما نصبت شاشة التداول لم افهم الكثير من الاشياء
هل ممكن احد يساعدني
بخصوص المبيان كيف اعرف ان زوج العملة سيرتفع ام ينخفض لاقوم بعملية البيع او الشراء
لكم مني كل الاحترام و التقدير

----------


## 3bdallh

بالنبسة لي عندي سؤال عن بطاقة فيزا مسبقة الدفع اقدر استعملها في الايداع والسحب اعرف ناس كثير يستخدمونها

----------


## يولاندة

> بالنبسة لي عندي سؤال عن بطاقة فيزا مسبقة الدفع اقدر استعملها في الايداع والسحب اعرف ناس كثير يستخدمونها

 السلام عليكم اخي حسب علمي كنت سألت بعض الاخوة قالوا فيها تستعمل

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم عندي استفسار حول عدد النقاط في البرنامج كم تعتبر عددها في الصوره هل هي 466 ام 46نقطه

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
46 نقطة لان المنصة المستخدمة 5 ارقام عشرية  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> اخوتي لقد قرأت كل ما يتعلق بالفوروكس لكن عندما نصبت شاشة التداول لم افهم الكثير من الاشياء
> هل ممكن احد يساعدني
> بخصوص المبيان كيف اعرف ان زوج العملة سيرتفع ام ينخفض لاقوم بعملية البيع او الشراء
> لكم مني كل الاحترام و التقدير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك اختي الكريمة في المتداول العربي وفي الفوركس بشكل عام  
التداول يحتاج الى الجانب العملي والتدريب بالاضافة الى الجانب النظري ووضع طبيعي في البداية ان تشعري ببعض الغموض وعدم الوضوح لكن تدريجيا مع اكتساب الخبرة سوف تتضح الامور اكثر 
- لمعرفة الاتجاه القادم لزوج عملة ما يجب عليكي تحليله فنيا لتوقع حركته القادمة هل ستكون صعود ام هبوط ولمعرفة مبادىء واساسيات التحليل الفني عمليا انصحك بمراجعة هذا الموضوع وبدء الاطلاع على كل درس مدرج فيه وتطبيقه بشكل عملي على الشارت واذا لديكي اى استفسار رجاءا لا تترددي طرحه وعرض تطبيقك لمناقشته معك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> بالنبسة لي عندي سؤال عن بطاقة فيزا مسبقة الدفع اقدر استعملها في الايداع والسحب اعرف ناس كثير يستخدمونها

 نعم ممكن استخدامها مع مراعاة ان  بعض الشركات تقبلها مثل wwm والبعض الاخر يطلب ان تكون بطاقة ائتمانية وليست مسبقة الدفع  
وينصح قبل استخدامها التواصل مع خدمة عملاء الشركة التي ترغب في تمويل حسابك معها والاستفسار منهم  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## يولاندة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اهلا وسهلا بك اختي الكريمة في المتداول العربي وفي الفوركس بشكل عام  
> التداول يحتاج الى الجانب العملي والتدريب بالاضافة الى الجانب النظري ووضع طبيعي في البداية ان تشعري ببعض الغموض وعدم الوضوح لكن تدريجيا مع اكتساب الخبرة سوف تتضح الامور اكثر 
> - لمعرفة الاتجاه القادم لزوج عملة ما يجب عليكي تحليله فنيا لتوقع حركته القادمة هل ستكون صعود ام هبوط ولمعرفة مبادىء واساسيات التحليل الفني عمليا انصحك بمراجعة هذا الموضوع وبدء الاطلاع على كل درس مدرج فيه وتطبيقه بشكل عملي على الشارت واذا لديكي اى استفسار رجاءا لا تترددي طرحه وعرض تطبيقك لمناقشته معك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t122640.html 
> تحياتي وتقديري

 اشكر جزيلا اختي لاهتمامك 
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك

----------


## eye insight

السلام عليكم 
احبابي  ممكن احد يوضح لي كيف التعامل مع المارجن   يعني اذا انا التزمت بالاستثمار بملغ 100000$  لمدة 20يوم ثم صارت عمليات بيع وشراء عن طريق البروكر حقق ارباح قبل انتهاء الفترة المحددة ثم اغلقت جميع العمليات هل يجب ان اضع هذا المبلغ ؟

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام عليكم 
> احبابي  ممكن احد يوضح لي كيف التعامل مع المارجن   يعني اذا انا التزمت بالاستثمار بملغ 100000$  لمدة 20يوم ثم صارت عمليات بيع وشراء عن طريق البروكر حقق ارباح قبل انتهاء الفترة المحددة ثم اغلقت جميع العمليات هل يجب ان اضع هذا المبلغ ؟

 اخي الكريم 
برجاء توضيح استفسارك حتي استطيع مساعدتك 
ما هي مشكلتك مع المارجن وما علاقته بالعمليات المغلقة بربح  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## eye insight

اتصل بي البروكر وسألني كم تقدر توفر سيولة اجبته 100000$  والمدة المتاحة لتسديد المبلغ 20يوم وانا رصيدي فقط 10000$  هو سحب المبلغ عن طريق المارجن وحقق ارباح قلت له رجع المارجن وارسلي نسبتي من الارباح قال لازم تسدد المبلغ اولا( سؤالي من ناحية قانونية هل اسدد المبلغ 100000$   ؟ وانا بصراحة اخاف فلوسي راس المال 10000$ ماترجع ولاحتى ارباح

----------


## eye insight

هذه المشكلة مع شركة  NRGbinary

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اتصل بي البروكر وسألني كم تقدر توفر سيولة اجبته 100000$  والمدة المتاحة لتسديد المبلغ 20يوم وانا رصيدي فقط 10000$  هو سحب المبلغ عن طريق المارجن وحقق ارباح قلت له رجع المارجن وارسلي نسبتي من الارباح قال لازم تسدد المبلغ اولا( سؤالي من ناحية قانونية هل اسدد المبلغ 100000$   ؟ وانا بصراحة اخاف فلوسي راس المال 10000$ ماترجع ولاحتى ارباح

  

> هذه المشكلة مع شركة  NRGbinary

 اخي الكريم للاسف شركات البيناري اوبشن عليها ملاحظات كثيرة ولا ننصحك ابدا باضافة اموالك فيها قبل ان تفهم الية العمل بشكل جيد ومالك وماعليك  
لا تتبع الكلام الترويجي من موظفين الشركة لان هدفهم ان تمول الحساب باى شكل من الاشكال  
ايضا نحن كمسلمين نحتاج الى البحث في مشروعية التداول مع هذه الشركات لانه حتى الان الحديث عنها انها بها شبهة شرعية 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## eye insight

اشكرك اخي العزيز على تنبيهك وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## شريك الفوركس

يا اخي السلام عليكم
على اساس تحصل على تحليل اقتصادي صحيح يمكنك استخدام نسب فيبوناتشي لكن من المفضل ان تفصل ما بين السلع الثمينه والعملات
 السلع ملائم لها 1 يوم اما العملات ملائم 1 ساعه او اقل بحسب ما تريد معرفته من التحليل وما تريد استنتاجه
[QUOTE=ahmed hanafy;197858]بسم الله

----------


## eye insight

ما هو الفرق بين margin و free margin

----------


## محمد هشام

> ما هو الفرق بين margin و free margin

 *الـ margin هو الهامش المحجوز (Used Margin) هو المبلغ الذي يقوم بحجزه الوسيط مقابل تنفيذ الصفقة
أما ال free margin هو الهامش المتاح (Usable Margin) هو المبلغ الذي يتبقى في الحساب بعد أخذ الهامش المحجوز، ومن خلاله يمكنك فتح صفقات جديدة، وفي حالة خسارتك يأخذ منه الوسيط ما يغطي قيمة خسائرك*

----------


## 3bdallh

اقدر اودع ببطاقة الصراف العادية فيها فيزا من بنك الانماء وهذا الرابط www.alinma.com/wps/portal/alinma/CVV2Ar

----------


## Mo3Ty

> اقدر اودع ببطاقة الصراف العادية فيها فيزا من بنك الانماء وهذا الرابط www.alinma.com/wps/portal/alinma/CVV2Ar

 لو هذه الفيزا يمكنك الشراء منها من قبل من مواقع النت فهنا تستطيع بالفعل الايداع منها ويمكنك الاستفسار من خدمة عملاء البنك لديك
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## 3bdallh

اية يمكن الشراء من المواقع

----------


## Anas1994

السسلام عليكم ..كيفكم ..........عندي سؤال 
كم اقصى عدد من الصفقات اقدر افتح باليوم ؟ام ليس لها حد !

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السسلام عليكم ..كيفكم ..........عندي سؤال 
> كم اقصى عدد من الصفقات اقدر افتح باليوم ؟ام ليس لها حد !

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عادة لا يوجد حد اقصى لفتح الصفقات على مدار اليوم طالما رصيد حسابك يسمح بذلك   
لكن بعض الشركات قد تضع حد اقصى لعدد العقود المفتوحة بنفس الوقت ولمعرفة كم يجب عليك ان تتواصل مع خدمة عملاء الشركة التي تتعامل معها وتتاكد منهم للحصول على اجابة دقيقة 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## mohsen123

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ,,,,, عندي استفسار بسيط جداا عن منصة ميتايدر ,,, وهو كالتالى يتم تحميل منصة ميتايدر على الجهاز الاب توب مثلااا وبعد ذلك يطلب منى ادخال كلمة السر والمرور وبعد ذلك يتم الدخول على المنصة على الحساب الحقيقي,,,, كويس, سوالى هو كالتالى  س/ اريد ان اغلق او اخرج من حسابى الحقيقي ,,, وادخل مرة اخرى بالرقم السري وكلمة المرور من دون ان اغلق الجهاز الاب توب ,,, بمعنى ااخر وهو ان المنصة تبقى محملة على الجهاز الاب توب ,, وادخل واخرج بالرقم السري وكلمة المرورعلى حسابى الحقيقي,,, كيف الطريقة ؟؟؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ,,,,, عندي استفسار بسيط جداا عن منصة ميتايدر ,,, وهو كالتالى يتم تحميل منصة ميتايدر على الجهاز الاب توب مثلااا وبعد ذلك يطلب منى ادخال كلمة السر والمرور وبعد ذلك يتم الدخول على المنصة على الحساب الحقيقي,,,, كويس, سوالى هو كالتالى  س/ اريد ان اغلق او اخرج من حسابى الحقيقي ,,, وادخل مرة اخرى بالرقم السري وكلمة المرور من دون ان اغلق الجهاز الاب توب ,,, بمعنى ااخر وهو ان المنصة تبقى محملة على الجهاز الاب توب ,, وادخل واخرج بالرقم السري وكلمة المرورعلى حسابى الحقيقي,,, كيف الطريقة ؟؟؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي محسن 
تفضل الخطوات بالصور   
ثم قم بتعبئة بيانات حسابك الحقيقي هنا

----------


## mohsen123

وعلبكم السلام ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ,,,الف شكر استاذة رانيا على الرد وانا عارف الطريقة هذى من اول ,,, هذى طريقة الدخول الى الحساب الحقيقي ,,, ولكن سؤالى هو عن الخروج واقفال الحسابى الحقيقي نهائيا يعنى ما تبين الصفقات ولا المتاجرة والا الامورهذى كلهااا ,,,  والدخول مرة اخرى بالرقم السرى وال password ,,, ؟؟؟                             راح اوضح الطريقة اكثر وكثر ,,, يعنى لو سويت خروج انا الان من كلمة EXIT  الموضح في  الرسم البيانى الذى ارسلتية لى راح تقفل المنصة نهائيا ولكن تبقى موجودة ومحملة عندى في الاب توب ولو رجعت الى سطح المكتب لقيت المنصة موجودة وفتحها من جديد تفتح لى من دون رقم سري ولا password وهذى مشكلة كبيرة ,,, يعنى لو جاء اى شخص وفتح على المنصة يفتح الحساب الحقيقي على طول من غير رقم سرى وتبين لة المعلومات الموجودة في الحساب الحقيقي من الاوامر المعلقة والصفقات المفتوحة,, هذ الشى انا لا اريدة وهذى مشكلة كبيرة ,,, ان شاء اللة المعلومة اتضحت ؟؟؟ :A004:

----------


## moh.gahmy

> وعلبكم السلام ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ,,,الف شكر استاذة رانيا على الرد وانا عارف الطريقة هذى من اول ,,, هذى طريقة الدخول الى الحساب الحقيقي ,,, ولكن سؤالى هو عن الخروج واقفال الحسابى الحقيقي نهائيا يعنى ما تبين الصفقات ولا المتاجرة والا الامورهذى كلهااا ,,,  والدخول مرة اخرى بالرقم السرى وال password ,,, ؟؟؟                
>               راح اوضح الطريقة اكثر وكثر ,,, يعنى لو سويت خروج انا الان من كلمة EXIT  الموضح في  الرسم البيانى الذى ارسلتية لى راح تقفل المنصة نهائيا ولكن تبقى موجودة ومحملة عندى في الاب توب ولو رجعت الى سطح المكتب لقيت المنصة موجودة وفتحها من جديد تفتح لى من دون رقم سري ولا password وهذى مشكلة كبيرة ,,, يعنى لو جاء اى شخص وفتح على المنصة يفتح الحساب الحقيقي على طول من غير رقم سرى وتبين لة المعلومات الموجودة في الحساب الحقيقي من الاوامر المعلقة والصفقات المفتوحة,, هذ الشى انا لا اريدة وهذى مشكلة كبيرة ,,, ان شاء اللة المعلومة اتضحت ؟؟؟

 
لما تدخل بيانات الحساب ستجد مربع صغير موجود فيه 
save acount information 
متعلمش عليها بعلامه صح خليها مربع فاضي وادخل الحساب 
لو قفلت المنصة وفتحتها تاني مش هيدخل غير بالباسورد  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وعلبكم السلام ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ,,,الف شكر استاذة رانيا على الرد وانا عارف الطريقة هذى من اول ,,, هذى طريقة الدخول الى الحساب الحقيقي ,,, ولكن سؤالى هو عن الخروج واقفال الحسابى الحقيقي نهائيا يعنى ما تبين الصفقات ولا المتاجرة والا الامورهذى كلهااا ,,,  والدخول مرة اخرى بالرقم السرى وال password ,,, ؟؟؟                             راح اوضح الطريقة اكثر وكثر ,,, يعنى لو سويت خروج انا الان من كلمة EXIT  الموضح في  الرسم البيانى الذى ارسلتية لى راح تقفل المنصة نهائيا ولكن تبقى موجودة ومحملة عندى في الاب توب ولو رجعت الى سطح المكتب لقيت المنصة موجودة وفتحها من جديد تفتح لى من دون رقم سري ولا password وهذى مشكلة كبيرة ,,, يعنى لو جاء اى شخص وفتح على المنصة يفتح الحساب الحقيقي على طول من غير رقم سرى وتبين لة المعلومات الموجودة في الحساب الحقيقي من الاوامر المعلقة والصفقات المفتوحة,, هذ الشى انا لا اريدة وهذى مشكلة كبيرة ,,, ان شاء اللة المعلومة اتضحت ؟؟؟

  

> لما تدخل بيانات الحساب ستجد مربع صغير موجود فيه 
> save acount information 
> متعلمش عليها بعلامه صح خليها مربع فاضي وادخل الحساب 
> لو قفلت المنصة وفتحتها تاني مش هيدخل غير بالباسورد  
> تقبل تحياتي

----------


## mohsen123

تسلم يمينك,,, تسلم يمينك,,, تسلم يمينك ,,, هذا الذى كنت اريدة ,,, وصلت المعلومة ,,,                            .                                                                     :015:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> تسلم يمينك,,, تسلم يمينك,,, تسلم يمينك ,,, هذا الذى كنت اريدة ,,, وصلت المعلومة ,,,                            .

 اشكرك وسعداء اننا افدناك

----------


## 3bdallh

عندي استفسار بسيط عن ميتاتريد السوال هو على كل عملية بيع وشراء تاخذ نسبة من العملية

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> عندي استفسار بسيط عن ميتاتريد السوال هو على كل عملية بيع وشراء تاخذ نسبة من العملية

 من ياخذ نسبة اخي عبد الله

----------


## 3bdallh

اقصد رسوم على عملية الشراء والبيع في اي شركة وتحديدا wwm هل يوجد رسوم ولا لا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> اقصد رسوم على عملية الشراء والبيع في اي شركة وتحديدا wwm هل يوجد رسوم ولا لا

  
لايوجد عمولات او رسوم تبييت للحسابات الخالية من الفوائد بشركة wwm  
فقط في بداية الصفقة يتم حجز هامش وبعد اغلاق الصفقة يتم اعادته للحساب من جديد وهذا وفقا لالية المتاجرة بالهامش في جميع الشركات

----------


## 3bdallh

شكرا لك اخت رانيا

----------


## mohsen123

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ,,, ماالمقصود بالمتابعة على حسابى في شركة مثلا ,,,                                            حساب المتابعة منصة اف اكس بروو سيرفر ديمو 1 
رقم الحساب : 6428310 
باسورد المشاهدة : x2itydp
                                                  وهل هي متابعة من اجل الفائدة ام من اجل ماذا؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ,,, ماالمقصود بالمتابعة على حسابى في شركة مثلا ,,,                                            حساب المتابعة منصة اف اكس بروو سيرفر ديمو 1 
> رقم الحساب : 6428310 
> باسورد المشاهدة : x2itydp
>                                                   وهل هي متابعة من اجل الفائدة ام من اجل ماذا؟؟؟

  لمتابعة الصفقات التي يقوم صاحب الحساب بتنفيذها 
والهدف منها ان تقوم بتقييم اداؤه هل فعلا يحقق ربح ام لا  ، كما يمكن ان تستفيد من الصفقات التي ينفذها ان تقوم بنقلها وتنفيذها على الحساب الخاص بك ،

----------


## mohsen123

صباح الخير استاذة رانيا ,,, اود ان ادخل الى الحساب المذكور اعلاة  كيف الطريقة ,,,  او لازم افتح حساب تجريبي في نفس الشركة ؟؟؟ او كيف يتم المتابعة الى منصة المذكور ؟؟؟             :A012:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> صباح الخير استاذة رانيا ,,, اود ان ادخل الى الحساب المذكور اعلاة  كيف الطريقة ,,,  او لازم افتح حساب تجريبي في نفس الشركة ؟؟؟ او كيف يتم المتابعة الى منصة المذكور ؟؟؟

 اهلا وسهلا اخي محسن 
عليك فقط تحميل منصة الشركة المذكورة واضافة البيانات   _رقم الحساب : 6428310_  _باسورد المشاهدة : x2itydp _  لا داعي لفتح حساب تجريبي بالشركة

----------


## mohsen123

:015: يعطيك الف عافية استاذة رانية وجدى,,, موفقة باذن اللة ,,,  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohsen123

وهل يوجد لديكم مدربين محترفين  ,,, للمتابعة في صفقاتهم والتدريب عليها                                     .                                                                                                                                                          .     وذا كان لديكم معلومات عن متابعة المنصات والتدريب على الاوامرالمعلقة ارجو افادتى بارقام الدخول لدى منصاتهم,,,,             .                                                                وشكرااا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> وهل يوجد لديكم مدربين محترفين  ,,, للمتابعة في صفقاتهم والتدريب عليها                                     .                                                                                                                                                          .     وذا كان لديكم معلومات عن متابعة المنصات والتدريب على الاوامرالمعلقة ارجو افادتى بارقام الدخول لدى منصاتهم,,,,             .                                                                وشكرااا

 حاليا لا يوجد مدربين من الشركة للمتابعة معهم في صفقات 
لكن يوجد في قسم التوصيات اعضاء يقوموا بتنفيذ صفقاتهم على حساب تجريبي ويمكن متابعة الصفقات معهم  
رابط قسم التوصيات   https://forum.arabictrader.com/f37.html 
طبعا ينصح بمتابعة هذه التوصيات على حساب تجريبي لفترة كافية للحكم على اداء صاحب التوصية قبل تنفيذها على حسابك الحقيقي

----------


## mohsen123

يعطيك العافية اخت رانية

----------


## 3bdallh

عندي مشكلة بحسابي التجريبي يمكن ماقد صارت لاحد 
المشكلة هي اني اول مافتح سوق المانيا 30 الساعه 9 صباح اخترت شراء وبعدها حددت الربح المطلوب وبعدها انقطع الوايرلس واستمر ساعة وبعدها رجع اشتغل وبعدين لقيت السعر معلق على وقت الشراء وحاولت الغي الصفقة ماقدرت ومرت 7 ساعات والمؤشر حق المانيا معلق والسعر معلق ولا اقدر اشتري في المؤشر ولا الغي الصفقة ما الحل

----------


## 3bdallh

وهذي صورة الحين مصورها  
علما بان المؤشر ارتفع كثير وقت انقطاع الوايرلس ولما اشتغل نشب وخرجت من الحساب وقفلت الجهاز ومعلق

----------


## 3bdallh

خلاص انحلت المشكلة نزل المؤشر وانباعت شكرا

----------


## 3bdallh

عندي استفسار كيف اغير الرقم السري من منصة الموبايل

----------


## 3bdallh

> عندي استفسار كيف اغير الرقم السري من منصة الموبايل

 او حتى من الكمبيوتر بس اهم شي يتغير من شركة wwm منصة ميتاتريدر4

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> او حتى من الكمبيوتر بس اهم شي يتغير من شركة wwm منصة ميتاتريدر4

 من Options ثم كما بالصوره ..

----------


## 3bdallh

شكرا لك بس هذا Options وين القاه

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك بس هذا Options وين القاه

 باعلى البرنامج اخى العزيز عند Tools ستجد تحتها الاوبشنز ..    
وراجع هذا الموضوع للافادة ..   شــرح برنامج الميتا تريدر 4 ( Meta Trader 4 )

----------


## tradingsystem

لو فتحت صفقة عندما يكون الاسبريد 1 نقطة واغلقتها مثلاً وقت الاخبار عندما يرتفع الى 3 نقاط مثلاً . فهل سيحسب الأسبريد 1 نقطة أم 3 نقاط؟      
لأن فرق السبريد له اهمية كبيرة جداً على بعض الأستراتيجيات مثل السكالبنج والنتائج تختلف على نقطة واحدة فرق اسبريد بشكل كبير جداً.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لو فتحت صفقة عندما يكون الاسبريد 1 نقطة واغلقتها مثلاً وقت الاخبار عندما يرتفع الى 3 نقاط مثلاً . فهل سيحسب الأسبريد 1 نقطة أم 3 نقاط؟      
> لأن فرق السبريد له اهمية كبيرة جداً على بعض الأستراتيجيات مثل السكالبنج والنتائج تختلف على نقطة واحدة فرق اسبريد بشكل كبير جداً.

   يحسب على 3 نقاط اخى الكريم وفضلا راجع الاتى ..  *لأول مرة منذ أكثر من عام انتربانك تفعل سبريد متغير على إحدى الصفقات؟! 		*

----------


## 3bdallh

شكرا لك غيرت الرقم . بس عندي سؤال ثاني بالنسبة لاثبات السكن وتحديدا كشف الحساب اقدر اطبعة من الانترنت ولا اروح البنك لاني رحت البنك ولا استفدت شي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك غيرت الرقم . بس عندي سؤال ثاني بالنسبة لاثبات السكن وتحديدا كشف الحساب اقدر اطبعة من الانترنت ولا اروح البنك لاني رحت البنك ولا استفدت شي

 يمكنك اخذ صوره سكانر من اثبات السكن وترسلها للشركه المراد فتح الحساب معها فقط ..

----------


## wasma

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عايزة اعرف افضل شركة فى ادارة الحسابات بشفافية لانى خسرت 9000 دولار فى شركة من الشركات 
ويوجد فى شركات الوساطة نفسها مديرين حسابات   ايهما افضل  ارجو الاهتمام بالرد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عايزة اعرف افضل شركة فى ادارة الحسابات بشفافية لانى خسرت 9000 دولار فى شركة من الشركات 
> ويوجد فى شركات الوساطة نفسها مديرين حسابات   ايهما افضل  ارجو الاهتمام بالرد

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مرحبا اختى .. 
لا نستطيع ترشيح اسم او مدير حسابات فهدف المنتدى بالمقام الاول هو الجانب التعليمى .. 
تحياتى ،،

----------


## wasma

شكراااا لاهتمامكم بالرد 
اريد ان اعرف اذا كان المنتدى يقدم خدمة التوصيات المجانية ام لا؟؟؟

----------


## 3bdallh

ممكن سؤال دائم اسمع التداول وقت الاخبار هذي الاخبار وين القاها انا لما ادخل اخبار كلها انجليزي ما افهم شي كيف اطلع العربية وكم خبر يصدر في اليوم 
وكيف اعرف وقت الدخول والخروج من الاخبار

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكراااا لاهتمامكم بالرد 
> اريد ان اعرف اذا كان المنتدى يقدم خدمة التوصيات المجانية ام لا؟؟؟

  
لا يوجد اختى الكريمه حسب معرفتى ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ممكن سؤال دائم اسمع التداول وقت الاخبار هذي الاخبار وين القاها انا لما ادخل اخبار كلها انجليزي ما افهم شي كيف اطلع العربية وكم خبر يصدر في اليوم 
> وكيف اعرف وقت الدخول والخروج من الاخبار

  - لا يوجد عدد محدد يصدر بشكل يومى وانما بمواعيد الاخبار حسب اى مفكره اقتصاديه ومنها مفكرة المتداول العربى والاخبار هناك بالعربيه ..  *المفكرة الاقتصادية - المتداول العربي*

----------


## 3bdallh

عندي استفسار انا قبل فترة اودعت 200 دولار واليوم حققت خساير قيمتها ب 300 دولار وطلع في رصيدي سالب 100 رغم ان ماكان عندي الا 200 ممكن احد يفهمي

----------


## moh.gahmy

> عندي استفسار انا قبل فترة اودعت 200 دولار واليوم حققت خساير قيمتها ب 300 دولار وطلع في رصيدي سالب 100 رغم ان ماكان عندي الا 200 ممكن احد يفهمي

 *السبب فى ذلك بيكون افتتاح السوق على جاب كبيراو ان السعر انطلق فجاة بسبب خبر لذلك بيترك جاب  
لذلك بيتم اغلاق الصفقات الموجودة بالحساب على سعر فتح السوق الذى تتعدى الخسارة فيه قيمة الحساب ككل  
تقبل تحياتى*

----------


## 3bdallh

طيب اذا اودعت من جديد مثلا نفس المبلغ ياخذون 100 دولار ولا يكون رصيدي الي اودعته

----------


## moh.gahmy

> طيب اذا اودعت من جديد مثلا نفس المبلغ ياخذون 100 دولار ولا يكون رصيدي الي اودعته

 *اعتقد بيكون الرصيد الذى اودعته 
وتاكد من الشركة ايضا قبل الايداع *

----------


## 3bdallh

انا شكلي بفتح حساب جديد وخدمة العملاء لليوم ماردو 
الشركة هي wwm وعلما بان هذا اول حساب حقيقي لي 
وكانه علي دين قيمتة 100 دولار وكلامك صحيح انا امس فتحت صفقة 
واليوم وقت الافتتاح تغير السعر بقوة

----------


## hamsat36

ياجماعة عندى استفسار بس هى  دى مشكلتى  
انا دلوقتى مثلا على الديمو معايى 25.000 دولار   تما م وداخل صفة مثلا نصف ساعة حلو  وشايف مثلا الترند صاعد وكدة  المهم
انا دلوقتى مثلا عايز ادخل الصفقة بكام احدد مثلا الناس بتقول 10 % من راس المال  ماشى السوال بقى يعنى ادخل 2500 دولار صح  اولا اكتبهم فين انى هدخل ب2500  وبعدين انا ازاى احدد انا عايز اكسب كام مثلا وعايز اخسر كام   -  ولا المكسب والخسارة  بيتحدوو ازاى وبالنقط مثلا يعنى انا هدخل 2500 وعايز مثلا 20 نقطة 20 نقطة دول هيبقى بكام بالنسبة 2500  وهو انا ممكن اقول انا عايز اكسب مثلا 50 نقطة ولو خسرت اخسر مثلا 10 ولا5 مثلا  وكدة يعنى  حاجة اخيرة  
لو انا داخل صفقة مثلا على نصف ساعة  وكسبت مثلا 50 نقطة اللى انا محددهم ولسة بيعد ايجابى ليه هو انا مش محدد 50 نقطة المفروض العد االايجابى او السلبى دة يقف لما النصف ساعة تخلص  .. ازاى الصفقة بتبدة وتنتهى اسف للاطالة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا شكلي بفتح حساب جديد وخدمة العملاء لليوم ماردو 
> الشركة هي wwm وعلما بان هذا اول حساب حقيقي لي 
> وكانه علي دين قيمتة 100 دولار وكلامك صحيح انا امس فتحت صفقة 
> واليوم وقت الافتتاح تغير السعر بقوة

 اخي عبد الله هل تم التواصل معك بواسطة خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي ام لا 
اتابع معكم موضوعك في القسم المخصص لعملاء المتداول العربي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ياجماعة عندى استفسار بس هى  دى مشكلتى  
> انا دلوقتى مثلا على الديمو معايى 25.000 دولار   تما م وداخل صفة مثلا نصف ساعة حلو  وشايف مثلا الترند صاعد وكدة  المهم
> انا دلوقتى مثلا عايز ادخل الصفقة بكام احدد مثلا الناس بتقول 10 % من راس المال  ماشى السوال بقى يعنى ادخل 2500 دولار صح  اولا اكتبهم فين انى هدخل ب2500  وبعدين انا ازاى احدد انا عايز اكسب كام مثلا وعايز اخسر كام   -  ولا المكسب والخسارة  بيتحدوو ازاى وبالنقط مثلا يعنى انا هدخل 2500 وعايز مثلا 20 نقطة 20 نقطة دول هيبقى بكام بالنسبة 2500  وهو انا ممكن اقول انا عايز اكسب مثلا 50 نقطة ولو خسرت اخسر مثلا 10 ولا5 مثلا  وكدة يعنى  حاجة اخيرة  
> لو انا داخل صفقة مثلا على نصف ساعة  وكسبت مثلا 50 نقطة اللى انا محددهم ولسة بيعد ايجابى ليه هو انا مش محدد 50 نقطة المفروض العد االايجابى او السلبى دة يقف لما النصف ساعة تخلص  .. ازاى الصفقة بتبدة وتنتهى اسف للاطالة

  اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم 
- تحديد نسبة الدخول يعتمد على نسبة المخاطرة التي ترغب في المخاطرة بها في هذه الصفقة بمعنى النسبة التي تقبل خسارتها من الرصيد في حال عدم نجاح الصفقة وهذه النسبة ينصح ان تكون من 1 الى 3% بشكل خاص اذا كان المتداول في بداية الطريق ، 
- مثلا اتفقنا على نسبة 3% من رصيدك 2.500$ هذا يعني ان نسبة الدخول في الصفقة هى 75$ وكما اتفقنا ان هذا المبلغ هو اقصى مبلغ توافق على خسارته في حال عدم نجاح الصفقة  
- تحديد مكان الوقف والهدف يكون بناءا على طريقة العمل التي تستخدمها في دخول الصفقات كل طريقة ولها خطة للخروج من الصفقات سواء بربح او خسارة ولنفترض ان طريقتك تستهدف الحصول على 50 نقطة ووقف الخسارة لها 20 نقطة واتفقنا سابقا انك سوف تخاطر بنسبة 3% من راس مالك =75 دولار ، في هذه الحالة سوف تقوم بقسمة 75$ على عدد نقاط الوقف 20 = 3.75 في هذه الحالة سوف تقوم بالدخول ب 3 عقود حجم العقد ميني اى النقطة فيه ب 1دولار بالتالي اذا تفعل الوقف سوف تخسر 60 $(20 نقطة * 3 عقود ميني )  واذا تفعل الهدف سوف تحصل على 150 $(50 نقطة *3 عقود ميني) 
- سوق العملات لا يعتمد على توقيت في انتهاء الصفقات بل على وصول السعر الى نقاط الخروج المحددة سلفا ام تحقيق هدف او وقف خسارة  
رجاء الاطلاع على سلسلة الدروس الخاصة بمدرسة الفوركس الموجودة في الرابط ادناه سوف توضح لك الكثير عن التداول وكيفية وضع الاوامر والفارق بينها  https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/knowledge-base 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hamsat36

الف شكر انا كل يوم بستفيد كتير  وبفهم اكتر والله المستعان الف شكر بس معلش هتعبكم معايا شوية عشان انا لسة على اول سلمة ومحتاج منكم دعم كبير

----------


## 3bdallh

لا لم يتم التواصل قالولي اعطنا رقمك ولم يتم الاتصال المفروض الرصيد مايكون بالسالب المفروض تقفل قبل مايخلص الرصيد مثل ااحساب التجريبي وهل هذا امر طبيعي وانا افكر حاليا بفتح حساب جديد

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> لا لم يتم التواصل قالولي اعطنا رقمك ولم يتم الاتصال المفروض الرصيد مايكون بالسالب المفروض تقفل قبل مايخلص الرصيد مثل ااحساب التجريبي وهل هذا امر طبيعي وانا افكر حاليا بفتح حساب جديد

 بعتذر منك للتاخير وهذا بسبب الاجازة الاسبوعية  
ان شاء الله سوف ارسل اليهم للمتابعة معك بشكل عاجل والاجابة عن جميع استفساراتك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر انا كل يوم بستفيد كتير  وبفهم اكتر والله المستعان الف شكر بس معلش هتعبكم معايا شوية عشان انا لسة على اول سلمة ومحتاج منكم دعم كبير

 موفق ان شاء الله اخي الكريم 
نحن معك واى استفسار رجاءا لا تتردد

----------


## 3bdallh

سؤال اذا اودعت مبلغ للمرة الاولى من البطاقة اقدر اسحب الارباح من البطاقة لمدة 30 يوم من نفس الايداع وبعدها يتحول سحب الارباح من البنك طيب اذا اودعت مرة ثانية من البطاقة الارباح تنسحب من البطاقة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> سؤال اذا اودعت مبلغ للمرة الاولى من البطاقة اقدر اسحب الارباح من البطاقة لمدة 30 يوم من نفس الايداع وبعدها يتحول سحب الارباح من البنك طيب اذا اودعت مرة ثانية من البطاقة الارباح تنسحب من البطاقة

 نعم تتسحب من البطاقة خلال 30 يوم وبعدها تتحول للبنك

----------


## alosss

استاذة رانيا مساء الخير عليك وعلى الجميع اريد مؤشر الماكد ابو خطين ممكن تساعديني.....  :016:

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> استاذة رانيا مساء الخير عليك وعلى الجميع اريد مؤشر الماكد ابو خطين ممكن تساعديني.....

  مرحبا اخى الكريم .. 
تفضل ..   MACD_lines.mq4‏

----------


## alosss

شكرا لك استاذتنا بس لمن اضفت المؤشر لم بظهر الا خط واحد بلون اخضر  

> مرحبا اخى الكريم .. 
> تفضل ..   MACD_lines.mq4‏

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لك استاذتنا بس لمن اضفت المؤشر لم بظهر الا خط واحد بلون اخضر

 تفضل اخي الكريم استخدم المؤشر هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t178669.html

----------


## alosss

> تفضل اخي الكريم استخدم المؤشر هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t178669.html

 شكرا جزيلا اشتغل ميه ميه

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا جزيلا اشتغل ميه ميه

 بالتوفيق يا غالى ..

----------


## 3bdallh

ممكن سؤال اقدر اسحب من البطاقة لمدة 30 يوم مثلا اودعت مبلغ قيمتة 200 دولار وبعدين حققت ربح 30 دولار وصار رصيدي 230 وحبيت اسحبها من الاسبوع الثاني اقدر اسحب اليوم الاول 200 دولار واليوم الثاني 30 دولار ولا بس اقدر اسحب الي اودعتة

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ممكن سؤال اقدر اسحب من البطاقة لمدة 30 يوم مثلا اودعت مبلغ قيمتة 200 دولار وبعدين حققت ربح 30 دولار وصار رصيدي 230 وحبيت اسحبها من الاسبوع الثاني اقدر اسحب اليوم الاول 200 دولار واليوم الثاني 30 دولار ولا بس اقدر اسحب الي اودعتة

 تسحب فقط المبلغ الذي اودعته اخي عبد الله وهو 200 دولار 
اى ارباح اضافية سوف يتم سحبها عن طريق تحويل بنكي

----------


## عبدالله محمود

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخت الكريمة اريد الاستفسار عن مواعيد فتح السوق الامريكى  واغلاقها بتوقيت مصر واى من الصور المرفقه هو الاصدق

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الاخت الكريمة اريد الاستفسار عن مواعيد فتح السوق الامريكى  واغلاقها بتوقيت مصر واى من الصور المرفقه هو الاصدق

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استخدم هذا الموقع افضل  http://forex.timezoneconverter.com/?...=Africa/Cairo;

----------


## alosss

> بالتوفيق يا غالى ..

 الله يوفقك شكرا لك .. استاذي عندي طلب اذا سمحت ممكن تعطيني
فكرة شاملة عن الفيبوناتشي كلاستر وطريقتها وكيفية رسمها اذا تكرمتم...

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الله يوفقك شكرا لك .. استاذي عندي طلب اذا سمحت ممكن تعطيني
> فكرة شاملة عن الفيبوناتشي كلاستر وطريقتها وكيفية رسمها اذا تكرمتم...

 تفضل اخي الكريم هذه المواضيع تفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33338.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57213.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t137087.html

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الله يوفقك شكرا لك .. استاذي عندي طلب اذا سمحت ممكن تعطيني
> فكرة شاملة عن الفيبوناتشي كلاستر وطريقتها وكيفية رسمها اذا تكرمتم...

  اضافة لما تفضلت به اختى رانيا ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t200401.html

----------


## alosss

شاكر لك استاذة رانيا ..... وممنون استاذي المتيم

----------


## Tarek Makram

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
أتمنى أن تقبلوني أخاً لكم في هذا المنتدى المشهور بسمعته الطيبة و أخوته في التعامل وحرصه على تعليم  إخوانه المبتدئين أمثالي .
أما بعد ؛ كنت قد بدأت أتعلم الفوركس منذ الأسبوع الماضي ؛ و أحببت أن أنشئ حساب وهمي في أحد الشركات حتى أعيش ما أتعلمه - وحتى يتسير لي المبلغ الذي أبدأ به أيضاً في حساب حقيقي - ووجدت تزكيات كثير لشركة ماركتس Markets.com  
و بالفعل سجلت عليها و بدأت في معايشة الواقع بها قليلاً ؛ ما مضي يومان حتى أرسل لي- على البريد الإلكتروني- أحد من الشركة يطلب رقم هاتفي الصحيح - كان الرقم فعلاً المسجل على الموقع خطأ عن غير قصد - المهم أرسلته له و أتصل علي اليوم هاتفياً  وعرفه نفسه أنه مدير حسابي على الشركة و كان الكلام لطيفاً و لكنه عرض علي أن يتم أيداع أي مبلغ في حساب حقيقي حتى يتسنى لهم أن يعلموني التعامل مع الحسابات و عالم الفوركس و خلافه  ؛ و هذا الإيداع لن يتم التعامل به لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع - مدة التعلم على الحساب الوهمي - و لكن فقط هذا الإيداع كإظهار جدية للتعامل و البدء في المعاملة و قال إذ لم يعجبني التعامل يمكنني استرداد المبلغ بسهولة .
و بصراحة كنت أنتوي البدء في أقل قدر ممكن و لكن بعد شهرين مثلاً لتكون فترة كافية لإتقاني هذا العالم المتشعب و فهم شئ من خباياه ؛ فما قول حضراتكم و رأيكم  ؟.. مع العلم أن المبلغ حتى هذا يجب عليا انتظار لأخر الشهر لتجهيزة - بعد عشرين يوماً-
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> أتمنى أن تقبلوني أخاً لكم في هذا المنتدى المشهور بسمعته الطيبة و أخوته في التعامل وحرصه على تعليم  إخوانه المبتدئين أمثالي .
> أما بعد ؛ كنت قد بدأت أتعلم الفوركس منذ الأسبوع الماضي ؛ و أحببت أن أنشئ حساب وهمي في أحد الشركات حتى أعيش ما أتعلمه - وحتى يتسير لي المبلغ الذي أبدأ به أيضاً في حساب حقيقي - ووجدت تزكيات كثير لشركة ماركتس Markets.com  
> و بالفعل سجلت عليها و بدأت في معايشة الواقع بها قليلاً ؛ ما مضي يومان حتى أرسل لي- على البريد الإلكتروني- أحد من الشركة يطلب رقم هاتفي الصحيح - كان الرقم فعلاً المسجل على الموقع خطأ عن غير قصد - المهم أرسلته له و أتصل علي اليوم هاتفياً  وعرفه نفسه أنه مدير حسابي على الشركة و كان الكلام لطيفاً و لكنه عرض علي أن يتم أيداع أي مبلغ في حساب حقيقي حتى يتسنى لهم أن يعلموني التعامل مع الحسابات و عالم الفوركس و خلافه  ؛ و هذا الإيداع لن يتم التعامل به لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع - مدة التعلم على الحساب الوهمي - و لكن فقط هذا الإيداع كإظهار جدية للتعامل و البدء في المعاملة و قال إذ لم يعجبني التعامل يمكنني استرداد المبلغ بسهولة .
> و بصراحة كنت أنتوي البدء في أقل قدر ممكن و لكن بعد شهرين مثلاً لتكون فترة كافية لإتقاني هذا العالم المتشعب و فهم شئ من خباياه ؛ فما قول حضراتكم و رأيكم  ؟.. مع العلم أن المبلغ حتى هذا يجب عليا انتظار لأخر الشهر لتجهيزة - بعد عشرين يوماً-
> جزاكم الله خيراً

 
السلام عليكم اخى طارق .. 
نصيحتى لك وبصدق .. اى شركه تتصل بك ايا كان مسماها لتطلب منك ايداع فاهرب منها هربا ...
ثانيا انت كمبتدئ سواء اسبوع او شهر او سنه فلا تزال فى مرحله البدايه المطلقه وبالتالى استخدام الحساب الحقيقى امر يجب تاجيله الى ان تتمكن من الكثير من الامور بشكل جيد .. 
تحياتى .. 
د / أحمد سميــــــــــــر

----------


## shadowenemy

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لدي مشكلة عند فتح صفقة في الميتاتريدر 4 باي منصة كانت 
ليست بمشكلة حيث ان كل منصة حدث معها نفس الشئ لذا اريد ان اعرف ما هذا الامر 
و هو 
عند فتح صفقة شراء او بيع و بالادق على فريم 1 او 5 يكون سعر فتح الصفقة مرتفع في حالة الشراء ب20 نقطة على الاقل و في حالة البيع يكون منخفض ب 20 على الاقل !  
يعني مثال : 
سعر eurusd  على فريم الدقيقة 1.2470 و لكن عند فتح صفقة امر شراء يكون السعر عند 1.2490 !!  
ما السبب يا ترى ؟ و ياليت طريقة لحل الامر و شكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> لدي مشكلة عند فتح صفقة في الميتاتريدر 4 باي منصة كانت 
> ليست بمشكلة حيث ان كل منصة حدث معها نفس الشئ لذا اريد ان اعرف ما هذا الامر 
> و هو 
> عند فتح صفقة شراء او بيع و بالادق على فريم 1 او 5 يكون سعر فتح الصفقة مرتفع في حالة الشراء ب20 نقطة على الاقل و في حالة البيع يكون منخفض ب 20 على الاقل !  
> يعني مثال : 
> سعر eurusd  على فريم الدقيقة 1.2470 و لكن عند فتح صفقة امر شراء يكون السعر عند 1.2490 !!  
> ما السبب يا ترى ؟ و ياليت طريقة لحل الامر و شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا يسمى الاسبريد اخي الكريم عند فتح اى صفقة جديدة شراء تتم عملية الشراء على سعر الطلب ASK بينما الشارت امامك يظهر سعر العرض BID 
المنصة التي تستخدمها خمس خانات عشرية بالتالي الفارق يظهر كانه 20 نقطة لكنه في الحقيقة 2 نقطة فقط

----------


## alosss

استاذة رانيا مسى الخير عليك وعلى الجميع عندي سؤال التعامل مع الشموع التي تقفل تحت خط مقاومة او فوق خط دعم على اساس جسم الشمعه اوذيلها ؟ 
مثلا لو قفلت شمعه تحت خط مقاومه بمسافة بعيدة ولكن ذيلها لمس خط المقاومة فكيف نتعامل هنا وماهو عدد النقاط التي استطيع ان احكم على الشمعه انها 
قريبة او بعيده من الخط ؟ شاكر لك واسف على الإطالة

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> استاذة رانيا مسى الخير عليك وعلى الجميع عندي سؤال التعامل مع الشموع التي تقفل تحت خط مقاومة او فوق خط دعم على اساس جسم الشمعه اوذيلها ؟ 
> مثلا لو قفلت شمعه تحت خط مقاومه بمسافة بعيدة ولكن ذيلها لمس خط المقاومة فكيف نتعامل هنا وماهو عدد النقاط التي استطيع ان احكم على الشمعه انها 
> قريبة او بعيده من الخط ؟ شاكر لك واسف على الإطالة

  مرحبا عزيزى ..  
-  لا يوجد عدد معين من النقاط نحسب به ما تفضلت بالسؤال عنه .. 
-  طالما الاغلاق تحت المقاومه اذن هى لم تكسر بعد هذه ابسط نظره لفكرة الكسر او الاختراق وبالتالى الذيول لا تمثل كسر حقيقى لدعم او اختراق حقيقى لمقاومه .. 
كل الود ،،

----------


## الميار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
لدى سؤال بخصوص الحساب الأسلامى بعد أجتناب الرافعة المالية وعمولة التثبيت ولاكن هل فعلا يتم البيع والشراء  
بشكل فورى بدون تأجيل أى تدخل العملتان وتسجلان فى حساب البائع والمشترى فى نفس الوقت دون تأخير أم أن هده  
العملية لا تتم فى نفس اللحظة وتأخد أكثر من يوم وأقع فى المحظور. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> لدى سؤال بخصوص الحساب الأسلامى بعد أجتناب الرافعة المالية وعمولة التثبيت ولاكن هل فعلا يتم البيع والشراء  
> بشكل فورى بدون تأجيل أى تدخل العملتان وتسجلان فى حساب البائع والمشترى فى نفس الوقت دون تأخير أم أن هده  
> العملية لا تتم فى نفس اللحظة وتأخد أكثر من يوم وأقع فى المحظور. 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وقت ما يتم البيع والشراء بيتم التنفيذ فعلا 
وتدخل في حساب المشتري والبائع دون اي تاخير  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## alosss

استاذة رانيا صباح الخير عليك وعلى الجميع سؤالي هو كيف اصور الشارت وارسله على المنتدى وشكرا

----------


## Mo3Ty

> استاذة رانيا صباح الخير عليك وعلى الجميع سؤالي هو كيف اصور الشارت وارسله على المنتدى وشكرا

 اسمحلي ارد عليك اخي الكريم
من البرنامج اختار  fileثم save shart... واختا حتنزله على جهازك فين ثم اختار مربع الى على شكل شجرة في مربع الكتابة الردود في المنتدى واختار الصورة
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## alosss

> اسمحلي ارد عليك اخي الكريم
> من البرنامج اختار  fileثم save shart... واختا حتنزله على جهازك فين ثم اختار مربع الى على شكل شجرة في مربع الكتابة الردود في المنتدى واختار الصورة
> تقبل تحياتي

  شكرا جزيلا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> استاذة رانيا صباح الخير عليك وعلى الجميع سؤالي هو كيف اصور الشارت وارسله على المنتدى وشكرا

  
صباح النور .. 
ايضا للمزيد من الاحترافيه فى شرحك على الشارت راجع ما يلى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t62421.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t190283.html 
مودتى ،،

----------


## alosss

> صباح النور .. 
> ايضا للمزيد من الاحترافيه فى شرحك على الشارت راجع ما يلى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t62421.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t190283.html 
> مودتى ،،

 شكرا لك يا دكتور

----------


## Mohamed.Abdlwahed

السلام عليكم و الرحمة 
شكرا لادارة المنتدي وكل الاعضاء الكرام على توافر مثل هذا المنتدي الرائع تعلمت منه الكثير وسأظل اتعلم وسيظل مكان راقى محترم باعضائه وادارته 
كان لى سابق تجربة بسوق الفوركس منذ 5 سنوات تقريبا لم تكن مثمرة على المستوى المادي بما يكفى لتثبت اقدامى بهذا السوق ولكنها كانت شيقة وممتعة كفاية لتجعلنى اتابع اخباره من حين لأخر و اشتاق للعودة لهذا المجال طول مدة انقطاعي عنه 
انا مصرى واعمل بالتجارة والجميع يعلم بالظروف الحالية فى مصر واثرها على الاقتصاد وحركة السوق بوجه عام 
بسبب الركود الحالى فى التجارة يتوفر لدي مبلغ زائد غير مستثمر لذا قررت استثماره فى الفوركس و يكفيني من هذا السوق القليل من الربح او كما يراه البعض راجيا من الله ان يوفقنى فيه 
اتطلع الى نسبة 10-20% شهرية .. اعلم انها ممكنة ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات سوف اطرحها ولكم الشكر مقدما
اختصارا للوقت كي لا اطيل عليكم اوجز استفسارى فى  
- امكانية ارسال واستقبال الاموال من والى شركات الوساطة فى حسابى كيف اصبحت الان ؟ هل هناك تضييق باي صورة ما من البنوك او الحكومة المصرية واعنى بذلك بالمبالغ الكبيرة نسبيا؟ 
- بالطبع امامى بعض الوقت لاسترجاع معلوماتى قبل انقطاعى خططت لها ب 4 اشهر حيث ان وقتى لا يسمح بأكثر من 4 ساعات يوميا للاطلاع والدراسة ومن ثم البدء فى المتاجرة هل تنصحونى بالتعامل مع وسيط يقدم توصيات مدفوعة او ما شابه فى هذه الفترة لحين البدء فى المتاجرة بنفسى ؟ 
 ترددت قبل طرح الموضوع فى اي قسم اضعه .. ارجوا ان اكون فى المكان الصحيح 
شكرا مقدما

----------


## عبدالله محمود

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اريد الاستفسار بعد اذنكم هل يوجد اى وسيله  فى الميتاندريد او بوسيله اخر لغلق كل الصفقات المفتوحه فى نفس اللحظه 
يعنى مثلا هناك 10 صفقات مفتوحه وحققوا تارجت اجمالى  100 دولار مكسب  وطبعا الصفقات منها الرابح ومنها الخاسر 
واريد وسيله لاغلاقهم جميعا على هذا التارجت 
وتحياتى لكم

----------


## عبدالله محمود

سؤال اخر بعد اذنكم اذا وصل المتداول الى طريقة تداول امنه تحقق ارباح شهريه 100% كحد ادنى  وباستمراريه تصاعديه متراكمه  وقام بتجريبها لمدة عام على الديمو تحت كل ظروف السوق فهل ذلك شئ جيد ويؤهله للعمل على الحقيقى 
وشاكر افضالكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم و الرحمة 
> شكرا لادارة المنتدي وكل الاعضاء الكرام على توافر مثل هذا المنتدي الرائع تعلمت منه الكثير وسأظل اتعلم وسيظل مكان راقى محترم باعضائه وادارته 
> كان لى سابق تجربة بسوق الفوركس منذ 5 سنوات تقريبا لم تكن مثمرة على المستوى المادي بما يكفى لتثبت اقدامى بهذا السوق ولكنها كانت شيقة وممتعة كفاية لتجعلنى اتابع اخباره من حين لأخر و اشتاق للعودة لهذا المجال طول مدة انقطاعي عنه 
> انا مصرى واعمل بالتجارة والجميع يعلم بالظروف الحالية فى مصر واثرها على الاقتصاد وحركة السوق بوجه عام 
> بسبب الركود الحالى فى التجارة يتوفر لدي مبلغ زائد غير مستثمر لذا قررت استثماره فى الفوركس و يكفيني من هذا السوق القليل من الربح او كما يراه البعض راجيا من الله ان يوفقنى فيه 
> اتطلع الى نسبة 10-20% شهرية .. اعلم انها ممكنة ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات سوف اطرحها ولكم الشكر مقدما
> اختصارا للوقت كي لا اطيل عليكم اوجز استفسارى فى  
> - امكانية ارسال واستقبال الاموال من والى شركات الوساطة فى حسابى كيف اصبحت الان ؟ هل هناك تضييق باي صورة ما من البنوك او الحكومة المصرية واعنى بذلك بالمبالغ الكبيرة نسبيا؟ 
> - بالطبع امامى بعض الوقت لاسترجاع معلوماتى قبل انقطاعى خططت لها ب 4 اشهر حيث ان وقتى لا يسمح بأكثر من 4 ساعات يوميا للاطلاع والدراسة ومن ثم البدء فى المتاجرة هل تنصحونى بالتعامل مع وسيط يقدم توصيات مدفوعة او ما شابه فى هذه الفترة لحين البدء فى المتاجرة بنفسى ؟ 
> ...

   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
مرحبا اخى محمد .. 
 - اغلب طرق التحويل لا تزال كما هى ما بين تحويلايت بنكيه وبطاقات ائتمانيه كالتى تقدمها شركه WWM على الرابط التالى :  *اصدار البطاقة ATM للسحب والايداع لشركة WWM 		* وبالنسبة لعمليات السحب والايداع للمبالغ الكبيره يفضل ان تتواصل مع البنك او الجهة الخاصه بك لمعرفة امكانيه ذلك من عدمه والذهاب الى البنك بنفسك ان تطلب ذلك ..  
- لا انصحك بالتعامل مع اى مزود للتوصيات لان الاداء من الطبيعى ان يكون غير ثابت وكذلك انا لا اثق بهذا النوع من الخدمات تماما على المستوى الشخصى .. والافضل ان تعطى نفسك الفرصه للمراجعه والممارسه الاوليه وبعدها تطبيق ذلك على حسابك الحقيقى ..   تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اريد الاستفسار بعد اذنكم هل يوجد اى وسيله  فى الميتاندريد او بوسيله اخر لغلق كل الصفقات المفتوحه فى نفس اللحظه 
> يعنى مثلا هناك 10 صفقات مفتوحه وحققوا تارجت اجمالى  100 دولار مكسب  وطبعا الصفقات منها الرابح ومنها الخاسر 
> واريد وسيله لاغلاقهم جميعا على هذا التارجت 
> وتحياتى لكم

  

> سؤال اخر بعد اذنكم اذا وصل المتداول الى طريقة تداول امنه تحقق ارباح شهريه 100% كحد ادنى  وباستمراريه تصاعديه متراكمه  وقام بتجريبها لمدة عام على الديمو تحت كل ظروف السوق فهل ذلك شئ جيد ويؤهله للعمل على الحقيقى 
> وشاكر افضالكم

  مرحبا اخى عبد الله .. 
- هناك اكسبرت لاغلاق كافة الصفقات فراجع الاتى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t140201.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t139724.html  - بالنسلة لاختبار اى طريقة عمل لمدة عام فهى برايى المتواضع غير كافيه بالمره فالسوق له احوال كثيره جدا يصعب ان تحدث خلال نفس العام الواحد .. وكذلك تقييمات وحسابات الديمو تختلف كثيرا عن الحقيقى كما تعلم اكيد .. لكن يمكنك التجربه على حساب بمبلغ صغير ومتابعه النتائج لترى هل هى بنفس الفعالية ام لا .. 
تحياتى   د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## alosss

صباح الخير عندي سؤال بالنسبة لاعادة اختبار مستوى مقاومة او دعم والدخول من عنده وطريقة الكر والفر المذكورة في استراتيجية الاستاذ جمال بسيس
معناها مجرد وصول السعر والشمعه شغالة ممكن ندخل ولا لازم تقفل الشمعه وبعدها ندخل ع الصفقه ؟ 
انا اسف اني وضعت هذا السؤال هنا ولم اضعه في موضوع مؤشر القمم والقيعان لأن السؤال لك يا دكتور احمد والاستاذ جمال له فترة غايب .. وشكر لكم

----------


## Anas1994

السلام ععليكم ..
كيف اعرف انو المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه او لا .. 
وشكرا ،،
 ابي اكثر من طريقه اذا ممكن .. عشان اتأكد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> صباح الخير عندي سؤال بالنسبة لاعادة اختبار مستوى مقاومة او دعم والدخول من عنده وطريقة الكر والفر المذكورة في استراتيجية الاستاذ جمال بسيس
> معناها مجرد وصول السعر والشمعه شغالة ممكن ندخل ولا لازم تقفل الشمعه وبعدها ندخل ع الصفقه ؟ 
> انا اسف اني وضعت هذا السؤال هنا ولم اضعه في موضوع مؤشر القمم والقيعان لأن السؤال لك يا دكتور احمد والاستاذ جمال له فترة غايب .. وشكر لكم

 اهلا وسهلا غالينا .. 
- الكر والفر مقصود به ان تغلق شمعه اربع س مثلا فوق دعم والخروج بربح اولا الـ 20 نقطه وبعدها اذا عاد السعر مجددا لمستوى الدخول ممكن الدخول بعقد اخر لكن فى ذلك مغامره الى حد ما ولا ننتظر فى ذلك اغلاق طالما انه لدينا اصلا شمعه اربع س فى مثالنا اغلقت فوق الدعم ..  
ان شاء الله تكون وضحت ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام ععليكم ..
> كيف اعرف انو المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه او لا .. 
> وشكرا ،،
>  ابي اكثر من طريقه اذا ممكن .. عشان اتأكد

  مرحبا اخى انس .. 
فضلا راجع الاتى لتفهم الفرق :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t111450.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t106791.html

----------


## alosss

> اهلا وسهلا غالينا .. 
> - الكر والفر مقصود به ان تغلق شمعه اربع س مثلا فوق دعم والخروج بربح اولا الـ 20 نقطه وبعدها اذا عاد السعر مجددا لمستوى الدخول ممكن الدخول بعقد اخر لكن فى ذلك مغامره الى حد ما ولا ننتظر فى ذلك اغلاق طالما انه لدينا اصلا شمعه اربع س فى مثالنا اغلقت فوق الدعم ..  
> ان شاء الله تكون وضحت ..

 وضحت يا دكتور الله يجزاك خير

----------


## alosss

مسى النور ع الجميع اريد ان اعرف معنى اكسبرت وكيف يمكن اضافتها  وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> مسى النور ع الجميع اريد ان اعرف معنى اكسبرت وكيف يمكن اضافتها  وشكرا

   راجع التالى اخى ...  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t65695.html

----------


## alosss

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير....
هل لمؤشر حجم التدوال فايدة في سوق الفوركس ام فايدتها تكون في سوق الاسهم اكثر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير....
> هل لمؤشر حجم التدوال فايدة في سوق الفوركس ام فايدتها تكون في سوق الاسهم اكثر

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
- لا تعتبر فائدة ذات قيمه اخى وكما تفضلت اهميته فى سوق الاسهم وليس الفوركس .. 
تحياتى  
د / أحمد سميــــــــــــــر

----------


## طالب علم1

السلام عليكم 
ما معني أحجام عقود الخيار المنتهية
وكيف استفيد من هذا التقرير https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar...المنتهية-اليوم
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## طالب علم1

السلام عليكم
ما هو افضل توقيت للتحليل علي المنصات؟ وهل توقيت افتتاح كل منصة هيفرق معايا في التحليل؟
وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم
> ما هو افضل توقيت للتحليل علي المنصات؟ وهل توقيت افتتاح كل منصة هيفرق معايا في التحليل؟
> وشكرا

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مرحبا اخى .. 
اذا كانت طريقة تداولك تعتمد على اسعار الافتتاح تحديدا فقد يهمك توقيت المنصات وما الى ذلك اما التحليل عموما واجمالا فليست بذات الفرق الكبير فى تحليلك ان شاء الله ..

----------


## bonbon

كيف استطيع اختيار افضل شركه وساطه مضمونه وتراعى العميل اولا واخيرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> كيف استطيع اختيار افضل شركه وساطه مضمونه وتراعى العميل اولا واخيرا

 مرحبا اخى .. 
فضلا راجع ما يلى /  انواع شركات الوساطة المالية Brokers Company  ¤®§((هل تبحث عن شركة الوساطة المناسبة ؟ اذا تفضل هنا ))§®¤

----------


## bonbon

> مرحبا اخى .. 
> فضلا راجع ما يلى /  انواع شركات الوساطة المالية Brokers Company  ¤®§((هل تبحث عن شركة الوساطة المناسبة ؟ اذا تفضل هنا ))§®¤

 شكرا د / احمد على سرعه الرد وبارك الله فيك

----------


## Mony7

بالنسبة لي اتمني ان احصل على استراتيجية وطريقة تداول مربحة حيث انني سئمت من الخسارة  :Frown:

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> بالنسبة لي اتمني ان احصل على استراتيجية وطريقة تداول مربحة حيث انني سئمت من الخسارة

 وفقك الله لما تتمناه اخى ..

----------


## dilayadil

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال بخصوص الميتاتريد
اضع بقط الخطوط و الرسوم و الارقام على الشارت وعند اطفاء الجهاز اجد كل ما رسمته لم يعد على الشارت فاضطر لاعادة الرسوم مرة اخرى كيف يمكن الاحتفاظ باخر اعدادات و رسو م على الشارت

----------


## dilayadil

مرة اخرى كيف يمكن الاحتفاظ باخر اعدادات و رسو م على الشارت

----------


## طالب علم1

> السلام عليكم 
> ما معني أحجام عقود الخيار المنتهية
> وكيف استفيد من هذا التقرير https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar...المنتهية-اليوم
> وجزاكم الله خير

 ممكن الرد  يا دكتور؟.
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ممكن الرد  يا دكتور؟.
> وجزاك الله خير

  
المعذرة اخى الحبيب لم ارد لان السؤال لا يعد فى اختصاصى بشكل مفصل او مفيد واخشى ان اخطئ فى معلومه تضرك .. 
عموما وحسب معلوماتى المتواضعه فى اسواق الخيارات وهى ان لكل عقد مدة زمنيه معينه وبعد انتهائها يفقد العقد قيمته او يصبح Expired وباغلاق العقود بهذا الشكل خاصة مع الاحجام الكبيره قد يكون لذلك تاثير فى حركة العملات بشكل او باخر ..  والله اعلى واعلم ،،

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم عندي سؤال بخصوص الميتاتريد
> اضع بقط الخطوط و الرسوم و الارقام على الشارت وعند اطفاء الجهاز اجد كل ما رسمته لم يعد على الشارت فاضطر لاعادة الرسوم مرة اخرى كيف يمكن الاحتفاظ باخر اعدادات و رسو م على الشارت

  

> مرة اخرى كيف يمكن الاحتفاظ باخر اعدادات و رسو م على الشارت

 مرحبا غالينا .. 
المفروض ان الميتاتريدر يحتفظ بكل ما ترسمه على الشارت لكن اعتقد انك تغلق الجهاز دون اغلاق الميتاتريدر اولا وهنا لا يتم الاحتفاظ بما تم على الشارت .. اغلق المنصة يدويا اولا وبعدها اغلق الجهاز واخبرنى ..

----------


## bonbon

د احمد هل استطيع عمل باك تست لمؤشر وكيفيه عله على الميتاتريدر 
بمعنى طريقه دخول عند ظهور اشاره معينه عى فريم الساعه

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> د احمد هل استطيع عمل باك تست لمؤشر وكيفيه عله على الميتاتريدر 
> بمعنى طريقه دخول عند ظهور اشاره معينه عى فريم الساعه

   مرحبا .. 
هذه الموضوعات تفيدك ان شاء الله ..   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t113709.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t102971.html  && لمن يريد استيراد الداتا  لعمل باك تيست 90%  شرح فيديو &&  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t106518.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t17222.html#post206163

----------


## dilayadil

ساحاول استادي العزيز جزاك الله الجنة

----------


## طالب علم1

> المعذرة اخى الحبيب لم ارد لان السؤال لا يعد فى اختصاصى بشكل مفصل او مفيد واخشى ان اخطئ فى معلومه تضرك .. 
> عموما وحسب معلوماتى المتواضعه فى اسواق الخيارات وهى ان لكل عقد مدة زمنيه معينه وبعد انتهائها يفقد العقد قيمته او يصبح Expired وباغلاق العقود بهذا الشكل خاصة مع الاحجام الكبيره قد يكون لذلك تاثير فى حركة العملات بشكل او باخر ..  والله اعلى واعلم ،،

 جزاك الله خير

----------


## bonbon

بارك الله فيك يا غالى

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ساحاول استادي العزيز جزاك الله الجنة

  

> جزاك الله خير

  

> بارك الله فيك يا غالى

 حفظكم الله اجمعين .......

----------


## مبتدئ2015

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  / 
صباح الخير/ مساء الخير الاخوة الكرام ,,, في بداية اتقدم بالتهنئة لانضمامي في هذا المنتدى الجميل و الرائع ,, و اقدم كل الشكر الجزيل على المساهمين في هذا المنتدى و الله يجمعنا بكم في جنات النعيم,,
انا كميتدئ جديد على دخولي في الفوركس احب ان اعرف وش الخطوات خطوة في عالم الفوركس ...؟
اولا : ماهي افضل الشركات الفوركس ( نظاميا , قانونيا , ثقافيا , سرعة في الاستجواب , مرونة في التعامل ...؟
ثانيا : ماهي افضل البرامج التي يتم تثبيتها في جهاز ( الجوال , الكبيوتر لابتوب , المحمول ipad ) ....؟
ثالثا : ماهي الخطوات في حالات البيع و الشراء في تداول العملات , و ماهي افضل تداول في العملات ....؟
رابعا: ماهي اسباب و اوجه المخاطر التي سيواجها المستثمر في حالة هبوط او ارتفاع اسعار التداول ...؟ 
فيرجى منكم اجاباتي على هذه الاسئلة و لا احب ان اطيل عليكم و تقلبوا خالص تحياتي ..... 
مع الف شـكر ,,,

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  / 
> صباح الخير/ مساء الخير الاخوة الكرام ,,, في بداية اتقدم بالتهنئة لانضمامي في هذا المنتدى الجميل و الرائع ,, و اقدم كل الشكر الجزيل على المساهمين في هذا المنتدى و الله يجمعنا بكم في جنات النعيم,,
> انا كميتدئ جديد على دخولي في الفوركس احب ان اعرف وش الخطوات خطوة في عالم الفوركس ...؟
> اولا : ماهي افضل الشركات الفوركس ( نظاميا , قانونيا , ثقافيا , سرعة في الاستجواب , مرونة في التعامل ...؟
> ثانيا : ماهي افضل البرامج التي يتم تثبيتها في جهاز ( الجوال , الكبيوتر لابتوب , المحمول ipad ) ....؟
> ثالثا : ماهي الخطوات في حالات البيع و الشراء في تداول العملات , و ماهي افضل تداول في العملات ....؟
> رابعا: ماهي اسباب و اوجه المخاطر التي سيواجها المستثمر في حالة هبوط او ارتفاع اسعار التداول ...؟ 
> فيرجى منكم اجاباتي على هذه الاسئلة و لا احب ان اطيل عليكم و تقلبوا خالص تحياتي ..... 
> مع الف شـكر ,,,

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مرحبا اخى الحبيب .. 
- بالنسبة لموضوع شركات الوساطه فيمكنك مراجعة الاتى للتعرف على الخطوات المطلوبه والنقاط الواجب الاهتمام بها ..  انواع شركات الوساطة المالية Brokers Company  ¤®§((هل تبحث عن شركة الوساطة المناسبة 
؟ اذا تفضل هنا ))§®¤   - بالنسبة للبرامج فاشهرها على الاطلاق هو برنامج الميتاتريدر وله شروحات عده تجدها فى الفهرس المذكور باخر المشاركه وكذلك هناك برامج اخرى مميزه كالتى تم عرضها على الرابط التالى :   *شرح برنامج (Advantage Trader) الخاص بشركة (City Index)        *    - اما عن عمليات البيع والشراء والمتاجره عموما فخذها قاعده لا يوجد شئ اسمه الافضل فلدينا طرق للتداول عديده والاهم هو اولا تعلم التحليل الفنى وثوابت الشارت وبعدها التفكير فى طرق التداول اى اهتم اولا بالمبادئ وبعدها لكل حدث حديث ان شاء الله .. 
ويمكنك حفظ الفهرس التالى لديك فى المفضله للعوده له بين وقت واخر :  * مثبــت: المتيـم : من هنا البدايه .. فهرس الموضوعات التى تهم اخواننا المبتدئين ...*   - اخيرا فالمخاطر هى الاولى فى مجالنا فكما الحال مع الربح فانت دوما معرض للخساره ان لم يكن لديك اليه لوقف الخساره او خسارة جزء معين من راس المال فى كل صفقه تحدده انت بنفسك طبقا لخطة ادارة راس المال لديك ..   
تحياتى .. 
د / أحمد سميــــــــــــر

----------


## مبتدئ2015

الف شكر ي استاذي ...

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكر ي استاذي ...

 فى خدمتك حبيبى ..

----------


## alosss

السلام عليكم دكتور احمد 
بلنسبة لسعر الفايدة على عملة ما نقول الدولار مثلا .. هل لو البنك الفدرالي رفع سعر الفايدة سيؤدي الى ارتفاع الدولار ام اذا خفضت سعر الفايدة سيرتفع الدولار
لان بصراحة احترت من التضارب في المعلومات فريق بيقول كلام وفريق بيقول عكسه .. وياليت تعطينا مثال

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم دكتور احمد 
> بلنسبة لسعر الفايدة على عملة ما نقول الدولار مثلا .. هل لو البنك الفدرالي رفع سعر الفايدة سيؤدي الى ارتفاع الدولار ام اذا خفضت سعر الفايدة سيرتفع الدولار
> لان بصراحة احترت من التضارب في المعلومات فريق بيقول كلام وفريق بيقول عكسه .. وياليت تعطينا مثال

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
رفع الفائده على عمله المفترض انه يزيد الطلب عليها وبالتالى قوة للعمله الا ان هذا الكلام هو الكلام العام والاكاديمى وما يهم هو استيعاب المشاركين بالسوق لمعنى رفع او خفض الفائده تماما كالاخبار الموجوده فى فوركس فاكتورى او اى مفكره اقتصاديه هل كل خبر بالاحمر تهبط العمله او اخضر يصعد بها ؟؟ اكيد لا ..  
اتمنى ان تكون الفكره وصلت ..  
تحياتى ،،

----------


## Margine

سلام عليكم 
سؤالي هو كيف استخدم كامل المبلغ الموجود في حسابي دون إغلاق الصفقات؟ 
اللي هو تقريبا الـ Free margin  
على سبيل المثال يوجد في حسابي 10 الاف دولار وأستخدم اكسبيرت مضاعفات ولكن الاكسبرت قد توقف عن فتح الصفقات  
وأظن أن السبب هو تقلص الـ Free margin ,,, إذاً هل يجب ان قوم بزيادة اللفرج Leverage أو الرافعة المالية حتى أقو 
الفكرة هي أنني اريد اكمال الاكسبيرت بمضاعفة العقود ولا أريده أن يغلق العقود الخسرانة إلى آخر دولار بالحساب عندي.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> سلام عليكم 
> سؤالي هو كيف استخدم كامل المبلغ الموجود في حسابي دون إغلاق الصفقات؟ 
> اللي هو تقريبا الـ Free margin  
> على سبيل المثال يوجد في حسابي 10 الاف دولار وأستخدم اكسبيرت مضاعفات ولكن الاكسبرت قد توقف عن فتح الصفقات  
> وأظن أن السبب هو تقلص الـ Free margin ,,, إذاً هل يجب ان قوم بزيادة اللفرج Leverage أو الرافعة المالية حتى أقو 
> الفكرة هي أنني اريد اكمال الاكسبيرت بمضاعفة العقود ولا أريده أن يغلق العقود الخسرانة إلى آخر دولار بالحساب عندي.

 تم الرد عليك بموضوعك اخى ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t215633.html

----------


## amer4212

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اخواني انا مبتدى وقد ساهمت في شركة استون فوركس  ( aston market ) 
وقد تم اغلاق الشركة من قبل هيئة الرقابة وإلى الأن لم استطع الوصول إلى من يفيدني عن المبالغ التابعة لي في المحفظة 
فكيف الحل اخواني وقد ضاعت فلوسي وانا لا أدري لمن اتوجه لإسترجاع الفلوس أفيدوني جزاكم الله خير

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> اخواني انا مبتدى وقد ساهمت في شركة استون فوركس  ( aston market ) 
> وقد تم اغلاق الشركة من قبل هيئة الرقابة وإلى الأن لم استطع الوصول إلى من يفيدني عن المبالغ التابعة لي في المحفظة 
> فكيف الحل اخواني وقد ضاعت فلوسي وانا لا أدري لمن اتوجه لإسترجاع الفلوس أفيدوني جزاكم الله خير

 السلام عليكم اخى .. 
حاول التواصل عن طريق بيانات الاتصال بالشركه لانه لا يوجد هنا من يستطيع الرد فى ذلك او استرجاع المبلغ .....

----------


## amer4212

اخي اريد مساعدتكم من ناحية أن الشركة تابعة لاي هيئة رقابة فقط لاغير
او افادتي بارقام الهيئة الرقابية وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي اريد مساعدتكم من ناحية أن الشركة تابعة لاي هيئة رقابة فقط لاغير
> او افادتي بارقام الهيئة الرقابية وشكرا

   السلام عليكم اخى الكريم .. 
قد يفيدك الموضوع التالى لو لديك شركه بعينها :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t194641.html  وبالنسبة لشروحات الهيئات الرقابيه فراجع الاتى ..   *دليل لاختيار شركة وساطة*

----------


## FOREXIST

السلام عليكم ... 
عندما أريد غلق الصفقة مانيول ( يدوي ) تظهر لي العبارة التالية :- Trade is disabled 
ما معنى هذا الكلام ليس حرفيا و انما ما الخلل ؟ و كيف أحل المشكلة ؟ 
شكرا لكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ... 
> عندما أريد غلق الصفقة مانيول ( يدوي ) تظهر لي العبارة التالية :- Trade is disabled 
> ما معنى هذا الكلام ليس حرفيا و انما ما الخلل ؟ و كيف أحل المشكلة ؟ 
> شكرا لكم

 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
- قد يكون ذلك نظرا لقيامك بالاغلاق اثناء فترة اجازه قوميه او الاجازات المعتاده " السبت والاحد " وبالتالى لا يتم التنفيذ للصفقه المراد اغلاقها ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ... 
> عندما أريد غلق الصفقة مانيول ( يدوي ) تظهر لي العبارة التالية :- Trade is disabled 
> ما معنى هذا الكلام ليس حرفيا و انما ما الخلل ؟ و كيف أحل المشكلة ؟ 
> شكرا لكم

 وابضا اخى قد يكون حسابك حساب انفستور وليس تريدر فتاكد من ذلك ..

----------


## طارق22

كيف نفهم سلوك العملات؟
    هل كل زوج له طبيعه خاصه؟
    و لماذا يطلق على بعض الازواج بالمجنونه؟
    و ما هى الشواهد التى نعلم من خلالها اذا كانت العمله ستحترم خطوط الدعم و المقومه ام لا ؟
    كيف نربح وسط مخاطر السوق؟ 
الرد السريع على هذه المشاركة

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> كيف نفهم سلوك العملات؟  عن طريق التحليل الفنى .. 
>     هل كل زوج له طبيعه خاصه؟  نعم .. 
>     و لماذا يطلق على بعض الازواج بالمجنونه؟  لحركتها السريعه فى اغلب الاحيان .. 
>     و ما هى الشواهد التى نعلم من خلالها اذا كانت العمله ستحترم خطوط الدعم و المقومه ام لا ؟  هذا يتعلق بنوع التحليل الذى تستخدمه وليست اجابه واحده مطلقه .. 
>     كيف نربح وسط مخاطر السوق؟ 
> بدراسة طريقة عملك وتطبيق ادارة ماليه صحيحه ..  
> الرد السريع على هذه المشاركة

 
الرد بالاقتباس ......  
وكذلك راجع :  * مثبــت: المتيـم : من هنا البدايه .. فهرس الموضوعات التى تهم اخواننا المبتدئين ...*

----------


## فهد الحمدان

انا حاليا ادرس بالولايات المتحدة وعندنا هنا شركات وساطه مسجله nfa هل يكفي التسجيل؟

----------


## فهد الحمدان

اقصد التسجيل من المنظمه العالميه يعترف حفظ لحقوقنا من الضياع ام يعتمد من شركه لاخرى؟

----------


## فهد الحمدان

في فرق بين الديمو والحقيقي بحركة السعر او تعامل شركات الوساطه؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اقصد التسجيل من المنظمه العالميه يعترف حفظ لحقوقنا من الضياع ام يعتمد من شركه لاخرى؟

 نعم يكفى باذن الله ..    

> في فرق بين الديمو والحقيقي بحركة السعر او تعامل شركات الوساطه؟

 
نظريا المفروض لا لكن بعض الشركات الغير محترمه يكون هناك فرق بين الديمو والحقيقى ..

----------


## فهد الحمدان

اخي المتيم شكرا لسعة صدرك ولكن انا الذي اسمعه ان هناك شركات نصب وهي مسجله nfa لا علاقة بين التسجيل والتلاعب بالاسعار؟

----------


## فهد الحمدان

وكذلك بالنسبه للحساب الحقيقي والديمو ، ما هو سبب تعمد الشركات الغير محترمه على ان تخسر المتداول؟ ما يضرها لو كسب؟

----------


## moh.gahmy

> اخي المتيم شكرا لسعة صدرك ولكن انا الذي اسمعه ان هناك شركات نصب وهي مسجله nfa لا علاقة بين التسجيل والتلاعب بالاسعار؟

 لا تعتمد علي كلام لم تبحث عن مصداقيته 
اختار الشركة وقم بالبحث عنها قبل ان تشترك وتفتح حساب بها    

> وكذلك بالنسبه للحساب الحقيقي والديمو ، ما هو سبب تعمد الشركات الغير محترمه على ان تخسر المتداول؟ ما يضرها لو كسب؟

 هذا غير صحيح 
الشركات المحترمة من مصلحتها ان تقرم انت بالربح وليس الخسارة

----------


## فهد الحمدان

> لا تعتمد علي كلام لم تبحث عن مصداقيته 
> اختار الشركة وقم بالبحث عنها قبل ان تشترك وتفتح حساب بها    
> هذا غير صحيح 
> الشركات المحترمة من مصلحتها ان تقرم انت بالربح وليس الخسارة

 اخي اعرف ولكن حسب قولك الشركات الغير محترمه هي من تخسر عن تعمد المتداول ، انا اسأل من هذه الناحيه ما هي مصلحتها؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي اعرف ولكن حسب قولك الشركات الغير محترمه هي من تخسر عن تعمد المتداول ، انا اسأل من هذه الناحيه ما هي مصلحتها؟

 صباح الخير .. 
مصلحتها ان خسارة العميل مكسب لها والعكس صحيح .....

----------


## فهد الحمدان

> صباح الخير .. 
> مصلحتها ان خسارة العميل مكسب لها والعكس صحيح .....

 صباح الورد ممكن شرح للنقطه هاذي بشئ من الوضوح ، واشكرك لسعة صدرك ، ولكن للاستفاده ، كيف تكون خسارة العميل مكسب لها ؟ يعني اللي اعرفه العميل يشتري من خلال شركة الوساطه ولا يشتري منها ؟ هي مجرد جهة تنفيذ للصفقه بين بائع وشاري ليس اكثر.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> صباح الورد ممكن شرح للنقطه هاذي بشئ من الوضوح ، واشكرك لسعة صدرك ، ولكن للاستفاده ، كيف تكون خسارة العميل مكسب لها ؟ يعني اللي اعرفه العميل يشتري من خلال شركة الوساطه ولا يشتري منها ؟ هي مجرد جهة تنفيذ للصفقه بين بائع وشاري ليس اكثر.

 
تحت امرك اخى فهد ..  
- بعض الشركات لا تدخلك الى السوق الحقيقى بالمره ويتم تنفيذ صفقات عكسيه لكل صفقه تفتحها انت على اعتبار ان العميل غالبا ما سيخسر مع السوق واضف على ذلك بعض المعرقلات كزيادة السبريد وعدم تنفيذ اوامر جنى الربح وما الى ذلك من مصاعب وامور غير اخلاقيه تتبعها بعض الشركات الضعيفه وبذلك تكون خسارتك مكسب لهم والعكس .. 
ان شاء الله تكون الامور واضحه ..

----------


## فهد الحمدان

> تحت امرك اخى فهد ..  
> - بعض الشركات لا تدخلك الى السوق الحقيقى بالمره ويتم تنفيذ صفقات عكسيه لكل صفقه تفتحها انت على اعتبار ان العميل غالبا ما سيخسر مع السوق واضف على ذلك بعض المعرقلات كزيادة السبريد وعدم تنفيذ اوامر جنى الربح وما الى ذلك من مصاعب وامور غير اخلاقيه تتبعها بعض الشركات الضعيفه وبذلك تكون خسارتك مكسب لهم والعكس .. 
> ان شاء الله تكون الامور واضحه ..

 اخي الكريم شكرا على ما قمت بشرحه ولكن انت تتكلم عن آلية التي من خلالها تتعمد الشركه تخسيرك بها ، انا لا اتكلم عن الالية بل اتكلم عن السر والدافع ووجه الاستفاده من هذه الاليه؟ دور شركة الوساطه فقط وسيط بين طرفين ، فلو انا كسبت من الطرف الاخر هي لن تخسر شئ ، ولو الطرف الاخر كسب مني هي كذلك لن تخسر ، لها عموله فقط ، هل تقصد انها هي الطرف الاخر لي؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي الكريم شكرا على ما قمت بشرحه ولكن انت تتكلم عن آلية التي من خلالها تتعمد الشركه تخسيرك بها ، انا لا اتكلم عن الالية بل اتكلم عن السر والدافع ووجه الاستفاده من هذه الاليه؟ دور شركة الوساطه فقط وسيط بين طرفين ، فلو انا كسبت من الطرف الاخر هي لن تخسر شئ ، ولو الطرف الاخر كسب مني هي كذلك لن تخسر ، لها عموله فقط ، هل تقصد انها هي الطرف الاخر لي؟

  بالظبط اخى فهد هى الطرف الاخر ..
اما عن الدافع فهو من ابسط ما يكون يا غالى .. الطمع و شهوة الربح .. صدقنى هذا يكفى للكثيرين لفعل كل ما تخيلت او لا تتخيله ..

----------


## Mohamed Eltorky

صباح الخير ..حاولت بالامس فتح حساب neteller ولتفعيل الحساب طلبوا مني صوره جواز سفر ولا يوجد تفعيل بواسطه ID ولا حتي رخصه قياده فقط جواز السفر ولا يوجد عندي جواز سفر حاليا هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكله؟؟ علما بأني من مصر

----------


## moh.gahmy

> صباح الخير ..حاولت بالامس فتح حساب neteller ولتفعيل الحساب طلبوا مني صوره جواز سفر ولا يوجد تفعيل بواسطه ID ولا حتي رخصه قياده فقط جواز السفر ولا يوجد عندي جواز سفر حاليا هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكله؟؟ علما بأني من مصر

 لديك حلين ولكن اسالهم قبلها 
1- ان تقوم بترجمة البطاقة من مركز ترجمة معتمد ويختموها 
2- ان تذهب لمحامي ويعتمدها ويوثقها وترسلها

----------


## فهد الحمدان

سؤالي ارجو توضيح ذلك : على مثال عقدي ستاندر ، واللوت الذي ادخل به يكتب من المنصه هكذا 1.00 كم يعادل هذا اللوت؟ وكم يعادل سعر النقطه من خلال هذا اللوت؟ هل هناك طريقة لحساب النقاط؟ او برنامج معين؟

----------


## Mohamed Eltorky

شكرا لك

----------


## Mohamed Eltorky

شكرا لك  

> لديك حلين ولكن اسالهم قبلها 
> 1- ان تقوم بترجمة البطاقة من مركز ترجمة معتمد ويختموها 
> 2- ان تذهب لمحامي ويعتمدها ويوثقها وترسلها

----------


## فهد الحمدان

نشكر لك اخي مجهودك واضح في ميزان اعمالك واتمنى الاجابه على سؤالي بخصوص النقاط

----------


## طارق22

اخي احمد موضوع جميل جدااا 
سؤالي 
ماهي افضل الاعدادات للمؤشرات مثل الماكد والبولنجر والموفنج افرج على 
كلا من شارت 
نصف ساعة
و
ساعة
و
يومي   
ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## moh.gahmy

> سؤالي ارجو توضيح ذلك : على مثال عقدي ستاندر ، واللوت الذي ادخل به يكتب من المنصه هكذا 1.00 كم يعادل هذا اللوت؟ وكم يعادل سعر النقطه من خلال هذا اللوت؟ هل هناك طريقة لحساب النقاط؟ او برنامج معين؟

 1.0 هذا لوت استاندر وتكون النقطة ب 10 دولار
0.10 النقطة ب 1 دولار -- 0.30 النقطة تعادل 3دولار
0.01 النقطة تعادل 10 سينت

----------


## moh.gahmy

> اخي احمد موضوع جميل جدااا 
> سؤالي 
> ماهي افضل الاعدادات للمؤشرات مثل الماكد والبولنجر والموفنج افرج على 
> كلا من شارت 
> نصف ساعة
> و
> ساعة
> و
> يومي   
> ولك خالص تحياتي

 الاعدادات الافتراضية للمؤشرات ستعطيك افضل النتائج منها

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي احمد موضوع جميل جدااا 
> سؤالي 
> ماهي افضل الاعدادات للمؤشرات مثل الماكد والبولنجر والموفنج افرج على 
> كلا من شارت 
> نصف ساعة
> و
> ساعة
> و
> يومي   
> ولك خالص تحياتي

  
وبخصوص مؤشر الموفنج يمكنك مشاهدة هذا الفيديو للافادة ان شاء الله ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t203473.html 
بالتوفيق ،،

----------


## فهد الحمدان

اخي المتيم هل الشارت النصف ساعه فعلا يعتبر اخدع شارت بالنسبه للفريمات بشكل عام؟

----------


## فهد الحمدان

> اخي المتيم هل الشارت النصف ساعه فعلا يعتبر اخدع شارت بالنسبه للفريمات بشكل عام؟

 طبعا اقصد بالنسبه لفرص الدخول والاهداف ودقة الستوب

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي المتيم هل الشارت النصف ساعه فعلا يعتبر اخدع شارت بالنسبه للفريمات بشكل عام؟

 من ذكر ذلك اخى فهد ؟ 
كلام غير صحيح ولو امكن ذكر المصدر او اين قرات هذه المعلومه ..

----------


## فهد الحمدان

> من ذكر ذلك اخى فهد ؟ 
> كلام غير صحيح ولو امكن ذكر المصدر او اين قرات هذه المعلومه ..

 اخي سمعتها من اشخاص للاسف يدعون ان لهم باع بالتحليل ، ولكن انا اسأل عن فريم النصف ساعه قليل جدا تجد اهتمام الناس به؟ التركيز على الساعه

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي سمعتها من اشخاص للاسف يدعون ان لهم باع بالتحليل ، ولكن انا اسأل عن فريم النصف ساعه قليل جدا تجد اهتمام الناس به؟ التركيز على الساعه

 نعم هو قليل من يهتم به لكن هو مثله مثل اى تايم فريم اخر وفريم الساعه اكثر شعبيه فقط لا اكثر ..

----------


## طارق22

اخي احمد موضوع جميل جدااا 
سؤالي 
ماهي افضل الاعدادات للمؤشرات مثل الماكد والبولنجر والموفنج افرج على 
كلا من شارت 
نصف ساعة
و
ساعة
و
يومي   
ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي احمد موضوع جميل جدااا 
> سؤالي 
> ماهي افضل الاعدادات للمؤشرات مثل الماكد والبولنجر والموفنج افرج على 
> كلا من شارت 
> نصف ساعة
> و
> ساعة
> و
> يومي   
> ولك خالص تحياتي

  مرحبا اخى طارق .. 
الماكد و البولنجر اذا استخدمتهم قد يكفيك الاعدادات الافتراضيه .. اما الموفنج فعلى حسب نوع متاجرتك هل هى سكالبنج او متوسط وطويل المدى وهذا مثال يشرح اهمية الموفنج 200 للشرح لا الحصر ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t203473.html

----------


## hossam-hr

السلام عليكم
دائما أسمع عن وقت الاخبار وانتظروا الاخبار و احذروا الاخبار و لا تشتري وقت الاخبار...... 
أية أخبار و على أي موقع ؟ و هل جميع العملات متعلقة بخبر أم لكل زوج خبر 
أنا بصراحة أرى أن لا أهمية للأخبار إلا للمتاجرين بالسكالبينج و أنا منهم لذلك أود معرفة الاخبار و انواعها و مصادرها فأرجو إفادتي و دمتم طيبين

----------


## أبو خليل

اخي المتيم طبعا بنسمع عن اسعار المستهلكين وعلاقته القوية بالتضخم فلو سمحت يا غالي تعطيني كتاب بالعربي يتحدث عن مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين والتضخم للدولة وان كانوا بكتاب واحد بكون ممتاز ... 
وشكراااااااا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم
> دائما أسمع عن وقت الاخبار وانتظروا الاخبار و احذروا الاخبار و لا تشتري وقت الاخبار...... 
> أية أخبار و على أي موقع ؟ و هل جميع العملات متعلقة بخبر أم لكل زوج خبر 
> أنا بصراحة أرى أن لا أهمية للأخبار إلا للمتاجرين بالسكالبينج و أنا منهم لذلك أود معرفة الاخبار و انواعها و مصادرها فأرجو إفادتي و دمتم طيبين

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مرحبا حسام .. 
- بعض المتاجرين يتجنبون العمل فى اوقات الاخبار والاخر يعتبره الوقت الذهبى للمتاجره .. مجرد اختلاف من بين مئات الاختلافات بين المتاجرين بعضهم البعض ..  
- بالنسبة لشروحات عن الاخبار الاقتصاديه المتعلقه بمجالنا فى سوق العملات فراجع التالى :  كتاب شرح الاخبار والمؤشرات الاقتصاديه 
- موضوعات متقدمه :   *درس ( 28 ) .. " الاخبار .. بين الحقيقة والخيال ! "*  حصريا : كيفية الربح من الاخبار والتقارير الاقتصادية ( فوريكس مان ) استراتيجية ألأنتحار فى ثوبها الجديد باصدار v1.8 2010 ♣♣ الورشة التجريبية للمتاجرة وقت الاخبار ♣♣ أستراتيجية رقمية للمتاجرة وقت الاخبار ██▓▒░░ طريقة مضمونه جدا للمتاجرة ساعة اخبار الدولار██▓▒░░

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي المتيم طبعا بنسمع عن اسعار المستهلكين وعلاقته القوية بالتضخم فلو سمحت يا غالي تعطيني كتاب بالعربي يتحدث عن مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين والتضخم للدولة وان كانوا بكتاب واحد بكون ممتاز ... 
> وشكراااااااا

 هلا غالينا ابو خليل .. 
اعتقد ان طلبك موجود بالكتاب المرفق بالمشاركه السابقه ان شاء الله ..  كتاب شرح الاخبار والمؤشرات الاقتصاديه

----------


## hossam-hr

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> مرحبا حسام .. 
> - بعض المتاجرين يتجنبون العمل فى اوقات الاخبار والاخر يعتبره الوقت الذهبى للمتاجره .. مجرد اختلاف من بين مئات الاختلافات بين المتاجرين بعضهم البعض ..  
> - بالنسبة لشروحات عن الاخبار الاقتصاديه المتعلقه بمجالنا فى سوق العملات فراجع التالى :  كتاب شرح الاخبار والمؤشرات الاقتصاديه 
> - موضوعات متقدمه :   *درس ( 28 ) .. " الاخبار .. بين الحقيقة والخيال ! "*  حصريا : كيفية الربح من الاخبار والتقارير الاقتصادية ( فوريكس مان ) استراتيجية ألأنتحار فى ثوبها الجديد باصدار v1.8 2010 ♣♣ الورشة التجريبية للمتاجرة وقت الاخبار ♣♣ أستراتيجية رقمية للمتاجرة وقت الاخبار ██▓▒░░ طريقة مضمونه جدا للمتاجرة ساعة اخبار الدولار██▓▒░░

 مشكور يا غالي ما قصرت

----------


## مسلم فوركساوي

اسال عن السبريد ..مثلا لدي في اليورو دولار  2 نقط سبريد
السعر الان 1.1322 وانا اريد ان اشتري من 1.1354 والهدف 3 نقاط  
كم اضع بالضبط كارقام.هل اضع مثلا في رقم الشراء 1.1356 ام ماذا ام اضع 1.1354 وعندما سيصل السعر اليها ستبدا الصفقة مباشرة والسبريد يؤخذ عند تحقيق الهدف وليس في البداية يعني 1.1359

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اسال عن السبريد ..مثلا لدي في اليورو دولار  2 نقط سبريد
> السعر الان 1.1322 وانا اريد ان اشتري من 1.1354 والهدف 3 نقاط  
> كم اضع بالضبط كارقام.هل اضع مثلا في رقم الشراء 1.1356 ام ماذا ام اضع 1.1354 وعندما سيصل السعر اليها ستبدا الصفقة مباشرة والسبريد يؤخذ عند تحقيق الهدف وليس في البداية يعني 1.1359

   اهلا اخى مسلم .. 
- اولا يجب ان تعلم ان السعر الظاهر على الشارت هو سعر البيع وليس الشراء .
- ثانيا انت تقول السعر الان هو " .... " هذا هو سعر البيع كما اتفقنا وبالتالى عند محاولة الشراء ستجد انك تشترى من 1.1324 ( 1.1322 + 2 نقطه سبريد ) .   موضوعات تفيدك ان شاء الله ..    سؤال كيف يوضع السبريد 
وبالتوفيق ،،

----------


## مسلم فوركساوي

يبدو انك لم تفهمني  
انا اتحدث عن اوامر معلقة من تلك الارقام
هب انك انت تريد وضع امر معلق شراء بحيث تبدا الصفقة عندما سيصل السعر ل 1.1354 وتريد الهدف 3 نقاط والسبريد لدينا 2 نقطتين اذن اخبرني كيف ستضع الارقام في الامر المعلق

----------


## أبو خليل

> يبدو انك لم تفهمني  
> انا اتحدث عن اوامر معلقة من تلك الارقام
> هب انك انت تريد وضع امر معلق شراء بحيث تبدا الصفقة عندما سيصل السعر ل 1.1354 وتريد الهدف 3 نقاط والسبريد لدينا 2 نقطتين اذن اخبرني كيف ستضع الارقام في الامر المعلق

 اخي تضع الامر معلق من 1.1356 والهدف 3 نقاط اي لما يصل السعر الى 1.1359

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> يبدو انك لم تفهمني  
> انا اتحدث عن اوامر معلقة من تلك الارقام
> هب انك انت تريد وضع امر معلق شراء بحيث تبدا الصفقة عندما سيصل السعر ل 1.1354 وتريد الهدف 3 نقاط والسبريد لدينا 2 نقطتين اذن اخبرني كيف ستضع الارقام في الامر المعلق

 
كما تفضل اخونا ابو خليل بالاجابه ..
سعر الشراء = سعر البيع + قيمة السبريد  
تحياتى ،،

----------


## محمد الجمل

أريد أن أعرف أفضل شركه وساطة هذا العام

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> أريد أن أعرف أفضل شركه وساطة هذا العام

   قد تفيدك الروابط التاليه باذن الله اخى محمد :   Forex Brokers Review 2015   Trusted Forex Brokers 2015  تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## محمد الجمل

متشكر جدا يا دكتور احمد

----------


## Mohamed Eltorky

السلام عليكم ..قمت بعمل بطاقه من نوع visa electron 4u من أحد البنوك وتم تفعيلها اليوم فقط وقالوا لي في البنك انها جاهزه للعمل active ولكن لما حاولت التحويل منها الي حسابي في شركه الفوركس رفض التحويل وخدمه العملاء بالشركه قالو لي ان المشكله في البنك وحاولت أيضا التحويل منها لحسابي في skrill وتم الرفض أيضا.. والسؤال هنا هل هذا النوع من الكروت يعمل في نفس يوم اصداره أم يجب الانتظار عده أيام حتي يتم التفعيل؟؟ ليست لدي خبره في هذه الأشياء..في انتظار مساعدتكم..شكرا مقدما

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> متشكر جدا يا دكتور احمد

  
عفوا اخى الحبيب وفى خدمتك ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ..قمت بعمل بطاقه من نوع visa electron 4u من أحد البنوك وتم تفعيلها اليوم فقط وقالوا لي في البنك انها جاهزه للعمل active ولكن لما حاولت التحويل منها الي حسابي في شركه الفوركس رفض التحويل وخدمه العملاء بالشركه قالو لي ان المشكله في البنك وحاولت أيضا التحويل منها لحسابي في skrill وتم الرفض أيضا.. والسؤال هنا هل هذا النوع من الكروت يعمل في نفس يوم اصداره أم يجب الانتظار عده أيام حتي يتم التفعيل؟؟ ليست لدي خبره في هذه الأشياء..في انتظار مساعدتكم..شكرا مقدما

 تواصل مع الجهه المصدره للكرت نفسه او الفيزا يا غالى عن طريق الايميل او ايا كانت الوسيله لتفهم هل هناك مده محدده للتفعيل او لا ..

----------


## Mohamed Eltorky

> تواصل مع الجهه المصدره للكرت نفسه او الفيزا يا غالى عن طريق الايميل او ايا كانت الوسيله لتفهم هل هناك مده محدده للتفعيل او لا ..

 شكرا لردك ..اتصلت بخدمه العملاء وقالوا الكارت تم تفعيله وذلك للمره الثانيه ! ومازال لا يعمل

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لردك ..اتصلت بخدمه العملاء وقالوا الكارت تم تفعيله وذلك للمره الثانيه ! ومازال لا يعمل

 اذن اعرض عليهم المشكله واسال عن سبب عدم سير الامور مع الفيزا برغم انها مفعله ..

----------


## مسلم فوركساوي

السلام عليكم
اريد قائمة بمواعيد عطل البنوك على مدار السنة

----------


## Mohamed Eltorky

> اذن اعرض عليهم المشكله واسال عن سبب عدم سير الامور مع الفيزا برغم انها مفعله ..

 شكرا يا أخي

----------


## Mohamed Eltorky

> اذن اعرض عليهم المشكله واسال عن سبب عدم سير الامور مع الفيزا برغم انها مفعله ..

 شكرا ياأخي

----------


## محمد عز

نرجوا من الاخوة الكرام اذا عرف الموقغ الذي يوفر هذا الشارت ان يتفضل بذكرة

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم
> اريد قائمة بمواعيد عطل البنوك على مدار السنة

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..  
قد يفيدك هذا الرابط اخى مسلم .. 
اختر الدوله لتعرف اجازاتها الرسميه وكذلك البنوك ..  Public Holidays & Bank Holidays 
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> نرجوا من الاخوة الكرام اذا عرف الموقغ الذي يوفر هذا الشارت ان يتفضل بذكرة

 ليس لدى فكره اخى محمد عن الشارت او البرنامج لكن الواضح تماما ان الترجمه للعربيه ركيكه جدا جدا وضعيفه ..  
ما هى الميزه التى تبحث عنها من خلال هذا الشارت عسى ان افيدك ان شاء الله ؟

----------


## مسلم فوركساوي

السلام عليكم 
ان دخلت بدولار للنقطة في صفقة للباوند ين وكان الهدف 30 نقطة كم اربح هل 30 دولار صح ,,??

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> ان دخلت بدولار للنقطة في صفقة للباوند ين وكان الهدف 30 نقطة كم اربح هل 30 دولار صح ,,??

 مرحبا اخى .. 
انت تقصد الدخول بعقد مينى وليس النقطه بدولار فما يحدد قيمة النقطه بعد حجم العقد هو الزوج نفسه فلكل زوج من ازواج العملات قيمه للنقطه .. 
الباوند ين النقطه به للعقد االستاندرد = 8.20 دولار وانت ستدخل بعقد مينى اذن قيمة النقطه = 82 سنت تقريبا .. 
( 30 نقطه ) * ( 82 سنت ) = 24.60 دولار  
تحياتى ،،

----------


## محمد السرحاني

دوختني مؤشرات ارس والماكد في اغلب الأوقات تكون بالمقلوب يعني المؤشر يعطي خروج والسهم فوق والعكس مالحل

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> دوختني مؤشرات ارس والماكد في اغلب الأوقات تكون بالمقلوب يعني المؤشر يعطي خروج والسهم فوق والعكس مالحل

  اهلا اخى محمد .. 
- المؤشرات مجرد تابع مطيع للسعر وليس العكس لذا دور اى مؤشر هو من باب الاستئناس فقط ولا تجعل المؤشر هو من يقرر دخولك او خروجك ..  
- اتجاه صاعد اذن انت مع الشراء الى ان يثبت العكس من السعر نفسه وكذلك مع الاتجاه الهابط ..  - ايضا قد يفيدك هذا الدرس يا غالى باذن الله :  درس ( 4 ) " المؤشرات الفنية .. بين القيل والقال "  تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## kinda

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ااحتاج رايكم يااخوان بخصوص افضل واضمن  المحافظ الاستثمارية المجربة
تلقيت اليوم اتصال من شركة nsfx وعرض علي الاشتراك باقل محفظة براس مال 10000 $ وقال نحنا بس علينا ادارة حسابك باقل مخاطر ونستخدم 10% الى 20% من راس المال.
  اتمنى منكم النصيحة علما انني لا توجد لدي المعلومات الكافية عن الفوركس .
وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ااحتاج رايكم يااخوان بخصوص افضل واضمن  المحافظ الاستثمارية المجربة
> تلقيت اليوم اتصال من شركة nsfx وعرض علي الاشتراك باقل محفظة براس مال 10000 $ وقال نحنا بس علينا ادارة حسابك باقل مخاطر ونستخدم 10% الى 20% من راس المال.
>   اتمنى منكم النصيحة علما انني لا توجد لدي المعلومات الكافية عن الفوركس .
> وشكرا

 السلام عليكم اختى الكريمه .. 
- المحافظ المحترمه و الموثوقه لا تتصل بالعملاء اختى العزيزه وابتعدى عن كل من ينتهج هذا السلوك .. 
- لو اردتى الدخول للسوق بنفسك فيجب عليكى التعلم والتمرس لوقت كافى للمتاجره باموالك ولا انصحك بمدراء الحسابات تماما اللذين يتصلون على العملاء ليمنوهم بالارباح المضمونه ..    تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## ahmed175

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا شخص مبتدأ بالفوركس 
اريد موقع جيد مجاني  لتعليم الفوركس من البداية

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا شخص مبتدأ بالفوركس 
> اريد موقع جيد مجاني  لتعليم الفوركس من البداية

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مرحبا اخى احمد .. 
انت بالفعل داخل موقع تعليمى ويمكنك مراجعه الروابط التاليه :  مدرسة الفوركس   * مثبــت: المتيـم : من هنا البدايه .. فهرس الموضوعات التى تهم اخواننا المبتدئين ...*  
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## ahmed175

جزاك الله خيرا 
كنت أريد ان أسأل عن موقع etoro هل هو موقع موثوق أم لا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> كنت أريد ان أسأل عن موقع etoro هل هو موقع موثوق أم لا

 الكثير يحذر منه لكن ليس لى تجربه شخصيه معه ..

----------


## ahmed175

طيب هل يوجد موقع يدعم النسخ مثل etoro ؟

----------


## lachheb

اخواني المتداولين العرب لدي استفسار حول الدونشين شانل، ان كان ممكن اريد من ذوي الخبرة الرد على استفساري...شاهدة فيديو علي اليوتيوب حول استراتجيات الاختراق و الانعكاس، من بين هاته الاستراتجيات استراتجية ''البولينجر بانذ'' مرفوقة مع مؤشر الدونشين شانل الذي هو فيصل الموضوع، هاته الاستراتجية تقول..يجب تحديد الترند اولا على الفريم اليومي بواسطة البولنجر باند اعدادات 2 ، 20 و1 ، 20 و ثم بعد ذلك نقوم باضافة مؤشر الدونشين شانل على فريم الساعة و نقاط الذخول تكون كتالي ''عندما تغلق الشمعة اسفل الخط السفلي لقناة الدونشين نذخل الصفقة بالبيع اذ كـــــــان الترند هابط ، و عندما تغلق الشمعة اعلى الخط العلوي لقناة الدونشين نذخل الصفقة شراء'' كل هذا الكلام في الفيديو لكن المشكلة في التطبيق. عندما بدات اطبق على الشارت حددت الترند في الاول، لكن عندما اضفت مؤشر الدونشين لم ارى اي اغلاق لاي شمعة اسفل او اعلى خطوط الدونشين اطلاقا حيت انني قمت بفحص السعر لمذة ثلاث سنين قبل 2015 .....لهذا اخواني اترقب منكم التفسير     ((و شكرا))

----------


## alfaheed

ارجو من جرب او عنده معرفه
هل هاذا الشركة جيدة  
ayaforex
BGO GROUP
من سمع او تعامل معهم

----------


## wing0088

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بعد عدة تجارب بحسابات ديمو وأيضا حقيقية بمبالغ بسيطة لا تتجاوز ال300 دولار قررت الدخول الفعلي بمبلغ لايقل عن 2000 دولار هل لديكم اسماء شركات محترمة سواء من ناحية السحب والتعامل حيث سبق لي وأن رأيت شركة قامت بفتح عمليات على حساب صديق لي بشكل عكسي وبتاريخ سابق لأنه تقدم بطلب سحب جزء من رصيده  
أنا من السعودية  
تحياتي

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> بعد عدة تجارب بحسابات ديمو وأيضا حقيقية بمبالغ بسيطة لا تتجاوز ال300 دولار قررت الدخول الفعلي بمبلغ لايقل عن 2000 دولار هل لديكم اسماء شركات محترمة سواء من ناحية السحب والتعامل حيث سبق لي وأن رأيت شركة قامت بفتح عمليات على حساب صديق لي بشكل عكسي وبتاريخ سابق لأنه تقدم بطلب سحب جزء من رصيده  
> أنا من السعودية  
> تحياتي

  عليكم السلام اخي الكريم
شخصيا انصحك بأى شركة تحت المتداول العربي 
لان عندما يكون هناك وكيل عربي كبير فبيكون له الف حساب عند الشركة لو العميل طلب حاجة
ثانيا بيكون اضمنلك خاصة ان المتداول العربي له فرع بالسعودية.. وتقدر تستفاد بخدماته لعملائه
انا شخصيا حسابي لدي المتداول بشركة اف اكس سول منذ سنتين ولم اجد مشاكل حتى الان معي الحمد لله 
بالتوفيق لك
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Mo3Ty

> ارجو من جرب او عنده معرفه
> هل هاذا الشركة جيدة  
> ayaforex
> BGO GROUP
> من سمع او تعامل معهم

 اخي الكريم هذه الشركات غير جيدة وغير معروفة
فانصحك بالابتعاد عنها وخليك فى الشركات المضمونة افضل  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## محمد الجمل

السلام عليكم أيهما أفضل fxdd. Fxcm. Fxsol. Alpari وشكرا جداً لحضراتكم

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم أيهما أفضل fxdd. Fxcm. Fxsol. Alpari وشكرا جداً لحضراتكم

 عليكم السلام يامحمد
والله هى اولا  بتختلف من شخص لشخص حسب متطلباتك ومزايا الشركة
الباري طبعا الان برة السباق بعد ازمة الفرنك الشهيرة
الان سول اشترتها جين كابيتال فاصبحت اقوى
cm ممتازة
fxdd الفترة الاخيرة البعض بيشتكي منها
فشخصيا انصحك الان بسول بعد الاستحواذ من جين كابيتال.. او ايضا wwm خاصة لانها توفر كارت تقدر تسحب منه بسهولة من اى مكان خاصة بعد مشاكل البنوك مع المصريين
وسول و wwm وcm تحت رعاية المتداول العربي فنصيحة افتح من خلالهم افضلك بكتير خاصة مع خدمة عملائهم والمزايا الى بيدوها لصاحب الحساب
وبالتوفيق لك

----------


## Fady Fahym

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكته
كنت عايز افتح حساب فى بنك وللاسف البنوك لما بتسمع انى هتعامل فى تحويلات الفوركس بترفض 
الى يقولى لسه قدامك 3 شهور لما تبدأ تحول
والى يقولى لازم تجيب ورقة من الشركة انك عميل عنهم ؟
ارجوكم حد يفدنى فى الموضوع ده لانى لسه مبتدا

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكته
> كنت عايز افتح حساب فى بنك وللاسف البنوك لما بتسمع انى هتعامل فى تحويلات الفوركس بترفض 
> الى يقولى لسه قدامك 3 شهور لما تبدأ تحول
> والى يقولى لازم تجيب ورقة من الشركة انك عميل عنهم ؟
> ارجوكم حد يفدنى فى الموضوع ده لانى لسه مبتدا

 عليكم السلام
اهلا اخي فهد
فعلا الان مشكلة فى مصر نظام التحويلات ده
اسهل بنوك الان فى التعامل مع الفوركس وفتح الحسابات هو حسب بنك العربي الافريقي وبنك القاهرة
وبعدها بتحول للشركة عادي
ثانيا والاهم خليك فى شركة بتدي كارت تقدرتسحب منه من اى ماكينة بعد كدة
مثل شركة wwm وحتلاقي المتداول العربي وكيل لها ايضا فانصحك بشدة بها خاصة عشان الكارد حيريحك من وجع الدماغ 
وشوف كدة وقوليي وصلت لايه وانا معاك فى اى استفسار تاني.. لان في خطوة تانية لو ده منفعتش وهى حتبقا عبر البنوك الالكترونية

----------


## Fady Fahym

> عليكم السلام
> اهلا اخي فهد
> فعلا الان مشكلة فى مصر نظام التحويلات ده
> اسهل بنوك الان فى التعامل مع الفوركس وفتح الحسابات هو حسب بنك العربي الافريقي وبنك القاهرة
> وبعدها بتحول للشركة عادي
> ثانيا والاهم خليك فى شركة بتدي كارت تقدرتسحب منه من اى ماكينة بعد كدة
> مثل شركة wwm وحتلاقي المتداول العربي وكيل لها ايضا فانصحك بشدة بها خاصة عشان الكارد حيريحك من وجع الدماغ 
> وشوف كدة وقوليي وصلت لايه وانا معاك فى اى استفسار تاني.. لان في خطوة تانية لو ده منفعتش وهى حتبقا عبر البنوك الالكترونية

 استاذ معطى انا ليا الشرف انك ترد عليا كان نفسى اتواصل معاك من زمان
للاسف يا استاذ انا لسه جاى انهارده من البنك العربى الافريقى وجيت افتح حساب
ناس محترمة اوى لما اتكلمت معاه عن تفصيل الحساب كان كويس جدا بس بمجرد ما اتكلمت عن التحويلات وعرف انى هكون فى الفوركس لقيتو بيحط العقبات اللى قولتها فوق دى 
هل ينفع افتح الحساب ومقولش انى فى تحويلات ولى حاجة وبعد كده احول براحتى ؟
ولتوضيح انا اسمى فادى مش فهد بس اى حاجة من حضرتك حلوة  :Regular Smile: 
شكرا مرة تانية

----------


## Fady Fahym

فى حاجة كمان عايز استفسر عنها يا استاذ معطى
هو لازم يكون معايه فيزا انترنت مش فيزا عادية ؟
وهو لازم يكون حسابى بالدولار ؟
معلش انا اسألتى كتير بس عايز افهم 
تحياتى لحضرتك

----------


## Mo3Ty

> فى حاجة كمان عايز استفسر عنها يا استاذ معطى
> هو لازم يكون معايه فيزا انترنت مش فيزا عادية ؟
> وهو لازم يكون حسابى بالدولار ؟
> معلش انا اسألتى كتير بس عايز افهم 
> تحياتى لحضرتك

 طبعا اسأل عادي يافادي وربنا يوفقك باذن الله
ايوة لازم حساب بالدولار..
وبالنسبة للفيزا الاتنين شغالين معاك عادي العادية والانترنت.. وخلى بالك بس ان مشأى فيزا انترنت دلوقتي كمان بتحول للفوركس فى بعضهم اخد بلوك زى كريدي اجريكول ..بس العربي الافريقي وبنك القاهرة الاغلبية بالفعل بيشكروا فيهم في  التعامل مع سوق الفوركس
وانصحك ايضا بقراءة هذا الموضوع لمعرفة خبرة المتاجرين في نفس استفسارك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t220135.html

----------


## Mo3Ty

> استاذ معطى انا ليا الشرف انك ترد عليا كان نفسى اتواصل معاك من زمان
> للاسف يا استاذ انا لسه جاى انهارده من البنك العربى الافريقى وجيت افتح حساب
> ناس محترمة اوى لما اتكلمت معاه عن تفصيل الحساب كان كويس جدا بس بمجرد ما اتكلمت عن التحويلات وعرف انى هكون فى الفوركس لقيتو بيحط العقبات اللى قولتها فوق دى 
> هل ينفع افتح الحساب ومقولش انى فى تحويلات ولى حاجة وبعد كده احول براحتى ؟
> ولتوضيح انا اسمى فادى مش فهد بس اى حاجة من حضرتك حلوة 
> شكرا مرة تانية

  يافادي ماهو انت شئ طبيعي لو قولت لاى بنك ان التحويلات للفوركس اكيد طبعا حيقولك لأ وحيحطلك العقبات 
متقولش ياباشا انها للفوركس والامور باذن الله حتمشي عادي

----------


## Fady Fahym

> طبعا اسأل عادي يافادي وربنا يوفقك باذن الله
> ايوة لازم حساب بالدولار..
> وبالنسبة للفيزا الاتنين شغالين معاك عادي العادية والانترنت.. وخلى بالك بس ان مشأى فيزا انترنت دلوقتي كمان بتحول للفوركس فى بعضهم اخد بلوك زى كريدي اجريكول ..بس العربي الافريقي وبنك القاهرة الاغلبية بالفعل بيشكروا فيهم في  التعامل مع سوق الفوركس
> وانصحك ايضا بقراءة هذا الموضوع لمعرفة خبرة المتاجرين في نفس استفسارك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t220135.html

  

> يافادي ماهو انت شئ طبيعي لو قولت لاى بنك ان التحويلات للفوركس اكيد طبعا حيقولك لأ وحيحطلك العقبات 
> متقولش ياباشا انها للفوركس والامور باذن الله حتمشي عادي

 ستاذ معطى انا يقالى سنه بتعلم الفوركس بس حاسس دلوقتى انى ابتديت اتعقد والله 
معلش انا هتعبك معايا شويه وحاول ترديلى على الاسئلة دى 
لما سئلت عن حساب الدولار فى اعضاء قلتلى عادى مش مهم بالدولار وفى قلولى لازم بالدولار فا عايز اعرف اعمل ايه ؟
فى ناس شكرت اوووى فى البنك الاهلى على منتديات تانية وكمان فى اخر مشاركة من الموضوع اللى حضرتك بعتهولى بس انا بردو مش فاهم حاجة
بعد اذن حضرتك عايزك ترشحلى بنك او تقولى على البنك اللى حضرتك بتتعامل معاه ؟؟ 
انا اسف والله علشان بتعبك معاياه بس انا عايز افهم 
شكراا

----------


## Mo3Ty

> ستاذ معطى انا يقالى سنه بتعلم الفوركس بس حاسس دلوقتى انى ابتديت اتعقد والله 
> معلش انا هتعبك معايا شويه وحاول ترديلى على الاسئلة دى 
> لما سئلت عن حساب الدولار فى اعضاء قلتلى عادى مش مهم بالدولار وفى قلولى لازم بالدولار فا عايز اعرف اعمل ايه ؟
> فى ناس شكرت اوووى فى البنك الاهلى على منتديات تانية وكمان فى اخر مشاركة من الموضوع اللى حضرتك بعتهولى بس انا بردو مش فاهم حاجة
> بعد اذن حضرتك عايزك ترشحلى بنك او تقولى على البنك اللى حضرتك بتتعامل معاه ؟؟ 
> انا اسف والله علشان بتعبك معاياه بس انا عايز افهم 
> شكراا

  مفيش تعب ولا حاجة يافادي انا معاك
فعلا قصة البنوك ده مشكلة دلوقتي وحتلاقي فعلا حد بيشكر واخر بيذم في نفس البنك
ليه بقا لان الموضوع فيه لغط كتير فتلاقي البنك الواحد الفروع المختلفة واحد بيمشيلك امورك والتاني لأ
بص ياسيدي انا حقولك على حاجة تريح دماغك بيها 
دلوقتي مدام انت وصلت انك بتعرف تكسب من الفوركس
فأدخل مسابقة واكسبها وكدة تبقا فتحت حساب ومشبفلوسك كمان
وبعد كدة السحب خليه على البنوك الالكترونية زى نيتلر او سكريل لو الشركة بتدعمها وتريح دماغك وده الاغلبية بيعمل كدة دلوقتي
ولو مفيش فى الشركة بنوك الكترونية.. 
يبقا ريح دماغك البنك دلوقتي الى كلوا بيشكر فيه من ناحية التعامل فى الفوركس ومشحتلاقي حد اشتكى منه هو بنك القاهرة
اما البنك الاهلى الاغلبية فعلا بيشتكى منه وبيطلب منك ورق واثباتات 
واى استفسارات تانية انا معاك يافادي

----------


## المفكر

السلام عليكم 
سؤال بسيط يا اخوان عندي لبس اتمنى الاجابة عليه حسب المطلوب
 ما المقصود باللوت والعقد ابي الفرق بينهم
هل اللوت هو قيمة النقطة فمثلا لو شريت  الدولار ين ووضعت   قيمة النقطة   0.02   هذا يعني أن سعر النقطة  20 سنت وهكذا 
طيب اش العقد هل هو الرصيد مثلا 
اللي اعرفه اني اتداول بالسنتات او بالدولار حسب قوة الرصيد فمثلا  رصيدي الان تقريبا 1000 $ انا اشتري النقطة باربعين سنت فقط للحماية لاني رصيدي لا يسمح
فأين اللوت واين العقد من هذا الرصيد

----------


## Fady Fahym

> مفيش تعب ولا حاجة يافادي انا معاك
> فعلا قصة البنوك ده مشكلة دلوقتي وحتلاقي فعلا حد بيشكر واخر بيذم في نفس البنك
> ليه بقا لان الموضوع فيه لغط كتير فتلاقي البنك الواحد الفروع المختلفة واحد بيمشيلك امورك والتاني لأ
> بص ياسيدي انا حقولك على حاجة تريح دماغك بيها 
> دلوقتي مدام انت وصلت انك بتعرف تكسب من الفوركس
> فأدخل مسابقة واكسبها وكدة تبقا فتحت حساب ومشبفلوسك كمان
> وبعد كدة السحب خليه على البنوك الالكترونية زى نيتلر او سكريل لو الشركة بتدعمها وتريح دماغك وده الاغلبية بيعمل كدة دلوقتي
> ولو مفيش فى الشركة بنوك الكترونية.. 
> يبقا ريح دماغك البنك دلوقتي الى كلوا بيشكر فيه من ناحية التعامل فى الفوركس ومشحتلاقي حد اشتكى منه هو بنك القاهرة
> ...

 ربنا يجزيك خير والله يا استاذ معطى على اللى حضرتك بتعمله
خلاص يبقى نتوكل على الله فى بنك القاهرة 
بس ممكن ترشحلى فرع يسهل امورى زى ما حضرتك بتقول كده ؟؟؟
واخيرا انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى والله

----------


## محمد هشام

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤال بسيط يا اخوان عندي لبس اتمنى الاجابة عليه حسب المطلوب
>  ما المقصود باللوت والعقد ابي الفرق بينهم
> هل اللوت هو قيمة النقطة فمثلا لو شريت  الدولار ين ووضعت   قيمة النقطة   0.02   هذا يعني أن سعر النقطة  20 سنت وهكذا 
> طيب اش العقد هل هو الرصيد مثلا 
> اللي اعرفه اني اتداول بالسنتات او بالدولار حسب قوة الرصيد فمثلا  رصيدي الان تقريبا 1000 $ انا اشتري النقطة باربعين سنت فقط للحماية لاني رصيدي لا يسمح
> فأين اللوت واين العقد من هذا الرصيد

 لايوجد فرق بينهم لأن العقد هو اللوت (LOT)، وتختلف قيمة النقطة على حسب هل انت داخل عقد قياسي أو مصغر أو ميكرو

----------


## المفكر

> لايوجد فرق بينهم لأن العقد هو اللوت (LOT)، وتختلف قيمة النقطة على حسب هل انت داخل عقد قياسي أو مصغر أو ميكرو

 يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم 
يا ليت تشرح لنا ما كتبت بايجاز وتبسيط قدر الامكان  
واتمنى مشاركة الاخوة ايضا

----------


## Mo3Ty

> يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم 
> يا ليت تشرح لنا ما كتبت بايجاز وتبسيط قدر الامكان  
> واتمنى مشاركة الاخوة ايضا

 اهلا بك اخي الكريم  المفكر
بالظبط كما تفضل اخي العزيز محمد هشام فلا يوجد فرق في الكلمة 
والاختلاف فقط يأتي هل العقد اول اللوت قياسي او ميني او ميكرو
قياسي يعني ان النقطة التي يتحركها السعر = 10 دولار
ميني يعني النقطة التي  يتحركها السعر = 1 دولار
ميكرو يعني النقطة التي يتحركها السعر =10 سنت 
ايضا انصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع ستجد به كل ما تريد باذن الله وشرح وافي لكل امور الفوركس
واى استفسارات اخرى نحن معك https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/knowledge-base
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## scorpion

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة المنصات لا تعمل عندي دايما يطلع لي invalid account حتى مع الحساب الديمو الجديد
جربت ألتريد و wwm كانت شغالة بس صار لي فترة طويلة تركت الفوركس مش عارف المشكلة بالضبط
هل السبب وجودي في امريكا المنصات لا تعمل؟ كانت شغالة قبل في امريكا عادي

----------


## alosss

صباح الخير ع الجميع
سؤالي ماهو الهيكن اشي وما الفرق بينه وبين الشموع اليابانية وكيف احصل على هذا المؤشر .... وشكرا لكم

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكلة المنصات لا تعمل عندي دايما يطلع لي invalid account حتى مع الحساب الديمو الجديد
> جربت ألتريد و wwm كانت شغالة بس صار لي فترة طويلة تركت الفوركس مش عارف المشكلة بالضبط
> هل السبب وجودي في امريكا المنصات لا تعمل؟ كانت شغالة قبل في امريكا عادي

 عليكم السلام 
اخي سكوربيون.. .. طيب جرب كدة منصة لشركة ليها مقر بأمريكا .. واسأل دعم الفني للشركة
مع العلم حصلت معايا المشكلة ده من قبل .. ولما سالت الدعم بلغني ان يمكن عشان مركب كذا ميتا تريدر على الجهاز
وبالفعل مع حذفهم كلهم ثم تركيبه مرة اخرى اشتغل عادي فجرب ايضا هذه الخطوة

----------


## Mo3Ty

> صباح الخير ع الجميع
> سؤالي ماهو الهيكن اشي وما الفرق بينه وبين الشموع اليابانية وكيف احصل على هذا المؤشر .... وشكرا لكم

  مؤشر الهيكن اشى هو مؤشر لتحليل الفني وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من الشموع مثل الشموع اليابانية و يعرف كذلك بشمعة المتوسط  لانه خلاف الشموع اليابانية يقوم مؤشر الهيكن اشى باحتساب كل شمعة في المؤشر باستخدام معلومات من الشمعة السابقة لها ولتوضيح أكثر : 1.سعر الإغلاق: سعر الإغلاق الشمعة هي عبارة عن متوسط لسعر الافتتاح و أعلى سعر و أدنى سعر. 2.سعر الافتتاح: سعر الافتتاح الشمعة هي عبارة عن متوسط سعر الافتتاح و الإغلاق للشمعة السابقة لها. 3.أعلى سعر: أعلى سعر لشمعة يأخذ من أعلى سعر أو سعر الافتتاح أو سعر الإغلاق أي أعلى سعر فيهم. 4.أدنى سعر: أدنى سعر لشمعة يأخذ من أعلى سعر أو سعر الافتتاح أو سعر الإغلاق أي أدنى سعر فيهم. وللتداول بمؤشر الهيجن اشى نستخدمه على الفريمات الطويلة مثل اليومي و الاربع ساعات وذلك لصدق الاشارة  وطريقة دخول الصفقات تكون كالتالي: *الدخــول شراء : عندما يعطي مؤشر الهيكن اشي لونه الأزرق والدخول بعد تكوين شمعة زرقاء تانية  الدخول بيع : عندما يعطي مؤشر الهيكن اشي لونه الأحمر الدخول بعد تكوين شمعة حمراء تانية  
:::::::::::::::
وارفقت لك كذا مؤشر للهيكن اشي للاستفادة
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## alosss

> مؤشر الهيكن اشى هو مؤشر لتحليل الفني وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من الشموع مثل الشموع اليابانية و يعرف كذلك بشمعة المتوسط  لانه خلاف الشموع اليابانية يقوم مؤشر الهيكن اشى باحتساب كل شمعة في المؤشر باستخدام معلومات من الشمعة السابقة لها ولتوضيح أكثر : 1.سعر الإغلاق: سعر الإغلاق الشمعة هي عبارة عن متوسط لسعر الافتتاح و أعلى سعر و أدنى سعر. 2.سعر الافتتاح: سعر الافتتاح الشمعة هي عبارة عن متوسط سعر الافتتاح و الإغلاق للشمعة السابقة لها. 3.أعلى سعر: أعلى سعر لشمعة يأخذ من أعلى سعر أو سعر الافتتاح أو سعر الإغلاق أي أعلى سعر فيهم. 4.أدنى سعر: أدنى سعر لشمعة يأخذ من أعلى سعر أو سعر الافتتاح أو سعر الإغلاق أي أدنى سعر فيهم. وللتداول بمؤشر الهيجن اشى نستخدمه على الفريمات الطويلة مثل اليومي و الاربع ساعات وذلك لصدق الاشارة  وطريقة دخول الصفقات تكون كالتالي: *الدخــول شراء : عندما يعطي مؤشر الهيكن اشي لونه الأزرق والدخول بعد تكوين شمعة زرقاء تانية  الدخول بيع : عندما يعطي مؤشر الهيكن اشي لونه الأحمر الدخول بعد تكوين شمعة حمراء تانية  
> :::::::::::::::
> وارفقت لك كذا مؤشر للهيكن اشي للاستفادة
> تقبل تحياتي

 شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات وعلى هذا المؤشر الرائع

----------


## ass1

السلام عليكم  
ياخوان كيف احدد مثلا المبلغ الي ابي اخاطر فيه ؟؟  
يعني اخاطر ب 300 دولار فقط من حساب 8 الاف دولار  
ممكن شرح لطريقه تحديد مبلغ المجازفه لكي تحقيق الارباح ؟؟  
وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> ياخوان كيف احدد مثلا المبلغ الي ابي اخاطر فيه ؟؟  
> يعني اخاطر ب 300 دولار فقط من حساب 8 الاف دولار  
> ممكن شرح لطريقه تحديد مبلغ المجازفه لكي تحقيق الارباح ؟؟  
> وشكرا

    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
مرحبا اخى الفاضل ..  
- مبدئيا اخى لتكن المخاطره لديك 1 % لكل صفقه على سبيل التدريب والممارسه وبالتالى فان المبلغ المذكور 8000 دولار اذن مخاطرتك فى كل صفقه ستكون 80 دولار لكل صفقه  .. 
- هذه موضوعات وشروحات عن الاداره الماليه او ادارة راس المال ستفيدك باذن الله :    *خلاصه القول فى ادارة رأس المال*    تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## ass1

شكرا لك  
واذا فيه موضوعات زياده عن اداره المخاطر ارجو وضعها

----------


## ass1

اريد شرح للاداة الفويبناتشي

----------


## محمد هشام

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 
يمكنك قراءة الجزء الخاص بـ كيفية المتاجرة باستخدام متسلسلة فيبوناتشي في مدرسة الفوركس

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اريد شرح للاداة الفويبناتشي

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
مرحبا اخى الفاضل ..  يفيدك الاتى باذن الله ..     *المتيـم : محاضرة " الفيبوناتشى وطريقك للربح معه باذن الله "  .. د / أحمد سميــــــــر        *    تطبيق نظرية فيبوناتشي  Fibnacci trading كتاب ‏  *(((( تعرف على Fibonacci Expansion Levels  ببساطة ))))        *    *خطوط الفيبوناتشي: فكرتها وطريقة رسمها باختصار        *        
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## أبو خليل

بصراحة مش عارف ماهية البنوك الاليكترونية ؟ 
وهل هي موثوقة وما افضلها ؟ 
وما هي الية عملها يعني بعد تسجيلي كيف بدي اودع في حسابي اللي عندهم ؟ 
وكيف بدي احول منه لشركة فوركس واستقبل عند السحب من شركتي اللي بعامل معها في الفوركس ؟ 
لانه اريد ان تعامل بالبنوك الاليكترونية للسحب والايداع في الفوركس فقط ؟ 
فارجو انه تتحملوني على ما سبق لاني مش فاهم شيء من هالشغلة الجديدة واللي كثير بحكي انها افضل من التحويل البنكي واسرع للسحب والايداع من والى شركات الفوركس وشكرااااااا مقدمااااا

----------


## Mo3Ty

> بصراحة مش عارف ماهية البنوك الاليكترونية ؟ 
> وهل هي موثوقة وما افضلها ؟ 
> وما هي الية عملها يعني بعد تسجيلي كيف بدي اودع في حسابي اللي عندهم ؟ 
> وكيف بدي احول منه لشركة فوركس واستقبل عند السحب من شركتي اللي بعامل معها في الفوركس ؟ 
> لانه اريد ان تعامل بالبنوك الاليكترونية للسحب والايداع في الفوركس فقط ؟ 
> فارجو انه تتحملوني على ما سبق لاني مش فاهم شيء من هالشغلة الجديدة واللي كثير بحكي انها افضل من التحويل البنكي واسرع للسحب والايداع من والى شركات الفوركس وشكرااااااا مقدمااااا

  اهلا اهلا ابو خليل
اشهر بنكين الكتورني الان تتعامل معهم معظم شركات الفوركس هم سكريل ونيتلر وهذه روابطهم https://www.skrill.com/en/home/ http://www.neteller.com/
طريقة التسجيل فيهم سهلة بتضغط انت بس على كلمة sign up
وبعدها بتمشي مع خطواتهم واحدة واحدة ثم بيكون عندك حساب بنكي التكروني
بتربطه بحسابك البنكي فى بلدك.. وبتحول عادي من حسابك البنكي للحساب اللكتروني ثم لشركات الفوركس والعكس عند الاستلام
او الى اغلبية يقومون به الان  هو ان هناك اشخاص اسمهم وسطاء الكتروين هؤلاء بتتعامل معهم بدل البنك فى السحب والايداع 
اتمنى تكون المعلومة وصلتك
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أبو خليل

> اهلا اهلا ابو خليل
> اشهر بنكين الكتورني الان تتعامل معهم معظم شركات الفوركس هم سكريل ونيتلر وهذه روابطهم https://www.skrill.com/en/home/ http://www.neteller.com/
> طريقة التسجيل فيهم سهلة بتضغط انت بس على كلمة sign up
> وبعدها بتمشي مع خطواتهم واحدة واحدة ثم بيكون عندك حساب بنكي التكروني
> بتربطه بحسابك البنكي فى بلدك.. وبتحول عادي من حسابك البنكي للحساب اللكتروني ثم لشركات الفوركس والعكس عند الاستلام
> او الى اغلبية يقومون به الان  هو ان هناك اشخاص اسمهم وسطاء الكتروين هؤلاء بتتعامل معهم بدل البنك فى السحب والايداع 
> اتمنى تكون المعلومة وصلتك
> تقبل تحياتي

 اولا شكرا على الرد اخوي معطي 
وثانيا فتحت حساب مع نيتيلر واعكوني رقم حساب ورقم سري اللي كتبته اثناء التسجيل وبعثوها على ايميلي  
ولكن كيف بيتم الربط كما قلت مع بنكي هنا في الاردن ؟ 
وكيف بيتم الشحن اي انه اضع فيه مال في حسابي عندهم ؟ 
وكيف بدي اسحب منه من شركة الفوركس اللي بتعامل معها ؟ 
والاهم هل بكون ذلك بعملات اقل من التحويل البنكي العادي ؟ 
وكم المدة لما بدي احول من نيتلر الى حسابي في شركة الفوركس ؟ 
ولما بدي اسحب كم المدة لوصول مبلغ السحب من شركة الفوركس لحسابي في نيتلر ؟ 
واسف على غلبتك معي فارجو التوضيح لما سبق واذا يوجد معلومات اخرى انك تقولي لي يا غااااالي لاني غشيم وجيد على هالشغلة .. 
وشكراااااااا

----------


## Mo3Ty

> اولا شكرا على الرد اخوي معطي 
> وثانيا فتحت حساب مع نيتيلر واعكوني رقم حساب ورقم سري اللي كتبته اثناء التسجيل وبعثوها على ايميلي  
> ولكن كيف بيتم الربط كما قلت مع بنكي هنا في الاردن ؟ 
> وكيف بيتم الشحن اي انه اضع فيه مال في حسابي عندهم ؟ 
> وكيف بدي اسحب منه من شركة الفوركس اللي بتعامل معها ؟ 
> والاهم هل بكون ذلك بعملات اقل من التحويل البنكي العادي ؟ 
> وكم المدة لما بدي احول من نيتلر الى حسابي في شركة الفوركس ؟ 
> ولما بدي اسحب كم المدة لوصول مبلغ السحب من شركة الفوركس لحسابي في نيتلر ؟ 
> واسف على غلبتك معي فارجو التوضيح لما سبق واذا يوجد معلومات اخرى انك تقولي لي يا غااااالي لاني غشيم وجيد على هالشغلة .. 
> وشكراااااااا

  اخي انت لما تيجي تحول بس لنيتلر تقدر من حسابك البنك لحسابك تحول عادي والعكس.. بس كما نصحتك اسهلك تتعامل مع وسطاء اشخاص ابحث عنهم فى جوجل او اسأل احد تعرفه يكون ثقة
للاسف لا اعرف الامور كيف فى الاردن خاصة بالتحويل كما مصر .. لذلك بقية التفاصيل صعب اشرحها لحضرتك
بالنسبة للتحويل لشركات الفوركس ستجد بعض الشركات مثل WWM التي يرعاها المتداول تسمح بنيلتر
عندما تفتح حساب عندهم تيجي عند خطوة التحويل وتختار نوع التحويل نيتلر .. وتحط رقم حساب نيلتر الى حيبعتلهولك والبيانات المطلوب وحتلاقي المبلغ اتحول من نيلتر للشركة
.. والعكس عند السحب من شركة تداول.. ويمكنك التأكد من خدمة العملاء فى المتداول العربي اكثر عن وقت التحويل والمصاريف اخي الكريم بهذه الخطوة
بالتوفيق

----------


## Brahimforex

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن مساعدة في صفقة خاسرة اليورو ين قمت بالبيع من 133.44 والسعر الان 134.60 ممكن مساعدة في الخروج من هذه الصفقة تحياتي لكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن مساعدة في صفقة خاسرة اليورو ين قمت بالبيع من 133.44 والسعر الان 134.60 ممكن مساعدة في الخروج من هذه الصفقة تحياتي لكم

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مرحبا اخى .. 
اين الستوب الخاص بصفقتك وما هو هدفك ؟

----------


## Brahimforex

كنت داخل بيع من 133.44 والستوب 135.40 على اساس نمودج الراس والكتفين المتشكل على الاربع ساعات لكنه صعد قبل ان يكمل مستهدف

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> كنت داخل بيع من 133.44 والستوب 135.40 على اساس نمودج الراس والكتفين المتشكل على الاربع ساعات لكنه صعد قبل ان يكمل مستهدف

  طالما ان الستوب موجود والهدف محدد لديك فلا مشكله اخى سواء فى ضرب الستوب او تحقيق الهدف وعموما فرايى وكذلك بعض الاخوه المشاركين عن اليورو ين تجده فى الورشه التعليميه :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120619.html

----------


## Brahimforex

> طالما ان الستوب موجود والهدف محدد لديك فلا مشكله اخى سواء فى ضرب الستوب او تحقيق الهدف وعموما فرايى وكذلك بعض الاخوه المشاركين عن اليورو ين تجده فى الورشه التعليميه :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120619.html

 تحياتي لك اخي الكريم وشكرا على المساعدة :Eh S(7):

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> تحياتي لك اخي الكريم وشكرا على المساعدة

 فى خدمتك اخى الحبيب ..

----------


## why_dol

اخواني الأعزاء لقد قررت العودة مرة اخرى الى هذا السوق ولكن هذه المرة بإدارة جيدة لرأس المال
فكل مرة كان الطمع يدفعني للخسارة
سؤالي بعد الانقطاع
ما الفرق بين metatrader4 و metatrader5
والتحديث الذي رأيته بزيادة خانة عشرية جديدة هل هذه الخانة التي تتحرك بسرعة كبيرة هي التي تحسب النقاط ام التي قبلهاا
اتمنى ان تكونو تفهمتو سؤالي وشكرا لكم

----------


## moh.gahmy

> اخواني الأعزاء لقد قررت العودة مرة اخرى الى هذا السوق ولكن هذه المرة بإدارة جيدة لرأس المال
> فكل مرة كان الطمع يدفعني للخسارة
> سؤالي بعد الانقطاع
> ما الفرق بين metatrader4 و metatrader5
> والتحديث الذي رأيته بزيادة خانة عشرية جديدة هل هذه الخانة التي تتحرك بسرعة كبيرة هي التي تحسب النقاط ام التي قبلهاا
> اتمنى ان تكونو تفهمتو سؤالي وشكرا لكم

 الرقم الخامس بعد العلامه العشرية هو جزء من النقطة
بيتم حساب البيب من خلال الرقم الرابع بعد العلامة العشرية في اغلب الازواج عدا ازواج الين بيتم حسابها من خلال الرقم الثاني بعد العلامة العشرية . 
الميتاتريدر 5 هو تحديث للميتا 4 ولكن الاكسبيرتات والمؤشرات المبرجمة علي ميتا 4 لا تعمل عليه
لا يوجدفرق واضح بين الاتنين من خلال خبرتي في تجربتهم.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخواني الأعزاء لقد قررت العودة مرة اخرى الى هذا السوق ولكن هذه المرة بإدارة جيدة لرأس المال
> فكل مرة كان الطمع يدفعني للخسارة
> سؤالي بعد الانقطاع
> ما الفرق بين metatrader4 و metatrader5
> والتحديث الذي رأيته بزيادة خانة عشرية جديدة هل هذه الخانة التي تتحرك بسرعة كبيرة هي التي تحسب النقاط ام التي قبلهاا
> اتمنى ان تكونو تفهمتو سؤالي وشكرا لكم

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
مرحبا اخى .. 
 اضافة لما تفضل به اخى محمد يمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط ايضا :  *شرح أهم التحديثات الجديده للميتاتريدر 4 - MT4* تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## ass1

اما بعد ياريت حد من اصحاب الخبرات يشرح ليا ازي اقدر احسب الحجم المناسب للصفقة الوحده وازي اعارف 
 اقصي حد للصفقة ممكن افتحه بحيث اكون في الامان وبعيد عن المارجن كول وتصفير الحساب و في ذات نفس الحظة قادر احسب العملية دي واحدد اهدافي 
 واخد قرار بناء علي العملية الحسابية

----------


## Mo3Ty

> اما بعد ياريت حد من اصحاب الخبرات يشرح ليا ازي اقدر احسب الحجم المناسب للصفقة الوحده وازي اعارف 
>  اقصي حد للصفقة ممكن افتحه بحيث اكون في الامان وبعيد عن المارجن كول وتصفير الحساب و في ذات نفس الحظة قادر احسب العملية دي واحدد اهدافي 
>  واخد قرار بناء علي العملية الحسابية

 اتفضل اخي الكريم ستجد هنا حاسبة للمخاطرة  https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar...isk-calculator
وهنا للهامش https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar...gin-calculator

----------


## moh.gahmy

> اما بعد ياريت حد من اصحاب الخبرات يشرح ليا ازي اقدر احسب الحجم المناسب للصفقة الوحده وازي اعارف 
>  اقصي حد للصفقة ممكن افتحه بحيث اكون في الامان وبعيد عن المارجن كول وتصفير الحساب و في ذات نفس الحظة قادر احسب العملية دي واحدد اهدافي 
>  واخد قرار بناء علي العملية الحسابية

 قبل اي شئ لابد اخذ الخبرة علي حساب ديمو قبل العمل الحقيقي في السوق
وما تقوم بالاستفسار عنه هي ادارة رأس المال الجيدة لحسابك وهذه تختلف من شخص لشخص ولا يمكن الاتفاق علي معيار واحد لتحديد حجم الصفقة المناسبة ولكن انصحك بالاول ان تدخل بصفقات صغيرة جدا لحسابك حتي تتمرس علي السوق

----------


## why_dol

شكرا جزيلا اخي احمد و اخي محمد على الرد والاهتمام

----------


## why_dol

سؤال اخر هل يوجد منصات تعمل بالاربع ارقام العشرية وليس الخمسة اظن انها اسهل في التحليل
وهل الرقم العشري الذي يعتبر جزء من النقطة يدخل ضمن الارباح والخسائر ام الرقم العشري الرابع فقط

----------


## Gann

السلام عليكم كان فيه هنا اوبشن فى لمنتدى انى ارتب المواضيع على حسب ( عدد النجوم ) او عدد المشاهدات 
راح فين الابشن ده ؟

----------


## alosss

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مؤشر لرسم مناطق ال demand and supply zones

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> سؤال اخر هل يوجد منصات تعمل بالاربع ارقام العشرية وليس الخمسة اظن انها اسهل في التحليل
> وهل الرقم العشري الذي يعتبر جزء من النقطة يدخل ضمن الارباح والخسائر ام الرقم العشري الرابع فقط

 السلام عليكم اخى .. 
- طبعا الرقم الخامس يدخل ضمن الارباح والخسائر .. 
- توجد منصات للاربع ارقام مثل منصة سوليوشن وكذلك wwm  
- ويمكنك مراجعة الرابط التالى للمزيد :  شركات وساطه توفر ميتاتريدر 4 ارقام او خانات - 4 Digits Forex Brokers  *MT4 4 digits charts*تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> هل يوجد مؤشر لرسم مناطق ال demand and supply zones

  وعليكم السلام اخى العزيز .. 
تفضل اخى ..    مؤشر لرسم مناطق العرض و الطلب  Demand and Supply zones 
اضافه :   المتيـم : درس فيديو .. الفرق بين Support & Resistance  Supply & Demand  د أحمد سميــر  *المتيـم : كتيب س و ج مع Sam Seiden عن مناطق العرض و الطلب - Supply & Demand Zones*  
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم كان فيه هنا اوبشن فى لمنتدى انى ارتب المواضيع على حسب ( عدد النجوم ) او عدد المشاهدات 
> راح فين الابشن ده ؟

 لا يزال موجود ..

----------


## ابو ندى

السلام عليكم السؤال 
ماهي افضل شركة وسيط ثنائي ومعتمده ولها مصداقيه  وشكرا لكم

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام عليكم السؤال 
> ماهي افضل شركة وسيط ثنائي ومعتمده ولها مصداقيه  وشكرا لكم

 من افضل الشركات حاليا ذات مصداقية هي amana capital & fxsol & wwn
وارشح لك شركة امانه وتكون تحت وسيط قوي مثل المتداول العربي وتستفيد من العروض المقدمة لديهم 
يمكنك فتح حساب من خلال الرابط التالي https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/open-real-account 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## alosss

> وعليكم السلام اخى العزيز .. 
> تفضل اخى ..    مؤشر لرسم مناطق العرض و الطلب  Demand and Supply zones 
> اضافه :   المتيـم : درس فيديو .. الفرق بين Support & Resistance  Supply & Demand  د أحمد سميــر  *المتيـم : كتيب س و ج مع Sam Seiden عن مناطق العرض و الطلب - Supply & Demand Zones*  
> تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

 شاكر لك يا دكتور احمد هلى هذه المعلومات القيمة .... واريد ان اسألك عن شموع الرينكو هل هي الهيكن اشي ام تختلف واذا كان يوجد هذا 
المؤشر فأرجو اعطانا هو اريد ان اجربه واسف لكثر الطلبات والاسئلة انا محرج منكم والله

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شاكر لك يا دكتور احمد هلى هذه المعلومات القيمة .... واريد ان اسألك عن شموع الرينكو هل هي الهيكن اشي ام تختلف واذا كان يوجد هذا 
> المؤشر فأرجو اعطانا هو اريد ان اجربه واسف لكثر الطلبات والاسئلة انا محرج منكم والله

 لا عليك وتحت امرك غالينا ..
معذرة اى مؤشر فيهم تقصد الرينكو ام الهيكن ؟

----------


## alosss

> لا عليك وتحت امرك غالينا ..
> معذرة اى مؤشر فيهم تقصد الرينكو ام الهيكن ؟

 اقصد الرينكو يادكتور

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اقصد الرينكو يادكتور

  
تفضل اخى مع العلم اننى لم اجرب مؤشر الرينكو :  مؤشر الرينكو - Renko Chart Indicator  
وكذلك هذا الموضوع يحتوى على شروحات و كتب وفيديوهات للمتاجره باستخدام شارت الرينكو :  رينكو شارت Renko Chart  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t215906.html

----------


## ass1

ممكن احد يشرح لي فرق الحساب الاسلامي والغير الاسلامي  
وهل يوجد حساب اسلامي في شركات ام لا ؟

----------


## moh.gahmy

> ممكن احد يشرح لي فرق الحساب الاسلامي والغير الاسلامي  
> وهل يوجد حساب اسلامي في شركات ام لا ؟

 الفرق بينهم ان الحساب الاسلامي لايفرض عليك رسوم تبيت عند بقاء الصفقة لتاني يوم لم يتم اغلاقها 
اما الحساب الغير اسلامي فهو يفرض رسوم تبيت كل يوم تبات فيه الصفقة لليوم التالي 
وبخصوص استفسارك توجد شركات , نعم توجد شركات كثيرة وافضلهم هي الشركات المتعاقد معها المتداول العربي ويمكنك فتح حساب لديهم من خلال الرابط التالي https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/open-real-account 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ابو ندى

السلام عليكم  
ماشاء الله الله يعطيكم العافيه   
احترت من امرري واخيرا اخذت قرار  لا ادري هل هو صائب ام خاطي  
احد الاشخاص قام بنصحي بفتح حساب عن طريق بنك سوسيري- بنك سويسكووت؟  
والان انتظر الرد منهم  وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> ماشاء الله الله يعطيكم العافيه   
> احترت من امرري واخيرا اخذت قرار  لا ادري هل هو صائب ام خاطي  
> احد الاشخاص قام بنصحي بفتح حساب عن طريق بنك سوسيري- بنك سويسكووت؟  
> والان انتظر الرد منهم  وشكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
نتمنى لك التوفيق اخى وانصحك بالبحث عن اى عملاء لهم تجارب مع تلك الجهه او البنك حتى تطمئن على الاقل ان هناك جانب ايجابى فى ذلك ..  
حفظك الله ،،

----------


## ass1

السلام عليكم  
اخوان ممكن احد يشرح لي كيف اعرف نقاط الستوب لوز ؟؟ مثلا حطيت الستوب لوز في اخر الذيل الشمعه  
كيف اعرف كم نقاط الستوب لوز ؟

----------


## ass1

> الفرق بينهم ان الحساب الاسلامي لايفرض عليك رسوم تبيت عند بقاء الصفقة لتاني يوم لم يتم اغلاقها 
> اما الحساب الغير اسلامي فهو يفرض رسوم تبيت كل يوم تبات فيه الصفقة لليوم التالي 
> وبخصوص استفسارك توجد شركات , نعم توجد شركات كثيرة وافضلهم هي الشركات المتعاقد معها المتداول العربي ويمكنك فتح حساب لديهم من خلال الرابط التالي https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/open-real-account 
> تقبل تحياتي

 شكرا  ل ردك  
كم ممكن تكون الرسوم ؟؟ 
وهي تنخصم من الرصيد ؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> اخوان ممكن احد يشرح لي كيف اعرف نقاط الستوب لوز ؟؟ مثلا حطيت الستوب لوز في اخر الذيل الشمعه  
> كيف اعرف كم نقاط الستوب لوز ؟

  
وعليكم السلام اخى .. 
- ممكن عن طريق الماوس بالضغط على زر العجله ( الزر الاوسط ) فيصبح الشكل كما بالشارت التالى :      - او من خلال قائمة  View وتختار Data Window .. واختصار الكيبورد هو كنترول + حرف الـ D ستجد ان اى شمعه تتحرك عليها بالماوس لها بياناتها الخاصه باليسار  ..

----------


## ass1

يعطيك الف عافيه   
ممكن احد يفيدني 
ماهو سبريد ؟ 
ارجو وضع لي موضوع يخصه

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> يعطيك الف عافيه   
> ممكن احد يفيدني 
> ماهو سبريد ؟ 
> ارجو وضع لي موضوع يخصه

  تفضل :   شرح السبريد او الفارق السعرى - سعر الشراء وسعر البيع والفارق السعري (Ask, Bid & Spread)  سؤال كيف يوضع السبريد  نقاش حول شرح السبريد Spread  
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## ass1

السلام عليكم  
اخواني انا حسابي الشخصي كان يديره شخص وخلاص الشخص وقف الاداره عن الحساب 
وابي غير الباسبورد حق تداول كيفف ؟؟ 
مع شرح وشكرا
ارجو الرد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> اخواني انا حسابي الشخصي كان يديره شخص وخلاص الشخص وقف الاداره عن الحساب 
> وابي غير الباسبورد حق تداول كيفف ؟؟ 
> مع شرح وشكرا
> ارجو الرد

 تفضل :   طريقة تغيير الباسورد او  كلمة المرور في برنامج التداول ميتاتريدر MT4

----------


## ass1

شكرا لك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك

 عفوا اخى ..

----------


## shokry66

يعطيكم العافيه ..  بس انا عندى سؤال ..  
كيف اجمع مؤشر  - pivot و CamarilaEveryDay  واستراتيجيه القاهرة -  في مؤشر واحد ببرنامج الميتا ترايدا 4 ؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> يعطيكم العافيه ..  بس انا عندى سؤال ..  
> كيف اجمع مؤشر  - pivot و CamarilaEveryDay  واستراتيجيه القاهرة -  في مؤشر واحد ببرنامج الميتا ترايدا 4 ؟؟

 السلام عليكم اخى .. 
معذرة يا غالى السؤال غير واضح ..
ما معنى ان تجمع استراتيجيه ومؤشر فى مؤشر واحد ؟

----------


## ass1

ي اخوان بالنسبه لتحليل الاساسي
 هل فيه موقع اخباري يخص الفوركس ؟؟ عربي ..  
ارجو افادتي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ي اخوان بالنسبه لتحليل الاساسي
>  هل فيه موقع اخباري يخص الفوركس ؟؟ عربي ..  
> ارجو افادتي

 تفضل ..   المفكرة الاقتصادية - المتداول العربي

----------


## بيرفكت

سؤالي بالنسبة للشموع المتكونة في المنصات المختلفة ايهم اصدق 
بمعنى ان الشموع تختلف في كل منصة وهذا شيء محير ولا اعلم هل يوجد منصات تعطي شموع خاطئة واخرى صحيحة ؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> سؤالي بالنسبة للشموع المتكونة في المنصات المختلفة ايهم اصدق 
> بمعنى ان الشموع تختلف في كل منصة وهذا شيء محير ولا اعلم هل يوجد منصات تعطي شموع خاطئة واخرى صحيحة ؟؟

 مرحبا اخى .. 
- لا توجد شموع خاطئه فى العموم اخى بيرفكت لكن الاختلاف ياتى من اختلاف الافتتاح و الاغلاق للمنصات المختلفه .. 
- شخصيا استخدم منصة AL Trade منذ سنوات دون اى مشاكل والحمد لله وهى منصه شهيره وذات مصداقيه عاليه ..    تحميل منصة AL Trade   تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## ass1

شكرا لك   
اخوان ممكن احد يوضح لي  
انا كيف احدد نقاط ستوب لوز ؟؟ هل هي من دخولي الى  نقطه ستوب ؟؟  
ارجو توضيح وشكراا  
يعني مثلا انا جربت محدد خساره 100 فقط بس سعر وصل اكثر من كذا ف الخساره ؟؟ وانا واضع ستوب لوز بخساره 100 ولاكن انو المبلغ يتعدى ال 100  
ارجو توضيح لي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك   
> اخوان ممكن احد يوضح لي  
> انا كيف احدد نقاط ستوب لوز ؟؟ هل هي من دخولي الى  نقطه ستوب ؟؟  
> ارجو توضيح وشكراا  
> يعني مثلا انا جربت محدد خساره 100 فقط بس سعر وصل اكثر من كذا ف الخساره ؟؟ وانا واضع ستوب لوز بخساره 100 ولاكن انو المبلغ يتعدى ال 100  
> ارجو توضيح لي

  اخى العزيز .. 
- النقطه شئ وقيمة النقطه شئ اخر .. النقطه او البيب PIP هى وحدة القياس لتحرك اى زوج من العملات اما قيمة النقطه فتختلف طبعا من زوج لاخر وبالتالى خسارة 100 نقطه لا تعنى خسارة 100 دولار مثلا لكن على حسب قيمة النقطه وكذلك حجم العقد الذى تم الدخول به فى الصفقه .. 
- هل قرات عزيزى كل الروابط السابق ارفاقها لك بخصوص الادارة الماليه وشرح السبريد والنقطه وما الى ذلك ؟

----------


## ass1

يعطيك العافيه  
لاكن هل فيه موضوع يشرح اكثر موضوع النقاط وكيفيه معرفتها ؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> يعطيك العافيه  
> لاكن هل فيه موضوع يشرح اكثر موضوع النقاط وكيفيه معرفتها ؟؟

   تفضل عل هذا ما تسال عنه وموضوع النقاط قد تم ارفاق مواضيع له فى المشاركات السابقه ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t198513.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49084.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t204794.html

----------


## ass1

الف شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا   
ممكن سوال عن الترند .. اذا انكسر الترند ب ذيل شمعه ؟ وشمعه لاتزال داخل الترند  هل هذا يعتبر كسر 
وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا   
> ممكن سوال عن الترند .. اذا انكسر الترند ب ذيل شمعه ؟ وشمعه لاتزال داخل الترند  هل هذا يعتبر كسر 
> وشكرا

 
- الغالبيه تعتمد اغلاق الشموع التى تتخطى خط الترند وليس الذيول حتى يعتبر كسرا ..

----------


## ass1

شكرااا ..

----------


## ass1

اخواني اذا كسر دعم او مقاومه هل خلاص تتنتهي مرحله المقاومه ااو دعم ؟؟  
يعني مثلا الترند اذا انكسر خلاص  
هل المقاومه ودعم ينتهي ؟  ومأ ابني عليه مؤشرات قادمه ؟؟

----------


## بيرفكت

> مرحبا اخى .. 
> - لا توجد شموع خاطئه فى العموم اخى بيرفكت لكن الاختلاف ياتى من اختلاف الافتتاح و الاغلاق للمنصات المختلفه .. 
> - شخصيا استخدم منصة AL Trade منذ سنوات دون اى مشاكل والحمد لله وهى منصه شهيره وذات مصداقيه عاليه ..    تحميل منصة AL Trade   تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

  منصة al trade عندي ودائما ادخل بها ولكن تختلف الشموع من حساب شركة الى حساب شركة اخرى في هذه المنصة  
بمعنى احيانا ادخل بحساب لايف لشركة wwm شموعه تختلف عن حساب الديمو لـ al trade server

----------


## moh.gahmy

> اخواني اذا كسر دعم او مقاومه هل خلاص تتنتهي مرحله المقاومه ااو دعم ؟؟  
> يعني مثلا الترند اذا انكسر خلاص  
> هل المقاومه ودعم ينتهي ؟  ومأ ابني عليه مؤشرات قادمه ؟؟

 اذا كسر الدعم اصبح مقاومة وتظل منطقة محورية للسعر 
واذا اخترق السعر مقاومة اصبحت دعم ويمكن الاعتماد عليها

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

[QUOTE=بيرفكت;2945810]منصة al trade عندي ودائما ادخل بها ولكن تختلف الشموع من حساب شركة الى حساب شركة اخرى في هذه المنصة  
بمعنى احيانا ادخل بحساب لايف لشركة wwm شموعه تختلف عن حساب الديمو لـ al trade server[/QUOTE] 
اذا تقصد طريقة العمل وتاثرها بذلك فالباك تست لطريقتك او تحليلك يعتمد المنصه المستعمله فى حسابك وليس الديمو ..

----------


## بيرفكت

[QUOTE=المتيـم;2946180] 

> منصة al trade عندي ودائما ادخل بها ولكن تختلف الشموع من حساب شركة الى حساب شركة اخرى في هذه المنصة  
> بمعنى احيانا ادخل بحساب لايف لشركة wwm شموعه تختلف عن حساب الديمو لـ al trade server[/QUOTE] 
> اذا تقصد طريقة العمل وتاثرها بذلك فالباك تست لطريقتك او تحليلك يعتمد المنصه المستعمله فى حسابك وليس الديمو ..

 يبدو انك مافهمتني... عموما انا حملت منصة التريد وعندي حساب wwm live ادخل بهذا الحساب الى برنامج التريد؟

----------


## ass1

السلام عليكم  
سوال ماهو معنى تصحيح لسعر ؟؟  
وممكن شرح كامل فديو ل الفوبانشتي وكيفيه استخدامها ؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

[QUOTE=بيرفكت;2946421] 

> يبدو انك مافهمتني... عموما انا حملت منصة التريد وعندي حساب wwm live ادخل بهذا الحساب الى برنامج التريد؟

 عذرا اخى لكن سؤالك غير واضح لى .. كيف ستدخل بحساب لايف لشركه الى حساب اخر فى شركه اخرى ؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> سوال ماهو معنى تصحيح لسعر ؟؟  
> وممكن شرح كامل فديو ل الفوبانشتي وكيفيه استخدامها ؟؟

  - عندما يهبط السعر ثم يصعد هذا يسمى تصحيح والعكس صحيح .. 
- تفضل راجع هنا :   *المتيـم : محاضرة " الفيبوناتشى وطريقك للربح معه باذن الله "  .. د / أحمد سميــــــــر           
- وايضا راجع هذا الفهرس ففيه الكثير مما تسال عنه : * * مثبــت: المتيـم : من هنا البدايه .. فهرس الموضوعات التى تهم اخواننا المبتدئين ...*

----------


## lachheb

للاخوان الذين يتداولون بالهارمونيك هل هذه تعتبر فرصة جيدة للدخول من C

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> للاخوان الذين يتداولون بالهارمونيك هل هذه تعتبر فرصة جيدة للدخول من C

 - حسب علمى المفترض انها فرصه سليمه  ويمكنك ان تتابع الفرص هنا مع الاخوه المستعملين للهارمونيك ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html

----------


## lachheb

> - حسب علمى المفترض انها فرصه سليمه  ويمكنك ان تتابع الفرص هنا مع الاخوه المستعملين للهارمونيك ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t52678.html

 للاسف الشديد اخي المتيم لم يعد صاحب الموضوع (ناشئ الفوركس) يتابع المشاركات

----------


## ass1

السلام عليكم  
ماهو البريس اكشن  ؟  
ارجو توضيح

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> للاسف الشديد اخي المتيم لم يعد صاحب الموضوع (ناشئ الفوركس) يتابع المشاركات

 نعم عزيزى انا اقصد الاعضاء الباقين لانهم يشاركوك نفس الاهتمام فى الهارمونيك ..  
وتحت امرك دوما ،،

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> ماهو البريس اكشن  ؟  
> ارجو توضيح

 الاهتمام بدراسة حركة السعر فقط دون استعمال اى مؤشرات فنيه ..

----------


## ass1

الف شكرا لك   
ممكن توضيح بالنسبه لشمعات ..  
EMA
RIS 
ماذا تعني .؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكرا لك   
> ممكن توضيح بالنسبه لشمعات ..  
> EMA
> RIS 
> ماذا تعني .؟؟

   - لا يوجد شئ اسمه شمعات EMA RIS .. 
EMA = المتوسط المتحرك الاسى 
RSI = مؤشر القوه النسبيه وهو مشروح ضمن المواضيع السابق ارفاقها لك  
بالتوفيق حبيبى ،،

----------


## alosss

اخواني كل عام وانتم بخير
هل هناك اشخاص اصبحوا مليونيرات من سوق الفوركس وكم نسبة الحظ في هذا السوق مقابل المعرفة والدراية بهذا السوق وخباياه

----------


## Mo3Ty

> اخواني كل عام وانتم بخير
> هل هناك اشخاص اصبحوا مليونيرات من سوق الفوركس وكم نسبة الحظ في هذا السوق مقابل المعرفة والدراية بهذا السوق وخباياه

 اهلا اخي الكريم
انصحك بعدم التركيز فى نقطة الغني الفاحش .. لان هذه ما تجعل الاغلبية يخسر بالبورصات
ولكن عند التعامل معها كأى مشروع .. وان هناك مكسب وخسارة.. وان المكسب يكون فى حدود الطبيعي 
فوقتها تكون حطيت ايدك على اول الطريق السليم
بالنسبة للحظ مقابل المعرفة.. اعتقد بيكون نسبة بسيطة جدا
فبدون معرفة.. تحولت اولا عملك لمايشبه القمار فى البورصات
والحظ حيكسبك مرة او اتنين وممكن بمرة واحدة يجي يخسرك كل شئ
لذلك المعرفة والتعلم هى الحل

----------


## عمرالدماطي

لدي مشكله كبيره : بمجرد فتح اي منصه تداول يقوم الجهاز فورا بعمل ريستارت ولا يشغل المنصه ابدا . كل المنصات نفس الشيئ
مع ان الجهاز بيشغل اي برنامج اخر بشكل عادي جدا
ولذلك اوقفت الانتي فيرس والفاير وول ومفيش فايده
هل لهذه المشكله حل

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لدي مشكله كبيره : بمجرد فتح اي منصه تداول يقوم الجهاز فورا بعمل ريستارت ولا يشغل المنصه ابدا . كل المنصات نفس الشيئ
> مع ان الجهاز بيشغل اي برنامج اخر بشكل عادي جدا
> ولذلك اوقفت الانتي فيرس والفاير وول ومفيش فايده
> هل لهذه المشكله حل

 اخى هذا اقتباس قد يفيدك باذن الله ..   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
> مرحبا اخى الفاضل .. 
> - اضافة لما تفضل به اخى وضاح فضلا راجع هذا الموضوع عله يفيدك ان شاء الله :   طريقة تشخيص اسباب مشغولية وحدة المعالجة المركزية وطرق علاجها لمنع تجمد وتعليق الحاسب  
> تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

  وهذا رابط الموضوع للافاده ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t222089.html

----------


## why_dol

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
سؤالي غريب بس سامحوني عليه
كيف استطيع ان احسب عدد النقاط في الميتاتريدر بعد انا زاد رقم عشري
كل ما اشوف الفرق بين سعرن بيطلع رقم كبير مستحيل السعر يكون تحرك بهالكمية فهالوقت 
شكرا وارجو ان اكون عرضت السؤال يشكل سليم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء
> سؤالي غريب بس سامحوني عليه
> كيف استطيع ان احسب عدد النقاط في الميتاتريدر بعد انا زاد رقم عشري
> كل ما اشوف الفرق بين سعرن بيطلع رقم كبير مستحيل السعر يكون تحرك بهالكمية فهالوقت 
> شكرا وارجو ان اكون عرضت السؤال يشكل سليم

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..  مرحبا اخى ورمضان كريم .. 
اذا كان الرقم الخامس العشرى يسبب لك اى مشكله او حتى صعوبه فيمكنك تجاهله تماما وحساب النقاط كما هو معهود دوما وهذا المؤشر يعرض لك السعر فى صوره اربعة ارقام منعا للخطا او التشتت .. 
المؤشر بالمرفقات ...

----------


## why_dol

شكرا اخي الكريم على المؤشر 
ولكن سؤالي هل كيف يمكن حساب عدد النقاط بين سعرين في الميتا تريدر هذا المؤشر يعطيني السعر الحالي 
ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا اخي الكريم على المؤشر 
> ولكن سؤالي هل كيف يمكن حساب عدد النقاط بين سعرين في الميتا تريدر هذا المؤشر يعطيني السعر الحالي 
> ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير

  مثال لليورو دولار :  1.1580 و 1.1260 الفرق بينهم هو 320 نقطه اى انك تطرح الاربع الارقام بعد الفاصله العشريه من بعضهم البعض .. 
ويمكنك مراجعة التالى لكى تفهم الموضوع اكثر ومن جوانب متعدده :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t73791.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40560.html

----------


## why_dol

اخي المتييم انا عاجر عن الشكر 
شكرا لك 
وعندي استفسار اخر اذا هناك مؤشرات يمكن ان تساعدني 
مثلامؤشر وقت اغلاق الشمعة ومؤشر للاخبار و اذا هناك اكثر يا ريت تفيدنا فيهم
واستفار اخر انا كان عندي مؤشرات بس بطلو يشتغلو من وقت ما غيرو الميتا تريدر في طريقة ولا خلص ؟ الميتاتريدر الجديد صار اله مؤشرات بصيغة تانية مثلا؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي المتييم انا عاجر عن الشكر 
> شكرا لك 
> وعندي استفسار اخر اذا هناك مؤشرات يمكن ان تساعدني 
> مثلامؤشر وقت اغلاق الشمعة ومؤشر للاخبار و اذا هناك اكثر يا ريت تفيدنا فيهم
> واستفار اخر انا كان عندي مؤشرات بس بطلو يشتغلو من وقت ما غيرو الميتا تريدر في طريقة ولا خلص ؟ الميتاتريدر الجديد صار اله مؤشرات بصيغة تانية مثلا؟؟

   فى خدمتك اخى .. 
- بالنسبه للتحديثات للميتاتريدر راجع هنا :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189830.html 
- بالنسبه للمؤشرات فيمكنك مراجعة فهرس موضوعاتى الموجود بتوقيعى وكذلك مراجعه هذا الموضوع :   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t131869.html

----------


## why_dol

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
كان عندي بعض المؤشرات ولكن بعد التحديث الجديد اصبحت لا تعمل فأطلب منك هذه المؤشرات وتكون تعمل مع التحديث الجديد واتمنى ان تساعدني لاني لم اجدهم في المكتبة التي ارسلتها لي
مؤشر وقت اغلاق الشمعة
مؤشر وقت الأخبار وقوتها
مؤشر الزجزاج
مؤشر القمم والقيعان
مؤشر وقت اغلاق وفتح الاسواق
واذا هناك اي مؤشرات اخرى مفيدة الرجاء ايفادي بها لانه المشكلة بعد التحديث اصبحت اكثر المؤشرات لا تعمل
وشكرا لسعة صدرك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> مؤشر وقت اغلاق الشمعة
> مؤشر وقت الأخبار وقوتها
> مؤشر الزجزاج
> مؤشر القمم والقيعان
> مؤشر وقت اغلاق وفتح الاسواق

  السلام عليكم اخى ..  
ما وجدته بالمرفقات وبالنسبه لمؤشر القمم والقيعان فلم افهم ما هو هذا المؤشر لان الزجزاج يحدد القمم والقيعان ايضا ..  
وراجع هذه الموضوع ايضا :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40402.html

----------


## why_dol

اخي الكريم شكرا لتفعالك السريع 
ولكن مؤشر الاخبار غير موجود ومؤشرمواعيد اغلاق وفتح الاسوق ايضا غير موجود و مؤشر وقت اغلاق الشمعة لا يعمل

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخي الكريم شكرا لتفعالك السريع 
> ولكن مؤشر الاخبار غير موجود ومؤشرمواعيد اغلاق وفتح الاسوق ايضا غير موجود و مؤشر وقت اغلاق الشمعة لا يعمل

  مؤشر الفترات بين جلسه واخرى موجود اخى i session ومؤشر الاخبار لا يتوفر لدى .. والمؤشرات تعمل لدى بشكل عادى جدا فارجو اتباع الخطوات السابق ذكرها فى الموضوع الخاص بالتحديثات للميتاتريدر لان اماكن وضع المؤشرات وما الى ذلك اختلفت ..  
راجع التالى بالنسبه لمؤشر الاخبار :   مؤشرات للاخبار للميتاتريدر MT4 - د أحمد سمير    
وبالتوفيق ،،

----------


## ahmed hassn

كلما اضع صفقه تظهر رساله invalid s
Lor tpفما السبب

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> كلما اضع صفقه تظهر رساله invalid s
> Lor tpفما السبب

   السلام عليكم اخى احمد .. 
- اما ان الفارق بين السعر الحالى والسعر الذى تريد صغير جدا والشركه التى تتعامل معها لها حد ادنى فى ذلك او ان طريقة وضع الاوامر نفسها وكتابة الاسعار يتخللها خطا والله اعلم ....   
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## ass1

السلام ععليكم  
ي اخوان شمعه الذهب متى تفتح اليوميه الجديده ؟؟؟  
12 ولا متى

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام ععليكم  
> ي اخوان شمعه الذهب متى تفتح اليوميه الجديده ؟؟؟  
> 12 ولا متى

  بتختلف من منصة لمنصة اخي الكريم

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام ععليكم  
> ي اخوان شمعه الذهب متى تفتح اليوميه الجديده ؟؟؟  
> 12 ولا متى

 
تغلق الساعة 23.59.59 بتوقيت السعودية
وتفتح بعدها بساعه 0.59.59 بتوقيت السعودية 
طبقاً لمنصة أمانة كابيتال

----------


## why_dol

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي عن الميتا تريدر
هل الخط الافقي عندما اضعه على الشارت يمثل وقف للخسارة ؟

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام عليكم 
> سؤالي عن الميتا تريدر
> هل الخط الافقي عندما اضعه على الشارت يمثل وقف للخسارة ؟

 
وقف الخسارة انت اللي بتحدده من خلال برنامج الميتاتريدر علي الصفثة نفيها وبتضعه ارقام 
اما الخطوط الافقية التي تضعها بنفسك دي بتحددها علي حسب تحليلك ورؤيتك للزوج 
وتحديدك للنقاط المهمة

----------


## MidoMady304

بصراحه عندى سؤال محيرني من فترة طويلة جدا جدا
هل فعلا حسابات الديمو لا علاقه لها بحسابات الليف 
اقصد في الديمو لو لاحظتوا ان لو بصينا على الفوليوم هنلاقيه مختلف تماما عن الفوليوم بتاع الليف هل ده بيأثر على احجام التداوال والاسعار يعنى اسعار الديمو بتختلف عن اسعار الليف ولا لا !!!!

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> بصراحه عندى سؤال محيرني من فترة طويلة جدا جدا
> هل فعلا حسابات الديمو لا علاقه لها بحسابات الليف 
> اقصد في الديمو لو لاحظتوا ان لو بصينا على الفوليوم هنلاقيه مختلف تماما عن الفوليوم بتاع الليف هل ده بيأثر على احجام التداوال والاسعار يعنى اسعار الديمو بتختلف عن اسعار الليف ولا لا !!!!

 مرحبا اخى .. 
- الفوليم المتاح على اى شركة وساطة يعكس الفوليوم الخاص بها هى فقط و وارد ان يختلف فوليوم الديمو عن الحقيقى لكن عموما الفوليوم لا يعد اداة يعتمد عليها ..

----------


## MidoMady304

اشكرك اخى الفاضل على ردك ، انا بس لقيت ناس كتير بتقول ان الديمو ما منه فايده !!!!! شخصيا استغربت كتير لكن برده حبيت اتاكد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اشكرك اخى الفاضل على ردك ، انا بس لقيت ناس كتير بتقول ان الديمو ما منه فايده !!!!! شخصيا استغربت كتير لكن برده حبيت اتاكد

  تحت امرك والديمو له فوائد عدة اكيد :   " كيف تنظر الى الحساب التجريبى ؟ "   المتيـم : الحلقة الثالثة من حلقات Arabic Trader Broadcast .. د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## samer11

عند اجراء اي صفقة  بسوق التداول يحب وضع محددات لكل صفقة  هاي المحددات تضمن استمرار المستثمر بالتداول للفترة اطول من المستثمر الذي لايستخدم هاي المحددات لان رح تكون خسارته كبيرةبالصفقة  واذا ربح رح تكون بالصدفة والنسبة المتعارف عليها هي 3الى 1 يعني اذا فتحت صفقة مستعد تحقق ارباح 15% من قيمة  راس المال الحقيقي الداخل بيه بالصفقة  وخسارة فقط 5% من قيمة رأس المال الحقيقي  فقط لا غير
وطبعا هذا الامر يرجع لكل شخص والاسترتيجية المتبعة والخاصة فيه

----------


## harissi

شكراً على هذه المعلومات اسئلة مفيدة و اجوبة جميلة

----------


## ass1

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تشرحون لي 
كيف اتداول بطريقه اني ادخل 10 صفقات وذاا خسرت اخسر 6 واربح ف اربع ع الاقل  
هل اقسم النسب ع رصيد الحسابب ام ماذا   
وشكرااا 
واذا فيه موضوع ارجو وضع رابط

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن تشرحون لي 
> كيف اتداول بطريقه اني ادخل 10 صفقات وذاا خسرت اخسر 6 واربح ف اربع ع الاقل  
> هل اقسم النسب ع رصيد الحسابب ام ماذا   
> وشكرااا 
> واذا فيه موضوع ارجو وضع رابط

 
مرحبا .. 
- ليس المقصود اخى ان تدخل 10 صفقات فى وقت واحد بل هى مجرد فكرة لادارة راس المال .. 
مثال : حسابك بالف دولار وانت حددت مثلا ان اقصى خسارة تتحملها و تتقبلها هى 20 % من الحساب يعنى 200 دولار اذن تاخذ الـ 200 دولار وتقسمها على 10 ( عدد الصفقات ) ينتج 20 دولار .. 
بالتالى مخاطرتك هى 20 دولار فى اى صفقة تدخلها بحيث انه وفى اسوء الظروف لو خسرت 10 صفقات متتالية بدون اى مكسب سيكون الناتج النهائى 200 دولار خسارة وهو ما حددته انت فى البداية فى هذا المثال .. 
اما مكسب اربعه وخسارة ستة فهو يعتمد على نسبة نجاح الطريقة التى تعمل بها وليس رقم ثابت يعنى مجرد فرضيه اخى وليست ارقام ثابته .. 
بالتوفيق ،،

----------


## ass1

الف شكرا لك وضحت الفكره   
جزاك الله خير

----------


## هلا محمد

مرحبا 
هل من الممكن ان اعرف اكثر عن خطوط الدعم والمقاومة ؟

----------


## ass1

ممكن سوال  
للاونصه ماذا تعني ؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> مرحبا 
> هل من الممكن ان اعرف اكثر عن خطوط الدعم والمقاومة ؟

  
مرحبا اختى هلا .. 
تفضلى بمراجعة التالى :  *محاضرات الدعم والمقاومة للأستاذ أيمن واكد.*  شرح نقاط الدعم والمقاومه  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة.. كيف ولماذا؟! موضوع تعليمي مهم.!  (خطوط الدعم والمقاومة) تعالو نتعلمها و نحترف فيها 
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ممكن سوال  
> للاونصه ماذا تعني ؟

 تفضل :  اونصة الذهب - جرام الذهب - حساب سعر الذهب ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40677.html

----------


## ass1

السلام عليكم  
انا ابحث عن مؤشر العرض وطلب  
هل احد يفيدني

----------


## Aymane Ahmed

السلام عليكم ..اود معرفة ما اذا كان هناك امكانية لالغاء الرافعة المالية في الحساب الاسلامي.. سمعت ان التداول باستعمال الرافعة لا يجوز حتى ولو كانت 1:1 لان شركة الوساطة تاخذ فوائد على ذلك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> انا ابحث عن مؤشر العرض وطلب  
> هل احد يفيدني

  
تفضل :  Supply_Demand_Zones مؤشر العرش و الطلب ‏  
نصيحة لا تعتمد عليه كليا فهو غير دقيق وبالتوفيق ،،

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ..اود معرفة ما اذا كان هناك امكانية لالغاء الرافعة المالية في الحساب الاسلامي.. سمعت ان التداول باستعمال الرافعة لا يجوز حتى ولو كانت 1:1 لان شركة الوساطة تاخذ فوائد على ذلك

  
تم الرد عليك فى موضوعك الاخر اخ ايمن ..

----------


## هلا محمد

> مرحبا اختى هلا .. 
> تفضلى بمراجعة التالى :  *محاضرات الدعم والمقاومة للأستاذ أيمن واكد.*  شرح نقاط الدعم والمقاومه  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة.. كيف ولماذا؟! موضوع تعليمي مهم.!  (خطوط الدعم والمقاومة) تعالو نتعلمها و نحترف فيها 
> تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

   شكرا لك أخي الكريم على ردك .. وعلى الروابط التي وضعتها 
سأدرسها جميعا بإذن الله .

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك أخي الكريم على ردك .. وعلى الروابط التي وضعتها 
> سأدرسها جميعا بإذن الله .

  
بالتوفيق اختى الكريمه ..

----------


## harissi

أعزائي المشتريكين أريد أن أبدأ في هذا المجال لكن لا أدري أية شركة لبدء معها هل من نصائح بخصوص شركات التداول المحترمة وشكراً على هذا المنتدى ال رائع .

----------


## Mo3Ty

> أعزائي المشتريكين أريد أن أبدأ في هذا المجال لكن لا أدري أية شركة لبدء معها هل من نصائح بخصوص شركات التداول المحترمة وشكراً على هذا المنتدى ال رائع .

  اهلا اخي الكريم
انصحك اولا بالتعليم جيد وخد وقتك قبل التفكير بالشركة وفتح لايف
وهنا ستجدشرح بالشارتات لكل شئ https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/knowledge-base
بالنسبة للشركات انصحك بالدخول تحت وكيل عربي كبير يكون ظهرك مثل المتداول العربي هنا

----------


## khalid dabos

> أعزائي المشتريكين أريد أن أبدأ في هذا المجال لكن لا أدري أية شركة لبدء معها هل من نصائح بخصوص شركات التداول المحترمة وشكراً على هذا المنتدى ال رائع .

 اهلا عزيزي  
استفسر من اشخاص لهم تجربة ومعرفة بالمجال تعرفهم وتأمن على رأيهم ( ما بتكلوا على خبرة الحظ  :Regular Smile:  ) وتعاملوا مع شركة لفترة طويلة 
واكيييدددد انك تتعلم وتعرف الموضوع او تدرسة مثل اي مهنة بدك تكسب منها وتبني مستقبل منها ولا تتسرع  :Regular Smile:  
موفق

----------


## Nosh10

السلام عليكم، 
عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم، هناك نقطة أساسية لم أفهمها في فكرة التداول، في نقطة تحقيق الربح بالتحديد، فمثلاً حين أقوم بفتح طلب شراء لنفرض الدولار مقابل اليورو USD/EUR بسعر 1.200، بعدها اغلقت الطلب، ثم زاد السعر تقريباً 1.250 هل أكون قد حققت ربحاً حينها بمجرد ذلك؟

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام عليكم، 
> عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم، هناك نقطة أساسية لم أفهمها في فكرة التداول، في نقطة تحقيق الربح بالتحديد، فمثلاً حين أقوم بفتح طلب شراء لنفرض الدولار مقابل اليورو USD/EUR بسعر 1.200، بعدها اغلقت الطلب، ثم زاد السعر تقريباً 1.250 هل أكون قد حققت ربحاً حينها بمجرد ذلك؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الزوج اسمه اليورو دولار EUR/USD 
اذا اغلقت الصفقة وذاد السعر لم تربح لانك اصبحت لا تملك الزوج 
انت تقوم بفتح الصفقة سواء بالشراء او البيع وبعدها تستطيع حساب ربحك او خسارتك علي حسب تحرك السعر  
تحياتي

----------


## Nosh10

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الزوج اسمه اليورو دولار EUR/USD 
> اذا اغلقت الصفقة وذاد السعر لم تربح لانك اصبحت لا تملك الزوج 
> انت تقوم بفتح الصفقة سواء بالشراء او البيع وبعدها تستطيع حساب ربحك او خسارتك علي حسب تحرك السعر  
> تحياتي

 لو إني قمت بفتح طلب شراء مستمر.. هل سيتحقق الربح بمجرد ذلك؟

----------


## lite-me

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
 أنا مبتدئء في تجارة العملات
شريت EUR/CHF
بناء على توصيات الموقع بنك دانسكي 
سعر الدخول 1.08747
والان نازل 300 نقطة 
هذا اولا 
كم هي تحسب قيمة النقة هل كما القانون عددالنقاط /2*0.100
وهل الفرنك مثل اليباني اذا ارتفع خسرت .
وكيف وضعي الان مثال 
لو نزل السوق 1600 نقطة 
اكون رابح ام خسران.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
>  أنا مبتدئء في تجارة العملات
> شريت EUR/CHF
> بناء على توصيات الموقع بنك دانسكي 
> سعر الدخول 1.08747
> والان نازل 300 نقطة 
> هذا اولا 
> كم هي تحسب قيمة النقة هل كما القانون عددالنقاط /2*0.100
> وهل الفرنك مثل اليباني اذا ارتفع خسرت .
> ...

  اخى الكريم ..  - كلما هبط السعر وانت مشترى لليورو فرنك تصبح خسران وتزيد خسارتك اكثر مع الهبوط  
- لا تتبع اى توصيات للاخرين اخى على الاقل الى ان تلم باساسيات المجال وراجع هذا الرابط :  مدرسة الفوركس

----------


## lite-me

ماهي توقعاتكم EUR/USD
هل تتوقعون يلقى دعم أم يكسر لـ1.1010 
وماهو الهدف شراء أم بيع

----------


## khalid dabos

السلام عليكم  
وماهي النصيحة الحالية للنفط الخام والذهب يما ان الذهب بتراجع؟

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم  
> وماهي النصيحة الحالية للنفط الخام والذهب يما ان الذهب بتراجع؟

  عليكم السلام  اخي الفاضل خالد الذهب الان عند منطقة قوية للارتداد يجب انتظار كسرها او شمعة انعكاسية منها لاخذ قرار صريح
وبالنسبة للنقط الرؤية عليه الان غير واضحة

----------


## Anas1994

السلام عليكم ..   ما معنى مستوى نفسي ؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين مستويات الدعم والمقاومة العادية ؟

----------


## بسام العمري

كيف اضيف اكثر من شارت رينكو للعملة يورو دولار 
بوكس 2 و4 و6 الخ

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ..   ما معنى مستوى نفسي ؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين مستويات الدعم والمقاومة العادية ؟

  
مستوى نفسى يعنى مستوى سعرى ذو رقم مميز غالبا فينتهى بـ 00 او 50 عادة مثل 1.1200 او 0.7750 وكذلك 80.00 الخ ..  
وايضا مستويات الفيبوناتشى قد يطلق عليها احيانا مستويات نفسية كما الحال مع مستويات البيفوت ... 
راجع هذا الدرس ايضا :  درس ( 5 ) .. " الارقام النفسية .. والدرس القاسى "   
وبالتوفيق ،،

----------


## Anas1994

> مستوى نفسى يعنى مستوى سعرى ذو رقم مميز غالبا فينتهى بـ 00 او 50 عادة مثل 1.1200 او 0.7750 وكذلك 80.00 الخ ..  
> وايضا مستويات الفيبوناتشى قد يطلق عليها احيانا مستويات نفسية كما الحال مع مستويات البيفوت ... 
> راجع هذا الدرس ايضا :  درس ( 5 ) .. " الارقام النفسية .. والدرس القاسى "   
> وبالتوفيق ،،

 شكرا اخي المتيم عل الرد على السؤال الذي احترت فيه ولم اجد له اجابة واضحة سابقا .. 
دروسك مفيدة أستاذ أحمد ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا اخي المتيم عل الرد على السؤال الذي احترت فيه ولم اجد له اجابة واضحة سابقا .. 
> دروسك مفيدة أستاذ أحمد ..

 بالتوفيق حبيبى ،،

----------


## بسام العمري

لم اجد رد لاستفساري عن فتح شارتين رينكو بنفس العملة m2 و m3 m4

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لم اجد رد لاستفساري عن فتح شارتين رينكو بنفس العملة m2 و m3 m4

 راجع الاتى اخى مع العلم اننى لم اجرب ذلك ولا استعمله :  مؤشر الرينكو - Renko Chart Indicator  
وكذلك هذا الموضوع يحتوى على شروحات و كتب وفيديوهات للمتاجره باستخدام شارت الرينكو :  رينكو شارت Renko Chart  طلب عمل اكسبيرت على الرينكو

----------


## ahmed711

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع المهم  
ثانيا اخي العزيز استفسار مهم 
الصوره المرفقه فيها توصيات بس عاوز افهم الفرق ما بين كل واحده و التانيه يعني في صفقه مكتوب جمبها بيع و تحتها اوبن لونج و صفقه تانيه مكتوب جمبها شراء و تحتها كلوسد شورت و صفقه تانيه مكتوب جمبها بيع او شراء و تحتها سكاليد ان او سكاليد اوت  
عاوز افهم الفرق ما بينهم الله يكرمكم ؛؛؛

----------


## بسام العمري

> راجع الاتى اخى مع العلم اننى لم اجرب ذلك ولا استعمله :  مؤشر الرينكو - Renko Chart Indicator  
> وكذلك هذا الموضوع يحتوى على شروحات و كتب وفيديوهات للمتاجره باستخدام شارت الرينكو :  رينكو شارت Renko Chart  طلب عمل اكسبيرت على الرينكو

    
جزاك الله الجنة ووالديك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> جزاك الله الجنة ووالديك

  
واياكم اخى الحبيب ،،

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اولا جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع المهم  
> ثانيا اخي العزيز استفسار مهم 
> الصوره المرفقه فيها توصيات بس عاوز افهم الفرق ما بين كل واحده و التانيه يعني في صفقه مكتوب جمبها بيع و تحتها اوبن لونج و صفقه تانيه مكتوب جمبها شراء و تحتها كلوسد شورت و صفقه تانيه مكتوب جمبها بيع او شراء و تحتها سكاليد ان او سكاليد اوت  
> عاوز افهم الفرق ما بينهم الله يكرمكم ؛؛؛

  مرحبا اخى الكريم .. 
- قد تكون الصفقة الحالية هى شراء او بيع اما المكتوب من كلوسد لونج او غيره فهى صفقات سابقة تم اغلاقها ولست متاكدا من ذلك ..  
- يمكنك الاستفسار من دعم الموقع المزود للتوصيات يفيدوك اكثر باذن الله .

----------


## ahmed711

> مرحبا اخى الكريم .. 
> - قد تكون الصفقة الحالية هى شراء او بيع اما المكتوب من كلوسد لونج او غيره فهى صفقات سابقة تم اغلاقها ولست متاكدا من ذلك ..  
> - يمكنك الاستفسار من دعم الموقع المزود للتوصيات يفيدوك اكثر باذن الله .

 جزاك الله خير علي اهتمامك 
ربنا يوفقنا و اياك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> جزاك الله خير علي اهتمامك 
> ربنا يوفقنا و اياك

 اللهم امين ولك بالمثل ،،

----------


## maosmsm

لو سمحتوا كنت عايز حد يقولي ايه هي افضل مواقع الخيارات الثنائية مصداقية وثقة في التعامل

----------


## Anas1994

> لو سمحتوا كنت عايز حد يقولي ايه هي افضل مواقع الخيارات الثنائية مصداقية وثقة في التعامل

 لا توجد مصداقية ولا ثقة في عالم الخيارات الثنائية <<<--------  هذا من واقع تجربة 
لا توجد هيئات رقابية قوية عليها ,   
أنا انصحك اخوي ان تبتعد عن هذا المجال

----------


## Mo3Ty

> لو سمحتوا كنت عايز حد يقولي ايه هي افضل مواقع الخيارات الثنائية مصداقية وثقة في التعامل

  

> لا توجد مصداقية ولا ثقة في عالم الخيارات الثنائية <<<--------  هذا من واقع تجربة 
> لا توجد هيئات رقابية قوية عليها ,   
> أنا انصحك اخوي ان تبتعد عن هذا المجال

 
 اتفق مع اخي انس
فحتى الان هذا المجال مازال غير واضح المعالم والرقابة عليه قليلة

----------


## maosmsm

لو سمحتوا كنت عايز اعرف ايه هي افضل شركات الفوركس الموثوقة والمرخصة برجاء الرد ويكون عن تجربة رجاء

----------


## moh.gahmy

> لو سمحتوا كنت عايز اعرف ايه هي افضل شركات الفوركس الموثوقة والمرخصة برجاء الرد ويكون عن تجربة رجاء 
> وكمان كان في شركات الموقع بتاعنا حاطط اساميهم زي amanacapital , worldwidemarket ,cityindex
> ايه اخبارهم

 الشركات اللتي ذكرتها هي شركات موثوقه وتحت رعاية المتداول العربي 
يمكنك فتح حساب حقيقي من خلال الرابط التالي https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/open-real-account

----------


## maosmsm

حضرتك بتتعامل مع واحدة منهم

----------


## moh.gahmy

> حضرتك بتتعامل مع واحدة منهم

 تعاملت مع الثلاث شركات وجميعهم شركات محترمة وموثوقة ولديهم خدمة عملاء ممتازة

----------


## maosmsm

طب كان عندي سؤال ايه افضل شركة فوركس عندها مصداقية وموثوقة اقدر اتعامل معاها وانا مطمن وبذات ميكنش عندهامشاكل في امور السحب والايداع
محتاج اسمع اراء اكبر عدد ممكن من المشتركين

----------


## heshamk12

انا افكر اخش مجال الفوركس 
اريد ان اخش مجال الفوركس بي مبلغ 250-400 دولار هل مناسب ؟ 
وما رايكم في شركة WWM
وافكر في استعمال طريقة جربتها علي التجريبي 
اني انتظر السعر ينزل وارقب نزولة والصعود خلال 5دقائق مثلا وحين ينزل اشتري وانتظر الارباح حين يعود للمستوي الا انا شفتو يرتفع فية في خلال الفترة الا رقبت السوق فية 
فهل هذا صحيح ؟ 
+اريد معرفة سعر لوت مثلا 1.00 و 0.1 و 0.01 ما هي اسعارهم وهل تختلف من حساب لحساب علي حسب حجم رصيدة ام سعر ثابت ؟ 
والله الموفق

----------


## Mo3Ty

> طب كان عندي سؤال ايه افضل شركة فوركس عندها مصداقية وموثوقة اقدر اتعامل معاها وانا مطمن وبذات ميكنش عندهامشاكل في امور السحب والايداع
> محتاج اسمع اراء اكبر عدد ممكن من المشتركين

 اخي الفاضل.. تأكد لو في حاجة اسمها افضل شركة فوركس.. كان بقية الشركات قفلت
فهذا بيختلف لكل عميل ومتطلباته 
ولكن عليك فقط التأكد من ضمان الشركة عن طريق ان يكون لها تراخيص خاصة بانجلترا+ بقالها فترة كبيرة بالسوق+يكون تحت وكيل عربي كبير مثل المتداول العربي
ومن اكبر الشركات الان فى الوطن العربي في رأيي وكما أرى هى شركة امانة كابيتال
والراي الاول والاخير ليك

----------


## Mo3Ty

> انا افكر اخش مجال الفوركس 
> اريد ان اخش مجال الفوركس بي مبلغ 250-400 دولار هل مناسب ؟ 
> وما رايكم في شركة WWM
> وافكر في استعمال طريقة جربتها علي التجريبي 
> اني انتظر السعر ينزل وارقب نزولة والصعود خلال 5دقائق مثلا وحين ينزل اشتري وانتظر الارباح حين يعود للمستوي الا انا شفتو يرتفع فية في خلال الفترة الا رقبت السوق فية 
> فهل هذا صحيح ؟ 
> +اريد معرفة سعر لوت مثلا 1.00 و 0.1 و 0.01 ما هي اسعارهم وهل تختلف من حساب لحساب علي حسب حجم رصيدة ام سعر ثابت ؟ 
> والله الموفق

 اناشخصيا ارى ان اقل بداية يجب ان تكون 500 او 1000 دولار
ولكن الميزة بالفوركس بالرافعة+ امكانية تغيير العقود فحتى لو معك 250 او 400 فممتاز تقدر تشتغل بيهم وتحقق مكاسب تراكمية باذن الله
بشرط اولا التدرب كثيرا لان النفسية اهم شئ بالمجال+ وضع خطة ادارة راس مال+ استراتيجية بقواعد ثابتة وصريحة
بالنسبة لطريقتك اعتقد غير صريحة او قوية..بمعنى ماهي طريقة تحديد المستوى؟.. لو فقط كما فهمت انك بتنتظر السعر يتحرك فى 5 دقايق ولما ينزل تشترى توقعا منك انه سيرتد مرة اخرى فهذه ليست باستراتيجية قوية اخي الفاضل ولا انصحك بها  
بالنسبة لللوتات
1= النقطة ب 10 دولار
1.= النقطة ب دولار
01. = التقطة ب 10 سنت
وهى ثابتة

----------


## FXBook

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته   
كل التحية و التقدير لك عزيزي   
الموضوع كتالي :  
اولا : عند اتصالي باحدى الشركات الوساطة (و التي تعتبر من الشركات العالمية و له تاريخ في هذا السوق و لن اذكر اسمها ) قالو لي بان الحسابات الموجودة لديهم لا توجد فيها غرفة تداول و الاوامر ينفذ مباشرة نحو السوق و لكن من خلال اطلاعي على موقع الشركة و كلام مركز خدمة العملاء لحظة بان السبريد ثابت فكيف يمكن ان اتداول مباشرة في السوق و السبريد ثابت فنحن نعلم بان التداول في السوق يتم من خلال اموال التي يتم الحصول عليها من مزودي السيولة سواء بنوك او مؤسسات مالية و كم نعلم بان مزودي السيولة يتنافسون فيما بعضهم لتقديم افضل العروض فكيف يمكن ان يكون السبريد ثابت !!!!! رجاءي الى اهل الخبرة توضيح هذا الامر   
ثانيا : عند كلامي مع مركز خدمة العملاء و عندما سالته عن الحساب قال لي بانه ليس ECN وبالمقابل قالو لا يوجد غرفة تداول فم هو نوع الحساب اذن (فهل يمكن ان يكون حساب STP ) !!! مع العلم الشركة توفر حسابات ECN ولكن المبلغ الايداع كبير نوعا ما   
ثالثا : عند اطلاعي على الموقع الشركة وجدت ان طريقة التنفيذ في هذا الحساب مكتوب كتالي " نوع أجل تنفيذ : بسعر السوق أو فوري (وفقا لاختيار العميل) " مالقصود بهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
مع العلم من خلال اطلاعي على المواقع و المنتديات المختلفة و موقع الشركة وجدت ان الشركة هي عالمية و موجودة في اكثر من دولة و حتى اراء المتعاملين معها كانت جيدة بعض الشيء (نعلم لا يوجد اجماع على شركة ) و حاولت الاتصال بالشركة الى ان لم استلم رداً الى الان . 
ارجو من حضرتكم توضيح الامر اذا كان ممكن   
مع جزيلا الشكر

----------


## maosmsm

> اخي الفاضل.. تأكد لو في حاجة اسمها افضل شركة فوركس.. كان بقية الشركات قفلت
> فهذا بيختلف لكل عميل ومتطلباته 
> ولكن عليك فقط التأكد من ضمان الشركة عن طريق ان يكون لها تراخيص خاصة بانجلترا+ بقالها فترة كبيرة بالسوق+يكون تحت وكيل عربي كبير مثل المتداول العربي
> ومن اكبر الشركات الان فى الوطن العربي في رأيي وكما أرى هى شركة امانة كابيتال
> والراي الاول والاخير ليك

 اخي الفاضل انا اتحدث عن بعض المخالفات التي سمعت عنها ومنها ان هناك بعض شركات الفوركس بعد ما تحقق ارباح كبيرة يقفلوا الحساب يا اما يماطلوا في سحبك لفلوسك فانا عايز اعرف هل تلك الصفة الدنيئة موجودة باي الشركات اللي تحت رعاية المتداول العربي 
وهل كوني عضو في المتداول العربي واشتراكي تحت احد الشركات التي برعايتكم يضمنلي حقي هذا هو سبب كثرة سؤالي               برجاء التعقيب وشكرا

----------


## الكراكند

> اخي الفاضل انا اتحدث عن بعض المخالفات التي سمعت عنها ومنها ان هناك بعض شركات الفوركس بعد ما تحقق ارباح كبيرة يقفلوا الحساب يا اما يماطلوا في سحبك لفلوسك فانا عايز اعرف هل تلك الصفة الدنيئة موجودة باي الشركات اللي تحت رعاية المتداول العربي 
> وهل كوني عضو في المتداول العربي واشتراكي تحت احد الشركات التي برعايتكم يضمنلي حقي هذا هو سبب كثرة سؤالي               برجاء التعقيب وشكرا

 لا تقلق الشركات الموجودة تحت رعاية المتداول ليس بها هذا العيب وحتي لو حدث شئ  بالمنتدي سيقف مع العملاء..

----------


## heshamk12

هل wwm تقبل Scalping ؟

----------


## Ahmed_Gawiesh

عندى كذا سؤال محيرنى 
اولا هفترض انى عندى حساب بقيمة 5000 دولار و اريد دخول النقطة ب عشرة سنت فما الرافعة التى احتاجها و ما علاقة الرافعة المالية بقيمة حسابى ؟؟؟!!!! 
او بمعنى اخر لو اخترت مثلا رافعة مالية معينة ... هل سيختلف قيمة النقطة اذا كان حسابى 5000 دولار او مليون دولار ام ان الرافعة لا علاقة لها بقيمة الحساب ؟ 
ثانيا هل للذهب و المعادن رافعة خاصة اى ان مثلا اقل سعر نقطة للذهب هى واحد دولار ام انة مثلة مثل باقى العملات يتوقف على الرافعة
يعنى لو اخترت رافعة معينة و دخلت صفقتين صفقة منهم للذهب دولار .... و صفقة اخرى يورو ين ... هل ستختلف قيمة النقطة فى الصفقتين و اقصد قيمة وليس عدد ؟؟؟ 
ثالثا لو فتحت صفقة سعر النقطة فيها 1 دولار ما قيمة الهامش الذى سيتم سحبة  
رابعا هل الرافعة هى نظام لحسابى ام اننى استطيع ان افتح صفقة برافعة مالية كبيرة و صفقة اخرى فى نفس الوقت برافعة مالية اقل  
و شكرا و اسف على الاطالة ...
اخوكم احمد من مصر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> هل wwm تقبل Scalping ؟

 
اعتقد نعم اخى ويمكنك التواصل مع خدمة العملاء فى اى سؤال عن الشركات التى يرعاها المتداول العربى :   *خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي*

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> عندى كذا سؤال محيرنى 
> اولا هفترض انى عندى حساب بقيمة 5000 دولار و اريد دخول النقطة ب عشرة سنت فما الرافعة التى احتاجها و ما علاقة الرافعة المالية بقيمة حسابى ؟؟؟!!!! 
> او بمعنى اخر لو اخترت مثلا رافعة مالية معينة ... هل سيختلف قيمة النقطة اذا كان حسابى 5000 دولار او مليون دولار ام ان الرافعة لا علاقة لها بقيمة الحساب ؟ 
> ثانيا هل للذهب و المعادن رافعة خاصة اى ان مثلا اقل سعر نقطة للذهب هى واحد دولار ام انة مثلة مثل باقى العملات يتوقف على الرافعة
> يعنى لو اخترت رافعة معينة و دخلت صفقتين صفقة منهم للذهب دولار .... و صفقة اخرى يورو ين ... هل ستختلف قيمة النقطة فى الصفقتين و اقصد قيمة وليس عدد ؟؟؟ 
> ثالثا لو فتحت صفقة سعر النقطة فيها 1 دولار ما قيمة الهامش الذى سيتم سحبة  
> رابعا هل الرافعة هى نظام لحسابى ام اننى استطيع ان افتح صفقة برافعة مالية كبيرة و صفقة اخرى فى نفس الوقت برافعة مالية اقل  
> و شكرا و اسف على الاطالة ...
> اخوكم احمد من مصر

    مرحبا اخى احمد .. 
- اغلب اسئلتك ستجد لها اجابة فى الشرح الرئيسى لمعنى الرافعة  ويمكنك قراءة موضوعات مثل :   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t7500.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t61390.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t24052.html  الرافعة المالية ونظام المتاجرة بالهامش  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t160528.html   
 - ولاحظ ان العديد من هذه الارقام يحتسب بطريقة الية فى برنامج التداول لديك دون الحاجه لحساب كل ذلك ..  
- بالنسبة للمعادن فلا افيدك فى ذلك لانى لا اتاجر عليها .. 
- الرافعه ثابته للحساب بالكامل ولا تتغير الا بطلب مباشر منك للبروكر وتقبت بعدها على ما طلبت " اذا اتاح البروكر تغييرها " لكن لا يمكن فتح عقد برافعه وعقد اخر برافعه مختلفه انت تغير فقط قيمة العقد وبالتالى قيمة النقطة ..  
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## lite-me

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
استفسار عن متطلبات الهامش 
مثلاكم أقدر أفتح صفقة في وقت واحد اذا كان 
رصيدي 400 دولار 
وهل أذ أختصرتها في عقد 15.000
او 20 هي نفس الطريقة 
وماهي متطلبات الهامش المطلوبةلعقد 15000

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> استفسار عن متطلبات الهامش 
> مثلاكم أقدر أفتح صفقة في وقت واحد اذا كان 
> رصيدي 400 دولار 
> وهل أذ أختصرتها في عقد 15.000
> او 20 هي نفس الطريقة 
> وماهي متطلبات الهامش المطلوبةلعقد 15000

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم السؤال الذي تطرحه فهو خطأ من الاساس 
هناك اعتبارات اخري غير الهامش لتحديد العقد المطلوب علي حسب الرصيد
رصيدك 400 دولار وعلي حسب الرافعة المالية ستحدد الهامش المحجوز 
اهم اعتبار تاخده في الحسبان هو حساب المخاطرة قبل الدخول ف الصفقة 
من وجهة نظري لو حسابك 1000 دولار تدخل بعقد 10.000 .. النقطة بدولار

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

لو سمحت كنت محتاجة اعرف خطوات تطبية مؤشر الماكد ذو الخطين على الميتا تريدر 4

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لو سمحت كنت محتاجة اعرف خطوات تطبية مؤشر الماكد ذو الخطين على الميتا تريدر 4

  
مرحبا سارة .. 
خطوات " تطبية "  .... ؟ 
المعذرة فى توضيح الكلمة او السؤال اكثر ..

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

اسفة على الخطأ
انا اقصد عندما اقوم بتطبيق موشر الماكد على الميتا تريدر من بيظهر لى بهذا الشكل 
اقصد بيظهر بخط و احد فقط فما هى طريقة المفروض اتباعها لظهور خط ال SIGNAL
ويكون الماكد دى بهذا الشكل

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اسفة على الخطأ
> انا اقصد عندما اقوم بتطبيق موشر الماكد على الميتا تريدر من بيظهر لى بهذا الشكل 
> اقصد بيظهر بخط و احد فقط فما هى طريقة المفروض اتباعها لظهور خط ال SIGNAL
> ويكون الماكد دى بهذا الشكل

   جربى هذا المؤشر ...   FX Sniper MACD Lines.zip   وايضا راجعى هذا الموضوع ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t62083.html    
‏

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

اسفة على الاطالة لكنى مبتدئة فى الفوركس و مش قادرة افهم الملف اللى حضرتك ارفقته
ممكن التوضيح اكثر لو سمحت

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اسفة على الاطالة لكنى مبتدئة فى الفوركس و مش قادرة افهم الملف اللى حضرتك ارفقته
> ممكن التوضيح اكثر لو سمحت

  تحت امرك .. 
الملف المرفق فى البداية ملف مضغوط يمكن فك الضغط عنه ببرنامج  winrar وبعدها ينتج ملف المؤشر نفسه والذى يوضع فى مجلد داخل برنامج التداول الخاص بكى .. 
شروحات الميتاتريدر تجديها فى هذا الفهرس : 
وكذلك هذا الموضوع هام جدا :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189830.html *مثبــت: المتيـم : من هنا البدايه .. فهرس الموضوعات التى تهم اخواننا المبتدئين ...*

----------


## Ordla

السلام عليكم
أجوا منكم أحبتي في الله إشادي إلى طريقة لجمع stoch و RSI وVolume في خانة واحدة.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم
> أجوا منكم أحبتي في الله إشادي إلى طريقة لجمع stoch و RSI وVolume في خانة واحدة.

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
لو تقصد كما بالصورة فبسهولة من قائمة Navigation قم بعمل سحب و افلات للمؤشرات المطلوبة كلها ..     - وستجد توضبح اكثر فى الفيديو  التالى :  شرح دمج مؤشرين فى نافذة واحده على الميتاتريدر 4

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم
> أجوا منكم أحبتي في الله إشادي إلى طريقة لجمع stoch و RSI وVolume في خانة واحدة.

  عليكم السلام
اتفضل هذا فيديو لي بشرح كيفية دمج المؤشرات فى نافذة واحدة

----------


## YOUCEF4787

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم أريد أن أعرف الفرق بين خطوط الدعم و القيعان و بين خطوط المقاومة و القمم وكيفية تحديدهم باظبط 
شكرا.

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم 
> من فضلكم أريد أن أعرف الفرق بين خطوط الدعم و القيعان و بين خطوط المقاومة و القمم وكيفية تحديدهم باظبط 
> شكرا.

 
عليكم السلام اخي العزيز
واضح فقط ان لديك اختلاط بالجمل
ولكن هناك خطوط الدعم والمقاومة
فالدعم بيكون عند القيعان 
والمقاومة بتكون عند القمم
ويمكنك قراءة اكثر تفصيلية بالشارتات هنا  https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar...rt--resistance

----------


## YOUCEF4787

> عليكم السلام اخي العزيز
> واضح فقط ان لديك اختلاط بالجمل
> ولكن هناك خطوط الدعم والمقاومة
> فالدعم بيكون عند القيعان 
> والمقاومة بتكون عند القمم
> ويمكنك قراءة اكثر تفصيلية بالشارتات هنا  https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar...rt--resistance

 شكرا جزيلا أستاذ معطي بصراحة تعلمت منك الكثير و خاصة رحابة الصدر تجاه المبتدئين

----------


## YOUCEF4787

سؤال آخر 
ماهو أفضل فريم لتحديد إتجاه السعر و كيف يتم تحديد الإتجاه.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> سؤال آخر 
> ماهو أفضل فريم لتحديد إتجاه السعر و كيف يتم تحديد الإتجاه.

  مرحبا اخى يوسف .. 
- اولا بخصوص سؤالك السابق عن الدعم و المقاومه فهذه موضوعات اخرى تفيدك باذن الله :   محاضرات الدعم والمقاومة للأستاذ أيمن واكد.  شرح نقاط الدعم والمقاومه  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة.. كيف ولماذا؟! موضوع تعليمي مهم.!  (خطوط الدعم والمقاومة) تعالو نتعلمها و نحترف فيها   - اما سؤالك الان فلا يوجد فريم هو الافضل لان هذا مبنى على نوعية صفقاتك هل انت متاجر طويل المدى ام سكالبر ام ماذا وبالاخير فكل الفريمات مرتبطة ببعضها وما تراه اتجاه على فريم الساعة قد يكون مجرد تصحيح لاتجاه اخر على اليومى وهكذا ..

----------


## YOUCEF4787

> مرحبا اخى يوسف .. 
> - اولا بخصوص سؤالك السابق عن الدعم و المقاومه فهذه موضوعات اخرى تفيدك باذن الله :   محاضرات الدعم والمقاومة للأستاذ أيمن واكد.  شرح نقاط الدعم والمقاومه  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة.. كيف ولماذا؟! موضوع تعليمي مهم.!  (خطوط الدعم والمقاومة) تعالو نتعلمها و نحترف فيها   - اما سؤالك الان فلا يوجد فريم هو الافضل لان هذا مبنى على نوعية صفقاتك هل انت متاجر طويل المدى ام سكالبر ام ماذا وبالاخير فكل الفريمات مرتبطة ببعضها وما تراه اتجاه على فريم الساعة قد يكون مجرد تصحيح لاتجاه اخر على اليومى وهكذا ..

 جواب شافي كافي أشكرك جزيل الشكر دكتور أحمد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> جواب شافي كافي أشكرك جزيل الشكر دكتور أحمد

  
تحت امرك اخى .......

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

شكرا جدا لحضرتك انا الحمد لله قدرت احمل الموشر
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

لو سمحت انا لو محتاجة انى اتابع اهم التوصيات على الازواج الرئيسية يوميا بيكون من خلال اى قسم فى المنتدى و شكرا

----------


## moh.gahmy

> لو سمحت انا لو محتاجة انى اتابع اهم التوصيات على الازواج الرئيسية يوميا بيكون من خلال اى قسم فى المنتدى و شكرا

 من خلال الرابط التالي  https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar...8A%D8%A7%D8%AA

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> جواب شافي كافي أشكرك جزيل الشكر دكتور أحمد

  

> شكرا جدا لحضرتك انا الحمد لله قدرت احمل الموشر
> جزاك الله خيرا

  فى خدمتكم جميعا اخوانى الكرام ،،

----------


## why_dol

السلام عليكم سؤالي واستفساري عن قيمة النقطة
اذا كان ال  size 1.00 كم تكون قيمة النقطة ؟ هل 1 دولار ام 10 دولار
ارجو الرد اذا كان ال size او volume
1.00 , 2.00 , .0.05 ,0.04 كل وحدة كم تكون قيمة النقطة فيها ؟

----------


## why_dol

وسؤال اخر كيف ان اظهر الخط الذي اشتريت منه على الشارت ؟
لانه اذا عملت عملية شراء اوقات يظهر لي خط منقط عند السعر الي اشتريت منه واحيانا اخرى لا يظهر هذا الخط

----------


## Mo3Ty

> السلام عليكم سؤالي واستفساري عن قيمة النقطة
> اذا كان ال  size 1.00 كم تكون قيمة النقطة ؟ هل 1 دولار ام 10 دولار
> ارجو الرد اذا كان ال size او volume
> 1.00 , 2.00 , .0.05 ,0.04 كل وحدة كم تكون قيمة النقطة فيها ؟

 عليكم السلام
لو 1= 10 دولار
لو 2= 20 دولار
لو  05.= نصف دولار
لو 04. =  40 سنت
لو 1.= دولار 
نقبل تحياتي

----------


## Mo3Ty

> وسؤال اخر كيف ان اظهر الخط الذي اشتريت منه على الشارت ؟
> لانه اذا عملت عملية شراء اوقات يظهر لي خط منقط عند السعر الي اشتريت منه واحيانا اخرى لا يظهر هذا الخط

 
 يجب ان يظهر دائما اخي الفاضل مدام نفذت اوردر شراء او بيع
يمكن فقط المكان الى اشتريت منه هو هو نفس السعر الحالي فالخطين فوق بعض لذلك لا يمكنك رؤيته فانتظر قليلا يتحرك السعر وحيظهر معاك

----------


## why_dol

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذ معطي .. 
انا من متابعينك في " طريقتي " الله يبارك فصحتك و بأهلك وكله بميزان حسناتك 
لم تكن من كاتمين العلم وانسان معطاء كثر الله من امثالك ليصلحو بحال الدنيا امين يا رب
شكراا وانا سعيد جدا لانه الرد كان منك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم سؤالي واستفساري عن قيمة النقطة
> اذا كان ال  size 1.00 كم تكون قيمة النقطة ؟ هل 1 دولار ام 10 دولار
> ارجو الرد اذا كان ال size او volume
> 1.00 , 2.00 , .0.05 ,0.04 كل وحدة كم تكون قيمة النقطة فيها ؟

  

> وسؤال اخر كيف ان اظهر الخط الذي اشتريت منه على الشارت ؟
> لانه اذا عملت عملية شراء اوقات يظهر لي خط منقط عند السعر الي اشتريت منه واحيانا اخرى لا يظهر هذا الخط

   السلام عليكم .. 
- بالنسبة لاحجام العقود راجع التالى للتوضيح :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t89410.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t191157.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t100094.html 
- وبالنسبة لسعر الشراء راجع التالى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t190939.html

----------


## why_dol

شكرا اخي المتيم على الجواب المفيد والشامل
ولي سؤال اخر 
اريد ان اتعلم طريقة رسم الهارومنيك
كل المواضيع في المنتدى تشرح الهارومونيك ولا تشرح كيفية رسمه 
وهناك موضوع ولكن من قدم الموضوع اصبخت الصور لا تظهر فيه وشكرا لك اخي المتيم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا اخي المتيم على الجواب المفيد والشامل
> ولي سؤال اخر 
> اريد ان اتعلم طريقة رسم الهارومنيك
> كل المواضيع في المنتدى تشرح الهارومونيك ولا تشرح كيفية رسمه 
> وهناك موضوع ولكن من قدم الموضوع اصبخت الصور لا تظهر فيه وشكرا لك اخي المتيم

 
مرحبا ....... 
- لو تقصد الرسم الجاهز فهذا يتم غالبا بواسطة احد مؤشرات الهارمونيك وستجد الكثير منها بالمنتدى .. 
- اما لو تقصد الرسم اليدوى فيكون عن طريق اداة المثلث الموجوده فى الميتاتريدر بهذا الشكل :

----------


## why_dol

انا اقصد عن كيفية الرسم وليس ادوات الرسم 
ممم يعني بعرف انه الرسم لازم يكون بالاول عن طريق خطوط الفيوناتشي
نفس هذا الفيديو https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rqo-MBoPUg
فهل في طريقة للرسم ولها قواعد وليس فقط مجرد اشكال اضعها عالشارت

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> انا اقصد عن كيفية الرسم وليس ادوات الرسم 
> ممم يعني بعرف انه الرسم لازم يكون بالاول عن طريق خطوط الفيوناتشي
> نفس هذا الفيديو https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rqo-MBoPUg
> فهل في طريقة للرسم ولها قواعد وليس فقط مجرد اشكال اضعها عالشارت

  تمام ..
طبعا هناك قواعد للرسم مفصلة لكل نموذج من نماذج الهارمونيك وقد شرحها الاخ هادى منذ سنوات عديدة :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37865.html

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

لو سمحت كنت محتاجة اكبر قدر من المواضيع و الكتب و الفيديوهات عن كبفية تحديد و رسم الدعوم و المقاومات بكل الادوات و يارب تكون بطريقة مبسطة للمبتدئين و شكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لو سمحت كنت محتاجة اكبر قدر من المواضيع و الكتب و الفيديوهات عن كبفية تحديد و رسم الدعوم و المقاومات بكل الادوات و يارب تكون بطريقة مبسطة للمبتدئين و شكرا

   اتفضلى كبداية :  *محاضرات الدعم والمقاومة للأستاذ أيمن واكد.*  شرح نقاط الدعم والمقاومه  نقاط الدعم والمقاومة.. كيف ولماذا؟! موضوع تعليمي مهم.!  (خطوط الدعم والمقاومة) تعالو نتعلمها و نحترف فيها

----------


## Ordla

أنظر الصورة للتوضيح أكثر الملف المرفق 443531
لاحظ الخط الأحمر، اختفت قائمة العملات، كانت سابقا على هذا الشكل: الملف المرفق 443532
ما العمل من فضلكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> أنظر الصورة للتوضيح أكثر الملف المرفق 443531
> لاحظ الخط الأحمر، اختفت قائمة العملات، كانت سابقا على هذا الشكل: الملف المرفق 443532
> ما العمل من فضلكم

  
الصور لا تظهر اخى فضلا رفعها بطريقة صحيحة ..

----------


## Ordla

أنظر الصورة للتوضيح أكثر 
لاحظ الخط الأحمر، اختفت قائمة العملات، كانت سابقا على هذا الشكل: 
ما العمل من فضلكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> أنظر الصورة للتوضيح أكثر 
> لاحظ الخط الأحمر، اختفت قائمة العملات، كانت سابقا على هذا الشكل: 
> ما العمل من فضلكم

  يا غالى لا توجد صور امامى ظاهرة ..

----------


## Ordla

https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...hmentid=443531  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...hmentid=443532 
والله الصور تظهر عندي، لا أعرف كيف لاتظهر لك، عموما اضغط على الرابطين أعلاه لتفتح الصورتين، مشكو أخي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...hmentid=443531  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...hmentid=443532 
> والله الصور تظهر عندي، لا أعرف كيف لاتظهر لك، عموما اضغط على الرابطين أعلاه لتفتح الصورتين، مشكو أخي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

رفع الصور اخى يكون من الايقونة الموضحه وليس ارفاق للملفات ..

----------


## Ordla

[img=http://s8.postimg.org/szyiyjq75/Capture.jpg]

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> [img=http://s8.postimg.org/szyiyjq75/Capture.jpg]

 
بسيطة اخى .. 
- كليك يمين على الشارت واختر خصائص وتاكد من هذه العلامة ثم اوك ..

----------


## Ordla

[QUOTE=المتيـم;2998236]
بسيطة اخى .. 
- كليك يمين على الشارت واختر خصائص وتاكد من هذه العلامة ثم اوك .. 
هذا الزر عندو علاقة ب open high low close price يعني لايجدي نفعا مع قائمة العملات، وجربته وهو يخفي أويظهر OHLC من أعلى الشاشة، ياريت تعطون حل آخر]

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

[QUOTE=Ordla;2998315] 

> بسيطة اخى .. 
> - كليك يمين على الشارت واختر خصائص وتاكد من هذه العلامة ثم اوك .. 
> هذا الزر عندو علاقة ب open high low close price يعني لايجدي نفعا مع قائمة العملات، وجربته وهو يخفي أويظهر OHLC من أعلى الشاشة، ياريت تعطون حل آخر]

 تمام اخى انت غالبا قمت بتغيير البروفايل حسب ما  فهمت من الصور فيمكن العودة الى البروفايل الاصلى من قائمة بروفايل واختيار  Default >>

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

[QUOTE=المتيـم;2998416] 

> تمام اخى انت غالبا قمت بتغيير البروفايل حسب ما  فهمت من الصور فيمكن العودة الى البروفايل الاصلى من قائمة بروفايل واختيار  Default >>

  وكذلك حتى مع تغيير البروفايل بالوقوف على اماكن تواجد الشموع تظهر البيانات التى وضحتها فى صورك ..

----------


## Namer228

اخواني افضل شركة فوركس من ناحية المصداقيه والتراخيص والسحب والايداع ارجو الاجابه من واقع تجربه

----------


## moh.gahmy

> اخواني افضل شركة فوركس من ناحية المصداقيه والتراخيص والسحب والايداع ارجو الاجابه من واقع تجربه

 افضل شركات من وجهة نظري هي الشركات التي تعاملت معها ولها مصداقية عالية 
وهي الشركات التي تحت رعاية المتداول العربي amana capital & wwm & fxsol
ويمكن ان تجربهم وتري بنفسك من خلال فتح حساب لديهم https://www.arabictrader.com/beta/ar/open-real-account 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## fahedz

السلام عليكم  
هل يمكن قياس كل ارتفاع او انخفاض في ال pips  هو عبارة عن 10$  في ال lot الواحدة ؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  
> هل يمكن قياس كل ارتفاع او انخفاض في ال pips  هو عبارة عن 10$  في ال lot الواحدة ؟؟

  السلام عليكم اخى ..  
-  لا يمكن ذلك اخى العزيز لان قيمة النقطة تختلف حسب حجم العقود وكذلك حسب زوج العملات فمثلا قيمة النقطة للعقد ستاندرد لليورو دولار 10 دولار بينما قيمة نقطة واحده ايضا مع زوج اليورو باوند تساوى 15 دولار ..  
- يمكنك مراجعة التالى لمزيد من التوضيح :   كيفية حساب سعر النقطة   حاسبة قيمة النقطة  هل يوجد مؤشر يعطي كم تساوي قيمة النقطة يوضع على الشارت

----------


## marwan5332

السلام عليكم   
1- هل استطيع معرفة عدد العقود التي استطيع فتحها مباشرة من الميتا تريدر4 بناء على المبلغ الذي بحسابي و الزوج المشاهد حالياً؟  
2- هل يوجد اداة لحساب عدد النقاط المتبقية على نداء الهامش بناء على الهامش المتوفر بعد فتح الصفقة حتى اعرف متى سيتم نداء الهامش بعد كم نقطة ؟ 
شكراً

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم   
> 1- هل استطيع معرفة عدد العقود التي استطيع فتحها مباشرة من الميتا تريدر4 بناء على المبلغ الذي بحسابي و الزوج المشاهد حالياً؟  
> 2- هل يوجد اداة لحساب عدد النقاط المتبقية على نداء الهامش بناء على الهامش المتوفر بعد فتح الصفقة حتى اعرف متى سيتم نداء الهامش بعد كم نقطة ؟ 
> شكراً

  السلام عليكم اخى .. 
- بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى فلا اعتقد ذلك ولم تمر على هذه الفكرة .. 
- النقطة الثانية يمكنك ذلك عن طريق مؤشر كالتالى :  
مؤشر يحسب عدد النقاط المتبقية حتى الوصول إلى المارجن بناء على الصفقات المفتوحه  Margin Checker V2.mq4

----------


## marwan5332

> السلام عليكم اخى .. 
> - بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى فلا اعتقد ذلك ولم تمر على هذه الفكرة .. 
> - النقطة الثانية يمكنك ذلك عن طريق مؤشر كالتالى :  
> مؤشر يحسب عدد النقاط المتبقية حتى الوصول إلى المارجن بناء على الصفقات المفتوحه  Margin Checker V2.mq4

 .اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعاونك جزاك الله كل خير 
بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى كنت اضن اذا هناك طريقة لمعرفة المارجن المطلوب لفتح الصفقة بعدد لوت معين للزوج المشاهد حالياً 
كم المارجن المطلوب لشراء (0.10) لزوج GBP/USD بالسعر الحالي ؟   وجدت هذه الميزة ببرامج اخرى لكن لم اجدها بالميتاتريدر4   :Asvc:

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> .اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعاونك جزاك الله كل خير 
> بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى كنت اضن اذا هناك طريقة لمعرفة المارجن المطلوب لفتح الصفقة بعدد لوت معين للزوج المشاهد حالياً 
> كم المارجن المطلوب لشراء (0.10) لزوج GBP/USD بالسعر الحالي ؟   وجدت هذه الميزة ببرامج اخرى لكن لم اجدها بالميتاتريدر4

 
مرحبا اخى مروان .. 
- بالرغم من انتشار الميتاتريدر كاسهل البرامج للتداول الا ان هناك مزايا فى برامج اخرى لا تقدر بثمن وللاسف لا يوفرها الميتاتريدر لحكمة ما ! ..

----------


## faljassem

موضوع مميز افادني كوني مبتدئ
ممتن لكم زملائي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> موضوع مميز افادني كوني مبتدئ
> ممتن لكم زملائي

 الحمد لله انك استفدت غالينا وفى خدمتك دوما ،،

----------


## sniper1ksa

السلام عليكم 
كل عام والجميع بالف صحة والف سلامة 
ونسال الله ان يعيده علينا وعليكم اعوام عديده وانتم ومن تحبون بصحة وسلامة
احبتي لدي استفسار بسيط حول إمكانية مشاركت شخص اخر في حسابي بالميتاتريدر 
حيث ارغب ان يدخل هذا الشخص إلى الحساب و يطلع على جميع صفقاتي ولايمكن له ان يقوم بالتداول او إلغاء الصفقات انما الاطلاع فقط 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> كل عام والجميع بالف صحة والف سلامة 
> ونسال الله ان يعيده علينا وعليكم اعوام عديده وانتم ومن تحبون بصحة وسلامة
> احبتي لدي استفسار بسيط حول إمكانية مشاركت شخص اخر في حسابي بالميتاتريدر 
> حيث ارغب ان يدخل هذا الشخص إلى الحساب و يطلع على جميع صفقاتي ولايمكن له ان يقوم بالتداول او إلغاء الصفقات انما الاطلاع فقط 
> وشكرا لكم

   السلام عليكم اخى .. 
نعم يمكن ذلك عن طريق حساب المستثمر او Investor Pass فتعطى له باسورد تمكنه مما طلبت وللشرح اكثر راجع المشاركة رقم 19 فى الموضوع التالى :  
شرح تغيير باسورد حساب المستثمر او Investor Pass     تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## سحابة صيف

ســــلام عـــلــيــكـــم 
عندي الميتاتريدر 4 حطيته على Remote desktop على سيرفر VPS موصل بإنترنت عالي السرعة علشان اختبر فعالية إكسبرت معين.. 
ولكن المشكلة انني كلما دخلت علشان أشيك على الاكسبرت ونتائجه على الميتاتريدر فـ أتفاجأ بـ ان الميتاتريدر مغلق!!! كأنه أحد أغلقه !! 
ماهو باعتقادكم السبب؟ وماهو الحل ؟؟ علماً بأنه لايوجد تحديثات للويندوز مطلوبة ومبدئيا لا توجد مشاكل بصفة عامة 
أنا اريد ان يكون الاكسبرت على المنصة شغال 24 ساعة بدون تقطيع.  
أرجو المساعدة وشكراً.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ســــلام عـــلــيــكـــم 
> عندي الميتاتريدر 4 حطيته على Remote desktop على سيرفر VPS موصل بإنترنت عالي السرعة علشان اختبر فعالية إكسبرت معين.. 
> ولكن المشكلة انني كلما دخلت علشان أشيك على الاكسبرت ونتائجه على الميتاتريدر فـ أتفاجأ بـ ان الميتاتريدر مغلق!!! كأنه أحد أغلقه !! 
> ماهو باعتقادكم السبب؟ وماهو الحل ؟؟ علماً بأنه لايوجد تحديثات للويندوز مطلوبة ومبدئيا لا توجد مشاكل بصفة عامة 
> أنا اريد ان يكون الاكسبرت على المنصة شغال 24 ساعة بدون تقطيع.  
> أرجو المساعدة وشكراً.

  السلام عليكم اخى .. 
- لست خبيرا فى هذه النقطة لكن اوجهك الى قسم الاكسبرتات قد تجد من هم اكثر خبرة فى ذلك ان شاء الله ..   *برمجة اكسبرتات الفوركس والمؤشرات Indicators & Experts Advisors*

----------


## sniper1ksa

يعطيك الف عافية دكتور احمد 
عندي سؤال اخر إذا تفضلت 
لدي محفظة راس مالها 10 الاف دولار ولدي احد اصحابي خبير في التداول 
لكن من باب الحرص ارغب بتحديد وقف خسارة للمحفظة ( بغض النظر عن وقف الخسارة في الاوامر التي يضعها )
فمثلا 
دخل صفقة على اليورو دولار وخسر 2% من قيمة الحساب
ودخل صفقة على الدولار ين وخسر 3% من قيمة الحساب
ودخل صفقة على الباوند دولار وخسر 2% من قيمة الحساب
ودخل صفقة على اليورو ين فخسر 3%من قيمة الحساب
فاصبح مجموع الخسارة الان 10% من قيمة الحساب 
اريد ان يتوقف عن فتح اي صفقات مهما حاول فلا يمكن ان يتصرف في المبلغ المتبقي وهو 9000 دولار من اصل 10 الاف دولار
فلا يستطيع ان يتداول او يفتح صفقات 
علما باننا اتفقنا إذا خسر من الحساب 10 % يتوقف عن التداول ويخبرني بالامر 
لكن من باب الحرص اريد طريقة من منعه بالتداول  فهذا مال قد جمعته بجهد مني 
وشكرا لك مقدما

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> يعطيك الف عافية دكتور احمد 
> عندي سؤال اخر إذا تفضلت 
> لدي محفظة راس مالها 10 الاف دولار ولدي احد اصحابي خبير في التداول 
> لكن من باب الحرص ارغب بتحديد وقف خسارة للمحفظة ( بغض النظر عن وقف الخسارة في الاوامر التي يضعها )
> فمثلا 
> دخل صفقة على اليورو دولار وخسر 2% من قيمة الحساب
> ودخل صفقة على الدولار ين وخسر 3% من قيمة الحساب
> ودخل صفقة على الباوند دولار وخسر 2% من قيمة الحساب
> ودخل صفقة على اليورو ين فخسر 3%من قيمة الحساب
> ...

   اكرمك الله اخى .. 
- هذه الجزئية يمكن ان تستشير فيها مزود الخدمة او الحساب نفسه عن طريق عمل بعض انواع الحسابات التى يوفرها البروكر او بالطريقة اليدوية يمكنك تغيير باسورد الدخول وان كان الافضل طبعا ان يتم ذلك بطريقة ألية كما فى اول الكلام ..  وللمزيد راجع الاتى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t143892.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t126456.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t209941.html

----------


## sniper1ksa

شكرا لك يادكتور احمد على ماتقدمة من جهود

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك يادكتور احمد على ماتقدمة من جهود

 فى خدمتك غالينا .....

----------


## سحابة صيف

لو سمحتو... 
اعرف ان هنالك العديد من انواع الاكسبرتات.... \ الرقمي \ الهيدج \ المضاعفات \ التبريد \  
وغيره...  
=لو سمحتم أريد تعريف بسيط لكل نوع من انواع الاكسبرتات اعلاه وبالذات شرح مبسط عن اكسبرت التبريد  
= ايضا ماهو افضل نوع من هذه الانواع للمتاجره على الحساب الحقيقي بحيث ما يمرجن الحساب وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لو سمحتو... 
> اعرف ان هنالك العديد من انواع الاكسبرتات.... \ الرقمي \ الهيدج \ المضاعفات \ التبريد \  
> وغيره...  
> =لو سمحتم أريد تعريف بسيط لكل نوع من انواع الاكسبرتات اعلاه وبالذات شرح مبسط عن اكسبرت التبريد  
> = ايضا ماهو افضل نوع من هذه الانواع للمتاجره على الحساب الحقيقي بحيث ما يمرجن الحساب وشكرا

 السلام عليكم اخى .. 
- لا يوجد ما يسمى انواع الاكسبرت حسب ما تفضلت بذكره وانما هى افكار يطبقها الاكسبرت كالمضاعفات او غيره .. 
- وكذلك فلا يوجد الافضل من بينهم لكن عموما فالطرق التى لا تعمل بطريقة ادارية سليمة للحساب يعنى تطبق اى معيار من معايير ادارة راس المال وليس الاعتماد على المضاعفات او الهدج وما الى ذلك من طرق اثبتت فشلها التام مع السوق ولو بعد حين .. 
بالتوفيق ،،

----------


## BAHRENEYA

السلام عليكم 
نزلت برنامج الميتاتريدر لفرع شركة فكسول استراليا 
بس المشكله كل ما  افتح البرنامج ينطفي جهازي ,, شنو الحل ؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> نزلت برنامج الميتاتريدر لفرع شركة فكسول استراليا 
> بس المشكله كل ما  افتح البرنامج ينطفي جهازي ,, شنو الحل ؟؟

 
راجع هذا الموضوع اخى ..  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t222089.html

----------


## firas alsouri

تحية طيبة ، 
سؤالي عن شركات وساطة في السويد مضمونة او مجربة من قبل الاخوة في المنتدى ، اي هل يوجد شركات في السويد تتعامل بالحساب الاسلامي ، وفيها خدمات باللغة العربية ، وتستوفي شروط الشركة الموثوقة ، 
ثانيا لدينا العديد من الاخوة المهتمين بالفوركس في السويد وهم متابعون للمنتدى خطوة بخطوة ولكن الخبرة تنقصهم لعدم قدرتهم على التطبيق العملي ،لذلك نرجو من الاساتذة في المنتدى دراسة هذا الموضوع ، وربما نتوصل الى مراحل متقدمة في التعامل مع المنتدى،لكم اطيب التمنيات

----------


## mmaa

عندي استفسار بخصوص الرافعه المالية التي تستخدم في سوق الفوركس 
مثلا رصيدي 1.000 دولار واستخدم رافعه 1.200
يقولون كان رصيدك اصبح 200.000 دولار  
مع العلم ان المنصة امامي نفس المبلغ 1.000 دولار فقط 
هل هوا اقراض يجر منفعه لهم  
اللي فهمته من الوسيط انه يحصل فقط على فارق العمله السبريد خاصه بالحسابات الاسلامية لا ياخذون الا السبريد  
يعني هم فعلا يجعلون رصيد 200.000 دولار فعلياً او لا 
هل ينزل في حسابي في البنك الذي يتعامل معه الوسيط فعلا هذا المبلغ  
ياليت توضح لي لان البعض يقول هذا قرض يجر فائدة فهوا حرام

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> تحية طيبة ، 
> سؤالي عن شركات وساطة في السويد مضمونة او مجربة من قبل الاخوة في المنتدى ، اي هل يوجد شركات في السويد تتعامل بالحساب الاسلامي ، وفيها خدمات باللغة العربية ، وتستوفي شروط الشركة الموثوقة ، 
> ثانيا لدينا العديد من الاخوة المهتمين بالفوركس في السويد وهم متابعون للمنتدى خطوة بخطوة ولكن الخبرة تنقصهم لعدم قدرتهم على التطبيق العملي ،لذلك نرجو من الاساتذة في المنتدى دراسة هذا الموضوع ، وربما نتوصل الى مراحل متقدمة في التعامل مع المنتدى،لكم اطيب التمنيات

 السلام عليكم اخى .. 
- بشكل شخصى لم اتعامل مع شركات تابعة للسويد لكن لا مانع من التواصل مع الادارة بقسم الاقتراحات لعل هناك ما ينفع الجميع .. 
تحياتى ،،

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> عندي استفسار بخصوص الرافعه المالية التي تستخدم في سوق الفوركس 
> مثلا رصيدي 1.000 دولار واستخدم رافعه 1.200
> يقولون كان رصيدك اصبح 200.000 دولار  
> مع العلم ان المنصة امامي نفس المبلغ 1.000 دولار فقط 
> هل هوا اقراض يجر منفعه لهم  
> اللي فهمته من الوسيط انه يحصل فقط على فارق العمله السبريد خاصه بالحسابات الاسلامية لا ياخذون الا السبريد  
> يعني هم فعلا يجعلون رصيد 200.000 دولار فعلياً او لا 
> هل ينزل في حسابي في البنك الذي يتعامل معه الوسيط فعلا هذا المبلغ  
> ياليت توضح لي لان البعض يقول هذا قرض يجر فائدة فهوا حرام

  السلام عليكم ..  
- يمكنك اخى مراجعة الموضوع التالى لمعرفة اراء من هم اهل للفتوى :  * مثبــت: " فتاوى مختلفة عن شرعية المتاجرة في سوق العملات"*وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ،،

----------


## mmaa

> السلام عليكم ..  
> - يمكنك اخى مراجعة الموضوع التالى لمعرفة اراء من هم اهل للفتوى :  * مثبــت: " فتاوى مختلفة عن شرعية المتاجرة في سوق العملات"*وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ،،

 
شكراا لردك 
لكن بخصوص القرض هل فعلا يتم ايداع المبلغ في حسابي في البنك  .؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكراا لردك 
> لكن بخصوص القرض هل فعلا يتم ايداع المبلغ في حسابي في البنك  .؟

 الرافعه المالية هدفها زيادة قدرتك الشرائية وليست الايداع فى حساب بنكى بقيمة الرافعه .. وبالتالى لا يتم ايداع طبعا بهذا المبلغ ولهذا ارفقت لك الموضوع السابق ..

----------


## mmaa

شكراااا لك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكراااا لك

  
عفوا عزيزى ،،

----------


## firas alsouri

شكرا استاذ على الرد على سؤالي والحقيقة هذه المشاركة الاولى في قسم الاستفسار  وتحياتي الطيبة على الاهتمام

----------


## mmaa

معليش استاذي العزيز  
خلينا نقول ان الرافعه المالية  :: انه اذهب للسوق المالي لشراء عقد ستاندر ب 10 دولار   وعقد ستاندر كما تعلم ب 100.000 من العمله الرئيسية  
وانا لا املك الا 1.000 دولار   راس مالي  وعند إختياري رافعه مالية 1:200     سوف يكون لدي قوة شرائيه بقيمة 200.000 دولار  
وهو  لا يودع في حسابي ولكن بمعنى انه اذهب للسوق كي اشتري عقد ستاندر ولدي ضمان اشبه شي ورقي  ( كاني احمل ورقة فيها ضمان انه عندي مبلغ قيمة العقد ) 
وعقد ستاندر 100.000 دولار . لكن الوسيط مثلا يحجز مبلغ 200 دولار كضمان 
 وفي حال الخسارة 200 دولار يغلق الصفقة  
ويصبح رصيدي 800 دولار  ... مع الرافعه يكون 160.000  دولار  
بمعنى ليس قرضاً فعلياً مالياً وانما اشبه شي كان البنك يقول للسوق المالي هذا العميل لدية قييمة عقد ستاندر  
** هل فهمي الان صحيح **

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> معليش استاذي العزيز  
> خلينا نقول ان الرافعه المالية  :: انه اذهب للسوق المالي لشراء عقد ستاندر ب 10 دولار   وعقد ستاندر كما تعلم ب 100.000 من العمله الرئيسية  
> وانا لا املك الا 1.000 دولار   راس مالي  وعند إختياري رافعه مالية 1:200     سوف يكون لدي قوة شرائيه بقيمة 200.000 دولار  
> وهو  لا يودع في حسابي ولكن بمعنى انه اذهب للسوق كي اشتري عقد ستاندر ولدي ضمان اشبه شي ورقي  ( كاني احمل ورقة فيها ضمان انه عندي مبلغ قيمة العقد ) 
> وعقد ستاندر 100.000 دولار . لكن الوسيط مثلا يحجز مبلغ 200 دولار كضمان 
>  وفي حال الخسارة 200 دولار يغلق الصفقة  
> ويصبح رصيدي 800 دولار  ... مع الرافعه يكون 160.000  دولار  
> بمعنى ليس قرضاً فعلياً مالياً وانما اشبه شي كان البنك يقول للسوق المالي هذا العميل لدية قييمة عقد ستاندر  
> ** هل فهمي الان صحيح **

  
تماما اخى العزيز مظبوط .. 
وفى خدمتك دوما ان شاء الله ،،

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا استاذ على الرد على سؤالي والحقيقة هذه المشاركة الاولى في قسم الاستفسار  وتحياتي الطيبة على الاهتمام

  
عفوا اخى الحبيب وكلنا هنا نتعلم من بعض ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركات اخرى لك ..

----------


## mmaa

> تماما اخى العزيز مظبوط .. 
> وفى خدمتك دوما ان شاء الله ،،

 اعجز عن شكرك وااسف جدااا لاني مبتدئ 
الله يوفقك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اعجز عن شكرك وااسف جدااا لاني مبتدئ 
> الله يوفقك

 ولا يهمك حبيبى ،،

----------


## Abdelrhman walid

هذه اول مشاركة ليه في المتاول العربي .... 
بحثت كثيرا وقرات اكثر ولم استفد ولم اتعلم اكثر مما تعلمت هنا في منتدى المتداول العربي 
تعلمت الفوركس من هنا ولذلك قررت ان اشترك في ذلك الصرح القيم ....
ولكي اضع باقي استفساراتي ولاتعلم اكثر ... انا الان على صدد فتح حساب حقيقي ولاكن عم تواجهني بعض المشاكل واتمنا المساعده 
من اصحاب الخبره اللذين لم يبخلو على احد بمعلومه ولا حتى مساعده
اول استفسار اريد ان اعرف افضل الشركات واسهلهم في السحب والايداع والموثوق بها 
ثاني شيئ انا من مصر ووجدت أناس كثيره وجهتها مشاكل في ايداع الاموال والسحب ايضا 
فاتمنا اذا حد يقدر يفيني في هذا الشيئ ... ولو في حد اتعامل مع البنك الاهلي ياريت يقلي كيف اسوي هل شي لانه بنسبالي الانسب 
اذا في بنك تاني مفيش مشكله واتمنا الافاده  :Regular Smile:  وشكرا لكم جميعا والقائمين على هذا الصرح ... من اعطوني الفرصه لتعلم الفوركس ولكل فيه حتى هذه اللحظه

----------


## mmaa

من ضمن الخيارات في التسجيل في شركة الوساطه   هوا اختيار نوع الحساب  (  ميتاتريد   أو ecn ) 
اللي اعرفه ميتاتريد  هذي منصة  
و ecn   هذا نوع شركة الوسيط  
لو ممكن الافادة

----------


## Mo3Ty

> هذه اول مشاركة ليه في المتاول العربي .... 
> بحثت كثيرا وقرات اكثر ولم استفد ولم اتعلم اكثر مما تعلمت هنا في منتدى المتداول العربي 
> تعلمت الفوركس من هنا ولذلك قررت ان اشترك في ذلك الصرح القيم ....
> ولكي اضع باقي استفساراتي ولاتعلم اكثر ... انا الان على صدد فتح حساب حقيقي ولاكن عم تواجهني بعض المشاكل واتمنا المساعده 
> من اصحاب الخبره اللذين لم يبخلو على احد بمعلومه ولا حتى مساعده
> اول استفسار اريد ان اعرف افضل الشركات واسهلهم في السحب والايداع والموثوق بها 
> ثاني شيئ انا من مصر ووجدت أناس كثيره وجهتها مشاكل في ايداع الاموال والسحب ايضا 
> فاتمنا اذا حد يقدر يفيني في هذا الشيئ ... ولو في حد اتعامل مع البنك الاهلي ياريت يقلي كيف اسوي هل شي لانه بنسبالي الانسب 
> اذا في بنك تاني مفيش مشكله واتمنا الافاده  وشكرا لكم جميعا والقائمين على هذا الصرح ... من اعطوني الفرصه لتعلم الفوركس ولكل فيه حتى هذه اللحظه

  اهلا بيك يا عبد الرحمن
اولا نصيحة اخوية ان هذا المجال خطر جدا فقبل ما تدخل فيه لايف تأكد انه ليس بكل مالك.. وانك اخذ وقت كافي فى التدريب
ثانيا بالنسبة للشركات حاول تختار شركة تكون تحت وكيل عربي كبير مثل المتداول العربي
بالنسبة لمشاكل السحب والايداع بمصر حلها الامثل هو التحويل والاستلام عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية مثل نيتلر او سكريل
بالنسبة للايداع ولاسحب من الاهلى حيبقا فيه مشاكل لان ممنوع تحويل او استلام اموال من شركات الفوركس

----------


## Mo3Ty

> من ضمن الخيارات في التسجيل في شركة الوساطه   هوا اختيار نوع الحساب  (  ميتاتريد   أو ecn ) 
> اللي اعرفه ميتاتريد  هذي منصة  
> و ecn   هذا نوع شركة الوسيط  
> لو ممكن الافادة

 
 بالظبط انت كلامك مظبوط
عامة واضح ان قصدهم ان لو ميتا تريدر فان نوع الحساب بيكون العادي وهو ماركت ميكر

----------


## mmaa

يعني اختار ECN 
لانه كما فهمت من الشركة انها افضل من الماركت كير .. لان الماركت تدخل ضد العميل 
وكذلك لاني اريد حساب اسلامي  
وشكراا جزيلا لك

----------


## Mo3Ty

> يعني اختار ECN 
> لانه كما فهمت من الشركة انها افضل من الماركت كير .. لان الماركت تدخل ضد العميل 
> وكذلك لاني اريد حساب اسلامي  
> وشكراا جزيلا لك

  اكيد الحساب ecn افضل من الماركت ميكر
بس حتلاقي اكيد ان الحد الادني لفتح الحساب ecn اعلى من الماركت ميكر فتاكد الاول اخي وربنا يوفقك

----------


## islam9

شكرا

----------


## ماجد العمري

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكر الاخ الذي اهتم بكل مبتدئ وقوله له جزاك الله عن كل خير
سوالي عزيز الفاضل / في صفقة بيع جديدة بعت اليورو دولار عند 1.4500 انتهت الصفقه اين المكسب 
يقال انك تبيع العملةالاساس وتشتري العمله المقابله لها طيب وين المكسب هنا  
اكثر من فسرها قال تبيع العملة الاساسي الهابطه وتشتري العملة المقابله المرتفعه كيف اذا كان السعر الذي بعت فيه هابط

----------


## firas alsouri

تحياتي للاخوة المشاركين، 
الغريب في الامر؟ ان سوق الفوركس سوق استثماري عالمي مشوق يحتاج الى خبرة وعمل ودراسة حتى تصل الى مرحلة الاحتراف في التداول(اليس صحيحا) ولكن لماذا تسمح الدول لشركات الوساطة المشبوه بالتلاعب باموال الناس مع انه تعتبر نصب واحتيال من الدرجة الاةلى تحت مسمى الافلاس او انها كانت غير قانونية، توجد هيءات رقابية ولكن نجد دورها محدود جدا وخاصة في الدول العربية ،
الحقيقة المؤلمة ان ما يشوب نزاهة سوق الفوركس هي سمعة تلك الشركات التي نسمع عنها بين الحين والاخر انها تحتال على الناس ، انا فقط مبتدء ولكن مع محاولتي لايجاد شركة وساطة نجد انه لا بد في البداية من ان تقع في شرك بعض هذه الشركات ،وكلما نوجه استفسار عن شركة مضمونة مباشرة يقول لك يجب ان تكون مسجلة في الرقابة وان لا تكون من صناع السوق وتتعامل بالهيدج ووووووووو، وفي النتيجة تجد نفسك بدون اجابة لسؤالك الصريح ، انا لا اتكلم عن المنتدى الطيب الذي له فضل كبير في ابصال المعلومات الهامة لكل المشتركين ، ولكن كلماوجدت اجابة غير مكتملة عن موضوع الشركات اجد حاجة من المنتدى لوضع حد لذلك الموضوع الذي صراحة يشغل بالنا قبل البدء بحساب حقيقي، ارجو من الاخوة تقدير قلقنا في بداية مشوارنا مع الفوركسولكم اطيب تحية

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> تحياتي للاخوة المشاركين، 
> الغريب في الامر؟ ان سوق الفوركس سوق استثماري عالمي مشوق يحتاج الى خبرة وعمل ودراسة حتى تصل الى مرحلة الاحتراف في التداول(اليس صحيحا) ولكن لماذا تسمح الدول لشركات الوساطة المشبوه بالتلاعب باموال الناس مع انه تعتبر نصب واحتيال من الدرجة الاةلى تحت مسمى الافلاس او انها كانت غير قانونية، توجد هيءات رقابية ولكن نجد دورها محدود جدا وخاصة في الدول العربية ،
> الحقيقة المؤلمة ان ما يشوب نزاهة سوق الفوركس هي سمعة تلك الشركات التي نسمع عنها بين الحين والاخر انها تحتال على الناس ، انا فقط مبتدء ولكن مع محاولتي لايجاد شركة وساطة نجد انه لا بد في البداية من ان تقع في شرك بعض هذه الشركات ،وكلما نوجه استفسار عن شركة مضمونة مباشرة يقول لك يجب ان تكون مسجلة في الرقابة وان لا تكون من صناع السوق وتتعامل بالهيدج ووووووووو، وفي النتيجة تجد نفسك بدون اجابة لسؤالك الصريح ، انا لا اتكلم عن المنتدى الطيب الذي له فضل كبير في ابصال المعلومات الهامة لكل المشتركين ، ولكن كلماوجدت اجابة غير مكتملة عن موضوع الشركات اجد حاجة من المنتدى لوضع حد لذلك الموضوع الذي صراحة يشغل بالنا قبل البدء بحساب حقيقي، ارجو من الاخوة تقدير قلقنا في بداية مشوارنا مع الفوركسولكم اطيب تحية

 السلام عليكم اخى .. 
اشكر ثقتك وكلامك الطيب لكن فى الحقيقة لم يصلنى طلبك او ما هو المطلوب عمله من جهة المنتدى فيما تفضلت بذكره .. 
لدى نقطة بخصوص ما يلى :   

> لماذا تسمح الدول لشركات الوساطة المشبوه بالتلاعب باموال الناس

 التلاعب و الغش صفة بشرية عند البعض ولا يستثنى من ذلك دول بالكامل فمثلا دولة مثل قبرص تعد مستنقع للتلاعب بالاموال وغيره وفى ذلك امثلة لا تحصى .. مرادى ان الغش لن ينتفى لمجرد ان المسمى انتقل من شخص او مؤسسة الى كلمة " دولة " .. 
تحياتى ،، 
د أحمد سميـــــــــــــــر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اشكر الاخ الذي اهتم بكل مبتدئ وقوله له جزاك الله عن كل خير
> سوالي عزيز الفاضل / في صفقة بيع جديدة بعت اليورو دولار عند 1.4500 انتهت الصفقه اين المكسب 
> يقال انك تبيع العملةالاساس وتشتري العمله المقابله لها طيب وين المكسب هنا  
> اكثر من فسرها قال تبيع العملة الاساسي الهابطه وتشتري العملة المقابله المرتفعه كيف اذا كان السعر الذي بعت فيه هابط

 ارى ان الاخوة فى موضوعك الاخر بالقسم العام قد وضحوا بعض النقاط لكن الفكرة الاكثر عموم ولنطبقها على بضاعه " مثلا " عندما تبيع بضاعة بسعر 10 دولار ثم تشتريها بـ 7 دولار هذا فى حد ذاته يعد مكسب فى عالم التجارة اما فى عالم البروكر فالعملية معقده نوعا ما ومختصرها انك عندما تبيع عملة امام الاخرى فان البروكر يشترى منك  انت اولا ثم يبيع لمشترى اخر والعكس عند الاغلاق وبذلك فهو كذلك مكسب ..  
اضف ما ذكره الاخوه عن كيفية البيع و الشراء فى السوق تكون الصورة قد اتضحت اكثر ان شاء الله لك .. 
كل الود ،،

----------


## YOUCEF4787

> اهلا بيك يا عبد الرحمن
> اولا نصيحة اخوية ان هذا المجال خطر جدا فقبل ما تدخل فيه لايف تأكد انه ليس بكل مالك.. وانك اخذ وقت كافي فى التدريب
> ثانيا بالنسبة للشركات حاول تختار شركة تكون تحت وكيل عربي كبير مثل المتداول العربي
> بالنسبة لمشاكل السحب والايداع بمصر حلها الامثل هو التحويل والاستلام عن طريق البنوك الالكترونية مثل نيتلر او سكريل
> بالنسبة للايداع ولاسحب من الاهلى حيبقا فيه مشاكل لان ممنوع تحويل او استلام اموال من شركات الفوركس

 أساذ أحمد من فضلك ماهي الإمتيازات التي سأتحصل عليها عند التسجيل تحت وكيل عربي كبير لأني لاحظت أنك تذكر هذه النقطة مرارا؟
شكرا.

----------


## mmaa

سلام عليكم  
في منصة التداول يوجد شي اسمه تبادل   - مالمقصود فيه  
ايضا بالنسبة للسبريد  فجاه  يكون 2 - 3  فجاه  يكون السبريد 20    هل هذا ممكن

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> سلام عليكم  
> في منصة التداول يوجد شي اسمه تبادل   - مالمقصود فيه  
> ايضا بالنسبة للسبريد  فجاه  يكون 2 - 3  فجاه  يكون السبريد 20    هل هذا ممكن

 وعليكم السلام اخى .. 
- يا ريت لو صورة توضح اين توجد كلمة تبادل وبالنسبة للسبريد فنعم اذا كان البروكر يوفر سبريد متغير فطبيعى ان تجد تغيرات من وقت لاخر به خاصة اوقات الاخبار ..

----------


## Abdelrhman walid

اريد شركة استطيع الدفع بها عنطريق paypal وتكون موثوق بها

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اريد شركة استطيع الدفع بها عنطريق paypal وتكون موثوق بها

 السلام عليكم .. 
يمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط اخى :  *PayPal Forex brokers*

----------


## Abdelrhman walid

> السلام عليكم .. 
> يمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط اخى :  *PayPal Forex brokers*

 شكرا جزيلا ليك د/احمد ولاكن عندي سؤالين اخرين واسف لازعاج حضرتك 
•هل سبق وتعملت مع احد تلك الشركاات احتاج لشركه يكون سبق وتعامل معها احد وتكون موثوق بها 
•قرات ان معظم الشركات لا تسحب منها المال الا الي الحساب الذي اودعت منه في حال انني لا ارغب في استرداده عنطريق paypal

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا جزيلا ليك د/احمد ولاكن عندي سؤالين اخرين واسف لازعاج حضرتك 
> •هل سبق وتعملت مع احد تلك الشركاات احتاج لشركه يكون سبق وتعامل معها احد وتكون موثوق بها 
> •قرات ان معظم الشركات لا تسحب منها المال الا الي الحساب الذي اودعت منه في حال انني لا ارغب في استرداده عنطريق paypal

  
مرحبا عزيزى .. 
- اكيد لم اتعامل مع كل هذه الشركات وهناك دور على كل شخص يريد ان يختار شركة ما فى البحث عن اراء من تعاملوا معها وعن تسجيلها فى هيئة رقابية وما الى ذلك من امور تكسبك الطمانينة و الاريتاح فى التعامل مع شركه بعينها ..  
- بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى فهناك دور ايضا للبروكر نفسه ويجب التواصل معه البروكر الخاص بك للعلم اكثر لكن عموما اذا اودعت من فيزا مثلا فلا يمكنك الا سحب المبلغ المودع والباقى على حساب بنكى لكن اركز على اهمية التواصل مع البروكر فى ذلك ..

----------


## Abdelrhman walid

> مرحبا عزيزى .. 
> - اكيد لم اتعامل مع كل هذه الشركات وهناك دور على كل شخص يريد ان يختار شركة ما فى البحث عن اراء من تعاملوا معها وعن تسجيلها فى هيئة رقابية وما الى ذلك من امور تكسبك الطمانينة و الاريتاح فى التعامل مع شركه بعينها ..  
> - بالنسبة للسؤال الثانى فهناك دور ايضا للبروكر نفسه ويجب التواصل معه البروكر الخاص بك للعلم اكثر لكن عموما اذا اودعت من فيزا مثلا فلا يمكنك الا سحب المبلغ المودع والباقى على حساب بنكى لكن اركز على اهمية التواصل مع البروكر فى ذلك ..

 شكرا جزيلا د/احمد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا جزيلا د/احمد

  
فى خدمتك غالينا .....

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وجدت شرح في اليوتيوب استراتيجية سكالبينج   
خاصه للمبتدئين امثالي  
ياليت احد يوضح لي فين اجد هذا الموشر في المنصة  انا الان بعمل ع منصة mt4 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> وجدت شرح في اليوتيوب استراتيجية سكالبينج   
> خاصه للمبتدئين امثالي  
> ياليت احد يوضح لي فين اجد هذا الموشر في المنصة  انا الان بعمل ع منصة mt4 
> وشكرا لكم

  
اين الفيديو يا غالى ؟؟

----------


## mmaa

الغالي المتيم 
هذا الفديو https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaSXZSk7tZI

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الغالي المتيم 
> هذا الفديو https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaSXZSk7tZI

 تفضل :  http://www.kuwaiti.co/9a9ysvp99cup

----------


## mmaa

يعني برنامج لا بد من تركيبه لل mt4 
او  لاني حملته  لكن  مافيه شي تغيير عندي 
لو تساعدني اكثر بالشرح عنه   ام سكالبينج  استراتيجية  من مجوعه مؤشرات 
واسف ع ازعاجك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> يعني برنامج لا بد من تركيبه لل mt4 
> او  لاني حملته  لكن  مافيه شي تغيير عندي 
> لو تساعدني اكثر بالشرح عنه   ام سكالبينج  استراتيجية  من مجوعه مؤشرات 
> واسف ع ازعاجك

  تحت امرك .. 
الاستراتيجية يعنى طريقة عمل وهذه الطريقة تشمل بعض المؤشرات الفنية التى سبق ارفاقها وتوضع فى مكانها الخاص ببرنامج الميتاتريدر لديك .. راجع هذا الموضوع :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189830.html

----------


## ahmedsulttan

المشكلة ان الشركات اللى تحت رعاية المتداول ايضا في ناس كتير بتشتكي منها ... اية الحل

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> المشكلة ان الشركات اللى تحت رعاية المتداول ايضا في ناس كتير بتشتكي منها ... اية الحل

 السلام عليكم .. 
- لا توجد مشكلة اخى العزيز احمد فيمكنك البحث عن الشركة المناسبة ولا يشترط ذلك ان تكون تحت رعاية احد لكن اهتم دوما بعمل بحث عن الـ Reviews الخاص باى بروكر وآراء العملاء عن هذا البروكر ... 
- وكذلك يمكنك التواصل مع الدعم الخاص بالمتداول العربى اذا كانت هناك مشكلة بعينها تسبب لك قلق او تردد فى التعامل مع الشركات الخاصة بالمتداول العربى ..   *خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي*  
اتمنى لك كل توفيق ،،

----------


## m12345

س 1 / ما هي آليه عمل الفوركس ؟ 
انا هنا لو تسمحون لي وضعت اجابات من خلال فهمي واطلاعي إذا صحيحه الاجابات او خطا اتمنى المشاركة والتعليق والتوضيح ... ولو كان بالتفصيل الممل فهوا افضل بكثير  
ج 1 / عندما  أدخل بمبلغ مالي 1.000 دولار  ورافعه مالية 1:400  ( يصبح لدي قوة شرائية بقيمه 400.000 دولار )   قوة شرائية وليس دفع مبلغ فعلي بقيمة 400.000 دولار في حساب المستثمر 
كما فهمت من بعض ما قرات  بان الوسيط يقوم بذلك لكي يستطيع يجعل البنك يسمح لي بالاستثمار والدخول في السوق والمتاجرة    لماذا  يقوم الوسيط بذلك
لان اقل عقد متاح في سوق العملات هو 1.000 وحده من العملة الاساسية التي تريد ان تشتريها مقابل العملة الاخرى 
فمثلا لو تريد ان تفتح صفقة شراء يورو مقابل الدولار باقل عقد فانت تحتاج ان تدفع ما يعادل قيمه 1000 ورقه من اليورو بما يعادلها من الدولار   فربما يكون وقتها سعر ال 1000 وحده " ورقة " اكثر من 1.000 دولار التي هيا راس مالك . فلا تستطيع 
لذلك الوسيط يقول للبنك ان المستثمر لديه هذا المبلغ الذي يغطي الصفقة واكثر 
لكن الوسيط يشترط بانه لابد ان يحجز مبلغ 100 دولار من ال 1.000 دولار راس المال  
فيتبقى في حسابك 900 دولار تستطيع ان تشتري فيها عقود اخرى 
وعند الربح  يرجع لك الوسيط مبلغ 100 دولار  مع المكسب 
وعند الخسارة يرجع لك الوسيط مبلغ 100 دولار ويخصم الخسارة من المبلغ المتوفر من ال 900 دولار .
فلو خسرت مثلا 300 دولار   يخصمها من ال 900 دولار 
ولو خسرت الصفقة 900 دولار يغلق الحساب ويرجع لك 100 دولار العربون . ويصبح رصيدك فقط 100 دولار فقط  
س 2 /  لماذا يحجز الوسيط مبلغ ؟ خاصه انه في الربح او الخسارة لا يأخذها بل يعيدها للمستثمر ؟ 
س 3 / صفقة اليورو مقابل الدولار   في حال الشراء  يقولون انه تشري اليورو مقابل الدولار 
اشتري يورو يعني ادفع ما يعادل قيمته من الدولار  وعند ارتفاعه انفذ العميلة وهيا انني ابيع اليورو بما يعادله من الدولار  فراح اكسب لان اليورو ارتفع فالطبيعي ان الدولار ارتفع ووقتها كسبت 
واذا صفقة بيع فانا ابيع الدولار مقابل ان اشتري اليورو  
يعني اعطيه الدولار واخذ من اليورو  وبحكم ان اليورو اعلى او اغلى من الدولار فعند تحويله الى حسابي بعمله الدولار يكون هناك بطبيعة الحال فارق العملة والذي وقتها سوف يصب في صالحي ويعود عليه بالمكسب 
انفذ الامر وان كان بيع لكن وكأنني بعت الدولار واخذت اليورو وعند تحويل اليورو في حسابي الى دولار وبحكم فارق العملة يكون لدي مكسب من هذا الفارق 
او ماذا  ربما مشوش بعض الشيء 
يعني مثلا دفعت 2  دولار عشان اشتري 1 يورو  ولحظات ارتفع اليورو
اخذت اليورو الان معي ساعات صار سعر اليورو الواحد يساوي 4 دولار  انفذ امر الشراء لكي احصل على 4 دولار فربحت 2 دولار هنا  فعندما اقوم بشراء اليورو مقابل الدولار بعقد ميكرو كأنني اخذت 1000 عمله ورقيه من اليورو وعند ارتفاعها  نفذت الامر يعني بعتها  لتعود عليه ب مثلا 1002 ورقه من اليورو  وعند تحويلها الى الدولار يكون هناك المكسب 
فالبيع / اليورو مقابل الدولار  كيف الامر اذا نفس المثال السابق

----------


## Abdelrhman walid

أرجو الرد 
انا فتحت حساب ببنك نتلر وفعلت الحساب وسويت كل شي وكنت ابغي سحب مبلغ من المال لنفس الحساب الي اودعت من خلاله 
وكل ما ابغي اسحب يطلب مني Merchant transfer code ونا مو فاهم شو هادا وايضا يطلب Reference id بدي حل واحتاج المال بشده

----------


## سحابة صيف

سلام عليكم......... 
كـ متداول مبتدئ يحاول ان يتبع التحليل الفني, كثيرا ما نصحني الاخوة بالإبتعاد عن أوقات الأخبار,,, 
هل من الممكن تزويدي بالأوقات التي يتم عادة فيها تداول الأخبار التي تؤثر على حركة السوق بتوقيت جرينتش؟؟      
مع التحية والشكر

----------


## سحابة صيف

أيضاً سؤال آخر ,,, 
ماهي الأزواج التي عادة ما تكون أقل سبريد في التداول في شركات الفوريكس بصفة عامة   
وشكراً.

----------


## abo-saif

> سلام عليكم......... 
> كـ متداول مبتدئ يحاول ان يتبع التحليل الفني, كثيرا ما نصحني الاخوة بالإبتعاد عن أوقات الأخبار,,, 
> هل من الممكن تزويدي بالأوقات التي يتم عادة فيها تداول الأخبار التي تؤثر على حركة السوق بتوقيت جرينتش؟؟      
> مع التحية والشكر

 تجد الاخبار جميعها في الصفحه الرئيسية للمتداول العربي االون الاحمر = خبر قوي والبرتقالي اقل و الاصفر اقل     

> أيضاً سؤال آخر ,,, 
> ماهي الأزواج التي عادة ما تكون أقل سبريد في التداول في شركات الفوريكس بصفة عامة   
> وشكراً.

 اقل هو اليورو دولار 
والازواج الرئيسية عادة تكون االاقل

----------


## سحابة صيف

> سلام عليكم......... 
> كـ متداول مبتدئ يحاول ان يتبع التحليل الفني, كثيرا ما نصحني الاخوة بالإبتعاد عن أوقات الأخبار,,, 
> هل من الممكن تزويدي بالأوقات التي يتم عادة فيها تداول الأخبار التي تؤثر على حركة السوق بتوقيت جرينتش؟؟      
> مع التحية والشكر

    
نعم ولكن مطلوب الأوقات عادة متى تكون؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> نعم ولكن مطلوب الأوقات عادة متى تكون؟؟؟؟؟

 السلام عليكم .. 
لا يمكن الاعتماد على وقت واحد حتى ولو هو الغاللب " فرضا " لان هناك اخبار مثل الفائدة قد تاتى فى ميعاد مخالف لاخبار اخرى ..  
الافضل النظر الى الاخبار فى بداية يومك مرة واحده وانسى امرها لاحقا ..

----------


## سحابة صيف

السلام عليكم....  
مطلوب أفضل موقع أخبار يعرض أخبار الفوريكس أولا بـ أول ...  
طبعا صفحة أخبار المتداول العربي جيدة ولكن مطلوب اذا تكرمتو موقع متجدد ويعرض الأخبار أولا بأول باللغة العربية,,,,    
وشكراً

----------


## Anas1994

> السلام عليكم....  
> مطلوب أفضل موقع أخبار يعرض أخبار الفوريكس أولا بـ أول ...  
> طبعا صفحة أخبار المتداول العربي جيدة ولكن مطلوب اذا تكرمتو موقع متجدد ويعرض الأخبار أولا بأول باللغة العربية,,,,    
> وشكراً

 وعليكم السلام  
تفضل هذا الموقع forexfactory ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية ..

----------


## Anas1994

عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم ، 
ما الفرق بين المنصة 4 ارقام والمنصة 5 ارقام ؟  
وشكراا ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم ، 
> ما الفرق بين المنصة 4 ارقام والمنصة 5 ارقام ؟  
> وشكراا ..

 السلام عليكم .. 
الفرق فى طريقة حساب الارباح او الخسائر اخى الكريم والرقم الخامس ما هو الا جزء من النقطة وليس نقطة او بيب كاملة ..

----------


## m12345

> س 1 / ما هي آليه عمل الفوركس ؟ 
> انا هنا لو تسمحون لي وضعت اجابات من خلال فهمي واطلاعي إذا صحيحه الاجابات او خطا اتمنى المشاركة والتعليق والتوضيح ... ولو كان بالتفصيل الممل فهوا افضل بكثير  
> ج 1 / عندما  أدخل بمبلغ مالي 1.000 دولار  ورافعه مالية 1:400  ( يصبح لدي قوة شرائية بقيمه 400.000 دولار )   قوة شرائية وليس دفع مبلغ فعلي بقيمة 400.000 دولار في حساب المستثمر 
> كما فهمت من بعض ما قرات  بان الوسيط يقوم بذلك لكي يستطيع يجعل البنك يسمح لي بالاستثمار والدخول في السوق والمتاجرة    لماذا  يقوم الوسيط بذلك
> لان اقل عقد متاح في سوق العملات هو 1.000 وحده من العملة الاساسية التي تريد ان تشتريها مقابل العملة الاخرى 
> فمثلا لو تريد ان تفتح صفقة شراء يورو مقابل الدولار باقل عقد فانت تحتاج ان تدفع ما يعادل قيمه 1000 ورقه من اليورو بما يعادلها من الدولار   فربما يكون وقتها سعر ال 1000 وحده " ورقة " اكثر من 1.000 دولار التي هيا راس مالك . فلا تستطيع 
> لذلك الوسيط يقول للبنك ان المستثمر لديه هذا المبلغ الذي يغطي الصفقة واكثر 
> لكن الوسيط يشترط بانه لابد ان يحجز مبلغ 100 دولار من ال 1.000 دولار راس المال  
> فيتبقى في حسابك 900 دولار تستطيع ان تشتري فيها عقود اخرى 
> ...

 
انتظر ردكم ياخوان

----------


## صلاح الصبيحي

أريد شركة محترمة وتشهد لها بكل امانه وبعيدا عن 
المصلحة 
ثانياً  ماهي نصيحتك لمتداول مبتدئ

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> انتظر ردكم ياخوان

 السلام عليكم .. 
الافكار العامة سليمة اخى مع التاكيد على ان الغالبية من هذه الحسابات يتم بشكل آلى لكن مهم ان تفهم الطريقة طبعا ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> أريد شركة محترمة وتشهد لها بكل امانه وبعيدا عن 
> المصلحة 
> ثانياً  ماهي نصيحتك لمتداول مبتدئ

 السلام عليكم اخى .. 
نصيحتى لك هى التأنى واخذ الوقت لفهم السوق جيدا فالسوق لا تشملة الكتب الاكاديمية فقط بل خبرتك و ممارستك وحرصك الدائم على اموالك بادارة مالية عقلانية .. وبالاخير كن واقعيا فيما تنتظره من هذا السوق فهو ليس بالطريق الممهد بالورود بل يتطلب جهد و تعب و وقت .. 
وبالتوفيق اخى العزيز ،،

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
الغالي المتيم  
نعرف ان هناك نوعين من شركات الوساطه   
ECN -1    
2- ماركت  
في حال الربح  في النوع الاول  وكذلك في النوع الثاني من اين اقبض اموالي من اموال الشركة او من البنك ؟ 
وفي حال الخسارة اين تذهب اموالي في كل النوعين .؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
> الغالي المتيم  
> نعرف ان هناك نوعين من شركات الوساطه   
> ECN -1    
> 2- ماركت  
> في حال الربح  في النوع الاول  وكذلك في النوع الثاني من اين اقبض اموالي من اموال الشركة او من البنك ؟ 
> وفي حال الخسارة اين تذهب اموالي في كل النوعين .؟

  الماركت ميكر ربحه هو خسارتك والعكس اضافة للسبريد ..
النوع الاول ليس له مصلحة من خسارتك حسب معرفتى ..

----------


## mmaa

> الماركت ميكر ربحه هو خسارتك والعكس اضافة للسبريد ..
> النوع الاول ليس له مصلحة من خسارتك حسب معرفتى ..

 يعني ماركت ميكر ربحي وخسارتي من اموال الشركة  وليس البنك 
اما ecn   من اموال البنك ..
؟؟؟؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> يعني ماركت ميكر ربحي وخسارتي من اموال الشركة  وليس البنك 
> اما ecn   من اموال البنك ..
> ؟؟؟؟

 فى النهاية ستصل لبنك لكن ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الطرف المقابل لك هو بنك فهذا مسماه ECN اى شبكة تتم من خلالها المعاملات وليس طرف واحد ثابت فى كل عملياتك ..

----------


## mmaa

> فى النهاية ستصل لبنك لكن ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الطرف المقابل لك هو بنك فهذا مسماه ECN اى شبكة تتم من خلالها المعاملات وليس طرف واحد ثابت فى كل عملياتك ..

 تقول في النهاية ستصل الى بنك  .........
يعني سواء انا مسجل في شركة    ecn   أو شركة ماركت ميكر 
جميعها مرتبطه بالبنوك  لدي حساب في البنك يعني ... 
 صحيح ؟؟ 
ماذا تقصد ليس بالضرورة الطرف المقابل لك هو بنك   ؟؟ إذا ماذا هو ..
يعني شبكة تربطك بالبنوك فقط .. وانت تبيع وتشتري وهيا تحصل على فارق العمله   
إذا فهمي مو صحيح او شي 
ياليت يكون اكثر شرح بالتفصيل 
إذا مافيه إزعاج ياغالي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> تقول في النهاية ستصل الى بنك  .........
> يعني سواء انا مسجل في شركة    ecn   أو شركة ماركت ميكر 
> جميعها مرتبطه بالبنوك  لدي حساب في البنك يعني ... 
>  صحيح ؟؟ 
> ماذا تقصد ليس بالضرورة الطرف المقابل لك هو بنك   ؟؟ إذا ماذا هو ..
> يعني شبكة تربطك بالبنوك فقط .. وانت تبيع وتشتري وهيا تحصل على فارق العمله   
> إذا فهمي مو صحيح او شي 
> ياليت يكون اكثر شرح بالتفصيل 
> إذا مافيه إزعاج ياغالي

   السلام عليكم اخى .. 
- طالما انك تتعامل مع وسيط اذن فهو وسيط بينك وبين بنك او شبكة بنوك او شبكة متعاملين فهذا هو دوره الاول و الاخير .. 
- و المقصود من الطرف الاخر انه اذا انت اشتريت اليورو مثلا على سعر وهناك بائع من نفس السعر فهنا دور الـ  ECN بوضع هذا البائع امام الاوردر الخاص بك وياخذ منك ومنه عمولة بدون ان ياخذ هو اى مخاطرة بالمرة وبالتالى ليس بالضرورة ان يكون البنك هو المقابل لك ..  
وهذه موضوعات تفيدك اكثر اتمنى ان تقراها بتمهل لمزيد من التفاصيل :   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t157744.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t167797.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t123406.html

----------


## YOUCEF4787

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم أنا أتعامل مع بروكر يتيح التعامل ببرنامج autochartist و هو برنامج يقوم برسم النماذج على الشارت ويقوم بتحديد الدعوم و المقاومات و مستويات فايبو و فيه مميزات أخرى كثيرة كما يقوم يتحديد الفرص المتاحة للدخول على جميع الأزواج و الأسهم و المؤشرات بصفة لحظية عبر موقعة على الأنترنت 
و سؤالي هو إذا كان هناك محترف لهذا النظام أن يفيدنا عن كيفية الإستفاذة منه استفاذة قصوى .
شكرا.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> من فضلكم أنا أتعامل مع بروكر يتيح التعامل ببرنامج autochartist و هو برنامج يقوم برسم النماذج على الشارت ويقوم بتحديد الدعوم و المقاومات و مستويات فايبو و فيه مميزات أخرى كثيرة كما يقوم يتحديد الفرص المتاحة للدخول على جميع الأزواج و الأسهم و المؤشرات بصفة لحظية عبر موقعة على الأنترنت 
> و سؤالي هو إذا كان هناك محترف لهذا النظام أن يفيدنا عن كيفية الإستفاذة منه استفاذة قصوى .
> شكرا.

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
هذه بعض الشروحات عن البرنامج بالانجليزية اتمنى ان تفيدك اخى :  How I use Autochartist  شروحات عن برنامج Autochartist    
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## YOUCEF4787

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> هذه بعض الشروحات عن البرنامج بالانجليزية اتمنى ان تفيدك اخى :  How I use Autochartist  شروحات عن برنامج Autochartist    
> تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

 أشكرك جزيل الشكر أستاذ أحمد 
كم أنت جواد كريم أسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله 
آمين.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> أشكرك جزيل الشكر أستاذ أحمد 
> كم أنت جواد كريم أسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله 
> آمين.

 اللهم امين و اياكم اخى الحبيب يوسف ،،

----------


## m12345

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف اكتم الصوت الذي يصدر من المنصة  
عند فتح صفقة او اغلاقها 
واحيانا عند انقاطع الاتصال واعادته   
يطلع صوت  
اريد اكتم هذا الصوت اذا امكن هل هناك اعدادت في المنصة mt4  اقدر اوقف هذا الصوت

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> كيف اكتم الصوت الذي يصدر من المنصة  
> عند فتح صفقة او اغلاقها 
> واحيانا عند انقاطع الاتصال واعادته   
> يطلع صوت  
> اريد اكتم هذا الصوت اذا امكن هل هناك اعدادت في المنصة mt4  اقدر اوقف هذا الصوت

  السلام عليكم ..  
اتبع الاتى : 
Menu -- Tools -- Options -- Events tab
Uncheck the "enable" box 
بالتوفيق ،،

----------


## أورتيجا

السلام عليكم ... أريد أن أفتح حساب تجريبى فى شركة FXSOL على برنامج metatrader 4  فما هى الرافعة على هذا البرنامج ؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ... أريد أن أفتح حساب تجريبى فى شركة FXSOL على برنامج metatrader 4  فما هى الرافعة على هذا البرنامج ؟

 وعليكم السلام .. 
سوليوشن حاليا هى سيتى اندكس ويمكنك تحميل منصتهم واختيار الرافعه اثناء فتح الحساب التجريبى ..  MetaTrader 4 - City Index

----------


## أورتيجا

شكرا جزيلاً .. يبدو أن اسم الشركة اتغير ... و لكن بعد ما عملت Set up للبرنامج عند فتح حساب تجريبى يطلع لى عند صفحة اختيار مواصفات الحساب نوع الحساب جنيه استرلينى و الرافعة 1:100 و ال Deposite    يكون    على 10000 و لايمكن التغيير فيهم فكيف أقدر أغير فيهم لأنى أريد الحساب بالدولار و يكون 500  دولار و الرافعة تكون 1:100  زى ما هى ؟  
و ما هو الفرق بين فتح حساب بالباوند استرلينى أو فتح حساب بالدولار و هل تتيح الشركة فتح حسابات حقيقية بالباوند استرلينى ؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا جزيلاً .. يبدو أن اسم الشركة اتغير ... و لكن بعد ما عملت Set up للبرنامج عند فتح حساب تجريبى يطلع لى عند صفحة اختيار مواصفات الحساب نوع الحساب جنيه استرلينى و الرافعة 1:100 و ال Deposite    يكون    على 10000 و لايمكن التغيير فيهم فكيف أقدر أغير فيهم لأنى أريد الحساب بالدولار و يكون 500  دولار و الرافعة تكون 1:100  زى ما هى ؟  
> و ما هو الفرق بين فتح حساب بالباوند استرلينى أو فتح حساب بالدولار و هل تتيح الشركة فتح حسابات حقيقية بالباوند استرلينى ؟

  فضلا التواصل مع خدمة العملاء للاجابة بشكل تفصيلى على اسئلتك :  *خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي*

----------


## أورتيجا

ما فيش مشكلة ... شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## yshawky100

ارجو التفضل بذكر الفتاوى التى تبيح المتاجرة بالهامش ف سوق العملات و هل هناك جديد ف هذا الامر ام لا حيث ان الموضوع الموجود ف المنتدى يعود تاريخه الى 2006 
و اذا كان الراى انها حرام فلماذا لا يتجمع المتداولون العرب و يجبرون الشركات على صنع نظام جديد يكون ملائم لاحكام الشريعة حتى لو كانت مصاريفه اكبر من الحساب العادى و بذلك تحتكر الشركة قطاع كبير من المتداولين يعنى الشركة هى الكسبانة ف الاول و الاخر 
ليه منتدى عربى محترم زى المتداول العربى لا يتبنى وجهة النظر هذه و يريح المتداولين 
؟؟ 
اكيد نظام المتاحرة بدون سوابكان نظام مستحدث بعد ما كان كل الانظمة شغالة بالاسواب . 
اذن لماذا لا نضغط على شركة واحدة حتى لصنع نظام مطابق لنا و بذلك  تستفيد من معظم 
المتداولين العرب

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> ارجو التفضل بذكر الفتاوى التى تبيح المتاجرة بالهامش ف سوق العملات و هل هناك جديد ف هذا الامر ام لا حيث ان الموضوع الموجود ف المنتدى يعود تاريخه الى 2006 
> و اذا كان الراى انها حرام فلماذا لا يتجمع المتداولون العرب و يجبرون الشركات على صنع نظام جديد يكون ملائم لاحكام الشريعة حتى لو كانت مصاريفه اكبر من الحساب العادى و بذلك تحتكر الشركة قطاع كبير من المتداولين يعنى الشركة هى الكسبانة ف الاول و الاخر 
> ليه منتدى عربى محترم زى المتداول العربى لا يتبنى وجهة النظر هذه و يريح المتداولين 
> ؟؟ 
> اكيد نظام المتاحرة بدون سوابكان نظام مستحدث بعد ما كان كل الانظمة شغالة بالاسواب . 
> اذن لماذا لا نضغط على شركة واحدة حتى لصنع نظام مطابق لنا و بذلك  تستفيد من معظم 
> المتداولين العرب

 
السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ،  
مشروعية التداول في سوق العملات من الأمور الخلافية ومازال الوضع كذلك بعض الفتاوى ايدت واُخرى حرمت ، والفتاوى الموضحة في المنتدى تعرض نموذج للآراء المؤيدة واُخرى مخالفة وللمزيد ينصح ان تبحث اكثر في محركات البحث ثم استشارة أهل علم ممن تثق فيهم بالأمر.  
بخصوص وضع نظام موحد الفكرة نظريا تبدو جيدة لكن عمليا صعبة التحقيق مقارنة بأحجام التداول في السوق ، ومن جهة اخرى صعوبة اجماع كل المتداولين العرب على شركة واحدة تلبي احتياجتهم .  
تحياتي

----------


## yshawky100

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ،  
> مشروعية التداول في سوق العملات من الأمور الخلافية ومازال الوضع كذلك بعض الفتاوى ايدت واُخرى حرمت ، والفتاوى الموضحة في المنتدى تعرض نموذج للآراء المؤيدة واُخرى مخالفة وللمزيد ينصح ان تبحث اكثر في محركات البحث ثم استشارة أهل علم ممن تثق فيهم بالأمر.  
> بخصوص وضع نظام موحد الفكرة نظريا تبدو جيدة لكن عمليا صعبة التحقيق مقارنة بأحجام التداول في السوق ، ومن جهة اخرى صعوبة اجماع كل المتداولين العرب على شركة واحدة تلبي احتياجتهم .  
> تحياتي

 انا سعيد لاستقبال رد من حضرتك استاذة رانيا و اشكرك على الاهتمام 
الحقيقة اتكنى لة ان حضرتك تتبنى هذه الفكرة اقترحيها على الشركات التى يتعامل معها المنتدى   
الشركة تحاول تجرب هذا النظام فان اعجبهم فبها و نعمة و لو لم يعجبهم فيتم الغاء هذا النطام 
انا لا اطلب ان تكون كل الشركة تعمل بهذا الاساس بل طلبى ان السركة تعمل اختيار لنظام مثل النظام الاسلامى يخرجنا من منطقة الخلاف حول موضوع الهامش 
من ارد هذا الاوبشن يختاره يعنى ان الشركة لن تغير كل انظمتها بل تجعله خيار لمن اراد  
ارجو من حضرتك ان تحاولى ف هذا الموضوع انتصارا للدين 
و من احل الكثييير من المتداولين الدين توقفوا عن التداول ف السوق بسبب هذا الامر  
نحن كعدد كبير من المتداولين العرب تهتم بنا الشركات و توجه لنا الكثير من برامح الدعاية لدا وجب عليهم احترام رغبة و ارادة اامتداول العربى   
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا و فى انتطار ردك

----------


## m12345

من ضمن النصائح في تداول العملات في الفوركس
انه حاول تتداول على عمله يكون سوقها غير مغلق  
مثلا تتداول الدولار في الفترة الامريكية .. وهكذا  
أريد منكم مساعدتي في توضيح كل عمله وقت تداولها  
- الدولار الامريكي    ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
- اليورو               ( الفترة   من الساعه         إلى الساعة               )
- الين الياباني         ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
- الدولار الاسترالي   ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
- الدولار الكندي       ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
- النيوزلندي           ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
الفرنك السويسري    ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
- الباوند               ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              ) 
وياليت لو كان بتوقيت السعودية 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> من ضمن النصائح في تداول العملات في الفوركس
> انه حاول تتداول على عمله يكون سوقها غير مغلق  
> مثلا تتداول الدولار في الفترة الامريكية .. وهكذا  
> أريد منكم مساعدتي في توضيح كل عمله وقت تداولها  
> - الدولار الامريكي    ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
> - اليورو               ( الفترة   من الساعه         إلى الساعة               )
> - الين الياباني         ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
> - الدولار الاسترالي   ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
> - الدولار الكندي       ( الفترة  من الساعه          إلى  الساعه              )
> ...

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
هذا الرابط يوضح اوقات عمل السوق وفق توقيت الرياض اخى الكريم : 
اوقات افتتاح و اغلاق السوق حسب توقيت السعودية - الرياض   
تحياتى .. 
د / أحمد سميـــــــــــــر

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
في منصة mt4  هل استطيع ان اغير اللون في المحطة الطرفية بحيث يكون وقت الربح باللون والاخضر والخسارة باللون البرتقالي مثلا 
الان طبعا لون الاسود ولا تتغير في حال ربح او خسارة فقط يكون هناك  - في الخساة  
لكن هل اقدر جعلها ملونه بالربح

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
> في منصة mt4  هل استطيع ان اغير اللون في المحطة الطرفية بحيث يكون وقت الربح باللون والاخضر والخسارة باللون البرتقالي مثلا 
> الان طبعا لون الاسود ولا تتغير في حال ربح او خسارة فقط يكون هناك  - في الخساة  
> لكن هل اقدر جعلها ملونه بالربح

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
لا يوجد حسب علمى اختيار فى ذلك لكن يمكنك التواصل مع دعم الـ MT4 او وضع سؤالك فى منتداهم لعل هناك ما يفيد ..  تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## hossam-hr

السلام عليكم  حاولت أكثر من مرة تنصيب مؤشر لكني افشل ثم حاولت ان أنصب مؤشر أخر لكني فشلت أيضا 
كنت أظن أن المشكلة في المؤشرة لكن يبدو لي أن هناك طريقة جديدة للتعامل مع المؤشرات و المنصة  أرجو إفادتي جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم  حاولت أكثر من مرة تنصيب مؤشر لكني افشل ثم حاولت ان أنصب مؤشر أخر لكني فشلت أيضا 
> كنت أظن أن المشكلة في المؤشرة لكن يبدو لي أن هناك طريقة جديدة للتعامل مع المؤشرات و المنصة  أرجو إفادتي جزاكم الله خيرا

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
قد يفيدك هذا الموضوع اخى حسام :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189830.html

----------


## hossam-hr

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> قد يفيدك هذا الموضوع اخى حسام :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189830.html

 شكرا لك على سرعة الرد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك على سرعة الرد

 فى خدمتك اخى ،،

----------


## mmaa

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. 
> لا يوجد حسب علمى اختيار فى ذلك لكن يمكنك التواصل مع دعم الـ MT4 او وضع سؤالك فى منتداهم لعل هناك ما يفيد ..  تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

 شكرا لك استاذي 
إذا ممكن رابط الدعم

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا لك استاذي 
> إذا ممكن رابط الدعم

  تفضل صفحة التواصل مع شركة الميتاكوتس ..   *Contacts MetaQuotes*

----------


## mmaa

مؤشر الماكد
وجدت شروحات له وتتكلم عن تقاطع الخط الاحمر والازرق 
انا اذا اضفت الماكد على الشارت لا يضهر عندي الا خط احمر مع اعمده بلون ابيض  لكن لا يوجد خط بيلون ازرق

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> مؤشر الماكد
> وجدت شروحات له وتتكلم عن تقاطع الخط الاحمر والازرق 
> انا اذا اضفت الماكد على الشارت لا يضهر عندي الا خط احمر مع اعمده بلون ابيض  لكن لا يوجد خط بيلون ازرق

 السلام عليكم .. 
فضلا مراجعة المشاركة التالية :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1664...ml#post2994260

----------


## mmaa

الف شكر لك وعلى مجهودات  
سامحنا نزعجك بكثرة الاسالة

----------


## _fady_

هل يوجد مسابقة فى المتداول العربى أو ممكن فى وقت قريب يصير
و يا ريت اذا فى حدا بيعرف انه فى مسابقة للحسابات التجريبية فى اى مكان
يفيدنا هون وشكرا
حتى لو كانت شركات اجنبية

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكر لك وعلى مجهودات  
> سامحنا نزعجك بكثرة الاسالة

 حفظك الله و فى خدمتكم جميعا .....

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> هل يوجد مسابقة فى المتداول العربى أو ممكن فى وقت قريب يصير
> و يا ريت اذا فى حدا بيعرف انه فى مسابقة للحسابات التجريبية فى اى مكان
> يفيدنا هون وشكرا
> حتى لو كانت شركات اجنبية

 
اخى الكريم يمكنك متابعة هذا الرابط للمسابقات على مستوى كل الشركات :  *Forex Demo Contests 2016* تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## YOUCEF4787

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة عندي أكسبرت أريد عمل باك تست له 99 في المية بحثت في كثير من المنتديات لكن لم أجد طريقة مجدية أو حديثة عن الباكتست لذلك أطلب من الإخوة إذا كان هناك شرح جديد أو فيديو لعمل باكتست حقيقي في المنصات الحديثة أن يتفضل به  و أجركم على الله.

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> بصراحة عندي أكسبرت أريد عمل باك تست له 99 في المية بحثت في كثير من المنتديات لكن لم أجد طريقة مجدية أو حديثة عن الباكتست لذلك أطلب من الإخوة إذا كان هناك شرح جديد أو فيديو لعمل باكتست حقيقي في المنصات الحديثة أن يتفضل به  و أجركم على الله.

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
هذا ما وجدته من احدث الفيديوهات للباسك تست لكن بلغة اخرى فيمكنك استعمال الترجمة فى اليوتيوب للمتابعه او اخذ الافككار العامة :  Backtest en Metatrader 4 al 99%   
وهذه قائمة بفيديوهات كثيرة عن طرق الباكتست بين القديم و الحديث يمكنك مراجعتها :  
Backtesting & MetaTrader 4     
وكذلك موضوعات عامة للافادة :  طريقة عمل باك تست 99% ( مرة أخرى ) ............  :Regular Smile:   طريقة جديدة لعمل باك تيست لمؤشر الخطوط الذهبية!! وغيره من المؤشرات والاستراتيجيات!!  مادرو يشرح لكم عملية الباك تست في برنامج الميتا تريدر  شرح كيفية عمل الباك تيست بالطرق الثلاث  تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## YOUCEF4787

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> هذا ما وجدته من احدث الفيديوهات للباسك تست لكن بلغة اخرى فيمكنك استعمال الترجمة فى اليوتيوب للمتابعه او اخذ الافككار العامة :  Backtest en Metatrader 4 al 99%   
> وهذه قائمة بفيديوهات كثيرة عن طرق الباكتست بين القديم و الحديث يمكنك مراجعتها :  
> Backtesting & MetaTrader 4     
> وكذلك موضوعات عامة للافادة :  طريقة عمل باك تست 99% ( مرة أخرى ) ............   طريقة جديدة لعمل باك تيست لمؤشر الخطوط الذهبية!! وغيره من المؤشرات والاستراتيجيات!!  مادرو يشرح لكم عملية الباك تست في برنامج الميتا تريدر  شرح كيفية عمل الباك تيست بالطرق الثلاث  تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

 ألف شكر لك يا دكتور أسأل الله أن يجازيك الجنة

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ألف شكر لك يا دكتور أسأل الله أن يجازيك الجنة

 اللهم امين و اياكم غالينا ..

----------


## mmaa

دكتورنا الغالي اسعد الله مسائك بكل خيرر 
انا طريقيتي احب اكون مضارب يومي يعني الصفقة ماتاخذ اكثر من يوم الى يومين بالكثيررر 
والمنتدى فيه كثير من الورش والاستراتيجيات ووالطرق 
ايه الاصلح والانفع لاسلوب المضارب اليومي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> دكتورنا الغالي اسعد الله مسائك بكل خيرر 
> انا طريقيتي احب اكون مضارب يومي يعني الصفقة ماتاخذ اكثر من يوم الى يومين بالكثيررر 
> والمنتدى فيه كثير من الورش والاستراتيجيات ووالطرق 
> ايه الاصلح والانفع لاسلوب المضارب اليومي

 اهلا وسهلا .. 
نحن نتابع حاليا فى ورشة العمل الخاصة بى فى المنتدى تطبيقات لطريقة احونا جمال بسيس الكلاسيكية  :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t120619-318.html 
وتعتبر مناسبة جدا للاهداف اليومية و السريعه لان الهدف الاول 20 نقطة .. لكن يجب طبعا مراجعة شرح الطريقة الاصلى و المرفق الرابط له فى ورشتى .. 
واى سؤال يمكنك طرحه هناك بالورشة وتحت امرك باذن الله .. 
اخيرا هذا لا يعنى انها الطريقة الوحيده بالعكس هناك العديد و العديد من الطرق لكن يبقى ارتياحك و فهمك لكل طريقة هو الفيصل ..

----------


## mmaa

الف شكر لك وان شاء الله استفيد من الورشة

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكر لك وان شاء الله استفيد من الورشة

 اتمنى لك كل توفيق باذن الله ..

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم 
استفسار بخصوص السحب  
اودعت في الشركة 500 دولار عن طريق الفيزا .
وعند السحب سحبت 500 دولار عن طريق الفيزا  ايضا . 
والان ارغب بسحب اخر .. تقول الشركة ( والشركات جميعها تقريبا نفس النظام )
انه لايمكن سحب 500 دولار عن طريق الفيزا الان .  
الان اما عن طريق الحواله البنكية او عن طريق وسائل الدفع الالكترونية مثلا بنك نتلر  
س 1 / أيمها افضل في السحب  الحواله البنكية أو بنك نتلر ( من ناحية المدة  و عموله التحويل )  
س 2 / لو عندي حساب في بنك نتلر وسحبت ارباحي من الشركة الى حسابي في بنك نتلر .. هل استطيع اسحب اموالي من بنك نتلر الى بطاقة الفيزا طبيعي يعني ما يشترطون مثلا انه تودع 500 تسحب 500  مثل الشركة ولا هنا يختلف البنك  طبيعي يحول لبطاقة الفيزا المبلغ ؟ ( لانه هذي الطريقة اسرع من الحواله اعتقد )

----------


## moh.gahmy

> السلام عليكم 
> استفسار بخصوص السحب  
> اودعت في الشركة 500 دولار عن طريق الفيزا .
> وعند السحب سحبت 500 دولار عن طريق الفيزا  ايضا . 
> والان ارغب بسحب اخر .. تقول الشركة ( والشركات جميعها تقريبا نفس النظام )
> انه لايمكن سحب 500 دولار عن طريق الفيزا الان .  
> الان اما عن طريق الحواله البنكية او عن طريق وسائل الدفع الالكترونية مثلا بنك نتلر  
> س 1 / أيمها افضل في السحب  الحواله البنكية أو بنك نتلر ( من ناحية المدة  و عموله التحويل )  
> س 2 / لو عندي حساب في بنك نتلر وسحبت ارباحي من الشركة الى حسابي في بنك نتلر .. هل استطيع اسحب اموالي من بنك نتلر الى بطاقة الفيزا طبيعي يعني ما يشترطون مثلا انه تودع 500 تسحب 500  مثل الشركة ولا هنا يختلف البنك  طبيعي يحول لبطاقة الفيزا المبلغ ؟ ( لانه هذي الطريقة اسرع من الحواله اعتقد )

 سياسة الشركات واحدة في هذه النقطة ترد الاموال بنفس الطريقة التي جاءت منها سواء عن طريق فيزا او بنوك الكترونية او تحويل بنكي 
وما ذاد عن المبلغ الرئيسي يمكنك تحويله عن طريق حوالة بنكية او بنوك الكترونية 
ومن وجهة نظري خليك في الحوالة البنكية افضل وأمان اكثر لك .
اذا حولت علي نيتلر لاو اي بك الكتروني لا تستطيع التحويل علي الفيزا  
تحياتي

----------


## mmaa

> سياسة الشركات واحدة في هذه النقطة ترد الاموال بنفس الطريقة التي جاءت منها سواء عن طريق فيزا او بنوك الكترونية او تحويل بنكي 
> وما ذاد عن المبلغ الرئيسي يمكنك تحويله عن طريق حوالة بنكية او بنوك الكترونية 
> ومن وجهة نظري خليك في الحوالة البنكية افضل وأمان اكثر لك .
> اذا حولت علي نيتلر لاو اي بك الكتروني لا تستطيع التحويل علي الفيزا  
> تحياتي

 الف شكر لك ولا ردك  
تنصحني بالحواله البنكية 
طيب حتى لو كان البنك مثل نتلر يعطيني بطاقة استطيع ان اسحب فيها من اي مكينة صرافه 
أو قصدك ان البنوك مثل نتلر  او غيرها   غير مضمونه ميه بالميه  
وشكرا مره اخرى لك

----------


## moh.gahmy

> الف شكر لك ولا ردك  
> تنصحني بالحواله البنكية 
> طيب حتى لو كان البنك مثل نتلر يعطيني بطاقة استطيع ان اسحب فيها من اي مكينة صرافه 
> أو قصدك ان البنوك مثل نتلر  او غيرها   غير مضمونه ميه بالميه  
> وشكرا مره اخرى لك

 انا اغلب تجاربي في التحويلات بتكون حوالة بنكية بسبب الامان اكثر بها 
اما البنوك الالكترونية وجدت كثير من الاعضاء يشتكي من مشاكل بها وان بعض الحسابات تعطلت وتم اغلاقها 
فالافضل لك خليك بالتحويل البنكي حتي لو هيكلفك مبلغ بسيط ذيادة في العمولات لكن ستكون مطمأن علي اموالك بها .  
تحياتي

----------


## mmaa

> انا اغلب تجاربي في التحويلات بتكون حوالة بنكية بسبب الامان اكثر بها 
> اما البنوك الالكترونية وجدت كثير من الاعضاء يشتكي من مشاكل بها وان بعض الحسابات تعطلت وتم اغلاقها 
> فالافضل لك خليك بالتحويل البنكي حتي لو هيكلفك مبلغ بسيط ذيادة في العمولات لكن ستكون مطمأن علي اموالك بها .  
> تحياتي

 الف شكراً لك ... 
الحواله مضمونه أكثر صحيح

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكراً لك ... 
> الحواله مضمونه أكثر صحيح

 هى طريقة مريحة للكثيرين اختى ..

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

لو سمحت انا كبتدئة فى سوق الفوركس و قرات كتاب فوركس العرب للمبتدئين و بقرا حاليا فى كتاب استرايجية الوافى للتداول و فتحت حساب تجريبى للتداول عليه فكنت محتاجة أعرف
ايه الخطوات اللى مفروض اعملها لتعلم التداول بشكل جيد وهل فى منهج معين او ادوات او كتب مفروض اطلع عليها عشان استفيد بشكل اكبر

----------


## sarah abd el hafez

لو سمحت انا كمبتدئة فى سوق الفوركس و قرات كتاب فوركس العرب للمبتدئين و بقرا حاليا فى كتاب استرايجية الوافى للتداول و فتحت حساب تجريبى للتداول عليه فكنت محتاجة أعرف
ايه الخطوات اللى مفروض اعملها لتعلم التداول بشكل جيد وهل فى منهج معين او ادوات او كتب مفروض اطلع عليها عشان استفيد بشكل اكبر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لو سمحت انا كمبتدئة فى سوق الفوركس و قرات كتاب فوركس العرب للمبتدئين و بقرا حاليا فى كتاب استرايجية الوافى للتداول و فتحت حساب تجريبى للتداول عليه فكنت محتاجة أعرف
> ايه الخطوات اللى مفروض اعملها لتعلم التداول بشكل جيد وهل فى منهج معين او ادوات او كتب مفروض اطلع عليها عشان استفيد بشكل اكبر

 
السلام عليكم .. 
- هو مفيش منهج معين يا سارة للبداية لكن فى بعض الموضوعات اللى ممكن تبتدى تقريها عشان تاخدى فكرة اولية عن التحليل الفنى وعن التداول عموما كالتالى :   *مثبــت: من هنا البدايه .. فهرس الموضوعات التى تهم اخواننا المبتدئين ... د أحمد سميـــــر*

----------


## tsaheel

كيف اعرف قيمة التراجع في الحساب من خلال التقرير التالي
الرصيد الاساسي كان 9500 دولار فكيف استطيع ان اعرف كم اقصى تراجع بالدولار او بالنقاط حصل للحساب خلال الفترة التي في التقرير 
من 1 ابريل الى 8 ابريل
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> كيف اعرف قيمة التراجع في الحساب من خلال التقرير التالي
> الرصيد الاساسي كان 9500 دولار فكيف استطيع ان اعرف كم اقصى تراجع بالدولار او بالنقاط حصل للحساب خلال الفترة التي في التقرير 
> من 1 ابريل الى 8 ابريل
> وشكرا جزيلا

  اخى الكريم الخسارة الكلية للحساب هى Gross Loss فى هذا التقرير وللتبسيط هذا مؤشر يقوم بالعملية ويضعها على الشارت لك : 
بالرمفقات ........

----------


## 3bdallh

عندي سؤال 
ماهي الشركات الحاليه التي تحت متابعه المتداول العربي

----------


## 3bdallh

عندي سؤال 
ماهي الشركات الحاليه التي تحت متابعه المتداول العربي
غير شركة wwm

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> عندي سؤال 
> ماهي الشركات الحاليه التي تحت متابعه المتداول العربي
> غير شركة wwm

 امانة كابيتال و و وورلد وايد ماركت ويمكنك مراجعة التالى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t153306.html

----------


## tsaheel

توقيع العضو
احاول تغيير توقيعي اكثر من من مره ، ولكن للاسف لا يتغير
مع ان في لوحة التحكم قبل التغيير وفي صفحات المنتدى لم يقبل؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> توقيع العضو
> احاول تغيير توقيعي اكثر من من مره ، ولكن للاسف لا يتغير
> مع ان في لوحة التحكم قبل التغيير وفي صفحات المنتدى لم يقبل؟

 تم اخطار القسم التقني لحل المشكلة .

----------


## mmaa

بعض الاستراتيجيات التي نحملها من المنتديات 
يكون معها الرساله التي توضح انه فرصه شراء او بيع على بعض الفريمات 
يكون مثل صوت الجرس 
اريد اللغيه كيف سواء التنبيه او صوته

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> بعض الاستراتيجيات التي نحملها من المنتديات 
> يكون معها الرساله التي توضح انه فرصه شراء او بيع على بعض الفريمات 
> يكون مثل صوت الجرس 
> اريد اللغيه كيف سواء التنبيه او صوته

  هناك فولدر باسم Sounds ستجدينه فى مكان تنصيب الميتاتريدر به كل الاصوات احذفى منه ما تريدين ..  C:\MT4\Sounds

----------


## abohanwa

السلام عليكم اخواني انا بصراحة كمبتدئ محتاج اعرف ايه هي المؤشرات الرئيسية الي محتاج اركز عليها وكمان هل اتابع عملة وحدة بس اتعامل معاها ولا اكتر من عملة لاني حاسس ان الموضوع واسع ومتشعب جدا ومش عارف اركز على ايه بالظبط والفيديوهات كتير والدروس اكتر... وشكرا لسعة الصدر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم اخواني انا بصراحة كمبتدئ محتاج اعرف ايه هي المؤشرات الرئيسية الي محتاج اركز عليها وكمان هل اتابع عملة وحدة بس اتعامل معاها ولا اكتر من عملة لاني حاسس ان الموضوع واسع ومتشعب جدا ومش عارف اركز على ايه بالظبط والفيديوهات كتير والدروس اكتر... وشكرا لسعة الصدر

 وعليكم السلام اخى ..  ابدا بالمبادئ البسيطة والمفاهيم الخاصة بالمجال فقط وتدريجيا ستتضح الامور امرا تلو الاخر باذن الله .. 
بالنسبة للمؤشرات فلا يشترط تماما ان تفهم عمل كل مؤشر فلن تستخدم كل ذلك بالطبع لكن هناك مؤشرات هى الاكثر شهرة و استخداما مثل المتوسطات المتحركة و الماكد و الستوكاستيك .. 
بالتوفيق لك اخى ،،

----------


## abohanwa

> وعليكم السلام اخى .. ابدا بالمبادئ البسيطة والمفاهيم الخاصة بالمجال فقط وتدريجيا ستتضح الامور امرا تلو الاخر باذن الله .. بالنسبة للمؤشرات فلا يشترط تماما ان تفهم عمل كل مؤشر فلن تستخدم كل ذلك بالطبع لكن هناك مؤشرات هى الاكثر شهرة و استخداما مثل المتوسطات المتحركة و الماكد و الستوكاستيك .. بالتوفيق لك اخى ،،

 مشكور على الرد د.احمد وعلى اهتمامك باستفساراتنا المبتدئين وجزاك الله خيرا  
سؤالي في هذه المرحلة هل اشتغل على عملة وحدة ولا اكثر وماهي العملات الافضل العمل معها للمبتدئ 
وهل من الافضل اتباع التوصيات بالنسبة للمبتدئ الي بالتاكيد لا يمتلك الخبرة لعمل استراتيجية خاصة به للتداول  
خاصة تحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج و طريقة تحديد نقطة وضع الاستوب لوز ونقاط جني الارباح مع اختلاف الوضع في كل صفقة حسب التحليل المنطقي المفروض
وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> مشكور على الرد د.احمد وعلى اهتمامك باستفساراتنا المبتدئين وجزاك الله خيرا  
> سؤالي في هذه المرحلة هل اشتغل على عملة وحدة ولا اكثر وماهي العملات الافضل العمل معها للمبتدئ 
> وهل من الافضل اتباع التوصيات بالنسبة للمبتدئ الي بالتاكيد لا يمتلك الخبرة لعمل استراتيجية خاصة به للتداول  
> خاصة تحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج و طريقة تحديد نقطة وضع الاستوب لوز ونقاط جني الارباح مع اختلاف الوضع في كل صفقة حسب التحليل المنطقي المفروض
> وشكرا

 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم .. 
- لا انصح بعملة واحدة على الاقل 4 او 5 ازواج وهم الازواج الاشهر و الاهم كاليورو دولار و الباوند دولار و الدولار ين و الدولار فرنك و الاسترالى دولار وللاضافة وارد الدولار كندى و النيوزلاندى دولار .. 
- لا انصح نهائيا بالتوصيات لا لمبتدئ ولا لمحترف والتعلم التدريجى هو الطريق برايى المتواضع ان شاء الله .. 
خذ وقتك اخى ولا تستعجل بالبيع او الشراء فانت لا زلت تلم بمصطلحات المجال فالصبر جميل يا غالى وكل خير باذن الله ..

----------


## mmaa

> هناك فولدر باسم Sounds ستجدينه فى مكان تنصيب الميتاتريدر به كل الاصوات احذفى منه ما تريدين ..  C:\MT4\Sounds

 الف شكر لك دكتور أحمد 
مبدع كالعادة ... 
من اكثر الاشخاص مبدعين ومساعدتك لنا واضحه
قله امثالك بالمنتديات  
الف شكر لك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكر لك دكتور أحمد 
> مبدع كالعادة ... 
> من اكثر الاشخاص مبدعين ومساعدتك لنا واضحه
> قله امثالك بالمنتديات  
> الف شكر لك

 من ذوقك اختى الغالية تسلمى ،،

----------


## abohanwa

> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم .. 
> - لا انصح بعملة واحدة على الاقل 4 او 5 ازواج وهم الازواج الاشهر و الاهم كاليورو دولار و الباوند دولار و الدولار ين و الدولار فرنك و الاسترالى دولار وللاضافة وارد الدولار كندى و النيوزلاندى دولار .. 
> - لا انصح نهائيا بالتوصيات لا لمبتدئ ولا لمحترف والتعلم التدريجى هو الطريق برايى المتواضع ان شاء الله .. 
> خذ وقتك اخى ولا تستعجل بالبيع او الشراء فانت لا زلت تلم بمصطلحات المجال فالصبر جميل يا غالى وكل خير باذن الله ..

 تسلم د احمد ياغالي ربنا يوسع علمك ويصبرك علينا 
بس هنا يجيني سؤال هل اركب المتوسطات والماكد والاستوك على نفس الشارت مع بعض 
وايه رايك في البولنجر لتحديد نقاط الدخول من خط الوسط وجني الربح من الحد العلوي في حالة الشراء مثلا
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mmaa

> من ذوقك اختى الغالية تسلمى ،،

 انا رجل يادكتور ههههه

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> انا رجل يادكتور ههههه

  
هههه انا قلت اختى مليون مرة والان تخبرنى !
عذرا منك حبيبى ،،  âک؛

----------


## mmaa

> هههه انا قلت اختى مليون مرة والان تخبرنى !
> عذرا منك حبيبى ،،  âک؛

 صحيح اكثر من مرة ... ههه
كنت اقول عادي مشي راح اقول للدكتور وانسى  
هالمرة قلت خليني اقوله  
والف شكر لك ولجهودك

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> تسلم د احمد ياغالي ربنا يوسع علمك ويصبرك علينا 
> بس هنا يجيني سؤال هل اركب المتوسطات والماكد والاستوك على نفس الشارت مع بعض 
> وايه رايك في البولنجر لتحديد نقاط الدخول من خط الوسط وجني الربح من الحد العلوي في حالة الشراء مثلا
> جزاك الله خيرا

 اللهم امين تحت امرك يا غالى ..
لا طبعا ليست كل المؤشرات فى نفس الشارت فلكل مؤشر استخدام ما وبالنسبة للوبلنجر ايضا تطبيقه ليس كما تفضلت لكن له طرق اخرى ..  
نصيحتى اخى الحبيب ان تقرا الموضوعات الخاصة بالمؤشرات الفنية الموجوده فى فهرس المبتدئين وخذ وقتك وعلى مهلك .. واختر مؤشر واحد كبداية وبعدها زد تدريجيا فى التطبيق :   *ثبــت: من هنا البدايه .. فهرس الموضوعات التى تهم اخواننا المبتدئين ... د أحمد سميـــــر*

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  يادكتور 
اريد ارسم واتعلم على الدعم والمقاومه لكن مشكلة رسم خط افقي يرسمه لي طويل كامل الشارت
انا اريد ارسم خطوط صغيره عند المقاومه والدعم  
كيف احصل خط افقي صغير

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  يادكتور 
> اريد ارسم واتعلم على الدعم والمقاومه لكن مشكلة رسم خط افقي يرسمه لي طويل كامل الشارت
> انا اريد ارسم خطوط صغيره عند المقاومه والدعم  
> كيف احصل خط افقي صغير

 يمكنك استخدام شكل رسم المستطيل فى عمل خط افقى بالسمك و الطول الذى ترغب به كما بالصورة ..

----------


## KOPKE

كان عندى حساب فيه 2 دولار فى شركة اف اكس سول ماوقفه الان وماموقف تمويله او المتاجرة به بعد تحويله الى سيتى اندكس ، وهل المتداول العربى يدعم هذه الشركة

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> كان عندى حساب فيه 2 دولار فى شركة اف اكس سول ماوقفه الان وماموقف تمويله او المتاجرة به بعد تحويله الى سيتى اندكس ، وهل المتداول العربى يدعم هذه الشركة

  تواصل مع الدعم اخى ..  *خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي*

----------


## mmaa

> يمكنك استخدام شكل رسم المستطيل فى عمل خط افقى بالسمك و الطول الذى ترغب به كما بالصورة ..

 شكرا لتعاونك يادكتور  
لكن اللي اريده يرسم لي خطوط صغيرة اضعها تحت مناطق والمقاومه اشوف انه افضل من الخط الطويل  
واللي انت تقول عليه السهم هذا مايرسم

----------


## tsaheel

مشكل تعديل التوقيع مازالت مستمره

----------


## mmaa

خلاص يادكتور عرفت  
اروح لخط الترند وخصائص وبعدها اشيل الصح في مربع شعاع

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> خلاص يادكتور عرفت  
> اروح لخط الترند وخصائص وبعدها اشيل الصح في مربع شعاع

  
مرضتش اقولك هذا الاختيار لان الخط الناتج مش دايما بيبقى افقى تماما وانا شخصيا استخدم ما سبق .. المهم انك وصلت لطلبك ..

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> مشكل تعديل التوقيع مازالت مستمره

 اعتقد لا زال هناك بعض الوقت فى تعديلات الموقع واى استفسار  يرجى المتابعه بقسم الدعم مشكورا ،،

----------


## الهوواووي1

ابغى جوال يقبل اضافة الموشرات غير الي بالميتاتريدر

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> ابغى جوال يقبل اضافة الموشرات غير الي بالميتاتريدر

 تم الرد هنا :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t236345.html#post3052279

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
دكتورنا العزيز أحمد . 
س 1 / عندما أبيع عمله ما  من يشتريها مني   وعند تنفيذ الامر بالربح يقولون انني اشتريتها  من هو الذي اشتريهتها منه ؟
س 2 / عند شراء عمله ما  من اي جهة انا اشتريتها ؟  وعند تنفيذ بيعها من الذي اشتراها مني ؟   من الذي يشتريها مني ؟ 
سؤال رقم 1 / 2  = بالنسبة للشركات ماركت ميكر و ECN 
س 3 / الملاحظ وخاصه الساعه 12.00 منتصف الليل   ( الساعه 00.00 )
أرتفاع السبريد في العملات سواء البعض أو الاغلب .. حاولت اسال يقولون انه بسبب ضعف السيوله من البنك 
عندي غموض في هذا السؤال ياليت توضح لي .؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> دكتورنا العزيز أحمد . 
> س 1 / عندما أبيع عمله ما  من يشتريها مني   وعند تنفيذ الامر بالربح يقولون انني اشتريتها  من هو الذي اشتريهتها منه ؟
> س 2 / عند شراء عمله ما  من اي جهة انا اشتريتها ؟  وعند تنفيذ بيعها من الذي اشتراها مني ؟   من الذي يشتريها مني ؟  البروكر فى غالب الاحيان خاصة اذا كان ماركت ميكر .. 
> سؤال رقم 1 / 2  = بالنسبة للشركات ماركت ميكر و ECN 
> س 3 / الملاحظ وخاصه الساعه 12.00 منتصف الليل   ( الساعه 00.00 )
> أرتفاع السبريد في العملات سواء البعض أو الاغلب .. حاولت اسال يقولون انه بسبب ضعف السيوله من البنك 
> عندي غموض في هذا السؤال ياليت توضح لي .؟  شركات الـ ECN المفترض انها توصلك بالسوق الحقيقى وبالتالى فانت تخضع لسيولة السوق الحقيقية والتى تقل و تزيد بين وقت واخر وبالتالى قلة السيولة سيتبعها زيادة فى السبريد و العكس ..

 الاجابة فى الاقتباس ...

----------


## midoesmail

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا سألت فى بنك عن الرافعة المالية للحساب الاسلامى وقالوا سياسية تثبيت العقد كالاتى :
حسابات بدون فوائد التبييت هي حسابات للتداول مصممة وفق الشريعة الاسلامية. 
لا يتم تطبيق عمولة التبييت التي هي عمولة الفرق بين تمديد و إغلاق الصفقات للحسابات الخالية من فوائد التبييت. إذ يتم تمديد جميع الصفقات على نفس السعر. لن يتم خصم او إضافة أي فائدة على اي صفقة مفتوحة في حسابات التداول الخاصة بهم في دوكاسكوبى في ختام كل يوم عمل (عند ساعة التسوية 21: 00/22: 00 GMT التوقيت الصيفي / الشتوي). 
لتجنب الاستخدام الخاطئ لنظام الحسابات الاسلامية من قبل العملاء لتجنب دفع عمولات التبييت, اضطر دوكاسكوبى لتطبيق الحماية التالية: 
بالإضافة إلى العمولة المطبقة على حجم التداول للعميل يتم تطبيق رسوم إضافية بحجم 5 دولار اميريكي للمليون الواحد من حجم التداول على ازواج العملات و 7,5 دولار اميريكي للمليون الواحد من حجم التداول على المعادن الثمينة و عقود الفروقات, على جميع الحسابات الإسلامية. 
سوف يقوم دوكاسكوبى بحساب الفرق بين العمولة الإضافية المدفوعة من قبل العميل و حجم عمولة التبييت التي لم يتم تطبيقها على الحساب التجاري وفقاً لنظام الحسابات الخالية من فوائد التبييت. إذا كان الفرق سلبي (ناقص) فإن دوكاسكوبى سيقوم بمنع القيام بالتداول عن طريق إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة وإلغاء الأوامر المعلقة مباشرة عندما يصبح رأس المال أقل من القيمة المطلقة للنقص. 
سيتم احتساب النقص, كل مرة عند ساعة التسوية، وسيتم تطبيقه كشكل من أشكال الحد الأدنى لمستوى وقف الخسارة. 
سيتم خصم النقص من الحساب في حال: 
تم إنهاء سياسة التبييت الخالية من الفوائد. 
تم إحراء عملية سحب للمبلغ الاجمالي على الحساب. 
حجم اي مبلغ جزئي مسحوب لا يمكن ان يتجاوز الفرق بين حجم رأس المال وحجم النقص.   
قد يقوم دوكاسكوبى بتغيير الشروط والأحكام، رفض / إلغاء استخدام الحسابات الخالية من فوائد التبييت، وفقاً لتقديره الخاص. كذلك يحتفظ دوكاسكوبى بحق خصم النقص في أي وقت. 
أي تاجر ذاتي يمكنه تطبيق / إلغاء نظام الحساب الخالي من فوائد التبييت من التقارير المتاحة على منصة التداول.
فهل ذلك استخدام الرفعة المالية بهذا النوع من الحساب حرام ولا لا ؟؟ ارجو الافادة الصحيحة .

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا سألت فى بنك عن الرافعة المالية للحساب الاسلامى وقالوا سياسية تثبيت العقد كالاتى :
> حسابات بدون فوائد التبييت هي حسابات للتداول مصممة وفق الشريعة الاسلامية. 
> لا يتم تطبيق عمولة التبييت التي هي عمولة الفرق بين تمديد و إغلاق الصفقات للحسابات الخالية من فوائد التبييت. إذ يتم تمديد جميع الصفقات على نفس السعر. لن يتم خصم او إضافة أي فائدة على اي صفقة مفتوحة في حسابات التداول الخاصة بهم في دوكاسكوبى في ختام كل يوم عمل (عند ساعة التسوية 21: 00/22: 00 GMT التوقيت الصيفي / الشتوي). 
> لتجنب الاستخدام الخاطئ لنظام الحسابات الاسلامية من قبل العملاء لتجنب دفع عمولات التبييت, اضطر دوكاسكوبى لتطبيق الحماية التالية: 
> بالإضافة إلى العمولة المطبقة على حجم التداول للعميل يتم تطبيق رسوم إضافية بحجم 5 دولار اميريكي للمليون الواحد من حجم التداول على ازواج العملات و 7,5 دولار اميريكي للمليون الواحد من حجم التداول على المعادن الثمينة و عقود الفروقات, على جميع الحسابات الإسلامية. 
> سوف يقوم دوكاسكوبى بحساب الفرق بين العمولة الإضافية المدفوعة من قبل العميل و حجم عمولة التبييت التي لم يتم تطبيقها على الحساب التجاري وفقاً لنظام الحسابات الخالية من فوائد التبييت. إذا كان الفرق سلبي (ناقص) فإن دوكاسكوبى سيقوم بمنع القيام بالتداول عن طريق إغلاق الصفقات المفتوحة وإلغاء الأوامر المعلقة مباشرة عندما يصبح رأس المال أقل من القيمة المطلقة للنقص. 
> سيتم احتساب النقص, كل مرة عند ساعة التسوية، وسيتم تطبيقه كشكل من أشكال الحد الأدنى لمستوى وقف الخسارة. 
> سيتم خصم النقص من الحساب في حال: 
> تم إنهاء سياسة التبييت الخالية من الفوائد. 
> ...

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا وسهلا بك أخي الكريم ، 
كما تعلم المنتدى يختص بمناقشة الامور الاقتصادية ومايتعلق بتحليل الأسواق وليس بيننا من هو أهل للتحدث في مشروعية هذه الامور وهل هي حلال ام حرام ، ولذلك أنصحك بمراجعة أهل العلم من رجال الدين الذين تثق في رؤيتهم وتشرح لهم هذه التفاصيل لبيان رأيهم في هذا الأمر ، وايضا ارفق اليك هذا الموضوع يحتوي بعض فتاوى تتعلق بمشروعية التداول ربما تجد بها مايفيدك في بحثك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27559.html 
تحياتي

----------


## mmaa

صباح الخير يادكتور 
اسف على الازعاج 
تقول اللي يبيع ويشتري مني هو البروكر في ماركت ميكر 
س / ماهو البروكر وماذا يعمل ؟ 
س / طيب في نظام ECN  مين يشتري ويبيع ؟ 
س / بالسنبة للسيوله انا مثلا مشتري اليورو دولار ب 1.1350 والسبريد كان 2 بيب
وفي الساعه 12.00  يكون مثلا 10 أو ....  
تقصد تقل السيوله ان عمله الدولار غير متوفرة بكثرة الان بالبنك ...

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> صباح الخير يادكتور 
> اسف على الازعاج 
> تقول اللي يبيع ويشتري مني هو البروكر في ماركت ميكر 
> س / ماهو البروكر وماذا يعمل ؟ 
> س / طيب في نظام ECN  مين يشتري ويبيع ؟ 
> س / بالسنبة للسيوله انا مثلا مشتري اليورو دولار ب 1.1350 والسبريد كان 2 بيب
> وفي الساعه 12.00  يكون مثلا 10 أو ....  
> تقصد تقل السيوله ان عمله الدولار غير متوفرة بكثرة الان بالبنك ...

 - البروكر هو شركة الوساطة المفتوح معها حسابك ..
- نقص السيولة معناه عدم وجود مشترى او بائع حسب العملية المطلوبة هذا بتعرييف بسيط جدا دون اطالة ..

----------


## mmaa

> - البروكر هو شركة الوساطة المفتوح معها حسابك ..
> - نقص السيولة معناه عدم وجود مشترى او بائع حسب العملية المطلوبة هذا بتعرييف بسيط جدا دون اطالة ..

 الف شكر لك يادكتور 
وسامحني على الاعاج

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الف شكر لك يادكتور 
> وسامحني على الاعاج

 فى خدمتك فى اى وقت ان شاء الله يا غالى ،،

----------


## abdalah.ali

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
ممكن رابط لشرع الموقنج افرج 200 و 100 و 50 شرح وافي في كتب او فيديوهات او مواضيع وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> ممكن رابط لشرع الموقنج افرج 200 و 100 و 50 شرح وافي في كتب او فيديوهات او مواضيع وشكرا

 تفضل ..  المتوسطات المتحركة (Moving Averages)  ::أحتراف الموفينج أفريج:: الجزء الاول 
::أحتراف الموفينج أفريج:: الجزء الثانى  شرح الموفينج افريدج 
تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## BrightStar

السلام عليكم
دخلت عالم الفوركس التجريبي فإذا أرباح خياليه جدا( دبل رأس المال التجرييبي في شهر) ولأنني أسمع بشركات الفوركس النصابه لم أفتح حساب حقيقي وكذلك بسبب مايدور حول الحكم الشرعي من أسواق الفوركس مابين التحليل والتحريم, قمت بالذهاب لمحلات الصرافه ولكن لم أجدها نفس الفوركس بل وجدت سعر الصرف يتكون من خانتين وليس من أربع خانات. كذلك الأسعار شبه ثابته لأكثر من أربعة أشهر مثال على ذلك اليورو مدة شهرين ثابت مابين 4.2 إلى 4.28 ونفس سعر بيعك ستأخذ نفس المبلغ بينما الفوركس لو اشتريت 1000 يورو مقابل الدولار بسعر 1.1427 وبعت بسعر 1.1430 فسيكون ربحك 30 دولار بينما لو فعلت ذلك في محلات الصرافه ( لم أجرب ولكن من السؤال حول الموضوع) فسيكون عمليه رياضيه وذلك بخصم البيع من المشترى وتكون الحصيله ربحك أو خسارتك التي لن تتجاوز 10 ريال لي 1000 يورو !!!!!!! 
أرجو ممن لديه خبره حول الموضوع أن يفيدني في ذلك , لأنني بدأت أشك في أن الفوركس ماهو إلا صالة مقامره وليت حقيقه.

----------


## الصالحي

اخواني انا مبتدى في الفوركس وحابب اتعلم واستفيد من حضراتكم مع العلم اني مقل في الدخول ع المنتديات بس بصراحه انا جربت الموضوع عن طريق شركة وساطه هم اللي بيدولو وبيعطوني ارباح اخر كل شهر وشفت ان الشغله فيها خير وحبيت اتعمق فيها فاياريت اللي يقدر يدلني ع دوراة تعليميه وتدريبيه في جده او اي احد عنده معلومات نقدر نتواصل ونستفيد من بعض وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم
> دخلت عالم الفوركس التجريبي فإذا أرباح خياليه جدا( دبل رأس المال التجرييبي في شهر) ولأنني أسمع بشركات الفوركس النصابه لم أفتح حساب حقيقي وكذلك بسبب مايدور حول الحكم الشرعي من أسواق الفوركس مابين التحليل والتحريم, قمت بالذهاب لمحلات الصرافه ولكن لم أجدها نفس الفوركس بل وجدت سعر الصرف يتكون من خانتين وليس من أربع خانات. كذلك الأسعار شبه ثابته لأكثر من أربعة أشهر مثال على ذلك اليورو مدة شهرين ثابت مابين 4.2 إلى 4.28 ونفس سعر بيعك ستأخذ نفس المبلغ بينما الفوركس لو اشتريت 1000 يورو مقابل الدولار بسعر 1.1427 وبعت بسعر 1.1430 فسيكون ربحك 30 دولار بينما لو فعلت ذلك في محلات الصرافه ( لم أجرب ولكن من السؤال حول الموضوع) فسيكون عمليه رياضيه وذلك بخصم البيع من المشترى وتكون الحصيله ربحك أو خسارتك التي لن تتجاوز 10 ريال لي 1000 يورو !!!!!!! 
> أرجو ممن لديه خبره حول الموضوع أن يفيدني في ذلك , لأنني بدأت أشك في أن الفوركس ماهو إلا صالة مقامره وليت حقيقه.

 
السلام عليكم .. 
كل مكان وكل مجال له قوانينه اخى الكريم واماكن الصرافة بعيدة كل البعد عن اليات عمل سوق مثل الفوركس فلا يوجد هناك رافعة ولا يوجد مارجن ووو .. عملية تبادلية بحته تتم فى لحظتها وانتهى الامر كما ان التبادل باحجام كبيرة مع اماكن الصرافة ممنوع قانونا على الاقل لدينا فى مصر حسب ما لدى من علم .. 
الفوركس سوق حقيقى به المشترى و البائع اذا لديك طريقة عمل واضحة المعالم وادارة مالية محترمة فانت من الرابحين ان شاء الله اما ما دون ذلك فالطبيعى ان يبدو لك الامر كصالة قمار مع الفرق الشاسع بين هذا و ذاك .. 
وبالتوفيق لك ،،

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اخواني انا مبتدى في الفوركس وحابب اتعلم واستفيد من حضراتكم مع العلم اني مقل في الدخول ع المنتديات بس بصراحه انا جربت الموضوع عن طريق شركة وساطه هم اللي بيدولو وبيعطوني ارباح اخر كل شهر وشفت ان الشغله فيها خير وحبيت اتعمق فيها فاياريت اللي يقدر يدلني ع دوراة تعليميه وتدريبيه في جده او اي احد عنده معلومات نقدر نتواصل ونستفيد من بعض وجزاكم الله خير

 السلام عليكم اخى الصالحى .. 
المنتدى تعليمى بالمقام الاول عزيزى وهناك الاف المواضيع فى ذلك وبالنسبة للدورات التى يقدمها المتداول العربى فتواصل مع القسم الادارى لتعرف اقرب مواعيد و اماكن مناسبة لك باذن الله .. *الاقتراحات والتواصل مع الإدارة*

----------


## mmss3142

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الرجاء من لديه معلومه كيفية الدخول على الحساب الحقيقي عن طريق الجوال

----------


## adelkaram

السلام عليكم 
أنا مهتم بتعلم العرض و الطلب 
هل من دورات أو مواضيع تعليمية تدلني عليها لهدا الأمر 
و هل عرفت إختيار الإستراتيجية لبداية بها مشواري أم هي ليست جيدة 
و ما أهم شيء يجب أن أركز عليه 
و شكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني الرجاء من لديه معلومه كيفية الدخول على الحساب الحقيقي عن طريق الجوال

  
وعليكم السلام ..
فضلا التواصل هنا فى اى مشكلة مع الحساب :  *خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي*

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا مهتم بتعلم العرض و الطلب 
> هل من دورات أو مواضيع تعليمية تدلني عليها لهدا الأمر 
> و هل عرفت إختيار الإستراتيجية لبداية بها مشواري أم هي ليست جيدة 
> و ما أهم شيء يجب أن أركز عليه 
> و شكرا

 
السلام عليكم .. 
- برايى المتواضع ليست مناسبة للمبتدئين وكذلك هناك طرق ابسط كثيرا فى التعامل .. اهتم بالتحليل الكلاسيكى البسيط و تطبيقاته من دعوم و مقاومات وقنوات سعرية الخ ومنه الى مستوى اكثر تقدما لكن يجب عليك اولا ارساء هذه القواعد .. 
اذا كنت تريد معرفة مبسطة عن العرض و الطلب فاليك التالى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t225803.html#post2974377 
بالتوفيق ،،

----------


## mmss3142

اشكرك اخي العزيز

----------


## adelkaram

شكرا أخي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> اشكرك اخي العزيز

 
عفوا يا طيب ..

----------


## mmaa

دكتورنا العزيز 
اللي عرفته ان تحديد الاتجاه الترند والقمم والقيعان مهم جدااا يساعد في الدخول في الصفقة بشكل صحيح 
إذا ممكن مؤشر يرسم الترند والقمم والقيعان

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> دكتورنا العزيز 
> اللي عرفته ان تحديد الاتجاه الترند والقمم والقيعان مهم جدااا يساعد في الدخول في الصفقة بشكل صحيح 
> إذا ممكن مؤشر يرسم الترند والقمم والقيعان

 مرحبا .. 
خطوط الترند الافضل رسمها يدويا لان اغلب المؤشرات ليست جيدة فى ذلك اما القمم و القيعان فمؤشر اخونا جمال بسيس يعتبر الافضل فى هذا :  [ ورشة عمل ] ورشة عمل  مؤشر قمم وقيعان ودعم ومقاومة

----------


## mmss3142

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شركة امانه كابيتال لا يردون على الاتصالات والايداع يتاخر كثيييير    الله يستر .....

----------


## mmss3142

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شركة امانه كابيتال لا يردون على الاتصالات والايداع يتاخر كثيييير    الله يستر .....

----------


## mmss3142

الحمدلله وصل الايداع قبل قليل

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> الحمدلله وصل الايداع قبل قليل

  
الحمد لله اخى ..
اى امر متعلق بالحسابات او الايداع و السحب تواصل مع قسم الدعم :  *خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي*

----------


## mmss3142

موقع امانه كابيتال محجوب 
السؤال هو لماذا ؟

----------


## الدعم الفني

عميلنا العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
افادتنا الشركة انه برجاء استخدام المواقع التالية  amanafs.co.uk amanacapital.com.cy

----------


## متخصص.ستوبات

السلام عليكم .. 
أفضل إعدادات للموفينج افريج ماهي ؟

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم .. 
> أفضل إعدادات للموفينج افريج ماهي ؟

 وعليكم السلام اخى ..
لا توجد افضل اعدادات هى مجرد اعدادات مشهورة مثل 200 و 100 و 50 وللفريمات الصغيرة حسب ذكر البعض 34 و 21 و 8 .. 
مجرد اراء لكن لا يوجد اثبات عملى انها الافضل بالطبع ..

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
سؤالي عن طريقة حجز الارباح  
شخص ينزل توصيه باستوب 
وثلاثه او اربعه اهداف  
انا اكون داخل الصفقة مثلا ب 0.01 سنت 
يقول انه طريقته هيا حجز الارباح  
هل يقصد انه انقل الاستوب للدخول في تحقق الهدف الاول وهكذاا حتى الاخير 
لو يتم شرحها لي

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
> سؤالي عن طريقة حجز الارباح  
> شخص ينزل توصيه باستوب 
> وثلاثه او اربعه اهداف  
> انا اكون داخل الصفقة مثلا ب 0.01 سنت 
> يقول انه طريقته هيا حجز الارباح  
> هل يقصد انه انقل الاستوب للدخول في تحقق الهدف الاول وهكذاا حتى الاخير 
> لو يتم شرحها لي

  وعليكم السلام اخى .. 
ممكن اخى يكون مقصده نقل الستوب للدخول او اغلاق بعض العقود الاثنين وارد ويسال فيها صاحب التوصية للفهم اكثر ،،

----------


## tsaheel

لدي حساب 4000 دولار مع رافعة 1:300
في حالة الدخول على زوج 
الباوند كندي من سعر 1.8459
كم يكون الهامش المحجوز والهامش المتاح
اذا دخلت بيع بلوت 0.30 ثلاثة دولار.
وما هو اقصى لوت استطيع الدخول فيه 
-------- 
واذا يوجد معادلة لحساب الهامش والاكويتي المتبقي  
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> لدي حساب 4000 دولار مع رافعة 1:300
> في حالة الدخول على زوج 
> الباوند كندي من سعر 1.8459
> كم يكون الهامش المحجوز والهامش المتاح
> اذا دخلت بيع بلوت 0.30 ثلاثة دولار.
> وما هو اقصى لوت استطيع الدخول فيه 
> -------- 
> واذا يوجد معادلة لحساب الهامش والاكويتي المتبقي  
> وشكرا جزيلا

  السلام عليكم ..
بدون ان تتعب نفسك مع الارقام .. تفضل :  *حاسبة الهامش*

----------


## mostsab

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا مبتدا في الفوركس ممكن تساعدوني اختار شركة الوساطة بناءا على تجاربكم الشخصية 
     شكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> انا مبتدا في الفوركس ممكن تساعدوني اختار شركة الوساطة بناءا على تجاربكم الشخصية 
>      شكرا

 وعليكم السلام اخى ..
تجارب الاشخاص تختلف حتى مع نفس الشركة فبعضهم ينصح والاخر يحذر لذا فالقرار يرجع لك ..

----------


## Nuri Ali Saleh

كيف أعمل باك تست وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> كيف أعمل باك تست وشكرا

  هذه الموضوعات تفيدك ان شاء الله :   طريقة عمل باك تست 99% ( مرة أخرى ) ............  :Regular Smile:   طريقة جديدة لعمل باك تيست لمؤشر الخطوط الذهبية!! وغيره من المؤشرات والاستراتيجيات!!  مادرو يشرح لكم عملية الباك تست في برنامج الميتا تريدر  شرح كيفية عمل الباك تيست بالطرق الثلاث  تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

----------


## abdelaal

*للنجاح أناس يقدّرون معناه، وللإبداع أناس يحصدونه، لذا نقدّر جهودك المضنية، فأنتَ أهل للشكر والتقدير .. فوجب علينا تقديرك .. فلك منا كلّ الثناء والتقدير.*

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> *للنجاح أناس يقدّرون معناه، وللإبداع أناس يحصدونه، لذا نقدّر جهودك المضنية، فأنتَ أهل للشكر والتقدير .. فوجب علينا تقديرك .. فلك منا كلّ الثناء والتقدير.*

  
جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا لكلامك الطيب و العطر ،،

----------


## albasheer

السلام عليكم  
اسمي البشير شاكر الجبوري    من العراق بغداد  
احب اسأل كم سؤال اذا سمحتو  
1- ممكن توضيح وافي عن السبريت وكيف يأثر في الارباح وكيف تستفاد منه الشركات وشرح الفرق بين الثابت والمتغير 
2- ممكن توضيح متى تغلق الصفقة اذا تركتها مفتوحة لمدة طويلة وما هي المدة المسموحة لابقاء صفقة مفتوحة 
3- توضيح كيف يخسر المضارب امواله فالاسهم تصعد وتنزل الا يستطيع الانتظار الى ان تعاود الاسهم ترتفع ويبيع لو ان هناك مقيد او حد زمني يمنع المضارب من الانتظار 
4- ايهما افضل شركة امانة كابتل ام wwm    من نواحي الارباح والسحب 
5- هل هناك قوانين تمنع فتح حسابات للعراقيين حيث اتصلت البارحة بشركة ADSS  الاماراتية واخبروني بخدمة الزبائن لا يمكنني فتح حساب لأنني اسكن في العراق  
تحياتي الحارة

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

تمت الاجابة عليك اخى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t237831.html#post3063497

----------


## Mahatmataki

انا قديت عدة شهور قليلة  وانا اتابع و اقراء عن التداول و مشاهدة عشرات الفديوهات ولكني لا اعرف كيف و متي ابدء ان اسئلتي تتلخص في  
- هل هنا كتب علي انا اقرئها اولا قبل انا ادخل هذا المجال " وما هي اسمائها " 
- هل هنا دورات علي ان التحق بها قبل دخول المجال " سواء كانت مدفوعة او مجانية " 
- ماهوا افضل موقع ابداء من خلالة التداول  
 - هل الالتحاق بكلية التجارة قد يفيد المجال ام لا يضيف كثيرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> انا قديت عدة شهور قليلة  وانا اتابع و اقراء عن التداول و مشاهدة عشرات الفديوهات ولكني لا اعرف كيف و متي ابدء ان اسئلتي تتلخص في  
> - هل هنا كتب علي انا اقرئها اولا قبل انا ادخل هذا المجال " وما هي اسمائها " 
> - هل هنا دورات علي ان التحق بها قبل دخول المجال " سواء كانت مدفوعة او مجانية " 
> - ماهوا افضل موقع ابداء من خلالة التداول  
>  - هل الالتحاق بكلية التجارة قد يفيد المجال ام لا يضيف كثيرا

 مرحبا اخى ..
بالنسبة للبداية فيوجد فهرس للمبتدئين ستجد به الكثير من الكتب العربية و المفيدة  * مثبــت: المتيـم : الفهرس العام لحلقات Arabic Trader Broadcast .. د / أحمد سميــــــــر*بالنسبة للدورات فيمكنك التواصل مع الدعم لمعرفة اول ميعاد لدورة جديدة هذا ان اردت وبالطبع فهى تفيد خاصة المبتدئ  *خدمة عملاء المتداول العربي*اما الموقع فانت هنا بالمتداول العربى حيث ارشيف تعليمى متكامل 
وبالنسبة لكلية التجارة فلا علاقة لها بالمجال او افادة تذكر ..

----------


## محمدابومحمد

طلب الي المتداول العربي عن برامج موجات اليوت مثل elwave 10 /echartar9 / ret pro 4/metastock 14/او هل هناك برامج افضل اتمني المساعدة وشكرا

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> طلب الي المتداول العربي عن برامج موجات اليوت مثل elwave 10 /echartar9 / ret pro 4/metastock 14/او هل هناك برامج افضل اتمني المساعدة وشكرا

 هذا ما طرحته سابقا لعله يفيدك اخى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t211402.html

----------


## محمدابومحمد

شكرا جزيلا دكتور احمد

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

> شكرا جزيلا دكتور احمد

 عفوا اخى ..

----------


## محمدابومحمد

طلب الي المتداول العربي عن برامج تحليل النماذج السعرية cpfinder ,و شكرا

----------


## lizauk

> اخى الكريم يمكنك متابعة هذا الرابط للمسابقات على مستوى كل الشركات :  *Forex Demo Contests 2016* تحياتى ..  د / أحمد سميــــــــر

 It was really helpful to know about the things,

----------


## Mansour2015r

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني انا نويت ادخل سوق الفوركس وسوق الاوبشن بيناري وبعد بحث وتعلم لمدة سنتين نويت اشتغل بحساب حقيقي مع العلم اني على قد حالي والمبلغ الي راح ادخل فيه بسيط جدا ولكن مازلت اعاني من مشكلة اختيار الشركة الصحيحه 
ارجو من الاخوان تشريح الشركات المناسبة وياليت من له تجربه يعطينا تجربته وبخصوص موضوع الايداع والسحب اي الطرق افضل واي البنوك السعودية مناسبة لهذا الموضوع علما ان لدي حساب في بنك الراجحي مع بطاقة ائتمانية وحساب في مصرف الانماء وشكرا لكم. 
انا فتحت موضوع جديد بدون مانتبه لموضوعكم هذا والمعذرة من ادارة المنتدى

----------


## Mansour2015r

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني انا نويت ادخل سوق الفوركس وسوق الاوبشن بيناري وبعد بحث وتعلم لمدة سنتين نويت اشتغل بحساب حقيقي مع العلم اني على قد حالي والمبلغ الي راح ادخل فيه بسيط جدا ولكن مازلت اعاني من مشكلة اختيار الشركة الصحيحه 
ارجو من الاخوان تشريح الشركات المناسبة وياليت من له تجربه يعطينا تجربته وبخصوص موضوع الايداع والسحب اي الطرق افضل واي البنوك السعودية مناسبة لهذا الموضوع علما ان لدي حساب في بنك الراجحي مع بطاقة ائتمانية وحساب في مصرف الانماء وشكرا لكم. 
انا فتحت موضوع جديد بهالاستفسار بدون مانتبه لموضوعكم هذا والمعذرة من ادارة المنتدى

----------


## ch007

شكرا على اتاحة الفرصة .. نريد كورس عن الدورات السعرية الزمنية ... شكرا

----------


## 2013Lemsantah

السلام عليكم  ما الفرق بين برمجة MQL4 وMQL5

----------


## da7ime

السلام عليكم ......حسب رأيك ماهو سبب الهبوط العنيف الذي حدث للإسترليني   مقابل الدولار في يومي ٢٣ و ٢٤ من الشهر السادس من هذه السنة  
و شكرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم  ما الفرق بين برمجة MQL4 وMQL5

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لغة MQL5 هي تطوير للغة MQL4 وظهرت بعد ظهور الميتاتريدر 5 فهي خاصة بعمل المؤشرات والإكسبرتات للميتاتريدر 5 أما لغة MQL4 خاصة لعمل المؤشرات والإكسبرتات للميتاتريدر 4

----------


## da7ime

السلام عليكم ......حسب رأيك ماهو سبب الهبوط العنيف الذي حدث للإسترليني   مقابل الدولار في يومي ظ¢ظ£ و ظ¢ظ¤ من الشهر السادس من هذه السنة  
و شكرا

----------


## العجي

ممكن اعرف افضل الشركات الوسيطة اذا تكرمتوا وبشنو تنصحوني

----------


## moussa90

لو سمحتو انا ودي اقتح حساب في شركة اوربيكس ولكن سمعت ان مؤسسة النقد سكرت التعامل مع شركات الفوركس 
كيف راح يكون الشحن والسحب ؟؟سامع ان بطاقة بنك الانماء او البنك السعودي الفرنسي مافيها مشاكل هل هذا الكلام صحيح 
ولو صحيح يا ريت حد يقولنا تجربته  مشكورين لا هنتو

----------


## khaildest

الاعضاء الكرام
1- مارايكم في شركة swissquote ؟
2- ماهي مميزاتها وعيوبها ؟
3- هل هيا شركة مرخصة وموثوقة؟
4- هل يمكن سحب الارباح منهم بكل سهوله؟
5- ماهي افضل شركة موثقه في الفوركس؟
وشكرا لكم

----------


## mutineer

اريد اسم هذا المواشر و او احد الاعضاء يرفعه في الموقع

----------


## hatem_abdo

اريد افضل الشركات التي تدعم راس مال قليل وذات مصداقية عالية ؟

----------


## hazem321

ما هي البنوك التي تتيح التحويلات البنكية بالدولار او اليورو للskrill او الnetler في مصر وما الlimit؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fares.fx

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو سمحتم عندي استفسار مهم 
كما يعرف الجميع انه هناك عملات سبريدها 5 نقاط وعملات اخرى 4 والخ
السؤال لماذا لا يكون الاسبريد موحد في كل العملات؟؟

----------


## هانيمحمد

ردا على سؤال  "  ما هي الشواهد التي نعلم من خلالها اذا كانت العملة ستحترم خطوط الدعم و المقاومة ام لا؟  "  .... الحل هنا علميا وعلي مستوي تحاليل الغرب ايضا هو بخطوتين الاولي هي التأكد من سعر اغلاق الشمعة ما اذا كانت اغلق فوق خط المقاومة او تحت خط الدعم علي التوالي طبعا ، الخطوة الثانية وهي للتاكيد ان لا تترك شمعة اخري في الاطار الزمني ويطلق عليها هنا شمعة التاكيد confirmation candle فاذا اغلقت هي الاخري فوق خط المقاومة او تحت خط الدعم هنا تأكده ان السعر في خرج وكسر احد الخطين سواء المقاومة وسوف يتجه الي الصعود او خط الدعم وسوف يتجه الي الهبوط ، وهذا يسمي بتحليل الكسر الكاذب false breakout وهي الطريقة الوحيدة لمعرفة الكسر الكاذب من الكسر الحقيقي ، ارجو ان تكون اجابتي مرضية ويستفاد من الجميع وشكرا

----------


## magedhamza

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> لو سمحتم عندي استفسار مهم 
> كما يعرف الجميع انه هناك عملات سبريدها 5 نقاط وعملات اخرى 4 والخ
> السؤال لماذا لا يكون الاسبريد موحد في كل العملات؟؟

 لان سرعة العملات تختلف والرينج اليومي مختلف اخي لكن هناك شركات توفر اسبريد ثابت لكنه مختلف بين العملات وبعضها

----------


## MaZeN_iQ

ماهو الهدف من اخذ عمولة عن كل عقد تداول في نظام ال ECN ؟؟؟ 
بمعنى اخر لماذا لا يكتفي البنك او الوسيط بالسبيرد المفروض على المتداول ؟؟ لماذا ياخذ عمولة فوق السبيرد ؟؟ 
وماهو التعريف الحقيقي لهذا العمولة ؟؟

----------


## Nana94

ما هو الأفضل تداول على حساب سبريد فقط أم سبريد + كومشن؟  :Emoticon1:

----------


## dida10fr

السلام عليكم هل السوق متوقف حيت الشارت عندي متوقف في شمعة 30 شهر 12

----------


## newbie

مساء الخير
انا جديد و معنديش أي خبرة بالفوركس أو حتي بالبورصة
بس كنت عايز أبدا أتاجر بالفوركس 
إيه الشركات الأقدر أتاجر من خلالها من مصر أو برا مصر ؟

----------


## abode009

السلام عليكم ما هي افضل شركة تداول لئنو ناوي اخش بس مو عارف اي شركة تداول اخش ابي شركة مضمونه ومبلغ التدوال يكون من 200دولار 
وشكرا

----------


## قدس88

كم المبلغ اللي ممكن ابدأ فيه كمبتدئ
وكم ممكن احقق يوميا فيه تقريبا 
وشكرا

----------


## قدس88

كم المبلغ اللي ممكن ابدأ فيه كمبتدئ
وكم ممكن احقق يوميا فيه تقريبا 
وشكرا

----------


## ismaelsoudi

انا كمتداول ماذا افعل بالظبط عندماا اشتري او ابيع اكسب او اخسر 
السؤال هل انا  ادعم عملة مثلا ام اراهن عليها و السبب الرئيسي وراء المكسب او الخسارة 
مثال بسيط كلنا نعرف طبعا الرافعة المالية  نفطرد مثلا اني املك حساب به 200 دولار
و استخدم اقصي رافعة مالية 
واجازف بكل الحساب  في كل صفقة افتحها
و اكسب دائما لمدة اسبوع مثلا
وارد جدا اني  اجعل الحساب بقيمة 20000 دولار
مين الي هيديني الفلوس دي
ولية انا كسبتها و ما الفائدة الي انا افت بيها اي شخص لحصولي علي هذا البلغ
الخلاصة: انا عايز اعرف انا كمتداول بعمل اية بالظبط 
و برضو نفطرد اني اتاجر علي اليورو دولار فقط
علشان اوضح انا بفيد مين او بستفيد من مين

----------


## toouuoo

انا  عندى مشكلة ببرنامج التداول  al trade 4 وودى اضيف المؤشر CamarilaEveryDay و Pivot  على برنامج al trade 4 بس مانى عارف الطريقة ؟ 
قبل كنت اقدر اضيفه بس سويت للجهاز فرومات وماقدرت اضيف المؤشر مره ثانية  على البرنامج  
صارلى حوالى اسبوعين مانى عارف اسوى شي  .. الى يعرف  الطريقة  ياليت يقولى

----------


## taayeb

السلام عليكم
ممكن أجد عند أحدكم مجموعة كتب لكاتب bradley f cowan
Market Science Volume 1 + 2 
The Rare Writings of W D Gann 
W D Gann Master Course for Stocks 
W D Gann Master Course for Commodities

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> انا  عندى مشكلة ببرنامج التداول  al trade 4 وودى اضيف المؤشر CamarilaEveryDay و Pivot  على برنامج al trade 4 بس مانى عارف الطريقة ؟ 
> قبل كنت اقدر اضيفه بس سويت للجهاز فرومات وماقدرت اضيف المؤشر مره ثانية  على البرنامج  
> صارلى حوالى اسبوعين مانى عارف اسوى شي  .. الى يعرف  الطريقة  ياليت يقولى

 حياك الله اخي الكريم  
طريقة اضافة مؤشرات لمنصة ميتاتريدر على النحو التالي :   
سوف تفتح لك نافذة خاصة بمكان الملفات الخاصة بالميتاتريدر سوف تختار منها MQL4   
بعدها سوف نختار اضافة مؤشر عن طريق اختيار ملف indicator    
ثم قم بنسخ المؤشرات الى هذا الملف ، وبعدها قم بإغلاق منصة الميتاتريدر ثم قم بإعادة تشغيلها مرة اخرى وسوف تجد المؤشرات الجديدة ظاهرة ضمن قائمة المؤشرات في المنصة 
أيضا هذا شرح خاص بمنصة الميتاتريدر أنصح بالإطلاع عليه:  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/knowledge-base/details/154 
تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم
> ممكن أجد عند أحدكم مجموعة كتب لكاتب bradley f cowan
> Market Science Volume 1 + 2 
> The Rare Writings of W D Gann 
> W D Gann Master Course for Stocks 
> W D Gann Master Course for Commodities

 تفضل هذا رابط تحميل  كتاب  
W D Gann Master Course for Commodities هنا

----------


## taayeb

> تفضل هذا رابط تحميل  كتاب  
> W D Gann Master Course for Commodities هنا

 شكرا ...لكن رابط الموجود يخص كاتب أخر وليس bradley f cowan
أتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## Anas1994

السلام عليكم ,  
اذا كان لدي حساب بمبلغ 250$ من نوع micro والرافعة المالية 1:400  
وفتحت به 10 عقود ميكرو .( النقطة بـ 10 سنت ) 
1) الهامش المطلوب للـ 10 صفقات راح يكون تقريبا 30$ .
2) ويتفعل نداء الهامش عندما تعكس علي الصفقات 2200 نقطة .
3) ويكون رصيد الحساب 30 $ . 
هل الفقرة 1 و 2 و3 صحيحة ؟ وما الحكمة من الهامش المحجوز ؟

----------


## Anas1994

up up 
محتاج احد يأكد لي كلامي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ,  
> اذا كان لدي حساب بمبلغ 250$ من نوع micro والرافعة المالية 1:400  
> وفتحت به 10 عقود ميكرو .( النقطة بـ 10 سنت ) 
> 1) الهامش المطلوب للـ 10 صفقات راح يكون تقريبا 30$ .
> 2) ويتفعل نداء الهامش عندما تعكس علي الصفقات 2200 نقطة .
> 3) ويكون رصيد الحساب 30 $ . 
> هل الفقرة 1 و 2 و3 صحيحة ؟ وما الحكمة من الهامش المحجوز ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،  
النقطة الاولى صحيحة .  
النقطة الثانية  يتفعل نداء الهامش اذا تحرك السعر وعكس مئتين وسبعون نقطة فقط لأنك لديك عشر صفقات وكل نقطة واحدة يعكسها السعر عليك سوف يعكس حسابك بدولار وهو مجموع نقطة واحدة بعشر عقود مايكرو  
النقطة الثالثة تعتمد على نوع الشركة بعض الشركات يضرب المارجن عند انتهاء الهامش المتاح ويبقى في الحساب قيمة الهامش المحجوز ، وبعض الشركات يضرب المارجن عند انتهاء الحساب تماما . 
للمزيد حول الهامش المحجوز وأهميته :  
تفضل هذا الفيديو :   https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl5bRS...me_continue=10

----------


## Anas1994

:Good: 
واذا كانت صفقة واحدة راح يضرب المارجن لما تعكس علي 2700 نقطة .

----------


## rostom999

ابحث عن اي كورسات يمكن العثورعليها من tradeguider و وايكوف من فضلكم مثل 
Best of Wyckoff: Wyckoff Rediscovered 2010 لاني بحثت عليها ولم اجدها وكذلك فالعلم المتعلق بوايكوف قليل 
اي مصادر او كورسات اخرى مرحب بها و شكرا

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ابحث عن اي كورسات يمكن العثورعليها من tradeguider و وايكوف من فضلكم مثل 
> Best of Wyckoff: Wyckoff Rediscovered 2010 لاني بحثت عليها ولم اجدها وكذلك فالعلم المتعلق بوايكوف قليل 
> اي مصادر او كورسات اخرى مرحب بها و شكرا

 تفضل اخي دا فيديو يتحدث عن مفهوم نظرية وايكوف اتمنى يفيدك   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEDPMRF7JLM

----------


## rostom999

> تفضل اخي دا فيديو يتحدث عن مفهوم نظرية وايكوف اتمنى يفيدك   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEDPMRF7JLM

 مشكور على مساعدتك اخي الكريم  لكن انا شفت فيديوهات على اليوتيوب عربي و انجليزي لكن للاسف اغلبها لا تتعمق في هذا العلم

----------


## mohammedgaber

> مشكور على مساعدتك اخي الكريم  لكن انا شفت فيديوهات على اليوتيوب عربي و انجليزي لكن للاسف اغلبها لا تتعمق في هذا العلم

 هي كلها اجتهادات من اشخاص حاولوا تفسير والعمل على طرق وافكار ناس مثل وايكوف وغيره 
ما اعتقدش حد منهم هيوصل لدرجة 100 في المية من شغل اصحاب النظرية الاصليين  
ان شاء الله تتوفق في بحثك عن افضل الشروحات للطريقة

----------


## rostom999

> هي كلها اجتهادات من اشخاص حاولوا تفسير والعمل على طرق وافكار ناس مثل وايكوف وغيره 
> ما اعتقدش حد منهم هيوصل لدرجة 100 في المية من شغل اصحاب النظرية الاصليين  
> ان شاء الله تتوفق في بحثك عن افضل الشروحات للطريقة

 الله يخليك

----------


## ahmed hanafy

شكرا لتفاعلكم بالموضوع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا لتفاعلكم بالموضوع

  

> شكرا لتفاعلكم بالموضوع

 
ياهلا بالأستاذ أحمد حنفي ، 
كل عام وحضرتك بخير وصحة وسلامة يارب 
نورت بيتك من جديد ومنتظرين مشاركاتك القيمة كما تعودنا دائما 
تحياتي

----------


## 1badawy

السلام عليكم  
انا بقالي فتره شغال علي الديمو ونويت أدخل مع هوتفوركس بعد ما قريت ريفيوهات كويسه عنهم في موقع فوركس بييس مييكر وخصوصاً ان انا عايز ادخل بمبلغ بسيط (25$) علشان يبقي كأنه ديمو بس بفلوس بسيطه علشان اخلق إحساس الاهتمام واحس بنفسية الموضوع  
المهم ان طرق الدفع كلها بنوك الكترونيه  دورت لقيت سكريل افضلهم عملت اكونت عليه  بس المشكله  انه مش راضي يقبل تحويلي ليه بفيزا ديبت (بشتري بيها من علي النت عادي وشغاله) 
دورت علي النت سمعت ان في مشاكل في مصر بالنسبه للبنوك الاكترونية  وان حلها انك تبعت الفلوس لوسيط وهو يبعتهالي علي سكريل  
السؤال بقي 
1- حد عنده اعتراض علي هوتفوركس أو توصيه  بشركه أفضل عن تجربه كامله (متاجرة وسحب مبلغ اكبر من المودع بدون مشاكل- وشارتات مظبوطه)
2- هل فعلا موضوع البنوك الاكترونيه موقوف في مصر ولو موقوف موضوع الوسيط ده اجيبه منين من غير ما يتنصب عليا  
شكرا ليكوا علي حسن تعاونكم  وآسف جداً للإطاله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> انا بقالي فتره شغال علي الديمو ونويت أدخل مع هوتفوركس بعد ما قريت ريفيوهات كويسه عنهم في موقع فوركس بييس مييكر وخصوصاً ان انا عايز ادخل بمبلغ بسيط (25$) علشان يبقي كأنه ديمو بس بفلوس بسيطه علشان اخلق إحساس الاهتمام واحس بنفسية الموضوع  
> المهم ان طرق الدفع كلها بنوك الكترونيه  دورت لقيت سكريل افضلهم عملت اكونت عليه  بس المشكله  انه مش راضي يقبل تحويلي ليه بفيزا ديبت (بشتري بيها من علي النت عادي وشغاله) 
> دورت علي النت سمعت ان في مشاكل في مصر بالنسبه للبنوك الاكترونية  وان حلها انك تبعت الفلوس لوسيط وهو يبعتهالي علي سكريل  
> السؤال بقي 
> 1- حد عنده اعتراض علي هوتفوركس أو توصيه  بشركه أفضل عن تجربه كامله (متاجرة وسحب مبلغ اكبر من المودع بدون مشاكل- وشارتات مظبوطه)
> 2- هل فعلا موضوع البنوك الاكترونيه موقوف في مصر ولو موقوف موضوع الوسيط ده اجيبه منين من غير ما يتنصب عليا  
> شكرا ليكوا علي حسن تعاونكم  وآسف جداً للإطاله

  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
أهلا بيك في المتداول العربي ، 
- شركة هوت فوركس الحقيقة ليس لدي تعامل بشكل شخصي معهم لذلك لن استطيع ان افيدك كثيرا بخصوصها لكن ممكن تراجع المواضيع التالية منشورة في وقت سابق في المنتدى :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t139255.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t123982.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t162786.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t212628-4.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t199923.html 
ويمكنك الوصول الى مزيدا من المواضيع من خلال البحث في المنتدى .  
- نعم في الوقت الحالي التعامل مع البنوك الاليكترونية يحتاج الى وسيط ، انصحك بالبحث في منتدى .traidnt.net هناك المنتدى به قسم خاص ووسطاء معتمدين ونظام خاص لضمان حقوق الطرفين . 
أتمنى أكون افدتك ، وممكن ايضا لكي يطلع مزيدا من الأعضاء على استفسارك ويفيدونك من وجهة نظرهم ممكن تقوم بإنشاء موضوع في قسم العملات العالمية من خلال زيارة الرابط التالي https://forum.arabictrader.com/newth...=newthread&f=4 
تحياتي

----------


## hema007

> السلام عليكم  
> انا بقالي فتره شغال علي الديمو ونويت أدخل مع هوتفوركس بعد ما قريت ريفيوهات كويسه عنهم في موقع فوركس بييس مييكر وخصوصاً ان انا عايز ادخل بمبلغ بسيط (25$) علشان يبقي كأنه ديمو بس بفلوس بسيطه علشان اخلق إحساس الاهتمام واحس بنفسية الموضوع  
> المهم ان طرق الدفع كلها بنوك الكترونيه  دورت لقيت سكريل افضلهم عملت اكونت عليه  بس المشكله  انه مش راضي يقبل تحويلي ليه بفيزا ديبت (بشتري بيها من علي النت عادي وشغاله) 
> دورت علي النت سمعت ان في مشاكل في مصر بالنسبه للبنوك الاكترونية  وان حلها انك تبعت الفلوس لوسيط وهو يبعتهالي علي سكريل  
> السؤال بقي 
> 1- حد عنده اعتراض علي هوتفوركس أو توصيه  بشركه أفضل عن تجربه كامله (متاجرة وسحب مبلغ اكبر من المودع بدون مشاكل- وشارتات مظبوطه)
> 2- هل فعلا موضوع البنوك الاكترونيه موقوف في مصر ولو موقوف موضوع الوسيط ده اجيبه منين من غير ما يتنصب عليا  
> شكرا ليكوا علي حسن تعاونكم  وآسف جداً للإطاله

 أهلاً يا غالي 
هوت فوركس تقدر تقول أنها متوسطة هناك أفضل منها و لكن طالما سوف تفتح بهذا المبلغ البسيط 
لتكون لك تجربة حقيقية في السوق فأعتقد لا بأس معها خاصة أن المبلغ صغير جداً . 
البنوك الإلكترونية تقدر تشحنها من حسابك في البنك الأرضي , المهم يكون البنك الأرضي مرتبط بحسابك 
و يكون بيتعامل مع البنوك الإلكترونية , لو حابب فيفضل أنك تشوف بنوك أجنبية + بنك QNB  
الوسطاء تقدر تشحن معاهم لو حابب في مواقع كثيرة فيها الخدمة دي و زي ما ذكر الأستاذة رانيا 
موقع ترايدنت بيوفر هذه الميزة و تقدر تطلع بنفسك على القسم هناك . 
بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مواضيع او فيديوات لشرح عن البولنجر ؟

----------


## خدمة الأعضاء2

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن مواضيع او فيديوات لشرح عن البولنجر ؟

 وعليكم السلام 
تفضل اخي الكريم هذا كتاب (جون بولنجر) عن البولنجر باند pdf

----------


## hema007

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن مواضيع او فيديوات لشرح عن البولنجر ؟

 تفضل هذه المواضيع ...  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/know...ollinger-bands  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34387.html 
و دي إستراتيجيات له ...  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t132268.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t154781.html

----------


## super genius

> وعليكم السلام 
> تفضل اخي الكريم هذا كتاب (جون بولنجر) عن البولنجر باند pdf

 
الف شكر لكن هل توجد نسخه مترجمه للعربيه ؟

----------


## super genius

> تفضل هذه المواضيع ...  https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/know...ollinger-bands  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t34387.html 
> و دي إستراتيجيات له ...  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t132268.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t154781.html

 
اشكرك اخي الكريم مواضيع لاول مره اراها

----------


## super genius

ماهي المؤشرات المستخدمه هنا  
هل ممكن احد يرفعها لي ؟  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaSXZSk7tZI&t=972s

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ماهي المؤشرات المستخدمه هنا  
> هل ممكن احد يرفعها لي ؟  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaSXZSk7tZI&t=972s

 اتفضل بالمرفقات

----------


## super genius

شكرا اخي محمد جابر لكن الملفات لا تفتح معي فبرنامج ادوبي ريدر ؟  
مالعمل ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> شكرا اخي محمد جابر لكن الملفات لا تفتح معي فبرنامج ادوبي ريدر ؟  
> مالعمل ؟

  
المؤشرات لا يتم استخدام برنامج ادوبي لفتحها ، 
كل كل ماعليك هو فك الضغط عن المؤشرات واضافتها في برنامج الميتاتريدر في الملف المخصص لها ثم اغلاق البرنامج واعادة تشغيله مرة اخرى لتظهر المؤشرات في قائمة المؤشرات في البرنامج

----------


## super genius

> المؤشرات لا يتم استخدام برنامج ادوبي لفتحها ، 
> كل كل ماعليك هو فك الضغط عن المؤشرات واضافتها في برنامج الميتاتريدر في الملف المخصص لها ثم اغلاق البرنامج واعادة تشغيله مرة اخرى لتظهر المؤشرات في قائمة المؤشرات في البرنامج

 الف شكر رفعت المؤشرات  
لكن هناك مؤشرين بالفيديو باللون الازرق والاحمر مع الشموع اليابانيه ماهو ؟

----------


## mohammedgaber

> الف شكر رفعت المؤشرات  
> لكن هناك مؤشرين بالفيديو باللون الازرق والاحمر مع الشموع اليابانيه ماهو ؟

 مؤشر  moving average 
موجود على الميتاتريدر

----------


## mohammedgaber

تفضل الرابط دا فيه شرح للمتوسطات المتحركة moving averages   المتوسطات المتحركة (Moving Averages) 
ان شاء الله يفيدك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر رفعت المؤشرات  
> لكن هناك مؤشرين بالفيديو باللون الازرق والاحمر مع الشموع اليابانيه ماهو ؟

 الإستراتيجية اسمها Oracle trading system 
المؤشرات التي تفضلتي بالإشارة اليها هي متوسطات حسابية بإعدادات معينة . 
 يمكنك تحميل جميع المؤشرات مع القالب الخاص بالإستراتيجية من المرفقات ..

----------


## super genius

> تفضل الرابط دا فيه شرح للمتوسطات المتحركة moving averages   المتوسطات المتحركة (Moving Averages) 
> ان شاء الله يفيدك

 الف شكر استاذ محمد جابر

----------


## super genius

> الإستراتيجية اسمها Oracle trading system 
> المؤشرات التي تفضلتي بالإشارة اليها هي متوسطات حسابية بإعدادات معينة . 
>  يمكنك تحميل جميع المؤشرات مع القالب الخاص بالإستراتيجية من المرفقات ..

 الف شكر استاذه رانيا  
حملتهم هل هي نفس الاعدادات الموجودة بالفيديو ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر استاذه رانيا  
> حملتهم هل هي نفس الاعدادات الموجودة بالفيديو ؟

 هي نفسها انا احضرتهم لك من المصدر  :Good:

----------


## ذووق.عاابر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اسعد الله مسائكم بكل خير انا شاب مبتدئ واريد فتح حساب حقيقي في شركة FXCM بما انني اطلعت على اساسيات سوق العملات وفتحت حساب تجريبي على شركة Activ Trades بمبلغ وهمي 250 دولار وفي ثلاثة ايام حققة ارباح 700 دولار هل تنصحوني بفتح حساب حقيقي ؟ وماهي الشركات المتداول العربي وكيل لها ؟

----------


## mohammedgaber

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اسعد الله مسائكم بكل خير انا شاب مبتدئ واريد فتح حساب حقيقي في شركة FXCM بما انني اطلعت على اساسيات سوق العملات وفتحت حساب تجريبي على شركة Activ Trades بمبلغ وهمي 250 دولار وفي ثلاثة ايام حققة ارباح 700 دولار هل تنصحوني بفتح حساب حقيقي ؟ وماهي الشركات المتداول العربي وكيل لها ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي هل انت شايف نفسك مستوعب المجال دة بشكل كبير ؟ 
يعني لو مثلا دخلت على مواضيع الاخوة في المنتدى العام ، هل معظم المصطلحات والتحليلات هتكون مستوعبها وفاهم ماذا يدور ؟ 
لو انت شايف نفسك كدا تقدر تتوكل على الله وتستمر 
لو شايف ان حاجات كتير لسة مبهمة وعقلك لم يستوعبها حتى الآن انصحك بالتدريب والتعلم اكثر واكثر قبل المجازفة بمالك الخاص   
هنا المنتدى تعليمي يمكنك الاستفادة والتعلم وبامكانك أيضا الاستفادة من الموقع التعليمي للمنتدى 
دروس كثيرة وتطبيقات عملية كثيرة جدا هتخليك تستوعب اكثر ، وانصحك فتح حساب تجريبي والاستمرار فيه من 3 شهور الي 6 شهور 
حتى تصبح على دراية كاملة بسوق الفوركس وادوات التحليل ان شاء الله  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## mohammedgaber

وبإمكانك مراجعة هذا الموضوع  
قمت بتجميع بعض المواد المفيدة للمبتدئ ورتبتها لتوفير عناء البحث اتمنى انه يفيدك   الدليل الشامل لكل مبتدئ في مجال سوق العملات ( الفوركس )

----------


## super genius

اريد التداول وانا خارج المنزل بالعمل مثلا ولكن لا استطيع اخذ اللاب توب معي  
ماهو افضل جهاز استطيع به تحميل المؤشرات والتداول مثل اللاب توب تماما ؟؟

----------


## mohammedgaber

> اريد التداول وانا خارج المنزل بالعمل مثلا ولكن لا استطيع اخذ اللاب توب معي  
> ماهو افضل جهاز استطيع به تحميل المؤشرات والتداول مثل اللاب توب تماما ؟؟

 اي جهاز موبايل على فكرة تقدر تستعمل منصات الموبايل عليه وادوات التحليل موجودة عليه ولكن طبعا بشكل مبسط وتقدر تفيدك  
اما لو عايز جهاز يحاكي الكمبيوتر تقدر تستخدم نوعية موبايلات يكون النظام عليها ويندوز وليس اندرويد او ios  
تحياتي

----------


## super genius

ماهي الموبايلات الي نظامها ويندوز اخي لو تكرمت ؟ فخبرتي قليلة بالاجهزة الالكترونية  
+ 
هل صحيح ان التحليل الاساسي غير مهم بالتداول والمهم والذي يطبق عمليا هو التحليل الفني ؟ 
والف شكر

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ماهي الموبايلات الي نظامها ويندوز اخي لو تكرمت ؟ فخبرتي قليلة بالاجهزة الالكترونية  
> + 
> هل صحيح ان التحليل الاساسي غير مهم بالتداول والمهم والذي يطبق عمليا هو التحليل الفني ؟ 
> والف شكر

 الجزء الأول : الموبايل اللي اعرف عنه انه نظام ويندوز هو نوعية من موبايلات نوكيا  
الجزء الثاني : التحليل الأساسي مهم جدا بالتداول ولا يجب اغفاله ، ومن المحركات الاساسية للسوق ويجب عدم اغفاله لانك فجاة ممكن تكون محلل السوق بالتحليل الفني ومحدد اتجاه معين ، وييجي خبر قوي او احداث هامة تحرك السعر عكس المتوقع بشكل كبير  
لا تتردد في اي استفسار تحت امرك دايما

----------


## super genius

الف شكر اخي محمد ربي يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك

----------


## ذووق.عاابر

يعطيك العافيه اخوي محمد واشكرك على نصائحك

----------


## mohammedgaber

> الف شكر اخي محمد ربي يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك

  

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي محمد واشكرك على نصائحك

 الله يعطيكم العافية جميعا 
ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقكم والي النجاح والتقدم قريبا اخواني 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وامنياتي بدوام التوفيق

----------


## Anas1994

السلام عليكم . 
بشتغل على فريم ال 4H دعوم ومقاومات وترند .  سؤال : وقت الاخبار اطلع من الصفقات ؟ وكم عادة مدة تأثير الخبر على الزوج ؟

----------


## hema007

> السلام عليكم . 
> بشتغل على فريم ال 4H دعوم ومقاومات وترند .  سؤال : وقت الاخبار اطلع من الصفقات ؟ وكم عادة مدة تأثير الخبر على الزوج ؟

 و عليكم السلام 
وقت الأخبار دة بيبقى حسب قوة الخبر و حسب حالة الصفقة و حالة الزوج 
مثلاً خبر زي الفائدة على الدولار و متوقع رفع الفائدة و كنت شاري اليورو دولار 
و محقق مكسب فهنا ممكن تخرج لتجنب إنعكاس الصفقة عليك و ضياع الربح 
أو تقديم الأستوب لنقطة الدخول و المخاطرة بفقدان الربح , و لكن إن كنت محقق مكسب كبير من النقاط 
و ترى بأن صعب أن السعر يهبط كل هذه النقاط و يعكس عليك فتقدر تلتزم هنا فقط بتقديم الأستوب و عدم التفكير 
في الإغلاق , أو أن تغلق نصف العقود و تستمر مع السوق مع تقديم الأستوب . 
الموضوع أولاً و أخيراً بيرجع لنظرتك الشخصية لحالة الزوج و مدى المكسب المحقق في الصفقة و قوة الخبر . 
تقدر تخرج من الصفقة مباشرة لو كنت لسة داخلها و أتى خبر قوي و ترى أنه سوف يؤثر على السوق 
فهنا يفضل تخرج من الصفقة بهذا الربح و تنتظر فرصة أفضل للدخول فيما بعد , و تاكد السوق مليئ بالفرص  
بشكل يومي و على كل الأزواج و كل الفريمات . 
مدة تأثير الخبر في الغالب تكون لمدة ساعة إلى ثلاثة بعد الخبر , و لكن هذا حسب قوة الخبر فهنا من يستمر أكثر 
و هناك من لا يؤثر نهائياً سوى لمدة لا تتعدى النصف ساعة ...  
قبل الدخول في الصفقة أوقات الأخبار يجب عليك دراسة الصفقة جيداً و قبل كل شيء أن تقوم بحساب القيمة 
التي تستطيع تقبل خسارتها ولا تحاول المخاطرة أوقات الأخبار . 
و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas1994

شكرا على الرد الوافي  :Icon26: ..

----------


## Anas1994

اختلاف التوقيت بين المنصات !! 
السلام عليكم .. 
انا مسجل في شركتين مختلفة وافتتاح الشموع واغلاقها مختلف كليا ( فريم ال 4 ساعات )..
انا اعتمد على نماذج الشموع والاغلاق والافتتاح ..  ف ايش افضل توقيت او شارت موحد عند العالم كله .مو كل واحد يظهر له شارت مختلف !!

----------


## hema007

> شكرا على الرد الوافي ..

 العفو يا أخي , اتمنى أكون قد أفدتك  :Regular Smile:    

> اختلاف التوقيت بين المنصات !! 
> السلام عليكم .. 
> انا مسجل في شركتين مختلفة وافتتاح الشموع واغلاقها مختلف كليا ( فريم ال 4 ساعات )..
> انا اعتمد على نماذج الشموع والاغلاق والافتتاح ..  ف ايش افضل توقيت او شارت موحد عند العالم كله .مو كل واحد يظهر له شارت مختلف !!

 و عليكم السلام يا أخي 
مافيش شارت موحد عند العالم , بعض الشركات قد تتشابه قليلاً و البعض قد يختلف تماماً 
و هذا راجع لمزودي السيولة , هناك حل وهو أن تستخدم واحدة للتحليل و الأخرى لدخول الصفقات  
و هذا ما كنت أفعله في السابق وهو أفضل حل لديك من وجهة نظري . 
بردوا أنتظر رد الأخوة لعل هناك أحد لديه طريقة أفضل . 
بالتوفيق .

----------


## Anas1994

شكرا لك  
عندي بروكر يفتح شمعة ال 4 ساعات الساعه 1 الظهر  , والبروكر الثاني الساعة 12 الظهر .
اي واحد الصح فيهم .

----------


## naitsi0

> شكرا لك  
> عندي بروكر يفتح شمعة ال 4 ساعات الساعه 1 الظهر  , والبروكر الثاني الساعة 12 الظهر .
> اي واحد الصح فيهم .

 الإثنان صحيحان هناك منصة تعمل بتوقيت GMT+3 وهناك من يعملو بتوقيت GMT+2 و افضل منصة حسب رأي هي التي تستخدم توقيت جرينتش اي ان اغلاق 4 ساعات لها يكون الساعة 4 بتوقيت جرينتش وهاذا التوقيت يكون اكثر اهمية عند إغلاق السوق فتجد منصة تغلق باكرا قبل ساعة وتفتتح باكرا

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
ماهي افضل المؤشرات التي تحددلي مستوى الدعوم والمقاومات ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم 
> ماهي افضل المؤشرات التي تحددلي مستوى الدعوم والمقاومات ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
يدويا ، القمم والقيعان السابقة مع الفيبوناتشي تعطي مناطق قوية . 
- بإستخدام مؤشرات ، ممكن تستخدم مؤشرات البيفوت وهذه مجموعة من المواضيع في المنتدى كانت تتحدث في وقت سابق عن افضل مؤشرات الدعم والمقاومة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t195019.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59851.html 
تحياتي

----------


## Anas1994

الفرق بين الحساب الاسلامي والحساب الربوي هي فقط في تبييت الصفقات ؟ 
يعني اذا كنت مثلا ابيع واشتري واغلق الصفقات في نفس اليوم = هنا لا يوجد فرق بين الحسابين , صح ام خطأ ؟ 
كم عمولة الحساب الاسلامي ؟ 
ادري اني طفشتكم بأسئلتي المتكرره , لكن ان شاء الله ينتفع منها الغير ايضا .  
شكرا لكم ,

----------


## mohammedgaber

> الفرق بين الحساب الاسلامي والحساب الربوي هي فقط في تبييت الصفقات ؟ 
> يعني اذا كنت مثلا ابيع واشتري واغلق الصفقات في نفس اليوم = هنا لا يوجد فرق بين الحسابين , صح ام خطأ ؟ 
> كم عمولة الحساب الاسلامي ؟ 
> ادري اني طفشتكم بأسئلتي المتكرره , لكن ان شاء الله ينتفع منها الغير ايضا .  
> شكرا لكم ,

 استفسارك صحيح لو اغلقت في نفس اليوم  
بالنسبة للعمولة لا يوجد فرق بين الحساب الاسلامي والغير اسلامي

----------


## duha2030

مساء الخير للجميع .... 
ضيفه جديدة عليكم ... ويارب التوفيق حليفنا جميعا ... 
هل توجد دورات تدريبية ؟ ...محتاجة اعرف امور كثيرة

----------


## super genius

من اين استطيع شراء كتب ورقية تعليميه عن الفوركس ؟  
حيث اني لا اجدها بالمكتبات ولا احب الكتب الالكترونيه 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> مساء الخير للجميع .... 
> ضيفه جديدة عليكم ... ويارب التوفيق حليفنا جميعا ... 
> هل توجد دورات تدريبية ؟ ...محتاجة اعرف امور كثيرة

 مساء النور ، 
قريبا ان شاء الله سوف يتم الاعلان عن مجموعة من الدورات التدريبية والمحاضرات ، 
تابعي معنا المنتدى  :Regular Smile:  
اهلا وسهلا بك معنا

----------


## خدمة الأعضاء2

> من اين استطيع شراء كتب ورقية تعليميه عن الفوركس ؟  
> حيث اني لا اجدها بالمكتبات ولا احب الكتب الالكترونيه 
> وشكرا لكم

 السلام عليكم   اخي الكريم  قريبا جدا سوف تتوفر النسخة الورقية من الإصدار الكامل لكتاب التداول في سوق العملات خطوة بخطوة في إصداره الجديد وسوف يتم الاعلان عن ذلك في الموقع  الرسمي والمنتدى فور توفرها

----------


## super genius

^
شكرا لكل الذين جاوبوني  
السلام عليكم  
رايت هالشرح بيوتيوب المتداول العربي وذكر الاستاذ وليد الحلو بالدقيقه 39  https://youtu.be/-4VKdL2ztRI 
وذكر انه موجود بالموقع فأين اجد سجل الاداء الاوتوماتيكي ؟

----------


## super genius

يومين ومحد رد شسالفه ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يومين ومحد رد شسالفه ؟

 اهلًا بك اختي العزيزة ، 
اذا متوفر لدى احد منا اكيد كان أرفقه لك ، ممكن انصحك تبحثين بمواضيع مهندس وليد الحلو وان شاء الله تجديه .  
تحياتي

----------


## ذووق.عاابر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المتداولين من السعوديه عندي استفسار عن كيفية الايداع الى حسابي في شركة الوساطه لان اغلب البنوك لا تحول لشركات الوساطه بسبب منع مؤسسة النقد . هل يوجد طريقة اخرى؟ وهل البنوك الاكترونيه امن لنا وعلى اموالنا ؟

----------


## hema007

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني المتداولين من السعوديه عندي استفسار عن كيفية الايداع الى حسابي في شركة الوساطه لان اغلب البنوك لا تحول لشركات الوساطه بسبب منع مؤسسة النقد . هل يوجد طريقة اخرى؟ وهل البنوك الاكترونيه امن لنا وعلى اموالنا ؟

 و عليكم السلام يا أخي 
أنا مش من السعودية بس حابب أقولك أن البنوك الإلكترونية افضل وسيل لك في هذه الحالة 
و عن تجربة عن أمان جداً خاصة بنك سكريل و عن تجربة لسنوات .

----------


## ذووق.عاابر

> و عليكم السلام يا أخي 
> أنا مش من السعودية بس حابب أقولك أن البنوك الإلكترونية افضل وسيل لك في هذه الحالة 
> و عن تجربة عن أمان جداً خاصة بنك سكريل و عن تجربة لسنوات .

 
يعطيك العافيه اخي الغالي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني المتداولين من السعوديه عندي استفسار عن كيفية الايداع الى حسابي في شركة الوساطه لان اغلب البنوك لا تحول لشركات الوساطه بسبب منع مؤسسة النقد . هل يوجد طريقة اخرى؟ وهل البنوك الاكترونيه امن لنا وعلى اموالنا ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
ارجو منك فضلا اضافة موضوع خاص بالإستفسار في قسم العملات العالمية حتى يحظى بقدر اكبر من المشاهدة والتفاعل ويتمكن أحد الإخوة من المملكة العربية السعودية مساعدتك من واقع خبرته وتجربته .
لإنشاء الموضوع رجاء استخدام الرابط التالي : https://forum.arabictrader.com/newth...=newthread&f=4
تحياتي

----------


## ذووق.عاابر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
> أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
> ارجو منك فضلا اضافة موضوع خاص بالإستفسار في قسم العملات العالمية حتى يحظى بقدر اكبر من المشاهدة والتفاعل ويتمكن أحد الإخوة من المملكة العربية السعودية مساعدتك من واقع خبرته وتجربته .
> لإنشاء الموضوع رجاء استخدام الرابط التالي : https://forum.arabictrader.com/newth...=newthread&f=4
> تحياتي

  
اشكرك اخت رانيا

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم  
كيف اعرف الكتب الافضل مبيعا بمجال الفوركس - حتى لو كانت اجنبيه 
هل هناك احصائيه تساعدني بذلك*؟
موقع اثق باراءة  
وشكرا لكم

----------


## mmaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
بالنسبة للرافعه المالية أو القرض الذي يكون من الوسيط ( بنك أو شركة )  
او اللي يعبر عنها بالقوة الشرائية  
س 1 / هل هوا فعلا مالاً عينا ؟ او لا ؟ 
س 2 / هل هوا فعلا قرضا أو دينا ؟

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف اعرف الكتب الافضل مبيعا بمجال الفوركس - حتى لو كانت اجنبيه 
> هل هناك احصائيه تساعدني بذلك*؟
> موقع اثق باراءة  
> وشكرا لكم

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
موقع أمازون بيعرض الكتب للبيع وبيكون معروض تقييم للكتاب وايضا تعليقات ومراجعات من القراء ممكن يفيدك . 
ايضا يوجد موقع goodreads  من المواقع الشهيرة جدا لتقييم الكتب والمراجعات الخاصة بها واشهر الاقتباسات منها . 
الاثنين يمكن استخدامهم مع اي كتاب بشكل عام وليس فقط في الكتب المتخصصة في مجال معين مثل الفوركس . 
تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  
> بالنسبة للرافعه المالية أو القرض الذي يكون من الوسيط ( بنك أو شركة )  
> او اللي يعبر عنها بالقوة الشرائية  
> س 1 / هل هوا فعلا مالاً عينا ؟ او لا ؟ 
> س 2 / هل هوا فعلا قرضا أو دينا ؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، 
- ليس مالا عينا .
- ليس قرض ولا دين بل هو نظام او خدمة تقدمها الشركة لك حتى تتمكن من التداول في السوق لان التداول في السوق يتطلب رأس مال كبير ونحن كصغار مستثمرين محافظنا تكون صغيرة جدا جدا بالتالي حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة من التحركات السعرية نحتاج لاضعاف رأس المال الخاص بنا ، وهنا يأتي دور الوسيط الذي يقدم خدمة مثل الرافعة المالية تسمح بزيادة القوة الشرائية لرأس المال الخاص بنا وبالتالي نتمكن من البيع والشراء والاستفادة منها . 
للمزيد من المعلومات عن الرافعة المالية رجاء مراجعة المقال التالي : https://www.arabictrader.com/ar/know...ase/details/28 
تحياتي

----------


## mmaa

الف شكر لك استاذة رانيا  
طيب اللي يقول انها مالا عينا ؟ 
الان اجابتك تقول انها ليست مالا عينا  بل قوة شرائية واجابة اخرى في احد المنتديات يقول مالا عينا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الف شكر لك استاذة رانيا  
> طيب اللي يقول انها مالا عينا ؟ 
> الان اجابتك تقول انها ليست مالا عينا  بل قوة شرائية واجابة اخرى في احد المنتديات يقول مالا عينا

  اهلا وسهلا بك ، قدمت لك الإجابة حسب مالدي من معلومات أخي العزيز وليس لي علم بالمصدر الأخر في احد المنتديات ، وبشكل عام انصحك ان تبحث اكثر وتأخذ بالرأي الاقرب لقناعتك الشخصية وراحتك .. 
تقبل وافر التحية والتقدير

----------


## mmaa

> اهلا وسهلا بك ، قدمت لك الإجابة حسب مالدي من معلومات أخي العزيز وليس لي علم بالمصدر الأخر في احد المنتديات ، وبشكل عام انصحك ان تبحث اكثر وتأخذ بالرأي الاقرب لقناعتك الشخصية وراحتك .. 
> تقبل وافر التحية والتقدير

 الف شكر لك ..
الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Abulqasem120

أنا مبتدئ في هذا المجال
عندي سؤال
النسبة المئوية اللي تكون موجود مقابل زوج التداول ترتفع وتنخفض ما معناها

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> أنا مبتدئ في هذا المجال
> عندي سؤال
> النسبة المئوية اللي تكون موجود مقابل زوج التداول ترتفع وتنخفض ما معناها

 نفس المعنى اخي للنسبة المئوية صعودا او هبوطا للاسهم السعودية 
ودائما القانون واحد لا يتغير (الاغلاق - الافتتاح) تقسيم الاغلاق ضرب 100% سواء في الاسهم او العملات او اي شيء اخر

----------


## Alretag2000

انا كلمتني شركه و انا نهائيا ما عندي خبره المهم دخلت معهم ب 4000 دولار و الحين قاعدين يكلموني عشان أحط 20 الف دولار لما حسو اني رفضت او قاعده أتهرب منهم و من يومها ولا واحد بيتصل يقولي ايش أسوي بالمحفظه و الحين محفظتي _3500 دولار تقريبا بس لسه ما صكرت 
لو سمحتو مساعدتكم ايش أسوي

----------


## starforex

> انا كلمتني شركه و انا نهائيا ما عندي خبره المهم دخلت معهم ب 4000 دولار و الحين قاعدين يكلموني عشان أحط 20 الف دولار لما حسو اني رفضت او قاعده أتهرب منهم و من يومها ولا واحد بيتصل يقولي ايش أسوي بالمحفظه و الحين محفظتي _3500 دولار تقريبا بس لسه ما صكرت 
> لو سمحتو مساعدتكم ايش أسوي

 ما اسم الشركة ونصيحة حاول تسحب فلوسك لان اى شركة تتعمد الاتصال بهذا الشكل بتكون نصابة 100%

----------


## yamin2000

> انا كلمتني شركه و انا نهائيا ما عندي خبره المهم دخلت معهم ب 4000 دولار و الحين قاعدين يكلموني عشان أحط 20 الف دولار لما حسو اني رفضت او قاعده أتهرب منهم و من يومها ولا واحد بيتصل يقولي ايش أسوي بالمحفظه و الحين محفظتي _3500 دولار تقريبا بس لسه ما صكرت 
> لو سمحتو مساعدتكم ايش أسوي

 الله يعوض عليك
اتصدق بالفلوس احسن ليك لانك اذا منتا عارف ايش عن التداول راح تخسرها

----------


## yamin2000

> الف شكر لك استاذة رانيا  
> طيب اللي يقول انها مالا عينا ؟ 
> الان اجابتك تقول انها ليست مالا عينا  بل قوة شرائية واجابة اخرى في احد المنتديات يقول مالا عينا

 قوة شرائية

----------


## Alretag2000

> الله يعوض عليك
> اتصدق بالفلوس احسن ليك لانك اذا منتا عارف ايش عن التداول راح تخسرها

 يعني انساهم

----------


## Alretag2000

> يعني انساهم ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½

 ولا حد ممكن يساعدني يقولي ايش اشتري و ايش أبيع

----------


## hema007

> ولا حد ممكن يساعدني يقولي ايش اشتري و ايش أبيع

 حاول تتبع الفرص اللي بيتم طرحها في المنتدى في فرص كتير حلوة و قوية 
أكيد راح تساعدك بس خالي بالك لأننا في أخر الشهر فحاول لا تدخل كثيراً هذا الشهر و أنتظر إلى منتصف شهر واحد 
بالسنة الجديدة إن شاء الله .

----------


## Alretag2000

> حاول تتبع الفرص اللي بيتم طرحها في المنتدى في فرص كتير حلوة و قوية 
> أكيد راح تساعدك بس خالي بالك لأننا في أخر الشهر فحاول لا تدخل كثيراً هذا الشهر و أنتظر إلى منتصف شهر واحد 
> بالسنة الجديدة إن شاء الله .

 ان شاء الله و يعطيك العافيه

----------


## super genius

السلام عليكم 
اريد رابط شارت الرينكو وشارت هيكن اشي ؟ 
حيث اني حاولت تحميل الاول لكن يبدو ان الرابط مضروب 
وشكرررا لكم

----------


## maged1209

نا مبتدئ واعمل بالطريقه الاتيه
تحديد اتجاه علي اليومي
رسم فيبونتشي علي 4 ساعات و الساعه
مراقبه الاستوكاستك
مؤشر سليدنج تشانيل
موفينج 200
وبعد كل دهً مش عارف مناطق الدخول السليمه باقل انعكاس
ممكن تساعدني؟

----------


## fofodahmi91Af

بما انكم فتحتم الصفحة هذي  وجزا الله الي كان له الفضل
 استفساراتي
ماذا يعني التبادل ؟ سارسل صورة للوضوح اكثر
وماذا عن شركة اكسنس  وسويس كوت  هل هي نصابة؟
هل بامكاني وضع صفقة بيع وشراء في نفس الوقت لاضمن عدم الخسارة او خسارة كبيرة ؟  
هل هناك  تنبيه او اشعار بوجود رسالة في المنتدى  اقصد اجابه على  ما يطرح من الاسئلة؟
يعني اذا ارسلت سوال واحد جاوب هل يكون في  اشعار ؟! 
اتمنى تردوا علي😕

----------


## ahmedpro20

> بما انكم فتحتم الصفحة هذي  وجزا الله الي كان له الفضل
>  استفساراتي
> ماذا يعني التبادل ؟ سارسل صورة للوضوح اكثر
> وماذا عن شركة اكسنس  وسويس كوت  هل هي نصابة؟
> هل بامكاني وضع صفقة بيع وشراء في نفس الوقت لاضمن عدم الخسارة او خسارة كبيرة ؟  
> هل هناك  تنبيه او اشعار بوجود رسالة في المنتدى  اقصد اجابه على  ما يطرح من الاسئلة؟
> يعني اذا ارسلت سوال واحد جاوب هل يكون في  اشعار ؟! 
> اتمنى تردوا علي��

 السلام عليكم
مرحبا اخي
نعم شركة اكسنس وسويس كوت موثوقين و يمكنك التداول بالهيدج اي الصفقات البيع والشراء في نفس الوقت وكل شيء ممتاز
بس ليكن في علمك ان سويس كوت هو بنك سويسري واقل ايداع فيه 5000 دولار.
اما عن تنبيه او ارسال رسالة في المنتدى انت الان عضو جديد لديك فقط 7 مشاركات يجب ان يكون لديك 50 مشاركة على الاقل عشان تقدر ترسل رسالة. 
اما عن معنى التبادل او ما يسمى ب swap في الفوركس.. اقرا شرح التالي 
اهلا شباب تعالوا نتعرف على ماهو معنى التبادل او ما يسمى ب السواب
واللى اتخلقت ليه الحسابات الاسلامية فى الوطن العربي لوجود شبه شرعية منه
لذلك تم الغاءه تماماً من الحسابات الآسلامية   
السواب ! 
فى سوق الفوركس يجب ان تنتهى جميع الصفقات المفتوحة الساعة ال 10 بتوقيت جرينتش يومياً مع اغلاق الاسواق وهذا يعنى أنه يجب اغلاق الصفقات الخاصة بك لذلك تقوم الشركة الوسيطة تلقائيا بما يعرف بالتمديد او تبديل الصفقات لمراكز جديدة لحفظها فى حسابك بين نهاية يوم وبداية يوم جديد ويكمن الفرق فى قيمة العملتين بسعر الفائده لكل من البلدين (اصحاب زوجين العملات المتداول عليهم ) 
وكلما زاد او قل الفرق بين سعر الفائدة كلما تأثر ذلك على قيمة ( سواب )  
مثال 
عند فتح صفقة على الدولار استرالى / الدولار الامريكي ,
ويكون سعر الفائدة على الدولار الاسترالى مثلا 2.5 % 
ويكون سعر الفائدة على الدولار الامريكي مثلا 0.25 $  
فعند شراء الدولار الاسترالى فأنك تبيع الدولار الامريكي فستكون قيمة السواب ايجابية لان سعر الفائدة أعلى لتحصل على قيمة 2.5-0.25 = 2.25 %  
عند بيع الدولار استرالى فأنك تشترى الدولار الامريكي فستكون قيمة السواب سلبية لان سعر الفائدة أقل لتحسب قيمة السواب = - 2.25 % 
فكرة مماثلة 
تأتى هذه الفكرة بنفس فكرة القروض والودائع فى البنوك الآرضية والتى يأخذ العميل عليها
ارباح على الودائع 
او
خصم على القروض  
وتختلف نسبة الفائدة بين البنوك والبلدان  
وهذا ما يعتبره بعض العلماء ربا لذلك تم انشاء مايمسي بالحسابات آلاسلامية 
لتتحمل الشركة الفائدة ( السواب ) سواء كانت ايجابية او سلبية   
تمنياتى للجميع بالنجاح والبعد عن الشبهات. 
ملاحظة: شرح منقول للافادة

----------


## fofodahmi91Af

معليش اسئلتي كثيرة
لاني مبتدءه والله ابحث الاجوبة في النت واذا ما لقيت ارسل لكم! 
ابغى اسال عن السواب كيف الغيها يعني  احول حسابي حساب اسلامي 
وفي سؤال
احيانا اشوف التك بروفت يصير لونه اخضر
ايش السبب سواء كان في الربح احياناً او خسارة  
جزاكم الله خير وربي يوفقكم

----------


## mohammedgaber

> معليش اسئلتي كثيرةï؟½ï؟½
> لاني مبتدءه والله ابحث الاجوبة في النت واذا ما لقيت ارسل لكم! 
> ابغى اسال عن السواب كيف الغيها يعني  احول حسابي حساب اسلامي 
> وفي سؤالï؟½ï؟½
> احيانا اشوف التك بروفت يصير لونه اخضر
> ايش السبب سواء كان في الربح احياناً او خسارة  
> جزاكم الله خير وربي يوفقكم

  تحية طيبة اختي الكريمة  
لا تترددي في وضع اي استفسارات مهما كانت كثيرة او قليلة لا يهمنا الكمية ولكن يهمنا الافادة للجميع  
--------- 
بخصوص السواب : تقدري حضرتك ترسلي طلب للدعم الفني بسؤالهم عن تحويل الحساب الي اسلامي ، يقوم الدعم الفني بارسال نموذج تقومين بتعبئته وارساله مرة اخرى الي الشركة وبعدها يتم تحويل الحساب فورا ، واحيانا بعض الشركات لا تحتاج للاستمارة .  
---------  Take Profit  هي نقطة أخذ الربح ، يعني النقطة دي حضرتك تقومين بتحديدها فور فتح الصفقة  *مثال* : قمنا بفتح صفقة بيع على اليورو دولار من سعر 1.2010 والهدف Take Profit 1.2000 
فور وصول السعر الي النقطة 1.2000 يتم اغلاق الصفقة وتكون باللون الأخضر  
اما لو كان اللون اخضر والصفقة خاسرة ، هذا معناه ان ممكن يكون السعر عكس ضد الصفقة ، وعند تحديد الهدف قام الشخص بتحديد هدف ولكنه على خسارة Take Profit ، هنا المقصد من اغلاق الصفقة على الربح ، هو الربح الذي حدده من قام بوضع ذلك الرقم  *مثال* : قمنا بفتح صفقة على اليورو دولار ايضا بيع من 1.2500 والهدف 1.2000 ، والسعر عكس علينا وسارت الصفقة في الاتجاه المعاكس 
الي ان وصل السعر 1.2700 ، هنا نحن خاسرين 200 نقطة ، يقوم الشخص بتحديد الهدف Take profit وتغييره الي 1.2600 
فور عودة السعر والوصول الي تلك النقطة 1.2600 ، نكون نحن خاسرين 100 نقطة ، ولكن سوف تكون الصفقة باللون الاخضر  
................. 
تقبلي تحياتي ودعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> احيانا اشوف التك بروفت يصير لونه اخضر
> ايش السبب سواء كان في الربح احياناً او خسارة

 تعني شيء واحد فقط--ان السعر الحالي على بعد 10 نقاط او اقل من الهدف او السعر في خانة التيك بروفت. هذه من خصائص الميتا تريدر
اذا السعر على بعد 10.1 نقاط واعلى يختفي الاخضر 
ونفس الامر لخانة وقف الخسارة--اذا كان على بعد 10 نقاط او اقل من السعر الحالي يكون لون مربعه احمر

----------


## super genius

ما رايكم بشركة fxcm خاصه وانها كانت تحت رعايه المنتدى ؟

----------


## karimbtc

السلام عليكم ومشكورين على المبادرة
اغلب المؤشرات الموجودة التي تعمل على metatrader 4 غير موجودة لي metatrader 5  انا احتاج بعض المؤشرات لي metatrader 5 هل ممكن الحصول عليها

----------


## حسن معمر

حتي اتمكن من التداول معهم . فالشر فيه ماتختار

----------


## mohammedgaber

> ما رايكم بشركة fxcm خاصه وانها كانت تحت رعايه المنتدى ؟

 في الوقت الحالي لا ينصح بها    

> السلام عليكم ومشكورين على المبادرة
> اغلب المؤشرات الموجودة التي تعمل على metatrader 4 غير موجودة لي metatrader 5  انا احتاج بعض المؤشرات لي metatrader 5 هل ممكن الحصول عليها

 لم اسعمل ميتا 5 لكن اعتقد ان الاصدارين مختلفان ولكل واحد منهم مؤشراته ولا يمكن اضافة مؤشر من اصدار للاخر   

> حتي اتمكن من التداول معهم . فالشر فيه ماتختار

 لم افهم استفسارك اخي الكريم

----------


## طامح

السلام عليكم
اخوانى انا عايز اعرف هو المتاجرة فى الفوركس ممنوعة للمقيمين داخل السعودية لانى فتحت حساب فى سامبا ولما جيت اشحن حسابى فى نتلر ورحت البنك عشان اعمل حوالة الموظف قال لى انت ليش تحول الى المملكة المتحدة ليش ليش ...  :No3:  قلت له انا احب استخدم حسابى فى بنك نتلر فى الفوركس قال آآآآه  :016: انت عامل حساب عشان كده ؟ قلت له وطبيعى محتاجه عشان التحويل لبلدى لأهلى والاستقبال والتحويل داخلى وخارجى .. قال ممنوع نحولك قلت له ده حساب بنكى عادى قال ممنوووووووع ...  افيدونا
رحت بنك ساب عملت حساب وسألته الأول قال لو عاييز تحول لاى بلد اعمل حساب وعملت حساااااب واكيد دلوقتى هيقول نفس كلام سامبا

----------


## mohammedgaber

> السلام عليكم
> اخوانى انا عايز اعرف هو المتاجرة فى الفوركس ممنوعة للمقيمين داخل السعودية لانى فتحت حساب فى سامبا ولما جيت اشحن حسابى فى نتلر ورحت البنك عشان اعمل حوالة الموظف قال لى انت ليش تحول الى المملكة المتحدة ليش ليش ...  قلت له انا احب استخدم حسابى فى بنك نتلر فى الفوركس قال آآآآه انت عامل حساب عشان كده ؟ قلت له وطبيعى محتاجه عشان التحويل لبلدى لأهلى والاستقبال والتحويل داخلى وخارجى .. قال ممنوع نحولك قلت له ده حساب بنكى عادى قال ممنوووووووع ...  افيدونا
> رحت بنك ساب عملت حساب وسألته الأول قال لو عاييز تحول لاى بلد اعمل حساب وعملت حساااااب واكيد دلوقتى هيقول نفس كلام سامبا

 فيه مشاكل في تعاملات البنوك السعودية مع شركات الفوركس بشكل عام الفترة الاخيرة  
واعتقد حتى لو هتستعمل بنوك الكترونية برضو هتلاقي نفس المشاكل بتواجهك مع البنك ، عشان كدا ممكن تدور على وسطاء معتمدين نتلر او سكريل متوفرين على الانترنت ممكن يتم عن طريقهم شحن حسابك وتحول ليهم الفلوس باي طريقة

----------


## mohammadiraq

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال عن الشارت
هل يوجد موقع او مكان من خلاله استطيع تحليل زوج العملات USDTRY الدولار الامريكي مقابل اليره التركيه او الدولار الامريكي مقابل التومان الايراني 
ارجو الافاده وشكرا

----------


## yamin2000

> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال عن الشارت
> هل يوجد موقع او مكان من خلاله استطيع تحليل زوج العملات USDTRY الدولار الامريكي مقابل اليره التركيه او الدولار الامريكي مقابل التومان الايراني 
> ارجو الافاده وشكرا

  www.tradingview.com

----------


## faaf500

عندي اكثر من سؤال بارك الله فيك 
اي الازواج اكثر تذبذب ارتفاع وهبوط هل هناك ازواج معينه ام على حسب الاخبار ؟
وايضا اكثرها تدوال بلاحجام ؟
هل استطيع الاستفادة من مشؤرالدولار في تحليل الازواج الاخرى مقابل الدولار مدى تطابقها ؟ 
دمتم سالما

----------


## zaid_amer123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانت بخير اخوتي  
الاستفسار هو انني اريد فتح الصفقات كل نقطة قيمتها 1 سنت على كل الازواج 
يعني عندما افتح صفقة على اليورو دولار اذا كان حجم العقد 100000 وحده وكنت اريد حجم النقطة 1 دولار اقوم بفتح الصفقة بقيمة 0.1،لكن عندما اريد فتح الصفقة على زوج مختلف سيكون حجم اللوت ايضا مختلف كما تعلمون.اريد الان طريقة سهله لمعرفة حجم اللوت المناسب لكل زوج بناء على قيمة النقطة التي احددها. 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## zaid_amer123

> عندي اكثر من سؤال بارك الله فيك 
> اي الازواج اكثر تذبذب ارتفاع وهبوط هل هناك ازواج معينه ام على حسب الاخبار ؟
> وايضا اكثرها تدوال بلاحجام ؟
> هل استطيع الاستفادة من مشؤرالدولار في تحليل الازواج الاخرى مقابل الدولار مدى تطابقها ؟ 
> دمتم سالما

 اكثر الازواج تذبذبا هو الباوند ين 
واكبر سيولة في زوج اليورو دولار
السؤال الاخير لم افهمه اخي

----------


## abdulazeem

لسلام عليكم اخوتي
انا متداول مبتدئ وهذه اول مشاركة لي ووقعت في مشكلة عويصة تسمى الصفقات المعاكسة حيث وصل حسابي الى طريق مسدود
حسابي اودعت فيه حوالي 19000 دولار ووصل الان 25500 دولار بربح 6500دولا ولكن لدي فيه صفقات متعاكسة بنفس حجم اللوتات
مثال لدي صفقة في النفط 1 لوت شراء ربحانة الان 4000دولار واخرى صفقة بيع ا لوت خسرانة 8300 دولار ومثلها صفقات في برنت اويل
والذهب وبي ام دبليو وغيرها حتى وصل الهامش المتاح الى اقل من 1000دولار الان لا استطيع اغلاق هذه الصفقات لان حسابي لا يتحمل
والمصيبه اني مطالب بدف حوالي 160 دولار يوميا للاسواب حتى يتم تبييت هذه الصفقات وليس لدي المزيد من المال لايداعه في الحساب
ارجوكم دلوني ماذا افعل لحل هذه المشكلة رجاء المساعدة
وانصح اي احد من المبتدئين مثلي ان لا يلجأوا الى اللوتا المعاكسة حتى لا يتورطوا مثلي 
ارجو من الخبراء المساعدة
ولكم الشكر

----------


## حور..

لو سمحتو ابي اسأل عن حاجه قريتها اللي هي سعر المبيت
يعني لو عندي صفقه وجلست اكثر من يوم ماتنفذت هل يأخذ الوسيط عليها رسوم ؟! 
وسيطي هو سويسكوب

----------


## حور..

لو سمحتو ارجو انكم تفيدوني
سمعت بحاجه اسمها سعر البيت مثل ماقال صاحبنا 
هل معناها انو لو عندي صفقه وماتنفذت خلال يوم يأخذ الوسيط عليها نسبه ؟
ارجو التوضيح
وكم النسبه بالضبط
وسيطي بنك سويسكوت

----------


## mohammedgaber

> لو سمحتو ابي اسأل عن حاجه قريتها اللي هي سعر المبيت
> يعني لو عندي صفقه وجلست اكثر من يوم ماتنفذت هل يأخذ الوسيط عليها رسوم ؟! 
> وسيطي هو سويسكوب

  

> لو سمحتو ارجو انكم تفيدوني
> سمعت بحاجه اسمها سعر البيت مثل ماقال صاحبنا 
> هل معناها انو لو عندي صفقه وماتنفذت خلال يوم يأخذ الوسيط عليها نسبه ؟
> ارجو التوضيح
> وكم النسبه بالضبط
> وسيطي بنك سويسكوت

 بالفعل هناك سعر لتبييت الصفقة لليوم التالي - ولكن يمكن تجاوز ذلك الامر بتحويل الحساب الى حساب إسلامي وبالتالي لا يتم احتساب فوايد على تبييت الصفقات

----------

